#ubuntu+1 2007-04-04
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Escpecially if things are broken
(fabbione/#ubuntu+1) test
<Mongoose> fail
<Mongoose> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2399174#post2399174
<Mongoose> if anyone cares to comment on the beagle issue later
<chemicalvamp> Hobbsee if i close konsole, will it exit chroot, and unmount ?
<Hobbsee> chemicalvamp: just hit ctrl+d to get out of the chroot
<chemicalvamp> and to unmount?
<chemicalvamp> i wanna start fresh along with the log
<shawnr> anyway to get beryl/compiz running with nvidia legacy drivers on 7.04?
<RAOF> shawnr: Yes.  Beryl will work (with copy-mode rendering, and possible artifacts due to the poor GLX+Composite support of those drivers)
<RAOF> shawnr: And both will work with XGL (wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager/Xgl)
<shawnr> thanks
<shawnr> RAOF, when I try to enable desktop effects in 7.04 it doesn't start, I thought it was all already pre-installed and ready to go, am I doing something wrong?
<catid> shawnr: hello again.. still trying to get desktop effects eh?
<shawnr> yea ;(
<shawnr> sux, had no problem with this same pc on dapper
<chemicalvamp> Hobbsee sweeet i got apt-get update to connect
<catid> when you run beryl from a terminal does it spit out an error message?
<RAOF> shawnr: Desktop-effects won't work for you, at least not without other configuration.
<catid> usually it will say something like "GLX missing!"  if you've not set it up right
<RAOF> shawnr: It only works when your drivers support the required stuff, and the nvidia-legacy drivers don't.
<RAOF> It *should* work after you set up XGL, and Beryl should work (also with some manual configuration)
<catid> RAOF: what exactly *is* XGL?
<shawnr> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<catid> shawnr: add this line under Extensions in /etc/X11/xorg.conf:  Load "glx"
<shawnr> when i run: 'glxinfo'
<catid> and restart X by logging out and hitting ctrl+alt+backspace or rebooting
<shawnr> already in there
<shawnr> 	Load	"glx"
<catid> oh then i guess your drivers don't support it ?
<catid> the one from nvidia.com does
<freeza> does the -13 kernel update still break systems?
<RAOF> !xgl | catid
<ubotu> catid: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<RAOF> shawnr: Have you actually enabled your restricted drivers?
<shawnr> "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers"
<shawnr> i've enabled nvidia legacy
<shawnr> i think
<RAOF> shawnr: What *is* your graphics card?
<shawnr> nvidia 440 go
<RAOF> shawnr: "lspci | grep VGA"
<shawnr> wasn't on legacy a few months ago lol
<RAOF> Oh, you're waiting for that bug to be fixed.
<RAOF> Right.
<shawnr> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go 32M]  (rev a3)
<catid> RAOF: what bug ?
<shawnr> ?
<RAOF> bug #96430
<ubotu> Malone bug 96430 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "MASTER: Request for new-legacy nvidia drivers (9631)" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96430
<catid> ah
<RAOF> That one :)
<catid> shawnr: i'd recommend downloading the drivers from nvidia.com and installing those instead until they get it working again
<aldin> hi, anyone tried vmware on 2.6.20
<RAOF> catid: I *really* wouldn't.  They'll make it more difficult to use the repository drivers once they're available.
<shawnr> is beryl already installed from the ubuntu cd?
<RAOF> No, but Compiz is.
<RAOF> If you had a card with open-source 3D support, you could turn it on on the livecd :)
<catid> RAOF: ah maybe i shouldn't be making recommendations.. i build a lot of things myself instead of using the packages
<shawnr> wow nice
<catid> that's cool
<shawnr> so install drivers from nvidia site then attempt to enable desktop effects?
<catid> shawnr: RAOF says it's not recommended
<RAOF> shawnr: Wait for that bug to be fixed, then *successfully* enable desktop-effects.
<shawnr> i hope its soon
<shawnr> ;p
<aldin> is there any other virtual machine other than VMware-workstation-5.5.2-29772.tar.gz that i can use on ubuntu for free
<RAOF> It's annoying to use the nvidia.com drivers.
<shawnr> had compiz running on dapper it was nice
<catid> yeah have to re-run it every time i rebuild the kernel *shrugs
<RAOF> aldin: qemu/kqemu?  KVM?
<shawnr> i see the bug is rated HIGH
<aldin> RAOF, are they "OK" i mean quality
<shawnr> thats always good
<RAOF> catid: And you then can't easily install the drivers in the repository.
<shawnr> so no compiz, my card reader still isn't working....
<RAOF> aldin: KVM uses the hardware virualisation stuff, so that's cool.  I'm not sure how you rate the quality of a VM, though :)
<catid> yeah i've had to build the drivers for ipw3945, but i wanted to make patches to that wireless driver anyway
<catid> everything else is in the kernel right now for me
<shawnr> and don't think i will ever be able to get my pocketpc to sync lol
<shawnr> at least i finally got my wireless working
<catid> just got lucky =)
<RAOF> catid: ???  My 3945 has worked out of the box, with unencrypted/WAP/WPA/WPA2 :)
* shawnr shrugs
<aldin> RAOF, well i can at least install and use other OS-es without problems
<catid> RAOF: yeah but can yours do injection?
<catid> RAOF: had to add that myself
<aldin> RAOF, how do i set KVM on ubuntu+1
<RAOF> Injection?
<RAOF> aldin: No idea.
<catid> yeah for aircrack
<aldin> RAOF, ok
<RAOF> Sorry :)
<Kevlar> http://news.yahoo.com/photo/070403/481/xhm10204031738
<shawnr> if i could get my card reader working then i could user my mini sd to ghetto sync my ppc
<shawnr> lol
<catid> to do any decent wep cracking you need a wireless card that you can inject raw packets into to fake handshakes and replay packets
<catid> it's all pretty trivial to do at this point because it's so popular
<catid> but the card needs to support injection
<RAOF> Oh.
<RAOF> Well, I can count the number of times I've wanted to do wep cracking on the fingers of one foot
<catid> heh
<catid> feisty's networkmanager is great.  i love being able to use the key ring for networks that broadcast ESSID
<catid> for ones that don't it's still a bit manual
<RAOF> Also...
<RAOF> !info feisty libpam-keyring
<ubotu> Package feisty does not exist in feisty
<RAOF> !info libpam-keyring feisty
<ubotu> libpam-keyring: PAM module that unlock gnome keyring. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.8-5 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 128 kB
<RAOF> Whoops
<catid> that will unlock the keyring after i log in?
<RAOF> Yup
<catid> sweet:)  had heard of it but not tried it
<RAOF> As long as the keyring has the same password as your user.
<catid> oh?  hrm..
<RAOF> Yeah, a little limited
<catid> eh, i don't mind
<DanaG> I wish the Ubuntu kernel had the CoreTemp modules compiled.
<RAOF> file a bug?
<DanaG> http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0703.1/1159.html
<zyth> hmm
<zyth> is amsn broken?
<alka_trasg> anyone notice that if you connect with something like gnome-ppp, network manager doesn't acknowledge the connect and shows up disconnected?
<bullgard4> Is there a menu item to call the Evince document viewer?
<bofh80> bullgard4, grahics > document viewer?
<bullgard4> bofh80: There does not exist a menu item Applications > Graphics > Evince on my Ubuntu 7.04.
<bofh80> bullgard4, oh, well sorry, there is on mine :)
<alka_trasg> Found it!
<alka_trasg> right click on applications, and select edit, once in the menu editor you just have to enable it
<bullgard4> bofh80: How did you make this happen?
<cookie> hi all, I have problem with the cluster system, anyone knows how to fix it?Errors were encountered while processing:
<cookie>  clvm
<cookie> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bofh80> bullgard4, read what alka_trasg said
<bofh80> alka_trasg, nice, i never noticed that edit menu's hotlink there :)
<alka_trasg> yep, bofh80 it's nice to add custom links
<bofh80> alka_trasg, i've seen it once before, but i couldn't remember where it was lol
<bofh80> zyth, what's happening to your aMSN?
<bofh80> zyth, mine goes to login then goes kinda blank
<zyth> My amsn tonight developed the odd behaviour of seeming to lock up when logging into an account, then spewing an error window, then just sitting with the blinking globe on login...
<zyth> yeah
<cookie> hello
<alka_trasg> yeah, it use to be hidden someone in the gnome menus
<zyth> I'm currently trying removing/reinstalling it
<cookie> anyone knows anything about the clvm problem?
<bofh80> zyth, damn, musta been an update :( was working before, i could see me little bro's webcam from his live messenger :P
<zyth> my gf was just on it tonight too
<zyth> Huh... after removing/reinstalling it, it flat out crashes.
<bullgard4> bofh80, alka_trasg: It works. Thank you very much.
<zyth> owner@grumpybear:~$ amsn
<zyth> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<alka_trasg> bullgard4: your welcome
<bofh80> bullgard4, cool :)
<bofh80> zyth, i can't tell if it's had a ubuntu update, but it's still the same 0.96 version, it's might be one of the libraries
<zyth> yea...
<RyanRyan52> When I go to Ctrl+Alt+F1, use it, then go to Ctrl+Alt+F7 it has a blinking white screen, I am using the Feisty beta, how can i fix this???i have to unplug it to fix it and restart
<Qwell> So, I figured out how to get wine to build from source on feisty on an amd64, if anybody is interested...
<bofh80> RyanRyan52, OK, you could use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart . . . .. but that will still logout (quite ungracefully) anything that was running etc and should give you a login prompt again........apart from that you might have to try and dig up an error, it's quite possibly the graphics driver? what graphics card do you have?
<RyanRyan52> When I go to Ctrl+Alt+F1, use it, then go to Ctrl+Alt+F7 it has a blinking white screen, I am using the Feisty beta, how can i fix this???i have to unplug it to fix it and restart...Can anybody help me?
<RyanRyan52> thanks
<RyanRyan52> 1minute
<RyanRyan52> it onboard for intel dg965wh board
<RyanRyan52> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3000
<bofh80> and if you run '   cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver   ' does one of the lines of output say intel ?
<bofh80> RyanRyan52,  and if you run '   cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver   ' does one of the lines of output say intel ?
<RyanRyan52> 1 minute
<RyanRyan52> ryan@Ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<RyanRyan52>         Driver          "kbd"
<RyanRyan52>         Driver          "mouse"
<RyanRyan52>         Driver          "wacom"
<RyanRyan52>         Driver          "wacom"
<RyanRyan52>         Driver          "wacom"
<RyanRyan52>         Driver          "i810"
<RyanRyan52> no
<Qwell> So, who's up for some NV audio troubleshooting?  It worked just fine on edgy..
<bofh80> RyanRyan52, OK. PLEASE do NOT paste in the channel...
<Qwell> not much to say besides "I get no audio...".  I've checked the obvious stuff, modules loaded, volume up, etc
<RyanRyan52> sorry
<catid> Qwell: i think a bunch of nvidia-related things are broken in the packaged drivers right now
<bofh80> RyanRyan52, ok i'm just gonna check that's the correct driver for your card . . . . . . if i can...
<catid> Qwell: if you are using those ye just have to wait for them to fix things.. this is the Feisty unstable-so-we-don't-care distro
<RyanRyan52> ok
<Qwell> It just uses the in-kernel hd_intel driver
<Qwell> snd_hda_intel, rather
<catid> Qwell: have you tried rebuilding the kernel yourself?
<catid> Qwell: perhaps a newer version will fix that bug
<Qwell> shouldn't need to..  the module is there
<choudesh> hey all.
<catid> well yeah.. but that module services a lot of different cards
<catid> new cards get added, old cards get broken and then fixed later, etc
<catid> for example, my sound card uses that module too and it didn't work in the edgy kernel at all
<Qwell> I've seen no such reports
<Qwell> I actually did do my homework before I came here
<catid> and it didn't work in the latest 2.6 kernel either
<catid> so i had to apply a patch from a developer newsgroup to get it to work
<catid> until they finally merged it into the mainline kernel
<Qwell> sure, and if there were any reports of this card being broken, I'd do so...
<guesserit> question: how can i find the migration manager in feisty??
<catid> my point is, go check the alsa site to see how your card is working
<Qwell> and my counter point - I have
<catid> then check if your alsa version in your kernel is up to date with the minimum version
<catid> because alsa does periodic merges into the mainline kernel
<zyth> Hmm
<zyth> bofh80, theres forum posts about this amsn issue too
<zyth> something broke it
<catid> catid@kuang:/usr/share/doc$ grep VERSION_STR /usr/include/alsa/version.h
<catid> #define SND_LIB_VERSION_STR     "1.0.13"
<bofh80> zyth, hahahah, oh well, gues we'll have to wait for another update, i wonder if they will fix it before they release a 9631 driver eh
<catid> 1.0.13 is the version you can get from the latest mainline kernel
<catid> fyi
<catid> Qwell: what version are you running ?
<Qwell> 1.0.13
<catid> did you get any error messages in dmesg or syslog?
<Qwell> none
<catid> check lsmod and modprobe snd_hda_intel ?
<bofh80> RyanRyan52, i think considering it doesn't work anyway, you want to try the apparently unstable version.........do you know how to use Synaptic ?
<Qwell> already loaded
<catid> try unloading it and reloading it then check dmesg and syslog
<RyanRyan52> yes
<Qwell> can't unload - in use
<RyanRyan52> whats it called
<catid> oh yeah right
<catid> okay well that's about where my personal experience ends
<bofh80> RyanRyan52, xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting
<catid> when sound wouldn't work without any error messages last time it was because the drivers didn't support it
<RyanRyan52> thank you
<Krazytekn0> Ok here's the deal, I'm running 64 bit feisty with beryl, but whenever I click a link in Thunderbird, I have to physically switch to Firefox to see the page,
<Krazytekn0> anybody know what this is from
<Krazytekn0> ?
<Krazytekn0> Helllloooooooooo.......
* Krazytekn0 listens to the echo
<fignew> Krazytekn0: give everyone a second
<Krazytekn0> fignew, I'm just playing around
<Krazytekn0> just surprised no one was even talking about anything else
<choudesh> ?
<Krazytekn0> choudesh the answer to your question is 52
<meborc> does anyone know what command gives me the names of computers in my local network? :)
<Krazytekn0> ysorry 42
<Krazytekn0> Where is everyone?
<choudesh> Krazytekn0, usually it is only a few people helping out in ubuntu+1
<choudesh> what do you need?
<bofh80> choudesh, a job, a new house, my own internet connection, maybe a nice centrino laptop? :D
<Tomcat_> meborc: smbtree can do it...?
<Krazytekn0> Whenever I click a link in an application other than firefox I have to then switch manually to firefox to see it, do you know how to change that?
<meborc> Tomcat_ - will try...
<choudesh> bofh80, get a job. ;-) it worked for me. but on the centrino laptop, go with the core 2 duo. ;-)
<bofh80> Krazytekn0, i still have no idea what you mean heheheheheh
<bofh80> choudesh, as long as you mean AMD and not intel :P
<bofh80> choudesh, damn i said centrino didn't i
<choudesh> heh.
<Krazytekn0> bofh80 that would be an X2 not a core 2 duo which was named by the Department of Redundcancy Department
<bofh80> l_o_0_l
<choudesh> Krazytekn0, does it also happen with your irc client.
<choudesh> !wiki | Krazytekn0
<ubotu> Krazytekn0: wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<choudesh> click that link.
<Krazytekn0> choudesh, well, I use irssi, so no cause I'm using a tty
<Krazytekn0> no link clicking to be done here
<choudesh> Krazytekn0, heh. should have ctcp'd ya.
<choudesh> Krazytekn0, I can reproduce it.
<choudesh> Krazytekn0, let me try on other versions.
<choudesh> !bug | Krazytekn0
<ubotu> Krazytekn0: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Krazytekn0> Yeah, choudesh, um I know all that, or I wouldn't have found the irc channel. Thanks anyway though
<choudesh> ouch. Since it was reproduced in edgy; it was a bug.
<choudesh> or atleast a missing focus.
<catid> anyone know how to remove the coloring from openoffice impress documents?  i'd like to make them all have white background and just black text
<jussi01> catid, go to master pages on the right...
<catid> jussi01: then what?
<jussi01> there should be a white page there to double click...
<catid> clicking the white page stays at blue background
<catid> looking for how to change it
<jussi01> did you double click
<jussi01> ?
<jussi01> that should change it
<catid> yeah it changes it, but back to the original blue
<jurp5> hello
<catid> okay i fixed the background but the text color is yellow on white
<catid> i would like to change text color across all impress slides to black
<jurp5> i get this error when running bash/gnome-terminal: Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<ziomal18> hi all
<jurp5> someione?
<jurp5> i get this error when running bash/gnome-terminal: Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<RAOF> jurp5: That's a cool errror.  But no, no idea
<bullgard4> Does Ubuntu 7.04 not support the command 'rcp'?
<RAOF> bullgard4: I presume it does, if you install it.  You probably want rsync though instead, right?
<bullgard4> RAOF: yes
<RAOF> sudo aptitude install rsync?
<bullgard4> RAOF: wait a minute...
<RAOF> bullgard4: Yes?
<bullgard4> RAOF: On my Ubuntu 7.04 the DEB program package 'rsync' is installed by default.
<RAOF> Ok.  So, great.  rsync!
<ziomal18> When I'm in scope of wireless network my computer boots 40s longer than when no such network is present. I ran dmesg and found this time consuming thing seems to be the scanning of the available a, b, g channels (I've got Ipw3945 wireless). How can I resolve this issue? Would compiling this module into kernel help?
<RAOF> ziomal18: No, compiling the driver into the kernel will almost certainly not help.
<RAOF> Also, I don't see that with my ipw3945 card
<robert_> okay
<ziomal18> RAOF: I thought so :) Hmm, I'm pretty sure that it' it - I have two bootcharts, the "slow" and "fast" one showing it - or at least I think that it's this slowing... The Wifi diode lights up 25 times during the "configuring networki interface" part of the boot
<RAOF> ???  25 times?
<ziomal18> RAOF: Yep, I think that it lights 11 b/g channels and 13 a channels and in the end takes one b/g
<RAOF> Woah.  That's not what mine does :)
<ziomal18> Ok, so maybe I can somehow disable this testing... or it is something different then? But when it booted fast the Wifi diode lit only 2 times
<RAOF> Mine doesn't flash at all
<ziomal18> Hmm, interesting...
<FallenHitokiri> I use the desktop effects with a ati9200mobile. this works basicly fine with one problem: when I boot and log in I see my desklet only on desktop 1. to get it on every virtual desktop I have to disable the effects, restart the desklet and enable the effects again. is there a work around?
<cjsoftuk> Somewhat big issue with beryl on Ubuntu Feisty devel: "Checking for RandR extension: failed"
<cjsoftuk> I'm using Dual Screen
<RAOF> cjsoftuk: You're using xinerama, yes?
<cjsoftuk> and yes
<cjsoftuk> Xinerama
<RAOF> I believe the solution is to disable Xinerama.  Or possibly use compiz, I'm not sure :)
<cjsoftuk> I've just spent hours trying to get Dual Screen Set up
<RAOF> I think you can still disable xinerama and keep your 2 screens.
<RAOF> Or, you can just enable desktop-effects instead, and get practically the same effects.
<cjsoftuk> RAOF: I have an NVidia card if that's any help
<cjsoftuk> RAOF: I would use TwinView but it doesn't seem to work
<RAOF> Na, not much help.  I don't have any expereince with dual monitors
<cjsoftuk> RAOF: Can't enable desktop effects
<RAOF> Ooh.  Well, I'd suggests "sudo nvidia-xconfig --disable-xinerama" or some such.  See if that still works.
<atiredmachine> Hey, I'm having a lot of trouble changing my home folder to a new partition.
<cjsoftuk> RAOF: I'm playing Nvidia-Xconfig
<atiredmachine> I can't seem to figure out what my partition label is for the drive (ie hd3?)
<atiredmachine> Anybody know how I figure that out?
<RAOF> atiredmachine: Your partitioning program should tell you.
<ziomal18> RAOF:  I'm thinking about filing a bug about this, I could add those bootcharts... or contact with the boot/init team and show them those - if it works on Your HW and on mine doesn't then it's definitely a bug
<cjsoftuk> RAOF: OK, Twinview is missing 3D as well!  Xinerama was better!
<atiredmachine> RAOF, thanks!,  I found it.
<RAOF> ziomal18: Yeah, a bug might not be a bad idea.
<ziomal18> RAOF: OK, thanks!
<valehru> Hey guys, I want to get the HP-Toolbox installed, it relies on python-qt3.  When I try and install it I get:  python-qt3: Depends: python (< 2.5) but 2.5-0ubuntu6 is to be installed
<valehru>               Depends: python-sip4 (>= 4.4.3-1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<valehru>   Anyone have a clue wtf is going on?
<Traveler> are there daily builds of alternativ cd for feisty ?
<cjsoftuk> I have a somewhat intriguing issue with my VT8251 onboard soundcard
<Traveler> google , alsa-soundcard database and forums can help you alot there
<Tomcat_> Traveler: Yes.
<valehru> Hey guys, I screwed up my cups config...how can I restore it to the defaul one?
<valehru> default.
<Traveler> Tomcat_yes what ?
<Traveler> do you have a link ?
<Ali_ix> valehru: did you tried the web interface? localhost:631
<Tomcat_> Traveler: Yes there is an alternative CD for feisty. Which one do you need? Beta or daily?
<Ali_ix> valehru: there might be some option for default settings
<valehru> would sudo dpkf-reconfigure cups do the trick?
<Tomcat_> valehru: Either unpack the original config manually, or delete it and reinstall the package.
<ryukent> Anyone here use SCIM?
<valehru> ryukent, yes,...but Im having issues with it ..
<Traveler> Tomcat_ : i already asked :  <Traveler> are there daily builds of alternativ cd for feisty ?
<ryukent> You don't by any chance use it in pure X apps? Like non QT or GTK?
<Tomcat_> Traveler: lol, sorry. Overread that. ;)
<ryukent> And.... what are your issues?
<valehru> ryukent, I use it in firefox, open office, CLI....
<valehru> I tried a different input system
<Traveler> And there  arn't , i searched ftp , only live and source
<valehru> someone in the chinese channel mentioned it.'
<Tomcat_> Traveler: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20070402/
<valehru> and it screwed up scim for me..
<valehru> havent tried it since....
<ryukent> Oh dear.... so what do you use now UIM?
<valehru> nothing at the moment.....havent had the time to fool around with it..
<Traveler> thats older one , maby they dint have the time for 0404 one . i think i ll wait
<valehru> but I need something to input chinese for class...
<ryukent> I've got the 1.4.5 unreleased packs if you want to have another go.
<Tomcat_> Traveler: If there are no dailies for a particular day that usually means there was some bigger problem building it... so yes, either you wait, or just grab the 04-02 one and update.
<valehru> ryukent, thx for the offer but I'll decline....trying to get the printer sorted out now...and have got to do a distribution upgrade now as well....thanks though.
<ryukent> OK. Are you using Edgy at the mo
<valehru> no...Im on feisty.
<valehru> doing a partial upgrade
<ryukent> OK... need to find a scim user still using edgy
<valehru> havent upgraded in a week...and there is a lot of new stuff it would seem.
<valehru> ryukent, try #ubuntu
<valehru> Hey guys, is there anyway someone could copy their default cupsd.conf file in /etc/cups/ and send it to me?
<valehru> clarke.jonathan at gmail.com
<cjsoftuk> My gnome-terminal is broken!
<rambo3> thats good
<cjsoftuk> Anyone know why I get an X error on Gnome-Terminal?
<cjsoftuk> "BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)"
<rambo3> what are you trying to do
<MirrorSpock> I have a quick newby question on 7.04. where can I change what desktop effects are used? (the wobbly windows are a bit much)
<Tomcat_> MirrorSpock: 1) desktop-effects settings program 2) gconf-editor (/apps/compiz) 3) I heard there's some compiz settings program, but I never used that one.
<MirrorSpock> thank you
<assasukasse> hi is there someone who uses vmware? i wish to have some hints to speed up things a bit
<valehru> wow, that was a large update....45 mins to download all the newest stuff..
<valehru> !skype 64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skype 64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<valehru> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<valehru> hey guys, I think alsa supported was not patched for my laptop's sound card.
<valehru> Right now I have both sound coming out of my headphones and the main speaker at the same time...I cannot control one without decreasing the volume of the other.
<valehru> cache 22.
<nato> hey all; My internet is playing up in Ubuntu. It has been working up until this morning, i turn the pc on, it connects but it goes really slow. Some pages taking 5-10 minutes to load. SO i boot up my laptop with windows, and check out the internet...but it works fine. I go back to Ubuntu, but now it wont connect at all now. I had some problems originaly with my wireless, but it has been working fine for the past few days. Any 
<nato> why is my router address 192.168.1.250 - instead of 192.168.1.1?
<rambo3> did you change route ?
<nato> rambo3: what do you mean?
<rambo3> sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<rambo3> or : sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1 wlan0
<nato> but in windows, if i type into explorer 192.168.1.1 nothing pops up, BUT, if i type 192.168.1.250 - it loads my router page
<rambo3> so you changed settings in router
<rambo3> or somone else did
<nato> rambo: should i still type that command? even though that 192.168.1.1 is not my router address?
<AgReSor> Hello.
<AgReSor> I need help with my apt
<AgReSor> root@agresor-desktop:~# apt-get update
<AgReSor> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<AgReSor> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<AgReSor> Can anyone tell me what is wrong ?
<kaouete> AgReSor: apt is already running
<Hobbsee>  /var/lib/apt/lists/lock is buggered.  if you'r esure there are no other apps using it, then remove teh lock
<CarinArr> buggered, how eloquently put;)
<AgReSor> no.. no...
<AgReSor> nothing using it
<kaouete> oh so remove it ^^
<Hobbsee> CarinArr: it's a technical term.  :)
<CarinArr> of course:)
<AgReSor> i had just installed ubuntu and when there was package listing on install i pres "SKIPP"
<AgReSor> now i cant use apt
<AgReSor>  :(
<AgReSor> Please help... how to fix it ?
<Hobbsee> AgReSor: follow what i said
<Hobbsee> both halves.
* Hobbsee sighs
<Hobbsee> ah
<AgReSor> sorry bug in AIM
<AgReSor> i mean GAIM :)
<AgReSor> can u repet what are you saing about fixint my apt ?
<AgReSor> please
<Hobbsee> [20:12]  <Hobbsee> /var/lib/apt/lists/lock is buggered.  if you'r esure there are no other apps using it, then remove teh lock
<AgReSor> how to do that ?
<Hobbsee> with rm
<AgReSor> i'm new in this :)
<Hobbsee> why are you running the development release?
<AgReSor> rm -f  /var/lib/apt/lists/lock ?
<Hobbsee> you wont need the -f, and you'll need to stick sudo in front of it
<Hobbsee> ie, you shouldnt force when you dont absolutely have to
<Hobbsee> but yes :)
<Hobbsee> [20:18]  <Hobbsee> you wont need the -f, and you'll need to stick sudo in front of it
<Hobbsee> [20:18]  <Hobbsee> ie, you shouldnt force when you dont absolutely have to
<Hobbsee> [20:18]  <Hobbsee> but yes :)
<AgReSor> :)
<AgReSor> i dont know why this gaim closes
* Hobbsee --> out for a bit
<AgReSor> Hobbsee:  thanks now woring :)
<flodine> anyone having problems with gnomebaker?
<AgReSor> why is this ??? 02:21:07 AM) AgReSor: when i try to apt-get update   i get to this "99% [Connecting to cs.archive.ubuntu.com (147.91.8.38)] "  cant connect to this.
<AgReSor> anyone have same problem ?
<CarinArr> AgReSor: well i can't connect to it, but it's not in my ist of sources so it isn't a problem
<CarinArr> AgReSor: sounds like the server is down, or something is weird with it
<AgReSor>  :)
<AgReSor> can i use other sources links ?
<CarinArr> AgReSor: as far as i know you can use any archive.. i would back up your /etc/apt/sources.list file first.. then just try changing all cs.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com
<AgReSor> oki )
<AgReSor> :)
<AgReSor> CarinArr: Thanks man :)
<CarinArr> uhm technically woman, but you're welcome;)
<AgReSor> :D sorry :D
<AgReSor> anyway thanks :D
<AgReSor> hehe :)
<nato> hi; how can i install the wifi app in synaptic using my ubuntu cd? I want to use the cd because my internet wont connect. the sudo apt-get command tries to connectto the internet
<nato> wifi-radar is the name of the program
<nato> anybody??
<valehru_> nato
<valehru_> insert the cd
<valehru_> then go to synaptic and add the cd as a repository
<nato> i tired that, i click ok, it asked me if i wanted to add more cd's, i chose no. But still when i try to install, it just hangs when it tries to connect to the online repositories
<protocol1> is there a reason why my frostwire wont open....I installed java 1.6 from synaptic package manger?
<CarinArr> nato: you might have to disable the online repositories temporarily
<protocol1> and when I try to open frostwire from terminal its saying I need java 1.5.0 or newer?
<nato> how do i do that?
<CarinArr> protocol1: so install java 1.5.0 or newer;)
<protocol1> all I know is that I need to tell frostwire where java is.....but I need help with routing
<CarinArr> nato: well you can comment all lines apart from the cd in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<CarinArr> i.e. put # infront of
<nato> ok i'l try that
<protocol1> CarinArr, I do have Java 1.6
<CarinArr> you might want to back the file up first though so you don't have to remember what was and wasn't commented before that
<CarinArr> protocol1: oh i see
<CarinArr> protocol1: i don't even know what frostwire is so i'm afraid i can't really say
<CarinArr> doesn't it come with any install instructions
<protocol1> http://pastebin.ca/423684
<nato> is there not a way for me to just manually install it off the cd?
<protocol1> CarinArr, Im sure that its something I can fix with a sim link maybe?
<protocol1> Im not sure if anyone understands what I am trying to do here
<protocol1> Im basically trying to tell frostwire where java is
<Tomcat_> protocol1: What does "java -version" in console say? If there's any good output, Frostwire should use it by default.
<nato> hmm it's not on my cd. Why is everything such a headache?! my wireless now is not detecting connections, after spending 3 days to get it working. it works for one day, then dies
<protocol1> My web browser does see Java 1.6 as I did check it with about:plugins
<CarinArr> did you run any updates since that might've affected it?
<CarinArr> nato that is
<nato> nope; i stayed away from updating because i was worried this would happen. the last thing i did last night was install JACK and get my realtime running (which took me long time)
<protocol1> Tomcat_, http://pastebin.ca/423689
<nato> This morning it connected to the internet, but was really slow. and now it just wont find the connection
<Tomcat_> protocol1: In that case, you didn't install Java properly... try installing sun-java6-bin or sun-java5-bin
* protocol1 goes back to package manager to look for it...
<nato> I don't understand why it has just stopped; this computer now is XP, connected to the same router. and it works fine.
<nato> CarinArr: is there anything you could advise
<protocol1> Tomcat_, when I look in package manager...it says that I have sun-java6-bin already ?
<protocol1> Tomcat_, should I go with 5?
<Tomcat_> protocol1: Weird... wait.
<protocol1> k
<Tomcat_> protocol1: Try "/usr/bin/java -version"?
<CarinArr> nato: can you paste the output of iwconfig into !pastebin?
<protocol1> Tomcat_, bash: /usr/bin/java: No such file or directory
<Tomcat_> protocol1: Try reinstalling sun-java6-bin then... something can't be right...
<CarinArr> nato: or actually since you don't have internet access on that install (i'm assuming;) can you just tell us if it shows your card there?
<coz_> guys looking for tixiwsh on feisty and not finding it,,= Tk interpreter with Tix
<nato> CarinArr: yes, it shows 'IEEE 802.11g......' next to wlan0
<nato> i really hope i don't have to go through the ndiswrapper process again, im using Broadcom bcm4306 chipset
<protocol1> Tomcat_, I will try the 1.5.0 this time
<CarinArr> nato: does it say anything next to ESSID: and AccessPoint:
<nato> yes; next to accesspoint: Not-associated . there is no essid
<nato> oh yes there is, my bad
<nato> it says off/any next to essid
<CarinArr> okay
<nato> it wasn't like that yesterday, or when i set up ndiswrapper. At least i don't think so
<protocol1> Tomcat_, Installing the sun-java5-bin one fixed my issue
<Tomcat_> protocol1: But now you only have Java 5 :)
<CarinArr> nato, try iwlist wlan0
<CarinArr> nato: sorry iwlist wlan0 scan
<protocol1> I will leave that on here but use the sun-java6 plugin for my browser
<protocol1> :)
<nato> ok; it finds my router. has the address, essid
<CarinArr> what does it say next to quality?
<nato> 17/100 Signal level:-85 dBm Noise level:-96 dBm
<CarinArr> that's a pretty horrendous quality
<valehru_> nato, whats the name of your router?
<valehru_> nato, are you sure that is yours?
<nato> BTVOYAGER1500-25
<CarinArr> i struggle to get my wireless card connecting when quality is less than 50%
<nato> i'm pretty sure; im connected to is using my laptop. The connection is good on my laptop; as an example, if i download fiesty through bittorrent, i get around 400Kbs
<nato> I know that the neighbour has a connection floating around, but the name is 'daydoh' not btvoyager, that one is mine
<CarinArr> nato: is it a usb wireless card?
<nato> PCI
<coz_> anyone have a clue to aquire Tixwish =Tk interpreter with Tix
<CarinArr> right so moving it about isn't an option;)
<protocol1> Tomcat_, I have both on my machine......just use java6 plugin :)
<CarinArr> nato: what you can do is try to connect using iwconfig..
<CarinArr> do you have a password for your access point
<CarinArr> ?
<nato> As in my router?
<CarinArr> yes
<nato> well, i think so. because when i type 192.168.1.250 (router address) it asks for authentication. But i have never set anything like this up, so i do not have a user name or password
<CarinArr> i mean when you connect using your laptop
<CarinArr> do you have a give a password for the wireless
<nato> no
<CarinArr> okay
<CarinArr> then just try "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid theessidofyourrouter"
<CarinArr> then do iwconfig wlan0 to see if it says anything after essid: and access point:
<nato> nope
<CarinArr> sometimes you have to try it a few times before it works
<nato> i will do a quick restart
<nato> ok after restaring it says it is connected
<nato> but, in firefox, if i type www.google.co.uk it just says waiting
<CarinArr> hang on
<CarinArr> if you do ifconfig
<nato> ok, essid is now BTVOYAGER, and it has an access point address
<CarinArr> does you wlan0 have an ip address associated with it
<nato> no
<CarinArr> note ifconfig rather than iwconfig
<nato> ifconfig
<nato> yes it has one
<CarinArr> try pinging your router?
<nato> average 27ms, max 99ms
<CarinArr> try pinging www.google.co.uk
<nato> oo, not so good. minimum - 53,5; average - 76,76; maximum - 99,40;
<nato> why on earth is the strength so low
<CarinArr> i get quite low signal with ndiswrapper too
<CarinArr> those times aren't that badthough
<CarinArr> but you can't connect using firefox?
<nato> google loaded, but took a while
<nato> it wasn't this slow yesterday, and now it has disconnected
<CarinArr> any closed doors between you and access point?
<CarinArr> ;)
<CarinArr> also known as clutching at straws
<nato> well, i just moved the router closer to the pc, and opened all doors...hmm maybe i should put it back!
<nato> i will reboot; as that fixed it temporarily
<CarinArr> not sure what else to advice i'm afraid
<CarinArr> never had qualities quite as low as that i'm afraid
<nato> my laptop connection strength has improved though, so thats a good sign
<CarinArr> are you using the repository version of ndiswrapper?
<nato> im using the latest version, i got through a howto
<nato> ok, its working now. connection is very low though
<nato> would it be worth trying a different network manager, like wifi-radar
<CarinArr> they all use iwconfig so i doubt it would work any better
<nato> ok, thankyou for your help CarinArr; without you i would still be scratching my head and dribling coffee
<CarinArr> heh, don't dribble it
<CarinArr> coffee wastage is bad
<CarinArr> ;)
<nato> it's maximum strength, so i doubt a little spilage with be a problem
<CarinArr> lol
<nato> im getting 103kbs on a package info download, so it cant be that bad
<nato> just temperamental; if i could only get my printer to print. all would be golden
<CarinArr> sometimes it's ndiswrapper just messing up the communication with the card a bit so quality might not ACTUALLY reflect the connection i suppose
<CarinArr> if it drops the connection, you could try just doing sudo ifdown wlan0 sudo ifup wlan0
<CarinArr> see if that does the trick, might save you rebooting every couple of minutes
<nato> what does that command do? force a connection?
<CarinArr> no it just "reboots" the interface so to speak
<nato> the one thing i do enjoy about linux, is that you can trouble shoot yourself; even if it means typing command, and acting up. its nicer than the windows, click and pray method
<CarinArr> heh
<nato> it's easier for people to help you
<CarinArr> laptop i have came with vista pre-installed
<CarinArr> and would drop a perfectly good wireless connection every 30 odd seconds
<CarinArr> just a tad annoying, especialy as there's barely anything you can do
<CarinArr> microsoft trouble shooter ended with "are you sure you answered all the questions correctly" or something to that effect
<nato> yeh, even my father is having a better time with linux than he ever did with xp
<nato> he is still kicking him self though for paying for xp pro just a month or so ago
<nato> is there anyway i can 'snapshot' my ubuntu system as it is, before updating. because i'm worried the updates might kill it
<CarinArr> i'm sure there is.. don't know how to though i'm afraid
<nato> ok
<nato> have you tried opendns?
<CarinArr> no
<CarinArr> never had reason to really
<robinlinth> Which date will Feisty be released? I know it's april, but what day?
<Telep> robinlinth, it says it in the topic, April 19th :)
<somian> 14th, IIRC
<somian> Oh, I don't RC
<Telep> or rather, the week of April 19th
<robinlinth> k
<robinlinth> What new features can I benefit from?
<foxiness> hi, today i installed a freash ubuntu beta 7.04 ,and after i try to eject my cdrom form the drive i see this "Cannot unmount volume" ,only "/home" on its own partition not F , as this message normal?
<Tomcat_> robinlinth: Check the Beta page + the Herd pages... they detail all the big changes.
<foxiness> oh did i need to do this on users and group i will see
<Tomcat_> robinlinth: Or wait for the release, which will have its own "big changes" page since 6.10.
<zyth> stupid amsn
<foxiness> when i look to the current user a found everything normal he has everything, but when i checked root there is nothing selected ?! did i need to reselect all ?
<Ind[y] > adding "vesafb=1024x768" as a kernel parameter will enable framebuffer support to my console?
<Tomcat_> foxiness: If you cannot unmount a drive, try "lsof | grep <mountpoint>"... that way, you can see if there are still open files.
<Tomcat_> foxiness: And no, root doesn't need to have any permissions enabled, because he's root (and thus can do anything anyway)
<zyth> amsn is still broken. grr
<zyth> n/m
<zyth> I fixed it
<Ind[y] > adding "vesafb=1024x768" as a kernel parameter will enable framebuffer support to my console?
<foxiness> Tomcat_: after i enable "USE CD-ROM ..." the eject work normal , maybe this related to unclean /home ,with not new user the old one before reinstall
<Tomcat_> foxiness: It shouldn't be related to stuff in your home. It should eject when no files on the CD are open... maybe it's a bug?
<Poul^Laptop> Is it not posible to save user/pass in gftp someway?
<agresor> How do i know what version is my ubuntu ? Daker , Edgy or Feisty ?
<lupine_85> lsb_release -a in a terminal
<foxiness> agresor: name -a
<agresor> uname ?
<foxiness> sorry lupine_85 i did this with out see your response
<zyth> No LSB modules are available.
<zyth> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<zyth> Description:	Ubuntu feisty (development branch)
<zyth> Release:	7.04
<zyth> Codename:	feisty
<zyth> oops
<agresor> zyth,  how do u see that informations ?
<foxiness> haha fast response its the old method on my /brain/lib
<zyth> agresor, lsb_release -a
<agresor> thnx alot :)
<agresor> i try to add some keys  but i get err
<agresor> wget http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/1135D466.gpg -O-  sudo apt-key add -
<agresor> is this right to do ?
<CarinArr> what error do you get
<CarinArr> agresor: what's the character you've putinfront of sudo? it should be a |
<agresor> here you are look... : http://www.pastebin.ca/423822
<foxiness> http://dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/jedit/./Packages.gz: 302, notwork at all i need to try jedit
<agresor> aha
<agresor> it was |
<valehru> Hey guys, I'm trying to play the new 3D chess game packaged with feisty.  However when I click on 3d I get the following error:
<valehru> Your system does not have the required software to enable 3D mode. Please contact your system administrator and ask them to install the OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings.
<valehru> a little lost right now..
<valehru> I have python-opengl installed....
<valehru> what else needs to be installed?
<CarinArr> agresor: does it work now?
<agresor> yes  :) thnx again :D
<CarinArr> welcome:)
<valehru> glChess is the name of the game
<foxiness> valehru: after your ^^^ i find for first time view>3D,and me to the same error i think maybe it need the driver from ati "mine 9200M"
<foxiness> *too
<valehru> I have 3d enabled on my nvidia driver
<valehru> 3d is working fine on this desktop
<valehru> Im running beryl..enough said on that
<zdzichuBG> valehru: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2351296
<foxiness> you can send this like a bug ,to let the developer make an action or info the user what shloud do
<DarphBobo> ;]  April 19
<CarinArr> valehru: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=6348&package_id=179437
<valehru> looking for a 64 bit version of these packages...le sigh
<kelsa|martalli> I have the feisty-commercial repo enabled, but opera is not available
<kelsa|martalli> Am I looking int he wrong place?
<lotusleaf> kelsa|martalli, I'm guessing it will be available after final?
<kelsa|martalli> ok
<lotusleaf> kelsa|martalli, in the meatime see opera's website
<lotusleaf> meantime*
<kelsa|martalli> gotcha.  Thanks
<coz_> ok guys just did an update today, just a short time ago, it installed a buch of compiz stuff now beryl and compiz both crash x  could you guys fix that please
<valehru> coz_, well...it is in beta......but ubuntu really need to test what they are releasing....it could screw up a lot of machines.
<kelsa|martalli> I think compiz is permanently out to lunch
<lotusleaf> well, that's one way to file a bug :P
<valehru> did I hear they were merging back with beryl?
<kelsa|martalli> My kubuntu somputer run beryl and honestly that has been much more stable than compiz
<agresor> anyone can give me some good turtorial to install mplayer ?
<CarinArr> uhm.. mplayer is in the repository isn't it
<orbish> mine is busted to hell, then package manager tells me to install 266 things... so i'm waiting for that to finish to troubleshoot
<valehru> ok im giving up on that chess game and 3d........someone needs to package the dependencies properly with it....
<CarinArr> valehru: yeah i heard that too
<agresor> heh
<agresor> :)
<valehru> especially with AMD 64...Im feeling left out in the cold with some of the stuff thats in the repos.
<agresor> so how can i watch movies ( dvx , dvd ) with subtitles ?
<valehru> orbish, yeah...same here.
<CarinArr> i gave up on 64bit after a week
<valehru> agresor, mplayer supports subs
<CarinArr> that was about a year ago, never gave ita shot again;)
<agresor> valehru, where i can get howto for ubuntu ?
<orbish> has anybody ever tested benchmarks between 64bit and 32?
<orbish> does it really make that much of a difference?
<valehru> agresor, www.ubuntuguide.org
<CarinArr> well it only really makes a difference if the applications you're using are mainly 64 bit ones
<valehru> not sure if its been updated to include feisty though.
<CarinArr> the heavier ones that i use are still 32 bit so for me it's a bit pointless
<CarinArr> not worth the hassle
<orbish> right on
<valehru> CarinArr, well the main problem I have with 64 bit is the lack of support for flash
<valehru> you have to use 32 bit firefox to get it installed.....which defeats the point of a 64 bit system
<CarinArr> i didn't know that was still the case
<CarinArr> i remember that being one of the issues i had, ut this is quite som
<CarinArr> e time ago now
<void^> valehru: you can run 32bit flash in 64bit firefox with nspluginwrapper.
<valehru> void^, really?  /me goes to look
<valehru> void^, is it any good?
<CarinArr> grrrrr
<CarinArr> need that new router like.. yesterday
<orbish> why?
<CarinArr> every few minutes it stalls all connections
<CarinArr> it's really infuriating
<orbish> brand?
<void^> valehru: it works pretty well for me. it's just a bit messy to install.
<valehru> void^, looking for a decent guide now.
<CarinArr> a linksys somewhat or other
<valehru> CarinArr, update the firmware
<CarinArr> anotherone is in the post actually knowing that makes me even more impatient;)
<orbish> i find flashing to newest firmware, backing up config and using the reset button helps mine
<CarinArr> valehru: updated alredy
<CarinArr> actually updating it made it slightly worse
<orbish> i reset mine 2-3 times a week, i think bittorrent and NAT fill up ARP tables or something
<CarinArr> anyhow it's only 802.11b and all our cards are at least g now so will be nice with a better specced one anyway
<CarinArr> mine doesn't really seem to do any better straight after a reboot
<CarinArr> it's just crap
<CarinArr> heh
<CarinArr> used to work okay so not quite sure how it isn't now
<valehru> void^, excellent, working perfectly now....thanks for the tip.
<CarinArr> right rebooting and hoping the latest updates haven't broken my system completely:)
<CarinArr> bbias hopefully
<lotusleaf> the trick is to never reboot :)
<Suurorca> kinda hard to survive a full dist-upgrade w/o reboot, though :/
<valehru> lotusleaf, thats a bit tough on a laptop, my battery has about 10 mins left....and not a power cable in sight.
<lotusleaf> :(
<lotusleaf> Suurorca, well.. most of the time anyway
<lotusleaf> Suurorca, I don't reboot unless I need to
<Suurorca> Iment from one version to next, not regular updates ;)
<CarinArr> ah
<CarinArr> painless
<CarinArr> well i tend to reboot after upgrades because it's damned annoying if ou bring your laptop to work, boot it up to show someone a demo, and your xserver refuses to start;)
<orbish> carinarr, google/check out ipcop
<CarinArr> so i prefer checking if things work when i actually have time to fix them;)
<CarinArr> hm.. why?
<orbish> turn old hardware into a router, more customization than retail routers,
<CarinArr> oh i see
<CarinArr> it needs to be an adsl modem as well tho;)
<CarinArr> and a wireless access point
<lotusleaf> CarinArr, that's what ctrl+alt+f1 and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and start are for ;)
<orbish> looks like people have this working with lots of different setups
<CarinArr> lotusleaf: that can work even if it doesn't work after a reboot believe me;)
<orbish> i'm not good enough to avoid rebooting
<CarinArr> had weird nvidia things going on in the past where it would work perfectly until i rebooted
<webwolf_27> are there any known bugs in the 2.6.20 kernel with ndiswrapper??
<CarinArr> i don't mind rebooting every now and then
<webwolf_27> strangly my system freezes after loading the ndiswrapper when running kernel 2.6.20, but works wonderfully when running 2.6.17
<protocol1> is there a reason why my windows media streams wont play?
<protocol1> I get tranferring data and a black screen
<boojit> hi all -- anyone having troubles with system not booting properly after the latest updates?
<boojit> for me it's hanging when it gets to Configuring Network Interfaces.
<boojit> I get that line but I never get [OK] 
<webwolf_27> boojit: using ndiswrapper?
<boojit> If I hit CTRL+C it keeps going and comes up, and networking is working (well at least wireless)
<boojit> webwolf_27: I'm not sure i'm using ndiswrapper -- at least I didn't have to do that thing where I manually pull the firmware for the wireless card out of a Windows driver
<boojit> webwolf_27: I've never looked into the network driver layer on this machine -- it's always just worked
<boojit> I do know it's an Atheros chipset though
<webwolf_27> boojit: then probably not, I'm using it because my atheros chip didn't want to work without it.
<webwolf_27> boojit: probably wadwifi then
<boojit> madwifi, yeah
<webwolf_27> boojit: that brings me to an idea about my system freezes
<webwolf_27> boojit: sorry I can't help you, but you inderectly helped me ...
<boojit> webwolf_27: good
<webwolf_27> but then again, nope thats not the problem
<webwolf_27> boojit: do not use the ndiswrapper instead, it causes system freezes on 2.6.20 on my machine
<boojit> so if anyone is in the know about the ubuntu boot process: I'm perusing thru /var/messages, and it looks like the system is hanging at this point: http://www.pastebin.ca/423893
<boojit> you can see where the timestamp jumps from 23.57 to 112.61
<webwolf_27> boojit: looking
<webwolf_27> looks like something is failing to load
<aaroncampbell> I have a nearly 2TB RAID (RAID 5, 5*500G drives) that I want to format.  What FS should I use for such a large drive?  It's a RAID, so it has hardware redundancy...which is useless if the FS isn't stable, so I want something reliable.  It will be used as a share (with a windows network), as well as for storing my VMWare virtual machines
<FallenHi1okiri> aaroncampbell: xfs performs well on fileservers
<danny> hi! can i dare to try feisty on a productive system? Or is it too shaky?
<FallenHi1okiri> danny: I run feisty since herd5 without big problems - but that's only me
<minimec> danny: I have almost no problem on my system...
<danny> minimec: ... almost ... - what problems have you got?
<minimec> I am playing around a little bit with beryl. No problem with so called productive apps like ooo-wirter and gimp scribus ... Some panel applets crash in combination with beryl
<danny> FallenHi1okiri: when did you start using feisty?
<elvirolo> hi all
<FallenHi1okiri> danny: I switched to feisty on the day herd5 was available
<danny> minimec: my hardware doesn't seem to work with beryl anyway
<elvirolo> i'm using kubuntu feisty and i doesn't seem to recognise my external usb drive
<FallenHi1okiri> danny: I have only some small problems with the "desktop effects" and I cannot unmount a usb-hd
<minimec> danny: All in all I can say that feisty is a nice peace of software ... ;)
<FallenHi1okiri> elvirolo: can you mount it with mount?
<elvirolo> FallenHi1okiri: em, is it /dev/sda1 ?
<danny> FallenHi1okiri: usb-hd umount doesn't work? Just HD or usb-FLASH as well?
<minimec> piece ... ;)
<FallenHi1okiri> elvirolo: I don't know what your harddiscs are. how many do you have in you system and how many connecte via usb?
<elvirolo> 1 internal hd and 1 usb
<FallenHi1okiri> danny: I have no memory stick here - I can't try
<FallenHi1okiri> elvirolo: there should be /dev/sdb
<elvirolo> ok
<FallenHi1okiri> elvirolo: or just type cat /etc/fstab to see what your internal harddisk is
<boojit> well, I wasn't exactly right before --
<elvirolo> FallenHi1okiri: it /dev/hda
<danny> FallenHi1okiri: I am using usb-sticks and memory cards
<boojit> it does hang, but hitting ctrl+c has nothing to do with it continuing
<FallenHi1okiri> elvirolo: than /dev/sda should be your usb-disk
<boojit> it just hangs for about 2 minutes and then continues
<FallenHi1okiri> danny: my girly comes over this evening - she should have a usb-stick... if you have time I can tell you if it works ;)
<elvirolo> FallenHi1okiri: nope, doesn't work :(
<FallenHi1okiri> elvirolo: what do you do and what's the error?
<boojit> Ayway, if anyone else is seeing the computer just hang for 2+ minutes on boot since the last set of feisty updates, give your favorite boojit a shout-out
<danny> FallenHi1okiri: what time would this be?
<boojit> s/Ayway/Anyway
<elvirolo> FallenHi1okiri:sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb/ ; /dev/sda1 doesn't exist
<FallenHi1okiri> danny: I think in 1 hour or 2
<FallenHi1okiri> elvirolo: try /dev/s [tab]  to see if there is any device
<minimec> FallenHi1okiri: When you plug your stick, what does the command 'dmesg' on a console say at the end?
<hylje> dmesg | tail
<elvirolo> FallenHi1okiri:  nope, there aren't any
<danny> FallenHi1okiri: ok. i will either stay online or return later.
<FallenHi1okiri> minimec: just the standard messages I alwas get - ext3 filesystem, sdb1, ... nothing special, no errors
<Alminote> heya
<Alminote> anyone with 32bit fiesty here?
<FallenHi1okiri> elvirolo: reconnect your drive an do a dmesg | tail -n 20
<minimec> FallenHi1okiri: So your stick is on sdb1 ;)
<FallenHi1okiri> Alminote: yes
<boojit> Alminote: i think most of us are running 32bit feisty
<FallenHi1okiri> minimec: yes
<FallenHi1okiri> minimec: sda is my internal drive
<Alminote> cool :) I need libxcb.so.1 (or whatever it points to) and libxcb-xlib.so.0 32bit versions
<Alminote> could you possibly send it?
<Alminote> (needed for quake3 :D)
<FallenHi1okiri> minimec: I also can unmount it via commandline, only in gnome I get a "cannot eject volume"
<elvirolo> FallenHi1okiri: it doesn't appear i'm afraid
<boojit> Alminote: holdy
<minimec> FallenHi1okiri: And the stick is not mounted automaticly, or where is the problem?
<FallenHi1okiri> elvirolo: if nothing changes there seems to be a little more wrong than just feisty
<minimec> FallenHi1okiri: Do you mount it with 'sudo' or without 'sudo'?
<FallenHi1okiri> minimec: it's mountet but I cannot unmount it through gnome
<elvirolo> FallenHi1okiri: ok, i'll try it on another pc
<Alminote> I looked but didn't find them in packages as 32 bit versions, I think they simply aren't
<FallenHi1okiri> minimec: with sudo
<minimec> FallenHi1okiri: So mount it without 'sudo' and you should be able to unmount it.
<FallenHi1okiri> minimec: it's automaticaly mountet - I just can't unmount it. this appeard after switching from herd5 to beta - a fresh install of feisty beta didn't solve it.
<CarlF1> no iso's?  http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily/current
<CarlF1> apr 2 seems to be the last day that had files
<boojit> Alminote: http://www.pundo.com/libxcb.tar.gz
<agresor> i done all... Just one thing i have not clear in linux ?  HOW TO PLAY GAMESSS :)
<minimec> FallenHi1okiri: When you plug the stick the volume gets mounted with 'sudo' privileges? This sounds strange ...
<Alminote> boojit, boo-yeah! thanks dude
<agresor> I need counter strike 1.6 to play
<boojit> Alminote: np
<agresor> how to do that  ? "D
<FallenHi1okiri> minimec: yes - for me too...
<Alminote> i think all 32bit libs should still be present in packages
<minimec> FallenHi1okiri: Hmmm... Is there something in /etc/fstab?
<boojit> agresor: there's no direct answer to HOW TO PLAY GAMES, but for specific games you may want to look up either Wine or Cedega
<FallenHi1okiri> minimec: no
<boojit> I don't play CounterStrike myself so can't speak to that specific game. Cedega has an impressive list of games supported under linux though.
<minimec> FallenHi1okiri: And if you change something in the gnome-volume-properties?
<FallenHi1okiri> minimec: hm... I'll try it in a moment, just have a visitor
<minimec> FallenHi1okiri: np
<Alminote> boojit, q3 works again :)
<agresor> Is cedega free ?
<lupine_85> no
<boojit> agresor: no
<agresor> so... i hope that wine support CS :D
<boojit> agresor: you can find about support for your favorite game under cedega here: http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/
<Alminote> wine supports CS more or less
<Alminote> sadly there's no wine in 64
<Alminote> atleast.. I don't have it in 64bit packages anymore (my home 32bit fiesty has it)
<agresor> Alminote,  did u try to play CS on wine ?
<Alminote> yes, had some success, but I didn't test much
<Alminote> not much of a CS player
<FallenHi1okiri> minimec: nope. can't change something - owner root. (external drive=yes, removeable=no)
<agresor> heh cool :)
<minimec> FallenHi1okiri: And if you unmount it on a console and mount it without 'sudo'?
<FallenHi1okiri> minimec: doensn't work, I can only mount it as root. (I don't have it in my fstab)
<minimec> FallenHi1okiri: Ok. I am sorry, but I cannot help you.
<FallenHi1okiri> minimec: no problem
<agresor> Amaranth,  how works with wine ?      "wine  example.exe" ?
<FallenHi1okiri> minimec: firefox is the only x-application I use so theres no point in not unmounting it via umount ;)
<jussi01> agresor, yeah, thats how wine works
<agresor> lol i start
<agresor> wine  Sam2.exe
<agresor> and i got 640x480
<agresor> resolution :S
<agresor> how to fix resolution ? :S
<Poul^Laptop> hey, i am sitting by a firewall and each time i have to ssh to get acces to the internet.  ssh -T -l username host ect and it then promt me for the password to the user. Is it posible to make so it automatic remember the password each time?
<Poul^Laptop> hey, i am sitting by a firewall and each time i have to ssh to get acces to the internet.  ssh -T -l username host ect and it then promt me for the password to the user. Is it posible to make so it automatic remember the password each time?
<Tomcat_> Poul^Laptop: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30709
<Poul^Laptop> so the server need to support it?
<DanaG> e1000: eth0: e1000_request_irq: Unable to allocate MSI interrupt Error: -22
<Toma-> ok, i installed fesity. was great fun. playing same-gnome and blackjack while waiting :) tried to install ndiswrapper and went fine, but theres no wlan0 interface getting made. and yes, i did ndiswrapper -m and its aliased to wlan0 and modprobed, but still, no wlan0.
<valehru> does anyone here use gpsd with ubuntu?  is there any nice applications that display GPS information in a gtk window ?
<SuperTeece> Hi all
<Poul^Laptop> Tomcat_, I cant use that guide, as the host do not support it
<Tomcat_> Poul^Laptop: Bad luck then... I don't know if there are any ways to save SSH passwords.
<SuperTeece> So far Feisty has had the best out-of-box wireless support I have seen to date in Linux. This only issue I have is that if I lose signal for any reason, I can not reconnect unless I reboot. Any Ideas?
<Poul^Laptop> Tomcat_,  ok - its because of the -T in the ssh connection .  "You may only connect without a pseudo-tty!"
<Toma-> SuperTeece: i cant even get a wlan0 with my wireless 8-/
<SuperTeece> Toma mine is recognized as eth0
<Toma-> bizzare!
<SuperTeece> which card do you have?
<Toma-> bog standard rtl8180L chipset
<Poul^Laptop> Maybe someone can help me with that, when i wanna make a connection in the ssh config file so i can just ssh <shotcut>.  I have no clue what to write for the -T (You may only connect without a pseudo-tty!)
<SuperTeece> drivers installed?
<Toma-> tried modprobe the drivers, tried ndiswrapper
<Toma-> no luck.
<SuperTeece> try fwcutter
<Toma-> is it locally available?
<SuperTeece> let me check
<Toma-> also, im trying to only follow the UBuntu user guide so i can file bugs :)
<SuperTeece> Toma it is in the Universe
<SuperTeece> ah, well that is good
<Toma-> and gosh. i try running the restricted drivers manager, and it says Im "All good"... so i turn desktop effects on to see if i am, and BAM. white screen of death.
<SuperTeece> I try to use it as I would normally
<Toma-> seems a bit suss.
<SuperTeece> nvidia?
<Toma-> yeh
<SuperTeece> luckily I am on a laptop running intel graphics
<Toma-> heh. it really is quite unstable imho!
<SuperTeece> I'm about to dualboot my desktop, it has nvidia so it will get 6.10
<Toma-> so within about 2 mins of use, i have no gui, and no network.
<Krazytekn0> Issue : When I click a link anywhere other than in Firefox, firefox opens the link but firefox does not automatically become the active application, is there a way to fix this
<SuperTeece> I've used dapper, edgy, redhat7 through fedora core 1,3, and 5, suse, this has been my favorite so far
<Krazytekn0> Also, don't just refer me to the forums, bugtracker, or issue bot commands to me, this is not helpful
<SuperTeece> Krazytek0 you mean it opens in the background?
<Krazytekn0> SuperTeece exactly I couldn't think of how to say it
<Xif> Guys, what's the relation between Feisty and Devil's Pie?
<SuperTeece> hold one, let me look around
<Toma-> SuperTeece: apart from the BulletProofX exploding in a blaze of white, and the mysterious network device, its pretty good :)
<SuperTeece> Toma, also the windows migration tool did nothing for me at all during the install, lol
<Toma-> SuperTeece: hah. yeh i got a little option about gaim, firefox and something else... pfft!
<Toma-> well i might dive back in. bbl.
<Xif> does it get installed on Feisty by default?
<Chr1831> hello
<tyger> g'day room. anyone else having problems with the adode acrobat firefox plugins since the last update?
<Chr1831> my kicker wont let me edit the items...., i have edited the menu yet none of the changes take affect :-\ (i am running kubuntu 7.04)
<Krazytekn0> tyger, are you on 64 or 32 bit?
<tyger> 32
<SuperTeece> Krazytekn0 are you good with config files?
<Krazytekn0> SuperTeece, Yeah, I'm comfortable with doing some editing
<Krazytekn0> tyger, I've had trouble but I thought it was just cause I hacked together a 32bit firefox
<Krazytekn0> tyger whenever I click an pdf link it won't open in the browser... same thing for you?
<SuperTeece> sorry, I lost connection
<SuperTeece> Krazytekn0 are you good with config files?
<tyger> Krazytekn0: what happens is that FF freezes, and the cpu goes to 100%.  i thin have to kill FF and acrobat.
<Krazytekn0> SuperTeece yeah, I'm pretty comfortable with them
<Krazytekn0> tyger, hmm, that's not what's happening to me. ... I'd report it as a bug
<SuperTeece> ok I have a link for you to checkout, may have something you can play around with to get that working
<Krazytekn0> tyger this is the fun of Beta
<SuperTeece> http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/firefox/tabs_config.htm
<Chr1831> where do i report a bug?
<zak> getting 404 errors when apt tries to install gamin0/libgamin0... what's with this?
<Chr1831> i really wanna edit my kicker lol
<Krazytekn0> SuperTeece thanks I'll check it out
<Krazytekn0> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<SuperTeece> in the system menu
<tyger> Krazytekn0: i will, i just like to check first.
<Krazytekn0> !bug | Chr1831
<SuperTeece> Chr1831 in the system menu
<ubotu> Chr1831: please see above
<Chr1831> thanks :D
<Chr1831> does it matter that i run kubuntu?
<Krazytekn0> tyger, sorry I couldn't help you
<Krazytekn0> Chr1831 no it doesn't matter
<tyger> Krazytekn0: no worries.  i'm used to beta testing.  i work with solaris 10 and freebsd too. :)
<ryan_> I installed a unstable graphics driver for intel gma last night, I used the pachage manager. Now this morning I cant get into gnome. its just blank. I tried sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart, that didnt help. So how can install the old driver using the tty thing(Im new to linux)
<RobHu> I did a dist-upgrade in feisty, but it broke my system. Beforehand I made a lvm snapshot of / Is there a command that will restore / to the state it is in the snapshot?
<zak> ryan_: hopefully you'll sort it out... but if you're new to linux, why are you using a pre-release distro?
<ryan_> because i couldnt get the other versions of ubuntu to install, it wouldnt even start the live cd
<ryan_> it worked for the beta tho
<Krazytekn0> ryan_, do you know the name of the old driver you were using
<ryan_> no
<ryan_> thats my problem
<protocol1>  is there some reason why I cant play windows media streams in my mplayer?
<Krazytekn0> ok we'll try vesa, should work for just about everything just slow
<Krazytekn0> ryan_ I'll be right back with the directions
<ryan_> ok thanks
<CarinArr> protocol1: do you have w32codecs installed?
<protocol1> Im thinking that I need to configure something right or install a plugin
<darx> hi folks
<protocol1> CarinArr, I believe so?
<darx> video doesn't work with beryl and ATI x300
<darx> any suggestions?
<CarinArr> not sure then, that'd just be the first thing i'd try;)
<darx> it shows up as a black screen
<Toma-> Ok Sitting here in front of a black screen, nvidia module is loaded, xorg.conf has it specified, yet it still wont work. Ideas?
<Krazytekn0> ryan_ ok from tty first thing you're going to do is copy your xorg.conf (display and input config file) so if it totally borks you can get it back.
<CarinArr> Toma-: have you checked the xorg log?
<Poul^Laptop> is there a flag to enable for the cp command so if the target folder ~/.vim/doc/ dont exist then it automatic create it?
<Krazytekn0> ryan_ the command is sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /ect/X11/xorg.conf.old
<Toma-> CarinArr: ee no drivers found
<CarinArr> Toma-: can you !pastebin your xorg.conf?
<CarinArr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CarinArr> heh
<Krazytekn0> ryan_ next you'll edit xorg.conf with sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CarinArr> Poul^Laptop: you can make a script for it i suppose
<protocol1> CarinArr, well I am using realplayer to watch my streams...but I figured I could get better quality with something else
<ryan_> ok
<CarinArr> protocol1: sorry i don't know.. i don't realy watch streams
<coz_> does anyone have alink to the list of this mornings updats for feisty?
<Toma-> CarinArr not without alot of messing around... The driver is set to nvidia, dri and glx are in modules..
<amx> this morning update seems to have broken "screen"
<Joe_CoT> is there any ati legacy package for feisty?
<shawnr> hey guys
<ryan_> ok
<Krazytekn0> ryan_ next go down to the section called device and where it says Driver   "whatever"  replace that with Driver   "vesa"
<amx> I get "Cannot make directory '/var/run/screen': Permission denied"
<Poul^Laptop> CarinArr, so theres no default option for it?
<amx> any idea?
<CarinArr> coz_: have you checked /var/log/dpkg.log?
<Krazytekn0> but it has to be in Section Device
<CarinArr> if you've already installed them
<coz_> CarinArr, no let me so that now
<Toma-> Also, can u turn desktopeffects off from cli?
<ryan_> ok
<CarinArr> Toma-: what is the device identifier for the card?
<shawnr> any new news on the new legacy drivers yet?
<CarinArr> amx	my screen works fine
<Krazytekn0> then to save, you use the write out command which is control + O  (letter o not zero)
<Toma-> Generic ;/ its a nvidia 6200
<shawnr> hope this issue is resolved soon
<lotusleaf> shawnr, subscribe to the related lp in progress page
<ryan_> ok
<shawnr> where?
<shawnr> i would like to be updated ;p
<lotusleaf> shawnr, I don't have the link handy
<Krazytekn0> then you restart and cross your fingers :O
<lotusleaf> shawnr, but see my thread on ubuntuforums.org
<CarinArr> Poul^Laptop: not that i know of
<shawnr> is it the bug report page?
<orbish> question for you i-don't-restart-under-any-circumstances people... just fixed beryl, i go into restricted drivers manager, and it wants me to restart, anything i can do to trick it? already restarted gdm
<lotusleaf> shawnr, regarding legacy drivers
<amx> CarinArr: you have a /var/run/screen dir I presume?
<Poul^Laptop> CarinArr, ok
<lotusleaf> shawnr, search by my nick and "legacy"
<lotusleaf> shawnr, the link to the lp page for that is there
<ryan_> how do i restart?
<lotusleaf> shawnr, more details in my post
<shawnr> cool
<coz_> CarinArr, you know of any reports of x crashing when trying to use compiz or beryl? I have one fellow on edgy as well witht he same problems after this mornings updates both of which apparenlty have updated xorg among other system files
<CarinArr> Toma-: so it doesn't actually list your nvidia card in the Device section?
<Krazytekn0> exit nano with control + X
<shawnr> i will check that out thanks
<lotusleaf> shawnr, if you subscribe directly to the page on lp you will be notified by email yw
<Joe_CoT> i see stuff about nvidia legacy? anything about ati legacy?
<Krazytekn0> then type sudo init 6
<ryan_> ok
<ryan_> thanks
<Toma-> CarinArr, nope.
<CarinArr> coz_: yeah, i get that everytime i update xorg.. is he using the nvidia drivers from nvidia?
<CarinArr> Toma-: maybe try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Toma-> CarinArr, it shows in lspci tho
<coz_> CarinArr, well i am using them and x is crashing like crazy ...wha tis the solution
<Toma-> Yeh tried that three times
<Krazytekn0> SuperTeece you having connection problems today?
<CarinArr> Toma-: sorry.. don't know.. but i think that's where the problem lies, in it not recognising that it's an actual nvidia card in xorg
<CarinArr> maybe google?
<orbish> i figured how to fix nvidia-legacy if someone needs help with that
<CarinArr> coz_: try reinstalling the nvidia drivers
<CarinArr> that works for me
<coz_> CarinArr, ok thanks
<CarinArr> just ./NVIDIAwhatever --uninstall
<CarinArr> then install again
<SuperTeece> Krazytekn0 yeah, but voluntary ones, trying to nail down an issue
<Toma-> CarinArr, ok thanks..
<CarinArr> sorry Toma-, can't think what else to suggest
<orbish> what card, Toma-
<SuperTeece> if I lose wireless connection I can not reconnect unless I reboot
<Toma-> Yeh its making me confused ;/
<SuperTeece> I was just trying the ifdown / ifup commands and they did not help
<CarinArr> Toma-: do you have an onboard video card as well?
<Toma-> orbish, 6200 nvidia. The module loads fine
<Toma-> CarinArr, i do, but its disabled
<Toma-> Thank god my lil nokia 770 has irc ;)
<CarinArr> if you do lspci, does the bus id correspond to the one in org.conf?
<CarinArr> xorg.conf even
<victory747> Hi, suddenly this morning ubuntu(feisty) boots with "waiting for root filesystem" and it seems it's because the volume group is not activated.  If I activate it after waiting times out, it goes on and boots.  Any ideas what's up?
<Toma-> Yep
<CarinArr> odd
<coz_> CarinArr, thanks workd just fine
<CarinArr> you using the packaged nvidia drivers or the ones from nvidia's website?
<Toma-> I think i have an idea..
<Toma-> Packaged
<CarinArr> coz_: cool:)
<Krazytekn0> Man you don't want to be running feisty if you have a slow internet or download restriction, I've probably downloaded a Gig of updates this week
<coz_> CarinArr, apparently a strange way to go about dealing with updates :)
<lotusleaf> Krazytekn0, I've been using/updating feisty ubuntu+kubuntu @ 56k since beta with no problems
<Krazytekn0> ick lotusleaf
<lotusleaf> Krazytekn0, could be worse ;)
<orbish> no.
<Toma-> I really hope the r818x bug gets fixed ;/
<lotusleaf> Krazytekn0, I even downloaded the feisty beta iso @ 56k :P
<CarinArr> coz_: yeah i know.. i just stumbled across the solution after noticing that xorg had been updated.. thought i'd give reinstalling the drivers a shot
<shawnr> last night i had 20 updates waiting to be downloaded, this morning i have 59 lol
<lotusleaf> shawnr, the key is to stay awake and just keep hitting update ;)
<shawnr> its cool though, just lets you know ubuntu team is working hard
<coz_> CarinArr, well i was pretty upset after the updates going to every relvant channel and complaining
<nomasteryoda> good to see bugs are getting worked out thou
<coz_> CarinArr, :)
<nomasteryoda> lotusleaf, just set a cron job to do that for you every 2 hours
<b0xii> 2.6.20 + ati + 64bit is making me crazy
<nomasteryoda> =D
<lotusleaf> nomasteryoda, :)
<Trewas> it would take a rich man to use ubuntu with a modem here (every minute costs with a modem), much much cheaper to use adsl/cablemodem :)
<lotusleaf> Trewas, wow
<Toma-> I have 3 modules trying to control agp. Pffft
<CarinArr> coz_: well this is sort of the problem with beta
<coz_> CarinArr, yeah I realize that been using beta ubuntu since the beginning but this one really ticked me off :)
<CarinArr> heh
<CarinArr> i just blame nvidia by default whenever my xserver crashes
<CarinArr> normally a good place to start error checking
<SuperTeece> I'm getting alot of lag today, think I'll powercycle my routers and modem, back in a few
<CarinArr> people actually use modems nowadays?;)
<CarinArr> well.. dialup ones
<coz_> CarinArr, mm not sure that fits here though sounds more like an xorg problem but then ... it is fixed and i will have to pay attention to that next time
<orbish> no, it's some sort of sick joke
<shawnr> i blame nvidia 4 moving my card to legacy lol
<orbish> my ti4600 cost $300 like 2-3 years ago :/
<CarinArr> what card shawn	?;)
<shawnr> im on laptop, 440 Go
<lotusleaf> IMO it was very "odd" timing for all these cards to hit legacy just as feisty's set to get desktop bling.. tinfoil hats blazing!
<CarinArr> coz_: very possibly xorg problem but my blame nvidia thing worked in that it fixed the problem.. temporarily;)
<coz_> CarinArr, :)
<CarinArr> shawnr: really? i had that in my old latop
<CarinArr> laptop even
<Toma-> All the legacy cards suck at beryl anyway
<shawnr> yea, it is/was a popular laptop card
<CarinArr> i dunno.. i was running 3d graphics software on the 440 go less than a year ago, pretty sure it would have run beryl okay (though possibly ever so slightly slow);)
<shawnr> lol, thats funny, cause a few months ago on dapper i was running compiz just fine lol
<shawnr> minus the rain effects
<Toma-> Ok, ive got X running, but still a white screen of death.
<CarinArr> now i have the pleasure of a 512mb nvidia 7600 in my laptop and a quadrofx on my desktop
<CarinArr> \o/
<CarinArr> hhe
<Toma-> I gotta turn off these desktopeffects via cli ;<
<CarinArr> Toma-: did you say you had three agp modules running?
<shawnr> crap... brb
<Toma-> Yeh. sis-agp, amd64-agp and everybodys favourite, agpgart
<CarinArr> you running 64bit ubuntu?
<shawnr> back ;p
<Toma-> Nope
<Toma-> 64bit cpu tho
<CarinArr> okay
<CarinArr> just checking;)
<Toma-> Haha. Failsafe Gnome even runs desktop-effects
<Toma-> How totally stupid
<shawnr> CarinA, did you install a new gcard yourself or buy a new laptop
<CarinArr> new laptop;)
<CarinArr> don't think i could physically have fit it into my old dell
<shawnr> carinarr, how much?
<CarinArr> heh
<CarinArr> mmm
<CarinArr> 1450 gbp
<CarinArr> but it's a work machine i didn't pay for it myself;)
<shawnr> mine was like 1600usd a few years ago
<shawnr> top of the line then lol
<Toma-> Yay! Fixed.
<shawnr> bottom of the barrel now
<CarinArr> what is it shawnr?
<CarinArr> what did you do Toma-?
<shawnr> compaq presario r3000 amd 64
<Toma-> Failsafe terminal > desktop-effects > Disable
<shawnr> 1gig ram
<CarinArr> Toma-: do the desktop effects use any sort of composite?
<cypher1> can anyone please tell me, what is meant by held packages.. i am having problems upgrading to Feisty Beta
<Arko> when I switch from VT to X (alt+F7) I got black screen with mouse pointer. That occurred after update. Any help?
<Toma-> CarinArr, yeh, its all compiz
<shawnr> cypher1, how are you trying to upgrade... what method?
<CarinArr> shawnr: ah.. i had a dell inspiron 8200 which was pretty mch top of the line when i got it as well.. really liked it untl my harddrive decided to die completely
<Toma-> Ok. Onto the wireless.
<cypher1> shawnr, mounted iso through loopback and executed cdromupgrade
<CarinArr> Toma-: might've worked if you'd enabled the composite stuff in the driver
<shawnr> CarinArr, lol. mine too, i had to replace the HD when i first started using linux because Fedora f'd it up somehow
<Toma-> Probably. Just exploring atm
<CarinArr> cool.. have fun with the wireless;)
<shawnr> cyphase, what type of connection do you have
* CarinArr weeps at the wireless thought
<shawnr> cypherl, *
<cypher1> shawnr, i choose not to use the network
<CarinArr> i'm still using a really old kernel on my desktop with edgy because i had to custom compile ndiswrapper to convince my wireless to sort-of-work in the first place
<shawnr> CarinArr, i actually was able to get my wifi working with wrapper
<CarinArr> don't dare touch it now
<CarinArr> my laptop luckily worked out of box
<shawnr> CarinArr, when i installed the ndiswrapper it found my card immediately, took me a while to realize that I had to blacklist the default broadcomm wireless driver that came with the distro
<nomasteryoda> has beryl been replaced by compiz on feisty?
<Toma-> Right, i hate ndis. It wont let me make wlan0
<shawnr> CarinArr, once i did that it worked just fine with no other configs
<nomasteryoda> knowing of the merger..
<cypher1> shawnr, any clue ?
<CarinArr> shawnr: mine wouldn't even install the driver with the packaged ndiswrapper
<CarinArr> nomasteryoda: not sure.. i installed beryl using the wiki on the beryl site;)
<shawnr> cypherl, no sorry, i was going to suggest running the update manager to update to feisty
<cypher1> i filed bug 102889 for it..
<ubotu> Malone bug 102889 in update-manager "Upgrade to Feisty (Kubuntu) Beta failed" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102889
<boojit> HI just wanted to check with others again: has anyone having issues with boot hanging for 2+ minutes since the last batch of feisty updates?
<CarinArr> boojit: no. but my boot did seem to take slightly longer than normal
<shawnr> CarinArr, i installed the front end for ndiswrapper and worked like a charm
<CarinArr> not several minutes though
<nomasteryoda> did it stop to scan your drive ?
<CarinArr> shawnr: you're lucky;)
<boojit> nomasteryoda: no...it's somethign to do with networking. When you watch the boot information screen,
<Krazytekn0> is there a way to get the gnome panel to show ALL windows not just the ones in the current viewport/workspace
<CarinArr> i checked everywhere for compatibility with ubuntu, got a card that was supposed tow ork out of box, only to find that there had been a slight update to the chipset
<CarinArr> story of my life
<boojit> you get to configuring network interfaces.... and then it hangs for 2+ minutes before you get [OK] 
<boojit> CarinArr: interesting. What's your networking hardware?
<CarinArr> builtin laptop wireless card
<CarinArr> lemme check
<Telep> Krazytekn0, try right-clicking on the window-list handle and select Preferences
<Telep> there should be a preference for showing all windows from all workspaces
<CarinArr> Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<boojit> yeah see that's me too, somebody asked me if i'm using ndiswrapper and i didn't even know since i've never borked around with it -- my networking both wireless and wired has always worked right out of the box
<CarinArr> mine worked out of box too
<boojit> sorry "that's me too" meaning "having to check" not that i'm using an Intel card
<CarinArr> apart from i have to do ifdown/ifup after i boot it up
<Krazytekn0> Telep Thanks a bunch, don't know how I didn't find that already, but I'm new to gnome
<Infecto> hmm
<boojit> I'm using an atheors-based IBM card, builtin to my thinkpad t42
<CarinArr> heh okay
<Infecto> did some one have problems with opera ?
<Telep> Krazytekn0, sure no problem :)
<Infecto> stop works after reboot
<Infecto> tfu
<Infecto> dist upgrade
<CarinArr> boojit: i have a t42 lying about , but i haven't tried installing feisty on it
<boojit> man just lying about? heck send it my way, i'll make sure it doesn't collect any dust!
<CarinArr> heh
<hylje> thinkpad recycling
<boojit> they are beautiful, solid machines, IMO.
<Toma-> Yawn. De-blacklisting buggy networking module ;o
<CarinArr> with the ctrl key in the wrong place:?
<boojit> the T series that is.
<CarinArr> :/ even
<CarinArr> drives me absolutely insane;)
<boojit> my control key isn't in the wrong place -- how do you mean?
<CarinArr> bottom left key on my thinkpad keyboard is fn
<CarinArr> should be ctrl
<boojit> on mine it's fn/ctl/alt/space
<boojit> yeah that's me too. I've been using this keyboard for so long i don't notice it
<CarinArr> yeah, but it shouldn't be fn, it should be ctrl;)
<boojit> but when i use a fullsize keyboard now i hit the windows key when i mean ctrl
<CarinArr> yeah that's the problem
<DanaG> You should see Toshiba -- to the right of the spacebar are INS and DEL, not "context menu"
<CarinArr> i can't switch between.. keep hitting fn instead
<shawnr> CarinArr, this whole legacy thing is even messing with my wine, im trying to get some yahoo games running for my girlfriend but wine is unable to "find glx on device"
<DanaG> I refuse to ever buy Toshiba, for that one reason.
<boojit> yepp. But really if that's the biggest complaint a guy can come up with, that's pretty darn good.
<CarinArr> DanaG: tell me about it.. my new laptop is a toshiba
<DanaG> My Gateway has fn-ctrl-win-alt
<boojit> every laptop keyboard seems to have its own quirks that way
<CarinArr> the enter key is double ide instead of double tall, putting the # in the wrong place, the ,./ keys are all narrower than all other keys, and the \| key is to the right of the arrows
<DanaG> I have a Gateway M685.
<boojit> CarinArr: man sounds like you should just cut your losses and send that laptop to me post haste
<CarinArr> makes programming very cackhanded
<DanaG> The two things that bug me most: I keep bumping the touchpad, and I hit enter instead of apostrophe.
<DanaG> It
<DanaG> s like this
<DanaG> .
<CarinArr> lol boojit
<boojit> bah, I hella program on this thing! it's just what you're used to.
<CarinArr> lol yeah DanaG
<boojit> I do hit enter instead of apostrophe sometimes'
<CarinArr> i do wish this laptop had a nippleas well as the touchpad so i could turn it off
<DanaG> Oh, and my top row is esc-f1-f2-f3-f4-f5-f6-f7-f8-f9-f10-f11-f12-scroll-pause-ins-del    then   home,pgup,pgdn,end
<boojit> the first thing i do on a t-series is turn off the touchpad. the red dot is where it's at if you ask me.
<DanaG> s/dot/eraser/
<DanaG> Oddly, those three keys are (Pause/Break),(Ins/PrtSc),(Del/SysRq)
<CarinArr> it's not a dot it's not an eraser it's a nipple;)
<DanaG> where the latter is accessed with fn.
<penguin42> CarinArr: Have you tried ringing up and asking for spare nipples?
<CarinArr> but anyhow, yeah.. i always used to turn touchpad off, but the toshiba doesn't have a dot/eraser/nipple which is highly annoying
<DanaG> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834101039
<CarinArr> lol, mmmm no
<DanaG> The only thing is, my screen is frickin' dim.
<DanaG> It's not an ultrabright.  However, I'm not the one that decided not to get the ultrabright for me.
<boojit> man check out the erasers on that laptop that is hot
<CarinArr> the thinkpad wasn't too bad to program with apart from the fn/ctrl and esc/f1 problmems
<CarinArr> which are both very annoying when you use vim
<CarinArr> the toshiba keyboard is just a mess.. BUT it's a desktop replacement so i won't need to swap machines much so hopefully i'll eventually get used to it
<CarinArr> hopefully
<DanaG> eBay?
<hylje> desktop replacement ;_;
<penguin42> hylje: He means it's heavy
<hylje> 15" displays at 1200x800
<CarinArr> she, but yeah
<CarinArr> 17" display here
<victory747> CarinArr: regarding vim, I just mapped F1 to Esc, and I've never had a problem.
<CarinArr> victory747: i did that.. but somehow every now and then i must glance at the keyboard and get it wrong the other way
<victory747> They are both mapped to esc
<CarinArr> cause regardless f the mapping i kept having help windows popping up regularly when using vim;)
<victory747> so no matter which one I hit it works fine
<CarinArr> aaaaah
<CarinArr> yeah
<CarinArr> i shoudl've done that...
<CarinArr> never occured to me;)
<victory747> and I possibly may have disabled F1 in the console.  I never use it anyway
* CarinArr has a mini doh moment
<DanaG> Hah, Gateway sells a 17" widescreen desktop LCD.....
<DanaG> 1280x720.  Not 800!
<DanaG> 720.  WTF?
<chijin> that's the HD resolution
<CarinArr> it annoys me that you can't get as high res desktop lcds as you can get laoptop ones
<penguin42> DanaG: They sold those 80 pixels to someone else
<shawnr> i was pissed when i bought my 19 in widescreen monitor and realized that I doesn't support 1680 errr that pissed me off
<penguin42> CarinArr: Yeh odd isn't it
<hylje> im spoiled with a 1600x1200 15.4" display
<victory747> CarinArr: Yeah, it annoys me too
<hylje> so im not really urged to upgrade this box anytime soon
<DanaG> Why the heck can't you get a desktop LCD at the same ridiculously high laptop resolutions?
<shawnr> i can get 1680 and higher on my laptop screen
<DanaG> My dad has a 19" 1440x900 -- and I can see the frickin' subpixels!  Ouch!
<CarinArr> hylje: that's what my dell was
<shawnr> im stuck with 1440 i hate it
<shawnr> everything is too big and cartoony looking lol, if ya know what i mean
<DanaG> And who the heck thought of 1280x768?
<CarinArr> toshiba is 1440x900 17", which ia bit low res for me, ut a very very nice display apart from that
<shawnr> with there was a way to for my monitor to display 1680 but i would probably break the monitor
<DanaG> What, you're so cheap that you have to get rid of 32 rows, and thus break EVERY SINGLE THING THAT NEEDS 1280x800?
<CarinArr> lol
<danjam> I cant access http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu/edgy/ is there a mirror?
* CarinArr hands DanaG a cookie
<hylje> DanaG: yeah, those silly resolutions are tricky
<hylje> wtf is the 1366x768 from anyway
<DanaG> And 1280x1024 -- it's 5:4.  Who came up with that?
<CarinArr> danjam: second person today having problems with cs domains
<CarinArr> danjam: what's that page supposed to be?
<penguin42> DanaG: And what's wrong with that?
<DanaG> It means that when making wallpapers, you have to make 3 resolutions:
<CarinArr> 5:4 is a weird aspect ratio
<DanaG> 4:3, 16:10, and that one oddball 5:4.
<danjam> CarinArr: its the list of edgy versions. Trying to get a copy of the alternative cd
<CarinArr> danjam: uhm.. you're in a feisty channel;) but maybe try http://www.ubuntu.com/?
<DanaG> Hmm, displayconfig_gtk lists my video driver as nv
<DanaG> And I can't change it.
<DanaG> I've manually edited my xorg.conf.
<Toma-> ok. whens beta2 out? :)
<danjam> CarinArr: First time trying to get a dualboot setup without stuffing everything up. I'll wait to see if it comes back up later
<CarinArr> toma, not sure
<CarinArr> oddly this mornign after updating all packages, there was a "a new version of kubuntu is available" message
<CarinArr> but i couldn't click next to install it and after reboot the message is gone
<Toma-> hmm bizarre. well till the network issue with r818x is fixed, im out.
<Toma-> cant file bugs without the net (easily)
<agresor> is there any good ftp client for gnome ?
<lotusleaf> !info gftp | agresor
<ubotu> agresor: gftp: X/GTK+ FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-16ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 44 kB, installed size 76 kB
<lotusleaf> agresor, has ssh2 support too
<agresor> c00l :)
<CarinArr> "a new version of kubuntu is available!"
<CarinArr> why won't you let me install it then damnit
<shawnr> you guys really prefer KDE to Gnome?
<Lynoure> you? I'm not stopping you. Who is?
<Lynoure> shawnr: I do.
<lotusleaf> shawnr, openbox w/ pypanel for the win
<CarinArr> i do
<Toma-> e17 > all
<shawnr> whats the major appeal?
<lotusleaf> shawnr, I like both Gnome and KDE and the respective apps for each
<shawnr> i tried it once
<Gh0sty> xfce > e17
<lotusleaf> shawnr, choice?
<lotusleaf> "beauty is in the eye of the beer holder"
<CarinArr> well i do'nt actually use kde as such.. just use more kde applications than gnome
<darx> how can i check if a certain library is installed?
<shawnr> gnomefreak, but havn't used KDE that much
<Gh0sty> beer ? where?
<gnomefreak> ?
<Gh0sty> darx: dpkg -l | grep libraryname or something ?
<CarinArr> i used to use fluxbox, but i'm running kde and beryl now.. with kde pretty much hidden away so i can't see it;)
<darx> Ghosty thanks
<Lynoure> shawnr: configurability.
<lotusleaf> CarinArr, do the emerald themes work for you in kde? they wouldn't for me
<CarinArr> yeah they work fine
<doodad> hi
<lotusleaf> hmm k
<CarinArr> lotusleaf: how did you install beryl?
<lotusleaf> CarinArr, with apt
* shawnr is looking for a good ubuntu only news rss feed
<lotusleaf> CarinArr, it works fine in gnome
<doodad> I tried to install beryl, and it broke my GUI.....where is the big 'make it all work again' button?
<lotusleaf> doodad, #ubuntu-effects
<CarinArr> i installed using http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<Karark|away> have geforce4s been given full GLX support yet?
<shawnr> no
<lotusleaf> CarinArr, it works right in gnome so I'm not worried about it
* shawnr is looking for a good ubuntu only news rss feed
<valehru> umm...what the hell is up with firefox?  each time I press the quote button quick find pops up...how the feck do I turn it off?
<CarinArr> lotusleaf: yeah, just saying i'm not sure if it works if you install it from another repository than the one listed there
<shawnr> anyone?
<CarinArr> doodad: broke?
<doodad> yeh, i installed beryl and nvidia drivers using a guide. but it wasn't until afterwards that i cam to understand that the new drivers do not support geforce mx 440
<doodad> so now when i boot, the graphic GUI does not load, and i'm thrown into a terminal
<CarinArr> doodad: you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the line that says Driver "nvidia" to Driver "nv"
<CarinArr> that should let you boot back in
<doodad> CarinArr:
<doodad> i installed beryl and nvidia drivers using a guide. but it wasn't until afterwards that i cam to understand that the new drivers do not support geforce mx 440. so now when i boot, the graphic GUI does not load, and i'm thrown into a terminal. i want to undo it all, because i would hate to reinstall ubuntu (im not sure if i would, it took me long enough to get the internet working)
<shawnr> doodad, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CarinArr> uhm.. yes.. that's what i replied to;)
<shawnr> doodad, change "nvidia"  to "nv"
<shawnr> doodad, then gdm-restart
<shawnr> there is a part of me that wishes ubuntu team would steer clear from desktop effects for a little longer and concentrate more on working the kinks out and making the environment more plug and play friendly
<aaroncampbell> I'm trying to format a large partition (1999.9G) as Reiserfs.  However, I run "sudo mkreiserfs /dev/sdb1" and I get "Initializing journal - 0%....20%....40%....60%....80%....100%" and then it seems to stall
<aaroncampbell> Any ideas?  Or any way that I can tell what's going on?
<Toma-> 2TB?
<doodad> sorry, i keep getting kicked off of freenode
<shawnr> doodad, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shawnr> doodad, change "nvidia"  to "nv"
<shawnr> doodad, then gdm-restart
<doodad> i tried that command but there is nothing in the file
<shawnr> you typed it wrong then
<aaroncampbell> Toma-: yes
<Toma-> sweet :)
<penguin42> aaroncampbell: Have you tried a smaller partition first?
<shawnr> doodad, xorg.conf should never be empty, you must have mispelled it and it created a new file
<shawnr> navigate to the dir first
<aaroncampbell> penguin42: no...I don't have any smaller partitions that aren't being used
<shawnr> cd /etc/X11 (thats one, one.. not L L)
<CarinArr> aaaaaaargh
<penguin42> aaroncampbell: OK, how long have you left it at the stall? Also run a top and see what the machine is doing
* CarinArr kills adept_manager
<penguin42> aaroncampbell: How much RAM does the machine have?
<aaroncampbell> wait...it just did something!
<aaroncampbell> Syncing..ok
<aaroncampbell> Tell your friends to use a kernel based on 2.4.18 or later, and especially not a kernel based on 2.4.9, when you use reiserFS. Have fun.
<shawnr> doodad, are you running a live-cd now?
<aaroncampbell> ReiserFS is successfully created on /dev/sdb1.
<doodad> the file is definetly empty
<penguin42> aaroncampbell: Now what ever you do don't get into having to fsck it!
<aaroncampbell> I thought I'd get a progress bar of some sort...that was CRAZY fast...It was only stalled a couple mins...and it's a 2TB drive
<doodad> shawnr: no, i booted the pc, and it goes straight to a terminal, i loging (in the terminal)
<penguin42> aaroncampbell: It doesn't write the whole partition it just puts down some data strctures
<shawnr> doodad, paste the path in here your going to
<penguin42> aaroncampbell: Out of curiosity what is your partition on - multiple SATA drives?
<aaroncampbell> penguin42: because an fsck will take forever?  Or because of something else?
<penguin42> aaroncampbell: Just because the fsck will take forever
<doodad> ---> /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<aaroncampbell> penguin42: yep, 5*500G SATA II drives as RAID 5 on a 3Ware 9650 card
<shawnr> thats your problem
<spasticteapot> Hello!
<shawnr> doodad, X11 not x11
<penguin42> aaroncampbell: Nice; I've got ~1.5TB on an older 3Ware card - I'm curious what performance you see on it
<doodad> ah, my bad
<shawnr> haha i love you arron: "So, now we look back at the threat If you dont make Linux easier to use, Im going back to Windows.  All I have to say, is if youre not willing to take the time to learn something different (its called work), then dont let the door hit you on the way out."
<spasticteapot> I would like to bring up that under Xubuntu Feisty, gxine crashes bleeping constantly.
<aaroncampbell> penguin42: well...I'll let you know some time...right now I haven't used it :)
<spasticteapot> shawnr: I know what you mean. People sometimes forget that this is free.
<penguin42> aaroncampbell: Have fun
<spasticteapot> That said, gxine is crashy-crashy under xubuntu.
<spasticteapot> I wanna watch my movies of tiny R/C airplanes, dangit!
<penguin42> spasticteapot: You say it's beeping?
<pista> hi. i have a problem with apt-get...when i run apt-get update, it looks like that things went good (except Fetched 4B in 0s on last line). when i then run apt-get upgrade, it throws many errors, that file not found (http://ubuntu...something...[dot] deb)
<pista> don't you know, where could be the problem?
<aaroncampbell> penguin42: I will.  If you are curious, the 3Ware Card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16816116043  and the drives: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822136073
<penguin42> aaroncampbell: Have you got iostat installed?
<aaroncampbell> penguin42: If there are any tests you want me to run...let me know.  I'm off to fill it up now (moving everything from another system on the network...about 182 Gigs to move)
<aaroncampbell> penguin42: doesn't look like it
<shawnr> doodad, hows it going
<nerdygirl_ellie> Hi!
<nerdygirl_ellie> Let's try that again.  Hi all.  I am on 7.04 Beta, and have been working great until I pulled down today's updates.  Now I can't start the gnome desktop or the gnome_failsafe desktop.  I am at the gui login screen and It looks like it is trying to start gnome, but then I get kicked back to the (gui) login prompt.
<penguin42> aaroncampbell: Well if you've got iostat then do an iostat -x 1    and do a   dd if=/dev/zero of=abigfile bs=1024k    and watch the wsec/s column until it stabilises
<penguin42> aaroncampbell: Should give you an idea of real write bandwidth
<oashj> Ok, i changed where it said driver and put 'nv' in there instead
<doodad> it is rebooting now
<aaroncampbell> penguin42: getting the sysstat package
<nerdygirl_ellie> I had compiz working jiggly windows, etc, if that helps.
<shawnr> doodad, did you switch 'nvidia' to 'nv' ?
<doodad> it didnt work, 'failed to start the X server'
<doodad> no, i couldn't see 'nvidia' just 'vesa'
<shawnr> thats ok, whats the error
<spasticteapot> penguin42: Sorry...finally got it to work.
<spasticteapot> Gxine crashes, and the process manager won't let me get rid of it.
<spasticteapot> My system works fine, but I've got a big gray square stuck in the center of the screen when this happens.
<Parr> Is this the right room for support with Ubunto?  Making sure before i ask silly questions...
<doodad> under section 'module' it mentions GLX....is this maybe what is causing it to crash too?
<doodad> in the section 'device' it states; identifier 'generic video card' ; driver 'nv'; BusID 'PCI:2:0:0
<nerdygirl_ellie> Hi Parr.  This is the room for Support of the Ubuntu Feisty beta.  for regular support, try #ubuntu
<Parr> ooh, cheers!
<aaroncampbell> penguin42: iostat is annoying...constantly scrolling down the console like that...
<penguin42> aaroncampbell: Nod - do   iostat -x /dev/sd??? 1
<penguin42> aaroncampbell: That will just show the appropriate partition
<pista> ...nevermind, looks like server side problem
<doodad> can enybody else help me, it appears shawnr left.
<aaroncampbell> penguin42: it still scrolls down the terminal.  It also doesn't seem to show anything though.
<doodad> I'm trying to get my graphic GUI back, after a failed beryl install
<aaroncampbell> aaroncampbell@aaron-linux:~/temp$ dd if=/dev/zero of=abigfile bs=1024k
<aaroncampbell> 1403+0 records in
<aaroncampbell> 1403+0 records out
<aaroncampbell> 1471152128 bytes (1.5 GB) copied, 20.9707 seconds, 70.2 MB/s
<aaroncampbell> oops...didn't mean to paste that
<aaroncampbell> however, penguin42 that is the result of the dd command
<dnl> Does the Ubuntu upstream package freeze affect universe packages?
<CarinArr> doodad: did you change nvidia to nv
<doodad> i couldn't find nvidia anywhere in that file
<FallenHitokiri> doodad: did you uninstall the packages and replaced the configs you changed with your backup?
<penguin42> aaroncampbell: 70MB/s is a bit sluggish isn't it? (and with dd you tend not to get the time to sync at the end so some is still being written) ?
<FallenHitokiri> doodad: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nvidia should show you if it's there
<penguin42> actually may not be that sluggish for a 3ware
<aaroncampbell> penguin42: not sure
<doodad> it may be because the first time it happened, i let the software automaticaly choose a new graphics driver; which is why i think i found Vesa in the config file, instead of nvidia
<doodad> FallenHitokiri, im unsure. i have run an uninstall command on the nvidia drivers already
<FallenHitokiri> doodad: did you try a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<johnmorr> i'm trying to preseed a netbooted feisty install, but it seems the installer is ignoring my preseed URL - the file is never fetched from the web server and no preseeded values are used. preseeding dapper and edgy installations in the same way works fine. /proc/cmdline shows the preseed/url directive, and setting DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 shows some debconf calls for the preseed url. do i need to change anything to preseed feisty?
<robert_> is there an smp version of feisty?
<Shaezsche> ok wtf, after latest patches, now on boot my laptop hangs for 30s when it says "configuring network"
<FallenHitokiri> Shaezsche: you have networkmanager running?
<Shaezsche> lo?
<Shaezsche> yes i do
<Shaezsche> it only started this after latest patches
<FallenHitokiri> Shaezsche: post your /etc/network/interfaces
<Shaezsche> where at
<doodad2> okk, FallenHitokiri i just ran that command, and selected nv
<Shaezsche> in channel?
<FallenHitokiri> Shaezsche: rafb.net/paste e.x.
<FallenHitokiri> doodad2: and - what happens when you start X?
<doodad2> it's rebooting now
<phatmonkey> i am about to install ubuntu on my dad's laptop, and i thought i'd try feisty because of the network manager and things. is the beta stable enough for a new user? i don't really want to put him off. will the upgrade to the final version be simple?
<Shaezsche> http://rafb.net/p/2ZhyK461.html
<Shaezsche> phatmonkey it was stable for me until last updates
<doodad2> same error 'failed to start the x server'
<doodad2> should i go the the x server output?
<Shaezsche> i tried deleting ath and wlan entries, didnt do anything
<FallenHitokiri> Shaezsche: hm. when you right click on network-manager-gnome and go to static configuration, what do you see?
<FallenHitokiri> doodad2: would be helpfull to have a error message ;)
<Shaezsche> it brings up the network panel
* penguin42 is finding the new trick of searching for a package containing the command you just typed very very spooky
<FallenHitokiri> Shaezsche: yeah - some wireless devices?
<doodad2> it says 'NV: no matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0) foun. No devices detected. Fatal server error: no screens found
<Shaezsche> network settings
<doodad2> it sounds pretty serious
<Shaezsche> yes, wireless works fine
<FallenHitokiri> Shaezsche: is roaming mode active?
<Shaezsche> wireless, wired, and modem
<FallenHitokiri> doodad2: can you post your xorg.conf?
<Shaezsche> roaming is active
<doodad2> um, only if i type it all out...
<FallenHitokiri> doodad2: that's not the best idea ;)
<doodad2> its pretty long too
<FallenHitokiri> doodad2: no network?
<doodad2> no, because it just boots me to the terminal. is there any way i can check??
<Shaezsche> roaming is active
<FallenHitokiri> Shaezsche: hm. I see no reason why NM isn't taking the wireless interface and why your system lags
<Shaezsche> it is connecting to wireless
<FallenHitokiri> Shaezsche: try to deacitivate your ethernet device
<Shaezsche> wired u mean?
<FallenHitokiri> Shaezsche: yes
<doodad2> FallenHitokiri; the internet is definetly not working. i did a iwconfig, and no access point is associated with my wireless card
<FallenHitokiri> doodad2: did you get some questions about your screen while running dpkg?
<doodad> FallenHitokiri: is there anything else i can try???
<FallenHitokiri> doodad: configure X by hand ;)
<doodad> oh my
<FallenHitokiri> doodad: http://rafb.net/p/4Z1jFe60.html  just as a hint - should look this way
<FallenHitokiri> doodad: in line 100 it's getting interessting for you
<TechVista> Sorry if this silly noob Q but I is running Vista,  can fiesty installer run from windows completly without a reboot ? so if I have a spare partition on my main drive I can run the fiesty.iso from a virtual disc drive such as deamon tools or do I need to still burn a disc nd installl from live?
<doodad> while i'm looking at that; is there any way i can re-install the original drivers that came with ubuntu, off the ubuntu cd?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Techvista:  for you, maybe a vmware player image would be a good way to try it out?
<TechVista> nerdygirl_ellie: I ran ubuntu previously just wondered if the installer had changed radically ?
<cliebow_> anyone have a package name for java jre for feisty ppc?
<FallenHitokiri> TechVista: with this solution problems should start when you try to write grub - Windows should complain if you try to override the boot sector...
<TechVista> k i c is there a way round this? as using windows bootloader instead of grub
<FallenHitokiri> TechVista: I don't believe that you can start the installation from Windows (but I'm not sure since I don't have Windows) - and believe me - you want grub not the windows bootloader
<TechVista> oh right , from what I read it seemed I could run the installer from windows and it would import favourites etc I guess I musta read it wrong
<FallenHitokiri> TechVista: if you read this it may be true - as I told you I have no windows since nearly 6 years or so
<assasukasse> i have a problem with an mp3 player, is a 512mb usb one, but ubuntu sees only 150mb free space, however in the properties it sees the correct 512...what should i do?
<TechVista> I just cannot seem to choose between windows and linux I like em both but its
<TechVista> :/
<FallenHitokiri> TechVista: then just use both - why not?
<TechVista> If only both os could hit the metal at the same time
<robert_> is there an smp version of feisty's kernel?
<penguin42> assasukasse: When you say it only sees 150mb free space - you mean according to a df ?
<FallenHitokiri> TechVista: hm... virtualize everything ;)
<TechVista> vMware is excellent except it does not support wireless and tv card
<nerdygirl_ellie> robert_:  yes, it is installed by default if you need it.
<assasukasse> penguin42: according to nautilus
<FallenHitokiri> TechVista: Windows and Linux running at the same time
<robert_> nerdygirl_ellie: it wasn't installed for me.
<doodad> FallenHitokiri; i think i'm going to install a different release, because i just can't get it to boot up. i'm unsure what i should put in the config file
<penguin42> assasukasse: OK, from a command line do a   df -h     and find the line that corresponds to your USB device and tell me what it says in the size, used and avail parts
<TechVista> I been looking at colinux wich seems to run linux nativly in windows
<assasukasse> penguin42: beside that, when i plug in, rhythmbox starts, and hangs, i have to force close it...
<robert_> model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+
<penguin42> assasukasse: One fuckup at a time
<assasukasse> penguin42: /dev/sda              498M  345M  153M  70% /media/disk
<penguin42> TechVista: How well have you found that to work?
<assasukasse> penguin42: there is nothing on the player, is empty
<penguin42> assasukasse: OK, that says its a 500M disc, you are using 345M - leaving 150M free ; OK - so your real problem is finding what that 345m is!
<TechVista> network has been a pain so far still not figured it out :(
<penguin42> assasukasse: OK, ls /media/disk and tell me what is there
<jenda> o.O
<assasukasse> penguin42: there were 350mb mp3 files, but i deleted them via nautilus
<penguin42> assasukasse: Ah - empty your trash folder
<assasukasse> penguin42: nothing, there nothing, and my trash is empty
<penguin42> assasukasse: hmm ok, do an ls -a /media/disk
<FallenHitokiri> TechVista: should be no problem with vmware thanks to nat / bridging
<assasukasse> penguin42: thanks, there is a trash folder there
<penguin42> assasukasse: I suspect it has your deleted files in
<assasukasse> penguin42: how do i remove it
<Lin> hi all
<Lin> is there  nvida driver 96xx legacy anywhere? (using feisty)
<assasukasse> penguin42: inside there is this @  &*  ?@  ??  ?  ?  Ad  ?AR@LYl?  ?H@.@?C  @L.?J0
<penguin42> assasukasse: cd into it, then do an ls, and then use 'rm' to delete each file
<penguin42> assasukasse: Pretty
<assasukasse> penguin42: read only fs, i can't delete...
<penguin42> assasukasse: OK, do the following but be really careful to type it correctly   rm -r  /media/disk/.Trash  (I assume the trash folder is called .Trash)
<assasukasse> should i sudo delete?
* penguin42 wonders why it's read only
* robert_ prods FallenHitokiri
<assasukasse> i dunno really..
<assasukasse> penguin42: doesn't let me delete, says Ro
<penguin42> assasukasse: if you can't delete it then I'd probably cd out of it, tell Nortilus to eject it, and then reformat it
<penguin42> assasukasse: Make sure you always tell Nautillus to eject before removing the device
<assasukasse> penguin42: how can i reformate it?
<FallenHitokiri> robert_: ??
<penguin42> erm I don't know that off hand - does anyone know Nautilus and USB drives?
<robert_> FallenHitokiri: Per chance, do you have a sister named Kristy?
<assasukasse> thanks penguin42
<assasukasse> penguin42: nautilus tells me if i wanna empty trash, i said yes, but is taking long, just says preparing to delete files
<assasukasse> i'll let it work for a while and see if it works
<FallenHitokiri> robert_: I'm think I can be sure that I have no sisters or brothers ;)
<robert_> heh, okay then
<robert_> because I used to go to the same school as a Kristy Zimmerman
<penguin42> assasukasse: Let it work - deleting 350M on a flash disc takes a while - but I'm just wondering if it got corrupted a bit hence needing to reformat
<robert_> I don't much imagine that last name is very common
<FallenHitokiri> robert_: you write me with 2 n and I'm from Germany ;)
<robert_> hm
<robert_> I'll have to check my yearbook
<robert_> because it may be two n's
<FallenHitokiri> robert_: and in Germany you find it really often, Zimmerman is from streich or Schweiz (please don't ask me what these to are in english)
<robert_> heh
<robert_> it's just a last name to me
<robert_> but I was just curious
<elvirolo> hi again
<elvirolo> my usb drive isn't mounted automatically
<elvirolo> is there a way to make it work ?
<elvirolo> I can mount it manually though
<ubob2k> In 6.10 my wireless worked fine. After 7.04 upgrade I don't auto-connect any more, so I do ifdown -a , ifup eth1 after reboots. Network settings hangs. What to do?
<elvirolo> /jopin #ubuntu
<CarinArr> ubob2k: same problem as me, apparently it's not an uncommon one so hopefully will be changed soon
<CarinArr> or.. fixed should i say
<FallenHitokiri> ubob2k: delete your devices in /etc/network/interfaces and let networkmanager handle them
<ubob2k> FH, So don't worry about the hanging, and it should work out?
<FallenHitokiri> ubob2k: hangig?
<ubob2k> System, Admin, Network just hangs (partial display, never shows info)
<ubob2k> CarinArr, Did you find a bug report?
<FallenHitokiri> ubob2k: that's not normal
<ubob2k> FH, That's why I'm here. :-)
<Lin> there is anywhere a package for nvidia driver  1.0-9631?
<umbyboy> hi guys+
<umbyboy> anyone could help me?
<umbyboy> ?!?
<FallenHitokiri> umbyboy: if you ask a question we'll see
<umbyboy> gr8
<umbyboy> I just installed feisty fawn beta
<umbyboy> but using the theme HUMAN in Application I can't c the icon for Graphic
<umbyboy> I tried to reinstall gnome-themes
<umbyboy> but no results
<penguin42> umbyboy: Have you got KDE installed?
<nandasunu> I thinking of installing fiesty today, will I need to upgrade once the final release is out or will it automatically upgrade via the normal security updates?
<FallenHitokiri> nandasunu: should automaitcally upgrade
<robert_> brb heh
<nandasunu> ok
<nandasunu> thanks
<nandasunu> there will be no more new features added now right?
<nandasunu> just bug fixes?
<teb> my networking has been disconnecting pretty frequently on my box, first I thought it was the broadcom driver, butit works perfectly with wep, my second thought is that there are repeaters everywhere here, so my iwlist scan shows up the same ap on the same channel multiple times...maybe my network card gets confused and jumps from one to the other?
<teb> is that a valid idea?  i want to thought-check it before i bug report it
* penguin42 shouts at pnp
<penguin42> anyone understand the kernel pnp stuff?
<penguin42> I was trying to do some direct access parallel port stuff, it wasn't happy so I unloaded lp, ppdev, parport_pc and parport - and then I get a kernel message 'pnp: Device 00:09 disabled' - but putting them all back in it doesn't stay activated, it activates, then disables it
<moonwatcher> hi i am trying to understand which driver i use for my ATI 9600 on my T42 with Ubunutu fiesty
<moonwatcher> i want to set up TV output and the second screen
<moonwatcher> if possible
<teb> sorry, got confused in my client, did anyone respond?
<moonwatcher> second screen seemed to work, but when i had it hooked up to a projector i got weird results... the screen was split about 60%/40% when the buttom 40% was a repeat of the begining of the top
<moonwatcher> or somethign like that
<DanaG> Hmm, Feisty has iwlwifi, but it doesn't seem to work.
<DanaG> Even on a completely unencrypted AP.
<kupesoft> How come the macbook's x1600 video card doesn't with the feisty live boot?
<agresor> hello, i dont see users on right side on xchat ? how to fix that ? anyone ?
<moonwatcher> my "restricted driver manager" says that the ATI driver is not in use?
<moonwatcher> please some help, i am not even sure what i use
<moonwatcher> this is the default install on Fiesty
<moonwatcher> beryl works fine
<j3g> anyone know a way to install java 1.6 plugin for firefox on feisty ?
<j3g> :(
<j3g> everyone asleep :(
* penguin42 snores
<gourdin> is there a iso of feisty beta which is up to date ?
<Adri2000> there are ISOs of feisty beta, yes
<gourdin> how old ?
<Pici> A few weeks, maybe.
<Adri2000> they have been released two weeks ago, that's old
<Adri2000> the ISOs won't be updated
<gourdin> ok
<Adri2000> err, s/old/all/
<gourdin> ok Adri2000
<gourdin> thx
<dnl> Is there a script to update the filesystem.manifest file on the live cd?  (And is this necessary?)
<dnl> (I have chrooted the squashfs and I'm simply using apt-get to install extra packages, so as to not need an internet connection when installing.
<ep2011> Supposily the RT61 wireless card works out of the box with feisty, can anyone confirm that? in edgy it was a pain to configure
<j3g> anyone know a way to install java 1.6 plugin for firefox on feisty ?
<CarlF1> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/python/python-wxversion  "This package provides the wxPython version selector." -   huh?
<CarlF1> sudo apt-get install python-wxversion = "The following packages have unmet dependencies:  python-wxversion: Depends: python (< 2.5) but 2.5-0ubuntu6 is to be installed "
* somian knows nothing about that specific pkg, CarlF1 ...
<dnl> ls /usr/bin/g++
<dnl> ls /usr/bin/g++*
<dnl> (er.. sorry, getting my terminal windows mixed up)
<CarlF1> ls: /usr/bin/g++*: No such file or directory
<CarlF1> there you go :)
<somian> ... but it sounds like it is a utility to support selecting which wxPython to use.
<CarlF1> " This package is a dependency package, which depends on Debian's default Python version (currently v2.5)." but this is instlled: "Python 2.5 (release25-maint, Mar 15 2007, 10:53:31) " - guessing it is a bug
<CarlF1> but don't want to report something I am this clueless abut
<somian> It sounds like a (packaging) bug to me.
<CarlF1> "2.5-0ubuntu6 is >>to be<< installed" - why "to be" and not "is" ?
<CarlF1> wondering if my apt-get db is borked
<DanaG> What package should I install to be able to use man for C commands?
<DanaG> Such as 'man scanf'
<Pici> DanaG: I think that kind of stuff is in manpages-dev
<kupesoft> How do I use the iwlwifi module included with feisty?
<DanaG> Cool, thanks.
<DanaG> iwlwifi doesn't seem to work for me -- even with an open AP.
<kupesoft> DanaG: Yeah,
<kupesoft> DanaG: I have the same problem,
<kupesoft> DanaG: The driver will accept parameters but it's won't associate
<kupesoft> brb, testing one more time
<K`zan> Updates have failed two days running here, is there some place this gets logged?  The updater dialog is uncopyable :-(.
<kupesoft> DanaG: Got it working (connecting right now using it)
<kupesoft> I had explicitly chose an AP to associate with,
<DanaG> How do you do that?
<kupesoft> (it's 5 lines...)
<kupesoft> I'll pastebin it
<DanaG> I like to use networkmanager, if at all possible.
<DanaG> Otherwise, I'll just use ipw3945.
<kupesoft> Might not be,
<kupesoft> iwlwifi promises to be much better than ipw3945 (no userspace deamon), but it's very much in alpha testing
<kupesoft> DanaG: http://www.pastebin.ca/424395
<kupesoft> Where x = channel, essid, wep key, mac address
<DanaG> I think I'll stick with ipw3945 for now, anyway.
<kupesoft> DanaG: If you want to use NetworkManager, stick to ipw3945,
<kupesoft> (;
<DanaG> Oh, one funny thing:
<DanaG> Suspend works better in Feisty than it does in Windows XP.
<kupesoft> Wha?
<kupesoft> (;
<kupesoft> I wouldn't know ;/
<DanaG> If I suspend in XP, the laptop will some time later wake up and hang at a black screen -- often while it's still in my bag.
<micahcowan> Is it possible to set certain users (my kids) up with a passwordless mode?
<garklein_13> micahcowan: why not just give them a simple password?
<kanpachi> hello, i just d/led the 4th of april build, but i can't burn it on a cd, it says it's too big to fit... how come?
<aaroncampbell> I am using Samba Version: 3.0.24-2ubuntu1  and here is my smb.conf: http://paste-bin.com/11338  ...I can see the computer by browsing the campbell workgroup from a windows computer, but when I double click on it, I get "\\Aaron-linux is not accessible.  You might not have permission to use this network resource. ... The account is not authorized to log in from this station."
<aaroncampbell> However, I don't have a "hosts allow" option set at all
<aaroncampbell> What I ultimately want to do is share one directory that only I can access (either password protected, or limited to a specific list of IPs), and a directory that anyone can browse.
<aaroncampbell> Anyone know what might be wrong?
<micahcowan> garklein_13, I don't want them to have to type (very young). I want them to be able to simply click on their name, as can be configured (I believe) in both OS X and Windows.
<DanaG> I believe KDE can be set up to not ask for a password.
<DanaG> System Administration -- Login Manager
<DanaG> in kcontrol.
<kanpachi> why doesn't the 4th of april build fit on a cd when i try to burn it?
<kanpachi> the md5sum is fine
<garklein_13> micahcowan: I used it as an opportunity to teach them how to do simple one-finger typing, making the password the same as their username so they had something to copy.... but mine are probably a little older than yours were I'm guessing  =)
<micahcowan> DanaG, thanks; I'll check that out if I can't figure it out in gnome.
<DanaG> er, you're using gnome?
<DanaG> YOu many have to manually open gdmsetup
<DanaG> with gksudo
<DanaG> I don't know if the shortcut in the menu is enabled by default.
<micahcowan> garklein_13, possibly... at any rate, it's too easy to accidentally type an extra key or leave the capslock for me to want to hassle them with that just yet... the older one could certainly do it; the younger probably could to, but the point is, they shouldn't /have/ to... :)
<garklein_13> micahcowan: true
<micahcowan> DanaG, I've checked there, but can't find it. BTW, gdmsetup is also available via System -> Administrator -> Login Window
<phatmonkey> what's the best way of virtualising windows. vmware? where's the best documentation/tutorial? ubuntu wiki?
<micahcowan> I also want to set up a guest account, which I would prefer not to have to give passwords for when guests are here.
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=110604
<robert_> how do I install the SMP kernel for Feisty?
<subliminal727> Hi i'm having trouble with my video card.  im having a hard time finding any info on it.  i have an intel 950 GMA  on the mobile intel 945gm chipset, i only have two resolution options -1280x800 and 1024x768,  oh yeah...im using Feisty, any ideas?
<micahcowan> DanaG, thanks for that. Do you think gdm will still prompt for the (ignored) password in that case?
<frojnd> hello there
<frojnd> why is my sudo apt-get update so slow
<frojnd> with edgy updating the source list was much more faster..
<micahcowan> frojnd, it may just be that the servers are slower at this moment? That frequently occurs.
<subliminal727> i think i may jsut need to install drivers..does anyone know how to install drivers for intel integrated video cards? its a toshiba laptop 945gm chipset
<frojnd> micahcowan: that's all the time, anytime that I update
<somian> subliminal727: That's the I810 driver, and it ought to installed automatically.
<subliminal727> so if i can only use two resolutions...what do you think the problem is?
<somian> subliminal727: That's a laptop you have, no?
<subliminal727> yeah
<somian> There isn't a problem.
<subliminal727> oh
<subliminal727> so im an idiot then...hmmm
<subliminal727> haha
<somian> Laptop screens have *1* optimal resolution.
<subliminal727> i see
<somian> You might find careful reading of your xorg.0.log file interesting, although yes, those logs are a verbose nightmare, subliminal727
<subliminal727> haha
<subliminal727> this is kind of a weird setup i have here anyways, i have a dual boot between vista and feisty
<somian> I have an Intel I810 video chip that I've been learning about for 3 weeks.
<somian> I've got Xinerama working on an external CRT etc.
<subliminal727> the res on ubuntu just seemed to look wrong to me so i started poking around and i saw in the hardware info it was saying devicetype: unknown and capabilities: unknown so i thought something was wrong
<somian> Got to go, bbialw.
<subliminal727> later
<Arko> what does bbialw means?
<somian> Uh -- that does not sound right. It might not be getting your LCD display right -- look into it further
<subliminal727> ok
<subliminal727> i'll keep digging
<somian> If detection via the standard means of the driver "talking to" (querying) the monitor is working right, you should be able to tell from the xorg log
<subliminal727> ok
<somian> \It's unmistakable. It will even tell you what comapny really manufactured your screen and what wee and year it was built.
<subliminal727> nice
<somian> sorry, really have to run now
<subliminal727> ok thanks a lot
<Arko> Be Back in A Little While
<micahcowan> beryl went all-black after I tested by switching users, had to restart. But it works; doesn't even prompt for the password.
<micahcowan> Oh, and the box stopped paying attention to my keystrokes, which was the real reason I had to restart :|
<enyc> I can't seem to get ubuntu-feisty compiz to work on this machine...
<enyc> it starts compiz (in ps) ... but the X-server etc. is somehow jammed...can switch to Alt-F7 ... and get black screeen with cursor (showing rotating 'eggtimer-eqivalent' cursor)
<enyc> its somehow "jammed"
<enyc> after a long-long delay I get "desktop effects coul not be enabled" error ...
<Arko> ency: I have just solved this Black Screen of Death after switching from VT to X
<enyc> Arko: how...?
<Arko> enyc I mean
<Arko> I have added some stuff in modprobe.d/options
<Arko> lemme find it
<enyc> hrrrm.. what optiosn?
<Arko> options nvidia NVreg_DeviceFileUID=0 NVreg_DeviceFileGID=33 NVreg_DeviceFileMode=0660 NVreg_SoftEDIDs=0 NVreg_Mobile=1
<Arko> worked?
<enyc> Arko: ok... trying...
<enyc> Arko: Ive just reconfigured xorg and re-enabled nvidia-glx-config...
<enyc> Arko: notably I set 24bit colour and now the behaviour is different... but still not working
<Arko> :(
<aaroncampbell> I am using Samba Version: 3.0.24-2ubuntu1  and here is my smb.conf: http://paste-bin.com/11338  ...I can see the computer by browsing the campbell workgroup from a windows computer, but when I double click on it, I get "\\Aaron-linux is not accessible.  You might not have permission to use this network resource. ... The account is not authorized to log in from this station."
<aaroncampbell> However, I don't have a "hosts allow" option set at all
<aaroncampbell> What I ultimately want to do is share one directory that only I can access (either password protected, or limited to a specific list of IPs), and a directory that anyone can browse.
<aaroncampbell> Anyone know what might be wrong?
<enyc> Arko: Arko right... have enabled nvidia restricted driver (listed as for legacy cards) through feisty menus...
<Arko> so
<enyc> Arko: and have rebooted and logged in...
<lm_> hey there can anybody give me a helping hand.... ive just formatted an old windows disk via gparted in gnome... how am i going to "mount" so that i can use it like another home dir?
<Arko> is it working?
<enyc> Arko: and it HAS loaded the "nvidia" module and the topions youu speciffied on  nvida thogh /etc/modprobe.d/options are there.. and system works but  desktop effects do not
<Arko> enable desktop effects again
<enyc> Arko: (jams again when starting effects)
<peter77> how do I completly remove the KDe desktop
<enyc> Arko: well itsg ets into this jammed-state
<Arko> :(
<Arko> bbialw
<peter77> so is there a way to remove the KDE desktop completly as it seems to have screwed up! :-(
<enyc> peter77: well.. you muight want to pull out the kde libraries?
<enyc> peter77: then other things that depedn on them will be removed/
<peter77> k, I'll try that
<linxeh> peter77: try creating a new user and logging in as them
<linxeh> peter77: it might be that your kde configuration got broken, not KDE as a whole
<frojnd> I don't know if tthat's normal but when I am transfering either from USB stick to system or froom system from USB stick system works much more slowerr and mouse don't get smood... any ideas
* somian gets in the smood and takes out his best dress
<N6REJ> hi folks, I got an update notification from the updater today and after it started installing its throwing an error  with "/etc/udev/rules.d/25-dmsetup.rules"  It wants me to tell it if it should keep my current config or what
<N6REJ> this started happening with the kernel
<N6REJ> what should I tell it?
<soothsay> After an update yesterday my Feisty install won't boot. It gets stuck at 'Generating LVM groups'
<oxygenws> hi all, upgrade from edgy to feisty, my hda hard disk changes to sda, why and how?!
<mweichert> does anyone know how to specify a WPA-Personal passphrase when using the debian-installer to configure your wireless card?
<DigitalNinja> Where can I find the "codec wizards"?
<julian1223> ah, this is where I'm supposed to ask
<julian1223> I'm trying to get edgy installed on my 2Ghz MacBook Pro and I keep getting throw to a Failed to start x server thingy, any ideas?
<julian1223> sorry, Feisty*
<DigitalNinja> Are you using the desktop CD
<julian1223> yes
<[doctor] > hi, can anybody say me last kernel version in Ubuntu-7.04?
<julian1223> errrr, I'm a huge noob but since it's on my error screen, 2.6.20-12?
<DigitalNinja> julian1223 : Did the CD boot or did you get the error while the CD is booting?
<mon^rch> don't suppose anyone know progress of getting vmware to work under feisty?
<julian1223> it booted, thew me to the options screen with start/install etc
<oxygenws> [doctor] : 2.6.20-13
<DigitalNinja> julian1223 : Okay. When it does that hit enter or let it continue. Did you do that?
<[doctor] > not 2.6.20-14?
<julian1223> yes
<elvirolo> hi
<mon^rch> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<oxygenws> [doctor] : my last is 13 :D
<julian1223> it showed a pretty ubuntu logo and a shiny indeterminate progress indicator then died after a while
<[doctor] > hm.... thanks
<DigitalNinja> KERNEL 2.6.20-13 here
<elvirolo> when i plug my usb drive in, it seems to be detected (all the right stuff appears in dmesg) but it is not mounted automatically
<oxygenws> i was upgraded from edgy to feisty then my hda hard disk changes to sda, why and how?!
<julian1223> showed a couple of Loading... screens and then I got this
<finalbeta> !libata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<julian1223> apparently screen(s) were found, but none have a usable config, and no matching vesa modes
<DigitalNinja> julian1223 : Did you say this was a mac book ?
<julian1223> pro, yes
<effie_jayx> anyone with a bcm4318 wilresscard here ?
<effie_jayx> s/wilresscard/wireless
<julian1223> I entered the lpj=8000000 thingy after boot, though that was to prevent an unlikely kernel panic, and I assume if I'd had that, I wouldn't be able to scroll down the error window
<DigitalNinja> julian1223 : http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/apple.html look for your laptop
<julian1223> (I'm on another computer)
<soothsay> I mentioned my problem a while ago but I had to disconnect and reboot. Am going to restate it: After some upgrades yesterday (including lvm-common) I can no longer boot. The boot process freezes at 'Setting up LVM volume groups'
<chewychomp> i switched from 5700 to a 5200, uninstalled nvidia-glx and restricted kernels, booted with nv, reinstalled glx and restricted kernels, checked xorg.conf rebooted, and it freezes after 3 seconds into x
<soothsay> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2402996#post2402996
<julian1223> unfortunately all of that refers to not using boot camp
<soothsay> At least one another person is experiencing the problem, according to that thread ^
<julian1223> but I did boot via boot camp
<julian1223> I also tried the safe display mode and had the same issue
<DigitalNinja> julian1223 : did you check out the link - http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/apple.html
<DigitalNinja> they have pictures
<julian1223> yes, I went to http://modular.math.washington.edu/macbook/
<DigitalNinja> Did it have info you could use?
<julian1223> no
<DigitalNinja> They dual boot OS X and Ubuntu
<Infecto>   any body know why opera start to Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Infecto>  ?
<DigitalNinja> has anyone tried the "codec wizards" for Feisty?
<frozenhan1> Price, right here?
<mon^rch> DigitalNinja: work great
<julian1223> yes, but it isn't any use
<DigitalNinja> mon^rch : Where did you get them from?
<julian1223> it's not working which is why I'm here
<frozenhan1> Is here anyone germanspeaking?
<mon^rch> just double click on a file that need a codec. and a little app starts up :)
<soothsay> Just for anyone's info this seems to be the bug biting me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lvm-common/+bug/102756
<ubotu> Malone bug 102756 in lvm-common "vgscan in init.d/lvm doesn't exit" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<soothsay> Claims to be fixed in an update today
<chewychomp> help-i switched from 5700 to a 5200, uninstalled nvidia-glx and restricted kernels, reconfigured xserver, rebooted and it freezes after gdm starts
<oxygenws> i was upgraded from edgy to feisty then my hda hard disk changes to sda, why and how?!
<DigitalNinja> mon^rch : What about mozilla-mplayer ( I think that's right )
<mon^rch> DigitalNinja: you will prolly have to do some stuff by hand...
<DigitalNinja> mon^rch : I see
<DigitalNinja> I'll give it a try
<Wormboy> Is anyone German there?
<darx> whats the command to run the default bittorrent client?
<finalbeta> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<frojnd> I have question about how to set my domain to MSHOME, using samba shares.,.
<mon^rch> DigitalNinja: try vlc....
<Wormboy> Can anyone help me with the formating of the hardrivedisks?
<DigitalNinja> mon^rch: I don't think it does w32 codecs or mp3's
<finalbeta> !de | Wormboy
<ubotu> Wormboy: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<darx> frohnd: the samba config file
<mon^rch> DigitalNinja: it did for me...
<Wormboy> thanks
<DigitalNinja> mon^rch : I thought they didn't work with those codecs
<DigitalNinja> I'll take a look at it
<julian1223> so no ideas as to how I can fix this besides a page which doesn't actually apply to me?
<mon^rch> DigitalNinja:  "they"?
<DigitalNinja> vlc
<Infecto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libx11/+bug/102851
<ubotu> Malone bug 102851 in libx11 "Opera failed after update - date 04/04/07" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<mon^rch> DigitalNinja: well, I gots no problems :)
<Infecto> how to downgrade ? to libx11
<DigitalNinja> mon^rch: I'll give it a try this week
<chewychomp> help-i switched from 5700 to a 5200, i uninstalled nvidia-glx and restricted kernels, reconfigured xserver, reinstalled nvidia-glx and restr kernel, and it freezes after gdm starts
<mon^rch> DigitalNinja: just dropped a folder full of mp3's on vlc and voila
<mon^rch> DigitalNinja: got some cool skins too!
<Infecto> any body know how to dobgrade libx11
<Infecto> ?
<mon^rch> DigitalNinja: and I have NEVER had to install w32codecs
<julian1223> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/95411
<ubotu> Malone bug 95411 in Ubuntu "ubuntu feisty beta, no screens found on macbook pro" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<julian1223> does Mike mean that a later build works?
<julian1223> if so, where do I go for a later build?
<Dabian> fiercesty seems to contain somewhat broken USB-support or something; I have trouble syncing my palm.
<aaroncampbell> I am using Samba Version: 3.0.24-2ubuntu1  and here is my smb.conf: http://paste-bin.com/11338  ...I can see the computer by browsing the campbell workgroup from a windows computer, but when I double click on it, I get "\\Aaron-linux is not accessible.  You might not have permission to use this network resource. ... The account is not authorized to log in from this station."
<aaroncampbell> However, I don't have a "hosts allow" option set at all
<aaroncampbell> What I ultimately want to do is share one directory that only I can access (either password protected, or limited to a specific list of IPs), and a directory that anyone can browse.
<aaroncampbell> Anyone know what might be wrong?
<jrib> julian1223: I can't find the word "later" on the page.  Can you be more specific?
<julian1223> Same here. Work Herd 3-5 for me.
<Dabian> aaroncampbell: I browsed your post more than once, but I can't relate it to USB or palm problems.
<jrib> julian1223: herd 3-5 came before beta
<julian1223> ah
<mon^rch> ffffft I guess I am NOT supposed to get vmware with feisty... boo-hoo nothing works
<julian1223> being a newbie is annoying, any suggestions on useful stuff I could add to that bug posting?
<julian1223> !vmware ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<julian1223> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<aaroncampbell> Dabian: me?
<Dabian> Nah .. the other aaroncampbell .
<mon^rch> julian1223: tx, but I been at it about 2 hours now....
<ikonia> julian1223: if you a newbie you may benifit from not using beta softrware
<julian1223> fair enough, I saw someone else ask a similar question, was greeted by the same answer, and seemed to be happy with it so kinda assumed it was a known issue on there
<elvirolo> can anyone help me set up my removable drive ?
<rnd_null> hey....question....how do I "blacklist"? a module?
<rnd_null> elvirolo, whats wrong with it?
<elvirolo> rnd_null: it isn't mounted atomatically, although it is detexted by the kernel
<julian1223> I'm a linux newbie, not a computer newbie in general is the thing. I also spent 3 hours making boot camp happy enough to install it so I was kinda hoping it'd work (I have Edgy in Parallels).
<ikonia> julian1223: if your new to linux - you'd really benifit from not using beta software
<oxygenws> i was upgraded from edgy to feisty then my hda hard disk changes to sda, why and how?!
<aaroncampbell> Dabian: not sure what you mean about the palm or USB thing
<ikonia> oxygenws: kernel change in libata
<rnd_null> elvirolo, what kind of rem drive is it?
<elvirolo> rnd_null: USB
<rnd_null> elvirolo, can you mount it manually?
<elvirolo> rnd_null: yes
<mon^rch> and now since I got vmware unremovable crap scattered all across my system, I think it warrants a reinstall....
<elvirolo> rnd_null: but i have permission problems
<julian1223> never mind then, back to OS for me
<rnd_null> how so?
<somian> mon^rch: vmware-paley?
<julian1223> thanks anyway
<somian> palyer
<somian> GAWD .. "player"
<mon^rch> lol
<somian> That one?
<oxygenws> ikonia: before booting system (or in single mode) it is HD, but after booting (RC5) it changes to SD (i think something like this happend now!)
<elvirolo> rnd_null: i get "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options"
<mon^rch> somian: player, server, hearders tools... the whole shabang I get files dont exist yada yada... yep it's borked
<somian> mon^rch: don't reinstall your OS, that's just silly.
<elvirolo> rnd_null: sorry, "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000"
<ikonia> oxygenws: its a kernel change in the libata area
<mon^rch> somian: then you'd best provide me with some help?
<somian> If it's mostly player, then just sudo rm /etc/init.d/vmware-player and then touch etc/init.d/vmware-player
<oxygenws> ikonia: thanks :) but my connection is SATA or IDE??!!
* somian hands oxygenws some medication for his finger tremors.
<rnd_null> elvirolo, I have an SD card that does the same thing (mount wise), Ubuntu used pmount before to handle it, but it doesn't seem to use pmount now, I'd have to look for a while to figure out how it's handling the mounting in edgy
<ikonia> oxygenws: you should know if your disk is sata or ide
<ikonia> oxygenws: from what you've said - its an ide disk
<rnd_null> elvirolo, after you plug the device in what do you get with $dmesg | tail ?
<mon^rch> touch: cannot touch `etc/init.d/vmware-player': No such file or directory
<oxygenws> ikonia: yes, it is IDE, but in system information in linux, it shows SATA!! :D
<ikonia> oxygenws: are you listening ??? that is because of a kernel change in the libata subsystem
<mon^rch> it's fubar
<ikonia> mon^rch: the files not there
<somian> Try applying a little PCS to the problem.
<mon^rch> argh
<elvirolo> rnd_null: http://pastebin.ca/424592
<ikonia> argh ???
<oxygenws> ikonia: sorry... i listened, but i cannot resolve this conflict in my mind!
<somian> Programmer Common sense. it's indispensible when asking over busy tehcnical experts for FREE HELP on irc.
<ikonia> oxygenws: there is no conflict
<ikonia> somian: the error message was in clear english "no such file" - just a total time waster
<somian> Riddance, hope the door hit him  HARD on the way out.
<ikonia> oxygenws: your hard disk is IDE - whats the conflict ?
<somian> Yeah, ikonia.
<rnd_null> elvirolo, what does $mount show?
<elvirolo> rnd_null: sorry, what do you mean ?
<oxygenws> ikonia: why my linux show it as SATA?
* somian reckons he's going to spend about 6 more hours on #ubuntu+1 before the whining needy foolishness finally drives him away.
<rnd_null> elvirolo, when you type "mount" in a terminal, what output do you get?
<somian> For good.
<ikonia> oxygenws: it shows it as sata "BECAUSE OF A CHANGE IN THE LIBATA SUBSYSTEM OF THE KERNEL"
<ikonia> oxygenws: what part of that are you not understanding ?
<somian> I warrant there won't be more than 3 genuine clued Ubuntu devs left on here in 3 more days time, if there are even that many now.
<elvirolo> rnd_null: http://pastebin.ca/424597
<oxygenws> ikonia: ok, libata changed and my hard is IDE, it is normal that shows libata shows an IDE hard as SATA?
<ikonia> oxygenws: yes, as (wait for it) there is a change in the libata subsystem to show all disks as "scsi" disks
<ikonia> from now on all hard disks are treated as scsi
<rnd_null> elvirolo, hmm....not sure...sorry...try google or wiki maybe?
<oxygenws> ikonia: aha, thanks, it was solved :X
<elvirolo> rnd_null: well i tried, but haven't found anything interesting
<elvirolo> rnd_null: i'll just have to wait a few updates
<elvirolo> rnd_null: thanks for your help anyway :)
<elvirolo> has anyone had problems with cups ?
<rnd_null> elvirolo, try connecting it with knoppix.....to see if its the stick or ubuntu
<elvirolo> rnd_null: ok
<Zorkmid25> rimjob
<Zorkmid25> rimjob
<Zorkmid25> rimjob
<Zorkmid25> rimjob
<Zorkmid25> rimjob
<Zorkmid25> rimjob
<Zorkmid25> rimjob
<Zorkmid25> rimjob
<Zorkmid25> rimjob
<Zorkmid25> rimjob
<lupine_85> I'll take 2
<ikonia> ughhh
<ikonia> Zorkmid25: any chance you can stop that
<chijin> what's his problem
<lupine_85> :p
<Zorkmid25> rimjob
<Zorkmid25> rimjob
<Zorkmid25> rimjob
<Zorkmid25> rimjob
<Zorkmid25> rimjob
<Zorkmid25> rimjob
<Zorkmid25> rimjob
<Zorkmid25> rimjob
<Zorkmid25> rimjob
<lupine_85> !ops
<Zorkmid25> rimjob
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<Zorkmid25> rimjob
<Zorkmid25> rimjob
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*@bas3-kingston08-1168066208.dsl.bell.ca]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Arwen> weird, my install size jumped 50M today and dist-upgrade didn't even ask to install new packages..
<penguin42> has anyone tried driving non-printers off their parallel port under feisty? I'm trying to run an FPGA programmer that's working on an old debian on another machine and don't know if the problem is this machine or the feisty kernel; the machine will print to a parport printer
<somian> Arwen: you should never have given the gem of the Eldar to that Aragorn dude. That's what happens when you choose foolishly ;-)
<Arwen> that's completely off topic..
<anon32> this help?
<ghostdog> I have an issue with nvidia legacy on feisty
<ghostdog> the server libs does not match the client libs
<ghostdog> I ran glxinfo | egrep "glx (vendor|version)"
<ghostdog> and get glx server vendor as NVIDIA and glx client vendor as SGI
<blackest> hi got a problem with ssh my password is not recognised however with xnest it is
<penguin42> blackest: How do you mean it is recognised with xnest? with -query ?
<blackest> could it be anything to do with changing shell from dash to bash earlier today
<blackest> well i can logon remotely with the same user - password
#ubuntu+1 2007-04-05
<penguin42> changing *to* bash shouldn't be a problem - check it is shown as /bin/bash in the passwd file
<ghostdog> do I need to hard link a lib file?
<blackest> hmm on the remote system ?
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> you changed the shell on the remote system I assume?
<blackest> yes i had a script that failed with dash changing to bash let it work
<penguin42> ok, so the thing I'd check is that whatever your shell shows as in the password file is in /etc/shells
<blackest> it lists a few /bin/dash and /bin/bash are amongst them
<penguin42> ok, so if /bin/bash is there then I don't think the change of shells is an issue, unless you have a very weird sshd setup
<klam> need these gone    2 dell xps m1710 350 for one 500 for 2, 1 apple macbook black for 600 MSN Solutions1981@hotmail.com or aim: solutions1981
<penguin42> please no ads
<blackest> how about i clear the passwords file on the local machine do it as if it was the first time again
<penguin42> blackest: Well I wouldn't do anything too heavy to the password file - do you have any weird characters in your password?
<blackest> no
<penguin42> try an ssh -v   or see if there is anything in the auth logs on the remote machine
<penguin42> blackest: How did you change your shell - using chsh?
<rickcr> ok this is driving me nuts, been googling and not having much luck. I installed ubuntu feisty here at work. We have a ton of printers on the windows network. I want to connect to one that on windows is located on the network as //nmrflsip2\PRN0352 ... I can ping nmrflisp and get the ip. When i try to go to new printer and windows network, i'm getting a prompt every couple of seconds for a username/password for something it's finding on the ne
<rickcr> twork
<rickcr> is there something i can do to just say "go to this printer directly"
<blackest> sudo rm /bin/sh sudo ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh
<blackest> penguin42 I don't know how or where auth logs are
<penguin42>  /var/log
<blackest> hmm it says shell bash does not exist
<penguin42> are you sure your passwd file says /bin/bash
<penguin42> blackest: What does    finger   bah    where bah is your username say the shell is ?
<blackest> right well on the local pc its bin/bash but remotely it says bash
<h-bomb> so hows feisty beta working out for yall
<skarface> well static ip appears to have just broken on my other machine
<skarface> the system won't boot unless I get rid of /etc/network/interfaces
<ukubuntu> Hi all. here's another MS Lawsuit Microsoft sued over Vista specs http://www.vnunet.com/vnunet/news/2187159/microsoft-sued-vista-specs
<blackest> penguin42 how do i fix it to be /bin/bash instead of bash? i assume that is the issue
<penguin42> blackest: How did you change the shell last time?
<chijin> i don't understand where the damage comes in, the law suit is asking for millions
<chijin> so i can't run vista.. argh my system is damaged!
<blackest> sudo rm /bin/sh sudo ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh
<penguin42> blackest: Yeesh - you shouldn't do that
<penguin42> blackest: But also, I think you did something else as well - maybe edited /etc/passwd or used chsh ?
<blackest> sudo chsh -s bash john
<blackest> got to love the terminal history
<blackest> should it be sudo chsh -s /bin/bash john
<penguin42> yes
<blackest> bingo ssh works again :) thank you
<blackest> how about the yeesh bit thats where i think i just gave bash an alias ?
<penguin42> I don't think changing the symlink on /bin/sh is pretty
<penguin42> although I'm not really sure how dash does it - I think it's an override
<vittico> hi guys!
<vittico> OpenOffice 2.2 seems to crash when signing documents
<blackest> so if any script expects dash they will get bash instead so may not work
<vittico> any idea of what could go wrong?
<penguin42> blackest: It's the type of thing you can be sure that some upgrade at some point will flip back
<blackest> i dont think i like dash bash seems easier
<somian> So long all, I think I'm out of here for good.
<lix> Hi. I used to do tunneling with vpnc in dapper drake. In feisty fawn there is networkmanager-vpnc and networkmanager-openvpn. What should I use that works better? any suggestions?
<penguin42> lix: I think vpnc is specifically for connecting to stuff at the other end is a Cisco
<moonwatcher> hello
<moonwatcher> i have a "linux" question
<moonwatcher> i think an easy one
<moonwatcher> if i start a process via ssh
<moonwatcher> can i have it running running after i close the ssh console?
<moonwatcher> like initiazting an ftp download
<lix> penguin42: Yes. The node I am using is a cisco vpn. But shouldn't networkmanager-openvpn work as well?
<penguin42> moonwatcher: Yes - look at 'nohup' and also 'screen'
<penguin42> lix: Only if the Cisco can do openvpn protocols
<penguin42> which I doubt
<lix> networkmanager-vpnc & networkmanager-openvpn are both GPL. but openvpn seems to be documentated better
<penguin42> lix: Openvpn does it's own protocol - it's great if you are setting up your own VPN, but I don't think it's designed to talk to existing ones
<lix> penguin42: I see. So I should maybe try both and publish the results on my blog as a "personal experience" :)
<penguin42> lix: Well yes you could - but if the Cisco is at the other end I think you need to use a cisco compatible client
<lix> penguin42: So openvpnc would work with openswan etc. and such stuff?
<lix> penguin42: K. cool thanks
<penguin42> lix: I don't know, I've not used it
<penguin42> sorry....
<penguin42> openvpn works with openvpn at the other end - not openswan
<lix> penguin42: np. thanks for your help
<blackest> penguin42 thankyou for your help
<penguin42> blackest: No problem
<lix> penguin42: network-manager-vpnc just worked right now. but you're right: I just read in the openvpn mailing list that openvpn it won't work with cisco. Thanks again :) (BTW: Feisty rulez!)
<downfallat111> what are the major improvements for feisty?
<SuperTeece> it's quiet... to quiet
<slackern> quiet is good, maybe not so many having problems then :)
<SuperTeece> true true
<SuperTeece> or going into frustration spasms
<slackern> Just sitting here pondering if i should wait with switching my friends father in law 6.10 install to a 7.04 tomorrow
<SuperTeece> unless he is having issues with edgy that feisty would fix, I would wait until gold
<slackern> Installed it 3 weeks ago since he's one of those that always get viruses/spyware and all he uses his computer for is just a few IM messages and browsing auctionsites
<raptor2552> hplip app not starting in feisty; anyone
<slackern> 7.04 feels a little faster on my machine and his computer is an old p3 500mhz with 512mb ram, thinking of giving him xfce instead but that might be to tricky for him
<SuperTeece> I'm in the process of converting my wife, no easy task, 3 years in the making
<SuperTeece> hplip ehh? let me do a quick look around
<slackern> Problem with his computer was the motherboard from start so i installed ubuntu just to try to pinpoint the problem and now when it's replaced he wanted to stay with ubuntu instead of winxp
<SuperTeece> good for him!!
<po9> hello, how you make feisty mount drives on boot at a specific location.
<po9> the /etc/fstab is confusing, and I assume that their is a gui or something
<SuperTeece> I'm trying to use the price of vista as a selling point for linux to my wife
<slackern> aye i hope he will stick with it, tired of fixing his computer every week
<SuperTeece> raptor, I am not using hplip so I'm not sure about your issue, sorry
<slackern> only thing he lacks is a banking application that only seems to run in windows, but there are 2 other winxp machines there that he can use for it
<SuperTeece> po9 I should be able to help with that
<raptor2552> is there another way to share printers
<SuperTeece> what kind of device is it?
<po9> sata device
<raptor2552> hp 7110
<SuperTeece> raptor, that is something I was planning on doing this weekend with my windows box, sorry I have't done the research yet
<aoirthoir> sup
<Parisi> hello
<raptor2552> well this is beta not a big deal thanx
<po9> superteece: I have tried right  click on the device and changing the mount point, but it complained about having a / in its name
<SuperTeece> po9 what mount point were you trying to use?
<po9> /home/user/big
<raptor2552> hplip service is running but the app wont start
<Parisi> Hello.
<SuperTeece> do you have a /dev/sda# entry in fstab?
<Parisi> Took me awhile to get wireless properly working on Feisty, but here i am.
<po9> yes I do, but for other drives
<SuperTeece> what filesystem is on the sata?
<po9> ext3
<SuperTeece> ok so this should work:
<SuperTeece> /dev/sda#                 /home/user/big                   ext3               user,auto            0          0
<SuperTeece> use tabs to space it out
<po9> why not a UUID?
<SuperTeece> and the /home/user/big directory is created right?
<po9> here is what one of the lines in the fstab looks like UUID=924b0e1a-e06a-4617-ad0b-104e9a8b9177 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<po9> I assumed that it would have the UUID format and not the /dev/sd%%
<SuperTeece> I've never manually typed in a UUID
<SuperTeece> though I've never had to manually mount a sata either
<SuperTeece> that's a little more advanced than my little world, lol
<po9> what is the difference, and why the move to a UUID?
<bur[n] er> anyone know if gparted is going to be on the Feisty LiveCD?
<SuperTeece> honestly I don't know
<po9> I assume that HAL and DBUS use UUID
<SuperTeece> possibly
<michaelfavia> any word on a solution to get proper nvidia 96xx support back?
<michaelfavia> the pkg is long since purged from my repo
<michaelfavia> cache
<michaelfavia> so im stuck in nv land..
<SuperTeece> its a magical plac
<SuperTeece> e
<SuperTeece> dinners ready I'm off, good luck po9
<po9> thanks for the help
<michaelfavia> does anyoe have the old nvidia-glx package they could email it to me?
* bur[n] er has it installed, but not the .deb :\
<macogw> is anyone else's boot hanging at "configuring network interfaces" since this morning's update?
<cliebow> Parisi, prism card?
<DanaG> That's odd...
<Parisi> cliebow, Netgear wg311t, Atheros chipset
<DanaG> Firefox stopped responding for a while, so Beryl greyed it, yet now that it is responding again, it's still grey.
<misfit_toy> cliebow, don't tell me prism is going to be broken as I am updating right now!
* misfit_toy wraps his prism wifi card in bacon grease to protect it from evil breakage
<cliebow> misfit_toy, errr  priism is broken..i blacklisted hostap and  used  orinioco_pci..it is dicey..
<cliebow> there is an ubuntu piece where someon e modprobe -r prism2-pci modprobe -r hostap modprobe -r orinioco modprobe orinoco..i had it working until reboot
<macogw> i should be able to run xfce applications in gnome, right?
<macogw> cliebow: that's what i have to do with my sky2 driver for my wired connection
<macogw> i think i'm one of the few people to never have a problem with wireless on linux, but have a terrible wired connection
<cliebow> yecch
<macogw> usually people complain they have no wireless and dont want to sit there wired
<Parisi> Well, i have none.
<Parisi> : )
<misfit_toy> cliebow, is it only going to break on reboot or as soon as this update finishes?
<cliebow> i can whine about broadcom if you like
<Parisi> At least not 100%
<cliebow> not too sure..but i think it may be broken
<Parisi> I think i am going to stick with Vista for a little while, 7.04 is a little too unstable.
<macogw> cliebow: i set up broadcom wifi on my mom's desktop without much problem at all.  once i stopped using ndiswrapper's gui at least.  there's a script on a howto on the forums with really easy instructions
<macogw> Parisi: now that's weird
<macogw> you can run vista?
<Parisi> macd, Well, i cant complain much, its still on beta stages.
<macogw> without it going "zomg!!!!!"
<cliebow> macogw, that on a macintosh? wireless?
<macogw> cliebow: no i'm on a gateway
<macogw> i dont like macs.  mice need have 2 (or more!) buttons!!!
<Parisi> and 6.10 is even worse, it wont even detect my sound or network card properly.
<macogw> wow
<cliebow> broadcom on an ibook seems dicey..with fwcutter it will work for a it then die\
<Parisi> macd, You can use any PC USB mouse.
<cliebow> Parisi..is that some Martian brand?
<macogw> yeah but that's a bit ungainly sitting with a laptop in a lecture hall
<Parisi> macd, Thats true, i still like OSX tho.
<macogw> cliebow: oh wait the broadcom's on a desktop my brother built...my laptop with the no-work-needed wireless is a gateway
<Parisi> Just not apple hardware.
<cliebow> maco:f12 is actually pretty sweet
<macogw> oh i dont like osx cuz i can't find anything and you end up with the menus for one app over a different one and if you're working in a window in the bottom right you have to go all the way to the top left to get to a menu....i like my menus attached
<cliebow> if i hadnt had thrust up my rearend id be happier with macintosh
<macogw> cliebow: f12?
<cliebow> the hardware is very rugged
<cliebow> f12 gives you a right click
<macogw> ooo so does ctrl click and click and hold for 5 seconds or so
<cliebow> double click is not so easy 9!)
<cliebow> i do use a usb mouse sometimes
<macogw> never knew f12 though....didnt use shortcut keys back when i used apple ] ['s and what i assume was os 9
<macogw> not on the same computers...
<johnnybuoy> f11 also works...
<cliebow> works well fgor certain stuff
<cliebow> f11..ohh?
<johnnybuoy> middle click?
<cliebow> wow ..learn something every day
<macogw> the science center has always had macs, so my little internet addicted self needed to learn to find safari and to click and hold on os-something-newer-than-apple-] [-but-older-than-osx
<johnnybuoy> this on-button mouse is somewhat retarded, I think
<johnnybuoy> one
<cliebow> i seem to be the defacto ppc maintainer for ltsp
<macogw> i would really like a mouseless computer
<macogw> but i think thatd be all terminal :p
<johnnybuoy> heh
<cliebow> a little headset wher you could wiggle your ears instead of a mouse
<macogw> i always thought the black/green screens the people my dad worked with to input ticket orders where you had to give it different commands at hte bottom and the top would change were really really neat
<macogw> cliebow: like the wiihelm?
<cliebow> ? dont know it
<macogw> cliebow: it was thinkgeek's april fools joke
<macogw> one of them at least
<cliebow> Cool
<macogw> you put a wiimote in the top and then instead of moving your arm left, just shake your head left
* cliebow cliebow googles
<macogw> cliebow: did you type /me cliebow googles?
<cliebow> i think so
<macogw> hahaha
<cliebow> always an adventure when i type
<macogw> hey i'm trying to use orage.  its a calendar for xfce but it won't run.  i'm using gnome, but that shouldn't create issues, right?
<macogw> ok it *runs* but it never pops up...just fails
<vikingr> hey.. i use feisty and after todays update (just some minutes ago), my external hd cannot be mounted anymore. the hd is encrypted with cryptsetup/luks. when i try to mount it manually, i get the message "unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'" - the modules aes, sha256, dm_mod and dm_crypt are loaded
<johnnybuoy> you encrypt your fs but you don't even use tor to connect to irc?
<johnnybuoy> ;)
<vikingr> right :P
<taggie> Does anybody know if NetworkManager will be upgraded to .7 at some point in feisty? It looks like I need .7 in order to configure LEAP settings.
<taggie> Or, I'll rephrase and ask if anybody knows where to read up on connecting to leap networks with feisty.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Good Evening all
<nerdygirl_ellie> I am running the 7.04 Beta.  Today's updates are causing something? to crash when I try to login and it kicks me back to the login screen.  I apt-get remove'd compiz, since I saw it had a lot of updates today, but still no joy.
<nerdygirl_ellie> I would appreciate any help.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Hi!
<funkychunk> hello my problem with ubuntu my friends is that i cannot play videos more than one at a time, so if i play beryl and a video the video doesnt work and if i try to load up two videos they dont work i dont know what is wrong please send help
<nerdygirl_ellie> Hi.  are you on the 7.04 beta?
<dogmatism> funkychunk,  does that only happen when beryl is enabled?
<funkychunk> yes i believe so
<funkychunk> when i load beryl then play a video the screen is black, bu tsound works
<funkychunk> i tried loading up several video players but its all the same
<Skrot-> Hi, does the Restricted Driver-thingy manage nVidia-cards as well as wifi?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Follow up question to Skrot's question.  I've been using the NVIDIA drivers from NVIDIA.  Aside from easier updates, any advantage to switching to the restricted drivers package?
<ShackJack> nerdygirl_ellie - just that they're auto-updated :) Mine work great on my 7800GS
<macogw> funkychunk: when i use beryl and try to play a video the video is solid blue
<macogw> you have to turn off beryl
<funkychunk> :(
<UbuntuNewbie> Hello
<UbuntuNewbie> Anybody having problems with the Feisty installer changing the keyboard to kb105 mid-install?
<PyroMessiah> Hi, where can I find the art manager in feisty?
<ShackJack> macogw - isn't there some video overlay option in xorg - "VideoOverlay" "on" that might help with that?
<ShackJack> PyroMessia - art manager?
<PyroMessiah> Well I'm trying to change the splash screen and the directions I have say to use the "art manager"
<ShackJack> By splash screen do you mean the login screen or the ubuntu logo that shows while it's booting up?
<PyroMessiah> the little screen that shows up after you log in
<dogmatism> PyroMessiah, I think you have to install the gnome-art package to get that
<PyroMessiah> I can find that in synaptic?
<dogmatism> Yes
<PyroMessiah> Thank you very much for your help
<dogmatism> You're welcome
<ShackJack> dogmatism - I think that used to be in Dapper by default - I remember having to turn if off :)
<dogmatism> Yeah, I think it was too.
<UbuntuNewbie> I think I may be running up against bug #40627, where kbd-chooser in the installer is changing my keyboard from kb104 to kb105, which bricks my keyboard.  Anybody seen this?
<ubotu> Malone bug 40627 in ubiquity "wrong keyboard layout after install" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/40627
<macogw> ShackJack: composite overlay window?
<macogw> ShackJack: composite overlay window?
<ShackJack> macogw - eh?
<ShackJack> macogw - what card you using ATI or nvidia
<zak> KDE's configuration of gtk themes seems to be borked in feisty... well i'm getting the standard square win95-ish theme... i installed some other engines/themes, but i can't set them - what's the best way around this? [i think i can edit some config files and set the theme right?] 
<macogw> ShackJack: intel
<UbuntuNewbie> The grind is that this is happening during install.  The keyboard is working fine right now (Live CD), but when I hit the keyboard selection screen in the wizard, I'm dead.  The fix is to drop back to terminal and fix the keyboard setting in xorg.conf back to kb104
<UbuntuNewbie> But with the installer bricking my keyboard, I can't complete the install.
<ShackJack> Dunno if intel has same option but in xorg (fglrx)-          Option "VideoOverlay" "on" under Device
<ShackJack> macogw ^^
<UbuntuNewbie> If I save a good copy of my xorg.conf file just prior to starting the install, can I swap xorg.conf files after the keyboard select screen?  Will x-server even know I altered my xorg.conf post initialization?
<macogw> ShackJack: well i did what the beryl wiki says, though you may want to add that to fglrx part of the wiki and i'll see if it works with intel/aiglx
<macogw> does anyone in here have Sunbird installed?
<ShackJack> macogw - the fglrx driver sucks with Beryl :)
<ShackJack> I switched to compiz for the time being :)
<macogw> i couldnt get compiz working right
<macogw> amaranth finally showed me that gconf had wrong stuff in it
<macogw> s/he blamed me for changing it, but i'd never touched gconf until s/he told me what to put in there to fix it
<macogw> the cube still doesn't work though
<Amaranth> he
<Amaranth> and the cube should work with the latest desktop-effects package
<Amaranth> but if you tried to enable it before it might have broken
<macogw> well i'll try the cube again now that there've been lots of updates going through
<sayers> Good work with Feisty, works good :)
<macogw> though i think gconf is still wrong for cube because after you left someone else told me what to add for the cube except it wouldnt "stick" which means it was out of order according to him, only we couldnt figure out the right order
<nerdygirl_ellie> Hi.  Sorry to ask a repeat question, I got dropped.  I have been on 7.04 happily for a week.  I applied today's updates around noon and now I get kicked back to the gui login screen as soon as I log in.  I cannot start a gnome or gnome-failsafe session.  Where should I look?
<LEMONed> can anyone help me? one of my ext3 drives randomly removed my permissions when i try and transfer stuff to it, when i first load up i can create/delete folders on it, but then i xfer stuff and after a few files it no longer lets me
<dogmatism>  nerdygirl_ellie  maybe ~/.xsession-errors
<macogw> nerdygirl_ellie: is your hard drive full?
<macogw> when a partition fills, you get kicked at login
<ghostdog> I cannot get nvidia legacy drivers have direct rendering enabled
<duslow> i'm having a strange issue with 7.04 and keyboard mappings
<nerdygirl_ellie> nope.  a couple of hundred gigs free. :)  Lemme see about that error log.
<ghostdog> both the client vendor and server do not match
<nerdygirl_ellie> macogw:  BRB, I emptied the file and am going to reproduce the error.
<ghostdog> here is my glxinfo http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13963/
<ghostdog> client glx version is SGI, is that normal?
<RAOF> Depends on what your card is.
<ghostdog> it is an old school Riva TNT2
<ghostdog> that worked with the previous ubuntu 6.10
<nerdygirl_ellie> Back
<ghostdog> was the support dropped for this and other cards?
<LEMONed> can anyone help me? one of my ext3 drives randomly removed my permissions when i try and transfer stuff to it, when i first load up i can create/delete folders on it, but then i xfer stuff and after a few files it no longer lets me
<RAOF> ghostdog: Should still be supported by the nvidia-legacy package.
<LEMONed> i have to unmount/remount it every time i wanna xfer like 5 files
<duslow> anyone using nomachine with 7.04?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Ah-ha!  modinfo: could not find module fglrx  modinfo: could not find module nvidia_legacy.  I think I can figure it out from here. Thanks for the help.
<ghostdog> RAOF, what libraries are used for client GLX?
<ghostdog> may I just need to link them
<LEMONed> anyone know?
<orkid> is it possible to boot eh iso from the hD? (ie. take out the vmlinuz and initrd.img and boot from an existing grub?)
<orkid> or is it best for me just to get a netboot kernel/initrd and use that?
<RAOF> ghostdog: No, you shouldn't need to do anything manually.  Why not pastebin the full output of glxinfo, and I can tell whether it's right or not :)
<ghostdog> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13963
<LEMONed> anyone able to help me?
<macogw> LEMONed: sounds like a bug.  check malone and see if it's been reported
<LEMONed> whats malone?\
<mon^rch> upon re-installing feisty my nvidia drivers are responding VERY slowly (they still work though) any fix?
<RAOF> ghostdog: Ding! That glxinfo is (almost) totally fine.  I'm not sure why you don't have direct rendering, but the nvidia drivers are working right.
<ghostdog> yup
<ghostdog> RAOF, but shouldn' the client be "NVIDIA"?
<RAOF> ghostdog: No, the server should be nvidia.  Because the server's where your graphics drivers are :)
<orkid> can anyone help me?
<macogw> !bug | LEMONed
<ubotu> LEMONed: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<mon^rch> upon re-installing feisty my nvidia drivers are responding VERY slowly (they still work though) any fix?
<ghostdog> RAOF, buggy drivers?
<macogw> LEMONed: malone is the bugtracker (think Bugsy Malone) in launchpad
<RAOF> ghostdog: Entirely possible, but /var/log/Xorg.0.log would probably have the reason.
<LEMONed> i see
<mon^rch> why is my nvidia choppy and slow?
<ghostdog> RAOF, everything seems fine http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13966
<Toma-> witty retort
<RAOF> ghostdog: Quite true, nothing seems too amiss there.  Maybe you need to add the "dri" module to get direct rendering?  I'm not sure though.
<ghostdog> you know, that could very well be it
<macogw> if you're using AIGLX, you have to add dri
<ToHellWithGA> macogw: with what kind of card?
<ToHellWithGA> iirc the dri xorg module is default in feisty
<RAOF> Yeah, but his Xorg.0.log indicates that it's not being loaded.
<macogw> according to beryl's wiki, if you're using aiglx, you need to have dri dbe and glx
<orkid> i guess not
<orkid> oh well
<ToHellWithGA> did he sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg yet?
<PWill> Holy cow. What happened to openoffice?
<Toma-> it esploded!
<PWill> open up writer
<mon^rch> RAOF: could you help me with the compiz desktop cube thingy again? i re-setup feisty
<RAOF> Your head asplode!
<PWill> do the icons look like crap?
<Mrsayers> mon^rch: use beryl it's easier to set up
<RAOF> mon^rch: I think the new desktop-effects applet should be installed no, if you've updated recently
<RAOF> mon^rch: Just hit the "cube" button there :)
<Toma-> is it using tango or something?
<RAOF> Mrsayers: Lies :)
<mon^rch> RAOF: but there's no animation...
<RAOF> You will need to be more specific :)
<RAOF> *What* animation? :)
<PWill> Can someone open up OpenOffice?
<mon^rch> raof: I have 4 workspaces, when I swithch any of them there is no desktop cube animation... before to told me gconf editor and chance some vale of 4 to 1... but I dont know which one
<PWill> The icons look awful here. They're not the pretty tang ones anymore
<RAOF> mon^rch: Hm.  Oh, well.  Maybe you don't have the new d-e applet yet.  Anyway, the two gconf keys are /apps/compiz/general/screen0/{hsize=4, number_of_desktops=1}
<mon^rch> tyvm
<Draconicus> Whoa, whoa, whoa...
<Draconicus> Did my CD-ROM eject button just unmount and eject the CD?!
<RAOF> Probably.  Although it's done that since Edgy at lesast.
<shawnr> wow i think im gonna get this new monitor from new egg
<NickGarvey> Draconicus, ahah I was like that when I hit the mute button on my laptop and it WORKED
<mon^rch> um, my panels just dissappeared
<shawnr> 22in ws, 1680x1050
<Draconicus> NickGarvey: Hehe..
<shawnr> oooh i want it lol ;p
<Draconicus> That's been like that since Dapper, though..
<PWill> Can someone please open openoffice?
<PWill> Are your icons the tango ones? Or do they look ugly?
<shawnr> tango
<PWill> ugh
<PWill> i have no clue what happened to mine then
<PWill> shawnr: have you updated today?
<shawnr> yea this morning
<shawnr> when did you update last?
<PWill> today
<PWill> this afternoon
<PWill> argh
<shawnr> how do i check my ip again?
<shawnr> never mind
<PWill> shawnr: http://www.whatismyip.org
<shawnr> i rememberd
<shawnr> nah, mean off the router
<PWill> or are you looking for your local IP
<PWill> ah
<shawnr> ifconfig
<shawnr> i got it ;p
<PWill> yep
<PWill> shawnr: I fixed the icons. They were set to a different icon set in Tools > Options > Views
<shawnr> nice
<PWill> I don't know how though...
<shawnr> are you getting my image
<shawnr> ?
<shawnr> trying to get my router to allow me to send file in irc
<PWill> ah
<shawnr> are you getting anything?
<PWill> i don't see anything coming through
<shawnr> shoot
<shawnr> i usually just set DMZ host on and i can get it
<PWill> i have autoaccept on
<PWill> put it on imageshack or something if you want me to see it i guess
<PWill> although that is not a fix
<mon^rch> RAOF: fixed the desktops applet, thanks. but now my drivers are laggy again. stopping and starting the desktop effects fixed performance before... but not now. any ideas?
<RAOF> Not really, sorry.
<mon^rch> ok, nice smooth animation for the desktop effects, but the desktop switcher doesn't animate (rotate) while switching ... again and I checked the settings are right :(
<mon^rch> boo
<mon^rch> nvm, hacked it
<mon^rch> yay me
<mon^rch> RAOF: thanks againg for your input :)
<mon^rch> I'll shut-up now
<nerdygirl_ellie> Thanks to all who helped!  All my windows are jiggly again! :)
<catid> hurray for jiggling !
<dogmatism> congrats =)
<catid> does anyone know of a program to help monitor ebay auctions up to the last few minutes perhaps to give an edge?
<catid> my ebay-fu is not best =(
<dogmatism> jaybidwatcher maybe
<dogmatism> *jbidwatcher, sorry
<catid> that does seem like the kind of thing i'm looking for
<MarkFeathers> How well does Feisty handle MythTV right now?
<macogw> catid: set your max bid instead of bidding every 30 seconds at the end
<macogw> it'll only increment by 50 cents over hte highest bid
<macogw> it doesnt just jump to that number
<catid> macogw: i'm aware..  but if i set a high bid someone might just beat it
<catid> macogw: i want to set a middle-ish bid, let them one-up it and then hit a high bid in the last few seconds
<macogw> oh...
<MarkFeathers> Has anyone in here used mythtv with feisty?
<robert_> nerdygirl_ellie: jiggly..?
<NickGarvey> puff
<Arko> Amarok is using almost 100% of CPU. How do I reduce that cpu usage?
<NickGarvey> Arko, playing a CD?
<Arko> NickGarvey: nope. Mp3s.
<NickGarvey> Arko, is it indexing your music files?
<Arko> nick: dunno. How to check it?
<NickGarvey> Arko, mm.. don't use amarok, don't know details of the program..
<NickGarvey> command line mplayer for me ;)
<Arko> he
<mon^rch> I guess feisty is a lit-tle more finnicky than I had first anticipated :/
<dogmatism> Arko: at the bottom left you'll see a progress bar if it is indexing
<catid> it's only a bug if that indexing thread is not low prio
<Arko> nope... it is not indexing... at least, not right now
<dogmatism> how big is your collection?
<dogmatism> maybe it'll take up less cpu by switching to a different database if your collection if really large.
<Arko> dogmatism: I have just seen it. It appears when I change song
<Arko> dogmatism: it is about three thousand songs
<RAOF> Arko: Just for a few seconds?  Or continually, after changing songs?
<Arko> RAOF: it appears when change songs
<RAOF> Yes, but for how long after changing a song is there 100% cpu usage?
<Arko> RAOF: and it slows the mouse when changing songs
<Arko> RAOF: few seconds after changing songs
<RAOF> Arko: That sounds totally normal.
<dogmatism> For what its worth. I have a bout 1,000 songs and it would lag when changing songs using sqlite. I now use postgresql and it doesn't lag as much.
<RAOF> It *might* just be decoding the whole song into memory.  Or maybe it's doing some funky database stuff on song change.
<Arko> hmmm
<Arko> that is not funny or normal. It is annoying
<Linoleum> hi guys . I try to update my feisty , and I ve got this error : Setting up libdevmapper1.02 (1.02.08-1ubuntu9) ...
<Linoleum> mkdir: cannot create directory `/dev/mapper': File exists
<Linoleum> dpkg: error processing libdevmapper1.02 (--configure):
<Linoleum>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<MarkFeathers> Has anyone in here used mythtv with feisty?
* Arko is instaling postgresql
<slackern> I just installed amarok also and adding my tunes now
<nerdygirl_ellie> Crack attack is too addictive.  I should file a bug.
<dogmatism> Lol
<nerdygirl_ellie> Ditto Frozen bubble.
<dogmatism> I'll confirm it =P
<Arko> Postgresql reported the following error:
<Arko> fe_sendauth: no password supplied
<Arko> errr
<dogmatism> Did you create the database and the user for it yet?
<Arko> nope
<Arko> it is too much for me
<dogmatism> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Postgresql_HowTo if you are interested
<Arko> gonna put my user and pass to check
<Arko> Postgresql reported the following error:
<Arko> FATAL: password authentication failed for user "arko"
<Arko> errrrr
<dogmatism> it has to be setup through postgresql, check out the howto
<MarkFeathers> Has anyone in here used mythtv with feisty?
<Arko> okay. Checking
<dogmatism> Arko: instead of su - postgres in the howto. sudo su - postgres will probably work better.
<Arko> dogmatism: okay
<shawnr> uuuuuuugh c'mon with this new legacy crap lol ;p
<Arko> dogmatism: it says to 'createdb amarokcollection' and 'createdb -O dude amarokcollection"... Now I got a error
<Arko> createdb: database creation failed: ERROR:  database "amarokcollection" already exists
<dogmatism> the createdb -O was correctiong the createdb one. you weren't suppose to run both of those commands.
<dogmatism> its easy to fix though. just run dropdb amarokcollection
<dogmatism> then just use the createdb -O command
<Arko> okay
<Arko> done
<dogmatism> did you set up the user and password too?
<Arko> yep
<Arko> it worked
<Arko> but I clicked to build the collection and nothing happens
<dogmatism> you might have to restart amarok.
<Arko> Please be patient while Amarok scans your music collection. You can watch the progress of this activity in the statusbar.
<Arko> heheh
<Arko> 12%
<dogmatism> hope it works lol
<Arko> 35%
<Arko> done
<Arko> lets test
<Arko> it worked!
<Arko> maximum 30.3%
<dogmatism> woot =) congrats
<Arko> thanx people!
<dogmatism> you're welcome
<NickGarvey> Arko, hehe told you it was indexing
<Arko> NickGarvey: as you said
<Arko> thank you
<dogmatism> sqlite can only handle so much =( hehe
<NickGarvey> hah I didn't help you at all ;)
<coz_> guys tring to install an application onto feisty, however it says that it cannot find a Tk interpreter with Tx on the system txwish. I know that wish is here but I amlost after that ...anysuggestions?
<RAOF> coz_: Sounds like you're trying to install something not from the repositories, is that right?
<coz_> RAOF, yep
<RAOF> coz_: That way lies madness.  What program is it?  Are you *sure* it's not in the repos?
<coz_> RAOF, apparently from googleing txwish has been requested on all debian based distros but can't find a good download for it
<RAOF> !find txwish
<ubotu> Package/file txwish does not exist in feisty
<coz_> RAOF, it is called hamster a font controller
<RAOF> "hamster a font controller"?
<RAOF> !find hamster
<ubotu> Package/file hamster does not exist in feisty
<RAOF> coz_: If the program is *really* not in the repositories, you'll have to hunt down the dependencies, one by one.
<RAOF> If any dependency is not in the repository, you need to recurse down a level :(
<coz_> RAOF, I have been tryingall day but my guess is that they are not named txwish because no hunt has found anything
<RAOF> But txwish is a dependency of what you're trying to get, right?
<coz_> RAOF, the read out in terminal says   Finding tixwish...
<coz_> I can't find a Tk interpreter with Tix on your system
<coz_> This is needed in order to run hfm.
<RAOF> !find hfm
<coz_> RAOF, tried that too but let me look again
<ubotu> Package/file hfm does not exist in feisty
<RAOF> :)
<coz_> RAOF, by the way here is that app   http://www.speedyshare.com/881702803.html
<coz_> RAOF, I found all the depencies it required except this one
<RAOF> Does it have a homepage?
<coz_> RAOF,  yeah let me find it again
<coz_> http://www.informatik.uni-stuttgart.de/
<coz_> RAOF, but apparently that is going no where hold on I will find the right one
<RAOF> Hm, not so good with the german :(
<hardaway> does anyone know why openoffice will not launch with the latest updates
<coz_> RAOF, here it is http://hfm.sourceforge.net/index_e.html
<manchicken> hardaway: I've got it running just fine here...
<ploum> hello
<ssaa> hello all. please i need some help
<hardaway> it tries and then fails on my laptop
<ploum> For a few weeks in Feisty, my system is booting very slowly
<coz_> ssaa, ah oh what is the problem
<ploum> I've installed bootchart
<ssaa> im getting sound from the headphone out of my laptop but no from the speakers
<ssaa> thanks coz_
<ploum> and I can see that between 20s and 60s, nothing happens at all !!!
<coz_> ssaa, ok in terminal tyep alsamixer
<micahcowan> What does desktop-effects do? On my system it fails to work (just kills the WM). Running beryl by hand seems to work fine.
<coz_> ssaa, make sure nothing is muted with an m that would suggest speakers
<ploum> micahcowan: desktop-effects is compiz
<coz_> ssaa, if it is muted you use the arrows to highlight that slider and the space bar to change it
<ssaa> some things are muted but i cant "unmute" them with the spacebar
<RAOF> coz_: Do you have the package "tclx8.4" installed?
<ssaa> oh ok
<ssaa> did it
<ssaa> with the "m"
<ssaa> let me try amarok now
<micahcowan> ploum, okay; but compiz appears not to start (I run pstree and just see desktop-effects with no children, and don't see any other WMs).
<coz_> RAOF, yep and the development files as well
<ploum> micahcowan: fill a bug
<ploum> try to start compiz with beryl-manager
<ploum> and see if it fails
<ploum> if yes, it's a compiz bug
<macogw> ploum: i had a 22 second boot time until today's update
<micahcowan> ploum, will do, but first I need to understand what's going on a bit more. And yes, that's a good idea, I'll do that.
<RAOF> coz_: :(
<ploum> if no, it's a deskop-effect bug
<macogw> now it sits for about a minute on "configuring network interfaces"
<coz_> RAOF, no luck there as well?
<micahcowan> Sounds fair. Okay, then. Thanks.
<ploum> macogw: for me, even the progress bar in usplash is stalled for a minute
<ploum> but it does that since 2-3 weeks I think
<coz_> RAOF, this is really puzzling to me... the app read me suggests that all modern linux distros already have this installed
<ssaa> coz_: still nothing
<coz_> ssaa, mm you changed the m on the sliders that were for the speakers external speakers ?
<coz_> ssaa, you have to remove the m not put one in  just in case i confused you if so my fault
<ssaa> i removed the m's
<coz_> ssaa, ok
<ssaa> oh
<coz_> ubuntu ssaa
<ssaa> but there's a thing
<coz_> ssaa, what
<ssaa> in the external slider i can mute-unmute but cant turn up thew volume
<coz_> ssaa, ok open alsamixer again
<ssaa> k
<ssaa> done
<coz_> ssaa, the first slider is the main volume control however I want you to use the arrow buttons and highlight one of the volume controls named pcm
<ssaa> k
<coz_> ssaa, is the slider up or down
<ssaa> up
<coz_> how far
<ssaa> 3/4
<coz_> ok that should be ok tab the up arrow a couple times to move it up just a bit
<ssaa> ok full now
<coz_> ssaa, nono not full if we get this working that will distort the sound quite a bit
<ssaa> ok
<User369> ok can someone tell me what is the problem with feisty and the 2.6.20 kernel
<ssaa> done
<macogw> User369: what?
<coz_> ssaa, now scroll over to the wave slider that is just to the right of Synth
<macogw> User369: please be more specific
<Toma-> User369: feisty uses that kernel, yes. what is your problem?
<User369> ok sorry
<coz_> ssaa, you want synth and wave next to it about 3/4 of the way up
<User369> well i did the upgrade and when i sellect 2.6.20 from grub it takes forever to startup
<ssaa> no wave and synth
<macogw> User369: hit alt+f1 during startup and see what it hangs on
<coz_> ssaa, also at the top of the terminal on the left top corner is it giving you the proper referene to your sound card
<macogw> User369: i had a 22 second boot time until today.  today's update makes my "configuring network interfaces" take about a minute
<coz_> ssaa, so it should be identifing card..chip... view and item
<coz_> and in the view part is should say  [Playback]  capture all
<User369> well when i use the 2.6.17.10 it boots normallyy
<User369> its when i sellect 20 that it gets stuck in the middle for close to a minute
<ssaa> i searches in there too for wave and synth
<os2mac> can someone give me a hand with Kubuntu Fiesty for a moment?
<coz_> ssaa, what card is alsamixer identifying there
<os2mac> I am having a graphics problem.
<ssaa> coz_: ali5451
<ssaa> that's mina
<ssaa> mine
<coz_> ssaa, ok and no wave or synth sliders???
<ssaa> no at all
<os2mac> when I boot up... my login screen is of a different resolution that my actual desktop.
<coz_> ssaa, ok you are on ubuntu right or using gnome
<ssaa> yes
<ssaa> to both
<talon223> Am i the only one experiencing WSOD problems with beryl and compiz
<talon223> ?
<os2mac> I am trying to reset that login screen to the same resolution as my desktop (1280x1024 @ 60hz
<coz_> ssaa, go to System/Prefereces/ multimedia systems selector if it is not there ..in that same list go to menu editor or main menu
<coz_> ssaa, is it there?
<coz_> ssaa, if not open a terminal and type in gksudo alacarte
<Amaranth> NO
<Amaranth> NO NO NO
<coz_> Amaranth, nono
<coz_> ??
<Amaranth> _NEVER_ run alacarte as root
<coz_> Amaranth, ok
<coz_> ssaa, forget that just type in alacarte
<coz_> Amaranth, noticed on feisty that it does not save settings although I can drag menu item but it seems to save to the debian menu
<ssaa> in terminal?
<coz_> ssaa, yes in terminal tyep alacarte
<ssaa> ok
<Amaranth> or right click on your menus and choose "Edit Menus"
<Amaranth> or go to System->Preferences->Main Menu
<macogw> or alt+f2 and type alacarte without a terminal
<RAOF> Poor Amaranth, an his poor, abused menu editor :)
<coz_> RAOF, :)
<ssaa> ok added multimedia system selector to the menu
<os2mac> anyone?
<coz_> RAOF, that happens to be my favorite app on ubuntu
<coz_> ssaa, ok then open that
<ssaa> donde
<ssaa> done
<macogw> os2mac: are you using 915resolution?
<coz_> ssaa,  on the audio tab what does it say for default output
<os2mac> I am in a Dell Inspiron 8600 with a 15 inch wide screen I believe the native resolution is 1280x960@60
<User667> macogw: i looked at the verbose output at boot using kernel .20
<ssaa> oss input
<ssaa> i mean in output
<User667> it takes forever to config network
<coz_> ssaa, ok that pull down menu choose alsa
<User667> any idea why?
<macogw> os2mac: what graphics card?
<coz_> ssaa, then hit the test button
<ssaa> coz_: ok done
<macogw> User667: that was today's update that did that
<macogw> yesterday it wouldve been fast for ya :p
<User667> ok
<coz_> ssaa, sound?
<os2mac> it's an Nvidia Geforce2 5200 but it's being detected as a generic Gforce
<User667> so i am not alone here?
<macogw> it's not the kernel though, that kernel (2.6.20-13) has been there for a few weeks
<os2mac> or generic NV driver
<ssaa> no sound from speakers, just from headphones
<coz_> ssaa, mm
<User667> macogw: what is it then?
<macogw> os2mac: oh...ok i cant help. i just know intel + 915resolution
<os2mac> is it a modes thing?
<coz_> ssaa, this a desktop or laptop
<macogw> User667: i doubt its a driver as we likely have different ethernet/wireless cards (i have marvell and ipw3945)
<ssaa> a laptop
<macogw> User667: possibly something broke if Upstart (the thing that makes ubuntu boot faster that if you used plain init scripts)
<macogw> was updated
<coz_> ssaa, damn i was hoping you didn't ahve the speakers pluggin right :)
<ssaa> hahahaahahahaha
<coz_> ssaa, :)
<macogw> lemme see if i can see what was in today's update
<coz_> ssaa, ok well i don't own a laptop so iw ill stop at this point, i am sure somone here may have some suggestions to solve this for you what we did was ok but apparenlty not the solution
<User667> macogw: when i boot with kernel 10
<ssaa> ok thank you very much coz_
<User667> i get no such problems
<coz_> ssaa,  sorry  but I think someone may have more infor than me about this
<ssaa> np thanks
<coz_> ssaa, howver now that we make that one change go back into alsamixer to see if there were any changes in there
<ssaa> ok
<coz_> ssaa, its doubtful but no harm in checking
<ssaa> no changes
<coz_> ok
<ssaa> :(
<macogw> User667: are you talking about a dual boot setup?
<coz_> ssaa, sorry guy however, you can go to #alsa to see if someone there can help, they surely have more info that can be helpful
<macogw> User667: i tried booting with 2.6.20-11, 2.6.20-12, and 2.6.20-13, all of which were FAST until the new update and all of which are slow now
<ssaa> oh that's great thanks coz_
<User667> damn
<coz_> Amaranth, actually that was the first time I ever suggested that with alacarte and I never do tha tmyself..have no explanation for it :)
<User667> what are they doing to our precious boot up :-(
<coz_> User667, :) five em hell :)
<coz_> give them hell I meant
<justin__> anyone in? when my wifi connects(using ndiswrapper) nnm-applet wants me to entry a default key ring password and my root password does not work
<macogw> User667: hang on i'm gonna mess with things and see if i can find what did it
<ssaa> coz_: SOLVED MAN!!!
<ssaa> great!
<coz_> ssaa, `cool what was the solution ?
<ssaa> i start to mute random things in the alsamixer
<ssaa> i unmutted jack something
<ssaa> line jack
<coz_> ssaa, oh cool
<ssaa> my mistake
<ssaa> i should have donde that before
<ssaa> thank you man
<coz_> ssaa, ok cool  Iknew that :)
<ssaa> :)
<ssaa> coz may i ask you something else
<coz_> ssaa, sure if I can help i will
<ssaa> do u have any experience with beryl?
<coz_> ssaa, yes......
<ssaa> i tried to install it yesterday
<coz_> ssaa, ok tell you what the best place to go for this is the #beryl channel i will meet you there :)
<ssaa> i followed some steps that i found online to install it on an ati card
<ssaa> ok thanks
<User667> macogw: what have you found...?
<User667> macogw: i am pretty certain that its the wifi card that is slowing the network devices connection setup
<User667> mine is the madwifi
<User667> excuse me, atheros
<macogw> User667: module-init-tools was upgraded today
<macogw> User205: mine is intel ipw3945
<macogw> i think it's init that's the problem
<macogw> init controls startup
<macogw> it INITializes everything :p
<User205> macogw:thanks
<User205> will wait to see how this unfolds
<User205> right now kernel is stuck at about 50 seconds on Network Devices setup
<macogw> and just for the sake of being thorough, ipw doesnt show at all on searching the new stuff
<macogw> i should make note of what config file this is...
<macogw> /var/log/dpkg.log
<User205> cheers
<User205> thanks
<User205> macogw: thanks....its way past bed time for me. I tell myself that i will wake up tomorrow and before its worktime a new upgrade will fix the slowness
<User205> sometimes yes sometimes no
<macogw> ok well i'll file a bug if its not there, so check launchpad.net tomorrow and confirm it, okay?
<os2mac> OK this is kicking my A$$
<os2mac> it's a resolutio problem with the login screen.
<User205> cheers
<os2mac> BTW this is under Kubuntu-Fiesty
<os2mac> the desktop is correct (virtual resolution) but the login screen is incorrect.
<mon^rch> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but ping tonyyarusso to inquire about packages.  See also !html.
<mon^rch> a full rewrite, eh? :)
<RAOF> Apparently they've never heard of Joel on Software :P
<dougb> does anyone know if the DVD playback support has been improved in feisty?
<RAOF> In what way "improved"?
<RAOF> All versions of Ubuntu have actually had flawless DVD support (after a bit of configuration, sadly).
<RAOF> If you mean "Does the default Totem support DVDs properly out of the box", the answer is still no.
<macogw> because it's still not legal
<RAOF> Exactly.
<scoates> hello.
<scoates> every time I sleep or hibernate, parts of my hardware stop working on restore.
<scoates> for example, right now I have no sound because I did sleep/wakeup. Is there a way to troubleshoot this?
<macogw> scoates: that would a problem with the drivers
<poningru> hmm a friend of mine has the same troubles
<macogw> you need to set them to unload on susped/hibernate and reload on restore
<fignew> scoates: it's a laptop, right?
<scoates> yes, a laptop
<poningru> fignew: it is
<RAOF> scoates: wiki.ubuntu.com has a bunch of help.  Let me dig some up.
<scoates> hmm.. I looked around launchpad.
<macogw> windows has the same problem when the drivers are bad like that :p
<scoates> any help is appreciated.
<poningru> hehe
<scoates> If I hibernate, on restore, my battery indicator doesn't work (nor do my brightness adjustment keys)
<RAOF> scoates: All of these problems should end up on launchpad as bugs, incidentally. Sound: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<scoates> I figure they're related.
<scoates> thank you.
<macogw> put the modules of the drivers that control those parts into /etc/acpi/suspend.d/65-services-stop.sh
<macogw> put them in /etc/acpi/resume.d/35-modules-load.sh as well to make it reload them on resume
<macogw> scoates, RAOF, poningru, fignew ^^^^^
<macogw> oh sorry i meant /etc/acpi/suspend.d/70-modules-unload.sh
<scoates> I thought about that. The problem is tracking down the right modules.
<macogw> but anyway, that's how you get around the stupid drivers that go splat on suspend/resume
<macogw> do an lsmod and put it in the pastebin
<scoates> for example, I can't rmmod snd because snd_hda_intel depends on it. and snd_hda_intel "is in use" (on rmmod)
<macogw> i think you'll have to do the whole tree
<scoates> http://pastebin.ca/425018
<macogw> scoates: and which things dont work when you resume?  sound and what else?
<RAOF> macogw: Cool, didn't know that.  Still those problems should be filed as bugs anyway :)
<scoates> so far, I've found: sound, acpi hotkeys (brightness adjust, for example) and battery indicator
<scoates> also, resuming from sleep takes a LONG time, sometimes
<Jordan_U> Does the Migration assistant migrate AIM contacts?
<scoates> (like 10 mins)
<macogw> scoates: battery is part of acpi
<scoates> ok
<macogw> scoates has it taken a long time always or just as of today?
<macogw> i just put in a bug because today's updates turned my 22 second boot time into a minute and a half
<scoates> macogw: it's quick on Windows (-:   It's not today. It happened on Edgy, too.
<scoates> and if I suspend and resume within a few mins, it's quick
<scoates> if I leave it overnight, it takes minutes
<macogw> hmm ok...
<macogw> idk what to say about that (i never suspend just cuz i dont really have a reason to do so)
<scoates> I can live with hibernate if I can figure out which modules to blacklist
<macogw> can you do snd* ?
<dougb> RAOF, macogw: when I was talking about DVD support, I mean that when I previously tried to play DVD's on feisty, it would only play it when the DVD was first inserted, and even then there was no chapter skipping features or other menu features.  Then if I was to exit the software and try to play the DVD again, it wouldn't work
<foxiness> hi, is there a diff butween dist-upgrade and update-manager "like partial" ?
<scoates> macogw:  http://pastebin.ca/425022
<RAOF> dougb: Installing totem-xine will fix that.  GStreamer *still* hasn't got their DVDnav plugin working properly.
<dougb> ok thanks
<macogw> dougb: oh i never had that issue...though it would sometimes die halfway through and id have to take the cd out and put it back in and that was WITH xine backend
<macogw> scoates: i'm looking
<dougb> hmm, well I'm about to install feisty again and keep it for the long run, so I'll see if it has improved under my circumastances
<dougb> if it hasn't, I'll file a bug report
<dougb> well i'm off to the wonderful world of linux again
<dougb> be back soon
<scoates> I can't even rmmod -f snd_hda_intel
<scoates> ERROR: Removing 'snd_hda_intel': Resource temporarily unavailable
<Jordan_U> foxiness: Yes, update-manager works, dist-upgrade leaves your system hosed ( at least Dapper to Edgy )
<macogw> scoates:  can you rmmod snd* ?
<scoates> ERROR: Module snd* does not exist in /proc/modules
<scoates> you mean list each?
<guesserit> hey guys how do you make the desktop on a cube appear on the screen in feisty?
<macogw> foxiness: listen to Jordan_U on that one...12 hours it took me to go dapper > edgy!
<macogw> guesserit: use beryl...
<scoates> (that's what the lsmod | grep | awk  I pasted does.)
<macogw> and ctrl alt click and drag
<RAOF> guesserit: Or, if you want a *helpful* answer... :)
<Jordan_U> guesserit: System -> preferences -> Desktop Effects
<guesserit> i enabled the cube but i don t know how to use it
<macogw> ok it doesnt like the wildcards...
<macogw> guesserit: ctrl alt click & drap
<RAOF> guesserit: You can either wait for your desktop-effects package to get updated. (The patch to fix the "enable cube" button was recently accepted)
<macogw> s/drap/drag
<macogw> or use beryl
<Jordan_U> guesserit: ctrl + alt + arrow keys to switch workspaces, drag the mouse to have fun :)
<RAOF> Or Ctrl+Alt+Left/Right/Up
<macogw> because compiz is still busted on feisty
<RAOF> macogw: That's news to me.  In what way busted?
<macogw> in that clicking the "cube" checkmark doesnt actually do anything
<guesserit> switch workpace works but i see no cube
<RAOF> guesserit: Or, if you don't want to wait for the new desktop-effects package to reach your repository, you can do the config manually
<macogw> well it could be that my gconf is still misbehaving
<RAOF> You want to change some settings in gconf-editor, specifically /apps/compiz/general/screen0/hsize (to 4) and number_of_desktops (to 1)
<macogw> scoates: ok snd_hda_intel is the top of the "tree" so killing that should kill the rest, i would think
<macogw> scoates: though ACTUALLY, what exactly is your sound problem
<scoates> macogw: I'd love to, but rmmod thinks it's in use
<scoates> no audio output
<scoates> mixer still works
<macogw> because i have snd_hda_intel and on random boots it doesnt work
<scoates> (theoretically)
<macogw> sometimes i'll boot with sound and sometimes without
<macogw> though i know what fixes it
<scoates> yeah.. that might happen too. I haven't noticed as much as on resume.
<scoates> (this worked on Edgy)
<macogw> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<scoates> ... and I noticed that my soundcard is exremely noisy, now.. wasn't like this on edgy.
<macogw> that's the one i have...it would sometimes work sometimes not on dapper, edgy, and feisty...
<RAOF> guesserit: Is that help enough?  Have you got cube?
<guesserit> i dual boot xp and feisty, i want to replicate firefox (addons,bookmarks) in feisty, but how?
<scoates> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<Jordan_U> http://trogdoor.googlepages.com/Screenshot-Install.png <--- Does this mean it won't sync the AIM contacts?
<scoates> guesserit: you can copy your ff profile over
<guesserit> ok, how?
<scoates> find it, and just copy the whole directory
<scoates> I don't remember where, but you can probably poke around in Application Data and ~/.mozilla or ~/.firefox (whatever it is now)
<macogw> scoates: you can try putting options snd-hda-intel model=m2-2
<macogw>  in /etc/modules
<scoates> ok
<scoates> what's m2-2 ?
<Jordan_U> Because AIM is instaled on that user and according to http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta the contacts should be transferred.
<guesserit> (no cube)
<guesserit> how is the profile called?
<guesserit> would it be in the program files/firefox?
<scoates> guesserit:  it's be something weird like jk34crwh.default
<scoates> no, it would be in C:\Documents and Settings\<your username>\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox (or something close to that)
<scoates> http://www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/profile
<guesserit> ok i just copied the whole file, where do i paste it in feisty?
<scoates> macogw: thanks for your help. I'm going to reboot now and then probably go to sleep.
<Jordan_U> http://trogdoor.googlepages.com/Screenshot-Install.png <--- Does this mean that Ubiquity won't sync the AIM contacts?
<scoates> guesserit: that page shows where, too
<guesserit> thanks
<torpedo|dog> Is there any way to get effects working on an ATI Mobility Radeon X1600? If I turn Option Composite on, I get sent back to VESA-land.
<guesserit> i can t find where to paste the profile file in feisty
<RAOF> torpedo|dog: Welcome to the joy of the fglrx drivers.
<alka_trasg> I wonder if Dell will pre-install ubuntu.
<RAOF> torpedo|dog: You need to use XGL: wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager/Xgl
<torpedo|dog> RAOF: yeah, I love my Thinkpad 'xcept for that.
* torpedo|dog really loves his Thinkpad
<torpedo|dog> ta for the help
<guesserit> know anything about drivers for alps touchpads?
<unikuser> after updating  my ubuntu to feisty beta, my opera is dumping core. anyone else having same problem?
<DanaG> New version of QT?
<guesserit> know how to launch the immigration manager from feisty desktop????
<unikuser> may be i'm trying to downgrade qt
<guesserit> migration manager that is
<unikuser> but, all other qt,kde application are working good.
<RAOF> guesserit: You can't.  Migration-assistant is only on install, for the moment.
<guesserit> damn! so how can i share my settings (addons,bookmarks) with feisty from my dual boot xp?
<guesserit> the migration manager never showed up when i updated from edgy
<macogw> guesserit: its only if you fresh install
<guesserit> so there are no way to do it...
<dougb> i see they have sped up the servers that feisty repo's are on
<guesserit> anyway to make the general fonts look like the windows ones?
<Quinn_Storm> anyone seen any bugs with networking lately?  specifically after the latest round of updates, I can't get wireless up under any kernel (with the same exact drivers I was using flawlessly before), running ifconfig eth1 up hangs for ~30 seconds then fails with a firmware load error
<Admiral_Chicago> Quinn_Storm: anything blacklisted in modprobe?
<Admiral_Chicago> what card are you using?
<Quinn_Storm> its not the driver (same driver is loading, bcm43xx), nothing about the kernel has changed, its still my custom(vanilla) 2.6.21-rc5-git10
<Sebastian> I have the problem that my wireless connection is not automatically established (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/96861). But it works manually (iwconfig/ifconfig).
<ubotu> Malone bug 96861 in network-manager "Wireless connection not activated after boot/login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Admiral_Chicago> ah, running okay. hmm, maybe an issue of regression. can't be sure...is everything listed in /etc/interfaces
<Admiral_Chicago> blah, can't think straight. going to bed. sorry I can't be more helpful
<dougb> there is no sound in feisty
<DanaG> One funny thing about fonts:
<dougb> last week, i had feisty installed through updates and the sound was fine, now there is no sound what so ever
<DanaG> I love the Xorg subpixel hinting; I can't stand Cleartype once I've gotten used to Freetype.
<RAOF> !bug | dougb
<ubotu> dougb: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<RAOF> Everybody loves regressions!
* Quinn_Storm is having lots -.-, trying to track down what pkg now
<dougb> serious, this is too bad
<RAOF> dougb: Then let the devs know.  They'll *want* to know about regressions (it worked before, doesn't now).
<RAOF> That means you need to file a bug.
<dougb> yeah i will
* RAOF wonders what's so good in the 2.6.21 kernel that makes Quinn_Storm run it?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and My issue: http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=4579
<DanaG> I like 2.6.21 -- I can turn my backlight entirely OFF, just for the helluvit.
<Quinn_Storm> 2.6.21-rc5-git10 does two things for me
<Quinn_Storm> #1 - the bcm43xx driver WORKS on my 4311, and also #2 - it actually suspends/resumes!
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I just remembered:
<RAOF> Quinn_Storm: Good, important reasons :)
<DanaG> I found a script that kills and restarts Beryl on suspend and resume.
<dougb> Quinn_Storm: are you using it with ubuntu feisty? or another distro?
<DanaG> Now my suspend is MORE reliable than XP!
<DanaG> If I put XP in sleep, it'll randomly wake up and freeze some time later, for no apparent reason.
<Quinn_Storm> yeah I don't need that myself
<RAOF> DanaG: That's because it's trying to go to hibernate.
<RAOF> You're probably not using nvidia drivers, then.
<dougb> if i recall the only distro i see using 2.6.21 is opensuse 10.3
* RAOF curses the stupid nvidia drivers.
<DanaG> I AM using NVIDIA, though.
<DanaG> Now if only I could get back transparent cube....
<RAOF> Oh, that was to Quinn_Storm.  I kinda gathered the you used nvidia DanaG, 'cause you have to kill Beryl on suspend :)
<dougb> DanaG: you get the hibernate/suspend troubles because you have software using OpenGL open when you try to hibernate
<DanaG> and get Magic Lamp 3 on min/max.
<dougb> that is why you have to kill beryl, which you don't necissarily have to kill it, just have it switch to metacity
<RAOF> dougb: For the record, switching to metacity will kill beryl.
<dougb> i know lol
<chable> Festy crashes if JMicron is present
<dougb> DanaG: what distro are you using?
<chable> Feisty* even
<DanaG> Feisty.
<dougb> you compiled the kernel from source?
<DanaG> What's odd is that the script doesn't actually kill beryl until AFTER I resume, yet it still somehow works.
<bullgard4> !Ekiga | bullgard4
<DanaG> Oh, another thing 2.6.21 gives me (but now it's been fixed):
<DanaG> Kernel panic on magic-sysrq-K
<DanaG> Lovely.
<RAOF> DanaG: I'm not sure that that's *totally* weird.  Its just that nvidia doesn't properly restore the textures on resume, isn't it?
<DanaG> I went back to the packaged kernel for that reason.
<bullgard4> Can you advise me a tutorial on Ekiga, hopefully a long one.
<DanaG> Time for me to go to bed.
<DanaG> http://www.ookla.com/speedtest/index.php
<stone123> !info opera feisty
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in feisty
<nobodyLV> problem: I have HDD with 2 partitions. Both ext3. First I can mount, second can not! Error:
<nobodyLV> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb2, missing codepage or other error
<nobodyLV> have any advice?
<Amaranth> check dmesg
<nobodyLV> [ 3845.772237]  Buffer I/O error on device sdb2, logical block 12435
<nobodyLV> [ 3845.772245]  Buffer I/O error on device sdb2, logical block 12436
<nobodyLV> [ 3845.772250]  Buffer I/O error on device sdb2, logical block 12437
<nobodyLV> [ 3845.772256]  Buffer I/O error on device sdb2, logical block 12438
<nobodyLV> [ 3845.772261]  Buffer I/O error on device sdb2, logical block 12439
<Amaranth> hmm
<Amaranth> HD dying?
<nobodyLV> no way ;)
<zdzichuBG> look so
<zdzichuBG> check cables
<zdzichuBG> smartctl -d ata -a /dev/sdb
<nobodyLV> only I use it to connect to windows with windows ext2fs driver
<stone123> game over man , game over
<nobodyLV> !info smartctl feisty
<ubotu> Package smartctl does not exist in feisty
<stone123> its in some sys-tools
<nobodyLV> found :)
<nobodyLV> smartmontools
<stone123> @pony nobodyLV
<Amaranth> "Device does not support SMART"
<Amaranth> eep
<Amaranth> what does SATA use?
<zdzichuBG> Amaranth: "-d ata"
<Amaranth> oops :P
<nobodyLV> can anybody look at smartctl report? http://work.nobody.lv/hdd
<Sebastian> It's dead, Jim.
<nobodyLV> Whos Jim?
<zdzichuBG> yup, serious errors in log
<nobodyLV> fuck
<nobodyLV> are there any testing tools?
<nobodyLV> for hdd
<Amaranth> that was a testing tool
<Amaranth> it tells you your HD is dead
<Amaranth> backup what you can
<nobodyLV> but why only one partition?
<Amaranth> the other one will probably go soon
<Amaranth> you just happened to get corruption of a superblock on partition 2
<nobodyLV> I need backup data :(
<Nrrd> am I on the right track here?  I have a via epia ex board and I'm having problems with the framebuffer at boot, I've compiled the via framebuffer driver and addeed that to /etc/modules but it still doesnt work on boot but does work when I shut down.  do I need to create a custome initrd file with this module in it to get framebuffer working at boot?
<elmargol> Hi I have Bug #103210 can someone help me?
<ubotu> Malone bug 103210 in linux-source-2.6.20 "ipw3945 Wifi connection is verry slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103210
<Nrrd> or should I be using video=whatever in the grub menu.1st?
<CarinArr> question for you... i have a badly broken package.. dpkg -P package says i need to reinstall it first
<CarinArr> but trying to reinstall it crashes as well
<jshadias> i have rhythmbox and banshee crashing or in banshee's case randomly skipping over songs and in rhythmbox's case heavy stuttering whenever i maximize windows
<jshadias> *not maximize, but un-minimize
<acuster> is there a page somewhere describing the change from /dev/hd* to /dev/sd* ?
<stone123> udev
<stone123> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<acuster> thanks
<stone123> np , i still did get alot info from that page
<acuster> do you know if /dev/sd* will remain canonical for a while?
<acuster> it's a lot easier for scripts
<stone123> offcourse uuid are just link
<stone123> s
<saispo> hi
<LGKeiz> O_o;
<acuster> ah, thanks
<Mena> Hey
<Mena> By accident The upgrader tool closed
<Mena> is there any wrong if i made an update then an upgrade with terminal
<Mena> !?
<MarkFeathers> What is a good replacement for vnc (I keep hearing about vnc4server breakage)
<Mena> By accident The upgrader tool closed
<Mena> is there any wrong if i made an update then an upgrade with terminal ?
<Mena> Lets try again
<Mena> By accident The upgrader tool closed
<Mena> is there any wrong if i made an update then an upgrade with terminal ?
<decaf> hi, on feisty, when I enable desktop effects, window decorations dissappear. do I have to install something like emerald for compiz?
<MarkFeathers> decaf: in your xorg make sure that in screen there is "defaultdepth = 24"
<decaf> thanks, I'll try
<MarkFeathers> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Mena>  !FreeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Mena> !Hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> !Hello !
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello ! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Mena> !ping
<Mena> !ping
<Mena> !pong
<ubotu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<Mena> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Mena> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<poningru> ...
<mosi|work> anyone having problems connecting to vnc servers in gnome-rdp?
<mosi|work> connecting using gnome-rdp i get the tightvnc parameteres dialog up :/
<mosi|work> but running vncviewer x.x.x.x or /usr/bin/xtightviewer x.x.x.x both work and connect :/
<mosi|work> anyone else had a problem like this?
<Linoleum> hi
<Linoleum> I try to boot with my dmraid but it stops ... then I wait 5 minutes, and I am in busybox. I do dmraid -ay, them my raid is being seen... but what shoud I do to restart the boot sequence then ?
<g1_> hello, gentlemen. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14015/ is there some way to make opera work again?
<Suurorca> hmmh, interesting bootup =p
<Suurorca> started splash and then fell back to regular console input
<Suurorca> though it worked allright =)
<iarwain> hi guys, anyone know why i get an 'failed to open control connection to wpa_supplicant' when using wpa_gui using Feisty?
<iarwain> anyone here? =)
<poningru> iarwain: hmm?
<iarwain> poningru: rofl xD
<iarwain> poningru: you know why i get that error? or how to solve it?
<poningru> we can try to figure it out...
<poningru> but why the rofl?
<iarwain> poningru: i thought you answered on the 'anyone here' question =)
<poningru> oh hehe
<poningru> ok so this happens everytime?
<poningru> does dmesg show any errors?
<iarwain> poningru: i never had wireless on that machine before (i'm sitting right next to it)
<iarwain> poningru: gonna see
<poningru> ah hmm
<poningru> iarwain: oh crap
<poningru> iarwain: are you sure your card can do wpa?
<iarwain> poningru: i am sure (had it before, it's a ipw3945, the same one i am using on the other laptop)
<iarwain> poningru: dmesg shows no errors at all
<poningru> oh hmm
<poningru> go into terminal and reinstall wpa_supplicant
<poningru> or not
<poningru> go into terminal and reinstall wpa_supplicant
<iarwain> sorry, internet falls away most of the time ^o)
<iarwain> okay
<iarwain> done
<iarwain> stil the error
<poningru> when do you get this error?
<iarwain> when i start wpa_gui
<poningru> waah?
<poningru> wpa_gui?
<iarwain> yes
<poningru> why arent you using network manager?
<iarwain> does that work? last time i tried i couldn't get the thing working..
<poningru> ... are you using feisty?
<iarwain> i am
<poningru> then it should have been working out of the box
<poningru> on the top right hand corner
<poningru> click on it
<iarwain> it didn't work with edgy, so i tried Feisty
<poningru> and click on your signal
<iarwain> i'm using KDE ;)
<iarwain> just gonna install it
<poningru> oh
<poningru> ...
<iarwain> brb
<poningru> waah?
<poningru> knetwork manager should be there
<iarwain> i removed when trying 'connection manager' on Dapper
<poningru> ah
<iarwain> *hugs poningru*
<iarwain> it works now
<iarwain> thanks! =)
<poningru> cool
<poningru> yep
<iarwain> now.. problem 2 xD
<iarwain> i don't have any keyboard layouts anymore.. (quite annoying)
<poningru> ?
<poningru> system->pref->keyboard
<iarwain> nothing :s
<poningru> what does it say?
<poningru> under layouts
<iarwain> i'm using a non-english version.. but it doesn't show me any options to choose from..
<poningru> iarwain: click on add
<poningru> pwnt
<iarwain> i'm using a non-english version.. but it doesn't show me any options to choose from..
<iarwain> stupid dc's :s
<iarwain> back again..
<iarwain> so,
<iarwain> i get no layouts to choose from..
<poningru> just click on add dude
<iarwain> ;o
<poningru> there is an add button right there
<poningru> buh?
<iarwain> but i don't have any available
<iarwain> none to choose from -_-'
<iarwain> i can't even choose a keyboardmodel
<acuster> hey all, when I open a .text file I get an error dialog. Is there a way to make that extension acceptable to ubuntu?
<poningru> iarwain: hmm that is weird
<phaidros> .
<agresor> cedega shows me this err msg : FTL:   Cannot load GPU programs. (Error reading from file.)ERR:
<mat__> hi there
<agresor> how to fix this please
<agresor> ?
<mat__> anyone runs opera?
<phaidros> agresor: sry, never seenthis before
<mat__> no opera in feisty ?
<phaidros> mat__ I run opera :)
<phaidros> runs fine
<mat__> oh?
<agresor> phaidros,  i want to start SeriuSam2 with cedega
<agresor> and i cant  :(
<agresor> i got that err msg: (
<mat__> mine disapears when upgrade
<phaidros> agresor: try #cedega or #wine
<oooops> if anyone use opera here ????????????
<mat__> did u upgrade to feisty ?
<DarkMageZ> agresor, please ask the cedega people for help with cedega.
<phaidros> mat__: yes
<phaidros> mat__: do you have the commercial repo from canonical?
<oooops> none use opera???
<mat__> <phaidros> i don't know
<DarkMageZ> oooops, i can install it, why?
<oooops> DarkMageZ: you can ?
<mat__> i check sources.list
<mosi|work> oooops,  i do
<oooops> download from opera.com?
<phaidros> ah since last update I get segfault on opara also
<mosi|work> i got mine from opera.com yea
<oooops> but only edgy version here . mosi|work
<phaidros> libjvm.so & libawt.so missing for opera
<mosi|work> just got the ubuntu 6.10 edgy eft version
<mosi|work> works fine for me, no problems at all
<oooops> just need those two so. phaidros
<oooops> oooo. isee
<mosi|work> i guess they'll release a feisty version when its released as stable
<phaidros> oooops: yeah, but that should'nt break if everything is from feisty repos :)
<phaidros> should then be a depency, and worked before .. just the last upgrade broke it
<oooops> mosi|work: if you use 9.20 version?
<phaidros> mat__: start opera from terminal and see if its the same problem
<mosi|work> Version
<mosi|work> 9.10
<mosi|work> Build
<mosi|work> 521
<oooops> ok, thanks
<mosi|work> been using this one since fesity beta was first released
<mat__> <phaidros> the same as oooops "seg fault"
<oooops> my 9.20b always segamenter error. haha .
<oooops> now i return to 9.10. thanks all.
<phaidros> oooops: I dunno which packages the libs are in.
<mosi|work> where is the opera changelog?
<phaidros> Opera 9.10 . Build 521 for Linux. gets segfault here
<oooops> ?
<oooops> opera-static??
* Arko is back
<mosi|work> oooops, http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=183923
<mosi|work> have a look at that
<oooops> mosi|work: if you got a opera-static.....ok
<phaidros> oooops: not the static, the other on :)
<oooops> no opera. now irssi is so hard... haha
<phaidros> irssi is not hard :)
<phaidros> oh, I removed opera and now can't reinstall it from repos, package not found //
<phaidros> ??
<phaidros> there is just the virtual opera package in the repos.
<phaidros> and no real install package ..
<phaidros> maybe comes in the next hours
<shirish> guys anbody remember a command which lists where the contents of a package are installed?
<phaidros> apt-file ?
<LjL> shirish: dpkg -L package
<phaidros> ah
<LjL> yeah, if you don't have the package installed, then use apt-file
<phaidros> ok
<shirish> thnx LjL :)
<oooops> mosi|work: you downgrade to libx11-6_2%3a1.0.3-6_i386.deb?
<mosi|work> i didnt need to no
<oooops> oo
<mosi|work> but ive only used opera 9.10
<oooops> i see. thanks
<mosi|work> i think its when you upgrade to 9.20 then it messes up
<mosi|work> and also when you go back from 9.20 to 9.10
<mosi|work> but if you stay at 9.10 its fine
<oooops> now i download 9.10.
<oooops> opera-9.10-20061214.6-shared-qt.i386-en-521$  ./opera
<oooops> Segmentation fault
<oooops> sad
<oooops> Segmentation fault
<oooops> opera-9.20-20070323.1-static-qt.i386-en-617$  ./opera
<oooops> 2 all fail
<phaidros> is there some missing libs or so? (if you start it in the terminal you should see)
<oooops> libx11-6 how to downgrade?
<oooops> i got a libx11-6_1.0.3-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<oooops> 2:1.1.1-1ubuntu3 is installed. want down to 1.0.3
<leagris> helo
<leagris> I have a bootchart showing syslogd taking 20s idle. I'd like to know how to improove this or if I should provide that info somewhere ?
<leagris> Here is my bootchart http://www.noiraude.net/img/feisty-20070404-3.png
<Arko> how can I generate a bootchart like that
<Arko> ?
<oooops> mosi|work: i downgrade to 1.0.3 libx11. now seems ok.
<oooops> all version of opera is ok. hehe .
<leagris> Arko, just install the bootchart package and it wil be there at next boot
<Arko> leagris: thanks
<leagris> png charts are stored in /var/log/bootchart/
<Arko> okay
<Infecto> hello
<Infecto> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14021/
<Infecto> pls tell me should i report this as bug ? or thats the problem of my settings ?
<Infecto> i`v got 5 sucha events from 49 min
<finalbeta> Infecto: i've seen simular reports, my Laptop takes 10 minutes to boot due to those kind of errors
<finalbeta> just search launchpad,
<finalbeta> the disk probably supports something better then UDMA/33 2
<Infecto> yes
<Infecto> but is there a vaxine for this ?
<finalbeta> Search launchpad, there was no fix for me, Ubuntu simply doesn't work anymore on my laptop. It's reported...
<finalbeta> But there are others with similar issues, perhaps there are fixes.
<gnomefreak> anyone seen the nvidia geforce card + upgrade issue in the last week or so
<gnomefreak> geforce4 card sorry
<mattik> Is grub yet unstable? My booting is halted some times with sata-drive.
<sonoftheclayr> is it normal for my sound to be spontaneous and stop working?
<VirhYl3> Hi, anyone wanna help me make a launcher for a game that runs in wine?
<pschulz01> greetings
<VirhYl3> I'm getting the error: Can't open default.cfg
<VirhYl3> for Urban Terror, stand alone.
<VirhYl3> Greetings.
<pschulz01> Anyone else having problems with installing openssh-server.. not the most resent.. 1:4.3p2-5ubuntu1 instead of 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1
<pschulz01> Can someone do an 'apt-cache show openssh-server | grep Version' in feisty
<mosi|work> Version: 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1
<pschulz01> Ok, maybe my sources are still updating.
<pschulz01> mosi|work: That what the website was saying as well..
<[doctor] > hi... can anybody say about last kernel in 7.04.... 2.6.20-14 released?
<[doctor] > thanks... very friendly ubunru.... /me returns to archlinux
<gerv> Installing the Feisty beta has bricked my IBM X40 laptop :-(
<gerv> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/102148
<ubotu> Malone bug 102148 in mdadm "Machine won't boot; mdadm says "no device listed..."" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<gerv> SJR said to upgrade to the latest versions of certain packages.
<gerv> How do I do that when I'm booted using a LiveCD?
<elmargol> gerv: mount the device, chroot, and apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<zerogrounding> this is about feisty??
<elmargol> yes
<zerogrounding> oh,, sounds good
<gerv> How do I chroot? Man chroot?
<zerogrounding> anybody knows some special about feisty compared with edgy
<elmargol> chroot /mnt/fooo/bar
<gerv> Cool.
* gerv is apt-get updating.
<gerv> Ah. Only 135 packages...
* gerv sits down to wait
<gerv> Thanks, chaps.
<pschulz01> mosi|work: I think I have found my problem!
* pschulz01 runs away to hide
<Pici> zerogrounding: Special?
<zerogrounding> Picii : yes
<zerogrounding> now i use edgy
<zerogrounding> and i have plant to migrate to feisty
<coz_> well the last updates to feisty included a gtk2 engine which , of course, is attached to ubuntu-desktop, and which of course has messed up my entire visual look and the theme I use. so if youguys insist on attaching things to ubuntu-desktop please give a work around to be able to remove it with the removal of ubuntu-dektop
<coz_> without the removal of ubuntu-desktop I meant
<JuJuBee> Can anybody help me with syntax for mounting remote home dir using uid different than the one on my computer?
<JuJuBee> I know I need the -U option, but everything I enter tells me no such partition.
<jin> hi
<jin> please fix the wireless module problem for the chipset rt2500 before you guys release Feisty.
<SlimeyPete> jin: have you filed a bug? This is mostly a support/discussion channel - there isn't much development talk here
<bdgraue> i try to mount an external hdd with ntfs-partition; i have following error:  hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<jin> SlimeyPete, they already have fired this bug long ago
<zerogrounding> jin : i have same experience with you
<jin> I'm doing a workaround to get online :(
<jin> it was working perfect on dapper
<zerogrounding> maybe you can try to ubuntuforum
<zerogrounding> i ever shown that tutorial
<jin> zerogrounding, I have , all of them are using the workaround right now :)
<nomasteryoda> bdgraue, sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /media/ntfs -t ntfs
<nomasteryoda> ?
<zerogrounding> somebody know how to search samba server and access them on my ubuntu
<bdgraue> nomasteryoda: the external hdd is shown in filemanager and i try to mount it from there
<gerv> I've been told to "set the bug back to Confirmed". Does a standard launchpad account have that ability? Which knob do I twiddle?
<gerv> Never mind - found it.
<gerv> Thanks, everyone.
<boojit> hi: quick question about dmesg output since its output differs from the linux distro that I'm used to. The timestamp (first field) is then number of wallclock seconds since bootstrap, correct?
<boojit> that's what it appears to be from the look of it, just wanted to confirm
<boojit> if anyone is around -- i'm trying to pull information together for a bug report I want to file -- and would like to just check with someone who's knowledgeable about filing bugs to make sure I do a good job.
<cliebow>     anyone using ldap in feisty.id like to compare prems on /var/run?
<boojit> wow when did the lauchpad bugs app get all super-tiny with the fonts -- that's sort of annoying
<foxiness> anyone test intype + wine ?
<shirish> hi all
<shirish> does anybody where my firefox config file is installed?
<_4strO> shirish: ~/.mozilla/firefox/profile.defaut/
<_4strO> it's a hidden file i think
<Flosoft> hey
<_4strO> yo
<Pici> Mines <randomstring>.default
<Flosoft> I have got a problem with some packages in feisty
<mosi|work> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Flosoft> http://pastebin.ca/425391
<Flosoft> these packages constantly fail
<shirish> guys if I want to re-install FF what would the command be. I wanna repair my FF
<CarinArr> Flosoft: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpid/+bug/63450 ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 63450 in acpid "acpid install fails, upgrading from dapper to edgy beta." [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<shirish> would it be sudo apt-get/aptitude re-install firefox
<CarinArr> hmm dapper to edgy?
* CarinArr looks again
<_4strO> shirish: sudo apt-get remove firefox && rm -R ~/.mozilla/
<Flosoft> well .. it is edgy > feisty
<CarinArr> Flosoft: does the proposed fix there work for you though?
<Flosoft> not dapper to edgy
<Flosoft> checking ...
<CarinArr> Flosoft: i gathered.. i didn't notice it saying dapper to edgy until i'd already pasted you it;)
<shirish> _4strO: doing that also gets rid of ubuntu-desktop, I do not want that
<Flosoft> worked :D
<CarinArr> cool
<CarinArr> \o/
<CarinArr> heh
<Flosoft> ok ... now I still have: http://pastebin.ca/425402
<Flosoft> the other bug should be fixed for feisty
<Flosoft> !console-setup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about console-setup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flosoft> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/102972
<ubotu> Malone bug 102972 in console-setup "console-setup does not upgrade from edgy to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<assasukasse> i have problems connectiong to vnc tru ssh, i load vnc as a xorg module, i used the "localhost" option to accept only local connections, then i ssh -L 5901:target:5900 user@target and try to connect tru xvncviewer but i only see a windows with 3 boxes, options about the clipboard
<assasukasse> what can i do
<Flosoft> or any idea what is wrong with this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/102316
<ubotu> Malone bug 102316 in k3b "K3B disables DMA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Nookie^> hi! trying to install feisty but cant load X i mean i can but it takes 2 hours before even seeing cursor... is there any way to install feisty with old fashion way like 5.04?
<shirish> !info console-setup
<ubotu> console-setup: Setup the font and the keyboard on the console. In component main, is important. Version 1.13ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 429 kB, installed size 1148 kB
<shirish> Flosoft: just for u
<valehru> Hi there guys, for some reason I no longer have any sound on my laptop...wtf..
<Subhuman> Nookie^, - yes- feisty has an altenative install CD just like all other releases
<valehru> what packages should be installed for sound?
<Subhuman> valehru, if you already had it - then you shouldnt need to install something.
<valehru> alsa-base is already installed....but still nothing.
<valehru> well...I had it..
<Subhuman> and your 100% sure its not muted or something stupid?
<Nookie^> Subhuman: how whats the command or what do i choose?
<Subhuman> run alsamixer and check
<Subhuman> Nookie^, - you need to get the alternative install iso.
<valehru> Subhuman, I removed alsa.....then in order to get the sound working for the headphones I had to manually re-install alsa.
<Nookie^> Subhuman: okej m8.. thanx!
<Subhuman> valehru, oh so you removed some stuff - try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<bdgraue> is there a way, that external hdd's with ntfs get handled like others (vfat or ext3)?
<valehru> Subhuman, its already installed.
<bdgraue> and is it that hard to overwrite an dvd-rw with a dvd-video and use the dvd for datafiles?
<valehru> Subhuman, nothing to upgrade.
<bdgraue> i had to force it to format the dvd new
<shirish> anybody has any idea when feisty+1 will start, any names or any idea about that?
<valehru> Im getting the error in the command line: ALSA lib confmisc.c:670:(snd_func_card_driver) cannot find card '0'
<valehru> ALSA lib conf.c:3500:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such device
<valehru> ALSA lib conf.c:3968:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such device
<Subhuman> shirish, better asking in #ubuntu-dev or #ubuntu-motu - but i believe its going to be called "greedy goose" ?
<shirish> lol: I guess you are making that up, although it would be a real cool name
<Subhuman> i have heard the name mentioned - no joke.
<Subhuman> but it wasnt some verifiable source so i cant say thats the name.,
<valehru> Subhuman, heard that too on Slashdot
<VirhYl3> Makes sense.  Sine Feisty is kicking serious Vista ass already... :D
* Hobbsee eyerolls
<Hobbsee> unless you find it announced on an official ubuntu devel mailing list, or ubuntu announce, it's not correct.
<VirhYl3> What if I go down on Mark Shuttleworth?
* Hobbsee just hopes it's an easily spellable one
<SlimeyPete> I reckon they should call it Englebert.
<valehru> perhaps VistaKiller II
<Pici> The only 'G' name thats been released is Grumpy Groundhog, but thats the 'cutting edge' non-release
<Pici> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/grumpy-groundhog
<Tomcat_> Greedy Goose is at least possible... both words are on the DevelopmentCodeNames wiki page :)
<Pici> So is Horny Human, but that doesnt mean ist going to happen
<poningru> lol
<poningru> Great Gator
<shirish> does anybody know how I can use the  Windows key so the Ubuntu Menu opens up?
<Tomcat_> Pici: I'm just saying it's more likely, because if those weren't on the list, it'd be an easy fake :)
<Tomcat_> shirish: You can.
<Tomcat_> shirish: Oh, sorry. :)
<shirish> Tomcat_: instructions, please
<aaroncampbell> I am using Samba Version: 3.0.24-2ubuntu1  and here is my smb.conf: http://paste-bin.com/11338  ...I can see the computer by browsing the campbell workgroup from a windows computer, but when I double click on it, I get "\\Aaron-linux is not accessible.  You might not have permission to use this network resource. ... The account is not authorized to log in from this station."
<aaroncampbell> However, I don't have a "hosts allow" option set at all
<aaroncampbell> What I ultimately want to do is share one directory that only I can access (either password protected, or limited to a specific list of IPs), and a directory that anyone can browse.
<aaroncampbell> Anyone know what might be wrong?
<Tomcat_> shirish: I thought it was an "if" question... I have no idea how it works.
<shirish> aaroncampbell: if u do not a get an answer try the ##samba channel, people there are also helpful
<Tomcat_> aaroncampbell: Did you set your Samba PW and enable your user for Samba?
<shirish> Tomcat_: ok cool
<Tomcat_> shirish: Have you tried searching the forums? I'm pretty sure somebody already asked this...
<aaroncampbell> shirish: it's just one #, and I've tried it for a couple days with 0 response.
<shirish> oh ok, I have seen that freenode has been changing some of the channels to ## hence figured that, sorry to know that
<aaroncampbell> Tomcat_: Yes I did, but it didn't help.  However, I really want to do this with NO username/pass required.  I have quite a few windows machines around here, with multiple users on some, and I want ANYONE to be able to get to it.
<shirish> Tomcat_: Giving using Windows key shows 9 pages but nothing relevant on them.
<Tomcat_> shirish: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/use-the-windows-key-for-the-start-menu-in-ubuntu-linux/
<shirish> Tomcat_: thnx, got it, I had the keyboard shortcuts figured out but not, which entry it would be
<Tomcat_> :-)
<teb> so I'm running kubuntu-desktop from an installed ubuntu distro, which i apt-get'd, when i run apt-get it tells me that about 419mb of packages aren't in use and are about to be removed, they're things like libqt4, kontact, kmouse, lots of kthings
<teb> (sorry aptitude) i shouldn't let it remove those, right?
<SlimeyPete> teb: right.
<teb> okay, so now what should i do?
<SlimeyPete> does Adept say the same thing?
* teb checks
<Tomcat_> teb: Do you have the kubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<Stormx2> Can I run an upgrade, yeah?
<teb> to get kubuntu-desktop i did a aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Stormx2> Edgy --> Feisty
<teb> adept says nothing about removing packages, but it comes up with errors committing changes when installing packages
<Tomcat_> Stormx2: Yes, but remember to back up your data.
<teb> is apt-get == adept?
<Tomcat_> teb: No, adept is an interface to apt-get
<Stormx2> What should I backup?
<Stormx2> My /home is on another partition
<teb> okay, adept is what i was just using, it said no changes when i hit preview changes
<Tomcat_> Stormx2: Whatever important data you have. :)
<valehru> Hey guys, is there a reason why feisty is not using alsa-driver-1.0.14rc3 by default?
<teb> good call  Tomcat_
<Stormx2> It should be safe on another partition methinks ^.^
<valehru> Seriously it needs to update its sound drivers....alsa-driver-1.0.14rc3 at least provides support for my headphones on my laptop.
<valehru> :)
<Tomcat_> Stormx2: I'm just saying to caution people... if you're sure your data is safe, proceed. :)
<Stormx2> Yeah
<Stormx2> I think it is.
<Stormx2> Hmm
<Stormx2> I'll take a couple of minutes to check.
<teb> if it's not on some removable media it's not safe
<SlimeyPete> valehru: mmm, I too have problems which might be fixed if I could install a newer version of Alsa (I cba to mess around with a source-code install)
<valehru> SlimeyPete, just install and compile alsa-driver-1.0.14rc3 from source...it sorted out all my problems
<valehru> ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc3.tar.bz2
<SlimeyPete> yeah, but I've compiled alsa before and it was OK until the package manager overwrote the changes ;)
<gils> I am having problems with very slow bootup after last big feisty upgrade  a few days ago
<Stormx2> Should I close apps while upgrading?
<valehru> gils, you are not the only one...
<SlimeyPete> I guess it's better than nothing though, might have a go at it tonight.
<SlimeyPete> gils: me too
<gils> valeheru: yes i figured so.
<valehru> SlimeyPete, yeah, the problem is that alsa is completely tied in with ubuntu-core
<teb> Stormx2: doesn't matter
<valehru> or ubuntu-minimal.....
<SlimeyPete> mine tends to hang around for a while during the "Configuring Network Interfaces" bit
<gils> yes....it seems a few people are stuck on that. That is my problem too
<boojit> yep I have that too
<SlimeyPete> in fact, if I have no physical cable connected it seems to hang indefinitely.
<gils> Configuring NICs takes well over a minute
<boojit> sticks for like 2 minutes at "configuring network"
<valehru> My network is working fine though.....plus I have to re-configure it when I get back into X.
<boojit> nothing really showing up in the logs, or ini dmesg either
<valehru> On wifi...
<boojit> Yeah my networking comes up fine when it comes up
<boojit> there's a bug report filed ... i need to add a "me too" with my output
<boojit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbase/+bug/102675
<ubotu> Malone bug 102675 in netbase "Feisty boot hangs on "Configuring network interfaces"" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<shirish> boojit: is it wi-fi or wired connection?
<gils> i have spent the whole day looking at logs, and network configs....its all fine. I cant figure out why it takes the kernel so long to load up the network config
<boojit> I'm using a wireless connection
<boojit> I also found a forum post with a possible workaround which I haven't tried -- let me find it
<valehru> Whats the difference between nsplugginwrapper and nsplugginwrapper-i386?  Why is there two of them?
<boojit> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400926
<valehru> both of them are installed....but no flash is working?  Strange because it was fine last night.
<boojit> if anybody wants to try that workaround let us know what it does -- i'm going to try later on today
<boojit> this is all I see in dmesg:
<boojit> [   22.276000]  EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal
<boojit> [   23.776000]  NET: Registered protocol family 17
<boojit> [  114.928000]  ACPI: AC Adapter [AC]  (on-line)
<boojit> so you can just see the lag there between 23. and 114. but no messages anywhere else that I can find
<valehru> hmm...Is there a reason why the loopback interface is IPV6 enabled?  I thought I blacklisted that...          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<boojit> yeah i have ipv6 blacklisted as well
<shirish> boojit: you did not see whether it is wi-fi or wired?
<boojit> shirish: not sure what you're asking me
<shirish> your network connection, is it wireless or through ethernet?
<valehru> is it eth1 or eth0 it is hanging on?
<boojit> shirish: as I said earlier, I'm using a wireless connection
<valehru> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbase/+bug/102675
<ubotu> Malone bug 102675 in netbase "Feisty boot hangs on "Configuring network interfaces"" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<shirish> boojit: ah that is why I asked, for till now things are pretty sweet
<valehru> there is the bug report
<boojit> and I've given you _all_ the information that I'm getting from my logs. It's not telling me anyting about what network interface it is
<boojit> valehru: I just mentioned that bug report 1 minute ago
<valehru> boojit, ahh...I wasnt paying attention....
<valehru> :D
<boojit> np
<shirish> boojit: from what I know, atleast on ethernet if you are connected then while setting it up, it takes the active connection as eth0
<shirish> boojit: no idea about wireless though :(
<valehru> Im just after seeing a quote on the forums about it: "BTW I consider 58 sec to be quite satisfactory, my suse install takes >2min."
<boojit> anyway if anyone tries that possible workaround let us know what you find out -- appears to work for some and not for others.
<valehru> Well....at least we aint using suse..
<valehru> Not working for me...
<valehru> My interfaces file is clean.
<Hobbsee> ah yes, that bug
* Hobbsee subscribes
<zerogrounding> halo
<Hobbsee> boojit: comment out the offending interfaces in /e/n/i - but that may play havoc with NM
<b33j0r> Hi, can anyone help me troubleshoot wireless in feisty beta?
<valehru> anyone know of a package for wine on feisty for amd64?
<limetang> What does isolinux disk error 80 mean?
<cliebow>  b33j0r prism2?
<b33j0r> what is prism2?
<valehru> prism2 is a driver for wifi n'est pas?
<valehru> from what i remember.
<b33j0r> I'm trying to use ndiswrapper right now...
<SlimeyPete> limetang: http://syslinux.zytor.com/archives/2002-August/000738.html
<b33j0r> it actually lists ap's and will even associate
<eagles0513875> now i keep getting this msg and i cant update or download any pkgs E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) how do i fix this
<SlimeyPete> eagles0513875: go into a terminal and type "sudo apt-get -f install"
<SlimeyPete> followed by your user password
<eagles0513875> even when i am trying to update pkgs
<limetang> Hmmm... ok. I suppose the machine's BIOS could be considered outdated (Award 4.51PG). :P
<SlimeyPete> (you can click "Fix Broken Packages in Synaptic too but I dunno if that works as well)
<limetang> Thank you, SlimeyPete.
<Hobbsee> boojit: found it.
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: not enough info
<eagles0513875> its working now
<eagles0513875> i did sudo apt-get -f upgrade
<b33j0r> Does anyone know what in general could cause this? I can list AP's, but they all show as 0% strength. I can associate with the one I want, but the networking icon still says no connection and internet does not work. There is no encryption or anything on the AP.
<robert_> does anybody have any experience with using ldap as an authentication service?
<gils> ok the problem with slow bootup due to network config is indeed in the interfaces file.
<gils> i have just tried the workaround at launchpad,
<valehru> ok...im getting kicked out of this coffee shop
<valehru> later days..
<gils> boots normally and no problems with network manager
<Hobbsee> valehru: ^
<Hobbsee> gils: yep.  see  /usr/share/doc/network-manager/README.Debian as to why
<gils> thanks
<gils> so basically the "interfaces" file should have nothing other than the 'lo' settings
<gils> ?
<gils> network manager does the rest
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> unless you want dhclient ot manage it, of course
<gils> yes
<gils> you see, i was afraid that if  i commented out eth0, ath0, etc....that i would have to ifconfig them manually after boot up
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> if you comment out both lines of each interface, nm will manage it
<gils> well then why was this change done to the interfaces file to begin with
<Hobbsee> ...
<Hobbsee> it *wasnt*
<gils> i dont follow?
<Hobbsee> this has always happened
<gils> oh really....
<gils> good to know
<Hobbsee> dhclient will always hang, if it cant ifup the interface, until it times out
<gils> right
<Hobbsee> and NM stops it
<gils> yes but had just happened after upgrade to cause this hang that everyone is having...?
<aaroncampbell> I'm going to be making a shared storage area for all the windows boxes on our network.  Would it be good practice to make a new user, and share their home directory with everyone?
<Hobbsee> gils: no idea why everyone's reporting it now - iv'e been getting it for ages
<Hobbsee> since edgy beta
<SlimeyPete> it only just happened, for me.
<gils> i think what happens is that in edgy after you installed NM the interfaces file had nothing but the loopback LO references
* Hobbsee has alwasy had the full network file
<gils> with our recent upgrades interfaces file was rewritten with auto config for all devices.....NM i assume gets stuck here?
<Hobbsee> but oh well
<boojit> Hobbsee: hi, found what?
<boojit> sorry I was away for a bit
<Hobbsee> boojit: the solution
<Hobbsee> see the backscroll
<boojit> oh ok, is it that "clean out the interfaces file" thingy?
<boojit> yepp checking
<Hobbsee> yeah
<gils> well anyways boys and girls. it works perfectly fine now after leaving 'lo' alone with all the rest commmented out
<boojit> ok screw it i'm going to try it now
<boojit> brb with an update
<gils> ok i have another question all together.....about desktop effects
<eagles0513875> whats 64 bit support like with feisty
<eagles0513875> j/w would there be a conflict if i install on 1 partition witha  64 bit os and another with a 32 bit os
<gils> IF i enable the effects like wobble windows....i cannot play any videos. is there a work around for that
<Hobbsee> gils: turn desktop effects off.  simple
<shirish> hi guys, anybody know of a better, sexier looking music player than Rythmbox, as Rythmbox sucks
<gils> Hobbesee: yes thanks :-) i figured that part out
<Tomcat_> gils: You can change how your video player outputs videos.
<Hobbsee> shirish: amarok
<concept10> What's the difference between a sound server (Pulse Audio) and a media streaming API like Gstreamer.  The real question is why would I want to install and configure Pulse Audio?  What would pulse audio replace on the current desktop?
<concept10> shirish, if you like GTK+, check out Exaile
<Tomcat_> gils: Usually you need to change the output to xshm or xv or x11, no idea what is the best or default. :)
<shirish> Hobbsee: does it need KDE or Gnome works?
<shirish> concept10: u remember, yup :)
<Hobbsee> shirish: it needs a whole lot of kde libs, but works on gnome
<gils> Tomcat_: hmmm interesting...could you tell me more
<eagles0513875> j/w would there be a conflict if i install on 1 partition witha  64 bit os and another with a 32 bit os
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: shouldnt be, try it
<Tomcat_> gils: That's about all there is to it.
<shirish> guys I am getting this message The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<shirish>   setserial libxcb1 wacom-tools libxcb-xlib0 are these packages safe to remove?
<eagles0513875> i am
<eagles0513875> if worse comes to worse i can put 64bit version of xp on
<gils> ok
<eagles0513875> before u ask Hobbsee only reason im putting windows on here again is so i can play world of warcraft
<Hobbsee> ahh
<eagles0513875> lol ive been told in wine hq channel that my video card is weak
<eagles0513875> due to ati's crap video drivers
<boojit> Hobbsee: yep thta seems to work
<shirish> ah ok
<boojit> s/thta/that
<eagles0513875> what does one have to do to write ones own video driver
<boojit> eagles0513875: that's a pretty broad question, don't you think?
<Hobbsee> ...a lot...
<eagles0513875> lol ya but im curious
<eagles0513875> ive never done any programming like this before
<boojit> the answer is: install vi and then start typing stuff into it
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> what kinda stuff
<boojit> you know -- video stuff
<Hobbsee> i'd suggest you ask the people who code them for a living
<eagles0513875> does anyone on here work for ati lol
<Hobbsee> uh, no
<eagles0513875> ohhh found source code
<shirish> concept10: u still here?
<shirish> anybody else has worked/played with exaile?
<shirish> !info exaile
<ubotu> exaile: flexible audio player, similar to Amarok, but written in GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+debian-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 294 kB, installed size 1408 kB
<smo> hi all
<smo> anyone know if fglrx from ati .run compile fine on 2.6.20 now on fesity?
<shirish> eagles0513875: there is already an X.org foundation which is doing lot of driver-tinkering, if u want u should read their stuff
<concept10> shirish, what about it?
* Hobbsee wonders, when people ask these kind of questions, why they dont just try it and see...
<eagles0513875> ok ty shirish
<shirish> concept10: I tried the mini-mode, CTRL+ALT+M, is it supposed to be movable, the bar or just sits in that position?
<concept10> use ALT and left mouse button
<concept10> shirish, all GTK windows should work that way
<shirish> concept10: tht works, cool :P
<Poul^Laptop> How do i give this user premission to write to /usr/share/vim/ and all sub folders?
<shirish> concept10: just had no idea
<concept10> Poul^Laptop, are you adding some VIM plugin or something?
<Poul^Laptop> yes
<shirish> concept10: bad with keyboard shortcuts :(
<Poul^Laptop> concept10, yes
<b33j0r> I've gotten my wireless to work with an alternate method, but is there a way to make the network notifcation icon synchronize? (i.e. show that there is a connection? it still says no connection)
<concept10> Poul^Laptop, just add them to your home directory.  There is a hidden folder called .vim/plugins , etc
<Poul^Laptop> no thers not
<Poul^Laptop> concept10, i tryed but the running patch thing is the one in usr/ so it dont work when i make .vim and put it there
<concept10> you should have already had the .vim folder
<Poul^Laptop> as said i dont :)
<shirish> ok do we have gmailfs in any of the repositories?
<eagles0513875> i dunno why when i do a dist upgrade from edgy to feisty i dunno y i encounted so many problems
<concept10> Poul^Laptop, anyway, if you want to do it some other way, just use sudo
<eagles0513875> do u have the edgy repositories shirish
<eagles0513875> i know its in one of those
<shirish> nope the fiesty one
<eagles0513875> that i dunno
<Poul^Laptop> concept10, you know the command fo giving right write permission to the folder?
<concept10> Poul^Laptop, chmod
<concept10> Poul^Laptop, or man chmod
<Poul^Laptop> chmod -r /usr/share/vim/ ?
<Poul^Laptop> dont give me write permission :(
<concept10> I told you to just use sudo
<Poul^Laptop> concept10, sorry but why wont you just tell me what i ask instead :(
<concept10> chmod +x
<Poul^Laptop> thx
<concept10> oops, thats execute
<Poul^Laptop> still dont have acces :P
<shirish> bbl guys :)
<concept10> I meant w
<Poul^Laptop> do i need to add -r also to get all the sub folders?
<concept10> Poul^Laptop, The reason I would not just tell you is because, there are many means to accomplish what you want.  You could have just used root permissions to do this, or install this in your home directory
<Poul^Laptop> the home folder thing did not work as i said. I just wanted to copy the files fast over by using the GUI, but ye gonna do the sudo cp now as the write premission dont work either
<Stormx2> Can I stop the upgrade process?
<concept10> Poul^Laptop, where did you install vim from?
<Poul^Laptop> package manager
<Poul^Laptop> but the chmod thing before fucked it all up now, cant see the content of the folder now. anyway to set it back?
<concept10> Use root permissions!
<Poul^Laptop> I AM
<Poul^Laptop> !!!
<SlimeyPete> as root, chmod a+rwx <folder>
<concept10> thats why you do configs and stuff like that in your home directory
<SlimeyPete> mmm... use your ~/.vimrc :)
<Poul^Laptop> or if i did the right things instead of chmod wronge things. thx SlimeyPete
<Poul^Laptop> SlimeyPete,  the .vimrc do work - but when putting things into .vim nothing of that work
<smo> can i update to feisty without any problems now??
<smo> i still not sure
<smo> or
<SlimeyPete> smo: um. Maybe. Can't guarantee anything but I've been using it for abou two weeks without any insurmountable problems.
<smo>  you know if website ati driver compile fine now with 2.6.20?
<SlimeyPete> no idea, sorry. The standard Ubuntu ATI driver package works fine for me.
<smo> version?
<SlimeyPete> Version: 7.1.0-8.34.8+2.6.20.4-13.14
<eagles0513875> what kernel version r they using with feisty
<SlimeyPete> 2.6.20 atm
<smo> 8.34
<smo> ok
<concept10> I thought vim always made a .vim/ folder
<Poul^Laptop> SlimeyPete, I got the files copyed to the folders now   <http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=195> trying to install that as eksample.  But how do i use it now, the page says "simply start up engspchk by applying the English Check map"
<Poul^Laptop> concept10, not here atleast
<concept10> Poul^Laptop, http://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotto5.png
<Poul^Laptop> i am not stupid :( the .vim folder is not there ;(
<Poul^Laptop> but it dont realy matter, it should work just fine sing the usr/share/vim/vim70
<concept10> Poul^Laptop, I didnt say you were stupid.  The install directions say "Install in .vim".  You seem bitter.  Good Luck and Good Night.
<eagles0513875> anyoone work with clusters
<Poul^Laptop> concept10, night
<nixnoob1> what time are they gonna drop herd 6?
<iarwain> hiya, back again =)
<Hobbsee> nixnoob1: it's cancelled
<iarwain> anyone know why i don't have any keyboard layouts available? (KDE)
<smo> damn 331 mo more on dist-upgrade
<nixnoob1> why? who said that why havent i heard
<Hobbsee> nixnoob1: ubuntu devel mailing list, because RC is RSN, and easter
<Hobbsee> (so people are taking time off)
<Poul^Laptop> After added a plugin to the plugin folder in vim - do i need to do anything to start it? or is it just automatic loaded next time i use vim?
<lupine_85> time off? What's that? ;)
<Hobbsee> something i dont get
<lupine_85> no, me neither
<lupine_85> but since I don't celebrate easter it's not a biggie for me
<nixnoob1> the beta 1 live cd wont even boot in my laptop i was hoping herd6 would fix it
<nixnoob1> aparently i will have to wait 2 more weeks
<ep2011> is the fiesty cd the same as edgy in the sense of installing? Like can you resize partitions, etc
<nixnoob1> yes
<cliebow> i believge so
<ep2011> Okay, thanks
<ep2011> and if my edgy installation is messed up, and im going to reinstall, should I just install fiesty beta and then upgrade when it releases?
<nixnoob1> im sad
<nixnoob1> ep2011 yes
<Pici> ep2011: Up to you, beta is beta and you may encounter bugs.
<nixnoob1> you can just keep up to date and it will BE final
<ep2011> one last question - does any use the RT61 with fiesty? supposily it would be supported with fiesty, it isnt with edgy
<Bonez56> hi, im trying to install w32codecs, but it says the package is not available, anyone able to help?
<ep2011> (wireless card)
<iarwain> anyone know why i don't have any keyboard layouts available? (KDE)
<pet2> Hi! Has anyone experience with the Feisty Beta on a T43 Thinkpad?
<SlimeyPete> Bonez56: try googling for ftp.nerim.net and add that to your apt sources
<SlimeyPete> w32codecs was available from there last time I checked
<Bonez56> SlimeyPete, ok... i didnt need to do that the other day when I installed my laptop
<eagles0513875> !aPT-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !aPTfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<SlimeyPete> oh right. Maybe w32codecs is in Restricted, then?
<SlimeyPete> try turning on the restricted repository?
<Bonez56> SlimeyPete, let me just checkl now
<finalbeta> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Bonez56> yeah I have feisty main restricted
<nixnoob1> blah blah
<nixnoob1> i r so mad
<darkphader> will running "aptitude update" followed by "aptitude dist-upgrade" bring the beta to release?
<tgelter> hey everyone - question:       I realize that linux-686-smp is obsoleted by linux-generic...     I would be fine sticking with linux-generic but when I install nvidia-glx, it switches me to a non-SMP kernel, linux-386, how can I have both nvidia-glx installed while also having dual-core support for my cpu via SMP?
<SlimeyPete> Bonez56: don't mean to patronise but you did remember to reload your package lists after adding Restricted?
<Death_Sargent> I removed something called "network something" (not verbatum quote) from my startup and now my wifi does not work
<Death_Sargent> could some one tell me what the program is so i can add it again
<teb> NetworkManager ?
<Death_Sargent> yes
<cliebow> try knetworkmanager
<Death_Sargent> i use ubuntu not kubuntu
<teb> yeah sudo NetworkManager &
<teb> or add it to your startup
<eagles0513875> i figured out why i keept getting a dpkg error
<eagles0513875> i didnt do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zdzichuBG> sudo  sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager start
<Bonez56> SlimeyPete, yeah I have done that
<Bonez56> SlimeyPete, I am able to access other restricted packages
<SlimeyPete> Bonez56: hmmm... actually yeah, I just looked and I can't see them either.
<shirish> ok who are ubuntu motu?
<Bonez56> SlimeyPete, they were there about a week ago when I installed fiesty on my laptop... :( now i just installed it on my desktop but can't locate the codecs
<eagles0513875> is there a c++ channel
<finalbeta> omg
<finalbeta> Yeah ##c++
<eagles0513875> ty
<lupine_85> the MOTU are your Gods(tm)
<shawnr> hey everyone, I see a update to nvidia legacy glx driver.... is this going to fix our issues!?
<Death_Sargent> ok none of those worked
<shirish> lupine_85 if there is a universal package & they are the maintainers, in case if I want them to upgrade the package, what should I do?
<lupine_85> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOTU
<lupine_85> you could ask for them to upgrade it in a bug report, but it's unlikely it'll get into feisty
<shirish> ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com
<Death_Sargent> yeah im still kicen a dead horse hear
<SlimeyPete> I'd eat it, if I were you. Waste not, want not.
<Death_Sargent> listen i have the old manager from  edgy working
<effie_jayx> anyone usng a broadcome wireless card on feisty :S???
<eagles0513875> haha i have one
<shawnr> effie_jayx, i did but managed to fix it
<Death_Sargent> its the new one that looks like a cellphone signal indicator that is missing
<eagles0513875> but it doesnt work out of box like they say it should
<shawnr> broadcom
<eagles0513875> ya i have a 43xx one
<eagles0513875> isnt it supposed to work out of the box wiht this release
<shawnr> think i have the same thing, let me check
<effie_jayx> I know but I can't use a wpa passkey... I git the card to work
<eagles0513875> how did u get the card to work
<eagles0513875> did it work out of box or did u have to use ndiswrapper
<shawnr> ndiswrapper
<shawnr> but its easy and works like a charm
<eagles0513875> really
<shawnr> install the front end for ndiswrapper
<eagles0513875> with edgy took me a good part of day to get mine workin
<shawnr> i can send you the driver if you want
<eagles0513875> shawn can u add me as a friend cuz im going to do a clean install
<eagles0513875> its ok i have it on my flash drive
<eagles0513875> i need to rework my partitions
<effie_jayx> eagles0513875,  I used ndiswrapper as well
<shawnr> just have to make sure you blacklist the default broadcom drivers then restart
<Death_Sargent> wifi still does not work
<effie_jayx> shawnr,  are you what kind of passkey are you using? wep or wpa?
<eagles0513875> effie_jayx:
<eagles0513875> did u use the front end
<effie_jayx> I used both
<eagles0513875> whats the front end like
<effie_jayx> I isntalled through terminal ... then I installed ndiswraper utils
<eagles0513875> ok
<effie_jayx> pretty simple... it shows you the drivers installed
<eagles0513875> ok then what u do after that
<shawnr> eagles0513875, just search for ndiswrapper and you will find the front end
<effie_jayx> and you can add or remove through buttons
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> did u have to do anything after that
<Hidan> hey anyone encountered this problem before under Feisty? Feisty crashes and your caps lock +scroll lock keys start blinking
<shawnr> eagles0513875, blacklist the broadcom driver that that comes with feisty install
<eagles0513875> ok how would i do that
<Death_Sargent> how do i run the DHCP cleint
<eagles0513875> that automatically runs once u log in
<tonetheman> anyone know where i can try to look up bugs... before i start asking questions here... i cannot find it on the wiki
<Death_Sargent> well I opened up kwifi and it sais im connected at 54mbps to nothing on vhsnrl 6 with no IP
<shawnr> echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<decaf> hi, on feisty, when I enable desktop effects, windows decorations dissappear
<shawnr> eagles0513875, echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<shawnr> if thats your driver
<eagles0513875> ty im goign to email that to myself
<Death_Sargent> i mean it sais im connected to nothing at 54mbps and have no local IP
<sioux> >/(
<sioux> hi
<Death_Sargent> sith a signal strenth of 60-70 and on chanel 6
<shawnr> how can i check nvidia version from the terminal
<shawnr> ?
<shawnr> anyone?
<sioux> ubuntu or kubuntu...
<Death_Sargent> glxinfo i think
<shawnr> lol.....    Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<shawnr> damn legacy drivers
<sioux> when fresty final?
<shawnr> im downloading a legacy update now, hope this fixes some issues
<Death_Sargent> 2weeks
<shawnr> ;p
<Death_Sargent> i still getting fucked on my wifi
<ep2011> if i install fiesty over my (broken) edgy install, will it fix grub (and still keep my windows entries)
<Death_Sargent> that sounds like a really bad idea
<shawnr> death_s, think it would be smart to do an entire reinstall once feisty is final? or not really necessary?
<lupine_85> is it just grub that's broken in edgy?
<Death_Sargent> well if its a driver issue
<Death_Sargent> as long as you did not muckaround with them yourself
<ep2011> lupine_85 Grub is FINE (How else would I be in windows right now), it locks up on boot
<concept10> !matchbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about matchbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<concept10> !info matchbox
<ep2011> lupine_85 booting to ubuntu is broken
<shawnr> edgy is locking up on boot?
<shawnr> wow
<ubotu> matchbox: base environment for resource-limited systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3 (feisty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<lupine_85> heh. well, that's probably a kernel issue - installing feisty might fix it
<lupine_85> won't remove your Windows grub entries
<eagles0513875> I HATE WINDOWS
<shawnr> ep2011, wait ubuntu as a whole or just edgy wont boot?
<shawnr> ep2011, cause i was just about to reboot lol
<ep2011> shawnr, its something I did with my wireless that caused this
<shawnr> oh
<shawnr> phewww
<ep2011> shawnr, I messed it up
<shawnr> lol
<shawnr> that sucks
<shawnr> ok, ima reboot brb guys
<Death_Sargent> i don't mean to be a whinney bitch or anything but it would be nice to get some help
<concept10> Anyone running a router with DSL modem and NetworkManager with success?  I am curious about how it's setup
<Death_Sargent> simple
<Death_Sargent> modem to router
<Death_Sargent> router to computer
<lupine_85> depends on how the modem is connected to the computer
<Death_Sargent> if your having problems that means your service needs your mac adress for security reasons
<lupine_85> if it's USB, then it'll be set up with a PPP link
<lupine_85> if Ethernet, then it's actually a modem/router and will be easy to do :)
<concept10> Im not talking specifically the hardware hookup, thats easy
<shirish> yup with ethernet its damn lot easier
<Death_Sargent> there is no real advantage from usb
<concept10> the setup with NetworkManager is causing me problems
<Death_Sargent> so get the slightly larger looking phone cord
<shirish> that is curious
<lupine_85> well, with USB you get a PPP link directly so you don't need hueg loads of IP addresses
<lupine_85> (assuming you don't want to use NAT)
<concept10> because the DSL modem has a PPP server and so does my router
<shirish> concept10 do u know details like IP Address, Gateway Address & DNS addresess
<shirish> concept10: which modem is it?
<Death_Sargent> while we are on the topic of netowkrs does anyone have a solution for my wifi problem
<concept10> shirish, yes.  I had no problems with cable modem, its this DSL PPP stuff thats giving me problems
<shawnr> crap, i ran the update for the nvidia legacy glx driver and nothing, still the same issues
<shawnr> wtf
<shirish> lol, it took me some figuring out, but then again that was because I was from windows otherwise it was a cinch to setup
<concept10> shirish, I have a Speedstream 4100 ADSL modem
<shirish> is your DSL modem+router on 192.168.1.1 -100
<concept10> no, the modem 192.168.0.1, the router is 192.168.2.1
<shirish> concept10: and these two things are seperate, the modem & the router or are they both built into 1 unit?
<Death_Sargent> shawnr: did you  install the direvers the easy ubuntu way or the hardway\
<concept10> I'll figure it out.. I hate having to swap out ethernet
<concept10> shirish, no seperate
<shawnr> death, which drivers.. nvidia?
<Death_Sargent> yes
<shirish> then it will be difficult for me, both things are on the same unit, hence it was easy pickings
<lupine_85> so the speedstream plugs into another router?
<shawnr> package manager, just searched for nvidia legacy and installed from there
<concept10> shirish, I should have been a regular consumer and opted for the combo package
<Death_Sargent> if you first had them installed ubuntu way
<Death_Sargent> then did a manual install
<Death_Sargent> bad things happen
<shawnr> nah
<Death_Sargent> well thats what heppend when i tired
<shirish> concept10: true, although many people were asking me why I needed a router when I am a single user, figured who knows when I might decide to set up a game server ;)
<lupine_85> it's more a generic networking issue than anything else... ubuntu should get an IP address from the the DHCP server at 192.168.2.1
<concept10> lupine_85, DSL line -> Speedstream ADSL modem -> Router -> various computers
<lupine_85> yeah, the speedstream is a modem/router incidentally
<shirish> yup then it is DHCP, did not have go to do that
<shirish> concept10: did u try the wiki?
<lupine_85> in fact, assuming the network setup is sane, it should be a plug-and-play operation
<Hidan> say, does anyone know when there'll be any updates for the kernel problems?
<concept10> I will figure it out, I have no problem setting it up, it just will not connect to internet.. So I dont know which side to use PPP on
<shirish> concept10: you use a dialer to dial?
<iarwain> anyone know how to install keyboard layouts? (i haven't got any)
<concept10> shirish, no
<shirish> then everything is on the modem, it does the hand-shaking etc. by itself
<lupine_85> concept10: the modem is the only bit that should worry about PPP
<lupine_85> Everything else just uses straight Ethernet
<ConstyXIV> has anyone managed to get democracyplayer working?
<concept10> ConstyXIV, ive never seen it work.  It has some issues with Python 2.5
<Death_Sargent> ok i plugged in via ethernet and figured it out
<shirish> man updates are coming thick & fast tonight, think because of the kernel freeze soon?
<ConstyXIV> oh, and the launchpad redesign is pretty nice.  when did that go up?
<concept10> bbl
<shirish> ConstyXIV: u were not around the last couple of days?
<ConstyXIV> shirish: launch is in 2 weeks or so, got to get a lot of stuff done
<ConstyXIV> nope
<shirish> yup looks cool, I have already applied for being a beta-tester for launchpad, if that happens it would be really cool
<ConstyXIV> i was just really talking about the new skin they put on it
<ConstyXIV> hadnt really noticed anything else yet, i just checked on the democracyplayer bug and noticed
<shirish> yup it is cool, there are few things which I would like to see improved but if they are already doing it in beta then its cool, otherwise would file a bug for it
<shirish> !info democracyplayer
<ubotu> democracyplayer: GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2.1-2.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 699 kB, installed size 3564 kB
<shirish> @now Calcutta
<ubotu> Current time in Asia/Calcutta: April 05 2007, 22:39:17 - Current meeting: Ubuntu Development Team
<ConstyXIV> is launchpad trying to out sourceforge or something?
<Usher> If I burn Feisty onto a CD for my friend, will it copy all of his documents and pictures from WinXP over to the linux installation? He wants to switch from WinXP to Linux but he got scared when I told him it would erase all of his documents,pictures and music in the process
<shirish> ConstyXIV: seems like that lol :P
<shirish> Usher: there is supposed to be copy thing but you might want to wait a bit
<shirish> there are some bugs filed for that process
<Usher> shirish: Yeah, I took my friend the 6.06 LTS CD, but that same day the 7.04 Beta came out and he was a little turned off by the fact of losing his files, so I told him I thought the 7.04 Beta had that new file transferring thing built into it but I heard it was only for saving your Browser Favorites.. which is really not that useful, most people want their files - they can email their favorites to theirself pretty easily.
<shawnr> Usher, there are plenty of file storage sites that offer free plans, like box.net
<shirish> Usher: it is supposed to be not just browser but other things as well, hang on
<Usher> okay
<shirish> Usher: yup bookmarks and IM contacts and wallpapers, but this is a dual-boot option
<shirish> Usher: did u format the whole hdd or what?
<Usher> but no personal files
<shirish> Usher: I mean for your friend
<Usher> No, he hasn't installed linux yet - still using WinXP until I take him a CD
<shirish> Usher: not yet, I am sure they are working on that
<shirish> Usher: here is what u do, take him the CD, first defrag all his partitions, make the last partition fully empty
<shirish> then re-format that partition in Windows only so its a clean partition
<tgelter> amarok 1.4.5 is using all my cpu when it's open...how do I fix this?  (yes, I'm using feisty beta)
<Usher> he only has 1 partition, WinXP
<shirish> that is going to be pretty tricky then, he will have to save his data either on DVD or stuff or put it on net or something
<shirish> it is never a good idea to have a single partition whatever ur OS may be
<Usher> it came preloaded like that from the manufacturer
<chijin> he can always get partition magic and take a chunk of the existing partition to create a new one where he can ditch all the important files
<chijin> if there's enough space left
<chijin> or, burn everything to dvds. dvd-r's are cheap
<chijin> new hard drives are cheap too, plus you get the extra space
<Usher> I assume its only 1 partition? I've never heard of manufacturers like Dell or HP separating the OS across different partitions.. they just give you the WinXP partition and that hidden system restore backup partition for when you screw up your PC, so they wont have to ship every PC with CDs anymore
<shirish> Usher: yup the extra hard drive is a good option if ur friend can afford
<shirish> Usher: I always assemble my own machine
<Usher> I wish he could just take his HDD out of his PC and give it to me for a couple of days, and I could do it all for him
<shirish> Usher: sure and have all his girlfriends photos with you also, fat chance I think lol :P
<Usher> I wouldn't go through his stuff I've got my own pictures to look at
<tgelter> amarok 1.4.5 is using all my cpu when it's open...how do I fix this?  (yes, I'm using feisty beta)
<shirish> tgelter: ok first shutdown amarok
<shirish> Usher: I was just having fun, all pun intentional
<Usher> xdrive is a nice piece of software/service.. I just don't like that it has the AOL logo on it.. kind of makes me weary of it, but other than that it's great - I used it to back up my families documents while I reformated and setup their PC again after they trashed over the years haha
<tgelter> shirish: I've tried to shut it down and bring it back up, change music it's playing, etc. whenever I open it again (whether I am playing music or not) it spikes to 100% cpu usage
<shirish> tgelter: ok do u have any other players to play music or not?
<tgelter> yes, but I much prefer to use amarok
<Usher> have you tried Banshee
<tgelter> nope
<Usher> it's nice like Amarok
<shirish> tgelter: the point to use other players is to see if its an issue with just that music player or something else
<Usher> I used to use amarok, but it wouldn't work with my iPod Nano
<tgelter> shirish: it's just with amarok
<shirish> Usher: in that case I would suggest filing a bug, are u using a laptop by any chance
<Usher> give Banshee a try
<shawnr> i love amarok, but its no good with gnome, too much extra shit to install like all the kde libs and crap
<shirish> shawnr: true that is what I am happy with Exaile, not much stuff to install
<tgelter> shawnr: that's true, but not really a problem when one uses kde apps like k3b anyway...
<shawnr> i try to stick to gnome apps, but kde apps are nice
<shirish> tgelter: if you like KDE stuff better then you should have installed Kubuntu
<Usher> I think Amarok only works if you put the files on the iPod in the disk use form, instead of just putting them on their like iTunes would.. and by doing that I think you lose functionality of the iPod user interface.. you have to play your songs from the disk use menu on the ipod instead of the playlist or music menu.. I could be wrong but I think thats what the 'Disk Use' feature on iTunes means?
<tgelter> shirish: I like a couple of KDE apps. I can't stand the K desktop environment though
<shirish> tgelter: also is not the Ipod feature an experimental one, atleast that is what I believe
<Usher> disk use is normally meant for putting a document on your ipod or any other file but the normal iPod music files
<tgelter> shirish: I'm not the one looking to have it control my ipod..
<broekd_> second time feisty installs on a laptop and day doesnt pas wothout broken system and fsck clearing innodes
<shirish> broekd_: welcome to your computing experience
<broekd_> thanks you , i have been using linux for over 6 years , but thank you
<shirish> tgelter: as far as I can see, the only option is to go file a bug, give your hardware info. and wait for them to ask the questions, there is a high probability though that it might be broken & that bug is known.
<tgelter> shirish: I'll keep that in mind. thanks. I'll also give banshee a shot for now
<tgelter> thanks all for the help
<darich> oh noo a new kernel :(
<shirish> darich: they will try to push as many kernels as they can without breaking everything before the kernel-freeze I think its 12th, is not that?
<darich> nah it's just I have to recompile a kernel module
<shirish> darich: oops it is today itself, so I guess this is the last kernel they would be pushing
<darich> to turn my wireless on
<darich> which is a pain
<darich> and manually place it in the correct folder
<darich> as I use a Acer with broadcom wireless
<darich> and one of those buttons on the front
<darich> to turn the wireless on....
<darich> :S
* darich next laptop is going to be intel all the way
<broekd_> good think so many people buy broadcom wireless to support their closed drivers
<shirish> anybody know a lean mean GTK+ bittorrent clone?
<shirish> broekd_: lol :P
* darich uses Ktorrent
<darich> loves Kde apps...but doesn't like KDE
<shirish> they should buy the Linksys WRT series
* darich spots a gap in the market
<darich> ;0
<shirish> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WRT54G
<broekd_> Linksys and ralink
<shirish> ralink, I have not heard that name before
<shirish> they also make use of free/open-source drivers
<broekd_> http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<tonyyarusso> Note that the WRT54GL (with the L at the end) is a bit friendlier for 3rd party firmware and has better hardware specs than the v5.
<shirish> the move to VXworks for sure
<shirish> even ralink has interesting wi-fi options
<broekd_> and broken filesystem fixed . good thing ext3 stores superblocks on many places
<shirish> well atleast the name is right broekd_:)
<pari> hello
<shirish> hi pari
<pari> I've got a problem: I have ubuntu 7.04 beta, and I'm trying to install nvidia drivers. The card is GF4 MX 440, so, as far as I know, I need nvidia-glx-legacy package.
<broekd_> hahaha just booted into system and got this message : The program : "apt-get" is currently not installed . You can install it by typing : apt-get install apt
<phaidros> pari: aptitude install restriced-manager
<lupine_85> lol. find the .deb and dpkg -i it
<phaidros> lol
<Death_Sargent> ok I just rebooted and my wifi does not work
<broekd_> dpkg is not installed
<shirish> I am just waiting for gmailfs to be fixed
<Death_Sargent> ran an update and it was fixed until I crashed and had to reboot again
<colbert> is it possible to remote login to a system that is in hibernate ?
<pari> o, thanks phaidros. It says I need to reboot, be back in a minute.
<broekd_> maby path is not set , where id dpkg stored ?
<CarinArr> what does restricted-manager do?
<shirish> lemme check
<broekd_> -/usr/sbin ?
<tonyyarusso> colbert: Not that I know of, but it is possible to login to a router connected to it and wake-on-lan from the router, and then login after that.
<shirish> usr/bin
<broekd_> yeah it the path that is not set so i guess apt is there too
<cwillu> what's a brownish theme for kubuntu?
<colbert> tonyyarusso: ok, how do you login to a router?
<shirish> broekd_: /usr/bin
<tonyyarusso> colbert: Depends how it's set up.  In my case, I go to http://my.home.ip.address:8080/
<broekd_> ldconfig should maby help
<tonyyarusso> Some let you ssh as well
<CarinArr> sometimes you can only log in from the local address of the router though
<tonyyarusso> Yep, all depends on the options you have set
<shirish> or the router u have
<CarinArr> yes
<jarle> After upgrading to feisty the nvidia-glx-legacy driver crashes X, and it doesn't look like it is easy to recompile the driver downloaded for nvidia.com against the new kernel either?
<colbert> tonyyarusso: ok, I am kinda noob at this.. I have at home 1 XP pc, and 1 ubuntu pc conn'd thru linksys router (have cable modem), and sometimes from here @ office I need files from machine at home, but it's set to hibernate.. how do I get into my ubuntu machine?
<CarinArr> jarle: did you try simply reinstalling nvidia-glx-legacy?
<jarle> Any help in getting nvidia back up would be greatly appreciated..
<CarinArr> i assume you did;)
<jarle> CarinArr: Many times :)
<jonah1980> hey guys how do i use the new ubuntu proprietary drivers for nvidia from repos and not "nv" or the download from nvidia. i was using the downloaded driver from nvidia, does this need removing first?
<CarinArr> okay just double checking;)
<shirish> !info jigdo
<ubotu> jigdo: GTK+ download manager (beta version). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.3-1 (feisty), package size 187 kB, installed size 440 kB
<tonyyarusso> colbert: While at home you'll have to set up your options to allow login like that to the router and enable WOL for the computer, then memorize/write down your public IP
<CarinArr> jonah1980: yeah.. run the nvidia installer script with --uninstall first
<shirish> anybody knows how to work with jigdo files?
<jonah1980> CarinArr, where do i get this script?
<CarinArr> jarle: i haven't had any problems with the nvidia.com drivers in feisty, but i haven't tried any repository ones so far..
<Death_Sargent> please i need my wifi
<pari> hm, the problem with the drivers is still here. Restricted drivers manager still has "Nvidia accelerated graphics driver (legacy cards) as "needs computer restart"
<jarle> CarinArr: Did you have the installer recompile against your new kernel?
<CarinArr> jarle: yes
<colbert> tonyyarusso: Ok so to set up optinos to allow login, is that through router page? Like in Firefox I do 192.168.1.1 and it is my Linksys admin page for my router, u mean in there?? And is "enable WOL" also in that page too or is that in ubuntu somewhere??
<shirish> ok guys back in a moment too, need to restart, gotta test the new kernel if something is broken or something
<CarinArr> jonah1980: the file you download from nvidia.. called NVIDIAsomewhatorother.sh ;)
<jarle> CarinArr: Which path did it use for your kernel-source?
<tonyyarusso> colbert: Correct.  WOL is a combination of an option on the router page and a small cable inside your computer being connected, assuming you have the ability in your hardware, as well as a BIOS option sometimes.
<jarle> CarinArr: I assume you had to tell it where your kernel source was located?
<jonah1980> CarinArr, do i need to download the whole driver for this script or can i just get the script from somewhere can't see it on nvidia website
<CarinArr> jarle: no i didn't, actually.. it couldn't find any matching kernel configurations but i didn't have to install anything other than build-essential for the installer to run fine, and it didn't ask me any questions
<CarinArr> jonah1980: the .sh file IS a script.. but yeah you need the .sh file, then run it like you would if you install the nvidia driver, but append --uninstall at the end
<jarle> CarinArr: What do you have in /usr/src ?
<CarinArr> kernel sources for 2.6.20-12/2.6.20-13 and -generic
<CarinArr> er sorry headers
<jarle> CarinArr: so, only headers and no complete source?
<jonah1980> CarinArr, all i can find is the .run thing, how do i extract this to get the .sh script?
<jarle> CarinArr: which drivers did you compile? the new one or the legacy one?
<pari> jonah1980, try "sh therunthing.run"
<CarinArr> jarle: new ones
<CarinArr> sorry jonah, they're .run not .sh
* CarinArr adds to the confusion;)
<jarle> CarinArr: I'm trying to install the legacy one, as my card is not supported in the new one...
<CarinArr> jarle: what card do you have?
<jarle> CarinArr: GeForce2 GTS/Pro
<colbert> tonyyarusso: Ok so #1 what will the option be called in my Linkys page to enable that kind of login? #2 I think my mobo has WOL, so if it is in BIOS I just enable it and that's it?
<jarle> CarinArr: I have tried using the new driver and it tells me that my card needs the legacy branch..
<CarinArr> ca jarle	and your x just crashes?
<CarinArr> jarle: and your x just crashes even
<CarinArr> with the legacy one i mean
<tonyyarusso> colbert: Depends on your firmware
<tonyyarusso> #2: yes
<colbert> tonyyarusso: Firmware? I know what that is vaguely but not clear what you mean by it depending on it ?
<jarle> CarinArr: Have been using the restricted nvidia modules installed by ubuntu without any problems until upgrading to feisty, now X get a signal 11 and crashes trying to us the driver..
<tonyyarusso> colbert: ie, default Linksys, DD-WRT, etc. will all have different setup screens
<CarinArr> jarle: can you !pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<CarinArr> i don't know anyone that uses that particular card i'm afraid
<chrisbudden14> anyone finding their TI card reader not working in feisty?
<pari> can you tell me, do I need to download anything like "linux-restricted-modules", if I want my old gf4mx 440 (legacy drivers) to work properly, and, hopefully, get some 3d and/or effects?
<colbert> tonyyarusso: ah ok.. so I am making some notes here for when I go home, so what generic term might the option be called so I can have a basis to look so I don't get the wrong thing??
<CarinArr> pari: uhm.. using repository drivers or ones straight from nvidia?
<pari> repository
<jonah1980> CarinArr, as i remember you have to somehow extract the .run thing to run the uninstaller. if you just run the .run it will install nvidia. and if you put --uninstaller after the .run file nothing happens you just get command not found...
<jarle> CarinArr: which pastebin should I use?
<tonyyarusso> colbert: Things involving "remote login", "graphical login", "port number"
<shirish> ok guys my last boot went good till the login screen after that nothing, no screen at all tried all the CTRL+ALT+F series anybody any idea which logs I need to submit to file a bug
<crdlb> pari, install nvidia-glx-legacy and linux-generic
<shirish> jarle: !info pastebin
<jarle> !info pastebin
<ubotu> Package pastebin does not exist in feisty
<CarinArr> jonah1980: you either chmod the installer with +x, or you run it using "sh filename".. e.g. sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run --uninstall
<CarinArr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shirish> guys my last boot went good till the login screen after that nothing, no screen at all tried all the CTRL+ALT+F series anybody any idea which logs I need to submit to file a bug
<pari> crdlb, i already did install nvidia-glx-legacy.
<pari> and, uh, linux-generic.. 1 moment
<crdlb> pari, then install linux-generic, which should pull in linux-restricted-modules-generic
<jonah1980> CarinArr, thanks, i eventually found the command on google = NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2.run'  --extract-only
<colbert> tonyyarusso: Ok.. now I have ubuntu and XP machines here @ office.. silly question: Not possible to login to ubuntu machine from windows right ?
<CarinArr> uhm.. you shouldn't need to extract it if all you want to do is uninstall the driver
<jarle> CarinArr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14056/
<tonyyarusso> colbert: Actually, it should be.  Look into PuTTY.
<colbert> tonyyarusso: Ok I am searching
<pari> crdlb, sudo dpkg -l | grep linux-generic outputs "ii  linux-generic                              2.6.20.12.8                            Complete Generic Linux kernel", do I still need to install it?
<jonah1980> CarinArr, ok uninstalled it ok, now how do install the ubuntu repository version of the proprietary driver? i want the normal one not legacy...
<broekd_> rescue on alternate cd is usless
<crdlb> pari, then you should also have linux-restricted-modules-generic, so no as long as you're running a generic kernel (uname -r)
<jarle> CarinArr: I thought I might as well go back to the "old way" of compiling the nvidia drivers, this is what I get then: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14057/
<pari> yep, 2.6.20-12-generic
<crdlb> pari, you should be good then
<pari> The problem is that acceleration doesn't work, so I'm trying to figure out why, and how to make it work
<jonah1980> pari, uninstalled it, how do install the ubuntu repository version of the proprietary driver? normal one not legacy...
<broekd_> its always there
<pari> select without -legacy
<pari> nvidia-glx
<CarinArr> jarle: weird
<pari> after I try to enable "desktop effects", i only get error box with "Desktop effects could not be enabled", and, as I said before, 'restricted drivers manager' shows Nvidia drivers' status as 'needs computer restart'
<CarinArr> jarle: heh sorry for stating the obvious
<jarle> CarinArr: I'm removing linux-restricted-modules and *nvidia*, and the trying to reinstall..
<foxiness> hi, aptana need mozilla to install, apt-get install mozilla ? there are no mozilla
<broekd_> !info mozilla-browser feisty
<ubotu> Package mozilla-browser does not exist in feisty
* jarle would be interestet in hearing if ANYBODY has got nvidia-glx-legacy working in feisty, starting to think there might be a bug in the *-legacy package..
<CarinArr> jarle: i know people have legacy cards working.. but don't know if they're using the legacy package or not
<broekd_> !info mozilla-browser edgy
<foxiness> broekd sometime the best just to know :)
<ubotu> mozilla-browser: The Mozilla Internet application suite - core and browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.7.13-0.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 9797 kB, installed size 29720 kB
<broekd_> i dont know , its depricated i guess
<jonah1980> ok i uninstalled nvidia driver from their website, and installed nvidia-glx from repository, now when i click on the new restricted drivers manager in ubuntu it says "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers."
<jonah1980> can anyone help me get it working thanks...
<CarinArr> jarle: having a quick look around
<broekd_> does envy work in feisty ?
<foxiness> its fine ,thanks for let to me know that ,then lost my time to fine out, time to go out ..bye
<foxiness> find*
<jarle> CarinArr: It is a bit frustrating to not being able to figure out if there is a problem with the legacy package in ubuntu, or if there is a bug in the driver when it comes to my gfx-card..
<colbert> which cards are "legacy" cards??
<CarinArr> jarle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=402019&highlight=feisty+error+11 <- that you?
<jarle> CarinArr: looks *very* much like the error I get trying to compile the nvidia.com drivers..
<jarle> CarinArr: unfortunately no solution in the thread..
<shirish> broekd_: how are u doing now, were u able to get apt or not?
<pari> people, any ideas what to do about nvidia legacy? :/
<jarle> pari: You have the same problem as me?
<pari> jarle, oh yes.
<pari> first time I installed glx, not legacy
<pari> after that xorg.conf broke and I couldnt restore it
<pari> (using ubuntu for 1 day now)
<ep2011> Im on the feisty beta live disk, I can connect fine, but not with the network manager, using the command line, is that normal? does anyone else experience this
<jonah1980> hello can anyone please help me out? ok i uninstalled nvidia driver from their website, and installed nvidia-glx from repository, now when i click on the new restricted drivers manager in ubuntu it says "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers."
<shirish> ep2011: I had that experience sometime back
<ep2011> shirish, what did you do to fix it?
* jarle is restarting to see if his latest adventures in adept manager has fixed his nvidia problems... brb! (hopefully)
<shirish> ep2011: figured out that had not filled the DNS servers IP address and they worked.
<shirish> ep2011: mine is an ethernet connection to a modem/router
<ep2011> ohh
<ep2011> im using wireless
<ep2011> which is why I guess
<shirish> nope there are peole who are using wireless, and network-manager is supposed to work with it
<ep2011> hmm..
<ep2011> how do I know which setting im suppost to use?
<ep2011> (WEP setting, theres 3 of them)
<ep2011> I typed: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14064/ to get it working in the command line
<Suurorca> ahhhhhhh... lagging temrinal fixed :))))))
<pari> well, jarle ?
<ryan8403> so I've tried to install the clvm package but it exits with an error code and I can't add or remove packages now
<AcidBurn> any word when bug 37784, will be fix, for real? been broken since 6.06
<ubotu> Malone bug 37784 in linux-source-2.6.20 "sky2 ethernet driver is freezing on big upload" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/37784
<foxiness> ryan8403: this will know bug and there work around
<jarle> pari: no luck, guess I need to try to get the nvidia.com driver compiled and see if that works, I'm guessing the *legacy driver from ubuntu is broken...
<pari> mh
<ryan8403> foxiness: what is/where can I find a work around?
<pari> mine still is as "need restart"
<jarle> CarinArr: Any idea how to fix the config.h error when compiling nvidia driver?
<pari> jarle, did you download linux-restricted-modules?
<jarle> pari: yeah..
<foxiness> ryan8403: on ubuntuforum or google about it
<pari> which ones?
<jarle> pari: the one for the kernel I am running..
<ryan8403> foxiness: I tried using apt-get remove, dpkg -r --force-all and synaptic
<ryan8403> ok
<pari> and your kernel is?
<jarle> pari: 2.6.20-13-386
<foxiness> ryan8403: no it need more than that i read about it coz i have similar station on the couple of week ago but not with clvm
<ep2011> Does anyone know what settings to do in the network manager?I typed: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14064/ to get it working in the command line
<pari> so you updated your kernel at first? sorry if I sound dumb, but well.. it's just one day I'm using ubuntu, so I don't exactly know how everything works.
<jarle> pari: do a "uname -a" to see what kernel you are running at the moment..
<shirish> ep2011 is using wireless, anybody who has used wireless around here guys?
<shirish> jarle: there is 2.6.20-14 which came down the tube couple of hrs. ago
<pari> i'm running generic
<pari> 2.6.20-12-generic
<jarle> shirish: I saw that in adept yesterday actually and am still wondering why I am not asked to update my kernel..
<foxiness> shirish: am using wireless with out need cli
<ep2011> foxiness: wep?
<foxiness> ep2011: no
<ep2011> oh :\
<ep2011> how do I tell what kind of wep I use? Does anyone know?
<foxiness> ep2011: i have control over this network :)
<shirish> jarle: that sure is strange, if its showing it should have asked u for that
<ep2011> foxiness: do you know how I could tell what type of wep i use?
<foxiness> ep2011: mmm there are doc on wiki.ubuntu.com
<shirish> jarle: what about apt-get update and apt-get upgrade what do they tell?
<ep2011> foxiness:  okay, thanks
<shirish> jarle: I have used apt-get and aptitude till date, not adept till now
<foxiness> ep2011: what are the option ?
<ryan8403> anyone know how to remove a package that is stuck half way between installed and removed?
<foxiness> ryan8403: remove --purge
<ep2011> WEP 128 bit passphrase, WEP 64/128 Bit Hex, WEP 64/128 Bit ASCII
<foxiness> ep2011: hex,
<ryan8403> foxiness: I've tried that and here is the output of that http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14066/
<foxiness> ryan8403: what i told you before ;) ^^^^
<foxiness> ryan8403: there are something 'package' stop it
<jarle> shirish: apt-get will let me update to a new version of nvidia-glx-legacy, hopefully this will make it working!
<foxiness> ryan8403: am sure the sol on ubuntuforum if i go there and search 'clvm remove' and see
<lukaswayne9> Hmm, this is strange.  I can't get the volume up/down keybaord shortcuts to work with the right soundcard
<shirish> jarle, would recommend u download the new kernel as well then u can see if the driver works with 3 kernels :)
<jarle> shirish: but why is it holding "linux-headers-generic linux-image-386 linux-image-generic linux-image-k7" back?
<shirish> lukaswayne9: what do u mean they do not work, the graphic does not show of up or down or what?
<lukaswayne9> i have two soundcard; it adjusts the volume of the soundcard i'm not using
<shirish> jarle: are u using the main mirror or one of the regional ones?
<jarle> shirish: archive.ubuntu.com (guess that is the main one?)
<shirish> lukaswayne9: I figured it would be something like that, I have a TV tuner card and apparently it tries to use the up/down for the TV tuner card
<shirish> I have had no luck setting up the TV tuner card so far under linux :(
<lukaswayne9> hmm
<jarle> shirish: seems like new packages are just being added to the repos, I did a new apt-get update 1 minute after the first one, and new packages are ready for upgrade..
<shirish> jarle : yup supposed to be the main one, from england
<shirish> jarle: I had been using mine for couple of hrs. now, came from the indian servers & I do know for a fact that there is usually a 2 hrs. gap between the indian mirror and the main, a little more if I want the diffs. too.
<jarle> shirish: If packages are hold back that might mean that they rely on packages that are in the process of being published, but has not reached the repos yet?
<shirish> lemme check, for I also have the feisty changes mail come to me every couple of hrs.
<jonah1980> hey guys i've got an update that wont install and hasnt for like 3 weeks or so it's been there, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14067/
<jonah1980> can someone take a look at the error for me and help? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14067/
<djnevs> can someone help me with my vid.card driver? im me please
<djnevs> nvidia riva tnt2 model 64
<pari> djnevs, wellcome to the club
<pari> :|
<djnevs> lol
<djnevs> you got probs with it aswell
<djnevs> ?
<shirish> jarle: the latest one is actually 2.6.20.14.12 which was published about couple of hrs. ago
<pari> gf4mx 440, yes, problems all along
<djnevs> :p i got riva tnt2
<djnevs> oldschool
<djnevs> dont have agp om my mainboard :p
<shirish> pari, djnevs: have u tried looking in ubuntuforums.org there is great deal of info. on that there
<pari> :)
<djnevs> looked alread
<djnevs> y
<djnevs> didnt fould that what solved my prob
<djnevs> i installed the nvidia kernel
<jarle> shirish: any idea why the kernel might be held back at my place?
<pari> shirish, eyah, I've found a 'nvidia binary driver howto' or something like that
<djnevs> when i change nv to nvidia in xorg.conf
<pari> unfortunatelly, didn't work well
<djnevs> X window wont start
<shirish> jarle: no idea, sorry :(
<djnevs> log: No drivers avalible
<pari> djnevs, nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<djnevs> i did installed legacy driver, mayb wrong version?
<djnevs> jah
<djnevs> yea
<jarle> shirish: I have the same problem as pari and djnews..
<pari> i'm running dist upgrade now
<Arwen> huh, new kernel, time for a reboot
<pari> we'll see what happens.
<shirish> djnevs: ok do what jarle is also doing, do an apt-get update & an apt-get upgrade, get the latest drivers
<TomD> djnevs have you seen envy scripts? http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<djnevs> hm k
<djnevs> hm no, ill do that now, thanks
<shirish> jarle: after re-booting with the new driver, if it still does not work, try using update-manager, for I use it & it works flawlessely for me to update or upgrade.
<jarle> TomD: anvy is only for edgy and not feisty as far as I can see..
<joumetal> jonah1980 Does "sudo /etc/init.d/hotkey-setup stop" give any errors?
<TomD> yes i think you are right
<jarle> shirish: update-manager? or adept-manager?
<jarle> TomD: I have used his setup with great success earlier though..
<shirish> jarle: usr/bin/update-manager
<jonah1980> joumetal, yeah weird, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14068/
<jarle> shirish: I do not have that one installed... which package?
<shirish> jarle: are u using ubuntu feisty or something else?
<jarle> shirish: I have mostly used adept manager wich I find to be a bit unstable sometimes..
<jarle> shirish: ahh... kubuntu feisty....
<jarle> shirish: apdept manager is the default in kubuntu..
<shirish> jarle: aha.. so that might be the issue, ok just install sudo apt-get install update-manager
<shirish> (sudo apt-get install update-manager)
<gerv> Hi. Trying to test the Feisty beta bricked my laptop.
<gerv> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/102148
<ubotu> Malone bug 102148 in mdadm "Machine won't boot; mdadm says "no device listed..."" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<gerv> I've been taken through a few possibilities, including updating everything to the very latest, but it still won't boot.
<gerv> I'm worried that Scott James Remnant, who is looking at the bug, won't now be working until after Easter.
<lukaswayne9> so is there a resource somewhere for KVM?  i'd like to run win2k on this box
<gerv> Is there any way I can opt out of using mdadm completely? After all, I only have one disk...
<joumetal> jonah1980 maybe just removing hotkey setup. reinstalling it and (uninstalled) desktop-package(s) helps.
<jonah1980> joumetal, how can i remove it though, when i try to synaptic wants to remove ubuntu-desktop also!
<Ximal_> anyone here supporting feisty yet ?
<jonah1980> Ximal, ubuntu+1
<jarle> shirish: strange, apt-get wants to hold back the kernel update, while update manager asks me if I want to update at startup..
<joumetal> jonah1980 ubuntu desktop is meta-package It is safe to remove if you remember to reinstall it later.
<jonah1980> joumetal, ok will try it out
<shirish> jarle: most probably there is a bug in apt-get , I normally do not use it to upgrade stuff, normally use update-manager and it has worked fine till now
<shirish> Ximal_: we are all feisty users here
<varka> is there any know bug with evolution in feisty that opened mails are shown only as an empty window though the sourcecode is shown correctly?
<jarle> shirish: does update manager have a notifier that can run in the background and inform you about new updates?
<jonah1980> joumetal, hotkey-setup won't uninstall, i can't get rid of it
<shirish> jarle: would have to wait a minute as upgrading some packages as we speak, let it do its work and then I can look into it
<jarle> shirish: no problem, you have been to great help so for..
<shirish> jarle: I have only started using Feisty as well as ubuntu only 3-4 days back seriously
* jarle was planning to watch a movie tonight, instead he ended up sitting here trying to make his nvidia setup work again..
<shirish> jarle: as far as update notifier, there is but nothing I know which checks for stuff in the background
<SlimeyPete> yes, it informs you about new updates
<shirish> SlimeyPete: how?
<SlimeyPete> lil' balloon pops up on the top Gnome panel, a bit like Windows
<SlimeyPete> it checks every 24 hours by default iirc
<shirish> SlimeyPete: I have not seen any preferences menu for it
<joumetal> jonah1980 bug 101918 It hasn't very much information.
<ubotu> Malone bug 101918 in hotkey-setup "[apport]  package hotkey-setup failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/101918
<SlimeyPete> can you see a little star icon in the top-right of your screen? It'll either be orange or grey. That's it. I think if you right-click it might let you set preferences.
<shirish> SlimeyPete: he means some kind of daemon or something which is constantly checking in the background, I need to manually
<SlimeyPete> shirish: if you're having to check manually (and you're using Ubuntu rather than Kubuntu) then summat's up... it should be checking for you every so often.
<dragon52225> Hey all i have an issue with Feisty
<dragon52225> While installing
<SlimeyPete> dragon52225: shoot
<dragon52225> Int 14: CR2  f8000000  err 00000000 EIP c020bc34  CS 00000060  flags 00100007
<dragon52225> Stack: c00f7c60 c03f12eb c0370be4 0000002 c00f7c69 000f7c60 00000000 00000000
<dragon52225> The error comes after initrd.gz or something when i boot up the CD for installing
<dragon52225> Its the same for both Regular and Alternate CDs
<Gh0sty> dragon52225: did you do an md5 check on the cd?
<dragon52225> yes
<dragon52225> on both
<Gh0sty> tried a memtest also?
<dragon52225> yeah
<dragon52225> memtest is the only thing that works on the CDs
<SlimeyPete> dragon52225: you sure you're using CDs for the correct architecture? Just a thought.
<dragon52225> Yes
<jonah1980> ok thanks guys
<dragon52225> i have an AMD64, but i'm sure i can use i386 on it......
<SlimeyPete> yes, should be able to
<dragon52225> because i had the 32 windows before
<jonah1980> joumetal, thanks for the help i'l add to the bug and sit it out
<SlimeyPete> I use i386 Ubuntu on my AMD64
<dragon52225> So any ideas of whats going wrong?
<dragon52225> Thats all i get, those two lines
<joumetal> jonah great
<SlimeyPete> seems like a very low-level issue. The kernel doesn't like you :/
<dragon52225> So where should i ask?
<djnevs> ok, i did update
<dragon52225> For help
<xerox__> hello are there another partion manager than GParted, it behaves strange mounts partions all the time and then stop the jobb since the parion is monted?
<djnevs> but i cant install nvidia-glx-legacy from adept
<SlimeyPete> dragon52225: have you search the ubuntu launchpad?
<dragon52225> Hm...  because i was using this windows password editor which depended on a linux liveCD... and it worked
<jarle> djnevs: why can't you install?
<djnevs> nvidia-glx-legacy
<dragon52225> i haven't tried the amd64 cd, but i'm sure it'lll be the same
<dragon52225> because i have the amd64 6.06 kubuntu cd which doesn't work either
<shirish> xerox_: if you are using feisty then it does not use Gparted anymore
<SlimeyPete> dragon52225: it's probably worth trying anyway - different kernel and all that
<SlimeyPete> ah
<SlimeyPete> does it fail to work in exactly the same way?
<dragon52225> doesn't work.
<dragon52225> yep...  i'm pretty sure
<dragon52225> only thing thats ever worked on my system is windows
<djnevs> I press the Request-Install button
<djnevs> nothing happens
<shirish> dragon52225: what he means is do u get the same exact two lines there?
<dragon52225> i've only used ubuntu once on my older computer
<ShackJack> BLEECH! The Linux Kernel .14 update borked my XGL and wireless!
<dragon52225> i said "yes i'm pretty sure i get the same two lines"
<SlimeyPete> might be worth looking for bug reports. If there isn't one, then file a bug against the kernel package in ubuntu and either it'll eventually get fixed or a dev will point out where you're going wrong.
<shirish> ShackJack: :( to know that
<xerox__> shirish: ok what to use insted then?
<SlimeyPete> dragon52225: sorry I can't be more help, but it does sound like a bit of a showstopper
<CarlFK> in the installers busybox shell, how would I install http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/misc/gpm ?
<CarlFK> anna-install something...
<dragon52225> Awww
<dragon52225> Do i have to sign up to file a bug?
<ShackJack> shirish - S'O.k. booting .13 from GRUB sets it all back to normal :)
<shirish> xerox__: no I meant tht if you are running the feisty install package it does not use Gparted anymore
<SlimeyPete> I think so, but the process is quick.
<jarle> shirish: going down for reboot, wish me luck!
<shirish> ShackJack: so then its a bug in the .14 kernel although there is a slight update there-in also
<shirish> xerox_: there is Gparted, there is also Qtparted which u can use, although where are u going wrong with the feisty partitioner?
<shirish> ShackJack: there was an update from 2.6.20-14.11 to 2.6.20.14-12 a while ago
<djnevs> cant install nvidia-glx-legacy from adept, when i press request install, nothing happens. stays "no change"
<xerox__> Im in fiesty but ned to do a bit partion management
<djnevs> help?
<dragon52225> i'm not too sure how to search if my bug exists
<xerox__> moving fiesty to a bigger partion since it works so damn well :)
<dragon52225> because whatever i search its either no results or too many
<shirish> dragon52225: first of you will have to register at launchpad
<dragon52225> i did
<shirish> !info launchpad
<SlimeyPete> djnevs: use apt-get. In a terminal, type "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy"
<ubotu> Package launchpad does not exist in feisty
<SlimeyPete> see if that works.
<shirish> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<djnevs> doesnt work eighter
<ShackJack> shirish - seems to be a buggie or a conflict any way... I was upgrading from .13->.14
<CarlFK> xerox__: what does "in fiesty" mean?
<SlimeyPete> djnevs: does apt-get give you an error message?
<djnevs> yea sec.
<AndyCR1> hi
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<AndyCR1> im having an issue with fiesty
<xerox__> shirish: im using fiesty rigth now and need an partion manager
<shirish> dragon52225: what is the bug you are searching for?
<SlimeyPete> AndyCR1: what's the problem?
<AndyCR1> the networkmanager applet doesnt seem to like my intel pro/wireless 3945abg card
<shirish> xerox__: a moment please
<AndyCR1> it tries to connect and times out
<AndyCR1> if i use iwconfig it works fine, but i would much prefer networkmanager
<djnevs> the package isnt avalible, but it directs to another package, possable it doesnt exist or is a older version
<AndyCR1> driver is ipw3945
<djnevs> something like that
<SlimeyPete> AndyCR1: hrm, sounds like a bug. Have you checked the launchpad for bug reports?
<AndyCR1> no
<xerox__> installed gpated but it behaves strange as I sad
<shirish> xerox_: have u tried running parted, sudo parted which is already there in the system
<SlimeyPete> djnevs: how odd. Maybe the repositories are a bit screwed atm. Have you reloaded your package list recently?
<xerox__> nope I try thx
<djnevs> reloaded?
<djnevs> apt-get update
<djnevs> ?
<SlimeyPete> yeah
<djnevs> yea just did that
<djnevs> :p
<joumetal> dragon 52225 search your name with advanced search.
<dragon52225> why?
<djnevs> but it happend since the beginning i upgraded to feisty
<dragon52225> joumetal
<dragon52225> and shirish: its an cd install bug
<djnevs> i can install it from .deb (packages.ubuntu.com)
<djnevs> but those dont work
<shirish> dragon52225: so it most probably be under debian-installer
<shirish> dragon52225: look for debian-installer bugs that is the package which does the installation part I guess
<AndyCR1> SlimeyPete: nope, no bugs
<AndyCR1> i click connect
<AndyCR1> (it finds my network fine)
<AndyCR1> enter my wep key
<AndyCR1> it shows the connecting animation for awhile
<AndyCR1> then goes back to the disconnected image, and im not connected
<AndyCR1> key is correct
<AndyCR1> go into terminal
<djnevs> help?
<shirish> AndyCR1: it seems there are issues with WEP stuff atm, there had been couple of guys who were here earlier who also told about this
<eagles0513875> hey all
<AndyCR1> hmm
<Arko> hi all
<AndyCR1> would wpa work?
<dragon52225> ummm
<shirish> no idea, I am on ethernet
<dragon52225> i typed out my bug
<AndyCR1> ah
<dragon52225> but which package should i file it for?
<dragon52225> i'll just choose "I don't know"
<shirish> dragon52225: that is what I was saying look for debian-installer, they can always change if it does not fit
<jarle> shirish: Atleast I got a different error when trying to start X with the nvidia driver... that's a start :)
<AndyCR1> well, i would certainly prefer to not be sending packets in the open
<shirish> jarle: lol :P
<eagles0513875> i have a wiki used to set up open gl with my ati gpu in edgy would it work with feisty
<djnevs> what did you do?
<shirish> jarle: I hope u are writing all the errors down somewhere
<djnevs> @jarle
<gnomefreak> dragon52225: if desktop cd bug goes against ubiquity if alternate cd bug goes against debian-installer
<gerv> How does one deal with a partially-installed package?
<jarle> Now the nvidia driver fails to load, instead of the whole X getting a signal 11..
<djnevs> i had same with the kernel
<djnevs> kernel of nvidia
<Arko> Totem is using 100% of CPU. How to reduce that CPU usage?
<djnevs> use vlc
<djnevs> in stead of totem
<dragon52225> Yeah i filed a report....
<ep2011> is feisty stable enough to install?
<pari> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bugreport.
<dragon52225> I'm not that advanced, so i can't exactly provide too much detail.
<pari> Great.
<pari> :/
<dragon52225> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/103435
<ubotu> Malone bug 103435 in Ubuntu "Install CD Issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<dragon52225> Someone tell me if i need more detail.
<Ximal_> I installed ubuntu on a seperate partition.. Unfortunately I cannot get sound to work but the video works perfectly.. I am unsure if it is using my proper video drivers for my gforce card.. If not the generic..
<Arko> djnevs: that is not the kinda solution I am looking for
<Ximal_> The issue though is with my sound card being imbedded..
<djnevs> ok sorry
<Ximal_> Is there a way to use generic sound drivers on an intel motherboard ?
<Ximal_> I am using a 3ghz processor intel pentium.. with that multi processing crap.. not the dual core stuff but the one where it fires on 2 cylinders instead of one so to speak
<joumetal> gerv sudo dpkg --configure -a if you want to continue installation.
<jarle> shirish: and compiling the nvidia driver from nvidia.com it still complains about missing config.h (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14075/)
<Ximal_> Excuse my use of the word crap.. please.. But I'm wandering if there's an easier way to just have it use the sound through the motherboard instead of trying to find the drivers.. like a generic sound setup ?
<shirish> jarle: you are asking the wrong person, using integrated graphics sorry
<Ximal_> anyone ?>
* Ximal_ pings himself to see if he hasn't timed out :P
<eagles0513875> how do i setup apt repositories
<shirish> !info gdesklets
<eagles0513875> its complaining i have duplicates
<ubotu> gdesklets: Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35.3-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 466 kB, installed size 2452 kB
<jarle> djnevs: somehow linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-14-386 wasn't installed... installing it now...
<gerv> joumetal: Thanks!
* gerv can't get rid of hplip or cupsys
<djnevs> jarle: yea thats it.. ;)
<gerv> Anything I try gives errors
<gerv> Is there no "nuke it, no I don't care if you can't find it to stop it, nuke it anyway" option?
<[miles] > evening guys
<gerv> Any "rm -rf {every file in the manifest}" option?
<shirish> gerv, u used synaptic, apt-get with the -force & --purge
<shirish> apt-get remove autoremove --force --purge packagename
* jarle is restarting..
<AndyCR1> ok, now i cant get wifi to work at all
<[miles] > anyone got ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Azalia working ?
<[miles] > got no sound on my new laptop
<AndyCR1> again, ipw3945, networkmanager times out, using iwconfig dhcp times out
<Ximal_> noone ?
<[miles] > Ximal_: what was your Q?
<eagles0513875> is there a wine repository i can add
<eagles0513875> wait nm
<cliebow> AndyCR1, try knetworkmanager
<remaxim> hello
<eagles0513875> r there any 64 bit emulators
<AndyCR1> cliebow: cant, no internet
<eagles0513875> windows emulators
<[miles] > knetworkmanager is a pain
<shirish> AndyCR1: you have seen this wiki page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking
<[miles] > I compiled the new release of wlanassistant
<cliebow> or wifi-radar
<cliebow> hmmm..what wireless card?
<[miles] > cos I hate using dhcp
<shirish> AndyCR1: also the wireless trouble-shooting guide mentioned there in
<Ximal_> MILES : question was about soundcard issues
<[miles] > Ximal_: what card? I also have a problem with sound card
<[miles] > Ximal_: on my samsung R20 laptop
<darich> new kernel hassles over with :)
<Ximal_> MILES : How do I make the soundcard use the chipset drivers verse the drivers of sound max.. On windows I can install chipset drivers or motherboard sound card drivers to make them work..
<cliebow> AndyCR1, what are you telepathis:how are you on xchat?
<remaxim> i am a little bit lazy and wanted to ask if feisty is allready running quite stabil... I need to install a new ubuntu and don't want to update in 2 weeks. It's for privat use and doesn't have to be ultra stabil
<Ximal_> MILES : Is it possible to wrap windows drivers ? does ubuntu have that installed ? where you can wrap stuff ?
<[miles] > Ximal_: you don't wrap windows drivers
<Ximal_> I'm thinking that since ubuntu if FULLY FUNCTIONAL other than sound.. I mean no video chopping when I move windows or play the demo video or anything..
<Ximal_> That it's possible to..
<[miles] > Ximal_: bbiam
<AndyCR1> cliebow: different machine
<Ximal_> bbiam ?
<Ximal_> ok
<AndyCR1> running a different distro
<[miles] > be back in a minute
<Ximal_> bbiam too.. bathroom break..
<gerv> Anyone here got a machine with a single hard disk running Feisty?
<[miles] > need a smoke
<gerv> What do you get from cat /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf ?
<AndyCR1> gerv: me
<Ximal_> lol me too... but i gotta go to bathroom t00
<gerv> msg me if you like
<shirish> gerv: 2 hdd but one hdd with feisty what is the issue?
<Ximal_> I got a single hard disk
<gerv> Trying to test the Feisty beta bricked my laptop.
<AndyCR1> gerv: no such file or directory
<gerv> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/102148
<ubotu> Malone bug 102148 in mdadm "Machine won't boot; mdadm says "no device listed..."" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Draconicus> brb
<gerv> Anyone know if I can just remove mdadm and be free of this mess?
<gerv> I only have one disk...
<shirish> !info mdadm
<ubotu> mdadm: tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.6-7ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 225 kB, installed size 664 kB
<Ximal_> hey gerv..
<gerv> Hey.
* gerv attempts removing mdadm
<Ximal_> why not just set your windows partition to be the main boot and use partition magic to take the full disk back
<shirish> gerv: add to your bug that debian-installer should become intelligent enough that it recognizes it is a single hdd & hence no RAID is necessary
* gerv gets told that "he might be screwed" by the uninstall message
<Ximal_> It's what I used to do.. is install a lilo type boot prog and make windows primary partition
<gerv> Ximal_: What Windows partition?
<Ximal_> you on ubuntu now ?
<gerv> Do I know you?
<gerv> I've been on Linux for years.
<jarle> no luck...
<gerv> My primary desktop does have a Windows partition, but my laptop doesn't.
<Ximal_> ok
<gerv> I can boot using a LiveCD.
<Ximal_> aye..
<gerv> That's what I'm using (with chroot) to do what I'm doing now.
<Ximal_> AHH
<Ximal_> well do you have a windows 98 disk ?
<Ximal_> a cd i mean ?
<Ximal_> if so you can use it's fdisk tools
<Ximal_> to fdisk /mbr
<gerv> Oh, come on.
<Ximal_> it will erase the hold ubuntu has on it and reinstall a different distro
<gerv> Are you telling me that Linux can't get me out of the mess it got me in to, and I have to resort to being rescued by Win98?
<Ximal_> well..
<Ximal_> if ubuntu's live cd is what you are using..
<Ximal_> google an fdisk diskette image..
<gerv> That's like your hummer running out of petrol and being rescued by an old lady in a DeLorean.
<Ximal_> and use the fdisk /mbr command from it
<gerv> Why do I need to fdisk /mbr?
<Ximal_> it will erase the master boot record allowing you to reinstall and reformatt
<gerv> Reinstall and reformat? you must be joking.
<Ximal_> it will make any thing you try to install think it's a brand new install.. that's all
<Ximal_> just a suggestion..
<gerv> Just a suggestion!
<gerv> I bet most people's problems go away when you suggest things.
<Ximal_> u having trouble booting etc ? or what ?
<gerv> "Hey, the GIMP isn't working".
<gerv> "Reformat and reinstall, that'll fix it."
<Ximal_> all i saw is your "laptop is bricked" which i take to be a total loss
<colbert2k7> gerv: dude we all try to help if you don't like the advice no need to ridicule
<gerv> OK.
<AndyCR1> bricked tends to mean "need to reinstall"...
<hanzz> ok.. so upgrade from edgy to feisty fail... i think that i fix it, but i want to run upgrade again.. how can i do it? i'm using kubuntu
<Ximal_> yeah man.. i'm new... but i've installed and supported my OWN self and found what works absolute.. i mean not best but absolute..
<gerv> bricked in this case is a bit of hyperbole.
<AndyCR1> if i brick my router, i need to reinstall the firmware...
<gerv> There's nothing actually wrong with the hardware.
<AndyCR1> ah
<gerv> Maybe I should say semi-bricked.
<Ximal_> ok
<gerv> Effectively-bricked.
<gerv> Pseudo-bricked.
<Ximal_> so you can't boot INTO it ?
<gerv> Partially bricked.
<Ximal_> what's the symptoms / error message ? if you didn't repeat it yet..
<gerv> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/102148
<ubotu> Malone bug 102148 in mdadm "Machine won't boot; mdadm says "no device listed..."" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<gerv> I can boot to an (initramfs) prompt.
<gerv> Or I can boot from a liveCD and modify the main disk that way.
<Ximal_> can you boot in CHOICE mode.. you know.. ermm.. what's it called.. I don't know the proper term..
<Ximal_> Where you choose each device that boots..
<[miles] > Ximal_: 2 more minutes, desktop is just rebooting
<AndyCR1> still cant get my wifi to work
<Ximal_> It may be just something stupid hanging..
<Ximal_> like network... sound drivers etc
<gerv> Ximal_: what's hanging is that it isn't mounting my drive.
<Ximal_> but it installed fine ? visual installation not druid etc ?
<gerv> I upgraded from Edgy, and as far as I could tell it went fine.
<Ximal_> did you try installing fully or did you use some sort of custom ?
<gerv> Various conffile conflicts, but I told it to use the new one each time.
<Ximal_> ok.. don't upgrade.. do a fresh install.. backup software and files setting etc.. and put them back..
<Ximal_> unless you've done some major change to kernel etc etc.. there's no reason to fuss over a fresh install
<gerv> Upgrading is supposed to work.
<Ximal_> heck even a format to clear out the clutter
<gerv> I thought Linux wasn't supposed to get "clutter"?
<Ximal_> it can..
<Ximal_> installing and upgrading is one of the easiest ways if you don't have a degree sometimes.. lol
<[miles] > damn it, seems the nvidia drivers are missing out of the new 2.6.20-14 :-)
<gerv> Look, I'm not going to reformat my disk, OK?
<Ximal_> like you said.. it isn't WINDOWS lol
<gerv> Any less drastic suggestions?
<[miles] > Ximal_: ok, explain to me exactly whats up?
<Ximal_> well miles.. i'm trying to get sound to work.. when i boot i use the x.x.x.20-14
<Ximal_> I haven't tried X-13 yet..
<rambo3> :P gerv  you had automatix didn't you ?
<Ximal_> The sound drivers don't work but the dang video works awesome
<gerv> rambo3: No.
<gerv> I try very hard not to install non-free rubbish.
<gerv> Hence my horror at the idea of having to be rescued by Windows.
<[miles] > Ximal_: what hardware is it?
<phaidros> gerv whats the prob?
<Ximal_> dude.. i'm going to say to you gerv.. just because mister billy made a program from stolen g00ds doesn't mean using micrashafty stuff is indignable..
<gerv> phaidros: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/102148
<ubotu> Malone bug 102148 in mdadm "Machine won't boot; mdadm says "no device listed..."" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Ximal_> Miles I'm using the intel pentium 4 3ghz 1 gig ram chipset dell i bought..
<Ximal_> I have a sound max embedded soundcard..
<Ximal_> It's all integral hardware.. nothing slotted..
<phaidros> gerv: tried to remove mdadm for a test?
<Ximal_> cept the vid card..
<gerv> phaidros: Yes, just tried that.
<gerv> The boot process got even less far.
<dragon52225> Hey anyone here have a lower end compaq PC?
<gerv> I.e. it got the same distance, but no error message from mdadm.
<phaidros> gerv: for some kernels during beta I had to rebuld initramfs for t41p
<[miles] > Ximal_: pastebin me the lspci -nn
<phaidros> gerv: initramfss /boot/bla.initrd $kernelversion
<Ximal_> lol i'm not in linux right now brother.. i'm on my windows side of the hd
<phaidros> gerv: maybe that help
<Ximal_> I'm going to have to b00t into it..
<gerv> phaidros: Thanks for the suggestion.
<[miles] >  nod
<Ximal_> you wanna wait till i b00t it ?
<[miles] > Ximal_: sure
* gerv raises his eyebrows at Ximal_
<gerv> "b00t"?
<EdsipeR> hi
<Ximal_> that's right.. I am intelligible enough to use 2 partitions in case something goes wrong on one side so i don't have to use 2 different computers to find out what's up.. lol
<EdsipeR> why my ssh ahd vsftpd services wasn't run at boot time?
<phaidros> gerv: and for some reason I sometimes read and heared its better to use aptitude and dist-upgrade for updating expecting major changes
<gerv> phaidros: When you say "bla.initrd", do you mean "initrd.bla"?
<gerv> I don't have any "*.initrd" in my /boot.
<phaidros> Ximal_: go trolling somwhere else?? ;)
<EdsipeR> do exist any problem in ubuntu 7.04 at boot services?
<phaidros> gerv, not??
<gerv> I have loads of "initrd.*"
<Ximal_> phaidros : not trying to troll.. i'm trying to get honest help . brb
<gerv> But no "*.initrd"
<phaidros> gerv: right, sry initrd.img-$kernelversion
<gerv> OK.
<gerv> Before we try and fix that problem, can we fix another one first>
<gerv> ?
<gerv> It seems I have two packages in a really bad state.
<gerv> Whatever I try and do, it says "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal".
<gerv> This happens if I try and remove, or if I try and install.
<phaidros> gerv: try dpkg -r package and the reinstall with aptitude
<gerv> dpkg -r fails with the same error.
<phaidros> anyone, is there a --force for dpkg?
<phaidros> gerv: that should maybe help if thats your kernel# mkinitramfs /boot/initrd.img-2.6.19-4-generic  2.6.19-4-generic
<gerv> OK.
<gerv> Give me a sec to try a few things.
<phaidros> np
<psyke83> hi, is anyone here using a zd1211-based wireless card?
<Ximal> ok
<Ximal> back
<Ximal> miles : you around m8 ?
<rambo3> phaidros, dpkg --h
<rambo3> -
<AndyCR> ok, talking from my problem machine now
<Ximal> MILES : ? You here ?
<AndyCR> got wifi to work with iwconfig
<AndyCR> im going to apply all updates after i get the system into a usable state and see if that fixes it
<[miles] > Ximal: sorry yeah im here
<Ximal> lol it's k m8..
<[miles] > Ximal: best thing to do is grab this script http://bulletproof.servebeer.com/alsa/scripts/alsa-info.sh
<Ximal> dang more distro upgrade ?
<[miles] > Ximal: and chmod +x filename
<Ximal> oh hey what did you want me to paste now ?
<[miles] > Ximal: ./filename
<[miles] > Ximal: nah, just do what I've said
<Ximal> umm unfortunately i'm unable to follow all you said.. it's been about 4 years since i've ran a distro of linux.. i'm still on mandrake before it became penguin .. :S
<[miles] > Ximal: open a console, and type wget http://bulletproof.servebeer.com/alsa/scripts/alsa-info.sh
<[miles] > Ximal: then type chmod +x alsa-info.sh
<[miles] > Ximal: then type ./alsa-info.sh
<Ximal> bash: ./also-info.sh: No such file or directory
<Ximal> ximal@ximal-tower:~$
<Ximal> i just got that
<[miles] > sorry gotta go eat
<[miles] > bbiam
<pizux> wonder why nautilus-open-terminal isn't include by default ?
<pizux> it's by default on kde no?
<ThomasWaldmann> moin
<ThomasWaldmann> why does ubuntu 7.04 beta call halt with -i and -h options?
<gnomefreak> pizux: nautilus isnt used with kde
<Ximal> hmm.. how do i find the gforce fx 3d package ? err where's the package installer ?
<gnomefreak> Ximal: is it a geforce4 card?
<ThomasWaldmann> the man page tells that this is unnecessary
<Ximal> yes i think so m8..
<Ximal> i mean my vid card is working pretty g00d right now though
<gnomefreak> Ximal: what is the model
<Ximal> erm whats the command to find out ?
<gnomefreak> lspic
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> lspci
<Ximal> gforce 6800
<Ximal> wow
<gnomefreak> Ximal: install nvidia-glx using synaptic
<gnomefreak> !nvidia | Ximal
<ubotu> Ximal: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<michaelfavia> or sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Ximal> i just found the umm.. AC97 sound thing...  that's what i have is AC97 audio hardware it says
<ThomasWaldmann> hmm, makes no difference. joybook s73u doesnt poweroff.
<michaelfavia> gnomefreak, that howto is largely useless for feisty no?
<michaelfavia> or was t update recently
* michaelfavia checks
<gnomefreak> michaelfavia: no
<gnomefreak> its fine.
<gnomefreak> for his card it will work as it did in edgy
<Ximal> can't do the sudo right now.. distribution package upgrade in progress
<Askar> What do I have to install to make glchess become 3d?
<[miles] > Ximal: back
<[miles] > Ximal: did you run that script?
<Ximal> aye..
<Ximal> tried.. got an error
<[miles] > what?
<Ximal> i think it's because distro upgrade is running
<[miles] > doubt it
<Ximal> waiting for it finish up right now.. then will try again .. k ?
<Ximal> what was the command again ? i did the wget
<Ximal> ximal@ximal-tower:~$ ./also-info.sh
<Ximal> bash: ./also-info.sh: No such file or directory
<[miles] > give it executable perms by doing chmod +x filename
<Ximal> you'll have to type it out miles..
<gerv> Ximal: Perhaps "als_a_-info"?
<Ximal> trying it now gerv.. thanks
<Ximal> nope
<[miles] > chmod +x alsa-info.sh
<Ximal> mal@ximal-tower:~$ chmod +x also-info.sh
<Ximal> chmod: cannot access `also-info.sh': No such file or directory
<_dennis_> hi, i installed unrar for ubuntu, so i try sudo unrar -e file.rar but this doesn't seems to work?
<Ximal> do i need to root ?
<gerv> Ximal: You still can't spell.
<[miles] > no!
<[miles] > Ximal: where are you from?
<Ximal> :( kentucky
<Ximal> why ?
<[miles] > Ximal: explains the weird english
<[miles] > lol
<Ximal> nah i grew up loving pc's and after seeing the "zero you know who" movie I ended up falling in love with freenix.. u know.. free software open source community like minded operating system stuff..
<Ximal> so i talk stupid after going through the script kiddie / uber leet speaker / type era of crud..  u know.. stupid influence bad habbit maker stuff..
<Ximal> lol
<[miles] > erm ok
<gerv> Ximal: There's nothing wrong with being a newbie, but I might suggest that if someone appears in a support channel with a deeply technical boot-related problem to do with RAID arrays, you might refrain from suggesting that he reformat his hard disk.
<Ximal> ermm ok a little bit much of tired speek..
<gerv> Knowing ones own limits is a virtue :-)
<Ximal> aye gerv i was under the impression you were running a single drive installation..
<Ximal> never knew you had raid installed meaning you are using 2 drives as one
<gerv> I was. That's rather part of the problem.
<Ximal> my apologies m8
<[miles] > Ximal: have you ran the fucking script or what?
<Ximal> no it won't let me
<PriceChild> !ohmy | [miles] 
<ubotu> [miles] : Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<[miles] > sorry
<gerv> !trout ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trout ubotu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ximal> sorry miles i'm not trying to be rude..
* [miles]  will use symbols to represent his foul language
<[miles] > :D
<PriceChild> !botabuse > gerv (see the pm from ubotu)
<Ximal> or slow.. it's been a long time since i had to run command lines by line by line and on
<[miles] > #!(/!" Ximal sort it owt
<PriceChild> [miles]  if you get frustrated then step away from irc.
<Ximal> the alsa command gives me the no file or directory error
<[miles] > Ximal: ok install ssh daemon, port forward your router, and gimme your username and password ;)
<Ximal> hmm..
<[miles] > lol
<Ximal> let me THINK about that one..
<[miles] > PriceChild: chill dude
<Ximal> ssh server.. NOPE not gonna lol..
<Ximal> port forward.. nah.. not opening my ports..
<[miles] > Ximal: do you know how to use the console?
<Ximal> console as in terminal ?
<[miles] > Ximal: open one, do the wget command, then the chmod, then the execute command
<Ximal> errr console as in no visual ?
<gerv> PriceChild: It's hardly abuse. :-)
<Ximal> i did all that and i have this error..
<Ximal> ximal@ximal-tower:~$ ./also-info.sh
<Ximal> bash: ./also-info.sh: No such file or directory
<gerv> Ximal: You need to cure your continued inability to spell "alsa".
<Ximal> AHH
<Ximal> derr..
<[miles] > Ximal: no offesnse, but running a beta distro and having limited knowledge is a little crazy
<Ximal>  http://pastebin.ca/425983
<Poul^Laptop> miles, so was i told, but i managed to get around :)
<Poul^Laptop> installed fiesty as my first linux :)
<[miles] > Ximal: I have that chipset in my desktop box at work... sound works
<Ximal> hmm
<Ximal> i have a 5 channel soundcard though
<[miles] > Ximal: 110% positive
<Ximal> wierd ?
<darx> hi folks
<darx> it appears that certain propreitory codecs are going to be installed by default
<Ximal> err well i mean surround sound card
<Ximal> what is a default file i can play to test sound then
<Ximal> i've tried using beep etc and nothing works
<darx> coz i just reinstalled to xubuntu and everything works
<darx> Ximal: there are some media files in your home folder
<darx> try those
<darx> did you find it?
<darx> and if you don't hear the startup tune then probably, you sound driver is not installed
<Ximal> going to home folder now
<Ximal> hmm no sound..
<darx> probably driver, try lspci on the terminal
<[miles] > darx: I've given him a script
<Juhaz> I take it feisty is not supposed to be more sluggish than a gnat in a tar pit with xorg hogging all the cpu?
<jarle> Ximal: Volume is often set to 0 after a fresh install...
<darx> [miles] : oh sorry.. just came in
<[miles] > np
<darx> Juhaz: i moved to xubuntu.. and honesty, it rocks
<jarle> Ximal: Make sure your volume is set correctly by checking in a mixer for example..
<Ximal> i did
<Ximal> more than embarrased... but script you gave me to run ?
<[miles] > Ximal: what WM u using?
<Ximal> ughh wm ?
<[miles] > kde, gnome, etc
<Ximal> gnome
<Ximal> standard ubuntu window manager
<Ximal> be it gnome or whatever
<Ximal> ello ?
<michaelfavia> why does "connect to server" not actually mount the remote location to something a user can save to in the file dialogs?
<michaelfavia> it sure would make life alot easier for a good number of people i think.. especially considering windows xp/vista shoddy webdav support
* Ximal gives miles a pack of cigs to deal with my issues lol .. err to help him pass the time while dealing with them
<darx> Ximal: whats your sound card?
<emet> is RC1 out
<michaelfavia> [miles] , not to be picky but you named Desktop environments (gnome, kde) not window managers (metacity, compiz, etc)
<Ximal> http://pastebin.ca/425983
<darx> Ximal: strange.. your sound card should be well supported
<[miles] > it is
<[miles] > lol
<[miles] > I have one at work
<[miles] > Ximal: dude, remove the Z80 CPU, and swap it for a 65c816 from a super nintendo
<Ximal> possible because i'm using a dual ionstall ?
<humbolto> I want to design a database layout. Don't need to create the DB, just need a GUI editor to produce a printable layout. Do you guys know any OSS tools for that?
<darx> Ximal: are you on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Ximal> ubu
<darx> k
<nookie^> hi! trying to install feisty but i can simply pass "Migrate Documents and Settings" nonthing is happening when its supposed to load something there
<nookie^> anyone any ideas?
<nookie^> had no problems to install EDGY before
<pari> hello again, any good news regarding nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<PriceChild> nookie^, you realise feisty isn't finished yet? What cd are you using?
<PriceChild> pari, still waiting sorry
<Daemonik> When Ubuntu 7 is officially released and no longer beta, those of us using the beta can simply apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade and we're good?
<finalbeta> Yes
<chili5555> update or dist-upgrade?
<nookie^> PriceChild: i know that.. but how are people even supposed to install and try it if the installation cant work properly?
<PriceChild> Daemonik, update, upgrade, dist-upgrade
<chili5555> try em all!
<PriceChild> nookie^, If you can repeat it please file a bug. Might help to know what disc you're using
<nookie^> PriceChild: downloaded latest today... f
<nookie^> PriceChild: i will report it since i found out on the forums that im not the only one with this problem =)
<PriceChild> nookie^, so? developers don't read the forums
<PriceChild> nookie^, check launchpad for bugs
<nookie^> PriceChild: on the way =)=
<PriceChild> nookie^, see if they are being asked for more information etc.
<ThomasWaldmann> hmm, new kernel, still no poweroff
<AmyRose> Let me get this straight--I have to use the 7184 drivers for OpenGL on my GeForce4?!
<AmyRose> or do it manually?
<AmyRose> I'd rather do it manually.
<AmyRose> Or does nvidia-legacy include the 9631 driver?
<PriceChild> AmyRose, Yes for now
<PriceChild> AmyRose, If you are patient, 9631 will lbe packaged
<PriceChild> bug 96430
<ubotu> Malone bug 96430 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "MASTER: Request for new-legacy nvidia drivers (9631)" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96430
<AmyRose> Sure, I was just asking.
<PriceChild> :S wasn't meaning to sound  nasty sorry.
<nookie^> PriceChild: saw that the bug has been reported 10 times already.. so ill just leave it as it is =)
<ThomasWaldmann> will now halt. power down. --> nothing happens, power stays on.
<PriceChild> nookie^, hehe :)
<PriceChild> ThomasWaldmann, checked launchpad for bugs?
<AmyRose> Well, I was just asking PriceChild. I am perfectly fine with blacklisting the nvidia drivers and going the manual route for now.
<AmyRose> Someone on #ubuntu-offtopic told me how to disable the nvidia drivers without disabling my wireless
<AmyRose> Thanks.
<AmyRose> :)
<PriceChild> why is 7184 not good enough for you?
<AmyRose> Nope. It doesn't work right on my laptop >.<
<PriceChild> You want your wobbly windows? :)
<PriceChild> ahh ok
<AmyRose> Heck yeah, PriceChild!
<gerv> Anyone here know anything about mdadm?
<PriceChild> !nvidia9
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<PriceChild> wait no
<PriceChild> that's not for feisty
<slimz> hey guys, im trying to upgrade to feisty from edgy, using update-manager -c -d, but i get an authentication error, i tried usiung gpg but it didnt help, any ideas?
<chili5555> domo arigato, mr.ubotu
<Ximal> ha ha ?
<AmyRose> PriceChild: I love Beryl. And I am by no means a newbie, so I am comfortable using the nvidia manual installer for now, now that I know how to disable the Ubuntu nvidia drivers without losing my Atheros driver
<Ximal> :( my helper dissappeared :(
<PriceChild> you just need to add nv to your blacklist
<PriceChild> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<ThomasWaldmann> PriceChild: found some discussions, but no solution
<PriceChild> ThomasWaldmann, so the bug's reported?
<phaidros> gerv: initrd rebuild didn't help?
<phaidros> ah sry, gtg
<PriceChild> !away > phaizZZz
<gerv> phaidros: Every time I do something with apt, it reconfigures mdadm and rebuilts initrd.
<gerv> So I must have done it a lot of times.
<gerv> I can try again with your particular command line if you like.
<gerv> Problem is, it takes ten minutes to boot from the liveCD, so progress is very slow.
<gerv> What did you say you wanted me to try, again?
<ThomasWaldmann> PriceChild: found some old stuff for 2.6.15, trying to locate new bugreports for 2.6.20
<PriceChild> If you think its the same problem as yours then assign the bug to the current kernel
<phaizZZz> I had once problems booting feisty kernel (not using raid, so not sure if its related to your problem), removed mdadm and rebuild initrd. see man mkinitramfs \
<phaizZZz> hth
<phaizZZz> now gone :)
<gerv> Remove mdadm and rebuild initrd?
<gerv> Sounds sensible.
<ThomasWaldmann> PriceChild: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/102322
<ubotu> Malone bug 102322 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Feisty Fawn not shutting down" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<AmyRose> PriceChild: Just adding "nv" to /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules fixed it
<PriceChild> AmyRose, cool
<gerv> I think I tried that already, but I'll try it again.
* gerv notes that it doesn't help that Ubuntu strews kernels around like confetti
<barktpolar> Did anyone have any trouble with the FF Alternate Installer?
<sacater> hey guys, since i installed feisty beta, my monitor gives me an 'OUT OF RANGE' message when i do certain things, what is this and how can i fix it
<ThomasWaldmann> there are also some other reports about that behaviour
<sacater> i have tried reconfiguring the xserver
<sacater> ThomasWaldmann: yes, sucks
<sacater> especially when i want to have 2 xservers
<ThomasWaldmann> barktpolar: i used alternate installer, was ok
<sacater> ThomasWaldmann: where are these reports
<barktpolar> Cool, I was going to use it as soon as i get it downloaded and burned
<ThomasWaldmann> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/98790
<ubotu> Malone bug 98790 in linux-source-2.6.20 "shutdown can't auto poweroff PC" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Daemonik> I've had some odd behavior with the FF desktop installer where it'll see my IDE hard disk which is usually seen as /dev/hda as /dev/sdb
<barktpolar> Daemonik: Try the alternate installer
<sacater> ThomasWaldmann: erm, thats nothing to do with my problem
<Daemonik> FF alternate sees it as /dev/sda. It could have had something to do with that my laptop is dockable and when I installed FF I did it with an external dvdrom drive instead of the one in the laptop's dock.
<ThomasWaldmann> sacater: sorry, that was not for you
<sacater> ThomasWaldmann: any idea where i can get help for it>
<Daemonik> Why does Feisty Fawn see IDE drives as sdx instead of hdx?
<ThomasWaldmann> sacater: i would guess maybe the hsync vsync a too near at the limit
<sacater> but they are perfect
<sacater> i configured myself
<ThomasWaldmann> maybe just try a bit less
<ThomasWaldmann> some monitors announce more than they can stand
<sacater> ThomasWaldmann:
<sacater> ok
<sacater> ThomasWaldmann: no, its correct, it has ranges, not exact specs, and i entered in those ranges
<ThomasWaldmann> did you stay well below the upper limit?
<Daemonik> "Install in OEM mode". I've done this before and the only apparent difference at a glance was that Synaptic was missing. Are there plans to make in installer where systems ask for usernames and passwords on the first boot like Apple's system does?
<Daemonik> I work at a small computer store and we really want something like this.
<sacater> ThomasWaldmann: lookee here http://benq.co.uk/products/LCD/?product=584&page=specifications
<sacater> ThomasWaldmann: ive configured xserver and xorg to use just those
<ThomasWaldmann> that's the theory :)
<barktpolar> Daemonik: FF doesn't do that?
<Daemonik> barktpolar, Have only done this with Edgy not FF yet. FF does this?
<barktpolar> I Don't Know, I'm not on FF right now, I'm using XP
<sacater> exit
<Selenolycus> Does anyone know if the latest Feisty Fawn build included any sort of firewall turned-on by default? For some reason I'm getting a no route to port 22 error when trying to SSH in or outbound.
<Daemonik> Selenolycus, Ask in #iptables about how to check if it's on or not I guess.
<tominglis> hi guys, i updated my installation last night, and the computer now takes an extra minute to boot? i had an error message in the install, something to do with dmsetup and there not being a config file for it?
<tominglis> also, when the kernel thingy gets updated with updates it mentions the same file
<Selenolycus> Daemonik: What am I going to ask them, exactly?
<Selenolycus> Daemonik: If port 22 is enabled?
<Selenolycus> How to check to see if it is, rather.
<Daemonik> Yes
<gerv> Grr.
<Daemonik> How to check if it's on or what it's rules are set to
<barktpolar> Also when you run FF's cd, it says something about "Driver Update CD" do you have to be online for that part?
<wizard_> i am on feisty i just upgraded and i am having an issue with network manager disconnecting virtually every second and reconnecting
<wizard_> it goes off comes back then goes off....
<tominglis> hi, has anyone been having problems with slow bootup after the update last night, maybe linked to dmsetup?
<wizard_> tominglis: no but network-manager keeps disconnecting my wifi card every 3 min
<wizard_> well 3 seconds
<rambo3> tominglis, alot of people
<Blind32> hey all
<rambo3> tominglis, /etc/network/interfaces file has some errors ?
<rambo3> or extra data
<wizard_> uhg every second its disconnecting!
<tominglis> rambo3: is that the cause of the slowness?
<tominglis> wizard: what wifi card do you have?
<rambo3> tominglis, for most people , its trying to connect other devices that dont exist to internet
<tominglis> rambo3: ideal, although there is no cruft in my interfaces file?
<tominglis> rambo3: do you know what is up with the dmsetup thing?
<wizard_> its an intel using the ipw3945 driver
<wizard_> tominglis:
<tominglis> rambo3: it asked me if i wanted to replace what i had but recommended no, so i didne, and then now everything seems to tell me i don't have a dmsetup config file
<tominglis> rambo3: !? :)
<tominglis> wizard: did that happen after you upgraded anything in particular?
<wizard_> tominglis: its ben doing it forever but moreso today
<rambo3> i am guessing it has something to do with new udev , but i am no expert there
<rambo3> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<wizard_> tominglis: however i use network-manager and now that i stopped the default gnome manager it seems to of stopped
<wizard_> tominglis: gnome seems to launch two network managers. one looks like a default gnome one the other looks like network-manager
<wizard_> tominglis: though i dobut that was it, it seems that network-manager disconnects it frequently.
<wizard_> tominglis: especially though when it finds other networks
<wizard_> tominglis: like just now it connected dis connected connected
<Chicory> Is there any way to disable the "desktop effects" in GNOME?  Safe GNOME seems to freeze before I can alter the settings.
<tominglis> wizard_: why don't you kill the networkmanager and just edit your /etc/network/interfaces file?
#ubuntu+1 2007-04-06
<tominglis> wizard_: and stop networkmanager from loading automatically
<wizard_> tominglis: cos i like network-manager cos i travel some
<wizard_> and it can autodetect and it can manage more than one wifi
<tominglis> wizard_: ok :) well, i don't know how to fix it i'm afraid
<AmyRose> Ugh, I had to kill network-manager for KDE apps to be able to access the Internet--I have to use a script here
<Chicory> Wait, be right back.
<wizard_> i was hoping feisty would of had a few of the bugs worked out
<tominglis> wizard_: knetworkmanager annoys me cause it always breaks, mebbe there will be an update to networkmanager soon to fix your problem?
<tominglis> wizard_: is there a bug for it on launchpad?
<wizard_> tominglis: i don't know, primarily because i don't know if its a bug thats specific to me or specific to the program
<wizard_> i am trying to trace the problem first
<wizard_> i am watching the carrier file of /eth1 and watching it go from status 1 to zero when the timeouts happen
<tominglis> well, check out launchpad to see if other people have the same problem?
<tominglis> yeah
<tominglis> does it work in other operating systems?
<AmyRose> What is the proper way to stop NetworkManager to let a script take over?
<tominglis> try knoppix or fedora 7 live
<Stormx2> 31 more packages left to grab :D
<Stormx2> How long might it take to upgrade after that?
<mhoney> how do you get glxgears to display FPS?
<AmyRose> Network Manager screws up my connection at school and I have to use a script I wrote to authenticate with the WPA system here
<wizard_> network manager was the new wave i thought?
<budluva> hey does anyone know if there's going to be any cd/dvd cover art for feisty? i've been looking and havent seen anything yet
<gnomefreak> mhoney: glxgears -printfps
<gnomefreak> or its 2 -
<gnomefreak> or not any more
<gnomefreak> hmmmm doesnt seem feisty has that flag anymore
<gnomefreak> glxgears -info   will do it
<gnomefreak> seems they combined flags
<Daemonik> Just installed Xubuntu FF AMD64 with the alternate disk, grub loads, when I hit enter the monitor makes a high frequency sound like it's getting a signal it can't use then turns off, num-lock key won't light up nothing happens for minutes. Startup using "recovery mode" works. There a way to set what the framebuffer's resolution or frequency is?
<wizard_> great my sound doesn't work now!
<lavid> hello all :). judging by the release schedule, it seems a new herd cd is coming out today, is that correct?
<budluva> beta is out, after that its just final, am i not correct?
<wizard_> no sound :-(
* lavid shrugs
<budluva> ahh
<budluva> herd 6 i guess
<budluva> and rc
<budluva> meh, i just apt-get upgrade :P no point wasting all those cd's :P
<wizard_> anyone know why sound wouldn't be working on an asus a8jm laptop that worked just 20 minutes ago in edgy?
<lavid> yeah, i know. i figured that if i was going to download it anyway, maybe i should wait another day for herd6
<lavid> wizard_: poke around in alsamixer
<wizard_> lavid: the hardware is fully identified too
<lavid> wizard_: yeah, alsamixer gives more options than the gnome or kde mixers do, try poking around in there. it might be that the volume is turned down on some mixer you don't know about
<wizard_> im in there and theres still nothin' really in it
<budluva> wizard_: check mixer properties and make sure nothings muted
<wizard_> nothing is
<wizard_> still no sound
<wizard_> flustering me now
<Blind32> i have a quick easy question
<Turms> i have problems with feisty+beryl, when x starts beryl starts as well but the window decorator tries several times and eventually stops, afterwards i run beryl --use-copy and it works, i tried changing beryl-manager -> advanced options -> use copy but it doesn't work, only i i run beryl --use-copy it works
<budluva> wizard_: external amplifier is checked?
<wizard_> budluva: i cant see that
<psyke83> Hi, is anyone having trouble when you try to connect to a secured wireless network with NetworkManager? If you do please let me know, I may be able to help
<wizard_> budluva: remember this is a laptop
<budluva> wizard_: yeah
<Blind32> on the faq for wireless adapter, i have a netgear wg311 with the marvel chip set, so i'm using ndiswrapper
<nixnoob> hey can i install feisty from the live cd without damaging my current win xp install... more explicitly will gparted resize my partitions correctly?
<Blind32> says to type sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`    what is the uname -r part
<wizard_> budluva: its still not playing any sound 0.o
<wizard_> yet alasa fully sees it
<budluva> open your volume control (double-click speaker icon beside your date/time), then EDIT/PREFERENCES, scroll down to bottom, click external amplifier, close that, then it should show up in a new tab SWITCHES, make sure its checked
<nixnoob> blind type uname -r in console
<wizard_> yup tis chcked
<budluva> hrmm
<nixnoob> hey can i install feisty from the live cd without damaging my current win xp install... more explicitly will gparted resize my partitions correctly?
<budluva> all volumes turned up?
<wizard_> yup
<lupine_85> nixnoob: I've never trusted ntfsresize
<Blind32> ty nixnoob
<budluva> that external amp is the only thing thats ever held me back from audio
<budluva> wizard_: i dunno then
<wizard_> well this is jacked
<lupine_85> I've seen it destroy several ntfs partitions
<wizard_> i'll brb
<nixnoob> so i should use a windows parition manager and then just install feisty on the newly created partition?
<firefoxman> Hi, I am having an issue with my update manager. It says that the update it is trying to apply cannot be authenticated.
<lupine_85> that'd be safest, yes
<firefoxman> It is an update to kaffine and kaffine-xine.
<firefoxman> Did I do something wrong?
<wizard_> still no sound :-(
<firefoxman> HELLO?
<wizard_> i dont get it... ubuntu clearly knows what type of sound there is its got it fully identified. just no sound!
<Blind32> lol
<gnomefreak> wizard_: make sure its not turned off in alsamixer
<Blind32> when i type the make command, it has no problem making the .o files, but it can't find the library for the .c files
<wizard_> gnomefreak: i checked that everything is turned off
<wizard_> on*
<wizard_> got all bars up
<wizard_> still nothing
* gnomefreak thankfully not a sound guy :)
<gnomefreak> but i do rmeember it was turned off by default about 3 months ago
<wizard_> how do ou turn it back on? cos it all looks like the voumes are up
<mphill> Before today's upgrade. the volume control looked mac'ish, now its small and looks lame.  anyone experience this?  if i use the volume control on the keyboard it doesn't look good anymore....
<Blind32> so when i type make, it says cannot find stdlib.h stdio.h errno.h string.h libgen.h
<Daemonik> Are you developers paying attention? mphill says the new volume adjust display SUCKS
<mphill> yeah, the one before was awesome...
<Daemonik> I'm curious to what it looks like. Point me to a screenshot if you have one mphill
<wizard_> so still no resolve on the sound?
<mphill> Daemonik, I will post it on my website.  I wish i had a screen shot of the one i liked.  it looked just like mac though
<wizard_> no sound im dying uhg
<mphill> http://www.mphill.org/~mphill/this_volume_stinks.jpg
<mphill> Daemonik, i left some of the gnome panel in there for perspective.
<LasseP> hello agaigen trying to move feisty to another partion using tar (from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311) , but how to get it booting from it?
<mphill> LasseP, I would recommend using grub-install
<mphill> make sure you use the root device and not a partition, but I have heard of people using the install cd to restore grub.  I think that would work best because it seems to recognize your setup and install accordingly.
<Ximal_> hmm hello guys ?
<LasseP> mphill: ok I try grub thx
<Ximal_> gerv you still here ?
<Ximal_> ughh gnomefreak ?
<gnomefreak> ughh what?
<Ximal_> ok i got the audio to work
<Ximal_> i had the jack plugged into the left/right sided audio for my surround sound.. didn't realize i had a front/all sound port..
<Ximal_> so i plugged in to every port until it had sound.. and blam.. it worked
<mphill> Ximal_, oops!
<Ximal_> now i gotta get the video to work..
<mphill> Ximal_, what video card?
<mphill> I can help....
<Ximal_> one of the gforce 6800's
<mphill> ok
<mphill> you have some options
<Ximal_> i'm in windows right now..
<mphill> i assume you are running feisty?
<Ximal_> yeah
<Ximal_> it rocks man.. lol
<mphill> yes it does
<mphill> well, lets reboot into linux and i will guide you
<Ximal_> hmm ok..
<Ximal_> brb
<mphill> hurry, i need to buy a DVD burner soon :)
<Blind32> when i typed make, it can't find stdio.h, i downloaded it, where does it look for it?
<mphill> Blind32, its your include path
<Blind32> ./usr/include/
<mphill> type find / -name stdio.h
<mphill> verify its where it is
<mphill> or maybe try installing the meta package build-essential ? did you do that
<Blind32> when i do a find or locate its not there
<Blind32> nope haven't done that
<mphill> try apt-get install --reinstall build-essential
<XVampireX> How do I disable scim?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<XVampireX> Why do you enable scim for me?!
<XVampireX> I didn't ask you...
<Blind32> souldn't find package build-essential
<mphill> hold on
<mphill> is there
<mphill> do you have all your repositories turned on
<Ximal{}> ok
<Ximal{}> i'm back
<Ximal{}> where u at m8 ?
<mphill> here
<mphill> i'm writing up a mini-howto
<mphill> 1 seconds
<Ximal{}> okie doke..
<Ximal{}> i mean i can see and am using default ubuntu gui
<Ximal{}> i'm wondering if there are any other ones i can install like blackwidow etc .. lol
<Ximal{}> or BOX
<mphill> http://www.mphill.org/index.php?q=node/12
<mphill> Ximal{}, try that, i wrote it from memory but it should get your full 3d with nvidia binary drivers
<mphill> Ximal{}, i have to asked though, do you get the popups for restricted drivers? what herd version are you running?
<sswitching> Hi, can anyone recommend where I can get a 'good' sources.list?
<yaccin> is there a problem with the latest binutils package?
<sswitching> the last one i downloaded off the forums seem to do the job except after i'd disabled a third-party repository, i am unable to do any updates
<Ximal{}> no  i get normal playback
<Ximal{}> i need to figure out how to play a dvd to test playback fully
<Ximal{}> is there a way to play dvd's with basic ubuntu install ?
<Ximal{}> mphill , did you get that ?
<mphill> sswitching,  http://www.mphill.org/~mphill/source.list
<Ximal{}> huh ?
<Ximal{}> oh ok
<sswitching> thanks. mphill
<mphill> Ximal{}, let me look, i don't even know if i have mine setup
<Ximal{}> its auto installing for me.. soooo sweet
<Ximal{}> i'm sooo happy LOL
<Ximal{}> OMG THE MOVIE IS PLAYING
<Ximal{}> brb
<mphill> Ximal{}, what did you do?
<Ximal{}> well
<Ximal{}> 1 moment.. i'm drewling
<Ximal{}> wow dude
<Ximal{}> the color is better than in windows
<sswitching> watcha drewling bout?
<Ximal{}> i got my movie player to w0rk
<mphill> what did you do to get dvd playback working?
<Ximal{}> ubuntu asked me if i wanted to install the proper codec when i put a dvd in..
<Ximal{}> when i put the dvd player in i had the vid player open
<Stormx2> 1 hour 36 minutes remaining heh
<Ximal{}> i double clicked on the cdrom thing
<Stormx2> I sure hope this works
<Ximal{}> and it used glib setup program
<Ximal{}> auto installed packages/downloads and blam.. works
<mphill> humm
<mphill> my install is probably broke, its old.  mine is broke
<Ximal{}> no menu's access etc
<Ximal{}> just main movie playback
<sswitching> Ximal{}, do you think apps would break once i replace the source.list with yours and do an update - i sure dont mind as long as I can watch movies and browse.
<sswitching> Ximal{}, umm..thats for mphill
<Ximal{}> lol
<Ximal{}> i know.. i was kinda in aww someone would ASK ME for advice lol
<mphill> sswitching, no
<sswitching> my source.list looks pretty much like it too.
<Stormx2> Why not sure easysource?
<sswitching> Ximal{}, perhaps someday you will.
<sswitching> Stormx2, i've had bad luck with these easysource and other auto-user-is-dumb scripts. i used to be the kinda guy who keeps an updated package cache of 3GB+ . not anymore.
<XVampireX> People
<sswitching> I just keep things to a minimum now.
<XVampireX> help me disable this shitty thing called scim
<Ximal{}> wow
<XVampireX> I don't want it on my PC it's buggy
<Ximal{}> this is nice
<Ximal{}> movie playback.. sound.. all in 1 day
<Ximal{}> next.. vmware install ;)
<Ximal{}> bet i get it tonight when i get up
<Stormx2> sswitching: It isn't a package. It is something on the web
<Stormx2> highly recommended
<sswitching> Ximal{}, you plan to run windows on it?
<Stormx2> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Stormx2> (I hate automatix as much as you)
<Stormx2> Oh
<Stormx2> Its source-o-matic
<Stormx2> Bah
<Stormx2> I forget
<sswitching> Stormx2, oh oh- i thought its one of those installation scripts.
<Ximal{}> sortof
<Ximal{}> for eq2.. i don't feel like installing an emulator
<sswitching> goodness...i've completely forgotten about source-o-matic. i used it back when i installed edgy..heh
<Troels> Good evening
<LasseP> trying sudo grub-install /dev/sda (booted an kubuntu cd) but gives Could not find device for
<Troels> Why won't Feisty automount external harddrives?
<LasseP> it do here usb
<Troels> wierd
<Troels> when i plug in my drive, nothing happends
<Troels> when i do the same in Edgy, it pops up automagically
<LasseP> I cant help just say it works here
<Troels> is it possible to mount the drive in any other way?
<Troels> ok :)
<LasseP> maby usb driver is broken
<Blind32> sweet
<Troels> no, cause my mouse works, and it's usb
<Blind32> figured it out on my own
<defendguin> ever since a few days ago now it pauses at configuring network costing me 20 seconds during boot
<defendguin> its very annoying watching the bar stop for so long on this machine
<michael_> even after i reinstalled the nvidia-glx-legacy pacage, i still seem to not get 3d working..... but before in edgy i got it to work...?? what next?
<XVampireX> HELPME
<XVampireX>  PLEASE!
<michael_> Your system does not have the required software to enable 3D mode. Please contact your system administrator and ask them to install the OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings.
<michael_> ???? i had it before....
<XVampireX> CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP ME?!
<wizard_> so i guess the sound issue is the kernel??
<LasseP> if I install kubuntu now can I later install gnome on it?
<Eleaf> yes LasseP
<Eleaf> you would just do sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<Eleaf> or use synaptics or something.
<FunnyLookinHat> actually
<FunnyLookinHat> it's sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Eleaf> well then.
<FunnyLookinHat> and for kde - sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop    : )
<Eleaf> t3h drama FunnyLookinHat
<Eleaf> ;)
<LasseP> oki thanke then I do that now!
<wizard_> LasseP: lots of space used but yew
<FunnyLookinHat> lol
<wizard_> i wish i knew why sound isn't working on feisty
<LasseP> well hdds is cheep those days >(
<LasseP> ops wrong keymap
<Chicory> Okay, so ... somwhow I managed to get my nvidia card uninstalled already.
<FunnyLookinHat> wizard_, search the forums for your audio chipset or computer model for a fix... and please bug report it on launchpad.net    : )
<Chicory> Nvidia-glx is giving me hell, and the official installation .sh says I'm not supported ...
<Chicory> Is there any documented way to reinstall the drivers?
<wizard_> FunnyLookinHat: its been bug reported
<FunnyLookinHat> just sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<FunnyLookinHat> then do
<wizard_> i tried the workaround and it failed
<FunnyLookinHat> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<PriceChild> Chicory, you on a new-legacy card?
<Chicory> Well, I tried that.
<Chicory> Hmm>?
<Chicory> How would you define a 7300?
<Chicory> Er, no, 7600.
<Chicory> My old one was a 7300.
<PriceChild> that's definitely not legacied
<XVampireX> People are you kidding me?
<FunnyLookinHat> About what XVampireX
<XVampireX> I really don't want scim....
<XVampireX> why is this forcing me to use scim?
<XVampireX> Is ubuntu the next windows?
<XVampireX> I can't disable it...
<FunnyLookinHat> What is scim ?
<wizard_> well this is depressing
<wizard_> no audio on feisty
<ExodusC> I was directed over here from #xubuntu... Anyone know of a procedure for installing NVIDIA drivers on Xubuntu for a 7000 series card?  Everything I've seen only covers 4, FX, and 6 series cards... I'm running a 7800GTX.
<FunnyLookinHat> ExodusC,     sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Chicory> Not to spam, but it seems that ... subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<PriceChild> ExodusC, in feisty?
<XVampireX> Why do you people keep asking what is scim?!
<FunnyLookinHat> Or enable restricted drivers through the GUI.
<PriceChild> XVampireX, because they don' tknow whati t is?
<ExodusC> PriceChild: Yes.
<PriceChild> ExodusC, use the restricted-manager
<PriceChild> or !nvidia
<LasseP> feisty is so damn nice it gimme back old Amiga feeling :)
<ExodusC> I did the package manager and attempted to get them, but it crashed my X server.
<ExodusC> I'm very new to linux btw... heh
<mphill> ExodusC, you will enjoy it...
<Blind32> can anyone help me with a WPA-PSK problem
<ExodusC> Heh, was that sarcasm? :P
<mphill> no
* Chicory blinks once, blinks twice ...
<Chicory> Dude, this linmodem driver RULES.
<ExodusC> I mean, I think Linux seems like a good alternative OS.  I've always been a Windows guy, I know it like the back of my hand, so it's a little different being on Linux.
<Chicory> Yes, you can vivisect the hand and put it back together in any way you want.
<budluva__> ExodusC:  that should change :P
<mphill> ExodusC, are you trying to use the binary installer
<Chicory> And isntall themes for every fingernail.  XD
<Chicory> *install
<ExodusC> mphill: I used Package Manager to get the nvidia package last time, but it crashed my X server, so I'm not so sure I should use that
<mphill> ExodusC, I wrote this manual install howoto for NVIDIA -> http://www.mphill.org/index.php?q=node/12
<mphill> This should work for you
<mphill> bbl
<Chicory> Thanks, mphill.
<LasseP> the only trouble when install nvidia I had was it used singel core, but it was easy fixed!
<ExodusC> Err, so, I'm curious, when I go into the terminal window by using Alt+Ctrl+F1, how do I return to X-windows.. heh
<LasseP> alt ctrl F7
<Arko> Alt+F7
<LasseP> oki install done reboot :)
<smart_> Hi,Why kernel 2.6.20.14 wont loading
<Daemonik> smart_, Try recovery mode, it worked for me
<Daemonik> Then just hit ctrl-d and things seem to start up as normal
<duslow> any here use nomachine on 7.04?
<duslow> *anyone
<smart_> Daemonik, ok Thanks
<smart_> Will try
<smart_> Bye
<Daemonik> Good luck
<Arko> is 2.6.20.14 out?
<PriceChild> !linux-image-generic
<PriceChild> !info linux-image-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20.13.10 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<PriceChild> !info linux-image-generic feisty
<PriceChild> No :)
<Arko> oh thanks gosh. I hate upgrading
<ExodusC> mphill: I followed your guide, but after I accepted the NVIDIA terms of agreement, it said there was no precompiled interface for my kernel..
<ExodusC> :3
<dragon52225> Just asking again...  (because i'm eager to install ubuntu, lol).  Does anyone have any idea on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/103435
<ubotu> Malone bug 103435 in debian-installer "Install CD Issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<budluva__> can someone please take a look at this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14113/
<budluva__> im having problems mounting my 2nd hdd
<budluva__> i cant mount because of a bad fstab line, but i dont see anything wrong with my /dev/hdb1
<budluva__> dragon52225: i installed feisty beta cd, had 0 problems
<leagris> budluva__, what entry does not work ?
<leagris> the last point to /dev/hdb1 and there are no such partition
<budluva__> line 16, /dev/hdb1
<leagris> could you add cat /proc/partitions to the paste ?
<leagris> it will list available and usable partitions
<Hobart> since feisty's newest xorg is newer than supported by the ati fglrx driver, I guess I need to fall back a version ? :\
<budluva__> yeah ill add that to the pastebin post
<budluva__> also added sudo fdisk -l
<budluva__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14117/
<Hobart> or has any hacker not posted to wikis/forums and figured out a way to make fglrx work with the new one ;-)
<leagris> budluva__, oups juste found it
<leagris> when requesting a mount you must spell the mount point and not the device
<budluva__> budluva@feisty:~$ mount /media/hdb1/
<budluva__> [mntent] : line 16 in /etc/fstab is bad
<budluva__> mount: can't find /media/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<budluva__> whats wrong with my fstab line?
<budluva__> i cant see why its not mounting?
<leagris> so you should write : mount /media/hdb1 instead of mount /dev/hdb1
<leagris> /dev/hdb1 is the device node
<budluva__> yes i know
<leagris> line 1 of the paste is wrong
<budluva__> line 1 in my fstab?
<leagris> line 1 of the paste
<leagris> sudo mount /dev/hdb1
<leagris> that's no good
<budluva__> yeah i get the same error when i mount /media/hdb1, look up a few lines
<budluva__> here in the channel, not paste
<budluva__> still telling my i have a bad fstab entry
<leagris> in line 16 you must not have a space after the coma ,
<leagris> the line about the mount point options for /media/hdb1
<budluva__> argh
<budluva__> thanks
<leagris> default,user instead of default, user
<budluva__> f'in picky fstab :P
<leagris> gparted or qtparted is your friend if you prefer friendy guy
<budluva__> i used gparted to format that drive
<budluva__> gparted writes to your fstab too?
<leagris> If you tell it a mount point yes
<budluva__> hrmm didnt know that, thanks
<budluva__> hrmm
<budluva__> it mounted as root
<budluva__> budluva@feisty:/media$ ls -la
<budluva__> drwxr-xr-x  3 root    root 4096 2007-04-01 00:25 hdb1
<leagris> yes
<budluva__> budluva@feisty:~$ mount /media/hdb1/
<budluva__> didnt mount as su though
<leagris> because you specified the user option
<budluva__> wtf?
<leagris> and you mounted it as root
<budluva__> no, i mounted it as user
<budluva__> well doesnt the user option let you mount as user?
<leagris> it does
<leagris> maybe the default
<budluva__> mount as user, but it mounts with root being owner?
<leagris> wierd
<budluva__> hmmm
<Niriven> If i get feisty, will it update when the release is out?
<leagris> Niriven, yes
<Niriven> or do i have to reinstall
<Niriven> leagris: Thank you
<concept10> Anyone worked with the Matchbox WM before?
<Niriven> leagris: Appreciated
<Niriven> Anyone here use xfs or jfs?
<budluva__> Niriven: it won't update on it's own, it will tell you there are updates to install though, you have to update yourself
<Niriven> budluva: Basically my question is will my sources.list be setup for the release (same as beta)
<leagris> Niriven, worked with xfs 2y ago
<Niriven> leagris: Hmm, not too impressed? im using ext3, not sure if its the best thing to use. I know there is no best, though, im lookign for something quicker
<leagris> Niriven, no need to change the source list. IT already point to feisty
<leagris> Niriven, I was not impressed with XFS, I found it quite slow for every day use on desktop
<Niriven> leagris: Which filesysystem do you use?
<leagris> Tryed reiser3 and lost some data/files sometimes with huge CPU usage at times
<leagris> Niriven, ext3,
<leagris> reliable, fast, don't eat cpu cycles...
<budluva__> Niriven: yes, if you install beta you will be ready to roll when final is out, just sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade, will get you to final when its out
<Stevedm> anyone knows why there is no kcontrol items in the KDE menu of feisty?
<Niriven> budluva: kk, i use debian so im familiar with apt, just not sure how ubuntu worked
<budluva__> Niriven: ubuntu is debian-based so you should be quite familiar with it :P
<Niriven> budluva: I know, but you never know, differnt distributors can change how things work :)
<budluva__> yeah
<leagris> budluva__, Naddiseo[afk]  in debian there are aliases names for testing and distroname, so if you point your sources.list to testing it will remain in testing state even when release is stable
<Niriven> I am extremely impressed on how well ubuntu well, 'just works'
<leagris> if you point to distroname, you will stay up to that named one
<leagris> There are no such alias with ubuntu
<concept10> What is the minimum package I need to run X?
<Niriven> concept: what?
<leagris> concept10, apt-get install xserver-xorg and it will drage necessary deps
<concept10> leagris, so x11-common will not do the trick?
<Niriven> I dont know if this is warrented or not, but i slightly worry about upgrading. Does ubuntu (even debian) manage deps that are no longer used (as in, delete), etc? Does it keep the system as clean as possible?
<concept10> Niriven, no
<leagris> Niriven, it upgrade ok until it fail ;o)
<Niriven> Pfft :-/
<LeeJunFan> Niriven: there's an autoremove feature in apt that will remove packages that were installed as dependancies of other packages that are not depended on any more.
<concept10> Niriven, depending what you do on your system, some things get left over, but upgrades are fine as the packages get replaced
<leagris> had to tweak repair quite some upgrade between edgy and feithy
<LeeJunFan> Niriven: however, I don't know how it keeps track of that and if it will work upgrading from a system where apt didn't have autoremove to one that does.
<nick_> my wireless card shows up as eth1 and wlan0 and neither will connect pls help
<concept10> autoremove will get you in trouble if youre not carefull
<Niriven> heh
<concept10> okay, I need a way to transfer packages to my embedded device, I heard about something that can do this.  Anyone know what im talking about?
<nick_> my wireless card shows up as eth1 and wlan0 and neither will connect pls help
<concept10> I have to look, cant remember what it's called
<concept10> gosh ubuntu needs another channel
<buu> So uh
<budluva__> anyone know a good tool to test disk transfer speeds? i want to see what im getting here from hda to hdb
<buu> I'm trying to follow instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl for composite managers to get to beryl or compiz or something and it tells me to install xserver-xgl, which doesn't seem to exist any more
<concept10> may I safely remove the xserver drivers I dont need?
<dragon52225> Can anyone decipher these two error lines?  (linux noob)
<dragon52225> Int 14: CR2 f8000000 err 00000000 EIP c020bc34 CS 00000060 flags 00100007
<dragon52225> Stack: c00f7c60 c03f12eb c0370be4 0000002 c00f7c69 000f7c60 00000000 00000000
<Stormx2> I've been upgrading for 12 hours now.... >__<
<concept10> I have installed the matchbox window manager and xserver-xorg but I cant run it because I have no startx!  Where does this come from? (package)
<sigh> how do you log in?
<sigh> concept
<sigh> i have an nvidia 5200, i cant get nvidia drivers to install properly for the life of me
<sigh> tried restricted driver manager, different nvidia drivers, different linux kernels
<michaelfavia> what is the proper way to auto connect to a bluetooth keyboard and mouse in 7.04?
<michaelfavia> edit vim /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf?
<michaelfavia> and add the two MAC aadys?
<yuriy> anybody else have broken sound with newest kernel?
<yuriy> (that's just a guess, i haven't tested an older one yet)
<michaelfavia> nm i found a decent guide...
<michaelfavia> FF moved BT around a little but it is decently the same...
<yuriy> found a thread on it..
<SuperTeece> this last update has seemed to smack me somehow, my computer freezes at the startup screen, I can force it to skip whatever process is causing it with ctrl-alt-del, how can I find out which part of the boot process is sticking?
<SuperTeece> nevermind, just found it in the forums, its not just me, yay
<defendguin> SuperTeece: its doing a configure network things
<defendguin> damn
<M4ri00sh> SuperTeece:
<M4ri00sh> what was it?
<defendguin> M4ri00sh: huh?
<M4ri00sh> what was the process which causes the freeze
<mike1> opera has crashed in feisty?
<M4ri00sh> SuperTeece: the link to the forum might help :D)
<mike1> opera,,X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<mike1> mmm
<defendguin> M4ri00sh: the problem is occurring during the network configuration step of the boot
<M4ri00sh> defendguin: hmmm
<defendguin> it  was happening in edgy  but it had never happened in feisty until 2 days ago
<M4ri00sh> defendguin: i am able to get into login screen but after ~2 minutes it freezes
<DanaG> Still vorking.
<DanaG> er, wrpmg chamnnnel.
<Mena> Have a problem with loading kernel 2.6.20.14 and i tried recovery mode (freeze)
<M4ri00sh> defendguin: if i am able to login, i am able to play within gnome about 1 minute and it's gone :) freeeze
<Death_Sargent> I have a file that I can't acess
<M4ri00sh> ?
<Death_Sargent> everytime I try nautilus fails and restarts
<defendguin> M4ri00sh: we have different issues
<M4ri00sh> defendguin: hmmm :) that is my main issue :)
<slyfox> I have Ubuntu 7.04 beta with all latest updates and I switched from wired to wireless network today and then just now want to go back to hte wired network, i plug in the network cable but the wired connection does not get highlighted in the network manager, I cannot connect to my wired network. Help.
<gop> hi
<gop> I did a upgrade -d
<gop> Error 8: Kernel must be loaded before booting  "I am getting this error"
<gop> after I reboot
<gop> after I reboot
<Mena> I  Have a problem with loading kernel 2.6.20.14 and i tried recovery mode (freeze)....Help Plz
<gop> men my computer goes in to the grub>
<gop> but I typed boot
<gop> I get a error 8
<gop> no kernel is found
<gop> and I try to do find /
<Death_Sargent> try the other kernel
<gop> it don't find nothing
<Death_Sargent> should have 2.6.27
<Death_Sargent> 17
<gop> find /vmlinuxlinuz is not found
<Death_Sargent> wow
<Death_Sargent> your six kinds of fucked
<gop> Error 8: Kernel must be loaded before booting  "I am getting this error"
<Death_Sargent> you have an install disk for fiesty?
<Death_Sargent> if not get one
<gop> nope
<Death_Sargent> get one
<gop> I got a install disk for
<Death_Sargent> do linux rescue
<Mena> So
<gop> oh
<gop> hmm I may need to burn one
<Death_Sargent> I would get craken
<Mena> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Death_Sargent> download is slow like a bitch
<gop> can I do a linux rescue from a eddgy cd
<Death_Sargent> no
<Death_Sargent> different kernel versions entirely
<Death_Sargent> you could do all kinds of dammage
<Mena> > I  Have a problem with loading kernel 2.6.20.14 and i tried recovery mode (freeze)....Help Plz
<qkslvrwolf> ok, the upgrade crushed my video (again...does every time...you would think I would learn)
<qkslvrwolf> I got my gnome back after about 4 hours work
<qkslvrwolf> but the resolution is wrong
<qkslvrwolf> the resolution and refresh rates are correct in xorg.conf
<gop> can I do a linux rescue
<gop> first find a way to  burn the cd
<gop> I had d one a dist-d
<qkslvrwolf> and I've run dpkg-reconfigure about 10 times to get to where I am (latest kernel (20-14) and glx-legacy got me where I"m at
<qkslvrwolf> any ideas how to get my resolution correct again?
<Death_Sargent> everytime I ttry to acess sertain folders nautilus crashes
<Mena> !kde-devel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-devel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena> !kde-level
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-level - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<qkslvrwolf> and whats the gnome menu editing tool, again?
<Kevn_> hey guys trying to setup a dell laptop using 1390 mini wireless integrated wifi, any pointers
<black9ice> Just installed Feisty, is this partial update safe to do? then continue on with updates after?
<macogw>  black9ice yeah sure
<Draconicus> brb
<macogw> just uh, if your next boot is slow, edit /etc/network/interfaces and comment out everything but lo
<Kevn_> I like cake
<pianoboy3333> Where's herd 6?
<Hobbsee> pianoboy3333: cancelled
<pianoboy3333> por que?
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : Feisty Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta | Ubuntu Feisty Fawn support channel | You shouldn't use Feisty on Production Systems. | Herd 6 is cancelled | Release date is the week of April 19
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<macogw> pianoboy3333: cuz it coincides with final freeeze
<Hobbsee> and easter, and devs being on holidays
<macogw> so theyre just going straight to release candidate
<pianoboy3333> cool...
<Hobbsee> was on th eubuntu-devel ML
<pianoboy3333> so if I were to install feisty.. what iso shoul dI use? beta?
<macogw> pianoboy3333: if you want a disk that is up to date without a bunch of having to download updates, get the daily build
<pianoboy3333> okf ine
<Hobbsee> pianoboy3333: yeah
<pianoboy3333> *ok fine
<Hobbsee> may not install though
<macogw> ok get the beta and daily build
<macogw> and try the daily build first to avoid updates, but then if it doesnt work you'll have a beta on hand
<Hobbsee> there arent that many updates
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure if the daily builds are up to date, either
<black9ice> Hobbsee: I have the 7.04 CD, and there is 312mb of updates for me at least
<macogw> Hobbsee: how can it be a daily build and not up to date?
<Hobbsee> macogw: if the daily builds are on manual again
<Draconicus> brb
<nomasteryoda> and another kernel update... lol
<nomasteryoda> so far, so good
<icecruncher> can you guys tell me how to add a command at boot?
<shirish> icecruncher: most probably in /etc/init.d or /etc/rcS.d
<foxiness> hey, after i did a reinstall spellcheck not wroking 'tomboy,gaim' ,is there something i need to check or reconfigure / enable?
<icecruncher> ah, my system does not have either file
<icecruncher> I open them in nano, says it's a new file, so dunno
<_Ben_> Last nights updates broke X. I had to edit the driver in my xorg.conf back from 'nvidia' to 'nv' for it to start.
<Hobbsee> _Ben_: it's a kernel update.  this is normal.
<Hobbsee> depending on what they changed
<nomasteryoda> it will get better
<nomasteryoda> when they went to -13 it was broken
<Hobbsee> all of the nvidia kernel stuff needs to be recompiled for the new kernel, due to the abi bump.
<_Ben_> Hobbsee, Ah, I see. I'll have to run the program to build a new kernel module or whatever then.
<Hobbsee> this is normal, this happens all the time.
<Hobbsee> we cant fix it, as we cant control them.
<Hobbsee> _Ben_: exactly
<Hobbsee> nomasteryoda: not just -13.  all fo them.
<nomasteryoda> right
<Hobbsee> nomasteryoda: same with ndiswrapper, if you compile that from source
<nomasteryoda> ya
<bullgard4> What is the proper way to get rid of the old kernels on my computer and grub after several updates?
<Hobbsee> bullgard4: sudo apt-get autoremove
<gop> dam grub giving me still an error
<bullgard4> Hobbsee: I will give it a try. Happy Easter!
<gop> Error 8: Kernel must be loaded before booting  "I am getting this error"
<Hobbsee> you too!
<Arko> which program I use to make a screenshot?
<smr> Anyone here know about why Feisty crashes during ubiquity after continuing after partition settings?
<icecruncher> no, sorry
<icecruncher> Arko: It's the same one as before
<Bonez56> hi, can anyone please link me to a page that I can follow instructions to install Beryl/AIGLX on Fiesty?
<Arko> icecruncher: before?
<icecruncher> I belive it was KSnapshot
<Arko> just found it
<foxiness> Bonez56: http://technocrat.net/d/2007/4/4/17254
<icecruncher> cool
<Bonez56> foxiness, thank you very much
<Bonez56> foxiness, except I have nvidia lol :)
<foxiness> Bonez56: you well come
<foxiness> Bonez56: haha k
<foxiness> Bonez56: http://mobile.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=07/04/04/173249
<Bonez56> foxiness, awesome, thanks
<_Ben_> What would the kernel source path be, assuming I've installed the 'kernel-source' package?
<icecruncher> do any of you know how to add a ommand to bootup?
<foxiness> Bonez56: np
<icecruncher> * command
<Bonez56> foxiness, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu#Ubuntu_7.04_.28Feisty_Fawn.29 <-- this page is cool, it has instructions for everything
<foxiness> Bonez56: i will see thanks for inform me
<_Ben_> icecruncher, Make a script, put it in /etc/init.d/
<_Ben_> icecruncher, Then  update-rc.d 'scriptname' defaults
<Megaqwerty> When I try to boot, it stalls at something like "Enabling Network Interfaces" and the only way for me to boot (which is why I am able to talk to you) is by pressing Ctrl+Alt+Del which, I thought would cause me to reboot, but instead, killed the process, and allowed the boot to finish. Any ideas as to why it's doing that?
<icecruncher> k thanks
<_Ben_> icecruncher, Probably have to chmod the script +X too
<icecruncher> ya
<_Ben_> icecruncher, I'm no expert, though. So maybe someone in here should confirm what I just said before you run off and do it. ;)
<icecruncher> this does sound better than the other methosd that have been suggested
<_Ben_> icecruncher, defaults should refer to runlevels 2, 3, 4, 5 & put a link to stop the script in 0, 1, 6.
<foxiness> Bonez56: for the last two link i just copy/past from my email early i notice its for ati :)
<icecruncher> _Ben_: can you explain that please?
<Megaqwerty> icecruncher: I have heard that this method may work, however, I just put it in /etc/init.d and create a symlink to /etc/rc.2.d/ then rename the script as S99<scriptname>
<Megaqwerty> icecruncher: the S means start, and the 99 means that the script should be executed after all of the other boot scripts have run
<_Ben_> icecruncher, Maybe just do it Megaqwerty's way. ;)
<icecruncher> k
<Megaqwerty> icecruncher: remember to chmod the script with +x (sudo chmod +x)
<icecruncher> lol
<Megaqwerty> Can anyone help me with my above problem?
<_Ben_> Anyway, I've gotta go get my video driver running again. Later. :)
<icecruncher> Megaqwerty: however the /ect/init.d file is a new one when I open it in nano
<Megaqwerty> icecruncher: no, it's a folder
<Megaqwerty> icecruncher: (/etc/init.d/)
<icecruncher> oh, put the script in the folder?
<Megaqwerty> icecruncher: yeah
<icecruncher> k
<Megaqwerty> icecruncher: *don't rename the script itself, just the symlink
<Megaqwerty> icecruncher: sorry about that, I don't think I made that clear
<bullgard4> Hobbsee: Following your advice did not remove th old kernels and Grub entries. It only removed 3 libraries.
<icecruncher> no prob
<sparr> where can i find a specific obsolete version of a package?
<Pumpernickel> sparr: archive.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> bullgard4: you can remove them thru synaptic, too
<bullgard4> Hobbsee: I will check that.
<shirish> guys anybody has gmailfs running?
<shirish> it says usr/local/bin/gmailfs.py   /path/of/mount/point gmailfs   noauto,username=gmailuser, password=gmailpass, fsname=zOlRRa
<shirish> now what should the mount point be?
<icecruncher> Megaqwerty: the symlink is a link? you create a link  of the script and rename it?
<Megaqwerty> icecruncher: let me type out an example...it's been a while since I made a symlink...hold on
<shirish> anybody?
<Megaqwerty> icecruncher: ln -s /path/to/file /etc/rc.2.d/S99<scriptname>
<icecruncher> k
<icecruncher> thank you very much
<Megaqwerty> icecruncher: you're most certainly welcome. :-)
<shirish> Megaqwerty: can u help me?
<Megaqwerty> shirish: possibly
<shirish> I am trying to run gmailfs driver which is written by a certain Richard Jones http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem-using.html
<Megaqwerty> shirish: I've never attempted or known of the existence of gmailfs
<shirish> it is a way you can upload files to your gmail account.
<Megaqwerty> shirish: but I'll read that page, and tell you what I can.
<shirish> thanx
<Megaqwerty> shirish: oh, well there is a firefox plugin that does that for you
<Megaqwerty> shirish: want me to hunt that down?
<shirish> sure that would be cool
<Megaqwerty> shirish: okay, hold on
<Megaqwerty> shirish: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1593
<shirish> thanx did not know that an extension/add-on existed for that also lol :P
<Megaqwerty> shirish: as you will find, there is an extension for almost anything :-D
<shirish> Megaqwerty: yup, I know I have been giving people the taste of add-ons but Gspace this one is cool
<icecruncher> yeah gspace is quite nice
<icecruncher> still a bit buggy in fx3
<sacater> '21
<wizard__> crimsun: hey
<wizard__> crimsun: im booting my laptop to ubuntu now
<wizard__> crimsun: you want me to run and paste all these  for you bud?
<crimsun> wizard__: in one pastebin.ca entry, yes.
<wizard__> crimsun: okay, they'll be devided by lines
<crimsun> wizard__: I may need additional info; we'll cross that bridge when we get there.
<wizard__> crimsun: i've got my laptop logging in now
<wizard_> crimsun: back
<icecruncher> Megaqwerty:  "ln -s /path/to/file /etc/rc.2.d/S99<scriptname>"  there is no dot between rc2.d lol
<icecruncher> :)
<Megaqwerty> icecruncher: whoops
<icecruncher> gonna test it now
<icecruncher> so long
<Megaqwerty> icecruncher: once again, sorry about that. But I'm glad you get the concept
<icecruncher> ja
<Megaqwerty> Good Luck
<wizard_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wizard_> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14140/
<wizard_> crimsun: got that?
<shirish> he got the concept of symbolic linking
<crimsun> wizard_: yes, please be patient
<wizard_> crimsun: im good i just wanted to make sure you got it
<wizard_> my network-manager keeps timing
<shirish> guys what is the keyboard shortcut to make all the running windows minimize and show the desktop
<shirish> alternatively what keyboard combo shortcut will enable me to minimize windows like Gaim?
<shirish> anybody?
<icecruncher> what?
<foxiness> shirish: press the small icon on upper-left
<foxiness> shirish: you can find all s-c
<shirish> foxiness: I am specifically looking for a keyboard shortcut combo
<icecruncher> Megaqwerty: it works, thanks again
<Megaqwerty> icecruncher: You're welcome.
<foxiness> shirish: & you can go to system>..>key board shortcut to see more
* shirish hits himself on the head
<shirish> that brainwave just entered my head right couple of moments ago when I asked u
<crimsun> wizard_: amixer set 'Master' unmute && amixer set 'Master' 80% && amixer set 'PCM' unmute && amixer set 'PCM' 80%
<foxiness> plz do not do that
<shirish> all in the name of love :)
<wizard_> crimsun: do that?
<crimsun> wizard_: copy and paste that into a Terminal
<wizard_> crimsun: done
<wizard_> crimsun: next step?
<gerry_> hello
<crimsun> wizard_: aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<gerry_> kvm virtual mouse can't work
<icecruncher> if you cancel the aptitude process it locks the repository, hwo can you unlock it?
<wizard_> crimsun: i hear nada
<xtknight> gerry_, you may need to adjust the xorg.conf file under the virtual machine
<gerry_> ixtknight: xp vm
<crimsun> wizard_: pastebin ``amixer && cat /proc/asound/card0/codec*''
<gerry_> xtknight:  xp vm
<xtknight> gerry_, oh.. hmm.  i'm not sure
<xtknight> check device manager somehow i'd say.  did you start kvm with mouse parameters or anything?  any thing about the mouse in the command line options?  ps/2/ etc?
<gerry_> it seems keyboard not work  yet
<wizard_> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14142/
<gerry_> no extra options
<gerry_> my feisty is up to date
<gerry_> ps/2 mouse
<gerry_> three days ago, mouse worked
<gerry_> but after updated to now, it not work
<gerry_> i think it's a xorg's problem, but don't know how to fix   it
<shirish> does anybody know of any other application than the now no longer maintained art-manager
<shirish> !info art-manager
<ubotu> Package art-manager does not exist in feisty
<shirish> !info gnome-art
<ubotu> gnome-art: install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-5 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 200 kB
<wizard_> crimsun: i also seem to be having an issue with my refresh rate... its at 50 when it should be 60 but that comes later lol
<crimsun> wizard_: please try sudo modprobe -r snd_hda_intel && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=laptop
<wizard_> crimsun: its in use
<wizard_> crimsun: i need to kill gtk
<wizard_> so i'll kill gdm
<wizard_> and return okay?
<sparr> where can i find a specific obsolete version of a feisty package?  archive.ubuntu.org only seems to have up to edgy
<crimsun> which version of which binary package?
<foxiness> reader!
<foxiness> adobe!
<Megaqwerty> sparr: possibly at packages.ubuntu.org (or com, I don't remember)
<foxiness> pdf!
<crimsun> foxiness: we can't distribute that for fairly obvious reasons.
<sparr> crimsun: ktorrent, any version between current feisty and current edgy
<foxiness> haha
<foxiness> crimsun: realy?
<wizard_> crimsun: okay
<crimsun> sparr: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktorrent , choose any of the feisty versions you want
<wizard_> crimsun: still no sound man :-(
<nomasteryoda> gerry_, did you fix it?... sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for the following line under Section "InputDevice" ... Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice" and the line below... "Protocol" "ImPS/2"
<crimsun> sparr: then, in the upper left, choose the desired architecture, then choose the link under resulting binaries
<gerry_> nomasteryoda,not yet
<nomasteryoda> k
<crimsun> wizard_: which model=  did you use?
<wizard_> what you said
<wizard_> model=laptop
<wizard_> should i modify that inside the alasa config too?
<gerry_> nomasteryoda: and then?
<shirish> guys how do I delete stuff from desktop without going to trash, shift delete just sends it to trash instead of deleting it, in nautilus > Preferences > Behavior I have checked for delete command bypassing trash?
<crimsun> wizard_: ok, so now choose model=laptop-eapd
<wizard_> crimsun: should i be appending this in alasa-base?
<crimsun> wizard_: you should not be touching /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<wizard_> okay
<wizard_> cos thats what a lot of guides said to edit
<wizard_> i'll correct what i put in there now
<gerry_> nomasteryoda?
<nomasteryoda> gerry_, if those lines are there
<nomasteryoda> you should be ok
<gerry_> yes
<wizard_> crimsun: okay laptop-eapd
<gerry_> it's there
<wizard_> brb
<gerry_> nomasteryoda: nope, it's there from the beginning
<sparr> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> foxiness: yes. There's a closed bug about that very reason.
<crimsun> foxiness: and don't query me, as I can't respond.
<sparr> whats up with apt-get autoremove?  i used apt in debian for years and never saw that, but in ubuntu i see packages listed for autoremoval every week
<wizard_> crimsun: should i reboot or drop to init 1 or anything?
<wizard_> crimsun: cos i still got no sound :-(
<RAOF> sparr: autoremove is new (in Edgy)
<foxiness> crimsun: k fine, "acroread_7.0.9-0.0.ubuntu0.6.10_i386" ? then i go with this ?
<sparr> .
<sparr> RAOF: ahh, just a coincidence in timing then
<RAOF> Probably.  Although if you've been using aptitude, it does autoremove automatically :)
<wizard_> did i get disconnected? lol
<crimsun> wizard_: we have several additional models to test
<wizard_> or is it just quiet
<wizard_> crimsun: okay.
<wizard_> crimsun: when applying these do i just need to restart x?
<wizard_> crimsun: or should i reboot or anything?
<crimsun> wizard_: after each module load, are you raising and unmuting the appropriate mixer elements?
<wizard_> yes
<wizard_> crimsun: i am running the terminal command u gave me
<crimsun> wizard_: which terminal command? I've stated several
<wizard_> the amixer one
<wizard_> crimsun: to set all the volumes
<crimsun> wizard_: each model doesn't necessarily have 'Master' and 'PCM' elements
<wizard_> crimsun: i also check the gui controls
<wizard_> still no sound
<sparr> crimsun: can i download this or do i have to build the deb from the 3 downloadable files?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktorrent/2.1-0ubuntu1
<crimsun> sparr: i.e., http://librarian.launchpad.net/6255222/ktorrent_2.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb ?
<sparr> crimsun: sure.  howd you get that?
<crimsun> click the build log for the desired architecture (as stated above), then click the resulting binaries link
<sparr> ahh, thanks
<sparr> now i just have to walk back through the versions til i find one that works  :)
<wizard_> crimsun: what should i do now
<crimsun> wizard_: try model=3stack
<wizard_> crimsun: i think i tried that one already but i'll do it agian. how do i test these out should i init 1 and then init 5 or what?
<wizard_> crimsun: just modprobe them and see if it works?
<concept10> anyone have a fresh install of feisty?  im wondering how many packages are installed .. (do a dpkg -l | wc -l )
<shirish> anybody knows a nice small .torrent application like utorrent but for gnome or gtk+ ?
<wizard_> crimsun: nope sir
<RAOF> !deluge-torrent | shirish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deluge-torrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RAOF> Bah, silly me.  Anyway, you might be after deluge shirish :)
<shirish> !info deluge
<ubotu> Package deluge does not exist in feisty
<RAOF> !info deluge-torrent
<ubotu> deluge-torrent: A Bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-2 (feisty), package size 1487 kB, installed size 3900 kB
<shirish> ok thanx will try
<wizard_> crimsun: so which one should we try next?
<crimsun> wizard_: sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}') && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<[Cade] > shirish, in case you were wondering, uTorrent works _perfectly_ in wine
<[Cade] > in fact, uTorrent over wine is considered supported by uTorrent =)
<shirish> cade: that would just bloat my environment, as it is right now it is hovering around 60% both in mem as well as cpu
<intengu> any idea on totem not showing picture when using desktop effects (video plays)
<wizard_> crimsun: no sound
<crimsun> wizard_: how about from a cold boot?
<wizard_> crimsun: let me try
<wizard_> crimsun: should i of been doing that on them all?
<crimsun> wizard_: no, shouldn't have been necessary. This is an ASUS, correct?
<wizard_> crimsun: yup
<RAOF> intengu: Yes, that's a known problem.
<wizard_> crimsun: here i go
<unikuser> while bootup, feisty is taking login ridiculously time at "Configuring network interfaces". is this intended change? it used to boot fast in edgy
<RAOF> intengu: You can work around it by changing the video output mode that totem uses.
<intengu> RAOF: how do I do that
<RAOF> intengu: It depends on what version of totem you're using.  Are you using totem-gstreamer (the default) or totem-xine?
<wizard_> crimsun: :-( nope
<intengu> RAOF: Movie Player using GStreamer 0.10.12 and GNOME
<RAOF> Excellent.
<crimsun> wizard_: are you _sure_ you don't have gnome's software mixer muted or something?
<crimsun> are the speakers/headphones connected snugly?
<wizard_> crimsun: positive im looking right at it
<xtknight> anyone else have firefox crash after applying a new theme?
<xtknight> (has happened on every distro i've tried)
<wizard_> crimsun: pcm and master are both at max
<wizard_> with no mute icon
<xtknight> well every version of ubuntu at least
<RAOF> So, you want to run "gstreamer-properties"
<RAOF> intengu: Then, you want to change the "Default Output" for video.
<crimsun> wizard_: does -13.21 work?
<wizard_> -13.21?
<intengu> RAOF: change "Default Output" to what?
<crimsun> the previous kernel
<wizard_> crimsun: not sure
<wizard_> the last i had was 11 i think
<DanaG> e1000: eth0: e1000_request_irq: Unable to allocate MSI interrupt Error: -22
<wizard_> crimsun: we've tried just about everything eh?
<crimsun> wizard_: not nearly, I'm just very busy (and very tired)
<wizard_> crimsun: oh
<crimsun> wizard_: please try -13.21 and tell me if it works
<wizard_> crimsun: is there a way for me to install it because i went straight from edgy to feisty
<RAOF> intengu: Try all the options, (at least) one should work
<crimsun> wizard_: you can find the older version in the archive
<wizard_> crimsun: okay. i am also tired so i may follow up some more on it tomorrow too
<intengu> RAOF: working changed it to X Windows System (No XV), thanks
<wizard_> crimsun: at this current moment i am highly saddened by -14, tis been problematic for me :-(
<RAOF> intengu: If that's too slow, you can also try installing the gstreamer0.10-gl package, which contains a "glimagesink" element you can use with the "custom" option.
<RAOF> That can be faster, but is also more buggy.
<wizard_> crimsun: thank you so much for your efforts
<wizard_> can we try more tomorrow when you've been rested?
<tonyyarusso> Could someone visit http://www.specialized.com/ and report whether it works?
<crimsun> wizard_: sure
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: In what way "works"?
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: Can view any products at all.
<wizard_> crimsun: thanks... im just gonna go sit on windows and play some video games
<wizard_> crimsun: for a laptop i sure can push out some good gaming :-)
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: Yup, works for me (Epiphany).
<RAOF> Except for the big white square where there should probably be some flash on the homepage
<wizard_> crimsun: one last thing tho. i heard this error was specific with this particular release of the kernel. so far true?
<DanaG> Works for me in Firefox, even with Adblock Plus.
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: Hmm
<intengu> has anyone tried the new uslab that will be coming Suse Linux Enterprise Desktop Service Pack1 in Feisty (still using the old one gnome main menu)
<crimsun> wizard_: it hasn't been brought to my attention if it is specific to -14.22
<wizard_> crimsun: whats weird is that it worked on -11
<wizard_> crimsun: virtually everything out of the box
<tonyyarusso> RAOF, DanaG: I'm getting a black screen called "Choose Region & Language", that just has "Specialized" and "Specialized Partners" on it
<DanaG> Odd.
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: I got that first, but I just selected a region, and it worked.
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: I don't have the listing of regions for some reason
<tonyyarusso> Can you give me a direct link to within a region?
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: Any region in particular?
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: Something in English ;)  USA.
<RAOF> http://www.specialized.com/bc/home.jsp?a=b&minisite=10029
<xtknight> tonyy: it loads for me
<xtknight> its flash tho
<xtknight> firefox here
<tonyyarusso> Man, I can't see anything with that even - this worked earlier, my flash must have buggered
<tonyyarusso> Might be time for a reboot (Feisty doesn't like 10-day uptimes)
<intengu> tonyyrusso: works for me
<tonyyarusso> 'k, brb
<intengu> Any idea - has anyone tried the new uslab that will be coming Suse Linux Enterprise Desktop Service Pack1 in Feisty (still using the old one gnome main menu)
<RAOF> intengu: I've seen a thread on ubuntuforums about it, but I haven't tried it.
* RAOF likes his traditional gnome-menu more at the moment.
<intengu> RAOF: ;))
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: Still isn't working here.  You're on latest updates I assume?
<RAOF> Yup, as of a couple of hours ago.
<tonyyarusso> funky
<DanaG> advice: don
<DanaG> don';t cat /dev/watchdog
<tonyyarusso> what is it?
<shirish> does anybody know if apport has a log now or not?
<xtknight> DanaG, that just makes me want to
<xtknight> hard to resist lessing /dev/watchdog
<DanaG> It does nothing, for a while...... then it suddenly reboots.
<DanaG> At least, it did for me.
<xtknight> lol that's not good
<xtknight> cat: /dev/watchdog: Permission denied
<DanaG> you'd have to sudo it
<xtknight> sudo cat: /dev/watchdog: Invalid argument
<DanaG> wait a bit...
<xtknight> lol
<xtknight> *trembling in fear*
<DanaG> Or maybe it was /dev/snapshot that did it.
<DanaG> Beats me.
<DanaG> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Watchdog_Timer
<shirish> guys any idea how I can upload a 7 mb crash file to launchpad?
<RAOF> shirish: I've uploaded a 50Mb crashfile to launchpad.  I just let apport do it :)
<shirish> RAOF: I tried doing that, I went to have shower thinking apport will do it, but apparently it did not do it or did it, I have no idea, when I came back there is no sign if it did or not.
<xtknight_> curiosity killed the cat
<RAOF> shirish: Oh.  Well, you can also just attach the .crash file (in /var/crash) to your bug, although that's less easy for the devs to use.
<shirish> I know, I tried also looking for an emaile-dbg but there is no emaile-dbg file there
<shirish> !info emaile
<ubotu> Package emaile does not exist in feisty
<shirish> sorry that should read as exaile
<shirish> !info exaile
<ubotu> exaile: flexible audio player, similar to Amarok, but written in GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+debian-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 294 kB, installed size 1408 kB
<budluva> has anyone successfully gotten their broadcom wireless to work in feisty?
<budluva> i have a broadcom BCM4318 airforce one rev 02 card in my laptop
<DanaG> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Watchdog_Timer
<shirish> RAOF: I cannot do the .crash file as even FF does not have a good uploading thing, I hate running bandwidth
<DanaG> exail has one thing entirely missing:
<DanaG> by-folder organization.
<xtknight> only one place i see "cat /dev/watchdog"
<xtknight> scary
<xtknight> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22cat+%2Fdev%2Fwatchdog%22&btnG=Search
<RAOF> shirish: You can get the dbgsym debs from the debugging page.  I'll just hunt it down.
<shirish> DanaG: that is a feature bug
<RAOF> shirish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<xtknight> Multiple processes may be individually registered with the watchdog, each providing its own
<xtknight> timeout time. Each process must update the watchdog within its own timeout interval or the
<xtknight> system will reset.
<xtknight> ahhh
<shirish> RAOF: thanx
<shirish> RAOF: I might need your services once the database is updated
<RAOF> shirish: Well, I'll be off soon, sorry.
<ryan8403> so is there anyway to dump/clear the cached memory
<shirish> ok cool, there is some documentation on the wiki, so will try that
<RAOF> ryan8403: Why would you want to?
<ryan8403> well...right now I have 2 of 3 gigs taken up by cache
<xtknight> ryan8403, adjust vm.swappiness
<ryan8403> ah..ok..thanks
<eshaase> i'm trying to setup my ati drivers on a ubuntu feisty installation and i get the following in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log: [drm]  failed to load kernel module "fglrx"... any ideas?
<eshaase> how can i get more information regarding the "FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx" error message i get when i try to do a 'sudo modprobe fglrx'?
<shirish> RAOF: are u still here?
<shirish> anybody knows anything about de-bugging a crash around here?
<dystopianray> shirish: what crash?
<shirish> dystopianray: I have a crash file which I want to debug so I can send the smaller files which they can have a look at, know anything about how I can do that?
<shirish> dystopianray: I have installed the associated dbgsym file needed for it
<shirish> dystopianray: needed for the package
<dystopianray> shirish: oh, well that would depend on the specific application that crashed i guess, i don't think i can be much help
<shirish> ok cool
<budluva> anyone here with broadcom 4318 wireless working?
<budluva> i tried bcm43xx-fwcutter and let it install the firmware for me, but its freakin slow, like less than 1k/sec
<budluva> Fetched 32.9kB in 1m30s (363B/s) thats from archive.ubuntu.com, which i just sucked 1150k/sec from it updating, so its not my connection
<CarinArr> my adept_updater keeps sayig "There's a new kubuntu available, click next to upgrade", but the next button is greyed out!
<CarinArr> just a glitch in adept and there isn't actually a new one? or a bug in that i can't click next?
<icecruncher> probably a bug
<icecruncher> my updater has a glitch as well
<icecruncher> not same tough
<CarinArr> what's yours?;)
<loktai> Hi there... I'm using the Feisty Beta on an AMD64 machine, and was wondering if anyone had successfully installed Gyachi on such a setup
<Hidan> herd 6?
<loktai> I'd assume that's the 6th beta version?
<loktai> Just a guess offhand
<Hidan> oh my bloody gods... i think i posted in the wrong section of the launchpad.
<Hidan> Eeeks!!!!
<Hobbsee> Hidan: you can fix it
<Hidan> how can i fix it?
<Hobbsee> what'd you do?
<Hidan> oh i posted in linux-source-2.6.20
<Hidan> both my bug reports...
<Lynoure> What's the deal with this "New version of Kubuntu is available, press next if you want to upgrade" and no next?
<Lynoure> oh, CarinArr just asked that :)
<Hidan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~yuri-qala -__-;; no way ><;;
<poningru> buuh?
<CarinArr> heh nice to know it's not just me
<CarinArr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/103607
<ubotu> Malone bug 103607 in adept "Adept-updater announces new version of Kubuntu but does not allow it to be installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Hidan> how do i inform the developers, then?
<Hidan> They really need to allow the user to move their bug reports to the correct section.
<Lynoure> CarinArr: my first reaction was that it was April's fools thing that kept on giving...
<CarinArr> lol
<CarinArr> yeah it's done it for quite a few days but it's getting annoyingly taunting;)
<Hidan> So, erm, hobbsee : any  suggestions?
<poningru> CarinArr: you can just go to terminal and do an 'apt-get update' and then an 'apt-get distupgrade'
<poningru> Hobbsee: correct me if I'm wrong
<Hobbsee> CarinArr: that on feisty or edgy?
<Hobbsee> Hidan: so they're both under linux-source-2.6.20 and the later one is supposed to be in cupsys?
<Lynoure> poningru: does not help with mine: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: that on feisty or edgy?
<poningru> Lynoure: did you do a apt-get update?
<poningru> Hobbsee: its ubuntu+1 I assumed its feisty
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: feisty, would not be here otherwise
<Hidan> well... Hobbsee :yes, both of them are under linux-source-2.6.20 . However, the later one, I'm not sure if it's in cupsys 'cos it could be likely a Feisty issue.
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: I get that announcement in feisty, too.
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: right.
* Hobbsee wonders if that's unintended
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: what does it ask you if you want to update to?  feisty?
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: plenty of people still try to get edgy support in here
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: it's adept saying "New version of Kubuntu is available, Click next if you want..." and no next.
<Hobbsee> Hidan: that's still in the cupsys package.  click on the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/103594 - the linux-source-2.6.20
<ubotu> Malone bug 103594 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Cupsd errors when booting up into Ubuntu and when running Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: right.  weird
<Lynoure> To me the whole notice is weird, I'm supposed to be in the new kubuntu :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<shirish> guys anybody has any idea how I can upload a 7mb crash file to launchpad
<Hidan> hobbsee:  All right!!! Phew...
<Hobbsee> Hidan: :D
<Hobbsee> Hidan: it's not very clear, i'm afraid.  but you can change most, if nto all, of your bug report
<Hidan> Hobbsee: yeah, I was like "uh oh then it may cause the developers more trouble and the problem might not be fixed/missed."
<Hobbsee> nah
<Hobbsee> you can fix it :)
<Hidan> Hobbsee: yeah, I just discovered it just now... how to edit it lol
<shirish> I have tried going through apport, it looks like it is going for a while then quits
<shirish> then using firefox is also cumbersome, as there is no idea how much time is it going to take to get it uploaded
<Hobbsee> shirish: the same way you file bugs and upload anything else?
<Amaranth> Lynoure, Hobbsee: adept and update-notifier will offer a 'distribution upgrade' when a dist-upgrade is required to get up-to-date
* Hobbsee doesnt appear to get that release annoucement
<Lynoure> Amaranth: see above, 0 to be upgraded
<Amaranth> in that case I blame KDE ;)
<Hidan> hobbsee: hmmm... i tried changing from linux-source 2.6.20 to feisty... however, it can't find it?
<Lynoure> Amaranth: so it more action is needed to get it done, detailed instructions would be great.
<Hidan> *it can't find feisty bugs ?
<Amaranth> Lynoure: it's a bug
<Amaranth> if you have nothing to upgrade it shouldn't offer to upgrade
<budluva> anyone here aware of a lightweight iso burner?
<Hobbsee> Hidan: no.  needs to be the package that's the problem, ie, cupsys
<shirish> Hobbsee: usually I use rapidshare to upload stuff when I want to and it has a progress bar which tells you how much has been uploaded
<budluva> or a lightweight frontend to growisofs?
<Hobbsee> Hidan: feisty is not a package - it's a release
<Hobbsee> shirish: ahh
<Lynoure> Amaranth: even if it offers to upgrade, and can upgrade, it should have a next...
<Amaranth> budluva: you want to make DVDs?
<budluva> i usually use k3b but dont want to download all those pesky kde libs
<shirish> !info Malone
<Amaranth> budluva: otherwise nautilus is a nice frontend to growisofs
<budluva> Amaranth: yeah, i have a dvd .iso, just need to burn it
<Lynoure> Amaranth: What should I report it against, if not Adept?
<ubotu> Package malone does not exist in feisty
<Amaranth> budluva: on, just right click on it
<shirish> !Malone
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Hidan> hobbsee: oh darn it... then, how do i move it from Package to release? LOL
<Amaranth> Lynoure: adept is right
<Hobbsee> Hidan: you dont.  that's nto the way launchpad works.  it goes by source packages, nto releases.
<Amaranth> !adept-notifier
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-notifier - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amaranth> !adept-notifier feisty
<Amaranth> !info adept-notifier feisty
<ubotu> adept-notifier: system tray notifier of available system updates. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.2ubuntu21 (feisty), package size 266 kB, installed size 768 kB
<Amaranth> dang Seveas broke that :)
<Amaranth> Lynoure: unless adept-notifier has it's own source package
<budluva> Amaranth: hahaha, DOH!
<budluva> Amaranth: thanks
<Hidan> hobbsee: wait, then i'm getting confused...  see, there's this section on launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+bugs
<Amaranth> budluva: GNOME is great like that :D
<Hobbsee> Hidan: yeah.  it's not used.
<Hidan> hobbsee: so, i... just leave it as it is, under linux-source 2.6.20 ?
<Amaranth> sometimes it is but rarely
<Amaranth> because we don't fix bugs for old releases so they'd get lost in there
<Hobbsee> Hidan: no, change the l-s-2.6.20 to cupsys
<budluva> Amaranth: how can i tail that, will that show me write speed's or errors?
<Hidan> hobbsee: well, i changed the later one to cupsys already. I'm actually talking about the "resume from disk failed" bug report. =P
<shirish> Hobbsee: which package should I file a bug under if I want to see some functionality added to launchpad?
<Hobbsee> Hidan: that feisty link is only used in special circumstances which you dont need to worry about
<Hobbsee> shirish: which section of launchpad?
<Hobbsee> Hidan: right.  what would that be under?
<budluva> can i tail a PID i find in ps aux?
<shirish> Hobsee: the sending of attachment thing
<budluva> i see /usr/bin/nautilus-cd-burner and growisofs, can i just tail the pid for growisofs?
<Hobbsee> shirish: probably under launchpad then.  launchpad.net/products/launchpad
<Hidan> hobbsee: lol... also under linux-source 2.6.20
<Hidan> hobbsee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/103405
<ubotu> Malone bug 103405 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Checking swsusp image: resume from disk failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Amaranth> budluva: it'll show you errors
<budluva> no write speed though eh
<Amaranth> budluva: and time remaining, don't think it shows speed
<Amaranth> speed isn't important
<Hidan> hobbsee: do i mark it as a bug under "Distribution" ?
<budluva> less than 9 mins, i can wait :P
<Amaranth> time until it's done is
<Amaranth> Hidan: you don't, unless you want it to be lost and never get fixed
<budluva> Amaranth: you familiar with tovid?
<Amaranth> budluva: nope
<budluva> bah
<Hidan> amaranth: right, so it stays the way it is? Okay lol.
<Lynoure> Gah, new launchpad scaled up my hackergotchi :(
<budluva> i was in the middle of making a dvd and ran out of space, but it encoded all the video files, it was just authoring menu and stuff, wondering how i can re-author without re-encodign
<Amaranth> i use devede
<Amaranth> it doesn't do menus though
<budluva> next question, anyone aware of any tools that will show me my disk transfer speeds?
<poningru> hdparm
<budluva> i want to see disk performance while xfer'ing files from my 200gig hda to my 500gig hdb
<arejay> IS there anyone to set the max speed at which apt-get downloads files?
<poningru> specifically hdparm -t or hdparm -T
<poningru> read the man pages
<Hobbsee> Hidan: no, you dont need to
<budluva> thanks poningru
<Hidan> hobbsee: okay oh lol... i just remembered that only feisty uses linux source 2.6.20 so the devs will know, anyway. =p
<Hidan> i only hope i gave them enough information.
<arejay> apt-get and update-manager always stall with my ipw2200 + wpa2 and i have to ctl+c and keep doing this over and over to download packages
<arejay> any ideas?
<CarinArr> other downloads don't stall?
<arejay> not in firefox etc, no.
<arejay> [33111.048000]  CCMP: replay detected: STA=00:0c:41:19:47:68 previous PN 00000000003c received PN 000000000039
<arejay> [33111.048000]  CCMP: replay detected: STA=00:0c:41:19:47:68 previous PN 00000000003d received PN 00000000003a
<arejay> shows up in dmesg
<arejay> :/
<arejay> did some googleing and well.. not much to say
<Lynoure> arejay: metoo.
<zdzichuBG> I have lot of them too
<arejay> Lynoure, does apt-get stall for you?
<Lynoure> arejay: or almost, on WPA1, tkip replay.
<Lynoure> arejay: no.
<zdzichuBG> speed maxes out at about 110KB/s, and NFS is unusable
<zdzichuBG> I have ipw3945 + wrt54gl
<Lynoure> arejay: but if you have a lot of outages from that, of course it will stall for you.
<CarinArr> you'd think his other downloads would stall similarly though
<arejay> arejay, i don't have any problems surfing or downloading with bittorrent only apt-get and wget ..
<arejay> I wanna see if apt-get allows you to specify a max-speed for downloads so i can cap it and see if that works.
<Hobbsee> Hidan: if not, they'll reply back
<arejay> mm, didn't mean to answer my self
<CarinArr> arejay: bittorrents normally have quite a high tolerance for loss of communication though as it can just try connecting to another peer
<CarinArr> and browsing is relatively light
<shirish> Hobbsee: I hope u hang around, I am filing a bug which I would like u to take a look at
<arejay> CarinArr, ah, syn/ack!
<Hidan> hobbsee: yeah, I hope so. :)
* Hobbsee is here a lot fo the time
<Hobbsee> Hidan: may be too late to fix for feisty, though
<shirish> Hobbsee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/103611
<ubotu> Malone bug 103611 in launchpad "a progress bar on the site if uploading a crash file through firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Hobbsee> shirish: looks fine to me
<Hidan> hobbsee: Uh oh. But there're like a few hundred more bugs in launchpad. Doesn't that mean plenty of users'll be facing problems when feisty is released?
<Hobbsee> Hidan: try a few *thousand*
<Hobbsee> and no software is free of bugs
<arejay> hehe
<Hidan> hobbsee: yeah. it's true no software is free of bugs. however, some of these look very critical.
<arejay> ah, looks like apt-get uses curl to download
* arejay looks around curl manpage
<Hobbsee> if you want to get involved into bug triaging, or fixing, you're welcome - the bugsquad always needs help
<shirish> Hobbsee: can u also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pkgsel/+bug/99303 he needs info. but I do not understand his last part of thing
<ubotu> Malone bug 99303 in pkgsel "goes from 24% to 80% & then fails at select & install software" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<shirish> quote but it seems unlikely that largefile could be involved unless you're running close to the edge of disk space requirements
<Hidan> hobbsee: uhhh bug fixing?! no thank you. I don't know any programming. What's triaging, though?
<Hobbsee> shirish: means he doesnt know what the problem is, but doesnt think it's largefile.
<Hobbsee> Hidan: see the links at:
<Hobbsee> [17:45]  *** The channel topic is "Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | HAPPY UNIVERSE HUG DAY | HAPPY HUG DAY".
<shirish> ok anyway would be doing a complete re-install on RC day or the day after that, and see what happens
<Hobbsee> shirish: if you cant reproduce it, just close it
<Hidan> hobbsee: okay, dokie.... however, i've only reported 2 bugs so far.  Also, must it be necessary to clone all bugs? After all, some of them are a "one-time" affair but have occurred for others.
<shirish> Hobbsee: I can reproduce it, I have reproduced it atleast 10 times with the beta alternate CD, the thing is there is nothing in /var/log/syslog it is 0 bytes when I save it
<Hobbsee> shirish: then say that on the bug report, and ask if there are other logs that will give useful info
<Hobbsee> Hidan: well, if someone else can confirm it, then fine.  otherwise it just sits in the list of unconfirmed bugs
<Hidan> Hobbsee: ooh, I see... however, if a bug keeps occurring, does this mean it's already been reproduced?
<Hobbsee> Hidan: not necessarily
<CarinArr> Lynoure: don't know if you noticed it but i filed a bug for adept-updater: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/103607 if you want to confirm it
<ubotu> Malone bug 103607 in adept "Adept-updater announces new version of Kubuntu but does not allow it to be installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<shirish> Hidan: it simply means how it happens for you. reproducing means it should be reproducible at the developers end also or many people
<shirish> Hidan: right now, for e.g. the hwdb-client is not working for many people hence it is a confirmed bug, sort of
<Hidan> shirish: oh yeah... well, it's kinda sad 'cos there're plenty of users with cupsys problems in the Feisty forums. yet no one's coming to report them!!!
<Hidan> *cupsd
<Hidan> and same for so many other bugs
<shirish> Hidan: try going to System > Preferences > Hardware information & see the ubuntu database at the end, do the questionaire & see if your data gets uploaded
<Suurorca> I suppose it's a bit difficult to get regular users do bug reports
<Hidan> shirish: oh you mean the "device database" test? I already did it.
<shirish> Suurorca: on the contrary it is easy, we just need good tools which are able to do it. Right now neither apport is stable or feature complete nor hwdb-client which would give bug triagers/developers easy way to do it.
<shirish> Hidan: was it successful for you?
<Hidan> shirish: yeah, but I did it again. Only this time round, I included my email address.
<Suurorca> shirish, not neccesarily... a lot of users just shrug them of as an anoyance ;/
<shirish> Does anybody know the 3 finger salute like CTRL+ALT+DELETE for Ubuntu
<shirish> Hidan: that was successful then?
<Hobbsee> cupsys is a black art...
<Hobbsee> it's got far too many bugs.
<Hidan> shirish: Yeah, it's successful. bah i gotta restart into WinXP. since someone wants me to print something... ugh, WinXP... with even more troubles than ubuntu.
<poningru> is it wrong that ubuntu+1 is getting more traffic than #ubuntu?
<poningru> ;)
<Hobbsee> poningru: nope :P
<Hidan> Hobbsee: yup, can see from all the complaints in the forums.
<shirish> Suurorca: not me as I understand more I give info. more better drivers as well as pressure on manufacturers to open their hardware/software
<Hobbsee> poningru: but ubuntu does seem to be quieter than usual...'
<poningru> yeah...
<poningru> something's a foot
<Hobbsee> Hidan: i dont read the forums.  they're not a terribly effective use of time
<Suurorca> shirish, you count yourself as a regular user? :o
<shirish> well sort of, I play music, do little bit of IMing,  do little bit of torrenting, file a few bugs here & there thats about it
<Hidan> Hobbsee : oh really? :P  Yeah, irc and msn/icq/etc. is still a lot better. You get to troubleshoot within a few mins instead of waiting for hours. :p
<shirish> play means hearing music although do djembe once in a while also
<Hobbsee> Hidan: heh.  yeah, well.  irc is a big distraction too, but i find that the forums have no way of saying "this is fixed" and people dont search first
<Suurorca> I sure see you talk a lot about different bugs... definitely shows interest in the OS =p
<Hobbsee> so most of the info, from a developer perspective, is hard to get at
<Hobbsee> + they tend to run unofficial repos, which taints the system
<Hobbsee> ie, we cant fix what we dont have access too.  simple fact, but still some people dont get it.
<Hidan> hobbsee: or even if you search, you can't always find the information 'cos there're like many different phrases for the same problem.
<Suurorca> maybe it's just healthy community activity, but I'd still see it as a pretty rare ;/
<Hobbsee> Hidan: true
* arejay sets up trickle + apt-get
<Hobbsee> sudo: /usr/sbin/pbuilder: command not found
* Hobbsee curses new systems
<Hidan> hobbsee: bah it's time for me to get into WinXP. I'll miss Ubuntu, even if it's just for a few minutes. :p
<Hobbsee> Hidan: awww
<Hobbsee> ah, there we go.  pbuilder updating
<Hidan> hobbsee: yep, need to print something. I wish there was something else than cupsys but oh well.
<shirish> Hidan: I also have issues with cupsys for e.g. this is on the distros, never really have been able to use the http://localhost:631 really
<arejay>  i have cups + samba issues as well
<arejay> E [05/Apr/2007:20:51:35 -0400]  [Job 14]  No ticket cache found for userid=1000
<arejay> E [05/Apr/2007:20:51:35 -0400]  [Job 14]  Can not get the ticket cache for rj
<arejay> no print :(
<shirish> I have been banging my head with this on dapper, on feisty I have not tried this, on dapper even though with the user added to lpadmin any change requires a username & password & given the username & password brings it back again.
<Hidan> Hidan: dunno what localhost is but... man, that sucks. Still Feisty is a lot better than Dapper for me. On the ubuntu forums, I'd plenty of headaches with Dapper. Now in Feisty, I get some crashes but that's a lot better than not  being able to work.
<Hidan> oops
<Hidan> Hobbsee: dunno what localhost is but... man, that sucks. Still Feisty is a lot better than Dapper for me. On the ubuntu forums, I'd plenty of headaches with Dapper. Now in Feisty, I get some crashes but that's a lot better than not  being able to work.
<shirish> then there is no gutenprint driver for my printer, I saw an .rpm driver from avasys which supposedly works
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee wonders how cupsys is dying
<arejay> lol
<Hidan> dying? yeowch!
<shirish> Hidan: if you have cupsys installed just go to the browser, in destination type http://localhost:631
<Hidan> anyways i really need to boot into WinXP now. be back in a bit. =)
<Hidan> ooh kay i see, thanks for the tip, shirish.
<shirish> Hidan: welcome, that is just the tip of the iceberg though
<Hidan> shirish: still, i've disabled Printer services for now, though...
<Hidan> Shirish: otherwise, i'd be adding into the amount of troubles i'll get in Feisty.
* shirish wishes he had a printer to do some test runs
<shirish> Hidan: completely understandable
<Hidan> okay dokie... time for me to run, folks!
<Hidan> Take care and thank you for the help . :)
* Hobbsee concludes that cupsys is often broken, and that she has no idea how to fix it, nor the wish to learn to
* shirish is wowed that Hobbsee is a she
<shirish> not many women into derivative from xp
<shirish> guys gotta run, sweet smelling lunch calls, bbl
<Hobbsee> nto many women into tech at all.  but we exist
<hylje> hence no girls on the internet
<shirish> yup, that is truly sad
<icecruncher> sob
* Hobbsee looks into bug 103476
<ubotu> Malone bug 103476 in basket "[can-not-install]  file overwrite error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103476
<Lynoure> CarinArr: there was another bug already on it...
<Lynoure> CarinArr: maybe you can help me with one of my bugs, too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/93081
<ubotu> Malone bug 93081 in kdebase "konqueror does not accept SSL certificates "forever"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
* arejay dates a *nix chick
<arejay> she runs fbsd tho :/
<arejay> they *do* exist :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Lynoure> a lot of wowing to be had for a person that wows at every she on irc.
* Hobbsee wonders how best to fix this
<Lynoure> argh, I'm having trouble getting landscape oriented pdfs to print right...
<arejay> that bug looks like a upstream issue in konqueror
<Hobbsee> indeed.  please file it upstream.
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: I have no idea where upstream bugreporting is. Unlike Debian, Ubuntu bug tracking does not relay to upstream?
<hylje> kde.org
<yuriy> course we do
<yuriy> hiya Hobbsee
<yuriy> so who wants to save me some time and give me a PS3
<yuriy> i won't play any games on it, i swear
<Hobbsee> hey yuriy!
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: bugs.kde.org
<Lynoure> so that is two "no we don't" and one "yes we do" =)
<yuriy> Lynoure: oh, not automatically if that's what you meant :-\
<Lynoure> yuriy: no, did not mean automatically, more like for confirmed upstream bugs...
<yuriy> Lynoure: have to do it yourself/ourselves
<arejay> damn it, i missed seinfeld
<Lynoure> yuriy: I hate the thought of having to register to n+1 upstream bug tracking sites, and having to guess whether something is upstream bug or not, not having that many computers to play with myself
<CarinArr> Lynoure: i can't even get konqueror to browse anything online so i can't confirm that one i'm afraid;)
<CarinArr> [09:17]  < arejay> they *do* exist :)
<CarinArr> cute;)
<CarinArr> having said that.. tech guys in our office refused to give me the root password for my own machine for months, where all the blokes were given theirs without questions
<Hobbsee> CarinArr: that's mean.  hope you gave them hell for it.
<arejay> CarinArr, you should of hacked it using a live-cd :)
<CarinArr> heh
<yuriy> can you actually do that with linux?
<arejay> mount it r/w and replace passwd?
<CarinArr> well after them faffing about and failing to install the drivers for my quadrofx card on suse, they grouchily let me install ubuntu though they were adamant i wouldn't be able to ask them for support ever
<Lynoure> Well, it would if mighty nice if someone could confirm the bug reported to upstream, http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=143898
<ubotu> KDE bug 143898 in general "SSL certificates are not kept "forever", just for an hour" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed] 
<arejay> Lynoure, give me a site with a invalid SSL cert
<CarinArr> need i add that it took me 5 minutes to install the nvidia drivers properly on ubuntu;)
<yuriy> Lynoure: don't forget to "also affects upstream" in the LP bug
<yuriy> CarinArr: a whole 5 minutes!?
<Lynoure> yuriy: I was told to report it directly to upstream just now, what's the point of doing anything to the LP bug anymore?
<yuriy> :P
* Lynoure is puzzled
<Lynoure> arejay: try https://lynoure.org
<yuriy> Lynoure: well, there's no point in closing it.. and the option is there to track the upstream bug
<yuriy> and there's always the chance it's actually not an upstream bug
<Lynoure> h.
<arejay> Lynoure, did you see the bug on google talking about kwallet crashing causing ssl certs to not be remembered?
<Lynoure> arejay: no, I do not track google bugs... Don't even know where they are.
<Lynoure> arejay: I haven't seen my kwallet crash so far...
<arejay> Lynoure, i mean't searching on google
<arejay> Lynoure, me neither, so you're saying that konq refuses to remember it past 1 hr ?
<Lynoure> arejay: yes, it remembers it fine for the hour.
* arejay will report back in 1hr if it remembered it or not
<arejay> when i close out konq and re-open it and visit the same site, i'am prompted for my kwallet password and then everything goes as normal
<arejay> I'am also useing gnome tho, not the full kde environment
<Robokop> i can't boot anymore after update of yesterday
<Robokop> it can't find my partitions in /dev anymore
<yuriy> Robokop: what kernel?
<Robokop> 2.6.20-13
<yuriy> have tha problem too on my desktop :-\
<arejay> gee. my laptop is running @ 175F
* arejay cook's a steak
<yuriy> note to self: tab != z
<Robokop> is there a way to make my system bootable again without having to reinstal?
<yuriy> Robokop: have you tried booting an older kernel?
<Robokop> gave the same error
<arejay> eek! i hope you did'nt lose your fs :(
<arejay> Robokop, have you tried booting from a live-cd and re-installing grub
<Robokop> didn't lose my fs because i can mount it under windows with the ext2ifs driver
<arejay> Robokop, boot live-cd, sudo to root, run grub, type find /boot/grub/stage2
<arejay> then type setup (whatever grub spits out after running the find command)
<arejay> and then type root (hd0) or what not
<arejay> (might wanna do a little more research on re-installing grub from live-cd)
<Robokop> grub still can find everything so hd(0,5) is good, but /dev/hdc6 isn't found
<HerrWeltschaft> hi
<HerrWeltschaft> what does "grub error 16" mean?
<rambo3> look it up
<gnomefreak> !grub | HerrWeltschaft
<ubotu> HerrWeltschaft: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gnomefreak> HerrWeltschaft: one of the above links has that info or faster to use google for grub error 16
<rambo3> i looked it up you have syntax error in menu.lst
<HerrWeltschaft> rambo3, me?
<Matte30> hello
<rambo3> yeah
<HerrWeltschaft> gnomefreak, i googled, but i didnt find anything. but i will try your links
<Matte30> i'm trying to install Feisty on my laptop, but X goes on a blank screen
<Matte30> it's the first time i try ubuntu (i've been a gentoo user)
<Matte30> is there any way to install it in text mode?
<gnomefreak> Matte30: grab the alternate cd
<HerrWeltschaft> rambo3 the problem is: i tried booting with ubuntu-cd, but i cant mount the partition to check the menu.lst. i get this error: wrong fs type, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1, missing codepage or other error
<rambo3> HerrWeltschaft, do you ge grub menu ? press esc of not
<rambo3> HerrWeltschaft, ok .check sudo  fdisk -l
<HerrWeltschaft> rambo3, what?? if i get the grub menu at startup?
<rambo3> before mounting
<foxiness> did spell_check remove_it from ubuntu ? intellegint one "sorry if there a miss spell and you know why :)"
<Matte30> ok i'll try that one
<Matte30> thank you vm
<rambo3> HerrWeltschaft, yes do you get grub menu
<foxiness> spell!
<HerrWeltschaft> rambo3, no - when it should appear, he just sais: "error 16"
<foxiness> spelling!
<rambo3> HerrWeltschaft, ok biit live CD
<rambo3> boot
<HerrWeltschaft> i did....wait a second - i try it with "sudo fdisk -l"
<HerrWeltschaft> im back in minute.....
<HerrWeltschaft> ok, i did - and it seems to be all right my hardware. but i still cant mount it
<HerrWeltschaft> foxiness, u mean me with "spelling"?
<Robokop> my /dev seems to be broken
<Robokop> grub works but can't find /dev/hdc6
<rambo3> HerrWeltschaft, recover partition
<HerrWeltschaft> rambo3 ? how?
<rambo3> HerrWeltschaft, fsck.ext3 /dev/XXX
<rambo3> if you lost superblock find it with:  mke2fs -n
<rambo3> one of those should do
<HerrWeltschaft> rambo3, ok ty - i go try it. one minute pls...
<rambo3> mke2fs -n /deb/XXX that is
<Robokop> is there a way to fix my /dev?
<rambo3> MKDEV
<rambo3> Robokop, whats the problem
<Robokop> well my system won't boot anymore
<rambo3> man MAKEDEV
<Robokop> grub works fine
<rambo3> whats the error ?
<Robokop> VFS error /dev/hdc6 not found
<rambo3> was it remaped ?
<Robokop> no because it is still (hd0,5) in grub
<rambo3> Robokop, try chainging UUID line with root=/dev/hda6
<Robokop> rambo3: already done that
<rambo3> 0,5 should be hda
<rambo3> not hdc
<Robokop> rambo3: has always been hdc i can try to check for hda
<Robokop> will return here after reboot
<Hidan> Hobbsee: back but man... there's absolutely one thing i'll miss from WinXP: stability. No crashes and problems running programs. :/ Looks like Ubuntu has a lot to catch up if it wants to stop behaving like Win98 (for many at least).
<rambo3> !beta
<ubotu> Download Feisty Fawn Beta at http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04, read release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Beta and upgrade instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades; consider doing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing; Just because it's almost ready doesn't mean it is - final releases happen when they do for a reason, be warned and prepared for unbootable systems.
<Robokop> rambo3: didn't work
<Robokop> same vfs error
<HerrWeltschaft> rambo3, it worked - i had many messages with "broken inodes" or something...and i fixed it. now i can mount it and i now try to fix grub
<rambo3> partition is ok then when it can read grub , use live cd to find parition and vhange menu.lst
<rambo3> HerrWeltschaft, ok ,
<XamDM> HerrWeltschaft, if grub still fails try supergrubdisk
<HerrWeltschaft> rambo3, it seems, grub totally crashed, because now he doesnt even rech grub. he reboots all the time, before he rech grub. i will try supergrub disk now
<rambo3> that message was to Robokop .
<rambo3> HerrWeltschaft, just install grub and do update-grub
<HerrWeltschaft> with live-cd?
<rambo3> yeah
<HerrWeltschaft> and then with synaptic?
<rambo3> no  you maby dont have to update-grub , its command to update menu.lst
<HerrWeltschaft> ?
<Zaggynl> Can I install Feisty, and keep my /home directory as it is?
<Zaggynl> I'm running dapper now
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> if you tell it not ot format /home
<Zaggynl> hmm okay
<rambo3> Zaggynl, is it on separate partition ?
<Zaggynl> not sure
<HerrWeltschaft> rambo3, how can i install and update grub with live-cd? im on desktop with ubuntu live-cd now
<rambo3> then it isnt
<Zaggynl> nope, it isn;t
<rambo3> HerrWeltschaft, try grub-install /dev/hda first
<gnomefreak> HerrWeltschaft: if you read the links ubotu gave you earlier the full instructions are theree
<rambo3> if it doesnt work then you ll have to mount it and chroot into it
<Hidan> hobbsee: hello agian. ^___^
<|thunder> dont use feisty on production systems ? whats that all about?
<HerrWeltschaft> ok, i read the links
<rambo3> Zaggynl, create new parition and move /home to it cp -a
<Hidan> |thunder: probably means don't use on systems you're going to use for day-to-day work.
<Zaggynl> rambo3, I'm kinda low on diskspace
<Hobbsee> Hidan: hi
<Hidan> |thunder: because Feisty's likely to crash or even create problems for your Windows partitions.
<gnomefreak> |thunder: its still unstable and use it on a pc that has no important info on it or if you need pc to boot everyday dont use it
<Zaggynl> hum
<Zaggynl> in that case, I'll sit 'n wait until feisty is stable <:
<Hidan> yeah well i'm using Feisty anyways.
<|thunder> Hidan; What ?   are we talking about that one thats supposed to hit april 19 ?
<gnomefreak> |thunder: thats feisty
<Hidan> Hidan: Yes, Feisty lol... look in the forums and at launchpad, man. There're so many reported bugs under "Ubuntu" and "Feisty bugs".
<Hidan> |thunder: Yes, Feisty lol... look in the forums and at launchpad, man. There're so many reported bugs under "Ubuntu" and "Feisty bugs".
<Hidan> bah why do i keep talking to myself.
<|thunder> there's always bugs in distros. thas why theres trac
<gnomefreak> |thunder: we cant stop from doing what you want but you were warned
<Hidan> yeah well, i hope that most of the problems will be smoothed out soon... =/
<arejay> my feisty systems *mostly* works :)
<|thunder> but to reccomend its just a toy and not for day to day use is like saying you dont trust linux with your data. if thats the case, then I should just stay with edgy, or go back to dapper even.
<Hidan> arejay: same here except that today, there were 2 system freezes. I still have not figured out the cause.
<Hidan> arejay: i'm going to try and uninstall CUPS and HP printing from my system.
<|thunder> Hidan; are you sure it was a complete system freeze? As in frozen kernel? Do you know about magic kernel keys ?
<Hidan> magic kernel keys? huh? well, what happened was that mouse and keyboard stopped responding. I hit caps lock key... no response either.
<|thunder> that dont meant shit on linux
<|thunder> 99% of the time the kernel is fine, just X crashing
<|thunder> even if ctrl-alt-bkspasce does nothing
<|thunder> just remember 'every uncle is boy'
<Hidan> huh?
<Hidan> uncle is a boy?
<|thunder> yep
<|thunder> EUIB
<Hidan> what does that mean?
<|thunder> no
<|thunder> Every Uncle Is Boy'
<|thunder> EUIB
<Hidan> ... ...
<arejay> lol
<|thunder> thats the proper order to do the magic keys in
<|thunder> to safely reboot
<Hidan> ?????? oh
<Hidan> press in that combo, huh?
<|thunder> that order
<Hidan> but what if linux isn't reading from the keyboard?
<|thunder> dosnt mean the kernel isnt
<|thunder> it just ignores most keys combos
<|thunder> you see the print button, how udnerneath it is SysReq ?
<Hidan> yeah i do...
<Hidan> oh okay. however, i've indeed confirmed that previously, one of my crashes = kernel crash
<Hidan> oops
<|thunder> its not there for looks
<Hidan> that's an old message, ignore it.
<|thunder> alt-SysReq-E
<|thunder> then be sure to release ALL KEYS
<|thunder> then
<|thunder> alt-SysReq-U
<|thunder> alt-SysReq-I
<|thunder> alt-SysReq-B
<|thunder> that stops X, sysncs the ram buffers to disc, something else, and finally reboots
<|thunder> thats a safe reboot when locked up
<|thunder> but, you should first try alt-SysReq-E then ctrl-alt-F6 to try for a tty to restart X
<|thunder> i think he tried it
<Lucifiel> holy moly
<Lucifiel> i tried pressing alt + sysreq + e
<Lucifiel> and my entire system ... just
<|thunder> that was smart
<Lucifiel> gee then i tried hitting EUIB in that order... also no luck.
<Lucifiel> smart?
<|thunder> kills X with a vengence
<Lucifiel> ,,, ...
<Lucifiel> you you... you
<Hidan> nooo why didn't anyone tell me that? T__T
<Hidan> oh well now i know. =(
<|thunder> i did
<|thunder> <|thunder> alt-SysReq-E
<|thunder> <|thunder> then be sure to release ALL KEYS
<|thunder> <|thunder> then
<|thunder> <|thunder> alt-SysReq-U
<|thunder> <|thunder> alt-SysReq-I
<|thunder> <|thunder> alt-SysReq-B
<|thunder> * finalbeta (n=finalbet@d54C689F7.access.telenet.be) has joined #ubuntu+1
<|thunder> * linxeh (n=linx@88-96-202-38.dsl.zen.co.uk) has joined #ubuntu+1
<|thunder> <|thunder> that stops X, sysncs the ram buffers to disc, something else, and finally reboots
<Hidan> oh 'cos i pressed that
<|thunder> <|thunder> thats a safe reboot when locked up
<|thunder> * Hidan has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<Hidan> before i saw the rest.
<|thunder> <|thunder> but, you should first try alt-SysReq-E then ctrl-alt-F6 to try for a tty to restart X
<Suurorca> hmmh, anyone got an idea as to why my hdparm.conf seems to be ignored? ;/
<finalbeta> !paste | |thunder
<Hidan> as in: i never saw the rest of the messages lol
<Hidan> that was a really deserved lesson; never try out random key combos for fun. :p
<ubotu> |thunder: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hidan> ooh so that's how you unlock the system.
<Hidan> thank you, dude.
<|thunder> yup
<|thunder> hady
<|thunder> *handy even
<Hidan> bah it's so damn hot
<Hidan> it's almost 6 pm and i'm burning
<|thunder> is snowing here
<Hidan> i think i'll go down for some ice-cream. =P
<|thunder> its 6AM here, ha
<Hidan> i just can't take the heat anymore.
<Hidan> oh where're you from?
<|thunder> USA
<Hidan> aha... winsconin?
<|thunder> where you from. russia ?
<|thunder> lol
<Hidan> singapore. =)
<|thunder> no, michigan, next door
<|thunder> awesome. tony jaa
<|thunder> thats the man
<shirish> Hidan: |thunder are u on feisty?
<|thunder> nay
<|thunder> edgy
<Hidan> tony jaa? i thought that guy's from Thailand?
<Hidan> feisty here.
<Hidan> dapper was a nightmare for me...
<|thunder> ohh ya, good call. i was 100% wrong. singapore. still got lots of cheap hookers?
<gerry_> hello
<gerry_> how to get beryl work on feisty?
<Lynoure> arejay: Any results yet?
<Hidan> |thunder: i wouldn't know. :P  I suspect so but , man, I'm not a lesbian. nor am I bisexual. =D
<arejay> let me check
<gerry_> i always get "no composite extension" messges
<shirish> Hidan: can u test the command pidof <program> insert any program name here
<Hidan> shirish: okay . hang on.
<gerry_> i followed the wiki guide step by step, but for edgy not for feisty
<shirish> Hidan: a small thing, it should be a running program
<|thunder> Hidan; you are implying that you are a woman, or that all whore in singapore are either men or trannys?
<gerry_> any help?
<Hidan> |thunder: I'm female. =P
<|thunder> rodger that
<Hidan> shirish: pidof konversation = 5435
<shirish> ok it works for you, it does not work for me :/
<gerry_> **************************************************************
<gerry_> * Beryl system compatiblity check                            *
<gerry_> **************************************************************
<gerry_> Detected xserver                                : AIGLX
<gerry_> Checking Display :0.0 ...
<gerry_> Checking for XComposite extension               : failed
<Hidan> shirish: aww man that's not good.
<gerry_> No composite extension
<Hidan> ... ...
<gerry_> not too long, i think
<Hidan> well, that does sound like a nightmare
<gerry_> hmm
<Hidan> shirish: somehow, that pidof < program> doesn't work for swiftfox. i wonder why.
<gerry_> any one familiar with beryl setup?
<Lynoure> arejay: I'll have to go soon, but I'll notice anything addressed to me anyway, especially msged stuff :)
* Hidan shakes a fist at Ubuntu... curses!!!!
<Hidan> X sorta froze again and then when it booted up again into Ubuntu, it just froze at the loading screen. #@$#@
<Hidan> and i shouldn't have pressed alt + crtl + delete... that caused the keyboard's lights to start flashing...
<Hidan> oh man
<shirish> Hidan: what is the alt+ctl+delete for?
<Hidan> shirish: well, it sorta cold reboots the system.
<miilunpolttaja> hello. I have a problem
<Hidan> i can't exactly remember when you use it though 'cos for me, i do it all on instinct.
<shirish> Hidan: is there something similar to a task manager in Ubuntu?
<Hidan> huh i think i'm going to go back into WinXP for now.
<miil> when I click the logout-door on my panel, it takes a few minutes until the window opens
<miil> and until it opens, the panels don't work
<Hidan> Shirish: System ---> Administration -----> System monitor.
<miil> what is this problem related? I don't know what to look for in the forums
<Hidan> miil : sorry can't help you there.
<gop> Error 8: Kernel must be loaded before booting  "I am getting this error"
<gop> how do I fix it
<miil> ok thanks anyways
<minimec> gop: Looks that there is an error in your menu.list in /biit/grub. May the 'Super'Grub' Software (which is a boot CD to fix grub problems) may help.
<alex__> can anyone help me with my sound card and wifi card? I'm usuing ubuntu feisty running on LG laptop
<poningru> !sound | alex__
<ubotu> alex__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<poningru> apart from that I cant help with sound
<poningru> what's wrong with your wifi though
<alex__> let's start with the sound isue. ok?
<poningru> o..k
<alex__> first of all I posted a bug report and I'm not realy sure on wich site. I used to get mails but have stoped recivng them, I checked my mail box but there is no mail regarding it
<poningru> hmm that generally means there is no activity on the bug
<pari> hello everybody, any good news regarding nvidia-glx-legacy yet? Or I'll have to wait until official release and hope it'll be fixed
<poningru> you only get mail on a bug if someone is actively working on it
<alex__> alsa is selceted and I used to have sound untill I downloaded songbird and played it after a major update
<poningru> err if there is any changes on it rather
<alex__> I recived an error "Could not establish connection to sound server"
<alex__> and now, whenever I try to play a soundfile I get this error
<Lucifiel> back on winxp right now... hmm
<alex__> what is the standart webserver for bug reports?
<poningru> alex__: launchpad.net
<Lucifiel> you mean launchpad.net ?
<poningru> alex__: assuming you tried a restart of the box
<slytherin> Can anyone tell me which CD I need for Core 2 Duo? Is it i386 or x86-64?
<alex__> about ten times
<alex__> was it updated latily?
<poningru> slytherin: the former
<Hobbsee> slytherin: the latter
<poningru> Hobart: ...
<Hobbsee> i thought...
<Hobbsee> oh well, go with poningru
<pari> :)
<Hobbsee> the core 2 duo's run 64 bit mode.  or can
<slytherin> poningru: Hobbsee: which one exactly?
<Lucifiel> slytherin: oh let me see, harry potter's huh? :P
<poningru> buh...
<poningru> slytherin, Hobbsee hold on let me go see
<slytherin> Lucifiel: :-)
<JDahl> can anyone here confirm that Trac (with Python2.5) doesn't work under Feisty?  I am having problems,  and this link (http://trac.edgewall.org/wiki/TracForPython2.5) says I need to manually install clearsilver 0.10.4,   but I'd like to hear if others have problems before I start to manually installing replacements
<gryfindor> OH BUH
<Prof_snape> :P
<gryfindor> slytherin: go with what Hobbsee said
<gryfindor> it can do x86 instructions set
<slytherin> poningru: Ok.
<poningru> err x86-64*
<poningru> rather
<alex__> gryfindo, what can I do
<ailean> how do i do a dist-upgrade rather than using the CD?
<poningru> !upgrade | ailean
<ubotu> ailean: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ailean> thanks poningru
<alex__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/97023
<ubotu> Malone bug 97023 in linux-source-2.6.20 "sound server problem with ubuntu feisty" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<poningru> alex__: yeah like I said dude I dont have much exp with sound
<slytherin> poningru: So x86-64 is final, right?
<poningru> slytherin: yep
<alex__> ok
<alex__> about the wifi
<alex__> there is the network thingy in the system tray
<poningru> right
<alex__> it recognize my soundcard and network but just doesn't connect
<poningru> wificard*
<alex__> I can do "sudo dhclient ra0" and then all is ok
<poningru> oh
<poningru> hmm
<alex__> the wificard is ralink
<poningru> its just not getting an ip address from your router
<alex__> I guess so
<alex__> and also didn't work on other networks
<alex__> I can even set it manually from the gui
<Prof_snape> hmmm I wonder if it's recommended to reinstall X if it has problems on feisty
<slytherin> Hidan: Don't reinstall it. Just to dpkg-reconfigure
<Hidan> slytherin: okay i'll copy down those commands.
<alex__> well, I got to get away for awhile, sorry be back soon
<poningru> alex__: that is weird I would say try reinstalling network-manager
<Hidan> slytherin: what does dpkg mean anyways?
<poningru> k
<slytherin> Hidan: First tell me what the problem is
<poningru> Hidan: its a command to redetect all the X things like it did during install time
<shirish> !info dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg: package maintenance system for Debian. In component main, is required. Version 1.13.24ubuntu6 (feisty), package size 1901 kB, installed size 6024 kB
<Hidan> slytherin: poningru: In Feisty, everything stops responding. I've to hit alt + magic keys (every uncle is boy) to do a reboot.
<slytherin> Hidan: Stops responding when?
<poningru> shirish: its dpkg-reconfigure
<shirish> Hidan: I usually do a ctrl+alt+backspace then it takes me to new login, without rebooting
<Hidan> slytherin: well, it happens at random. Sometimes, when i'm chatting in Kopete or downloading emails from Thunderbird.
<shirish> poningru: that is for configuring X, I have had very bad experience with that
<shirish> poningru: are u trying it or who is trying it?
<Hidan> shirish: mmm, when X stops responding, pressing ctrl +alt + backspace doesn't work.
<slytherin> Hidan: Ok the try command 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' (without quotes) and see if reconfiguring makes any difference.
<shirish> Hidan: ah for X responding, sorry I thought something else, sometimes when applications stop responding then I use that
<Hidan> slytherin: ahhh okay  i'll do that as soon as i reboot into ubuntu.
<shirish> Hidan: what is your graphics setup? Integrated or any graphics card?
<Hidan> shirish: no problem.
<Hidan> shirish: power color ati 9600 pro.
<shirish> Hidan: ok rather than doing that, perhaps you could try the -ati-modesetting driver
<Hidan> yeah, i know about the Ati problems with ubuntu but i can't just buy another mobos+ gfx card, simply to switch an o/s.
<Suurorca> actually ai would rather try the magic sysrq+k (kill current console) before using the reboot spell...
<Hidan> shirish: ooh okay.
<Suurorca> if someone forgot to mention that one
<shirish> Hidan: I changed my driver to i810-modesetting driver & things are way better than before. I get full resolutions
<Hidan> shirish: what's i810 - modsetting ?
<shirish> Hidan: i810 is the name of a driver family of integrated intel chipsets
<icecruncher> kubuntu won't recognize my usb drive, what should I do?
<shirish> Hidan: for e.g. here is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting/+bug/90213 the bug-report for intel
<ubotu> Malone bug 90213 in xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting "xf86-video-intel 1.9.91 (2.0 RC1) is out, and would be nice to have as the source for the xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting package" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<Hidan> shirish: huh? integrated intel?! how does that work for an ati card?
<shirish> Hidan: similarly search for your ati-modesetting drivers in bugsquad, I am guessing Timo also has drivers for you
<Hidan> surroca: okay, yeah... the magic key is a bit better.
<Hidan> shirish: oh phew lol
<shirish> Hidan: they are testing these new drivers as by May end if enough people test it there should be good drivers for everybody, things are under testing
<Hidan> shirish: hmmmm nothing for ati-modesetting
<Hidan> google search for ati-modesetting = few results too. hmm
<shirish> Hidan: it is just the logic of what is happening & how people are doing, what you will have to do is search in launch-pad for your drivers or write to Timo for this or even just look at things on his plate
<shirish> Hidan: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2007-April/date.html these are the people who are working on releasing the source drivers
<Hidan> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/
<Hidan> hmmm
<Hidan> looks like i took a bad time to switch to ubuntu lol
<shirish> Hidan: on the contrary you took the perfect time, this issue had been going on for the last 1 1.5 years, finally the solutions are in sight
<Hidan> shirish: great. =p
<Hidan> shirish: may, huh?
<capiira> hi hi its very difficult to take the lastest kernel source and compile it by myself? I need to compile it with a special option to make my scanner work :/
<shirish> Hidan: something like that, nothing is officially declared, but if enough testers do the thing of testing
<slytherin> capiira: It will be better if you log bug for porting the fix to Ubuntu kernel so that others will benefit from it.
<shirish> capiira: my take would be to file a bug & tell them to make some module for it or something
<Hidan> but it ain't so great when most of your licenses for proprietary s/w are expiring and you need linux to work. but linux at the same time, is giving you problems.
<capiira> they dont really care for it becuase its cause by a new kernel feature USB_SUSPEND or so
<shirish> Hidan: till last year, intel was not giving access to open source software developers to its integrated chipset details, now there is one guy who is being paid by them to work on drivers which can work on free software
<capiira> and kernel team don't want to disable it because they think a notebook suspend feature is more important than a working canon scanners
<Hidan> shirish: well, what caused the change of mind?
<NewUser> i want to md5 hash code for fiestyfawn ? there is no listed on website ? so i want to Check my ISO.. with MD5SUM .. so how can i Check without md5 hash key ?
<shirish> Hidan: I have no idea, there have been quite a few stories on slashdot.org about this, but then its all gossip
<Hidan> shirish: huh.
<capiira> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/+bug/85488
<ubotu> Malone bug 85488 in sane-backends "Canon Lide25 (plustek backend) scanner does not scan via gui" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<shirish> NewUser: have u checked on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<shirish> Hidan: I mean the reasons behind Intel having a guy on the rolls doing work for free software even if it is just making drivers do better
<shirish> NewUser: it is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<NewUser> shirish: i have fiesty download iso.
<slytherin> NewUser: When did you download the ISO?
<NewUser> i want to check all files fine
<shirish> NewUser: fine, is it the beta version or what?
<NewUser> I just completed it today
<NewUser> yes it is beta
<shirish> NewUser: if you want I can hunt the beta md5sum for you & give it to you
<slytherin> NewUser: Check this file http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/MD5SUMS
<NewUser> shirish: really thanks for that if u can.
<Hidan> shirish: Yeah i know what you mean. Man, now let's just all hope that they aren't scheming to do something malicious to Linux. =p Haha just j/k.
<Hidan> shirish: anyways going to reboot into ubuntu now and try that. But seriously, i hope it gets more stable. =(
<shirish> Hidan: it will it just need people who are passionate about it , each distro. adds another useful usability layer on the top
<slytherin> Hidan: May be your problem is with enabling 'Desktop Effects'
<Hidan> shirish: yeah, anyways I hope that the Ubuntu team will resolve the issues I've been facing.
<capiira> so anyone know a link to a nice site that explains how to compile a kernel and install it?
<Hidan> slytherin: mmm desktop effects aren't enabled on Feisty for me.
<NewUser> slytherin: well thanks for that.. i put this code in compare tab.. then compare it. then msg comes " MD5 Check Sums Are the Same. " that mean Iso image is Valid for Use?
<slytherin> Hidan: Ok. try that reconfigure command and let us know the results.
<billy> NewUser: yes.
<slytherin> NewUser: Yes, and if you are in doubt then you should be able to check installation media at the time of installation also.
<assasukasse> i want to installa dc++ client, where should i get it?
<NewUser> slytherin: okie get it :) thanks alot
<NewUser> billy: thanks man
<slytherin> NewUser: I mean may be the ISo is ok but something gets borked with CD
<Hidan> slytherin: yeah sure. be back soon. !!!!
<NewUser> slytherin: yea u r right.. first i check the media then try to install it.
<billy> NewUser: but do what slytherin said.  Check the CD as well.
<NewUser> billy: sure..
<NewUser> thnks for all.. now going to install.. will be back later.
<billy> good luck!
<NewUser> ty
<shirish> ah good, he got it I got into something else
<Lucifiel> bah mmm
<Lucifiel> slytherin: trying out gksudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg now. however, it won't proceed past the "users of powerpc" part.
<_filippo_> !info pre-released
<ubotu> Package pre-released does not exist in feisty
<Lucifiel> !dpkg-reconfigure
<shirish> Lucifiel: u are using an i386 with power-ati card no?
<Lucifiel> shirish: yes...
<Lucifiel> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<shirish> Lucifiel: then why did u choose powerpc?
<slytherin> Lucifiel: Try using just sudo instead of gksudo
<Lucifiel> shirish: i didn't choose powerpc. it just booted me into the part of "users of powerpc machine and users of any computer..."
<Lucifiel> slytherin: yeah, i used sudo.
<shirish> Lucifiel: that is surely strange then
<Lucifiel>                                                                            
<Lucifiel>   Users of PowerPC machines, and users of any computer with multiple video  
<Lucifiel>   devices, should specify the BusID of the video card in an accepted        
<Lucifiel>   bus-specific format.
<Lucifiel> that's what the screen reads.
* slytherin going for snacks.
* shirish for a bath-room break
<Lucifiel> oh well... i'm tired of working with ubuntu.
<nomux> hi to all
<darich> gah kernel updates are a pain :S
<alex__> well, I'm back
* darich recompiles stuff yet again
<shirish> alex__: hi how are u doing?
<alex__> fine shirish
<Lucifiel> great now i gotta restart...
<Lucifiel> config.dat locked
<shirish> Lucifiel: did u check for new drivers for your ati card on launchpad
<alex__> shirish? did you want something?
<shirish> alex__: nope I am happy atm, a cola would have been fine if you are asking :)
<alex__> can anyone help me with my wificard
<Lucifiel> shirish: do i look under bugs , answers or something else? gods, even launchpad is so hard to navigate.
* alex__ hand shirshi a nice red can of coke
* shirish takes a swig & gives it right back to alex_
<alex__> shirish, don't you want my cola?
<Stormx2> Upgrading and I keep getting this --> http://pastebin.ca/426743 <-- suggestions?
<Stormx2> Well, not "keep getting"
<Stormx2> but whenever its to do with initramfs it is
<shirish> alex__: nope its good, but its always good to share right
<shirish> Lucifiel: looking for something to direct to u
<shirish> Lucifiel: look for something under xf86-video-ati-6.6.191 or below series, incidentally the 191 is the latest driver
<alex__> right
<alex__> well, about my wificard, can anyone help me with it?
<Stormx2> If anyone has a mo have a look at my error please... I'm a little worried my ubuntu won't boot...
<Lucifiel> shirish: thanks but do i search under answers or something else?
<elmargol> How can I umount my ipod from the console without sudo?
<elmargol> I can do It on gnome with the mouse
<Lucifiel> shirish: it's okay... i'll probably look for xf86-video-ati-6.5.8.0
<elmargol> eject does't work on feisty anymore
<cafuego_> Ullo. Anyone successfully gotten 2.6.20-14 to boot?
<varka> evolution shows me only empty window opening any mail
<Suurorca> cafuego_: works perfectly fine here..
<varka> cafuego_: here too
<cafuego_> Rite. Mine gets as far as detecting drives, loading usb, finding ubnput devices, then locking up hard and rebooting after 30-odd seconds.
<cafuego_> But -13 is fine.
<cafuego_> I think the main difference is the new libata driver, so I guess I'll blame that.
<Suurorca> anything interesting in bootlogs?
<Lucifiel> shirish: btw, do you have any guide or something similar to help troubleshoot feisty?
<cafuego_> Suurorca: Nope
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys trying to get wireless working on a DEll Inspiron 1501 anyone help
<cafuego_> Suurorca: I did a verbose boot and it all looks normal.
<Paddy_EIRE> !wireles
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireles - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cafuego_> At the point where it's supposed to switch from the initrd to / and do some checking, it just stops.
<Paddy_EIRE> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Suurorca> cafuego_: well, if you think it's the ata-driver, you should probably file a bugreport against kernel-source and include /var/log/boot and your specs
<cafuego_> Suurorca: Well, without mouting / there is no /var/log/boot eh
<Suurorca> ...it's empty?
<cafuego_> I'll file a bug though
<cafuego_> No, contains info from the 2.6.20-13 kernel, which boots fine.
<Suurorca> ah ok, that's always the last boot, I guess
<cafuego_> it never gets as far as mounting any disks, so it can not write any logs
<Suurorca> anything in kern.log.0?
<cafuego_> previous boot
<Suurorca> Isuppose so...
<cafuego_> (which was fine too ;-)
<cafuego_> I cna trace it via serial console and a nullmodem cable, if i cna find the cable, but it reports nothing unusual.
<Suurorca> kernel problems are always so nice to troubleshoot
<cafuego_> tell me about it
<enyc> hrrm ... feisty universe.. Should this be disucssed in herre (#ubuntu+1) or #ubuntu-motu  ??
<cypherdelic> hello everyone
<arejay> hi!
<cypherdelic> cypherdelic@HaeckFlaisch:~$ ufoai./ufo: error while loading shared libraries: libjack-0.100.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cypherdelic> that file is definitly INSTALLED
<cypherdelic> please help
<arejay> ldd /usr/lib/libjack-0.100.0.so.0
<cypherdelic> ok did that
<cypherdelic> cypherdelic@HaeckFlaisch:~$ ldd /usr/lib/libjack-0.100.0.so.0
<cypherdelic>         libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0x00002ab7adef4000)
<cypherdelic>         libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x00002ab7ae176000)
<cypherdelic>         libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x00002ab7ae392000)
<cypherdelic>         libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x00002ab7ae596000)
<cypherdelic>         /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x0000555555554000)
<cypherdelic> cypherdelic@HaeckFlaisch:~$
<arejay> hrm. looks ok to me
<arejay> what program are you trying to use?
<cypherdelic> a game UFO - Alien Invasion
<cypherdelic> installed propperly by sudo
<cypherdelic> it is in /usr/local/games/ufoai
<arejay> try running it with ./ufo +set snd_init 0
<cypherdelic> cypherdelic@HaeckFlaisch:~$ ufoai +set snd_init 0
<cypherdelic> ./ufo: error while loading shared libraries: libjack-0.100.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cypherdelic> cypherdelic@HaeckFlaisch:~$
<Stormx2> Upgrading and I keep getting this --> http://pastebin.ca/426743 <-- suggestions?
<alex__> can anyone help me with my wificard
<alex__> can anyone help me with my wificard?
* Lucifiel knocks ubuntu: damnit ya better not crash on me again!
<XamDM> i hav a strange problem after updatge to feisty, my hdd is now known as sda, is there a ide to scsi modul launched ??, and if so why ??
<XamDM> i noticed scsi_mod ...
<finalbeta> XamDM: feisty uses Libata versus whatever old driver it used.
<finalbeta> You should be using uuid's anyway in fstab.
<XamDM> so, sda is now normal vor ide ???
<XamDM> finalbeta, i do so, just wondering ...
<Lucifiel> btw mmm do any of you receive updates daily while running Feisty?
<finalbeta> XamDM: It's normal, no overhead or anything.
<finalbeta> Lucifiel: sure. It's Beta soft for a reason. it's still being worked on.
<robokop> opera doesn't work anymore for me
<Lucifiel> huh? but i don't receive any updates daily at all. O_o;; I even ran Update Manager and it tells me that "your system is up-to-date"!
<XamDM> finalbeta, how can i n ow activate udma ???, hdparm fails because of scsi-device ...
<cafuego_> XamDM: If dma wasn't enabled my the driver, you should probably be looking for a new device ;-)
<finalbeta> XamDM: no idea at all. I'm having massive problems with it myself, my laptop takes 10 minutes to boot. Search launchpad, bugs are reported.
<someothernick> i've been getting updates daily
<finalbeta> cafuego_: It's happening for many.
<Lucifiel> hmmm... i just received 6 updates but they're all for fonts or for Cairo. but nothing else. uhmmm this is strange.
<finalbeta> cafuego_: Also using UDMA 33 versus higher supported modes.
<cafuego_> finalbeta: what, hdparm failing? Yeah that's normal. blktool should sort that though
<Lucifiel> i think i'll switch from the Singapore server to the main server.
<finalbeta> I mean devices running at lower modes.
<cafuego_> blktool it is, then.
<cafuego_> it's the new and improved hdparm.
<Lucifiel> ugh konversation crashed twice. pfftt
<Lucifiel> btw, in "Software sources":  do you guys choose to download "source code" too?
<cafuego_> ioc, it hasn't been ported to libata either
<finalbeta> Lucifiel: no, unless you want to look at the code, disable it and stuff will go faster.
<watchme> hi
<Lucifiel> finalbeta: k phew it's disabled here. hmm
<fKn> hi
<fKn> i am trying ubuntu feisty. everytime i update to a new kernel the menu.lst will be updated too. the problem i, that the "root" kernel parameter will be set to a wrong UUID (for /dev/sda9) but ubuntu is installed to /dev/sda10... someone know how to fix it that. i dont want to fix it after every update by hand
<Lucifiel> uh oh as i suspected...
<watchme> does anyone know, why my feisty takes my ATA133 HDD as a SCSI?
<Lucifiel> the Singapore server didn't have all the updates.
<finalbeta> Firefox is the biggest problem for me. But it might be because of flash9. After going to a flash site, problems get bigger. Firefox gets trashed.
<finalbeta> !libata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lucifiel> hmm no wait...
<watchme> I can mount any Partition with /dev/sda, but in my fstab there are /dev/hda ... WHY did it change with the last update?
<finalbeta> Someone put that in the bot please. Sick of explaining that stuff.
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bdgraue> i can't get opera running in feisty
<finalbeta> watchme: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14181/
<bdgraue> segmentation fault all time
<watchme> argh... can you write it in qry...?? I have irssi and console only ;)
<Stormx2> Upgrading and I keep getting this --> http://pastebin.ca/426743 <-- suggestions?
<finalbeta> Stormx2: But everything works right?
<finalbeta> Shouldn't be a problem. Normal useless spam.
<watchme> thx
<watchme> finalbeta: which uuid?
<finalbeta> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<watchme> the long ones I find under /dev/disk/by-uuid?
<krabadur> is it no problem to install fesity herd5 now and to update to the final at 19.april? or would you suggest to wait until 19. april?
<watchme> k....
<Stormx2> finalbeta: Not sure yet...
<watchme> but how should I write the path? with /dev/disk/by-uuid/$UUID  ?
<finalbeta> krabadur: you shoul dbe aware it's still beta, weird things can still happen. But it unlikely. Some of use have been running Fiesty for months now without major booboo's.
<watchme> or can I just type $UUID ?
<fKn> finalbeta, why my grub uses the UUID of /dev/sda9 ? it should use UUDI of /dev/sda10, because /dev/sda10 is root
<finalbeta> watchme: use blkid , it will list partition and uuid, then put the uuid's in fstab, there should already be uuid entries, at least for root.
<fKn> if i change it by hand, every update will overwrite my settings
<XamDM>  how can i get the uuid of a ntfs-partition ??, uuid onli tell type="ntfs"
<watchme> there are no UUIDs :D
<finalbeta> fKn: And the machine doesn't boot?
<finalbeta> watchme: this is an example of an fstab line with uuid : UUID=16f6577c-d63f-4ad6-8093-882f7a8507fe /media/hdb5 ext3 defaults 0 0
<fKn> finalbeta, ubuntu will not boot.. on /dev/sda9 is debian unstable, so debian unstable will boot :)
<finalbeta> fKn: i've heared of a but like this before. I'll check.
<fKn> finalbeta, will my fstab, menu.lst and output of blkid.tab help?
<fKn> so i would paste it to pastebin
<finalbeta> Ehm, yeah, do that.
<krabadur> finalbeta, i'm aware of the beta-state. but principally there is no problem to install now herd5 and to update later to the final? or is there any reason to better wait install the final directly?
<XamDM> blktoll gives Inappropriate ioctl for device if i try to enable dma
<watchme> finalbeta: do you know a reason, why they changed ATA133 with SCSI-driver ?
<fKn> finalbeta, ok, one moment
<finalbeta> krabadur: upgrading should give the same result as installing the final release. But it some cases it will give slightly other results. Hardware detection perhaps, but if the beta runs fine, there should be no problems.
<krabadur> finalbeta, thank you for your feedback!
<finalbeta> watchme: The new driver has been long coming and should replace the old one completely, Most distributions changed some time ago as far as I know.
<watchme> finalbeta: k... thx :)
<watchme> finalbeta: I have a second problem... my X (until the last update, the newest I couldn't test because of the SCSI thing) keeps telling me my gconf-schemes are misconfigured...
<watchme> sometimes it starts the app with this error, and sometimes it crashes my X with it (depenns on the app)
<finalbeta> fKn: I can't find it on launchpad, you should report it. I know it's fixable. But I don't know how.
<watchme> I reinstalled gconf, deleted .gconf, added a new user, but everytime I got the same problem
<finalbeta> No idea watchme :p
<watchme> (omg my english is worse today)
<watchme> ok... thx
<finalbeta> watchme: you've googled the exact error?
<Stormx2> Um
<Stormx2> My upgrade tool just disappeared
<Stormx2> does this normally happen?
<fKn> finalbeta, http://code.bulix.org/4ueex8-37926?raw
<finalbeta> Stormx2: what do you mean exactly?
<Stormx2> Well
<Stormx2> It had just got to the end
<Stormx2> and was fixing a couple of dependancy problems
<Stormx2> I alt+tabbed to another window
<Stormx2> and its gone now
<Stormx2> Should I reboot?
<finalbeta> fKn: Put that all on launchpad in a bug report. I don't know what file to edit to fix it. grub gets wrong info, but donu from where.
<finalbeta> duno* don't know* :p
<fKn> ok
<slytherin> Stormx2: what dependency problems?
<finalbeta> Stormx2: probably not, unless you are sure the upgrade completed you might end up with a broken system.
<fKn> btw, is posting of UUID's a safety risk?
<finalbeta> fKn: not at all.
<slytherin> Stormx2: Isn't the upgrade toll supposed to take care of dependency problems?
<Stormx2> I accidently Ctrl +C'd during the install.
<Stormx2> So gnome-panel-data got canceled
<Stormx2> and it fixed it at the end
<finalbeta> fKn: it's the same as posting /dev/hda5 , has not information about your system, user pass, whatever.
<slytherin> Stormx2: Then try to do upgrade again.
<Stormx2> Okay
<Stormx2> Well here's the issue
<Stormx2> I don't have access to a terminal
<Stormx2> my panels are frozen
<Stormx2> and Alt + F2 doesn't work.
<Stormx2> Shall i go into tty1?
<fKn> finalbeta, no HDD serial number included? ok :)
<slytherin> Stormx2: Ctrl + Alt +F1
<finalbeta> fKn: no, lol
<Stormx2> slytherin: What command? sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<slytherin> Stormx2: yes
<Stormx2> kk
<Stormx2> Cya
<Stormx2> Woo
<Stormx2> I can swap between X and tty1!
<Stormx2> I never knew that
<fKn> ok, similar issue: i need to force acpi (acpi=force) in kernel command line.. this setting will overwritten in menu.lst also.. any ideas?
<cafuego_> you cna swap to tty2-tty6 too ;-)
<Stormx2> It has another 20 minutes of packages to download... apparently.
<Stormx2> Which confuses me a little because the upgrade tool already downloaded all the packages.
<slytherin> fKn: What do you mean by overwritten in menu.lst?
<fKn> slytherin, if the kernel images are updated, aptitude will also update menu.lst.. anythings that i changed by hand will lost
<finalbeta> fKn: I'm looking up how the UUID's are created, They seems to be stored in the file systems superblock at the start of the journal. They are created using dev/random or might even include a hardware address. yet, to go from a UUID to the hardware address, seems impossible to me. It's likely you can consider it a one way algorithm, Something like an md5. because of the random data being added.
<finalbeta> (that's for etx2/3
<alleyoopster> hi
<robokop> is there a way to check battery load from command line?
<slytherin> fKn: you are write. There must be some way to provide global options separately so that they will be used irrespective of kernel version.
<alleyoopster> I have lost my cd/dvd after upgrading from edgy, need some help to find it please :)
<slytherin> alleyoopster: What do you mean by lost. Please explain a bit.
<alleyoopster> sure - if I insert a cd or dvd audio or data i cannot see it
<Poul^Laptop> hehe, i belived it was the physic disks you had lost :P
<slytherin> alleyoopster: have you files a bug or support request?
<alleyoopster> nothing yet, I have put a post on the forum, but that is all
<alleyoopster> Poul^Laptop>: lol
<mphill> alleyoopster, can you mount manually?
<shirish> anybody know what does this error mean? http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<alleyoopster> well correct me if i am wrong but i thing the devices have changed with the newer kernel and i now will be using /dev/scd0
<alleyoopster> this will not mount
<mphill> no, it should be more like sda sdb sdc, etc
<finalbeta> shirish: the file it wants do download is not available online.
<slytherin> shirish: Some problem with mirror. Use different mirror. Try the IITM mirror.
<alleyoopster> I am getting errors on boot up "revalidation failed (errno=-2)
<shirish> slytherin: what do u mean by IITM mirror, the British main mirror?
<slytherin> shirish: Are you not from India?
<finalbeta> shirish: it does seem to be working for me though. try again later? :p Or use the mirror like slytherin  said
<alleyoopster> mphill: i only have sda*
<shirish> slytherin: I am from India, do u mean IIT mumbai has a mirror?
<mphill> alleyoopster, thats your hard drive
<alleyoopster> mphill: yes i know, no other sd devices
<slytherin> shirish: No. IITM is IIT Madras. :-D Let me find exact mirror line.
<shirish> slytherin: cool, I did not know they were hosting a mirror too. this is too cool :)
<shirish> slytherin: do not tell me you are from the localization team working there?
<mphill> alleyoopster, I'm sorry man, i never heard of anything like that. maybe try running sudo depmod
<alleyoopster> mphill: the device is just not present anymore
<slytherin> shirish: No. I am not from Tamil Localization team. I don't know the mirror right now. I am on Win 2K :-) You should probably try asking on #ubuntu-in
<shirish> slytherin: thanx will do :)
<alleyoopster> mphill: ok. well thanks for your input, I think it must the kernel change, but it is a common dell laptop.
<mphill> alleyoopster, did you run depmod
<mphill> and reboot
<alleyoopster> mphill:yes i did
<mphill> ok
<alleyoopster> mphill:I have sr0, and scd0 under /dev. I also have buffer I/O errors on sr0. I am confused
<daynah> before I go and install flash the normal way, does feisty have a fancy-pants way of installing it?
<shirish> daynah: flash has issues with firefox
<alleyoopster> mphill:ah didnt reboot, will try that
<penguin42> daynah: Install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<daynah> Thanks, penguin42. shirish, good thing for me then that I use opera. :) If they're still the same versions (it's early, haven't checked) everything should still work fine.
<daynah> Penguin42 and this is flash 9?
<penguin42> daynah: I've got 9 installed - I can't honestly remember if that does 9
<shirish> daynah: yes it is flash9 but it crashes firefox now & then
<daynah> Penguin42, welp, I'll go find out. Thanks, boysies and girlsies!
<shirish> daynah: there is swfdec library which claims to solve this issue http://swfdec.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<shirish> but we have the old version still
<daynah> shirish, I'm not worried about firefox, babe. I avoid the browser like the plague. But thanks for your concern! :)
* penguin42 wishes firefox would isolate itself from the plugins
<shirish> daynah: no babe here, guy unfortunately
<alleyoopster> mphill: I will file a bug for this, thanks again.
<daynah> Shirish, I call everyone a babe. Hope you weren't offended. :( A lot of people in Georgia do that. Apparently people in California have stolen this trait, but that's just weird.
* shirish wishes swfdec sweeps into firefox
* icecruncher is aware that there is a kernel problem with recognizin andusing usb devices in feisty
* icecruncher knows at least 2 other people with the same prob
<enyc> so....  ?why does feisty kernel+udev  show my PATA ''hda''  as /dev/sda .. like it was scsi/sata ?
<penguin42> enyc: There is some move to unify stuff
<penguin42> enyc: Is it a promise controller by any chance?
<Suurorca> because pata and sata are now under unified driver
<daynah> It worked. All to watch a video of a hamster eating his first broccoli. Awww.
<penguin42> Suurorca: Only some of them
* penguin42 has two controllers and one flipped to being sd and the other one stayed as hd
<shirish> ency: that is the libata driver which is showing and that is normal
<shirish> !libata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shirish> !info libata
<ubotu> Package libata does not exist in feisty
<penguin42> silly bot
<shirish> ency: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<daynah> Now I'm gonna see if you guys can answer another question, one the forum couldn't answer. In Feisty, my USB hubs keep turning on an off, resulting inthe lights turning on and off (quite distracting). But when I plug a usb thumb drive in, the light stays on, they work fine. Any thoughts?
<shirish> daynah: it seems to be in hunting mode, like Wi-FI
<penguin42> daynah: I don't know but I wonder if it's a power saving trick
<penguin42> daynah: I've heard of laptops that use a LOT more power if the USB is enabled so perhaps it's trying only to enable if in use
<daynah> do you guys know how to either make it stop hunting or suck up energy? This is my desktop, so I don't need that enabled. Or somewhere to go to find this out?
<enyc> penguin42: no promise... intel 845 or something.. after 440BX but similar
<penguin42> enyc: Ah OK
<enyc> penguin42: 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801CAM IDE U100 (rev 02)
<icecruncher> daynah: it seem s you are the 3rd person who has a usb prob with fesity
<penguin42> enyc: Nod, a fairly standard Intel IDE interface
<penguin42> daynah: Please bug report it
<shirish> !info swfdec
<ubotu> Package swfdec does not exist in feisty
<rarj> Feisty install doesnt go beyond Migration assistant. Can anyone help ?
<daynah> Thanks! I wanted to make sure it wasn't something everyone knew an obvious fix before I bugged it
<Stormx2> Okay.
<Stormx2> I finished doing the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Stormx2> Anything else I should do before I reboot?
<enyc> hrrm...
<shirish> guys any idea how to know if everything is updated, or you are behind as in updates?
<enyc> bizarre muddle is drivers ;-)
<Stormx2> I'll just reboot I guess
<billy> !daily
<ubotu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<Stormx2> What is the best way to do a nice clean reboot from command line? I don't wanna screw anything up...
<penguin42> reboot
<Stormx2> kk.
<shirish> billy: I wanted to know through the update is there any way to check that u are updated fully, I also updated through the main mirror but nothing comes in. Any idea?
<billy> shirish: you working with terminal?
<SlimeyPete> if you try to update/dist-upgrade and no package gets selected, then you're up-to-date (assuming you've reloaded your package lists first)
<billy> shirish: i know update manager doesn't work for me.
<shirish> billy: SlimeyPete: I have reloaded my package lists
<Suurorca> ugh... interesting. apache 2 doesn't seem to work. doesn't say a thing :p
<shirish> billy: to answer your query, i am on X not terminal
<billy> shirish: open a terminal for me, please.
<shirish> billy: one is already open :)
<slytherin> Suurorca: There must be something in logs.
<billy> shirish: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade.  tell me if any packages are kept back.
<icecruncher> anybody use flex 2 express?
<shirish> billy: will do, although it would take a moment, I am again reloading the packages from indian server now, in the hopes something happens
<holycow> hey guys
<billy> shirish: ok.
<slytherin> billy: use dist-upgrade when packages are kept back.
<billy> slytherin: yes.
<Stormx2> The ubuntu artwork gets steadily worse with every release
<Stormx2> but at least my system works.
<slytherin> Stormx2: Everyone can not be pleased. :-)
<holycow> i'm fine with hosing my system but thought to ask if the upgrade from edgy to feisty is smooth and if feisty is currently in a useable mode or broken?
<billy> holycow: very smooth for me.  everything works for me as well.
<penguin42> holycow: It's fine for me - there are various problems affecting various people
<slytherin> holycow: It is completely in usable mode.
<holycow> ah neat, dist upgrade here i come.
<holycow> i thank thee
<billy> holycow: use the recommended upgrade method.
<penguin42> billy: Does that work now?
<Stormx2> I like the little blue bit on the left of menus
<holycow> billy, what is the recommended method?
<icecruncher> holycow: lots of bugs
<holycow> icecruncher, *nod* okay cool ... noted.  so potentialy hosing of system possible :)
<holycow> lol
<billy> penguin42: holycow: alt-f2.  "gksudo update-manager -d", if I remember correctly.
<slytherin> icecruncher: I would be glad to have a link pointing me to the bugs you filed. :-)
<NewUser> i m trying to install Feisty Beta with Live cd. In Step 4. Prepare Partitions.. i Aint See any Partition there. Whats That?
<icecruncher> slytherin: havnt yet
<penguin42> billy: Nod, 1st time I tried that about a month ago it didn't work - I suspect it may be fixed now
<holycow> oh update manager
<NewUser> im trying to install manual partition
<holycow> that just does a dist upgrade
<holycow> no biggie
<holycow> danke
<slytherin> icecruncher: I suppose you know that final release date is 19th.
<icecruncher> yeah
<icecruncher> i know
<Suurorca> slytherin: luckily it turned out that the upgrade had just dropped the package somewhere. re-install put is back working :)
<icecruncher> my adept-updater crashes all the time, i'll post bug soon
<Suurorca> gave me a good scare, though
<billy> penguin42: that's the recommended method, over manually editing sources.list and "dist-upgrade"'ing.
<penguin42> nod
<billy> NewUser: you don't see ANY partitions?
<NewUser> billy: ya There is no partion..
<shirish> this is crazy, there are no logs of update-manager or apt-get in /var/log anywhere
<Stormx2> So where is this codec manager i've heard so much about?
<shirish> NewUser: is it an IDE or a SATA disk?
<slytherin> icecruncher: I don't want to sound rude but I have seen many people complaining that there are many bugs but they choose not to file any even when they can. How can one expect the system to get better if problems are not reported.
<NewUser> shirish: its IDE.. And in My HD There is 4 partition.. 2 for fat 1 for edgy n 1 for swap.
<billy> NewUser: are you using the latest nightly build of Feisty? or an old build?
<NewUser> billy: as i said i just downloaded it today
<icecruncher> true
<billy> NewUser: from where?  give me the link, please.
<slytherin> billy: He is using beta.
<elmargol> How can I eject a device from the console without sudo?
<NewUser> billy: from Ubuntu web.
<slytherin> elmargol: eject
<elmargol> ejects needs root
<slytherin> elmargol: You don't need sudo for that
<shirish> nope you dont need sudo
<slytherin> elmargol: How did you mount it?
<elmargol> it is an automounted ipod
<shirish> NewUser: this is a dual-boot config I suppose?
<slytherin> elmargol: Oh. They you should be able to unmount it by right clicking on desktop
<slytherin> elmargol: I mean right click the icon on desktop
<elmargol> yes this works. i need the command for amarok to do this for me
<slytherin> elmargol: Or if you are using rhythmbox then you can eject it form rhythmbox. Don't know about amarok.
<elmargol> eject %d doesn't workd on feisty anymore
<icecruncher> slytherin: just got a crash and it says not enough info to create backtrace
<slytherin> icecruncher: which app crashed?
<NewUser> shirish: yes
<shirish> NewUser: did u format the the feisty side of hdd or how it is there?
<Stormx2> Ima see if I can get my nvidia legacy driver working.
<Stormx2> Wish me luck.
<icecruncher> nspluginvier didn't even use it
<NewUser> shirish: how can i format the partition ? i want to use edgy partition for fiesty.. but in 4 step.. there is no partition for selection.
<shirish> NewUser: it would have been good if you had used the alternate CD, although there have been bugs filed for this
<NewUser> shirish: I dont have Alternate Cd.. i just download livecd.
<billy> NewUser: why not just upgrade the Edgy to Feisty?
<gop> Error 8: Kernel must be loaded before booting  "I am getting this error"
<gop> how do I fix it
<Stormx2> w00t!
<Stormx2> nvidia driver in use!
<Stormx2> Wow!
<Stormx2> I've been trying to get that working for like a year and half... and suddenly it works in 5 minutes
<NewUser> billy: i d0nt have that kinda speedy net.
<Stormx2> now for beryl
<slytherin> NewUser: Ahh, bad choice for CD. I think it needs to be properly mentioned on websites that only alternate CD can be used for upgrades. Most people are not even aware of it's existence.
<slytherin> Stormx2: beryl is in ubuntu repositories.
<billy> gop: supposedly, your error means that GRUB is attempting to execute a boot sequence for which there there is no kernel to start.
<Stormx2> slytherin: sudo apt-get install beryl?
<Stormx2> I'm confused... what should I use, beryl or compiz?
<Stormx2> or are they the same thing? xD
<holycow> slytherin, actually when the live cd came out i wasn't even aware of the alternate cd, indeed
<gop> billy hmm
<billy> Stormx2: not the same, although they will be, as they are merging.  they work differently on different systems.  try both.
<gop> is thier a fix for this
<slytherin> Stormx2: Beryl for now. Frankly compiz in feisty s**ks.
<billy> gop:  i always try the easiest thing first.  do you have a super grub disc?
<holycow> i only found out about the alternate cd and why d-i was no longer available to me at the beginning is when the live installer failed
<gop> nop
<billy> slytherin: it's unfinished.  give it time.
<gop> should I get one
<billy> gop: http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/?section=download
<elmargol> lol gnome-mount -t --eject --device %d is the correct way to umount an ipod from amarok
<gop> k
<gop> and just burn it
<slytherin> billy: Right but then it shouldn't have been a default install
<billy> gop: yes.  you know how to burn ISO images?
<gop> sure
<slytherin> elmargol: ahh, gnome-mount. Forgot that
<billy> slytherin: well, Feisty hasn't even been officially released.  :)
<billy> gop: cool.  just burn it and boot into it.  there will be an "autofix" option.
<slytherin> billy: Yes. But it is just 15 days away. And right now, when you install ubuntu-desktop it also installs compiz.
<Stormx2> Will I need AIGLX billy / slytherin?
<billy> gop: even if it doesn't work, which it probably will, you need the disc anyway, just in case.
<billy> Stormx2: mine worked without installing anything.
<billy> Stormx2: i got nice rain drops all over my screen as we speak.  :)
<slytherin> Stormx2: You did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg right?
<gop> billy:  oh oh k sweet
<Stormx2> Nope. Was I meant to?
<gop> oh autofix
<gop> can you email me the link djmax00@yahoo.com
<gop> I will got to supermarket
<gop> and get a blank cdr
<gop> I am out
<gop> thanks
<billy> gop: just bookmark the page.
<slytherin> Stormx2: Not really. I had to do it but then I have been using feisty from herd 3. See if your /etc/X11/xorg.conf has any mention of Composite or AIGLX
<Stormx2> kk
<Stormx2> I haven't install either I don't think
<gop> k
<Stormx2> I've just gone to System > Administration > Restricted Drivers and enabled the nvidia legacy driver
<slytherin> Stormx2: you don't need to install it. Is is an extension and you need to configure/enable it. That is why I said check xorg.conf
<Stormx2> Okay
<Stormx2> Well
<Stormx2> In the "Device" bit for my NVIDIA card
<Stormx2> it says:
<Stormx2> 	Option		"AllowGLXWithComposite"	"True"
<Stormx2> Thats the only reference I can find to aiglx / composite
<Daemonik> How's a person set the default sound device with Xubuntu?
<ShackJack> Hi Felly Feistiers - just wondering was anyone else a victim of the botched .14 kernel update yesterday ?
<billy> Stormx2: sounds like you're ready to go.
<Stormx2> Okay
<Stormx2> So I can just sudo apt-get install beryl now?
<Stormx2> w00t
<Stormx2> I'm excited
<billy> ShackJack: no victim here.  I actually think my system is faster?
<ShackJack> billy - so your on kernel .14?
<billy> Stormx2:  you really should make sure you've got the checklist done though.  Gimme a sec to get the link.
<billy> ShackJack: yes.
<Stormx2> Okay
<Stormx2> thanks
<ShackJack> billy - it's weird - the .14 screwed up my fglrx display and seemingly my wireless... And on my desktop Feisty system, I'm not even prompted to install .14
<billy> Stormx2: nevermind.  i was thinking something else.
<billy> Stormx2: you don't have the beryl repos, right?  just the feisty ones, right?  b/c beryl is now in the fiesty repos.
<Stormx2> Yeah
<Stormx2> Thats right
<billy> Stormx2: cool.  yeah.  go for it.  sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald emerald-themes.
<billy> Stormx2: try one thing for me.
<slytherin> Stormx2: go to wiki.ubuntu.com and search for beryl.
<Poul^Laptop> Anyone tryed hamachi on fiesty?
<billy> Stormx2: don't run beryl yet, after you've downloaded it.  we need to check for direct rendering.
<Stormx2> Okay.
<Stormx2> Its downloaded / installed now.
<Draconicus> Hmm..
<billy> Stormx2: glxinfo | grep direct in a terminal.
<Draconicus> My spca5xx driver vanished the other day and hasn't come back yet.
<Draconicus> I did an update and it went poof.
<Stormx2> direct rendering: Yes
<Draconicus> I'd like to use my camera again. :P
<billy> Stormx2: you're good to go.  know how to get everything running?
<Stormx2> billy ^^
<Stormx2> Yeah
<Stormx2> I'm on the wiki
<AndyCR> hi
<Stormx2> beryl-manager I think.
<Stormx2> If this screws up can I just kill it?
<AndyCR> having an issue with desktop effects
<AndyCR> if i enable them in the desktop effects preferences, it works fine except no window decorator shows
<billy> Stormx2: that may work.  I've always had to run more.  Yes, killing is easy.  but you'll have to switch back to metacity as your window manager.
<finalbeta> !desktop-effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop-effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stormx2> Checking for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap        : failed
<Stormx2> Meh :(
<Stormx2> No GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
<slytherin> Stormx2: Stormx2if it screws up then select metacity as window manager form beryl-manager's menu. So it will disable emerald.
<billy> Stormx2: i get little errors like that too.  Beryl didn't run at all?
<Stormx2> Well
<Stormx2> It said that
<Stormx2> Then this:
<Stormx2> beryl: Support for non power of two textures missing
<Stormx2> beryl: Failed to manage screen: 0
<Stormx2> beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<Stormx2> Sorry for the paste ^^
<slytherin> Stormx2: I think it is time for reconfiguring X server :-D
<finalbeta> !compiz | Stormx2
<ubotu> Stormx2: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<shirish> so either there are updates or something is totally wrong with my stuff
<shirish> for i did the whole apt-get update, apt-get upgrade as well as apt-get dist-upgrade not even an error poops out
<billy> shirish: you may simply be up to date.  are you having an issue?
<Stormx2> I think I'm just gonna miss out on the whole compiz / beryl thing.
<Stormx2> My video card probably wouldn't run it very well anyway.
<billy> Stormx2: do what slytherin said.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shirish> billy: nope was just wondering after the mad rush of the last 3 days today has been virtually nothing
<Stormx2> kk
<slytherin> shirish: it happens sometime
<shirish> billy: or is the silence before the storm
<billy> shirish: it's cool.  i haven't gotten anything this morning either.
<shirish> !now calcutta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about now calcutta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<billy> shirish: just check back this evening, or in about 12 hours.
<shirish> @now calcutta
<Stormx2> slytherin: Do I just keep hitting enter?
<ubotu> Current time in Asia/Calcutta: April 06 2007, 19:17:26 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 4 days
<shirish> billy: guess would have to do that
<gop> @now newyork
<slytherin> Stormx2: You may have to provide inputs for Monitor. Make sure you use simple interface for monitor config and then just provide monitor size.
<billy> shirish: well, i know that for myself, update-manager doesn't work.  i manually check everyday.
<shirish> billy: same here I also have to do that
<billy> shirish: so how is feisty working for you?
<shirish> billy: I think I filed a bug-report of it, lemme see
<slytherin> Stormx2: After it is done a backup copy of your current xorg.conf will be saved by adding today's date as suffix to it. You can check differences later using diff.
<shirish> billy: just like life, somethings work, somethings need work, somethings just do not work lol :P
<jarle> no news about non-working nvidia-glx-legacy drivers in feisty?
<billy> shirish: lol.  i know what you mean.  honestly, i expect little things to go wrong until the 19th at least.
<gop> @now new york
<ubotu> Current time in America/New_York: April 06 2007, 09:50:43 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 4 days
<shirish> billy: why do u expect the things to go wrong after 19th i.e. unless you are going to jump repos again to feisty+1
<billy> shirish: there are *always* bugs.
<Stormx2> slytherin: Restart X?
<shirish> billy: that is an understatement for sure
<mphill> why was herd 6 canceled?
<shirish> billy: right from filing incomplete bugs
<slytherin> Stormx2: of xourse. Log out and then Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<shirish> mphill: guess because of kernel freeze and lot of other freezes happening
<Stormx2> Well, X started fine
<Stormx2> I'll try beryl-manager again
<flyingpenguin123> hey
<shirish> 10 minutes & off I go back then in another hr. or so
<flyingpenguin123> anyone else got any problems with a 2200BG wireless card?
<flyingpenguin123> mine isnt detecting any networks at all.
<mphill> code freezes are exciting!
<Stormx2>  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". <-- I screwed up >__<
<slytherin> flyingpenguin123: what is version of feisty you are running?
<flyingpenguin123> 7.04
<Stormx2> billy?
<flyingpenguin123> err
<flyingpenguin123> sorry
<slytherin> flyingpenguin123: Is it updated?
<billy> yeah Stormx2.
<Stormx2> billy: Suggestions?
<jussi01> can someone help me sort out my fstab??
<flyingpenguin123> I've run the update and upgrade commands.
<flyingpenguin123> I'm not sure what version, I'm still pretty nooby at linux =] 
<Stormx2> Shall I copy over that option I found in the xorg.conf before?
<Stormx2> To the new version?
<slytherin> flyingpenguin123: I just wanted to know if it is latest version.
<billy> Stormx2: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<flyingpenguin123> kays =] 
<slytherin> Stormx2: Yes. As I said check difference and wisely do copy paste.
<flyingpenguin123> hm I've checked forums and guides but nothing seems to have helped so far.
<slytherin> flyingpenguin123: Check bug 82335
<ubotu> Malone bug 82335 in network-manager "network-manager should not set offline mode when it manages no device" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82335
<Stormx2> Apparently I need to reboot
<Stormx2> I already had nvidia-legacy-glx installed.
<flyingpenguin123> okay
<Stormx2> But it got disabled with that X reconfigure.
<flyingpenguin123> looking now
<billy> Stormx2: try the reboot.  we'll be here to help, if we can.
<jarle> Stormx2: You also have problems with nvidia-glx-legacy?
<jussi01> can someone tell me whats wrong with this line of my fstab, //192.168.123.104/Disk /home/jussi/NAS   smbfs  auto,uid=1000,umask=000,user   0 0
<Poul^Laptop> Anyone who know how to use hamachi ? i got it installed and on a network, but dont know who to list another users shared files
<flyingpenguin123> I dont think it's a bug with network manager or my router
<flyingpenguin123> since I have run feisty on my PC and it detected the wireless instantly when I clicked on the icon, there it was
<flyingpenguin123> but on my laptop its not there.
<jarle> jussi01: You get any errors when you try mounting it?
<icecruncher> how can you view the history in konqueror
<shirish> guys I hope u guys can all contribute to giving your inputs to https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/103611
<flyingpenguin123> and my internet works through a wire
<ubotu> Malone bug 103611 in launchpad "a progress bar on the site if uploading a crash file through firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<slytherin> jussi01: Do you need to do it /etc/fstab?
<jussi01> jarle, nevermind, I just realised how stupid I am
<flyingpenguin123> its just the wireless and its just on the 2200BG
* jussi01 doesnt have samba installed....
<Stormx2> Okay
<Stormx2> I'm trying again, then
<flyingpenguin123> does anyone else here have a 2200BG card? =] 
<shirish> as well as this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/102868
<ubotu> Malone bug 102868 in apport "apport should be mini-ftp client with resuming capabilities" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Stormx2> Um
<Stormx2> Well it ran >__<
<Stormx2> Its up in the top right
<shirish> slytherin: what do u think of the two bugs?
<Stormx2> I don't see any difference though.
<NewUser> shirish now My fiesty get hang on step 5 " Migrate Documents And Settings "
<jussi01> flyingpenguin123, yeah, i do
<shirish> NewUser: actually you are almost there, see if you can get to ctrl+alt+F1, another console
<jussi01> flyingpenguin123, works out of the box...
<flyingpenguin123> poo.
<flyingpenguin123> okay.
<flyingpenguin123> what can I do to narrow down the problem?
<NewUser> shirish: system g0t halted.. :<
<jussi01> flyingpenguin123, whats the problem?
<Stormx2> Billy, it won't load. It turns up in my notification area. I go to Select Window Manager > Beryl... my window decorations flash a little bit, then it goes back to metacity.
<shirish> NewUser: sorry have no idea
<Stormx2> I'm back with the same errors in the terminal, too
<flyingpenguin123> there are no wireless connections
<flyingpenguin123> at all
<flyingpenguin123> no signals, nothing
<shirish> NewUser: I did through the alternate CD and it works for me, of course there are still some issues which need ironing out
<flyingpenguin123> and if I try to manually connect it simply stays at 0 signal
<billy> Stormx2: from what I understand, the nvida-legacy drivers are a touch buggy.  I think other folks in this room have stated as much.
<NewUser> shirish: there is 3 buttons.. For use.. but.. Just one is enable :/ And that one is cancel :>
<billy> Stormx2: did you run "emerald --replace" ?
<Stormx2> billy: Nope.
<shirish> NewUser: I wish u could take a screenshot & upload it to launchpad, actually this is severe stuff which you are facing, this should not happen
<billy> Stormx2: that's one of the things I always have to run.  alt-f2 and run `emerald --replace`.
<NewUser> billy: have any idea? installation get hang on step 5. " Migrate Documentes And Setting "?
<shirish> NewUser: I am out of here for time being, suggest you look at answers as well as bugs in launchpad , possibly somebody have some idea
<billy> NewUser: are you sure it's a hang?  how long did you let it try?
<NewUser> shirish: i m trying to install fisty on another machine ..
<NewUser> billy: yes i m sure its hang.. coz mouse or keyboard nothing works.
<shirish> billy: he cannot get to command prompt
<shirish> ok guys signing off, back in an hr. or so
<NewUser> billy: for last 20 minutes same screen.
<billy> NewUser: yep.  that's a hang allright.
<flyingpenguin123> woh.
<NewUser> *NetSplit*
<billy> holy guacamole.
<flyingpenguin123> wow.
<NewUser> billy: what do i do now ? any idea?
<flyingpenguin123> what happened...an ISP went down?
<jussi01> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<billy> NewUser:  alt-f2.  beryl
<flyingpenguin123> hehe thanks
<NewUser> billy: but system is hang :s now alt-f2 works ?
<billy> NewUser: sorry.  got things crossed.
<Stormx2> Looks like my card can't run beryl after all...
<flyingpenguin123> so.
<Stormx2> Well, XGL, which is needed by beryl if i'm using nvidia legacy drivers.
<flyingpenguin123> whats the usual thing to do when wireless isnt working?
<billy> NewUser: just a sec.  let me see if I can dig something up.
<NewUser> billy: sure.
<peter77> ubuntu seems to take longer to boot than it did after I just installed it
<peter77> I've disabled uneeded startup services but that has made little to no difference
<jarle> would it be straight forward for me to set my feisty system back to edgy? (I need to get my nvidia driver back up) Is it as simple as replacing feisty with edgy in the sources.list?
<billy> !downgrade | jarle
<ubotu> jarle: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<hidan> hmmmm
<hidan> i'm trying to install updates now. But it stalls at "preparing to configure libdecoration0"
<jarle> The thread at http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=87332&page=4 didn't bring any good news into the nvidia not working case...
<peter77> jarle, as ubuntu takes about 30 mins to install I'd backup my files and just install edgy
<stefg> Ooops... 2.6.20-14 just came in, but won't boot. Too sad :-(
<billy> !info libdecoration0
<ubotu> libdecoration0: Compiz window decoration library. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.3.6-1ubuntu11 (feisty), package size 39 kB, installed size 120 kB
<NewUser> billy: I just Reboot my System After Unpacking kernel the msg comes [ 190.113040 ]  ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen [190.113111]  ata1.00: cmd c8/00:60:28:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 49152 in
<jarle> peter77: Then I had to keeps installing all the programs over again, as I can not make ubuntu install the programs I have today..
<peter77> hmm, have you got a large amount of programs to reinstall jarle?
<billy> NewUser: i don't know what that means.  you should boot into an earlier kernel.
<hidan> bah...
<jarle> peter77: and it has taken me months just figuring out the different programs that I need to have installed to do different tasks...
<flyingpenguin123> my wireless still isnt working :(
<watchme> re
<peter77> jarle, you could wait until the nvidia drivers become available for feisty
<stefg> Hmmm, so obviously I'm not the only one on whose system the latest, but not greatest 2.6.20-14 kernel won't run?
<jarle> peter77: guess that is the most effort-less solution..
<watchme> is there anyone who can tell me how I can find a UUID if blkid doenst give one?
<billy> hidan:  there weren't any packages being held back before you updated, right?
<gop> updating is like going to the dentist
<peter77> jarle, I have a intel chipset so the drivers for mine are opensource
<jarle> stefg: the 2.6.20-14-386 kernel is working fine here..
<lupine_85> watchme: is it an ext{2,3} device?
<gop> it has some painfull stuff
<hidan> billy: hmmmm i don't think so.
<hidan> billy: ah well, i'll report at Launchpad.
<watchme> lupine_85: nope
<jarle> peter77: maybe I should just get a new intel-based 3d-card then... any suggestions?
<watchme> lupine_85: its NTFS
<peter77> lol, the intel cards suck!!
<lupine_85> heh, no idea then - maybe it doesn't have one. But you can mount it anyway, just using the device file
<watchme> and this is the only thing I've been said... :D
<peter77> the only good thing is that it's easy to get drivers
<jussi01> flyingpenguin123, can you tell me again whats happening... I can be bothered to scroll back and find what you said..
<watchme> lupine_85: thats the point... I dont have a device file
<lupine_85> if you don't have a device file, you don't have a device
<watchme> sure I have
<lupine_85>  /dev/sdxx ?
<stefg> jarle: i just updated the 'generic'-one, as i just keep updating the default Desktop install, and it fails at trying to initialize the ohci1394.... i never had something like that before with any kernel. Maybe i should try -386
<watchme> it should be there, yes
<watchme> but I dont have a /dev/hda (as I did since the update today)
<lupine_85> all the hda devices got turned into sda devices
<watchme> i know I can mount the sda, but I dont want to
<stefg> Same here... funny stuff going on
<watchme> I want to mount everything through the UUID, because if they change it back, im in trouble again
<stefg> !info vol_id
<ubotu> Package vol_id does not exist in feisty
<gop>   so 14 days for a offical realse of fiesty
<lupine_85> they're not going to change it back, but if it's not got a block ID I don't know how you'd give it one
<stefg> means 14 /busy/ days for the kernel hackers :-o
<gop> yea
<watchme> lupine_85: that sucks ... :(
<gop> the kernel hackers get bussy
<watchme> ok... I'll change it so sda... :D
<watchme> I hope you're right and they will not change it again :D
<watchme> otherwise I'll take Debian... it's less work ... :D
<jt___> I'm using Ubuntu 7.04 beta with desktop effects.  I've got both effects clicked (windows wobble + cubed), but I don't know how to view / manipulate the cube layout.  Can anyone tell me how to do this?  Thanks
<lupine_85> watchme: you might want to check out the ntfsprogs package
<lupine_85> it might have something useful in
<Ximal> hmm
<watchme> this N3 thing?
<lupine_85> !info ntfsprogs feisty
<ubotu> ntfsprogs: tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 1.13.1-6 (feisty), package size 267 kB, installed size 700 kB
<stefg> But what's really annoying is that i had to reassemble my raid0 array (where Dapper is installed) after feisty failed to boot. I'm content with feisty simply not working, but killing an array which is none of feistys business at this time is somewhat disturbing...
<lupine_85> you might be able to give it a label or uuid using a tool in there
<gop> cntrl+alt + up down or left or right arrows
<jussi01> jt___, ctrl alt left mouse button?
<lupine_85> I was going to install it and look for you, but my mirror is down, lol
<gop> stefg:  so you also got fiesty not to boot
<gop> same here
<Stormx2> I give up on effects
<watchme> :D thx anyway
<jt___> jussi01: that didn't work for me.
<Stormx2> What about this media codec manager I've heard about?
<peter77> ubuntu feisty fawn seems to take longer to boot than it did after I just installed it.
<peter77> I've disabled uneeded startup services but that has made little to no difference!
<watchme> lupine_85: how du I find what sde is?
<SlimeyPete> peter77: there's an issue with slow bootig due to the networking stuff atm
<watchme> -u+o
<gop> SlimeyPete:  will it be fixed in offical realse
<peter77> SlimeyPete, ahh
<NewUser> Can someone help me this ? I just Reboot my System After Unpacking kernel the msg comes [ 190.113040 ]  ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen [190.113111]  ata1.00: cmd c8/00:60:28:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 49152 in
<watchme> lupine_85: I got my HDD with sda1-10 then a sdb (god knows what itis) sdb and sdc as my DVDs and sde (wtf?)
<lupine_85> watchme: it's mostly a guessing game
<lupine_85> I'd mount them one by one and take a look
<lupine_85> fdisk -l (L) might help also
<SlimeyPete> gop: I've no idea
<lupine_85> Ubuntu would have done better using LVM for everything :/
<SlimeyPete> gop: presumably, yes - it's quite bad for some people (including me) and there's a bug report with lots of people complaining about it
<watchme> fdisk I tried, but it shows my HDD only :(
* stefg simply hopes that feisty won't share the fate of Dapper. There the kernel was fine until beta-release, but then it went all the wrong way.... So tired of compiling kernels with vmware and nvidia and stuff... This ain't gentoo, huh?
<watchme> stefg: ACK
<rarj> How to install mp3, vcd and dvd codecs under feisty?
<watchme> stefg: I had Gentoo for over 4 Years,,,, :(
<Ximal> http://pastebin.ca/426946  <----- Would someone look here at my video card and tell me which package I need to use / install that is with ubuntu to get my maximum 3d effects/benefits back ? please
<XamDM> how can i read the dma status of my cdrom-drives ??
<watchme> XamDM: hdparm
<watchme> man hdparm
<XamDM> watchme, does it work with libata ???
<hidan> geez this really ... blows, man... update manager is not installing properly... i think i'll kill it and restart the pc.
<XamDM> watchme, it does#t work with libata, libata uses the scsi-stack, so hdparm belives that the cdrom is a scsi-drive
<watchme> argh
<watchme> im sry
* watchme shoots himself
<NewUser> billy? there ?
<NewUser> well im on cmd prompt. with live cd.
<NewUser> there is something problem with sh: cant access tty; job control off
<stefg> Ximal: Actually the out-of-the box nvidia driver (in restricted-modules) should do it. But I#ve heard of some troubles with this Nvidia...Go-chipsets
<billy> NewUser:  you can't boot into your hard drive at all?
<AndyCR> im using a geforce go 7600 and its working fine
<AndyCR> nvidia-glx
<Ximal> i dunno how.. the nividie i was told works by XamDM in main buntu chan..
<stefg> Ximal: you did enable the 'restricted'-modules, didnt you?
<NewUser> billy: i just boot from live cd
<NewUser> billy: i m on (initramfs) this prompt
<watchme> does anyone can help me with a broken gconf?
<billy> NewUser: you're on dialup right?
<watchme> -does
<NewUser> billy : i m Using LAN
<billy> NewUser: what's you're average download speed?
<watchme> I hate feisty by now: the nvidia-glx broke my beryl. now I have to compile the original drivers with any new kernel); it broke my gconf... no one could help me. no one in Google, no one in IRC...; and now I had a day trouble with this fuckin' SCSI shit
<PriceChild> !ohmy | watchme
<ubotu> watchme: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> If no-one helped you, then no-one at the time knew the answer.
<NewUser> billy : i m Using LAN
<PriceChild> there _will_ be a legacy nvidia driver in feisty before release.
<watchme> PriceChild: I know...
<NewUser> billy: dont ask :p its just 8kbs d/l spped.
<PriceChild> Remember feisty is not finished. The _ONLY_ reason you are using it is to report bugs and help with triaging / development
<watchme> PriceChild: ...but uts frustrating
<watchme> -u+i
<PriceChild> You have been warned not to use it as your production desktop. So don't be annoyed when it breaks.
<watchme> PriceChild: what else should I be? happy?
<watchme> laughing and dancing, if my PC breaks?
<AndyCR> you are using beta software
<watchme> yes
<AndyCR> dont want it to break? use released software
<watchme> and I know the problems which come with it....
<PriceChild> watchme, boot back into your edgy partition
<PriceChild> or dapper of course
<Hobbsee> watchme: look at the date.  it's easter.  most people arent here.
<gop> ahh
<watchme> and I dont have ANY problems with the bugs... and I reported many..., but I think its frustrating if there is a bug, and no one can help!
<PriceChild> no-one <online at the time> can help
<watchme> omg
<watchme> in German we call someone like you a "Korinthenkacker"
<PriceChild> pardon?
<fKn> rofl
<TexJoachim> PriceChild: he was insulting you
<watchme> rofl :D
<watchme> nope:D
<gop> !gnome-mount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-mount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TexJoachim> watchme: oh yeah
<Toma-> is it possible to update a system via chroot?
<watchme> TexJoachim: watch your words....
<lupine_85> PriceChild: insults are better when you can't understand them ;)
<PriceChild> lupine_85, hehe :)
<gop> !cursing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cursing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<watchme> dict.leo.org says "Korinthenkacker" is something like nitpicker :D
<PriceChild> Lets move on please
<watchme> k....
<Toma-> trying to update a broken feisty via chroot but it wont resolve anything :<
<watchme> Toma-: ?
<dnl> Is anyone using the latest version of Wine (0.9.34) on Feisty?
<Toma-> watchme: fesity kernel wont load ndiswrapper or rtl8180. so i need to update in order to get on the net.
<watchme> Toma-: why doesn't it load ndiswrapper? any errorsin dmesg?
<billy> dnl: i'm still using .33
<cliebow_> anyone have a link for feisty iso?
<Toma-> watchme: no. ndiswrapper loads fine with no errors in dmesg or /var/log/messages
<Ximal> http://pastebin.ca/426962 please loook here.. i got this far with XamDM helping  me
<billy> !daily | cliebow
<ubotu> cliebow: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<Ximal> do i need to restart x now ?
<Toma-> watchme: its aliased to wlan0, but still wont make a network interface when loaded
<dnl> 0.9.34 isn't in the deb repository, but it is in the the winehq edgy repository.  Would the edgy package work with 7.04?
<watchme> I don't understand why you want to chroot because ndiswrapper isnt working?!?
<Poul^Laptop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14199/   i dont know how to use smbmount i think :(
<gop> !samba > Poul^Laptop
<Toma-> watchme: i have a working edgy install, fesity's networking is busted beyond belief. if i can update the kernel to something with a non-bugged option of rtl8180, i can get on the internet fine (i hope)
<billy> dnl: i wouldn't try that.
<watchme> Toma-: the first thing, I would do is to read the errors in dmesg.. normally there is a fix too :D
<cliebow_> Toma-:good to know i thought it was me..but works awesome on ppc'
<dnl> billy: Would apt-get build-dep wine, and manually building the sources be better?
<Ximal> http://pastebin.ca/426962 please loook here.. i got this far with XamDM helping  me
<Ximal> do i need to restart x now ?
<Toma-> watchme: there is, no errors. not 1. i have looked in every log. no errors.
<watchme> but: If you chroot : dont forget to mount /dev and /proc and so on to /chroot/
<billy> dnl: it would be better than using the edgy package, yes.
<Toma-> atm, im only getting resolve issues with chroot
<watchme> which one?
<Toma-> apt-get update ... getting package from thisplace.com (error cannot resolve thisplace.com)
<Toma-> and so on
<Poul^Laptop> gop yes :P
<watchme> jo
<watchme> you dont have a network connection
<gop> what works great on ppc
<gop> cliebow_:  what works great
<Toma-> yeh. not on the chroot environment. spose i should change /etc/resolv.conf?
<watchme> if you chroot to /my/feisty/system you have to mount /dev /my/feisty/system
<NewUser> Can someone help me this ? I just Reboot my System And boot with livecd After Unpacking kernel the msg comes [ 190.113040 ]  ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen [190.113111]  ata1.00: cmd c8/00:60:28:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 49152 in. And " sh: cant access tty; job control off "
<watchme> do you have a connection in edgy?
<NewUser> now i m on something (initramfs) this prompt
<Toma-> yep
<watchme> and there you can apt-get ?
<Toma-> i have mounted the fesity system, chrooted to it...
<Toma-> yep
<watchme> ok.. cool
<watchme> so with this you chroot to your feisty system ?
<Turms> i'm trying to install feisty on this pc, two questions 1) why there isn't live-expert mode in rc1 ? 2) why it doesn't make any duifference between scsi and ata disks? i have 2 scsi e 3 ata but they are all named /dev/sd*
<Toma-> im guessing i should jusy compile a new kernel for feisty
<cliebow_> gop:feisty in ppc
<Toma-> watchme: indeed.
<gop> I tought they stoped ppc development
<gop> I am on eddgy ppc right know
<cliebow_> it is community now
<Toma-> whats the latest kernel build number?
<gop> sweet
<gop> does it workgood
<watchme> so then you forgot to mount your /dev/ and your /proc to your feisty system
<cliebow_> gop:i wont say i didnt have my confusions getting this far..
<watchme> without that you dont have any devices in your chroot envoirement
<Toma-> watchme: ok. thanks
<cliebow_> broadcom support still a little wonky'
<NewUser> can anyone help ? coz now i want to install it anyhow. i check the cd media .. its fine..
<watchme> np
<finalbeta> broadcom support improved, but ti's still horrible, running at 11Mbit.
<dnl> Is there any current documentation for using XGL with 7.04?
<cliebow_> gop:two things i Really miss in ppc....nx..and java
<watchme> I'll take ndiswrapper since I can use WPA with my acx111 :D
<finalbeta> cliebow: really? There's no package at sun.com for ppc?
<finalbeta> strange
<cliebow_> not that i found..i had sbalneav poke around too..
<cliebow_> kaffe does sort of work,,slow as a dog i found it
<gop> flash
<gop> no flash
<watchme> does anyone know, if I can copy a gconf from xubuntu to ubuntu?
<finalbeta> watchme: no, it might not crash everything up, but I would recommend doing it.
<watchme> hmmmz
<finalbeta> I mean, woudln't recommend
<finalbeta> bleh
<cliebow_> gop:there is obviously java for ppc running osx...but no instaal candidate for feisty
<watchme> Im searching for a way out ;) :D
<gop> true but thier no flash
<watchme> ok... Ill change to X-Chat :D
<dnl> With the Feisty release coming up, it seems there are a lot of packages changing.. does anyone know when the freeze is?
<Hobbsee> dnl: which one?
<Hobbsee> main's frozen now, The Big Final Freeze is on the 12th
<dnl> Hobbsee: ok
<dnl> Hobbsee: Does that freeze include universe?
<shirish> today is the most boring of days, no new updates, no new features, I am gonna dump this repo the day the new repo feisty+1 is there
<Hobbsee> the big one?  yes.
<shirish> part-time masochist here :)
<Hobbsee> shirish: you dont want to use feisty+1 in the first few weeks
<Hobbsee> shirish: learn to package, etc.
<Hobbsee> shirish: and bug triage.
<shirish> yucks
<Hobbsee> shirish: that'll give you something useful to do.
<Hobbsee> dnl: why, what were you after?
<shirish> I saw the bug triage thing, it is a full-time job without any appreciation
<shirish> !bug-triage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug-triage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* Hobbsee wonders what shirish thought development was a lot of the time...
<dnl> Hobbsee: I am wondering when to apt-get upgrade this live CD.  (and was wondering if there was still time for wine 0.9.34 in universe)
<watchme> re
<watchme> aaahh.. thats better :D
<Mena> Hi, Why kernel 2.6.20.13 don;t detect th hddtemp sensor
<Hobbsee> dnl: doubt it.  check the bugs for wine on launchpad
* shirish thought development was a walk in the park
<tman_ubuntu> question about upgrading to fiesty and moving profile with clean install.
<shirish> watchme: how did u change your colors to green?
<watchme> ?!?
<NewUser> hai now i m on step 4. Prepare Partition.. And i want to install fiesty in edgy partition.. And on screen there is ext3 partition.. now how can i use that partition for fiesty?
<shirish> I mean your handle name or is it some feature in GAIM?
<Toma-> watchme: im off to fight yet another losing battle against ndiswrapper. :) wish me luck.
<watchme> GAIM?
<shirish> which client are u using to talk?
<watchme> X-Chat2
<shirish> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta6-1ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1700 kB, installed size 4808 kB
<shirish> ah ok
<NewUser> shirish:  now i m on step 4. Prepare Partition.. And i want to install fiesty in edgy partition.. And on screen there is ext3 partition.. now how can i use that partition for fiesty?
<NewUser> shirish: first delete it? or any other thing?
<watchme> shirish: Im not green?!?
<shirish> NewUser: delete the partition
<NewUser> shirish: okie then?
<tman_ubuntu> i have my profile on edgy on it's own partition (/home).  would like to bring it over to a clean install of fiesty.  How to do this?
<watchme> nor is my X-Chat :D
<Hobbsee> shirish: it's a feature in gaim
<shirish> watchme: now you were brown but that is when people addres me
<Hobbsee> tman_ubuntu: dont forward the /home and tell the installer to mount it as /home
<watchme> what clint are you using?
<watchme> KvIRC or something like that?
<shirish> tman_ubuntu: simple, first see that all your docs & stuff you cant lose back it up
<tman_ubuntu> right.  my question is though, user setup.
<shirish> watchme: gaim
<NewUser> shirish: now there is free space of 20gb. tehre
<NewUser> *there
<tman_ubuntu> when fiesty asks me to set up users, how do i tell it to use my user name and passwrd from the edgy profile?
<shirish> NewUser: then give some space for / and a swap partition
<NewUser> shirish: i had already swap in /dev/sda7 its showing there
<NewUser> shirish: so remove swap too? then make it back again?
<shirish> NewUser: yup remove the swap
<NewUser> shirish: okie
<shirish> NewUser: the way is always remove the last partition, then the one before that
<shirish> NewUser: so you should have removed swap first, then your /
<NewUser> shirish okie .. dont know that.. sorry!
<shirish> NewUser: no issues we all learn by making mistakes , I still do :)
<dnl> Hobbsee: Are things such as the livecd installer frozen?  (i.e. would apt-get upgrade on a "daily" live CD work to make it up-to-date with the final release?)
<shirish> NewUser: anyways, now give some space for /
<NewUser> shirish: mount point is / for ext3?
<tman_ubuntu> shirish: when fiesty asks to setup a new user, how do i connect it to the existing profile?
<shirish> NewUser: yup
<shirish> tman_ubuntu: no idea about that one m8 never tried like that
<shirish> NewUser: make sure to set the bootable flag there or a checkbox something like that must be there
<shirish> NewUser: is there?
<NewUser> there is just 5 tabs.
<NewUser> yes i m
<NewUser> device, type, mount point, format?, size
<Draconicus> I'll be back in a bit. I've got some work to do that requires X-Chat being closed.
<shirish> NewUser: what is in type?
<NewUser> for / i select type ext3
<NewUser> type is filesystem
<jimmy_> hey guys, i tried turning on desktop effects, and it doesnt work, it says couldnt be enabled, im using a thinkpad t42 laptop with a radeon mobility 7500
<shirish> NewUser: just a minute, I am trying to find the screenshots for installing through the GUI
<NewUser> shirish: sure
<jimmy_> is it possible because i installed is it possibly because i installed xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<ace> hi all
<ace> i have a problem with the alternative installer disk
<shirish> NewUser: there is this place called shots.osdir.com for screenshots of almost all linux distros currently
<NewUser> shirish: ty.. let me chk it.
<Poul^Laptop> gop, still here?
<shirish> NewUser: yup cool, unfortunately it does not have 7.04 screenshots
<Ashbringer> Hello, how would I edit my grub config to auto-boot from the latest kernel over a self-compiled one?
<shirish> NewUser: but it does have 6.06 screenies wanna look at them
<NewUser> shirish: if 7.04 not there :S so
<ace> I have IDE drives but it clearly said on the installer that it was SCSI, thats the problem, and it wrote fstab with entries pointing to sda and sdb which do not exist, however there are /dev/hda and hdb, so i'm guessing that there is a problem with the installer, its detecting IDE disks as SCSI
<watchme> why are there screens of a DISTRIBUTION?
<NewUser> shirish: i install 6.06 And 6.10 create partition my self.. but.. dont know the new Migrate Documents And Settings. Step Creating a Problem.
<Poul^Laptop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14199/   still dont know know to use this :(
<NewUser> watchme: shots.osdir.com
<finalbeta> ace: fstab with /dev/hda in Feisty? Fiesty uses !uuid's
<watchme> I mean, I can make a Knoppix looking like SuSE and a gentoo look like ubuntu....
<ace> i know but the #entries shows sda and sdb, i'll show you
<shirish> NewUser: I did not come across that hence cannot give guidance there I made a clean install on hdd
<watchme> finalbeta: btw: I changed it to sda and it works too, because my NTFS-partition doesnt have a UUID
<NewUser> shirish: same as before. its getting stuck on This new Step. Migrate Documentes And Settings.
<finalbeta> watchme: yeah, ntfs can't have uuid's.
<watchme> so there is no chance to mount a NTFS per UUID?
<ace> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14207/
<shirish> NewUser: no idea about that one m8
<Hidan> man finally... Finally, Feisty downloads the update files. pfftt... it took me so many tries to keep it going 'cos update manager kept crashing or X kept crashing/freezing.
<NewUser> shirish: nevamind dude.. this New step.. getting problem here.
<ace> UUID seems so random, what is it?
<NewUser> is anyone fimiliar with the new installation Step. Migrate Documents And Settings?
<Poul^Laptop> Anyone who can tell me how i can see the shared files of a computer which i know the ip of?
<finalbeta> watchme: UUID's are stored in the master block of ext2/3 partitions before the journal. Linux doesn't write to ntfs at all, so no UUID's are created for it.
<shirish> NewUser: did u see wiki.ubuntu.com for this step?
<ace> but i use xfs
<Hidan> shirish: yo good to see ya, man.
<watchme> finalbeta: linux writes to ntfs with this new 3N thing
<lupine_85> ace: a series of random digits ;)
<shirish> Hidan: hi :)
<xtknight> why wouldn't you be able to mount ntfs via uuid?
<NewUser> shirish i checked the wiki.. but not Found any thing.. coz.. on this step.. nothing happend. :<
<ace> lupine_85: why use that instead of /dev/hda and stuff?
<xtknight> type "blkid" to grab a uuid for your disk
<shirish> watchme: that is ntfs-3g
<Hidan> xtknight: HEY!!! Howdy!!!!
<lupine_85> ace: no idea
<xtknight> ohh ehh you're right ntfs doesn't have 'em :O
<lupine_85> I do use the device files :D
<watchme> http://www.ntfs-3g.org/index.html
<Hidan> xtknight: oh if you're wondering, feisty's been having some nasty issues but I think the updates are straightening some of them. :)
<Hidan> xtknight: but this time round, at least i can install programs. =p
<finalbeta> ace: apparently the uuid's are randomly created, they might use things like /dev/rand and the ethernet address, or so I've googled...
<shirish> Hidan: if and when they come
* shirish wondering where all the developers are ?
<lupine_85> working :D
<Ashbringer> Can anyone help me switch what kernel I'm using from a custom-compiled one to the latest binary image? Can I just move the entry up in menu.lst?
<lupine_85> or relaxing
<Hidan> shirish: hm? what do you mean by "if and when they come"?
<finalbeta> watchme: yeah I know, but the file system still has to support uuid's, linux can't just write a uuid on it where it wants. So one can assume ntfs doesn't support them.
<lupine_85> this being a religious holiday and stuff
<xtknight> Hidan, ive helepd with too many problems to remember yours.  was it the printer/usb?
<xtknight> ;P
<shirish> Hidan: I have also subscribed to feisty-changes mailing list, which sends a mail of any new updates
<Hidan> xtknight: yeah it was the printer memory slot being read as a hard disk... and also, some problem of xserver-core crashing non-stop and giving me plenty of problems.
<shirish> Hidan: no mail for last 8 hrs. except for 1 but it had couple of xfce updates
<finalbeta> http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/rss/feisty.xml (rss feed for changes in fesity)
<ace> Is there a forum or somewhere where people discuss the look of kubuntu, i want the devs to use QtCurve so gtk and qt apps match
<Hidan> xtknight: as a result, lots of pple recommended i get feisty.
<xtknight> ahh
<[Phaedrus] > any suggestions on a commandline torrent client?
<ace> libtorrent?
<shirish> NewUser: your issue is being solved today I think, it seems the migration assistant is borked or something
<[Phaedrus] > ace: it works?
<xtknight> libtorrent is a library
<Hidan> xtknight: yeah, Feisty was okay until X started freezing randomly on me. I'd do cold reboots until someone advised me to try alt+ magic keys. =)
<ace> no idea
<[Phaedrus] > yeah, i know.. thats why i asked :)
<xtknight> [Phaedrus] , apt-cache search torrent
<dnl> Is the CVS package in feisty broken?  I am getting a CVSROOT error when I try to check anything out.
<[Phaedrus] > Hidan: that worked?
<xtknight> original torrent .py was command line
<xtknight> i think
<xtknight> Hidan, hah i love Magic
<shirish> NewUser: http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+source/migration-assistant/0.4.5
<ace> xtknight: hm... i saw libtorrent listed as the client someone was using so i had a guess
<xtknight> ace, libtorrent is likely the library that is the basis of many clients
<xtknight> but it is not a client itself
* shirish feels sad for NewUser, he had been plugging away on it for quite some time now
<Hidan> [phaedrus]  hell yeah... it worked like 99% of the time, except for once when there was a kernel crash... 'cos i left my printer on while booting into Ubuntu. Needless to say, Ubuntu kept trying to read a "non-existant hard disk" and bam! everything crashed.
<[Phaedrus] > heh.
<Hidan> xtknight: hell yeah, YUIM is good.
<Hidan> xtknight: oh good 41 mins left till the next installation of upgrades.
<Hidan> xtknight: ever since I installed the new upgrades, there're less problems now. Gnome-system-log and Gnome-system-monitor don't keep crashing on me.
<Hidan> xtknight: Feisty's performance seems slightly better. However, given that it's about 1 hour since I installed the updates, who knows...
<xtknight> Hidan, same here, i like feisty's speed advantage
<Hidan> xtknight: before, darn... every application was lagging and WinXP seemed like Heaven compared to Ubuntu. :p
<xtknight> Hidan, feisty lives up to its name
<ace> i wonder if its possible to update from warty to breezy to dapper to edgy to feisty all without reinstalling it, just using apt-get
<Hidan> xtknight: lol... feisty fawn...
<finalbeta> xtknight: speed advantage?
<finalbeta> Where?
<xtknight> finalbeta, faster kernel it seems
<[Phaedrus] > heh
<Hidan> xtknight: be careful it doesn't chase you around the town!
<xtknight> will Feisty implement a realtime/dynticks/tickless kernel ?
<exlt> hi all - this mornings update now gives me desktop icons - one for another local mounted partition, and another for an unknown unmountable device called 'SERVICEV001' - there is nothing in ~/Desktop, nor have I seen this behavior before - my love of xfce is that it does not do odd auto-things unless I tell it to..  any help on disabling whatever this is - I have looked for new unfamiliar processes, and have not put my finger on it.. this is on xubuntu/f
<Poul^Laptop> How do i see the shared files of pc with ip a.b.c.d?
<greyman_> anyone seen this with 7.04 on a fresh install      /bin/sh: Can't access tty; Job control turned off
<exlt> Poul^Laptop: how are they shared?  nfs, smb, etc.
<Poul^Laptop> windows shared
<Poul^Laptop> exlt, windows shared files
<exlt> smbclient -L host
<Hidan> xtknight: holy moly, Feisty seems to not freeze again! :) Btw, how long have you been using Linux?
<Poul^Laptop> i can then see  "Ny mappe" is shared. how do i mount that so i can acces the files in it
<Poul^Laptop> exlt,
<jarle> How can I find out which package provides /usr/share/qt3/doc/html/linguist.dcf ?
<stevedm> Feisty doesn't connect to the network on startup. I must always go and click on network -> Wired network for it to connect. Is this bug known?
<xtknight> Hidan, 5 years off and on
<anandanbu> i have a problem in mounting the windows drives in Ubuntu 7.04. I have installed Ubuntu in a separate primary partition how do i correct it
<xtknight> Hidan, uesd it regularly for about 8 months straight now
<Hidan> xtknight: nice, awesome!
<xtknight> ubuntu is what got me staying
<exlt> Poul^Laptop: mount -t smbfs //host/share /mnt/point (depending on if it is authenticated you may need '-o username=user,password=pass')
<xtknight> tried about 100 distros
<darx> i need an audio player that is frugal with resources
<darx> any suggestions
<xtknight> redhat 7 , suse 7 etc back in the day.  then all the fedoras
<Poul^Laptop> exlt, dont think any authenticating should be needed, but will check
<Hidan> xtknight: actually, i'm likely to switch to ubuntu almost full-time(except for playing all my games. don't really wanna use cedenga.)
<Poul^Laptop> exlt,  is it not smbmount ?
<xtknight> Hidan, i just dualboot for games
<xtknight> like my xp for gaming
<exlt> you can use smbmount, if you want, Poul^Laptop - it is just an alias to mount -t smbfs
<Hidan> xtknight: all right, man! 30 mins!!!!  same here, i plan to do that except i haven't really used xp for days.
<stevedm> Where can I ask Feisty network related question?
<xtknight> Hidan, make sure you dont forget how to use windows.  it is harder to use ;P
<darx> stevedm: here
<exlt> jarle: dpkg --search /path/to/file
<xtknight> and there's no dmesg
<xtknight> oh windows sucks
<Poul^Laptop> exlt so if i use smb mount, it would be smbmount //host/share /media/windowshare  ect
<stevedm> darx: Feisty doesn't connect to the network on startup. I must always go and click on network -> Wired network for it to connect. Is this bug known?
<exlt> Poul^Laptop: looks right
<Hidan> xtknight: oh lol... don't worry, my family's laptop is on Windows and no, my mother has enough problems using WinXP already. God forbid if she tries to use command line. :P
<Poul^Laptop> "Ny mappe"  the space is % something right=?  exlt
<stevedm> darx: Dapper didn't have this problem. As soon as I log on it's connected to network.
<jarle> exlt: thank you, I was looking at apt-cache for an option..
<ace> Its strange, i don't feel that kubuntu is well presented on its first startup, when i reinstalled it i felt sad
<darx> stevedm: put a script on rc.local.. that'll fix it
<darx> thats /etc/rc.local
<exlt> or escape it - Ny\ mappe
<greyman_> anyone seen issues with an alternative install of 7.04
<Poul^Laptop> exlt, ye right :)
<greyman_> settting up software raid
<ace> greyman_: i had issues with the alternative install
<ace> greyman_: with the beta disk
<Toma-> Ok! i got network up and running :)
<ace> greyman_: it detected my IDE disks as SCSI for some reason
<greyman_> ace: how did you fix it?
<Toma-> it was a buggy version of ndiswrapper.
<stevedm> darx: We'll Joe new user can't do that. This need to be raised as a bug. Do you know which packages the bug relates too? BTW: you have an example of a such script.
<rambo3> !uuid |ace
<greyman_> I am using SATA disks
<ace> greyman_: i just let it install and it worked because it used UUIDs i didn't use raid, so the problem was avoided
<ubotu> ace: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<darx> stevedm: ok.. did you try all the settings
<darx> in network manager?
<darx> that was the last resort
<darx> if nothing works
<Poul^Laptop> exlt, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14217/
<jimmy_> anyone feel like helping me get compiz to work again?
<stevedm> darx: I went in all config and there was no options that relates to that. My config was right in these menus.
<jimmy_> when i click enable desktop effects, it now says unable
<exlt> Poul^Laptop: drop the trailing slash on the share name - x.x.x.x/Ny\ mappe
<ace> greyman_: see how the installer wrote sda instad of hda in the comments in fstab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14218/
<stevedm> darx: I hesitated to raise as a bug because I don't want to make these guys waste time but not it seems it's a real issue.
<Hidan> right... 13 mins left...
<darx> stevedm: i'm right now in xubuntu.. so i don't know the menu options for ubuntu.. however, i can suggest some alternatives..
<Poul^Laptop> exlt, now when its mountet, then what, i just go look in the the folderi mountet it to?=
<ace> maybe mine worked because uuids were used, maybe with raid and sata and the problem really shows?
<exlt> Poul^Laptop: ls -l /mnt/point  :)
<greyman_> get blkid not found
<darx> stevedm: when you reboot next time, ifup the interface you are having trouble with..
<greyman_> do I need to boot from a cd and start a rescue
<stevedm> darx: like what? I'm fine for clicking the button but Joe NewUser will be confused. Linux needs to be as easy  as possible.
<darx> stevedm: just a sec.. i'll guide you..
<Poul^Laptop> exlt, should i do anything to unmount it again when i am done?
<ace> stevedm: funny you say that because NewUser was just in here a moment ago
<exlt> Poul^Laptop: umount /mnt/point
<darx> stevedm: i'm not in ubuntu.. so i can give you an overview of how things are so next time you'll be more informed ok..
<stevedm> ace: oops didn't meant to finger point :-)
<Poul^Laptop> do i need to unmount first, or can i just mount to the same place with another host?
<stevedm> darx: ok thanks.
<darx> stevedm: would you like me to explain?
<darx> ok
<exlt> Poul^Laptop: you should be able to mount the share on multiple hosts - it is a file server  ;)
<Poul^Laptop> exlt, thx
<darx> stevedm: you can find your active interface by using the command ifconfig
<stevedm> darx: if it's quick yes else I prefer to raise a bug. Again, I'm chasing this issue mostly for it to be easy for new user.
<stevedm> darx: ok for ifconfig
<darx> you'll find something like eth0 and lo
<stevedm> darx: ok mine is eth0
<greyman_> do we still have to use alternate install for systems we want to set up a software raid
<stevedm> darx: the setup of the interface is ok. It's just that the connection is not ON by default.
<shirish> anybody a good gtk+ editor unlike gedit which consumes lot of  resources
<darx> stevedm: lemme finish..
<Toma-> shirish: mousepad
<shirish> !info mousepad
<ace> updating packages is taking longer than the download??????
<ubotu> mousepad: simple Xfce oriented text editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.12-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 39 kB, installed size 652 kB
<stevedm> darx: ok
<darx> stevedm: next time you reboot, try sudo ifup eth0 --force
<ace> anyone had that?
<darx> if that works
<stevedm> darx: ok
<darx> all you have to do is put that command in rc.local file
<shirish> Toma-: it is xfce based, I am looking for more gnome-based thing, dont want to pull more libraries then already have
<Poul^Laptop> exlt, one last thing :) why cant i just mount all which are shared on a host x.x.x.x  instead of having to mount x.x.x.x/folder1  x.x.x.x/folder2
<darx> that is the script file that gets executed at the beginning of every session
<Toma-> shirish: pretty sure its independant from xfce (afaik) do you know what it depends on?
<shirish> Toma:- nope have not seen that as of yet
<stevedm> darx: that's it?
<Toma-> shirish: ahh nm, needs some xfce stuff, not much tho
<shirish> I really hope that this Click n run comes soon, it will make things easier to look around
<darx> stevedm: thats it.. now you learned that you can run scripts at startup in addition to how to enable your network interface.. now you might be having a bug or a misconfiguration. but this way you can make sure your interface runs
<stevedm> darx: I don't have that on bu Dapper and my interface is up at bootup?
<Lucifiel> ggeez X froze at least 3 times in the last 5 mins... pfftt.
<greyman_> Is there anyway to install a system with software raid other than alternate
<darx> stevedm: true that might be a bug or a misconfiguration.. but this is one of the workarounds..
<darx> since i'm not on ubuntu, i cant help you with the ui based configs
<greyman_> or a way to fix a system when it is trying its first boot after install
<darx> stevedm: and the file is /etc/init.d/rc.local
<darx> open it with root privilages
<exlt> Poul^Laptop: the file server is configured as separate shares
<stevedm> darx: thanks. Do you know what I can compare between my Dapper and Feisty so that I can see where is the problem to help debugging this pb. I already look in /etc/network/interfaces and my eth0 was configure so I couldn't understand why it was not up by default.
<stevedm> darx: is there another network file to tell which one to enable by default?
<Poul^Laptop> exlt, ye i figured. But that means its not posible to mount all shares fround on a host.
<Poul^Laptop> Guess i could write a script for that :P
<exlt> script it..
<darx> stevedm: there is network startup scripts, but those may confuse normal people like you and me
<Poul^Laptop> you dont happen to have such script laying around :)
<stevedm> darx: and which startup script are you think?
<stevedm> thinking?
<exlt> Poul^Laptop: just #!/bin/sh at the top, throw all your mount commands in it, and put it in /usr/local/bin  - that is exactly how I have a bunch of nfs and smb mounts for work - I do not put them in fstab, because I am not always in the office
<exlt> Poul^Laptop: then I just 'sudo mount_netfs' because it is in my path
<exlt> Poul^Laptop: my script is at /usr/local/bin/mount_netfs to clarify that
<Poul^Laptop> good idea ;) thx. I am just get a project from a friend over hamachi. But i got the share mountet now i am to get. But if i mount 2 shares to same mount point, i can only see the one i mountet last.
<darx> stevedm: /etc/rc.d/networking
<Poul^Laptop> ye exlt, did understand it when you said it first :)
<darx> don't mess around with it unless you have a back up
<dissonans> I have two networking interfaces, eth0 and eth1 of which I am only using eth1, how can I make the networking init script ignore eth0?
<stevedm> do you know why it's not invoked in /etc/rc2.d ? I don't see S??networking.
<exlt> Poul^Laptop: you have to mount them to separate mount points - they are probably both still mounted if you run 'mount' but you only see one filesystem - I have /mnt/netfs/mountpt1, /mnt/netfs/mountpt2, /mnt/netfs/mountpt3, etc.
<Poul^Laptop> exlt. But now, i can just cp /mount/point/ ~/download    to get all the content in the share?
<stevedm> darx: must be called by another script?
<Poul^Laptop> exlt, ok
<darx> stevedm: you might also want to raise a bug if you are positive that you are having a bug
<stevedm> darx: I'll do that
<darx> but you can work around it
<darx> for the time being
<stevedm> darx: the time window is closing. I think feisty is for a release in april. They should do another beta before final
<darx> just be positive that youve tried all the gui options
<Poul^Laptop> exlt, thatsd with the -r agument. But now its copying. anyway to see the status, how fast its downloadig and when its done?
<dissonans> let me rephrase: how can I disable network interfaces in Ubuntu via the command line?
<CarlFK> dissonans: ifconfig eth0 down
<darx> stevedm:i just uninstalled ubuntu for xubuntu.. and i'm sorry i cant guide you straightforward
<stevedm> darx: I'll do. Which package should be flagged? netbase?
<dissonans> CarlFK: on a permanent basis, so that the networking doesn't try to get a dhcp lease for it
<stevedm> darx: netbase contains /etc/init.d/networking
<dissonans> the networking init script
<exlt> Poul^Laptop: you could use 'cp -av /source/* ~/targetdir/' to see keep timestamps, permissions, etc. (-a) and progress (-v)
<CarlFK> dissonans: edit  /etc/network/interfaces
<darx> stevedm: network manager would be more appropriate I guess
<darx> i'm not sure though
<dissonans> CarlFK: thanks
<CarlFK> dissonans: er, that will deal with the boot scripts - is that what you wnat?
<dissonans> yes
<stevedm> <dissonans>: sudo ifdown eth0  (assuming eth0 is your interface)
<exlt> Poul^Laptop: better yet, look at rsync  ;)
<Poul^Laptop> exlt, no timestamps tho but, ye showing the file its cp
<Poul^Laptop> exlt, rsync+
<Poul^Laptop> ?
<stevedm> darx: thanks very much. Have a great day
<dissonans> ok, now the network comes up way faster thanks
<dissonans> is there a known issue with opera in later iterations of feisty btw?
<darx> stevedm: you too...hope i helped.. :)
<ace> Hi all
<dissonans> it won't work for me since a couple of days, it aborts almost immediately
<dissonans> dumps core
<Toma-> whats the deal with nvidia drivers in feisty?
<greyman_> how do you correct mdadm error on boot if you can not get to the file system
<greyman_> talking about bug 832312
<greyman_> err 83231
<Sp3nc3> having issue getting xorg running the nvidia driver.
<Sp3nc3> (not the nv driver, nvidia driver)
<gop> I am getting error 15 file not found in grub
<gop> know that I booted with grub cd
<gop> billy where the auto fix
<RonnyAtHome> Hi
<stevedm> darx: Are you there?
<darx> stevedm: yup
<stevedm> darx: seems someone reported the problem; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/94095
<ubotu> Malone bug 94095 in network-manager "Ethernet interface not configured at boot time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<darx> stevedm: ah.. go for the workaround then..
<stevedm> darx: thanks have a good day
<darx> try ifup eth0 --force.. if that works
<slackern> ohh deluge 5.x was nice, hope it gets into feisty
<darx> add that to the rc.local script
<darx> might wanna read some basic shell scripting
<darx> best of luck
<CarlFK> trying to install feisty alternate in a qemu VM - it can't find any drives - installer's dmesg shows "ide0: I/O resource 0x3F6-0x3F6 not free. ... ide0: ports already in use, skipping probe" - anyone know what is going on?
<stevedm> darx: thanks I'll try that some time tommorow
<darx> stevedm: no problems and happy hacking.. ;)
<enyc> CarlFK: thats oddd... erm.. does it work in other verison of qemu ? do other ubuntu versions work?
<CarlFK> haven't tired
<guillem101> feisty stops a while during booting at "configuring network interfaces" (about 40 secs). Is it normal?
<enyc> CarlFK: I know there were known problems with some feisty testing version...
<enyc> CarlFK: (and some PATA controller )
<CarlFK> I'll try.. um.. edgy
<enyc> CarlFK: try booting knoppix iso -- edgy live  as well etc...
<CarlFK> is that the current stable - I get confused..
<enyc> CarlFK: see if you can narrow down the failure circumstances more specfifcally
<enyc> CarlFK: well Dapper = Long Term Support 'stable' ,   edgy = most recent stable, but actually somewhat problematic for some things
<enyc> CarlFK: feisty should be good ;-)
<jimmy_> anyone feel like helping me get compiz to work again?
<jimmy_> when i click enable desktop effects, it now says unable
<CarlFK> enyc: know anyting about qemu and -boot n ? (pxe boot)
<enyc> CarlFK: unfortunately not
<enyc> jimmy_: I cant get it to work at all .. lol
<pecisk> jimmy_: do glxinfo | grep Direct
<pecisk> jimmy_: on console
<pecisk> There was compiz updates yesterday, something maybe is broken
<jimmy_> pecisk, nothing happened
<[miles] > good afternoon guys
<pecisk> jimmy_: what video card do you have
<jimmy_> pecisk, its a laptop, onboard radeon 7500 mobility
<jimmy_> it worked fine when i first installed feisty beta, then the cube stopped working, now it just doesnt start
<Poul^Laptop> posible to add som parameter to the cp command to get a startus like speed of copying?
<[miles] > does anyone have this sound card on their laptops please? 00:14.2 Audio device [0403] : ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Azalia [1002:4383] 
<asad2005> how to add /dev/ttyS4 ?
<pecisk> [miles] : I have ATI onboard, but on desktop computer
<pecisk> [miles] : which ALSA driver it uses
<[miles] > hello pecisk
<stefg> Poul^Laptop: if you use mc, you'll get stat's while doing (lengthy) copy-operations
<pecisk> jimmy_: glxgears gives you soemthing?
<pecisk> [miles] : hello
<pecisk> :)
<jimmy_> pecisk, yes but a bit choppy
<[miles] > pecisk: is it the pecisk it's the same device ID?
<Poul^Laptop> stefg,  hmm mc?
<jimmy_> oh no wait 2500 fps
<stefg> !info mc
<pecisk> jimmy_: it seems binary driver get lost or somethin
<jimmy_> it just looked choppy
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-6ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<pecisk> [miles] : wait let me check
<[miles] > thank you
<jimmy_> jimmy@jimmy-laptop:~$ glxgears
<jimmy_> 11865 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2372.012 FPS
<jimmy_> 28703 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5740.281 FPS
<jimmy_> 3169 frames in 5.0 seconds = 631.911 FPS
<jimmy_> XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"
<jimmy_>       after 88698 requests (84825 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<pecisk> jimmy_: first check If you really have fglrx driver up and running
<jimmy_> pecisk, how do i do that?
<stefg> Poul^Laptop: a Norton commander clone for the console... every household needs at least one :-)
<jimmy_> pecisk, theres nothing in restricted drivers, only my wifi
<pecisk> jimmy_: do again glxinfo | grep direct
<Poul^Laptop> stefg, sorry i dont understand any of that. you want me to cp -mv?
<jimmy_> pecisk, direct rendering : no
<stefg> Poul^Laptop: No, i want you to use a file-manager for the console
<Poul^Laptop> ok
<pecisk> [miles] : seems similar 0000:00:14.2 0403: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 437b (rev 01)
<Poul^Laptop> stefg, i need to install that then?
<[miles] > pecisk: is it working?
<pecisk> jimmy_: "lsmod | grep radeon" gives you something?
<pecisk> [miles] : perfectly
<[miles] > pecisk: can you gimme the lspci -nn
<jimmy_> pecisk, jimmy@jimmy-laptop:~$ lsmod | grep radeon
<jimmy_> radeon                124576  2
<jimmy_> drm                    81044  3 radeon
<[miles] > pecisk: for it please
<stefg> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-6ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<pecisk> [miles] : http://pastebin.ca/427140
<pecisk> jimmy_: it uses radeon, so question is, why no acceleration for you.
<jimmy_> ?
<jimmy_> im too new to linux to know :)
<pecisk> jimmy_: maybe there have been changes for Compiz + radeon driver, because my card have been opposite after last update - it FINALLY works with Compiz
<pecisk> jimmy_: I understand
<stefg> Poul^Laptop: if you have universe enabled it's just sudo apt-get install mc
<[miles] > pecisk: nah it's not the same
<pecisk> jimmy_: can you put your /etc/X11/xorg.conf on http://pastebin.ca?
<[miles] > pecisk: that explains why it is working ;-)
<jimmy_> pecisk, sure
<[miles] > bbiam, smoke
<Poul^Laptop> stefg, and then after that i will see status on the cp when using it?
<pecisk> [miles] : it has been choky sound all the time or just now?
<jimmy_> pecisk, i think i found the problem, its empty
<[miles] > pecisk: I have no sound
<scoates> anyone have any idea if it's possible to answer Windows Remote Assistance requests (.msrcincident) from ubuntu? rdp almost works, but it uses some weird encrypted ticket system..
<pecisk> jimmy_: o_O
<stefg> Poul^Laptop: not when using cp directly, but when copying with mc
<pecisk> jimmy_: it's autoconfiguring
<pecisk> damn
<Poul^Laptop> stefg
<finalbeta> where's the firefox plugins dir?
<jimmy_> awesome
<pecisk> jimmy_: please do ls -lah /etc/X11 and paste result in pastebin.ca
<Poul^Laptop> stefg, it just opened the file in terminal and showed alot of wired signs
<Poul^Laptop> stefg, think i got it opend right now
<jimmy_> http://pastebin.ca/427149
<shirish> anybody had any updates recently?
<shirish> I have not got any updates from last 10-12 hrs. or so
<Poul^Laptop> stefg, how do i use the "menu" 5copy then?
<whombat> hi  @ all
<pecisk> jimmy_: please pastebin.ca /etc/X11/xorg.conf~ which is backup file for your configuration
<pecisk> and yes, you have no configuration file active for now
<pecisk> which is totally strange and nutts
<pecisk> :)
<jimmy_> pecisk, http://pastebin.ca/427171
<pecisk> jimmy_: do "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf~ /etc/X11/X11/xorg.conf" and do restart
<pecisk> jimmy_: in this file everything is in right place
<pecisk> jimmy_: maybe it is possible that you or some update deleted conf file, not sure
<jimmy_> ok i just copied xorg.conf to xorg.conf
<jimmy_> here goes a reboot, brb, if i cont come back, x exploded and itll take me a while, thanks again
<Poul^Laptop> stefg, can i mark more then one file to copy at a time+
<finalbeta> where's the firefox plugins dir?
<udd> I have sound regression from edgy to feisty :/ ati onboard sound (toshiba laptop), no sound at all, where to begin debugging?
<slackern> Poul^Laptop, in mc you mean? i belive it's with "insert"-key
<shirish> guys are there any IDE hdd users out here?
<Poul^Laptop> slackern, yes in mc
<nerdygirl_ellie> Shirish:  Me.
<slackern> Poul^Laptop: then mark files with "insert"-key and then use F5 to copy etc
<Poul^Laptop> slackern,  i just tolk one at the time and but it to background
<jimmy_> pecisk, x broke
<slackern> Poul^Laptop, i guess that works too also :)
<jimmy_> pecisk, i did dpkg-reconfigure -phigh something or other
<jimmy_> pecisk, but im back to square one
<pecisk> heh
<shirish> nerdygirl_ellie: can u look up this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/96693
<ubotu> Malone bug 96693 in linux-source-2.6.20 "poor performance hard disk IDE" [Medium,Fix committed] 
<Poul^Laptop> slackern, know if its posible to see backgrounds processes?
<jimmy_> maybe itll just be faster to reinstall ubuntu
<shirish> nerdygirl_ellie: and see how your box performs on that, if it is also slow, just append to the ongoing discussion, thank you.
<slackern> Poul^Laptop,  control-x-j
<pecisk> jimmy_: ok, I will need /var/log/Xorg.log (there was some numbers or letters, so check it out first with ls -lah /var/log)
<shirish> jimmy_: what is your issue?
<slackern> Poul^Laptop, or i should say control+x then j
<pecisk> shirish: he has no direct acceleration, and before that his Xorg was on autoconfigure, as xorg.conf was missing
<Poul^Laptop> slackern, ok - only problem i got atm is that some of the shortcuts are overwritten from the beryl shortvuts ect or the terminal shortcuts
<gop> hi
<gop> why are my ide hd saying /dev/sdc1
<slackern> Poul^Laptop, ahh maybe F9 for menu, then go to commands and scroll down to background jobs
<Poul^Laptop> slackern, is there a way to put one to the baground aswell?
<Poul^Laptop> slackern, cant use F9 ect :P
<knw_> hi I'm having a problem getting my ntfs partitions to mount
<slackern> oh not sure to be honest =/
<shirish> gop: tht is slave master, did u put it to work in slave master mode
<Poul^Laptop> slackern, ok
<knw_> they get detected
<slackern> I've barely ever used those background job things
<jimmy_> http://pastebin.ca/427195
<knw_> !ntfu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<knw_> !ntfs
<gop> well yea
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jimmy_> thats xorg.0.log
<gop> but it used to be /dev/hda
<gop> not /sda
<shirish> gop: that is name change
<gop> did fiesty change the name of device
<shirish> !libata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shirish> @libata
<Poul^Laptop> slackerns i just found out some wired stuff :P if i cp one file its at 500kb/s. but if i baground 1 and make a new cp it do the cp with 500kb/s on both :)
<udd> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shirish> gop: there is a page on the wiki about libata done by Alan Cox lemme hunt it for u
<pecisk> jimmy_: strange, looks like it is right driver, but something not working there, will take a closer look
<gop> k
<shirish> gop: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<pecisk> jimmy_: what did actually X said after reboot?
<gop> oh
<shirish> pecisk: what hardware does he have or integrated?
<jimmy_> pecisk, just couldnt start, then it asked if i wanted to know why
<jimmy_> but other than that i was lost
<gop> shirish second question in rescue mode how do I resuce grub
<pecisk> jimmy_: ok, that was usuall X "I can't start for some reason" dialog
<pecisk> hmmmm
<shirish> gop: I know it can be done, in fact have done it sometime back but now its lost
<gop> is that the bestway
<gop> to fix error 8
<shirish> gop: I meant I went through this something like a yr. back but now cannot remember
<shirish> what I did to fix it
<gop> ahh
<shirish> gop: just a user here
<pecisk> jimmy_: seems like something very fishy with permissions
<shirish> @now london
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/London: April 06 2007, 18:43:23 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 4 days
<CarinArr> jimmy_: could you !pastebin your  /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<pecisk> CarinArr: he already did it for me http://pastebin.ca/427195
<leafw> I have just dist-upgraded from edgy to feisty and I don't have a laptop battery icon on the systray. Anybody knows which app is actually running it?
<aaroncampbell> Well, I had to reboot just a few minutes ago, and now my nVidia drivers aren't working (Kubuntu 7.04).  I get: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!    (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***         (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<gop> error 8 kernel must be loaded before booting shirish  is the error I get
<jimmy_> CarinArr,  http://pastebin.ca/427195
<shirish> gop: that means somehow u lost your kernel
<gop> yea hmm
<shirish> gop: kernel is what drives the whole thing
<slackern> leafw, If you rightclick the gnomepanel and choose Add to panel there should be a Battery charge monitor there  that you can select
<gop> strange this was a upgrade -d of edgyto fiesty
<CarinArr> jimmy_: do you have a wacom?
<leafw> slackern : I did look there, and there isn't. Something went wrong with the upgrade I guess
<shirish> gop: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_%28computer_science%29
<gop> sure
<gop> I understand it
<gop> :)
<CarinArr> aaroncampbell: how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<aaroncampbell> adept
<aaroncampbell> They've been working for a while now
<CarinArr> aaroncampbell: i take it you've tried reinstalling the nvidia-glx package?
<gop> is thier anyway I can fix this
<shirish> gop: better look on launchpad if somebody has filed a bug for this or not, if not please file it, as it is critical
<slackern> leafw, ahh hmm i did an upgrade myself but i don't have a laptop but i got that choice there, something must have gone wrong somewhere as you said i guess :)
<shirish> aaroncampbell: there was an update to adept couple of hrs. before
<aaroncampbell> CarinArr: yeah, when It had problems, I switched back to nv, and then tried to reinstall...same problem.
<hanzz> hi :) i have one interface for connection to the internet and one for LAN connection... a i want to have these two internfaces "up" at once... can it be done with knetworkmanager?
<bur[n] er> anyone around know if gparted is going to make a reappearance on the feisty livecd?
<shirish> gop !launchpad
<shirish> bur[n] er: dont think so :(
<shirish> !info launchpad
<leafw> slackern : I did like 3 dist-upgrades ... everything looked fine. TOday there is another big update as well
<bur[n] er> shirish: anything else comparable?  that'd be crap
<ubotu> Package launchpad does not exist in feisty
<leafw> like 226 Mb puoring in now
<slackern> leafw, the applet is named battstat
<leafw> thanks slackern
<shirish> bur[n] er: first of all can u change ur name to something else
<leafw> yeah not installed
<CarinArr> aaroncampbell: not sure.. i haven't really been using packaged nvidia drivers for a long time
<slackern> was looking all over the place for it then i realized i could just start it and see the name :p
<shirish> bur[n] er: secondly there is parted, QTparted  atleast two partitioners I know which are equally good
<leafw> when it's too obvious,  well :)
<slackern> /usr/lib/gnome-applets/battstat-applet-2
<slackern> but not sure how to start it correctly though =/
<shirish> @launchpad
<leafw> I used gnome in edgy, but now in fesity metacity fails to show window decorations at all
<CarinArr> aaroncampbell: for those sort of reasons originaly on dapper;)
<leafw> so I'm in kde now temporarily
<leafw> I bet the applet it's different in kde
<jimmy_> CarinArr, whats a wacom ?
<sobersabre> hi
<sacater> hey all, how do i go about disabling the feisty framebuffer
<shirish> jimmy_: that is for tablet PC
<sobersabre> is it possible to upgrade to 7.04 via "package-manager" ?
<sacater> sobersabre: nope
<CarinArr> jimmy_: you're getting xserver errors because there is no /dev/input/wacom.. if you don't have a wacom pen, i'd comment out that device in your xorg.conf
<jimmy_> ahh then i dont have one, but my laptop has a touchpad
<sobersabre> and via apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<sobersabre> sacater, ?
<CarinArr> anyhow.. need to go
<CarinArr> installing new router
<CarinArr> ta ra
<shirish> sobersabre: u can point the sources to feisty & do dist-upgrade
<sobersabre> CarinArr, good luck..
<jimmy_> the wacom tablet is blocking my 3d driver?
<gop> strange this was a upgrade -d of edgyto fiesty err how do I fix this
<jimmy_> im so lost its amazing
<sobersabre> shirish, any special problems with that ?
<gop> error 8 kernel not loaded
<sobersabre> gop, nice...
<sobersabre> :)
<gop> error 8 kernel must be loaded before booting shirish  is the error I get
<sobersabre> why do you need this kernel anyway ? :)
<gop> sobersabre:  any fix I see the kernel is in /boot
<gop> yea why sure
<gop> I do
<gop> as much as nt needs the ntkernel
<sacater> sobersabre: erm, yes, run as root that should do it
<shirish> sobersabre: gop just lost his kernel or rather kernel -bindings while upgrading it seems
<sobersabre> sacater, ok, thanks... i'll turn off the X just in case..
<sacater> sobersabre: wise :P
<sobersabre> aged aged man...
<gop> it boots me in to the grub shell
<sobersabre> hmmm... is beryl already supporting feisty ?
<sobersabre> gop, it either doesn't recognize the partition ( file table )
<shirish> did anyone get mpd (0.12.2-2ubuntu2) as part of any of the updates?
<sobersabre> or the index written is wrong.
<gop> if index is wrong what is soultion
<sobersabre> gop, ... editing the index :)
<sobersabre> on boot
<sobersabre> go to edit ( 'e' )
<sobersabre> and choose the right one.
<shirish> sobersabre: are u telling him to edit grub & point to right kernel
<nerdygirl_ellie>  aaroncampbell:  Hi
<nerdygirl_ellie>  aaroncampbell: I had the same thing.
<aaroncampbell> did you find a fix?
<sobersabre> shirish, I am telling him to specify the correct data.
<nerdygirl_ellie>  aaroncampbell:  Do you have the linux-restricted-modules nvidia driver?
<sobersabre> wherever it is.
<aaroncampbell> yes
<nerdygirl_ellie> aaron:  ok. I have a fix.
<shirish> sobersabre: I thought he had lost it, but even this for noobs would be pretty tricky
<sobersabre> guys, is beryl already inside feisty ?
<nerdygirl_ellie> AARONCAMPBELL:  sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<sobersabre> shirish, he's pretty much got no other choice... unless he wants to reinstall.
<shirish> sobersabre: I did see some beryl updates sometime back
<shirish> sobersabre: true
<sobersabre> shirish, are you on feisty ?
<nerdygirl_ellie> sober:  Compiz is, and it is mostly the same.
<shirish> sobersabre: yup
<sobersabre> nerdygirl_ellie, unless you don't own nvidia laptop...
<sobersabre> shirish, do you have beryl-project's sources or ... only feistyish ?
<sobersabre> nerdygirl_ellie, afair, compiz doesn't support intel cards....
<shirish> sobersabre: I read the updates which comes it had them, I have integrated graphics so do not think I have installed them
<sobersabre> shirish, if you ... can you apt-cache search beryl ?
<sobersabre> and tell me if you find it ?
<sobersabre> I mean... I did setup it... it'd be a shame to lose this nicey thing.
<shirish> sobersabre: was already doing that : beryl-core Version: 0.2.1.dfsg+git20070318-0ubuntu2
<pecisk> jimmy_: I suggest you to comment out those options after Device "radeon" row
<sobersabre> ok.
<pecisk> jimmy_: with #
<sobersabre> so it is in feisty stock repoz.
<sobersabre> nice.
<shirish> sobersabre: it is in universe
<sobersabre> great/
<jimmy_> pecisk, ok
<shirish> sobersabre: nope not mains, but universe
<sobersabre> of course universe, what else.
<sobersabre> ?
<sobersabre> :)
<shirish> sobersabre: there is going to be another update sometime soon
<sobersabre> no shite :)
<nerdygirl_ellie> OT:  I read that Beryl and Compiz are going to remerge.  Very cool.
<jimmy_> pecisk, wait, what am i commenting out :) ?
<sobersabre> there will probably be update on daily basis.
<sobersabre> nerdygirl_ellie, indeed.
<nerdygirl_ellie> ... so you won't have to go out and buy an Nvidia laptop like me. :D
<jimmy_> pecisk, the wacom stuff, or the monitor section which after radeon
<wizard> crimsun: hey you there?
<sacater> is anyone here having trouble with the nvidia geforce 4 card, or having general xserver troubles and or framebuffer, if so please go to #sacater i need big talk, i will be there in a few minutes
<anti_pop> my kde freezes when im heavily downloading
<anti_pop> how can i check if thats a problem of my HD / ram or a BUG ?
<wizard> anti_pop: off topic but i wish my gf could do that
<shirish> nerdygirl_ellie: I have also read that, if both merge it would be cool for the community as a whole
<anti_pop> do some weed
<anti_pop> /jon #kubuntu
<shirish> that should be (/join #kubuntu)
<shirish> has anybody updated recently?
<shirish> like in the last 30 mins - 1 hr.
<sine> hi there! i'm quite new to ubuntu(edgy), anyway i learned quite fast, that for me as a music enthusiast, that i need a kernel with realtime-preemption... now i wanted to install feisty, but after localization settings the installer is not working.. when it comes to manual repartitioning, "ubiquity" crashes
<shirish> sine: using alternate or live cd?
<gnomefreak> sine: edgy support is in #ubuntu
<sine> live
<gnomefreak> ah nvm
<sine> gnomefreak: they send me here :)
<slackern> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<gnomefreak> sine: because you are installing feisty
<sine> k
<gnomefreak> sine: why not just upgrade to feisty?
<sine> because its beta, i wanted to keep my working old system.. new partition seemed to be the best way
<ant_ipop> heres is my syslog, can someone check why my system freezes when im downloading ?? http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/8971/
<sine> and i read of some troubles with dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> sine: i suggest you use alternate cd if the livecd isnt aptitioning again
<shirish> nerdygirl_ellie: are u still here?
<gnomefreak> partitioning
<sine> now im stuck :/
<shirish> sine: the alternate CD is much more robust ( for lack of better word)
<sine> k ill try that first.. thanks
<shirish> gnomefreak: have u been able to update anything today?
<sine> is it difficult to use?
<gnomefreak> shirish: i havent tried but you wont see alot of updates anymore
<shirish> gnomefreak: I am not seeing them, there is supposed to be another kernel coming up shortly which is supposedly going to fix IDE stuff
<sine> and by the way, is it possible to automatically upgrade from feisty beta to final, when its released?
<gnomefreak> shirish: you mean -14?
<shirish> gnomefreak: we are already on 14 (2) there is supposed to be another or is the kernel freeze today?
<sacater> gnomefreak: no help for me here :(
<aaroncampbell> nerdygirl_ellie: A great big "THANK YOU" for helping with my latest nVidia issue.  I didn't have to mess with it hardly at all.  I really appreciate it
<gnomefreak> shirish: it may take a while 3-4 days for kernel updates (normally 3-4 days after they finish it)
<Kaplan_> i'm still having nvidia trouble
<nerdygirl_ellie> what kind of trouble kaplan?
<aaroncampbell> Kaplan_: what kind of problems
<nerdygirl_ellie> aaron:  it will auto update properly now.
<nerdygirl_ellie> :)
<Kaplan_> i upgraded to feisty from an edgy installation
<aaroncampbell> thanks
<Kaplan_> everything went fine
<shirish> gnomefreak: did u get an openoffice upgrade openoffice.org 2.2.0-1ubuntu2  by any chance?
<sacater> Kaplan_: what kind
<gnomefreak> 2.2.0-0ubuntu2
<Kaplan_> but my x server was broken when i rebooted, i
<gnomefreak> shirish: i havent had a chance to do updates in 2 days
<sacater> Kaplan_: oooh, slightly similar to me
<nerdygirl_ellie> Kaplan_:  You need the same fix Aaron did, ' sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic'
<sacater> gnomefreak: why are the geforce 4 series cards so hard to get working
<gnomefreak> sacater: you dont have a geforce4 card
<Kaplan_> i have that installed already
<sacater> gnomefreak: then what?
<gnomefreak> sacater: nvidia-glx no longer supports them
<nerdygirl_ellie> kaplan:  and nvidia-glx?
<sacater> gnomefreak: oh, but legacy does?
<gnomefreak> sacater: yours is just one of those cards
<Kaplan_> nope, a nvidia 6200
<sacater> Kaplan_: same as me!
<gnomefreak> Kaplan_: join sacater
<Kaplan_> i had to install the driver manually
<gnomefreak> sacater: Kaplan_ try in #ubuntu-effects
<sacater> k
<gnomefreak> or wait until someone knows. make suire you give tham the card up front
<sacater> hes not in there
<gnomefreak> whos not in there?
<gnomefreak> sacater and Kaplan_ try in #ubuntu-effects
<shirish> gnomefreak: is that the latest after all the updates?
<sacater> Kaplan_: #sacater
<gnomefreak> shirish: i havent done them in 2 days
<sacater> join it
* gnomefreak kind of busy the past week
<nerdygirl_ellie> gnomefreak: can you give me the short version of what the deal on those?  I know about nvidia/nvidia-glx.  what else is going on?
<sacater> nerdygirl_ellie: same as me and kaplan!
<gnomefreak> nerdygirl_ellie: nvidia-glx stopped support on geforce4 cards
<gnomefreak> 6xxx and 7xxx cards have always been a pain to get running (dont know never looked that far into one to find out why)
<nerdygirl_ellie> Gnome:  are they fairly popular cards?
<gnomefreak> they are newer cards
<gnomefreak> they are expensive cards
<gnomefreak> !fonts | ScreaminIke
<ubotu> ScreaminIke: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Stormx2> oooh
<Stormx2> What am I thinking?
<gnomefreak> the files are there :) read please
<ScreaminIke> so... did an upgrade to feisty from edgy... and al my system fonts died. everything is being dislpayed as null characters
<Ximal> hey guys..
<Ximal> i need help installing a dvd player for this ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ScreaminIke: read above
<Ximal> i downloaded vlc but can't figure out how to run it as a program
<Stormx2> Ximal: wxvlc I think
<ScreaminIke> uhm... i mean ALL my fonts
<Ximal> ximal@ximal-tower:~$ wxvlc
<Ximal> bash: wxvlc: command not found
<Death_Sargent> I made a cedega game folder and for some reason every time i try to open the folder in nautilus it crashes.
<Death_Sargent> The strange thing is the sub folders can be navigated. It seems that just the root folder is the problem.
<Death_Sargent> I'm using feisty fawn but made the folder while using edgy
<Ximal> storm : ximal@ximal-tower:~$ wxvlc
<Ximal> bash: wxvlc: command not found
<ScreaminIke> dropdown menu is a series of boxes. no lettering.
<Stormx2> Ximal: have you installed it?
<shirish> http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.greguti.com%2Fpetitlinux%2Findex.php%3Fentry%3Dentry070406-005703&langpair=fr%7Cen&hl=en&ie=UTF8
<Ximal> not yet.. dunno how
<shirish>  a good review of Ubuntu 7.04
<shirish> beta
<Death_Sargent> I made a cedega game folder and for some reason every time i try to open the folder in nautilus it crashes.
<Death_Sargent> The strange thing is the sub folders can be navigated. It seems that just the root folder is the problem.
<Death_Sargent> I'm using feisty fawn but made the folder while using edgy
<gnomefreak> ScreaminIke: restart
<Stormx2> Ximal: Does "vlc" not work?
<gnomefreak> ScreaminIke: make sure all upgrades are done first
<Stormx2> Ximal: Have you installed from the repos?
<Ximal> i haven't installed it yet
<ScreaminIke> it happened on restart
<gnomefreak> ScreaminIke: make sure nothing failed and restart
<Ximal> i just downloaded the tar.gz file
<Ximal> it's my first time to install something on linux in years.. everything else i've used rpm and batch installs etc
<Stormx2> ScreaminIke: Try running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <-- maybe some stuff didn't get upgraded
<Stormx2> Ximal: Ah
<gnomefreak> ScreaminIke: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  if no upgrades reboot
<Stormx2> Ximal: You need to use synaptic / apt
<Ximal> is that WHAT i need to put in terminal ?
<Stormx2> Ximal: Do this: "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<Stormx2> Ximal: Or, go to System > Administration > Synaptic
<gnomefreak> without the " :)
<Stormx2> AH yes.
<Ximal> wow that sudo command is powerful
<Ximal> brb
<Ximal> it's working on installing now
<xtknight> wow Feisty is blazingly fast
<xtknight> 30 firefox windows close almost instantaneously here.  used to take like a minute w/ freezing on Edgy/prior versions
<Stormx2> killall firefox-bin
<Stormx2> xD
<Ximal> heh.. it's installing all the codecs i need
<xtknight> :P
<Ximal> see i WAS using the basic movie player and it crashed everytime i used a legally purchased dvd
<Poul^Laptop> anyway, to see total up and down stream?
<xtknight> Stormx2, too hard.   remember, i'm grandma.
<Poul^Laptop> on the network that is
<Stormx2> Ximal: Use sudo carefully, only use it when needed.
<NewUser> When i try to open  Network tab.. in "system/Admistration/Network " it give me an error " The Configuration could not be loaded. You are not allowed to access the system Configuration. :< I just installed fiesty.
<Ximal> when i used the ripped dvd's it played because all the protection was removed
<Stormx2> xtknight: eek?
<Ximal> brb storm
<xtknight> Stormx2, not really ;)
<Ximal> thanks for ur help... U ROCK dude/chick whichever
<Ximal> lol
<xtknight> Stormx2, i'm just glad the GUI is faster
<Ximal> bbiam
<Stormx2> No prob.
<xtknight> i.e. typical user (grandma) could benefit from it
<NewUser> how can i fix this?
<Stormx2> The boot for feisty is a little slower for me
<Stormx2> but I'll work it out
<jimmy_> pecisk, i commented out all the wacom tablet stuff, and the curson/stylus/eraser, x starts fine now, but still no desktop effects
<xtknight> faster here
<xtknight> seems like it :O
<xtknight> Linux andy-desktop 2.6.20-14-generic #2 SMP Mon Apr 2 20:37:49 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<jimmy_> pecisk, also i got citrix working flawless, so nice
<Ximal> [00000298]  dvdread demuxer error: read failed for -1/4 blocks at 0x01
<Ximal> [00000277]  main playlist: nothing to play
<Ximal> i get that when i try to use it to play the movie
<Stormx2> !dvd | Ximal
<ubotu> Ximal: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Stormx2> Have a quick look at that.
<pecisk> jimmy_: do glxinfo | grep direct one again
<Arko> hi
<jimmy_> pecisk, direct rendering : no
<Arko> I did 'rmmod nvidia'. How do I reinstall it?
<pecisk> jimmy_: ls -lah /etc/X11 to pastebin.ca
<jimmy_> oh wait
<jimmy_> its using ati not fglrx
<jimmy_> i switched it
<jimmy_> in xorg.conf
<pecisk> Arko: rmmod is module removal from memory, modprobe nvidia will initialise it again
<jimmy_> ill try ctrl alt backspace
<jimmy_> brb
<Arko> back
<Ximal> hmm
<Ximal> no helpo
<Arko> How to reinstall nvidia drivers?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Arko
<dcordes> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Stormx2> Arko: System > Administration > Restricted Drivers
<Arko> Stormx2 : I am in console
<shirish> Is there a way to kill an offending application?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Arko:   sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-glx
<Arko> okay
<nerdygirl_ellie> Arko:  unless you used to use the driver from nvidia
<Ximal> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh i get nothing with this comman
<pecisk> Ximal: chmod +x that file first
<Arko> nerdygirl_ellie : doing
<shirish> anybody knows what is this http cleaner cache which runs sometimes in the background?
<aaroncampbell> I'm a web-app developer, and in the past I've developed on windows.  I used VMWare Worstation to create virtual machines that mimic all my server setups, and I could access them from a web browser using either http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx *or* http://hostname  however, the hostname thing doesn't seem to work on Kubuntu 7.04
<nerdygirl_ellie> Arko then reboot.
<aaroncampbell> Is that something that needs to be set up?  Or is it not possible?
<Arko> nerdygirl_ellie : okay
<Arko> rebooting
<jimmy_> pecisk, nah didnt work, i set it back to ati and it worked right away
<shirish> !info httpcleanercache
<ubotu> Package httpcleanercache does not exist in feisty
<pecisk> jimmy_: change ati with radeon
<pecisk> jimmy_: afaik I remember similar problem
<jimmy_> pecisk, not fglrx?
<pecisk> jimmy_: from lsmod it seems that your video card support radeon
<pecisk> jimmy_: and Xorg log also says that
<Ximal> so chmod +x then what
<jimmy_> pecisk, ok here we go, one more ctrl alt bcks
<jimmy_> brb
<pecisk> aaroncampbell: if ip of vm conforms with hostname, it should work
<Ximal> chmod +x /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh <-- is that right ?
<pecisk> aaroncampbell: if hostname is resolved, that is
<pecisk> Ximal: yep
<Ximal> 
<Ximal> chmod: cannot access `/usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh': No such file or directory
<NewUser> when i try to open system/admistration/network it gave me error in return " The Configuration could not be loaded. you are not allowed to access the system configuration.
<aaroncampbell> pecisk: well, from ubuntu I can't do "ping hostname" whereas I *can* from windows
<aaroncampbell> (right now, as we speak)
<jimmy_> pecisk, it worked, but no direct rendering
<jimmy_> pecisk, and now desktop effects says no composite ?
<pecisk> aaroncampbell: is hostname on DNS or it maybe is written in Windows HOST file?
<jimmy_> pecisk, no composite extension available
<pecisk> jimmy_: that is completely strange, feels like bug
<Ximal> any idea ?
<Ximal> any ideas ? i meant
<Arko> nerdygirl_ellie : got an error
<aaroncampbell> pecisk: not in windows host file, but I don't run DNS, and it's not an actual domain name that would be in a public dns
<pecisk> jimmy_: can you give me Xorg log to pastebin.ca? /var/log/Xorg.log
<jimmy_> sure
<jimmy_> xorg.0.log?
<pecisk> jimmy_: and give me again your lspci string for video card
<pecisk> jimmy_: yep
<Ximal> i need to install the libdvdread package first and can't figure out how
<pecisk> aaroncampbell: so it is somehow created by VMWare
<pecisk> aaroncampbell: I suggest to add hostname to /etc/hosts
<nerdygirl_ellie> Arko what was the error?
<Arko> nerdygirl_ellie : Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-7184, but this X module has the version 1.0-9755.  Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<pecisk> aaroncampbell: in form "xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx          hostname"
<nerdygirl_ellie> You didn't tell me you had the driver from nvidia installed. =)
<jimmy_> pecisk, http://pastebin.ca/427304
<NewUser> no one can help me or nor anyone get thie error ?
<pecisk> NewUser: repeat question
<NewUser> when i try to open system/admistration/network it gave me error in return " The Configuration could not be loaded. you are not allowed to access the system configuration.
<NewUser> i want to set my network setting.. but the applet is not going to loaded
<nerdygirl_ellie> Arko:  You need the 3 legged monkey dance. =)  First, go to where you downloaded the NVIDIA driver.  run 'sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<nerdygirl_ellie>  --uninstall'
<jimmy_> pecisk, how do i get the lspci string?
<pecisk> NewUser: is your user with administration rights?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Arko:  'sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run --uninstall'
<pecisk> jimmy_: lspci | grep VGA
<nerdygirl_ellie> Arko: apt-get remove nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-*
<jimmy_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] 
<NewUser> pecisk i m logining in with root
<pecisk> NewUser: it is not right
<arko_> nerdygirl_ellie : sorry lost my connection
<nerdygirl_ellie> Arko: apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-generic
<pecisk> NewUser: create new user with sudo rights, please
<arko_> okay
<NewUser> pecisk: i tried with User too
<pecisk> NewUser: the same error?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Arko: run all 3 commands and reboot.  Let me know if that fixed it.
<NewUser> pecisk: yes same error..
<Ximal> ok how do i use the synaptic program to make changes..
<Ximal> i found the stuff i need through synaptic..
<pecisk> NewUser: seems like some error, have you updated your box lately?
<arko_> nerdygirl_ellie : it says that those are already installed
<Ximal> but i can't get it to apply and download/setup the programs
<RickJones> i have a question. is the "trash" folder navigatable from terminal ?
<RickJones> and if so, where is it ?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Arko:  it removes the nvidia driver and the ubuntu nvidia bits, then reinstalls the ubuntu nvidia driver.
<NewUser> pecisk: i aint get what u asked. sorry
<nerdygirl_ellie> Arko: then the reboot should do it.
<Ximal> i need to start it with administrative priveleges
<NewUser> pecisk: i aint update my system now.. coz i just install fiesty ..
<Hidan> holy moly i finally finally managed to finish installing all the updates for fiesty.
<NewUser> pecisk: i just setup my lan setting then i m going to update it
<Ximal> how do i login with it to make changes ?
<Viper550> Just wondering, has anyone tried Wubi?
<arko_> nerdygirl_ellie : but it did nothing... just said that those packages are already installed
<nerdygirl_ellie> Did you run the nvidia uninstaller?
<Arko> yep
<Hidan> xtknight: still around, huh?
<nerdygirl_ellie> then you uninstalled the packages?
<xtknight> Hidan, indeed.  spring break
<xtknight> and its 28F
<xtknight> not like i want to go out thre ;)
<nerdygirl_ellie> Then you reinstall the packages.
<Arko> okay
<nerdygirl_ellie> then it should work.
<catid> does anyone know how to add a transparency option to the menus for windows?  i'd like to be able to make windows transparent that way
<shirish> NewUser: do gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Arko> done
<shirish> and post the contents of it in pastebin
<Arko> reboot?
<Hidan> xtknight: mmm 28f? well, even if i don't really know much about fahrenheit, sounds like it's snowing heavily or freezing, even. :p
<NewUser> shirish sure
<xtknight> Hidan, yeah that's about right.  not quite snowing though it was yesterday
<RickJones> 28 degrees F = -3 c
<xtknight> Hidan, freezing is 32F
<shirish> NewUser: this is a dual-boot box, right?
<xtknight> ubotu needs a fahrenheit->celcius convesion
<Hidan> xtknight: boy, I'd love to have some snow... it's so hot in Singapore... like it feels like an oven at 3 a.m. in the morning!!!
<Hidan> rickjones: ty for the conversion. :)
<NewUser> shirish: ye
<shirish> Hidan: same here its 12:20 a.m. & still feels like an oven the fan is at full blast
<shirish> @now Calcutta
<RickJones> can get close by simply subtracting 32 from a F  to get C , not exact, but ball park figure
<ubotu> Current time in Asia/Calcutta: April 07 2007, 00:20:05 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 4 days
<Hidan> shirish: man... oh man... Calcutta?! Wow, India, huh?
<shirish> Hidan: yup
<RickJones> anyways, how can you SU with gui so can delete a file you don't have permission to ?
<catid> that's got to be rough on keeping computers cool
<shirish> NewUser: do u know what ur ip address, and gateway address is, it is typical router modem setup or wireless?
<pecisk> jimmy_: can you try to switch to fglrx again and then when it fails, copy /var/log/Xorg.0.log somewhere, get in with ati driver and then pastebin.ca? Should look why fglrx doesn't work for you.
<Hidan> catid: yeah that's why I've a gigantic cooler ... let me find the link . :p
<NewUser> shirish : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14251/
<catid> no AMDs in India =)
<NewUser> shirish: yes i know whats my Ip/Gateway/MAC
<shirish> catid: you are dead wrong m8, there are many AMD lovers in india
<jimmy_> pecisk, ok sure thing
<catid> well yeah
<shirish> NewUser: ok here is mine http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14253/
* catid waits to get squashed by a giant fan.
<Rei-chan> So, are there any gaping holes in Feisty? I got bored and decided to upgrade now, out of curosity. With install CD in hand if need be.
* catid makes a gaping hole joke.
<shirish> catid: in fact I recommend all my friends to AMD for the reason they are more open to open source
<Hidan> catid: ooh my cpu is AMD btw and this is my cooler. =P http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/AirCooling/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=2335&ProductName=3D%20Rocket%20II
<catid> people seem to have luck installing it Rei-chan.. some people noted regressions in nvidia and other hardware support.. ymmv
<Hobart> Rei-chan -> I've got five machines running Feisty offa the beta release Live and Alt CDs, they seem to work OK.  ATI proprietary wifi having trouble, wifi requires a stop/start before it comes up, that's about it as far as I have seen
<shirish> NewUser: now do sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<catid> if the live cd doesn't work.. might want to think twice
<NewUser> Shirish: So i edit that File like urs ? And edit my setting there
* Rei-chan nods, is using an older Dell workstation with an i810, which is why I figured its OK.
<shirish> NewUser: that is the idea
<Rei-chan> I'm not running anything bleeding over here. Just an old GX150.
<Hobart> Rei-chan -> of course I've just used them for a few days, almost all just firefox and ssh
<NewUser> Okie..
<shirish> NewUser: there is another file that you will have to edit after that
<Hobart> Rei-chan -> oh and, umm , I can assure you the video codecs work. :)  I ... watch a lot of ... nasa tv
<shirish> NewUser: tell me when you are done with that
<catid> Hidan: your fan looks like it is ready for launch to Mars
<NewUser> shirish: one more thing.. when i start my Pc.. Xserver is Not Start Automatically.. when i type startx then X server starts..
<Hidan> shirish: curious, what's your cpu cooler?  I mean, it must be really hot in Calcutta too.
<Hidan> Catid: LOL
* Rei-chan nods. "That's... good to know. Considering I'll be watching lots of lawfully purchased DVD media."
<Ximal> hmm brb
<NewUser> shirish: sure.. i m going to do it.
<Hidan> Catid: someone got it for me as a gift. lol.
<Hobart> Rei-chan -> also remember that since its a beta there's megs of updates every day for it :)
<shirish> Hidan: I am in Pune, which is roughly around 800 kms, and no cpu cooler, just paste its sturdy box 3.5 yrs. only once for servicing
<jimmy_> pecisk, http://pastebin.ca/427350
<Rei-chan> Hobart: Feisty WILL require a reboot, correct?
<Rei-chan> Hobart: Yeah, but hell, that's the fun part.
<catid> Hidan: well the fans for Intel are huge now too, so heat is just as bad for both of the big companies now
<Hobart> Rei-chan -> very much so, I'd advise using a new empty hdd
<shirish> Rei-chan: while u rue for updates, I live for updates
<Rei-chan> Rei-chan: Actually, l like updates. :)
<pecisk> jimmy_: in fact, I found out, your card isn't supported by fglrx, but by radeon, but you have Composite disabled, please take a look to your xorg.conf
<Hidan> catid: huh...
<catid> Hidan: umm let me show you what i mean
<Hidan> shirish: pune??? sorry, dunno what that is.
<jimmy_> so i set it to radeon, and composite enabled?
<Hobart> if this is your only machine, stick with something stable or at least keep something stable on another partition somewhere :)
<Rei-chan> shirish: Hell, maybe Beryl will work.
<shirish> Hidan: Pune is a place near mumbai or better known as bombay
<jimmy_> pecisk, option composite 1 ?
<Rei-chan> Hobart: If it becomes too unstable, I just format and install Edgy.
<pecisk> jimmy_: it is 1?
<jimmy_> no 0
<Arko> nerdygirl_ellie: it worked
<pecisk> jimmy_: put 1 there
<jimmy_> ok
<Hidan> shirish: ooh but... wait a minute, NO cooler?! You just apply thermal paste once every month or so?! WOW...
<Arko> nerdygirl_ellie: thanks
* Hidan is very impressed. 
<shirish> Hidan: I applied the thermal paste around 1.5 years ago actually
<rysiek|pl> hi, I just installed feisty and have a wee bit o'issue
<Hidan> Shirish: that's insane!!!!
<Hobart> Rei-chan -> sounds like yer prime beta candidate material :D
<pecisk> rysiek|pl: tell me
<shirish> Hidan: u from where?
<NewUser> shirish: sorry yes now i edit the file.. and save it now what?>
<rysiek|pl> upon every boot the fat32 partitions (don't ask...) are thoroughly fscked
<Hidan> Shirish: My cpu wouldn't last like that lol...
<Rei-chan> Hobart: hehehe...
<rysiek|pl> pecisk: ^^
<Hidan> Shirish: Singapore ^__^
<shirish> NewUser: just look at the file again to see its saved
<jimmy_> pecisk, nah
<jimmy_> pecisk, didnt help
<pecisk> jimmy_: glxinfo?
<catid> Hidan: http://www.slizone.com/object/slizone_diy_videoguide01.html  (check the Zalman CNPS-9500 fan video)
<shirish> Hidan: we guys die to be at your end, all those gadgets there with so cheap bandwidth
<rysiek|pl> pecisk: I mean file-system-checked, not f*cked ;)
<pecisk> rysiek|pl: maybe something wrong with /etc/fstab settings?
<NewUser> shirish: yeah it save.
<Hidan> shirish: mmm... cheap bandwidth yeah but... the
<shirish> NewUser: ok cool, now there is this /etc/resolv.conf file
<Hidan> shirish: but the singapore government just launched a spyware program... =/ something like what the USA gov. tried to do.
<pecisk> jimmy_: now please pastebin.ca again Xorg.log and glxinfo too
<jimmy_> pecisk, http://pastebin.ca/427359
<shirish> Hidan: so u guys use proxy stuff + anonymizer programs & what not
<NewUser> shirish: edit this file too?
<Rei-chan> Hidan: I always operate under the assumption that the NSA is reading everything I type. :) Its just easier.
<shirish> NewUser: you have no choice, as network manager is not letting you in, otherwise it is done by network manager
<catid> Hidan: hack your cable modem and they won't be able to see where you're coming from anyway..
<Hidan> shirish: Well, not many do. bleah... it's just that the government has a habit of sueing/arresting pple, etc.
<NewUser> shirish: ya now file is open.
<jimmy_> pecisk, log : http://pastebin.ca/427360
<shirish> NewUser: paste the contents to pastebin
<Hidan> catid: very bad idea. The govt is always watching you... not too smart to do it in a tiny country where everyone's tracking your activities.
<rysiek|pl> pecisk: A seems OK - <UUID> /mount/point vfat defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46   0       1
<shirish> Hidan: that is too bad, good we live in democracy, we always criticize the goverment openly on whatever they do
<Hidan> rei-chan : yeah, well... pffttt NSA, huh?
<Rei-chan> Hidan: Yeah, but I'm American. :)
<NewUser> shirish: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14258/
<shirish> Hidan: except when they make way for more bandwidth i.e
<catid> Hidan: seems to me that in a smaller country you'd have more fun playing with their systems
<pecisk> jimmy_: (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled
<pecisk> strange
<shirish> NewUser: is that nameserver the one which you are going to use?
<aaroncampbell> What is the easiest way to share files between multiple linux computers?
<Rei-chan> catid: Smaller government with more information warfare capability, though. More time and resources to find and amuse themselves.
<NewUser> shirish: No.. I think My server ip is 172.16.0.1
<jimmy_> pecisk, youre telling me
<nerdygirl_ellie> aaroncampbell:  once or frequently?
<pantalaimon_> i get an error when i try to install the newest kernel image
<jimmy_> pecisk, i dont know whats going on
<Hidan> shirish: huh... here, man... the government uses "entrapment" to arrest people. What this means is that you're guilty till you're proved innocent. It doesn't matter if the incident was an accident, that is, you didn't know the man was a drug dealer or that what he was offering you were drugs.
<aaroncampbell> nerdygirl_ellie: pretty regularly
<SlimeyPete> aaroncampbell: nfs or samba (or just scp if you only want to move a few files around)
<NewUser> shirish: This Is Another Server IP.. Another Server Merge With My Server. so this is nOt My Lan Server.
<CarinArr> does anyone know of any good traffic shaping tools?
<shirish> NewUser: the resolv.conf is for DNS nameservers there needs to be a preferred and an alternate server
<aaroncampbell> SlimeyPete: well, I know I already have samba set up on the one side...how do I access it from the other?
<CarinArr> i mean it doesn't have to be incredibly intelligent, i just want ssh to always take preference
<Hidan> shirish: what this means is that the government goes around trying to arrest people at random. As a result, lots of people are on edge and dislike publicity and stay away from civic activities.
* Rei-chan needs to go out, will the Edgy -> Feisty updater automatically reboot?
<joeamined> hi everybody
<catid> Rei-chan: judging by personal experience.. the smaller a network you're dealing with the less sophisticated they are
<concept10> !info tinyx
<ubotu> Package tinyx does not exist in feisty
<shirish> Hidan: that is a shame, here we have too much people with not enough work
<NewUser> shirish: yeah i edit that file too.. And save my Server ip There..  now ?
<Hidan> shirish: that's 'cos many who take part in civic activities are monitored by the government.
<joeamined> what will be the future of desktop effects on ubuntu ?
<concept10> !info kdrivew
<ubotu> Package kdrivew does not exist in feisty
<concept10> !info kdrive
<ubotu> Package kdrive does not exist in feisty
<SlimeyPete> aaroncampbell: if you have shares set up on one computer you can either use gnome/kde's file manager to access them, or you can install the smbfs package and use smbmount to mount the share into a directory on your filesystem
<jimmy_> pecisk, can i just reinstall the driver?
<SlimeyPete> aaroncampbell: the latter method takes more effort but will yeild better results
<pecisk> jimmy_: which one?
<shirish> NewUser: you saved both IPs there, right a preferred DNS server & an alternate DNS server right
<Hidan> Shirish: yeah it's a big shame...
<Rei-chan> catid: Smaller country, I'd say, not smaller network.
<pecisk> jimmy_: I would suggest to remove fglrx driver
<jimmy_> pecisk, the radeon one im supposed to be using
<rysiek|pl> upon every boot the fat32 partitions (don't ask...) are thoroughly file-system-checked - anybody any ideas how to turn it off? man mount is silent :/
<jimmy_> pecisk, how do i do that
<pecisk> jimmy_: because you don't need it
<aaroncampbell> SlimeyPete: I think I'll have to do that latter, because I need to be able to allow Zend Studio access to the dir
<Hidan> Rei-chan: just because a network is smaller, doesn't mean the government does not possess the latest up-to-date hi-tech equipment and technology.
<shirish> NewUser: check the file once more, if everything is as it is do a CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<pecisk> jimmy_: sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<Viper550> I have a question about resolution
<shirish> NewUser: login again
<pecisk> jimmy_: just to be sure that it doesn't stand in your way
<SlimeyPete> aaroncampbell: gnome (and, I think, kde) will allow you to do a sort of "virtual mount" thing which will allow that, but I find that some applications don't like using virtual folders
<Hidan> Rei-chan or even if a country is small , even.
<Rei-chan> Hidan: Yeah. That's what I'm getting at. Some governments put a premium on information warfare. And controlling what you folks do online is infowar.
<shirish> Viper550: shoot
<rysiek|pl> Viper550: what's that
<NewUser> shirish: i just edit nameserver 172.16.0.1 " My server IP " in my Lan just DNS Server IP worked. Alternate Option is disable.
<Rei-chan> LOL China.
<Hidan> Rei-chan: yep... my government certainly does...
<shirish> NewUser: ok cool
<Viper550> This is my xorg.conf file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14259/
<NewUser> shirish: but My Xserver not stating auto.. when i boot my system then X Server not start automatically.
<Hidan> Rei-chan: Although, my government's behaviour regarding certain "touchy" issues looks pretty dumb, when compared to the China government's behaviour. :p
<aaroncampbell> SlimeyPete: I added smbfs.  I'll go try it.  Thanks
<SlimeyPete> aaroncampbell: np.
<shirish> NewUser: ping me when u have done the CTRL+ALT+Backspace thing just re-login you are not shutting down the comp. you are just logging out of the session
<Viper550> When I go into Screen Resolution in the System menu, it only shows 800x600 and 640x480
<shirish> Viper550: what card or integrated graphics u have?
<Rei-chan> Ok, gotta go pick up ink cartridges for a printer that Linux doesn't support.
<Viper550> In addition, I have a Widescreen Monitor.
<Rei-chan> lol.
<NewUser> shirish: same.. X Server not going up auto. now i type startx?
<shirish> NewUser: yup do that
<Viper550> I require 1680x1050 or everything is stretched! 4:3 + 16:9 monitor=ugh.
<shirish> Viper550: you are not listening, what is your graphics chipset?
<catid> does anyone know how to add transparency to any running window?
<Viper550> Its in the xorg.conf, that nvidia GeForce 6150 LE
<jimmy_> pecisk,  removing it worked
<Mena> !distro-upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distro-upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pecisk> jimmy_: it works now?
<shirish> Viper550: there are some new experimental drivers which could either break or make your system
<jimmy_> pecisk, desktop effects work again
<pecisk> jimmy_: CONGRATS!
<pecisk> :D
<Hidan> Rei-chan: yeah... i mean , in certain areas, various groups already enjoy better civic rights in China. the main problem in China, though, are the officials and politicians in certain states who resort to murder and corruption to get things done, and who're resistant against change. In Singapore, it's the government who resists change, whether good or bad.
<pecisk> man that was long
<jimmy_> pecisk, all that for wobbly windows :)
<jimmy_> pecisk, so worth it
<pecisk> jimmy_: I disable wobblying but I like fade out/fade in effects and lot of small nice effects too
<shirish> Hidan: that is same here, corruption murder sex all the same things
<jimmy_> pecisk, does compiz work with emerald?
<shirish> NewUser: where are u?
<pecisk> jimmy_: it is definitely worth that
<pecisk> jimmy_: what is emerald?
<NewUser> shirish: wait.. just open the terminal
<jimmy_> pecisk, a theme manager
<jimmy_> pecisk, but i think its for beryl
<pecisk> jimmy_: I am not sure
<Rei-chan> Oh! Anyone know if you can WINE lexmark "All in one printer solution" stuff?
<pecisk> jimmy_: they will merge
<Viper550> sherish: I just wanna know, why are only 2 resolution choices coming up?
<Hidan> shirish: it's really sad... then when you try to do something about the issue, they'll start equating a certain class/group/people with "sex/drugs/corruption", etc.
<pecisk> jimmy_: but I think Compiz is just very light version of Beryl
<Rei-chan> Cause the last obsticle to Windows -> Ubuntu is sitting next to me, my POS X1185 AIO Printer.
<shirish> Rei-chan: why would u want that, afaik most lexmark printers are done
<Hidan> shirish: really pathetic.
<Viper550> Also note: I used Wubi to install.
<jimmy_> pecisk, beryl ran really slow on my p4 1.6 with a geforce 5200 agp
<jimmy_> pecisk, really slow
<shirish> Hidan: good, I think you needed to get that out of your system
<jimmy_> pecisk, this compiz runs like a bullet on my laptop
<Rei-chan> shirish: Cause its next to me. Thats about the only reason.
<Hidan> shirish: get what? lol
<pecisk> jimmy_: yeah, because it is targeted on more usable and low-end effects
<catid> Rei-chan: try it out:)
<pecisk> anyway
<pecisk> great that you got it workin
<Rei-chan> shirish: If you're referring to cups support, its listed as "basic," and sane tries to kill the printer when it scans.
<shirish> Rei-chan: have u looked at lexmarks site if they have any open source drivers, even .rpm drivers can be useful
<Hidan> catid: will look at that video link later on btw 'cos mmm... my codes are kinda inadequate.
<shirish> Rei-chan: for your specific printer
<Rei-chan> shirish: That's my next stop, not sure if those things actually, well, work, but hell.
<shirish> Rei-chan: we can only try
<Rei-chan> shirish: alien is installed by default, yes?
<shirish> Rei-chan: supposedly yes, lemme check
<NewUser> shirish: well in resolv.conf i set nameserver 172.16.0.1 ... << this Mean its My Dns ?
<shirish> NewUser: the /etc/resolv.conf is for setting up your DNS nameserver
<NewUser> shirish: What i Set the for DNS ? my Dns IP is 172.16.0.1
<shirish> NewUser: that server will resolve the names to the ip addresses
<shirish> NewUser: then that is already done
<Hidan> btw, does anyone have an issue of seeing Feisty draw the "windows" when you minimise an application?
<pecisk> jimmy_: in free time you can try to do lsmod | grep fglrx and give me results :)
<shirish> NewUser: now go to terminal and try $ ping -c5 www.google.com
<jimmy_> pecisk, thanks alot for all your help i really appreciate it
<jimmy_> pecisk, sure ill do it now
<jimmy_> pecisk, nothing happened
<NewUser> shirish: dont know.. i ping my pc to another pc.. ping reply fine.. but when i ping my server .. no ping reply from server. that means something problem with that pc.
<pecisk> jimmy_: ohhh, nice
<shirish> Rei-chan: it seems to be an optional package so you might have to install it
<pecisk> jimmy_: then everything is fine
<jimmy_> pecisk, but if i grep radeon i get ;
<jimmy_> pecisk, radeon                124576  3
<jimmy_> drm                    81044  4 radeon
* Rei-chan nods, shrugs, will do that after the upgrade to Feisty is done.
<pecisk> jimmy_: "radeon" is right driver you should use with this video card
<Rei-chan> mmm gig of updates.
<shirish> NewUser: with xp it works fine?
<pecisk> jimmy_: so it is fine
<jimmy_> pecisk, awesome
<jimmy_> pecisk, now i have outlook running in citrix and it wobbles
<pecisk> omg
<pecisk> :D
<jimmy_> pecisk, goodbye windows
<pecisk> :)
<shirish> NewUser: reboot that system & try pinging it to the server it will tell you if there is some issue with the setup or the server
<Viper550> Anyone using Wubi?
<shirish> Viper550: what is Wubi?
<Viper550> that Windows based Ubuntu installer
<Viper550> http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Rei-chan> Viper550: What's it do?
<Rei-chan> Ubuntu overwriting Windows?
<Rei-chan> Or some kind of Ubuntu on top of Windows gimmick?
<Viper550> It's an Ubuntu installer of sorts, but it installs it to images on your Windows drive and uses the NT Boot Loader+WinGrub to boot it
<Rei-chan> Ah, ok.
<shirish> Rei-chan: it basically is supposed to save bookmarks & IM contacts to Ubuntu while installng
<NewUser> !ping me
<Viper550> So, it IS real, but it jumps through some hoops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rei-chan> shirsh: That's lovely, I guess. ... How hard is it to stick a freaking CD in the drive and reboot to installer? :)
<Viper550> Messing with partitions. It uses the same disc, but just the ISO
<|NewUser|> shirish: sorry got d/c
<Viper550> It uses the same Alternate Fiesty ISO, and when you boot it the first time, it does the actual installation with debian-installer
<shirish> ok no issues
<|NewUser|> shirish: dont know.. i ping my pc to another pc.. ping reply fine.. but when i ping my server .. no ping reply from server. that means something problem with that pc.
<shirish> probably, you can try to add opendns servers if you want to your /etc/resolv.conf
<shirish> NewUser: how do u authenticate to the server?
<jimmy_> pecisk, http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/7276/wowwi5.png
<|NewUser|> shirish: authentication method is Ip/Gateway/MAC
<|NewUser|> shirish: I set these things.
<pecisk> jimmy_: nice one, where you got that Compiz configure panel?
<jimmy_> pecisk, i just searched for compix in synaptic
<|NewUser|> shirish: i check my setting with sudo ifconfig eth0 .. all thing fine there. and listed there
<jimmy_> *compiz
<shirish> |NewUser|: this is your office server, or what?
<pecisk> jimmy_: I see
<pecisk> will try  :)
<jimmy_> pecisk, has some nice config settings, but overall i kept it default
<|NewUser|> shirish: now i m using LAN connection from a Server.. i m Just a client.. i have 2 Connections in 2 pc..
<|NewUser|> shirish: this pc works fine.. which im using here..
<|NewUser|> shirish: using fiesty in another pc.
<|NewUser|> shirish: well when i reboot my Pc X Server not start automatically.. And the login Screen also not comes there.. can u fix that fix ?
<|NewUser|> *1st
<shirish> |NewUser|: the Xserver issue is a big one, I got that fixed by using an experimental driver for intel , as this is an intel board, integrated graphics
<|NewUser|> shirish: ya thats the intel board.
<shirish> |NewUser|: you are also using intel board?
<|NewUser|> shirish: yes i m Using D815
<shirish> |NewUser|: one of the newer boards, I guess Dual-core ones
<|NewUser|> shirish: dont know much about that..
<shirish> |NewUser|: ok go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting/+bug/90213
<ubotu> Malone bug 90213 in xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting "xf86-video-intel 1.9.91 (2.0 RC1) is out, and would be nice to have as the source for the xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting package" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<shirish> |NewUser|: read the whole thing, download that package & install the .deb in the way I did
<|NewUser|> shirish: how i download it in that pc ? my Net connection is not working there.
<shirish> |NewUser|: one thing more, see how this current feisty /etc/network/interfaces as well as /etc/resolv.conf is configured
<shirish> |NewUser|: it is a single file, no dependencies, just install them, you might get some issues or it might just work also
* Rei-chan looks up, having an i815... "Is this bug a bug, or a wish?"
<shirish> Rei-chan: its a driver in works, and it works wonderfully on my desktop i845 here
<|NewUser|> shirish: can i paste that file into pastebin ? im not fimiliar with that :< using it first time.
<Rei-chan> Ok. My i815 sucks, I get to see everything in true living 16bit.
<|NewUser|> shirish: all setting is fine.. which one u told me to edit in two files.
<shirish> |NewUser|: sure but write it down somewhere so you know where u pasted it just in case
<shirish> |NewUser|: then it is truly strange
<shirish> Rei-chan: u can also try downloading that driver & trying it out, I have given some instructions as to what worked for me
* Rei-chan wil lsee what breaks when the update completes and I reboot.
<Rei-chan> I think its partially just cause this workstation has 4MB of VRAM.
<Rei-chan> Its a Dell, I got it for 100 dollars.
<shirish> Rei-chan: nice deal m8
<nerdygirl_ellie> 4MB?  err, no.  Maybe 64MB?
<Rei-chan> shirish: ebay. :) 256MB RAM, 1GHz Intel (meh)
<Rei-chan> nerdygirl_ellie: No, nerdygirl_ellie, 4 MB.
<|NewUser|> shirish: if its driver problem then.. why my Desktop.. is fine? icon? text? i m using 17 inch moniter i have all Resolution modes there.. all things fine. All things fit on screen.
<shirish> I paid 500 dollars for mine, 3.5 yrs. back
<shirish> |NewUser|: you are able to change resolutions?
<|NewUser|> shirish: i m using  1024x786 with Refresh rate 8hz
<|NewUser|> *85hz
<shirish> |NewUser|: then you are the lucky one
<|NewUser|> shirish: if i am lucky one :S then why my X server not working fine for me :< No login screen when i reboot my system.
<shirish> seems like a bug then or some config issue, what does /var/log/x.org.0.old show?
<shirish> |NewUser|: actually your problems might be resolved l8ter once you are able to network & get some updates, I remember there being couple of releases of xserver-xorg after beta came through
<|NewUser|> shirish: X.org.0.log.old is too big :< how i show y0u the file what saying..
<|NewUser|> shirish: maybe after update i will get new setting..
<|NewUser|> shirish: but NEt are not working too :< .. damn all setting is fine..
<shirish> |NewUser|: sometimes things do not work the first time around, try using network manager again & see what he says
<shirish> this time around
<ace> Hi all
<ace> can someone help me with my mouse
<ace> it isn't working properly, although the basic functions are there
<ace> buttons 8 and 9 are acting like 2 and 3,
<ace> i worked perfectly out of the box in edgy
<ace> and dapper too
<ace> but its broken in fawn
<ace> i ran xev
<XVampireX> people, running opera segfaults here
<ace> when i pressed button 8 it showed in xev as button 2
<XVampireX> serge@serge-desktop:~/Games/tt-0.22$ opera
<XVampireX> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libjvm.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<XVampireX> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libawt.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<XVampireX> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<ace> XVampireX: in opera you can't zoom in and pann, panning is busted when zooming
<ace> XVampireX: is it the latest weekly?
<XVampireX> No
<ace> i got the latest weekly and it worked fine http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/
<ace> the top post mentions something about xlibs
<XVampireX> Oh, thank you :)
<|NewUser|> shirish: same error with network :<
<XVampireX> Are there any noticeable improvements in the latest opera?
<ace> XVampireX: yea it has speed dial, blank tabs have 9 thumbnails, you can fill it with sites you visit often, i like it
<shirish> |NewUser|: you are using the same machine as a windows machine right?
<XVampireX> ace: Oh, thanks :)
<krupto> shirish: ehhh man :) net working :)
<krupto> shirish:  i m |NewUser| ..
<krupto> :/
<shirish> krupto: cool :P
<krupto> shirish: thanks for all :) now net is working :)
<krupto> shirish:  now help me with X server :<
<shirish> krupto: phew that was biggie
<krupto> shirish: i dont man whts the hell if display driver works fine.. then whats the problem with Xserver.
<krupto> :<
<shirish> krupto: nothing much to it really you will have to update that box then I guess u will have xserver-xorg running fine too
<XVampireX> What's Speed Dial, by the way?
<krupto> shirish:  as i said ya.. about resolution.. all ting.
<krupto> shirish: okie dude sure :) well any easiet way to update my box ? well i want selected updated.
<krupto> shirish:  well i use synaptic ? for selected update i want?
<shirish> krupto: that will not work as there is possibiities of a broken box after some-time
<lastent> hi, does anyone make the 3d work for the chess in feisty?
<shirish> krupto: it will take the latest updates & dump that to u
<krupto> shirish:  then u want to say i use must update manager?
<ace> XVampireX: http://tech.cybernetnews.com/2007/03/02/opera-reveals-new-speed-dial-featurei-like-it/
<finalbeta> lastent: it's on the forums somewhere
<shirish> krupto: if u want to be fast & simple use the command line
<shirish> krupto: sudo apt-get update & sudo  apt-get upgrade
<krupto> shirish: well dude in my Country there is no high speed  here :)
<shirish> krupto: welcome to my world, here 256 Kbps is termed as high-speed
<lastent> finalbeta i already searched and didnt found anything, have you make it work?
<XVampireX> ace: Sweet!
<finalbeta> lastent: no, I couldn't care less.
<krupto> shirish: well this is high speedy :) l0o0l well i have just 8 to 9 kbs :)
<lastent> finalbeta, ok
<krupto> shirish: thats why i m asking to just selected upgrade.. what i need for box.. or Xserver
<hardaway> anyone know when CNR will be available as beta or otherwise?
<shirish> krupto: linux is known for dependency hell, so one package needs requires some other packages & so on & so forth
<krupto> shirish: well sudo apt-get update is not my problem.  but if i m trying to update my box.. but when my lan got d/c then what next?
<krupto> shirish: so i restart my update from start?
<shirish> krupto: nope it will start from where u left off, rest of things in cache
<ace> i want this phone!! http://blog.scifi.com/tech/archives/2007/04/05/high_school_stu.html
<shirish> /etc/apt/cache Iirc
<krupto> shirish:  so if my update is going d/c then next time how i update again ? with -c or? something?
<ace> There is a problem with adept
<shirish> krupto: nothing like that just do it apt-get upgrade again, it will start from where it left off
<ace> it does not seem to respect synaptic's locked packages
<krupto> shirish:  thanks buddy.. now i m going to do " sudo apt-get upgrade " when i completed .. then i will mSa ya if i get same problem with Xserver.
<ace> i locked the beryl packages in synaptic but adept still shows the packages in the upgradeable list
<shirish> krupto: go for it, good luck
<krupto> shirish:  thanks buddy :)
<krupto> shirish:  more thanks for all :)
<shirish> krupto: no issues we all learn in the process
<krupto> finalbeta: can ya help if ya have sometime?
<ace> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<krupto> ace: i think this cmd updgrade ur distro.
<shirish> what do u guys know, I have been getting updates all the time it is just they are hidden from view for some reason? Anybody knows the reason why?
<ace> yea just making sure, you said  .. now i m going to do " sudo apt-get upgrade "
<krupto> shirish:  im trying to do " sudo apt-get upgrade " but nothing happen there . 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<shirish> krupto: u did sudo apt-get update before that did not you?
<krupto> shirish: ohh na i aint did that.. sorry
<jcsmith> hi all, i'm trying to install the beta of feisty on a desktop that previously had dapper on it and when booting to the feisty live cd, i get the following error(s), any ideas? /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<jcsmith> and then it drops me to an initramfs prompt, any ideas?
<gourdin> with the last feisty kernel, I loose wy wifi every minutes (ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945)
<FunnyLookinHat> gourdin, bug report it and revert to an older kernel until a new one is released   : )
<Grendel> has the jmicron issue been fixed in the latest herd of feisty? i mean updated kernel incorprated and such?
<FunnyLookinHat> Grendel, best way to find out is either via ubuntuforums.org or just trying it out   : )
<FunnyLookinHat> If it's been an issue for over a week then most likely.
<Grendel> funnylookinhat:  good idea, i know there is a kernel out there that has addressed the issue but i don't know if that vers of the kernel is making it in.  i would guess it would make it into the 4/19 release
<Grendel> btw is byte code interpreter activated by default in feisty?
<ace> Where can i get w32codecs for fawn?
<FunnyLookinHat> Grendel, they probably jsut forgot to compile a module into a version of the kernel... usually gets fixed prett yquick (happened to me once)
<FunnyLookinHat> ace, google for w32codecs.deb
<ikonia> FunnyLookinHat: thats rubbish
<ikonia> ace: they are in the repo
<FunnyLookinHat> ikonia, no they aren't
<FunnyLookinHat> LOL
<FunnyLookinHat> w32codecs will never be in the repo.
<ikonia> they are for every other ubuntu version
<ace> ikonia: which repo?
<FunnyLookinHat> no they aren't.
<ikonia> really
<ikonia> !restrictedformats >ikonoia
<FunnyLookinHat> They can't be in the official repos...  and you would know that if you were a dev or in the process.
<ikonia> !restrictedformats >ikonia
<ace> doesn't work in here?
<ikonia> wiki says they are in the nonfree repo
<FunnyLookinHat> funnylookinhat.com/w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<FunnyLookinHat> get it there
<ace> is that the latest?
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<FunnyLookinHat> ikonia, read carefully please.
<FunnyLookinHat> "Playing Windows Media Video (WMV) or RealVideo files requires a software library that Ubuntu cannot distribute due to licensing restrictions (see  Windows Media and RealPlayer files for installation instructions)."
<ikonia> FunnyLookinHat: where are you reading that
<FunnyLookinHat> At the bottom.
<FunnyLookinHat> My point is this:  Don't start saying things that you don't know for sure, especially if a dev or someone in the process is telling you is wrong.
<FunnyLookinHat> It just makes it harder to explain things in the long run.
<ikonia> ahhh I se
<ikonia> I got them using that page
<FunnyLookinHat> You can get them, yes... but they are not in the repos.
<ikonia> I thought libcss2 was the only one I went "external" for
<ikonia> got confused as I got the intructions from the "official" wiki
<ikonia> rather than an official repo
<wizard> crimsun: hey when u get time i'd like to see if we can pick up where we left off
<ace> Anyone know how to turn off the zooming thing in kubuntu, i HATE IT!!! its the most annoying thing ever when your browsing for something
<FunnyLookinHat> ace, ask in #kubuntu
<FunnyLookinHat> no worries ikonia
<ace> buts it only found in fawn
<ikonia> by bad
<FunnyLookinHat> oh weird.
<FunnyLookinHat> If I had kubuntu I could help you, but I have no idea what feature that is...  : (
<micahcowan> Is there a #kubuntu+1?
<FunnyLookinHat> don't think so, but you can try
<ace> yea lets start one
<FunnyLookinHat> ace, did you get my link earlier for w32codecs?
<ace> FunnyLookinHat: yup i installed it, thanks
<FunnyLookinHat> np
<ace> Anyone here running beryl?
<ace> can you please run gmplayer and play a video, is the video streched across 4 desktops?#
<wizard> has anyone ever heard that using white backgrounds burns out lcd faster??
<ace> nope
<ace> can you burn out an lcd?
<wizard> lcd can get screen burn i know
<ace> white would since it requires the most power but wouldn't it depend on the brightness and stuff?
<wizard> ace: i am using my new asus laptop wioth a white wallpaper
<Infecto> can some one tell me why ark have prolem with unpacking files which one have name liek "file [1x17]  name'some  .txt"
<lopa> how would i set up ssh ?
<Arko> hi
<Arko> how to not start screensaver when using xine?
<lopa> anyone please?
<foxiness> lopa: can i point u to url ?
<lopa> yes
<soothsay> Can anyone tell me why 'sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward' results in a permission denied error?
<jcsmith> soothsay: because only the echo is ran sudo, you need to do something like sudo 'echo 1 > /proc/sys.net/ipv4/ip_forward'
<soothsay> jcsmith: That doesn't work. It looks for the command with the name of the whole string
<soothsay> sudo: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: command not found
<jcsmith> soothsay....then i'd just do sudo -s
<jcsmith> and then type the command :-D
<Arko> how to create an alias to use with sudo. like sudo mv=sudo mv -i?
<soothsay> Arko: Did you try quotes
<soothsay> ?
<soothsay> sudo mv="sudo mv -i"
<soothsay> sudo_mv="sudo mv -i"
<Arko> hmmm
<soothsay> alias sudo_mv="sudo mv -i"
<micahcowan> I usually do sudo bash -c '... > ...'
<Arko> not
<Arko> soothsay: like that I would have to type '_' all time?
<micahcowan> Arko, well, use a - instead, then...
<micahcowan> You can't do aliases for /arguments/, and sudo's not going to source an rc file before it runs your commands, so I don't think you have a way to do exactly what you ask for.
<micahcowan> (btw, the comment two back was meant for soothsay, not Arko)
<soothsay> micahcowan: Yeah, used that tip. Thanks
<gourdin> anyone else got problems with an intel wireless ?
<gourdin> mine deco every minutes :(
<AndyCR> hi, im trying to get desktop effects to work correctly
<AndyCR> everything works, but the expose-workalike doesnt start when i move my mouse to the upper right corner
<gourdin> hmmm
<gourdin> 2.6.20-14 will resolve these bugs ?
<jack_deltrino> I'm having some major problems with Feisty and USB devices in general.
<jack_deltrino> USB mass storage devices, USB CD burners, USB wifi cards all fail to display in lsusb.
<jack_deltrino> Not only do all of these devices work on another Linux distribution, they work on Windows as well.
<jack_deltrino> Calling modprobe uhci-hcd && modprobe ehci-hcd in conjunction with udev should take care of all dependencies, and it seems to do so.
<jack_deltrino> But lsusb doesn't display them.
<CarlFK> wow
<CarlFK> where can I post a scrip that does 20mb of wget  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/.... and then boots it in qemu, which demonstrates 2 things that may be bugs ?
<jack_deltrino> In addition, GDM displays a funky white rectangle at the top of my monitor and fails to display anything else.
<jack_deltrino> I'm going to install Edgy and if problems persist, I really have no clue what's going on.
<AndyCR> jack_deltrino: what computer? works fine with me
<jack_deltrino> AndyCR: What do you mean "what computer"?
<jack_deltrino> AndyCR: I can give you a device list. Let me install something like lshw and give you the output of that if you really want.
<jack_deltrino> This isn't a developer channel right?
<AndyCR> jack: what motherboard, rather, sorry
<AndyCR> i imagine its some sort of chipset compatibility issue
<CarlFK> jack_deltrino: u+1 - general support for us hacks
<CarlFK> u-devel is developer channel
<jack_deltrino> AndyCR: If it was a chipset compatilibity issue, it wouldn't work in Gentoo or Windows.
<AndyCR> i mean with fiesty
<AndyCR> a comptibility issue with feisty only
<jack_deltrino> I would have been fine with just not having USB not functional, but I can't even use X. After a couple hours of downloading all the ubuntu-desktop packages, I've got a right to be pissed.
<jack_deltrino> AndyCR: If that's the case, I sure hope April 19 brings in some positive changes.
<AndyCR> jack_deltrino: same here, im having issues with feisty where firefox doesnt finish downloading anything over 10 megs most of the time
<jack_deltrino> AndyCR: Wow, seriously. The only reason I downloaded this awful version was that I thought that the switch between Feisty beta -> Feisty would be less painful than Edgy -> Feisty as Dapper -> Edgy was a horrible experience I don't even wish on my worst enemies.
<AndyCR> well, any version is less than ideal in beta
<jack_deltrino> AndyCR: This is less than decent.
<jack_deltrino> If X doesn't work and USB doesn't work, something is seriously wrong.
<AndyCR> but yeah, ive never tried to upgrade from one version of ubuntu to another
<AndyCR> thats what i like about versions where there is no new version, just updates to packages
<jack_deltrino> At least it's not like the early days of Ubuntu where people found serious vulnerabilities in stuff like coreutils.
<AndyCR> *distros
<soweto76> network-manager does not support newer madwifi cards.  One can now remove network-manager as it is no longer linked to ubuntu-desktop. FWIW
<AndyCR> soweto76: what will feisty use for networking in the final release?
<AndyCR> yeah, networkmanager seems to hate my card :/
<jack_deltrino> I know REVU isn't getting any serious attention either.
<pecisk> AndyCR: network-manager
<AndyCR> pecisk: i hope they get it working with intel pro/wireless 3945 cards
<AndyCR> before release
<jack_deltrino> I've submitted a few packages that haven't even been commented on once. I thought it was just me, but then I saw about 60 other packages in the same situation.
<pecisk> AndyCR: 3945 didn't required some kind of binary daemon?
<AndyCR> yes
<AndyCR> sadly
<jack_deltrino> It requires a binary daemon just to run a wireless card...?
<AndyCR> yep
<jack_deltrino> Wow.
<AndyCR> didnt know that before i bought the laptop
<pecisk> AndyCR: it doesn't work? I have several guys who are using them with Feisty just fine
<AndyCR> darn intel
<jack_deltrino> I thought Intel was usually good about a lot of this stuff.
<jack_deltrino> e100 just works. Same with i810.
<jack_deltrino> Except on this box, the i810 doesn't seem to like Feisty.
<pecisk> jack_deltrino: to control frequency stuff
<AndyCR> pecisk: really? nope, fails to associate
<jack_deltrino> pecisk: That can't be done in a stateful manner?
<soweto76> andrew, network-manager may also be broken in general but it does not support an Atheros  AR5005G.
<pecisk> jack_deltrino: depends on card
<AndyCR> me? im not using an atheros card
<AndyCR> ah sorry
<jack_deltrino> pecisk: Mm, don't know it well enough, but it seems strange.
<AndyCR> wrong person
<soweto76> AndyCR,  network-manager may also be broken in general but it does not support an Atheros  AR5005G.
<Arko> found solution
<AndyCR> soweto76: im using an intel card
<Arko> alias sudo='command sudo '
<jack_deltrino> I can't stand the idiocy of #ubuntu. I've never gotten any help in that channel.
<soweto76> AndyCR, take a look at the network-manager web site to see if your hardware is supported.
<pecisk> jack_deltrino: it is not that bad, altought it is way too crowded
<jack_deltrino> pecisk: People only seem to call !commands and ask stupid questions.
<pecisk> afaik to be supported by network-manager drivers should support some kind of API
<pecisk> not sure which one
<soweto76> AndyCR, or just try remove network-manager and see if it helps. :)
<AndyCR> soweto76: yep, says it works
<AndyCR> Supports unencrypted, WEP, WPA, and WPA2 networks.
<AndyCR> soweto76: i would LIKE to be able to use networkmanager
<jack_deltrino> Wow. "is Ubuntu 7.04 Beta the lastest stable? or should I stick with edgy?"
<pecisk> jack_deltrino: yeah, I know, people who don't even google before plumming in channel to ask are so many
<AndyCR> im friends with it if its friends with my card :)
<soweto76> AndyCR, pay attention to the versions/revision number if any.  Older madwifi Atheros cards are supported.
<pecisk> AndyCR: I had problems with several wifis too, so I guess it have been general problems too
<AndyCR> soweto76: I don't have an Atheros card. I used to, and loved it since it Just Worked with everything, but now I have an Intel card
<pecisk> AndyCR: tried launchpad.net?
<soweto76> AndyCR, I never figured out what network-manager was for eh.  ;)
<pecisk> AndyCR: to search for a bug
<AndyCR> yeah
<AndyCR> no bugs
<AndyCR> similar bug, but not identical
<pecisk> AndyCR: then why don't report one?
<AndyCR> and different in that he could actually connect
<pecisk> AndyCR: which one?
<AndyCR> ill find it
<jarle> jack_deltrino: Stay with edgy a couple of weeks more until the final feisty is out..
<AndyCR> pecisk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/83235
<ubotu> Malone bug 83235 in network-manager "DHCP IP lease fails (ipw3945)" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<AndyCR> heh yep
<AndyCR> useful bot
<pecisk> What I think ubuntu should have is moderated channel for sane people to asking help, where moderator would paste in questions from users and would gave answers
<AndyCR> good idea
<pecisk> AndyCR: it smells like my problem with bcm wifi
<pecisk> AndyCR: got list of ap, connecting, providing password but dhcp fails
<pecisk> maybe it is bug in network-manager
<AndyCR> yeah
<pecisk> AndyCR: I would suggest to fill bug definitely
<AndyCR> maybe i should get a new version of network-manager and try compiling it manually and installing it
<AndyCR> pecisk: i would fill a bug but i dont know what to provide
<AndyCR> im a 5 year old user, yet a newbie :/
<AndyCR> i couldnt tell you where on earth my system log was
<pecisk> AndyCR: follow that bug
<soweto76> I'm betting on network-manager as the culprit.  Try removing it and see if it helps.
<pecisk> AndyCR: lspci, dmesg, then log of network-manager
<AndyCR> follow that bug? not sure what you mean
<pecisk> stuff
<AndyCR> soweto76: how would removing it help me with it? the problem is with networkmanager, so how can i fix it by not having it?
<AndyCR> pecisk: where is the network-manager log?
<Wechner> hello, I am trying to setup bitlbee here on my newly installed Ubuntu 7.04 . I have installed xinetd and bitlbee has an entry in /etc/xinetd.conf but I cannot connect to it. What goes wrong here?
<soweto76> AndyCR, To get my network up I had to either remove network-manager or use "sudo /etc/init.d/networing restart" to get connected.
<pecisk> AndyCR: it dumps it's log to /var/log/syslog or to dmesg
<AndyCR> pecisk: ok, thanks
<pecisk> AndyCR: try to grep both with NetworkManager
<soweto76> AndyCR, at one point network-manager could not be removed without removing ubuntu-desktop but that dependency had now been changed.
<pecisk> soweto76: why not finding out why Network Manager fails first? :) He can remove it anytime :)
<soweto76> pecisk, Great idea.  I was not capable of figuring that out.  However, removing it might help point to network-manager as the problem.
<pecisk> AndyCR: any success? :)
<BrandonB> When I boot kernel image 2.6.20-14-generic the boot up freezes with a line 174.404000, just after "loading acpi"
<BrandonB> any thoughts?
<BrandonB> I have had this problem on my Acer 1410 ever since the release of image 13
<pecisk> BrandonB: ACPI problems
<pecisk> add acpi=off
<stefg> BrandonB: /j #ubuntu+1... 2.6.20 -14 is troublesome for reasons
<aaroncampbell> has anyone tried using zend platform with (K)ubuntu Feisty?
<BrandonB> its a laptop, I really cant do much without it...
<BrandonB> :-(
<stefg> BrandonB: so don't use a beta
<BrandonB> fair response, but I have never been able to get any fewer releases to install
<AndyCR> not yet
<AndyCR> turns out i have the latest version
<peter77> I've found some drivers on the intel site for my Mobile intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset
<stefg> BrandonB: you can still boot -13 or -12. They are still there and accessible when you press 'esc' at bootup (as the prompt indicates)
<peter77> but it says that only suse is supported!
<peter77> does that mean install on any other distro at own risk?
<AndyCR> peter77: bah, probably has something to do with the novell deal.....
<AndyCR> i wouldnt pay much attention
<peter77> lol, I just don't want to mess up my system
<AndyCR> ?
<AndyCR> mess up?
<pecisk> peter77: do you need graphics drivers or what?
<AndyCR> its not going to damage your hardware because your running a different distro
<peter77> yeah
<peter77> not hardware, OS
<pecisk> AndyCR: you have all updates mentioned in that bug? It could be DHCP problem
<BrandonB>  stefg: I can boot 12 but what happens when they release the final version? will I be out of luck?
<pecisk> AndyCR: try to do "cat /var/log/syslog | grep NetworkManager" and paste results to pastebin.ca - if there is any
<stefg> BrandonB: you can update to the then released kernel... -14 isn't the one which will be in the final release as i guess (won't boot for me, too)
<XamDM> how can i get the uuid of a device ???
<AndyCR> pecisk: i have the version he mentions updating to
<stefg> sudo vol_id /dev/foo
<AndyCR> pecisk: http://pastebin.ca/427614
<XamDM> stefg, thx
<AndyCR> Apr 6 15:36:30 eclipse NetworkManager: <information>^Iwpa_supplicant(9473): Trying to associate with 00:15:05:24:1f:15 (SSID='acr' freq=0 MHz)  Apr 6 15:36:33 eclipse NetworkManager: <information>^IActivation (eth1/wireless): association took too long (>120s), failing activation.
<AndyCR> might be relevant
<AndyCR> (near the end)
<pecisk> AndyCR: no, it is not DHCP bug
<pecisk> hmmmm
<peter77> "ensure x-server is not currently running"?
<pecisk> AndyCR: first google hit http://www.nabble.com/ipw3945-fails-to-associate-t3512660.html
<aaroncampbell> I'm trying to build a debian package like this: aaroncampbell@aaron-linux:~$ dpkg -b magicolor2430DL-1.5.0 but I keep getting dpkg-deb: parse error, in file `magicolor2430DL-1.5.0/DEBIAN/control' near line 7: missing package name
<soweto76> pecisk, look what I got eh: http://pastebin.ca/427620
<aaroncampbell> the control file it's talking about: http://paste-bin.com/11360
<AndyCR> pecisk: thats certainly relevant, but doesnt provide a solution.. wonder if there is one
<AndyCR> i hope there is :/
<pecisk> AndyCR: remove Network Manager and try to connect with iwtools
<AndyCR> like iwconfig?
<pecisk> AndyCR: it will give complete picture if it is Network Manager bug and worth reporting
<pecisk> AndyCR: yep
<AndyCR> that works fine, and is what im using now
<soweto76> AndyCR, after removing network-manager I did not have to do anything in my special case
<AndyCR> soweto76: it works fine with iwtools when i remove network-manager, minus dropped downloads
<AndyCR> *WITHOUT removing network-manager
<pecisk> AndyCR: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/89092
<ubotu> Malone bug 89092 in network-manager "Unable to connect to an open network, wlassistant can connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<pecisk> it is similar to mine and your bug
<pecisk> AndyCR: question - network you are trying to connect to is open or crypted?
<soothsay_> Can anyone tell me how to bridge a wireless connection to a wireline (i.e. internet connection sharing)?
<AndyCR> pecisk: encrypted, wep
<pecisk> AndyCR: so, in nutshell, without networkmanager, wifi works, with it, it doesn't
<pecisk> right?
<AmyRose> The nvidia-legacy driver with my GeForce 4 causes X to segfault!
<BrandonB> I got bumped and didnt know it...
<zemo> my xfree 86 kinda flashes
<zemo> what up with that
<zemo> did i set one of those #s wrong
<soweto76> AmyRose, take a look on x.org for specific info re your graphics card as described by lspci
<AmyRose> somebody__: I installed nvidia's 9631 driver...
<BrandonB> FYI I have reported the ACPI problem as  Bug #96784 in launchpad
<AmyRose> *soweto76:
<ubotu> Malone bug 96784 in Ubuntu "installed updates today at about 10:30pm EDT, Ubuntu will not boot, fails on line 50.884000" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96784
<jarrett>  Hello, does anyone know of a good guide to configure the Logitech Mx510 under Feisty?
<AndyCR> pecisk: yes
<jarrett> =)
<AmyRose> soweto76: I'm not a newbie. I'm saying this because someone told me I should use that with my Geforce 4 until the 96xx drivers get packaged for Ubuntu
<soweto76> AmyRose, Have you already tried nvidia-glx  --  not "legacy"
<AmyRose> soweto76: Duh.
<AmyRose> soweto76: They don't support the GeForce 4 in the new one
<AmyRose> I get a message in Xorg.0.log saying that they don't support my card anymore
<soweto76> AmyRose, sorry about that
<jarrett> AndyCR, was that yes to me?
<AndyCR> jarrett: no
<AmyRose> soweto76: I'm sorry. I'm just frustrated because people keep giving me the same suggestions when the only solution is to bypass the restricted modules package and install the nvidia driver from nvidia.com
<soweto76> AmyRose, my GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP 8x is supported by the legacy version
<AmyRose> soweto76: Mine just causes X to segfault.
<AmyRose> soweto76: I'm using a GeForce 4 420 Go in my laptop
<josh__> anybody around?
<AmyRose> soweto76: And I like being able to use Beryl ;P
<sF_> i've got a problem with ubuntu detecting my ide harddrives (not SATA, ATA) as scsi
<sF_> i THINK this is a udev problem
<AmyRose> sF_: That's because Linux 2.6.19 and later use new IDE drivers that list everything as SCSI
<soweto76> AmyRose, That's a bummer, sorry I could not be of more help.
<sF_> but i can't figure out how to convince udev to make my ide block devices IDE and not scsi
<AmyRose> sF_: See my comment above
<sF_> hrm
<sF_> well i can't set my hd parms correctly right?
<sF_> since sdparm doesn't have the same functionality?
<sF_> cause i'm getting HORRIBLE performance out of them
<AmyRose> sF_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=541094
<sF_> thx AmyRose
<AmyRose> sF_: Sorry it doesn't have a solution, but it does explain the problem
<AmyRose> soweto76: It's not really a bummer because it works fine if I blacklist the nvidia drivers in /etc/defaults/linux-restricted-modules-common
<sF_> *sigh* great
<sF_> guess i might downgrade kernels :(
<AmyRose> sF_: Did you just try hdparm on them?
<sF_> yeah, no go
<AmyRose> darn
<AmyRose> You may be able to downgrade the drivers
<AmyRose> but I don't know
<sF_> they're WD drives (i'll never use anything else cept maybe a seagate cheetah :P) so i need to lower the maxsectio
<sF_> among other things
<guillem101> I've installed feisty at a new laptop. Everything is almost OK, but the machine stops a while during the boot process at "configuring network interfaces". The stop is of about 30-40sec. Any ideas?
<AmyRose> guillem101: /etc/network/interfaces has a bunch of junk in it. Remove it
<AmyRose> guillem101: A recent update threw a bunch of junk into that file
#ubuntu+1 2007-04-07
<guillem101> AmyRose: What do I remove, the file or the junk?
<guillem101> AmyRose: further... is that expected to be solved at any update soon?
<AmyRose> guillem101: you should remove just the junk
<AmyRose> and I have no idea whether this is going to be fixed or not
<soweto76> guillem101, I think AmyRose is suggesting that there are many devices listed therein which may slow things down but I am not sure.
<AmyRose> soweto76: Yeah, that's it.
<guillem101> AmyRose: the problem is that I'm not sure what I should remove :-P
<sF_> amyrose
<guillem101> AmyRose: nm, I will give it a try...
<guillem101> thanks for your help
<AmyRose> guillem101: If you use network manager, remove everything except the "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback"
<sF_> it's actually the ubuntu team that changed it
<sF_> not the kernel devs
<guillem101> AmyRose: I use network manager. I will backup the file and give a try to what you are saying. Thank-you very much
<soweto76> guillem101, network-manager is not always pleasing these days either.
<jarrett> How do i configure the back and forward buttons to work on my Logitech Mx510?
<AmyRose> guillem101: you're welcome
<Stormx2> Okay. i'm no longer getting any input from my line-in.
<AmyRose> soweto76: Thanks to network-manager I don't have to touch anything to get on the Internet at home now :D
<Stormx2> As of feisty, that is.
<pecisk> AndyCR: have time to fill bug to launchpad.net? I can try to asist
<AmyRose> sF_: The ubuntu devs chose to use the new drivers. The kernel team made them though.
<guillem101> soweto76: network-manager also works OK for me...
<soweto76> AmyRose, zero config is the goal for sure.  My wifi card however is not supported by network-manager, so I wondered about that.
<guillem101> except for the wait at booting... which I hope to solve
<sF_> AmyRose: i'm not trying to be argumentative, but if they can "choose", then they weren't "made to" :P
<AmyRose> soweto76: It does NOT work at my college though, where I have to use a script to call wpa_supplicant
<AmyRose> sF_: I didn't say that. I just said that Linux 2.6.19 had new drivers
<gourdin> I keep loosing my wifi
<gourdin> is it acpi ?
<gourdin> how do I configure it to not shut down the wifi
* guillem101 is going to reboot to see if the delay is gone :)
<AmyRose> gourdin: Huh?
<gourdin> AmyRose: since 2 update
<gourdin> feisty keep loosing my wifi network
<gourdin> nothing in messages
<AmyRose> gourdin: How do you connect?
<Askar> I need help printing on a networkprinter..its shared in winxp
<gourdin> AmyRose: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "XXX"
<gourdin> sudo iwconfig eth1 key XXXXX
<AmyRose> gourdin: I think network manager might be disconnecting you
<gourdin> sudo dhclient eth1
<gourdin> network manager ?!
<gourdin> what is that ? :)
<AmyRose> gourdin: It's supposed to make wifi easier
<gourdin> ho
<soweto76> gourdin, cat /var/log/syslog | grep NetworkManager
<gourdin> it kill mine ;)
<AmyRose> gourdin: but if you configure manually, it will just keep disconnecting you
<gourdin> AmyRose: thanks
<fuoco> how do i get java in feisty, is there a way to get the open source sun java as runtime for the browser ?
<gourdin> how do I use it to configure my wifi ?
<gourdin> knetmngr ? :)
<AmyRose> gourdin: Yes, there should be a tray icon for it
<gourdin> I killed it loooong ago
<gourdin> I'm running it right now
<gourdin> thx for the clue
<AmyRose> gourdin: You're welcome
<guillem101> Yes!
<AmyRose> guillem101: Happy now?
<guillem101> AmyRose: very!
<guillem101> This laptop is amazing -now-.
<pecisk> fuoco: Applications => Add/Remove...
<pecisk> fuoco: try to search for java there
<Stormx2> After an upgrade, Sound Recorder gives me this: "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings.". I can play music fine, and my microphone appears to work. Capturing doesn't seem to work though?
<pecisk> Stormx2: fishy, seems it can't use gstreamer src
<Stormx2> I have it selected as Mic
<Stormx2> I'll try closing off some potential sound-using apps. Maybe I should try restarting alsa after that? I dont know how.
<pecisk> wonderfull, I have no channels to select at all
<Stormx2> Ah
<Stormx2> I found the problem
<Stormx2> lircd was whoring the capture-ness
<Stormx2> I need to figure out why my home-built IR device isn't working now :)
<ShackJack> Semi Feisty-related question - when booting up I often notice the notification "balloons" appear in the upper left of my screen rather than in the lower right of my screen when my gnome panel notification area is. Is this a glitch or does this have to be configured somewhere?
<Stormx2> ShackJack: Has the notification area loaded when this happens?
<ShackJack> Hmmm... no it doesn't seem so most of the time..
<Stormx2> It seems the tape that held it together has come off xD
<Stormx2> I don't know, ShackJack. File a bug?
<ShackJack> Stormx2 - I'll see if one's filed - though you're right - how would the thing know where to place the balloon until the notification area is loaded...  Maybe it should just wait until it's loaded... Heck - what if the person doesn't have a notification area configured at all in GNOME :)
<Stormx2> Well yeah
<Stormx2> Thats what I mean
<Stormx2> When mine isn't loaded, some apps get confused
<Stormx2> What balloons do you get at startup though?
<Stormx2> (I fixed my lirc, yaaay)
<ShackJack> Stormx2 - I'll do a search first - is that what you would call that a "baloon"
<Stormx2> Yeah
<Stormx2> I don't think it would be a tooltip
<ShackJack> Stormx2 - I'm prompted for a p/w and then the baloon will come up notifying me I'm connected to a network..
<Stormx2> Maybe a popup... hmm
<Stormx2> Ah
<Stormx2> I see.
<ShackJack> Not quite a bug, just maked the experience slightly "unpolished" :)
<Stormx2> Hmm
<Stormx2> This app, how does it load on startup?
<ShackJack> Ever so slightly :)
<Stormx2> Is it in your sessions?
<ShackJack> It's the network manager thing I suppose...
<ShackJack> In the sessions...
<ShackJack>  - /usr/bin/nm-applet --sm-disable
<Stormx2> If you're fussed about it, there must be some way of checking whether the panels have loaded fully
<Stormx2> You could write a script to load it after after the notification area is loaded
<ShackJack> Not really - was just trying to get a concensus if it were a common problem...
<Stormx2> Otherwise, I'd ask in #gnome maybe?
<Stormx2> Mmm
<Stormx2> Well I don't have any apps which start up like that.
<ShackJack> I'm not bugged about it, but like I said maybe I'll file a ticket... as it seems Ubuntu is interested in being a polished platform...
<Stormx2> Indeed
<ShackJack> Love Compiz on Feisty... I'm forced to run XGL/fglrx and was having performance issues with Beryl...
<brucedes> what's up with the wireless driver in fawn? I have a macbook, and on os x wireless is perfect, but in feisty, it keeps disconnecting every 10 minutes
<ShackJack> Compiz is smooth as all get out... Only thing I miss is the Emerald themes and my 3D window animations and bursting into flames!
<Stormx2> ShackJack: Try having a pre-geforce nvidia card >.<
<ShackJack> Stormx2 - how does compiz work on that?
<Stormx2> Not at all/
<Stormx2> ?
<Stormx2> !wireless | brucedes
<ubotu> brucedes: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ShackJack> Really? Not even wobbly windows :)
<Stormx2> Nah
<Stormx2> Well
<Stormx2> it might do
<Stormx2> I tried for a bit
<Stormx2> You can run beryl though, you know?
<ShackJack> Stormx2 - It really adds a lot to the experience I thingk..
<Stormx2> Well
<Stormx2> It *might* run
<ShackJack> Stormx2 - sorry what do you mean? I can run beryl?
<Stormx2> But I don't think it'd be worth it
<brucedes> thanks stormx2
<Stormx2> Just ignore that comment, I'm a bit confused
<ShackJack> Stormx2 - Gotcha - I run Beryl on my desktop which has AIGLX and Nvidia 7800Gs and it's smooth...
<brucedes> btw, are there wine repositories for feisty? And if not, will the edgy repositories work?
<Stormx2> brucedes: Wireless is a dodgy issue. Your card may be well documented, it may not even have a passing reference. Usually you'll be able to either reconfigure it so it doesn't d/c, or get some restricted drivers.
<Stormx2> brucedes: I've got wine installed from the ubuntu repos. It has a few nice custom features added to the menus too.
<brucedes> there, it just disconnected again >_>
<baktaah> Does anyone else have wireless network issues in feisty?
<baktaah> I can see my AP, but not connect to it :(
<pecisk> baktaah: lot of people
<pecisk> baktaah: same here
<pecisk> baktaah: AP uses WPA, I guess?
<baktaah> pecisk even though it says WEP?
<baktaah> pecisk no Im on WEP (yes I know it sucks, I made an examwork on it)
<pecisk> baktaah: nope, if it says that uses WEP, then it uses WP
<baktaah> Does it say WEP but uses WPA?
<pecisk> baktaah: do "cat /var/log/syslog | grep NetworkManager" and pastebin.ca
<pecisk> baktaah: no it was just a guess :)
<pecisk> because there are several issues
<winterborne> Anybody struggled with Trident Display drivers (eg, on a toshiba laptop?)
<baktaah> Oh so it's a common flaw in fesity pecisk?
<baktaah> pecisk can't have to boot the LIVE cd (got not connection then)
<pecisk> baktaah: seem so, I think already heard four people complaining about that todya
<baktaah> pecisk how should I fix it, should change my AP
<baktaah> AP to use WPA?
<pecisk> nope
<pecisk> it should work with WEP better than with WPA, which is kinda ichy yet
<baktaah> pecisk okay
<Ashbringer> Hello, would anyone be able to tell me how I can use the latest binary image kernel I just downloaded as opposed to my custom-compiled one?
<baktaah> Ashbringer it should show up in grub?
<Ashbringer> Yes.
<aaroncampbell> I just had something very strange happen to me.  I restarted, and my RAID (/dev/sdb) seemed to be in the wrong place (/dev/sda).  As such, /home didn't exist (it's on the RAID).  When I figured it out, I mounted it properly, modified /etc/fstab, and rebooted.  It was still broke...this time because it was back where it should have been (/dev/sdb).  So I again modified the fstab, and rebooted...it worked fine
<Ashbringer> baktaah: it shows up in grub, but I auto-boot to my compiled one.
<baktaah> so whats the issue Ashbringer ?
<Ashbringer> I want to boot to the binary
<baktaah> Ashbringer so remove it from grub?
<Ashbringer> automatically, that is
<aaroncampbell> When working on fstab, I see stuff like: # /dev/sda1 and on the following line: UUID=24ba1bdf-464b-49a8-ab62-2674edcdf731 ...
<Ashbringer> If I edit menu.lst to have the binary one first, will that auto boot it?
<baktaah> Ashbringer yes
<Ashbringer> baktaah: thank you
<aaroncampbell> is there a way to generate something like that for my RAID so that it doesn't matter where it is? (the items with UUID's mounted fine)
<baktaah> Ashbringer np, good luck
<Ashbringer> alright, so I've done that now, when I reboot, it'll auto-boot the first one in the list?
<Stormx2> On the Beta page, it talks about a media codecs wizard. Where is this wizard?
<blippe> Ashbringer: depends on the row starting with default in menu.lst
<pecisk> Stormx2: when you try to play mp3, divx, whatever it gives you chance to install prioritary codecs
<pecisk> if you haven't installed those codecs already
<Ashbringer> blippe: what do you mean?
<Arko> how to not start screensaver when using xine when in full screen?
<Stormx2> pecisk: Ah. kk
<Ashbringer> How should I edit the menu.lst to get a kernel to default boot?
<baktaah> pecisk hey u still here?
<pecisk> Ashbringer: there is variable here, "default" and number which kernel you want to be as default
<blippe> Ashbringer: there is an option called default in the menu.lst, check it out...
<pecisk> baktaah: yes, but already trying to summarise and go to sleep
<baktaah> pecisk just hold on
<baktaah> pecisk is it possible to connect via wireless?=
<Ashbringer> pecisk: the value for default is 0
<pecisk> baktaah: it depends on card
<baktaah> pecisk an realtek chipset
<blippe> Ashbringer: it is preferable to use that options since menu.lst change automatically with updates
<Ashbringer> pecisk: does that mean its the first entry on the list?
<pecisk> Ashbringer: then it is first 0 - first, 1 - second, etc.
<pecisk> Ashbringer: yes
<pecisk> baktaah: there is bug reported based on that
<Ashbringer> okay, thanks all, I'll reboot now and see if it works.
<baktaah> pecisk did you say there was a way to fix it so it would work?
<baktaah> pecisk becuase I didn't get it, what was the fault ,was it that the WEP was actualyl WPA, or what?
<pecisk> baktaah: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/78037
<ubotu> Malone bug 78037 in network-manager "rt2500 in feisty: problem & solution" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<pecisk> baktaah: that wasn't a fault, i just made a guess. I guess solution will be much different
<baktaah> pecisk roger that
<peter77> how do I find out if I have any graphics drivers installed?
<pecisk> baktaah: it is better to search for such problems first in launchpad.net, and if there is no bug reported, then do it yourself, that is why actually Feisty is released so frequently in herds and betas :)
<baktaah> pecisk I can't report bugs without a connection
<pecisk> baktaah: no wired network?
<pecisk> I know it is kinda self-defeating ;)
<baktaah> pecisk hehe yeah, no not 15 meters that I need
<baktaah> but pecisk you just linked me the solution
<pecisk> baktaah: that bug? :)
<baktaah> sudo ifconfig ra0 down
<baktaah> sudo iwconfig ra0 essid xyz key 12345
<baktaah> sudo ifconfig ra0 up
<baktaah> would fix it
<pecisk> baktaah: I hope it will help
<pecisk> try
<baktaah> pecisk me too ;) will do
<pecisk> let's hope it will
<ace> Hi again
<baktaah> cya =) and thanks man
<baktaah> thanks pecisk, cya
<ace> can someone help me with my mouse
<pecisk> np
<pecisk> see ya too
<ace> buttons and the scroll wheel don't work
<pecisk> ou
<pecisk> that's nasty
<pecisk> ace: cursor moves?
<ace> buttons 8 and 9 which worked perfectly in dapper and edgy (this morning)
<pecisk> huh
<ace> button 9 does the same thing as middle click, button 8 does the same as right click
<ace> its totally messed up
<pecisk> ace: upgraded to Feisty today?
<ace> pecisk: yup
<Ashbringer> It worked, thanks everyone
<ace> A fresh install using the alternative installer disk for 7.04 beta, then i dist-upgraded it
<ZeroZiat> This be ze channel for Feisty newbies?
<PriceChild> ZeroZiat, feisty isn't for newbies. It is not finished.
<ace> xev says that button 8 is button 2 and that button 9 is button 3!?!?!?!!!
<ZeroZiat> Well, yesterday I downloaded Edgy, ran it on the Live CD. Turns out they told me to download Feisty!
<ZeroZiat> When I requested support.
<ace> ZeroZiat: well what is the problem you have with feisty?
<pecisk> ZeroZiat: Feisty is still in beta stage and isn't recommended to be used on production/real life systems
<ZeroZiat> Wireless. The new thing they introduced on this version.
<ZeroZiat> I am just testing it out.
<pecisk> ZeroZiat: NetworkManager I guess
<ZeroZiat> It's not even installed yet.
<pecisk> ok :)
<pecisk> so what kind of problem do you have?
<ZeroZiat> Well, I cannot connect to my wireless network.
<pecisk> ace: seems like new Xorg doesn't know how to configure your mouse
<pecisk> ace: should investigate and report bug
<ace> i'm investigating now
<ZeroZiat> Well, anyways, turns out I try to do most I can, go to networking, enter the network name, doesn't connect.
<pecisk> ZeroZiat: do it lists WiFi networks?
<ZeroZiat> No.
<ace> whats ZAxisMapping?
<ace> google found lots of places where its mentioned but nothing about what it does or stands for
<ZeroZiat> In iwconfig, eth0 just works.
<VirhYl3> The latest updates broke feisty.
<VirhYl3> luckily the previous grub still runs perfect.
<VirhYl3> I got spit into the console with an error saying the nvidia wasn't working.
<ZeroZiat> 'Ello, WiFi, suggestions?
<VirhYl3> anybody else reported this problem?
<pecisk> ZeroZiat: what chip do you have?
<pecisk> Intel, Broadcom?
<ZeroZiat> Uhh, hold on.
<ZeroZiat> Wait, do you mean chipset of something?
<ZeroZiat> 'Cause this comp is a bit old.
<VirhYl3> Anybody else reporting an X crash with the latest updates?
<ZeroZiat> I can give you specs, though. =)
<pecisk> ZeroZiat: I meant wifi chipset
<ace> Hi all
<ace> i fixed it
<ace> i was the protocol
<Arko> 7.04 updates are so buggy to me and it is working so fine now (after several problems) that I definitively won't update anymore
<ZeroZiat> Oh.
<ZeroZiat> Network Card :	Belkin Wireless 54Mbps Desktop Adapter
<ace> i commented out  device in the hope it would autodetect, and i set the protocol to ExplorerPS/2, the others sucked        -----#Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"  ---------  Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2" ---------
<ace> now i have all my buttons back :)
<ZeroZiat> So, uh, there lo', it's a belkin.
<ZeroZiat> In linux, with iwconfig it tells me something about Broadcom, though.
<lastent> is there any channel for the 64bit support?
<Stormx2> I love bum
<Stormx2> You guys should check bum out
<Stormx2> Its really nice.
<ace> are you saying your gay?
<ace> does it really matter?
<VirhYl3> anyone else getting a broken X in the new updates?
<ace> how new are the updates? i updated today and X is ok
<phaidros> ace: aptitude search bum :i   bum             - graphical runlevel editor
<ace> oh, now i feel kinda bad
<phaidros> ace pretty offending you are, while not knowing what ppl talk about ;)
<VirhYl3> I love ace's bum.
<phaidros> maybe good bum .. (ace's one ..)
<ace> see now that, what are you supposed to make of that?
<VirhYl3> lol
<VirhYl3> I'm going to start crying now, somebody tell me why X is dead in the latest updates.
<phaidros> ace .. yaah, you need to live with that now ;)
<phaidros> VirhYl3: nothing wroing with X here
<phaidros> looked into your Xlog?
<VirhYl3> man, there is something severely wrong.
<VirhYl3> You using nvidia blob drivers?
<phaidros> nope.
<phaidros> xorg's ati ..
<ace> VirhYl3: does xorg's log show anything?
<greig_> how do i dload the beta?
<Hidan> hey btw, where does one go to post requests and suggestions for Ubuntu?
<VirhYl3> Dunno....  I'm a recent windows convert, I just no it died after necessary reboot, said something about nvidia, spit out garbage in a console, and I had to reboot to previous grub.
<phaidros> Hidan: launchpad.net
<phaidros> but search properly before posting ;)
<|NewUser|> damn.. my Server Admin.. Restrict download Speed.. anyhow can i get more download speed. .. damn @ just 6kbs @.. there is 2 mb link there@
<phaidros> |NewUser|: proxy / torrent ..
<phaidros> (works only if the admin is not to clever ..)
<|NewUser|> phaidros: he is clever.. torrent blocked..And Proxies also. sometime some socks ports works.
<phaidros> greig_: go and download the iso file
<ace> VirhYl3: when you get dropped into konsole do "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" then change the driver to from nvidia to nv, then you at least have X again
<darx> how can I open ports for bittorrent?
<Hidan> phaidros: uhhhh okay I know there's bugs section so the possible sections are the uhm "Answers" or "Questions" sections?
<phaidros> |NewUser|: tell him, you need the bandwidth for a linux iso yo want to get
<|NewUser|> phaidros: going to download Some fiesty update.. something 130+mb. damn Showing me 14h something minutes..
<darx> iptables is driving me nuts
<|NewUser|> phaidros: i requested to him .. that i need some linux source n upgrades.. but what i say.. He is big s*i*.
<phaidros> Hidan: theres is Q and A and feature request can also be done as bugs .. imho, maybe read the doc before
<|NewUser|> phaidros: he is big Clever.. and Challenge me too u cant do any thing.. from ur side..
<|NewUser|> ;<
<Hidan> phaidros: doc? uh oh lol... launchpad.net is massive and i'm lost  already.
<phaidros> Hidan: the forums are also quite helpful, depends on what you want to do
<phaidros> Hidan: yeah, I didn't get it completely yet :/
<VirhYl3> Yeah, for as accessible as the Ubuntu community supposedly is, It's nearly impossible to get actual requests or suggestions in.
<VirhYl3> I've been suggesting they drop the sh*t brown for about 4 years.
<phaidros> VirhYl3: depends on what you mean, the motu team is very helpful
<phaidros> bug are hunted quick trough launchpad.
* VirhYl3 is not alone on hating the brown, either.
<phaidros> forums are good in Q/A
<phaidros> whats mitssing?
<ace> blue is nice
<Hidan> the Ubuntu team really needs to work on it... hmmm, i think I'll go send a comment at Mark Shuttleworth's blog. :p
<VirhYl3> yeah, or green, or any damn color besides brown.
<VirhYl3> seriously, wtf is up with the brown?
<phaidros> hm, lets get pink then
<phaidros> VirhYl3: file a bug
<VirhYl3> Hey, my gf would go for that.
<ace> VirhYl3: what about pink? are you sure you wouldn't mind ANY colour?
<ace> orange would be ok i guess
<VirhYl3> I did that.  In the forums, and on launchpad.
<VirhYl3> Still brown.
<ace> well instead of saying we hate brown maybe we should ask why its brown
<ace> ?
<ace> then they might reconsider if they can't come up with a really good reason for it being brown
<aaroncampbell> I switched back to my bluetooth kb/mouse (couldn't use it during install).  As soon as I plugged in the USB key, it worked great.  Now, every time I reboot, I have to unplug the usb key, and plug it back in before the KB or mouse work
<aaroncampbell> Any idea why?
<Stormx2> What is this about brown?
<Stormx2> Hmm
<AngryElf> if I install the beta today what steps would need to be taken after the official release?
<Stormx2> AngryElf: none. Just keep up to date.
<AngryElf> apt-get update will handle it?
<Stormx2> aaroncampbell: You need to find out what is called when you plug that device in, to make it work, and call that command at boot time
<darx> is there a bittorrent client for linux that really works?
<Stormx2> AngryElf: yep. update-manager does a good job
<darx> this is pissing me off
<AngryElf> sweet, thanx
<Stormx2> darx: Azureus is fantastic.
<misfit_toy> darx deluge-torrent
<darx> Stormx2: its a hog as well
<Stormx2> Its not that bad, how much RAM have you got?
<gils> no updates todayt?
<Stormx2> gils: none so far
<darx> misfit_toy: i have it and it doesn't work well
* misfit_toy has 62 updates going now
<misfit_toy> darx, define "well"
<chuck_tx> ? How beta is this beta right now?
<gils> ok
<gils> thanks
<darx> misfit_toy: buggy, relatively high upload and bad download rate
<misfit_toy> darx, maybe it's your router?
<gils> i must say, i have done linux distro-upgrades for years on suse, fedora, etc,,,,
<Stormx2> darx: 90mb for me. Thats a price worth paying imho
<darx> i tried a referance torrent on utorrent and deluge simultaneously
<Stormx2> darx: Thats with ~50 torrents in it.
<gils> i have never had one work as flawlessly as 6.10 to 7.04did
<Stormx2> gils: Same as.
<Stormx2> gils: I had maybe 3 problems.
<darx> and utorrents kicks deluges rotten ass
<Stormx2> gils: And they were all very minor.
<Stormx2> darx: how much RAM have you got?
<darx> Stormx2: 512mb
<darx> i'm going for azeureus
<gils> Stormx2: I had some issue with beryl but a reinstall from repos did the trick
<Hidan> woohoo more updates!!!!!
<aaroncampbell> Stormx2: How can I tell what is called?
<darx> Stormx2: i cant bear this.. i messed around with iptables so much that my head hurt.. only to learn that it was open all along
<Stormx2> aaroncampbell: I don't really know. Maybe you could run a search on ubuntuforums.org for the particular mouse?
<Stormx2> aaroncampbell: The people in ##linux might be able to help too
<Stormx2> darx: iptables opens ports by default on the desktop.
<Stormx2> darx: Take a break for 5, 10 minutes, yeah? Don't get wound up. You'll just make more mistakes and it will take longer
* Stormx2 nods
<gils> oh how exciting....python upgrades. wooohooo
<darx> Stormx2: you are doing a great job.. i'll advice azuereus to anyone .. your right 90mb is well justified
<Hidan> python yeah pfft
<Stormx2> darx: I agree with you whole-heartedly that we need an alternative though.
<|NewUser|> well i Just download Some pAckages.. through update-manager but suddenly my pc goes reboot.. so that download packages still in memory?
<Hidan> pythos and feather boas xD
<Hidan> newuser: yeah sure they should be.
<gils> anyone here change bootup screen with usplash ?
<gils> what is the procedure
<darx> Stormx2: cheers and thanks..
<Hidan> newuser: happened to me too many times really... X kept freezing, i'd to keep rebooting.
<|NewUser|> Hidan: then how can i install those ? or just start update-manager again?
<Hidan> newuser: just launch update-manager again. Though of course, sometimes, update-manager gets a bit broken. Then, they'll tell you what kinda command to run.
<Stormx2> Why was he K-lined? o.O
<Pricey> Stormx2, who knows. Ask Freenode Staff if you're really interested...
<NewUser`> hmm what did i do wrong?
<Stormx2> He's back anyway
<Stormx2> What is a K-Line?
<Stormx2> I don't know NewUser`
<Pricey> Stormx2, ban from the network
<Stormx2> Maybe there's a policy against having pipes in names?
<Pricey> Stormx2, I don't know.
<Stormx2> Pricey, k, and a G-line?
<billytwowilly> hey, is there a backports for feisty yet? A bunch of programs are a bit outdated in feisty repositories already..
<Pricey> billytwowilly, do you know what backports are? :)
<Stormx2> Ooh what is ubuntu 7.10 gonna be called?
<Hidan> ewuser: just launch update-manager again. Though of course, sometimes, update-manager gets a bit broken. Then, they'll tell you what kinda command to run.
<billytwowilly> ports back from the devel release. You're telling me noone is working on feisty +1 yet?;)
<Pricey> Stormx2, don't know y et
<Stormx2> Perky Penguin... come ooon :)
<Hidan> geh
<Pricey> billytwowilly, feisty+1 starts w hen feisty is finished
<Hidan> _freaky: just launch update-manager again. Though of course, sometimes, update-manager gets a bit broken. Then, they'll tell you what kinda command to run.
<billytwowilly> lamish. Ktorrent has a security hole in its 2.1 release that is fixed in 2.1.3
<billytwowilly> well, two security holes.
<Stormx2> Security holes are fixed in updates
<Stormx2> I'd imagine it'll be fixed within a day or two eh?
<NewUser`> Sorry .. Some Problem with my Electricity..
<NewUser`> well can i Ask what i did wrong ? my Server kill my local ip?
<billytwowilly> ktorrent 2.1.3 was released on april 2
<Hidan> newuser: did you get any of that?  hmmm i dunno, you were k-lined or something.
<Stormx2> What was it, an internet problem?
<NewUser`> Stormx2: well i want to talk with Freenode Oper.. where i can found ? any Services channel ?
<bur[n] er> anyone familiar with a problem where gnome takes ages to start, and when it finally does, it spits an error about gnome settings daemon?  I've tried dumping ~/.* to no avail
<billytwowilly> Oh yah, there's also a bug in kde when I updated. konqueror loses its location bar on the second konqueror windows I open and all subsequent konqueror windows.
<NewUser`> Hidan : ya dont know why i m klined :< i dont do anything wrong :<
<Stormx2> NewUser`: Not sure...
<Stormx2> NewUser`: I did a whois on you. It might be the odd characters in your name? fk
<NewUser`> Stormx2: i dont think so thats illegal
<NewUser`> Stormx2: u Saw my Kline Reason ?
<bur[n] er> NewUser`: no reason given
<NewUser`> Its something.. Problem with Clones.. they Thaught i m loading clones..
<NewUser`> bur[n] er: Please don't run clones or bots on freenode. Mail staff@freenode.net if you think this kline in error. Thanks!
<Stormx2> There wasn't one
<NewUser`> damn.. My Service is going d/c again n again so what should i do.. if my previous nick is here..
<Stormx2> NewUser`, maybe you had some techno on?
<Stormx2> r-r-r-r-ooobot
<NewUser`> Stormx2: nA mAn.. i knOW how to Use Irc.. well i m using Irc since 5 years..
<Stormx2> I love your capitalisation
<Stormx2> It's fantastic.
<NewUser`> :< my local ip is kline :<
<NewUser`> damn..
<Stormx2> NewUser`: Email the staff.
<Stormx2> staff@freenode.net
<NewUser`> yea .. mailing
<NewUser`> Where is PriceChild?
<Pricey> NewUser`, hi?
<Pricey> NewUser`, email freenode staff or use "/stats p" to find an online staffer
<greig_> whos running the beta?
<NewUser`> Pricey: thanks buddy
<NewUser`> greig_: im but dont ask anything coz i m newbie.. sorry
<greig_> me 2 lol, it running ok tho?
<NewUser`> nalioth: can i talk to you?
<bur[n] er> it's running well enough for me greig_
* bur[n] er has a nasty gnome bug that slows boot, but other than that, alls well
<greig_> im updating as we speake from 3.10
<NewUser`> nalioth: what did i do anything wrong? why i get kline my local ip ?
<greig_> 6.10*
<Pricey> NewUser`, best to do that in private pm ;)
<NewUser`> nalioth: U there ?
<NewUser`> Pricey: thats illegal he kill me again :)
<NewUser`> Pricey: without Permission.. i aint mSg him in pvt.
<nalioth> NewUser`: hi
<NewUser`> nalioth: thanks for reply..
<K`zan> USB under Feisty is getting to be a problem :-(.
<beg1689> is it possible to make nm-applet remember WEP keys without prompting for the keyring password every logon?
<RAOF> beg1689: Yes, see:
<kelsa|martalli> I am trying to run mpd on a computer, but it appears port 6600 is blocked.
<RAOF> !info libpam-keyring feisty | beg1689
<kelsa|martalli> How can I open this in ubuntu?
<ubotu> beg1689: libpam-keyring: PAM module that unlock gnome keyring. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.8-5 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 128 kB
<beg1689> ok cool... now what if i want to switch to that network later on
<kelsa|martalli> Under firestarter, I have 'inbound traffic policy" for port 6600 set to "open" for all
<kelsa|martalli> Shouldn't that work?
<NewUser`> can i set mac address permenantly? whenever i restart my pc. set it back again n again ?
<RAOF> beg1689: When you set up pam-keyring, it will unlock the keyring when you login.  That means that anything that uses the keyring can get passwords etc out of it without (necessarily) prompting you again.
<beg1689> for the rest of that login session? i thought it meant just for a moment
<RAOF> No, for the rest of the login session
<mahdi> hi, could anybody plz help me debug a hard lockup? My system hangs and my leds start flashing, but i don't know why. Its kinda random
<RAOF> mahdi: Well, the flashing keyboard lights are what the kernel does just before it crashes.
<RyanRyan52>  what graphics driver should i use? Its onboard Intel GMA x3000, When i try i810 the screen is black and i can only use the tty thing. When I try vesa it works but the graphics are really slow. Which one would be right to use?
<firephoto> RyanRyan52: ... you're on feisty... i'll get you a url or bug #
<RyanRyan52> thanks
<mahdi> RAOF: yep. But i don't know why it crashes! Found nothing on /var/log/*
<firephoto> RyanRyan52: bug 90213
<ubotu> Malone bug 90213 in xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting "xf86-video-intel 1.9.91 (2.0 RC1) is out, and would be nice to have as the source for the xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting package" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90213
<mahdi> RAOF: i suspect it is wpasupplicant's fault, so i'm looking for a way to use NetworkManager WITHOUT it
<firephoto> RyanRyan52: that's not what i'm using though. I have a driver from debian exp from a month or so ago that seems to work better. that new one has some issues still.
<RAOF> mahdi: Well, I'm no kernel hacker.  I'd point you at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash
<cliebow2> or use knetworkmanager
<RAOF> mahdi: There *is* no way to use NetworkManager without wpasupplicant (at least while retaining WPA support)
<RyanRyan52> ok
<mahdi> RAOF: i don't need wpa support. WEP is enough for me
<RAOF> mahdi: Oh, well then you could possibly rebuild the networkmanager package from source without the wpasupplicant dependency.  However, a *much* better idea is to file a bug :)
<mahdi> RAOF: it seems like using configs directly on /etc/network/interfaces works without crashes, but i still cant b sure... and dont have any proof that wpasupplicant is buggy!
<|NewUser|> can i set my mac addr. permenant?
<RAOF> mahdi: Check out the systemcrash link, and *file a bug*.
<|NewUser|> coz whenever i reboot my system mac address going to change
<RAOF> mahdi: Of course, the fact that it doesn't (seem) to crash with network-manager disabled suggests the problem may be related to NM :)
<cliebow2> or use knetworkmanager?
<mahdi> cliebow2: knetworkmanager depends on networkmanager which depends on wpasupplicant (which causes me trouble)
<mahdi> dumb question: what is this SysRq key?
<mahdi> oh
<mahdi> just found it
<mahdi> lol
<Jisao> Is there a way to upgrade to feisty other than with these instructions?  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<cliebow2> wifi-radar?
<mahdi> cliebow2: hmmm
<mahdi> ill look into it
<cliebow2> works in ppc..
<mahdi> tkz
<cliebow2> 8~)
<Toma-> how can i get the ubuntu-studio themes? i cant see it in the metapackages...
<Toma-> err woops
<mahdi> stilll i'd have to uninstall networkmanager
<mahdi> and then lose ubuntu-desktop... and lots of upgrades
<mahdi> =/
<RAOF> mahdi: A better solution would be to help the devs stop your kernel crashing!
<mahdi> RAOF: of course...
<mahdi> RAOF: but i need some hints to find out what is causing it, i suppose
<RAOF> mahdi: Good.  It's just there are a lot of people who complain but don't file bugs :(
<Jisao> I am curious, RAOF.  How do you know that your kernel is crashed^
<Jisao> ?
<RAOF> mahdi: Have you checked out the "wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSystemCrash" thingy?
<mahdi> at least some file dumps
<mahdi> RAOF: just read it
<RAOF> Cool.
<RAOF> No help?
<mahdi> i'm waiting for my system to crash, so i do it
<mahdi> lol
<beg1689> i set up pam-keyring but now it asks for my password twice at logon
<RAOF> Jisao: Well, one of the ways to know is that the keyboard LED's are flashing.  The kernel does that just before it dies.
<Jisao> I see.
<mahdi> didn't know about that alt+SysRq+1 and then alt+SysRq+t thing
<RAOF> beg1689: I seem to remember hearing that problem on the forums.  Did you set it up as in /usr/share/libpam-keyring/README.debian ?
<mahdi> but if it gives me usefull info, then that will make my day =D
<beg1689> file doesnt exist
<mahdi> RAOF: where exactly i file such kind of bug?
<RAOF> beg1689: Sorry, there should have been a "doc" in there "/usr/share/doc/libpam-keyring/README.Debian"
<RAOF> mahdi: Well, there's certainly a kernel panic involved, so probably file it against the linux-image.
<Jisao> Interesting, RAOF.
<RAOF> mahdi: On launchpad.net
<mahdi> RAOF: ah, ok
<ToHellWithGA> do yall get libxalan issues at gnome install time?
<mahdi> RAOF: when leds flash it is necessarily a kernekl panic?
<mahdi> isnt there other kinds of hard lockups?
<RAOF> mahdi: Yeah, there are.  But I'm gonna call them all kernel panics.
<mahdi> hmmm
<RAOF> There's no form of hard-lockup that *isn't* the responsibity of the kernel :)
<mahdi> true
<beg1689> that fixed it, thank you, i was using the instructions from the developer's site
<RAOF> :)
<beg1689> there should be some type of option for that
<Jisao> Well, lets see if I can crash this box deliberately this time...
<beg1689> crash? i dont think i could make this box crash
<beg1689> well maybe if i ran compiz and a bunch of 3d stuff
<mahdi> compiz isnt such a monster
<beg1689> compiz is an evil monster
<beg1689> the kind that eats little children
<mahdi> doesnt use that much resources
<mahdi> not even beryl
<beg1689> but they slow donw 3d apps quite a bit
<beg1689> and dont like virtual consoles
<mahdi> i use it on my laptop myself
<RAOF> beg1689: No, that's the nvidia driver that doesn't like virtual consoles :(
<Jisao> I regularly crash this system.
<mahdi> just for the nice effects and true transparency
<beg1689> i use it when im not doing anything important, and not playing a 3d game
<beg1689> my favorite think is the scale windows thing
<mahdi> yep =D
<mahdi> but i still like true transparencies better
<beg1689> actually the zooming comes in handy too
<mahdi> yep
<beg1689> like when someone wants to see a picture or something and its real tiny
<beg1689> or watching flash videos that dont go fullscreen
<beg1689> like abc.com
<mahdi> see? beryl and compiz are nice
<beg1689> dam abc... i bet their fullscreen app works on linux they just refuse to use it
<mahdi> too bad beryl is broken on official for xgl :(
<beg1689> they dont even let you try unless they detect windows or mac
<RAOF> mahdi: You should try compiz-git.  Transparent gnome-terminals with blur are surprisingly cool :)
<mahdi> =P
<beg1689> dam it
<beg1689> wont even let me try in ie6 under wine
<beg1689> they must think all the "uber hackers" will steal their precious crappy shoiws
<beg1689> compiz is buggy for me btw
<mahdi> cant wait to get beryl working again
<beg1689> wierd glitches when zooming or alt+tabbing
<beg1689> but only when the cube is off
<mahdi> it is much better than compiz
<beg1689> last time i tried beryl it was too unstable
<mahdi> worked fine for me
<beg1689> how could it be better? compiz already has all the features i want
<beg1689> only thing better is a decent confi
<beg1689> config
<mahdi> exactly
<mahdi> and some nice extra effects
<beg1689> i should have been more specific, compiz gives me those glitches when cube is "Enabled" but not actually functioniong (hsize is wrong)
<mahdi> and some other features
<beg1689> also... my hsize keeps getting reset
<mahdi> wierd
<mahdi> it works very smoothly here
<beg1689> it works great
<Jisao> So, what can you do when nothing obvious shows up in the log files after a crash?
<beg1689> if the cube is off, or cube is on and hsize is 4
<beg1689> but when its toggled on and set to 1, causes glitches
<beg1689> but every time cube is toggled on/off, it resets my hsize
<beg1689> so i cant enable/disable when i do certain things (like wine games)
<beg1689> or it causes the glitch again
<aaroncampbell> I'm trying to build a package for my printer (konica Minolta Magicolor 2430DL), and this is the output: http://paste-bin.com/11365 which is riddled with errors...can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<Bicchi> After upgrading to Feisty from edgy my HD takes over 300MB more of drive space. Is this normal for an upgrade? I already ran: sudo apt-get clean
<mahdi> Bicchi: yep. Same here
<Bicchi> i am just curious to know why the big increase. I really doubt that much space was used in upgrades.
<mahdi> newer apps
<Bicchi> yeah still 300mb
<mahdi> only OO.org 2.2 eats up loke 50 or 70mb more
<Bicchi> oh well. i just wanted to do some cleanups
<Bicchi> oh ok. thanks for that info.
<Noah0504> Has anyone else had problems with SoundConverter under Feisty?
<mahdi> gotta go
<mahdi> cya
<mahdi> and tkz!
<CarlFK> runnig various installer kernels in qemu - edgy's works as expected, feisty throws "Floating point exception"  and loops
<CarlFK> I think I have a script that demos this
<CarlFK> anyone want to try it ?
* DanaG doesn't have enough hard drive space to try qemu or kvm.
<CarlFK> how much you think you ned?
<CarlFK> need
<DanaG> /dev/sda6              9804852   7830504   1575940  84% /
<CarlFK> plenty
<DanaG> I guess I did free up some space.
<DanaG> Though sometimes I still run low.
<DanaG> What would I install in a VM?  Windows 3.11?
<CarlFK> I am not actualy doing an install, so it doesn't really need a hd
<Noah0504> Has anyone else had problems with SoundConverter under Feisty?
<CarlFK> run the feisty installer in the VM
<DanaG> Filesystem             Size   Used  Avail Use% Mounted on
<DanaG> /dev/sda6               11G   8.1G   1.7G  84% /
<DanaG> I'm already in Feisty in my real OS.
<CarlFK> DanaG: doesn't matter. you can run whatever you want in the VM
<wsjunior> what do i need to make audio preview to work inside konqueror? i enabled the option in view but i cant hear anything...
<DanaG> Same for Nautilus.... there's the eighth-note icon, but it does nothing.
<manchicken> Anybody know how to get a treo 700 smart phone to sync?
<manchicken> I can't even get a device for it.
<CarlFK> usb or bt?
<CarlFK> not that I have one,but I have played around with my phone a little
<CarlFK> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14328
<MrFeetio> ok, i just install 7.04 on my laptop, and the restricted drivers manager doesnt "see" my nvidia geforce go 7400, it does hower see me intell wirless and my touchpad works great
<CarlFK> can someone run that, then flip the DIST from edgy to feisty and run it again
<CarlFK> first should error witih "can't find install image"
<CarlFK> 2nd should loop
<MrFeetio> does any one why it wouldnt see my nvidia card?
<CarlFK> (i should put those comments in the comments)
<MrFeetio> the restriced drivers manager doesnt see my nvidia geforce go 7400,
<RAOF> MrFeetio: That's odd, they see my Geforce 7600 go
<MrFeetio> im gonna reboot, see if that fixes it
<DanaG> Restricted-manager doesn't work if xorg.conf has been customized.
<DanaG> Oh, and debconf for xorg doesn't offer evdev.
<DanaG> Or nvidia.
<shiris1> anybody home?
<MrFeetio> ok, 7.04 didn't auto-detached my geforce go 7400
<MrFeetio> how do i make i see my geforce go?
<DanaG> FOr a moment I thought you asked, "how do I make my GeForce Go?"
<DanaG> hah.
<DanaG> s/a/e/
<MrFeetio> if its at all related, 7.04 takes a good bit longer to boot up then 6.10
<MrFeetio> "no resum image, doing normal boot"
<spasticteapot> While updating, Synaptic crashed, and sudo apt-get upgrade causes a segmentation fault.
<spasticteapot> WTF do I do?
<spasticteapot> Reboot & Retry?
<spasticteapot> Hello?
<exor|grey> I'm attempting to use ubuntu-xen-desktop on my new feisty install, which seems to only use the 2.19.4 kernel. Unfortunately, the supplied image package does not contain the ipw3945 wireless adapter. There does not appear to be a source package for this kernel with the xen patches in the repositories either, though headers are available. Any suggestions on how to proceed to get my wifi working under the xen-desktop?
<spasticteapot> No idea.
<exor|grey> spasticteapot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/70005
<ubotu> Malone bug 70005 in apt "segfault on apt-get upgrade (dup-of: 75273)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> Malone bug 75273 in apt "Apt constantly sigsevs on edgy" [High,Fix committed] 
<exor|grey> quoting "the issue can be worked around by removing/renaming the srcpkgcache.bin and pkgcache.bin files, located in /var/cache/apt."
<spasticteapot> Huh.
<payan> my interface eth0 (internal and static) is always down at startup
<spasticteapot> I'm still a little fuzzy on the Unix commands - what's the command for deleting a file?
<exor|grey> rm
<payan> what can i do?
<exor|grey> though you might want mv
<spasticteapot> sudo rm (file)?
<spasticteapot> Just want to make sure I don't accidentally delete half my system configuration files....
<spasticteapot> ....again.
<exor|grey> i'd move it to /tmp until your sure it doesnt make anything worse
<exor|grey> sudo mv /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin /tmp/
<exor|grey> sudo mv /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin /tmp/
<spasticteapot> Ah.
<spasticteapot> mv moves a file without copying it?
<spasticteapot> What's the comand to copy a file to another folder without removing it from its current folder?
<exor|grey> cp
<spasticteapot> ..duh.
<spasticteapot> Thanks!
<exor|grey> mv is also used for renaming
<manchicken> CarlFK: USB
<spasticteapot> I should remember these.
<CarlFK> usb?
<manchicken> CarlFK: The Treo is USB.
<spasticteapot> Hey, it works!
<spasticteapot> Whee!
<manchicken> And I can't get it to work for the life of me.
<spasticteapot> Thanks exor|grey!
<CarlFK> oh yeah, that
<manchicken> It's not getting assigned a device.
<CarlFK> lsusb show anything?
<exor|grey> spasticteapot: np, http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<manchicken> Yup.
<manchicken> But no /dev/ttyUSB*
<manchicken> no /dev/pilot
<manchicken> Nothing.
<manchicken> lsusb -> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0830:0061 Palm, Inc.
<CarlFK> wild
<spasticteapot> Is there a guide out there for learning networking with Linux?
<manchicken> [21486.477326]  usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 6
<manchicken> [21490.369827]  usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 7
<manchicken> [21490.578833]  usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<spasticteapot> Due to mass incompetence and laziness, I'm the sysadmin for a student robotics group.
<manchicken> That's what I get in dmesg
<manchicken> That's it.
<spasticteapot> (I was'nt the lazy and stupid one.)
<DanaG> manchicken: can you try modprobing usbserial?
<manchicken> err, not the disconnect.  I only got that because I disconnected first :)
<spasticteapot> Since I put the whole network together out of stuff I found on the curb, nobody else knows how to do a dang thing with it.
<spasticteapot> In other words....."Job Security".
<manchicken> Just did, nothing new showing up in dmesg
<CarlFK> spasticteapot: network admin gude
<spasticteapot> I can tell Rob the Buisness Team Guy what a schmuck he is, and he can't do a dang thing about it.
<spasticteapot> CarlFK: Link please?
<manchicken> This is irritating.
<spasticteapot> I know basic IP stuff (how to set up static IPs, what a Workgroup is, etc.)
<manchicken> nixternal says that his Sony Clie is having the same trouble, and it wasn't not long ago.
<CarlFK> spasticteapot: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/nag/nag.html
<spasticteapot> The "NAG". I like it.
<CarlFK> im off - good luck all
<manchicken> I'll be needing it.
<spasticteapot> Any suggestions for some 3d animation or CAD software for Linux?
<spasticteapot> We have a budget of "what I can get from Freecycle", which is to say, a bunch of PIII boxes.
<spasticteapot> All of which I ressurected.
<spasticteapot> ...more or less.
<CarlFK> spasticteapot: qcad
<spasticteapot> The reason I'm asking in Ubuntu+1 is that Feisty has a lot more of the modern packages; hence, a lot of software that would'nt run under Edgy should work.
<spasticteapot> QCAD?
<spasticteapot> I neeed 3D cad.
<spasticteapot> Autodesk Inventor is preferred, but a single liscense is roughly ten times my annual budget of about $80.
<MrFeetio> since the restriced drivers manager didnt auto-detached my nvidia gefource go 7400, i just set up the nvidia-glx on my own, but when i run desktop effects the windows wobbly but dont have titlw bars
<payan> problem update-rc unexistent file!
<shirish> anybody knows which log has all the updates stuff in it?
<exor|grey> can anyone suggest a place to get support with xen on feisty?
<DanaG> MrFeetio: you have to sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<MrFeetio> danaG: thanks
<DanaG> hmm, for that usbserial, see what depends on it, and try modprobe-ing those things:
<DanaG> depmod -an | grep usbser
<DanaG> (-a is to list only, not change anything)
<poningru> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<wizard> crimsun: hey man?
<crimsun> wizard: hi, busy atm.
<wizard> crimsun: oh okay. Will i have any time to borrow you tonight?
<crimsun> sure, let's say 30 minutes.
<wizard> okay
<wizard> i'll go play some counter-strike source in the meantime
<wizard> crimsun: thanks again :-)
<shirish>  crimsun: you there?
<shirish> oops sorry did not see you are busy atm thing
<shirish> DanaG: are u there?
<|NewUser|> shirish: mOrning :)
<shirish> |NewUser|: hey there, how are the updates happening?
<|NewUser|> shirish: still upgrading :) but... one thing :/ my X working fine Automatic :S
<|NewUser|> shirish: i aint do anything :S now Xserver starts auto :)
<shirish> that is nice to hear
<|NewUser|> shirish: ty goings to you.. as u said try to update. then maybe it will be fine.. i just update 10 packages.. after then due to electricity problem pc goes reboot auto.. when it up back Xserver fine auto :S
<shirish> |NewUser|: it just needed the updates & fixed itself, there is some beauty now in how xserver-xorg-core and especially xorg.conf is written makes it more easy for people to troubleshoot unlike before
<|NewUser|> shirish: yes maybe.. well but i have beta so it needs update maybe.
<shirish> |NewUser|: yup, also if u can it would be cool if you downloaded the RC update when it happens & try that. see if anything goes wrong with that, any potential blocker
<|NewUser|> shirish: well if any update happen then i keep my pc uptodate with that :)
<shirish> hey Tomcat_ :
<|NewUser|> *will
<|NewUser|> shirish : want to ask something about beryl..
<shirish> there are going to be quite a few updates in the next few days I think
<MrFeetio> what should my color depth be set to for 3d effects?
<shirish> not played much with it frankly as got integrated graphics
<|NewUser|> shirish: i have " VGA compitable Controller: S3 Inc. Trio 64 3d (rev 01)" this video card.
<|NewUser|> in Another Machine.. whichone fiesty installed.
<shirish> ok go right ahead but do not know if I can help u with anything
<|NewUser|> shirish: i dont know how to help myself.. i aint used beryl before:<
<shirish> |NewUser|: same here have not had much luck with it, although then the hardware I run is almost 4 yrs. old
<|NewUser|> shirish: so u want to say beryl supported new cards?
<shirish> |NewUser|: supposedly yes, they are known to work wonders with new cards as well as quite a few old cards as well
<shirish> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<shirish> you should check that forum as well as that chat-room they have more info. about it
<|NewUser|> shirish: okie thanks.
<|NewUser|> shirish: one more thing. how can i mount my drives permenantly?
<shirish> |NewUser|: what do u mean mount your drives permanently? You mean your ntfs partitions or what?
<shirish> !apport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shirish> !info apport
<ubotu> apport: automatically generate crash reports for debugging. In component main, is optional. Version 0.73 (feisty), package size 52 kB, installed size 292 kB
<shirish> guys going out for some-time
<|NewUser|> shirish: Cya.. dude. tc
<dstanek> is there a good official set of instructions for upgrading to feisty? all i can find is forum posts with bits and pieces of information
<tonyyarusso> "Change sources.  Pray.  Hit enter."
<dstanek> tonyyarusso: i read somewhere that i could change drapper to feisty and it would work
<dstanek> but i also read about something called the upgrade-manager
<RushFreak> You mean the in-place upgrade, I suppose?
<tonyyarusso> dstanek: I'm not sure what the upgrade-manager status is right now.  That will be the way to do it after release, but I'm not sure whether it is in place yet (I upgraded in November).  Regardless, you should upgrade Dapper to Edgy and then Edgy to Feisty, not skipping the step.
<dstanek> RushFreak: hopefully :-)
<dstanek> tonyyarusso: how can i upgrade to edgy then?
<tonyyarusso> dstanek: Same thing, just replacing dapper with edgy first
<tonyyarusso> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<RushFreak> I don't know what happens if you're running dapper and you run the upgrade.  It might be smart enough to go to Edgy first, then feisty.  I always keep up on the upgrades so I never tried skipping.
<dstanek> i am from the Gentoo world where they upgrade you in places via packages
<dstanek> ubotu: thx for the link
<dstanek> oooh a bot :-)
<valehru> Does anyone know how I could control totem via ssh on a different computer?  i.e., use my laptop to control the movie which is playing on a different computer?
<Shelagh> Is there an issue with the nvidia driver? (apart from its closed nature)
<Shelagh> I can't get it to work.
<Shelagh> I have the restricted modules installed but xorg doesn't recognise that there is an nvidia module.
<SuperTeece> Shelagh, there is a an ongoing (about a week or so now) nvidia issue
<SuperTeece> I saw a fix one day but because I don't use nvidia I didn't pay much attention
<wizard> crimsun: hey just following up with ya?
<crimsun> wizard: hi, where were we?
<wizard> alright cool
<wizard> we were working on getting sound
<wizard> crimsun: i'll need to reboot to linux if you can give me a moment, was playing some video games heh
<Shelagh> SuperTeece: Ah thanks. Beginning to think I was going mad.
<SuperTeece> No prob
<junmin> hi gusy, your xmms keeps a infinit pre-buffering loop when you want to listen to some radio station??!
<junmin> guys*
<wizard_> crimsun: alright, I am here
<Shelagh> SuperTeece: Do you know where the "fix" was likely to be?
<SuperTeece> launchpad or ubuntuforums.org
<crimsun> wizard_: right, where were we?
<SuperTeece> and I don't think there us a "fix" just a workaround
<wizard> crimsun: we were at the part where we loaded a bunch of models
<wizard> but still no sound
<Shelagh> SuperTeece: found the reference. Thanks
<crimsun> wizard: right, which models did you try?
<wizard> crimsun: laptop, auto, 3stack, laptop-esp(or something), uhmmm
<wizard> i think thats it?
<wizard> crimsun: iunno what to do :-(
<aaroncampbell> what package gives me mod_rewrite for apache?
<wizard> crimsun: you there?
<crimsun> wizard: I'm on the phone atm
<Draconicus> My spca5xx driver disappeared after an update. Anyone know how I can get it back?
<wizard> crimsun: oh okay
<crimsun> wizard: please pastebin http://bulletproof.servebeer.com/alsa/scripts/alsa-info.sh output somewhere
<flowbot> i'm doing a net install, and am currently at "Select and install software" ... i chose xubuntu-desktop, but the progress bar has been at 6% for over an hour now - hundreds of megabytes have been downloaded in the meantime ... will it not go past 6% until it's finished downloading all the packages, or is there a chance that it is not working properly?
<wizard> crimsun: okay
<wizard> crimsun: wait should i download that sh file and run it?
<wizard> crimsun: it reports an error before running.
<Gabz> If i give 7.04 to a person who isn't at all tech minded.... is this a bad idea should a wait for the full release ?
<wizard> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14341/
<Gabz> and will the beta auto machiically update to the full release with me changing anything
<wizard> crimsun: woops my bad man
<wizard> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/428006 thats what u wanted
<wizard> crimsun: hope that was resourceful some
<DanaG> Oh, hey, I've been AFK for ages,
<DanaG> or, more like, AF-IRC; working on an assignment.
<DanaG> Kinda' late now.
<DanaG> har har har: http://www11.charter.net/not_found
<crimsun> wizard: looking when I finish the call
<wizard> crimsun: kk boss :-)
<hooray> lol /join #buttsex
<RAOF> !ohmy | hoora
<ubotu> hoora: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<RAOF> !ohmy | hooray
<ubotu> hooray: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hooray> i was trying to join channel /philosophy and it doesnt work
<hooray> but that one does
<wizard> exit
<wizard> crimsun: alright im done tinkering lol so whenever you're ready
<Lynoure> For some time now on Feisty I have gotten "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." when I try to unmount ("safely remove") my mp3 player (usb memory stick). It worked fine at a somewhat earlier Feisty. Am I alone with this?
<Lynoure> I vaguely suspect it was caused by the udev change, but that's pretty much just a guess
<icecruncher> Lynoure: No, there are apperently quite a few usb errors in the kernel
<icecruncher> Lynoure: for some people it wont recognize the usb at all or it wont mount
<Lynoure> icecruncher: I think at least with -11 this still worked smoothly for me.
<icecruncher> dunno
<Lynoure> icecruncher: thanks, still :)
<icecruncher> mp
<icecruncher> *np
<Mena> IS there a new realese of fiesty
<Mena> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<flowbot> is there any reason the current daily won't fit on a CD?
<Hobbsee> yes.  it's likely oversized again
<wizard> crimsun: if you can just send me a /msg when you get back cos my eyes are off to the side
<crimsun> wizard: I cannot send queries, because I'm not identified.
<crimsun> and I'm still on the phone.
* Hobbsee wonders why crimsun doesnt identify
<crimsun> Hobbsee: it requires recovering a password, and I don't have access to that email account presently
<flowbot> Hobbsee, tomorrow may be different?
<wizard> crimsun: ohh okay
<mycroftiv> is 2.6.20-14 the final kernel for Feisty?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ahhh
<crimsun> mycroftiv: no.
<wizard> crimsun: well whenever you have time then
<Hobbsee> flowbot: probably not tomorrow.  when they do the rc, though...
<wizard> i'll try to keep a closer eye out
<jussi01> morning all
<jussi01> is there a way to get my machine to boot verbosely.... it pauses for about 30-40 sec aboout halfway to booting up...
<jussi01> hello Hobbsee...
<mycroftiv> jussi01: yeah theres a way to do it, i think you can just tweak something in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<crimsun> just edit the kernel command line and remove `splash' and `quiet'
<RAOF> jussi01: Yes.  When it's booting up, it'll say "press ESC to enter grub", or something similar.
<RAOF> Then you do what crimsun said :)
<Hobbsee> hi jussi01
<jussi01> ahhh... thanks.... Ill be back in a few with a problem....
* jussi01 waves to Hobbsee 
<Toma-> hmm. whats the joystick testing app?
<shirish> hmm, on the same note, what is the brain testing tool, I forgot its called ubuntu feisty :)
<jussi01> OK, Im back, it hangs for about 30 seconds on configuring network interfaces....
<jussi01> I have a intel 2200bg for wirless
<wizard> i am suffering from depression. no music!
<shirish> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<crimsun> wizard: did you try -13 as we suggested?
<wizard> crimsun: i don't have it installed and i really hate backtracking kernel versions
<shirish> guys is there or is there not a seperate IRC channel for printing?
<wizard> crimsun: i am half-tempted to go back to edgy-eft
<shirish> I meant ubuntu-printing
<shirish> or something like that
<macogw> wizard: how do you not have it installed?
<Toma-> shirish: whats the prob?
<K`zan> I'm having all sorts of USB problems, should I re-install udev?
<wizard> macogw: I went straight from -10 to -14
<macogw> howd you do that?
<macogw> didnt update for 2 months?
<wizard> followed the ubuntu guide lol
<shirish> Toma:- I have a friend who has ubuntu dapper installed & he has an .rpm driver as the printer driver
<DanaG> Why no music?
<jussi01> la de da...
<wizard> DanaG: no sound
<wizard> everything else works 100%, no sound
<crimsun> wizard: did 2.6.20-10 give you audible sound?
<Toma-> shirish: use alien to convert it and cross your fingers it works?
<wizard> crimsun: yup 10 worked great except for networking
<hylje> mm
<hylje> opera stopped working after last update
<jussi01> shirish,  which printer
<wizard> crimsun: but i allowed the install to remove 10 like a fool
<crimsun> wizard: notice that I'm not talking about 2.6.17-10 but 2.6.20-10
<shirish> Toma:- I already did that, the deb is there, what else needs to be done
<Toma-> shirish: better yet, get the sources for the driver (if its possible) and install it that way
<Toma-> shirish: dpkg -i yournew.deb
<wizard> err crimsun whatever ubuntu edgy's kernel is worked just fine
<wizard> crimsun: except for there were lots and lots of errors with network-manager
<crimsun> wizard: that's 2.6.17-10 NOT 2.6.20-10
<shirish> jussio1, Toma Ill get the webpage for the printer then u guys can help me more better
<crimsun> wizard: and that really makes my life a lot more miserable
<crimsun> wizard: there have been a ton of changes between these two kernels
<wizard> crimsun: this was my first feisty install and it was brand new yesterday.
<wizard> i was half-tempted to try a fresh from-cd feisty install
<DanaG> You can dig around on repos for old kernel versions/
<DanaG> .
<crimsun> wizard: can you download the beta cd and try sound there?
<wizard> crimsun: yeah
<wizard> what cd writing software does gnome use by default?
<crimsun> what's built into nautilus
<jussi01> wizard, just right click the iso and burn to disk...
<wizard> jussi01: okay
<shirish> Toma, jussi01: the printer is an Epson Stylus Photo R230
<wizard> well the download is comming half-way around the world
<wizard> but i'll test it
<wizard> crimsun: so you want me to just boot up and then see if i have sound out-of-box on the livecd?
<crimsun> wizard: yes
<wizard> crimsun: okay, i think i can manage that
<shirish> Toma, jussi01 :- http://www.avasys.jp/english/linux_e/dl_ink.html
<wizard> i was already considering a reinstall since i fricked up and started with kubuntu
<Toma-> shirish: im pretty sure that driver is in gutenprint. ive got a epson R550 working without any need for pesky rpms
<crimsun> kubuntu works dandy
<crimsun> well, at least in my VM
<wizard> i don't like kde for laptop use
<wizard> i like simple and basic
<wizard> gnome = simple and basic
<shirish> Toma:- I searched in linuxprinting.org as well as at guten-print they have till epson Stylus photo R220, I did install whatever came with dapper but that is it
<wizard> off topic but.... is there a way to make gnome lock my icons to the right side of the desktop?
<DanaG> This has .20-12:
<DanaG> http://san1.csc.calpoly.edu/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/
<Toma-> shirish: can you not use the 220 driver?
<jussi01> shirish, you can use the 220 driver
<Lynoure> I like configurability, especially on a laptop :) Now if I only could make my menus less high...
<DanaG> and go up to restricted and find restricted-modules.
<shirish> Toma, jussi01:- I have used it but it only spiffs out test prints nothing from any of the apps
<Toma-> shirish: youre apps are probably printing to postscript
<K`zan> Camera (/dev/ttyUSB0) won't register even though usbview sees it, ditto with the Palm Pilot (/dev/ttyUSB1) - any ideas.  /dev entries are what was coming up when the devices were plugged in.  Any thoughts appreciated!
* jussi01 wonders if someone has answer to his question....
<shirish> Toma:- how do I find out if they are printing to postscript
<Toma-> shirish: try printing something from gedit and make sure you select the printer in the print section
<Lynoure> jussi01: mine started to do that at last kernel update too.
<shirish> Toma:- I tried doing it from evince, or document viewer nothing
<jussi01> Lynoure, have you reported a bug?
<Lynoure> jussi01: same wireless by the way, but I assume there can be other reasons
<jussi01> oh
<Lynoure> jussi01: no, not yet. Did not dig for the cause yet.
<Toma-> shirish: ok, ive got no idea :( im busy debugging my SNES controller hack
<shirish> Toma:- when I give lpr filename it prints but only 1/4th of the page not the whole page
<shirish> Toma:- ok cool
<Lynoure> jussi01: if you did, I'll happily confirm it for you.
<Lynoure> jussi01: kubuntu or ubuntu?
<shirish> jussi01: can u help me?
<jussi01> Lynoure, ubuntu
<jussi01> shirish, Im not sure from here on.... for me cups=cant usually print stuff...sorry
<shirish> jussi01: ok cool
<helga> so 2.6.20 wont load for me...it hangs on enterprise volume manager and throws weird errors forever
<helga> older kernels work fine
<helga> this is an upgrade from edgy
<wizard> crimsun: if this doesn't work i may downgrade back to ubuntu 6.10 and wait out till the official 7.04
<hylje> opera segfaults on newer X, BadDevice errors
<crimsun> wizard: that's your choice. I can guarantee it won't be fixed for Feisty, however, if we don't at least attempt to pinpoint the culprit.
<wizard> crimsun: well i've been reading around and it seems a lot of people that use snd_hda_intel are suffering the same flaws.
<crimsun> "the same flaws"?
<wizard> crimsun: no sound, unable to get sound
<crimsun> no, that's a symptom with at least a hundred different causes
<wizard> well im working on it man but like anyone else...
<wizard> im burning out a lil bit.
<wizard> i like ubuntu, its come leaps and bounds and gnome looks hot.
<wizard> but i just want to also be able to watch some net videos with sound and get wifi workin. feisty almost is perfect
<AngryElf_> does fiesty use aiglx or xgl/
<icecruncher> how can you backdowngrade?
<crimsun> wizard: how can you even say that you feel burnt out? I've been doing alsa work for YEARS.
<wizard> crimsun: i've been googling and not sleeping trying to find self-fixes before frustrating anyone else
<crimsun> wizard: then consider the Feisty Beta desktop iso another step in the debugging, because I certainly do, and I GUARANTEE I've spent more time debugging this issue than the vast majority of people.
<icecruncher> can anyone tell me how to backdowngrade??
<crimsun> icecruncher: additional context needed
<wizard> crimsun: ohh don't get me wrong im still trying -- and i do appreciate all you're doing
<jussi01> Lynoure, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbase/+bug/102675
<ubotu> Malone bug 102675 in netbase "Feisty boot hangs on "Configuring network interfaces"" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<wizard> crimsun: in no way was i trying to pun your efforts to help me if it appeared that way my apologies, i am very grateful you're taking your time at this.
<icecruncher> crimsun: as in go back to edgy from feisty
<crimsun> icecruncher: reinstall edgy.
<icecruncher> crimsun: possible as a live network install?
<crimsun> icecruncher: using the same netboot method that has been available since warty, yes.
<icecruncher> crimsun: could you give me link perhaps?
<crimsun> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<wizard>  heh warty... 2004 ubuntu
<crimsun> icecruncher: substitute "i386" with the desired arch
<icecruncher> crimsun: pls a bit more detail, am pretty new at this lol
<crimsun> icecruncher: do a google search for "ubuntu netinstall pxe"
<icecruncher> k
<DanaG> Oh, it IS possible to downgrade distros.
<DanaG> Google for
<DanaG> /etc/apt/preferences
<DanaG> in quotes.
<DanaG> You have to have repos for both enabled.
<crimsun> sure, but it's NASTY.
<DanaG> Also, it doesn't always work correctly.
* DanaG is now working on a C program;
<DanaG> now I have a new apprecation for what Linux developers have to deal with.
<crimsun> and I'm not going to give a solution that doesn't always work correctly and can lead to data loss.
<DanaG> I came from Java, so C is a lot more "nitty-gritty".
<DanaG> Right, the !worksforme thing applies to downgrades
<DanaG> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<DanaG> http://www.csc.calpoly.edu/~gfisher/classes/357/programs/1/writeup-revised.html
<crimsun> nice to see that we're still recommending the broken strcpy(3)
<DanaG> I didn't use that in my implementation.
<crimsun> I think the last professor I had smacked me in the face when he saw that.
<icecruncher> crimsun: how about a internet install?
<crimsun> as a result, I now smack my students when I see that.
<DanaG> Funny things I found with man str<tab>:   strfry and (through "see also") memfrob.
<crimsun> icecruncher: em, the netboot _is_ an Internet install.
* DanaG loves the uber-tab-completion.  Is the /etc/bash_completion data thanks to Ubuntu, or Debian, or the source Bash?
<icecruncher> crimsun: true, but I don't have anny other comps or a cd to write on
<icecruncher> crimsun: lol, sorry, i see it no
<icecruncher> crimsun: but is there also a version for kubuntu
<icecruncher> ?
<crimsun> DanaG: the last, with contributions from the former two.
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> I believe SuSE did have some of it, to a lesser degree.  I was surprised that tab-completion was not by default enabled for sudo (or sudo -i) in Ubuntu/Debian.
<wizard> crimsun: the iso is only about half-way done
<wizard> so its gonna be a lil bit
<crimsun> icecruncher: it's largely irrelevant. Just install kubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu-minimal.
<icecruncher> yeah, true
<crimsun> wizard: that's fine
<DanaG> One thing I've learned, that now seems kinda' obvious:  Just because something isn't what I'm looking for, it doesn't mean it's bad.
<wizard> the dl just got slower and slower lol
<crimsun> I'll be here all night, more than likely
<wizard> went from 750 kbps to 101
<DanaG> I prefer Gnome over KDE, because KDE feels bulky to me; however, that doesn't mean KDE is bad.
<DanaG> The same is true for Apple stuff --
<wizard> DanaG: apple owner for 5 years
<wizard> they are bad now lol
<wizard> not so much for design but so much for the "We charge this much, you get wee bit"
<DanaG> I got something by Cowon, instead of the Apple iPod anything, because iPod didn't do what I want.  That doesn't mean it's bad, though.
<icecruncher> crimsun: ok just to double check, boot from live cd, then choose network install (when) and put in the internet address...
<jussi01> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<jussi01> !java feisty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java feisty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !info java feisty
<ubotu> Package java does not exist in feisty
<DanaG> However, this is the first time I've ever been truly pissed off at Apple:
<DanaG> http://www.ergoblog.com/2005/07/fingerworks_clo.html
<wizard> isn't java default now?
<crimsun> icecruncher: no.
<crimsun> icecruncher: pxe boot.
<wizard> DanaG: you know what pissed me off aobut apple? the way they claimed to be holier-than-thu on hardware
<DanaG> http://www.ergoamerica.com/pad.html
<wizard> and a side by side comparison of the most expensive macbook pro vs. an asus was a no-brainer for the asus.
<DanaG> Apple bought and killed them.
<DanaG> Imagine how wonderful that board would be for people with physical disabilities!
<icecruncher> crimsun: sorry, i still dont get it
<jussi01> far out...
<jussi01> why does flash from the repos always take so freakin long?? like cant they change the download site so we get more that 5 BYTES per second???
<jussi01> grrr
<wizard> amsn would be cool if it used gtk or even qt
<crimsun> jussi01: meaning flashplugin-nonfree?
<wizard> it just looks so ugly, yet it supports webcams
<jussi01> crimsun, yeah
<crimsun> jussi01: it's because we /can't/ grab it from any other site.
<Adlai> anyone know why USB devices aren't being recognized after a recent update?
<jussi01> oh..
<Adlai> and preferably, how to fix it
<icecruncher> crimsun: I'm following this link http://abel.sk.tsukuba.ac.jp/~janos/unix/howto/pxe.html, but I'm confused of where to use this command mkdir pxelinux.cfg
<[Phaedrus] > Is there a way to do remote desktop to your ubuntu machine, from windows?
<crimsun> icecruncher: just see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD , then.
<icecruncher> crimsun: I don't have any cd's to burn to
<crimsun> icecruncher: then use any of the other advanced network methods on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Tomcat_> Eh... Herd-6 is cancelled? Does anyone know more?
<crimsun> we're concentrating on RC.
<crimsun> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000272.html
<AngryElf_> ugh, now I can't even log into my session, after typing password, screen goes blank except for mouse -- it's not xorg.conf as i've tried a few versions and reconfigured
<AngryElf_> no apparent errors in Xorg.0.log (last three lines are about missing font paths though)
<AngryElf_> bah, wrong channel
<Zambezi> Anyone have any idea why the previewscan is just black when I try to scan with my "supported" HP Scanjet 4370?
<Crazytom> giovanni2122, how old is the computer?
<giovanni2122> if anyone could help that'd be great, i just installed 7.04 and i started using desktop effects yesterday, but about 10minutes into using it
<giovanni2122> it just stopped
<giovanni2122> how old is my computer?
<Crazytom> yes
<giovanni2122> i just built it
<Crazytom> did you use an x fi soundcard?
<macogw> what kinda graphis?
<giovanni2122> do you want the specs?
<macogw> *graphics
<macogw> yes
<giovanni2122> no i use a m-audio revolution
<giovanni2122> a evga 512mb 7950gt ko
<Tomcat_> Thx crimsun.
<Crazytom> you'll proly be fine using feisty then
<giovanni2122> okay
<giovanni2122> so all the effects on like youtube will be good to go on mine?
<macogw> did compiz or the whole thing stop?
<macogw> giovanni2122: well compiz is beta
<giovanni2122> did compiz?
<giovanni2122> sorry really new i have no idea
<giovanni2122> basically
<giovanni2122> before i did the ctrl+alt+left click and drag to rotate
<macogw> did your computer freeze or did the wobblies disappear?
<giovanni2122> and now i just drag a window
<giovanni2122> instead of rotating the cube
<giovanni2122> no the windows still wobble
<giovanni2122> and in the bottom right
<giovanni2122> there is still a pic of a cube
<macogw> so -just- the cube went screwy?
<giovanni2122> it just won't work
<giovanni2122> like it wont rotate
<giovanni2122> or even go to other faces
<giovanni2122> then the one im on
<macogw> yeah there've been cube issues for the last few days...
<giovanni2122> i mean its fine
<giovanni2122> in 2 weeks im gonna format and install the release
<macogw> up until like a week ago cube didnt work at all i dont think
<giovanni2122> but i was just wondering for the mean time how to play around so i know what im doing when i get the release
<macogw> but the desktop effects are compiz, and compiz is beta software.  it is buggy and will occasionally crash and that's just how it is
<giovanni2122> okay
<giovanni2122> well thats fine then
<giovanni2122> i mean even on a restart it wont work
<giovanni2122> but yeah ill just wait for the release
<giovanni2122> but i had a couple questions do you mind answering them?
<macogw> you can install gnome-compiz-manager to configure it more fully than "desktop effects" allows
<macogw> it has a lot more options than "wobble" and "cube"
<macogw> sure
<LoneShadow> I have a dual boot containing xp and vista, can I install feisty without messing up boot options ?
<macogw> LoneShadow: uh....sorta
<macogw> you can make a /boot partition and tell it to put grub there then chainlink the windows bootloader in the mbr and tell it to load grub which will load linux
<giovanni2122> how do i install gnome-compiz-manager
<giovanni2122> ?
<macogw> or you can have grub go on the mbr and it'll automatically add the 2 windowses to the menu.lst
<macogw> giovanni2122: sudo apt-get install gnome-compiz-manager
<macogw> same way you install anything :p
<giovanni2122> sorry really new to all fo this
<giovanni2122> and i enter that into the box when i do alt-f2?
<macogw> LoneShadow: ive never done it though.  i know it adds them just dandy if they're linux.  for windows you may have to grub > ntldr > windows chainlink, but idk how
<giovanni2122> because i did and nothing happened
<macogw> google it
<macogw> giovanni2122: why are you using unstable?
<giovanni2122> unstable?
<giovanni2122> whats that?
<LoneShadow> vista has changes its boot loader
<macogw> giovanni2122: well the next thing it would do after entering that command is ask for a password which it couldnt because you used the application launcher
<LoneShadow> changed*
<macogw> use the terminal
<giovanni2122> how do i use the terminal?
<LoneShadow> some folks had issues installing dapper as dual boot
<macogw> giovanni2122: applications > accessories > terminal
<macogw> giovanni2122: you really shouldnt be using unstable if you don't know your way around the terminal
<macogw> giovanni2122: unstable means it's not stable.  stable releases are finished and working and not so buggy
<icecruncher> sells $macogw on ebay
<macogw> unstable tend to accidentally break
<macogw> icecruncher: why's that?
<giovanni2122> how do i use it after its done?
<macogw> giovanni2122: when it's released, you'll know that the bugs have been worked out and you can use it without worrying about having to fix things that broke.  often when things break, the way to fix them involves using the terminal.  sometimes, it involves ONLY having a terminal and nothing that can let you use a mouse or click on things. in those cases, you need to know the terminal rather well
<giovanni2122> okay
<giovanni2122> ill read up on it
<wizard> crimsun: the cd is finally writing
<giovanni2122> how do i access the gnome-compiz-manager
<giovanni2122> once its done downloading
<wizard> crimsun: if you're still up
<giovanni2122> ?
<macogw> giovanni2122: once it's installed, i assume it will appear in a menu somewhere. if not, that's when you can use the application launcher
<macogw> (the alt f2 thing)
<giovanni2122> and just type
<giovanni2122> gnome-compiz-manager?
<macogw> yeah
<giovanni2122> thats weird
<giovanni2122> it says file not found
<macogw> almost any application can be launched by typing its name in either the application launcher or the terminal
<giovanni2122> but the terminal returned to the normal line after i typed what you said
<giovanni2122> does that not necessarily mean it installed correctly
<giovanni2122> >
<giovanni2122> ?
<macogw> well i guess i should try installing it...
<macogw> i dont have it installed because i use beryl
<macogw> which is slightly less stable than compiz branch of compiz
<crimsun> wizard: ok.
<giovanni2122> i wish i knew enough to install all of that
<macogw> giovanni2122: open a terminal and type man man
<giovanni2122> so the 7.04 release will feature everything beryl and beryl xgl will have to offer?
<macogw> try to read that
<mnk> hi all - i am using feisty and my nvidia drivers were working - but now they are not - it keeps saying nvidia.ko not found
<macogw> giovanni2122: itll have compiz, but not enabled by default, just installed.  compiz is a "might work" because some graphics cards don't work with it.  it's not a "guaranteed not to crash" but it won't take down the system if it does
<mnk> this happened only after i performed an update
<macogw> mnk: the linux-restricted-modules didnt update them
<macogw> *then
<macogw> boot into the -13 one instead
<giovanni2122> so if i want to do all of the crazy beryl xgl stuff
<giovanni2122> what shoudl i do
<macogw> and run an upgrade from there to see if the rest gets in
<giovanni2122> wait for 7.04
<giovanni2122> and install beryl xgl
<giovanni2122> just use 6.1
<giovanni2122> ??
<macogw> giovanni2122: you dont need beryl
<macogw> compiz will be on 7.04
<[Cade] > macogw, speaking of which: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2415171#post2415171
<K`zan> Well, sigh, with these usb problems it looks like I am headed back to edgy :-(.
<giovanni2122> okay but you said it might crash
<macogw> theyre very very similar
<[Cade] > I just typed that up REAL quick like
<[Cade] > ^_^;
<mnk> what is the -13 one? i don't understand
<giovanni2122> so wouldn't beryl be mroe stable
<macogw> giovanni2122: no beryl is less stable
<macogw> it's like compiz's testing ground
<giovanni2122> ah
<macogw> mnk: the linux kernel upgrade that happened today was 2.6.20-14
<giovanni2122> okay so basically waiting for the release of 7.04 to come out
<giovanni2122> would be the best option at this point
<K`zan> Before I go, anyone else loose devices that need /dev/ttyUSB* with updates today?
<macogw> mnk: when grub loads, you should pick 2.6.20-13
<macogw> giovanni2122: well you can get them working with 6.10 without much difficulty too.  it's "copy and paste this into the terminal" off of howtos, but neither will be stable on feisty regardless
<macogw> neither of them will be stable for at least a few months
<mnk> oic
<giovanni2122> k
<mnk> and then what macogw
<LoneShadow> can I use the cd as a livecd ?
<mnk> ?
<macogw> well, actually, they're about to merge, and then theyll smooth everything out and then theyll get it stable
<giovanni2122> alright well also how do i access my linux drive while in xp?
<giovanni2122> or can i?
<macogw> mnk: after booting into the -13?  run the upgrader again.  the linux-restricted-modules for -14 didn't get into your box apparently, so you'll need to get it to install
<macogw> giovanni2122: you can install ext2 drivers for windows
<mnk> macogw: would it work if i uninstalled it and then reinstalled it?
<giovanni2122> and where do i get that?
<giovanni2122> just google it?
<macogw> giovanni2122: the way i'm set up is that i have the feisty system files on one partition, system files for fedora on another, and then a big data partition that both share
<macogw> you can do that with ubuntu/windows to share your data
<macogw> if you make that partition fat-32, both of them can read it
<giovanni2122> k well i have xp on one hdd
<giovanni2122> linux on one hdd
<giovanni2122> and vista on teh third
<macogw> mnk: no you need to get the new version.  that doesn do it
<mnk> ok
<mnk> brb
<macogw> giovanni2122: oh ok
<giovanni2122> okay so should i make that partition fat-32 in linux or in windows?
<macogw> giovanni2122: it wont be "in" anything
<macogw> it'll be by itself
<giovanni2122> well i mean like
<giovanni2122> which OS do i use to format it to fat-32
<giovanni2122> sorry
<macogw> but fat32 fragments, so you're probably better off doing it like this:
<macogw> on the linux drive, have 3 partitions
<macogw> 10gb for /
<macogw> 1gb for swap
<macogw> and the rest for /home
<macogw> the installer will let you pick how those are named
<giovanni2122> and how do i do that
<macogw> i mean, it lets you pick mount points (which are like a: c: names, but the way linux sees them)
<giovanni2122> if i have partition magic in windows
<macogw> giovanni2122: the installer for linux does it
<giovanni2122> so i just reinsert the boot cd
<giovanni2122> and run linux off of the cd
<giovanni2122> and in the install itll have it?
<macogw> giovanni2122: when you install final version, and the installer's going, there'll be an option to manually partition the drive
<giovanni2122> oh okay
<giovanni2122> and linux can't read NTFC
<giovanni2122> or NTSC whichever its called
<macogw> giovanni2122: the way that partitioning scheme works is your system files are in /, swap is virtual memory, and /home is where your configurations and files are
<macogw> NTFS
<giovanni2122> haha okay
<giovanni2122> linux can't read that though?
<macogw> if you ever need to reinstall linux, you can tell the installer to mount /home and then instead of having a blank drive, you'll still have all your stuff
<macogw> there are beta drivers for linux to read NTFS
<giovanni2122> k
<macogw> when i've used them for rescue-work on my friend's laptop, they've worked
<giovanni2122> one last question and thank you so much for helping again
<macogw> there are good drivers for windows to be able to read linux drives as well
<giovanni2122> how do i do like a ctrl-alt-delete in linux
<giovanni2122> to end tasks
<Crazytom> kill -9 number
<macogw> giovanni2122: loaded question...
<macogw> Crazytom: he wont understand that
<Crazytom> ps -aux
<macogw> aux?
<macogw> i always use -e
<giovanni2122> hey i found it
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: sound on the feisty cd!
<giovanni2122> system monitor right?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: theres sound!!!
<macogw> giovanni2122: yes that's it
<macogw> but if you're *really* locked, you might not be able to get to it
<macogw> then again, if you're *really* locked, there's ctrl alt backspace
<giovanni2122> k thanks again
<macogw> that restarts the X server which is the graphical stuff and logs you out
<crimsun> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: uname -r
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: 2.6.20-12
<crimsun> ok, so that's a starting point.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> should i reinstall from the CD and see how it goes from there?
<crimsun> nah, I'd rsync up to the current daily-live
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> how do i do that?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: but i am also worried about the ammount of damage i've done trying to get sound to work too
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> it concerns me that even if i find a fix, it may not work due to other attempted-fixes
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> fortunately i can hose this install because its 2 days old
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: and i separated my partitions so i can log straight back in to my home folder
<crimsun> install the rsync package, then ``rsync -vPz rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current/feisty*i386.iso .''
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> * replace with the nightly for today or just leave it as star?
<crimsun> that command verbatim
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> okay
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> if this doesn't work... hose it?
<crimsun> make sure you're in the directory containing the actual image.
<Crazytom> t3hwiz0rd-ibook, do you have an x fi sound card?
<crimsun> hmm, actually you'll end up download the entire image again, it seems, since the files are named differently
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> the image that i have here?
<crimsun> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: just leave the rsync running overnight, then, and burn it and boot from it later to verify whether sound works in the current daily-live
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: is that secondary period at the end of iso supposed to be there
<crimsun> yes.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> okay cos i typed it and hit enter and its still kinda... sitting
<crimsun> there's actually a space between the 'o' and the '.'
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> yeah i did that
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> i hit enter it cleared to the next line but isn't showing any status
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> just a blinking cursor
<crimsun> be patient
<mnk> macogw: i tried what u said but it still says nvidia.ko not found - it is looking in some directory called volatile or something. i did a locate for nvidia.ko but there is none on the machine!
<crimsun> if rsync can't establish a connection, it will bail shorttly.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: there it goes
<macogw> mnk: was the driver there before the update?  was it there by default or was it a third party one that you installed?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: where is it downloading to?
<crimsun> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: the current directory
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> homefolder
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> its going rather quck
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> quick
<mnk> macogw: i installed it on edgy using automatix. then, when i upgraded to feisty it worked, then i updated and it stopped working, then i updated and it worked again; and then i updated and it hasn't worked since - even after a few updates
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: now if this fails to work....?
<crimsun> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: then we can git-bisect.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> whats that?
<crimsun> I've only committed a handful of changes to patch_analog.c anyhow, so it may be fairly straightforward to pinpoint the culprit commits.
<macogw> mnk: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/ | grep linux-restricted-modules
<mnk> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-13-386_2.6.20.4-13.12_i386.deb
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: you're on the dev team eh?
<mnk> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-13-386_2.6.20.4-13.13_i386.deb
<mnk> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-13-386_2.6.20.4-13.14_i386.deb
<mnk> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-14-386_2.6.20.4-14.15_i386.deb
<mnk> linux-restricted-modules-386_2.6.20.13.10_i386.deb
<mnk> linux-restricted-modules-386_2.6.20.14.12_i386.deb
<mnk> linux-restricted-modules-common_2.6.20.4-13.12_all.deb
<mnk> linux-restricted-modules-common_2.6.20.4-13.13_all.deb
<mnk> linux-restricted-modules-common_2.6.20.4-13.14_all.deb
<mnk> linux-restricted-modules-common_2.6.20.4-14.15_all.deblinux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-13-386_2.6.20.4-13.12_i386.deb
<mnk> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-13-386_2.6.20.4-13.13_i386.deb
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> the heck man?
<mnk> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-13-386_2.6.20.4-13.14_i386.deb
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> stop it
<mnk> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-14-386_2.6.20.4-14.15_i386.deb
<macogw> ok uh maybe i shouldve mentioned the pastbin
<mnk> linux-restricted-modules-386_2.6.20.13.10_i386.deb
<mnk> linux-restricted-modules-386_2.6.20.14.12_i386.deb
<mnk> linux-restricted-modules-common_2.6.20.4-13.12_all.deb
<mnk> linux-restricted-modules-common_2.6.20.4-13.13_all.deb
<mnk> linux-restricted-modules-common_2.6.20.4-13.14_all.deb
<mnk> linux-restricted-modules-common_2.6.20.4-14.15_all.deb
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> someone please...
<mnk> oops sorry guys
<macogw> is that it?
<mnk> :$
<crimsun> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: yes, I take care of alsa.
<mnk> yes
<macogw> ok good
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: ohh awesome
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> no wonder you're so in-depth
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> im 20% done with the DL
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> i cant see it in my homefolder yet tho.. probably a hidden file for now eh
<mnk> macogw: my kernel is 2.6.20-14-386
<macogw> mnk: ok well that means l-r-m is there (see how each of them has a 2.6.20-14 entry?)
<mnk> macogw: yeah i can see linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-14-386_2.6.20.4-14.15_i386.deb and linux-restricted-modules-386_2.6.20.14.12_i386.deb
<mnk> macogw: but there is no common right?
<macogw> common is two lines above t3hwiz0rd-ibook getting all "what the heck?"
<mnk> but that's not 2.6.20.14
<foxiness> hey, after i cp from my archive /var/crash ,coz i need to do some work on upload crash report but apport put my system on for loop,none stop ?how colud i stop that?
<macogw> mnk: there's also anther common at the very end
<mnk> linux-restricted-modules-common_2.6.20.4-14.15_all.deb
<mnk>  that's not 2.6.20.14 either
<macogw> hm then in that case maybe that is your problem..
<mnk> macogw: so how do i install it?
<macogw> are you in tty or graphical right now?
<crimsun> linux-restricted-modules-common_2.6.20.4-14.15_all.deb is the correct & current package.
<crimsun>  *** 2.6.20.4-14.15 0
<crimsun>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/restricted Packages
<crimsun>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<macogw> crimsun: thanks
<mnk> even though there is a 4 before the 14?
<macogw> mnk: idk what to tell ya.  maybe you can find a third party driver and install it with envy or something
<macogw> but its 5 am so i'm going to sleep
<macogw> good night
<mnk> lol
<mnk> thanks anyway
<crimsun> mnk: that's the series, not the actual epoch.
<macogw> sorry, i dont have much expreience with nvidia
<mnk> crimsun: do u have any idea what could be wrong? it keeps saying nvidia.ko not found
<macogw> the only nvidia computer i tried to install on refused the installation
<mnk> and when i do a locate, it sure isn't there
<arejay> anyone able to get public_html working with apache2 in feisty?
<arejay> i cannot enable the userdir module - not included?
<arejay> root@rj-laptop:/etc/apache2# a2enmod user_dir
<arejay> This module does not exist!
<crimsun> mnk: locate depends on a daily updated database that runs at 6 AM
<crimsun> (well, not precisely 6 AM, but close enough)
<mnk> crimsun: i just did an updatedb
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: is it normal for the speeds on this to bounce from like 900 to 2 kbps
<mnk> also - when i click on system->admin->restricted drivers - the nvidia is not there
<crimsun> mnk: which graphics card?
<crimsun> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: yes
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: kk
<mnk> nvidia geforce
<mnk> it was working on edgy
<crimsun> mnk: /which/ geforce?
<crimsun> the actual geforce model is /very/ important
<mnk> crimsun:  i installed it on edgy using automatix. then, when i upgraded to feisty it worked, then i updated and it stopped working, then i updated and it worked again; and then i updated and it hasn't worked since - even after a few updates
<mnk> crimsun: erm leme check
<crimsun> mnk: you do realize that that description is fairly useless simply due to your not providing details about /when/ and /how/ you updated, no?
<mnk> crimsun: GeForce FX 5200
<crimsun> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: it will appear to speed up ridiculously over the common bits
<crimsun> that's simply part of the rsync protocol
<mnk> crimsun: is there anyway i can reinstall linux-r-m?
<crimsun> mnk: sudo aptitude reinstall linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<mnk> ok leme check that crimsun - thanks
<mnk> brb
<mnk> crimsun: aah that did the trick - it works now :)
<mnk> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> np.
<mnk> crimsun: one more thing though - i am using svn's beryl. i was using it in edgy before and it was fine. it still works fine here too but the only thing is that in the top left menu - a few options have disappeared since edgy - such as: "always opn top" and "stay on all workspaces". any idea why they have disappeared?
<mnk> crimsun: i apreciate ur help btw
<crimsun> I don't use Beryl, so I don't know. Sorry.
<mnk> ok np
<mnk> thanks anyway
<savvas> how can i install opera in feisty? i get segmentation faults when i run the static/shared versions from opera website :\
<crimsun> they probably just need to recompile
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: all dl'd
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> burning to cd
<crimsun> ok
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> if this one works
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> reinstall?
<crimsun> then install from it.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> aight
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> uhh problem
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> the iso is too big for the cd 0.o
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> iso is 711.2, cd's 700
<crimsun> oh, right, it's oversized
<Jonah> hey guys i'm struggling really hard to find a project or official page about vino gnome remote desktop, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> thats not good
<crimsun> hmm, you'll have to wait til that's fixed, then, which should be early next week
<crimsun> if you absolutely can't wait, just install from Beta
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> is there any major difference beside the kernel version?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> and if thats it, when i run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, is it gonna revert back to this exact issue?>
<crimsun> not really, but there are quite a few updates.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: hmmm
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> could i install off beta and then apply these updates somehow with apt?
<crimsun> it could. We're dealing with a kernel issue for sound that is unaffected by any update other than kernel ones.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> how long is it gonna be before they resize the iso for this?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> or could i burn it to a data DVD?
<crimsun> you could try a dvd if you really wanted to
<crimsun> I'd just wait
<crimsun> it's the weekend, and generally people don't work on the weekend
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> right
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> thats why i was thinking about installing from beta and then seeing if you know a way to get the daily build updates onto it
<crimsun> of course you can just update && upgrade
<crimsun> /not/ upgrade && dist-upgrade
<crimsun> however, I vaguely remember some printing-related updates that required dist-upgrade
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> hmmm
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> i was also thinknig about going back to edgy until the final is released
<Ramunas> hello
<crimsun> do whatever you wish; just keep in mind that I can't help you resolve the apparent issue in 2.6.20-14,22 if you're not actually using it.
<Ramunas> is 2.6.20-14-386 broken?
<Jonah> hello anyone there? is there no project page or official page for vino?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> Ramunas: do you have no sound?
<Ramunas> X doesn't start with it
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: we know the official beta CD works
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> do you guys know which kernel is official with release?
<crimsun> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: whatever is in the pool when the livefs is created.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: i am gonna install from beta 7.04 cd
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: then i'll update
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> and we'll see if i hit the issue
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> so that i have a fall-back kernel to work off of
<zdzichuBG> is there an easy way to get edgy's kernel source (or only ubuntu patches)? I'm on feisty
<crimsun> zdzichuBG: all source is kept in the archive.
<savvas> how can i install opera in feisty? i get segmentation faults when i run the static/shared versions from opera website
<crimsun> we have no broken-out patches for the kernel; we use git. See hera.kernel.org/git/ , specifically the ubuntu-edgy.git tree.
<zdzichuBG> crimsun: thank you
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: once this is installed and i run dist-upgrade is it going to straight install -14?
<crimsun> only if you use dist-upgrade
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> but if i do simply upgrade it'll upgrade all the programs but not the kernel?
<crimsun> any packages that require new ones or remove old ones won't be
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> does java ship with 7.x?
<concept10> how do I prevent totem from opening real media links?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: the repos on the beta will be the ones used in the final right?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> maybe i'll just hold out on upgrading *anything* until final is released lol
<savvas> when will the final version be released
<savvas> ?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> sometime in this month
<Tm_T> ok, this is fun
<Tm_T> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<savvas> Tm_T: probably the update manager
<valehru> savvas, I think the 19th...
<Tm_T> savvas: hum? I shouldn't be using any of those
<savvas> ok thanks
<Tm_T> anyway, problem is gone
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: tihs is weird... its telling me my password is wrong even though its not 0.o
<savvas> Tm_T: maybe the update manager was checking for updates in the background
<Tm_T> savvas: shouldn't
<Tm_T> not running whatsoever
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> is there any way to log into root on ubuntu at all?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> cos i can't log into my user at all...
<savvas> Tm_T: i said *was*, whatever it was :)
<Tm_T> savvas: hmm, this update-manager is some gnome app?
<savvas> while you're installing or updating, apt will be locked
<Tm_T> sure it is
<savvas> Tm_T: run update-manager in terminal
<valehru> umm...wtf....I tried to clean up the stuff I downloaded.  I did sudo apt-get autoclean.  It seems that it wants to delete everything on my system.  what the fuck?  Is there anyway I can reverse it?  I havent restarted yet.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> has anyone had an issue with ubuntu not letting them log back in?
<Tm_T> savvas: yuck!
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> i think its cos my homefolder isn't chowned properly.
<Tm_T> savvas: ok, what about it? never seen that before
<savvas> valehru: try first: sudo apt-get -f install
<jarle> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: What kind of error do you get?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> jarle: wrong password, but theres no way
<savvas> Tm_T: read here: apt-cache show update-manager
<Tm_T> savvas: err, I'm not getting what's the point
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> jarle: im gonna try to chroot the partition and change the password and permissions
<savvas> Tm_T: it checks sometime daily for updates if i'm not mistaken
<savvas> Tm_T: the point of an update manager is to keep you updated ;)
<Tm_T> savvas: yup, but it's not automatically run in my systiem
<Tm_T> savvas: and I keep myself updated with apt-get thank you ;)
<savvas> Tm_T: well ok, i just thought you use it
<savvas> hey i'm suggesting stuff here, i don't know what you do every day there :p
<Stormx2> hey
<Stormx2> went to bed last night with ubuntu left on
<Stormx2> wouldn't display anything just now
<Stormx2> sceeen was blank
<Stormx2> keyboard/mouse wouldn't get rid of it
<Tm_T> savvas: mostly test and help with KDE and Kubuntu, sorta developer I guess ;)
<Stormx2> and the Num Lock and Caps Lock LEDs were flashing on and off
<Stormx2> what does that mean?
<crimsun> it means your kernel panicked
<Stormx2> oh really?
<Stormx2> damn
<crimsun> do you use fglrx or nvidia (or nvidia_legacy)?
<savvas> Tm_T: ah sorry, i thought you use gnome since you're on #ubuntu+1, not #kubuntu+1 :p
<Stormx2> I do
<Stormx2> Shall I disable it?
<crimsun> that's the first place I'd look.
<Tm_T> savvas: there's no #kubuntu+1 afaik
<Stormx2> I have no need to use it any more.
<savvas> madness! :)
<Tm_T> oh well, crawling thru init scripts if there's something weird stuff ->
<Stormx2> what makes the kernel panic? what is a kernel panic?
<savvas> Tm_T: check /etc/cron.* too
<Tm_T> savvas: well there is but no cronjobs timed to around this time
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> the system isn't changing permissions for my old homefolder 0.o
<savvas> Stormx2: system -> preferences -> power management -> put display to sleep: never and put computer to sleep: never
<Stormx2> savvas: Wasn't it a kernel panic? o.o
<savvas> Stormx2: google explains a kernel panic pretty well: http://searchenterpriselinux.techtarget.com/sDefinition/0,,sid39_gci1235371,00.html
<savvas> no idea, if you saw weird text on the screen, then probably yes
<Stormx2> I didn't see anything on screen
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: hmmmmmmmm omg
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: it may of been a bad user config that was jacking up sound from the getgo 0.o
<crimsun> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: are you running 2.6.20-14 ?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> no
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: i logged in as my user in 12 and..... behold
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> no sound
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> i am reinstalling cos i messed something up and going from 100% scratch, even dumping my whole /home partition. as i said the entire config is only..... 2 days old
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: its very possible that due to the things i did before going form kubuntu to ubuntu, i could of damaged something
<savvas> Stormx2: then i guess it went to sleep, the steps i mentioned before should disable it from going to sleep
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: if that was the case i'll apologize deeply... and buy you a teddy
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> if that wasn't the case... we'll pick up with 14 and keep workin'
<Stormx2> savvas: I figured it went to sleep
<Stormx2> savvas: This issue is that it wouldn't wake up, and crimsun said the keyboard LEDs flashing meant a kernel panic
<crimsun> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: ok. Well, I'm off.
<plus> cups printing stoped after upgrading to Feisty, is that a known issue? can anyone point me to a fix?
<plus> print jobs disapear from the print manager without error
<plus> cups access log - prints http request every minute
<anti_pop> why is it required to let the memtest run several hours and not only 1 cycle ?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: okay, i don't plan to upgrade the kernel until you're around so
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> anyone know why feisty wont enable the nvidia driver?
<anti_pop> they will
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> i hit enable in the restricted-manager
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> didnt' enable
<anti_pop> card ?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> so i tried to apt-get, they wouldn't apt-get
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> 7600gs
<anti_pop> hmm that should work
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> i know, they worked on edgy
<anti_pop> did you try: sudo apt-get install ncidia-glx
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> does the module require a reboot?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> yup
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> not on feisty repo's anymore
<anti_pop> and sudo blabla enable thing ?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> what sudo?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> enable what?
<anti_pop> second..
<anti_pop> ill tell you in a minute
<anti_pop> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx and then sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<anti_pop> then you need to restart X or a complete reboot, not sure
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> you seem to be missing it
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> there is no nvidia-glx on feisty repos
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> or if it is im not able to connect to the said repo
<anti_pop> it is, just checked it
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> there we go
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> the dumb thing was timing out
<anti_pop> :)
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> woha theres no classic pointer in gnome now eh?
<anti_pop> gotta go, good luck
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> the simple black with white outline
<jarle> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: There has been a lot of people reporting problems getting nvidia drivers to work on feisty (including myself)
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> jarle: they're working...... but laggy suddenly.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> when i minimize i get mouse skip
<Kaplan_> Hi all
<Kaplan_> I'm having some missing fonts on my xorg conf since i upgraded to feisty
<Kaplan_> how do i get rid of the warning
<Kaplan_> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc" does not exist.
<Kaplan_> 	Entry deleted from font path.
<Kaplan_> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic" does not exist.
<Kaplan_> 	Entry deleted from font path.
<Kaplan_> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.
<Kaplan_> 	Entry deleted from font path.
<Kaplan_> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.
<Kaplan_> 	Entry deleted from font path.
<Kaplan_> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1" does not exist.
<Kaplan_> 	Entry deleted from font path.
<Kaplan_> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi" does not exist.
<Kaplan_> 	Entry deleted from font path.
<Kaplan_> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi" does not exist.
<Kaplan_> 	Entry deleted from font path.
<Kaplan_> (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType".
<Kaplan_> 	Entry deleted from font path.
<Kaplan_> 	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType").
<Kaplan_> (**) FontPath set to:
<Kaplan_> 	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
<Kaplan_> 	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc/,
<Kaplan_> 	/usr/share/fonts/X11/TTF/,
<Kaplan_> 	/usr/share/fonts/X11/OTF,
<Kaplan_> 	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1/,
<Kaplan_> 	/usr/share/fonts/X11/CID/,
<Kaplan_> 	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/,
<Kaplan_> 	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/
<Kaplan_> Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/TTF/, removing from list!
<Kaplan_> Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/OTF, removing from list!
<Kaplan_> Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/CID/, removing from list!
<Kaplan_> FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<Kaplan_> this are the errors
<poningru> woah
<rambo3> WW is not an error
<rambo3> and dont paste here
<Kaplan_> what is WW then?
<rambo3> www -w
<rambo3> Warning
<rambo3> Kaplan_, use synaptic if you need those fonts and install them or apt
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: i got some updates for you when you wake up
<Dame> Rhythmbox does not load all my music. It stops adding new songs when are around 100 songs added. I cant figure out whats the problem, every other player loads everything.
<wizard> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wizard> crimsun: iunno if you'll check this between now and when you wake up in the AM
<wizard> crimsun: just to be specific though... the audio problem *is* specific to -14... -12, -13 both worked fine, i am currently on -13 with -14 installed for your debugging usage. i am willing to boot to it and try to help you track the cause for a bug fix for feisty.
<ShackJack> Hi Feisty Fans! This is weird - I use feisty on GNOME - when I did a aptitude dist-upgrade today, it's wanting to install a lot of KDE packages, like kicker, kdebase, kate, konqueror, kdm - lots of stuff beginning with K.  I have a couple K-apps running (Amarok, KTorrent)... Anyone else experience this or know why it might be happening?
<IdleOne> ShackJack, same thing going on here. Im assuming it's just part of the " beta " process and will all be fixed with final release
<elkbuntu> does a bug exist on launchpad for this?
<ShackJack> ShackJack - I haven't checked myself...
<ShackJack> Erm-- elkbuntu - haven't checked myself....
<ShackJack> Talking to myself again :)
<wizard> man I love how quick ubuntu runs on a core-duo
<wizard> it blows windows straight out of hte water
<ShackJack> Just happened for me today and I always do a dist-upgrade (and have been running a couple KDE apps all along)
<ShackJack> wizard - mine runs great on the core duo too - noticed my compiz is a lot faster than Beryl
<wizard> elkbuntu: hwhats the bug?
<IdleOne> weird I just had to choose display manager gdm or kdm
<wizard> ShackJack: it seems the linux kernel is just much smoother on the core duo than windows is
<wizard> albeit my windows partition flies too
<wizard> kernel 2.x flies even faster
<wizard> shatrat: i got an asus laptop thats just a little beast of a machine
<ShackJack> wizard - do you mean on boot up or in general running around?
<wizard> both
<wizard> boot-ups down about 10 seconds on both distros
<ShackJack> IdleOne - you must've instlled the extra K stuff from a dist-upgrade
<wizard> and general movement is 2x faster on both than my standard desktop
<wizard> but ubuntu functions much faster than windows (linux always has but now its REALLY noticable)
<ShackJack> wizard - 10 seconds - man I gotta check my boot routine - takes like a minute here (which is still pretty goof)
<wizard> i really keep my stuff streamlined
<ShackJack> wizard - I think I have most extranneous services turned off too...
<ShackJack> wizard - streamlined how so?
<wizard> ShackJack: i disable just about everything that can be disabled without disabling gui or network-manager lol
* ShackJack revisits his services options
<wizard> ShackJack: what speed's your core-duo?
<wizard> mines relatively new, sitting at 1.83
<ShackJack> It's a bottom-end T2050 1.66  - 533 FSB
<wizard> aahhh
<wizard> theres our biggest diff
<wizard> i've got a t2400
<ShackJack> It's a core duo "1" - not "2"
<wizard> this is a core duo as well
<wizard> the only diff between the two is the core 2 duo is 64 bit.
<wizard> not a major difference at all
<ShackJack> wizard - course , you'd hate me if I told you what I paid for mine :)
<wizard> 0.o
<wizard> well
<wizard> judging by age
<wizard> 1700-2100?
<Atrox> Updates trying to install KDE today?
<IdleOne> Atrox, seems so
<ShackJack> wizard - for my notebook is what you're guessing?
<Atrox> Little late for April fool's joke :)
<wizard> ShackJack: yup
<Atrox> IdleOne, thanks
<wizard> ShackJack: am i close?
<ShackJack> Nope - WAAAY over - I should tell you it's a DELL and the only reason I got it was for the special deal I conned...
<ShackJack> Well, not conned, just called 'em on some BS and they were compliant
<wizard> okay
<timonator> hey everyone. tried to use the nvidia driver, now X won't start and complains about a missing libwfb. what packet is it in?
<wizard> i went way over?
<wizard> or the end cost was way over what i said?
<ShackJack> DELL E1505 T2050 1.66 Dual Core 533 FSB 1GB 120GB Drive - Wireless b/g blue tooth - DVD+R  1680x1050 true life screen - $540.00 :)
<ShackJack> No lie. :)
<arejay> link !
<ShackJack> But it "should've been" around 1,300-1400
<wizard> ShackJack: your resolution hits higher than mine
<wizard> but everything else i pretty much rape you on 0.o
<ShackJack>  wizard - yeah, it's friggin sharp - they threw it in for free....
<wizard> i work for a company thats asus-preffered
<wizard> so i got the laptop at factory cost
<wizard> 989.00
<wizard> we retail it about 1700
<ShackJack>  wizard - yeah I'm sure you have more memory - though I doubt you're HD is much bigger - and you have newest processors - plus I got mine about 7 months ago - an eternity in ComputerWord :)
<savvas> um does your clock in gnome-panel jump ahead 10-20 minutes?
<ShackJack>  wizard - that's almost as awesome a deal as mine :)
<wizard> ShackJack: well let me say this
<ShackJack>  wizard - no way I'm spending a chuck o change on a notebook
<savvas> no matter which ntp i choose, after a day or so it jumps 10-20 minutes
<wizard> the asus' biggest selling point to me
<wizard> was that it could play video games - well
<wizard> it was reviewed very high for it
<wizard> the Go 7600GS can still push lots of power.
<ShackJack> wizard - gotcha - yeah I've got an ATI X1400 in mine - it's only O.K. and of course Linux drivers suck for it...
<wizard> a rather good card for mobile.
<wizard> yeah,
<wizard> this i can play HL2 CSS and Day of Defeat Source, and halo PC, all full res, full graphics
<wizard> and rack in over 100fps
<ShackJack> Can run Call of Duty 2 on medium settings :)
<wizard> asus also scored huge on the design
<wizard> its the first "quiet" laptop i've ever heard
<ShackJack> I don't play much games on the laptop - that's what the desktop's for - though it could use an update soon...
<wizard> never hear the cpu fan ever kick on, it never gets hot, and the only fan i ever hear is the graphics card fan
<wizard> which is near-silent, but it sure makes some hot air fly out that vent... but the surface of the laptop never heats up
<wizard> and it stays cool enough to relaxingly be on your lap and play a game
<ShackJack> Yeah they are nice - only reason I got a (SM)ell was for this unexpected discount....
<wizard> ahh lol
<wizard> yeah i was looking at dells
<wizard> i almost got the d820
<wizard> till i realized it had a quadro
<ShackJack> Like I said - not spending $2000 for a desktop - though the build seems pretty nice and I haven't had any problems yet...
<ShackJack> wizard - and the screen is pissa!
<ShackJack> Well, we should prolly get back to Feisty talk :)
<wizard> ShackJack: i don't think anyone is going to stickler this late
<wizard> its relatively quiet.
<wizard> and i've been feisty talking for 9 hours straight about alasa issues on -14... i need a non-feisty break
<ShackJack> You mean this early, don't you! 8:20 AM here!
<wizard> 5:21 am
<ShackJack> JESUS H - what're you doing up that early?
<wizard> man rhythmbox takes forever to update a music collection
<arejay> hehe, eastcoast 8:30 here
<wizard> i've been frustratingly raping my ubuntu install
<arejay> er 8:20
<wizard> i lost sound on -14
<wizard> still have no sound on -14
<ShackJack> arejay - where are U at on the east coast?
<wizard> but now i have -13 too
<arejay> ShackJack, SouthCarolina
<arejay> You :)
<ShackJack> arejay - cool - Cape Cod here...
<wizard> 0,o commericals are stupid now-a-days
<ShackJack> Friggin 34 degrees out - :(
<wizard> no wonder i am so dumb
<arejay> ah, cool :) yeah its 45degrees here
<wizard> maybe i should just go myspace for a bit
<wizard> keep myself out of trouble
<arejay> digg.com
<arejay> :)
<ShackJack> arejay - no shit - that's suprising - you're practically in Florida!
<wizard> digg doesn't let me hit on unsuspecting minors ;-) lmao jk
<timonator> maybe i'll have more luck not being ignored this time:
<timonator> when starting the X server it crashes and complains about missing libwfb. where can i get it?
<arejay> ShackJack, yeah, im in hilton-head island, near savannah, ga torwards the bottom of SC
<JPedro> Not sure if this is the right channel, but I have an issue with imap email on feisty, neither thunderbird or evolution seems to try and connect to my imap server. I use ngrep to get a quick overview of the data traffic and both applications do a dns resolve for the domain and get the answer from the server, but then it does not try to connect. Is this a known issue or me just being braindead? This is a new install of feisty
<timonator> apt-cache search wfb returns nothing at all
<ShackJack> P.S. All those KDE apps being included in my dist-upgrade... I went and did the upgrade through the graphical update manager - and when I did a dist-upgrade - those extra KDE packages were no longer being included...
<wizard> when ubuntu "blanks" a screen
<wizard> is it just turning it black or actually turning it off?
<ShackJack> Whew - don't forget about aptitude autoclean - just got back 225MB of space :)
<ShackJack> wizard - usually just turnig black - unless you have your power settings set otherwise...
<wizard> its set to blank the screen on lid close
<wizard> which i'd hope turns it off
<wizard> backlight goes off and it looks like it goes a lighter, gray-black look of an off lcd
<wizard> ShackJack: i love linux so much as a primary os that i was sitting on windows going absolutely nuts
<wizard> its just the general feal of linux i don't even care if im doing the same stuff.. so i was going buts without soud
<ShackJack> timonator - I've never seen the libwfb package - I have libdirectfb installed in mine which is a frame buffer graphics...
<ShackJack> wizard - Is still use Windows @ works because I can work faster in it (just with software, I use, etc...) but at home it's mostly all Linux...
<timonator> hm
<wizard> ShackJack: video games... thats all it is to me
<wizard> video games
<ShackJack> HAAHAA yeah Video games and Windows Media Player 11 for syncing my MP3...
<wizard> ShackJack: do you turn your laptop off?
<wizard> or are you a leaver-oner?
<ShackJack> wizard - yep always turn off... I have the power button set so one click shuts it down (as I have XGL and don't have a shutdown/restart in my logout anymore)
<wizard> ShackJack: any particular reason?
<ShackJack> wizard - I'm very careful with it as I understand they can be fragile...
<wizard> ShackJack: running laptops for prolonged time isn't really harmful
<ShackJack> wizard - well I have a primary desktop I leave on all the time... This one's just for sitting on the couch (or bed) and working/surfing occasionally...
<wizard> honestly, dropping them to suspend 2 ram and turning on and off a lot can hurt them
<wizard> i just close the lid and let the display sleep
<wizard> i figure its an intel board, its not a baby little laptop from 2000
<wizard> its graduated to the desktop playing field
<wizard> it deserves desktop treatment
<ShackJack> I suppose :)
<ShackJack> timonator - is that an X server graphics problem you think? What video drivers are you using?
<shirish> any snmp experts here?
<timonator> nvidia driver
<timonator> when i set it to nvidia it fails to start, when i set it to nv it works
<ShackJack> timonator - any "special"  settings in your device section?
<timonator> no
<timonator> just the very default it set for me
<ShackJack> timonator - If you pastebin your Xorg.conf I can take a quick look - though I'm no expert...
<timonator> all right, does feisty come with a commandline script for that or something?
<jarle> timonator: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=87332
<ShackJack> No, just copy and paste xorg.conf into pastebin.com (that's a thing online so you're not pasting huge swaths of code in IM chats)
<ShackJack> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf - copy/paste etc... then paste pastbin URL in here...
<jarle> ShackJack: No need to sudo just to read the file...
<ShackJack> Acutally Ubuntu has it's own pastebin I think - is that so?
<ShackJack> jarle - yeah I was gonna say that though I assumed we might want to be editing it too since his is broke :)
<timonator> http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/4272 - if you replace nv with nvidia that's the crashing config
<jarle> ShackJack: :)
* ShackJack looking at xorg.conf
<ShackJack> Join the fun everybody!!!
<timonator> hah
<IdleOne> Oh this is WRONG! the latest upgrade installed a bunch of KDE packages and now my default browser has been changed to konqueror. I dont like having stuff changed on it's own with asking my permission! A La Windows :/
<wizard> alrighty guys
<wizard> im finally going to sleep some
<IdleOne> without
<ShackJack> timonator - see a couple things - you're not loading the dri module for one..
<ShackJack> wizard - go 2 BED
<wizard> ShackJack: im going
<wizard> my laptop needs a break anyway lol
<wizard> its being worked like a mule
<timonator> ShackJack: what else?
<ShackJack> timonator - here's the module I load - http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/4273 ... and I've never had to load the i2c thing...
<ShackJack> timonator - it's really the only "odd" thing I see - though you could try running with those Add...Visuals things commented out too...
<timonator> i'll try if it works now.
<ShackJack> What technique do you use to restart X, btw?
<wizard> ShackJack: goodnight, nice meeting you
<ShackJack> wizard - likewise (good morning) see U around that chatz!
<ShackJack> timonator - Comedy channel - MAD TV - "Maaan Up - Maan UP!" maybe U should try that :)
<timonator> nope.
<timonator> i can nopaste the X log, too
<ShackJack> timonator - why is that?
<johnnybuoy> heh, I _really_ fixed this now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powersave/+bug/94133
<ubotu> Malone bug 94133 in powersave "ipw3945 wireless doesn't work after resume from suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<timonator> http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/4274
<johnnybuoy> it really works now, if anyone has this issue, plz try
<ShackJack> johnnybuoy - nice work johnnybuoy - now if you can the baloon to pop in the right place we're all set :P
<johnnybuoy> ?
<johnnybuoy> the baloon to pop in the right place?
<ShackJack> johnnybuoy - oh just teasing - I don't think a bug report is filed but...
<johnnybuoy> :)
<ShackJack> When I start up lappy, it prompt for P/W for wireless network - balloon loads in upper-left corner when my single gnome panel is down at the right...
<johnnybuoy> oh, sometimes the notification balloon pops up in the wrong place
<johnnybuoy> yes
<johnnybuoy> this happened once for me
<ShackJack> johnnybuoy - no biggie - just gives a ever so slightly unpolished feel :)
<ShackJack> timonator - how did you acquire your NVDIA drivers (and what card U run?)
<ShackJack> timonator - it's definately a driver issue... (almost definately)
<johnnybuoy> okay, see y'all
<timonator> ShackJack: i installed nvidia-glx, the restricted modules package was already installed
<johnnybuoy> and check bug #94133
<ubotu> Malone bug 94133 in powersave "ipw3945 wireless doesn't work after resume from suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94133
<timonator> i run a 8800 GTS
<johnnybuoy> ;)
<timonator> brb
<ShackJack> timonator - using the restricted driver mgr or otherwsie?
<shirish> for the no. of question on nvidia drivers there needs to be a seperate channel altogether for specific graphic-card issues
<ShackJack> shirish - thats prolly a good idear :)
<Hobbsee> there is.  #ubuntu-effects
* Hobbsee ntoes that she took a lot of that info out of hte topic
<Tomcat_> Maybe we should just offshroe it to #ubuntu-effects?
<ShackJack> Hobbsee - good point.
<Tomcat_> Though NVidia problems are not always AIGLX/XGL problems...
<shirish> guys does anybody have a good low-memory consuming gtk+ editor idea?
<timonator> i'm going to give up and install the latest normal verison instead
<ShackJack> timonator - you have composite enabled in your xorg
<timonator> i dont think thats a problem
<Hobbsee> shirish: anything in xfce
<shirish> Hobbsee: I know u told me about an editor in xfce yesterday but what I cannot  understand why there is nothing besides gedit
* Hobbsee said nothing of the sort, about xfce
<ShackJack> timonator - no you *don't* have it enabled - you need to...
<shirish> Hobbsee: I remember on some feisty thing, somebody had written there is going to be a replacement for gedit as it has becomes too bloated
<Hobbsee> dunno where that was.  that hasnt been on ubuntu-devel.  if you read it on a forum, then it's probably not true.
<ShackJack>  timonator - i dont think that  whats causing X to crash - but you need it on :)
<shirish> Hobbsee: apologies then, I thought it was you.
<Hobbsee> shirish: anyway, vi.
<timonator> ShackJack: ok
<Hobbsee> vim-gtk, if you like
<Tomg> hi all, how can i install the fglrx 8.35.x on feisty?
<ShackJack> I'm afriad I'm stumped on your issue - but maybe over at ubuntu-effects?  My guess is your card it too new and not yet supported :)
<shirish> Hobbsee: I know vi, I have played with it, there was supposed to be some new editor who was supposed to work as replacement for gedit, maybe I read that at gnome
<ShackJack> Well, of to eat a big o' Capt'n Crunch - laters y'all!
<Hobbsee> shirish: someone else mentioned mousepad yesterday
<Hobbsee> maybe that was on the forums
<Hobbsee> wishing ti would replace gedit/kate
<Tomg> anyone? how can i install the fglrx 8.35.x on feisty?
<shirish> Hobbsee: yup somebody said something about mousepad yesterday, maybe I will try it
<blippe> Hobbsee: mousepad is default for xubuntu
<Hobbsee> blippe: yeah, thought it was
<blippe> aint exactly new, but it's good
<shirish> blippe: it is default for xfce
<blippe> shirish: and therefore default for xubuntu :D
<timonator> well, guess what
<timonator> Composite Enabled. still crashes.
<shirish> has anybody played with qalculate?
<timonator> wait, too new? omfg
<Tomg> whats qalculate?
<Tomg> calculator?
<der0b> Hey folks, am I just blind or is there no menu entry for gnome-control-center in the beta?
<shirish> Tomg: it is a powerful calculator
<shirish> Tomg: I am trying to get a hang of it, it does have lot of features
<blippe> shirish: is it the graphical calc or the advanced octave-like thingie?
<Tomg> shirish: what functions does it have?
<Hobbsee> shirish: which version?
<Hobbsee> shirish: (new?)
<Hobbsee>  qalculate |    0.9.4-2 |           sid | all
<Hobbsee>  qalculate | 0.9.4-2build1 | feisty/universe | all
<blippe> shirish: check out octave (it is cli but it rocks), almost asgood as matlab
<shirish> there u have it
* Hobbsee ntoes the debian guy was going to package it, but never did.
<Hobbsee> new is 0.9.5 - 0.9.4's been in ubuntu/debian for ages...
<shirish> Hobbsee: can u get details on who is into packaging, I know of some tools which have been lying dead in ubuntu although debs are there
<Hobbsee> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<shirish> Hobbsee: or even .tar.gz
<Hobbsee> and nothing will be updated in feisty now
<shirish> drats
<shirish> Hobbsee: do u mean even universe or multiverse will be frozen for package upgrades?
<Hobbsee> shirish: yes.
<Hobbsee> shirish: has been for ages, see !schedule
<shirish> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<shirish> http://qalculate.sourceforge.net/gtk-manual/ar01s02.html#qalculate-expression-entry
<shirish> this is way cool
<Hobbsee> shirish: ubuntu doesnt take debs.  it takes sources, with a debian dir.  there's more on that MOTU page.  a lot of things arent up to the high standard of ubuntu packages
<Hobbsee> (and debian packages)
<shirish> I am right now experiencing 89.6 Farhenreit
<shirish> I found out by converting from celcius to farhenreit through qalculate
<VirhYl3> -14 generic is loading, but the top one is not (in grub), keeps crashing... any info on this?
<shirish> Hobbsee: gotcha :)
* Hobbsee wonders what the top one is...
<shirish> gotcha=got it
<VirhYl3> 2.60.12-14 not generic or whatever....
<Hobbsee> hrm.  cant help ther
<Hobbsee> not when i dont know what it is
<VirhYl3> what's the diff between the top grub choice, generic, and recovery.
<shirish> guys if I want to see the updates with the update notification bar which one should I choose in Administration > Software Sources Updates tab
<Hobbsee> recovery boots in recovery mode, the other boots normally
<VirhYl3> well what's diff between normal and generic?
<shirish> VirhYl3: there is normal & recovery
<shirish> VirhYl3: you run recovery when you have issues with running the normal kernel
<Hobbsee> VirhYl3: they both say generic
<VirhYl3> my top one doesn't say anything, then there's recovery, then there's generic.  all the same kernel numbers.
<VirhYl3> generic is working, normal is not, haven't tried recovery.
<rambo3> VirhYl3, wikpedia: 386  processors
<VirhYl3> oh, so generic is for any processor?
<VirhYl3> why would the i386 one be crashing then?
<VirhYl3> is something currently broken with amd64?
<shirish> VirhYl3: are u saying u are seeing 3 kernels in your grub entry, there are normally in the pair of 2
<VirhYl3> yes. three of each.
<VirhYl3> -14 -13 -12, and then Vista at bottom.
<shirish> VirhYl3: interesting would u care to post your /boot/grub/menu.lst to http://pastebin.ca
<shirish> VirhYl3: just copy the contents through gedit & paste it there, and give us the link
<VirhYl3> copy which contents?
<Hobbsee> all o fit
<VirhYl3> all of what?
<VirhYl3> I was logged out for like 6 seconds, maybe I missed the initial command.
<shirish> she means all of the content of your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<VirhYl3> ok... right back...
<shirish> VirhYl3: type gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shirish> Hobbsee: do these motu people have IRC channels?
<VirhYl3> got it... goin' to pastebin
<robin> How do I eliminate mouse lag in FPS games? feisty beta ppc
<Hobbsee> shirish: yes.  #ubuntu-motu
<greigm> hi all, ive upgraded from 6.10 to the new beta, and now my ubuntu doesnt boot, can anyone help me?
<Hobbsee> shirish: i'll warn you though - they wont suddenly do more work just because you're asking them to.  however, you're free to get involved if you wish
<shirish> ok thanx because that is not mentioned there, it should be, shouldn it
<shirish> Hobbsee: thats ok, atleast I would know what these guys talk about if the channnel is active
<VirhYl3> pastebin is not workin'.
<Hobbsee> it's often active
<greigm> what does this message mean.... /bin/ish cant access tty; job control turned off ???
<shirish> VirhYl3: try !paste
<Hobbsee> shirish: even if people arent talking, there's usually a response from someone
<robin> How do I eliminate mouse lag in FPS games? feisty beta ppc
<shirish> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shirish> VirhYl3: try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<VirhYl3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14389/
<shirish> VirhYl3: was this an upgrade or setting up through Live CD?
<shirish> I mean the Feisty Live CD
<VirhYl3> several upgrades after an install from live cd.
<peyote> Is Herd-6 still comming or will the RC be the next step?
<VirhYl3> herd6 is cancelled.
<Hobbsee> peyote: see the /topic
<peyote> thanks. should have read the topic ;)
<shirish> VirhYl3: what I would suggest that u comment out the non-generic one (the first entry) on both the 14 as well as 13,  It should look as 12 is looking
<boojit> arghaghagh why did frigging update manager decide to install KDE with the last set of updates
<shirish> VirhYl3: ok lemme edit your entry then u can cp it to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<boojit> did anyone else run into that?
<VirhYl3> cool, thanks.
<rambo3> VirhYl3, just shorten them to 2 . in howmany
<rambo3> dont uncoment it
<VirhYl3> OK.
<boojit> i've been careful to never install anything with a dumb "k" in front of it and now all of a sudden i have retarded KDE on my system.
<Jisao> check the language, boojit
<shirish> VirhYl3: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14392/
<greigm> can someone help me please... i upgraded to the new beta however i have a few bugs so i want to boot 6.10 but it doesnt boot, it just hangs at the logo screen, any ideas?
<shirish> either download it as menu.lst to your /home/username/ partition & then do sudo mv menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst
<boojit> Jisao: what language
<boojit> do you live on some planet where "dumb" and "retarded" are swear words or something?
<poningru> greigm: what bugs do you have?
<poningru> greigm: and you cant boot 6.10 unless thats in a seperate partition
<greigm> poningru : i get the message cant access tty;job control turned off
<Jisao> kubuntu people also use this channel to test feisty, boojit. A little respect goes a long way.
<greigm> poningru : the older 6.10 build shows on grub, and starts to boot then just hangs. shouldnt it still boot?
<boojit> Jisao: what I hurt your feelings because I called KDE retarded? man, grow a pair.
<boojit> that's just the most insane thing I've ever heard. Anyway, I'm out.
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* boojit was kicked off #ubuntu+1 by Hobbsee (and grow some maturity while you're out, please...)
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> puncht.
<Hobbsee> -h
* Hobbsee suspect he installed a kdelib of some sort - maybe for amarok or something.
<VirhYl3> Ok, thanks for the help, let's hope that works! :D
<poningru> greigm: so you cant boot to either?
<greigm> ponigru : no, the new beta gives me that error i put up, and the old install just hangs at the ubuntu loading screen
<poningru> hmm that teh sucks
<poningru> greigm: how did you install feisty?
<poningru> did you upgrade?
<poningru> or install on another partition?
<greigm> poningru : i upgraded over the update manager
<poningru> yeah you cant use your older one thats just the old kernel and initrd image
<poningru> all the packages are newer so it wont boot
<greigm> poningru : i found this on a bug report by someone-- " Did you do the new feature on apt-get that removes unnecessary packages? If so, it seems it might have removed upstart.. this was another bug recently posted." that seems to be issue
<greigm> my live cd wont boot either. im screwed
<poningru> wth
<poningru> what does your livecd say?
<greigm> nothing, it just loads as normal, i get teh ubuntu loading menu then the screen goes blank and it doesnt change
<greigm> wish i didnt try upgrade now lol :(
<poningru> greigm: ah thats your vid card probably
<poningru> press ctrl+shift+f1
<poningru> when your screen goes blank
<poningru> do you have any sound?
<greigm> i did have that issue before, i had to config X whatever its called, sorry im new to linux
<greigm> no no sound
<shirish> greigm: are u able to jump on console CTRL+ALT+F1
<poningru> no sound because of no speakers? or just sound doesnt work?
<shirish> greigm: if you are able to log in through console then most probably your system is recoverable
<firefoxman> Is there a prebuild package of KQEMU avalable for fiesty?
<greigm> no sound with speakers on
<greigm> shirish : log in at what point?
<greigm> shirish : sorry as i say im new to all this
<shirish> greigm: no sweat, even im new at this
<poningru> gerv: oh it makes sense
<poningru> err
<poningru> greigm: ^^
<poningru> greigm: its the libata trouble
<poningru> pretty sure
<greigm> according to this... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/59792
<ubotu> Malone bug 59792 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Kernel 2.6.17-7-generic fails to boot, I get the BusyBox instead" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<shirish> poningru: you are also having issues with libata
<firefoxman> Hello?
<poningru> greigm: ok here we go
<shirish> !info KQemu
<greigm> ive deleted a file it need for boot, as when i upgraded it said remove unused things i hit yes
<ubotu> Package kqemu does not exist in feisty
<poningru> greigm: its cool first when it gives that error does it drop you down to a command prompt
<greigm> yes
<shirish> firefoxman: there u go, it seems there is not one
<greigm> i believe i have to reinstall what i have deleted to boot the beta, but how to do it as i cant load ubuntu is beyond me
<shirish> greigm: if it drops you to command prompt then it is recoverable most probably
<Jisao> Does the latest Feisty beta installs from CD, or is it still bugged?
<firefoxman> shirish: So, when should I expecct one?
<poningru> greigm: ok here we go
<shirish> firefoxman: not in this release for sure, no idea m8, it would be in universe so u should MOTU about that
<poningru> greigm: are you at the command prompt right now?
* shirish installed from CD
<aaroncampbell> what package gives me mod_rewrite for apache2?
<shirish> guys although this would be running, I am off to have a short shower
<poningru> Jisao: it's been working
<greigm> poningru : sorry no im on windows to get on irc
<poningru> ah
<poningru> greigm: oh :(
<shirish> 90 Farhenreit or 39 celcius
<poningru> greigm: you dont have another computer?
<Jisao> ok. I'll try a third time (the first two previous attempts did not install).
<poningru> through which you can irc?
<greigm> poningru : whats the paste link so i can show u somehting...
<poningru> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<peter77> I've noticed that some ppl have something like a dashboard in gnome
<greigm> poningru : im afraid not, i will have to write it down
<greigm> thanks
<shirish> Jisao: if you are having issues with live cd may I suggest alternate CD
<poningru> peter77: dashboard?
<peter77> you know, like the one on the mac
<shirish> ok off now guys
<shirish> have fun
<greigm> bye
<poningru> peter77: like a dock?
<poningru> !dashboard
<N6REJ> morning folks, I've got a strange problem.  Adept keeps telling me there is a verision upgrade but when I go to do it it says its missing some sort of file. at the very beginning of the wizard.
<peter77> ahh, sorry got the two mixed up
<Jisao> I always use alternate CD, shirish, as I run multi-boot.  If I don't, the MBR gets "hijiacked" ;-)
<peter77> I meant the dock
<poningru> oh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dashboard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> N6REJ: should be fixed now
<greigm> poningru : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14398/
<N6REJ> Hobbsee: just did my morning upgrade and it still does it.
<greigm> poningru can u read that pls
<shirish> ok sorry m8, bath time I have been postphoning it for long now, even the potential flies/mosquitoes would start smelling better than me soon
<poningru> greigm: k
<poningru> peter77: http://www.gnome-dock.org/trac
<peter77> thanx
* N6REJ lol@shirsh
<N6REJ> I beat you to it shirish
<poningru> greigm: oh we can do the chroot thing first
<greigm> poningru : even tho i cannot boot with the live cd/
<greigm> ?*
<poningru> greigm: when in livecd can you press ctrl+shift+f1 and get a command prompt?
<greigm> poningru : my live cd wont boot, but perhaps i can get into that command prompt, assuming i can can u give me instructions to do the nessecary steps
<greigm> poningru : the live cd i have is for 6.10 not the beta, will that still be ok
<poningru> yes
<N6REJ> Hobbsee: you got an idea what to do?
<poningru> greigm: when the live cd monitor blanks, press ctrl+shift+f1
<greigm> poningru : ok if possible could u give me the instructions and i shall write them down and try
<poningru> this should show you a command prompt
<poningru> k
<greigm> poningru ok thank go ahead
<Hobbsee> N6REJ: yes.  wait.  keep updating
<N6REJ> Hobbsee: k, next q, I've got a logitech webcam, that the audio is working fine on, but camorama says it can't find the video device.  Any idea where to start troubleshooting?
<Hobbsee> N6REJ: ah yes, i see...
<Hobbsee> none at all
<poningru> at the command prompt, we have to do couple of things a) figure out what the name of your hard drive is i.e hda1, hda2 etc. then b) we have to mount it then c) we have to chroot it then d) within the chroot we have to apt-get install ubuntu-minimal
* Hobbsee goes to bug the relevant parties about that adept bug
<N6REJ> Hobbsee: that makes 2 of us ;)
<poningru> greigm:
* N6REJ thanks Hobbsee
<poningru> a) you can generally check the name of your hard drive by going to /sys/blocks there should be something like hda hdb or sda sdb etc.
<poningru> greigm: ok dude I dont think this is possible like this
<poningru> its an interactive thing...
<poningru> I cant give you instructions
<poningru> you sure you dont have another box you can use to irc?
<greigm> poninggru : i see. can i do the command to list my hdds?
<greigm> i dont im afraid:(
<N6REJ> Hobbsee: afraid I've got more bad news, I can't select a package for install either in adept.  It ignores the request!
<zdzichuBG> greigm: tree /dev/disk
<julian-> This is probably the most insanely obvious question ever, but I'm still a noob so what the hell. I've got Ubuntu working in Parallels but whenever I restart/logout etc. it disconnects from the network and I have to manually reconnect it, any way to make it do it automatically?
<poningru> greigm: the thing is we have to figure out what partition you boot off of
<rambo3> greigm, you can use : blkid
<greigm> poningru : what would be the command to mount the hdd, say it was hda2, which i think it is.
<poningru> ok
<poningru> greigm: mkdir /mnt/whatever
<poningru> then
<poningru> mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/whatever
<poningru> thats how you mount it
<greigm> ok thanks
<poningru> thats step b)
<Hobbsee> N6REJ: fun
<poningru> now for c)
<N6REJ> Hobbsee: lol, isn't life grand ;)
<poningru> keep in mind you have to do sudo in front of all this
<poningru> greigm: c) sudo chroot /mnt/whatever
<greigm> the whatever being hda2* ?
<poningru> greigm: no the whatever is just any name you want to use
<poningru> its just a folder name
<poningru> it can be any name you want it to be including 'whatever'
<greigm> so i can call it whatever i like,
<poningru> right
<greigm> ok i understand
<Hobbsee> N6REJ: yeah.  i tend to use apt
<greigm> then the apt-get install ubuntu-minimal?
<N6REJ> Hobbsee: yeah, me too, I just tried synaptic and it worked.  But didn't show the version upgrade.
<poningru> so now after you have chrooted just 'sudo aptitude install ubuntu-minimal'
<poningru> yep
<greigm> ok thanks, and finally, will sudo fdisk -l work in command prompt?
<LjL> err yeah, it will *only* work in a command prompt :P
<greigm> well im new to all this, i need to make sure :)
<greigm> poningru : thank u, i shall go and try this, fingers crossed...
<poningru> hmm?
<poningru> oh yeah fdisk will work
* N6REJ hmmmmmm... cam doesn't even show up in gimp
<poningru> err ... you have to list the device though...
<poningru> !webcam | N6REJ
<ubotu> N6REJ: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<N6REJ> thanks
<N6REJ> poningru: its really strange how the audio works but the video doesn't though.
<julian-> any ideas?
<rambo3> will alternative cd be free of property drivers?
<stdin> anyone know why I get this with "sudo ifup eth1" http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14403/ ?
<stdin> I had to open wireshark and configure it manually
<Jisao> Is there a kubuntu i-386 alternate image more recent than March 22nd?
<jouke> Just installed feisty but can't get the mic to work. I hear myself back but the recorder doesn't record anything. I enabled all preferences in volume control and tried many different combinations. Any idea?
<stdin> Jisao: daily build: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<Jisao> tx
<playa4002> I am having troubles getting wine working, any suggestions?
<Jisao> Nice download speed too!
* julian- cries in a non-automatically reconnecting to a network way
<dfgas> anyone use linux on a gateway mt3418
<playa4002> or pretty much no wine untill the version comes out for 7.04? :(
<N6REJ> poningru: you up on webcams?
<Howdy125> In xubuntu I upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04 and when I boot it stops at "usb 1-2 configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice" .. anyone know if this is fixable ?
<shirish> guys I deleted all the panels, is there any way to bring panels back or have a fresh panel?
<dnl> Is there a major problem with CVS in 7.04?  I can't check anything out... I get "cannot get working directory: No such file or directory"
<shirish> spoke too soon, I got it :)
<shirish> dnl: better see the changelog of the app.
<mahdi> could anybody plz help me with smth? after my last upgrade sound stopped working
<mahdi> it says resource not avaiable for reading
<Adlai> after a recent update, the kernel fails to recognize my usb mouse
<Adlai> I have all relevant modules loaded, but dmesg shows no change when unplugging and replugging
<peter77> has anyone here managed to get Second Life to work properly when using beryl?
<nixnoob> hey how do i setup compiz-extra package in feisty?
<mahdi> seems like alsa is broken in feisty :(
<SlimeyPete> mahdi: yeah.
<mahdi> SlimeyPete: any known workaround?
<SlimeyPete> mahdi: apparently installing from source tends to work. I'm trying that now myself.
<Gog123> i cant update my ubuntu 6.10 to 7.04beta
<Gog123>  it says Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<Gog123>  how do i fix this?
<nixnoob> whats the name of the channel for feisty graphical issues?
<Gog123> i cant update my ubuntu 6.10 to 7.04beta
<Gog123>  it says Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<Gog123>  how do i fix this?
<johnficca> I started the computer when I was out camping with no Internet and now it takes forever to boot up, it gets stuck like half way for like two minutes, any ideas?
<SlimeyPete> yep
<SlimeyPete> remove /etc/network/interfaces
<SlimeyPete> it's a known bug and is affecting everybody
<johnficca> just rm it
<SlimeyPete> yeah. Well, if I were you I'd copy it to your home dir first.
<johnficca> ok and then remove it
* SlimeyPete removed his yesterday, and still seems to have network support
<SlimeyPete> yeah
<jouke> ok, got the sound working. I'm not sure what did the trick
<johnficca> and I can still go online
<SlimeyPete> johnficca: yes, should be able to. NEtworkmanager doesn't seem to pay much attention to that file. I'm typing this on a kubuntu laptop which now has no interfaces file.
<johnficca> cool
<johnficca> thanks for the help
<SlimeyPete> np
<Arko> hi
<Arko> I have installed 386 and generic kernel
<Arko> may I uninstall one of them?
<Hobart> Arko -> yes
<crdlb> Arko, you can remove 386
<Arko> Okay
<Hobart> I believe generic is for 686-era machines
<Arko> removing
<Hobart> if you are on an actual 386, maybe not :)
<Arko> what about 12 and 13 kernels?
<Hobart> assuming the kernel you are running on currently is OK old revs can be purged
<Arko> okay... removing too
<Arko> thanks
<Hobart> if there turns out to be a prob [never happened to me]  but the ver you have has working networking/io you can always reinstall the other one and file a report :)
<Hobart> just never kill your main working one
<Arko> right
<ShackJack> That would be a nice option to have in Option MGR - remove old kernels :)
<shirish> Hobart: how would one go about purging an old kernel & the related files?
<ShackJack> err update mgr..
<nixnoob> anyone kno how to configure the compiz-extra package?
<lupine_85> apt-get remove linux-image-<kernel-version>
<lupine_85> make sure you get the right version ;)
<shirish> Hobart: like lets say I want to keep -12 & -14 but not the -13 version which came in-between
<ShackJack> shirish - just go to synaptic - search for linux (name only) then sort by installed packages...
<Hobart> shirish -> I go into aptitude and use the '_' instead of '-' to purge
<Hobart> don't know about the GUI version
<shirish> lupine_85: Hobart I too like aptitude no deborphans lying around
<Hobart> ShackJack -> I can see why it's left out, too easy to let someone leave an unbootable box :)
<ShackJack> Hobart - fer sure :)
<lupine_85> aptitude-- :p
<ShackJack> Hobart - are you saying there's command line option for that, or you just aptitude remove linux-image-2.6xxx etc...?
<shirish> Hobart: so it would be aptitude remove linux-image kernel version number major number minor number
<ShackJack> shirish - I find it easier to use synaptic... - just check 'em off :)
<Adlai> shirish: for me, it's sudo aptitude remove linux-image-2.6.20-12-generic linux-image-2.6.20-13-generic
<Adlai> but yes, I used synaptic and searched for "linux-image"
<Adlai> and then just marked off the old ones
<Hobart> ShackJack -> I use the curses [textmode]  aptitude usually
<Hobart> though it took me a while to learn the keystrokes
<ShackJack> Adlai - yes, but that won't find linux-headers linux-restricted..
<Hobart> and sadly part of aptitudes docs are only in the flat text [no not manpage]  docs
<ShackJack> Hobart - I do to normally - but for removing linux images, it's just easier I think (than remember which ones you have in there, version #;s)
<Hobart> shirish / ShackJack -> I go into aptitude and search ('/') for 2.6.20-12 , then hit '_' for the first package, 'n' for the next search match, '_' again, etc etc, then 'g' to make it go
<ShackJack> Meh, open synaptic - search 'linux' (name only) click checkbox column to sort by installed packages and check off the linux-image, headers and restricted of old packages :) EZ Peezy
<Hobart> sadly when I was trying to purge feisty of everything fglrx I found just taking the packages out left some stuff, frustrating as I couldn't figure out why dmesg reported I was always reloading the older version and I thought it was purged :)  (oh ...
<Hobart> ... well ATI's new one was still bored, 2D for me :)
<Hobart> ShackJack -> I'm guessing you don't hate the mouse :D
<shirish> guys can u check out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14411/
<ShackJack> Hobart - I'm indifferent - but often sometimes things are quicker the GUI way... I don't feel the need to be a l33t CLI user all the time :)
<shirish> I have got some broken error while removing the linux-image
<ShackJack> To update my system and install new packages I use aptitude for the (slightly) better dependency managing...
<shirish> ShackJack: same here
<shirish> ShackJack: can u check the link for me
<shirish> Hobart: can u  also check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14411/
<shirish> and see if its ok to go ahead or not
<ShackJack> shirish - Yeah, though you want remove the linux-headers and old restricted module packages
<ShackJack> That's why synaptic is easier to visualize in this case ;)
<Hobart> ShackJack -> oh kbd is not l33t, I'm just waiting for the day when I can have tears of joy rolling down by face because one of the gui pkg managers has sane, quick kbd shortcuts that don't mysteriously loose focus and leave the kbd dead 'till you ...
<Hobart> ... mouseclick in some subwidget :)
<Hobart> shirish -> actually
<Hobart> you are removing not purging
<ShackJack> Hobart - I heard that... Ultimately for more widespread adoption of Linux desktop - it'll have to be more GUI managable...
<Hobart> that may not matter but it may leave behind a junk file or two
<ShackJack> But I likely the CLI for some things...
<payan> how to install automatix2?
<ShackJack> shirish - In synaptic, I always choose "completely remove"
<ShackJack> payan - Ummm don't :)
<zdzichuBG> which bug was about crappy transfer with ipw3945?
<Hobart> ShackJack -> sadly windows widgets are the most kbd useable I have used - and ms is hurrying to fix that by breaking the ui a lot or making things more annoying (addremove programs now has what 6 focus-points per package, including 'show how ...
<Hobart> ... popular' etc?)
<ShackJack> Hobart - windows widgets? Do you mean in Vista?
<Arko> nice
<N6REJ> I'm trying to install a font and the instructions say to "install via font:// in kde" what does that mean?
<shirish> Hobart: there are screenlets, gdesklets which are widget stuff for linux
<Hobart> ShackJack -> nah haven't installed my copy of vista yet, I meant the stock win32 gui widgets, forget the name for them from the api layer
<Hobbsee> N6REJ: type that into the address bar of konqueror
<Hobart> by widget I mean gui component :)
<shirish> guys where does Syanptic keep its logs?
<Hobart> using it in the old X widget toolset 1993-era meaning : )
<Hobbsee> shirish: /var/log/dpkg.log?
<ShackJack> Hobart - gotcha.
<shirish> thnx Hobbsee
<Hobart> as in AlertDialog("OMG!"); instead of drawsquare(),drawtext() etc
<ShackJack> Hobart - I only use Windows for games and syncing my MP3 these days :)
<dnl> When I try to run autoconf, it is giving me "cannot guess build type; you must specify one"
* Hobbsee suggests that dnl specifies ones, then.  probably by looking at the man page for syntax
<Hobart> I'm torn between shrinking this new laptop's feisty partition and ditzing around with Vista or continuing to punch myself in the nads with trying to get opengl accel for a radeon mobility 200 so I can play tremulous / nexuiz :)
<dnl> I think the reason is because it is on a 64-bit processor.  What is the proper build type for the ubuntu x86 live cd?
<N6REJ> Hobbsee: its not working.  I have a font called "chalk.ttf" that is sitting on my desktop
<shirish> damn it the dpkg.log does not show while there were some files remaining even after doing a complete removal through syanptic of -13
<Hobart> dnl -> not sure about that error - but if you are on an i386 or x86_64 system, usually I've seen autoconf guess right ... which package?
<Hobart> I am on i386 feisty and can try running a configure
<Arko_> do I need linux-headers
<Hobbsee> dnl: i386, i would have thought.  maybe i486,
<Hobbsee> N6REJ: i'd imagine you'd have to use font://~/Desktop/chalk.tff
<shirish> it seems dpkg.log does not capture the errors of whatever happened on syanptic do not know whether that is by choice or design
<dnl> Hobbsee/Hobart: architectures don't work.. it needs something in CPU-Vendor-OS format.
<dnl> (I've tried i686-pc-linux-gnu)
<poningru> dnl: what are you trying to do?
<shirish> what is that command for a cold reboot CTRL+SysRq+ ?
<dnl> poningru: I'm trying to compile a program onto the live cd.  (cinelerra)
<N6REJ> Hobbsee: comes back with a white screen and at the bottom says "no files-folders"
<Hobbsee> ah.  no idea then
<dnl> poningru: Autoconf's configure script fails to guess the build type.
<poningru> buh...
<poningru> why cinerella?
<poningru> kino or lives
<shirish> guys anybody knows the keyboard combo to do a cold reboot?
<thompa> what is the disk mounting utility fro kde or gnome called?
<dnl> shirish: ALT+SYSRQ+B to immediately reboot.
<thompa> kwikdisk?
<dnl> poningru: Kino is too simplistic, and I have never heard of lives.
<shirish> dnl: thanx
<dnl> shirish: You might want to do the full ALT+SYSRQ+ R S E I U B sequence.
<shirish> dnl: what does that one do?
<dnl> shirish: Syncs your disks, remounts them readonly, and kills all processes first.
<dnl> shirish: Rescuing Skinny Elephants Is Utterly Boring
<thompa> kdf i found it
<playa4002> Anyone have wine running on ubuntu feisty?
<shirish> dnl : is there any documentation for the SysRQ combo things anywhere?
<Hobart> shirish -> yes in Documentation in the kernel
<Hobart> just a sec for url
<dnl> shirish: http://www.linuxhowtos.org/Tips%20and%20Tricks/sysrq.htm
<Hobart> http://lxr.linux.no/source/Documentation/sysrq.txt
<Hobart> shirish -> also see the wikipedia page on skinny elephants : )
<shirish> dnl: Hobart: thanx
<Hobart> dnl -> goodness gracious is that source code hard
<dnl> Hobart: Which source code?
<Hobart> cinelerra's doc/installation.html says "this may not build. it's hard. just unpack the binaries from our rpm after rpm2cpio"
<Hobart> o_O
<dnl> Hobart: Are you using the SVN version of cinelerra?
<Hobart> n - source dl from site
<dnl> Hobart: (it actually builds... if I can get autoconf to work properly)
<dnl> Hobart: cvs.cinelerra.org - the "community" version of Cinelerra that 99% of people who use it use.
<Hobart> ohh
<dnl> Hobart: If you are trying to compile it, just make sure you are on a regular filesystem mounted under /.  No unions, bind mounts, etc.  (Otherwise, CVS will refuse to run, and Cinelerra needs cvs so autopoint will run)
<dnl> (if / is a real filesystem, it should work.  Currently, I'm making a custom livecd by chrooting into a unionfs)
<Hobart> wacky
<cizra> Aiee! I upgraded to Feisty beta and my /dev/hda* are gone!
<Nicke> cizra: Have you checked that they aren't at /dev/sda* ?
<cizra> Nicke: They actually are.
<cizra> Since when? Why?
<Hobbsee> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Nicke> cizra: See above :)
<cizra> Interesting...
<Adlai> so can anyone help me with this USB problem?
<Adlai> the device is not being recognized by the kernel when I plug it in
<shirish> anybody here who has been pretty active on launchpad?
<Hobbsee> shirish: for the love of anything good, if people cant answer you on 4 channels in the past few hours, then perhaps you should wait a few days and try again.
<Hobbsee> havent you noticed that things are quieter than usual over easter?
<shirish> oops no idea, I am 2 continents away
<shirish> also not a christian so no idea when easter happens
<Adlai> oh gee, you're right
<Adlai> happy easter
* Hobbsee thought most people got public holidays
<playa4002> Anyone using wine on ubuntu 7.04 feisty?
* bur[n] er is an active atheist this weekend :)
* shirish get holiday on diwali
<Hobbsee> but the fact still stands - if most people arent responding, then it's probably the weekend or something, so they arent here.
<bur[n] er> playa4002: i am and it's slooooooooooooooowwwwwwwww
<shirish> I thought free/open source is all about passion
<Hobbsee> it is, but people also get annoyed when you ask the same thing over and over to the same people
<Adlai> well Hobbsee, considering the channel isn't too active, as you said, I don't think it's a big deal if someone keeps asking the same question
<Adlai> it might be nice to let them know that they probably won't get an answer
<Adlai> but if it really bothers you that much, maybe you should go make yourself a sandwich or something and give the IRC a rest
<Hobbsee> Adlai: no.  i've just seen him asking it over 4, including a couple of development ones :P
<bur[n] er> lol
<bur[n] er> Hobbsee: why's it gotta be a "he" ? ;)
<Hobbsee> Adlai: i'm about to, actually.  just going to kick the next delightful person in #ubuntu who's trolling
<Adlai> haha
<Adlai> hoo-ray for sandwiches
<Adlai> you're right; dev channels are a no-no
<Hobbsee> nope, ompaul beat me to it
<bur[n] er> Hobbsee: thanks for the blkid tip... i never knew how to get UUID's :)
<Hobbsee> well, serious questions are fine :)
<Hobbsee> bur[n] er: :)
<Adlai> indeed
<defendguin> is anyone else getting a long pause during boot?
<bur[n] er> defendguin: i get a long pause between gdm & gnome
<Hobbsee> Adlai: wanting to help is also fine.  however, armchair wand-waving doesnt work.
<Adlai> defendguin: it's probably your system waiting for a network response or something
<defendguin> Adlai: exactly
<defendguin> but why did it start happening last week?
<Adlai> dunno
<Adlai> happened for me too
<kaouete> oh, same here !
<Adlai> perhaps an update changed the timeout length
<cizra> Nicke: So, should I upgrade everything no UUIDs, for example cameras? It'd give an unambiguous way to mount them.
<Adlai> you can probably change a configuration file somewhere, but I'm not sure where (I'm used to gentoo's placement of them)
<cizra> s/ no / to /
<defendguin> Adlai: it really shouldn't be looking for a network at boot anyway
<Adlai> why not?
<defendguin> not on a laptop not with network manager managing my connection
<Adlai> your negation creates ambiguity
<defendguin> whatever is waiting for a response should just ask NM if i have a network connection and move on
<Nicke> cizra: Don't know.. I'm using UUID for the root partition, but the /dev/sda* names for my other mounts
<Adlai> hmm
<Hobbsee> defendguin: comment out everything but the lo lines in /etc/network/interfaces
<Nicke> (as in the windows partition etc)
<Hobbsee> that'll stop dhclient from waiting
<Hobbsee> on boot
<shirish> ok time for me to defend myself I asked that question in #launchpad, but then if it not to be asked in #launchpad then where?
<Adlai> shirish: ask not where, but when
<cizra> What's the right way to manage initscripts in Ubuntu?
<shirish> Adlai: it is 10 p.m. here right now, usually I am up till 3 a.m. as I wanna learn about ubuntu as much as I can
<shirish> Adlai: figuring that for the western world its morning time there
<Adlai> it's about noon in new york
<shirish> @now calcutta
<ubotu> Current time in Asia/Calcutta: April 07 2007, 21:41:14 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 3 days
<shirish> @now london
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/London: April 07 2007, 17:11:24 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 3 days
<defendguin> Hobbsee: i know i didn't go in there and put those lines there.  What update would have done that or what program?
<Hobbsee> defendguin: your standard updates.  dont remember exactly
<Adlai> shirish: the point is if people aren't answering, it's because they don't know or they aren't there
<Adlai> you can always try fora
<shirish> now what is fora?
<shirish> or u mean forums?
<Adlai> fori?
<Adlai> forums?
<Adlai> yeah
<Adlai> sure
* Hobbsee notes that those who work all week on launchpad tend to get weekends off...
<poningru> fori would be masculine
<poningru> Hobbsee: yeah its lame
<Hobbsee> heh
<Adlai> I would leave a thread on one, and come back another time and see if someone responded
<Adlai> at that point you can try the IRC channels again, and maybe a different set of people will be active
<|NewUser|> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<shirish> true, actually I was not on today the whole day one never knows the best time to be on IRC
<Jisao> The daily iso image is larger than my CD... Is there a setting in KIIIb to overburn or whatever?
<shirish> apologies Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> shirish: it's not really time of day that's the issue, so much.  it's the day of the week
<Hobbsee> ie, when it's the weekend in all countries, less people are here
<shirish> understood, so usually nothing should be done from friday to monday as 2 days would be in over 3 continents
<|NewUser|> can i generate new source.list file from somewhere?
<Adlai> |NewUser|: you can always edit it
<Hobbsee> shirish: no, but you might not expect to get an answer
<|NewUser|> Adlai: maybe i generate souce.list file somewhere.. but i forget the link
<cizra> Strange. There is a symlink /etc/rc5.d/S16aiccu pointing to /etc/init.d/aiccu, but aiccu still doesn't start at boot.
<Adlai> I don't know
<Adlai> you can have mine if you want, I'll pastebin it
<Adlai> I think it's fairly vanilla
<|NewUser|> Adlai: sure..
* Hobbsee --> bed
<defendguin> anyone know about zfs?
<Hobbsee> !sources | |NewUser|
<ubotu> |NewUser|: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
* shirish to dinner
<Hobbsee> !easysource | |NewUser|
<ubotu> |NewUser|: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Adlai> |NewUser|: here: http://rafb.net/p/ljyLHR44.html
<zdzichuBG> defendguin: what do you want to know?
<|NewUser|> ohh ya this one..
<|NewUser|> Hobbsee: thankyou
<asdfewer> hih
<asdfewer> my feisty is hosed, a bit
<asdfewer> did a dist upgrade (from beta, or so, to the latest, whatever that is) and now gdm is erroring
<defendguin> zdzichuBG: well i was interested if ubuntu would add support for it
<asdfewer> when I put in my user name and password, gdm says either the disk is full, or it can't open the home dir
<Hobbsee> asdfewer: is the disk full?
<asdfewer> "either way, you can't log in" it says, or something to that effect
<asdfewer> neg
<asdfewer> hmm
<lupine_85> sounds like a permissions problem
<asdfewer> shouldn't be
<asdfewer> rgr
<Hobbsee> asdfewer: try *not* logging in as root.
<lupine_85> chown -R your /home
<bur[n] er> asdfewer: removing ~/.ICEauthority myight help... though not sure
<Hobbsee> !root | asdfewer
<ubotu> asdfewer: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<asdfewer> hobbsee: how do I not log in as root?
<zdzichuBG> defendguin: file request for packaging zfs-on-fuse
<bur[n] er> asdfewer: type something other than "root" into the username box ;)
<asdfewer> I don
<asdfewer> I don't type root into the userbox.. in fact, I believe that is disabled
<dnl> Is there any reason why the automake1.8 and automake1.9 packages don't include aclocal?
<asdfewer> i'm in safe mode now
<asdfewer> so it logged me in as root
<asdfewer> when I try to log in as my user name from the command line in safe mode, that works, but startx doesnt
<asdfewer> from the user log on
<bur[n] er> asdfewer: does your user own its own homedir?
<asdfewer> yes
<bur[n] er> all files?
<bur[n] er> .ICEAuthority in particular
<defendguin> zdzichuBG: i was also wondering if ubuntu would be interested in moving away from ext3.  its not exactly great for a desktop user
<asdfewer> I did a ls -l on home and it was owned by my user
<asdfewer> but, I didn't check iceauthority or anything inside
<bur[n] er> do that :)  ls -la |grep ICE
<asdfewer> is there a alt-f3 terminal or something in safe mode, so I can go back and forth?
<|NewUser|> When i try to update my edgy with update-manager there is some packages not going to download.. like openoffice.org-style-human, pthon-uno, openoffice.org-writer, openoffice.org-filter-binfilter, openoffice.org-calc.
* bur[n] er knows little about "recovery" mode
<lupine_85> it's just "single" mode
<|NewUser|> Opps* not *edgy* its *fiestybeta*
<bur[n] er> |NewUser|: do a dist-upgrade
<lupine_85> so only one VT, IIRC
<bur[n] er> asdfewer: you could use screen
<asdfewer> lupine_85: damn
<asdfewer> don't remember the screen commands
<asdfewer> probably not installed either
<|NewUser|> bur[n] er: i have fiestybeta.. i update almost all things from update-manager but this packages not going to download .
<defendguin> zdzichuBG: ext3 sucks when you try to recover a file you deleted
<bur[n] er> ctrl a - c for new scren... ctrl a - n to go to next, and ctrl a - p for previous
<zdzichuBG> defendguin: what's wrong with ext3/4? and where to move, to GFS like SUSE?
<zdzichuBG> undeleting files always sucks
<|NewUser|> bur[n] er: this all packages in " main " repos.
<lupine_85> meh, that' probably why they make it so hard to get rid of ~/.Trash
<bur[n] er> |NewUser|: so dist-upgrade from a term
<zdzichuBG> that's what backups are for ;)
<asdfewer> installing from here with and exec command ;)
<defendguin> zdzichuBG: laptop user
<|NewUser|> bur[n] er: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<lupine_85> ext* is good for general purpose work, and rock-stable
<sine> hey guys.. is anyone familiar with problems concerning a lowlatency kernel?
<bur[n] er> |NewUser|: yepper
<defendguin> defendguin: doesn't really work well for him to be updating all the time
<|NewUser|> bur[n] er; OkiE :)
<asdfewer> ...
<defendguin> zdzichuBG: have you looked at osx's upcoming feature called time machine?
<asdfewer> running /exec screen tells me
<asdfewer> I must be connected to a terminal
<bur[n] er> asdfewer: run it from a term then instead of within irssi or whatever client you're using
<asdfewer> yea
<zdzichuBG> defendguin: from what I saw, it automated backup
<bur[n] er> time machine is like windows system restore... but cooler :)
<asdfewer> ok, guess I'll have to log off freenode for a bit... you say just chown and/or delete iceauthority?
<lupine_85> might as well chown the entire directory and everything in it
<asdfewer> chown me -R ??
<defendguin> bur[n] er: i was very very impressed.  you don't have to use it often but when you do it's very comforting
<lupine_85> yeah
<asdfewer> roger that.. out here, thanks
<sine> what can i do when the bootsplash freezes when booting a lowlatency kernel (2.6.20-13 and 14)? when i press ctrl+alt+del, the status bar jumps a little further, but that does not work a second time, then the system is rebooting
<dnl> By the way... why are there four versions of automake in Feisty?
<lupine_85> because they're not backwards-compatible :p
<dnl> Well, they don't properly work out symlinks.
<greg_g> sorry for the stupid question, but the topic message says the release date is the "week of April 19"  April 19 is a Thursday, not the normal day to give the date for "the week of"
<greg_g> does that mean the release date is the 19th?
<defendguin> i'm having a problem with gconf not saving a setting past reboot
<defendguin> it keeps going back to an old setting
<johey> How do I configure the language of digiKam? Before I updated my system, it adapted the global regionality settings, but now it runs in English no matter what. I'm using digiKam 0.8.2 with Kubuntu Fiesty and KDE 3.5.5.
<defendguin> zdzichuBG: zfs never need to fsck every 30 boots   that really blows
<dnl> Why does apt-get upgrade want to update so many packages on a very recent "daily" live cd?
<bur[n] er> dnl: just a guess, but I'd say developers did a lot of changes :P
<aaroncampbell> what package gives me mod_rewrite for apache2?
<Hidan> !gnome-system-monitor
<Hidan> hmmm
<DanaG> Hah, Charter can now be filed under "broken":
<DanaG> http://www11.charter.net/not_found
<Hidan> has anyone ever had gnome-system-monitor crash on them before?
<Hidan> or gnome-system-log even?
<warren_> hi folks... I have a TNT2 card and am trying to get open gl working in feisty
<warren_> anyone here know much about restricted drivers?
<crdlb> warren_, ok did you install nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<crdlb> warren_, and linux-restricted-modules-generic
<warren_> I did, but in the restricted driver manager it says "need reboot" and I have rebooted a few times
<hannesduck> Hello how can i activate compiz in kde
<Hidan> hmmm i guess no one else has experienced such crashes before? oh well
<dnl> What is the name of the package that supplies libm?
<dnl> (the math library... with things like sin)
<warren_> no other thoughts?
<crdlb> warren_, I'm only slightly familiar with the restricted manager, sorry
<warren_> its cool, thanks just the same... dont be annoyed if I repost the same question in a few mins.
<MaxRandor> gnome-system-log has crashed several times for me
<MaxRandor> Hidan me slow at reading :-)
<Hidan> maxrandor: all right... np... i'm also feeling kinda sleepy too. it's 1.11 a.m.
<MaxRandor> I am supposed to be working
<hannesduck> I can't extract Enemy Territory
<warren_> how bout this one... is there an easy process to roll back to previous dist. from Feisty beta?
* Hidan goes to take a nap... later folks!
<terrestre> someone know why killall amsn didnt work? there have another name?
<greigm> poningru: are u still around m8?
<poningru> yep
<poningru> greigm: how'd it go?
<greigm> poningru: doesnt seem to have worked :(
<poningru> were you able to do the apt-get install ubuntu-minimal?
<greigm> poningru : i burned another live cd, so i can now boot to live cd, but i cannot get my installs to boot, still after ure instructions
<poningru> hmm yeah I am guessing that the /boot/grub/menu.lst is messed up is all
<greigm> poningru :yes, it say some were installed , but i still apear to have the same issue
<greigm> poningru : i wonder, if i could access that partition on xp if i could view the file to see what its like
<poningru> hmm yeah I think so hold on
<poningru> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<greigm> poningru : thanks i can access the folder but xp doesnt reconise the file to read it
<greigm> poningru could i send it to you?
<poningru> err it wont do much good
<poningru> we kinda have to figure out which hd the root is in
<greigm> poningru : i have 3 files there, menu.lit menu.lst and menu.lst~
<poningru> menu.lst
<greigm> ok ive managed to open it
<greigm> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<greigm> poningru : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14422/
<greigm> poningru : i really dont understand any of that
<poningru> hehe its ok hopefully it can be fixed with a simple update-grub
<poningru> did you figure out how to do the chroot thing?
<greigm> yea, thats wasnt successful
<greigm> also i couldnt get on irc from the live cd:(
<topspin> "Configuring network interfaces" during boot has become *very* slow recently.  What can I do to fix it?
<shirish> poningru: have u got something about tute how one can do chroot from the live cd or alternate CD
<dnl> Does anyone know why I would have a broken build environment?  I am getting strange errors about pow() being undeclared.
<dnl> I am using a recent 7.04 live cd.
<shirish> poningru: a tutorial about how one can do chroot from the live cd or alternate CD
<poningru> uh... I guess I can write one up
<poningru> I gave greigm one and he was able to follow it
<shirish> poningru: that would be cool, you could either send it to me on mail or if you have some site/blog I can read from there
<shirish> I am also there on ubuntuforums.org under the name shirishag75
<Stormx2> What can I use to check the integrety / not-corrupted-ness of a FAT 32 partition?
<poningru> frack
<DanaG> That's odd... suddenly 90% of not-installed packages show up as new in aptitude.
<poningru> shirish: err just scroll up... ?
<omha> how can i get the network-manager to connect to a windows pptp vpn ?
<poningru> shirish: its in the scrollback on here like about half an hour ago
<shirish> ok lemme check
<poningru> shirish: but let me help out greigm here then I'll be with you
<DanaG> Oh, and update-manager is buggy:
<shirish> poningru: thats cool
<DanaG> Try using arrow keys to scroll rapidly back and forth through the list.
<minimec|afk> Stormx2: I would use some windows/Dos tool. Maybe freeDos has such a tool. Just make a boot-floppy disk or cd-rom
<shirish> DanaG: arrow-keys do not work under Gaim
<greigm> should irc work on the live cd?
<poningru> greigm: it should
<poningru> ok do this
<poningru> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-f5b2b33b369cf4e319ad0f1df557c42290ba2d33
<poningru> that should restore grub and fix the menu.lst iirc
<poningru> hopefully thats the trouble
<poningru> if not then there is one more thing we can try out
<DanaG> Huh, what about Gaim?  I was talking about update-manager.
<poningru> but thats complicated as frack
<shirish> DanaG: oops sorry I thought u were saying something to me
<shirish> poningru: the reason I said if you can write a good chroot how-to is that in the next few days I am going to be installing ubuntu in quite a few comps. so if its either in my in-box or written somewhere on a blog or something I can always look that up, and do some rescue work if needed.
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> where can i get a list of all the available feisty repos?
<poningru> oh ok
<poningru> shirish: sure man
<greigm> ive already done that :(
<Ace2016> something in one place with all the repos and associated warnings about using hem
<Ace2016> them*
<Ace2016> forget the warnings, i just want more repos
<Ace2016> i would like to start by installing Adobe Flash 9
<Ace2016> wait is it adobe flash 9  or macromedia flash 9????
<amayera> hi
<Ace2016> since adobe hasn't yet released flash after they took over
<savvas> has anyone else noticed that in feisty, time from the time panel jumps 10-20 minutes ahead after some hours? (without ntp) https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/104091
<poningru> Ace2016: adobe bought macromedia
<ubotu> Malone bug 104091 in gnome-panel "time jumps ahead 10-20 minutes no matter the ntp server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<shirish> Ace2016: if you want to do something useful do not install flash9 instead push for swf-player or gnash
<shirish> savvas: I have noticed that, I thought it was a bug in my system
<amayera> I have a question: I run a feisty here and since 2.6.20-11 it seems like the naming schemes of partitions have been changed, I find my ATA-hdd now under /dev/sda what seems quite strange to me. why is that?
<asdfewer> I'm back
<Ace2016> shirish: why not install flash 9?#
<Ace2016> asdfewer: wb
<asdfewer> had to run an erran... what's the command to view available space on a partition/filesystem?
<savvas> shirish: looks like it's not ;) can you add a comment confirming it please?
<dnl> Could someone with Feisty check to see if /usr/lib/libm.so is an empty file?
<Stormx2> This is insane...
<shirish> Ace2016: a moment please will tell u about it
<Stormx2> Why won't this FAT 32 partition mount as rw?
* asdfewer has screen up now
<Ace2016> ok
<Tomcat_> asdfewer: df
<shirish> savvas: it happens to me even though I am using local
<Stormx2> Oh
<Stormx2> it is mounted as rw
<asdfewer> ace2016: word
<Stormx2> but nautilus won't let me write to it... o.o
<asdfewer> Tomcat_: word
<asdfewer> yup.. sayd / is 100%
<asdfewer> that's f'd up
<shirish> savvas: done that
<Ace2016> kwikdisk will show how much space is free and used
<shirish> dnl: sure
<DanaG> Lame design: doesn't warn until / is 100% full.
<DanaG> Filelight > kwikdisk.
<asdfewer> how do I narrow down my view, so I can see what's taking up all the space?
<DanaG> !info filelight
<DanaG> !filelight
<ubotu> filelight: show where your diskspace is being used. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99beta6-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 317 kB, installed size 856 kB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filelight - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asdfewer> DanaG: I thinkit's a bug.. there's no way I've filled up 40 gigs
<shirish> dnl:  ls -l libm.so
<shirish> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 2007-04-04 23:50 libm.so -> /lib/libm.so.6
<shirish>  ls -l libm.so
<shirish> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 2007-04-04 23:50 libm.so -> /lib/libm.so.6
<DanaG> It shows as pie charts.
<shirish> sorry guys double post
<Ace2016> DanaG: they have two different functions, file light shows the space of each disk, kwikdisk is a menu that stays in your system tray and when you right click it, it shows space available and it allows you to mount and unmount stuff
<asdfewer> DanaG: I'm in console/safemode
<asdfewer> no gui
<DanaG> Aah, dang.
<asdfewer> gdm locked me out cause disk is full
<DanaG> Well, there's "du"
<shirish> Ace2016: people have been having issues with firefox crashing due to flash9
<Ace2016> i mean file light shows the amount of space each disk takes up
<asdfewer> (after a dist-upgrade)
<DanaG> Or boot and mount and run filelight from the LiveCD.
<Ace2016> shirish: no problem, i use opera
<asdfewer> DanaG: aye
<DanaG> You'd have to install it IN the livecd.
<asdfewer> brb
<shirish> Ace2016: the best solution would be to have the newest swf-player in the repos.
<shirish> !info swf-player
<LoneShadow> does the feisty install cd work as livecd as well ?
<ubotu> swf-player: Mozilla plugin for SWF files (Macromedia Flash). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.6-2.1 (feisty), package size 47 kB, installed size 176 kB
<LoneShadow> !info livecd
<ubotu> Package livecd does not exist in feisty
<LoneShadow> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<Ace2016> nope i want the real flash version, from adobe
<LoneShadow> DanaG: what livecd are you talking about ?
<shirish> Ace2016: well suit yourself, you can do apt-get install flash-plugin non-free or something like that
<shirish> Ace2016: its sudo apt-get install  flashplugin-nonfree
<Ace2016> but from which repo can i get flash-plugin? its not in synaptic
<shirish> you have to enable universe & multiverse
<Ace2016> oh wait i found it
<Ace2016> ty
<shirish> Ace2016: go to System > Administration > Software Sources & check all except source code unless you want to do any development work
<jaytea> ah, ok!
<DanaG> The standard installer for Feisty is a LiveCD.
<shirish> !ubiquity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubiquity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ace2016> openoffice's boot screen is a mucky brown
<shirish> !info ubiquity
<Ace2016> did ubuntu recolour it?
<ubotu> ubiquity: Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.5 (feisty), package size 1833 kB, installed size 7048 kB
<shirish> !info debian-installer
<ubotu> debian-installer: Debian installer. In component main, is optional. Version 20061102ubuntu20 (feisty), package size 761 kB, installed size 1728 kB
<shirish> !info pkgsel
<ubotu> Package pkgsel does not exist in feisty
<asdfewer> ok.. now I'm at 80 percent
<shirish> !pkgsel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pkgsel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Enoxs> Hi, i'm trying to install feisty i386 on my p3 laptop, the installer hangs at 67% . When i change to the console ctrl+alt+f2, i see an error message SQUASHFS error : Unable to read fragment cache block 5.... , and the message BufferI/O erro on device sr0, logical block. Doessomeone has a remedy for this annoying thing?
<asdfewer> I really do believe though that a bug filled up my harddrive
<jaytea> so, and again: I'm getting an error when I try to ./configure Ogre: line ...: `AM_PATH_CPPUNIT(1.10.0, build_unit_tests=true)' I have installed libcppunit v 1.12.0! What can I do?
<asdfewer> anyway.. time to reboot and try it ouit
<asdfewer> later
<finalbeta_> Where do I change the number of workspaces?
<shirish> finalbeta_: you see the workspaces thing on the panel
<shirish> finalbeta_: right click on it & choose preferences
<Tomcat_> finalbeta_: Right mouse button on the workspace switcher.
<finalbeta_> thnx
<Enoxs> finalbeta_ Right click on the spaces en change the configuration
<shirish> guys, i am getting updates but no notification of updates what am I doing wrong?
<shirish> I want that updates should download but show me the notification before installing, possible?
<finalbeta_> I usually don't need more then one. But I'm trying out compiz. The cntr-alt-arrow shortcuts don't seem to switch spaces though.
<terrestre> finalbeta_: you are using ubuntu right? :)
<Enoxs> Somebody in here who helps develop Ubuntu, and can answer my question about installer problems?????
<finalbeta_> terrestre, Yep, Feisty. Normally I don't use workspaces and compiz, but just wanted to test how stable it is.
<johnficca> I got an ekiga account and I tried it and ekiga has bad sound on my 64 bit desktop, any way to dix it?
<johnficca> *fix
<ConstyXIV> is there a reason feisty suddenly has started pausing for about a minute at the 40% mark when i'm booting?
<johnficca> I think I had the same problem
<terrestre> ConstyXIV: the same issues here
<terrestre> all with the same thing
<SEtx> after selecting boot type (normal or safe video mode) kubuntu 7.04b x64 just blinks caps lock and scroll lock. what can i do to boot/install it?
<johnficca> someone told me to backup then remove the /etc/network/interfaces fils
<johnficca> files
<johnficca> I copied it to me home dir then I removed it
<shirish> ConstyXIV: it might be fscking your drive for errors
<ConstyXIV> shirish: not that, it shows tbhe console while it's fscking, and the drive stays still during hte pause
<shirish> ConstyXIV: you should check the logs they might tell u something
<ConstyXIV> where are the boot logs?
<shirish> ConstyXIV: you can access quite a few of the logs at System > Administration > Log viewer
<shirish> ConstyXIV: the rest of the logs can be found out at /var/log/
<ConstyXIV> im sure you mean sys > admi > system log
<omha> i like aptitude, when you break apt, aptitude can do it
<shirish> anybody knows the name of that application that can be used to put all the updats on a CD?
<Jisao> delta?
<shirish> !info delta
<ubotu> Package delta does not exist in feisty
<shirish> !delta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about delta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jisao> !xdelta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdelta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shirish> Jisao: it is GUI tool which can be used to make backups of all the upgrades in /var/archives
<Jisao> oh.  No, sorry, shirish
<phaidros> why is NetworkManager that stupid?
<Arko> after update, firefox does not work properly. Which other browser could I install?
<phaidros> had to remove it to be not interfered while flashing a router .. it nearly bricked the machine, because of enabling dhcpclient all the time, so then no ip, conenction broken, darn ..
<shirish> Arko: Galeon perhaps
<Arko> okay. Thanks
<Jisao> Anybody managed to burn today's iso image of alternate Kubuntu?
<Jisao> Well, I was able to burn it in Windows...
<leif> what file should I edit to change the timeout value on the network script?
<wizard> crdlb: hey you up man?
<crdlb> wizard, yep
<wizard> crimsun: hey you up man
<wizard> crdlb: sorry tab complete didn't work right
<crdlb> oh lol
<wizard> crdlb: but hi to you too
<crdlb> I figured I had talked to you, but didn't remember :D
<wizard> nah the only people that've talked to me are crimsun and some random dude last night
<Hobart> did they kill the common restricted modules package?
<shirish> Hobart: probably
<shirish> btw does anyone remember the GUI package which can be used to burn all the updates to a CD?
<jussi01> apt-on-cd
<jussi01> ??
<shirish> yup that is the one
<shirish> does that see how much the data is & tell u if it requires 2 cd or not?
<wizard> does rhythmbox have an eq?>
<jussi01> not sure, never used it
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
* shirish happy with exaile although it has a bug
<wizard> no one knows about htat?
<jaytea> Hello! I have to ask again: I'm getting an error when I try to ./configure Ogre: line ...: `AM_PATH_CPPUNIT(1.10.0, build_unit_tests=true)' I have installed libcppunit v 1.12.0! What can I do?
<jaytea> please help me
<shirish> jaytea: its easter and I do not know programming
<Hobart> shirish -> dammit!
<shirish> jaytea: hence happy easter
<Hobart> :|
<Hobart> was nice to not have to use questionable stuff like automatix/easyubuntu
<jaytea> ^^ yeah, happy easter to you all!
<shirish> Hobart: how have u been doing?
<Arko> libcppunit-dev?
<jaytea> i have it, v 1.12.0
<Hobart> shirish -> nevermind just found it in Add/Remove Applications , it's Show: All Available , then sort by ranking and "Ubuntu restricted extras" is still there
<Hobart> maybe its just not named that in pkg mgr or something
<wizard> i thought i recalled gnome having trebble and bass control in the mixer
<wizard> what happened to it?
<plethy> yeeerp
<plethy> when I make beryl choose the beryl window manager, in it's menu thing, it just falls back to metacity
<plethy> I have flgrx installed
<plethy> hmmm. noticing that my xorg.conf doesn't have a "Composite: false" entry.. that'd be a problem, eh?
<plethy> why doesn't it do that automatically?
<plethy> anyone recall of hand what that exact config entry should look like?
<wizard> anyone know why my volume control lacks a tone option?
<plethy> Section "Composit"
<plethy>     Section "Extentions"
<plethy>     Option   "composite" O
<plethy> endsection
<plethy> just saw that one in there
<plethy> looks like it is disabled
<plethy> then why isn't beryl working?
<plethy> does it matter that I have both compiz and beryl installed?
<plethy> cripes
<plethy> where's the theme manager?
<jussi01> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<plethy> ma'bad
<jussi01> plethy, #desktop-effects
<crdlb> #ubuntu-effects ?
<jussi01> oops...my bad...lol
<sine> hi there, i had some problem booting the 2.6.20-14-lowlatency kernel... because of troubles with "Configuring network interfaces..." during boot i commented all the ethX deviced in the /etc/network/devices . when i "startx" it says "Unable to initialize HAL" and there is no more network-manager-applet. any ideas?
<darx> hello folks..
<sine> is this a known bug?
<vega-> anyone with raid upgraded to feisty successfully? and not having this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/75052 ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 75052 in initramfs-tools "[feisty]  non-working initramfs: failed to activate RAID (dup-of: 75681)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<darx> can someone help me figure out why speed step doesn't work optimally on my mobile pentium 4
<ubotu> Malone bug 75681 in mdadm "boot-time race condition initializing md" [High,Fix released] 
<jussi01> sine, I think so
<sine> im using an acer travelmate 4000 (intel 2200bg)
<wizard> darx: speed set-up?
<darx> my processor never goes below 798 mhz
<darx> speedstep cpu throttling
<wizard> darx: what are you using to control it? just curious
<sine> jussi so its gonna be fixed?
<darx> automatic
<wizard> cos i havent' found any GTK apps that show or let you change cpu freq like in kde
<jussi01> sine, I hope so
<darx> supported in centrinos and mobile pentiums...
<darx> don't know about the rest
<sine> "excuse me" "sine, I do so" :))
<wizard> i got my centrilo *pets it*
<jussi01> wizard, gdesklets
<wizard> jussi01: those installed by default?
<jussi01> ummm...not sure, but you can show and limit the cpu freq
<darx> wizard: hmm... you don't need gdesklets..if you click on the battery icon, it'll show the current cpu speed
<darx> on kde
<wizard> darx: im on gnome
<darx> if you are on centrino that is
<sine> btw, if you want to undervolt, you need at least a 2.6.20-13 or something under 8
<darx> wizard right click the panel and add the cpu fequency applet
<shirish> has anybody been experiencing something like a logout happening in between their sessions?
<shirish> I have experienced this atleast twice or thrice
<darx> wizard: if you are on a centrino we'll see if you have the same bug as mine
<wizard> hmm
<wizard> how cna i set it to use max cpu?
<wizard> it looks like its running dynamically tho
<darx> wizard: alternatively type cat /proc/cpuinfo and it'll show your current speed
<wizard> darx: the applet worked but now i wanna be able to change it out of dynamic
<wizard> unless that doesn't hamper speed
<darx> wizard: i wonder why i told you :)
<darx> wizard: you won't be getting any noticable performance increase.. coz anyway i'll throttle if you need more processing power
<wizard> darx: ?
<wizard> darx: i just dont' like dynamic stuff lol
<wizard> i prefer things to be locked
<sine> jussi01: lets say its a bug, what do i have to do some day to fix it? :)
<wizard> sine: file bug reports and help devs get to the bottom of it
<darx> wizard: but if you are insistant, removing the cpu scaling module will do the trick.. i don't know the name of the modules off the top of my head.. but you can search on the forums or ask someone here
<Megaqwerty> Is there a way to grep the contents of a file, and then take grep's results and delete them from that file?
<wizard> darx: i'll just tinker a bit and see how dynamic handles
<darx> wizard: in the mean time, can you be kind enough to tell me the idling speed of your centrino.. i need to know the idling speed
<wizard> darx: for now i am going to use my wifi for the real reason i got it...
<wizard> taking the laptop to the toilet ;-) lol
<wizard> idling it looks like 996
<darx> wizard: whats your processor?
<wizard> core duo t2400
<hylje> idling speed?
<hylje> wtf is that
<darx> wizard: hmee
<jussi01> sine, they will probably come out ith a new kernel that fixes it... in updates...
<wizard> ??
<wizard> darx: it idles at about half its max output it looks like
<wizard> but jumps whenever bloat hits
<darx> wizard: thats how it should be.. that is why they don't let you control that in windows
<sine> u sure? thought theres a kernel freeze already
<wizard> darx: aight
<soothsay> Megaqwerty: You want to delete every line that matches some regex?
<Megaqwerty> soothsay: I don't know what a regex is, but yes, delete every line that matches my grep search parameters
<darx> wizard: i'm trying to get it working and you want to disable it.. the ironies of life
<soothsay> Megaqwerty: regex = regular expression
<wizard> darx: lol
<wizard> yours never goes up?
<jussi01> sine, they will fix it, kernel freeze just means no new stuff..
<soothsay> Megaqwerty: Would grep -v be sufficient for you?
<wizard> or never goes back down?
<Megaqwerty> soothsay: hold on...
<darx> wizard: no it doesn't go low enough.. it has to for optimal battery life
<sine> jussi01: ok thx :) im sorry for nagging, but i just want to have it fixed. where can i check if this bug is known?
<Megaqwerty> soothsay: I must not understand... "-v, --invert-match
<Megaqwerty>               Invert the sense of matching, to select non-matching lines."
<Megaqwerty> I don't understand how that helps.
<scriblle> what is the easiest way to install a precompiled kernel, like this one>>>
<scriblle> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=313612&highlight=realtime+kernel
<soothsay> Megaqwerty: It will print every line that does not match
<wizard> darx: i am on battery right now
<wizard> and its still at 996
<wizard> so maybe the issues not limited just to you?
<darx> wizard: it better be.. the slower the more battery
<wizard> darx: i know
<wizard> i thought the windows battery options dropped it into the 700's
<Megaqwerty> soothsay: oh, okay, so you're saying that using this, I can redirect to a different file which won't have the matching lines, effectively deleting them?
<jussi01> sine, is it something like: bug 102675
<ubotu> Malone bug 102675 in netbase "Feisty boot hangs on "Configuring network interfaces"" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102675
<wizard> darx: cos right now itss till throttling up to 1.83 ghz whenever it wants
<soothsay> Megaqwerty: Yes. If you want to do it 'in-place', no temporary file, then use sed: sed '/regexp/!d
<Megaqwerty> soothsay:  cool, thanks
<darx> wizard: it does that by default in ubuntu.. if you want to fine tune throttling, i'm not the right guy to ask.. i myself am here to get help
<jussi01> sine, dont stress with the nagging, if i get annoyed ill let you know
<soothsay> Megaqwerty: sed -i '/phrase-i-dont-want-to-match/!d
<wizard> darx: yeah, it just shocked me
<wizard> i thought it'd run cooler than that on battery
<darx> wizard: kde allows a bit of tinkering via the user interface.. but there must be more command line or utility based configs
<soothsay> Megaqwerty: Be careful, the -i will overwrite your file. If you do something wrong you won't be able to recover the original. Backup your file and test it first without -i
<wizard> as of right now its hammering away at the battery
<scriblle> i tried downloading it, but the debian package manager would not install it
<darx> Wizard: keep asking..
<darx> guys can.. someone help me with cpu scaling features?
<Megaqwerty> soothsay: Yeah, I'm using grep just for that reason. Thanks though.
<darx> my lappy doesn't throttle to the lowest supported speed and hence drains the battery
<darx> soothsay: can you help me and wizard with cpu freq scaling?
<darx> wizard: lets hope for some good advice..
<wizard> darx: yeah cos we're both not getting loered
<darx> i might as well do some googling in the mean time.. and do you know the lowest supported speed of your processor?
<wizard> darx: can't say i do
<wizard> darx: are you authenticated?
<darx> there is a scaling table somewhere that has a matrix of throttling info
<wizard> cos i gotta run for a bit if you could /msg me anyones advcice thats useful
<darx> wizard: no i'm not..
<darx> unfortunately
<wizard> oh shoot bummer
<wizard> guess i'll be missing the good stuff lol
<ConstyXIV> how do you switch the kubuntu bootsplash back to ubuntu?
<darx> wizard: i guess that table needs to be updated.. and then the scaling will work ideally
<shirish> ConstyXIV: System > Preferences > Splash Screen
<sine> thanks jussi01
<ConstyXIV> shirish: that option doesnt exist
<AngryElf> Custom Application Launcher doesn't work?
<shirish> ConstyXIV: you are running Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<ConstyXIV> ubuntu
<ConstyXIV> the boot splash, not the gnome splash
<shirish> ah sorry
<wizard> darx: well i'll help ya look into it a bit later
<Megaqwerty> soothsay: I have another question along those lines, is it possible to find and remove just one thing from a file (but keep the rest of the line intact)? I just used diff, and it has a less-than sign in front of every line which I would like to remove.
<shirish> I have never been able to run the splash screen
<wizard> darx: in about 3 seconds i am gonna be covered in greacy suntan oil so i wont be able to touch my laptop again
<darx> wizard: lol...
<wizard> yeah... thats right... linux nerd that suntans...
<wizard> bet you never saw THAT coming.
<darx> wizard: i found an answer for you query
<wizard> oh sweet whats up
<darx> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<darx> but that is not the ideal thing to do
<darx> you need to give root privilages to your applet which is a silly thing to do
<Seilo> hi guys a question
<wizard> darx: ohh i stand corrected on that issue
<wizard> my biggest concern is why the cpu doesn't drop below 996 on batt.
<darx> wizard: possibly because that is the lowest available freq for you processor..
<darx> but i know mine's not going to the lowest scale..
<seiflotfy> i need help
<seiflotfy> please
<wizard> 996 doesn't seem slightly low at all
<darx> but mines a mobile pentium 4
<seiflotfy> not really help
<wizard> darx: but like i said
<Megaqwerty> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wizard> its time for me to grease up and deepfry
<wizard> i'll be back in like an hour tho
<darx> wizard: happy oiling
<darx> :)
<seiflotfy> but i have a problem with savage the game. i am working with the 64bit feisty and i try to start the game savage and this is what i get .................  ./silverback.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libcom_err.so.2: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<Megaqwerty> seiflotfy: It looks like this is a problem with the game itself, or the way you installed it
<scriblle> Do any of you guys know how to install precompiled kernels??
<Megaqwerty> seiflotfy: I'll check it out though.
<seiflotfy> well donwload it form notforidiots
<seiflotfy> i used to play it on edgy
<seiflotfy> worked flawlessly
<seiflotfy> also 64bit edgy
<Megaqwerty> seiflotfy: I'll need a direct link if you can provide it.
<Megaqwerty> seiflotfy: are you saying it worked on the 64bit edgy?
<seiflotfy> http://www.notforidiots.com/SFE/
<seiflotfy> yes it worked
<seiflotfy> i upgraded
<seiflotfy> to feisty
<shirish> are people having issues editing menus?
<seiflotfy> it worked at the beginning
<seiflotfy> then after an autoremove it didnt anymore
<Megaqwerty> seiflotfy: while I dl that game, check some of these out. They may help.
<seiflotfy> http://www.notforidiots.com/SFE/SFE-Standalone.tar.gz
<Megaqwerty> http://www.google.com/search?aq=t&oq=&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=6aG&q=error+while+loading+shared+libraries%3A+libcom_err.so.2%3A+wrong+ELF+class%3A+ELFCLASS64
<seiflotfy> been there
<seiflotfy> didnt help out
<seiflotfy> hehehe
<seiflotfy> sorry
<seiflotfy> hehehe
<shirish> guys if anybody is able to crash menus while dragging an item from one category to another please lemme know
<Megaqwerty> seiflotfy: It's still downloading, but have you tried to reinstall it with "sh linux32 savage-install.sh"
<seiflotfy> well this is a standaolone
<seiflotfy> so u dont install it
<seiflotfy> u just run the savage.sh
<seiflotfy> and before u aks
<seiflotfy> i tried it with linux32 sh savage sh
<seiflotfy> savage.sh i mean
<shirish> is there a way to make a .png to svg?
<Megaqwerty> seiflotfy: any idea what you "autoremove"'d?
<soothsay> Megaqwerty: What is the 'one thing' you want to remove (sorry for late reply)? A word or sentence?
<crdlb> shirish, inkscape help to automate the process I believe
<seiflotfy> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<seiflotfy> well everythign that isnt for mthe repositories
<seiflotfy> hehehehe
<shirish> crdlb: I wanted some small utility which could do the same thing
<seiflotfy> hehehehee
<seiflotfy> :(
<Megaqwerty> soothsay: sok, and it is a single word, but is repeated numerous times, and I'd rather not delete every instance
<Megaqwerty> seiflotfy: oh well, was worth a shot
<Megaqwerty> seiflotfy: I'm decompressing it not
<Megaqwerty> *now
<seiflotfy> hehehe
<soothsay> Megaqwerty: sed 's/word-to-remove//' filename
<Megaqwerty> soothsay: thanks
<soothsay> Megaqwerty: Again, use the -i switch to overwrite the file 'in-place'
<seiflotfy> and
<seiflotfy> ?
<ShackJack> For anyone interested, I wrote a simple tutorial to have a custom , ahem, Windows-like "Start Menu" button on your GNOME panel. There's also a FREE download of a custom Ubuntu start menu graphic there.  Might make the transition from Windows for some people a little smoother :)  See/get it here: http://www.natewelch.com/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=41
<Askar> Hi! When I booted my computer all my firefox settings and gaimaccounts was gone :S wy can that be?
<Megaqwerty> seiflotfy: sorry about that, the game runs great for me
<seiflotfy> really
<seiflotfy> :(
<seiflotfy> on amd64 too
<seiflotfy> ????
<Megaqwerty> seiflotfy: oh, whoops, forgot about that
<seiflotfy> hehehe
<Megaqwerty> seiflotfy: I'm on i386, 32 bit
<snax> ubuntu sucks for running in native 64 bit
<snax> I would suggest just using the 32 bit version
<snax> that's just from my experience
<Megaqwerty> what is the variable in the command line that has your architecture? I forgot.
<Megaqwerty> nevermind, I found it $HOSTTYPE
<reagleBRKLN> i'm running feisty beta, writes to an external usb2 drive with ehci_hcd are horribly slow. ~2s to read 60MB, 50s to write
<shirish> any good movie players apart from totem movie player, it sucks
<Megaqwerty> shirish: mplayer, vlc are just a few
<Megaqwerty> *couple
<philip> I need to install a custom dapper package, but feisty refuses to let a file install due to the same file existing in another package. How do I overwrite this error?
<aaroncampbell> I just had something very strange happen to me.  I restarted, and my RAID (/dev/sdb) seemed to be in the wrong place (/dev/sda).  As such, /home didn't exist (it's on the RAID).  When I figured it out, I mounted it properly, modified /etc/fstab, and rebooted.  It was still broke...this time because it was back where it should have been (/dev/sdb).  So I again modified the fstab, and rebooted...it
<aaroncampbell>  worked fine
<aaroncampbell> When working on fstab, I see stuff like: # /dev/sda1 and on the following line: UUID=24ba1bdf-464b-49a8-ab62-2674edcdf731 ...
<Megaqwerty> phillip: please give me your exact error message so I can better assist you (sorry for sounding like tech support)
<aaroncampbell> is there a way to generate something like that for my RAID so that it doesn't matter where it is? (the items with UUID's mounted fine)
<shirish> Ok I am getting a fatal error Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (vo) service both with mplayer as well as as totem player
<philip> Megaqwerty, "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libgdiplus_1.2.3.50-0opendental1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libmono-profiler-aot.so.0.0.0', which is also in package libmono0"
<Megaqwerty> philip: this really isn't something you will want to do, as it might break a few packages (or just uninstall them) but the only workaround I see is to do "sudo aptitude remove libmono0"
<Megaqwerty> on second thought, I'm pretty sure it will uninstall them.
<philip> Megaqwerty, but I need libmono also :/
<Infecto> is there any tool which one can help me with setting tv-out ? ati x1400
<Megaqwerty> philip: right, so the answer may be to change your feisty repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list to dapper, and do an "apt-get update" and then "sudo aptitude remove libmono0" "sudo aptitude install libmono0"
<Megaqwerty> philip: assuming you are installing this older package from the dapper repository, that same version should be installed. Then after it is installed, change your repositories back to feisty. Then you just have to be careful about upgrades.
<philip> Megaqwerty, I'm not using the official dapper repo but a custom built "opendental" dapper package
<philip> it looks like libmono0 is from the opendental build too
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-bbbb *!*@204.181.128.140 *!*@unaffiliated/wolferine *!*@ANantes-151-1-98-225.w86-199.abo.wanadoo.fr *!*@88.232.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-bbbb *!?=fleisch*@* *!*@i577BC7DB.versanet.de *!*@197.Red-80-59-135.staticIP.rima-tde.net!#ubuntu *!*@h161.160.140.67.ip.alltel.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-bbb *!*@unaffiliated/lunitik %*!*@adsl-69-225-63-149.dsl.skt2ca.pacbell.net %grEEKy!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Megaqwerty> philip: hmmm
<seiflotfy> ok
<seiflotfy>  i found libcom_err.so.2
<seiflotfy> in a 64 bit library
<Megaqwerty> philip: I suggest finding a thread somewhere about installing it on edgy (the steps should be similar)
<seiflotfy> i linked it into the 32 bit library
<seiflotfy> gave me an elf class error
<Megaqwerty> philip: I'm sorry, I have to leave, but good luck.
<philip> Megaqwerty, ok will do, thanks mate :)
<Megaqwerty> philip: np
<wizard> DarkX: any luck?
<DarkX> with?
<wizard> DarkX: sorry, imporoper tab complete
<nzk> im trying to open a network folder
<nzk> but ubuntu is like "cannot open" i created it myself. what do i do??
<elvirolo> hi all
<nzk> why can't i connect to a shared folder on my network
<elvirolo> has anyone had problems with cups?
<elvirolo> anyone around ?
<nzk> apparently not
<Marty_Suse> hello
<Marty_Suse> je voudrais signaler un bug sur feisty histoire de faire avancer le chmilblick avant la finale
<Adri2000> english please
<Marty_Suse> i'd like to put on the light a bug on feisty before the final release
<phaidros> what you mean by putting the light on?
<Marty_Suse> tell you that a find a bug
<pari> report, I suppose :)
<Marty_Suse> :)
<Marty_Suse> pari: yeah report a bug
<Adri2000> Marty_Suse: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs see if it's not already reported
<Adri2000> if it's not... then report it :)
<Marty_Suse> okey
<Marty_Suse> elvirolo: oui
<Marty_Suse> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 lol :)
<ubotu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] 
<shirish> guys is anybody getting openoffice.org updates tonight?
<feistyman> hello
<shirish> hi feistyman
<feistyman> Hi shirish
<shirish> so whats up?
<feistyman> I was wondering...
<feistyman> Have you heard of anyone else (besides me) who has to manually click on the internet everytime I boot up Ubuntu 7.04?
<shirish> feistyman: what do u mean by clicking on internet?
<pari> shirish, about OO - yeah, a couple of hours ago I did get the updates
<feistyman> There's an icon (double-monitor) that appears in the upper right corner near the clock, and I have to click on "wired network" before my dsl internet is recognized.
<SuperTeece> hey all
<pari> I wonder, if there's anything new in the western front regarding nvidia-glx-legacy :/
<shirish> pari: ok cool, I hope u know there was a bug about that sometime back
<pari> I want my damn effects!
<pari> shirish, nope, didn't know
<feistyman> It's set for "direct internet connection" in the network proxy.
<shirish> pari: ok will try to dig out that one for u
<rod> i need a help with shorewall on feisty. shorewall is not starting; it says ERROR: Command "/sbin/iptables -A OUTPUT -o br0 -m physdev --physdev-out eth0 -m policy --pol none --dir out -j fw2loc" Failed
<feistyman> It worked automatically when I booted up a live cd of Edgy that I had lying around.
<SuperTeece> feistyman makesure in /etc/network/interfaces you have "auto eth#" for that connection
<anti_pop> can someone explain me how i can fsck my drive to scan for bad sectors and "fix" them ?
<anti_pop> like exclude them from use
<feistyman> SuperTeece, do you mean in Administration/ network  . That area?
<shirish> pari: bug#99544
<SuperTeece> not sure about that one feistyman, I always mess around by using "sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces"
<shirish> bug #99544
<SuperTeece> manually edit the file instead of usig a gui
<ubotu> Malone bug 99544 in defoma "[apport]  package openoffice.org-common failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99544
<feistyman> How do I do that? Type what you wrote in the terminal?
<SuperTeece> yes
<SuperTeece> do you know the name of the interface? i.e. eth0 eth1 etc
<Arko> isn't skype in repositories?
<SuperTeece> arko yeah
<Arko> hmmm
<Arko> found. Thanks SuperTeece
<Askar> I think all my firefox settings disappeared when I updated..is that possiblee?
<SuperTeece> np
<SuperTeece> askar anything is possible
<feistyman> SuperTeece, I typed that command in there. What should I do now?
<misfit_toy> anyone having keyboard shortcut issues with feisty? as in the multimedia shortcuts? mine worked fine in edgy, but the only thing I can get working in feisty is "mute"....weird, it's just a keyboard mapping. anyone?
<Askar> !feisty
<SuperTeece> though I don't think the updates touched firefox
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<SuperTeece> feistyman do you know how to use pastebin?
<feistyman> Not really. If you remind me, i think I can.
<feistyman> Do you want to look at what it says in my terminal?
<omha> who said you cant upgrade debian to ubuntu
<omha> just a lot of hassle
<SuperTeece> just go to pastebin.com, paste what is in your terminal there and past the link to it in here
<shirish> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SuperTeece> that way you're not flodding the channel
<SuperTeece> flooding
<feistyman> Superteece, I've pasted it in. Where do I send it?
<SuperTeece> use the link from ubotu.... thanks shirish
<SuperTeece> feistyman use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ instead, I couldn't remember it, lol
<rod> i need a help with shorewall on feisty. shorewall is not starting; it says ERROR: Command "/sbin/iptables -A OUTPUT -o br0 -m physdev --physdev-out eth0 -m policy --pol none --dir out -j fw2loc" Failed
<rod> when I run iptables by hand, it says: root@starkey:~# /sbin/iptables -A OUTPUT -o br0 -m physdev --physdev-out eth0 -m policy --pol none --dir out -j fw2loc
<rod> iptables v1.3.6: Couldn't load target `fw2loc':/lib/iptables/libipt_fw2loc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<feistyman> Did you get it, SuperTeece?
<SuperTeece> no, after you hit the Paste! button copy that url and paste it here
<SuperTeece> like this
<shirish> feistyman: you need to copy the link from there to here
<SuperTeece> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14457/
<feistyman> I just sent it.
<billytwowilly> is it normal for feisty to think an ide drive should be /dev/sdf ? It was /dev/hdb in edgy
<SuperTeece> there is nowhere to send it, I gave you the wrong url the first time... use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<shirish> billytwowilly: yup there has been a change
<shirish> !libata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shirish> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<misfit_toy> anyone having keyboard shortcut issues with feisty? as in the multimedia shortcuts? mine worked fine in edgy, but the only thing I can get working in feisty is "mute"....weird, it's just a keyboard mapping. anyone?
<shirish> billytwowilly: look the link I gave above
<feistyman> Did you get that one, SuperTeece
<shirish> feistyman: he would not get it unless you are pmming him
<shirish> what would be better if its not personal info. to copy & paste the url right in the chat
<feistyman> tp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14459/
<billytwowilly> shirish: oh ok, so it's  a kernel driver thing. Gotcha. I still like to mount the other way... namely because I can remember /dev/hdb1 and I can't remembera uuid;)
<feistyman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14459/
<SuperTeece> got it
<SuperTeece> well all that work and my idea didn't pan out, sorry
<feistyman> Superteece, did you get that one?
<SuperTeece> but you learned pastebin! thats god, right?
<feistyman> Why, does everything look ok?
<SuperTeece> yeah, it is set to auto
<SuperTeece> which I thought would be the problem, but it is good
<SuperTeece> so I'm drawing a blank
<SuperTeece> sorry, brb for dinner
<feistyman> I wonder why the heck it's doing that. It should just recognize it automatically
<feistyman> That's ok. Obviously it's something. Maybe someone else will help figure it out. I've tried a bunch of things myself.
<XamDM> my feisty takes a long time within bootup after starting netwok..., anyone else noticed such problems ???
<phaidros> XamDM: maybe it waits loong time for dhcp address and there is no dhcp server
<XamDM> phaidros, to pc's same problem, dhcp-server is available..., edgy had no such problems
<phaidros> hm, no idea then .. does dmesg/syslog say anything?
<Tomg> hi all, im having some trouble with dual monitor fglrx, my X server wont start at all when i use the multiple monitor xorg.conf, can anyone help me debug please?
<XamDM> phaidros, looks normal
<phaidros> XamDM: installed some firewalling stuff like firehol or such?
<phaidros> XamDM: where _exactly_ in the boot process does it take long?
<XamDM> phaidros, nothing
<xionox> hi
<xionox> I have a question
<phaidros> !dontask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dontask - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<XamDM> phaidros, after activating networking, init-botom-scripts
<shirish> feistyman: are u on wire or wireless?
<e\ectro_> anyone running vmware-server 1.0.2 and get the vpu FPU panic error?
<phaidros> xionox: don't ask to ask, just ask your question
<e\ectro_> was getting the same error in edgy
<xionox>  Why wpa_supplicant is'nt compilled & packaged withe the patch from Atheros for managing RT61 wireless chipset ? with that it will be very easy to configure wireless with network-manager
<georgeb> hi, i'm having a little problem with kde apps; when I move over/move out the mouse over a combo-box it flickers very fast several times, like it's refreshing its contents; after move over if i keep the mouse on the combo box area it's ok, until i move out when it flickers again; do you know about this problem or should I fill a bug with more details ?
<phaidros> xionox: good question, would be great if you suggest this to the package maintainers!
<xionox> how ?
<Tomg> can someone help me please....
<phaidros> xionox: see packages.ubuntu.org to find out who is the maintainer _or_ even better have a look at launchpad, there you could file a bug as feature request
<shirish> Tomg: I will help u by taking that monitor away, now there dont u feel better
<phaidros> Tomg: sry, dunno about this :/
<shirish> ;)
<Askar> no more changes can be made to the kernel now is that right+
<Tomg> shirish: no.... 2 is always better thn 1 ;)
<phaidros> Askar: unlikely
<shirish> naughty naughty
<phaidros> Tomg: why not 3 ??
<shirish> Askar: only if some big bug comes I guess otherwise no
<xionox> phaidros thanks
<Tomg> i would galdly if my gfx card supported it lol
<Askar> phaidros:  so if my wireless dont work in the newest kernel..its likely it wont work in final release?
<phaidros> Askar: sure it just doesn't work/
<phaidros> ?
<Tomg> so if anyone wants to donate a nvidia gfx card to a struggling ati user.... just pm me for my mailing address ;)
<Askar> phaidros: yeah...it works if I boot into an older kernel at grub
<Askar> dont know why..
<phaidros> Askar: I think for urgent things there  will be updates. its 12 days to go and still alot of bugs around
<phaidros> Askar: which chipset?
<Askar> phaidros: dont know..its a dlink DWL-G650+
<Arko> DWL-G510 does not work properly also
<Tomg> *sits by the letterbox, eagerly awaiting a 8800gt :p *
<jonah1980> hi guys youtube and flash sites were working a few weeks back but now they're not. is this cos fiesty will have a way to install them itself? how can i get flash content?
<VirhYl3> How do I share folders with an XP machine?
<Askar> VirhYl3: rightcklick on a folder
<Terrasque> hello. Anyone have problems with installing the new sed package?
<phaidros> jonah1980: installed flashplayer?
<phaidros> VirhYl3: or system -> administration -> shared folders
<VirhYl3> Askar: Did that, selected Share via SMB.
<phaidros> Askar: dunno about that cards, sry
<shirish> jonah1980: which flashplayer did u install, through wine or the flashplugin-nonfree
<jonah1980> to be honest i don't know anymore! haha
<Askar>  phaidros:  can you think of any reason that it works in old kernel but not newest? :S
<phaidros> VirhYl3: I had the same prob also, no chance to mount the smb share in XP? didn't find a solution and just used a stick :/
<jonah1980> i'm not sure what's going on with feisty now, how am i supposed to do it
<shirish> then there is gnash as well as swf-player both promising candinates
<shirish> although swf-player has shown more promise
<VirhYl3> the other PC sees the Ubuntu one, but asks for a password, and cannot accept any I have given.  Plus it won't show the files.
<Tomg> please, is there a fglrx expert in the room?
<phaidros> Askar: I don't know if you maybe need restricted modules for that card or even ndiswrapper
<jonah1980> i just wanted to use the proprietary version of flash player, but i read somewhere this would now be included in fiesty
<VirhYl3> i just want to play music by sharing my mp3s like I used to.... *sniff*.
<shirish> jonah1980: the issue with that is any bugs they find they cannot do anything about that
<Terrasque> When I try to install the new sed package (via apt-get install -f) I get this error : " files list file for package `ucf' is missing final newline", and it stops.
<phaidros> jonah1980: there is an "commercial" repository by canonical, look into your synaptic configuration.
<jonah1980> shirish, but is it true they're gonna include it or not then?
<shirish> with the open source versions they can always see and improve the code as well as send it upstream so everybody gets it
<phaidros> Terrasque: souns like a bug
<shirish> jonah1980: they will include it, but if you are thinking support forget it, thats macromedia/adobe concern
<shirish> I am just waiting for debs of 0.42 swf_player to come out, they can play youtube
<Terrasque> phaidros: yes, it does. I'm trying to find buglist for fiesty sed atm, was just hoping that someone had a fix / workaround
<jonah1980> phaidros, i don't see a commercial section, only a restricted one, and i can't see flash in there
<Infecto> hi did some one can tell me what can be wrong ? ati X1400 fglrx, tv seems to work 100ns :) when i switch betwen sat and svide it works for part of second
<phaidros> jonah1980: sry, its the restricted one, forget commercial ;)
<Infecto> can some one tell me why ?
<shirish> I wish somebody would start a ubuntu-compiz or ubuntu-beryl
<VirhYl3> there's a #ubuntu-effects
<Askar> ubuntu has recently removed some of my settings because of an update I think (settings in firefox, gconf, gaim and more..) happened to anyone else?
<ompaul> crimsun, ever come across hda ati sb device alc861vd analog -- also showing up as a modem at the same time? si3054
<shirish> nope all cool here, any idea what the updates were?
<Askar> shirish: no.. :( the "report bug" was removed from the system menu too...
<shirish> Aksar: you can always use bug-buddy
<Terrasque> anyone remember the command for unpacking a .deb file manually?
<shirish> Aksar: type bug-buddy
<shirish> Terrasque: dpkg -i packagename
<Terrasque> shirish: ar x infact. I said manually unpacking, not installing :)
<feistyman> shirish, sorry I was forced a way for a bit. I have AT&T DSL
<shirish> feistyman: the paste you had pasted was output of?
<xtknight> anyone have the trouble where you type your user at the gdm login and it doesn't print the first char?  as if there was a lag in typing...  (after that it's fine)
<xtknight> i consistently have the trouble every day
<feistyman> I'm trying to remember. Can I give you the link?
<shirish> feistyman: It was /etc/network/interfaces
<feistyman> yes, that's it.
<freeza> xtknnight: i have that issue
<xtknight> freeza, oh yeah?  is there a bug?  should we file one?
<feistyman> Do you think you can figure out what I need to do?
<shirish> feistyman: what u are missing there is your ip address, subnet mask 255.255.255.0 and your gateway address
<freeza> i looked it up but couldnt really find anything so i just gave up and just hit the first letter twice now lol
<freeza> its like a reflex now
<shirish> feistyman: if you are running a dual-boot then it is very easy to find out
<xtknight> freeza, i'm going to make a bug on launchpad for it
<xtknight> are there seriously only 7 bugs in feisty?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+bugs
<freeza> but i have the same issue on edgy and feisty
<feistyman> So, you think if I type those in there, it would make it log on auto. I've typed those in the Adminstration. Network area, and it didn't seem to make a difference.
<xtknight> is that the proper place?
<xtknight> freeza, really..i dont have the problem in edgy
<freeza> yeah
<xtknight> freeza, except i havent used edgy.  maybe edgys latest updates do it too
<shirish> feistyman: go to windows, open the command prompt there & type ipconfig /all
<VirhYl3> xtknight.... that is NOT true.
<freeza> so i just learned to live with it
<feistyman> ok
<xtknight> VirhYl3, where are the rest of the feisty bugs?
<freeza> its not really a big deal though
<shirish> xtknight: I think that itself will count as a bug lol :P
<xtknight> ;p
<xtknight> launchpad is so confusing sometimes
<VirhYl3> I've submitted at least two that have not been listed.  Yeah, I don't really get the interface either.
<feistyman> Did you mean terminal?
<xtknight> can somebody link me the /exact/ place to report a bug in Feisty?
<shirish> xtknight: have you not seen launchpad he is crazy in real life, no idea how scrooge handles him ;)
<shirish> xtknight: what bug u want to report?
<xtknight> i think previously i just reported to edgy and prefixed it with [feisty]  or sometihng
<georgeb> lol, I'm searching for the same thing for about 15 minutes :)
<feistyman> Windows, I found it. Doesn't look like I can type anything there.
<xtknight> shirish, at the gdm login, the first character i type doesn't go in the username box.  it's as if i didn't type the first character
<xtknight> shirish, freeza also has the issue with edgy and feisty
<shirish> feistyman: are u running a single box with feisty or its a dual boot with xp or 98?
<shirish> xtknight: I was there about couple of hrs. ago & everything was showing
<xtknight> has happened for ages on mine
<feistyman> shirish, it's a dual boot with xp
<crimsun> ompaul: no. What's the issue?
<ompaul> crimsun, no audio at all - tried adding a few bits and pieces ended up in the same place
<crimsun> ompaul: the fix for certain SSIDs and ALC861-VD was committed sometime last week; it may be available in the final Feisty kernel.
<shirish> feistyman: in that case go to xp, open up the command prompt there, start > accessories > command prompt
<shirish> type ipconfig/all
<ompaul> crimsun, thanks, I'll find it if its is not there :)
<crimsun> ompaul: It's really up to Ben; it's not a resolution for a critical regression, so it may well not be committed.
<crimsun> ompaul: pastebin your /proc/asound/card0/codec* , and we can probably hack around it for now
<shirish> feistyman: you will get an ip address, and gateway address and the subnet mask
<shirish> copy it somewhere
<feistyman> Shirish, I have all of that information now.
<xtknight> freeza, ok lets file one
<shirish> feistyman: ok then its easy
<ompaul> crimsun, all its just a toshiba satellite l30 - 101 does not have any audio if you give me 5 mins I'll turn it on again :)
<xtknight> freeza, i'll do it and you comment on the bug
<freeza> ok
<freeza> where do i go?
<feistyman> Hasn't been so far, but I hope you're right. What do you want me to do next. By the way, thanks so much!
<shirish> feistyman: look at mine at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14467/
<feistyman> I see it
<crimsun> ompaul: I need the codec dump; model numbers don't help me at all.
<xionox> someone tried Feisty with an RT61 wireless chipset ?
<xtknight> freeza, one moment
<shirish> feistyman: now to /etc/network/interfaces and just post the relevant details there
<ompaul> crimsun, just saying its low end and not very popular afik :)
<xtknight> bah launchpad is broken or something "Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad"
<feistyman> what's that code again, in the terminal, so I can compare it to mine?
#ubuntu+1 2007-04-08
<shirish> feistyman: the link gives my dump of /etc/network/interfaces
<shirish> sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces file & fill in the blanks
<feistyman> It won't let me access it. Permission denied.
<shirish> type the command I gave u above
<shirish> it will ask you for your password
<phaidros> isn't opera in feisty yet?
<shirish> always use sudo
<shirish> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<freeza> xtknight: i have the same issue on 2 different laptops, my old acer and my macbook
<ompaul> crimsun pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/14469
<xtknight> freeza, ok make a comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/104288
<ubotu> Malone bug 104288 in Ubuntu "[edgy+feisty]  First typed character is omitted at gdm login." [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<misfit_toy> why in the world is update-manager wanting to update openoffice.org here when I don't even have it anymore, I have openoffice.org2 ?!?
<ompaul> crimsun aplay -l is here : pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/14469
<crimsun> misfit_toy: because openoffice.org replaces openoffice.org2
<misfit_toy> lol, grrr, thanks crimsun
<shirish> lol
<xionox> bye
<shirish> welcome to my world I have been upgrading for last 2 hrs. now
<shirish> the end is near only 10 mins. more
<xtknight> freeza, refresh the page and report the same output from those commands i posted if you could
<xtknight> freeza, (i made a comment to my own bug reporting my own system's specs/details)
<crimsun> ompaul: sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}') && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=auto
* shirish sees that crimsun knows regex
<freeza> ok will do
<freeza> but im not running feisty yet on my macbook
<xtknight> freeza, just do them whereever it occurs (edgy or feisty)
<xtknight> i reported the bug for both
<crimsun> ompaul: I'll also need your ``lspci -vvn'' pastebinned
<xtknight> freeza, oh wow, kdm also>?
<xtknight> i edited the description to include that too
<xtknight> hope they fix tihs
<xtknight> freeza, hey you knwo what we should try /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<xtknight> and see if it still happens?
<ompaul> crimsun pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/14471  ( the modprobe command returned nothing except a Useage: lsmod
<XamDM> feisty takes long on boot up, takes nearly one minute for configuratin network interfaces
<crimsun> XamDM: known issue, move along.
<XamDM> crimsun, any workaround ???
<misfit_toy> anyone having trouble mapping mmkeyboards to feisty? the only one that works for me is "mute".
<ompaul> crimsun, - error my part left out the pipe after lsmod - should I reboot?
<crimsun> XamDM: remove all but the lo stanzas from /etc/network/interfaces
<XamDM> crimsun, thx
<feistyman> shirish,
<shirish> feistyman: any progress?
<crimsun> ompaul: did you unload all the snd modules?
<freeza> xtknight: yeah i have been reinstalling ubuntu and trying all the different ones, ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu for over 2 weeks now seeing which one i like the best and it did it on all
<feistyman> Shirish, I wanted you to know that the problem is still there. I have to manually click on that double-icon before the interent works.
<ompaul> crimsun, it is giving me a fatal module snd_hda_intel is in use
<jauru> I'm using Feisty (really love it). Does the 3d cube thing work for anyone yet? I only get wobbly windows when I turn on the effects.
<freeza> xtknight: also tried all edgy and feisty of those iterations as well
<crimsun> ompaul: so close whatever's using it.
<xtknight> freeza, interesting.  thanks for contributing to the bug report.  can you try `sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart` and see if it happens there?
<xtknight> i'm going to try right now and come back here
<shirish> feistyman:ok hang on
<freeza> ok but cant right now
<xtknight> ok
<crimsun> kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*)
<crimsun> ^ ompaul
<xtknight> i will , brb
<freeza> upgrading my macbook to feisty
<MongotheMad> is there a list for more feisty repos?
<flashstar> does anyone know how to make windows maximize to only one physical monitor with twinview?
<flashstar> my games don't run well otherwise
<shirish> feistyman: what is your output of /etc/resolv.conf post that in paste.ubuntu.nl.org
<feistyman> I will, thanks.
<freeza> ill brb later and finish posting for my other laptop
<feistyman> I'm not sure I understand.
<Arko> have just found the solution for all bugs
<flashstar> When I run a game and set it to run maximized, the game is spead over my two monitors which are running in twinview mode with beryl
<feistyman> Shirish, in your administration/network  area, is "enable roaming mode" checked? It is on mine.
<Arko> sudo rm -rf /*
<ompaul> crimsun, not obvious - doing init 6 so as to be in a clean environment (I hope)
<flashstar> how can I make it run on one monitor?
<shirish> feistyman: that should not be checked it should be unchecked, you are using a static ip
<shirish> feistyman: that is for wireless people, the roaming mode thing
<feistyman> It was unchecked, but then when I rebooted, there was no internet. The only way I could get back to you was to check it.
<ompaul> crimsun, not obvious what has it - a little lsof coming up
<crimsun> -EPARSE
<feistyman> I do have a wireless reuter
<crimsun> I have no idea what you just said
<shirish> feistyman: damn that is the 1st question I asked u whether its wired or wireless
<ompaul> crimsun, still getting fatal error after rebooting
<shirish> feistyman: I am not so familiar with wireless
<shirish> !Wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<crimsun> ompaul: did you modify /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base by any chance?
<xtknight> i do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart", and then after gdm loads i press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace.  I then get a black screen with a busy cursor and the login screen doesnt come back up.  what gives?
<shirish> feistyman: look at the docs. there they might provide u the clue
<feistyman> Shirish, this is dsl. The reuter is for a laptop.
<ompaul> crimsun, more than likely let me check
<shirish> feistyman: ok wait a minute, I have to do something
<willie> )0
<willie> oops
<feistyman> ok
<VirhYl3> How do I get Nvu working in Feisty?
<xtknight> they got rid of nvu because they couldn't compile it against the mozilla libs
<xtknight> not sure the status of it now
<shirish> feistyman: in that case, post the output of /etc/resolv.conf to pastebin please
<shirish> gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<shirish> copy whatever is there to paste.ubuntu.nl.org & give the link here
<ompaul> crimsun, not since install - just checked with stat
<ompaul> crimsun, did not modify /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<VirhYl3> xtknight: So what do I use to edit html?
<crimsun> ompaul: echo options snd-hda-intel model=auto |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<xtknight> VirhYl3, bluefish?
<crimsun> ompaul: then reboot, and test whether sound is audible
<VirhYl3> bluefish?
* VirhYl3 gets his google on.
<xtknight> !info bluefish | VirhYl3
<ubotu> virhyl3: bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-1 (feisty), package size 1570 kB, installed size 6724 kB
<feistyman> shirish, there is not much to it.
<shirish> feistyman: paste whatever is we will put stuff on it
<feistyman> how do I paste again.
<shirish> feistyman: go to http://paste.ubuntu.nl.org
<VirhYl3> Any idea where the bluefish launcher ends up?
* jarle jsut tried compiling/installing nvidia-drivers from nvidia.com, Doesn't seem to play along very well with kernel/Xorg installed by Ubuntu... Think I'll give up and wait for ubuntu to fix this...
<VirhYl3> Ah ha.... programming.
<feistyman> Shirish, that page won't come up
<shirish> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shirish> feistyman: it opens up fine here
<shirish> did u see the link use that link
<Vessquire> what is the min ram I need to run feisty graphically
<shirish> what ubotu gave
<shirish> if that does not work use pastebin.ca
<feistyman> It's up now. Hang on.
<feistyman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14472/
<feistyman> There it is!
<VirhYl3> umm..... bluefish doesn't have an easy to find ftp setup...
<feistyman> Shirish, does that help at all?
<shirish> feistyman: do u know what DNS nameserver u use to access the net?
<feistyman> No
<feistyman> is that my problem. Something isn't there that should be?
<shirish> yes, there should be something there which is not there
<aaroncampbell> I can't seem to update anything via adept...it keeps giving me an error that there was a problem committing the changes...maybe a package didn't get downloaded right
<aaroncampbell> Is there a way to sort of "clear it out" and try again?
<shirish> call up your isp & ask them what are the DNS IP addresses tell them you want to do this on windows
<shirish> setting up your internet connection
<ompaul> crimsun, after reboot no audio and when I looked alsamixer was pointing at realtec so changed that to hda and I rebooted a second time - still no audio
<feistyman> That is different than just the IP address?
<crimsun> ompaul: ok, change the "auto" to "6stack-digout",please, and retest
<feistyman> 192.168.10.1
<feistyman> I think that is my DNS IP
<shirish> feistyman: yup it is different there is an preferred IP address and an alternate ip address
<shirish> feistyman: you can do one other thing
<shirish> feistyman: go to http://192.168.0.1
<shirish> feistyman: do u see your router page
<feistyman> That is primary that I gave you.
<feistyman> Secondary is 0.0.0.0
<feistyman> yes
<shirish> feistyman: ok in there hunt for DNS Addresses or something similar like that
<feistyman> DNS Servers	206.13.31.12  dns1-sac.scrmca.sbcglobal.net
<feistyman> 68.94.157.1  dnsr2.sbcglobal.net
<VirhYl3> Ok, I'm repeatedly trying to get a file off of the web to edit and reupload, but this seems impossible in bluefish, any pointers?
<shirish> ok cool
<feistyman> So we can do something now?
<shirish> now note down the full data
<shirish> somewhere
<shirish> tell me when u have done that
<feistyman> The whole page of info?
<ompaul> crimsun, we got sound
<shirish> nope just the info. u gave me right now
<ompaul> crimsun, thank you very much
<crimsun> ompaul: brilliant, I'll commit that fix now.
<VirhYl3> i think bluefish is far, far not wysiwyg enough for me.
<VirhYl3> any other ideas for just editing a couple of dates on a web page?
<VirhYl3> in feisty?
<shirish> crimsun: are u on main or MOTU?
<ompaul> crimsun, sometimes it is a pleasure to here the same sound you turn down on every computer in the office :)
<feistyman> I'm printing it right now, just those two lines of info, right?
<ompaul> crimsun, s/here/hear
<shirish> right
<shirish> because he said he was commiting a patch/fix
<peter77> is wine capable of playing windows games smoothly?
<crimsun> shirish: I'm core-dev (which is by default MOTU). I maintain the sound stack for Ubuntu.
<shirish> peter77: supposed to be, although there is some other commercial program which is supposed to be way better or something
<shirish> crimsun: oh cool
<shirish> I did not know that core-developers are MOTU
<crimsun> shirish: they are by definition, but MOTU is a separate category
<shirish> for here I am trying to get deluge 0.5 to run
<crimsun> right, deluge-torrent 0.5 is something that I feel strongly should /not/ be in feisty.
<shirish> having to downloading all the development packages & then see if the compile happens
<shirish> crimsun: why?
<crimsun> shirish: because the upstream dev has expressed his opinion that having it in feisty may mislead people to feel it's finished, which it isn't
<feistyman> Shirish, I have the info in front of me
<shirish> crimsun: understood
<crimsun> ompaul: which precise model is your laptop?
<shirish> will chow for sure lemme get feistyman running now
<crimsun> ompaul: and I won't be attending UDS.
<feistyman> Ready, I hope!
<shirish> ok now enter the data you have on 2 lines like :-
<shirish> nameserver  206.13.31.12  dns1-sac.scrmca.sbcglobal.net
<feistyman> :-
<wizard> crimsun: hey man
<shirish> nameserver 68.94.157.1  dnsr2.sbcglobal.net
<wizard> -13 works great, -14 reoccuring issue again
<ompaul> crimsun, PSL33E-029023N aka Toshiba Satellite L30-101
<wizard> crimsun: soooo... we now know its specific to -14
<shirish> feistyman: these both lines should be in /etc/resolv.conf
<crimsun> wizard: good, now we have to establish whether it's -13 that broke it or -14
<shirish> sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<feistyman> ok
<wizard> crimsun: well -13 is worknig 100%
<crimsun> wizard: brilliant, that makes my life simpler (well, no, not really, but whatever)
<wizard> crimsun: and since i didn't have -13 on my first feisty install... i guess we could call it -14 right?
<jimmy__> is there a higher res version of the human icon set? in avant window manager it looks  really pixelated
<crimsun> wizard: did you install -13 manually?
<shirish> wizard: are u talking about the kernel?
<wizard> crimsun: nope i let feisty do all of its patching
<shirish> feistyman: after u are done, save the file then again open it
<wizard> 13 was out of dist-upgrade, as was -14
<feistyman> ok
<shirish> feistyman: then again post the content to !paste
<wizard> crimsun: so we've now got a good base: this issue *is*, 100% positively specific to -14
<wizard> crimsun: at least in my case
<crimsun> wizard: so what's your current `uname -r'?
<feistyman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14479/
<ant-> what are poeples opinions about waiting another week, will the changes be drastic enough?
<feistyman> Shirish, there it is ( I think)
<wizard> crimsun:at
<wizard> blah
<wizard> crimsun: 2.6.20-13-386
<wizard> crimsun: the only issue in -13 is i have no bass/trebble controller
<wizard> crimsun: and no option for the "tone" switch
<shirish> feistyman: there should be 2 lines exactly like this :-
<feistyman> ok
<Infecto> anybody familiar with building ati 8.35 drivers on 2.6.20.4 ?
<crimsun> wizard: ok, good. I need to git-bisect, which may take a bit, as I'm currently busy.
<wizard> crimsun: take your time
<shirish>  nameserver	206.13.31.12  dns1-sac.scrmca.sbcglobal
<shirish>     nameserver   68.94.157.1  dnsr2.sbcglobal.net
<wizard> crimsun: just could you help me understand why i don't have a bess-treble controller on here?
<shirish> feistyman: both the nameserver should be given
<wizard> someone in ubuntu forums said it was cos my device wasn't supported but i feel he has no clue what hes talking about
<feistyman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14480/
<feistyman> is that ok, Shirish?
<crimsun> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14482/
<slackern> Infecto, i'm not sure if it's possible, i went halfway through the installation of the drivers when i came to a part where it said "NOTE: the fglrx source code requires Linux 2.6.19 or lower. It is not yet prepared for 2.6.20."
<shirish> feistyman: it should look like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14483/
<shirish> feistyman: actually its yours, copy it to the file, do sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<ompaul> crimsun, thats the one :)
<crimsun> wizard: because either it's not available in hardware (i.e., no registers), or it's not added in the driver. I don't have the codec sheet for your hardware handy.
<wizard> crimsun: if its one of the above, it'll likely get added soon right?
<feistyman> I did it
<Infecto> slackern: it works i found patch
<shirish> feistyman: ok save the file
<feistyman> saved, Shirish
<shirish> feistyman: now do a complete shutdown & then start the machine
<feistyman> It's still there.
<feistyman> ok, will do.
<slackern> Infecto, ahh nice i was too tired to even bother any longer with my x1950 card any longer so i gave up there, then i know that there is atleast a chance of compiling them
<ompaul> crimsun, I may be on monday from work the boss is getting a similar laptop different model (I spent more of his money on him ... )
<feistyman> should roaming mode still be checked?
<ompaul> crimsun, same fix I imagine
<shirish> fiestyman: nope it should not be checked
<crimsun> ompaul: it depends on the codec and SSID.
<ompaul> k
<shirish> fiestyman: there should be an enable networking not roaming mode
<crimsun> HDA is an utter pile of manure.
<shirish> feistyman: or keep it checked
<shirish> feistyman: have u done all the updates?
<feistyman> I'll keep it checked then, ok
<feistyman> Yes, all updates
<feistyman> so I'll shut down, now?
<cables> I'm installing software updates for Feisty Beta, and it's stalled on "Setting up cupsys"
<jimmy__> is there a higher res version of the human icon set? in avant window manager it looks  really pixelated
<jimmy__> i couldnt find one on gnome-look either
<wizard> crimsun: i do have another issue tho. if you coudl stear me to who could help... the system seems to freeze for 3 1/2 minutes on boot on kinit trying to resume something.
<crimsun> wizard: not my realm, I only deal with audio.
<wizard> yeah thats why i said if you could stear me to someone
<crimsun> oh, so that's what you meant by "stear me to who could help"
<wizard> yeah
<shirish> crimsun: finally had it installed, but not much difference from 0.41 deluge
<crimsun> wizard: I'd file a bug and attach the info required by https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies#head-0a39ab9f8a5401109461f67986f8cfb4be88cc64
<wizard> where does ubuntu log what goes on at bootup?
<inade> Is there any place where we can read about Feisty other than the bug reports.
<cables> inade, what do you mean?
<jimmy__> does anyone know how to make deluge open a torrent in the currently opened deluge window, and not in a whole new deluge window?
<shirish> crimsun: yup where is the log of the bootup thing?
<inade> I just installed Ubuntu and my video display is giving me a hard time.
<cables> wizard, try System>Administration>System Log (that's edgy, don't know if that's in feisty)
<cables> inade, feisty?
<shirish> it is there
<inade> I can't seem to install the nvidia drivers (proprietary)  from the nvidia site.
<cables> inade, you're not supposed to install them from there
<inade> Yes, today's output.
<cables> !nvidia | inade
<ubotu> inade: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Infecto> slackern: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<inade> Ok. I will check that. because the ones provided on the CD leave me without a mouse pointer.
* inade is gone reading
<feistyman> Shirish, I'm still in the same boat. Sorry
<crimsun> shirish: syslog or kern.log
<shirish> crimsun: what is the difference between the 2 logs
<sri> it seems odd, but when I try to do anything full screen (eg mythtv) the panel still shows up on top of my movies :(
<greigm> hi all
* sri wonders why..
<sri> oh wait I know why
<crimsun> shirish: kernel ring buffer is all that's in the latter. The former includes more.
* sri glares at compiz.
<shirish> feistyman: you have downloaded all the updates till date or no?
<feistyman> Shirish, maybe I can try this again later. You tried all kinds of things. I still have to click it on when I boot up. But not on Windows. Not even on my live cd of Edgy. Just Feisty
<feistyman> Yes, all updates, even today.
<wizard> whats happening is when i boot into ubuntu boot takes like 4 minutes because it tries to resume something
<feistyman> I appreciate your help.
<shirish> feistyman: actually it should not happen, and what I did is what I did for myself
<shirish> feistyman: hopefully you got the hang of patebin.ca or !paste
<feistyman> Yeah, well... I've been trying to fix this for a while.
<greigm> hey folks, i have some problems with my upgrade from 6.10 to 7.20? ive had no luck solving the issue, would a new install from cd be a good idea?
<feistyman> Yeah, the pasting is good now. Thanks
<shirish> see you guys l8ter
<feistyman> I better quit now, I guess. I'm needed downstairs. Thanks for everything, Shirish!
<pauliukas> How stable is Ubuntu Beta 7.04? Or should I just go with Ubuntu 6.10?
<wizard> it looks like under /var/log/messages it is "Attempting manual resume"
<wizard> crimsun: did they fix the daily build's size?
<phaidros> hi ompaul :)
<greigm> has someone got a link to the daily releases of the beta pls?
<crimsun> wizard: you'll need to check, I'm very busy atm
<wizard> crimsun: okay
<ompaul> phaidros, morning
<pauliukas> Will Ubuntu Feisty be upgradable from Beta to final via apt-get?
<pauliukas> Or will I need to reinstall it completely?
<blippe> pauliukas: no reinstall
<ompaul> pauliukas, you will apt-get all the way to stable
<pauliukas> nice
<ompaul> pauliukas, as long as you don't break something :)
<greigm> like me:(
<pauliukas> Breaking... as in?
<pauliukas> I don't have a tendancy to break my computer
<pauliukas> uter
<jauru> Does the 3d cube work for anyone? I get the wobbly windows but not the cube when I enable the effects...
<cables> jauru, i assume you checked off the cube?
<jauru> Yep.
<cables> jauru, ask in #ubuntu-effects also, they might be able to help.
<jauru> ta
<zdzichuBG> works for me aftes massaging gconf (hsize and numer of desktops)
<zdzichuBG> s/aftes/after
<jauru> hmmm - number of desktops keeps reverting to 1 when I enable cube effect.
<jauru> I'll join #ubuntu-effects.
<zdzichuBG> jauru: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/03/28/enabling-the-cube-in-feistys-desktop-effects/
<zdzichuBG> jauru: hsize is important
<jauru> zdzichuBG: thanks...
<wizard> okay... my boot keeps hanging on "Configuring network settings" for about a minute
<wizard> anyone know what would cause that?
<slackern> Infecto, ahh i was reading that guide but then they hadn't included that part about the patch yet, thanks for pointing it out
<jauru> wizard: is there a dhcp server on your network?
<wizard> jauru: two
<jauru> hmmm - should be one...
<wizard> jauru: the router and a domain controller - both can act as DHCP for any client
<jauru> my advice would be to turn dhcp off on one of them
<wizard> well jauru
<wizard> i use wifi...
<wizard> which doesn't seem to even enable till after boot
<wizard> its strange
<greigm> if i post my grub menu, can someone tell me if its configured correctly ?
<jauru> okay - i'm using wifi only... it needs to get a wep key I presume?
<wizard> jauru: yup
<wizard> and all that goes just fine after boot
<wizard> it chokes on this during actual bootup
<aaroncampbell> I can't seem to update anything via adept...it keeps giving me an error that there was a problem committing the changes...maybe a package didn't get downloaded right
<aaroncampbell> Is there a way to sort of "clear it out" and try again?
<jauru> hmm - in my case boot process seems normal but asked for keyring access when logging on...
<VirhYl3> So Nvu works fine in Wine.... :)
<VirhYl3> what a kludgy hack, but at least I could update the website!
<phaidros> VirhYl3: nvu works fine native .. ?!??!!
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> jarle: it hangs up on the boot section for "configuring network interfaces..."
<VirhYl3> phaidros: Well, it's not in synaptic, and so far I haven't gotten ANYTHING to run in Feisty that wasn't in synaptic.  Except Urban Terror, which only worked after several reboots, and I still locks up the keyboard often.
<phaidros> VirhYl3: so somehow I'm lucke nvu is installed from before, old edgy times ..
<VirhYl3> yeah.... I would say that makes you lucky... :)
<VirhYl3> They say there's probs with nvu/mozilla at the moment, and they aren't going to have it in the repos for a while?!?
<VirhYl3> Seems sad to keep FOSS web devs off of Linux because they can't edit html!!
<VirhYl3> Luckily I am the master of kludge.
<phaidros> isnt there bluefish also?
<VirhYl3> bluefish doesn't do ANYTHING like what I need.  I opened it up and it was just code everywhere.  I almost puked.
<VirhYl3> No native FTP, either!
<phaidros> true
<VirhYl3> Is there an easy way to make a LiveCD or DVD of my system "as is".
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> anyone know why it woiuld freeze up on configuring network interfaces?
<VirhYl3> It would be nice if Ubuntu had a button that just instantly backed up your Linux drive, complete with apps and drivers at the click of a button.  Like CreateLiveCD of your whole environment with current drivers AS IS.
<|NewUser|> I just did " sudo apt-get dist-upgrade " but in last some packages gone to install but some are remain unconfigured .. can someone..  help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14488/
<mahdi> anybody knows if alsa is broken in feisty?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> okay
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> i have a fix for anyone whose bootup is slow on ubuntu feisty
<greigm> whats the fix?
<mahdi> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: that configuring network slow stuff?
<|NewUser|> damn get a problem how can i upgrade overall distro.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> it would seem as though that for some people, myself included, feisty had everything from eith0 to eith2, and a few wireless devices all listed in /etc/network/interfaces
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> commenting out the devices that did not pretain to my network, nor even exist on my laptop
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> resolved the issue, and i was back to 15 second bootup
<mahdi> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: already did that and my boot is still slow
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> mahdi: you can also adjust the timeout
<mahdi> any1 with feisty up-to-date and alsa working?
<mahdi> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: i think its because of my wlan
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> mahdi: check the dhcp timeout in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<mahdi> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: ok
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> mahdi: change timeout from 60 to like... 20, or 10 even
<mahdi> ok. Done that, i'll check the speed later
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> mahdi: mine was taking like 5 minutes to boot cos somehow feisty made about 10 non-existant connections in interfaces lol
<mahdi> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: lol, mine doesnt take that long
<chrisbudden14> does anyone know when the newest fglrx driver and ati catalyst control will hit the repos
<mahdi> only like 30-40 seconds on that network stuff
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> yeah mine was making me curse at it
<mahdi> chrisbudden14: newest fglrx is already oat the repos
<mahdi> chrisbudden14: OpenGL renderer string: RADEON XPRESS Series
<mahdi> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6334 (8.34.8)
<greigm> i made a error when upgrading from ubuntu to feisty. now it wont boot, should i just do a new install from the live cd?
<VonFluffy> will Pidgin 2.0.0 final go into Fiesty Fawn 7.04
<chrisbudden14> the latest ati is 8.35.5 mahdi
<mahdi> greigm: well, if u'll install from scratch, wait till 19th
<mahdi> chrisbudden14: hmmm any substantial diff?
<greigm> mahdi, how come?
<chrisbudden14> ati catalyst control center mahdi
<mahdi> chrisbudden14: it hasn't changed much since 8.28.8
<crimsun> VonFluffy: no.
<VonFluffy> =( not even bakport?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> now i thought if you wanted network manager to manage your wired networks too you could comment it out in interfaces?
<chrisbudden14> NEW FEATURES: (1) AMD Catalyst Control Center: Linux Edition Beta now available.
<chrisbudden14>     ISSUES RESOLVED: (1) Screen no longer turns black if the X-Server is terminated from the text console on certain laptop configurations. mahdi
<slackern> Infecto, I installed the drivers now myself and they compiled and are running for me now
<mahdi> chrisbudden14: r u experiencing that?
<chrisbudden14> yea
<crimsun> VonFluffy: well, it could be backported, but talking about backports doesn't make sense when feisty+1 hasn't even opened.
<slackern> Infecto, but i'm still having that mesa-gl stuff
<mahdi> chrisbudden14: hmmm... well, try from that ati pkg first
<chrisbudden14> yea i could do, im not really in a rush, just was wondering when they will be built
<|NewUser|> anyone can help ? why im getting problem in dist-upgrade ?
<mahdi> chrisbudden14: if it solves your problem, use it until they release it on official repos (shouldnt take long)
<slackern> chrisbudden14, im also playing with the new drivers trying to get them to work
<chrisbudden14> any probs slackern
<mahdi> chrisbudden14: i suggest u wail, LOL
<chrisbudden14> lol
<mahdi> chrisbudden14: if it isnt causing much trouble...
<xtknight> bug 104288
<ubotu> Malone bug 104288 in Ubuntu "[edgy+feisty]  First typed character is omitted at gdm/kdm login." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104288
<xtknight> anyone else have this problem? ^^ if so please comment
<slackern> chrisbudden14, hehe well, i managed to compile them finally and now well stuff seems faster like resizing and stuff but i don't belive glx is running fully though
<mahdi> i used to have it on edgy
<mahdi> on feisty its fine
<chrisbudden14> slackern, how is the control center thing?
<mahdi> anyone with alsa probs running feisty?
<jimmy__> does anyone know how to make deluge open a torrent in the currently opened deluge window, and not in a whole new deluge window?
<slackern> chrisbudden14, I was just on my way to start it, thats how long i have been using the drivers :)
<greigm> what kind of alsa problems?
<chrisbudden14> lol ok, let me know how it goes :P
<mahdi> greigm: the kind that makes sound stop working for no reason, lol
<slackern> chrisbudden14, well i can say this much clicking it doesn't start anything :p
<greigm> mahdi lol afraid not
<chrisbudden14> good start slackern
<slackern> chrisbudden14, and running it from a terminal gave me "*** glibc detected *** amdcccle: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: 0xbf956a6d ***
<slackern> "
<chrisbudden14> ooo
<mahdi> greigm: i guess its just me
<mahdi> greigm: r ur feisty uptodate?
<slackern> But i am using a AGP X1950Pro card which i guess isn't loved by ATi or anyone :p
<mahdi> ur feisty upgrades
<slackern> atleast now i can move windows around without having them crawl around like snails :P
<greigm> mahdi yes, but its messed up:( im going to install from cd
<brucedes> whenever I try to run cedega, the terminal says: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14492/ What can I do?
<mahdi> greigm: =/
<mahdi> greigm: whats messed up?
<greigm> mahdi, it wont boot
<mahdi> greigm: lol
<mahdi> greigm: that sucks
<greigm> mahdi or my previous 6.10 install
<greigm> mahdi only my xp partition
<greigm> :(
<mahdi> greigm: use xp until feisty is released
<slackern> please good lord or whatever deity up there send me a nvidia card
<mahdi> will save u some space and conf probs
<greigm> well i'll try install of cd once its dloaded, cant do any harm, the installs broke anyway lol
<mahdi> lol
<mahdi> just a piece of advice... stables r better than betas...
<greigm> lol indeed
<specialbuddy> It says, "After updating the archive it should offer to upgrade kubuntu" this isn't coming up
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> mahdi: the only issue i've noticed is i have to bring eth0 up manually
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> mahdi: but i rarely, EVER will touch etho, and i am sure this bug'll be gone by the time i do
<specialbuddy> how am I supposed to upgrade to fiesty
<cps1966> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<specialbuddy> what about for kubuntu?
<cps1966> same thing
<tonyyarusso> VirhYl3: re Nvu, you ping me in two weeks and ask ;)
<tonyyarusso> !nvu | For everyone's reference:
<ubotu> For everyone's reference:: nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but ping tonyyarusso to inquire about packages.  See also !html.
<|NewUser|> can someone help me with this ? i downloaded all updates but dont know whats the problem with applying it ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14499/
<|NewUser|> no one can help ?
<brucedes> how do I downgrade my version of python (Python 2.5.1c1)
<budmang> Can anyone fix my sound so multiple apps can play sound at once?
<crimsun> budmang: it should happen by default. What sound device are you using?
<crimsun> brucedes: simply pass the package version to apt-get or aptitude
<budmang> crimsun, I have a dv6000 hp laptop.
<budmang> alsa I use.
<crimsun> budmang: which dv6000?
<crimsun> look on the bottom of the laptop if you don't know
<budmang> For example It i start any flash sound in firefox idefisk or any app that wants sound dies / cant use it
<budmang> dv6226us
<crimsun> oh, Flash 9 is a PiTA, and there's nothing that can be done about it.
<brucedes> crimsun, I feel like a right idiot asking, but how do I do that?
<budmang> really?
<budmang> its just flash you think?
<crimsun> budmang: it's just Flash 9.
<budmang> can I downgrade flash?
<crimsun> budmang: you /don't/ want to downgrade Flash
<budmang> I need my VOIP.
<Arko> what does PiTA mean?
<budmang> to work 24/7 no matter what app.
<crimsun> brucedes: apt-get install foo=somepackage-revision
<budmang> pain in the ass. Arko
<Arko> oh
<crimsun> budmang: so don't use Firefox/Flash whenever you want VoIP
<|NewUser|> i downloaded all updates but dont know whats the problem with applying it ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14499/
<budmang> I used meebo 24/7 also.
<budmang> lol
<crimsun> budmang: that's just the unfortunate state that Macromedia has chosen
<budmang> damn u  :-)
<crimsun> don't blame us, blame the closed-source plugin
<Arko> what is the substitute of flash+firefox?
<crimsun> Arko: don't use Flash?
<savvas> i thought adobe's flash is open source :\
<crimsun> savvas: it's not.
<budmang> how after stoping sound in flash/firefox can I release it?
<Arko> hmmm
<crimsun> budmang: you need to /close/ Firefox to do that
<budmang> Wow
<tonyyarusso> Hi, I'm currently unable to properly view http://www.specialized.com/ (flash site).  Others have said it works fine for them.  Ideas of what may be happening?  It worked last weekend, and stopped yesterday as far as I know.
<budmang> Damn macromedia.
<budmang> but you have comforted me.
<brucedes> crimsun, it says foo doesn't exist, nor does python-2.4.3
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: it seems to work acceptably on my i945
<crimsun> brucedes: that's because python-2.4.3 is not a valid package revision
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: insteresting.  Would a dpkg-reconf on the flash plugin or anything like that help?
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: no, it wouldn't.
<crimsun> disable any compiz/beryl
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: None enabled.
<tonyyarusso> Well, I don't think
* tonyyarusso double-checks
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: which X driver are you using?
<budmang> What about getting my ndiswrapper to always auto boot. sometimes it doesnt work and I have to sudo modprobe ndiswrapper and depmod -a
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: "ati", no effects
<crimsun> budmang: echo ndiswrapper |sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: try downgrading xserver-xorg-video-ati ?
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: eww...  sigh
<crimsun> brucedes: you could just install python2.4 and invoke the script explicitly with python2.4 prepended
<budmang> crimsun, one last thing. When I connect to a wireless network it pops up for a default key ring password box. no matter what password i use nothing works. I have to press deny and it connects anyway.
<crimsun> budmang: I've experienced that bug, too, but I don't much care for it. I don't use n-m.
<budmang> k.
<crimsun> budmang: check Launchpad.net for a bug filed against gnome-keyring
<budmang> anyone here use qemu? or what do you use for virtual windows?
<xtknight> VMware
<xtknight> seems to be fastest
<bts3685> not a feisty-specific question BUT..... i have feisty installed. can i do a apt-get remove --purge gnome and then an apt-get install fluxbox? or is ubuntu so infused with gnome that i will call upon myself an unholy storm of hellfire and brimstone and verily, bring ruination upon myself and would be better off burning xubuntu and installing fluxbox from there?
<RAOF> bts3685: You can kinda do that, but it's not as simple as "apt-get remove gnome", because gnome isn't a package.
<misfit_toy>  /me likes bts3685 's question, just cause he can actually spell unlike most people on the 'net these days.
<cps1966> gnome-desktop would work
<RAOF> You can remove ubuntu-desktop, (with aptitude) which should remove all the automatically-installed dependencies.
<RAOF> !info gnome-desktop feisty
<ubotu> Package gnome-desktop does not exist in feisty
<RAOF> What gnome-desktop :)
<misfit_toy> isn't it still gnome-environment?
<bts3685> ...gnome*?
<misfit_toy> gnome* would surely work
<bts3685> (and thanks, misfit :) i'm a tech writer)
<evan__> hey guys, when i restart x (ctrl alt back) my new feisty doesnt go to login screen, it goes to terminal, what should i do?
<aaroncampbell> I can't seem to update anything via adept...it keeps giving me an error that there was a problem committing the changes...maybe a package didn't get downloaded right
<aaroncampbell> Is there a way to sort of "clear it out" and try again?
<bts3685> evan- "startx"
<brucedes> ok, installed python 2.4.4, but python - V still says 2.5.1c1, how do I set the version of python I want?
<evan__> i know that, but how do i get it to do what it's supposed to
<misfit_toy> aaroncampbell, "sudo apt-get install -f"
<martalli> adept is telling me that a version upgrade is available, but the "release announcement" is empty, so it won't let me go past.  Could I do this with just an 'apt-get dist-upgrade', or does this involve a change int he repos?
<bts3685> ...pardon? what is it "supposed to do"?
<evan__> it's supposed to go to login screen right?
<martalli> I am using a fairly uptodate version of kubuntu
<evan__> like edgy did
<cps1966> looks like your x config is screwed up then
<evan__> okie dokie, what should i do to fix that
<aaroncampbell> misfit_toy: http://paste-bin.com/11369
<aaroncampbell> It looks like a package that I used alien on isn't working...
<brucedes> ...ok...so I tried apt-get remove python2.5, and I suspect that might of been quite stupid...
<aaroncampbell> or rather...it's working, but causing problem
<aaroncampbell> s
<cps1966> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<evan__> ok
<martalli> sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<martalli> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bts3685> by the way, THANK YOU everyone who helped me, this is (one of the reasons) why i LOVE the linux community- you'd NEVER get that kind of response from any M$ community (as if they exist. haha)
<misfit_toy> aaroncampbell, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<martalli> bts3685, They do exist, but you are very welcome  (The MS users really need help =)
<misfit_toy> and aaroncampbell go ahead and "sudo apt-get autoremove" as well
<brucedes> hmm...it would appear that apt-get is uninstalling every piece of software on my machine...
<aaroncampbell> misfit_toy: http://paste-bin.com/11370
<evan__> hey cps1966, do i want vga, via, vmware, voodoo or what? i have nvidia 7300 card
<bts3685> (rofflewaffles.  i'm installing CRM for a client right now. ugh...)
<evan__> im guessing nv?
<brucedes> yeah, this is bad, it's all getting deleted...
<misfit_toy> aaroncampbell, that looks ok, let me look again closely, give me 2 minutes
<tonyyarusso> I think my javascript is broken in FF
<martalli> When adept is telling me a version upgrade is available, would an "apt-get dist-upgrade" be the CLI equivalent?
<brucedes> great, I get to reinstall ubuntu for like the third time now...just when I got my xorg.conf just right
<brucedes> martalli: no
<brucedes> that upgrades the apt-get database
<brucedes> I think you just apt-get install adept and it'll install the latest version
<brucedes> yippee! I just nuked my whole system, which, somehow, remains connected to the internet :\
<martalli> boy...i thought a dist-upgrade doesn't change your soruces.list, but is a more aggressive upgrade of packages (will delete or regress sm,e packages to upgrade other, and so on)
<martalli> i tried apt-get install adept and it said I had the most recent version
<brucedes> apt-get is quite outdated
<brucedes> see if the site has a repository you can use
<misfit_toy> aaroncampbell, "sudo apt-get update" does what?
<brucedes> phew, I saved my system
<misfit_toy> and aaroncampbell what happens with "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<johnnybuoy> hi all
<thompa> howdy
<thompa> any
<thompa> 1:27]  *** The channel topic is "Feisty Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta | Ubuntu Feisty Fawn support channel | You shouldn't use Feisty on Production Systems. | Herd 6 is cancelled | Release date is the week of April 19".
<thompa> [21:27]  *** The topic was set by Hobbsee on 04/05/2007 10:38:40 PM.
<thompa> [21:27]  *** Channel modes: topic protection, no messages from outside, no colors allowed
<thompa> [21:27]  *** This channel was created on 11/26/2006 01:42:45 AM.
<thompa> [21:28]  --> johnnybuoy has joined this channel (n=johnny@unaffiliated/johnnybuoy).
<thompa> buggy touchpad
<thompa> anyone else running macbook here?
<thompa> If I use an external mouse it works fine though
<johnnybuoy> heh
<johnnybuoy> fl00d ;-P
<johnnybuoy> macs are not so good with linux, I hear....
<johnnybuoy> thompa, did you check google?
<mon^rch> hello feisty friends :)
<mon^rch> isn't compiz just nummy?
<thompa> johnnybuoy: some thiings are better in ubuntu,
<johnnybuoy> beryl is yummy
<johnnybuoy> thompa, for the touchpad problem?
<thompa> i will need to fix the keyboard layout and touchpad
<bts3685> grahr! it wouldn't let me aptitude remove --purge gnome*....haha
<thompa> if i use an external its fine,
<thompa> also linux is faster. all the apps are than on osx side
<johnnybuoy> yeah, linux rocks, just hardware support is not as good?
<thompa> johnnybuoy: if i get around this i may ditch osx
<johnnybuoy> ThomasWaldmann, check the appletouch kernel driver if you haven't yet
<bts3685> johnny- the support is there. it's just DIY. ;)
<johnnybuoy> yeah
<johnnybuoy> my dell works like a charm, tho
<johnnybuoy> out of the box
<bts3685> to quote monty python, "always look on the bright side of life"
<johnnybuoy> and it's the same hardware
<johnnybuoy> thompa, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Apple_MacBook#Touchpad_in_X11
<martalli> johnnybuoy, Actually, the hardware support is excellent, for the proprietary OS's you need extra drivers for almost everything. For linux, you only need extra drivers for a few things
<johnnybuoy> this was the first or second google hit
<johnnybuoy> yeah?
<martalli> The only problem is that the hardware manufacturers won't write those few drivers or open the hardware for the kernel authors
* bts3685 mumbles
<bts3685> jerks.
<johnnybuoy> hardware manufacturers can always run, as soon as an olpc-type latop comes out for real people, _every_ linux user will switch to open hardware
<johnnybuoy> I am sure
<johnnybuoy> except the gamers :D
<johnnybuoy> pff
<bts3685> (that's what gentoo and nvidia are for ;) )
<johnnybuoy> yeah
<johnnybuoy> I don't really care for games
<inade> Well, I did update the video drivers.  So far, so good.  Thanks for the tips.
<johnnybuoy> tho I was surprised on how wine made huge progress since the last time I tried it
<bts3685> OH yeah! wine is CRUISING. barely had to tweak for the most part
<thompa> johnnybuoy: thanks i missed that link
<johnnybuoy> no steam and CS work on linux. CS is the only game I ever play :D
<thompa> those gentoo folks are always ahead of the game
<johnnybuoy> not true
<johnnybuoy> not even close...
<brottman> is there any decent tape backup software thats available for linux? I'm considering it for a backup server @ work
<johnnybuoy> but well, that macbook wiki entry is pretty extensive in gentoo-wiki
<thompa> johnnybuoy: most stuff works in ubuntu feisty already, volume, backlight
<bts3685> if you want it to just work, there's debian. if you want it to look pretty, there's *ubuntu. if you want to play mad scientist, there's gentoo/arch/slack
<johnnybuoy> arch is not that great imho
<thompa> all i need is keyboard and then disable touchpad i think
<johnnybuoy> gentoo rocks tho
<thompa> i cant even get used to it it mac
<bts3685> (i know, i love it. use it on my desktop)
<johnnybuoy> ?
<bts3685> and brottman, have you looked into bakula?
<johnnybuoy> gentoo?
<bts3685> (yeah)
<johnnybuoy> I would use gentoo max. for gaming, otherwise it's PERFECT for servers
<johnnybuoy> (fast, got's good support)
<brottman> bts3685: yes, it looks very complicated :)
<johnnybuoy> + a great hardened version, that's really hardened
<thompa> im considering wiping out the mac part. but is there a way to do this wothout reinstalling?
<johnnybuoy> from gound-up
<Alpha_Cluster> ok since im using Fiesty and #ubuntu is worthless, does anyone here know how to change the window borders in gnome?  I cant seem to find a way to do it via theme
<bts3685> gentoo's good for servers? mmmm...i'd have to stick to debian. too much configuration and maintenance for gentoo. but i mean..slap SL on debian and you're hardened.
<bts3685> brottman, there's a LOT of documentation
<Toma-> Alpha_Cluster: are you serious? Preferences > Theme > Window Decoration or soemthing
<johnnybuoy> bts3685, SL?
<Alpha_Cluster> Toma- i only have 3 tabs in Theme
<bts3685> oops! SE*
<Alpha_Cluster> Window Decorations doesnt exist
<bts3685> not SL. lolz.
<Toma-> Alpha_Cluster: yeh its one of those tabs
<johnnybuoy> selinux, bts3685
<johnnybuoy> ??
<Alpha_Cluster> i dont have one for it
<bts3685> yessir
<Toma-> Alpha_Cluster: sorry im not specific, im using e17
<Alpha_Cluster> i only got Controls, colors, and icons
<johnnybuoy> hardened is different tho....
<johnnybuoy> bts3685, ^
<Alpha_Cluster> Toma-,  the thing is i know what your talking about and i know it should be there... the problem is it is not there
<bts3685> brottman: start with the man and then google. TONS. i'm sure you'll get very easy guides. :) bakula is very popular.
<johnnybuoy> bts3685, I mean, I can have hardened (toolchain + libc), hardened (kernel > PAX + grsec), AND selinux
<johnnybuoy> in gentoo
<specialbuddy> how do I do a feisty upgrade with kubuntu?
<johnnybuoy> and that's pretty sweet
<brottman> bts3685: thanks, I'll dig into it.
<bts3685> johnnybuoy: granted. but there's still the issue of configuration and source installs. i'd love to see a real-life comparison experiment between them though...
<johnnybuoy> specialbuddy, update-manager --devel-release
<johnnybuoy> bts3685, configuretion? well, that's a once-done thing in linux anyways, and if you really want to customise your system, for a server gentoo is the stuff...
<johnnybuoy> for compiling...
<specialbuddy> bash: update-manager: command not found
<johnnybuoy> yeah, compiling is a pain in the arch, but if you have a server-farm, or just more than one server, it goes allright with distcc
<johnnybuoy> okay, what do you call update-manager in kde?
<johnnybuoy> !info update-manager
<ubotu> update-manager: GNOME application that manages apt updates. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.59.15 (feisty), package size 844 kB, installed size 2076 kB
<specialbuddy> adapt maybe
<johnnybuoy> adept?
<specialbuddy> !adapt-manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adapt-manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<johnnybuoy> !info adept
<ubotu> adept: package management suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.2ubuntu25 (feisty), package size 13 kB, installed size 44 kB
<johnnybuoy> nah
<johnnybuoy> that's not it
<johnnybuoy> I don't know in KDE, sorry
<bts3685> johnnybuoy: (lol, "pain in the arch") and true! server chains, definitely. but RAIDing is a little more complex in gentoo...i don't know, i've always seen it as a distro PEREFECT for enthusiast and hobby level, as well as development/coding, and general workhorse stuff. but debian has always seemed...server-y? to me.
<johnnybuoy> well
<bts3685> johnnybuoy: but if debian developer community keeps pulling their middle-school-teen-drama BS, then i think i'm gonna change anyways. maybe centos..
<johnnybuoy> I guess the ease of debian is truly unbeatable
<johnnybuoy> heh
<johnnybuoy> centos?!
<bts3685> yessir! lightweight, pretty secure out of box...
<johnnybuoy> btw, does anyone have the hardware to check this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powersave/+bug/94133 ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 94133 in powersave "ipw3945 wireless doesn't work after resume from suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: i found out essentially whats causing the issues with the slow bootup for people
<johnnybuoy> checking...
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> crimsun: so theres one issue resolved heh
<brottman> aren't packages/ebulids in gentoo in constant motion? I always though Gentoo was the exact opposite of a Debian release
<johnnybuoy> bts3685, what package management does it use?
<johnnybuoy> yes, well...
<johnnybuoy> but they don't allways work..
<johnnybuoy> and if you have a big app you need to compile, and it chokes at the end
<johnnybuoy> it sucks...
<bts3685> sry, phonecall.
<johnnybuoy> bts3685, you sure? rpm? rpm after debian is like using a horse carriage on an asphalt motorway...
<johnnybuoy> imho
<bts3685> brottman: yes. in fact, there are no "gentoo releases" because it's so dynamic
<bts3685> johnnybuoy: i agree. but if it's a server, set to use a stable branch...you don't need to update that much anyways ;) just security updates
<johnnybuoy> dunno
<johnnybuoy> depends on the server
<johnnybuoy> if I was installing an at least 2GHz server with 1or2 gigs of ram I would go gentoo-hardened
<Mena> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<mzuverink> I installed th ubuntu-desktop package from a server install ans then added the kubunti-desktop. Now both the kubuntu and ubunntu menus are flooded with kde and gnome apps.  If i use menueedit in gnome to thin out the gnome menus, and then do the same Kuububt, wiil that screw things uo on my menus?
<johnnybuoy> tou can update eg. every month and still get a decent amount of updates (not too many)
<bts3685> yeah... and if you were beowulfing or doing any clustering, i would DEFINITELY do gentoo. like, for folding or analysis or something...yeah. OH yeah, def. gentoo
<johnnybuoy> :)
<johnnybuoy> gentoo is unbeatable for some stuff
<Mena> Opera wont work on 704 ...What to do
<Mena> :(
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys Im sitting trying to get wireless working in some form on a new Dell Inspiron 1501 Laptop, so far I have had no success and not for a lack of trying... I have determined that the problem is the "Fn" keys "alt + F2" enables the wifi, this does not work in ubuntu
<bts3685> Mena: install from source? :P
<crimsun> Mena: be patient, and wait for Opera to be recompiled upstream.
<Mena> ok
<Mena> Thanks :)
<bts3685> yup!
<psyke83> hi, can someone do me a little favour please? run "speaker-test -c2 -r11050", then listen to the left and right speaker output - do they sound identical or is one higher pitched than the other?
<bts3685> Paddy_EIRE: ndiswrapper yet?
<johnnybuoy> well, is there a cannonical repo at all yet for feisty?
<Paddy_EIRE> bts3685: I wonder how do I do that
<johnnybuoy> (no, there is not)
<bts3685> i doubt it. when was feisty released as beta?
<johnnybuoy> well
<bts3685> Paddy_EIRE: there's lots of wikis
<johnnybuoy> more than a week ago
<johnnybuoy> herd6 is cancelled?
<bts3685> yeah
<johnnybuoy> hmm, that don't sound good..
<ucordes> what is the pname of that network tray icon?
<Paddy_EIRE> bts3685 I think thats the problem.. to many wikis, my head starts spinning
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<johnnybuoy> ucordes, package name
<johnnybuoy> ?
<ucordes> process
<johnnybuoy> nm-applet
<bts3685> Paddy_EIRE: o
<bts3685> ,oops
<bts3685> Paddy_EIRE: i'm msging you. it's gonna get too complicated to go through in here
<bts3685> ooh. it got quiet.   time for a poll!   bzip compression or gzip? preference, GO!
<johnnybuoy> bzip2 rocks gzip
<johnnybuoy> for most stuff
<Hobbsee> bts3685: gzip's faster
<Paddy_EIRE> bts3685 you still there
<bts3685> yup! (at the shop...so i'm doing comp repairs and stuff. haha)
<bts3685> Paddy_EIRE: i've been msging you.
<MrKeuner> hi, does removing linux-image-generic and installing 686 help any performance? Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.86GHz
<bts3685> i like gzip because although its algorithm is slightly less compressing, it's GNU. : P
<bts3685> i guess Paddy_EIRE got fed up...
<RAOF> MrKeuner: Where are you getting 686 kernels? (hint: not from archive.ubuntu.com).  In short, no :)
<specialbuddy> what's the best way to upgrade to feisty on kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> specialbuddy: see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<MrKeuner> RAOF: there's no i686 anymore?
<specialbuddy> Hobbsee, I'm looked at it a few times and it doesn't work
<specialbuddy> ok I'm going to break this thing
<Hobbsee> !doesnt work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<RAOF> MrKeuner: Exactly, the arch-specific kernels have been replaced by -generic
<MrKeuner> RAOF: ok thanks
<specialbuddy> it sits on the couch all day
<specialbuddy> I told it to get a job
* bts3685 ROFL at ubotu
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> hahaha
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> Hobbsee: that is the best thing i've ever read form a bot
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> !cheers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> hmmm poor bot can't give cheers lol... and it deserves some for what just happened there
<bts3685> i wonder if we can get the bot to kick us...hmm.
<Hobbsee> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: *grin*
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> Hobbsee: talk to kkathman any?
<bretzel> How is ralink wireless setup now ?
* bts3685 slaps ubotu
<bts3685> nope. nothing.
<bts3685> bretzel: ralink?
<bretzel> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Stormx2> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Stormx2> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Stormx2> Meaning?
<Stormx2> How can I fix that? Happens in apt-get an synaptic.
<bretzel> yes , ralink is the driver for my D-Link 54g ( dev named ra0 ) so ralink is the module name... and in Ubuntu7.04beta - there is failure
<bts3685> Stormx2: that usually happens if apt/synaptic/whatever is already open
<bts3685> "ralink" makes me think of "railgun"
<Stormx2> bts3685: it isn't
<bts3685> Stormx2: do you have enough HDD space? is your cache size big enough?
<Stormx2> oh
<Stormx2> that may be the prob
<Stormx2> how can I clear out my cache?
<bretzel> ...and Why is NetworkManager/+/Roaming is so much imposed ????? I use Linux primary on my Desktop computer. It would be very difficult to move that computer all the time to a cafe bar ... Thus, "Roaming/Itinerant" should be an option for laptops computers ...
<bts3685> there's no good way to do it..nor is it recommended. you CAN however kick your cache size limit up
<bts3685> i think it's somewheres in /etc/apt/
<bts3685> or maybe just /etc/apt
<johnnybuoy> can anyone confirm this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/103790 ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 103790 in util-linux "external USB HDD canno't unmout" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<bts3685> bee arr bee! gotta check on a server and repack my pipe. (Stormx2: in the meantime, google it with debian. it was a common problem for people)
<Stormx2> Okay
<Stormx2> friend is going ubuntu
<Stormx2> he's a desktop user
<Stormx2> web browsing, etc etc
<Stormx2> He's got an Athlon 64
<Stormx2> Should he install the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<RAOF> Probably not.
<RAOF> For web browsing, etc, it doesn't give any noticable performance benefits.
<Stormx2> k.
<bts3685> Stormx2: but take that with a grain of salt. 64-bit has a MUCH bigger support in terms of software available that will take advantage of it than windows
<Stormx2> Hm.
<bts3685> *in linux community than windows
<RAOF> Oh, yeah.
<RAOF> Everything in the repositories is 64bit.
<RAOF> But it still doesn't gain you any performance for web browsing, email, wordprocessing, etc.
<RAOF> (Because you could be comfortably using a 5+ year old processor for all that stuff anyway)
<bts3685> no. definitely not. but it allows room to grow into more functionality if they should choose. : )  (but true. i agree- old system with fluxbox is the PERFECT rig for someone just checking e-mail, etc.)
<RAOF> And evil, proprietary stuff (Flash, I'm looking at *you*) is harder to get working.
<bts3685> oh goodness. don't utter that dirty F-word here plz. my poor ears! (eyes..?)
<johnnybuoy> feisty!
* RAOF disagrees.  Gnome is the perfect setup for someone checking email/wordprocessing/we browsing :)
<cables> Will Gaim be changed to Pidgin in Feisty?
<bts3685> lolz. not that word, johnny.
<Arko> yawn
<johnnybuoy> ;)
<johnnybuoy> the "f" word here is Feisty, if I know right ;)
<bts3685> no, not the DIRTY f-word. that's "flash"
<bts3685> haha
<Poul^Laptop> 00000297]  main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `VP62'. VLC probably does not support this sound or video format.
<bts3685> Poul^Laptop: run "file (file you're trying to open)" for me
<Poul^Laptop> cant, its a live steam
<Poul^Laptop> stream.nsv
<cables> Is Feisty going to have Pidgin or Gaim?
<Poul^Laptop> it have gaim
<cables> Poul^Laptop, Gaim is now Pidgin
<cables> Will it be changed before final?
<Poul^Laptop> :P :)
<mycroftiv> have they even released a version though with pidgin logos?
<Pumpernickel> It's a bit late for the name change.  They'll have it for the next release.
<Pumpernickel> (From what I've heard.)
<bts3685> Poul^Laptop: nsv is nullsoft's proprietary stream codec. i thought vlc could play it out of box though. do you have the proper codecs?
<Poul^Laptop> i think so
<bts3685> let me put it this way. can you play mp3?
<bts3685> or wma even?
<Poul^Laptop> what shall i searc for in the package manager bts3685
<bts3685> ^
<Poul^Laptop> hmm
<Poul^Laptop> yes i can play mp3
<bts3685> well, without being able to take a deeper look, it sounds like your vlc installation is borked a bit. did nsv play before?
<bts3685> (gah, things are so much easier in gentoo with USE flags.)
<Poul^Laptop> :)
<Hobbsee> cables: what's in feisty now is more or less feisty final.
<Hobbsee> cables: The Big Freeze is on the 12th
<bts3685> otherwise i'd guess the stream is down
<cables> Hobbsee, ok
<mycroftiv> Another day, another big OO update to download. Im sure the changes are just a few K of source code, too bad you cant really diff-patch a binary
<Toma-> is gaim going to be renamed for feisty?
<Hobbsee> why would it be?
<Hobbsee> Toma-: see what i just said to cables
<Toma-> ok.
<Toma-> just curious anyhoo.
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : Feisty Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta | Ubuntu Feisty Fawn support channel | You shouldn't use Feisty on Production Systems. | Herd 6 is cancelled | Release date is the week of April 19 | What's in feisty now is more or less feisty final
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> there.
* Hobbsee is uncertain as to why so many people are asking that question, this release
<Nick^69> hi all
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Nick^69> Hobbsee How are you ?
<yuriy> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya yuriy!
<yuriy> you haven't read about gaim being renamed?
<inade> ROFLOL
<Hobbsee> Nick^69: good - rejecting bug reports, etc
<nomasteryoda> aol needs to jump in a deep lake
<Hobbsee> yuriy: nope.
<Hobbsee> yuriy: where?
<nomasteryoda> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/04/07/2014230&from=rss
<yuriy> http://www.pidgin.im
* Hobbsee raises an eyebrow
<Hobbsee> and we believe slashdot?
<Nick^69> Cool same question I have Ubuntu 6.1 did not detect my wirless network
<nomasteryoda> lol
<yuriy> Hobbsee: my link is their new official site
<Hobbsee> Nick^69: which wireless card?
<nomasteryoda> http://gaim.sourceforge.net/
<Nick^69> I have laptop Compaq r4000
<nomasteryoda> same news posted...
<Hobbsee> meh.  too late to change for feisty, i expect
<Hobbsee> Nick^69: and which wireless card model?
<Nick^69> Broadcom 802.11b/g wlan
<Hobbsee> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hobbsee> ahh
* bts3685 is having deja vu
<Hobbsee> see the wifidocs on broadcom
<bts3685> they JUST had the gaim/pidgin convo in #ubuntu
<riddlebox> Nick^69,  try sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Hobbsee> bts3685: heh.  great.
<Nick^69> so do I have to dl and install ?
* Hobbsee tries to avoid #ubuntu
<riddlebox> Nick^69,  try the command I typed, in a terminal
* Hobbsee points to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_%28ndiswrapper%29?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<Hobbsee> that may work, too.
<Nick^69> riddlebox which command ?
<riddlebox> <riddlebox> Nick^69,  try sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Nick^69> ohh k
<Nick^69> sorry
<Nick^69> Thanks
<inade> Why does Hobbsee tries to avoid #ubuntu?
<Nick^69> I am going to install ubuntu 6.10 again then I will try this comand
<Hobbsee> inade: because people dont search, and it annoys me.  and i have to keep booting people in there for being idiots - ie spamming, flaming, personal attacks, exploits, etc
<riddlebox> Nick^69, if I were you I would just get the daily build of feisty and install that
<riddlebox> then run that command, your life will be so much easier
<Nick^69> daily build of feisty what is this ?
<inade> I see.
<Nick^69> sorry I am new on Linux
<riddlebox> Nick^69, you know what fiesty is?
<philip> is Pidgin (formerly GAIM) going to be included in feisty final?
<Hobbsee> philip: see the /topic
<Hobbsee> inade: and that they dont read topics, FAQs, etc, which is where most of their questiosn are likely to be answered.
<inade> I have to give it to yous
<Hobbsee> inade: hrm?
<inade> Sorry, I trip in the keyboard keys.
<Nick^69> daily build of feisty how do I install or where do I down load ?
<inade> I have to give it to you that Ubuntu/Kubuntu has very good documentation.
<Hobbsee> ahh.  yes, it does
<Hobbsee> !daily
<ubotu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<Hobbsee> (which i think are oversized, so they wont fit on a cd)
<Hobbsee> !beta
<ubotu> Download Feisty Fawn Beta at http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04, read release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Beta and upgrade instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades; consider doing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing; Just because it's almost ready doesn't mean it is - final releases happen when they do for a reason, be warned and prepared for unbootable systems.
<riddlebox> Nick^69, if you google daily build of feisty it will tell you
<Nick^69> ubotu ty
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<riddlebox> or you can follow the bots :)
<Nick^69> riddlebox ty
<Hobbsee> Nick^69: you probably want to install the beta, and upgrade from there
<Nick^69> Hobbsee 7.4 ?
<Hobbsee> Nick^69: 7.04, yes
<bts3685> ubotu = best bot ever. EV.AR.
<inade> I don't especially like Ubuntu/Kubuntu, but the documentation is worth sticking with it. JMO
<Hobbsee> bts3685: *grin* - indeed
<bts3685> oh man. so i was setting up a machine for a client today
<bts3685> and
<bts3685> listen to this:
<bts3685> user password: impulse1oh1*
<bts3685> root password: p0w3r0v3rwh3lm1ng~
<bts3685> any takers on the references?
<inade> poweroverwhelming
<inade> can't make the user password, though.
<bts3685> no no
<bts3685> it's not that
<bts3685> they're in reference to pcgames
<riddlebox> is it a movie?
<bts3685> poweroverwhelming = "god" cheatcode for starcraft
<inade> oh. I keep the gaming to installing beta software...
<bts3685> impulse 101 = "give all" code in half-life
<bts3685> (lol at inade)
<bts3685> i just NEEDED to share that
<bts3685> (because i know that he's going to change them when he gets his machine)
<inade> It's good.
* bts3685 realizes he's a dork.
* bts3685 slaps bts3685 with irc-trout
<bts3685> etc.
<inade> We give Ubuntu LiveCDs to our M$ clients, as a little "bonus". I am amazed at how many people never heard of Linux.
<|NewUser|> Is anyone ? i download some packages through apt-get but how to install those packages?
<crimsun> they're already installed if you used apt-get install / aptitude install
<|NewUser|> crimsun: if i want to check that packages installed or not how?
<wizard> crimsun: hey, i found out what was causing that large bootup and pasted a temp fix for some people
<wizard> crimsun: it has to do with simply dhcp timing out during "configuring network interface"
<|NewUser|> wizard: thats the large bootup problem with me too.. fiesty going start too much late.
<Nick^69> I am downloading feisty alternate amd 64.iso
<wizard> |NewUser|: are you using wireless on the said computer?
<robotgeek> hi, is kubuntu also supported here?
<|NewUser|> wizard: no i m using Lan through hub.
<wizard> |NewUser|: is there a wireless device at all by chance?
<crimsun> wizard: there are numerous dupes of that bug reported.
<|NewUser|> wizard: no wireless thingy here
<wizard> crimsun: this solution worked for a couple people so far
<wizard> crimsun: only trying to be a helpful guy :-(
<wizard> |NewUser|: theres a couple steps you can take.
<crimsun> |NewUser|: apt-cache policy, or dpkg -l
<robotgeek> the kubuntu dist upgrade tool doesn't launch for me :(
<robotgeek> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<|NewUser|> crimsun: well i asked you something.. can anyhow i checked those download packages its installed or not?
<crimsun> wizard: I'm not being curt, though it sometimes seems that way.
<|NewUser|> crimsun: ok.
<crimsun> |NewUser|: I just told you how.
<wizard> first, check the /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf file and check that the timeout isn't set to say, 70 seconds.
<robotgeek> Mez: just the person i needed to talk to. did you have anything to do with the dist-upgrade tool?
<wizard> |NewUser|: talking to you btw sorry
<wizard> |NewUser|: if it is set to like 60 seconds or so, change it to something lower... like 20.
<|NewUser|> wizard: nevamind. but as i said i m using no wireless thingy.
<wizard> |NewUser|: that wont matter if dhcp is timing out
<crimsun> wizard: err, no, the actual workaround should be to remove any stanza not referring to "lo" (loopback) from /e/n/i
<|NewUser|> wizard: then let me check it.
<wizard> crimsun: thats what i was doing next
<Mez> robotgeek, no
<wizard> crimsun: lowering the timeout can also reduce boot times when not connected
<robotgeek> Mez: okay, thanks. do you know who to talk to?
<crimsun> wizard: that should not be touched
<crimsun> wizard: the root symptom is in /e/n/i
<wizard> |NewUser|: but as crimsun said, head over to /etc/network/interfaces and filter out anything not pretaining to lo
<|NewUser|> crimsun: well i get some weird problem with installing fonts.. And openoffice* thingy.
<wizard> |NewUser|: that should stop it from trying to configure the client during boot.
<AndyCR> hi, im having weird download issues
<wizard> |NewUser|: after that try a reboot and see how the system loads then
<wizard> i went from 3 minute loads to 25 seconds
<AndyCR> i cant seem to complete downloads, using either firefox or epiphany
<|NewUser|> wizard: there is already timeout 30;
<AndyCR> they get to a random amount, then freeze
<wizard> |NewUser|: okay, do the next step then
<|NewUser|> wizard: what?
<wizard> |NewUser|: in /etc/network/interfaces, comment out everything that isn't associated with 'lo'
<|NewUser|> wizard: can i paste 3 lines in ur pm?
<wizard> |NewUser|: just use paste :-)
<wizard> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<|NewUser|> ehh :/
<|NewUser|> Sure.
<wizard> im not authenticated so iunno if they'll go thru
<wizard> robotgeek: i haven't seen you rockin' to my net radio
<wizard> all radio'd out?
<|NewUser|> wizard: i think u get my msgs.. but u aint reply me if u dont identify. :)
<wizard> |NewUser|: you can go ahead and paste it in /msg then
<robotgeek> wizard: heh, not really. i forgot to transfer your ip address to work comp :
<wizard> but i usually prefer it on paste.
<Mez> robotgeek, last person in the changelog ?
<wizard> robotgeek: http://sovrad.no-ip.org:8001 ;-)
<robotgeek> Mez: hmm, i did not look. probably ridell
<|NewUser|> wizard: sure dude :) i m pasting there.
<wizard> |NewUser|: alright
<wizard> robotgeek: i haven't chatted with you in a lonngg while
<wizard> i'll have to pop into k-o and catch up
<wizard> did i get disconnected?
<robotgeek> wizard: nope
<wizard> robotgeek: oh, lol
<wizard> i never know anymore
<mister_roboto> what's the recommended way to enable opengl desktop now that beryl and compiz are going to merge? (or so i read)   this is in feisty
<misfit_toy> grrrr, feisty does *not* obey keyboard mappings.
<|NewUser|> wizard: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14518/
<wizard> |NewUser|: i am gonna update some changes to your pastebin to show you how it should look
<wizard> |NewUser|: you essentially want everything other than lo commented
<wizard> |NewUser|: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14520/
<|NewUser|> wizard: ok..
<wizard> |NewUser|: thats how it should look
<|NewUser|> wizard: okie when system bootup. then manully i enable it?
<wizard> what do you use to manage your networks?
<wizard> if you use network-manager, long as its plugged in it should be started once you log in
<|NewUser|> wizard: okIE let me try it..
<wizard> |NewUser|: alright :-)
<|NewUser|> wizard: i got another weird problem .. i aint wth going there..
<wizard> whats the other issue?
<|NewUser|> wizard: i just upgrade my dist through apt-get dist-upgrade some packages installed fine.. but some not going to install
<|NewUser|> wizard: Check This http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14488
<wizard> |NewUser|: so you didn't get all the feisty packages?
<|NewUser|> wizard: no :< packages downloaded .. but dont know all packages not installed successfully.
<wizard> 0,o.
<wizard> robotgeek: can you take a peak at that paste there?
<thompaok> heh
<thompaok> can i change mac partition and make it home
<wizard> thompaok: as in change an apple partition to a linux partition to use as a home folder?
<thompaok> i would just reinstall but i got too many files
<thompaok> if i have no home partition yet can i make one
<robotgeek> wizard: not sure, been away from this way too long
<wizard> thompaok: absolutely.
<thompaok> i want to remove mac os,
<wizard> thompaok: so you want to take your current partition and resize it and make a /home partition?
<wizard> thompaok: or you want to take another partition, format it, and mount it as /home?
<thompaok> yes and im on dual boot now
<wizard> thompaok: you could just fire up the ubuntu liveCD, launch gparted, format the said partition to ext3 (or whatever you prefer) and mount it as /home
<thompaok> will it transfer account info or something
<wizard> errr... iunno about that. you're trying to retain the data from the mac harddrive?
<wizard> s/harddrive/partition
<thompaok> i got all the mac data on a linux ipod
<wizard> thompaok: the method i told you would simply dump all content, format the drive, and mount it wherever you tell it to mount.
<wizard> thompaok: are you on a ppc mac?
<thompaok> new ibook, working real well
<wizard> thompaok: ibooks were discontinued a bit over a year ago weren't they?
<thompaok> but i am usinf a lazer usb mouse
<thompaok> macbook sorry
<wizard> cos iw as under the impression that ibooks were all ppc, and macbooks
<wizard> ahh okkay!
<wizard> so you're intel based. i was gonna say i am sure ppc support is coming to a close in a lot of distros'
<thompaok> basic white model. i added to 2G
<wizard> okay.
<thompaok> ubuntu is faster. esp open office
<wizard> yeah.
<wizard> i have an older mac, i was never impressed.
<wizard> it fell apart way too easy
<thompaok> openoffice opens in about 2-8 secs, osx maybe 25 secs or more
<wizard> well remember in os x open-office is running through X emulation
<wizard> its going to be noticably slower.
<|NewUser|> wizard: did u check my last pastebin link? damn @ thats weird when i try to install something @ that msg comes on terminal @
<thompaok> optical mouse wont work
<wizard> |NewUser|: yeah, i asked someone else to take a peek
<wizard> |NewUser|: apt isn't a strong point for me
<Chetwin> Sup all
<thompaok> on the asus big box same problem with optical mouse
<|NewUser|> wizard: can u do something plz :< i want to install some packages but .. damn this thingy.. going weird.
<thompaok> wizard: the other problem was with my ipod, it wont work in osx
<thompaok> and i had ext2 on it, in linux i could open it right away
<Chetwin> thompaok: Your IPOD doesn't work in OSX?
<thompaok> well it will start to work but its partition is too small i think
<wizard> |NewUser|: i really don't know much about apt :-(
<wizard> i'd love to help, you can see if someone else in here could point it out
<wizard> to me it looks like maybe the cache doesn't have proper permissions? dunno
<|NewUser|> wizard: anyhow i can fix it? i just want to upgrade my box completely.
<shirish> is there software to mount an iso as a virtual cd/dvd -rom?
<wizard> crimsun: who would he want to talk to about apt?
<crimsun> what's the issue?
<thompaok> Chetwin: its a 20G ipod with podzilla and storage folder.
<crimsun> (I've not been following)
<wizard> crimsun: his paste for his apt-get shows that it can't write to the ache
<wizard> cache*
<|NewUser|> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14488
<wizard> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14488/
<crimsun> mount && df -h
<shirish> crimsun is that for me?
<thompaok> wizard: its weird but i think its working better in ubuntu right now, digicam can make web pages anyway
<crimsun> shirish: no, that was for |NewUser|
<wizard> i'll be back in a few, thompaok. i have to go play designated driver for a boozed friend
<shirish> crimsun ok cool
<|NewUser|> crimsun: its for me :S i m waiting for your reply.
<|NewUser|> *i thaught.
<choudesh> so what is new all?
<thompaok> take care dude
<crimsun> |NewUser|: no, I'm awaiting /yours/
<|NewUser|> crimsun: Sorry For Late Reply http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14524
<corevette> Will Feisty change Gaim's name to Pidgin?
<shirish> only if Pidgin wants to gaim :)
<crimsun> |NewUser|: dmesg|tail
<Zewey> probably only in feisty+1?
<corevette> shirish pidgin is gaim
<|NewUser|> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14525
<shirish> ok guys I am looking for some software which can turn an iso to an dvd,vcd an cd/dvd emulators?
<choudesh> shirish, pidgin is the name given to any language created....seems kinda funny, huh?
<shirish> choudesh, corevette: it sounds to be going to be those masterpieces where nobody will come to know which came first pidgim or gaim
<r00tintheb0x> hey all
<corevette> pidgin was created today sihrish
<crimsun> |NewUser|: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<corevette> shirish
<choudesh> shirish, heh
<shirish> ;)
<|NewUser|> crimsun: ok i done it
<shirish> corevette: where did u hear that ?
<corevette> http://gaim.sourceforge.net/ first news story shirish            http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pidgin_%28instant_messaging_client%29
<crimsun> away for a tick
<shirish> corevette: reading it actually
<|NewUser|> crimsun: now what should i do?
<shirish> now if somebody only knows a virtual cd/dvd-rom software
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, use mount
<r00tintheb0x> mount -o loop /path/to/imagefile /mount/point
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: what should I gave as mount point?
<r00tintheb0x> just make something like /media/image
<r00tintheb0x> mkdir /media/image
<shirish> rootinthebox: and then when I want to unmount it, how do I do that
<|NewUser|> crimsun: still i have same problem dude :< whats that?
<r00tintheb0x> shirish
<r00tintheb0x> umount /media/image
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: there is no graphical utility which will do the same thing?
<wizard> |NewUser|: okay i am back... have you tried a reboot since our little modification?
<r00tintheb0x> not too sure, you'll have to google around.
<|NewUser|> wizard: Just this is New Modification " sudo mount -o remount,rw / "
<|NewUser|> wizard: so i Restart for this?
<wizard> |NewUser|: no no, i meant the network config.
<Hidan> yeech, i'll never enable power management again. somehow, even though only the screen and not the pc, was set to turn off, something must've caused the pc to hang. bah lol
<|NewUser|> wizard: i want to solve this isshue :< i just want to upgrade and install some apps.. but coz 0f this i aint installed anything.
<wizard> |NewUser|: no one able to get you help?
<|NewUser|> wizard: still not.
<|NewUser|> *no one
<wizard> |NewUser|: just be patient, also google around or check the ubuntu forums
<Hidan> newuser: not able to mount volumes?
<|NewUser|> wizard: maybe xtknight is able to help me for this. but at the time.. i g0t breakdown problem.. so he is gone.
<r00tintheb0x> |NewUser|, what seems to be the problem.
<|NewUser|> Hidan: no my issue is maybe big
<choudesh> |NewUser|, I'll fill in for xt
<Hidan> newuser: maybe you can try looking in Launchpad.
<|NewUser|> r00tintheb0x: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14488
<choudesh> |NewUser|, state your issue again
<|NewUser|> choudesh: thats the problem on pastebin.
<choudesh> |NewUser|, what is the permissions on /var/cache/apt?
<r00tintheb0x> |NewUser|, have you tried "dpkg --reconfigure -all"
<r00tintheb0x> ?
<|NewUser|> r00tintheb0x: i m new so i dont know much about linux
<|NewUser|> choudesh: let me look
<r00tintheb0x> try that
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: thanx it works, I am reading the new wikipedia cd :)
* Hobbsee wonders why |NewUser| is trying to run the development release...
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, what worked?
<|NewUser|> r00tintheb0x: dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, the MTU thing?
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: the mount -o loop /path/to/image /mount/point
<r00tintheb0x> good shirish
<Hobbsee> |NewUser|: use --configure
<|NewUser|> Hobbsee: Just want to upgrade my box with updates. c0z i install fiesty beta.
<choudesh> Hobbsee, r00tintheb0x, |NewUser| it may be a number of issues. Out of space in /var, wrong permission for /var/cache/apt
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: I have yet to try to update the MTU thing, I know its used to fasten the internet experience
<r00tintheb0x> |NewUser|, just like this
<Hidan> geez i'm really lucky konqueror's a web browser. Opera and Epiphany refuse to start. SwiftFox keeps crashing. And such are the issues of running a beta o/s. :p
<r00tintheb0x> dpkg reconfigure -a
<choudesh> |NewUser|, what is the output of 'df -h' and 'ls -la /var/cache/apt'
<|NewUser|> choudesh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14525
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: the mount thing, will it be saved lets say after I shutdown & restart the machine?
<r00tintheb0x> choudesh, thats doubtful.;
<|NewUser|> choudesh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14524
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, you'll lose it @ reboot
<r00tintheb0x> |NewUser|, what was the last think you tried to install?
<shirish> drats
<choudesh> |NewUser|, and the permissions?
<|NewUser|> r00tintheb0x: i think sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is the last thing i did.
<dystopianray> shirish: put a line in /etc/fstab if you want automatic mounts at boot
<|NewUser|> choudesh: permissions ?
<choudesh> |NewUser|, 'ls -la /var/cache/apt'
<|NewUser|> choudesh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14530
<r00tintheb0x> |NewUser|, i think i figured it out
<r00tintheb0x> are you fimiliar with bash?
<|NewUser|> r00tintheb0x: no i am new with linux
<shirish> dystopianray: what I want is something like poweriso used to do in windows http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PowerISO
<r00tintheb0x> okay open up a bash shell
<dystopianray> shirish: what part of it's functionality do you want?
<|NewUser|> r00tintheb0x: okie open terminal
<shirish> dystopianray: the ability to graphically mount & unmount .iso
<r00tintheb0x> |NewUser|, paste after me
<r00tintheb0x> cd /etc/fonts
<r00tintheb0x> cp fonts.conf fonts.conf_bak
<shirish> dystopianray: http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/ is the only listed by wikipedia & that too the svn one
<r00tintheb0x> cp fonts.conf.dpk-dist fonts.conf
<r00tintheb0x> dkpg -r --force-all ttf-opensymbol
<|NewUser|> error with copying
<dystopianray> shirish: I don't know about graphically but it's trivial to mount in an iso from the terminal
<r00tintheb0x> ok |NewUser|
<r00tintheb0x> hold up
<|NewUser|> ok
<shirish> dystopianray: I have mounted it, but everytime to mount it is a pain, and everytime it is not going to be the same .iso which I might want to mount
<shirish> dystopianray: everytime in the sense, when I reboot the system
<r00tintheb0x> |NewUser|, do this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure ttf-opensymbol"
<|NewUser|> r00tintheb0x: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: ttf-opensymbol is broken or not full installed
<Hidan> can anyone reccommend a good set of codecs for feisty?
<dystopianray> Hidan: what exactly do you want to be able to do?
<Hobbsee> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RAOF> Hidan: Yes.  Try to play the file in Totem, and it'll ask whether or not you want to install the decoder.
<r00tintheb0x> |NewUser|, "sudo aptitude install ttf-opensymbol"
<shirish> RAOF: .wmv does not play nice with anything
<dystopianray> shirish: do you need to have it mounted or do you just want to grab files out of the iso?
<Hidan> roaf: oh... lol
<shirish> dystopianray: nope needs to be mounted, it is an .iso which is meant to be burnt
<RAOF> shirish: It *should* play nice with totem-gstreamer and gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<Hidan> dystopianray: i'm just trying to play a .mov file... my system had some error messages while trying to shut down last night. And i captured it with a digicam.
<|NewUser|> r00tintheb0x: same failed to write cache. All things. same as apt-get
<shirish> dystopianray: i am not being difficult, it is software, which needs a proper index & stuff
<dystopianray> shirish: i never said you were being difficult
<dystopianray> shirish: I don't know how to ease user mounting of iso images, I think there is a specification for that for some future ubuntu release
<shirish> RAOF: well there is .wmv which is sitting there, playing it in totem, gives an error
<shirish> RAOF: using vlc it just plays the music, no picture
<RAOF> shirish: Aaah, the joys of proprietary *everything*.
<shirish> RAOF: yup I know lol
<dystopianray> shirish: the forums mention some nautilus scripts to perform mounting and unmounting of iso images with gksudo
<shirish> dystopianray: can u hunt down that specs
<RAOF> Wow, medibuntu's ffmpeg is *ancient*
<RAOF> It's, like, from *last year* :P
<dystopianray> shirish: no, but you can
<|NewUser|> r00tintheb0x: if u want to Check whats happening i can paste it agian on pastebin.
<shirish> dystopianray: what should I look for?
<|NewUser|> r00tintheb0x: but all thing goes like apt
<shirish> dystopianray: also what keyword/string should I be using in forums?
<dystopianray> shirish 'ubuntu user iso mount' maybe
<shirish> dystopianray: ok hang on
<r00tintheb0x> |NewUser|, is this edgy or fiesty?
<dystopianray> shirish: ok I found the spec, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageMounting
<r00tintheb0x> |NewUser|, do this "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<shirish> dystopianray: thanx, looking at it, I do hope there is a subscribe thing there
<|NewUser|> r00tintheb0x: i m using fiestybeta.. thats why want to upgrade my box with updates
<r00tintheb0x> |NewUser|, do this "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<|NewUser|> r00tintheb0x: again same " Failed to write cache
<r00tintheb0x> wth
<r00tintheb0x> every command is " Failed to write cache"?
<|NewUser|> r00tintheb0x: :>
<|NewUser|> r00tintheb0x: yes.. every cmd. and anything if i want to install something.. then same thing happens.
<r00tintheb0x> try mount
<r00tintheb0x> same thing?
<|NewUser|> mount ?
<r00tintheb0x> yes
<r00tintheb0x> just type
<r00tintheb0x> mount
<choudesh> r00tintheb0x, I see what you are doing. I can't explain his cache issue either
<r00tintheb0x> did it work?
<|NewUser|> choudesh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14531
<r00tintheb0x> i can explain it.
<|NewUser|> *r00tintheb0x
<|NewUser|> r00tintheb0x: check this url.
<|NewUser|> yes it works
<choudesh> heh. good job r00tintheb0x
<r00tintheb0x> |NewUser|, can i ssh into your machine and try to fix it?
<r00tintheb0x> this is a tough one
<|NewUser|> r00tintheb0x: yes u can .. but im new so i dont know how u can connect to my machine. guide. me
<r00tintheb0x> |NewUser|, are you behind a router?
<|NewUser|> r00tintheb0x: no
<r00tintheb0x> |NewUser|, join #ub3rl33t
<shirish> RAOF: how did u find that medibuntu ffmpeg is *ancient* ?
<RAOF> The package name.
<RAOF> It includes the SVN revision it's based on.
<Sebastian> Any idea why an update wants to pull in loads of KDE packages for Ubuntu (not Kubuntu) now?
<wlx> Sebastian, I have the same problem
<RAOF> Sebastian: Yup.  openoffice.org-style-crystal includes "kde-icons-crystal" in its Recommends: line.
<RAOF> And kde-icon-crystal includes... etc.
<Sebastian> Okay, so it's a dependency issue.
<wlx> RAOF, is this a bug or a feature?
<RAOF> Bug, I'd expect.
<RAOF> But I haven't actually checked to see if it's filed.
<wlx> RAOF, have you reported it?
<wlx> RAOF, I searched and found nothing
<Hobbsee> aieeee....who did *that*?
<wizard> robotgeek: are you in k-o?
<CpuWhiz> I installed the kubuntu feisty beta, ran all the updates and installed the restricted manager and it said "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers" even tho I have a nvidia card and a broadcom.
<CpuWhiz> am I missing somthing?
<Hobbsee> wlx: give me a sec
<shirish> ok anybody having the time jump by 15-20 mins. after being feisty is on for some hrs.
<r00tintheb0x> CpuWhiz, is it a legacy nvidia card?
<Hobbsee> wlx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/104176
<ubotu> Malone bug 104176 in openoffice.org "openoffice.org-style-crystal recommends  kde-icons-crystal which pulls in KDE for ubuntu users" [High,Confirmed] 
<CpuWhiz> r00tintheb0x: FX Go5600
<r00tintheb0x> i'd say not
<Hobbsee> RAOF: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/104176/
* Hobbsee contemplates fixing that.
<wlx> Hobbsee, thanks
<shirish> bug #104091
<ubotu> Malone bug 104091 in gnome-panel "time jumps ahead 10-20 minutes no matter the ntp server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104091
<r00tintheb0x> CpuWhiz, what comes up in "lspci"
<CpuWhiz> r00tintheb0x: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV31M [GeForce FX Go5600]  (rev a1)
<shirish> somebody else has filed it, if anybody also sees the same issue, feel free to confirm it, it is an annoyance
<r00tintheb0x> CpuWhiz,
<r00tintheb0x> dmesg |grep NV |more
<CpuWhiz> r00tintheb0x: [    0.000000]   BIOS-e820: 000000001ff7b000 - 000000001ff80000 (ACPI NVS)
<CpuWhiz> just the one line
<Hobbsee> wlx: marked as critical.  i'm considering fixing it now...
<Hobbsee> flipping heck...   Need to get 309MB of source archives.
<Hobbsee> that's just the source!
<CpuWhiz> r00tintheb0x: would it matter that I used aptitude to install the restricted-manager package instead of the checkbox in Add/Remove?
<r00tintheb0x> CpuWhiz, restricted manager package?
<CpuWhiz> yeah, I installed it via aptitude instead of the checkbox in the Add/Remove GUI
<r00tintheb0x> that doesn't matter.
<r00tintheb0x> CpuWhiz, are you decient with the command line?
<CpuWhiz> yes
<wlx> Hobbsee, yes, I do think so.
<CpuWhiz> I just wanted to let you know I installed it via the non-standard way, just to be on the safe side
<Hobbsee> wlx: but it's openoffice...
<r00tintheb0x> CpuWhiz, are you decient with the command line?
<CpuWhiz> r00tintheb0x: already said I was
<r00tintheb0x> ok whip it open.
<r00tintheb0x> sudo -i
<r00tintheb0x> CpuWhiz, "aptitude search nvidia"
<CpuWhiz> yeah, i figured that much already :)
<CpuWhiz> which package are you looking for
<cntb> \o .still shouldn't use Feisty on Production Systems ?
<r00tintheb0x> anything with an I to the left if it.
<FunnyLookinHat> cntb, technically no... but it's fairly stable by now.
<CpuWhiz> r00tintheb0x: nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-glx (I installed that one)
<r00tintheb0x> CpuWhiz, "aptitude purge nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx"
<cntb> is beryl-compiz included?
<FunnyLookinHat> cntb, they're in the repositories, yes.
<Hobbsee> cntb: beryl-compiz?
<cntb> is there an windows -> ubuntu satisfying transition?
<CpuWhiz> we going to let it remove the restricted packages then?
<cntb> tyvm FunnyLookinHat
<FunnyLookinHat> cntb, but they are two separate packages...  one is beryl, another is compiz.
<r00tintheb0x> CpuWhiz, have you already uncommented the restricted repositories out of your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<r00tintheb0x> CpuWhiz, yes for now
<FunnyLookinHat> cntb, worked well for me, basically copied all of my personal documents over without a hitch
<CpuWhiz> i have not touched it yet
<CpuWhiz> i thought this was supposed to be a point and click thing in feisty :D
<cntb> FunnyLookinHat: I heard from pricey IIRC they may converge
<r00tintheb0x> it is
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<Hobbsee> cntb: yes, but not done for feisty
<FunnyLookinHat> cntb, right now it is the plan...    : )
<CpuWhiz> r00tintheb0x: done
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<r00tintheb0x> CpuWhiz, are all sources enabled in your sources.list?
<CpuWhiz> let me check
<CpuWhiz> main and restricted
<CpuWhiz> you want me to add the other 2?
<r00tintheb0x> CpuWhiz, so you have no "# deb"
<r00tintheb0x> ?
<r00tintheb0x> they're all uncommented?
<CpuWhiz> nvm, multiverse and universe is
<r00tintheb0x> uncomment them all
<CpuWhiz> the only thing commented is backports
<r00tintheb0x> bleh
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<r00tintheb0x> CpuWhiz,
<r00tintheb0x> aptitude install linux-restricted-modules nvidia-glx nvidia-settings nvidia-xconfig
<CpuWhiz> i wasn't looking very hard, the multiverse and universe were on other lines :D
<Ubuntulator> hi all
<Ubuntulator> where can i find more info about avahl ?
<jkfls> Hi, after installing feisty from livecd (which loaded gnome just fine without error), I'm having xsession errors with every desktop I've tried loading (fluxbox, gnome, kde) using nv or vesa drivers for xorg; it just goes back to login with loading desktop.
<dystopianray> jkfls: what are the errors?
<CpuWhiz> nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig are conflicting with nvidia-glx and it doesn't want to install nvidia-glx
<r00tintheb0x> no
<dystopianray> CpuWhiz: nvidia-setings and nvidia-xconfig come with nvidia-glx
<r00tintheb0x> aptitude install linux-restricted-modules nvidia-glx
<jkfls> dystopianray: what's written in .xsession-errors : /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp; etc/gdm/Presession/Default: running: /usr/X11R6/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp - x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "jen" ; /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup....
<r00tintheb0x> yeah
<CpuWhiz> then don't add them to your command :D
<Ubuntulator> !avahl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dystopianray> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dystopianray> Ubuntulator: it's avahi not avahl
<r00tintheb0x> my bad
<Ubuntulator> ahh ok
<Ubuntulator> yeah the font used on the ubuntu web site is nasty
<CpuWhiz> it's wanting to install the 386 kernel btw
<r00tintheb0x> yeah let it do it.
<jkfls> dystopianray: any idea? i'm trying to run on a sony vaio w/ nvidia
<CpuWhiz> i get to reboot now huh
<Ubuntulator> any how i was wondering if avahi  will solve the issues that edgy and some apps have with mounting network shares with out having to use the samba monut work around?
<CpuWhiz> or did u want to do something else first
<CpuWhiz> like the xorg conf
<dystopianray> jkfls: at what point did this error start appearing?
<dystopianray> Ubuntulator: most likely not
<Ubuntulator> ouch
<jkfls> dystopianray: the first time i've loaded ubuntu from hdd after installing it from livedvd
<r00tintheb0x> CpuWhiz, i'll be back in 15
<r00tintheb0x> gotta get some cigs
<Ubuntulator> its a major issue and it will most likly be what stops me from switching all my PC's to linux
<Ubuntulator> commannd line samba is not an option for the females in the house
<DanaG> !pidgin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pidgin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> Will the name of Gaim change in Feisty?
<FunnyLookinHat> DanaG, in the next release after feisty probably
<Hobbsee> DanaG: see /topic
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> I think that's kind of a good thing not to have the name change yet.
<FunnyLookinHat> It will be changed in the next release when we sync the new version of GAIM over.  : )
* DanaG likes to stick to the latest.
<DanaG> s/latest/latest versions of SOME things/
<DanaG> Not bleeding-edge hardware, for sure.  I
<DanaG> s/I//
<r00tintheb0x> CpuWhiz, you there?
<CpuWhiz> yes
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<r00tintheb0x> check it out
<CpuWhiz> I have 3d working now, so let's just skip to the broadcom driver
<r00tintheb0x> LOL!
<r00tintheb0x> rockin
<jkfls> dystopianray_: do you have any idea what i could do?
<r00tintheb0x> whats the chip on the broadcom
<CpuWhiz> the one that always gives me grief is the wifi
<dystopianray_> jkfls: at what point did the error messages start appearing?
<CpuWhiz> r00tintheb0x: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<DanaG> 2.6.21 is funny: it lets me turn my backlight entirely OFF.
<jkfls> dystopianray_: after i started loading ubuntu from hdd after installing from livedvd
<r00tintheb0x> CpuWhiz, join #ub3rl33r
<jkfls> dystopianray_: it loaded fine from livedvd, but desktop never loaded when i tried running off hdd
<r00tintheb0x> this'll take a min
<dystopianray_> jkfls: oh, I don't know what the problem could be
<jkfls> dystopianray_: should i reinstall ubuntu??
<r00tintheb0x> CpuWhiz, did you hear?
<CpuWhiz> r00tintheb0x: were u going to join that channel?
<dystopianray_> jkfls: well I can only assume it'll lead to the same problem...
<DanaG> e1000: eth0: e1000_request_irq: Unable to allocate MSI interrupt Error: -22
<r00tintheb0x> im already there
<r00tintheb0x> i want you to join it
<jkfls> dystopianray_: so why would it have no problem loading from livedvd? :/
<dystopianray_> jkfls: no idea
<CpuWhiz> r00tintheb0x: on freenode? freenode whois says your not...
<r00tintheb0x> yes
<r00tintheb0x> #ub3rl33t
<r00tintheb0x> im there
<dystopianray_> jkfls: does the dvd install differently from the cd?
<jkfls> i didn't try the cd, i was using the dvd. everything worked so i assume it'd be fine
<dystopianray_> jkfls: did you verify the dvd after it was burnt, to ensuer it is free of errors?
<jkfls> dystopianray_: no, i didn't. everything seemed to install fine and work fine booting from disk though. ill just try verifying in the morning, i suppose..
<dystopianray_> jkfls: all you need to do is put the dvd in a dvdrom drive and calculate it's md5sum
<jkfls> dystopianray_: does that take long?
<dystopianray_> jkfls: depends how fast your drive is
<dystopianray_> jkfls: and how big the livedvd is
<dystopianray_> jkfls: it has to read all the data from the dvd
<dystopianray_> maybe 10-15 mins at most
<jkfls> 4gb
<joshua_> hi all -- I just installed Feisty on a new laptop, and I took notes on what I thought as I went through the installation process; in particular, about the user interface. is there a list akin to debian-installer where I should be submitting feedback?
<dystopianray_> joshua_: what problems did you have?
<joshua_> a bunch of little wording/interface things, but the only really big thing that I had to turn off new user mode for was resizing my Vista partition
<dystopianray_> new user mode?
<jkfls> Also, anyone here that can help me with beryl on an ati/gnome/feisty system? :-[
<joshua_> evidently the NTFS partition was not clean, and so it either failed to resize it, or on the second try didn't give me the otpion
<joshua_> new user mode is when I stop thinking like a Linux user and start thinking like a Windows user
<dystopianray_> joshua_: it wouldn't resize the partition?
<joshua_> it would not do so. I installed gparted, and tried through there
<joshua_> turned out that my issues were twofold. I was trying to resize the partition to be smaller than I had space for the first time -- I got a generic failure when I tried that. I booted windows and cleared up some space, and got frustrated when Windows was sitting there for ages "Shutting down...", and hard rebooted the machine
<joshua_> that left the NTFS unclean, and I got another generic failure when I tried to resize
<dystopianray_> joshua_: generic failures did not give adequate error messages?
<joshua_> nope
<joshua_> I believe it just told me that it failed to resize it
<joshua_> more reasonable might have been parsing the ntfsresize output and determining that it failed because the filesystem was not clean, and then telling me to boot into windows and click on something or other on the Ubuntu CD which would be a wrapper for chkdsk /f
<dystopianray_> yes that sounds like a good idea
<r00tintheb0x> how can i do an ugly upgrade from edgy to fiesty?
<r00tintheb0x> replace my sources.list with fiesty?
<joshua_> other non-wording issues -- seems like NetworkManager should probably default to picking out the strongest wireless network if it can. why make me do it when it can possibly do it on its own?
<dystopianray_> joshua_: I don't think it's supposed to pick any network by default
<crimsun> joshua_: what if that's not the network that one wants?
<joshua_> I guess it couold go either way. it's not obvious how to get it to connect to a network
<crimsun> joshua_: think: an AP that doesn't broadcast its essid
<joshua_> crimsun, yeah, I guess in an apartment complex or something then you could get undesirable behavior.
<joshua_> sure, that is another case where you could lose
<joshua_> that one could go either way. if I didn't know about networkmanager beforehand, though, there's no chance I would've figured out to left-click on the two black boxes with the X, though
<joshua_> hmm, why can't linux-image-2.6.20-13-386, linux-restricted-modules-*, and nvidia-glx be authenticated?
<DanaG> nm-applet needs a status thingy like knetworkmanager has.
<dystopianray_> status?
<DanaG> (oh, and use generic instead of i386.)
<DanaG> Try knetworkmanager.  It has more useful info.
<joshua_> DanaG, I just used the restricted drivers application to do my bidding
<dystopianray_> DanaG: I use kubuntu and knetworkmanager, are you talking abou the popup bubble thing?
<crimsun> joshua_: use another mirror.
<DanaG> Yeah, and the on-hover in the menu.
<joshua_> as long as we are on about popup bubbles... one of the big things that Ubuntu has going for it is that it is a very clean desktop on boot; the first impression when the user walks up to their system after it's booted is that it hasn't got any cruft.
<dystopianray_> I don't like the on-hover in the menu, it should show the same details when you hover over the knetworkmanager icon
<joshua_> therefore, the Restricted Drivers popup is very dangerous. aside from being poorly proofread, it makes the desktop look sloppy -- prone to having things pop up and whine, a la Windows.
<r00tintheb0x> i'd just like to let all you freaks now, im upgrading to fiesty so i can help you all w/your problems.
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<fb33> wow. I just triple booted via ntbldr. linux xp vista
<joshua_> when I was reading that wiki page, there were some ideas for having that pop up on the /second/ boot, instead of the first; that seemed more sane to me...
<fb33> I should write a tutorial
<dystopianray_> joshua_: what if the person never reboots?
<dystopianray_> joshua_: I would hate it if random things started happening after arbitrary numbers of reboots
<joshua_> yeah, I guess.
<joshua_> it seems bad to have that on the very first impression of the system.
<fb33> anyone else dp that?
<joshua_> clean, happy, calming sound boot sounds, and -- your hardware is non-Free! it can't be supported! your system will be unstable! the world is coming to an end!
<fb33> just thought it was interesting
<dystopianray_> can you get ntldr to load amigados?
<t3hwiz0rd> if i boot from liveCD can i resize my / partition with little error?
<r00tintheb0x> t3hwiz0rd, to install ubuntu on a windows drive?
<r00tintheb0x> yes
<dystopianray_> no I think he wants to resize a linux partition
<t3hwiz0rd> r00tintheb0x: no no, i need to resize my home to give more to root
<joshua_> t3hwiz0rd, you should always back up your data before diddling with partitions. if you wish to resize ext3 or reiserfs (which is what I'd assume / would be), then you should be able to
<t3hwiz0rd> root partition was made too small
<joshua_> you'll want to install gparted in the livecd environment.
<t3hwiz0rd> well fortunately i don't care about this data
<t3hwiz0rd> its a brand new week old install
<t3hwiz0rd> and i've been breaking it daily lol
<RAOF> t3hwiz0rd: Make it on LVM, and you can dynamically resize your root.
<r00tintheb0x> t3hwiz0rd, paste me "fdisk -l" to http://pastebin.ca
<t3hwiz0rd> ubuntu doesn't have lvm out of the box does it?
<t3hwiz0rd> as an isntallable option?
<r00tintheb0x> yes
<r00tintheb0x> on the server CD
<t3hwiz0rd> fdisk -l didn't return anything?
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<r00tintheb0x> sudo fdisk -l
<t3hwiz0rd> r00tintheb0x: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14542/
<r00tintheb0x> t3hwiz0rd, same for /etc/fstab
<RAOF> Yeah, on the server (or "Alternate" CD).  Either of those will let you do root-on-LVM
<t3hwiz0rd> you want to see my fstab?
<r00tintheb0x> oh yeah
<beg1689> my internet is acting strange
<urban> Anyone have any experience with grub error 17?
<beg1689> maybe just ISP maintenence or something... but everything is going real slow i cant open any webpages in less than a minute or two
* r00tintheb0x waits on t3hwiz0rd 
<dystopianray_> beg1689: every website is slow?
<t3hwiz0rd> r00tintheb0x: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14543/
<beg1689> yes
<r00tintheb0x> t3hwiz0rd, any specific reason you partitioned it like that?
<t3hwiz0rd> to have root and home separate?
<beg1689> im gonna try rebooting to see if some program messed itup...
<t3hwiz0rd> windows was installed first.
<beg1689> cant evne read that paste
<t3hwiz0rd> windows also needed more sapce.
<t3hwiz0rd> space
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<t3hwiz0rd> why whats wrong with it?
<r00tintheb0x> you can try using gpartd
<dystopianray_> the gparted livecd is good
<r00tintheb0x> its just a jacked up desktop partitioning scheme in my eyes
<t3hwiz0rd> r00tintheb0x: how?
<dystopianray_> t3hwiz0rd: try this: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<RAOF> That fstab looks fine to me.
<r00tintheb0x> Why didnt you make  /dev/hda1 (windows) however big you wanted it
<r00tintheb0x> /dev/hda2 swap
<r00tintheb0x> /dev/hda3 home
<t3hwiz0rd> the system is an asus
<t3hwiz0rd> i didn't realize until after install they have a hidden recovery partition
<r00tintheb0x> t3hwiz0rd, that has nothing to do w/it.
<r00tintheb0x> aah
<t3hwiz0rd> all i did was resize windows
<RAOF> r00tintheb0x: Because then you've run out of primary partitions.
<t3hwiz0rd> then make swap
<t3hwiz0rd> root
<t3hwiz0rd> home
<t3hwiz0rd> then when i booted
<t3hwiz0rd> to linux... i discovered this recovery partition mounted
<r00tintheb0x> RAOF, how do you figure.
<t3hwiz0rd> r00tintheb0x: i've intended to format the windows drive that came with the laptop, in fear that asus would of packed it full of crap
<RAOF> r00tintheb0x: He's got 1 windows partition, 1 recovery partition.  + Root + home + swap = 5 primary partitions.
<t3hwiz0rd> now... in essence, they kinda did
<t3hwiz0rd> but not really
<t3hwiz0rd> just the asus software was on it
<r00tintheb0x> RAOF, i missed the "recovery"
<r00tintheb0x> ugh
<t3hwiz0rd> well
<r00tintheb0x> t3hwiz0rd, paste me
<t3hwiz0rd> ideally when feisty comes out
<r00tintheb0x> df -h
<RAOF> r00tintheb0x: Even without that recovery partition, you don't want to have 4 primary partitions & no extended partition :(
<t3hwiz0rd> i will reformat installing windows first on the entire drive
<t3hwiz0rd> then resize it, make swap, root, home
<beg1689> reboot seems to have fixed it.. now i have to figure out what cuased it
<t3hwiz0rd> r00tintheb0x: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14544/
<t3hwiz0rd> r00tintheb0x: so i mean the only reason its done so sloppy-like is cos i had no idea what asus did with that mysterious 1gb drive.] 
<joshua_> Please enter your password to access problem reports of system programs
<r00tintheb0x> yeah i see.
<r00tintheb0x> t3hwiz0rd, i'd sugguest.
<joshua_> that seems like somethinig that 1) needs a period and 2) I shouldn't have to do
<r00tintheb0x> you go into fdisk and make a /dev/hdb
<r00tintheb0x> and install on to that.
<t3hwiz0rd> r00tintheb0x: what i plan to do is dust the entire harddrive start with a full 100gb windows install
<t3hwiz0rd> then work from there
<Hidan> bah computers are so troublesome sometimes.
<r00tintheb0x> but as far as expanding partitions, i think ubuntu has a partition magic of sort
<t3hwiz0rd> gparted
<dystopianray_> joshua_: what problem reports are these?
<t3hwiz0rd> see i was going to wipe the drive the first day i got the computer simply cos i prefer oem copies of xp pro instead of manufacture released.
<r00tintheb0x> t3hwiz0rd, noooo
<t3hwiz0rd> ?
<r00tintheb0x> install windows on like a 60GB partition, and ubuntu on the rest.
<t3hwiz0rd> why not just resize after beginning the ubuntu-install?
<joshua_> dystopianray_, networkmangler crashed; I'm assuming it was an artifact of something changing behind its back while after I ran a system  upgrade.
<dystopianray_> probably
<r00tintheb0x> t3hwiz0rd, ive had good results letting ubuntu do that yes.,
<joshua_> if it happens again, then I'll do something about it
<t3hwiz0rd> r00tintheb0x: thats what i'll do when the time comes
<t3hwiz0rd> for now, i want to just play with the laptop some more and get to know it better
<joshua_> it shouldn't've crashed, but I probably can't reproduce it without reinstallingn the system
<r00tintheb0x> :) cool
<t3hwiz0rd> then start to tinker after.
<r00tintheb0x> word
<t3hwiz0rd> so i am gonna boot to windows and play some video games lol
<t3hwiz0rd> i'll catch ya'll
<r00tintheb0x> im upgrading from edgy to fiesty as we speak
<t3hwiz0rd> r00tintheb0x: good luck
<urban> grub error 17 anybody?
<t3hwiz0rd> i get no sound on -14 kernel
<r00tintheb0x> t3hwiz0rd, im a guru ;)
<DanaG> I triple boot XP, Vista, Feisty.
<t3hwiz0rd> vista
<t3hwiz0rd> why would you tripple-boot with vista?
<DanaG> Grub chains to ntldr or to Vista's bootmgr.
<t3hwiz0rd> you hate life or something? lol
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<DanaG> But Vista => XP is not set up.
<t3hwiz0rd> i mean i'll hand it to microsux a little bit.
<t3hwiz0rd> XP pro was their best to date
<t3hwiz0rd> vista blew it
<DanaG> Oh, and I swap my logon and logoff sounds in Gnome -- it sounds MUCH nicer that way.
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<urban> so no one has seen this error before?
<DanaG> Vista is lame: removes IP-over-1394,
<DanaG> removes gameports,
<DanaG> removes DirectSound 3D (which is GOOD for Linux -- forces OpenAL!)
<t3hwiz0rd> i am gonna install beryl and see how it works
<t3hwiz0rd> i hear it works good these days
<dystopianray_> DanaG: directsound3d is still in vista, it just doens't do hardware acceleration
<RAOF> Yup, about as well as compiz :)
<t3hwiz0rd> okay
<t3hwiz0rd> brb
* DanaG wishes he could find a cardbus C-Media card.
<DanaG> Creative == ouch.
<Ali_ix> t3hwiz0rd give compiz a try, with extra lugins, it look mostlyas bery and more stable and faster than beryl
<urban> so i can't boot ubuntu right now.
<urban> or windows.
<urban> just live cds.
<DanaG> Hah, google for "feisty pidgin" without quotes: a feisty, pidgin-speaking Hawaiian of power, humor, and insight. .
<wizard> hmm
<wizard> with beryl i get no window boarders
<wizard> any ideass?
<wizard> no title bars
<urban> ok i can't boot my computer and you want title bars?
<Ali_ix> wizard: beryl is realy unstable, check compiz if you need stable window manager
<micahcowan> wizard, gtk-window-decorator needs to run as well.
<wizard> even in compis no windows
<gradin> hi all
<micahcowan> I usually run beryl-manager, which seems to do better than just running beryl directly.
<Ali_ix> urban: he is talking abut his problem, not yours
<Ali_ix> wizard: did you instal vga drivers?
<micahcowan> wizard, I can't get window borders with compiz ATM either.
<wizard> micahcowan: when i seleect compiz or beryl i get no window titles
<gradin> i've got a really weird issue reguarding lockups involving dhcdbd
<wizard> Ali_ix: i have my 3d drivers and i followed the wiki
<gradin> the weird part is that my ip is set statically
<micahcowan> wizard, see what happens if you run gtk-window-decorator by hand, from a term
<urban> i bet this would go away if  just uninstall linux
<gradin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<urban> and give the mbr back to windows
<wizard> "tk-window-decorator: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<urban> and just use windows.
<gradin> heres a link to the log
<gradin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14545/
<Ali_ix> urban: you can fix mbr to  boot windows
<Ali_ix> urban: boot from a bootabl cd with cmd prompt or with xp installation cd in recovery mode and type fixmbr or fdisk .mbr
<Ali_ix> *fdisk /mbr
<urban> i think that's what i was saying. i really wanted ubuntu to work.
<Ali_ix> urban: i am not guru in grub and bootloaders, but i guess you have changed some partiotions so grub cant find the root
<urban> it seems like this happens a lot when there are 2 hard drives and grub is installed on the hard drive with windows.
<Ali_ix> urban: the common way is to boot up with live cd and repair the grub, check community fo how tos: ubuntuforums.org
<DanaG> nice: http://www.fslog.com/
<urban> yeah. i pretty much tried every way i could find on google.
<DanaG> Oh, for missing titlebars:\
<DanaG> using nvidia?
<wizard> okay
<wizard> i got it workin now!
<DanaG> sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<gradin> damnit
<gradin> i figured it out...
<wizard> beryl seems to rotate the cube slowly
<gradin> fragin avhi dies when exposed to packets from "strange" hostnames
<urban> Error 17:  This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<DanaG> yay, 99% of my packages suddenly became marked new.
<Ali_ix> lol
<wizard> yeah whoa beryl is still slow
<NewUser`> wizard: i done it my self :)
<NewUser`> now all things working fine
<NewUser`> no error nothing in updating or installing
<wizard> its just laggy
<wizard> its not fast
<|NewUser|> :S
<wizard> well bye bye beryl
<wizard> you were cute while you lasted.
<|NewUser|> wizard. wb
<wizard> |NewUser|: thank you... but i am going to be leaving again lol
<wizard> i feel the urge to play counter-strike source
<wizard> if anyone wants to join?? lol
<|NewUser|> i just reading forums n get help my self :)
<|NewUser|> hehe Nevamind :) then byE :)
<wizard> |NewUser|: awesome,. sometimes thats the best way
<wizard> i really wish i could of been more helpful on apt
<wizard> |NewUser|: i am still logged in i think..
<|NewUser|> wizard :) can ya play with me ? with challenge :>
<wizard> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: << there i be
<wizard> |NewUser|: on CSS?
<|NewUser|> yes CS 1.7
<wizard> |NewUser|: oh, i play source.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> |NewUser|: i am still here tho if you need me :-)
<O_o> bah...
<|NewUser|> ooo source..
<Ali_ix> !offtopic | wizard |NewUser|
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> |NewUser|: yeah source is good
<ubotu> wizard |NewUser|: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<urban> i hate grub right now.
* O_o kicks Hidan... quick, time out.
<O_o> ooh yeah grub can give pple plenty of problems sometimes.
<urban> error 17 is the ultimate death.
<|NewUser|> nevamind will talk to ya later.. :)
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> |NewUser|: join #kubuntu-offtopic
<|NewUser|> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: htanks man :)
<|NewUser|> *thanks
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> np, you can chat with me in #kubuntu-offtopic
<gradin> ... how detrimental to a system would it be to remove avahi from a system?
<RAOF> gradin: You'd lose quite a bit of ubuntu-desktop, I think.
<gradin> crap i was afraid of that...
<RAOF> But it could work.  A much better idea, of course, is to file a bug and get the avahi package fixed :)
<Eleaf> hiii
<Eleaf> avahi!!
<gradin> RAOF: the bugs already been filed
<VirhYl3> damn, I somehow lost beryl.
<Eleaf> so avahi isn't in edgy I guess right?
<VirhYl3> how should I attempt getting it back?  This brown color is making me ill.
<RAOF> gradin: Awesome.  Good :)
<Eleaf> what's the best way to test avahi out, to see what is published?
<r00tintheb0x> upgraded without a hitch
<RAOF> Eleaf: Yeah, avahi's in Edgy.  But not doing quite so much by default
<gradin> RAOF: but i cannot have this box going down eveytime it recieves a malformed mdns entry
<DanaG> Eleaf: service-discovery-applet
<Eleaf> I have to install it?
<DanaG> lists everything that you can see on the local network.
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> !info service-discovery-applet
<ubotu> service-discovery-applet: service discovery applet based on avahi for the GNOME panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 55 kB, installed size 344 kB
<RAOF> gradin: Yeah.  Right.  At worst, you could probably stop avahi from running on startup.
<DanaG> Or avahi-discover, if you want to see details of IPs.
<RAOF> That'd stop zeroconf stuff working, but wouldn't kill too much.
<Eleaf> cool
<RAOF> gradin: You'd probably want to check /etc/avahi or /etc/default/avahi or such.
<r00tintheb0x> im gonna reboot it though
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<gradin> RAOF: well i've got the ip address set statically anyway...
<Hobbsee> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<VirhYl3> tried a ctrl+alt+bckspce
<VirhYl3> didn't work.
<Eleaf> DanaG, I run service-discovery-applet but nothing happens.
<DanaG> It's an add-to-panel thing.
<gradin> RAOF: so its not like i need it
<Eleaf> okay... now I can't terminate it ;)
<RAOF> gradin: Well, the killswitch is almost certainly in one of those places in /etc :)
<Eleaf> cool DanaG
<Eleaf> but it says no services found DanaG
<DanaG> It's fun to see "Some Random Person's Powerbook G4 (mac address)" appear.
<r00tintheb0x> ok i upgraded from edgy to fiesty by putting fiesty into my sources.list
<Eleaf> DanaG, I even put "browse services published on this machine" but it shows nothing.
<r00tintheb0x> and did a dist-upgrade
<Eleaf> is that supposed to happen?
<r00tintheb0x> worked perfectly.
<Eleaf> Wouldn't it show ssh or something..?
<gradin> RAOF: yeah i know how to kill it i was just amazed that a bug like that made it that far into feisty
<RAOF> Maybe not many people have stuff that send broken mdns responses?
<Eleaf> it's definetely not seeing anything DanaG
<DanaG> got to go.
<DanaG> Bedtime.
<Eleaf> yeah, at my school if I run an mdns discovery tool, I see like 2000 computers.
<Eleaf> baahh..
<Eleaf> But DanaG this doesn't work.
<VirhYl3> there are still a lot of bugs in Feisty.
<Eleaf> but this is an applet
<DanaG> There's also
<DanaG> !info avahi-discover
<ubotu> avahi-discover: Service discover user interface for avahi. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.17-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 108 kB
<DanaG> !info mdns-scan
<ubotu> mdns-scan: Scan for mDNS/DNS-SD services published on the local network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-1 (feisty), package size 10 kB, installed size 68 kB
<DanaG> the former is GUI, the latter is console.
<Eleaf> DanaG, how can I be sure there is even anything that can publish?
<Eleaf> does the normal openssh server publish..?
<Eleaf> avahi-discovery finds nothing.
<gradin> !info avahi-daemon
<ubotu> avahi-daemon: Avahi mDNS/DNS-SD daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.17-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 76 kB, installed size 364 kB
<Eleaf> shouldn't that run by default?
<Eleaf> yes, it is running
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, are you talking about openssh server?
<Eleaf> yeah.
<r00tintheb0x> it is not installed or does not run by default.
<r00tintheb0x> and.or
<Eleaf> I'm wondering why nothing is showing up in zeroconf
* DanaG is too tired.
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, ssh isn't showing up with zeroconf?
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, zeroconf allows two or more computers to communicate with each other without any external configuration
<Eleaf> I'm a bit confused with zeroconf, does each service have to have it coded into it.
<Eleaf> I know what it is r00tintheb0x
<r00tintheb0x> openssh has to be installed to do this
<Eleaf> I'm wondering why it's not finding any zeroconf services r00tintheb0x
<r00tintheb0x> then whats your question?
<Eleaf> I have openssh installed...
<Eleaf> ^
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, what are you using to find your "zeroconf" services?
<gradin> RAOF: the thing is the malformed mdns entry came from the net and i don't belive it was specificallly malformed, more it's a specific char in the hostname
<Eleaf> avahi-detect and the service-discovery-applet r00tintheb0x
<Eleaf> each ones says there is nothing.
<r00tintheb0x> aah thats something ive never used, i'll have to look into that.
<Eleaf> what else would you use?
<r00tintheb0x> i dont understand what zeroconf means.
* gradin runs an apache server off of this box
<r00tintheb0x> zeroconf to me means a tool like...
<r00tintheb0x> scp
<Eleaf> lol
<Eleaf> zeroconf is just a way to see services on a network without configuration.
<Eleaf> Like printers or other computers...
<r00tintheb0x> ohhh
<r00tintheb0x> OOOHHHHOHOHOH
<r00tintheb0x> LOLL!
<Eleaf> lol
<gradin> Eleaf: would that affect samba?
<r00tintheb0x> OH!
<r00tintheb0x> THAT makes sense.
<Eleaf> gradin, yeah, could work with it.
<r00tintheb0x> like printers on a network?
<r00tintheb0x> or shared?
<r00tintheb0x> shares?
<Eleaf> I'm not exactly sure what you have to do to get something to use zeroconf / avahi
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, yes
<r00tintheb0x> i see
<gradin> Eleaf: i mean would removing avhal affect samba in a negitve way?
<Eleaf> mac os x uses it pretty extensively to detect things on a network r00tintheb0x
<Eleaf> gradin, no
<gradin> Eleaf: what would be the best way to remove avahi?
<Eleaf> it works fine without it
<voidmage> Should apport (crash reporter) be asking me for my password when it detects a crash?
<Eleaf> I'm not sure...  maybe just uninstalling avahi-daemon and such?
<r00tintheb0x> voidmage, i doubt that
<Eleaf> lol voidmage
<r00tintheb0x> VERY serously.
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, avahi     4839     1  0 02:27 ?        00:00:00 avahi-daemon: running [malakai.local] 
<r00tintheb0x> hehe
<r00tintheb0x> little did i know
<Eleaf> ;p
<r00tintheb0x> its like a service explorer
<Eleaf> for some reason I'm not able to detect my services
<Eleaf> yeah r00tintheb0x
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, how would you normally go about detecting them?
<Eleaf> I dunno, using something like avahi-detect or this service-discovery-applet r00tintheb0x
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, try installing avahi-detect and running it to see if it detects anything for you
<Eleaf> it should show the services of localhost but it's not for me.
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, places>network up top detects things for me.
<Eleaf> what does it show?
<Benno> Hey Feisty hangs during bootup, but I can press ctrl+alt+del to get past it... Is there a log file that will show what caused it to hang?
<r00tintheb0x> well when im at work, all my NetBIOS shares and printers
<r00tintheb0x> anything broadcasting
<Eleaf>  I just have windows network and my server (which I put in manually)
<Eleaf> It seems like avahi isn't even working for me
<wlx> exit
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf,  /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon restart
<r00tintheb0x> then try doing it again
<Eleaf> I did r00tintheb0x
<Eleaf> the applet said it was restarting, but it still finds nothing
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, do you see your Win32 shared from places>network?
<Eleaf> no
<Eleaf> it's weird
<Eleaf> it really should be showing lots of stuff
<r00tintheb0x> Do you have a small home network with something shared?
<Eleaf> yes
<Eleaf> I have plenty of services..
<Eleaf> like ssh and such
<r00tintheb0x> SMB or NetBIOS
<Eleaf> (which should be detected)
<Eleaf> none of that
<r00tintheb0x> you sure?
<Eleaf> yes
<r00tintheb0x> Where's it say that
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, in the discovery applet preferences, you can choose what you want to display..
<r00tintheb0x> where's the .... hold up
<Eleaf> and it can show many things like ftp, dns, ssh, http, ntp, etc.
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, you have to install service-discovery-applet
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, have you configured /etc/avahi/avahi-daemon.conf
<gradin> Benno: /var/log/syslog and the like
<r00tintheb0x> ?
<Eleaf> no, have you?
<r00tintheb0x> no lol... im lookin @ it now
<Eleaf> maybe it's the firewall.
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, how many machines do you have on your network?
<beg1689> hmm xubuntu doesnt come wiht nm-applet?
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, uhh 3
<r00tintheb0x> nm applet?
<beg1689> more importantly, the rt73 driver still isnt updated
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, all nix?
<beg1689> i have to download it from another computer and install it into my old laptop
<r00tintheb0x> beg1689, i dont know what that is
<Eleaf> r00tintheb0x, no, 2
<r00tintheb0x> 1 win 1 nix?
<Eleaf> seriously, zeroconf is much more than just windows shares.
<Eleaf> 2 linux
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<r00tintheb0x> im just trying to find something to test it on
<beg1689> nm-applet is the gnome front-end for network manager, loaded by default in feisty (but no in xubuntu)
<Eleaf> yep, found the problem r00tintheb0x
<beg1689> actually i dont think its gnome dependent
<Eleaf> it's my local firewall on this computer.
<Eleaf> (firestarter)
<beg1689> anyway... they should update the rt73 network driver, it is open source
<Eleaf> although it only lists workstation... no other services
<beg1689> i still have to compile it myself to get it to function (there is one included, but it doesnt work at all)
<r00tintheb0x> beg1689, does your sources.list look like this http://pastebin.ca/429499 ?
<r00tintheb0x> Eleaf, what is it?
<r00tintheb0x> aah Eleaf
<Eleaf> ?
<beg1689> what does that have to do with anything?
<beg1689> its a network driver thats missing
<r00tintheb0x> beg1689, if you know why are you asking.
<beg1689> i cant install anyhing until i copy the source over and compile it
<beg1689> im just asking why it isnt already updated, the driver is open soutce but they are using an old version
<r00tintheb0x> who knows bro
<r00tintheb0x> heh
<beg1689> if i knew how to make some nice debs then i would do it for them but i dont...
<beg1689> only one file is needed, rt73.ko
<_filippo_> hi does anybody know some working software to transcode a dvd9 to a dvd5?
<RAOF> beg1689: Have you filed a bug about that?  Particularly including: what does the update fix?
<r00tintheb0x> _filippo_, ask in #LFD
<r00tintheb0x> they're good w/that crap
<r00tintheb0x> beg1689 whats the driver for again, wireless?
<beg1689> well im using a wifi adapter with the rt73 chipset, with edgy or feisty beta isntall it doesnt function
<beg1689> at all
<Eleaf> what the...
<RAOF> So, we...
<Eleaf> I think my network has become compromised...
<RAOF> !bug | beg1689
<ubotu> beg1689: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<r00tintheb0x> beg1689, have you tried "sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome"
<r00tintheb0x> i think nm-applet is part of it
<r00tintheb0x> beg1689, http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_7_04_Herd_2_is_out#c4712015
<r00tintheb0x> hey wlx and HanzZ
<HanzZ> hi.. i'm trying to add printer, but i haven't any drivers in "add printer" wizard... ?
<r00tintheb0x> HanzZ, are you using edgy?
<HanzZ> i had drivers there befor i installed foomatic-filters-ppds
<HanzZ> no
<HanzZ> feisty
<r00tintheb0x> HanzZ, what make/model of printer.
<HanzZ> minolta 1200W
<HanzZ> but i have no drivers there..
<HanzZ> only empty listview
<wlx> r00tintheb0x, hi
<r00tintheb0x> HanzZ, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1231038&postcount=19
<r00tintheb0x> hi wlx whats up
<beg1689> ok i filed a bug but im not good with wording
<r00tintheb0x> word
<r00tintheb0x> wlx, got a problem or are you just hanging out?
<wlx> HanzZ, I have the same printer, but the driver is distributed with ubuntu edgy
<r00tintheb0x> wlx, you too
<r00tintheb0x> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1231038&postcount=19
<HanzZ> wlx: r00tintheb0x, i haven't problem with this drivers concretly, but with this.. http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snmek1us1.png
<HanzZ> ;)
<wlx> r00tintheb0x, HanzZ, yes, the problem is the printing speed, very slow
<Eleaf> omg
<Eleaf> I'm getting questionable connections from a bunch of addresses.
<Eleaf> and hundreds of attempted brute-force attacks on my network..
<r00tintheb0x> oh
<HanzZ> r00tintheb0x: do you understand me now? :)
<r00tintheb0x> im sorry, im not too sure what could be causing that HanzZ and wlx  :(
<HanzZ> i can't choose drivers, because i get empty field
<r00tintheb0x> guys, can you all help them?
<HanzZ> it's after apt-get install foomatic-filters-ppds
<wlx> HanzZ, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<mycroftiv> Eleaf: how many attempted connections per minute? how many different external facing IP addresses on your network?
<HanzZ> wlx: feisty
<HanzZ> beta2 :)
<HanzZ> sry.. beta...  :)
<beg1689> crap
<wlx> HanzZ, there is no problem in edgy in my home pc
<wlx> HanzZ, I do not know the status in feisty
<HanzZ> ok.. i can report it...
<Infecto> hmmm
<Infecto> i`v got problem with fglrx :)
<Infecto> when i load it manualy it works
<Infecto> i uild my own fglrx and its made in /lib/modules/2.6.20-14-generic/misc/
<Infecto> but oryginal is placed in /lib/modules/2.6.20-14-generic/volatile
<Infecto> i copy it from misc to volatile
<Infecto> depmod -a
<Infecto> and ....
<Infecto> when i reboot pc
<hateyla> Can i install beryl in fiestybeta. i have this "VGA compitable Conteroller: S3 Inc. Trio 64 3D (rev 01)"
<Infecto> i dont know why and where from
<Infecto> is loaded old module
<VirhYl3> I'm still sitting here, trying to figure out what killed beryl... WAGGHH!!
<hateyla> VirhYl3: i love DeSkto Enhancement :p And i saw beryl shots
<hateyla> i love that
<gradin> VirhYl3: i would expect its because of the graphics card your using...
<gradin> s3's are crappy onboard cards, and last i checked beryl required a decent one
<hateyla> gradin: aru sure ? its requird decent one ? on board cards not supported?
<gradin> hateyla: it wouldn't be supported because that chipset to put it the best way i know how sucks...
<gradin> its really old
<[Cade] > gradin, intel onboard work >_>
<hateyla> :P
<gradin> and honestly i doubt it could handle the load
<[Cade] > As a rule of them: Intel (>i810), ATI (>Radeon 7000), and anything supported by an Nvidia driver
<[Cade] > them -> thumb
<beg1689> hm... its actually *harder* to get this driver working on feisty than it was in edgy
<beg1689> after i installed the new module it still tried to load the old one
<[Cade] > beg1689, nvidia?
<beg1689> rt73 wifi adapter :)
<beg1689> theres a bug filed
<[Cade] > ah ditto here =)
<beg1689> but at least in edgy i could get it to work
<beg1689> now i cant
<[Cade] > you'll need to add the old one to the blacklist file
<gradin> [Cade] : doesn't beryl do a lot of 3d rendering and stuff?
<[Cade] > and, you need to "sudo apt-get remove networkmanager"
<beg1689> yes
<[Cade] > gradin, yes
<beg1689> yea i did that first
<[Cade] > and the cards I listed support it
<[Cade] > (and compiz_
<beg1689> but i never blacklisted anything so ill have to figure that out
<[Cade] > one second
<gradin> hateyla: yeah then you should definatly either get a new graphics card (geforce 4 or better if you wanna go nvidia)
<gradin> hateyla: or not use beryl...
<hateyla> :/
<[Cade] > beg1689, append the following to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<[Cade] > # Added when rt73 module was installed
<[Cade] > blacklist rt73usb
<[Cade] > blacklist rt2570
<gradin> cuz i seriously doubt an s3 is going to be able to handle it
<[Cade] > hateyla, an i845 or i855 would do well too =)
<[Cade] > S3's drivers don't support some needed extensions, so it won't be able to run it. If it had those extensions, possibly/
<hateyla> :>
<hateyla> So in last i have to used another card
<beg1689> bah.. i gotta replace this old laptop
<[Cade] > Like I said, an Intel i855 or so would be pretty happening. =)
<[Cade] > Even on this ancient ATI Radeon 7500, Compiz runs like a dream. =)
<VirhYl3> gradin: Nvidia?
<beg1689> my first video card was a SiS 6326
<gradin> VirhYl3: huh?
<beg1689> and a nvidia tnt2
<VirhYl3> Beryl died on me today (was fine earlier!), and I'm using Nvidia, 6600 gt.
<beg1689> man was i happy when i fired quake up on that thing
<gradin> VirhYl3: don't know what to tell you on that one...
<hateyla> So in my laptop i have this one. Intel(R) 82852/82855 GM/GME Graphics Controller.. so with this card can i install beryl ?
<[Cade] > hateyla, Yes.
<r00tintheb0x> hateyla, i have the i810 and it works for me.
<[Cade] > That is an Intel 855 =)
<[Cade] > Though, for Feisty, I strongly recommend Compiz instead.
<[Cade] > With that card, you'll find better speeds. Plus, it's part of Feisty by default.
<hateyla> ok.. but i have dapper in laptop.. so wait for fiesty released ..
<[Cade] > Feisty's release is coming shortly besides. =)
<hateyla> [Cade]  waiting for it.. coz dont want to install beta.
<gradin> [Cade] : whats the benifits of installing compiz over say kubuntu?
<hateyla> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<[Cade] > gradin, well for one, by then Compiz 0.5 packages will be solid... so you can install them third-party
<[Cade] > they offer first and foremost a new ini backend using a fuse plugin, so there's no longer a dependency on gconf for kde users
<[Cade] > similarly, it has a kde-window-decorator now, that themes to your native kwin decoration =)
<beg1689> i got an ip address! its a miracle!
<[Cade] > glad to help beg1689  =)
<beg1689> hope they fix that bug by 7.10 :)
* gradin hands beg1689 a cookie
<beg1689> i just ate like 15 cookies... dont mention them again
<gradin> huh... well i'm gonna go install compiz...
<gradin> and boot up new server box...
<beg1689> mmm compiz is the only thing that makes my old radeon 9200 worth having, works out-of-the-box
<beg1689> so this system is finally working now... its actually for my dad
<beg1689> ubuntu on DOs dual boot :-P
<beg1689> and ^
<VirhYl3> Man, beryl died and just won't come back.
<VirhYl3> I got compiz back, kinda, the windows wobble and such again.
<Edulix> hi !
<Edulix> sound *still* doesn't work in 2.6.20-14
<Edulix> it worked in -12
<Edulix> ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio << this is my card
<VirhYl3> yeah, all my problems started with 2.6.20-14, too, but now -13 is busted too, which wasn't the case earlier today... :(
<Draconicus> libxul-dev is very, very, very broken. All sorts of dependency nightmares. I can't go into details... just see for yourself. ._.
<Draconicus> It's no wonder Democracy Player doesn't work.
<Amaranth> Draconicus: yes, the way debian packages xulrunner is pretty broken
<Edulix> VirhYl3: -12 I belive worked fine
<tygus> hi there
<Draconicus> Amaranth: I was trying to build my own Democracy Player since the package is broken, but the packages for its source dependencies are also broken. @_O
* foutrelis runs on Feisty :)
<tygus> I have a problem, the installer crashes in the migrating page
<Draconicus> I can live without Democracy for a while, though. No big deal.
<jussi01> Draconicus, bug 79063
<ubotu> Malone bug 79063 in xulrunner "libxul-dev not installable without major collateral damage" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79063
<Amaranth> tygus: if you mean with the beta there are probably 2000 bugs filed on it already :)
<Draconicus> jussi01: Okay.
<VirhYl3> man, ubuntu isn't nearly as exciting without beryl.
<Draconicus> Beryl runs like an absolute dream if you install it right.
<Amaranth> VirhYl3: beryl go *poof* ;)
<Draconicus> I'm using it right now.
<VirhYl3> yes, exactly.  make me sad panda.
<Draconicus> Emulators, WINE... all runs awesome in it.
<VirhYl3> i know, it was all great till earlier today.
<beg1689> in what
<tygus> I don't know if it is beta, I've just downloaded form ubuntu.com
<Draconicus> Earlier today?
<Draconicus> What happened?
* Draconicus avoids upgrading.
<beg1689> WINE does not work well in beryl
<HanzZ> join #codeigniter
<Draconicus> beg1689: Does for me.
<HanzZ> sry
<beg1689> with what
<Draconicus> nvidia's site's drivers. :D
<Draconicus> Legacy.
<VirhYl3> beg1689: Did for me too...
<tygus> amaranth: I don't know if it is the beta, I've just downlaoded from ubuntu.com
<beg1689> half life and wc3 dont work for me with beryl
<beg1689> nvidia
<Amaranth> tygus: that'd be the beta
* VirhYl3 is also using nvidia blob drivers.
<Draconicus> Funny... I just played Half-Life in it earlier today. :P
<Amaranth> Draconicus, VirhYl3: I was talking about in general. :)
<beg1689> oh well im using the nvidia-glx package
<VirhYl3> pfft.  Half life?  Urban Terror 4 > Counter Strike.
<beg1689> nvidias work better?
<Amaranth> There will never be another beryl release except for bugfix updates to 0.2.1
<beg1689> ewww counterstrike
<Draconicus> They're the same driver. The package isn't working well...
<beg1689> natural selection
<Draconicus> Amaranth: Why?
<tygus> ok, is there a way to skip the migrating when installing?
<Amaranth> Draconicus: merged back with compiz
<beg1689> mm and garrys mod
<Draconicus> Amaranth: Oh. I knew about that. Not a bad thing.
<Draconicus> They're not keeping the Beryl name, though?
<Draconicus> It liked it.
<beg1689> im having a strange garrys mod problem its really annoying, i reported it on appdb
<VirhYl3> yeah, compiz is gonna get all the beryl love on it's own... :D
<Amaranth> tygus: i think you can run ubiquity with the --no-migration or --skip-migration flag to do that
<Amaranth> Draconicus: No
<VirhYl3> Yeah, beryl is a better name than compiz...  But what's in a name?
<Draconicus> Amaranth: Well.. um... will they at least keep the jewel icons?
<Amaranth> Draconicus: I can personally assure you I will not allow that to be the name chosen. :)
<beg1689> i like the name compiz better
<Amaranth> Draconicus: No, same thing.
<Draconicus> Cool! I'm a Beryl veteran!
<Infecto> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.20-14-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<Infecto> where from is it came ?
<Draconicus> I made custom cube caps with Beryl and Emerald logos.
<Amaranth> Draconicus: check out our compiz.org site
<Amaranth> Draconicus: that logo > beryl logo ;)
<Draconicus> We shall see.
<tygus> Amarath: I'll try right now
<VirhYl3> I just want it to work again.... :(
* VirhYl3 considers yet another reboot.
<Draconicus> Firefox can't find the server at www.compiz.org.
<Amaranth> works great here
<beg1689> forum.go-compiz.org
<Draconicus> It's go-compiz.org
<Amaranth> maybe your ISP's DNS is really slow at updating, try go-compiz.org
<VirhYl3> I also lost my title bars.
<beg1689> didnt work for me either
<beg1689> only the forum loads for me
<VirhYl3> however compiz is working.  *sigh*
<arejay> go-compiz wont work neither
<VirhYl3> no idea.
<Draconicus> Firefox can't find the server at www.go-compiz.org.
<arejay> site is down.
<beg1689> ^
<VirhYl3> the cube is gone though.
<Draconicus> Fun fun.
<Draconicus> ...
<Amaranth> no, site it up
<beg1689> the cube is on the forum
<Draconicus> The what is what?!
<Amaranth> site is up*
<Draconicus> Cube is gone?!
<beg1689> maybe?
<Draconicus> You can't take my cube.
<Amaranth> it works fine here
<Draconicus> 'Never.
<VirhYl3> No, MY cube is gone.
<Amaranth> No, the cube is our main feature
<beg1689> i have your cube
<beg1689> i have *everyones* cube and im not giving them back until i get a cookie
<Amaranth> And the latest desktop-effects in Ubuntu includes my fix that should make it turn the cube on correctly
* VirhYl3 throws cookies everywhere.
<Amaranth> Unless of course you've tried to turn it on in there before, then it probably broke it
<beg1689> when did you fix it?
<Draconicus> Amaranth: I swear to god, if you change the settings manager interface....
<Amaranth> beg1689: week ago
<Draconicus> I JUST got used to it.
<Amaranth> Draconicus: beryl-settings?
<Draconicus> Yeah.
<VirhYl3> Amaranth: Is that what happened to me earlier today?  Any idea about how to fix it all over?
<beg1689> really.. my cube still doesnt enable correctly
<beg1689> i have to manualy set hsize
<Amaranth> I'm going to push my hardest to kill it
<arejay> i get werid artifacts next to windows in beryl with a intel 915GM and feisty and berl from the beryl repos
<Draconicus> ...
<RAOF_> Welcome to the wonderful world of *better* :)
<beg1689> up-to-date
<Amaranth> Go back to the original beryl-settings
<Draconicus> Amaranth: What is WRONG with you?
<Draconicus> people love it!
<Amaranth> Draconicus: Serious usability problems
<VirhYl3> Amaranth: Not really sure how to!
<Amaranth> Not even talking about the option overload
<VirhYl3> Yeah, I can imagine a much better menu than the current beryl manager.
<Amaranth> The way the options are presented is wrong
* jussi01 wonders if he should install beryl...
<Draconicus> Amaranth: I agree that it could use some tweaking... and... Oh, don't you take my options away.....
* Draconicus growls.
<jussi01> lol
<blippe> man ntpupdate
* VirhYl3 agrees with Amaranth on all that.
<beg1689> who needs a menu... all we need is scale windows
<beg1689> only useful thing
<r00tintheb0x> jussi01, unless you're REAL confortable w/linux
<r00tintheb0x> dont
<Amaranth> Draconicus: No, I said it needs to show the options in a better way
<Draconicus> You said "overload"
<Draconicus> I was concerned.
<Draconicus> Okay. I'll stop being protective.
<VirhYl3> It will still have the options, just cleaned up. :D
<arejay> hrm, artifacts only appear when i do the expose type thing by moving my curson off the screen to the top right
<Amaranth> Draconicus: I said the app has problems other than that
<Draconicus> I just got Beryl all shiny and working, though. ._.
<jussi01> r00tintheb0x, Im fine with linux... Im just wondering if i can be bothered...
<Amaranth> Draconicus: The option overload is of course the main problem but since this is for power users only that's fine
<VirhYl3> jussi01: Totally worth the trouble.  It's brilliant.
<Amaranth> Draconicus: But the way it groups options and plugins _SUCKS_
<VirhYl3> agree with that!
<Draconicus> How is a giant pile of eye candy for 'power users'?
<beg1689> everything works great here but this darn LCD has a max 50Hz refresh :'(
<r00tintheb0x> i only use it to sling all my windows to my desktop so i can see what the hell im doing when i have 50 bash shells open
<r00tintheb0x> heh
<r00tintheb0x> wb RAOF
<jussi01> VirhYl3, I have had compiz before, and beryl ages ago....
<Amaranth> Draconicus: beryl-settings is for power users
<Draconicus> I'm not a developer or a tester. I'm an end user. I know what I like, and I see what my friends like.
<jussi01> its just I like everything to be really speedy...
<Draconicus> Amaranth: I want green fire. I have to go to the settings manager for that.
<Amaranth> Draconicus: Because most users only need sane defaults and a couple of choices to change
<VirhYl3> I *had* beryl REAL speedy, earlier today.
<Amaranth> Draconicus: power user
<RAOF_> jussi01: Then embrace the GPU acceleration of your hardware :)
<jussi01> RAOF, wha?
<Draconicus> Amaranth: Color changes? Come on...
<VirhYl3> cut down on animation times and such.... it hauls ass.
<JDahl> are there anyone here who runs a Trac server under Feisty?  After I upgraded from v6.10 it stopped working for me
<jussi01> RAOF, I have a crappy intel 915...
<beg1689> i wish i could have a nice scale windows without using a whole new WM
<beg1689> i like the fading windows too but you dont need beryl or compiz for that
<RAOF_> jussi01: Among other things, Compiz is a composite manager, which can *really* speed up window management
<beg1689> yea but its too buggy
<VirhYl3> they need to update the compiz screenshot on wikipedia with 3dworld.
<VirhYl3> That improves A LOT.
<[Cade] > VirhYl3, that'd only be accurate if 3d were included by default, which it is not ;)
<beg1689> id say by ubuntu 8.10, compositing window managers will be ready for mass use
<jussi01> whats the current proceedure or installing beryl?
<VirhYl3> [Cade] : Well, it certainly SHOULD be.
<[Cade] > I beg to differ. =)
<Draconicus> Ah. I see. I was a little mixed up on the definition of the term "power user"
<VirhYl3> maybe once the beryl/compiz merger is complete...
<[Cade] > I don't even _use_ a third of the default ones.
<Draconicus> Pardon my ignorance and thusly unjustified opposition.
<Draconicus> I'll go away now. :P
<jussi01> lol
<beg1689> merger? good.. makes more sense then having efforts split up into two seperate projects
<VirhYl3> Cade: Me either, but that one is a keeper for sure.
<Draconicus> Amaranth: You don't plan to eat up any effects or features, though, right? >.>
<[Cade] > Compiz 0.5.2, thanks to xorg 7.3, should make Compiz a truly mass-market viability. =)
<Draconicus> I likes my eye candies.
<[Cade] > "Compiz-extra" is still maintained, and it won't go away ;)
<VirhYl3> I think they should just alter some of the defaults.
<jussi01> so can i just sudo aptitude install beryl and it will work?
<[Cade] > VirhYl3, 3d is known to be bad in terms of memory usage. =/
<mycroftiv> maybe im just very lucky, but both beryl and compiz work fine for me on multiple machines with several different distros. the how-tos on the beryl wiki have always worked correctly for me.
<VirhYl3> 3dworld should be a default.  That genie one is stupid, they should switch it to sidekick, and the flames for closing windows....
<[Cade] > uh... Compiz doesn't ship animation by default. >_>
<VirhYl3> Cade: Well, maybe on install it can check for memory or something, and then switch the defaults?
<[Cade] > lol - that's a lot of wasted effort
<VirhYl3> Right, but after the beryl/compiz merge, won't they?
<VirhYl3> They should!  That's half the advantage of the beryl way!
<[Cade] > David's policy is this: unless it's critical to window management, or proof of concept (ie: cube and plane), it should be an extra plugin
<mycroftiv> jussi01: no, you should research your particular hardware configuration and figure out the correct steps, you need to make sure your video and xorg are setup for it.
<[Cade] > VirhYl3, nope. All non-default plugins will still be "compiz-extra", which will just receive a new name.
<jussi01> mycroftiv, Im using feisty, isnt the xorg already set up?
<beg1689> well goodnight.. its 5 hours past my bedtime...
<[Cade] > The default plugin set shouldn't change at all, and if it does, we're talking 1 or 2 plugins.
<jussi01> damn Amaranth come back...
<mycroftiv> jussi01: that depends on your video card, for the most part
<Amaranth> jussi01: ...
<jussi01> mycroftiv,  intel 915
<VirhYl3> well, definitely the genie/sidekick one has got to be at the top of the list.
<jussi01> Amaranth, arent you the beryl expert?
<VirhYl3> and 3d world should be part of the defaults for compiz extra at least.
<[Cade] > VirhYl3, speak to cornelius about that: he maintains animation plugin. ;)
<Amaranth> jussi01: I'm a compiz developer
<tygus> thanks Amaranth, it seems to work. I'm now installing
<jussi01> oh...ok hten
<[Cade] > "compiz-extra" is literally just a big tarball of all the non-default plugins >_>
<[Cade] > so uh, all of those are included in "compiz-extra"
<Amaranth> Right, well...
<Amaranth> I'm also going to go on a "sane defaults" rampage and have almost zero bling on by default
<Amaranth> if it doesn't work well on an i855 it shouldn't be on by default
<[Cade] > *high five Amaranth*
<[Cade] > :P
<jussi01> Amaranth, yep!!!!!!!
<[Cade] > By the by, I am loving the new regex+decoration love in 0.5
<[Cade] > You've no idea how glad I am to be rid of those darn shadows on the gnome-panel
<Amaranth> yeah, it's pretty nice
<Amaranth> i was patching it out
<Amaranth> (the panel shadows)
<[Cade] > hehe
<Amaranth> was just about to finally stop being lazy and make a window type list option when the match stuff got added
<[Cade] > =)
<VirhYl3> gonna reboot and see if I can get beryl back with 2.60-12 or whatever...
<VirhYl3> *sigh*
<[Cade] > Interesting... "decoration_match == any" doesn't add decor to gnome-panel, but !any works like it ought
<Draconicus> 'Compiz' doesn't roll off the tongue very well. It's an awkward name... Reminds me of cold gray walls.
<mycroftiv> Is the gnome-compiz-manager going to be tied into ubuntu-desktop for feisty release? it seems strange to have compiz pull it in by default in Ubuntu
<mycroftiv> /s/pull/not pull/
<Draconicus> 'Coral' sounds nice.
<[Cade] > The Compiz project itself is not being renamed: just the community.
<Draconicus> Compiz is a stupid name.
<Draconicus> That's all I'm saying.
<[Cade] > No, not really.
<[Cade] > Compiz = Composite Window Manager.
<Draconicus> I don't care what it stands for.
<Draconicus> It sounds dumb. It doesn't have any real edge or warmth to it.
<Draconicus> It's just "Compiz"
<[Cade] > I don't really want to start trashing on Beryl, so please, don't.
<jussi01> and beryl does
<jussi01> ?
<Draconicus> No.
<[Cade] > ugh
<mycroftiv> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Draconicus> Neither do.
<[Cade] > here we go again
<jussi01> hehe
* Draconicus wanders off.
<[Cade] > A name should be representative of what the application is about.
<[Cade] > Compiz _is_.
<[Cade] > Coral makes me think of the beach: not composite window management.
* mycroftiv has read every thread concerning the merger in the beryl forums, the compiz forums, the compiz dev list, and the beryl dev list, and thinks we should talk about Ubuntu Feisty Fawn instead
<[Cade] > lol
<jussi01> so... desktop effects in feisty...:P
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> ok, now im being eveil
<[Cade] > I'll be so glad when this merging business is all finally done with
<mycroftiv> although I guess I also think its too bad feisty will just miss out on the post-merge release from compiz etc and also the Pidgin release
<[Cade] > then no more "beryl v compiz" crap
<[Cade] > mycroftiv, I think the Pidgin change is going to get an exception.
<[Cade] > If for nothing but legal matters.
<Hobbsee> [Cade] : maybe, we'll see
<[Cade] > However, as far as Compiz 0.5, once RAOF repairs the few issues in his preliminary packages, then 0.5 will be readily available to Feisty users... it'll have the necessary patches to work just like the official ones.
<[Cade] > I'm running them here still, and they work beautifully. =)
<Hobbsee> er, compiz 0.5 wont *be* in feisty, i wouldnt think
<Hobbsee> not in the archives
<[Cade] > Of course not: moshen is mirroring them off of RAOF's private repository. =)
<[Cade] > Compiz 0.5, while fantastic, is definitely not worthy of an exception this far past the freezes.
<compengi> i got an interesting question regarding Gaim application that had been changed to Pidgin, how would you deal with it since the development file names and library names had been changed?
<arejay> whats the repo for feisty compiz
<[Cade] > arejay, for 0.5?
<arejay> [Cade] , yeah
<[Cade] > one moment
<arejay> k thx
<[Cade] > Please pay special regard to the disclaimer up top: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=403482&highlight=compiz+0.5
<[Cade] > They _should_ be okay to install, but they're not entirely perfect yet =)
<[Cade] > missing keybinding, a BREAKS compiz-extra, and the wrapper for launching
<compengi> i mean people won't be able to compile or build any new Pidgin releases =/
<[Cade] > compengi, the libs changed too >_>
<compengi> since many file names and libraries would be changed
<compengi> yeah i know [Cade] 
<[Cade] > well, when packages are built, they'll simply use the pidgin source, and then have the package set to REPLACE gaim
<[Cade] > =)
<mycroftiv> and i assume there will also be a transitional metapackage under the gaim name to grab pidgin stuff?
<[Cade] > mycroftiv, I can only assume, yes.
<compengi> [Cade] , i can conclude that when everything would be settled regarding pidgin changes you would directly change your repiratories?
<mycroftiv> i think thats how debianized distros did ethereal > wireshark and other similar
<[Cade] > compengi, Well I don't use gaim's server to build it or anything... If Pidgin is in feisty, it'll be a very smooth transition.
<[Cade] > That's the wonder of Debian's system ;)
<[Cade] > I just sincerely hope the Gaim crew takes this opportunity to renovate the darned icons.
<[Cade] > =/
<[Cade] > They desperately need to Tango-fy themselves like GIMP and OpenOffice
<compengi> [Cade] , as i had talked to gaim developers many changes had been made regarding libraries, icons, graphics.....
<[Cade] > Well, I can only hope then. ;)
<[Cade] > I'm a bona fide whore for Tango. :P
<compengi> lol
<r00tintheb0x> meee too
<compengi> are you one of the developers?
<[Cade] > No, I am not.
<[Cade] > In fact, I couldn't code a lick of C if my life depended on it! ^_^;
<[Cade] > ... or GTK for that matter >_>
<mycroftiv> I think ubuntu needs some more stylish icons, it would be great publicity for canonical to run a contest with community voting for new icons, with an honorary cash prize to be awarded to the free software development team of the winner's choice in their name.
<mycroftiv> s/grammar/fix/
<[Cade] > mycroftiv, the Human iconset isn't actually that bed.
<[Cade] > bad*
<[Cade] > I just don't like the GTK theme =/
<[Cade] > or the wallpapers
<VirhYl3> the brown is pretty awful.
<[Cade] > It's not that brown is bad - it's just I think the implementation isn't what it could be.
<compengi> oh, so maybe one of feisty developers would reply and give me more exact answers :)
<[Cade] > Rather than the same watered down style of wallpaper, give me a sepia picture of the Sahara with an Ubuntu logo
<[Cade] > It's little stuff like that, which would give Ubuntu's default look a _huge_ boost
<mycroftiv> cade: I agree, ubuntu has a good icon set, but updating it would be an easy way to freshen the distro without much hard work, since the community would do all the design work, and for a lot of users, the look and feel is 50%+ of how they judge things.
<r00tintheb0x> <[Cade] > http://art.gnome.org
<[Cade] > r00tintheb0x, I'm well aware.
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<[Cade] > But default look has a huge first impression on first-time users.
<VirhYl3> Let's be honest, the brown reminds us all of bowel movements ill suited to make a desktop look clean and nice.  Lose the brown.
<[Cade] > VirhYl3, Not lose it. Just renovate it a bit. =)
<r00tintheb0x> yeah i agree
<[Cade] > Brown _can_ be stylish.
<ompaul> VirhYl3, use something else or file a bug
<[Cade] > I just don't think the way they're going now is that way. >_>
<[Cade] > Of course, the GTK theme could use some freshening. I think keeping the same idea in mind, but lightening up the background colors and using the Murrina engine would go a long way towards making the GTK theme better.
<r00tintheb0x> <[Cade] > i agree, ubuntu outta the box looks like totall ass.
<[Cade] > haha
<[Cade] > I don't think my setup at the moment is _too_ bad.
<VirhYl3> i did file a bug, half the blogosphere has filed a bug NOBODY LIKES BROWN!  Seriously, this kind of thing is what is slowing FOSS adoption across whole swathes of the computer world.
<[Cade] > Not entirely sold on the Metacity theme though.
<khatun> hi, has something big changed between kernels 2.6.20-12 and 2.6.20-14? 2.6.20-12 works just fine, but with 2.6.20-14 i get http://img361.imageshack.us/img361/3193/nogoeu5.jpg
<[Cade] > VirhYl3, It's not a brown thing. It's the way that they've done it.
<[Cade] > Brown can be done well.
<[Cade] > =)
<ompaul> VirhYl3, I guess there are about 8million or so people who disagree with you so ehh - you loose
<[Cade] > kik
<VirhYl3> Man, brown will never look as good as green, or gray, or blue, or purple, or red, or black, or white, or any other damn color.
<[Cade] > lol
<[Cade] > VirhYl3, tell you what
<[Cade] > once I figure out how to write gtk themes
<[Cade] > I'll do a brown one
<[Cade] > just for you =)
<VirhYl3> who hear doesn't crap brown?
<[Cade] > VirhYl3, if excrement is the first thing that comes to mind when you think of brown....
<VirhYl3> Maybe you should see a doctor if brown doesn't remind you of feces, but I know it does for many people, myself included.
<[Cade] > Personally, I think of... the earth.
<[Cade] > Last I checked, dirt is brown.
<VirhYl3> The earth looks blue from space.
<VirhYl3> dirt is tan.
<[Cade] > ...
<VirhYl3> sometimes red, or with white and gray.
<VirhYl3> brown is only for one natural thing: TURDS.
<[Cade] > Dirt can be very much brown.
<[Cade] > sigh
<[Cade] > this is going nowhere
<[Cade] > quickly -.
<[Cade] > r00tintheb0x, http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/2911/screenshotaj9.png
<[Cade] > that's my current setup =)
<ompaul> VirhYl3, your obsession is going to get you muted or something
<VirhYl3> Ok, I'll shut up, but seriously, the Ubuntu crowd needs to lose the brown, myself and about every blog I've read comparing OSes agrees on this.
<[Cade] > You know, considering the number of features they've just implemented, I'd not be surprised if Pidgin opened with version 2.5 or something. =P
<ompaul> self selecting small groups rock the world alright
<crimsun> but brown it out. Red is in!
<crimsun> bah, is out, even
<[Cade] > lol
<r00tintheb0x> sweet <[Cade] > here's mine http://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mydesktopgw7.png
<ompaul> crimsun, better red than blue anyway
<mycroftiv> what's the status of video support in gaim/pidgin development? i heard there was a project that split off to do it, then merged back in, then vanished...now what?
<jussi01> [Cade] , pidgeon is releasing 2.0
<[Cade] > jussi01, I was being a smart ass ;)
<jussi01> oh...
<[Cade] > considering the gaim2 betas were more like minor releases =P
<VirhYl3> I'm not opposed to red.  Human psychology about colors would dictate a cooler shade for emotional comfort, which is why I suggest green, but, red has some positives too, for those who are not in love with complacency.
<[Cade] > r00tintheb0x, ironically, the only reason I don't use the GIT2 icon theme, is because of the hard disk icons
<r00tintheb0x> yeah, they're kinda assk.
<r00tintheb0x> assy too
<[Cade] > mind, Tango's isn't that great either
<[Cade] > but it's better than that >_>
<Toma-> r00tintheb0x: IE6? :P
<[Cade] > He must be a web developer like me. ;)
<r00tintheb0x> im a Unofficial Tango whore
<Toma-> ahh touche
<crimsun> VirhYl3: the point is branding.
<r00tintheb0x> yeah Toma- i have to use it for work
<r00tintheb0x> ;)
<[Cade] > Though, I'm haughty enough to just tell the IE crowd to get a better browser.
<[Cade] > :P
<crimsun> yes, many people disagree with brown, but that's /not/ the point.
<r00tintheb0x> believe me Toma- i dont like it.
<VirhYl3> crimsun: Yeah, but branding CRAP seems like a bad Idea.
<crimsun> "crap" is subjective here, and that's all I'm going to say.
<r00tintheb0x> [Cade] , im actually an "unofficial tango" whore :$
<Toma-> as sson as i got feisty installed, i installed blubuntu and all its metapackage friends
<[Cade] > hehe
<[Cade] > GIT2 did a good job of being Tango, but with a wider pallette
<Toma-> would be nice to have blubuntu installed by default or even included on the CD tho
<[Cade] > honestly, I'd use it over tango but for the harddisk and folder icons
<VirhYl3> Toma-: YEAH!!!
<[Cade] > Toma-, that's an idea =)
<[Cade] > Of course, I'm gonna work on my brown theme
<[Cade] > and offer sexual favors as a bribe to aim to get it in  fejsty+1 ;P
<[Cade] > lol
<VirhYl3> crimsun: If your crap is a different color than brown, you should see a doctor.  I don't know what's so subjective about that.
<[Cade] > VirhYl3, again, lots of things are brown,
<[Cade] > Dirt is brown, wood is brown... etc etc
<Toma-> trees + dirt
* crimsun sighs and returns to his alsa bugs.
<[Cade] > Hell, the UPS truck is brown.
<VirhYl3> *sigh*
<r00tintheb0x> as is poop
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<[Cade] > I don't hear people making toilet jokes every time UPS commercials come on.
<VirhYl3> Yeah, but the UPS truck is kind of a nice brown.
<[Cade] > VirhYl3, EXACTLY MY POINT
<[Cade] > What I've been saying from the start
<VirhYl3> it's farther from the toilet familiarity of the current Ubuntu Brown.
<[Cade] > it's not BROWN that's bad
<VirhYl3> More like chocolate or something.
<[Cade] > it's the way that Ubuntu's currently implemented it
<[Cade] > that makes it look bad
<[Cade] > -,-
<Toma-> VirhYl3: imho, its a more orange brown now, which is nice
<VirhYl3> Yeah, but my other point still stands: Human psychology would generally prefer ANY other color.
<VirhYl3> Even to a chocolatey brown.
<[Cade] > Not really... >_>
<Toma-> heh, how about fluro pink?
<[Cade] > +<3 Brown
<VirhYl3> heh, there have been studies.
<Toma-> or even a light purple
<VirhYl3> scientifically people are most at ease, and comfortable, healthy and happy in a GREEN environment.
<Toma-> at the University of Making-things-up?
<VirhYl3> google it.
<r00tintheb0x> wth
<crimsun> guys, this is way off-topic
<VirhYl3> colors psychology
<mycroftiv> the solution is that upon bootup, ubuntu needs to ask what a persons favorite food is, and make the desktop background a picture of that food, then everyone will be happy.
<r00tintheb0x> i just found a freakin machine on my network i didnt even know was there
<VirhYl3> mycroftiv: LOL
<Toma-> crimsun: woops sorry... thought i was in -offtopic :S
<Toma-> r00tintheb0x: lol
<[Cade] > ahaha
<VirhYl3> the topic IS ubuntu+1, which at this point is no longer feisty, right? It's like the next one already?
* r00tintheb0x shakes his head
<Toma-> r00tintheb0x: theres a bash.org thing about that
<r00tintheb0x> i love that site
<ompaul> VirhYl3, no, it is feisty as that is still not released
<Toma-> http://bash.org/?5273
<r00tintheb0x> aah its htdsas24
<[Cade] > I just can't wait until the feisty+1 repos go up
<r00tintheb0x> one of my solaris boxes
<r00tintheb0x> hehe
<[Cade] > mmm, kernel updates
<[Cade] > =D
<r00tintheb0x> i just had a HELL of a time w/solaris updates.;
<r00tintheb0x> ass+
<r00tintheb0x> wanna see something l33t?
<r00tintheb0x> # uname -a
<mycroftiv> frequently, after i close firefox, I get a popup window reporting that it thinks firefox crashed, even though I selected "quit" from the menu and it seemed to close normally. Anyone else see this?
<r00tintheb0x> SunOS htdsas24 5.9 Generic_122300-02 sun4u sparc SUNW,Sun-Fire-V210
* r00tintheb0x puts on his shades
<[Cade] > mycroftiv, it's apport
<[Cade] > I've gotten that on occasion
<[Cade] > sometimes I log out
<[Cade] > and log back in
<[Cade] > to like 15 apport windows
<[Cade] > XD
<VirhYl3> I just want to reiterate: My relatives, my coworkers, my video game friends, people on the internet, random passers by, and pretty much every single person I've shown ubuntu to (save my friend's girlfriend, who I swear was just being contrary for no reason) don't like the brown.  They love beryl.  They love Firefox, they like the philosophy, they like open office, they even like rhythmbox with some cajoling.  But nobody but one person, who I 
<[Cade] > VirhYl3, again
<[Cade] > IT IS NOT A BROWN THING
<[Cade] > IT IS THE WAY IT WAS DONE
<[Cade] > now seriously, _move on_
<r00tintheb0x> wth?!
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b %*!*@ip68-111-203-36.sd.sd.cox.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> VirhYl3, you have been muted
<r00tintheb0x> lolololoLOLOL@ VirhYl3
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<[Cade] > ahahaha
<r00tintheb0x> i thought that was classic
<ompaul> don't encourage me
* r00tintheb0x high fives <VirhYl3>
<[Cade] > that was perfect timing
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-b %*!*@ip68-111-203-36.sd.sd.cox.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<[Cade] > Hmm, I think it's time to listen to some Miles Davis.
<[Cade] > B)
<Draconicus> brb - I broke something again.
<starz> is there a way to upgrade from ubuntu dapper directly to feisty fawn?
<starz> also why is herd 6 canceled?
<starz> @_@
<[Cade] > No need: we skipped right to beta. ;)
<starz> oic lol
<starz> thats great
<ompaul> starz, the supported method is one leap at a time - dapper - edgy - feisty
<starz> yeah
<starz> i got the disk to install from so i should just try it lol
<starz> what's the worst that could happen :>
<starz> mm
<elkbuntu> you lose everything
<starz> i noticed that beryl was way slower in dapper than in feisty
<starz> elkbuntu exactly- which on hda ive got backed up on hdb which i could just unplug
<Hobbsee> starz: dependancy errors that you have to manually fix.
<starz> ah
<starz> that could be fun
<starz> lol
<starz> but i was wondering beryl+xgl in feisty vs in dapper is the feisty version faster?
<Hobbsee> it's later, so likely
<starz> b/c the feisty i have on hdb1 is kde based
<starz> and it ran ok..
<starz> ah
<starz> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Draconicus> Azureus is broken. I'm so very tired. I know there's a way to make it work. It just crashes. It's not a bug. It's something I configured wrong probably.....
<Draconicus> Please..... help...
<Draconicus> I can't remember how I made it work before...
<[Cade] > don't use the version in the repos
<Draconicus> I can't append torrents to the one I downloaded, though...
<Draconicus> Unless there's a deb now...
<Draconicus> I had to make my own shell script to launch it. I don't know how to add torrents into it that way...
<Draconicus> Do you?
<[Cade] > nope
<[Cade] > I use uTorrent over wine
<Draconicus> Oh.
<Draconicus> Right. I was going to try that.
<Draconicus> How's that working for you?
<[Cade] > Works like a charm.
<Draconicus> Right..
<[Cade] > All of it works. =)
<Draconicus> How do you forward the file thing to WINE?
<[Cade] > not sure... I just open them manually via uTorrent once I've downloaded the .torrent
<Draconicus> That's retarded.
<Draconicus> This is why I'm trying to avoid.
* [Cade]  shrugs
<[Cade] > I'm sure there's a way to do it
<Draconicus> That gives me a bunch of unused torrent files sitting around.
<[Cade] > I just don't know
* Draconicus experiments and loses more precious sleep.
<[Cade] > speaking of that sleeping thing
<[Cade] > it's time for me to go do it
* [Cade]  is away: later
<[Cade] > good luck
* [Cade]  is away: I'm busy
<r00tintheb0x> heh
<r00tintheb0x> just crashed firefox
<starz> mm
<arejay> hrm, i wonder if grub can boot osx
<starz> well i see the upgrade-manager -d didnt work
<starz> not directly to feisty from dapper.
<starz> gonna install via cdrom bbl ^^
<starz> yaknow tho
<hassan> hello, i have just updated my feisty and now my wireless does not work anymore, the intel ipw3945 module is loaded ( i had this before, and the solution was then to copy some file to filename`uname -r`. does somebody know how i can solve this?
<starz> makes me wonder if i went text only and installed e17 if any compiz/beryl functions would work
<Eleaf> avahi is not working on my computer unless I disable my firewall..
<Eleaf> what shall I do?
<Eleaf> (when the firewall is disabled, it only lists workstate, but not any other services)
<Eleaf> using avahi-detect and an applet thing.
<eexpress> hi, suddenly, my sound gone after a suspend. not any error infor i can found. just no sound. who can help ???
<eexpress> if any method to check or reinstall the sound system?
<eexpress> mplayer/aplay all works, just no sound hear.
<eexpress> any advise?
<zdzichuBG> eexpress: there a bug in launchpad about that
<eexpress> zdzichuBG: so , if you can give the link?
<zdzichuBG> moment, I'm just looking for it
<eexpress> thanks
<zdzichuBG> eexpress: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/80893
<ubotu> Malone bug 80893 in linux-source-2.6.20 "[Feisty]  Inaudible audio upon resuming from suspend-to-disk" [Low,Confirmed] 
<Draconicus> I've figured it out.
<eexpress> ok, thanks zdzichuBG
<eexpress> a lot of people. ooooo. i try the 2.6.20-12 kernel.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> ?
<zdzichuBG> all those regressions in kernel are scary
<ompaul> zdzichuBG, the do stuff - that is all - and it is seen as needed
<ompaul> s/the/they
<peter77> how do I install the gnome dock
<peter77> gnome-dock.org doesn't seem to give any details on how to download or install it!
<peter77> anyone?
<zdzichuBG> http://www.gnome-dock.org/trac/browser/trunk/README
<peter77> ok, thanks
<peter77> does it only work with compiz or beryl as well?
<RAOF> peter77: It doesn't need anything to work, but you are aware that it's (1) a tech preview and (2) pretty much abandoned, right?
<RAOF> peter77: You're probably thinking of awn
<peter77> does it work or is it only partially completed?
<RAOF> Check out "avant window manager" or somesuch
<RAOF> peter77: It doesn't really do anything.  Well, you *can* launch programs from it, but that's about it.
<peter77> avant window manager can be used with bery right?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> (Everything can be used with beryl)
<peter77> cool, I might try it
<RAOF> Actually, it's called "avant window navigator"
<RAOF> It's on googlecode, and it's the first hit for "avant window" in google :)
<peter77> I found this tutorial on the ubuntu forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2093300
<zdzichuBG> I've just comiled avn and it seem to work
<O_o> man next time i get a motherboard, i'll go for some other brand like Abit...
<O_o> hmmm
<tapas> does onqueror in feisty support 128 bit encryption?
<tapas> s/onqueror/konqeror/
<RAOF> In what way?  You mean, with https/SSL?  Of course.
<tapas> [my online banking thingy is telling me it's not and i suspect they just decide on the browser id string and not on the real features] 
<lupine_85> tapas: you can get konq. to lie about what browser it is
<RAOF> Almost certainly.
<mycroftiv> tapas: konqueror can spoof its browser identity
<lupine_85> (Tools -> Change Browser Identity)
<tapas> adn before yelling at them because they hired stupid web devs i thought i made sure i was right :)
<tapas> ye
<tapas> that's a workaround though and not a fix of my bank's software :)
<RAOF> Well, you have little control over your bank's stupid webdesign. :(
<tapas> i can write them a mail at least and tell them about the problem
<RAOF> Yes, that's a good idea.
<Turgonvac> Hello! Feisty beta has allowed me to install Ubuntu without any hassle in a computer that gave many problems before. Thanks everyone for your work. My question is about the "Recommended updates" option in the "Updates" tab at the "Software Sources" window. It is not checked nor unchecked, but with a "-" sign. Does this mean that "Recommended updates" are enabled or not? Shoud I touch the checkbox?
<tapas> ok, even with a different browser identification i still get the same warning
<tapas> i suppose konqueror is really missing support for what they call "128 bit encryption"
<tapas> [i don't know whatthey mean with it thuogh
<RAOF> I find that hard to believe
<tapas> https://www.sparkasse-bielefeld.de/
<tapas> click online banking
<tapas> [site unreachable for me at the moment though - great timing] 
* RAOF doesn't have konqueror.  He uses gnome.
<tapas> i don't see the logic in that statement, but i can accept the first part :)
<RAOF> Well, konqueror is hardly a standard part of a Gnome desktop :)
<tapas> yes, but you can install it anyways :)
<RAOF> Also, the site is down in Epiphany, too.
<tapas> i like firefoxes features more, but konqueror feels much lighter
<tapas> RAOF: ah ok then it's not just my damn router which often has some dns probs in combiantion with konqueror
<starz> yey
<starz> did no-gui-install put in icewm and now putting in e17 :3
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm using feisty fawn and somehow opera 9.10 is core dumping a couple days ago.  any idea why?
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> what are peoples opninions about leaving laptops on 24/7 and just sleeping the display?
<RAOF> If it wakes up from suspend right, just suspend it.
<Zewey> t3hwiz0rd-ibook: mpd is my alarm clock, so i usually just leave it running. works well, no complaints. ;)
<ompaul> t3hwiz0rd-ibook, nothing wrong as long as the box is cooling as and when it needs to
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> ompaul: it holds at about 47c at idle
<ompaul> t3hwiz0rd-ibook, well my really important quesiton is why leave it on
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> ompaul: i just don't see the point in shutting down unless its gonna prevent some sort of damage
<ompaul> t3hwiz0rd-ibook, leave it on a solid surface with air able to flow around it should be fine
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> it sits on my desk as my primary device
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> its quite a nice lil laptop
<ompaul> fine
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> if its idling at 47c and max at 53c, thats not hot eh?
<SlimeyPete> that's normal
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> alrighty
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> does gnome have a more complex power manager than the stock one ? onje that'll let me lower the cpu frequency?
<mifritscher> hi
<mifritscher> I've a problem with slapd
<jussi01> !info slapd
<mifritscher>  slapadd: line 14: database (dc=fritscher) not configured to hold "dc=localdomain"
<ubotu> slapd: OpenLDAP server (slapd). In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.30-2 (feisty), package size 1127 kB, installed size 3004 kB
<mifritscher> while updating from 6.10 to 7.04
<mifritscher> while running the postinstallscript
* jussi01 hates upgrades...
<Hobbsee> jussi01: then why are you running the dev version?  :P
<poningru> heh
<jussi01> Hobbsee, I mean upgrades from 6.10 to 7.04 etc... just do a clean install...
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> actually, i found this one to be painless
<Hobbsee> doing a clean install of 6.10, and upgrading
<Hobbsee> er, except for fooling the installer, of course
<Enverex|LT> Hrm, my desktop appears to have just hosed itself
<Enverex|LT> (after updating thismorning)
<Enverex|LT> I rebooted, it said that it was loading files needed to boot, then started complaining about being unable to find anything then dropped me at a prompt, not a good thing
<starz> oi
<blippe> !
<starz> mm e17 not too bad so far
<starz> but nvidia drivers giving me a run
<starz> but i think i just hadnt enabled em :P
<Enverex|LT> Anyone alive? A little help would be appreciated
* Hobbsee plays dead
* lupine_85 practices CPR
<lupine_85> Enverex|LT: tried booting from an older kernel?
<lupine_85> what files does it say are missing, anyway?
<Enverex|LT> Everything basically, echo $PATH only shows /sbin and /bin so it complains about everything else and drops me to a terminal
<eexpress> hi, i want modify some key under tty. just like xmodmap done it. want esc -> f11....my esc key is bad now.
<lupine_85> Enverex|LT: does it mount your root or are you still in the initramfs?
<Enverex|LT> It's mounted root
<Enverex|LT> lupine_85, But then if I "init 5" it loads X and everything seems ok
<Enverex|LT> It's weird, it's like the script for runlevel 1 is broken or something
<Stormx2> Oh for pete sake!
<Stormx2> I can't install anything!
<r00tintheb0x> ok im back
<r00tintheb0x> who needs help
<Stoffelito> hi everybody. i've got a weird networking problem. after some period of time my download speed decreases to 40kb/s (though 600+ kb/s are possible). shutting down and bringing up the network interface again restores "normal" speeds which decrease after some time again. i already tried disabling ipv6, setting tcp_window_scaling to 0 but none solved the problem... any ideas?
<Stoffelito> discovered this anomaly in 6.10 but it is also present in 7.04
<r00tintheb0x> Stoffelito, i'd check your hardware 1st
<r00tintheb0x> then your MTU of your ethernet card.
<r00tintheb0x> Enverex|LT, so fix your path
* O_o pokes hobbsee : wow, she's really stiff as a corpse. ;p
<Stoffelito> ok, but the thing i don't understand is that i temporarily have full speeds after restarting the network interface
<Stoffelito> 15 minutes or so later it's stagnating at about 40kb/s
<r00tintheb0x> Stoffelito, did you ever have windows on this machine?
<r00tintheb0x> did it happen then?
<r00tintheb0x> Stoffelito, where are you downloading from also
<Stoffelito> yes i have xp and vista. no problem there... also no problem on live-cd distros like knoppix
<r00tintheb0x> Stoffelito, are you downloading from the same sources?
<Stoffelito> it affects all sites. ubuntu updates, normal downloads. no restriction to firefox, wget also is affected
<Stoffelito> yes
<r00tintheb0x> Stoffelito, no loose cables?
<Enverex|LT> r00tintheb0x, How exactly would I do this? It's on init1 that it's broken, not after I've logged in or anything
<Pupeno_> Hello.
<Pupeno_> I've just installed Feisty and it is failing to open my cryptsetup encrypted FS. I've run a Edgy livecd and the FS is still there, openable and readable. Is this an incompatibility problem? a bug? any ideas?
<r00tintheb0x> Enverex|LT, when it boots its broken even before you log in?
<r00tintheb0x> duno Pupeno_
<Enverex|LT> r00tintheb0x, Yes, boot fails because of it
<Stoffelito> nope. i checked evrything. i have 2 nics onboard with 2 different drivers. this anomaly shows on both nics so i think it's no hw or driver issue
<r00tintheb0x> Enverex|LT, have you fdsked and everything
<r00tintheb0x> ?
<Stoffelito> after "sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0" i've got maximum speed for a while
<Enverex|LT> r00tintheb0x, Yes
<r00tintheb0x> Stoffelito, "sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1500"
<r00tintheb0x> then try that
<Enverex|LT> r00tintheb0x, When it drops me to the prompt after everything failing, I can do "init 5" then it seems to boot normally, which is really weird
<Stoffelito> MTU is 1500
<r00tintheb0x> let me know if it does anything
<r00tintheb0x> Enverex|LT, sounds like its booting into read only mode.
<r00tintheb0x> sounds like dirty filesystems.
<r00tintheb0x> Stoffelito, whats the model of your ... wait
<r00tintheb0x> you said different nics right
<r00tintheb0x> different cables?
<r00tintheb0x> different machines on the same switch?
<Stoffelito> no, same cable (i only use one nic)
<r00tintheb0x> Stoffelito, what NIC
<Stoffelito> yes, my notebook is one the same switch (running xp). no problems there
<Stoffelito> nforce onboard
<r00tintheb0x> Stoffelito, what kind of computer do you have
<Stoffelito> athlon x2 3800+, asus mobo
<Pupeno_> The question is, I don't mind restoring from a backup, if it is an incompatible problem, but if it is a bug, then it'll be a waste anyway.
<r00tintheb0x> Stoffelito, what model motherboard
<Stoffelito> a8n-sli
<r00tintheb0x> ty
<r00tintheb0x> Stoffelito, the NIC is onboard correct?
<Stoffelito> right
<Pupeno_> Why is my HD /dev/sd instead of /dev/hd in Feisty?
<r00tintheb0x> Stoffelito, post me "/etc/networking/interfaces" to http://pastebin.ca
<r00tintheb0x> Pupeno_, its SATA
<zdzichuBG> Pupeno_: feisty uses new IDE drivers
<Pupeno_> r00tintheb0x: unless Feisty has the power of upgrading my notebook's hardware from PATA to SATA, I don't see how that's possible.
<zdzichuBG> Pupeno_: utilizing libata, which right now uses scsi layer
<Pupeno_> zdzichuBG: I see.
<Stoffelito> http://pastebin.ca/429769
<Pupeno_> zdzichuBG: maybe that's what screwed crypted fs.
<r00tintheb0x> Pupeno_, if you want to get technical about it fiestys drivers now recognize PATA as SATA
<Pupeno_> zdzichuBG: is there any web site explaining the change?
<zdzichuBG> Pupeno_: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/libata-for-all-ata-disks
<r00tintheb0x> much like STAT isnt HDA
<r00tintheb0x> they're SDA
<r00tintheb0x> Stoffelito, how's that paste coming
<peter77> I've installed the avast window navigator but I can't figure out how to get it to launch apps!
<Stoffelito> what do you mean?
<Pupeno_> r00tintheb0x: thanks.
<r00tintheb0x> Stoffelito, post me "/etc/networking/interfaces" to http://pastebin.ca
<r00tintheb0x> do you understand?
<r00tintheb0x> no problem Pupeno_
<Stoffelito> i did already ;-) http://pastebin.ca/429769
<r00tintheb0x> oh sorry
<greig_> is there a problem with no volume with fiesty?
<zdzichuBG> greig_: after resume?
<shirish> zdzichuBG: do u mean at some stage libata would not be using the scsi layer?
<Pupeno_> is this libata thing only through the beta, or will it be there on Feisty final?
<greig_> zdzichuBG : what do u mean after resume?
<zdzichuBG> shirish: yes, generic functionality from scsi will be moved to block layer; then libata will be detached from scsi and pluged into block
<Stoffelito> i also discovered this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297631 - this is exactly my problem... unfortunately no solution found yet
<zdzichuBG> greig_: there is a problem with sound when suspending and resuming laptops
<shirish> zdzichuBG: what that would mean in layman language?
<r00tintheb0x> Stoffelito, how many NIC interfaces does the motherboard have?
<greig_> zdzichuBG oh i see,  well ive just  upgraded from 6.10 and have no volume
<zdzichuBG> shirish: nothing important, technical details ;)
<Stoffelito> 2 ethernet interfaces (nforce and marvel i think) and firewire
<zdzichuBG> shirish: *maybe*, but just maybe, disk names will change from sdX to diskX
<shirish> zdzichuBG: for I have been experiencing slow transfer speeds, slow everything with libata
<r00tintheb0x> Stoffelito, do you know how to use bash?
<Stoffelito> yes
<r00tintheb0x> the command prompt?
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<r00tintheb0x> dmesg |grep eth0
<r00tintheb0x> whats the result
<Stoffelito> [    7.056000]  eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:8141 bound to 0000:00:0a.0
<r00tintheb0x> Stoffelito, join #flood
<r00tintheb0x> so we can flood
<Stoffelito> k
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: do u know what is a local caching nameserver?
<r00tintheb0x> eeh
<r00tintheb0x> i have my own DNS server
<r00tintheb0x> heh
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: can u give me a link or something so I can find out more about this
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: seems one can get faster speeds with a local caching nameserver
<r00tintheb0x> sure let me finish helping Stoffelito
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: for I know atleast 5 or 6 DNS server names
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: sure :)
<shirish> zdzichuBG: bug #96693
<ubotu> Malone bug 96693 in linux-source-2.6.20 "poor performance hard disk IDE" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96693
<Pupeno_> Is this libata thing only through the beta, or will it be there on Feisty final?
<vendetta> hey
<reez> is there anybody here using protech distro?
<shirish> Pupeno_: it would be on final I think
<Suurorca> I was under the impression it will be final unless some cardinal issue will pop up.
<vendetta> so anyone familiar with ati on the new ati install on 7.4
<vendetta> xorg.conf complains about version
<Pupeno_> Ok then, I'll take some time to try this.
<r00tintheb0x> Stoffelito, here's more on what i think your problem is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=402236&highlight=eth0+forcedeth.c
<shirish> zdzichuBG: you here?
<zdzichuBG> sorry, I had supper
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, unless you're on dialup
<r00tintheb0x> you're not going to see a benifit of caching servers
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: nope on broadband here
<r00tintheb0x> not worth it then
<shirish> zdzichuBG: ok cool, how do I change my udma flag from 2 to 5?
<shirish> zdzichuBG: for hard disk?
<zdzichuBG> shirish: I don't think it possible, libata automatically select highest mode
<zdzichuBG>   Tim Gardner  said on 2007-03-30:  (permalink)
<zdzichuBG> lib-pata fix is pending.
<vendetta> anyone help with a xorg.conf prob under 7.4?
<r00tintheb0x> sure vendetta whats up
<shirish> zdzichuBG: yup I know, it has set mine at udma2 while I now know my hdd can do udma5
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, hdparm
<chedabob> hey, im having a problem with 7.04 : When I boot it up, my monitor says "Mode not supported" which I presume is because Feisty defaults to 1280x1024, which my LCD won't accept. So I press ctrl+1 to switch to terminal, so I can edit Xorg, and it just says "Loading..." and stays like that. Any ideas?
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: im reading the man of hdparm as we speak
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<zdzichuBG> r00tintheb0x: hdparm don't work with SATA discs IIRC
<zdzichuBG> sdparm could
<r00tintheb0x> chedabob, ctrl+alt+f1
<zdzichuBG> but I don't know what it worth
<r00tintheb0x> oh its SATA
<shirish> zdzichuBG: I have an IDE hdd
<r00tintheb0x> dont do that then shirish i burned one up like that
<chedabob> r00tintheb0x: yeah, thats what i meant :P
<r00tintheb0x> chedabob, it isnt fully booting
<vendetta> r00tintheb0x: well when i try to install it tells me xorg.conf version is 7.2 and it doesn't support higher than 7.1
<r00tintheb0x> you need to boot into rescue mode and edit it
<chedabob> r00tintheb0x: ive not even installed it yet
<r00tintheb0x> chedabob, you somehow did.
<chedabob> i havn't. Im booting off the live cd
<r00tintheb0x> chedabob, look inside xorg.conf for 7.1 and change it back to  7.1
<r00tintheb0x> what?
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: is there a way to have more than 2 DNS nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf?
<r00tintheb0x> yes shirish you can have up to 3
<chedabob> I've not got as far as installing. It sticks right after the splash dissappears
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: there should be a way to have more, just in case one goes down, the others can be used
<r00tintheb0x> yes thats why you can have 3
<r00tintheb0x> chedabob, one sec
<r00tintheb0x> chedabob, try some of these boot parameters.... (if all else fails try using them all at once)
<r00tintheb0x> linux noapic pci=routeirq pci=noacpi acpi=off irqpoll
<chedabob> noapic?
<chedabob> shouldn't that be noacpi?
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, http://pastebin.ca/429795
<r00tintheb0x> yes
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<chedabob> kk brb
<r00tintheb0x> my bad, been a long night
<zdzichuBG> acpi and apic are two different things
<zdzichuBG> not a typo
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: what is search123.com for?
<r00tintheb0x> yours should be search domainnameofyourisp.com
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: I can do that+ use the opendns domain name also?
<r00tintheb0x> yes
<r00tintheb0x> you should have a
<r00tintheb0x> search whateveryourhostingprovidersnameis.com
<r00tintheb0x> nameserver 123.123.123.123
<r00tintheb0x> nameserver 123.123.123.122
<r00tintheb0x> nameserver 123.123.123.123
<r00tintheb0x> the DNS servers you use dont matter
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: understood, filled it in :)
<r00tintheb0x> good
<r00tintheb0x> i meant acpi
<r00tintheb0x> heh
<r00tintheb0x> anyone else?
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: I am unable to get notifications for updates?
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, why do you think that.
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: I want the updates to be downloaded in the background but the notification should be there so I know what updates have happened, possible?
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: because I look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty
<r00tintheb0x> you all have to remember this is beta software
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: it gives updates as to what packages have been sent
<r00tintheb0x> restart it is all i can sugguest
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: understood, just saying whether its something I have not configured right or is there some issue there
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: I just did an sudo aptitude update && aptitude upgrade
<r00tintheb0x> maybe your updates will work now :D
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: I just did that whole thing 5 mins. back, I usually have to do this manually instead of it being an automatic thing.
<r00tintheb0x> weird
<r00tintheb0x> check it out on the forum
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: yup
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: would do that for sure, one more thing though, does it always downloads the meta-data or it checks meta-data while doing the update & and & only if there are changes to the meta-data file then the meta-data file is downloaded for e.g. some packages.gz
<r00tintheb0x> right
<r00tintheb0x> it syncs w/something
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: I was thinking something on the lines of either a something like an md5 checksum (although md5 is vulnerable)
<r00tintheb0x> or a cron job
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: that is in my list of things to learn, cron & anacron
<stefg> !info linux-image
<stefg> hey, ubotu, wake up!
<ubotu> Package linux-image does not exist in feisty
<shirish> stefg: he is surely fast asleep
<shirish> !linux-image
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-image - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !info linux-image-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20.14.12 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<martalli> Running kubuntu feisty here.  Adept says that a "version upgrade" is available.  However, the "release announcement" is blank, and so it won't let me proceed further.  apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade had returned no updates available
<martalli> What's going on?
<shirish> martalli: no idea, same thing here, I know they are updates but do not know why its not showing
<martalli> I just ssh's into my son's edubuntu comp and there are no upgrades for it, either (feisty edubuntu, of course only using apt-get)
<stefg> oooh... no! -14 won't boot for me. Combined with the line in the topic /What's in feisty now is more or less feisty final/ means: ubuntu blew it another time. Arrghhh. Dapper was buggy when released, edgy was a mess which never ran.... and now Feisty took the wrong turn in the last minute, too? Can't believe that ... :-(
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: are u familiar with the program crash debugging process?
<r00tintheb0x> negative
<shirish> anybody experienced in debugging program crashes
<martalli> shirish - my experience has only been negative - if I start to report them, it slows my comp to a crawl
<shirish> martalli: I meant doing some backtraces on the local comp. itself
<shirish> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<martalli> If it starts to complain, I just kill the process.  I would like a three part question to start "report all crashes in the background, 2. Report no crashes, 3. Repport individually (like it does now).  If I choose to report all, then it would do one at a time and not consume 100% of my comp in the process (nice the processes)
<martalli> shirish, Sorry - no
<shirish> martalli: although mine does not become slow, I have issues with apport putting things across to the net
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: u still around m8
<r00tintheb0x> yeah
<shirish> martalli: in the sense that there is no ETA while posting crashes
<r00tintheb0x> catching up on some emails
<martalli> shirish, If you are talking about the privacy issues that apport raises, I agree with that, too.
<martalli> My office is a physician office, and we may simply disable apport permanently if it appears int he final release
<shirish> martalli: for me, its just the browser, most of the apps. I am not so concerned with
<shirish> martalli: because they do not have any confidential data
<martalli> shirish, We write letters  often choc full of confidential data.  Hard drives also full of confidential data.  I would be cautious with our comps - part of why we run linux and not win98 (like several of the comp started with =)
<shirish> martalli: then u should write a blueprint, spec. I am sure in many places it would  be very valid.
<martalli> shirish, What's a blueprint spec?
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: can u have a look at bug #103611
<ubotu> Malone bug 103611 in launchpad "a progress bar on the site if uploading a crash file through firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103611
<shirish> martalli: in a moment
<martalli> shirish, nvmd https://blueprints.launchpad.net/apport/+specs?show=all
<martalli> found it
<shirish> yup thats it
<shirish> !blueprints
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blueprints - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shirish> !blueprint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blueprint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shirish> crazy ubotu
<shirish> @blueprints
<shirish> @blueprint
<martalli> !crazy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crazy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<martalli> !tale ayeetu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tale ayeetu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erdinger_> hey 7.04 folks. I've got a problem with feisty and beryl. On beryl-manager startup i get loads of this error: "** (beryl-manager:11069): CRITICAL **: can't execute beryl-xgl: Success" I suspect my xorg.conf to have some errors. Here is a paste: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14573/
<r00tintheb0x> erdinger_, whats it say after can't execute beryl-xgl
<erdinger_> r00tintheb0x, nothing. only this message 4 times a second
<valehru> would there be a reason why ndiswrapper works one day, and then i reboot, it works again and then I reboot shutdown again and it stops working for some reason?
<valehru> ndiswrapper working with broadcom that is.
<Hobbsee> it's a broadcom.  anything's possible.
<r00tintheb0x> hmmm
<Hobbsee> :P
<r00tintheb0x> valehru, kernel upgrade?
<valehru> r00tintheb0x, no....I thought that might have been the problem but its not the reason
<valehru> I have to re-install ndiswrapper during each upgrade..
<valehru> but I do that each time.
<r00tintheb0x> erdinger_, ati?
<erdinger_> problem solved: beryl in feisty does not support XGL
<r00tintheb0x> valehru, are you loading ndiswrapper @ boot?
<valehru> Im pretty sure I am.
<erdinger_> therefore i have to force apt to use 3rd party repo
<r00tintheb0x> aah
<valehru> r00tintheb0x, its in /etc/modules
<r00tintheb0x> valehru, is it u.. ok
<valehru> so ..yeah ..I am
<r00tintheb0x> dmesg |grep ndis
<r00tintheb0x> see if its starting
<valehru> r00tintheb0x, check PM for output
<valehru> r00tintheb0x, seems to be working fine now.
<r00tintheb0x> weird
<valehru> I should try that the next time when it doesnt work.
<r00tintheb0x> you need to check that before you reinstall it
<r00tintheb0x> yes
<valehru> its not consistant...know what I mean?
<r00tintheb0x> yea
<valehru> I seem to be having the same problem with nspluginwrapper.
<valehru> My flash capability seems to be going every few times I restart
<r00tintheb0x> never used nspluginwrapper
<valehru> ahh k...anyone else here experiences the same problem?
<r00tintheb0x> thats strange
<valehru> yeah....really really strange
<Arko> !ralink
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<valehru> !nspluginwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MegaVolt> hi
<MegaVolt> i got a problem installing kubuntu feisty beta on a new intel ore2 duo with geforce 8800 gts: i chose install kubuntu, kernel is loaded and then i see a black screen, nothing happens, evtl ctrl+alt+del doesnt work
<MegaVolt> i was told 6.06 uses the nv driver for install, feisty uses the vesa stuff
<nicolah> I get "could not find module fglrx" when I do "sudo restricted-manager" thanks
<MegaVolt> the gef 8800 is not supported by nv (6.06 install did the same thing but that was expected) - why does feisty give me a blank screen ?
<MegaVolt> and is it true that feisty will use vesa mode for install and not the nv driver ?
<r00tintheb0x> MegaVolt, try so no=apic settings
<MegaVolt> how do i do that ;) ?
<r00tintheb0x> MegaVolt, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2394617
<MegaVolt> r00tintheb0x: am i reading that right? there is no way to install any (k)ubuntu on a gef 8800 without the alternative install cd ?
<r00tintheb0x> thats what im gathering my friend :(
<r00tintheb0x> or maybe a server cd
<peter77> I've just updated and now the sound doesn't work
<r00tintheb0x> peter what'd you update?
<peter77> dunno it was an automatic update
<r00tintheb0x> have you checked to see if your volume is turned up?
<r00tintheb0x> peter77, have you checked to see if your volume is turned up?
<peter77> erm
<peter77> yes
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<r00tintheb0x> is it showing up under device manager.
<r00tintheb0x> what kind of sound card is it
<r00tintheb0x> is the module loaded
<nicolah> I get "could not find module fglrx" when I do "sudo restricted-manager" thanks
<peter77> device manager?
<r00tintheb0x> peter77, system>administration>device manager
<peter77> not in the list
<r00tintheb0x> are you using kubuntu?
<peter77> ubuntu
<r00tintheb0x> kde or gnome?
<peter77> I'll see if it's checked in menu editor
<r00tintheb0x> Peter.
<r00tintheb0x> Listen to me VERY closely, and do nothing but what i ask.
<r00tintheb0x> OK?
<r00tintheb0x> What kind (make and model) of computer do you have.
<peter77> Toshiba satellite pro A120
<r00tintheb0x> very good
<r00tintheb0x> do you know how to use Bash, or the command console?
<peter77> a bit
<r00tintheb0x> open it up please.
<peter77> ok
<r00tintheb0x> sudo -i
<r00tintheb0x> then put your password in
<peter77> k
<r00tintheb0x> lsmod |grep snd-hda-intel
<r00tintheb0x> then type that
<r00tintheb0x> did
<r00tintheb0x> snd-hda-intel
<r00tintheb0x> come back?
<peter77> nothing came back
<peter77> it just went to a new line
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<r00tintheb0x> lsmod
<r00tintheb0x> do you see anything intel in that list
<r00tintheb0x> ?
<r00tintheb0x> there shouldn't be over 20
<peter77> http://sial.org/pbot/24084
<r00tintheb0x> more importantly peter77 do you know what those are?
<peter77> modules in use
* r00tintheb0x isnt being sarcastic
<r00tintheb0x> you know what modules are for?
<peter77> drivers for the hardware
<r00tintheb0x> outstanding
<r00tintheb0x> aah i misworded it
<r00tintheb0x> i said snd-hda-intel
<r00tintheb0x> not snd_hda_intel
<r00tintheb0x> hehe, so the good thing is, your driver is loaded
<r00tintheb0x> i took it you rebooted after your update?
<peter77> hmm so it should be working
<r00tintheb0x> yes
<r00tintheb0x> im thinking its alsa
<r00tintheb0x> /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<[Cade] > peter77, are you by chance still using edgy or freshly upgraded from it?
<peter77> upgraded from edgy
<[Cade] > a buddy of mine, who uses Edgy, and has intel sound, lost sound for about two weeks
<[Cade] > he said one of the edgy updates just recently
<[Cade] > fixed it for him
<peter77> but it's been working ok since, it just seems to have stopped after the latest upgrades
<[Cade] > not sure how helpful that'll prove though.
<r00tintheb0x> peter77,
<r00tintheb0x> try this
<r00tintheb0x> sudo aptitude install alsamixer
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<r00tintheb0x> thats obviously a little outdated.
<r00tintheb0x> lets try...
<peter77> I've already installed the alsa mixer
<r00tintheb0x> ok check it out peter
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<r00tintheb0x> right click your vol. speaker up top right and go to properties
<r00tintheb0x> preferences
<r00tintheb0x> not properties
<r00tintheb0x> under "Select the device to track and control" what do you have
<inade> !daily
<ubotu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<r00tintheb0x> peter77, did i lose you?
<peter77> pcm, front, front mic, capture, capture1, capture2
<r00tintheb0x> right
<peter77> select pcm?
<r00tintheb0x> right above that it should say like intel, or something of that nature
<r00tintheb0x> yes
<r00tintheb0x> no
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<r00tintheb0x> "select the device to track and control"
<r00tintheb0x> its a dropdown menu
<peter77> intel and realtek
<magical_trevsky> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<r00tintheb0x> YES
<r00tintheb0x> pick intel peter77
<r00tintheb0x> then hit close
<peter77> k
<r00tintheb0x> right click the speaker again, and select "open volume control"
<r00tintheb0x> Find it?
<peter77> k
<r00tintheb0x> click the edit menu>preferences
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: is there going to be anything newer to alsamixer or is it going to be here for a long time to come?
<peter77> k, done
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, my 1st distro was slackware 7
<r00tintheb0x> and its been around since then
<r00tintheb0x> heh
<peter77> headphone, pcm, front and front mic are checked
<r00tintheb0x> is master checked?
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: I have heard its not so easy to play with that one
<r00tintheb0x> Check them all peter, anything that has to do w/output
<peter77> checked and no change
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: I have played with redhat, mandriva before into ubuntu
<r00tintheb0x> its fine once you get the hang of it shirish
<r00tintheb0x> peter we're not done
<arejay> anyway to encrypt my root (/) fs in feisty without having to re-install?
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: perhaps you can help me nail something more once you are done with peter77
<r00tintheb0x> check all that are relevant to output peter77 , then make sure NONE have red at the bottom and are turned up.
<r00tintheb0x> Then file>change device and do the same for the other mixer
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, whats the prob bob
<Pupeno_> Anyone using cryptsetup on Feisty?
<r00tintheb0x> no sir
<arejay> Pupeno_, i see we are both researching the same subject :)
<arejay> I was reading about debian etch being released today with out-of-box crypto
<Pupeno_> arejay: I've concluded that at the very least, Edgy and Feisty seem to be incompatible in this matter.
<Pupeno_> arejay: etch today? cool.
<shirish> I have been experiencing x.org crashes or so it seems. I have registered bugs #104223 for this
<ubotu> Malone bug 104223 in gnome-session "In sessions goes to login" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104223
<arejay> Pupeno_, i found something on the forums for edgy, but involved a re-install
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, i can almost gaurentee your xorg crashes arent ubuntu related
<r00tintheb0x> :P
<peter77> r00tintheb0x, nothings changed, when it upgraded it must have changed something
<Pupeno_> arejay: I have no problem using cryptsetup on edgy, obviously you have to do it from the install (or in another partition).
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: that might be due to the experimental driver I might be using, but can u guide me to what I should be looking for in /var/log/syslog, messages, x.org or x.org old
<r00tintheb0x> peter77, you have no red on either devices?
<r00tintheb0x> have you rebooted?
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: edit: not might,  I am using
<valehru> figured out the nspluggin wrapper problem......
<Pupeno_> arejay: I've wrote a tutorial about it on my blog: http://pupeno.com/2006/12/17/encrypted-home-in-ubuntu-or-kubuntu-or-debian/
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, if you're not firewalled and i can ssh in i'll fix it for you
<r00tintheb0x> im too tired to keep typing books
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<peter77> r00tintheb0x, no
<arejay> Pupeno_, and this won't work on feisty?
<valehru> r00tintheb0x, where you at?
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: perhaps l8ter then, I also wanna learn in the process.
<Pupeno_> arejay: I don't know, it may, it may not.
<Pupeno_> arejay: but the egdy encrypted FS is not readable on feisty.
<r00tintheb0x> hehe
<r00tintheb0x> Houston TX
<r00tintheb0x> ive been up all night
<arejay> Pupeno_, eek! that dos'nt seem right? You would think it was backwards-compat.
<valehru> r00tintheb0x, ahh k....was thinking you might have been over my end of the world...out in Beijing myself,..
<shirish> Pune, India here :)
<shirish> @now calcutta
<ubotu> Current time in Asia/Calcutta: April 08 2007, 20:57:20 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 2 days
<Pupeno_> arejay: indeed.
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, paste me /var/log/Xorg.0.log in http://pastebin.ca
<Pupeno_> arejay: which makes me wonder, maybe it doesn't work at all.
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: in a moment box
<Pupeno_> arejay: with the migration to libata on ide-ata HDs, maybe something changed causing an incompatibility.
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<r00tintheb0x> peter77
<r00tintheb0x> still there?
<peter77> yup
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: here it is http://pastebin.ca/429887
<r00tintheb0x> im still lookin around for you too peter
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: I do like the new x.org it has so much more info. everything under one file, much better than before.
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, does your X work at all
<r00tintheb0x> it looks as it does
<emilia> i shared a folder on my ubuntu pc, and when i try to access it from my windows pc, it asks for a password, but my ubuntu login doesnt work?
<koeien> hi all, i just upgraded from Ubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 and X stopped working. Is this a known problem? using the non-free nvidia driver... using the free nv driver fixed it
<peter77> brb
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: yup it does very well, thank you, sometimes (maybe randomly) or after some fixed duration (do not know), it just sends me back to the login thing. While everything is saved, the session becomes non-existent.
<r00tintheb0x> ok peter
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: for e.g. if in this session, I have Exaile playing music while in the previous session the music player was not on. If the random event occurs, then it would not show the music player hence wiping off the entire session. It is just annonying more than anything else as no data is lost (I think).
<starz> arg
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, so your desktop freezes up?
<starz> i cant get the nvidia-glx drivers to work for some reason
<starz> says i dont have the module loaded but i even reboot
<starz> cant modprobe it either.. so mebbie i need to make it/?
<starz> >.<
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: nope nothing freezes, it happens just like when you log out, the only difference is it happens on its own, without me doing anything and its sudden.
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: and of course nothing of the previous session state is saved.
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, so X just dies?
<r00tintheb0x> starz, how did you install them?
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: atleast that is what he thinks, I do get the normal gdm login, not the text login, should I write that like that in Bug #104223
<ubotu> Malone bug 104223 in gnome-session "In sessions goes to login" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104223
<r00tintheb0x> who is "he"
<peter77> ok I found out what the problem was
<starz> help ;_;
<peter77> I muted the volume in windows but windows mutes the hardware volume where as linux doesn't
<koeien> hmm i'm having the same problem as starz i suppose
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: Sebastian Bacher, he replied to my bug stating that it looks like x.org crashes & he had asked if I see something in the various logs /var/syslog, x.org.0.log, as well messages.0 although I have dumped all the logs, still if I could nail down where what is happening or what should I be searching for it would go long way for them to fix it.
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: I do not know what he meant by me seeing in those logs. what should I be searching for? I know one can see the logs through System > Administration > Log Viewer
<neildarlow> hi, i am the reporter of bug 99159 - Human Style shown twice in OpenOffice.org preferences. Can anyone else confirm this bug please?
<ubotu> Malone bug 99159 in openoffice.org "[feisty]  openoffice.org-2.2.0 - two entries for Human in style selector" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99159
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, what video driver are you using?
<r00tintheb0x> i810?
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: lol, as said before the experimental 1.9.93 intel xf86-modesetting do u think that one is causing this problem?
<r00tintheb0x> yupppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<r00tintheb0x> eighty-six that crap
<peter77> rootintheb0x, I found the problem
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: because without it I was getting 640*480 & I could not at all use my desktop, only after switching to the newer driver I have full 1024*768 thing
<peter77> I muted the volume in windows which for some reason can only be unmuted in windows (meaning I can ajust the volume all I want in ubuntu with no effect)
<Gabz> ok big problem with 7.04 :P  planet penguin racer doesn't display the menus the words are missing
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: why do u say that 86 is crap, what else can I use?
<neildarlow> Gabz: it does that for me too. can't find a reference to a fix either
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: this is p4, 1.8 ghz
<arejay> hrm
<r00tintheb0x> xf86-modesetting ?
<r00tintheb0x> ive got a p4 3.2
<Gabz> neildarlow:  i'm going to have to go back to 6.10 i'll be in trouble if it doesn't work :P
<r00tintheb0x> you're talking about the modlines in xorg right?
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: yup it is an experimental driver so that all the modes which your monitor can have are unlocked
<neildarlow> Gabz: actually, they are displayed but only one pixel high
<djm62> hello, I have a problem (possibly a bug) in banshee on feisty.  I am subscribed to some BBC podcasts, but they play with no sound and take less than a second to finish playing.  I have the console messages in front of me and they look.... erroriffic
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: lemme find more info. for you on that
<neildarlow> Gabz: it seems to be video driver specific. my Radeon 9250 doesn't work but a ProSavage does :S
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: bug #90213 and before you say anything timo is the person who is maintaining the drivers for ubuntu
<ubotu> Malone bug 90213 in xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting "xf86-video-intel 1.9.91 (2.0 RC1) is out, and would be nice to have as the source for the xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting package" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90213
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: atleast the intel ubuntu drivers
<r00tintheb0x> right
<Gabz> neildarlow:  i see so it's another ati. issue well as long as it's not an issue with the nvidia card that's alright
* r00tintheb0x shrugs
<r00tintheb0x> then thats what it is
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: actually you should read the bug and then reference that to what the guys at X.org are doing, I am really impressed by what these guys are doing there
<r00tintheb0x> yeah me too
<r00tintheb0x> i met the lady in charge of edubuntu recently
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: if the mode-setting driver works out, for the 1st time we would be able to change resolutions on the fly, a step closer to MS
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: cool :P
<neildarlow> Gabz: you could wait until 19th April and decide whether to downgrade then ;)
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: is she married, the lady from edubuntu?
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: I am sure they are the first to go, who does not like a girl/lady geek who is into linux? that itself is a turn-on
<r00tintheb0x> not sure
<r00tintheb0x> shes kinda cute though
<Gabz> neildarlow:  yeah beta should automacitcally update to full with just a apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<shirish> ;)
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: can I add u as a buddy on my Gaim?
<neildarlow> Gabz: or update-manage's funky distribution upgrade voodoo method
<r00tintheb0x> sure thing
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: cool that way, I know when you are up & I can bombard u little more without you having to be up all night, although the last few days have been all-nighters for myself, filing bugs, answering queries (what little I know)
<r00tintheb0x> right right
<r00tintheb0x> im a full time UNIX admin, so i dont have much time
<r00tintheb0x> but i help when i can
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: cool :P
<neildarlow> lauchpad keeps neildarlow up at night too :)
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<r00tintheb0x> hehe
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: it is just so addictive, esp. when some things work & some do not.
<Dwezek> Can I get a little help with getting my ATI x1800GTO card to do 1680x1050?  I installed the ATI driver and it seems to be working fine except for the fact that it will only do 1024x768.
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: just like a game
<r00tintheb0x> yep
<neildarlow> shirish: things not working... addictive? what an unusual sense of humour you have :)
<r00tintheb0x> like a puzzle
<shirish> neildarlow: maybe u should call me masochist :)
<r00tintheb0x> Belinda Lopez is who i met, real nice lady
<r00tintheb0x> she wants me to be more involved
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: lol, I am sure in more ways than one
* neildarlow likes things to work out of the box and if they don't he trashes the box
<r00tintheb0x> lol
* r00tintheb0x is involved in that way :P
* shirish likes when some things do not work, then the chance to learn why it went wrong, and to set it right/better
<shirish> guys will be going to dinner soon, anybody have any good luck finding a good torrent client, gtk+ based
<shirish> dont quote me deluge, its still very much a work-in-progress
<r00tintheb0x> uh yeah shirish
<neildarlow> why do launchpad bug admitters never believe our bugs? it always "undecided" or "needs info" or "dmesg and lspci -nnvv". all delaying tactics until after release
<thompa> im having trouble with hard rive space, disk usage says my drive is 52.7G, but shouldn't it say 60G
<shirish> neildarlow: that is life. I do know the kind of mistakes I did when I filed my first bug, and maybe still do.
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, http://gnome-bt.sourceforge.net/
<neildarlow> thompa: that's marketing. they're sold in decimal, unformatted, capacity
<r00tintheb0x> or (what i use) torrentflux
<neildarlow> thompa: you get formatted, binary, capacity which is much less. good value eh?
<thompa> neildarlow: i guess so. its a macbook anyway
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: what is that torrentflux, btw is not gnome-bt the same as therein in stock distro.
<neildarlow> thompa: my 160G reports 153G. that's life
<r00tintheb0x> oh snap shirish http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Deluge_a_new_Linux_Bittorrent_client_for_GTK_v0_3_released
<r00tintheb0x> check that out
<shirish> thompa: all the hdds have the same issue
<shirish> thompa: look for binary prefix in wikipedia
<r00tintheb0x> Deluge is a Bittorrent client written in Python and GTK+.
<thompa> neildarlow: ok, i remember this now, i was worried cause of the delay in boot. i get a blank screen for 20 secs
<r00tintheb0x> ;)
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: I know I have tried 0.5 as well as built 0.6 yesterday (it was easy building it) but still most of the functions were no-go & it crashed couple of times.
<teethdood> I'm looking for an ftp backup system to backup files to a webhost ftp server (so rsync is out).  Can anyone point me to the right direction?
<thompa> i just installed feisty and wiped out mac, grub comes up but its delayed after a blank 20 sec screen
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, there's .deb's for it.
<r00tintheb0x> use them.
<r00tintheb0x> in fact
<r00tintheb0x> feisty has it in its repos
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: feisty has 0.5 in the repos, I might have to wait a while till he gets 1.0 out of the door
<thompa> anyone know ho to get rid of the blank delay at boot, its no biggy, i got no refit is probably why
<r00tintheb0x> hince "beta" ;)
<thompa> do i meed to simulate a MBR or something
<dystopianray_> thompa: this delay is before grub?
<thompa> dystopianray_: yes im on an intel macbook, before i had dual boot, now i decided to wipe out osx and went full install
<thompa> dystopianray_: there is no other partition other than / and swap
<thompa> if it does not pose a danger i can deal with this dealy before grub
<dystopianray_> thompa: well if it's before grub it sounds like it's something to do with efi
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: the issue is I like to use them for some-time & some-times not, then it becomes an issue with atleast 0.5 not responding, have not filed any bugs for it, but it stalls.
<thompa> dystopianray_: yes thats correct i think
<dystopianray_> thompa: I don't think grub supports efi, so there must be some sort of mbr or bios emulation or something
<dystopianray_> thompa: which might be what is causing the delay
<thompa> dystopianray_: do you think i can just leave it for now
<dystopianray_> thompa: sure, if it is causing no harm
<thompa> i dont think so , just 20 sec delay. i dont like osx
<dystopianray_> thompa: do you have the latest firmware or efi updates (or whatever) installed?
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, i gaurentee within 20 mins being in your box
<r00tintheb0x> i could fix your problem.
<thompa> dystopianray_: i installed all the firmware updates while in mac
<thompa> dystopianray_: my file system is all ext3, so why do i need efi?
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: no go there my friend, I am yet to familiarize myself with ssh & what it can do or not do.
<dystopianray_> thompa: no efi is something that replaces the bios
<openstandards> hi looking for some help getting my webcam to work not sure if its me doing something wrong or if its a bug in the driver, its SN9C10x based
<thompa> dystopianray_: ok, so there is a beginning sector or something untouched
<dystopianray_> thompa: I'm not very familiar with efi systems, i don't know
<thompa> im wondering if i can install efi from linux then
<dystopianray_> you already have efi
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: hope that did not get rubbed in the wrong way
<dystopianray_> thompa: all the intel macs have EFI rather than a traditional BIOS
<mana> hi guys :)
<openstandards> heres an output of lsusb and lsmod http://pastebin.ca/429869
<thompa> dystopianray_: i see
<openstandards> hi mana
<mana> i have a question about filesystems in feisty kernel
<dystopianray_> thompa: but efi can emulate some bios functionality for legacy systems (like windows) so that they can still work in the efi environment
<mana> i want to buold a (gentoo) ubs-stick distri for myself but dont want to switch my host system as i like ubuntu. sooo ..
<mana> i want to know if yaffs2 is available in feisty
<pupeno> Ok, I've reported my problem on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mount/+bug/88213/comments/25
<ubotu> Malone bug 88213 in gnome-mount "Feisty does not mount encrypted partition" [Medium,In progress] 
<mana> i couldnt find the info using google
<thompa> dystopianray_: i found something called elilo , says its efi linux boot loader
<mana> *g* so in short, is yaffs2 in feisty kernel?
<thompa> maybe i will just leave it
<cliebow> suppose elilo will support netboot?
<dystopianray_> thompa: lilo is a real pain in the arse though
<dystopianray_> thompa: if you look in the forums this 20 sec delay may be a common issue with a solution
<mana> ttertt ...
<thompa> dystopianray_: thanks,
<r00tintheb0x> aaaah
<r00tintheb0x> back on godmachine
<dystopianray_> godmachine?
<r00tintheb0x> And my Beryl works fine w/ Feisty by the way.
<r00tintheb0x> yes
<r00tintheb0x> ive been on my craptop all night
<r00tintheb0x> im on my desktop now
<r00tintheb0x> i went from a P3 1ghz with 256MB of ram, to a P4 3.2Ghz with 1G of ram
<r00tintheb0x> haha
<thompa> dystopianray_: i think i can reinstall refit in linux, im going to try that, it will give me a boot menu before grub
<dystopianray_> thompa: refit?
<thompa> bootmenu for efi
<thompa> *rEFIt
<dystopianray_> can it boot linux directly, bypassing grub?
<thompa> no i dont think so
<openstandards> http://pastebin.ca/429942 <-- can someone look at this before i file a bug report on launchpad
<thompa> dystopianray_: i had it before in dual boot setup with osx,
<pupeno> Does anybody know any other tests I could run to provide a good report of the problem before re-installing? [about bug 88213] 
<ubotu> Malone bug 88213 in gnome-mount "Feisty does not mount encrypted partition" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88213
<shirish> ok guys going off to dinner :)
<Edulix> hi
<Edulix> when I try to install eclipse it tries also to install gcj and what not
<Edulix> but there must be a way to install eclipse with sun jre, which one?
<mana> hmm even though i am upgrading right know, might one of you guys have a look into the kernel haders?
<mana> headers
<dystopianray_> Edulix: you'll probably need a sun-jdk not just the jre
<mana> i'd like to see what you see in your /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-xx/fs
<dystopianray_> openstandards: I'd guess that you were lacking the DGA module for X.org
<Edulix> ok jdk
<openstandards> yeah dystopianray_ nvidia dropped support it seems but i've ran xawtv without dga and it bitches about no space available on device
<Edulix> dystopianray_: still, it should give two options: either use gcj or sun java implementation?
<dystopianray_> openstandards: nvidia dropped support for it in 9xxx series drivers?
<openstandards> yea
<openstandards> its retarded ain't it
<dystopianray_> wasn't dga some sort of security risk?
<dystopianray_> Edulix: well you do have that option, but you must install sun-jdk first
<openstandards> no idea
<Edulix> ok
<Edulix> http://www.0x09.com/node/20
<assasukasse> ragazzi qualcuno sa come caricare le rom su gxmame???
<transgress> god damn i hate when i forget to start things in screen
<maccam94> is anyone else having issues with lvm on feisty?
<efface> i am on the live cd and i cant get the gui to boot up, just a bunch of green lines
<efface> had to download bitchx cause im stuck in terminal
<transgress> what kind of video card do you have?
<efface> i tried install the nvidia drivers and editing xorg, but gdm fails
<transgress> did you try using the nv drivers?
<efface> nvidia 6800, i know it works cause ive used ubuntu
<dystopianray_> efface: do you have a 8800?
<dystopianray_> oh
<efface> 68--
<efface> 6800
<dystopianray_> that should just work
<maccam94> when I boot it seems to hang on "kinit" or something, trying to resume from a saved state (which does not exist). i have to hit control-alt-del, where it resumes bootup but does not start gdm or initialize the lvm group. i have to log in on the console, load and mount the lvm partitions, and then bootup resumes and it seems to boot
<efface> i tried downloading the drivers from the site and i also apt-get'd nvidia-glx
<transgress> efface: from the livecd?
<efface> yea
<transgress> try using the nv drivers instead
<maccam94> efface: to use the ones from nvidia's site you need to install build-essential first
<dystopianray_> efface: run 'apt-get update' and try the newest nv driver
<transgress> dystopianray_: he is on the live cd
<efface> is there a command to just install from terminal?
<efface> i do not see install.sh in my desktop dir
<efface> another odd problem im seeing which may be related is my terminal screens are not updating and i see no cursor
<transgress> efface: you can a) get the alternate cd and install using that... and hope it works ... which it probably will... or you can keep trying to get the livecd to work and i'd suggest using the nv driver instead of the nvidia driver
<dystopianray_> transgress: you can update packages on the livecd and install whatever you want
<efface> so lets say i run the command 'ls' i have to switch terminals then switch back to see the output
<transgress> dystopianray_: i know that.  but it's running in ram, you don't want to update the whole thing.
<efface> apt-get install nv, failed, doesnt exist
<dystopianray_> transgress: you don't need to update the whole thing, only the nv driver
<maccam94> it's xorg-video-nv i think
<dystopianray_> efface: xserver-xorg-video-nv
<markelhas> hi, can i update to 7.04 beta without lossing my stuff?
<transgress> markelhas: you have a separate /home partition?
<markelhas> transgress: how can i cheack that!?
<efface> so there is no command to install ubuntu from term?
<transgress> markelhas: you don't.  if you didn't make one then you don't.  you can check /etc/fstab and see if there is one...
<dystopianray_> efface: run 'apt-get update' and install the newest nv driver and see if that works
<efface> yea says i have the latest
<efface> so ima remove
<efface> and reinstall
<dystopianray_> efface: is your xorg.conf set to use the "nv" driver?
<markelhas> transgress: i don't think so
<efface> yes, tried that, nvidia, and vga
<maccam94> markelhas: in short yes you can (i did) but it can be risky, and it's just safer if you have a separate /home
<dystopianray_> efface: you have version 2.0.0-0ubuntu3 of the nv driver?
<markelhas> maccam94: i don't seem a /home drive :(
<efface> gdm failed to start
<markelhas> maccam94: can i creat one now?
<transgress> markelhas: markelhas then wait until feisty is stable... at least most of the kinks will be out by then.
<efface> ima remove gdm and reinstall it
<maccam94> markelhas: not easily
<maccam94> markelhas: just wait till the 19th ;-)
<transgress> markelhas: you can use gparted.  that works most of the time.  but it's also risky
<dystopianray_> efface: the problem is that if your video doesn't work on the livecd, then it's unlikely to work when you install it too
<transgress> markelhas: and wait until the 19th
<markelhas> maccam94: why until 19th!?
<maccam94> that's when feisty is released
<maccam94>  /topic
<markelhas> maccam94: and that way i can uptdate with no problems!?
<maccam94> pretty much
<efface> dystopianray_ : whats odd is that ive used edgy, and then i upgraded to feisty, and now i want to go back to edgy, so im just using a clean install, so i have used my nvidia card in both releases, and played games in wine with it =/
<maccam94> markelhas: it'll be available as an update in the update-manager
<dystopianray_> efface: so it has worked before but this time it is not working?
<markelhas> maccam94: ok them, but i should creat a /home partion anyway... best pratice!
<Dwezek> Can I get a little help with getting my ATI x1800GTO card to do 1680x1050?  I installed the ATI driver and it seems to be working fine except for the fact that it will only do 1024x768.
<efface> that is correct, thats wy im confused
<dystopianray_> efface: what livecd are you trying right now? feisty or edgy?
<topyli> what's up with this "avahi disabled" notification i get with every login?
<topyli> my domain has always been good enough for every system i ever had
<maccam94> markelhas: you'd have to shrink your existing partition, make a new one in the empty space, move everything in /home to it, and then edit /etc/fstab to make that partition mount to /home
<efface> interesting, i got kdm to load, but gdm wont load
<maccam94> efface: wait xdm?
<markelhas> maccam94: hooooooooo that was scary :)
<efface> havent tried xdm
<maccam94> efface: have you tried running startx as the user?
<efface> yes, startx starts fine
<efface> er startx
<dystopianray_> efface: ah, so X is starting just not gdm?
<efface> i guess, the problem is there is green vertical lines and i cant see the desktop
<maccam94> markelhas: it's best to do it when you install, so you can just make the partitions that way. it's possible to do it with shrinking, but it's riskier and more time-consuming
<zdzichuBG> hmm, how to retrieve wifi password stored by NetworkManager in gnome-keyring?
<markelhas> maccam94: at 19th i'll reinstall
<efface> startx does green lines as well
<transgress> markelhas: reinstall?  or just upgrade?
<maccam94> markelhas: well even then, if there's already stuff on the drive you're going to have to do resizing... or backup the drive before wiping it
<shirish> guys, does anybody know what bind-nameserver is all about?
<maccam94> brb rebooting
<dystopianray_> shirish: dns nameserver
<markelhas> maccam94: ok
<Nick^69> hi all
<shirish> dystopianray_: somebody told me having a bind-nameserver installed & having all the dns nameservers I know in something called /etc/named.conf can reduce time to go to sites, also reduces network congestion at the ISPs end, is it true? I am on ADSL
<dystopianray_> shirish: that person is an idiot
<shirish> dystopianray_: could u be more specific, it works or does not work or what is this bind-nameserver thing used for?
<taggie> Has anybody had luck getting NetworkManager .7 working on feisty?
<Nick^69> from live cd 7.4 I should be abul to detcet my wirless network ?
<dystopianray_> shirish: sure it could possibly work, but it's overkill, is going to be a pain to setup and is probably going to have wierd issues
<dystopianray_> shirish: if you have a modem/router it'd already be caching dns for you
<shirish> dystopianray_: ok gotacha
<mifritscher2> hi, what can I do against slapadd: line 14: database (dc=fritscher) not configured to hold "dc=localdomain" ?
<maccam94> woot, feisty booted
<shirish> dystopianray_: yup I have a modem+router built-in
<dystopianray_> shirish: yeah, that should be caching dns for you already
<shirish> taggie: from where did u get 0.7 network manager, on .6.4 here?
<TheVault> Hello everyone. Hows everyones Easter going?
<dystopianray_> shirish: and there are much easier ways to get dns caching on a machine than by installing bind
<maccam94> still need to fix the lvm issue though, it hangs when it gets to Setting up LVM Groups in the bootup process :-(
<shirish> dystopianray_: ok cool, I do have DNS entered here
<dystopianray_> shirish: bind is the sort of nameserver you'd use if you wanted a real dns server that was exposed to and used over the internet
<taggie> shirish, i got it from their svn trunk. at it looks like i got NM working properly, but I can't get the gnome applet to work.
<shirish> dystopianray_: actually I have a list of around 10 dns servers, so I want to set it up in a way if one of the DNS servers goes down, it goes to another, in the sense minimum down-time for me.
<dystopianray_> shirish: is that bind-nameserver trick something you saw on digg?
<taggie> I only needed .7 because .6.4 doesn't have settings for leap.
<shirish> dystopianray_: actually somebody posted that on a forum I visit
<dystopianray_> shirish: if your modem/router has enough dns entries you can put them all in and it should fallback on whatever ones work
<dystopianray_> shirish: otherwise, you can put them in /etc/resolv.conf and your computer will automatically use whichever ones work
<hylje> some systems overwrite resolv.conf on dhcp
<shirish> dystopianray_: are u saying I can put 10 dns servers on /etc/resolv.conf
<dystopianray_> shirish: hrrm actually I think there is a 3 nameserver limit
<hylje> yes
<shirish> dystopianray_: do have 3 nameservers there, that limit should somehow be increased.
<dystopianray_> shirish: what sort of mission critical application are you running that needs that much redundancy?
<cjsoftuk> Hi guys, I'm trying to set up 4.1 surround sound on a Creative SB Live! 5.1 card, but I don't see any option to configure 4.1!  Some help would be appreciated
<shirish> dystopianray_: just me, got unlimited net so want to use it as much as I can.
<dystopianray_> shirish: 3 should be more than enough
<maccam94> cjsoftuk: I think you need to set up alsa to use plug:surround41
<shirish> dystopianray_: also have set it up as a static ip
<shatrat> cjsoftuk, just use 5.1 and not hook up the sub?
<taggie> shirish, if 3 dns servers aren't enough, you're probably better off fixing the DNS servers than adding more. :)
<dystopianray_> shirish: i'd recommend just setting /etc/resolv.conf to use your modem/router as a nameserver
<cjsoftuk> shatrat: I'm looking for 4 + subwoofer
<cjsoftuk> maccam94: and how do I do that
<dystopianray_> shirish: and putting some nameservers into your modem/router's configuration, your isp probably supplies 2 or more that you can use
<shatrat> cjsoftuk, yeah I meant the other one, center I guess.  anyway I dont expect there is any difference in using fewer speakers
<maccam94> cjsoftuk: have you check system->preferences->sound?
<shirish> dystopianray_: I had set it up that way before, it somehow does not read it, its a D-Link DSL-502T
<shirish> dystopianray_: does telnet require a sudo?
<dystopianray_> shirish: what do you mean it doesn't read it?
<dystopianray_> shirish: what are you telnet for?
<shirish> dystopianray_: there is busybox on the router
<cjsoftuk> maccam94: There's no option to set the configuration there
<dystopianray_> shirish: no you don't need sudo for that
<shirish> dystopianray_: what I mean It does not read it meaning I cannot surf the net
<dystopianray_> shirish: do you have the latest firmware installed for it?
<maccam94> cjsoftuk: I know, but is there a surround option at the bottom?
<shirish> dystopianray_: yup
<cjsoftuk> maccam94: I'm looking for something where I just tell Ubuntu how many speakers I have got, and where they are plugged in
<maccam94> cjsoftuk: are you using the analog plugs?
<dystopianray_> shirish: so you have valid dns entries in your modem/router's configuration?
<cjsoftuk> maccam94: Yes
<maccam94> cjsoftuk: or optical?
<maccam94> k
<cjsoftuk> maccam94: I do see the Surround option
<dystopianray_> shirish: and /etc/resolv.conf on your machine has your modem/router set as the nameserver?
<cypherdelic> Hello Everyone :)
<shirish> dystopianray_: would have to talk in a while as my mum needs some info.
<dystopianray_> maccam94: what sort of surround sound do you want? do you want stereo upmixed to 4.1? or you just want dvds and whatever to be able to provide 4.1 sound?
<dystopianray_> ah sorry that was meant for cjsoftuk
<cjsoftuk> dystopiamray_: Basically I just want my 4 speakers and a subwoofer to provide sound!  At present, only 2 of the speakers and the subwoofer play sound!
<ericrost> I had a quick question, is nvidia-glx supposed to be handled by the "restricted-drivers" manager?
<mana> i will go, see you later guys ;)
<mana> keep the spirit up *g*
<maccam94> cjsoftuk: what model card do you have again?
<ericrost> I have it installed and working out of the repos on my system, but it didn't tell me that I could use it, and it doesn't show up in the manager
<dystopianray_> cjsoftuk: what are you playing?
<cjsoftuk> maccam94: Dell OEM Creative Labs Live! 5.1
<cjsoftuk> dystopianray_: Just normal stero audio through totem
<hateyla> i m trying to do " sudo apt-get update " but get this error.. " W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release: Unknown error executing gpgv "
<dystopianray_> cjsoftuk: so you want stereo upmixed to surround automatically?
<jm_> 2
<ericrost> also, is anyone else having performance issues with ndiswrapper on amd64? I have a broadcom card and under edgy it was working well, under feisty it takes forever to connect
<cjsoftuk> dystopianray_: yes, stereo -> surround and if there is surround provided, use it!
<dystopianray_> cjsoftuk: if you play a dvd does it output on the surround speakers?
<cjsoftuk> dystopianray_: let me see
<dystopianray_> cjsoftuk: i think you need some ~/.asoundrc trickery to get stereo duplicated on the surround speakers
<darx> hi folks
<ericrost> anyone?
<darx> my harddrive shows up as sda but i'm positive that it is an ide drive..
<darx> why is this?
<hateyla> darx: same with me..
<ericrost> is nvidia-glx supposed to be under the restricted-drivers-manager? if so its not detecting my card...
<maccam94> cjsoftuk: try running alsamixer in the terminal, and look for a Surround option. it should let you choose the number of speakers
<cjsoftuk> dystopianray_: No surround sound from DVD either!
<beg1689> doesnt detect mine in restricted driver manager either, driver works great though
<darx> hateyla: it appears that it is a confirmed bug or something
<darx> here the link https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/92014
<ericrost> beg1689: should it be filed as a bug?
<ubotu> Malone bug 92014 in partman-base "Feisty partitioner sees EIDE drives as SCSI's" [Low,Fix released] 
<hateyla> darx: then wht should we do?
<cjsoftuk> maccam94: I don't see any options to set number of speakers :S
<DanaG> oh, to duplicate stereo, you have to check mixer sliders.
<dystopianray_> cjsoftuk: ok, in alsamixer make sure you have the volume levels for the surround unmuted
<ericrost> beg1689: I've got an nvidia go6600? one of the newer go cards anyhow
<DanaG> For example, on my Audigy 2, there are "Surround" and "Center" sliders.
<cjsoftuk> dystopianray_: yes Surround is unmuted
<johnnybuoy> hi all
<cypherdelic> hey folkz i got a strange problem
<dystopianray_> cjsoftuk: what app are you using the play the dvd?
<cypherdelic> cypherdelic@HaeckFlaisch:/usr/lib$ ls -ls | grep jack
<cypherdelic>     0 drwxr-xr-x  2 root root      240 2007-04-06 15:26 jack
<cypherdelic>     0 lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root        4 2007-04-06 15:26 libjack0.100.0 -> jack
<cypherdelic>     0 lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       25 2007-04-06 15:26 libjack-0.100.0.so.0 -> libjack-0.100.0.so.0.0.23
<cypherdelic>    80 -rw-r--r--  1 root root    78192 2007-01-12 16:58 libjack-0.100.0.so.0.0.23
<cypherdelic> cypherdelic@HaeckFlaisch:/usr/lib$ ufoai
<cypherdelic> ./ufo: error while loading shared libraries: libjack-0.100.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DanaG> For surround sound in movies, you have to set the player to use "plug:surround51"
<johnnybuoy> does anyone have an sd/mmc integrated reader to test?
<DanaG> I use Kaffeine because it's very configurable.
<shirish> dystopianray_: about your question, no, it does not have my modem/router in the nameserver list it does have them however in the ip address & the gateway address thing.
<johnnybuoy> mine doesn't get automounted
<cjsoftuk> DanaG: and how do I do that
<ericrost> johnnybuy: I do, but have nothing to plug into it :(
<DanaG> What player do you use?
<cjsoftuk> dystopianray_: I am using xine
<shirish> dystopianray_: also my router has only space for giving 2 entries.
<ericrost> johnnybuoy: I don't have one of the smaller cards that it takes on my lappy
<cjsoftuk> DanaG: using xine
<johnnybuoy> ericrost, :(
<johnnybuoy> cypherdelic, the symling is pointing to the wrong lib.
<dystopianray_> shirish: set the modem/router ip as your nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf
<ericrost> johnnybuoy: and the one that I have on my desktop works under edgy, but I haven't migrated that one yet
<dystopianray_> shirish: 2 entries is more than enough
<johnnybuoy> ericrost, ah...
<cypherdelic> johnnybuoy: how to proceed?
<robertj_> does anyone know why network manager no longer starts automatically? I have to run gksudo nm-applet to get it going
<ericrost> johnnybuoy: cuz that one is older and takes the larger cards
<openstandards> hello
<johnnybuoy> cypherdelic, did you change anything in that directory?
<johnnybuoy> ericrost, ah
<DanaG> Aah, then go into the options and set it to explicitly use ALSA.
<shirish> dystopianray_: hmm....
<cypherdelic> johnnybuoy: no i didnt, and if you ask me that looks right? what is wrong, you thinkl?
<johnnybuoy> ericrost, okay, no prob. I'll check the hal policy (etc.) files from the edgy version
<shirish> dystopianray_: I was just looking to hedge my bets, oh well
<DanaG> johnnybuoy: Texas Instruments FlashMedia reader?
<DanaG> It's a bug that's been reported.
<johnnybuoy> no, this is a ricoh
<dystopianray_> shirish: you can put another 2 entries in /etc/resolv.conf if you want, different from the ones in the modem/router
<ericrost> I've been having problems with either network-manager-gnome or with ndiswrapper... not sure which.. its a problem on connect and doesn't have a problem under edgy...
<DanaG> Oh.
<shirish> dystopianray_: oh cool
<DanaG> I used to have a card, but I lost it.....
<dystopianray_> shirish: but unless you have frequent dns dropouts and other issues then it's probably not necessary
<DanaG> Or the dog ate it, or something.
<johnnybuoy> DanaG, but it definitely is a bug that comes back...
<johnnybuoy> heh
<johnnybuoy> cypherdelic, yes, it does look right...
<ericrost> well, I've gotta go get some work done.. packing an apartment up :(
<shirish> dystopianray_: ok what entry should I put up for my router, would it be 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.0.2 ?
<ericrost> my tinkering time is over
<johnnybuoy> is it normal that the jack libs are world writable, btw?
<johnnybuoy> ericrost, :)
<cypherdelic> johnnybuoy: no that are the syminks, the lib itself isnt writable
<johnnybuoy> DanaG, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/53268
<ubotu> Malone bug 53268 in linux-source-2.6.15 "On Thinkpad X60s and Z60 SD card reader doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<dystopianray_> shirish: put it's ip address
<johnnybuoy> cypherdelic, ah
<johnnybuoy> cypherdelic, yes, I see now
<shirish> dystopianray_: ok cool
<johnnybuoy> cypherdelic, where is it looking for the libs? youcould try doing LD_PRELOAD="/path/to/jack/lib" ./ufo
<cypherdelic> johnnybuoy: i have no idea why the game does not run, guys from #ufo:ai have no idea, here too, im having this problem now since about two weeks, nobody cares
<dystopianray_> shirish: unless you have a specific need for static ip, things are much easier with dhcp
<cypherdelic> johnnybuoy: i will try that
<shirish> dystopianray_: i am using opendns.com as my dns provider
<johnnybuoy> cypherdelic, if you compiled the game yourself, the prefixes might be mesed up
<shirish> dystopianray_: and then using inadyn
<johnnybuoy> (prefix=where the libs are)
<dystopianray_> shirish: so put the opendns dns servers in your modem/router's config and then set your modem/router as the nameserver in your /etc/resolv.conf
<cjsoftuk> DanaG: I set it up for Surround, and it still doesn't
<shirish> dystopianray_: ok should I shut-down to see if this works?
<DanaG> Did you set the number of speakers AND the plug:surround51 device?
<DanaG> You may have to switch to "advanced" config mode.
<dystopianray_> shirish: don't need to shutdown, resolv.conf changes should be instant
<DanaG> The not duplicating channels is a different issue.
<johnnybuoy> cypherdelic, ?
<cypherdelic> johnnybuoy: it just gave my back a >
<cypherdelic> in console
<johnnybuoy> hmm...
<shirish> dystopianray_: ok that means it works
<cypherdelic> cypherdelic@HaeckFlaisch:/usr/lib$ LD_PRELOAD="/usr/lib/libjack-0.100.0.so.0.0.23 ./ufoai
<cypherdelic> >
<johnnybuoy> cyphase, what lib. did you preload? the symlink?
<johnnybuoy> ah
<shirish> dystopianray_: although the network manager applet is now not able to show any connection info.
<johnnybuoy> cypherdelic, try with the symlink
<CarinArr> i have a slight problem with my laptop.. it supposedly has bluetooth built into it but hcitool dev shows no devices, neither does lspci list any bluetooth devices, does anyone have a clue what might be going wrong?
<cypherdelic> johnnybuoy: ok
<robertj_> can someone else take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSambaIntegrationSpec and do some elaboration? its been out there for over a week with no comments/changes and I think it needs another pair of eyes
<dystopianray_> shirish: network-manager should have it's own static configuration option, use that
<cypherdelic> johnnybuoy: same
<dystopianray_> shirish: putting in your modem/router's ip as your dns server
<cypherdelic> AH I MISSED ""
<johnnybuoy> cyphase, heh, very important :D
<cjsoftuk> DanaG: the device used for 5.1 channel output is set to "plug:surround51:0" and speaker arranagement is 5.1
<shirish> dystopianray_:  drats, cannot surf
<shirish> dystopianray_: what do u mean by network manager having its own static configuration option?
<DanaG> Hmm, in my system, I have TWO sound cards.
<DanaG> Onboard, and addin.
<cjsoftuk> DanaG: Same
<dystopianray_> shirish: network-manager can configure static ips for you
<cypherdelic> johnnybuoy: ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libjack-0.100.0.so.0.0.23' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<cjsoftuk> DanaG: Despite the Mobo one being disabled
<DanaG> If you want to not use onboard at ALL, you can blacklist its module.
<dystopianray_> shirish: it should be a menu option in it or something
<cjsoftuk> DanaG: that would be a good idea
<dystopianray_> shirish: double check that you have the correct modem/router ip in /etc/resolv.conf
<dystopianray_> shirish: and also double check that the dns servers you have configured your modem/router to use are actually correct
<cjsoftuk> DanaG: it's a blinking sigmatel device
<johnnybuoy> cypherdelic, hmm, strange...
<DanaG> In my case, I actually DO use both.
<cjsoftuk> DanaG: Well I Don't!
<DanaG> The sigmatel is likely to be snd-hda-intel
<johnnybuoy> cypherdelic, you sure the path is right? did you try the symlink too? same?
<DanaG> so you can add "blacklist snd-hda-intel" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<cjsoftuk> DanaG: Correct, I had to add that to prevent it screeching to start with!
<cypherdelic> johnnybuoy: Path is right, i dont think using symlink will work either because they are referreing to that lib that isnt loadable
<DanaG> Aah, then that should no longer be an issue.
<cypherdelic> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libjack-0.100.0.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<shirish> dystopianray_: you said the ip address & the ip address I used I was able to ping that one
<johnnybuoy> cypherdelic, hmm
<johnnybuoy> cypherdelic, is jackd running?
<dystopianray_> shirish: are you sure it's your modem/router's ip address though?
<cjsoftuk> DanaG: Since I moved to the Creative thing, it's no longer an issue
<cypherdelic> johnnybuoy: no, should it?
<johnnybuoy> cypherdelic, well, to use jack, you need jackd to be started and running
<johnnybuoy> there is a gui for that too
* DanaG wishes he had a multichannel Sigmatel or Realtek or Analog Devices onboard, rather than just a two-channel Sigmatel.
<johnnybuoy> it loads itself in the notification area
<cypherdelic> johnnybuoy: whats to command?
<shirish> dystopianray_: ok, how can I make sure that it is my router ip or not?
<johnnybuoy> cypherdelic, hmmm
<johnnybuoy> cypherdelic, qjackctl or somethink of the like
<johnnybuoy> yep, that's the one
<dystopianray_> shirish: it should be an option in your router's config
<cjsoftuk> DanaG: I've added that to the modprobe.d, checked it isn't loaded (which it isn't)
<shirish> dystopianray_: I can surf my router pages at http://192.168.1.1
<DanaG> Hmm, what Creative card do you have?
<cjsoftuk> DanaG: and I STILL get the Sigmatel audio options in alsamixer
<DanaG> Still?  That IS odd.  Is it a Sigmatel HD Audio, or a Sigmatel AC'97 Audio?
<dystopianray_> shirish: so that should be the right ip to use
<johnnybuoy> yeah, you should remove ~/.asoundrc
<cjsoftuk> DanaG: Sigmatel HD
<dystopianray_> shirish: make sure the servers you have put into your modem/router's configuration are actually valid
<CarinArr> anyone around that might be ablet o help troubleshooting bluetooth?
<cypherdelic> johnnybuoy: i dont have that, and i cant find to install
<johnnybuoy> what, qjackctl?
<johnnybuoy> cyphase, ^
<johnnybuoy> oh
<cjsoftuk> DanaG: the PCI card is a Creative (Dell OEM) SB Live! 5.1
<johnnybuoy> cypherdelic, ^
<cypherdelic> johnnybuoy: ah yes right, there it is :)
<johnnybuoy> cypherdelic, apt-get install qjackctl
<DanaG> Aah, then it's Dell, not real Creative.
<DanaG> It'
<DanaG> I don't know how the mixer of "snd_emu10k1x" works.
<DanaG> the X is the Dell OEM.
<mister_roboto> does anyone now why my network domain (in resolv.conf) disappears on reboot? I set it in the network manager, and even manually edited /etc/resolv.conf to put it back but when i reboot, it's gone. This is in feisty
<DanaG> Stupid Dell was too cheap to even get a real, cheap, SBLive.
<cjsoftuk> DanaG: well, it BEHAVES like a creative, uses the creative drivers and such
<Gh0sty> mister_roboto: it updates this automatically
<cjsoftuk> DanaG: will be back in a min, just gonna check i have turned off the on-board
<Gh0sty> if you have dhcp that supplies dns information you should get them in your resolv.conf mister_roboto
<Gh0sty> otherwise you wont get nothing ...
<cypherdelic> johnnybuoy: now jackd runs, but still i cant run the game or preload the lib
<johnnybuoy> it does the same thing?
<mister_roboto> Gh0sty:  but i want it set to a particular value that i added in network manager. i don't want it to completely disappear! how do i fix that? it's static config0
<Gh0sty> hmm that'll require some manual editting of the startupscript i think :/
<Gh0sty> i think something like /etc/init.d/network or something
<johnnybuoy> cypherdelic, how did you install the game (I presume ufoai)
<cypherdelic> johnnybuoy: yes exactly the same
<johnnybuoy> ??
<mister_roboto> Gh0sty: but that would be a bug, right? i mean it's a static config and i set it using the standard tool (network manager). so it should be preserved
<cypherdelic> johnnybuoy: sudo (installer)
<johnnybuoy> cyphase, with th .bin file?
<johnnybuoy> cypherdelic, with the .bin file?
<Gh0sty> mister_roboto: i think so too
<Gh0sty> better to file this as a bug
<johnnybuoy> cypherdelic, I'd also ask the #ufoai guys...
<cypherdelic> yes
<johnnybuoy> they might know exactly what the problem is
<cypherdelic> johnnybuoy: but it is #ufo:ai
<johnnybuoy> cypherdelic, hmm???
<kane77> why isnt thunderbird in repositories yet? are we waiting on 2.0?
<cypherdelic> johnnybuoy: #ufo:ai | <olegfink> maybe something wrong with your jack libs?
<yahbacca> hi
<aaroncampbell> I can't seem to update anything via adept...it keeps giving me an error that there was a problem committing the changes...maybe a package didn't get downloaded right
<yahbacca> is there going to be much differnce between Ubuntu Fiesty RC1 and the final version
<aaroncampbell> Is there a way to sort of "clear it out" and try again?
<yahbacca> cause we might have a LUG meeting on Friday
<yahbacca> and RC1 will be out but not the final version
<johnnybuoy> cypherdelic, no, surely not, if it's the default ubuntu ones
<aaroncampbell> It looks like a package that I used alien on is working, but causing problems
<Arko> !rt61
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt61 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shirish> guys have anybody to lay there hand on swf-player 0.42 by any chance?
<aaroncampbell> http://paste-bin.com/11369
<cjsoftuk> DanaG: I have verified that the onboard sigmatel is Disabled in the BIOS
<DanaG> Hmm, if you do speaker-test -c 5
<DanaG> (in console)
<cjsoftuk> DanaG: I only get Front Left/Right
<DanaG> Oh, I just remembered:
<DanaG> Some cards have two switches:
<DanaG> Analog/Digital Output Jack, and SPDIF Raw.
<DanaG> Try toggling each both ways.
<cjsoftuk> DanaG: OK
<yacoob> Hi.
<borschty_> is there a launchpad entry for the error in feisty, that you have to do "/etc/init.d/networking restart" in order to get statically configured networking to work (i think has to do with network-manager). tried looking for it, but never found one, just read in forums that it is a known bug
<ayang> hello guys, after i upgraded to feisty from edgy, the 4-in-1 card reader in front of my laptop doesn't auto mount. It seems that if i pop in a card, it doesn't show in the /dev as well. Any thoughts?
<Arko> speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6
<cjsoftuk> DanaG: Toggled A/D no sound at all
<yacoob> is there a way to install 7.04 mostly from network?
<yacoob> like, some mini-install cd?
<cjsoftuk> Arko: Well I never!  I got sound from ALL channels that time (but a little oddly!)
<johnnybuoy> cypherdelic, sorry, but I don't really know, maybe you should search for an ubuntu .deb, and that would help.;
<DanaG> oh, I see, it's c6, and you need -D.  I forgot that.... .
<finalbeta> How do I make thunderbird ask for read confirmations? I can't believe it, but I can't find the option.
<Arko> oddly is good or bad?
<cjsoftuk> DanaG, Arko: Well, It's almost there.  The next game is finding out the full set of switches to persuade it NOT to play Rear L/R from Front L/R
<cjsoftuk> DanaG, Arko: It plays Fr L/R OK, then Rear L/R comes from BOTH sets
<Arko> hmmmm
<cjsoftuk> is that normal
<yacoob> Anyone?
<Arko> not normal
<ayang> Arko, why would you want to do that?
<ayang> yacoob, , why would you want to do that?
<DanaG> Hmm, I just noticed my sub leaks to center.
<Arko> I do not want to do anything
<ayang> sorry Arko :P
<Arko> ;)
<michael> redet hir auch wer deutsch?
<yacoob> ayang, the transfer is not that good here, and I'd like to test it today.
<finalbeta> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ayang> yacoob, i rekon it's a lot faster if you download the live cd and install it rather than installing the packages one-by-one off the repos.
<cjsoftuk> DanaG: Well, I got very close
<borschty_> michael, ja
<kane77> why isnt thunderbird in repositories yet (on 64-bit)?
<michael> danke
<cjsoftuk> DanaG:
<cjsoftuk> DanaG: I managed to get one of my set of speakers back to front!
<cypherdelic> Does anybody have an idea to this: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/9029/ ???
<DanaG> Huh, what do you mean, "one of my set of speakers back to front"?
<Arko> speaker-test -c 6 -D surround51 -twav
<chx> hi. I have on grief with Kubuntu and it's WPA setup. I never , ever got it working. Is this easier now ? Or still I need to sacrifice chickens at the appropriate moon phase to please the WPA gods?
<lupine_85> depends on the chipset still :)
<lupine_85> that said, it's generally easier in feisty
<chx> I have Intel
<chx> do you need more specifics?
<lupine_85> should "just work"
<chx> Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<chx> you mean, I click network, enter username and password and it just works? As if I would run Mac ?
<chx> Oh mine
<chx> Now I need to resist the evil temptation to put a beta on my laptop :P
<chijin> chx: i'm using exactly the same wireless card with wpa, works just fine
<chijin> chx: in fact, i just connected :-P
<chx> chijin: do you need to go in and edit some config file or it just works ?
<chijin> chx: no, works right out of the box.. i'm using knetworkmanager
<aaroncampbell> I can't seem to update anything via adept...it keeps giving me an error that there was a problem committing the changes...maybe a package didn't get downloaded right
<aaroncampbell> Is there a way to sort of "clear it out" and try again? It looks like a package that I used alien on is working, but causing problems (http://paste-bin.com/11369)
* chx googles knetworkmanager
<aaroncampbell> I can't remove the bad package (http://paste-bin.com/11376), I can't purge it (http://paste-bin.com/11377)
<chijin> chx: it's in the repositories
<jmvidalvia> hello, can anyone help me setting the network connection for ubuntu-server running as guest in vmware?
<DanaG> aaroncampbell: try manually editing the broken .postrm file to fix the syntax error.
<shirish> does anybody know which file in /etc is connected with the time applet?
<chx> chijin: yes but I am on Edgy still, I am not putting a beta on my laptop
<chijin> chx: well i'm on edgy too with this laptop that has the wireless. my desktop is feisty
<chijin> chx: it's not beta.. just install the knetworkmanager via adept or whatever you're using
<chx> oh
<chx> Fetched 693kB in 11s (62.0kB/s) ...
<chx> chijin: it says "No network device found" despite iwlist scan shows none less than 11 networks around
<chijin> hmh
<atselby> This is about Feisty?
<chx> atselby: sorry
<atselby> Ah support..
<atselby> chx: about what?
<chx> atselby: you *are* right, I *am* offtopic
<atselby> chx: i was not talking about anything you were saying. i had just joined and was asking what this channel was for.
<atselby> chx: XD. sorry mate.
<chx> ah
<atselby> I was actually going to ask if I should upgrade to Feisty beta or wait a week or so for final.
<mahdi> hi, anybody knows how to fix alsa atiixp on feisty?
<chx> well. I was asking about whether WPA is easier in Feisty and chijin said that knetworkmanager works in Edgy too
<chijin> chx: a few times i've had to restart networking by doing 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' to get knetworkmanager going. i'm not sure if that's the case with yours though
<atselby> chx: i know that my networkmanager on edyg had problems so i downloaded a package called wifi-radar
<atselby> i dont know if that would help you or not if you're having network problems.
<atselby> but it might be worth trying.
<atselby> >> gtg
<chx> wifi-radar! I used that with xubuntu and worked -- but not for WPA
<pan_> Hey, does anyone have any idea how I can get Feisty to correctly detect my CPU temp?  I think it's detecting the motherboard temp correctly - 21 to 22 degrees C - but the CPU temp is constantly at 127 degrees C.
<chx> pan_: and you suspect that your CPU is not 127C? :)
<pan_> Only slightly. =P
<ConstyXIV> chx: if it was, he would have bigger problems on his hands
<chx> ConstyXIV: I know :)
<pan_> Yeah...
<ConstyXIV> precisely, things like stuff melting/catching on fire
<pan_> Like that (now at) 25 degree C mobo.
<nixnoob> how can i mount an .nrg file?
<lupine_85> nixnoob: convert it to a .iso and use mount -o loop
<ConstyXIV> nixnoob: i dunno if you can, but sudo mount -o loop would be a good bet
<nixnoob> how do i convert it?
<nixnoob> constyxiv i tried and its a no go, it needs to be an iso for that.
<ConstyXIV> !nrg2iso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nrg2iso - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<misfit_toy> nixnoob, nero for linux should save an .nrg file to an .iso
<misfit_toy> (even though I don't *like* nero for linux)
<nixnoob> misfit_toy is it free?
<ConstyXIV> of course not
<nixnoob> I need something free.
<misfit_toy> nixnoob, it's free I believe but not GPL, if I recall...
<ConstyXIV> nixnoob: http://gregory.kokanosky.free.fr/v4/linux/nrg2iso.en.html
<nixnoob> can i get it from the repos?
<ConstyXIV> nixnoob: looks like you;ll have to build from source on that link
<nixnoob> constyxiv thank you
<ConstyXIV> nixnoob: do you know how to build from source?
<nixnoob> make
<nixnoob> sudo make?
<nixnoob> is there something else i should know?
<ConstyXIV> usually, i just ./configure, make, sudo checkinstall (gotta have checkinstall installed from apt-get
<ConstyXIV> )
<nixnoob> but im sure just doing make works.
<nixnoob> because it just created a binary
<ConstyXIV> checkinstall takes whatever make install puts out, and puts it into a deb, so you can uninstall it easily
<nixnoob> i see
<mahdi> hi, whats the difference between linux-image-generic and lowlatency?
<ConstyXIV> very handy if/when you need to build something
<nixnoob> ConstyXIV looks like this is actually working thanks
<ConstyXIV> no problem
<mahdi> does it mean that lowlatency stuff will load faster?
<ConstyXIV> mahdi: something tells me that it's something you'll know about if you need it
<ConstyXIV> i think it has something to do with A/V work
<mahdi> lol
<ConstyXIV> mahdi: yeah, it makes a/v stuff more responsive, but uses more cpu and kills battery
<wizard> ConstyXIV: he left again.. at random... like he always does.
<shirish> hi guys
<wizard> hia
<shirish> so wsup?
<xan_> Hi
<wizard> xan_: hi
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> anyone using kubuntu?
<xan_> I donwload feisty beta and I want to know if in graphical installation is possible to not put grub
<Ace2016> i want to get rid of the animation when you open something in konqueror
<wizard> xan_: i may be wrong but i think you'd need the alternate install cd to really tinker with grub
<Ace2016> its like a zooming thing
<xan_> wow
<Ace2016> when you click on it it zooms our, then it opens
<mana> hi again
<xan_> in the advanced options is "device" to put grub
<mana> do guys you know of any regressions regarding kaffeine and dvb cards/usb? :)
<xan_> is i put "blank", it puts me "dev"
<xan_> if I put "none", it puts me "/dev/none"
<xan_> !"!!!
<maccam94> are there going to be new sounds in feisty?
<mana> *g*
<xan_> Is there any possibility to omit grub install?
<mana> maccam the starting sound seems the same :)
<maccam94> it is atm, i know
<maccam94> but i'm wondering if it'll be updated...
<DanaG> One thing I do at every Feisty install:
<Suurorca> xan, try /dev/null
<DanaG> Swap the login and logout sounds.
<xan_> Suurorca, I will try it
<xan_> What could happens (the worst)?
<Suurorca> xan_: oh Idon't know. I'd imagine the installation is just ignored if you don't have it included in any boot manager.
<mana> cinergyT2: probe of 2-2:1.0 failed with error -32
<mana> aah here it is
<xan_> mmmm. Well. Maybe someone could open a bug for thar
<xan_> that
<mana> this device worked on edgy ;)
<Suurorca> I've been wondering if there would be some way not to install grub with the live-cd myself, but that null-idea hit me only now ;)
<xan_> yes. I will try it but formally I think it could be put as an option (I think I will open a bug)
<xan_> well, thanks
<Suurorca> mmh, some suggestions forum would probly be a better place. though filing a bug report would probably assure that the mod would make it to the final.
<Suurorca> I really dislike this fancy graphical installer... it doesn't have the feeling of the ol' good blue installer... norany of the excitement if it will boot or not ;)
<Suurorca> (and Ihaven't even found a verbose mode yet... not that Ihave looked for one)
<SpudULike> I am fighting with an install of Feisty here.  Keyboard input 'dies' after the live system is up and running, even the keyboard LEDs stop toggling.  Mouse input still works, I can select the network tool, I just can't enter a WEP key.  Anyone seen anything like this?  I would like to submit a bug report but I don't know how to best gather information.  It is NOT the keyboard, which does work; right up until some part of the install is reached.
<robertj_> SpudULike: does it work for a few seconds if you replug it during use?
<SpudULike> No.
<robertj_> hrmm, if you press  ctl +alt +backspace to kill X can you type something in the prompt?
<SpudULike> Keyboard is plugged into a KVM, and I can still change systems by hitting the "Scroll Lock" key twice as I'd expect, and on the other system all is well.
<robertj_> can you try without the kvm?
<SpudULike> No, C+A+B is not recognised, no keyboard input is recognised, tab key doesn't toggle LEDs even.
<robertj_> can you somehow get dmesg's output?
<robertj_> ssh perhaps?
<xan_> Suurorca: I thionk it's another bug: only wep in network-manager
<droebbel_> hi
<Suurorca> xan, wep?
<xan_> Suurorca: yes, wep key. In some drivers (ralink for eg.) only network/interfaces works and network-manager does not support WPA key
<SpudULike> No keyboard input even with a keyboard straight in.
<SpudULike> OK, I'll try and remind myself on ssh,
<Suurorca> xan_: hmm, doesn't sound too good... you could try some googling and do a bugreport if nothing too useful pops up
<xan_> I consulted wiki pages befotre installing it. In hoary the same problem were.
<Ali_ix> hi
<Ali_ix> any one tried FireStarter auto start in Feisty?
<mana> me not Ali :)
<mana> anybody got dvb running? :D
<Ali_ix> mana: thnx :)
<Ali_ix> i have some problems, i have edited /etc/sudoers file and added the line: ali ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter
<Ali_ix> and getting this while trying to execute it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14612/
<bedevere> Hello =]  I'm having a bit of problem with my package database. I am trying to remove a package which was a .deb that was converted to .rpm with alien. But now, ever since I tried to remove it, apt throws an error "dpkg: error processing awcommon (--remove): subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2" and I am unable to remove or install any other packages or use synaptic or the system update.
<Tomg> has anyone  got the pam bluetooth module working?
<mana> brute force GNOME_SUDO_PASS ended... lol
<bedevere> I am using Feisty updated as of about a week ago
<Ali_ix> mana: yes! really annoying :(
<mana> sorry ali no idea for this, i am not experienced with sudo
<Ali_ix> mana: thnx for attention, i have tested this on dapper and edgy before.. and no luck with feisty :(
<mana> bedevere the easiest thing would be a reinstall or a cleanup
<mana> but i doubt a clenaup would help
<bedevere> D:
<bedevere> reinstall of the whole system?
<Tomg> bedevere: you need to do a force uninstall of the package
<Ali_ix> apt-get instal -f
<Ali_ix> apt-get install -f
<bedevere> Yes I tried running that command but get the same error
<mana> i calculate: 20 min research on google, 15 min on ubuntuusers, 20 min on IRC ) 55 min.
<Tomg> you need to force the uninstall
<mana> one clean reinstall is about 30. minutes :)
<payan> help envy on feisty
<Tomg> bedevere: dpkg --force-all -r *package*
<payan> it wont work: error cannot remove *.deb
<bedevere> Tomg, no dice. :/
<Tomg> same error?
<bedevere> mana, unfortunately for me it would take a lot longer.
<bedevere> yes
<Suurorca> bedevere: that's usually when I just go and delete the script in question =p
<Tomg> there is a command line switch that will force it and ignore the error, but i cant remember it....
<bedevere> that sounds like a good idea suurorca, but i am not sure where to find it.
<mana> i belive you bedevere and it is a pity to give linux users advices that sound alot like (windows-tear-it-all-down-and-pray) advices, i will hold it back in the future :)
<Suurorca> bedevere: /var/lib/dpkg/info/packagename.prerm
<Suurorca> bedevere: that MIGHT not be exactly safe, though
<bedevere> bingo
<mana> *g*
<bedevere> that worked :)
<bedevere> thank you
<Suurorca> depending on what the init script was supposed to do and how critical a package
<mana> what is that?
<Suurorca> that was fast ;p
<mana> suurorca what is this -prerm?
<shirish> does somebody know the different between top & htop?
<MrFeetio> I can't seem to find xwinwrap in the repositories, where can I find it?
<mana> shirish i belive htop is more, ehm, advanced .. it is pretty "hip" the younger ones would say ;)
<bedevere> thank you for your help, ttfn
<shirish> mana: hi, apart from the colored stuff, it seems it has more info. also
<mana> yes
<shirish> mana: do u by any chance have exaile installed?
<mana> so you see the difference yourself? ,)
<mana> exaile? no
<DanaG> WTFhell, my middle button stopped doing anything.
<Suurorca> mana: the package manager creates certain scripts to make sure anything that might be using the package is properly disabled. (important with some core packages). Sometimes it just fails.
<shirish> mana: it is a music player based on python
<mana> wikipedia says its for rganizing music :)
<mana> so bedever removed that file?
<Suurorca> apparently...
<shirish> mana: I use it as a music player, although the best would be to have a winamp clone
<Ali_ix> !info htop
<mana> oh shirish what i miss less is winamp,r eally ;)
<SpudULike> robertj_, I think that whatever is killing the keyboard input is also killing the network.  I tried to install ssh once the live system was up but it can't see the network, neither can mozilla, I don't know if that's a clue.  The network is fine if I try with a 6.10 disk instead of 7.04.  Test the 7.04 integrity also, seems ok.
<ubotu> htop: interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3-1 (feisty), package size 43 kB, installed size 172 kB
<mana> nice bot
<Tomg> oh you cant beat windows media player
<Tomg> LOL!
<shirish> mana: I want something which takes very less desktop space, and exaile becomes a sleek bar with CTRL+ALT+M
<DanaG> Is there any way to make buttons  9 and 10 send events 4 and 5, respectively?
<mana> yeah, plays all the encrypted pron you'd ever dreamed of
<Tomg> :p
<shirish> I am actually looking with help to generate backtrace of it as it crashes in certain manner
<DanaG> My scroll buttons send 4 or 5 on press, and 9 or 10 on release.
<mana> fine shirish :)
<wizard> darx: hey did you ever get any resolve on that issue?
<DanaG> xmodmap won't work -- it's not corepointer, and you can't duplicate buttons.
<mana> i think i will go, we spam this channel and thats not good
<mana> bye guys, my pizza comes
<shirish> mana: the point being top gives me a certain pid no. while htop shows me 3 pids
<shirish> ok anybody else wanna take that challenge up?
<SuperTeece> challenge?
<shirish> SuperTeece: figuring out which pid I should use to generate a backtrace
<shirish> SuperTeece: I am using exaile which is based on python
<SuperTeece> I'll accept that challenge!
<Eleaf> gar..
<SuperTeece> first, what is a pid and a backtrace?
<SuperTeece> heh
<shirish> SuperTeece: lol
<shirish> SuperTeece: pid=Program ID
<shirish> SuperTeece: backtrace is something that gives info. to developers the reasons why it crashed
<Umbriel> Hi all, I have a problem with network boot in Feisty: I have 2 network cards that worked in Edgy and still work in Feisty, but now eth0 always boot without IP (though active), and eth1 works ok. The interfaces files is correct, but I still have to add an IP to eth0 every time I boot
<shirish> SuperTeece: it uses gdb
<shirish> !debugging
<ubotu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<DanaG> My router is stupid, and often doesn't give me an IP.
<Eleaf> hello
<SuperTeece> shirish, I see you're already tried people.ubuntu.com lol
<DanaG> I made a script: "/usr/bin/damn_router"
<Eleaf> Does anybody here have pulseaudio OR avahi working?
<Eleaf> lol
<DanaG> I use pusleaudio.
<DanaG> er, pulse
<Eleaf> awesome.
<shirish> SuperTeece: what do u mean I have tried people.ubuntu.com?
<Eleaf> DanaG, does your sink device look like this?:  oss_output.pci_10de_ea_oss_pcm_0_0
<Eleaf> It seems like pulseaudio is using oss?  Is that supposed to happen?
<darx> wizard: apparantly, 789 mhz is the lowest spec frequency
<Umbriel> DanaG I have both eth0 and eth1 with static IPs, both setup in interfaces file. But eth0 will be up without IP and eth1 up with correct IP
<SuperTeece> I did a google search for "pid backtrace exaile" first response was on that site and had your s/n in it
<DanaG> What module are you using?
<darx> wizard: 798mhz that is
<SuperTeece> sorry, don't mind me, I'm new, I just come here to learn
<DanaG> Try installing pulseaudio-module-hal
<Eleaf> DanaG, I have that installed.
<Eleaf> I'm not specifying the module, it's just doing it automatically
<shirish> SuperTeece: it is a bug I reported, I have the crashed dumps but nobody seems to get anything out of them.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> anyone know why my ubuntu laptop goes to a really messed up colored screen before hibernate and when it restores it returns to that exact screen?
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> if you lsmod | grep snd
<shirish> SuperTeece: now I know another way how potential bug hunters must be looking at things
<Eleaf> DanaG, what do yours look like?
<Eleaf> I mean the audio is working fine when I'm using pulse.. but I'm not sure.
<DanaG> what driver do you see?  It may just be doing OSS.
<Eleaf> there are lots there DanaG
<DanaG> the snd-hda-intel or snd-emu10k1 or such.
<Eleaf> snd_mixer_oss          16512  1 snd_pcm_oss
<Eleaf> snd_pcm                76680  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<DanaG> aah, 8x0 may be OSS.
<Eleaf> DanaG, what about when I was using alsa?
<DanaG> Another useful command: aplay -l (lowercase L)
<Eleaf> DanaG, aplay: device_list:231: control open (0): Invalid argument
<Eleaf> and it says a bunch of other stuff like that above DanaG
<DanaG> odd... sounds like ALSA is not running.
<Eleaf> DanaG, if I quit pulseaudio,, it is.
<efface> i rand cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" and it returned bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy, how do i fix the sound
<Eleaf> DanaG, pulseaudio is just using oss.. is that why?
<DanaG> Perhaps pulseaudio can't load ALSA because ALSA is already broken.
<Eleaf> what?
<DanaG> I don't know.
<Eleaf> alsa works fine
<DanaG> Hmm.
<Eleaf> here, I'll quit pulse
<Eleaf> darn.. not sure how to get alsa back.
<DanaG> restart /etc/init.d/alsa-base
<Eleaf> oh, my .asound
<DanaG> or alsa-utils
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I left asoundconf set to the audio device -- unset pulse-audio in it.
<DanaG> I found having pulse be default for ALSA broke things.
<Eleaf> ALSA lib conf.c:3075:(snd_config_update_r) hooks failed, removing configuration
<Eleaf> amixer: Mixer attach hw:0 error: Invalid argument
<Eleaf> and lots of other stuff.
<DanaG> You could try to modprobe -r snd-intel8x0
<DanaG> and re-modprobe it.
<Eleaf> there.
<Eleaf> DanaG, it was my asound.conf file that wouldn't let alsa start (it was set to pulse for defaults)
<Eleaf> DanaG, yep, now alsa is working.
<DanaG> Cool,
<DanaG> .
<Eleaf> DanaG, so...
<Eleaf> how am I supposed to get pulseaudio to work?  Is it supposed to use alsa?
<Eleaf> I thought it just got a direct connection to the soundcard.
<DanaG> PulseAudio does play through ALSA.
<Eleaf> the only thing I noticed sound-quility wise is that the gnome sound preferences test sound sounded bad inpulseaudio
<Eleaf> it's clear in alsa, but has another buzzing sound in pulse
<Eleaf> other sounds sounded okay I guess though.
<DanaG> The only odd thing is that pulseaudio locks the audio device, unless you make it use dmix.
<Eleaf> DanaG, am I supposed to load a specific module in the daemon.conf?
<DanaG> I made it replace whatever the pci_whatever_id it was with dmix, in /etc/default.pa
<Eleaf> or maybe default.pa
<DanaG> er, /etc/pulse/default.pa
<Eleaf> for the alsa part?
<Eleaf> and how did you get the pci id?
<DanaG> Run pulseaudio normally and see what the sink name is.
<Eleaf> it uses that oss sink thing.
<Eleaf> oss_output.pci_10de_ea_oss_pcm_0_0
<DanaG> hmm, you can make it manually create an ALSA device sink.
<DanaG> load-module module-alsa-sink device=plug:dmix:0 sink_name=alsa_output.pci_8086_27d8_alsa_playback_0
<Eleaf> how do I find that sink_name?
<DanaG> that id matches what it'd normally make through HAL, so it replaces it.
<DanaG> Run pulseaudio and look in the manager.
<Eleaf> DanaG, it is oss_output.pci_10de_ea_oss_pcm_0_0
<Eleaf> which uses oss...
<DanaG> Odd.
<shirish> does anybody know any application of screencasting?
<Eleaf> I wanted just to use the device alsa uses DanaG
<Eleaf> can't pulseaudio just use alsa and autodetect the sink?
<shirish> I want to make a flash file of my actions on desktop & send it
<Eleaf> you could try this shirish http://www.unixuser.org/~euske/vnc2swf/
<DanaG> If you run pulseaudio in a console, it'll give debug info.
<shirish> Elaf: is there a deb. for this on the feisty repos?
<Eleaf> ooh, DanaG
<Eleaf> I got alsa output by uncommenting add-autoload-sink output module-alsa-sink sink_name=output AND add-autoload-source input module-alsa-source source_name=input   in daemon.conf
<Eleaf> I have this sink in pulse, alsa_output.pci_10de_ea_alsa_playback_0
<shirish> Eleaf: also they require a vnc server, is that much load on system for using vnc server?
<Eleaf> shirish, not sure, I haven't tried it.
<pwuertz> i'm trying to compile truecrypt... therefore I installed the kernel source... but the build script says...
<pwuertz> Error: Kernel source code is incomplete - /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-14-generic/drivers/md/dm.h not found.
<Eleaf> DanaG, is that what you uncommendted?
<pwuertz> why is ubuntu shipping incomplete kernel sources?
<Eleaf> coooool
<DanaG> No, I did something different; but now I'm trying to find why my pulseaudio says my device is in use.
<[Cade] > pwuertz: have you installed the "linux-source" and "linux-headers" metapackages?
<Eleaf> DanaG, you did do the add-autoload-sink ?
<Eleaf> DanaG, pulseaudio can't run?
<pwuertz> [Cade] : yes, I did
<[Cade] > Huh.
<Eleaf> maybe if you restarted pulseaudio, you have to close all programs that may use the soundcard.
<[Cade] > Well then, I'd open a query on Launchpad. :)
<pwuertz> k ^^
<DanaG> Odd, now the name "dmix" seems to be invalid.
<DanaG> Even just for aplay.
<Eleaf> hmm
<DanaG> aah, restarted ALSA and removed .asoundrc.
<Eleaf> I still get aplay: device_list:231: control open (0): Invalid argument  from aplay -l
<DanaG> odd: Warning: rate is not accurate (requested = 44100Hz, got = 48000Hz)
<DanaG> it's playing faster than requested.
<Eleaf> hmm
<Eleaf> it said that to me normally whenever I open a terminal.
<Eleaf> sound is playing faster now?
<Eleaf> aplay -l lists devices now
<Eleaf> I think the asound.conf thing had an obfiscuated }
<DanaG> so I set it to use plug:dmix:0
<DanaG> and now it works.
<DanaG> the :0 is so it uses the first sound card (I have two.)
<Eleaf> cool, where do you put that?
<DanaG> Well, try just removing .asoundrc and .asoundrc.asoundconf
<DanaG> and remove /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<DanaG> and /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart.
<DanaG> dmix is software mixing, so it doesn't lock the sound card.
<Eleaf> wow, pulseaudio is cool DanaG
<Eleaf> DanaG, why not use pulseaudio for the mixing?
<Eleaf> wouldn't it just be for older applications?
<thompa> does anyone know how to get past the delay to grub in EFI
<thompa> i formatted the whole macbook to dos, then installed ubuntu, works great except for blank screen where I used to have refit before grub
<thompa> i guess i can try rEFIt install in linux, see if that helps
<thompa> crap , might have to use Elilo
<noget> hey i installed feisty fawn and enabled compiz. I found out that there are some nice mouse gestures... are these compiz, gnome or ubuntu related?
<noget> like for instance... moving the mouse to the left most corner downward, which kinda works like the "show desktop" button
<noget> anybody?
<Eleaf> probably compiz
<[Cade] > noget: Compiz
<[Cade] > depending on how you have plugins configured etc etc
<noget> ok, next question. How..or where. can i edit these?
<[Cade] > noget: install "compiz-extra" package
<[Cade] > then all the plugins can be configured via "gconf-editor"
<Eleaf> DanaG, what is the pulseaudio option to restart it when necesarry?
<DanaG> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/asoundrc.php
<DanaG> Restart when necessary?
<Eleaf> ?
<DanaG> I don't know.
<Eleaf> yeah, there was an option to launch pulseaudio automatically, when needed.
<DanaG> I think it probably already does that.
<DanaG> If you set apps to use pulseaudio or ESD.
<DanaG> (module-esound)
<Eleaf> grr, I kept seeing this all the time!
<Eleaf> in pretty much every configure script it says activate this to make it auto relaunch..
<Eleaf> But now I can't find anything.
<Eleaf> What if an application isn't using esd?
<Eleaf> DanaG, so if I restart now, will pulseaudio launch?
<Eleaf> or will I keep having to initiating the command?
<DanaG> I don't remember.  :(
<Eleaf> lol
<Eleaf> well when you restart yours?
<noget> Eleaf: ...what does <super> mean in gconf-editor? which button does it relate to?
<DanaG> I'll try to pulseaudio --kill and then launch amarok (set to use pulseaudio.)
<DanaG> super is windows key.
<noget> ahh thanks :)
<Eleaf> noget, the windows key
<noget> ...hmmm
<noget> but
<Eleaf> thanks DanaG
<noget> ....i dont have one
<Eleaf> noget, hmm
<Eleaf> what kind of keyboard?
<noget> i guess i have to blame IBM for this huh :)
<Eleaf> normally it's between ctrl and alt
<noget> sitting on a thinkpad
<Eleaf> you could probably bind another key to super if you want noget
<noget> yup, ill try something out Eleaf
<Eleaf> ok
<DanaG> Argh
<DanaG> Amarok slaughtered my keyboard.
<DanaG> I had to alt-sysrq-k.
<Eleaf> lol?
<DanaG> Kernel-level killl of whatever is on current TTY.  In this case, Xorg.
<Eleaf> wow.
<Eleaf> so I guess it doesn't autolaunch?
<Eleaf> there is like an option in defaults.pa or daemon.conf or something
<DanaG> ... and again.
<Eleaf> what's going on?
<DanaG> I hit my 'play' hotkey when pulseaudio isn't running, and my keyboard dies.
<DanaG> Okay, it's just Amarok dying, not PulseAudio.
<Eleaf> lol
<DanaG> If I click play, Amarok freezes, but since it hasn't grabbed the keyboard, the keyboard lives.
<Eleaf> DanaG, add this to your /etc/pulse/client.conf file,  autospawn = yes
<Eleaf> try that
<Eleaf> cool, mine is auto-reloading..
<Eleaf> although pulseaudio --kill doesn't work for me because main.c: WARNING: called SUID root, but not in group 'pulse-rt'.
<misfit_toy> sudo killall pulseaudio
<Eleaf> kay
<tobi> hi
<tobi> I don't see the preview images in nautilus anymore, is that a known problem?
<DanaG> I'm going to boot WIndows for a while.
<Eleaf> DanaG, whaa?
<kane77> why isnt thunderbird in repositories yet (on 64-bit)?
<joshua_> hmm, darn, rebirth will not suspend/resume properly in Feisty. dunno if it worked before feisty
<joshua_> I'm kind of surprised, since even though it's a geforce, it's pcie?
<joshua_> s/?/./
<jimmy_> hey guys, my volume buttons used to work on my laptop, and i would get a nice on screen display, but all of a suddent they just stopped
<crimsun> Eleaf: are you using pulseaudio in esound mode?
<Eleaf> crimsun, I guess so..
<crimsun> Eleaf: i.e., is pulseaudio-esound-compat installed?
<Eleaf> yes
<jimmy_> oops i mean they still work, but i get no on screen display
<Eleaf> in the conf files, I'm guessing having a ; doesn't mean it's commented out?
<crimsun> Eleaf: don't mess with the conffiles
<Eleaf> ..why?
<Eleaf> I had to to get it working..
<Eleaf> but would this mean it's not commented out?  ; disallow-module-loading = 0
<crimsun> the only file you need to adjust is /usr/bin/esdcompat
<Eleaf> like half of my options have a ; and the others don't.
<crimsun> all the conffiles are skipped when you use pulseaudio in esd mode
<Eleaf> crimsun, pulseaudio doesn't work unless I change the conf files to use alsa.
<Eleaf> the conf files are doing things for me..
<crimsun> it uses alsa by default
<Eleaf> like when I change the sound quality.
<Eleaf> not for me crimsun , it used alsa.
<Eleaf> I had to uncomment the auto alsa thing
<crimsun> huh?
<crimsun> you just said it used alsa
<Eleaf> after I edited it
<crimsun> so what did it use before?
<Eleaf> oss
<Eleaf> I uncommented add-autoload-sink output module-alsa-sink sink_name=output
<crimsun> something's screwy with your pA install
<crimsun> I'd purge it and reinstall it
<Eleaf> why..?
<Eleaf> It used oss by default, each time.
<crimsun> get me an strace
<crimsun> -fF
<Eleaf> I just have to enable the autoload-sink
<Eleaf> of what crimsun ?
<crimsun> ...pulseaudio
<crimsun> aptitude purge pulseaudio, then reinstall it and get me an strace
<crimsun> pastebin it, tell me the url
<crimsun> I'll be back in 25 minutes.
<Eleaf> the strace is huge
<crimsun> yes, it should be.
<Eleaf> I don't want to purge my pulseaudio, because it's working..
<crimsun> then back up the conffiles
<Eleaf> it took me a long time to get it working good..
<Eleaf> why should I purge it?
<Eleaf> it just autodetected oss instead of alsa
<crimsun> I'm not interested in whether it works for you because you tweaked it; I'm interested in why it's apparently broken so I can fix it
<Eleaf> how is it broken?
<crimsun> if it doesn't use alsa by default, it's broken
<crimsun> meaning, it should /not/ use alsa's oss emulation by default
<Eleaf> I'm thinking it's because my .asoundrc file was messed up.
<crimsun> then that's not at all pulseaudio's fault...
<crimsun> by default, pA opens hw:X,Y directly
<Eleaf> would that change anything?
<Eleaf> so that is alsa?
<crimsun> pA will only use a user-specific virtual device (alsa) if you set its conffiles to do so
<Eleaf> so it shouldn't even use alsa?
<crimsun> you're not reading what I typed. It uses alsa by default on Ubuntu, because Ubuntu uses alsa by default.
<Eleaf> crimsun, you said pA will only use alsa if you set it.
<Eleaf> did you mean oss?
<Eleaf> crimsun, why would I not want to edit the conf file if I want to give it more priority?
<crimsun> Eleaf: no, I did not mean OSS.
<crimsun> hw:X,Y is alsa terminology
<Eleaf> okay.
<crimsun> it is a specific, non-plug (not routed through alsa-lib) device and subdevice designation
<Eleaf> but you said it will only use alsa if you set it in the conffiles..  I thought it did that automatically
<Eleaf> okay.
<crimsun> no, I said it will only use a /user-specific virtual device/ if you set its conffiles
<unf> hello
<Eleaf> but isn't it necesarry to edit the conf file to give high-priority = 1 ?
<crimsun> a user-specific virtual device is one defined in an asoundrc (/etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc)
<Eleaf> crimsun, okay, I see.
<tiax> Is there an option to install LVM+luks encryption out of the box with Feisty (alternate or desktop cd) like it is in the new deian installer?
<unf> does anyone know if is there any problem with the driver for conceptronic C65RI?
<Eleaf> I have stuff like pcm.pulse {    type pulse }  in my asound.conf
<unf> im having problems with it since ive switched to feisty
<borschty> I got a problem with networking. NIC does not get assigned an IP at boot. Already removed network-manager (never used it though), tried dhcp and static IP. When I tried dhcp I looked at syslog and dhclient was not started. If i run "/etc/init.d/networking restart" everything gets set up as it should. The script is linked as S40 under /etc/rcS.d. Any ideas?
<crimsun> Eleaf: that's what you should have.  asoundconf set-pulseaudio
<Eleaf> okay.
<crimsun> Eleaf: and no, you don't need to set high-priority = 1  in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<adonay> does anyone here use qt? when trying to compile a testfile it says:  Unable to exec g++.real: No such file or directory
<Eleaf> so if that wasn't set, would pulseaudio not use alsa?  (as it didn't with me, I think I had a bad })
<crimsun> Eleaf: use what PAM allows you to use. We added it back in Dapper.
<Eleaf> crimsun, if I don't set high-priority, the audio skips every time I minimize a window.
<Eleaf> or at least clicks slightly.
<tobi> I don't see the preview images(images,videos,SVGs) in nautilus anymore, is that a known problem? does anyone know a solution?
<Eleaf> crimsun, what do you mean what PAM allows?
<crimsun> Eleaf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14617/
<unf> where can i find info about my problem? :(
<crimsun> unf: you need to be more specific
<brucedes> hey, I'm going to install feisty, is it possible to set which version of python it installs?
<Eleaf> crimsun, will rtprio and memclock do weird things?  those seem like machine-specific values, and when does it take place?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> ^ brucedes
<borschty> brucedes, afaik not during install, but later on you can install python 2.5 and python 2.4
<unf> crimsun, mmh.. it happens that i find networks but they're with 0% power.. so i cant connect to them
<brucedes> i know I can install it later, but it doesn't get set as the used version
<unf> this is all i can say :?
<crimsun> Eleaf: those are precisely the values that allow pulse-rt to be useful
<brucedes> since cedega doesn't like the version which comes with feisty (2.5.1c1)
<crimsun> Eleaf: only instead of restricting it to pulse*, you make it useful for your user
<Eleaf> crimsun, I'm confused on what it is doing except nice..
<Eleaf> why is that not default?
<crimsun> Eleaf: because it's a choice.
<crimsun> Eleaf: for instance, what use would it be for a server to have those entries?
<brucedes> so, anyway of doing that, setting the version of python the system uses?
<Eleaf> no, but there are two deviations of ubuntu, desktop and server.
<crimsun> brucedes: yes, see what python does in postinst
<Eleaf> I understand though..
<cjsoftuk> Here's the problem: Dell OEM (Creative) Sound Card.  Trying to persuade 4.1 surround sound out of it.  I can make it play Front L/R ok, but when it moves to Back L/R it plays through BOTH sets!
<crimsun> cjsoftuk: use ttables.
<borschty> brucedes, maybe adding a symlink "python" (linked to /usr/bin/python-2.4 or how it is called) put to ~/bin and then using export PATH="/home/USER/bin:$PATH"; the_cedega_command
<crimsun> cjsoftuk: we have a wiki for it: alsa.opensrc.org
<crimsun> cjsoftuk: see the surround pages.
<cjsoftuk> crimsun: thanks
<borschty> that way other programs needing python 2.5 won't get fucked up
<Eleaf> crimsun, so what do you reccomend I edit instead of the pulse configs?  that esd-replacement config thing just looked like a shell script..
<crimsun> Eleaf: it is a shell script
<Eleaf> well it didn't look friendly to edit.
<brucedes> crimsun and borschty thanks, but to be honest, neither of those solutions make much sense
<borschty> brucedes, in which way does my solution not make sense?
<Eleaf> I'm assuming the pulseaudio network preferences puts the changes into default.pa?
<Eleaf> all the tcp stuff seems to be commented there.
<brucedes> basically, I don't understand how to do what you said. I'm not saying it's not a good solution
<borschty> brucedes, ok, i'll explain
<brucedes> thanks
<borschty> do you know what $PATH is used for?
<crimsun_> Eleaf: change the last line to: eval "exec '/usr/bin/pulseaudio' --high-priority $ARGS"
<Eleaf> ..ok
<brucedes> isn't that to set the path of the decoder or something? I recognise it, sort of, from php
<crimsun_> I'll make this easier to adjust in Feisty+1
<Eleaf> crimsun, if I don't put autospawn = yes in my /etc/pulse/client.conf , pulse doesn't load automatically when needed.
<crimsun_> for feisty, however, since we're in deep freeze, we'll just live with what we have.
<cjsoftuk> crimsun_: I can't seem to get speaker-test to play out of the right channels!
<Eleaf> I do have the auto esd thing enabled in the sound preferences.
<borschty> brucedes, it is where programs are looked for... normally it contains /usr/bin:/bin/:/sbin and so on seperated by :
<crimsun_> cjsoftuk: ...so use ttable entries. I've already pointed you to the guide.
<brucedes> ok
<cjsoftuk> crimsun_: OK......
<borschty> so when you run a python script, it will look in path for a program called "python"
<borschty> it will use the first one it finds
<Eleaf> crimsun, also the sinc quality seems like it can only be changed in daemon.conf
<borschty> so you will have to make sure the python it finds is python 2.4
<borschty> so we create a symlink called "python" which is linked to the python 2.4 binary
<brucedes> I see, this is starting to make sense now
<borschty> and put in in folder we insert into the $PATH variable
<Eleaf> crimsun, pulseaudio is not running with the lower nice value, even with those limits defined.
<Eleaf> and it skips a tiny bit at times due to this..
<Eleaf> it's running under my user.
<crimsun> Eleaf: did you log out and back in?
<brucedes> and how do I got about that, borschty?
<Eleaf> no crimsun
<crimsun> Eleaf: /etc/security/limits.conf is parsed on login
<borschty> what?
<crimsun> anyhow, I'll be back in 25 minutes (I'm already late)
<Eleaf> crimsun, now whenever I run a program by me, will it run with those low nice values (I am in group audio).
<Eleaf> darn..
<Eleaf> how do I get pulse to run as user pulse?
<Eleaf> It was doing it sometimes.. but now it's only running as me.
<Eleaf> okay, thanks crimsun
<brucedes> setting the $PATH variable
<borschty> that is done by that export command
<brucedes> Ok, thanks borschty
<borschty> export PATH="/path/to/our/symlinked_binary:$PATH"
<borschty> that is only for the current console
<borschty> and won't be saved
<borschty> you might want to put that into a script
<borschty> ok, another try about my network-problem...
<borschty> I got a problem with networking. NIC does not get assigned an IP at boot. Already removed network-manager (never used it though), tried dhcp and static IP. When I tried dhcp I looked at syslog and dhclient was not started. If i run "/etc/init.d/networking restart" everything gets set up as it should. The script is linked as S40 under /etc/rcS.d. Any ideas?
<tygus> Hi there
<tygus> how can I install NVIDIA drivers to use beryl?
<DreamThief> someone inhere uses kibadock with feisty and may provide me with his deb?
<SlimeyPete> tygus: install the nvidia-glx package
<SlimeyPete> tygus: or use the Restricted Hardware tool, I guess
<FunnyLookinHat> tygus, use the Restricted Drivers tool, it will configure the nvidia driver for beryl correctly.
<FunnyLookinHat> DreamThief, I wouldn't use kiba if I were you.... fairly buggy.  Try avant-window-navigator instead    :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Same look, more stable.
<DreamThief> mh, thx for your advice
<FunnyLookinHat> np
<FunnyLookinHat> There are some good tutorials for it on ubuntuforums.org
<seiflotfy> gyus
<seiflotfy> any amd64 ppl here
<DreamThief> I'm quite familiar with ubuntuforums.org . It's my first international contact point if noone in the german ubuntu community is able to help me ;) @ FunnyLookinHat
<cjsoftuk> I've got a problem with audio channels 2 and 3 playing on the same jack as 0 and 1
<Ace2016> HI all
<Ace2016> Where can i get libtoomame?
<Ace2016> its not in the repos
<cjsoftuk> I've tried to ttable them off
<cjsoftuk> no go
<|thunder> prolly a sourceforge project
<seiflotfy> hi i cna speak german
<seiflotfy> i might be able to help you
<seiflotfy> whats ur problem
<cjsoftuk> I just simply can't redirect the sound
<FunnyLookinHat> : )
<jepeltw_> hello all, I'm trying to update from Edgy to Feisty on Kubuntu using Adept, I followed the instructions on the Kubuntu wiki but Adept is not offering the upgrade to the new release
<Eleaf> hmm
<seiflotfy> @jepeltw_: change in ur /etc/apt/sources.list all edgy to feisty
<seiflotfy> then sudo apt-get update
<jepeltw_> seiflotfy: that's the hard way, isn't it?
<jepeltw_> (by hard I mean "liable to break things left and right")
<|thunder> i dont know if i trust that method
<Ace2016> jepeltw_: make sure to comment out un official repos, they might not have packages for feisty yet
<jepeltw_> aha
<|thunder> what is it that is so drasticly different between each release that makes the packages non-transferable ?
<seiflotfy> no really
<jepeltw_> I just looked at sources.list and it doesn't have edgy-proposed, which I added through adept
<jepeltw_> adept doesn't show it either
<seiflotfy> not edgy proposed
<seiflotfy> type in feisty
<jepeltw_> seiflotfy: i'm following the directions from https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade, is there anything wrong with that?
<seiflotfy> yes it doesnt upgrade to feisty
<seiflotfy> :)
<seiflotfy> look
<seiflotfy> jepeltw_:
<seiflotfy> open terminal
<seiflotfy> type : sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<seiflotfy> then click replace
<seiflotfy> and type in the box edgy and the box under it feisty
<seiflotfy> this will replace every edgy in the file to feisty
<seiflotfy> now when u open adept
<seiflotfy> do a update
<seiflotfy> then upgrade
<jepeltw_> seiflotfy: out of curiosity, have you upgraded the manual way before?
<seiflotfy> yep
<seiflotfy> alway1s
<jepeltw_> i've done rolling upgrades (debian testing) but not one release to another
<jepeltw_> ah well, since I installed ubuntu I haven't walked on the wild side for a while
<Nick^69> hi all
* jepeltw_ crosses his fingers
<seiflotfy> look
<seiflotfy> a better way
<seiflotfy> would be downloading a feitsy cd
<seiflotfy> :)
<Askar> Hi! can someone recommend a program/programs for shrinking videos to fit on handheld?
<jepeltw_> seiflotfy: quite possibly, but I couldn't bear to wait for the ISO to download
<jepeltw_> alright, here goes nothing *apt-get dist-upgrade*
<borschty> I got a problem with networking. NIC does not get assigned an IP at boot. Already removed network-manager (never used it though), tried dhcp and static IP. When I tried dhcp I looked at syslog and dhclient was not started. If i run "/etc/init.d/networking restart" everything gets set up as it should. The script is linked as S40 under /etc/rcS.d. Any ideas?
<seiflotfy> jsut donwload a beta version
<seiflotfy> :)
<seiflotfy> or a dialy image
<seiflotfy> hehehe
<seiflotfy> or the way ur doing it
<seiflotfy> saving a whole cd
<jepeltw_> i'll burn a CD when Feisty is released
<gpd> any thoughts on how to get my D-Link G122 working in feisty - it worked fine as rausb0 in edgy
<Eleaf> crimsun, tell me when you are back
<seiflotfy> ok guys
<seiflotfy> i have a problem
<gpd> hmm seems there is a bug associated with rt2500 cards :(
<BHSPitMonkey> Is Feisty not going to catch Pidgin?
<BHSPitMonkey> That would be unfortunate
<crimsun> Eleaf: I'm back.
<Eleaf> hey there, how was your departure?
<Eleaf> crimsun, I reinstalled pulseaudio and purged...
<Eleaf> I don't think it's working though
<crimsun> Eleaf: more specifically, please
<Eleaf> /usr/bin/pulseaudio --log-target=syslog -Lmodule-esound-compat-spawnfd fd=17   is running, but nothing can use puulse..
<Eleaf> like the manager can't connect to the server, etc.
<crimsun> Eleaf: which user is pA running as, yours?
<Eleaf> I tried to play a file n iexaile, now my computer is dogigng..
<Eleaf> I can't even acces sa terminal, goes so slow.
<crimsun> well, first, disable esd in System> Preferences> Sound
<DreamThief> FunnyLookinHat, avant-window-navigator looks nice but is way far from what i call usable
<crimsun> Eleaf: done that yet?
<FunnyLookinHat> DreamThief, really?  Wow, I use it all the time and I think it's better than the default window list in gnome
<DreamThief> look, i only got a 12,1 " laptop screen with 1280*800...
<DreamThief> i cant configure where the bar appears
<DreamThief> if i use it in panel mode, the need takes to much space
<crimsun> Eleaf: ok, I'm going to presume you have done that much.
<crimsun> eleaf_2: ok, I'm going to presume you have done that much.
<eleaf_2> OMG
<crimsun> eleaf_2: next, check that your user is in the proper groups, and that the proper socket directories have the proper permissions
<DreamThief> if i use it in normal mode, the bar is always i front of any maximized application. and if autohide is enabled, the bar just disappears at the bottom as desired, but if i maximize any window and touch the bottom of the screen, the bar just stays hidden ... @ FunnyLookinHat
<Eleaf> crimsun, I just had a huge system crash..
<Eleaf> I had to pull the plug, couldn't even ssh in and restart.
<Eleaf> then about 10,000 of those crash reporters jumped up all over the screen.
<Eleaf> they are still coming up.. showing every single process
<Eleaf> so I didn't hear anything you said crimsun
<Eleaf> the crash reporter is so annoying.. it's like "crash reporter crashed, which crashed!"
<FunnyLookinHat> o
<Eleaf> the crash windows are still coming up, there are thousands of them
<Eleaf> finally...
<Eleaf> crimsun, what do I do??
<Eleaf> I guess it's working since the manager sees the sink etc.
<Eleaf> do you have to restart to get the normal pulseaudio working?
<Eleaf> crimsun, gah.
<Eleaf> crimsun, yes audio is working now.  I'm confused how I'm supposed to administrate pulse now though..
<Eleaf> Like how do I change the timeout and such that it keeps alive?
<Eleaf> man, that was a horrible crash.. darn pulseaudio
<Eleaf> grr, the crash reporter windows are still coming up!!
<crimsun> Eleaf: set it in the conffiles if you pass the parameter in esdcompat
<Eleaf> crimsun, also, pulseaudio doesn't have the lower nice value..
<Eleaf> it's just 0, and skips sometimes because of it.
<Eleaf> it's running as my user
<Eleaf> shouldn't it be running as 'pulse'?
<Eleaf> This is way confusing, I don't know why this isn't default and setup correctly.
<Eleaf> seriously crimsun, the way this is setup from the default install is way worse then the way it was when I made some conf file changes.
<Eleaf> the quality isn't that good when two files are playing and such.
<Eleaf> and it doesn't run as the pulse user...
<Eleaf> I need some guidance here...
<crimsun> Eleaf: it shouldn't run as the pulse user unless it's system-wide
<crimsun> and please be patient, I'm rather busy
<Eleaf> crimsun, then how is the rules supposed to take effect that the audio group gets a lower nice value?
<crimsun> there are five billion things on my screen; try not to consider your issues the most critical
<Eleaf> okay..
<Eleaf> If I'm in the audio group, every command I run will be a low nice value then..
<crimsun> no.
<crimsun> /only/ if the application you execute supports elevating to realtime privileges.
<crimsun> nothing automagic happens
<Eleaf> probably most..
<crimsun> no, probably not most.
<Eleaf> like if I run top..
<crimsun> there are only a handful
<Eleaf> I just want it to run as the pulse user and get the quality back.
<crimsun> so you want to run it as the system-wide instance?
<Eleaf> if that's how it is supposed to be...
<crimsun> then disable System> Preferences> Sound> esd  for starters
<Eleaf> like if I start another x server..
<crimsun> because you can't have that if you want it to run as the pulse (system-wide) user
<Eleaf> I thought esd was necesarry... that's the whole point of it.
<crimsun> no, esd is far from necessary
<Eleaf> I'm just confused with how pulseaudio is supposed to work.
<Eleaf> I thought it was a drop in esd replacement.
<crimsun> of sorts, yes
<Eleaf> ok
<crimsun> you do /not/ need pA
<Eleaf> I know that..
<Eleaf> But I want it so that I can run multiple applications with better mixing
<DreamThief> anyone inhere uses the gtk mac menu bar patch together with feisty?
<crimsun> alsa-lib does that already, Eleaf
<Eleaf> then what is the purpose of pulseaudio?
<Eleaf> I like it because I can change the volume of each source..
<Eleaf> each stream*
<crimsun> that's one use case. Another is live migration of streams to different sinks/sources
<Eleaf> yeah, I like that.
<crimsun> so now you need to figure out what you really want
<Eleaf> the quality just doesn't sound good suddenly.. especially on louder files.
<Eleaf> (then how I had pulse audio)
<crimsun> which resampler are you using?
<Eleaf> like if I do the sound test in the gnome preferences while playing an audio file, it sounds horrible
<Eleaf> crimsun, whatever is default, I changed nothing.
<crimsun> that's sinc-fastest
<Eleaf> and it's even taking up 5% cpu
<crimsun> or src-sinc-fastest, to be precise
<Eleaf> nah, it's more around 1-2%
<DanaG> How do you use kvm with qemu-launcher?
<crimsun> Eleaf: what you need to do is tell me your requirements, and I'll recommend an approach
<Eleaf> crimsun, so will it autoload each time I start?
<Eleaf> I just want pulseaudio to work without all this confusion that I can't edit the conf files to change quality etc.
<Eleaf> I like the way it normally is with normal alsa, but I like pulseaudio's greater functionality.
<Eleaf> I'm just confused, if I kill pulseaudio, will it autorelaunch when needed?
<crimsun> no.
<crimsun> (not unless you have it set to autospawn)
<Eleaf> well that's what I want.
<crimsun> you still haven't answered my question
<Eleaf> that's one of the things I was putting in the conf files..
<Eleaf> crimsun, just a sound server...
* crimsun sighs
<Eleaf> a good sturdy sound server that won't freak out due to multiple streams..
<crimsun> there's no such thing
<crimsun> I can easily make any sound server fall over
<crimsun> anyhow, that's beside the point
<Eleaf> uh
<crimsun> here's what you need to do.
<crimsun> first, make sure you don't have esd enabled via GNOME's System> Preferences> Sound
* DanaG wonders how to make a .asoundrc to make a dmix device downmix 5.1 to 2.0
<crimsun> next, kill any instances of pulseaudio that are running
<Eleaf> what would I need esd for if it was enabled?
<crimsun> DanaG: channels+ttable
<Eleaf> crimsun, done
<Eleaf> but now that I disabled esd, I can't get system sounds in gnome
<crimsun> Eleaf: you /must not/ have System> Preferences> Sound> "esd" enabled for this to work
<crimsun> that's correct, you'll lose system sounds.
<crimsun> no big loss
<Eleaf> okay, wait one sec, what is our final goal for this just to make sure?
<julian-> I have a working net connection in Feisty but it refuses to auto connect to it when I restart etc. Any ideas?
<crimsun> what you just told me; you want a sound server that runs as the pulse user with better resampling quality
<Eleaf> I don't really know what I want.  Is running with the pulse user the best way to get sound from the most amount of applications working and the best control?
<crimsun> ARGH.
<Eleaf> sorry, I just don't know how this works!
<crimsun> ok, let me explain a very simple concept.
<Eleaf> We need to do a quick regroup or something,, okay.
<crimsun> tell me what you'd like out of "sound" in Ubuntu, and I'll recommend an approach.
<Eleaf> I like being able to have sound from lots of programs mixed with one server.  I also like having good control of the soundcard (I like pulseaudio's ability to combine two soundcards, etc.)
<hateyla> After Intalling kubuntu-desktop .. my vga are not working fine.. there is no other screen resolution except. 640x480. but before my screen iz fine..
<Eleaf> It would be cool to have wrappers for oss or jack to mix into the server too.
<crimsun> are you finished?
<zdzichuBG> Eleaf: for oss you have padsp
<hateyla> crimsun: who me?
#ubuntu+1 2008-03-31
<saltedlight_> just one more thing... and i'm done today...
 * zcat[1] is doing a presentation on the new features in Hardy tonight :)
<teamcobra> zcat: nice :D
<Silverdawn> Hello, Im trying to get my C-Media CMI8738 working properly under ubuntu linux, For some reason im not getting sound from the central speaker, Yet the card supports 5.1 surround sound and my speakers are a 5.1 system. any ideas?
<zcat[1]> 'cos we couldn't organize a real presenter this month for the LUG :)
<Silverdawn> ((Sorry about the obvious parts i just c&p'ed from #alsa)
<teamcobra> zcat: my company uses hardy for our livecds and server now ;)
<saltedlight_> i have the same problem... but my card is AC97 and is 6+1
<Zoem> I have a worse problem... I also have the cmedia, but I have no sound at all :)
<zcat[1]> I'm inclined to prefer debian for servers still... but usually I don't have time to do it properly end end up just using ubuntu.
<zcat[1]> *and
<saltedlight_> i have some sound... from the system speaker ~X(
<teamcobra> brb
<zcat[1]> teamcobra: what company?
<teamcobra> heh, my server also has to be usable from a desktop level..... even though it is colocated
<teamcobra> smartolive.com , I am right in the middle of redoing everything and launching a _lot_ of services
<teamcobra> brb
<zcat[1]> Yeah... people get funny about me putting a desktop on servers.. but FFS gdm even if I leave it running uses practically zero resources..
<zcat[1]> .. and then I have all the nice GUI tools that I can use with ssh -X or at console
<Zoem> zcat[1], I did the same thing... it just makes some things easier
<individual_elev> how do i create a live cd of hardy? i have downloaded it and it is in winrar form?
<jimiridge> who would rar ubuntu?
<saltedlight_> =))
<individual_elev> i have downloaded it as a torrent?
<saltedlight_> this is a hard one =))
<zcat[1]> I'd probably care more if I saw setting up blades at google or somewhere..
<Zoem> who would rar an iso?
<saltedlight_> is not .rar
<zcat[1]> *was
<saltedlight_> is .iso
<saltedlight_> you have winrar instaled?
<individual_elev> yep
<eduardo> jimiridge
<RAOF> individual_elev: You just need to write that iso to a CD.  It's been too long since I used windows for me to help you there :)
<zcat[1]> rawr
<jimiridge> hey
<eduardo> man
<SpartanII117> win rart tries to own iso's , just tell it to opwn with your favorite burner s.w
<zcat[1]> !iso
<jimiridge> hows your machine holding up
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<eduardo> ive been looking you for ages
<zcat[1]> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<eduardo> still not working
<individual_elev> ok..so ill just burn the file to a cd?
<eduardo> join nixtutor
<jimiridge> i've been hiding out in here
<Viperfang> Just reformatted, Still get the same error as before : Method "CreateBluetoothSession" with signature "ssb" on interface "org.openobex.Manager" doesn't exist
<saltedlight_> individual_elev, wait a moment, i'l help ya
<kernco> I'm trying to get DVD playback to work in Kubuntu Hardy, but none of the methods I've used for previous versions seem to work
<zcat[1]> yes, burn the iso directly as an ISO, not by putting the ISO file onto a data cd..
<saltedlight_> got any cd burning software? i recomand infrarecorder
<individual_elev> im using windows right now..i know how to create an iso..
<saltedlight_> ok than
<individual_elev> so ill just burn it?
<saltedlight_> yes
<individual_elev> ok..thanks...
<saltedlight_> ya should have a "burn cd from image" option or something like
<individual_elev> ah ok..ill just look into it..
<individual_elev> thanks..
<kernco> Is the kubuntu-restricted-extras package not sufficient anymore to get DVD playback to work?
<zcat[1]> !medibuntu | kernco You need dvdcss2 probably
<ubotu> kernco You need dvdcss2 probably: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Black_Magic> Can someone help em?
<Black_Magic> *me
<Black_Magic> I cant get this java applet to work it just keeps asking me to install plugin or something
<Black_Magic> but if i choose any besides the iced tea one
<Black_Magic> it says already installed
<Black_Magic>  i already have Java installed.
<saltedlight_> i've got similar problem with flash... maybe the plugin is "broken"...
<Black_Magic> it used to work before upgrade
<Black_Magic> saltedlight_: did you get it from the adobe flash website?
<Black_Magic> download that package
<saltedlight_> ya.. before find gnash :))
<kernco> Thanks, it looks like getting dvdcss2 from medibuntu is going to work.  Didn't dvdcss2 used to be in the normal repositories?
<Black_Magic> i need to remove gnash
<Black_Magic> its not a real GUI lol
<saltedlight_> not need the flash ting all the time.. just on some sites...
<mc-george> guys, will the final release of heron come with firefox 3 beta 5 at least?
<saltedlight_> i did try fedora 2 days ago... not so diferent 3.5 than 3.4
<saltedlight_> maybe something internal only
<saltedlight_> tryed fedora 9, wich realy is 8.92 and fas firefox 3.5... got stoked by too many things, and decided to give ubuntu a chance... and i'm not disapointed at all :))
<saltedlight_> *fas=has
<SilverDawn> I just want my sound to come out right
<SilverDawn> =\
<teamcobra> augh, I had my kepmap fixed, and it is b0rked again
<saltedlight_> did you got sounds before?
<teamcobra> ś is not in the usintl keymap ;p
<saltedlight_> :))
<teamcobra> and scim is disabled.... all ´s are messed up
<CarlFK> the alt installer seems to be hung - status screen is just blue, alt2,3,4 are black, with the cursor blinking where is should be, but no text is drawn on the screen
<saltedlight_> open a new text document and create a "map" of your keyboard
<CarlFK> I did hook up 3T of disk, guessing that has something to do with it
<CarlFK> theree is no top command - is there some way to get ps to show what the cpu is doing?
<teamcobra> salted: any info on this floating around? (looking myself too)
<mc-george> Does anyone know if at least beta 5 of firefox will be shipped with final?
<Agrajag-> g'day, after doing a dist-upgrade, gnome doesn't seem to set my keyboard repeat delay setting when i login. i've set it quite short, and when i open keyboard preferences, the setting is still the same, but it doesn't actually change unless i move the slider slightly
<ere4si> CarlFK: ps -aux
<JohnPhys> Along with mc-george's question, what are the plans for firefox 3 during hardy's lifecycle?  Will we see updates from the beta's to the rc and then teh final release?  Or will the "version" be frozen at what is in the repositories at launch?
<saltedlight_> teamcobra, i've lost you... sorry...
<teamcobra> itś ok, brb ;p
<CarlFK> ere4si: http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/temp/Mar30/c/dhcp120/ps.txt  no change in about 50 min
<saltedlight_> i think depends by the mozilla team first... but i also think that we will have updates too not just other distros...
<CarlFK> guessing jfsCommit jfsSync ... pdflush on 3T may be the culprit
<ere4si> CarlFK: have you been booted into a busybox prompt?
<mc-george> do you guys recommend updating to beta?
<CarlFK> ere4si: yes
<mc-george> Is updating to the beta recommended?
<Zoem> hmmm... anyone have suggestions on how to fix sound?
<CarlFK> mc-george: not recommended for people who can't read :)
<RAOF> mc-george: If you want to help test, yes.  If you want a stable system that you can be nearly guaranteed will work today the same as yesterday, no.
<mc-george> what?
<JohnPhys> mc-george: I've encountered a few bugs that prevent me from updating to hardy on my main work machines, so it depends on what you do.
<mc-george> I just browse the web, download torrents, do word processing
<CarlFK> mc-george: then no.
<mc-george> ok
<teamcobra> hmm, I guess console-data wasn't installed on my system
<teamcobra> works fine now ;p
<volkodav> црфе игпы цуку ерун?
<volkodav> what bugs were they?
<mc-george> carlfk: are there major problems I would encounter?
<teamcobra> the apostrophe in the us-intl keymap was messed up, and it was putting accents over letters instead of apostrophes
<Zoem> mc-george, so far I have had a bad kernel install, lost video drivers, lost sound (still not back)
<mc-george> oh, thats not good
<mc-george> even on beta?
<Zoem> yep
<Zoem> upgraded from 7.10 about 2 hours ago
<CarlFK> mc-george: "report bugs" was not on your list of things you do, so you should not touch it
<mc-george> ok
<Zoem> also, I didn't see "build from source" there either ;)
<mc-george> hehe
<ere4si> CarlFK: if you are booting into the 386 kernel you have the same prob I had - use the generic kernel
<thebishop> hello
<thebishop> the hardy beta is very sluggish for me.  MP3s don't even play smoothly
<CarlFK> ere4si: the alt installer has kernel choices?
<Zoem> so, concerning bugs...  that no sound thing... lspci reports I have nvidia MP55 hi def audio device, I am running 24-12-generic with initramfs properly configured
<ere4si> CarlFK: I mean at the grub prompt
<Zoem> now the google-sphere isn't giving anymore suggestions... anyone else have ideas how to get sound up?
<ere4si> CarlFK: after install
<CarlFK> ere4si: I am still in the installer.
<ere4si> CarlFK: not installed then?
<CarlFK> ere4si: i setup the partitions, mount points... hit "OK" and it did the "formating ext3..." that screen went away, and (I wasn't watching) i get the feeling it hasn't moved onto the next step (installing base system)
<ere4si> CarlFK: it seems that way but wait a bit - how good is the sys?
<CarlFK> ere4si: good?  sys?
<ere4si> CarlFK: I walked away for an hour or so :) - cpu  + mem...
<filosofixit> I am trying to get my webcam to work. Both ov51x_jpeg and videodev modules are loading just fine, but the /dev/video(x) entrys seems to be missing. Anybody who got a clue what is wrong?
<CarlFK> ere4si: I took a shower :).  p3-700, 256*3 ram
<CarlFK> 256*3=7something...
<ere4si> CarlFK: how long has it been doing nothing?
<ere4si> 50 + min ...
<CarlFK> just over an hour
<stefg> !webcam | filosofixit
<ubotu> filosofixit: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<CarlFK> this 'hangs':  ls /target/
<ere4si> CarlFK: did md5 the disk?
<ere4si> *you
<filosofixit> stefg : no clues there I'm afraid... worked like a charm in gutsy..
<CarlFK> ere4si: im pulling the files over the net, which I think has error detection built in
<saltedlight_> CarlFK, or at least did a media check? since you allready started...
<saltedlight_> oh...
<ere4si> CarlFK: using the minimal cd ? - that can hang for ages - wait a good while longer :)
<CarlFK> ere4si: there is no CD - pxe boot the installer kernel, preseed file hits a local mirror.  haven't had to touch install media in years :)
<stefg> filosofixit: any hints in dmesg ?
<ere4si> k
<CarlFK> ere4si: I wrote this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet#head-52c4d21520b498e09fe97a2eed47bd4942c35295
<CarlFK> which is pretty crappy as far as writing goes, but I'v been doing this for about 2 years, and generally can tell when I have screwed myself :)
<Zoem> question: what does "[  217.868457] gnome-alsamixer[7249]: segfault at 00000000 eip 0804db54 esp bfe83e00 error 4" in dmesg mean?
<filosofixit> stefg : of course it does... sorry to bother you guys.
<CarlFK> I am guessing I have to restart and not touch the 3t raid I setup, make sure that flys, then try again with it
<filosofixit> stefg :  it does not detect the sensor slave ID...
<filosofixit> ov51x: probe of 1-7.1:1.0 failed with error -5
 * saltedlight_ bye. thanks. etc. have fun. :)
<bluefoxx> back from the flea market, now back to my issue. it appears sudo is broken on my system, any help?
<CarlFK> bluefoxx: any idea how it broke?
<bluefoxx> kuil: BTW, indeed i do use compiz
<bluefoxx> CarlFK: nope.\
<bluefoxx> i just get "su: could not resolve host azUre-prIDE"
<stefg> filosofixit: regression reporting time on launchpad, i'd guess
<bluefoxx> i can get gksu to work sometimes, but no sudo or su. i can't even set a root password
<stefg> !bug | filosofixit
<ubotu> filosofixit: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<bluefoxx> bluefoxx@azUre-prIDE:~$ sudo pwd root
<bluefoxx> sudo: unable to resolve host azUre-prIDE
<bluefoxx> bluefoxx@azUre-prIDE:~$
<kgoetz> you broke your hostname :)
<bluefoxx> kgoetz: how do i fix that?
<bluefoxx> kgoetz: and is taht a hard thing to do?
<filosofixit> stefg : will do so now.... thx for the help...
<kgoetz> bluefoxx: try rebooting in resue/single user mode and making sure your /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname file match up
<kgoetz> bluefoxx: its not overly hard if your familar with a console.
<stefg> man hostname
<bluefoxx> kgoetz: kk, give me a few minutes to download and instal irssi then i shall bot into recovery mode :)
<kgoetz> bluefoxx: np. before you do, could you pastebin those two files?
<bluefoxx> kgoetz: ok, one sec
<alex-weej_> is flash audio broken for anyone else?
<alex-weej_> with pulseaudio?
<alex-weej_> it was working fine
<Wisteso> do you have two sound cards?
<alex-weej_> Wisteso: yes
<Rohaq> hey, are there any known network issues? I'm using xubuntu, and I can't get anything over 20KB/s, either wireless or wired
<Wisteso> k, I don't know *why* but I had some problems with any architecture when I had two cards
<Rohaq> and my wireless signal keeps fluctuating
<alex-weej_> it just slows my browser a lot and i can see its client coming and going sporadically in the PAmanager
<Wisteso> with flash audio
<alex-weej_> Wisteso: no it's fine with just ALSA normally
<alex-weej_> i just have to set the default card
<alex-weej_> but now, it won't connect to pulse properly
<Wisteso> ah..  hm different problem then
<bluefoxx> kgoetz: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61691/
<RolandoVII> howdy, does anyone here use miro?
<kgoetz> bluefoxx: loading :)
<bluefoxx> kgoetz: dialup or dialup-esk connection? >D
<kgoetz> bluefoxx: so your network name and hostname are the same?
<kgoetz> bluefoxx: multiple people using hte link :) (so pro bably dial up speed each
<bluefoxx> idk, im still teaching myself about networking. i  use bluefoxx as my general screenname and some variation of azure-pride for computer names[kubuntu comp wil be kazUre-prIDE, so forth]
<kgoetz> bluefoxx: so you dont havce a domain setup at home?
<kgoetz> see in /etc/hosts on hte 127.0.1.1 line theres name.name? remove the .name and hopfully you'll be able to break your network again later :)
<bluefoxx> kgoetz: err, no. i ditched the router cause it kept reseting the connection during downloads
<Rohaq> take it that means that no-one knows of any issues that might be limiting my network speed?
<kgoetz> Rohaq: if both are slow tis probably upstr4eam problem
<ere4si> Rohaq: is it a torrent?
<Rohaq> nope
<ere4si> k
<Rohaq> just general network speeds
<bluefoxx> kgoetz: kk, gonna retry su pwd root
<Rohaq> wireless and wired
<Rohaq> and wireless signal is fluctuating
<bluefoxx> bluefoxx@azUre-prIDE:~$ sudo pwd root
<bluefoxx> pwd: ignoring non-option arguments
<bluefoxx> /home/bluefoxx
<bluefoxx> bluefoxx@azUre-prIDE:~$
<bthankins> rohaq, do you get 20k going from computer to computer?
<macsim> hi, anybody has install hardy heron with all the FS in reiserfs ?
<Rohaq> can't test that, sadly
<bthankins> Or to the internet.
<kgoetz> bluefoxx: you want to set roots password? try 'sudo passwd root'
<bthankins> ah
<Rohaq> but no other machines are having the same problem
<bluefoxx> kgoetz: kk, tyvm ^
<Rohaq> and it's only been since my upgrade to hardy
<bluefoxx> sudo: paswd: command not found
<bluefoxx> >
<bluefoxx> ><*
<bluefoxx> eh well, sudo works again. thanks kgoetz!^^
<kgoetz> bluefoxx: passwd (2 s's)
<kgoetz> bluefoxx: cool :D
<Luckrider> hey, how do I set up Ubuntu to automaticly run commands upon startup?
<Luckrider> in prefered applications, I can only use 2 custom commands
<robinson> running kubuntu hardy beta. Knetworkmanager is not starting at startup, although it is checked in the sttings to startup automatically. What have i done wrong here?
<kgoetz> what stagfe of start up?
<bluefoxx> kgoetz: XD, my bad. i have bounce keys on cause when i was playing games in wine they were locking up
<kgoetz> bluefoxx: hehehe.
<bluefoxx> half life has me paranoid now << i check abouve every doorway for barnicals and avoid dirt cause of headcrabs now XD. speaking of which, i think i will go play that now lol
<Jordan_U> Is it possible to calibrate the SMS in my laptop? I am trying to play neverball but it just keeps going backwards :)
<Luckrider> does anyone know how to set up Ubuntu to run apps automatically upon login?
<Luckrider> help is appreciated
<Luckrider> does anyone know how to set up Ubuntu to run apps automatically upon login?
<tgm4883_laptop> Luckrider, you can add it in sessions
<Luckrider> thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> System > Preferences > Sessions
<Luckrider> didn't even think to check there
<Luckrider> yeah
<Luckrider> oh, duh
<Luckrider> I never thought that that was what it is
<Zoem> >bthankins< You have been banned
<Zoem>    from #ubuntu+1 for multiple parts. This will expire
<Zoem>    in 5 minutes <--- ????
<LjL> Zoem: uh?
<Zoem> I just got that message
<Zoem> no +b on me, last part I did was 25 minutes before rejoining...
<LjL> that's a new one
<Zoem> oh shoot
<LjL> Zoem, please just ignore it, i'll ask the fellow next time they're online
<Zoem> call me an idiot
<LjL> why would i
<Zoem> I just realized... that was my script
<LjL> ah.
<LjL> Zoem: so does that mean *you* have sent that message to bthankins?
<Luckrider> tgm4883_laptop
<Luckrider> do
<Zoem> yes, yes it does D:
<Luckrider> you knpow how to run commands
<LjL> Zoem: please disable that then
<Zoem> I shall
<tgm4883_laptop> Luckrider, what do you want to run?
<Luckrider> um
<Luckrider> like
<kindofabuzz> if i upgrade to hardy from gutsy will it updates still work when next beta comes out and final?  or will i hvae to reinstall?
<tgm4883_laptop> you could stick it in a bash script
<Luckrider> emerald --replace
<Luckrider> stuff like that
<Luckrider> they are not actually app
<Luckrider> *applications
<tgm4883_laptop> oh i've added stuff like that before to sessions.  I think anyway
<Luckrider> oh
<tgm4883_laptop> otherwise, make a bash script
<Luckrider> in prefered applications you can add two custom commands
<Luckrider> I was wondering if there was a way to make more
<tgm4883_laptop> Luckrider, do you know how to make a bash script?
<Luckrider> besides bash script (I am a total noob at that)
<jimiridge> dangit audacity is being evil
<tgm4883_laptop> Luckrider, it's pretty easy
<Luckrider> is it
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<Luckrider> i guess I need to look it up
<tgm4883_laptop> make a new file
<Luckrider> what kind?
<Zoem> so... is this the right place to ask a pulse-audio question? I'm on hardy beta right now
<kindofabuzz> if i upgrade to hardy from gutsy will updates still work when next beta comes out and when final comes out??  or will i hvae to reinstall?
<Luckrider> (like I said total noob) tgm4883_laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> Luckrider, sec
<Luckrider> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> Luckrider, http://floppix.ccai.com/scripts1.html
<Luckrider> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> those are some pretty simple examples
<Luckrider> thanks
<kindofabuzz> soo no one knows?
<tgm4883_laptop> just open up gedit and do it
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> thanks very much
<Luckrider> I like to learn new things
<tgm4883_laptop> kindofabuzz, if you keep updating you will have the new versions of things
<kindofabuzz> tgm4883_laptop: so it will still let me know,say, when final comes out and upgrade to final?
<tgm4883_laptop> kindofabuzz, it will tell you new packages are available, and you can update them
<kindofabuzz> i get that, but will that work when it's final? sorry, just wanna be sure
<tgm4883_laptop> you should be able to update to final no problem
<kindofabuzz> right on, thanks buddie
<Zoem> how do I add sinks to pulse audio?
<owen1> how to add a partition during the installation (side by side with windows, so i choose manual)?
<Zoem> you have windows installed already?
<owen1> Zoem: yes, vista
<Zoem> you have a partition for the linux already, or were you planning on resizing an already existing one?
<owen1> i want to resize existing one.
<Zoem> oh
<Zoem> hmmm
<owen1> Zoem: can i do it during the installation?
<owen1> Zoem: if not, guide me for duing it before.
<Zoem> I believe you can...? but I haven't actually installed ubuntu in a very long time, so I don't remember
<Zoem> and I'm not really familiar with the process. sorry :/
<owen1> Zoem: i don't see 'add partition' in the installation process.
<Zoem> hmmm
<Zoem> are you installing from a live-cd?
<owen1> Zoem: i only have edit partition. which will remove the current one...
<owen1> Zoem: yes
<Zoem> which version are you installing?
<owen1> Zoem: 8.04 beta
<Zoem> oh
<Zoem> have you installed ubuntu before?
<owen1> yes. but not this machine and not beta.
<Zoem> ok... I'm trying to see if 8.04 has the partition manager on the live cd
<Zoem> which is difficult since I don't have one
<Zoem> if it is, you can use that... otherwise you will need to do it through windows
<Luckrider> owenl if you want to install with a partition, you will have to delete Vista
<Luckrider> then you can reinstall it
<owen1> Luckrider: ??? really?
<Luckrider> yeah
<owen1> Luckrider: why?
<Luckrider> you can't re-size partitions
<Luckrider> it has to erase the artition to creat a new
<Zoem> well.. you can... but it runs a pretty good chance of destroying data
<Luckrider> one
<Luckrider> yeah
<owen1> Luckrider: is it 8.04 issue?
<Luckrider> it isn't worth the risk
<Luckrider> no
<Zoem> this is a hard drive ToC issue
<Luckrider> it is just a faact of partitions
<Luckrider> if you can
<Luckrider> back up the vista partition
<Luckrider> then split the hdd
<owen1> Luckrider: but i did it for my old win machine in the past.
<Luckrider> it is possible like zoem said
<Luckrider> but
<Luckrider> it risks damage to data
<Luckrider> I wouldn't recomend it
<Consty> I'm having a weird problem with sun-java-6. When I attempt to load web start files in a browser or stand-alone, all Java does is open the cache viewer
<Luckrider> plus I have never done it before so you would want to ask someone who has
<owen1> Luckrider: let me understand the steps you recommend: 1.delete vista
<Zoem> I did it through xp... and bricked a drive
<Luckrider> no
<Luckrider> 1. back up vista
<owen1> Luckrider: ok
<Luckrider> 2. partiton hdd (this will delete it)
<Luckrider> 3. Install one of the operating systems with a bootloader so you can switch between partitions
<Luckrider> 4. install second os
<Luckrider> 5. enjoy
<Opu1> "brick" usually means unusable afterward. If you can reinstall, it's not a brick.
<Zoem> yes, it was unusable afterwards
<Luckrider> that sucks
<owen1> Luckrider: so step 3 can be ubuntu and 4 can be the vista?
<Luckrider> I am pretty sure
<Zoem> owen1, just to make it easy, it is recommended you install the windows first
<Luckrider> hol on let me do some investigatng
<owen1> Zoem: ok
<Luckrider> that is probly best
<Zoem> the windows bootloader hates sharing... so you install linux second, and the linux bootloader over-writes the windows one
<owen1> Luckrider: Zoem : how many partitions do i need in step 2? 1 for win and 3 for ubuntu?
<Zoem> 1 for windows, 2 for ubuntu
<Luckrider> yeah
<owen1> Zoem: swap and ext3?
<Zoem> yes
<owen1> Zoem: swap
<Zoem> ?
<owen1> Zoem: swap around 1 g and ext3 is whatever?
<owen1> Zoem: 1 gb
<Zoem> pretty much. I think my swap is a bit bigger
<SilverDawn> Anyone know of the fix for firefox freezing with flash? i found it a while back but now i cant, it was some export line to add to the firefox start script...
<Zoem> SilverDawn, switch to opera :P
<Zoem> SilverDawn, sorry... I've had the same problem since 6.10
<owen1> Luckrider: Zoem : so all the guides about dual-boot are risky? that's crazy...
<SilverDawn> I found a fix for it though....
<Armagguedes> hello
<SilverDawn> Its some export command
<Armagguedes> my firefox3b4 is quite slow
<Zoem> owen1, resizing a partition is a risk, period
<Armagguedes> any ideas why?
<kgoetz> Zoem: no, grub does not overwrite hte MS bootloader
<Armagguedes> i'm not talking about connection issues here, mind u
<Luckrider> yeah, it is the re-size
<kgoetz> it overwrites teh boot sector
<Luckrider> not dual boot
<Armagguedes> the whole thing is half-unresponsive
<Zoem> kgoetz, is that a change? last time I installed from disk was 7.04, and it certainly did then
<Zoem> oh, point made
<Zoem> it does overwrite the boot sector, pointing to the new, smarter boot loader
<owen1> Luckrider: i mean installing ubuntu on existing windows without repartition from scratch.
<Zoem> my bad for being conceptually lazy
<Luckrider> oh, yeah
<owen1> Luckrider: thanks for the great insight..
<Luckrider> np
<Zoem> hmmm
<Luckrider> see, I get help from here, so I like to give back
<owen1> Luckrider: are u part of canonical?
<Luckrider> btw, I think gag might be a good bootloader for you
<Zoem> question: would it be more effective for me to just reinstall 8.04 beta from disk than to try to fix sound as it is?
<Luckrider> no
<Luckrider> owenl gag goes right on a partiton, and it is graphical
<Jordan_U> Zoem, What is wrong with your sound?
<Luckrider> Zoem, have you tried checking the drivers
<Luckrider> when i first installed it was a restricted driver for me
<Luckrider> so
<Zoem> Jordan_U, pulse audio doesn't include my hardware
<Luckrider> I fixed it in like two seconds
<owen1> Luckrider: gag is an app for partitioning my hd?
<SilverDawn> Zoem, i would use opera if i could
<Luckrider> no
<SilverDawn> =\
<Luckrider> Gag is a graphical bootloader owenl
<Zoem> Luckrider, Nforce MP55 shows up in lspci, I thought that meant drivers were good
<SilverDawn> But its not in the mirrors and im not a fan of leaving untracked packages on my system
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> I don't know
<Jordan_U> Zoem, What do you mean by "Doesn't include"? Are you sure Pulseaudio is the problem and it's not that ALSA is not seeing your hardware?
<Zoem> Jordan_U, this is highly possible
<Random> Zoem: just because it shows up in lspci, doesn't mean that a driver it loaded
<SilverDawn> check alsamixer
<owen1> Luckrider: i should install it BEFORE the ubuntu installation?
<Luckrider> I am not sure, I think it goes with the first installation owenl
<Luckrider> let me see
<len> I did a clean install of Kubuntu 8.04 after an attempted upgrade from 7.10 didn't go so well.  I just went to set up my HP Photosmart C5180 printer, only to discover that it is no longer in the printer list.  I had no problem installing in 7.10 without having to add any extra packages.  The HP printers list seems to be only about half as long as it is in 7.10.  What's going on?
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know of a fix for hardy and wpa with an ipw3945?
<Jordan_U> Zoem, Like SilverDawn said check 'alsamixer' ( it's a terminal based hardware mixer ) and also 'asoundconf list'
<Luckrider> owenl
<owen1> Luckrider: isn't it the same as grub?
<Luckrider> looke here
<Zoem> Random, how do I check for installed driver?
<Luckrider> http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<Luckrider> check that owenl
<Jordan_U> len, What happens when you plug the printer in?
<Luckrider> that might help a little
<SilverDawn> God i wish i could get flash working right
<Zoem> alsamixer: Card: PulseAudio Chip: PulseAudio
<SilverDawn> Then its not detected
<len> I'm connecting via the network, not using usb.
<SilverDawn> Zoem, say... if you had a cmedia card it would look like so:
<SilverDawn> │ Card: C-Media CMI8738                                                        │
<SilverDawn> │ Chip: CMedia PCI
<SilverDawn> Not just say pulse audio
<larson9999> i switched to arch a while back because i couldn't keep gutsy from locking up on me(at least once a day).  but i couldn't resist trying hardy.  so i put it on one of my main laptop.  i've had it running about a week now and it's only locked up twice.  i'm hoping that's due to it being beta and not that whatever wasn't agreeing with it and gutsy is still around.
<Zoem> which is funny... since on windows I do have that card :)
<SilverDawn> Pulse is a service. not a peice of hardware that ubuntu puts into your system ;)
<Zoem> SilverDawn, how do I get the driver loaded then?
<len> I choose scan, and it finds the printer just find, but when I'm asked to choose the printer model, it is no longer in the list like it is in 7.10
<SilverDawn> Zoem, what card
<Zoem> SilverDawn, c-media onboard... fairly certain it's the CMI8738
<larson9999> SilverDawn, flash seems reasonably stable here.
<SilverDawn> Are there any others in the box?
<SilverDawn> larson9999, are you using the opensource one or adobes
<owen1> Luckrider: thanks. so i can install it after i install windows but before ubuntu?
<Zoem> SilverDawn, no, just the onboard
<SilverDawn> Hmmmmm k
<Luckrider> I think so
<SilverDawn> go to.......
<Luckrider> brb
<larson9999> SilverDawn, to me flash means adobe.
<Luckrider> got to go feed the dog
<SilverDawn> System > prefs > sound
<SilverDawn> And tell me what you have set as your default mixer device
<SilverDawn> (bottom option)
<larson9999> SilverDawn, apparently some say gnash is working better now.  but i gave it ago and that doesn't seem to be the case here.
<Zoem> Playback: RTP Multicast Sink (PulseAudio Mixer)
<SilverDawn> wtf
<SilverDawn> Your not looking where i asked cuz theres nothing that says 'playback' where i told you to look
<Zoem> that is in the default mixer tracks device section
<SilverDawn> wow
<SilverDawn> What the hell
<Zoem> yeah
<Jordan_U> Zoem, SilverDawn This is the way that Fedora set up things with Pulseaudio, I was surprised that Ubuntu hadn't ( on my machine ) but possibly they have and my machine is the result of a bug
<Luckrider> ok
<Zoem> Jordan_U, so... what do I do to make it work?
<Luckrider> back
<Jordan_U> Zoem, SilverDawn It's part of making all applications ( including ones that try to use ALSA directly ) go  through pulseaudio
<hansin> Does anyone know how I can force Xorg to use the 'intel' driver vs. the 'i810' driver?  It auto-configures to the 'i810' driver, but I hear 'intel' is better.  I added "Driver   'intel'" to my xorg.conf.  Thanks.
<larson9999> hansin, i'd assuming black listing the one you don't want to load would do it.
<Jordan_U> Zoem, That's the problem, it confused the hell out of my on Fedora and does here too :) You could try ( as a hack, I am sure there is an official way ) removing pulseaudio, getting your sound working without it then re-installing pulseaudio
<Zoem> hmmm
<hansin> larson9999: Good idea.  Thanks.
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know of a fix for hardy and wpa with an ipw3945?
 * Zoem is seriously considering a fresh install now
<Zoem> oh, nvm
<Zoem> they don't have alternate install dvds anyore
<Dabiged> Hey Y'all, Was wondering I could get some help setting up a WG311v3 wireless card on Hardy
<Jordan_U> Dabiged, Have you tried System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<Zoem> wheee
<Zoem> still broken
<len> Is anyone using a HP photosmart printer with Kubuntu 8.10?  Most of the models are missing from the PPD list in 8.10.
<Jordan_U> len, What happens when you plug the printer in?
<len> Nothing, because it is not connected via USB.  I connect via the network.
<len> And it has no problem locating it on the network either.
<Jordan_U> ahh
<len> It's just that my model is no longer listed in the list of printers presented when you're asked to choose your printer.
<romulo> hi, what is the version of kde4 in hardy?
<len> most of the photosmart printers are missing now, except for a handful of really old ones.  They were all there in  7.10.
<len> 3.5.9
<romulo> len, thats for kde?
<Zoem> ok, now I have uninstalled pulse audio, and no longer have any sound devices, apperently
<len> I checked, and foomatic-db-hpijs is installed.  hpjis (non-foomatic) wasn't though, so I installed that, but it didn't add any more definitions to the list.
<len> Yes, KDE3.5.9
<techqbert> what ff will ship with 8.04 when it goes stable?  3.0b4?
<Jordan_U> Zoem, What is the output of "asoundconf list" ?
<Zoem> no output
<Jordan_U> :(
<Zoem> yeah :(
<thepyronaut> Is there a problem with Hardy slowing down over time? Its happening to me and its driving me nuts
<len> Where can I get the proper ppd file to install via "other" since it's missing from the list in Hardy now?
<Dr_willis> len,  try cups.org ?
<Dr_willis> len,  i recallon some printers there was some extra printer driver files not installed by default also.
<Jordan_U> len, Do you know the name of the ppd file?
<Jordan_U> len, If so you can try apt-file search
<romulo> thepyronaut, try to check if its acpi, it hapenned to me
<thepyronaut> How do I do that?
<len> No, but the printer is an HP Photosmart C5180, and it uses the jpijs driver, so it would be a definition file for that.
<Jordan_U> len, Possibly  hpijs-ppds
<Jordan_U> len, ( the package )
<Dr_willis> waswent there a hpijs or hpoj service /package that was needed for some hp printers?
<len> I already had the foomatic version of that installed, and I just added the non-foo hpijs-ppds package, but it didn't show up after installing that.
<Jordan_U> len, If installing that package get's your printer to work you may want to file a bug to the effect that if certain PPDs aren't shipped by default for space ( or whatever reason ) the auto-detection should still suggest that they be installed
<Zoem> so....
<Zoem> how do I get stuff into my asoundconf list?
<len> Well perhaps they were trying to be a bit too clever for there own good thinking that they'd only auto install ppd's for photosmart when the printers are auto-detected when plugged in via usb, forgetting that that's not the only way people access them.  Quite a few of the photosmarts are networkable and not necessesarily directly into the computer to be autodetected.
<len> *their
<Dr_willis> i recall some other linux disrtos actually having a 'set up printers' wizard during the install..
<Dr_willis> I will admit that i plyg in my laserjet6l and it figures it out faster under ubuntu, then it does under windows. :)
<Dr_willis> other ubuntu box's on the lan see and start using the printer also. with little tweaking by me
<len> The KDE add printer wizard actually works quite well.  It's just that my printer is not in the list anymore.
<len> ie. missing ppd files for most photosmart printers.
<zcat[1]> Dr_willis: I wish that would work with my brother mfc3100c though
<zcat[1]> Dr_willis: funny thing though, my Deskjet, set up on a completely different machine, started showing up here all by itself. I never installed anything. I blame avahi!
<len> I remember that setting up kubuntu 7.10 to printer on the c5180 literally took less than 1 minute and was a pain in Windows.
<len> That's why I'm so surprised now.
<zcat[1]> len: Most printers that are well supported, you plug it in and ten or 15 seconds later a bubble pops up telling you it's ready to print with
<zcat[1]> but if it's -not- supported (like my mfc) then you just can't get it to print at all.. :(
<len> If you're connected via usb, but I'm connecting via network and it was almost as  easy with the kde wizard, and still would be in 8.04 if most of the ppds' for photosmart printers weren't missing from the list.
<zcat[1]> I need one that can print on printable CD's though
<zcat[1]> hmmm.. never tried a network printer.
<zcat[1]> usb, parallell, and printers on networked machines are no problem at all, for sure
<len> All I had to do was chose TCP printers, enter the net portion of the IP address, and it scanned and found the printer on the network.
<zcat[1]> cool.
<Milos_SD> Hi all, I need help
<Milos_SD> after some update, I don't know what update, Lirc is stoped working ... It can't start daemon
<Milos_SD> :(
<protonchris> Milos_SD: what do the logs say?
<len> After that it you are supposed to choose your printer model  so it knows what driver and ppd to use, but most photosmarts were left off the list in 8.04.  I'm going to go check a machine with 7.10 and see what ppd packages are installed.  I'm betting no more than on this 8.04 machine.
<Armagguedes> my firefox3b4 is quite slow on kubuntu hardy, any ideas why? i'm not talking about connection issues here, mind u, the whole thing is half-unresponsive and its refreshing/rendering is disgusting (and slower than FF2.0.0.13)..
<Milos_SD> what logs?
<len> Maybe imature xorg 7.3 drivers for your video card?
<Milos_SD> I get this in terminal when sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart:
<Milos_SD> * Stopping remote control daemon(s): LIRC                               [fail]
<Milos_SD>  * Loading LIRC modules                                                  [ OK ]
<len> Alpha 7.3 xorg drivers were terrible and the just resently got better right before the beta.
<Milos_SD>  * Starting remote control daemon(s) : LIRC                              [fail]
<protonchris> Milos_SD: /var/log/syslog
<len> They esp had issues with firefox.
<Milos_SD> what should I search for?
<protonchris> Milos_SD: lirc
<pen> I wonder why group and tab windows plugin always crash my ubuntu when I try to group windows?
<pen> or freeze would be more appropriate
<Milos_SD> lircd-0.8.3pre1[11296]: caught signal
<Milos_SD> lircd-0.8.3pre1[11296]: closing '/dev/input/irremote'
<Milos_SD> ircd-0.8.3pre1[11300]: caught signal
<protonchris> Milos_SD: anything else?
<Milos_SD> no
<Milos_SD> but I can see when I restart my PC in init1 error for starting lirc daemon
<Milos_SD> I tried to go back to early version of lirc
<Milos_SD> but no help :(
<saltedlight_> have another strange problem...
<protonchris> Milos_SD: try looking in /var/log/daemon.log
<saltedlight_> on 7.10 my pixma mp150 scanner worked ok... now it won't scann again... any ideea how to figure this out?
<saltedlight_> *now as in i'm on 8.04
<Milos_SD> I got it to work now ... but I don't know what is wrong in automatic configuration
<Milos_SD> I did this: sudo lircd -d /dev/input/irremote -H dev/input
<Zoem> anyone have any idea how to install the modules for the ad1988b audio codec?
<Milos_SD> but, /etc/lirc/hardware.conf is OK
<Milos_SD> :S
<protonchris> Milos_SD: strange
<Zoem> anyone have any idea how to install the modules for the ad1988b audio codec?
<Milos_SD> I got it to work now
<Milos_SD> :D
<Armagguedes> my firefox3b4 is quite slow on kubuntu hardy, and i'm not talking about connection issues here mind u, the whole thing is half-unresponsive and its refreshing/rendering is disgusting (and slower than FF2.0.0.13). any ideas why??
<Milos_SD> I didn't see that in hardware.conf Start lircd was false
<Milos_SD> :S
<bazhang> Armagguedes: got any plugins for firefox3--and if so how many which ones
<Armagguedes> clean install, nothing running
<Armagguedes> actually, just a couple out of the repositories
<Armagguedes> like launchpad integration
<Armagguedes> lemme check the other one
<Armagguedes> dom inspector
<Armagguedes> and that's it bazhang
<Milos_SD> I am so stupid :@
<bazhang> Armagguedes: what cpu how much ram on that computer
<heartsblood> I just wanted to say, whoever let "Allow to control the pointer using the keyboard" slip as a default option should be forced to do binary math on a 5150 for the rest of their life.
<Milos_SD> that little thing in hardware.conf was the problem all along - for 7 days a was nocking my head out how to fix this
<Milos_SD> :@
<Armagguedes> DuoCore 2.4GHz, 3GiB (actually 4, but 32bit systems are limited to 3)
<protonchris> heartsblood: maybe you should submit a bug
<Armagguedes> more than enough (thou i had to scrap KDE4-remix because it dragged its feet)
<larson9999> hmmm my laptop is cooler with hardy.
<bazhang> Armagguedes: that is odd; was it always this slow or did it become so after a time
<heartsblood> Protonchris, it's not technically a bug.
<heartsblood> Protonchris, the options works fine, I just don't know why it's turned on by default.
<Armagguedes> no
<protonchris> heartsblood: which package?
<Armagguedes> right from the beginning, when i installed it a couple hours ago
<Armagguedes> when i opened it the 1st time around it was dragging already
<heartsblood> protonchris, what do you mean?
<bazhang> Armagguedes: what video card and which driver how installed
<protonchris> Armagguedes: also, what is your CPU usage?
<Armagguedes> GeForce 8600, but i don't know about the driver
<protonchris> heartsblood: I mean what piece of software has that default.
<bazhang> Armagguedes: how installed; that driver--this is the most likely reason for the slowness--that card and improperly configured drivers for it
<heartsblood> protonchris, it's the system keyboard settings for 8.04
<Armagguedes> cpu usage- 2-5% either core
<Armagguedes> how can i fix it then
<Armagguedes> ?
<Armagguedes> btw, i have no swap.
<heartsblood> protonchris, under 'mouse keys' "Allow to control the pointer using the keyboard" is checked by default.
<protonchris> heartsblood: Strange that was the default on mine.
<protonchris> was -> wasn't
<len> Hmm.  I plugged in the HP C5180 via usb and it autoinstalled/generated a ppd in nothing flat, so it appears that in 8.04 they removed the static ppds and only generate ppd on on the fly when the printer is plugged in via usb.  It was a pretty stupid assumption to assume that all photosmart printers would be plugged in via usb when quite a few of the models are networkable.
<tgm4883_laptop> In System > Preferences > Screen Resolution, in an attempt to fix another issue, I set the resolution to off.  Where is this setting kept?  I can't get it turned back on and I have no video now :(
<nibblesmx> the "share folder" option in nautilus is gone. And "Shared Folders" in administration is also gone. Does anybody knows why?
<thebishop> the hardy beta is very sluggish for me.  MP3s don't even play smoothly
<corporeal> there's the kde-desktop package, is there a kde4-desktop package or something for the kde4 version? and can it be installed alongside kde-desktop
<Boohbah> corporeal: kubuntu-kde4-desktop; yes
<corporeal> Boohbah: awesome, thanks :-)
<tommost> Has anyone had problems with the upgrade manager failing to download packages?  It has been unable to download xulrunner twice for me today.
<tommost> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xulrunner-1.9/xulrunner-1.9_1.9$ Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<len> In case anyone is interested, this appears to be a Kubuntu 8.04 specific problem.  All the photsmart ppd files show up when configuring via localhost:631 cups browser, but the list is truncated when it displays in KDE printer wizard.  Quit a bit of the bottom of the printers list is not displayed for selection.  I'm assuming it works OK in Ubuntu 8.04.
<len> Too bad there is no kubuntu+1 channel/
<Armagguedes> tommost, not at all
<Armagguedes> but i'm using uk.archive...
<tommost> Hmm.  I guess I'll look into switching to a different server, then.
<Armagguedes> use the canadian - CA - servers
<Armagguedes> they'd be the ones closest to you
<Armagguedes> i think
<tommost> Oh, definitely.  I'm in Wisconsin.
<tommost> Whoa... I just opened update manager.  All of the packages appear to be sitting here.
<alvarezp> Hello. I found a problem in a driver in Hardy Beta. How do I go back a couple of versions, to find the affected version?
<leftyfb> anyone know the deal with sharing folders in hardy? I installed nautilus-shares and can do so via right-clicking a folder, but is there going to be a more standard way of doing this going forward? There also used to be a sharing tool in administration which is now gone.
<Rezagrats> 0.0 no one's saying anything?!
<Rezagrats> Amazing
<Rezagrats> Time has frozen within #ubuntu+1's confines, night all
<Luke__> my headphones have stopped working in 8.04. all sounds are unmuted and up in alsamixer. any suggestions?
<mesilliac> do you have the "headphone" switch activated? (under the switches tab in volume control)
<eduardo> Question: How do i customize visual effects?
<leftyfb> eduardo: sudo apt-get inatall compizconfig-settings-manager
<eduardo> thanx
<Ashex> What do I need to do to install Kubuntu KDE4?
<Ashex> I'm running KDE3 right now
<jbroome> kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Ashex> thanks jbroome
<Black_Magic> Well Winehq Has no idea so i came here to see if anyone can help
<Ashex> any idea how often the kde4 libs are updated?
<Black_Magic> Im trying to play a game in wine called lastchaos but when i launch it it like hangs out of the window here is the terminal output: http://pastebin.com/f9a84e17 And here is a Screenie if it helps http://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=anotherexampledm1.png
<eduardo> leftyfb, after doing that where do i customize?
<Black_Magic> I have latest version of wine and AppDB Rates it Platinum
<leftyfb> eduardo: http://help.ubuntu.com will answer questions exactly like this ... look under customizing desktop
<eduardo> thats for 7.10
<eduardo> leftyfb: there's no customize button under the "Visual Effects" lid
<leftyfb> eduardo: that's not for 7.10 and you don't need to hit the customize button
<leftyfb> system - preferences - advanced desktop effect settings
<eduardo> leftyfb, well this is what the page header says "Documentation for Ubuntu 7.10"
<leftyfb> that's because it was written for 7.10, the latest released version of ubuntu
<keanu|afk> Question/problem - on my Dell Inspiron 1525, sound works, but volume needs to be nearly 75% to be audible - any ideas why?
<jbroome> what's alsamixer set to?
<keanu|afk> not quite sure what you're looking for
<keanu|afk> bars are all 100% except master, which is 70%
<eduardo> thank you leftyfb
<keanu|afk> jbroome, with vlc at 100% and master volume at 100%, it sounds like the one of the lowest volume steps in Windows
<jbroome> hurm
<keanu|afk> i get sound and all, which makes it kind of weird, it's just really quiet
<SpartanII117> keanu|afk: are there any other output jacks?
<keanu|afk> SpartanII117, it's the built in speakers that are quiet - i haven't tried the jacks - hold
<Chiarot> can someone help me get Ubutnu v8 beta working on dual monitor? (if possible) i just picked up a 2nd monitor today :P
<collusion> Just go to Other -> Screens and Graphics.
<SpartanII117> Chiarot: i probabally can, what kind of card do you have?
<collusion> If you have the hardware, Xorg may detect the second monitor for you.
<Chiarot> hmmm crap   sec lol, i got the name if it somewhere :D
<SpartanII117> nvidia, ati or intel?
<Chiarot> ATI
<SpartanII117> Chiarot:  collusion may have the answer then, i only know nvidia stuff
<keanu|afk> SpartanII117, the Inspiron 1525 has two headphone jacks - the first one works, and has slightly more power, the second one is 'dead'
<SpartanII117> the second one should be your mic jack?
<Chiarot> darn :P
<keanu|afk> SpartanII117, it doesn't appear to be the mic jack
<eduardo> Question: Whats the best windows emulator?
<Chiarot> ill keep looking on google *prays he can find a answer*
<tommost> eduardo: I'm fond of KVM.
<eduardo> tommost thanks
<SpartanII117> ok, are there any options for amplificataion in the prefrences for volume-control?
<keanu|afk> SpartanII117, dunno if there's a decent picture on Dell's site, but there's three jacks on the front - one two have the headphone symbol, the other has the mic symbol
<tommost> VMWare also works nicely; it lets you copy and paste between the virtual machine and your local applications.
<bhsx> has anyone tried to use nautilus' 'connect to server' function to connect to another ubuntu box using ssh?  it just fails saying sftp was rejected...  how do i set that up to accept it?
<Chiarot> i useto use VMWare untill i got a bigger harddrive ^_^ lol
<RAOF> Chiarot: System->Preferences->Screen resolution should allow you to play with dual-head nice and easily, if you're not using fglrx.
<keanu|afk> SpartanII117, not sure if I'm looking in the right place, but I didn't see any options for amplification (gnome-volume-control preferences)
<dimitree> problems deleting files :) i moved a folder from desktop to trash and when i try to empty trash it says permission denied :)
<dimitree> how can i delete this folder ?
<SpartanII117> i think you are, hace you tried google to see if there's any special module that needs to be loaded for the sound card?
<SpartanII117> *have
<keanu|afk> I checked on Dell's wiki, but didn't see anything - checking google didn't reveal any problems
<SpartanII117> ok,
<Chiarot> what type of dell is it?
<keanu|afk> Chiarot, inspiron 1525
<Tuv0k> pulse audio is supposed to be default in hardy
<Tuv0k> my xubuntu install has no pulse happening
<keanu|afk> Chiarot, not sure if it makes a difference (but I do know that the wireless cards are different, so who knows) but it is the 'windows version' of the laptop, and I installed ubuntu myself
<RAOF> Tuv0k: xubuntu != ubuntu.  I don't think kubuntu has pulse by default, either.
<Tuv0k> thx :/
<Chiarot> alrighty, lets see if i can find something, i rember a mate of mine in class had same problem with a acer laptop
<keanu|afk> ok, thanks
<Chiarot> if hes online ill see what he did to fix
<Tuv0k> I'll get it working
<RAOF> Tuv0k: A simple "aptitude install pulseaudio" will pull it in for you, though.
<Tuv0k> just thought it was default
<Tuv0k> I had it working in gutsy
<Tuv0k> was hoping I was not going to have to hack
<Tuv0k> and assumed hardy was hardy
<Tuv0k> but here we go with this *buntu garbage
 * Tuv0k grumble
<leftyfb> Tuv0k: Hardy is not released yet
<Tuv0k> pulse has been working in hardy for me since the start
<Tuv0k> you have me mistaken for a noob
<Tuv0k> I know when its released
<keanu|afk> Chiarot, At the bottom of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/186940 another user mentions sound being soft - same sound card
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186940 in linux "SigmaTel STAC9228 8.04 Broken" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<RAOF> Tuv0k: "Hardy, as always, has the latest Gnome release" :).  Generally, when we refer without qualification we're referring to Ubuntu - Kubuntu & Xubuntu have different sets of defaults (as do Ubuntu-studio and Mythbuntu, etc).
<Chiarot> yup, and i have no problems with sound on a old 1100 diminsion dell
<Chiarot> (what im using atm.....)
<Tuv0k> RAOF, I'm learning that. I've never touch the other variants until I got this old Dell, I put xubuntu on it, well come to think of it, it really is not a xubuntu cd. It was installed from the server cd, as I do all my installs.
<keanu|afk> same sound card?
<SpartanII117> the most you can do is subscribe to the big and see if anyone finds a solution.
<keanu|afk> k
<Tuv0k> I never use the generic full desktop cds, like the noobs
<Tuv0k> all from server cds
<Chiarot> lol, i just wait, buy a external harddrive and use that XD
<Tuv0k> so that I if no one else, maintain consistency
<Chiarot> i think i got about 7 or 8 different linux flavors XD
<Tuv0k> nvrmind, I'll hack at it and it it working as per usual
<Chiarot> then a few days back i was like :O beta for ubutu..... must *drooling* have
 * Tuv0k this is getting old
<jast-mxm__> quick vmware questions, since no one in #vmware is answering: when allocating diskspace should i split my space into 2gb files or leave as one file? which has better performance implications?
<jbroome> totally not #ubuntu+1 related
 * jast-mxm__ sighs "sorry" i'll go bug them some more
<SpartanII117> uou might try the regular ubuntu channel
<jbroome> that's probably on the google somewhere
<bazhang> jast-mxm__: either works up to you really
<SpartanII117> Chiarot: i do the samr about 1-1.5 months before final
<RAOF> jast-mxm__: The only reason you'd want to split your files is if you're using a broken filesystem (like fat32).
<SpartanII117> (on a secondary machene ofcourse)
<jast-mxm__> raof: thanks
<jast-mxm__> i'm doing this in 8.04 if it matters ^_^
<Chiarot> :O sounds like fun
<SpartanII117> very
 * Chiarot wishes game devolopers would start recoginizing linux =(
 * SpartanII117 agrees
<Chiarot> or hel leven mac :D
<Chiarot> hell even *
<Chiarot> *drools...... wants mac so badly=* lol
<secret901> anyone know anything about audio not working after an update to Hardy?
<SpartanII117> just posix compatible would be awesome
<Chiarot> lmfao, nah Photoshop :D
<JohnPhys> Is anyone affected by Bug #190848 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190848 in gnome-terminal "font in terminal does not resemble font in preview" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190848
<Chiarot> like sure theres wine......
<Chiarot> but it doesnt beat the real thing :P
<SpartanII117> secret901: audio in general or audio in wine?
<secret901> after I update to Hardy, my audio just isn't recognized anymore
<SpartanII117> Chiarot: does for me:)
<JohnPhys> secret901:  My sound works, though I did a clean install.  Many people ask about sound issues in here, so I'm sure there's some bug reports on it in launchpad
<Chiarot> anyways im out, buddies want me to play FFXI :P -.- ugh! back to windows    ill c hat later :)
<SpartanII117> ok
<SpartanII117> ttyl
<keanu|afk> Chiarot, Following method K on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller, it seems dell's package would work, but it's for 2.6.22 =/
<SpartanII117> keanu|afk: sorry, he just left
<secret901> SpartanII117: after that, I reinstalled alsa from source; and get really static-y sound
<keanu|afk> SpartanII117, heh, didn't notice
<SpartanII117> sec, do you have a digital out turned up in volume-control?
<SpartanII117> *sec
<SpartanII117> * secret901
<secret901> SpartanII117: I can't use volume control, it can't recognize my audio card
<SpartanII117> ok...
<secret901> SpartanII117: after I get all static-y sound, I removed the kernel and reinstalled it from source
<SpartanII117> it sounds to me like you have a conflicting digital output
<secret901> SpartanII117: then I'm back to square one
<secret901> SpartanII117: it was working perfectly in Gutsy
<SpartanII117> can you just force install the gutsy debs?
<secret901> SpartanII117: I think Hardy used some new untested audio system
<secret901> SpartanII117: I have no idea how
<SpartanII117> try removing everything pulseaudio related and puting in all the alsa stuff
<secret901> SpartanII117: that sounds kindda risky
<secret901> SpartanII117: and I have no idea what's related
<SpartanII117> then i dont know what to tellyou, check launch pad with the name ou your audio chip/
<Jordan_U> secret901, You are just getting statiky sound? Try turning down some of the channels, it's probably just clipping ( try staying out of the red in alsamixer )
<secret901> Jordan_U: I tried all of that, didn't work.  But after I reinstalled the kernel I'm back to square one
<secret901> Jordan_U: and now I can't get any sound to work
<Jordan_U> secret901, ( Did I try to help you earlier ?) Does asound conf list print anything?
<Jordan_U> secret901, make that "asoundconf list" ( one word :)
<secret901> Jordan_U: I don't think you've helped me before; no sound cards are recognized
<secret901> Jordan_U: I have an Intel 82801G audio controller
<Jordan_U> secret901, I don't know then, if you are desperate try OSS, I've heard a lot of hype about it, not sure if it really lives up to it though
<secret901> Jordan_U: I tried OSS too...works OK but crashes when I have 2 programs trying to use sound at the same time
<secret901> Jordan_U: and doesn't really integrate with volume control
<secret901> Jordan_U: but I guess beggars can't be choosers...
<Jordan_U> secret901, You might be able to get around that by using pulseaudio
<secret901> Jordan_U: isn't that what's causing all my woes in the first place?
<Jordan_U> secret901, I doubt it, pulseaudio is just runs on top of ALSA / OSS so it probably didn't break them
<techqbert> can anybody help me with eclipse?  ever since 8.04, eclipse thinks java.util.Scanner doesn't exist.
<secret901> Jordan_U: does Hardy come with some new version of alsa or something
<pen> is there a way to make gmail support firefox 3 beta 4?
<SpartanII117> pen: it does
<secret901> pen: what is it not supporting?
<Jordan_U> secret901, It's a new version but not anything drastic
<secret901> Jordan_U: it's drastic to me...
<Jordan_U> pen, Works fine here
<pen> I use Firefox 3 beta 4 and gmail said it's not supported
<Hello_Drupal> guys is this a support channel?
<pen> I don't know why
<secret901> pen: are you using some extension that changes the user-client?
<Jordan_U> Hello_Drupal, Sort of, when you use a Beta OS you give up some expectation of support :)
<pen> secret901: maybe, let me check
<pen> aha, yes, I think I will just change it back it should be fine then, thx
<secret901> pen: yw
<pen> :)
<Hello_Drupal> ok i did a screen right felp .. and it seems that i can't get it right back at what it was .. does anyone have an idea?
<secret901> Jordan_U: so how do I set pulseaudio to sit on top of oss instead of alsa?
<pen> secret901: easy, just configure app to use pulseaudio
<pen> secret901: instead of alsa
<Jordan_U> secret901, I don't know, hopefully you just enable pulseaudio and it will realize that it needs to use OSS
<pen> secret901: that works on almost all the apps I use
<keanu> is there any way to get dell's custom l-b-m to work with the 2.6.24 kernel?
<secret901> pen: how do I set an app to change the audio program?  When I switched to oss, it works for vlc but not for mplayer
<JohnPhys> l-b-m?
<secret901> pen: and it locks up oss when more than one program tries to use the audio card
<Jordan_U> secret901, Set up gnome to use pulseaudio, for mplayer use -ao pulse
<keanu> linux-backports-module (dell website referred to it as l-b-m)
<pen> secret901: just set both to pulseaudio
<pen> secret901: no need to worry about alsa or oss
<secret901> pen: alsa is borking my system
<JohnPhys> ah ok
<secret901> pen: it's not recognizing my card
<secret901> Jordan_U: can you be more detailed? I don't know how to set up gnome
<pen> secret901: how do you know?
<Jordan_U> secret901, System -> Preferences -> Sound
<pen> secret901: did you try to install oss before?
<keanu> JohnPhys, based on the 11 methods on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller, dell's custom copy of it seems to be the only thing that works
<keanu> only problem is, it's for an old kernel
<secret901> pen: I upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy, and the audio stopped working; volume control says it can't find an audio device
<secret901> pen: then I tried installing OSS, it seems to work, but isn't integrated into the system
<pen> secret901: uninstall oss
<secret901> pen: I did
<pen> secret901: and make all alsa to pulseaudio
<pen> secret901: in System | Preferences | Sound too
<secret901> pen: how do I do that? alsa isn't even working because it's not recognizing my card
<chequers> Hi, I'm getting a lot of messages in /var/log/messages like this: `Mar 31 12:37:42 aj-laptop kernel: [ 1872.863436] input: b43-phy0 as /devices/virtual/input/input49`
<keanu> JohnPhys, and it fixes the second headphone jack =/
<chequers> Does anyone know what they mean?
<pen> secret901: can you hear sound if you choose pulseaudio instead als?
<secret901> pen: nope
<pen> what is your default device in sound preference?
<secret901> pen: I get an error
<yell0w> hi guys, does anyway know how to fix ndiswrapper problem with hardy beta on a bcm4318 ?
<pen> secret901: could you be more specific?
<chequers> yell0w: there's a new driver available for it, I'm using the new driver
<yell0w> chequers: where ?
<chequers> it's called b43, although I'm having some problems with it..
<secret901> pen: I set sound playback to be PulseAudio Sound Server, I get the error: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<chequers> yell0w: it was the default in the restricted driver manager for me
<yell0w> chequers: b43 doesn't work for me, so i switched back to ndiswrapper, which worked in gutsy, but now not working
<pen> secret901: how about auto?
<secret901> pen: originally, they're all autodetect
<pen> secret901: does it work?
<pen> secret901: ok, what is your kernel?
<secret901> pen: none of the choices work
<secret901> pen: how do I find that? I remember removing the kernel that comes with Hardy Beta and installing another one from source
<chequers> yell0w: it's not working for me, but I'm trying to get b43 working as ndiswrapper brings nothing but pain and is now obsolete anyway imo :P
<secret901> pen: but not sure if it's the same version
<pen> secret901: I mean your kernel version
<secret901> pen: yes, the Linux kernel
<yell0w> chequers: does ndiswrapper works for you ?
<pen> secret901: What is the version you are using?
<secret901> pen: I have no idea, how do I find that out?
<chequers> yell0w: on 8.04? haven't tried. on 7.10? yes.
<pen> secret901: go to system monitor and click System tab
<pen> secret901: it should show you the kernel you are using currently
<secret901> pen: 2.6.24-12 generic
<yell0w> chequers: if it does, let me know
<pen> secret901: you know where system monitor is right?
<secret901> pen: yes, the version is 2.6.24-12 generic
<pen> secret901: did you uninstall oss completely and reinstall alsA?
<secret901> pen: yes, I uninstalled oss; not sure if I reinstalled alsa, but it seems to be installed
<pen> secret901: did it work before you upgrade?
<secret901> pen: yes, it worked perfectly
<pen> secret901: so it might be that oss is messing up alsa
<Jordan_U> secret901, How did you install OSS?
<secret901> pen: not a chance, since I never had OSS before all this problem started
<secret901> pen: I upgraded to Hardy, then the sound stopped working
<secret901> pen: so I followed someone's advice and removed alsa and reinstalled a newer version from source
<pen> secret901: did alsa work for you?
<pen> secret901: before you install oss?
<secret901> pen: no
<secret901> pen: it worked in Gutsy, not Hardy
<pen> secret901: alsa?
<secret901> pen: yes, alsa worked fine in Gutsy
<pen> secret901: then why would you want to install oss?
<pen> secret901: is it after you upgrade?
<secret901> pen: because it stopped working after I upgraded the computer to Hardy
<pen> secret901: ok, try reinstall alsa and switch to pulseaudio
<secret901> pen: alsa is installed
<pen> secret901: I assume you uninstall oss completely
<secret901> pen: yes
<pen> secret901: can you use alsa now?
<pen> secret901: can it detect your devices?
<secret901> pen: alsa is installed, but my audio cards are not recognized
<secret901> pen: I'm back to where I started when I first upgraded to Hardy
<secret901> pen: oss isn't the problem here, it's alsa
<secret901> pen: a lot of work had been done to the intel module
<pen> secret901: what is your sound card?
<secret901> pen:    82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller with STAC9200 Codec
<secret901> pen: my laptop comes with Ubuntu installed; it's supported by Dell
<eduardo> Question: how do i enable javascript in firefox?
<secret901> eduardo: did you disable it?
<secret901> Jordan_U: I installed OSS using a .deb file
<eduardo> secrect901, no but i cant see videos in youtube
<pen> secret901: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1742116
<secret901> eduardo: is it telling you that you need to install Flash?
<Jordan_U> secret901, You should definitely check if there is a bug already filed then,
<pen> secret901: reboot afer you followed the steps
<eduardo> secret901, either that or having javascript turned off
<secret901> pen: I'm sure this is a Hardy problem; since it worked fine in Gutsy
<pen> secret901: did you try to add the line?
<nikrud> speaking of flash, is anyone else seeing the 'play 3 seconds and stop' behavior?
<Jordan_U> secret901, Because a bug like sound not working on a Dellbuntu is not going to last long :)
<secret901> Jordan_U: I filed a bug, but haven't heard anything; I saw a similar bug that was fixed and tried it, but it gets me nowhere
<yell0w> hi guys, does anyway know how to fix ndiswrapper problem with hardy beta on a bcm4318 ? (it worked in gutsy)
<Jordan_U> nikrud, There is a bug filed, I belive it has to do with pulseaudio and has been fixed but only for new installs ( so it's a config file issue ), but that's just from memory
<secret901> pen: I don't think it's necessary, since this post was years ago and only applicable to earlier versions of Ubuntu
<secret901> pen: this laptop comes with Feisty, and it also worked fine in Gutsy
<nikrud> I saw a firefox2 download, but not firefox3.
<secret901> eduardo: try reloading the file, I sometimes get that message if my connection is slow
<secret901> eduardo: I mean the page
<pen> secret901: sometimes this is not apply only to the specific distro, you have  to try before you can prove that. I sometimes fix my problem from old threads, you just need to back the files.
<pen> secret901: *backup
<danuel> Does anyone know why Hardy doesn't allow mounting of windows volumes (NTFS) without sudo?  "You are not privileged to mount this volume"
<secret901> pen: ok, I'll try it
<pen> secret901: just come back if you still experience problems
<secret901> pen: I'm sure I will, bbl
<pen> :)
<CarlFK> what do I have to install so that u-server will mount usb drives when I plug them in?
<secret901> pen: I'm back
<secret901> too bad he's gone
<Scientus> how do i rerun the install hardware scripts
<SpartanII117> secret901: still having problems?
<secret901> SpartanII117: yup
<secret901> SpartanII117: I think I'm gonna try OSS
<secret901> SpartanII117: alsa seems really messed up in my computer
<SpartanII117> ok, good luck
<AnswerGuy> Is there a simple way to get a LiveCD boot to refrain from starting X ... to just boot into text mode?
<AnswerGuy> BTW: 8.04 beta LiveCD can be booted over a network without any changes to the kernel nor to the inird; just pop the kernel and init rd into the tftpboot area, add the magice to your pxelinux.cfg/default, copy the rest of the CD contents to someplace suitable, NFS export that and away you go.
 * AnswerGuy grumps at all those typos cause by his laggy line. :(
<JohnPhys> does anyone know why gnome-system-tools is not installed in hardy by default?
<Scientus> will hardy survive a switch from vmware image to physical install?
<Scientus> a nd how would i do such a switch
<JohnPhys> among other things, it provided teh "share folders" gui frontend for sharing files via nfs and smb
<Scientus> how do i rerun the install hardware scripts
<DanaG> Hmm, I got a 750GB backup drive that I'm trying to figure out how to partition.
<JohnPhys> Scientus:  That sounds extremely tricky and awful to do.  Any reason why you don't just want to do a regular install?
<DanaG> If I maintain the same proportions between partitions as on my internal drive (minus swap), round, and then add, I get just over 3 gigs left over.
<Scientus> i want to create a complicated entwork with multiple virtual machines on 1 computer before deploying them
<DanaG> That's kinda' interesting; now I have to decide where to put it.
<Scientus> ubuntu isnt recognizing my usb hd
<eduardo> Question: I'm trying to install flash player 9, and instalation asks me to type in firefox location, does anybody know its location?
<eduardo> Question: I'm trying to install flash player 9, and instalation asks me to type in firefox location, does anybody know its location?
<JohnPhys> eduardo, what installation method are you using?
<eduardo> terminal
<JohnPhys> what specifically?
<eduardo> johnphys:  tar xzvf /home/eduardo/Desktop/Downloads/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<JohnPhys> eduardo:  is there a reason you're not installing from the repositories?
<eduardo> i didnt know it was on the repo
<eduardo> i think i just found it
<eduardo> its under usr
<JohnPhys> well, a meta-package is that downloads it from adobe's site
<JohnPhys> flashplugin-nonfree
<JohnPhys> if you go to youtube (or any flash site) in firefox it should ask you to install the plugin, and then give you the option of adobe flash or gnash
<eduardo> i chose adobe flash
<eduardo> i cant install it..
<eduardo> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<eduardo> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla): /usr/lib/mozilla
<eduardo> WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<eduardo> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<eduardo> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla): /usr/lib/mozilla/
<eduardo> WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<eduardo> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<eduardo> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):
<eduardo> thats its location.. /usr/lib/mozilla/ idk why its not working
<JohnPhys> well when you choose adobe flash from within firefox, everything should be nice and automated and you should not need to mess with the terminal
<eduardo> well it wasnt lol
<JohnPhys> heh, try again?
<JohnPhys> you should not need to dl manually from adobe's site
<JohnPhys> try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<eduardo> kk
<eduardo> ill try
<quentusrex> For some reason the ubuntu kernel 2.6.24-12 generic fails to boot and hangs at the message "Waiting for Root File system... ..."
<eduardo> ok its working now
<eduardo> thx
<JohnPhys> Why the gnome-system-tools package not installed in Hardy beta by default?  Is there another way to use a gui to set up smb/nfs file shares?  I tried searching the forums, bugs, blueprints, and answers, and didn't see anything obvious.  Thanks for your time (and the great distro!)
<Griswold> JohnPhys, shares-admin is what I used
<Griswold> System->Administration->Shared Folders is where to find it.
<quentusrex> Anyone know why the kernel 2.6.24-12 generic would fail to boot???
<JohnPhys> Griswold:  That's my question. The shares-admin command seems to be provided by the gnome-system-tools package, which is not installed (there's no "Shared Folders" menu item) on a Hardy Beta clean install.
<Griswold> Oh, I see
<earl> does anyone know a fair amount about powernowd?
<Griswold> JohnPhys, I just did an upgrade.
<JohnPhys> Griswold:  I guessed so :)
<Griswold> Maybe ask in the devel channel?
<JohnPhys> I did, they suggested that topic was more suited over here
<Griswold> Ahh
<JohnPhys> *better, not more
<Griswold> Maybe open a launchpad bug?
<JohnPhys> also tried searching ubuntuforums.org, as well as bugs/answers/blueprints in launchpad
<RAOF> earl: A better way of finding out what you want is to just ask your question about powernowd, and then people can see if they know the answer.
<earl> i'm curious as to whether or not it's a good idea to reduce the poll interval to like 100ms or maybe 10ms.
<RAOF> 10ms is likely to be counterproductive, you'll be waking the cpu at 100Hz.
<RAOF> earl: What exactly would you like the result of your change to be?  Faster system?  Lower power consumption?
<earl> a little bit of both i guess?
<digin4> zOMG
<DanaG> Damn, I wish manufacturers would make their damn drives in nice even sizes.  None of this "698.64GB" stuff.
<DanaG> It' makes it REEEEALLY hard to decide how to divide partitions.
<earl> i just figure reducing the poll interval would make it increase quicker to meet load, and subsequently turn it down quicker when its no longer necessary
<earl> but i do realize there's an upper limit to the returns from this
<DanaG> (note: hard to decide, not hard to calculate)
<RAOF> earl: That would make sense, but it's quite possible that 1s is the right interval.  The transition busy->not busy doesn't really happen very often, and you don't want to substantially increase your baseload wakeups.
<earl> i guess
<earl> is powernowd new in hardy?
<RAOF> No, not at all.
<RAOF> Been there for _ages_.
<earl> up until hardy, i used kubuntu. and there was a neat little applet that let you set power states... has gnome just never had one?
<DanaG> Intel could've singlehandedly saved the world perhaps millions or billions of watts, without ditching P4, if they had merely included SpeedStep on ALL processors.
<RAOF> earl: Oh, it's got some.  The CPUfreq applet.
<earl> raof: the panel applet? far as i can tell that doesn't give me any control over anything other htan appearance
<RAOF> earl: You need to have them installed suid root, which we don't do by default, so you can't change the freq.
<earl> is it trivial to change that?
<RAOF> Also, there's a couple of hidden switches in gconf under gnome-power-manager.  On the basis that you generally don't want to actually change
<RAOF> policy very often.
<RAOF> earl: Yeah, totally.  sudo chmod +s /wherever/the/applet/is, I think.
<earl> what do you mean, "don't want to"
<digin4> DO NOT WANT!
<earl> DO NOT WANTTT
<earl> No seriously though
<RAOF> As in, you generally want to set it to a sane default, and forget it?
<digin4> ;)
<earl> well
<earl> i like having the ability to set it to minimum
<earl> or to maximum
<earl> or to automatic
<earl> the kde applet let me do that. i was happy.
<RAOF> Yeah, well.  For that, the magic /apps/gnome-power-manager/ui/cpufreq_show boolean is provided for you.
<pwuertz> hi, since hardy nautilus does not use the labels of my local filesystems anymore.. instead, my filesystems appear as "20.0 GB Media"... which is irritating if you have 2 filesystems with the same size
<pwuertz> so you cannot distinguish between them
<pwuertz> is there a way to convince nautilus to use labels instead of sizes?
<RAOF> pwuertz: Mine does, actually.  But only the filesystem label, or somesuch.
<pwuertz> RAOF: for removable media or for local filesystems as well?
<pwuertz> because removable media appears by name as you would expect
<earl> raof: not sure i understood that last comment
<RAOF> Oh, I don't have any unfstab'd local filesystems.
<RAOF> earl: Ah.  Fire up gconf-editor, navigate to apps->gnome-power-manager->ui and check the "cpufreq_show" box.
<pwuertz> RAOF: oh my are fstab'd... but on the desktop.. the mounted filesystems appear by size
<RAOF> Hm.  ???  Dunno.
<earl> OH gnome-power-manager is the applet that shows whether or not i'm running on battery power?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> And has the "suspend" and whatnot, and power graphs, and such.
<earl> no wonder gnome-power-manager in aterminal didn't do anything
<earl> lol
<RAOF> Heh.
<earl> man my computer still won't suspend
<earl> even though fglrx 8.3 is supposed to work with suspend, it does not
<pwuertz> RAOF: like... I have 2 filesystems mounted at /media/data(1|2)... mounted by fstab ..... and nautilus places "20.0 GB Media" icons on the desktop
<RAOF> pwuertz: That's kinda annoying.  Maybe bug-file-worthy?
<RAOF> earl: Hah.  Restricted drivers = fail.
<earl> oh yes they fail heartily
<pwuertz> RAOF: oki
<earl> but i want my compiz. =)
 * RAOF continues to watch nouveau clone at the princely rate of 14KiB/s.
<earl> i should also set icon policy to "always" huh?
<RAOF> Probably useful, yeah :)
<earl> so i checked that box and there doesn't seem to be any added control. is it because i still haven't chmod'ed that other thing
<pwuertz> RAOF: most of the filesystem-detection stuff is done through Hal these days... can I get a list of the systems as reported by hal?
<RAOF> No.  Right click->Preferences, and the "on battery" and "on AC" tabs will have the CPUFreq policy associated with them.
<earl> RAOF: http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/8145/screenshotpowermanagemeve9.png
<RAOF> You've flicked the gconf switch to true?
<earl> http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/3900/screenshotconfigurationae8.png
<fr500> hey
<fr500> recently i read about a small ubuntu variant for vmware applications
<fr500> what was it's name?
<earl> RAOF: there's a tab under gnome-power-manager called cpufreq. doesnt seem to be anything useful in there though
<earl> RAOF: found the problem. it's because i gconf-editor'ed as root
<RAOF> Hah, right.
<earl> whaaat
<earl> how am i supposed to know! it's a configuration program, i figured i should sudo it
<DanaG> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<DanaG> hah!
<DanaG> Well, now you know for the future.
<earl> and knowing is half the battle!
<earl> 'CAUSE KNOWLEDGE IS POWER
<DanaG> Oh hey, speaking of labels.... how do you set an NTFS volume label?
<DanaG> Oh, and for a backup drive, am I better off with ext2 or ext3?
<DanaG> The partition will be 230GB.
<earl> brb. gonna see if the latest round of updates fixed my wireless
<pwuertz> why not use ext3?
<pwuertz> is there a reason for choosing ext2 over ext3?
<DanaG> Yay, I love how Firewire has DMA.
<DanaG> Biiiiiig difference in CPU usage.
<DanaG> USB 2.0 sucks.
<DanaG> Along with the thing of sudo versus gksu/gksudo, I prefer aptitude over apt-get.
<_ruben> fr500: JeOS
<JohnPhys> DanaG:  yeah, but I think synaptic uses apt-get, and mixing aptitude and apt-get isn't the best thing, iirc.  They don't track each other's dependencies.
<Plantain> Do I have to use updatemanager -d to do that Hardy upgrade? Can I no longer just edit sources.list and replace gutsy with hardy?
<_ruben> (just enough os)
<JohnPhys> Plantain:  I don't think it's *ever* a good idea to just do that, as there are a lot of packages that need to be removed, config files changed, etc., that I think the updatemanager handles.
<DanaG> I use aptitude almost exclusively.
<DanaG> For dist-upgrading, it takes quite a bit of wrangling, though.
<Plantain> JohnPhys: Do you know of any way I can specify the mirrors it uses then? update-manager wants to download 1.2GB, which will take days from the US Ubuntu mirror :/
<Birmaan> morning
<DanaG> That thing it'll do from sources.list, won't it?
<Plantain> DanaG: It rewrites that with US Mirrors :/.
<DanaG> I'd call that trampling.
<DanaG> What happens if you have additional custom mirrors?
<Plantain> It disables them
<DanaG> Any of you use simple-backup?
<DanaG> Does it do hardlinks for incremental backups?
<Lynoure> DanaG: I'm a dirvish fan myself
<DanaG> Dirvish?
<Lynoure> Can you rephrase the question? I have problem understanding one word questions
<JohnPhys> DanaG:  I've  tried, but have never been able to get it to work
<Lynoure> DanaG: or, I can take a wild shot: "Yes, really, Dirvish" or "it's a rsync based system for hardlinked incremental backups"
<JohnPhys> Plantain:  I think it just uses the mirrors in your sources.list file, actually
<jbroome> DanaG: from the webpage:  Sbackup doesn’t create a new backup file each time it runs and it creates an incremental backup.
<Plantain> JohnPhys: It pops up with an error complaining that my mirrors don't work, then rewrites them
<JohnPhys> hmm....are the mirrors you are specifying functioning?  do they actually have hardy?
<DanaG> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeVault
<DanaG> I like what "faubackup" does, but I'd like something more automatic, and less obtrusive.
<Lynoure> DanaG: what I use is nightly-automatic, non obstrusive. But one could automate faubackup too, I think
<Lynoure> Gone now, I think I'm in his ignore or something.
<DanaG> I'm still here.
<spiniker> hello how can i adjust screen resolution on hardy,im stuck with 800x600 screen,i was wondering if i could increase it..im using an hp laptop
<cptflee> Dana, isnt it woman's name?
<DanaG> Yeah, but I'm a guy.  The name is sort of both, actually.
<jbroome> !tell spiniker about resolution
<_ruben> dana international was sort both as well </ot>
<cptflee> lol
<_ruben> +of
<spiniker> yes jbroome?
<spiniker> can u help me?
<jbroome> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DanaG> Worst thing about having a new big hard drive: deciding how to partition it.  Damn 3 OSes: OS X, Windows, and Linux -- there's no "one filesystem to rule them all"
<DanaG> Thus, I have to decide how much space to use for each partition.
<DanaG> And then I just realized I hadn't accounted for my random-stuff partition on another hard drive.
<hischild_> and you could start all over again? :p
<jbroome> I didn't give my win partition enough space when i set it up.  I had no idea Steam used so much space
<DanaG> Well, luckily, I haven't backed up anything onto it yet, so all I'd have to redo is finding the partition sizes.
<cptflee> i have 3 hdds, ussualy use 1st 30 gb for OSes
<cptflee> rest for data
<DanaG> Internal drive:  200 GB:  5.25 recovery partition, 30 OS X, 90 Vista, 60 Hardy.
<cptflee> dont use many partitions, it fragment data a lot
<DanaG> Well, what filesystems out there can do this:
<DanaG> hardlink, files over 4GB, readable and writable by ALL 3 OSes. ?
<cptflee> can osx access ntfs or ext3?
<jbroome> oof.  HFS+ is the sticker
<cptflee> you may try installing third party driver also
<DanaG> Hmm, I'd have to get MacDrive... but it might be worth it... as long as it does removable drives and can replicate permissions.
<DanaG> Oh, but then I wouldn't be able to use the built-in restore thingy on the Vista DVD.
<orvokki> Hmm, iirc OS X can r NTFS and r/w ext3 but can't format either.
<cptflee> so windows can do ext3 too
<DanaG> Yeah, but if it's uncleanly unmounted, it wants to format the partition, instead of making it RO.
<DanaG> That's stupid.
<orvokki> Windows can only do ext3 with a special driver and some consider those unstable.
<cptflee> FAT32?
<DanaG> No hardlinks, no files above 4GB, and it's prone to random "OH hey, a hole!  Let's truncate!"
<JohnPhys> fat32 can't handle files over 4GB
<cptflee> mm not for big hdds probably
<jbroome> fat32 can DIAF
<jbroome> obviously the solution is to get a big 'ole PowerMac and run vista/hardy in parallels. :)
<jbroome> err, macpro.  sorry
<DanaG> Can it run HL2?
<jbroome> Hum, bootcamp vista then.
<cptflee> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Ext3_in_windows
<DanaG> That won't work on the boot DVD.
<jbroome> then you're fooked
<orvokki> DanaG: Heh, even Linux can run HL2. ;>
<gatestone> How do I make gnome-terminal open full screen be default?
<DanaG> Not through PulseAudio, though.
<cptflee> orvokki: with half performance of windows? and bugs probably
<DanaG> Wine + PulseAudio == no worky.
<orvokki> cptflee: Eh, Wine is about as fast as Windows when it works usually.
<orvokki> Sometimes slower, sometimes faster.
<DanaG> And Creative's "Host OpenAL" (host-based OpenAL with EAX) doesn't work under Wine, even though it's just a few DLL files.
<cptflee> orvokki: wrong
<cptflee> orvokki: this not applies to direct3d-opengl translation
<jbroome> gatestone: there's a --geometry switch to gnome-terminal.  Using that in the shortcut to terminal should get you what you're looking for
 * DanaG loves having a Hitachi 7K200-200 in his laptop.
<DanaG> Best thing I've done with it: boot Ultimate Boot CD, run Hitachi Feature Tool, and set APM to something like 200, with it being a PERSISTENT setting.
<orvokki> cptflee: Compiz has so far been the more significant reduction in performance though.
<gatestone> jbroome, thx, I'll do that but I'd like to that be saved to gnome-terminal profile...
<cptflee> orvokki: how compiz relate to wine?
<orvokki> cptflee: When Compiz is running, all OpenGL rendering goes through Compiz.
<orvokki> Thus all OpenGL applications and games turn slower.
<cptflee> orvokki: running wine with compiz enabled not recommended
 * DanaG currently only has 128MB of VRAM.
<orvokki> cptflee: Yes. Most Ubuntu users probably still does it though since Ubuntu has Compiz Fusion on by default. ;>
<cptflee> "Don't use Compiz or KDE composite with Wine" from #wine topic
<hischild_> funny
<hischild_> i never have a problem with it
<DanaG> Wine doesn't work for me, because I insist on running stuff through PulseAudio.
<Zvezdichko> what if you use kde4
<cptflee> orvokki: 3dmark06, vista 8099, wine 2111
<ubotu> Wine bug 2111 in -unknown "Microchip MPLAB 5.70 dialogs doesnt work" [Normal,Closed: abandoned] http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2111
<Zvezdichko> Kwin should be the default
<orvokki> hischild_: It's a performance issue at the very least and it's known to trigger some bugs in the past.
<jbroome> speaking of compiz, i'm getting a "The Composite extension is not available" error when i bump up the visual effects.  I should probably track that down in my xorg.conf
<orvokki> DanaG: Well, yeah. PulseAudio is also not recommended because of sound latency issues.
<orvokki> (Possible sound latency issues anyway)
<hischild_> orvokki: what's the alternative?metacity? because i experience no difference between the 2
<orvokki> hischild_: Did you completely disable Composite from xorg.conf?
<cptflee> hischild_: i even cant run native linux opengl apps correcly with compiz enabled
<hischild_> cptflee: ati?
<zniavre> hello
<hischild_> orvokki: no
<cptflee> cptflee: nvidia
<hischild_> cptflee: odd
<zniavre> i wondering wich tool got the truth for my screen resolution >http://img379.imageshack.us/img379/2195/hardy1ri7.jpg
 * DanaG hopes ATI will be decent enough to switch to, by the end of June.
<orvokki> hischild_: Did you kill compiz off altogether so it's not running in the background?
<DanaG> I'm so sick of nvidia issues (Windows AND Linux).
<cptflee> DanaG: welcome to ati issues
<DanaG> And I want to support a company that (now) supports open-source.
<cptflee> ;)
<hischild_> orvokki: i switched by executing metacity --replace ...
<orvokki> DanaG: *shrug* I've heard claims that Xorg devs like Intel drivers the most.
<cptflee> i hope larabree will be good
<cptflee> larrabee
<orvokki> hischild_: Heh, I wouldn't personally trust on that without seeing it actually shut down the Compiz process.
<hischild_> orvokki: i can understand from your point of view ... yet for me it still works like a charm :-) (both on an 7000M and 8600 GT)
<orvokki> Right. It works for me too and I accept possible performance loss since it's not noticeable for me currently.
<orvokki> But that doesn't mean there isn't any. :)
<orvokki> It just goes to the benchmarking area.
<orvokki> Even the claimed 15% performance loss isn't really significant for older games.
<hischild_> orvokki: i never experienced even a single percent loss .... tbh wine runs games better for me then windows would .... for example audiosurf ....
<sintacto> bash fonts are messed up after upgrade
<DanaG> Heh, I had divided up my space according to proportions on my two partitions -- but then I realized that:  oops, I forgot about my 178.52GiB of random stuff.
<DanaG> I should probably go through that random stuff some time and weed out what I'll likely never use again.
<sintacto> some letters are touching eachother
<cptflee> hischild_: try benchmark Oblivion
<cptflee> you will be surprised
<hischild_> cptflee: never tried the game ... dont have it either :P
<cptflee> hischild_: its best
<sintacto> i am a bot
<sintacto> ignore me
<DanaG> I'll have to boot Windows to do that; I'd rather go to bed for now, for tonight.
<hischild_> cptflee: the game? it's not really my style
<cptflee> hischild_: what you play than? casual gamer?
<sintacto> games are for kids
<DanaG> so says you.
<DanaG> Other people may disagree.
<sintacto> me
<hischild_> cptflee: hardcore fps gamer ... windows only though (sourceforts mainly, mod of hl2dm)
<sintacto> chess?
<orvokki> Chess is for computers. :P
<DanaG> Oh yeah, garry's mod pulls in essentially ALL Source stuff you own.
<cptflee> hischild_: hardcore fps? then i can recommend rainbow six vegas
<DanaG> it takes a quantifier-that-sounds-very-large-and-contains-at-least-one-swear-word of hard drive space.
<hischild_> cptflee: i've heard about the game, yet never played it. Been to much occupied with my own game :P
<cptflee> hischild_: dunno how you may call you hardcore gamer, even dont know about most popular games
<hischild_> DanaG: i know. Steam itself hits 20 Gb+
<orvokki> Whoa.
<sintacto> hard core!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<orvokki> Well, luckily hard disk space is cheap nowadays.
<sintacto> rock on dudes
<cptflee> i mean not played
<DanaG> Viva la 200GB 7200RPM notebook drive!
<orvokki> ^^
<sintacto> viva!
<hischild_> cptflee: hardcore isn't defined by how many games you know, but how much hour and skill you put into it ...
<sintacto> hardcore = no friends
<orvokki> DanaG: I buy 500GB drives myself nowadays. They seem to have the best space/price ratio.
<DanaG> Lately I haven't been able to play games.  I've been getting hard lockups.
<cptflee> hischild_: do you play Urban Terror? other popular linux games
<hischild_> sintacto: if you think so, then so be it =)
<DanaG> 7200RPM?  Notebook?
<orvokki> Buy an external one? ;>
<hischild_> cptflee: i only made the switch about a month ago, my games still are on windows .... thus no
<DanaG> Anything that causes heavy GPU and heavy disk activity tends to cause hard-lockups on my computer.
<DanaG> That makes it even harder to decide how to split up the partitions.
<hischild_> cptflee: if you can recommend some, i'd appriciate it
<sintacto> off topic
<cptflee> hischild_: actually Urban Terror is cross-platform, quake2/counter strike mix, very addicting. also alienarena, world of padman...
<DanaG> Now I have 3 OSes to back up, one recovery partition (Firefox profile, which won't need snapshots), and a huge amount of space for media and games.
<sintacto> try #hardcoregamer
<hischild_> cptflee: let me look into those.
 * orvokki makes a mental note about Urban Terror
<DanaG> Too many things to back up!
<hischild_> DanaG: get a new HD
<DanaG> No "One filesystem to rule them all" !
<DanaG> I just DID.
<DanaG> That's why I'm having issues deciding how to partition.... the NEW one!
<hischild_> hehe good luck ;)
<sintacto> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
<DanaG> 698.86GB.
<sintacto> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
<DanaG> £££££££££££££¤
<DanaG> €€€€€€€€€€€
<DanaG> ¢¢¢¢¢¢¢¢
<DanaG> Sorry, I just HaaaaAAd to do that.
<orvokki> C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!
<orvokki> Sorry. :P
<DanaG> £€€T.
<cptflee> DanaG: may you benchmark it for me? sudo hdparm -tT /dev/whatever
<DanaG> "My Book Home" -- on FW400.
<DanaG>  Timing cached reads:   2252 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1126.90 MB/sec
<DanaG>  Timing buffered disk reads:  112 MB in  3.03 seconds =  36.99 MB/sec
<cptflee> something is wrong
<cptflee> my segate 750 gb is doing 75 MB/sec
<DanaG> Firewire 400?
<cptflee> mmm no
<cptflee> sata 2
<DanaG> aah.
<DanaG> I just un-partitioned the drive, so I can re-decide later how to divide the space.
<cptflee> FireWire 400 can transfer data between devices at 100, 200, or 400 Mbit/s half-duplex data rates (the actual transfer rates are 98.304, 196.608, and 393.216 Mbit/s, i.e. 12.288, 24.576 and 49.152 megabytes per second respectively)
<DanaG> But first, I need to weed out stuff I'll never use again.
<cptflee> 49 MB/sec
<_ruben> use lvm .. you can easily repartition when needed
<DanaG> Umm, lvm for ntfs?  for hfs+ ?
<DanaG> Nope.
<DanaG> Heh, for some reason, gparted is using 128 sectors (64.00 KiB) blocks for resizing my ntfs.
<DanaG> That's rather slow.
 * DanaG wishes somebody would force hard drive manufacturers to at least mark GiB sizes.
<DanaG> 750 → 698.81
<Wobbo> is the ubuntu-human murine theme in it's definitive stage?
<DanaG> (750-698.81) / 750 == 6.83%.
 * DanaG is is £€€T.
<DanaG> Sure beets just digits --- oops, "beets".
<DanaG> heh.
<DanaG> Dang, now I'm hungry.
<_ruben> gotta love marketing ..
<cptflee> its not marketing, they probably always used 2*10 system
<DanaG> Everything else under the sun uses binary, though.
<cptflee> no, ISPs use decimal too
<_ruben> got the same "issue" on my raid arrays .. 6x200GB (raid5) = 960GB .. 6x250GB (raid5) = 1.2TB :/
<DanaG> YOu don't see 1GB == 0.977GiB DIMMs, do you?
<cptflee> 100 Mbit is decimal
<_ruben> OS's use binary .. manufacturers use decimal .. hence marketing .. hence profit
<cptflee> this is OS problem not conforming to standarts
 * DanaG once remembers having a 1.4 MB file and cursing floppy drives for only being 1.38MB.
<cptflee> 1 GB = 1000 MB
<Trewas> DanaG: that's exactly the reason why every program and device should be using si-based units, so there is no ambiguity whether 4500MB will fit to 4.7GB DVD and so on
<DanaG> Okay, do you want a 976.56MB DIMM?
<cptflee> 1 GiB will be ok
<DanaG> MiB.
<_ruben> cptflee: sure .. since i highly doubt disk manafucturers are trying to force the os writers to change their implementation, i do believe they conform to the standards from a marketing perspective
<orvokki> I'd actually prefer base 2 for all computer-related stuff.
<DanaG> I do, too.
<DanaG> And why do ISPs use bits when files and memory and hard drive space and everything else uses bytes?
<DanaG> Oh, to sound better.
<Trewas> MiB/GiB units are fine where the device really is "binary-sized", but for mass-media etc they are not
<DanaG> 3 megabits sounds better than 384 megabytes.
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> kilobytes on the latter.
<DanaG> So, they should've been forced to make devices binary-sized.
<DanaG> That seems better to me.
<DanaG> Or at least, market them in those units, so it sounds better to use binary sizes.
<Trewas> no, because with binary units you have to whip up a calculator to do conversions between units, which is very user-unfriendly
<DanaG> At least then perhaps my 750GB drive would be 700GiB, not 698.86.
<DanaG> That's a really annoying number to deal with.
<cptflee> lol
<DanaG> 1.14 GiB difference.
<jbroome> yeah, my 500 gb drive is really 459.
<DanaG> po459.something_ugly, I bet.
<DanaG> er.
<cptflee> my hdd is ok, 750 GB as advertised
<cptflee> ;/
<orvokki> I personally find it logical that kilo is 2^10, mega is 2^20 etc.
<tanner> GB != GiB
<orvokki> Erm.
<orvokki> Dammit, should not think while being morning tired.
<orvokki> Anyway, they follow that route.
<DanaG> Heh, you know you're nerdy when you spend time debating units.
 * tanner should not try to think while outstandingly bored
<jbroome> yeah, it's 4am here, i'm going to bed
<orvokki> And yeah, I did mean what I said.
<DanaG> 1:06 AM here.
<tanner> DanaG: where abouts?
<DanaG> Pacific timezone.
<tanner> erm, that was obvious
<DanaG> Oh yeah, gparted uses GiB but marks them as GB.
<DanaG> Lame.
<Dusti[n]> any idea why my sound isnt working now that i upgraded to hardy?
<tanner> DanaG: what state do you live in
<tanner> or perhaps BC?
<DanaG> CA.
<orvokki> Dusti[n]: Which program or all?
<DanaG> Oh, and is 1 GB == 1000 MB * 1024 MB/KB?
<DanaG> or is the latter thing 1000?
<DanaG> Another layer of confusion.
<tanner> yes, 1k
<orvokki> DanaG: It would all be simple if 1 GB == 2^30 B.
<DanaG> er, 1000 MB / GB * 1024 KB / MB
<tanner> 1000*1000
<orvokki> 1 TB == 2^40 B etc.
<tanner> 1 GB is equal to 1000 megabytes
<DanaG> 750 GB * (1000/1024)^3 = 698.49.  That's not 698.86!
<warren_> hi
<DanaG> 750 GB * (1000/1024)^2 = 715.26.
<DanaG> Fine, market stuff in GB, but for god's sake, round the ACTUAL thing to something nice and not ugly.
<cptflee> DanaG: weird
<warren_> i tried kubuntu hardy and find it quite better than gutsy but i couldn't get my nvidia geforce 7600GT to work
<DanaG> Just adding 1.2 GiB to the thing... too much to ask?
<orvokki> warren_: Which CPU?
<warren_> i saw first you can't install it automatically :( so i installed the nvidia-glx package
<warren_> pentium 4
<orvokki> Or rather, is it i386 or x86_64?
<warren_> but that doesn't matter?
<warren_> i386
<orvokki> Might. I think x86_64 nvidia kernel modules are broken.
<warren_> it is i386
<orvokki> Right, can't be that then.
<warren_> glxinfo | grep rendering  :
<warren_> extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<orvokki> You're likely having nv driver now then instead of nvidia?
<warren_> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<cptflee> so you installed driver, you enabled it?
<warren_> erm
<warren_> i simply installed nvidia-glx
<orvokki> Since nv driver would give that kind of info.
<warren_> doesn't the package configure itself?
<cptflee> last time i checked you also should enable it with nvidia-xconfig
<warren_> ok
<DanaG> Bedtime for me now.
<cptflee> but i think you should get nvidia-glx-new
<cptflee> this one probably auto enable itslef
<warren_> ok
<cptflee> itself
<warren_> did a nvidia-xconfig
<warren_> will login again
<warren_> thanks
<orvokki> Yeah, you should use nvidia-glx-new if it works for your card.
<DanaG> Oh hey, did you know nvidia has on-demand vblank interrupts?
<DanaG> You just have to manually enable it in xorg.conf.
<orvokki> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_prefix Hey, cool. A wikipedia article of what we were talking about. ;>
<cptflee> yeah manually enabling driver is better, xconfig messes with xorg.conf too much
<orvokki> Right, so part of the confusion apparently might be because some of the early computers used binary addressing and some decimal addressing...
<orvokki> The situation was clarified in January 1999 with the introduction of kiB and so. k is now never binary, ki is. Right, nice to have that cleared out.
<AnswerGuy> Will someone please tell me how to customize the LiveCD so that a terminal icon appears on the top panel (next to, or even instead of the evolution launcher)?
<AnswerGuy> I've played with gconftool-2 'til my eyes are bleeding and I can never find where the help the thing is being kept!
<AnswerGuy> orvokki I heard that KiB was for decimal "kilobytes" and that K was for binary
<AnswerGuy> Likewise for MiB and GiB vs. MB and GB
<orvokki> 'In January 1999, the International Electrotechnical Commission introduced the prefixes kibi-(Kibibyte), mebi-, gibi-, etc., and the symbols Ki, Mi, Gi, etc. to specify binary multiples of a quantity and eliminate this ambiguity.[19] The names for the new standard are derived from the first two letters of the original SI prefixes followed by bi, short for "binary".'
<AnswerGuy> Wonderful.  Glad they cleared that up for us.   NOT
<orvokki> kibibyte == kiB == binary
<AnswerGuy> That ignored 30 years of prior usage among computer professional (with regard to kilobyte, megabyte, etc.
<orvokki> Actually wrong. Before both meanings were just as accepted.
<orvokki> The former meaning was that MB is can be both binary and decimal.
<orvokki> Now it at least means one thing.
<AnswerGuy> Well, it was common knowlege that memory was measured in binary KB while disks and tapes were measured in "rounded off" (decimal) MB, GB, etc.
<AnswerGuy> No, it doesn't mean just one thing.
<warren_> hi again works
<fraroco> hello everybody. I've installed hardy. I changed the screen and graphics setup for my laptop and I did it bad. how can I know what the correct resolution I should have chosen next time?
<orvokki> Yes, it does. M is always SI mega.
<warren_> has someone seen that in kubuntu gdebi-kde is unabl to install a package?
<AnswerGuy> It means that *maybe* the guy who's talking to you is following one convention, or the other, or is confused by what KiB and MiB is supposed to mean.
<orvokki> :P
<orvokki> Well, true.
<AnswerGuy> orvokki That's nice of them to declare that --- but it doesn't actually change the meaning in any practical way.
<orvokki> AnswerGuy: Though "common knowledge" is a bit of a tricky thing. What if one manufacturer decides it's beneficial for them to use the different one?
<AnswerGuy> So does anyone here know how to get gconftool-2 to add something to your default top panel for new accounts (like when booting the LiveCD and it creates the ubuntu desktop?
<orvokki> Also addressing was either binary or decimal in early computers depending on the particular computer. ;>
<orvokki> And no, I wouldn't.
<AnswerGuy> Well for small numbers of Megabytes the round off between binary and decimal was pretty inconsequenctial
<visik7> hi, does the new version of rhythmbox comein' with Hardy has support for some kind of mp3 portable player ??
<AnswerGuy> inconsequential even
<AnswerGuy> When you get up towards a TB then it gets  to irritating consumers.
 * AnswerGuy things gconf is the result of a Microsoft plot!!!
<orvokki> *shrug* That's why terms shouldn't have been made ambiguous in the first place.
 * AnswerGuy thinks even!!!
<twb> Is there a reason xulrunner is 1.8 but xulrunner-1.9 is (obviously) 1.9, both in hardy?
<twb> I'd have thought the former would become a dummy package for the latter.
<warren_> To all Kubuntu users, can someone read this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/209578 and report if they have the same problem?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209578 in gdebi "gdebi-kde crashes with an memory allocation error" [Undecided,New]
<robotjox> did something change in todays xserver-update? compiz isn't working for me
<loa> Zvezdichko, what about our video bug?
<loa> Have someone rendering bug with intel video card?
<Zvezdichko> don't know, I just got up
<Zvezdichko> :)
<loa> good morning)
<Zvezdichko> hmm, good morning, loa
<Zvezdichko> where are you from ;)
<Zvezdichko> that you are here so early :)
<loa> Russia)
<Zvezdichko> ochen horosho, though I don't speak russian
<loa> Moscow
<Zvezdichko> I'm from Bulgaria
<loa> hehehe
<Zvezdichko> I'd like to see Moscow, especially the Krasny Ploshad
<Zvezdichko> :)
<papodaca> meh im in the good ol USA
<loa> =)
<loa> Zvezdichko, i add mesa to our bug.
<Zvezdichko> I saw this :)
<loa> I try to build intel driver from git.
<Zvezdichko> that's good
<Zvezdichko> I prefer waiting
<loa> xf86-video-intel it is 2d driver (
<loa> we are lamerz))
<Zvezdichko> we may be, but we have to point out as much information as we can so they can make a fix
<Lunks> How to compile nvidia kernel module into kernel source I'm compiling?
<Lunks> I've got kernel_source from repo and nvidia...sh from nvidia
<Lunks> already did ./NVIDIA... --extract-only
<Lunks> but dunno what to do.
<hischild> Lunks: why are you compiling it? why not use the normal restricted one?
<Lunks> hischild: got used to it. :>
<Lunks> plus I wanna learn ;)
<Lunks> Already know how to compile kernel using make-kpkg, but have no idea what to do with nvidia kernel driver =\
<Smegzor> Since upgrading, I can try to change my wallpaper and I see the change in gconf-editor, but wallpaper on my desktop does not change until I restart X.  Whats going on and how do I fix/diagnose it?
<Wobbo> Does the new evolution Gmail callendar feature allow read AND write?
<Smegzor> Also I've lost the ability to manage shared folders (from the pop-up menu and from the system menu).  I tried adding it back to the system menu but after it gets my password, a lot of nothing happens.  I first noticed these missing after a Samba update, but that could be coincidence.  How do I fix that?
<Wobbo> gmail as in google oops!
<loa> Hello friends, is someone here who have problems with rendering on intel cards.
<loa> Zvezdichko, your kernel is from rep?
<Zvezdichko> loa: yep
<loa> ok.
<loa> Zvezdichko, kate /var/log/Xorg.0.log attach it to our bug report.
<loa> Zvezdichko, https://bugs.launchpad.net/mesa/+bug/199823
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199823 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[Hardy] Blender's 3D viewport grid looks strange " [Low,Confirmed]
<loa> let's downgrade =)
<Zvezdichko> Wowww
<Zvezdichko> how did you find this
<loa> look at mesa bug reports.
<Zvezdichko> I have to merge both bugs
<Zvezdichko> I mean, I have to make them duplicate
<Zvezdichko> do you know how
<loa> Zvezdichko, nop.
<Zvezdichko> Found it
<Zvezdichko> marked it as duplicate
<loa> good.
<loa> how i can downgrade packet in hardy from gutsy?
<Zvezdichko> maybe manually, with dpkd -i
<vistakiller> i see tha they have upload new linux header 2.24.13
<vistakiller> why i dont have update?
<loa> Zvezdichko, where i can get this packet?
<Zvezdichko> not sure, maybe you should look into the repos of Gutsy, google them
<loa> yeah =)
<Zvezdichko> I have, however, another bug for reporting
<vistakiller> anyone know?
<vistakiller> i need to update my kernel manual?
<Zvezdichko> Deadly Shadows fan joined here!
<vistakiller> anyone else has get the kernel update?
<Zvezdichko> nope
<vistakiller> i have see now the new version
<vistakiller> i have to update manual or i have to wait?
<mzuverink> I have a RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet card, it works fine when running the 32 bit desktop cd but not the 64.  Is that not supported in 64 bit yet or is it just a live cd issue?
<loa> 64 is buggy.
<Zvezdichko> I still don't have a 64 machine :(
<Zvezdichko> but does it matter
<visik7> mzuverink: RTL8111/8168B same card here 64bit
<mzuverink> visik7, does that work for you in 64?
<visik7> yes
<visik7> I'm using it right now
<visik7> mzuverink: mmm but on gutsy not hardy
<visik7> mzuverink: but I've tested it too on hardy yesterday
<visik7> and was working
<visik7> I don't see any kernel upgrade so should still work
<mzuverink> visik7, mine works fine on gutsy, but is not detected in hardy
<laTraviata> has anyone tried to do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg on hardy? i'm not asked for the graphic cards there, how it used to be...?
<vistakiller> i have try
<kuil> laTraviata: as far as I understand it tries to find the card automatically (at runtime)
<loa> Zvezdichko, i can give you links to debs =)
<loa> Wait i try them.
<vistakiller> you can fix with this only the keyboard and the mouse bit not anymore the gpu and resolution
<laTraviata> so how can i fix the gpu and resolution now?
<vistakiller> with the tool screen and graphics
<laTraviata> ah well...i don't have a standard installation so how is that package called? :) although that sound like a x-program....i hope they havent replaced the console way by an xserver-way only....
<vistakiller> laTraviata there is no console way anymore
<vistakiller> this is very bad
<laTraviata> lol you are kidding?
<vistakiller> you can fix your xorg.conf
<vistakiller> with nano and edit the file
<vistakiller> but you cant reconfigure your xserver with the old way
<orvokki> laTraviata: The X is supposed to be idiot-proof nowadays. It will start and then you reconfigure a broken xorg.conf via graphical tools.
<orvokki> BulletproofX or whatever.
<vistakiller> when you go now to recovery mode there is a screen and it say to auto fox xserver
<laTraviata> the point is that it doesnt work anymore. no of my gpus (nvidia + intel) is detected. yeah bulletproof....vesa does work but the rest doesnt...argh
<orvokki> laTraviata: Well, try choosing the GPU while in graphical?
<vistakiller> i have the same problem i cant install nvidia drive with driver manager
<vistakiller> and finally i install them with envy
<orvokki> vistakiller: i386 or x86_64?
<laTraviata> i would, if i knew the name of the package....?
<vistakiller> generic 386
<orvokki> Meh!
<orvokki> No one seems to have the same problem as I...
<vistakiller> the package is the nvidia-glx-new
<vistakiller> but i try to install it manual but nothing happens
<vistakiller> i dont know but here in kubuntu the driver manager programme is break
<laTraviata> i mean what is the name of this graphical xserver configuration tool package? i have xfce installed and there is no such program as far as i know...
<vistakiller> is not recognize my card and that i need a driver
<vistakiller> i think exist in xubuntu one programme let me see in vb
<windosor> hi i'm just to install ubuntu after 15min waithing to install / load something called ''busybox v1.13'' comes up (intitramfs)? what should i do?
<vistakiller> laTraviata i have in my xubuntu this programme
<laTraviata> how is it called? soounds and graphics?
<vistakiller> Screens and graphics
<laTraviata> hm...i have only xfce4 installed and not xubuntu-desktop. maybe it is not a dependency of that.
<vistakiller> i dont know but i have this tool in clean install
<laTraviata> argh...i need the name of the package =) i cant find it on packages.ubuntu.com...
<laTraviata> ok, it is called dislpayconfig-gtk
<compwiz18> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<vallhalla81> i keep getting a system freeze and i cant work out why can any one throw some sugestions at me
<dns53> what are you doing? compiz can mess things up
<vallhalla81> Add: int temp all ok ,driver all corect
<hischild> vallhalla81: how about hardware issues?
<vallhalla81> well some timesit is when browsing the net but some times when just playing music
<laTraviata> lol - i really appreciate any effort taken to ease the configuration part, but killing the console way is suicidal. :( i bet that this won't be fixed in time for the final release...but let's see...
<dns53> out of disk space? bad ram? bad drivers?
<vallhalla81> hw is all new and suported
<vallhalla81> i can pastbin the out put of lshw if you like
<Ng> anything in the logs? have you run memtest overnight?
<dns53> how new? it can take a few months for some extreemly new hardware to get drivers
<vallhalla81> new purchase not new out sorry
<vallhalla81> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vallhalla81> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vallhalla81> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61731/
<vallhalla81> Ng:memtest?
<savvas> vallhalla81: rhythmbox for music? I get it sometimes, but couldn't reproduce it this past week, have you updated? try clearing/removing your ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/ directory and re-import your preferences
<Ng> vallhalla81: install the memtest86+ package and you'll get a new option in the boot menu to run memtest. leave it going for a few hours and it will thoroughly test all the RAM (bad RAM is a common cause of random crashes)
<vallhalla81> savvas: yes rytham box
<vallhalla81> savvas: and yes also all up to dated with uppdate
<vallhalla81> Ng: ram has been checked and is all good
<savvas> vallhalla81: can you paste at pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy rhythmbox
<vallhalla81>  Installed: 0.11.5-0ubuntu1
<vallhalla81>   Candidate: 0.11.5-0ubuntu1
<vallhalla81>   Version table:
<vallhalla81>  *** 0.11.5-0ubuntu1 0
<vallhalla81>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<vallhalla81>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<savvas> I said at pastebin, but ok :)
<vallhalla81> sorry
<savvas> vallhalla81: apt-cache policy lame vorbis-tools flac ffmpeg liblame0 gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse | grep Installed
<jc-denton> is cpu frequency scaling now broken?
<jc-denton> it worked before
<jc-denton> but now i get
<savvas> vallhalla81: paste at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jc-denton> cpufreq-selector -g powersave
<jc-denton> No cpufreq support
<jc-denton> ls /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/
<jc-denton> cache  cpuidle  crash_notes  topology
<jc-denton> files for setting the governer and frequency are gone
<vallhalla81> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61732/
<savvas> vallhalla81: close rhythmbox and do this: sudo aptitude install lame vorbis-tools flac ffmpeg liblame0 gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<vallhalla81> all done
<kgoetz> is hardy meant to havce no gparted, or is it simply not in uid1000's path?
<vallhalla81>  savvas: you think that should do it?
<shockhead> hi folks, anyone know if the linux-2.6.24-13.23 package is uploaded yet?
<shockhead> re this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/201591
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201591 in linux "atyfb regression - screen blank except for blinking cursor after fbcon vtswitch " [Medium,Fix released]
<shockhead> can't find it in the repositories, but it's referenced there
<shockhead> just wondering how this stuff works :-)
<jc-denton> shockhead: i still have..
<jc-denton> Linux compaq 2.6.24-12-generic
<jc-denton> and just updated
<jc-denton> can anybody confirm that cpu frequency scaling is broken?
<shockhead> jc-denton: i have 2.6.24-12 too
<compwiz18> jc-denton: CPU scaling works fine here
<compwiz18> P3, i386
<shockhead> jc-denton: here too
<jc-denton> what cpu?
<savvas> vallhalla81: probably, you didn't have lame installed, which is used for mp3 :)
<shockhead> jc-denton: intel core 2 duo t5600
<shockhead> jc-denton: policy set to dynamic
<jc-denton> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz
<savvas> !info linux-generic hardy
<jc-denton> policy?
<Pici> !info is broken
<compwiz18> jc-denton: I have a Pentium 3
<compwiz18> 1000mhz
<jc-denton> haha :D
<shockhead> in kubuntu, the little battery / power manager app lets me set my cpu frequency scaling policy to "dynamic, performance or powersave"
<jc-denton> well the file to set it is gone here
<compwiz18> jc-denton: did you overclock it?
<shockhead> jc-denton: file?
<jc-denton> no of course not, compwiz18
<jc-denton> i need my computer to work
<jc-denton> and not to play with it
<jc-denton> ls /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/
<jc-denton> cache  cpuidle  crash_notes  topology
<jc-denton> there should be a file called frequency
<shockhead> i have...
<compwiz18> on the P3, I have a "cpufreq" folder
<shockhead> $ ls /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/
<shockhead> cache  cpufreq  cpuidle  crash_notes  topology
<Dr_willis>  cpufreq sort of stands out...
<Dr_willis> :)
<compwiz18> :)
<compwiz18> I think that might be the one ;)
<jc-denton> yes
<jc-denton> and this one is missing here
<jc-denton> so something must be wrong with the kernel
<Dr_willis> people get so used to following instructions they look.. and see.. but dont go the next step. :)
<jc-denton> also because it worked before
<compwiz18> on my amd w/ the multiplier raised, there is no cpufreq folder... hm.. :P
<Dr_willis> there was some bugs out where the 386 kernel kept getting installed  - that will goof up the multi-cpu  stuff :()
<vallhalla81>  savvas: ah i see ty
<Dr_willis> ls /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/
<compwiz18> jc-denton: just out of curiousity : run sudo modprobe cpufreq-ondemand
<Dr_willis> has all sorts of neat info.. cool.
<jc-denton> compwiz18: i dont have this dir
<compwiz18> jc-denton: modprobeing the ondemand module might give it to you
<compwiz18> if you rmmod it, it goes away :O
<compwiz18> well, if it isn't in use ;)
<jc-denton> it loaded it
<jc-denton> but it's still not there
<shockhead> jc-denton: i have these modules loaded...
<shockhead> lsmod |grep freq
<jc-denton> me too
<shockhead> acpi_cpufreq           10796  0
<shockhead> cpufreq_ondemand        9740  2
<jc-denton> lsmod | grep ondemand
<jc-denton> cpufreq_ondemand        9740  0
<jc-denton> freq_table              5536  1 cpufreq_ondemand
<shockhead> cpufreq_powersave       2688  0
<shockhead> cpufreq_conservative     8712  0
<compwiz18> is there still a daemon for the cpu scaling?
<shockhead> cpufreq_userspace       5284  0
<shockhead> cpufreq_stats           7104  0
<shockhead> freq_table              5536  3 acpi_cpufreq,cpufreq_ondemand,cpufreq_stats
<shockhead> processor              36872  4 acpi_cpufreq,thermal
<shockhead> does that help?
<compwiz18> there used to be /etc/init.d/powernowd
<Pici> !paste
<shockhead> yep
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<shockhead> ubotu: sorry ;-)
<compwiz18> jc-denton: restart /etc/init.d/powernowd
<compwiz18> just a wild shot
<orvokki> Since ubotu is a bot, it's not very useful apologizing to it.
<compwiz18> !bot
<compwiz18> !ubotu
<compwiz18> he's dead
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry ;-) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<compwiz18> ah
<compwiz18> there we go ;D
<jc-denton> root@compaq:~# /etc/init.d/powernowd restart
<jc-denton> root@compaq:~#
<jc-denton> why powernowd?
<shockhead> lf
<shockhead> orvokki: i know, was just joking really.. sorry for the spam
<jc-denton> http://rafb.net/p/WqcbpF87.html
<jc-denton> soo i don't know what causes the problem
<shockhead> jc-denton: i also have:
<shockhead> ps ax |grep freq
<shockhead>  5640 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/hal/hald-addon-cpufreq
<shockhead> so you could try restarting hal?
<compwiz18> as do I
<compwiz18> jc-denton: try rebooting?
<jc-denton> i already did
<compwiz18> and it worked before the kernel update?
<jc-denton> yes
<savvas> kernel 2.6.24-13 coming real soon :)
<savvas> if it hasn't already :P
<compwiz18> jc-denton: wait and see if you get lucky
<compwiz18> maybe?
<jc-denton> compwiz18: shockhead can you post the output of uname -a
<shockhead> $ uname -a
<shockhead> Linux nutkin 2.6.24-12-generic #1 SMP Wed Mar 12 23:01:54 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<compwiz18> linux mountain 2.6.24-12-generic #1 smp ... random date ... i686 linux
<compwiz18> well, my random date is the same as shockhead's :P
<shockhead> i'm still waiting on 2.6.24-13 too, re bug 201591
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201591 in linux "atyfb regression - screen blank except for blinking cursor after fbcon vtswitch " [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201591
<jc-denton> really strange
<Dr_willis> Linux cow 2.6.24-12-generic #1 SMP Wed Mar 12 23:01:54 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<shockhead> compwiz18: yeah, it's the date the kernel was compiled
<jc-denton> well i reboot and try again
<compwiz18> shockhead: ah, didn't know that
<jc-denton> since i don't have any further ideas
<compwiz18> learn things all the time :D
<Dr_willis> My Pc's name is 'cow' :)
<compwiz18> everything over here works pretty good
<compwiz18> except for my broadcom wifi card
<compwiz18> it doesn't like the hardware manager
<Dr_willis> my broadcom works now. :)
<Dr_willis> i did have to manually run apt-get install fwcutter (or whatever it was called)
<compwiz18> I probably should reinstall from the disk before I complain about it not working
<compwiz18> I have ndiswrapper, bcm43xx, and b43 installed
<compwiz18> ndiswrapper works
<compwiz18> the other two don't
<compwiz18> but it might be user error :P
<orvokki> Might want to get rid of bcm43xx anyway, it's deprecated, after all...
<Dr_willis> yep. :)
<shockhead> compwiz18: i tried for ages to get that working on a friend's machine.... and gave up
<Dr_willis> i just ran/installed  b43-fwcutter - Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware
<compwiz18> orvokki: how do I get rid of it?
<savvas> shockhead: a pre-taste: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.24-13.23/+build/550173 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.24-13.23/+build/550171
<compwiz18> itsn't it a module or something?
<orvokki> Just uninstall it?
<compwiz18> Dr_willis: I ran b43-fwcutter a couple minutes ago
<compwiz18> no joy
<orvokki> It shouldn't come with Linux kernel. Code quality wasn't high enough for it to get included.
<orvokki> So it's probably in some package.
<compwiz18> I get a funky wlan0_rename using b43
<compwiz18> and eth1 has no wifi extensions
<Dr_willis> i also used the kde4 network manager thing.. :) dident try it in gnome or kde.
<compwiz18> although according to dmesg, it should be eth1
<compwiz18> orvokki: I think it came with the kernel since Edgy
<orvokki> compwiz18: It's not part of Linux kernel tree.
<compwiz18> I remember ndiswrapper gave me trouble becasue I didn't rmmod bcm43xx first
<compwiz18> it's on my Arch install too
<compwiz18> I dunno :S
<jc-denton> well as i suspected
<jc-denton> rebooting did not have any effect
<shockhead> savvas: nice thanks. when do these things typically get moved into the repositories?
<jc-denton> cpu freq scaling even worked on gutsy
<orvokki> compwiz18: It might be bcm43xx kernel module comes with bcm43xx-fwcutter.
<savvas> shockhead: no idea
 * shockhead should learn some patience ;-)
<savvas> we're the testing crew, so it should be released soon
<savvas> if anything breaks we're pro's after the libc6 problem :P
 * compwiz18 is glad he didn't update that day
 * Hobbsee writes a postinst with something evil in it
 * Hobbsee uploads it to main
<savvas> :))
<orvokki> :D
 * orvokki huggles Hobbsee 
 * Hobbsee huggles orvokki back
<jc-denton> so what shall i do now?
<jc-denton> report a bug?
<jc-denton> using vista until it works again
<compwiz18> jc-denton: did you already look for bug reports?
<compwiz18> it doesn't make a huge different if the cpuscaling works or not does it?
<compwiz18> s/different/difference/
<jc-denton> well there were some
<jc-denton> but not one recent in hardy
<jc-denton> compwiz18: sure it does
<compwiz18> jc-denton: how so?
<jc-denton> Temperature: 61
<compwiz18> I realize it saves some power, but otherwise?
<jc-denton> powersave -T says this
<jc-denton> 61 what?
<jc-denton> degrees?
<orvokki> Ouch.
<jc-denton> yes
<orvokki> If it's degrees Celsius, that's a lot.
<compwiz18> that's pretty warm
<jc-denton> < compaq 8510p
<compwiz18> ah, is it a laptop?
<jc-denton> of course
<compwiz18> ah
<compwiz18> didn't realize that
<compwiz18> sorry
 * Dr_willis dosent have the compaq model #'s memorized either... :)
<compwiz18> bcm43xx is still here after removing bcm43*fwcutter
<orvokki> *shrug*
<OsamaK> Hello! I downloaded the last beta Ubuntu's CD. How to upgrade?
<OsamaK> ?
<Zvezdichko> you can upgrade
<jc-denton> Dr_willis: google it
<Dr_willis> upgrade a installed system?
<Zvezdichko> only it's alternate CD
<Zvezdichko> I think so
<Dr_willis> jc-denton,  i dont think i will bother. :)
<dns53> with the default live cd install you cannot upgrade your current install, you need the alternate cd which contains the acual .deb files
<compwiz18> you can put the CD in the drive and wait for the nice little box that says "click here to upgrade" IIRC
<savvas> OsamaK: firstly you ask yourself if you can fix it in case something happens, then you check if the cd is -alternate or -desktop :)
<compwiz18> while Ubuntu is running
<jc-denton> i need a linux system that works
<dns53> i just change my sources to use the next version and dist-upgrade
<jc-denton> what shall i do now
<Dr_willis> compwiz18,  thats a nifty trick.
<compwiz18> you can use apt-cd I think
<OsamaK> Yes, I downloaded an alternate CD
<compwiz18> apt-cdrom
<compwiz18> then do some fancy smancy upgrade magic
<compwiz18> but that's beyond me :P
<compwiz18> s/gutsy/hardy/
<savvas> compwiz18: i think that works updating packages, not upgrading from gutsy to hardy
<compwiz18> or something in /etc/apt/sources.list
<dns53> i think apt-cdrom to scan the cd for upgrades, then dist-upgrade
<compwiz18> then it should pull the packages off the cd instead of the mirror
<savvas> OsamaK: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<OsamaK> savvas: I read help page, there is a problem, when I use the shell commend, it's asking me if I want to upgrade from internet, I selected "no", but it still want to download from internet about 300 MB
<compwiz18> OsamaK: there may be newer packages on the internet then what is on the CD
<OsamaK> I don't want to use them. 300 MB is too many
<savvas> OsamaK: probably the new packages :) file it as a bug or close the internet connection
<OsamaK> I closed it..
<savvas> OsamaK: well then restart the upgrade procedure, and proceed, it won't download anything logically :)
<jc-denton> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/209632
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209632 in ubuntu "[Hardy] CPU freq scaling does not work anymore with the newest kernel" [Undecided,New]
<jc-denton> heh
<jc-denton> i was faster
<dns53> get rid of the internet sources in your sources.list then upgrade so it forgets about them
<compwiz18> motherboard with hotpluggable hdds?
<compwiz18> I want one
<compwiz18> wouldn't get much use out of it though
<savvas> what's hotpluggable?
<OsamaK> Well let me try
<dns53> don't see the point of them unless you need 24/7 hardware with redundent cpu, ram and hard drives
<OsamaK> I have a warranty from savvas..
<OsamaK> ;)
<savvas> lol warranty void if using beta :P
<OsamaK> :)
<savvas> OsamaK: i hope you've burned the cd on a real cd and you're not using mount iso :)
<compwiz18> ohh, he uses esata...
<OsamaK> savvas: sure I did
<savvas> ok, because in the latter case it doesn't work unfortunately
<OsamaK> I have about 6 month with Ubuntu, this isn't the first time ;)
<compwiz18> can you not apt-cdrom with a loopmounted cd?
<savvas> congrats, I have about 2 years i think hehe
<compwiz18> I have about 2.5 years, I think
<compwiz18> since Breezy beta
<compwiz18> come a long ways since then
<savvas> compwiz18: you can't upgrade from release to release with a mounted iso, i've tried it :\
<OsamaK> ok, I'm going!
<OsamaK> Good bye!
<compwiz18> savvas: I guess that's why they made rewritable cds :/
<dns53> why not just use dpkg against the debs?
<compwiz18> sudo dpkg -i *
<dns53> can
<dns53> can't you use the file source in apt?
<savvas> compwiz18 & dns53, because I want a free and easy terminal-free desktop solution :P
<savvas> (if we're all talking about the same thing)
<compwiz18> I think they should make a Mount ISO image right click option in Nautilus
<compwiz18> it would be easy to do
<compwiz18> and a lot of people would use it, I think
<savvas> If I get my mother to use this puppy, she'll have to click her way through this :)
<Dr_willis> I just use the fuseiso tool.
<dns53> it is high in the brainstorm list
<Dr_willis> theres front ends to it - i recall.
<compwiz18> I just mount -o loop cdimage /tmp/cdimage
<compwiz18> probably not the best way
<savvas> dns53: link ?
<compwiz18> it's a lot more clickable then Breezy was
<jc-denton> I don't belive that nobody has the same problem
<jc-denton> does anybody here use a recent laptop?
<compwiz18> jc-denton: maybe its just a freak configuration error
<jc-denton> which has the same cpu as mine?
<jc-denton> compwiz18: where?
<compwiz18> I dunno
<jc-denton> i did not play with the kernel
<compwiz18> you did play with Hardy ;)
<dns53> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/194/ 10th most popular idea
<jc-denton> compwiz18: yes
<jc-denton> because gutsy does not include hardware support for my laptop
<compwiz18> jc-denton: what hardware doesn't it support?
<jc-denton> Radeon hd
<jc-denton> the driver for the intel wireless card was not working properly under gutsy
<jc-denton> network manager still does not work properly
<jc-denton> well i also could use gutsy with an newer kernel, but i don't have time to compile my own kernel on my laptop
<rynol> Hi
<savvas> jc-denton: sometimes bugs can't be reproduced, i.e. my case bug #208750
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208750 in gvfs "gvfsd-ftp - Pure-FTPd Error: Invalid reply" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208750
<compwiz18> Hi!
<jc-denton> savvas: why not?
<rynol> I need help installing a Duxbury Connexant 56k modem Kubuntu Hardy beta
<jc-denton> maybe it just concerns my cpu
<savvas> jc-denton: well can you do: nautilus ftp://dasher.sh3lls.net - you get a login prompt, I don't, I get an error directly
<jc-denton> well sftp does not really work with nautilus too
<savvas> works here :)
<jc-denton> it also never worked stable as far as i remember
<jc-denton> savvas: it crashes often
<savvas> in fact, ftp works too, but the problem is just for *.sh3lls.net servers
<jc-denton> i would not say that it works
<jc-denton> it may works
<compwiz18> mine ususally works ok when I use it
<jc-denton> "usually"
<jc-denton> :D
<jc-denton> well anyway
<jc-denton> it's not as bad as if the kernel does not work
<compwiz18> but I can never get the icon to appear on my desktop when I click connect to server without rebooting
<jc-denton> without rebooting
<jc-denton> lol
<jc-denton> do you need to reboot, if a userspace program causes problems?!
<compwiz18> jc-denton: no
<compwiz18> jc-denton: but then i dont want to spend hours of my life finding out why it does that either ;)
<jc-denton> yes and i DONT WANT TO SPEND HOURS OF MY LIVE TO FIGURE OUT WHY MY LINUX/UBUNTU DOES NOT WORK CORRECTLY
<jc-denton> sry for the shouting, but I really had to say this
<Konstigt> anyone got a clue about why my fglrx module isn't installed correctly? $ modinfo fglrx  | modinfo: could not find module fglrx
<fromport> Konstigt: did you try and run "depmod -a" first ? sometimes this helps.
<Dr_willis> Konstigt,  if theres a kernel update, ive noticed that some times the proper video card modules dont get reinstalled..
<ccooke> Konstigt: What graphics card, version of Ubuntu, etc?
<Dr_willis> but that was a few weeks ago i had this ussie
<jc-denton> fglrx also newer worked correct for me
<ccooke> jc-denton: ... you don't want to spend hours figuring out why things are broken... and you're running the ubuntu *beta*?
<jc-denton> ccooke: as i said
<jc-denton> my hardware is not well supported under gutsy
<orvokki> A little patience might have been in order then. Hardy final is out on the 19th, after all. RC is out even sooner.
<ccooke> jc-denton: Srolling up to see if I can find your problem
<ccooke> jc-denton: BRB :-)
<Dr_willis> I bet it will be better under 'incontinence  ibex'
<Dr_willis> :)
<Konstigt> anyone got a clue why modinfo says modinfo: could not find module fglrx
<Konstigt> I have xorg-driver-fglrx installed
<jc-denton> ccooke: Bug 209632
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209632 in ubuntu "[Hardy] CPU freq scaling does not work anymore with the newest kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209632
<compwiz18> Konstigt: reinstall said package?
<Konstigt> compwiz18: reinstalled, ran depmod -a and tried but still no fglrx
<Dr_willis> reboot? reformat? defrag!, backup, restore, scan for spyware, reinstall again!  (oh wait thisent #windows)
<phaidros> hi, having issues with a hanging left-arrow in X. might this
<phaidros> be rerlated to scim?
<Waistless> there's no such thing as reinstall in windows, it's either reformat or bust
<Dr_willis> You may want to try purging/reinstalling  xorg-driver-fglrx
<Dr_willis> Waistless,  you can install to c:/windows2 or somthing i recall ages ago. :)
<Dr_willis> not that it worked very well.
<phaidros> hehe, back in the days i tried that some times, but it always messed with permissions for the admin user ..
<Waistless> I was wondering, the screen resolution option in system settings still reports the wrong refresh rate with the nvidia drivers
<NoorulIslaam> just seeing if this channel did exist, or was just tongue-in-cheek from ##windows
<Waistless> why don't they just redirect the screen resolution option to nvidia-settings
<Waistless> when the nvidia driver is installed
<ccooke> jc-denton: Interesting. Wish I had my other laptop here - that one's running Hardy and has a core 2 duo.
<jc-denton> ok
<jc-denton> well it sucks
<jc-denton> < running windows now
<jc-denton> maybe linux with an older kernel will just work fine
<phaidros> sudo aptitude remove scim ..
<phaidros> darn thing this ..
<ccooke> phaidros: Remove the hotkey for shift+space.
<Waistless> is there a difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<Waistless> i've never noticed
<compwiz18> Waistless: there is; I don't know what it is
<Dr_willis> aptitude is supposed to be a little smarter in ways.. but ive had it do some WEIRD things befor
<Dr_willis> I tend to use apt-get
<dns53> well they both use libapt? apt-get was the original implementation
<compwiz18> shockhead: I actually have a Vista SP1 question for them, but I'm not sure I should ask it now... :P
<Dr_willis> use whatever one ya want. I doubt if you will notice much of a diff.
<ccooke> jc-denton: the right thing to do, I believe, is finding which module *should* be loaded to support core2duo frequency scaling
<phaidros> ccooke: any idea what might cause a reoccuring hanging left arrow?
<phaidros> .. makes x unusable then.
<Dr_willis> Hanging left arrow where exactly?
<Waistless> i've always used apt-get for upgrade; if it aint broken, don't fix it
<ccooke> jc-denton: I'll check on my system at home tonight, if nobody has been able to help between now and then
<phaidros> as someone loving multiple desktops this sucks alot, because rebooting X means to rebuild all desktops then :)
<phaidros> Dr_willis: the left key is permanent enabled, like a 'capslocked' left key ..
<jc-denton> ccooke: thanks
<jc-denton> ccooke: so you think that a module was not loaded, which should
<arkygeek> hi all.   i seem to be unable to print to secure printers using iprint since i did the move to hardy.   anyone know anything about this?
<Konstigt> Dr_willis: did that, no luck..
<phaidros> another thing, on a nvida+compiz dualhead I have since an early alpha stage of hardy (and sitll) the effect, that the upper fifth of the screen does not refresh often.
<vallhalla81> i am guesing the freezing problem wasnt resolved yet as it just happened agn
<phaidros> vallhalla81: which freeze?
<vallhalla81> my system keeps freezing up i was in about an hour ago and made some changes but now it happens agn
<phaidros> since a certain update?
<vallhalla81> no since a swaped to a new pc
<phaidros> eh, yeah have that on my thinkpad as well.
<phaidros> updated from gutsy (worked well on other 2 machines), but the thinkpad randomly freezes. sometimes even at the login screen (gdm)
<vallhalla81> is there anything that can be done?
<Dr_willis> sounds like a possible video card driver issue...
<vallhalla81> i seem to get the same problem on gutsy hardy both 64 and standard distro
<Dr_willis> night all
<phaidros> mine is i386 and might be a video card related thing ..
<phaidros> well, the xorg ati drivers *did* work well, seems they don't do anymore :)
<vallhalla81> i am using nvidia agd(latest cards)
<phaidros> either it is a coincidence or not video card related then :)
<vallhalla81> ye
<Lunar_Lamp> I get frequent dmesg output saying that I had a softlockup in "swapper".  I don't know how to track this bug however, as there is no "swapper" package I am not sure what it is relating to :-/
 * kgoetz grumbles about people having filed his bugs already
<coz_> hey guys  just did updates this morning and compiz fusion is not working  but i am checking again as I type:)
<coz_> nope compiz fusion is broken
<compwiz18> coz_: do you use fglrx?
<coz_> compbrai1, no
<coz_> nvidia
<coz_> compwiz18, sorry that was for you  no I use nvidia
<compwiz18> coz_: ok, someone earlier had fglrx troubles
<compwiz18> I won't be much help then, sorry
<compwiz18> the nvidia driver is working though right?
<coz_> compwiz18, oh!!!  you know what linunx-source was updated   My guess is that I have to reinstall the nvidia driver
<coz_> let me do that now and see
<compwiz18> yep
<Waistless> ubuntu updates have recently been having a habit of
<vallhalla81> how do you re install the nvidia driver?
<Waistless> keeping my nvidia drivers in tact, but wiping out their extensions :(
<Waistless> so i just install from sh every time that happens. manual installs are most up to date anyway :)
<coz_> compwiz18, of course that was it :)
<compwiz18> coz_: glad I could help after all :)
<Waistless> valhalla81: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx-new
<Waistless> valhalla81: then sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<coz_> compwiz18,   you were indeed it just makes me look foolish .. I tell people this all the time  lol
<compwiz18> lol
<compwiz18> no worries :)
<vallhalla81> Waistless:  perfect thank you
<coz_> ok thanks guy for reminding me
<compwiz18> sometimes its a lot easier for other people to see the problems then yourself
<jc-denton> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/209632
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209632 in ubuntu "[Hardy] CPU freq scaling does not work anymore with the newest kernel" [Undecided,New]
<jc-denton> this is really strange
<Waistless> ubotu: DOH!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doh! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jc-denton> i don't get it
<regel> is pulseaudio working for you?
<regel> my pulseaudio works except that it doesnt work with flash
<Creationist> When is XChat going to be installed by default?  You'd think if a new user gets stuck and needs help, they aren't going to know to (or how to) install XChat ;)
<LjL> Creationist, there's pidgin by default
<Creationist> LjL, oh yeah... it has IRC, doesn't it?
<Creationist> Hmm... okay then :)
<LjL> it quite does
<LjL> some find it crap for irc, but hey :)
<LjL> perhaps the #ubuntu channel should be made more prominent in the defaults though
<Creationist> I've never even tried it... probably never will.  I prefer Konversation myself.
<LjL> or then again perhaps not, given we have way too many users already
<LjL> my condolescences
<Creationist> heh
<Creationist> Whatever blows your skirt up.
<LjL> Creationist, i'm a konversation user :P
<Creationist> Anyway, I'm having a slight issue with Hardy.
<Creationist> Graphical, of course.  I have the nVidia drivers installed and the proper resolution set, but it won't let me choose 60hz for my refresh rate (which is what my LCD uses natively)
<LjL> Creationist: does your lcd care at all? in my (little) experience, it doesn't quite matter what refresh rate you choose for an lcd. anyway, while i don't have hardy, when the GUI thingy doesn't let you set the resolution/refresh you want, you usually go « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » (with or without -phigh depending on how much you like annoying questions)
<DistroJockey> Creationist: What does the info in your monitor's osd say it's running at?
<numus_> i am trying to mount a ntfs drive off a hamachi network but it keeps having problems.. any ideas?
<Creationist> LjL, I'm not sure my monitor cares, but I'm thinking this is the reason all the fonts look so blocky.
<Creationist> Actually, let me check the AA settings... that could be it ;)
<Zvezdichko> what a nickname, Creationist
<Creationist> Zvezdichko, Is that a question? ;)
<Creationist> ...or a compliment?
<Zvezdichko> nope, just kidding :)
<LjL> Creationist: naah, that will be the hinting or the antialiasing
 * Creationist struggles to find where the AA settings are ;)
 * Creationist found them under "Appearance" ... like THAT makes sense ;)
<numus_> anyone know how to mount a ntfs drive on a vpn?
<savvas> numus_: the menu places > connect to server > windows share doesn't work?
<numus_> SAVVAS i got something to work right now.. but it is acting funky at times
<savvas> numus_: you could file a bug about it, although I think i saw one somewhere
<PolitikerNEU> Hi, I got a Problem: I cannot use the intel propritary wlan driver in Hardy with the new kernel; it is working perfectly using the old 2.22 kernel - what can I do?
<jc-denton> i would pay someone to fix this bug, if i had money
<Paddy_EIRE> PolitikerNEU: find out which driver it was using when working and download the latest source for it compile and WEEEEEEEEEE
<Paddy_EIRE> jc-denton: comeback to me when you have money :)
<loa> Zvezdichko, i get downgrade and all is ok with graphic =)
<Zvezdichko> hmmmmmm, how did you downgrade?
<Zvezdichko> where's the package?
<loa> wait =)
<loa> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/libgl1-mesa-glx/7.0.2-4ubuntu2
<loa> install this first
<loa> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/libgl1-mesa-dri/7.0.2-4ubuntu2
<loa> second =)
<loa> and enjoy)
<PolitikerNEU> Paddy_EIRE: No other option - it was the standard intel wlan driver?
<Paddy_EIRE> PolitikerNEU: if you can fnd out which then we'd be flying... as in which chipset
<PolitikerNEU> mom
<ccooke> jc-denton: (sorry, in a meeting): Yes, it sounds likely that there's a module missing
<numus> ok i am getting a dialoug You must log in to access numus@xpubuntuserver./movies domain WORKGROUP
<numus> but i never setup a username or password on the workgroup
<Zvezdichko> this is really downgrading
<Zvezdichko> dpkg -i libgl1-mesa-glx_7.0.2-4ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Zvezdichko> dpkg - warning: downgrading libgl1-mesa-glx from 7.0.3~rc2-1ubuntu2 to 7.0.2-4ubuntu2.
<ccooke> jc-denton: the files in /sys for controlling cpu frequency are created when the relevant module loads - but there are a large number of different ones for diferent CPUs
<eagles0513875> here is my issue and i tried both the alternat cd and regular one of hardy beta when coming to intall wiht the desktop up or just the installer in the regular cd it freezes while loading partitions in the alternate cd it installs fine but the probelm arises when booting after install it hangs on loading hardware devices. is this because my hardwear is too new
<eagles0513875> i would rather be running kubuntu on this machine but i am stuck with vista at the present moment which is driving me nuts as well
<numus> eagles why are you stuck...
<Zvezdichko> loa: hope this will work :)
<eagles0513875> here is my issue and i tried both the alternat cd and regular one of hardy beta when coming to intall wiht the desktop up or just the installer in the regular cd it freezes while loading partitions in the alternate cd it installs fine but the probelm arises when booting after install it hangs on loading hardware devices. is this because my hardwear is too new
<numus> i am runing hardy on a ntfs formated machine ment for vista
<eagles0513875> thing is i get it installed with the alternate cd but it hang when booting on loading hardware devices
<eagles0513875> and i have the latest bios from hp
<eagles0513875> r there compatibility issues with amd turion x2 processors
<numus> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it will be included in hardy 8.04 currently in beta)
<eagles0513875> numus tried wubi but it screwed up my vista install
<eagles0513875> i wanna get rid of vista all together
<numus> eagles051875 then you messed up installing wubi
<Paddy_EIRE> I'd never advocate wubi anyway
<numus> Paddy_EIRE why not?
<eagles0513875> i woudl rather run the full os then use wubi and take a performance loss
<PolitikerNEU>  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG  -  ieee80211
<numus> eages0413875 amazing i have noticed almost no performance loss at all
<bazhang> compared to what?
<Paddy_EIRE> numus: more windows users is not my cup of tea.. that mindset will ultimately leak to the linux world
<bazhang> hardy is faster than gutsy in most measures
<Paddy_EIRE> also we are not responsible for the win os
<eagles0513875> numus it says u will loose performance
<loa> Zvezdichko, i already play armagetronad with my friend =)
<eagles0513875> Paddy_EIRE im pro liinux screw vista lol
<numus> paddy_eire true, but linux cant and doesnt support everything vista does right now.. so for some applications vista runs it a lot bette rthen linux, and some linux runs better
<numus> eagles0513875 what says...
<Zvezdichko> loa: the second file won't install
<Zvezdichko> dpkg: error processing libgl1-mesa-dri_7.0.2-4ubuntu2_i386.deb (--install):
<Paddy_EIRE> numus: depends on your perspective...
<Zvezdichko>  short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so')
<Zvezdichko> this is what happens
<bazhang> Vista does nothing better imo
<numus> ya directx 10 is just a load of crap
<numus> linux runs the ati 3d accelerator soooooo much better
<eagles0513875> this laptop is sweet machine with an hd nvidia go 6150 chipset
<Paddy_EIRE> numus: ofcourse an application and or driver written natively by the company who designed it for the host os is going to run better on said native platform
<eagles0513875> with 340 mb of ram on board and another 128 sharable
<loa> Zvezdichko, try --force-help
<eagles0513875> sup LjL
<bazhang> the bot got kicked ;]
<Paddy_EIRE> numus: although technically and programming wise windows is a childish encumbered mess
<LjL> nothing much
<eagles0513875> ljl maybe u can help me with my problem
<LjL> i don't even have hardy, but maybe
<eagles0513875> ljl here is my issue and i tried both the alternat cd and regular one of hardy beta when coming to intall wiht the desktop up or just the installer in the regular cd it freezes while loading partitions in the alternate cd it installs fine but the probelm arises when booting after install it hangs on loading hardware devices. is this because my hardwear is too new
<numus> paddy_eire true.. but considering over 70% of the PC market is running windows.. you cant expect it not to be perferred to have alongside ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> numus: thats sadly the "nazi" nature of windows
<numus> paddy_eire if you havent guessed i have my drive ntfs formated with windows vista running hardy on wubi.. and yet i am loaded into ubuntu right now instead of vista..
<LjL> eagles0513875: tried booting with "noapic", "noacpi" etc?
<eagles0513875> im pro ubuntu wiht the money im going ot make this summer im goign ot make an insane quad core linux box
<elkbuntu> godwin!
<Paddy_EIRE> numus: never would I use wubi
<numus> paddy_eire well tha tis your choice
<eagles0513875> LjL i can get it installed with the alternate cd thing is that when i boot it it hangs for me on loading hardware devices
<loa> Zvezdichko, try to redownload this deb.
<bazhang> vista trumps godwin
<eagles0513875> !godwin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about godwin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<loa> Zvezdichko, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/getting-short-read-in-buffercopy-error-with-dpkg-334285/
<numus> paddy_eire but considering i run ntfs servers and xmbc linux hasent taken off yet.. i am going to stick with my setup
<Zvezdichko> thank you, loa, I'll check that
<numus> eagles0513875 have you tried witht eh noacpi option?
<eagles0513875> numus when booting
<Paddy_EIRE> numus: ushare beats that xmbc kids toy big time... and supports just about any video format
<LjL> eagles0513875: well, check the logs in /var/log (syslog especially), not much else i can suggest
<eagles0513875> yes i did and still same problem
<eagles0513875> tried nodma
<jc-denton> ccooke: thx
<jc-denton> so far
<eagles0513875> LjL i dumped it and am back on winblows
<numus> paddy_eire ya because i love to use ushare in my modded xbox.. it works sooooooooooo well
<jc-denton> Paddy_EIRE: :D
<thoreauputic> I notice that 2.6.24-13 is out, but the ubuntu-modules for it are not. Is that usual? Do the modules normally follow soon after -and/or the deps of linux-image-386 etc ?
<eagles0513875> my dad should be bringing my laptop in about a week and im harding it out and using that
<eagles0513875> LjL does hardware play a big factor in installation and booting
<jc-denton> ccooke: i thought that the kernel loads them automatically
<LjL> it can
<Paddy_EIRE> numus: oh.. you're talking about piracy?
<jc-denton> or is there some list that could prevent it?
<Zvezdichko> loa: what about you
<numus> paddy_eire nope..
<Zvezdichko> how did you install
<Zvezdichko> the files
<Zvezdichko> I used for the first one dpkg -i
<Zvezdichko> it downgraded successfully
<Paddy_EIRE> numus: gentoox always rocked IMO
<eagles0513875> LjL i got the laptop back in december and it has an nvidia go 6150 chipset amd turion x2 processor
<eagles0513875> are there any know issues with this processor
<loa> Zvezdichko, try redownload second packet!
<eagles0513875> cuz i even tried centos and it installs fine but wont load the desktop for me
<Paddy_EIRE> numus: http://ushare.geexbox.org/ Incase you never heard of it.
<nosrednaekim> eagles0513875: processor is fine.... graphics card might be finicky
<eagles0513875> nosrednaekim what u mean
<numus> paddy_eire i have.. but i like the support of xbmc
<eagles0513875> nosrednaekim its an integrated one
<nosrednaekim> eagles0513875: for those, you ussually absolutely need the official nvidia drivers
<nosrednaekim> or X doesn't work at all
<nosrednaekim> so you would have to install from the alternate installer
<loa> Zvezdichko, how are you?
<Paddy_EIRE> numus: ahh.. the first xbox... you still using that thing :/
<eagles0513875> nosrednaekim i did but then i have another issue
<eagles0513875> nosrednaekim it hangs when booting on loading hardware drivers
<nosrednaekim> oh <_<
<numus> paddy_eire you thought i was tallking about the 360.. laugh.. yes the first xbox. i have modded it out with HD audio and video inputs.. very easy to do once you know which solder points on the av harness to use
<eagles0513875> nosrednaekim what would cause a hang there
<Zvezdichko> loa: fine, I'm redownloading the file
<nosrednaekim> did you look for anyone else who has this laptop? search for it on google?
<numus> paddy_eire err.. outputs
<Paddy_EIRE> numus: nice one.. sounds like a nice piece of kit
<nosrednaekim> eagles0513875: wireless driver possibly
<numus> eagles0513875 have you tried booting in verbose to see if there is an error being displayed
<eagles0513875> nosrednaekim its broadcom which i have in my old laptop and it has never been an issue
<eagles0513875> numus no i didnt
<loa> Zvezdichko, i like launchpad.net =))
<numus> paddy_eire lol.. it is a fun pasttime hobby to do.. there is a ton of potential with it.. i mean it is basicly a 700 mhz computer
<numus> eagles0513875 were did you get your copy of hardy?
<Zvezdichko> hmmmmmm, me too
<eagles0513875> numus through kubuntu website
<Paddy_EIRE> numus: yeah I seen the "turbo" charged box double the processor and twice the ram...  I think it was Friendtech
<numus> paddy_eire i havent gotten that gutsy yet.. i am thinking when i build a linuxbox i might attempt that..
<Paddy_EIRE> numus: for future reference http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/friendtech_dreamx_xbox/
<bazhang> eagles0513875: what make and model of computer
<eagles0513875> im hoping that at some pt in time i can setup a cluster and begin r&d on my own easy to use linux clustering software based on kubuntu
<numus> eagles0513875 you should be able to boot into verbose and watch all commands being issued instead of hte ubuntu load screen
<eagles0513875> bazhang its an hp tablet tx1308nr
<bazhang> eagles0513875: let me google that..
<loa> Zvezdichko, :)
<eagles0513875> numus ill have to try it now but this week i have a lot to do and an assignment for my programming class that i wanna get done before i try again
<Zvezdichko> loa: nope, I still get errors
<Creationist> How do I install the Adobe Flash plugin for Firefox 3?  I have flashplugin-nonfree installed, but Firefox 3 doesn't see it.
<loa> try kill your xorg
<numus> paddy_eire maybe you will know.. if i reset X i loose the ati drivers.. it says they are loaded but compiz and glxinfo tells me that the drivers arent loaded.. i have to go through hardware.. remove then and reinstall for them to work
<loa> Zvezdichko, i think this lib in use!
<Paddy_EIRE> numus: everytime?
<loa> Zvezdichko, Have you run some graphic application?
<loa> for example compiz?
<numus> paddy_eire almost every time
<Zvezdichko> compiz?
<Zvezdichko> not sure
<loa> compiz-fusion
<bazhang> eagles0513875: seems to be this bios bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/163867
<Zvezdichko> killall says no process killedc
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163867 in ubuntu "PCI: BIOS BUG #81[49435000] found (dup-of: 116734)" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116734 in linux "PCI: BIOS BUG #81[49435000] found - [HP pavilion dv2000]" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<numus> paddy_eire restricted hardware.. or whatever they are calling it now.. says that the drivers are enabled and runing fine.. but when i do the glxinfo it says no
<RsjH> Hi all
<Paddy_EIRE> numus: which ati chipset
<numus> x1400
<numus> mobility
<numus> LAUGH
<numus> like right now
<eagles0513875> bazhang that was in gutsy it doesnt come up for me in hardy
<numus> compiz is running the drivers are running.. but
<numus> numus@numus-laptop:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<numus> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<numus> but compiz is actually running now lol
<eagles0513875> numus i have an easy thing to help u fix that
<loa> numus, and?
<eagles0513875> numus what version of kubuntu u running
<numus> umm..
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=646755&page=10 what about this eagles0513875
<numus> ubuntu
<eagles0513875> numus edgy feisty gutsy
<numus> try hardy
<eagles0513875> ok numus
<bazhang> haha check /topic
<numus> this is hardy help chat..
<Pici> Yes.
<eagles0513875> numus give me a sec i have somethign that should work in hardy as well as previous
<bazhang> indeed
<Creationist> Anyone know how to install the nonfree flash plugin in Firefox 3?
<RsjH> Can someone help me with installing a Duxbury analog modem on Kubuntu hardy for faxing purposes?
<Pici> Creationist: It works oob for me.
<bazhang> Creationist: I just did the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<loa> <Zvezdichko> kill your xorg ;)
<Pici> Well, I needed u-r-e, but besides that.
<Zvezdichko> this will be something I'll do
<loa> =)
<eagles0513875> bazhang thanks
<numus> creationist it should be able to install under firefox extensions
<bazhang> eagles0513875: no worries ;]
<Creationist> Yeah, it says it installs fine, but when I restart Firefox and go to a flash site, it still says I need it.
<Creationist> bazhang, I tried that too.
<bazhang> hmm strange; though in my case it was kubuntu-restricted-extras
<eagles0513875> Creationist i know there was a bug for the longest time with it and they removed it
<eagles0513875> !falsh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about falsh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ccooke> jc-denton: The kernel will try to load it, yes. But it's possible that a) one driver is missing b) the driver is broken on specific motherboard/cpu combinations, c) the loader is broken on specific combinations... Etc :-)
<Pici> eagles0513875: That bug is long fixed.
<loa> flash <-- ))
<numus> creationist try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=695674
<Pici> Creationist: Is this a fresh install of Hardy?
<Creationist> Pici, Yes.
<bazhang> aha
<Creationist> Well, fresh install with all updates installed.
<jrib> Creationist: what is the output of 'apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree'?
<eagles0513875> numus try http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<numus> i need a stupid shockwave plugin.. flash is working
<numus> eagles ya.. already done
<Pici> numus: There is no Shockwave for Linux.
<eagles0513875> interesting ok
<eagles0513875> how do i sign up for the ubuntu forums
<numus> eagles0513875 it is a problem with the drivers unloading while ubuntu thinks it is loaded... pici i know.. i said i need one :-(
<numus> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<numus> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<eagles0513875> numus my old machine has an ati radeon 200m and using that with edgya nd worked for me
<Creationist> jrib, I think the forums actually had the answer.  Installing flashplugin-nonfree installs it to the firefox2 directory, but not to firefox3
<numus> radeon 200m is old.. x1400 is one of hte highest for 15.4 inch laptops
<warren_> hi
<jrib> Creationist: strange, all I did was install flashplugin-nonfree yesterday and have flash on both
<Creationist> hmm
<Pici> Me too (yesterday)
<Creationist> jrib, I have it in 2, but not 3
<warren_> is it normal that the polyester package isn't in the hardy repository?
<eagles0513875> kinda funny mine is 15.4 inch but it had 200m and its a compaq thats probably y
<Creationist> very weird
<Pici> Creationist: How did you install FF3?
<numus> warren_ have you enabled the proper repos? most of them are unenabled on fresh installs
<Creationist> Pici, This is Hardy... it's installed by default.
<warren_> yes
<Zvezdichko> loa: I installed both files, however, the update notifier is screaming that there are new files
<loa> yeah
<Creationist> Whoa... is aptitude totally new in hardy?
<loa> lock them in sinaptic)
<eagles0513875> Creationist nope
<numus> why is there no shockwave support for ubuntu
<Creationist> eagles0513875, Oh... just a bug then.
<Zvezdichko> loa: no synaptic, I have adept
<Zvezdichko> :0
<eagles0513875> Creationist unless they gave it a revamp
<Creationist> eagles0513875, showed the percentage of a download on a new line every time (1%, 2%, etc.)
<loa> Zvezdichko, kubuntu?
<Zvezdichko> well, yes
<PolitikerNEU> hmm ... wasn't "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG - ieee80211" enough information? If no, how do I get more?
<jrib> Pici: are you on amd64 too?
<numus> no aptitude is about the same.... i run it in terminal to install most of my updates
<numus> politikerneu what is the problem... i am using tha tcard
<loa> PolitikerNEU, hmmm. what you mean?
<Zvezdichko> but I have gnome installed
<Zvezdichko> so I'll check it there
<bazhang> PolitikerNEU: who you talking to
<loa> i use iwl3945
<PolitikerNEU> That the driver isn't loadig
<bazhang> I have that card and it works very well
<PolitikerNEU> *propritary intel wlan driver isn't loading in the new hardy kernel
<numus> politikerneu you using hardy? if so it comes with support right from fresh for that card
<Pici> jrib: nope.
<loa> Zvezdichko, try video game =)
<PolitikerNEU> It worked perfectly in the old gutsy
<numus> politikerneu it doesn't use a restricted driver anymore
<PolitikerNEU> Yes, I'm using hardy
<bazhang> works better now
<Zvezdichko> loa: video games are now fine
<loa> PolitikerNEU, i have compile my kernel with iwl3945 - daemon less driver =)
<Creationist> Yeah... I had to manually copy the flash plugin .so file to the firefox 3 directory.
<loa> PolitikerNEU, It is cool =) but need some tuning =)
<PolitikerNEU> cool - but how do I make it work? Because Wicd tells me 'no wireless adapter found'
<numus> creationist if you installed a fresh hardy.. how do you have a firefox 2 folder?
<bazhang> err works great with network manager; no idea about wicd
<loa> PolitikerNEU, show your lsmod | grep 3945
<PolitikerNEU> doesn't work with networkmanager either
<Adys> Small question, I'm able to extract zip files by opening them with file-roller, but is there a way to assign them in contextual menu, like other archive types?
<numus> politikerneu you using kubuntu or ubuntu and how new was the hardy iso you used
<Creationist> numus, I have no idea... I have both Firefox 2 and 3 installed
<PolitikerNEU> currently I'm using the old kernel
<PolitikerNEU> I updated from gutsy
<bazhang> aha
<numus> politikerneu ohh thats your problem..
<PolitikerNEU> that's why I still can use the old kernel
<PolitikerNEU> ipw3945               119840  1
<PolitikerNEU> ieee80211              35656  1 ipw3945
<numus> politikerneu hardy really should be installed fresh.. it doesn't use the restricted intel drivers anymore.. it has a new driver that works great
<loa> PolitikerNEU, Build your own kernel with iwl3945
<warren_> i have nvidia driver enabled and desktop effects enabled
<PolitikerNEU> hmm ... ok, I'll try - but the problem
<bazhang> no need for a fresh install just use the new kernel
<PolitikerNEU> is, that this is a productive system
<warren_> however when selecting effects in the Desktop effects window i don't have any, why?
<PolitikerNEU> the new kernel doesn't work - that's my problem
<warren_> 3d works
<loa> PolitikerNEU, what doesn't work?
<Finnish> Anyone know about WLAN..?
<numus> politikerneu at all? like on a fresh install the kernel wont work?
<bazhang> warren_: got ccsm installed?
<numus> finiish ya.. WLAN stands for wireless lan.. anymore questions?
<Finnish> I have a Sitecom WL-112 card in my laptop
<PolitikerNEU> I haven't tried a fresh install of the beta - but the last alpha livecd didn't work too
<Finnish> It has RaLink RT2500-chipset
<warren_> bazhang: no but why creating this window then?
<bazhang> PolitikerNEU: just do an upgrade via the net
<numus> warren_ compiz is a beast of a pain sometimes.. i spent a while getting mine to work right.. and it still doesnt sometimes
<numus> finnish k?
<warren_> yeah but hardy is coming :p
<PolitikerNEU> Do you mean: From the livecd or from the version I'm using?
<Finnish> I see it in iwconf, but it doesn't see any nets in my house, but I know there are nets around
<PolitikerNEU> Because actually I updated from gutsy to hardy using the net
<Finnish> numus: ?
<bazhang> warren_: try alt f2 compiz --replace
<warren_> ow they works but haven't window borders :p
<numus> finnish i dont know.. i use the intel
<numus> warren_ do you have a decorator.. you really shoudl go to #compiz for this
<numus> warren_ please go to #compiz
<bazhang> warren_: make sure the plugin window decorations or the like is enabled
<warren_> numus: it's more a hardy issue :)
<numus> warren_ no it is a compiz issue
<numus> warren_ your windows decorate is messed up.. compiz
<bazhang> warren_: likely compiz as mine works fine on hardy
<warren_> not really as the kubuntu program doesn't work ;)
<Finnish> numus: See this
<Finnish> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsSitecom
<bazhang> what kubuntu program warren_
<numus> k finnish
<Finnish> It should work...
<numus> finnish that link it OLD...
<numus> err is
<warren_> bazhang: System -> Desktop Effects
<leftyfb> warren_: this is a compiz issue, not hardy. Did you try bazhang's suggestion for hitting ALT F2 and typing compiz --replace ?
<numus> finnish first let me ask.. are you running hardy
<bazhang> warren_: no problems here with ccsm; which is called advanced desktops effects manager or the like
<Finnish> Yeah, Hardy Beta
<leftyfb> warren_: this is a compiz issue, not hardy. Did you try bazhang's suggestion for hitting ALT F2 and typing compiz --replace ?
<warren_> as ccsm works but the kubuntu prog not, it is a kubuntu bug
<numus> warren_ what kubuntu program
<warren_> System -> Desktop Effects
<bazhang> warren_: try alt -f2 compiz --replace or alt f2 kwin --replace
<warren_> yes that works naturally
<warren_> but not everybody knows that :=
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> how's the new kernel everyone? any problems?
<bazhang> warren_: which one works I gave you two
<warren_> kwin --replace
<leftyfb> what about compiz --replace ?
<bazhang> warren_: and the window decorations come back in that case?
<numus> finnish i have no idea.. it says it shoudl work out of the box
<warren_> no compiz replace doesn't
<warren_> but you can use kwin and compiz effects
<warren_> but i think that it is my nvidia driver that isn't correctly installed
<bazhang> warren_: please answer my question
<warren_> but can't remember what option to pass to nvidia-xconfig
<numus> pretty much anything related to compiz is a compiz issue.. and they are really good at fixing them in #compiz
<numus> compiz is highly unstable at times...
<bazhang> never use it myself
<numus> bazhang i do when i want to show someone what ubuntu can really do
<numus> bazhang but when i use it for long periods of time.. something always ends up crashing on it
<bazhang> numus: tune them into youtube ;]
<numus> bazhang it is better when they have hands on
<bazhang> numus then sadly the compiz effects ;[
<bazhang> spinning cube, scale effect etc
<numus> bazhang i got them all setup on this laptop..
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> then just show them numus
<numus> bazhang thats what i do.. in the meantime i just use metacity
<bazhang> same here; after ten trillion cube spins it gets boring
<numus> warren_ doesnt understand that the issue he is having is related to compiz and the ability to handle windows decorators sometimes
<bazhang> warren left I think
<numus> bazhang i am having a problem where my ati drivers decide to basicly turn off but the hardware shows them enabled and running.. so it is a pain at times
<numus> anyone good at NTFS mounting over VPN's?
<bazhang> that is odd
<OsamaK> Look at : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/209703
<numus> i have the drives folders mounted right now.. but when i try to open a file it asks for the domain login..
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> there is no ubuntu-modules for the new kernel (2.6.24-13)?
<numus> but i have no domain login
<numus> damn still having that image refresh flicker problem
<numus> bazhang HAHA.. the image refresh flicker issue i am having is related to compiz.... chaulk another one up to that unstable flashy thing
<bazhang> numus ;]
<numus> anyone good with samba mounts?
<hischild> osteenbergen, what do you mean with fix the battery indicator?
<osteenbergen> well i'm now connected to the ac.. it has been so for the past 48 hours but stil it reports 28% and if i unplug it the display gets dimmed but the icon doesn't change
<osteenbergen> it actually says its not charging now..
<hischild> osteenbergen, in console, type acpi ... what does it say?
<osteenbergen> charged 28%
<osteenbergen> same as the indicator
<hischild> and when unplugging ...
<osteenbergen> osteenbergen@nuxWeb:~$ acpi
<osteenbergen>      Battery 1: charged, 28%
<osteenbergen> osteenbergen@nuxWeb:~$ acpi
<osteenbergen>      Battery 1: discharging, 28%, 02:53:52 remaining
<osteenbergen> but the design charge is 98.. it reports 128 now and 480 for full charge
<hischild> hmm
<hischild> could be that the battery is not capable anymore of being fully charged ... happens when they wear out
<osteenbergen> laptop is not that old and has been to the repair shop.. Gutsy reported (2 months back) that battery level was at 85%
<osteenbergen> so it is a hardy problem
<hischild> then i'm at a loss
<hischild> try gutsy now then
<hischild> live cd ftw
<osteenbergen> Yeah i will try that so brb
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ok, anyone tell me y there is no linux-ubuntu-modules for 2.6.24-13 kernel?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> can i boot the new kernel without it or what?
<Pici> -13?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ya
<Zvezdichko> loa, thank you, I locked the packages in synaptic
<Zvezdichko> and now everything works fine
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Pici, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/linux-source-2.6.24/2.6.24-13.23
<osteenbergen> hischild, it is working fine from gutsy live,
<hischild> osteenbergen, then i have no idea as to why it wouldn't work correctly
<osteenbergen> yeah it is a wierd problem
<Pici> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Probably because linux-2.6.24-13.23 hasn't built properly on all arches.
<osteenbergen> but maybe you know the solution to missing tty.. well there black and there blinks a "_" and that is about it
<Pici> [Hardy]TuTUXG: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+builds?build_text=linux&build_state=all
<jaffarkelshac> i am trying to install nvidia drivers, how do i exit X
<osteenbergen> ctrl-alt-backspace
<osteenbergen> it reboots X
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Pici, so can i boot the new kernel or no?
<jack|Helium> I'm not sure that hardy sets up terminals by default
<cybercyst> hey does someone here use the x86_64 version of hardy + the fglrx drivers in the repositories? i have a question....
<jack|Helium> I'm having an odd kernel issue
<osteenbergen> no sry cybercyst.. switched back to 32 because of some software problems
<osteenbergen> but i have seen most of the fglrx error so what is the problem?
<cybercyst> no 3d acceleration in wine
<cybercyst> everything else works pretty well... all 3d in normal linux apps, just not in wine
<orvokki> Tried without Compiz?
<cybercyst> yeah
<cybercyst> aiglx disabled in xorg.conf
<Amaranth> compiz won't mess with wine's 3d acceleration...
<jack|Helium> when I try to use the thinkpad_acpi module, it claims that there is something already taking the bay support and disables it. However, the bay module is not loaded, so I have no idea what could be stealing the bay?
<cybercyst> right, it was just a test though
<orvokki> Amaranth: It's known to cause issues with Wine 3d rendering.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> cybercyst, how about run with -opengl
<cybercyst> it isn't a problem with a specific game its wine in general
<cybercyst> for example, when i run wineprefixcreate i get drmMap error
<Amaranth> orvokki: no it isn't
<orvokki> cybercyst: "glxinfo|grep direct" probably says yes?
<cybercyst> and when i run 3DMark2001 i get 0-1 fps
<cybercyst> yeah it says yes
<osteenbergen> i have sees those... maybe i have documented it.. will check
<Amaranth> orvokki: it's known to have a couple issues with fullscreen and wine
<jack|Helium> does anyone know what might be taking over my removable drive bay from the thinkpad modules?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jack|Helium, usb?
<loa> Zvezdichko, cool =)
<numus> is there a known issue with gdesklets and hardy?
<jack|Helium> [Hardy]TuTUXG: so the usb module might be doing it? it's a removable drive bay, for CD/DVD, spare batteries, etc.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jack|Helium, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/UltraBay
<paulo-falcao> Is the sound problem (alsa) solved?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jack|Helium, read the Linux support part
<paulo-falcao> does anyone known?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> no
<osteenbergen> jack try "sudo lshw" it will list all your hardware and the driver that is currently controlling it
<jack|Helium> [Hardy]TuTUXG: I see what you're saying. I have an A series laptop, though, with an ultrabay 2000
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jack|Helium, for harddrive?
<paulo-falcao> Tutuxg, was that no for me?
<cybercyst> osteenbergen: strace seems to show a EINVAL error when trying to access /dev/dri/card0
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> paulo-falcao, yes
<paulo-falcao> ok. :(
<jack|Helium> [Hardy]TuTUXG: no, it has a CD/DVD drive in it right now. I'm thinking about getting a battery though
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> paulo-falcao, it's not solved afaik
<osteenbergen> cybercyst: did you run it as root?
<paulo-falcao> ok, tks!
<cybercyst> can't   .wine doesn't belong to root
<osteenbergen> true
<cybercyst> err, wait... actually i'm dumb, let me try
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jack|Helium, IDE hard disks and optical drives are supported by the ide-disk or ata_piix driver in the linux kernel. SCSI emulation via ide-scsi is possible. --> from that page
<orvokki> cybercyst: You probably know running Windows programs in Wine as root isn't exactly safe?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jack|Helium, so ur dvdrom should be handled automatically
<cybercyst> yeah
<cybercyst> but its just a check to see if i can stop these drmMap errors
<osteenbergen> well i search google for the error but i get a lot of pages about 8.19 (very old :O)
<cybercyst> yeah :/
<cybercyst> same error as root
<osteenbergen> which version does the repository use now?
<cybercyst> of fglrx drivers? the latest
<cybercyst> 8.3
<jaffarkelshac> how can enter shell used to be alt + ctr + f2 but that does not work
<Turski> ...
<jack|Helium> [Hardy]TuTUXG: the problem is not that it doesnt work, but that there is no /proc/acpi/ibm/bay file, so I cannot hotplug (sorry that I wasn't clear)
<a-v> If I want to send a question to a package maintainer, should I use the e-mail provided with the package (ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com)?
<osteenbergen> i have the same problem with the shell jaffarkelshac.. just use gnome-terminal
<jack|Helium> [Hardy]TuTUXG: this is the error I get when I try to load the thinkpad driver:
<jack|Helium> [  200.060077] thinkpad_acpi: another device driver is already handling bay events
<jack|Helium> [  200.060093] thinkpad_acpi: disabling subdriver bay
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jack|Helium, which means it's already been handled by another driver
<jack|Helium> [Hardy]TuTUXG: which is my problem, I can't figure out what that other driver is, because the (acpi) bay driver is not loaded
<osteenbergen> and you also cant load the bay driver?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jack|Helium,  ls /dev/ | grep scd
<jack|Helium> osteenbergen: yes, I can't load that either, it claims "no such device". I know that bay support works though, because It has worked in debian before
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> plug it in first
<jack|Helium> [Hardy]TuTUXG: it exists. I have a /dev/sdb too, which I'm assuming is the same thing, even though neither one is a link to the other
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jack|Helium, it's scd not sdc
<jack|Helium> /dev/cdrom, /dev/dvd, etc all link to it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jack|Helium, so just mount it
<jack|Helium> [Hardy]TuTUXG: sorry, that was a typo
<jaffarkelshac> how can i exportmy book makes
<jaffarkelshac> bookmarks
<osteenbergen> is there anything in the bay right now?
<jack|Helium> [Hardy]TuTUXG: I can already do that, I just want to be able to eject it (the drive itself, from it's removale bay, not the cd in the drive. Sorry I just realized I could be interpreted that way)
<jack|Helium> osteenbergen: the CD drive
<jack|Helium> osteenbergen: actually, its a DVD drive
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jack|Helium, so it's working but no hotswap?
<jack|Helium> [Hardy]TuTUXG: exactly
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jack|Helium, ok i understand u wrong
<osteenbergen> maybe the driver for that dvd is using it.. if you unmount it and then try to use the module and then reinsert the DVD
<jack|Helium> [Hardy]TuTUXG: no problem, I wasn't very clear about what was supposed to be ejecting
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jack|Helium, so what happened if u unplug it?
<jack|Helium> [Hardy]TuTUXG: without sending the eject command first: nothing, untill I plug it back in. Then it sends out a really loud repeating siren untill I shut the computer down again...
<azazel__> Good morning
<osteenbergen> Good evening from here :)
<azazel__> Is anyone here struggling with FGLRX?
<osteenbergen> yeah cybercyst
<azazel__> Then good evening =]
<osteenbergen> he has a drmMap arror of LibGL when running wine
<jack|Helium> azazel__: I dont have a 3d accellerated card (or I do, but I cant use it), but I think others are
<azazel__> Ahh
<Pici> FGLRX worked like a charm after installing the restricted driver... for me at least.
<azazel__> I'm having problems watching flash videos
<osteenbergen> 64 bit of 32?
<Pici> Thats a fglrx issue?
 * jack|Helium wishes that my mach64 had just a little more memory
<azazel__> And 3d will ocassionally freeze the whole computer
<azazel__> 32 bit here
<cybercyst> well my fglrx is incredibly stable
<osteenbergen> same here
<Turski> Pici: ett... fglrx IS the restricted driver? :P
<cybercyst> just doesn't work in wine :(
<azazel__> What video card are you guys using?
<osteenbergen> Ati 200M (do not buy this card ;))
<crdlb> azazel__: using compiz?
<Pici> Turski: I know, I only just said that weird
<jack|Helium> azazel__: I've had that problem in the past, but it was with nvidia, and a lot of it had to do with my MOSFETS on my 680i mobo overheating
<cybercyst> dear lord, that was my last video card osteenbergen, i am sorry
<azazel__> I've disabled compiz
<osteenbergen> Compiz is working but crappy as **
<cybercyst> if i were you i would use the open source drive, it was better for me
<cybercyst> *driver
<azazel__> Compiz doesn't really affect anything other than flickering in 3d
<Pici> I'm on an x1400.
<cybercyst> i am on a radeon hd2600
<osteenbergen> i cant run the open source..
<crdlb> azazel__: what model do you have?
<osteenbergen> it disables 3d :P
<cybercyst> it does?  last i checked it was working...
<cybercyst> just before i changed video cards....
<azazel__> cybercyst, depends which card
<crdlb> the 200M was only recently supported for 3d
<azazel__> They have 3d support now for a bunch of cards
<crdlb> and it's still not perfect
<azazel__> crdlb, I'm using HD3650 512mb DDR2
<osteenbergen> the fglrx driver for the 200M is almost perfect... suspend and some diagonal lines when running compiz
<jamalf> Has anyone successfully installed Adobe Air yet? It fails for me every time I try. On both 8.04 and 7.10 =(... http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/air/
<crdlb> ouch :)
<azazel__> It works great for most desktop
<azazel__> Except for flash video
<cybercyst> i am still anxiously awaiting the maturing of the radeonhd open source driver
<osteenbergen> what problem do you see with flash? no flash at all ?
<azazel__> No
<azazel__> It works great
<W8TAH> whats the best player app for DVD movies on Heron -- im using the builtin movie player right now nad its working except it shows a lot of interlacing
<azazel__> Except that when I try to change to a different video
<azazel__> Firefox hangs
<azazel__> And eventually crahses
<azazel__> I tried with both FF3 beta
<azazel__> And FF2
<azazel__> Compiz has no effect on it
<osteenbergen> I dont have that ^o) i only have a systemcrash if i watch with the totem plugin... but flash videos are working fine with fglrx
<cybercyst> azazel__ are you on an amd64 system?
<cybercyst> or 32-bit system?
<azazel__> I'm running a phenom 9500 on a 32bit OS
<cybercyst> what does xvinfo say?
<azazel__> hold on
<azazel__> -desktop:~$ xvinfo
<azazel__> X-Video Extension version 2.2
<azazel__> screen #0
<azazel__>  no adaptors present
<azazel__> IS that a bad thing? :P
<mooboo1> they made a new GDM theme today... i don't like it, its too much white, like if the sun was shining on the computer, its looks very bad
<cybercyst> yeah you have no xv support
<azazel__> I see
<cybercyst> its accelerated video support... you should have it
<azazel__>  I believe everything is done with textured video, no?
<osteenbergen> mooboo check ubuntu-art.org for some other GDM themes
<cybercyst> flash uses it
<azazel__> Ahh
<cybercyst> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep XV
<osteenbergen> sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv ... that sets Xv
<cybercyst> and in your xorg.conf you might want to add Option "TexturedVideo" "on" in your Section "Device" section
<cybercyst> but with the phenom 9500 that might not be used for Xv support
<osteenbergen> thats what my command does..only via the ati supplied program ;)
<numus> azazel_ why are you running 32 on a phenom
<azazel__> lol
<osteenbergen> i am running 32 on a AMD64 :) it just works great ;)
<azazel__> I've just had less trouble with 32bit in the past
<numus> phenom is a quadcore
<azazel__> I figured I'll let 64 mature more and make my life easier :P
<osteenbergen> 64bit has some software problems that annoy me :P
<numus> 64 is working great for me on a centrino duo
<azazel__> ok brb
<azazel__> Gonna try flash videos now
<azazel__> And see what happens
<osteenbergen> yeah but if you do a lot of programming courses you will find programs that are not 64 bit supported ;)
<cybercyst> yeah i think i am going to try and reinstall with 32-bit to see if that doesn't fix my 3d acceleration in wine problems
<osteenbergen> no
<numus> great i messed up firefox somehow
<osteenbergen> i would not do that
<osteenbergen> just use the old 8.2 driver first and see if that is working
<numus> cybercyst what 3d accelerator in wine problem
<osteenbergen> saves you a lot of reinstall trouble
<osteenbergen> he gets a drmMap error
<numus> any chance you are running compiz?
<osteenbergen> of libGL.. but i could not find a fix for it
<cybercyst> i have no 3d acceleration in wine on my x86_64 system
<cybercyst> i have 3d acceleration in everything else, but not wine
<cybercyst> i am not running compiz
<numus> oh
<azazel__> Seems to work great now
<cybercyst> numus: i get a drmMap error
<cybercyst> was that your problem azazel?
<Belisarivs> Hi all
<typhox> hi
<numus> cybercyst i have gotten that when the drivers are "loaded" but they really arent
<Belisarivs> I spotted significant slowdown of compiz in Hardy compared to Gutsy.
<numus> i just unenabled the drivers in hardware and reenable them but dont restart
<osteenbergen> and cybercyst maybe running a envy setup will fix something
<Belisarivs> Is it feature or bug?
<cybercyst> i have installed the drivers every single way i know how, but i will try an envy setup
<Belisarivs> I use Intel GMA950
<cybercyst> it is something i haven't done yet
<osteenbergen> it is always a feature.. its called somotionmode :D
<numus> cybercyst ati?
<osteenbergen> try to uninstall it and then install it
<cybercyst> yeah
<numus> cybercyst catalyst 8.02
<cybercyst> i have tried uninstalling and reinstall
<cybercyst> numus: catalyst 8.03
<osteenbergen> no 8.3 (8.471)
<numus> cybercyst have you used the catalyst wiki install?
<cybercyst> yeah
<cybercyst> i have installed and uninstalled from repositories and the manual way
<numus> cybercyst keep in mind wine is also experimental
<osteenbergen> envy works great with ati.. have done a lot of systems (32 bit) with it
<cybercyst> yeah, but it always worked before :(
<numus> cybercyst have you tried with vmware to see if it works there
<osteenbergen> wine is almost 1.0 ;)
<Amaranth> not that 1.0 means much
<Amaranth> except that the wineserver protocol is stable
<osteenbergen> well that it isn't experimental anymore
<cybercyst> try installing windows under vmware? or 32-bit ubuntu and see if it works in that system?
<crdlb> it'll always be experimental :)
<numus> we soon will have wine 0.9999999999999999999999999999999
<numus> cybercyst 32 bit ubuntu
<osteenbergen> they have worked 15 years now the complete 1.0..
<cybercyst> hrm, good idea, i guess that will be my next step
<orvokki> Wine 1.0 will be out during the Summer afaik.
<cybercyst> wine is a pretty solid app, and fills in the gaps of my linux system nicely
<cybercyst> april i believe
<orvokki> So soon?
<osteenbergen> cybercyst why do you use wine btw for some windows applications or for gaming?
<orvokki> Hmm, I recall it was a few months later.
<numus> cybercyst i require programs that i HAVE to have windows.. unfortuetly..
<Amaranth> 1.0 will not be perfect
<Amaranth> it's just a number
<osteenbergen> i use VirtualBox in seamless mode.. that works very great :)
<numus> if you are gaming.. vmware with windows will be the best way i believe
<orvokki> Amaranth: Nothing is perfect. :)
<numus> Hardy Heron is perfect :-)
<Amaranth> orvokki: it's not even particularly better than any other release
<osteenbergen> VMware is pretty bulky... Virtualbox is smaller but has some little isseus
<numus> anyone messed with vmware fusion?
<orvokki> However, pre-1 has been officially a beta.
<Amaranth> people keep expecting 1.0 to be the one that runs everything
<warren_> quite perfect :)
<osteenbergen> no ofcourse not but at least Photoshop :)
<Amaranth> 1.0 has no guarantees on what will run and what won't and they don't even guarantee future releases won't have regressions from what works in 1.0
<orvokki> Photoshop should run with current WIne.
<orvokki> CS2, at least.
<Amaranth> no they don't even guarantee photoshop, that's "nice to have"
<Amaranth> if it breaks before 1.0 and doesn't get fixed they'll release 1.0 anyway
<orvokki> Amaranth: No, as in it should work according to appdb with current Wine.
<warren_> they will fix it if it got broken
<numus> vmware fusion kinda takes wine to the next stage
<numus> but right now it is only on osx
<Amaranth> warren_: you should hope
<osteenbergen> Virtualbox with seamless is Opensource so it takes VMWare Fusion to the next step ;)
<TheFool> vmware fusion has nothing to do with wine...
<osteenbergen> and now that sun has bougth the builders it will improve )
<orvokki> And yes, I know that 1.0 only means that certain spesific project milestones are reached.
<numus> thefool the concept.. you.. well fool
<Amaranth> but seriously, all 1.0 is is a version number and a stable wineserver protocol
<numus> amaranth stable is in the eye of the beholder
<Amaranth> i doubt you even know what wineserver is though so it probably isn't important to you :)
<osteenbergen> but does any of you know a solution to fix the missing TTY consoles?
<orvokki> Amaranth: Quite a few of us do.
<orvokki> Probably.
<orvokki> At least to a degree.
<Typhox> My SD card doesn't work. I followed http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_get_the_internal_SD-CARD_working#Ubuntu_6.10_.27edgy_eft.27: . Now the SD card is mounted when I insert it the first time. But after removing the card and inserting it again it is not recognized anymore until i reastart ubuntu. In addition to that i have no write-access to the Card because "read-only file system". I use...
<Typhox> ...Ubuntu 8.04. It is a built-in-SD-Card-Reader. It works best under Windows.By SD-Card I mean a 2GB SanDisk micro SD in a SD-Card-case. How do I get it to work?
<cybercyst> amaranth try ubuntuguide.org
<numus> holy spammy crap
<cybercyst> there is a guide there to fix a broken boot screen
<TheFool> numus: lol, but seriously the concept don't even mesh. VMware relies on actually running the full windows OS wheras wine only loads a few reverse engineered binaries to emulate the win32 API etc.
<cybercyst> it fixed my terminals for me
<Amaranth> cybercyst: linking to ubuntuguide is a good way to get banned
<osteenbergen> boot screen works
<numus> typhox is the sd card formated?
<Amaranth> and i don't have that problem, someone else does
<cybercyst> ok, thanks for the warning
<osteenbergen> only after a normal boot it doesn't
<Amaranth> cybercyst: ubuntuguide is full of bad advice
<numus> thefool fusion runs the windows outside the emulated OS
<Typhox> numus: fat16
<numus> typhox you need to get the ntfs write package
<TheFool> numus: it appears to thats the point but it really does not
<cybercyst> aight, well it fixed my broken boot screen and terminals
<osteenbergen> Well for new beings ubuntuguid works
<Amaranth> if you know enough about ubuntu to pick out the bad advice from the good you are not the target audience of ubuntuguide, which is the problem
<Typhox> numus: where do i get it?
<numus> thefool DUH... but since vmware is running the kernel.. it has a lot more compatibility
<cybercyst> wow, didn't know, thanks for the update though
<numus> typhox it is called NTFS Configuration tool
<osteenbergen> ntfs write is not needed for FAT16
<TheFool> numus: yea, but the whole purpose of wine was to get away from needing to run the kernel. Not just compatability
<numus> thefool tru... so you cant complain the fact that some things arent compatible.. it can never assure 100% compatibility
<numus> osteenbergen it has helped me in the past
<TheFool> numus: until we can convinve programmers to write for wine compatability instead of windows. That way it will be guaranteed to work on both.
<numus> osteenbergen granted that sd card might have been ntfs..
<numus> thefool the world vs microsoft.. i think microsoft will still win...
<numus> yes pun intended
<Amaranth> TheFool: not true
<TheFool> Amaranth: how not?
<Amaranth> TheFool: in the wine testcases there are a bunch of tests that pass on wine but fail on windows
<Amaranth> which means the tests are wrong and wine is still doing the wrong thing
<osteenbergen> why should a programmer write wine compattible code? thats like the world upside down
<numus> brb firefox decided to crap out.. so i need to restart X
<Amaranth> osteenbergen: the idea being if they write it to work with wine it works without extra work on windows, of course
<osteenbergen> i want to write a platform independant code so i code for windows and make sure it works with wine
<Amaranth> osteenbergen: you'd be better served by .NET there, i think
<TheFool> Amaranth: Do you have any links to that?
<Amaranth> System.Windows.Forms on mono looks just as fugly as wine though so you don't gain much
<osteenbergen> i could program anything platform independant.. it just that software developers are lasy and there is not enough fund to pay programmers to support Linux in most companies
<TheFool> Amaranth: The test cases I mean
<Amaranth> TheFool: to them failing on windows?
<TheFool> Amaranth: yea
<Amaranth> http://test.winehq.org/data/06d429d6b6b6d63beaeda130a3bb261ef3b9fb41/
<Amaranth> there is one example
<TheFool> Bah, well thats no fun
<Amaranth> TheFool: http://test.winehq.org/data/200803301000/
<Amaranth> that's the most recent test run, from what i can tell
<creationist> Is there still no GUI for configuring the boot loader?
<osteenbergen> yeah there is
<osteenbergen> startupmanager
<osteenbergen> pretty good and easy
<creationist> Not installed by default, though?
<osteenbergen> no just apt-get it
<Amaranth> osteenbergen: err, isn't that for tweaking what things start on boot?
<Amaranth> bootloader means grub
<osteenbergen> i know ;)
<Typhox> But after removing and again plugging in the SD-Card it is not mounted anymore. How do I mount it now?
<osteenbergen> it configures basic needs
<Pici> bum is for configuring services, sum is for the bootloader, (iird)
<Pici> s/d/c
<creationist> I'm looking for something that lets me configure grub... entries, etc.
<osteenbergen> that is startupmanager :)
 * TheFool starts booting up ubuntu again...I did not see any options for that. Thats pretty cool. 
<creationist> osteenbergen: Yes, it is.  I like it... thank you.
<osteenbergen> but thnx for reminding me to configure my GRUB to have a password on rescue mode..
<creationist> I personally think this should be included by default for new linux users... but whatever.  I also think a decent IRC client should be installed and configured to go to #ubuntu :)
<Typhox> How do I mount a SD-Card?
<osteenbergen> just stick it into your drive and wait
<osteenbergen> if it aint working check if your driver is present
<osteenbergen> Hardy should automount all SD if driver is present
<Typhox> But only the first time when i plug it in
<Typhox> not the second time ~
<osteenbergen> thats wierd ^o)
<osteenbergen> and you dit unmount the drive correctly?
<osteenbergen> ah diner is ready.. got to eat :)
<Typhox> no, i just plugged it out
<osteenbergen> you should try to unmount it before you unplug it.. that could be the problem... and it could cause data corruption
<Typhox> aha
<Typhox> how?
<Typhox> I do not even know the name of it in /dev/
<omar> Guys where do I get the aquarium cube feature for Compiz Fusion?
<WarrenDUM> someone knows when kde 4.0.2 will be released? the day itself or not?
<cybercyst> kde 4 looks pretty sweet....   i am just stuck on gnome now... i've been using it too long :(
<WarrenDUM> ;)
<randomoutburst> i have 8.04 and when i go to install amarok from synaptic for some reason it wont download all the libs anyone know why?
<randomoutburst> do i need to add a certain kde repository to the list?
<IdleOne> randomoutburst, what libs is it not downloading?
<randomoutburst> there are 7 do you want me to list all of them?
<IdleOne> I want to know if they are in universe or multiverse and if so did you enable those repos?
<randomoutburst> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdelibs/kdelibs-data_3.5.9-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<randomoutburst>   404 Not Found
<randomoutburst> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/arts/libartsc0_1.5.9-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<randomoutburst>   404 Not Found
<randomoutburst> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/arts/libarts1c2a_1.5.9-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<randomoutburst>   404 Not Found
<randomoutburst> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/avahi/libavahi-qt3-1_0.6.22-2ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<randomoutburst>   404 Not Found
<randomoutburst> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdelibs/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.9-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<randomoutburst>   404 Not Found
<randomoutburst> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/amarok/amarok-xine_1.4.8-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<IdleOne> randomoutburst, stop please
<randomoutburst>   404 Not Found
<randomoutburst> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/amarok/amarok_1.4.8-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<randomoutburst>   404 Not Found
<IdleOne> Pici, that was 7 I believe he was done
<randomoutburst> why was i kicked?
<IdleOne> randomoutburst, welcome back :) dont do that again hehe
<Pici> randomoutburst: Please use a pastebin!
<IdleOne> floooding
<Typhox> What is away stays away :-(
<randomoutburst> oh my bad
<Pici> http://pastebin.ca or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<IdleOne> !info kdelibs-data
<Pici> Bots are both undergoing maintenance...
<IdleOne> I see
<IdleOne> thank you
<void^> looks like he just didn't update recently
<IdleOne> randomoutburst, try runing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade then try to install amarok again afterwards
<randomoutburst> ok thanks
<void^> apt-get update more importantly
<IdleOne> randomoutburst, yeah do the update first then dist-upgrade if you wish
<IdleOne> but doesnt dist-upgrade do same functions as update + dist-upgrade?
<Pici> No.
<IdleOne> ah
<void^> dist-upgrade is just an upgrade that also pulls in new deps
<cybercyst> envy didn't fix it :(
<IdleOne> envy probably broke it
<IdleOne> !envy
<IdleOne> err bots
 * IdleOne is to dependent on them bots
<randomoutburst> so is it possible to go back to 7.10 without just reinstalling it?
<Pici> No.
<IdleOne> randomoutburst, yes if you have a seperate /home partition if not you will have to back up /home then re-install
<randomoutburst> ohhh i see
<IdleOne> well more precisely No. you cant
<BUGabundo> were can I download and updated version of Ubuntu Training PDF?
<BUGabundo> do I need to download all of it from bzr?
<DanglyBits> how can i remote desktop into my hardy box from a work windowsxp box?
<szabiakanich> hey all
<Pici> DanglyBits: Use VNC.
<szabiakanich> god a quick question
<DanglyBits> is there a vnc server alreadin in hardy?
<BUGabundo> DanglyBits: enable VNC, and access from XP win VNC
<TheFool> normally I would think that was a typo but d and t are not next to each other...
<szabiakanich> i installed the 8.04 beta and wanted to install xmms, but there's only xmms2, anybody know what happened to version 1?
<BUGabundo> yes it is there already, DanglyBits
<TCMC2010> szabiakanich, try audacious !
<DanglyBits> how do i setup the server end on the hardy box?
<TCMC2010> xmms depends on gtk 1, this really suckz...  :-P
<szabiakanich> basically what i need is something that plays mp3, wav, flac and shn
<TCMC2010> szabiakanich, audacious !
<Pici> DanglyBits: Enable the remote desktop, in System>Preferences>Remote Desktop
<DanglyBits> thanks
<Zvezdichko> szabiakanich, Amarok
<TheFool> Zvezdichko: except chances are he is on Ubuntu not Kubuntu and loading half of KDE to play some music is just insane
<Zvezdichko> then Juk :)
<Zvezdichko> oh, Rhythmbox
<Zvezdichko> I mean
<djdarkman> hello
<szabiakanich> ok let me try audacios
<szabiakanich> :)
<szabiakanich> i also just noticed another small "bug"
<djdarkman> are there any kown bugs about wine in hardy, wine doors and ie4linux seem to hang on "Creating wine prefix"
<djdarkman> ?
<szabiakanich> i'm on a laptop at the moment and if i don't work for a minute or so it dims the backlight, ok nothing new here, 'cause the option is enabled
<szabiakanich> problem is that it doesn't bring up the brightness once i start working again
<mnemonic_> djdarkman: are you sure they hang (and just don't take an awfully long time)? wineprefixcreate on its own works perfectly for me, although it takes about a minute to create it.
<szabiakanich> also i just installed this beta yesterday and browsed the web with firefox when it suddenly became black and white and just got and error and closed, i had that two times yesterday. anybody have any similar experience?
<djdarkman> mnemonic_: well I think if I compare it to my configuration it`s simply too much 10 min+ on amd 2.0 Ghz 1,2 GB RAM
<djdarkman> and there are runaway wine processes that can`t be killed
<Dannilion> Woah... the most recent updates have really slowed down my computer
<Lynoure> szabiakanich: any memory what those pages were? The specific pages often play a big role in browser crashes...
<ernstp> I have some usplash wierdness
<ernstp> after the "pending" part, it drops to the console instead
<szabiakanich> one was youtube
<szabiakanich> and another one a forum
<szabiakanich> www.mikeportnoy.com/forum
<WarrenDUM> ernstp: reinstall usplash
<ernstp> WarrenDUM: done that
<WarrenDUM> removed the old config file?
<ernstp> WarrenDUM: tried a number of things
<WarrenDUM> did you try this:
<ernstp> yeah, different resolutions, reconfigure, reinstall
<WarrenDUM> sudo apt-get remove usplash --purge
<WarrenDUM> and the sudo apt-get install usplash
<WarrenDUM> i was on a usplash bug report and they made an update today
<ernstp> note sure
<WarrenDUM> or yesterday
<Lynoure> szabiakanich: was it FF2 or FF3?
<ernstp> I was, but I don't think that was related
<mnemonic_> djdarkman: does wineprefixcreate work if you call it yourself?
<szabiakanich> ff3 beta 4, the one that comes with 8.04
<WarrenDUM> yes maybe
<WarrenDUM> but can you see kdm? of gdm
<ernstp> the wierd thing is that the "pending" mode works fine
<Lynoure> szabiakanich: no instant crashes here at least
<djdarkman> mnemonic_: I`ll try, I`m currently trying it with system settings, but it looks like it behaves the same
<osteenbergen> crashes when doing what in FF3b4?
<szabiakanich> well i opened a video on youtube and then the screen went black/white/dark and i couldn't work anymore and after a minute it gave this error that it had to close FF because of an error
<ernstp> WarrenDUM: I'll try a reboot after the purge now!
<szabiakanich> and another time i was browsing said forum (www.mikeportnoy.com/forum) and it just randomly crashed
<WarrenDUM> can't enrstep : don't forget to reinstall usplash
<WarrenDUM> too late :p
<cybercyst> any idea why the webkit port of epiphany was dropped from the repositories?
<osteenbergen> But did all the crashes occur with flash? or was there no flash banner on the forum?
<Lynoure> FF3 still seems quite hoggy resourcewise on my system
<szabiakanich> no flash banner on the forum, only gif
<xoob> hey, i activated restricted driver nvidia but it's a mess, it says activated, xorg.conf has nvidia as driver but nvidia-settings says You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver, and the ubuntu screen program says vesa
<xoob> any ideas what to do now?
<szabiakanich> and obviously on youtube there was flash
<osteenbergen> xoob: check your Xorg.0.log
<m1r> hello
<osteenbergen> szabiakanich i dont think there is a solution yet (did some searching) but try normal FF and wait for a final version
<xoob> osteenbergen, it says vesa too, I'm going to redo xorg.conf and see what happens, thanks for hint
<osteenbergen> yeah but does it says vesa from the beginning or does it try to load the nvidia and it crashes?
<djdarkman> mnemonic_: itt looks like wineprefixcreate hangs
<osteenbergen> sudo less /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<osteenbergen> to find errors
<mnemonic_> djdarkman: I have no idea what could be wrong. You could try to purge wine and reinstall and make sure that all packages installed do belong to hardy and that there are no leftovers from gutsy
<bhsx> hi, does anyone have miro installed on hardy?  i'm having dependency issues
<osteenbergen> no but i can check it for you
<osteenbergen> wait just a sec
<Armagguedes> has d-bus been disabled in hardy?
<Armagguedes> i'm getting a couple of messages saying it's not available/not running
<xoob> it doesn't try to load nvidia at all so i guess the ubuntu screen and graphics program messed up xorg.conf in some way. will redo xorg.conf run nvidia-settings and never touch the screen app again think :)
<szabiakanich> thanks for the help guys:)
<szabiakanich> btw. i'm giving audacious a try at the moment
<szabiakanich> can't get the gapless playback to work though, it somehow cuts off the end/start of songs
<osteenbergen> screen app is sometimes horrible when not using a open source driver.. never got a configuration done on my system with it
<bhsx> also... does anyone know how to copy desktop settings over to other users?  if i have the desktop exactly how i want my wife and daughter to have their's started-off, how do i push that to my wife's/daugter's desktops?
<osteenbergen> there is a program for it but i dont know the name
<Stroganoff> copy all hidden folders in your home folder, bhsx
<Armagguedes> bhsx, copy your /home/bhsx/.gnome or .kde folder
<osteenbergen> i was about to suggest it
<osteenbergen> :)
<xoob> yea I can see why :) rebooting now thanks for help
<bhsx> just do a straight copy?
<osteenbergen> but bhsx i have got no dependency problems with "apt-get install miro"
<bhsx> wont permissions and stuff be messed-up?
<osteenbergen> do a chgrp / chown to the correct user
<bhsx> osteenbergen: thanks...The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bhsx>   miro: Depends: libxine1 (< 1.1.8) but 1.1.10.1-2ubuntu1 is to be installed
<bhsx> E: Broken packages
<emretsim> I installed 8.04, it wanted a new broadcom driver -- which had to be downloaded from the internet. Unfortunately, I don't have a practical way of connecting through a wired connection so I keep booting back and forth into windows
<emretsim> now i have two devices -- wlan0 and wmaster0
<emretsim> wmaster0 seems like a ghost device
<osteenbergen> did you do a apt-get update && apt-get update?
<Armagguedes> bhsx or you can use APTonCD to clone your install
<bhsx> Armagguedes: ooh, thanks, i forgot about that
<bhsx> osteenbergen: yeah i did, i'll try again
<osteenbergen> does aptoncd copy your setup/config files also?
<emretsim> the network manager shows the network i want to connect to, yet whenever i try it says 0% connectivity
<Armagguedes> osteenbergen, isn't aptoncd supposed to clone your entire install, configs included?
<Armagguedes> or at least what you choose
<osteenbergen> dont know that what i ask you ;)
<Armagguedes> i thought it did
<osteenbergen> i'll check it out
<Armagguedes> if not, worse comes to worse, just aptoncd your entire package list and then copy yourr ~  by hand
<osteenbergen> it sounds like it copies the .deb files of your system
<Armagguedes> ghetto cloning if you will
<osteenbergen> aptoncd only gets the packages...
<osteenbergen> says the homepage
<Armagguedes> gay..
<Armagguedes> but i'll bet there's an installation cloner package somewhere
<Armagguedes> .config's et al
<osteenbergen> that would be handy (i reinstall the system every 4 months because i like to mess with my system and forget what i have done :P )
<osteenbergen> so some basic configbackups would come in handy
<Armagguedes> has d-bus been disabled in hardy? i'm getting a couple of messages saying it's not available/not running...
<osteenbergen> dont know .. checking the logs :)
<oddchild> Is anyone else having screen resolution issues with nvidia in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<nDuff> My syslog is full of "kernel: Cannot read proc file system: 9 - Bad file descriptor.", and one of my cores is reading new messages with that same content from the kernel and summarizing them into syslog. Googling for the error doesn't find anything more recent than '98/99, and that pretty much comes down to encouragements to work around the issue rather than any *fix*. Anything I should be trying to track down what's gone wrong?
<tgelter> should conky be using ~2-3 % cpu all the time?
<osteenbergen> The pid file "/var/run/dbus/pid" exists: aka it has something running here
<eldaria> Hey guys, I have notcied that since I installed gutsy I can no longer use tab in 'apt-get install' to search packages with the name i'm typing
<eldaria> sorry make that Hardy
<savvas> tgelter: i think you can make it use less, if it updates less often
<eldaria> :)
<osteenbergen> yeah still a missing feature.. they forgot to include the deb bash-completion
<savvas> eldaria: that was fixed, sudo apt-get install bash-completion
<eldaria> ok cool thanks
<maccam94> idk where to report this, but i've been having a bug on an old dell laptop. after closing and reopening the lid, the screen stays black and unlit until i switch back to a virtual console and then back to X. xserver bug? radeon driver bug?
<nDuff> ...hrm, is a vmlinux file (ideally w/ debug symbols) available for ubuntu's precompiled kernels? I'd *like* to use oprofile to try to figure out what's spinning.
<osteenbergen> maybe you need to edit some lines in the acpi-support file
<osteenbergen> or gdm config
<osteenbergen> i dont know where .. looking for it
<osteenbergen> i did know what is was ... :P
<osteenbergen> owh maccam94 do you have a intel driver?
 * nDuff wanders off to reboot... will read messages via /MEMOSERV if anyone knows what this might have been.
<maccam94> osteenbergen, it's an old ati radeon 8200, with the radeon driver
<osteenbergen> k
<eldaria> savvas: would you happend to have a working config for bash-completion, after installing it I still don't have autocompletion on apt-get.
<osteenbergen> SAVE_VBE_STATE & POST_VIDEO to FALSE in  /etc/default/acpi-support maccam94
<osteenbergen> that should do the trick.. it disables buffering of the video in memory and thus activating the video card again to repaint he screen
<tgelter> savvas: thanks, that's a good point, I'll take a look
<maccam94> osteenbergen, k, i'll try it when i get home later
<maccam94> osteenbergen, is this a reported bug?
<osteenbergen> yeah
<savvas> tgelter: once every 10-15 seconds should be great for a normal user :)
<osteenbergen> eldaria it takes some time / maybe reboot to build the bash-completion database
<savvas> tgelter: i think it's: update_interval 3.0
<eldaria> ok thanks. :-)
<osteenbergen> but if it is installed it will work :)
<savvas> tgelter: sorry: update_interval 15.0
<tgelter> savvas: just in one location? or for each graph?
<savvas> tgelter: i think it's a general option: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=718724
<eldaria> well I just saw there was a couple of updates including an update for xkb so will reboot anyway since it might havse solved another bug I had with X crashing when swapping keyboard layout. see you soon. :-)
<Typhox> How can I change the owner of a folder in /media/ ???
<tgelter> savvas: thanks again
<savvas> Typhox: for a folder: sudo chown -R user:user /media/folder/
<savvas> n/p :)
<Typhox> what does user:user mean?
<jimiridge> username:group?
<Typhox> aha
<Typhox> What does "Operation not permitted" mean?
<jimiridge> i'd tell you but Hobbsee told me not to feed the noobs
<Typhox> ...
<jimiridge> join #linux
<Zvezdichko> ./ :)
<savvas> Typhox: it means you need sudo
<Typhox> savvas: That's wierd. I did sudo
<savvas> Typhox: if sudo doesn't work, then it's not an ext3 filesystem (?)
<Typhox> no, it's not
<savvas> what filesystem is it? :)
<Typhox> i mounted in that folder my SD-Card with FAT16
<savvas> you can't apply any permissions there, fat doesn't understand them
<Typhox> aha
<Typhox> The problem is that i can just acces the files on the card as root and i want to change that
<savvas> someone posted a bug about that permission problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/157094
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 157094 in ubuntu "USB mass storage devices are mounted with unsafe permissions" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Typhox> that's good but i want to access my files on my sd-card with my GUI and i don't want to type the full path everytime into the console and so on...
<savvas> Typhox: file a different bug about it
<savvas> "hardy - can view sd-card only as root"
<savvas> provide: sudo lspci -nnv && sudo lsusb -v
<savvas> (as a log I mean)
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know of a fix for hardy & ipw3945 & wpa?
<Pici> My intel 3945 worked out of the box with wpa and iwl3945, using network-manager.
<savvas> that's a pci?
<SpudDogg> Pici:  i've been trying to get this working for like 3 days now
<savvas> because I'm looking to buy one that works:)
<Pici> SpudDogg: I just re-installed hardy over the weekend and it was working from the moment I installed it.
<SpudDogg> Pici:  if i have an old version on disc, it would upgrade when i install the upgrades, correct?
<Pici> SpudDogg: It should.
<SpudDogg> Pici:  i just downloaded the iso last night, but i got it from torrents, and i have done all the upgrades, of course.  wicd, network manager, none of it works for me.  is there a config file to manually put the key in?  i dont trust network-manager, besides i have to try something else
<stefg> Typhox: in the meantime a possible workarounf can be to write your own udev rule for it
<stefg> !udev rules | Typhox
<ubotwo> Typhox: Ever wanted to make your USB-stick /dev/usbstick? Go to http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html to learn more about this feature.
<Typhox> aha
<eternal_p> anyone her having any problems with vbox USB passthrough and H.H.?
<SpudDogg> I am still having issues connecting to my WPA2 network under Hardy with an IPW3945.  /var/log/syslog shows that authentication and association are working properly, but then gives this error: "wlan0 (WE) : Wireless Event too big (320)"  Does anyone have any ideas?
<collusion> Hello, I'm trying to debug kernel suspend on hardy for an x40 laptop.  I got a "hash matches device ptyq9" while DebuggingKernelSuspend; is there really a module I can unload for that?
<osteenbergen> i will check it eternal_p
<osteenbergen> sry.. installed wrong version for USB support got the OSE version
<osteenbergen> so cant check it
<eternal_p> no worries
<savvas> Pici: the drivers for ipw3945 are automatically installed or are they included by default?
<Pici> savvas: iwl3945 is used by default if the detected hardware is present.
<savvas> Pici: same stands for iwlwifi? I found this intel 4965 pci card, think it will work?
<Pici> savvas: Probably
<savvas> ok ty :)
<savvas> linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-8-generic: /lib/modules/2.6.24-8-generic/ubuntu/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlwifi/compatible/iwl4965.ko
<savvas> oh yeah :P
<savvas> (linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-generic too)
<MattOv> hi all - can anyone help me with a problem with thin clients hanging with 8.04
<IdleOne> hanging?
<MattOv> just sits at bs=1024, sz=143508
<mnemonic_> An fdisk check?
<mnemonic_> fsck, I mean
<MattOv> I think it is to do with the AMD64 on the server and the clients being 32bit - I have built the client as arch i386 but still no luck
<savvas> If I buy an atheros-based router with 802.11n and an intel-based pci with 802.11n, I won't have any problems?
<osteenbergen> just google for it and see ;)
<savvas> I mean the difference in the chips doesn't make any difference does it?
<osteenbergen> no
<osteenbergen> if there exist drivers then you are okee :)
<savvas> great
<esox> hi if I install hardy-studio will it be automatically updated ? and is it very unstable ?
<savvas> if it's hardy, it's probably unstable, until the end of april :)
<Neowam> hi all
<Neowam> someone experiences with wine and office 2003 and ubuntu 8.04?
<esox> savvas: but will it be automatically updated ?
<esox> savvas: TO THE STABLE VERSION
<esox> savvas: sorry for the letters
<jbroome> you should get all the hardy updates as they come out.  don't know about "automatically"
<Flannel> as automatically as daily updates
<esox> jbroome: I mean I will not be obliged tyo reinstall to have the stable version ?
<Flannel> esox: no.  You've got hardy, you just need the stable updates (once they come out)
<savvas> esox: probably not, i think it's just a package :)
<jbroome> no, just keep running updates
<savvas> ubuntustudio-desktop
<esox> ok, because I need to reinstall, so I would like to avoid installing gutsy to reinstall fot hardy...
<jbroome> download the hardy iso and go from there
<esox> jbroome: thanks
<osteenbergen> esox do you want a release upgrade but not a complete reinstall?
<esox> osteenbergen: my gutsy is corrupted, I need to reinstall a fresh version
<MattOv> does anyone know why the thin client load hangs at bs=1024, sz=143508
<rocky> anyone having problems with svn complaining about libneon ?
<osteenbergen> yeah if its corrupted then a cd reinstall would be best (if you have backups)
<esox> osteenbergen: and it will be updated to the stable version ?
<savvas> esox: hardy's not stable yet
<esox> savvas: very unstable ?
<savvas> once you reinstall you hit the update manager to start downloading updates
<savvas> I wouldn't say very, but you should know your way through if anything breaks
<esox> savvas: ok
<esox> I'm mostly make music, it will be hardy-studio
<cybercyst> hardy is going to be released soon?
<osteenbergen> 24 days left ;)
<cybercyst> oh wow
<cybercyst> i thought it would be the start of april
<osteenbergen> nope 24 april
<savvas> google hardy release schedule :P
<cybercyst> yeah yeah :)
<Lynoure> cybercyst: Start of April is kind of a bad day for serious stuff
<osteenbergen> indeed :)
<savvas> mehehehe
<cybercyst> i guess that is true
 * savvas looks at Hobbsee and prepares for the worst :P
<savvas> it's the 1st of april where you are?
<osteenbergen> netherlands.. still 31 here
<Cristatus> i have a problem with the panels on HH
<osteenbergen> what kind of a problem/
<Cristatus> the bottom panel keeps switching places
<Cristatus> it likes going to the top
<Cristatus> and then not coming down
<Cristatus> don't know why
<osteenbergen> yeah that quallifies as a wierd problem...
<Cristatus> is there any known solutions?
<osteenbergen> dont know will look for it
<rawbin> greetings. Is there a utility that can allow me to switch from proprietary nvidia drivers to a plain framebuffer driver when needed ?
<rocky> ugh, my filesystem just went into read-only mode :(
<rawbin> At the cost of restarting my x session if needed.
<rawbin> I recall some utility being present in gutsy but cannot seem to find something equivalent in hardy.
<osteenbergen> do you know the name?
<rawbin> osteenbergen, I'm racking my brain to try and remember but cannot seem to.. sorry.
<loa> <loa> where i can find assingment files to applications.
<osamak> hello, i installed new beta of ubuntu, but 'shift' botten doesn't work. what to do
<rocky> anyone have thoughts on the most common reason a ubuntu filesystem (ext3) would be corrupted enough to have to do a manual fsck and then reports of tons of inodes being multiply linked, etc ?
<loa> my kate didn't want open text files, from menu(
<rocky> perhaps a bad hard drive ?
<osteenbergen> Cristatus have you tried removing all panels and add them again?
<MattOv> I think I have a problem with Ltsp and nbd-client with 64bit server and i386 clients - does anyone know anythign about this?
<osamak> also, all other control bottens
<Cristatus> no i haven't
<Cristatus> i will try that
<Cristatus> but i don't know how to add them again, after i do remove them
<osteenbergen> rocky that sounds like a bad harddrive but you can always check it multiple times and maybe do a reinstall
<osteenbergen> well you remove one at a time
<osteenbergen> cristatus and then click on the other one and choose add panel
<osamak> i installed new beta of ubuntu, but 'shift' botten doesn't work. what to do
<Cristatus> but what if i remove all of them
<osteenbergen> dont know ^o)
<Cristatus> ok
<osteenbergen> haven't tried :)
<Cristatus> no problem
<Cristatus> i'll do it this way
<Cristatus> thanks
<Cristatus> gtg
<osteenbergen> osamak did you select the correct keyboard during installation?
<osamak> let me check
<savvas> crimsun: you mean it does that when you logoff and login?
<savvas> oops sorry crimsun
<m1r> what to do with prism54usb not working as it should ? what can happen if i copy old prism54usb from 7.10 to 8.04 ?
<macsim_> hi, I use Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1, the sound is fine, but my booster (i'm not sure for of the word, the box how does the bass) doesn't work, I did like on gusty, up the level of Surround but no sound, any idea ? thanks
<DanaG> SBLive is actually CA0106 driver.
<macsim_> DanaG, so I have to change the module ?
<DanaG> Is it using emu10k1?  That's odd.
<jc-denton> hi all
<DanaG> Anyway, take a look in the menus of the gnome volume thingy.
<DanaG> It hides controls by default.
<macsim_> DanaG, it choose EMU10K1 by default gonna change the module for try
<jc-denton> i figured out why my cpufreq scaling did not work
<jc-denton> root@compaq:~# modprobe speedstep-centrino
<jc-denton> FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.24-12-generic/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): No such device
<jc-denton> however
<MattOv> has anyone got ltsp working with an AMD64 server and i386 clients with 8.04?
<jc-denton> "No such device"
<jc-denton> wtf!?
<DanaG> Eeh, just try using the mixers first.
<osteenbergen> maybe your hardware uses a different driver
<macsim_> DanaG, I try the mixer, active everything and up level but no sound
<DanaG> aah.
<DanaG> Try toggling "Analog/Digital" switch.
<osteenbergen> MattOv did you do: "Add --arch i386 to your ltsp-build-client command."
<cppmonkey> I know I'm only knit picking but I dont like the new Time Zone selection. its soo hard to click the City. I ended up finding London in the drop down bar instead
<DanaG> It may be hidden; unhide it by going edit->preferences (in gnome-volume-control) and checking everything there.
<osteenbergen> haha same here cppmonkey
<Stroganoff> where is the gnome-keyring-manager in hardy?
<osteenbergen> the old one was better
<macsim_> DanaG, no change I switch SB Live Analog/Digital output jack
<macsim_> DanaG, I Switch off and Switch on
<osteenbergen> Encryption and Keyrings under Preferences
<Stroganoff> osteenbergen: i mean the package. has it been renamed?
<DanaG> Hmm, does dmesg show anything about audio?  Don't paste it; just describe it.
<osteenbergen> dont know.. checking it
<macsim_> DanaG, any pattern to search ? audio ? sblive ?
<osamak> osteenbergen: stills.. i can't even click 'backspace' contnua
<esox> the latest version available is hardy beta ?
<DanaG> Hmm, 'emu' may work.
<osteenbergen> Stroganoff: the menu link goes to "seahorse-preferences"
<Stroganoff> gnome-keyring is available, gnome-keyring-manager is not (in hardy repo)
<osteenbergen> so it could be renamed
<macsim_> DanaG, nothing about sound
<osamak> osteenbergen: 'question mark'
<macsim_> DanaG, just few line with scsi emulation
<Stroganoff> i doubt seahorse is responsible for wpa key storage, is it?
<DanaG> Odd.  Then perhaps unloading snd-emu10k1 (or maybe snd-emu10k1-synth first), and then loading snd-ca0106 may work.
<osamak> i can't write it, hehe
<osteenbergen> osamak which keyboard did you select? and did you try the keyboard test box?
<macsim_> DanaG, I try this
<MattOv> Has anyone managed to get LTSP going on 8.04 with AMD64 server and i386 clients?
<osamak> osteenbergen: i'm using dell computer, so i selected dell keyboard
<clusty> hey
<clusty> i am having a bit of a trouble with the X
<osteenbergen> Maybe you need to try a US International keyboard
<clusty> i have an intel video card on my laptop and after the thing autodetects it and puts the right driver the image is extremely small (does not stretch full screen)
<clusty> any clues as to why this occurs?
<macsim_> DanaG, no change with this module, do you want a pastbin of my lsmod ?
<DanaG> I'm not sure that'd help.
<DanaG> Anything new in dmesg after loading it?
<macsim_> DanaG, you'll see what's load
<macsim_> DanaG, no
<DanaG> Is it one of those odd Dell OEM ones?  Those use an entirely different module, oddly enough.
<macsim_> DanaG, no it's a classic sblive 128
<macsim_> DanaG, and it's the first time I'm in trouble with it
<DanaG> Oh, then it may be a PulseAudio issue, if the issue is new in Hardy.
<DanaG> I'd forgotten about that.
<macsim_> DanaG, I install puseaudio I change my device to it ? on System->sound ?
<DanaG> (I think it's silly to have PulseAudio by default, if they aren't going to install the GUI stuff for it also.)
<DanaG> !pulseaudio
<DanaG> ubotu is MIA.
<jbroome> noooooo
<crimsun> run the alsa-info.sh script first.
<crimsun> "SBLive" is much too vague to be useful; we need the SSID and codec spew.
<clarezoe> can anyone recommend a desktop search tool? tracker, beagle, google desktop, deskbar-applet? I don't which one to choose
<crimsun> macsim_: (by alsa-info.sh, I mean http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh)
<DanaG> That reminds me.... I want to check how Creative's stock is doing.  After the huge backlash approximately yesterday, it should be going down.
<macsim_> crimsun, sorry I didn't seen you talk to me
<m1r> clarezoe: gnome-do seems fine
<macsim_> crimsun, I run it
<osteenbergen> clarezoe just use the hardy build in
<osteenbergen> and gnome-do is nice, but i dont know it the fixed the command issue...
<macsim_> crimsun, you're script doesn't work alsa-info.sh: 255: [[: not found
<crimsun> macsim_: use bash.  And it's not "my" script (though I did contribute to it).
<macsim_> crimsun, ok I have to run it bash alsa-info.sh ;)
<clarezoe> m1r, osteenbergen, thanks. tracker and deskbar-applet seem recommended by default, but they eat most of my CPU and memory usage, I'll try gnome-do
<macsim_> crimsun,  http://pastebin.ca/965050
<macsim_> Dabiged, http://pastebin.ca/965050
<macsim_> DanaG, http://pastebin.ca/965050
<macsim_> excuse me Dabiged
<crimsun> macsim_: haven't unmuted 'Tone' yet.
<macsim_> crimsun, no I look at that
<osteenbergen> clarezoe gnome-do works great if you type commands like (gnome-system-monitor) because then it will run a terminal and then run the program
<osteenbergen> and gnome-do has some nice plugins
<crimsun> #   Front Left: Playback [off]
<crimsun> #  Front Right: Playback [off]
<macsim_> crimsun, if I switch it on, my speaker 'split' sound is too loud
<crimsun> macsim_: what is your "split" sound?
<clarezoe> osteenbergen, thank you very much, I'll try it
<crimsun> and technically, Tone should be unmuted.
<macsim_> crimsun, lol, I'm not english, in my language it's when the sound is dirty, like when the sound it too high on poor speaker, you know what I mean ?
<DanaG> Oh, clipping.
<macsim_> maybe ;)
<DanaG> I leave tone muted so tone controls don't take effect.
<DanaG> I like my audio to be "flat".
<macsim_> ;)
<crimsun> macsim_: the gain is set way too high when 'PCM' is > %77
<crimsun> look at your mixer output, and you'll note that yours is %90
<crimsun> depending on the revision of your ac'97 codec, you may need to decrease 'Wave*', too
<macsim_> crimsun,  I down it but no change the sound still clipping
<macsim_> crimsun, ok now the sound don't clipping with tone on
<macsim_> crimsun, but my surround still dont work
<crimsun> macsim_: you're confusing me.  Are you trying to get surround working or tone control working?
<macsim_> crimsun, surround
<crimsun> macsim_: well, are you actually using the correct virtual device?
<macsim_> crimsun, can't tell what do you mean ?
<crimsun> e.g., `aplay -Dplug:surround40 /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'
<crimsun> if that doesn't map correctly, you should test with speaker-test
<macsim_> crimsun, your command aplay works
<crimsun> e.g., speaker-test -c4 -Dplug:surround40
<crimsun> macsim_: so your surround works just fine.  No problem here, move along.
<J-_> Does the program, 'identity', have private information?
<J-_> fI just had a crash, and would like to report it.
<DanaG> Oh, I remember something: PulseAudio uses "Front" by default.
<macsim_> crimsun, when I start speaker-test my surround work
<crimsun> yes, 'Front' is intentional.
<crimsun> it's the only one that's even vaguely close to mapping correctly for the largest portion of audio cards.
<DanaG> aah.
<macsim_> crimsun, it's work when it past to back left and back right
<crimsun> e.g., try surround71 on a USB headset for great hilarity.
<macsim_> crimsun, now I've seen my surround work where can I fix the mixer about it ? on default mixer ? in pulseaudio ?
<crimsun> tell pulseaudio to upmix, for instance.
<macsim_> crimsun, how ?
<crimsun> (DanaG could help with that if he's available & willing)
<macsim_> :)
<macsim_> crimsun, If you have no time, no problem, thanks a lot anyway
<DanaG> Oh, you have to edit /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<macsim_> :)
<DanaG> You can make PulseAudio use 6 channels by default, instead of 2.
<macsim_> DanaG, I change default-sample-channels ?
<Luckrider> does anyone know how to allow me to access a folder as root without logging out?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> And uncomment it.
<macsim_> DanaG, ok
<DanaG> Luckrider: gksu nautilus
<macsim_> nothing to reload/restart ?
<osteenbergen> Luckrider just do su in console
<Luckrider> in terminal DanaG?
<osteenbergen> and type the root password
<Luckrider> it isn't terminal
<Scientus> how do i enable the runing of perl commands without perl x??? it was automatic before but somehow it is not now and it is messing up my programs
<Luckrider> I want to change the firefox folder
<DanaG> Luckrider: you can do the 'gksu' thing in the alt-f2 'run' prompt.
<Scientus> they wont run if i just type the command names
<osteenbergen> why would you want to change the FF folder?
<macsim_> DanaG, I apply the change, and what's next ? restart pulseaudio ?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<Luckrider> I want to add a pic in the folder
<Luckrider> for simdock
<macsim_> DanaG, It's done
<osteenbergen> aha
<osteenbergen> well alt-f2 "gksu nautulis" would do the trick
<macsim_> DanaG, no change I only have sound in my speaker
<Luckrider> the first one worked
<DanaG> macsim_: do you have all the PulseAudio GUI thingies installed?
<DanaG> Like 'padevchooser'.
<macsim_> DanaG, yeap
<DanaG> Go to the PulseAudio volume control, and look at Output Devices.
<macsim_> DanaG, It's started and the icons is next my hour
<DrHala1> hez
<DrHala1> i dont find any linux headers for 2.6.24-10-generic
<macsim_> DanaG, you want a screenshoot ?
<macsim_> DanaG, ALSA PCM on front:0 (ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback) via DMA
<DanaG> Naah, just tell me: does it show 6 channels on the SBLive! card?
<macsim_> DanaG, no just 2
<macsim_> DanaG, I did sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<DanaG> Hmm, did you actually uncomment the changed default-sample-channels line?
<DanaG> Aah, pulseaudio isn't a daemon that way.
<macsim_> DanaG, yes I remove the ;
<macsim_> DanaG, ah so killall pulseaudio ?
<DanaG> you have to go to console and run 'pulseaudio --kill' and then 'pulseaudio &'
<DanaG> and then type 'exit' instead of just closing the terminal.
<macsim_> DanaG, W: alsa-util.c: Device hw:0 doesn't support 6 channels, changed to 2.
<DanaG> Odd.
<DanaG> Do you have two sound cards?  Perhaps the onboard is hw:0.
<macsim_> DanaG, onboad is disabled on my bios
<crimsun> (remember he needs to change hw:0.)
<DanaG> Hmm.  For me, just changing sample channels worked.
<DanaG> That's odd.
<macsim_> crimsun, any idea ?
<DanaG> is the pulseaudio-module-hal package installed?
<macsim_> DanaG, yes
<DanaG> Oh yeah, a regression in the latest padevchooser: right-clicking it does absolutely nothing at all.
<crimsun> I don't even use PA, so yeah, anything of that sort would be a regression ;)
<DanaG> Left-clicking works, though, but it does what right-clicking should also do: pop up the menu.
<osteenbergen> i i'm trying it now.. sees good.. only my sound is really low
<macsim_> DanaG, something is strange, I start pulseaudio like you said, in output device I see 6 channels but front center is mute and I can't switch it on
<DanaG> Worst UI I've ever seen in a Windows tray app: non-obvious icon, no tooltip with a name, and no response to any mouse events.
<DanaG> Any app that behaves like that might as well be malware, in my book.
<macsim_> DanaG, lol now it work
<macsim_> DanaG, pulseaudio start with this Device hw:0 doesn't support 6 channels, changed to 2
<macsim_> DanaG, front center is mute
<macsim_> DanaG, but surround works
<DanaG> Hmm, open alsamixer in console, perhaps.
<crimsun> DanaG: while I agree it's suboptimal, it does what primary-click is supposed to.  It exposes the primary functionality that, in this case, /is/ the menu.
<DanaG> Secondary-click shouldn't do "nothing", though.
<crimsun> shortly it will be moot, anyway.  All these controls will be in GNOME.
<hwilde> any ssh port forwarding experts here?  I need to keep an ssh process alive through dhcp changing addresses, or have it reconnect, or avoid the close_wait delays.  any takers?
<DanaG> Oh, and knetworkmanager has its things backwards: left-click opens "connection status" but right-click opens list of networks.
<osteenbergen> not me
<crimsun> hwilde: I'm not sure that's really the ideal way.
<macsim_> DanaG, with alsamixer it's work fine
<macsim_> DanaG, last question, how am I suppose to start it at boot ?!
<DanaG> It should start at login.
<crimsun> hwilde: what are you hoping to maintain, anyhow?  e.g., if it's on a stable remote server and cli-based, use screen.
<macsim_> DanaG, lovely, thanks a lot for all your answer.
<hwilde> crimsun, eth01, I have two devices, wired server and wireless roamer.  the wireless roamer changes IPs via dhcp when it goes through floor or buildings.  It establishes ssh -N -R to the wired server.  how can I keep this alive while the roamer changes via dhcp, or have it re-establish fast?
<osteenbergen> well thats a big problem.. if i watch a video file my X hangs and reboots
<macsim_> Thanks a lot too crimsun
<zniavre> !bugs
<DanaG> Oh yeah, is the alsa wrapper for pulseaudio now installed and enabled by default?
<zniavre> !launchpad
<crimsun> ...the alsa wrapper?
<macsim_> DanaG, ?
<zniavre> damned    sorry
<DanaG> The thing that lets you 'asoundconf set-pulseaudio'
<hwilde> crimsun, eth01, the other problem is the port and sshd on the server go into state CLOSE_WAIT for 2 minutes and the roamer cannot re-establish
<crimsun> DanaG: alsa-utils has provided asoundconf for several releases now.
<DanaG> oh, module-pcm-pulse or something like that.
<crimsun> DanaG: meaning the alsa-lib pulse plugin?
<DanaG> Yeah, that's what I meant.
<DanaG> It's in the libasound2-plugins package.
<crimsun> no, only for edubuntu.
<crimsun> (since they need it for LTSP.)
<DanaG> Hmm, then no wonder PulseAudio has been breaking other audio apps.
<crimsun> err, what?
<hwilde> crimsun, eth01, can I make the sshd exit immediately instead of the closewait state?  the roamer knows when it gets a new dhcp and tries to re-establish, but sometimes it cannot bind to the port on the server until it lets go
<DanaG> I keep hearing people complaining about broken audio, that ends up being due to PulseAudio using the wrong audio chip, or merely blocking the sound card.
<crimsun> hwilde: CLOSE_WAIT is TCP, not sshd.
<crimsun> hwilde: and no, you can't force TCP to do that without uncomfortably breaking the implementation of said state machine.  You could, however, script up something to monitor the socket descriptor.
<crimsun> which means you'll need to add apparmor rules, etc., etc.
<hwilde> crimsun, yeah... that's not as easy as it sounds.  how do you find what process is the sshd?  the netstat output is not easy to parse
<crimsun> pgrep -f, ps -C, etc.
<hwilde> crimsun, the sshd is what is bound to the socket, and it doesn't let go until tcp time_wait says its ok
<hwilde> crimsun, netstat mashes the pid in with another column
<DanaG> netstat -p
<crimsun> hwilde: then use awk.
<crimsun> these tools exist; use them.
<DanaG> for process name/
<crimsun> and be aware that you may need privileged access.
<Armagguedes> in kubuntu (kde3) hardy. how do i get desktop effects?
<Armagguedes> compiz or is there another way?
<crimsun> DanaG: that's not at all pulseaudio's "fault".  pasuspender is in pulseaudio-utils, which is in main.
<hwilde> crimsun, how do you awk out the pid 13594 from this netstat line:    tcp        0      0 localhost:35922         localhost:7122          ESTABLISHED13594/3
<DanaG> aah.
<hwilde> it mashes the pid column in with established and /3 for some reason
<DanaG> hwilde: try netstat -p (for "process name)
<DanaG> "
<hwilde> i'm pretty good with regex but not that good :/
<crimsun> hwilde: do you have a reason to not use something from procps?
<DanaG> (I'm obsessive-compulsive about punctuation, but only about my own punctuation.)
<hwilde> crimsun, what's procps :)
<crimsun> hwilde: it's the binary package that provides ps, pgrep, etc., etc.
<hwilde> DanaG, netstat -p | grep 7122 (the port i'm using) gives this line:     tcp        0      0 localhost:7122          localhost:35922         ESTABLISHED16944/sshd: rugrat
<hwilde> it's not so easy to pull out just the pid 16944
<crimsun> it's not "mashed" on my screen
<crimsun> tcp        0      0 192.168.1.112:41962     foo:22        ESTABLISHED 13991/ssh
<crimsun> (from `netstat -ntp')
<crimsun> i.e., check your tty's $COLUMNS
<hwilde> hmmm
<hwilde> columns is 158
<sroecker> someone here with a macbook?
<hwilde> but   root@HB-0-8:/home/rugrat# netstat -ntp | grep 22 | awk '{print $6}'
<hwilde> ESTABLISHED13592/sshd:
<crimsun> hwilde: my rationale for inquiring about using ps/pgrep instead of netstat is to see if you are running specific (e.g., per-DHCP lease) OpenSSHd on a non-standard port
<hwilde> oooo that is a good idea
<hwilde> just bind a specific sshd to a different port you are saying?
<hwilde> thne I will know which one to kill
<crimsun> precisely, though there are myriad approaches.
<hwilde> yeah I have been through myriad-1 of them :)
<hwilde> that is a good one thanks
<Infecto> connection refiused?
<Infecto> some problems with
<Infecto> u :) sry
<Infecto> thats pl. problem ;) not global :)
<DanaG> I: main.c: We're in the group 'pulse-rt', allowing real-time and high-priority scheduling.
<DanaG> I: core-util.c: Successfully gained nice level -11.
<DanaG> I: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_NICE, (31, 31)) failed: Operation not permitted
<DanaG> I: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_RTPRIO, (9, 9)) failed: Operation not permitted
<hwilde> crimsun, so I setup an sshd on a non standard port, now the roamer can grab dhcp, ssh in and kill it, and then re-establish the tunnel.  it takes less than 2s :)
<DanaG> Dangit, I keep trying to right-click padevchooser, only to find it not do anything.
<DanaG> argh, now my Audigy2 won't do surround, either.
<DanaG> I: module.c: Loaded "module-alsa-sink" (index: #1; argument: "device_id=1 sink_name=alsa_output.pci_1102_8_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0").
<DanaG> I: alsa-util.c: PCM device surround51:0 refused our hw parameters: Invalid argument
<DanaG> If the sound card is index 1, then why is it trying to load surround51:0?  That's the wrong sound card!
<DanaG> Argh.
<savvas> is firefox-3 css3 compatible? text-line-decoration: underline; text-line-style: dot-dash; ?
<hwilde> DanaG, cat /proc/asound/cards     asoundconf set-default-card [insertnamehere]
<DanaG> I have PulseAudio set as default device, and my onboard (card 0) as default card.
<DanaG> But it's saying:
<DanaG> OOoh, new card #1!  Let's try to use Surround on it!  (goes off and tries to use surround on the OTHER card!)
<DanaG> WRong device!
<DanaG> Aah, here's why it doesn't do right-click:
<DanaG> http://www.pulseaudio.org/attachment/ticket/84/padevchooser-gtk-status-icon.patch
<conffrey> hi everybody
<Scientus> any way to get cmware to install in hardy yet???
<Scientus> i tried the an-any115 patch
<crimsun> DanaG: that's because it fails to parse hal's info correctly.
<BusError> running Hardy here; I just installed a Q9300 quad core, and 'coretemp' doesn't recognize the CPu class 17; is it somethihg I should write a bug about ?
<Scientus> vmware
<conffrey> in my kubuntu-hardy when I close the session, or turnoff o restart I have a freez of the system, anybodu knowing about?
<silverdawn> does anyone by chance have any nice 1280x1024 desktop pictures they could send me
<Reaby> silverdawn: try deviantart.com
<Reaby> silverdawn: categories --> customization --> wallpaper
<shirish> guys how do I use unrar or some other command-line utility to decompress a rar file which has 2 parts
<tanner> shirish: unrar x file.part001.rar
<tanner> or unrar x file.rar (when it has multiple .r## files)
<macsim> DanaG, I can config sound works well when I log back ;)
<macsim> s/config/confirm
<DanaG> Odd... paplay mixes up channels, but Totem through PulseAudio gets them right.
<DanaG> Ugh, the "Completely Fair Scheduler" is causing a helluvalot of audio dropouts.
<AnswerGuy> Is pre-emption turned on?
<DanaG> Oh, I see.. for one thing, I had pegged my CPU at low speed.  But that doesn't fully explain it.
<DanaG> I'm also moving stuff between two ntfs-3g partitions on the same USB hard drive.
<DanaG> I: main.c: We're in the group 'pulse-rt', allowing real-time and high-priority scheduling.
<DanaG> I: core-util.c: Successfully gained nice level -11.
<DanaG> I: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_NICE, (31, 31)) failed: Operation not permitted
<DanaG> I: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_RTPRIO, (9, 9)) failed: Operation not permitted
<DanaG> wtf?  If I'm in pulse-rt, shouldn't it succeed in seting RT priority?
<DanaG> Heh: I: main.c: Fresh high-resolution timers available! Bon appetit!
<DanaG> Yum, sounds tasty.
<macsim> lol
<timing> did someone look into this bug yet? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/209047
<crimsun> timing: that's already fixed upstream.
<crimsun> (and has been for some time, I might add)
<timing> okay
<crimsun> not in Ubuntu yet.
<timing> okay
<timing> will that be in 2.6.25? or how do these things work?
<d_rwin> i am getting timestamp problem every time i use apt-get utility,   i had cmos prob
<timing> or 2.6.24-20 ?
<DanaG> How do I figure out the actual channel order in a file?
<macsim> d_rwin, use aptitude and fix your hours
<DanaG> Eeh, I think the channels are right.
<timing> crimsun: o hey, i thought this was #alsa because you replied :-). you are in both. Well thanks anyway, i'll just wait for the ubuntu update then :-)
<d_rwin> macsim: i just have to use #aptitude right
<macsim> d_rwin, no fix your time/hours, and by the way use aptitude insteed of apt-get
<DanaG> Aptitude is much smarter at things.
<d_rwin> macsim: can i get a adept-manager equivalent for fluxbox
<d_rwin> macsim: means with the seach facility
<macsim> d_rwin, don't know fluxbox very well, better with fvwm sorry
<macsim> d_rwin, lean to use aptitude
<macsim> s/lean/learn
<d_rwin> macsim, thanks
<macsim> d_rwin, you're welcome
<d_rwin> macsim: what is fvwm
<macsim> d_rwin, I'm not google, read the topic please
<jbroome> pwnt
<d_rwin> macsim; thanks
<azazel__> harsh
<crimsun> slake: make sure you have linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r) installed.
<esox> Hi, I just installed ubuntu-studio hardy, I ,have a mouse cursor display issue
<macsim> esox, video card ?
<esox> macsim: ati radeon X700 mobility
<macsim> esox, did you install restricted driver ?
<esox> macsim: yes
<macsim> esox, and the problem append after or before ?
<esox> before
<macsim> esox, just the mouse cursor ?
<esox> macsim: the cursor becomes blurry, and a a square of small dots appears around the cursor
<esox> macsim: yes just the cursor
<macsim> esox, you use default theme ?
<esox> macsim: default ubuntu studio. I didnt have that issue before I accepted the 278 updates just after install
<macsim> esox, you allready reboot I suppose ?
<esox> macsim: yes...
<Tuv0k> Bug #209924
<macsim> esox, you try to change the cursor style ?
<esox> macsim: if I hit F5, the issue disappears
<DanaG> Argh.
<DanaG> Random hard-lockup.
<slake> crimsun ok done.
<esox> macsim: no I ,didnt try
<Tuv0k> Bug #209924
<Tuv0k> :/
<DanaG> ubotu is MIA.
<macsim> esox, Tuv0k give you the anwser
<slake> crimsun ok done and now?
<Tuv0k> macsim, no i did not sorry
<esox> Tuv0k: where can I find this bug descrption ?
<macsim> Tuv0k, sorry I think you said the bug number
<Tuv0k> np
<jaffarkelshac> what screen recorder can record compiz
<esox> macsim: I think it has to do with transparencies
<macsim> jaffarkelshac, grecordmydesktop
<Tuv0k> we have an old audacious in the hardy repos
<Tuv0k> real old
<macsim> esox, your refresh values on xorg.conf are good ?
<Tuv0k> and XMMS was changed to have this garbage as the default media player?
<esox> macsim: dont know I look
<jaffarkelshac> macsim, can that record compiz cube
<Tuv0k> not a good idea in my opinion
 * Tuv0k rant off
<macsim> esox, because if you do F5 and the bug disapear I think it can be the problem
<macsim> jaffarkelshac, never try but it record compiz well
<esox> macsim: no refresh values on xorg
<macsim> esox, VertRefresh
<macsim> esox, the values are ok for your screen ?
<esox> macsim: http://pastebin.org/26518
<esox> macsim: no values on the xorg
<slake> crimsun are you there?
<macsim> esox, give me a sec
<esox> macsim: I come back, I try refresh values
<slake> can anyone help me? i have a ibm x40 laptop and no sound on ubuntu 8.04...   Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<thompa> i cant keep downloads going for more than 5 minutes then it stops
<jaffarkelshac> macsim, it works, well with desktop cube
<macsim> jaffarkelshac, good ;)
<esox> macsim: back, I added refresh values, no change
<macsim> esox, composite is enable on you're xorg ?
<esox> macsim: no
<macsim> esox, ok and fglrxinfo give OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc. ?
<esox> macsim: yes
<esox> macsim: I can activate 3D effects
<esox> macsim: but they are not activated now
<macsim> esox, hum I'm sorry I don't see where that can from :/
<DrHala1> hey
<DrHala1> i dont get glx nor the drivers from nvidias site to work
<esox> macsim: the cursor makes the bug when I pass it over a window
<slipttees> thx all, had-device-manager :D
<slipttees> hal*
<macsim> esox, you can try on #xorg
<slipttees> removed hal-device-manager of hardy why ?
<esox> macsim: do you now how to activate the possibility to manually activate the cpu speed on cpuspeed appelt ?
<bhsx> hi everyone... one thing that's rather annoying on my install is the speed at which the scroll wheel scrolls firefox... it's WAY too fast to the point where it becomes unresponive... anyone know how to fix that?  i tried checking/unchecking smooth scrolling in FF...
<macsim> esox, cpufreqd and gnome-cpufreq-applet ?
<esox> macsim: yes I know there is a kind of gnome applet reconfigure but I dont remember the exact sybtax
<esox> syntax
<macsim> bhsx, hit about:config on firefox and look at general.smoothScroll
<macsim> esox, I don't use it sorry
<esox> macsim: ok
<bhsx> macsim: thanks i'll take a look.. i was looking at about:config already... but i was looking at mousewheel...
<macsim> bhsx, If I'm not wrong it's what you looking for, you have to restart firefox to take effect
<bhsx> cool
<keanu> I've got a bcm4311 card in my Dell Inspiron 1525 laptop, 2.6.24-12 kernel, version 4.80.53.0 of the Broadcom driver, and version 011 of b43-fwcutter.   The signal strength is reported as 88%, but I'm getting 1MB/s.  any idea on the cause?
<bhsx> yeah, the first setting had a value of 13.. i changed that to 5... gonna check
<nemo> keanu: noisy neighbourhood?
<keanu> nemo, connected to my router literally just on the other side of the wall
<keanu> nemo, even when a foot from the router, it's still 1MB/s
<nemo> keanu: downtown on a brief job to help setup a network, I hooked in wireless (they were using wired fortunately) as a favour.
<nemo> could not even establish a connection from other room.
<nemo> had to literally be setting next to device.
<nemo> one of the reasons I dislike wireless.
<keanu> i tried being right next to the device, and still didn't have a problem
<nemo> regardless of power setting or cards tested
<nemo> or OS
<keanu> same issue as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/b43-fwcutter/+bug/201225 - no solution given though
<bhsx> unfortunately, that didn't fix it :(
<bhsx> i think it's a xorg setting, but cant find it
<macsim> bhsx, you change the smoth general.smoothScroll to true and it doesn't change ?
<keanu> nemo, aside from switching down to gutsy, do you know of any fixes?
<pen> do anyone here know how to make soudn capture work in HP laptop?
<pen> *sound
<bhsx> it's not smoothscroll that's the problem... i've tried it on and off...
<MattOv> Hi all - can anyone give me a pointer on how to see italc clients from my master server with ltsp running
<virtuald> when i try to unlock the network settings it doesn't accept my password
<macsim> virtuald, cap lock ?
<virtuald> nope
<phaidros> why is the xorg ati driver not accelarated in hardy anymore ? (ati firegl .., worked in gutsy)
<macsim> numlock ? lol
<virtuald> sudo worked fine
<macsim> virtuald, it's said "wrong password" ?
<nemo> keanu: at least your wireless works :(
<virtuald> nope, the window just shaked and the password input box was reset
<nemo> hardy completely broke my mom's IBWM wireless card
<nemo> still trying to figure that one out
<slipttees_> ?
<pen> do anyone here know how to make soudn capture work in HP laptop?
<slipttees> http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/5709/screenshot2qt8.png wtf ?
<sourcemaker> the new kubuntu hardy version rocks... great job guys :-)
<jbroome> Humm, i have the diskspace, i might add kubuntu-4 desktop and check it out
<Splex> Anybody else having troubles with using nautilus to browse windows network shares since a recent update?
<Splex> I can see a listing on the servers, but I cannot connect to the shares through nautilus
<Splex> also, mounting with command line works fine
<Mark_> What is the difference between installing hardy heron and a fully updated gutsy gibbon (through updates) won't they be the same? Or are the differences more complex?
<Scientus> any way to get vmware to install in hardy yet???
<macsim> Mark_, the result will be the same
<Scientus> wehen i click configure in network tools-->it tells me the interface does not exist, whem i am getting internet through it right now!
<Splex> Mark_ when you say fully updated, do you mean updating Gutsy to Hardy through synaptic update?
<Scientus> help??
<coz_> guys I noticed that if i do `arch`  on hardy I get   command not found
<Splex> coz_ you can use uname
<coz_> Splex, ok thanks
<coz_> Spec,  I think the replacement for arch is uname -m
<esox> macsim: still here ?
<macsim> esox, yep
<Zoris> I have installed xfce4 from apt-get; how do I get it to work now? If I try to log into the session nothing happens
<esox> macsim: I found a solution : deactivate hardware rendering for the cursor
<macsim> esox, thanks to share
<macsim> I wrote it on notecase
<esox> macsim: thats the minimum I can do...
<macsim> esox, ;)
<esox> macsim: do that mean its software issue ?
<macsim> anybody know how to get the right label for media ?
<esox> macsim: on fstab ?
<macsim> esox, no when you plug an harddisk gnome is suppose to show it on desktop with the disk label, now I only have Media 250 Gb
<macsim> esox, I can tell you if it's a hardware/software issue, you maybe can watch the log with and without and post a bug report
<esox> macsim: right, I plugged my usb HD, doesnt appear on desktop... but it has the ruht name on the menu
<macsim> esox, I fount this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/30867
<esox> macsim: I didnt have thyat issue on gutsy
<macsim> esox, me nether
<tawmas> Anybody can help me track a possible bug whereby I cannot manually configure my network interface? It works in roaming mode, but it doesn't work when I set a static IP. I have errors on sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, and I'm left with no valid IP address and no route to anywhere. I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbase/+bug/209087 which didn't get any attention so far. I get the same error messages, but in my case it's w
<Scientus> wehen i click configure in network tools-->it tells me the interface does not exist, whem i am getting internet through it right now???????????????
<Scientus> i need to configure
<rsk> should i make a bug on launchpad about this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4563642
<esox> macsim: my usb stick does the same, right name but doesnt mount on desktop
<tawmas> Scientus: looks like I have the same. Have you tried clicking the network manager applet icon and selecting manual configuration from the dropdown menu?
<macsim> esox, for me it's mount on desktop but without the label name
<esox> macsim: with both of us we have a correct behaviour
<macsim> esox, lol
<esox> macsim: did you do something to have it mounted on desktop
<esox> ?
<macsim> esox, no, I install hardy yestoday
<IdleOne> how many time a day do we need to update the language packs?
<IdleOne> :P
<rsk> IdleOne: at least.. 2
<IdleOne> heh yeah it seems so
<macsim> IdleOne, while bug #1 is not fix ;)
<rsk> bug #1 <3
#ubuntu+1 2008-04-01
<robinson_> hello. Running Kubuntu Hardy Beta. Knetworkmanger is set to run at startup, but for some reason, i have to manually start it. How do i get it to start as it should?
<dwidmann> Uggghhhhh, I'm trying to get the alpha 6 alternate to install, but it fails on the grub installation part :(
<Scientus> wierd shit tawmas, when i do that it asks me if i want to edit wireless network when i have a physical connection and no wireless cards
<Scientus> does language offend ppl?
<nikrud> Scientus think of this as the Disney G rated channel :)
<Scientus> lol
<macsim> dwidmann, what's the error ?
<IdleOne> Scientus, he was not joking'
<Scientus> i do know that
<Scientus> but i still lol
<Scientus> so tawmas u mean me?
<IdleOne> dwidmann, why not download the beta instead
<IdleOne> I did a FRESH INSTALL THIS MORNING WITH BETA AND IT WENT FLAWLESS
<Scientus> read me tawmas???
<IdleOne> except for randomly turning on caps
<IdleOne> :P
<dwidmann> IdleOne: well, I just downloaded that not so long ago, and I have the update packages cached on my laptop.
<tawmas> Scientus: yes, was moving the laptop to another room
<Scientus> k
<Scientus> what about you , i guess with a laptop you are prob on wireless?
<tawmas> Scientus: that's quite wierd. For me, it picks the correct interface -- except that when I do configure it, networking stops working
<dwidmann> IdleOne: Besides that, it'll take time for me to download it ... I'm restricted with the exception of between 3am and 6am ..... sooooo it'll have to wait til then.
<Scientus> wsomething is definately wack
<tawmas> Scientus: actually, I have a problem with my desktop
<tawmas> Can't set a static IP on it
<tawmas> What's most wierd is that I used to have Hardy i386, and it worked, it stopped working when I switched to amd64
<macsim> hum nautilus doesn't accept ctrl for multiple select ?!
<tawmas> Right now, I'm testing with an i386 live cd, wanna see it it's the 64 bits or if it's a regression
<Scientus> im running i386
<Scientus> hm
<tawmas> Scientus: my problem is definitely a regression, I've got the same problem under the live CD
<tawmas> Scientus: putting it all together, something's rotten with Hardy networking...
<macsim> I'm the only one how can't select multiple file with ctrl ?
<macsim> esox, still here ?
<IdleOne> macsim, I dont have that issue
<macsim> IdleOne, :/ really
<IdleOne> yeah really
<tawmas> Scientus: tried to look up your problem on LP, didn't find anything related
<macsim> IdleOne, when I press ctrl and click to another file nautilus unselect the first one
<tawmas> but I'm not that good at bug search
<robinson_> how can I make knetworkmanager start automatically in KDE4? The setting is checkmarked in the gui, but it doesnt seem to start, i have to manuall start it.
<IdleOne> robinson_, #kubuntu-kde4
<robinson_> hmmm. this is in hardy beta, does that matter?
<IdleOne> robinson_, yes
<IdleOne> that is the proper place to ask for help with kubuntu and kde4
<robinson_> will try there.. sorry, just i usually got help here
<IdleOne> robinson_, yeah I know but that channel is specific for that release
<robinson_> thanks
<tawmas> Hey, I'm still new here, is asking bug-related questions on #ubuntu-bugs proper etiquette?
<IdleOne> guess so
<ryanpg> hi all... anyone know if there's a pulseaudio or gstreamer "compressor" plugin I could use to boost my soundcard output?
<esox> macsim: yes still here
<macsim> esox, sorry, I have the anwser I was looking for
<esox> macsim: ???
<macsim> esox, I have a bug with nautilus when I try multiple selection with ctrl key I lose the selection
<macsim> IdleOne, confirm me I'm the only one :/
<IdleOne> macsim, I did no such thing . I confirmed I didnt have the issue :P
<macsim> IdleOne, it's what I say I'm the only one ;)
<esox> macsim: I dont have that bug
<macsim> esox, yes I the only one with it :/
<IdleOne> report it to launchpad
<macsim> IdleOne, hum prefer to look deeper before maybe I broke something in nautilus
<macsim> I'll create a new user to see if it still occur
<macsim> oh :/
<macsim> It's happen only with right ctrl not left one
<macsim> esox, IdleOne can you confirm ,
<macsim> ?
<macsim> try to select file with right ctrl
<IdleOne> right or left click both work fine for me
<esox> macsim: right, same thing
<IdleOne> I mean right or left ctrl
<macsim> hum I really got strange thing, left works well, right no
<m1r> maybe your ctrl button broken
<macsim> m1r, no it's work fine
<IdleOne> I was just thinking that. perhaps it is hardware
<IdleOne> macsim, hehe apperently not
<macsim> my keybord is fr, maybe something wrong with this ...
<IdleOne> macsim, does the right ctrl key have anything else on it?
<macsim> IdleOne, no
<mactaylor> wat is causing ubuntu to only play one sound from an app at a time??????????
<IdleOne> macsim, I dont know what would cause the right key not to work when the left does
<m1r> macsim: u have spare keyboard to check ?
<tawmas> Scientus: are you still there?
<macsim> IdleOne, hum I'll bring an other keyboard from work tomorrow to be sure it's not an hardware problem
<IdleOne> macsim, good idea
<macsim> m1r, sorry I don't get what you ask
<IdleOne> macsim, spare in this case means extra
<IdleOne> spare = extra
<macsim> IdleOne, ok , no with me now,
<m1r> macsim: just do what u told 1 min ago ;)
<macsim> IdleOne, I was looking for a something about raid lol
<crimsun> mactaylor: more details, please?
<ethana2> gahh, firefox keeps segfaulting
<IdleOne> I love being able to speak 4 languages
<mactaylor> whenever i open an app it locks sound just to itself.
<macsim> m1r, I will but now it's 1:39 in the morning, I love my work but I'll way 8: to go over there ;)
<macsim> IdleOne, sure it's usefull ;)=
<IdleOne> macsim, indeed
<crimsun> mactaylor: which apps are these?
<macsim> IdleOne, witch one do you speak ?
<mactaylor> firefox
<mactaylor> basically any program that uses sound.
<Arand> to debug the suspending process, which commands do I use?
<IdleOne> macsim, french english italian spanish
<crimsun> mactaylor: and you're using a pristine install of hardy?
<gluer> nautilus keeps crashing when i do a search for *.jpg
<mactaylor> pristine?
<macsim> IdleOne, witch one is your mother tongue ?
<crimsun> mactaylor: yes, pristine.
<Arand> will lshal -m be enough
<IdleOne>  macsim italian/french/english was raised speaking all 3
<mactaylor> no
<macsim> IdleOne, swiss ?
<mactaylor> installed from beta
<crimsun> mactaylor: a fresh install or a dist-upgrade?
<mactaylor> fresg
<crimsun> mactaylor: then that's pristine.
<IdleOne> macsim, canadian, italian parents. french schooling and english in the streets
<macsim> IdleOne, nice ;)
<crimsun> mactaylor: are you using Flash in FF?
<mactaylor> should i reinstall?????/
<crimsun> mactaylor: no, you should not reinstall
<IdleOne> learned spanish here in the USA from working in restaurants with migrant workers
<mactaylor> is it pulseaudio/
<crimsun> mactaylor: it could be, but don't do anything rash.
<IdleOne> macsim, we are offtopic....
<macsim> IdleOne, yep ...
<mactaylor> it started happening when i upgraded my cpu to x2
<mactaylor> but hen again i installed an update before i upgraded
<jast-mxm> I am using 8.04 kde4 and everytime i try to open a file from dolphin it will open a new kate window, i want it to keep loading files into an exisitng kate window
<jast-mxm> any idea how to chagne this?
<hrlr> Hello, I'm trying to identify a bug.   When I go: System --> Administration --> Network Tools and then select the "Lookup" tab I enter the IP address for my ubuntu machine.  Nothing is returned from the query.  Can someone help?
<IdleOne> !kde4
<IdleOne> !kde
<IdleOne> bots still offline?>
<mactaylor> the bot is not in this room.
<IdleOne> jast-mxm, #kubuntu-kde4
<jast-mxm> #kubuntu-kde4 no one's answering me i came here after not getting any advice there
<IdleOne> jast-mxm, ok then
<jast-mxm> i tried >.<
<tawmas> Scientus: you might need to edit your /etc/network/interfaces file by hand to let network manager and company pick up your interface correctly
<tawmas> can you try now?
<tawmas> I managed to solve my problem
<verb3k> Can anyone running latest updates tell me which Transmission version is installed by default?
<jast-mxm> so is anyone familiar w/ kate in kde4?
<IdleOne> verb3k, 1.06-0ubuntu3
<mneptok> editing /e/n/interfaces by hand is a good way to get NM *not* to configure your stuff
<MattOv> I am failing at the very last leg of getting VMware server working on an AMD64 box - does anyone have any hints?
<Abobo> everyone in here is a fag, etc
<jast-mxm> mattov: what's up
<verb3k> IdleOne, hope they upgrade to the latest: http://www.transmissionbt.com/   it fixes a lot of problems
<MattOv> I get this when I run vmware:
<MattOv> Unable to load image-loading module: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<verb3k> IdleOne, latest is 1.10
<jast-mxm> hmm i have the same exact issue :(
<jast-mxm> so you can't power on your guest os either
<MattOv> I can't do anything at all afaik
<jast-mxm> hmm i can create mine, but i can't powe rit on
<m12> use VBox OSE
<jast-mxm> is that in the repos?
<m12> should be
<dwidmann>  IdleOne: sorry to bother, but I think I very well may have found out why the install cd was failing to install grub
<IdleOne> why is that?
<jast-mxm> is it pretty comprehensive like vmware?
<Splex> I am unable to browse windows network shares with smb in Nautilus.  I can see the shares, but I cannot open them.
<Splex> Anyone else have this problem?
<m12> jast-mxm: much better/simpler
<dwidmann> IdleOne: I popped in SystemRescue and couldn't seem to get it to install grub from there either .... got an error "/dev/sda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive" or similar
<crimsun> mactaylor: did you ever state how you installed Flash?
<mactaylor> from the repos
<gluer> matt: vmware is not working properly for hardy yet, use vbox for now
<DropKickMurpheys> Hi, i'm having some issues updating from my 64bit edition of 7.10 to the 64 bit edition of 8.04 beta using the alt. install cd
<jast-mxm> m12: even for managing multiple guest OS? and is it for 64bit as well?
<MattOv> ok cool
<m12> jast-mxm: didnt try 64bit, u can check on their page
<gluer> matt: install xp/vista  on vmbox then run seemless mode ;-)
<m12> jast-mxm: but i think it should all work
<m12> gluer +1 ;)
<jast-mxm> m12: hmm i don't see it in the repos
<gluer> 'virtualbox'
<IdleOne> DropKickMurpheys, what issues?
<jast-mxm> m12: yeah just found that
<jast-mxm> thanks
<jast-mxm> yay they fixed tab completion
<IdleOne> dwidmann, I have no idea what that error means'
<DropKickMurpheys> well when i insert my alt install cd it doesn't pop up with the update dialog, and when I try to run the alt -f2 gksu sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade it pops up a screen and then closes
<MattOv> ok well will give virtuabox a try - many thanks for help (as eveR!)
<jast-mxm> i'll be trying it too see how it works on 64
<IdleOne> DropKickMurpheys, have you tried rebooting with the cd and seeing if it gives you the option to upgrade?
<jast-mxm> dropkickmurpheys: try running konsole first then running your command to see what the error is
<Arand> To debug the suspend to RAM process, which commands do I use?
<Arand> Will "lshal -m" be enough?
<DropKickMurpheys> yea, i tried booting from cd, then i get to the menus
<crimsun> mactaylor: using flashplugin-nonfree?
<mactaylor> yes
<DropKickMurpheys> i don't see an  upgrade option though
<mactaylor> i dont think flash is causing it
<crimsun> mactaylor: please verify that libflashsupport is also installed
<mactaylor> when i close firefox and open another app that app will lock sound and firefox wount have sound.
<jast-mxm> hmm it says just support for xp but will that also include xp 64?
<crimsun> mactaylor: did you create an asoundrc or something?
<mactaylor> no
<Arand> I'm having the problem that the first wakeup from suspend takes ~2 minutes, but after that it takes only the expected 7 seconds
<m12> jast-mxm: you could just try
<jast-mxm> what do i have to lose :P
<m12> jast-mxm: but who uses M$64 bit xp ?
<m12> i thought that died the moment it got published
<Arand> so I'm wondering how can I get enough info for a bug report on that.
<crimsun> mactaylor: pastebin the output from `sudo lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/mixer* /dev/seq* /dev/snd/*'
<IdleOne> DropKickMurpheys, and internet upgrade is not working for you?
<DropKickMurpheys> i can't use internet upgrade with my connection
<IdleOne> I see
<DropKickMurpheys> Hughesnet limits my download amount
<jast-mxm> i have 8 gigs of ram , i like it to be able to use more than 2.5 gigs
<DropKickMurpheys> 250mb a day
<mactaylor> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/john/.gvfs
<mactaylor>       Output information may be incomplete.
<jast-mxm> or w/e that limit is on 32bit OSes
<m12> 32bit 3-35 gb
<m12> 35=3.5
<crimsun> mactaylor: is that all?
<mactaylor> yes
<crimsun> mactaylor: so what does `aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav' do?
<mactaylor> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<mactaylor> aplay: main:546: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<jast-mxm> hmm well when i was using just xp it was only seeing 2.5 of mine
<jast-mxm> linux sees all 8
<crimsun> mactaylor: and you used `sudo lsof ....'?
<ethana2> my apps are segfaulting left and right
<ethana2> firefox went down, pidgin seconds later
<mactaylor> with that command?
<crimsun> mactaylor: no, I mean the lsof command I told you about earlier
<mactaylor> yeah
<mactaylor> john@john-desktop:~$ sudo lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/mixer* /dev/seq* /dev/snd
<mactaylor> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/john/.gvfs
<mactaylor>       Output information may be incomplete.
<crimsun> mactaylor: you missed a rather critical set of characters
<mactaylor> the star * on snd?
<crimsun> mactaylor: /dev/snd/*  <-- the "/*" is absolutely essential
<ethana2> bam!  there firefox goes again
<webmaren> has the sound bug been fixed yet
<mactaylor> http://pastebin.com/d62ba1bd0
<crimsun> webmaren: you need to give more details
<webmaren> the one where your sound card isn't detected
<mactaylor> crimsun: here is the pastebin       http://pastebin.com/d62ba1bd0
<webmaren> i noticed theres a Gnome-volume-manager update
<crimsun> mactaylor: I just read it, thanks.
<crimsun> webmaren: gnome-volume-manager handles mass storage devices, not audio.
<crimsun> webmaren: run the alsa-info.sh script, and tell me the URL that it generates..
<RAdams> How do you connect to a secure WebDAV share in Hardy?
<crimsun> mactaylor: please download http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh and run it using bash.
<dwidmann> IdleOne: sorry, but you're the only one that I've talked about this so far .... but this is the part where I exclaim "But wait!! There's more!" .... I just mounted /dev/mapper/sda6-crypt, and it seems the /bin, /sbin, and /usr folders don't even exist. What fun.
<IdleOne> dwidmann, sounds to me like you have a borked install
<mactaylor> why do i get john@john-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo ./alsa-info.sh
<mactaylor> sudo: ./alsa-info.sh: command not found
<dwidmann> IdleOne: that's been the whole going on all along. The bootloader failed to install, it looks like the bins never got installed either
<crimsun> mactaylor: don't use sudo
<crimsun> mactaylor: where did you save the file?
<jeffd> Have people found the heron relatively stable? I am running archlinux (which changes much too quickly) and want to run back to the familiar, and have had luck with ubuntu in the past.
<mactaylor> Desktop
<crimsun> mactaylor: bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<jbroome> chmod +x alsa-info.sh?
<dwidmann> IdleOne: now to hope I can get everything working with the gutsy cd and then upgrade I suppose.
<mactaylor> http://pastebin.ca/965447
<crimsun> jbroome: that, too
<IdleOne> whats the name of the app that allows to put applications in the panel? systray???? something
<crimsun> mactaylor: good, and now:  dpkg -S /usr/lib/libflashsupport.so
<Caesar> Is there a way to disable fast user switching without uninstalling fast-user-switch-applet?
<dwidmann> IdleOne: alltray?
<IdleOne> yeah thats the one
<IdleOne> ty
<mactaylor> libflashsupport: /usr/lib/libflashsupport.so
<dwidmann> np
<crimsun> Caesar: remove it from your session, save your session, log out, etc.
<Caesar> crimsun: there's no... central way to do it?
<crimsun> Caesar: remove it from the gnome-session template, remove ~/.gconf*, log out, etc.
<crimsun> mactaylor: please run concurrent paplay instances that are staggered by a few seconds.
<mactaylor> nothing plays with rythmebox open
<crimsun> mactaylor: what is the default audio sink set to in gstreamer-properties?
<Caesar> crimsun: where's the gnome-session template?
<mactaylor> its on autodetect
<balgarath> I did an update to the beta; is there any way to easily roll back to Gutsy?
<Caesar> crimsun: nm, found it
<jbroome> balgarath: restore your backup you made before upgrading, of course
<mactaylor> should i change the defualt audio sink?
<tanner> anyone else experiencing significantly slower disk to usb transfers?
<mactaylor> tanner: i am although my usb drive could be dieing.
<tanner> i'm experiencing very slow writes on 3 drives on hardy
<mactaylor> are they fragmented?
<crimsun> mactaylor: you could uncheck software sound mixing in the Sound Preferences (which would disable pulseaudio), and change the default audio sink to ALSA
<c-ron> where can i find a guide for installing wine on hardy?
<mactaylor> crimsun: i will be right back
<m1r> c-ron: apt-get install wine should do it
<jbroome> wtf fragmented?
<hrlr> Is there anyone here that has multiple computers on a LAN that can ping or lookup their Hardy machine?  I'm specifically looking to see if other machines on the local network get the hostname of the Hardy machine.
<rsk> c-ron: sudo apt-get install wine
<rsk> ops 2late
<CookedGryphon> hi, i want to rotate my screen but teh screen resolution dialog only has Normal rotation as an option. In gutsy i did it by changing xorg.conf, but 1, i can't remember what i did, and 2 it's all changed anyway hasn't it. I have SiS graphics
<Dr_willis> xorg.conf is now uber-minimal. :)
<Dr_willis> If you had a backup of your old xorg.conf file. you might want to try it.
<CookedGryphon> backups are for wusses :P
<CookedGryphon> so you reckon the gutsy method will still work if i edit xorg appropriately?
<IdleOne> and for doing exactly what you did the last time but now forget how you did it :P
<Dr_willis> i keep working xorg.conf copies for all my machines.. just in case. :)
<Dr_willis> CookedGryphon,  if you can figure out what to edit.
<CookedGryphon> fair enough, to google! i'll probably be back in a bit ...
<ethana2> BAM!  Firefox segfaults again.
<Andre_Gondim> the hardy hero will have kde 4 or              3.5?
<mneptok> Andre_Gondim: your choice
<Andre_Gondim>  mneptok I asked       cause  I need to know if in rosetta translation I work with  3.5 or 4 upstream
<Dr_willis> I installed the kde4 kubuntu cd the other day
<mneptok> Andre_Gondim: it's still your choice
<Andre_Gondim> mneptok, ok
<hrlr> Is there anyone here that has multiple computers on a LAN that can ping or lookup their Hardy machine?  I'm specifically looking to see if other machines on the local network get the hostname of the Hardy machine.
<jbroome> hrlr: i can
<jbroome> hrlr: but i have my hardy machine name in dns for the house LAN
<CookedGryphon> are they meant to do that automatically, i always set my own in /etc/hosts
<hrlr> jbroome: and it's showing to the other machines properly?
<jbroome> yes, dnsmasq is good for that
<hrlr> jbroome: I can't get any of my other machines on the LAN to resolve the hostname of my Hardy machine when Gutsy worked just fine.
<jbroome> bummer
<hrlr> jbroome: Even my router can't see a hostname.  It's wierd.
<hrlr> jbroome: But when I'm on my Hardy machine I can type hostname and it comes back properly as "ubuntu".
<Pedantic-Steve> hrlr: I can't see how Hardy could possible be the cause for failing to look up a hostname unless Hardy is the DNS server.  Unless perhaps there is an issue with how it presents it hostname to the DHCP server when requesting an address and you are doing dynamic DNS based on DHCP leases
<hrlr> Pedantic-Steve:  Yes..  That's what is happening.  I just didn't know how to put it into words as well as you did.
<Pedantic-Steve> you can run tcpdump while renewing your IP address.. thencompare that to how Gutsy does it (you can use the live CD for the Gutsy test)
<jrr> ubuntu 8.0.4 (linux 2.6.24-12-server): i'm trying to compile a driver that stopped working at kernel 2.6.23.  is it possible to downgrade to an older ubuntu-packaged kernel?
<lusepuster> Hi folks. just upgraded to Hardy. and most stuff works fine, however - using compiz, dropdown menus don't show! is there an known fix?
<hrlr> Pedantic-Steve: I get "no suitable device found" when attempting to run tcpdump.
<lusepuster> It applies to both the system menu and menu bars in open windows
<Pedantic-Steve>  hrlr: hmm, that wierd.  I dont get that error... I get "listening on eth0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 96 bytes" (among other output)
<hrlr> Pedantic-Steve: I need to run it as root.  agh!  :)
<hrlr> bbl - I'm off to compare and contrast.  Thanks Steve!
<soto> Is checkinstall supposed to be safe? (Doesn't overwrite files).
<Scientus> tawmas u need somethign???
<nabcore> I am so so very impressed with the update-manager --devel-release feature
<nabcore> should this channel not be called ubuntu++ ?
<nabcore> ;)
<fabianhoward> can anyone tell me the reason why both vlc and totem are pixalated at full screen?  thanks
<RAOF> fabianhoward: Because you're using the X11 video output, which doesn't do scaling nicely.
<rsk> RAOF: x11 dosen't even scale at all afaik
<fabianhoward> is there an alternative?
<rsk> not by default that is
<fabianhoward> by default?
<rsk> ehrm
<rsk> x11 should have perfect quality
<rsk> but takes more cpu than xv or gl or whatever
<RAOF> rsk: I thought it did, by simply making the pixels bigger?  Oh, maybe that was something else.
<RAOF> s/pixels/blocks/
<rsk> fabianhoward: try mplayer -vo x11 -zoom file.avi
<fabianhoward> ok, two minutes
<RAOF> rsk: That will look horrible, though.
<rsk> i doubt it, but let's see first :)
<RAOF> Hm... unless mplayer zooms itself.  I should probably try it :)
<crdlb> RAOF: gstreamer's Xv zooms by default, mplayer's doesn't
<RAOF> crdlb: What is mplayer smoking?
<rsk> it's smoking ffmpeg
<RAOF> That's what Xv is _for_.
<crdlb> RAOF: err
<crdlb> sorry, X11*
<RAOF> Hardware accelerated scaling and colourspace conversion.
<RAOF> Oh, that makes more sense.
<RAOF> rsk: That's some crazy crack.  No wonder it's weird :)
<fabianhoward> RAOF: would you mind repeating that command please
<RAOF> mplayer -vo x11 -zoom whatever.avi
<RAOF> On the other hand, what you probably _want_ is 'mplayer -vo xv whatever.avi'
<RAOF> Or similar.
<rsk> yea
<rsk> but the driver might be broken
<RAOF> True.
<rsk> how does x11 works fabianhoward ?
<fabianhoward> works?
<rsk> better quaality
<rsk> or what you might want to improve
<fabianhoward> "mplayer -vo x11 -zoom whatever.avi" works and doesnt look pixelated but a bit blurry.
<adinc> is there a way to turn the touchpad on a notebook of during typing, that makes human mad anytime you touch it a menu opens when typing
<fabianhoward> I belive i'm using vesa drivers
<rsk> oh vesa
<rsk> then it's going to be bad
<RAOF> Ah.  We don't do no stinkin acceleration :)
<fabianhoward> would fglrx be better?
<rsk> yes
<RAOF> Yes.  In almost every way.
<jsz> Can't get to live CD environment on my Pavilion dv9500t laptop, it hangs at "Starting bluetooth" :/
<IdleOne> adinc, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#head-a2737e1d208c03c1942df6636f132ec412c88115
<adinc> IdleOne: thank you
<IdleOne> np
<adinc> IdleOne: i suppose you had the same problem? god this is awfull, isn't it
<IdleOne> adinc, indeed
<saltedlight> hi. anyone using canon pixma mp150? if so, is scanning working for you?
<IdleOne> I turned it off completly but you can disable temporarily also
<VTBuc> hi, I'm having some problems with AbiWord
<jsz> absolutely nothing "just works", ever, under any flavor of Linux
<jsz> learn that
<adinc> turning it totally of is not confortable, highlighting words is helpful, but the rest. ohh no
<VTBuc> I'm not sure if it's ubuntu-related or abiword-related
<jbroome> saltedlight: i have an mp160 that sane/cups will not talk to.  dunno if the 150 is the same
<VTBuc> My problem is...the wikipedia and google search tools no longer work
<VTBuc> highlighting a word and clicking google search simply takes me to the google homepage rather than searching for the term
<jbroome> that's 98% of my knowledge right there
<VTBuc> the same thing with the wikipedia search...highlighting and clicking merely takes me to the wikipedia homepage
<VTBuc> it worked previously...then I rebooted and it no longer works
<saltedlight> cups is working on mp150. worked yesterday. xsane is starting and then say I/O failure...
<VTBuc> does anybody have any advice? considering abiword is the default word processor for 8.04
<lusepuster> Bump - in compiz, menus don't show up when clicked. This is true for Gnome apps but not for Firefox.
<IdleOne> adinc, that link will show you how to disable temp. but still be able to use the touchpad. I prefer a mouse that is why I turned it off
<RAOF> VTBuc: In what variant of Ubuntu is abiword the default? :)
<VTBuc> Xubuntu 8.04
<adinc> IdleOne: ohh, yes i need to buy a small one
<VTBuc> I'm not quite sure if it is in the Gnome version since I don't use it often
<Dr_willis> You can easially install abiword. :)
<RAOF> VTBuc: Ok, right.  It's not default in Gnome.
<VTBuc> ah okay, sorry about that
<VTBuc> do you have experience with it regardless?
<RAOF> None whatsoever.  I didn't know the functionality that you say has broken existed in the first place :)
<HorizonXP> hey, I was just watching a show, and I closed it; totem is hogging one of my CPUs. I can't kill it in system-monitor, it's status is Uninterruptible
<HorizonXP> how do I kill it?
<VTBuc> RAOF: yikes, okay haha. I'll search around for an abiword specific channel then
<RAOF> VTBuc: #xubuntu would seem a good first approximation :)
<RAOF> HorizonXP: Wait for whatever it was waiting for in the kernel to finish :)
<HorizonXP> RAOF: what could that be? it's been a few minutes now
<fabianhoward> RAOF: is xv compatable with fglrx?
<RAOF> fabianhoward: Yes.
<HorizonXP> RAOF: and it's totem, I was just watching a show and closed it
<HorizonXP> RAOF: the gui's not even here anymore
<teamcobra> hrmm... I've got a server colocated downtown, and ssh/nx rdesktop works, but pinging out from the ssh/nx doesn't
<RAOF> HorizonXP: It's not possible to kill it.  That's what 'uninterruptible' means; it won't recieve any signals until whatever it's waiting for in the kernel returns.
<HorizonXP> RAOF: so.... what do I do?
<fabianhoward> RAOF: any idea why I it doesnt display then, i only get audio...
<HorizonXP> RAOF: I'm just supposed to wait indefinitely?
<RAOF> HorizonXP: Well, rebooting works :)
<HorizonXP> grr.....
<HorizonXP> ok
<teamcobra> does that seem like a config issue (static ip, not dhcp)?
<HorizonXP> rebooting it is
<RAOF> HorizonXP: Filing a bug is also a good idea, since it shouldn't hit D state.
<HorizonXP> thanks :)
<soto> What's the environment variable for library paths?
<HorizonXP> RAOF: you're right, but I have no info about the bug other than this
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: whats the server running?
<teamcobra> fabian: hardy
<teamcobra> believe it or not ;p
<RAOF> (D being 'uninterruptible', AKA "I'm waiting for the kernel to do something before I can execute any instructions at all")
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: whats the ufw status?
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: ie is it on?
<RAOF> HorizonXP: What you were doing before it became uninterruptible would be pretty much the only thing you could add.  If you can reproducibly get this, then _definitely_ file a bug.
<teamcobra> not sure to be honest.... I've been testing the server all week (it was at a friend's house on cable)
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: i dont think UFS is on by default...
<teamcobra> and everything was fine.. however, with the static ip set up, outgoing internet from inside the box doesn't work
<HorizonXP> RAOF: first time it's happened. I don't even know what I did different to cause it
<HorizonXP> anyway brb
<teamcobra> should I pastebin my /etc/network/interfaces and ifconfig?
<fabianhoward> I have a feeling the firewalls to blame...
<fabianhoward> just a hunch
<teamcobra> yeah, but the datacenter shouldn't be firewalling all traffic like that
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: not the datacentre your machine
<teamcobra> hrmmm, odd
<fabianhoward> RAOF: sorry to ask another question, but do you have any idea why the display wont show with mplayers video output as xv?
<rsk> fabianhoward: put vo=xv in /homeu/user/.mplayer/config
<rsk> er
<rsk> i dont think vesa works with it
<RAOF> It definitely does not work with vesa.
<TantorCFSJA> I have a question on screen refresh rates in Ubuntu 8.04
<TantorCFSJA> I'm getting conflicting reports on the rate...
<RAOF> TantorCFSJA: Your next statement will be "I have an nvidia card", right?
<fabianhoward> I'm using fglrx
<TantorCFSJA> Screen and graphics say 55
<TantorCFSJA> and ...Ya... Nvidia says 75...
<fabianhoward> not sure about xorg config, left that up to the driver manager
<TantorCFSJA> guess it's been brought up before eh?
<RAOF> TantorCFSJA: nvidia deliberately mis-report the refresh rate.  nvidia-settings is correct.
<teamcobra> just disabled ufw, here's the pastebin while I reboot: http://pastebin.ca/965573
<TantorCFSJA> OK my crt says it's 75 right...
<TantorCFSJA> cool ty then...
<TantorCFSJA> I'm new to Linux... andhave been really enjoying Ubuntu
<rsk> starting with the beta
<rsk> \o/
<TantorCFSJA> hoping it makes some of the doze fans change their minds...
<TantorCFSJA> was on 7.10 for 2 weeks...
<TantorCFSJA> ya
<teamcobra> hardy is a very nice beta, esp in terms of hardware support (obviously due to the new kernel)
<Wrath> other than for broadcom wireless cards..
<TantorCFSJA> I think it's actually faster than 7.10...
<fabianhoward> does fglrx need adintional config for xv overlay/
<rsk> no
<teamcobra> Wrath: if you manually b43-fwcutter the firmware, they work nicely w/ b43
<teamcobra> my 2 laptops are MUCH more stable as a resule (bcm4311rev02)
<TantorCFSJA> well thanx for the quick answer...
<TantorCFSJA> much better than the MS support I'm used to... :)
<fabianhoward> strange i just get audio...
<teamcobra> and also, rename any ndiswrapper.ko's you have floating around to ndiswrapper.old, even blacklisting doesn't seem to work ;p ;p
<Aval0n> hey guys i just updated to hardy and my gdm is SUPER slow.. and if I click to drag a window it freezes
<Aval0n> I've tried 2 different nvidia drivers
<Aval0n> same result
<Aval0n> any suggestions?
<fabianhoward> Aval0n: whats it like with vesa/
<Aval0n> I have not tried
<Aval0n> gutsy worked a treat though
<saltedlight_> Aval0n, what card do you have?
<teamcobra> disabling ufw didn't change anything, I'm guessing it was already disabled
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: so you can ssh to it?
<teamcobra> fabian: yup, and connect via NX (ssh + rdesktop, so sending and receiving data from my laptop over ssh works)
<teamcobra> both work fine, ssh seems a bit laggy logging in at first, but it works
<fabianhoward> fabianhoward: yet pinging it doesnt work??
<Aval0n> saltedlight_: 7300gs
<teamcobra> pinging it works... but say, if I ssh into it... and ping google.com, it doesn't work
<teamcobra> unknown host ;p
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: can you wget google.com?
<teamcobra> it's hanging at resolving, doesn't look like it
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: can you ping any websites?
<teamcobra> nope
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: try pinging 72.14.207.99
<teamcobra> 30ms, works
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: thats google
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: looks like you need to set your dns
<teamcobra> ahhhhh
<teamcobra> can I dpkg-reconfigure and get it going that way?
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: I'm afraid i cant help you there
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: i dont use debian/ubuntu on the server
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: sorry
<teamcobra> ahh... thanks for the help though, I should be able to figure something out
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: np
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: can you cat /etc/resolv.conf
<teamcobra> 1 sec
<r0bby> is hardy stable enough to use that it's not gonna bust like every other beta release i've tried...
<teamcobra> ahh, let me change that, I think you've found the problem ;)
<fabianhoward> r0bby: there are no garentuess
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: what does it say?
<r0bby> I have no clue how ubuntu devs break things as bad as they do at times..
<teamcobra> it's _scary_ how much better nx works vs the colo's kvm-over-ip
<teamcobra> fabian: old ip addresses from my buddy's cable
<r0bby> (i'm not trolling)
<fabianhoward> r0bby: i find it stable enough
<r0bby> there were times where i'd lose X
<fabianhoward> r0bby: well with bulletproof x...
<r0bby> also have you had any luck w/ dual monitors (using Intel's onboard graphics driver)
<jimiridge> guaranty
<r0bby> I just managed to bust graphics on my system
<saltedlight_> r0bby, i think is stable enough for an newbie like me :))
<r0bby> just wait a few weeks
<r0bby> I'm a cynic when it comes to ubuntu lately
<teamcobra> search hsd1.in.comcast.net.  /  nameserver 68.87.72.130 / nameserver 68.87.77.130    (the 3 lines of /etc/resolv.conf, slash between each line)
<jimiridge> guarantee
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: just change the whole thing to nameserver 208.67.222.222
<saltedlight_> r0bby,  i'm trying to boost my graphics too... i do have some strange bugs... and is kinda slow comparing with the ol' m$win%cra&p... but seems to be ok... if not... there is no way back to m$win%cra*p
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: ?
<r0bby> heh
<teamcobra> fabian: rebooting the server, 1 min ;)
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: you should need too...
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: you shouldn't need too...
<teamcobra> oh :p
<adinc> IdleOne: it works great!
<teamcobra> sorry, I restarted right after I saved it ;p
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: np
<IdleOne> adinc, glad to hear it :)
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: let me know, when its up
<teamcobra> will do
<Lunks> I configured a static IP address for my network. Now I have to do an 'ifup eth0' everytime I restart my computer.
<Luckrider> Lunks
<Luckrider> you could set that command to run at start up
<teamcobra> 64 bytes from py-in-f99.google.com (64.233.167.99): icmp_seq=6 ttl=248 time=3.83 ms
<Lunks> Also when setting a new IP address, I have to do it as well.
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: nice
<Lunks> Luckrider: but should I? =P
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: glad to help
<Luckrider> It would make it more convinient
<teamcobra> thanks fabian, you saved the night :)
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: lol
<teamcobra> fabian: once I get the quotas and ldap going, I'll give you an upgraded acct on my site
<teamcobra> (collaboration suite + remote desktop service) ;)
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: thats very generous, thanks you
<Luckrider> you can run up to 2 custom commands in prefereda applicalations, unless you run a script in there, then the script can be as long as you want Lunks
<Luckrider> but... I have to go to bed in a couple of minutes
<teamcobra> no problem :) ssh is a lot snappier too
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Why the heck is it saying the normal ubuntu updates dont have verification now.. odd...
<adinc> IdleOne: do you know how the brightness of a notebook is controlled, i've a samsung q45 and the brightnes can not be controlled via the Fn-keys
<teamcobra> willis: reload
<Luckrider> so Lunks if you want to set up commands on start up go to System> preferences> Prefered Application>  Accesibility
<Dr_willis>  The following packages cannot be authenticated!  -- On everything..
<Dr_willis> teamcobra,  ahh. yep. makes sence
<teamcobra> willis: out of date packages ;)
<Lunks> Luckrider: I believe this is a problem with Ubuntu, I shouldn't have to correct it
<Luckrider> sorry lunks, if you need more help ask someone else, got to get to bed
<Luckrider> oh
<Lunks> Unless it's a wanted behaviour, which I think it's not. ;P
<Luckrider> by
<Luckrider> e
<Dr_willis> ya thinkit would say so. :) not this obscoure message. heh
<IdleOne> adinc, have not figured that out yet sorry
<teamcobra> Lunks: I have a static ip set up.... how did you configure yours in the first place, network-manager?
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: would you like an email, in case of further queries?
<adinc> IdleOne: no problem
<Lunks> teamcobra: yup
<teamcobra> fabian: sure, msg me :)
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: u get it?
<teamcobra> fabian: nope, oddly enough
<Aval0n> if I wanted to completely remove X and reinstall for hardy
<Groty> Hi All
<Aval0n> what would I do?
<fabianhoward> teamcobra: how about now?
<Aval0n> so it will be completely default
<Groty> It was recommended that I bring this up on this channel
<Groty> I just upgraded to 8.04 on my lappy, noticed one thing - when on battery power, unchecking "Reduce backlight brightness" in Power Management Prefs isn't working.  It still dims and now I know how my grandparents feel when they try to read at night
<teamcobra> yup, got it
<teamcobra> Lunks: hrmm, well... the quick, dirty, and easy way to fix it is to modify your startup script
<teamcobra> 1 sec
<Aval0n> if I wanted to completely remove X and reinstall for hardy and make it compeltely default what packages would I need to remove?
<teamcobra> Lunks: add ifup eth0 to your /etc/rc.local , you'll never have to touch it again after a reboot
<fabianhoward> Aval0n: so your jsut back at ubuntu-desktop?
<Aval0n> I want ubuntu desktop with working compiz again
<teamcobra> it's hackish, but I didn't bump into the same problem on the 8.04 server edition that is using a static ip
<Lunks> teamcobra: but I have when changing IP address as well. =P
<teamcobra> and I'll see if I can reproduce it myself later
<teamcobra> hrmm.. point taken ;)
<saltedlight_> is emerald deprecated? how can i install it? i do not find it on synaptic...
<Lunks> I think this is an issue
<Lunks> I don't mind doing it every startup
<SuperLag> nice
<Lunks> As Hardy is beta, and if I'm using it, I really don't bother broken things.
<teamcobra> no, after adding the ifup eth0, it'd bring the interface up automatically
<SuperLag> How do you delete a file that exists, but Hardy says it doesn't?
<Lunks> But I believe it should be fixed, right? =P
<teamcobra> I will try to reproduce it in a vm though, just really busy atm
<fabianhoward> Aval0n: sorry so you want to get back to the default install of ubuntu?
<Aval0n> yes
<SuperLag> -????????? ? ?    ?     ?                ? Unincorp
<SuperLag> that's the perms on the files
<SuperLag> file
<SuperLag> and I can't delete it
<SuperLag> it resides in /var/lib/dpkg/triggers/
<d4t4min31> does HH come with firefox 3?
<SuperLag> d4t4min31: yes
<teamcobra> d4: b4
<d4t4min31> cool... did they work on the wifi connection thing
<d4t4min31> I couldn't get it to work with my usb wireless
<teamcobra> what usb wireless chipset?
<Aval0n> fabianhoward: ?
<fabianhoward> Aval0n: wouldnt it be eaiser to do a clean reinstall?
<Aval0n> lol
<Aval0n> no
<Aval0n> too many things I could lose
<Aval0n> lots of recordings/videos from myth
<Aval0n> databases
<Aval0n> etc...
<Aval0n> no blanks cds...
<fabianhoward> Aval0n: /etc :P
<Aval0n> hah
<akreao> Could you explain what Myth is? I almost installed it.
<fabianhoward> akreao: tv/media package
<akreao> Oh.
<akreao> I'm looking for desktop recording softwar.e
<akreao> Something like CamStudio but working on Linux.
<fabianhoward> Aval0n: open synaptix and go to file > history
<Aval0n> heheh
<Aval0n> I wish I could just go back to gutsy
<akreao> I had too many problems with gutsy. =/
<fabianhoward> Aval0n: is that helpful?
<Aval0n> fabianhoward: i'll check it out in a bit not there atm
<Silvanov> hello, are there any supported programs like webmin or ispconfig for hardy server?
<fabianhoward> Aval0n: kk
<SuperLag> nice.
<SuperLag> totally hosed :)
 * SuperLag guesses he gets to start over
<dassouki> i installed cheese on gutsy, and it loads up stays up for a few seconds then shuts down, during which my webcam on turns on
<SuperLag> Is there a way to blow up your package tree, and still be able to easily build it from scratch?
<icanhasadmin> Hardy is amazing. I <3 it :D
<IdleOne> SuperLag,  what do you mean by blow up the package tree?
<icanhasadmin> IdleOne: dynamite no doubt.
<teamcobra> icanhasadmin, it is quite nice ;)
<teamcobra> meh, anyone know of any reasonable places for colocation that they've worked with?
<teamcobra> this connection has a very low ping, but they chare $295/mo for an unmetered 10m line
<teamcobra> and 128k doesn't cut it ;p
<icanhasadmin> teamcobra: seriously amazing. I installed it on the fly onto an 8gb sandisk flash drive. small menu.lst edit and everything worked genius. compiz started with a simple skip_checks and performance was quite impressive.
<SuperLag> IdleOne: dpkg is hosed
<kgoetz> SuperLag: can you give us more details?
<SuperLag> IdleOne: turns out it's more serious than that. I'm going to reinstall
<teamcobra> incanhasadmin: _sweet_ ;)
<SuperLag> I had a bad shutdown and it corrupted the fs
<spiniker> i have problems when i shut down my laptop,the screen goes black and it takes tolong to shut down,im running hardy beta on my laptop..
<SuperLag> So rather than trying to patch things back together and not being sure if it's all fixed, I'm just going to start over
 * SuperLag is crazy, anyways :)
<ethana2> I have a 2GB flash drive
 * SuperLag runs Hardy in a VMWare Fusion virtual machine, on his Mac... running from the external Firewire drive :)
<ethana2> ...how easy would it be to put bootable ubuntu on it?
 * teamcobra _despises_ what apple has become
<ethana2> AMEN
<SuperLag> teamcobra: why?
<ethana2> Apple has become the devil
<SuperLag> haha
<ethana2> control, control, control
<SuperLag> how do you figure?
<teamcobra> SuperLag: control
<ethana2> ...and control
<teamcobra> heheh
<ethana2> SuperLag, oh just about everything
<ethana2> where their OS is run
<spiniker> is there anyway to fix it?i have to remove the power cord and the battery just to turn it off...
<teamcobra> look at the appstore for the iphone
<ethana2> what networks their phone can use
<icanhasadmin> ethana2: er... i'm actually not 100% sure if 2gb is quite enough. honestly i would NEVER suggest a usb flash/hd install. I only was confident because i've done it a 100 times :D
<ethana2> ...*sigh*
<teamcobra> now _that_ is lockdown
<ethana2> many things they do are lockdwon
<ethana2> down*
<teamcobra> and hahah... they cripple x11
<teamcobra> so 90% of gpl software for the mac isn't usable by default
<ethana2> ..icanhasadmin: ...I may get a 4 or 8 GB...
<teamcobra> unless you have an installation dvd, which is _supposed_ to come with the support for the pc... we've called quite a few times, no joy
<rust> does anybody use send-notify with cron on Hardy?
<teamcobra> and they'll lie to get you off of the phone
<SuperLag> I never got into Linux for philosophical reasons. It's purely more pragmatic for me. It runs much more stable than Windows and software is cheap and/or free.
<teamcobra> which isn't good support for a pc w/ a $1k premium for basically shiny and support
<SuperLag> My Macbook does what I need it to do.
<rust> I'm havin' problems, in that from cron or at it wont display a message on the desktop
<rust> but from the terminal it comes up ok.
<icanhasadmin> ethana2: it's very very doable with a tiny grub fix. 4gb should work just fine.
<teamcobra> SuperLag: yeah, I started running linux 12 years ago (@ 12) because my first x86 pc was a dual proc p133
<teamcobra> and win95 didn't have dual proc support
<teamcobra> and liked to need a reinstall every day, literally
<rust> DISPLAY=:0.0 /usr/bin/notify-send Notify "Notified"
<teamcobra> I mean, my first pc was a IIGS
<rust> ^^ works from the terminal but not cron, ideas/
<SuperLag> I don't screw with my Mac. I use it. It doesn't get tinkered with, as do my Linux boxes.
<icanhasadmin> Yeah, cheap vista laptop ($400 range) that doesn't even support Aero... flying colors in Hardy.. installed with DRI working default. amazingly quick and responsive too.
<SuperLag> It stays out of my way.
<ethana2> :)
<SuperLag> and that's exactly what I want
<Aval0n> is the cube effect off by default in hardy?
<SuperLag> I've done the Linux bit. Google my nick, and my name, and you can see that.
<ethana2> yes.
<teamcobra> my mom was an apple freak, because back then, the only good pc's for education were the mac, and she was a high school art teacher... the IIGS had a wicked cpu + gfx combo at the time, was pretty much an amiga ;)
<ethana2> cube is ugly
<Aval0n> lol
<Aval0n> what about the wobble when you move the windows around
<SuperLag> I just had better use for my time.
<Aval0n> is that off too?
<ethana2> i think so
<icanhasadmin> gimp ftfw..
<Aval0n> ahh then my stuff isn't messed up
<Aval0n> it's just default
<Aval0n> at least for that
<Aval0n> cube is not ugly btw ;)
<rsk> you have better use of your time than to talk about you prefering mac's in #ubuntu+1
<SuperLag> rsk: I still mess with Linux. :)
 * teamcobra goes back to the server ;p
<ethana2> our windows suck
<SuperLag> rsk: hence my earlier questions
<ethana2> title bars are horrible
<ethana2> ..but by gnome 3.0 we should be past all this
<SuperLag> in any case... my bad shutdown corrupted the filesystem
<rsk> run fsck?
<SuperLag> too many errors
<rsk> right
<SuperLag> I tried that already. and even if it fixes them all, I still wouldn't trust it
<rsk> man fsck and se if there's some force option
<SuperLag> rsk: you an Ubuntu committer?
<rsk> and if that dosen't work, either pay good money for disc recovery from a lab
<rsk> or find the data again and put it on a new disc
<SuperLag> hshs
<SuperLag> haha
<SuperLag> no
<SuperLag> it's beta
<SuperLag> I understand that
<SuperLag> there is no important data on this install
<SuperLag> I just realized, though, that I didn't keep the .iso to install from. I deleted it to recover space.
<SuperLag> Time to download again.
<teamcobra> superlag: you've run fsck -v -y /dev/hdx right?
<teamcobra> -y is important ;)
<rsk> -yes ? :D
<SuperLag> Yes.
<SuperLag> too. many. errors.
<teamcobra> ok *ducks*
<SuperLag> 19:36 < SuperLag> I tried that already. and even if it fixes them all, I still wouldn't trust it
<rsk> you are not trusting an app
<rsk> that you were trusting enough to run to fix your drive?
<rsk> geez
<rsk> i guess you do use mac after all
<SuperLag> whtat?
<SuperLag> dammt
<SuperLag> I can't TYPE
<SuperLag> jfkdas;jfl;kasjfdas
<SuperLag> rsk: what?
<SuperLag> you're not making sense
<teamcobra> I mean, I've had a _ton_ of errors before
<rsk> ok
<rsk> just ignore me then
<teamcobra> but as long as there wasn't bad sectors, I've never had bad luck
<teamcobra> fsck ftw
<teamcobra> 1 bad shutdown can make a lot of errors that get fixed
<SuperLag> and I've had a _ton_ of errors, as well... w/no bad sectors. And it still turned out to be a mess
<teamcobra> guess I've had a _lot_ of good luck w/ filesystems to make up for the decade of bad luck irl ;p
<teamcobra> brb
<dassouki> does anyone kno where the cheese config files are?
<rsk> ./cheese maybe?
<RAOF> ~/.gnome2/cheese, I think.
<IdleOne> would anybody know how to set it up so I can download files to a certain folder and then have them moved to a folder on my windows share?
<dassouki> ok thanks
<IdleOne> automagicaly of course
<icanhasadmin> IdleOne: "mv" and a lot of tab completing...
<IdleOne> icanhasadmin, I want the content of the folder on my ubuntu box moved say 1 time a day to a folder on my windows pc
<IdleOne> there should be a script that can be written to do this but I dont know how to
<RAOF> IdleOne: It'd be pretty easy.  You'd basically want to rsync the folted to the windows PC, and stick that in a script which you call from cron.
<icanhasadmin> IdleOne: sounds like someone somewhere has something that would do that lol.
<icanhasadmin> Yes, exactly what RAOF said.
<RAOF> icanhasadmin: Well, perhaps without the word "folder" replaced by "folted" :P
<IdleOne> RAOF, you look like a person who knows about this! wanna write this up real quick :)
<RAOF> Never done it before!
<icanhasadmin> RAOF: not so sure. folted's sometimes can hold just as much informated and be moved just as efficiently ;)
<RAOF> IdleOne: However, what you'd be after is something like "#!/bin/sh ; rsync -a /path/to/thing /path/to/windows " and stick it in /etc/cron.daily
<isforinsects> What does it mean when my dmesg is spitting out req's from me to my dns ip
<isforinsects> ?
<Aval0n> guys I am going to run mythtv on my hardy box, but with compiz is there a way to let it go fullscreen without having the menu bars at top and bottom?
<AutoMatriX> hi folks
<evalles> is anyone having problems with broadcom 4318 wireless card in hardy?
<AutoMatriX> since gutsy thye stylus on my tabletPC (an M200 Toshiba) does not work anymore ....
<AutoMatriX> how can i figure out if tihis is repairedi in hardy ?
<dwidmann> Does anybody here know what would cause a grub error 16 (inconsistent filesystem structure) error off  a new install?
<evalles> the driver seems to be loaded... the light is on, but it fails to find any network
<icanhasadmin> dwidmann: did you happen to install on an external harddrive?
<dwidmann> icanhasadmin: no
<icanhasadmin> dwidmann: can you list the partitions on your drive and what their file systems are? in order?
<dwidmann> icanhasadmin: but if you have a potential solution that worked in that scenario, I'd still love to hear it
<dwidmann> /dev/sda1 (ntfs), /dev/sda5 (ext2 (/boot)), /dev/sda6 (encrypted XFS), /dev/sda7-11 (not formatted), /dev/sda12 (encrypted xfs (/home))
<icanhasadmin> i assume you're on a different box now?
<dwidmann> icanhasadmin: right, this is my laptop, and I'm right next to the other one .... booted into gparted live right now .... apart from that most of my tinkering was with SystemRescue
<icanhasadmin> dwidmann: I probabaly can't fix this in this situation. but i can point you in the right direction. your MBR is screwed.
<dwidmann> icanhasadmin: ah, that might do it
<icanhasadmin> dwidmann: honestly error 16 pretty much only happens when windows is also floating around on that drive
<icanhasadmin> dwidmann: you might want to try a windows cd + recovery console
<dwidmann> icanhasadmin: I tried doing "grub; root (hd0,4) setup (hd0)" to no avail
<dwidmann> icanhasadmin: well, seeing as I just copied everything over to this drive .....
<dwidmann> icanhasadmin: I'll see what I can do
<icanhasadmin> i'm guessing you installed hardy recently?
<icanhasadmin> or this was an issue on first boot?
<dwidmann> icanhasadmin: I still have thorough backups of everything ..... well, currently it's gutsy, seeing as the hardy disk failed to work (I have all the packages I need for the upgrade cached on my laptop)
<IdleOne> RAOF, so I would just move the file I just created to /etc/cron.daily? how can I have it do the rsync at a specific time?
<dwidmann> icanhasadmin: first boot sort of issue, it said that no boot devices were available, that's when I fired up the live cd and ran setup on it
<icanhasadmin> so.. wait it's an upgraded gutsy install?
<RAOF> IdleOne: That, I don't know.
<dwidmann> icanhasadmin: then again, this is a drive fresh out of another computer ... (was running hardy), I decided I was going to reinstall to clean some automated things up, zero filled the drive, made a new partition table and partitioned it with gparted live, tried to insstall hardy and it failed to set up grub among other things, so I popped in gutsy and it worked, but then it failed to boot
<IdleOne> RAOF, at what time does the cron.daily perform ?
<dwidmann> icanhasadmin: (issues with the new box perhaps)
<RAOF> IdleOne: Dunno :)
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> guess I'll find out
<icanhasadmin> dwidmann: yeah... that's way too much to... yeah.. i'd never get through that. my suggestion is back up, full repartition/install
<icanhasadmin> dwidmann: and try fdisk/mkfs instead of gparted
<dwidmann> icanhasadmin: Will do ... I hope it helps .... might as well zero fill it again first, it'll only take about a half hour ........ alright, fdisk it is
<dwidmann> icanhasadmin: or rather than zero filling the whole thing,  I suppose I could just do the first 50 or so meg of each partition, that oughta do the trick
<icanhasadmin> wait
<icanhasadmin> ...
<icanhasadmin> i'm confused.. why are you zero filling?
<dwidmann> icanhasadmin: just to make sure there's nothing "leftover", sometimes things have gotten confused (the hardy alternate did, for example, when I went to configure encrypted volumes)
<icanhasadmin> dwidmann: i've played with many drives. i've never had that issue.. if you delete all the partitions with fdisk and make some new ones... shouldn't be an issue
<RAOF> dwidmann: sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda (not a good idea!)
<r0bby> icanhasadmin: NICE nick!
<dwidmann> RAOF: any specific reasons?
<icanhasadmin> r0bby: ... ? actually it's sort of dumb but thanks.
<r0bby> no it's cute :)
<DanaG> WTF?  Tapping is enabled!
<DanaG> I've explicitly DISABLED it!
<DanaG> WTF?
<icanhasadmin> DanaG: you seem upset.
<DanaG> Yeah, it's not nice for things to randomly forget settings.
<DanaG> My touchpad just randomly forgot that it's a touchpad.
<Ava-> can someone point me to where I could find some docs on making haron autologin with a specific user and autorun an application?
<dwidmann> icanhasadmin: repartitioned using cfdisk, now lets see if it worked .....
<icanhasadmin> dwidmann: we can hope?
<dwidmann> At least the computers fast ... I coudln't imagine how horrible it would be to go through all of this on a slow computer
<icanhasadmin> heh
<dwidmann> I've been at this for at least 6 hours now ....
<DanaG> gsynaptics-init
<DanaG> GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<DanaG> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in Xorg.conf or XFree86.conf to use GSynaptics
<DanaG> WTF?  it IS true!
<dwidmann> DanaG: calm down
<IdleOne> DanaG, yes
 * cwillu huggles DanaG 
<DanaG> I see: the synaptics driver doesn't do hotplugging.
<DanaG> If the device goes away, it loses all settings until the next time Xorg restarts.
 * Goatz Hugs DanaG 
<DanaG> Anyway, now I have to restart Xorg.
<icanhasadmin> !X is your friend
<Ava-> can someone point me to where I could find some docs on making haron autologin with a specific user and autorun an application?
<Ava-> hardy I mean
<cwillu> Ava-, it's the same as in gutsy and previous
<cwillu> Ava-, admin | login window, there's an option in there to autologin, and then prefs | session to auto start an app
<dwidmann> I hate how "scanning the mirror" takes forever with no indication of progress :(
<DanaG> AAArgh, something randomly trampled on my xorg.conf!
<DanaG> I have it backed up, but still, it shouldn't randomly disappear like that.
<dwidmann> A system where things didn't randomly disappear .... what would be the fun in that?
 * dwidmann crosses his fingers and reboots his desktop
<icanhasadmin> DanaG: I've never experienced anything like that with my xorg
<hrlr> Anyone here having problems with DHCP?
<hrlr> It appears that in my instance of Hardy it isn't sending all appropriate data when establishing an IP address and is withholding the my system's hostname.
<dwidmann> icanhasadmin: wow, that flows deep into the realm of wtf .... It said no boot device found, so I fired up the kubuntu live and selected boot from first hard disk, grub comes up, but hd0 was no joy..... seems it randomly became hd2 or hd3, I forget which. Seems to be booting okay from here ...
<icanhasadmin> dwidmann: actually, THAT i've seen before.
<DanaG> Well, now back to a WORKING one.  Now I'll stop griping about it (or at the very least, pipe it into /dev/null).
<icanhasadmin> ha
<dwidmann> icanhasadmin: so have I on my old desktop that this one is replacing. I've not seen it fail to boot at all before though without the aid of going to a live cd and saying boot from first hard disk though, this is new
<DanaG> What's a good backup app that'll let me keep multiple snapshots over time, and hardlink anything that's unchanged?
<icanhasadmin> yeah a little odd i suppose.. you won't know how to edit your menu.lst without knowing which hd lol
<dwidmann> icanhasadmin: yeah .... what bugs me about it though is that it didn't boot it by itself, I had to go into a live cd (well, dvd) and say boot from first hdd
<icanhasadmin> dwidmann: you couldn't "e" for edit in grub and change it manually to boot?
<dwidmann> icanhasadmin: I coudln't even get to grub
<dwidmann> icanhasadmin: system said no boot devices were found
<icanhasadmin> ... wha?
<Ava-> guys I configured gdm.conf to autologin a user.. well it works but when I autologin I get a HUGE resolution
<Ava-> if I manually login the same user that doesn't happen
<Ava-> what gives?
<dwidmann> icanhasadmin: I'm goinng to be removing the other drives (intended to to begin with, but I have some stuff I need to do with them first before I pull them out, seeing as I might be finding a new owner for my old desktop), and I hope that might resolve this issue
<icanhasadmin> Ava-: that's the curse that is put on people who configure gdm.conf, it's an ancient spell cast on those who want to auto login.
<Ava-> =(
<icanhasadmin> Ava-: did you check the resolution in xorg.conf?
<icanhasadmin> sometime's when there's multiple resolutions in screens it picks them at random
<rust> Ava-, I had something similar before, which was to do with DPI.
<rust> Ava-, gnome-session would set it correctly once you log in but X botches it.
 * cwillu giggles slightly
<Ava-> ica: it works fine when the user is manually logged in
<Ava-> xorg is fone
<Ava-> fine*
<AngryElf> so is lirc broken for amd64 in beta4?
<DanaG> giggling? about what?
<cwillu> Ava-, but I can giggle about you DanaG if you want :p
<cwillu> DanaG, I think git's actually been notable for being faster than hardlinked approaches (it will do a hardlink if you want, but that's more for multiple local repos)
<DanaG> Hmm.  Anyway, the end result I want is like Apple's new thingy in Leopard (it's not new -- I'm sure there've been ways to do that long before they came out with thier thingy), but theirs is the one that's instantly recognizable.
<DanaG>   (oh, and I was deliberately not naming "Time Machine"
<DanaG> )
<Ava-> cwillu: do you know how to autolaunch a program after login?
<cwillu> Ava-, depends on the environment;  xfce has autostarted-applications in one of the menus, gnome uses preferences|sessions
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I forgot to mention: I want it to cover my whole drive, not just my user profile.
<dwidmann> cwillu: , Ava-, and kde has ~/.kde/Autostart :)
<orbisvicis> and theres /etc/gdm ~/.Xinitrc ~/.Xsession
<DanaG> So, what are some good backup apps that'll do what I want?
 * cwillu slaps orbisvicis for suggesting /etc/gdm/* for launching apps in a desktop environment, and for mentioning both of .Xinitrc and .Xsession without any guidance to pick between them, especially as the gui tools work well enough :p
<cwillu> whew, that was a mouthful
 * orbisvicis is impressed by that mouthful
<cwillu> and rightfully so :D
 * orbisvicis rubs a stinging cheek
<orbisvicis> why doesnt ubuntu have .gnomerc ?
<orbisvicis> and where do the gnome preferences get stored ?
<cwillu> all over the place;  ~/gconf*/ mostly
 * orbisvicis is tired too
<orbisvicis> i meant, the gnome session preferences
<cwillu> make that ~/.g*/
<orbisvicis> heh
<DanaG> I still can't find what I'm looking for in backups.
<DanaG> At least, not in any easy-to-use and un-boggy way.
<RAOF> dwidmann: Oh, that's not a good idea because it will blow away all of your data on the drive in a way that makes it near-impossible to recover.
<orbisvicis> how to make an exact duplicate of a partition to file ?
<orbisvicis> dd? any other ways ?
<orbisvicis> (then tar it)
<cwillu> orbisvicis, dd works, I usually pipe it through gzip first
<cwillu> tarring it won't accomplish anything, it's already a single file :p
<orbisvicis> ah
<dwidmann> RAOF: yeah, that's the general idea
<Ava-> cwillu I'm using gnome and compiz how would I go about autolaunching an app?
<cwillu> Ava-, Preferences | Session
<Ava-> from the gui itself
<orbisvicis> cwillu, how bad an idea is it to just copy files from one partition into a tar ?
<cwillu> Ava-, ?
<dwidmann> RAOF: backed everything up that I needed onto my laptop and some of it on one of my other hard drives, and nuked the contents of the drive (using /dev/zero it went at about 70MB/s with BS=4096)
<cwillu> orbisvicis, you can do it, although you probably want some args to make sure it doesn't get too confused
<Ava-> I got it
<Ava-> thansk
<Ava-> thanks
 * DanaG uses dd_rescue so it'll auto-adjust block size.
<DanaG> I never did manage to figure out optimal block size on my own.
<DanaG> Plus, dd_rescue updates speed info continuously.
<dwidmann> DanaG: 4096 seems to work pretty well, lower block sizes seemed to slow it down and I tried once with 8192 and it actually slowed it down slightly
<DanaG> Dang, now I still need help choosing a backup app.
<DanaG> Any input on backup stuff?
<cwillu> DanaG, I just use git and rsync myself
<CarlFK> I need to pick which sata card to use: I have Silicon Image and VIA - either one of those good/bad?
<corevette> what is the difference between OOXML and ODF? i know OOXML=microsoft and ODF=sun
<RAOF> corevette: It's probably easier to list their similarities than their differences.
<Flannel> corevette: ODF isn't sun.
<Rob125> Biggest difference is that OOXML contains binary blobs of untranslateable text, afaik.
<kgoetz> Rob125: those are two problems
<Flannel> corevette: Well, nevermind, I guess they were the forebearers
<kgoetz> OOXML is also developed by a single vender behind doors, its optomised (if you can use that word) for teh USA, it includes references to external (proprietary/closed) documents for key formatting
<kgoetz> etc etc
<RAOF> And </wordBreakLikeWord95> tags, and such.
<Flannel> kgoetz: regardlesss of the feel-good factors, OOXML is unimplementable.
<kgoetz> Flannel: absolutely
<dwidmann> here's a difference (stated plainly) - ODF is actually open
<kgoetz> and its not freely usable either
<Flannel> er, I guess corevette, but still.
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, stylus is not working on my tablet PC, so I had to reinstall Feisty ... how can I know if I upgrade to Hardy I will not have the same problem ?
<kgoetz> you cant
<RAOF> AutoMatriX: You don't, unless you try.
<RAOF> AutoMatriX: Trying can be easy, if you use the LiveCD.
<dwidmann> AutoMatriX: worst case scenario you just have to reinstall feisty again
<corevette> so, do you think Sun or whoever will still develop ODF?
<kgoetz> ODF is under continual revisison
<AutoMatriX> RAOF, dwidmann tx for honest anwers ... but can I upgrade from feisty to hardy without reinstalling gutsy ? otherwise I'l have the same problem, for sure
<dwidmann> AutoMatriX: probably have to upgrade through gutsy to hardy, or use the disc
<RAOF> AutoMatriX: You can't upgrade while skipping releases.  You need to go Feisty->Gutsy->Hardy (with the exception of the supported Dapper->Hardy upgrade)
<AutoMatriX> so I guess I'll be in the same troubles again :(
<RAOF> AutoMatriX: Although it's by no means certain that going through Gutsy will break your stylus.  It's possible that bug was fixed.
<RAOF> Handy hint: test now, while there's still a slim chance that if the bug is still there, it can be fixed before release!
<Rob125> AutoMatriX: Using the livecd to check won't necessitate you update, though, because it runs entirely from the CD
<DanaG> ANother hint: back up xorg.conf.
<Rob125> Good hint, DanaG >_>
<Rob125> I'd have done well to listen to that one.
<AutoMatriX> RAOF not as far as I could read :( seems to be a kernel problem
<DanaG> Just today, I found mine randomly trampled upon, without notification of that happening.
<RAOF> AutoMatriX: And since we're using a new kernel, it may well be fixed.
<AutoMatriX> DanaG, thanx to you, I already sent my xorg.conf to 2 different mailboxes :D
<RAOF> AutoMatriX: Again, the chance that it _is_ fixed is greatly enhanced by telling someone who can do something about it.  This means: test Hardy, and file a bug if it doesn't work.
<AutoMatriX> RAOF, will do, as soon as I get a new pack of CD's .... I burt last one yesterday
<jast-mxm> i'm using 8.04 w/ kde4 (already tried $kubuntu-kde4 w/ no responses) but when i open multiple txt files in kate they open in new windows rather than in the same one, anyone know how to change that
<DanaG> Argh, is there NO backup app that has a "Don't cross filesystem boundaries" option?
<DanaG> Argh!
<RAOF> DanaG: Doesn't rsync have a --one-filesystem option?
<dwidmann> jast-mxm: umm, one sec, I have an idea
<DanaG> Yeah, but I want a GUI of some sort.
<Amaranth> RAOF: dude, automatix got uploaded to universe
<crdlb> :O
<DanaG> sbackup doesn't seem to do hardlinking.
<dwidmann> jast-mxm: try changing your launcher for kate in the menu to use the -u option
<jast-mxm> dwidmann: how do i do that, i can't right click on it to change
<RAOF> Amaranth: Yeah, I saw.
<dwidmann> ack, forgot about that jast-mxm, one sec
<RAOF> That jdong, eh?
<DanaG> Argh, is there NO such app?
<Amaranth> RAOF: Indeed.
<jast-mxm> dwidmann, heh i wish they kept that >.<
<Amaranth> DanaG: Easy to use GUI apps are used by people that don't have multiple file systems :P
<kgoetz> Amaranth: does that mean it only breaks your system some times now?
<corevette> (i'm sorry back to ODF v. OOXML) why did KDE vote FOR OOXML? http://dot.kde.org/1207000153/
<Amaranth> kgoetz: that means look at the calendar
<DanaG> That's not quite true.
<DanaG> Think of users who have their media on their Windows partitions.
<kgoetz> Amaranth: oh right
<DanaG> You don't want to end up taking the entire Windows filesystem with you.
<dwidmann> jast-mxm: it'll probably be readded soon, I hope.
<DanaG> At least, I don't.  I want Windows apps to handle backup for Windows.
<jast-mxm> me too because it is very annoying
 * Amaranth goes back to listening to carmack explain megatexture
<kgoetz> corevette: this whole thing is really OT for here
<corevette> OT?
<RAOF> corevette: Again, timestamping is your friend.
<dwidmann> jast-mxm: try launching /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kmenuedit
<kgoetz> RAOF: not on that page though
<kgoetz> KDE Office Suite Posted by Jonathan Riddell on Monday 31/Mar/2008, @14:49
<kgoetz> corevette: off topic
<Rob125> lmao, corevette
<Rob125> "We have studied the standard hard and many changes have been made to it," said KDE's Supreme Leader Aaron Seigo "and following a $10,000 donation from an anonymous North American source we realised the market should decide the best formats to use, not technical bureaucrats".
<corevette> oh.....nevermind
<corevette> :-)
<Rob125> </satire>
<kgoetz> corevette: :)
<Amaranth> just turn off your computer and come back in 3 days
<corevette> all featured videos on youtube leak to rickroll :-)
<Amaranth> hahaha
 * corevette loves April Fools Day
 * RAOF loves chocolate
<Rob125> oh, hell
<Rob125> it's april fool's day?
<RAOF> Send me chocolate!
<Rob125> damn!
<Rob125> I have nothign planned!
<jast-mxm> dwidmann: /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kate -u     is what i have but same result
<dwidmann> jast-mxm: hmmmm
<jast-mxm> rather it is kate -i *percent sign*U
<RAOF> Other donations gratefully accepted include a laptop that doesn't overheat and shutdown all the frikkin time.
<dwidmann> jast-mxm: do you open the files at the same time (ie: with that command in a shell) or do you pull them up one at a time in a gui?
<kgoetz> raof and XO laptops which dont take 5 minutes to load a page
<jast-mxm> dwidmann: one at a time
<jast-mxm> kind of as i need them i open them
<dwidmann> jast-mxm: one sec, I'm seeing how it behaves for me
<jast-mxm> thanks
<DanaG> Argh, dirvish might also work...... but it has really hideous configuration.
<dwidmann> jast-mxm: well, I launched them seperately with kate -u in the app launcher and it behaved okay .... Did you have to change that/those .desktop files? I'm better there are two if you have both the KDE3 and the KDE4 one installed, anyhow, if you made a change to them from their default, you might have to log out/log back in for it to take effect
<DanaG> "faubackup" would work for me, but I don't remember how to cron it.
<RAOF> Configuration is for the weak.  Real men hardcode their particular into the bowels of their apps.
<jast-mxm> dwidmann: i just did it from the menu editor and they are .php files
<dwidmann> jast-mxm: but after making the changes, you *probably* have to log out for it to take effect is what I'm saying .... try it
<jast-mxm> ok
<DanaG> Still, nothing there has an easy-to-find option for "don't cross filesystems"
<jast-mxm> dwidmann: thanks brb
<jast-mxm> dwidmann: hurrah ty
<dwidmann> jast-mxm: no problem
<jast-mxm> dwidmann: lol works w/ dolphin but when opening files from kftpgrabber i have the same issue, need to find where it calls kate and can probably fix that
<dwidmann> jast-mxm: is it a kde3 app? if it is, it might be opening a different kate and/or usiing a different .desktop file to launch it with
<jast-mxm> hmm
<jast-mxm> possibly
<jast-mxm> any idea how to locate that?
<dwidmann> jast-mxm: funny you should word it that way, the locate command might be a good start actually :D
<jast-mxm> hah, but i'm not sure what i am looking for just any .desktop file?
<jast-mxm> dwidmann: probably just happy hunting at this point
<dwidmann> jast-mxm: maybe locate kate | grep desktop or something
<jast-mxm> dwidmann: nothing under kde directories, just kde4
<dwidmann> jast-mxm: can you tell if its launching the kde3 kate or the kde4 kate?
<jast-mxm> dwidmann: no, i don't know how to tell that
<dwidmann> !!!!
<dwidmann> KDM april fools day edition is hilarious!!
<jast-mxm> dwidmann: can tell you in just a bit
<Rob125> yeah, we just discussed that a minute or two ago, dwidmann
<dwidmann> Rob125: guess I missed that
<jast-mxm> dwidmann: using 3
<jast-mxm> dwidmann: launches kate in kde4 but kftpgrabber is using kde3
<jast-mxm> dwidmann: so if kftpgrabber uses kde3 but launches kate in kde4 think there is a way to fix it
<DanaG> I've booted Windows, to back that up, at the very least.
<dwidmann> jast-mxm: I have kde4 use a seperate color scheme to make it easier to tell the difference ... helps
<jaffarkelshac> when i right click on files, there is a option to encrypt how do i use this
<jaffarkelshac> when i right click on files, there is a option to encrypt how do i use this
<dwidmann> this is odd ..... this processor is clocked to 2.5GHz, yet /proc/cpuinfo says it's only at 2GHz
<RAOF> dwidmann: CPU scaling?
<dwidmann> I don't think it's being throttled .... mmmm
 * dwidmann double checks before going crazy
<jbroome> jaffarkelshac: keep asking.  maybe it's like beetlejuice
<RAOF> Dear nvidia: _please_ don't make me hurt you.  I'd like my windows to be rendered, uncorrupted, on _both_ heads, thanks.
<jaffarkelshac> jbroome, i think its too early not one seems to be in here
<dwidmann> RAOF: /proc/acpi/processor/CPU[0-3] say current state is T0 (100%)
<RAOF> dwidmann: Then cpuinfo is marking you down for being a lucky git with a quad-core processor :P
<dwidmann> RAOF: :D
<dwidmann> RAOF: put her together the day before yesterday actually
<RAOF> In which case: does your BIOS believe you've got a 2.5GHz chip in there?
<dwidmann> RAOF: indeed it does.
<dwidmann> wait a minute, am I going back and forth between my desktop and my laptop again :S
<jbroome> doofus :P
<dwidmann> Hmm, yes and no
<dwidmann> jbroome: that's "sleep deprived" "doofus" to you.
<RAOF> Surprisingly enough, "bzr log | les" doesn't do anything interesting.
<RAOF> Although I'm sure Les is interested.
<dwidmann> In any case, /proc/cpuinfo and /proc......./throttling are still lying ..... I blame powernowd.
<dwidmann> What command would I use to control the throttling through powernowd?
<dwidmann> d'oh
<savvas> MEDUbuntu for medics is out: http://tinyurl.com/3ax2a6 :)
<pen> how do I scroll in screen? I mean the screen in terminal
<pen> like if I issue screen -DRR
<pen> I can't scroll in it
<kgoetz> pen: use copy mode to scroll
<pen> how?
<pen> what do you mean by copy mode?
<savvas> pen: scroll and which app?
<pen> terminal
<pen> if I use screen -DRR
<pen> I can't scroll
<kgoetz> pen: press escape, it says 'copy mode', press page up/down
<kgoetz> press escape again to resume normal mode
<pen> it does nothing when I press esc
<kgoetz> sorry, ctrl+a escape
<kgoetz> like other screen commands
<pen> I see
<pen> cool
<pen> but is there a workaround?
<savvas> nice, didn't know that
<savvas> I was expecting an april fool's day :P
<kgoetz> workaround?
<pen> not used to this kind of scrolling
<kgoetz> savvas: some people are simply genuine :P
<kgoetz> pen: the #gnu or #screen places may help. thats how i've always done it
<pen> thx
<owen1> i try use virtualbox and get error: virtualbox kernel driver not installed.
<pen> btw, is there any alternatives to screen?
<pen> I use screen just for cmatrix
<pen> :p
<owen1> is it risky to do this: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)   ?
<pen> so I will execute cmatrix when idle for a certain time
<pen> *it
<savvas> owen1: virtualbox-ose or virtualbox?
<owen1> savvas: ose. the one from synaptic
<kgoetz> not aware of a screen alternative
<owen1> savvas: what's the difference?
<savvas> owen1: well virtualbox from the .org is proprietary, but you've got everything in the package :)
<owen1> savvas: got it. going there now...
<pen> whatever, I will get used to it :p
<savvas> owen1: select the gutsy package and install it
<owen1> ok
<DanaG> Heh, finally figured it out: it looks like "backup ninja" will do what I want.
<virtuald> hora@leksak:~$ LC_MESSAGES=C whois thepiratebay.org
<virtuald> getaddrinfo(whois.publicinterestregistry.net): Servname not supported for ai_socktype
<virtuald> why do i get this?
<virtuald> got it with gutsy too
<MistaGee> I'm currently having issues with alsa in ubuntu hardy... whenever a program tries to list up the available devices and/or PCMs, it hangs completely and can't be killed. has anyone experienced this before?
<RAOF> MistaGee: That's pretty cool.  No, I haven't seen that behaviour.
<MistaGee> I don't quite agree, as I can't use amarok or mumble anymore ;)
<DanaG> MistaGee: Sounds like you've had a kernel oops.
<DanaG> That's the only thing I can think of that'd give that behavior.
<MistaGee> someone in #ubuntu guessed on a hda-intel problem, which could be as I have such a card
<testi> I have trouble logging in to a samba share with konqueror with ubuntu while it works with debian. It always asks again for the login information. But that behaviour is nonsense because it doesn't display an error.
<savvas> if someone adds 25 hard drives, what will the /dev of the 25th be? /dev/sdaa ?
<Homere> hello
<Homere> hello. Got an issue with Ubuntu 8.10 amd64 desktop.  Sometimes my session starts, I can launch programms (Firefox, thunderbird, terminal) and then .... got "connection refused to 0.0" and I can't starts X apps anymore
<MistaGee> jussio1, playback works the way it is now
<MistaGee> it's just that listing the devices freezes completely
<tanner> erm wth
<savvas> "GNUStep Preferred license: WTF Public License, Version 2" - wtf hehe
<flavia> hi, what's the correct way of installing the nvidia drivers on kubuntu hardy?
<awalton__> savvas, the wtfpl is an awesome license
<MilhousePunkRock> flavia: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx[-new/-legacy], the part in [brackets] depending on your card
<flavia> MilhousePunkRock: tnx
<savvas> awalton__: so i see, so i see :)
<MilhousePunkRock> flavia: Are you looking for a special version of the driver?
<flavia> MilhousePunkRock: no, I think I used the nvidia-glx-new in the past and it worked
<MilhousePunkRock> flavia: Probably you could also use the restricted-manager, I think it's called "jockey" in Hardy...
<hischild> savvas, lolwtf?
<hischild> link?
<awalton__> http://sam.zoy.org/wtfpl/
<savvas> hischild: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WTF_Public_License http://code.google.com/soc/2008/hurd/about.html
<savvas> :)
<hischild> haha ncie
<ccooke> An excellent choice for the Hurd, yes...
<sidis405> hello
<MilhousePunkRock> !hi | sidis405
<sidis405> hi MilhousePunkRock
<sidis405> finally installed hardy-
<sidis405> looking good- having 2 problems though-
<MilhousePunkRock> sidis405: Actually I was trying to trigger the bot to give you a nice welcome message, but it seems that does not work in this channel..
<MilhousePunkRock> sidis405: Go ahead...
<sidis405> ah thanks mate :D
<sidis405> 1. the wifi was very unstable
<sidis405> so switched from NM to wicd which seems to behave much better.
<sidis405> still flakey-
<MilhousePunkRock> sidis405: Was? Oh, I see... wicd is not a bad choice. I wonder why n-m is so much worse...
<sidis405> and it's not that the signal is not strong enough. the AP i sitting right next to my desk.
<MilhousePunkRock> sidis405: Depending on your setup, it could be very well worth spending 15 minutes to just configure it manually
<sidis405> since i use it for wifi testing and all
<MilhousePunkRock> sidis405: What chipset does your card have? My atheros-based card has (reports, at least) a very weak reception...
<sidis405> perhaps true yes.
<flavia> heh, is it normal to have a unicorn as wallpaper after installing the nvidia driver? :)
<MilhousePunkRock> flavia: You updated kubuntu-default-settings...
<MilhousePunkRock> Look at the changelog: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/k/kubuntu-default-settings/kubuntu-default-settings_8.04-17/changelog
<sidis405> so at this point maybe maybe maybe i'm contemplating if driverwise ndiswrapper would be a better choice
<flavia> heh ok, sorry I'm a bit in hurry and can't read the whole thing, did it change anything else important?
<MilhousePunkRock> sidis405: I have never had to deal with ndiswrapper, depends on your card very much. How weak is the reception? Do you loose the connection if you move to the farest possible distance?
<sidis405> well, with nm, standing right by the ap had a mere 40%
<sidis405> with wicd is usually around 70-80%
<sidis405> but give it 20 mins it will simply drop like nothing.
<sidis405> that includes the pci card and two usb ones-
<sidis405> to be noted is that on the same laptop i run a ubuntu/winxp/backtrack3 triboot.
<sidis405> with the other two all adapters seem very stable.
<MilhousePunkRock> sidis405: I'd suggest to just stick with wicd until n-m grows up...
<sidis405> fair enough. i think i'll do that.
<MilhousePunkRock> sidis405: Or, if you do not need roaming, just configure it manually...
<sidis405> and actually i was so optimistic since i got the restricted ati driver and deskttop effects to run properly.
<MilhousePunkRock> sidis405: That's at least some improvement, isn't it...
<sidis405> that will probably be the case-
<sidis405> true true-
<MilhousePunkRock> sidis405: So what was the second problem?
<sidis405> never got 3d accel on that laptop with ubuntu
<sidis405> he
<sidis405> well, then i set up the libs like libdecss2 and on to playback dvd and avi's and the whole deal.
<sidis405> the problem is that the graphics are a little fragmented-
<marlun> Can I remove the borders around windows in compiz?
<sidis405> and it's just the stream since the resta of the display is perfectly fluid and kosher-
<MilhousePunkRock> sidis405: Since the legal status of that might vary depending on your location, I am not sure if it's ok to discuss this here... *cough* medibuntu *cough*
<L33tMasta> Hey everyonr
<MilhousePunkRock> sidis405: Did you check the file you are trying to play that it's ok? E.g. played it somewhere else?
<L33tMasta> I'm having an issue with shutting down/ restarting causing my screen to bug out
<sidis405> yah, it's my futurama cd's. been playin them fine even on gutsy the day before.
<sidis405> including avi's divx and so on-
<sidis405> the audio is fine though.
<MilhousePunkRock> That might be related to the ATI driver...
<dns53> well ubuntu does come with a script to build libdvdcss
<sidis405> ran that.
<sidis405> that's how i  got it to play in 1st place.
<sidis405> damn.
<aslan> Hey guys.. I just upgraded to Hardy and it's been great so far...
<aslan> the only problem I have is I have a MX revolution mouse and when I middle click it pulls up the "Tracker Search Tool"
<aslan> I have btnx installed and running ,which used to work, but doesn't appear to be anymore
<aslan> anyone know how to disable the tracker on middle click?
<MilhousePunkRock> aslan: How did you map the keys for the mouse? I have had great success with imwheel for my MX1000 lately...
<L33tMasta> Now it causes the screen to flicker very fast, purple lines appear and green ones between them followed by red
<aslan> MilhousePunkRock: I used btnx
<aslan> haven't used imwheel before
<sidis405> :p had to take a quick coffee break
<sidis405> MilhousePunkRock: any idea about that 2nd problem?
<MilhousePunkRock> aslan: For me it's the other way around, I have never heard og btnx before...
<aslan> MilhousePunkRock: is there a good howto for imwheel?
<MilhousePunkRock> sidis405: Not really. I never dealt with such things as DVD playback...
<MilhousePunkRock> aslan: I used a German howto...
<aslan> hrmmm.. ok I"ll google..
<aslan> MilhousePunkRock: do you have the search wheel on your mouse?
<aslan> err search button?
<aslan> for middle click?
<sidis405> fair enough- i think i'll remove the libs i installed for it and try to repeat the whole thing again.
<shashi__> I have updated my desktop from 7.10 to 8.04. After upgrade is over, after rebooting my box, if i login  with my "user_name/password", my desktop still looking like 7.10, i am not seeing any new effects/behaviour. But if i login as "root" user, then i my desktop is having a new look and feel, a new wallpaper. What is wrong happening if i login as my "login-ID" . I believe this is because of some settings. Please anyone can help me ?
<sidis405> the onl problem will be all the packets that shell script for css installed.
<MilhousePunkRock> shashi__: You probably have edited some settings in 7.10, Hardy will keep those and only use defaults if you have before
<MilhousePunkRock> shashi__: Try applying the default setting for everything you want to see defaulted...
<dns53> shashi__ how about creating a new user, logging in as that and then as root copy all the . directories to your own user (remember to chown and chgrp the files)
<shashi__> But what settings will cause this problem ? . The settings in Preference->Appearence ?
<MilhousePunkRock> shashi__: Basically, everything you changed from default, will stay that way and not be overidden with the new defaults...
<shashi__> Create a new user will create lot of problems for me, i have to copy/migrate  many things.
<dns53> well most settings that effect how it looks are in gconf
<MilhousePunkRock> shashi__: KDE has a "reset to defaults" buttons for all the options, doesn't Gnome have something similar too?
<virtuald> does anyone else get a type mismatch warning when starting gnome-compiz-preferences?
<virtuald> there's no bug report and i need help writing a useful one
<shashi__> Is there any file/directory in Ubuntu which stores all desktop settings  ?,  If yes, and if i delete that file , after if i logout/login , i will get the new 8.10 look .
<MilhousePunkRock> shashi__: It's probably something in ~/.gnome/
<aslan> shashi__: yes you can remove ~/.gconf
<shashi__> Ok, let me try .
<MilhousePunkRock> shashi__: aslan probably knows it better than me
<MilhousePunkRock> shashi__: I'd suggest renaming it instead of deleting though
<shashi__> yes, i will take the backup
<compwiz18> you might be able to select the new look from the appearance dialog
<shashi__> Thank you all, deleting .gconf directory solved my problem. Thank you.
<__doc__> howdy. I need some help with xorg.conf. It's automatically configured by ubuntu (Configured Monitor), but I need the exact modeline (for the second monitor that isn't recognized). Any idea how to get it?
<compwiz18> __doc__: there is a modeline generator somewhere if you google for it
<__doc__> nvidia-settings also doesn't help since it doesn't recognize the second monitors type either.
<__doc__> compwiz18: the primary monitor apparently already has a perfectly working modeline... I just need to get it.
<cpk1> iirc you shouldnt need modelines now
<__doc__> cpk1: so how do you configure a non recognized monitor?
<compwiz18> I never really needed them in Gutsy either
 * __doc__ *shrugs*
<__doc__> well, here's the conundrum in full:
<__doc__> hardy doesn't recognize the second monitor
<__doc__> if you enable option "TwinView" for the card, the second monitor gets a crap resolution and refresh rate.
<savvas> __doc__: screens and graphics?
<__doc__> and there's no way to change it by gui
<__doc__> screens and graphics just shows one monitor
<cpk1> __doc__: I think all you need nowadays is HorizSync and VertRefresh in Section "Monitor" and then in the screen section set the resolutions
<savvas> gksu displayconfig-gtk
<__doc__> a-ha!
<savvas> oh
<__doc__> savvas: no
<cpk1> which one of us are you a-haing?
<__doc__> nothing, I didn't know that screens and graphics is synonymous with displayconfig-gtk
<savvas> you also have gnome-display-properties :)
<__doc__> which also do not show the second monitor...
<__doc__> (even though it's running and displaying now)
<__doc__> the nvidia xserver settings tool isn't capable of setting the right resolution for the secondary monitor (on account of failing to identify it)
<cpk1> __doc__: you set the HorizSync and VertRefresh and added modes that it can do as well and it didnt help?
<__doc__> going to try that now.
<DistroJockey> __doc__: maybe:  Xorg -configure   (type Xorg in a terminal for all options)
<savvas> also try: sudo nvidia-xconfig --twinview
<__doc__> savvas: that's not enough as it doesn't configure the second monitor and is the equivalent of putting option "TwinView" in there yourself.
<DistroJockey> __doc__: backup xorg.conf first just incase it doesn't
<savvas> I'd file a bug then :)
<__doc__> DistroJockey: thx, but that's about the first thing I do always anyway before touching xorg.conf
<DistroJockey> __doc__: nods :)
<DistroJockey> __doc__: also maybe Xorg +xinerama
<__doc__> DistroJockey: TwinView and xinerama are exclusive
<NET||abuse> hmm, how do i merge cells horizontally in OOo without changing the allignment of the cells above/below? get text to go across 4 cells and then word wrap essentially without disturbing my table of data.
<DistroJockey> __doc__: ahh, k
<savvas> how about: sudo nvidia-xconfig --twinview --screen=0 && sudo nvidia-xconfig --twinview --screen=1
<savvas> :P
<DistroJockey> __doc__: actually, Xorg by itself does not display the options, but Xorg -configure does. Sorry
<DistroJockey> Xorg -config  even :(
<__doc__> I think the identification of the secondary display fails because the secondary display port on the card doesn't get the edid trough to X somehow (don't know if this is an nvidia intrinistic issue)
<cpk1> nvidia edid i think typically isnt that great
<oddchild> In 8.04 the program "cursor selection" does not change the cursor. You open and close it... that is about it...
<Neillithan> Hi, I installed the latest beta of Ubuntu 8.04 and I used the alternate AMD64 CD.  Upon finishing the install, it says "no operating system detected" or whatever.   I just need to know what went wrong and how to fix t.
<fromport> no psychic people around here ;-)
<Neillithan> I am really starting to dislike Linux
<Neillithan> the constant failure is really starting to boil my blood
<Unksi> Neillithan: don't use beta software then.. you wont get an unfinished car from the factory either, right? :P
<fromport> you've installed a BETA ...
<Neillithan> Unksi: it's not beta, it's all linux distros
<Neillithan> this happens with all linux distros
<Neillithan> they freeze during installation
<Unksi> guess theres something wrong with your hardware or there is a bug relating to them then
<fromport> then you have another problem: do you an overclocked system ?
<Neillithan> and besides, you're gonna be so thick as to say that an error message like "no operating system" is caused by beta software
<void^> just install grub and make sure your bios is booting the right disk
<fromport> memory timings to tight ? linux is another os then the one from redmond...
<fromport> without more info from your side , how do you expect us to help you ?!
<Neillithan> i'm running linux from the live cd right now. i think this rules out incompatible hardware.
<fromport> you're unrealistic about this
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: When you installed, what did you tell grub to do?
<Neillithan> i can't respond to everyone fast enough
<Lynoure> Neillithan: No, it does not. live cd does not touch your disks
<Neillithan> DistroJockey: I am pretty sure I told grub to install. there weren't very many options.
<Neillithan> DistroJockey: apparently i am missing the grub boot loader
<Lynoure> Neillithan: it'd expect a fake raid might cause this, but I personally tend to stay clear of those.
<Neillithan> Lynoure: a fake raid?
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: nothing about installing to hd rather than partition?
<Lynoure> Neillithan: it's a raid that is not a real hw raid, nor Linux sw raid
<Neillithan> DistroJockey: i don't even recall i've installed it like 3 times now
<Lynoure> Neillithan: they can take some trickery to work right. Many motherboards offer them.
<Neillithan> DistroJockey: all I know is that grub appears to be nonexistent
<Lynoure> Neillithan: have you tried with the alternate install cd yet?
<compwiz18> Neillithan: how many hard drives do you have in your computer?
<Neillithan> compwiz18: i have 2 harddrives.
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: you could take a look at:  man grub-install
<compwiz18> Neillithan: are they in any sort of a raid system?
<Neillithan> Lynoure: the alternate cd is what i used to install ubuntu
<Lynoure> Neillithan: oh, ok.
<Neillithan> compwiz18: no
<Neillithan> DistroJockey: what do I do?
<dns53> what i would do is boot any cd, chroot to your new partition and run grub-install again
<Neillithan> how do i run grub install?
<compwiz18> you wouldn't even have to chroot, would you?
<cpk1> maybe grub is on the wrong hard drive?
<compwiz18> just installing grub would work?
<compwiz18> Neillithan: is the hard drive you installed on bootable?
<dns53> it is a command grub-install, you may need to change your grub config first
<compwiz18> for instance, on my motherboard you can only boot from SATA ports 1 and 3
<Neillithan> compwiz18: in bios, it is set to master and yes according to gparted, the ext3 partition has the boot flag
<cpk1> and the jumper is correct?
<Neillithan> jumper?
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: compwiz18: good point there, might be worth to check: sudo fdisk -l    for the bootable flag
<dns53> do you have a /boot partition?
<Neillithan> probably not. lol
<Neillithan> doh!
<Neillithan> i guess that's kind of important?
<compwiz18> you don't need one...
<compwiz18> it's optional
<dns53> there can be problems when the kernel is located past the 4gb boundry on the disk
<compwiz18> although you do need a /boot
<cpk1> oh wait, if its sata they dont use jumpers do they?
<dns53> it can help but not essential
<Neillithan> i don't really know. my harddrives are sata, yes
<DistroJockey> cpk1:  nope, they don't
<Neillithan> I have an additional 3 gigs of unpartitioned space. can i use this as the /boot partition without having to reinstall ubuntu?
<dns53> you only need about 100mb
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: /boot will be in / , I wouldn't worry
<cpk1> Neillithan: sure, but its a waste of space if you go over 500 mB
<Neillithan> ah
<Neillithan> DistroJockey: yeah i have the boot folder in the main ext3 partition
<dns53> best to make it the first partition if possible
<Neillithan> i just discovered something.
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: best bet is to try and install grub to the boot device
<Neillithan> the main ext3 partition's mountpoint is set to /media/disk. does that matter?
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: nope, that would be due to the live CD
<Neillithan> DistroJockey: okay then. once again, how do i install grub to the boot device?
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: sudo fdisk -l   will list drives and partitions
<cpk1> Neillithan: what is the logical name of the hard drive ubuntu is on and what hard drive is grub trying to boot from?
<Neillithan> cpk1: /dev/sdb1 is the name of the ext3 partition
<Infecto> this white horse in kdm is a joke? :)
<dns53> try using chroot or remount / to be /media/disk before running grub-install to make things easier
<Neillithan> cpk1: and the boot folder is in the same partition
<DistroJockey> dns53: nice tip there, didn't know that
<MilhousePunkRock> Infecto: Happy April Fool's day... And it's a unicorn, actually
<cpk1> Neillithan: if your other hard drive is sda then grub needs to be looking at hd1,0
<DistroJockey> grub-install  "INSTALL_DEVICE can be a GRUB device name or a system device filename."
<Neillithan> DistroJockey: it shows a * under boot for sda1 and sdb1. is that bad?
<void^> depends on which drive the bios is trying to boot
<Infecto> MilhousePunkRock: ;]
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: hmm, not sure, probably should be ok
<MilhousePunkRock> Infecto: It's even in the changelog for kubuntu-default-settings
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: do you switch boot devices in BIOS ?
<Neillithan> DistroJockey: not normally
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: then I guess you can turn it off on the one you don't boot
<cpk1> Neillithan: since grub is booting from the second hdd make sure it is actually using the second hdd, in /boot/grub/menu.lst it should be booting from hd1,X
<void^> well, if the bios does indeed boot the 2nd disk sdb will be mapped to (hd0)
<void^> but errors in menu.lst will result in reasonable error messages - "no os found" happens before grub even loads
<Neillithan> well i'm confused :(
<DistroJockey> I don't think what's in menu.lst is the issue atm, as it's not getting that far
<compwiz18> Neillithan: if you boot into the bios, does it show you a list of hdds and their booting capabilities?
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: maybe a google on grub install ubuntu will give some pointers?
<Neillithan> compwiz18: yes. the smaller harddrive (the one ubuntu is installed on) comes first
<dns53> you could try lilo or another option if grub does not work
<compwiz18> hm
<compwiz18> sounds like grub isn't installed
<Neillithan> i agree
<DistroJockey> me too :)
<Neillithan> "How to restore Grub from a live Ubuntu cd."
<Neillithan> i followed this, but it did not seem to work
<DistroJockey> I assume  grub-install /dev/sdb  will do the job?
<dns53> yes
<DistroJockey> sudo'ing I assume also
<Neillithan> DistroJockey: permission denied
<DistroJockey> hehe
<Neillithan> there i just tried but it says
<Neillithan> "could not find device for /boot. not found or not a block device"
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: still rusty on grub fixing here, never had to do it. Sorry
<Neillithan> yeah it seems retarded.
<void^> grub -> root (hd1,0) -> setup (hd1)
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: what OS's do you run, or want to?
<Neillithan> i normally run windows xp
<Neillithan> void^: ?
<DistroJockey> sudo grub, then root(hd1,0)   etc.
<Neillithan> unrecognized command?
<Neillithan> sorry i am bad at this
<DistroJockey> root (hd1,0)  rather, sorry
<DistroJockey> has a space
<Neillithan> there that worked but
<Neillithan> nothing happened
<DistroJockey> that's fine, no news is good news
<Neillithan> now what?
<DistroJockey> setup (hd1)
<Neillithan> succeeded it says
<DistroJockey> give it a try now I guess
<DistroJockey> good luck
<Neillithan> allright thanks for help i'll be back hoefully :)
<DistroJockey> nods :)
<void^> that's assuming you actually do boot from the 2nd disk
<DistroJockey> :)
<DistroJockey> won't hurt to have it there atleast
<rpedro> if the new CFS scheduler was meant to improve desktop interactivity, it fails miserably.
<rpedro> anyone else agree?
<dns53> it is better and was in gutsy wasn't it?
<rpedro> no
<rpedro> it's new since kernel 2.6.23
<rpedro> and so far it is much much worse, unless of course it is something that won't be fixed until the hardy RC's
<void^> it seems problems with it are not uncommon
<Neillithan> well, the good news is-grub boot loader is working. the bad news is, i got an error
<Neillithan> error 17: cannot mount selected partition
<void^> yeah, that's probably due to issues in menu.lst now
<DistroJockey> getting there :)
<void^> replace (hd1 with (hd0 i guess
<Neillithan> so repeat this process in terminal?
<DistroJockey> this is where I watch and learn :)
<Neillithan> can someone refresh my memory?
<void^> repeat this process? what process?
<dns53> press e in grub and play around with the boot parameters
<Neillithan> well... how do i replace hd1 with hd0?
<DistroJockey> edit menu.lst and change hd1 to hd0 void^ ?
<void^> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<void^> (that's on your /dev/sdb1 partition - mount it first)
<Neillithan> lol
<void^> (bbl)
<DistroJockey> later void^
<Neillithan> well editing that menu.lst is complicated
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: what do you have on the root line?
<Neillithan> where is that?
<Neillithan> oh i've got 3 of them.
<DistroJockey> ignore all lines that start with #
<Neillithan> right
<Neillithan> i have Ubuntu hardy (development branch), kernel 2.6.24-12-generic
<Neillithan> Ubuntu hardy (development branch), kernel 2.6.24-12-generic (recovery mode)
<Neillithan> and Ubuntu hardy (development branch), memtest86+
<DistroJockey> firts one
<DistroJockey> first^
<Neillithan> (hd1,0)
<DistroJockey> ok, that = the second hdd
<Lynoure> Hmm, Adept shows "side-by-side" comparation of config files as one on top of each other. Huh
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: try changing that to hd0
<Neillithan> what about the ",0" ?
<DistroJockey> keep that
<Neillithan> do i change that for all 3?
<DistroJockey> nah
<Neillithan> wouldn't that mean, if this works, then the other 2 won't work?
<DistroJockey> not yet anyway
<Neillithan> oh allright
<DistroJockey> nods
<Neillithan> lol i don't have permission to save file ;X
<Neillithan> must sudo!
<DistroJockey> yup :)
<DistroJockey> Lynoure: that's kind of silly
<Lynoure> DistroJockey: Makes both of them impossible to read
<Neillithan> DistroJockey: how do i get to the boot folder from terminal?
<DistroJockey> Lynoure: can imagine
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: cd /boot
<Neillithan> right but there's no grub folder inside :(
<DistroJockey> hmm
<Neillithan> at least in terminal there isn't
<Neillithan> nevermind i figured it out lol
<Neillithan> i had to type "cd /"
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: good :)
<Neillithan> omfg
<Neillithan> this is becoming rediculous
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: probably should have mentioned this earlier, but you can do Alt+F2 in X and then type: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DistroJockey> hehe
<Neillithan> that opens a blank txt file
<DistroJockey> you typed exactly?
<Neillithan> rofl i'm going to hurt myself
<Neillithan> menu.lst is located in /media/disk/boot/grub
<DistroJockey> ahh, yeah, heh, do that one :)
<Neillithan> w00t!
<DistroJockey> :)
<Neillithan> okay i edited the file. going to reboot now. wish me luck
<DistroJockey> good luck
<|Dreams|> is there a release date yet#/
<Ramunas> hello, after latest update I can't set a resolution higher than 640x480
<Ramunas> why is that?
<dns53> 26th?
<DistroJockey> 24th
<|Dreams|> ok thanks will be sure to check it out towards end of the month
<DistroJockey> :)
<DistroJockey> Ramunas: what was updated?
<Ramunas> DistroJockey, xorg was updated, and a bunch of other stuff
<Ramunas> I'll try reconfiguring it
<DistroJockey> Ramunas: update or upgrade 7.10 or earlier?
<DistroJockey> yup, good idea
<Ramunas> DistroJockey, yeah, I upgraded rom 7.10 a couple of weeks ago, this was just an update now
<tomahasamoot> Is is safe to install kde4 from adept manager in kubuntu 8.04, or will that mess up kde3?
<DistroJockey> Ramunas: ahh
<Ramunas> brb
<DistroJockey> tomahasamoot: no idea, I don't do KDE, and I don't think most of the people here do either
<tomahasamoot> Kubuntu+1?
<dns53> you can have both kde3 and kde4 they are independent
<DistroJockey> tomahasamoot: if there is one, yeah, that would be better I think
<tomahasamoot> nope
<dns53> there are going to be 2 editions of kubuntu from what i have heard
<Lynoure> tomahasamoot: they coexist, at least on my system, all nicely
<tomahasamoot> are you on 8.04?
<DistroJockey> ok, I was wrong about KDE people :) Sorry
<tomahasamoot> np
<Lynoure> tomahasamoot: not this minute, no
<Lynoure> DistroJockey: Missed by Adept comment, it happens :)
<Ramunas> no luck, xorg.conf doesn't even have 640x480 or 320x240
<Lynoure> tomahasamoot: I still do most of my day-to-day stuff on 3.5.9
<Ramunas> why doesn't it use my config then?
<Ramunas> its like the resolution selection screen is doing everything on its own
<dns53> Ramunas you do not need an xorg.conf for most things, you can still manually add resolutions if it does not detect them correctly
<tomahasamoot> Lynoure: Yeah, I'm not expecting kde4 to work... I'm just hoping for a preview for whenever it does work...
<Ramunas> dns53, where?
<DistroJockey> Lynoure: ahh, true, no wonder I didn't know much about Adept :)
<dns53> Ramunas well in the new xorg the conf file is optional, give me a sec i'll find my line in the config
<Neillithan> DistroJockey: well, no luck.
<Ramunas> dns53, I have this: Modes		"1024x768"	"800x600"
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: :( sorry to hear
<Neillithan> DistroJockey: it attempted to load ubuntu, but it was a black screen.
<Ramunas> and it worked just fine yesterday
<Neillithan> DistroJockey: but now i have another problem.
<Lynoure> tomahasamoot: Certainly fun for that :)
<Neillithan> DistroJockey: i attempted to restore my partition back to ntfs and put windows xp back on there, but the grub boot loader is still installled and it is not loading an OS
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: you could try removing splash and quiet from the line you are booting
<dns53> Ramunas well you can add the modes you want, or remove that line from the config, you can also run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or something like the nvidia tools
<Neillithan> DistroJockey: is there a way to remove grub?
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: you will probably need to run fixmbr from the xp recovery
<Ramunas> dns53, that's the thing, I have all those modes in my xorg.conf, its just not looking at them
<tomahasamoot> Lynoure: yeah, I don't know why they have a big party and call it done when it's not, guess they're shooting for an M$ reputation.
<Neillithan> DistroJockey: oh i know how to do that
<DistroJockey> and possibly fixboot
<Ramunas> dns53, I mean the resolution selection screen only gives me two options 640x480 or 320x240
<Ramunas> neither of which are in my xorg.conf
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: sorry it didn't go well for you
<dns53> Ramunas proprietary drivers can ignore that, use the nvidia tool if you have one of those cards
<Neillithan> DistroJockey: just 1 step closer. i always have virtualbox
<Lynoure> tomahasamoot: I don't take part in those discussions :)
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: next time I would unplug all drives but the one you want Ubuntu on and go from there
<Ramunas> dns53, do you happen to know how to launch it?
<Neillithan> DistroJockey: that sounds like a good idea
<Ramunas> and yes, I have an nvidia card
<elmargol> did someone here buy the fluendo codec pack?
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: later you can plug the working XP drive back in as a secondary and tell grub about it
<Lynoure> tomahasamoot: You can certainly contribute, to help it get better. Even bug reporting helps.
<lusepuster> Goodmorning - I upgraded to Hardy last night, and now, when using Compiz, GTK dropdown menus are invisible - but functional! KDE and Firefix menus work as normal
<dns53> Ramunas nvidia-settings, it might be a separate package
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: then you can boot to grub from your linux drive and boot either linux or windows
<Neillithan> DistroJockey: i have an old ide harddrive that i can use to put linux on there by itself. then i can dual boot
<dns53> elmargol bought it a while ago, what is the problem?
<elmargol> dns53, do they work on hardy?
<tomahasamoot> Since installing 8.04, I've noticed that tab completion doesn't work very well anymore... what's up, and any thot's on how to fix it?
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: cool. If you can wait 23 days, that might be a good idea :)
<Neillithan> DistroJockey: to be honest, i think my computer is incapable of running linux or vista. the only thing that actually installs is windows xp. sad huh?
<Ng> tomahasamoot: install bash-completion
<Neillithan> DistroJockey: what's even more sad is, i built my pc to be either linux / vista compatible.
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: Ubuntu will $#!t all over Vista
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: you'll get there
<dns53> elmargol i have not tested it yet, i have bought the amd64 bit version and am on my eeepc which is i386
<tomahasamoot> Ng: thank you, I'm surprized it's a seperate pkg that has to be installed
<elmargol> somehow the gstreamer quicktime plugin sucks ass
<Neillithan> DistroJockey: yup. well i am off to restore the master boot thingy
<Neillithan> thanks once again for the help
<Ramunas> dns53, that tool doesn't let me switch to any other resolution either
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: all the best
<DistroJockey> Neillithan: you're welcome
<freddo> hello
<freddo> what perl version comes with the 8.04? 5.8.8 or 5.10?
<DistroJockey> This is perl, v5.8.8 built for i486-linux-gnu-thread-multi
<adinc> when hardy release comes out what do i need todo in order to have my hardy beta up to date. will a apt-get dist-upgrade be enough?
<Ramunas> dns53, also reconfiguring xorg didn't give me any options for my screen, only mouse and keyboard options, previously(on 7.10) it used to give me a bunch of screen settings
<freddo> DistroJockey, ok, thanks
<freddo> :(
<DistroJockey> np :)
<virtuald> anyone here using compiz and getting some gray drawing error on titlebars occasionally?
<DistroJockey> virtuald: I'm guessing nvidia?
<freddo> DistroJockey, i was wishing for 5.10... i hope there'll be some infos on how to install it, i'm eager to try it
<DistroJockey> freddo: there is always a way :)
<virtuald> yes
<freddo> DistroJockey, yeah, i'd like to know more about linux...
<DistroJockey> virtuald: thought so, as I'm on ati here and have no such grayness
<dns53> Ramunas well i'm out of ideas myself, anyone else got ideas?
<DistroJockey> freddo: ubuntuforums are a good start
<tomahasamoot> Ng: I just looked and bash-completion is installed
<DistroJockey> freddo: I like to learn by trial and error :)
<tomahasamoot> I've still got my home home directory, could it be a problem with my old bash config files?
<virtuald> http://bayimg.com/pajlIAAbE
<DistroJockey> virtuald: can't see an image there
<virtuald> me neither hehe
<DistroJockey> hehe
<freddo> DistroJockey, yes, i do the same, but sometimes i'm a little to wreck everything on my install, perhaps i should try to install vmware and try on a small system as a test?
<virtuald> i'll try another service
<freddo> s/little to wreck/little affraid to wreck/
<DistroJockey> freddo: yeah, or have a separate hdd, even better
<freddo> DistroJockey, another question: what is the best way, for now, to share a partition between windows and linux?
<Suicidal_Failure> what do you mean "best way"?
<virtuald> http://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=compizky8.png
<dns53> freddo vfat partition is the lowest common denominator
<DistroJockey> freddo: I'd go a shared FAT32 if security is not do much of a concern
<freddo> DistroJockey, fat32 dont let files be bigger than 2G, ntfs hang when you have more than 64000 files in a directory
<dns53> freddo try the ext3 driver from windows
<cupcake> which app will allow me to check time for any time zone in the USA or in any country?
<DistroJockey> freddo: that's what you get for pushing the limits ;)
<freddo> dns53, there is one?
<freddo> dns53, i mean do you have an url?
<Suicidal_Failure> freddo, explore2fs
<Suicidal_Failure> it works really well
<DistroJockey> virtuald: see the issue, but can't help sorry
<freddo> Suicidal_Failure, ok i found that, i will try it rigth now
<scobby> why you dont fix that errors in /usr/bin/compiz for the path !! the path is /usr/local/bin/compiz. but the right path would be /usr/bin/compiz.real !!
<virtuald> i'm trying to find someone with the same issue in the bug tracker but i don't know what to search for
<dns53> freddo there are a few other options including some file system drivers that allow you to mount a partition. there are some other file systems out there too i believe
<scobby> or is that only a problem at my laptop?
<freddo> thanks for your help DistroJockey dns53 and Suicidal_Failure :) see you later probably
<DistroJockey> freddo: np, yw, later
<Suicidal_Failure> freddo, no worries
<effie_jayx> is anyone exeriencing problems with b43-fwcutter. something along the lines of . card detecte but no scanning?
<scobby> effie_jayx: i just solved that problem on hardy
<freddo> dns53, i'd be willing to try anything that works, but ext3 seems a right choice, i have the user/group protections, and it let me have big files, and have more than 100k files per directories
<scobby> effie_jayx: in the logs it says you have to surf to a webadress about the b43
<freddo> i'll give it a try, bye
<effie_jayx> scobby,  really? how?
<scobby> effie_jayx: do that and search for b43legacy, on hardy the b43 legacy driver is used
<virtuald> this might be related, from ~/.xsession-errors: /usr/bin/compiz.real (animation) - Error: Animation settings mismatch in "Animation Selection" list for Focus event.
<dns53> freddo http://www.fs-driver.org/  is the one i used, there are other options if you google for it
<effie_jayx> scobby,  got it... how do I remove the ones installed already
<scobby> effie_jayx: only use the fwcutter and the b43legacy part
<effie_jayx> ok
<effie_jayx> I am downloading it atm
<apollo13> Hi I am having a problem with sdl games, the sound is crackling al the time (except for wesnoth were I solved it by setting sampling rate to 20000); soundserver is pulse, alsa is redirected to pulse too; libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio is installed; any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> wow,i'm glad i'm a KDE4 user and don't have to bother woith this pulseaudio mess
<apollo13> nosrednaekim: as a matter of fact, it doesn't seem to be pulse's fault, it happens with alsa on ubuntu 7.04 too.... btw pulse is great, really better than art imho
<Suicidal_Failure> nosrednaekim, i'm downloading the kubuntu remix iso at present, is it good/
<nosrednaekim> oh.. hehe, yes... hence why I said "KDE4" arts in kde3 is gorrible
<nosrednaekim> *horrible
<Suicidal_Failure> i concur
<nosrednaekim> Suicidal_Failure: LOL.... very very good XD  tellme how you like the new color scheme
<BalaamsMiracle> Could someone please tell me how to share a folder in Hardy? shares-admin has been replaced with nautilus-share, but i can't find any kind of menu, option or whatever to share anything over my LAN.
<Suicidal_Failure> nosrednaekim, XD?
<nosrednaekim> smilie
<Suicidal_Failure> oh
<Suicidal_Failure> heh
<effie_jayx> scobby,  I installed etracted the legacy firmware. anything else?
<scobby> nope, it should work
<Suicidal_Failure> i was thinking "X Desktop" haha
<nosrednaekim> Suicidal_Failure: right now, you are downloading a very special liveCD: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HippyHorse/Omega/Kubuntu
<virtuald> i've always wondered why microsoft made a windows version with a smiley as a name
<nosrednaekim> haha
<effie_jayx> scobby,  nothing here. I am going to see about starting b43 again
<Suicidal_Failure> nosrednaekim, haha, but i'm not getting a daily unfortunately
<nosrednaekim> awww :P
<scobby> effie_jayx: its b43legacy. did you do a reboot?
<effie_jayx> scobby,  no
<effie_jayx> reboot then?
<scobby> try
<farkewie> Hi i installed ubuntu on partion then kubuntu on another, i want to get rid of kubuntu how do i go back to using the grub ubuntu installed?
<dns53> chroot to the partition with ubuntu and run grub-install again, you could also remount / to the ubuntu partition
<adinc> when hardy release comes out what do i need todo in order to have my hardy beta up to date. will a apt-get dist-upgrade be enough?
<Pici> adinc: yep.
<adinc> ok
<elmargol> If I play a file using totem-xine and fast forward I get an error message that my audio device is busy... It works usign gstreamer how can this be?
<nosrednaekim> adinc: dist-upgrade isn't neceesary even, a simple upgrade should do it as well (if not better)
<adinc> nosrednaekim: what about the kernel?
<nosrednaekim> you'll get the new kernel with that of course
<adinc> what does the dist-upgrade differ then
<farkewie> dns53: ok at the moment i am dual booting, so from ubuntu what do i need to do? i know i could do a full format but i really dont want to start again..
<dns53> farkewie so you have 2 partions each have a linux distro installed on them, you first had ubuntu and then installed kubuntu on a second partition?
<nosrednaekim> adinc: it affects the process of rmoving conflicting packages IIRC
<farkewie> i do have some other partition as well but yes 2 with linux and i installed ubuntu first
<dns53> farkewie ok you need to reinstall grub from the original linux install, you need to run the command grub-install to install the ubuntu version of grub, this is best done from the ubuntu file system ...
<dns53> farkewie chroot /mnt/ubunu (or whatever it is) then run grub-install from that chroot
<farkewie> dns53: i am in ubuntu at the moment it thatwhere i want to do this from?
<nosrednaekim> IIRC, its easier to do if you boot into it
<dns53> farkewie that is the version of grub you want to keep? yes run it from there
<nosrednaekim> or if you run "sudo grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/mnt/ubuntu"
<nosrednaekim> chrooting and installing grub there requires mounting a dev FS
<adinc> i've hardy running on my samsung q45 sucessfull, unfortunately the only problem is the brightnes of the display when the notebook is not attached to the power. can someone point me to a documentation?
<farkewie> ok so ubuntu is installedon /dev/sda7 so i want to go sudo grub-install /dev/sda7 ?
<nosrednaekim> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<farkewie> sorry i dropped out
<farkewie> dns53: was that correct "sudo grub-install /dev/sda7"
<Dr_willis> You sure you want grub on sda7 and not 'sda' ?
<nosrednaekim> farkewie: no..... if you are on the install that you want to keep around, just run "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<dns53> farkewie well you need something installed on /dev/sda, another option would be to modify whatever grub you are using and chaining that to call grub from another partition
<Ronald> Has anyone heard reports before experiencing Hardy as 'slow' ?
<Dr_willis> Ronald,  a few people in here mention it.
<Dr_willis> double check what kernel you got installed and are using.
<Ronald> Linux honegg 2.6.24-12-generic #1 SMP Wed Mar 12 23:01:54 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<nosrednaekim> !doesn't work for me
<dns53> farkewie you could have /dev/sda1 be a linux that stores the /dev/sda grub, another linux could have grub installed on /dev/sda3 and that is chained from grub on the mbr
<Ronald> thats the only one installed too.
<ere4si> I have an extra 15 sec boot time with hardy xubuntu
<farkewie> ok so i tried to just install to /dev/sda i will reboot and test
<Ronald> is that good or bad ;)?
<KRF> why the hell do i have a unicorn as KDM background in hardy?!
<KRF> (since last upgrade)
<dns53> Ronald an alpha/beta version has lots of debugging stuff turned on, it gets faster in the last few days before release
<MilhousePunkRock> KRF: Happy April fool's day!
<MilhousePunkRock> nosrednaekim: Well done, by the way...
<nosrednaekim> KRF: haha :)
<nosrednaekim> thank you thank you.... riddel figured out the packaging mysteries :)
<KRF> MilhousePunkRock, not funny :S. it was really awkward in university today :S
<Ronald> dns53: could it be more then earlier versions of ubuntu in beta stage? never experienced the devel builds before so slow... and i been on the same hardware for 3+ years
<nosrednaekim> KRF: do try out the pink kde4 live :P
<MilhousePunkRock> KRF: I can very well imagine that... I was a little shocked too, but I did not go anywhere today and neither did my laptop
<MilhousePunkRock> nosrednaekim: That's another point, I installed KDE4 just this morning and was a little surprised to see cute fluffy bunny as the default plasma theme
<nosrednaekim> KRF: tomorrow's up date should fix it... sorry about that. ....
<dns53> Ronald it is the same with all the beta versions of ubuntu, it is really slow, they turn off crash reporting and it becomes fast before release
<MilhousePunkRock> On the good side, now I already learned how to change plasma themes without the add cool new stuff thingy...
<KRF> nosrednaekim, no problem. didnt think of fools day :P
<farkewie> Thanks guys that has worked a charm. i can now format all my other partitions.
<nosrednaekim> MilhousePunkRock: for some reason the pink color scheme doesn't seem to be working though.,.
<KRF> but yes, ive been quite shocked in school
<KRF> some others, too
<MilhousePunkRock> nosrednaekim: Didn't have a color scheme, only plasma...
<MilhousePunkRock> I wonder why my girlfriend did not question my sexual orientation this morning with the unicorn and the pink fur...
<nosrednaekim> MilhousePunkRock: thats too bad... the color scheme was quite shocking
<MilhousePunkRock> nosrednaekim: and while looking at the plasmarc file, the fact that it was set to slimglow made me wonder even more...
<farkewie> if i wanted to backup my system so if i had to format all my software / setting would be reinstalled and configured the same  how would i do tht?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... thats just the theme... the widget background is different, rather confusing
<nosrednaekim> MilhousePunkRock: if you want to get rid of it, erase .kde4/share/apps/desktoptheme
<MilhousePunkRock> Riddell acted as if he did not know about the wallpaper earlier though, he had his own nice april fool's joke on kde dot news though...
<virtuald> should ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard be installed on the same time or is ubuntu-desktop enough?
<lusepuster> Bump - in Hardy's Compiz, my GTK Dropdown menus are invisible, but functional. Is this in any way a known problem?
<Dr_willis> I am betting everything in 'minimal' is included in the others..
<dns53> farkewie dpkg --get-selections > file   then pkg --set-selections< file to import later
<farkewie> dns53: does that save the config as well?
<MilhousePunkRock> nosrednaekim: I changed it to Spoons already... Pretty much in a rush, since I could not stand the pink fur...
<dns53> farkewie no, you would need to save them seperately, they are in the /etc dir and that should be small
<MilhousePunkRock> nosrednaekim: Do we have the new hot stuff with the current release of kde4 already?
<nosrednaekim> MilhousePunkRock: don't think so. I don't think 4.0.3will have it either
<dns53> what is this april fools image people are talking about, screens?
<farkewie> dns53: so i could just zip that dir and then unzip there after format?
<DistroJockey> farkewie: maybe check out  remastersys
<dns53> farkewie that is what i would do
<MilhousePunkRock> dns53: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741833
<MilhousePunkRock> nosrednaekim: Too bad... It''s a bit tedious to install themes for plasma now...
<dns53> MilhousePunkRock thx, i don't think anything is going to beat the ./ OMG PONIES!!!!!
<farkewie> dns53: thanks heaps for all your help
<MilhousePunkRock> nosrednaekim: When I do the math correctly, 4.0.3 is the version that will ship with the hardy final release, right?
<shadowhywind> hay all. heres a question. how do you change the login screen in hardy? Somehow it defauled to a unicorn picture
<MilhousePunkRock> shadowhywind: Blame nosrednaekim... And happy April fool's day...
<shadowhywind> oh!!!
<shadowhywind> you have to be kidding.. they really programed that in?!?!
<shadowhywind> thats just so wickedly awsome!
<nosrednaekim> XD
<MilhousePunkRock> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/k/kubuntu-default-settings/kubuntu-default-settings_8.04-17/changelog
<MilhousePunkRock> nosrednaekim: You should not have put it in the change log in plain text though...
<nosrednaekim> MilhousePunkRock: actually not sure if 4.0.3is going to be hardy... I hope so
<nosrednaekim> MilhousePunkRock: thats Riddell... I didn't :P
<nosrednaekim> I don't care though :)
<MilhousePunkRock> nosrednaekim: I thought there was an increment of +0.0.1 every month, so 4.0.3 should be just around the corner, or not?
<nosrednaekim> tomorrow I think
 * jpatrick hugs Pici 
<nosrednaekim> MilhousePunkRock: thanks for the forum link.... I linked the poor souls to the release announcement :)
<MilhousePunkRock> nosrednaekim: First google hit...
<MilhousePunkRock> nosrednaekim: I don't use the ubuntuforums very often, but that is not the color scheme they have always had, is it?
<nosrednaekim> MilhousePunkRock: nah ;)
<Hobbsee> curse you.  now i ahve to visit to see
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I set Konqueror to be the default filemanager,, and dolphin is getting launched for folders on the desktop still..
<Dr_willis> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Hobbsee> oh, ugh.
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey Hobbsee...
<Hobbsee> hi MilhousePunkRock!
<MilhousePunkRock> nosrednaekim: That release note should have been on the frontpage of kubuntu.org, really...
<MilhousePunkRock> Now the question of the day: Did the Ubuntu users have a similar experience today?
<nosrednaekim> MilhousePunkRock: yeah...I'll get someone to do that
<MilhousePunkRock> Don't you think it's a bit too late for it now?
<nosrednaekim> nah
<nosrednaekim> its not like anyone reads that anyway.
<MilhousePunkRock> But should'n April Fool's jokes be played in the morning?
 * Dr_willis thinks they should just be outlawed.
<Dr_willis> :)
<nosrednaekim> define "morning" .... its still 5 in California
<Dr_willis> "Town Outlaws April Fools Days Jokes" - That would be a good joke.
<MilhousePunkRock> nosrednaekim: I'd define morning as CEST... ;)
<dns53> well as long as there are ponies and instructions to make your own glitter omg ponies sign i'll be happy
<dns53> btw there is 38 minutes of april 1st left for me so the timezones never work
<elmargol> someone here owns an apple tv take2?
<youngmusic> hey people. I just did an apt-get upgrade that installed a new version of the ssh-server. And now i don't get a commandline anymore when i login with ssh. Anyone else got the same problem? I don't know if it also happens with a normal login since i'm not near the machine.
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: You totally fell for Automatix, huh? :P
<derspankster> lost my wireless after hardy beta upgrade, bcm4318
<Dr_willis> hardy wants to use the a newer drivers for the bcm cards - i forget the package name.
<derspankster> cutter?
<Dr_willis> do an apt-cache search bcm (i think)
<osteenbergen> youngmusic: what happens if you login?
<Dr_willis> !find bcm
<ubotu> Found: E:
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: well, it *was* from jdong, so it's actually not all that unlikely..
<osteenbergen> does the session end directly?
<derspankster> I see broadcom b43 driver but can't enable it
<derspankster> no light either - use to used ndiswrapper
<derspankster> ndiswrapper is still installed but no wireless
<nosrednaekim> yech... ubuntuforums now has a puke-green theme
<ere4si> tomorrow it will be better...
<derspankster> ubuntuforums new color scheme is awful
<derspankster> almost unreadable
<osteenbergen> i think its just a small test/bug in css
<rsk> derspankster: it's 1 april today.. :)
<rsk> -_-
<derspankster> true, but that is terrible
<dns53> or was yesterday
<rsk> depends on timezone
<derspankster> my april's fool is no wireless in hardy beta
<osteenbergen> did you try ndiswrapper?
<osteenbergen> and did you check the logs to see wha the original driver is doing?
<derspankster> I feel like I'm back in dapper-land ndiswrapper is still there
<dns53> you can use the older kernel still
<derspankster> I'll check the logs, enjoying complaining right now
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | The Hardy release has been postponed to June to allow for the best possible fine-tuning of this LTS release
<bazhang> thank goodness
<bazhang> 8.06 ;]
<clarezoe> I can't change my desktop background, anyone has the problem?
<Ronald> thats one of the things that does work for me :)
<nosrednaekim> clarezoe: kde4?
<clarezoe> nosrednaekim, gnome
<pir> april fools :P
<derspankster> I have no trouble with backgrounds
<nosrednaekim> pir: what?
<clarezoe> so wired
<pir> nosrednaekim : "The Hardy release has been postponed to June"
<bazhang> the delay til June is April's fool joke?
<pir> off course :P
<clarezoe> nosrednaekim, today is 1st April, pir means that
<bazhang> oh those wily admins!
<pir> :P
<derspankster> non working wireless also April fools
<Hobbsee> that's not the real reason for the delay.
<clarezoe> can April fools do anything with my background?
<derspankster> booted to old kernal and wireless, of course, is working
<derspankster> No clarezoe
<pir> sure Hobbsee :P
<clarezoe> derspankster, so, why it's so wired
<Hobbsee> clarezoe: yes, run kubuntu.
<Hobbsee> pir: no really!
<Hobbsee> the actual reason is that the release team, and the core developers, will be so far hung over, that they'll be in hospital, and only get out in june.
<bazhang> heh
<pir> oh now i see
<speedhunt3r> what? hardy is postponed to june?
<bazhang> and automatix and envy will come by default
<nosrednaekim> oh.. I didn't see the title :P
<LjL> bazhang: you know, you're not too far from the truth
<bazhang> LjL: haha
<orvokki> Hobbsee: Hey, where's the party? Sounds like one worth being in. ;>
<LjL> speedhunt3r: it's all for the better, it'll be a really stable release
<bazhang> ubuntu will also be changing its name to LinuxMunt
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: did you read the announce ment on kubuntu? automatix is going in by default
<LjL> envy won't, though.
<Hobbsee> orvokki: at canonical HQ.
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: that is why they disbanded?
<rsk> what additional info can i give here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4563642
<speedhunt3r> LjL, I can't wait for the improvement on  X
<bazhang> and Canonical has been bought out by Microsoft
<rsk> bazhang: i tought apple bought microsoft and Canonical ?
<rsk> and the linux kernel went gpl v3
<bazhang> rsk: aye and Apple was bought by SCO
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | Please make sure you know how to administer an Ubuntu system (including broken dependencies), and how to fix it when it breaks, before installing Hardy.  Please remember to search the web and forums, and not ask silly questions - this is not #ubuntu | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto | Beta Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta
<rsk> oh i knew thoose 100$ million was going to good for all of us
<nosrednaekim> ouch... that title is getting to be a bit like #debian's ;)
<m1r> ih
<m1r> hi
<m1r> isnt opera browser in hardy repos ?
<osteenbergen> i installed it via the opera site
<m1r> i see
<m1r> cause i read on forum few min ago :apt-get install opera
<osteenbergen> maybe the package is in the partner repository
<m1r> how can i enable that ?
<bazhang> go into synaptic and enable them
<osteenbergen> Or sources under administration
<bazhang> though likely it is in medibuntu
<osteenbergen> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/opera9
<m1r> tnx guys i check
<nosrednaekim> !info opera hardy
<m1r> ye, i dont want install from deb. prefer repos if posible
<m1r> will check synaptic now
<m1r> i enabled partner repo , but no opera there
<NET||abuse> is skype available for hardy? would i be wise to wait or can i grab the gutsy build?
<bazhang> NET||abuse: aye in the medibuntu repos
<NET||abuse> bazhang, awsome,, i'll give em a go.
<nosrednaekim> opera is so awesome :) http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/2008/04/01/acid-3-opera-first-to-106
<m1r> anyone got quick link to medibuntu repo for 8.04 ?
<bazhang> m1r: I just used the gutsy one
<m1r> bazhang: is that the right way to go ?
<m1r> i found this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713009
<shashi> In Ubuntu, how we can find out, for a given file name, which Ubuntu package installed that file ?
<nosrednaekim> shashi: dpkg -S filepath
<bazhang> m1r: then your way is best ;]
<shashi> Thank you.
<m1r> tnx bazhang
<m1r> but still
<m1r> i cant install opera with medibuntu packages
<bazhang> NET||abuse: you might want to look at m1r's link as well
* Seveas changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Hardy will be delayed by 3 months | Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | Please make sure you know how to administer an Ubuntu system (including broken dependencies), and how to fix it when it breaks, before installing Hardy.  Please remember to search the web and forums, and not ask silly questions - this is not #ubuntu | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto | Beta Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Har
<m1r> 3 months ? ouch
<m1r> nice time to squash bugs :)
<bazhang> june to july? so ibex will be 9.01 ;]
<m1r> on ubuntu.com still counting 23 days tho
<bstock> nice april fools
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<nosrednaekim> THAT would be a good april fools... to change that sounter
<nosrednaekim> *counter
<m1r> yea
<Seveas> yeah
<m1r> :P
<bazhang> more like hack
<nosrednaekim> Seveas: can you change that to "Home of the Hardy Heron and the Hippy Horse" ? :)
<m1r> Seveas: rather put :ubuntu project was canceled :P
<m1r> so, how does one install opera on 8.07 beta ?
<bazhang> haha
<m1r> :)
<onechard> just wanted to say my granddaughter loves the new wallpaper in kubuntu 8.07
<nosrednaekim> onechard: haha
<onechard> she wants me to update her laptop with 7.10 just for the eye candy
<nosrednaekim> onechard: just install the new "kubuntu-default-settings" over there....
<MF-Debian> nosrednaekim: how do you edit the panel in kde4
<MF-Debian> ive got the joke one
<onechard> there ya go :) she was quite impressed
<nosrednaekim> MF-Debian: you mean the fuzzy pink border? thats a plasma theme :)
<MF-Debian> nosrednaekim: oh ok, how do i ditch it
<nosrednaekim> MF-Debian: its in ~/.kde4/share/apps/desktoptheme
<nosrednaekim> erase that directory and restart plasma (or log out)
<nosrednaekim> and if that doesn't fix it, wait for tomorrows updated kubuntu-default settings package
<bstock> i think the title should be changed to Harry Hardon
<m1r> so, is there a way to install opera ? i have put in medibuntu and partner repo , but nothing happenes :/
<bstock> just download the .deb from opera's website
<KRF> i found another fools day joke: my suspend doesnt work anymore :/
<m1r> bstock: isnt opera in ubuntu repos anymore ?
<orvokki> Heh, I don't think medibuntu has anything to do with Opera, at least...
<savvas> omg, hardy heron is final: http://tinyurl.com/2u9y5g
<compwiz18> omg
<compwiz18> it's early :D
<compwiz18> :P :P
<savvas> :D :D
<compwiz18> btw
<compwiz18> your html isn't valid
<compwiz18> xD
<savvas> lol
<savvas> eh who bothers :P
<compwiz18> not me
<compwiz18> or you, apparently :P
<bazhang> wait final? not in july? oo I am comfusedled
<bazhang> http://www.opera.com/download/ m1r
<bhsx> howdy, i need to know how to change my mousewheel scroll settings....  it just scrolls and scrolls and becomes unresponsive... this whole time im' typing firefox is scrolling up and down still... i've already changed about:config... it's not that... something to do with my ati/xorg settings i think, can anyone help?
<m1r> bazhang: ye finally i go to 9.50b
<m1r> i thought they put opera in 8.07
<bazhang> have to wait and see in August ;]
<lubosz> wtf, whats up with the ubuntuforums css oO
<iositd> nice don't you think?
<chmavr> hi!my gpu is x1950pro agp..is there any driver supporting my gpu???
<lubosz> iositd: is this a hack or what...
<iositd> lubosz, my little brother of 12 got bored so he created the new skin. I like it
<iositd> i'm not joking
<chmavr> anyone??
<bazhang> chmavr: ati?
<chmavr> yes
<chmavr> x1950pro agp version
<bazhang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WbpoB6VS00 you decide chmavr ;]
<m1r> ok nice, i want to install opera 9.50b.deb and gdebi says politely :older version is avilable in offical repository. what am i missing ?
<chmavr> this is pci version...i have agp
<chmavr> and no driver is loading correctly...
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=666895 this may help chmavr
<arekkusu> Hi ! I am setting up a computer for a friend on Hardy and I have problem with a bluetooth mouse
<chmavr> my xorg seems to be ok but nothing happens
<setuid> Can someone tell me where the sun java plugin is? apt-file doesn't show it, nor does dpkg -S, but I have the sun-java6 stuff installed.
<arekkusu> Logitech V270 Bluetooth mouse. Show up in the bluetooth manager (tried every option in the GUI and reset the mouse) but mouse doesn't work any idea ?
<bazhang> setuid not in ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<setuid> Nope, it's nowhere
<bazhang> you sure?
<setuid> YTes
<setuid> otherwise apt-file would find it
<bazhang> that's where I got it
<setuid> What's the package name that owns it?
<m1r> sun-java6-jre
<m1r> setuid
<setuid> m1r, The plugin is not inside that package
<m1r> did u try install it ?
<setuid> It has been installed for several days
<m1r> it should pop it up as additinal
<setuid> Where is the plugin? I need to symlink it into the plugins tree for Firefox
<Hobbsee> bazhang: u-r-e is a metapackage.
<Hobbsee> so of course setuid wouldn't be in it.
<bazhang> setuid in u-r-e? thanks Hobbsee ;]
<osteenbergen> Finally got Flash plugin working in opera :| don't know why it was such a trouble this time :O
<m1r> osteenbergen: how did u install opera ?
<osteenbergen> via opera.com.. download deb for gutsy (works on hardy)
<gargan-> will 8.04 beta upgrade to the final stable or will i need to reinstall?
<osteenbergen> no it will upgrade
<m1r> i started install 9.50b .deb, then it says it got older version in repos
<m1r> of opera
<m1r> but wehn i try apt-get install opera, it says it is under other name
<m1r> wth ?
<gargan-> awesome. i cant really tell that it's beta anyway. been running it on my laptop the last few days and havent had any issues at all
<m1r> good for you gargan-
<gargan-> mlr: it should be under add/remove with the newest version
<osteenbergen> indeed
<gargan-> i tried to apt-get install opera from command line too and it told me the same thing
<gargan-> but sure enough 9.25 is available
<m1r> hmm
<m1r> ok let me try ;)
<osteenbergen> and you can ignore the message becuase you are downloading the newest beta.. so it is quick normal the message
<osteenbergen> 9.26 is out for a few weeks now
<m1r> yes osteenbergen, but ireally want all stuff from repos
<gargan-> actually im running 9.26
<gargan-> heh
<gargan-> yeah i just checked about
<m1r> so waht shouled i select on add/remove
<gargan-> mlr: i think you may need to tell it to look in all repositories, but i just typed 'opera' and it showed up
<m1r> all available applications ?
<gargan-> im pretty sure it's in universe since it's not open source
<gargan-> yeah that's the one
<m1r> nothing there
<gargan-> hrm
<gargan-> actually now that you mention it i dont see it either
<gargan-> try going to synaptic package manager
<m1r> nothign there
<gargan-> hmm
<m1r> this is pretty fck#"$# up
<gargan-> actually come to think of it i think i got it off opera.com
<m1r> LOL
<m1r> n1
<gargan-> they have a gutsy gibbon deb but it installs fine on heron
<m1r> so , can somone confirm , OPERA is NOT in ubuntu repos ?
<osteenbergen> http://deb.opera.com/ repositories for opera ;)
<osteenbergen> so just add them to your sources
<m1r> ok tnx osteenbergen ;)
<m1r> but that still didnt answer my question
<osteenbergen> well it aint in the normal repository..
<osteenbergen> but you can add the opera repository so it will update like normal programs :)
<m1r> so i can add debian leny one ? or ?
<m1r> sid or etch ?
<osteenbergen> sid is the most equivalent with hardy
<m1r> ok tnx
<gaetronik> Hi
<pir> hi gaetronik
<gaetronik> i've an issue with he server installer of the beta
<gaetronik> when i choose to install in spanish i can choose the country after
<gaetronik> i can choose the correct timezone
<osteenbergen> and the problem is?
<gaetronik> i can only choose between timezone from spain
<gaetronik> and i live in chile
<osteenbergen> yeah thats no good
<osteenbergen> maybe after the install if you change your timezone it will work
<gaetronik> yes but if a choose english at boot prompt i can choose to do installation in spanish and it works
<gaetronik> i can choose chile
<gaetronik> for me it's not really an issue since i could install it in english but it looks like a silly bug which can give a bad feeling
<osteenbergen> so you actually can install the server with the correct settings via english setup.. then just fill in a bug report for the installer
<gaetronik> if i choose at boot menu
<gaetronik> english there's no problem
<jaffarkelshac> has anyone been able to import public keys i keep getting invalid format
<gaetronik> if i choose at boot menu español
<gaetronik> then i can't choose the right country
<Itaku> how do i play a dvd in kubuntu
<osteenbergen> itake just use google ;)
<Itaku> https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html doesnt work
<jaffarkelshac> has anyone been able to add public pgp keys
<BBishop> is the beta stable enough to use ? ... when the final version will be out .. should anything else than apt-get update be done to get stable ?
<gaetronik> osteenbergen, i will fill a bug for it
<osteenbergen> beta is stable enough
<Pici> !wfm
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<gaetronik> but it's not a bug on the installer it's a isolinux menu bug
<XceII> How to get sound back in flash?
<Lynoure> BBishop: the topic used to say that if you have to ask that, it's not stable enough for you :)
<Raspberry> Anybody else have firefox stop working?
<Itaku> -su: cd: /usr/share/libdvdread3: No such file or directory how do i fix that?
<Raspberry> since updates about 15 minutes ago
<BBishop> Lynoure, what about the rest ?
<jast-mxm> is there any way i can disable my swap partition temporarily while i move it to a dif partition? this being done while I am working in my system? or will i need to reboot to a live cd?
<Lynoure> BBishop: the rest?
<Lynoure> BBishop: the rest upgrade when hardy comes out...
<BBishop> yeah l.. when the stable will be out .. is a simple apt-get update enough ?
<BBishop> ahmm .. so apt-get upgrade should be enough ...
<Lynoure> BBishop: I think 24th of this month is the planned release date
<osteenbergen> yep
<m1r> ubuntu release is set for 8.07
<bhsx> repeat (still googling to no avail, other than to find others that have the problem):
<bhsx> howdy, i need to know how to change my mousewheel scroll settings....  it just scrolls and scrolls and becomes unresponsive... this whole time im' typing firefox is scrolling up and down still... i've already changed about:config... it's not that... something to do with my ati/xorg settings i think, can anyone help?
<Lynoure> m1r: Are you serious?
<m1r> Lynoure: nope :)
 * Lynoure uses LART on m1r 
<m1r> :)
<bhsx> for example, i can make firefox 'go grey' and scroll up and down for minutes just by flicking my mousewheel up and down a few times....
<m1r> bhsx , got another mouse near to check hw problem ?
<bhsx> sure, but it's not a HW probelm
<bhsx> it's a MS Wireless Laser Mouse 6000
<jast-mxm> anyone know about working w/ swap?
<gaetronik> jast-mxm, swapoff
<gaetronik> if you don't need to use swap at this time
<jast-mxm> yeah i don't need it because i have plenty of free ram, but it does say it is using 43 megs of it atm
<Raspberry> I don't think the LTR is ready  :)
<Raspberry> nobody else has the Firefox issue?
<Raspberry> I'll restart and see what happens
<gaetronik> jast-mxm, do it
<jast-mxm> gaetronik, ty
<gaetronik> you're welcome
<setuid> E: Package sun-java6-plugin has no installation candidate
<setuid> whee!
<jaffarkelshac> anyone tried using, the pgp encryption software that comes with hardy, i am having some problems
<osteenbergen> setuid the package is installed at my pc
<osteenbergen> so maybe you need to update your information
<osteenbergen> or the server you are using is not up to date so changing the the main server could solve it
<gargan-> is hardy really going to be delayed by 3 months?
<Ronald> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#head-db224ea9add28760e373240f8239afb9b817f197
<Ronald> whoops sorry, wrong window
<osteenbergen> gargan what day is it today?
<bazhang> April 1st gargan-?
<gargan-> ha
<gargan-> i hate april 1st
 * gargan- is an april fool
<setuid> osteenbergen, it doesn't exist for my arch, 64-bit
<BBishop> !april1st
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about april1st - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BBishop> !april1ststory
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about april1ststory - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BBishop> dang
 * BBishop googles
<jaffarkelshac> has anyone tried using the pgp software in hardy
<osteenbergen> no sry jaffarkelshac
<yotux> upgrade to hardy with separate home partitions ok
<jaffarkelshac> why is that
<busan> how are you
<osteenbergen> great how about over there?
<Itaku> my cd wont eject when i hit the button how do i get it out?
<Itaku> nvm
<gaetronik> Itaku, with a pin
<busan> 123
<SErge> hello
<chillitom> Itaku, try eject /media/cdrom
<jaffarkelshac> hello
<SErge> after i reboot the ubuntu, the internet connection losts, and when try to ping gateway i got network unreacheable
<busan> how to make ubuntu more fastly
<SErge> i don't have the internet connection after reboot
<SErge> :<
<SErge> i have this on ubuntu hardy beta
<SErge> and on feisty too..
<bazhang> busan how much ram you have
<busan> 512
<bazhang> hmm
<busan> hmm
<busan> 12
<bazhang> more ram is always a good idea busan
<busan> how about swap?
<bazhang> wont make a speed difference
<busan> 512 fast enaugh
<bazhang> okay then no problem
<osteenbergen> swap is rarely used.. but mem is always handy
<MF-Debian> id probably use xubuntu on 512MB ram
<bazhang> or fluxbuntu even
<MF-Debian> i concur
<busan> hardy havnt problem in my pc
<osteenbergen> i run ubuntu on 386MB its doable but i dont recommend it..
<MF-Debian> haha
<osteenbergen> its also a 900mhz pc so thats also a bummer
<bazhang> I'm guessing compiz is disabled
<osteenbergen> yeah Compiz is not enabled on a onboard S3 8mb card :D
<bazhang> though even the eeepc can run ubuntu with 512 and a 600 some mhz cpu, so..
<osteenbergen> yeah its possible but speed is not your friend
<setuid> bazhang, With compiz
<setuid> Eee PC runs compiz _fast_
<bazhang> setuid can be, yeah though I dont use it ;]
<setuid> http://youtube.com/watch?v=biRzKj3XxCY
<gaetronik> i fill the bug #210302 but i didn't manage to assign it at the good version of base-installer
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210302 in base-installer "spanish install don't let choose the country" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210302
<finux> hi guys, have a bit of a strange wireless problem in 8.04
<finux> is this the right place to bounce some ideas in
<bazhang> broadcom?
<finux> how did you guess
<finux> not the only one then
<osteenbergen> nope lots of people have problems :)
<setuid> Something has taken up my sound, but I can't figure out what...
<setuid> # ls > /dev/dsp
<setuid> -bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<finux> yeah it seems to see it fine in lspci
<setuid> I uninstalled pulseaudio, because it does absolutely nothing, and sound started working great after that.
<setuid> How can I tell what's eating my sound device now?
<finux> and in the hardware thing for for launchpad seems to pick it up
<Infecto> lsof |grep dsp
<Infecto> lsof |grep snd
<finux> is there a fix or is it patents
<setuid> Done that
<setuid> Nothing shows up
<osteenbergen> then nothing is using it :O
<setuid> oh weird, gnome-power-manager requires exclusive access to my _sound card_?
<setuid> Yep, killing that, sound now works
<osteenbergen> lal :O
<setuid> What the hell could a power daemon possibly require exclusive access to my sound card for?
<finux> so does anyone know what i can do to make my wireless card work
<finux> it shows up under lspci
<finux> dmesg doesn't have any strange error messages
<setuid> finux, Load the right driver
<setuid> Then configure it properly
<finux> but it's not showing up under anything
<finux> that's why isaid it was strange
<finux> the hardware test thing for launchpad picked it up to
<setuid> you probably dont' have any drive3r loaded for it
<finux> but still to no avail
<trappist> is there an april fool's joke in today's updates?
<Klanticus> hi ppl... I'm running hardy beta. Someone know how to change the default compiler back to gcc 4.1?
<nosrednaekim> trappist: why don't you check and see? :P
<finux> right well i'll do a wee bit more searching, but like i say everything even the hardware test has picked it up correctly
<trappist> nosrednaekim: I did, that's why I'm asking.
<insomninja> can somebody recommend a recent howto/method on enabling/mapping the nonstandard stuff on the ms ergonomic kbd 4000? those recommended by xev should be mappable with xmodmap, but the others?
<nosrednaekim> trappist: then yes :)
<trappist> kinda funny.
<macd> Does anyone know what kernel module the sound device "Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)" needs to load to work? since upgrading to hardy it has not been working.
<nosrednaekim> macd: you need linux-ubuntu-modules IIRC
<setuid> finux, Like I said, you need _drivers_ to make hardware function.
<setuid> finux, You lack the driver for your wifi card, so it won't work or be seen. lspci and the hardware test just queries the bus, it doesn't load a driver and enable function
<finux> okay, not a problem, i made a mistake earlier on, it's not broadcom it''s belkin
<macd> nosrednaekim,  I have linux restricted, I dont see anything called linux-ubuntu-modules
<setuid> macd: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-generic
<setuid> or similar
<setuid> apt-cache search
<nosrednaekim> also, you need to be running the generic kernel
<finux> my mistake i only use this machine for testing out stuff, it worked out of the box with the gutsy so i never had to look into it in too much depth
<nosrednaekim> my freind had the same problem
<finux> so i don't have to load the broadcom driver, but is there a driver i need to load for belkin
<crimsun> macd: what's `uname -r'?
<macd> setuid, ohhh, Ive got that installed, and it appears all the correct modules are actually loaded: http://pastebin.com/m5cda13bb
<macd> crimsun, its generic, nvidia restricted modules is loaded and working
<crimsun> macd: I'm asking for your audio.
<macd> crimsun, see paste above
<macd> uname (http://pastebin.com/m5cda13bb)
<macd> oops, 2.6.24-12-generic
<crimsun> macd: download http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh and run it using bash.
<Pedantic-Steve> finux, if there is a windows driver you can install that. I have never done it (perhaps someone else has) but I think it is something called "ndis" or something... (I am hoping someone chimes in here to let me know if I am right!)
<nosrednaekim> ndiswrapper.
<macd> crimsun, man Im lucky you knew that url, I've been looking for that script to diagnose it
<finux> yeah, it worked out of the box in gutsy
<Pedantic-Steve> nosrednaekim: thx, that is it
<finux> and it see's it in lspci
<nosrednaekim> finux: whats the line in lspci?
<macd> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/966202
<finux> 00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Belkin Wireless PCI Card - F5D6001 (rev 20)
<nosrednaekim> !hardware | finux, look it up here
<ubotu> finux, look it up here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<finux> cheers nosrednaekim
<crimsun> macd: your PCM is muted and zeroed.
<macd> argg, thanks crimsun
<macd> the update to hardy mustve done that, which is wierd behavior.
<crimsun> it's expected behaviour.
<crimsun> unfortunately, no one has written a script to kill the state file's sections.
<osteenbergen> script to do what ? maybe i could write it
<macd> I wonder if its on LP, I could take that bitesize
<crimsun> it's not bitesize
<macd> I just feel a bit dumb for not looking at the volume levels
<MF-Debian> nosrednaekim: i was awaiting your return, heh
<finux> yeah the last link says it works out of the box too
<MF-Debian> nosrednaekim: kde4 is not bad at all
<MF-Debian> i likey
<nosrednaekim> MF-Debian: :)
<nosrednaekim> without the weird borders that is ;)
<MF-Debian> yeah
<MF-Debian> heh
<Itaku> uh i might have found a bug
<Itaku> i got caps lock on atm
<crimsun> osteenbergen: in alsa-util's existing debian/init, you need to check the existing state file [/var/lib/alsa/asound.state], iterate through each control, and test the possibly new control
<Itaku> and im not holding shift
<crimsun> alsa-utils's
<Pedantic-Steve> ha!  I just read the channel topic!
<crimsun> osteenbergen: at that point, if the new control differs, assign the new control the old control's value.
<MF-Debian> nosrednaekim:  but what the hell is up with icons on the desktop, they are not normal icons i discovered, have to be manipulated in dolphin
<bhsx> hi, i'm having scrolling issues on ubuntu hardy heron beta and FF3.0b4 with 'restricted' ATI drivers... the scrolling goes way fast when scrolling through long sites and quickly becomes unresponsive as you try to switch direction because you past what you were looking for... if you flick up and down a few times you can make FF go unresponsive, just scrolling up and down, for 5 minutes or more.... i need some help please :) and no, autosc
<bhsx> rolling/smoothscroll and about:config haven't helped
<Itaku> help me caps lock is on but no caps are coming out!
<osteenbergen> aha
<nosrednaekim> MF-Debian: they are just a special plasmoid...
<nosrednaekim> MF-Debian: and unfortunately, I have to run... sorry.
<macd> bhsx, I have the same issue with nvidia restricted, pages with flash become unresponsive almost instantly
<osteenbergen> how do you test the new control?
<MF-Debian> flash on ubuntu with firefox has been borked for so long its not true
<MF-Debian> especially flakey on youtube
<crimsun> osteenbergen: you test for its existence.  Use amixer.
<Itaku> how do i turn caps lock on?
<Itaku> its on atm
<Itaku> the caps lock light is on
<MF-Debian> it really rips my nighty
<Itaku> but no caps are coming out
<osteenbergen> owhkeej will check it out
<bhsx> macd: yeah, i cant find a fix anywhere, so i'm using Opera for now
<bhsx> but i love FF
<bhsx> opera just doens't have the plugins i need
<cube> serious 7.04 no sound in firefox and then updated to 8.04 and works fine..both versions i was using the latest adobe
<cube> i mean 7.10
<cube> so 3 more months until its official?
<osteenbergen> crimsun: you can store/restore asound.state with "alsactl restore"
<crimsun> osteenbergen: that's precisely what you /don't/ want to do.
<osteenbergen> so not restore it only verify it?!
<jaffarkelshac> has anyone used seahorse package
<osteenbergen> or store the current version and diff it with asound.state and then add the missing ones?
<crimsun> osteenbergen: on a dist-upgrade [meaning, between different kernels using different ALSA-driver versions], if the state file structure would have changed due to the mixer elements' names being changed, using alsactl restore /will/ munge the ones that have changed.
<uplinked> Hi, before Hardy, fglrx/compiz worked fine, but now, glxgears & compiz use 100% cpu. Anyone know why? (direct rendering: yes)
<crimsun> osteenbergen: thus, what you need to do is:
<osteenbergen> but how can you verify something when the names are changed?
<osteenbergen> because that is the only identifier in asound.state
<crimsun> osteenbergen: 1) whenever the `start' target of alsa-utils's debian/init is invoked, /before/ `alsactl restore' is invoked, you must do a dump to a temporary state file.  You then iterate through each state element in the temporary state file and verify that it exists in the old one.
<osteenbergen> and if it not exist?
<crimsun> osteenbergen: you leave it alone.
<crimsun> osteenbergen: you /only/ set ones that do exist in both.
<osteenbergen> aha okee now i get your point :D
<levmatta> helloall
<crimsun> osteenbergen: obviously you don't need to write out the dump everytime `start' is invoked.  You only need to write a sentinel to /var/run (which is cleared on reboot by default), and check if the sentinel exists in `start'
<levmatta> I just updated a lot of packages and everything when to the drain
<dooglus> I just tried upgrading to the development version of hardy using 'update-managed -d'.  after a couple of hours it failed and told me my system may be in an unstable state.  what should I do?
<dooglus> s/ed/er/
<cube> dooglus: stabalize
<levmatta> sound does not work
<crimsun> dooglus: update && full-upgrade in cli
<dooglus> cube: /usr/bin/stabalize?
<crimsun> [using aptitude]
<levmatta> and the ndiswrapper kernel module is not found
<crimsun> you picked a heck of a time to run `update-manager -d'
<dooglus> crimsun: why's that?  it's in beta already, right?
<osteenbergen> well i will first write the script and then i will see the rest :)
<mvo> dooglus: please report a bug about it and make sure that you include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade
<mvo> dooglus: what package did it fail on ?
<crimsun> dooglus: "beta" was a snapshot.  The archive is still a moving target.
<levmatta> did something blowup today in those packages ??
<hackeron> can someone recommend what I could try to use to repair a truncated wav file? - I can play the file fine but when I try to do anything with it using shntool, it says file truncated
<dooglus> mvo: something like 'education-astronomy' I think.  I tried to get it to submit a report, but that failed too
<dooglus> mvo: yes: "education-astronomy"
<mvo> dooglus: right, please keep the logs and upload them somewhere (or mail them to me directly) - they are usually pretty good so that we can fix the problem
<dooglus> mvo: which logfiles do you want, specifically?
<mvo> dooglus: all of them, but the most important one for this kind of error is the "apt-term.log"
<mvo> dooglus: it will have details what was run when the error happend
<osteenbergen> crimsun: do the controls change from position or is control.0 always the same?
<quentusrex> how do I configure ubuntu hardy so that when I hold down a button, like the arrow key, that it repeats it after 2 seconds of being pressed?
<dooglus> mvo: /var/log/ is 13MB.  can your email account accept attachments that big?
<quentusrex> right now if I press and hold the arrow key it only moves once....
<nemo> quentusrex: there is a bug in keyboard repeat
<nemo> maybe they disabled repeat by default for your protection :-p
<nemo> System->Preferences->Universal Access->Keyboard Accessibility
<nemo> if you are using gnome
<levmatta> anyone on why I have no sound and no ndiswrapper???
<quentusrex> levmatta did you just install or upgrade?
<osteenbergen> PulseAudio could be your problem
<mvo> dooglus: please gzip (or bzip2) it, it should compress very good
<dooglus> mvo: "very well"
<mvo> :)
<mvo> thanks
<levmatta> I had Hardy installed for quite some time, I just upgraded a lot of packages today (kernel went to xxx.13)
<ForsakenSoul> can someone tell me what's stable in the new version of kubuntu
<quentusrex> isntall the kernel modules...
<quentusrex> levmatta, reinstall the kernel modules.... that worked for me.
<nemo> levmatta: hm. there was a kernel update?
<nemo> oooh
<levmatta> yes
<nemo> maybe it'll fix my iwl3945 brokenness :)
<dooglus> mvo: the error message in the term.log is small enough to paste:
<dooglus> Setting up education-astronomy (0.824) ...^M
<dooglus> /var/lib/dpkg/info/education-astronomy.postinst: line 19: /etc/cdd/cdd.conf: No such file or directory^M
<dooglus> nemo: what's your brokeness?
<dooglus> nemo: I switched from ipw to iwl3945 today and achieved a 0.05 times speedup
<mvo> dooglus: cool, is that the only error in the log (you can search for ^dpkg: error) ?
<Kliment> hello, I did the upgrade and it broke surprisingly little
<Kliment> but I lost samba functionality, which is a mojor issue for me
<Kliment> major*
<levmatta> oh their is NO linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-13-generic in my package listing
<levmatta> only linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-generic
<dooglus> mvo: that's the only error in the last week or so, yes.  there are some older ones
<DanaG> 0.05 speedup?  Does that mean it's 0.05 times as fast?  Or are you thinking 1.05 times as fast?
<nemo> dooglus: I can't connect to our WPA enabled router anymore? at all.
<crimsun> osteenbergen: there is no guarantee.
<nemo> dooglus: can show you dmesg output
<Lunks> I'm having some problem with grub
<DanaG> When I think of speedup, I think of "speed new / speed old" or "time old / time new"
<nemo> dooglus: I'm chatting in the dev channel right now
<Lunks> Maybe from misconfig
<Lunks> How to 'reset' it?
<DanaG> "2 times faster" is not the same as "2 times as fast" to me.
<crimsun> osteenbergen: meaning there is no structure guarantee.
<Lunks> including menu.lst
<Kliment> anyone else having samba issues?
<dooglus> nemo: oh, that's different then.  I connect using WPA (and wpa_supplicant) as always
<levmatta> and the Headers package is also pointing wrongly to xxx.12
<nemo> dooglus: #ipw2100 - been there for a week though. this is first attention I've gotten
<crimsun> levmatta: because it hasn't been built yet.
<osteenbergen> okee but if control.0 is not always control.0  how should i know which should belong to which
<crimsun> levmatta: or, for that matter, uploaded.
<mvo> dooglus: great, thanks
<nemo> dooglus: it might work if I reverted to wpa_supplicant. hm.
<finux> this is doing my head in
<dooglus> mvo: I've removed the faulty edu-astronomy package, and now 'dist-upgrade' completes fine.  is there some way to resume the update-manager process?
<levmatta> ok, so I just have to boot to xxx.12 and wait for the packege
<finux> why would it work straight out of the box in 7.10 and not in 8.04
<osteenbergen> crimsun:its easy to check the files but if the names and the control numbers change there is no way to check to which it belongs
<crimsun> osteenbergen: you don't know.  You need to parse the state structure instead of worrying about whether there are multiple cards or not.
<dooglus> finux: I don't think the boxes have been printed yes for 8.04
<askand> Is the hardydelay some kind of april fool thing?
<bazhang> yes
<askand> bazhang: and the colour in ubuntuforums too I hope ;)
<finux> no i mean, if it worked in 7.10, without any config, then all of the sudden 8.04 it doesn't
<crimsun> osteenbergen: and at this point you should be realising why pulseaudio's reliance on hal to pull state is a Really Good Idea in comparison.
<dooglus> ubuntuforums is ugly today
<finux> i wouldn't mind the config part
<mvo> dooglus: not a simple one unfortunately, its probably best to do the cleanup manually with synaptic (auto-removal and obsolete packages)
<osteenbergen> yeah i know..
<PriceChild> Hardy will be delayed by 3 months | Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | Please make sure you know how to  administer an Ubuntu system (including broken dependencies), and how to fix it when it breaks, before installing Hardy.  Please remember to search https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta
<PriceChild> grr
<PriceChild>  the web and forums, and not ask slly questions - this is not #ubuntu | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowt.o | Beta  Release Notes: Hardy will be delayed by 3 months | Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | Please make sure you know how to  administer an Ubuntu system (including broken dependencies), and how to fix it when it breaks, before installing Hardy.  Please remember to search
<bazhang> heh
<PriceChild> :(
<dwidmann> Ack :( .... Curse you grub error 16!!
* PriceChild changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Hardy will be delayed by 3 months | Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | Please make sure you know how to  administer an Ubuntu system (including broken dependencies), and how to fix it when it breaks, before installing Hardy.  Please remember to search  the web and forums, and not ask silly questions - this is not #ubuntu | HelpLTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowt.o | Beta  Release Notes: https://w
<dooglus> mvo: I'm not familiar with synaptic.  I usually use apt-get.  is there a webpage about how to recover from this?
<PriceChild> Ok I'm getting annoyed now
<finux> right guys thanks for all the advice, but i'm just going to have to leave it
<finux> oh well worth a try
<benanzo> lol -- hardy will be out in July
<bazhang> 8.07 ;]
* PriceChild changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Hardy will be delayed by 3 months | Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | Please make sure you know how to administer an Ubuntu system (including broken dependencies), and how to fix it when it breaks, before installing Hardy.  Please search the web & forums, and not ask silly questions - this is not #ubuntu | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto | Beta Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.c
<dwidmann> I see people are having fun with april 1st PriceCchild
<PriceChild> How is there even less space now than when i started?1
<dwidmann> ***PriceChild
<dooglus> PriceChild: could you play with the topic in a different channel?  your topic spamming is getting annoying
<bazhang> haha
<dooglus> PriceChild: some of us are trying to ask silly questions here!
<PriceChild> I will fix it properly later.
<bazhang> pastebin
<benanzo> I'd put it on Digg but no one's going to believe it anyway -- and the only ones who will are the ones who believed that Canonical's been bought by MS or that MS is giving up OOXML -- it's cruel to trick them anymore.
<mvo> dooglus: I don't think we have one, but if only this one package was broken, then all that is missing is the cleanup stage in the upgrader. that removes obsolete package and packages that are marked as auto-removalble
<benanzo> I wonder if the fact that my screen brightness controls don't work now is an April Fools joke?  Hope so.
<m1r> hehe , i got my wlan usb card working for 10-15 minutes today, thought that was also joke :)
<benanzo> I should probably test the latest LiveCD build before filing a bug -- sometimes I think doing the upgrades from one alpha/beta to the next causes these weird bugs
<benanzo> especially since I can't find anyone else with it
<omar> How do I find out which version on PHP is installed on my machine?
<jast-mxm> i need to change permissions for a file that belong to root, to my current user
<dooglus> jast-mxm: do you mean change owner?
<jast-mxm> i can't do this through the dolphin because my permissions on my user won't allow me to change access from root to the user
<jast-mxm> dooglus: yes
<dooglus> jast-mxm: if you, you use "chown" to do that
<jast-mxm> chown -r username folder ?
<Lamego> omar, dpkg -l php* | grep ^ii
<dooglus> jast-mxm: "man chown"
<jast-mxm> dooglus: ty
<dooglus> how do I delete 'obsolete' packages?
<gaetronik> it's quite annoying that the server edition don't work in VirtualBox
<magnetron> the planning of the hardy release sucks.
<MF-Debian> dooglus: use deborphan
<dooglus> MF-Debian: I'm not sure 'obsolete' and 'orphaned' mean the same?
<jast-mxm> dooglus: thank you everything works perfectly now
<MF-Debian> MF-Debian: your right, i assumed you meant packages that have accumulated and are not being used, old libraries etc
<dooglus> MF-Debian: after upgrading to hardy, the update-manager should remove 'obsolete' packages - but it crashed before it could, so I need to do it manually
<MF-Debian> dooglus: apt-get autoremove
<dooglus> MF-Debian: that's different too, apparently
<nemo> dooglus: it did indeed work with a hand-coded wpa_supplicant.conf
<MF-Debian> dooglus: well i tried :)
<nemo> dooglus: favour.  I had to specify dhcp because  dhcpcd eth1 gave me "connection timed out"  -  I'm pretty sure I had that working before though.  mind showing me your /etc/network/interfaces entry for your wireless?
<nemo> dooglus: also, I suppose I now need to file a bug on on network-admin
<dooglus> nemo: sure
<dooglus> nemo: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/interfaces.txt
<dooglus> nemo: I didn't need to edit any wpa_supplicant config file - everything is specified right there in interfaces
<nemo> hmmm
<nemo> dooglus: well. let me try that then :)
<nemo> I see you have psk in there
<nemo> network-admin did not put it in
<dooglus> nemo: I wrote the file by hand.
<nemo> wpa-driver wext
<nemo> wpa-key-mgmt WPA-PSK
<nemo> those were put in by network-admin
<setuid> How do I get /etc/alternatives/java* to link to the Sun jdk/jvm instead of the openjdk one?
<nemo> dooglus: I assume the indentation is optional
<dooglus> setuid: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<dooglus> setuid: or some such
<dooglus> nemo: I guess so
<nemo> dooglus: the main concern I had was when my mom was on the road and she needed to connect to other networks
<nemo> I will experiment with network-admin profiles I guess.
<nemo> so long as network-admin restores the settings in the interfaces file, that is what is important I suppose
<dooglus> nemo: I don't use network-applet or whatever - I've not had much luck with it
<setuid> thanks
<nemo> dooglus: well, I didn't either - although wifi-radar usually wasn't too bad.
<nemo> dooglus: but, I'd wanted to move to it since I can't be around all the time when she needs maintenance
<nemo> she prefers the linux side, but right now on the road only windows has worked
<Belisarivs> Hi all.
<rsk> hey
<pvandewyngaerde> how can i measure memory bandwith ?
<rsk> pvandewyngaerde: you can see your memory's bandwith in hwinfo afaik
<Kliment> ok, I found out what the samba issue is, it is no longer possible for me to browse the root of a server
<pvandewyngaerde> rsk:  on what line ?
<pvandewyngaerde> what item ?
<ggordon> beta is smokin'!
<rsk> crack!
<ggordon> finally something better than XP....
<m1r> lol
<m1r> not much to comapre there ggordon
<ggordon> hehe
<ggordon> 8.04 beta is working very well for me...not a hiccup yet..
<ggordon> I'm not too demanding though....
<rsk> pvandewyngaerde: um tty lshw-gtk
<ggordon> I have crap-canned XP and that made me feel all warm and fuzzy for ubuntu
<rsk> oh jesus
<rsk> windows sure can be filled with malmware
<m1r> M$ is mal-spy-vir-ware
<ggordon> every web site you go to nowadays wants to slip you a little something.. :)
<pvandewyngaerde> lshw-gtk even reports wrong memory total
<bazhang> dont forget adware ;]
<stefg> thehe adblock and noscript-extensions for Firefox are your friend .... living at an ubuntu repo near you ! :-)
<m1r> :)
<ggordon> right..
<stefg> But that's actually sometging to discss in #ubuntu-offtopic, since it's not related to hardy beta testing in particular
<m1r> pvandewyngaerde: how much mem you got ?
<bazhang> sorry stefg
<stefg> That was as well directed at me, myself and I
<ggordon> ubuntu sees and works well in my network now that I got samba installed and eited smb.conf to my needs..
<pvandewyngaerde> 4 GiB
<pvandewyngaerde> on 64 Bit
<m1r> how much it sees ?
<ggordon> can check out XP and ubuntu box from my ppc...no probs
<m1r> ggordon , #ubuntu-offtopic
<dooglus> I've rebooted after upgrading to hardy and not gdmgreeter hangs using 100% CPU, and doesn't show me the gdm screen
<ggordon> gimme a break...
 * Lunks gives ggordon
<ggordon> say something nice about 8.04 beta and it's off topic??
<mluser-work> I'm having a problem with gdm after the recent updates, if I have 'Human List' theme selected gdmgreeter uses 99% of my cpu and never presents the login screen, but using the default 'Human' works fine
<bazhang> ggordon: this is more for those who have problems ;]
<mluser-work> dooglus: if you can get a ssh terminal to that box.. just run 'sudo gdmsetup' and select the default 'Human' theme
<ggordon> ahh...no probs here....adios
<pvandewyngaerde> m1r:  6 GiB
<DrHala1> hi
<DrHala1> did the gnome drive menu change
<DrHala1> cause there are tabs missing like "volumes"
<m1r> pvandewyngaerde: sry m8, i didnt have problems setting up, but 4gb :/
<dooglus> mluser-work: I hadn't tried switching themes
<dooglus> mluser-work: but I do use human-list
<dooglus> mluser-work: and commenting out the use of human-list fixes it - thanks!
<mluser-work> dooglus: that is also the theme I was using
<stefg> DrHala1: there's a security related discussion going on, on how to handle user mounts... my guess is that it is disabled until a reasonable way is found
<stefg> DrHala1: Search the launchpad bug databse for 'permissions'
<tapox> Can someone help me with an april fools joke?
<m1r> can i use "prism54usb" from 7.10 and copy it to 8.04 ?
<dooglus> tapox: sure
<tapox> 401-598-6064
<tapox> Wish Nick a Happy Valentine's Day. Then hang up.
<dooglus> Nick?
<tapox> dooglus: Roommate.
<dooglus> oh, I see
<dooglus> I'm not in the US
<pvandewyngaerde> me neither
<tapox> Also, has anyone else experienced problems connecting to wireless networks since upgrading to Hardy?
<m1r> <me
<tapox> It displays them, but it won't connect.
<mluser-work> tapox: are you using the madwifi drivers?
<tapox> I don't know. I used whatever was stock on Gutsy.
<tapox> It's an intel 3945 abg
<SErge> hello
<SErge> why it is not possible to change resolution with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<SErge> in ubuntu beta
<CookedGryphon> hi, i can't seem to get x to use the sis driver, it keeps reverting to vesa, even if i test and it works fine, i say keep configuration, next time i start it up it will have gone back to vesa. I need the sis driver so i can do screen rotation (i'm getting a pretty major crick in my neck...)
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys any lick getting system-config-samba working in hardy heron?
<SErge> in hardy is available only 800 x 600 resolution  :)
<m1r> who needs more then 800x600 ?
<dooglus> tapox: I've had to take the network down and back up again to get connected once since upgrading
<dooglus> tapox: it booted with eth1 'up' but not working.  'ifdown' then 'ifup' fixed it
<CookedGryphon> any ideas or am i gonna have to balance my screen upside down?
<nemo> CookedGryphon: no clue and no time to look, but I imagine you'd have better luck if you posted contents of your Xorg.0.log or whatever display you are on
<DanaG> Is it actually trampling on xorg.conf?
<nemo> CookedGryphon: which probably would say *why* SIS is failing
<raymondjtoth> hi need some help any one up for it
<raymondjtoth> wioth the beta
<raymondjtoth> ?
<raymondjtoth> any here cna help me with the beta
<jbroome> can you be a little more specific
<raymondjtoth> i have a dell e 1505 and my wireless card dotn work what i do?
<raymondjtoth> i have new 8.04 beta
<jbroome> did it work with gutsy?
<raymondjtoth> jb 7.10 it worked fin in
<raymondjtoth> jb fine in it whhat i do
<jbroome> probably should have stayed with gutsy until hardy was done
<raymondjtoth> jb what i do now
<raymondjtoth> using on laptop 2 pc
<flake> hardy delayed by 3 months - april fools?
<raymondjtoth> 7.10 beta workled fine
<raymondjtoth> jb what i do now
<raymondjtoth> see no help :(
 * tgelter likes the "today-themed-topic"
<DanaG> raymondjtoth: install b43-fwcutter
<raymondjtoth>  i have a dell e 1505 and my wireless card dotn work what i do?
<mindframe-> no xmms in hardy?!?!?!
<mindframe-> it may be deprecated, but its simple and actually works, unlike audacious.
<raymondjtoth> mine did you see my q
<flake> how is hardy > feisty or what changes..  is there a link on the improvements besides updating the synaptic repository?
<stefg> mindframe-: it's soooooo outdated that it might have run out of lib compatibility.
<raymondjtoth>  i have a dell e 1505 and my wireless card dotn work what i do?
<raymondjtoth> realy getting anoyed
<stefg> mindframe-: and no fun with pulse-audio ... no output module#
<raymondjtoth> and mad about realy to throw lapy out window
<mindframe-> stefg, so what kind of simplified audio players are available?
<mindframe-> audacious crashes every time i try to open an mp3 stream
<raymondjtoth> any helop for me
<m1r> mindframe-: try amarok ?
<raymondjtoth> or will i have to reformat and go back to windows
 * magnetron is disgruntled by the release plan failure for hardy
<m1r> 8.07 :P
<raymondjtoth> any help for my q?
<mindframe-> eww its a kde prog
<stefg> mindframe-: 'simple' is arelative term  ... bmp is sort of related, but i use vlc in skined mode as the Grand Unified Media Player .... meaninf i use vlc for everything from watching TV to music to streaming
<raymondjtoth> or am i out of luck and need to go to a payed version
<raymondjtoth> :(
<psevD> hi
<mindframe-> vlc is pretty good
<psevD> i want to change server and i use the instructrion /server name of server
<stefg> raymondjtoth: relax... breathe .... and be aware that not all restricted drivers or firmware files might be ready yet
<psevD> but nothing...
<raymondjtoth> yes understand and what i do if not
<psevD> how can i do it?
<raymondjtoth> to get wireless working for now
<jbroome> raymondjtoth: reload gutsy
<raymondjtoth> jb dont want to want to use the beta
<raymondjtoth> on lapy
<jbroome> raymondjtoth: gutsy isn't beta
<stefg> raymondjtoth: what chipset is that ?
<raymondjtoth> jb only got beta cd made
<raymondjtoth> and burner whent out
<raymondjtoth> on desktop
<jbroome> SoL
<raymondjtoth> so im stuck on beta
<ulisse> 'lo guys
<jbroome> from the topic:  " Please make sure you know how to
<jbroome>           administer an Ubuntu system (including broken dependencies), and how
<jbroome>           to fix it when it breaks, before installing Hardy."
<adinc_> has anyone used a bluetooth gps with ubuntu? which tools do help here connecting?
<SErge> hey
<SErge> anyone know, how to change the screen resolution in hardy?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, if I use faubackup for backing up stuff, and faubackup uses lots of inodes... what filesystem should I use?
<DanaG> For the backup target, I mean.
<DanaG> It'll need to be able to have lots and lots of directories, and hardlinks to things.
<jbroome> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DanaG> xfs, jfs, reiserfs, or just ext3?
<DanaG> or ufs or reiser4?
<jbroome> if you have to ask, use ext3
<DanaG> I won't run out of inodes?
<DanaG> I don't know what the default limit is.
<magnetron> DanaG: you can choose the number of inodes when you create your ext2 IIRC
<mindframe-> DanaG, what is the primary use of your system going to be?
<DanaG> I already have my root as ext3.
<DanaG> The backup partition is what I'm pondering.
<mindframe-> ext3 will be fine
<Derspankster> Installed 8.04 on laptop, wireless broken now. Used ndiswrapper before. Do I need to uninstall it to use the BCM43 driver?
<jaffarkelshac> i am having problems sharing files,
<jaffarkelshac> is there anyone in here
<Derspankster> sharing files on a network?
<Derspankster> jaffarkelshac: you still there?
<jbroome> Looks like he lost his spot in the help queue.  NEXT!
<rust> Is there any reason this should fail from cron...
<rust> * * * * * DISPLAY=:0.0 /usr/bin/notify-send -u normal -t 3600000 MIS_Check "Check MIS page now."
<SErge> i can't edit resolution and other stuff with  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SErge>  xserver-xorg is like incomplete..
<SErge> BETA maybe?
<SErge> :)
<heartsblood> What is the average cpu usage for the xorg process.
<heartsblood> what should it be*?
<heartsblood> xorg seems to be hovering around 16%.  I can't figure why
<jaffarkelshac> Derspankster i just got back. i am here
<rust> heartsblood, seems really hight to me
<jaffarkelshac> i keep getting an error when i try to share folders
<pedreo> Hi! Is it true that xserver-xorg-input-evtouch is broken?
<heartsblood> What Xorg %cpu value does everybody get with just 2 windows open?
<rust> heartsblood, I've got 4 desktops with a total of 10 windows open
<rust> max 8% but usually %2-3
<heartsblood> hm
<heartsblood> I wonder why mine is so high
<heartsblood> I noticed it right after I updated to 8.04
<Turski> heartsblood: what cpu?
<heartsblood> Don't remember tbh.  What's the command to look at the cpu?
<jbroome> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<heartsblood> ty
<heartsblood> xp 3500
<heartsblood> 6800u gfx card.  Old but not terrible
<jaffarkelshac> has anyone got file sharing working?
<dooglus> heartsblood: xorg seems to be a lot slower in hardy than gutsy for me too
<dooglus> jaffarkelshac: azureus works for me
<nemo> dooglus: hey. you said you were on iwl3945 too right?
<dooglus> nemo: yup
<nemo> hm
<heartsblood> Jaffarkelshac: smb?
<nemo> dooglus: I asked my mom to restart to test your config
<jaffarkelshac> not peer to peer, network sharing
<jaffarkelshac> folder sharing
<dooglus> nemo: I use these 2: iwl3945                89844  0
<dooglus> iwlwifi_mac80211      219108  1 iwl3945
<jaffarkelshac> i keep getting an error when i try to share a folder
<nemo> # lsmod | grep iwl
<nemo> iwl3945                89844  0
<nemo> iwlwifi_mac80211      219108  1 iwl3945
<nemo> cfg80211               15112  1 iwlwifi_mac80211
<nemo> what is cfg80211 I wonder
<heartsblood> whats the error?
<dooglus> jaffarkelshac: using windows SMB stuff you mean?  or what protocol?
<nemo> dooglus: anyway, I'm getting what appear to be DHCP errors
<jaffarkelshac> dooglus, 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<jaffarkelshac> thats the error
<dooglus> nemo: grepping the process list for dhcp:
<dooglus> dhcp      7322     1  0 19:18 ?        00:00:00 dhclient3 -e IF_METRIC=100 -pf /
<nemo> [   59.099088] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
<nemo> fortunately she has a wired connection so I can experiment like this
<dooglus> jaffarkelshac: what command are you running?
<jaffarkelshac> no commands, when i right click there is an option, share option
<SErge> hi
<SErge> is there GUI editor of xorg.conf in hardy like in gutsy?
<dooglus> jaffarkelshac: in nautilus?
<SErge> because i can't find it..
<m11> gedit
<jaffarkelshac> dooglus, yeah,
<SErge> m11
<SErge> :D
<SErge> i mean other..
<m11> gvim ?
<dooglus> jaffarkelshac: I don't usually run nautilus, but I just tried it.  when I right-clicked a folder it just crashed, saying:
<dooglus> ** (nautilus:31999): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Not supported
<dooglus> nautilus: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-2.0/libnautilus-burn-extension.so: undefined symbol: nautilus_file_info_get_location
<SErge> :d
<dooglus> good thing hardy's been delayed 3 months - it certainly doesn't seem to be anywhere near ready yet :)
<SErge> graphical configuration tool for X .
<jaffarkelshac> dooglus, can i just be certain, so we are on the same page. what is nautilus
<jaffarkelshac> oh so its true 3 month delay. that sucks
<nemo> dooglus: also odd. if I do ifdown eth1 it issues a DHCP release to the correct IP
<m11> seems we have time to report more bugs
<nemo> dooglus: even though an IP was never assigned according to ifconfig
<dooglus> jaffarkelshac: it's the GNOME file manager - it also draws the desktop icons
<nemo> dooglus: doing an ifup does fail in dhcp though
<SErge> :rofl:
<SErge> in xp i change the resolution in 5sec, in ubuntu i need to search all the google to do this :D
<jaffarkelshac> dooglus, and what is X, so if you dont run nautilus what do you run
<dooglus> nemo: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/ifdown-and-up.txt shows what I see when I ifdown and ifup
<magnetron> popey: it seems like i cannot upload your screencast to wikimedia commons, since the theme, the ubuntu and firefox logos, the websites you visit and the CD cover you show aren't licensed under a free license. thx for you effort though!
<nemo> dooglus: mine is failing at the offer
<dooglus> jaffarkelshac: I don't really use a file manager.  I never really understood why people like seeing their files represented by icons.  I find the command line much more powerful
<m11> jaffarkelshac: u shouldnt be runing beta version yet m8
<mydoghasworms> Hi everybody!
<m11> !topic | jaffarkelshac
<jaffarkelshac> it was the only version that would work on my laptop flawless,
<mydoghasworms> Is anyone using Aptana on 8.04?
<nemo> dooglus: http://m8y.org/tmp/wireless.txt
<jaffarkelshac> m11,  i am able to adjust my lcd brightness, resolution is correct so i am using it for the moment from my pen drive.
<dooglus> nemo: I see - it all seems to be working, except that its not receiving any offers of an IP address
<Lunks> I'm getting some trouble with dpkg:
<Lunks> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 36:
<nemo> dooglus: only with your layout though :)
<nemo> dooglus: with network-admin doesn't even manage that
<dooglus> nemo: is wpa_supplicant running?
<dooglus> nemo: I see: root     32251     1  0 20:41 ?        00:00:00 /sbin/wpa_supplicant -B -P /var/run/wpa_supplicant.eth1.pid -i eth1 -D wext -C /var/run/wpa_supplicant
<jaffarkelshac> does anyone know why hardy was delayed
<dooglus> jaffarkelshac: April Fool!
<dooglus> jaffarkelshac: (probably)
<Lunks> Also, to let devs know one more time, I'm having to do an ifup eth0 everytime I start Ubuntu or change my static ip address
<nemo> dooglus: nope. interesting, that.
<nemo> hm :)
<jaffarkelshac> dooglus, i did not realise ppl do that
<mydoghasworms> I am using Aptana Studio 1.1.4.008288, but when doing a preview, I get a message that an SWT error has occurred.
<jaffarkelshac> dooglus, so do you not use gui at all.
<Lunks> jaffarkelshac: it didn't change on homepage, so it must be a joke indeed.
<dooglus> nemo: it's only running after 'ifup'...  'ifdown' stops it
<Lunks> jaffarkelshac: http://www.ubuntu.org
<nemo> dooglus: I did run ifup though
<nemo> [ 1332.835146] eth1: deauthenticate(reason=3)
<nemo> [ 1834.021136] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
<nemo> last two lines of dmesg
<nemo> after executing that command directly
<nemo> dooglus: it did authenticate, too
<nemo> and associate
<nemo> dooglus: rerunning ifup
<dooglus> nemo: I tried putting a wrong password in the file.  wpa_supplicant still ran, and was still running even after dhcp client had given up waiting for an offer
<nemo> it *is* running now
<dooglus> ok
<nemo> dooglus: now I get same output as from running it by hand. interesting
<dooglus> is the router set up to use wpa and tkip etc?
<nemo> dooglus: http://m8y.org/tmp/dmesg.txt
<nemo> dooglus: yep. router actually is unchanged.
<nemo> dooglus: what stopped working was her machine.
<nemo> dooglus: if I run wpa_supplicant in verbose mode, the handshake occurs
<nemo> although same errors still appear in dmesg.
<nabcore> I've updated from gutsy to hardy beta, but the OS seems to be using the old 2.6.22 kernel and not the 2.6.24 one. Any ideas why?
<nemo> perhaps they are not critical
<nemo> dooglus: I *am* able to manually set an IP address though. odd, that.
<dooglus> nemo: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/dmesg.txt -- almost identical to yours
<nemo> ok. so my issue is with dhcp
<nemo> hm. let me make sure router is doing *that* correctly on wireless ;)
<dooglus> nemo: how's your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf look?
<nemo> $ grep -Ev "^[[:space:]]*#|^[[:space:]]*$" /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<nemo> send host-name "<hostname>";
<nemo> request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, time-offset, routers, domain-name, domain-name-servers, host-name, netbios-name-servers, netbios-scope;
<nemo> timeout 30;
<bluefoxx> so i installed this morning's updates and now three of my four scsi drives wont detect. two are cause of the cable but the other should be fine
<nemo> dooglus: the wired connection works fine
<nemo> or I wouldn't be able to work on debugging this...
<dooglus> nemo: not sure what the problem is then...
<nemo> hm
<nemo> dooglus: when I do ifup - that's what reads /etc/network/interfaces ?
<dooglus> nemo: i'm not sure
<nabcore> any ideas on my kernel question?
<nemo> nabcore: didn't reboot, didn't select right entry in grub...
<dooglus> nemo: ifdown, edit interfces, ifup -- that's enough to break things
<nemo> 'k :)
<nemo> that's the sort of thing I don't dare do remotely ;)
<dooglus> nemo: sure
<nemo> alrighty. guess I'll doublecheck router dhcp...
<nemo> dooglus: I think it works under windows though. not sure, but I think so.
<nabcore> nemo; it's not actually appearing anywhere in grub, which is a bit of a mystery
<nemo> nabcore: you changed your grub at some point such that it can no longer add new kernel lines?
<dooglus> nemo: I went through similar problems with my mother's laptop.  took ages to get her wireless driver working with ubuntu, but we got it sorted eventually
<dooglus> (then the hdd crashed, she got a new laptop, and stuck with XP)
<nabcore> nemo yes, I think I modded it with a vga=x flag.
<sourcemaker> have installed the kubuntu gusty beta.... now I receive the information... that there are 89 kde related upates? Why are there any changes to kde? I do not know... that there is a new revision available?
<nemo> dooglus: she's definitely used to ubuntu at this point. wants me to put it on a second laptop
<nabcore> nemo, ok... that would explain the reason why
<nemo> nabcore: there are parts of your grub.conf you can change just fine
<nemo> nabcore: I suppose that means you *carelessly* changed your grub.conf ;)
<nabcore> nemo: ;)
<nemo> nabcore: you should read the comments in there - global change to vga is doable, or you could have added a custom entry at the bottom
<nabcore> nemo; is there anyway of "reversing" this?
<nemo> nabcore: I suppose you could have my grub.conf
<nemo> I didn't put anything interesting in it.
<nemo> on this machine anyway
<nemo> er. menu.lst
<nemo> whatever :-p
<nabcore> nemo; I can edit it myself, but next time I update a kernel, I want it to "do the right thing" and add the new kernel's details
<nemo> nabcore: right. sooo, replace it with a "proper" one.
<nemo> one-sec
<nemo> nabcore: this is off the dell I bought to support their linux program, so the one amusing thing is  the custom entry they add :)
<nabcore> nemo; thank you for you help and advice here
<nemo> nabcore: http://m8y.org/tmp/menu.lst
<nabcore> thank you
<nemo> nabcore: you'll probably want to strip that last entry :-p
<nemo> and replace # groot=(hd0,2)
<nemo> with whatever is appropriate to yours
<nabcore> ok
<ph8> Hey all, does anyone know another about the xen-server package? I'm wondering when the next update is due
<nemo> nabcore: and regenerate it ;)
<sourcemaker> why are there so many kde related updates to hardy?
<nabcore> nemo; how do I regnerate it?
<nemo> trivial way is to reinstall a kernel
<nemo> dooglus: WOOT
<nemo> dooglus: I enabled/disabled wireless on the router
<nemo> AND IT WORKED
<nemo> !@#$ pos
<nemo> there was NOTHING in settings to imply that
<gaetronik> is anyone intented use grub2 in order to boot from software raid?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nemo> heh
<nemo> 'sok ubotu, you tried :)
<gaetronik> !grub
<gaetronik> !@#$ grub
<ph8> Hey guys, i've got a server running gutsy - there's a xen-kernel package i quite fancy in hardy
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ph8> can i just get that package? or do i have to upgrade the entire OS?
<gaetronik> !@#$ grub2
<m13> lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jaffarkelshac> how do you ask ubotu a question
<magnetron> !msgthebot | jaffarkelshac
<SaschaRed> I am beta testing 8.04, and an update just switched out my theme to the 7.10 theme
<SaschaRed> why did it do that
<ubotu> jaffarkelshac: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<jbroome> ubotu is srs business
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is srs business - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jbroome> damnit
<nemo> haha
<SaschaRed> i like the new theme dammit
<SaschaRed> why did it drop back to he 7.10 theme
<SaschaRed> i had 60 somthing updates and one of theme killed my theme
<ph8> guys, i've got a server running gutsy - there's a xen-kernel package i quite fancy in hardy
<ph8> can i just get that package? or do i have to upgrade the entire OS?
<ph8> i could really do with the new xen kernel to stop my machine crashing
<ph8> if i upgrade the entire os, i should just change the apt repositorys, dist-upgrade and reboot right - do you think that'll cause problems?
<jbroome> yes
<jbroome> update-manager -d
<jbroome> *sudo
<nabcore> hmmm with 8.04 beta, every time the machine starts, it trys to hibernate
<jbroome> I don't like mornings either
<m13> :)
<ph8> jbroome: That'll work to upgrade to beta?
<ph8> do you ever find there are many problems with server upgrades? In my experience it's only ever gnome/compiz that stops working
<m13> server should not run X , then problems are minimal
<ph8> good to hear
<m13> ph8 , of course depends what u runing on server
<zefanja> hi...tried to install ubuntu hardy from cd but I always get this error: hdc: drive not ready for command. Any hint?
<ph8> m13: VPS setup :o
<L33tMasta> I'm having an issue with shutting down/ restarting causing my screen to start displaying odd color lines and flicker
<L33tMasta> Now it causes the screen to flicker very fast, purple lines appear and green ones between them followed by red
<L33tMasta> Any ideas? It just hangs there and I can type but it's almost like a program is running control-C does nothing
<joevandyk> how do i set a custom resolution?  my projector is 720p (1280x720), but that's not an option in the screen resolution tool.
 * dwidmann prepares for another reinstall hoping for more success this run
<jimiridge> patch tues
<sourcemaker> is wubi working well?
<SEJeff> sourcemaker, Well maybe you should try it and find out :)
<cdm10> What happened to Screens and Graphics?
<cdm10> It's no longer in the Administration menu...
<cdm10> Also, whenever I try changing the resolution with displayconfig-gtk, it fails (in a VM) but it works fine when changing it with Preferences>Screen Resolution
<jaffarkelshac> how come in ubuntu you cant play 2 sound files. one does not work
<SEJeff> cdm10, screens and graphics is displayconfig-gtk. It was removed for the new gnome resolution utility fedora is working on
<SEJeff> Look at System --> Preferences --> Screen Resolution
<cdm10> SEJeff: Oh, ok... but that doesn't allow for selection of drivers, and more advanced stuff.
<SEJeff> cdm10, But it allows perfect dualhead if your graphics card supports xrandr
<cdm10> SEJeff: Hmm, okay...
<SEJeff> cdm10, ALT F2 and type gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<dwidmann> I wonder why the "scanning the mirror" part of the ubuntu install process takes 10-15 minutes.....
<cdm10> SEJeff: it just seems like a step backwards...
<cdm10> dwidmann: ugh, on older versions, it lets you skip that step...
<SEJeff> cdm10, If you understood the displayconfig-gtk code, you would realize that it is the other way around
<cdm10> dwidmann: now, if the server's slow, you just have to wait.
<cdm10> SEJeff: Well, displayconfig-gtk lets me change my monitor model and the graphics driver I'm using... the other doesn't. I guess that on a real machine, rather than a VM, it would detect resolutions properly so the new tool would work.
<dwidmann> cmd10: even if I ifconfig down eth0, it doesn't give up and it still takes forever :\
<SEJeff> cdm10, Correct
<cdm10> dwidmann: whenever I install, I don't connect to a network, and it skips that step... weird
<cdm10> Is anyone here running Hardy in a VirtualBox VM
<cdm10> ?
<SEJeff> No, I'm running hardy on a real machine and talking to you on it
<cdm10> Alright.
<cdm10> I'm just wondering because VirtualBox's "Guest Additions" (software that enables guest-host file sharing, mouse sharing, faster graphics, etc.) don't install on Hardy.
<SEJeff> Well that means they haven't made it work with the 2.6.24 kernel
<SEJeff> That is up to Sun (who owns Innotek) to fix
<dwidmann> cdm10: guess I'll unplug the cable from the nic and do the install that way from now on then .....
 * dwidmann crawls off muttering obscenities
<cdm10> SEJeff: That's what I was guessing, but I was wondering if anyone had been able to get it working.
<joevandyk> how do i set a custom resolution?  my projector is 720p (1280x720), but that's not an option in the screen resolution tool.
<cdm10> joevandyk: if you use the older Screens and Graphics tool, you can select a custom type of monitor
<cdm10> joevandyk: hit alt-f2 and run gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<joevandyk> screens and graphics tool?
<nemo> cdm10: what is the error you get?
<joevandyk> cdm10: ah, ok thanks
<nemo> cdm10: 'cause I had run into some build issues with vbox recently under hardy
<nemo> but seems to be fine now
<cdm10> nemo: really?
<cdm10> nemo: what version of virtualbox are you running?
<nemo> cdm10: what happens when you just run make ?
<nemo> cdm10: 1.5.6
<cdm10> nemo: wait, we're talking about two different things.
<nemo> no.
<cdm10> nemo: I'm talking about a Gutsy host and a Hardy guest.
<nemo> I know
<cdm10> nemo: I'm not compiling virtualbox, I'm installing the Guest Additions in Hardy...
<nemo> I know
<cdm10> nemo: is that what you're talking about?
<nemo> yes.
<cdm10> one minute
<nemo> make sure you are up to date on hardy.
<cdm10> i am
<nemo> rebuild guest extensions, and if it still fails
<nemo> report error
<nemo> obviously, rebuild from cli
<cdm10> how should I rebuild? just run the script?
<cdm10> i mean the one on the iso...
<nemo> yeah? :)
<cdm10> Hmm, I'm running a slightly old version of vbox
<cdm10> I'll fix that first.
<nemo> cdm10: that's the one that creates the kernel interface
<nemo> er. kernel mod
<nemo> sure
<nemo> cdm10: how "slightly old" ? :)
<cdm10> that may fix it, actually
<cdm10> nemo: 1.5.2
<nemo> YOW
<nemo> ok.
<nemo> the gutsy default
<nemo> yeah. definitely update that sucker
<nemo> just install their package instead
<cdm10> i installed this from their package as well, but a while ago, i guess
<cdm10> nemo: Have you noticed any issues with really high CPU usage with Hardy on vbox?
 * dwidmann crosses his fingers and hopes it actually boots today
<cdm10> nemo: like, VBox hardly uses any host CPU when the guest CPU isn't being used much, for Gutsy and for WinXP... but for Hardy, it constantly uses tons.
<dwidmann> whoo hoo!
<nemo> cdm10: not sure, but, could be related to initial indexing services hardy is using
<SEJeff> cdm10, Do you have a gutsy vm available?
<nemo> cdm10: heck. could be indexing your host mount :)
<SEJeff> hardy disabled tracker
<nemo> oh really?
<nemo> huh.
<SEJeff> Yes, it was from the technical board
<nemo> 'k
<nemo> missed that
<cdm10> SEJeff: not atm
<cdm10> nemo: w/o Guest Additions, it's not indexing my host mount :)
<nemo> well. he said tracker was disabled anyway
<cdm10> Yep.
<nemo> cdm10: and this is with the actual process usage in hardy fairly low? nothing using cpu in top?
<nemo> (don't have hardy running on vm at present, but never noticed that when I was)
<cdm10> nemo: yep, the actual CPU usage was low...
<cdm10> nemo: maybe guest additions will fix it
<cdm10> nemo: hey, looks ilke the vbox upgrade itself may have fixed it
<cdm10> nemo: because i'm not noticing the problem any more
<nemo> heh
<Pirate_Hunter> currently im using jfs as my filesystem but hardy seems to have other types, I would like to know whats better than jfs (excl. ext2/3 & reseirfs)?
<SEJeff> reiser3 is fast, but just about unmaintained (google hans reiser murder trial)
<tgelter> /etc/init.d/autofs start    <---produces this in syslog  --> http://pastebin.com/m5ff131fd
<tgelter> any ideas?
<SEJeff> ext3 is the most stable
<cdm10> nemo: sweet! Guest Additions installed.
<SEJeff> xfs is a good mix of stability and speed
<dwidmann> reiserfs was always kind of laggy for me ..... made the whole sreen flinch whenever I went to access large amounts of things ... and it used a lot of cpu while doing it
<SEJeff> Just a sec, there was a really good set of benchmarks posted on kernel planet for linux filesystems
<Pirate_Hunter> SEJeff: xfs is that better than jfs its hard to knwo which filesystem is better i dont like ext3 and im tired of reseirfs dont ask why, its just my preference. JFs has always been good to me but now i need to know is there something better
<SEJeff> http://tservice.net.ru/~s0mbre/old/?section=projects&item=fs_contest
<DrHala1> Pirate_Hunter: why not ext3 its so common
<SEJeff> Pirate_Hunter, And there are a set of unbiased benchmarks
<dwidmann> Keeping in mind regarding to any benchmarks, it'll probably vary based on the speed of your cpu and your drive(s)
<cps1966> what about dual xeon p4 dual core
<Pirate_Hunter> DrHala1: like i said i just dont like it it didnt treat me nicely as jfs :( had a some bad encounters with it
<Pirate_Hunter> what im looking for is the best file system in speed, reliability and good at defragmentation
<whoop> howdy, can anybody help me with my audio? It totally stopped working after upgrade today. Volume control icon says:No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<dwidmann> Pirate_Hunter: they should all be rather good at keeping fragmentation to a minimum really
<gaetronik> whoop do you use the last alsa version
<whoop> gaetronik: let me check
<cps1966> i,ve been using reiserfs for about 2 yrs now and never had any trouble
<Pirate_Hunter> dwidmann: in other words it depends on the user so everyone would have different opinions on different filesystems, in y case jfs but for other it would be ext3?
<gaetronik> why use morderfs since it's not supported
<jbroome> mordor?
<jbroome> One does not simply fdisk into mordor
<gaetronik> murder*
<gaetronik> i ruined my joke
<Pirate_Hunter> cps1966: i do admit that ext2/3 do give you much more hd space i.e. my 115gb hdd gets read as 120 if im not mistaken
<jbroome> i tried for the assist
<whoop> gaetronik: I am using alsa-base 1.0.1.16-0ubuntu4
<Pirate_Hunter> gaetronik: :)
<whoop> gaetronik: this should be the latest. As I ran all updates
<gaetronik> whoop, you upgrade kernel?
<whoop> yes
<cps1966> i have 1.9 TB so size dont really matter
<gaetronik> modules too?
<Pirate_Hunter> cps1966: curse you i want that AHHHHHH :(
<whoop> gaetronik: I updated every available update
<cps1966> well i have lots of data to handle so i need double backups
<gaetronik> look likes modules and kernel are not at the same version
<gaetronik> what give a lsmod | grep snd?
<whoop> gaetronik: this gives back nothing
<_Angelus_> guys
<cps1966> alsa should be 1.0.16
<gaetronik> whoop, looks like you don't have any sound module loaded
<_Angelus_> who putted that unicorn image on desktop of hardy ? O_O
<_Angelus_> i got it after the updates
<gaetronik> so your message is quite normal
<whoop> gaetronik: ok so what do I do?
<teamcobra> hey guys, I have a big problem
<cps1966> whoop:  did you reboot
<whoop> yes
<whoop> I have 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller, it worked before the kernel upgrade
<cps1966> modprobe your module
<gaetronik> whoop, like cps1966 said
<_Angelus_> why will hardy be delayed by 3months? :o
<gaetronik> and if it don't work
<teamcobra> I followed the first 2 pages of the openldap + samba controller howto at http://www.howtoforge.com/openldap-samba-domain-controller-ubuntu7.10-p2, at at the end of the 2nd page, I restarted the server.... I can ping it, but it denies all ssh/http requests
<Pedantic-Steve> Angelus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741833  will explain your desktop]
<gaetronik> use the source luke
<whoop> gaetronik: how do I do modprobe?
<gaetronik> modprobe snd_yourdriver
<whoop> ok, but I don't know which sound driver I was using...
<cps1966> only trouble i'm having is damn usb cam kills off tvcard
<gaetronik> whoop, google is your friend
<rpedro> HAY, Just installed  the LiNsta theme so I can curse at my computer freely, for all the bugs in hardy beta =P
<teamcobra> augh, brb, rebooting
<whoop> allright, maybe I can boot into older kernel, check for sound driver and try in newer kernel ?
<gaetronik> good way to see
<whoop> ok, thanks allot. I'll go and try now
<dwidmann> cdm10: you still around, I have a quick question if you are
<cdm10> dwidmann: hey
<icanhasadmin> question, if i have a beta version of hardy installed.. is there a specific command to get the "final" version come it's release?
<dwidmann> cdm10: assuming you did skip the network configuration stage in the installer, how do you configure the network so it comes up without issue after the install. I've done it before I think, but it has been a long time
<dwidmann> icanhasadmin: nothing more than sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<icanhasadmin> ok that's what i thought
<icanhasadmin> oh and this is probably a stupid question, why do i have 2 options of kernel versions in grub on boot?
<dwidmann> icanhasadmin: I finally resolved my weird boot issue from yesterday this afternoon :)
<_Angelus_> so why is hardy delayed ? :O
<dwidmann> icanhasadmin: iss one gutsy (ie: 2.6.22-14) and the other hardy (2.6.24-12) or do you mean the recovery options?
<gaetronik> _Angelus_, look at your calendar
<whoop> gaetronik: just booted into old kernel and lsmod | grep sn returns allot of stuff
<astan> hey. something is weird. i made a file containing just echo "hello" and tried sourcing it (source <file>). and i get "bash: ELF: command not found".
<_Angelus_> oh
<_Angelus_> another april fool :@
<_Angelus_> lol
<cdm10> dwidmann: after the install, it should just recognize the network as normal.
<HorizonXP> my laptop with an NVidia GoForce 7600 seems to freeze randomly. The mouse still works, and it seems like my applications still run (i.e. music keeps playing), but I can't do anything. Ctrl+Alt+Backspace does nothing. Any help?
<whoop> snd_hda_intel         439768  3
<whoop> snd_pcm_oss            47648  0
<whoop> snd_mixer_oss          20224  1 snd_pcm_oss
<whoop> snd_pcm                92168  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss
<whoop> snd_page_alloc         13200  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
<whoop> snd_hwdep              12552  1 snd_hda_intel
<cdm10> dwidmann: nothing special
<whoop> snd_seq_dummy           5764  0
<gaetronik> whoop, hay one which looks at which seems to be the driver of you card
<whoop> snd_seq_oss            38912  0
<cdm10> !paste | whoop
<ubotu> whoop: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<whoop> snd_seq_midi           10688  0
<whoop> snd_rawmidi            29856  1 snd_seq_midi
<whoop> snd_seq_midi_event     10112  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
<whoop> snd_seq                63232  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
<cdm10> !ops | whoop
<whoop> snd_timer              27912  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
<ubotu> whoop: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<whoop> snd_seq_device         10644  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
<whoop> snd                    70856  17 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_hwdep,snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<dwidmann> cdm10: doesn't seem to here ....
<whoop> soundcore              10400  1 snd
<gaetronik> whoop, modprobe snd_hda_intel
<whoop> whoops
<icanhasadmin> dwidmann: no, its what you mentioned. they both say hardy but they are those 2 kernel versions. it's very odd
<cdm10> dwidmann: that's strange... I haven't ever had issues connecting to a network after an install.
<dwidmann> cdm10: wait, I'm a dingbat, nevermind
<linkinxp> hello!
<Luckrider> hey linkinxp
<linkinxp> :D
<linkinxp> i just install ubuntu and i like it
<linkinxp> on my laptop
<Luckrider> this is the chan for hardy heron
<linkinxp> nice
<Luckrider> np
<linkinxp> now
<linkinxp> how i update my Video drivers?
<linkinxp> i have an inspiron 1525
<cdm10> linkinxp: what do you mean by updating your video drivers?
<linkinxp> does it do it by itself?
<linkinxp> like windows i think it has the generic ones
<dwidmann> cmd10: or wait, nope, still the same problem :(
<cdm10> linkinxp: what type of graphics card do you have?
<linkinxp> is an intel one
<linkinxp> im using a laptop
<Luckrider> what model?
<cdm10> linkinxp: it should be set up automatically
<icanhasadmin> linkinxp: please please please type complete thoughts out on 1 line. there are too many people here to write 2 words per line.
<linkinxp> sorry!
<icanhasadmin> sok
<Luckrider> if not you can go to applications> other> Monitors and Graphics
<cdm10> linkinxp: if you were using a card that would need restricted drivers (nVidia or ATi), it would prompt you to install it, but intel will work fine without any additional work on your part.
<Luckrider> there you can change it
<dwidmann> linkinxp: should need the intel driver ... xserver-xorg-video-intel
<linkinxp> mmm ok ok ill check it
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<astan> ah nevermind, i found the solution to my problem (http://thats-not-working.blogspot.com/2007/12/bash-elf-command-not-found.html)
<icanhasadmin> dwidmann: hardy supports DRI with all intel cards by default.. i've seen it..
<linkinxp> u see it has a Generic one! ill see how to install the right ones thanks guys\
<adinc_> i'm getting Errors were encountered while processing: timidity
<dwidmann> icanhasadmin: I agree, I'm using a 1420n right now!!
<adinc_> does someone know how to fix this
<teamcobra> anyone have any ideas re: the refusing ssh/http?
<teamcobra> I kind of need to figure it out before I get kvm over ip going, it's $20/hr :/
<linkinxp> Hardy wont come out in 23 days?
<icanhasadmin> why not?
<m13> 8.07
<teamcobra> it's not scheduled to ;p
<jbroome> it comes out when it's ready
<Luckrider> it should be ready though
<sotap> so the topic is an April Fools?
<jbroome> is that today?
<teamcobra> I'm guessing ;p
<icanhasadmin> is it bad if apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't work?
<_Angelus_> if there is no updates, it will not work
<billisnice> i can not get movie player to play dvd's. I am using the gstream version?
<icanhasadmin> _Angelus_: except on this box, i'm running gutsy
<teamcobra> I'm having a crisis ;p
<dwidmann> cdm10: I'm still getting a hostname lookup failure :(
<dwidmann> cdm10: more proof that I'm a dingbat, I put in the command backwards o.O
<dwidmann> cmd10: wait, that dind't work either
<billisnice> it says it can not find autorun
<mc-george> hey guys, was just wondering if the sound problem is fixed in 8.04?
<teamcobra> ok, kvm is up, the box is hanging at starting kernel log daemon
<icanhasadmin> mc-george: what sound problem?
<teamcobra> which is no good.... ;p ;p how do I fix it?
<icanhasadmin> mc-george: every sound card works in ubuntu with few exceptions. sometimes it just takes some tweaking.
<mc-george> the problem where you hear static or random noise with headphones
<icanhasadmin> mc-george: that would be more of an alsa update/upgrade if i'm not mistaken
<mc-george> a what?
<ph8> Is update-manager a GUI app?
<Tuv0k> I associated totem with m3u and told ffbeta4 to remember it, yet nothing appears in the applications preferences. Where can I tell ff to forget that last request?
<icanhasadmin> alsa... the audio drivers.
<ph8> is there a way to upgrade to hardy for a server? i.e. without using update-manager?
<mc-george> how do I update those?
<icanhasadmin> mc-george: manual download from their website and compile it yourself
<mc-george> I don't know how to do that, you think there is a tutorial?
<icanhasadmin> mc-george: there are hundreds of them, lol
<icanhasadmin> google is your friend. for now i must take off tho.
<mc-george> how do I find out which one i need?
<mindframe-> ph8, i think(not sure) you just replace all instances of gutsy w/ hardy in /etc/apt/sources.list. apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<icanhasadmin> mc-george: well i would just use the latest drivers, there aren't different ones for different cards.
<mc-george> how do I know if I'm using them
<teamcobra> wow, looks like this box is h0sed
<mc-george> anyone know about my problem and if it is fixed in 8.04?
<linkinxp> hey guys how i put this commando xkill into a keyboard shortcut?
<_Angelus_> so
<_Angelus_> is there a way to make hardy use emerald as window decorator?
<_Angelus_> :/
<m13> replace --emerald ?
<_Angelus_> not the geeky way
<_Angelus_> :p
<_Angelus_> like from ccsm
<whoop> My sound driver is gone after latest kernel update. I try to modprobe snd_hda_intel but I get: FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found
<dooglus> this new iwl3945 wireless module is amazing!  I've been online for over 3 hours now without having to reconnect to the router!
<nemo> dooglus: well. I got happy that mine was finally working...
<nemo> but, now it seems to be failing again
<nemo> my only small point of joy is that it apparently is failing in windows too
<nemo> so, is probably all due to the router
<jbroome> or bad hardware
<nemo> dooglus: the interesting thing is that the recorded lease did work
<nemo> jbroome: well. resetting the router worked
<nemo> DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
<nemo> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<nemo> Trying recorded lease 192.168.1.107
<crimsun> whoop: because l-u-m hasn't built yet.
<linkinxp> what do i press to invoke this /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_1???
<crimsun> whoop: just be patient; it'll be available in the next couple days.
<nemo> dooglus: the odd thing about the above results from ifup is that it did not manage even that on its own
<nemo> dooglus: the recorded lease thing I mean...
<nemo> when I connected, eth1 was still down.
<whoop> crimsun: ok so I guess I use old kernel untill release...
<nemo> even though I had asked my mom to try a reboot to test the setup
<Raspberry> another dist-upgrade today
<nemo> jbroome: I 'spose. although only one card to test, and I'm remote
<Raspberry> yeeeeeeeeeeee hawwwwwwww
<crimsun> whoop: right, I'm using a locally modified -12.22 myself.
<nemo> jbroome: and yeah, starting/stopping wifi on router did seem to do the trick
<whoop> thanks
<Raspberry> dooglus: I bought a new router and my connectivity issues went away
<Raspberry> I can't get 802.11n working on my Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
<Raspberry> It comes with N disabled from the factory :)
<Raspberry> but that was because Intel didn't have working drivers for it last year
<teamcobra_> ok, this box hangs on boot at klogd..... any ideas?
<teamcobra_> it's a server... so I'm working over kvm
<Raspberry> this looks to be the configuration... configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwl4965 ip=192.168.0.1 latency=0 module=iwl4965 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
<Raspberry> but that changes based on the network I'm connected to
<nemo> 17:38 -!- Topic for #ipw2100: http://intellinuxwireless.org - Need ipw{2{{1,2}00,915},3945} iwl{3945,4965} help?  Pastebin  your lspci, dmesg output - http://rafb.net/paste/ || 2.6.24's iwlwifi does not have led or .n support enabled
<nemo> Raspberry: that last bit seems relevant to you
<Raspberry> nemo thx
<Raspberry> yeah :)
<Raspberry> I'm in the channel, I suppose I should read the topic
<Raspberry> 2.4.26 must incorporate the new N support... i hope
<Raspberry> I suppose I could check out 2.6.25 and see what they're doing
<Raspberry> I can't wait until these SSD come down in price
<ph8> should my server be running 2.6.24-12-xen or 2.6.24-12-server?
<ph8> is -server my distribution's kernel and i'm just getting confused -- nothing to do with xen?
<rsk> ph8: do you want xen support ?
<Raspberry> ph8: are you virtualizing anything with XEN on the server?
<Raspberry> ph8: you can run generic and be safe... you can run server and potentially improve performance / memory management
<ph8> yes
<ph8> quite a lot
<ph8> well, it's a virtualisation server :p
<ph8> i've just upgraded my entire OS to get the latest available xen kernel
<ph8> upgrade actually worked and it reboots, which shocks me
<ph8> the VMs won't start quite properly though - 2 out of 4 start and they start as 'paused'
<ph8> any idea why?
<linkinxp> i got it!!!!
<Raspberry> ph8: not really no
<m13> ph8 , try reconfigure VMs ?
<ph8> m13: how do you mean?
<ph8> the cfg files haven't changed
<ph8> oh shit
<ph8> the kernels
<ph8> of course
<ph8> good shout :p
<Raspberry> another big KDE4 update today, eh
<Raspberry> it took 15 minutes to download @ 320KBps
<irelinquish> hey how well does ubuntu work with reading hfs+ partitions?
<ph8> is it just a configuration file thing m13, or do i need to edit anything in the VM?
<ph8> Error: Device 2049 (vbd) could not be connected. losetup /dev/loop18 /home/xen/domains/hades/disk.img
<ph8> argh!
<ph8> anyone seen that before?
<teamcobra_> recovery mode is hanging when I boot the machine up as well
<r0bby> whose ingenius idea was this message: http://pastebin.stonekeep.com/1818
<r0bby> it looks like monkeys randomly choose words and strung em together hoping to make an intelligent sentence.
<teamcobra_> is there a good list somewhere of every single option that can be passed to the kernel from grub?
<ph8> m13, Rasberry: I don't suppose you've ever seen that error before? i can't get any of my vms back online!
<ph8> * Raspberry apols
<m13> ph8 , if they there , they should work
<m13> ph8 , reconfigure VM's
<m13> resintall if needed
<ph8> you mean change their config files to use the new kernels?
<ph8> i can't really reinstall, they're not all mine :o
<m13> reinstall VM
<m13> not images
<ph8> i'm not sure i know what you mean?
<m13> program with what u run images ?
<ph8> reinstall Xen?
<m13> if it not working i would try resintall that
<ph8> hmm
<m13> just dont touch disk images
<m13> and ushould be fine
<m13> btw , i run 8.04 with 2 monitors attached
<m13> and u dont know how perfect lightshow i got on 2nd monitor
<m13> unbelivable
<ph8> i just realised i wasn't in the xen channel :-)
<m13> lol
<ethana2> Creative's at it again!
<r0bby> any idea what http://pastebin.stonekeep.com/1818 << that means
<ethana2> Maybe people will realize the value of freedom
<r0bby> aside from the fact whoever wrote it is a a moron?
<lime4x4> Anyone else running ubuntu-kde4-desktop and having it removed with today's updates?
<lamalex> Can anyone help me troubleshoot pulse audio? I can't get it to play sound out of my card. It worked in alpha6
<mneptok> *THIS* IS SETI ALPHA SIX!
<mneptok> (sorry)
<r0bby> What kind of morons are developing this thing... :/
<lamalex> huh?
<r0bby> Nothing
<r0bby> i have the weirdest error which makes no sense.
<r0bby> shits crashing left and right -- can't boot into gnome except if i choose "failsafe GNOME"
<teamcobra_> hrm, when I pass any options to grub, my server hangs before the kernel even seems to load
<r0bby> all in less than 24hrs of having upgraded...
<tommost> Are you running Xgl?
<r0bby> whatever is default i didnt touch a thing
<m13> r0bby , that why it is called beta :)
<teamcobra_> if anyone has any ideas, _please_  let me know
<r0bby> m13: even debian doesn't fuck up this bad.
<m13> read up r0bby
<r0bby> I know :x
<ompaul> !language | r0bby
<ubotu> r0bby: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<r0bby> Just venting :(
<m13> or read topic
<marsje_> does anyone know how I can tell transmission to save my torrents somewhere else (instead of on my desktop)?
<r0bby> why is it being delayed by 3 months?
<ompaul> r0bby, venting at beta / alpha and not bug fixing reporting or whatever not so productive ;-)
<r0bby> ompaul: yeh but it makes me feel better :)
<r0bby> ompaul: did you see this lovely beauty
<teamcobra_> because I need to pass init=/bin/sh  and vga=778 (so the remote kvm has a compatible res)
<r0bby> Linux rob-laptop 2.6.24-12-generic #1 SMP Wed Mar 12 23:01:54 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<r0bby> er
<r0bby> http://pastebin.stonekeep.com/1818
<mneptok> r0bby: andf if banniong you for language makes us feel better ... ? >:)
<m13> u dont contribute by insulting people that working on it r0bby
<r0bby> good point
<r0bby> that was in dmesg.
<m13> rather go make 5000 line post ;)
<c-ron> marsje_:  Edit -> Preferences , uncheck "prompt for download directory" then pick a directory to the right of that
<r0bby> that is just weird -- and odd that's all I apologize for insulting the devs
 * r0bby hugs ompaul 
<m13> spread love :)
<r0bby> m13: did ya ever see that error?
<m13> kde4 ?
<rpedro> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<marsje_> c-ron: I must be blind because I didn't see the setting even after looking 5 times
<ompaul> r0bby, sorry doing updates error not on display yet
<marsje_> c-ron: thanks :)
<venka1> hello
<venka1> im running gibbon
<venka1> and i hav to boot with acpi=off
<CptAtom> guys, i have one question. i am using hardy heron beta right now...after every restart of my system, the ip settings for my eth0 are gone. they are still displayed correctly on the network manager GUI but i ll have to configure them completely new with "ifconfig" and "route"....any suggestion where i could fix that. i never encountered that problem before with ubuntu
<m13> venka , join #ubuntu
<r0bby> it's just weird
<r0bby> !dual monitors
<ompaul> venka1, that is not a +1 question which is about the next release beta software
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<venka1> else it won't boot, but acpi=off is causing my computer to overheat, i was wondering would heron help fix this acpi problem?
<venka1> like does heron use a better kernel/
<r0bby> !XineRama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<marsje_> CptAtom: check /etc/network/interfaces and see if it has a line that says: auto eth0
<m13> ye, dual monitor should be autodetected  on install, and not have light show on 2nd screen, pitty i can record this, like C64 loading from tape :P
<teamcobra_> so I guess my system's hosed, and there's nothing I can do about it
<teamcobra_> even though I found what's causing klogd to crash
<teamcobra_> and I have a 1500 colocated paperweight ;p
<CptAtom> @ marsje_ nope...no auto eth0, it saysauto lo
<CptAtom> iface lo inet loopback
<CptAtom> iface eth0 inet static
<CptAtom> address 192.168.0.13
<CptAtom> netmask 255.255.255.0
<CptAtom> gateway 192.168.0.111
<rpedro> can someone check something for me if their not too busy: check if the bitstream vera monospace, the dejavu sans monospace, and monospace fonts all look the same please?
<CptAtom> so it's a static entry
<marsje_> CptAtom: check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/185854
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185854 in gnome-system-tools "Setting static IP in Network Settings doesn't produce correct data" [High,Confirmed]
<CptAtom> oh
<r0bby> m13: I'm not a troll honestly
<c-ron> venka1: read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476489
<r0bby> ubuntu uses Xorg or Xfree86 :/
<r0bby> GOD I _HATE_ asking questions on irc
<r0bby> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ompaul> !msgthebot | r0bby
<m13> r0bby ?
<ubotu> r0bby: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<r0bby> ompaul: sorry.
 * r0bby sighs 
<CptAtom> so i fixed the file...
<CptAtom> thx guys...i am going to test it right now
<teamcobra_> r0bby: xorg
<Raspberry> God here
<Raspberry> what seems to be the problem?
<r0bby> teamcobra_: thought so
<Raspberry> then why'd you ask
<r0bby> thanks :)
<Raspberry> :p
<r0bby> confirmation.
<Raspberry> from somebody on IRC?
<teamcobra_> Raspberry: I have a prob for ya.... passing any options to the kernel in grub makes it hang right off the bad (blinking cursor, no activity)
<teamcobra_> bad/bat
<Raspberry> teamcobra_: nvidia card?
<teamcobra_> Rasp: nope, ati integrated
<Raspberry> I've seen it with Nvidia
<Raspberry> basically the splashy thing can't set the right resolution
<teamcobra_> I just want to init=/bin/sh :( :(
<teamcobra_> if I disable splash, it hangs too
<teamcobra_> same w/ quiet
<Raspberry> have you tried  the recovery kernel?
<teamcobra_> yeah, same result
<teamcobra_> and I don't have physical access to the box
<sourcemaker> does kubuntu supports WPA2?
<Raspberry> i like how you add critical pieces at the end :P
<teamcobra_> I've been talking about it for the past hr
<Raspberry> i tune out a lot
<Raspberry> I'm getting old
<teamcobra_> if I had physical access, I'd just reinstall ;p but nop
<teamcobra_> it's a colocated server
<Raspberry> so what is it doing?
<Raspberry> so you can get to the box
<tgelter> sourcemaker: yes
<Raspberry> via the network
<Raspberry> and when you reboot it hangs?
<sourcemaker> tgelter: only with ndiswrapper or can I configure this via GUI?
<Raspberry> you have a control card in it to reboot it remotely?
<teamcobra_> hanging at klogd, looks like this is the issue: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/15462
<Raspberry> are you running 7.10 or 8.04?
<teamcobra_> yeah, I can reboot remotely, and have kvm-over-ip running today
<teamcobra_> 8.04
<tgelter> sourcemaker: I assume you are using NetworkManager. if so, it should work out-of-the-box assuming your wireless adapter is working at all...(you can connect to unsecured networks, yes?)
<Raspberry> you're saying passing ANY options makes it hang?
<Raspberry> like passing VGA=
<jimiridge> sourcemaker, what wifi card/chip do you have
<teamcobra_> yup, or changing ANY options
<tgelter> sourcemaker: some adapters may need updated kernel modules however
<Raspberry> teamcobra_: what kernel?
<Raspberry> 24-12
<Raspberry> ?
<teamcobra_> yeah, server
<Raspberry> i haven't worked with the server kernel
<teamcobra_> yeah, my first time and not so fun ;p
<teamcobra_> it is stable as hell when it's up tho ;)
<Raspberry> so is generic
<Raspberry> I haven't had a kernel panic since I debian SID when I a bad hard drive
<Raspberry> in 2003
<Raspberry> I'd say try installing generic once
<Raspberry> for fun
<Raspberry> and see if you can set any options
<Raspberry> eliminate the variables
<Raspberry> have you run a update-grub, btw?
<Raspberry> another thing... what's the fstab look like
<Raspberry> and another thing... what are the permissions of /var/log
<Raspberry> I think the question you sent me has little or nothing to do with your issue
<m13> is it normal that liveCD drops u out language menu when it boots ?
<jcole> im trying to install the latest hardy beta from the destop cd and cant figure out how to find my raided /home partition
<jcole> perhaps i can modprobe something in ctrl-alt-f1?
<jcole> software raid0
<abarbaccia> hey - what package do i file a bug under like this : wireless network connections are not established until the first user logs in. this causes problems when you reboot the machine from over the network and the connection is never re-established
<butterfree> before I search the forum... is there a known issue for firefox and gmail... specifically, also... some of the fonts look "off"
<jng> butterfree: are you on an lcd display?
<jng> fonts looked horrible when i first got on to hardy
<tgelter> abarbaccia: NetworkManager would be my guess (assuming you are using it)
<abarbaccia> thanks
<tgelter> abarbaccia: if not, whatever package provides the tool you are using to configure your device. (or whatever package provides the network config script if you aren't using any tool to configure)
<jng> system -> preferences -> appearance and tweaking the fonts stuff helped for me..
<jng> (ie needed subpixel smoothing turning on)
<m13> abarbaccia: same problems here
<jimiridge> well there are ways to get network initiated during boot
<m13> jimiridge: yes there are ways , but thats not the solution :)
<teamcobra_> rasp: I can't get into the box :p :p :p
<teamcobra_> brb
<jimiridge> yes actually it would be a solution
<jimiridge> has nothing to do with gnome-network-manager
<Raspberry> heh
<Raspberry> teamcobra_: ok .. I have to run an errand
<Daisuke_Ido> lovely...  networkmanager completely loses my wireless between a suspend and resume
<teamcobra_> ok ;)
<jimiridge> need to remove and reinsert the kernel module
<pagan0ne> hey, im having trouble getting kubuntu 8.04 up and running, installed it on a sata setup, dualbooting vista (rarley used). upgraded from gutsy, now grub says file not found when trying to boot anything other than windows, i do have a seprate /boot partition, and my /home partition is on a 2nd drive... any ideas?
<linkinxp> is should work fine
<linkinxp> from windows erase the linux partitions
<linkinxp> and reinstall everything
<linkinxp> thats what i did for ubuntu cause i had kubuntu before
<linkinxp> pagan0ne:  did u read me?
#ubuntu+1 2008-04-02
<bluefoxx> so how long until hardy goes official?
<jchase> the wiki page still shows april 24th?
<linkinxp> yea
<linkinxp> 23 days more
<jchase> ooh, suweeet
<jchase> the title says there is a 3 motnh delay?
<jimiridge> to change acpi/suspend/resume things double check /etc/acpi/
<pagan0ne> linkinxp sorry went afk door, yeah tried that
<linkinxp> pagan0ne:  its ok
<linkinxp> it worked for me
<hydrogen> yep jchase, it will be
<hydrogen> figure it makes sense to push the entire cycle back three months in order to be more in tune with other release cycles
<seiflotfy> hi guys
<seiflotfy> small prblem here
<linkinxp> hi
<jimiridge> like add a script int /etc/acpi/resume.d/wifi   that rmmod's your wifi kmod and remodprobes it
<seiflotfy> somehow firefox doesnt know what to open pdf files here
<jchase> hydrgen: it wil be delayed? the lts release?
<pagan0ne> linkinxp i think the problem it grub is looking in the wrong partition to find whatever file its looking for, not sure as i dont know much about grub, i never had to tinker with it on gutsy or fristy
<seiflotfy> and there is nothing under open with
<seiflotfy> that goes for almost everything
<seiflotfy> even videos and txt files
<seiflotfy> even archiver doesnt know what to do
<linkinxp> pagan0ne:  but grub install in the partition that has ubuntu so if u erase it! it wont load anymore until u install it again ( ubuntu)
<jimiridge> signal to noise ratio sux
<pagan0ne> linkinxp doesnt grub boot off the bootblock, and then load the kernel from the correct partition to bring the system up?
<pagan0ne> linkinxp i already reinstalled grub when hardy installed, it should i would think configure itself correctly?
<linkinxp> pagan0ne:  im not sure thats why my best answer will be just to erase that partition and create it again trough the ubuntu installation
<_ke> Simos Xenitellis around?
<seiflotfy> guys somehow archivr doesnt know what to open stuff with
<seiflotfy> neither does firefox
<pagan0ne> linkinxp hehe tried that like i said, still no go, think its a bug with sata and the beta of hardy
<linkinxp> i have a sata and hardy
<linkinxp> pagan0ne:  in a laptop inspiron 1525 and it did it
<bluefoxx> pagan0ne: SATA troubles?
<pagan0ne> bluefoxx yeah
<pagan0ne> linkinxp this is a custom built desktop
<bluefoxx> pagan0ne: you overclocking at all>?
<linkinxp> pagan0ne:  maybe thats the key
<pagan0ne> bluefoxx not currently, maby in the future
<bluefoxx> pagan0ne: ah. overclocking could cause the sata bus to be faulty
<bluefoxx> it happened to me
<linkinxp> anyone knows about a free viewer online?
<pagan0ne> bluefoxx: really dont need to overclock this system right now ;)
<pagan0ne> linkinxp maby once i get it watercooled
<bluefoxx> i used to puch my 2.93 celeron to 3.75 and my sata was glitchy. downing it to a meek 3.27  fixed it now
<bluefoxx> hehe, i wan water cooling
<bluefoxx> but once i upgrade my nvidia
<linkinxp> oc only get hardware dies quickly
<pagan0ne> got 2 8800gtx's 2 500 gb sata drives, 4gb 4800 ddr2
<linkinxp> :)
<pagan0ne> on a 3.2 dual core amd 64\
<linkinxp> no need of OC
<pagan0ne> is there any way to get the livecd to rerun just the grub config part of it? or maby a more detailed advanced grub config menu?
<jimiridge> chroot to your installed partition and install grub from there
<pagan0ne> jimiridge how would i go about doing that?
<jimiridge> read through the general gentoo docs  "mount /dev/drive /mnt/drive && mount -t proc proc /mnt/drive/proc/ && chroot /mnt/drive"
<pagan0ne> mount /dev/sda1 to /mnt/linux and then chroot /mnt/linux ?
<m13> i am trying to install amd64 livecd , but it gets stucked on importing documents and settings, which i didnt chose any to import. it is going like this for 10 min now, is that normal ?
<jimiridge> then configure,run grub from the chroot
<linkinxp> where u change cursors??
<m13> i can open programs and work normaly on live cd, but installer seems stuck
<linkinxp> i dont think its normal
<bluefox|gaming> im going to take a wild guess and say it would be supremely stupid to plug in a hard disk controller board with no drive on it[my little sister asked XD]
<jimiridge> lol and you were telling me i'm wrong about network init scripting m13
<linkinxp> maybe the CD/DVD its bad?
<Tuv0k> someone here said pulseaudio is not in xubuntu
<Tuv0k> how wrong was that?
<m13> jimiridge: lol, i installed alternate cd without problem and livecd just dont work
<Tuv0k> its supposed to be enabled by default
<Tuv0k> what gives?
<teamcobra_> is there another command that will allow me to boot straight into a prompt at grub, other than init=/bin/sh ?
<m13> jimiridge: and ididnt say u are wrong, i said that is not the way lol
<teamcobra_> I've got it to accept most commands I pass now, but init=/bin/sh or bin/bash doesn't work
<pagan0ne> jimiridge : chroot returns/; cannot run command /bin/basg : no such file or directory
<hydrogen> don't typo?
<jimiridge> hah
<hydrogen> it helps.
<jimiridge> go pray to your pagan gods nekid and they might help you
<teamcobra_> this f#@#@ ldap config is referencing ldapi instead of ldap, preventing me from even logging in "in front of" (kvm-over-ip) the box... it hangs now after I input my user/pass
<teamcobra_> all I need to do is get into a prompt and change the config and reboot
<Tuv0k> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<billisnice> anyone know how to solve totem's ubuntu 8.04 movie player "could not read from resource"?
<bluefox|gaming> billisnice: check the device connections? make sure you have decoders/codecs?
<m13> so, someone had similar expiriance on amd64 livecd freezing on install step 6/7 ?
<billisnice> how do u get the codecs?  thanks
<bluefox|gaming> im having trouble booting my other machine off of a scsi disk. p3@450, 768 ram, hangs at grub
<bluefox|gaming> testing disk integrity now
<m13> billisnice: apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pagan0ne> jimiridge got it chrooted, but now /dev/ is missing all my entries for my drives, there in the other root's /dev
<ph8> hmm, anyone know how i can get a copy of mkinitrd?
<dimitree> How to install libstdc++.so.5 ?
<m13> ph8 , should be on CD ?
<billisnice> i get this msg E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<jimiridge> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<r0bby> billisnice: make sure you dont have update manager or synaptic running
<bluefox|gaming> try sudo or chown/chmod
<r0bby> also apt-get needs to be run as root.
<dimitree> How to install libstdc++.so.5 ? :)
<r0bby> so like bluefox|gaming said -- do sudo apt-get
<jimiridge> pagan0ne, sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/root/dev
<jimiridge> :P
<dimitree> apt-get cant find that file
<ph8> m13: got mkinitramfs cheers
<bluefox|gaming> im just glancing back at this window now and then, im labeling boot cds and troubleshooting my other machine, while hunting for a cheap 3 drop 68 pin scsi cable
<m13> ph8 nps
<r0bby> anybody have any luck w/ dual heads (using the configs tool) it's hell.
<bluefox|gaming> r0bby: dual heads??...
<hydrogen> I got dual head once
<hydrogen> best night of my life
<billisnice> i did  apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and it did it thing,  does it install codecs automatically?
<bluefox|gaming> hydrogen: ><
<r0bby> dual monitors
<bluefox|gaming> r0bby: oh, idk bout that. im hunting for a second one for my main as well[craigslist==win]
<m13> which VGA u have r0bby ?
<r0bby> Acer AL2016W 20" Wide Screen
<m13> graphic card robby
<bluefox|gaming> what happened to my "copy disk" option in the context menu for my cds/dvds? i need to make a usage copy of my new set of ubuntu cds they sent me!
<bluefox|gaming> i dont want to have to wait for k3b to download as my connection is more or less dialup
<m13> brasero ?
<m13> bluefox|gaming: u have brasero ?
<bluefox|gaming> brasero?
<bluefox|gaming> wait
<bluefox|gaming> m13: yes
<m13> use that
<r0bby> Intel onboard -- hold
<r0bby>  Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<m13> and u want use that for two monitors ?
<r0bby> if possible -- laptops _DO_ have a VGA port :)
<r0bby> it's gotta be possible
<m13> cant help you there, but yes should be posible , at least to have same screen on both
<r0bby> I just wanna be able to extend my screen to the left
<r0bby> doubling screen real estate :)
<linkinxp> how i keep my windows shared folders from being removed everytime i reboot from my desktop???
<m13> i use two , but on nvidia, very easy to config
<r0bby> :(
<ph8> m13: Using mkinitramfs, if i want the equivalent of mkinitrd's --preload... do i just put the name of the thing in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules?
<m13> ph8, sry dont understand :/
<jimiridge> r0bby,
<bluefox|gaming> hehe. i need to find a linux OS that can fit on a 100 meg full height hard disk[1989 anyone?]
<ph8> anyone? please, in desperate need of help
<jimiridge> i have that same graphics card and i just hoooked up a monitor to try it out and works fine
<linkinxp> bluefox|gaming:  Damn Small Linux
<jimiridge> i have cloned output now
<hydrogen> bluefox|gaming: why?
<bluefox|gaming> linkinxp: got that lol. im trying to find others
<linkinxp> bluefox|gaming:  lol thats the smallest one that i know of
<m13> puppylinux
<linkinxp> :P
<bluefox|gaming> hydrogen: cause i have a few laying around and wanna do sumething with them other than disassemble them
<hydrogen> bluefox|gaming: why?
<hydrogen> your going to be pulling your hair out and slamming your head against the wall after three minutes
<jimiridge> just had to manually play with System>Screen Resolution and enable the vga out
<hydrogen> and you'll be out a cd
<jimiridge> Fn key doesnt do it... untill i make a script to do it
<jimiridge> neato compiz
<m13> whos bright idea was to put on ISO linux that weird things ?:(
<m13> the TEST system without install have INSTALL ICON wich DONT work
<m13> LOL?!?
<xNULL> hello, I need some help. I just did an upgrade from gutsy to hardy heron, and after it upgraded & rebooted my pc, the font is SUPER tiny and I get a message saying It can't start GNOME Desktop settings.
<bluefox|gaming> hydrogen: lol. theyre 50 pin scsi, tested OK
<m13> bluefox|gaming: search for some firewall distribution or somthing, on 100MB u wont be able to do anything
<xNULL> does anyone have any ideas?
<m13> so, on liveCD prism54usb working, on alternate cd , prism54usb droping conection
<AmyRose> Delayed by three months?
<linkinxp> a good program for Webcams?
<bluefox|gaming> linkinxp: camstream, cheese...search repos
<linkinxp> ok :P
<getthearm> anyone want to help me?
<teamcobra_> getthearm, what's up
<bluefox|gaming> getthearm: what is it?
<getthearm> my sound card has serious problems when i install virtual box
<teamcobra> what kinds of problems?
<getthearm> as soon as i restart, theres a red x thru the volume control int e tray and when i double click it says gstreamer could not find a device
<getthearm> that is, i restart when i install virtual box and before i set it up
<teamcobra> hrm, try reinstalling your kernel modules package
<teamcobra> it seems like vbox's modules hosed your sound modules
<getthearm> yeah i thought it might have been an issue with my groups
<getthearm> how do i reinstall my kernel modules
<r0bby> :(((
<getthearm> sorry i am a retard
<getthearm> i have reinstalled ubuntu like 30 times because my computer hates me
<getthearm> but i love it, this sound card problem blows tho
<getthearm> its like the only thing holding me back
<m13> does it work without virtualbox ?
<getthearm> yeah
<getthearm> its as soon as i install virtualbox thru apt-get
<getthearm> and then it tells me to restart
<m13> so why u instaled 25 more times ? :)
<getthearm> well it was compiz at first ;-P
<getthearm> now its virtualbox haha
<getthearm> i am a n00b
<getthearm> you can tell because i used zeros instead of o's for noob
<jeffd> What is the info about the 3 month delay?
<m13> yesterday joke jeffd
<jeffd> ok
<getthearm> how do i resintall my kernel modules?
<m13> getthearm: did u add modules for vbox to kernel ?
<getthearm> i dunno, i followed the lifehacker tut on "seamless ubuntu and xp"
<getthearm> i didnt do anything much with the command line
<getthearm> http://lifehacker.com/367714/run-windows-apps-seamlessly-inside-linux
<m13> let me see
<ph8> when's hardy's release date?
<nosrednaekim> april 24
<ph8> ta :o)
<bluefox|gaming> should put it in the channel topic
 * r0bby kicks the wall 
<nosrednaekim> uhh the title does say when tis coming out :P
<bluefox|gaming> >>
<m13> getthearm: did u install ose-modules ?
<verb3k> Whatever happened to the to the kernel scheduler bug? (I've been trying to find it's entry in launchpad but no luck so far)
<Arand> Is anybody else having problems with wireless authentications?
<getthearm> ya i installed virtualbox-ose-modules-generic
<getthearm> the thing is my sound works before i install virtual box
<m13> getthearm: u added user ?
<getthearm> yeah sudo usermod -G vboxusers -a mike
<getthearm> (mikes my acct name)
<Arand> verb3k: that happened to me with another one, do a search and include all possible statuses "new, fix released (especially)" etc.
<eythian> Hi, after the last updates and reboot, I've lost the nvidia driver and my wireless.
<m13> what audio card u have and what driver u using ?
<xNULL> alsa
<verb3k> Arand, I see
<linkinxp> how i update drivers? video drivers?
<jbroome> linkinxp | !nvidia
<getthearm> ok i have 2, i have an integrated intel HD and an audigy
<Arand> I can get connection to the wireless just fine but when I try to put in certificate file and password it just dies, and then nm-applet starts crashing randomly, and asking for keyring authentications...
<jbroome> !nvidia | linkinxp
<ubotu> linkinxp: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<getthearm> i disabled the instal sound card in bios
<getthearm> and am using the audigy 1
<getthearm> intel* instead of instal
<getthearm> oops lol
<Arand> verb3k: If the bug has been fixed that is a likely cause
<r0bby> whoa a lot of people are having issues :/.
<verb3k> Arand, hope it is fixed, cause it affects the system's speed
<linkinxp> humm ok thanks
<linkinxp> but its an Intel 965 Gm
<bluefox|gaming> w00t! a box of free hard drives and a wireless router! craislist == wins!
 * bluefox|gaming needs lots of hard drives
<eythian> $ sudo modprobe nvidia
<eythian> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<eythian> any thoughts on that?
<linkinxp> "o"
<getthearm> nice bluefox
<getthearm> craigslist is the shit
<bluefox|gaming> getthearm: indeed^^. i got a 200$ maxtronic babyarena 3xide to scsi raid0/1/5 for $20 and a stick of ram!
<getthearm> haha dope
<getthearm> can anyone tell me why my soundcard isnt working after i install  virtualbox in hardy
<getthearm> there is a red x thru my sound device in the tray
<getthearm> i have no idea how to fix it
<eythian> OK, something really wrong with modules:
<eythian> sudo modprobe iwl3945
<eythian> FATAL: Module iwl3945 not found.
<literal> will hardy inclide Perl 5.10?
<eythian> /lib/modules/2.6.24-12-generic/ubuntu/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlwifi/compatible/iwl3945.ko exists
<literal> include*
<bluefox|gaming> getthearm: got  a free 50pin seagate barracudda scsi 4.4 gig drive with it, and hes giving me a 9 gig later on once i trade a wificard or something for some 18 gig drives too!! and yesterday i got a pair of 9 gig 68 pin scsis for $5 each plus free 50pin 1988/89 100/200 meg drives XD[i dont mind old stuff]
<eythian> OK, I figured it out. There was a kernel update to 2.6.24-13, but no restricted modules to match it, so all that stuff craps out.
<getthearm> wow i love computer part hookupes
<RAOF> eythian: But linux-meta hasn't been updated yet, right?  Did you manually pull in the 2.6.24-13 kernel?
<getthearm> i am trying to build an LCD overhead prjector at the moment
<getthearm> i want to find an old school overhead projector for like 20 bucks
<Tuv0k> halfway there
<Tuv0k> pulseaudio starts if I run it from cli
<atlef> i thougt pulseaudio was enabled by default in hardy?
<getthearm> red baron french bread pizzas are soooo tasty
<atlef> *thought
<Tuv0k> but not from boot?
<eythian> RAOF: nope. I just ran updates, rebooted when I was told, and it failed to work.
<bluefox|gaming> getthearm: lol. i could have grabbed one of those. my principal let me take w/e i needed from a room of junk before they demoed the building. tis wear i got me scsi adaptor and a few cables, plus a few copmuters worth of parts[forgot to grab PSUs or casings though o.<]
<getthearm> damn, i worked for my school and got like 7 comps too
<getthearm> but they never offered me an overhead projector, if they had i would be watching HD movies in 100" right now :-O
<getthearm> i love free stuff :-D
<RAOF> eythian: Hm.  I don't know why - linux-meta still points to -12, from what I can see?
<eythian> brb
<gluer> bluefox: so are you setting up hardy on this old stuff?
<bluefox|gaming> gluer: i got a asus p2b-f with a p3@450 and 768 ram, nvidia tnt2 or sumfin[its unlabled], adaptec 2940w with a 4.4gb seagate barracuda 50pin scsi drive on itand two maxtor 200mb 50 drives[for docs], cmi8738 OEM PCI soundcard and 3com 10baset 10/100 cyclone ethernet adaptor in it, plus a lg dvdrom drive and 52x cdrom drive in it for kicks
<bluefox|gaming> just finished installing hardy in it
<bluefox|gaming> and just hit enter to reboot XD
<num> anytime i use apt tools i get an error with timidity package, it claims that it needs to be reconfigured and errors occure. what can i do to correct this?
<eythian> RAOF: I think it was virtualbox-ose-modules that pulled it in. I may have installed the -13 one by accident.
<eythian> RAOF: ok, definitely virualbox, it forced the upgrade.
<eythian> (I had manually installed the -12 ones, but an update or something pulled it up to -13)
<RAOF> Ada!
<bluefox|gaming> hehe, i figured out how to make pastebin readable again.
<DarphBobo> what? delayed 3 months?
<Dr_willis> num,  try sudo dpkg-reconfigure WHATEVERPACKATGENAME
<atlef> DarphBobo:  haha
<atlef> DarphBobo: aprilfools
<atlef> i think
<DarphBobo> ok, was that april fools joke?
<DarphBobo> lol
<num> Dr_willis: ok
<getthearm> if i get rickrolled one more time
<num> Dr_willis: it says /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: timidity is broken or not fully installed
<eythian> you guys know that it's April 2nd in over half the world now, right? :)
<getthearm> i swear
<atlef> DarphBobo: but they should, then ff3 will be done, and not a beta
<Dr_willis> num,  try removing it?
<bluefox|gaming> GIRR!!!!
<mneptok> getthearm: http://cgi.fark.com/cgi/fark/youtube.pl?IDLink=3507883
 * bluefox|gaming needs an 'angry eyes' ascii emote...
<atlef> i really do hate ff3, and its dependencies
<bluefox|gaming> why will grub not boot from a scsi disk drive?
<bluefox|gaming> they boot winblows fine <. <
<RAOF> atlef: What are its' evil dependencies?
<num> Dr_willis: removed, it was a midi to whatever converter. i dont even know what for this was installed
<atlef> not possible to remove, screws with my ff2
<Dr_willis> num,  :) easy enough eh..
<num> Dr_willis: thank you!
<DarphBobo> ff3 seems cool to me
<atlef> RAOF: and a lot of the plugins will be removed if you remove ff3
<icesword> come on,this is april 2 today
<derspankster> not yet here
<icesword> hmm
<atlef> DarphBobo: i agree, but it is beta, and 8.04 is a LTS
<atlef> DarphBobo: and the mozillateam will not be ready with ff3 until june as i understand
<derspankster> FF3 is good but still needs a lot of work
<RAOF> atlef: Ah, right.  So it's not actually the dependencies of ff3 that you don't like, it's things being dependant on ff3.  Right. (Is ff2 even in the archives still?)
<m13> 0_o
<derspankster> I'm sure it is
<atlef> RAOF: yes, i have ff2 installed because of my extensions
<toorima> im installing hardy with the alternate disk, due to encryption setup, but i get to pick between 3 kernels, linux-generic, linux-image-generic and linux-image-2.6.24-12-generic, whats the difference?
<atlef> RAOF: try removing ff3 after you have installed ff2 and you will see what i mean
<derspankster> Of course, I've only been running the beta since this morning
<atlef> RAOF: it will also ruin your ff2 profile
<RAOF> atlef: Oh, cool.  Bugs filed?
<atlef> RAOF: yes, but no responce so far
<linkinxp> hey guys i did this mkdir ~/src; cd ~/src; git-clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/mesa/mes now what?? is the next step??
<atlef> RAOF: maybe im alone on this one
<atlef> RAOF: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayerplug-in/+bug/204203
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204203 in mplayerplug-in "difficult to remove FF3 beta, and keep FF2 functionality" [Undecided,New]
<Stroganoff> after upgrading from gutsy to hardy, the font size of the XDM login prompt is huge, no matter what Xresource file i use
<dotech> the beta release notes link in the topic doesn't go to an existing wiki page
<num> is there something like mathcad a calculus application alternatif?
<dotech> actually it probably does, my client stinks :(
<dotech> anyone know the full link? my topic cuts off after "Bet"
<Pici> dotech: its not just you... hold on
<RAOF> atlef: Oh, right.  That probably won't be fixed, because we'd (probably) need to build two plugins, one for ff2 & one for ff3.
<Pici> dotech: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta
<bluefox|gaming> i there a version of this >http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown i can use with a bb sig?
<atlef> RAOF: that is most likely the case, but i need my extensions, so i will have to live with it till they are supported by ff3
<RAOF> atlef: Yeah.  Sucks.
<atlef> RAOF: but as i said, i get around it, but it is not ideal
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Hardy will be delayed by 3 months | Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | Please make sure you know how to administer an Ubuntu system (including broken dependencies), and how to fix it when it breaks, before installing Hardy | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto | Beta Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta
<toorima> im installing hardy 32bit with the alternate disk, but i get to pick between 3 kernels, linux-generic, linux-image-generic and linux-image-2.6.24-12-generic, whats the difference?
<RAOF> toorima: That sounds like a bug.  All those kernels are the same, at various dependency levels.
<RAOF> toorima: Choose linux-generic.
<atlef> RAOF: and as long as i use the profilemanager to start ff2 i can live with it
<dotech> cool thanks :)
<gluer> 3 month delay???
<toorima> RAOF: ok thx
<dotech> i was building a new pc this week that i was hoping to upgrade to Hardy, how can I help to make this happen sooner?
<dotech> I am an experienced programmer
<dotech> definitely installing the beta
<tritium> dotech: that's all you need to do.  Just keep up with the updates, and you'll have Hardy.
<dotech> i have a fairly rare system too, 2 PCI-E 16x nvidia graphics cards and 3 monitors
<dotech> so i want to do as much as i can to help
<dotech> tritium, will do
<m13> i have amd64 939 , could i put opteron procesor on this motherboard with hardy installed ?
<luddite_> hi i updated to new dev branch from beta 3(fresh install) and now it wont get past LOADING. PLEASE WAIT
<dotech> the only downside for me is that i have very limited experience with Ubuntu, i have been using various distros of Linux for years though
<r0bby> argh
<ph8> Hi all - is anyone using Xen on Hardy by any chance?
<ph8> I've just upgraded and lost all my DomU networking, it was working fine before upgrade - wondering if anyone's had similar problems
<nomasteryoda> dotech, used debian?
<dotech> yes, often, i know Ubuntu is the successor of Debian, sort of
<nomasteryoda> spawn of the debian more or less
<nomasteryoda> debian still kicks tail
<dotech> for the most part i know the package manager
<nomasteryoda> using it on my ppc imac
<dotech> so thats really all i need to get past most hurdles
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> apt-get is the best
<dotech> haha i wish i had a ppc imac
<dotech> i got the new intel macbook
<nomasteryoda> ah
<dotech> i happen to be a ppc expert
<nomasteryoda> cool
<nomasteryoda> i sold an old macbook... like the 1st gen for 30$ at a yardsale last month
<dotech> hahah
<nomasteryoda> had os8.1 and yellowdog 3.0 on it
<dotech> they go for much more than that these days, i got the cheapest model at a discount for a grand
<nomasteryoda> it was assembled from the dumpster
<nomasteryoda> ya
<dotech> lol
<dotech> yellowdog
<nomasteryoda> yup
<dotech> i used that for a week or so
<nomasteryoda> slow with only 40mb ram, but worked
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<luddite_> dotech: i cant get wireless 802.11g USB dongle to work on a old macbook PPC
<luddite_> i was going to smash it
<dotech> lol
<nomasteryoda> ya i had over 300 updates to debian etch on this one
<nomasteryoda> lol
<luddite_> but it would be usefull as roaming arounf the house
<nomasteryoda> the macbook or the dongle?
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<luddite_> macbook
<dotech> well i know the CPU itself, the architecture, but device drivers for an OS is another story
<nomasteryoda> friend at work told me to drive over to her house and she'd give me a G4
<nomasteryoda> complete system
<frederic> hello all. is there someone that could help me ... I cut / paste a directory from my Destop to another place. paste didn't work and it seems my data are lost. How may I recover them ? thanks !
<dotech> i gave up on Gentoo, i had much more than 300 updates
<dotech> and on my 1ghz amd thunderbird that was a daunting task
<frederic> did cut/past with stupid right click into nautilus (gnome).
<dotech> new d-link switches smell pretty good
<dotech> even has a nice "green ethernet" logo indicating that it consumes less power, haha.
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | Please make sure you know how to administer an Ubuntu system (including broken dependencies), and how to fix it when it breaks, before installing Hardy | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto | Beta Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta
<ZiggyFish_laptop> I'm having a problem with gdm, I was told by Nith (in #ubuntu to ask in this channel)
<ZiggyFish_laptop> gdm hang before i get to log in
<Stroganoff> after upgrading from gutsy to hardy, the font size of the XDM login prompt is huge, no matter what Xresource file i use. any ideas?
<ZiggyFish_laptop> any ideas
<derspankster> how big is it?
<linkinxp> hello why i get this???  *** No rule to make target `/home/linkinxp/src/mesa/makefile.mgw'.
<ZiggyFish_laptop> anyone
<L33tMasta> So I'm still having an issue with shutting down/ restarting causing my screen to start displaying odd color lines and flicker
<Pici> linkinxp: You really shouldnt have to do anything special to that model's drivers working
<linkinxp> now?
<linkinxp> no?
<linkinxp> well everything its special cause im new in this
<fatrat> aloalo.. lil.help. want to dl 8.04B, but is it poss to update to LTS once released or better to wait?
<Pici> linkinxp: If you're brand new, you probably shouldn't be using the beta version
<linkinxp> Pici:  true
<linkinxp> Pici:  well im getting the Stable then
<Pici> Beta = Buggy && Less Support
<linkinxp> ill be back :D
<linkinxp> lol
<L33tMasta> Anyone have an ideas on how I can fix the screen issue? Honesly it can't be good for the moniter
<eythian> L33tMasta: what video card?
<L33tMasta> 8600M GT
<eythian> installed nvidia-glx-new?
<eythian> (and using it?)
<L33tMasta> Yep
<quentusrex> smb video play seems broken....
<quentusrex> I can't open a windows share, and double click to play a video file... I have to manually copy it to my computer, then play it....
<eythian> L33tMasta: nvidia-settings tell you anything useful
<quentusrex> Is this a known bug???
<eternal_p> g'evening all...I am having an odd flash problem, any flash video freezes after two seconds
<eythian> eternal_p: install libflashsupport?
<fatrat> 'reading' Ubuntu Hairy Hardon LOL
<L33tMasta> What's the command for  nvidia-setting
<eternal_p> eythian: already installed
<eythian> quentusrex: I just tested it from a samba share, and it works fine.
<eternal_p> it does work, just hangs after two seconds of video
<atlef> eternal_p: do you use any mediaplayer at the same time
<eternal_p> nope, nothing
<eythian> eternal_p: got the sound settings set to pulseaudio, and is pulseaudio running? It isn't stuck (I've had that happen a couple of times...try killall pulsaudio and restarting it)
<ZiggyFish_laptop> anyway fixed my problem
<eythian> L33tMasta: 'nvidia-settings'
<linkinxp> when 8.04 comes Fully Supported will 7.04 update by itself? or do i need to install it again?
<L33tMasta> Wow..It's not installed?
<eternal_p> eythian: right now, everything is set to auto detect
<eythian> eternal_p: perhaps try forcing it to pulseaudio. I'm thinking the audio buffers fill in 2 secs and it stalls. I've heard of it happening.
<RAOF> linkinxp: If you are running Gutsy (7.10) (or Dapper (6.06), I think) you will be asked whether you want to upgrade.
<L33tMasta> Alright installed. lemme take a look
<RAOF> linkinxp: If you're running Feisty, you'll need to upgrade to Gutsy first, then to Hardy.
<atlef> eythian: this has happend to me
<RAOF> linkinxp: The upgrade-manager will handle this
<linkinxp> RAOF:  nice so what about if im running the beta??
<eternal_p> eythian: same thing, I will trying to kill pulseaudio
<eythian> linkinxp: it'll just work
<RAOF> linkinxp: Hardy beta?  You'll continually update until you hit the release.
<eythian> linkinxp: you don't upgrade from the beta to the release, it just ends up being the release
<linkinxp> nice! well then i will continue with the beta
<linkinxp> eythian:  RAOF u see the problem is with the Intel 965 Gm drivers i have the generics no the real ones
<eternal_p> eythian: good call
<L33tMasta> eythian: Maybe I'm not looking at the right options but everything looks good
<eythian> linkinxp: I don't know anything about Intel video
<eythian> eternal_p: cool
<eythian> L33tMasta: your monitor is correctly plugged in? (stupid question, but you never know)
<L33tMasta> Laptop
<linkinxp> :D
<eternal_p> eythian: ty
<eythian> L33tMasta: ah. Hmm. running compiz? Tried disabling it?
<teamcobra> ldap is making my box refuse to start (hangs at starting kernel log daemon)
<eythian> L33tMasta: oh, just shutdown/startup
<teamcobra> I did, however, get recovery mode working
<eternal_p> eythian: can pulse audio handle multiple audio devices at once?
<eythian> L33tMasta: I've seen that now I think about it, I assumed it was a bug in the nvidia drivers.
<eythian> eternal_p: yep, it does it well. And it works over a network.
<L33tMasta> Yea. As soon as X closes I get a messed up screen
<linkinxp> RAOF:  how the make command works?
<L33tMasta> Looks like a program is running but control-c doesn't shut anything down
<eythian> eternal_p: install padevchooser, paman, pavucontrol and you'll get all the cool toys.
<eternal_p> eythian: odd then, I have my wine'ed slingbox and youtube, I get: Error opening PCM device front:0: Device or resource busy
<JohnPhys> anyone notice that Human-murrine is gone from the "controls" themes that can be selected?
<eythian> L33tMasta: I think the only solution is to get nvidia to fix it :/ it doesn't happen on my laptop any more it seems, but it did in gutsy. It would also do a thing that look like a TV with a broken v-hold.
<eythian> eternal_p: oh, only multiple programs if they all use pulseaudio. It's a PITA. Use 'pasuspender program' to pause pulse, and release the soundcard.
<eternal_p> that already sounds like more trouble than its worth
<eternal_p> I would assume that it just would not play a la windows
<eythian> eternal_p: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup you can force older ALSA programs to use it, details there
<eythian> eternal_p: however, wine's alsa plugin is buggy and doesn't work with it. I have everything else working with the custom .asoundrc that it describes on that page.
<eternal_p> eythian: or I just won't slingbox and youtube at the same time :)
<eternal_p> Jay's game is just about over any ways
<linkinxp> how i keep the shorcuts of my windows shared folders from being deleted when i restart???
<eythian> eternal_p: yeah, if you use pasuspender it'll take care of it for you. I know rhythmbox pauses, and then resumes when the other thing finishes.
<eythian> linkinxp: tell it to bookmark them I think. Although, they might hang around in the places menu anyway. The ssh thing I did does, can't remember if I told it to bookmark or not.
<eythian> I guess I did actually..
<eternal_p> eythian: i'll take a look, thanks!@
<linkinxp> eythian:  is the ones in the desktop
<linkinxp> eythian:  when i go to a shared folder it creates a shortcut but it gets deleted when i reboot
<eythian> eternal_p: I spent a while learning all this over the past few days, trying to make halflife 2 have sound again :)
<eythian> linkinxp: ah, not sure then. I don't do that much.
<linkinxp> eythian:  thanks anyway :)
<eternal_p> eythian: the residant expert :)
<eythian> eternal_p: procrastination is an educational tool :)
<nickwebcoukok> any ideas on how to watch dvd's in 8.04? I've installed the restricted drivers package, but still no joy :(
<nosrednaekim> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<JohnPhys> nickwebcoukok:  What specific steps did you take?  I've got dvd's working in 8.04 w/o medibuntu
<eternal_p> eythian: hear hear
<nickwebcoukok> just installed the system
<nickwebcoukok> and installed mythtv
<nickwebcoukok> wouldnt play DVD's, so tried totem
<nickwebcoukok> and that gave me the Unable to read from media error
<nickwebcoukok> had a look through the packages, and installed anything that could be related to DVD playing (restricted formats) etc.
<Ashex> trying to get a laptop to use a tv as it's main screen
<L33tMasta> Anyone know a good universal repository?
<aaahhh> so, latest updates killed my audio
<Ashex> bios and ubuntu loading screen display on TV
<aaahhh> :(
<Ashex> but once X loads, it switches to the laptop
<Ashex> is there any way yo set the external display as the primary monitor manually?
<aaahhh> yea
<aaahhh> edit your xorg.conf
<aaahhh> file
<Ashex> displayconfig-gtk isn't working very well
<aaahhh> the gui config for x is still a little icky for advanced config
<aaahhh> configs*
<Ashex> any idea what specifically to add in?
<aaahhh> what card you have?
<Ashex> um
<Ashex> old school ATI radeon card
<RAOF> Ashex: xrandr will help.
<IdleOne> !dvd | nickwebcoukok
<RAOF> Ashex: You actually won't need to edit your xorg.conf at all, you can do this all dynamically.
<ubotu> nickwebcoukok: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<aaahhh> true
<RAOF> Ashex: Also, system->Preferences->Screen Resolution may help (you could turn off your laptop screen, leaving only the TV.  Only do this if the TV shows up there, though!)
<aaahhh> anyone have any ideas why my audio died
<aaahhh> i have a nvidia card
<aaahhh> nforce 4 audio
<r0bby> :<
<aaahhh> but when i updated it died
<Ashex> RAOF, I'll look into it
<aaahhh> it died before i restarted after the kernel update
<r0bby> mmm
<aaahhh> so i don't think it's the kernel
<Ashex> I was just trying to do it with displayconfig-gtk
<IdleOne> RAOF, that little script to move files from ubuntu pc to windows pc did not work :/ the rsync thing...
<Ashex> Right now I'm seeing if booting off the live cd will have it display on the tv
<Ashex> I installed with it disconnected
<Ashex> aaaand no dice
<r0bby> :/
<aaahhh> Ashex
<aaahhh> what type of output to the tv
<ampex2> IdleOne: what are you trying to do?
<aaahhh> is it just an rgb cable or is it svideo?
<Ashex> aaahhh, rgb, so standard vga connector
<aaahhh> i see
<IdleOne> ampex2, trying to rsync a folder on ubuntu pc to windows pc
<Ashex> trying to get it to output 640x480
<ampex2> IdleOne: is rsync installed on the windows pc?
<DanaG> Why are my things in /etc/cron.daily not running?
<IdleOne> hmmm I dont think so
<Ashex> currently it's just a proof of concept type of thing
<ampex2> IdleOne: neither ubuntu or windows talk rsync out of the box
<hrlr> Can anyone help me confirm this bug?:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/210095
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210095 in network-manager "NM doesn't pass hostname to DHCP server" [Undecided,New]
<ampex2> IdleOne: why setup a windows share and just mount it directly on ubuntu?
<ampex2> IdleOne: why not rather
<Ashex> this laptop is sloowww
<guspad> DanaG, crond down ? check /var/log/crond (or something like that) or /var/log/messages
<Ashex> 1.8Ghz celeron, but the drive is 4200rpm
<IdleOne> ampex2, why do it that way when I can do it the hard way :)
<ampex2> IdleOne: if you want to use rsync, you'll have to get something like cwrsyncserver setup on the windows machine
<IdleOne> ampex2, I could always just manualy move the files over I just figured I would try being lazy and see if I couldnt get it setup
<ampex2> IdleOne: cwrsyncserver is nice
<ampex2> IdleOne: but it requires some configuration out of the "box"
<IdleOne> I will take a look at it
<aaahhh> rsync is nice if you sync often
<Ashex> RAOF, the external connection shows up in screen resolution
<aaahhh> for one time transfers just use sftp or scp
<Ashex> but changing the resolution to 640x480 and clicking apply does nothing
<Ashex> RAOF, changing both to 640x480 only changes main screen too (was testing which was which)
<Ashex> hmm
<Ashex> I'll keep working on this after dinner
<Ashex> the card is an ati radeon Mobility M7
<Ashex> is there any driver I can use aside from the "ati" driver?
<Ashex> framebuffer or flgrx?
<levmatta> every update I did today just destroyed my system, now even the gnome theme is broken
<levmatta> any ideas why my Human theme is blue ??????
<JohnPhys> levmatta:  yeah, I noticed that the human-murrine is gone
<JohnPhys> levmatta:  that's just the "controls" part though, go to appearance -> theme and select human in the meantime
<levmatta> did that
<levmatta> thanks JohnPhys
<levmatta> why is everything strange today? the kernel xxx.13 is totally broken for one
<JohnPhys> levmatta:  odd, I haven't received a kernel update
<aaahhh> i did
<levmatta> I installed the xxx.13 by half (modules for example did not install)
<aaahhh> ok so pulse audio is not detecting my nvidia sound card
<aaahhh> it just says sinks, simultaneous output
<aaahhh> in devices
<aaahhh> not sure what happened
<levmatta> aaahhh: I have the same problem with audio, but I gess it is because os the modules thing
<aaahhh> broke after apt-get update earlier
<levmatta> aaahhh: check if you have the modules of xxx.13 installed
<RyanPrior> What's with the new Human theme? It's totally borked!
<aaahhh> not really
<levmatta> RyanPrior: mine is also
<aaahhh> oh as in the gnome theme?
<aaahhh> i guess im using clearlooks
<Luckrider> does anyone know if FF Beta 3 Verson 4 offers sound
<aaahhh> doesn't look broken
<Luckrider> I can't get it to work in youtube or Pandora
<aaahhh> offers sound?
<RyanPrior> The interface has been looking really slick with the latest Human, but it just regressed to something straight out of 1992.
<aaahhh> dude, get the latest version of flash
<JohnPhys> The "controls" human-murrine theme seems to have been removed in the latest updates, that's why the theme for many people is messed up.
<Luckrider> I have the latest version
<Luckrider> but there is no sound
<aaahhh> well, my sound just broke
<RyanPrior> JohnPhys: Do you know of a workaround?
<Luckrider> that sucks
<aaahhh> but it was working with firefox before
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> see
<Luckrider> sound works with everthing else
<Luckrider> I am gonna try a different browser
<JohnPhys> RyanPrior:  well, the theme may still exist on the system somewhere (I dont know), but at least it's not selectable.  I just selected teh "Human" theme in the appearance -> themes applet until it gets fixed, so now it looks gutsy-esque
<JohnPhys> On a side note, that vertical orange bar on the left side of all menus in human-murrine should be thinned up *just* a bit, some menus look crowded with it
<mneptok> JohnPhys: to whom are you addressing such sentiments?
<mneptok> JohnPhys: $DEITY or actual developers? :)
<levmatta> any knows what is going on with the packages?
<mneptok> "stuff"
<levmatta> ohhh, I waited the entire day I can wait a lot more
<JohnPhys> mneptok:  just expressing an opinion, that's all :)  I'll always have regular human if it doesn't get thinned up, and I'd rather the devs work on some of the other bugs I filed (rendering latex in inkscape & subpixed font rendering issues in qt apps & gnome terminal) rather than thinning up some orange bar :)
<JohnPhys> *subpixel
<levmatta> just to query: anyone else having problems with the clock applet
<levmatta> ?
<IdleOne> such as?
<earl_> did the latest round of updates break anyone else's system?
<aaahhh> yea
<levmatta> earl_:  Very much yes
<aaahhh> audio is broked
<earl_> it broke mine, i had to change to another visual theme in appearances
<JohnPhys> earl_ : please provide more info, such as what "break ones system" means
<IdleOne> I havent had any updates since yesterday morning
<aaahhh> it appears that the human theme is messed up
<earl_> yes, quite
<crweb> IdleOne: theres a whole huge batch in the last few hours
<levmatta> IdleOne: such as it not opening and freezing the entire gnome-panel
<aaahhh> hmmm
<IdleOne> levmatta, nope dont have that
<aaahhh> i didn't get that bug
<IdleOne> crweb, hmmm strange
<IdleOne> crweb, seems I needed to to an update before dist-upgrade
<earl_> well after i installed the newest round of updates, i restarted and gdm froze on startup
<levmatta> it is really destructive, and to me is usually happens when I am not connected
<earl_> before i could log in
<IdleOne> here we go
<earl_> had to ctrlalt-F2, sudo rm tmp-lock, startx. and when x started, there was some hideous theme from like 1995.
<crweb> i think i might hold off for a bit ;)
<levmatta> IdleOne: the clock applet bug is happening right now, I click it and it fails to open
<earl_> pretty sure it's the modified version of the human theme that comes as default that's broken. "human" is still available, just not "custom" as the dialog's been calling it.
<levmatta> and the hole bar goes numb
<JohnPhys> earl_ : yes, the part of that theme which is new, the "human-murrine" controls, seems to have been removed
<earl_> intentionally?
<IdleOne> levmatta, was this after updates?
<levmatta> no
<JohnPhys> earl_:  no idea, I noticed some theme packages were updated, maybe an old one slipped in that didn't include human-murrine, though I think that'd be unlikely
<IdleOne> levmatta, check dmesg see if it tells you anything
<levmatta> if I kill the gnome-panel process it Usually comes back
<JohnPhys> earl_:  I'd expect it to return shortly
<tkooda> what's the "one sentance description" on how stable hardy desktop is right now?  (got new dell D830 laptop and figured I'd try just install hardy now instead of upgrading in a few weeks)
<Riskbreaker> JohnPhys: i look forward to it
<aaahhh> tkooda, it was extremely stable yesterday
<Riskbreaker> tkooda: it wasn't bad until today. lol
<JohnPhys> tkooda:  Still unstable enough where you don't want to install it as your main os yet, unless you want ot help with testing and filing bugs.
<aaahhh> latest batch of updates b0rked a lot of stuff
<JohnPhys> Riskbreaker:  That's just a guess, I'm not a dev or anything.
<aaahhh> i actually use it as my main OS
<Riskbreaker> JohnPhys: it sounds reasonable to me
<tkooda> url with list of broken stuff?  -so I can decide if I can deal with it as my primary os?
<aaahhh> well it depends on your system
<IdleOne> tkooda, all depends on your hardware
<yotux> Is hardy still going to be delayed in release?
<JohnPhys> aaahhh:  I'm just saying, if there's something he uses specifically that's broken, he'll want to stay away.  Me, for instance, I use the "rendering latex in inkscape" feature regularly, and since that is broken in hardy (still), I don't use it as my main os yet.  That's what spare partitions are for :)
<aaahhh> almost everything works, but the human theme is a little messed up with the updates a little while ago
<tkooda> dell D830.  if there's a list somewhere I can prolly figure out what'll affect me
<levmatta> IdleOne: I could not identify anything
<aaahhh> JohnPhys, that's when i compile it from source
<IdleOne> levmatta, dont know what to tell you. report to launchpad.net
<levmatta> yeah, thanks again
<aaahhh> i compiled mplayer, from source so i could use coreavc :D
<aaahhh> well patched mplayer
<levmatta> on yeat another problem, I have a dell inspiron 1525 and the card reader did not work
<levmatta> I have no clue on what to do
<aaahhh> report it to launchpad
<JohnPhys> aaahhh: yeah, though I like to keep my installs as "vanilla" as possible, so that things are updated nicely through the package manager.  Also, that latex thing is affecting source too, I think.  It's not just a hardy issue iirc
<aaahhh> ah
<aaahhh> well, compiz is still pretty broken
<aaahhh> well not broken per say, but it doesn't work with xv
<Riskbreaker> compiz is most definitely not broken and most definitely works with xv.
<Riskbreaker> duck season!
<crdlb> the only setup left where that doesn't work is fglrx
<aaahhh> oh really
<aaahhh> when was that fixed
<levmatta> compiz is not broken, it just has occasional problems
<aaahhh> well, i meant the xv problem
<aaahhh> it works fine in general
<aaahhh> xv, as in full screen video output
<crdlb> Xv has worked with nvidia forever, with all the open source driver cards since gutsy (except for the intel X3000/3100)
<levmatta> it does not work with Google Earth and Blender though
<crdlb> and now it works with the X3100 in hardy
<aaahhh> not-xjjk, i mean Xv works with nvidia
<levmatta> any one on card readers????
<aaahhh> but when i turn on compiz i can't see the video
<crdlb> yes, I mean "Xv with compiz" when I say "Xv"
<JohnPhys> levmatta:  no idea on the card readers
<aaahhh> yup
<levmatta> oh yeah for me the video does not follow the screen until a delay
<aaahhh> just tried it
<aaahhh> it plays fine, except in full screen
<aaahhh> i think it's some opacity issue i believe
<brianlight> anyone having crazy mouse issues today in hardy
<crdlb> are your fullscreen windows not completely opaque?
<atlef> brianlight: but no, have not experienced it
<aaahhh> they are
<aaahhh> also i have dual screens
<levmatta> JohnPhys: thanks, in the past there was an application that listed all my hardware. now I cannot find it
<aaahhh> but it plays fine moving from one to another
<levmatta> also compiz negative is totally broken
<aaahhh> just doesn't video, freezes frame when in full screen
<brianlight> started haveing issue after a reboot after updating one of the packages that was updated was xserver-xorg-input
<aaahhh> but right now my main problem is sound :(
<levmatta> brianlight: Harddy is totally broken today
<brianlight> cruel april fools joke
<aaahhh> no really
<aaahhh> it is broke
<levmatta> I would recomend not updating and booting to the xxx.12 kernel
<aaahhh> oh god, is this some type of jokes from the developers
<aaahhh> release broked updates
<levmatta> that may be itt
<JohnPhys> lol nice thought, but I doubt it
<JohnPhys> if it were, they should have just changed everyone's background, or the usplash
<levmatta> broken and false dependencies, take that joke Synaptic
<aaahhh> i doubt that would go nicely with the users
<brianlight> so what's all broken today?
<JohnPhys> or autostarted a rickroll in firefox upon boot
<aaahhh> brb, rebooting and seeing if reverting back to older kernel works
<eythian> aaahhh: you have virtualbox installed?
<levmatta> my sound, wireless, the modules package of the new kernel is not available
<aaahhh> yea
<levmatta> the them
<aaahhh> i do
<levmatta> theme
<aaahhh> why?
<aaahhh> did virtualbox modules break it?
<levmatta> virtualbox updated today but is fine for me
<tkooda> where can I find a list of current hardy bugs?  (perhaps one of these??:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-8.04.1  or  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/later  )
<brianlight> I'm sure the xserver-xorg-input packages gave me crazy mouse
<levmatta> keep in mind that I booted to the old kernel
<aaahhh> lol
<eythian> aaahhh: virtualbox modules pulled in the -13 kernel, which isn't released proper yet.
<aaahhh> damn
<eythian> So no restricted modules come with.
<aaahhh> well it shouldn't be a restricted module
<brianlight> I'm getting false left clicks when I move my mouse around
<eythian> probably didn't get ubuntu-specific modules either.
<aaahhh> yea
<aaahhh> probably
<aaahhh> i tried search synaptic
<aaahhh> but no luck
<JohnPhys> aha, that would explain why I didn't get the -13 kernel pulled in (no virtualbox install)
<aaahhh> for the modules
<eythian> for now, tell grub to start -12 until -13 is updated.
<aaahhh> ill try using .12
<aaahhh> yea
<aaahhh> ill do that
<aaahhh> you know with all the special, gui tools in ubuntu, i still find it faster just to go directly to the conf file
<levmatta> bye people and thanks for all the help
<luddite_> same
<DanaG> Can anybody tell me what syntax this is:
<DanaG> #@ignore = qw( **/cache **/Cache **/nobackup );
<eythian> DanaG: perl
<DanaG> or rather, without comment mark.
<aaahhh> it is perl
<aaahhh> i believe
<DanaG> How would I make it also match .cache and .Cache and .thumbnails?
<luddite_> i just saw a new laptop for AUS$410. Celeron 1.8 M, 2.5GB ram, 80GB HD. Wow
<eythian> DanaG: probably just add **/.cache etc to that list
<alex_mayorga> how's the "right" way to test Firefox nightly builds in Ubuntu?
<DanaG> Does it take the dot as 'any char' like bash?
<eythian> luddite_: we have NZ$600 laptops preinstalled with ubuntu being sold here
<aaahhh> you can install it in usr/local
<aaahhh> and then test it
<aaahhh> and make clean if you don't like
<aaahhh> make uninstall*
<aaahhh> oh, actual builds
<eythian> DanaG: I don't think bash uses '.' as 'any'. But, perl regexes do, so it depends how it uses it.
<aaahhh> you might need to do \.
<aaahhh> but im not that familiar with perl, i'd have to look at it's little quirks
<aaahhh> brb reverting to .12 kernel
<Riskbreaker> is anyone running a broadcom 43series wireless chip?
<alex_mayorga> I have 74 updates to go, any heavy breakage ahead?
<alex_mayorga> Riskbreaker: I am
<aaahhh> yea
<aaahhh> if you use the human theme
<aaahhh> it's currently a little borked
<alex_mayorga> aaahhh: bug?
<eythian> human is working fine for me...
<aaahhh> well i think it's a dependency
<mneptok> this is why you should always install a window manager as well as a desktop environment :)
<eythian> oh, I take that back. I'm apparently not using human.
<aaahhh> i personally don't use it
 * mneptok hugs Openbox
<aaahhh> the orange makes my eyes cry
<Riskbreaker> are you running the b43-fwcutter driver or ndiswrapper
<DanaG> I like orange, myself.
<aaahhh> didn't they release an opensource driver
<aaahhh> i thought it worked with wpa2
<DanaG> oh yeah, does perl regex use * for "one or more of previous" or for "any of any character"?
<aaahhh> http://www.troubleshooters.com/codecorn/littperl/perlreg.htm
<alex_mayorga> Riskbreaker, b43
<aaahhh> ok im really rebooting now
<Riskbreaker> are you having problems with speed?
<eythian> DanaG: the first one.
<HorizonXP> hey, I'm trying to dual-boot Ubuntu and Mac OS X; Ubuntu works fine, but when I select Mac OSX in the GRUB menu, I get Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format. Any help?
<DanaG> What's with the double asterisk, then?
<alex_mayorga> Riskbreaker, I'm having problems with range, not speed
<Riskbreaker> well the common thread is that there's problems. =)
<alex_mayorga> but I have to be in the same room that my router
<alex_mayorga> not that I have much more rooms to go to :)
<eythian> DanaG: no idea. In java (well, ant) that means 'any number of directories', followed by whatever comes after
<alex_mayorga> so no one doing nightly firefox build testing?
<eythian> DanaG: perldoc File::Glob might be useful, assuming it is using globs. It doesn't mention ** though.
<DanaG> Yay, my Firewire drive gets up to 36 megabytes per second.
<DanaG> USB 2.0 only gets 20.
<DanaG> USB 2.0:  Durrh, DMA?  Never heard of it.
<brianlight> so no one else has crazy input today?
<brianlight> mainly from the mouse after xserver-xorg-input update?
<aaahhh> yea
<aaahhh> it was the .13
<aaahhh> kernel
<aaahhh> that was messing up my audio
<mneptok> aaahhh: sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-$KERNELREV
<DanaG> `uname -r` is better.
<DanaG> or the same.
<aaahhh> well
<aaahhh> linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24.13-generic isn't in the repo yet
<aaahhh> but the kernel is
<vlowther> so, don't dist-upgrade for the next couple on days, then?
<aaahhh> well it was because of virtualbox
<RAOF> aaahhh: It seems to be virtualbox-ose-modules brokenly pulling in the -13
<JohnPhys> anyone experiencing Bug #190848 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190848 in gnome-terminal "font in terminal does not resemble font in preview" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190848
<aaahhh> it /unload HighlightCollector.py
<aaahhh> woops
<aaahhh> yea
<aaahhh> RAOF
<aaahhh> eythian, told me that
<aaahhh> and reverting back to the older kernel worked
<aaahhh> had to reinstall nvidia-glx-new binary drivers twice :(
<crhylov1> Hey, I can't get my wifi going on a little presario laptop.
<crhylov1> I can't get the blue light to come on at all.
<crhylov1> Any help?
<aaahhh> what chipset?
<crhylov1> I am using Hardy Heron Beta.  I believe it is Broadcom.
<crhylov1> I am next to useless with a command line, btw.
<aaahhh> well
<aaahhh> you could use ndiswrapper
<crhylov1> But I am good at downloading things, burning cds, etc.
<aaahhh> with fwcutter
<crhylov1> OK.  Is there an online tut for that with GUI step by step?
<bluefox|gaming> has hardinfo allways crashed a lot since feisty fawn or is it just me? cause gutsy it crashed and now i installed it again and as soon as i try to get a summary it crashes
<aaahhh> it worked ok for me
<aaahhh> nvm that was hardware testing
<crhylov1> any link on how to get ndiswrapper going in the GUI?  I didn't see one on the forums.
<bluefox|gaming> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61890/
<bluefox|gaming> ^hardinfo crash
<crhylov1> lol.  That link was not related.
<bluefox|gaming> crhylov1: if you had read my second comment...
<bluefox|gaming> XD
<voidmage> anyone know why human-murrine was removed?
<aaahhh> no clue
<aaahhh> im generating a report now bluefox|gaming
<aaahhh> and it hasn't crashed yet
<aaahhh> yet it generated the report fine
<bluefox|gaming> aaahhh: but im not after a report. i want to browse the stuff in it's GUI
<aaahhh> ooooh purty report
<crhylov1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=734003
<AutoMatriX> problem : gutsy will not install on my laptop as long as there is an nnfs partition on my HD, I have to install feisty, then go to gutsy before installing hardy .... somebody has a solution ?
<aaahhh> im browsing
<aaahhh> it's fine
<crhylov1> These seems to solve it, but I have to give this laptop back to my drummer later in the week, and he will completely unable to handle that every time he boots.
<crhylov1> Any permanent work around yet?
<aaahhh> for what?
<voidmage> AutoMatriX: this channel is for hardy. ask about gutsy in #ubuntu
<aaahhh> wireless
<DanaG> Yay, finally I found a backup thingy that works.
<DanaG> faubackup.
<DanaG> Just had to put it in cron.d somewhere, and edit the config.
<AutoMatriX> voidmage, actuallu I'm installing hardy ...
<aaahhh> bacula is nice
<voidmage> oh
<AutoMatriX> voidmage, via an upgrade, cannot do anything else
<aaahhh> what's an nnfs partition
<aaahhh> you mean ntfs?
<AutoMatriX> aaahhh, nice, you got it
<quentusrex> what do shared lib's end with? .a? or .so???
<aaahhh> huh?
<aaahhh> you mean why?
<bluefox|gaming> crhylov1: i didnt click the link, but i suggest making a shell script in it to be executed duing bootup
<Tu13es> can I get the hardy beta alongside gutsy?
<Tu13es> I'd compiled the 2.6.24 kernel myself a few weeks before the beta and had wifi issues
<Tu13es> if the issues are still there I really don't want to have a nonworking system while I troubleshoot
<DanaG> wtf?  All my menus are opening at the BOTTOM of the z-order.
<Boohbah> quentusrex: .so for shared object
<quentusrex> thanks
<aaahhh> automatrix use some partition utility to resize the partition
<Dex-Freudii>  I need is to creat an empty vfat into a .img file to be mounted with VirtualBox ... any ideas?
<aaahhh> gparted works nice
<aaahhh> vfat?
<Kl4m> Can I set the language for a single app? I want to start a GNOME program in english to file a consistent bug report.
<aaahhh> i think it's a variable setting
<aaahhh> not sure
<DanaG> Argh, my hda-intel is broken!
<AutoMatriX> aaahhh, that has already been done .... but it gets stuck when using 'manual' partitioning, unles I use Feisty, which works perfect
<RAOF> DanaG: sudo module-assistant a-i alsa-source, man.
<aaahhh> what are you trying to install?
<aaahhh> hardy?
<crhylov1> I'm gonna try this: http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=broadcom+ndiswrapper
<DanaG> I wonder why it randomly broke.
<DanaG> Linux GLaDOS 2.6.24-12-generic #1 SMP Wed Mar 12 23:01:54 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<aaahhh> that should work
<AutoMatriX> aaahhh, now I'm trying to install hardy, but via update manager, since I ran out of CD's
<DanaG> STill on -12.
<aaahhh> you can actually use the gui in hardy
<aaahhh> Automatrix the gui installer sucks, use the alternate cd
<aaahhh> if you want to manually partition
<aaahhh> or if the gui installer fails
<AutoMatriX> aaahhh, I used both, the live AND the alternate
<aaahhh> oh
<aaahhh> it failed in the alternate cd too?
<DanaG> I wonder why -12 ALSA randomly broke.
<DanaG> The modules are still loaded.
<AutoMatriX> aaahhh, correct
<aaahhh> DanaG did you just apt-update
<aaahhh> upgrade*
<aaahhh> and do you run virtualbox
<aaahhh> or have it installed
<aaahhh> oh nvm
<aaahhh> you're still on 12
<aaahhh> try restarting
<aaahhh> but pick the .12 kernel
<aaahhh> i had the same problem, i run virtualbox, and the sound died before rebooting into .13, sound doesn't work at all in .13 due to no kernel modules in the repo
<aaahhh> corresponding kernel modules*
<DanaG> I AM in 12.
<DanaG> *** PULSEAUDIO: Unable to create stream.               Unable to set hw params for playback: Input/output error               Setting of hwparams failed: Input/output error                               speaker-test: pcm_pulse.c:115: pulse_stop: Assertion `pcm->stream' failed.                      Aborted (core dumped)
<DanaG> (removed line breaks.)
<DanaG> aplay to the device itself works fine.
<aaahhh> is any other device taking control of the audio device
<aaahhh> other application*
<DanaG> Everything should be going through PulseAudio.
<DanaG> How do I fix my pulseaudio?
<DanaG> And yes, I do deliberately use PulseAudio, for the multiple-device features.
<DanaG> Oh, PCM was low, for some odd reason.
<dwidmann> Anybody around a wizard with alsa by any chance?
<crhylov1> what is the new program for formatting a USB key or other hard drive?
<crhylov1> it says gparted is not installed.
<BHSPitMonkey> I heard pulseaudio could be forwarded over ssh somehow, but I could never find out how.
<JohnPhys> crhylov1:  just install gparted, I dont' think it is usually installed by default in gutsy or feisty either
<BHSPitMonkey> It's not.
<dwidmann> JohnPhys: rightfully shouldn't be too ... leaves newer users too much oppurtunity to play with drives while the partitions are mounted (bad thing)
<crhylov1> huh.  OK, thnx.
<crhylov1> I was hoping to format this USB key BEFORE I copied stuff from this machine to the one that is offline (for obvious reasons), but I will suck it up and burn a CD.....
<crhylov1> Where should I get the .deb for that?
<crhylov1> (It's not on getdeb).
<crhylov1> is gparted somewhere on the hardy beta cd?
 * crhylov1 goes to grep.
<ubuntufanboy> hello all
 * ubuntufanboy needs help with Java on Hardy 64.
<ubuntucool123_> has anyone tried ubuntu beta on compaq evo n800v? what is it like?
<VeN0mizer> not I
<VeN0mizer> upgrading to beta on my hell...I mean dell laptop as we speak
<ubuntucool123_> i hope it works fine on the compaq evo n800v. version 7.10 had a resolution problem so i needed to go into xorg.conf and change it
<ubuntufanboy> thats why i bought a thinkpad
<VeN0mizer> if only I had more dough
<VeN0mizer> ;)
<crhylov1> i like dell, as long as you reformat IMMEDIATELY after purchase.
<VeN0mizer> lol yeah I did
 * DanaG will probably get an "HP Compaq" (wow, that's silly naming) 8510p in summer.
<VeN0mizer> wiped off crappy home xp, installed crappier vista, went back to xp pro, then to ubuntu, and never looked back :)
<crhylov1> dell always comes completely loaded with CRAP.
<VeN0mizer> only complain was the broadcom driver that ubuntu came packaged with kept locking up my system, had to use NDISwrapper
<aaahhh> wireless is still pretty crappy in linux
<ubuntucool123_> im going to dual boot with windoze and ubuntu 8.04 (when final comes out)
<VeN0mizer> I'm hoping the hardy upgrade in progress won't  break my ndiswrapper config :(
<aaahhh> have they fixed the store wpa2 enterprise issue in networkmanager?
<VeN0mizer> I use wicd, like it much better :)
<VeN0mizer> oh, and I have an ATI card :(
<VeN0mizer> which ati hates making linux drivers for
<ubuntufanboy> i had an ATI.... trashed it for a NVIDIA, best think i did for my linux life.
<aaahhh> wicd looks nice
<ubuntufanboy> i had an ATI.... trashed it for a NVIDIA, best thing i did for my linux life.
<crhylov1> they are SUPPOSED to be getting better.
<aaahhh> yea
<aaahhh> but their legacy support sucks
<VeN0mizer> I love it aaahhh :) they make a .deb for it
<aaahhh> it's basicly a frontend to wpasupplicant
<aaahhh> do you use wpa enterprise?
<aaahhh> with radius auth
<VeN0mizer> I had 3 nvidia cards die on me in two different comps I was building....so I'm scared of them lol I need to try them out again
<VeN0mizer> nope, just wpa2 psk
<aaahhh> i want to know if it stores the pass's in keyring
<aaahhh> oh
<VeN0mizer> which network manager couldn't seem to handle :/
<aaahhh> well network managers wireless connection always seemed flaky
<aaahhh> i always downgraded to manual scripts
<VeN0mizer> then again my password is 29 characters long of symbols, caps, and numbers
<aaahhh> rofl
<DanaG> Hmm, since I removed my audigy2, I haven't had any more of those hard-lockups when under heavy disk+gpu activity.
<DanaG> My passphrase is *************************
<VeN0mizer> ....that's mine too!
<DanaG> with some mixed case, some underscores, and some punctuation.
<VeN0mizer> THIEF!
<JohnPhys> nice, mine too
<aaahhh> lol h ave you read that bash quote
<DanaG> Count them.
<aaahhh> hey put in your password
<aaahhh> see, mine is ******
<aaahhh> your client automatically sends the asterisks
<aaahhh> :D
<VeN0mizer> mhmm
<DanaG> My dad doesn't leave it enabled, since he is (self-admittedly) ignorant of how security works.
<VeN0mizer> *sean connery* and if you believe that one I'll tell ya another
<ubuntufanboy> why security?
<aaahhh> leave what enabled?
<ubuntufanboy> all computers should have no security
<ubuntufanboy> stallman way of thinking...
<VeN0mizer> that would be windows bud
<VeN0mizer> ;)
<aaahhh> well it depends
<aaahhh> people just pick on windows mainly because it is the most used OS
<DanaG> And the users are the most ignorant.
<aaahhh> that too
<VeN0mizer> I've often wondered if linux would show as many patches as windows if more people targeted it
<JohnPhys> aaahhh:  lets not leave out the fact that it was not designed with security in mind.
<VeN0mizer> is open source _really_ that much more secure? it makes sense in theory
<aaahhh> seriously, don't open a freaking attachment via aim
<aaahhh> though i really hate vista
<aaahhh> it has wizards for wizards
<aaahhh> xp wireless settings was fairly easy
<aaahhh> vista's is like a 15 step process
<aaahhh> i mean it's not harder, but just more steps
<aaahhh> i don't know how it is any easier for non tech folk
<VeN0mizer> is mac just BSD with a pretty painting? does apple really know how to fix what's under the hood? (never owned a mac)
<DanaG> Hmm, now this is my theme:
<DanaG> http://www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot-orange-nodoka.png
<DanaG> Try hidden SSIDs with XP... it sucks.
<VeN0mizer> hidden ssid's always went really well with me in xp, only problem was when a network that used to broadcast it's ssid then hid it, you had to remove the profile for that network and type it in by hand for whatever reason
<VeN0mizer> I have NEVER gotten hidden SSID's to work in ubuntu with either network manager or wicd :(
<tritium> DanaG: what's the box down in the corner with the TeX and LaTeX icons?
<DanaG> SCIM.
<tritium> ah
<DanaG> Nifty, eh?
<DanaG> I R ⋙ U.
<tritium> Well, depending on what it does.
<DanaG> A ≸ B.
<VeN0mizer> 9 minutes to go until upgrade done
<DanaG> r∠θ
<DanaG> That's what.
<tritium> Cool.  And the TeX icon in the panel up top?
<DanaG> SCIM also.
<tritium> cool, I'll check it out
<DanaG> It'll come in handy for science papers.
<tritium> I've done my fair share, but I still use LaTeX.
<DanaG> r sin θ sin φ
<tritium> I believe I was the first to produce a dissertation entirely with ubuntu.
<ubuntufanboy> tritium... can u send me your tex files?
<tritium> ubuntufanboy: no, why?
<ubuntufanboy> i would like to write mine with tex... i could be handy...
<ubuntufanboy> btw.. i speak portuguese... your english work wont be of any value for me.
<ubuntufanboy> just the templated you used..
<ubuntufanboy> nevermind...
<tritium> ubuntufanboy: I used the Purdue latex class (puthesis)
<tritium> It should be freely available online.
<ubuntufanboy> what is it about btw? tritium and atomic energy?
<tritium> ubuntufanboy: http://docs.lib.purdue.edu/dissertations/AAI3185702/
<ubuntufanboy> crazy...
<ubuntufanboy> ;)
<ubuntufanboy> 10x for the info
<tritium> ubuntufanboy: heh
<tritium> ubuntufanboy: https://engineering.purdue.edu/~mark/puthesis/
<ubuntufanboy> tome time ago i sparted playing with TeX... really powerfull...
<ubuntufanboy> well i gotta go to bed... its late in here.
<ubuntufanboy> bye bye all
<VeN0mizer> later fan
<mr-russ> Hi, when running a beta, like Hardy, how to installed all binaries with debug symbols so bug reports are more useful?
<crhylov1> OK, so I think I installed the driver properly using ndiswrapper....
<crhylov1> But the light still won't come on.
<crhylov1> do I have to sudo modprobe or something?  Will I have to every time I boot?
<DanaG> put it in /etc/modules
<DanaG> one line: "ndiswrapper"
<aaahhh> you shouldn't have to modprobe everytime
<aaahhh> did you use the gui
<aaahhh> or did you manually install everything
<DanaG> Be careful.... I put Intel drivers in ndiswrapper, and then ran into a panic every time I tried to boot thereafter.
<crhylov1> I don't know.  I got to a point where it says (Windows Drivers Installed) Hardware installed Yes.
<DanaG> The only way I solved it was by removing the actual mini-PCIe card.
<crhylov1> I've rebooted twice, it all seems to be working, but I can't get the blue light to come on.
<freddo> hello
<crhylov1> i ran gtkndis from the command line.
<crhylov1> sudo gtkndis
<vega--_> is there a nightly/daily snapshot ISO of hardy available? or is the latest iso the beta release?
<JohnPhys> vega--_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<vega--_> thanks
<eythian> there is a bug for some wireless cards where the light doesn't come on
<eythian> but they still work
<vega--_> hm the latest image is from yesterday, hope it doesn't install windows on my machine or something..
<Pedantic-Steve> vega--_:  yesterday for you is April 1?
<Meshezabeel> When I try to run java programs it says "Locking assertion failure. Backtrace:" and produces a bunch of messages with lines containing /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so.0, /usr/lib/libX11.so.6, and jre/lib/amd64/xawt/libmawt.so etc. Any ideas why? Things seemed to work fine under Gutsy.
<freddo> Pedantic-Steve, yep, same here it's 7:47am, april 2
<freddo> Pedantic-Steve, wednesday
<Pedantic-Steve> freddo: still April 1 for me.  for another hour or so
<mr-russ> it's wednesday afternoon here, it's all relative to where in the world you are.
<crhylov1> Is there a version of Linux I can reinstall where the wifi will "just work"?
<crhylov1> I'm at a loss on this thing, and wifi is a must.
<Meshezabeel> it is Thursday here
<Meshezabeel> crhylov1, works fine for me on hardy
<Meshezabeel> but depends on what type of wifi card you have
<crhylov1> how did you get it tow work?
<mr-russ> wow, I'm +11 that makes you at least +18.
<Meshezabeel> crhylov1, worked right away
<crhylov1> i have gtkndis says hardware installed yes.
<kRush> why is there a 25 minute delay on running cron.daily after startup?
<Meshezabeel> yes mr-russ
<Meshezabeel> +21
<mr-russ> Meshezabeel: and what country is this?
<Meshezabeel> it is the country of Fools
<freddo> Pedantic-Steve, it will still be april 1 for some people until 2 hours, i think (imay be wrong on this one), it's all about GMT+/-12 (or UTC), see http://www.timeanddate.com/
<mr-russ> I think country of liars would be more accurate.
<Meshezabeel> ;)
<Meshezabeel> yes, everything I say is a lie
<mr-russ> that's excellent for a support channel :)
<Meshezabeel> crhylov1, what type of laptop and card do you have?
<freddo> Meshezabeel, same for me, quite paradoxical, isnt it?
<mouser> anyone here have a crazy mouse pointer in gnome after updates today
<Meshezabeel> indeed freddo
<Meshezabeel> mouser, nope, not with my usb
<crhylov1> It is a presario v2000.  With broadcom.
<Meshezabeel> haha, thought you were going to say broadcom ;)
<crhylov1> I've installed both the broadcom .deb driver and ndiswrapper, and neither work.
<mouser> anyone else complain about issues with mouse today?
<crhylov1> well, they both SAY they work, but then I still can't get the blue light to turn on.
<mouser> mouse is working fine with gusty live cd
<mr-russ> crhylov1: do you actually get data through the interface when it says it works?
<mouser> was working good for weeks here until an xserver-xorg-input update
<crhylov1> mr-russ: I do not know.
<crhylov1> I do not know how to see that.
<freddo> Meshezabeel, i wonder if it's the same cause? personally i always lie since i'm 4 years old because i've been punished for telling the truth. I've spent a few days in my bedroom, punished, telling to myself i wont say the truth again. i wonder what Freud would say about that...
<crhylov1> I am good with any amount of mouse clicking and CD burning.
<Meshezabeel> freddo, well freud liked to blame everyone except for himself, that is the whole problem
<mouser> well it could just be me I have a ps2 mouse here
<crhylov1> Freud, through faulty logic indicted all of humanity for HIS perversions.
<mouser> I guess I could go purchase a cheap usb and see if I have the same issues
<crhylov1> Brilliant!
<freddo> Meshezabeel, bah, there's no problem in fact i'm just like that, i generally lie to please peoples, often when i don't really care
<mr-russ> crhylov1: how do you know it's not working?  the light is no real indication that it's working correctly.
<crhylov1> the light won't come on, and I can't connect to the internet.
<crhylov1> Other than that, I'm sure it's working great. :)
<mouser> but Ether this is a cruel april fools day joke for people with ps2 mice or a real bug in xorg input packages for hardy
<crhylov1> Plus, it will not show me a list of available wireless networks.
<mr-russ> crhylov1: so you can test, it won't connect.
<Meshezabeel> freddo, haha, comes down to a basic sin issue I guess, we do it because it helps us out in the short term but messes us up in the long term
<crhylov1> mr-russ: I can open firefox and not get a page.
<crhylov1> also, it never lists available networks.
<mouser> -NickServ- This nickname is owned by someone else
<mouser> -NickServ- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<mouser> *** Your nickname is brianlight
<mouser> -NickServ- This nickname is owned by someone else
<mouser> -NickServ- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<mouser> *** Unknown command: MOSUER
<Meshezabeel> crhylov1, are you able to see wireless connections?
<crhylov1> no.
<freddo> Meshezabeel, yes i was often the case when i was younger, now i learned the magic trick of lies: tell the truth
<mouser> <freddo> Meshezabeel, i wonder if it's the same cause? personally i always lie> <Meshezabeel> mouser, nope, not with my usb
<mouser> > <crhylov1> It is a presario v2000.  With broadcom.
<mouser> > <Meshezabeel> haha, thought you were going to say broadcom ;)
<mouser> > <crhylov1> I've installed both the broadcom .deb driver and ndiswrapper, and
<mouser> > +neither work.
<freddo> Meshezabeel, it's even more mind boggling that what you can imagine ;)
<Meshezabeel> freddo, indeed, and no one realizes until it's too late :)
<Meshezabeel> hmmm, must have been a copy and paste gone awry.
<crhylov1> mouser: Yes, all of that is still true.
<freddo> Meshezabeel, i'm generally not trying to lure peoples; but when i do, yes it helps ;)
<mr-russ> well, his mouse is playing up :)
<Meshezabeel> so is yours ;)
<sri> greetings.. I was wondering if there has been any reports of issues with older broadcom wireless drivers
<crhylov1> sri: LOL
<crhylov1> That is EXACTLY what I'm doing here.
<sri> I got one of those BCM4306 wireless cards.. and it's pissing me off :)
<crhylov1> Banging my head repeatedly against all available walls.
<sri> crhylov1: :)
<sri> well, mine works but I have a lot of packet loss
<Meshezabeel> sri, broadcom is not supported very well under linux yet
<jussio1> have you guys tried ndiswrapper?
<sri> and I have that even with wired connections.
<sri> Meshezabeel: yeah, especially teh older ones.
<jussio1> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<crhylov1> yes, but I don't know how to use it.
<sri> jussio1: I haven't as of yet.
<sri> thanks
<jussio1> see the link from ubotu
<crhylov1> ubotu: That link is broken.
<jussio1> ubotu: is a bot.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crhylov1> yes i know.
<sri> in fact, I'm on my laptop right now.. but perhaps I should do ndiswrapper.. I used that back in the feisty days.. I can't remember if I used it in gutsy
<crhylov1> I just sent him an update.
<crhylov1> I'm going to bring the laptop in here so I can chat and bang my head against the wall at the same time.
<sri> yeah, sadly that link doesn't have anything for hardy.
<jussio1> link works fine for me...
<crhylov1> Then at midnight I'm going to the store for a steak.  Because all this head banging is hard work.
<sri> you should get a mean guitar and bang out YYZ
<crhylov1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy
<crhylov1> LOL The only good Rush: Where geddy doesn't sing.
<crhylov1> I'm more of a Van Halen fan though when it comes to guitar work.
<sri> awww.. I like geddy's singing..  their new album rocks (sorry for offtopic)
<crhylov1> best angry smurf vocalist ever.
<crhylov1> lol
 * mneptok emits invisible airwaves that crackle with light
<sri> hehe
 * sri is gonna see em in June.  now if Porcupine Tree shows up that would be awesome too..
<mneptok> *sigh*
<vaughn> Anyone noticed that the auto-dim when idle doesn't return to the original brightness when no longer idle?
<Meshezabeel> are they as good as the Arrogant Worms?
<sri> not heard Arrogant Worms..
<mneptok> sri: you, like, suck. now i have to fire up the external drive and shift rhythmdb.xml's around to listen to "Presto"
<sri> mneptok: heh :)
<sri> mneptok: shoot them sun dogs on the horizon
<Meshezabeel> you'll have to look them up on Youtube ;)
<crhylov1> OK.  so now I'm going to plugin an ethernet cable and see what happens.
<sri> mneptok: you should see the YYZ done by drummer from foo-fighters and geddy and alex
<mneptok> fye could wave mah magic wand ...
<darthanubis> in gnome, the trash icon on the lower bar just disappeared, and i can no longer add it?!?
<Meshezabeel> vaughn, I have problems with dim, after a minute it dims only partially, then when I move the mouse or keyboard, it dims all the way, I then have to manually use Fn+F6 to increase it back up again.
<Meshezabeel> darthanubis, reboot?
<mneptok> just restart GNOME
<darthanubis> rebot? never
<darthanubis> I'll restart gnome
<sri> okay, be back later.. going to check to see if using bcm43xx gives me a better result.
<JohnPhys> darthanubis:  I've seen that bug too, just log out and in (maybe a few times), they'll show up at some point
<sri> although I think b44 is screwed too.. god I hate broadcom..
<darthanubis> thx for the confirm
<Meshezabeel> darthanubis, lol, reboot is just as fun ;)
<darthanubis> I'll leave to rebooting for the noobs;)
<Meshezabeel> good luck sri
<Meshezabeel> darthanubis, haha, which I assumed you were since you were having probs with the trash can ;)
<Ayabara> hey. I often get "stale NFS file handle" on my system.
<darthanubis> I got that once
<Ayabara> it happens only for a subset of the files in a directory
<darthanubis> the share had been open for a few days
<darthanubis> got stale?
<darthanubis> I was miffed as well
<darthanubis> then I googled it and learned aboutit
<Meshezabeel> night all, good luck sri and crhylov1 with the broadcom
<crhylov1> thnx.
<crhylov1> I'm trying the update manager over a wire.
<brianlightfoot> ok this jumpy mouse thing is buggin me so bad
<brianlightfoot> this is such a show stopping bug
<virtuald> are memory leaks a known problem in compiz?
<crdlb> virtuald: the nvidia driver has a terrible memory leak
<virtuald> :/
<crdlb> which causes compiz to appear to leak memory
<virtuald> any hope they will update it in time for release?
<crdlb> I don't think they'd put in an nvidia update this late
<crdlb> since there's really no way to know what you're getting
<virtuald> ok, any chance ubuntu will include it later as an update?
<Lynoure> Ever since yesterdays upgrades, my konsole has been not working at all. How can I fix it?
<crdlb> if later means Intrepid :)
<virtuald> i don't know that word
<Lynoure> (the x server resolution also went down radically, but fixed that already)
<crdlb> virtuald: the next version after hardy
<virtuald> ok
<crdlb> hmm
<MagoonD> if I decide to upgrade to hardy when it comes out will I have an option to go back to gutsy gibbon?
<crdlb> ok good hardy got that compiz-manager update
<crdlb> MagoonD: no
<MagoonD> crdlb can you tell me how to create a complete backup like I would create a ghost image for windows
<crdlb> virtuald: you can try: INDIRECT=yes compiz --replace
<virtuald> crdlb: ok, what does INDIRECT=yes do?
<crdlb> that should avoid the memory leak but some things might not work as well
<crdlb> makes compiz use indirect rendering
<Lynoure> Do all other kde 3.5.9 users here also have broken konsole?
<virtuald> MagoonD: apt doesn't support downgrading but it can be forced, though you can break everything, and it's not supported by anyone
<MagoonD> virtuald, if I could save my entire config and hard drive before upgrading how would I go about doing that?
<Rkod> Can anyone please help me? I am having problems achieving resolutions higher than 800x600 in Ubuntu.
<virtuald> MagoonD: hmm, backup /home, /etc, and the package database which I don't remember where it sits, somewhere in /var
<MagoonD> ok thx virtuald
<Lynoure> Rkod: seems yesterdays upgrades modified xorg.conf radically
<Rkod> I installed it two or three days ago.
<Rkod> From wubi.
<brianlightfoot> yeah and broke my mouse
<brianlightfoot> when I move around my mouse I get random left clicks
<Lynoure> Rkod: oh, if it that been that way since beginning, it's something else
<MagoonD> Lynoure, i had to modify xorg.conf manually in gutsy because i am using a tablet
<Rkod> Everytime I turn the computer on, or log out and in ofubuntu, it tells me that it can't find my monitor, and sets me at 800x600Resolution. So I pick my monitor from the list and it says "Please log out andin or restart to see changes", and well, when I do, it does it over and overagain. So I can't get decent resolution whatsoever. If it helps I have anNvidia 5500 FX from BFG, and it tells me I have outside drivers or something whenever 
<Lynoure> MagoonD: sorry, I don't know anything on tablets
<fyrmedic> Is it true that 8.04 is delayed for release by quite a lot?
<DanaG> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !tablet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> end.
<MagoonD> i think i am just going to wait to upgrade to hardy i am a fairly new ubuntu user so if things mess up I wouldn't know what to do
<brianlightfoot> but I did notice that in xorg conf mouse driver was changed to vmouse
<DanaG> (i.e. I won't try more than twice.)
<crdlb> fyrmedic: april 24 is the current release date
<Lynoure> Rkod: if it has not been that way since the beginning, see if you have an older copy of xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<DanaG> Yeah, 2 or so days ago, something randomly slaughtered my xorg.conf without asking.
<Lynoure> MagoonD: I would not recommend Hardy yet to a new user
<sidis405> MagoonD: that is the way to go.
<brianlightfoot> but I've already changed back to the mouse driver and i still get random rapid left mouse clicks
<Rkod> I actually deleted it and i'm reinstalling kubuntu, to see if I have the same problem
<sidis405> MagoonD: i installed few days ago.
<MagoonD> Lynoure, thanks
<Rkod> i'm installing kubuntu 8.04 KDE4
<sidis405> still sorting it out ;)
<MagoonD> thx sidis405 i will def wait
<fyrmedic> crdlb, That's what I thought but I saw in the #ubuntu room when I signed on yesterday a MOD that said something like 3 months.
<Rkod> It was a fresh install anyway, but it might have something to do with wubi maybe?
<brianlightfoot> I'm using a gusty live cd know the new xorg updates are show stoppers for me
<crdlb> fyrmedic: dapper was only delayed by 6 weeks; I can't imagine them delaying hardy by twice that
<Lynoure> brianlightfoot: I got around mine by restoring an old xorg.conf. Yey. But Konsole not working at all is a near-showstopper for me :(
<MagoonD> i love gutsy, the only reason i am still running some windows machines is bec i am a .net developer
<Lynoure> fyrmedic: yesterday was probably April Fools
<DanaG> Keys getting stuck... that's another blocker.
 * Adys ews at .net
<sidis405> MagoonD: i mean, it's definitely fun.
<fyrmedic> crdlb, I wouldn't think so.
<brianlightfoot> I think so
<DanaG> 11:43 Pacific Time (DST?  I don't have a clue.)
<DanaG> PM.
<fyrmedic> Lynoure, LOL you're right. Bet that's it. Well if so they got me.
<crdlb> haha
<brianlightfoot> so many show stopping bugs and less than one month to go
<crdlb> you have to realize that the cycle is only 6 months, so 1 month is a long time
<brianlightfoot> I hate the way xorg is going
<crdlb> you'll love it once they get the kinks worked out
<brianlightfoot> I hope so
<DanaG> I hate how SHMConfig is disabled by default.
<crdlb> DanaG: it's a huge security vulnerability apparently
<DanaG> How the heck are you supposed to tweak touchpad settings (except in Xorg.conf)?
<DanaG> If you put it in xorg.conf, it breaks if the touchpad loses sync.
<DanaG> The next time the device connects, it will forget its touchpad-ey nature.
<DanaG> And input hotplug (FDI files) are no good either, since there's no way to pass options to the Synaptics driver.
<brianlightfoot> the things I do like though is that pulse audio is defacto standard
<DanaG> ... with no GUI, by default.
<DanaG> And no surround, by default.
<DanaG> On my Audigy2, at least.
<crdlb> baby steps
<DanaG> And no pulse-as-default-device, either.
<Lynoure> crdlb: backwards :(
<crdlb> hehe
<DanaG> It just breaks things if you do a half-assed job (excuse the swearing, but it's a strong description).
<Lynoure> I can't believe there is not a single other kde3.5.9 user here, but I guess they are all asleep :(
<brianlightfoot> I had a good page bookmarked to get everything working under pulse audio manually
<DanaG> I do love PulseAudio now that I've set it up and tweaked it, though.
<brianlightfoot> well I'm not seeing any bug reports that are open on my mouse issue
<brianlightfoot> I guess I'll have to file one on launchpad
<pen> avant-window-navigator is not stable with compiz fusion sometimes for transition animation like magic lamp
<dooglus> which package contains ipw3945.ko in hardy?  apt-file won't update so I don't know how to search for it
<harrisony> Hi im trying to get encrypted LVM with hardy on my laptop, although im getting "The test of the file system with type ext2 in partition #1 of LVM VG vg, LV root found uncorrected errors"
<pen> hey
<pen> anyone got the upgrade?
<Lynoure> pen: many, ask the real question?
<pen> Just curious, because it's a distro upgrade
<pen> I just got it
<Lynoure> distro upgrade? So you mean upgrade from gutsy to hardy and not within hardy?
<savvas> pen: probably everyone here uses hardy, so either gutsy->hardy upgrade or clean install, we're all there :)
<pen> savvas: I am using hardy, and I just got a distro upgrade :D
<pen> maybe hardy left beta stage
<sidis405> :| hmm
<savvas> urm..
<savvas> i think that's for the next distro release
<savvas> i.. ibex something
<orvokki> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<pen> then I don't get it
<pen> why distro upgrade?
<pen> beta 1 to 2?
<harrisony> no one likes lvm eh? :(
<savvas> pen: simple, don't distro-upgrade if you already use hardy :)
<pen> I didn't
<savvas> just sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<pen> update manager told me so
<pen> I have no idea
<savvas> give me a sec
<elmargol> I think we need a gui to rollback updates :(
<savvas> why?
<elmargol> downgrading is a pain
<savvas> once you pop you can't really stop elmargol :P
<savvas> no it isn't
<savvas> keep your /home in a separate partition, format root / and install your older release ;)
<elmargol> I mean a security update
<pen> brb
<savvas> pen I don't..
<savvas> she left darn :P
<orvokki> savvas: Isn't it something like that safe-upgrade doesn't try to remove packages if there are dependency problems but dist-upgrade does?
<orvokki> That is, it tries to formulate a solution for you with the dependency problem. Whether you accept it is your own choice.
<savvas> orvokki: full-upgrade is dist-upgrade from I read
<savvas> *from what
<orvokki> *shrug* Aptitude terminology seems a bit vague to me.
<savvas> http://pastebin.ca/raw/967243
<savvas> it's all in man aptitude :P
<orvokki> Many ways to say the same thing is usually imo bad.
<savvas> neah, they're just trying make it easier for hands i guess
<orvokki> Make a new term => mark the old one deprecated but still let people use it.
<savvas> i.e. if you type sudo aptitude up<tab> it gives you update
<savvas> and sa<tab> gives safe-upgrade
<savvas> they did
<savvas> try upgrade :)
<savvas> it says it's deprecated
<orvokki> savvas: I rather meant that dist-upgrade vs full-upgrade thing.
<savvas> ah
<savvas> well no argue there :)
<orvokki> It says there that dist-upgrade is there for historical reasons. Imo it could then be marked deprecated.
<orvokki> Anyway, I'd probably have to suggest it to aptitude devs rather than here...
<savvas> yep
<m1r> hello
<m1r> i am trying to get twinview to work, but when i want apply new setting it says that : XRandR x extenstion was not found. this extension must be suported by X server and enabled for display config settings to be dynamicly applicaiable
<m1r> what can i do to get this working ?
<Lynoure> m1r: maybe your config just got overwritten?
<Lynoure> m1r: just a wild guess. Then restoring the older one might help, but can be something else of course too.
<m1r> Lynoure: havent messed with anything till now, just installed nvidia restricted drivers
<Lynoure> m1r: me neither, but latest upgrade hosed mine, thus the guess.
<pwuertz> good morning
<m1r> Lynoure: i also upgraded , no problems here
<pwuertz> after the latest update my human-murrine style is broken
 * compwiz18 makes a mental note not to update today
<pwuertz> also the gnome display manager has problems starting up properly
<pwuertz> oh... you are talking about this already ;) ?
<m1r> seems so :)
<KalEl> is it possible to access the weather information that appears along with the clock, from command line?
<m1r> Lynoure: you using 32 bit or 64 bit ?
<savvas> KalEl: weather-util - command-line tool to obtain weather conditions and forecasts
<savvas> $ apt-cache search weather :)
<KalEl> hmm thanks! "apt-cache search", will have to remember that :)
<savvas> remember apt-cache policy too, useful for bug reports :P
<Lynoure> m1r: 32-bit
<m1r> kk
<Lynoure> m1r: sorry for the delay, got frustrated with the computer and went to do something else
<m1r> np :)
<m1r> just wanted to chcek, as i am on 64bit
<m1r> seems dual monitor will wait as XRandR is not there ?!?:/
<elbermungsterses> hello, i have a urgent problem with firefox 3 beta 4.
<tonyyarusso> erm, I just did a bunch of updates, and now my system is slowed to a crawl, GMail won't load at all, and Network-Manager doesn't work (manual configuration through network-admin does).
<DistroJockey> elbermungsterses: if it's urgent, maybe you could provide more info on the problem?
<elbermungsterses> okay, i may need to pastebin the two error messages.
<DistroJockey> elbermungsterses: sure
<elbermungsterses> DistroJockey , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61909/
<elbermungsterses> it's from the firefox error console.
<DistroJockey> elbermungsterses: so no java stuff works?
<elbermungsterses> no, i can't manage my bookmarks, view history, or subscribe to feeds.
<elbermungsterses> is it a package installation gone bad?
<phaidros> hi, I am very confused: since an update last week my desktop is not able to run proper X with nvidia. worked nice before.
<phaidros> now the low graphics mode starts, but only the nv driver is available in the card selection
<DistroJockey> elbermungsterses: not sure if this will help, but I needed to do it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61910/
<phaidros> (restricted modules are there and I can load nvidia by hand)
<phaidros> even if I use backed up xorg.conf, x always comes in low graphics mode. could it be a missing package?
<d_rwin> i am having problem with ¨(double quotes ); using 7.10 ; keyboard layout (us:int1);  cant compile c programs;  i have to press quotes twice
<phaidros> restricted modules are there, restricted manager is there .. what else could be missing?
<phaidros> d_rwin: this is ubuntu+1 channel, you should better ask in #ubuntu
<d_rwin> thanks
<teamcobra> hrm, I have sldapd running and configged on my hardy box... but now when I log into the box via NX, I get a big "Failed to Initialize HAL!" error, and gnome-panel segfaults (I believe it to be related, server was working fine until the ldap was dropped in)
<DistroJockey> elbermungsterses: any luck?
<elbermungsterses> no
<elbermungsterses> it's not related to java
<elbermungsterses> it's missing some kind of module
<DistroJockey> ahh, bummer
<DistroJockey> elbermungsterses: there wasn't really enough in your paste for me to go on (not saying that more will help me, but it might :) )
<pen> besides wink, is there any alternative to  that?
<DistroJockey> blink?
<phaidros> nvidia_glx_new was missing.
<pen> blink?
<pen> I mean wink
<pen> http://www.debugmode.com/wink/
<DistroJockey> sorry pen, I have no idea what wink is and was being silly
<teamcobra> this is my hal error, if anyone can help: *** [DIE] hald.c:main():785 : Could not init PolicyKit context: (null)
<tomahasamoot2> I've got 4 kde4 packages that say upgradable, but that say they'll "BRAKE" if installed
<Arelis> Since Hardy Heron is only 23 days away, would it hurt to install the "Beta"? Is there going to be a Release Candidate, or is it Beta->Final
<tomahasamoot2> also, on kde4, konsol didn't work.... but I just upgraded, so it could work now
<orthodoc> system monitor shows only one processor active. my lappy has a dual core...
<DistroJockey> Arelis: people have said that upgrading from beta will be ok, but I never upgrade (prefer fresh installs)
<DistroJockey> and 22 days now :)
<Sep1> Ok, the new kernel headers have fucked everything up for me.
<Sep1> It also looks like the update removed some of my themes, my screen resolution is screwed even when using the old headers, and when using the new headers, I'm forced to use safe graphic mode :s
<Sep1> Anyone here?
<orthodoc> Sep1: I suggest you install the linux-ubuntu-backports. THis may solve a number of your problems...
<Sep1> What's in the package?
<KingOfDos|lap> why is the systemsettings with kubuntu 8.04 not working properly? when i get the kdesu asking for a password. that's working. but after this the "administrator mode" is disabled again
<KingOfDos|lap> i've got this problem on a desktop with the Display settings. And on my laptop with the networksettings (the thing from system tray)
<KingOfDos|lap> after running -> kdesu -u root /usr/bin/kcmshell Peripherals/displayconfig <- for about 3 or 4 times. i get the settings with root access
<KingOfDos|lap> is this a specific kde/kubuntu problem, or more for ubuntu 8.04 (beta) in general?
<tomahasamoot2> KingOfDos|lap: I've had the same problem, I have to use 'sudo ...' from the consol.  Alotho, I tried kde4, and it work there (but many other things don't work in kde4, considar kde4 an alpha, tech preview).
<KingOfDos|lap> tomahasamoot2: i know that it's a preview/unstable. so it's not running in production.
<mib_c1zei1cn> i need some help
<tomahasamoot2> KingOfDos|lap: I should say that the comment about sudo is in reference to kde3.5
<mib_c1zei1cn> i need some help......
<DistroJockey> !ask | mib_c1zei1cn
<ubotu> mib_c1zei1cn: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mib_c1zei1cn> ok then...
<mib_c1zei1cn> i have installed ubuntuserver edition onto my other computer but it is textbased, now the compuiter will not allow me to install other versions of ubuntu to replace it
<mib_c1zei1cn> what can i do?
<DistroJockey> mib_c1zei1cn:  from say an alternate ubuntu disk?
<mib_c1zei1cn> yes
<DistroJockey> mib_c1zei1cn: as in wipe and repartition?
<mib_c1zei1cn> huh?
<DistroJockey> you said replace, I assume that means you can wipe the partitions and start again?
<mib_c1zei1cn> i would like to replace the version currently installed, with kubuntu desktop edition
<mib_c1zei1cn> (gutsy)
<DistroJockey> apt-get install kubuntu-base  on the server version (or something like that) may do what you need
<mib_c1zei1cn> the server edition i have currently is ubuntu
<DistroJockey> not sure if that package name is right
<DistroJockey> you should be able to get X and gnome on it if that's what you are after
<mib_c1zei1cn> i am after installing kubuntu desktop (gutsy) to replace the existing ubuntu server (textbased)
<Ng> mib_c1zei1cn: you can install ubuntu-desktop to get the default gnome ubuntu desktop, or kubuntu-desktop to get KDE, or xubuntu-desktop
<mib_c1zei1cn> where can i install that from?
<mib_c1zei1cn> download and burn?
<DistroJockey> Ng: ahh, I thought I was close, cheers :)
<Ng> mib_c1zei1cn: if the machine is on the internet you can just do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and it will download a few hundred megabytes of packages and install them
<Exilant> hm, bad kwallet, nothing but trouble *sigh*
<Sep1> Ok, I installed backports, but I'm still being forced to use the vesa driver instead of nvidia-glx-new. I also tried uninstalling nvidia-glx-new and replacing it with nvidia-glx,  but to no avail.
<mib_c1zei1cn> it is not connected to the internet
<mib_c1zei1cn> i am on a different computer currently
<DistroJockey> Ng: ubuntu-base does exist though? and it's smaller but gives X?
<orvokki> Sep1: i386 or amd64?
<Sep1> amd64
<Ng> DistroJockey: there's ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-minimal, neither of which provide X ;)
<DistroJockey> Ng: ahh, k, thanks :)
<Ng> mib_c1zei1cn: well if you don't want to do a fresh reinstall, you could download and burn the alternate install CD and use that as an apt repository
<Sep1> help?
<Sep1> :'(
<mib_c1zei1cn> i have tried that (burning the alternative install for kubuntu) but all it does is make loads of noise then go to normal boot
<Ng> ango: will the computer boot from other CDs? they don't always burn properly
<birmaan> morning
<orvokki> Sep1: Can you use shell without x? I'd want you to try something.
<Sep1> Yes.
<Sep1> Good morning.
<Ng> ango: but you can still do it after you've booted the server install, there's a tool called apt-cdrom that will let you use a CD as a source of packages
<ango> it will burn from the cd that was posted to me
<ango> *install
<ango> but not from any others
<Sep1> orvokki, you there?
<orvokki> Sep1: Firstly /etc/init.d/gdm stop. Then run X inside a non-graphical shell (Just X, nothing more). Tell me if it says you have a conflict between 169.* Xorg and an older kernel module. Then /etc/init.d/gdm start.
<Ng> ango: it may be a problem with the burning then. maybe try burning at a slower speed?
<ango> how would i do that...
<ango> i use nero for burning
<zniavre> hello
<Sep1> How do I start X?
<orvokki> Sep1: I couldn't get Nvidia to work either with nvidia-glx-new and amd64.
<zniavre> startx
<orvokki> NO.
<orvokki> Oops, sorry.
<orvokki> Didn't mean to shout.
<orvokki> Sep1: The command is X.
<zniavre> sorry
<Sep1> Lol. Easy as pie, then. brb, anything else?
<orvokki> Nothing really. I just want to see if you have the same problem as I do.
<zniavre> i got worries with samba
<orvokki> If you do, a temporary solution would be to run the NVIDIA-installer by Nvidia.
<zniavre> as everybody ?
<orvokki> But this should really be reported if you are.
<Sep1> back
<ango> everything has to be done by cd because there is no internet connection
<Sep1> I got nothing like that. It told me it encountered a fatal error because there was no NVIDIA kernel...
<ango> unless...
<ango> i brought the computer down here
<ango> and tried re-installing it with the connection
<ango> via cables
<ango> brb
<Sep1> Hello?
<ty> anyone got any idea why browsing through network shares would be really slow?
<Sep1> It said something like FATAL: No NVIDA kernell detected. Or something like that.
<Sep1> *NVIDIA
<teamcobra> ty: not sure, I was maxing out at 6k/s yesterday over a local wifi network
<teamcobra> sleeping now...
<teamcobra> night all
<Sep1> ty: I started a thread in the Hardy forum with the username NCLI, try looking there.
<ango> oh darn, i have lost the cd drive
<ango> well, i will have to fix my desktop PC instead
<ango> can someone give me a link for the download page for the kde addon
<ango> please
<ty> Sep1: thanks for that but when i download i get full speed its only accessing my network shares on the xp machine i have the same result over ethernet too
<ango> i really need it
<Hamra> approximatly how much gets downloaded when upgrading to hardy?
<teamcobra> can someone help me fix my policykit/hal? I'm not going to have kvm over ip much longer, would like to get everything fixed before it gets pulled from my box :/
<ango> .................................................................................
<ango> is there another donload that will make my existing version gusty gibbon?
<ango> *gutsy
<rsk> um?
<Hamra> what version are you using ango?
<ango> ubuntu server ed
<ango> textbased
<teamcobra> ango: does apt-get install ubuntu-desktop help?
<ango> it's not connected to the internet
<savvas> heh
<teamcobra> ahh
<ango> i need to find the link for the download and then do the whole disc burning thingy
<teamcobra> brb
<savvas> ango: make a temporary directory
<ango> a what?
<savvas> ango: sudo aptitude download ubuntu-desktop && sudo aptitude download `apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | grep Depends: | sed -e 's/  Depends: //' | xargs`
<savvas> a temporary directory
<ango> in english
<savvas> then transfer the files on your server
<Exilant> there will be problems with that
<savvas> temporary folder = a folder that you will use for a short time only :)
<Exilant> the packet list on the server is outdated if existant
<ango> yes, but where...
<ango> this computer, i am not meant to be on...
<savvas> ango: you have physical access on your server right?
<ango> i only use my external hard-drive, will that work?
<ango> brb
<savvas> sure
<savvas> i wonder why he quit to connect a hard drive :P
<Exilant> why don't you just hook it up to the internet?
<Exilant> hm, too late
<savvas> why on earth does he have a hardy server without an internet connection in the first place :p
<Exilant> yes, weird indeed
<dredhammer> how do i configure my mouse in hardy? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't seem to have mouse settings anymore
<Finnish>  Who can give me advice on setting Buffalo WHR-G125-wlan station
<teamcobra> any amd64 users in the house?
<Lamego> savvas, intranet server ?
<m1r> y teamcobra
<teamcobra> because I think the amd64 policykit package from yesterday broke stuff
<teamcobra> matter of fact, I just confirmed it myself
<m1r> how u confirmed ? i can try ?
<teamcobra> I just downgraded to the package earlier
<teamcobra> you don't wanna try
<m1r> ok )
<teamcobra> it'll piss you off ;)
<m1r> :)
<teamcobra> policykit_0.7-2ubuntu6_amd64.deb is BROKEN, policykit_0.7-2ubuntu5_amd64.deb fixes it..... note to everyone ;)
<m1r> how can i set higher resolution for image in virtual box ?
<teamcobra> I still get a hal error, but now at least panel doesn't crash
<teamcobra> m1r: install the guest additions in vbox :)
<m1r> i did
<m1r> it DLthem and nothing hapened
<m1r> now when i press install , nothing happens
<teamcobra> hrmmm, that's odd
<m1r> yes
<teamcobra> windows guest vm?
<teamcobra> or is it linux
<m1r> xp sp2
<teamcobra> extra-weird....  the guest additions take a while to install
<teamcobra> make sure no other cdroms are mounted
<teamcobra> and try clicking the install virtualbox tools option in the menu again, to remount the iso
<m1r> they DL , then it ask if i want mount, but vbox crashed
<teamcobra> hrmmmm......
<m1r> after that nothing, no sign of guest additions
<m1r> ussualy they should install and show up in xp taskbar
<m1r> but this time asked for mount, crashed , and nothing
<m1r> i try reboot all
<teamcobra> running the ose version, or the free-but-not-gpl one?
<teamcobra> if running ose, try the one from their site, I've gotten it working w/ guest additions and xpsp2 guest here
<m1r> ose
<teamcobra> not sure if the ose version handles the guest additions differently, it might
<teamcobra> and at least you'll gain usb support ;)
<m1r> that i dont need
<teamcobra> m1r: not sure, to be honest..... I'll keep digging around
<teamcobra> btw, re the policykit fiasco, rebooting did indeed fix the hal error on login as well... someone should probably topic it, else there will be a lot of pissed amd64 users this afternoon ;)
<m1r> :)
<hype> Hi all! I cant get sound from my intel macmini
<ccooke> teamcobra: fiasco?
<teamcobra> ccooke: yeah, it breaks hal and everything that depends on it (causes segfaults in gnome-panel for instance, thus thrashing top and bottom panel)
<enyc> Hrrm virtualbox-ose hardy version (appears) to have trouble with 'seamless desktop integration'
<teamcobra> it's a problem with the amd64 policykit_0.7-2ubuntu6_amd64.deb package, downgrading to policykit_0.7-2ubuntu5_amd64.deb fixes it
<hype> anyone?
<enyc> but then i've been using the hardy source package for virtualbox-ose, rebuilt on gutsy, and usind it to build a new 'vboxdrv.ko' fie too, that works on gutsy
<nomasteryoda> enyc, using compiz at same time does cause issues with virtualbox, even the "free for personal use"
<enyc> nomasteryoda: ok but not using that
<nomasteryoda> that version you can download from virtualbox/sun's site
<nomasteryoda> includes usb support
<mqtt_> hi, i'm having this bug since upgrade : at first login (autologin via gdm), my keyboard (french) works as if the Alt Gr key was stuck: when I type an e, i get a € etc... After logout/login again, it works normally.
<mqtt_> Are you aware of this bug or should I file a new one?
<edgy> Hi, mplayer works but smplayer and other qt/kde-based apps don't give sound, what's the problem, please?
<mqtt_> edgy, try to find out what audio output is used by mplayer (-ao option) and smplayer
<Leeuw> DistroJockey, you there ?
<mqtt_> edgy, it should be set up to pulseaudio
<DistroJockey> Leeuw: hey
<Leeuw> DistroJockey, maybe you know whatś going on on my system, or should I repeat question ?
<DistroJockey> Leeuw: best to repeat it
<Leeuw>  DistroJockey, OK:get no welcome screen anymore, just login XDMCP (like VNC ?), no servers, try machine-name, no go
<Leeuw> DistroJockey, maybe something changed in .login script ?
<Leeuw> DistroJockey, as in only remote login or something ?
<DistroJockey> Leeuw: my face went blank
<Leeuw> DistroJockey,  ????
<DistroJockey> Leeuw: as in I have no idea
<Leeuw> DistroJockey, gettit, should I repeat with no name, or just wait ? (just my3d X-chat session)
<DistroJockey> Leeuw: you upgraded from 7.10?
<DistroJockey> Leeuw: you are on 8.04 beta atm right?
<Leeuw> DistroJockey, no, fresh install, worked fine; I think I fiddled with startup-parametrs in desktop (system0menu, startup screen) is there option to switch off local login or something that I accidentally marked ?
<Leeuw> DistroJockey, yep, 8.04, da big birdy
<DistroJockey> :)
<Leeuw> DistroJockey, very new build (4 days or so)
<edgy> when I launch mplayer there is a message of AO: [pulse] Failed to connect to server: Connection refused
<DistroJockey> Leeuw: and you can't get into GDM?
<DistroJockey> Leeuw: sorry, I see that you can't
<Leeuw> DistroJockey,  thatsit, I get strange window, sez login XDMCP, I googled, is some remote thing to login on other machine; I have no other machine (connected that is)
<Leeuw> DistroJockey, or KDM, or XFce
<Leeuw> DistroJockey, I like dif flavourz ;-)
<DistroJockey> Leeuw: I'm not very good in this area
<DistroJockey> Leeuw: sorry
<Leeuw> DistroJockey, was running fine, have new build, won mind new instaal, but can t get in; not even with live cd to save home-partition; sez no mount, user owner is 999, live user is 0 (root ?!?!)
<Leeuw> anyone understand login problem: no welcome screen just window XDMCP-login ?
<Leeuw> maybe not particular hardy problem, probably goof-up tweaking startup-screen with system-menu...
<DistroJockey> Leeuw: maybe chown is worth looking at?
<Leeuw> DistroJockey, hm, fill me in please, rings a bel but ehm...
<DistroJockey> Leeuw: man chown    in a terminal
<Leeuw> dis oh yeah, change owner, you mean to save home-part ?
<Leeuw> DistroJockey, oh yeah, change owner, you mean to save home-part ? (forgot tab key)
<DistroJockey> Leeuw: not sure what you mean there, but chown will change a directory to you if you want
<Leeuw> DistroJockey, but I can't even mount the disk..
<DistroJockey> Leeuw: ohh
<Leeuw> DistroJockey, I see, I mixed up chown with changing the user
<Leeuw> DistroJockey,  as in sudo (sortof)
<DistroJockey> Leeuw: you're losing me, maybe as I am losing you ;)
<Leeuw> DistroJockey, I see I'm getting vague here, I gave up to try start system, just go on with new install (have newer build anyway already burned on cd), but want to save home-dir, making sense now ?
<DistroJockey> Leeuw: I would just copy what you need to a different hard drive
<Leeuw> DistroJockey, and: can't acces / - partition (where home is, alas, one of the reasons I go new install, give home own partition the easy way) to save my mail & settingz
<Dr_willis> its handy to keep home in its own partition or hard drive.
<Leeuw> DistroJockey, eh, yeah, thatś the problem... (as you prob get by now)
<DistroJockey> Leeuw: sorry, I'm fading fast. IT support by day and now I'm doing it at night but the wine has kicked in. Sorry
<Leeuw> DistroJockey, I kannae change da laws of physics !   If I push these engines any further they ĺl blow !) frustration of a scotty-magnitude here...
<DistroJockey> hehe
<Leeuw> DistroJockey, not your fault... Maybe I should stack to alpha's...
<DistroJockey> I do work with the Physics people
<DistroJockey> and Chemistry
<DistroJockey> :)
<DistroJockey> Leeuw: 22 days and all will be good
<Leeuw> as in eh... CH3OH ?
<DistroJockey> as in Hardy will be released
<Leeuw> DistroJockey,  yeah, probably...  Think I'l just give up, do my new installl, forget about the 3 days of mail (nothing interesting), and go IMAP until I get ity all sorted out...
<DistroJockey> Leeuw: sorry I couldn't help more
<DistroJockey> still learning also
<Leeuw> DistroJockey, never mind, is no neck-breaker anyway (else I wouldn have gone beta); thanx for yer time anyway !
<DistroJockey> Leeuw: nods :) you're welcome
<DistroJockey> Leeuw: you can't mount your drive that has your data?
<Leeuw> Dr_willis, you have any idea what's up with not being able to get into /home from live-cd ? (not a separate part yet, boohoo)
<Leeuw> DistroJockey, yeah.
<Leeuw> Dr_willis, or / for that matter
<Dr_willis> Leeuw,  you mounted the installed hard drive?
<Dr_willis> the live cd may not be auto mounting the isntalled systems filesystem.
<Leeuw> Dr_willis, I started live CD, hard drive is mounted, but can't acces / part, sez owner=999, live-cd user =0 (root, no ?)
<Plantain> Hey, I've got no audio with an upgrade to hardy, any ideas what could be wrong? (855GM chipset, ICH4 Intel AC'97)
<Leeuw> Dr_willis, no, itś not, but if I try to do so, it gives the above...
<DistroJockey> Dr_willis: 999 seems odd, is that normal?
<Leeuw> DistroJockey, Dr_willis, it got me baffled, never happened like that...
<Dr_willis> Leeuw,  access it as root perhaps?
<Dr_willis> Ive seen this 999 error mentioned befor. but never looked into it
<Dr_willis> mount it, use sudo in the shell, to access/copy stuff over.. I guess. :)
<Leeuw> Dr_willis, Tried, same thing... hardy-bug ?
<DistroJockey> never seen or looked into it here
<Leeuw> Dr_ no wait, I used Gutsy-live (Kubu)
<Dr_willis> No idea on that. I rarely mess with the live cd. - Try some other disrto live cd.. try mounting it manualy, not using the gui.
<Dr_willis> check the output of the mount command, It may be its getting mounted weirdly
<Leeuw> Dr_willis, no wait, I used Gutsy-live (Kubu) (forgot tab again)
<Leeuw> Dr_willis, good idea, I got some Knoppix-live stuff, will try that by the way, I can't even get in with ext2 for windoze...
<Leeuw> Dr_willis,  please explain output of mount-command, I m to much of a lazy 'used-to-automount" person...
<DistroJockey> Leeuw: maybe a: sudo umount /what/ever   then a   sudo mkdir /mnt/test && mount /dev/sd?? /mnt/test   (replace ?? with something appropriate)
<Leeuw> DistroJockey, why ?
<Leeuw> DistroJockey, to see if disk-integrity is OK ?
<Dr_willis> thats how you MOUNT it manually. :)
<Leeuw> that I know (just about0
<DistroJockey> Leeuw: to check paths mainly I guess
<Leeuw> hm
<Dr_willis> its possible the thing needs fscked, or similer. i guess
<Leeuw> Dr_willis, yeah, but first I need to get in, right ?  ;-P
<DistroJockey> Leeuw: you can probably ignore the umount part of my previous post
<Dr_willis> get in? You mount the filesystem, then you 'get in' to it.
<Leeuw> Dr_willis, I'm running circles, gonna try the knoppix, tha the mount stuff, then get back   Action !
<Leeuw> Dr_willis, DistroJockey any more suggestions ?
<Dr_willis> if you dont know how to manually mount a filesystem,, i would suggest learning how. :)
<Dr_willis> it takes all of 10 sec to test. heh
<Dr_willis> sudo mount /dev/whateverthedeviceis /media/pickanameforamountpoint
<DistroJockey> Leeuw: not really
<Dr_willis> that may tell you stuff faster then trying knoppix.
<savvas> anyone tried the new flashplugin-nonfree?
<DistroJockey> savvas: new?
<savvas>   Installed: 9.0.115.0ubuntu4
<savvas>   Candidate: 9.0.115.0ubuntu5
<DistroJockey> savvas: got a command I can check that with?
<savvas> apt-cache policy package :)
<Leeuw> Dr_willis, you're so right... I did it many times inthe past of edgy distro's (and I don mean Eft); Mandrake, SUSE, Red Hat (faky windoze), and what else, but it's long time since...   All these distro's gathered dust on my HD, until... Ubvunut; it ś really the first distro I recommend to others, but this revives old  LINUX-  memories...
<chombee> I see the human-clearlooks theme has just disappeared from hardy. Anyone know where I can get it back? Is this it? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Human-Clearlooks?content=67154&PHPSESSID=6
<DistroJockey> savvas: thanks for the pointer. And no I havn't :)
<Leeuw> Dr_willis, My penalty for going beta. I GUESS
<Dr_willis> first thing i 'teach' my newbie linux friends at work is how to manually mount  their drives/filesystems, and how fstab defines the things.. that way they know whats going on.
<Dr_willis> :)
<savvas> DistroJockey: n/p ;)
<savvas> waiting for a victim to try it out :P
<Dr_willis> 333 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. Need to get 452MB of archives.
<SErge> hi
<Dr_willis> Weee! :)
<DistroJockey> savvas: I'll bite. Commands?
<savvas> heh
<Dr_willis> After this operation, 19.5MB disk space will be freed.
<savvas> DistroJockey: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<Dr_willis> Thats.. sort of.. interesting  Makes ya wonder why it cant just download the 19.5mb differance. :)
<SErge> the firefox 3.0b4 in hardy have crashed 25times and he continues to crash - i think it's no-sense to use this firefox, better the old version .
<savvas> SErge: are you using add-ons?
<Dr_willis> SErge,  but then everyone will be flooding the channel asking how to get the 3.0b version....
<Dr_willis> :)
<chombee> the one on gnome-look doesn't appear to be quite the same. Anyone know where the human-clearlooks that was in hardy until recently can be gotten from?
<Leeuw> Dr_willis, DistroJockey, Thanx a million, I'm no further but wiser; I'm getting out of windows now and one way or the other, when we meet again it will be on Hardy.   Beta or Alpha.   Thanx and lotsa beanz to you !
<SErge> savvas, nope.
<savvas> SErge: sudo aptitude install firefox-2; firefox-2
<DistroJockey> Leeuw: see you on the green side :)
<savvas> SErge: i hope you've sent those crash reports :)
<SErge> savvas, i don't know how..
<savvas> SErge: when firefox crashes, it pops up apport, and you simply press send report
<DistroJockey> savvas: I should have that flas version from a normal upgrade shouldn't I?
<DistroJockey> flash^
<savvas> DistroJockey: yeah probably, if you have the main server
<DistroJockey> savvas: just doing an update now
<savvas> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13043600/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<savvas> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13043608/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<savvas> if anyone's interested ;)
<DistroJockey> savvas: and what's the issue with it?
<SErge> savvas, dont know,, whenthe firefox crash it doesn't pops up apport.
<savvas> SErge: do this in terminal, it will show you the crash reports gathered: nautilus /var/crash/
<savvas> DistroJockey: no idea, I was just looking for someone to see if it installed correctly
<SErge> savvas, i need to start firefox with terminal ?
<phaidros> gnome-settings-manager fails to start since a while here. is there a way to get gnome settings (eg keyboard layout) other ways?
<SErge> it's needed
<savvas> SErge: no, you can make a launcher in your desktop or on the gnome panel for a custom application
<savvas> SErge: if you mean to see why it crashes, then yeah, terminal could show some problems :)
<savvas>   * add previously forgotten xulrunner-addons to alternative VARIANTS in prerm
<savvas>     - update debian/prerm
<savvas>  -- Alexander Sack <asac@ubuntu.com>  Wed, 02 Apr 2008 10:43:14 +0200
<m1r> how can i redownload guest additions for vitualbox ose ?
<savvas> DistroJockey: that's the changelog for it, I guess it's ok to upgrade, i'll do it too
<DistroJockey> savvas: flashplugin-nonfree:  Installed: 9.0.115.0ubuntu5
<savvas> DistroJockey: works for me: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/ :)
<DistroJockey> savvas: no problems with that  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13043600/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<savvas> m1r: you don't have to, install the new virtualbox, do sudo /etc/init.d/vbox-drv setup and run it, it should have the new additions iso
<savvas> DistroJockey: great :)
<m1r> hey savvas
<savvas> oops, sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<savvas> ;)
<savvas> hi :P
<Wrath> hey
<Wrath> can someone tell me how to get rid of this stupid background...
<Dr_willis> The Unicorn? or the Porn?
<savvas> Wrath: right click on the desktop
<Dr_willis> :)
<m1r> savvas: i have vb instaled, and i dl guest add. but after mounting vbox crashed. now it didnt want to install anything further, so i deleted .iso. made bit mess there
<DistroJockey> hehe
<Dr_willis> or the eyesore default wallpaper?
<dns53> love ubuntu-calendar
<Wrath> Nah, it showed up just while i was booting
<Wrath> its their april fools joke
<Wrath> it showed up right before my login screen and then after i logged in for a sec until my regular desktop loaded
<savvas> m1r: no idea, which version? I use the gutsy package, 1.5.6
<Wrath> i think it was their april fools joke >.>
<m1r> savvas , i unstaled same package
<m1r> installed...
<savvas> m1r: guest o/s? :)
<m1r> guess :P
<savvas> freebsd made some problems
<savvas> windoze?
<m1r> the one that shouldnt be spoken here savvas :P
<savvas> :p
<savvas> lol, lord of the doors ;)
<savvas> if not windows :P
<m1r> :P
<savvas> so anyway, i have no idea :\ no crash report?
<Wrath> updating again better get rid of it :s
<m1r> not really savvas
<m1r> i just run it again
<m1r> but proble, is i deleted guest adds .iso as i thought that is problem with it
<savvas> you can extract the .deb and get the .iso
<m1r> where to get deb ?
 * IdleOne speask of windows
<m1r> i cant find any on site :/
<savvas> https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_SMI-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=innotek-1.5.6-G-F@CDS-CDS_SMI
<IdleOne> why shouldnt we be allowed to mention windows? if windows does/has something that is usefull then it should be looked at. what should not be allowed is the mispelling/putting down/plain old trash talk about windows
<IdleOne> IMHO of course
<IdleOne> :P
<geser> does sound work again with kernel 2.6.24-13-generic ?
<IdleOne> sound has not stopped working here
<IdleOne> I still have -12-generic
<geser> hmm, the last working kernel with sound was -11-generic for me
<phaidros> ok, a temporarily fix for non starting gnome-settings-daemon is to remove xserver-xgl. which unfortunately disables compiz
<m1r> savvas ,how do i extract .deb ? :/
<savvas> m1r: right click > extract here ;)
<m1r> heh :P
<m1r> tnx
<dns53> it is a tar.gz or something like that
<Wrath> you might have to install the kernel modules package to get sound to work again
<crimsun> geser: considering l-u-m for linux_14.24 hasn't been accepted yet, it'll be difficult for sound to work for most people ;)
<Wrath> I had to with the last kernel update
<savvas> m1r: n/p, it should be in /usr/share/virtualbox/
<geser> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> geser: do you have any additional details regarding where -12.2[23] broke?
<blinkiz> having trouble with DNS. I can run "dig sigma.local" and I get the correct ip's from configured dns. Doing "ping sigma.local" and it does not work. It does not seems like ubuntu is trying to ask the dns server (wireshark sniffing). What can be wrong?
<crimsun> geser: e.g., while running a kernel with broken audio, the URL generated from the alsa-info.sh script?
<geser> no, I didn't look into it, I've read that -12 has sound problems so I booted -11 till now
<blinkiz> But I can take the ip's from the dig command and ping all ip's- they respond
<geser> crimsun: let me boot -12
<chombee>  /quit
<savvas>  /cheer
<savvas> :)
<dns53>  /tell joke
<savvas>  /pretend to laugh :P
<m1r> nothing in that deb package savvas :/
<m1r> i mean from guest additions
<IdleOne>   /gag me with a spoon
<geser> crimsun: gah, as expected sound works now with -12 :( so it fixed itself since the last time I tested
<savvas> m1r: data.tar.gz ./usr/share/virtualbox ?
<IdleOne> automagicaly
<m1r> savvas , i have it installed already
<crimsun> geser: ok
<m1r> i need just guest additions .iso
<geser> crimsun: have you an idea why my digitalout doesn't work anymore? (it doesn't work with -11 anymore too)
<m1r> oh wait
<m1r> :)
<m1r> srys
<m1r> it is here
<crimsun> geser: meaning with ALSA directly or with PulseAudio?
<savvas> m1r: extract the .deb > extract the data.tar.gz > look in ./usr/share/virtualbox :)
<savvas> ok
<m1r> ye, was looking on wrong one :P
<geser> alsa directly (at least I hope it's alsa directly)
<bardyr> Hey, i have tried to enabled Nvidia's Coolbits but everytime i add it to Xorg, Xorg crashes without any errors, using hardy 32bit repo driver nvidia-glx-new with a nvidia 7600 go, what can i do to fix it?
<crimsun> geser: so `aplay -Dplug:spdif /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav' and `aplay -Dplug:iec958 /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav' both fail?
<IdleOne> Tpop,  welcome
<m1r> ok got it, many tnx savvas :)
<geser> crimsun: that works, audacious works too, but rhythmbox doesn't work. so it seems to be a rhythmbox/gstreamer problem?
<Tpop> Thanks
<crimsun> geser: is GSt set to use PulseAudio for its default audio sink?  If so, what happens if you change the default audio sink to ALSA using `gstreamer-properties'?
<Tpop> So, IdleOne, do you have a link to where I can get the current beta?
<crimsun> (I'm iffy about having PA as default, but that was never my call.  Oh well.)
<nextstep> good morning
<IdleOne> Tpop, www.ubuntu.com/testing
<Tpop> Thanks. I can tell it is going to be a fun day.
<IdleOne> Tpop, with ubuntu+1 it always is :)
<nextstep> I have an oddity with Hardy figured someone might be able to help.  My welcome/login screen is in 640x480, but once I login the screen goes to my default resolution of 1920x1200.  Any ideas?
<dns53> if you set the resolution with the gnome applet it will adjust it on login
<IdleOne> nextstep: when logging in stand about 12 feet from the monitor . you wont be able to tell the difference :)
<geser> crimsun: when I set ALSA and device to "Default" then I hear the test only in the headset, but after setting the device to "ALC883 Digital" it works with digital out but not in the headset anymore
<nextstep> lol
<crimsun> geser: I'd be very, very impressed if your headset had digital out.
<geser> crimsun: setting it to "OSS" I hear the testsignal both on digitalout and headset
<crimsun> geser: simultaneously?!
<Tpop> Ok, downloading torrent and now back to work I get paid for.
<IdleOne> Tpop: have a good day
<geser> crimsun: yes, with OSS on both
 * IdleOne returns to seeding the ubuntu iso
<crimsun> geser: "both" refers to `gstreamer-properties'->default audio sink, or ...?
<geser> crimsun: both refers to my headset and my digitally connected receiver
<crimsun> ah, ok.
<crimsun> geser: right, that seems to be a feature
<crimsun> (well, either a feature in the osssink or a "feature" in the alsasink)
<crimsun> geser: (the "feature" in the latter being that one can't easily construct linked multi pcm plugins - hence partly why PulseAudio exists)
<geser> it worked already in the past but stopped around the time when linux kernel -12 was available
<crimsun> geser: are you certain it's not related to a mixer element name change?
<Malique> OK, I got sent in here LOL
<Malique> I'm running Kubuntu Hardy Beta
<dbmoodb> how does knetworkingmanager handle ?(with wifi)
<Malique> I've got ndiswrapper running with the drivers for my RaLink RT2790 installed. Now my card is detected and I can see wireless access points, but it won't connect, it seems to hang on "obtaining IP address" (in wicd). Any idea where to go now?
<Malique> Oh, not to mention it now takes ages to boot, with errors something about usb device descriptor read errors under "Loading manual drivers"
<dbmoodb> .... an rt2790 is that new ? -- i thought they only had a 2570 or something ?
<Malique> Yer I think so. It apparently fits under the rt2860 drivers, according to their website
<crimsun> geser: i.e., erase /var/lib/alsa/asound.state after booting into -11, do "alsactl store", copy the created /var/lib/alsa/asound.state to someplace safe, then repeat with -12, then diff them.
<Malique> I had to use the Windows drivers with ndiswrapper because the Linux drivers won't compile under 2.6.24 kernel
<dbmoodb> oh really ? .....
<compwiz18> Malique: does your card work otherwise?
<bluecake> yo
<compwiz18> like with dhclient and iwconfig and stuff?
<bardyr> Hey, i have tried to enabled Nvidia's Coolbits but everytime i add it to Xorg, Xorg crashes without any errors, using hardy 32bit repo driver nvidia-glx-new with a nvidia 7600 go, are there anybody who got coolbits working with hardy?
<Malique> You mean in Windows? Sure, and by some strange fluke of nature I even got it working for about 5 minutes in Kubuntu. But then I restarted the system and it wouldn't connect anymore (still detected though, and can scan for wireless AP's)
<geser> crimsun: should this have an effect if I use audacious (I can hear with audacious on my headset and my receiver) or rhythmbox?
<Malique> iwconfig does work yer
<compwiz18> Malique: what driver do you have selected in wicd?
<zarlino> hi all: i've been hit by the SUDO after upgrading to Kubuntu Hardy
<compwiz18> and does the AP use some sort of encryption?
<zarlino> please help me
<Malique> I've left it as default wext, but I also tried a couple of the others including ndiswrapper
<crimsun> geser: depends on what audacious uses as its backend (ALSA?  OSS [via ALSA's emulation]?  GSt configured to ALSA?  GSt configured to OSS [via ALSA's emulation]?  GSt configured to PulseAudio [using ALSA hw:]?)
<Malique> The AP is using WPA2, but I also disabled the encryption to try it out, no luck with that either
<nextstep>  I have an oddity with Hardy figured someone might be able to help.  My welcome/login screen is in 640x480, but once I login the screen goes to my default resolution of 1920x1200.  Any ideas?
<geser> crimsun: I've set up audacious to use the "ALSA output plugin"
<crimsun> geser: ok, and did you have to create a custom asoundrc?
<Malique> I just tried swapping back to knetworkmanager, and it doesn't detect the card at all :s so wicd can pick up the card and find networks but it just can't connect to them
<zarlino> I've been hit by the sudo bug after upgrading to Kubuntu Hardy. Please help me
<bardyr> geser, why dont you just set audacious to use pulseaudio?
<bardyr> zarlino, sudo bug?
<Malique> Also, it seems there may be a link between these usb device descriptor errors and such and the wicd daemon not being loaded properly at startup
<crimsun> bardyr: because it breaks.  See above.
<zarlino> bardyr: yes, sudo says: sudo: unable to resolve host X
<geser> crimsun: no ~/.asoundrc
<bardyr> zarlino, boot up in recovery add your host name in your /etc/hosts file
<crimsun> geser: ok, then it's definitely an alsasink "feature"
<zarlino> bardyr: wow i knew about /etc/hosts but did not think about recovery mode
<crimsun> geser: thanks for helping chase it down
<bardyr> zarlino, or i think you can go to System -> Administration -> Network and add the host rule
<zarlino> bardyr: no beacuse i'm on kde
<bardyr> zarlino, it should use policykit and not sudo
<Malique> When wicd tries to connect to my AP, it swaps between "NETGEAR: Obtaining IP address" and "None: Obtaining IP addrsss" for about a minute or two, before it gives up and goes back to "Not connected"
<bardyr> zarlino, thats a problem then :)
<zarlino> bardyr: :) anyway a lot of thanks!
<zarlino> bardyr: i'll the recovery mode
<geser> crimsun: if I set output to "OSS" in gstreamer-properties" I can hear the test signal on both outputs, but when I start then rhythmbox then I can hear the music only on the headset
<bazhang> odd amarok behaviour; should I pursue this in amarok or here?
<bardyr> zarlino, np
<geser> bardyr: I've no pulseaudio installed
<Malique> compwiz18: Still with me?
<crimsun> geser: how is System>Preferences>Sound configured for each profile?
<Malique> Anyone? :(
<geser> crimsun: when I set in gstreamer-properties output to "ALSA" an device to Digital I can hear the Test sound on my receiver (but not on the head set) and playing music in rhythmbox is the other way around
<geser> crimsun: all playbacks are set to "Autodetect"
<Malique> Nobody can help me with my wireless problem?
<geser> crimsun: what the difference between "Autodecect" and "Autodetect (Custom)"?
<crimsun> geser: when it honours an asoundrc
<geser> crimsun: "Autodetect" -> only headset, "Autodetect (Custom)" -> only receiver
<sveri> Malique: i can tell you that you are not the only one with a wireless problem :D
<bluecake> how to switch 'tabs' in firefox, since alt-tab will not worlk
<Malique> If I run dhclient it tries to send out a DHCPDISCOVER on my wireless card, but gets nothing back
<digin4> bluecake alt+1 alt+2 etc
<bluecake> digin4, is there alt-X where it will cycle through?
<digin4> bluecake no idea
<bluecake> digin4, how to close tab with keyboard? like alt-f4
<digin4> ctrl+w bluecake
<geser> crimsun: after setting in the Sound preferences "Music and Movies" to "ALC883 Digital" rhythmbox uses digital out (but no headset anymore)
<derspankster> Malique: I had a problem with my broadcom driver.  Hardy had the bcm43 available but I couldn't enable it. I uninstalled it and reinstalled it and it all works now.
<bluecake> digin4, oh....
<bluecake> thx
<derspankster> Not sure that helps you situation but thought I'd share it.
<Malique> derspanker: My card isn't supported by the kernel drivers at all :( there's nothing really for me to try and reinstall
<Malique> Thanks though
<J-_> Is the VMware player in the repos?
<Malique> It's really the only suggestiong anyone's bothered to give me here
<derspankster> ah, I see. I was using ndiswrapper in Gutsy.
<derspankster> Malique: I understand. I've had my fair share of wireless issues myself.
<bluecake> digin4, control-tab to cycle
<Malique> My wireless on my old laptop works flawlessly. It''s just this damn new laptop :@ I've had to make do with ndiswrapper drivers
<digin4> bluecake cool ;D
<savvas> Malique: i think you can find a driver module and easily install it using module-assistant
<savvas> well.. if it works i see no problem then :P
<savvas> new laptops means they need time to get tested
<savvas> my intel core 2 duo wasn't working in feisty, but was ok in gutsy :)
<Malique> savvas: The sad thing is, there's a Linux driver just SITTING there for me to use, but because it won't compile on 2.6.24 kernel I can't use it :(
<savvas> Malique: once again, a lot of people have had success with: apt-get install module-assistant
<compwiz18> Malique: you said you got it to work once
<compwiz18> ?
<compwiz18> (sorry, had to go downstairs)
<Malique> compwiz18: Yer, for no particular reason it just connected once! Then I had to restart, and it didn't do it again after that. It just went back to trying to connect and failling
<compwiz18> hum
<sveri> Malique: i have the same prob here
<compwiz18> have you tried network-manager or something?
<compwiz18> It sounds like a driver problem though
<sveri> Malique: yesterday i installed gutsy on my notebook, after installing i could connect to my wlan once, but not again
<sveri> Malique: today i installed hardy, i was able to connect once to my wlan, make the upgrades, but after rebooting, it doesnt work anymore
<compwiz18> sveri: what tool are you using to connect?
<sveri> compwiz18: the networkmanager
<geser> crimsun: I'm a little bit nearer to the problem: downgrading gstreamer0.10-alsa to 0.10.17-3 "fixed" it
<sveri> compwiz18: especially the applet
<Malique> compwiz18: I'm running Kubuntu, so I tried knetwork-manager, but it wouldn't even pick up the card at all. iwlist and iwconfig do, as does dhclient (but it can't get anything back from DHCPDISCOVER)
<savvas> did you report a bug? :)
<sveri> savvas: not yet
<savvas> well that sounds like a bug :p
<sveri> i am about to search the forums and all to maybe find a solution
<compwiz18> wicd, networkmanager, and iwlist and friends fail
<compwiz18> sounds like a driver problem to me
<sveri> savvas: the problem is, my sister goes to england in a week, and she needs a running notebook
<sveri> and no bug report :D
<Malique> compwiz18: Mine, or sveri's? My wicd can pick up the card and find the network, it just can't connect to it
<compwiz18> they'll be lots of updates in a week :P
<compwiz18> sveri: can your card see the network?
<compwiz18> using networkmanager?
<sveri> compwiz18: yes
<savvas> sveri: gutsy doesn't work?
<Malique> Same problem as me: can SEE the network, just can't connect to it
<compwiz18> sveri: Malique you both have the same card, yes?
<geser> crimsun: it broke between gstreamer0.10-alsa 0.10.17-3 and 0.10.17.3-1 (with 0.10.17-3 playback works on both outputs but not anymore with 0.10.17.3-1)
<sveri> savvas: no, it didnt recognize the usb module, i had to install ndiswrapper and the drivers from cd
<edgecase> what's the randr applet pkg in Hardy?
<sveri> i have a dlink dwl-g122 Rev B usb adapter
<edgecase> grandr, gnome-randr-applet, ?
<dondong> hi,every1
<Malique> compwiz18: not sure, mine's a RaLink I know that much (I'm guessing RT2790 due to it's lspci output "Unknown device 2790")
<sveri> Malique: which one do you have?
<sveri> ah ok, mine uses the rt2500 usb driver
<Malique> Well, they're both still RaLink's ;)
<sveri> Malique:
<sveri> Malique: ok, i think i file a bug report
<savvas> um
<savvas> I have dwlg122
<Malique> sveri: but I have to use ndiswrapper and the Windows drivers to make mine work
<savvas> says c1
<Malique> Whereas you're using native drivers
<Malique> Might make it a bit different
<sveri> savvas: and it works out of the box? under hardy?
<sveri> Malique: i think you got a newer chipset than me
<savvas> sveri: never had a wireless to connect to :\
<sveri> savvas: :D
<sveri> lucky guy
<savvas> sveri: actually..
<savvas> it does work
<Malique> sveri: Yer I think so, it's only a very new laptop
<savvas> it sees an "alphabravocharlie" wireless nearby
<sveri> savvas: youre running ubuntu or kubuntu or xubuntu?
<savvas> ubuntu
<savvas> gnome 2.22 :)
<lopov> hey guys, im having touble adding a proxy in konqueror... when i try to apply the setting it say update failed "please restart kde for this to take effect", is there any reason why its doing that?
<edgecase> This Beta brings a new Screen Resolution utility that allows users to dynamically configure the resolution, refresh rate, and rotation of a second monitor <--- what pkg provides that?
<sveri> savvas: maybe its a bug with the nm?
<Turski> lopov: maybe you should restart kde?
<lopov> well ive tried many times
<folp> Hello, I've a very strange problem: I'm running hardy and the other day my notebook has started to behave oddly
<savvas> sveri: Bus 007 Device 003: ID 07d1:3c03 D-Link System
<savvas> :)
<savvas> probably
<lopov> Turski: but since when do you have to restart kde for something so small like tht??
<sveri> savvas: 2001:3c00
<compwiz18> folp: we'll be able to help you better if you define "oddly"
<b4l74z4r> i can't get youtube videos in fullscreen to work properly in 8.04 beta
<folp> Basically: the CPU runs at 1/10 when it doesn't run from the battery alone
<compwiz18> folp: so you're saying that the CPU scales down even when plugged in?
<folp> It seems like some hardware problem, my I'm literaly clueless about this
<compwiz18> folp: when you do something CPU intensive, does the CPU scale up?
<savvas>   iManufacturer           1 Ralink
<savvas>   iProduct                2 802.11 bg WLAN
<savvas> mihihihi
<folp> compwiz18: The funny thing is that it doesn't scale. cpufreq reports always the same frequency
<savvas> let me try it out
<folp> And besides that, my CPU can scale down to 1GHz as the minimum
<folp> lmbench says that it runs at about 130Mhz
<Malique> savvas: BTW, I tried module-assistant to make fresh rt2x00 modules. It failed miserably during the compile process
<folp> compwiz18: No, it's not related to usage
<compwiz18> folp: so you're saying that the CPU is scaling down way to far?
<Malique> Due to the fact the drivers are already built directly into the kernel so it won't recompile them
<compwiz18> recompile the kernel
<compwiz18> always a good wednesday evening activity
<sveri> Malique, savvas, compwiz18: i created a new user, and see, he can connect to the wlan, i think its a bug within the xfce wallet system
<Malique> Oh **** that for a joke LOL
<folp> compwiz18: Something like that but it's not "scaling down" as in Speedstep
<folp> It's "scaling down" as in "WTF?!"
<savvas> sveri: try clear the hidden dir of xfce then :P
<compwiz18> sveri: using network-manager, right?
<nextstep>  I have an oddity with Hardy figured someone might be able to help.  My welcome/login screen is in 640x480, but once I login the screen goes to my default resolution of 1920x1200.  Any ideas?
<sveri> compwiz18: right
<folp> The logs say nothing about that nor something that I can relate to hardware problems
<sveri> savvas: yea, its a workaround, but not a good one ;-)
<folp> Has anyone experienced anything like that with a notebook, ever?
<compwiz18> sorry, folp, I'm totally confused
<compwiz18> so you have a computer, right?
<compwiz18> and it has a CPU?
<J-_> When will Vmware server, and player be in the repos?
<Malique> sveri: Isn't xfce another WM? I'm using KDE
<compwiz18> and the scaling for said CPU isn't working correctly?
<folp> compwiz18: It's not the CPU scaling that slows down the CPU
<sveri> Malique: yes
<compwiz18> folp: so then what is slowing down the CPU?
<compwiz18> theoretically the ability to connect to a network is not connected in any way to the WM you are using...
<folp> compwiz18: I've a Core Duo, it can scale down to 1GHz and not below.
<folp> compwiz18: I don't know :-)
<compwiz18> folp: OK. how are you seeing what it is currently scaled to?
<folp> compwiz18: Now it's at 1GHz
<compwiz18> folp: what program are you using to see the speed?
<Malique> sveri: Well that probably won't help me then LOL
<folp> compwiz18: BUT it's painfully slow. A benchmark says that the CPU is a 130MHz and that seems about right judging from what I'm seeing.
<compwiz18> Malique: sveri it sounds to me like you two have different bugs
<compwiz18> folp: is something eating your CPU?
<compwiz18> like running in the background?
<sveri> compwiz18: Malique yeah, i think so too
<folp> compwiz18:  cpufreq-info
<folp> compwiz18: Nope.
<compwiz18> folp: are you sure?
<compwiz18> if it says it is scaled to 1ghz, it probably is
<folp> It's like some evil spirit replaced my Core Duo with a Pentium
<Malique> sveri / compwiz18: yer I think so too. I've already got a bug report up for my wireless card, I'll think I'll addmy experience with ndiswrapper to it
<compwiz18> it sounds like sveri's problem is with networkmanager and the keyring manager
<sveri> Malique: could you paste the url here plz?
<compwiz18> wicd doesn't use the keyring manager, so that isn't your problem
<Malique> **** it, I got it working again, but it's just like last time, weird ass bug
<compwiz18> Malique: how'd you do that?
<Malique> sveri: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/210725
<compwiz18> :P
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210725 in ubuntu "RaLink RT2790 not working" [Undecided,New]
<sveri> Malique: thx
<folp> compwiz18: I've the ondemand governor, if there would be something eating my CPU it would scale UP to 1.67 GHz.
<compwiz18> folp: this is true.
<Malique> compwiz18: OK, I did sveri's trick with the new user. I tried to connect, nothing. I then connected with the wired connection, that worked. I then tried connecting to the wireless without disconnecting the wired, and it connected me to wireless. It only works once though
<compwiz18> Malique: this is using Wicd?
<Malique> compwiz18: Yup, wicd. knetworkmanager doesn't pick up networks at all
<folp> I can rmmod acpi-cpufreq and see the same thing, so it's not Speedstep related.
<compwiz18> folp: hard drive usage?
<folp> compwiz18: Zero
<compwiz18> Malique: it shouldn't matter if you connect to the wired network first...
<Malique> compwiz18: Yer, it does for some reason. Don't know why. That's how it happened the last time too, I thought it was just a random occurrence. But this time it NEEDED me to connect wired first before it would connect to the wireless
<compwiz18> Malique: that is one weird bug
<folp> And, if I remove the power cord, all is fine
<folp> ls
<folp> Err.
<Malique> compwiz18: You're telling me! LOL. And it's definitely only once it works. If you disconnect even during that session and try it again it doesn't work.
<folp> Can I dying battery do this?
<folp> s/I/a/
<compwiz18> folp: just out of curiousity: what happens if you take the battery out while the laptop is plugged in?
<Malique> Grrrr, is anyone else having a problem in Kubuntu Hardy trying to log out BTW? If I try logging out it just goes black screen and I can't access other consoles or anything :s
<compwiz18> Malique: you are having a lot of trouble :P
<folp> compwiz18: Let's see...
<Malique> Tell me about it :'( I've been trying to get this damn laptop converted from Vista to Kubuntu for the past THREE DAYS!!! I'm starting to run out of valium and sleep
<folp> It's still slow...
<Malique> I've been Windows-free since Dapper, and I'll be damned if I'm going back there! LOL
<folp> I guess this rules out the battery.
<compwiz18> folp: it would appear
<compwiz18> I'd tell you to unplug the power now and see if it still happens
<compwiz18> but somehow...
<compwiz18> :P
<compwiz18> anyway
<folp> It would be slower. :)
<compwiz18> I think it might be too :)
<compwiz18> my laptop thinks its fun to randomly alternate between the battery and the ac plug
<compwiz18> it makes that little icon in the corner go crazy
<folp> BTW this state persist during a reboot.
<folp> I.e. the kernel itself loads slowly
<compwiz18> I think the AC adapter is messed up
<derspankster> Just got notice of 53 Hardy updates
<heartsblood> Whats the command to replace metacity with compiz?
<compwiz18> (for my laptop, not yours, folp)
<sveri> does somebody know where xfce stores the passwords information?
<bazhang> compiz --replace in run window heartsblood
<heartsblood> I thought there was more to it..
<heartsblood> o.o ty
<folp> compwiz18: I bought one and it costed me 80€ :-( I hope your doesn't cost as much...
<compwiz18> I hope it doesn't too
<compwiz18> that's pretty high for a power cord
<compwiz18> I have no idea what the problem with yours is
<compwiz18> hey
<compwiz18> what about your graphics card?
<compwiz18> and how much ram do you have?
<folp> 1GiB
<folp> The graphic board is an Intel945.
<compwiz18> hm
<compwiz18> folp: did you have this problem in other linux distros?
<compwiz18> I presume not
<folp> At first I tought of something X-related, messing up with registers in my card (there were an update for the intel driver), but I'm using vesa right now.
<folp> compwiz18: I've just Ubuntu on this machine.
<compwiz18> never had this problem before though?
<folp> compwiz18: Never in my life. It started two days ago when I bought the Wii :D
<compwiz18> lol
<compwiz18> does your laptop have a bluetooth adapter?
<folp> I considered the Wii wi-fi as well as the culprit...
<folp> Nope.
<compwiz18> hm
<compwiz18> ok
<compwiz18> how many prongs does your laptop power cord have?
<Stroganoff> after upgrading to hardy, the fonts of XDM are huge no matter what theme file I use. http://www.abload.de/img/xdm-hardy-huge4t9.png http://pastebin.com/m3199cd20
<Stroganoff> any ideas?
<folp> What's strange to me it's that it seems some sort of hardware problem and yet there is no error or crashes anywhere
<compwiz18> folp: how many prongs does your laptop power cord have?
<compwiz18> folp: just a weird idea: what happens if you unplug the wii?
<folp> compwiz18: I had to look up prongs in Google images, sorry, english is not my mother tongue
<compwiz18> folp: ah, sorry
<folp> compwiz18: Are you into furry fandom? :P
<compwiz18> folp: I thought you just missed my message :)
<folp> compwiz18: Three, BTW.
<folp> compwiz18: I've unplugged it yesterday, and it's the same
<compwiz18> ok
<Malique> OK, I tried to replicate the whole make a new user and connect to wired then wireless thing, but now it won't do it again. It seems to be just as random as it was the first time :(
<compwiz18> I've seen some weird interfernce with the three prong plugs
<compwiz18> interference**
<folp> compwiz18: I would expect disastrous crashes with interferences at the power source
<compwiz18> for me, it just caused audio distortion and video distortion
<compwiz18> but it was really weird
<compwiz18> and have the same symptoms
<compwiz18> unhappy when plugged in, perfect when unplugged
<folp> Uhm... the gnome-power-manager graph says that in these 10 minutes the battery charge is stable
<folp> And I'm plugged now
<folp> This means it's not recharging
<compwiz18> strange
<compwiz18> folp: do you have an adapter like pictured here: http://home.earthlink.net/~huston2/images/adapter_3_prong_vlh.gif
<NET||abuse> hm, just got a new lappy, d630, it's nice,, but it has Vista on it... was thinking of using the windows image idea, but then i was also thinking of running vista as a vmware image inside linux.. not sure what i should do here
<folp> compwiz18: I'm in Europe, I've got this:
<folp> http://www.youbuy.it/280x280/wak5011Bg.jpg
<folp> Now, I would say this is the battery's fault, but before we've tested it without the battery...
<compwiz18> yes...
<Malique> Note to all: DON'T EVER GET THIS LAPTOP IF YOU EXPECT LINUX TO WORK ON IT: http://www.medion.de/md96420/au/flash.html
<folp> Please god-of-laptops, don't make me spend money on this :-/
<compwiz18> folp: random idea again: can you take it somewhere else and plug it in? work, school, etc, and see if the problem is solved?
<folp> compwiz18: I will try that tomorrow.
<compwiz18> the god-of-laptops is unhappy today, I think
<compwiz18> it turns out my power cord is partially severed in one location
<compwiz18> I can see the wires...
<compwiz18> and it doesn't let hte computer run...
<folp> compwiz18: If this will work consider you invited to a session of Wii Sports :-)
 * compwiz18 is unhappy
<bjwebb_> why is there no gstreamer-mad package?
<compwiz18> folp: ah ha :) I do hope it works, but I wouldn't count on it :/
<folp> compwiz18: If it's just the cable you can solder it and get away with that.
<compwiz18> i'm not sure if its shorted or something
<folp> compwiz18: I will need my electrical system replaced, if it works that way. :-)
<compwiz18> and the thing turns on for a fraction of a second when I press the pwoer button
<Stroganoff> is there anyone here using XDM in hardy?
<Malique> Oh for **** sake, now my laptop is possessed, it connected to the network by ITSELF this time!
<folp> Malique: Medion? WTF is that?
<Malique> folp: it's a German brand, little known, almost exclusively sold in ALDI stores
<folp> Malique: I see, it seems nice estetically
<derspankster> ALDI only sells groceries in the US
<Malique> Oh it does doesn't it? Except I have no sound or wireless and chances are the TV tuner card won't work either but I haven't bothered with that just yet. And don't even THINK about the webcam LOL
<Adys> How can i restart SCIM from the terminal?
<Malique> derspanker: Fair enough, here in Australia they sell everything, kind of like Walmart I guess
<derspankster> I like their stores actually
<folp> Malique: Frame it for others to see. ;)
<derspankster> at least you're not stuck with a SIS POS video card as I am
<folp> Ugh, a new battery comes at 90€.
<compwiz18> yep
<compwiz18> I think a new power cord is in my future
<compwiz18> I tried one for another model, same brand, and it works perfectly... :(
<compwiz18> on the brightside, that means my laptop isn't screwed up
<folp> Remember kids, buy notebooks with Intel video cards.
<jimqode> and also don't buy notebooks with broadcom or dell wireless cards
<folp> Exactly.
<compwiz18> hey
<compwiz18> I bought a notebook with an ATI card and a Broadcom card
<folp> And don't buy a Wii if you have a notebook in the same room! Something evil will happen.
 * compwiz18 is smart :P
 * Malique is dumb and bought a cheap ass laptop :(
<compwiz18> looks like a nice laptop thoiugh
<derspankster> Broadcom is much better supported now
<compwiz18> not a whole lot that I've found
<compwiz18> I still do it the same way I did when I got the thing
<compwiz18> ndiswrapper
<derspankster> but hardy supplies a driver
<compwiz18> which didn't work
<compwiz18> but I blame the fact that it is an old install of Gutsy beta
<compwiz18> not hardy
<derspankster> I got it to work by first uninstalling it and then reinstalling it. Through terminal.
<compwiz18> b43?
<derspankster> yes
<compwiz18> yeah
<derspankster> using it right now
<compwiz18> it refused to scan for networks
<compwiz18> I'm gonna reinstall hardy from the disk on that computer, I think
<compwiz18> see if it works then
<derspankster> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=737549&highlight=hardy
<DanaG> Odd, the -13 kernel has been replaced by the -14 kernel, yet neither has an -ubuntu-modules package.
<derspankster> that link is for the uninstall/install howto - sorry
<compwiz18> I unchecked the box and rmmod'ed the driver and modprobe'd it and stuff
<compwiz18> no love
<compwiz18> toggled the hardware manager box a bunch of times too
<compwiz18> and rebooted
<compwiz18> a lot
 * compwiz18 is glad the floodbot only lives in #ubuntu
<Smygis> Why doesnt firefox 3 do any spellchecking. Well it does but why dont i get any sugesstions on correct spelling? I clearly remember getting that back in the days with firefox 2. If its broken i might as well go back to use opera.
<derspankster> Smygis: likely because FF3 isn't final
<compwiz18> folp: if you have a chance after you try a different outlet/electrical system, I'd be interested to know the results
<derspankster> compwiz18:did you read the link I posted?
<compwiz18> derspankster: yeah
<compwiz18> i'll try that tomorrow
<Smygis> Its beta 4... And comes as the browser of choice in hardy. Than it shuld not be broken in such a way.
<compwiz18> too late to get the hardy box out now
<derspankster> it worked perfectly for me
<Turski> Smygis: and you think hardy is final now?
<Smygis> no
<Turski> looks like there isnät even all locales in repos
<derspankster> I have a Broadcom 4318
<savvas> Smygis: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:3
<derspankster> Smygis:FF3 has other bugs as well. Be patient.
<briareos90> hi everyone
<briareos90> is hardy beta stable enough for desktop install yet ?
<compwiz18> briareos90: it will be stable when it is release ;)
<savvas> Smygis: some language packs aren't compatible with the new firefox 3, try them, or switch to opera or switch to opera if you would like your old firefox back: sudo apt-get install firefox-2; firefox-2
<Malique> Not particularly :s
<savvas> -"or switch to opera" :P
<briareos90> compwiz18: lol .. its okay if it isnt very unstable
<briareos90> compwiz18: like the time i tried fedora 8 rawhide :p
<hydrogen> switch to opera.
<savvas> briareos90: fedora 9 rawhide?
<compwiz18> derspankster: I have a 4318 too
<compwiz18> there is hope!
<compwiz18> bcm43xx worked, so I see no reason b43 shouldn't
<numus> this might sound really stupid.. but does ubuntu eat battery life more then winblows? my battery doesnt seem to last as long on hardy
<compwiz18> it very well may
<jimiridge> checkout powertop numus
<numus> !powertop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powertop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<numus> lol
<compwiz18> !info powertop
<ubotu> Package powertop does not exist in hardy
<jimiridge> yes it does
<compwiz18> ubotu was broken yesterday
<numus> ubotu never lies :-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about never lies :-) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<compwiz18> he might still be today
<compwiz18> <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligen
<compwiz18> :P
<compwiz18> anyway
<numus> what is powertop.. i am logged into vista right noow so i cant search repos
<jimiridge> google
<Lamego> numus, is a utility which displays processes power consuption
<briareos90> savvas: nope the ;ast fedora i tried was 8 :p
<numus> lamego ahh thanks
<numus> i gotta say i am not liking firefox 3 so much
<briareos90> savvas: i dont really like not being able to turn dma on for my IDE hdds
<savvas> :P
<folp> Bye guys.
<briareos90> lol
<numus> now that that is solved.. is there any easy way to interface windows with ext3? i ran ubuntu server on my server once and i couldnt' get most of my terminals to connect properly.. including my xbmc xbox to view movies.. and ubuntu didnt like reading the ntfs drive THAT much...
<Lamego> there is an ext3 driver
<numus> lamego that caused a huge problem in the past when attempting over samba
<briareos90> i'd prefer using ntfs3g with linux than using an ext3 with windows
<briareos90> because in my experience ext3 drivers for windows have higher chance to corrupt linux partitions
<numus> briaros90 my problem is it would mount the drive and the swap drive.. then if i restarted it. .they were still mounted but no data could be access.. then i would reinstall it and i would have 2 copies of each drive and swap
<jimiridge> \http://gentoo-wiki.com/Ext3_in_windows
<Malique> Does anyone know what the hell this means when I try to run alsamixer?
<numus> !info ntfs
<Malique> ALSA lib simple_none.c:1491:(simple_add1) helem (MIXER,'Headphone Playback Switch',0,2,0) appears twice or more
<ubotu> Package ntfs does not exist in hardy
<Malique> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<numus> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<numus> i hate how i have to run tuncfg everytime i want to login to hamachi.. kinda blows
<jimiridge> thats cause hamachi is lame
<jimiridge> a real person would use VPN
<numus> jimridge need a cross platform vpn
<jimiridge> openvpn
<jimiridge> what do you think openvpn is?
<Malique> I can NOT get this damn sound working :'(
<nemo> you know, I've never seen the need for vpn
<numus> jimridge when i originally looked at it a while ago it didnt say it supported cross platform
<nemo> everything I've ever needed to do has worked fine over SSH
<numus> i might have to research that more
<nemo> rdesktop, nxclient, X, sshfs...
<numus> memo you have never been outside your network on a private network hvae you?
<Malique> I tried recompiling the alsa drivers etc. from source, it didn't work
<nemo> numus: um. I have that setup right now
<numus> i use radmin with a vpn
<nemo> numus: damn vpn at work is way too slow
<nemo> numus: they use aventail
<nemo> numus: so. I switched to using an ssh tunnel
<nemo> faster, more reliable.
<numus> nemo i have problems with everything but vpn on my college networks
<nemo> and doesn't screw with my routing table
<numus> ok firefox 3 is way way to flashy
<wangfg-x31> why my kde4 cannot display pop window?
<jimiridge> openvpn's site got a fresh new look
<jimiridge> very pretty
<RolandoVII> pretty?
<adinc> which screensaver is hardy using? is it still xscreensaver?
<Malique> Screw it, I'll just make another bug report
<jimiridge> gnome-screensaver
<RolandoVII> can I get fresher iso's of hardy than the first beta somewhere?
<adinc> jimiridge: but the wiki says it is xscreensaver
<jessica_> dose GeForce 6100 graphics card work with hardy
<jimiridge> i think they share
<adinc> jimiridge: how you mean?
<jimiridge> they share libs
<adinc> is there a repository for screensavers?
<savvas> you need more? :P
<savvas> no offense but there are like 50 included right?
<numus>  hciconfig hci0 down ; rmmod hci_usb
<numus> ERROR: Removing 'hci_usb': Operation not permitted
<savvas> sudo ?
<numus> ran it
<numus> same thing
<savvas> erm.. ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.24-12-generic/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/hci_usb.ko
<numus> numus@numus-laptop:~$ sudo echo 1500 > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs
<numus> bash: /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs: Permission denied
<jimiridge> need to be root
<numus> still wont allow hciconfig hci0 down
<numus> i ran it as root
<savvas> numus: the output of ls -l ?
<numus> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 28760 2008-03-12 20:26 /lib/modules/2.6.24-12-generic/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/hci_usb.ko
<savvas> numus: sudo rm -v /lib/modules/2.6.24-12-generic/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/hci_usb.ko
<numus> k did that
<savvas> try the rmmod now
<numus> nope
<numus> operation not permitted
<savvas> sudo rmmod -f
<numus> i just killed bluetooth
<numus> it is ok savvas
<savvas> ok
<numus> didnt realize powertop allows you to automaticly do it
<numus> what is haldon storage?
<savvas> numus: mind you you might have to reinstall linux modules to get your bluetooth working
<danage> madwifi broken in current beta?
<danage> eh, kernel -13 i mean?
<numus> savvas i wotn be using bluetooth on ubuntu
<wangfg-x31> why my system windows pop menu not work
<savvas> wangfg-x31: what system window?
<numus> still only getting 2 hours off my battery
<numus> should be getting 4-6
<danage> is madwifi broken in current kernel? is sound broken in current kernel?
<numus> granted it might be because i am running on wubi
<savvas> try the live cd :)
<numus> savvas only problem is i cant partition this drive.. it is only 80 gig
<savvas> numus: how come?
<numus> savvas need winblows vista on this laptop.. cant risk removing 10-20 gigs from avalible
<savvas> eh
<savvas> tough luck :p you could try xp and ubuntu
<numus> savvas need vista
<savvas> then you probably don't need ubuntu, it has a lot of stuff included
<numus> savvas no i dont need ubuntu.. but i want it
<savvas> ..ahh the joys of free software ;)
<savvas> one would be that I don't have to type a 20-30 character serial key :P
<jasoncorvallis> hi
<w0nder> does anyone have a tutorial for setting up VirtualBox in Hardy Heron to boot your windows XP partition using a raw data disk?
<savvas> #vbox
<w0nder> thx
<numus> hmm
<jasoncorvallis> for the past week or so, hal has been breaking my updates. here's the output message of sudo su -c 'mount /boot && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade && umount /boot': (at least the relevant part): http://pastebin.com/d1786e704
<savvas> they probably have it in their manual w0nder, they have a lot of stuff there :)
<wangfg-x31> savvas: just like the kde system bar, and applications menu bar, it popout only very quickly and disapreared
<savvas> eh?
<savvas> wangfg-x31: what? :\
<savvas> jasoncorvallis: why do you do apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<jasoncorvallis> savvas: habit i've had since hoary
<savvas> jasoncorvallis: how about this one: sudo apt-get install --reinstall dbus hal
<jasoncorvallis> savvas: wonderful! thanks
<wangfg-x31> savvas: ok, now hardy, kde4, when i want to access system settings use the graph interface, the system bar left corner below poped out,but shows nothing and quickly disappered, and the most windows menu cannot be accessed when click them :((((
<savvas> jasoncorvallis: just try it out first, if it works, then do: sudo apt-get -f install
<savvas> woops
<savvas> wangfg-x31: sorry, i don't use kde :)
<wangfg-x31> savvas: it is also with xfce :((, it seems with the x-windows :((((
<collusion> With an intel i855gm card in my laptop, I'm getting "AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable"; is that really likely to be true? or is there something wrong with my config?
<savvas> collusion: google shows some netbsd info: http://mail-index.netbsd.org/pkgsrc-users/2008/03/03/msg000495.html - might be useful
<collusion> hm. intel is crashing on my laptop (bug 188178) so I am using the i810 driver at the moment.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188178 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[Hardy] [regression] xorg with Intel driver crashes if Virtual > 2048" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188178
<collusion> Also getting a dmesg "no more MTRRs available" and "(EE) I810(0): Failed to allocate texture space." in Xorg.0.log
<darth_mall> is there a known reason why I might not be seeing drop shadows?
<savvas> you dropped them!
<savvas> :)
<darth_mall> oh dear ;)
<darth_mall> they work when I switch to metacity as my composite manager, but in compiz they just don't show
<darth_mall> I'm just trying to figure out if this is a bug in compiz, or if it's a mistake I've made on my system somewhere
<w0nder> whats the package name for the kernel source?
<w0nder> nvm
<Danielg42> anyone try 8.04 with an ati graphics card?
<benanzo> Anyone having trouble with screen brightness control keys not working and the LED indicator for caps/num lock to working?  Hardy latest on first gen macbook
<DanaG> I've been having the issue where power-source changes break all ACPI hotkeys.
<DanaG> That includes lid, brightness, sleep, and power buttons.
<Tu13es> hm, my wifi is dead in hardy, dmesg gives this, any ideas? : http://pastebin.ca/967684
<DanaG> If I try changing brightness under those conditions, nothing happens.... and then later, I get spammed with every keystroke I had previously pressed.
<benanzo> Even the brightness control applet doesn't work.  With the keys the meter appears on screen but stays at zero
<benanzo> the brightness doesn't change
<mattl> hey, how do i install fonts thru the GUI in Hardy?
<benanzo> I think you just drag the font file onto the GUI like themes/icons?  I might be wrong though
<savvas> mattl: add them in: ~/.fonts/
<savvas> mattl: then: fc-cache -f -v ~/.fonts
<mattl> savvas: that's not really the GUI though, is it? I mean, I could sudo mv them to /usr/share/fonts - I'm trying to work out a way for someone who doesn't use the Terminal to do this.
<savvas> mattl: they can press alt-f2 and type the command then :P
<DanaG> gksu nautilus
<DanaG> then browse to /usr/share/fonts
<mattl>  /ignore savvas
<savvas> well you're not using the terminal :)
<savvas> but if you see a gui for fonts let me know
<DanaG> Hmm, I must say, I prefer the previous revision of the Hardy login screen -- the new one looks washed out and "pasty-faced" (or something like that).
<savvas> there is a way through gimp, but I'm ignored now so there's not much point in talking :)
<bazhang> haha
 * jussio1 hugs savvas
<savvas> yello bazz ;)
<bazhang> wrong guy to /ignore mattl
<savvas> oh is it a hug day? :P
<bazhang> always!
<mattl> bazhang: how come?
 * savvas returns the hug to graceful jussi01 :)
<jussio1> :)
<Pici> mattl: Browsing to fonts:/// should work
<mattl> Pici: yeah, that used to work, certainly in Dapper, but no longer works either :)
<savvas> Pici: Couldn't display "fonts:///".
<Pici> hm
<DanaG> gksu nautilus /usr/share/fonts
<Pici> I think I remember seeing a bug report about that
<savvas> can't handle fonts: location
 * savvas looks
<DanaG> I like the Heron, though.
<JohnPhys> Pici, savvas:  The new gvfs used in Gnome 2.22 breaks things like fonts:/// and network:///
<DanaG> Oh, and the Wiki doesn't have the recolored latest Heron wallpaper!
<mooboo1> put firefox3 beta5 in repo
<savvas> JohnPhys: it breaks a lot of other stuff too, ftp sftp smb.. :P
<JohnPhys> savaas:  that's why I said "breaks things like" :P
<savvas> mooboo1: I believe you forgot your shotgun :p
<mooboo1> :D
<savvas> ah ok :)
<bazhang> tomoyuki28jp: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/beta
<savvas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bug/193897
<savvas> bug 193897
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193897 in nautilus ""Go to Fonts Folder" button and fonts:/// URL scheme broken in Hardy" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193897
<JohnPhys> savvas:  You can look around the gnome website, I think they might be planning to fix that up by Gnome 2.24
<savvas> 2.24?!
<savvas> seems like there is a patch already: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=517632
<ubotu> Gnome bug 517632 in general "Need fonts: and themes: backend implementation" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<JohnPhys> well maybe we'll get lucky and it will show up soon :)  I know my fav. thing about gnome 2.24 will be nautilus *finally* getting a column view
<DanaG> Column view?  What's that?
<mooboo1> i wonder too
<danage> norton commander style?
<bazhang> dolphin style ;]
<DanaG> Still don't know it.
<mooboo1> split view? oh that sucks
<Danielg42> here goes! got the .iso downloaded :D
<mooboo1> two panes
<DanaG> Is it like Finder's view with different levels left-to-right?
<mooboo1> that suck
<danage> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norton_Commander
<xNULL> hello there has anyone had any video issues when updating from gutsy to hardy?
<savvas> hmmm
<mooboo1> danage, there is Midnight Commander for Linux, its a Norton Commander clone
<xNULL> it seemed to have messed up something for me and I get an error saying GNOME desktop can't be started
<savvas> I finally found out how to disable rhythmbox from popping up when i connect my mp3 player
<mooboo1> URL dont work in xchat for me, anyone else?
<danage> cool
<savvas> system > preferences > file management > media ;)
<Danielg42> mooboo1: right click the link and see if you can "open in browser"
<xNULL> ?
<mooboo1> Danielg42, does not work
<xNULL> any help here with the GNOME desktop manager please?
<savvas> mooboo1: irc:// protocol can't open xchat or?
<feld> anyone here having issues with their dvdrom or cdrom?
<xNULL> no
<feld> mine is screwed up in Hardy. It is using /dev/sr0 instead of /dev/hda like it should (and every other distro I've run). /dev/dvd, /dev/dvdrom, /dev/dvdrw don't exist. they're /dev/dvd1, etc. and no program can read/write to the dvd player. Yes, I've checked permissions on the block devices.
<DanaG> Still don't know what Column View is.
<DanaG> Is it just "Details" view?
<feld> [16126.656010] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1250256
<feld> like seriously what is going on here? =/
<DanaG> feld: try removing /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules
<DanaG> and then /etc/init.d/udev force-reload
<savvas> mooboo1: if you mean you can't open url links from xchat, change your default browser in system > preferences > preferred applications
<feld> DanaG: no luck
<darthanubis> trash icon will not appear on the gnome panel as of yesterday
<darthanubis> and no, restarting/rebooting is not the answer that was cavalierly retorted last night.
<JohnPhys> DanaG:  Column-view, as in having multiple columns of the icons there, that scroll left/right as you go through them, I believe it's "list" view in WinXP
<xNULL> is there any way to manually load gnome?
<h3sp4wn> darthanubis: right click -> add to panel
<DanaG> I hate that list view.  No wonder I didn't know what you meant.
<darthanubis> thats not the fix
<DanaG> I always use Details view.
<darthanubis> it adds, but does not show the icon
<darthanubis> why would anyone assume that was not tried?
<h3sp4wn> why would anyone care ?
<h3sp4wn> nevermind
<darthanubis> well why would that nonthinker attempt to help?
<darthanubis> please nevermind, I'd appreciate it
<h3sp4wn> np
<danage> is madwifi broken in current updates? and sound?
<h3sp4wn> danage: The madwifi is really old I seriously hope its updated before release
<danage> mine worked yesterday, then i did -13 kernel update and BOOM
<danage> it's gone
<danage> no wifi0, no ath0
<h3sp4wn> Its in linux-restricted-modules
<h3sp4wn> unless they switched to ath5k
<danage> it'll fix, it'll fix... :)
<JohnPhys> darthanubis:  logging out and logging in can sometimes cause the trashes (and all the added ones) to become visible.  It sounds like you are describing Bug #207761 .  Perhaps you should subscribe to it.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207761 in gnome-applets "Trash applet is invisible" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207761
<h3sp4wn> danage: There is no matching restricted-modules on my mirror for that kernel
<darthanubis> JohnPhys, I was in the process, but I see gnome-panel updates coming in now. Hopefully the fix is in the mix?
<JohnPhys> darthanubis: indeed, hopefully.  But the "changes" hadn't been uploaded yet, so I don't know.  I know mine hasn't disappeared in a day or so.
<h3sp4wn> danage: I would just boot -12 for a bit and then wait for the lrm to hit the mirrors
<darthanubis> JohnPhys, thx for the info
<h3sp4wn> danage: I really hope it contains madwifi 0.9.4
<JohnPhys> darthanubis: I should be more clear, by "changes" I meant the list of changes.
<danage> h3sp4wn: thanks
<h3sp4wn> danage: You could build the modules yourself but its not worth it as there is the whole of vmware-server stuck in with this stuff (150MB download :/)
<Q-FUNK> howdy! am I the only one for whom the human theme suddenly stopped working after today's updates?
<Q-FUNK> probavbly after something removed the muraine theme
<JohnPhys> Q-FUNK:  No, and it's the "controls" human-murrine theme that seems to have either been removed or made unavailable.  Selecting "human" in the theme app will get you a gutsy-looking desktop
<Q-FUNK> JohnPhys: if you mean in the Looks capplet, nope.  deselcting it and re-selecting it doesn't return the theme
<savvas> mm banana split
<Q-FUNK> the gtk compoent of the theme seems to be gone.  there's no human brown in the metacity mover widget, anymore
<Q-FUNK> it's in default blue
<pen> hi
<w0nder> what source do i need enabled in apt to get kernel headers?
<h3sp4wn> main
<pen> I have a problem with Amarok and pulseaudio. My audio is working but amarok will get a warning about xine can't get audio device once in a while while my other GTK music player like Rhythmbox working like a charm
<pen> why?
<macogw> anyone else's gdm broken after today's updates?
<Pici> macogw: I rebooted earlier today and had no problems.
<macogw> gdmgreeter was eating 104% of cpu according to top
<macogw> i killed it and switched to screen
<macogw> by killed, i mean i stopped gdm
<jbroome> Don't remember an audacious update coming in, but it's playing my streamed music w/o crashing after 4 secs.  yay!
<tigerstein> I have upgraded to hardy last week without a problem, but today when i wanted to start openoffice it doesn't started, when i start it from console, it exits right after, without an error
<jester7> i have all the latest updates and openoffice works for me
<jester7> just fyi
<edgecase> pen, i think you need to tell your apps to use pulseaudio for output.  it sounds like it's trying to use alsa device directly, which is in use by pulseaudio daemon
<pen> edgecase: but in case of amarok, how do I set it to use pulseaudio?
<pagan0ne> hey, how do i make grub look in / instead of /boot for the images?
<edgecase> pen, i've never used it, but look at http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup#Amarok
<edgecase> paganOne, edit menu.lst?
<daekdroom> tigerstein: It's a beta version, what do you expect?
<tigerstein> daekdroom: I know, just asked
<daekdroom> OO doesn't run here as well. It says it doesn't have the rights to edit the ~/.openoffice.org2
<pen> edgecase: but there is only one engine avilable in amarok
<pen> which is xine
<jbroome> the check the perms on ~/openoffice.org2
<daekdroom> I did.
<daekdroom> I setted it to 777 as well. and It still didn't work
<macogw> no idea if OOo runs here.  gdm doesn't get to the login screen. it goes all spinning-beach-ball-of-death instead
<pen> And xine can't initialize audio device
<Pedantic-Steve> OOo works for me and I jsut updated this morning.
<daekdroom> That and the poorly made xorg.conf are the only problems that hardy have here
<macogw> and if i recall correctly, you cant submit a bug on launchpad from lynx
<macogw> daekdroom: huh? its really bare, but it *works*
<tigerstein> I deleted ~/openoffice.org2, and he recreated it, but thats all :/
<edgecase> pen, try http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup#Xine
<daekdroom> Humf. I blame all those graphical stuff to configure Xorg. Now Xorg.conf doesn't have any info about the devices names and now I can't use Hardware util to install fglrx.
<Typhox> fuck
<macogw> any idea how to debug gdmgreeter being a cpu hog?
<macogw> and not finishing loading to get to the actual login screen?
<Pici> !language | Typhox
<ubotu> Typhox: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pen> edgecase: well, my version doesn't apply to the problem since i have version 2 not 1.0-1.1.2
<pen> edgecase: it is using pulseaudio already, I think the problem is amarok itself but I have no idea where to start
<Typhox> Because of my even not correct working sd-cardreader i made a udev rule, but the mounted sd-card can just be accessed as root. I just got the /dev/mmcblk0p1 to be owned my normal users but NOT the mounted folder.
<macogw> just chown the mountpoint to yourself
<macogw> or make its group be "users" and add yourself and the other normal users to it
<Typhox> i did that already
<Typhox> but it doesn't work with fat16 i think
<Typhox> chown
<macogw> you have to do it before you mount the drive
<Typhox> i now
<Typhox> but it doesn't change the situation
<macogw> make the mount point owned and 7'accessibility and then mount it with yourself as owner and it should work...
<Finnish> I have a problem with Hardys SSH
<Finnish> Can't display location "sftp://muntunnus@koulunkone" Timed out when logging in
<Finnish> I could connect my remote folder with Gutsy, but not with Hardy
<xNULL> How do you force restart through terminal?
<Finnish> I could connect it with terminal, but not with graphical SSH
<Finnish> Places->Connect to server
<macogw> xNULL: sudo reboot
<woodwizzle_> Is firefox going to keep getting constantly updated in hardy until it reaches 3.0?
<macogw> i think so
<woodwizzle_> Or will we be stuck with beta 4 after 3.0 stable comes out
<jbroome> if not in hardy specifically FF will update itself when a new version comes out
<macogw> there's going to be a point release in junish
<woodwizzle_> jbroome: Will that not screw with Apt?
<macogw> pretty sure ubuntu disables ff's builtin updater
<jbroome> i don't think so.  They'll probably push a new .deb out through apt also
<macogw> there should be a new deb when 8.04.1 comes out
<woodwizzle_> and I have alpha 8 on gutsy. It doesn't update itself
<frank_> woodwizzle_: FF gets updated (minor version) troughout a release. They gave on only backporting the security fixes a long time ago (well maybe 2 years)
<frank_> gave up*
<woodwizzle_> ok good =) That makes me happy.
<macogw> frank_: theres a difference
<bobbo85> I love hardy so far, my only problem right now is that no flash videos work in firefox 3 (youtube for example).  What happens is they load up, play with no sound for 2 seconds, then "pause" there
<macogw> there's an "updates" repo for bugfixes
<macogw> bobbo85: libflashsupport installed?
<bobbo85> macogw, hold on i'll check
<bobbo85> btw macogw, what is the command to check for installed applications?  I use synaptic usually because I'm not too familiar with the CLI stuff for apt
<DanaG> Here's part of how fix SD card mounting: format fat32, not fat16.
<macogw> bobbo85: dpkg -l libflashsupport
<bobbo85> ok i had it, but i'm reinstalling it just incase
<bobbo85> I also reinstalled gnash, and the nonfree adobe player, tried enabling them one at a time in firefox - the adobe nonfree one shows the video for 2 seconds as I said, the gnash one does not load the video at all.
<macogw> gnash is crap
<prometheus> it was when I used it a year ago don't know about now though
<macogw> it was definitely crap then
<macogw> now it supposedly semi-sorta-kinda-works
<prometheus> ya, that is what I hear
<macogw> that's one area where i dont bother with finding the FOSS one
<macogw> it just doesnt compare to adobe's
<bobbo85> hah yup macogw i'm with you on that.  so after reinstalling libflashsupport and nonfree flash adobe I still get the same issue, any ideas?
<macogw> nope
<prometheus> reinstall firefox?
<Typhox> How do I get permissions to use a fat16 sdcard as non-root? Is there something that I can change?
<jk_> how do i resize icons, image preview without doing it invidually
<bobbo85> prometheus, I am now uninstalling firefox 2.0 (which also uninstalls ubuntu themes i guess), and reinstalling all of the firefox 3 packages, wish me luc
<prometheus> the luck has been wished
<edgecase> pen, try and find out what output module it's using
<pen> edgecase: how?
<edgecase> i don't know, i don't use amarok, but does it have some preferences?
<jk_> how do i resize icons, image preview without doing it invidually
<uchimata> hi, i run thunderbird + enigmail and my passphrase is not cached, and i have to type it two times every time i want to send a mail
<uchimata> any ideas how to solve this? ;)
<tgelter> uchimata: I have that same setup and don't experience that problem. care to compare settings?
<uchimata> no problem... i read something about checking/unchecking "use gpg cli agent"
<DanaG> Hmm, my themes thingy shows no previews; how do I fix that?
<Max_Dettweiler> Hi, I've noticed that in Ubuntu 8.04 beta, CPU-intensive apps run at about half their normal speed.
<Max_Dettweiler> I was wondering if it has anything to do with the new scheduler improvements in the latest kernel, but the problem persists when I select the older kernel in the GRUB menu.
<Max_Dettweiler> At first I thought it might be dust in the CPU fan, but the problem showed up exactly when I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 beta.
<Lynoure> Uh, something bad has happened, I thought I got the konsole problem fixed, but no :(
<Max_Dettweiler> hello? anybody there?
<uchimata> tgelter: do you see any special options which could cause my problems?
<joebob777as7> Max_Dettweiler yes there are ppl here.
<Max_Dettweiler> okay
<joebob777as7> Max_Dettweiler did you search in the ubuntu bugs?
<bobbo85> awww no luck prometheus thanks for the luck though
<bobbo85> it seems that if i try to play the video on youtube enough, firefox will force close itself
<joebob777as7> Max_Dettweiler if you find it in there subscribe if not then post one.
<Max_Dettweiler> yes I searched there.
<DanaG> My impression of Flash:
<bobbo85> i can play about 1 second of video without sound, and i can click anywhere on the seek bar, like try starting the video from the middle instead of the beginning, but it just does the same one second of video and then "pauses"
<DanaG> *segfault*
<Lynoure> Is kde 3.5.9 currently fine for all of you who use it? I'm having trouble with everything
<DanaG> If you try browsing YouTube, it crashes approximately every two or three pages.
<Max_Dettweiler> I tried rebooting a gazillion times, and even rebooting with the older kernel (which shouldn't have the new scheduler modifications), and none of that fixed it.
<bobesponja> Lynoure: fine here
<Lynoure> things crash, anything involving text input hardly starts at all :/
<bobesponja> Lynoure: when was your last update?
<tgelter> uchimata: now that I look at it, I don't actually have any of the settings modified from the default install...
<Lynoure> bobesponja: earlier today
<tgelter> uchimata: if you click "Never ask for a passphrase", does it still ask for a passphrase?
<Lynoure> bobesponja: looked to be mostly kde4 stuff... had some of these symptoms since the upgrade yesterday, seemed to be caused by scim-bridge, but now similar symptoms without it
<joebob777as7> Max_Dettweiler my guess is that it is not related to the scheduler
<bobesponja> Lynoure: I'm updating now, I might stop then :)
<Max_Dettweiler> oh, okay.
<Max_Dettweiler> what might be causing it then?
<uchimata> hehe, same thing here ;-)
<Lynoure> bobesponja: I could be just unlucky, not sure. Out of curiousity, do you have scim-brigde-agent installed?
<Max_Dettweiler> and what might I do to at least work around it in the meantime?
<bobesponja> Lynoure: I don't have KDE4 installed cause it messed up with my kde3 so I removed it long ago
<uchimata> ok, solved the problem: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs/2008-March/030966.html
<joebob777as7> Max_Dettweiler well if you try the old kernel and it still does the same thing then i'm pretty sure we can rule out sheduler changes. I would post a bug.
<Lynoure> bobesponja: earlier I had no problem with them co-existing...
<Max_Dettweiler> okay, I'll do that then. :-)
<bobesponja> Lynoure: no I don't have scim-brigde-agent installed
<Lynoure> bobesponja: ok, then it's removal is not the cause...
<mintsoup> Hey everyone, I installed the ndiswrapper package through synaptic, but after i set it up and try to run 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' it throws the error that ndiswrapper.ko could not be found.  Should this have been setup by the package manager or do i need to do something else to get it?
<Infecto> what can be problem
<Infecto> k3b burns audio but my cd reader in car cant read this? any idea?
<joebob777as7> Infecto if you are sure that you didn't just burn mp3's to a cd try different media or get a different cd reader
<Infecto> joebob777as7: yes i`m suere 7 tracks onw all cd
<ichat> good day all -
<Infecto> joebob777as7: its bmw build cd reader with navi :) that can be problem
<ichat> question :  epyfany  - will support  Webkit only now right,  - what wil happen to  ubuntu -
<Lynoure> bobesponja: You'll probably be save if you haven't had scim stuff, seems it's the cause still :/
<ichat> regarding to that browser?
<Lynoure> s/save/safe/
<DrHala1> hey guys
<DrHala1> suddenly gdm needs really long to startup and some of my skinning is missing in gtk
<joebob777as7> Infecto try different media
<joebob777as7> how old is the bmw?
<Infecto> 3 years
<joebob777as7> Infecto well my xbox isn't too old and will only handle cd-rw ;)
<pani1> greetings, my dear open sorcerers
<DrHala1> also i cant detect any usb mass storage
<pani1> unfortunately, my wumps-or-whatever installation of todays ubuntu 8.04 image on a local windows xp ntfs drive did not survive the first system update.
<pani1> it boots up into busybox, stays there and looks at me stupidly.
<pani1> note its not installed on its own partition, its done through the windows installer
<pani1> anyone got a clue what might be the fauxpas here?
<len>  I'm getting this when trying to run adept: The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<DragonLarma> hello everybody
<len> I can't run apt-setup because it is not installed by default.
<len> and I can't get it because apt can't open the status file.
<pani1> len, apt-get install apt-setup ?
<len> How do I fix this?
<pani1> i have no idea... is your apt configuration ok?
<pani1> wish i could help you more right now, but i've been kicked from my os :>
<len> I have been up to this point, but it  looks like something got corrupted in the status file.
<len> Does apt-setup repair/regenerate/reconstruct the status file?
<len> Funny it wouldn't be  included in a default install  if you need it when things get messed up and will be  unable to get it via apt if it is.
<manchicken> Is it just me, or is the desktop wall plugin for compiz kinda... not good...
<JohnPhys> manchicken:  you're going to have to be more specific
<len> I have a status.old file.  I  wonder if that is a backup file  to prev version when chages are make.
<len> Wonder if I could "cp status.old status" to get it working.
<JohnPhys> len:  not sure, maybe try it?  I'd recommend backing up status first though :)
<len> I'm guessing that the updates I made yeasterday wouldn't be reflected if I did that though.
<manchicken> JohnPhys: I get a lot of freezing if I have a 2x2 desktop pane, and I hit Ctrl+Alt and any left/right/up/down combination.  It's usually more troublesome in diagaonals.
<manchicken> It wasn't on Gutsy.
<len> What are you supposed to do if you have a problem with the dpkg status file?
<h3sp4wn> len: Use a backup
<JohnPhys> manchicken:  ah, no idea.  I only have a 1r x 2c pane
<h3sp4wn> len: remember what you added since then
<len> I didn't add anything, I just accepted updates, so  it would be hard to remember since they weren't anything I specifically requested.
<h3sp4wn> len: /var/lib/dpkg/status-old - copy that to /var/lib/dpkg/status - if thats also broken then look in /var/backups/
<len> That's what I was thinking of trying.  What  would be the repercussions of doing that, as far to some things not being in sync?
<h3sp4wn> len: List of installed packages
<h3sp4wn> len: Do you use aptitude ?
<h3sp4wn> len: have you actually had a look at the corrupted file ?
<len> So, if they were just updates, it would be ok, just version would be wrong so it would want to reinstalled again  'cause it wouldn't see them as upgraded yet?
<len> Yeah, but it's looks like a binary file, not straight text?
<h3sp4wn> /var/lib/dpkg/status is text here
<h3sp4wn> have a look further down
<h3sp4wn> If you get rid of all the binary stuff at the top and upto the next complete package you might be ok (take a backup)
<len> I usually use apt-get from the command line, but use apept for routine update that it alerts me on kicker.
<h3sp4wn> Can you upload the messed up file somewhere ?
<len> What is the limit for the pastebin?
<h3sp4wn> I want the untouched file
<_KAMI_> len: I think you cannot copy a DVD there
<h3sp4wn> Can you try to dcc it to me ? (dunno whether it will work)
<len> dcc?
<h3sp4wn> dunno what irc client you use
<len> konversation
<h3sp4wn> len: just try to send a file to me
<b4l74z4r> where can i find the numerical values for mouse sensitivity and acceleration, so that i can get back the default settings after having played around with them?
<h3sp4wn> b4l74z4r: gconf-editor
<b4l74z4r> h3sp4wn, how do i fire that up?
<h3sp4wn> b4l74z4r: Run it at a terminal
<h3sp4wn> then search around - like the windows registry
<b4l74z4r> i just type "gconf-editor" in the terminal?
<h3sp4wn> yep
<b4l74z4r> ok, thanks
<b4l74z4r> do i need to type sudo first?
<h3sp4wn> No
<b4l74z4r> ok
<h3sp4wn> you don't want to run that as root - risks messing up settings for everybody
<Luckrider> was there a net split just a second ago?
<tanner> seems so
<Luckrider> yeah
<Jaymac> Luckrider: looks like it
<b4l74z4r> h3sp4wn, if i adjust the mouse settings in gconf editor, will the sliders in the mouse menu get adjusted accordingly?
<Jaymac> one of the freenode servers imploded
<h3sp4wn> b4l74z4r: Almost everything in gnome is in gconf
<Luckrider> can anyone help me connect a wiimote to Hardy, every time I do #hcitool scan
<Luckrider> it just goes to the next line
<h3sp4wn> b4l74z4r: All the gui does is change stuff in there
<Luckrider> user@Corbett-Laptop:~$ #hcitool scan
<Luckrider> user@Corbett-Laptop:~$
<Luckrider> that is what I get
<Luckrider> another one
<Luckrider> what is going on here?
<tanner> Luckrider: because the tool reports no findings. your wiimote isnt looking to pair up
<Luckrider> I am pushing the buttoms
<Luckrider> *buttons
<Luckrider> tanner, I push the reset button on the back, or I puh the 1 and 2 button, and it doesn't do anything
<darkphader> yikes! latest update/upgrade wants to remove kubuntu-desktop
<Luckrider> I have connected it to windows bfore
<Lunar_Lamp> FF3b5 has been released now - is hardy planning to upgrade to this, or will that wait until after hardy is released?
<JohnPhys> is there going to be a nice gui frontend for ufw?
<daekdroom> Lunar_Lamp: we'll have it soon.
<Luckrider> I think it may upgrade possibly tomorrow with the daily updates
<Lunar_Lamp> daekdroom, ah ok :-)
<Lunar_Lamp> That sounds good to me :-)
<b4l74z4r> the default motion acceleration and treshold is both set at -1 in the gconf-editor, does that sound right?
<jbroome> Luckrider: why are you including the "#" in your hcitool command?
<Luckrider> because when I don't I get
<Luckrider> hold on
<Luckrider> um...
<Luckrider> user@Corbett-Laptop:~$ hcitool scan
<Luckrider> Device is not available: No such device
<Luckrider> that is what I get
<jbroome> are you running it as root?
<Luckrider> do you have any suggestions jbroome?
<Luckrider> um
<Luckrider> no
<Luckrider> let me try that
<collusion> why might fonts in X look fuzzy when using the xorg-i810 server but okay with the intel server?
<Luckrider> nope jbroome
<Luckrider> I still get  no such device
<eddieftw> hey all, im in hardy and my sound isn't working (video, or mp3)
<Luckrider> um
<jbroome> Luckrider: i ran it as a regular user and it found my phone over BT.
<Luckrider> have you tried a different file format?>
<Luckrider> jbroome
<Luckrider> hmmm
<eddieftw> i wonder why, i had to do a reinstall but i was using hardy before and it all worked perfectly
<Luckrider> what was the specific command?
<sourcemaker> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Luckrider> jbroome, what was the specific command that you used?
<jbroome> hold on, damn
<jbroome> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61952/
<Luckrider> k
<Luckrider> thanks
<Luckrider> yeah, I just keep getting the stupid
<Luckrider> user@Corbett-Laptop:~$ hcitool scan
<Luckrider> Device is not available: No such device
<Luckrider> user@Corbett-Laptop:~$
<Luckrider> that is what it spits out
 * tanner feels like merde
<JohnPhys> there are some updates available now that don't seem to want to come through, update manager is asking to run a partial upgrade, but then it doesn't complete that
<jbroome> Luckrider: i have no further suggestions
<Luckrider> ok, thanks for the heklp
<eddieftw> anyone? im trying to get my sound working
<KalEl> either there has been no updates for last two days, or my automatic updates has stopped working
<KalEl> having experienced the stability of ubuntu, i'd guess the former :)
<tanner> anyone know how to take a screen cap in mplayer?
<nemo> tanner: why not just alter the -vo ?
<nemo> or use mencoder ?
<nemo> tanner: oh. waitasec
<nemo> you just want a screenshot
<nemo> tanner: s and S  (see man page)
<Ayabara> I run Hardy on a Dell laptop, and sometimes leave it on over night. It seems to me that even though I have set the display to power down after 40 minutes of inactivity, that never happens. Known issue?
<bjwebb> gdm won't start :S
<bjwebb> its stuck on brown screen + waiting icon
<bjwebb> ive tried ctrl + alt  + delete and restart, but it gets stuck at this screen
<bjwebb> how can i find out why it is doing this?
<bjwebb> :S
<savvas> bjwebb: i think it's a bug, it's going to be fixed today probably
<ethana2> hey savvas
<ethana2> oh!
<ethana2> are you identified right now, savvas?
<savvas> hello :)
<marsje> any chance I can make the Remote Desktop Viewer listen to connections?
<marsje> I'm used to have other people make connections to me since that is easier to setup firewall/NAT-wise
<num> does the vlc plugin for firefox work also with firefox 3 beta 4
<nibblesmx> Hi! The ability to share folders seems to be lost in hardy. Can someone tell me how to enable it?
<ethana2> nibblesmx: I assumed I brought that problem on myself because of my dual seat
<ethana2> permissions and jazz
<nibblesmx> ethana2: I had the share folder option in hardy on day 1. Then I updated the packages and it seems to be lost
<ethana2> hmm
<nibblesmx> not even "Shared Folders" under administrations shows up
<Iowahc> hy there, when I first installed hardy, my laptop made a sound when i closed the screen, but now it is gone
<Iowahc> where do i config it?
<bjwebb> savvas: okay, thanks
<bjwebb> its times like this when im glad i have a separate stable partition ;)
<Iowahc> hy there, when I first installed hardy, my laptop made a sound when i closed the screen, but now it is gone. where to config?
<tonyyarusso> Iowahc: let me know if you find it - noticed the same thing
<Blakesmith> anyone having trouble logging out?
<Blakesmith> my panel monitors still run but it seems everything else stops, and i lose mouse control
<Blakesmith> ctrl+alt+backspace still works at this point, though
<Iowahc> tonyyarusso: ok
<Iowahc> tonyyarusso: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4429691
<Iowahc> ok, seems, its not a feature planned ^^
<Blakesmith> anyone having trouble logging out of Gnome?
<kane77> is this known bug? amarok gives me: xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers.
<Iowahc> tonyyarusso: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=563687
<Iowahc> thats it ^^
<orvokki> Hmm. I think I'm starting to realize my problem.
<orvokki> I seem to have two nvidia kernel modules somewhere on my system and for some reason Hardy is loading the wrong one. Any tips on locating and distinguishing them?
<orvokki> The other one is for nvidia-glx-legacy and the other for nvidia-glx-new. So I get a version mismatch on every boot...
<orvokki> bicyclis3: Hey, again. ^^
<orvokki> This was a stupid mistake on my part though, I should have noticed it earlier.
<orvokki> Solving it is another issue.
<osteenbergen> question: My hardy just updated and now the Human theme is blue.. someone knows the fix?
<osteenbergen> well blue and grey
<solarion> umm, so what is in charge of drawing the close buttons and things on the various windows?
<osteenbergen> dont know
<solarion> 'cause whatever it is ain't doing its job.  :)
<osteenbergen> yeah i thought about that but i can change the theme to anything but Human ;)
<DarphBobo> ff3-b5 will be available in hardy repos anytime soon?
<osteenbergen> Mist theme works great
<osteenbergen> only Human not
<solarion> osteenbergen: horked here
<solarion> yeah, is what I thought
<solarion> broken bzr stuff kept the install from completing
<osteenbergen> should a reinstall of the thme fix it?
<solarion> maybe
<solarion> no idea what's broken
<solarion> it can't hurt anyhow
<osteenbergen> nope did a clean of the archives and a reinstall but no fix
<plurt> hi folks
<osteenbergen> hi
<plurt> I'm having trouble upgrading because update-manager hangs
<osteenbergen> try updating via console
<osteenbergen> aka sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<plurt> I'll try, thx
<kane77> where can I find what were the packages updated today/yesterday?
<osteenbergen> maybe in synaptic
<osteenbergen> synaptic file>hisotry
<osteenbergen> history*
<Lamego> or check /var/log/dpkg.log
<osteenbergen> Human theme is completely missing after update :O
<kane77> hmm my pulse audio seems to be gone under amarok...
<bigjoey> will abiword 2.6 be in hardy?
<jacob> i know this was probably asked many times before, but what happened to human-murrine?
<osteenbergen> jacob i miss it too.. no clue why
<osteenbergen> Sort of late april fool thing :O
<jacob> i'm thinking a packaging error, because it disappeared completely instead of just not being the default, but i don't know why for sure
<jacob> yeah heh
<osteenbergen> package is still there only after install nothing is there.. will check the package now
<Spion_> I know its a stupid question but, when will 8.04 (non-beta) be released? :P
<orvokki> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<Spion_> thank you
<Lamego> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<osteenbergen> think it a package problem.. files are in the package only not extracted
<ChrisAshton84> Hi, anyone here have problems with thunderbird after upgrading?  It won't start for me - unfortunately with the script I'm having trouble finding the exact problem, but I do get some locale errors printing out
<kane77> why exactly does the upgrades want to remove openoffice?
<osteenbergen> got the human theme back
<bigjoey> will abiword be updated in hardy?
<pwuertz> hmm... gutsy does not use the murrina theme anymore?
<jaffarkelshac> does anyone use seahorse for encryption
<tgelter> jaffarkelshac: I use seahorse
<tgelter> what's the question?
<jaffarkelshac> i want to back up my private keys, which files do i need. from the gnup folder
<tgelter> jaffarkelshac: I usually back up the entire folder, but just a sec
<tgelter> jaffarkelshac: if my memory serves me, secring.gpg is the private key, pubring.gpg is the public key
<tgelter> trustdb.gpg is the list of trust established w/ all the keys
<jaffarkelshac> thanks
<tgelter> and that's all I can remember (if it's even correct)
<tgelter> just back up the entire directory ...
<jaffarkelshac> when i export public keys in a file.asc i cant import it on a different computer. i keep getting invalid format. the only way is to copy the armored text
<jaffarkelshac> same with downloaded keys using find remote keys
<duende> Help: I was messing with some settings trying to bind Alt+Right mouse button to resize windows ala KDE inside of compiz, but I messed something up and now my Alt+Right button doesn't move windows anymore.  I disabled desktop effects, but its still bound that way.  Where is this configured?
<jaffarkelshac> tgelter, are you there
<duende> in gnome btw
<w0nder> can anyone point me in the right direction to get my sound card working in hardy?
<w0nder> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<HorizonXP> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<w0nder> The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<w0nder> GStreamer seems to be installed
<w0nder> ALSA and Pulse
<HorizonXP> is there an updated package for firefox 3 beta 5?
<duende> alsa should support ich9 since 1.0.13
<coz_> mm I see a bunch of new updates  and one held back  any issues so far with this update?
<duende> sorry, since 1.0.14
<w0nder> i try to test ALSA in sound properties:  audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<duende> so, it should be working for you, anything outputting to console?
<w0nder> let me check
<h3sp4wn> w0nder: There is 2 directions - m-a a-i alsa or www.opensound.com
<HorizonXP> hey, is there an updated package for firefox 3 beta 5?
<w0nder> when i do a tail -f of /var/log/messages , nothing is logged when i get those errors in Sound properties
<duende> is snd_hda_intel module loaded?
<w0nder> sry, how do i find out?
<duende> sorry,    lsmod | grep snd_hda_intel
<w0nder> np, thx
<w0nder> apparently not
<w0nder> nothing returned from grep
<pen> where is libexpat.so.0
<duende> sudo modprobe -v snd_hda_intel
<duende> weird that its not installed by default
<pen> One of my app needs this to compile
<h3sp4wn> w0nder: First try the new alsa-driver
<duende> pen: apt-cache search libexpat
<w0nder> hehe maybe this is why: FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<h3sp4wn> w0nder: install - alsa-source and build it with module-assistant - if its already fixed their you don't want to waste your time
<w0nder> hmm.. ok
<pen> duende: which one relates to libexpat.so.0?
<duende> pen: you're looking for the -dev package
<duende> pen: i'd go with libexpat1-dev
<pen> duende: but I don't see libexpat0 but libexpat1
<h3sp4wn> That will get you alsa-driver 1.0.16 + patches
<duende> there is a way to find out for sure, but i forget
<pen> nvm
<w0nder> ok i installed it, where do i build it?
<pen> duende: well
<w0nder> sorry h3sp4wn, i learn quick but this is new to me
<pen> duende: libexpat.so.0 is still missing
<co0lingFir4> is there a repo which hosts firefox 3.0b5?
<h3sp4wn> w0nder: Did you also install module-assistant ?
<w0nder> oh, one sec
<w0nder> ohhh you mean use module assistant to install it
<w0nder> i thought you meant compile it with that flag or something
<w0nder> see, im thinking too hard :)
<h3sp4wn> sudo module-assistant (then use the curses interface)
<duende> pen: hrm, i'm not sure, i think libexpat.so.0 isn't available anymore
<h3sp4wn> If you want you can edit /etc/alsa/alsa-source.conf
<w0nder> yeah this is cool so far
<w0nder> thanks
<h3sp4wn> (To only build the driver you need - saves a bit of time)
<pen> duende: I see
<duende> what are you building?
<RAOF> h3sp4wn: Or, for a single-shot solution, you can sudo module-assistant a-i alsa-source :)
<h3sp4wn> RAOF: m-a a-i alsa
<RAOF> h3sp4wn: I see you've refined it over many careful iterations ;)
<h3sp4wn> RAOF: Thats what I originally said - but for once he actually cared to understand
<RAOF> Dear lord!  Surely not!
<w0nder> :D
<w0nder> i'll take that as a compliment
<w0nder> building.. building
<w0nder> i didn't bother to edit alsa.conf
<w0nder> i'm sure i'll do this again in the future
<duende> pen: if you have no other choice, and are feel adventurous, you can symlink libexpat.so.1 to libexpat.so.0 and see what happens :)
<plurt> nautilus doesn't work on my hardy?
<pen> duende: I just want to install wink
<duende> isn't that in apt?
<gluer> has anyone installed firefox beta 5 on hardy, if so how is the correct way?
<duende> why are you compiling it?
<pen> duende: it has a bug
<duende> i see
<icanhasadmin_> Quick question about a super odd issue i'm having. I suppose its possible for something to work in one version of the kernel and not the other? and why does Hardy install two different versions? or is it just keeping the old gutsy one?
<duende> well, try symlinking that library and trying
<pen> duende: I was hoping compiling myself would solved it, but apprently it's not
<h3sp4wn> w0nder: Even if the new alsa works it quite possibly will sound really distorted
<duende> pen: what's the bug?
<w0nder> ok..
<w0nder> should i try installing something other than alsa?
<h3sp4wn> w0nder: (My new laptop falls into that catagory) - Then the choices are OSS4 or junk sound
<w0nder> lol k
<duende> pen: nm, i see it now :)
<pen> duende: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wink/+bug/185868
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185868 in wink "wink complains about not finding libexpat.so.0" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<calc> kane77: got your answer about OOo yet? its due to ooo-l10n not being uploaded yet
<duende> pen: i just tried  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1 /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0 and it worked for me
<kane77> calc, oh.. I see.. so I will upgrade in the morning
<calc> kane77: er maybe
<duende> pen: its dirty, but it should work in the meantime
<pen> duende: how do I disconnect it if it's solved?
<h3sp4wn> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libexpat.so /usr/lib/libexpat.so.0
<calc> kane77: the person who was going to help me do the new way of ooo-l10n isn't around currently and he didn't finish explaining what to do for it yet
<HorizonXP> is openoffice.org broken in the repos?
<calc> kane77: so i still don't have it finished yet
<calc> HorizonXP: see ^ wrt kane77
<HorizonXP> ah
<w0nder> what do  ineed to get from apt to install oss4?
<HorizonXP> good thing word processor didn't get broken yet
<HorizonXP> because I need that, not the others, lol
<HorizonXP> I'll wait it out then :)
<w0nder> alsa keeps failing when trying to build.. probably doesn't work yet
<calc> HorizonXP: its working it just doesn't have any translations right now
<pen> duende: thx, :)
<h3sp4wn> w0nder: Are you on x86 or amd64 ?
<pen> duende: it works now
<w0nder> x86
<calc> HorizonXP: so if you use en-us you can remove the language-support-* packages and it will let you install ooo, but it will be fixed in a day or two
<duende> pen: nice
<calc> it takes ~ 8hr to build once i get it uploaded
<calc> but it won't be uploaded until i can determine what to do with the translations off launchpad
<HorizonXP> ok
<HorizonXP> thanks for the solution :)
<calc> or rather how to get them and feed them to the po->sdf translator
<calc> HorizonXP: if you do remove language-support-* be sure to reinstall it later :)
<h3sp4wn> w0nder: You can either download the stable version from www.opensound.com - or try this one I built it a few mins ago for hardy
<HorizonXP> yeah
<w0nder> nice, lets try yours
<HorizonXP> calc: because the only language-support-* package I had was for English. I assume that I need that.
<kane77> at one time it happened to me that I was editing very important document and I was doing some stuff in the background and by mistake I removed OO.org but the editor was still running :)
<bobesponja> hi
<HorizonXP> whoa
<icanhasadmin_> hooray for netsplits
<HorizonXP> what just happened there?
<w0nder> w00t
<h3sp4wn> w0nder: http://hydra.audio-science.org.uk/junk/oss-linux_v4.1-080323_i386.deb
<kane77> too bad I have join/part messages off :(
<w0nder> beautiful
<w0nder> installing packages has gotten so much easier nowadays
<w0nder> hell, everything in linux has
<icanhasadmin_> w0nder: yes a few million times
<HorizonXP> calc: I removed the package you said to, but update-manager still won't allow me to update the packages
<h3sp4wn> Not everything some things that were always easy have become a pita
<HorizonXP> do I need to do a full removal of OO, and reinstall?
<w0nder> but it still maintains its power.. i love it
<w0nder> lol oh yeah?
<icanhasadmin_> h3sp4wn: really? like what?
<cyclonut> wb everybody
<icanhasadmin_> hihi
<icanhasadmin_> apt-get has never failed me. what package problem are you having?
<h3sp4wn> icanhasadmin_: Here is not really the place
<h3sp4wn> w0nder: Is it installed ?
<w0nder> i installed the package, updated module-assistant but i dont see it in the list?
<w0nder> maybe im going about it wrong...
<h3sp4wn> (this could be one of those cases where the gui dpkg installer did it wrong
<w0nder> ahh
<h3sp4wn> try running - sudo soundon
<w0nder> OSS is already loaded.. nice
<w0nder> still no sound tho :\
<h3sp4wn> osstest
<w0nder> woo
<HorizonXP> calc: the problem is openoffice.org-common. Apt-get wants a version higher than 1:2.4.0, but 1:2.4.0~rc2-1ubuntu3 is going to be installed; obviously it can't see that they're the same
<w0nder> i hear pianos
<w0nder> but now to get my volume control to work
<w0nder> sorry to suggest this---- reboot? ;)
<calc> HorizonXP: yes, but if you had current ooo l10n debs it would just work (but they don't exist yet)
<HorizonXP> calc: so I'm SoL for now?
<calc> HorizonXP: if you dig a bit deeper you will see that the reason its having a problem with that package is due to the ooo l10n packages :\
<h3sp4wn> w0nder: There is - ossxmix
<icanhasadmin_> i'm an alsa guy myself..
<w0nder> oh so i should probably hide this one
<calc> HorizonXP: yes unless you remove the language-support-* and any ooo-l10n-* ooo-help-* packages (forgot about those two sets when i told you earlier)
<calc> HorizonXP: hopefully it will be done by sometime tomorrow
<h3sp4wn> w0nder: http://homepage.ntlworld.com/clive_wright/download/gstreamer-ossv4.tar.gz
<Exilant> so the oo-update i just did was a bad idea?
<calc> Exilant: if it works that is fine, it probably won't install for you though until (hopefully) later tomorrow
<HorizonXP> calc: I have none of those packages installed :S
<h3sp4wn> w0nder: http://www.4front-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Configuring_Applications_for_OSSv4 - Its annoying but OSS sounds so much nicer
<w0nder> ok
<Exilant> well, i did dist-upgrade
<Exilant> don't need oo, so i don't mind if it breaks
<calc> HorizonXP:  openoffice.org-common 1:2.4.0-3ubuntu1 - installed for me
<calc> HorizonXP: of course i had to harass it into installing
<HorizonXP> calc: how? mine's complaining that it needs openoffice.org-core
<Exilant> anyone knows when the new restricted-modules get into the reps?
<h3sp4wn> w0nder: Don't understand how alsa can need quirks for all the different hd-audio chips but I have never heard of OSS4 not working with one
<evermind-> Hi, has someone tried to compile  linux-kernel 2.6.25-rcX on 8.04? Here after make install_modules the dir /lib/modules/2.6.25-rcX is about 450Mb in size and the initrd is also very large (about 46Mb) -- This seems a big large is. I used make oldconfig to configure the kernel
<w0nder> lol
<icanhasadmin_> h3sp4wn: oss4 does not work with my audio at all.
<w0nder> there are a lot of things about different apps\modules i dont understand :)
<calc> HorizonXP: pastebin the output of dpkg -l
<h3sp4wn> w0nder: gstreamer-properties (select OSS for both for now) - still messing around with pulse
 * calc notes he uses dselect since it is good at helping correct weird issues like this
<h3sp4wn> icanhasadmin_: What card ?
<calc> of course the manner in which helps can be annoying but it makes it clear what is causing problems
<HorizonXP> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<calc> or pastebin.ubuntu.com
<HorizonXP> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61957/
<calc> ah ok
<icanhasadmin_> h3sp4wn: Intel HDA... er.. something.. hold on :P
<spiderfire> hi
<calc> try dpkg --purge --force-depends openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-au openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-us language-support-translations-en language-support-writing-en
<HorizonXP> calc: is that a good 'ah ok'
<calc> then apt-get install openoffice.org
<calc> i think that might fix it
<spiderfire> did the new kernel omit nvidia?
<calc> HorizonXP: you may also want to run apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade first
<calc> if it doesn't puke on your
<calc> er you
<h3sp4wn> icanhasadmin_: And you are certain you unloaded the alsa modules first ?
<HorizonXP> calc: it says that a bunch of OOO packages aren't going to be installed
<h3sp4wn> icanhasadmin_: ossinfo -v
<calc> HorizonXP: hmm try doing this:
<HorizonXP> calc: so it puked on me, lol
<icanhasadmin_> calc: yes, and realtek alc861, and i don't have oss installed at the moment
<calc> dpkg -l | grep 1:2.4.0~rc2-1ubuntu3 | cut -f 3 -d " " | xargs dpkg --purge --force-depends
<calc> that will remove all of your openoffice related packages from the openoffice.org source
<HorizonXP> done
<calc> ok now dpkg --purge --force-depends openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-au  openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-us language-support-translations-en  language-support-writing-en
<calc> then see what apt-get dist-upgrade says
<HorizonXP> dist-upgrade does nothing
<calc> hmm, let me see one other thing in a sec
<calc> HorizonXP: doesn't bomb, just does nothing?
<HorizonXP> it doesn't install anything
<calc> HorizonXP: if so see what 'apt-get install openoffice.org' will do
<HorizonXP> maybe update first
<HorizonXP> ok
<HorizonXP> same issue
<calc> if apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't give any error output it is probably ok
<calc> HorizonXP: pastebin the output of apt-get install openoffice.org please
<HorizonXP> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6395/
<Exilant> HorizonXP: apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes dist-upgrade
<calc> HorizonXP: do what he said above and also run apt-get update to make sure you have to date package list
<Exilant> hm, looks weird
<Oli``> Each time I login and use an app that uses the keyring, it asks me for my keyring password (different from my login). Is there a way I can stop this happening? Can I auto-authenticate on login without any interaction from me?
<HorizonXP> calc: did those 2 commands, apt-get install openoffice.org has same output
<Exilant> Oli``: not for kdm, unfortunately
<aguitel_> anyone install hardy in eeepc ?
<h3sp4wn> aguitel_: No but there is a patch on madwifi.org for the wifi
<aguitel_> h3sp4wn: yes i know about this
<h3sp4wn> aguitel_: Shouldn't have any trouble
<aguitel_> h3sp4wn: i have gutsy working fine
<calc> HorizonXP: did the output apt-get dist-upgrade that Exilant told you show anything?
<h3sp4wn> aguitel_: the wifi is the only ee specific thing but thats the same for both
<HorizonXP> calc: not much really, want me to pastebin it?
<calc> HorizonXP: sure
<aguitel_> h3sp4wn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<HorizonXP> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6396/
<calc> HorizonXP: interesting, it appears that apt doesn't think you are in a wedged state, but it won't let you install openoffice.org either
<HorizonXP> calc: lol, it may be interesting, but it's damned annoying for sure! lol
<cps1966> need a little hardware advice
<HorizonXP> I wonder what I could do...
<calc> HorizonXP: hmm maybe see what synaptic says if you try to select openoffice.org package?
<cps1966> what is the best webcam to get for flat pannel display
<h3sp4wn> HorizonXP: sudo aptitude full-upgrade - wait until it gives you a solution you are happy with
<HorizonXP> calc: ok, it's asking to install additional packages, like some java things
<HorizonXP> I click mark and....
<plurt> lol, I'm trying to boot ubuntu in text mode, how?
<cps1966> safe mode
<HorizonXP> it can't mark them because of the same dependencies as apt-get
<Blakesmith> anyone having trouble logging out of Gnome?
<h3sp4wn> plurt: Just stop gdm
<plurt> h3sp4wn: that will bring the graphic login up again
<HorizonXP> h3sp4wn: that'd work if openoffice were installed; it's currently removed
<h3sp4wn> sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<h3sp4wn> HorizonXP: Just install the old version
<calc> HorizonXP: what does something simpler like apt-get install openoffice.org-writer say?
<JohnPhys> is there a simple gui for the new ufw firewall?
<Killeroid> hi everyone, need a little help. i tired updating from gutsy to herdy heron beta and the upgrade run into problems. the upgrade wont start because there are some broken dependencies. apparently, language-support-en depends on openoffice.org-l10n-en-za and openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb and those two are broken or something. i tired uninstalling them but they take language-support-en with them. what can i do?
<Killeroid> *tried
<aguitel_> h3sp4wn: one question ,how upgrade from gutsy to hardy (in april 24) ?
<HorizonXP> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<HorizonXP>   openoffice.org-writer: Depends: openoffice.org-core (= 1:2.4.0-3ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<HorizonXP>                          Depends: python-uno (>= 1:2.4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<HorizonXP> whoops, guess I should've pastebin'd that
<h3sp4wn> aguitel_: I would rebuild with such limited space
<Exilant> HorizonXP: well, if you try to install those manually?
<aguitel_> h3sp4wn: ??
<Exilant> or look at installed versions or whatever
<h3sp4wn> HorizonXP: Try something like - sudo aptitude install openoffice.org-core=1:2.4.0~rc2.1
<HorizonXP> Exilant: okay, so ooo-core depends on ooo-common
<h3sp4wn> aguitel_: Start again in the same way you installed gutsy
<HorizonXP> Exilant: and then when I try to install that, it doesn't recognize it as being the right version
<aguitel_> h3sp4wn: i have fresh gutsy
<Exilant> hm, something really is weird with that oo-stuff
<h3sp4wn> aguitel_: You only have limited space though
<HorizonXP> h3sp4wn: doesn't work
<HorizonXP> Exilant: agreed
<JohnPhys> yeah, my ooo won't update either
<h3sp4wn> Nah just running into a long standing issue with apt
<aguitel_> h3sp4wn: 800 mg free
<HorizonXP> sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-writer openoffice.org-core python-uno openoffice.org-common results in openoffice.org-core: Depends: openoffice.org-common (> 1:2.4.0) but 1:2.4.0~rc2-1ubuntu3 is to be installed
<linkinxp> hey guys can u tell me if u can go to this website www.pandora.com and let me know if it works
<linkinxp> thanks
<jbroome> it does
<Killeroid> linkinxp: pandora works, using it right now
<digin4> it doesn't here, since i dont live in U.S.
<linkinxp> Killeroid,  it frozes for me in firefox
<teamcobra> what's the easiest way to get rid of the suspend/hibernate buttons on logout for _all_ users, even ones created in the future?
<linkinxp> i have flash installed
<h3sp4wn> aguitel_: Probably not enough for an upgrade
<Killeroid> linkinxp: i use firefox and it has never frozen firefox.
<jbroome> i'm on hardy 64 and i'm playing along fine
<linkinxp> Killeroid,  what plugins do i need?
<HorizonXP> calc: no way to force it to install it anyway?
<Killeroid> just flash, i  am guessing
<plurt> my suspend/hibernate buttons have dissapeared, how do I reactivate them?
<linkinxp> Killeroid,  no worky :(
<Killeroid> linkinxp: did you manually install flash or did you install flash from the repos? i shouldnt be actually helping you since i am actually on gutsy and  trying to upgrade to hardy right now
<linkinxp> Killeroid,  my bad but i installed when i said "Hey i need flash" and i did but still no worky
<linkinxp> i cant see videos neither
<linkinxp> :O
<JohnPhys> linkinxp: it works for me
<linkinxp> so what could be the problem?
<Killeroid> so you never said, did you install flash manually or from the repos? does flash even work on any other site?
<JohnPhys> linkinxp:  not sure, are you sure you got flash installed?
<linkinxp> :O
<linkinxp> Clones?
<HorizonXP> calc: I'm really wishing I didn't do an update! lol
<linkinxp> yes im sure its installed
<Exilant> it works here, except for some youtube-vids
<tanner> anyone else have adblock plus suddenly... die?
<h3sp4wn> HorizonXP: Do you not use -s (simulate) first
<linkinxp> let me uninstall
<Exilant> (and performance issues, and maybe strange sites)
<JohnPhys> linkinxp:  how did you install flash?
<Killeroid> linkinxp: enter this "about:plugins" in url bar in firefox   (without quotes of course)
<linkinxp> when the browser ask for it
<HorizonXP> h3sp4wn: well.... I think the answer to that question is obvious.
<linkinxp> application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf 	Yes
<linkinxp> its says is there
<mooboo1> put ff3b5 in repo
<Killeroid> linkinxp: what version?
<JohnPhys> linkinxp:  did you restart firefox after installing flash?
<linkinxp> Compatible Shockwave Flash 8.0 r99
<linkinxp> yes
<HorizonXP> calc: at this point, what would be wrong with me installing OpenOffice from the debs off the main site?
<JohnPhys> linkinxp:  as in, close all open firefox windows, including the downloads window
<linkinxp> yes i did
<JohnPhys> HorizonXP:  from what I can gather in synaptic, there are some other packages that haven't been updated yet, that might be dependencies
<Exilant> calc, have you removed all the oo-packages?
<Exilant> uos
<Exilant> HorizonXP, i meant
<Exilant> ah, new packages
<Killeroid> linkinxp: you are using really old version of lfash
<Killeroid> current version is Shockwave Flash 9.0 r115
<Killeroid> *flash
<linkinxp_> ups
<Exilant> still no restricted-modules
<HorizonX1> stupid freezing
<HorizonX1> anyone else having problems with hardy's screen randomly freezing?
<Prefix> Anyone having problems with right click type menus? Mine are under my windows
<linkinxp_> nop
<Prefix> making it very hard to use
<HorizonX1> programs seem to keep working (like music continues to play) and so does the mouse, but otherwise the whole thing is frozen
<daekdroom> Hm.. How'd you reproduce the bug?
<Prefix> my bug or horizons?
<frank__> a unicorn??????
<emet> !info firefox
<ubotu> Package firefox does not exist in hardy
<daekdroom> Horizon's
<emet> ..
<Prefix> lol
<HorizonXP> daekdroom: No idea. It may be compiz related
<HorizonXP> or nvidia driver related
<daekdroom> HorizonXP: Whenever I click the hour on top of screen my X freezes.
<daekdroom> Is that how it happens?
<emet> !info mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> Package mozilla-firefox does not exist in hardy
<calc> Exilant: i am pretty sure he has them all removed
<Prefix> any idea on my issue guys?
<HorizonXP> seems to happen when I switch windows
<emet> what did the package get renamed to?
<daekdroom> !info firefox3
<ubotu> Package firefox3 does not exist in hardy
<calc> Exilant: not sure why it refuses to install for him, it doesn't really give useful output
<daekdroom> !info firefox2
<ubotu> Package firefox2 does not exist in hardy
<emet> !info firefox gutsy
<ubotu> Package firefox does not exist in gutsy
<Prefix> menus (like righ tclick ones I dont know their genre..) appear below my windows
<emet> ....
<emet> that's BS
<Exilant> i had freezes with compiz recently, with ati, ctrl-alt-f1, then f7 ->crash
<Prefix> !info firefox3
<bobbo85> Anyone know why adding the medibuntu hardy repository caused me to have 21 updates that cant install?  They're always being "Held back" and asking me to do a "partial update"
<emet> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> Package ubuntu-desktop does not exist in hardy
<calc> ah!
<calc> 17:18 < HorizonXP> sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-writer  openoffice.org-core python-uno openoffice.org-common results  in openoffice.org-core: Depends: openoffice.org-common (>  1:2.4.0) but 1:2.4.0~rc2-1ubuntu3 is to be installed
<emet> it lies
<Prefix> lol
<HorizonXP> calc: ah?
<HorizonXP> calc: revelation?
<HorizonXP> Exilant: My keyboard is useless during these freezes
<Prefix> seriously, can anyone help?
<calc> hold, got a phone call
<Prefix> lol
<HorizonXP> daekdroom: clicking the clock works fine for me
<daekdroom> ouch
<alex_mayorga> anyone can give me a hand to get video working bug 146706
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146706 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "[Hardy alpha 6] Live cd graphics fail with nvidia geforce4 440 go " [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146706
<linkinxp_> IT works !!!
<linkinxp_> ITs ALIVE!!!
<linkinxp_> was the gnash Swf Viewer i had to uninstall it :D
<Prefix> oh wow, now i cant even take a screenshot to show people the bug....
<Prefix> lol :<
<linkinxp_> :O
<linkinxp_> why?
<Prefix> ok.... it just fixed itself
<Prefix> im going to try and find out how to repeat it.
<calc> ok back
 * calc reads scrollback
<calc> HorizonXP: yea i have a command for you to run but i have to figure out what it is first
<Blakesmith> ooo you touch my tralala
<HorizonXP> calc: yay! lol
<calc> HorizonXP: what does apt-cache policy openoffice.org-common show
<Prefix> anyone elses sound lagging in hardy?
<calc> HorizonXP: for it to still claim it wants to install the old version of openoffice.org-common means something is either messed up with your system or your mirror
<calc> HorizonXP: hopefully apt-cache policy will help us determine that
<MTecknology> !beta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beta - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Killeroid> hmm, seems no one is able to help me, i guess i will just download the current cdimage and upgrade from the cd
<HorizonXP> openoffice.org-common:
<HorizonXP>   Installed: (none)
<HorizonXP>   Candidate: 1:2.4.0~rc2-1ubuntu3
<HorizonXP>   Version table:
<HorizonXP>      1:2.4.0~rc2-1ubuntu3 0
<HorizonXP>         500 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<MTecknology> !daily
<ubotu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<HorizonXP> maybe the canadian repos are messed?
<calc> HorizonXP: switch your mirror if you can to archive.ubuntu.com and then apt-get update and then apt-get install openoffice.org to see if that fixes it
<calc> HorizonXP: well maybe not messed up, but at least slow and not up to date
<HorizonXP> canada always gets the shaft :(
<calc> HorizonXP: for it to say that version means it must be out of date
<calc> HorizonXP: it may be they only mirror once a day and haven't done it for today yet
<calc> HorizonXP: thought that doesn't explain why they have some of the up to date openoffice.org packages in that case
<HorizonXP> openoffice.org-common:
<HorizonXP>   Installed: (none)
<HorizonXP>   Candidate: 1:2.4.0-3ubuntu1
<HorizonXP>   Version table:
<HorizonXP>      1:2.4.0-3ubuntu1 0
<HorizonXP>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<HorizonXP> try now?
<HorizonXP> hahaha
<HorizonXP> looks like it's going to work
<calc> yea
<HorizonXP> it wants to install 70.9 MB of packages
<HorizonXP> yay!
<calc> yipee :)
<HorizonXP> calc: thank goodness for my fat, university pipe :)
<HorizonXP> this is only going to take 1 min
<Exilant> :)
<lucasvo> is anyone having issues with too big fonts in firefox and gdm-login-screen?
<Exilant> hey Lucas
<lucasvo> hi Exilant
<lucasvo> how are you?
<alex_mayorga> lucasvo, I do
<icanhasadmin_> lucasvo: no, but people are having issues with fonts being too small at login
<Exilant> fine, and you?
<lucasvo> alex_mayorga: does dopplr.com look ok?
<lucasvo> alex_mayorga: what about facebook?
<alex_mayorga> let me check
<h3sp4wn> lucasvo: what says - sudo xdpyinfo| grep -i res
<Antireligion> anyone have problems with youtube fullscreen in 8.04 using a geforce 8800gt
<Antireligion> ?
<lucasvo> h3sp4wn: 195x88 dots per inch
<lucasvo> Exilant: not very consequent with my trainig
<h3sp4wn> lucasvo: Do you have any idea what it should be ?
<h3sp4wn> (or do you have a huge screen)
<alex_mayorga> lucasvo, on the passwords the "dots" look too big
<lucasvo> alex_mayorga: I have the same problem
<Exilant> lucasvo: me neither
<dwidmann> Wouldn't something like 90x90 be normal for screen dpi?
<alex_mayorga> I recall some one reported it not long ago
<alex_mayorga> in GDM I believe
<Antireligion> will there be a new wine version out soon with sorted keyboard issue?
<h3sp4wn> dwidmann: Depends - hardcoding normal is annoying
<lucasvo> h3sp4wn: it's dualhead, one is 15": 1024x786 and one is 12": with much bigger resolution
<h3sp4wn> lucasvo: What video card ?
<lucasvo> h3sp4wn: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<lucasvo> h3sp4wn: it's a HP 2710p
<h3sp4wn> lucasvo: You will have to use xrandr
<h3sp4wn> dunno how to make it permanent though
<h3sp4wn> xrandr --help
<h3sp4wn> --dpi <dpi>/<output>
<alex_mayorga> lucasvo, maybe bug 99145
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99145 in gdm "[feisty] GDM font seems to be to big or too high DPI" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99145
<HorizonXP> calc: looks like it's all working, thanks a bunch :D
<calc> HorizonXP: great :)
<lucasvo> h3sp4wn: how can I find out the resolution?
<HorizonXP> calc: that definitely took a while, such a small problem though eh?
<h3sp4wn> lucasvo: xrandr
<lucasvo> great english. sorry. What's the best way to tell what resolution is best for me?
<ethana2> ..so when hardy is released, this will turn into the intrepid channel, right?
<calc> HorizonXP: yea, i never thought of a mirror being partially out of date, heh
<lucasvo> h3sp4wn: I don't understand what it tries to tell me, when I run xrandr
<lucasvo> without arguments
<h3sp4wn> lucasvo: Really you just want the dpi set right for both heads and sane resolutions and it sthould just work
<calc> HorizonXP: there is more than one issue there though, the part i originally told you would have needed to be done (afaik) but it should have just worked at that point if the mirror wasn't outdated
<akk> What kernel does hardy use? The installer seems to be hanging, so I'm wondering if it has 2.6.22 and has the kacpid bug
<HorizonXP> yeah, makes sense
<h3sp4wn> lucasvo: Look at the manpage for xrandr or try to find someone with the same hardware
<Exilant> there's krandrtray and probably sth. for gnome as well
<h3sp4wn> lucasvo: try reading - http://sidux.com/index.php?module=pnWikka&tag=xrandr
<Exilant> nm, doesn't seem to be able to do what needs to be done
<akk> Is there any point in reporting a bug for "installer hangs with cpu at 100%"?
<h3sp4wn> http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
#ubuntu+1 2008-04-03
<lucasvo> akk: if you're willing to supply more info, why not? I'm sure you wouldn't get away with only trying out one version/install-mode
<akk> lucasvo: What other install modes would be needed? I can only use the alternate installer, the live CDs never work on this machine.
<lucasvo> akk: oh
<co0lingFir4> if i want to update my system i get the "partial update" notification. but that doesnt work. does anyone know why?
<lucasvo> akk: cltr+alt+f8 still works?
<lucasvo> akk: you could try to recover the logs
<lucasvo> alex_mayorga: do you know why this bug has low priority and is only affecting gdm?
<akk> lucasvo: Um, what does ctl-alt-f8 do? I tried ctl-alt-f2 to get to another terminal, but it was too hung for that or for ctl-alt-del
<akk> lucasvo: It was configuring kernel modules when it went into its loop
<alex_mayorga> lucasvo: honestly I don't know
<lucasvo> akk: it's another terminal with syslog
<linkinxp> hey guys
<alex_mayorga> I guess my broken video is more critical :)
<akk> lucasvo: okay, probably wouldn't have worked (spin loops like this never give me any keyboard control)
<lucasvo> h3sp4wn: is 150dpi sane?
<icanhasadmin> alex_mayorga: what's wrong with your video?
<lucasvo> I used an online PPI Calculator for this number
<lucasvo> but firefox still displays fonts way to big (I did not restart X, only firefox)
<linkinxp> i uninstall something and now when im trying to run the updater it says that Not all updates can be installed select Partial Updating
<linkinxp> why?
<alex_mayorga> icanhasadmin, I only see a rainbow of colors flashing :(
<h3sp4wn> lucasvo: You need to set it seperately for each output
<h3sp4wn> lucasvo: The thing is xorg is updated to the new system but gnome etc is still not right yet
<icanhasadmin> alex_mayorga: what type of video card?
<alex_mayorga> icanhasdmin I'm doing a dist-upgrade right now in the command line and see if it fixes me up bug 146706
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146706 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "[Hardy alpha 6] Live cd graphics fail with nvidia geforce4 440 go " [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146706
<akk> I wish there were a way to get just a tarball of a base ubuntu install
<akk> it would avoid so many installer problems
<tclineks> could someon look at my apt.log, i'm trying to upgrade to hardy but cant' make much sense about this error, apparently with openoffice http://dpaste.com/42855/
<lucasvo> h3sp4wn: it only has one virtual display: http://dpaste.com/42856/
<h3sp4wn> akk: You can install from grml
<JohnPhys> akk: you can always use the alternate install
<akk> JohnPhys: This is the alternate install -- it hangs.
<akk> h3sp4wn: What's grml?
<JohnPhys> akk:  well then......my suggestion doesn't help at all now does it? :)
<lucasvo> h3sp4wn: I plugged out my second monitor
<Arand> What was the deal about Human-Murrine? Why was it stripped?
<Killeroid> tclineks: i get the same error, i  asked a few hours ago and  no could help me
<h3sp4wn> akk: Its a live cd
<lucasvo> h3sp4wn: I think this fixed it
<JohnPhys> Arand:  I haven't heard yet.
<h3sp4wn> akk: They have a wrapper around debootstrap that can install Debian or Ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> lucasvo: That output implies 2 screens - one at 1024x768 and one at 1280x800
<akk> h3sp4wn: What I really need is a way to install without using a CD at all -- just something I can dd/tar onto the partition
<tclineks> Killeroid: can you ping me if you solve it, i'll do the same
<lucasvo> h3sp4wn: but it says screen0 but it does not mention screen1
<akk> h3sp4wn: Installers and live CDs always try to get creative and end up not working on lots of machines
<alex_mayorga> akk, do you have win there? in that case wubi should do
<coz_> safe to update?
<h3sp4wn> akk: http://www.grml.org/
<Killeroid> tclineks: ok, will do so
<akk> alex_mayorga: No windows. I have feisty, gutsy and sarge in other partitions on the machine, though.
<Arand> I've heard there was some problems with that theme, but _what_ problems? I'd like to know... I quite liked it.
<h3sp4wn> akk: Or you can just use debootstrap
 * akk googles for debootstrap
<spiderfire> how come there is a nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-new, nvidia-glx-legacy?
<h3sp4wn> spiderfire: Hardware support
<alex_mayorga> icanhasadmin, any troubleshoot procedure for when my dist-upgrade finish?
<icanhasadmin> alex_mayorga: i'd need to see your xorg.conf
<spiderfire> i thought glx-new would include nvidia-glx
<h3sp4wn> akk: get the deb for the hardy debootstrap and install it with dpkg -i onto one of the other distros
<JohnPhys> I believe nvidia-glx contains a *slightly* older driver to support Geforce 4 cards, legacy is for cards before that, and glx-new does not have support for GF4's
<HorizonXP> calc ?
<spiderfire> JohnPhys: thanks :)
<corinth> Why was glipper taken out of the default repos in hardy?
<tclineks> any hints on Reinst Failed because of openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb
<akk> h3sp4wn: And then I could use debootstrap somehow to install hardy to a specific partition? That would be perfect
<calc> HorizonXP: huh?
<JohnPhys> spiderfire:  that may be wrong though, just open up synaptic and check the descriptions of each of the packages
<tclineks> causing my hardy upgrade to fail
<h3sp4wn> akk: Something like - debootstrap hardy /mnt gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<phreck> Any Bison Cam support yet?
<calc> tclineks: yea wait
<akk> h3sp4wn: Thank you! That may be exactly what I've been wishing for
<tclineks> calc: in the works?
<calc> tclineks: or ask HorizonXP how he fixed it ;)
<calc> tclineks: yea next day or so it will be fixed
<tclineks> HorizonXP: ^
<spiderfire> JohnPhys: yes
<tclineks> HorizonXP: is it simple?
<HorizonXP> calc: I'm trying to install additional dictionaries using OpenOffice's stupid little wizard thing. I can't use it, the window's not big enough to see everything, and you can't resize it
<HorizonXP> tclineks: what repo are you using? main?
<calc> HorizonXP: turn off compiz
<tclineks> HorizonXP: i think
<h3sp4wn> akk: You have to deal with installing a kernel and grub and etc etc - the grml wrapper does that for you (slightly easier but nevermind)
 * calc needs to get back to work or it won't get fixed ;)
<spiderfire> is the new kernel image suppsoed to not load the nividia module. im having problems therre
<h3sp4wn> There is no restricted modules yet afaik
<HorizonXP> calc: he has to remove those language-support packages, and then update right?
<calc> HorizonXP: the language-support packs the language specific parts of OOo and then update, yea
<linkinxp> hey guys how i play with the Boot List at the begining when i start the PC
<linkinxp> ?
<h3sp4wn> press escape
<akk> h3sp4wn: That's fine -- I already have a kernel that works (.23.17) and grub, so really all I want is a way of getting a / partition set up with hardy beta
<calc> HorizonXP: assuming his mirror isn't out of date like yours was ;)
<linkinxp> cause i ran a apt-get distro-update and now i have to vs of Ubuntu in the boot list
<tclineks> HorizonXP: hey actually i already started doing that and it works now
<HorizonXP> yeah, so tclineks, in synaptic, do a search for openoffice.org, remove all packages with language support, and then openoffice.org-l10n-*, and then update
<HorizonXP> ok cool
<HorizonXP> calc's working on fixing it
<tclineks> i removed openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb which removed the other package as well
<tclineks> Killeroid: ^
<Killeroid> tclineks: yeah but language-support-en contains the english language files for a lot of other apps
<alex_mayorga> is FF3 beta 5 now in hardy?
<akk> h3sp4wn: Just to be sure: I can't aptitude install debootstrap on gutsy, but have to install the .deb for hardy's version onto my gutsy system?
<HorizonXP> Killeroid: reinstall them afterwards
<HorizonXP> it's a temporary fix
<shadowhywind> hay all upgraded to hardy over the weekend and now myy scanner doesn't work any ideas?
<h3sp4wn> akk: dpkg -L debootstrap
<h3sp4wn> (after its installed for gutsy)
<spiderfire> alex_mayorga: not yet
<Killeroid> HorizonXP: kk, thanks
<h3sp4wn> akk: The package has to contain - /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/hardy (or you can hack one yourself) Its only written in shell anyway
<HorizonXP> np
<HorizonXP> hopefully it goes better for you than me!
<akk> h3sp4wn: Ah, I see! Right, it doesn't have a hardy script yet.
<calc> i found out backlogged rosetta export is so i am just going to upload it without rosetta translations
<calc> apparently its backlogged days currently
<calc> but they are working on fixing the problem
<h3sp4wn> akk: The one in hardy does - you can either install that or extract /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/hardy from it and add
<corinth> How do I upgrade Firefox beta 4 to beta 5 in Hardy?
<calc> so it should be installable within ~ 10hr or so after i do the upload
<jaffarkelshac> i would like to mount a hardrive over my netowrk, is that possible. currenly i have multifply shared folders.
<h3sp4wn> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/all/debootstrap/download
<UnNaturalHigh> jaffarkelshac, sshfs
<jaffarkelshac> UnNaturalHigh, does not help me much, what sshfs
<akk> h3sp4wn: Got it. Thanks, this is awesome
<Geekthras> Hi there
<UnNaturalHigh> jaffarkelshac, google is your friend
<tgelter> jaffarkelshac: nfs is a good option, samba too
<Geekthras> I just installed 8.04 last night, but now all I get is a black screen with the cursor after login
<calc> jaffarkelshac: if you want it just in gnome then just open a file browser window then type (ctrl-l) ssh://username@hostname/
<HorizonXP> so someone's putting updates to the kernel in the hardy repos; except it looks like they're not going to work
<jaffarkelshac> tgelter, i used samba to share the files, but when i try to share the deveice folder in /media i get an error
<SliMM> hi
<SliMM> when will hardy be released?
<calc> SliMM: in about 3 weeks
<HorizonXP> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<jaffarkelshac> 21 days SliMM
<HorizonXP> !hardy > SliMM
<JohnPhys> SliMM:  www.ubuntu.com answers that question
<SliMM> that's exactly 3 weeks and that's what i thought, but i read yesterday or so that it will be delayed for 3 months
<HorizonXP> April Fools
<h3sp4wn> jaffarkelshac: sshfs can have issues with file corruption (or did for me)
<SliMM> oh, you got me with that one :))
<HorizonXP> lol
<Geekthras> anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<HorizonXP> April Fools
<wrath> their changing everyones background one was worse >.>
<HorizonXP> the practical joke that keeps giving and giving
<icanhasadmin> yep very true that
<UnNaturalHigh> h3sp4wn, never seen that happen
<h3sp4wn> jaffarkelshac: nfs or samba are more permanent solutions
<UnNaturalHigh> samba is garbage unless you need to share with windows boxes
<Wrath> I did the updates yesterday and ended up with a unicorn background :s
<jaffarkelshac> h3sp4wn, i am googling right now
<h3sp4wn> UnNaturalHigh: files over 4GB check the md5's
<calc> if you use nfs use nfs v4
<Prefix> Wrath, that was only for kubuntu right?
<calc> not v3
 * HorizonXP slaps calc
<Wrath> yea i think so
 * calc notes v4 is probably default by now
<HorizonXP> get back to work!
<calc> oh yea, back to work
<jaffarkelshac> i read today, you can login in to ubuntu via sh or telnet, does anyone know  this
<Killeroid> jaffarkelshac: but ofcourse
<Killeroid> lol
<Killeroid> yes, i am pretty sure everyone here knows you can do that
<JohnPhys> *wonders how many people are uploading the beta torrent*
<SliMM> i can hardly wait for hardy
<icanhasadmin> SliMM: hardy is amazing, really it's like nothing i've ever seen before
<jaffarkelshac> Killeroid, you seem to know what i am talking about, just read about it. do you know how this is done.
<SliMM> i hope it'll work better than gutsy
<SliMM> i can't even turn off my computer normally in gutsy
<Wrath> hopefully they get the bugs fixed in the next 3 weeks
<h3sp4wn> UnNaturalHigh: sshfs is a hack more so than samba even
<Killeroid> jaffarkelshac: yes, i do know what you are talking about. and its not a big deal or a new procedure just discovered as you are making it to be
<dwidmann> h3sp4wn: a very convenient hack.
<SliMM> where can i look over a feature list?
<calc> jaffarkelshac: to log in via telnet you must install the telnetd
<Killeroid> ahh, going to tak too long to odwnload all upgrade packages, going to do the upgrade via cd
<calc> jaffarkelshac: its not considered secure you are probably better off installing openssh-server instead
<RAOF> jaffarkelshac: But you really, really don't want to do that, because it's a hideous security risk.
<h3sp4wn> dwidmann: Until it corrupts files - luckily I checked then rsync fixed it
<Pedantic-Steve> SliMM: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/beta
<jaffarkelshac> its probably not a big deal but i am discovery new things since i switched and want to know for knowledge sake nothing more
<RAOF> jaffarkelshac: You actually want what calc said - openssh-server.
<calc> jaffarkelshac: telnet isn't encrypted which is why its not considered good
<Wrath> ssh has more features anyway
<RAOF> username/password in plain text over the internet is not cool.
<phreck> its not?
<Prefix> With ssh client on windows, and i connect to my Ubuntu box, and start a gnome session, it wont work would it?
 * phreck blinks
<phreck> heh.
<jaffarkelshac> i am leaning a few things with this switch
<h3sp4wn> You can use opie with telnet
<phreck> they have programs that let you do that
<Exilant> Prefix: no clue if x-forwarding to windows works
<Exilant> but i assume it doesn't
<Killeroid> Exilant: it does work
<Exilant> oh, interesting
<Killeroid> Exilant: putty supports x-forwarding
<Prefix> Killeroid, does it? wow that is awesome.
<Prefix> going to install putty on my college pc then
<Prefix> ^_^
<h3sp4wn> You need an xserver still though
<Prefix> and log into my home box
<Prefix> does putty not come with one for windows?
<h3sp4wn> Prefix: You would probably get better performance with - NX
<Killeroid> h3sp4wn: http://www.math.umn.edu/systems_guide/putty_xwin32.html
<Prefix> !NX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Killeroid> Prefix: http://www.math.umn.edu/systems_guide/putty_xwin32.html
<calc> Prefix: x forwarding works if you have an x server on windows
<h3sp4wn> Killeroid: xwin32 is another app
<h3sp4wn> Prefix: www.nomachine.com
<Killeroid> mhm
<h3sp4wn> Prefix: Free for personal use - commercial version
<calc> note that x forwarding is SLOW in any case so xvnc or NX would be a better idea anyway
<RAOF> Although X forwarding is dog slow if you've got a less than infinite bandwidth connection.
<phreck> nx works well
<Prefix> I can still use VNC from a xp to Ubuntu machine right?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> And, for those playing at home, you tcan
<RAOF> can tunnel that through SSH.
<phreck> mhmm
<Prefix> whats the disadvantage of VNC over one of these other programs?
<Killeroid> ahh, i just nearly had a heart attack, update manager was telling me it would take 35 days, 7 hours and 38 minutes to download all packages for the upgrae to hardy
<phreck> ease of use
<calc> in process of uploading openoffice.org-l10n_2.4.0-3ubuntu1_source.changes
<Paddy_EIRE> RAOF: it keeps asking me for a mystery password that I am yet to fiqure out :S
<icanhasadmin> Killeroid: that's actually possible depending on your connection. it might take an hour or two tho :P
<JohnPhys> Killeroid:  That might be accurate when the servers get hammered on release day :P
<Prefix> lol killeroid, at some times during the update my dl rate was 100 B/s
<RAOF> Paddy_EIRE: There are often 2 - one for your SSH connection (unless you're using a shared-key), one for the actual VNC connection (which you set up when you start the server).
<Paddy_EIRE> I always get a lightning connection to the repos :)
<levmatta> today ubuntu is almost fixed, YEAH!!!
<Killeroid> whew!!!! my connection just picked up and odwnloading packages at 250kb/s
<Killeroid> one hour
<shadowhywind> anyone else having problems with there scanner in hardy?
<Prefix> Paddy_EIRE, your from Ireland right? Do you use the main servers or the irish ones?
<Antireligion> where are the totem plugins for firefox 3 in 8.04 located?
<JohnPhys> They should probably publicize the torrent a bit more on the official site, so that people downloading an iso can actually get a cd image quickly
<icanhasadmin> Killeroid: it takes MUCH longer to install then it does download. i've seen upwards of 3 hours.
<Paddy_EIRE> Prefix: oh always the irish servers
<Paddy_EIRE> lightning
<Prefix> hmm might switch back to the irish ones then
<Prefix> I live in teh black north :<
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah I'm living in the north too :)
<icanhasadmin> By the way, i'm not sure if anyone has tried it, Hardy both installs, boots, and runs, flawlessly off an 8gb sandisk flash drive.
<Prefix> lol
<Killeroid> icanhasadmin: yeah, i remeber from upgrading from dapper to fiesty, i took me less than an hour to download the packages and four hours to upgrade
<tired> can someone help me with an 8.04 update error??
<phreck> error?
<calc> tired: only if its not the OOo one ;-)
<Killeroid> tired: what error do you get?
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | tired
<ubotu> tired: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<calc> the answer to how to fix OOo is... wait about 10 hours
<tired> syas not all updates can be installed
<calc> openoffice.org-l10n_2.4.0-3ubuntu1.diff.gz                                                                                  14%   14MB  51.7KB/s   25:42 ETA
<tired> do partial upgrade
<tired> then fails
<derspankster> join the crowd
<calc> tired: its probably failing to install OOo and maybe bzrtools
<calc> bzrtools seems broken on my box
<JohnPhys> tired:  yeah, just wait on that, they will probably upload the rest of those packages later.
<tired> ok
<Prefix> I got that error and disabled all the repos, updated, re enabled, updated and it fixed it for me
<tired> wasn't sure if it was something to do w/ me trying to get dvd's to play
<calc> JohnPhys: they is me and i just posted the current status of the upload ;-)
<calc> tired: if its more than OOo broken then we might be able to help with that, but OOo is just really wait ~ 10hr unless you want to remove translations for it
<tired> how do i tell what's broken?
<h3sp4wn> dpkg -C
<calc> tired: if you try apt-get dist-upgrade it will probably tell you
 * calc has never used update-manager so doesn't know what its output looks like
<JohnPhys> calc:  thanks, I wasn't sure if that was an upload or a download :)
<calc> JohnPhys: ok :)
<calc> it looks like part of the new kernel is still being held back also
<tired> it's getting the stuff.. i'll tell you in a moment : )
 * calc needs faster upload since OOo is so huge
<h3sp4wn> No restricted modules
<icanhasadmin> hm, hardy is telling me something about a partial upgrade... and trying to fix something..
<calc> 100MB diff.gz argh
<JohnPhys> the OOo wouldn't be affecting kernel updates, would it?  I also have linux-generic, linux-headers-generic, linux-image-generic, and linux-restricted-modules-generic that wont' install
<calc> JohnPhys: no shouldn't be caused by OOo for that
<calc> JohnPhys: all of the kernel (on i386) installed for me but one bit, which is probably due to what h3sp4wn mentioned
<akk> Wow, debootstrap is fast -- it's done already (including my 5 minutes of fiddling with getting the right mount options on the partition)
<Exilant> johnPhys: linux-restricted-modules is missing
 * calc uses debootstrap all the time to do builds :)
<JohnPhys> Exilant:  thanks for the info.  Do you know if there is an eta on that package?
<Exilant> or linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-14-generic more precisely
<Exilant> i don't know
<calc> much better than downloading a lot of dev tools on main install then having to determine what to remove later
<calc>  /var/cache/apt/archives/bzrtools_1.3.0-2ubuntu1_all.deb
<Exilant> i'm waiting for it :)
<fredrin> Ater upgrade to Hardy, emerald wont start by it self, must use 'emerald --replace' to make it start
<calc> ^ that is still broken for me, but everything else is fine for me (i manually fixed OOo of course)
<icanhasadmin> fredrin: on gnome, alt+f2 and gconf-editor
<h3sp4wn> Its easy enough to clean up for aptitude users anyway
<fredrin> icanhasadmin: k, thanks
<tired> calc: it seems to work w/ terminal .. go figure
<tired> going to restart
<jaffarkelshac> does anyone use the seahorse pgp software,i asked a question here earlier but nothing.
<tired> before i go though ... is there a way to get dvd's to play.. been reading through guides and gotten packages but nothing seems to work
<tired> i'd really like to not have to reboot into vista
<h3sp4wn> tired: Run the script
<h3sp4wn> in libdvdread3
<DanaG> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<calc> tired: see ^
<HorizonXP> hey, is firefox 3 beta 5 available yet?
<HorizonXP> or should I just install the binary?
<fredrin> icanhasadmin: What to edit in gconf to make emerald start?
<h3sp4wn> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
 * calc wants something as simple as libdvdcss for bluray disks
<jaffarkelshac> so does anyone use seahorse
<calc> aiui it is still rip and decode then use special playback with lots of manual hacks, to make it work
<ReL1K> contemplating whether to update or not...anyone experiencing any major issues upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04
<h3sp4wn> ReL1K: I wouldn't do it right now
<calc> ReL1K: upgrading today might not be the best idea
<fredrin> icanhasadmin: can't find anything about emerald with conf
<ReL1K> haha
<calc> ReL1K: wait until tomorrow (12hr+)
<ReL1K> alright, thanks for the insight :)
<icanhasadmin> fredrin: 1 sec, i believe it's desktop -> gnome -> apllications -> window_manager
<JohnPhys> Rel1K:  as a rule, if you're not ready for major breakage, don't upgrade during the prerelease period
<calc> ReL1K: i broke OOo today :)
<icanhasadmin> calc: wait, what happened today?
<JohnPhys> calc : lol you should be less proud of that
<calc> icanhasadmin: new OOo went in but OOo-l10n hasn't yet
<conformer> the update today totally messed up my X server or something. did that happen to anyone else?
<ReL1K> JohnPhys: yea, i understand that, i ran 7.10 in tribe 2 last time, lots of broken deps and such but easy to fix
<icanhasadmin> calc: and how is this your fault?
<calc> icanhasadmin: it will be in about 15m but then has to build which takes 8hr+
<calc> icanhasadmin: i am the OOo maintainer
<calc> icanhasadmin: http://launchpad.net/~ccheney/
<conformer> i have to run everything in low graphics mode
<icanhasadmin> calc: that's very interesting. what exactly is OOo? :D
<thiemster> The run menu has stopped coming up when I press alt-f2. How can I get it back?
<jaffarkelshac> i am having problem updating, it saids something about parital install and even that cant be installed
<fredrin> icanhasadmin: it looks like it, current and default is '/usr/bin/compiz/' other got no value,
<calc> icanhasadmin: OpenOffice.org
<calc> icanhasadmin: so its abbreviated to OOo
<icanhasadmin> calc: oh, i like you.
<fredrin> number_of_workspaces and workspace_names got no value, but i guess is ok
<tanner> finally, they're releasing a CCNP command guide =D
<jaffarkelshac> where is the command guide
<conformer> did anyone elses X stop working after the update today?
<jaffarkelshac> there has been a lot of updates today
<tanner> jaffarkelshac: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1587201879/ref=pe_5050_8574910_pe_snp_879
<calc> tired: check system->pref->keyboard shortcuts to see if it is mapped correctly
<calc> er nm that was meant for someone who left so it completed wrong
<jaffarkelshac> i tried to update recently but it wont install, only partial install is there and even that wont install.
<conformer> maybe its for a reason
<conformer> i did the partial upgrade and now my X server is messed up
<conformer> i hope they fix that by tomorrow
<jaffarkelshac> well, good mine is not working then
<gluer> conformer: damn, i'll restart x and see, just ran the partial updates
<calc> don't run hardy if you don't know how to use: dpkg, apt-get, (a package manager), and various other cli tools  :-)
<calc> s/hardy/ubuntu+1/ whatever that happens to be at the time
<calc> btw if any particular deb is screwed up you can always download old ones off of launchpad by hand if you know what is broken
<calc> 5m too late to get installed in this hours round
<calc> :-\
<akreao> Is anyone else getting update problems?
<JohnPhys> akreao:  everyone with OOo and a kernel installed, yes :)
<jaffarkelshac> yeah, in the way that it wone update
<akreao> Oh.
<Killeroid> akreao: what probelms do you have?
<Killeroid> *problems
<HorizonXP> someone tell me when Firefox Beta 5 is in the repos :)
<jaffarkelshac> wont*
<akreao> Hold on, I'll bring it up again.
<gluer> mines OK
<akreao> First it asks to do a Partial Upgrade.
<akreao> So I try that.
<conformer> what just me?
<conformer> that sucks
<gluer> conf: I'' see if there are any more updates
<akreao> "Cannot calculate the upgrade"
<jaffarkelshac> akreao, i have the same problem as you are
<akreao> Arg.
<gluer> me too
<ion_storm> um, is restricted modules broken? in the latest updates
<volkodav_> check the disk space
<volkodav_> df -h
<Exilant> ion_storm: yes
<conformer> i've had graphics problems in the past, but then i just had to wait for a new nvidia-glx-new
<gluer> conf: im also getting cannot calculate the upgrade
<volkodav_> try another driver
<ion_storm> Exilant, any idea when this will be fixed
<gluer> Could not calculate the upgrade
<gluer> A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<gluer>  This can be caused by:
<gluer>  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<gluer>  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<gluer>  * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<akreao> I'm only using 21% of my HDD.
<gluer> This is most likely a transient problem, please try again later.
<ion_storm> why do they release updates that break systems
<icanhasadmin> Question. WHY THE HECK does Hardy install and configure bluetooth when bluetooth isn't including on 95% of computers.
<calc> ion_storm: for OOo ~ 10-12h
<Exilant> or probably, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-14-generic just isn't uploaded/approved yet
<icanhasadmin> Calc: you broke the whole word. the update manager is freaking out.
<calc> ion_storm: its a development version, its not meant to be run by people who can't deal with problems :)
<Exilant> icanhasadmin: you can buy a dongle for almost nothing
<calc> icanhasadmin: heh
<Dr_willis> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_willis> :)
<akreao> At least I have Gambas to play with until that's fixed.
<conformer> mine would let me update, but it told me to do like sudo apt-get install -f or something like that
<jaffarkelshac> the bluetooth thing is annoying but i actually have it on my pc
<volkodav_> partial upgrade is a one way ticket in most cases hehe
<conformer> then the partial upgrade worked
<Dr_willis> I really wonder where the term 'dongle' comes from..
<akreao> I can't do anything but a Patrial Upgrade...
<conformer> but it kinda messed up some stuff
<volkodav_> who the heck figured that option? lolz
<shadowhywind> Is anyone around that can help me fix my printer issues ? worked in gutsy doesn't work in hardy
<calc> Dr_willis: cause they hang out the side of laptops pcmcia slots? ;-)
<volkodav_> localhost:631
<jaffarkelshac> well my update is installing, chances are my system is about to crash
<volkodav_> you got that right
<tired> ummm... i have a big problem now.. restarted after the update and ubuntu is no longer seeing my gfx card
<shadowhywind> volkodav_: well the odd part is that it says that my printer is ready and acceptting jobs
<calc> Etymology: perhaps alteration of dangle
<calc> Date: 1981
<calc> so its older than pcmcia by a fair amount
<volkodav_> check the job section
<jaffarkelshac> ok now i dont feel like restarting
<Stwange> how's hardy looking? Is it still quite buggy, or is it nearing completion?
<tired> running in low gfx mode .. and went into restricted drivers and it's not seeing anything
<volkodav_> see if any unfinished
<conformer> same here tired
<tired> :O
<Prefix> oh wow, im 42p off a Ubuntu keyring :<
<tired> did u just do the update?
 * calc is pretty sure it was named that way as a reference to a certain male appendage
<conformer> yeah
<tired> lovely
<Exilant> tired: there is a problem with the new kernel and restricted-modules
<conformer> indeeed
<jaffarkelshac> i did
<ion_storm> why do they always release the kernel before restricted modules
<akreao> So no one should upgrade yet?
<tired> i <3 ubuntu but it definately just doens't love me back
<Exilant> use the old kernel until linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-14-generic is available
<calc> akreao: not unless you want to sort it out manually
<akreao> Alright.
<conformer> mine shows it, but its grayed out
<akreao> Not really.
<Exilant> akreao: well, if you don't need it?
<conformer> in the update manager
<shadowhywind> volkodav_: i canceled all jobs, and send a new page. and nothing
<jaffarkelshac> could not calulate upgrade is all i get
<calc> dput -u openoffice.org-l10n_2.4.0-3ubuntu1_source.changes <- done!
<ion_storm> ppl are going to say, windows update doesnt break my video, why does ubuntu
<volkodav_> Ш рфв ыфьу ерштп ещвфн щт щту ща ьн щаашсу ищчут
<ion_storm> lol
<calc> so now just wait 10-12h for it to actually build
<tired> *nods
<tired> i'm going to reboot into vista until tomorrow i guess
<tired> :"(
<DanaG> eek, Greek?  Or cyrillic?
<volkodav_> I had the same problem printing on my office boxen today
<ion_storm> just use the older kernel
<akreao> The kernal being better than windows also means that it's more complicated.
<akreao> Meaning stuff can happen.
<akreao> Stuff you don't like.
<volkodav_> cyrillic
<volkodav_> missed the layout
<jaffarkelshac> well i am going to restart, if i dont come back coz its crashed, good  night
<tired> how do i boot into the old kernel? .. is it in grub .. or do i need to do somethig in terminal?
<DanaG> Yeah, but they could delay the release of new kernels -- or at least, delay the update of the metapackage.
<akreao> And I guess we can't say too much because this version isn't even really released yet.
<akreao> Yeah.
 * calc is never bothered by all these upgrade issues, probably since he doesn't use update-manager :)
 * tired just glowers at calc 
<tired> :P
<conformer> the final is released on the 24th right?
<calc> i think i've opened it maybe three or four times in the past 4 years
<calc> conformer: yea
<tired> calc: ... how do i reboot into pref. kernel?
<akreao> I'm getting Heron for my birthday. ^^
<volkodav_> I am looking at the list of updates and it is pretty heavy to do partial with a new kernel is a killer
<tired> *prev
<conformer> sweet. so hopefully they wont be any more bugs by then. or at least very significantly reduced
<calc> tired: did you uninstall it? if not just select the old one in grub
<akreao> It should be done by my birthday.
<tired> oh .. ok .. i walked away when i rebooted
<tired> tks : )
<akreao> 18th birthday + Heron = <3
<conformer> well, im getting sick of this low graphics mode. i think ill just check back tomorrow
<calc> i have two kernels installed on my machine currently the old one and today's (i guess)
<calc> i manually remove the old ones after a while
<calc> if you never remove the old kernels there may be a lot of them in your grub screen
<Exilant> what's with those partial updates? is that a gnome-packagemanager thing?
<calc> btw ooo-l10n took 445m53.173s to build on my relatively fast machine
<akreao> Partial Update = not work right now.
<calc> so it will probably take longer than that on the buildd
<Exilant> puh, that's long
<akreao> Noob Question - Wth are you talking about? >.<
<Exilant> so let's be lucky we're not running gentoo :)
<akreao> I'm fairly new to Linux.
<volkodav_> путещщ шы ф зукаусе вшыекщ ещ дуфкт еру кщзуы
<calc> akreao: upgrades are broken part due to openoffice.org-l10n package not being built and distributed yet
<calc> akreao: it will probably take ~ 10 hours or so before its in the archive
<volkodav_> gentoo is a perfect distro to learn the ropes
<akreao> I can easily wait 10 hours.
<calc> akreao: it took my faster than build server computer 7.5hr to build it
<akreao> Yike.
<calc> volkodav_: i like LFS for that better ;-)
<volkodav_> heh - that is too much
<calc> akreao: so the build server probably will take 10hr or so to build it
<akreao> I'll stick with Ubuntu, I like it way more than Windows so far.
<calc> it creates ~ 264MB of debs as a result of the build using LZMA compression
<Exilant> volkodav_: nothing against gentoo, has some nice points. but all that compiling...
<akreao> Though now I get to learn programming in this OS.
<volkodav_> true
<akreao> Anyone have any tips for a Windows programmer comming into Ubuntu?
<calc> so the openoffice.org-l10n builds a really big amount of data
<volkodav_> I was running ~x86
<calc> akreao: look for development doc packages and make sure to install them to find info about libraries, etc
<volkodav_> for couple of years -
<calc> akreao: also learn about automake, autoconf, libtool
<Exilant> akreao: well, what are you planning to do?
<akreao> I'll go search though the package manager.
<akreao> I'm using Gambas right now.
<calc> akreao: if you are going to be writing c/c++ code anyway
<akreao> Exilant: I'm coding an RPG.
<calc> if you are using java, learn ant build system, etc
<akreao> calc: Is there a CPP thingie for this OS?
<Exilant> graphical?
<akreao> Exilant: Yes.
<calc> akreao: g++ compiler, yea
<Exilant> of course
<akreao> I'll search for that too.
<calc> akreao: for c++ automake, autoconf, libtool will be helpful to learn
<akreao> Gambas doesn't get me very far.
<akreao> calc: Okay, thanks.
<Luckrider_> Does anyone know how I can find out what Bluetooth hardware I have?
<co0lingFir4> if i enter "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in terminal, it wants to remove firefox and other apps. is that normal?
<calc> akreao: thats stuff used for building the code though not writing it directly
<Exilant> akreao: well, you can use an engine, or use sdl or direct opengl
<calc> akreao: for writing code eclipse is supposed to be nice
<Luckrider_> co0lingFir4, yes
<akreao> calc: Oh, nice, I've used eclipse before.
<Luckrider_> it is installing the newest version
<co0lingFir4> Luckrider_: oh thx for the info!
<Luckrider_> np
<akreao> So automake and all that are compiler/linkers?
<JohnPhys> co0lingFir4:  what are you running?
<Luckrider> It is the FF beta that hardy uses
<calc> Accepted: openoffice.org-l10n 1:2.4.0-3ubuntu1 (source) <- yipee
<co0lingFir4> JohnPhys: ubuntu hardy beta
<co0lingFir4> Luckrider_: so is it also normal that the update via GUI does not work?
<calc> akreao: it lets you not worry so much about the different syntax for linkers on different platforms
<Luckrider> I am not sure about that
<Luckrider> I did Hardy off a disk
<Luckrider> bu
<Luckrider> *but
<Exilant> akreao: you might want to look for example at http://eisenstern.com/
<calc> akreao: automake lets you write makefiles in a less complicated manner, autoconf for configure script, libtool does linking, etc (iirc)
<Luckrider> when I did Fiesty, it reinstalled FF
<Luckrider> and other prgrams
<Exilant> they are building an rpg
<akreao> Seems that they've got all the angles covered.
<Luckrider> so... does anyone know how I can find out my bluetooth hardware?
<calc> akreao: most open source programs use automake/autoconf/libtool for building since it makes it a lot easier to deal with
<akreao> Exilant: The shadows are good in that engine.
<akreao> I should check if they're lightmap for dynamic.
<co0lingFir4> Luckrider: lspci? lsusb?
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> thanks
<co0lingFir4> no
<co0lingFir4> prob
<Exilant> akreao: i only know the game it's based on, newest package has no rpg in it afaik
<calc> oh yea the new version of openoffice.org-l10n should allow you to remove openoffice.org (not the lang packs) without having to remove language-support-* as well
<Luckrider> you know what, instead I am gonna go to the thinkpad wiki, they have ll of the basic specs there (I have an IBM thinkpad T42p)
<akreao> Exilant: Do you know if it's build on a public available engine?
<Exilant> it is
<co0lingFir4> Luckrider: so the update should install firefox 3 beta 5?
<akreao> Now I just have to get my hands on that engine. :P
<Luckrider> either beta 4 or 5
<mheath> Is it a known bug that during the install, ntfsresize does not report its progress to the partitioner progress dialog?
<akreao> I suck for coding an entire engine.
<Exilant> yeah, that's a lot of work
<co0lingFir4> Luckrider: beta 4 is preinstalled with hardy beta
<Luckrider> yeah
<co0lingFir4> Luckrider: but it didnt install the new beta 5 for me...
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> so  yeah
<Luckrider> it should be 5
<Exilant> and there are several 3d-engines, crystalspace, ogre3d, irrlicht, quake1(?)/2/3
<akreao> I'm looking for an engine that looks good and can be used on Linux.
<co0lingFir4> Luckrider: any idea why it didnt install it?
<Exilant> available under gpl or other free licenses
<Luckrider> I am not sure
<akk> Anyone know why installing xserver-xorg-video-savage wants to pull in 40 other packages including things like python-glade2 and displayconf-gtk?
<akreao> Yup.
<Luckrider> I haven't had to install version 5 yet
<Luckrider> I still have version 4
<Exilant> akreao: well, afaik nothing looks as beautiful as recent windows games
<akk> Is it really impossible to install an X server without also installing gtk? (I do want gtk eventually, but it seems like this shouldn't need it)
<co0lingFir4> Luckrider: but u are using hardy beta?
<h3sp4wn> akk: turn off treating recommends as dependancies
<Luckrider> yes
<akreao> exilant: Well, I don't need to try that hard. I just don't want it to look like Half-Life 1
<co0lingFir4> is firefox 3 beta 5 already in the repo?
<Dr_willis> theres a lot of odd.. reccomendations in some packages ive seen
<Luckrider> I havn't been promted to update again
<Luckrider> I am not sure
<Luckrider> you might want to ask a developer
<Exilant> but you can install sauerbraten (it's own engine) or nexuiz (afaik some quake engine), play a bit and see how it looks
<Luckrider> they know morw
<Luckrider> *morw
<Luckrider> *more
<Luckrider> man
<co0lingFir4> what if u do the "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in terminal?
<Luckrider> very bad spelling
<co0lingFir4> @Luckrider
<Luckrider> I am not sure
<Luckrider> I don't upgrade that way
<akk> h3sp4wn: Thanks, will do
<Luckrider> let me check
<akreao> exilant: I'm getting and trying sauerbraten.
<Luckrider> It says that I am fully updated
<co0lingFir4> Luckrider: hmmm strange...
<Luckrider> yeah
<co0lingFir4> maybe just a bug in my sys...
<Luckrider> where are you located
<Exilant> really, no restrictes-modules held back?
<Luckrider> location could be the difference
<co0lingFir4> u mean lang?
<Luckrider> possibly update lag for region
<morphir> is kubuntu hardy (w/ kde4) using pulseaudio?
<gregory> will pulseaudio be default in all incarnations of hardy heron?
<Luckrider> I am in the states, it is possible that we aare slow to get the latest update
<h3sp4wn> Exilant: One day we should get ut3
<co0lingFir4> Luckrider: ^^ that wouldnt be fair...
<Luckrider> I know
<gluer> what the heck is sauerbraten?? its making me hungry lol
<Luckrider> but it makes sense
<Luckrider> i am connecting to a local server for updates
<morphir> gluer, a game (fps)
<gluer> mor: found it, installing now
<Luckrider> it is possible that that server hasn't gotten those updates
<derspankster> FF3 B5 is available from Mozilla
<Exilant> gluer: a 3d-fps
<co0lingFir4> Luckrider: but the strange thing is, it said it would remove firefox but actually it didnt...
<gluer> derspan: how to install FF3 B5?
<Luckrider> oh
<Exilant> no real clue why they choose the odd name
<Luckrider> that is realistic
<co0lingFir4> derspankster: yep, but not in the repos yet or am i wrong?
<derspankster> not in repos
<co0lingFir4> how can i start an app always maximized?
<Luckrider> I don;t know
<co0lingFir4> because it's quite annoying to always click on the maximize icon in firefox etc
<calc> ooo l10n started building 7min ago
<Luckrider> oh
<Geekthras> I'm having some difficulty with hardy recently
<Geekthras> when I log on, it shows a black screen with just the cursor
<Geekthras> any suggestions?
<calc> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org-l10n/1:2.4.0-3ubuntu1/+build/553481 <- shortly after this is done building it should be ok to upgrade
<Luckrider> does anyone know hw to find out what cdc devices I have
<Pici> cdc?
<co0lingFir4> whats cdc?
<co0lingFir4> u mean cd?
<Luckrider> that is what thinkwiki says my bluetooth is
<Luckrider> no, not cd
<Luckrider> hold on
<Luckrider> http://thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:T42p
<Luckrider> look at the hardware
<Luckrider> #  CDC slot with one of the following:
<Luckrider>     * IBM Integrated 56K Modem (MDC-2)
<Luckrider>     * IBM Integrated Bluetooth III with 56K Modem (BMDC-2)
<Pici> Luckrider: I imagine it should be listed in lspci
<Luckrider> I tied that
<Luckrider> and it is all
<Luckrider> wireless, and soundcards, and stuff of that nature
<calc> Luckrider: doesn't show up under lsusb either?
<co0lingFir4> Luckrider: did u try searching for "ibm" or related?
<Luckrider> nope
<Luckrider> there is no devices in usb
<Luckrider> how do I do that
<timboy> ltsp sucks without compiz
<Luckrider> I am a device noob with linux
<Pici> Luckrider: try: sudo lshw | less
<Luckrider> thanks
<Luckrider> nope
<Luckrider> it say the computer
<Luckrider> nothing else
<Luckrider> sudo lshw | less
<Luckrider> oops
<Luckrider> wrong thing
<Luckrider> description: Notebook
<Luckrider>     product: 2373C61
<Luckrider>     vendor: IBM
<Luckrider>     version: ThinkPad T42p
<Luckrider>     serial: 99G2NFF
<Luckrider>     width: 32 bits
<Luckrider>     capabilities: smbios-2.33 dmi-2.33
<Luckrider>     configuration: administrator_password=disabled boot=normal chassis=notebook frontpanel_password=unknown keyboard_password=disabled power-on_password=disabled uuid=56731081-4723-11CB-B750-EB40E0AB59D3
<Luckrider>   *-core
<Luckrider>        description: Motherboard
<Luckrider>        product: 2373C61
<Luckrider>        vendor: IBM
<Luckrider>        physical id: 0
<Luckrider>        version: Not Available
<Luckrider>        serial: J1YPH53N15P
<Luckrider>      *-firmware
<Luckrider>           description: BIOS
<Luckrider>           vendor: IBM
<Luckrider>           physical id: 0
<calc> er you should have used pastebin for that
<Luckrider>           version: 1RETDPWW (3.21 ) (06/02/2006)
<Luckrider> that is the list it gives
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> sorry
<Luckrider> how do I do that
<Luckrider> ?
<calc> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Luckrider> thanks
<Eroick> hey, today a new update was available for hardy, I installed it and now it wants me to do a partial upgrade. the upgrade fails every time though. anyone else having this problem?
<JohnPhys> anytime someone logs in it should just show that pastebin link to that person
<Exilant> Eroick: there are problems with OOo-i10n and the new restricted modules
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> thanks to the thinkwiki page
<Luckrider> I found out that my bluetooth was not enabled
<Eroick> Exilant: ok, i also notice just now that something has happened to the ubuntu artwork. all the progress bars are blue instead of brown and everything is just uglier in general.
<Exilant> i'm on kubuntu, don't know
<derspankster> Eroick:mine looks just fine
<derspankster> human theme
<Dr_willis> on Kubuntu here also... :)
<Dr_willis> and xubuntu
<Eroick> ok, so the update will work some time in the future?
<Exilant> yes, ~10h for openoffice, restricted modules unknown
<Exilant> good night everyone
<Eroick> Exilant: thanks!
<eghjaytee> Hello can someone please point me to a page that will help me figure out how to fix dependencies?
<cge> For some reason, I seem to be having a problem with gtk themes not applying after the latest updates - is anyone else having this problem?
<h3sp4wn> eghjaytee: http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/index.html
<eghjaytee> thank you h3sp4wn
<mheath> ARe there any known bugs with the parititioner in the Beta install? It just took 2 hours to resize a parition.
<mheath> On a system with modern SATA disks, fast processor...The partition was an NTFS one I had just defragmented.
<mheath> *partition, that is
<Silvano> are there any huge differences between hardy server and 7.10?
<eghjaytee> I am getting an error when I use apt to install linux-xen it is:   linux-xen: Depends: linux-restricted-modules-xen (= 2.6.24.14.16) but it is not going to be installed
<eghjaytee> but that package does not exist
<gregory> will pulseaudio be the default in kubuntu hardy?
<billisnice> today was a bad day for me and 8.04, the updates seemed to me as down dates
<TheAsp> any chance I can get the previous kernel packages than what is in the repository?
<Gilou> ah.
<Gilou> hi so
<desertpenquin> anyone going through update manager wanting to do partial updates and failing?
<Gilou> since I've upgraded to Hardy Heron on my laptop, I have huge error messages coming from the kernel whenever HAL starts
<Gilou> messages look like that one:
<Gilou> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61973/
<Jordan_U> desertpenquin, I am
<desertpenquin> ok so this is a known issue well I guess I am glad it is not just me
<Gilou> desertpenquin> I had to do it 2 or 3 times to get my install upgraded, but it was because of a bad internet connection ;)
<derspankster> Gilou: it's open office that's causing the problem. should be ok tomorrow
<Gilou> ah
<Gilou> derspankster> the HAL prob?
<Gilou> how can OpenOffice have an impact on the way HAL behaves?
<eghjaytee> why are there packages missing? I have stuff depending on linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-14-xen but linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-14-xen has no installation candidate
<Gilou> (I'm just curious here... it might be a dependency I wouldn't know of, but well, sounds weird :))
<desertpenquin> thanks for your input I sure appreciate it
<Gilou> hm some packages are being updated
<Gilou> I'll wait a few days I guess then I'll give it a try
<Gilou> but those kernel bugs make me nervous
<derspankster> Gilou:it's a beta, be patient
<DanaG> Argh, I keep getting random hard lockups.
<spiderfire> im compiling my own kernel
<DanaG> This time, it happened when I left my laptop with the lid closed for a while, while under Compiz.
<spiderfire> but i got way too many modules
<akk> Is there any documentation on /etc/apt/apt.conf.d? I'm trying to figure out where to turn off Install-Recommends
<Luckrider> DanaG, weren't you here the other day complaining of the same problem?
<akk> and I see a section in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01ubuntu but I don't understand the syntax
<DanaG> yup.
<Luckrider> that sucks
<Luckrider> try configureing the power setting
<Luckrider> Mine would lock up if I left it closed with fiesty, I changed the power save setting, and that fixed that
<Luckrider> other than that though
<Luckrider> I have no more advice for lock ups
<DanaG> I have it set to "Do Nothing" on lid close.
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> Have you tried checking the bios power settigns, DanaG?
<Luckrider> that was my second problem
<spiderfire> what does hot plug mean?
<Luckrider>  DanaG?
<Luckrider> sorry that I can't help you more, Got to go to bed.
<ReL1K> so im hearing its a bad day to update from gutsy? hehe
<derspankster> I updated yesterday, had some issues
<ReL1K> anything major?
<derspankster> No, the usual, wireless
<ReL1K> what type of comp do you have?
<derspankster> my test machine is an acer laptop, haven't upgraded my desktop yet
<derspankster> Will likely just wait for final on the desktop
<Gilou> derspankster> my acer has a hard time :)
<Gilou> and I will have it the same way
<ReL1K> hmmm i think i might wait as well
<Gilou> my desktop has to be always available for work so..
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I only started having the lockup problem recently.
<ReL1K> this is my main comp, but i have everything backed up and i dont mind rebuilding
<derspankster> My main complaint with the acer is the lousy SIS video
<earl_> hey guys. did that package update that broke stuff last night get fixed?
<earl_> pretty sure it was an update to the default ubuntu theme
<Gilou> earl_> there is another dep problem with OO.org it seems now ;)
<earl_> say what
<derspankster> Open Office
<earl_> right i know but what is the problem
<ReL1K> to upgrade or to not upgrade
<ReL1K> hmmmmm
<mheath> earl_: _which_ package update that broke stuff, is the question, I think. :P
<jimmygoon> Why was autoremove going to remove my icedtea package and gtk2-eninges-murrine which are both ... needed?
<derspankster> I miss my FF extensions
<zcat[1]> I miss the other half of openoffice.org... It's all gone since this morning's upgrade :(
<ReL1K> derp, i take it 3.0 plugins dont work with 2./
<IdleOne> jimmygoon: autoremove only removes the .debs not the installed package
<jimmygoon> I'm not saying you're wrong but,
<jimmygoon> "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:".... seems misleading then
<derspankster> Eel1K:yes, I'm aware of that
<IdleOne> jimmygoon: hmmm
<IdleOne> jimmygoon: probably being replaced by other package?
<Wrath> i thought autoremove removed packages, clean removed debs
<dwidmann> hmm, is it me or is the build-essential metapackage missing right now
<IdleOne> Wrath: you know what you are right I am thinking of autoclean
<jimmygoon> I dunna, but a kernel update with no restricted modules.... sucks....
 * dwidmann apt-get updates just to be sure
<mheath> jimmygoon: indeed.
<ReL1K> derspankster: was more of a question than a statement :P
<mheath> jimmygoon: Made my first taste of hardy quite nasty, when, after all the trouble I had, I updated to broken graphics
<mheath> Not a happy day for me. Install was rough, updates was rough, the results of the updates were rough. :(
<Wrath> hardy isnt really ready for using as a main os
<Wrath> at least i dont think so
<jimmygoon> heh, I'm also looking forward to rebuilding my vmware kernel extensions :/
<ReL1K> so im getting it that i shouldn't update to hardy from gutsy eh? hehe
<jimmygoon> nah, its fine ReL1K .. this is an expected and usual occurence with kernel updates (Esp with unstable releases)
<mheath> I had a nightmarish process with the repartitioner during the install
<akk> h3sp4wn: You suggested a while ago that I turn off treating recommends as dependancies ... I'm hitting a complete blank in google figuring out how to do that in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<derspankster> ReL1K: no offense taken. Very few FF3 extensions currently available
<mheath> Took 2 hours to resize a NTFS partition by a little bit
<IdleOne> well I just did an update and no issues with the packages that were able to be downloaded and installed
<jimmygoon> (brb, must reboot into old kernel)
<mheath> And then all of the install status bar windows became tiny so you couldn't see progress or details.
<IdleOne> OO.org is broke or something and linux-kernel-generic
 * kumarphilly is away: Umm Ping if urgent and ill see when i come back
<DanaG> Wow, the older non-"pasty-faced" GDM theme does look way better, in my opinion.
 * kumarphilly is back (gone 00:00:02)
<h3sp4wn> akk: I use aptitude so I don't know
<DanaG> The new one makes me think it'd get a sunburn too easily, or something.
<akk> h3sp4wn: I also use aptitude -- does it not use that directory?
<akk> h3sp4wn: There's a file 05aptitude there, so I was assuming those files applied to aptitude as well.
<Gilou> on the 2.6.20-15-386 kernel my Hardy seems more reliable :p
 * kumarphilly is away: Umm Ping if urgent and ill see when i come back
 * kumarphilly is back (gone 00:00:02)
<nosrednaekim> !away | kumarphilly
<ubotu> kumarphilly: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<h3sp4wn> akk: You can set it in the user interface in aptitude
<akk> h3sp4wn: Oh, okay, I just use it non-interactively. Does it remember, if you set it in the UI?
<kumarphilly> nosrednaekim, dude im getting used to this new irc client chill out
<h3sp4wn> akk: Yep
<bazhang> kumarphilly: you can create your own group #kumarphilly and practice there thanks
<IdleOne> bazhang: only if he parts the #ubuntu's will we not see it
<kumarphilly> yes
<zcat[1]> anyone know where I can find a 64-bit build of non-ubuntufied openoffice
<bazhang> IdleOne: well that would be the point, right? practicing and getting advice seem to be exclusive ;]
<kumarphilly> I wouldhave to leave the channel in order for it to "not bother you"
<IdleOne> being as the rules state using away scripts are annoying and not allowed . I believe bazhang and nosrednaekim had the right to ask you to stop
<bazhang> kumarphilly: if any ops happen along you might wish you had stopped
<macogw> is anyone else unable to login after today's updates?
<ptn107> zcat[1]: http://download.openoffice.org/other.html#en-US  ?
<IdleOne> macogw: I rather not try and find out ;/
<macogw> gdmgreeter won't finish loading...its seems to be in an infinite loop
<zcat[1]> macogw: ummm.. are you saying I should log out..? I just updated!
<macogw> ok its not necessarily *today's* updates since i hadnt updated for about a week prior to this...
<zcat[1]> *shouldn't
<zcat[1]> ptn107: they seem to be only i386
<macogw> nobody else had the issue when i asked earlier
<macogw> but im getting a spinning ninja star of doom on gdm
<ptn107> zcat[1]: yeah i see that, im searchin..
<macogw> (its not colorful like apple's beachball, so it can't be a spinning beachball)
<bazhang> no updates for me the last two days..odd; except for 7 that are held back
<kumarphilly> nah im not denying bazhang or nosrednaekim rules are rules....BUT I am getting used to a new irc client and you have to understand my position
<Jordan_U> macogw, Seems to be in an infinite loop as in it's not doing anything or as in it is visibly doing the same thing over and over?
<derspankster> macogw:I have not had that issue
<macogw> Jordan_U: as it it's spinning the cursor endlessly
<Gilou> hmm kernel 2.6.24-14 seems on its way
<zcat[1]> kumarphilly: If your break channel rules, your position will be out in the hallway..
 * Gilou prays
<mheath> kumarphilly: Perhaps it would have been best, then, to have responded to him by saying "Sorry! It was an accident...I'm getting used to a new IRC client."
<nosrednaekim> indeed.... kindness pays :)
<mheath> kumarphilly: Either way, it seems like now would be a good time to just drop it and get on with it. Bickering will just make each other angrier.
<bazhang> ;]
<kumarphilly> zcat[1], but dude its totaly not my fault I didnt know that it does that when you go away until I got a ping on every channel
<kumarphilly> yes mheath
<kumarphilly> I fixed it anyway
<macogw> 9 minutes it's been spinning there...
<macogw> i forgot to stop gdm before getting on irc
<zcat[1]> I wonder how much effort is involved in building OOo from source..
<kumarphilly> hmm something is strange
<macogw> gdmgreeter is using 102% of cpu according to top though
<RAOF> zcat[1]: A large, large amount of RAM & CPU time.
<IdleOne> kumarphilly: what client you using anyway?
<ptn107> zcat[1]: can't you just get the source from ubuntu's repos; do they provide the original source there ?
<mheath> zcat[1]: Quite a bit, last time I attempted to do it. Granted, that was back in Open office 1.x days.
<mheath> zcat[1]: It was a nasty, complicated process at the time.
<zcat[1]> I suspect it's worse, not better .. OOo is a lot bigger now
<mheath> (Not the mention the considerable CPU time it required, as others have pointed out)
<DanaG> What's with the new, washed-out GDM theme?
<kumarphilly> IdleOne, xchat
<Gilou> hm seems  like there's a new conflict between linux-386 and linux-image-386 :p
<Jordan_U> mheath, It takes a LOOONG time to compile Open Office :)
<kumarphilly> I somehow enabled "announce away messages"
<kumarphilly> but the people at #xchat helped me
<ptn107> zcat[1]: from what i read you have to compile it from the same source as the x86 version using a x86_64 build option during compile
<macogw> mheath: even Gentoo has OOo binaries due to compile times
<mheath> Jordan_U: Yes, I know :) You're talking to someone who used to compile Star Office on a 400Mhz system. :)
<DanaG> I liked the old one so much better.
<Gilou> macogw> WHAT!??!!!
<Gilou> pussies.
<Gilou> :)
<nosrednaekim> well, you can get the sources too :)
<Gilou> aaah.
<nosrednaekim> but yeah.. its takes like 12 hours on a 1.5ghz celeron
<nosrednaekim> :)
<Wrath> and let it compile overnight lol
<IdleOne> !ohmy | Gilou
<ubotu> Gilou: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Gilou> so long for still using a celeron!!
<nosrednaekim> pussies? lol
<kumarphilly> wth you doing with a 1.5 celeron
<IdleOne> nosrednaekim: please
<mheath> nosrednaekim: the message given to Gilou applies to you too. Thats generally considered an offensive word to many people.
<nosrednaekim> errr really?oh, sorry
<kumarphilly> you guys needa check out someting like #joomla
<macogw> mheath: not to Tom on Tom & Jerry!
 * nosrednaekim thought it meant kittens
<IdleOne> it's simple if you would not use the word in front of a kindergarden classroom then dont use it here .
<kumarphilly> now this is my opinion and I abide witht he rules and all,BUT I think a lot of time is spent worrying about the rules then getting the job done.... but that is just my opion
<macogw> and Tweetie's always calling Sylvester the "puddy tat"
<Black_Magic> well i just updated and its saying its having problems with
<Gilou> come on..
<Black_Magic> cupsys hplip hpijs
<Black_Magic> and bluez-cups
<mheath> Hmm, another weird issue
 * Gilou upgrades to 2.6.24-14 and prays hard
<mheath> Login Window Preferences took about 5 minutes and tons of hard drive spinning to start.
<IdleOne> kumarphilly: then perhaps you need to get the "job" done but inforcing and applying the rules help others get the job done
<macogw> mheath: maybe related to my issue?
<zcat[1]> I always though calling someone that was comparing them to a weak little kitten, not the other meaning..
<DanaG> sudo md5sum /dev/sr0
<DanaG> md5sum: /dev/sr0: Input/output error
<DanaG> wtf?
<macogw> mheath: my issue being the that the login window won't load
<Gilou> looks like I'll still have the issue :(
<kumarphilly> !language | DanaG
<ubotu> DanaG: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> heh
<DanaG> Aren't you being a bit picky there?
<zcat[1]> so I wouldn't have considered it offensive.. but whatever..
<IdleOne> lmAO
<macogw> kumarphilly: wtf and the actual spell-out of f* are pretty thoroughly separated
<Wrath> >.>
<kumarphilly> oops
<kumarphilly> sorry
<Wrath> being a bit strict :s
<macogw> kumarphilly: what the fudge, worse than failure....
<kumarphilly> trying to get used to this
<kumarphilly> sorry
<kumarphilly> sorry
<DanaG> heh.  No hard feelings. (voice of turret in Portal.)
<bazhang> easy on that enter key ;]
<kumarphilly> hah
<kumarphilly> sorry=/
<bazhang> portal is in the repos?
<kumarphilly> anyone here compare hostgator to dreamhost
<IdleOne> kumarphilly: enter key and " . " period key are not interchangeable
<bazhang> !info portal
<ubotu> Package portal does not exist in hardy
<macogw> kumarphilly: um dreamhost is good. never used the other.
<kumarphilly> ah
<kumarphilly> thanks
<macogw> $120/yr with shell access and one-click-installs for all the niceties like joomla and jabber and whatnot...
<macogw> unlimited email addresses
<mheath> macogw: Try updating again? There was apparently a gnome-settings-daemon update released just within the last hour or so...though I don't know what it addresses.
<Black_Magic> Anyone know why im getting a dist-upgrade again?
<kumarphilly> macogw, dream?
<Black_Magic> i already have hard :/
<Black_Magic> *hardy
<DanaG> I wonder why I'm getting an error on trying to read the CD.
<macogw> havent had any major problems with them.  2 days in the last year the site was slow. 1 day the email addresses had to have "OK" hit on them to refresh the passwords.  yes, dreamhost
<mheath> Black_Magic: Are you getting that same "Attempt a Partial Upgrade" thing I was getting on a fresh install?
<macogw> mheath: i did it a few minutes ago
<macogw> mheath: didnt help
<Black_Magic> mheath: Err mmhmm...
<axisys> is there a 64bit version ubuntu available?
<Black_Magic> Cannot fully upgrade packages partial upgrade
<DanaG> Oh, and Portal is a Source engine game available on Steam.
<kumarphilly> axisys, yes
<Black_Magic> then it installs upgrades and then afterwards asks for dist-upgrade...
<DanaG> Closed-source.
<Melch> anyone know why i can't update the kernel?
<DanaG> Of course.  (hey, that rhymed.)
<mheath> Black_Magic: I think its because a kernel upgrade package is broken at the moment.
<Black_Magic> and has problems with  cupsys
<Black_Magic>  hplip
<Black_Magic>  hpijs
<Black_Magic>  bluez-cups
<Melch> it is a problem with the kernel update
<macogw> Black_Magic: kernel upgrades use dist-upgrade
<Melch> yah it won't go
<mheath> Black_Magic: Yep, I had the same problems..
<macogw> Melch: some dependency's probably not done compiling
<IdleOne> guys slow down and dont do updates for the next couple hours or so.
<axisys> kumarphilly: how do I find out if my laptop can run 64 bit ubuntu?
<Black_Magic> anyway to fix it...
<mheath> Black_Magic: Everything worked out in the end, except for a broken kernel (missing the restricted drivers), but they're hopefully fixing that soon.
<IdleOne> all you are doing is hitting the servers and with request they cant answer
<Black_Magic> err im staying away from upgrades...
<Melch> macogw does that mean it will say i can update just the servers are f'ed?
<kumarphilly> axisys, A) what kinda cpu do you have B) did you run 64 bit anything before
<Black_Magic> i needs my restricted drivers
<Black_Magic> just for internet
<mheath> Black_Magic: Yeah, they'll break it right now.
<kumarphilly> what are all the bot commands for #ubuntu
<torpedo|dog> so I'm NOT the only one with this issue.
<Melch> just wait till tomorrow
<Black_Magic> dont i need hplip and hpijs?
<Melch> it should be fixed
<IdleOne> kumarphilly: probably a couple hundred of them'
<mheath> torpedo|dog: The broken linux-restricted-modules thing?
<Melch> u should be able to update everything but the kernel
<kumarphilly> IdleOne, is there a list anywhere
<torpedo|dog> yep, just reading what Black_Magic said
<IdleOne> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<axisys> kumarphilly: http://rafb.net/p/DW5u9Y93.html
<mheath> Yep, apparently a known issue, its brand new too, and should be fixed by tomorrow.
<axisys> kumarphilly: B) only in solaris
<torpedo|dog> thanks, mheath
<Black_Magic> im scared to reboot now...
<torpedo|dog> Black_Magic: don't reboot. :-C
<mheath> Black_Magic: If you went through a full dist-upgrade, you won't have restricted-modules when you reboot.
<mheath> So, don't :P
<Gilou> nice one
<Black_Magic> mheath: it stopped
 * Gilou doesn't even need that to be stopped
<kumarphilly> axisys, then it should work..
 * torpedo|dog learnt that by experience
<Black_Magic> mheath: with dependency problem so i guess im ok
<kumarphilly> I meant did you run any 64bit on the laptop...
<Black_Magic> mheath: it didnt even retrive package info
<axisys> kumarphilly: how do you know? teach me please
<axisys> kumarphilly: no i did not
<mheath> Black_Magic: Oh, OK, you didn't get as far as I did.
<torpedo|dog> would the l-r-m issue also be a cause for GDM just spinning before the login screen comes up?
<macogw> mheath: did -13's stuff not go all the way through?
<mheath> You stuck with the GUI dialogs, that eventually freak out and die.
<axisys> kumarphilly: on solaris i run isainfo -v to find out if the os is 64 bit ?
<mheath> I went to the command line and forced the upgrade, and things rapidly broke.
<Kickboy> Hey all! I've been running the Hardy beta for a couple weeks now, and everything has been pretty smooth so far. Until I updated my packages a few days ago: Now compiz-fusion won't work, and can't find any debug information that could tell me why. When I try to enable "Extra" effects in "Appearance" I get the message "Desktop effects could not be enabled". Kinda stuck as to what to do from here. Anybody got suggestions?
<Black_Magic> mheath: i think thats a good thing eh?
<mheath> Black_Magic: Yep :P
<checkers> hi all, I just upgraded my hardy x86 installing running on a lappy with ati card with `apt-get dist-upgrade` and the GUI is coming up as a white screen with the mouse cursor on top
<macogw> i dont have l-r-m installed. none of my drivers are restricted.  iwl3945 is just plain missing in -13 though
<checkers> anyone having simmilar issues?
<macogw> checkers: can you login?
<kumarphilly> axisys, I have to go to bed now someone 1 out of 320 people should be able to help ya...
<kumarphilly> sorry
<checkers> yes, i'm looking at the terminal now
<Melch> i can't even do a distro upgrade
<checkers> the GUI is just white though, so can't use it
<Black_Magic> mheath: i think this week is a good week for me i have pretty good luck hopefully it continues
<macogw> checkers: i mean through the GUI
<macogw> checkers: i cant login through GDM
<torpedo|dog> checkers: same problem here
<checkers> what GPUs are you guys running?
<torpedo|dog> GDM hangs with the spinny cursor
<Gilou> does anyone know how long Hardy will be held in beta?
<axisys> anyone knows how can I find out if my cpu is 64 bit capable?
<mheath> Black_Magic: Haha. Yep :P
<torpedo|dog> checkers: you guessed it, ATI
<Gilou> axisys> /proc/cpuinfo can tell you about it
<mheath> Black_Magic: better than mine. I just went through the most nigthmarish install and update process I've ever had with Ubuntu :(
<checkers> what's the generic free ati driver called again?
<Gilou> but we can tell you if you tell the model name ;)
<Kickboy> Gilou: Final release of hardy is due at the end of this month I believe
<DanaG> Argh, can't verify correctness of disc copy:
<DanaG> md5sum /dev/scd0
<DanaG> md5sum: /dev/scd0: Input/output error
<macogw> intel for me
<torpedo|dog> it's an issue with the latest kernel upgrade - linux-restricted-modules didn't go thru
<Gilou> Kickboy> wow..
<macogw> checkers: ati
<Gilou> I have to hurry report this kernel bug then :p
<Kickboy> :x
<axisys> Gilou: http://rafb.net/p/Y7pcD833.html
<macogw> april 24th
<axisys> whats in that output says it is 64 bit?
<Gilou> it does not support 64 bit
<axisys> Gilou: how do u know?
<checkers> torpedo|dog: ah yes, I see that in my apt here. so installing the free driver will presumeably work then for the moment?
<DanaG> end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<DanaG> Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0
<axisys> Gilou: i want to find out what parameters says that
<macogw> checkers: if its an old enough card, yeah...
<torpedo|dog> checkers: I don't know, but it's certainly worth a shot.
<torpedo|dog> right now I'm talking to you on irssi over tty1 ;)
<checkers> what's the free driver package called?
<macogw> on a computer which does not require l-r-m, what would cause -13 to not have wifi?
<torpedo|dog> it's either "ati" or "radeon", but I can't remember which
<macogw> did they leave the driver out?
<axisys> anyone here knows "how" to find out if my cpu supports 64 bit http://rafb.net/p/Y7pcD833.html
<macogw> torpedo|dog: in xorg.conf, it's ati, i believe
<torpedo|dog> macogw: do you have intel wifi?
<Gilou> axisys> I think it's the "lm" flag
<macogw> torpedo|dog: yes
<Gilou> but Pentium M are 32 bits processor
<mheath> macogw: You don't have wifi?
<torpedo|dog> that's part of l-r-m, I believe
<macogw> mheath: no
<macogw> torpedo|dog: nope
<patifa> axisys what's that the output from?
<macogw> torpedo|dog: ipw3945 had binary stuff in l-r-m.  iwl3945 doesn't.
<mheath> macogw: Given that Ubuntu uses network-manager, now, it could be an issue in the gnome settings stuff
<torpedo|dog> I see.
<axisys> patifa: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<axisys> patifa: http://rafb.net/p/Y7pcD833.html
<macogw> i removed l-r-m a few days after installing hardy and realizing i had fully FOSS drivers
<axisys> patifa: so i got one person said it is 64 bt and one says no 64 but
 * checkers reboots...
<axisys> bit
<torpedo|dog> good luck, checkers
<macogw> axisys: just tell us the model name
<torpedo|dog> come back and tell me how it worked for you ;)
<axisys> macogw: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz
<DanaG> ipw3945 worked far better than iwl3945, for me.
<macogw> mheath: i'm not in gnome...i cant login
<patifa> ug
<patifa> which one is it
<macogw> axisys: aww pentiums dont have the nice naming conventions.
<DanaG> iwl3945 can cause things like ksoftirqd eating 100% of one core, or modprobe (to try to unload the module) eating 100% of the OTHER core.
<torpedo|dog> I never noticed the difference personally, DanaG.  How did you find them different?
<checkers> yup, that worked
<torpedo|dog> oh, that's different
<checkers> thanks torpedo|dog
<DanaG> iwl3945 is buggy.
<macogw> DanaG: havent had that issue
<torpedo|dog> time for me to do the same then ;)
<checkers> just had to change the driver over in xorg.conf
<macogw> DanaG: i heard in the early alphas itd kernel panic, but it works fine for me now
<DanaG> Try toggling wireless a few times, using both the hardware killswitch and the software toggle in NM.
<checkers> let me check if it was ati or radon
<axisys> macogw: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<axisys> macogw: http://rafb.net/p/Y7pcD833.html
<macogw> axisys: how do i open links from irssi in lynx?
<patifa> oh
<patifa> I know what those are
<patifa> you need the flag called 'lm'
<checkers> torpedo|dog: just changed Driver "fglrx" to "ati" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gilou> [04:42:37] <Gilou>  axisys> I think it's the "lm" flag
<Gilou> :p
<macogw> axisys: i have no X
 * checkers off now
<axisys> macogw: ags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe nx up bts est tm2
<axisys> macogw: flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe nx up bts est tm2
<macogw> axisys: O_o ok yeah idk
<patifa> so yeah, you don't have lm or the other useful flag for 64 computing (which has _lm in it)
<axisys> patifa: ok.. thnx
<torpedo|dog> Well, switching to ati didn't help too much :(
<zcat[1]> hmm, loks like I'll just use the windows version of OOo that I installed in WIne until hardy gets this sorted out
<patifa> Are others having problems with OO in hardy?
<ReL1K> patifa yea
<zcat[1]> Yes. Very yes.
<patifa> synaptic is having a field day with OO updates for me.
<ReL1K> everyone else is
<IdleOne> patifa: everybody yup
<torpedo|dog> patifa: don't reboot your system after updating, if there's a kernel update
<torpedo|dog> and you use restricted drivers
<torpedo|dog> ^ PSA
<zcat[1]> and I can't even find an independent 64-bit build I can use in the meantime
<patifa> Not using restricted drivers.
<torpedo|dog> lucky! :P
<patifa> I have an ATI X1650
<zcat[1]> Worst case I could still boot back into gutsy anyhow
<zcat[1]> I have a dual-boot-shared-home install :)
<torpedo|dog> zcat[1]: do things ever get wonky with respect to the newer vs. older application config files?
<Melch> everyone having problems upgrading right?
<torpedo|dog> you betcha
<patifa> yep
<zcat[1]> semi-shared home.. yes, they would, so I don't truly share home like that
<torpedo|dog> also, +1 for "very yes"
<torpedo|dog> Melch: restricted drivers getting you down?
<patifa> So zcat did you screw up X by half-updating?
<tkooda> have the hardy issues from yesterday been fixed?
<zcat[1]> I have no idea how badly hardy is screwed here.. I dare not reboot now :)
<Melch> no it will fail with any and all kernerl related updates
<jbroome> Glad i'm on a big UPS
<patifa> Great
<torpedo|dog> ...else you'll be stuck in tty1 talking to everybody over irssi ;)
<zcat[1]> Well, we were warned.. :)
<patifa> I think I partially installed some kernel upgrades
<patifa> Right as it screwed up.
<torpedo|dog> *womp womp*
<DanaG> That's odd: I closed my buddy list, and Pidgin quit.
<DanaG> I have it set to show systray icon, but it didn't show one!
<DanaG> I had to select "show icon" -> "never" and then "always" again to get it back.
<patifa> Guess I'll be suspending hardy, then. :P
<zcat[1]> just to really mess things up, I decided to replace flash-nonfree with plugin-gnash ...
<zcat[1]> this should be interesting
<DanaG> Oh yeah, a word to the wise: don't scsiadd -r your boot drive.  It causes Bad Things to happen (namely, root disappears).
<torpedo|dog> go one step further and replace Java with GCJ!
<zcat[1]> .. If I can't get my homestarrunner fix I'll be switching right back of course
 * torpedo|dog needs him some ascii art Homestaw
<patifa> Well I'm just concerned about X not starting again here.
<zcat[1]> sun java is OSS now isn't it?
<DanaG> Argh, and something keeps turning down my PCM volume all the way to zero.
<torpedo|dog> Well, not the Sun Java package, yet.
<zcat[1]> DanaG: around here that's usually my kids.. they just don't appreciate good music!
<torpedo|dog> and I'm sure that even Sun opening the source to Java won't stop GNU from reimplementing their own, 'cause they seem to like to do that
<macogw> torpedo|dog: like me?
<torpedo|dog> ?
<macogw> i'm screening irssi, lynx, and a term because i cant login to GDM
 * torpedo|dog hifives macogw 
<torpedo|dog> I would have started screen if I were smarter
<DanaG> I can't stand modern Pop music.
<patifa> Well I don't have restricted drivers, and I haven't yet updated the linux kernel.
<patifa> Anyone know how lucky I'll be at a restart?
<macogw> O_o xdm just corrupted my terminal somehow
<macogw> its all big artifacts
<torpedo|dog> that's no good
<patifa> Tried resetting it?
<akk> Is there a metapackage that installs "all the standard stuff to get a working X11"?
<akk> I've been gradually building up fonts, servers, clients, config stuff ... getting a little farther each time
<akk> now I have the server stuff but not the client stuff, like xterm
<torpedo|dog> akk: you don't want a desktop environment like Gnome or KDE, just an X11?
<akk> torpedo|dog: Just X
<zcat[1]> seems the gnash package is broken too.. firefox keeps telling me I need a plugin
<zcat[1]> It should at least try to use gnash, right?\
<DanaG> All my theme previews are broken.
<DanaG> And icon previews, too.
<torpedo|dog> zcat[1]: speaking of plugins, do you use Java 1.6?
<zcat[1]> just when hardy was starting to look quite nice, they had to go mess up everything!
<zcat[1]> torpedo|dog: no idea.
<torpedo|dog> thanks anyway
<torpedo|dog> were you around for the last time they messed up everything?
<macogw> zcat[1]: yeah really...
<zcat[1]> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b08)
<patifa> macogw, synaptic is listing xorg as the X11 metapackage
<zcat[1]> apparently yes, 1.6
<torpedo|dog> hm... well, firefox has never worked for Java 1.6 for me, so if anybody has any ideas...?
<macogw> i was at a promote-linux-to-the-government thing today and i said "the next one is looking really nice, except well, sometimes things break when beta-testing, like today, so i cant show you"
<macogw> it was to a linux user though
<macogw> not to a "what's linux?" person
<AmyRose> Hi macogw
<akk> lol, installing acpi and acpi-support pulls in finger ? (and not as a recommends, either)
<macogw> hi AmyRose
 * akk doesn't generally think of finger as being a critical part of acpi handling
<macogw> woah akk's in here?
<macogw> akk: you confused me!
<akk> hi macogw :)
 * AmyRose hugs macogw
<macogw> i had to double take and check what channel this was
<macogw> haha *hugs back*
<akk> acpi also requires radeontool, toshset and various other stuff
<torpedo|dog> akk: what's handling? Holding something in your hand. Can't do that without fingers! ;)
<patifa> xserver-xorg-input-all and xserver-xorg-video-all are metas too.
<zcat[1]> apparently I've passed my cap too, bloody modem speed downloads today
<torpedo|dog> oh poop, I don't know how to switch windows in irssi
<zcat[1]> 97%
<patifa> alts I think
<zcat[1]> finally..
<fxjr> hi all!
<zcat[1]> oh well, might as well reboot and see how bad it fails
<fxjr> I'm coming from #ubuntu. they said I couldn't talk about 8.04 there :)
<patifa> good timing, it's exploding for anyone who updates
<fxjr> well, my problem is that I have a key binding for ctrl + alt + pgup/down
<fxjr> and so I can't change tabs in gedit
<fxjr> because compiz wall plugin changes workspaces when I press them
<fxjr> do you know how I can disable this binding from wall plugin?
<fxjr> I already tried to search for this binding in advanced search of compizconfig settings manager with no luck :(
<macogw> fxjr: you can change the binding in gedit
<macogw> fxjr: if you just mouse over an option in a menu in gnome and hit a keyboard combo, it remaps that option to that keyboard combo
<fxjr> OMG!!
<fxjr> is that true???
<fxjr> I never would think about that!!
<fxjr> let me give it a try....
<macogw> it might be a setting in gnome you can disable, but i once accidentally mapped "new tab" in gnome-terminal to backspace that way
<macogw> that was really confusing
<DanaG> You have to explicitly enable that remapping.
<fxjr> I think so.
<macogw> i thought it was enabled and you had to disable it
<fxjr> because I tried and it didn't change.
<fxjr> where do I enable it?
<macogw> oh umm where's the accelerator changer option?
<fxjr> I would love to have gedit changing tabs with ctrl + pgup/down
<DanaG> preferences->appearance
<DanaG> tab: "interface"
<fxjr> going there....
<fxjr> aha!!
<fxjr> let me try now change gedit keybindings....
<akk> That remapping used to be the default in gtk1, but in gtk2 each program has to enable it and most don't
<macogw> akk: i think actual gnome ones have it enabled
<akk> those that do, like gimp, usually make it an off-by-default pref
<macogw> like ones that live on gnome.org
<fxjr> DanaG, macogw Thanks!!
<fxjr> that worked!!
<fxjr> at least sort of...
<fxjr> because my keybinding doesn't work :(
<fxjr> I wanted to use ctrl+pgup
<fxjr> but it is already being used by the text field itself to go to beginning of line :(
<DanaG> One thing that bugs me on Apple:
<fxjr> although I use home to do that.
<DanaG> "Home" is wrong -- it acts like "ctrl-home"
<akk> w00t!  finally got far enough to test, and hardy fixes the display-out bug that gutsy introduced last January
<macogw> whats ctrl+home?
<axisys> is there a .deb for ff 3b5 /
<axisys> ?
<DanaG> Beginning of document.
<macogw> akk: feisty?
<macogw> DanaG: whats home then?
<macogw> i thought home should take you to the top of a webpage...and end to the bottom
<akk> macogw: feisty was fine, and gutsy was fine until the end of January when an update broke it
<macogw> not that it works in firefox
<hansin> Can anyone tell me the Upstart equivalent to the inittab file?  Sorry if this is a dumb question, as I can't find inittab on my Gutsy install either.  Are there even such things as runlevels in Upstart?  Thanks.
<DanaG> Is "F7" set in Firefox?
<macogw> akk: ooo i thought you meant jan 07 which wouldnt work for gutsy.  since when does ubuntu do updats?
<fxjr> well... I think I will need to disable the shortcut in wall plugin itself :(
<macogw> hansin: i think its the entire /etc/event.d/ directory... talk to jdong though
<DanaG> DOn't forget to re-disable the remappability.
<macogw> hansin: he has an entirely upstart based system.  cut his boot time in half.
<akk> macogw: yeah, it's supposed to be only minor bugfixes, lots of serious bugs don't get fixed, yet somehow video-out got horked
<fxjr> do you know where do I find where wall is mapping ctrl+alt+pgup/down to change workspaces??
<hansin> macogw: Thanks.  Now that I think about it, that sounds familiar.  I'll go dig there and see what I can learn.
<macogw> hansin: upstart is in ubuntu but being used to its full potential.  it's in sysv compat mode...just calls init scripts because upstream projects dont know to have upstart scripts available yet
<macogw> hansin: i said that wrong
<DanaG> heh:
<DanaG> Version 0.27:
<DanaG>   * Updating the look of the Human theme.
<macogw> hansin: but *not* being used to its full....
<macogw> ok new and different
<DanaG> My opinion: append "by hitting it with the Ugly stick".
<macogw> i made xdm default like akk suggested and after rebooting xdm *does* load gnome
<macogw> this is good...
<Black_Magic> whats that PDF Reader that reads the PDF File outloud?
<DanaG> Now it looks all washed-out and "pasty-faced"
<DanaG> WTF?  Update-manager just reselected everything I unchecked!
<macogw> DanaG: i want the version of the murrine one with the brushed metal menubars. know where to get it?
<DanaG> I'm speaking of the GDM theme, actually.
<DanaG> Uncheck stuff... click Update.... get error for any of various reasons.... BOOM!  Everything's checked again!
<macogw> there's definitely no gnome settings daemon going
<macogw> DanaG: oh. no idea. i have a lack of working gdm /me scowls at it
<torpedo|dog> DanaG: update-manager thinks it's smarter than you!
<torpedo|dog> show it who's boss!
<DanaG> I refuse to install packages without changelogs.
<fxjr> well...
<axisys> anyone know of a debian/ubuntu pkg for firefox 3 beta 5?
<fxjr> I think I will have to disable the wall plugin...
<torpedo|dog> okay, I just did an apt-get upgrade, and we now have libx86-1, l-r-m-common, login, passwd, and fglrx updated.
<torpedo|dog> unfortunately, no regular l-r-m yet...
<torpedo|dog> fxjr: are you in Gnome?
<Kl4m> I've been given the bugs.html again; this is getting annoying
<hansin> macogw: Okay, I get it.  I am seeing that the small scripts in /etc/event.d really just trigger the svsv scripts...  Thanks.
<fxjr> torpedo|dog, yeap
<Black_Magic> Anyone know my eyes hurt im seeing lil color plurges on the screen
<torpedo|dog> because if so, I *think* it will respect the Gnome workspace switcher preferences if you go to Sys > Prefs > Keyboard Shortcuts...
<fxjr> well, for now, desktop cube worked for me.
<fxjr> although with the default 2 workspaces of ubuntu, I don't get exactly a cube ... :)
<akk> I think the best thing about hardy is going to be that I no longer have to type gutsu^Hy every time I write about my OS.
<torpedo|dog> hm. it might not, then. I remember it having done so
<fxjr> torpedo|dog, hm.......
<akk> I don't know why I'm incapable of typing "gutsy" properly, but I seem to be.
<fxjr> let me see....
<Pici> hadry.
<torpedo|dog> hadron.
<akk> hardy hadron, that would have been a good name!
<torpedo|dog> it would have been a very small OS...
<fxjr> torpedo|dog, no luck.
<akk> made of even smaller parts!
<torpedo|dog> :-(
<fxjr> the keybinding in keyboard shortcuts is set to ctrl+alt+left
<fxjr> I can confirm it is a problem in the wall plugin itself because when I disable it, I can use ctrl+alt + pgup
<fxjr> torpedo|dog, are you using gnome?
<torpedo|dog> not at the moment, no.
<fxjr> ok. don't you have this problem?
<akk> key bindings are really easy to set in openbox :)
 * torpedo|dog rebooted after a partial kind-of kernel update ;)
<fxjr> ahhh ok.
<fxjr> is anybody here using gnome?
<torpedo|dog> But when I was in Gnome and used compiz, the keybindings nearly always reflected gnome standards
<torpedo|dog> *settings
<fxjr> who could test the ctrl+alt+pgup?
<fxjr> torpedo|dog, yeap. that's true.
<fxjr> at least I thought so until I started gedit and tried to change a tab.. :)
 * torpedo|dog no longer uses compiz when he is in gnome -- xgl eats too much rams and is a bit unstalbe for my taste
<fxjr> I see....
<fxjr> answer me a question...
<torpedo|dog> isn't that just ctrl+pgup/dn?
<fxjr> I liked the compiz because you can assign a lot of shortcuts to keyboard.
<fxjr> is there a way of doing that with plain gnome?
<fxjr> for example...
<fxjr> I set up <super>+f to open a nautilus window for me.
<fxjr> <super>+t to open a gnome-terminal
<fxjr> how could I do that on plain gnome?
<Kl4m> huh, system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts?
<RAOF> torpedo|dog: You do know that Xgl != Compiz, right?
<torpedo|dog> that's an excellent question I might be able to answer if I had access to Gnome at the moment. I think you might be able to do custom stuff there, but I'm not sure.
<torpedo|dog> RAOF: yeah, I stopped using Compiz because XGL ate too much rams and I'm on a newish ATI.
<RAOF> torpedo|dog: And you almost certainly can run compiz without Xgl.
<torpedo|dog> newish ATI?
<RAOF> Yes.
<torpedo|dog> how would I accomplish that?
<RAOF> torpedo|dog: The fglrx driver no longer sucks _quite_ so much, and provides the things needed for compiz.
<torpedo|dog> !
<torpedo|dog> Well, right now I'm stuck in a tty, so I'll take your word for it.
<fxjr> Kl4m, yes, but where or how can I say that I want <super>+f to call nautilus?
<torpedo|dog> also, RAOF, are you talking about the ATI-packaged fglrx or the Ubuntu fglrx?
<Kl4m> Hmm yes it seems there is no "super-combination" with that dialog
<RAOF> torpedo|dog: Ubuntu fglrx.
<torpedo|dog> because I was under the impression that the Ubuntu one trailed by a bit
<torpedo|dog> !!
<torpedo|dog> I'll have to try it out sometime.
<RAOF> torpedo|dog: I mean, you'll see a _different_ set of bugs, because fglrx still sucks, but they won't be Xgl bugs anymore :)
<torpedo|dog> and perhaps I might be able to run celestia and compiz at the same time! joy!
<torpedo|dog> now, if only they would get a sensible preferences window...
<Kl4m> Hey try this. Run glchess, start a game against GNUChess, then use help. You win?
<torpedo|dog> because the default "How many effects? None/Some/Lots" is too few, and CompizConfig's "Change every little thing!" is too much.
<RAOF> torpedo|dog: simple-ccsm is in the repositories, and may well be what you want :)
<torpedo|dog> ALL THIS IS A REVELATION TO ME
<torpedo|dog> what's next? Pie is healthy for you?
<bluecake> if i "POP3" my emails with thunderbird (windows), can i export the emails to thunderbird (linux)?
<tgelter> so, I realize that this isn't the best place to ask this (point me to a good channel if you know of one)...does anyone know of a good source for good-quality A/V receivers that won't break the bank?
<torpedo|dog> ooh, actually, I'm looking for a [US, ATSC] usb hdtv tuner myself, so if anybody has an answer, that would be pretty fantastic
<bluecake>  if i "POP3" my emails with thunderbird (windows), can i export the emails to thunderbird (linux)?
<bluecake> shit..
<RAOF> !ohmy > bluecake :)
<fxjr> well, guys....
<fxjr> thank you very much for your help
<torpedo|dog> I think you can just copy over the whole profile folder, but I think there might be some caveats to that.
<fxjr> I will try to find anything about the wall plugin.
<fxjr> but for now, I'm happy that I can use desktop cube instead
<DanaG> I'd need a QAM tuner, myself.
<fxjr> and that I learned one thing about gnome I would never imagine: I can change menu shortcuts on the fly!!
<fxjr> that' s amazing!!
 * DanaG will be switching to ATI in the summer.
<DanaG> I'm sick of my nvidia issues.
<torpedo|dog> QAM would also be nice for me, but some cursory googling suggests that ain't gonna happen on USB, which is unfortunate 'cause I'm on a laptop
<DanaG> HDHomeRun.
<DanaG> Ethernet; just not encrypted QAM, of course.
<torpedo|dog> ethernet?
<DanaG> Yup; a networked tuner, that merely dumps the stream over the network to any attached devices.
<DanaG> It's QAM and ATSC only.
<torpedo|dog> no analog TV at all?
<DanaG> Not on that thing.
<DanaG> But remember: Analog will die in 2009 in the US.
<Kl4m> Can anybody confirm this simple bug? Run glchess, start a game against GNUChess, then go to help->contents. You win.
<torpedo|dog> hm, certainly something to look at if I'm going broadcast
<fxjr> well, bye all
<torpedo|dog> right now, I'm in Skaneateles, NY, a bit too far from Syracuse to be picking up their OTA channels clearly
<AnswerGuy> Anyone else here ever work on 64-bit systems with an "nfsnobody" of -1 and see a /var/log/lastlog with a (sparse/virtual) size of 1.2TB?
<fxjr> and have a good night.
<Kl4m> good night to you
<fxjr> going bed. here is 12:53 AM
<AnswerGuy> Ever try to grep it?
<fxjr> thanks Kl4m !
<fxjr> night.
<torpedo|dog> what could go wrong, AnswerGuy?
<AnswerGuy> To normal utilities like grep, this will look like a 1.2TB stream of NUL characters
<AnswerGuy> One long line.
<AnswerGuy> Think about how GNU grep will try to deal with that ...
<torpedo|dog> assert(line_length < 1000000000 /* who would have lines this long? */)
<HorizonXP> hey?
<torpedo|dog> or did it malloc itself into a deep hole?
<HorizonXP> ok phew
<HorizonXP> nvm
<AnswerGuy> (For fun, try it yourself on a 64-bit system; create an account with a UID of -1; log in, log out; log back in as root; grep zzz /var/log/lastlog.
<Kl4m> I think grep should handle it, slowly. Or maybe I have too much faith in GNU utilities
<AnswerGuy> Well on my RHEL4u4 system it malloc() it's way through RAM and swap before eventually reporting "memory exhausted"
<AnswerGuy> It didn't invoke the kernel OOM killer; so nothing really bad happened.  But the system was unresponsive for about 10 minutes.
<akk> I wish I could remember what I did in gutsy to make the cardbus network card work, since it needs doing again in hardy
<AnswerGuy> (3GiB RAM, 6GB swap)
<torpedo|dog> so it looks like at least they checked if(NULL == ptr) somewhere.
<torpedo|dog> which, in that case, seems like the most reasonable thing to do, because people can use grep for crazy/memory-intensive/crazy memory-intensive purposes
<AnswerGuy> Well, if (moremem = malloc(...) < 0) at any rate
<AnswerGuy> Oh, actually I see what you mean NULL == ptr
<torpedo|dog> (assuming ptr were a pointer allocated at some point before)
<Killeroid> hi, anyone know how to make ubuntu use only b43legacy as the wireless driver instead of always loading b43
<AnswerGuy> Anyway, I'll try it on my Ubuntu/Hardy system at home tonight to see if there's something there that's handling it more gracefully
<torpedo|dog> again, what could possibly go wrong?
<torpedo|dog> I guess set it off as you go to bed and see what happens in the morning!
<AnswerGuy> Yeah, I was forgetting that malloc() never returns -ENOMEM
<AnswerGuy> That would be brk()s job
<torpedo|dog> I've only ever done a little C for a class at RIT -- we only got into basic memory management
<AnswerGuy> Yeah, my 64-bit Hardy box at home is 8GiB of RAM
<torpedo|dog> nothing to do with erromhygod that's a lot of ram
<torpedo|dog> *errno
<AnswerGuy> It was my xmas gift to myself.
<AnswerGuy> brk() is the system call over which malloc() and similar library functions are built.
<AnswerGuy> brk() returns -ENOMEM if the kernel decides there's not enough memory to give you.
<AnswerGuy> (But because of CoW and overcommit semantics there's not guarantee that a successful brk() can be fully satisfied by real memory or even swap in the default case)
<AnswerGuy> dinner time: bye all
<torpedo|dog> mmm, enjoy
<torpedo|dog> dinner is definitely one of /my/ top three meals of the day
<DanaG> Heh, one of the players has died.
<DanaG> How do you "die" in Chess?
<DanaG> I know there's Checkmate, but that's not "Dying" per se.
<torpedo|dog> well, the rook can be pretty pointy
<torpedo|dog> and if you fell on it, it might not end well
<DanaG> HEh, even stranger: rewind a computer-versus-computer game, one gets checkmate.
<DanaG> You are unable to play in 3D mode due to the following problems:         No Python OpenGL support         No Python GTKGLExt support                     Please contact your system administrator to resolve these problems, until then you will be able to play chess in 2D mode.
<DanaG> Okay, how about telling me PACKAGE NAMES?
<akk> DanaG: That would be telling.
<DanaG> Should I file a bug report on the "Can't right-click padevchooser" issue?
<Kl4m> DanaG: so you confirm it. My explanation was enough to reproduce the bug righ
<DanaG> Link me to it, and I can confirm.
<Kl4m> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glchess/+bug/210642
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210642 in glchess "GNUChess loses on consulting help" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<DanaG> Oh, I thought you meant the padevchooser one.
<Kl4m> It's been "bugs.html"-ed.
<T1m0thy> Anyone else unable to apply the upgrades yet?
<igorgue> T1m0thy: have problems with update?
<T1m0thy> Yeah.
<igorgue> I'm about to do it...
<igorgue> I probably won't :P
<igorgue> T1m0thy: what's up with it?
<T1m0thy> oh
<T1m0thy> wait
<T1m0thy> here
<T1m0thy> Okay, so uh.. I'm getting updates for Hardy.. and it says it can't do a complete upgrade, but a partial upgrade will install ones that can be installed. So, I click partial upgrade.. It says it's running, then fails.
<T1m0thy> I had that typed but I didn't send it because it said just to wait and try again.
<igorgue> ahh T1m0thy I got that too... reload your packages
<Kl4m> Try apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kl4m> after apt-get update.
<T1m0thy> alright
<nomasteryoda> then repeat that ... apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<T1m0thy> what's so big about this?
<nomasteryoda> and then dist-upgrade ... to be sure
<Kl4m> It still says linux-restricted-modules-generic is held
<nomasteryoda> might have some issues ... and will be released when ready
<Kl4m> but everything seems to work fine
<nomasteryoda> then safe to ignore for now
<Gilou> man hal 0.5.11.xx is so fucked up.
<sotap> I had this problem earlier as well.  I used synaptic to install all updates besides the linux* packages.  After I did that I was able to update the remaining packages without a dist-upgrade.
<zcat[1]> Fetched 7413kB in 17min18s (7140B/s)
<akk> I don't suppose there's anybody here who knows how udev is supposed to handle pcmcia/cardbus cards ...?
<zcat[1]> damn third-world internet
<torpedo|dog> zcat[1]: .au?
<zcat[1]> .nz
<torpedo|dog> hm, I've heard all sorts of bad things about the Australian ISP (yes, there's competition, but not meaningful), but nothing that vitriolic about New Zealand's. Similar situation?
<zcat[1]> I have a cap.. 1G per day, 20G per month.. if I go over, I get dialup speeds for the rest of the month
<torpedo|dog> wow, that's really crappy...I probably go through more than that in a typical day thanks to internet radio
<torpedo|dog> that = 1GB
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glchess/+bug/210642
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210642 in glchess "GNUChess loses on consulting help" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Slynderdale> When I try to ugrade to Ubuntu 8.04 I get this error "could not calculate upgrade"
<DanaG> akk: what card?
<torpedo|dog> Slynderdale: there are some dependency issues right now, wait until tomorrow and try again
<akk> DanaG: 3Com 3c59x, wired ethernet
<akk> DanaG: It works fine but only if I manually type ifdown eth0; ifup eth0
<DanaG> Odd.
<akk> DanaG: Inserting the card, or running pccardctl insert, doesn't call ifup or init.d/network start or anything
<DanaG> Hmm, perhaps there's something in /etc/network/interfaces that's preventing it from using NetworkManager.
<akk> No NetworkManager involved here -- I don't run gnome
<DanaG> Or KDE?
<akk> no
<akk> this is a 5-year-old laptop, it's not fast enough to run those big eye-candy desktops
<DanaG> Aah.  Well, perhaps it needs to have "auto eth0" in the interfaces file.
<DanaG> or allow-hotplug
<DanaG> eth1
<DanaG> eth0. whatever.
<torpedo|dog> something to the effect of:
<akk> I have auto-eth0 and allow-hotplug eth0
<torpedo|dog> auto eth0
<torpedo|dog> eth0 inet dhcp
<akk> yes, sorry, auto eth0, not auto-eth0
<torpedo|dog> let me look at my /etc/network/interfaces and check
<torpedo|dog> > auto eth0
<torpedo|dog> > iface eth0 inet dhcp
<torpedo|dog> is what mine says, minus the > which I just used to indicate quoting
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/53829
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53829 in udev "ifup invoked as --allow auto instead of --allow hotplug" [Undecided,Invalid]
<akk> Mine is iface eth0 inet static, followed by address, netmask and gateway lines (it's not dhcp)
<torpedo|dog> arr
<DanaG> Add the "auto" line.
<torpedo|dog> with NM, is it possible to have one network in a limited netmask like 192.168.0.0/16 and the other interface autoconfigured?
<heydabop> I have an nVidia Go 6100 video card and on hardware drivers, it says the driver nvidia_new is enabled, but not in use. How do I put it to use?
<akk> DanaG: sorry, which auto line? I already have auto eth0
<DanaG> aah.
<akk> I also have allow-hotplug eth0
<akk> used to need both of them, but now I guess it needs something else too
<akk> I knew how to debug these things under hotplug, but I don't have a clue how it's supposed to work now with pccardctl and udev, or how to debug it
<DanaG> hmm, try udevmonitor
<DanaG> or rather, sudo udevmonitor
<akk> thanks, I didn't know about udevmonitor
<akk> I get 2 add lines -- the second one is for /class/net/eth0 (net)
<akk> and then the same 2 lines repeated a second time
<DanaG> Heh:
<DanaG> "How do you even "die" in Chess?  I don't normally use the term "death" to describe checkmate."
<akk> depends on how bad the checkmate is, maybe :)
<akk> I'm not sure what that udevmonitor is telling me
<akk> Is udev supposed to call ifup? And would udevmonitor tell me if it did?
<berbs> latest updates broke network manager (can't retrieve IP), is anyone seeing the same issue?
<akk> heh, berbs, I'm seeing that without even having network manager
<T1m0thy> :S
<T1m0thy> I can just exit a terminal downloading the updates right?
<DanaG> I think it would say so, yes, upon card insertion.
<torpedo|dog> downloading, I think so. Installing, not so much.
<Kl4m> Ctrl+C before would be safer
<Kl4m> what he said
<torpedo|dog> ^ good plan
<berbs> akk: it used to happen for me for a while, then an update to network-manager fixed it and now it's broken again... argh
<berbs> I have to explicitely set the wireless info.
<T1m0thy> I sometimes get d/c from the internet randomly.. but it hasn't happened for a while.
<akk> It looks like /etc/udev/rules.d/85-ifupdown.rules is where the rule is defined that's supposed to call ifup, on an add
<T1m0thy> I know others had it too.
<akk> but I don't know how to tell if udev is ever getting there
<Kl4m> same here, the ipw card goes down suddenly
<akk> ah, the difference between the two seemingly dup pairs of lines in udevmonitor is that the first pair are UEVENT, the second are UDEV
<akk> but man udevmonitor doesn't talk about what either of those mean
<T1m0thy> It says a package manager is working even after I closed the terminal downloading the upgrades. :\
<DanaG> !info ifplugd
<ubotu> Package ifplugd does not exist in hardy
<DanaG> Oh yes it does.
<cyphase> eww.. the volume control looks like GTK 1 in hardy
<T1m0thy> Oh crap.
<T1m0thy> I think it installed the updates.
<T1m0thy> Wish me luck.
<akk> hmm, pccardctl insert doesn't cause anything to be printed in udevmonitor
<akk> but the suspend/resume scripts in /etc/acpi call pccardctl insert -- maybe that explains why they don't work either
<DanaG> akk: try installing ifplugd.
<T1m0thy> Well.. the internet still works so far..
<DanaG> Oh, and inserting the card should load the driver automatically; no need for pccardctl insert.
<T1m0thy> Is "current dist not found in meta-release file" bad?
<akk> DanaG: ifplugd if I just run it with no args (says it defaults to eth0) doesn't change anything, ifup still isn't run
<akk> DanaG: Is there something specific I should try besides just running it?
<DanaG> sudo dpkg-reconfigure ifplugd
<DanaG> to get the hotplug question.
<akk> DanaG: pccardctl insert is called from resume.sh, so that the network will be restarted after a suspend (except that it doesn't work since ifup isn't actually called)
<heydabop> In Hardware Drivers, the restricted driver "nvidia_new" is enabled, but not in use. How do I put it to use?
<akk> DanaG: I left the first question blank and said all to the second, and that doesn't help
<DanaG> Odd.
<akk> DanaG: now I'll try again answering auto to the first question (the one that says "don't use this one for pcmcia", in case they mean "but do use it for cardbus")
<DanaG> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=334876
<ubotu> Debian bug 334876 in ifplugd "ifplugd scripts relies on hotplug deprecated by udev" [Grave,Fixed]
<DanaG> hmm.
<akk> relying on hotplug would be bad, since hotplug hasn't existed in several releases
<akk> nope, answering "eth0" to the first question doesn't make it work either
<DanaG> Yeah, that's an old bug.
<akk> btw, should ps aux | grep plug show it running? The init script says it's starting it but it doesn't show up in ps
<akk> or maybe it's not running because of that bug, and it's just fundamentally broken
<DanaG> hm, if you dpkg --listfiles ifplugd
<DanaG> do you get stuff about udev?
<DanaG> Try listing interfaces in the "hotplug" question manually.
<akk> there's a /lib/udev/ifplugd.agent
<DanaG> Maybe you need to restart the udev service?\
<akk> oh, and a rules.d/ifplugd.rules
<akk>  /etc/init.d/udev restart doesn't help
<DanaG> Does udevmonitor do anything different if you manually unload the module and then remove the card... and then reinsert it?
<akk> I can't unload the module -- non-modular kernel
<DanaG> That's weird.
<LibertyShadow> Is anyone getting an error updating besides me
<akk> 2.6.22 (gutsy) and 2.6.24 (hardy) both have serious bugs that make them unusable for me, so I have to build my own kernel (2.6.23.17)
<LibertyShadow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/61984/
<LibertyShadow> I guess I'll just let the issue solve itself
<T1m0thy> LibertyShadow, it worked for me through terminal, but
<T1m0thy> I got the same thing through update-manager.
<DanaG> I WANT OLD GDM BACK!
<DanaG> The new washed-out theme makes me think it needs sunscreen.
<T1m0thy> lol
<T1m0thy> I don't really care.. but it was a lot different with the light part..
<T1m0thy> I did like the old better.
<T1m0thy> But I'm not going to change it.
<DanaG> I hate the new one.
<DanaG> It strikes me as OMGUGLY every time I see it.
<LibertyShadow> T1m0thy, running in the terminal, no errors so far
<T1m0thy> Cool.
<LibertyShadow> Thanks
<LibertyShadow> :D
<T1m0thy> It is uglier, DanaG.
<T1m0thy> No problem. :)
<DanaG> OmGuGlY oMgUgLy.
<DanaG> OGGYMUL?
<DanaG> muloggy
<DanaG> .
<LibertyShadow> Wonder what the dist upgrade is all about
<T1m0thy> Hyper? lol
<LibertyShadow> is it a release candidate?
<T1m0thy> Same, Liberty..
<T1m0thy> No clue.
<DanaG> I never install updates unless changelogs are available.
<DanaG> A few exceptions: firefox updates, since I run the ppa repo.
<LibertyShadow> beta 5 is out :D
<DanaG> And hplip because it never ever ever ever ever shows changelogs in update-manager.
<LibertyShadow> (firefox 3)
<DanaG> ever.
<DanaG> EVER!
<HorizonXP> LibertyShadow: is the beta 5 package out?
<DanaG> Yes, I've had some sugar.
<T1m0thy> I don't think.
<T1m0thy> You could do it yourself, but I would wait.
<LibertyShadow> HorizonXP, not yet, I don't think
<Ava-_> hey guys I run mythtv and have had a working setup for a long time.. ever since I updraded to hardy.. I see the modules still loading ok for my dvb card and I see the fw load for it in dmesg, but I get this..
<Ava-_> [51824.822220] ivtv1: All encoder MPG stream buffers are full. Dropping data.
<Ava-_> [51824.822228] ivtv1: Cause: the application is not reading fast enough.
<Ava-_> any ideas?
<DanaG> What should I do to suggest returning to the previous theme revision?
<T1m0thy> You could probably apply it yourself.. lol
<T1m0thy> Couldn't you?
<DanaG> Yeah, but it won't make it less ugly for others.
<Killeroid> ahh, after four hours of updating and looking for a fix for my wireless not working, i just remembered that i still have the old kernel and so  booted up using the old kernel and i am enjoying my wifi. i really hope someone fixes the network manager(broadcom wireless bug) before hardy is relased
<DanaG> And I think the uglyness will make a bad first impression.
<T1m0thy> lol,
<T1m0thy> True.
<Ray_> Hi!
<Ray_> I need a help regarding Upgrade of Hardy. I am running the Hardy Beta. The problem is when trying to install about 61 updates today, I am getting a message "Not all updates can be installed". The partial update option is also not working.
<akk> any audio people? /usr/bin/play (from sox) can't play a .wav because: unknown file type `auto'
<Ray_> It is saying could not calculate update.
<Ayabara> how can I do a complete reinstall of firefox? I have messed things up so that I have to type "firefox.ubuntu" to start it, and when I download files it never let's me "open with application"
<jbroome> akk: ran into that earlier today with an ogg
<Ray_> Sorry, not update, it is upgrade. "Could not calculate the upgrade".
<WGGMk> im having an issue with gfx-grub, and was wondering if anyone could shed some light on it. I have installed it (correctly I believe) but I get this one boot: "graphics file (message.xxxx) missing" to that effect
<akk> jbroome: did you find a solution? or is it at least a known bug?
<Zoiks> hey, has there been reports of ubuntu requiring a partial update which then fails
<jbroome> akk: i just used audacity to play the ogg.  didn't poke into it further
<akk> Is there any point in filing bugs on this stuff? It sounds like hardy is known to be still pretty broken and maybe filing bugs would be premature?
<T1m0thy> Ray_: Use the command line.
<Ray_> T1m0thy : Can you please help with the commands?
<T1m0thy> Yeah..
<T1m0thy> sudo apt-get update
<T1m0thy> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<T1m0thy> :)
<Ray_> T1m0thy : Great, Thanks a million. I am now running the first one.
<T1m0thy> No prob.
<Killeroid> hmm..
<Killeroid> is it only me or is hardy really buggy for an OS being released in less than a month? I dont recall any of the earlier releases being this buggy so close to release date
<Ray_> Killeroid, I have no earlier experience of running Beta versions. But I chose to run 8.04 on my work PC only because I had enough confidence on Ubuntu.
<Ray_> As of now personally I feel there are some issues but with so much of help from the community I have been able to go ahead and continue using Hardy.
<Aval0n_> hey guys on hardy by default when you drag windows around, is there supposed to be an effect?
<Aval0n_> cause my window stays solid, but appears to chop around
<zcat[1]> Aval0n_: by default, no.. wobbly comes on if you choose advanced effects
<Aval0n_> I'm used to the wobble/jello type effect feisty had with compiz
<Aval0n_> where would I tick advance effects?
<Aval0n_> beryl settings manager?
<jbroome> system>prefrences>appearnce
<Ray_> T1m0thy : I got this message for sudo apt-get update. "W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch"
<zcat[1]> right-click on the desktop and select 'change wallpaper', then pick the visual effects tab
<jbroome> ok, that's faster
<T1m0thy> I don't know, Ray_. :\
<Aval0n_> ty
<T1m0thy> Sorry.
<Aval0n_> "extra"
<Aval0n_> is that what I want?
<zcat[1]> yes
<Ray_> No problem. I have tried the command again.
<Ray_> This time it worked!
<zcat[1]> well, what you really want is compizconfig-manager (or something like that)
<Aval0n_> crap
<Aval0n_> this user isn't a root user
<Aval0n_> erm
<Aval0n_> so would I enter my root pass instead of my normal user sudo password?
<zcat[1]> I don't think sudo will accept it
<Aval0n_> =/
<Aval0n_> so hwo do regular non-root users set that setting?
<Aval0n_> they don;t?
<Aval0n_> :)
<Ray_> T1m0thy : It's working now. I mean the dist-upgrade. Thank you so much.
<T1m0thy> Awesome. No Problem.
<zcat[1]> ordinary users should be able to change visual effects..
<Aval0n_> odd
<Aval0n_> I wonder why it;'s prompting for pass then
<Aval0n_> brb
<zcat[1]> Oh crap... I just switched to 'extra' and I think I've lost all the custom settings I had before :(
<zcat[1]> but... it didn't ask for a sudo password
<Aval0n_> lol
<Aval0n_> it's working now
<Aval0n_> but there is a huge bug
<Aval0n_> if I start a window
<Aval0n_> and maximize it
<Aval0n_> I drag it down
<Aval0n_> and then back up
<Aval0n_> it bouces up and down at the upper right corner
<Aval0n_> non-stop
<Aval0n_> until I force-close it
<Aval0n_> the snap-to feature is doing it I belive
<ViperfangDotNet> How do I enable the new MTP support in hardy?
<Killeroid> ViperfangDotNet: install libmtp7
<ViperfangDotNet> I have done, but it is still not automounted as I expected it would be
<Killeroid> what is not automounted?
<ViperfangDotNet> Creative Zen Vision:M
<ViperfangDotNet> 30Gb
<ViperfangDotNet> I know it is supported
<Killeroid> ViperfangDotNet: add relevant details to fstab
<ViperfangDotNet> What would I add for an MTP device?
<Killeroid> http://gnomad2.sourceforge.net/ seems to have support for it
<ViperfangDotNet> Libmtp handles it better, I can see the video folder etc, but I cant get it to work on my system
<ViperfangDotNet> Hmm... work on it tonight
<ViperfangDotNet> bye!
<DragonLarma> hello
<jaffarkelshac> hello
<cpk1> should it be relatively easy to install kde4 from a server install (ie. just do aptitude install kde4)?
<jaffarkelshac> does anyone here use the seahorse pgp software
<mvo> cpk1: I think its kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<bluecake> where is the config file for tac_plus, pstree says it's running
<jaffarkelshac> hey ppl, i am trying to listen to an online fm station, it works with windows media player and now i am stuck
<h3sp4wn> jaffarkelshac: Use mplayer
<jaffarkelshac> installing right now, i hope it works
<jaffarkelshac> how do i change the the plugin that the web uses
<checkers> are the new updates out now for ubuntu+1 working with restricted modules?
<checkers> specifically with ati
<jaffarkelshac> h3sp4wn, finally working, had to download some codecs
<macogw> found out what was wrong with my gdm
<macogw> bug #210538
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210538 in ubuntu-gdm-themes "gdm hangs after theme upgrade and reboot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210538
<macogw> a config file was renamed and so it kept looking for the old one and went into an infinite loop "didnt find the file. check again. did it appear? no, check again.  is it there? no, check again. is it there? no, check again..."
<pen> why amarok can't play music after I open firefox with flash site on?
<jaffarkelshac> whats with ubuntu that does not let me play 2 sound files at the same time
<checkers> answer: yes it does
<checkers> restricted modules loads now
<macogw> pen: you dont have libflashsupport installed
<pen> macogw: I had that installed
<ty> Hi getting error when trying to update, Not all updates can be installed - Run a partial upgrade to install as many as poaaible
<macogw> jaffarkelshac: some sound drivers are kinda bleh and dont know how to mix sounds, so they just pick one or the other
<macogw> pen: oh someone said earlier today that amarok uses xine...maybe if you switch it to gstreamer? it might not like pulseaudio
<macogw> ty: thats fine. dont force it.
<pen> macogw: how to make it use GStreamer?
<macogw> ty: if you force it to install those kernels that dont have their dependencies satisfied, you'll get bigger errors
<pen> macogw: I like amarok in music management and the artwork
<macogw> pen: *shrug* i avoid most KDE everything
<pen> macogw: hm
<ty> macogw: i then get this error after click the partial upgrade, A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade
<macogw> somebody said pulse and xine werent playing so nice
<pen> macogw: but I'm just not used to exaile
<pen> macogw: do you have any alternatives than amarok in your mind?
<macogw> isnt exaile just like amarok? except gtk?
<pen> macogw: no, they are totally different
<macogw> exaile has themes for rearranging everything so you can grab a theme that arranges like amarok
<macogw> i just use rhythmbox
<pen> macogw: I even think that exaile looks like benshee in some aspect
<pen> macogw: oh
<pen> macogw: maybe I will try exiles with themes :\
<macogw> i used to use banshee, but its crap at watching directories for new files
<macogw> songbird doesnt do artwork
<macogw> rhythmbox gets 'em both right, so i stick with it
<pen> macogw: hm
<pen> macogw: are there themese for rhythmbox?
<ty> how do you fix package dependecies?
<ty> is there a way to rebuild the apt database as such?
<Lynoure> ty: what kind of dependecies? tried apt-get -f install   yet?
<pen> macogw: btw, how to fetch cover from internet with rhythmbox? I installed the plugin
<ty> Lynoure: not really sure im no pro with linux. it was all working great and i was installing stuff the other and started getting errors and now i cant update, i do remember somethingabout broken packages or dependecies though
<Lynoure> ty: try   sudo apt-get -f install   (no package name needed)
<jimiridge> update-manager suddenly wants to do a partial upgrade
<toorima> anyone got checkgmail to work without manually installing Gtk2::Sexy from cpan?
<ty> jimiridge: i have the same problem
<jimiridge> guess i'll hold off any updates for a few days
<ty> jimiridge: dooes the partial upgrade work?
<jimiridge> nope
<ty> Must be some sort of bug then
<ty> Just found this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=743487
<pen> macogw: the fetching plugin is not workign for me
<KalEl> update manager prompts me to perform a "Partial" distribution upgrade, but in the update screen it halts saying "Could not calculate the upgrade"
<KalEl> i already have hardy repository uptodate
<pen> me too
<ty> KalEl: Just sit tight http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=743487&page=2
<calc> yipee people posting link to my comment :)
<calc> looks like it should be done in about 4 hours
<calc> previous version: Finished:   2008-03-05  (took 11 hours)
<ty> calc: I was posting to Oldsoldier2003 :-)
<calc> ty: yea :)
<damo22> when does hardy come out?
<calc> damo22: apr 24
<damo22> calc: cool thx
<bluefoxx> partial upgrade??!!...
<damo22> calc: do you know is there going to be a xubuntu hardy release?
<bluefoxx> and then it fails?...
<ty> bluefoxx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=743487
<bluefoxx> :(   im confused
<KalEl> yeah... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/146536
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146536 in update-manager "Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<KalEl> that asks to use aptitude to do it
<calc> damo22: probably, i don't use xubuntu so no idea
<KalEl> i'm trying that
<pen> lol
 * calc gone to bed
<bluefoxx> so i see the window borders are fixed on multiple x screens :) but teleport doesnt seem to work :( also the system tray on the second x screen is useless. i think it would be better as a clone as the system tray from x 0:0
<mvo> KalEl: if a partial upgrade fails to calculate that usually means that the upgrade would remove ubuntu-desktop or some other important package. on hardy its nothing to worry about just yet, its most likely transient
<ty> How do i see if my bluetooth hardware is being detected?
<KalEl> both aptitude and apt says "The following packages have been kept back:" and a list of packages, but no apparent reason
<enyc> date | cut -b 9-10 | (echo -n 24 -;echo) | echo `bc` days to go
<mvo> if its not going away in a few hours, then I would like to hear more about it :) /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log contains some debug information
<KalEl> ok thanks
<tigerstein> hmm, it seems that todays OOo upgrade is broken
<mvo> broken in what sense? package breakage (postinst/file-overwrite errors)?
<KalEl> just so, this is the message i'm getting from aptitude http://pastebin.com/d1b95d575
<tigerstein> it wants to delete the lang-support-{en,hu}, lang-support-translations-{en,hu}, the  mozilla-firefox-locale-{en,hu}, meg ooo language packages :/
<gluer> can anyone tell me how i completely replace FF3 B4 with FF3 B5?
<bluefoxx> ty: so basically, as a summarization dont allow the update?i take it they are still uploading them or something then
<KalEl> for some reason, these packages appear with a star emblem in Synaptic
<mvo> that is most likely the cause of the message that the partial upgrade can not be calculated, it will not continue if translations get removed
<KalEl> do you know what that may mean?
<ty> bluefoxx: yeah i wouldwait untill tomorrow
<ty> would wait*
<mvo> the little ubuntu symbol that looks a bit like a star means that the package comes from main
<bluefoxx> andways, i was just playing with blender, im off to bed[how can it be 1:30 in the morning allready? i just got home from school what feels like 5 minutes ago...]
<elmargol> do I really have to compile ffmpeg in order to get h264 support?
<elmargol> or is there a repository for the free world? (not us)
 * bluefoxx changes nick to an away nick and turns off his monitors, then lays back and closes his eyes. waht a geek
<KalEl> ok "update-manager -d" could not do it and halted with the cannot calculate upgrade error message, but "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" seems to have no problem at all :)
<tigerstein> so, its better to wait for the next "patch tuesday"? :)
<KalEl> i found it in this blog entry: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/69
<mvo> KalEl: yeah, apt-get has much less polcy than update-manager, it will happily remove ubuntu-desktop or translation packages
<mvo> policy even
<KalEl> you're right, it's going to remove language translation packages
<mvo> its fine if you don't need translations
<KalEl> ok thank you
<mvo> np
<toorima> anyone got checkgmail to work without manually installing Gtk2::Sexy from cpan?
<savvas> toorima: you could file a bug about it :P
<toorima> savvas: there is a bug filed about file missing from repo, was hoping someone knew of a deb pack somewhere
<savvas> http://marius.scurtescu.com/2007/06/25/installing_checkgmail_on_ubuntu
<DeepB> toorima: http://cgmail.tuxfamily.org/
<savvas> sweet
<toorima> cool i'll look into those links, thx
<jaffarkelshac> is anyone else having difficulties updating
<gluer> yes
<tigerstein> yes :/
<DeepB> yes, openoffice
<tigerstein> OOo, is total useless for me right now, it doesn't start, but I don't know the reason, no error is given
<vallhalla81> !vmwaer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmwaer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tigerstein> but I sad that yesterday :)
<savvas> DeepB: that's a great app :)
<savvas> toorima: use cgmail
<vallhalla81> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<DeepB> savvas: thanks :)
<toorima> savvas: i like the mark read/spam delete function that checkgmail has
<savvas> ah
<savvas> well.. in time.. :P
<fraroco> how to rip a cd with juicer with a mp3 quality?
<savvas> fraroco: menu disc > extract
<savvas> you probably need to install some codecs: sudo apt-get install lame
<jaffarkelshac> i am learning scripts, export PATH=$PATH:directory to add the path so i dont keep using ./script to run scripts. but the path is deleted when i close terminal
<compwiz18> jaffarkelshac: you'll have to add it to your .bashrc
<fraroco> savvas, I tried but it is ripped as ogg not mp3
<gluer> can anyone tell me how i completely replace Firefox 3 B4 with Firefox B5?
<jaffarkelshac> where exactly in the bashrc, i already added some aliases there
<savvas> fraroco: 11:02:09 < savvas> you probably need to install some codecs: sudo apt-get install lame
<savvas> ah wait
<TuoDrable> hello!
<alan_m> Hello TuoDrable
<nacer> there is some problem with the MAJ ?
<TuoDrable> I'm trying out the new beta
<nacer> i have a poppup for partial MAJ but it fail
<TuoDrable> but I'm having problems with my sound
<TuoDrable> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<TuoDrable> in Gutsy, there was a workaround
<TuoDrable> with the backports
<savvas> I guess they're supporting the open source format only.. you could extract to ogg, then convert to mp3 using soundconverter (from applications > add/remove programs)
<savvas> fraroco: ^
<fraroco> savvas,
<TuoDrable> to install the new alsa 1.0.15
<TuoDrable> and that worked totally
<TuoDrable> but in Hardy now, it's broken
<TuoDrable> if anyone could help me out, I'd be very pleased
<xodeus> You have to add your model info to your alsa configuration TuoDrable
<TuoDrable> ach, that option?
<TuoDrable> wait, I'll give it a try
<fraroco> savvas, I tried to do it with Juicer. It has the CD quality MP3 configured and checked the active option. However the options to rip does not have this one.
<savvas> fraroco: file a bug or a brainstorm :)
<fraroco> savvas, hahahaha thks ... !! :) I will
<PolitikerNEU> Is there an option to save the data about installed packages so I can simply reinstall the packages when reinstalling the system?
<gluer> how do i get second lcd display working?
<Amaranth> PolitikerNEU: dpkg --get-selections
<Amaranth> PolitikerNEU: and dpkg --set-selections
<dooglus> upgrading to hardy has removed the free disk space monitor from the xfce4 panel, and re-enabled tracker (which silently proceeded to fill up the disk).  nice combination!
<PolitikerNEU> ah - thanks Amaranth
<Amaranth> dooglus: sounds like xubuntu problems, in ubuntu we disabled tracker :P
<PolitikerNEU> at least the dpkg --get-selections works fine
<holzmodem> hi, will be the epiphany-webkit package available before the release off hardy ?
<Amaranth> no
<Amaranth> it really doesn't work right now
<dooglus> Amaranth: I'm not clear on the distinction.  I installed ubuntu, and then xubuntu-desktop.  I also have ubuntu-desktop.
<Amaranth> dooglus: i dunno, i know tracker is disabled for ubuntu
<Amaranth> that's a desktop thing so maybe xubuntu has it enabled
<Lamego> when you mean disabld, you are refering to a fresh install, upgrading should not disable it (I guess)
<dooglus> Amaranth: maybe.  what does ubuntu use for desktop search?
<Amaranth> nothing
<Amaranth> Lamego: right, it is only disabled in new installs
<dooglus> Amaranth: any idea why?  seems like a step backwards to me?
<Amaranth> dooglus: because it was discovered that the reason login time is so bad is all the disk IO
<Amaranth> and tracker walks ~ on start
<Lamego> dooglus, trackerd can be resources consuming, and not everyone needs it
<dooglus> what about beagle?
<dooglus> that's what was used in feisty I think
<Amaranth> i believe deskbar is gone too
<Amaranth> beagle was never used
<Amaranth> and has a different problem, you have to load mono on login which is also lots of extra IO
<dooglus> Amaranth: I was surprised to find that mono got installed today when I updated.  yesterday it wasn't required by ubuntu-desktop and today it is - can that be true?
<Amaranth> dooglus: err, ubuntu-desktop has depended on mono stuff for a long time
<Amaranth> for f-spot and tomboy
<dooglus> Amaranth: I don't understand then.  I definitely had ubuntu-desktop installed recently without mono, f-spot, or tomboy
<Amaranth> well, i think they are recommends
<Amaranth> but most of the tools will install recommends automatically these days
<Amaranth> their only use is you can remove them later
<SpexBluefox> Hey guys. I'm having a problem with the latest 8.04 installation. I went with the "install from windows" option, and earlier it worked great. But after a few re-installs there isn't a version of 8.04 that seems to work. The issues seems to be in video or in X not starting.
<SpexBluefox> Hardware is: 2 gigs RAM, Intel Centrino Duo 1.5 ghz, nVidia GeForce 8600 M. If you need more hardware info, let me know.
<SpexBluefox> I admit being a bit new to Ubuntu, though not a total virgin. And certainly not new to computers. Is there anyone who can help me?
<jaffarkelshac> well it depends what your problem is
<Lynoure> SpexBluefox: just ask your questions, and most likely someone will.
<Lynoure> SpexBluefox: I would not recommend Hardy for a new Linux user for another 20 days or so
<jaffarkelshac> the most compatible one i tried when i was finding problems with my screen res was 6.10
<SpexBluefox> well I would but I'm in need of using the install from windows option right now, since I really don't want to go through the hassle or making another partition on my system right now.
<jaffarkelshac> so what is the problem exactly
<SpexBluefox> Well it doesn't seem to give a whole lot of info when I try using it. I start with installing from Windows, which works just fine. Then I boot into the Ubuntu installation. When I was using the x64 version (which worked perfectly fine early before a couple of reinstalls due to experimenting) it just booted to a completely blank screen when problems started to happen. No backlight or anything...
<SpexBluefox> ...on the laptop screen.
<SpexBluefox> The most I managed to get on either x64 or x86 installs is a command prompt.
<SpexBluefox> when using verbos, it just looks like it's hanging. No errors seem to be showing up really.
<SpexBluefox> commands like "startx" don't work because at this point the OS isn't entirely installed. The process is suppose to pick up where it left off in windows.
<kahrytan> Where can I get a list of known Hardy bugs?
<macogw> kahrytan: launchpad
<kahrytan> Umm tried.
<kahrytan> Link please.
<compwiz18> launchpad.net
<Amaranth> kahrytan: you want the firehose?
<kahrytan> No, I want a direct link to hardy bugs so I can access if they are tolerable.
<Amaranth> all 43034 of them?
<macogw> kahrytan: current biggest breakage is l-r-m not uploading for -13 kernel and gnome-settings-daemon being broken and the facebrowser gdm theme being broken and causing gdm to hang
<macogw> all were caused by yesterday's updates
<kahrytan> lol
<kahrytan> That helps
<bjwebb> hi
<bjwebb> has the can't get to login on boot thing been fixed?
<kahrytan> gnome-settings-daemon is important
<kahrytan> Amaranth->  How would I do a search in launchpad for the list?
<Amaranth> kahrytan: need to narrow your search parameters
<kahrytan> to?
<kahrytan> I am curious if Developers have kept in mind Widescreen support
<Amaranth> for?
<kahrytan> so many people getting widescreen monitors?
<kahrytan> Just about every new pc these days have widescreen monitors with it
<dns53> it seems to depend on the drivers, the new xorg does not need the xorg.conf and should autodetect everything
<kahrytan> dns53->  thats sounds good
<kahrytan> dns53->  I hope it can detect my 1440x900 resolution
<jaffarkelshac> i need some help, i want to add path to run my script, someone said to add to .bashrc but am not sure where.
<compwiz18> jaffarkelshac: the .bashrc is in your home directory
<Lamego> jaffarkelshac, gedit ~/.bashrc
<jaffarkelshac> compwiz18, i know where it is, but where in the file do i add the directory
<compwiz18> anywhere
<compwiz18> it's just a normal script
<kahrytan> 101 bugs in Hardy.
<dns53> i am running hardy on my eeepc, i did need to edit my xorg.conf and add the 800x480 resolution
<jaffarkelshac> do i but the whole "export PATH=$PATH:directory"?
<compwiz18> jaffarkelshac: yep
<Amaranth> kahrytan: those are bugs specifically targeting hardy
<jaffarkelshac> thanks
<kahrytan> Amaranth->  and thats my list im looking for
<Amaranth> kahrytan: that only happens when a bug needs a separate fix for more than one release or someone thinking setting it to hardy means it is important and someone will fix it
<Amaranth> they're usually wrong and just shoving more noise in
<compwiz18> does the new Xorg detect mice with lots of buttons right?
<Amaranth> it detects my 7 button mouse
<kahrytan> Amaranth->  do you know if they will include cx18 ivtv in hardy?
<Amaranth> i don't even know what that is so....
<kahrytan> Amaranth->  Beta driver for new Wintv cards.
<Amaranth> i'm guessing no
<Infecto> strange
<Infecto> some one have any idea?
<Infecto> https://www.kb24.pl/LoginServlet
<Infecto> i cant log in to this site i install j2re bin and mozill plugin
<Infecto> and :( nothing
<kahrytan> Amaranth->  then no native support for my wintv.
<kahrytan> by native, i meant out of the box
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<kennethr> how long until firefox3.0b5 is in hardy?
<kennethr> will there be a second beta of hardy?
<kennethr> ok, so no second beta on the HardyReleaseSchedule
<dns53> it is in hardy
<kennethr> what about firefox3.0b5?
<sami_> Hi! i have some strange lockups with my hardy heron, any ideas? i've tested my RAM and filesystems and it´s fully updated. when it lockups, only mouse will work and i have to use alt+sysrq+k command to get login again..
<Skiessi> !info firefox
<ubotu> Package firefox does not exist in hardy
<Skiessi> o_O?
<dns53> it has 3b4
<Skiessi> ubotu is sick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is sick - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kennethr> dns53: right, when does 3b5 come in?
<kahrytan> !info mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> Package mozilla-firefox does not exist in hardy
<dns53> when they release it?
<dns53> !info firefox3
<kennethr> yesterday
<ubotu> Package firefox3 does not exist in hardy
<Amaranth>    firefox | 3.0~b4+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<kennethr> !firefox-3.0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox-3.0 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kennethr> !info firefox-3.0
<ubotu> Package firefox-3.0 does not exist in hardy
<Skiessi> like I said
<kennethr> !info firefox-3.0~b4+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<ubotu> Package firefox-3.0b4+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 does not exist in hardy
<kennethr> !info firefox-3.0~b4
<ubotu> Package firefox-3.0b4 does not exist in hardy
<Lynoure> hmm
<Skiessi> it's got dementia
<kennethr> !info firefox
<ubotu> Package firefox does not exist in hardy
<kennethr> ok
<kahrytan> Okay stop.
<Amaranth> Stop that.
<kennethr> anyways, how long until the next beta is integrated?
<Amaranth> kennethr: June
<kennethr> Amaranth: where is that documented?
<bazhang> kennethr: why the rush
<Amaranth> kennethr: In the "You're impatient" file
<kahrytan> 21days
<Amaranth> We have until the 10th
<kennethr> Amaranth: funny
<Amaranth> So have some patience, it'll probably show up tomorrow or Monday anyway
<kennethr> Just curious, if mozilla only has 3.0b5 out by the 10th, does ubuntu's process allow the final 3.0 to land after hardy release?
<Skiessi> sure
<kennethr> bazhang: no rush...just interested in the process
<Skiessi> gutsy has 2.0.0.17, I think
<kennethr> ???
<kahrytan> Amaranth->  3 will be backported right?
<kennethr> Skiessi: 2.0.0.13
<Amaranth> kahrytan: Almost certainly
<Amaranth> kahrytan: If not it means there is no point to doing so
<kahrytan> Amaranth->  thats one thing I understand about repos. Main one doesnt get changed after release'
<Skiessi> o.o
<Lamego> it is not only main, only repositories follow the SRU policy
<kennethr> kahrytan: Amaranth: that's why I ask
<kahrytan> We get Security fixes. but version upgrades arent in.
<Skiessi> :o well anyway, it's the latest version
<Skiessi> and it was released after gutsy
<kahrytan> Amaranth->  i plan to try to do something for /next/ release
<Skiessi> or am I wrong again?
<kennethr> Skiessi: yes, but it wasn't a major release....just an update
<savvas> Err http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release.gpg                                                                Could not resolve 'packages.medibuntu.org'
<savvas> heh
<Skiessi> beta4->beta5 is a major one?
<savvas> and then they tell me QoS isn't necessary :p
<kahrytan> kennethr->  do you turn on backport repo in releases?
<kennethr> kahrytan: I haven't...I'm actually new-ish to ubuntu
<kahrytan> kennethr->  well, you should.
<kennethr> kahrytan: what do I gain?
<Infecto> dpkg -L j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<Infecto> why i dont have any .so file?
<kahrytan> kennethr->  ever so slightly upgrades to software
<kennethr> Alright, well...thanks all for sharing information..I think I have a general understanding of how it'll go down.
<kennethr> kahrytan: Skiessi: Lamego: Amaranth: bazhang: Thanks all!
<Lynoure> savvas: Could be caused by a bad nameserver, too
<savvas> I know but it works when i stop apt
<tigerstein> good bye
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> sometimes when I do aptitude safe-upgrade or install it shows some weird empty spaces
<savvas> then it doesn't ask me if I want to install it or not and it proceed
<savvas> note to self: never remove linux-libc-dev :P
<num> the auto update manager just said that it can not do all the updates, just partial, is this because of the new kernel package?
<savvas> and some openoffice stuff
<num> so it is normal?
<num> is apt-get dist-upgrade the solution?
<savvas> I use aptitude safe-upgrade :)
<savvas> It will update everything when all the dependencies are built for it
<hrothmund> I've seen a similar problem with dependencies - check this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4638975
<TuoDrable> hello there
<TuoDrable> xodeus: I did what you suggested, added the line options...blabla...model=hp
<TuoDrable> it had no effect
<TuoDrable> but not everything is so-called broken, nono
<TuoDrable> de speakers of my laptop are working
<TuoDrable> it's the headphone, microphone, sound buttons,... that do not work
<TuoDrable> waidaminit
<TuoDrable> it did work :)
<TuoDrable> silly me
<TuoDrable> thanks alot!
<num> i just see that the locals are fallen back to standard C after doing an upgrade
<DragonLarma> hello everybody
<JDahl> after the latest upgrade my bluetooth mouse stopped working, so I deleted it from Bluetooth Manager and wanted to re-add it,  but I dont know how...  any hints?
<dns53> accessories > bluetooth?
<JDahl> The bluetooth mouse appears under "browse devices",  but I can't figure out how to make it "bonded"
<coz_> hey guys
<coz_> any news as to when or if the wacom tablet driver will be ready for hardy?
<wilbert> is there a problem with the latest packages for ubuntu hardy?
<coz_> wilbert, I just updated a few minutes ago and everything seems to be working although if nvidia you will have to reinstall the driver  not sure about ati
<wilbert> i will try it now
<wilbert> i can only partly upgrade and then it said can't calculate the demands for the upgrade (roughly translated from dutch)
<wilbert> coz-, i can only partly upgrade and then it said can't calculate the demands for the upgrade (roughly translated from dutch)
<ty> Hi, does anyone know what would cause browsing network share to be extremely slow?
<coz_> wilbert, right  I did that several times and then just opened synaptic pacakge manager  and did it there  however I didnt trust the upgrades so i did the update manager thing a few times last night  and just finished thi smorning with synaptic
<adinc> after upgrading the locales are set to C, and it doesn't boot with the new kernel
<coz_> wilbert,  but apparenlty it is ok   however if you want to just do it in spurts that should be fine also  it s  what I did
<ty> The thing is once i get to a file and start to download or stream it seems to be ok
<wilbert> oke i will try that, thanks in advance -coz_
<adinc> dpkg-reconfigure just regenerates en_us.utf-8, where can i set the locales?
<dns53> adminstration > language support
<coz_> wilbert, no problem   I just dont trust  updates on beta software that often so I did it in spurts to test each upgrade  and then, as I said , finished it this morening
<dns53> coz_ it is worse when you have a 2gb / and need to get 600mb of updates
<coz_> dns53, :)  I understand
<t1> does anyone know why browsing a network would be really slow? but i can still stream files ok
<h3sp4wn> A Windows network
<IdleOne> !locales | adinc
<ubotu> adinc: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<h3sp4wn> ?
<h3sp4wn> t1: Windows network ?
<t1> yes
<h3sp4wn> Same reason its always slow
<h3sp4wn> unless you have a domain controller
<t1> When i browse windows to windows its fast though
<t1> sorry no domain controller
<h3sp4wn> You can set samba up as a domain controller quite easily (and wins server)
<dns53> t1 is it a problem between windows and windows or linux and linux?
<t1> dns53: linux and windows
<t1> my shares are located on an xp machine and i have ubuntu on my lappy trying to access them
<dns53> t1 well there could be something bad on the network level, perhaps the MTU is different between them
<adinc> IdleOne: thank you, but there is't a package called localeconf
<adinc> the this help isn't really of any help. did you have a look to this page?
<Finnish> Is Avidemux working properly in Hardy?
<t1> sorry for my ignorance, but how do i check that?
<Finnish> I try to edit AVI-video, and it plays very sluggish
<wilbert> smbfs?
<h3sp4wn> dns53: 100% certain its to do with the way the master browser and all that stuff is chosen
<dns53> h3sp4wn who knows, my guess was because once it has settled the tcp level negotiation works itself out and gets the right speed eventually
<h3sp4wn> t1: If you try to connect to the ip of the box directly
<h3sp4wn> Is it instant ?
<torpedo|dog> Is anybody still having the problem that GDM just kind of hangs?  It started with a bundle of updates that included a kernel with no l-r-m.
<t1> h3sp4wn: wow yws
<t1> yes^
<tomahasamoot> I've got a problem with kubuntu 8.10 alt amd64, I've installed the kubuntu-restricted-extras package, and I still can't listen to m4a files w/ Amarok
<tomahasamoot> I think it worked in 7.10
<adinc> how can i see the messages during boot time, bypassing the splashscreen?
<Skiessi> where did you get kubuntu 8.10?
<torpedo|dog> adinc
<adinc> torpedo|dog: yes?
<adinc> ohh no, an upgrade today destroyed my keyboard layout. locales are messed up
<torpedo|dog> when you get to the boot screen, press e to edit the commands. Then, select the line that starts with "kernel", hit e again, go to the end, and add a nice little "no" to the front of splash
<dns53> Skieesi http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/beta, check the links in the channel subject
<Skiessi> adinc open terminal, type in "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" and remove the word from the entries
<adinc> torpedo|dog: i see, so saying nosplash to the kernel parameters
<torpedo|dog> yep
<Skiessi> adinc, *the word splash
<torpedo|dog> you might also just be able to remove "splash"
<torpedo|dog> if you edit menu.lst, remove it from one of those commented areas up top, so that it stays gone when it regenerates
<heydabop> When I try to boot into the recovery console, it hangs at "Loading Hardware Drivers".
<heydabop> Should I just keep trying until it works?
<adinc> but more worth is the locales mess, i had german keyboard on the shell, gone; on the gnome site german is still active
<orvokki> Hey, does anyone know if there's any logs somewhere on which kernel modules are loaded on boot?
<jimiridge> dmesg?
<orvokki> Not accurate enough.
<orvokki> I need full path.
<adinc> orvokki: lsmod can also tell you the loaded modules
<orvokki> I suspect I have two nvidia proprietary modules on my system and the wrong one is loaded on boot.
<adinc> orvokki: then use which
<dns53> look in /var/logs/kern.log
<orvokki> Right, that might help. I'll check when I get home.
<adinc> how do i set the locales for the console, which was ok before upgrading
<orvokki> I don't know exactly *why* I have two of them but so far it seems the only explanation for this. The end result is that X doesn't start before I do rmmod nvidia; modprobe nvidia.
<orvokki> That is, after each boot.
<dns53> tried reinstalling it?
<orvokki> Yes, no effect.
<orvokki> Or did you mean the whole system? No. It's probably just a runaway kernel module, that would be a bit drastic.
<Dr_willis> check the dmesg output befor/after each rmmod/modprobe command?   ive never heard of such an issue lately.
<Dr_willis> i dont see how rmmod, then modprobe, would be loading different nvidia modules.
<dns53> yeah it seems strange, what files do you have in the folder /etc/modultils/
<heydabop> When I try to boot into the recovery console, it hangs when it loads hardware drivers. I'm running AMD64 if that matters.
<orvokki> dns53: I can't check yet. The computer is at home.
<orvokki> Dr_willis: The system is amd64, btw.
<Dr_willis> all bets are off then.... :)
<Dr_willis> heh  heh
<dns53> also check /etc/moodules for the drivers loaded at boot
<orvokki> Will do.
<Dr_willis> also check what kernel versions you got loaded and whats gettting booted.
<IdleOne> how do i check to see what driver is being used for graphics card?
<orvokki> I only have one kernel version installed atm.
<orvokki> 2.6.24-12-generic iirc.
<kennethr> orvokki: what's the question?
<kennethr> orvokki: I'm running em64t
<heydabop> Is there a bug when booting into the AMD64 recovery console?
<adinc> IdleOne: you may look into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Turski> is audio volume stepping by keyboard controls changeable?
<IdleOne> adinc: yeah i was hoping the was a GUI app that list all driver info for the main hardware components being used
<adinc> IdleOne: you can get most with lspci
<h3sp4wn> t1: If its just 2 machines you could maybe use lmhosts
<orvokki> kennethr: I seem to be having two nvidia proprietary drivers even though I know of only one installed and bootup load sequence loads the wrong one. But already got some tips on finding out what it's about.
<kennethr> orvokki: ok, great
<compwiz18> I'm correct in assuming I can just swap HDDs around, yes?
<compwiz18> for instance, I can install Ubuntu using one computer
<compwiz18> and then pop it in another, and it will work
<compwiz18> right?
<jimiridge> egh sometimes
<dns53> it SHOULD work but you may have problems with video drivers and things like that
<jimiridge> during install the installer adds entrys to blacklist
<compwiz18> ok
<compwiz18> good enough for me
<jimiridge> based on your hardware
<compwiz18> I'll give it a try
<compwiz18> my theory is installing things in qemu using a USB-to-IDE adapter for laptop hard drives
<compwiz18> said laptop doesn't have a working cdrw drive
<dns53> i did that this weekend when my cd drive did not work, results will vary
<compwiz18> so I can burn the cd drive
<jimiridge> serious your gonna prolly have module issues
<compwiz18> sorry
<compwiz18> I can't use the cd drive
<compwiz18> well
<compwiz18> if I do
<compwiz18> what did I lose?
<IdleOne> time
<compwiz18> yep
<compwiz18> pretty much
<IdleOne> wont hurt to try
<compwiz18> nope
<dns53> you could turn a usb drive into a live cd
<compwiz18> yeah
<compwiz18> except the computer can't boot from usb, I don't think
<IdleOne> compwiz18: no need to remind you about static electricity and all that :)
<compwiz18> IdleOne: nope :P
<compwiz18> I already did the surgical part of the procedure
<IdleOne> well then fire it up
<compwiz18> yep
<compwiz18> it is installing
<compwiz18> hooked up /dev/sdc as the drive in qemu
<compwiz18> picked it right up
<compwiz18> virtualbox can't use real drives as the "virtual" drives, apparently
<Dr_willis> No it cant. i think thas one of the free versions limitations
<Dr_willis> or was it a usb device limit? i forget.
<compwiz18> I dunno
<compwiz18> it didn't like it though
<compwiz18> are 5.25 inch hard drives that are IDE the same as 3.5 inch IDE drives,  except for the fact that they are bigger?
<compwiz18> connection wise?
<kennethr> compwiz18: where are you getting 5.25 inch hard drives?
<Dr_willis> 5.25? Hmm... wherent those the mdf? type disks?
<kennethr> compwiz18: IDE is IDE
<compwiz18> kennethr: old computer
<Dr_willis> actually i think i may have an old very WIDE ide drive...
<compwiz18> I tried a USB to IDE converted and it didn't like the drive
<Dr_willis> thats an ide. like a whole 100mb.
<compwiz18> I have one thats a whole 8gb
<Dr_willis> given the age of the disk.. YOu sure its good?
<compwiz18> as far as I know
<compwiz18> I had Xubuntu on it
<IdleOne> apples are apples. except the red and green and yellow and taste and also the texture differs. besides that apples are apples :P
<compwiz18> but the 300mhz processor couldn't handle it
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i had xubuntu on a 100mhz pent1 :)
<compwiz18> :)
<compwiz18> this is a p2
<dwidmann> IdleOne: don't forget about the obvious size differences
<savvas> IdleOne: you could generalise that as: computers are computers :p
 * IdleOne had Ubuntu ( gnome ) running on a 133mhz 192 mb ram with a 10 Gig HD it was slower then slime comming off a snails..... but ran
<IdleOne> savvas: arent they!?
<jimiridge> i have a 233mhz cpu running ubuntu server
<compwiz18> This one has 300mhz w/ 96mb of ram
<savvas> an it is an it :P
<savvas> lol
<compwiz18> running Ubuntu server with xfce-desktop
<Dr_willis> thats 3x my old laptop
<Dr_willis> :)
 * dwidmann would probably break down and cry if he ever had to touch a computer that old/slow again
<compwiz18> that's the oldest computer I have
<compwiz18> I think
<jimiridge> who would install an xserver on ubunutu server... especially a low speed cpu
<savvas> I had a dmac
<compwiz18> jimiridge: that's why I'm reinstalling xD
<savvas> from '95, my brother took it and smashed it to pieces :\
<jimiridge> you dont have to fricken reinstall for that
<dwidmann> jimiridge: somebody with patience, lots and lots of patience.
<jimiridge> thats retarded
<compwiz18> jimiridge: I know - I'm gonna put slitaz on it
<Dr_willis> I just used mine as a 'ssh terminal' :)
<IdleOne> dwidmann: I made due with what I had till I could upgrade hardware. when I did the hardware was to new and not supported lol
<compwiz18> I plugged mine into a tv and used it with htop to monitor the cpu
<jimiridge> oh NO i deleted my  /etc/ssh/sshd_config  oh well time to reinstall
<dwidmann> IdleOne: ouch
<Dr_willis> compwiz18,  done that befor with serial terminals
<Dr_willis> :)
<compwiz18> ah, htop + ssh, rather
<dwidmann> IdleOne: the stuff I've got in my box is rather new with the exception of the vga and it runs without issues ... guess I was choosier/luckier
<Ava-> anyone else have flaky issues with compiz in hardy?
<IdleOne> dwidmann: tell me about it was without ubuntu for about a month. and forced to use.... well you know it still hurts to talk about it :(
<dwidmann> Now I get to wait til Monday or Tuesday for my fans to get here ...
<Ava-> when my windows snap to top they freak out and the upper right corner twitches like a crack addict
<dwidmann> IdleOne: forced to use an ancient computer ... :(
<IdleOne> dwidmann: no I used a brand new fast as a greased pig struck by lightning computer with...oh man!!! windows Vista :(
<dwidmann> Now I get to wait til Monday or Tuesday for my new fans/heatsinks to get here :\
<Ava-> vista isn't as horrible as a lot of people say it is :)
<compwiz18> so I've found also, Ava-
<Dr_willis> Ava-,  and in many ways its MUCH worse...
<Dr_willis> :)
<IdleOne> no it really isnt but I just prefer Ubuntu
<Ava-> hah!
<dwidmann> IdleOne: guess I get the best of both worlds right now --- brand new fast as a greased pig struck by lightning computer with Kubuntu :)
<Dr_willis> Lets just say ive removed vista from more machines then i have installed it to...
<Ava-> of course
<Ava-> personal preference :)
<compwiz18> I keep XP and Arch and Ubuntu and Zenwalk
<Ava-> i've installed windows on more machines than I've ever isntalled os-x too
<Ava-> :)
<IdleOne> dwidmann: dont like KDE. I gnome therefore I am
<compwiz18> just for kicks :)
<compwiz18> qemu is pretty slow, but I'm not gonna complain cause it works :)
<dwidmann> IdleOne: I umm, what you said in reverse
<jimiridge> need kqemu
<compwiz18> jimiridge: what does that do?
<compwiz18> I saw a note about that in the postinst of the Arch package
<IdleOne> dwidmann: that is what is so AWSOME about linux . we can use the same OS and they are completly different
<jimiridge> its qemu's kernel module (accellerator)
<compwiz18> jimiridge: ah
 * compwiz18 goes to find kqemu
<jimiridge> you can ussually install it through module-assistant
<jimiridge> some compwiz you are
<compwiz18> ;)
<jimiridge> here i'll just name myself glassblower even though i cant blow glass
<IdleOne> jimiridge: the 18 is not his age but amount of minutes of experience :)
<dwidmann> IdleOne: hehehe, yeah, this is true.
<jimiridge> ah
<IdleOne> hahaha
<Ava-> how many seconds he takes in bed
<Ava-> :)
<compwiz18> it isn't my age either ;)
<Maledictus> Is there a repository for following ubuntu "edge|current|head|unstable"?
<IdleOne> compwiz18: that is what I said
<rsk> Maledictus: no
<IdleOne> Ava-: no need to compliment him lmao
<rsk> Maledictus: but there is for current releases and hardy
<Ava-> lol
<Maledictus> ok
<rsk> Maledictus, dont think debian
<Maledictus> thinking freebsd :)
<rsk> alright
 * dwidmann is half tempted to try freebsd and see if he likes it
<Ava-> it's real unix
<Maledictus> sad, I'd love to try following a ubuntu current
<Ava-> of course you'll like it
<Ava-> I'm a cli guy though
<jimiridge> ugh real unix :P
<Ava-> :P
<rsk> Maledictus: then get the hardy beta
<jimiridge> if i hear people say that agian im gonna vomit
<Ava-> real unix!
<IdleOne> Maledictus: you can try current beta release
<jimiridge> they all follow the unix specification
<rsk> Maledictus: althou then hardu is released
<rsk> Maledictus: you will be using stable, and have to change repositories again
<rsk> hardy*
<Maledictus> rsk: will do that, but thought of a repo which automatically gets the new stuff after the release
<rsk> Maledictus: there's no such thing
<dwidmann> Ava-: sometimes I don't know why I go out of my way to start up X when I'm just going to pull up a terminal emulator to do all of my real work anyway
<Dr_willis> dwidmann,  for the purty wallpaper
<Maledictus> so all devs switch to the new name of the next release after hardy release?
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: that must be it
<rsk> yes
<Maledictus> is there already such a repo for hardy+1?
<rsk> no
<IdleOne> Maledictus: not yet
<rsk> Maledictus: as i said
<IdleOne> let them finish hardy first
<rsk> Maledictus: _after_ hardy is released
<Maledictus> a, and days after that I think?
<IdleOne> coule days yeah
<rsk> sure
<IdleOne> couple
<jimiridge> unix is trademarked so mac/bsd really isnt unix
<Maledictus> ok, thank you guys :)
<jimiridge> but unix-like
<Maledictus> jimiridge: mac is, they did the certification
<Dr_willis> I recall a computer mag - calling it OS-XLinux
<Dr_willis> :)
 * dwidmann wonders how big the iso is
<Maledictus> apple can officially use the trademark UNIX for OS X
<jimiridge> that just means it follows the "single unix speciffication"
<Maledictus> little bit more I think
<jimiridge> its not Unix
<Maledictus> but the real problem is all the money one has to spend to get certified. that's not a good investmenr for an opensource project I think
<dwidmann> Wow, several isos, hmm, guess I can hold off on it for now
<Maledictus> dwidmann: you normally only need the first cd
<Maledictus> at least I do
<jimiridge> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single_UNIX_Specification
<dwidmann> Maledictus: What's on the second and third CDs though ... and I'm assuming the additional documentation cd would probably be useful ....
<Maledictus> docs and additional packages. I only install every few years, so I always do a minimal install and add the rest from packages/ports
<Maledictus> over the net
<teprrr> hmm, has there been some changes to X lately? which may cause some permission problems?
<Shuttle_> repost from #ubuntu:
<Shuttle_> has anyone else encountered issues with the live-cd (7.10 AND 8.04) where it boots right after it should fire up x/gdm? when I watch the progress I can see it starting gdm -> blank screen -> reboot. The CD is intact. I also tried usb-boot to no avail. The disc works fine on another machine. hardware is intel with nvidia 7800 gs(?)
<Neurostu> Does anybody know what version of gtkglext ships with Hardy?
<Neurostu> Anybody know how I can figure out what version of gtkglext and gtkglext-mm ship by default with hardy?
<compwiz18> Neurostu: is it here somewhere: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<Neurostu> ty
<compwiz18> np :)
<DistroJockey> Neurostu:  1.2.0  I believe
<Neurostu> thanks
<Neurostu> do you know when gtkglext 1.3 will be supported?
<rsk> Neurostu: probably next release
<chell> hey
<rsk> hey
<chell> has anyone had any printing issues on Hardy?
<chell> related to margins
<chell> on A4
<chell> I have an Epson DX4250 attached to a Mac mini (which uses cups)
<chell> and when I try to print from the Hardy machine
<chell> it screws the margins up
<chell> when I print from another OS X machine it works fine
<chell> I can also get it to work fine from the hardy machine if I use a special setting in scribus (Set Media Size)
<Shuttle_> there's of course the option to fiddle around on the command line, but I'd rather choose the easy way :)
<jimiridge> /bin/bash is the easy way Shuttle
<Shuttle_> I'd like to test e.g. the soundcard :)
<IdleOne> trying to remove a package "poker-web" but getting errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62021/
<prana> anyone notice network-manager showing a wired avahi connection while using wireless after last night's updates?
<DanaG> That was odd.... I resumed from suspend, and got a blank black screen.
<osteenbergen> IdleOne try to install the package again and remove it after installation
<DanaG> I then switched to VT 1 and back to VT 7, and Xorg revived..... and I got the login sound!  Strange.
<rsk> DanaG: that's the same behaviour i get at bootup
<rsk> and login to gnome
<IdleOne> osteenbergen: problem is when installing the package it is asking for the password of the database admin ( local )
<rsk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4563642
<DanaG> It was probably the PulseAudio hotplug effect.
<DanaG> But I used to not have the black-screen issues.
<rsk> same here
<prana> also, when resuming suspend g-p-m has a popup that says "Action forbidden: policy timeout is not valid ..."; what policy is it referring to?
<osteenbergen> IdleOne: it looks like form your og that he tries to install something into a local MySQL setup.. so if you installed mysql it has a basic admin password.. which makes the file which is missing when you want to remove it
<compwiz18> wow, qemu is really slow without that module :P
<adinc> i'm getting Unable to locate image file in pixmap_pathÖ "panel.png" since i did an upgrade today, anytime i start a gui app, this error occurse, what can i do against it. where to get panel.png?
<IdleOne> so it is not enough that I use sudo to remove this package it then wants another password that I dont know because I let it create a random password when I installed the package. so now I cant remove the package causing a cascade effect making synaptic puke out chunks. GREAT!
<mvo> IdleOne: what package is that?
<IdleOne> poker-web
<KiFka> hello
<IdleOne> hello
<compwiz18> Hello!
<KiFka> i have smth to show
<osteenbergen> IdleOne did you see my pm?
<KiFka> http://img.wklej.org/v.php?id=78791Screenshot.png
<IdleOne> osteenbergen: trying now
<KiFka> why there are so many bash and login processes
<osteenbergen> Kifka you have 8 users logged in
<KiFka> no
<rsk> KiFka: one terminal = 1 user
<KiFka> im on livecd
<mvo> IdleOne: is there a bug open on this it sounds like there should :)
<KiFka> only one terminal open
<rsk> maybe it counts the virtual terminals also
<osteenbergen> well 'top' displays 8 users in the top
<IdleOne> mvo: it has something to do with mysql and crap and all I wanted to do was play some poker instead I had to install 17 packages of stuff I know I did not want like apache2 and such
<osteenbergen> top displays 3 user here.. 1 root.. myself and my console
<IdleOne> osteenbergen: same issue with that command you gave me
<osteenbergen> so you have 5 other user programs running something
<ali1234> KiFka: 'ps waxf' might be more enlightening
<KiFka> wow
<KiFka> shall i paste it somewhere?
<Shuttle_> either it's gdm or atd that get's it flipping. Disconnecting the 2nd monitor didn't help either.
<rsk> why?
<osteenbergen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<ali1234> KiFka: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<osteenbergen> wierd that there is no paste.ubuntu.org.. only on the dutch site
<KiFka> ok
<KiFka> there it is http://wklej.org/id/4dd728c562
<KiFka> i use a polish one :)
<ali1234> virtual terminals
<jaffarkelshac> when you install programs from source, and the make install finishes how do you run it, coz it does not appear in any menu
<ali1234> hit ctrl-alt-f1 through f6
<KiFka> yes
<IdleOne> hmm think i got it. not sure what I did but it removed --purge'd
<KiFka> you are automaticly logged as root there
<ali1234> KiFka: that's where all the extra bash and login processes are coming from
<KiFka> oh
<IdleOne> wooohoooo kernel upgrade and oo.org also here we go .........................
<KiFka> so its normall=
<KiFka> ?
<osteenbergen> yup
<KiFka> ok :)
<KiFka> i just was wondering
<osteenbergen> but it is smart to change root passwords if the automatically sign in ;)
<IdleOne> omg we got a grub update kernel update at the same time
<osteenbergen> ?
<IdleOne> this is going to be fun
<osteenbergen> owh update to 26-14
<IdleOne> 'yeah'
<bhsx> howdy.... the newest update made my desktop switcher disappear....  how can i get it back?
<cvw> So, I'm curious.  I just happened to notice that something was downloaded upgrades in the background *without* affecting package management state.  How did you guys manage to pull that off?
<IdleOne> right click on panel and add it again
<osteenbergen> add to panel maybe bhsx?
<bhsx> it's not there in the choices
<osteenbergen> Does anyone have a faulty display of battery information and status with the latest kernel?
<osteenbergen> it should be fixed but mine still reports strange values :O
<IdleOne> well here goes nothing . hope to be back in a minute
<compwiz18> cvw: just a guess, but downloading the packages shouldn't affect the package state as long as you aren't installing them (I realize this isn't how apt works by default, but it could be done I imagine)
<compwiz18> so probably the packages are downloaded to the cache, then installed later with user confirmation
<compwiz18> I'd guess
<cvw> compwiz18: true, but when aptitude, apt-get, or whatever starts to download the files itself, this "other" thing should know to stop too.
<bhsx> bah, i swear it used to be called 'desktop-switcher' or somesuch....  it's there... now it's "workspace switcher"... my bad
<compwiz18> cvw: true, does it stop?
<cvw> compwiz18: no way to tell.
<IdleOne> well that was not so bad after all
<osteenbergen> if you download with the download only option it doesn't change anything
<cvw> compwiz18: I could see aptitude downloading, then I stopped it.  Waited a few minutes, and tried again, and the downloads required was much less, so it definately keeps trying.
<osteenbergen> Ahh your back online :P
<cvw> osteenbergen: right, but if you use a aptitude it sets a lock file to prevent other package managers from running, correct?
<osteenbergen> yup
<cvw> That's the default behavior I've seen over the years with Debian.
<osteenbergen> and removes the lock if program closes
<IdleOne> cvw: synaptic and apt-get do the same
<cvw> osteenbergen: aptitude wasn't locked, yet something was downloading the upgrades
<osteenbergen> maybe automatic updates ;)
<cvw> I'm just curious how it's done.  I think it's great.
<osteenbergen> In Software Sources there is an option to download it or install it automaticly
<cvw> osteenbergen: yup
<cvw> osteenbergen: but what does *that* use to download?  How does it know, without using a package manager, what to download?
<cvw> osteenbergen: and without setting a lock file?
<ali1234> something weird going on with my test machine. it's fine for about 10 seconds then frozen for about 10 seconds, in a loop. any idea where to even start with trying to find out why?
<ali1234> cvw: i would expect it uses the package manager to find out what to download, then closes it down and uses wget to do the actual download.
<osteenbergen> dont know i think apt-get
<osteenbergen> will check it ^^
<cvw> Perhaps this is long existant behavior I just didnt know about and I'm asking the wrong question :/
<ali1234> hmm i think it's a problem with synergy, since pressing a key on the local keyboard immediately unfreezes the remote keyboard
<savvas> finally, the complete openoffice available :P
<cvw> hrm, what's up with this:
<cvw> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-source-2.6.24_2.6.24-14.25_all.deb (--unpack): short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24.tar.bz2')
<osteenbergen> just do an update and upgrade again..
<cvw> osteenbergen: tried that already
<osteenbergen> with a clean?
<cvw> now you didn't say that
<osteenbergen> sry :P
<osteenbergen> maybe just a download error
<cvw> Not cleaning, but I did removed the cached file from the archives
<cvw> I prefer autoclean
<cyclonut> anyone done the latest round of updates?
<cyclonut> and if so, am I in for some serious breakage?
<wilbert> sudo apt-get update en sudo apt-get upgrade worked for me
<cyclonut> I'll say that the upgrade did NOT work for me
<cyclonut> but only due to wireless issues
<osteenbergen> update worked fine here what problems did you have?
<cyclonut> wireless died a solid death
<Gilou> 2.6.24 panics on my laptop
<Gilou> :p
<cvw> cyclonut: that's better than dying a broken death
<jaffarkelshac> i keep getting cannot calculate update
<cyclonut> I ddint realize that I needed to rmmod b43,b44,ssb,ndiswrapper than modprobe ndiswrapper,b44 to get things working
<cvw> cyclonut: you could have rebooted too
<cyclonut> cvw: you think I didnt try that?
<cyclonut> cvw: come on, now!
<cvw> heh
<osteenbergen> I just blacklisted my normal wlan drivers and use ndiswrapper :) thats the only one working without regression with every kernel :P
<cyclonut> cvw: it is not a matter of rebooting. ssb conflicts with ndiswrapper, and is force-loaded regardless of blacklisting. The only solution is for ndiswrapper to be loaded first, hence the rmmod/modprobe sequence.
<cyclonut> that sequence needs to be run @ every boot for me. Everything is blacklisted, too. I've decided the blacklist is pretty darned selective
<osteenbergen> if you do sudo rm -f /path/ssd.ko it will not load again ;)
<cyclonut> osteenbergen: :-P
<cyclonut> osteenbergen: careful, there might be newbies about ;)
<osteenbergen> they get an error with unknown path /path ;)
<osteenbergen> rm: cannot remove `/path/ssd.ko': No such file or directory
<osteenbergen> :O
<cyclonut> hah
<Gilou> anyone knows how good the "trackerd" is?
<Gilou> it's kinda hogging my system to index the files
 * Gilou loves locate & updatedb :p
<cyclonut> Gilou: its decent, but I got rid of it
<osteenbergen> Me 2.. the hogging is horible the first few days ;)
<Gilou> I think I will too, though you can pause it "at will", it looks like it's gonna hog a lot :p
<Gilou> especially with my small hard drive often plugged to a 100 Mbps line, and file changing a lot :p
 * Gilou lets it do its indexing
<osteenbergen> trackerd love SVN btw ;)
<Gilou> system seems stable on 2.6.20 ..
<Gilou> I can't boot 2.6.24 yet, and I can't get a proper output to report
<Gilou> 2.6.22 has hiccups with HAL too..
<Gilou> osteenbergen> lol it does index svn rep ?
<osteenbergen> if its in your home dir it does ;)
<Gilou> sounds like a stupid move if it doesn't handle that
<Gilou> yeah I have some...
<Gilou> pfft
<osteenbergen> don't know if they fixed it but it sure was annoying
<Gilou> yeah, svn up hop and the thing fires up
<Gilou> I think I'm gonna trash it lol :)
<Gilou> plus I'm pretty sure it won't be acpi aware
<Gilou> though acpi seems broken too here ..
<Gilou> I like the way fsck systematically wants to check my 80 GB partition when I'm running on battery...
<osteenbergen> i hate acpi for beta kernels.. its only fixed just before the final release
<Gilou> yeah I have a HAL bug too
<osteenbergen> owh in the 24 kernel it skippes the filecheck on battery
<Gilou> but upgrading to HAL 0.5.11 was imho a really bad move from ubuntu maintainers
<Gilou> it's bugged as hell
<osteenbergen> but the message is "Skipping filecheck, on battery power" and it doesn't fit in the screen of the loader.. :P
<J-_> Is anyone having any problems updating?
<osteenbergen> if they ha used SKIP it would worked :P
<Pici> J-_: not currently.
<osteenbergen> No no problems here..
<J-_> hmm
 * J-_ ponders
<osteenbergen> only some bugs that exist still exist :)
<osteenbergen> so mostly you will go forward :D
<prana> 2.6.24 boots okay for me, and actually suspends properly, on my X40.
<osteenbergen> which display driver prana?
<Gilou> lol
<cyclonut> eeek
<Gilou> osteenbergen> I'll check that once 2.6.24 boot properly :)
<cyclonut> about to go down for reboot after installing kernel update
<osteenbergen> good luck
<J-_> weird! The updater was complaining, open up synatic, and the updates are downloading =P
<Tu13es> hm, finally got my wired network working in hardy, wifi shows up but won't connect in wicd
<Tu13es> any thoughts where to start?
<Tu13es> it's in ifconfig
<Pici> Why not use n-m?
<osteenbergen> hmm wicd haven't tried that for few months
<Tu13es> I'm using xfce
<osteenbergen> wicd has the option to cancel ;) that alone owns n-m btw :D
<Tu13es> it's been pretty good for me in using it the last few weeks
<sivel_> is it possible to disable cpu frquency scaling to allow full 100% usage when folding?
<osteenbergen> only vpn via wicd is not an option right?
<Tu13es> *shrug* I haven't tried VPN yet
<compwiz18> osteenbergen: vpn via wicd is being worked on right now :)
<osteenbergen> sivel_ i got instructions for that.. wait a moment
<Belisarivs> hi all
<sivel_> thank you
<sivel_> ive tried quite a few thing
<Belisarivs> do you also have problems with konqueror-kde4 with webkit?
<osteenbergen> sivel_ try: http://wiki.steenbe.nl/?p=26
<Belisarivs> It does SIGSEGV to me.
<sivel_> thank you, one more q related to this, im at work, and can i issue a command to see what freq the cpu is at ?
<sivel_> via ssh?
<osteenbergen> uhm yeah you can.. i will  have a look..
<savvas> cpufreq-info ?
<cyclonut> yay
<cyclonut> no breakage, and it boots quicker, too!
<savvas> sivel_: sudo apt-get install cpufrequtils and then: cpufreq-info
<sivel_> hmm:
<sivel_> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/cpufrequtils/cpufrequtils_002-5_i386.deb  Size mismatch
<osteenbergen> change the sources server to main server for example and try again
<wilbert> good 1 osteenbergen
<sivel_> cant seem to find/edit that file in /etc
<robilive> hello
<savvas> sivel_: wget http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/cpufrequtils/cpufrequtils_002-5_i386.deb; sudo dpkg -i cpufrequtils_002-5_i386.deb
<osteenbergen> sivel_: To see your current CPU Freq:
<osteenbergen> sudo cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq
<sivel_> dpkg-deb: `cpufrequtils_002-5_i386.deb' is not a debian format archive
<sivel_> dpkg: error processing cpufrequtils_002-5_i386.deb (--install):
<sivel_>  subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<sivel_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sivel_>  cpufrequtils_002-5_i386.deb
<savvas> weird
<wilbert> worked here
<osteenbergen> and then you will get a number with the current Hz the cpu is running at
<savvas> sivel_: you might have something broken there: sudo apt-get -f install
<savvas> sivel_: osteenbergen 's way is much easier :P
<sivel_> the prob is it gives errors
<sivel_> dpkg-deb: `cpufrequtils_002-5_i386.deb' is not a debian format archive
<sivel_> dpkg: error processing cpufrequtils_002-5_i386.deb (--install):
<sivel_>  subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<sivel_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sivel_>  cpufrequtils_002-5_i386.deb
<osteenbergen> sivel_ for what purpose are you installing it?
<savvas> I told him to use cpufreq-info
<wilbert> to know the frequency of his proc i assume
<osteenbergen> sudo cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq is much easier ;) no package needed for that :D
<sivel_> im currently "folding" proteins, and i have the cpu-scaling app on the desktop at home, but i noticed that i cant seem to change the usage to 100% instead of 50% amd64 3000
<sivel_> no such file or directory
<osteenbergen> owh maybe you dont have multiple procs..
<robilive> I would to "colorize" the bootup in Hardy, I've searched in the wiki but I've look only discussion and howto for breezy and dapper... There is a way to do this in Hardy? Any idea? :D
<sivel_> how would i fix that?
<osteenbergen> just delete from cpu0 and check what the contents of the cpu folder is
<rawb> will it be easier to upgrade to 8.04 LTS from 7.10 or 6.06 LTS (server edition)? i figure 7.10 might be a little better since it already has python 2.5.1 whereas 6.06 has 2.4, so apps that rely on it won't break probably, etc. or will it not matter?
<robilive> (PS sorry for my bad english)
<Lamego> rawb, both are supported, the better would be a fresh install :P
<osteenbergen> rawb: check chat topic aka: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<Lamego> the python version should not matter, the related packages will be upgraded also
<osteenbergen> robilive what do you want to colorize?
<osteenbergen> the GRUB or the splash?
<osteenbergen> or even the GDM
<robilive> osteenbergen, the bootup... the "OK" and "Fail" message and if is possible many more
<robilive> (is many more???) :D
<osteenbergen> aha well those texted are fixed.. but you can have usplash display them in a nicer way
<wilbert> for these few seconds
<wilbert> why
<robilive> I've "nosplash" option :D
<osteenbergen> then you are *bliep*
<wilbert> lol
<robilive> I don't haave idea what "bliep" mean.. Is good or not? :P
<osteenbergen> no not so good ;)
<robilive> gh :)
<osteenbergen> you can show the messages in usplash but you cant add color to them... sry :)
<robilive> but I don't have the usplash :)
<robilive> sorry, reboot
<Jaymac> hardy has killed my mute Fn button
<jbroome> any 'gotchas' i should know about before i kick off an apt-get upgrade this AM?
<Jaymac> jbroome: it won't let me upgrade, and i don't want to force it :)
<Gilou> :p
<Gilou> jbroome> hardy kernel fail to boot on my travelmate laptop
<Gilou> and I have ACPI & HAL issues that may be related to that
<jbroome> gotcha.
<Gilou> it boots on the old 2.6.20
<Gilou> but I still see kernel oops HAL related
<jbroome> i'll hold off 'til i see a new FF beta :)
<Gilou> beta5 ?
<Gilou> :p
<mooboo1> Bruce Schneier doesn't use an IDE, or even a text editor, he uses an AK47 and a punch card.
 * Gilou runs it
<Jaymac> I press the mute fn key on my vaio laptop, and it mutes for a split-second
<Jaymac> and then goes back to normal...
<Jaymac> all the other Fn keys work fine
 * Gilou tries it
<Gilou> it works here, but the gnome mixer applet won't start lol
<Gilou> ):
<Jaymac> Gilou: you have a Sony Vaio?
<Gilou> nah, travelmate
 * Gilou is not rich :p
<Jaymac> Gilou: oh
<Gilou> (Acer)
<Jaymac> Gilou: insurance paid for this
<Jaymac> :)
<Gilou> nice one
<Jaymac> Gilou: last laptop broke and this vaio was all the insurance company had available to send out immediately
<Gilou> if I do the same here, they are probably going to send me a worse one than mine.. )
<mooboo1> AES stands for "Ain't Encryption to Schneier."
<Gilou> mooboo1> you're mistaken with Chuck Norris
<mooboo1> nowai
<Jaymac> is Bruce Schneier the new Chuck Norris?
<mooboo1> yes
<Jaymac> I've never heard of him
<mooboo1> what???+++
<nDuff> Jaymac, go turn in your computing license.
<Jaymac> Does that earn me a roundhouse kick to the head?
<orvokki> Me neither, really. This might be more of an #ubuntu-offtopic matter though.
<mooboo1> http://geekz.co.uk/schneierfacts/fact/26
<mooboo1> nDuff, word!
<Gilou> Schneier isn't "that" impressive anyway
<Jaymac> I'm not A Merkin, which might explain my ignorance :)
<jbroome> i'm not a pubic wig either
<mooboo1> merkin?
<Jaymac> A merkin is a pubic wig, but it is also how Mr Bush pronounces "American"
<gluko> i've got a problem with hardy on an amd64 processor (installed with wubi). after the loading screen i get a black screen. i started it in safe mode, but i got errors claiming it's a read only system.
<gluko> sorry, I'm german, my english is no good
<nikrud> gluko #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions till release
<orvokki> nikrud: This is #ubuntu+1...
 * nikrud looks around
<nikrud> :)
<tigerstein> :D
<nikrud> dang autojoin left me in the wrong place
<gluko> ;)
<evand> gluko: is this by any chance in VMWare?
<evand> or another virtual machine product
<gluko> no
<wangfg-x31> how to use suspend to disk and resume, hibernate works, but cannot resume from disk...
<gluko> i installed it with wubi
<Jaymac> wangfg-x31: afraid that is still prety much hit and miss
<evand> right, I mean are you running Windows in a VM
<orvokki> Never used wubi myself.
<Jaymac> pretty*
<evand> gluko: ^
<gluko> no i don't
<nikrud> wangfg-x31 /var/log/syslog should have some info about what's failing (if it gets that far)
<gluko> properly installed windows
<Jaymac> evand: that would be some pretty hardcore emulation :)
<Jaymac> ubuntu in windows in ubuntu
<Jaymac> sorry, virtualisation*
<Lamego> wubi is not ubuntu in windows, it's just ubuntu in ntfs
<evand> gluko: ok, please file a bug at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.  If you could post a picture of the errors, or even better if you a have a null modem cable and a serial port, we can show you how to gather full logs through that.
<evand> Jaymac: I do it all the time to test :)
<Jaymac> evand: Heh, if I had a Windows licence I might be tempted
 * gluko searchs his digi cam
<gluko> okay, i will reboot and take some pictures
<happy-sufferer> My computer had Ubuntu 7.04 Gnome intially, but to get something working, I had to try out Xubuntu 8.04 Beta install. But now I have fixed the problem I faced and would like to remove Xubuntu completely. When I had Xubuntu 8.04 installed, I chose the "guided partitioning", wherein Xubuntu was put on a separate partition on the hard drive, without touching the Ubuntu 7.10 files.  How do I completely remove Xubuntu 8.04 and give ba
<ReL1K> anyone experiencing any major issues updating from gutsy to hardy?
<robilive> I've changed the color of "OK" message on bootup in hardy (whitout splashscreen) :) Thank you :D
<macogw> ReL1K: gnome-settings-daemon is broken
<ReL1K> k
<magnetron> ok, will hardy be released in 3 months?
<Jaymac> 3 weeks
<rsk> oh my
<macogw> 24th
<Jaymac> bah my laptop screen keeps flickering with hardy as well - most annoying
<bhsx> hey, can anyone help me get my Brother MFC-3420c installed?  I installed the LPD .deb but the PPD isntall says ".../cups/model/brmfc3420c_cups.ppd: No such file or directory."  I made the dir 'model' but it still wont install... any ideas?
<Jaymac> Just to double check, I take it other people are getting this message when running update-manager today?
<Jaymac> Could not calculate the upgrade
<Jaymac> A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<Jaymac>  This can be caused by:
<Jaymac>  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<Jaymac>  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<Jaymac>  * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<Jaymac> This is most likely a transient problem, please try again later.
<Gringo_> will FF3 be in the final release of Hardy?
<rsk> Gringo_: nobody knows
<Gringo_> 'cause i just read FF3 won't be final until june
<Pici> Jaymac: Please don't flood, use a pastebin.
<Lamego> so, you have your own answer :P
<Jaymac> Pici: that is hardly a flood in a barely active channel; I know all about pastebin.
<Pici> Jaymac: Then you should be using pastebin.
<Pici> Gringo_: The default browser in Hardy currently is the FF3 beta
<rsk> FF3 beta 4
<macogw> is there a way to get g-s-d working or should i just downgrade it?
<rsk> and 5 just came out
<Gringo_> rsk: what happens if I upgrade to hardy now? will i get the correct updates automatically later this month when hardy is released?
<rsk> after beta 5 there will be rc's
<Pici> !final | Gringo_
<ubotu> Gringo_: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<rsk> Gringo_: um well.. yes
<Jaymac> I'd imagine FF3 will make it into 8.04.1
<Gringo_> and if FF3 isn't in that release, it will be downgraded somehow? :)
<rsk> Gringo_: um... what?
<Lamego> gribelu, FF3 beta is provided on this release
<Gringo_> just a detail really, but what if Firefox 3 isn't in the final release of Hardy, and i'm running Hardy beta with Firefox 3
<Gringo_> will it be downgraded by the updates?
<Jaymac> Gringo_: Firefox 3 is in Hardy, as the default, in its beta state
<macogw> hey figured out why no intel wireless on -13.  There's no linux-ubuntu-modules for -13.  The last one was for -12.  This is problematic.
<Gringo_> Jaymac: yes it is, but Hardy will be released later this month, much before FF3 will be final
<Gringo_> and Hardy is a LTS release, so FF3 will prolly not be in it
<Jaymac> Gringo_: I'd say it is unlikely that FF will be downgraded back to V2
<Jaymac> The devs knew the projected release date of FF3 when they included it in Hardy#
<rsk> Gringo_: ff2 isnt supported in 3 years. afaik
<Gringo_> i see
<IdleOne> Gringo_: so that means because it is a LTS they will have more time to work on FF3
<rsk> Gringo_: imo it would be smarter to go with firefox 3rc2 or something
<Gringo_> i'm curious then: what exactly does LTS mean? does it mean that the released ISO itself will be supported for 3 years?
<rsk> long term support
<Gringo_> or that the released ISO + updates from the internet will be supported (internet connection required)
<rsk> not the iso
<rsk> you can get ubuntu in several other ways
<rsk> and yes it requires internet connection or offline updates
<rsk> to be updated
<Gringo_> ah
<Lamego> Gringo_, it means the software packages will get security updates during the LTS time
<Gringo_> so FF3 could easily be updated to the final version in June
<rsk> anytime
<Gringo_> in that case it's indeed a better idea to simply include ff3
<Gringo_> I think i'll just update to Hardy today then... any reason why i shouldn't go to amd64?
<rsk> um sure
<rsk> flash isn't supported
<rsk> java?
<Gringo_> precompiled binaries (propriatary) don't always work
<rsk> lots of things needs extra configuration to get working
<Gringo_> flash doesn't work at all in a;d64?
<rsk> not native
<Gringo_> okay, i386 it is :)
<Gringo_> i need java too, and the nvidia drivers
<rsk> nvidia drivers have x32_64 afaik
<macogw> Gringo_: gnome-settings-daemon doesnt work today
<macogw> and there's no linux-ubuntu-modules for the current kernel
<macogw> or linux-restricted-modules
<Gringo_> is amd64 noticably faster? or is it only downsides? :)
<mooboo1> when i had update yesterday, new kernel, it didnt get graphics :( but today i ran apt-get update from console (not X), and then i updated it, so it worked
<mooboo1> but noob cant fix this, only eliete hacker like my
<macogw> mooboo1: hahah there was no l-r-m yesterday
<macogw> there's still no l-u-m
<Lamego> flash and java, both work on amd64
<plurt> hi, how can I get the list of updates available in commandline?
<rsk> plurt: sudo apt-get update
<plurt> that doesn't seem to give a list of updates to be installed on my system sepcifically does it?
<rsk> it does ?
<rsk> er... upgrade
<WGGMk> has anyone else run into a problem with GFX Grub? I follow the steps to install and receive "graphics file missing"
<plurt> upgrade installs them all at once?
<rsk> plurt: no
<mvo> the "can not calculate upgrade" message is know and only a trainsient issue, it should be all good again tomorow
<rsk> plurt: it ask for what updates to be installed and you select /yes/no
<Gringo_> rsk: according to this: http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2008/03/ubuntu-hardy-heron-beta-amd64.html
<Gringo_> flash works without hassle on amd64 hardy
<plurt> there seems no way to select them at all
<gluko> you mentioned another method (something with a modem?) instead of taking pictures of the error at startup (i am the one with the wubi hardy problem)
<rsk> wow nice
<Lamego> gluko, null cable modem
<rsk> plurt: just look at the list and apt-get upgrade package1 package2
<Gilou> null modem cable
<Gilou> :p
<Lamego> ops :P
<gluko> mmh i don't think i've got one...
<Gilou> u can also try to output them in the log
<Gilou> gluko> does your kernel hang completely (aka panic)?
<gluko> can't do anything
<gluko> so i guess yes
<gluko> ^^
<Gilou> do the leds blink?
<Gilou> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash
<uniscript> any reason why all the letters in my default application font (for gnome)are sans but the digits are serif?
<gluko> would it help if i run the memtest?
<Gilou> the memtest will tell you if it's a RAM problem
<macogw> can someone do an apt search for linux-ubuntu-modules
<macogw> am i crazy or is there not one for -13?
<gluko> i'll follow the steps of the link
<Jaymac> is sending files from a mobile phone to a pc still not enabled by default in hardy?  i keep getting fail messages (i've checked the "Receive Files from Remote Devices" box in the bluetooth preferences)
<recon69> hi all, just wanted to ask about glx , gnome-setting-demon , seem you can have one or the other but not both. should I just wait and see if it gets fixed?
<uniscript> are other people seeing serif digits with sans serif fonts in gnome apps?
 * Gilou has to get some nerve to try to debunk the kernel bug..
<linkinxp> guys! good morning!
<linkinxp> i have a question how i control Vista from ubuntu ( what packages do i need)
<Jaymac> linkinxp: what do you mean by "control" Vista?
<volkodav> hehe
<Lamego> linkinxp, you mean remote desktop ?
<linkinxp> Lamego,  yes
<linkinxp> remote desktop
<Jaymac> linkinxp: well the ubuntu packages are installed by default - you probably need to enable remote administration on the Vista computer though
<Lamego> linkinxp, you need to install the rdesktop
<Lamego> ops, default installed
<linkinxp> ok!
<Jaymac> linkinxp: Applications > Internet > Remote Desktop Viewer
<linkinxp> nothing else! like any protocol or something like that
<linkinxp> :D
<linkinxp> Jaymac,  put ip and thatss it?
<Jaymac> linkinxp: assuming your vista machine allows remote administration
<linkinxp> Jaymac,  do u know which port does vista use ?
<linkinxp> Jaymac,  yes
<Jaymac> linkinxp: go for it
<Rotlaus> Since the change from the  2.6.24-12-generic to the  2.6.24-12-386 and now with the  2.6.24-13-386 my sound doesn't work anymore. Is this a known problem or should i report it anywhere? And how can ifix it?
<linkinxp> ill see
<recon61> anyone know why Nexuiz  wont run in full screen mode?
<Melch> anyone  still having a problem upgrading
<gilster32> anyone here have any experience with DVD-RAM discs
<gilster32> ?
<wangfg-x31> ls
<Blues-Man> hello
<Blues-Man> i ve put wireless-linux 2.6 kernel on my kubuntu 8 and I can't mount any drive automatically anymore :/ what's wrong?
<Melch> is everyone having have a problem upgrading?
<Jaymac> Melch: yeah I'm getting told to do a partial upgrade then getting an error before it stats
<Jaymac> starts*
<Melch> is it an error about the kernel?
<Jaymac> A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<recon61> Blues-Man: check your fstab and the drive names, they changed when i updated from hda to sda ect
<Melch> we can't the only ones with this problem
<Melch> is anyone else getting a problem upgrading?
<scobby> hi all
<Melch> scobby are you having a problem upgrading
<scobby> i have hardy installed, workes fine, but firefox 3.0 is in english locales de_DE are installed
<recon61> Blues-Man: ie the drives in fstab stayed as hda while the device names changed to sda, hope this helps
<scobby> Melch: what do you mean?
<Blues-Man> recon61, in fstab I had hash instead of /dev/sda5 for example
<Melch> never mind
<Blues-Man> *have
<Blues-Man> but there are only the root and the swap
<Melch> anyone having problem upgrading
<Blues-Man> also before with the old kernel
<Blues-Man> I have this hash UUID=b78697df-0ad5-414c-b96f-72ad6d10c51b instead of /dev/sda5
<gilster32> so no one knows DVD-RAM discs. the old pioneer thing?
<recon61> Blues-Man: probably something else then , the uuid's are correct
<Gilou> Blues-Man> it's like that since feisty
<Gilou> or even edgy :p
<Gilou> ls /dev/disks/by-uuid -l
<Blues-Man> yes but before it worked for other drive
<Pedantic-Steve> man, update is going slooooooow.  must be lots of people downloading them
<Gilou> will tell you about them
<Jaymac> Gilou: edgy :)
<Melch> you can upgrade?
<Blues-Man> even if there weren't in fstab
<Melch> I can't update my kernel
<plurt> what's the easiest way to boot in a fully functional commandline system?
<Gilou> ok trackerd wasn't able to index all my files in 3 hours
<Blues-Man> now with new kernel I can't mount automatically pen drive
<Gilou> I think it's gonna meet the trashcan :)
<Jaymac> Melch: that is probably not a bad thing - if there is a problem you don't want to download it :)
<Blues-Man> hald is working
<Jaymac> i am sure i tiwll get fixed
<Pedantic-Steve> is there a problem with the updates that are out today? should I not update?
<scobby> anyone know why locales dont work in firefox on hardy??
<iiinc> Hi, no compiz drop shadows on AMD64 in hardy... Is there a way to get them back?
<Blues-Man> Gilou, with that command I see my drives, so have I to add to fstab to have mounted automatically at start?
<dwidmann> and now to time how long it takes to build a kernel with the new comp :)
<Gilou> you have to check fstab has the good partitions
<Blues-Man> right now fstab has only 2 entries
<Blues-Man> one is for my root
<Blues-Man> and one for the swap
<Pedantic-Steve> anyone here can tell me if I should avoid updating at this time?  before my download completes??
<Gilou> and this is wrong?
<phaidros> hi, gdmgreeter seems to be broken :/
<Gilou> ah new linux image
<Gilou> let's have fun :)
<Blues-Man> Gilou, no but with this kernel change I can't mount drives by Media in Konqueror
<Blues-Man> i wonder why
<Blues-Man> even this the pendrive
<Gilou> hal fuck up? :p
<Blues-Man> i can't see anymore the new drive win
<Gilou> can you mount them using mount ?
<Blues-Man> yes
<Gilou> so it's either a HAL or konqueror fuck up
<Blues-Man> hal is running
<iiinc> phaidros: Fix is "sudo cp /usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc /usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc.en"
<Blues-Man> i launched also hald again
<Blues-Man> but cannot mount automatically pendrives anymore :/
 * Gilou prays for the new kernel to bring him the truth
<Blues-Man> :)
<Gilou> Blues-Man> check if there are some error message
 * Gilou reboots
 * Gilou hopes, prays, believes
<phaidros> thx iiinc :)
 * Gilou waits for the leds to blink
<Gilou> wow! it boots!
<Gilou> WOOHOO! :)
<phaidros> congrats!
<Gilou> let's wait for hal to start
<Gilou> :)
<Gilou> aaaaaah
<Gilou> hal still coughs
<Gilou> too bad, I believed.
<Gilou> well at least I may be able to report something :)
<Oli``> Is there a process for requesting a package is updated to its latest version?
<Jaymac> Oli``: beg the backports people
<Gilou> aaaaand a kernel panic
<phaidros> not nice
<Gilou> yeah but it might have logged something
<Gilou> so I may be able to report it
<iiinc> does no one know how I can get my drop shadows back?
<crdlb> iiinc: using gtk-window-decorator?
<iiinc> Installed Hardy and they're gone, ccsm doesn't seem to have the option... Yes, gnome-window-decorator
<crdlb> not even on decorated windows?
<iiinc> nothing
<iiinc> flat
<iiinc> wobbly windows work perfectly
<iiinc> all effects work
<iiinc> just no shadows by default, on a clean install
<Who_> Anyone here with wubi experience?
<iiinc> nvidia driver and fresh kernel as of this morning
<evand> Who_: whatever you prefer, but I think SUB should be sufficient.
<Who_> evand: thanks.
<Who_> evand: so it definitely isn't likely to be going anywhere fun?
<evand> Who_: no problem.  Much appreciated if you file a bug so we can track the issue. http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug .
<Who_> evand: I will if the logs look helpful - cos right now my bug report would look like: got a long way, showed a desktop. Swapped for the rest of the day :P
<evand> Who_: indeed :)
<Who_> by desktop I mean image, no icons...
<Who_> hmm
<matti_> does anyone know of a good howto on how to get a lcd 40" tv to work? i have installed nvidia drivers and nvtv but it doest seem to help, i cant get any picture on my tv :/
<Who_> after RSEI dropped me to a normal shell things are happier
<happy-sufferer> hello, should i get the desktop cd or the alternate install CD?
<Who_> evand: I have got a ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ pompt now.
<happy-sufferer> Hwo can I decide?
<cyclonuts> does anyone know a way to install imagemagick q8 version with apt?
<Who_> evand: is there anything I can do to finsih of the install so I don't have to give up on wubi and use UNetBootIn?
<Who_> evand: or at least get more useful diagnostic info?
<recon61> happy-sufferer: as far as i know the alternate CD is for low ram machines < 256mb
<akk> happy-sufferer: Probably depends on your machine -- if it's modern and has no unusual hardware, the regular live CD might be best
<recon61> opps thats less that 512MB
<evand> Who_: yes, hit escape when you see the grub countdown and enable verbose mode.
<uniscript> also use alternate if you want encrypted root
<Who_> evand: I was in verbose mode when it died - I did that anyway to watch (not that I didn't have confidence, or anything :P)
<happy-sufferer> akk: mine is 4 years old
<happy-sufferer> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3800+
<happy-sufferer> 1 Gig hz. 1 gig ram
<akk> happy-sufferer: If you have a fast net connection, try live first anyway -- it might work. If it doesn't, there's always the alternate.
<Who_> evand: but I haven't restarted, I just did RSEI and am at a command prompt - with user ubuntu - so on the install image at the moment. Can I finish off the install in a text mode, or does the live cd image not even have that on it?
<recon61> happy-sufferer: far as i know the only difference is the alternate does not use a GUI when installing to save memory
<evand> Who_: that will pass the debug flag to the installer which will write a more verbose log to /var/log/installer/debug in addition to writing to /var/log/syslog.  If you can somehow get those off the CD (copy to /host), they'll most likely be helpful in determining what's going wrong.  The ubiquity section of the output of ps auxf might also give us clues.
<Melch> So when can i update my kernel
<evand> Who_: well, you could try running `ubiquity noninteractive`
<evand> I make no guarantees though :)
<Belisarivs> Hi
<Who_> evand: even though this is in wubi-world?
<evand> Who_: just to clarify, you've run the wubi executable and rebooted from windows into an installer environment, correct?
<Who_> evand: yea - I have.
<jepler> can someone tell me whether iwl3945 or ipw3945 will be used by default in Hardy?
<evand> ok, then yes, ubiquity noninteractive will probably work (though admittedly I've never tried it with a wubi preseed before)
<Belisarivs> I spotted significant slowdown of compiz after upgrade to HH. In GG I could use even water effects without problems and now I cannot use compiz at all. I use intel GMA950 graphic card. Nothing particularly spectacular, but had no problems with Compiz.
<iiinc> jepler: iwl3945
<ba5e> how quick does your hardy boot? have you used bootchart to time?
<evand> Who_: usual rules apply, if this is an important system, please for the love of everything, back up first.
<Belisarivs> Should I report it?
<jepler> iiinc: thanks
<Who_> evand: fails due to dbus
<ba5e> mine is real slow
<Who_> evand: could hardly be less important - only concern is that installing _anything_ if I loose XP will be hard because I have no CDRom drive...
<Belisarivs> jepler: be warned, signal led doesn't work with ewl. Otherwise it works fine.
<jepler> Belisarivs: yes I saw those bugs in launchpad while I was trying to figure out which was default
<jepler> iwl3945 is not a "restricted driver", correct?
<iiinc> jepler, unsure of its status
<Belisarivs> I think it is. Firmware must be installed still.
<Belisarivs> And that is non GPL
<iiinc> the driver itself is GPL though
<iiinc> you just can't use it without the blob
<Belisarivs> exactly
<iiinc> bleah
<iiinc> stupid imaginary property
<jepler> yeah, well
<jepler> looks like iwl3945.ko comes from linux-ubuntu-modules, not linux-restricted-modules
<evand> Who_: ah, yeah, hal-lock needs that.  Try sudo /usr/lib/ubiquity/bin/ubiquity noninteractive
<h3sp4wn> Firmware is different
<Belisarivs> Anybody, did you make suspend to disc work in HH on HP530?
<iiinc> http://intellinuxwireless.org/
<h3sp4wn> Its not a blob as it runs on the card not on the host
<spiderfire> anyone done a custom livecd before? is it supposed to say failed to read /proc stuff, creating empty file?
<Who_> evand: better so far. hard disk spinning, and all that :)
<mlalkaka> Will the final release of Hardy Heron come with the final release of Firefox 3?
<h3sp4wn> spiderfire: Didn't for me
<evand> heh
<iiinc> Who cares, use Epiphany :D
 * iiinc is being facetious
<Belisarivs> Epiphany with webkit. Yeah.
<spiderfire> h3sp4wn: what i do wrong?
<mlalkaka> yeah i ought to try epiphany
<uniscript> is firefox crashing for people?
<iiinc> THe only thing I miss is the FF3 'awesomebar'
<Who_> iiinc: which is so well named :P
<mlalkaka> so what's the advantage of epiphany?
<iiinc> Epiphany's bookmark system is so great
<iiinc> you just tag things, and it organizes them into folders for you
<iiinc> nested folders
<Who_> iiinc: it does 'smart keywords' like firefox?
<Stormx2> Meh
<Stormx2> I'd use epiphany if I could load firefox extensions into it
<Stormx2> and it had proper tabbing.
<iiinc> It does smart bookmarks with a plugin, and any non-url thing you type into the location bar takes you to google
<jepler> mlalkaka: I think the final release of Mozilla 3 is well after the release of LTS -- June according to http://blog.wired.com/monkeybites/2008/03/mozilla-final-v.html
<iiinc> tabbing's fine :D
<Stormx2> it opens new windows all the time
<Stormx2> even if I tell it not to.
<Stormx2> therefore it is not fine ;_;
<iiinc> Not for me it doesn't.
<plurt> how do I quit gnome and go to commandline without much hussle?
<iiinc> Are they flash popups?
<Stormx2> plurt, ctrl + alt + f1?
<jepler> plurt: type ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a pure text terminal
<jepler> ctrl-alt-f7 (or maybe some other key) to get back to graphical
<Stormx2> ctrl + alt + f7 to get back
<plurt> does it kill gnome?
<Stormx2> No
<Stormx2> It just puts you in another tty.
<jepler> no, it leaves the graphical interface running
<plurt> hrm
<Stormx2> plurt, why do you want to quit gnome entirely?
<plurt> human-theme doesn't want to upgrade
<plurt> and I don't want to reboot
<akk> plurt: Kill gdm (or remove the gdm package, if you want to do that all the time).
<Who_> plurt:ctrl+alt+backspace kills all X stuff for me...
<Stormx2> And restarts it, yeah
<Who_> plurt:but it is violent!
<jepler> plurt: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' will stop the GUI, 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' will restart it
<plurt> and that doesn't bring you back to a graphical login?
<Stormx2> It does. Cause it just restarts X.
<akk> plurt: gdm is the thing that's restarting X and giving you the graphical login, so killing it will get you back to a text console.
<jepler> but without the specific error message, I suspect that this is unrelated to upgrading a package using the package manager or 'apt-get' at the commandline
<plurt> I tried yesterday night and whatever I did, always the graphical login
<Stormx2> What's wrong with Ctrl + Alt + F1 eh?
<plurt> I don't want to boot in save mode because I want to keep my connection alive
<jepler> how are you trying to upgrade?  what error is displayed?
<Stormx2> Does it do nothing?
<Stormx2> or what?
<plurt> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Stormx2> use dist-upgrade :)
<plurt> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/human-theme_0.14_all.deb
<plurt> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Stormx2> you can fix broken packages with dpkg, but I can't remember exactly how.
<akk> It doesn't say what errors?
<Stormx2> plurt, so why can't you use gnome?
<Stormx2> it should just revert to gtk1 if there's a problem with the theme.
<iiinc> fix broken packages: apt-get -f install
<iiinc> if the setup process was interrupted dpkg --configure -a
<jepler> if you have a reason to believe the downloaded .deb file might be damaged, sudo rm it.
<plurt> didn't want to mess with themes and x and all, just kill - install - restart
<plurt> thought that would be easier
<plurt> can't see why it should be such a problem
<jepler> I can't see why you think this problem results from having the graphical interface running.
<Stormx2> It isn't a problem :/
<plurt> how do I stop gdm from restarting temporarily?
<Stormx2> plurt, you've already been told :/
<plurt> I see
<plurt> valid point
<plurt> :)
<Stormx2> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Stormx2> or ctrl + alt + f1
<Stormx2> or just use gnome.
<Stormx2> it _should_ work and I don't know why you're avoiding it.
<Stormx2> If it works, great, fix it. Otherwise use command line through ctrl + alt + f1
<plurt> :)
<meilon> Hi!
<meilon> how can I make compiz start emerald as decorator?
<Ayabara> which repos will FF beta 5 appear in? I don't have to enable backports and stuff to get it?
<Unksi> Ayabara: there is no backports for hardy in the development stage, there is no need for them yet
<jepler> oh look, 200+ megs of updates to download
<happy-sufferer> recon61: to save memory during install OR after ?
<Ayabara> Unksi: ok. so I will get it through my "regular" updates soon?
<Unksi> yes
<Unksi> today or tomorrow, i would guess
<Unksi> it wasnt yet as i updated 30 minutes ago
<Ayabara> great
<gluko> hi
<gluko> i've taken some pictures now
<gluko> from demsg | less
<evand> gluko: great, can you create a bug report on http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug and add them as attachments?
<graft> is anyone else having checksum issues with their repository mirror?
<tyler_d> wow
<tyler_d> hello room
<graft> pretty silent here
<Who_> evand: I've got to go out so can't tell you final success/fail but if ubiquity has just had 1000% success (that's not a typo:P) with configuring the hardware - so it looks good. So thanks! Is there anything special I need to do to make the wubi system happen after ubiquity exits?
<Who_> evand: spurious 'if' after but in first line - sorry
<evand> Who_: yeah, the progress percent is a little wonky when in automatic mode.  And no, a simple 'reboot' should do it.
<Who_> evand: Thanks a lot.
<ogre> any news on HAL?
<ogre> my install is currently busted and im on live disk
<evand> Who_: you're welcome.
<Who_> evand: oh - shall I still report a bug - or is this a pretty clear case of 'not enough memory'?
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i install silverlight ?
<IdleOne> silverlight? isnt that the windows java thing
<insomninja> more like flash
<ogre> anyone recently update and have HAL not work? I have no panels when it boots sometimes no wallpaper. also said it couldnt launch nautilus because of bonobo. just curious
<evand> Who_: I've made a note to check the system requirements against Wubi, so I don't think a bug report is necessary anymore.
<IdleOne> pvandewyngaerde: doubt that microsoft has open the souce on that
<IdleOne> source
<Who_> pvandewyngaerde: you can't - but you can use moonlight - I don't know much about it though
<pvandewyngaerde> IdleOne: indeed, many sites require it now
<b47619> where exactly is the Trahs located?
<b47619> Trash*
<IdleOne> pvandewyngaerde: then perhaps you need to look for sites and companies that are not slaves to Monopolies
<ogre> b47619:  should be on yr panel
<b47619> I use KDE 4
<IdleOne>    /.Trash
<b47619> ok
<ogre> well i guess ill try screwing with it myself :/
<IdleOne> pvandewyngaerde: http://www.mono-project.com/Moonlight check this out
<b47619> I can't find the trash folder in Dolphin...
<Who_> pvandewyngaerde, IdleOne: moonlight has had some MS support in getting it working
<pvandewyngaerde> IdleOne:  its on a site about the next web, hmm predicts nothin good http://thenextweb.org/2008/04/03/the-next-web-conference-live-videostream/
<b47619> I accidently removed it from the left
<meilon> how can I make compiz start emerald as decorator?
<k1l> meilon, i got the same problem. i put emerald in the window decoration thing in compiz but it doesnt work :/
<meilon> yep, thats what I tried too
<almostdvs> so basically help will not be given?
<jussio1> almostdvs: what do you mean?
<almostdvs> "...and how to fix it when it breaks, before installing Hardy"
<thoreauputic> strange comment on join...
<almostdvs> i got some type of greeter crash
<thoreauputic> almostdvs: it's beta - it breaks. That's the deal
<thoreauputic> that doesn't mean "no helP"
<almostdvs> ok do you or anyone else have ideas on what i should try in my situation
<jussio1> almostdvs: Its just saying dont try this unless you have some understanding of what you are getting yourself into.
<almostdvs> i went to recovery mode and got the same error
<thoreauputic> almostdvs: have you searched launchpad for gdm bugs?
<thoreauputic> almostdvs: so far you haven't told us anything useful that we could help you with :)
<almostdvs> i updated, and did the mandatory restart. got a greeter error and just now hopped on my grandmas laptop to see if i could help from irc and forums
<thoreauputic> umm... " agreeter error" doesn't tell us anything. What is the error message?
<almostdvs> hold on i'll reboot and tell you.  something failed/crashed trying another greeter, then nothing happens
<dotech> greeter as in a boot loader?  the login window?
<almostdvs> The Greeter Application Appears To Be Crashing. Attempting To Use A Different One
<digin4> hmm
<almostdvs> i have a pointer...  nothing loads though.  i let it set for about 15 min.
<itsbland> FF Beta 4 doesn't clear private data. Anyone else seeing this?
<osteenbergen> Does someone know how to fix battery indicator (and acpi in console) to report the correct data?
<WorkingOnWise> Is replacing Gutsy with Hardy in the sources.list still an effective way to do an upgrade to Hardy?
<thoreauputic> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<almostdvs> one forum suggests i disable "Enable Accessible login"  does anyone know how to do this from terminal?
<w0nder> man.. i'm really having problems getting my sound card working in hardy
<w0nder> anyone around to help me troubleshoot?
<thoreauputic> almostdvs: what happens if you get a console ( Ctrl -alt- F1 ) then run   sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm   ?
<w0nder> installed OSS yesterday.. the test is successful but i still don't get sound
<thoreauputic> w0nder: why did you install OSS ? Do you have specific apps that need it?
<Melch> can someone please help me with the partial upgrade?
<almostdvs> thoreauputic: reloading gdm config...  changes will take effect when all current x sessions have ended
<thoreauputic> almostdvs: OK is X running? If so do a ctrl-alt-backspace to kill it
<Melch> it can't update the kernel-generic-image
<thoreauputic> then try running   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<almostdvs> thoreauputic:  nothing happened
<Melch> itsays it can't authuncate
<w0nder> if i try to do a test using System/Pref/Sound i get this: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing.
<thoreauputic> almostdvs: try the restart command above
<almostdvs> thoreauputic: it gave me the greeter message again
<thoreauputic> almostdvs: and  what does  `pgrep X ` say?
<thoreauputic> You mean the same error?
<almostdvs> thoreauputic: 5579
<thoreauputic> OK so at leat X is running - does gdm give you a login page ( graphical )
<Melch> Anyone having a problem reciving the partitial upgrade due to the generic kernel image?
<almostdvs> thoreauputic:  no
<thoreauputic> almostdvs: so all you have is a console prompt, right?
<almostdvs> i have a pointer and i click on the ok message and nothing happens
<thoreauputic> umm - that's graphical
<almostdvs> thoreauputic: correct
<thoreauputic> OK kill X - sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop   then try  just  startx  and see what happens
<taza> Will 8.04 upgrade neatly to the full version once it's actually released?
<almostdvs> thoreauputic: it had some weird graphics and now i am into my desktop.
<taza> As in, Firefox 3b4 upgrading to Firefox3 etc?
<thoreauputic> so you have a desktop with startx, right?
<thoreauputic> almostdvs: ^^
<almostdvs> thoreauputic: should i disable the "enable accessible login like the forum says
<thoreauputic> almostdvs: it sounds like a gdm problem
<almostdvs> .. so i won't recieve this again
<taza> or would I have to reinstall to et a decent experience?
<thoreauputic> almostdvs: have you tried   sudo apt-get -f install  ?
<taza> I'll have to reformat anyway and it appears that anything but Hardy lacks proper hardware support.
<almostdvs> thoreauputic:  does that roll back an update?
<thoreauputic> almostdvs: startx bypassed the login screen (gdm) Hence I think the problem is with gdm
<thoreauputic> almostdvs: no,  sudo apt-get -f install  tries to fix your install
<thoreauputic> ie configure or reinstall etc, stuff that is incomplete or broken
<thoreauputic> almostdvs: but at least you can get your desktop now, right?
<almostdvs> thoreauputic:  yes, so if it happens again switch to terminal, login and stop gdm and startx?
<thoreauputic> almostdvs: for the moment that's a work-around
<taza> Or lemme guess, Hardy's still broken and I'm better off waiting if I have only one machine I need to work?
<thoreauputic> almostdvs: you might also try running  sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade a couple of times, and see if anything is missing
<taza> (not that gutsy is working even halfway acceptably but I can still web browse)
<thoreauputic> taza: if the machine is important to your work, then yes, do not use hardy
<almostdvs> ok,  ill post the workaround on the forums too
<thoreauputic> almostdvs: OK
<taza> thoreauputic: Not important for my work, important that it works because it's my temp machine
<taza> But then again, I have a long weekend so no better time than now.
<thoreauputic> taza: whatever :)
<briareos90> have all the packages been ported to hardy already ? as in apps/devtools/etc .. ?
<thoreauputic> almostdvs: don't bother daying thank you or anything...
<thoreauputic> &saying
<almostdvs> thoreauputic: sorry thank you very much
<taza> thoreauputic: I have a computer lab back home but I'm far away to study, so I use this box. Amusingly enough it's the only box I want to upgrade because all hw is brand new.
<thoreauputic> almostdvs: it's cool :)
<almostdvs> i was submitting the crash report to launchpad
<taza> thoreauputic: Also, are you sure that's along the ubuntu code? o.O
<taza> Or heck, along the programmer code.
<taza> That was very, very rude.
<thoreauputic> almostdvs: ah good :)
<thoreauputic> taza: thanks. I've been helping on IRC since 2004 - I think I can say I understand the code of conduct
<thoreauputic> taza: and gratuitous comments about a throw away line are not appreciated either
<taza> thoreauputic: Well, expletive. You're just one exceptionally rude person then.
<blitzchecker> hallo
<blitzchecker> ich habe probleme einen palm tungsten t3 unter ubuntu (8.04 beta, fluxbox) einzurichten...
<thoreauputic> taza: on the contrary, if you look at the record you will find that I am generally helpful and polite
<thoreauputic> taza: leave it
<thoreauputic> taza: you must be new around here
<blitzchecker> oh sry i haven't seen that this is an english speaking channel ;)
<taza> blitzchecker: Try #ubuntu-de ?
<taza> thoreauputic: Actually, no.
<bazhang> taza please ease up
<blitzchecker> they said i can get hardy support here
<taza> I knew the Ubuntu project was host to people like you but it still shocks me seeing one of you.
<thoreauputic> taza: then you are quick to judge and know nothing about me
<Gilou> lol yeaaaah !
<Gilou> arguing on IRC, great :p
<taza> thoreauputic: I know enough seeing those few lines
<bazhang> !ot | taza
<ubotu> taza: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<taza> Well, I'm not here to argue
<taza> bazhang: Already ignored him
 * briareos90 slaps himself with a uber large hardy heron
<bazhang> taza wrong person to ignore if your hardy crashes
<taza> Now, anyone know if Hardy beta will upgrade nicely to hardy actual?
<taza> bazhang: I don't have time for OSS egoes.
<blitzchecker> i've got problems with sychnronizing a palm tungsten t3 with ubuntu (current 8.04 beta, fluxbox)... when i'm doing a hotsync, in /var/log/messages only those lines appear: http://paste.xairro.com/view/154/
<taza> bazhang: I've been using linux before Ubuntu was even about, so I doubt I'll have too much trouble.
<Gilou> why do you argue... mine is still bigger than yours
<briareos90> O_O lol
<taza> Gilou: Do you know if Hardy Beta will neatly upgrade to Hardy?
<taza> Without weird system cruft.
<Gilou> it probably will, especially if you follow the updates of the beta
<briareos90> anyone compiled dolphin from svn ?
<sourcemaker> what's the name for the vmare-server repository in Hardy?
<Lamego> !final
<ubotu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<bazhang> is that the canonical partner repo? I keep forgetting
<Gilou> I have a weird kernel issue here in hardy, and I just broke my grub install, I'm a little bit angry at the moment :p
<taza> Gilou: I have a Puppy install on a 256mb stick, I figure I can think my way through those. :P
<sourcemaker> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Gilou> yeah well the kernel issue is weird
<Gilou> and HAL / ACPI support seems broken for my laptop
<taza> Gilou: How old a laptop and by which manufacturer?
<briareos90> !hardy rc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardy rc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gilou> Acer Travelmate
<sourcemaker>  deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy partner... is this available?
<Gilou> 1 year old or so
<taza> Yeah, you're right. That is a weird issue.
<taza> :P
<Gilou> lol
<Gilou> yeah...
<Gilou> intel & acpi brr.
<briareos90> is it better to do a fresh install of hardy or to upgrade gutsy ?
<bazhang> sourcemaker: aye
<sourcemaker> bazhang: I can't find the vmware-server on apt?
<bazhang> briareos90: what net connection you have? if fast a net upgrade makes sense; also if you dont have a seperate home partition then all will be lost without a backup
<bazhang> sourcemaker: you enabled all the repos and reloaded
<sourcemaker> bazhang: yes i have... maybe I have the wrong repo for vmware--- do you know the location?
<briareos90> bazhang: /home is formatted ? i have a dsl with approx 200kbps dwnld
<bazhang> sourcemaker: what does apt-cache search say about vmware?
<sourcemaker> bazhang: do not find..
<bazhang> briareos90: no; if you have seperate home then fresh install is fine; I have a bunch of tweaks and no sep home so a net upgrade was the only route for me
<toorima> briareos90: safest is to do a backup, try the upgrade, if it works well, use it, if upgrade brakes bad, then reinstall and use your backup
<briareos90> bazhang: yeah i have home on a different volgroup
<bazhang> briareos90: very smart!
<blitzchecker> has anyone a palm tungsten t3 running under ubuntu?
 * briareos90 !sosmart
<briareos90> imma try upgrade then
<briareos90> :D
<briareos90> bazhang: 2 more things though : 1) is kde4 stable enough 2) have most of the packages been ported to hardy yet ?
<prakriti> how usable is ubuntu+1?
<bazhang> sourcemaker: it should be in the commercial canonical repo; I had it from gutsy though so perhaps not in there yet
<toorima> sourcemaker: maybe try virtualbox instead, I find it much nicer then vmware
<bazhang> briareos90: kde3 packages you mean to kde4? or gutsy to hardy (generic)? there is a freeze now iirc
<prakriti> I usually upgrade a couple weeks before release,  I'm just wondering what kind of not-working sorta things to look out for.
<bazhang> prakriti: broadcom wireless?
<prakriti> nope, no wireless
<prakriti> i do have an intel wireless in my lappy
<briareos90> bazhang: oh lol i forgot ... RC is out :p
<bazhang> then you're good ;]
<toorima> RC is out?
<briareos90> isnt it out ?
<taza> Not last I saw
<Rigd> My nvidia 8600 show black stripes when using proprietary drivers, anyone has any idea?
<bazhang> no idea; if you are up to date then you are RC ;]
<kane77> what happened to pulse and amarok?
<Lamego> RC is not out
<bazhang> oops then nvm
<briareos90> O_o someone in yahoo chatroom told me RC cd is up for download :p
<taza> briareos90: Ah, Yahoo chatrooms. About as reliable as 4chan.
<toorima> i thought RC was due on the 17th
<briareos90> lol
<bazhang> yahoo is at least better than digg ;]
<taza> Just wait until /. says so.
<briareos90> bazhang u got hardy installed ?
<bazhang> briareos90: of course! ;]
<briareos90> hows the stability ?
<toorima> briareos90: better then gutsy
<briareos90> O_O holy cow
<kane77> briareos90, I haven't had any problems so far...
<briareos90> O_O holy chicken
<bazhang> quite nice but this is a desktop and my lappy has intel wireless briareos90
<briareos90> correction holy moose
<briareos90> wee imma install tonite :D
<briareos90> u ahve kde or gnome ?
<briareos90> i mean do you ahve kde 4 ?
<bazhang> kde3/4 both
<BadRobot> hi there
<bazhang> hi
<BadRobot> i have just updated my box and now i can't start it up
<kane77> the only problem is amarok.. yesterday it gave me some funny messages so trying to fix it I removed the amarokrc and now I have to rebuild the library.. and it doesn't use pulse anymore...
<bazhang> kane77: I had that too; rebuilding the library did it for me
<BadRobot> it gives me some initri something and there it stays
<T1m0thy> "unable to initialize any audio drivers"
<BadRobot> i think it's something do with the kernel
<bazhang> BadRobot: do you recall the precise error message?
<BadRobot> sorry bazhang it looks like it has been fixed
<BadRobot> so is it safe to update the kernel?
<prophet05> Is the error of "Locking assertion failure." when starting java application using awt/swing with Java6 known for Hardy?
<bazhang> BadRobot: ah good news then
<BadRobot> now i have to do in my laptop
<BadRobot> so,is it safe to update the kernel?
<bazhang> manually?
<BadRobot> no,with the update
<briareos90> Gnight all
<bazhang> what kernel do you have now?
<bazhang> cya briareos90
<askand> When I made the kernelupdate an hour ago, my X broke
<BadRobot> my update manager is showing more the 155 updates and one of them is the kernel
<bazhang> the -12 to the -13?
<cyclonut> BadRobot: I didnt get any trouble
<BadRobot> i don't trust kernel update,so i am just wondering if anyone have had problems with it
<Turski> err?
<BadRobot> luck you cyclonut
<bazhang> I'm on -12
<Turski> BadRobot: why you dont trust?
<askand> I think it was the combo of a new kernel and using ATI that broke it for me
<Turski> -14 works fine
<cyclonut> BadRobot: that said, efore I hit the update, I was in here asking if it would destroy things ;-)
<BadRobot> because usually kernel updates mess up the system
<Turski> usually?
<Turski> wtf
<jbroome> you're doing it wrong
<BadRobot> in my case it did 2x
<Turski> i have updated kernel like 10 times and never messed up anything
<BadRobot> once it was the libc6
<Turski> or 20...
<Turski> yeh
<bazhang> that was bad
<Turski> it was libc6
<Turski> not kernel
<jaffarkelshac> wait so the update is messing with x?
<askand> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=743748 these people also having problem after updating the kernel and using ati just like me, I suggest you wait  if you are using ATI
<Turski> BadRobot: imho kernel update is safe
<BadRobot> ok
<bazhang> update to what?
<Turski> at least if you dont have ati
<Turski> since looks like it has some problems
<bazhang> to -13?
<dotech> what swap size do you pick if you have 8gb of ram?
<Turski> -14?
<askand> BadRobot: If the kernel breaks for you you can choose to start an older kernel in GRUB
<BadRobot> i don't mind if mess up my box,it's just for testing but my laptop i need to sure
<dotech> i used to just go by ram size * 2, but that seems like major overkill now
<bazhang> haha
<T1m0thy> lol
<T1m0thy> 16 gb swap space
<dotech> yealol
<cyclonut> dotech: honestly, I keep my swap at 1.5gb, never needed anything close to that.
<dotech> nice, i was thinking 2gb
<Turski> werent -14 released today for ubuntu?
<jaffarkelshac> how come ubuntu does not have system restore
<Turski> i think it get one update too today after release
<BadRobot> my is1.2 gb too
<Turski> got*
<Turski> i have 10 Gb swap :)
<T1m0thy> jaffarkelshac, You can tar / :p
<dotech> haha
<Turski> and 2 Gb ram
<Turski> swap is never used :P
<dotech> i doubt my swap will see much action with 8gb of ram, but you never know ;)
<Turski> :P
<BadRobot> i am putting more RAM on my laptop.Do i need to set up swap again?
<Turski> why you should?
<jbroome> yeah, newegg is having a sale so i'm going to jump to 8gb
<bazhang> maybe when photoshop is open-sourced
<dotech> if you dont have enough swap thats the only reason you would increase it
<jaffarkelshac> thats a big file T1m0thy
<T1m0thy> <bazhang> maybe when photoshop is open-sourced <--- lol, In my dreams.
<TheInfinity> swap is never wrong :p
<dotech> the ram i got was $50 for 2 2gb modules
<Turski> :O
<dotech> newegg
<bazhang> wow
<dotech> mail in rebate
<BadRobot> Google is release Google photoshop,based on Adobe photoshop
<Turski> my ram was about 46€ for 2x1Gb
<jaffarkelshac> ram is getting soo cheap
<dotech> BadRobot, nice
<T1m0thy> Uh.. what BadRobot?
<jaffarkelshac> is google photoshop free
<dotech> i still use GIMP :)
<BadRobot> it should to be ready before summer in Europe
<T1m0thy> o.O
<T1m0thy> link?
<cyclonut> booogimp
<BadRobot> while Adobe is busy with AIR for Linux
<Turski> gimp is the best
<T1m0thy> I can use GIMP but not as well as PS.
<kane77> have you seen pixel? it looks kind of nice
<Turski> i have never used photo shop :P
<cyclonut> I am a fan of aviary
<cyclonut> the new online offering
<dotech> man i can't wait to get back in ubuntu
<cyclonut> http://a.viary.com/
<dotech> it's been a while since i had a desktop
<Turski> hehe
<BadRobot> yep.It's free it's the same adobe photoshop but w/o adobe's name
<jaffarkelshac> is anyone using  seahorse
<cyclonut> BadRobot: "same"
<quentusrex_> Is there any way to auto tab source code?
<dotech> vim :)
<dotech> emacs, any decent editor
<quentusrex_> I've been given over a thousand lines of source code that isn't tabbed properly....
<cyclonut> quentusrex_: if you put it into pastie itll usually do it, otherwise there is a gedit plugin that can do it too
<quentusrex_> what is the gedit plugin?
<kane77> quentusrex_, what is the language?
<quentusrex_> html and css
<cyclonut> quentusrex_: its called like autoindent or some such thing
<cyclonut> quentusrex_: I believe bluefish has autotabbing too
<kane77> there is package called hindent
<kane77> quentusrex_, ^^
<dotech> in vim i just select all the text in visual mode and press "=="
<dotech> that does it
<Pici> Theres sed...
<dotech> there's a million ways to do it hehe
<quentusrex_> :)
<kane77> there's xmoto
<Pici> s/    /\t/g
<quentusrex_> is bluefish a good programming ide?
<StereoSkit> hi all, i just dist-upgraded hardy today and when asked for a boot i did it, now the system wont load, it halts at the busybox !!!!, any workaround for this ?
<kane77> but anyways I'm glad I am running ubuntu.. I started installing gnome two days ago on gentoo and it's still crunching sources :/
<jaffarkelshac> my updates just installed, will be restarting, i hope it does not screw up
<quentusrex_> can gedit corrent bad indentions?
<quentusrex_> I need something that will corrently indent the code that is already there...
<joebob777as7> quentusrex_ kate
<quentusrex_> kate isn't in the ubuntu repositories... none of them...
<joebob777as7> quentusrex_ I just did a apt-cache search: kate - advanced text editor for KDE
<prana> quentusrex_: apt-get install tidy
<BadRobot> does someone knows how can i update some .deb files to getdeb.net?
<prana> quentusrex_: and possibly csstidy
<BadRobot> sorry i mean upload
<BadRobot> I am waiting for Koffice 2 ,quentusrex
<BadRobot> has some tried it?
<jaffarkelshac> i just updated, it did not mess with anything, everything is fine
<digin4> will there be another beta before the final?
<jaffarkelshac> not likely
<Pici> There is an RC
<orvokki> Hmm. My modutils has nvidia-kernel-nkc with content "alias char-major-195 nvidia". Should it be that way for nvidia-glx-new?
<w0nder> thoreauputic: i couldn't seem to get ALSA working i don't think.. someone was helping me yesterday and they walked me through this
<w0nder> (sorry, i had to step away)
<prana> what to install to play the .swf files generated by ooimpress swf export?
<mohamed> is there good way to separate partation e.g /home /usr ..etc, if this some partation r grow with time then how one manage this ?
<joebob777as7> prana windows xp :P
<prana> joebob777as7: ...thanks :p. trying to embed some animations in latex-generated pdf.
<KRF> mohamed, dont separate /usr...
<choro> anyone got netatalk to work with ssl? It doesn't seem to be possible :(
<prana> mohamed: just use a 10 GB / partition and the rest for /home.
<mohamed> thx KRF prana
<TCMC2010> I just install linux-xen, and I got the kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-14-xen but update-grub don't see it !
<TCMC2010> I'm using Hardy server
<co0lingFir3> hi folks! does anyone know if firefox 3 beta 5 is gonna make into the repos?
<jbroome> soonish
<rpedro> co0lingFir3: don't use firefox, it is too slow....
<co0lingFir3> jbroome: soonish next day or soonish next week?
<co0lingFir3> rpedro: what would u propose using instead?
<rpedro> co0lingFir3: apt-get install link2 , then links2 -g
<rpedro> apt-get install links2* :P
<PaulM> meh. my wireless just stopped working all of a sudden for no apparent reason, and doesn't seem to work after I reboot. didn't do ANYTHING other than put the machine in suspent. anyone have any ideas?
<TCMC2010> uuurrrgh... links2 !!  for god's sake
<TCMC2010> try Opera
<TCMC2010> :)
<co0lingFir3> rpedro: wow that browser looks horrible
<rpedro> nah
<prometheus> <3 links
<co0lingFir3> so is there any ETA for new firefox beta to be in repos?
<prometheus> if you are impatient just install it through them
<TCMC2010> yeah...  stable version of firefox comes in July...
<PaulM> woo
<PaulM> looking forward to that
<TCMC2010> so.. can anyone help me?! I just install linux-xen, and I got the kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-14-xen but update-grub don't see it !
<TCMC2010> I'm using Hardy server
<TCMC2010> 64bits
<jmehdi> I'd like to know which version of Firefox will be included in hardy release... a beta version?
<prometheus> a beta or an rc
<orvokki> TCMC2010: Eh, sounds like time to drop back to Firefox 2 for ubuntu-desktop then.
<prometheus> no final releases
<orvokki> Since Firefox 3 final can't make it for Hardy.
<BadRobot> FF3 Beta 5 was just released
<BadRobot> they will release the RC soon
<TCMC2010> i don't think so orvokki, Firefox 3 beta it's pretty stable to me...
<prometheus> firefox 3 will be released in mid to late june (what is on their website)
<TCMC2010> Gmail still Beta!
<TCMC2010> :)
<orvokki> TCMC2010: "Pretty stable" isn't enough. Hardy is LTS.
<BadRobot> Orvokki r u a Finn?
<jmehdi> not shipping a final version is quite strange for an LTS...
<jmehdi> orvokki, same ;)
<prometheus> they are doing alot of wierd things for this lts
<Melch> can someone help me iwth the upgrade please
<TCMC2010> orvokki, you right! Maybe is a good idea change to Firefox2 since 8.04 is LTS!
<prometheus> keep ff3 in the repos though
<orvokki> !info firefox-2
<ubotu> Package firefox-2 does not exist in hardy
<BadRobot> I think there is no meaning to keep FF2 to for a LTS release
<orvokki> Hmm.
<orvokki> BadRobot: No need to keep the stable release for a Long-Term Support version?
<BadRobot> Until when will they support FF2 after they release FF3?
<BadRobot> well,FF3 is stalbe enough
<BadRobot> stable
<TCMC2010> I agree.
<jmehdi> I've also a problem with firefox 3 beta (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/209401), folders location are not stable
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209401 in firefox "firefox3 .cfg file location" [Undecided,New]
<TCMC2010> FF3 is stable...   :P
<BadRobot> otherwise it wouldn't be Beta then a Alpha
<orvokki> *shrug* Devs don't think it's ready yet.
<orvokki> BadRobot: Beta is an unstable public testing version.
<jmehdi> it breaks my app
<orvokki> Prone for breaking.
<Lamego> not to mentiont hat a lot of extensions are not compatible with it
<orvokki> Indeed.
<BadRobot> i don't use much FF3 ,i use mostly Opera and Epiphany-Gecko and WebKit
<orvokki> Anyone using nvidia-glx-new?
<orvokki> What should the char-major say for /etc/modutils/nvidia-kernel-nkc?
<TCMC2010> I think it is not a big deal to stay with FF3.
<pepie34> i've got a regression with 2.6.24-14 madwifi-svn is not working anymore
<pepie34> i've got a lot of "Rx invalid nwid" and no dhcp lease
<PaulM> I'm also having wifi problems after the upgrade
<pepie34> 2.6.24-12 still working
<PaulM> yeah, but that doesn't work with my keyboard :/
<voidmage-away> firefox started taking up 1.8GB again today, is anyone else having this probleM?
<orvokki> Without any Java or so applets running?
<voidmage-away> pretty sure that's the case
<pepie34> by the way the madwifi driver in module-restricted is not up to date, not working with AR5418, i still need to compile the madwifi-svn by hanf
<Gnine> murrine theme got b0rked
<voidmage-away> i can try a new session
<pepie34> by hand
<orvokki> I'd have to say, no. I haven't had that problem. Pretty sure I'd notice it since I only have 2 GB RAM.
<pepie34> other person with wifi problem on the new kernel?
<TCMC2010> anyone knows why update-grub don't see my /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-14-xen kernel ?!
<Ibycus> hello?
<pepie34> hi
<Ibycus> got a (very tiny) issue with hardy heron
<Ibycus> compiz by default enables drop down shadows on the panels, this looks horrible
<TCMC2010> Hello Moto!
<TCMC2010> :-P
<Ibycus> i know you can turn it off in ccsm
<Ibycus> but why are they even enabled in the first place?
 * pepie34 is on a free hughs day
<Ibycus> would it be possible to turn these off in hardy by default
<nonix> Hmm, how much hd space does base (as installed from altcd) require? Planning to run several hardy beta instances within KVM for some testing purposes, wondering how much to allocate each...
<Ashex> is amarok 2.0 going to be included with hardy?
<TCMC2010> Ibycus, alt+F2 and run metacity --replace
<pepie34> where should i signal the wifi problem ?
<Luckrider> does anyone know if there is chan/server for Cwiid?
<Ibycus> TCMC2010: I know how to turn them off in compiz :-), I'm just questioning the wisdom of including them set in hardy heron by default
<TCMC2010> Ibycus, or maybe install and reconfigure your environment with: aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Gnine> that would kill compiz,Ashex
<TCMC2010> Ibycus, ok ok...
<TCMC2010> :)
<Ibycus> where would I suggest that perhaps they be turned off by default?
<voidmage-away> that's strange
<Gnine> "questioning the wisdom" ... next
<voidmage-away> now it's not doing it anymore
<Ashex> Gnine, how so?
<Ibycus> I know it's a really small niggling thing, but I do think it makes a big difference to how it looks
<lux0815> how can i deactivate pulseaudio and use esd in hardy?
<jaffarkelshac> how do i stop my num pad from moving my mouse
<nonix> Ibycus: and bunch of tiny raindrops make a river?
<Ibycus> nonix: well it's just polish isn't it
<jaffarkelshac> anyone around,
<jaffarkelshac> how do i stop my numpad from moving my mouse
<pepie34> bye
<Luckrider> try turning num lock on
<voidmage-away> i think it was an out of date extension doing it
<jaffarkelshac> Luckrider: it does not help
<voidmage-away> removed google gears (not compatible with firefox 3 and keeps checking for updates) and things look to be running smooth now
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> then I have no ideas
<Gnine> keypad shouldnt move mouse unless mapped that way
<Luckrider> exactly
<Luckrider> does anyone know if there is chan/server for Cwiid?
<webmaren> just ran latest updates and my xorg is defaulting to 800x600 on a 1280x800 screen
<Ibycus> Cwiid is the wii remote drivers?
<Luckrider> yeah
<jaffarkelshac> i dont know how this came about
<Ibycus> i seem to remember looking for an irc channel for that before and not finding one :-/
<Luckrider> oh
<Ibycus> i didn't put that much effort into looking though
<webmaren> update seems to have erased my nvidia-settings
<Luckrider> I was looking for one because I want help configuring it
<Ibycus> anyway, where do i go to make ui suggestions for hardy?
<jaffarkelshac> webmaren: mine too, and my compiz setting
<Ibycus> there must be a place?
<sourcemaker> can I use kde4 in hardy?
<Gnine> just because you dont like something does not mean others wouldnt
<Troofy> can anyone check that the app inspircd   exist in repos of the next ubuntu release?
<Ibycus> Gnine: Yes I understand that, but there must be a place to at least discuss it
<Ibycus> Gnine: Also, I think the shadows are only included because compiz puts shadows on everything by default, not through any considered design, and they really don't look quite right, there are a fair few forum posts about it
 * Troofy waits
<Gnine> thats not an issue whatsoever.. other than you not liking it
<jaffarkelshac> Troofy: modular irc written in  C++ is what i get its there
<Gnine> !info inspircd
<ubotu> Package inspircd does not exist in hardy
<jaffarkelshac> yes it does
<Lamego> Gnine, not really, it maybe an issue, if most people dont'e like it, that is why suchs decisions have discussions
<Troofy> jaffarkelshac yes. can you tell the exact package name and version?
<sourcemaker> !kde4
<orvokki> Finally.
<orvokki> Got this mess fixed.
<nonix4> hmm, add to wishlist: make guided installation refuse to install to too small hd :)
<Gnine> so far i have seen one person saying so , Lamego .. unless you are #2
<jaffarkelshac> Troofy: 1.171
<jaffarkelshac> Troofy: sorry 1.1.17
<Lamego> Gnine, that is not the point, the point is that you are trying to block someone, with "Your oppinion has no value" when he is just trying to bring something into discussion
<Ibycus> Gnine: It's the sort of thing that most people wouldn't bother going on to irc to ask about it, in fact, I would suggest most people don't even really realise what it is exactly that makes it look different - I know I didn't really figure it out when I turned compiz on first
<Gnine> thats what you say..
<Troofy> jaffarkelshac thanks. its 18 as the latest. i think. dont know why ubuntu is lazy
<Troofy> updating
<jaffarkelshac> Troofy: you welcme
<jaffarkelshac> does anyone use seahorse
<Ibycus> jaffarkelshac: i do
<Ibycus> jaffarkelshac: or i did on gutsy anyway
<orvokki> How would you define a "too small hard disk", btw?
<sourcemaker> which kde version are you using... kde3 or kde4?
<jaffarkelshac> Ibycus: do you have a problem where when you try to save a publick key from "find remove keys" it would not accept the .asc
<jaffarkelshac> it keep saying invalid file format
<jaffarkelshac> i have to copy the armoured text and paste
<Ibycus> I don't remember every having that problem, but i don't think I ever tried to save a public key
<Ibycus> do you want me to try it now on hardy?
<jaffarkelshac> if it would not be a bother Ibycus
<nonix4> orvokki: well anything that doesn't have at least a megabyte free after installation of base, really...
<nonix4> orvokki: ie 2 gigabyte usb stick
<Ibycus> jaffarkelshac: will do in five minutes, gimme a bit
<jaffarkelshac> take your time
<webmaren> i can't activate nvidia driver now
<Ibycus> Gnine: well is there somewhere i can go at least to voice a opinion
<orvokki> nonix4: What if the user is planning to have a RAM disk for writing and only keep the actual system permanent?
<webmaren> stuck on 800x600 resolution
<jaffarkelshac> webmaren: is this after update?
<webmaren> yeah
<nonix4> orvokki: well my point is guided installation on 2 gigabyte fails mid-install when pkgs don't fit.
<webmaren> it wiped my nvidia-settings module
<jaffarkelshac> just fixed mine, i edited the xorg.conf myself
<Gnine>  Ibycus try #ubuntu-dev
<orvokki> nonix4: Well, it should warn, yes.
<orvokki> Estimates are fairly reliable on non-compressed filesystems.
<webmaren> jaffarkelshac: pastebin pls?
<jaffarkelshac> webmaren, paste your xorg for me.
<webmaren> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62064/
<jaffarkelshac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6439/
<jaffarkelshac> thats what i editted mine to get.
<Gnine> murrine theme has update
<TCMC2010> howto use only linux-xen kernel on Hardy ?
<Gnine> check system>administration>hardware drivers to enable nvidia proprietary driver - also check system>preferences>screen resolution or Screens and Graphics (if available)
<Jkelshac> webmaren, did it work?
<webmaren> haven'n't tried yet
<PaulM> got my wireless back working again, no clue hwo
<Gilou> aaaah, it's fun to debug a kernel using pictures
<Gilou> :p
<Gnine> that vesa driver might be the issue
<PolitikerNEU> Just to say: I have figured out that actually my wlan is working in hardy, but strangely it hasn't got the standard name "eth1" but rather it is called "wlan0_rename" - but it works perfectly, sorry @ all
<PaulM> PolitikerNEU: that's related to having more than one driver intsalled for it
<PolitikerNEU> ah - ok, thanks
<PaulM> the wireless faq/walkthroug hthing (don't have a link) has some good info on it
<PolitikerNEU> hmm ... ok, but since it works now - I got no more problems (maybe I'll read the faq sometime)
<PaulM> yeah
<dooglus> I just rebooted and saw a corrupted message twice at the same time - snapshot: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/battery2.png
<orvokki> Hmm.
<dooglus> any idea which package to report that against?
<orvokki> Gstreamer just stopped working for me.
<webmaren> still not working
<w0nder> so... sound issues in hardy?
<webmaren> latest update fixes sound
<w0nder> can someone help me out?
<w0nder> oh?
<w0nder> when was that? i updated today
<webmaren> but may break your video driver
<webmaren> well it fixed my sound at least
<Gnine> !launchpad | dooglus
<ubotu> dooglus: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<w0nder> hmm.. so how do i make sound work?
<orvokki> Oh, right. Wasn't just Gstreamer then. Alsa just decided to die. :)
<w0nder> ??
<bjwebb> hi
<bjwebb> hi
<Gnine> !sound | w0nder
<ubotu> w0nder: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bjwebb> boot won't get past spinny timer again :S
<w0nder> how do i re-enable the volume control? i hid it
<w0nder> nevermind, found it
<Jkelshac> how come dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does not really offer any options whatsoever to do with my graphics or monitor it all seems to be about keyboard
<w0nder> lol i don't have ALSA in the list
<w0nder> just OSS
<dooglus> Gnine: I was asking which package
<orvokki> Gnine: Well, for me sound worked with 2.6.24-12-generic and doesn't work with 2.6.24-14-rt so I might suspect Alsa support is currently broken.
<orvokki> Sigh, I should probably boot 2.6.24-14-generic to see if it's -rt that messes it up.
<Gnine> i use pulseaudio. even though no issues with alsa here anyhow
<orvokki> Same kernel as I mentioned?
<w0nder> well how do i get either ALSA or Pulse installed?
<Gnine> yes, -generic
<w0nder> OSS is all that's listed
<Gnine> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<itsbland> wow this is nice
<itsbland> if you mouse over an mp3 or any media sound files, the first couple of seconds would start playing
<Gnine> it works with alsa.. but it is also included in 8.04
<Jkelshac> how can i stop my numpad from moving my mouse even with num lock on
<orvokki> Gnine: My mistake, I had forgot to install linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-14-rt.
<xtknight> can i mount a RAID disk using the Desktop CD (create /dev/md device thru mdadm create/assemble), and install it via ubiquity?
<xtknight> install to it*
<balgarath> anyone had trouble out of xgl after updating?  I had to uninstall it to get everything to boot correctly...
<karmelek> hello everyone
<Jkelshac> hello
<balgarath> howdy
<karmelek> i have got small problem with my digital camera on ubuntu hardy
<orvokki> Right, feeling pretty confident towards Hardy now.
<patifa> has the updater been fixed yet?
<karmelek> now when I try to connect it
<karmelek> i have got Error initializing camera: -53 in gnome
<pleaseandthankyo> have you ever been bullied extensively by your psychologist or someone lower than you who assumes the role of psychologist? what to do when your psychologist see you and know what your problems are and then bully me/you? what would you do? would you change your career so you can become a psychologist? you can't get helped with the police because police helps them.
<karmelek> it used to work some time ago
<Jkelshac> what has that got to do with ubuntu
<karmelek> could somebody help me with this camera?
<Gnine> !offtopic | pleaseandthankyo
<ubotu> pleaseandthankyo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<balgarath> its symbolic.  you = ubuntu; bully = windows; police = microsoft;
<Luckrider> lol
<Gnine> its still offtopic
<Gnine> even in #offtopic
<balgarath> true
<bjwebb> s/-offtopic/-allhellletloose
<balgarath> I guess I'm off topic too
<balgarath> !offtopic | balgarath
<pleaseandthankyo> have you ever been bullied extensively by your psychologist(who knows what your problems are inside out) or someone lower than you who assumes the role of psychologist? what to do when your psychologist see you and know what your problems are and then bully me/you? what would you do? would you change your career so you can become a psychologist? you can't get helped with the police because police help
<pleaseandthankyo> s them.
<Gnine> !ops | pleaseandthankyo
<ubotu> pleaseandthankyo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<T1m0thy> hasy so um my gf laft me wat do i do?!?!?!!
<Jkelshac> what is this turning into
<T1m0thy> haha
<T1m0thy> I was kidding.
<Jkelshac> oh thank GOd
<balgarath> E-Jerry Springer
<kane77> T1m0thy, yeah, right...
<kane77> like we believe you!
<kane77> :)
<T1m0thy> lol
<balgarath> so - nobody has had any trouble from xserver-xgl on an update?
<T1m0thy> Not I.
<PaulM> mine is fine
<Exilant> someone in here who also uses konqueror and knows sth. about the flash problem?
<Jkelshac> how come dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does not really offer any options whatsoever to do with my graphics or monitor it all seems to be about keyboard
<karmelek> so nobody would help me :( cu another time
<RAOF> Jkelshac: Because it's all autodetected now.
<RAOF> balgarath: Hm, what problem have you hod with xserver-xgl?
<balgarath> RAOF, after updating (I'm using Ubuntu Studio btw), I got the error gnome-settings-manager failed to launch at boot, and when I tried to open it after I booted.  My theme wouldn't load, and my video was very slow.  Not to mention frequent lockups.  apt-get remove xserver-xgl fixed it, and if I try to re-install the problems come back.
<prakriti> will wine and native games like doom3 have any issues with pulse?
<prakriti> I guess pulse runs on top of alsa so my guess is no right?
<RAOF> prakriti: Wine will, it's alsa driver is crap.
<RAOF> balgarath: Uuurgh.  Well, at least you probably don't _need_ xserver-xgl :/
<w0nder> i dont get this
<w0nder> i just installed alsa with module-assistant
<w0nder> but when i try to do     sudo alsa force-reload
<w0nder> i get Loading ALSA sound driver modules: (none to reload)
<ltracy> If I want to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy, do I download an ISO or is there an upgrade manager route available?
<RAOF> balgarath: Xgl is basically evil, and not really maintained.
<pleaseandthankyo> do you know me inside out?
<karmelek> iter: you can do it by update manager
<Lamego> ltracy, check the topic
<balgarath> RAOF, Right, I don't need it :)  But the main thing I miss is not being able to drag windows to my other workspace, or switch to it with my mouse wheel
<karmelek> ltracy: ^
<PaulM> ltracy: the update manager doesn't always work right, so beware
<PaulM> (it hosed my system)
<ltracy> Sorry and thanks
<ltracy> hmmm
<patifa> ltracy: the ISO works too, you can instruct the upgrade manager to use the CD directly.
<Ashex> is anyone running Kubuntu?
<RAOF> balgarath: That's provided by Compiz, not Xgl.  And drivers have got better, so you can (probably) use Compiz without XGL.
<patifa> Though by now, everything on the CD is old.
<Ashex> I need someone else to try launching katapult and see if the alt+space hotkey works
<itsbland> I wanna try KDE 4.1...I guess it'll have to wait til 8.10
<orvokki> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in hardy
<orvokki> *sigh*
<Ashex> orvokki, enable the partner repos
<Ashex> So nobody is running kde?
<Ashex> I want to file this bug report, but I have to verify it with someone who did a vanilla install
<pen> why emerald is slowing down compiz so much? is there a solution to this? I want emerald themes...
<Exilant> Ashex: if i press alt-space, a katapult shows up
<Ashex> Exilant, nutters
<Ashex> for some reason, the window properties appears instead
 * Gilou can finally boot the latest kernel with acpi=off..
<Exilant> not sure what is supposed to happen though
<balgarath> RAOF - what do I need to do to get the Compiz things working then? Even though they are checked in CCSM, they aren't working.  If I go to Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects tab, None is selected, but if I try to select Normal I get "The Composite extension is not available"
 * Gilou wants Intel to develop a proper DSDT for his laptop
<RAOF> Gilou: You'd be wanting to ask your laptop vendor, not intel :)
<RAOF> balgarath: What gfx card da you have in there?
<orvokki> Ashex: No help, still no Opera.
<orvokki> Maybe there just isn't Opera in partner repos for Hardy?
<Gilou> RAOF> no, it's an intel thing for the centrino platform
<|DuReX|> damn, I bougt myself a new TV card to use under ubuntu, read that the Hauppauge HVR-1300 was supported, plugged it in my computer, seems like it gets recognised
<Gilou> though it's an acer
<Ashex> orvokki, you did apt-get update too?
<happytiger> sudo aptitude install linux-generic ..
<happytiger> The following packages are BROKEN:
<happytiger>   linux-restricted-modules-generic
<orvokki> Ashex: ...
<Ashex> orvokki, that's all I needed to do to install opera
<|DuReX|> but I get cx22702_readreg: readreg error (ret == -121) :(
<orvokki> Of course.
<Ashex> hmm
<orvokki> Ashex: Pastebin me your sources.list?
<Gilou> hm there is a bios update
<RAOF> Gilou: Yeah, but Acer are the guys who write the bios (and the DSDT), right?
<Gilou> I don't think so
<Gilou> anyway, it doesn't matter, whoever I will ask to do it, they won't comply :p
<Ashex> orvokki, http://pastebin.ca/970119
<Gilou> I'll try the bios update once I'll have a CD at hand because I can't run the windows flasher..
<balgarath> RAOF, I have a Dell Inspiron 1501, its an ATI graphics card - not all that awesome.   One sec and I'll have which card it is
<Ashex> orvokki, line 47/48
<pen> there is no sound in miro if i open my firefox
<pen> how to solve this?
<balgarath> RAOF, ATI Radeon Xpress 1100
<Gnine> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<RAOF> balgarath: Hm.  I think that should work with compiz and the fglrx driver.
<RAOF> balgarath: Have you edited your xorg.conf at any point?
<balgarath> RAOF, nope
<orvokki> Ashex: Still nothing.
<Ashex> orvokki, that is really weird
<balgarath> RAOF, think the "The Composite extension is not available" might have something to do with it? Also, on the visual effects tab - custom is not an option anymore - only none normal and extra
<Ashex> dpkg info shows I install opera from the partner repos
<Ashex> installed*
<RAOF> balgarath: So, the 'custom' option will show up when you have the simple-ccsm package installed.
<orvokki> They couldn't have removed the .deb, could they?
<RAOF> balgarath: The Composite error is your problem, yes.
<Ashex> orvokki, nah, that wouldn't make sense
<e\ectro_> looks like a buncha upgrades released today.  They've been getting few and far between
<RAOF> balgarath: Can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<balgarath> RAOF, will do
<lucasvo> hi
<lucasvo> I have a problem with my sound wifi. it looks like suddenly, after an upgrade, my soundcard and wifi kernel modules were missing
<orvokki> Ashex: Meh, whatever. I don't need it just now.
<orvokki> Oi.
<lucasvo> I know that I solved this last time it occurred by installingthis package: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-386
<orvokki> Ashex: Do you have i386?
<lucasvo> this time, this does not work anymore
<Ashex> orvokki, yeah
<balgarath> RAOF, http://www.pastie.org/174868
<orvokki> Ashex: I have amd64. Seems Opera has no binaries for amd64 Linux.
<Ashex> orvokki, ah, that would make sense
<Exilant> hm, katapult seems quite nice
<orvokki> http://www.opera.com/download/index.dml?custom=yes This would confirm it.
<ltracy> what is this 64kb/s download rate about in the upgrade?  Is this normal?
<Lamego> it all depends on the mirror you are using
<RAOF> balgarath: So, I'd suggest you remove the "Section "Extensions"" bit at the end where you explicitly disable Composite :)
<Ashex> well, I managed a workaround for the katapult issue
<orvokki> Ashex: Ah, well. The i386 binary worked without installing.
<keit1> in the new nautilus that will ship with hardy is there an option to view folders with the "show in groups" like what is seen in xp.  was an ultra slick way to view your music collection
<Ashex> launch it from terminal, hit ctrl+c to bring up dialoge, and add an alternate shortcut
<balgarath> RAOF, will do...wonder how that got there...
<PaulM> damnit it would be so easy, but I don't want to write a patch for xorg to fix emulatewheel to work the way I want
<balgarath> RAOF, brb :)
<Fade> man. trackerd is really hammering my system.
<linux26> HOWTO create an unkillable process: open a terminal, type "totem Video/Some_movie.avi", and then go back to the terminal window and do Ctrl-C
<linux26> HOWTO create an unkillable process: type "totem Video/Some_movie.avi", and then go back to the terminal window and do Ctrl-C
<linux26> (sorry if I repeated the message)
<Ashex> what's the custom desktop effects app called?
<Ashex> I want to add a rule to not apply effects to katapult
<linux26> Ashex: you mean the configurator?
<Ashex> it adds a nasty border on it
<Ashex> linux26, yeah
<linux26> Ashex: something along the lines of compiz-*
<Ashex> hmm
<nemo> linux26: no such problem here
<nemo> linux26: do you, by any chance, have any dead mount points that totem could be attempting to read?
<nemo> linux26: like, for example, is df   hanging?
<linux26> nemo: no, it's right in my home dir
<nemo> that doesn't matter
<linux26> nemo: no fs problems either
<nemo> alrighty. well. that's the typical thing that causes an IO sleep
<linux26> nemo: and df works just fine
<linux26> nemo: yes, it created 10 threads and one of them is consuming 100% of my CPU power
<nemo> ok. that's a tad unusual
<Ashex> linux26, is it using emerald? or just kwin for window decoration
<nemo> have you already pulled up an strace and checked lsof?
<nemo> linux26: anything in dmesg?
<nemo> and on stderr?
<linux26> nemo: on stderr i got something
<linux26> Ashex: it's compiz by default unless you've installed something else
<Ashex> hmm
<orvokki> Ashex: Heh, just did comparison with Acid3 test: FF3 b4 got 68/100. Opera 9.50b got 61/100 and segfaulted. ;>
<PaulM> ok this is strange... if I change any keybinding at all with the compiz manager, it makes it so that left clicking something picks it up to move it. lovely.
<linux26> Ashex: and unless you're using Kubuntu I think
<Ashex> orvokki, haha, very nice
<linux26> nemo: totem: pulsecore/thread-posix.c:194: pa_tls_set: Assertion `pthread_setspecific(t->key, userdata) == 0' failed.
<Ashex> linux26, I'm running Kubuntu
<nemo> orvokki: supposedly is mostly passes now, except for some stuttering issues.
<Ashex> I'm really tempted to completely blow out my preferences
<linux26> Ashex: I really don't know for kubuntu, sorry
<balgarath> RAOF, works :)  I think it works better than it did before the upgrade actually
<nemo> orvokki: given the FF3 code freeze, only FF4 will pass acid4
<Ashex> I've been using the same home folder for the past 3 years
<Ashex> so I've got settings from dapper still
<orvokki> nemo: Agh, God, that might mean we already have Acid4 or Acid5 when FF4 passes Acid3...
<linux26> Ashex: it's been a few times I've blew my prefs because my system had problems
<linux26> nemo: nothing in dmesg
<linux26> nemo: only that thing in stderr
<Ashex> linux26, yeah, I'm using kopete and kgpg along with a bunch of other kde apps
<Ashex> so I have to go into .kde and pull random files out to preserve things
<linux26> Ashex: try _not_ deleting their config files
<linux26> Ashex: sure
<Ashex> linux26, yeah, I wrote a script awhile back that backed up the appropriate files
<RAOF> balgarath: Yeah.  Xgl really isn't very nice at all ;)
<Ashex> then I deleted it by accident because it had to sit in .kde to work properly -_-
<Fade> the kde3-kde4 thing is iffy.
<linux26> Ashex: ouch
<Ashex> I was still learning bash when I was writing it, so it would die when it tried access a folder that started with a .
<balgarath> RAOF, appreciate the help
<Who_> Anyone got any idea why I have what looks like a dim screen but is actually the result of flickering dark horizontal lines accross the screen?
<Who_> very thin lines
<adlin5000> need a little help whenever I reboot evolution-data-server-2.22 process starts and runs one of my cores at 100% and I have to kill the process. I'm running 8.04 beta fully updated
<Who_> I am on an old P2 with a Trident Cyber 9525 video controller
<num> hello, i've done an hardy upgrade, which downloaded a new kernel 2.6.24-14, when i now boot my notebook it hangs on every new boot on a different driver. once at the iwl3945 driver loading, once at the ricoh-mmc driver. may there be something i miss or isn't done automaticaly?
<briareos90> i tried to use update manager to upgrade to hardy , realized my net was too slow and cancelled it. But now whenever i run update manager it is showing loads of updates with packages with 'ubuntu3' in their names
<linux26> nemo: ** I just did a kernel update | restarting system and checking if error still present
<briareos90> is there any way i can fix this ?
<karmelek> i can't connect my canon to ubntu 8.04
<Lamego> interrupting a disto upgrade is *bad* :P
<karmelek> system shows Error initializing camera: -53 when i click on camera icon
<karmelek> i want to download my photos
<karmelek> f-spot also could not connect to my camera
<adlin5000> anyone else getting a runaway evolution-data-server-2.22 process?
<jimiridge> mass storage digital cam or webcam
<PaulM> ok that's an oddity
<karmelek> jimiridge: it shows as a digital camera in Computer
<PaulM> in compiz: the window menu mouse shortcut and the move window shortcut are somehow tied together
<karmelek> it used to work some time ago
<jimiridge> does dmesg show the cam as being detected as a mass storage possibly sda sdb block device
<tecywiz121> hey
<bjwebb> hi
<tecywiz121> any one know where I can find help to install a keymap
<karmelek> jimiridge: last few lines http://www.wklej.org/id/aac7cd12fe
<karmelek> i disconnected it before and connected again
<tecywiz121> PS: Hardy rox, not one gnome-settings-manager problem yet ^^
<jimiridge> hmm thats what my webcam was showing without the driver to create the /dev/video0 link
<karmelek> lsusb shows Bus 001 Device 008: ID 04a9:311a Canon, Inc.
<mynyml> i just got emerald and there's no repositories tab in the settings manager. anyone here had this issue?
<karmelek> jimiridge: i can't find nothing useful in the net
<alan_m> I keep having to force the hardware testing to quit, is this a known issue? it keeps freezing on mouse detection, im running a hp pavilion dv1000t laptop.
<jimiridge> karmelek, found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/117247
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117247 in ubuntu "faliure to import photos from Canon S3-IS  (dup-of: 91265)" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91265 in edgy-backports "backported libgphoto can't import from canon S1 IS version from egdy does" [High,Confirmed]
<pen> do anyone know what sound engine miro is using?
<karmelek> i didn't think to connect the error with my camera model
<RAOF> pen: Xine, by default.
<tecywiz121> ahhh stupid keymaps
<pen> omg, same xine???
<karmelek> jimiridge: i know english a little but i don't understood everything - what should i do now?
<alan_m> nevermind, i found my solution on my own bug #203395
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203395 in hardware-monitor "hardward testing for laptop freezes in hardy heron at mouse test" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203395
<pen> is there a way to make xine support pulseaudio?
<jimiridge> karmelek,  sudo gnome-volume-manager-gthumb %h
<pen> both apps I use like amarok and miro can't play audio when I open Firefox or rhythmbox
<tecywiz121> pen, theres a wrapper i think
<pen> tecywiz121: how to do it?
<tecywiz121> pen, lemme find it brb
<pen> tecywiz121: thx
<jimiridge> karmelek, and/or  sudo f-spot
<karmelek> jimiridge: thank you so much
<karmelek> the first one was correct
<alan_m> jimiridge, who has control over the status of bugs? the developers?
<jimiridge> heh i think we do
<tecywiz121> pen, its in the libasound2-plugins deb
<dotech> yayyy hardware is here :)!
<dotech> time to build the best ubuntu server in the state
<pen> tecywiz121: just install that deb?
<alan_m> jimiridge, because i can definately change the status of bug #203395 to confirmed :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203395 in hardware-monitor "hardward testing for laptop freezes in hardy heron at mouse test" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203395
<alan_m> oh hush ubotu, lol
<karmelek> jimiridge: have a nice day or night ;-)
<jimiridge> prolly people who build packages/make deb's and upload them to the mirrors/repo's
<DanielRM> dotech, surely any Linux server is already amongst the best in the state?
<HorizonXP> any news on Firefox 3 beta 5?
<tecywiz121> pen, thats part of it, to get ALSA to actually use pulseauido, you would have to edit the also config files
<tecywiz121> pen, thats a tad beyond me, sorry
<alan_m> ok, guess im gonna have to go track someone down heh
<pen> oh
<pen> tecywiz121: but thx for the help
<dotech> DanielRM, of course
<jimiridge> and hey what do you know that "partial upgrade nonsense form lastnight has already been fixed
<DanielRM> :)
<dotech> this one is special though, since it has the best user in the state ;)
<tecywiz121> pen, no problem, at least its a start eh?
<jimiridge> from*
<DanielRM> lol
<pen> tecywiz121: let me test
<alan_m> yeah, that partial upgrade junk was driving me crazy as well jimiridge
<DanielRM> Anyway, I think I was here for a reason...
<pen> tecywiz121: well, still no sound
<jimiridge> big update
<tecywiz121> pen, found something :D
<jimiridge> 95 pkgz
<alan_m> jimiridge, thats kinda small actually heh
<tecywiz121> pen, try this, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio , in the ALSA configuration section
<DanielRM> Ah, yes! Has anyone here had problems with the nvidia-glx-new driver when upgrading to the latest kernel in Hardy?
<dotech> i'll find out, i have 2 of those cards in here.
<dotech> its not really a server, its a desktop hehe
<pen> tecywiz121: k
<DanielRM> lol
<orvokki> DanielRM: Did you remember to install linux-restricted-modules for your new kernel?
<tecywiz121> pen, Does that help at all?
<pen> tecywiz121: do I need to logout first?
<Exilant> btw, is there any eta for the new restricted modules?
<DanielRM> Ah, it wasn't installed by apt-get at the time of the upgrade, as I've just found out. Downloading now, so should hopefully fix it.
<pen> tecywiz121: :D it works now
<pen> tecywiz121: works like a charm
<pen> tecywiz121: thx
<tecywiz121> pen, really?  Thats awesome :)
<Zelut> this page refers to upgrading via the alternate CD:
<Zelut> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#head-7311a7de9fdf1ca310c6937460c0a9d33f54279d
<DanielRM> Just finished installing, so will reboot in to the new kernel.
<DanielRM> Thanks. :)
<Zelut> is this supported for LTS to LTS?
<Flannel> Zelut: It should be, yes.
<Zelut> Flannel: I'll give 'er a test then.  I'm doing a series on upgrading on ubuntu-tutorials during the 3 week countdown :)
<|DuReX|> http://pastebin.com/m61491e91 <- my dmesg output, I have no id how to solve this :( somebody could help me ?
<Flannel> Zelut: I filed a bug (that was since resolved) regarding kernel metapackages for D->H (all the old arches), so if the script itself doesn't work, you still ought to be able to do it by hand (change sources, dist-upgrade)
<Flannel> Zelut: From the .list file though, doesn't look like those changes were put into the beta.  Be sure to file a bug, or when I get home, I'll wrestle up the number for you, and you can comment.  Since all those transitional packages should be there for upgrades without the script
<pen> Do anyone here experience slow down in performance when you use any mozillla products? like firefox or thunderbird?
<Zelut> Flannel: ok, I'll test it and see what I come up with.
<Zelut> pen: I find FF3bX much faster than it was previously..
<pen> Zelut: for me it's not, it slows down my system and crash very often
<pen> Zelut: I don't know why
<patifa> Could someone tell me what they see for a specific location in the world clock?
<Zelut> pen: don't know what to tell you.. haven't had the same problem.
<pen> Zelut: do you use compiz with emerald?
<Zelut> pen: I don't have any effects on, no.
<DanielRM> pen: I use Compiz and Emerald. Why?
<pen> DanielRM: I don't know why firefox is slowing down my compiz so much. And if I turn compiz off firefox would be fast again
<pen> DanielRM: why?
<pen> It shouldn't be the problem
<DanielRM> pen: Wait, say that again: is it Fx slowing down Compiz or vice-versa?
<pen> I don't know
<DanielRM> pen: Well, do you have a slow Compiz with Fx closed?
<pen> DanielRM: the opposite, I have a smooth compiz anomation if I close FF or thunderbird
<pen> *animation
<DanielRM> pen: Sounds like Gecko slowing down Compiz, then.
<jk_> i neeeed some help my ubuntu wont boot i get a busy box shell
<patifa> jk_ any errors?
<DanielRM> pen: Perhaps an extension you have installed on either or both? Badly coded ones can be a real pain in the backside for performance.
<pen> DanielRM: is there a safemode in firefox?
<patifa> I know of one great way involving ASUS and SATA to drop to busybox in hardy all the time.
<jk_> patifa, nothing at all, just boots normally, the loading bar comes and then into busy box shell
<DanielRM> pen: Hmmm, on Windows there is. Let me just check the terminal for Ubuntu.
<DanielRM> pen: yes.
<DanielRM> pen: firefox -safe-mode
<patifa> First install of hardy, or new?
<patifa> (for jk_)
<pen> DanielRM: k, thx
<patifa> errr, "or not?"
<jk_> patifa, it has been working fine for a week or so
<patifa> did you just do an update?
<jk_> i updated it this earlier this evening,  i have had multiple restarts into windows with no problem
<pen> DanielRM: still, firefox make compiz choppy
<patifa> You may have updated and gotten a kernel/driver mixup.
<b4l74z4r> i'm trying to install a wine .deb file with gdebi and it says that libldap2 dependency is not satisfiable, i installed libldap2 with synaptic but i still get the error message in gdebi, what is wrong?
<patifa> I nearly shot myself in the foot with the updater yesterday.
<aaahhh> so kernel update
<aaahhh> it puts that the kernel is server
<aaahhh> in grub
<aaahhh> even though the package is generic
<DanielRM> pen: Hmmm. You're using the latest version of your gfx card driver, I assume. System specs?
<patifa> jk_ can you still use grub to boot the old kernel version?
<pen> DanielRM: Core 2 Duo T5450, 8400M GS
<pen> DanielRM: isn't that good enough?
<beshy> is anyone here familiar with touchpad malfunctions? mine flat out doesn't work and causes the keyboard to become unresponsive if touched
<jk_> well, i just booted into windows and restarted it is now working. i am so relieved
<pen> DanielRM: I think it's not with my spec but FF itself
<pen> DanielRM: Memory Leak probably...
<patifa> Magic kernel repair again? dang
<DanielRM> pen: That sounds more than good enough, so probably memory leak, yes.
<pen> DanielRM: dang
<DanielRM> pen: Although they were supposed to have fixed most of the leaks.
<pen> DanielRM: I hate that
<patifa> I just saw one of those on the website where someone says they didn't change a thing and another reboot made it magically work. :P
<jk_> i am on the verge of permanently switching to ubuntu, dont want any hickhops
<pen> DanielRM: I suppose FF is fast but I'm wrong with compiz
<jk_> the magic of reboot
<gluer> updates broke my nvidia res, back at 800*600
<jk_> i got that too gluer
<jk_> but i fixed it
<gluer> jk: how?
<mc-george> guys, does anyone know if the headphone jack sensing problem is fixed in 8.04?
<pen> DanielRM: is there a way to exclude FF in compiz so compiz won't render all that animation on FF?
<DanielRM> pen: Try Opera. It's not open-source, annoyingly, but I found it a brilliant browser when I used it, and relatively low memory usage. I switched to Fx after accidentally vowing not to use proprietary software. -_-
<jk_> i added some lines in my xorg.conf and its working fine
<pen> DanielRM: ok
<DanielRM> pen: Let me have a look. Depends on which effects.
<gluer> jk: which card do you use?
<DanielRM> pen: Which effects do you apply?
<jk_> 7300gt
<gluer> im using a 7600
<pen> DanielRM: you mean animation?
<DanielRM> pen: Yes.
<jk_> i did not install any nvidia drivers, just using what came as standard when i installed hardy
<pen> DanielRM: Vacuum, Dodge, and Magic lamb
<pen> *lamp
<gluer> yeh me too
<jk_> just tweaked the xorg
<jk_> what is the desired res you want gluer
<m1r> hello , anyone having problems with instlling amarok on 8.04 ?
<DanielRM> pen: Vacuum and Dodge?
<pen> DanielRM: yea
<patifa> oh and gluer: If the res you're about to pick breaks everything and makes the screen unreadable, use the fix X mode in the recovery mode to make things happy again.
<gluer> jk: 1680*1050
<askand> Is there a way I can change the way it works whn I start type something in the adressbar to make it work like in firefox 2?
<DanielRM> pen: Ah.
<gluer> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gluer> jk:
<gluer> is that correct
<mc-george> does anyone know if the headphone jack sensing problem is fixed in 8.04?
<crimsun> mc-george: could you be more precise, please?  There are /so/ many jack sensing issues.
<jk_> gluer, yeah
<mc-george> crimsun: distorted noise all the time
<mrooney> hello everyone, I just installed IronPython but I can't figure out how to run it, I would expect there to be a command like ironpython or ironpythonconsole, but neither appear to work, anyone know?
<jk_> that worked for me, but in hardy it does not offer any graphics options at all
<gluer> jk: this is the 3rd time an update has broken the res..
<pen> DanielRM: hm, I disble animation for FF and now the rest of the window is faster
<pen> DanielRM: :)
<crimsun> mc-george: I'm still in need of much more detail.
<DanielRM> pen: So problem solved? I wasn't much help if so.
<pen> DanielRM: I think so
<jk_> oh my res did not work when i installed the first time, tweaked it and then it workd. and i updated and it went back.
<mc-george> crimsun: whenever my headphones are plugged in, I hear random white noise, even with music and movies playing
<pen> DanielRM: but I still thx for inspiration :)
<DanielRM> pen: OK. Sorry I couldn't help more, but glad you got it sorted. :)
<askand> what is Ubuntu 8.04.1?
<pen> DanielRM: btw, can you do that partial update?
<crimsun> mc-george: please run the alsa-info.sh script referenced on DebuggingSoundProblems
<jk_> gluer, i am actually goin got mess it up again and see how i fixed it
<patifa> WTF?  about:config in firefox talks about "Voding my warrenty"
<crimsun> askand: it's the point release
<askand> is it hardy+½ or something?
<DanielRM> pen: Yes, but I had to use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade rather than the GUI tool.
<gluer> jk: ok
<mc-george> crimsun: I'm sorry, I don't know how to do that
<pen> DanielRM: so command prompt worked?
<crimsun> mc-george: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<DanielRM> pen: Yes, eventually.
<pen> DanielRM: Is it a good update?
<mc-george> crimsun: do I run in terminal?
<crimsun> mc-george: using bash, yes.
<DanielRM> pen: Actually, I don't know yet. I need to reboot into the new kernel - had a bit of trouble with the nvidia driver at first so I'm currently in the earlier kernel.
<crimsun> mc-george: please read the directions.
<DanielRM> pen: It boots quicker, though.
<askand> crimsun:  ok so even after 8.04 bugs that isnt sexurity bugs will keep getting fixed (unlike in gutsy) until 8.04.1?
<DanielRM> 'Sexurity'... Sounds kinky.
<askand> after 8.04 release*
<askand> haha
<crimsun> askand: 8.04.1 will be whatever hardy-updates + hardy-security also holds.
<DanielRM> XD
<pen> DanielRM: oh, you mean you can't install NVIDIA driver in new kernel?
<askand> crimsun: unlike gutsy that is only what gutsy-security holds?
<orvokki> DanielRM: Hmm, did you answer that question I had to you about it? Didn't see it.
<crimsun> askand: why do you refer to gutsy?  No.
<jk_> gluer you still there
<mc-george> crimsun:  http://pastebin.ca/970250
<DanielRM> pen: Basically, I have it working perfectly in this kernel - correct driver and so on. The restricted modules image didn't install though, and I didn't notice, and so the nvidia driver didn't work - x couldn't use it. I installed restricted modules and I still need to reboot to see if that's fixed it.
<orvokki> Ah, yes. Apparently you did.
<askand> crimsun: Hm, as I understand it gutsy (and feisty) does not get bug fixed if the bugs are not bugs that makes the system unsecure, is that right?
<crimsun> mc-george: ...you haven't downloaded a daily-live iso to test?
<pen> DanielRM: is it linux-restricted-modules-generic?
<mc-george> crimsun: I was told not to touch 8.04
<DanielRM> pen: Yes.
<pen> DanielRM: I just want to make sure
<pen> DanielRM: alright
<DanielRM> pen: Good luck. :)
<pen> DanielRM: how about the new OO?
<crimsun> mc-george: using the desktop (daily-live) iso should be fine.  It's a live cd.
<pen> DanielRM: do you like it?
<mc-george> crimsun: where should I download it?
<DanielRM> pen: There's a new OO? I hadn't noticed. :S
<pen> DanielRM: yea, I see updates for it
<DanielRM> pen: Thought they were just theme updates, although I didn't look at them properly. Still, looks OK.
<pen> DanielRM: i see
<crimsun> mc-george: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<askand> crimsun: and that means that if I have a bug that is not fixed when hardy is released there is still a chanse of getting it fixed before the 8.04.1 release (Unlike in for example gutsy, where my bugs would not get fixed after release if they werent securitybugs).. just trying to understand what 8.04.1 is :)
<crimsun> mc-george: i.e., please just run the image.  Don't install Hardy using it.
<crimsun> askand: no, Ubuntu also makes available non-security errata.
<crimsun> askand: i.e., a trivially fixed non-security issue is also done
<mc-george> crimsun; doesn't offer much speed
<rbanffy> Hi folks. My X is not detecting the monitor attached to VGA port on notebook. Video is SiS 650. Where do I officially report a bug? Under Gutsy I have a mergedfb setting that sort of works, but I would like the monitor to use a different resolution from the one on the LCD.
<askand> crimsun: I see, then soemone else wasnt telling the truth :) thanks
<Roey> hi
<plurt> hm .. my inittab has dissapeared sincecompleting upgrade to hardy
<crimsun> mc-george: we're not concerned with speed, no?  We're concerned with whether your jack sense issue is resolved.  And that doesn't require zoom.
<Roey> has anyone been able to get a resolution higher than 800x600 for Ubuntu 8.04 under KVM ??
<mc-george> crimsun: is there a torrent available that would be faster?
<plurt> how do I replace my inittab
<crimsun> mc-george: no, but you could try another mirror, like se.archive
<h3sp4wn> Roey: Yep
<Jordan_U> Is there a simple way to trigger an apport crash report, or to simulate one? ( I am trying to file a bug against apport and I would like to include instructions for reproducing the problem )
<mc-george> crimsun: how do I select another mirror?
<Roey> h3sp4wn:  I can't
<Roey> h3sp4wn:  what am I doing wrong
<h3sp4wn> Roey: With working 3d also - http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~andreslc/xen-gl/
<Roey> hrm
<Roey> ok
<Roey> h3sp4wn:  for ubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> Yeah it works for xen or kvm
<Roey> h3sp4wn:  so what did you do, just install it from bz2 ??
<Roey> or is there an ubuntu repo?
<h3sp4wn> I installed it from source I dunno whether its necessary
<patifa> mc-george: They don't publish torrent files for daily builds, I don't think.  Who would seed them?
<crimsun> Jordan_U: ask bdmurray or pitti
<h3sp4wn> even but I can run it at 1600x1200
<mc-george> patifa, I'm just trying to find alternate mirrors to dwonload daily builds
<Killeroid> hi, anyone know what file to manually edit to change which wireless interface is enabled by which module?
<crimsun> Jordan_U: OTOH, you can write simple C that does a double free().
<mc-george> crimsun: where can I select different mirrors?
<Roey> h3sp4wn:  do you know if they plan to incorporate it into ubuntu proper
<Roey> ?
<Jordan_U> crimsun, Ahh, I thought apps had to register with apport
<h3sp4wn> Roey: No idea
<plurt> ok, seems ubuntu doesn't use inittab anymore, but then why does hardy complain about it at boot?
<h3sp4wn> Roey: If they were probably it would be next release now
<Roey> ok
<Roey> seems logical.
<h3sp4wn> I was pleasantly surprised though
<Roey> seems like too muchw ork
<Roey> does it accelerate 2d too?
<crimsun> mc-george: a slightly older one at http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/
<patifa> mc-george: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors#head-fab4d6d35e31eee0ed63a5a43bbcba28d8a01c25
<crimsun> Jordan_U: I'm not the definitive source on apport, so please consult the references I referred to above.
<Jordan_U> crimsun, Would it be rude to PM them?
<h3sp4wn> Roey: Of course
<Roey> h3sp4wn:  hrm interesting!
<nemo> orvokki: don't worry. IE8 has as its goal CSS2 support :)
<orvokki> :P
<mc-george> crimsun: I tried the beta and it gave me now sound, so should I just hope this nightly has fixed that bug?
<crimsun> Jordan_U: well, Martin is likely, asleep, but Brian is still awake.
<Jordan_U> crimsun, I'll experiment a bit ( double free didn't trigger apport BTW )
<alex_mayorga> can anyone help me get my video back?
<alex_mayorga> I'm bitten by Bug #146706
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146706 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "[Hardy alpha 6] Live cd graphics fail with nvidia geforce4 440 go " [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146706
<crimsun> Jordan_U: did you set the glibc environment variable?
<crimsun> Jordan_U: (meaning the malloc/free one)
<mc-george> crimsun: off topic, but do you know where gnome volume control is?
<crimsun> mc-george: please clarify?
<Jordan_U> crimsun, No, to be honest I don't know what that does.
<mc-george> crimsun: I found a tutorial that says 1.- open the gnome-volume-control I don't know where that is
<crimsun> mc-george: it's the speaker icon in the upper right corner of your top panel.
<alex_mayorga> mc-george I think thats the speaker icon on the top right corner, isn't it?
<h3sp4wn> That presumes its there though (I lost all the icons I didn't manually put back recently)
<mc-george> crimsun: I found this guide: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+question/12261
<mc-george> but it doesn't have headphonejack sense in options
<crimsun> (if you remove your local gconf cache for gnome-panel, the icons should reappear at next login.)
<crimsun> mc-george: it wouldn't.  Very few codec drivers actually expose it.
<Jordan_U> crimsun, Found a way to trigger apport ( in the comments of a similar bug report against apport )
<alex_mayorga> can anyone give me a hand to regain at least vesa video? this rainbowish effect is making me dizzy :(
<mc-george> crimsun: so I should burn the nightly and run as live and hope it fixes the problem?
<ender> I can't seem to get a restricted driver to work with the upgrade, it won't enable because of a firmware problem
<h3sp4wn> alex_mayorga: If you do sudo init s
<h3sp4wn> you should get a choice for a failsafe X
<alex_mayorga> h3sp4wm, that command exactly?
<h3sp4wn> ''sudo init s''
<alex_mayorga> let me try
<alex_mayorga> that "putter" is in other room and b43 only has 1 room range as of now :(
<mc-george> crimsun: I've never burned an iso on ubuntu before
<Jordan_U> ender, b43?
<crimsun> mc-george: you'll see that when you insert a blank CD, things will just work.
<ender> yeah!
<ender> totally!
<mc-george> crimsun: should I select slowest speed?
<crimsun> mc-george: if you're unsure, leave the settings alone.  The defaults should be sane.
<alex_mayorga> h3sp4wn, didn't help I do get a menu, but I cannot move on it to selext xfix
<mc-george> crimsun: ok, just wondering since I'm burning to a CD-RW how I erase it after
<h3sp4wn> alex_mayorga: Broken keyboard ?
<alex_mayorga> more like video
<alex_mayorga> I still have tty2 to try something else
<rbanffy> Hi folks. My X is not detecting the monitor attached to VGA port on notebook. Video is SiS 650. Where do I officially report a bug? Under Gutsy I have a mergedfb setting that sort of works, but I would like the monitor to use a different resolution from the one on the LCD.
<h3sp4wn> I don't understand the problem then
<alex_mayorga> is like the video overflows the screen borders or something like that
<ender> Jordan_U: exactly
<crimsun> mc-george: just choose to erase it when you insert it next time.
<Jordan_U> ender, Are there any .fw files in /lib/firmware ?
<Gilou> rbanffy> are you sure that your laptop supports that?
<crimsun> mc-george: (although I wouldn't necessarily erase it the precise next time)
<alex_mayorga> h3sp4wn, I just need to force my system to use vesa driver
<alex_mayorga> I just don't know how
<mc-george> crimsun: why not?
<h3sp4wn> Just select the xfix option
<h3sp4wn> with they keyboard
<ender> Jordan_U: bcm43xx_microcode11.fw
#ubuntu+1 2008-04-04
<slipttees> after update hardy, gdm don't start
<alex_mayorga> h3sp4wn, is there a command line way? once that blue menu comes up my keyboard interactions do not reflect on the screen :(
<Jordan_U> slipttees, Does X start?
<slipttees> yes
<slipttees> gdm broken :S
<alex_mayorga> I'll try to do it "blindly" if there's no other way
<h3sp4wn> alex_mayorga: There is tons of ways
<Jordan_U> alex_mayorga, What are you trying to do?
<rbanffy> Gilou: I use it with mergedfb under gutsy
<h3sp4wn> rbanffy: mergedfb is no more for everybody
<slipttees> Jordan_U: Login screen
<alex_mayorga> Jordan_U get my video back
<rbanffy> h3sp4wn: I know, but all I want is to use the two screens
<Jordan_U> alex_mayorga, Can you ssh in?
<alex_mayorga> Jordan_U, guide
<h3sp4wn> rbanffy: I went through the same annoying stuff a few months ago when the only box I had I needed 2 screens on
<Jordan_U> alex_mayorga, Please be more clear.
<h3sp4wn> rbanffy: Hopefully its a bit better now
<ender> Jordan_U: found my solution...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=738216&highlight=b43
<ender> thanks
<h3sp4wn> alex_mayorga: What you you tried ?
<alex_mayorga> Jordan_U Bug #146706
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146706 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "[Hardy alpha 6] Live cd graphics fail with nvidia geforce4 440 go " [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146706
<gluer> fixed my nvidia res, now my cpu is at 100% utilization, this all happened after the updates..
<alex_mayorga> mine is not exactly a live CD now, because I've used the command line to get updated to the latest hardy updates, but the video card still spits flashing characters in colours
<gluer> anyone getting 100% cpu after updates from yesterday?
<h3sp4wn> Can anyone enlighten me as to where pand has gone (I would expect it to be in bluez-utils or so)
<h3sp4wn> alex_mayorga: Why not try noveau (wrong spelling)
<HorizonXP> hey, can someone help me with bind9 and dns?
<HorizonXP> right now I have it set up to do DNS caching, and it works pretty well
<slipttees> Jordan_U: check my gdm log
<slipttees> http://pastebin.ca/970292
<beshy> gluer: had that with compiz:>
<alex_mayorga> h3sp4wn, let me know when you figure out bluetooth PAN or better yet put in the wiki
<alex_mayorga> h3sp4wn, how to try noveau?
<HorizonXP> however, I think there's a problem where I can't connect to my campus' wireless authentication page, at least not for a while
<AmyRose> So Hardy has been delayed by three months, eh? =D
<HorizonXP> AmyRose: April Fool's!
<AmyRose> HorizonXP: Oh, only a month and a half, right?
<h3sp4wn> alex_mayorga: I guess I would probably just forcibly remove xserver-xorg-video-nv
<AmyRose> :D
<HorizonXP> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<HorizonXP> only 21 days
<AmyRose> HorizonXP: That's impossible!
<alex_mayorga> h3sp4wn, let me try that
 * AmyRose laughs
<HorizonXP> how?
<slipttees> my gdm don't work
 * AmyRose has been kidding all along
<HorizonXP> ...
<slipttees> please, i need help in log's http://pastebin.ca/970292
 * HorizonXP doesn't process sarcasm through the pipes
<HorizonXP> lol
<alex_mayorga> h3sp4wn, what to do after the removal?
<h3sp4wn> Just try - xinit
<h3sp4wn> Can you not use nvidia-glx-legacy either ?
<alex_mayorga> h3sp4wn, that removal took xserver-xorg-video-all with it, that can't be good, right
<h3sp4wn> alex_mayorga: That doesn't matter really
<h3sp4wn> that package doesn't actually contain anything
<h3sp4wn> Just put it back when you know xserver-xorg-video-nv is fixed also
<alex_mayorga> OK
<rbanffy> h3sp4wn: Any idea on how can I diagnose the monitor detection problem?
<alex_mayorga> so after the removal, what command to run?
<h3sp4wn> xinit
<alex_mayorga> or I just ctrl+bksp+alt?
<h3sp4wn> rbanffy: Have you read about xrandr 1.2 ?
<rbanffy> No. What is it?
<alex_mayorga> h3sp4wn: "Server already active for display 0"
<rbanffy> h3sp4wn: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XRandR ?
<Roey> h3sp4wn:  heya
<Roey> h3sp4wn:  can you come into #ubuntu-devel for a second?
<Roey> h3sp4wn:  thanks
<slipttees> wtf ? http://pastebin.ca/970292 gdm don't work
<slipttees> please.. :-(
<bod_> hey guys, winehq.com doesnt have any idea how to install wine in hardy, so shall i just rab it from repos?
<RAOF> bod_: Yes.
<slipttees> bod_: universe have last hardy
<bod_> ok, cheers guys
<alex_mayorga> h3sp4wn, looks like I'm running a rather strange config
<lamalex> pycentral broken for anyone else?
<lamalex> http://www.paste2.org/p/18741
<bhsx> bod_ or, if you're into small-time piracy.... you could go to youtorrent.com or TPB and find crossover office 6.2
<bhsx> not that i condone that sort of thing, but i have cx6.2 (legally) and it works great in hardy
<bhsx> i just have it for Office (for the wife) and photoshop (for the kid)
<bod_> bhsx, sorry, how does that relate to my question?
<bod_> gimp is god
<bhsx> crossover is wine
<bod_> oh, ok ty
<bhsx> codeweavers crossover office
<bod_> no, crossover is a commercial version of pretty much the same thin
<nemo> bod_: gimp has some capabilities photoshop doesn't :)
<nemo> bod_: praise the plugin community.
<Zambezi> Virtualbox won't work here. It says there's no kernelmodule installed. Any ideas when the new arrives?
<nemo> bod_: liquid rescale for example.
<bhsx> bod_: correct
<bod_> and gimp can install photoshop plugins
<bhsx> you asked how to install wine...
<bod_> winecfg or wine cf  ??
<bod_> cf=cfg
<nemo> bod_: really? neat. 'course. I'd have to get them running under linux first I imagine.
<bhsx> i'm not getting into a gimp vs PS ...
<nemo> bod_: or are photoshop plugins also written in scripting languages?
<bod_> nemo, no, its an exe that you install through wine onto gimp which allows you to use PS pluins,.,. oogle it
 * bod_ apologizes for his dodgy 'g' key
<Luckrider> what is the command for finding out usb devices that are connected
<Luckrider> ?
<h3sp4wn> alex_mayorga: pkill Xorg
<jerichokb> Luckrider: lsusb
<h3sp4wn> alex_mayorga: Then run - xinit again
<Luckrider> thanks
<h3sp4wn> rbanffy: Yeah thats it I cannot find much about how it relates to SiS though
<slipttees> theme old human is R0X :D
<slipttees> hardy wont have it :-(
<h3sp4wn> Roey: For what reason
<rbanffy> h3sp4wn: I really would like to help making the official way work on my hardware...
<h3sp4wn> rbanffy: The thing is even for intel the applications are still catching up
<rbanffy> h3sp4wn: Is there any place I can report my problem so X folks (those not hanging around IRC, that is) can have a look at it?
<Gnine> murrine is way cooler , slipttees
<rbanffy> h3sp4wn: I can run tests and report results back ;-)
<slipttees> humm
<h3sp4wn> rbanffy: The same issue exists for pretty much all the free drivers
<rbanffy> h3sp4wn: :-(
<slipttees> Gnine: i like old human theme :D
<rbanffy> h3sp4wn: ubuntu+2, perhaps? ;-)
<slipttees> Gnine: i love it :D
<h3sp4wn> rbanffy: Have you tried using xrandr to sort it out
<rbanffy> h3sp4wn: I will try to figure it out.
<h3sp4wn> rbanffy: I don't even know how much of the required stuff is implimented
<bod_> oh guys, while im here, i have a small problem with my system clock since the DST a few nihts back,.,. what time is it GMT +0   ??
<h3sp4wn> GMT is 23:40
<jaffarkelshac> when you type (dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg)is there any graphics related questions at all, i only get keyboared related questions when i want to fix my graphic res problem, gutsy had more
<h3sp4wn> rbanffy: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Exilant> jaffarkelshac: it's now mostly autodetect
<Gnine> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jaffarkelshac> well that is not workin Exilant its not autodecting anything
<Exilant> jaffarkelshac: it seems to read some things from the xorg.conf
<rbanffy> h3sp4wn: Thanks
<Exilant> but i'm not really sure how that all works now
<jaffarkelshac> my num pad on my keyboard now moves my mouse, very frustrating i cant seem to fix it
<h3sp4wn> It still uses xorg.conf if its present
<jaffarkelshac> just fixed the mouse key thing, i seem to have ticked mouse keys under keyboard ha, took me all day to find it
<Exilant> but ignores parts of it
<Exilant> or most, actually
<h3sp4wn> It doesn't
<Exilant> yay, new restricted modules
<Exilant> it does
<h3sp4wn> You can override most of the stupid stuff anyway
<Exilant> for example, write driver=fglrx in it, without restricted modules :)
<Exilant> it will proceed, unlike previous versions
<h3sp4wn> (e.g the DPI being hardcoded at 96x96 in a few places)
<Exilant> i tried activating shm for my touchpad, those settings seem to get ignored completely
<h3sp4wn> I don't diagree that its more picky about what you can do
<h3sp4wn> (As far as I can see there is only one way to do what I needed)
<Gilou> I think I should give up learning CS ...
<Gilou> I just rebooted once leaving ACPI on
<Gilou> and it booted..
<spiderfire> CS?
<Gilou> Computer Science
<Exilant> h3sp4wn: i'm not really familiar, maybe you're right and it reads everything and tries it at least, and defaults if it fails
<h3sp4wn> Well I had to use "Ignore EDID" "1"
<h3sp4wn> (never needed that before) so - DisplaySize     245 185 could work
<agroker_> I have problems with configuring wifi under ndiswrapper, is there any howto?
 * r0bby googles 
<justdave_> My sound quit working via ALSA after yesterday's kernel upgrade in hardy.  If I pick the device directly instead of via ALSA in the Sounds control panel the Test button works, but normal sound playback from elsewhere still doesn't.  Anyone know where I should look to troubleshoot?
<Gnine> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<agroker_> I mostly interested in editing /etc/network/interfaces file (it seems to be screwed)
<AmyRose> justdave_: I've quit on ALSA... I prefer OSS these days since it's GPLed now
<justdave_> AmyRose: sounds good enough for me, how do I make it switch?
<AmyRose> justdave_: http://www.opensound.com/download.cgi
<h3sp4wn> AmyRose: Its getting better by the day as well
<AmyRose> h3sp4wn: OSS or ALSA?
<h3sp4wn> OSS
<justdave_> AmyRose: isn't it installed already?  just have to poke a config somewhere to tell it to use it?
<justdave_> It's listed as a choice in the Sound set up, but it doesn't seem to work either if I pick it
<h3sp4wn> The old OSS and OSS4 are 2 very different things
<crimsun> no, it's a bit more complicated to set up the Debian/Ubuntu way
 * r0bby throws his external monitor out the window 
<crimsun> however, the bits are all there.  You need to reconfigure linux-sound-base to use OSS
<crimsun> I'll just push my actual source package upstream so they can stop clobbering our infrastructure
<Gnine> optional: yes , recommended: not
<h3sp4wn> crimsun: So you have rewritten that build system completely ?
<crimsun> h3sp4wn: I've properly Debianised it, yes
<crimsun> these alienised debs are pretty gruesome
<r0bby> Please don't give me a factoid; have any of you had any luck in getting the dell inspiron 6000 to use dual heads?
<r0bby> Of course i'm using Hardy
<Gnine> !factoid
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
 * r0bby smacks Gnine 
<r0bby> I was asking if anybody had any luck, as in personal experience
<DaCapn_> Has anyone else had trouble getting 8.04 (beta) recognize their keyboard? I have 3 keyboards which I have tried in different combinations & ports but the only thing I've ever been able to do with them is (sometimes) ctrl+alt+del to reboot from the install menu (I can't select install, arrow keys & enter do nothing).
<justdave_> ok, I rebooted back into the old kernel and everything works
<r0bby> mine works great :)
<DaCapn_> All of these keyboard worked fine with the 7.10 install disc, by the way.
<Gnine> try different install disk
<bhsx>  ok, it's been years since i've done this... so i've forgotten how and google is not being very nice... how do i start a second X-session on F8 again?  i remember it has something to do with ':01' appended or somesuch...
<bhsx> i'm trying to start a full X-session over ssh in F8
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know how to get WPA working with an ipw3945?  I keep getting this error in /var/log/syslog:   [  321.057422] wlan0 (WE) : Wireless Event too big (320) and no matter what I try, I cannot connect to my network
<AmyRose> !factoid | r0bby
<ubotu> r0bby: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<AmyRose> :)
<r0bby> AmyRose: no fair! I can't hit a woman!
<m1r> bhsx : startx -- :1
<bhsx> SpudDogg: yes, what are you using to connect?
<AmyRose> r0bby: :D
<h3sp4wn> crimsun: Agreed - Is there anywhere the plans for this are layed out (Is there a non hacky way to get pulseaudio working with the new api)
 * Gnine smacks AmyRose 
<bhsx> m1r: yeah, that doesn't work... that's the one i remember
<SpudDogg> bhsx:  intel 3945 abg
<SpudDogg> network manager
 * AmyRose beats Gnine senseless with a 50 lb Unix manual
<bhsx> SpudDogg: i mean what app... oh
<bhsx> do this first...  'sudo apt-get install wifi-radar'
<Gnine> hefty
<m1r> bhsx bhsx i just started iit that way
<bhsx> SpudDogg: did you do a dist-upgrade?  or are you pretty much still working from the beta cd?
<crimsun> h3sp4wn: TB plans to remain with ALSA, because it remains maintained in-kernel.
<AmyRose> ALSA is a piece of junk though
<bhsx> m1r: from a running x session?
<SpudDogg> bhsx: wifi-radar done.  i installed from a cd, but have done all the updates a few times a day
<crimsun> AmyRose: err, I wouldn't call it a piece of junk.  Difficult to use, yes.
<m1r> on tty 3
<bhsx> SpudDogg: run wifi-radar to add your passwords/keys
<crimsun> AmyRose: there are parts that are extremely nice, and there are parts that are extremely not-nice.
<AmyRose> crimsun: What else would I call a driver that suddenly refused to work with my laptop's built-in AC97 when OSS v4 works fine with it?
<crimsun> AmyRose: frankly I don't care what you call it.  You're free to call it whatever.
<crimsun> On the other hand, there are those of us who really do care about the audio stack, and whatever can be done to make the backend transparent to the user is a bonus.
<pen> What's good abotu wifi-radar?
<r0bby> whoa
<r0bby> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=367261&highlight=dell+inspiron+6000+dual+head+Set+VBE+Mode+failed!
<bhsx> m1r: thanks... i was skipping a space betwee -- and :
<bhsx> i kept using startx --:1
<m1r> ;)
<bhsx> silly me, bad memory
<r0bby> AmyRose: would you mind if i smack you?
 * AmyRose just wonders why many people say the OSS API is deprecated...
<r0bby> smacked*
<bhsx> but like i said, it's been YEARS since i've tried that
<r0bby> I'm being nice here :)
 * AmyRose smacks r0bby with a giant hammer
<m1r> gn all
<bhsx> later
<AmyRose> Anyone who knows who the Amy Rose I'm named after is will get that one :D
 * r0bby can't hit back...oh screw it *smacks AmyRose* 
<PaulM> spuddog: for what it's worth, my 3945abg is working, but with a problem earlier
 * r0bby runs FAST V
<Gnine> i use ac97 with alsa..
<crimsun> h3sp4wn: that said, I'll be maintaining a switchable system so users can opt-in to whichever backend in Linux [out of OSSv4 and ALSA] that they want
<h3sp4wn> crimsun: I ran out of patience with ice1712/ice1724 it was just never right
<SpudDogg> bhsx:  that's done, and it says connected but no ip address
<crimsun> I prefer to make things work instead of getting involved in the propaganda.  Anyhoo, it's dinner time.
<mc-george> crimsun: I tried the live cd, still have the problem
<bhsx> SpudDogg: bah...  k, i know this is lame... but now that wifi-radar is set, try a reboot (i know, i know, lame)
<Gnine> i also have pulseaudio running the show on top of alsa .. so it seems your just being xtremely prejudicial , AmyRose
<bhsx> SpudDogg: you on a thinkpad?
<crimsun> mc-george: thanks.  Please file a bug, and attach the alsa-info.sh URL when using the latest daily-live cd
<SpudDogg> bhsx:  no, im on a toshiba
<bhsx> ah ok
<bhsx> i did have some issues with my iwl3945 at first too....
<mc-george> crimsun: just a note that its much less noticeable, almost tolerable, so I'm not sure if I should make a bug
<SpudDogg> bhsx:  hey, wifi-radar also says that my network is 802.11B, but it is definately G
<PaulM> bhsx: you on a thinkpad? I had a screwy problem earlier today where it went to sleep and wouldn't re-associate for th elife of me
<SpudDogg> bhsx:  anyway, rebooting
<bhsx> but it seemed to fix itself....    for me nm-applet sucked... i had to use W-R til things seemed to fix themselves...
<AmyRose> Gnine: Pulseaudio is an abstraction layer for GNOME. It is not a driver.
<Gnine> and..?
<bhsx> SpudDogg: GL
<PaulM> yeah... nm-applet seems like it's somewhat less than ideally designed
<bhsx> PaulM: that hasn't happened to me, sorry
<bhsx> i'm on a t60
<AmyRose> Gnine: I don't use GNOME, and even if I did, PulseAudio isn't going to make ALSA work with my laptop again...
<PaulM> I'm on an x61... love the machine, love linux on it, but teh little things are driving me batty
<Gnine> good thing there are options so you can do your thing there
<bhsx> it took me a while to get used to linux on it, simply because of all the function keys that i hadn't used before, but found i really needed to use them for tweaking my environment
<bhsx> but i'm loving hardy
<PaulM> yeah. I've got a really nice set of keys set up for use with compiz
<PaulM> me one largest complaint so far
<AmyRose> Gnine: Also, in the four years I've been using Linux as my only OS, ALSA's given me a LOT of problems, from API compatibility issues to buggy drivers to dmix not working properly.
<bhsx> ok, i got the whole 'startx -- :1' thing down.... now how do i accomplish that through an SSH session???
<PaulM> is that it's well-nigh impossible to un-link the hotkey+dragtomove from the hotkey+openwindowmenu
<Gnine> i dont have issues..
<h3sp4wn> AmyRose: It also gave me problems but I think if I had bought RME cards then I would have been fine
<AmyRose> Gnine: Does your experience make my problems nonexistent? No.
<bhsx> do i have to do something like 'ssh me@box' then do 'startx -- 192.168.1.135 :1'?  nope... any ideas?
<AmyRose> Gnine: So why do you keep treating me that way?
 * Gnine showers AmyRose with.. hmm.. roses
<h3sp4wn> I have got an emu 0404 now that should work actually with Alsa wonder what that is like
<AmyRose> Gnine: I'm not saying it's impossible to not have a single problem with ALSA, just that my experiences with it are why I have the negative opinion of it that I have, not because I'm being prejudicial
<Gnine> duly noted
<r0bby> YES!
<r0bby> i got it!
<r0bby> :)
<chicobo329> hey there! I got a video problem with my laptop
 * r0bby dances
<jaffarkelshac> i think the new kernel update messed with my lcd brightness, i cant adjust it now. could not in gutsy too
<chicobo329> I have an Nvidia GeForce 6150, and even though I can enable it, it disables after restart and Ubuntu enters low graphics mode
<PaulM> jaffarkelshac: what are you running? the newest update actually FIXED mine
<chicobo329> when I test my monitor settings (it's the Pavilion M40 display), it shows just fine
<chicobo329> but starting Ubuntu forces me into 800x600 with no option anywhere to change the monitor type
<AmyRose> Gnine: OK
<chicobo329> is there a compatibility issue with my graphics card?
<jaffarkelshac> what, PaulM it messed up mine. i am running amilo li1705
<Meshezabeel> the Braid screensaver is always freezing on me, can anyone else confirm this?
<SpudDogg> bhsx:  ok, I rebooted and played around some more.  Here is the output when I run wifi-radar and try to connect to my network:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62087/
<PaulM> jaffarkelshac: hrm. wish I could help ya... :/ don't know what it did... is it a keybinding problem, or an inherent system rpoblem?
<SpudDogg> bhsx:  lines 3 and 21 I think are important
<Meshezabeel> Braid is one of the default screen savers that comes with hardy
<h3sp4wn> AmyRose: Should get even better now Sun is paying for its development (for gnome anyway)
<Gnine> you got a link for that statement, h3sp4wn
<jaffarkelshac> i think its s system problem PaulM, the applet bright thing does not work either
<PaulM> hmm
<jaffarkelshac> i will boot the older kernel to be sure
<PaulM> in my case, the brightness problem was somewhat caused by keybindings, so it sounds like something new
<PaulM> or different, at least
<NW2190> Hi, i just installed Ubuntu Studio 8.04 beta on my comp, but it keeps freezing on startup after/during checking the file system... is there a way to bypassing that?
<jaffarkelshac> before to adust brightness i had to do it whilst it was booting in grub
<PaulM> ooh
<slipttees> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Clearlooks+-+Another+Human?content=31594 = very cool
<Meshezabeel> NW2190, you sure it is freezing? Sometimes it might take a little while
<PaulM> jaffarkelshac: so it sounds like you've never really had control over it in ubuntu? is it now resetting to dim when you get into the system?
<Meshezabeel> jaffarkelshac, is this a laptop?
<NW2190> ya, well it lets me type and stuff as if it is done.  It also said something along the lines of 'unexpected inconsistency'
<h3sp4wn> Gnine: http://www.opensolaris.org/os/project/opensound/discussions/ - I think the exact quote is somewhere on the 4front site but I cannot find it either way Sun is paying for it
<Meshezabeel> NW2190, if you can type, it is not frozen, find out what the exact error message says and let us know
<Gnine> ty
<NW2190> ok, I'll go try it again without -quiet and all that.
<Gnine> well.. you are right.. i dont see such info
<Meshezabeel> PaulM, jaffarkelshac, not sure what problem this is, but when I have my power management set to dim screen after a minute, it only dims partially, then when I move my mouse or keyboard it dims completely, I then have to use Fn+F6 to increase it manually.
<shadowhywind> hay all, ever since the april fools (login screen) prank. I can't change the login back to what I had. its not defaulting to a blue background
<PaulM> Meshezabeel: that's very odd. never seen that before
<a1fa> so when is stable due?
<chicobo329> 21 days I think
<Meshezabeel> shadowhywind, there was an april fools login screen???
<Meshezabeel> alfa, it tells you on the main ubuntu page
<PaulM> meh, if it's that soon, there's still a bunch of things borked for me :/
<Dr_willis> You missed the PORN login screen? :)
<shadowhywind> Meshezabeel: yah, changed to a unicorn background picture
<a1fa> IT SURE DOES
<a1fa> :p
<Meshezabeel> a1fa, there is a countdown on there
<a1fa> sorry
<Gnine> login screen is not blue either
<a1fa> i missed it
<Meshezabeel> a1fa, no problem ;)
<chicobo329> anybody want to tackle my Nvidia problem?
<a1fa> i am downloading beta of xubuntu
<Meshezabeel> shadowhywind, cool, I never saw it, must not have updated that day
<shadowhywind> I do have a pic if you want to see
<Meshezabeel> chicobo329, sorry, I don't know how to solve it, seems to complex of a problem for me
<Meshezabeel> shadowhywind, sure
<shadowhywind> Dr_willis: so any ideas on how to change the login? tried KDM
<chicobo329> is there any way I can at least get the Screens and Monitors option back up? It's missing from the menus up top
<shadowhywind> anyone know of a photo bucket, like pastebin?
<Meshezabeel> shadowhywind, http://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=schermata1pq5.png
<Meshezabeel> shadowhywind, found it ;)
<shadowhywind> nice
<Meshezabeel> nice picture
<shadowhywind> it is, other then I am hoping thats just a bad line on the back leg...
<Meshezabeel> hmmm
<Gnine> sckus
<Meshezabeel> shadowhywind, weird, I am trying to look at how to change the login window, when I go to System->Administration->Login Window, it doesn't come up for me, can you open it?
<Daisuke_Ido> i must say, i'm loving hardy so far...  except for the teensy little problems
<lamalex> Daisuke_Ido: same
<Gnine> it IS beta
<lamalex> Everything outputs via my sound card/surround sound except rhythmbox
<shadowhywind> running kubuntu actraully, But what i am looking to change is the theme, (kdm/gdm)
<Daisuke_Ido> 1) wifi dies completely when i suspend/resume.  2) half the time when i resume, i have no keyboard or touchpad, so hard reboot there.  3) when it DOES work, i still have no sound upon resume
<Gnine> if god knew how to program then we'd have faster progress
<lamalex> god would have to be real then :P
<Gnine> or something
<Daisuke_Ido> Gnine, i have to differ with you on that.  have you ever noticed that the people who most fervently believe in god/intelligent design are the ones that look the least evolved?
<crimsun> Daisuke_Ido: 1) probably need to regenerate the rules.  2) nfi.  3) where in the audio stack?  alsa?  pulseaudio?
<Meshezabeel> lamalex, oh, he definitely is
<Daisuke_Ido> just an observation
<lamalex> *zing*
<IdleOne> how do you explain easter then? huh huh
<lamalex> Guys, this is pretty off-topic.
<shadowhywind> brb'
<lamalex> Sorry for egging it on, we can continue in #ubuntu-offtopic if we wish
<Daisuke_Ido> crimsun, i can get sound back on by sudo modprobe -r snd_hda_intel && sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<Gnine> Daisuke_Ido: i want god himself to program.. different bowl of soup
<Meshezabeel> please don't offend lamalex anymore people
<IdleOne> lamalex: actually no we cant because it would be o4o in -offtopic
<lamalex> o4o?
<DarkMageZ> Gnine, no need for god to program... we just need some real programmers to start working in assembly again.
<IdleOne> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu+1. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<lamalex> Meshezabeel: ?
<lamalex> ah
<Daisuke_Ido> DarkMageZ, optimization over ease of development.  i like
<lamalex> I'm not offended by anything really
<Meshezabeel> lamalex, sorry, you seemed to be offended by talk of God
<slipttees> firefox beta5 hardy update ?
<lamalex> Meshezabeel: nope
<crimsun> slipttees: in progress.  Please be patient.
<teamcobra> hey all
<Meshezabeel> lamalex, oh well, lol :)
<crimsun> geez, foaming at the mouth ;p
<slipttees> crimsun: thx man :-)
<lamalex> I enjoy talking about god, it's just not the point of this channel, I wanted to take it to -offtopic, but it's against the rules :)
<Daisuke_Ido> crimsun, you said something about regenerating rules for network?
<_derspankster> is this the hardy forum?
<Pici> Actuall, its not really welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic either.
<Pici> _derspankster: yes
<DarkMageZ> take it to #ubuntu-offtopic4offtopic
<_derspankster> couldn't tell. thought I was broke
<lamalex> ah
<crimsun> Daisuke_Ido: depends on the wifi chipset.
<Daisuke_Ido> intel 4965
<Daisuke_Ido> this is a dellbuntu :)  1420n
<crimsun> Daisuke_Ido: ok, are you running -14.25?
<crimsun> (linux-image)
<Daisuke_Ido> ithat is a good question...  i just updated a few hours ago...  let me go find out
<DarkMageZ> wtf @ the term dellbuntu... we don't call dells with windows on them delldows...
<Gnine> the wonders of marketing
<Meshezabeel> Daisuke_Ido, I have same chipset with no problems using basic hardy
<Daisuke_Laptop> 24-14, but that's all i'm seeing
<icanhasadmin> Why does it seem like there are 100 updates a day?
<Gnine> you mean 8.04 home basic edition..
<Daisuke_Laptop> icanhasadmin: because there are
<icanhasadmin> :D and does anyone happen to know what version this new fglrx driver is?
<_derspankster> anyone else noticing java broken on FF3 beta4?
<crimsun> Daisuke_Laptop: `cat /proc/version_signature'
<icanhasadmin> my old one is very well configured to not crash horribly and i'm hoping this doesn't kill it.
<Daisuke_Laptop> -14.25
<Daisuke_Laptop> so yeah, i'm up to date
<crimsun> Daisuke_Laptop: ok, and is l-b-m installed?
<Daisuke_Laptop> linux-backports-modules?
<crimsun> [linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r)]
<Meshezabeel> _derspankster, is that Final Fantasy 3?
<Ava-> hey is compiz buggy for anyone else with their hardy install?
<Daisuke_Laptop> should be able to install the hardy generic, correct?  (assuming it's a metapackage)
<_derspankster> FurFox 3
<Ava-> when my windows snap to top, the right upper corner bounces up and down non stop
<PaulM> I turned off snapping a while ago, so I don't knwo
<Meshezabeel> _derspankster, haven't had a problem with it, there is a problem with java apps and compiz though
<Ava-> ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> Ava-: that's been happening since feisty
<Daisuke_Laptop> nothing new :)
<Ava-> oh really?
<Ava-> :)
<icanhasadmin> Ava-: describe buggy?
<Ava-> ican: I did
<Ava-> hehe
<_derspankster> Meshezabeel:not running compiz
<icanhasadmin> Ava-: and #compiz-fusion might be able to help you with anything specific?
<Gnine> she did
<icanhasadmin> oh iy see, lol i'm sorry
<Ava-> hehehe
<Ava-> that's ok
<Ava-> :)
<Gnine> youcanthaveadmin now
<Daisuke_Laptop> crimsun: apparently they were not installed.
<Ava-> i'll just the snapping
<Meshezabeel> _derspankster, compiz runs by default, so are you sure it is not running?
<crimsun> Daisuke_Laptop: they shouldn't be by default
<Ava-> is that under beryl manager?
<icanhasadmin> I have honestly never heard of that specific issue...
<crimsun> Daisuke_Laptop: one needs to opt-in, because they're not well tested
<icanhasadmin> Ava-: it would be in ccsm
<Ava-> oh okay thank you much
<_derspankster> I'm on my laptop and my poor SIS card can't handle compiz
<Ava-> =(
<Daisuke_Laptop> crimsun: installed now
<icanhasadmin> _derspankster: what card?
<Daisuke_Laptop> crimsun: thanks for the help, hopefully this helps some
<_derspankster> I'll have to check
<a1fa> 5 min left to download8.04 :P
<MFen> anyone know how to shut off the internet? :-)
<a1fa> i am going to try it on 233 mhz pc :P
<MFen> this is a serious question
<r0bby> hrm
<r0bby> dual monitors work
<h3sp4wn> MFen: Explosives in the right place ?
<MFen> i don't have a wireless radio switch on my laptop (macbook pro) and i'd like to be able to shut off my wireless connection
<MFen> doesn't seem to be a simple way to do that
<Dr_willis> you could unload the module.
<MFen> yeah, but i would put that in the "not simple" column. i thought one of the applets would have the option, but no
<h3sp4wn> You can until enable wireless in networkmanager
<Gilou> is there something to do to have the hibernate thing work on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> i was thinkng the kde network manager turned mine off, at least is see the blue light go on/off
<Dr_willis> not sure about gnomes stuff
<MFen> yeah, using gnome
<Dr_willis> Gilou,  i think you need as much swap as you have ram. for one thing.,
<Gilou> sleep mode works, but hibernate seems to require more than just hitting the button
<h3sp4wn> right click
<Gilou> yeah that's OK
<h3sp4wn> (untick enable wireless
<MFen> h3sp4wn: oh heck, why did i not try right click
<MFen> thanks, that'll be the trick
<h3sp4wn> MFen: I think I would still prefer a script
<h3sp4wn> If I wanted to do that
<MFen> h3sp4wn: i already wrote my own script, but i would rather do it from the gui
<h3sp4wn> the people doing the backported drivers with mac80211 have it working flawlessly
<MFen> h3sp4wn: hmm, i'm using madwifi now
<MFen> it basically works, any advantages to mac80211?
<h3sp4wn> Well now you mention it with ath5k I appear to get much better signal strength
<h3sp4wn> The only problem is I cannot connect to channel 13 and as that is what my network is on its not much use to me
<conformer> is anyone else having to run on low graphics mode right now?
<MFen> i'm not using  ath5k
<Dr_willis> conformer,  not here.
<h3sp4wn> MFen: ath5k is the mac80211 version of madwifi
<h3sp4wn> MFen: Going to be added to 2.6.25
<MFen> conformer: nvidia card or something? did you recently take a kernel update?
<conformer> the update yesterday messed up something, and i was hoping theyd fix it by today
<conformer> yes
<MFen> h3sp4wn: cool. any chance that'll be in official hardy?
<justdave_> there was a kernel update yesterday that screwed the nvidia drivers
<justdave_> it was fixed this morning
<icanhasadmin> hey is OOo suppose to not be broken anymore?
<MFen> you need the restricted modules package i think
<h3sp4wn> MFen: I doubt it
<conformer> they fixed it?
<justdave_> my cron job didn't pick up the new packages yet, I had to go to Synaptic and manually reload them
<conformer> i just updated, and its still messed up
<icanhasadmin> calc: i suppose that q was for you
<justdave_> but the sound is screwed on -14
<justdave_> I had to switch back to -12 to get my sound back
<a1fa> 1s left
<a1fa> damn it
<justdave_> I think -13 is the one that messed up the nvidia drivers
<Caboose> is CCSM in the beta?
<MFen> -13 didn't even have a restricted drivers package afaict
<billisnice> welcome to the  JuNgLe!
<justdave_> yeah, I think that's what the problem was actually
<h3sp4wn> Yeah don't understand how people get these issues
<justdave_> the restricted drivers package was missing
<h3sp4wn> Does the gui update manager just not do anything to try to stop you breaking your system
<MFen> h3sp4wn: actually it asks you very nicely if you would like to always break your system
<MFen> h3sp4wn: "[] always run in low-graphics mode? you cretin? haha sucker"
<h3sp4wn> Aptitude didn't even ask just worked out that it would be pointles
<justdave_> restricted-drivers depends on the kernel of the same version
<justdave_> but your old kernel doesn't get removed when it upgrades the kernel
<justdave_> in case you have to revert back to it
<MFen> anyone know what version of ff will ship with hardy?
<justdave_> so it happily upgraded to the new kernel, it just didn't update the restricted drivers
<MFen> sure seems like firefox 3 is gonna be it, but they're not going to release before hardy does
<justdave_> (because there wasn't an update for it)
<justdave_> IIRC Firefox 2 came out just after an Ubuntu release
<justdave_> and they shipped with 2.0b3 or something
<h3sp4wn> justdave_: The only way that would work is if it broke linux-generic etc
<justdave_> then updated to the final 2.0 a couple weeks later
<MFen> huh
<MFen> well, ok
<ethana3> you know you have too much time on your hands when you show up on an irc channel and google fight your nick against everyone in it.
<Gilou> indeed
<icanhasadmin> ethana3: thats.. unneccesary.
<conformer> so no one else is have an nvidia problem anymore?
<Gilou> what is the default key to call the scaler in compiz ?
<ethana3> icanhasadmin: yes..
<Gilou> and how can we set compiz keys in gnome?
<justdave_> conformer: the nvidia stuff is working for me in both -12 and -14
<MFen> conformer: i was able to upgrade to -14 with my nvidia card yesterday night-ish
<justdave_> but I'm still using -12 because my sound doesn't work in -14
<Fritzel> hey guys question, I'm doing a complete reinstall at this point and I'm about to download an image, my question is, even though the webpage says it's not released yet, is Hardy stable enough to use at this point? I know a few months ago Dolphin had some troubles
<savvas> Gilou: sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<conformer> after the update, did it just start working again? or did you have to do something
<Gilou> savvas> there is no way to do it "the gnome way" ?
<mneptok> Fritzel: a development release is never really stable
<Fritzel> mneptok: I understand that
<Fritzel> mneptok: but is it functional?
<h3sp4wn> Fritzel: Recently its been worse than throughout the cycle for me
<mneptok> Fritzel: is what functional? my wireless chipset? today, yes. yesterday, not so much.
<savvas> Gilou: uh.. gilou that's a package for graphical interface, buttons and great if i may add
<icanhasadmin> why do people use aptitude? they say it cleans up better but apt-get --purge does the same thing.
<PaulM> Fritzel: it's wo rked functinoally for me
<conformer> also, this is probably a noob question, but what is -12 and -14
<icanhasadmin> conformer: ending of the kernel version
<conformer> oh got it
<justdave_> synaptic will auto-clean, too
<MFen> conformer: run "uname -r" to see yours
<justdave_> aptitude was just the first thing to have that feature
<justdave_> the others all picked it up later
<Gilou> ah right savvas
<Gilou> ok :)
<Gilou> thanks
<justdave_> the early adopters are just stuck to it :)
<savvas> n/p :)
<icanhasadmin> if anyone is interested, fglrx is borked in 12 and works fine in 14
<Fritzel> -nod- alright, well I'll give it a shot I'm addicted to new and shiny thanks for your input ^^
<h3sp4wn> icanhasadmin: Well a simple example is not upgrading the kernel before the restricted modules exist
<conformer> mine is -14
<conformer> should i change it?
<IdleOne>  conformer you having issues with that kernel?
<MFen> conformer: what does dpkg -l "linux-restricted-modules*" show you? you should have one for your kernel version
<calc> icanhasadmin: yea OOo is fixed afaik
<MFen> conformer: if you do, it means you probably checked that stupid checkbox that says "always run in low graphics mode", and your xorg.conf got moved away
<h3sp4wn> justdave_: It took a long time for aptitude to get as good as it is
<calc> icanhasadmin: if there are problems it is likely due to out of date mirrors
<justdave_> aptitude is what you use when you want the ease-of-use of synaptic and you don't have a GUI
<icanhasadmin> calc: i see. kk
<h3sp4wn> And its mathematically sound the way it works
<calc> icanhasadmin: if it isn't due to out of date mirror then feel free to open a bug with details :)
<h3sp4wn> I haven't seen any of the others provide such evidence
<icanhasadmin> justdave_: how is aptitude any easier than apt-get? i've never had issues
<icanhasadmin> calc: seems ok now, was an odd hang during update :)
<justdave_> icanhasadmin: visual package lists, searching, etc
<conformer> i have a linux-restrict 2.6.24.14.16
<MFen> icanhasadmin: easier to type
<Dr_willis> i tend to avoide aptitude.. :)  it wanted to remove 200+ packages once.. then reisntalled them right afterwards..
<justdave_> icanhasadmin: and not having to remember all the command line options for apt-get
<Dr_willis> but other then that. ive had no issues with it.
<Flannel> justdave_: aptitude also has a CLI version
<justdave_> unless you have the man page memorized it's generally easier to pick things off a menu :)
<conformer> and i dont think i have the box checked, cause everytime i boot up it asks me to run in low graphics moed
<savvas> aptitude is great if you know how to use it ;p
<icanhasadmin> Well... no offense, but i've used ubuntu for about 3 months. I didn't find the apt-get commands hard to remember.
<MFen> aptitude used to be called dselect. it has the same awful interface afaict.
<icanhasadmin> ok sorry, i'm probabaly wrong. i was actually asking a question :D
<tomahasamoot> justdave_: speaking of aptitude, it looked bad when I used it in 8.10... the consol font doesn't have the box drawing charicters in it.
<h3sp4wn> No it didn't they are 2 different programs
<Fritzel> being that I don't have a working burner, is it possible to mount the iso image and install off the image?
<MFen> tomahasamoot: 8.10? are you from the future?
<h3sp4wn> And dselect does have it uses
<calc> icanhasadmin: ok
<tomahasamoot> MFen: sorry, I meant 8.04
<MFen> ok, so you're only from the near future
<IdleOne> the 8 and 7 keys arent so close that it would be possible to typo
<MFen> who wins the pennsylvania primary?
<MFen> i'm totally gonna bet on this
<savvas> hm i wonder.. if someone made a clone of apt-get or aptitude written in c++, would it still work if libc6 was broken?
<IdleOne> #politics
<MFen> IdleOne: it was a time-travel joke
<justdave_> if it were statically linked, sure
<icanhasadmin> i did an update before that took so long, by the time it was done, there were more updates available
<IdleOne> MFen: heh I get it.
<linkinxp> Hi!
<Gnine> anyone having issues with compiz on a ibm rs/6000 sp2
<oren> i got no frames in any window!
<h3sp4wn> savvas: A slightly malfunctioning perl is much worse for aptitude
<icanhasadmin> Gnine: what's "sp2"?
<Gnine> youcanthasadmin... no
<MFen> ok you people are distracting me
<icanhasadmin> Gnine: it's no?
<MFen> which is what i was trying to avoid when i came in here to ask how to turn off my internets
<icanhasadmin> MFen: shutdown now
<h3sp4wn> I wonder if there is a way I an get compiz working with my XVR-1000
<h3sp4wn> I think it might work properly with that
<jaffarkelshac> has the new kernal messed up anyones lcd brightness control?
<oren> i don't see any frame to any application...anyone?
<Gnine> sun dont make those anymore , h3sp4wn
<Daisuke_Laptop> nvidia doesn't make geforce 4's anymore either, but you can still run compiz on them :P
<h3sp4wn> Gnine: I wouldn't pay £3500 for a video card (thats the list price)
<Gnine> do you get frames if you do    metacity --replace   oren
<jaffarkelshac> what graphics card is that expensive
<Daisuke_Laptop> jaffarkelshac: that one :)
<h3sp4wn> Its loads better than the quadro 1600m in my laptop
<oren> Gnine: let me try
<jaffarkelshac> what is
<jaffarkelshac> what is called
<oren> Gnine: i can't see anything when i open terminal
<jaffarkelshac> has the new kernal messed up anyones lcd brightness control?
<oren> Gnine: as if the fonts are transparent..
<oren> Gnine: i'll try it from F2?
<a1fa> 32% installed on 233mhz MX pc
<a1fa> :p
<oren> Gnine: alt+F2
<Gnine> do that
<oren> Gnine: to run the command u mentioned
<Gnine> a pocket calc has more cpu power , a1
<livingtm> I just installed todays updates and lost my ipw3945 wireless
<Gnine> yes.. do metacity --replace from alt-f2
<jaffarkelshac> i have lost lcd brightness control
<h3sp4wn> livingtm: Is the firmware there ?
<livingtm> h3sp4wn, where can i find that
<broken> Hey guys I have an issue, I upgraded to hardy heron and everything was pretty smooth and everthing worked however now.. what is happening is I will double click on an app, or try to start the  update manager it pops up in the bottom as its loading then it just dies, I can't open any app.
<h3sp4wn> ib/firmware/`uname -r`
<oren> Gnine: it worked...what's the magic?
<livingtm> ib?
<Gnine> that command unloaded compiz ..
<h3sp4wn> lib
<broken> Any idea what could be causing this?
<adelie42> hello. sorry, I can't find any kind of X11 chatroom, but got a dev question. is there a way to `export DISPLAY=$namedpipe`
<h3sp4wn> livingtm: Sorry I had loads of lag so couldn't see what I was typing)
<Gnine> hence.. you have a compiz issue , oren
<livingtm> no problem
<livingtm> h3sp4wn, doesnt look like it is
<h3sp4wn> livingtm: Is there nothing in that directory ?
<livingtm> h3sp4wn, not exactly what it would be called. there is lots of dvb-usb* in there
<Gnine> but metacity will do just fine if you can live without the eyecandy, til you fix compiz, oren
<h3sp4wn> sudo cp ../2.6.24-13-generic/iwlwifi\* .
<icanhasadmin> #compiz-fusion for help with compiz
<adelie42> what I really want to do is make a youtube playlist powered mediacenter that used prebuild youtube/imeem playlist, and dump the X11 data.
<oren> Gnine: ok. it seems like it changed my settings to basic view.
<Gnine> yup
<livingtm> h3sp4wn, how aqbou t2.6.24-12?
<h3sp4wn> livingtm: Yeah that will be fine
<h3sp4wn> livingtm: then - restart udev
<h3sp4wn> or reboot
<Fritzel> can you mount an iso with the mount command?
<icanhasadmin> Fritzel: apparently yes, just found that out yesterday
<Fritzel> do you happen to remember how? or have a link to the info?
<_derspankster> Meshezabeel: my SIS card is SG86C202
<icanhasadmin> mount filename.iso to /mnt/iso ?
<livingtm> h3sp4wn, that copied about 6 files ending in .ucode... no .fw
<Meshezabeel> _derspankster, that wasn't me that asked ;)
<Meshezabeel> _derspankster, I don't know my SIS cards
<Fritzel> something like that yeah, I don't have a burner so I need to install another way, that's my solution, if it works
<icanhasadmin> or maybe "mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/test", i don't know, google :)
<_derspankster> Meschezabeel: sorry, thought you were the one that asked
<Flannel> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Meshezabeel> _derspankster, np ;)
<Fritzel> nm I'll just extract it and hope my memory holds up
<broken> Anyone can give me a hand? No app loads in ubuntu it looks as if its loading then dies... I can't start anything help please.
<Dr_willis> broken,  can you get a terminalup and going?
<broken> No.
<broken> I tried running stuff after doing ctrl+alt+f1 but it says it requires a display to which I put DISPLAY=:0.0
<broken> Still no luck.
<Dr_willis> broken,  export DISPLAY=whatever
<jaffarkelshac> broken, i got that ones, but a reboot fixed it. i add system monitor how to panel. at least it let me know pc iat 100%
<Dr_willis> but you might need to 'xhost +localhost' befor that.
<Dr_willis> broken,  so you get what in X exactly? just a blank screen?
<broken> No I get the entire desktop
<broken> Everything is as it should be.
<broken> But I can't open anything.
<jaffarkelshac> Dr_willis, i know what he gets, every looks fine, but cant open or start any programs or terminal
<h3sp4wn> except everything is segfaulting all the time ?
<livingtm> h3sp4wn, no luck.. also lost audio
<broken> This was just after an upgrade + reboot.
<broken> Not a distro upgrade, just 207 packages or so.
<h3sp4wn> livingtm: Well just boot the old kernel then for now
<jaffarkelshac> i think something is running at 100% and nothings gets opened
<broken> No, I checked htop its running at 2% cpu usage
<livingtm> h3sp4wn, k thanks
<Dr_willis> i would suggest killing the X session, and stopping kdm/gdm and then making a .xinitrc file that just launches a terminal, .xinitrc --> has 1 line. xterm  THEn trying 'startx' to see any error messages
<Dr_willis> Then ya could try running gnome-sessionor whatever from the xterm window
<hamalawy> hello eveyone.. i was wondering how to upgrade to hardy without loosing my current settings
<Dr_willis> old-skool debugging!
<Dr_willis> hamalawy,  what settings are you refering to.
<h3sp4wn> broken: Sure its not something so simple as run out of disk space ?
<hamalawy> is there a shell command that can automatically do that for me
<broken> I'm pretty sure.
<broken> Like 100% positive.
<Gnine> high cpu load due to kacpi process can do that..  grub kernel boot option acpi=off might solve the issue
<hamalawy> i mean documents, vmware, you know.. my oersonal settings
<Dr_willis> personal settings are one thing, system settings are another. :)
<h3sp4wn> broken: Well say that then :)
<Dr_willis> the upgrade process 'should' keep all the old settings intact.
<Dr_willis> but it pays to have backups.
<h3sp4wn> hamalawy: aptitude can do it for you
<hamalawy> already packed up and good to go ;)
<hamalawy> i can't wait to try it
<broken> Well it seems this second reboot fixed it but took off all my appearence settings.
<jaffarkelshac> does anyone know how to get my lcd brightness control back after update+reboot
<icanhasadmin> broken: describe appearance settings?
<broken> And then I tried to open appearce settings and it said "sorry the program "gnome-appearance-properties" closed unexepectedly.
<hamalawy> what should i type to upgrade.. you see i only USE computers
<broken> icanhasadmin: Basically the menu bars and the colors.
<h3sp4wn> hamalawy: sudo perl -pi.bak -e 's/gutsy/hardy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<broken> The only thing that remained the same was the wallpaper.
<icanhasadmin> broken: you are using metacity?
<hamalawy> thank you spawn
<h3sp4wn> hamalawy: Then aptitude update && aptitude install aptitude && aptitude full-upgrade
<broken> icanhasadmin: yes I am using the defaults.
<h3sp4wn> hamalawy: The line I just gave you you want sudo before each aptitude statement
<_derspankster> java is definitely broken for me in FF3 beta4
<Gnine> the default is not metacity
<icanhasadmin> Gnine: what?
<Gilou> and grmzldjze@!##!! ACPI problem once again.
<Hydrogen> SOMETHINGS BROKEN IN A BETA? I DON'T BLEIEV EIT
<icanhasadmin> Gnine: that's news to me
<broken> icanhasadmin: it seems like everything is back to normal.
<hamalawy> i'm using dell inspiron 6400.. and it's working like magic with gutsy on it.. after several adjustments of course :D
<Meshezabeel> _derspankster, you should go ask on the mozilla server
<_derspankster> Hydrogen: you're so insightful
<h3sp4wn> Is the amd64 java plugin working for most people now ?:
<hamalawy> is hardy working well on dell 6400..  any news?
<h3sp4wn> (or at all for anyone ?)
<Meshezabeel> h3sp4wn, what site do you want me to go to and try?
<_derspankster> Meshezabeel: just making a statement
<Gnine> looks like one
<Meshezabeel> _derspankster, okay, thought maybe you were trying to find out if it was a known problem or not
<h3sp4wn> Meshezabeel: http://download.java.net/javadesktop/plugin2/jake2/
<teufelhunden> Hey, have a question about my GPU (8800 GT): In my efforts to get GLX working, the only driver I have found to work is the proprietery driver off of nvidia's website.  However, every time I restsart my computer the driver won't work untill I reinstall it.  Seeing as how I switch hardrives and reboot often, this is a... major inconvinence.  Any ideas?
<h3sp4wn> teufelhunden: The drivers are identical
<icanhasadmin> teufelhunden: that's really odd. did you install it initially from the restricted-drivers-manager?
<teufelhunden> Yeah, I tried using nvidia-glx-new but GLX won't work when I do that.
<h3sp4wn> teufelhunden: Just remove the startup links for nvidia-kernel-common
<h3sp4wn> update-rc.d -f nvidia-kernel-common remove
<teufelhunden> wonderful, thank you.
<h3sp4wn> Its - nvidia-kernel (changed its name since last looked)
<Meshezabeel> h3sp4wn, looks like it isn't working for me
<mneptok> teufelhunden: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<teufelhunden> Won't work, trust me.
<mneptok> why's that?
<teufelhunden> Good question.
<mneptok> does nvidia-glx-new not support the 8800?
<mneptok> are you sure you have the restricted modules for your kernel?
<teufelhunden> well, support for the 8800 *GT* is rather new...
<teufelhunden> Yes
<mneptok> guess my fear of blood is what keeps me off nVidia's bleeding edge
<Gilou> ACPI is gonna drive me crazy..
<icanhasadmin> acpi is.. evil
<Gilou> if I boot using acpi=off I don't have sound support..
<icanhasadmin> Gilou: you mean the opposite right?
<Gilou> and if I boot without it, sometimes it will randomly kernel panic when loading HAL
<Gilou> no, I actually mean that :)
<h3sp4wn> Gilou: Who makes the motherboard or computer ?
<Gilou> take a guess
<Gilou> that's a laptop
<icanhasadmin> toshiba? lol
<icanhasadmin> or acer
<icanhasadmin> one or the other
<Gilou> acer
<Gilou> :p
<Gilou> Acer / Intel
<Gilou> DSDT or BIOS is probably fucked up
<icanhasadmin> Gilou: you using -14?
<Gilou> yeah
<icanhasadmin> odd, my acer works flawless with hardy / -14, including acpi
<icanhasadmin> i only have an issue on my tosh
<Gilou> what model?
<savvas> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Gilou> oh, sorry..
<icanhasadmin> Gilou: honestly i'm not sure. i own a store where i get to play with things like this lol
<Gilou> what's weird is I booted it a few moments ago, and it went well
<Gilou> really well actually
<Gilou> even suspend was working
<Gilou> I was so happy I played with compiz
<Gilou> then I was like "ok.. this is like a miracle, let's reboot to check.."
<Gilou> and beng.
<icanhasadmin> Gilou: you SURE it was the same kernel version both times?
<Gilou> yeah
<icanhasadmin> very very odd.
<Gilou> I'm pretty sure it's a DSDT issue too, but I can't do anything about it..
<icanhasadmin> Gilou: sure there is
<cpk1> for some reason if I use sudo I cant tab complete anything after sudo now, not sure if its due to the install or the fact that I deleted all the hidden files in my home dir before the install, but I copied over the bashrc from /etc/skel and still no help
<Gilou> you wanna see some of the output once it starts crashing?
<icanhasadmin> Gilou: reverse engineer your DSDT, fix it, recompile it, then try not to brick your motherboard ;)
<Gilou> cpk1> bash_completion ?
<h3sp4wn> cpk1: If you just manually source /etc/bash_completion
<Gilou> yeaaaaah icanhasadmin good idea lol...
<h3sp4wn> what happens then
<Gilou> I can read some assembler..
<h3sp4wn> Linux bios
<Gilou> but understand enough to fix a broken dsdt
<Gilou> good luck :p
<icanhasadmin> Gilou: i fixed one once. was an accident lol
<Gilou> I'd like such an accident
<Gilou> http://grovo.gilouweb.com/~gilou/kernel_oops/
<Gilou> if you're intersted in what it spits
<cpk1> h3sp4wn: I have bash.bashrc and a dir called bash_completion.d with "debconf  debtags  ooffice.sh  pon" in it...
<h3sp4wn> cpk1: Well the main file is in a package called bash-completion
<Gilou> I was gonna report it as a kernel package bug
<h3sp4wn> and lives - /etc/bash_completion -
<Gilou> but I saw one report being bashed because it was detected as a DSDT issue
<Gilou> which sounds reasonnable
<Gilou> makes me sad, yet
<h3sp4wn> cpk1: But really the zsh completion is alot better
<Gilou> yeah zsh is worth learning
<cpk1> but that would only be if I use zsh right?
 * Gilou still a bash user
<Gilou> but I like wandering in a zsh shell when I feel at home
<Gilou> :p
<savvas> zsh is for solaris?
<icanhasadmin> zsh better than bash? ugh. blashphemy, don't get me started
<Gilou> of course it is..
<Gilou> I love the man page of bash
<savvas> no i mean where is it used as default? :P
<Gilou> BUGS
<Gilou>        It’s too big and too slow.
<icanhasadmin> Gilou: that looks like a DSDT issue, but don't take my word for it
<Gilou> icanhasadmin> lol thanks a lot for your help!! :p
<cpk1> yup it was that package, thanks h3sp4wn I would have thought that that package would come with the system
<Gilou> savvas> I'm not sure it's solaris related
<savvas> "A small number of critical problems, but affecting a whole lot of computers and people: Both Macs and Windows computers are at risk from the multiple critical QuickTime vulnerabilities."
<savvas> ;)
<icanhasadmin> Gilou: i wouldn't call it help, but ok. maybe your issue will be fixed with the final release of hardy :)
<DanaG> I've lately had issues where changing power source breaks all ACPI buttons for a while.
<Gilou> I  hope so... because I can't really use my laptop without sound
<DanaG> ... and then after they unbreak, it literally spams me with everything I did over the last 5 or 10 minutes, over about 5 seconds.
<Gilou> and acpi support is... somehow interesting (suspend, battery state & so on..)
<Gilou> DanaG> nice .. acpi is fun too here, if you close the LID and don't suspend / hibernate, it'll fire an acpi event every 30s
<Gilou> writing info on the disc
<Gilou> that's really great when you think your laptop is idling while on battery :p
<DanaG> I've been getting hard-lockups when leaving the lid closed for long periods.
<SilverDawn> Hey all, Just out of curiosity, Is prelink or preload default in hardy now? Im not on my hardy box so i cant check, I was just wonderin
<Gilou> prewhat?
<StrangeCharm> how can i activate network interfaces?
<SilverDawn> apt-cache search prelink && apt-cache search preload
<Gilou> when I see my ACPI problems, I still wonder how I can refer ubuntu to people when they complate about their MS system being slow hehe
<savvas> prelink - ELF prelinking utility to speed up dynamic linking
<Gilou> yet, I'm confident.
<savvas> preload - adaptive readahead daemon
<SilverDawn> There you go
<icanhasadmin> Gilou: honestly it's really only a toshiba/acer thing :P
<SilverDawn> Now you know what it is
<SilverDawn> But i take it that its not default
<Gilou> yeah, but there are some people using that out there :p
<Gilou> me, for starters
<savvas> SilverDawn: nope
<mb2> Anyone having issues with Hibernate functionality?
<savvas> don't think so
<savvas> rdepends appear empty
<Hydrogen> !anyone | mb2
<ubotu> mb2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mb2> Hydrogen: that was my question lol
<savvas> mb2: he meant with a bit more info about the problem :P
<Hydrogen> mb2: I'm assuming you are having a problem with hibernate functionality
<mb2> Well, Hibernation appears broken in Hardy.  It doesn't hibernate... and boots up on the next boot normally
<Hydrogen> as you're asking about it
<mb2> I am looking to see if anyone is experiencing issues along that line to try to figure out if it is Hardy that is broken or my system
<icanhasadmin> my hibernate has never worked
<icanhasadmin> any version of ubuntu
<SilverDawn> i never used hibernate
<SilverDawn> i never saw a point
<a1fa> blah
<a1fa> i am having issues installing
<a1fa> :(
<StrangeCharm> silverdawn - it allows you to keep your session and save power
<mb2> Nor I before tonight; a friend called me about it with trouble, though, and I tried it myself (and we have very similar systems) so I am trying to assess the issue
<a1fa> it freezes at some point of time
<Wrath> hibernate in linux seems slower than just shutting down and reastarting
<akk> My hibernate used to work, up through feisty
<a1fa> anyway to install grub the fast way?
<a1fa> with alternative cd
<a1fa> ?
<StrangeCharm> wrath - and getting back to your previous state?
<Wrath> yea its nice for that, if you have a bunch of things open
<Wrath> i used to use windows hibernate just because it was faster tho
<DanaG> Something's new with pm-utils.
<akk> In gutsy I saw the same thing mb2 saw, it hibernates but on resume it just boots normally.
<DanaG> Namely, severe lack of documentation.
<DanaG> I know how to use the /etc/acpi and /etc/default/acpi-support stuff.
<DanaG> But the pm-utils stuff... I don't even know where the heck it IS.
<a1fa> damn it
<a1fa> fuck this
<icanhasadmin> !languagae
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languagae - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<a1fa> all i want to do is re-install grub
<icanhasadmin> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<a1fa> anyway to skip the whole install?
<akk> a1fa: the alt cd has an "install grub" step, or you can run grub-install directly
<mb2> a1fa: Then boot from the Live CD and reinstall grub
<mb2> a1fa: Or you can do what akk mentioned, too.
<a1fa> whats that
<akk> If you google you'll find howtos on grub-install (that's what I did last time I used it, which was years ago)
 * mb2 has learned to keep a GRUB boot floppy handy because it's useful on many people's systems :)
<a1fa> i like debians install wrapper
<a1fa> it lets you break out of standard install
<a1fa> and let you run all steps at any time
<akk> a1fa: In the alt cd, if you run in expert mode it sends you back to the menu after every step
<akk> a1fa: or you can ctl-alt-F2 to get a commandline at any time
<a1fa> i am in the command line
<akk> (at least, that worked in feisty and gutsy, I assume it still works in hardy)
<a1fa> but once i go back to the install and go back to the command line
<a1fa> the screen goes blank
<mb2> heh... found why it booted normally... though now I need to find the underlying cause.
<torpedo|dog> I don't remember who told me about simple-ccsm last night, but thank you. It's exactly what I wanted.
<SilverDawn> simple-ccsm?
<SilverDawn> You needed something easyer then ccsm?..
<a1fa> grub-install command not found
<torpedo|dog> put lightly, regular CCSM is a user-interface disaster.
<SilverDawn> torpedo|dog but it works and i dont know about you but i hardly need to change anything once i get it setup
<a1fa> how stupid
<Hydrogen> put lightly, gtk is a user-interface disaster
<a1fa> awwwwwwwwww
<SilverDawn> a1fa try /usr/sbin/grub-install or somethin
<a1fa> too late now
<a1fa> its freezing for some reason
<a1fa> PITA
<a1fa> 233 Mhz
<DanaG> gnome-screensaver is a disaster.
<SilverDawn> GNOME is a disaster, So is KDE
<SilverDawn> =\
<torpedo|dog> gnome-screensaver is a bit too simple for my taste
<SilverDawn> Whats the point of stating the obvious
<twb> torpedo|dog: simple?
<twb> torpedo|dog: what about xlockmore?
<twb> xautolock + xtrlock is even simpler
<torpedo|dog> no, I mean that I want a bit more customization than gnome-screensaver offers. xscreensaver-demo did well in that regard, imho
<akk> are some of those less crashy than xscreensaver or gnome's screensaver?
<twb> It's probably all hidden in gconf-editor
<twb> akk: define `cranky'
<akk> twb: what I said was crashy, not cranky, but really I mean freezy -- as in, they freeze up the machine so I have to unplug it to reboot
<twb> akk: sorry, my font's too small.
<twb> akk: do you have DRI enabled?
<twb> akk: if not, I'd expect the GL hacks to run the system into the ground
<twb> akk: xtrlock just blanks the screen, so it won't blow out your CPU time.
<akk> twb: I have a machine with an s3 savage that can't do dri, and the gl screensavers lock it up; but even some of the non-gl ones lock it up
<twb> Here's an .xscreensaver that will also just blank the screen, rather than using CPU-hogging hacks: http://cyber.com.au/~twb/Preferences/.xscreensaver
<akk> But X already has 2 built-in ways of blanking the screen -- why run a screensaver for that?
<twb> akk: blank-and-lock
<akk> ah, okay, I don't lock, just blank
<twb> xset dpms force off
<twb> That puts the monitor into powersave mode immediately
<akk> Though one thing I do wish for, since gutsy, is a way to black the screen without doing dpms powersave
<twb> xset s blank?
<akk> X has two settings, a short timeout for fake blank and then a longer timeout for dpms, but starting with gutsy they both do dpms
<twb> Maybe xset dpms force standby
<twb> akk: you say "x has two settings", where are you activating them?
<torpedo|dog> however, with regards to my beef with ccsm, it's just that they had the "do I want it this way, or that? Why not let the user decide later" mentality, so you have 20 bajillion plugins, with a rather icky UI for all of them. What I'd really like to see is something simple like where you have a "window effects" tab or something like that, then you have choices something like this:
<torpedo|dog> Appear: [ Fade in | v ]
<torpedo|dog> Close: [ Fold out | v ]
<akk> twb: The short timeout is the "blanking" one, in the screen saver section of xset; the long one is dpms times (actually three of them)
<torpedo|dog> Move around: [ Wobble | v ]
<twb> torpedo|dog: IMO compiz' only useful feature is per-window colorspace inversion
<torpedo|dog>            Wobbliness: Not wobbly --------|--- Very wobbly indeed
<akk> twb: e.g. xset q tells me that Screen Saver has timeout 900, while DPMS has Standby: 0    Suspend: 0    Off: 1200
<akk> twb: but after 900 seconds, it does a dpms powerdown on the monitor
<torpedo|dog> ccsm-simple comes very close to that, which is what I (and I bet most other people) would want.
<twb> akk: did you look through the changelogs for xorg-server and suchlike?
<akk> twb: No -- I googled a little but the only X changelogs I found looked daunting and I gave up
<twb> akk: you could always ask #debian-x or whatever the Ubuntu equivalent is.
<akk> twb: Is there an X changelog that would cover specifically the changes between feisty and gutsy?
<twb> Don't just suffer bugs in silence -- complain!
<akk> twb: I did try asking on #xorg but didn't find anyone interested in talking
<akk> twb: I used to report nearly all bugs, but they never get any attention so I've gotten a lot less proactive about that
<akk> twb: I've been wondering if I'd have better luck now, reporting bugs on hardy before it's actually released so it's still being worked on
<akk> (but I asked yesterday if I should be reporting bugs on the things I was asking about, and nobody seemed to know)
<a1fa> lol
<a1fa> grub-install is not available
<twb> akk: yes, that's one reason I never report bugs to Ubuntu if I can reproduce them on Debian
<twb> They act like a bank with form-letter reponses
<DanaG> Hmm.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/176090
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176090 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.24 "WiFi / WLAN LED not working on notebooks with Intel iwl4965 | iwl3945" [Medium,Fix released]
<DanaG> Interesting... my WiFi card doesn't even HAVE an activity LED.
<DanaG> Just a BIOS-controlled 'state' LED.
<torpedo|dog> ...or does it?
<T1m0thy> I've always had to turn it off and back on when rebooting.
<DanaG> ... and that even works without the driver loaded.
<torpedo|dog> that ain't lighting up on my compy
<T1m0thy> If it's left on it automatically goes off when Ubuntu starts loading.
<torpedo|dog> which needs a reboot
<a1fa> there is grub-installer
<twb> Grr, bootchart was running rsvg-convert for 70% RAM eatage
<DanaG> I ran into that, too.
<DanaG> (except I called it something worse.)
<DanaG> instead of 'eatage'.
<twb> It would explain why mksquashfs took 4 hours for a 700MB iso
<DanaG> Oh, and wtf is the format that brasero rips CDs in?
<DanaG> It certainly isn't .iso!
<twb> DanaG: does it have an extension?
<DanaG> There are two files:
<DanaG> .toc and .bin.
<mb2> ahh -- use those with cdrdao
<twb> That's bin/cue format
<twb> It's used for multi-thingy things
<mb2> lol, twb
<twb> e.g. CDDA discs
<DanaG> And I couldn't md5sum the copied disk.
<DanaG> I got I/O error on trying to md5sum either the original CD or the copy.
<twb> Why not just use dd to copy an .iso disc?
<DanaG> dd errored out, too.
<akk> Interesting, I got I/O errors trying to verify my hardy disc that I burned on gutsy, with k3b
<akk> but dd | md5sum worked fine
<twb> DanaG: you can tell dd to not care about errors
<twb> DanaG: is it definitely an .iso and not e.g. a PS2 or Wii disc?
<DanaG> It was a music CD.
<DanaG> Oh, and I tried it on both my internal drive and my Firewire one.
<twb> DanaG: music CDs are not isos
<twb> They are CDDA format (unless they are DRMd, in which case they are evil and contain lofi MP3 or WMA copies and try to make it impossible to rip the actual CDDA tracks).
<DanaG> It actually copied with brasero, though.
<DanaG> But as toc and bin, not iso.
<DanaG> Why do music CDs get errors when trying to dd?
<twb> DanaG: because you cannot rip CDDA discs with dd!
<DanaG> Why not?  I thought they'd just be bits, just as others are.
<twb> It's a long story.
<twb> The short answer is that there are different kinds of "just bits"
<DanaG> aah.
<DanaG> Not straight-through readable, then.
<DanaG> Well, are the bin/cue copies bit-perfect, at least?  That's what I was trying to verify with dd.
<twb> Nominally, yes.
<strabes> is anyone else's rhythmbox unable to play after resuming from suspend? It requires a restart of rhythmbox to let it play again.
<twb> But for a CDDA, you should have a whole bunch of .bin's, I think
<DanaG> It gave me just one.
<twb> I normally rip with either jack or grip.
<twb> That gives you wavs and then encodes them to flac/whatever
<DanaG> Oh, and once I have the bin/cue, how can I rip it to ogg or such?
<twb> I think they use cdparanoia as a backend
<twb> I don't know how to tuen a bin/cue rip into useful data.
<pwnguin> is there some trick to enabling the facebrowser on gdm?
 * DanaG goes off to try new kernel.
<twb> Grr, why do the ubuntu-blah metapackages depend on specific packages (in this case, sysklog) instead of virtual packages (i.e. sysklogd | system-log-daemon).
<DanaG> yay.
<Gilou> grr
 * Gilou wants ACPI.
<pwnguin> DanaG: -14?
 * DanaG has done his fair share of DSDT hacking.
<tecywiz121> hey, synaptic is freezing for me on ldconfig everytime... any ideas?
<DanaG> Mine compiled fine, but had broken logic in brightness.
<tecywiz121> console too
<DanaG> hmm, /sys/class/leds/iwl-phy0:{RX,TX}
 * DanaG isn't lucky enough to HAVE such LEDs.
<akk> Is there an ubuntu mailing list (or even forum) appropriate for asking questions about details of things like udev?
<crimsun> akk: depends on your intent
<DanaG> Oh yeah, that reminds me of another thing I wanted to comment about on my old brightness bug.
<crimsun> akk: if it's udev hacking, go upstream.  If it's udev integration in Ubuntu, then ubuntu-devel-discuss
<DanaG> bug 121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux "LCD backlight turns off when between discrete levels, both from hotkeys and from dim-on-idle." [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<DanaG> yay, clickable link.
<akk> crimsun: The trouble with udev is that every distro (afaik) has its own set of rules
<pen> I don't undersatnd this. Why compiz is slowing down compiz so much??
<pen> *understand
<J-_> Does Tracker work for anyone?
<akk> crimsun: so I have a feeling the upstream folks would just say "oh, we don't know what ubuntu's trying to do"
<twb> pen: do you have DRI on?
<Gilou> DanaG> do you think I should post about my ACPI prob?
<pen> twb: maybe
<crimsun> akk: what does the question concern?
<pen> twb: you mean xorg.conf?
<Gilou> or is a DSDT issue not likely to be interesting enough..
<twb> pen: run `glxinfo | grep -i direct.rendering'
<pen> yes
<akk> crimsun: I'm trying to understand how the flow is supposed to work from a hotplugged cardbus ethernet card through udev to ifup
<pen> twb I have DR
<twb> pen: it prints "direct rendering: yes"?
<pwnguin> anyone able to use a facebrowser for GDM login?
<pen> twb: yes
<twb> pen: OK, what does `lspci | grep VGA' print?
<tecywiz121> pwnguin, yep
<akk> crimsun: It's not working, but I can't even figure out how it's *supposed* to work from the udev rules.
<pen> twb: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400M GS (rev a1)
<pen> twb: compiz is very smooth without FF
<crimsun> akk: first, you need to be a bit more specific.  Are we talking a pure server install or a pure desktop install?
<akk> crimsun: so I'm hoping to find someone who can clue me in on how it's expected to work, then I can figure out what's different about my card.
<tecywiz121> metacity with compositing isnt too bad with FF
<pwnguin> tecywiz121: i had some gdm problems so i --purged the install and config files and now i cant seem to get the face browser to work =/
<akk> crimsun: It's a laptop, and I'm not using the gnome/hal stuff though i'd be perfectly happy with an explanation that included how control is supposed to pass off to hal or gnome.
<twb> pen: what does `grep Loading./usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers /var/log/Xorg.0.log' print?
<danuel> Hi all
<Luckrider> does anyone know about Cwiid?
<pwnguin> Luckrider: yes
<twb> pwnguin: hmm, that might simply be because ff wants all the ram or something
<pen> twb: (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so
<crimsun> akk: insertion -> linux -> udev
<twb> Sorry, bad completion
<crimsun> akk: where do you want me to elaborate?
<Luckrider> you do
<danuel> I have a problem, "you are not privileged to mount this volume" windows ntfs partition.  Is this a bug in Hardy?
<pwnguin> Luckrider: i do indeed
<tecywiz121> pwnguin, did you miss anything when you reinstalled everything?
<Luckrider> hold on a minute
<twb> pen: I don't know how to help, but those commands I had you run should be told to anyone you're trying to get help from on compiz speed
<danuel> Is there a good how to on this mounting drives in ubuntu Hardy?
<twb> pen: also mention from the start that it's only bad when firefox is running
<twb> danuel: do you know the device's name (e.g. /dev/sdb2) ?
<pen> twb: ok
<pwnguin> tecywiz121: nope. it pulled out gdm, ubuntu-desktop and fast user switcher, but they're all back now
<akk> crimsun: okay, cardbus card inserted, an event happens, udev gets some sort of event
<Luckrider> OK
 * DanaG greps dmesg for NVRM
<Luckrider> BACK
<Luckrider> sorry about that
<pen> twb: is it because of the NVIDIA driver?
<twb> pen: I don't know
<Luckrider> but
<Luckrider> pwnguin
<danuel> I think it's sdb0 and 1 (two partitions), but uncertain.  What's the best way to find out?
<twb> pen: I never used an nvidia GPU, because they are filthy and tainted
<Luckrider> , have
<Luckrider> y
<Luckrider> ou a
 * DanaG will be glad to be free of nvidia in summer.
<pen> twb: hm...
<Luckrider> ver heard of anyone using the nunchuck as the mouse
<akk> crimsun: this may or may not involve the rules in 70-persistent-net.rules
<pwnguin> Luckrider: for the love of god,please try to fit it on a single line
<Luckrider> sorry
<Luckrider> my keyboard is freaking out on me
<DanaG> You know the "don't sacrifice permanent liberty for temporary security" issue?  I'll be going the other way:
<pwnguin> this channel is far too busy for that ;)
<pen> twb: It seems like in gusty FF2 is working fine with ocmpiz
<twb> danuel: what does this command report? `stat -c %G /dev/sdb? | fmt'
<akk> crimsun: then somehow, I *think* we're supposed to get from there to the rules in 85-ifupdown.rules
<pen> twb: If I'm not wrong
<DanaG> Possibly sacrificing performance and stability, for the sake of freedom.
<crimsun> akk: yes, the handoff is to udev.  No, /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules is secondary.  First see /etc/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules, which /creates or modifies/ the former.
<twb> pen: please don't bug me further about this issue
<DanaG> I'll be going to ATI.
<akk> crimsun: which apparently can call ifup ... but that part doesn't seem to be happening
<twb> pen: I can help no more
<pen> twb: ok
<tecywiz121> i hate ATI....
<pwnguin> Luckrider: yes, ive heard of people using acc drivers to make the nunchuck a mouse
<DanaG> I hate nvidia, myself.
<akk> crimsun: I know about /etc/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules (I had to disable it on gutsy, and that bug, which a lot of people saw, was just WONFIXed a few days ago)
 * mb2 loves nvidia
<DanaG> *BLINK*
<pwnguin> Luckrider: for example, /etc/cwiid/wminput/nunchuk_acc_ptr
<tecywiz121> yeah... the oldish ati drivers melted a card of mine
<Luckrider> do you know where i can find a guide or somethig to do it?
<DanaG> *BLINK*
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> thanks
<DanaG> *BLINK* *BLINK*
<akk> crimsun: but that isn't the problem with hardy, at least I think it's always using the same persistent rule for the card
 * pwnguin uses nouveau
<mb2> i have both nvidia and ati hardware and the ati doesn't work for nothing.
<DanaG> (I no longer have that issue, but boy, was it annoying when I DID have it.
<Luckrider> pwnguin, you are the best, I am going to look for that in my sys now
<tecywiz121> mb2, I agree!
<crimsun> akk: it depends on the module, the MAC address, and the attributes
 * DanaG snickers at double negative, but refrains from directly mocking it)
<DanaG> Oh yeah, the generator thingy needs to include wmaster interfaces!
<mb2> DanaG: yeah, bad sentence construction i agree lol
<danuel> twb: it's sda, not sdb, and output of "stat -c %G /dev/sdb? | fmt" shows "disk disk disk disk"
<akk> crimsun: So, first question: how can I find out whether it's invoking the rule in 70-persistent-net.rules ?
<twb> danuel: OK, what does the `id' command print?
<DanaG> Hint to fix Gnome's buggy brightness control: use kde's guidance power manager.
<crimsun> akk: use udev debugging, e.g., break=  if necessary.
<akk> crimsun: and likewise, how can I find out if it ever gets to 85-ifupdown.rules?
<Luckrider> pwnguin this is what I have http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62095/
<pwnguin> yes
<Luckrider> do you have any suggestions?
<Luckrider> that is orrect?
<Luckrider> *correct
<pwnguin> wminput -C nunchuck_acc_ptr
<pwnguin> sudo
<Luckrider> ok
<akk> crimsun: I tried udevmonitor (on DanaG's suggestion) but that didn't show me which rules were being invoked, and I didn't know how to interpret what it did show me
<danuel> twb: uid=1000(daniel) gid=1000(daniel) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),106(fuse),108(lpadmin),114(admin),1000(daniel)
<twb> danuel: OK, so you need to add yourself to the `disk' group
<danuel> I see
<twb> ICBW, you may need to add yourself to a different group that is specific to pmount/gnome-mount, I don't remember
<J-_> Hmm, brightness works with the new kernel now, but it goes back to the brightest setting after a while.
<Luckrider> pwnguin, the gui works, but not sudo wminput or sudo wminput -C nunchuck_acc_ptr
<crimsun> akk: please pass the appropriate debug flag(s)
<crimsun> depending on the binary, --debug-trace, -v, etc.
<akk> crimsun: Sorry, pass it where?
<pwnguin> Luckrider: in /usr/share/doc/wminput should be a readme. you need to modprobe uinput first
<crimsun> I have an early flight, so I need to get to bed.
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> let me see what I can do
<DanaG> Where are you headed off to?  You seem to travel a lot.
<Luckrider> it is in .list format pwnguin, is that correct?
<crimsun> akk: pass one of the break=  kernel parameter values, then invoke udevd manually with one or more of the verbose options
<danuel> twb: I did
 * DanaG wonders:
<pwnguin> Luckrider: it?
<DanaG> If I got a mini-PCie to full-size PCIe adapter, would there be any way to tell the OS to consider it hotpluggable?
<Luckrider> what do you mean It? pwnguin
<DanaG> Perhaps a PCIe-to-PCIe bridge and hotplug controller?
<DanaG> I want one of the C-Media Oxygen cards, or such, for my next laptop.
<danuel> twb: I did "sudo useradd -G disk daniel" output "user daniel exists"
<pwnguin> Luckrider: what do YOU mean by "it"? as in "it is in .list format"
<akk> crimsun: okay, will try. I don't suppose there's anything anywhere that documents these break= options? I have no idea what would go there
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> the file, I am sorry about that, it is midnight here, and I have been up since 5:30
<danuel> twb: still not privileged.
<pwnguin> Luckrider: which file?
<Luckrider> the wminput.list
<pwnguin> note at the top that wminput.list says its not a valid config file
<pwnguin> it also doesn't mention the plugins
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> so how do i fix that pwnguin?
<pwnguin> its a doc, you dont need to fix it
<pwnguin> its just a list of the valid things you might configure
<Luckrider> so... how am I supposed to get the thing to work, use that list to configure it?
<pwnguin> you use an existing config file (or write a new one) and use that
<bazhang> I have seven updates that are being held back and none other in the past couple of days; should I -f install those to open the way for more --am still on the -12 kernel which seems odd
<franek> hi
<danuel> twb: are you still here?
<Luckrider> ok, thanks pwnguin, I am kind of new to this coing thing in Linux (I used to leach off of other untill I told my freind I wanted to learn how to do this on my Own)
<franek> I have problem
<pwnguin> Luckrider: also, wminput has a manpage. "man wmpinut"
<Luckrider> ok, so what is a man page (see total noob)?
<pwnguin> its an online manual
<Luckrider> oh ok thanks, so how do I get to it?
<Luckrider> or better thing to say is, where is it
<pwnguin> a command line program called "man" will display manpages for programs. ie you bring up a terminal and type in "man wminput"
<Luckrider> oh
<Luckrider> thank you very much pwnguin
<franek> I wond have menu bar with mac os and its not work any menu bar :(
<pwnguin> Luckrider: nearly every program has one of those manpages
<Luckrider> ok, thanks very much, that is good to know for future refernce
<pwnguin> huh
<pwnguin> apparently the system->help&support entry also handles manpages
<danuel> twb: sorry, id meant usermod ... it's been a while since I modified users in linux ... daniel is added to disk, but problem still remains.  "you are not privileged to mount this volume"
<franek> whu kant send me this file /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1200.0 ?
<Luckrider> oh, that is also good to know pwnguin
<franek> come on :(
<romulo> good night
<romulo> why now gnome policy when acessing a samba share is to MOUNT it? thats so ugly..why i cant just navigate a folder and write and read files from it without a ugly icon show on my desktop and mounting it?
<happy-sufferer>  ok. i have an odd problem.  currently, my ubuntu 7.10 cannot connect to internet due to wireless pci card problem. I installed Xubuntu 8.04 on a separate partition and wireless card works there. This is now what I want to do: I want to upgrade from Ubuntu 7.10 to ubuntu 8.04 without using any CD discs. Would it be possible to somehow download all the required files for Ubuntu 8.04 while logged on to Xubuntu 8.04?
<Luckrider> can you hardline it to the internat?
<Luckrider> *internet?
<Luckrider> happy-sufferer
<happy-sufferer> Luckrider: what does "hardline" mean?
<happy-sufferer> opposite of "wireless"?
<Luckrider> with an ethernet cable
<happy-sufferer> nope.
<Luckrider> oh
<akk> happy-sufferer: How would you run 8.04 if it's not installed yet and you're not using a CD?
<Luckrider> then I am not sure
<happy-sufferer> can i somehow pull all the required files while in Xubuntu 8.04 ?
<Luckrider> he said that he install it on a seperate partition
<Luckrider> akk
<happy-sufferer> akk, i thought maybe you can tell me how to do so with internet-ok Xubuntu 8.04 on a separate partition
<Flannel> !install | happy-sufferer
<ubotu> happy-sufferer: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: if you have the space, you could download an iso, and mount it loopback on your broken install
<Flannel> happy-sufferer: The first link there has oodles of odd methods
<akk> oh, 8.04 is running on one partition but you want to install it to another?
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: ok. how do i do so
<akk> happy-sufferer: You might look into debootstrap; someone suggested it to me here yesterday and it worked just fine to install a base system onto another partition.
<happy-sufferer> akk. currently, on my comp, i have Ubuntu 7.10 with internet problem; and Xubuntu 8.04 with working internet.
<happy-sufferer> akk, each on its own partition
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: how much free space on each partition?
 * akk is working on writing up that debootstrap procedure but got too tied up in trying to fix the udev problem
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: i think guided partition didn't leave me much room on the ubutu 7.10 partiion. but i can free up space there by about 8 gigs.
<alex_mayorga> anyone that can help me out of this X errors:
<alex_mayorga> (EE) VESA(0): No matching modes
<alex_mayorga> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: on xubuntu 8.04 partition, i think i have about 10 gigs or more of free space, but how can i confirm via terminal?
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: actually, you might be able to chroot and solve the problem
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: "df -h"
<alex_mayorga> Fatal server error: no screens found
<akk> happy-sufferer: df -h will tell you space available on all mounted partitions
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: on sda6 (xubuntu 8.04) i have 25Gigs avail
<pwnguin> how about the other one?
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: how do i do the chroot solution?
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: df -h from withinh xubuntu 8.04 doesn't tell me about the other partition.
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: step one: identify the root partition of the other install
<happy-sufferer> i think it's sd1
<happy-sufferer> just a gues
<akk> happy-sufferer: If you can mount the other partition, then df will tell you about it
<happy-sufferer> can i mount from within xbuntu8.04?
<happy-sufferer> i'm a newbie
<happy-sufferer> 8-)
<pwnguin> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<critter`> the pulseaudio sound systems seems to have disappeared from my amarok.  anyone have amarok working under hardy ?
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: sda1 doesn't exist, according to terminal
<pwnguin> /mnt/sda1?
<happy-sufferer> how do i find out the correct location of ubuntu7.10?
<akk> happy-sufferer: Try mounting it to just /mnt, not /mnt/sda1
<happy-sufferer> mount: mount point /mnt/sda1 does not exist
<pwnguin> akk: what happens if there were other mounts on /mnt?
<pen> what does this do?? Option "AccelMethod" "exa"
<pen> Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
<pen> Option "ExaNoComposite" "true"
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: i was just guessing about sda1.
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: so make the directory ;) "sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1"
<happy-sufferer> i may be wrong
<akk> pwnguin: then it wouldn't be right, but I'm guessing there aren't and it seemed easier for a one-time fix than explaining how to mkdir
<happy-sufferer> how can i confirm
<T1m0thy> *sigh* Why can I log in sometimes perfectly fine and other times it says LOL CAN'T LOAD APPLET or LOL PANEL FAILED? Then I restart X and it works perfectly fine.. So confusing.
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: mounting shouldn't destroy anything
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: just make the dir and try the command again
<happy-sufferer> ok
<akk> happy-sufferer: You do need to figure out what partition you installed to. fdisk -l /dev/sda will tell you partition sizes, which might give you an idea.
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: done
<happy-sufferer> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 <--- done
<pwnguin> try df -h again
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: for /dev/sda1: Size is 34g. Used is 33G. Available is 173 Megs.
<pwnguin> uh
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: i can free up about 10 Gigs of space there
<happy-sufferer> by moving my personal  files onto my iPod
<pwnguin> that would be handy
<happy-sufferer> should I do that now?
<pwnguin> 173 wont be enough to store the new packages =/
<happy-sufferer> yes
<happy-sufferer> shoudl i do that now?
<pwnguin> yes
<happy-sufferer> can i do so while inside xubuntu 8.04, or do i have to restart comp and choose to load ubuntu7.10?
<pwnguin> im not familiar with xubuntu but
<happy-sufferer> can i just delete the files while in xubuntu8.10?
<pwnguin> if you navigate to /mnt/sda1
<pwnguin> you should be able to delete and move files
<happy-sufferer> ok. i'll try the "fileexplorer" program
<pwnguin> with thunar or whatever
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: great. am now deleting an "audio" folder with 5 gigs.
<pwnguin> that should be plenty of space ;)
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: great.
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: thank you by the way for your help. It's much appreciated. if you were here, i'd bake the deliciousu pizza that I have in the oven and share some with you! 8-)
<happy-sufferer> 2 minutes remaining in the delete
<amirman84> has anybody had any success getting flash videos to work on firefox yet?
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: there's two ways to go. you can try to run the whole update from 8.04 and just try to ignore the process restart failures, or you can download all the packages to the 7.10 install and reboot to finish the upgrade
<amirman84> i'm using the GNU flash plugin by the way
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: i think you're misunderstanding a bit: while in 7.10, I can NOT use internet
<alex_mayorga> how do I remount my NTFS partition? looks like I lost it at some point in time
<happy-sufferer> while in Ubuntu 7.10, i can NOT use internet (duet to wileress pci card issues/kernel issues)
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: right. so you download the files to the 7.10 install while in 8.04, and then reboot into 7.10 and "apt-get upgrade"
<happy-sufferer> ok. you understood all along.
<pwnguin> they're both tricky
<happy-sufferer> ok. 45 seconds left. so how do i do that now?
<happy-sufferer> you seem a reliable guide. 8-)
<pwnguin> step one is to chroot into your 7.10 install
<pwnguin> "sudo chroot /mnt/sda1"
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: done. now there's a # in the terminal
<pwnguin> right
<happy-sufferer> (by the way, delete of 5 gigs is now done, too)
<pwnguin> if you hit ls
<pwnguin> you'll see the fs as if /mnt/sda1 were /
<happy-sufferer> you want me to type "ls"?
<happy-sufferer> ok.
<happy-sufferer> i typed ls but i don't see "/" nor "mnt/sda1"
<happy-sufferer> i do see "mnt" however
<pwnguin> you should see something like initrd.img
<pwnguin> and vmlinuz
<happy-sufferer> i see those 2, yes!
<pwnguin> that is the basic view from /
<happy-sufferer> um, ok.
<happy-sufferer> 8-)
<pwnguin> anyways, technically, people say that the gui is the official upgrader, but i have no idea how that works in server installs
<happy-sufferer> ok.
<happy-sufferer> um, what's the next step?
<pwnguin> so lets try "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<happy-sufferer> terminal says "cannot open display: "
<happy-sufferer> ... after i do the gedit command.
<pwnguin> fun
<happy-sufferer> i have mousepad
<Fritzel> what's the proper way to shut down X but keep the rest of the system up?
<happy-sufferer> as a "text editor"
<happy-sufferer> should i use that somehow?
<pwnguin> perhaps
<pwnguin> but recall we're after the chroot's sources.list
<happy-sufferer> ok. what is "chroot"?
<akk> Fritzel: ctl-alt-backspace will kill X, but if you're running gdm or another graphical login program it'll restart it.
<Fritzel> yes I need to temporarily prevent it from running
<pwnguin> chroot is a way to trick programs into running as if a new directory were the entire filesystem
<akk> Fritzel: You can kill gdm (then restart it again later, if you want)
<happy-sufferer> i tried "mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list" but terminal says "mousepad is not currently installed." tHat is strange, because i see mousepad in "application/accessories"
<Fritzel> and in the case of Kubuntu kdm correct?
<akk> Fritzel: right
<Fritzel> akk:  isn't there a nicer way to do that than kill it?
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: for the moment, let's ignore that and try opening a new terminal window
<happy-sufferer> sure.
<akk> Fritzel: many window managers have an "exit" menu item, but I don't know if kde does
<happy-sufferer> new tab is open
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: then run "sudo gedit /mnt/sda1/etc/apt/sources.list"
<akk> Fritzel: Exiting from the window manager/desktop will usually exit X gracefully.
<alex_mayorga> looks like I have Bug #208508 but when mounting
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208508 in ubuntu "Can't unmount windows partitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208508
<akk> Fritzel: As for gdm, it doesn't hurt anything to kill it.
<akk> Fritzel: or kdm either
<happy-sufferer> gedit: command not found.
<happy-sufferer> should i install gedit first?
<pwnguin> sure
<happy-sufferer> ok.
<Fritzel> akk: alright fair enough, just seems that killing it is a bit extreme, but that's alright it'll do the job, any special way I should invoke it when I'm ready to bring it back up?
<pwnguin> it's more of a gnome program, but it should work with xubuntu
<happy-sufferer> wow 18 MBs for a plain text editor. 8-)
<akk> or install mousepad, if you like that better
<alex_mayorga> I get "You are not privileged to mount this volume." when I try to browse my NTFS partition, any help?
<happy-sufferer> akk, i already have mousepad in my menu, but running from terminal makes it seems that it's not installed.
<pwnguin> i think mousepad is installed, but the chroot terminal wouldn't be able to find it
<happy-sufferer> ok
<Jordan_U> Fore some reason I don't have a "custom" option in gnome-control-center ( ccsm IS installed )
<pwnguin> you could subsitute mousepad for gedit in that command and see what's up
<Jordan_U> For Desktop Effects that is
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: i'm now in gedit --- sources.list thing
<danuel> alex_mayorga: I have the same issue with Hardy.
<alex_mayorga> happy-sufferer, you can always try nano :)
<pwnguin> heh
<voidmage> oh god.
<alex_mayorga> danuel: do you know a work around?
<danuel> not really
<Fritzel> brb
<danuel> I'm looking for som ehelp
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: alrighty. you see how those lines all say "gutsy" somewhere in em?
<happy-sufferer> yes
<alex_mayorga> I guess is just a matter of sudo "the right command" problem is I don't know the right command
<happy-sufferer> acutally, on many lines
<happy-sufferer> should i do a find-and-replace ?
<pwnguin> sure
<pwnguin> gutsy for hardy
<alex_mayorga> danuel: lets subscribe to bug 208508 then, it looks closely related
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208508 in ubuntu "Can't unmount windows partitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208508
<danuel> earlier twb said "you have to add yourself to group disk" but that didn't work.
<happy-sufferer> change ALL mention of  "gutsy" word for "hardy"? or just some?
<pwnguin> just the ones that aren't comments
<pwnguin> well,
<danuel> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<happy-sufferer> i see
<pwnguin> change me al
<happy-sufferer> change em all?
 * DanaG refuses to install the newer revision of the gdm theme.
<pwnguin> no point in keeping references to gutsy when this is done
<happy-sufferer> em=> them, yes?
<happy-sufferer> ok
<DanaG> It's all washed-out and pasty-faced.
<pwnguin> DanaG: i'd just like my facebrowser back
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: is it ugly?
<DanaG> I think it is.
<DanaG> The older one looked better.
<alex_mayorga> looks kind of nice to me
<DanaG> The new one makes me think it'll get a sunburn.
<Jordan_U> Looks over exposed
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: all done. (all "Gutsy" words are now "hardy".)
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: also, if you have any silly 3rd party repos, this is the time to remove them
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: for example, deb http://archive.ubuntulinux.jp/ubuntu-ja hardy/ ???
<happy-sufferer> how do i know which is 3rd party, can i show you in a pastebin?
<pwnguin> sure, throw the whole file in a pastebin
<pwnguin> is ubuntulinux.jp owned by canonical?
<danuel> ubuotu: the problem is that we can't "mount" ... I'm not sure if bug 208508 is related.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 208508 in ubuntu "Can't unmount windows partitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208508
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: http://pastebin.com/m1ef1032d
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: i don't know whether ubuntulinux.jp is owned by canonical, but i got that line from wiki.ubuntu.com/help or something like that.
<danuel> alex_mayorga: do you think the "mount" problem is related to the "unmount" bug?
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: i do not mind deleting the ubunulinux.jp line for safetysake
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: so uh... whats with all the mirrors.kernel.org?
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: you can just comment the line with a # and remove the # later
<alex_mayorga> Jordan_U want to help me figure out my nvidia trouble from the afternoon?
<alex_mayorga> I now have new developments :)
<alex_mayorga> now I get (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration. :(
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: also, the cdrom lines need fixing. its "hardy heron" and "gutsy gibbon". they should be changed to match "hardyt heron"
<happy-sufferer> i don't remember re: kernels.org lines
<Flannel> no.  Just comment those out entirely.  They won't work by just changing.  You need to use apt-cdrom add to add CDs to the repos
<happy-sufferer> Flannel: i'm confused.
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: as Flannel said, juist comment out those deb cdrom: lines
<happy-sufferer> Flannel: do you know what we're trying to do? 8-)
<happy-sufferer> okie dokie
<alex_mayorga> danuel, I do think it is, but I might be wrong
<Jordan_U> alex_mayorga, Do you have an Xorg.conf from another Distro / Version that did work?
<pwnguin> but i have no idea what's going on with that list
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: me neither. 8-(
<happy-sufferer> shoild i comment out the kernel lines , too?
<alex_mayorga> Jordan_U, there are many old ones from previous updates, this machine has had ubuntu since feisty but has been updated to almost every alpha/beta since then
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: if you do that'l you'll be without any sources of packages!
<happy-sufferer> what should i do with the sources.list? I'm quite confused. 8-(
<DanaG> I do dislike the newest gdm theme.
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: what we're trying to do is switch it to the hardy set of repositories
<alex_mayorga> the tricky bit is that this specific laptop has a broken LCD and I've plugged it to my LCD TV in the hopes of roll out mythTV one day
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: ok. that's clear.
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: but your system's clearly been heavily customized
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: yeah. what happneed?
<alex_mayorga> so I certainly have a quirky configuration going
<happy-sufferer> and what should i do to make our adventure work?
<Jordan_U> alex_mayorga, I assume you have tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" and "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.inactive" ?
<happy-sufferer> should i just try to get and copy the official 8.04 sources list from somewhere?
<x1250> alex_mayorga: I plan to do the same (upgrade to alphas/betas as they're available). Many headaches for doing that?
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: thats what im thinking
<happy-sufferer> hmm. where can they be found?
<Jordan_U> alex_mayorga, The second command simply to force X to try to figure things out on it's own when it can't find the xorg.conf
<happy-sufferer> does anybody here have official (uncustomized) sources.list for Ubuntu (gnome) 8.04 Beta?
<x1250> I think I have it happy-sufferer, wait
<Flannel> happy-sufferer: Go to software sources and create one
<alex_mayorga> x1250, I've been doing that since the very first hardy "release" long ago, not major breakage really
<pwnguin> Flannel: the challenge is xubuntu versus gnome ubuntu
<happy-sufferer> Flannel: i'm in software sorces. now how do we create it?
<x1250> happy-sufferer: http://200.104.92.54:8000/
<happy-sufferer> Flannel: oh yeah. what pwnguin said.
<Flannel> pwnguin: xubuntu sources are identical to ubuntu sources.
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: http://pastebin.com/mf5c535c
<alex_mayorga> Jordan_U, I've tried the first one to no avail, let me try the mv and see if it can figure it out
<alex_mayorga> Jordan_U fpr the record this is the TV http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-LNT2653H-26-inch-LCD-HDTV
<happy-sufferer> x1250: your list is for people living in  .de ?
<happy-sufferer> i think i should use pwnguin'.s
<danuel> alex_mayorga: I think you're right.  Let's try and bring it to to attention.
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: ok. i'm using the sources.list you linked to now.
<x1250> not really, I live in south america, but I like .de servers.
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: ok. now to test it
<happy-sufferer> ok. so first i save thi file, and get out of gedit, yes?
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: yes
<happy-sufferer> ok, pwnguin. done
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: go back to the chroot'd term and "apt-get update"
<alex_mayorga> Jordan_U: so I move my .conf and then xinit?
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: do that from within xubuntu 8.04 beta partition, yes?
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: the chroot'd terminal is that one
<happy-sufferer> ok.
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: done. "E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<Jordan_U> alex_mayorga, yup
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: all of them?
<alex_mayorga> cross your fingers :)
<happy-sufferer> oh, wait. error message. i'll paste into pastebin. pls hold
 * DanaG is lucky to have working hotkey display switching.
<DanaG> But it doesn't change video modes, oddly enough.
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62097/
<happy-sufferer> Very many error messages
<akk> Having it on a key is nice, DanaG! Seems like hardly any laptops do that in linux.
<happy-sufferer> i tried adding "sudo" but there's still error messages
<bazhang> I have seven updates being held back on Hardy and none in the last couple of days; should I force the install of those and then get more as a result? am currently on the -12 kernel which seems much lower than others here
<DanaG> Sometimes I get this odd issue, though: the ACPI temperature will jump up to a bogus reading of 70 or 80 C, and the fans will rev up quite far.  It'll stick that way until I reboot.
<akk> gutsy broke something about video switching back in january, which is partly why I'm determined to get hardy going (it doesn't seem to have the bug)
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: for some reason, the chroot can't resolve names =(
<happy-sufferer> uh oh. should we try the second strategy?
<akk> Does the chroot have /etc/resolv.conf?
<happy-sufferer> akk, how do you mean?
<akk> happy-sufferer: /etc/resolv.conf is how it figures out the nameserver for getting hostnames
<happy-sufferer> akk, so how do i find out the answer to the question?
<akk> happy-sufferer: so if you didn't copy that from your working system, that would explain name resolution not working
<bazhang> any conjectures on the held back updates and whether I should force them or not? am still on the -12 kernel which seems odd
<akk> happy-sufferer: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<happy-sufferer> akk:  do i do that from the chroot terminal, or from a regular terminal (xubuntu 8.04 beta)
<happy-sufferer> ?
<Jordan_U> bazhang, Try a "sudo apt-get update" , the OpenOffice problems should be fixed
<happy-sufferer> akk, # generated by NetworkManager, do not edit! <--- from within the chroot terminal
<akk> happy-sufferer: Do one from the chroot terminal, and another from a non-chroot terminal, and see if they're the same.
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: and something like "nameserver 192.168.1.1"?
<happy-sufferer> they're different.
<akk> happy-sufferer: Okay, then from a non-chrooted root terminal, cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/sda1/etc/resolv.conf
<akk> (if I'm remembering right where this thing is mounted)
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin:  you mean to see whether "nameserver xx.xx.xx.xx" is in the cat printout?
<pwnguin> just follow akk's directions on that. it looks plausible
<happy-sufferer> akk: i added "sudo" and did your command.
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: try the apt-get update now
<graft_> can someone help me out with cmake? I'm building this thing that says it needs Xine 1.1.9, which I have installed, and I can't figure out what CMake does to determine if it's installed (ergo where it's going wrong)
<happy-sufferer> it's working, pwnguin, akk!
<akk> yay!
<happy-sufferer> you guys are amazing
 * akk gets distracted by a raccoon at the door
<happy-sufferer> into IT consulting, akk?
<DanaG> wtf?
<akk> happy-sufferer: Yes, though generally not tech support calls :)
<DanaG> quodlibet won't play anything now!
<DanaG> Thu Apr  3 21:59:31 2008: GStreamer encountered a general resource error.
<bazhang> Jordan_U: thanks; I tried that and the same result--perhaps the fact I have not gone to kde4 is the reason so much is held back
<happy-sufferer> apt-get update is now done, akk, pwnguin
<Fritzel> ok really easy question for you guys, how do I change the clock in kubuntu hardy to a 12 hour clock
<pwnguin> alrighty. that brought the data about packages into your old install. now we have to make a choice. the proper way to this would be to have apt download the packages only, then reboot to install them all, but you'll be without net during the actual install
<happy-sufferer> well, i won't need the net during install, right? and, if my hunches are correct, my wireless pci card will work with ubuntu 8.04 beta (as it does with Xubuntu 8.04 beta).
<pwnguin> right
<alex_mayorga> Jordan_U, failed to load module "type1"
<happy-sufferer> so what did you say about choice? what was the other option?
<pwnguin> the other option is we upgrade the system from the chroot and hope nothing terrible happens
<happy-sufferer> and anyway, the install will not affect the xubuntu 8.04 beta partition, right?
<pwnguin> right
<pwnguin> if it fails, you should be able to just reboot
<pwnguin> and jump back into xubuntu
<bazhang> happy-sufferer: you all set now? ;]
<pwnguin> in that case from the chroot run "apt-get dist-upgrade -d"
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: akk, what's the better option: upgrade system from chroot OR download packages first in xubuntu and then reboot into ubuntu 7.10 and then install from there?
<happy-sufferer> hi bazhang, good to see you.
<bazhang> happy-sufferer: told you to come here ;]
<pwnguin> im starting to think that download first is the better option here, and that command should download them only
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: ok. let's take that route, if you think it's better/safer.
<happy-sufferer> ready for orders, captain. 8-)
<akk> I suspect pwnguin's right, downloading first is safer.
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: from the chroot run "apt-get dist-upgrade -d"
<pwnguin> -d tells apt to download only
<akk> There might be a few packages that would like to talk to the net, but most won't need it.
<happy-sufferer> akk, great.
<happy-sufferer> ok here goes. 766 mb of archives to get.
<happy-sufferer> akk: those "few packages that need the net" can wait until after the upgrade, correct?
<pwnguin> probably
<akk> happy-sufferer: yeah, they should be okay
<happy-sufferer> thanks.
<pwnguin> anyways, once that's done in a few hours or whatever
<happy-sufferer> oh yeah, it takes that long, eh?
<White_Magic> was the problem fixed yet?
<akk> ubuntu's actual installer has a hissy fit if it can't see a net, but installing packages shouldn't really need it
<happy-sufferer> I guess I should ask you now what the remaining steps are
<pwnguin> you should just be able to reboot, log in and run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: log in to the Ubuntu 7.04, correct?
<White_Magic> Did they fix the kernal problem?
<happy-sufferer> sorry.
<happy-sufferer> i meant ubuntu 7.10
<happy-sufferer>  correct?
<DanaG> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<DanaG> ncurses UI rocks!
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: yes
<happy-sufferer> after i do  "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" from within ubuntu7.10, what next.
<pwnguin> well, you answer questions the install might ask
<akk> there'll probably be a lot of questions
<pwnguin> you know
<pwnguin> the gui installer will probably notice as well
<pwnguin> that there's updates available
<happy-sufferer> oh, i don't remember there being questions when i upgraded last time. but it's probably my faulty memory
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: well maybe you'll be lucky. i always get questions about conf files
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: how would i know what to choose... if i can't connect to the net and ask people like you?
<White_Magic> Anyone Here me? Yesturday we where complaining about Problems with kernal and restricted modules
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: normally i just go with the package's defaults, unless i know what I changed and that the new chagnes are harmless
<White_Magic> and you guys where saying was going to be fixed..
<happy-sufferer> ok. i see
<happy-sufferer> i'll just click yes, or hit enter, eh?
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> the diffs should give you a clue
<pwnguin> if the only + lines have #'s on them, it's just a comment that you can ignore
<happy-sufferer> diffs? what are you referring to. I'm lost
<akk> happy-sufferer: The defaults will mostly keep your current version -- it might be better to take the package maintainer's version in cases where you don't know.
<akk> happy-sufferer: It gives you those two options, plus an option to see the differences between the two
<akk> happy-sufferer: If you don't understand a question, then the diffs probably won't help
<happy-sufferer> default would keep curret version as opposed to a newer version?
<alex_mayorga> Jordan_U, failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<akk> right, default keeps current version
<happy-sufferer> akk:  isn't newer better, generally speaking/
<happy-sufferer> L
<happy-sufferer> ?
 * DanaG takes his laptop outside, and watches the GDM theme get a sunburn.
<DanaG> HAH!
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: newer can mean losing your customizations
<DanaG> ... oh wait, it's nighttime.
<akk> happy-sufferer: especially for networking, you don't necessarily want the current version since it isn't working :)
<DanaG> Hah.
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: i don't mind losing my customizations. BTW, what customizations are you talking about?
<akk> happy-sufferer: but like pwnguin says, if there's anything you might have customized, you'd want to keep that
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: well, like say a custom gdm theme ;)
<happy-sufferer> akk, yes, i got to remmeber that i should NOT choose "Current Version" in "networking" config pages during install.
<akk> happy-sufferer: For instance, if you've defined a printer, then installing the default cups files might mean it forgets about your printer
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: there is one customization that i've made in ubuntu 7.10, and that's with randr (dual monitor setup), but i don't mind losing that customization, and seeing whath 8.04 ubuntu has to offer.
<happy-sufferer> Maybe in some cases "Keep current version" means not enjoying the progress that 8.04 has made over 7.10, correct?
<DanaG> Hint: press 'd' to see differences.
<DanaG> And then complain about 'less' being broken.
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: in my experience, keep the current version means fixing spelling and thats about it =/
<DanaG> Not a fully-featured terminal in update-manager.
<happy-sufferer> DanaG: who you talking to? me?
<akk> happy-sufferer: correct, keep current version may mean not getting an 8.04 updated version
<DanaG> I guess so.
<pwnguin> err, what im trying to say is, most times the diffs are spelling fixes =(
<DanaG> About new config file versions.
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: oh, i get it now.
<happy-sufferer> just spelling fixes
<pwnguin> but if you havent done anything, you might as well not take the chance
<pwnguin> once in a while a big change comes along and you want it
<DanaG> I want the previous-version gdm theme back -- I mean, I can install it myself, but it's still the now-ugly default.
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: you mean, i should choose not to keep current version, unless I really have to keep current version.
<DanaG> Thus, it may turn off other people to Ubuntu, if the login screen is ugly.
<DanaG> Oh, and my current desktop theme:
<keith-> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't let me set my screen resolution anymore... is there another way to do it besides just hacking my xorg.conf?
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot-orange-nodoka.png
<danuel> alex_mayorga: re "not privileged" to mount ntfs, have you seen http://www.ntfs-3g.org/support.html#useroption3
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: yea. if there's any doubt at all, take the maintainer's version. you can always reset it up later, as long as the net's working ;)
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: when you say "mainainer's version" do you mean the opposite of "current version"?
<pwnguin> yes
<happy-sufferer> gotcha, thanks.
<alex_mayorga> how do I completely remove the nvidia module so I can fall back to vesa for good?
<DanaG> Who decided to change the GDM theme?
<DanaG> Oh, and is there now a wiki page about it?
<DanaG> And has the latest wallpaper been wiki'd?
<pwnguin> these are probably questions for #ubuntu-art
<pwnguin>  #ubuntu-artwork
<DanaG> Is the Heron going to be the default?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, it might look even better with: previous revision GDM, and then wallpaper being a variation (not a way-different color) of that background, with the Heron on top.
<alex_mayorga> danuel: did you get it working?
<DanaG> The color of the previous-revision GDM theme is more cheerful than the murky color now.
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, do you have a NTFS partition lying around?
<DanaG> Yup.
<DanaG> /dev/sda3 on /media/Vista type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<DanaG> odd.... STILL ignoring the nls=utf-8 parameter.
<DanaG> ... and thus files will be missing.
<DanaG> It's kinda' hard to play some of my music when the directory simply doesn't appear.
<DanaG> Example filename:
<DanaG> or rather, folder:  Music/梶浦由記 - .hack--SIGN Original Sound & Song Track 1/
<pwnguin> its doing you a favor
<DanaG> Yes, kanji filename -- simply because it's cool.
<pwnguin> we both know .hack has no quality music :P
<DanaG> Well, granted, I haven't listened to those ones in a while.
<DanaG> The music from Noir is better.
<DanaG> But that's beside the point.
<danuel> alex_mayorga: no, I'm still investigating... look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g/+bug/205081
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205081 in ntfs-3g "ntfs-3g will mount as root only, breaks mounting as user" [Undecided,New]
<alex_mayorga> danuel, I guess we two can confirm that one
<danuel> Yes...
<danuel> Let's do it,
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, can you?
<captain> hey guys, just done upgrading gutsy to heron, sound has an extreme static in it now like the speakers are blasted , any ideas ?
<DanaG> http://suseforums.net/index.php?showtopic=39910
<DanaG> I don't mount as user, actually.
<DanaG> Let me check my external partition... though the journal is likely dirty.
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=307827
<DanaG> Yup, dirty volume.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, if I have the same volume in fstab twice, will it try two entries Sequentially?
<DanaG> Oops, caps was from part-tab-completing Sev<tab> accidentally.
<DanaG> UUID=C4DA9F12DA9EFFBA                           /media/Vista    ntfs-3g defaults,nls=utf8,locale=en_US.UTF-8,rw                         0 0
<DanaG> UUID=C4DA9F12DA9EFFBA                           /media/Vista    ntfs-3g defaults,nls=utf8,locale=en_US.UTF-8,ro                         0 0
<captain> static in sound on heron ... anyone ? ...
<DanaG> ntfs-3g REEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeally needs a fallback to RO on error.
<DanaG> EEEEEEeeeeeeeeally.
<shasbot> i am having trouble recording from my microphone
<shasbot> it plays through the headphones or speakers when i speak into it, but no programs seem to be able to record it
 * DanaG wonders whether any conferences are anywhere near the central coast USA.
<DanaG> It might be interesting to go to a Linux conference some time.
<alex_mayorga> danuel: did you subscribed to the bug?
<danuel> alex_mayorga: yes
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, would you say that the bug is confirm able  then?
<DanaG> It didn't mount due to volume being dirty; permissions weren't the issue for me.
<DanaG> I may try firing up my XP VM and connecting the drive to it to chkdsk, then try again.
<DanaG> ooooooh, cool wallpapers: www.vladstudio.com
<DanaG> Really random, though -- I really AM random sometimes.
<alex_mayorga> :)
<captain> guys, anyone knows what could cause static sound in heron after gutsy upgrade.
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, in my case it clearly says "You are not privileged to mount this volume."
<DanaG> interesting... audigy2 does float32le.
<Daisuke_Ido> DanaG, get wallpapers free...  unless you happen to be on widescreen
<DanaG> ... or use the largest, which is widescreen.
<captain> anyone ... no ? :(
<Daisuke_Ido> 1600x1200 isn't widescreen
<DanaG> One of them is.
<DanaG> Or use Zoom.
<akk> or crop it in gimp
<captain> alright ... not a whole lot of help here... thanks anyway.
<DanaG> wtf? keyboard in vbox is broken.
<Ray_> Need Help on Totem. Totem is not playing Live mms streams. I'm using Hardy. Strangely in 7.10 totem is working correctly. Am I missing something?
<akk> captain: I don't know, but one thing you could try is using the old kernel to see if it's a kernel problem
<jimiridge> i use the mplayer mozilla plugin
<akk> (you'd probably have to copy over the /lib/modules stuff)
<jimiridge> or just use something besides totem
<jimiridge> i think totem sux
<jimiridge> copy the stream link and drop in another prog
<Ray_> Well, in VLC it's working. But I was trying to play that in Totem. In fact in 7.10 totem is playing that link perfectly.
<captain> akk , got the command to roll back to old kernel ? newb to linux buddy .sorry
<akk> captain: No, I was just talking about copying it from an older release -- no idea if there's a package to formally roll it back
<Ray_> I was just wondering why it is not working in hardy. The stream is getting downloaded and the first frame is also showing up, but then the video is not moving. Although Totem is responding and it is downloading the stream.
<akk> captain: I tend to have tons of kernels sitting around in /boot
<cwillu> akk, what's your oldest kernel? :p
<cwillu> Ray_, what's the url?
<captain> akk so i got the live cd for gutsy , if i mount , whats the command to copy the kernel or where would i find this kernel to copy it to my /boot
<akk> cwillu: 2.4.something :)
<cwillu> akk, okay, nvm :p
<akk> captain: If you can mount the live CD, kernels are probably just in /boot there, and the corresponding modules are in /lib/modules
<Ray_> cwillu : the url is : mms://a150.l2584248272.c25842.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/150/25842/v0001/reflector:48272
<akk> captain: oh, for ubuntu kernels you'll probably also need the initrd.img from /boot
<cwillu> Ray_, congrats, you just segfaulted my totem :p
<Ray_> cwillu: I am so sorry. You tried to help me out and this is not what was expected. I am feeling extremely sorry for this.
<akk> captain: Actually, if you haven't done this before it might be more trouble than it's worth
<cwillu> Ray_, heh, I'm just kidding, I don't have anything important running in totem
<keith-> so anyone have any clue why, after this last update, nvidia isn't in my hardware manager?
<cwillu> does it consistently though
<Ray_> cwillu : I am no expert and have no knowledge in this regard but you can try installing the gstreamer codecs (all) then I believe it will work.
<captain> akk , yeah i haven't done it before . im willing to give it a shot though, let me ask you this. Can i roll back to Gutsy by any chance ?
<cwillu> Ray_, nah, the fact that it crashes is already a bug (believe I have all the codecs installed already)
<Ray_> cwillu : That's fine. I am relieved.
<akk> captain: You could try taking a gutsy kernel package and installing it with dpkg -i whatever.deb
<Ray_> cwillu : yes I think so.
<akk> captain: I don't know if that would work or not, never tried it.
<Ray_> Because the stream is working correctly in 7.10. The problem is this is not working on VLC. It's only working on Mplayer.
<captain> Hmm, if i start this i know im going to miss work again just like last night. I happen to spend hours reading articles and testing...then oops im 1 hour late to work.
<Ray_> cwillu : Because the stream is working correctly in 7.10. The problem is this is not working on VLC. It's only working on Mplayer. But there also it is playing and stopping and playing.
<ether_c> does anyone here have an ntfs formatted usb external hard drive working with hardy?
<akk> captain: yeah, that seems to be an occupational hazard of updating distros :(
<captain> I'll just stick to winblows for now until the official heron is out.
<cwillu> ether_c, not with me right now, but I've have two users that use ntfs usb with hardy
<ether_c> I'm just trying to figure out why mine isn't working
<ether_c> it "mounts" and the icon appears on the desktop
<ether_c> but the folder is blank
<ether_c> I had to do a "mount as root" workaround in kubuntu feisty
<ether_c> but I'm not sure how to do it in ubuntu hardy
<Daisuke_Ido> chown the mountpoint?
<ether_c> oh, I can access it from the command line
<ether_c> that's weird
<cwillu> ether_c, how does it behave under a hardy livecd?
<ether_c> but not from nautilus
<danuel> there seems to be a big issue with Hardy and mounting/unmounting ntfs ... should this be elevated to an important bug?
<cwillu> wondering if there's some device history being stored that's screwing you up
<ether_c> cwillu: I'm not sure, I'm running hardy beta right now
<ether_c> and I don't have the cd with me
<cwillu> well, that's no fun :p
<danuel> ether__c: what "mount as root" workaround did you use?  do you have a link to a step by step how to
<ether_c> weird, all the folders are highlighted with a green background in the console
<ether_c> danuel: this was in kde 3.5, I went to dolphin's options and there was a checkbox that said "mount as user"
<ether_c> I un-checked it
<ether_c> sorry, I right clicked on the drive, then hit preferences
<ether_c> then did that
<danuel> ether__c: do you know if there is a similar option in gnome? ubuntu
<ether_c> unfortunately that doesn't work in kde4 (I've tried) there's no option
<ether_c> but I'm using gnome right now
<ether_c> on a fresh install
<ether_c> interesting, if I do an ls -l on the drive from the console, it seems that all the files are 777'd by default
<danuel> Does anyone else have a problem with Hardy and NTFS partitions?
<ether_c> yet I can't "see" them through nautilus
<ether_c> does anyone have ntfs external drives working at all?
<jimiridge> bah im too good for windows garbage
<danuel> Common guys, if we want ubuntu to continue to grow, it has to play nice with ntfs without a glich.
<jimiridge> best thing you can do with windows partitions is mkfs.ext3 /dev/windowspartition
<ether_c> actually, this is an external hard drive
<ether_c> not windows specifically
<DanaG> We need fallback to RO on failure to RW!
<danuel> Does anyone have ability to mount internal ntfs without sudo?
<DanaG> Otherwise.... things just aren't mounted at all.  That's bad.
<danuel> DanaG: I forced a mount on a dirty drive by "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /media/sda3 -o force", but it mounted as RO, not RW.  Do you know why?
<DanaG> need 'rw' also.
<omar_> I have a problem with screensavers, they don't work properly, I think it's probably because of Compiz.
<DanaG> !gnome-screensaver
<DanaG> it !!!sucks
<CyberCod> lack of config options sucks yeah
<danuel> DanaG: how do you unmount in Hardy ?  unmount: command not found!
<DanaG> just umount, oddly enough.
<CyberCod> umount
<danuel> ah ...
<danuel> spelling.
<CyberCod> :)
<ether_c> so, it turns out my drive is mounted after all
<ether_c> but it's mounted strangely
<ether_c> and nautilus doesn't like it
<DanaG> Odd: http://troy-sobotka.blogspot.com/2008/03/hardy-heron-wallpaper-fela-kuti-botch.html
<ether_c> but read/write works
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: download complete. !
<happy-sufferer> time to go and apt-get dist-upgrade them, pwnguin. see you soon.
<ether_c> nautilus reports the filesystem as "fuseblk"
<CyberCod> Hmmm
<CyberCod> that IS weird
<ether_c> I ran ntfsfix on it with no effect
<ether_c> I can still access it from the command line
<CyberCod> does it have a win install on it?
<ether_c> which is acceptable.. for now I guess
<ether_c> no, it's just an external drive
<CyberCod> important docs?
<ether_c> music : )
<CyberCod> ah
<CyberCod> if it were me I'd switch it to ext3
<CyberCod> if you can access it RO you can get your stuff off of it
<ether_c> that would work, but I don't think windows supports ext3
<ether_c> and there aren't really any "compromise" filesystems
<CyberCod> there's something you can install for that actually
<ether_c> because fat32 would suck for a drive like that
<CyberCod> hang on I'll find the name of it for you
<ether_c> besides, this way I can use it on pretty much any windows pc
<bazhang> windows has filedrvers to recognize ext2/ext3
<CyberCod> ext2ifs_1_10c
<ether_c> interesting
<ether_c> I'll check that out
<CyberCod> its an installable filesystem driver
<CyberCod> works beautifully
<bazhang> www.fs-drivers.org or some such
<ether_c> thanks, but I'd prefer to get this working on linux
<CyberCod> there is also ext2fsd, but it blows because you have to turn on your ext2/3 drives each boot
<ether_c> I can't exactly install these drivers on random computers that I come across
<CyberCod> the ext2ifs is much better
<CyberCod> true true
<hiredgoon> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<hiredgoon> nice
<CyberCod> might just be something wrong with the partition info
<CyberCod> what does gparted say about it?
<ether_c> lemme check
<hiredgoon> make a bartpe disc - run chkdsk on it
<ether_c> gparted says it's ntfs
<CyberCod> have you tried re-installing ntfs-3g?
<ether_c> you mean apt-get remove ntfs-3g then reinstall it? no
<CyberCod> worth a shot
<ether_c> I was curious whether this is a bug or if it's just my particular external ntfs drive
<CyberCod> couldn't tell you
<ether_c> because it it's just me, then I'll definitely copy everything off of it and reformat
<hiredgoon> apt-get remove ntfs-3g --purge  ?
<ether_c> I'll try it
<ether_c> no dice, reinstalling ntfs-3g has no effect
<CyberCod> :(
<CyberCod> if you can get your music off, you could try re-formatting it to ntfs
<ether_c> if it means anything to anyone, I had fedora 9 beta on this computer yesterday and it worked fine
<ether_c> yeah, I may just do that
<CyberCod> may just be the 3g then
<ether_c> thanks for the tips though
<CyberCod> no problem
<CyberCod> sorry I wasn't more effective helper
<zcat[1]> just for the record; I had major issues with my mp3 player .. it was much happier when I changed the partition form 'b' (W95 fat32) to 'c' (win95 fat32 lba)
<jimiridge> bah mplayer -co caca is kinda glitched
<zcat[1]> I don't think ntfs has different partition types though
<hiredgoon> what ntfs is it?  like did xp make the filesystem or what?
<zcat[1]> curse microsoft and their non-standard standards!
<pwnguin> jimiridge: you just need to pass CACA_GEOMETRY to it
<CyberCod> so how is the pulse audio thing working out?
<ether_c> hiredgoon: it was ntfs when I bought it from the store right out of the package
<ether_c> but windows has "touched" it before
<ether_c> linux "touched" it first though
<zcat[1]> I'd never trust something preformatted.. seen too many stories of mp3 platers with pre-installed viruses :)
<zcat[1]> *players
<jimiridge> like black isnt black its all colors
<hiredgoon> ether_c: argh
<hiredgoon> i'd make a bartpe disc and run a chkdsk on it - you need a windows cd tho
<ethana3> Is firefox3 beta5 in repos yet?
<ethana3> ...I immediately downloaded it and am running it form a folder in my home now
<ethana3> ...so I don't /really/ have to wait for it
<ethana3> ....but I'd like to get rid of that folder soon
<ethana3> so my stuff will work right (plugins, etc.)
<ethana3>  'course, it's not like going from 69 to 71 on acid3 is /that/ big a change
<ethana3> ..but still
<ethana3> beta4 is always crashing on me
<ether_c> ethana3: you could always install konqueror
<ether_c> which should score you a nice 100
<ether_c> ack
<ether_c> my bad
<ether_c> 90
<ether_c> not 100
<ether_c> and that's with webkit
<wilbert> Good morning to all from a grey skyed Holland
<ethana3> ether_c: it comes with the latest?
<ethana3> ohh
<ethana3> ...or webkit epiphany
<ethana3> I may do that soon
<jaffarkelshac> does anyone know how to get my lcd brightness control back after update+reboot
<HendriXXX> anyone have strange crashes/lockups with hardy heron? only thing what works after freeze is my mouse.. any ideas howto fix that?
<PedanticSteve> anyone here using Evolution 2.22 and having trouble with connecting to exchange?  (or not having trouble connecting)?
<happy-sufferer> is there a way i could run apt-get update on a partition that I have?
 * dwidmann is away: Gone away for now.
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: you could chroot into it
<x1250> happy-sufferer: you'll have to chroot
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: you're back!
<pwnguin> i never left ;)
<Finnish> Hmmm, latest kernel *ucked up my bluetooth?
<pwnguin> i just stopped paying attention briefly
<happy-sufferer> install finished but wireless pci card still won't work on the new ubuntu 8.04 partition, even after i did all the same  things as on Xubuntu 8.04. 8-(
<pwnguin> does xubuntu use network manager?
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: i did the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade while logged into the 7.04ubuntu partition. then i saw a notification applet saying that it needs to download stuff. i thought maybe if it were able to upgrade, maybe, just maybe, my wireless pci card will work in ubuntu8.04 as it does on xubuntu8.04.
<x1250> hey guys, I have ubuntu-sounds installed, but when I go to preferences -> sounds, tab sounds and click on play, I here nothing. I _do_ have sound, but not from ubuntu-sounds theme, no login or logout music.
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: yes, xubuntu uses same network manager. (called "network settings")
<pwnguin> you sure its nm and not a different tool?
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: but the way i made wireless pci card work on xubuntu 8.04 is not by going to network manager, but by running the commands in terminal
<pwnguin> you'll probably have to continue doing that =/
<pwnguin> network manager uses some extended wireless stuff that some drivers dont support / like
<pwnguin> signal strength etc
<happy-sufferer> the commands i ran on xubuntu successfully (and on ubuntu 8.04 AND 7.10 unsuccessfully) are at http://pastebin.com/d5e2b0176
<happy-sufferer> i thought that if Xubuntu 8.04 will allow me to get onto the internet, surely Ubuntu 8.04 also will.
<pwnguin> ah. ndiswrapper
<pwnguin> you're making me regret returning ;)
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: yes! ndiswrapper, and using inf and sys files on the install CD (For windows computers)
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: returning to this irc channel?
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: that's the only way i have found to make my wireless internet work so far.
<happy-sufferer> i prefer not to use ndiswrapper, but i'm a newbie.
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: ive never been able to make ndiswrapper work
<pwnguin> for some it seems to be an only option
<happy-sufferer> well, is there a way we can make a non-ndiswrapper option work?
<pwnguin> i doubt it
<happy-sufferer> my wireless card is pictured at http://snipurl.com/23aff
<owen1> i got updates and now i can't see the UI after I enter user/password. any ideas?
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: so i'm really really puzzed: Why can wireless internet/card work in Xubunu 8.04 but NOT in Ubuntu 8.04?
<owen1> i see the brown backgroud..
<happy-sufferer> Wouldn't you think it would work in Ubuntu8.04 if it works in Xubuntu8.04?
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: did you set up ndiswrapper again?
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: yes, all the same steps
<pwnguin> thats pretty funny
<pwnguin> afaik, that shouldn't happen
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: yeah, that's what i'm thinking
<pwnguin> you'll have to get someone else to help you with ndiswrapper, as I'm clueless on it
<pwnguin> on the other hand
<pwnguin> you could always apt-get install ubuntu-desktop from xubuntu
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: that's an idea
<pwnguin> they use the same repos
<happy-sufferer> i guess it might work.
<happy-sufferer> it should work, eh?
<pwnguin> yea
<happy-sufferer> shall we do that? pls advise how.
<happy-sufferer> 8-)
<PedanticSteve> anyone here using Evolution in Hardy and trying to connect to exchange?  I am having issues getting it to work.  Says bad username orpassword, but I connect to OWA with the same username/password just fine
<pwnguin> ive done something similar to try out kubnutu
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: it should be as easy as "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<owen1> i see brown screen after i log in...can't see any UI... anyone?
<pwnguin> then when you log in, you may need to change the "session" to GNOME
<happy-sufferer> then if it works, i'll uninstall the current ubunu8.04 partition(sda1), and have the to-be-installed Ubuntu8.04(overXubuntu8.04, sda6) partition "stretch out" over the whole hard drive again.
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: ok
<pwnguin> happy-sufferer: sounds like you have a plan ;)
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: here goes another 3 hours.
<happy-sufferer> 8-)
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> ima go watch naruto / play smash bros
<omar_> I have a problem with screensavers, they don't work properly, I think it's probably because of Compiz.
<happy-sufferer> ok. how can i reach you when you're not online at IRC?
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: is there a special way to leave messages on IRC?
<PedanticSteve> omar_: I am using compiz and my screensavers work fine... I tested out a few of htem.  and I am using many features in compiz
<owen1> can't see UI..got to work with this laptop tomorrow. please help.
<doolz> happy-sufferer:  /msg pwnguin
<happy-sufferer> after i install Ubuntu8.04 over Xubuntu8.04, how do I remove everything Xubuntu-ish in computer?
<happy-sufferer> doolz: will that work even if pwnguin is offline?
<omar_> PedanticSteve: Wow, then how come me screensavers are screwed up?? :D
<PedanticSteve> omar_: what do you mean that they do not work properly?
<omar_> PedanticSteve: I'm using a lot of Compiz features as well
<doolz> happy-sufferer: I dunno
<happy-sufferer> oh, by the way, is there a way to "upgrade" from Xubuntu 8.04 32bit to Ubuntu8.04 64bit, without using a CD, and without too much problems?
<omar_> PedanticSteve: They don't appear almost at all, and they blink too.
<owen1> anyone got issues with the UI after getting updates today?
<owen1> i think my nautilus is not running, or somthing similar.
<owen1> whet typing nautilus in terminal i get a lot of errors. at the end it say: aborted (core dumped).
<x1250> do you guys have any login/logout sound from ubuntu sound theme?
<owen1> guys. this is sos. anyone can help with serious UI issue?
<x1250> owen1: I really dont have any idea about your problem, but you could paste the errors on pastebin so someone can check it out
<owen1> x1250: i have nothing but terminal working. not sure what error i can paste...
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin: hello.
<CyberCod> owen, a couple basic things to try...  CTRL+ALT+F7
<happy-sufferer> pwnguin:  what's the Ubuntu equivalent of Step 3, 4, and 5 on http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html?
<CyberCod> or type in  "startx"
<x1250> owen1: try creating another user and see if that works ok, so if it does, wipe out your gnome config for your user....
<owen1> how do i do it from the terminal?
<x1250> adduser someuser
<owen1> x1250: how do i do it from the terminal
<x1250> are you in X?
<happy-sufferer> hi, people,  what's the Ubuntu equivalent of Step 3, 4, and 5 on http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html?
<owen1> x1250: not sure. i can open apps from the terminal.
<owen1> x1250: but can't open nautilus.
<x1250> like what apps?
<owen1> x1250: firefox
<owen1> x1250: open office
<owen1> x1250: but i can't see the gnome menus etc
<CyberCod> do you have any panels at all? or a background?
<owen1> CyberCod: ctrl+alt+f7 did't do anything..
<x1250> ok, then try adding another user and see if it has the same problems as your user. If it does, I would just delete all gnome related stuff for the user with problems. You'll loose your desktop configuration, but.... well... nobody is perfect
<owen1> CyberCod: no. nada
<CyberCod> k
<owen1> x1250: how do i do that?
<CyberCod> startx ?
<x1250> $ sudo su
<Finnish> How to add latest Bluez-utilities to Hardy?
<x1250> # adduser someuser
<owen1> CyberCod: do u want me to type it in terminal?
<CyberCod> yeah type it and press enter
<x1250> or $ sudo adduser someuser
<CyberCod> it should either start the graphical or give you some error messages
<owen1> x1250: 1 sec, x1250..i am trying to start x
<owen1> CyberCod: X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<CyberCod> not authorized?
<CyberCod> huh
<CyberCod> type logout and press enter
<owen1> CyberCod: xinit: unexpected signal 2
<CyberCod> there's something
<owen1> CyberCod: it tells me to use exit.
<owen1> CyberCod: should i try?
<CyberCod> ah
<x1250> owen1: what did you do? steps?
<CyberCod> ok use exit
<CyberCod> point is to log out and try to log back in
<owen1> CyberCod: ok. trying. i am doing all this from another machine, so i can talk here on irc.
<CyberCod> you can also try loggin into the new user that x1250 told you to make
<CyberCod> I had guessed,
<jaffarkelshac> has the new kernal broken anyones system, i have lot lcd brightness control, how do i get it bak
<CyberCod> unless you were using finch in terminal
<CyberCod> ;)
<owen1> CyberCod: after doing 'exit' the terminal was closed and i saw the brown screen again.
<x1250> jaffarkelshac: last time I checked there were some packages missing for kernel -13. Try with -12 or something.
<CyberCod> brown screen?
<CyberCod> the desktop?
<owen1> CyberCod: now when i open katapult i can't go back to terminal...
<jaffarkelshac> the one i have is -14
<owen1> CyberCod: it's brown. but no menu, nothing.
<CyberCod> k
<CyberCod> new computer?
<owen1> CyberCod: i'll restart.
<CyberCod> fast?
<CyberCod> wait a moment
<owen1> CyberCod: vaio. i put 8.04 instead of vista.
<CyberCod> k, shouldn't take long
<owen1> CyberCod: it worked great for 2 days...
<CyberCod> to get desktop loaded
<CyberCod> its only a couple weeks til 8.04 is finished...
<CyberCod> impatient?
<x1250> jaffarkelshac: check for the restricted-modules package for -14
<owen1> CyberCod: today i got updates and just restarted....
<CyberCod> go ahead and restart
<CyberCod> see if anything is different
<jaffarkelshac> how x1250
<owen1> CyberCod: ok
<CyberCod> do you have a proprietary driver for an nvidia card?
<owen1> CyberCod: are u talking to me?
<CyberCod> yep
<x1250> jaffarkelshac: try something like $ aptitude search linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`, or similar
<CyberCod> if the driver is proprietary, it would get broken by a kernel upgrade
<owen1> CyberCod: wait. now i see the username screen.
<CyberCod> ooooh
<CyberCod> good luck
<owen1> CyberCod: after i'll type the password i'll see the brown screen again.
<owen1> CyberCod: and only through katapult i'll access terminal.
<CyberCod> gnome or kde?
<owen1> CyberCod: gnome
<CyberCod> then you need nautilus
<CyberCod> k
<owen1> CyberCod: i hear the music...
<CyberCod> type CTRL+ALT+F3
<CyberCod> well if it doesn't work type that
<owen1> CyberCod: and....brown screen
<CyberCod> k
<CyberCod> type that
<CyberCod> and it will change to a tty terminal
<frostux> :s
<owen1> CyberCod: ok. i typed ctr+alt+f3
<dotech> if i just booted ubuntu without a mouse, how can i shutdown with the keyboard only? :)
<CyberCod> log in there
<dotech> was just testing the hardware on this new pc to make sure things worked
<frostux> hi guys
<owen1> CyberCod: ok
<x1250> dotech: sudo reboot?
<CyberCod> type in "nautilus" and hit enter
<dotech> well im at the desktop
<owen1> can i revert the last updated i got?
<CyberCod> then type CTRL+ALT+F7 to get back to the graphical
<frostux> small question, I used to add a parameter to a max_cstate file under sys to get rid of some CPU whining, where is that file now? :s
<x1250> ALT-F2 gnome-console or konsole, then reboot. Or CTRL+ALT+F2 and login/reboot
<dotech> x1250, thanks
<dotech> that did it
<owen1> CyberCod: when i type nautilus i get: can't open display
<CyberCod> sounds like you need to reconfigure x
<CyberCod> can't remember the commands for that off the top of my head
<owen1> CyberCod: and it tells me to try --help
<x1250> owen1: why dont you create a new user and test it?
<owen1> x1250: ok. i am ready.
<CyberCod> sorry man, I'm stumped... X is obviously working since you have the brown screen
<CyberCod> so it probably is your gnome settings
<geekaholic> Hi all, I can't seem to be able to find apache2, bind9 or samba server packages on Ubuntu+1
<owen1> CyberCod: no problem. thank so much for trying.
<geekaholic> Here is my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62099/
<owen1> x1250: can u tell me the commands?
<geekaholic> I can install normal desktop packages but server packages seem 2 be missing
<x1250> CTRL+ALT+F2, login, then $ sudo adduser someuser
<frostux> max_cstate, gone, where, halp :s
<PedanticSteve> geekaholic:are you using "add/remove" or synaptic?
<owen1> x1250: ok. what's next?
<owen1> x1250: i created a user.
<x1250> $ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart, and login with your new user
<geekaholic> PedanticSteve: tried apt, aptitude and add/remove
<geekaholic> aptitude search apache2 gives me nothing
<owen1> x1250: wait. it asked me te enter a new unix password...
<x1250> yep, do that, any password, just remember it for login in afterwards
<owen1> x1250: ok
<x1250> geekaholic: # aptitude update ? and if not, faulty repo?
<x1250> it works in here...
<owen1> x1250: i logged in and now i see black screen (with the mouse) instead of brown. the problem is that now i don't have katapult...so can't open terminal...
<frostux> gah, no one who can help a poor laptop user with his cpu whining? :\
<x1250> the black screen is a terminal?
<owen1> x1250: no
<owen1> x1250: it's like the brown, but black.
<x1250> did some packages got uninstalled when you did the upgrade?
<owen1> x1250: i have no idea...
<owen1> x1250: can i get updates again or revert back?
<x1250> what does this command returns? $ aptitude search "^gnome" | grep "^i"
<owen1> x1250: 30 lines of text..
<geekaholic> x1250: u were right. Updating it fixed the issue. Must've been faulty at the time i updated (yesterday)
<owen1> x1250: gnome-about, gnome-accessibility-themes etc............
<geekaholic> x1250: thanks
<CyberCod> nite ppl
<owen1> x1250: looks like it returns all the gnome components.
<x1250> Uhm
<x1250> what about .xsession-errors on the new user?
<x1250> cat /home/newuser/.xsession-errors
<x1250> or use more, or less
<owen1> x1250: long text.  too long to go to top. i see some warnings and fails. like glib and gnome panel.
<x1250> do you have gnome-panel installed?
<owen1> x1250: don't know
<owen1> i can apt-get
<owen1> x1250: do u want me to do apt-get?
<x1250> try apt-cache policy gnome-panel
<owen1> x1250: installed: 1:2.22.0-0ubuntu3
<__doc__> howdy. two questions. 1) why can't I update my hardy installation anymore (tells me to do a partial update, which fails too) 2) any idea how to get the modlines for a automatically (correctly) recognized monitor (the background is that my second monitor is the exact same model, but fails to report the edid, hence it doesn't get recognized, hence it only gets a crappy choice of resolutions/frequenzies)
<x1250> how did you upgrade? with aptitude? synaptic? I dont know if synaptic uses aptitude (I think it does not), but there is an aptitude log in /var/log
<owen1> x1250: 500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/hardy/main .....
<x1250> maybe you can check if something went wrong with aptitude when you upgraded
<owen1> x1250: i used the graphical thingy. it tells me if new updates are available.
<owen1> gedit /var/log ?
<x1250> can you execute synaptic from the old (not the new) user?
<jaffarkelshac> how do i stop shared folders mounting on desktop all the time, its messy
<x1250> -> /var/log/aptitude
<x1250> synaptic has a history also, you can check that out if you can execute it
<owen1> x1250: wait. i am in synaptic.
<owen1> x1250: what should i do?
<x1250> are you checking out synaptic history log?
<owen1> x1250: where is it?
<x1250> in "File" menu
<__doc__> I guess what I really need to know is, how do you get the modlines a driver for a recognized monitor would use (so you can set them manually in xorg.conf)
<owen1> x1250: ok. there are around 100 upgrades/new installations at the last update (that required restart)
<owen1> i can open firefox and email it. or pastie.
<x1250> okay, pastebin.ca
<owen1> x1250:
<owen1> x1250: ok
<x1250> __doc__: modlines are vertical and horizontal refresh rates?
<__doc__> x1250: no, modelines are stuff like that:  Modeline "1920x1200@85"     268.60 1920 1936 2096 2528 1200 1201 1204 1250  -hsync -vsync
<x1250> Ah :(
<__doc__> they're kind esoteric to generate, usually it's just about hopeless to get the values right, it's why there's somewhere in debian/ubuntu some mechanism to support them.
<__doc__> if the edid is reported for a monitor, and if a monitor driver is present it's all taken care of.
<__doc__> otherwise you get the vesa modelines
<owen1> x1250: http://pastebin.ca/970778
<x1250> yeah, I saw them once when trying to get my monitor and vga running, but I don't know anything about them
<__doc__> but they're crap at higher resolutions.
<__doc__> so I need the modelines the driver has for my working monitor (that reports the edid) and apply them to the one who doesn't report the edid
<x1250> owen1: can you comment the "hiddenmenu" option in /boot/grub/menu.lst and select an old kernel when booting? It should be -> # hiddenmenu
<x1250> see if you have any other kernel to boot,
<owen1> ok
<x1250> when booting dont select 2.6.24-14, try an old version
<owen1> x1250: i only had 5 options, 4 of them say: 2.6.24-14 but some were safemode or something similar. the fifth option say: development version or something similar. i choose it...not sure why.
<owen1> i see blue screen with numbers running. it's 9% now.
<owen1> x1250: should i reboot and choose something else?
<x1250> that blue screen is gdm?
<owen1> x1250: no. it's like dos.
<owen1> x1250: remind me windos bios.
<x1250> its booting without the usplash image? No ubuntu image when booting? maybe its checking the hardrive¿
<owen1> i think this is for testing by developers
<owen1> x1250: yes. no ubuntu image. just blue screen. it's 15%.
<saltedlight> did you check the boot order on bios?
<x1250> 15% of what? any text?
<owen1> saltedlight: r u talking to me?
<saltedlight> yes owen1
<owen1> it say Memtest86
<x1250> oh, lol, get out of there
<owen1> v.1.70
<owen1> ok
<owen1> what option should i choose? 1-4
<x1250> you say your system got screwed up after THAT update you pasted in pastebin?
<owen1> x1250: correct. after reboot.
<owen1> should i try recovery mode?
<owen1> (options 2 or 4)
<x1250> ok, look try this: # aptitude search `uname -r` to see what kernel packages you got installed. Then search for the same packages but version 2.6.24-12 and install those. Then reboot and choose 2.6.24-12 kernel to boot. Maybe something got screwed when updating the kernel packages, but I don't know really...
<x1250> #aptitude search `uname -r` | grep "^i"
<x1250> thats better
<owen1> ok
<x1250> you'll see some packages like linux-image, linux-headers, restricted modules, etc
<x1250> try installing those same packages but from version 2.6.24-12
<owen1> no results
<x1250> for what?
<owen1> the command u told me
<owen1> aptitude search...
<owen1> i did apt-get update
<owen1> just in case.
<owen1> maybe they released an update that fix it..
<x1250> ok, try this # aptitude install linux-headers-2.6.24-12-generic linux-image-2.6.24-12-generic linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-12-generic linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-generic
<owen1> it could not find the image.
<owen1>  linux-image-2.6.24-12-generic
<owen1> oops
<owen1> wait
<owen1> done but 0 changes
<owen1> 1 not upgraded.
<x1250> which one?
<owen1> it say: coreutils
<owen1> have been kept back: coreutils
<x1250> ok, but its not related. Did you install the 2.6.24-12 version?
<|DuReX|> i'm getting 'Failed to initialize HAL!'
<|DuReX|> any id's ?
<owen1> it say 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<|DuReX|> http://pastebin.com/m4b165b64
<|DuReX|> seems like a crashing HAL, any id's :s
<x1250> owen1: what is the result when you do a # aptitude search  linux-image-2.6.24-12-generic | grep "^i" ?
<owen1> http://pastebin.ca/970793
<x1250> ok, try rebooting and selecting that kernel, the first one that is 2.6.24-12
<owen1> ok
<owen1> got it. 1 sec
<owen1> crossing my fingers.
<owen1> didn't help..)-:
<x1250> Then I'm out of ideas :(
<owen1> x1250: i'll reinstall it and maybe not get any updates...
<owen1> what do u think?
<x1250> Reinstall, but get the updates, there's nothing wrong with that. Try using # aptitude safe-upgrade most of the time, and full-upgrade with caution
<owen1> x1250: ok. thanks for the help!
<x1250> okay, np
<owen1> x1250: great community here
<x1250> Man, I come from debian! :)
<x1250> I have ubuntu on my notebook :D
<Tuv0k> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<mhollisjr> I have an issue with something that runs when I login to kubuntu hardy, it will just pause for 30 seconds or so while it does whatever it's doing, how can I find otu what the problem is? my Autostart directory is empty
<mhollisjr> it happens everytime I login, even if the system is fully up and running
<Ng> mhollisjr: 30 second pauses are very often caused by DNS lookups - maybe something is trying to do a DNS lookup on your hostname or something, before you have a network connection
<mhollisjr> Ng: it's pausing the whole interface though, I wouldn't think it would do that would it?
<Ng> it depends how low level the bit that's hanging is
<mhollisjr> ok well is networking shutdown when I log out?
<mhollisjr> because it happens if I logout and back in again too
<Ng> hmm, I'm not sure how KDE does that, sorry
<mhollisjr> -nod- no worries
<mhollisjr> it only does it at login, which is annoying, but tolerable
<bazhang> any one else having probs with ff3 and sound on youtube?
<KAMI_Work> Hi!
<bazhang> does disabling pulseaudio do it if so?
<KAMI_Work> How can I use Java in browser on 64 bit enabled machine/Ubuntu 8.04?
<KAMI_Work> IcedTea generates segfault
<KAMI_Work> Do anyone has working solution for this?
<nekostar> os[Linux 2.6.24-14-generic - Debian lenny/sid - Ubuntu DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu ( http://www.ubuntu.com )] | up[18 minutes] | cpu[Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz SMP (4 processors), 2400.033 MHz (19204.44 bogomips)] | chipset[Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)] | video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1) at 1680x1050 (32 bits)] | opengl[GeForce 8600 G
<nekostar> T/PCI/SSE2 powered by NVIDIA Corporation with driver 2.1.2 NVIDIA 169.12] | xchat[Version: 2.8.4] | [sysinfo-dg 1.1-DocTrax_1.46]
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> did a dirty upgrade
<nekostar> :>
<nekostar> mostly working fine
<nekostar> though when numlock on it does the home/pageup and stuff and when off does numbers
<nekostar> any fix for me?
<eldaria> Hmm I think one of the resent upgrades broke Flashsupport in Konqueror again.
<eldaria> anyone else had the same?
<Duskin> hey
<Duskin> so i just installed 8.04 and it came with firefox 3 beta4, what's the easiest way to update it to beta5
<Duskin> it doesnt appear in the package manager
<orvokki> Waiting for it? ;>
<Duskin> beta5 is already out
<orvokki> Eh...
<orvokki> Programs don't get packaged and put into Ubuntu by magic right after release.
<orvokki> There might be some community package although as I said, the *easiest* way is to wait.
<Duskin> so if i grab the files off the mozilla website and install that way, will it still be able to be updated thru package manager?
<Duskin> later on i mean
<DarkMageZ> Duskin, grab it off mozilla site and run it. don't worry about installing. the ubuntu guys will probably update firefox 3 to beta 5 soon enough.
<muszek> Duskin: it's not recommended.  Just wait a few days.  b4 was in repos quite quickly
<Duskin> ah ok
<Duskin> i guess ill just wait a couple days
<Duskin> thx guys
<muszek> I remember feeling uncomfortable because of not having the latest soft in repos right away when I switched from windows
<muszek> but the benefits of package management are sooo much greater
<Duskin> yea, i love the package management
<Duskin> i just came from windows xp
<bazhang> newer is not always better ;]
<Duskin> i know
<bazhang> witness vista ;]
<Duskin> i insalled 8.04 because i figured it's so close to release i might as well have
<muszek> lol :).  but usually it is... and it took me some time to stop really being anxious about installing "the latest beta", because it came out last night.
<seanh> Is there a DVD for the hardy beta, or can I just burn the installation CD image to a DVD? I don't have any blank CDs handy
<DistroJockey> seanh: DVD disk should be fine. Do you even need to burn it?
<seanh> How would I do without burning it?
<seanh> There seems to be a DVD version here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/20080401/
<DistroJockey> seanh: depends what you are trying to do I guess
<afflux> morning. does anyone know why the murrine theme was removed from hardy again?
<seanh> I usually like to do a fresh install, so I don't carry over any cruft from my past  6 months with the previous release
<seanh> Hmm. But the DVD is a huge download and it doesn't say what extra stuff is on it. I think I'll just go with the CD image
<DistroJockey> seanh: theoretically, you could mount the iso and install into free space or another partition I guess. Don't ask me exactly how though ;)
<bazhang> mount the iso via loopback and run it that way ;]
<DistroJockey> seanh: but this may help:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<seanh> You'd need to boot from the mounted iso somehow, that's gotta be tricky
<bazhang> the very link I was going to get ;]
<DistroJockey> bazhang: :)
<bazhang> seanh: listen to DistroJockey he's the brain around here ;]
<DistroJockey> bazhang: doesn't really say how to install from it though
<DistroJockey> bazhang: lol
<seanh> Yeah, so that link shows you how to mount an iso, but I don't know how you'd install from it
<DJones> There's also this - installing from another linux partition https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<bazhang> copy the iso to the hdd; amenado in main channel is the expert on that ;]
<DistroJockey> DJones: nice link
<seanh> that guide seems to be the thing
<bazhang> also there is lubi and unetbootin ;]
<DJones> !install | DistroJockey, It's linked from this
<ubotu> DistroJockey, It's linked from this: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<DJones> under the install without a CD
<DistroJockey> ahh, cool. Thanks DJones
<DJones> no probs
<seanh> Hey this bootable install partition is cool ... it's like having a sort of system reset built in. Especially if you install /home on its own partition so it doesn't get overridden
<DistroJockey> seanh, DJones:  usually have a rewriteable lying around and playing with Vitualbox lately, so rarely have a problem using iso's
<DistroJockey> seanh: yeah, does look to be nice and handy
<seanh> Yeah a rewritable would be a handy thing to keep around
<finalbeta> What is the "correct" way to install vmware server on ubuntu hardy?
<fromport> beter ask that @ #ubuntu-virt or #ubuntu-server (not many people respond though there)
<finalbeta> ok, thanks.
<bazhang> finalbeta: not sure if it is canonical partner repos yet; it was for gutsy and that is wehre I got it
<DistroJockey> finalbeta: Virtualbox is also worth a look (if you don't specifically need vmware)
<xoob> hey, just updated and the gdm theme changed slightly, but I liked the last one better, where can I find a copy of the previous version of the Human gdm theme?
<DistroJockey> xoob: gnome-look.org maybe?
<tanner_> i hate external monitors and linux
<tanner_> nvidia's damn utility refuses to let me select other modes for my tv
<genie> hello all
<DistroJockey> Heyya ;)
<genie> how to play .rm or .ram in 8.4?
<genie> without using realplay :-)
<DistroJockey> :)
<tanner_> codecs exist for 32bit mplayer
<genie> tanner_, can you give me the package name?
<tanner_> win32codecs?
<genie> sudo apt-get install win32codecs?
<xoob> the other way around, how do you make firefox use realplayer for .rm or .ram? removed mplayer-plugin and totem-plugins now there's nothing
<tanner_> no, youll have to google for it
<DistroJockey> tanner_ , genie: if you try and open a .rm or .ram with mplayer will it ask if you want to find them?
<tanner_> no.
<genie> no
<DistroJockey> bummer
<genie> let me to try to open it
<harmental> hey guys..has anyone been experiencing sudden freezes with Hardy?
<DistroJockey> harmental:  Not here. Total or partial?
<harmental> total
<harmental> DistroJockey: I have to reboot using the power button
<harmental> freezes are totally random
<muszek> harmental: do you know about raising skinny elephants?
<muszek> harmental: a procedure that is safer than hard reboot and is often doable when system is unresponsive
<DistroJockey> harmental: next time it happens, a more graceful way is to hold down  Alt+SysRq and press the following keys in order with a few seconds pause between each:  S I E U B
<muszek> DistroJockey: I learnt R S E I U B (raising skinny elephants is utterly boring)
<DistroJockey> muszek: cool :) what's the R for?
<lintel> hi, I have some time over the weekend - is there a Heron nightly build avail. for debugging?
<harmental> DistroJockey: are you serious?????
<muszek> DistroJockey: dunno, lemme find it
<DistroJockey> harmental: yep
<DistroJockey> harmental: magic sysrq key
<muszek> harmental, DistroJockey: http://www.brunolinux.com/01-First_Things_To_Know/Skinny_Elephants.html
<harmental> DistroJockey: which key is sysrq?
<DistroJockey> harmental: Print Screen
<Lamego> Print Screen
<Ng> lintel: there may be nightlies on cdimage.ubuntu.com, if not you could grab the beta and update it
<DistroJockey> I remember it by: So Everything Is Unterly Borked  ;)
<DistroJockey> Uterly^
<muszek> lol :)
<DistroJockey> heh
<harmental> DistroJockey: ill try that next time...thx!
<muszek> that's more appropriate
<DistroJockey> harmental: you're welcome. But as for the freezing, as I said no problem here.
<Amaranth> crap another kernel abi bump
<Amaranth> i haven't even rebooted to go to -14 yet
<harmental> i guess...its something ill have to live with for some weeks...
<DistroJockey> harmental: yeah, not long to go now :)
<harmental> everything else works like a charm...cant complain....
<DistroJockey> Amaranth: all updates working fine here
<bazhang> wow I am still on -12; what the?
<lintel> Ng: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/hardy-desktop-i386.iso <= this one? thanks
<Amaranth> DistroJockey: I'm not worried about that
<Amaranth> I just don't reboot unless I need to
<DistroJockey> Amaranth: even did that partial yesterday with only atiev crashing
<Ng> lintel: sounds like a good one to go for
<bazhang> and no updates around ;[
<Amaranth> I'm pretty sure I can fix any problem that might show up
<DistroJockey> Amaranth: :)
<genie> DistroJockey, I try to open one .rm and I got this: Sipro/ACELP.NET Voice decoder plugin
<genie> DistroJockey, how can I install this plugin?
<DistroJockey> hmm
<DistroJockey> genie: no idea sorry
<genie> DistroJockey, thanks man :-)
<DistroJockey> genie: someone one google had to install realplayer to get it to work though
 * DistroJockey shudders
<DistroJockey> someone on google^
<genie> yes, I see this in this URL: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-539494.html
<genie> but I need to paly it without realplay
<DistroJockey> genie: that's the one :)
<genie> (y)
<DistroJockey> genie: you may have to use realplayer, just have a backup I guess, just incase
<DistroJockey> genie: And you're welcome. But as I said, I don't do Realplayer.
<tanner> realplayer should die :)
<genie> I prefer not use it too
<DistroJockey> tanner: It can do what it likes as far as I'm concerned, I just won't use it :)
<tanner> h264 is quite lovely :)
<tanner> although very processor intensive
<genie> DistroJockey, infact some of my .rm files paly with totem but others will give the error which I show you
<DistroJockey> genie: ahh. Please do.
 * jimiridge catches mass sarcasm
<DistroJockey> genie: not that I deal with video much. And maybe something in Mythbuntu will help?
<DistroJockey> well I wasn't being sarcastic
<tanner> ugh wtf
<tanner> 10MB/s over eSATA
<DistroJockey> eww!
<tanner> this is not right at all
<NW2190> Hi, I does anyone know where items in the trash bin are if they aren't in ~/.Trash or /home/.Trash-user?
<tanner> ever since i changed to hardy, transfers from disk to anything else is unbelievably slow
<genie> DistroJockey, I am using 7.10 I just install my new pc hardware and I load 8.4 on it - I just want to install most of the common codes available for Totem
<genie> DistroJockey, so I can playback all my music files with mplayer only
<DistroJockey> genie: I stick with flash and the mp's, seems to work
<DistroJockey> ohh and the wmv's
<genie> flash ?
<DistroJockey> and maybe an avi or 2
<tanner> erm perhaps that is why.. ext3..
<DistroJockey> google video, youtube
<DistroJockey> genie: I have not seen a .rm or .ram in ages :)
<genie> really?
<tanner> DistroJockey: hopefully that is a sign of good fortune :D
<DistroJockey> for ages, yeah true
<Exilant> tanner: well, ext3 isn't unbelievably slow
<tanner> Exilant: no, of course not
<DistroJockey> tanner: yeah :)
<genie> I normally convert it in my windows to .mp
<genie> to .mp3
<tanner> perhaps one day open and free standards will reign supreme
<ty> hello, my update manager is freezing up as soon as i click install updates, i cant close it same thing happens when i try to use add/remove
<DistroJockey> tanner: they already do for people that know what they are doing
<DistroJockey> and I'm not saying I'm one of those people totally yet, but I'm getting there :)
<tanner> DistroJockey: however i refer to those who provide the content
<DistroJockey> tanner: ahh, *nods*
<DistroJockey> tanner: restricted = more $ to them I guess
<DistroJockey> but also less coverage
<tanner> they seem to think so
<tanner> but they also believe spending billions on DRM technology will prevent us for circumventing it :D
<tanner> eSATA should not be going at 7MB/s
<martalli> I have a computer with a fairly full root partition...Not enough space to download all the packages for hardy...Would upgrading witht he alternative CD reduce the amount of packages necessary, or would the packages be unpackaged onto my root partition before installation?
<Dr_willis> heh - i seem to have 200+mb of updated a day on my hardy box.
<Dr_willis> so it downloads 200+mb, then installs them, then only needs like 10mb more.. but it had to download all 200.
<martalli> Yeah...its a tight fit for me: /dev/sda6             5.8G  5.0G  573M  90% /
<Exilant> martalli: well, you could temporaryly mount something (usbstick or whatever) as /var/cache
<Dr_willis> ick
<Dr_willis> martalli,  good idea
<Dr_willis> martalli,  thats the ONLY hard drive you got?
<martalli> I can do regular updates just fine, it's the upgrade that will be a problem...
<Dr_willis> you could even put /var/cache  on some other partition if needed.
<Lynoure> usb stick as cache means a quick death for that usb stick...
<martalli> lol it's a 300 gb hard drive, but the partitions have been setup wsince back when I was still using windows a lot
<Lynoure> lots of writing is not good for them.
<Exilant> yes
<Dr_willis> I hear that most new usb sticks can handle it.
<Exilant> but it should be good for about 10000 cycles
<Exilant> 1000 if conservative
<h3sp4wn> So people say - I am not sure whether its true now though
<Dr_willis> ive had more hard drives die then USB sticks. :)
<martalli> Is /var/cache the only directory that needs to be linked elsewhere?
<h3sp4wn> I have never broken a usb stick yet
<Dr_willis> martalli,  its a good canadate. You may want to move some other stuff around
<martalli> Well, I have *physically* broken usb sticks by accident...
<Exilant> i think windows vista has some feature to use them as a kind of cache
<Lynoure> Dr_willis: in the same time, with same usage? I'd say most usb sticks get very floppy-like usage still.
<Dr_willis> if you have a large amount of space on some other partition, you could link /var/cache there.
<Dr_willis> I tend to fill up my 4gb stick every day. take it to work, copy stuff over, delete.. repeate..
<martalli> Already deleted a fair amount of programs...but this same partition has been upgraded through 6.06 (iirc) and had mandriva on it before that (started with mdk 9.2 actually...)
<Exilant> martalli: i did a repartitioning before updating to hardy, had 100% on my / before...
<Dr_willis> I think you may want to do some resizing with gparted. :) soon.
<martalli> Yeah, I'm thinking of nixing the windows partition and getting vbox setup with xp...Ironically, I will probably use xp *more* often if I can just pop it up with vbox once in a while...
<tanner> oh great, now my usb drive isnt recognized
<martalli> So what, I delete var/cache and link it to /home/var-cache (different partition: /dev/sda8             153G   56G   90G  39% /home)
<h3sp4wn> Why don't you just move /usr somewhere else
<Exilant> that should work
<Dr_willis> ive had /usr on my /home partition befor :)
<Dr_willis> theres some that cant be  moved. but i forget which ones.
<Exilant> as long as you don't install that much that it won't fit anymore
<h3sp4wn> etc
<martalli> Wow, that sounds extreme...but that might work...I'm just afraid something won't copy right....permissions and such
<h3sp4wn> No others afaik
<Dr_willis> well they are often needed befor others filesystems get mounted.. so moving them and using ln -s, can cause issues
<martalli> I think I will clear out the windows partition and repartition...Maybe just get a new hard drive (while they are still selling PATA drives...)
<__doc__> I've finally gotten both my screens setup, but this was an exercise in hardcore xorg.conf editing, including the help of nvidia-settings and amic modline generator. none of the tools included on hardy would make any progress whatsoever.
<__doc__> I find this a bit frightening, say, for the ordinary user.
<Dr_willis> i imagine pata drives will be around for some time...
<h3sp4wn> Dr_willis: __doc__ Why was dynamic twinview not working ?
<Dr_willis> ive only recently stated seeing SATA Dvd burners at reasonable prices.
<Dr_willis> h3sp4wn,  no idea.  I dont recall using 'dynamic' twinview befir.. just 'twinview' :)
<__doc__> h3sp4wn: I don't know why it wasn't working. Though I do know that one (of my two identical) monitors isn't giving out an edid
<__doc__> h3sp4wn: nvidia-settings recognized at least that there are two screens, but was also unable to dected the monitor.
<Dr_willis> ive seen some of the nvidia cards that do NOT like it  - if you powerup WITHOUT both monitors plugged in.
<__doc__> h3sp4wn: which is where the modline generator comes in to create the appropriate modeline for that monitor and then hand-configure that in after nvidia-settings.
<h3sp4wn> __doc__: But they are identical so you can just get the edid from the one is ok
<Dr_willis> I tend to run the nvidia-xconfig --twinview command, then run the sudo nvidia-settings tool
<tanner> it seems to be a linux/x server issue
<__doc__> h3sp4wn: well, I can get the edid, but there's no way to tell xorg to use that one for the other monitor is there?
<h3sp4wn> __doc__: And then manually add it into nvidia-settings
<h3sp4wn> __doc__: You can do that still inside nvidia-settings
<Dr_willis> finding some example twinview enabled xorg.conf files - and comoaring to yours may help.
<__doc__> h3sp4wn: I don't see where that should work.
<Dr_willis> you did tell the system to enable twinview with 'nvidia-xconfig --twinview' ?
<__doc__> h3sp4wn: I can acquire the edid for the good monitor with nvidia-settings, but there's no way to set it for the other monitor.
<h3sp4wn> __doc__: Just provide that edid for both screens
<h3sp4wn> The file that is extracted
<|DuReX|> pfft :( still trying to get my tv card running, its no go :(
<__doc__> h3sp4wn: yes, what to do with it?
<__doc__> h3sp4wn: there's nothing I can do with the edid.bin file, I still need that modline and still need to hand-edit xorg.conf
<DistroJockey> |DuReX|: not a compro is it?
<__doc__> h3sp4wn: I still went trough 5 or so modline calculators (luckily none of which killed my monitor) until I hit one that worked.
<__doc__> it's... horrible
 * Dr_willis wonders what card and montitors __doc__  has.
<__doc__> Dr_willis: Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS and 2x Sony GDM-FW900
<Dr_willis> lcd monitors?
<__doc__> Dr_willis: CRT
<Dr_willis> Not using dvi conectors?
<__doc__> analog
<Dr_willis> Ick. :)
<__doc__> (like all CRTs)
<Dr_willis> Best thing i ever did was get rid of the vga.
<tanner> my 1080p LCD TV has a VGA connector
<Dr_willis> i have seen crts that use dvi.. But i forget where..  Must of been some uber-high end one.
<__doc__> Dr_willis: you won't Ick me when I tell you that the GDM-FW900 has a camery build into the tube that can film the tube backside to do color calibration.
<Dr_willis> You must have a very large desk.
<__doc__> cammera
<tanner> and without some damn tweaking to xorg.conf i cannot get 1080p on that tv
<tanner> its a TV, not my monitor :-\
<Dr_willis> __doc__,  but you cant even get it working.. so.. ick. :P
<__doc__> Dr_willis: it works now, because I'm an über geek user...
<Dr_willis> UberUbuntu!
<Dr_willis> :) that would be a good name for a new variant!~
<Dr_willis> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Top-10-Ubuntu-based-Distributions-78211.shtml
<Lynoure> leaf distros seem to be trendy now
<Dr_willis> Minibuntu is the tiny Ubuntu remix you can build on! :)
<Dr_willis> http://www.fluxbuntu.org/  Never noticed there was a fluxbuntu
<Zelta> There is, but it is far from finished
<h3sp4wn> fluxbuntu is not bad - doesn't suffer at the hands of Ubuntu the way k and x buntu do
<Zelta> Doing a base command line install with fluxbox on top is more efficient
<tanner> ugh
<tanner> damn program refuses to die
<Dr_willis> I would like to see kde and gnome both go more with the 'standard/origiaal/defaults' of kde and gnome.
<Dr_willis> Too many distros tweak kde and gnome so much. ya go to some other disrto with kde/gnome and you can end up bery confused. ;P
<h3sp4wn> tanner: upstart has never worked as well in such situations for me
<tanner> upstart?
<h3sp4wn> What they replaced init with
<Zelta> Dr_willis: But you could just use Foresight Linux if you wanted something with GNOME not really tweaked at all
<Ng> tanner: my TV is hooked up via HDMI rather than VGA, but I found the easiest way to get it to display 1080p was to just move my xorg.conf out of the way and let X detect everything itself ;)
<levmatta> does anybody know whats the  default theme now? human or human-murrine ????
<tanner> h3sp4wn: not sure how that helps with the fact lsusb refuses to di
<tanner> die*
<levmatta> anyone?
<Dr_willis> Nevernoticed. :) first thing i do is set the theme to Plastik.
<h3sp4wn> tanner: Well it (was?) the responsibility of init to deal with it - the user shouldn't have to care
<Derspankster> levmatta: why does it matter?
<tanner> either way, it refuses to die
<tanner> and as a result i am unable to unmount
<DistroJockey> levmatta: it's called    human-theme
<levmatta> Yeah I guess your right, I just tink that the deafult will continue to evolvve
<tanner> Ng: hmm interesting
<marcules> ^^
<levmatta> so not human murrine, interesting
<DistroJockey> levmatta: agreed
<DistroJockey> levmatta: who in murrine anyway?
<Pici> human-murrine is still there, just not the default iirc.
<Zelta> levmatta: The theme is still called "Human," but the engine is now Murrine
<DistroJockey> or what
<Pici> Zelta: I see both human and human-murrine in my appearance tool.
<Zelta> one uses the murrine engine, one does not
<levmatta> until last week my ubuntu was  in a theme called "Custom", and that was not my doing
<Pici> Yes.
<DistroJockey> ohh
<Ng> tanner: what state is lsusb in? (ps auwfx | grep lsusb        8th column).. should be R, S, T, D or Z
<levmatta> on another topic, I heard that linux is harmfull to laptop HDs
<Dr_willis> i recall it showing 'custome' as the theme befor in other ubuntu releases.. I normally 'save'  the default settings to a theme called 'default theme' :)
<tanner> S+
<Dr_willis> levmatta,  the over-conservitive default powersaving setting on some laptop hard drives are harmfull to laptop hds
<Ng> weird, S should mean it's killable
<levmatta> so I better use Smartmontools, is that it?
<Ng> no
<Ng> you better stop believing the nonsense that gets talked about hard disks
<Dr_willis> I dont think smartmontools helps much. Check your hd. and if it has the 'problem' enable more senseable power saving modes.
<tanner> it will not die
<tanner> oh erm
<tanner> "D"
<Dr_willis> theres a lot of hype on the topic.  and  yes. i have a laptop with the 'issue' and its still going strong after clicking away for 2+ years
<tanner> S+ was the grep lsusb command ^_^
<Ng> tanner: D means it's waiting for the kernel to respond, so you can't kill it
<levmatta> Dr_willis: how do I do that?
<h3sp4wn> Dr_willis: What manufacturer is the harddrive ?
<tanner> well, the kernel isnt going to respond because part of the framework crashed
<Dr_willis> I was thinking it was some hitachi .. but i think the issue affets other drives as well
<h3sp4wn> I had a western digital
<levmatta> I heard it depends on the mannufacture as well
<h3sp4wn> that had the issue there was even a bios update to fix it
<Ng> tanner: then lsusb is stuck until you reboot
<tanner> so, so annoying
<Dr_willis> http://www.linux-hero.com/rant/explanation-ubuntu-hard-drive-wear-and-tear
<DreamThief> with hardy beta an latest updates my default xubuntu desktop wont come up anymore. computer was set up yesterday. after logon I only see the wallpaper and that's all. I tried to remove all config files hoping xfce would come up again, but is still does not. anyone got any ideas?
<jaffarkelshac> is there a way to install nvidia drivers on my system. its all messed up after update
<Ng> levmatta: this is the point - linux doesn't make any changes to the hardware power management settings for the disks, so if your BIOS/HD people are clueless, then maybe your disk will wear out quickly, but it seems to be pretty rare
<levmatta> I have a Dell, with the most current BIOS
<jaffarkelshac> is there a way to install nvidia drivers on my system. its all messed up after update
<Dr_willis> im not even seen any PROOF that the clicking makjes the hd ware out quickly.
<Ng> Dr_willis: who needs proof when you have opinions and a blog? ;)
<Dr_willis> people say  the life span is reduced.. but really  so the hd lasts 'only' 5 years.. instead of 10..
<h3sp4wn> Dr_willis: I know it annoyed the hell out of me
<Dr_willis> i couldent even tell mine was clicky till i got it home
<levmatta> thank Ng, Dr_Willis and h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> In the end I just swapped out the drive for one that didn't click - I use the other externally for backing up thats all
<dns53> jaffarkelshac install nvidia-glx should install the drivers, there is the legacy drivers as well
<savvas> which nvidia model?
<jaffarkelshac> i am using 7300gt
<savvas> jaffarkelshac: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<jaffarkelshac> i used locate nvidia and it seems it is already installed
<savvas> jaffarkelshac: did you download it from the nvidia.com site?
<jaffarkelshac> i have not downloaded anything yet from nvidia
<savvas> and you shouldn't :P
<savvas> um, do this: uname -a
<savvas> what's the output?
<jaffarkelshac> Linux Chapai 2.6.24-14-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 3 04:49:29 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<savvas> chapai?
<jaffarkelshac> hostname
<savvas> oh ok
<h3sp4wn> jaffarkelshac: On a card such as yours its might be worth trying nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new
<savvas> jaffarkelshac: apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-14-generic | grep Installed
<h3sp4wn> (Different bugs)
<jaffarkelshac> savvas, 2.6.24.12-14.32 is the output
<savvas> it should work then, try this: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new | grep Installed
<DreamThief> with hardy beta and latest updates my default xubuntu desktop wont come up anymore. computer was set up yesterday. after logon I only see the wallpaper and that's all. I tried to remove all config files hoping xfce would come up again, but is still does not. anyone got any ideas?
<h3sp4wn> DreamThief: Try stopping gdm and just using ciniy
<h3sp4wn> *xinit
<Dr_willis> or 'startx' and look at the logs/output.
<h3sp4wn> Dr_willis: Then you can run - startxfce4 from the xterm you get
<savvas> jaffarkelshac: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new | grep Installed
<Dr_willis> h3sp4wn,  bingo. :) if you set up your .xinitrc you can get a nice xterm to toy with.
<jaffarkelshac>  169.12+2.6.24.12-14.32 savvas
<savvas> jaffarkelshac: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx-new
<savvas> jaffarkelshac: tell me when it's done
<jaffarkelshac> savvas, done
<savvas> jaffarkelshac: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<DreamThief> h3sp4wn: wait a minute
<jaffarkelshac> i get a validation error, xorg.conf needs driver line
<DreamThief> h3sp4wn: this works, but only starts plain x with a terminal emulator ^^
<h3sp4wn> DreamThief: Thats what its supposed to do
<savvas> jaffarkelshac: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DreamThief> h3sp4wn: ;)
<jaffarkelshac> savvas,  that option never gives me any graphics option
<DreamThief> h3sp4wn: okay, so any other ideas? *g*
<h3sp4wn> DreamThief: just run ''startxfce4 &''
<DreamThief> okay
<h3sp4wn> DreamThief: If this works is not xfce at all (its gdm or something else)
<DreamThief> h3sp4wn:
<DreamThief> wow
<DreamThief> :D
<DreamThief> #it worked
<DreamThief> halleluja
<DreamThief> ;)
<savvas> jaffarkelshac, never mind that just try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<jaffarkelshac> savvas, done
<savvas> jaffarkelshac: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<jaffarkelshac> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<jaffarkelshac>                   Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver
<jaffarkelshac>                   line.
<savvas> bah
<savvas> jaffarkelshac: you have a graphical interface there right?
<jaffarkelshac> yeah
<DreamThief> hm
<savvas> jaffarkelshac: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pepie34> still having no wifi with the new kernel update
<pepie34> any one else?
<savvas> jaffarkelshac: find Section "Device"
<DreamThief> so where to start for debugging if its a gdm or otherwise related problem?
<h3sp4wn> DreamThief: If you use startx instead of xinit then you get the window manager loading mnormally
<Dr_willis> The new Minimal-X config setup confused the nvidia setting tools.
<savvas> jaffarkelshac: add this line in the section: Driver "nvidia"
<h3sp4wn> DreamThief: Try an alternative maybe
<jaffarkelshac> savvas, brb
<Dr_willis> DreamThief,  isntall a different window maanger, (like jwm) and edit .xinitrc tolaunch it, and try 'startx' also. as a test
<savvas> jaffarkelshac: save, close gedit and then do: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<savvas> jaffarkelshac: ok
<h3sp4wn> DreamThief: I would usually try xdm
<DreamThief> startx also produces only wallpaper and cursor
<DreamThief> nothing else
<DreamThief> okay, i'll try xdm
<Dr_willis> DreamThief,  its trying to launch gnome. check the console, with alt-ctrl-f1 to see if any erorr messages are showing up as you run X
<jaffarkelshac> it worked savvas
<savvas> jaffarkelshac: ok, now restart your gnome with ctrl-alt-backspace :)
<DreamThief> Dr_willis: thx, i'll have a look
<savvas> jaffarkelshac: or logoff :)
<Dr_willis> Hmm... at the fluxbuntu web site. and i cant even find a download link. :)
<Dr_willis> http://www.fluxbuntu.org/js.html
<DreamThief> Dr_willis: it's a server install with sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<DreamThief> hm, with xdm it still doesn't work as expected
<Dr_willis> DreamThief,  they dont state that at the web site. :) they imply its not.. but then again.. they dont sacutlly Say a lot...
<DreamThief> *grml*
<DreamThief> woah
<Dr_willis> aha - what a badly done web site.. each initial page has a 'get more information link' that lead you to another page..
<DreamThief> damn
<jf> Why doesn't shortcut to home dir work?
<DreamThief> lol
<DreamThief> it works
<DreamThief> it was just sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<DreamThief> Dr_willis: as you said, it wanted to start gnome instead of xfce
<DreamThief> thanks for your help everyone
<jf> DreamThief: Not in hardy, for me.
<Dr_willis> DreamThief,  :) sounds like a gnome/gnome settings issue
<Dr_willis> DreamThief,  make .xinitrc just launch a terminal, then try 'gnome-session' in the terminal to see all sorts of fancy info/error messages
<savvas> jaffarkelshac: works?
<h3sp4wn> or just remove gnome if you didn't even want it in the first place
<jaffarkelshac> savvas i got a input not supported, but luckily i had vnc set p and changed the refresh rate which was now available. so yes it works. thank you
<Dr_willis> apt-get install jwm
<Dr_willis> :)
<h3sp4wn> (Change it so you don't get recommends as depends while you are at it)
<savvas> jaffarkelshac: you can setup the xorg.conf properly with the screens and graphics tool: gksu displayconfig-gtk
<jaffarkelshac> savvas, you have been most helpful thanks
<savvas> n/p :)
<CoasterMaster> So if my machine shut down during an upgrade (I pressed the power button on my laptop expecting the log off, shut down, lock screen etc) to lock my screen but it just started shutting down), I'm pretty much hosed, yeah?
<jaffarkelshac> savvas, what is the diff between using gksu or sudo
<Pici> CoasterMaster: uh. If it was in the downloading stage, you're probably fine. If not.  Then yes, you're probably sol.
<savvas> CoasterMaster: not necessarily, this should do the trick: sudo apt-get -f install
<zengen> Hi, is there anything to be aware of if I'm using Gutsy's latest kernel with Hardy right now?  I switch to it when I need to run vmware.
<CoasterMaster> Pici, oh yeah it would have been nice if it was downloading packages, but no such luck :(
<Pici> CoasterMaster: If what savvas suggested didn't work, I dont think it would be worth the effort of figuring out what exactly is wrong.
<IdleOne> usualy install -f should do the trick
<CoasterMaster> Pici, yeah I'll do that.  I'm in the LiveCD right now (awesome recovery tool) and I'm planning on copying my home folder and re-installing.  Oh well it happens
<h3sp4wn> CoasterMaster: Shouldn't be too bad
<CoasterMaster> savvas, IdleOne I'll give sudo apt-get install -f
<CoasterMaster> although I'm assuming if I boot in to the command line, wifi won't be connected
<ampex> is switching display resolutions in kde not working with kubuntu 8.04?
<effie_jayx> is virtualbox broken atm?
<IdleOne> CoasterMaster: if not sounds like you already have a good action plan. think about creating a seperate /home if you do end up re-installing
<CoasterMaster> IdleOne, ya know I did that once but for some reason I didn't like it.....hmmmm
<ampex> effie_jayx: virtualbox downloaded from sun works fine here
<ampex> effie_jayx: I don't use the ubuntu repository version
<savvas> CoasterMaster: it doesn't have to be connected, 1) if you were in the downloading stage, as Pici said, nothing should be wrong 2) if you have passed the downloading level, it probably got what it needed for an upgrade :)
<effie_jayx> ampex,  well I tried the version from the repos and seems broken... dependecies not met
<CoasterMaster> savvas, oh good point...I didn't even think of that!
<CoasterMaster> well, I'm goin off to try this
<h3sp4wn> CoasterMaster: Worst you are likely to have to do is manually edit a few files
<savvas> "break a laptop" - instead of a leg ;p
<h3sp4wn> (that are corrupted - and then reinstall all the last update to be safe - 10 mins max
<IdleOne> hehe
<effie_jayx> can I report that as a bug?
<jaffarkelshac> when i have to use multiply application that both use sound i have to close one before sound comes though the other. any work around?
<savvas> h3sp4wn: in that case, i'd put in a live cd and chroot and reinstall ubuntu-desktop :P
<_MMA_> Anyone know about /dev/vboxdrv not being created currently?
<savvas> effie_jayx: probably its dependencies aren't built yet, it's not a bug, just a priority push :)
<ampex> I rebooted after installing some updates and my resolution is 640x480 with nvidia hardware
<effie_jayx> ok
<effie_jayx> savvas,
<jaffarkelshac> i just got mine fixed by savvas
<savvas> oh noes
<jaffarkelshac> why is this such a problem
<h3sp4wn> savvas: What would you do - if you was a train didn't bother to bring anything - and it had to be fixed urgently
<dotech> ouch.
<savvas> h3sp4wn: call an engineer hehehe
<dotech> yea, thats basically what we're asked to do on a daily basis haha
<dotech> except its not just a broken train, its typically a train wreck
<CardinalFang> Moin.  Is there a new x-configurator in hardy?  other than "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<savvas> ampex: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/04/04/%23ubuntu+1.html - start reading from (search for): which nvidia model
<ampex> savvas: hard to tell what the actual fix was
<ampex> savvas: so dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server doesn't add Device now?
<ampex> savvas: is there a replacement?
<savvas> ampex: no idea, i told him to add that line and it fixed it
<savvas> apart from that, someone should file a bug about it :)
<ampex> I believe I'm still using the nvidia driver
<ampex> but my resolution is 640x480 and I don't know what/how to edit the xorg.conf to get 1280x1024 back
<h3sp4wn> ampex: Once you are in X can it be changed with xrandr
<nacho> Hi
<nacho> are there any possibility to include gtranslator from trunk in hardy?
<qaws> hi, how can I fix hardy pls, when I cannot run apt-get update, because it results in "FATAL -> Could not set non-blocking flag Bad file descriptor  E: Method http has died unexpectedly!" I am now only chrooted to hardy, because it does not want to start
<justdave> so on Hardy when I put a DVD in, there's an app that comes up and tries to play it...
<justdave> how do I disable that?
<justdave> I can't find anything obvious anywhere
<justdave> it's a MythTV box, it's interfering with Myth being able to play the DVDs, because this other app (which isn't labeled anywhere in its UI what it's name is) keeps grabbing it first
<justdave> ok, found a matching icon, looks like it's totem
<justdave> there's a "Removable Drives and Media" control panel that has a CD for an icon, so you'd think it would be in there, but there's no mention of CDs or DVDs in that panel
<justdave> just Cameras, PDAs, Printers & Scanners, and Input Devices
<h3sp4wn> justdave: Does it still do that if dbus and hal are not running ?
<h3sp4wn> look in /etc/dbus-1
<Ng> justdave: it's in nautilus preferences
<qaws> my problem is solved, tgx
<qaws> *thx
<Ng> the removeable device settings used to be in the Removeable Drives and Media thing, but nautilus handles it now
<Ng> apart from a few bits which are still in the (now confusingly named) Removeable drives thingy
<justdave> and the Nautilus prefs aren't easy to find.
<justdave> have to actually open a browser window first :)
<justdave> found it though
<justdave> thanks
<Ng> you can run nautilus-file-management-properties and there used to be a preferences menu item for it back in edgy/feisty, but it was removed
<Ng> the preferences list is quite full enough already ;)
<justdave> hmm, dvd device location must have changed, too
<justdave> myth is telling me
<justdave> libdvdread: Can't stat /dev/dvd
<justdave> No such file or directory
<justdave> looks like /dev/scd0 is where it's showing up now
<justdave> there's a symlink to that from /dev/dvd1, but no /dev/dvd
 * justdave adds another symlink
<Ng> that sounds like myth is being unhelpful and hal isn't making a /dev/dvd link
<h3sp4wn> You can just add your own udev rule if you want
<justdave> and I have no sound....
<justdave> because I just rebooted and forgot to pick the -12 kernel off the grub menu
<justdave> sound is broken in -14 on my system
 * justdave reboots
 * justdave makes a note to change the default in grub.conf after it comes back up
<DanaG> Oh, look at the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cdrom.rules
<DanaG> That sets symlink names.
<justdave> hmm, -12 puts dvd -> hda
<justdave> -14 puts dvd1 -> scd0
<DanaG> Aah, I see... it must've changed what PATA or SATA driver it was using.
<DanaG> hda is the old IDE subsystem; scd0 is the new SCSI-based version.
<yahuuu> i want to install ubuntu 7.10 on my 2nd HDD, i have 2 HDD in my pc, 1 for windows and other i want to install ubuntu, when i restart the pc and click on the install button, my screen turns black and display this message by ubuntu " (initramfs) type help for more commands
<Arelis> Hardy's been delayed?
<Lamego> no
<Arelis> Hardy in #ubuntu+1 (release in June, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron or #ubuntu+1
<_ruben> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Hairufr> Hey all, is Xorg broken? I have some issues. It refuses to adjust my resolution when I use the nvidia driver, autoconfig is broken, only works for keyboard and I cannot manually configure xorg conf, it just resets the res to 640x800
<Templer> hi there have many you guys tried the new ubuntu "hardy"?
<Hairufr> Templer: I have, besides my resolution problems it works fine on my system
<DanaG> http://troy-sobotka.blogspot.com/2008/03/hardy-heron-wallpaper-fela-kuti-botch.html
<yahuuu> i want to install ubuntu 7.10 on my 2nd HDD, i have 2 HDD in my pc, 1 for windows and other i want to install ubuntu, when i restart the pc and click on the install button, my screen turns black and display this message by ubuntu " (initramfs) type help for more commands
<DanaG> I'd a gree with those.
<Templer> is it much of an improvement
<_ruben> yahuuu: 7.10 is not ubuntu+1 material
<yahuuu> cant u guys help me ?
<Templer> ya i had loads of resolution problems when i upgraded to gusty
<Hairufr> yahuuu: You just asked in #ubuntu be patient and wait for an answer :)
<yahuuu> grrrr
<yahuuu> they are talking to each other :)
<Lynoure> yahuuu: this is not support channel for 7.10 at all
<Hairufr> Templer: Same here, it's very annoying, but I was able to make it work, nvidia driver refuses to work with 8
<Hairufr> yahuuu: Be patient, if someone knows, someone will answer
<googlah> yahuuu: Join #ubuntu for that
<yahuuu> ok :)
<Templer> ya thats the prob i had with nvidia and it eventually blew a monitor
<Templer> with wrong driver
<Hairufr> Templer: Know if it's a driver or xorg issue? I have a 7950gt
<Hairufr> Templer: And I had that accused for a while, because it broke out of the blue, even tried older releases, same problems
<Templer> dont know how but it was caused my it to overheat first
<Templer> there were 2 nvidia drivers
<Hairufr> annoying
<Templer> as far as i can remember
<Templer> i had the wrong one first
<igormorgado> i have notice that mouse acceleration control has problems, when I try to tune it, it drops to left and my mouse stay too slow. No matter how I try to move the slide bar to right it come back to left. I have to xset m 2 to make my pointer usable. Any ideas?
<Hairufr> Well, I'll just wait for the final, can't be bothered fixing it
<Templer> nv and nivida i they were called i think nv was the one which worked
<h3sp4wn> Hairufr: What makes you think the final is going to be any better ?
<Templer> one sec i will go back through the konsole
<Hairufr> h3sp4wn: Hope?
<Hairufr> hehe
<Hairufr> h3sp4wn: I'm thinking it's an nvidia or xorg problem, so it probably won't
<Pici> igormorgado: If you are using Hardy, please do not ask the questions in #ubuntu as well.
<h3sp4wn> igormorgado: Is this a laptop with an external mouse ?
<nonix4> hmm... unfortunately I need sun-java6-bin - which seems to be broken: complains that libjli.so (which it installs) is not anywhere to be found by LD at dpkg --configure time. How do I fix that?
<igormorgado> Pici: im using both.
<igormorgado> Pici: and both had this problem
<igormorgado> h3sp4wn: no.
<h3sp4wn> igormorgado: Try forcing evdev
<nonix4> "This bug has 11 duplicates" ... ok, I guess it is known at least.
<quentusrex> Why in the world won't Hardy let me run firefox2??
<quentusrex> Every time I run the firefox two link, or the bin directly it runs the new firefox 3 beta
<quentusrex> I don't want the beta yet....
<justdave> do --no-remote or --noremote or something like that
<quentusrex> thanks
<quentusrex> that helped...
<quentusrex> I was really getting pissed off....
<m1r> hello
<justdave> the firefox command is actually a shell script that sends an IPC message to the app
<justdave> and it'll find the most recent version you have apparently
<justdave> the --noremote thing makes it directly launch the app it goes with instead of doing the IPC message thing
<justdave> the purpose of the IPC message is so if you open a new URL and firefox is already running it opens a new window/tab in the existing firefox instead of starting a new one
<quentusrex> that might be useful, but I wish it asked me first
<quentusrex> I specifically was trying to run the old version
<quentusrex> because my favorite add-ons aren't ready for 3.0
<elmargol> how do I reconfigure my keyboard? My numblock is not working :(
<m1r> anyone using prism54usb adapters ?
<genie> Hello everybody
<quentusrex> justdave, you might know the answer to this. Why is it that when I try to launch a jnpl file firefox 3.0 gives me the java control console, but firefox 2.0 just runs the program like it should...
<quentusrex> I can't find out how to exit the java control panel and run the program...
<genie> need a realplay codecs for mplayer how to install it in 8.4?
<justdave> quentusrex: dunno on that one.
<omar> I know this is gonna sound stupid, but what is the <SUPER> key?
<quentusrex> omar, it's the windows key
<omar> quentusrex: Oh! I got it now! Thanks. ^_^
<quentusrex> welcome
<justdave> or if you're on a Mac keyboard, it's the Apple/Command key
<overridex> how do i stop rhytmbox from opening when i connect a media device via usb? i don't see it under prefs -> removeable drives
<bicyclis1> overridex have a look at preferred applications there is multimedia where you can decide what to open
<DG19075> I've just installed Firefox 3 Beta 5. Anyone get Java to work in it yet?
<mlo> Hello, can someone tell me if the latest Ubuntu beta supports the ATI HD 3850 out of the box, or would I have to experiment with drivers from Ati/Amd's website?
<compwiz18> mlo: I think it will, because it is using newer drivers
<compwiz18> haven't tried it though, but I will be in the near future ;)
<DG19075>  I've just installed Firefox 3 Beta 5. Anyone get Java to work in it yet?
<nemo> DG19075: unless things have changed recently, when I switched to Hardy, Hardy's plugin layout was a total mess
<bwlang> i've just noticed that something is wrong with cd permissions...  /media/cdrom0 correctly changes owner on mount, but it changes permissions to 000 - couldn't find a bug on this - maybe #196850 is related?  Is this a known problem?
<nemo> DG19075: you may find the java plugin is being installed in the wrong one of a dozen or so Gecko plugin directories hardy uses
<nemo> DG19075: you will have to, in that case, manually correct the symlink.
<sarcher> I installed 8.04 Beta and my sound card didn't work. I ran the following commands "sudo apt-get install module-assistant", "sudo m-a update" "sudo m-a prepare" "sudo m-a a-i alsa"
<DG19075> ouch
<bwlang> is it hal that does the permission setting?
<sarcher> After doing that and rebooting sound worked, but I get "Failed to initialize HAL"
<sarcher> network no longer works
<sarcher> yee haw :)
<owen1> did anynoe has problems after yesturday's updates? i see brown screen with no UI and can only get to terminal via katapult.
<Arand> Running Ubuntu on laptop here, no problems noticed.
<Pici> Same here
<HorizonXP> firefox 3 beta 5 package out yet?
<Arand> But then again, it didn't fix _any_ of the problems I have (bleh!)
<owen1> can anyone trubleshoot my problem? brown screen. no UI..
<owen1> i tried running with previous kernel but it didn't work.
<bwlang> owen1: if you can't trouble shoot it yourself, you shouldn't use hardy.
<Arand> well that's kinda harsh...
<bwlang> owen1: the kernel is unrelated to your trouble - maybe a broken gdm?
<bicyclist> Wasn't there an update that included gdm and some other things ?
<bwlang> Arand: don't mean to be harsh, but seriously "brown screen", help?
<owen1> bwlang: how can i verify that it's gdm? i can log in. after the login i see the brown screen.
<Arand> yea, so probably GDM-related in some way or other...
<bwlang> owen1: probably not gdm related then, really - don't use hardy yet- it's not ready.
<bicyclist> Ah you can log in so it seems a program is hanging ??
<bicyclist> Sounds like a piece of software just eats up all ressources.
<bicyclist> How long do you wait before trying again ?
<owen1> bicyclist: i can login. but i can't do anything since the screen is brown. i use katapult to get terminal.
<Arand> owen1: what video driver are you using?
<DG19075> nemo: It looks like the thing is a mess. How would I reset ther symlinks?
<owen1> Arand: not sure. i use sony vaio. what command line will tell me the driver?
<bwlang> owen1: if you're determined, try creating a new user sounds like a profile problem to me.
<bicyclist> owen1: can you open a second terminal and check what processes are running (try top and see what eats up most )
<owen1> bwlang: i tried creating new user. it didn't help.
<owen1> bicyclist:yes. 1 sec.
<owen1> bicyclist: cpu-wise - xorg, hald
<bicyclist> how much do they use ?
<owen1> bicyclist: gnome-terminanl
<owen1> bicyclist: nothing. around 1.3
<bicyclist> Hmmm.
<owen1> 1.3%
<bicyclist> So to me it looks like some process is waiting for a reaction of a peripheral and goes into an endless loop
<bicyclist> If a new user behaves the same we probably really have a bug somewhere.
<bicyclist> Does this happen with gnome AND kde ?
<owen1> i can open applications from terminal.
<owen1> bicyclist: not sure. i have gnome.
<owen1> bicyclist: how do i get kde?
<bicyclist> Well maybe it would be enough to use kdm instead of gdm for a try ?
<owen1> bicyclist: sure. how do i do that?
<bicyclist> Wait a sec,. have to look that up
<Arand> didn't you say you were using Katapult?
<bicyclist> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<bwlang> it's not gdm... he can log in.  it's just that the session manager is not starting.
<bicyclist> Hmm. bwlang could it be an access rights problem then ?
<owen1> bwlang: yea. i can login. i even hear the music..
<bwlang> owen1: just reinstall
<bwlang> it's going to be a pain in the ass to figure out where the problem lies
<owen1> ok. i will put the cd and hope for good. maybe i'll not use hardy for now...
<bicyclist> owen1: It is always risky trying something beta ;)
<bwlang> owen1: one thing to keep in mind, put your user files on a different partition so you can wipe things clean during a reinstall
<owen1> bwlang: thanks a lot guys. true. it's playing with fire.
<bicyclist> But with a good fire extinguisher, well worth the effort.
<owen1> bwlang: so when i put the cd i should create 3 partitions - swap, ex3 and another one form user files?
<owen1> for
<bwlang> owen1: that's what i do
<bwlang> owen1: and i don't use ext3.
<RyanPrior> I'm having some minor trouble with my graphics card. I want to have direct rendering capability, but my glxinfo says "direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)"
<RyanPrior> I'm using fglrx, which I just installed using the hardware driver manager.
<owen1> bwlang: ok. going to work. thanks all!
<bicyclist> good luck owen1
<Arand> anybody here dual booting hardy with XP?
<osteenbergen> Good evening
<osteenbergen> yeah i did
<Arand> 'evening
<RyanPrior> Arand: It's pretty easy to set up. There are some good tutorials, and we can help you through any rough spots.
<Arand> Nah, it's working for m.
<osteenbergen> I believe that it is pretty hard to not be able to boot windows
<eklof> Hi,.
<Arand> but I was wondering if anybody else is able to set non-write access on the NTFS-partition?
<eklof> Is there any known bugs in the current version of networkmanager? My wifi is never reconnected now when it is woken from sleep.
<osteenbergen> No i got full acces to NTFS.. because music and downloads are stored on that drive
<HorizonXP> firefox 3 beta 5 package out yet?
<osteenbergen> not know.. google for it HorizonXP
<osteenbergen> eklof is the driver loaded after sleep?
<Arand> As of lately (Alpha6) I can no longer set the NTFS partition to read+execute only.
<RyanPrior> HorizonXP: Package isn't out, but you can download the tarball if you're desperate. :-)
<osteenbergen> Hmmz arand i will have a look
<RyanPrior> Arand: if you can't do it the same way you did before, it's probably a bug.
<Arand> I've edited fstab to umask=027 and tried chmodding to g=rx... but I still get write access...
<eklof> osteenbergen: don't know, I can't choose or even activate the wifi after a sleep. I need to reboot to make it work again.
<goodhabit> Hello. I have moved to ubuntu from debian. Is it debian-way updating (just changing repos version @ sources.list and dist-upgrade is ok?
<RyanPrior> eklof: There are certainly known bugs, but I don't know whether your particular problem can be easily pinpointed by somebody without considerable knowledge of NetworkManager's setup. Have you asked on their email list or searched their bugtracker?
<osteenbergen> eklof then the driver is probably not loaded after a sleep
<bwlang> could somebody put a cd in and check to see if /media/cdrom0 has the correct permissions (i want to be sure it's not a local problem before i file a bug)
<Arand> bug is #190329, and I'm wondering if more people are experiencing this...
<bwlang> goodhabit: yep
<osteenbergen> Yeah arand.. i cant disable the write mode also
<osteenbergen> ntfs-config also doesn't disable the write mode
<HorizonXP> RyanPrior: thanks. not that desperate yet!
<goodhabit> bwlang, thanks. last question - what do you think about hardy for now - is it ok for deskop using, or it still have some huge troubles?
<osteenbergen> eklof: what is your wireless driver?
<Arand> okay, then it must be a regressive bug then...
<osteenbergen> yeah probably
<RyanPrior> bwlang: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62129/
<bwlang> goodhabit: if you're quite experienced in debian, you'll be fine. it's like running unstable. - you have to know what you're doing. but generally stuff works
<RyanPrior> bwlang: That's what /media/cdrom0 looks like for me with the Hardy Beta 3 CD in the drive, if it helps you out any.
<bwlang> goodhabit: eg: right now i'm having some trouble with permission on my cdrom
<mpontillo> Arand: try adding "ro," before "defaults" in your fstab?
<Arand> it's kinda weird since when i "ls -l" the partition it says it should be write-protected
<goodhabit> bwlang, thanks for info.
<Arand> okay will try that...
<bwlang> RyanPrior: thanks, could you do ls -ld /media/cdrom0 ? it's the mount point that seems to have 000
<osteenbergen> sudo chmod also doesn't work on NTFS drive to disable it
<RyanPrior> bwland:
<RyanPrior> ryan@ryan-laptop:~$ ls -ld /media/cdrom0
<RyanPrior> dr-xr-xr-x 13 root root 4096 2008-01-09 02:19 /media/cdrom0
<bwlang> RyanPrior: thanks, is that with something mounted?
<RyanPrior> bwlang: That's with Hardy a3 mounted.
<bwlang> RyanPrior: i have 555 like you with nothing mounted.
<bwlang> RyanPrior: but i have 000 when i mount something.
<bwlang> RyanPrior: must be a local issue
<RyanPrior> bwlang: when I have no CD mounted, I get
<RyanPrior> ryan@ryan-laptop:~$ ls -ld /media/cdrom0
<RyanPrior> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2008-03-24 11:27 /media/cdrom0
<RyanPrior> So that is definitely a strange behaviour.
<bwlang> RyanPrior: i just looked again, i see 755 like you - misrememberd before
<bwlang> RyanPrior: if you don't my spending time with me, could you post the cdrom line from your /etc/fstab? mines
<bwlang> /dev/scd0       				/media/cdrom0	udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0
<bwlang> tried putting in a mode=0666 there but that didn't do anything
<RyanPrior> Off topic: I want to change then name of "root" on my box to "woot" so my ls -l says "drwxr-xr-x 2 woot woot"
<Arand> osteenberger: It worked! thanks a bunch. Still odd that all the other things didn't work...
<RyanPrior> bwlang: I've got /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0
<bwlang> RyanPrior: funny, should be fine to just edit /etc/passwd to do that. - but some programs might have trouble and look for user name "root" instead of uid 0 whent testing root
<bwlang> RyanPrior: i wonder if this is a scsi issue....
<bwlang> anybody with a scsi cd (/dev/scd0) able to check their permissions on /media/cdrom0 (ls -ld /media/cdrom0) with a cd mounted ?
<Arand> If setting "ro" option in fstab (for NTFS part.) works, but setting umask=027 or chmodding the mountpoint doesn't work, what could that be because of?
<mpontillo> Arand: umask only takes only for newly created files. I am not sure what meaning a chmod on a mount point would have. Once the FS is mounted, wouldn't that new FS take over the permissions on its root directory (mount point?).
<RyanPrior> ro, ro, ro your filesystem, gently down the iostream
<mpontillo> *only takes effect for newly created files
<Arand> but if the mount point and a file below it shows up as drwxr-x--- I shouldn't be able to delete that file without root, right?
<Ng> Arand: assuming it's owned by route, correct
<Arand> that was my problem, that I was able to write/delete it still, as non-root.
<Arand> Ah, now I see, the ro option set the whole thing to ro, not even root can write (makes sense...), so it's not the complete solution to that problem...
<x1250> hey guys, do any of you have a working ubuntu-sound? login/logout music working? I do have my sound card working and ubuntu-sounds installed, but for some reason system sounds are not working at all...
<Arand> Yea, sound works for me just fine at the moment... (up-to-date)
<Simpl3x> help, whenever I run synaptic I get the error message "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct this problem"
<Simpl3x> but when I run dpkg --configure -a i get this message
<Simpl3x> (getting message hold on a sec)
<x1250> Arand: just to check, could yo please pastebin me the result of this? $ aptitude search sound | grep "^i"
<Simpl3x> well it's very long but the basic point of it is that it keeps saying that the new kernel I just installed was not configured properly so dependancies were not met
<Simpl3x> so it keeps failing
<x1250> see what happens if you purge it
<Simpl3x> how do I purge?
<x1250> aptitude purge package
<x1250> wait
<x1250> what package is it?
<Simpl3x> ?
<Simpl3x> er....
<Simpl3x> one sec
<Simpl3x> well here, I'll pastebin the error message, cuz it's a bunch of thing
<Simpl3x> s*
<x1250> okay
<Simpl3x> http://pastebin.ca/971284
<x1250> Simpl3x: you have no space left on / ?
<Simpl3x> I think this is where the problem is
<Simpl3x> linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-14-generic
<x1250> try $ df -h
<Simpl3x> hm, ok
<x1250> and see
<Simpl3x> o /boot is full
<Simpl3x> haha
<Simpl3x> forgot about that
<Simpl3x> I only made a 64mb /boot
<Simpl3x> so I can only have 2 kernels in there at once
<Simpl3x> my bad
<Simpl3x> I gotta remove one of them
<Simpl3x> lemme take care of that
<Simpl3x> >.<
<x1250> yep
<Exilant> those /boots get really large
<Simpl3x> yea, that's why I limit mine to 64mb so I can only hold 2 at a time
<Simpl3x> It reminds me to keep it clean and remove old kernels
<ToxinPowe> xD
<Simpl3x> and then I go and forget what the error messages mean because I update so rarely
<Simpl3x> haha ok there we go, much better
<mhollisjr> Where else does Kubuntu load things from besides Autostart? my Autostart directory is empty, yet somehow compiz and yakuake keep loading at startup and one of them is causing instabilities
<Lynoure> I seem to have lost the ability to play .mov in Hardy. Any ideas how to get it back? I do have ubuntu-restricted-extras already
<Arand> x1250: oh, if it still matters (about the sound): http://pastebin.com/d46b36c21
<Lynoure> mhollisjr: they are part of your session, I bet.
<Lynoure> mhollisjr: check from System Settings -> Advanced -> Session manager
<Lynoure> mhollisjr: starting with a new one once usually is the easiest way to wipe them. Or killing them before exiting kde
<mhollisjr> so they're being auto-restored?
<mhollisjr> most likely I mean?
<Lynoure> The whole session gets auto-restored.
<keith_> hey what is /dev/hdc now that /dev/hdc appears to be gone?
<CVD-PR> Cheeese when the 8.04 RC googna came out? i cant wait any more.....
<mhollisjr> alright that's set, now before I relogin, where are the sessions actively stored at for restoration? I'd like to be able to check these things manually in the future
<Pici> CVD-PR: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<x1250> Arand: yes, thanks =)
<keith_> anyone know the device name for cdrw drives?
<Luckrider> I know this is gonna sound reterded, but how do I turn Java script on in Firefox?
<Lynoure> I have quicktime-utils, libquicktime1, what else I need for playing Quicktime on Hardy?
<Lynoure> Luckrider: preferences, content, enable javascript
<Luckrider> thsnks Lynoure
<CVD-PR> so im gonna install the 8.04 beta, any problema than may enconter?
<keith_> CVD-PR: stuff might not work.  it's in beta.
<Luckrider> it looks like it is on
<Lynoure> CVD-PR: might not be able to play Quicktime anymore...
<Luckrider> thanks
<keith_> CVD-PR: well my nvidia card worked fine when i first installed it, now it's broken and so is the opensource drivers for my ati card on my other box
<CVD-PR> Maybe better to wait for he RC
<savvas> Lynoure: quicktime? why not? some quicktime movies play well in realplayer
<keith_> CVD-PR: my /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd are gone and i can't find their device names... one of my drives isn't even showing up currently and stuff is being difficult now
<Lynoure> savvas: before they played in Miro and Kaffeine, today not in either
<CVD-PR> :-(
<savvas> ah no idea
<Lynoure> I cannot remember when I tried before, but pretty sure it was after upgrading to Hardy
<ptn107> CVD-PR: i am fortunate to have experienced no problems, give the beta a try or grab the most recent daily http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<DanaG> hdc and hdd, if they're cd drives, are probably now scd0 and scd1.
<savvas> keith_: i thought all the hard drive devices are /dev/sd* now
<DanaG> Oh, and look at /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cdrom.rules
<keith_> ah thanks
<akk> /dev/hd* is still working for me
<CVD-PR> never new the daily thing!
<savvas> CVD-PR: mind you, the sooner you try it, the less bugs you will have in the future :)
<mhollisjr> ok the system logged in a wee bit faster, but still not as fast as it should be, where can I view all applications set run on login?
<mhollisjr> that are not in Autostart, this is KDE 4
<CVD-PR> im gonna wipe the current to install this
<CVD-PR> tha the is .jigdo?
<Lynoure> seems my problem was bug #210510
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210510 in xine-lib "[Hardy Heron] Some formats including quicktime (.mov) and m4v stop playing with xine after upgrade" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210510
<CVD-PR> bt if i install the current know , theni have to download a lot of updates?
<CVD-PR> from  the current to the final
<Lynoure> CVD-PR: yes, even often day-to-day
<omar> I've configured the windows key on my keyboard so that it opens the start menu when pressed, I forgot how to stop it, can anybody help me?
<Lynoure> CVD-PR: I'm downloading about 188M of upgrades as we speak, and not the first or last time for that amount, I bet
<CVD-PR> system-preference-keyboard shortcuts
<W8TAH> any of the devs / packagers around? -- ive been running hardy for week or 2 now on my laptop and im happy to answer Q / give feedback if they want it
<dj1_> hi everyone
<dj1_> u guys awake?
<Lynoure> W8TAH: best way is to report the bugs you've found
<W8TAH> done so
<dj1_> anyone can help me?
<W8TAH> only had one crop up - and i follwed the instructions it presented to report it
<W8TAH> (cant remember what it was at this moment)
<dj1_> my compiz is dead since i upgraded
<jbroome> dj1_: ask your question
<Lynoure> dj1_: Concentrate... your mind seems too cloudy for me to pick the question from there =) Or you can just ask it aloud :)
<dj1_> lol
<savvas> hahaha
<dj1_> when i try it, there is no WM anymore
<dj1_> i checked with true combat elite, 3D is working
<dj1_> lol
<dj1_> but compiz --replace
<dj1_> doesnt apear and doesnt complain either
<savvas> dj1_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall compiz compiz-core compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-plugins libcompizconfig0 compizconfig-settings-manager metacity metacity-common
<dj1_> thnx right away
<dj1_> i will have to reedit to white list fglrx ?
<dj1_> /usr/bin/compiz: 406: /usr/local/bin/compiz: not found
<dj1_> i know how to fix this
<dj1_> brb
<dj1_> nope, still down
<nedw> i'm on hardy and when i run "sudo aptitude install wine" and "sudo apt-get install wine" both say that wine has no installation candidate
<mhollisjr> other than Autostart, where might stuff be loading at login, assuming the session is not being restored?
<Flannel> nedw: pastebin your sources.list
<jbroome> wine probably isn't in the hardy repos yet
<BobSapp> im having krash show a SIGSEGV error as soon as i login, aparently somewhere in KSaveFile::KSaveFile() does anyone know what apps might contain this so i can remove them and maybe login to my account?  I dont mind reinstalling or whatever.  aparently the library is libkdecore.so.4
<savvas> dj1_: did you log off and hit ctrl-alt-backspace?
<mhollisjr> no wine is in the repos
<BobSapp> isnt it best to compile wine from source anyway?
<mhollisjr> I installed it from stock yesterday
<dj1_> nope should i ?
<Flannel> BobSapp: no
<BobSapp> arent the repos older?
<savvas> dj1_: yeah :)
<dj1_> ok wait for me !! brb
<savvas> dj1_: not sure if i'll be here, but ok :P
<Flannel> BobSapp: Winehq has a current one, if you absolutely must live on the edge.
<BobSapp> i guess the hardy ones were
<BobSapp> updated
<nedw> http://pastebin.ca/971347
<Rotlaus> I got again a 386 and a general kernel installed. Which one is the one preferred to use? Why are both installed?
<keith_> does grub install to the mbr or to the root partition in ubuntu?
<Flannel> keith_: stage 1 installs to the MBR
<keith_> k
<keith_> thanks
<Flannel> Rotlaus: use the generic if you can
<mhollisjr> ok how can I troubleshoot a pausing interface (freezes for about 10-20 seconds) on login, without anything in Autorun or being restored?
<Flannel> nedw: And `sudo apt-get update` doesn't give you any errors, correct?
<mhollisjr> it only does it on login
<nedw> no
<nedw> i'll tryadding winehq's  repository
<nedw> oh they only have up to gutsy
<dj1_> same problem
<Arand> dj1_: Have you tried renaming compiz -> compiz.real according to http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#3D_desktop_effects (look in "rename path section" there)
<dj1_> yes i have :)
<Arand> ah...
<Flannel> nedw: You have universe, you have wine.  So, updating doesn't cause problems.  What does `apt-cache policy wine` show?
<nedw> installed (none) candidate (none)
<nedw> but i just discovered that i'm getting an error now
<nedw> with apt-get update that i didn't have before
<Flannel> nedw: What error?  on the update? right.  Universe can't be read or something?
<dj1_> ok i am going thru the url u gave me
<SammIndustrie> hi guys - i'm having a fantastic problem here - my bloody headphones won't wor!
<dj1_> arand
<nedw> http://pastebin.ca/971353 here
<SammIndustrie> can anybody help?
<SammIndustrie> yes? no?
<nedw> sammindustrie what's the volume? sometimes you have to go into the sound control panel
<nedw> to change to volume of the headphones independently
<SammIndustrie> there's no option to edit headphone volume; there's nothing displaying headphones
<clarezoe> anyone knows how to make a screenshot including the mouse cursor?
<graft_> gimp?
<tlsarles> Is it just me, or does Firefox crash frequently on Hardy?
<jbroome> tlsarles: it's almost like it's beta software running on a beta OS!
<x1250> tlsarles: not for me
<mhollisjr> what is the name of the app that previously allowed me to use my G11 volume control to control sound volume?
<SammIndustrie> i use a VIA HD audio sound card, but nothing whatsoever for headphone
<graft_> tlsarles: it's pretty stable here, except for pulseaudio related bugs
<SammIndustrie> tlsarles : nothing except image rendering on scaled images for me, it seems
<nedw> "pulseaudio bugs" > maybe that's your problem
<akk> hmm, I thought gimp could screenshot the cursor now, but it isn't doing it for me
<teamcobra> are there adverse effects to forcing all newly-created users to be part of the group "users" instead of a group named after the user (I'd like to enforce a quota on a machine for the 'users' group, just got that set up)
<SammIndustrie> how do i go around sorting that, nedw?
<tlsarles> I installed FF2, because I figured the FF beta was the problem, but 2 is still doing it..... but hmmmm.... I never thought of it being audio related. It most frequently crashes when a video is opened
<dj1_> aran it worked, i forgot the pluging path !
<jbroome> videos tend to have audio
<tlsarles> right O
<dj1_> but vlc using XV is black window now
<philsf> is there any chance that firefox will revert to version 2 instead of 3 for Hardy final?
<nedw> hm, i don't know
<x1250> I dont think so
<dj1_> same as gusty
<akk> clarezoe: I think I remember kscreenshot might have been able to capture the cursor
<tlsarles> I needed to go back to vers 2 anyways for firebug
<akk> clarezoe: There is some version of gimp that can do it, but I'm not sure if the one in hardy can
<clarezoe> akk, thanks, I've tried the sreenshot in gimp, but I can't find the option that I can include the mouse cursor, I'll try kscreenshot then
<dj1_> anyone knows how to make work XV with compiz ?
<Arand> afk there for a while dj1_: I haven't gotten it to work, I just put gstreamer and vlc to use X11 output instead.
<dj1_> ok thnx body
<clarezoe> akk, I can't find any kscreenshot package, is it included in hardy?
<jbroome> clarezoe: ksnapshot
<clarezoe> jbroome, thanks
<jbroome> apt-cache search screenshot | grep kde
<x1250> or aptitude search ~skde | grep screenshot
<akk> hmm, at least on gutsy ksnapshot doesn't do it either
<clarezoe> jbroome, akk, I'm using gnome, there's only one screenshot come out by apt-cache search, gpe-screenshot
<clarezoe> akk, seems it doesn't do it
<akk> clarezoe: There's also scrot, but I don't think that can get the cursor
<jbroome> i am too, still was able to find kde packages in the repo
<jk_> is there anyway to play 2 source of sounds, on ubuntu the second is always muted.
<clarezoe> akk, no
<akk> clarezoe: I know I saw something that managed it (might have been gimp cvs) ... I'm trying to find the reference
<clarezoe> akk, thanks
<SpudDogg> has anyone else had an issue with wpa_supplicant.conf being blank when installed?
<clarezoe> akk, gonna go for a while, leave me a PM, I'll check it later
<jk_> what kinds of emails can you set up using evolution or thunderbird
<rikai> http://www.pulseaudio.org/ticket/270 <- Mmm, can anyone reproduce this gstreamer/pulseaudio bug? Trying to find smarter people that can post more information than myself. :P
<akk> clarezoe: okay, I'll let you know if I find it. I know it required an X extension that only got added fairly recently, which is why most programs don't do it
<x1250> Thanks for pastebin Arand, I was missing a package :)
<Arand> nice to be of service :)
<alecwh> I have a video card blacklisted on the compiz-fusion website (http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist), so Ubuntu won't let me use desktop effects. Does Ubuntu 8.04 fix it?
<alecwh> My video card: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<Smygis> whats the name of the grafical x config tool thats gone missing now in hardy. But its there cuz it started when i upgraded my gfx card from a geforce3 to a ATI RAGE LT PRO.
<Joe_CoT> hey, I've been trying to dist-upgrade for a few days now, but I keep running into the same issue. Any expectation of it being fixed soon? : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7cdcf871
<Smygis> its annoying to run 800x600 on a 1650x1050 screen. And i have no idea what to add in xorg.conf. it whas easy in the past but now that file is just a blank file. Halelulja for autocont that doesnt work!
<Smygis> autoconfig
<jbroome> !resolution | Smygis
<ubotu> Smygis: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mhollisjr> Okay this is really getting annoying, Nothing is in autostart, the session is not being restored, where is Compiz loading from?
<rpedro> System -> Preferences -> Appeareance properties?
<akk> In case anyone else was following the screenshot discussion (I've msged clarezoe), the info is at http://www.nabble.com/screenshot-with-mousepointer-td13275133.html
<Arand> alecwh: I don't think so, since it's because of Compiz, what you could do is ignore the blacklist according to compiz's instructions on that site, at own risk of course....
<alecwh> I've tried it, Totem (and other video applications) crash.
<Smygis> here goes nothin
<mhollisjr> well I'd say that would be it except Yakuake keeps loading too from somewhere,
<Smygis> nope none of that shit worked.
<Smygis> ubotu, YOURE SOURCES ARE DEPRICATED!
<identitx> Any help please? Why would booting into Ubuntu 8.04 (latest beta) on my primary NTFS via Wubi, and running "sudo ifconfig eth1 mtu 1400" cause Windows to forget or corrupt the drivers of my wireless adapter (eth1) on the next boot?
<kevor> Hello, is it known that the language is not properly set?
<Arand> alecwh: dunno if you can do anything more then... other than bitch at Compiz-developers to add support for it...
<kevor> the menu titles, shutdown buttons and all are not in the correct langugage
<Smygis> jbroome, no
<mattik> hello, why sudo visudo doesn't work for me. If i press i for insert new row I cannot add empty rows. I get letters under arrow keys.
<kevor> any word on my language problem? Is it known, is there a solution?
<mhollisjr> where does plasma launch from?
<identitx> kevor: Do you want it as English?
<identitx> Or are you having to change the language
<RyanPrior> I'm having trouble with direct rendering on my graphics card. My glxinfo says "direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)" but I know I have had direct rendering available on this card before. I'm using the fglrx driver, which I installed using the restricted hardware drivers manager. Can anybody help me learn more about this system in order to solve the problem?
<RyanPrior> mhollisjr: Type "which plasma" in the terminal.
<kevor> identitx: I'm trying to set the language as Dutch
<mhollisjr> no I mean where does it launch from at login
<nemo> RyanPrior: you need LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT with fglrx to use compiz
<kevor> during installtion, selected those options, and after install personally installed language-pack-nl
<kevor> the dutch dictionaries and all are avialable, but not everything is translated (which was translated in 7.10)
<RyanPrior> nemo: A number of games I want to play are complaining about lack of direct rendering, unfortunately. Is there any way I can get Compiz to see always indirect while getting my games to see direct rendering?
<identitx> And you've changed it via System > ADministration ? Language Support?
<RyanPrior> mhollisjr: It launches at login the same way it launches from the terminal.
<nemo> RyanPrior: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AIGLX
<kevor> indenlet me try
<mhollisjr> when I login
<nemo> RyanPrior: run your games outside of compiz, or wipe the env var?
 * identitx is not in Ubuntu right now due to above problem so can't remember whether it is still there or not.
<mhollisjr> RyanPrior: when I login, what calls Plasma? what file?
<nemo> RyanPrior: just a guess, fortunately don't have that issue myself since my machine has nvidia
<nemo> RyanPrior: while compiz was still unstable and my card was short on mem, I used to run a separate plain X session for games
<identitx> Is there any reason why changing my MTU in Ubuntu would cause Winows on next boot to not recognise my wireless adapter?
<RyanPrior> nemo: Is there a way to toggle compiz? If I disable it, will my direct rendering automatically turn on?
<RyanPrior> mhollisjr: Don't know - that would be a good question for KDE people, I think.
<joebob777as7> RyanPrior get compiz-icon it allow you to disable and enable
<mhollisjr> I have a feeling they're going to send me back here, but I'll ask ty
<nemo> RyanPrior: are you using gnome?
<identitx> Hard question I know. Since it is a Windows problem mainly. But MS would only blame Ubuntu.
<RyanPrior> nemo: Yes.
<kevor> identitx: it seems i forgot language-pack-gnome-nl in my manual attempt, it is installed now, should be fixxed
<nemo> RyanPrior: then yeah, just disable it in the visual effects tab
<nemo> LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT should only be set on compiz launch
<nemo> RyanPrior: might want to just try unsetting the var though...
<RyanPrior> Thanks for the suggestion - just disabling Compiz and rebooting enabled my direct rendering.
<RyanPrior> I don't really care about Compiz that much, so I'll hold off on trying to install AIGLX.
<nemo> RyanPrior: rebooting shouldn't have been necessary...
<nemo> RyanPrior: as for "installing" aiglx - you were undoubtedly using it
<RyanPrior> nemo: Restarting gdm didn't work, restarting X didn't work, but a full reboot did for some reason.
<nemo> that doesn't make any sense, but ok
<RyanPrior> Direct rendering has been broken on my card for a long time, so it's nice to have any at all. :-)
<lintel> hi, please help with AR5007EG which needs THIS patch: http://madwifi.org/ticket/1679 -- QN: do I have to deactivate HAL?
<mhollisjr> okay I found this file: "/etc/X11/Xsession.d/25enable-compiz" which appears to be where compiz is starting from is it safe to simply delete?
<mhollisjr> or is there a better way to remove it from startup?
<nemo> mhollisjr: um...
<nemo> mhollisjr: why are you not just disabling compiz from the gui?
<mhollisjr> because no one has yet told me where to do that
<nemo> mhollisjr: gnome?
<mhollisjr> kde
<mhollisjr> 4
<nemo> ah. n/m
<nemo> don't know where KDE keeps that
<Turski> eh, why you using compiz in kde4?
<mhollisjr> I'm trying not to
<Turski> Kmenu -> System -> Desktop Effects
<Turski> i think...
<Turski> but iäm not sure
<mhollisjr> no option
<mhollisjr> the really wierd part is I've uninstalled it, exited X, then logged back in and poof compiz was running which really confused me
<mhollisjr> I have it installed again to prevent trouble till I find the config issue
<Arand> how do you remove flash plugin from firefox 3b4 ?
<nemo> Arand: depends on how you installed it
<nemo> did you use apt ?
<Arand> through firefox dialog.
<nemo> Arand: why not let apt manage it?
<mhollisjr> so then would you think it'd be safe to delete that startup file?
<mhollisjr> I checked the contents, compiz is the onlytihng in it
<nemo> Arand: firefox 3 lets you enable/disable plugins... see under Add-ons
<Arand> yea, but that only disables it, right?
<Arand> not uninstalls
<nemo> Arand: I'm not totally sure where it puts libflash if you install that way.  probably under ~/.mozilla/firefox
<nemo> run a find for it
<Arand> oke
<cheatersrealm> I am trying to upgrade to hardy, I get the following message: The following packages have unmet dependencies: libgnomekbd1: Depends: libgnomekbd-common (= 2.20.0-1) but 2.22.0-1 is to be installed.
<mhollisjr> I'll take best guesses
<mhollisjr> alright deleting it
<mhollisjr> ok in answer to the question, compiz is now disabled
<mhollisjr> and my login freezes are gone
<kevor> Hello, gnome and all are in Dutch, but still firefox is ignorant to the changes, anyone a clue how to solve it?
<derspankster> if your video card can't support compiz, isn't compiz disabled by default?
<derspankster> kevor: FF3 is available in dutch from Mozilla but maybe the version in the Ubuntu repos is not
<Smygis> One simple question.
<Smygis> How can i change the resulution when i cant use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, Change the xorg.conf myself or use the 'Screens and grafix' tool who all semms to have gone missing in hardy in one way or another.
<RyanPrior> Smygis: boot into diagnostic mode, select the "Fix X server" option, then continue booting.
<RyanPrior> Smygis: That ought to fix whatever resolution problem you're having presently, allowing you to use the normal tools to tweak further.
<Smygis> thats the same as  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Smygis> And it doesnt work
<RyanPrior> Smygis: Reinstall, or start reading the fine manual on X.org in order to fix everything by hand.
<Smygis> How ubuntu. Remove nice guis and refer to manpages.
<Smygis> All i want is to run my 22" 1680x1050 screen in 1680x1050 and not in 1152x864
<KalEl> some packages are marked with a small star in synaptic... do you know what that means?
<rikai> Smygis, the GUI isnt removed.
<zorglu_> !info nasm
<ubotu> Package nasm does not exist in hardy
<Smygis> Where is it then?
<rikai> Smygis, you've done something to mess it up, and therefore it doesnt work.
<DanaG> OOh, something new I just figured out: you can send files over Bonjour in Pidgin.
<DanaG> Sweet.
<rikai> nasm does too exist, ubotu, you silly bot...
<mrtimdog> Quick one, if anyone else uses screenlets clock, or cairo-clock, are theirs 1 second slow and 2 seconds slow respectively?
<zorglu_> rikai: do you know the version available ?
<Smygis> rikai, whats the name of it so i can start it from a terminal.
<x1250> Smygis: you'll probably missing your monitor vertical and horizontal refresh rates on xorg.conf
<Smygis> OMG! It whas fine untill a changed grafixcard 20 minutes ago
<rikai> zorglu_, 0.99.06-2 according to ubuntu.
<zorglu_> rikai: arg... i need 2.02 aka the last stable from http://nasm.sourceforge.net/
<RyanPrior> !info nasm
<ubotu> Package nasm does not exist in hardy
<RyanPrior> That is weird. Bot must be broken.
<x1250> Smygis: could you elaborate a bit? more info = more help
<RyanPrior> You suck, Ubotu.
<rikai> x1250, wont it pick sane defaults if he moves xorg.conf?
<x1250> rikai: it could, but its just a software guess
<rikai> well, i was going to try and help him troubleshoot... but he's gone and left... >.>
<x1250> Ah, I don't even realize when people leave, I disabled join/part messages :)
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/188226
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188226 in linux "Kernel should use CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED" [High,Fix released]
<DanaG> What about the -generic kernel?
<jimqode> Xnest does not redraw correctly. I'm running it with Xnest -ac. Any ideas?
<pepie34> since the new kernel update
<pepie34> wifi is not working
<pepie34> keep having a lot of Rx invalid nwid
<mindframe-> what are the advantages of using pulseaudio?
<mindframe-> as opposed to alsa?
<Finnish> How to get latest Bluez-packets?
<jimqode> mindframe-, pulseaudio can make virtual audio cables that connect applications' sound inputs/outputs to each other, and it can also mix the sounds from each application with differing volumes
<Finnish> Latest kernel broke my bluetooth-connection
<mindframe-> mm
<nemo> jimqode: pulseaudio also does streaming no?
<x1250> Finnish: you can installed your previous kernel with aptitude. linux-image, linux-headers, linux-ubuntu-modules and linux-restricted-modules
<x1250> install*
<Finnish> Hmm
<x1250> for example if you want to install 2.6.24-12, then linux-image-2.6.24-12-generic, etc.
<Finnish> Or should I wait for something in the future?
<Finnish> I'm quite happy ATM with Hardy
<x1250> its your choice
<jimqode> nemo, what do you mean by streaming?
<Finnish> Yeah, as always
<x1250> i wouldn't wait, there is no good reason
<Finnish> I know it was something about bluez-utils
<h3sp4wn> Finnish: It broke my bluetooth also -
<DanaG> PulseAudio doesn't do virtual-audio-cables, I believe.
<DanaG> I haven't seen how to do it, at least.
<h3sp4wn> But building all new userland stuff from the bluez site didn't fix it
<Finnish> h3sp4wn: I looked for some launchpad-tips etc, but got nothing
<Finnish> You tried?
<nemo> jimqode: I thought pulseaudio service allowed for pushing audio to other linux machines
<h3sp4wn> I did - part of bluez is missing also
<nemo> jimqode: occurred to me I could do easy networked sound at home if that was case, but hadn't looked into it yet
<nemo> music in every room
<jimqode> nemo, I think it does.
<DanaG> Yup.
<DanaG> copy .pulse-cookie from one computer to the others you want to allow to use that one.
<Finnish> h3sp4wn: So I guess it is just a matter of time when it's fixed?
<h3sp4wn> pulse adds so much latency (noticed it with ut2004)
<graft_> if only pulse could push to itunes
<jimqode> h3sp4wn, in theory pulse should add 0 latency. But i didn't measure it.
<nemo> DanaG: nifty. will have to play with it
<arachnist> graft_: well, pulse should be able to push audio to osx
<graft_> there's no pulse for osx, arachnist
<nemo> graft_: perhaps one of the iphone dev community  internet radio apps supports pulseaudio...
<graft_> does anyone get firefox crashes with 'pulse_stop: Assertion `pcm->stream' failed.'?
<h3sp4wn> jimqode: Well with OSS4 I can run ut2004 everything on max at 1920x1200
<DanaG> PulseAudio doesn't work with oss4.
<h3sp4wn> With pulse its unplayable without turning loads of stuff down
<DanaG> And oss4 hard-locks with my Audigy2 card.
<h3sp4wn> (and Alsa + pulse)
<evan_> wich keyboard profile must i choose by default us international ( alt gr death keys ) wont give me double quotes?
<evan_> dead keys*
<DanaG> altgr deadkeys works fine for me.
<DanaG> Odd.
<jimqode> h3sp4wn, you can configure pulse to use oss as its interface. There shouldn't be a latency difference between alsa and pulse though
<DanaG> I tried it and got an assertion failure, or a segfault, or something, with oss4.
<graft_> i thought oss is just a compatibility layer sitting on top of alsa these days?
<evan_> DanaG indeed wierd now i got quotes again :|
<pepie34> am I the only one to have wifi probleme since the last kernel update?
<derspankster> pepie: I had no problem, using B43
<pepie34> I'm using madwifi-svn since AR5008 are not suported with the restricted module
<pepie34> I'm booting back in 2.6.24-12 and everything work
<mindframe-> I'm having a problem getting pulseaudio working: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused - Does this mean the server isn't running?
<h3sp4wn> jimqode: Its noticable between OSS4 and Alsa the latency issue
<jimqode> h3sp4wn, but that is a problem with alsa, not pulseaudio.
<ihasn> am i the only person not having problems with 8.04?
<graft_> yep
<ihasn> hardy got everything fiesty couldnt get working
<jimqode> I am also not having problems
<graft_> well pulseaudio is still buggy for me
<h3sp4wn> jimqode: Yep the thing is most of what makes pulse useful for Alsa is not an issue for OSS anyway
<graft_> at least firefox/pulseaudio is
<Lynoure> ihasn: What kind of problems are you not having, and do you need help with that? :)
<graft_> but i think that's the only bug i have
<pepie34> I've got some problem in audacityt
<pepie34> the ouput plugin may vary
<pepie34> not always select alsa default
<pepie34> do no why
<ihasn> i am having a problem with stable power to my chu...we keep getting mortared and the guys working on the generator cant finish cleaning it
<x1250> I have some problems with flickering on with 3d apps + ati drivers + compiz, but that seems to be a known issue. 8.04 works ok...
<pepie34> an other person with wifi or madwifi problem with the last kernel ?
<h3sp4wn> I am just using 0.9.4 built myself
<ihasn> pepie ive always had a problem with wifi and the wpasupplement with the 2.6 kernal
<h3sp4wn> ath5k seems promising
<h3sp4wn> I just cannot get it to see channels 12/13
<ihasn> only way i can get wifi to work is after i verify my wifi crap works with an unsecured network
<ihasn> h3sp4wn maybe 12/13 have to much noise from other devices in your hosue?
<h3sp4wn> ihasn: My network has been on 13 since forever
<h3sp4wn> Because there is much less noise
<ihasn> nm that then
<h3sp4wn> ihasn: Are you just using /etc/network/interfaces
<ihasn> im not using anything...havnt needed wifi since i got all paranoid and installed network lines in each room
<sourcemaker> how can I install the vmware-server on hardy?
<h3sp4wn> I wish I had done that - took me 6 months to get a reliable wireless going (and there is 4 routes)
<ihasn> sourcemaker you check apt-get?
<sourcemaker> ihasn: yes... I have... but there is no package... I think there is an additional repository required to install the vmware server
<ihasn> you check the senaptic(sp?) source?
<h3sp4wn> Well the source package is what makes linux-restricted-mpdules so big
<h3sp4wn> sourcemaker: Any reason why not virtualbox
<ihasn> h3sp4wn, a coder is going to shoot me for this, but thats why god invented bigger harddrives and fatter pipes
<sourcemaker> h3sp4wn: I have already installed WIndows on VMWARE
<h3sp4wn> sourcemaker: You can convert the images with qemu-img if you want
<h3sp4wn> I installed it for my little brother yesterday and am pretty impressed so far
<sourcemaker> h3sp4wn: what's the package: virtualbox-ose?
<h3sp4wn> sourcemaker: I got the less free deb from virtualbox
<jbroome> apt-cache search virtualbox
<sourcemaker> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<joachim_> is the linux-image-virtual kernel better than the standard generic kernel for running VMware?
<sourcemaker> h3sp4wn: I will try this now
<nosrednaekim> joachim_: something tels me that for XEN
<h3sp4wn> vmware really doesn't like the timer to run at anything other than 100hz
<joachim_> nosrednaekim, at least VMware seems to be running flawlessly on the generic kernel
<sourcemaker> h3sp4wn: can you tell me... how I can convert my 40GB vmware files?
<joachim_> h3sp4wn, and what frequency is the timer using for virtual and generic kernels?
<sourcemaker> h3sp4wn: will module do I require? server|gerneric|virtual?
<sourcemaker> h3sp4wn: which module...
<savvas> bah, another linux kernel upgrade and i just rebooted :P
<ihasn> sourcemaker...gerneric is always a good choice when you dont know
<h3sp4wn> joachim_: generic is 250
<sourcemaker> ihasn: are there big differences?
<ihasn> i dunno
<savvas> neah
<orvokki> Is it a desktop computer?
<ihasn> but ive never gone wrong with generic
<savvas> it's a really small difference of speed
<orvokki> For desktop afaik mostly -rt if works and -generic otherwise.
<h3sp4wn> sourcemaker: If you get the deb straight from virtualbox then as part of installing it then it builds the modules for you
<orvokki> Oh, sorry. I think I just mixed up two conversations...
<orvokki> Reading back.
<sourcemaker> h3sp4wn: can I also install the linux-image-2.6.24-14-rt for my destop system? Is this kernel running faster?
<orvokki> Might be more responsive in desktop use. Not faster as such.
<h3sp4wn> I wouldn't use a rt kernel with any virtualisation
<sourcemaker> orvokki: are you using rt?
<orvokki> Sure.
<orvokki> h3sp4wn: Hmm, I wouldn't know about that.
<orvokki> But you might be right.
<sourcemaker> h3sp4wn: Now... I installed the generic module... how can I convert my vmware image?
<h3sp4wn> sourcemaker: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/HowTo/Switching_From_VMWare_To_VirtualBox:_.vmdk_To_.vdi_Using_Qemu_+_VdiTool
<_moro_bana_> hello, i have a q? on gutsy.allowed?
<cwillu> <rant>
<cwillu> omg pulseaudio is such a piece of crap
<cwillu> </rant>
<orvokki> cwillu: What's the issue?
<cwillu> it's blown out my ears three times in the last hour
<cwillu> full volume white static
<orvokki> I've so far liked PulseAudio.
<cwillu> stereo has reversed twice in the last hour
<orvokki> Then again, I keep my volume at max usually and control volume via stereos.
<cwillu> and occasionally I just get glitchy audio with a 5 full-volume echo's of everything that plays
<orvokki> Can't go at least louder accidentally.
<cwillu> orvokki, yes, but with a decent recording, going from the music straight to full spectrum noise is _very_ loud
<orvokki> Right.
<cwillu> me no like that :p
<h3sp4wn> Even with the best algorithm set and the test sine wave I never got it bit perfect
<orvokki> I wonder why I haven't had any of those probs.
<cwillu> me has a very nice set of headphones to focus aformentioned white-noise into his skull
<orvokki> Updated your PulseAudio recently?
<orvokki> Or rather, ran an upgrade all in all recently. :)
<_moro_bana_> is there any client to connet to microsoft vpn other than kpvn
<cwillu> I'm up to date as of yesterday, although I've been seeing this for a month or two (worse in the last little while I think though)
<h3sp4wn> _moro_bana_: There is a few ways it can be setup
<orvokki> Hmm, System -> Administration -> Login Window working for everyone?
<ihasn> yah
<cwillu> orvokki, was broken on a laptop I was working on yesterday, haven't played with it a whole lot
<cwillu> (login window that is)
<cwillu> working on my desktop though
<orvokki> It didn't start for me and my hard disk's making constant noise now.
<h3sp4wn> _moro_bana_: depending on how much pain the adminstrator is willing to go throu
<_moro_bana_> h3sp4wn: other than kvpn? i would like to try that.because kpvnc is always giving me problems, last i got it to work, but dont really know how i did that
<orvokki> This doesn't look good. I think I'll try to logout.
<_moro_bana_> h3sp4wn: im prepared to learn
<h3sp4wn> _moro_bana_: It can do ipsec but its really painful and not worth the effort I don't think
<h3sp4wn> http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/ there is that or it could be using l2tp
<mhollisjr>  I'm attempting to bind my forward and back keys on my mouse, and I have a working configuration, with one major problem, if I'm holding down my right mouse button at the same time, the event doesn't fire, so my question is how can I make it so that button works even if I'm holding down button 3, but not when I'm just hitting button 3, here's my relevant  .xbindkeysrc http://pastebin.com/d7ce7a1e8
<h3sp4wn> mhollisjr: Make sure you are using evdev before you start
<sourcemaker> h3sp4wn: I have a lot of vmdk files... how do I convert them all?
<jk_> is there a way to change the funtions of one of my keys? i have a tiny backspace, i keep hitting the home button next to it, anyway to change home to backspace aswell
<mhollisjr> h3sp4wn: that could fix this?
<edgy> Hi, I did ufw deny 22/tcp and ufw status shows 22:tcp                     DENY    Anywhere but when I tried ssh myip it still works
<jbroome> edgy: do you need to restart ufw after making a change?
<h3sp4wn> mhollisjr: Its possible it might jut work without even needing to do anything
<mhollisjr> -nod- I just checked adept, and evdev is not listed, where can I get that from?
<h3sp4wn> Its part of X
<h3sp4wn> xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<NukeSkyjumper> ok, contain your laughter... my hardy box was rooted by a user with a shell
<mhollisjr> sorry for being a pain where do I configure it then?
<NukeSkyjumper> obviously that shouldn't even be possible
<edgy> jbroome: I tried this but still same effect. iptables -L gives DROP       tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:22 which measn it already takes effect!
<NukeSkyjumper> does anyone here have a suggestion of where (on the system) to look for the vulnerability, so it can be reported
<edgy> jbroome: could it be because I am trying to ssh from my pc to my pc?
<nosrednaekim> NukeSkyjumper: ask the person who exploited you
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<jbroome> edgy: perhaps.  might be an exception for localhost
<kaje1> Will the upgrade path from 8.04 BETA to 8.04 production be pretty painless or will it require a fresh reinstall?
<nosrednaekim> NukeSkyjumper: did they have sudo access?
<jk_> has anyone had a problem with the new kernel
<NukeSkyjumper> nosrednaekim: not as an admin
<h3sp4wn> mhollisjr: I read stuff on the gentoo wiki
<edgy> jbroome: I am not ssh localhost, I am ssh 192.168.1.5
 * dwidmann is back.
<jbroome> edgy: BTSOM
<jbroome> dwidmann: thanks for the update.
<mhollisjr> alright I'll see what I can find thanks
<nosrednaekim> NukeSkyjumper: but they did have sudo?
<dwidmann> jbroome: :D
<jbroome> dwidmann: there was no ":D" implied in my statement
<NukeSkyjumper> nosrednaekim: they had access to the sudo binary, of course. but no priveleges set up
<dwidmann> jbroome: whatever you say
<edgy> jbroome: np, thanks for your care
<_moro_bana_> h3sp4wn:the ipsec thingy, will  that be all under CLI
<h3sp4wn> _moro_bana_: For Windows it will be in various policy editors
<jbroome> !away | dwidmann
<ubotu> dwidmann: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<h3sp4wn> _moro_bana_: I would use Openvpn (even under windows)
<_moro_bana_> h3sp4wn: im on ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> NukeSkyjumper: maybe try #ubuntu-security
<nemo> jbroome: #ubuntu+1 is now considered noisy?
<Flannel> or -devel maybe
<h3sp4wn> _moro_bana_: But you control the server right ?
<dennda> Does Totems new youtube plugin work for anyone?
<dennda> I always get an error
<_moro_bana_> h3sp4wn: no,just an ordinary user, want a vpn client for internet
<h3sp4wn> _moro_bana_: Well you have to find out what they use - is it your work or a univeristy or ?
<White_Magic> Is that Upgrade problem fixed
<White_Magic> I mean While using hardy?
<White_Magic> the one thats was sopposed to be fixed within a day or so?
<_moro_bana_> h3sp4wn: university network, im a student.ok
<jbroome> _moro_bana_: you're going to need a machine outside your uni network to vpn *to*, you have one?
<h3sp4wn> _moro_bana_: Are the instructions on how to connect online ?@
<chdst> There was a simple GUI tool that you could use to change your video driver (not the restricted manager)...does anyone know what that is, or have one to recommend?
<_boikhutso_> jbroome: ? as in my comp?
<_boikhutso_> jbroome: or the internet server?
<h3sp4wn> chdst: The displaysettings-gtk (I think thats the one) its never worked well in hardy for me
<chdst> Thanks, h3sp4wn...that was what I was looking for.
<ferric84> where did "screens and graphics" go?
<h3sp4wn> For that stuff I have never sene anything work better than draxconf
<_boikhutso_> jbroome: _morobana_ =boikhutso
<h3sp4wn> (In pclinuxos - wonder why that wasnt packaged)
<h3sp4wn> Think its mandriva who actually develop it though
<_boikhutso_>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY gamaila
<Flannel> bjwebb: you'll want to change that password
<Flannel> _boikhutso_:
<_boikhutso_> Flannel; yes?
<ferric84> does anyone know why I can't see "screens and graphics" in preferences, but I can access it through the terminal?
<bjwebb> Flannel: that wasn't for me, was it?
<_boikhutso_> ferric84: try to add that to the main menu
<_boikhutso_> ferric84: prefrences->main menu the add that
<Gnine>                                               long live linux
<insomninja> anyone know the current state on wacom (bamboo) support in hardy
<insomninja> ?
<macsim> am I the only one with hal broken after the last update ?
<crimsun> a bit more specific, please?
<Gnine> yes
<jaffarkelshac> has the new kernal messed with anyone system
<Gnine> no
<macsim> sure, I made an update 2 hours ago with the kernel 2.6.24-15, and now when I start gnome I have the message Unable to initialize hal
<Gnine> you got serious borkage if that happened
<macsim> Gnine, so I do aptitude upgrade
<cybercyst> stuff has been crashy since i updated today
<Gnine> not here
<macsim> aptitude install me gnome-desktop update and some lib
<macsim> Gnine, everythings seams to work, I just loose network-applet and I have to dhclient my eth0 to get internet
<cybercyst> anyone else here use the fglrx driver?
 * dwidmann feels sorry for cybercyst
<pen> lol
 * Gnine uses nvidia
 * cybercyst feels sorry for me too... until the open source driver comes out, which will kick arse
 * dwidmann uses nvidia also
 * pen feels sad.
<cybercyst> really as i see it, ati si the only way to go
<cybercyst> nvidia will be a binary blob forever
<cybercyst> and intel hardware is poop
<derspankster> better than SIS
<dwidmann> cybercyst: Sure, as soon as ATI drivers aren't poop I'll take a gander :P
<cybercyst> still, no one here is using fglrx?
<Gnine> got nvidia on 2 machines by choice
<Gnine> no issues
 * pen use NVIDIA so no fglrx
<h3sp4wn> I have been pretty happy with nvidia ever since I go this quadro in my laptop
<cybercyst> i've been pretty happy with my ati, actually
<pen> cybercyst: are u using intel? or AMD?
<h3sp4wn> I prefer the picture quality on most ATI's
<Gnine> that too.. amd ftw
<pen> oh
<googlah> Anyone in here playing Sauerbraten on Hardy?
<pen> Have you guys heard of playonlinux?
<cybercyst> amd
<jaffarkelshac> what is Sauerbraten googlah
<pen> It's like a script center for installing various windows games to linux
<pen> jaffarkelshac: google... it's a famous FPS for linux
<jaffarkelshac> does wine not work for windows games?
<googlah> An very nice FPS-game. jaffarkelshac
<pen> jaffarkelshac: not every game
<googlah> like enemy of territories.
<cybercyst> that is my problem, right now there is fglrx/wine borkage
<cybercyst> that is my only problem with fglrx
<jaffarkelshac> i will try it out, i asked this room a while back and i got quake simlar games, et, openarena nexuiz.
<cybercyst> and then it is only suspected borkage, i was hoping for verification
 * dwidmann disappears to play Q4
<kaje1> Will the upgrade path from 8.04 BETA to 8.04 production be pretty painless or will it require a fresh reinstall?
<pen> jaffarkelshac: you like FPS?
<Gnine> sauerbraten only got 3 stars in popularity
<jaffarkelshac> i do, a lot pen
<pen> kaje1: it should be be painless.
<googlah> Then I can recommend Sauerbraten (just apt-get it), but mine will not work from yesterday jaffarkelshac. :(
<pen> jaffarkelshac: cool, then what kind of FPS you like?
<dotech> anyone ever use a HeadRoom Total BitHead mobile headphone amplifier with Hardy?
<dotech> 'cuz im about to try
<jaffarkelshac> well i play source, battlefield 2, unreal
<googlah> but I had 150-200 frames per second while it was working, such an performance to be ubuntu and *unix :)
<pen> jaffarkelshac: i see, so fast pace
<pen> jaffarkelshac: you should be happy with the quake like games in ubuntu
<ethana2> tremulous
<ethana2> nexuiz, openarena, alienarena, warsow, sauerbraten
<ethana2> and the up-and-coming apricot.... though that's not very quake-like ;)
<pen> you even can install cod4 to ubuntu
<ethana2> give crystal core a spin and see how you like it
<ethana2> cod4??!
<pen> well not exactly install
<jaffarkelshac> i like nexuiz, very fast pace
<pen> yea
<ethana2> Call of Duty FOUR?
<ethana2> What--
<pen> It's possible
<ethana2> wow!
<ethana2> I have CoD2
<googlah> what game do you guys recommend?
<ethana2> 4, whoa
<googlah> than sauerbraten
<pen> yes, you can install that too
<jaffarkelshac> i am yet to install a game like bf2 with wine
<nemo> googlah: Spring
<nemo> googlah: runs natively, nice graphics, fun RTS
<ethana2> googlah: all the ones I mentioned
<ethana2> give them all a try
<ethana2> and Spring for rts, yeah
<pen> give all the games a try.
<pen> wirh wine
<ethana2> yup
<ethana2> not like it costs you anything
<nemo> googlah: spring + spring lobby
<googlah> cool. fetchable through apt-get nemo?
<jaffarkelshac> but i think since online requires an encrypted registry cd-key
<nemo> googlah: dunno. I tend to build it myself. is fairly trivial, and that way I can test release and HEAD
<nemo> googlah: the spring wiki has the apt-get line for the build deps :)
<nemo> googlah: probably is in apt-get though
<ethana2> firefox: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :1.0.
<ethana2> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<jaffarkelshac> sauerbraten is installing, i have to download a 230mb file though
<ethana2> It's been doing this to me all week.....
<pen> jaffarkelshac: yea
<googlah> no, it wasn't nemo. hm, what is their website?
<ethana2> games are big, it's the artwork
<nemo> googlah: http://spring.clan-sy.com
<pen> ethana2: when did it start doing that
<ethana2> I don't remember exactly
<pen> ethana2: and what did you do
<ethana2> dual seat?
<nemo> googlah: hm. website is being a little slow for me
<spudgunner> spring is awesome
<ethana2> pen: how do I get more details?
<googlah> jaffarkelshac: yep. :) if you have a good line it will go fast though. try instagib while on net
<nemo> googlah: http://spring.clan-sy.com/wiki/Linux_Page
<jaffarkelshac> 2 min left
<pen> ethana2: just tell me what did you do before it starts the error
<sourcemaker> is there a vmware package for hardy?
<nemo> googlah: http://spring.clan-sy.com/wiki/Ubuntu_install
<ethana2> nothing in particular
<ethana2> I'll be chatting in pidgin
<ethana2> and firefox will just explode
<pen> can u reinstall firefox?
<ethana2> ...or I can be using firefox, and it'll disappear just the same
<nemo> googlah: my current favourite Spring mods are Balanced Annihilation (of course) and E&E
<ethana2> uhh
<ethana2> you think a broken package?
<ethana2> I just want the next beta
<ethana2> in hopes that whatever it is has been fixed
<googlah> nemo: cool. I'll give it a try
 * ethana2 checks updates for ff3b5
<nemo> googlah: I hang out in #taspring - we should play a game
<ethana2> oh
<nemo> googlah: BTW, the best AIs for spring are AAI and KAI 0.13
<ethana2> partial upgrade....
<pen> ethana2: just try it, reinstall
<nemo> googlah: KAI 0.13 cheats so is a little stronger than AAI.
<jaffarkelshac> googlah, 1 shot kill game nice
<ethana2> I think I broke my apt
<pen> ethana2: why?
<ethana2> golden gun ;)
<googlah> cool nemo. I'll add the repo's, and then go for "spring" and "spring-lobby"
<ethana2> it says partial upgrade..
<ethana2> and then
<ethana2> you identified?  I'm going to pm you this
<dotech> I/O error
<ethana2> pen: you see it?
<dotech> Error reading boot CD. :(
<ethana2> brb
<dotech> SATA dvd-rw
<pen> ethana2: yes
<googlah> nemo: I'll join #taspring
<ethana2> ...any thoughts?
<pen> ethana2: didn't I pm you back?
<jaffarkelshac> googlah, instagib is not in repo
<pen> ethana2: use command line
<ethana2> you did not
<ethana2> terminal open
<pen> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<slipttees> hardy released in shipit ?
<ethana2> ok, looks like it's happy for now
<ethana2> it's removing some stuff, installing some stuff
<dotech> I wonder why I can't read the boot CD.
<dotech> The ubuntu screen comes up and it loads kernel 100%, then the error pops up
<dotech> 8042009F in the top left
<dotech> i assume that is some error code in hexadecimal
<pen> ethana2: :)
<dotech> I/O error: Error reading boot CD.
<dotech> ill try changing the SATA configuration in my BIOS
<googlah> jaffarkelshac: In the game i mean.
<googlah> server list. instagib.
<googlah> :)
<jaffarkelshac> ohhh
<jaffarkelshac> i thought it was a game
<dotech> instagib dm-17
<genpfault> Is there any way to set Xorg 7.3 to use nvidia instead of nv in config-less mode?
<jaffarkelshac> brb
<orvokki> Define config-less mode.
<genpfault> Where you just remove your xorg.conf and let X autodetect everything
<sourcemaker> how can I configure the grub root... after installing the new kernel... the menu.lst has been re-generated... but wrong... root (hd0,0) instead of root (hd1,0)
<pen> sourcemaker: can you boot?
<Gnine> check system>administration>hardware drivers   enable restricted
<pen> sourcemaker: if you can boot then it's correct isn't it?
<orvokki> Hmm, a new set of nvidia-glx-new seems to be out.
<White_Magic> Is there anyway to Overide FF3b4's Decline of Plugins because they dont provide "Secure" Updates?
<sourcemaker> pen: well.... I have to change the root in the grub menu...
<sourcemaker> pen: without changes... I can't boot the system
<orvokki> Kinky, kernel+headers @ 2.6.24-15 seem to already be out.
<pen> sourcemaker: are you in ubuntu?
<sourcemaker> pen: I am using kubuntu hardy
<pen> sourcemaker: I mean, did you change the root at the grub?
<pen> sourcemaker: when you boot
<Gnine> to edit grub, open terminal , do  sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<genpfault> Gnine: the nvidia driver works fine with my old xorg.conf, it's just that I can't find any way to get X to prefer it over the nv driver in config-less mode
<sourcemaker> pen: yes...
<sourcemaker> pen: and then I have changed the value in the menu.lst
<pen> sourcemaker: actually there is an app which can simplify your grub men.lst to GUI
<mindframe-> how can I disable the 2nd workspace in gnome?
<Gnine> once the restricted driver is selected whatever you imply wont matter
<pen> it's called QGRUBEditor
<pen> try it
<ethana2> mindframe-: right click the applet
<pen> change on the fly
<sourcemaker> pen: where is the difference? I can also edit this file on console....
<ethana2> mindframe-: preferences
<ethana2> it should be obvious from there
<sourcemaker> pen: but I have to change the config on each kernel update ;-)
<dotech> should i configure my SATA devices as AHCI?
<dotech> or leave them as IDE, IDE seems to be causing problems with the boot cd
<pen> sourcemaker: no, I don't think so, usually grub will detect your root automatically
<pen> sourcemaker: I don't understand why it changes to the wrong one
<jaffarkelshac> i just tried out the game, very very fast paced
<pen> for you
<sourcemaker> I have three partitions... maybe there is something wrong
<sourcemaker> i mean three hard disks
<pen> sourcemaker: ok..
<pen> sourcemaker: whatever, try QGRUBEditor
<pen> you would love it if you like GUI
<jaffarkelshac> googlah, very good game
<dotech> man this is a nightmare
<dotech> i can't even get the boot cd to work :\
<googlah> jaffarkelshac: it sure is. was it smooth for you?
<jaffarkelshac> googlah, very good, and it is smooth, i have not tried online yet
<dotech> has anyone installed hardy with a sata optical drive?
<googlah> great. we should play, although mine is not working. lol
<dwidmann> dotech: I have
<dotech> it doesn't seem to work right, i've tried IDE and AHCI modes
<dotech> in IDE mode i get i/o errors after the kernel load 100%
<dotech> in AHCI mode the boot cd isn't detected as a bootable disc
<dwidmann> dotech: that's no fun, are you dead positive it's that specific drive?
<dotech> nope, i only have 1 sata drive
<dotech> i just built this pc last night
<dwidmann> dotech: if it's not being detected as bootable ... that's probably the motherboards fault.
<dotech> in 7.10 i can boot into ubuntu
<dwidmann> dotech: I built mine last week :)
<dotech> in 8.04 it fails after it says kernel 100% with "Error reading CD"
<dotech> I could try burning the CD again for Hardy
<dotech> at a slower speed :)
<dwidmann> dotech: come to think of things, I was using the alternate, but it booted up okay. (I had other issues with the installer though)
<dotech> I'll try burning at 4x
<dwidmann> dotech: run the "check cd for errors" thing?
<dotech> that's always worked for PS2 games
<dotech> yea same error when i try that
<dwidmann> Fun fun
<dotech> we'll see, ill reburn it
<dwidmann> Which drive did you get so I can remind myself not to buy one?
<googlah> jaffarkelshac: yeah.. it is good to see ubuntu really keep up the performance. :-)
<x1250> you could install 7.10 and full-upgrade to 8.04 also
<jaffarkelshac> googlah, oh yeah, i switched last week and i use my windows less and less
<dotech> dwidmann, haha, its this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151153
<dotech> i think its probably just the CD though, i'm trying again now :)
<dwidmann> dotech: kay then
<googlah> jaffarkelshac: me too. :D
<Gnine> there is a possible firmware issue
<dwidmann> That's a good drive, I can almost guarentee you it's not the drive. in fact, if you click all reviews, mine is third from the top
<dotech> x1250, if i have to i'll do that
<dotech> dwidmann, its not the drive i used to burn the cd though
<jaffarkelshac> i do with it had a broader game though googlah
<orvokki> Right, just updated to 2.6.24-15, seems to work fine.
<dotech> haha good
<dotech> should i run the drive as AHCI?
<dotech> or IDE?
<dwidmann> dotech: I'm running it as AHCI and it seems to be doing okay
<dotech> ok nice
<dwidmann> dotech:  though I changed this yesterday, when I installed I had it set to IDE (it was the default on the board)
<dotech> hmm ok, good to note
<dotech> i tried both and they did act differently
<dotech> in 7.10 i have to use the "irqprobe" workaround
<nemo> eep
<dotech> but with that it works fine
<nemo> 226 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 9 not upgraded.
<nemo> Need to get 245MB of archives.
<nemo> After this operation, 778kB of additional disk space will be used.
<nemo> ok. clearly things change fast
<dwidmann> dotech: Might be your motherboard
<geniehost> hello everybody how to install CompizConfig in 8.4?
<dotech> Abit IP-35 Pro
<dotech> i hope its not the motherboard, its a quality part
<Gnine> !ccsm | geniehost
<ubotu> geniehost: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<dwidmann> Doesn't mean that it's fully supported/not buggy to use
<dotech> true
<dwidmann> What are the chipsets on that board?
<Gnine> same for 8.04 , geniehost
<dotech> actually you know what, its definitely this CD-RW
<dotech> TDK is crap :)
<dwidmann> I think it's the southbridge that matters IIRC, mine has an ICH9R southbridge dotech
<dotech> i've had issues with this in the past now that i thought about it, i'll use a sony disc instead
<h3sp4wn> The most reliable I have ever seen compiz is on SuSe SLED
<h3sp4wn> With Xgl + nvidia
<dotech> dwidmann, i think i have the same southbridge
<White_Magic> I thought Nvida didnt need XGL?
<x1250> is it possible to get smooth scrolling with touchpad in hardy?
<dotech> burning on a sony cd-rw @ 7x, this should do it
<dotech> cd-r rather
<dwidmann> dotech: certainly hope so\
<Gnine> i only have normal settings with no ccsm ... all i need
<dwidmann> dotech: I never use
<dwidmann> RW's ....
<dotech> yea me neither
<dwidmann> (curse that enter key)
<x1250> I found this post, but I don't know if it applies now: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=666828
<h3sp4wn> White_Magic: Thats true but Novell did the testing etc
<dotech> just a habbit of mine to say rw
<dwidmann> dotech: non-rw's are sooooooo cheap
<dotech> lol yea, i have like 500 of them here, i think they were free too
<h3sp4wn> And are / were willing to support it properly
<billisnice> welcome to the jungle
<dotech> bootable cds always seem sensitive to the quality of the disc itself
<dotech> and the speed at which it was burned
<dwidmann> dotech: truth, I've coastered many a CD
<dwidmann> dotech: especially with that one drive that went bad
<geniehost> thanks Gnine
<geniehost> Gnine, works
<geniehost> ;)
<Gnine> 10-4
<White_Magic> is it safe to Update yet...?
<jaffarkelshac> i did no problems i have the 15 now
<jaffarkelshac> updates are coming in like water
<White_Magic> I thought it had problems with Restricted Modules?
<dwidmann> billisnice: We've got fun'n games
<jaffarkelshac> the last two kernel updates took away my ability to control lcd brightness which i a annoyed about, i adjust when pc starts
<dotech> dwidmann, booting up now, fingers crossed
<dwidmann> dotech: what proc did you go with?
<dotech> core 2 quad core, 6600
<dotech> its temp is only 18C right now, which is amazing
<dwidmann> :O
<dotech> i have to OC it :)
<dotech> i was planning to use this PC as a space heater
<dwidmann> dotech: I'm going the other route, trying to make it silent.
<dotech> other than my GPU fans it is silent
<dotech> those GPU fans are quite annoying though
<dwidmann> dotech: ordered a huge heatsink for my GPU the other day
<dotech> any recommendation how to deal with that? (i have 2 video cards btw)
<dotech> 7600GT BFG Tech, they're OC'd in the box
<jaffarkelshac> is it really necessary to overclock in ubuntu?
 * Gnine got two fans and it sounds like a pressurized plane cabin here
<dwidmann> dotech: put a good heatsink on them, and use some large, quiet 120mm fans with good airflow around them maybe?
<dwidmann> Gnine: replace them?
<dwidmann> jaffarkelshac: depends what you want to do.
<Gnine> i kind of like that noise
<dwidmann> jaffarkelshac: ie: if you were folding, doing statistics stuff, etc, overclocking would definitely be useful
<dotech> hmm yea i need 120MM on them
<jaffarkelshac> dwidmann, but why, in windows i get it, its for games pretty much
<dotech> my case has 5 120MM, 1 220MM, and the CPU's fan is like 90MM but its only 18dB
<dotech> PSU is 120mm too
<dotech> the GPUs are killer though
<dwidmann> jaffarkelshac: overclocking the cpu generally isn't all that useful for games seeing as the GPU does all of the work, you'd need to overclock the GPU ....
<dotech> actually CPU fan is 110mm
<dwidmann> dotech: I've got 2 120mm, 2 80mm, and I have a 110mm on the CPU (16dB at lowest setting)
<calc> dwidmann: overclocking the cpu helps to compile faster ;)
<dotech> calc, exactly :)
<dotech> and run unit tests faster
<jaffarkelshac> i wonder how well games play under ubuntu with wine
<calc> dotech: especially stuff like openoffice, hehe
<sourcemaker> can I download the vmware-vdiskmanager to convert the images without downloading the complete vmware-server package?
<jaffarkelshac> anyone tried
<dotech> yep
<jaffarkelshac> which game
<dotech> damn, disk boot failure still
<dwidmann> calc: yeah ... it'd be nice if there were some concurrency going on with the compiles :( .... My quad wants some work to do :)
<calc> dwidmann: yea it doesn't work too well, there is support for it in the ubuntu packaging but its disabled by default
<Gnine> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<dotech> jaffarkelshac, sorry i meant yep to calc's comment
<dotech> i haven't gotten ubuntu to boot yet :)
<calc> dwidmann: when we had it enabled it would inevitably fail on the buildds a different one each time
<jaffarkelshac> its fine
<dotech> ok so with AHCI, i can't boot any ubuntu disc
<dwidmann> calc: *nod* ... sad though, it took me 45mins to compile myself a kernel yesterday
<calc> dwidmann: you can enable it if you want to compile your own ooo debs
<jaffarkelshac> am off to play games
<dotech> oh damn, i think its using the wrong boot device
<teufelhunden> Hey, have a question about my GPU (8800 GT): In my efforts to get GLX working, the only driver I have found to work is the proprietery driver off of nvidia's website.  However, every time I restsart my computer the driver won't work untill I reinstall it.  Seeing as how I switch hardrives and reboot often, this is a... major inconvinence.  Any ideas?
<dotech> it made up this "SATA CD" device, but it also has my real cd drive in the list
 * Gnine does not think thats an ubuntu specific issue, dotech 
<dwidmann> dotech:  weirrrrrrrrrrrd.
<dotech> yea i don't think so either
<dotech> i'll figure it out on my own, definitely not a ubuntu problem
<h3sp4wn> It shouldn't matter anyway its the whole point of the UUID stuff
<nemo> teufelhunden: WAG - it hasn't been added to modules to load on startup
<nemo> teufelhunden: so you keep reinstalling it to execute the modprobe
<dwidmann> h3sp4wn: If only grub could use UUIDs instead of its own (hd,x) system ...
<nemo> seems it'd be easy to test this by trying to do a modprobe instead of a reinstall
<teufelhunden> Ok then
<nemo> teufelhunden: and reason it isn't being loaded on startup is probably 'cause the nvidia installer sucked.
<teufelhunden> Well, its the only way GLX works, so i'm kind of stuck there.
<h3sp4wn> dwidmann: The bios usually can make sure that its going to boot from one
<nemo> dwidmann: it can't?
<nemo> h3sp4wn: once BIOS has loaded drive though. I see what he is saying
<nemo> had a friend who was being...
<nemo> oh wait. I remember what he did
<nemo> he mucked with udev
<nemo> made sure that certain UIDs always got certain drive letters
<dwidmann> h3sp4wn: nemo: the hard drives sometimes end up out-of-order thgough, in which case grub goes crazy and you have to fix it manually.
<nemo> that way his grub mappings were always right
<Gnine> uuid has nothing to do with bootloading
<nemo> dwidmann: you can work around that. tad annoying that it isn't default behaviour, but I guess it is to allow for sane drive swapping. ro something.
<nemo> Gnine: UUID can be used for udev though
<nemo> Gnine: which means you can map /dev/hdz to a specific drive
<nemo> Gnine: then, your boot loader, which read its boot partition fine, can find the other drives correctly.
<Gnine> thats the OS/kernel job
<dotech> dwidmann, fixed :)
<nemo> Gnine: I know :) I'm noting that's where he fixed it :-p
<nemo> luckily not a problem I have
<dwidmann> Basically, what I mean is, instead of telling grub to boot using root device hd(0,4), boot from UUID=.... - that would be nice.
<dotech> after i changed the SATA chip from IDE to AHCI it didn't select the correct device as the boot device
<dotech> it had SATA CDROM, which apparently isn't really my SATA cd rom
<h3sp4wn> Sun has some really cool things its changed about grub
<dotech> i had to select the TSblah-CCD device which was my real optical drive
<nemo> dwidmann: yeah. just muck with udev.  then set your entries in your /boot/grub/device.map to match
<nemo> dwidmann: almost as good as UUID in device.map
<Gnine> that takes the flavor outta modular computing
<nemo> Gnine: better than his issues with failing to boot every time he added/removed a drive.
<dwidmann> nemo: , not really, but it's a fix, I just pulled my other drives for now. I plan on selling a couple of them, casing my 400GB, and I've kept the 750GB in.
<h3sp4wn> The network attached storage stuff is worse to deal with
<dwidmann> nemo: cut power consumption by about 40 watts by pulling those three drives out.
<dwidmann> nemo: (down to ~105watts idle now)
<nemo> nice.
<nemo> I need to do more on that front. my computers are like half my house electrical bill these days :-/
<dotech> haha
<nemo> given the lights are all CFs.
<dwidmann> dotech: I know what you mean ... my old rig was sucking about 300 watts on idle
<nemo> dwidmann: yeah, that's like 20 compact flourescent bulbs.
<h3sp4wn> My Sun is 625W idle
<dwidmann> nemo: my laptop in battery mode, assuming ACPI isn't lying too bad, when I've tweaked things in powertop, uses no more than a compact fluorescent.
<frostburn> where can I find the latest default configuration files?  I want to make sure a configuration file isn't in the new build, and or build open a bugreport ifso
<dwidmann> h3sp4wn: That sounds expensive.
<h3sp4wn> dwidmann: Fortunately I don't pay for my electricity whilst I am in uni accodation
<Gnine> you are using a mainframe for desktop
<h3sp4wn> Its a Sun Blade 1000 - its a workstation not a server
<dotech> if i install hardy with only 1 of my 3 monitors hooked up will that change anything? i.e., will i have to do extra work to configure the other 2 monitors if i don't have them hooked up during the install?
<dwidmann> h3sp4wn: You're lucky for that then
<dwidmann> dotech: it probably won't set them up for you anyway, you'll have to do that yourself, using nvidia-settings command
<dotech> ok
<dwidmann> dotech: though I'm not sure how well it copes with three monitors, I know it works very well for two.
<Gnine> default
<h3sp4wn> Depends on the card as well
<dwidmann> h3sp4wn: he has two 7600gts
<dwidmann> (assuming I'm right in saying he, odds are statistically pretty good)
<dotech> well, i'll get it working if its the last thign i do ;)
<dotech> yes
<sourcemaker> can I download vmware-vdiskmanager as a separed file? To download the complete vmware-server package does takes a long time with my slow dsl
<dotech> damn it doesn't seem to detect my MS wireless mouse
<almostdvs> "failed to run /usr/bin/synaptic ...   ... unable to copy Xauthorization file"   can anyone help?
<dwidmann> dotech: maybe it will work with the evdev mouse driver?
<dwidmann> (long shot, but hey, try it)
<dotech> sure
<h3sp4wn> sourcemaker: did you look / ? http://petruska.stardock.net/software/VMware.html
<dotech> my wired usb mouse works :)
<dotech> good enough for now
<sourcemaker> h3sp4wn: it's not for linux...
<dotech> the wireless usb should look the same so doubtful its a ubuntu problem
<dotech> yep, works now, just old mouse problem :)
<dotech> they get tired in old age
<dredhammer> Hello guys just ran into an error with Hardy, all i did was install the OSE version of virtualbox did a reboot and the error Failed to Intialize HAL is there on boot
<dredhammer> even though virtualbox is uninstalled it keeps popping up
<dredhammer> and i have no net connection, right now this is via the live cd
<boxybrown> will https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixCompleteVirtualMailSystemHowto work with hardy?
<dotech> The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI4 (0,0,0) (sda) failed. :\
<dotech> guess i'll try setting the partitions manually
<Thib_> hmm
<dotech> seems to get to about 5% then dies
<Thib_> I just got a new laptop and slapped the beta on it
<Thib_> but it doesn't seem to be working out of the box
<Thib_> I'm only able to choose between 640x480 and 800x600 resolution, and my wireless interface isn't listed anywhere
<Thib_> so, overall, it seems that it's working but not recognizing quite everything I'd want it to.
<Thib_> anybody can help me with that?
<dredhammer> what's the video chipset Thib?
<dotech> hehe, ubiquity closed unexpectedly, must have excepted
<Thib_> I don't know; how can I find out? presumably by grep'ping for the right thing in dmesg or similar
<dredhammer> well if its a new laptop it should be in the manual itself :)
<dredhammer> intel?
<dredhammer> via?
<dredhammer> nvidia?
<Thib_> oh I see
<dredhammer> for the video chipset
<Thib_> the spec page says NVIDIA GeForce Go 7150M
<dredhammer> well
<dredhammer> is the restricted drivers installed?
<dredhammer> for nvidia
<dotech> i hope ubiquity wasn't something important
<dredhammer> no clue what that is dotech
<dotech> me neither haha
<dotech> its resizing the partition regardless
<dotech> ah, that actually acquires drivers
<Thib_> when I first logged in, a bubble told me that restricted drivers were in use, and it lists three such drivers.
<dotech> gets 3rd party drivers
<Thib_> one is "nvidia_new"; it says "Enabled" (the box is checked) but then in the next column it says "not in use"
<larson9999> my screen resolution gets reset every time i reboot.  is there some setting i need to change so it's kept from one session to the next?
<larson9999> i don't remember setting anything in previous versions for this to happen.
<dredhammer> whats your video chipset/card larson9999?
<dredhammer> Thib_ that may be your problem
<dredhammer> enable the restricted nvidia drivers
<larson9999> dredhammer, nvidia go2 or whatever the notation is for the laptop cards
<dredhammer> then install the nvidia video settings tool
<Thib_> how do I do that?
<dredhammer> then set the correct screen resolution
<Thib_> oh wait
<Thib_> well
<dredhammer> reboot and it should work
<Thib_> for one thing the wireless doesn't work either
<dredhammer> worked in previous ubuntu?
<Thib_> so maybe if I fix that first then I can get online, then download some drivers :-)
<Thib_> unfortunately I'm mixing two issues here; it's a new laptop
<larson9999> dredhammer, you're in two conversations about similar topics!
<dredhammer> eerie aint it?
<Thib_> I tried 8.04beta on it but have no previous installation of Ubuntu on it, so I don't know if it worked previously or not
<Thib_> the other two drivers listed in the bubble have to do with wireless, but they say "Enabled" and "in use"
<dredhammer> larson9999 enable your restricted nvidia drivers install
<larson9999> dredhammer, for me, the video card is installed properly and opengl works and everything.
<dotech> anyone else ever have a problem with the guided partitioning?
<dredhammer> then install nvidia settings
<dredhammer> and edit your screen resolutions etc from there
<dredhammer> then reboot
<dotech> it seems to be failing to create the first partition because it fails trying to write the ext3 file system
<mhollisjr> is there a way to use a keybinding to open dolphin?
<dredhammer> make sure to unlock aka run the app as root
<dredhammer> for the settings to be saved
<larson9999> dredhammer, and nvidia settings are set correctly.  i change the resolution to the one i like, 1024/768.  when i reboot it reverts to a higher resolution.
<dredhammer> did you launch it as temp root
<dredhammer> sudo nvidia-settings
<dredhammer> then save the configuration to xorg?
<dredhammer> there should be a button to do that
<dredhammer> in there
<Thib_> the other two drivers listed are "Atheros hardware access layer" and "Support for Ahteros 802.11 wireless LAN cards"
<dredhammer> hmm
<Thib_> they both say "enabled" and "in use" but I don't see my wireless interface anywhere (network applet, ifconfig, iwconfig)
<joh> Firefox broken for anyone else on hardy? It's suddenly extremely slow now and hangs every 10 seconds during it's 1min startup time.
<dredhammer> well your wireless should be working
<dotech> anyone have tips on how to debug the installer?
<larson9999> dredhammer, yeah, and the resolution is in xorg.conf.  it's just not saving my user preference.
<dotech> i don't mind getting a little dirty
<dotech> it's failing during the partitioning, if i had some debug logs i could get somewhere
<larson9999> nvidia-glx is in the upgrade.  guess i might as well wait to see how it behaves after the upgrade is finishe.
<erle-> wow, there is really a hardy channel
<erle-> i found it too late, all my problems are solved ;)
<dotech> now you can help others :)
<larson9999> joh, so far firefox3 is great here.
<jaffarkelshac> i hope someone can help, really annoying me. i cant play sound from 2 diff sources. i have to close the first app first and sometimes, the second app wont have sound until restarti have to use a diff app to watch videos.
<Thib_> it should be but it doesn't seem to be
<Thib_> I don't see it listed anywhere
<Thib_> where is there a list of various hardware on my machine
<Thib_> I don't know where it's moved to
<joh> larson9999: Hmm, wierd.
<erle-> dotech, i was stupid enough to install hardy alpha on my working laptop
<erle-> few days before beta should start
<dotech> haha
<erle-> but there haven't been very bad issues
<dotech> i have a brand new system so no problems for me to reinstall or crash :)
<dotech> only problem is i can't install
<erle-> why not?
<erle-> what system do you have?
<dotech> guided partitioning fails trying to write the ext3 file system to partition #1
<erle-> dotech, in the graphical installer?
<larson9999> erle-, dell inspiron 8200 laptop
<Thib_> does anybody know?
<dotech> custom built, brand new hardware, sata hdd, sata cdrom, abit IP-35 pro motherboard, intel core 2 quad, 8gb memory, using 64-bit ubuntu cd
<dotech> desktop
<dotech> erle-, yea the graphical
<dotech> its in the desktop running okay
<erle-> and where do you think is the problem?
<dotech> thats what i'm trying to figure out
<erle-> try mke2fs manually
<dotech> if i knew where to look for some logs i could start trying things
<erle-> maybe it is a bug in the e2fs tools
<jaffarkelshac> does anyone know any channel for discussing computer hardware
<Turski> dotech: 64-bit on core 2?
<dotech> ok ill try that
<erle-> they are pretty fresh
<|DuReX|> the access beyond end of device error should really be fixxed in Hardy when u are using dmraid
<|DuReX|> its kinda messy
<dotech> Turski, yea
<erle-> Turski, yeah, i have it too
<Turski> dotech: why? O_o
<dotech> 8gb memory
<Turski> but.. core2 isn't 64-bit?
<Thib_> it used to be called Device Manager and it was under System > Administration > Hardware Information
<dotech> i thought it was?
<dotech> it says on the box haha
<|DuReX|> core 2 is 64bit
<Turski> wtf
<Turski> is it?
<dotech> yea
<|DuReX|> yes
#ubuntu+1 2008-04-05
<erle-> Turski, it is
<erle-> every core 2 chip is
<Turski> oh, lol
<dotech> you can run 32-bit on it of course, but 64-bit would be 8-12% faster if you have <=4gb of ram
<dotech> even better if you have > 4gb
<erle-> thats the major difference between core duo and core 2 duo
<Turski> i have always thought that it's 32-bit
<Turski> and i have c2d too :D
<dotech> c2q here
<erle-> Turski, check /proc/cpuinfo
<dotech> it was on sale :)
<erle-> you will find a flag "lm" for long mode
<pvandewyngaerde> i have 64 bit and 4 GiB of RAM
<larson9999> i got this vsmile handheld and a gba pre backlit.  i should be able to merge those and have backlight.
<dotech> erle-, ill try manually writing the ext3 fs
<Thib_> anybody?
<Thib_> surely the device manager hasn't disappeared
<Turski> erle-: yeh, it's there
<pvandewyngaerde> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext lm 3dnowext 3dnow rep_good
<Thib_> I'm just disoriented from 7.10 to 8.04
<Turski> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm
<erle64-> my isp is ...
<erle64-> no stable connection today..
<larson9999> this old pc is so fast, i can't imagine what i'd do with IP-35 pro motherboard, intel core 2 quad, 8gb memory, using 64-bit
<erle64-> larson9999, media encoding
<erle64-> encryption
<erle64-> zipping
<dotech> hahah
<erle64-> ...
<erle64-> :D
<dotech> thats why i got it, sick of my unit tests taking 30 seconds
<larson9999> erle64-, well, i do that already.
<dotech> i want them done in milliseconds
<larson9999> not big on encrypting though
<dotech> the cpu is only 18C right now too, i should be able to overclock it to 3.6ghz
<erle64-> my core2 duo 2 ghz laptop cpu is 5 times faster than my pentium 4 desktop 3.4 ghz
<dotech> its 2.4ghz stock
<erle64-> when encoding dvd-ripped video data
<larson9999> maybe i'm just too slow
<Thib_> hal-device-manager
<Thib_> oh, hmm, apparently it's not on 8.04
<Thib_> there is only hal-device.
<erle64-> dotech, the fs tools if hardy are from march 13th
<erle64-> maybe there is a bug in mke2fs
<larson9999> says i got to reboot
<erle64-> dotech, are you shure that you can overclock that much?
<Daisuke-Ido> erle-, let him blow it up :)
<erle64-> Daisuke-Ido, i don't think that it starts burning
<erle64-> but it will not work correct
<Thib_> so, the idea is that if the restricted hardware dialog tells me that the wireless LAN driver is "enabled" and "in use" then my wireless should work
<Thib_> but I don't see it anywhere
<clarezoe> anyone can help, urgent, I can't connect to internet any more
<Thib_> *restricted drivers dialog
<Thib_> only the wired interface appears in the network manager app, ifconfig and iwconfig
<erle64-> what driver? what card?
<dotech> haha sweeet
<dotech> my headphone amp works in hardy
<dotech> burrbrown dacs for the win
<Jordan_U> clarezoe, Wired or Wireless?
<clarezoe> wired
<Jordan_U> clarezoe, Can you do tests in Ubuntu without disconnecting from this channel?
<clarezoe> I started to solve the wireless problem, now wired doens't work either
<clarezoe> Jordan_U yes
<erle64-> kernel update coming in... :D
<dotech> damn the guided partitioning makes my swap 10GB!
<Thib_> Atheros something...
<x1250> lol
<clarezoe> I'm using another computer, but maybe it's hard to copy and past the testing output
<Jordan_U> clarezoe, What happens when you run "sudo ifconfig eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0" ?
<Thib_> I'm not sure which because it doesn't appear anywhere in dmesg or anywhere I can look at
<erle64-> dotech, that really much
<dotech> yea haha
<erle64-> do you think that you will ever need a single byte of swap space? :D
<dotech> nope
<clarezoe> Jordan_U, there is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.pkd with pid 134519072 internet system consortium DHCP client V3.0.6
<dotech> unless i have a very bad memory leak :)
<Thib_> the kind of wireless card is not listed on the specs page or in the specs section of the owner's manual :-|
<Thib_> is there anywhere I can find out from? dmesg?
<erle64-> i have 2 gigs of ram and i never have seen any swapping
<clarezoe> Jordan_U, listening on LPF/eth0/00:08:2d:71:04
<dotech> i do bring most systems to their knees but 8gb is more than i've ever had the chance to play with
<dotech> this may very well be too much machine for me to handle
<dotech> that being one of my favorite lines from Hackers the movie
<dotech> of course, RISC is good being the best :)
<erle64-> at my university i sometimes work on a solaris/sparc machine with 16 gigs - but there are most of the time 10 to 50 persons working at the same time on that machine
<dotech> at work i run parallel builds on 32 CPUs, that takes it down to 0% idle
<dotech> that will happen here too, but the memory is another story
<dotech> my code is always low in complexity so the compiler has it easy
<erle64-> the 4 cores will spend much time with waiting for the memory ;)
<dotech> i could test it out with 10 layers of nested switch statements
<dotech> see how the optimizer deals iwth that ;)
<clarezoe> Jordan_U, thanks, I solved, I modified the dhclient.conf file that causes the problem
<dotech> erle64-, i don't have /dev/sda1
<erle64-> dotech, what compiler do you use? (what language)
<dotech> yet when i do fdisk on /dev/sda it has 3 partitions
<dotech> anything really, C primarily but i love it all
<dotech> gcc for C
<dotech> PPC assembly too but thats only useful for embedded network devices these days
<erle64-> brb
<Thib_> well
<Thib_> it's really not working out
<dotech> so im curious how i have partitions on sda but they don't have a corresponding device
<dotech> thats new to me
<Thib_> I cannot figure out by myself how to extract the list of my recognized hardware
<dotech> lspci?
<Jordan_U> Thib_, lshw ?
<Thib_> on 7.10 I used to use hal-device-manager which is also in the Systems menu
<boxybrown> I tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixCompleteVirtualMailSystemHowto on hardy and i get "sending of password did not succeed. Mail server 192.168.1.120 responded: chdir Maildir failed"
<Thib_> but it doesn't come with 8.04
<boxybrown> im not sure if its because the guide isnt intended for hardy or what
<Thib_> lshw ? I'll try that
<dotech> /sys/block/sda/sda1, i guess things have moved around since i last used linux
<dotech> rather, since i last upgraded
<Thib_> is it supposed to take a long time to scan?
<Thib_> it says PCI (sysfs) and then hangs.
<Thib_> I mean, I don't suppose it is really hanging, but I mean, it isn't doing anything visible.
<Jordan_U> Why does the hardware test say that it is impossible to detect the current resolution with fglrx? "The following resolution was detected for your display: impossible with fglrx Is this a good resolution for your display?
<dotech> what block size does the installer try to make?
<Jordan_U> Thib_, Takes a few seconds for me
<Thib_> mine is still hanging
<Thib_> 'top' says it's using 100% of one CPU
<Thib_> (allegedly)
<dotech> is there a way to see what the installer is actually doing?
<dotech> some log i can tail perhaps?
<Jordan_U> Thib_, It does warn that it should be run as root ( though I have never had problems before, and unless Device Manager is set ID it doesn't run as root either )
<Thib_> I tried running it as me or as root
<Thib_> any other ways of listing existing hardware?
<Thib_> I don't think my wireless hardware is being seen at all
<Thib_> but I don't know how to ... determine that
<Thib_> I see the wired interface if I pay close attention to dmesg or lshal
<Thib_> but I don't see any mention of the wireless one anywhere
<Jordan_U> Thib_, lspci
<Thib_> except in the restricted drivers dialog, which tells me it's enabled an Atheros driver for wireless LAN cards, so, clearly, some part of my system has detected a wireless card and found that it was Atheros...
<Thib_> (even I couldn't find that from the specs)
<Thib_> lspci ... let's see
<Thib_> aha, here it is
<Thib_> last line
<dotech> ubiquity keeps crashing
<dotech> where can i get the core dump? :)
<Thib_> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<nosrednaekim> Thib_: ah.. I have one of those! you need ndiswrapper
<dotech> Error in blink(), sweet :)
<Thib_> what's ndiswrapper?
<dotech> hockey time, bbl
<nosrednaekim> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Thib_> (forgive my continued show of ignorance)
<nosrednaekim> its ok... it uses windows drivers.
<nosrednaekim> and interfaces them to the linux kernel
<Thib_> er
<Ibycu1> hi all, found a bug in nautilus (or gvfs), how do I find out debugging information for it that i can submit with a bug report?
<teamcobra> I thought the atheros cards were well supported?
<Thib_> which one of the many links do I click?
<Thib_> at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Thib_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29 ?
<Thib_> is that it, nosrednaekim ?
<nosrednaekim> teamcobra: not this one
<Thib_> note that I might not be able to install anything easily if my wireless isn't working.
<nosrednaekim> teamcobra: I suppose this computer came with Vista?
<Thib_> [chuckles]
<nosrednaekim> Thib_: sorry... I was meaning you
<nosrednaekim> Thib_: ndiswrapper should be included on the CD
<Thib_> oh
<Thib_> hmm
<Thib_> let me pop the CD in
<derspankster> ndiswrapper is available in synaptic
<Thib_> I see it now
<nosrednaekim> derspankster: what I meant was it was on the Cdrom repository
<derspankster> oh, ok
<Thib_> nosrednaekim: Synaptic isn't cooperating, it keeps asking me to insert the 8.04 beta CD no matter how many times I insert it into the drive
<Thib_> I'm therefore doing something wrong.
<Thib_> I added the 8.04 CD in "software sources"
<lubosz> zomg
<lubosz> gdmgreeter is crashing balls
<lubosz> after yesterdays update
<lubosz> i have to use gdmlogin now oO
<lubosz> not quite eye candy
<Thib_> sigh
<Thib_> well, it's beta software
<ethana2> aaand firefox just exploded again
<Thib_> I'd hoped it'd work better out of the box
<Thib_> I'm just going to burn and install 7.10 for now
<Thib_> I hope it'll work better
<ethana2> Thib_: have fun running massive updates
<lubosz> hardy works nicely
<ethana2> ^_^
<ethana2> generally speaking, yes it does
<lubosz> 7.10 is old school
<ethana2> beta4 of FF3 is a little... unstable
<ethana2> 7.10 is /old/
<lubosz> hm, ff3 runs well for me
<ethana2> the hardware drivers...  eucch
<Thib_> the choice isn't very hard between massive updates, and no wireless + 800x600 resolution.
<derspankster> lubosz: agreed
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> I see
<Thib_> but that's assuming 7.10 will work with my new laptop -- maybe it won't either
<teamcobra> thib: wait
<teamcobra> instead of thrashing your install, is there any way you can put the machine in question on a wired connection?
<lubosz> Thib_: you tried 8.04 and its not working?
<teamcobra> just until you get wireless up (like 2 mins, esp if using ndis-gtk  (available in synaptic, will appear under system/administration/windows wireless drivers)
<Thib_> it is on a wired connection, and it keeps saying "network is unreachable"
<Thib_> I'm really having a lot of problems :-(
<teamcobra> try opening up a console, doing a "sudo ifconfig eth0 up ; sudo dhclient eth0"
<teamcobra> without quotes
<Thib_> the network I'm on doesn't have DHCP, I have a statically assigned IP address
<Thib_> so I configured that.
<teamcobra> oh, ok.... then 1 sec
<teamcobra> make sure the settings in /etc/network/interfaces match the static ip settings you're using
<teamcobra> and that /etc/resolv.conf has your dns servers in there
<akk> network unreachable usually means that the gateway is wrong, doesn't it? (or IP addy not configured at all)
<Thib_> ok
<Thib_> I have connectivity now
<Thib_> via the wired
<Thib_> I'll try installing ndis* with Synaptic or Aptitude or something, over the network instead of over the CD
<teamcobra> wait
<teamcobra> just install ndis-gtk
<teamcobra> and it'll install the required deps
<teamcobra> then, go to system/administration/windows wireless drivers, point it to the proper inf file, hit ok, and reboot.... ndiswrapper joy
<teamcobra> it might be in universe/multiverse, not 100% positive
<teamcobra> but it'll make it a bit easier on you install on a machine that needs ndiswrapper (hopefully, never again ;) )
<gaminggeek> can someone here help me get my wacom tablet working in hardy?
<Thib_> my wireless card is not listed here: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list_a/
<Thib_> what now...
<blueyed> Is the black window bug with nvidia-glx-new back? or is it me using linux-server?
<Thib_> oh well
<Thib_> I have to go now
<Thib_> I spent all afternoon trying to set up this new laptop
<Gnine> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<blueyed> Gnine: ?
<Thib_> are you saying that because of the "Please make sure you know how to administer an Ubuntu system (including broken dependencies), and how to fix it when it breaks, before installing Hardy" bit?
<Thib_> I thought I knew how to administer and fix my Ubuntu machines and the Ubuntu machines at my work
<Thib_> but I guess I'm assuming a slightly higher starting point
<Gnine> i just wanted to check out the topic
<Thib_> oh :-)
<Thib_> well, it's okay you didn't mean to criticize me; I meant to criticize me.
<Thib_> I'm not a wiz but I thought I could do stuff, but in this instance, the out-of-the-box state is too complicated for me
<Thib_> no wireless, most dialog boxes have their OK and Cancel buttons off screen because the graphics card isn't recognized, I mean... it's unworkable for a little guy like me :-(
<Thib_> I'm hoping 7.10 will work better
<Thib_> thanks everyone
<gaminggeek> has anyone got a wacom tablet to go in hardy?
<gaminggeek> mine sorta works
<Dr_willis> ive got one of those tablets. not ttried it in hardy. in gutsy i had to add some entries to the xorg.conf i recall.
<gaminggeek> if I touch the tablet with the the pen it works but not how it should it should work just by hovering over it
<gaminggeek> the lines are not in hardy
<Dr_willis> Right - the new xorg.conf style is very minimal. You may have to add the lines.
<gaminggeek> what are they?
<Dr_willis> The whole minimal xorg.conf  - is causing quite a few issues with 'unusual' systems.
<Dr_willis> I  got the entry info from the wacom docs installed with the wacom packages.
<gaminggeek> its very annoying
<blueyed> Dr_willis: could this also be the reason for keycodes sent by acpi_fakekey (acpi-support, ..) to get lost? If they aren't visible in xev..
<gaminggeek> *sigh* I wish this worked out of the box :/
<Dr_willis> blueyed,  perhaps. Im not too up on that deeper stuff :)
<Dr_willis> I though the wacom tablets were enabled out of the box on the older releases.. and everyone hated it.. :)
<blueyed> Dr_willis: me neither.. but there are quite few such bugs around.. but /me is still using the previous xorg.conf, so it's unlikeyl.
<Dr_willis> at least the entries for somthing was in the default xorg.conf. caused a lot of 'warnings' that confused people.
<blueyed> Dr_willis: yes, that was for the wacoms.
<blueyed> Dr_willis: it made a lot of people think that was a root cause for another issue when looking at the console output for finding a bug.
<Dr_willis> so he could find an older xorg.conf, and  use the info from it.
<gaminggeek> why dont they have a "wacom" config with a script that you run?
<blueyed> gaminggeek: they? You don't have it.. ;)
 * blueyed has the nvidia black window bug again, on linux-server kernel.
<dotech> ok back for the intermission, have to figure out why the installer can't create ext3
<blueyed> gaminggeek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<Dr_willis> gaminggeek,  following that logic we would have 100000 scripts for every occasion.. and that gets to be a mess.
<blueyed> (gg: wacom xorg.conf)
<blueyed> Dr_willis: well, we should support it, without the mess.
<Dr_willis> ive seen some disrtos that do that sort of 'thing'  with scripts.
<gaminggeek> blueyed: the lines arnt there anymore we have been over this
<Dr_willis> blueyed,  they did.. and it caused problems.. so its a catch22 problem.
<blueyed> pm-utils is much nicer than acpi-support for example..
<Dr_willis> it took me all of 10 min to get it going on my other system. Ijust read the wacom docs in /usr/share/wacom (i think) and cut/pasted, restarted X
<blueyed> gaminggeek: I've thought you needed the lines for your wacom?
<Dr_willis> you CAN put the lines in xorg.conf to manually configure things
<gaminggeek> blueyed: i added them and it crashed X
<Dr_willis> i may have to go track down my tablet for this pc...
<blueyed> gaminggeek: like how?
<gaminggeek> like it put it in bullet proof X mode
<blueyed> gaminggeek: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log please.
<blueyed> gaminggeek: from the crash.. so might be .1. instead.
<dotech> /var/log/installer/debug thats what i was looking for
<dotech> Permission denied: '/proc/24967/environ'
<gaminggeek> blueyed: this was weeks aqo
<dotech> weird, its failing to create Cairo haha
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i wonder if you have the  wacom-tools package instgalled..
<blueyed> gaminggeek: try again please.. I just had the bullet proof X because of missing linux-restricted-modules (nvidia driver), so it might be something else, e.g. a typo even.
<Dr_willis> This forum thread implies the wacom tablet works with no tweaking.
<Dr_willis> 'My Wacom tablet is working fine in Hardy with the latest packages. I still have to have it plugged in before X starts.'
<gaminggeek> ah installing wacom tools
<gaminggeek> I thought I had it
<Dr_willis> I do recall that 'issue' you could not unplug/hotplug the thing.
<blueyed> dotech: I've never seen /var/log/installer/ before and mine is from 2005-06-09 :D
<Dr_willis> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/28084
<dotech> haha nice
<akk> Dr_willis: A long time ago, I found I could fix the needing-to-connect-before-starting-x by making sure the wacom and evdev kernel modules were loaded
<akk> dunno if that's still true
<dotech> well i know why ubiquity is crashing at least, Cairo is broken!
<dotech> :)
<Smegzor2> I'm stuck in low graphics mode with little more than a console.  I want to run the gnome menu editor since it has access to everything i need to fix my problem.  What do I type in console to run the gnome menu editor?
<Dr_willis> the gnome menu editor can fix your res problem?
<Smegzor2> YES
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i thought its name was 'alacarte' or somthing.
<Smegzor2> but I need to run it
<keithclark>  If I log in to a remote machine in a terminal using ssh -X username@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx and then start a program such as firefox, is the program actually running on the remote machine?
<Smegzor2> I'll try that
<Dr_willis> Im not following this logic.. :) alacarte
<Dr_willis>  alacarte   is the command you are looking for.
<Dr_willis> i just checked :)
<Smegzor2> thanks!  now I can run every command I need.
<Smegzor2> I'm looking at command properties to get the console commands to run stuff
<Smegzor2> since I don't know the commands off by heart
<Dr_willis> The menu items are defined by various .desktop files :) you could look at those also.
<Smegzor2> i installed restricted drivers and it messed up.  When I unticked that, it REALLY messed up and I have half a desktop and no menu
<Smegzor2> I know there are other ways to fix it, but I'm trying to help myself for a change :)
<blueyed> Smegzor2: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<blueyed> ..what the error is.
<Dr_willis> i wonder what would happen under hardy if you just moved the xorg.conf to xorg.conf.old  and started X with no xorg.conf
<blueyed> Dr_willis: quite strange thread about the wacom (in "answers"). anybody here involved there?
<gaminggeek> so why did they take the tablet entrys out of xorg.conf?
<blueyed> Dr_willis: maybe no wacom? :p
<Smegzor2> thanks.  I have mc installed so I can mess around with conf files easily.  Why mc isn't installed by default is a mystery.
<Dr_willis> gaminggeek,  they took basicially EVERYTHING out of xorg.conf - X is suppost to 'auto configure' when started
<gaminggeek> ok
<Dr_willis> Smegzor2,  mc is one of the first things i install on a new install. :)
<Dr_willis> and the full vim package
<gaminggeek> why isnt it auto configuring for me :(
 * Dr_willis notices the 'beta' namein the title. :)
<gaminggeek> yea I know
<gaminggeek> but if we can find the problem we can submit a bug report cant we?
<Dr_willis> dont make me go downstairs and find my tablet, and plug itin.
<x1250> yeah, but maybe the stable will also not configure it for him >:)
<Dr_willis> report a but anyway.. well.. search for other related bugs.. you may find a fix.
<Dr_willis> Im not sure what subsystem auto-magicially-configures X - so it may be that X needs some work. not a bug, just a feature not there.. but apraently it DOES work for some people
<blueyed> gaminggeek: Please read my answer at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/28084
<jaffarkelshac> can you take screenshots to file without prompts
<blueyed> Dr_willis: it works for those who upgrade, I suppose.
<gaminggeek> blueyed: which one is yours?
<blueyed> gaminggeek: the last one.
<gaminggeek> ok
<gaminggeek> I have looked in there
<blueyed> jaffarkelshac: import filename
<Dr_willis> jaffarkelshac,  there are command line 'screen shot programs' you could use that dont have any dialog box's
<gaminggeek> its quite a long and confusing man file :)
<jaffarkelshac> Dr_willis, i dont know any of them, which ones are there
<Dr_willis> jaffarkelshac,  fire up the package manager and search. I havent used any in ages.
<jaffarkelshac> k
<jaffarkelshac> thanks though
<blueyed> jaffarkelshac: "import" from imagemagick will do.
<geniehost> Hello all where I can find a keyboard layout for my Microsoft Multimedia Keyboard 1.0A ?
<geniehost> I am using ubuntu 8.4
<jaffarkelshac> blueyed, is import in repo
<blueyed> gaminggeek: I've only skimmed the man file. You might just want to try adding the lines (in a new file, if there isn't any /etc/X11/xorg.conf yet)
<Dr_willis>  imagemagick  is a package of a lot of tools
<blueyed> jaffarkelshac: the package is imagemagick, a set of command line tools for image manipulation
<blueyed> !imagemagick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imagemagick - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gaminggeek> blueyed: I would rather find out why its not auto detecting
<jaffarkelshac> cheers blueyed
<gaminggeek> !imagemagik
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imagemagik - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<blueyed> gaminggeek: that's the next step, to find out or add this functionality. I'd say it's just not ready (from the man file), but there are a lot of changes in "aptitude changelog wacom-tools". I'd also try to find/file a bug about it.
<jaffarkelshac> i added it in apt but i am not sure where it is,
<jaffarkelshac> i added it in apt but i am not sure where it is, blueyed
<Dr_willis> given the varity of wacom tablets.... i imagine thatthe older ones are better supported then the newer ones
<x1250> Hey guys, is there anyway I can force a nautilus script (~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts) to execute in a terminal?
<blueyed> jaffarkelshac: open a terminal and enter "import filename.png", then click somewhere, or look at it options. What do you want to do?
<jaffarkelshac> i used locate and its in usr/bin/....libextract-imagemagick.so blueyed
<caesa1>  Firefox 3 always starts in offline mode. Is there a way to force it to work in online mode, even if I'm offline?
<blueyed> x1250: chmod +x $SCRIPT; ./$SCRIPT
<blueyed> caesa1: that's strange. It doesn't for me.
<x1250> blueyed: I'm not trying to give the script execute permissions, but to execute it in a terminal window
<x1250> I need to interact with it through a terminal
<Dr_willis> x1250,  cant make the scrit run somthing like 'xterm -e commandname'
<caesa1> blueyed: well, I'm on dialup. And Network manager doesn't seem to acknowledge when I'm online or offline. I think that's why it starts in offline mode
<x1250> Dr_willis: I'll see about that
<blueyed> x1250: yeah, you would just start it from a terminal, but it needs to be executable, or depending on the script do e.g. "bash $SCRIPT" or "python -c $SCRIPT"
<x1250> blueyed: you don't understand my problem. I can execute the script already, just not in a terminal, and I want to use the nautilus menu to execute it
<blueyed> caesa1: so that's a bug in network manager or FF. Nothing in "about:config" I could find.
<gaminggeek> Dr_willis: I have a wacom intos3
<blueyed> x1250: how can you execute it already? from the menu, but not the command line? or the other way around?
<caesa1> blueyed: well, it's a really old bug. I don't think it's going to be fixed any time soon, and I was fine and dandy in Gutsy Gibbon. Is there a way I can just FORCE it to be on online mode, outside of about:config?
<caesa1> or however would work
<x1250> I dont want to use the command line (I dont want to open by hand a terminal). I want to use the nautilus script menu to execute the script, but I need the script to open up in a terminal all it will end inmediatly, and I need it to loop until I want...
<x1250> all/or/
<blueyed> caesa1: so it regressed in Hardy, because before this FF would be in online mode always?
<caesa1> yeah
<blueyed> x1250: create a .desktop file for it and add Terminal=True (or use alacarte, if that's possible)
<SilverDawn> Does anyone know how to change the workgroup of a ubuntu box, Cuz suddenly the shares on the other computer dissapeared... and nothings changed
<SilverDawn> =|
<blueyed> SilverDawn: samba broken maybe?
<SilverDawn> Hrm
<SilverDawn> smbclient finds the chares
<SilverDawn> shares*
<x1250> blueyed: yeah, but I can't use alacarte since I need to execute the script with $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_CURRENT_URI, so I need nautilus. I don't know If I can create a .desktop file for a nautilus script.
<gaminggeek> Dr_willis: can you get your tablet it would be really help full :)
<Dr_willis> You expect me to get up from my chair and walk downstairs!
<x1250> or maybe I can put something like Terminal=True or something like that inside the script, I'll check that
<Dr_willis> egads!
<Dr_willis> :)
<gaminggeek> lol
<Dr_willis> i got a much older graphit tablet. so it may just work.. :)P
<gaminggeek> mine sorta works out of the box
<gaminggeek> I can put the pen to the tablet and move the cursor around
<gaminggeek> so the driver it working
<gaminggeek> but it hasnt detected some options like that it needs to have the stylus mode
<Dr_willis> ok.. i Plugged it in.. :) lets see
<Dr_willis> hmm..it 'seems' to be working fine. :)
<Dr_willis> let me fire up gimp
<gaminggeek> what is it doing?
<thompa> does anyone have atheros 5007 (misidentified)  or 5006 working?
<Dr_willis> gaminggeek,  its working.. normally on the desktop.. moving the pointer selecting text so forth.. :)
<Dr_willis> now for gimp
<gaminggeek> ok thats more than mine..
<thompa> Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x in  lspci also drivers for atheros but no device to configure
<thompa> i also cannot compile using madwifi because of this
<syke_> hi
<gaminggeek> the anoying thing is it worked fine in gutsy :/
<syke_> when will there be a fix for the ndiswrapper and ssb race? I'm really tired of this regression at this point, and want to make sure it gets fixed before release :)
<Dr_willis> its Not working properly with gimp, no pressure, no eraror and so forth,,I may need to restart X
<gaminggeek> ok
<thompa> my two problems is no wifi atheros 5007 , impossible to fix. and no more usb devices automounting
<gaminggeek> I need to restart x too I screwed up the config and its in bullet proof mode :/
<thompa> in alpha 6 i could use madwifi svn at least
<thompa> i dont feel like compiling my own kernel for all this
<ethana2> hey
<ethana2> broadcom
<ethana2> ...how do broadcom wireless devices work on hardy?
<ethana2> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<thompa> no wireless extensions but lspci  AR242x and drivers for atheros show enabled
<SilverDawn> hrm my samba doesnt wanna work
<teamcobra> SilverDawn, make sure the shares are set up under system/administration/samba
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. gimp still isent seeing the cursor.stylus stuff properly,
<Dr_willis> so its  useable as a tablet, but not 100%
<SilverDawn> teamcobra, theres no system/admin/samba
<SilverDawn> =\
<teamcobra> odd...... 1 min, I'll check to see what app it is
<eduardo> Qestion: I just made the last update for 8.04 and after that I have this problem, just after i log into ubuntu my computer freezes, anyone knows how to fix this?
<syke_> ethana2: I have never had luck with the bcm43xx drivers over the course of 3 laptops. I always end up using ndiswrapper.
<MTecknology> so, what's new with -15?
<SilverDawn> for smbclient -L hostname i get the following after the output of the shares on that box
<SilverDawn> session request to 192.168.0.101 failed (Called name not present)
<SilverDawn> session request to 192 failed (Called name not present)
<SilverDawn> session request to *SMBSERVER failed (Called name not present)
<SilverDawn> NetBIOS over TCP disabled -- no workgroup available
<MTecknology> lotta kernel updates the last week
<eduardo> Qestion: I just made the last update for 8.04 and after that I have this problem, just after i log into ubuntu my computer freezes, anyone knows how to fix this?
<ethana2> syke_: how do you find the windows drivers?
<syke_> there are links that can help
<Dr_willis> can you ping the hostname SilverDawn ?
<syke_> but generally you can just go to your laptop manufacturer's website and download
<gaminggeek> ARG now my X is a mess :/
<teamcobra> silver: apt-get install system-config-samba
<SilverDawn> Dr_willis, Yep
<ethana2> syke_: they usually use .exe files
<Dr_willis> it seems theres been a lot of times when samba/shareing has beenbroken forme under hardy, then it gets fixed.. thenit breaks again
<eduardo> can anyone help me?
<ethana2> Dr_willis: yes.  ..wait, it gets fixed?
<syke_> ethana2: oh! sorry -- yes, you'll need to use wine to run some of the unpackers.
<ethana2> ohhh
<ethana2> ok
<Dr_willis> ethana2,  every so often.. even the sshfs was crashing hard onme for a while
<ethana2> syke_: you've had good success running driver installers in wine?
<SilverDawn> I just need to get the music off of the vista box...
<SilverDawn> Any possible way of doing that
<SilverDawn> I dont care if its samba or not
 * eduardo screams for help.
<SilverDawn> i guess proftpd might work
<dotech> interesting
<dotech> my time shifted ahead by 4 hours when i set my location in the installer
<Dr_willis> SilverDawn,  install ssh server, install winscp on windows box, copy things over using winscp
<Dr_willis> Much simpiler then setting up a ftp server
<dotech> i guess my bios is supposed to be set to GMT?
<eduardo> anyone willing to help me?
<ethana2> eduardo: sorry, hang on, pretty active channel right now
<eduardo> ok
<ethana2> eduardo: somebody will probably get back, read the log...
<ethana2> eduardo: and try to give you assistance
<dotech> so my problem with the installer is this: it is trying to write ext3 to /dev/sda1 but i do not have /dev/sda1.
<dotech> the first partition on sda is actually /sys/block/sda/sda1
<Dr_willis> ive seen some cases where if the partitionign tool does changes.. thekernel does not see the changes.. but it WILL see them if you reboot.
<Dr_willis> the old fdisk command had warnings about this.
<dotech> hmm
<dotech> well its worth a shot :)
<Dr_willis> I often fire up a live cd wight gparted and partition, then reboot the isntall cd.
<dotech> well it did partition the drive
<dotech> that part worked
<dotech> but the device wasn't created in /dev
<Dr_willis> i would say try a reboot
<dotech> yea that will fix it
<dotech> im curious how i could really fix it though
<dotech> so others wont have this happen :)
<Dr_willis> its a issue with the hardware/kernel/drives
<Dr_willis> thers no 100% fix. :)
<Dr_willis> even in dos/windows i have often had to reboot.
<dotech> ill have to get on git and patch the kernel :)
<Dr_willis> The kernel partition tables and what bios says dont match up. its safext to reboot
<dotech> yea
<dotech> i know they use ioctl() to reread the partition table
<dotech> and that appears to be successful, its udev that isn't creating a device for the partition i think
<syke_> ethana2: yes, and the wine in hardy should be alright for that purpose. dapper's wine is another story -- I had to use unofficial builds of wine there.
<dotech> probably because the kernel didn't update something properly
<Dr_willis> i think its more of a bios issue also. some machines i have i have to always reboot.. most newer ones i dont
<dotech> maybe the installer should force a reboot after the partitioning with the guided tool?
<dotech> that would prevent this
<Dr_willis> then you have to be sure it rebooted right..and so forth..
<Dr_willis> the FDISK command will say 'partitions will not be correct untill you reboot'
<dotech> or at least make the error that pops up suggest rebooting :)
<dotech> right now it just says it failed with some weird numbers and the device name
<dotech> damn and it keeps shifting my time haha
<dotech> i tell it im at GMT-4 and my time shifts ahead 4 hours
<dotech> if anything iw ould expect it to go backwards 4 hours
<blueyed> eduardo: any clues in /var/log/Xorg.0.log? When does it freeze?
<SilverDawn> god samba is so fscked on hardy.... if i try to go in manually it crashes nautilus
<eduardo> blueeyed, when i try that it says no such file or directory
<eduardo> blueyed, when i try that it says no such file or directory
<blueyed> eduardo: looking at Xorg.0.log? try "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log" from a terminal, then press G to scroll to the bottom.
<blueyed> eduardo: again, when does it freeze? and how? black screen, no more disk access?
<eduardo> blueyed i tried cat /var/log/xorg.log/ lgrep EE
<blueyed> eduardo: Xorg.0.log
<eduardo> blueyed, it freezes just after i log into ubuntu
<blueyed> eduardo: you can do just "grep EE $FILE"
<blueyed> eduardo: so gnome freezes? how far does it get? do you see the taskbar?
<eduardo> blueyed, it freezes my keyboard and mouse, and i only see a pink screen
<blueyed> maybe compiz freezes?
<eduardo> blueyed, no, no taskbar
<blueyed> eduardo: might be a compiz/graphics driver issue then.
<eduardo> blueyed, it used to freeze on the login screen, but i reinstalled gdm, and then i could login normally, but just after logging in it freezes
<SilverDawn> why are we running an alpha version of smbclient?
<baudelaire> Hey Guys!  I have a quick question.  I'm pretty new to Ubuntu.  Do you guys have any productivity tips that you think would help me?  I already use Gnome-Do.  You guys have any other ideas? :-) :-P
<Fritzel> my desktop has pieces that go visible and invisible on KDE4 new install, is this a driver issue? and is it a known issue?
<Meshezabeel> how do I disable compiz?
<blueyed> Fritzel: in the taskbar/plasma? known issue I think (have it to), but it's getting better with every 0.1 release.
<blueyed> baudelaire: shell :)
<Fritzel> blueyed: it's getting worse and worse as time goes on though, my temperatures are fine though is it possible to run KDE4 without plasma? or am I right in guessing that the panel is nothing but a docked widget?
<Meshezabeel> I have problems with java apps and need to disable compiz
<baudelaire> blueyed, hehe
<blueyed> Fritzel: you could try restarting plasma (kill and restart)
<Fritzel> what's the proper way to do that? and the app name? plasma I assume?
<Fritzel> or just kill -9 plasma;plasma
<Fritzel> er killall rather
<blueyed> Meshezabeel: in ubuntu (gnome)? "Appearance" in "Preferences" IIRC. => Visual Effects
<blueyed> Fritzel: yes, just worked for me, too.
<Fritzel> it didn't me half my stuff is still vanishing
<blueyed> Fritzel: you might want to leave the terminal open then, as it spits out debug info and when it's getting hot again, you might get some clue.
<blueyed> Fritzel: all the time?
<Fritzel> when I can read the terminal that is
<Fritzel> it was miner before but yeah it's doing it almost constantly now
<Meshezabeel> thanks blueyed!
<Fritzel> minor >< not miner
<Shiiii> hello all
<Shiiii> can someone point to a solution to i965 graphics in hardy ?
<T1m0thy> Is there a way to record Skype calls in Hardy?
<Fritzel> ok I have no idea what's different now but the system is abck to normal? ><
<Dr_willis> T1m0thy,  i recall some 'how to record skype' howto on some ubuntu site.
<T1m0thy> Okay.
<T1m0thy> Are you talking about the Forums or the Wiki?
<T1m0thy> The Wiki is deleted.
<Dr_willis> this was some other site - ubuntututorials, or somthing
<SilverDawn> whats with the constant recompiles of the ubuntu kernel lol
<SilverDawn> =\
<Dr_willis> i have like 8 ubuntu tips sites in my live-bookmarns
<dotech> ok now its time to figure out what bugs im finding :)
<Tm_K> hi kids
<Dr_willis> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Silverdawn> Anyone know how to correctly mount a samba share manually
<gaminggeek> hello :)
<Dr_willis> Silverdawn,  i cheat and use the fusesmb tools. its much easier for me. :)
<Silverdawn> I thought it was like... mount smb:host username%password cifs
<Silverdawn> or somethin
<Silverdawn> fusesmb?
<Dr_willis> yes.. fusesmb.. or was it smbfuse
<Silverdawn> Im willing to do anything -_- i just need to get into those files
<Dr_willis> You dident want to try the winscp on the windows box eh?
<Silverdawn> i did
<Silverdawn> -_-
<Dr_willis> so..........
<Silverdawn> it didnt work
<Silverdawn> lol
<Silverdawn> and fusesmb just worked in one go :|
<Silverdawn> wow
<Silverdawn> lol
<Dr_willis> fusesmb worked without you confguring it?
<Tm_K> I got loveletter from HAL:  wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)
<Silverdawn> Yeah i just did fusesmb /mnt
<Silverdawn> and now its all in /mnt
<Tm_K> <3
<Dr_willis> You must have some no password needed shares setup?
<gaminggeek> ok so I was screwing around with my x config trying to get my wacom to go and now my screen res is stuck at 1024x768
<Silverdawn> Dr_willis, yeah
<Silverdawn> lol
<Dr_willis> There ya go..
<Silverdawn> :)
<Dr_willis> now see if it actually works
<Silverdawn> seems too
<Dr_willis> of course gnome and kde both have samba networkbrowser tools also.
<Silverdawn> Except how do you unmount wiht it?
<Silverdawn> with it*
<Dr_willis> fusermount -u sharename
<Dr_willis> or sudo umount whatever
<Silverdawn> they are all unmounted on reboot right?
<gaminggeek> ok got my xconfig back
<dotech> is there a separate place to log bugs against hardy?
<gaminggeek> did you get your tablet working Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> gaminggeek,  the basics worked.. but not the pressure and so forth.. so i put it back in the closet.
<gaminggeek> ok
<gaminggeek> damn
<Dr_willis> i dont hae the table space for the thing. I rember why it was in the closet
<Silverdawn> Dr_willis, when i reboot the shares will be unmounted correct?
<Silverdawn> Like... they wont be mounted when i startup like a service
<Dr_willis> Silverdawn,  of course..  they are not services
<Silverdawn> :)
<Silverdawn> Do you by chance use mpd
<Dr_willis> Nope
<Dr_willis> :)
<Silverdawn> Damn
<Silverdawn> err
<Silverdawn> darn
<Silverdawn> lol
<Silverdawn> Im trying to figure out how to make it play on boot as a service, Since its 100% doable in other distros
<Dr_willis> run it from rc.local is one way
<Dr_willis> i thought it DID run as a service
<Flannel> Dr_willis: you can run it as a daemon, or not
<Dr_willis> etting up mpd (0.13.1-3ubuntu1) ...
<Dr_willis>  * Starting Music Player Daemon mpd
<Dr_willis> by default it just launched as a service here.. :)
<Dr_willis> Not that its doing anything.
<cowbud> did the latest updates hose us? some people are saying that on the forum..
<Dr_willis> Im stillhere.
<Flannel> I agree.  As of Gutsy it does start as a service by default
<Flannel> Dapper didn't.  No idea when it changed
<Flannel> You may have to uncomment something ot get it to actually function as a service though.  Thats what you used to have to do, if I remember properly.
<Fritzel> where's the proper place to add a new user?
<dotech> do you know what block size hardy uses when you create an ext3 file system?
<dotech> during the install
<blueyed> dotech: 4kb? maybe depending on the partition size.. "man make2fs"?
<dotech> i dont think there is a default size
<blueyed> *"man mke2fs"
<dotech> hmm i guess its calculated based on the FS size and type
<prakriti> all of my md raid devises in an array got marked as a (S) spare
<prakriti> they all seem intact but the raid wont start because they are all (S) :(
<prakriti> does anybody know how to fix that?
<prakriti> md0 : inactive sdg1[0](S) sdh1[6](S) sde1[5](S) sdf1[4](S) sdd1[3](S) sdb1[2](S) sdc1[1](S)
<prakriti>       341829760 blocks
<pen> why firefox segfault when I restart?
<pen> I have to click firefox twice or more to launch it
<dotech> can we rename partitions in the installer?
<dotech> doesn't seem to let me
<pen> and firefox is slow with compiz.
<Dr_willis> rename?
<pen> Anyone know how to solvei t?
<Dr_willis> filesystems can have labels,you can set,
<Dr_willis> pen,  try removing all the firefox settings,
<dotech> i meant partition number
<Dr_willis> it may be a extension or somthing goofingup.
<dotech> it seems to just add sequentially
<Dr_willis> You make a partition, it has a #. thats how they work 1-4 are primaries
<Dr_willis> 5+ are logicials inside extended
<Dr_willis> Not sure what you are trying to do. :)
<dotech> yep, i was just wondering if i could create a 2 without a 1 :)
<Dr_willis> why would you want to?
<Dr_willis> that can really goof up parted/gparted/other tools later
<dotech> haha yea
<dotech> im getting a strange error when i partition it though
<dotech> i must have / at least 2086396416 bytes
<dotech> yet my / partition is 250gb
<pen> Dr_willis: still segfault if I click restart firefox.
<Dr_willis> it pays to keep partition layouts simple. :)
<pen> Dr_willis: although firefox is much smoother now
<pen> Dr_
<dotech> /dev/sda1 ext3 / 248008MB
<dotech> yet the popup says "some of the partitions you created are too small. Please make the following partitions at least this large in bytes: / 2086396416
<dotech> clearly my / is not too small
<Dr_willis> i often just leave a lot of hd space unallocated and let the installer auto-partition it.
<pen> Dr_willis: can you restart and firefox open automatically?
<dotech> ill reboot and see if it detects the partition properly afterwards
<Fritzel> plasma says "plasma(10129) Plasma::Dialog::position: QPoint(984,694)" whenever I mouse over the "Recently plugged devices" applet, is this anything I need to worry about? only reason I'm asking is sometimes parts of my interface go invislbe
<Dr_willis> pen,  restart firefox? - ive seenit do that with my extensions. but havent tried it lately.
<Dr_willis> kde4 and plasma are still very much a work in progress. :(
<dotech> well i can't install heh
<dotech> the guided partition doesn't work
<Fritzel> -nod- I realize that, alright fair enough
<dotech> the manual doesn't work :\
<pen> Dr_willis: now not even restart, whenever I enable or disable some themes or addons my firefox always resist to open and I have to click many times to wake it up :(
<Dr_willis> dotech,  i tend to just setup 3 primary partitions when i manually partition, one for / one for /home and one for swap.
<Dr_willis> pen,  sounds like buggy themes.
<dotech> yea i tried
<pen> Dr_
<dotech> it doesn't detect my / partition for some reason
<pen> Dr_willis: I use the default theme
<pen> Dr_willis: do you mean the default theme is buggy?
<Dr_willis> You just stated that it was with some themes or addone.
<Dr_willis>  try a new user. see if it affects them also.
<dotech> when i tail syslog it says it can't find /dev/sda1, and i know /dev/sda1 is not there
<dotech> it is, however, in /sys/block/sda/sda1
<pen> Dr_willis: I have already disable all the addon and restore my theme back to default
<dotech> so something strange is going on with the devices
<dotech> im not making this up :)
<dotech> i know i can manually go call mke2fs on that device but that's cheating
<dotech> im running the beta so i can help flush out bugs
<pen> Dr_willis: I don't understand that if I let firefox unminimized all the other apps will perform slowly but if I minimize firefox or close it others will behave normally
<pen> Dr_willis: firefox is really buggy
<Dr_willis> it may be.. i dont seeany of those problems here.
<Dr_willis> it may be some other extension/theme sucked down a lot of memory and dident release it also.
<dotech> Dr_willis: after rebooting again it worked :)
 * Dr_willis is watching tunapie crash like a crashprone thing.
<Dr_willis> dotech,  i would watch dmesg output - could be that hd is having some 'issues'
<dotech> dmesg is clean
<dotech> i checked earlier when i was having other issues
<dotech> i guess as long as a few reboots fixes it thats ok, must be a kernel issue
<cybercyst> what do you do if you have a package that needs libglib in hardy?  libglibldbl is the only package... and this doesn't satisfy libglib still
<CVD-PR> when the first 8.04 beta came out?
<crimsun> cybercyst: err... libglib2.0-0 or libglib1.2ldbl?
<cybercyst> libglib1.2
<Nis2k> Question: My system is freezing for no apparent reason, anyone knows whats going wrong?
<jbroome> Nis2k: with the aweseome amount of info you provided, sure i can narrow it right now
<jbroome> *down
<crimsun> cybercyst: that no longer exists, which is why I mentioned the latter.
<Nis2k> jbroome, i cant gather any more info, its just freezing for no apparent reason, I dont know whats going wrong
<cybercyst> but i have a .deb that wants libglib1.2
<crimsun> Nis2k: start with when it freezes.
<cybercyst> its for my printer... lousy canon pixma
<crimsun> cybercyst: which?  (and installing random debs is a Bad Idea)
<Nis2k> jbroome, it used to freeze just after I log into ubuntu, so i did dhclient && aptitude update && aptitude upgrade && reboot, and then i could log in normally, but now its just freezing randomly..
<Nis2k> crimsun, what do you mean with "start when it freezes" ?
<crimsun> Nis2k: I mean describe when it freezes.
<Nis2k> crimnsun, It just freezes, I cant move my mouse and my keyboard doesnt respond
<jbroome> i would think that having it reboot right after an aptitude upgrade might not be a good idea.  If something fails, you don't get a chance to see it
<crimsun> Nis2k: run the memtest from the grub menu
<protonchris> Nis2k: Check your logs /var/log/syslog
<protonchris> Nis2k: from a liveCD
<Nis2k> im in terminal atm, im using irssi
<Gnine> irssi!
<Nis2k> what about irssi?
<dotech> its the best
<nomasteryoda> !irssi
<ubotu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<nomasteryoda> =D
<Gnine> awezum
<dotech> so here's the weird thing
<dotech> Current time: 10:58:27PM
<dotech> Selected region: United States
<dotech> I pick new york GMT-4:00 and my time jumps ahead 4 hours.
<Nis2k> when i try to use /var/log/syslog, it says permission denied
<Nis2k> and im root
<Dr_willis> its fun when you set your time ahead.. and it kicks in the powersaving/autoshutdown/hibernate stuff.....
<Dr_willis> :P
<dotech> haha
<dotech> yea or during install it makes all my files in the future
<Dr_willis> use it? how are you usingit?
<dotech> that tends to screw things up
<Dr_willis> cat /var/log/syslog
<protonchris> Nis2k: it is a text file.  read it with something like nano.
<Nis2k> ok
<Nis2k> how can i scroll from terminal?
<mesilliac> hold down shift
<mesilliac> sorry I think that was bad advice :) didn't read
<Dr_willis> shift pageup/down
<Dr_willis> or was it ctrl-pageup/down ?
<Dr_willis> if you mean the CONSOLE, or xterm. or konsole.. :) they may differ
<Dr_willis> OR BEST - learn to use the more or less command. :)
<Dr_willis> less /var/log/syslog
<dotech> magically the 2 partitions show up in /dev/sda1,2 now
<dotech> something is flaky with that
<woodwizzle> Is there a good comparison of the latest beagle and tracker indexing engines?
<woodwizzle> I'm willing to give tracker a fair shot, but it doesn't appear to index tomboy notes which is important to me.
<woodwizzle> and any online reviews of the two engines seem dated.
<pen> how to make flash work in opera?
<dapiz987> hello, is anybody experiencing reduced audio quality using the 8.04 beta? if so, is there any known fix?
<Lunks> "Error: glXCreateContext failed"
<Lunks> NVIDIA driver is loaded, what's happening? O.o
<dapiz987> anybody?
<Lunks> Using a custom kernel, too.
<shirish> !linux-image-2.6.24-15-generic
<Lunks> Ok, I guess it's the mesa update.
<pen> how to make flash work in opera?
<shirish> guys, anybody knows where the linux-image-2.6.24-15-generic package is in launchpad?
<cwillu> !info linux-image-2.6.24-15-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-2.6.24-15-generic (source: linux): Linux kernel image for version 2.6.24 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24-15.26 (hardy), package size 17938 kB, installed size 60368 kB
<Pici> hey, info is working again. neat.
<shirish> cwillu: I'm trying to get the launchpad page for the same, not getting it :(
<White_Magic> Anyone Good with Miro Internet Tv?
<Dr_willis> White_Magic,  whats to be good about with it? it works here.
<White_Magic> I know it works
<White_Magic> i want to add a site to it but i dunno how it works
<White_Magic> Like Either a site to Search for videos
<White_Magic> or add as a channel
<SilverDawn> Anyone know a good Gnome tool to burn a audio cd
<White_Magic> But i dont think the site hosts the videos directly on it
<Gnine> lastest update did not offer -15-generic for me.. where is that coming from
<Dr_willis> White_Magic,  thats possible. theres the add channel -> enter url thing..  but ive never trie adding anything else
<White_Magic> Well its ietv.co.uk...
<White_Magic> that didnt work
<White_Magic> i tried to RSS Feeds too
<SilverDawn> Anyone?
<White_Magic> Bracero
<Dr_willis> Hmm theres a Linux Journel channel now. :)
<shirish> Gnine: from the archives, I got the page https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/2.6.24.15.17
<almostdvs> my system wants to update wants to update but it gets problems and can't.  i suspect the update would fix the problem but you obviously...
<almostdvs> that looks horrible should i try again?
<Gnine> 10-4 shirish
<White_Magic> the kernal Upgrade uses the Dist-Upgrade?
<White_Magic> correct
<White_Magic> ?
<cwillu> cart before the horse
<cwillu> dist-upgrade updates the kernel, as does just normal upgrade
<shirish> White_Magic: I didn't have to do anything like that, I just did the normal sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<White_Magic> "Full"
<cwillu> full-upgrade == dist-upgrade (latter is deprecated)
<White_Magic> I already have Hardy
<White_Magic> dist-upgrade is deprecated?
<macogw> crimsun: you up?
<akk> it always tells me to do safe-upgrade when I do a dist-upgrade ... but I really should be doing full- ?
<White_Magic> So no ones knows how to add
<White_Magic> IETV.CO.UK
<White_Magic> to Miro
<cwillu> dist-upgrade is being renamed to full-upgrade, so stop using the older form :p
<cwillu> ?
<White_Magic> well whas the point of "Dist-Upgrade" Or "Full-Upgrade" if you already use the Latest Dist
 * akk wonders if they've changed the message to recommend full-upgrade instead of safe-ugprade
<cwillu> White_Magic, that's why they're changing the name, because it doesn't mean what people think it means
<x1250> full-upgrade can uninstall/install new packages, safe-upgrade cannot do that
<shirish> cwillu: that just tells you that's that command is being deprecated
<cwillu> akk, which program are you running?
<Jordan_U> Is FF3b5 not packaged yet or is my mirror just behind?
<almostdvs> my system wants to upgrade but can't due to a problem with synaptic.  i suspect the update fixes this problem but obviously can't.  does anyone have any clues?
<White_Magic> Well when i start update-manager
<White_Magic> it does regular upgrades
<White_Magic> then a few seconds later says more updates needed
<shirish> akk: nope,  afaik some things like a kernel upgrade need full-upgrade
<akk> cwillu: That's with aptitude, but I'm trying to switch back to apt-get now so I don't get all the recommended packages
<SilverDawn> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<White_Magic> and it ends up bringing up the Dist-Upgrade thing
<Jordan_U> almostdvs, Can you be more clear, what "problems", do you get any error messages?
<shirish> most of the time safe-upgrade works, but when you are upgrading the kernel or chipset drivers or something critical like that than need full-upgrade
<akk> thanks, shirish ... I'm not worried about kernel upgrades because 2.4.24 has a bug that keeps me from using it anyway
<x1250> that's not entirely true. If your upgrade needs to uninstall or install new packages, then safe-upgrade will hold them, but full-upgrade will go all the way
<cwillu> akk, -R will tell aptitude to not do the recommended as dependency thing
<shirish> akk: what bug?
<cwillu> shirish, safe-upgrade will update a kernel, there's nothing special about that afaik
<White_Magic> does that kill out "Recommended"Drivers and stuff
<akk> cwillu: I tried to find a way to set that in /etc/apt so I didn't have to type something every time, but eventually gave up (succeeded for apt-get but not for aptitude)
<White_Magic> that you have but need to be upgrade
<shirish> cwillu: not at my end.
<akk> shirish: the visor driver is broken, http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10118
<ubotu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 10118 in USB "visor: probe of 1-2.3:1.0 failed with error -5" [Normal,New]
<x1250> $ man aptitude. The difference between safe or full-upgrade are restrictions. Safe-upgrade cannot un/install packages, only upgrade
<gluer> how do i install all the multimedia codecs at once?
<cwillu> gluer, ubuntu-restricted-extras will do a little more than you want (i.e., including java, flash, etc)
<Dr_willis> gluer,  install the w32codec package and what cwillu  said also..
<x1250> so if devs add a new dependency to a package X, then safe-upgrade will hold package X
<gluer> cheers!!!
<almostdvs> Jordan_U: http://www.flickr.com/photos/10668177@N05/2389145468/sizes/o/
<White_Magic> i dont get what "Restricted" means in ubuntu
<White_Magic> if there restriced doesnt that mean you cant have them?
<White_Magic> or they dont work
<White_Magic> something to that extent...
<cwillu> it means you can't redistribute them, or things along those lines
<White_Magic> OH
<x1250> restricted = restricted license
<Jordan_U> almostdvs, Have you been running GUI applications with sudo?
<SilverDawn> Dr_willis, do you know what pkg you need for brasero to burn mp3's
<SilverDawn> It didnt offer so im at a bit of a loss since i dont know gstreamer well at all
<Dr_willis> Nope.
<Dr_willis> I dont even have tgnome installed on this box.
<SilverDawn> k
<almostdvs> jordan_U i'm pretty sure i haven't
<Dr_willis> check the ubuntu faq/wiki/forums I guess
<SilverDawn> well theres the huge meta sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jordan_U> almostdvs, What is the output of "ls -l ~/.Xauthority" ?
<SilverDawn> but like... i dont need most of that
<gluer> i do :-)
<almostdvs> Jordan_U -rw------- 1 root root 0 2008-04-03 14:46 /home/cody/.Xauthority
<Random> On LaunchPad, theres different statuses on bugs... when should these statuses be changed? Like for example, if someone filed a bug, and I had the same issue, does that mean I should set the status to "confirmed"?
<cwillu> almostdvs, stop running non terminal programs with sudo (you _need_ to use gksudo, unless you know how to and enjoy fixing .Xauthority junk) :p
<Dr_willis> Ya know.. its annoying how dolphin is getting launched as the default file manager. when ive set KONQUEROR up as the default file manager in several spots...
<Jordan_U> almostdvs, That should be owned by you, the ownership of this file is often modified to root when GUI apps are run with sudo rather than gksudo, to fix it run "sudo chown cody:cody ~/.Xauthority"
<cwillu> doing things directly as root will break it as well (if you set a password or used sudo options to bring up the shell)
<nomasteryoda> Dr_willis, i agree
<almostdvs> cwillu i can't think of any non terminal programs i have even started with terminal
<J-_> I just enabled backports. Now I have a whole bunch of packages ready to be installed. Including libc6, should I install?
<nomasteryoda> i hate the new kde4 konqueror too... the options i use every day... like rt-click, move or copy are gone
<cwillu> J-_, you don't want to just enable backports
<cwillu> J-_, there's a way you can add it such that it won't use it by default
<Jordan_U> almostdvs, Have you used any third party scripts ( most of which are unfortunately poorly made )?
<cwillu> or you can just download particular deb's that you want
<cwillu> but just adding the backports repo and hitting upgrade is a good way to break weird and wonderful things :)
<J-_> cwillu: Okay, I'll cancel the installation then. Figured VMware would be in there.
<almostdvs> i have a broken gdm and use this workaround,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntustudio-look/+bug/211241
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211241 in ubuntustudio-look "gdmgreeter crashed with SIGSEGV in g_build_filename()" [Medium,New]
<White_Magic> So do i need to do "Full-Upgrade" ?
<cwillu> J-_, I don't know the exact url, but it should be something like adding a low priority to the backport repo in /etc/apt/preferences or something like that)
<almostdvs> but i've changed from ubuntustudio look to human
<J-_> cwillu: Cool, thanks dude. I'll check it out.
<dotech> after the partitioning failures with the installer i managed to get hardy installed, and it works perfectly so far!
<almostdvs> thanks, Jordan_U  the chown enabled the update to initiate
<DanaG> Heh, is blue itself just gloomy?
<DanaG> Every blue theme I make seems gloomy, or at best, not-cheerful.
<SilverDawn> umm
<SilverDawn> since brasero transcodes and then burns
<cwillu> maybe something in baby blue DanaG ?
<SilverDawn> Does the transcoding actually effect the real files?
<SilverDawn> :|
<DanaG> The Fedora 8 blue is nice and bright, but it's distinctly non-Ubuntu.
<DanaG> I guess it's orange for me.
<DanaG> ... except in Windows.  I haven't found any nice orange Windowblinds themes.
<Gnine> ubuntu brown is more ubuntuish than blue
<dotech> my favorite color is orange, i had to pick this distro
<J-_> Man, I really wish there was an option in the updater/ synaptic to show when updated packages were updated.
<Dr_willis> SilverDawn,  it shouldent touch your original files
<SilverDawn> Dr_willis, alrighty
<J-_> Or, the time when they were added to the repos
<Dr_willis> It does seem my testing machine.. is a bit flakier now then it was a few days ago.. heh
<Gnine> update-manager does tell how long ago was (...) last updated
<J-_> Gnine: Weird, can't see anything like that. Maybe I'm blind =)
<Gnine> right in thy interface..
<DanaG> Wow, I just installed -14 kernel yesterday.
<DanaG> Now there's a -15-generic.
<tanner_> thats one of the annoying things about ubuntu
<tyron> Hi i installed virtualbox and virtualbox modules, rebooted and now im in low graphics mode and network devices not being detected? i have also uninstalled the changes to fix but did not work
<tanner_> tyron: sounds like a kernel problem
<DanaG> ... and still no CGROUP option set.
<dotech> hrm ffx 3 froze
<cwillu> cgroup?
<tyron> tanner: does ubuntu have anything like system restore?
<tanner_> tyron: did you recently update ubuntu which required a restart?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/188226
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188226 in linux "Kernel should use CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED" [High,Triaged]
<Gnine> no matter.. you dont hAVe to be up with 'latest' kernel.. just give it time..
<tyron> tanner: no, i did do an update but did not need a restart, after installing the virtualbox modules it needed a estart though
<cwillu> DanaG, ah, yes, that piece of travesty
<tanner_> the virtual box modules should not need a restart, and i am not aware of a system restore like option
<tyron> tanner: what is my best opton to try fix it? the laptop cant access network anymore but i do have discs
<cwillu> DanaG, try the server kernel?
<tanner_> hmm
<DanaG> What else is different between server and generic?
<tanner_> tyron: i have a feeling the solution will not be simple
<Thib_> hi folks
<Thib_> I'm back
<tanner_> DanaG: server likely doesnt include things not necessary on a server machine
<Thib_> well, I did find something very interesting
<Thib_> this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/201180
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201180 in linux "[hardy] kernel 2.6.24-12 breaks wireless (atheros)" [Medium,Triaged]
<DanaG> Heh, would you call this ugly?  I might.    http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=4339
<tyron> tanner_: that sucks, i have just got everything working perfectly and made the full move to linux and i may have to start again
<Thib_> ostensibly, that would be why my new laptop with an Atheros wireless interface doesn't seem to work.
<cwillu> preemption is turned off, and a lower timer rate (100hz instead of 250hz)
<Thib_> since 8.04 Beta currently sports 2.6.24-12
<tanner_> tyron: we may be able to help with more detailed information as to whats going on. are you able to be on that machine and talk here at the same time?
<dotech> oh man, sirius doesn't work in ffx3 :\
<Thib_> so one of my problems can apparently be fixed by installing 2.6.24-11
<Thib_> dotech: oh no, I like my Sirius :-|
<Thib_> how does one go about making a given version of the kernel available at boot time?
<tyron> tanner_: Yes i have stolen the girlfriends laptop
<dotech> i have a headphone amp hooked up via usb and i set it as the default playback device, did the sound output test and hear it clearly
<dotech> yet no sound from sirius :\
<tanner_> tyron: alright, what video card do you have
<Thib_> (I've only ever updated it via your-average-user updates, upwards)
<tyron> tanner_: Nvidia geforce 7300 GO
<dotech> i know their media player is horrible and doesn't conform to any standards, so im wondering how i can get around this now
<ptr771> i am getting an error 15 from Grub after some auto updates and a restart -- can anyone help?
<akk> DanaG: I think that's for artists who have no taste in colors
<tanner_> tyron: how did you install the drivers?
<tyron> tanner_: I didnt they just worked "out of the box"
<Thib_> if anybody knows what magic apt-get command I could run...
<ptr771> Seems to be the two later kernels 2.6.24-14 and 2.6.24-15 , 2.6.24-12 still seems to work
<tanner_> alright, have you tried resetting the resolution? system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<tyron> tanner_: Yes, and it doesnt give me any options. i also tried selecting the card and drive - logged back out and in but still same
<dotech> Thib_: strange, it have audio when i click "Test" but when i go to the Sounds tab and try testing the sounds i don't hear anything
<tanner_> tyron: sounds like your kernel upgrade has broken quite a few things
<DanaG> Some of these are a bit nicer:  http://www.mtv-tama.com/
<tyron> tanner_: can i "downgrade using the disc?
<DanaG> Oh wait: on the audio thing:
<DanaG> Perhaps PulseAudio is using the wrong device.
<dotech> i have USB Audio selected for mine since it is a usb audio device
<dotech> and i hear the sounds when i click Test
<tanner_> tyron: dont believe so, however you already have the older packages on your system most likely
<dotech> yet when i test the system action sounds i hear nothing, also nothing from anything else
<tanner_> tyron: you *can* try (although we dont actually support it) using Envy to restore your video
<tyron> tanner_: I dont no what that is? i think i install some sort of virtual kernel uname -r shows 2.6.24-14-virtual
<Thib_> I need to install an older kernel than 8.04 beta ships with, how can I do that?
<tanner_> hmm
<tyron> tanner_: ifthe origional kernel is there could i rebuild it?
<akk> Maybe try copying a kernel .deb from gutsy and installing it with dpkg -i ? (I don't know what deps kernel packages have, but it might work)
<tanner_> tyron: does your grub boot menu not show the other kernel versions?
<akk> (my suggestion was for Thib_)
<tyron> tanner_: my grub does not show, ill reboot and make it show
<tyron> tanner_: Yes. i booted in to the "generic one this time same issue though
<Jordan_U> Is FF3b5 not packaged yet or is my mirror just behind?
<Thib_> akk: something along those lines ... can you be more specific? I'm not very good
<DG19075> I'm running FF 3b5 here
<tyron> tanner_: You got it, i managed to boot in to the the kernel that was there before i ruined everything. there is about 30 kernels listed how do i get rid of all the ones i dont want?
<Thib_> akk: I've been browsing things like http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/allpackages trying to find the magic package and hoping I can download it, bring it to the machine in question (which can't get online, right) and run some dpkg command.
<Jordan_U> DG19075, What mirror are you using?
<Flannel> tyron: remove their packages
<DG19075> getting straighht from mozilla
<Dr_willis> or set grub to only show the latest 3 kernels or so. :)
<DG19075> but having a hell of a time trying to get 3b5 to run Java
<Dr_willis> I was also having some firefox java issues eralier today
<akk> Thib_: If you have a gutsy (or older) install sitting around, you probably have a kernel package sitting there, e.g. /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic_2.6.22-14.52_i386.deb
<LibertyShadow> FF 3b4 crashes hotmail for me... its okay though, because gmail is better :D
<akk> Thib_: I got that with: locate locate linux | fgrep .deb
<Thib_> right, good iead
<akk> Thib_: so if you do that on an older debian system, it'll show you kernel packages you have sitting around
<tyron> Flannel: so if i just remove all kenels except for what uname -r shows now i should be ok?
<Thib_> the one I'm speaking from now, yes
<DanaG> Leave at least one old one, though.
<Thib_> the machine I'm trying to ... teleport a little back in time can't get online
<akk> Thib_: then take one of those, stick it on the new system and try dpkg -i whatever.deb and see if it works :)
<Thib_> akk: okay, yes, I hope it does
<Thib_> er, wait
<DG19075> just trying to figure out how to do the symlinks so a Java install for 3b5 takes
<Thib_> so the machine I'm on now (Gutsy) is i386
<akk> Thib_: Can it read a usb stick or floppy or something? (actually these are probably way too big for a floppy)
<Flannel> tyron: I'd keep at least one old one (keep one known good one, and then the latest), but yes.
<Thib_> the machine I'm trying to fix is amd64 with multiple cores/cpus
<Thib_> yes, it can read a USB stick, I was going to bring it that way
<akk> Thib_: It will probably still work (the other way wouldn't work, but amd64 can probably use a regular x86 kernel)
<Thib_> those aren't the same kernels, right?
<DanaG> Heh, try moving the mouse and then simultaneously clicking the button.....
<DanaG> it'll be late.
<Thib_> well, but I wouldn't want to go to a single-core kernel or to 32 bits ... unless I become too desperate
<akk> Thib_: I'm not sure, honestly, if 64-bit libs and a 32-bit kernel will work together, but it should be easy to try
<Thib_> okay
<tyron> Flannel: what is the latest i have booted in to 2.26.24-12
<akk> Thib_: (I'm on an amd64 right now, but I installed a regular x86 ubuntu because I want to be able to run java and flash and google earth)
<Flannel> tyron: Latest is whatever the current one is.  Just always wise to keep more than one, incase you discove some problem with the most recent, you can use the older one that you haven't found a problem with yet.
<nomasteryoda> replace 14 with 15 for me
<nomasteryoda> but not restartedyet...
<Thib_> akk: well, funny you should say this...
<Thib_> akk: so... I just got this amd64 laptop
<DG19075> Has anyone gotten Java to work in Firefox 3b5 yet?
<Thib_> akk: (it's my first non-32-bit, non-single-core machine)
<Thib_> akk: Java doesn't work on it?
<Thib_> or Flash?
<Jordan_U> DG19075, What mirror are you using?
<akk> Thib_: they may be better now ... it was 6 months ago or so when I tried it (or maybe longer) and none of them were available for 64-bit then
<DG19075> usually use  the US mirror
<Thib_> akk: oh... :-\
<Thib_> hmm
<akk> Thib_: and ubuntu has some compat libs but they only work if you're willing to set up a chroot (sounded like way too much work to me)
<Thib_> er, for me too :-)
<mesilliac> akk: are you sure you need to set up a chroot? I thought it was all automatic now
<Thib_> [grunt]
<Thib_> okay
<dotech> even though i changed my sound to USB Audio, if i run alsamixer it defaults to the Realtek onboard chip
<akk> mesilliac: as I said, this was 6 months ago or so ... maybe it's better now
<Thib_> let me ask something else
<dotech> i wonder if that is why i don't hear any sound
<Thib_> so the reason I need to "downgrade" my kernel is because of this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/201180
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201180 in linux "[hardy] kernel 2.6.24-12 breaks wireless (atheros)" [Medium,Triaged]
<Thib_> but I see that there are 2.6.24-15 and 2.6.24-16 packages for Hardy now
<Thib_> would those have fixed this bug?
<Thib_> (I presume not unless the bug report says it's fixed)
<Thib_> (which it doesn't) :-(
<mesilliac> if the bug report doesn't say it's been fixed, it probably hasn't :)
<akk> Thib_: The bug is status triaged, not fixed, so right, what mesilliac says
<DG19075> If there's another mirror that has workable Java for ths, it'd be helpful....
<Thib_> right :-(
<akk> Thib_: You can probably get the amd64 packages for linux-image-$version from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy-updates/base/
<ethana2> another day, another convert
<ethana2> *sigh*
<ethana2> i hope this goes well....
<Thib_> akk: right, thanks, I'm digging through it now
<Thib_> akk: parenthetically, here: https://sdlc5a.sun.com/ECom/EComActionServlet;jsessionid=93BD0E84C8D97A72D999450EF331934A
<akk> Thib_: Hmm, actually I'm not seeing an amd64 version either there or in http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/base/
<Thib_> (bad URL, no cookie)
<Thib_> akk: it says there's a "Linux x64" version
<akk> oh, cool
<Thib_> (but it says "use 32-bit version for applets and WebStart)
<akk> though I worry less about java than flash and google earth
<Thib_> fair statement :-)
<akk> oh, applets are the only java I do lately
<Thib_> I worry about Java because all my work is in Java and Eclipse, so, without Java or with a crippled Java, it's going to be hard to go to my boss and justify the brick I just bought.
<Jordan_U> Thib_, If nothing else you can setup a 32 bit chroot
<akk> Thib_: This says it's for x86_64 ... is that amd64? http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/base/linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-rt
<Thib_> Jordan_U: that's what akk said -- is it difficult? (sounds difficult)
<Thib_> well, I don't want the -rt patch
<Jordan_U> !chroot | Thib_
<ubotu> Thib_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Thib_> but I was wondering the same thing about http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<Jordan_U> Thib_, It's fairly difficult, any reason that you need to be running 64 bit Ubuntu?
<xtknight> w00t.  on hardy now.  after fedora and suse failed to even boot.  hardy on the other hand worked (w/ safe gfx mode) and nvidia/window effects/multi monitor support out of the box.  i'm thrilled :D
<nomasteryoda> xtknight, cool
<Thib_> Jordan_U: well, uh, not intentionally... it's just that my new laptop has a Turion X2
<nomasteryoda> hardy is quite impressive
<xtknight> yes i think it's a big step up from previous versions
<xtknight> drive mounting looks to be more systematic now..
<Thib_> akk: I found the answer
<nomasteryoda> ya
<xtknight> i mount something it actually appears in My Computer.  there is a link between fstab and hal now
<nomasteryoda> lots of polish
<Jordan_U> Thib_, 32 bit operating systems can be run on 64 bit hardware
<dotech> wow, i just listened to /bin/bash
<nomasteryoda> will be a big party on the 24th
<Thib_> akk: yes, x86_64 means "amd64", because I see in the description of the package on my amd64 machine has the same description
<dotech> that was not pleasant.
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<akk> Thib_: ah, good
<Dr_willis> xtknight,  that can be annoying at times also. :)
<xtknight> Dr_willis: ooh yeah?
<xtknight> amd64 cpus can run all 32bit code altho some 64-bit native cpus can not necessarily run 32bit code.  im not sure about the itanium
<Jordan_U> dotech, "cat /bin/bash > /dev/dsp" ?
<dotech> cat /bin/bash > /dev/dsp1 == i hear binary
<dotech> haha yea
<Thib_> Jordan_U: well, yes, of course... you can also set up your 500GB hard drive to use only the first 250GB and leave the other 250GB alone...
<Dr_willis> xtknight,  every *&&@ fusesmb, or fuseWhatever mount i was doing kept poping up filemanager windows for me the other day
<dotech> i think thats why i don't have sound :)
<dotech> my device is dsp1, not dsp
<xtknight> Dr_willis: ah well yeah it autoopens a window.
<Thib_> it's not so much what I can do I'm worried about, it's just that I feel bad having to leave behind some of the benefit of a new machine.
<xtknight> Dr_willis: but it's not too bad, i'd rather it do that than not show anything in my computer i guess
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Cpudan80> I tried the HH beta today
<Dr_willis> xtknight,  and if you were vnc'd in or using remote xdmcp. it shows up on EVERY users desktop.
<Cpudan80> Minor problem
<nomasteryoda> Dr_willis, that's not nice
<Dr_willis> xtknight,  so the fix for a 'singgle user' just borked the  multi-user stuff. :)
<Jordan_U> Thib_, Except that for most uses ( see: almost anything but rendering and number crunching ) there isn't much of an advantage to using 64 bit
<Cpudan80> I have my laptop's screen resolution set to 1024x768 --- but the external monitor should be at 1280x1024
<xtknight> Dr_willis: ah hmm
<hotmonkeyluv> Where are screen savers installed to in Hardy?
<nomasteryoda> esp if you have some documents you don't want others to see
<Dr_willis> So its  'user friendlyness' at the cost of other annoyances..
<xtknight> Dr_willis: but only one of the multiusers would have to close it.  at least in case of vnc right?
<Cpudan80> That works ok ---- but the gnome panels and menus and stuff don't take up the full screen
<hydrogen> for almost all cases
<xtknight> Dr_willis: or does each of these multiusers haev a unique login
<hydrogen> 64bit is more of a headache
<xtknight> so that it appears on all
<hydrogen> than a help
<Dr_willis> xtknight,  but if one of the other users happened to open it. then you cant unmount the thing.
<Cpudan80> Like the menu bar is in the middle of the screen on the bigger monitor (vs on the bottom)
<nomasteryoda> hotmonkeyluv, System, Preferences, Screensaver
<Dr_willis> xtknight,  ive seen it both ways.
<nomasteryoda> ?
<decay> how do i check to see which hard drive is sda, sdb, sdc, etc
<xtknight> Cpudan80: do you have two monitors?
<Dr_willis> xtknight,  i went to the upstairs machine and it had about a dozen 'what do you want to do with this disk' dialogs.. :)
<xtknight> decay: right click the drive icon and it's on one of the tabs
<xtknight> Dr_willis: lol
<hotmonkeyluv> nomasteryoda: I meant the actually directory, like /usr/bin/hacked/again
<nomasteryoda> ah
<xtknight> Dr_willis: it's just asking for all the uesrs' opinions? :P
<Cpudan80> xtknight: yeah
<xtknight> Cpudan80: ok well have you ever installed a video driver before?
<Dr_willis> of coruse right now, removeable media - is defaulting to using the Dolphin file manager . not konqueror for me.
<decay> xtknight: it isnt =[
<Cpudan80> xtknight: On hardy no -- I just tried the live CD
<xtknight> decay, weird looks like they removed this from hardy?
<redwhitewaldo>  which version of flash should i install. Firefox is giving me these 2 options: gnash and adobe.
<Cpudan80> But yes I have installed the ATI drivers on GG
<Dr_willis> id rather have a  nice mounting tool..  then try to clone how windows handles removeabel media.
<jcarey75> Anyone have an idea why the system monitor shows 494 GiB as total space of / with 406 GiB Free, but / is only using 12 GB (per file system properties), I installed to 1 partition ( / ) and emptied trash for root and the user account.
<decay> xtknight: maybe. the problem im having is gnome is auto mounting my drives, and then i cant really browse through them. so i wanna add them to fstab
<xtknight> Cpudan80: oh ok.  well when you install it you can use the Restricted Drivers Manager ("jockey") to  install ati drivers ("fglrx"
<xtknight> Cpudan80:  then you can use Screens and Graphics under other tools (or something like that) to configure each of your screens properly. and be sure to pay attention to whether you enable widescreen.
<nomasteryoda> hotmonkeyluv, /usr/lib/xscreensaver
<Jordan_U> redwhitewaldo, Unless your initials are RMS you probably want to choose adobe ( for now at least :)
<hotmonkeyluv> nomasteryoda: thanks!
<redwhitewaldo> Jordan_U: what's RMS?
<Dr_willis> !rms
<ubotu> rms is Richard Matthew Stallman, founder of the GNU project. See !gnu and also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman
<nomasteryoda> you can launch anyone of those in a window
<redwhitewaldo> Jordan_U: why is adobe better?
<Dr_willis> adobe is the OFFICIAL/REAL flash
<redwhitewaldo> ok. thanks.
<redwhitewaldo> i'll install that then.
<hydrogen> rms is one hell of a zealot
<Jordan_U> redwhitewaldo, Richard M. Stallman :)
<hydrogen> thats tha best way to describe him
<Dr_willis> you may want to install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package also
<Cpudan80> xtknight: My ATI card wasn't supported by fglrx in GG
<Cpudan80> It's an old Radeon 7500
<xtknight> o
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> well i think there's a new radeonhd driver
<xtknight> but i dunno if that supports 7500?
<xtknight> i'm assuming not
<nomasteryoda> hotmonkeyluv, this one is fun to put on the screen in a smaller window... hehe  /usr/lib/xscreensaver/sonar
<Cpudan80> xtknight: But either way - I should be able to use the opensource driver right?
<Cpudan80> And just config the screen?
<xtknight> Cpudan80: i'm not sure.  but ya if it supports multi monitors, ya
<hotmonkeyluv> nomasteryoda: how do you do that
<Cpudan80> I didn't see screens and graphics in the system menu
<Cpudan80> Yeah it supports multi-monitors
<hotmonkeyluv> nomasteryoda: wait
<hotmonkeyluv> nomasteryoda: I got it, silly me
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<xtknight> Cpudan80: i saw mine, used it a little, installed some updates, then it disappeared :\
<xtknight> cmdline is displayconfig-gtk
<nomasteryoda> if you use the & on the end of the command it will go "background" and still run ... so you can use the terminal for other things
<xtknight> rather "gksu displayconfig-gtk"
<Cpudan80> xtknight: I'll check it out
<xtknight> Cpudan80: you on the livecd right now?
<Cpudan80> no
<Cpudan80> And it takes so long to boot --- I really dont want to do it :-/
<xtknight> doh
<xtknight> because of pc specs or a bug?
<Cpudan80> PC specs
<Cpudan80> slow CD drive
<Cpudan80> it takes like 2-3 mins
<Cpudan80> The HDD install (of GG) is quite good
<xtknight> 2-3 mins ? not bad
<akk> Are there machines where booting from a live CD is fast? I've never seen one.
<xtknight> my pc is about the same and i'd consider it fairly state of the art
<akk> of course, part of why it's slow is that ubuntu does way too much at boot time then loads a big bloated gnome desktop :)
<nomasteryoda> hotmonkeyluv, thanks... i had forgotten about that feature... now my glslideshow can run right on the desktop... hehe as a window
<hotmonkeyluv> nomasteryoda: I'm trying to get glmatrix to play as my desktop
<GhotiPhud> did anyone else have breakage during today's updates?
<hotmonkeyluv> GhotiPhud: nope
<nomasteryoda> ah hotmonkeyluv might be kinda difficult.. the cmatrix workss ok for that
<xtknight> what kind of breakage?
<GhotiPhud> my hard drive won't complete the check now
<DG19075> No breakage, but Java doesn't work in FF 3b5
<GhotiPhud> get's to like 15% then dies out
<GhotiPhud> reboots the computer
<hotmonkeyluv> nomasteryoda: oh, thanks
<GhotiPhud> if I skip it, I can boot fine
<hotmonkeyluv> nomasteryoda: I was having a tab bit o' trouble
<nomasteryoda> and most of the 3d stuff with gl makes issues with compiz... so the fusion-icon comes in handy for switching it off... on my intel graphics based laptop at least
<GhotiPhud> I think my problem may be that it died during the upgrades
<GhotiPhud> but I've updated all the way now
<redwhitewaldo> Dr_willis: why should one install ubuntu-restricted packages too?
<hotmonkeyluv> nomasteryoda: how can I get cmatrix to play *as* the desktop and not on it?
<Dr_willis> redwhitewaldo,  it grabs a lot of this stuff, java, flash, codecs, othe bits..
<nomasteryoda> hang on hotmonkeyluv
<Dr_willis> saves a lot of time ane people asking questions :)
<Jordan_U> nomasteryoda, I've made a script that disables compiz ( if it is running ) , runs the command passed to it in the arguments, then re-enables compiz after the command finishes and I use it for all of my launchers to 3D apps
<dotech> is there a way to force firefox to use /dev/audio1?
<dotech> seems like no matter what i do the system continues to use /dev/audio or /dev/dsp
<os2mac> linke /dev/audio1 to /dev/audio?
<nomasteryoda> Jordan_U, nice...
<nomasteryoda> i use compiz-switch on my gutsy install...
<x1250> Jordan_U: could you upload somwhere that script? If you want, ofcourse...
<nomasteryoda> http://lifehacker.com/software/linux-tip/use-a-screensaver-as-desktop-wallpaper-299410.php
<nomasteryoda> that's the method i used... before hotmonkeyluv
<nomasteryoda> time to snooze... gn
<Jordan_U> x1250, Sure, I hacked it together quickly in perl, so don't expect much
<x1250> thanks :D
<hotmonkeyluv> nomasteryoda: thanks!
<DanaG> fun thing to do with hard drives:
<DanaG> cat them piped into aplay.
<Jordan_U> x1250, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62215/
<dotech> haha man
<nomasteryoda> DanaG, lol
<dotech> when i first connect the usb device i hear this crazy jungle music
<gaminggeek> anyone here got a tablet to work on hardy?
<dotech> i know im so close to getting this to work
<akk> gaminggeek: someone pointed earlier to https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/28084
<os2mac> DanaG:  forgive my ignorance but what would that do?
<DanaG> Or rather, cat partitions to the sound card that way.
<DanaG> Different file systems sound different.
<dotech> haha
<gaminggeek> akk: sorry but that is useless
<forrest> hi, I just installed virtualbox and the gui looks bad, is there a QT package I'm missing or something maybe? the gui looks real chunky :p
<dotech> anyway, im trying to listen to some  breakbeats, not bash
<dotech> when i plug in my usb audio device it plays jungle music for 5 seconds :)
<dotech> i know it works
<x1250> Jordan_U: thanks, I'll try it later :)
<dotech> but for some reason no other audio is getting directed to it unless i manually redirect something to /dev/audio1
<dotech> in syslog i get 1 strange message, alsa-util.c: Cannot find fallback mixer control "Mic".
<dotech> from pulseaudio
<Jordan_U> x1250, np
<DanaG> wtf? quodlibet won't play anything!
<DanaG> Fri Apr  4 22:43:21 2008: GStreamer encountered a general resource error.
<woodwizzle> Whats the best way to make a USB hard drive a permanent part of my filesystem? Should I just manually edit my fstab?
<gaminggeek> why do you want to do that?
<gaminggeek> and yes fstab would be your best shot
<woodwizzle> gaminggeek: Its a 750gb drive that I keep all my movies, music, fonts etc and misc data on
<gaminggeek> do you want to mount it to /home/woodwizzle/stuff rather than /media/stuff?
<akk> You might need to make a udev rule so the specific drive is recognized.
<woodwizzle> gaminggeek: Not sure really. In the past it has been /media/stuff, I'm running a 1 user system
<woodwizzle> I want to make it part of the filesystem so banshee knows where my music is, and tracker or beagle knows what to index
<woodwizzle> editing my fstab is no prob. I've done it tons in the past. But there really should be a GUI for this kinda thing I think. A lot of desktop users have a large backup or media drive connected at all times
<woodwizzle> gaminggeek: Why do you ask where I want to mount it? Is there something I'm not considering?
<akk> Adding an fstab line is easy. The only tricky part is figuring out where the disk will be, e.g. will it always be /dev/sda or whatever
<bastid_raZor> akk; use UUID then
<akk> for that, you might want to add a rule like the ones in /etc/udev/rules.d/65-persistent-storage.rules
<woodwizzle> ooh, there is a gui. Just right click on the drive under computer, then click preferences. Its under the Volume tab
<akk> yeah, or uuid, that's another way
<dotech> i think my problem is pulseaudio
<mindframe> how do i go back to the ubuntu nvidia driver after i've compiled/installed the one directly from nvidia?
<dotech> yea pulse is definitely my problem
<dotech> ok so maybe this question is easier
<dotech> How do I set the device that pulse audio uses?
<dotech> I know its sending all audio to my onboard audio chip now because I hear sirius through it
<xtknight> does anyone else get oddly huge fonts in firefox
<xtknight> like 'next' and 'previous' on a google reuslts page are huge/
<jcarey75> xtknight they do look a little bigger
<xtknight> jcarey75, well mine look giant
<xtknight> like size hmm 40?
<xtknight> should be about 16 i think
<jcarey75> Yeah, mine are set at  in content, fonts & colors, but I changed the default to FreeSans
<jcarey75> set at 16
<xtknight> jcarey75, like this? http://img31.picoodle.com/img/img31/4/4/4/f_bigfontsm_e41c2be.jpg
<xtknight> jcarey75, could be my AdBlock extension i'm not sure.
<xtknight> my font size is set to default in FF, and i didnt touch fonts controls
<jcarey75> xtknight, Ha!  I would definitely have noticed that!
<xtknight> lol
<jcarey75> I'm using 3.0b4
<xtknight> same.  stock.  still happens w/ adblock disabled
<xtknight> it scales proportional to my font size but there's no reason it's that big to begin with
<T1m0thy> Why isn't FF upgraded yet?
<xtknight> unless someone at google decided to play a prank on me or something
<xtknight> i think ubuntuforums have the same huge font size where they shouldnt
<xtknight> hmm i did install microsoft TTF fonts from ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xtknight> but..
<jcarey75> I did too
<Fritzel> what utility do you use to configure runlevels?
<macogw> when are translation strings due?
<macogw> oh wait
<macogw> this is a universe package
<xtknight> LanguagePackTranslationDeadline April 17
<xtknight> NonLanguagePackTranslationDeadline April 10, depends
<Thib_> well :-(
<Thib_> it seems that my wireless adapter doesn't work with anything
<Thib_> Gutsy or Hardy, x86 or amd64.
<Thib_> from Google searches there is circumstantial evidence I'm not alone.
<Thib_> I guess that in the mean time I'll get a USB wireless card
<Thib_> :-|
<Thib_> of course even if I had wireless my graphics card isn't working either, but that's another story
<Thib_> thanks everyone, laterz
<Jordan_U> !boot | Fritzel ( BTW, upstart does not have a concept of runlevels )
<ubotu> Fritzel ( BTW, upstart does not have a concept of runlevels ): Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Dr_willis> he wil have to wait for Intoxicated Ibix i guess? :)
<shirish> can somebody look at this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/212093
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212093 in linux "GDM not working while booting hardy kernel 2.6.24-15-generic" [Undecided,New]
<shirish> and lemme know if any more info. is needed.
<Cheetah> morning
<SuperQ> yup
<Cheetah> is there a detailed list of changes/changelog for ubuntu 8.04? I'm curious about which libs changed, etc
<SuperQ> eek
<SuperQ> that's gonna be 1000 packages long
<Cheetah> hmm, so what? :D
<SuperQ> Cheetah: do you want to know between 6.06 or 7.10?
<Cheetah> 7.10 -> 8.04
<SuperQ> I suppose you could automate some kind of diff
<Cheetah> basically i just want to look up a few packages
<SuperQ> pull all the changelogs for all packages
<SuperQ> oh, that's easy
<Cheetah> not the whole diff ;)
<SuperQ> http://packages.ubuntu.com/packagename
<Cheetah> oh
<Cheetah> it's already there
 * Cheetah checks it out
<Cheetah> ah yeah
<Cheetah> thanks a lot
<Cheetah> that's what I was looking for
<SuperQ> yea, no problem
<ptr771> Hi I am getting an Error 15 : file not found when booting from Grub after an update the kernel and restart (2.6.24-15 & 14). My 2.6.24-12 kernel boots fine. Can anyone suggest what the prob may be?
<Cheetah> right now I'm using 7.10 to do some programming work. As 8.04 ships with the same version of qt4 it would be working if I upgrade to 8.04 to test my apps on it. Any big things I should watch out for while upgrading?
<SuperQ> ptr771: grub error 15 is file loading problem
<SuperQ> ptr771: most of the time it's a filename problem
<SuperQ> ptr771: try sudo /usr/sbin/update-grub booted to the working kernel
<ptr771> superQ: I'll give it a try -- this occurred after some automatic updates and the files look fine me
<SuperQ> ptr771: ok
<ptr771> SuperQ: did the grub-update and which picked up the different versions but still get the Error 15 when try to boot of either the -14 or -15
<shirish> he could have also used apt-listchanges for the same.
<SuperQ> ptr771: hrm, I guess I don't know off the top of my head
<ptr771> SuperQ: is there anyway to tell whta file was not found? The files points to in the menu.lst are all there as far as I can tell.
<SuperQ> ptr771: you can ls -l the filenames in the grub config
<SuperQ> ptr771: I'd show you my setup, but it's setup for an encrypted partition, wouldn't probably make sense to you :)
<compwiz18> does anyone have a Broadcom 4306 rev 3 working w/ b43?
<J-_> How can I seen how much video memory I have?
<redwhitewaldo> how can i have my ubuntu+1 comp automatically upgrade to latest firefox beta?
<ty> Everytime i log out/restart i have to change my resolution back from 640*480 why wont it save?
<ethana2> redwhitewaldo: just wait
<ethana2> ty: what gpu?
<ty> nvidia 7300 GO
<ty> it was fine and then i acctidently install a wrong kernel i have sinc removed and everything worksfine except for this
<ty> Sorry just saw that restricted driver was not in use will reboot and see what happens
<Jordan_U> I can has FF3b5?
<redwhitewaldo> ethana2: what do you mean? fx3b4 will automatically become b5 and then fx3final?
<ethana2> hmm
<ethana2> yes
<ethana2> redwhitewaldo: it just lags behind a day or three
<ethana2> hmm
<gluer> im using FF3b5 much more stable
<Geoffrey2> does Heron seem to still be on track for a late April release?
<DarkMageZ> Geoffrey2, nothing will delay the release cept something that prevents it from booting on the majority of systems.
<dennda> does totems youtube plugin work for anybody? I get errors whenever I start playing a video
<Geoffrey2> it'll be interesting to see if the new kernel boots on my desktop without the kernel flag I need to pass to get Gutsy to boot up...
<ryanzec> I have installed ubuntu 8.04 and seem to found an isssue. My laptop screen seems to be very dim even tho it is att 100% in power management(but if looks like it does when i put my dim to 30% on 7.10). it also does not seem to affect anything when i change the dim percentage.  is this a known issue?
<gluer> ryanzec: add the brightness applet
<gluer> ryanzec: there is a package called xbacklight or something but its not ready for hardy, i just added the brightness applet, worked for my asus laptop
<x1250> it works in here also
<x1250> dell laptop
<ryanzec> gluer: where do i get the brightness applet from?
<gluer> ryanzec: right click the taskbar - add applet
<gluer> sorry add to panel
<gluer> its under system & hardware
<ryanzec> any reason why the power management does not control this anymore?
<gluer> NFI
<ryanzec> well i got the brightness applet in and got my laptop screen looking good but the slider is still showing up even i remove i tried to click on the applet to close it and even tried to remove the applet from the task bar.
<gluer> ryanzec: but the world is bright right? ;-)
<ryanzec> yea
<ty> where are he settings for gnome panel stored for each user?
<pen> anyone know why avant-window-navigator always recreate the icon when you click it?
<pen> and move it to far right
<ryanzec> i have used this link to be able to player flash video players http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924 : do i still need it?
<doolz> pen: join #AWN
<bullgard4> What is the most complete list of Gutsy feature upgrades towards Hardy?
<ty> how do you kill a process?
<LegolasV> ty: kill <pid>
<turbotruck> hey, there
<turbotruck> can use some help
<ty> legolasV: what if i dont know the pid
<LegolasV> ty: ps aux|grep <processname> and you can see all the pid's
<turbotruck> i've the tarballed hanmade internet authorizator provided by my damn ISP
<turbotruck> when i compile it a receive such an error log: http://rafb.net/p/LfsHmN23.html
<turbotruck> i can download packages only manually under win system where i have the internet connection
<turbotruck> and i'm newbee to linux
<Dr_willis> I would run a long network cable.. :)
<turbotruck> this error "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lzlib" means that i need an zlibc package or what?
<Dr_willis> yep zlib-dev or simthing simillary named
<Dr_willis> !find zlib
<ubotu> Found: libcompress-raw-zlib-perl, libcompress-zlib-perl, libio-compress-zlib-perl, libio-zlib-perl, libruby1.8 (and 10 others)
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. try  -->   apt-cache search zlib | grep dev
<turbotruck> and what it does
<turbotruck> ?
<Dr_willis> well if yu dont know the basics of the package manageing system.. i think you may NOT want to be using the beta.
<turbotruck> i have the fresh and clean hardy
<Dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_willis> apt-cache search, searches the apt packages
<turbotruck> where?
<Dr_willis> where what?
<turbotruck> over the Inet?
<Dr_willis> apt keeps a local database of packages. thats what 'apt-get update' does
<Dr_willis> You have a long hard road ahead - if you are not going to have any  internet connection.
<Dr_willis> Im averating about 100 mb+ of updates here every few days.
<ere4si> there is sneakernet :)
<Dr_willis> I perfer a long-cable-net
<turbotruck> i will get the connection if i install this authorizator
<Dr_willis> authorizer?
<turbotruck> a-ah whatever
<turbotruck> :)
 * Dr_willis is totally lost.
<turbotruck> i mean authorizator to me equals authorizar
 * Dr_willis is still totally lost.
<turbotruck> authorizer
<turbotruck> why?
<turbotruck> :)
<Dr_willis> ive neerheard the term 'authorizer' befor used  with linux, or windows, or networking.
<turbotruck> okay, the authentification system, that's better?
<turbotruck> it is provided in a tarball
<turbotruck> which is a handmade sh#t by my ISP
<turbotruck> Dr_willis, and what package i should download if the cache search will be unsuccessful?
<Dr_willis> zlib1g-dev - compression library - development
<Dr_willis>        seems close here..
<Dr_willis> of course there also the actual zlib1g  libaray package.. and whatever  else that may depend on
<turbotruck> it seems to me that i have installed this one -> zlib1g-dev_1.2.3.3.dfsg-7ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Dr_willis> thers also the zlib1g - compression library - runtime
<turbotruck> emm, can you giva a direct link on http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ ?
<Dr_willis> You cant go there with a web browser? its under the libraries section
<Dr_willis> seems to be at http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/z/zlib/zlib1g_1.2.3.3.dfsg-7ubuntu1_i386.deb
<turbotruck> ah, i got this one too
<turbotruck> okay, it's D-time
<turbotruck> gone trying
<WGGMk> Are the dependencies for the new kernel broke?
<x1250> not till yesterday at least :)
<WGGMk> is anyone having trouble upgrading to the new kernel?
<Dr_willis> not that i have heard WGGMk
<x1250> better say what is your problem...
<pen> where should I go for compiz fusion? I want the newest compiz fusion 0.7.4 where can I get that besides bz
<Dr_willis> pen,  if you want the newest.. source is the way to go..
<turbotruck> Dr_willis, nope, that didn't work
<WGGMk> This is my problem http://pastebin.org/27532
<turbotruck> still got this error "not found -lzlib"
<turbotruck> but both zlib1g and zlib1g-dev are installed
<pen> Dr_willis: well, it's not as smooth as a repository
<Dr_willis> libzlcore-dev - zlibrary core - development files
<Dr_willis> libzltext-dev - zlibrary text model/viewer - development files
<Dr_willis> apt-cache search zlib  shows some others also.
<x1250> WGGMk: try cleaning you're cache and redownload the files. See if that works
<visik7> hibernate on hardy works but doesn't shutdown after finish to save ram to disk if I hard shutdown then restart it exit from hibernate
<DBO> why does my computer set hdparm -B 128 on /dev/sda every time i resume from suspend.  It is ignoring my laptop-mode settings completely.
<Dr_willis> DBO,  thers some scripts that get ran after resuming. Ive seen some forums/tweaks mention how to override them
<forrest> anyone know how I can install this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/virtualbox-ose-modules/23
<forrest> since I dont see it on the repositories?
<forrest> yet
<lintel> do I have to repatch madwifi after upgrading to 2.6.24-15?
<DBO> Dr_willis, yeah I thought so too... For the life of me I can't find such a script.  I did my best grep foo
<WGGMk> x1250: I tried clearing the cache via Synaptic and it did not seem to work
<Dr_willis> DBO,  google for ubuntu hard drive clicking :)
<Dr_willis> http://www.linux-hero.com/rant/explanation-ubuntu-hard-drive-wear-and-tear
<DBO> Dr_willis, yeah I know how to hack around the issue.  I am more curious to figure out what script is setting the wrong value initially so I can tell it to be less stupid
<DBO> I mean ubuntu's method of dealing with laptop-mode is nothing short of brain dead to begin with...  but why dear god why is it being set to 128 every time?  I can't find anything that says it does that
<Dr_willis> the threads detail this.
<Dr_willis> The script that's executed when you plug or unplug your laptop is /etc/acpi/power.sh    - wonder if thats it..
<DBO> actually unplugging/pluggin my laptop causes laptop-mode to fire and fixes the issue
<Dr_willis> There is also script /etc/apm/event.d/20hdparm. This script also sets the spin-down timeout
<DBO> im looking for something setting -B to 128
<DBO> specifically 128... as that seems to be what it is set to after resume every single time
<forrest> Is there anyway I can get access to this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/virtualbox-ose-modules
<forrest> I've ran 'apt-get update' but I dont see it
<Dr_willis> it may be in the medibuntu repos that are not officially out yet.
<forrest> what are those?
<forrest> the addresses?
<Dr_willis> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DBO> Dr_willis, just tested...  making a 98-laptop-mode-hack script in /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d that restarts laptop-mode fixes the issue
<DBO> Dr_willis, that said... I would still like to know why its so brain dead...
<Dr_willis> whys whats so brain dead?
<DBO> well, i grepped my entire system for scripts calling hdparm, none of them are setting it to 128 (i added traces to most all of them)
<DBO> so why when i resume, is my power management level at 128?
<DBO> its frustrating is all
<Dr_willis> could be nothing is setting it. and its the hd's default thats kicking back in
<turbotruck> Dr_willis, nothing changed
<turbotruck> it still can't find this damn lzlib
<turbotruck> can you, please,  have a look at the error log - http://rafb.net/p/LfsHmN23.html ?
<turbotruck> seems to be i'm blind
<turbotruck> and missing some simple thing
<WGGMk> Does anyone have a clue why the last 2 kernel images are being held back for me? http://pastebin.org/27532
<ere4si> WGGMk: it says dependency probs
<Dr_willis> hmm
<WGGMk> ere4si: for lack of a better way to word this.... how do i fix it lol?
<ere4si> WGGMk: how did you upgrade?
<DBO> yeah that one is just spiffy
<WGGMk> ere4si: fresh install.. but if you mean keeping up-to-date, have a habit of updating from the terminal if makes a difference
<DBO> what command?
<WGGMk> DBO: do i use?
<DBO> yes
<WGGMk> DBO: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DBO> try
<DBO> sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<DBO> its a little less braindead
<WGGMk> not sure I follow. why would my method cause an issue?
<DBO> aptitude is better at solving dependencies than regular apt-get
<WGGMk> it still has the same problem
<DBO> super =)
<DBO> try
<DBO> sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-14-generic
<WGGMk> same
<DBO> hmmm
<DBO> does sudo apt-get -f install do anything fun?
<WGGMk> WTB latest Kernel (Paying Well) lol
<kRush> pausing rhythmbox or totem gives me 100% cpu usage from pulseaudio, is this a known bug?
<WGGMk> yea, it does stuff but its not fun
<DBO> kRush, if you kill pulse does gnome-power-manager do funny things when pulse is at 100?
<DBO> WGGMk, same thing as before?
<WGGMk> DBO: yessum
<kRush> DBO, uhm funny like what? I don't have to kill it actually resuming/closing the audio-app is just fine
<DBO> WGGMk, you sir are going to have to play lord of the dpkg i thinks...  unless someone else has something magical to try
<DBO> kRush, really now?
<WGGMk> DBO: question is, how did my dependencies become broke?
<kRush> yeah
<DBO> WGGMk, im going to guess the recent alignment of the sun and the moon caused a vortex swirling in the very fabric of space time and... magic
<DBO> WGGMk, see all those package names in your big long error?  There are corresponding packages for them in /var/cache/apt/archives.  Find them and copy them all to a folder on your desktop (or wherever) then cd into that folder and run sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<jk_> is there a file that shows updates
<WGGMk> DBO: they are not in /var/chace/apt/archives.. only 1 file and 1 folder.. file contains nothing nor does the folder
<DBO> WGGMk, okay, download the debs from archive.ubuntu.com i guess..
<DBO> are you sure you spelled that right btw?
<DBO> cache, not chace
<rothchild> I'm trying to upgrade from gutsy but when I run update-manager --devel-release all that happens is that update manager is launched and it doesn't find the new distribution release when I check for updates, what is going on with that (my other box worked fine using this method)
<WGGMk> DBO: i mispelled it in the message.. but not in the terminal sorry
<DBO> ookie dokie
<stefg> rothchild: did you or some 'third party helper' tinker with your sources.list? (automatix, envy)
<rothchild> No,, I did a fresh reinstall from a gutsy disk not so long ago and I don't use automatix or envy (just had a quick double check and sources look box stock - hadn't even got round to putting medibuntu in there!)
<stefg> rothchild: hmm... try a different mirror. maybe the problem is server side ?
<rothchild> http://pastebin.ca/972293 sources.list
<rothchild> you mean change 'gb' to 'us' or somesuch?
<stefg> rothchild: i'd try replacing gb.archive.ubuntu.com with plain archive.ubuntu.com, then  run sudo apt-get update and try again if the update manager is finding it then
<rothchild> ok, ta I'll give it a shot
<rothchild> if it works after changes should I put it in launchpad?
<stefg> rothchild: oh, and make sure your gutsy is fully updated before trying to upgrade to hardy
<stefg> rothchild: no, this doesn't qualify as a bug, it may be just a server which is temporarily down
<rothchild> stefg it is (if only because I just launched update manager three times trying to get it working;-)) re: reporting, it wasn't working the other night either
<turbotruck> hey, pals. what do i need to regard the error http://rafb.net/p/LfsHmN23.html ?
<turbotruck> i've been cracking my head for an hour already
<Dr_willis> turbotruck,  i cant seem to find any info on it either.
<Dr_willis> the only zlib i can find is in /usr/lib/imlib2/loaders/zlib.so
<Dr_willis> ya could edit  /etc/ld.so.conf.d
<Dr_willis>  /libc.conf  and add the path to    /usr/lib/imlib2/loaders/zlib.so  in there
<Dr_willis> assuming thats the right lib
<rothchild> hmm updated sources http://pastebin.ca/972297 and still no dice with update manager finding the upgrade
<turbotruck> nah, i don't have this path /usr/lib/imlib2/loaders/zlib.so
<Dr_willis> !find zlib.so
<ubotu> No packages matching 'zlib.so' could be found
<Dr_willis> it may been from the imlib2 library pacaktges
<Finnish> How to setup Flash in Hardy?
<stefg> rothchild: so what exactly is sudo update-manager -d returning?
<turbotruck> fond \usr\lib\python2.5\lib-dynload\zlib.so
<turbotruck> the only one really
<Dr_willis> i have that one also.
<Dr_willis> i tend to install EVERYTHING..... :) so i got lots of things
<stefg> Ah, so you are the one which is hogging the servers, so others can't upgrade, Dr_willis :-)
<turbotruck> so, you think this lib is good to path to?
<Dr_willis> i dont know why there would be 2 of them on the system
<rothchild> stefg the terminal returns 'Warning: could not initiate dbus' and then launches update manager, I can hit 'check' and it polls the sources but doesn't find anything to upgrade
<Dr_willis> that one looks rather pyton specific
<turbotruck> but i don't have any other
<turbotruck> :)
<stefg> rothchild: hmmm.... gutsy has som ipv6 issues... maybe it's related to that. try disabling ipv6
<stefg> rothchild: so gutsy is fully updated? rebooted after gutsy update?
<Dr_willis> that one from imlib,  is used for image files...
<rothchild> I believe so, I do have privoxy installed is that likely to do anything?
<stefg> rothchild: olh yes
<stefg> !proxy
<ubotu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<stefg> !apt-proxy
<ubotu> apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<rothchild> aha nice one, thank you
<stefg> rothchild: in fact these were not the factoids i was fishing for... you need to tell apt that there's a proxy, but it would be simplest to just disble it for the upgrade
<turbotruck> Dr_willis, will i ask too much if i ask to compile this "project" by you and sent me back the result?
<rothchild> stefg ok I'll try that, I need to swot up a bit more on what it's doing and how it's doing it anyway so this seems like a good chance to learn!
<rothchild> stefg thanks for your help
<no0tic> will firefox3 beta5 be in hardy?
<visik7> no0tic: I don't think that a beta will remain un-upgraded
<pen> no0tic: soon, I think
<Dr_willis> turbotruck,  i cant seem to find the right lib either. ya can post the url and i can try i guess
<turbotruck> http://rapidshare.de/files/39026511/InetAccess.tgz.html
<turbotruck> and i've added
<turbotruck> -ldl\
<turbotruck> -lzlib
<turbotruck> to LIBS
<turbotruck> in a makefile
<Impy> Hi does anyone else have trouble with firefox and flash? firefox closes when i try and view videos on youtube
<turbotruck> not in a makefile but in objects.mk
<Dr_willis>   http://pastebin.com/f95569f7
<Dr_willis> its not wanting to compile here either
<qiv> hi
<qiv> anyone else experiencing problems with boost filesystem?
<albert23> turbotruck: Are you trying to link something with the zlib library? If you do, install package zlib1g-dev and use -lz instead of -lzlib
<Dr_willis> boost filesystem?
<blinkiz> The package "linux-xen" does not work. Dependence missing. Is this a known problem?
<qiv> $ lyx || terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::filesystem::basic_filesystem_error<boost::filesystem::basic_path<std::string, boost::filesystem::path_traits> >' ||   what():  boost::filesystem::exists || Aborted (core dumped)
<qiv> thats what i get Dr_willis
<qiv> never heard of boost whatever before ;)
<turbotruck> albert23, ok, i'll try
<qiv> Dr_willis: i found a hint ... it is a chmod problem, sudo lyx works ^^
<Dr_willis> soubnds like some OOP type system call/routine
<tomkirby> i'm having problems with Hardy - it gets really slow when there's lots of disk i/o going on... i've filed a bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/205945), but nobody wants to help me. can anyone here help?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205945 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Heavy I/O causes other processes to starve" [Undecided,New]
<gourdin> hi there
<tomkirby> hi gourdin
<gourdin> I got kde 4.0.3 on gusty here
<gourdin> if I upgrade to hardy
<gourdin> will my kde 4 install be ok ?
<tomkirby> i'm really stuck with this problem - can anyone give me any pointers?
<tomkirby> i think i've tried all the obvious stuff...
<cvd-pr> Hey where is the xmms player? i dont see it in sinaptyc
<Dr_willis> xmms is  long over due for death. :)
<Dr_willis> you may want to try the beepmedia player
<Dr_willis> xmms2 is lacking from what i tried of it.
<DBO> why are the md5sums on the nvidia driver binaries different from the ones in the vanilla packages?
<tomkirby> Dr_willis: maybe you can help me?
<Dr_willis> tomkirby,  with what? :)
<gourdin> what is the best way to upgrade gutsy to hardy ?
<gourdin> apt-get distugrade ?
<sourcode> sudo apt-get upgrade -d
<sourcode> or clean install
<gourdin> upgrade -d ?
<gourdin> (is this dist-uprade ? :)
<jcarey75> tomkirby, I have a similar issue, for example after my hardy install, I've been restoring my data files to /home and with heavy disk activity, system seems to slow, certainly firefox
<cvd-pr> i just downloaded the daily beta
<tomkirby> Dr_willis: thanks - i'm having problems with Hardy: it gets really slow when there's lots of disk i/o. i didn't have this problem with gutsy, and i was wondering where i could look for further information...
<cvd-pr> i think its better to have a cd
<cvd-pr> and a fresh isntall
<gourdin> arf
<sourcode> upgrade -d  != dist-upgrade
<Dr_willis> tomkirby,  try testing out some of the older kernels, or some of the alternative kernels, check that dma is enabled on the hard drives
<gourdin> sourcode: ok thx, Im reading the man :)
<gourdin> "fresh install" that sucks
<sourcode> fresh install is the best
<tomkirby> Dr_willis: will certainly check re. dma - i'd forgotten what it was called :-$
<gourdin> it shoudn't
<tomkirby> not sure about using old kernels though - sounds complicated
<Dr_willis> select the older kernel in the grub menu
<gourdin> "format and reinstall"
<gourdin> thans reminds me of something
<gourdin> even on mac you don't have to "reinstall"
<tomkirby> Dr_willis: thanks
<pepie34> I still have a regression with the new kernel, madwifi-svn is not working since 2.6.24-14
<pepie34> has anyone else got this problem ?
<Dr_willis> ive had to reinstall on my Mac.
<pepie34> or other wifi probleme sunce te update
<savvas> pepie34: there's -15 now from what i see
<pepie34> yes both -14 and -15 make madwifi-svn not working
<pepie34> still working with -12 (so not a userland problem)
<tomkirby> Dr_willis: i'm using a SATA hd - does this affect whether or not dma should work or be enabled?
<Dr_willis> thers some bugs where the dma is not getting enabled on some machiens ive seen/heard
<tomkirby> Dr_willis: hdparm is returning "HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<tomkirby> any thoughts?
<Dr_willis> hdparm is not for sda type disks
<tomkirby> right
<Dr_willis> thus theres some bugs in the libata stuff.
<tomkirby> under gutsy, my hd used to be /dev/hda
<tomkirby> now it's /dev/sda
<tomkirby> same drive
<stefg> !uuid | tomkirby
<ubotu> tomkirby: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<stefg> !info sdparm
<ubotu> sdparm (source: sdparm): Output and modify SCSI device parameters. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.02-1 (hardy), package size 113 kB, installed size 372 kB
<tomkirby> stefg: thanks. how can i use sdparm to make disk access work properly (i.e. without hogging cpu)?
<Shiiii> can someone point to a solution to i965 graphics in hardy ?
<Shiiii> and to  a solution for sis m672 graphics in hardy
<restless_user> hello i just updated hardy rebooted and now i get a "failed to initialize HAL" error on startup right now i am on a live cd since i have no net access in hardy
<savvas> restless_user: you'll probably have to chroot your way to fix it
<savvas> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tomkirby> can anyone help me optimize the performance of a SATA disk with sdparm or similar?
<|DuReX|> restless_user: hal doesn't work maby, but try ifup eth0
<|DuReX|> should just work :p
<penper> today when I started my computer the resolution was at 640x480 and it can't go up any higher. I'm running Hardy and the nvidia 169.12 driver
<|DuReX|> then u have inet :p
<billisnice> is hardy delayed for 3 months?
<savvas> yeah
<billisnice> what will the new month be?
<savvas> count :)
<billisnice> lol
<restless_user> ubotu i didn't lose grub and i am on 32bit hardy i tried sudo -configure -a but that didn't seem to do anything after a reboot
<savvas> billisnice: i'm just kidding, the 3-month delay was an april fools joke
<billisnice> ok
<Dr_willis> but the unicorn wallpaper is official!
<billisnice> you had me
<billisnice> lol
<billisnice> i like the bird
<savvas> what unicorn? :P
<billisnice> is that what it is?
<savvas> no the bird was a heron ;p
<billisnice> ok
<billisnice> better than the previous ones
<savvas> Dr_willis: link?
<rinaldi_> "shared folders" in administration has gone, accidently uninstalled it. what is the name of the package so I can get it back?
<Dr_willis> savvas,  :)
<savvas> :P
<savvas> darn
<savvas> got me there ;p
<savvas> it's the 5th of april though
<savvas> one day after the establishment of microsoft ;)
<begor> hi
<begor> english or someone who speaks german=
<begor> ?
<rinaldi_> anyone know the package name for "shared folders" in administration?
<savvas> rinaldi_: what administration? what shared folderS?
<T1m0thy> Having 'update-notifier' in my Openbox boot script should bring me updates right?
<penper> where do I configure which driver to load? I think it's loading the 'nv' display driver but I want to load the 'nvidia' one
<rinaldi_> savvas: you know "shared folders" in system > administration. it isnt there and it was a little while ago. is it not in hardy?
<savvas> rinaldi_: i don't see such a thing, sorry :\
<rinaldi_> savvas: so it isn't in hardy yet I guess. it was in 7.10 though... anyone know?
<Dr_willis> penper,  i installed the nvidia-glx package and used the restricted-manager tool to enavble the nvida driver
<penper> Dr_willis: I tried that. It works. It loads. But I keep getting troubles with it (getting low resolutions only) so I'm trying to install a previous version than the one the restricted-manager laods
<dns53> run nvidia-xconfig to generate an xorg.conf
<penper> dns53: thanks, I'll try that
<Impy> does firefox keep crashing lots for everyone else?
<jcarey75> impy, for me it's been pretty stable, I have had some slowdowns, but it's been related to something else and firefox has come back after a bit
<Impy> :o
<Impy> mine keeps closing when trying to watch youtube videos and even when i click sign in to ebay :(
<zniavre> http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/1819/hardy1qw0.jpg
<zniavre> oops sorry too fast and wrong clic
<jcarey75> I'm on hardy amd64 with flash-nonfree installed, both sited work fine, but I've had several installs...gutsy / hardy  32 / 64 with varying results
<jcarey75> zniarvre, no prob, I checked it out, what version of avant are you using? and the dock on the side?  very nice setup
<jcarey75> oops meant zniavre
<zniavre> from trunk
<zniavre> bzr i guess
<jcarey75> cool, thanks
<zniavre> there is an hardy repository somewhere in their website
<zylche> 7.10 --> 8.04 Distribution Upgrade, I think the upgrade client is frozen, "Preparing to upgrade, Checking package manager"
<jcarey75> I'm checking it out now, actually have all kinds of things open researching awn, I've had some problems with previous installs.
<zylche> Is this a known bug, or am I just being impatient?
<Lynoure> zylche: have they even started making the upgrade client do these upgrades? Last I asked about it, the answer seemed to be it happens couple of days before the release
<zylche> ...Good point, I did get it downloaded and the upgrade client runs, it just falls at the first hurdle..
<zylche> I saw the 8.04 upgrade page in the wiki, and it mentioned uses it.
<Lynoure> zylche: hmm, I'm on kubuntu side, so could be different
<Lynoure> I assume most just do apt-get dist-upgrade after modifying the sources.list
<zylche> hrm. Anyone here actually upgrade from ubuntu 7.10 then?
<zylche> Yeah, I guess I'll have to manually modify that -_-
<billisnice> i need to change the computer monitor, the default locks me in high resolution.  Where do i find the monitors to change? ty
<|DuReX|> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/209971
<|DuReX|> :p
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209971 in linux "[Hardy Regression] cx22702 no longer works" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<zniavre> jcarey75: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ubuntu hardy main   it's the development repos for hardy there is trunk and testing in same repository (im using trunk one)
<jcarey75> zniavre: after you mentioned trunk, I installed from the repositories (.2.1), turns out, I had been using an older version before.  I'm customizing the launchers and look now, thanks for the added info.
<zniavre> ok
<jaffarkelshac> my mount points is annoying me, everytime i mount a _ is added to it. now is /media/hdd_________
<jaffarkelshac> how do i stop this
<ptr771> hi. i'm not about to boot into -14 or -15 having updated to them and restarted, getting a grub error 15: file not found, but I've checked all the files and they look fine to me. Has anyone else seen this problem?
<erle-> has anyone in here tried kexec once?
<ptr771> that should be "not able to boot"
<dns53> grub can have problems when the kernel is located in a partition too deep in the disk
<dns53> you could have a /boot partition on at the start of the drive
<ptr771> I'm using a vanilla 8.04 install and this porblem has just occurred after an automatic update - I haven't touched anything manually -- my -12 kernel works fine thankfully an dis in the same place.
<|DuReX|> seems like there is a problem with HAL
<|DuReX|> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/209971
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209971 in linux "[Hardy Regression] cx22702 no longer works" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ptr771> Yes it did same something like : I'm sorry Dave, I can't do that. ;)
<zever> Hello all, i'm planning to do an LTS upgrade (desktop install), are there some issues I should watch out for?
<rinaldi1> zever:  i had a lot of problems with nvidia drivers, not sure if they fixed it. Was a big problem
<rinaldi1> zever: i am waiting another 19 days to upgrade my other one, when the stable release is
<zever> rinaldi1, ok, i probably should wait too, i hope they solved the nvidia problem by then
<derspankster> I am waiting for final on my desktop. I'm running the beta on this laptop without many issues but my desktop has a nvidia card and I can't risk it.
<rinaldi1> derspankster: i risked it with another pc, but nvidia-glx-new messed it up. Fresh install worked fine though
<Turski> nvidia driver works fine
<derspankster> I do work on my desktop so I don't want to take any chances
<zever> I also have all my schoolwork on this desktop
<zever> Turski, which Nvidia card do you have?
<Turski> zever: 8800GT
<orvokki> Nvidia-glx-new should work fine with -rt kernels with Hardy. <3
<derspankster> Java is not working for me on my laptop and FF3 is a crash magnet right now as well.
<Turski> FF3 works fine for me
<derspankster> Turski: there are many reported bugs in FF3
<rinaldi1> yes i get a lot of crashed, particularly with multiple tabs
<derspankster> especially after kernal 2.6.24.15
<Turski> maybe, but i haven't noticed hardly any
<Turski> but i just updated to 2.6.24-15 and now this feels slower :/
<bod_> hey guys, when hardy is released will i have to do a full install again or will i just get all the updates through the update manager?
<Turski> at least boot felt
<rinaldi1> bod_: it will update
<penguin42> I have audio problems with non-gnome apps not being able to open /dev/snd/pcm* saying that it's busy - I've not seen that in YEARS - lsof shows pulseaudio has them open; how does one make non-pulse audio apps work?
<derspankster> bod_: personally, I'm doing a reinstall but you don't have to
<bod_> rinaldi1, cool, thanks dude,.,. erm, did anyone else havee problems with their system clock after the DST ?
<jbroome> i have a seperate /home so I may just reinstall too.  depends
<Sergeant_Pony> what file allows one to look at the soundcard info?
<jk_> how can i open/read files via ssh so far only text files
<nosrednaekim> jk_: nano,less, vim
<|DuReX|> pico
<|DuReX|> vi
<|DuReX|> :p
<|DuReX|> emacs
<|DuReX|> :p
<penguin42> cat
<penguin42> so no one else having problems with sound device being busy'?
<derspankster> penguin42: sorry, no
<penguin42> thanks for replying
<penguin42> it's most annoying - realplayer, mplayer, and amarok can't do anything
<jk_> nosrednaekim, that only read.open text files dont they
<nosrednaekim> eh?
<jk_> penguin42, what do you mean it cant do anthing
<penguin42> jk_: I'm getting errors saying the audio device is busy or that they can't open it
<Sergeant_Pony> i tried apt-get install alsamixer and got "couldn't find package alsamixer"
<jk_> its your sound card/module then penguin42
<penguin42> Sebastian: It seems to be in alsa-utils
<penguin42> jk_: Well I have pulse audio/rhythmbox running at the moment and that's fine - so the device is OK, it's just lost the ability to share the device
<derspankster> penguin: do you have a volume control?
<penguin42> nod
<derspankster> *penguin42
<derspankster> yes?
<penguin42> yes
<penguin42> It doesn't work well though since Hardy - it looks like it hasn't got the right mixer channels
<derspankster> when you double-click it, what do you see?
<penguin42> derspankster: It shows as Realtek ALC861 (OSS Mixer) and shows just a playback tab with Volume, Line-in, Microphone and CD
<conb123> im having trouble in ubuntu 8.04 with 2.6.24-12-generic kernel i hear a looping kind of beeping sound it sort of resembles the first split second of the startup sound
<conb123> oops
<conb123> sorry
<derspankster> penguin42: do you have the option of changing that?
<penguin42> derspankster: Changing what?
<penguin42> The mixer type?
<conb123> any ideas guys
<derspankster> under file -yes
<conb123> its very irritating
<penguin42> derspankster: Yeh, I see 3 pulse audio mixers - that are one slider each
<derspankster> penguin42: and no alsa?
<derspankster> penguin42: just trying to understand what you're seeing
<penguin42> derspankster: Correct; the 4 are labelled Realtek ALC861 (OSS Mixer), Playback ALSA PCM on front 0 via DMA (Pulseaudio mixer) and then 2 others for capture
<penguin42> derspankster: The 2 capture ones are also pulseaudo mixers 'Monitor source of ALSA PCM on Front 0 (ALC861 Analogue via DAM (Pulseaudio mixer)
<penguin42> and another the same except without 'Monitor source' - sorry that's a bit difficult; I can only see them with the menu up and I don't have focus so I can't type them then!
<derspankster> penguin42: did you upgrade to Hardy or do a new install?
<penguin42> derspankster: Are you curious about what I'm seeing on the account of the wrong mixer channels or the 'busy'?  It's an upgrade from a working Gutsy as of last week
<penguin42> I've done an upgrade today but not yet rebooted
<penguin42> sorry, update today
<penguin42> derspankster: lsof on /dev/snd/* is showing them all opened by pulseaudio
<penguin42> are there any pulseaudio tools/stuff
<arachnist> pavucontrol?
 * penguin42 finds pactl/pacmd/padsp
<derspankster> penguin42: audio works for me regardless of mixer enabled - hmmm?
<penguin42> derspankster: well I seem to be playing audio via rhythmbox somehow - I'm not sure if it's going via pulseaudio (it's not the standard rhythmbox build); so basic audio is OK, it's just device sharing that seems missing - unless I'm missing a module
 * penguin42 starts up a 'top' just in case gnome-power-managager goes nuts while I play with pulseaudio
<penguin42> hmm pulseaudio is taking up cpu so it must be playing via it
<richard__> I've got 8.04 ubuntu installed. Wifi will not connect. It recognizes my Athero's proprietary card. I've got it checked. In Networking it's set up but will not connect. 7.10 works fine. Whats with 8.04?
<Sergeant_Pony> this is very frustrating.... I have sound ALC861 oss mixer it works.... sometimes... any ideas..?
<hmuller> Is the vmmouse that's autoconfigured in xorg.conf now applicable mostly for Ubuntu in a VM?
<richard__> Any one home?
<penguin42> Sergeant_Pony: Same here; it seems it got broken in Hardy
<Sergeant_Pony> I can get sound on bootup and only on certain websites.
<Sergeant_Pony> it took me 2 weeks to get sound on 7.10
<hmuller> richard__: dunno, I don't own one of those
<Sergeant_Pony> I can't even adjust the volume anymore... it's either all the way up or muted
<penguin42> Sergeant_Pony: Same here
<Sergeant_Pony> ok... in sound setup I have only 2 choices 1 for playback and 1 for capture
<richard__> All I know is that 7.10 works great with my wifi card and 8.04 recognizes it but will not connect me up to the internet.
<penguin42> The old model=auto trick which fixed stuff on gutsy for me doesn't work here
<richard__> Atheros (is the chipset the card uses. . . )
<hmuller> richard__: what kind of messages are you getting in /var/log/syslog when attempting to connect?  That might provide a clue ...
<richard__> I'll have to get my laptop out and see. . . can't say for sure now. . . thanks for the tip.
<Sergeant_Pony> penguin42: did you figure out pulseaudio or are you using oss?
<richard__> Getting the laptop out now and getting it to boot up. ...
<penguin42> Sergeant_Pony: I'm not sure! pulseaudio seems to be running and I think esd stuff is going via it, I can't get mplayer to play stuff or amarok
<penguin42> Sergeant_Pony: mplayer seems to have a pulseaudio output module, xine doesn't seem to
<Sergeant_Pony> penguin42: I have pulseaudio running somewhat... I can play audio cd's so I have it working somewhat... oss I don't like...
<Sergeant_Pony> penguin42: on pulseaudio sound meter nothing moves when sound is playing.. don't figure
<penguin42> Sergeant_Pony: It looks like another attempt to change the whole way that sound works; that so far is just as bad as the old mess
<Sergeant_Pony> lol
<richard__> Looking at syslog it appears that eth0 is the only device that the software has been trying to access. My ath0  is nowhere  to be seen. I've got a wireless system and don't use eth0.
<richard__> weird
<|DuReX|> I want to debug hal, but I can't save 'hald --verbose=yes' to a file
<|DuReX|> any id's ?
<shadowhywind> hay all I did a kernel update today, but I told it not to update grub. Now i want to update grub to reflect the new kernel and can't figure out how, any ideas?
<|DuReX|> the output of that command .. :p
<|DuReX|> shadowhywind: update-grub
<shadowhywind> I tried that, and it didn't update it
<hmuller> richard__: I'll bet if you run ipconfig in a console, that it has probably autoconfigured your wireless interface as eth0, true?
<shadowhywind> update-grub says Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-15-generic, But it isn't found in the menu.lst
<richard__> hold on . . .let me see. . ..
<fromport> shadow: does it give a warning or an error after the "found kernel"
<eagles0513875> i have a question my hard ware is rather new and im having a tough time installing kubuntu would the next kernel release have the drivers for my hardware
<Sergeant_Pony> penguin42: really strange... if I pull up volume control preferences I only get realtek alc861 (oss mixer) no pulseaudio..
<shadowhywind> nope, it says updating the menu.lst.. Updating the default booting kernel. Done
<hmuller> eagles0513875: What hardware devices is the installation choking on?
<richard__> Looks like your right
<eagles0513875> just bout everything
<eagles0513875> if i dont have vista it wont even install for instance
<eagles0513875> on normal hardy
<richard__> what do I do to fix this?
<fromport> grep 2.6.24-15 /boot/grub/menu.lst   doesnt show up ?
<eagles0513875> installation cd it hangs on formatting my partitions cuz im guessing its looking for my drivers
<b4l74z4r> can i use the wine repositories for ubuntu gutsy gibbon in hardy heron?
<penguin42> Sergeant_Pony: I didn't think the pulseaudio ones appeared for me last week
<eagles0513875> 2ndly if i use the alternate it installs but it hangs on loading hardware devices cuz its looking for my vista partition for drivers
<eagles0513875> would the next kernel release fix those problems for me
<hmuller> richard__: first, preface all your comments to me specifically, it helps to catch your comments when the screen starts flying, just start typing "hmu" and then hit the tab key, then type whatever...
<Sergeant_Pony> penguin42 I like ubuntu and really would like to get this working... I need my sound ;)
<marsje> Hi. I want to rip CDs to mp3 with Sound Juicer in Hardy. Do I need to install any extra packages for this? Sound Juicer doesn't show the gstreamer MP3 profile...
<penguin42> Sergeant_Pony: Yeh!
<richard__> hmuller: ok. . .follow you
<shadowhywind> ok i solved my grub issues, hehe
<eagles0513875> this computer is an hp tablet tx1308nr with turion x2 2gb ram 160gb hdd winblows vista (yuck)
<penguin42> Sergeant_Pony: It always seems to take a few weeks to get audio to work on releases which sucks - it's not like we're using unusual hardware
<hmuller> richard__: great, now I can catch your comments, now back to syslog ...
<eagles0513875> reason i cant use gutsy is due to a pnp bios bug
<hmuller> richard__: what are they saying about the connection when you attempt to connect?
<Sergeant_Pony> true... I'm running it on a toshiba satellite laptop
<richard__> hum getting back into syslog
<pwuertz> hi! I drew a picture with openoffice-draw... and might have accidentally discovered a bug in gnome's svg rendering library... when opening the svg, the application seems to eat all of the available memory... you then have to kill the application 'somehow'
<pwuertz> i did this by switching to a console.. but a terminal opened before trying to open the svg might work as well
<pwuertz> would someone like to confirm this bug by opening this svg?
<pwuertz> http://www.students.uni-mainz.de/pwuertz/it/dangerous-svg.tar.bz2
<fromport> shadow: how ?
<pwuertz> I'm using ubuntu+1.. updated today
<richard__> hmuller: it appears that eth0 link is down, link not ready, deactivating device eth0. . .
<penguin42> richard__: Just try ifdown eth0 and then ifup eth0
<penguin42> richard__: hardy isn't bringing ether interfaces back up for me after resume
<protonchris> Sergeant_Pony: Is this the problem you are seeing?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/199847
<richard__> hmuller: Ok I'll try ifdown eth0 and ifup eth0 in console. . .
<hmuller> penguin42: I'm not sure his is a resume issue, I'm wondering if it is a router or authorization problem
<Sergeant_Pony> protonchris: 1 sec let me look
<penguin42> protocol1: Hmm that seems to be what I'm seeing
<penguin42> huhh?
<penguin42> protonchris: Hmm that seems to be what I'm seeing
<hmuller> richard__: take a look afterwards and see what /var/log/syslog reports
<orvokki> !info quodlibet
<ubotu> quodlibet (source: quodlibet): audio library manager and player for GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-2 (hardy), package size 15 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Sergeant_Pony> protonchris: yup, that's it
<penguin42> protonchris: However I think the default choice of mixer is only one of the two problems, the other is why the OSS Mixer doesn't work
<richard__> hmuller: I get ifdown is not configured and ifup eth0 ignoring unknown interface
<protonchris> Sergeant_Pony and penguin42:  It might be worth commenting on that bug.
<penguin42> protonchris: Just did
<richard__> hmuller: looks like i'm getting much of the same stuff with eth0. .. I dunno . . .maybe I should just wait til 8.04 becomes final and go back to 7.10. . . .
<hmuller> richard__: I'm out of ideas, you might want to google using the following search parameters: <wireless device> site:ubuntu.com
<Trewas> pwuertz: that opens as empty page in oodraw, nautilus shows the thumbnail ok though
<richard__> hmuller: thanks for your help. . .7.10 worked great with my card. I'll reinstall that and when 8.04 becomes final in 16 days hopefully it will have the fixes in it for my wireless. . . .
<Sergeant_Pony> protonchris: good idea, I think I will...
<pwuertz> Trewas: right... I got a thumbnail too... but did you try to open it?
<Sergeant_Pony> brb
<Trewas> pwuertz: actually oodraw does not seem to recognize it as a format it can open
<SilverDawn> why does ubuntu install powernowd when its only for amd's
<pwuertz> Trewas: no, I meant opening it by double-clicking on it
<penguin42> Wahoo! realplayer working
<pwuertz> Trewas: this should start up gthumb or eog
<protonchris> SilverDawn: because it isn't just for AMD anymore
<derspankster> penguin42: got it working then?
<penguin42> derspankster: There is a thing called 'padsp' that is a preload library for alsa/oss prgrams
<Trewas> pwuertz: ah, double-click opens eog which says coult not load image
<penguin42> derspankster: Rather like alsa-oss was; it's a grim grim grim hack but it works for realplayer
<elliotjhu1> Can someone give me an example of how to use pasuspender? PulseAudio makes audacity unuseable without it
<eoin09> hey could i get some advice on an issue that has totally screwed up ubuntu and prevented me doing anything?
<eoin09> i advise no one flips their screen 180 degrees
<elliotjhu1> eoin09: why? what actually happened?
<derspankster> penguin42: wonder why I was OK and you had to hack?
<eoin09> well i went into display options
<eoin09> and flipped it
<eoin09> which it did successfully but then everything except the cursor froze up
<elliotjhu1> ah
<penguin42> derspankster: Not sure; what are you using that is working?
<eoin09> now whenever i login it flips and freezes up
<elliotjhu1> teaches you not to flip it I suppose - I imagine you would fix it by changing your xorg.conf to stop it flipping
<eoin09> yes i was hoping there might be a solution
<derspankster> penguin42: alsa, pulse, all seem to work OK
<penguin42> derspankster: With what clients?
<eoin09> elliotjhul: is there something i can do by booting in recovery? (i am a bit of a novice)
<elliotjhu1> ctrl+alt+F1 login then sudo nano (wherever xorg.conf is kept - I can never remember) and search for rotation
<derspankster> audacious, audacity, realplayer, mplayer. etc.
<Sergeant_Pony> protonchris: we're making progress...
<butterfree> good day all... could somebody pretty please suggest a good alarm clock for gnome...
<pwuertz> Trewas: ok.. thats better than using all my memory and making the desktop unresponsive :/
<eoin09> so i hit ctrl alt F1 at login?
<penguin42> derspankster: what do you see in lsmod|grep snd
<elliotjhu1> yeah
<protonchris> Sergeant_Pony: nice
<eoin09> great thanks, i'll try that now
<elliotjhu1> it may or may not actually work, if it doesn't come back and ask again
<eoin09> ok thanks for your help, will do
<etcis> if I use the evdev driver for my MS wireless laser mouse 5000 the whole xorg server crashes when i push a certain button
<Sergeant_Pony> protonchris: the only thing I don't get is why only a master control and that's it?
<etcis> i get a "bad valuators" error message
<derspankster> penguin42: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62238/
<protonchris> Sergeant_Pony: not sure
<emma> Is it true that Hardy will come with a built in VM ?
<penguin42> derspankster: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62240/
<penguin42> derspankster: All the high level stuff seems to be there but you are using the i810 driver and I've got hda
<eoin09> elliot?
<eoin09> can anyone help me with getting ubuntu to forget the settings i configured, but before i log in? its freezing ever since i flipped the display 180 degrees (dont do this) the moment i login
<protonchris> eoin09: was there anything in your xorg.conf
<fromport> eoin: the login screenis "normal" or also 180degrees turned ?
<eoin09> the login sceen is normal thankfuly
<fromport> so it has to do with you user settings, not with the "system wide"
<insomninja> Has anyone got their wacom working as something else than a mouse?
<fromport> probably some setting in the .gnome2 subdir inside your homedirectory
<protonchris> fromport: ah.  good point.
<karmelek> anybody met the problem with canon cameras with memory cards - i can acces my card via canon s3 is
<karmelek> *cant
<eoin09> never done anything with xorg protonchris, i am just an average user not normally doing anything in programming
<eoin09> yes it's a user issue, can i get it to forget my setting?
<fromport> eoin: did you customize your X environmnt somehow ?
<protonchris> like fromport said the settings are stored in the .gnome2 directory
<eoin09> i made the deskbars translucent, changed what was on them
<eoin09> but nothing more
<protonchris> eoin09: well I suspect that there is some sort flip setting in your .gnome2
<eoin09> apart from a few clever graphical settings such as cube, it is how it was by default
<eoin09> is there a way i can get into that and fix it?
<eoin09> even if i had to return all settings at boot to default, at least i would be able to login and then rebuild my display from the ground up. is there a way to "reset" without wiping and reinstalling the beta?
<protonchris> eoin09: well, what I would try is:  login, wait for freeze, hit ctl-alt-1 and login at the console, the use this command to move your setting directory 'mv .gnome2 .gnome2_backup'
<Gnine> opening 34 tabs/webpages at once didnt crash FF3b4
<eoin09> protonchris: thanks, what will happen/what do i do then?
<protonchris> eoin09: after that reboot your machine and try to login.
<protonchris> eoin09: this will tell us if the rotating is controlled by a gnome config option.
<eoin09> ok thanks for all your help, assume all is well if i dont pop up again
<Gnine> you will
<eoin09> lol well here is the bug report if anyone is interested
<eoin09> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212308
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212308 in ubuntu "Freeze after flipping display 180deg (8.04b)" [Undecided,New]
<eoin09> ciao
<Ashex> Compiz keeps killing my remote session
<Ashex> what's the easiest way to make is stop starting when I login?
<prana> Sometimes when I'm on battery power, I notice the disk light on my laptop starts to blink about once per second. any hints on figuring out why?
 * penguin42 thinks I might actually have all my sound stuff working
 * penguin42 wonders how you stop Firefox 3 jumping to the current workspace when you do an 'openlink' in a terminal
<chloetwo> pressing mouse button kill X? wow lmfao
<derspankster> penguin42: congrats on the sound
<Sergeant_Pony> protonchris?
<chloetwo> mouses should be forbidden for ubuntu server edition
<ihasn> chloetwo, why?
<chloetwo> X too, and wireless network too
<protonchris> Sergeant_Pony: yes?
<penguin42> derspankster: There appear to be a few tricks; padsp is the king - it's a LD_PRELOAD hack (like alsa_oss), most things that use ESD seem to work
<orvokki> chloetwo: X libs not though.
<orvokki> chloetwo: Perfectly acceptable to remote X on a server.
<protonchris> penguin42: let me know if you figure out how to stop the firefox jumping.
<quentusrex> Is there a way to save my gnome session??? I want to reboot, but when I log in I want to to open all the windows, and stuff to the way I had it....
<Sergeant_Pony> protonchris: I have everything set for Pulseaudio and I have no sound except when I login
<Sergeant_Pony> protonchris: unless I don't have pulseaudio setup correctly
<penguin42> quentusrex: Yeh, go to the system menu, preferences, then sessions, there is an option to save current session
<ihasn> sergeant_pony, check your ouput. alsa could be fing up or something
<Sergeant_Pony> ihasn where?
<ihasn> system, prefences, sound
<Sergeant_Pony> the volume meter moves for pulseaudio just no sound
<eoin09> protonchris: " '.gnome2' no such file or directory"
<protonchris> eoin09: really.  Ok well that isn't it then.
<eoin09> lol i figured
<Sergeant_Pony> ihasn: everything is set for pulse audio
<eoin09> i should have another machine running soon
<eoin09> so i can be on irc
<eoin09> and ubuntu
<ihasn> try rebooting?
<Sergeant_Pony> I did 5x
<ihasn> i dunno
<Sergeant_Pony> ihasn all it has for chouces is OSS (realtek) or pulseaudio server
<eoin09> right now i am just on thw windows partition of this ubuntu machine so i cant do both at the same time
<ihasn> did your sound work before you tried messing with pulseaudio
<protonchris> eoin09: next I would probably look in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Sergeant_Pony> ihasn it works if I change it to ALC861 analog
<ihasn> you try alsa?
<protonchris> Sergeant_Pony: sorry.  I am out of ideas.
<Sergeant_Pony> I was told that pulseaudio takes the place of alsa
<Sergeant_Pony> thanks protonchris
<ihasn> not to my knowledge
<eoin09> grr i hope this gets fixed, i was hoping to 'convert' someone tomorrow
<prana> hm. i appear to have confused my /etc/fstab's swap UUID... how are the mappings in /dev/disk/by-uuid generated?
<Sergeant_Pony> ihasn: it has to be a config issue... maybe it doesn't like the sound card setup itself?
<protonchris> eoin09: at the login screen, click the session button and select failsafe gnome, then login.  Have you tried that?
<ihasn> is it a laptop your messing with?>
<Sergeant_Pony> ihasn: yup, toshiba satellite
<penguin42> Sergeant_Pony: Toshiba Equium here
<ihasn> yah sergeant, i have a satellite too and the sound cards are always finiky with ubuntu
<ihasn> i had to upgrade to 8.04 to get the sound to work
<penguin42> ihasn: You might be the first person who upgraded to 8.04 and got sound better :-)
<Sergeant_Pony> ihasn:  0 snd_hda_intel
<ihasn> yah penguin i was surprized
<ihasn> my sound seemed to work when i switched to the connexent adapter
<eoin09> protonchris: haven't tried that yet
<eoin09> protonchris:likely to work?
<protonchris> eoin09: worth a shot.
<eoin09> ok will do, thanks again
<ihasn> honestly i got lucky thats what it is..every time ubuntu wants to f with the sound im like hell no
<Sergeant_Pony>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Sergeant_Pony>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Sergeant_Pony> ihasn: any ideas?
<ihasn> you got me i peed myself when i got the sound working...it was luck
<Sergeant_Pony> figures ;)
<cppmonkey> I am getting an error when checking for updates, the SIG is invalid
<ihasn> cppmonkey restart
<cppmonkey> iahsn Ok ill try that
<cppmonkey> *ihasn
<eoin09> hey protonchris
<protonchris> eoin09: yeah
<eoin09> i'm in
<protonchris> eoin09: great.  I don't know why I didn't think of that sooner :)
<eoin09> now what do i do to access the default way?
<fromport> eon: congrats
<eoin09> everything looks the same here except for having lost all my clever appearance settings
<protonchris> eoin09: well, we need to figure out where that rotation is set
<protonchris> eoin09: let me look
<eoin09> thanks
<eoin09> what's this cppmonkey that's popped up as an irc tab?
<Sergeant_Pony> is there a helpfile or doc for pulse audio?
<Immersion> Hello, I was wondering if anyone would be kind enough to help me with setting up my Macbook's two finger tap to right click?
<cppmonkey> eoin09 I was just messing around to see if u could tell what OS someone was using
<eoin09> ah it is duracell
<Gnine> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Sergeant_Pony> thanks
<eoin09> successful?
<Ashex> how do I disable compiz from running on startup remotely?
<cppmonkey> eoin09, I dont know enough about IRC, its been years since Ive used it and then i use to use mIRC. and how come you said ah it is duracell?
<eoin09> haha Immersion, well i have to say well done for getting to the point where thats your biggest concern. i'm currently having to put a fresh install of OS:X on mine :)
<Jabroni5> what exactly is #ubuntu+1 relative to #ubuntu?
<Ashex> Jabroni5: #ubuntu+1 is about the next version of ubuntu
<Jabroni5> k, ty
<cppmonkey> support for 8.04 rather than 7.10
<chloetwo> next-gen ubuntu? :/
<Immersion> eoin09, Really? Why so? I just used bootcamp and refit, worked perfectly. :D
<Jabroni5> hah, haven't even reached for 8, nvm 8.04 :p
<eoin09> cpp: because i was wondering what this cpp that had popped up, then i saw a name update saying duracell was now cppmonkey
<chloetwo> 8 is year, and 4 is month
<eoin09> immersion: PPC lol
<Gnine> !topic | Jabroni5
<ubotu> Jabroni5: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Jabroni5> bootcamp ubutu vs. parallels bootcamp?
<Jabroni5> crud
<Immersion> eoin09, Or you're on them. :) Haha.
<Jabroni5> i mean ...."vs. parallels ubutu"
<Immersion> Bootcamp is better!
<eoin09> immersion: yes i tried to put 6.06 on
<Immersion> Parallels is a resource hog. :-/ Messed up your default apps.
<cppmonkey> eoin09 yea it was an alias my ex gave me....
<chloetwo> i was told that linux going to take over world, how soon i will be able to play gears of wars for PC in linux? like that game
<chloetwo> thx
<eoin09> immersion: managed to get it working on attempt two, but then i couldnt get it to boot into ubuntu, only osx, and osx went buggy all of a sudden
<Immersion> Are you maybe Partitioning it wrong?
<Jabroni5> i'm running mac pro "woodcrest" quad-core (late '06) w/ 6gb, and even setting Parallels as resource hog, OSX seems not to stutter using my regular slew of basic apps....
<cppmonkey> Is it possible to remote into an ubuntu machine without it being login?
<eoin09> immersion: wouldnt recognise my external drive properly and it wouldnt come out of sleep sometimes
<Immersion> I ENVY you, Jabroni5.
<eoin09> immersion: that's likely yes, i am a bit of a novice
<Jabroni5> :p
<Jabroni5> it's a sweet system, and yes i spent $2,499 + $699 for 20"
<Jabroni5> ...
<Immersion> Eoin09, This is my 2nd ever boot into linux, I am too.
<Jabroni5> 20" cinema, too
<Jabroni5> :(
<Immersion> jabroni5 Very awesome :) I'm on the Jan08 Macbooks.
<eoin09> immersion: using the wizard in the installer really messed things up so on attempt two i used apple's disk utility
<cppmonkey> jabroni5 24" Dell...
<Gnine> a $1000 barebone kit is more powerful than that
<eoin09> immersion: which worked but then, as i said, there were still issues. so i give up
<Immersion> eoin09 YEs, I heard the ubuntu one doesn't work with a OSX already installed.
<Jabroni5> aww, jealous of U then cpp :p
<cppmonkey> Jabroni5 =P
<eoin09> someone mention monitors? i just got a new 20" for £140, but it has to go back. it has a trigger happy on/off setting
<Jabroni5> this is true Gnine, i wasn't bragging initially, just setting a benchmark
<Immersion> Try to find a 3rd party app to make yourself a fat32 partition.
<cppmonkey> Jabroni5 shame I dont have a beast of a PC to go with it...
<eoin09> rather than pressing on/off, i just have to touch the monitor anywhere! which is excellent.
<Jabroni5> :p
<Immersion> Haha eoin09
<tgelter> any reason not to install the libc6 update this time around?
<Immersion> Could someone help me set up my rightclick? :-/
<eoin09> yeah... bumping into the desk hard enough does the trick too
<cppmonkey> eoin09, I got a 22" fujitsu from PC World of all places for £140
<eoin09> no way
<eoin09> thats amazing
<eoin09> i never even look at them
<Immersion> Haha.
<eoin09> this one is acer from amazon
<eoin09> not sure to replave or refund
<Immersion> I've decided my next computer will be a self built desktop beast. :)
<eoin09> anyone reccommend a monitor for £150 or less?
<Jabroni5> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Immersion> 22" fujitsu from PC World?
<Immersion> :)
 * Gnine finally got cue to -15-generic kernel upgrade
<eoin09> lol thats £150 now
<Immersion> Yay.
<eoin09> i wonder though do i want a screen that big
<Immersion> You said 150 or less!
<Jabroni5> oh, did you get that "right-click" help Immersion?
<Jabroni5> if you're in Parallels, i have u covere
<Jabroni5> *d
<Immersion> jabroni5, No. :(
<Jabroni5> k
<Immersion> I'm in a full Ubuntu boot.
<Jabroni5> ay
<eoin09> and it sounds pathetic, but the acer looks way cooler :)
<Immersion> Need to setup the macbooks two finger tap thing, so I can rightclick.
<Jabroni5> acer has been selling quality discount for eons tho
<Jabroni5> <-- approves of acer :)
<Immersion> Think you can help, Jabroni5?
<eoin09> wow pc world have the 22 inch acer for 250
<Jabroni5> with full ubuntu right click problem?
<Immersion> Yes.
<Gnine> rumor is acer bought gateway. and gateway had style
<Jabroni5> gosh, i wouldn't count on it --- i just haven't done it, so i'm not a good candidate -- thanks for asking tho :p
<eoin09> nooooo
<eoin09> not gateway
<eoin09> i have an issue there
<Immersion> Well it's mainly my question of, how to open the things I need to edit.
<Sergeant_Pony> is asound.conf needed?
<eoin09> they never work for more than 5 minutes in my presence
<Jabroni5> yes, i couldn't "unmount volume" without right-click earlier
<Jabroni5> which makes failed server connections a real hassle
<eoin09> protonchris: any progress? :)
<Immersion> Jabroni, do you know how I'd do this, maybe? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook#head-416529dc6edd6f93a12df4f0b4c71144441dcbce
<Jabroni5> with right-click on Parallels? no problem -- just adjust keyboard mapping -- it was a dumb mistake on my part, sry
<Immersion> Ah ok. :-/
<Jabroni5> :/
<dooglus> other than ubuntu-desktop and its dependencies, what does the ubuntu installer install?  can I find a list somewhere?
<dooglus> alternatively:  when I upgraded to hardy, the update-manager crashed halfway through, and didn't remove obsolete packages - how can I remove them now?
<Jabroni5> ouch
<Jabroni5> yes, get package list
<dooglus> Jabroni5: taking to me?
<Jabroni5> <-- doesn't have list *sniff*
<Immersion> Any awesome apps that someone could reccomend to me?
<Gnine> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<dooglus> Immersion: what for?
<Jabroni5> to check for list of packages to recover for hardy mid-install crash
<eoin09> ooh apps, i am looking for a dvd ripper so i can put my dvds on my ipod
<Immersion> dooglus, really, anything. I'm new to Ubtuntu (and Linux) and want to find some neat stuff to play with.
<Gnine> !preference
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dooglus> Immersion: try "synfigstudio" - it's a 2D animation package
<Immersion> Ok
<Immersion> So, sudo apt-get install synfigstudio?
<eoin09> fair enough Gnine, but is there something that does what I am looking to do?
<dooglus> Immersion: yes.  you might need to enable the 'universe' repository first, if you didn't already
<Immersion> Ok
<Gnine> use synaptics, eoin09
<Gnine> to search .. that is
<Jabroni5> any suggestions for getting the best video performance possible out of ubuntu 7.1
<Immersion> Thanks, dooglus.
<Jabroni5> max to 64mb VRAM?
<Immersion> Run in Bootcamp?
<Jabroni5> yeh, surely u're right
<Immersion> Jabroni, run in Bootcamp with your full card?
<Jabroni5> but Paraellels just enabled openGL with latest release
<eoin09> Gnine: thanks i presume thats a search tool i can download using add/remove?
<Immersion> Haha. :-P
<Gnine> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Jabroni5> yah, i may do so -- i JUST bought parallels cus of improved graphics performance tho
<dooglus> Immersion: I'm biased - that's the package I work on mostly :)
<Jabroni5> ty uboto help
<Immersion> Dooglus, I'll try it! :)
<Jabroni5> ty neway doog
<Immersion> Can anyone show me through the steps on how I'd do this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook#head-416529dc6edd6f93a12df4f0b4c71144441dcbce  I'm a Linux newb. :-/
<omar> Guys how can I change my IP address?
<akk> Immersion: You basically need to be talked through how to edit that file, I guess?
<Immersion> akk, Yes. Basically.
<hewhocutsdown> Have a question regarding the Drobo device from Data Robotics. It's a RAID device of sorts that connects via USB and acts as a single hard drive.
<Immersion> akk, This is my 2nd ever boot into Linux, so I don't really know how I's edit the file... I tried going into the control panel.
<hewhocutsdown> Have posed the question in the Ubuntu Forums already, but there is nothing there applicable to my situation, no response to my thread
<hewhocutsdown> The device loads automatically, mounts to /media/Jrobo under gutsy. On upgrade to Hardy Heron using the upgrade manager, the device no longer loads or mounts
<hewhocutsdown> My other USB hard drive (a mere 80GB, powered by USB) loads up fine, shows as an 80GB volume.
<eoin09> new minor issue if anyone can help- when i crashed before i was adding Konqueror, when i tried adding again i got this- E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<eoin09> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<omar> Guys how can I change my IP address?
<eoin09> what do i do now?
<Immersion> No idea, Eoin09. Maybe you should manually run it?
<hewhocutsdown> i have the outputs to dmesg and lsusb if that is of any use
<akk> Immersion: hmm, actually I don't use the gnome desktop, but I could talk you through it using a little commandline stuff, if you don't mind that
<Immersion> Sure, I'm not afraid of command line. :)
<eoin09> how do i manually run it?
<akk> Immersion: Okay, start by getting a terminal to type in
<eoin09> i cant run synaptics as a result now
<hewhocutsdown> not really sure how to interpret the results though
<Immersion> Done.
<Iolaus> Hey all, I'm attempting to install Ubuntu 8.04 and the installation hangs (or at least I stop getting any display) unless I use safe graphics mode.  My video is Intel 965.  Does anyone have a suggestion or at least a way to show the commands being executed during install (instead of the progress graphic) to see if I can maybe catch the problem?
<Jabroni5> if you can get terminal to show during install, you can override
<akk> Immersion: First let's make a backup of the file, in case anything goes wrong
<Iolaus> Jabroni5: how do I get the terminal to show during install?
<akk> Immersion: You can do that with: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.sav
<Immersion> Akk, should we do this over a private thing?
<Jabroni5> ...looking for post...
<Iolaus> Jabroni5: Thanks :)
<akk> Immersion: yeah, maybe best, though I was sorta hoping someone would notice this and say "Oh, there's a way to do it in gnome ..." :)
<Immersion> I got this: cp: cannot stat '/etc/x11/xorg.conf': No such file or Directory.
<akk> Immersion: Capitals are important ... it's X11, not x11
<Immersion> Oh, didn't know that.
<orvokki> *cough*
<orvokki> bicyclist: Yays, all my Hardy problems have been solved. ^^
<bicyclist> Great, what was the reason ?
<Jabroni5> Iolaus: This may not be it, but perhaps it'll help you...
<Jabroni5> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=677403&highlight=delete+server+connect
<orvokki> bicyclist: I had two proprietary nvidia drivers installed, somehow.
<Immersion> akk, I am in pm with you.
<Iolaus> thanks Jabroni5, I'll take a look
<eoin09> i am in terminal, i am the only user on this machine and i just got " requested operation requires superuser privilege". how do i grant myself that?
<orvokki> Managed to get my system cleaned up after the next kernel upgrade.
<Immersion> sudo?
<bicyclist> I see. Good to hear that you now can continue with betatesting !
<Jabroni5> it helped me work through a GUI problem installing 7.10 from scratch
<orvokki> bicyclist: Or rather, two proprietary kernel modules. 72.* or whatever and 169.12. It refused to start X because I had a conflict between nvidia-glx-new and the kernel module.
<bicyclist> Well i had my nvidia-glx-new removed due to problems with the shadow colors
<orvokki> Ahm.
<Jabroni5> it was the "sudo killall gdm" command i thought might help, Iolaus...gl
<Sergeant_Pony> is asound.conf required in 8.04?
<Immersion> Oh, man, I think akk went afk.
<Iolaus> Jabroni5: I've got the terminal showing now so hopefully I'll get some more info :)
<akk> Immersion: I'm still here, but you haven't said whether you've done the cp or are ready for another step
<Immersion> I told you in the PM.
<akk> Immersion: I haven't gotten any msgs from you
<akk> you sure it was me you PMed?
<Immersion> You PM'd me and I responded.
<Jabroni5> Iolaus: GL!
<Immersion> akk, Anyways, it worked.
<Immersion> As far as I can tell.
<akk> Immersion: your pm doesn't seem to have made it here
<Immersion> Odd.
<akk> Immersion: Anyway, we need to figure out what editor you have installed; so try this: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<akk> (maybe someone here knows what gui text editor is installed by default?)
<Immersion> It is open.
<Immersion> Synaptic?
<Jabroni5> gedit 2.20.3
 * orvokki guesses for gedit
<Jabroni5> w/ ubutu 7.1
<Immersion> Gedit opened.
<orvokki> !info gedit
<ubotu> gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.0-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 717 kB, installed size 2680 kB
<akk> Immersion: Okay, scroll down and look for Section "InputDevice"
<Jabroni5> mine is from a 7.04 upgrade to 7.10
<Immersion> There are many "Section "Inputdevices"" for my keyboard etc.
<akk> Immersion: There will probably be several ... look for one for the mouse, it'll probably say something like "Configured Mouse"
<Immersion> Akk, there is one called Section "InputDevice"
<Immersion> 	Identifier	"Synaptics Touchpad"
<Adys> Anyone else having problems with menus since last update?
<akk> oh, you already have a touchpad section! cool
<Adys> All my menus are transparent in gnome now
<Immersion> Apparently :D
<Adys> (cant see them but can still guessclick)
<akk> Immersion: Okay, and what you're trying to do is get 2-finger taps to work like a right click?
<Immersion> So I put my second finger on and click and it is a right click.
<Immersion> And, if possible do that whole 2 fingers on makes it scroll
<akk> Immersion: okay, the example in the page you gave has a section on "Multi-finger taps" -- you probably want the first two lines of it
<bhsx> is there anything i need to do to get full use out of a core2 duo?
<Immersion> Oh, there is an example thing.
<Immersion> That does it
<akk> Immersion: (I guess the 3rd line is for if you want 3-finger taps to be middle button)
<Immersion> Should I just try that, akk?
<Jabroni5> i'd ask same question bhsx
<bhsx> or is there support for core2 by default?
<akk> Immersion: Yes, put in the first two lines ... or all three if you want
<Jabroni5> k
<akk> Immersion: and there's an example there for 2-finger scrolling, so you might want to put that in too
<Immersion> Ya.
<Immersion> I put it in
<bhsx> Jabroni5: did you get an answer?
<akk> Immersion: then just save and exit (probably in the File menu somewhere)
<tyler_d> anyone network vpn savy?
<Jabroni5> nopers bhsx, i'm just hovering
<akk> Immersion: and you'll have to restart X (log out and log back in should do it) to see the change
<tyler_d> unknown error connecting to a pptp vpn?
<Immersion> Ok, akk. I'll be back/
<Jabroni5> ....i don't use a VPN, but surely would given the circumstance...
<rpedro> is the latest kernel bugged? I get an error about loading HAL
<Sergeant_Pony> does anyone know if asound.conf is needed or required for hardy?
<youngmusicorg> hey. I just tried to start apache, and found out another process is already using that port. lsof -i :80 tells me it's called 'iroffero'. I've never heard of that though. What is this?
<bhsx> Jabroni5: i did a uname -a and it looks like it's an SMP kernel by default
<bhsx> so i think we're fine
<bhsx> uname -a
<bhsx> Linux bhsx-desktop 2.6.24-15-generic #1 SMP Fri Apr 4 03:48:31 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<bhsx> and that's on a box with 1 core :)
<bhsx> so dual core should be using both just fine
<hewhocutsdown> try again....could anyone help me with a question regarding external USB storage devices? I have two, both worked under gutsy, only one works under hardy heron
<Jabroni5> ty bhsx
<bhsx> yw
<bhsx> hewhocutsdown: what is it that's not working?
<Immersion> Hey, akk.
<syke_> yea?
<Immersion> Now when I put two fingers on it changes screens. :-/
<Jabroni5> lol
<akk> Immersion: oy! oh, well
<Immersion> It scrolls though!
<Immersion> Perfectaly scrolls
<Immersion> Just can't right click
<akk> Immersion: Now you know how to edit the file, so you can fiddle with different settings ... maybe you'll find one that works.
<Immersion> aha ok
<Jabroni5> Immersion, you're running Ubuntu on X11?
<akk> Immersion: I've found the synaptics stuff a bit buggy here, but my vaio has an alps trackpad, not a synaptics
<hewhocutsdown> I have a Data Robotics Drobo....it's kind of like Netgear's ReadyNAS, in that it's a RAID-like storage device that can store up to 4 drives
<hewhocutsdown> it connects via a USB 2.0 cable to my PC
<Immersion> I'm running a GNOME Ubuntu.
<hewhocutsdown> worked without a hitch, auto-mounted under gutsy
<hewhocutsdown> I ran the gnome upgrade manager last night to test out heron
<Immersion> akk, What was the file again? /etc/X11/conf.xorg?
<hewhocutsdown> everything works perfectly except for the Drobo
<hewhocutsdown> my smaller USB hard drive works fine, automounts, but it's only 80GB
<hewhocutsdown> the Drobo is ~2TB
<bazhang> xorg.conf Immersion
<hewhocutsdown> brb, baby is waking up
<Immersion> bazhang, thanks.
<bazhang> no worries Immersion ;]
<akk> Immersion: xorg.conf ... or just bookmark that page, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook#head-416529dc6edd6f93a12df4f0b4c71144441dcbce
<akk> wow, that's quite an anchor, wonder what produced that?
<Jabroni5> hah
<akk> guess that's something ubuntu's wiki does
<RoAkSoAx> hi all, does anyone of you have had a problem with multimedia keyboard?? for me, it ws working fine untill the number pad stopped working and now just the arrows of that pad work... any ideas?
<Jabroni5> my num pad doesn't work
<Jabroni5> i'm a mac user, under parallels
<penguin42> my numeric keypad works (if I turn on numlock) - Tosh laptop with an external keyboard
<Immersion> Shit.
<Jabroni5> nvm, numlock/clear worked great :p
<Immersion> I dragging my window up into the top menubar :-/
<hewhocutsdown> sorry about that bhsx
<hewhocutsdown> i'm back now
<RoAkSoAx> my numpad doesn´t work either, not even turning on numlock
<Immersion> AHAH!
<Immersion> It works
<Immersion>  :D
<Jabroni5> grats immers
<syke_> er
<Immersion> Haha yess.
<Jabroni5> so you have right click?
<syke_> I just went to do an update and it wants to remove my firefox package
<syke_> anyone else seeing this?
<Immersion> Yes I do, Jabroni.
<Jabroni5> nope, i updated a package thismorning, and no firefox removal syke
<syke_> hrm
<syke_> firefox-3.0?
<Jabroni5> 2.0.0.13, actually
<syke_> ah
<syke_> maybe they're ditching the firefox-3.0 beta pkg?
<Immersion> I love how when I drag a window it flows.
<Jabroni5> i'm only on Gutsy, sry
<syke_> not sure why they would do that, though...
<syke_> oh
<syke_> I was talking about Hardy :)
<Jabroni5> sry, i may have to change channels
<Immersion> I don't see a firefox package removal.
<Jaymac> Anyone with an intel 3945abg wireless controller able to connect wirelessly?
<Jaymac> I can't get on either secured or unsecured networks
<nemo> Neat thing in Firefox 3 on my hardy machine
<Jabroni5> ay capt. :)
<nemo> Firefox appears to understand sftp:// URLs
<Jabroni5> lucky
<Jabroni5> :p
<nemo> I think I'm going to make a website of all SFTP URIs :)
<Immersion> akk, Thank you so much for your help.
<hewhocutsdown> bhsx?
<nemo> hm. I suppose if the URI is relative, that would work implicitly.
 * nemo tests
<syke_> weird
<syke_>   firefox-3.0: Depends: xulrunner-1.9 (>= 1.9~b4~) but it is not going to beinstalled
<syke_> E: Broken packages
<syke_> that's what I get when I try to install firefox-3.0 now
<nemo> yep
<nemo> works fine. cool.
<akk> Immersion: you're welcome ... I hope you find a good combo of options
<Turski> syke_: install xulrunner then
<syke_> it *is* installed
<syke_> ii  xulrunner-1.9  1.9~b5+nobinon XUL + XPCOM application runner
<syke_> removing xulrunner to reinstall wants to remove the universe
<Immersion> I'm trying to understand why when I have one finger down, and put another one down about 2 seconds later, it switches workspaces.
<derspankster> FF3 has been removed by update manager
<syke_> derspankster: yes, but why?
<nemo> I love the fact that bash tab-completes sftp/scp
<Gnine> cd trays are not cup holders
<nemo> ... once keychain is installed of courswe
<nemo> of course
 * penguin42 finds it gently amusing that firefox is listed as a lightweight web browser
<derspankster> syke_: my guess is because it was so buggy and won't be final for Hardy release anyway
<syke_> I am finding it to work quite well, actually
<penguin42> people finding it buggy? It seems ok to me, I've had one rendering issue
<hewhocutsdown> i'll come back later i think
<syke_> I've been using it over a year on linux and windows, and these days it's as good as ff2 wrt stability
<syke_> but anyways
<penguin42> (although I don't like the more verbose history list - it just means you don't see as much)
<eoin09> yes mine wont boot unless in safe mode penguin, if you refer to 8.04 lol
<syke_> the issue appears to be a weird mismatch between xulrunner
<penguin42> syke_: And the devs won't fix anything that breaks in ff2
<derspankster> well, I, for one have had issues, but I do like FF3
<DaSkreech> Hello
<penguin42> hi
<Immersion> So how would i go about mapping my keyboard?
<DaSkreech> is Firefox b5 broken?
<penguin42> haha
<syke_> penguin: correct. and at this point, they're barely fixing anything in ff3. their acid3 score has been @ 70 for a few months now while other browsers have made great strides.
<penguin42> we were just talking about firefox
<DaSkreech> Updates remove Firefox b4 and then can't install B5 since xulrunner1.9 conflict
<syke_> daskreech: correct
<Gnine> !poll
<syke_> how to fix? :)
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Turski> is there b5 in repos?
<DaSkreech> syke_: how long till its resolved?
<penguin42> syke_: Yeh someone at work pointed out that while everyone else was getting it right ff guys were just arguing about the tests
<DaSkreech> Turski: yes but you can't install it
<Turski> oh
<derspankster> guess we'll just have to live without it
<DaSkreech> syke_: known issue being worked on?
<syke_> penguin: some of the tests were slightly off, or swayed one way when the standard was ambiguous. but, all of those have been resolved and that's why the other browsers moved forward
<syke_> daskrrech: no idea if ti's being worked on, I just noticed it myself
<syke_> and was asking for a fix
<Jabroni5> i just plumb like firefox :/
<DaSkreech> :-)
<derspankster> asking and getting are two entirely different things
<syke_> derspankster: is this #debian? ;)
<derspankster> syke_: let me check
<syke_> usually ubuntu/canonical folks are nice, especially to paying customers :)
<syke_> and people who expend the effort to help test
<Gnine> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<derspankster> oh, it'll be OK, I was missing my extensions anyway
<Immersion> http://quester.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-SS-79832545 That's a cool looking desktop
<syke_> are there no canonical folks or package maintainers in the channel?
<Gnine> !free
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Immersion> Are there any Linux replacements for something like Lightroom or Aperture? Aka, a RAW processing?
<b4l74z4r> have wine 0.9.59 made it to the hardy repositories yet?
<dotech> i'm testing the hardy installer and it is having issues creating and formatting partitions
<snowolf> b4l74z4r: in #winehq they generally advise to use their repositories
<Meshezabeel> something strange happened. I 'double-clicked' on the update manager icon in the panel. It opened up two update managers right beside each other.
<dotech> yet 7.10 has no issues with that
<Meshezabeel> dotech, what issues you having?
<b4l74z4r> snowolf, at the wine home page i can only find packages for gutsy gibbon, can i install those on hardy?
<dotech> when it creates the partitions the devices corresponding with those partitions are not created in /dev
<snowolf> b4l74z4r: you should be able to do so
<dotech> for example, i have /dev/sda, it creates partition #1 and the installer's call to mke2fs fails because it can't find /dev/sda1
<syke_> snowolf: yes, because release versions of ubuntu stop updating. hardy's been keeping up with winehq releases so far, though.
<dotech> the device is in /sys/block/sda/sda1
<dotech> i'm not sure why the device for the partition isn't being created in /dev
<dotech> i compared it to 7.10 and the device is created properly
<binarical-app> I updated my 710 system to 804 (i followed a wiki where repos for hardy were added) i am happy that my system isnt broken :D However i am experianceing strangeness. on DE login there are multiple natulus windows flashed . otherwise the bar with "quit", "minimise" and "fullscreen" options are missing from all launched applications. "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" return as null. Per graphical update manager, a partial 
<dotech> im not sure which i'm going to stick with yet but i figured i may as well provide some testing feedback for the installer
<dotech> i did eventually get hardy to create the /dev/sda1 device by rebooting and trying it a few times
<timo> hows the volume mixer in hardy ?
<Gnine> wine 0.9.58-0ubuntu2 is the current version in 8.04 repositories
<|DuReX|> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/209971
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 209971 in linux "[Hardy Regression] cx22702 no longer works" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<timo> i been told its as good if not better then vista 1
<|DuReX|> bug fixxed !!!
<dotech> Meshezabeel: it seems as though the kernel or udev aren't working together properly
<binarical-app> Gnine: i can tell you that if you want wine to run, you will have to use an older version
<binarical-app> Gnine: for hardy
<daroou> hello, is it possible to prevent the ubuntu (hardy heron) installer from installing grub to the mbr?
<Meshezabeel> dotech, yeah, I have not heard of this problem before
<orkun> hey there - now we have pulseaudio we should be able to equalize things - right? how?
<daroou> I would like the boot record to be installed only on sdb not sda
<orkun> daroou, yes
<orkun> daroou, the final step you can choose where and even not to
<orkun> under advanced - where it shows you the settings you chose again
 * Gnine is currently using 0.9.58-0ubuntu2 without issues
<dotech> the interesting thing is that it is creating the partitions, fdisk shows them properly and the device under /sys/block/sda/sda1 is created
<orkun> where you can choose to participate in the package survey etc daroou
 * binarical-app thinks Gnine knows what shes doing 
<Immersion> So, I know this is a stupid question, but what is the difference between 64 bit and 32 bit? I know 64 bit is "Better" but why?
<daroou> orkun, many thanks
<h3sp4wn> Immersion: You can use 16 registers instead of 8
<binarical-app> Immersion: 64 bit refers to modern technology , where double cpus can be used together . the 32 bit sysstem refers to singular cpus
<dotech> Immersion: you can directly map to 2^64 - 1 (~18pb) bytes of memory instead of 2^32 - 1 (4gb)
<Gnine> !64
<Immersion> Oh Ok.
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<orkun> binarical-app, so wrong :)
<Meshezabeel> Immersion, but only install 64-bit version if your processor supports it
<Immersion> So it's good I got the AMD64 bit instead of the 32 bit ubuntu for my Core Duo?
<dotech> with 32-bit registers the processor can't directly access any memory over 32-bits long, so it will make it considerably faster on systems with over 4gb of ram
<timo> Any screenshots of  the volume mixer in hardy ? please ?
<orkun> Immersion, it is probably bad if you even have to ask the question
<dotech> Immersion: it depends, with <=4gb of ram you will see 8-12% improvement
<orkun> Immersion, 64bit has got more bugs
<Immersion> orkun, I know.
<dotech> with greater than 4gb, you will see even better performance
<Immersion> Ah, ok Dotech.
<orkun> Immersion, and not being a power user you will not notice the difference
<h3sp4wn> 8-12% where do you get from
<h3sp4wn> and what about all the assembler optimised stuff for i386
<dotech> benchmark tests :), not sure where i saw it
<Immersion> orkun I'm trying to learn it all. :)
<orkun> Immersion, use http://www.google.com/search?q=64bit+vs+32bit&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a for further advantages
<orkun> start with 32bit
<orkun> until you are used to debugging processes if you are totally new
<dotech> h3sp4wn, 64-bit processors can run 32-bit instructions
<dooglus> I just updated and firefox got uninstalled
<Gnine> 64bit OS is more efficient on a 64bit architecture.. duh..
<dooglus> will a new browser be taking its place?
<h3sp4wn> dotech: Always ?#
<orkun> yes Gnine - if everything works
<h3sp4wn> Gnine: That is not true
<orkun> and only under special occasions
<Immersion> dooglus, really? I just updated and firefox is still there. :-/
<orkun> other things take up more disk space this way
<dooglus> Immersion: try again?
<dotech> yea, its like trying to put 12 eggs in a 24-capacity egg basket, it works
<orkun> which can be quite bad - especially if you are new to it you can mess things up
<Immersion> dooglus, Wel, I want firefox to be there haha.
<dooglus> Immersion: or maybe the mirror I'm using is out of date, I don't know.  it didn't disappear an hour ago
<dotech> or i guess 32 eggs in a 64 egg basket haha
<derspankster> dooglus: yes IE6
<h3sp4wn> Gnine: The situation with x86_64 is the exception (hence the reason large parts of Solaris are 32 bit and only 64 bit when it makes sense)
<Gnine> h3sp4wn: google is thy friend
<dotech> what is considerably faster is floating point operations
<dooglus> derspankster: ha
<dooglus> I see: "firefox-3.0: Depends: xulrunner-1.9 (>= 1.9~b4~) but it is not going to be ins..."
<dotech> and more precise
<dooglus> and "Installed: 1.9~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1"
<dotech> anyone familiar with pulseaudio?
<dotech> i have it set as my default audio device, when i click "test" i hear the tones, however nothing else has audio output
<IppatsuMan> I've just did a clean install of Kubuntu Hardy and bash completion doesn't work as expected (e.g. it doesnt complete "sudo aptit<TAB>"). Is this a bug that anyone else is experiencing? Should I file a bug on launchpad?
<dotech> q
<binarical-app> dotech:orkun is asking in the ubuntu channel for you
<dotech> wrong keyboard :\
<dotech> binarical-app: ok thanks
<Meshezabeel> dotech, totem doesn't play audio either?
<dotech> i've onyl tried some websites in ffx3 and in the sound control panel there's a "Sounds" tab for the events
<dotech> when i click "Play" there i don't  hear the sounds either
<orkun> but alsa works?
<dotech> i did listen to /bin/bash by piping it into /dev/dsp1 and /dev/audio1 and that works
<h3sp4wn> IppatsuMan: if you just source it then what happens
<dotech> alsa doesn't appear to work either
<dotech> i set my audio card as the default device too
<timo> any one know if hardy will have any thing as good as this http://jkontherun.blogs.com/jkontherun/images/voume_mixer.jpg
<Meshezabeel> dotech, can you hear sound from youtube?
<orkun> you should maybe first get alsa running - did it work with gutsy dotech ?
<dotech> orkun, if i set alsa as the Sound playback device it works, so does pulse audio, and USB Decoder
<dotech> i just installed gutsy and have the same problem
<IppatsuMan> h3sp4wn: sorry, I don't understand. What should I try to do?
<dotech> Meshezabeel, i can't get flash working in ffx3 :\
<h3sp4wn> IppatsuMan: . /etc/bash_completion
<orkun> again - your test audio under settings works - regardless which setting?
<dotech> i tried reinstalling libflash and a few other things
<orkun> what does not work
<dotech> the video isntantly says "Play again"
<dotech> without ever playing it
<orkun> at youtube?
<orkun> does not that even include 2 seconds?
<dotech> yep, and i knwo people  have had this happen before it's in the bug list
<IppatsuMan> h3sp4wn: bash: /etc/bash_completion: No such file or directory
<h3sp4wn> timo: OSS4 works in a similar way but only if the apps support the new api
<dotech> maybe 2 seconds, its quick
<dotech> 1-2
<dotech> i dont see any video though
<orkun> have the same problem
<orkun> is it each time?
<h3sp4wn> IppatsuMan: Is the bash-completion package installed ?
<orkun> then it just pauses?
<dotech> no matter what video, it just pops up with a black window with the controls and it says "Play again" at the top
<dotech> no playback at all
<Meshezabeel> dotech, how did you install flash? when you first connect to a webpage requiring flash, a bar at the top asks you to install missing plugins, this is the best way to install it
<IppatsuMan> h3sp4wn: no, it isn't. I thought that it should be included in the default install
<dotech> yes i did that
<dotech> then i tried a bunch of other things that probably made it worse :)
<orkun> for me strg+alt+delete helps, as this problem only occurs after some use(i think it is about gstreamer/totem) - a friend of mine - who had this problem all the time - contacted mozillasupport, dotech , which stated they should delete the cache which seemed to work
<dotech> i'll reinstall hardy since i have the same audio problem in 7.10, i wanted hardy in the first place
<dotech> should take 15 minutes
<dotech> hmm i should try that, clear private data?
<orkun> another guess is it could be caused by flashplayer-pulseaudio plugin(a wild guess by me) since this is the only change i could think of - flash uses pulseaudio instead of alsa for me now
<Meshezabeel> dotech, good luck, I am using hardy 64bit and have had little problem with it. It seems to work better than gutsy.
<dotech> yea thats what i installed yesterday
<orkun> clear private data opens a dialogue where cache is one option
<dotech> other than the paritioning problem it installed great
<orkun> you should be able to keep things like history and stored passowrds dotech
<dotech> ok
<Meshezabeel> dotech, you could also always use 7.10 disc to partition and then 8.04 to install
<ToddEDM> hows hardy coming along guys?... what are some of the major differences?
<orkun> but try that out first - that is every advice i could give good luck
<dotech> hmm true
<orkun> ToddEDM, everything seems to work magically
<orkun> like sound issues, flash fullscreen and stuff
<dotech> ok i'll try it
<ToddEDM> lol, awesome, just what i need
<orkun> for details check out ubuntu page
<ToddEDM> magic
<dotech> really what i was trying to get working was Sirius
<orkun> it is what happened for me and for many users in this channel
<dotech> once i get my music i can work through the rest of the bugs stress free :)
<ToddEDM> when is hardy set to be released?
<Meshezabeel> dotech, also, try a non-web audio app and see if you can get sound working, if your only problem is in ff, you know it is a ff/plugin problem
<xtknight> !schedule | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: A shedule of Hardy Heron (8.04) release dates can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<xtknight> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Meshezabeel> ToddEDM, there is a countdown on the main ubuntu page
<orkun> now once i plugin headphones ToddEDM , normal speakers just get muted - i could not switch speaker/headphone playback with gutsy even with a reboot
<dotech> Meshezabeel, yea I tried a few things, anything that let me pick the specific device "/dev/dsp1" worked
<xtknight> any ideas why this is happening? (ubuntu hardy, ff3.0b4) http://img31.picoodle.com/img/img31/4/4/4/f_bigfontsm_e41c2be.jpg
<xtknight> the big previous/next buttons to be specific
<ToddEDM> orkun:  my laptop did that automatically
<dotech> Meshezabeel: anything that didn't have the option to specifically choose the device didn't work
<xtknight> it's worse on some webpages even, the whole page except one or two fonts has big text.  i assume my 'default text size' is at fault but it's just free sans/16pt
<orkun> now mine too :)
<ToddEDM> but its cool nonethelesss
<Meshezabeel> dotech, so, would the other apps work by default, or would you always have to change the audio device?
<orkun> before it did not work
<dotech> Meshezabeel, i had to pick the device because it was defaulting to my onboard sound
<orkun> anyway i can equalize things ANYhow?(without xmms and jackd preferrably). please i really need this :>
<dotech> even though alsa was using my USB decoder as the default card
<dotech> Meshezabeel, thats why i was asking about pulseaudio, do i have to set a default card there too?
<syke_> immersion: another reason is the extra registers. 32bit ubuntu/dbian compiles for i486, which gcc models with fewer registers and a fraction of the cache of amd64
<h3sp4wn> dotech: You can tell pulse the sink to use using the pulseaudio applet
<Meshezabeel> dotech, not sure, I only have one audio card so never ran into that problem
<syke_> those two things can make for significantly better loop optimization and inlining heuristics, sometimes resulting  smaller code that is also much faster
<dotech> h3sp4wn, how can i access that applet?
<h3sp4wn> I think its - paman
<dotech> Meshezabeel, i'm pretty sure this is just a problem caused by my multiple cards, i really only have an onboard card and a USB headphone amp which is a USB DAC that ubuntu is detecting properly
<h3sp4wn> I am not 100% certain though
<dotech> h3sp4wn, thanks i'll look into it
<mluser> Is there a reason why firefox3 was uninstalled from my hardy installation?
<syke_> mluser: there's a problem with xulrunner-1.9 deps -- many people are having the issue, but no fix has been proposed yet :( :(
<syke_> maybe one of the ops should put this in the  topic?
<LibertyShadow> Epiphany isn't too bad
<LibertyShadow> :D
<mluser> syke_: Ok.. thank you
<dotech> this time hardy created the partitions properly, go figure :)
<dotech> must be a kernel / udev problem
<netcrusher88> okay, so upgrading xulrunner to b5 automatically uninstalled my firefox b4 install... is there an eta on firefox b5 in the repos? just curious
<Meshezabeel> lol dotech, must be a glitch in the matrix :)
<dotech> haha
<dotech> so this time when i open firefox, i should only have ot install the plugin through it for flash
<viator> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<dotech> but which one do i install?  the GNU SWF player or Adobe non-free?
<netcrusher88> personally i'd advise adobe
<dotech> ok i'll pick that one then
<netcrusher88> gnash just isn't quite there if you ask me
<Gnine> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<dotech> if the videos still don't display properly i'll assume its due to my sound issues
<dotech> i think flash was working
<dotech> since the player did appear on youtube at least
<Meshezabeel> yes, I've had better luck with adobe too
<viator> the bcm43xx page for hardy is just a place marker
<dotech> i wish there was a U3 installer for ubuntu :)
<dotech> cd's are too slow
<viator> is there a more accurate place i can look for hardy broadcom info
<viator> its still broken :(
<joumetal> which command changes keyboard layout?
<Consty> I just updated my installation and it removed firefox and broke some stuff now. Is anyone else having the same issue?
<h3sp4wn> There is no real accurate information (for any platforms)
<netcrusher88> Consty: yep
<Consty> netcrusher88: Alright, just making sure.
<dotech> Consty, i think it is a problem with the xulrunner-1.9 deps (quoted form syke_)
<syke_> yes
<syke_> I'm filing a bug in launchpad
<syke_> the devs are now aware
<netcrusher88> near as i can tell, xulrunner bumped to 1.9b5, which breaks firefox 3b4, and 3b5 isn't in the repos yet
<syke_> netcrusher: basically, yes
<dotech> so i should exclude that from my updates? :)
<Consty> Amazing how people figure out dependency problems from so many different applications.
<Consty> Seems daunting. :)
<viator> dpkg-reconfigure xserver xorg
<viator> xserver-xorg
<dotech> ok i'm back to Hardy
<macogw> apt is telling me the dependency is broken and warning me not to update
<dotech> i love how the full install takes 10 minutes !
<macogw> um is anyone else kernel panicking after yesterday's kernel upgrade?
<h3sp4wn> macogw: 14 or 15 ?
<macogw> 15
<h3sp4wn> Its fine here - 14 broke bluez
<Sergeant_Pony> 14 didn't work on mine
<Consty> syke_: How long do you think it will be before they repair it?
<viator> it will suck if hardy ships with broken broadcom
<syke_> no idea
<derspankster> viator: what card?
<syke_> I'm just an end-user like you guys
<macogw> 15 says something about the block device being wrong
<macogw> 14 boots fine
<viator> 4306 rev3
<h3sp4wn> viator: Never been a decent broadcom driver yet
<Sergeant_Pony> 14 I got the white screen, 15 works fine
<h3sp4wn> And the quality of the radio's is poor also
<derspankster> viator: I have a 4318 and it works fine with b43
<dotech> macogw, if you can get more detailed info about the panic it owuld help
<macogw> OH woah
<macogw> the menu.lst doesnt have the initrd lines for -15
<viator> i just want the thing to work
<macogw> isnt part of the install supposed to automatically add that?
<viator> i have 4318 on another box
<h3sp4wn> I do but probably for a different definition of works
<dotech> haha my system monitor is totally messed up :)
<derspankster> viator: does the other box connect (if you run Hardy on it)
<dotech> the Resources tab, the graphs shift to the left
<dotech> they are, but the lines aren't disappearing after each shift, it's turning into a giant wall of color
<viator> it works for some reasonits got gutsy :|
<viator> lol
<dotech> looks cool at least
<macogw> dotech: kinda like how the text fields in gmail on firefox 3 do?
<viator> wife doesnt let me upgrade that one doesnt want it broken
<Meshezabeel> dotech, works fine for me, maybe your video card?
<dotech> it worked yesterday :)
<dotech> i havent' installed the nvidia drivers yet
<viator> firefox 3 text fields on some things dont work thats true
<dotech> thats probably what it is
<Meshezabeel> dotech, install updates first though
<viator> but it isnt linux
<viator> same thing for me on windows version
<dotech> yea, i was trying flash first just to be sure i get that working
<dotech> guess that was a bad idea
<Meshezabeel> dotech, usually it is best to install updates first, but should be okay, any luck with the flash?
<syke_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+bug/212416
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212416 in xulrunner-1.9 "latest xulrunner-1.9 update breaks firefox-3.0" [Undecided,New]
<dotech> Meshezabeel, rebooting now, i installed flash and the nvidia driver, i'll check when it comes back
<timo> h3sp4wn:its progress init ?
<dotech> sweet
<dotech> flash works
<dotech> i guess installing GNU SWF last time messed it up
<dotech> before hooking up my USB decoder i'll try the default onboard sound to see if that's working
<h3sp4wn> timo: Now there will be the option to use oss4 with ubuntu if you want with less messing around it might be better
<dotech> sound works too
<bjwebb> hotmail.com crashes firefox after login
<daekdroom> Whenever I start a Gnome Session it takes long and it accuses HAL couldn't be initialized, also, Clicking the Exit button crashes the computer. I tried to reinstall HAL but it didn't work. Could anyone help me? (this happened after upgrading to the kernel 15)
<dotech> lol what a weird cooincidence, the video i loaded starts out with a blank screen and it's some nerd talking about a sound test
 * Jaymac1 sighs...  I know free drivers are to be encouraged, but i've had nothing but misery with the iwl3945
<dotech> mathmaticious
<Jaymac1> the ipw3945 proprietary driver worked like a charm
<Meshezabeel> lol dotech, it's a miracle, everything works, partitioning, video, audio ;)
<netcrusher88> Jaymac1: that's how i feel about flash
<dotech> Meshezabeel, i know :)
<dotech> now once I plug in my USB decoder, will it all break? :)
<Meshezabeel> dotech, good luck :) try updating first though ;)
<dotech> ok ill do that to be sure updates don't breka it
<Jaymac1> netcrusher88: I can't connect to ANY wireless networks
<bjwebb> also, is ubuntu not shipping firefox 3b5 because it was after the feature freeze?
<Jaymac1> I can see them, attempt to connect, but it always hangs on "Waiting for network key..."
<macogw> Jaymac1: like what? mine works fine.  it turns out lack of WEP is NM's fault, because from the terminal or using network-admin it works.  and NM+ipw3945 didnt work either
<bjwebb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/212419
<Jaymac1> macogw: I can't connect to WPA or unsecured with mine.
<h3sp4wn> bjwebb: Its probably just not compiled yet it takes ages
<Jaymac1> macogw: I connected to the same networks with ipw3945 with no issues
<bjwebb> h3sp4wn: so it is coming?
<dotech> nice, i ran an audio sync test on youtube and the sound is in sync
<dotech> time to try updates and see if it still works
<h3sp4wn> bjwebb: I would say they wouldn't break that dependancy if it wasn't
<Meshezabeel> bjwebb, I can't access that page
<bjwebb> i know, its private for some reason
<Jaymac1> macogw: when I attempt to connect to a network it doesn't get so far as adding an entry to the list in nm-editor
<bjwebb> how do i make it public?
<daekdroom> Whenever I start a Gnome Session it takes long and it accuses HAL couldn't be initialized, also, Clicking the Exit button crashes the computer. I tried to reinstall HAL but it didn't work. Could anyone help me? (this happened after upgrading to the kernel 15)
<ader10> Just in case nobody mentioned it, there's a dependency problem in the repos, firefox is not installable on my computer currently.
<macogw> Jaymac1: i can do unsecured just fine. i havent gotten a chance to try wpa since switching to hardy as the only wpa network i use is 250 miles away.  and the nm-editor thing does get all the networks I connect to.  this is odd.
<dotech> hmm Sirius doesn't work
<bjwebb> grrrr, how do i make this bug not private
<Jaymac1> macogw: Yeah, I tried a live cd to see if I might have banjaxxed something myself... but with the live cd I have the same trouble
<bjwebb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/212419 is now public
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212419 in firefox-3.0 "firefox crashes on viewing hotmail" [Undecided,New]
<dotech> system monitor looks good now
<MTecknology> I'm doing updates, why is firefox 3 being removed?
<syke_> btw, I've been told that firefox-3.0 pkg will be udpated soon to fix the issue with the mismatched xulrunner-1.9
<syke_> MTecknology: wait a few hours, update, and try again
<syke_> it should be fixed by then
<MTecknology> k
<Meshezabeel> MTecknology, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+bug/212416
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212416 in firefox-3.0 "latest xulrunner-1.9 update breaks firefox-3.0" [Low,Incomplete]
<dotech> crazy how many people hit this bug
<MTecknology> ok, ty
<Sergeant_Pony> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC861 Analog [ALC861 Analog]   <-- anyone know how to get this to work with pulse audio?
<rothchild> when I log out to gdm I get an error (when the login screen loads) saying 'authentication error' it just keeps reappearing when I hit ok, I have set myself to auto login so it works from cold boot but if I want to restart the xserver I can get back in to the system without restartng, I suspect it may be something to do with PAM but I dunno where to start looking, can you help?
<syke_> dotech: yes. disappointing, even for a beta :(
<macogw> Jaymac1: that's really confusing.  your card is actually the 3945 and not some other intel one, right?
<dotech> its good that its found so fast i guess :)
<macogw> or not..
<Meshezabeel> syke_, and I just updated everything just before you posted your first message, I'm afraid to restart now ;)
<rothchild> this is my /pam.d/gdm http://pastebin.ca/972764
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, click System->Preferences->Sound
<syke_> you just won't have ff3 -- feel free to use konqueror in the meantime
<h3sp4wn> If anything needs updating it has to be compiled - that seems obvious
<daekdroom> Does that bug happen only to the people that updated to beta 5?
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, try changing the sound playback devices and use the test buttons
<syke_> (I only uuse ff3 for sites konq has issues with, personally. and those are few and far between at this point)
<daekdroom> I still have beta 4 and beta 5 isn't aviable.
<syke_> someone please update the topic
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech I went thru that... the only test sound that works is alc861 analog
<syke_> saying something like "reinstall/update firefox-3.0 in a few hours"
<vol> Hi, I'm having some trouble with the 8.04 beta. I've managed to install, after using the fakeraid walkthrough. I ran synaptic update, and then did a "partial upgrade". Unfortunately, it was not successful, and the errors visible here ( http://rafb.net/p/FdsY5e76.html ) keep reoccuring whenever I try and run synaptic for anything else.
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, when you click the Sounds tab do the play buttons in there work?
<daekdroom> Whenever I start a Gnome Session it takes long and it accuses HAL couldn't be initialized, also, Clicking the Exit button crashes the computer. I tried to reinstall HAL but it didn't work. Could anyone help me? (this happened after upgrading to the kernel 15)
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech nope not under anything...
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, Applictions->Accessories->Terminal, try "alsamixer"
<kippy> hey guys is 8.04 the beta of 8.10 ?
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, do you see the analog ALCS device as the card?
<dotech> ALC*
<Meshezabeel> kippy, no, 8.10 will be the next release
<mindframe> what
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech with OSS it works about 45% with pulse audio it doesn't
<mindframe> what's the equivalent of 'screens and graphics' in hardy?  how do i disable a second screen?
<kippy> okay! so which of the two is LTS ? and are both named Hardy Heron?
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech there is no alsamixer
<Meshezabeel> kippy, 8.04 is Hardy, it is in beta for a couple more weeks, then 8.04 will be released as a stable release. 8.10 is not hardy
<daekdroom> kippy: 8.04 Beta is the beta of 8.04 (LTS) Hardy Heron. 8.10 Will have its own beta and won't be hardy
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, weird, i just installed hardy and i have it
<daekdroom> Meshezabeel: don't forget there's a RC
<kippy> okay Got it folks..!! thanks
<Sergeant_Pony> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC861 Analog [ALC861 Analog]   that's what I have aplay -l
<spiderfire> hi
<vol> Any suggestions?
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, i have a very similar problem with a USB decoder
<Sergeant_Pony> this is a toshiba laptop
<vol> Additionally, dpkg --configure -a gives me detritus about not being able to install grub (I did that manually due to software raid0)
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, it is the default card but no sound at all, if i use the onboard device it works fine
<Meshezabeel> daekdroom, RC of Intrepid?
<daekdroom> Meshezabeel: RC as in Release Candidate?
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech I have sound until I hit the gnome desktop
<Meshezabeel> daekdroom, yes, I know what RC means, just didn't know what you were referring to
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, interesting... when i first connect this USB decoder Ubuntu plays the Login sound
<dotech> then nothing
<vol> Hello? Is this thing on?
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech, yup
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, do you have the same thing? you hear the Ubuntu login music?
<Meshezabeel> daekdroom, the RCs came before the beta, correct?
<daekdroom> No. After.
<Immersion> Hm, I'm trying to connect to my other OS's partition, How do I authenticate so I can pull some files?
<daekdroom> It's Alpha, Beta, RC, Final
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech did u fix it?
<dotech> although this is a bit different for me, i am connecting the device on the fly, and it plays the login sound at that point haha
<Meshezabeel> daekdroom, ah, I see my error, thanks :)
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, not yet, i'm trying to now
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech ok...
<dotech> it sounds like we have a similar problem
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech sounds like it...
<Immersion> Hey, akk. Think I could bother you again?
<dotech> haha not my firefox is gone too :)
<dotech> now*
<dotech> i knew i should have waited
<Meshezabeel> woohoo
<Meshezabeel> dotech, did you try leaving xulrunner out when you updated?
<vol> Yeah, I'd like to point out that the partial upgrade deinstalled firefox from my machine as well.
<Immersion> Can anyone help me, how would I gain root permissions on my other partition while accessing it in Ubuntu?
<dotech> Meshezabeel, nah, i just clicked update and it said it could only do Partial Updates
<dotech> so I just let it do that
<Meshezabeel> vol, it will happen to everyone I assume
<vol> Oh hey, someone can hear me.
<dotech> no big deal for me because i'm going to reinstall after messing with all of this anyway
<dotech> i want to fix my sound problem so i can reinstall and fix it right away without messing around with things
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech I'm trying to avoid that...
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, yeah, if this wasnt a brand new machine i would too
<vol> Anyway, I'm using sudo aptitude -f for all of those packages
<vol> would someone PLEASE tell me now if this is an amazingly bad idea?
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech this is a dual boot winxp/ubuntu laptop
<dotech> i'm willing to try anything to get this to work, 15 minutes to reinstall so no problem here
<dotech> just a desktop here, 1 hdd fully utilized by ubuntu
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, see if you can find a "pulseaudio sink applet"
<dotech> there may be a way to tell pulseaudio which sink to use
<dotech> aka, which card to use
<corporeal> the latest updates murdered the firefox packages
<Sergeant_Pony> I know where that is...
<corporeal> :-/
<dotech> where?
<spiderfire> is firefox broken?
<corporeal> yes
<spiderfire> ok good
<dotech> i'll give it a shot
<spiderfire> f2 works though
<tritiumosu> Partial dist upgrade uninstalled ff3 temporarily
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech I have it on simutaineous output
<dotech> try updating again in a few hours, its happening to everyone
<corporeal> tritiumosu: i just ran the adept updater this morning and it removed and broke the ff3 packages
<corporeal> tritiumosu: it won't even reinstall
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, how do i get to the applet?
<tritiumosu> corporeal: I'm having the same issue, it won't reinstall FF3 from synaptic or cmd line lol
<corporeal>  tritiumosu: ya, complains about broken packages.
<Sergeant_Pony> apps > sound video > pulseaudio chooser
<h3sp4wn> dotech: You can do it with paman
 * corporeal is just downloading b5 from mozilla in .tar.bz2 form
<dotech> ok
<Meshezabeel> firefox problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+bug/212416
<h3sp4wn> Any of the other ways didbn't work for me
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212416 in firefox-3.0 "latest xulrunner-1.9 update breaks firefox-3.0" [Low,Incomplete]
<dotech> ill try both :)
<corporeal> i think that should be a higher priority considering it breaks the main browser :-p
<dotech> ok so the same thing happened when i connected the device, i hear the login sound then nothing, checking the applet and paman now
<dotech> hm,, i don't have Pulseaudio chooser
<dashavoo_> will saa7134_alsa be added to the kernel in hardy by default?
<h3sp4wn> dotech: Just find the name of the sink and change it from default -> longcomplicated-sink-name
<dotech> ok i have to get paman too, i don't have either
 * corporeal needs to file a bug report about the new kernel hanging eveyr once in a while
<daekdroom> kippy: 8.04 Beta is the beta of 8.04 (LTS) Hardy Heron. 8.10 Will have its own beta and won't be hardy
<daekdroom> oops
<akk> What's the next one after Hardy? Irate Iguana?
<dashavoo_> I'm thinking excitable elephant has a ring to it
<DaSkreech> Inconqsequential ibex?
<h3sp4wn> They already had edgy eft so they won't do e again
<DaSkreech> Intrepid Ibex
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: They have to
<DaSkreech> just 26 releases on :)
<dashavoo_> orgasmic octopus... just to keep the hentai fans onboard
<dashavoo_> actually no
<akk> hardy is the second 'h' -- I guess they didn't think about going alphabetically at the beginning.
<dashavoo_> we don't want them
<theman--> hey guys, problem with firefox3 : some images dont load, some just show up black... ?
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: I would question the ability of Ubuntu to last that long
<vol> Well, my problems appear to have resolved themselves
<vol> thanks for the help, guys!
<vol> I mean it
 * akk thinks the current one should be greasy gopher
<Ashex> yesterday apt told me these packages were no longer needed:
<Ashex> linux-headers-2.6.24-12-generic linux-headers-2.6.24-12
<corporeal> LOL
<Ashex> Has anyone else gotten that and is it safe to?
<corporeal> 8.10 should be Irate Indian?
<corporeal> 9.04 = Jolly Jigilo?
<akk> jumpin' jackrabbit
<macogw> does paypal.com crash anyone else's firefox 3?
<corporeal> Nope.
<stefg> !ibex
<ubotu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<dotech> h3sp4wn, that name is so long !
<macogw> as of 2 hours ago or so ff3 worked fine on paypal. now it just crashes.
<macogw> i did update in between, i think
<akk> intrepid ibex is okay ... lots better than the last few
<EdwardXp> can someone help me out with some practice commands to ubuntu?
<macogw> but i didnt get the broken xulrunner. i can visit any other page just fine
<x1250> ibex is available in the repos?
<macogw> EdwardXp: this is the development channel.  unless youre running the beta and its specific to it, you ought to go to #ubuntu
<EdwardXp> can someone help me out with some practice commands to ubuntu? >> im trying to uninstall and install new drivers .. or basicly... disable and enable existing drivers
<macogw> x1250: no
<Ashex> so, anyone
<macogw> x1250: it will be the release after hardy
<x1250> okay
<EdwardXp> ok
<dotech> h3sp4wn, that got the "Devices" Test buttons to work, but still no sound for Sounds->Play for the event sounds
<macogw> woah woah woah and paypal is totally inaccessible in konqueror
<h3sp4wn> dotech: You can choose which card you want system sounds to go to seperately
<dotech> where?
<h3sp4wn> Don't remember I don't even have pulseaudio installed anymore
<h3sp4wn> actually try the very last tab in paman
<dotech> nice that worked
<dotech> thanks
<jrabbit> Hello
<jrabbit> I'm considering grabbing the ubuntu studio edition of hardy, does it have some of the required basic support for a macboo kpro? :\
<jrabbit> I don't want to not have ethernet and no wireless
<jrabbit> or no keyboard
<jrabbit> etc
<h3sp4wn> rothchild: Its got everything the normal ubuntu has and more
<h3sp4wn> jrabbit: ^^
<jrabbit> Yeah that's not helpful
<jrabbit> Ubuntu was pretty fucked up on my desktop
<jrabbit> (I think that was 7.10)
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech progress?
<jrabbit> But I'm pretty sure it was a mounting bug that was known
<jrabbit> Think it might be on the wiki?
 * jrabbit goes to look
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, with "Autodetect" set as my sound playback devices i hear the sound in my USB decoder
<dotech> but system sounds still won't play to it
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech damn
<jrabbit> Oh cool it even has its own install how to :D
<dotech> ill have to install the pulseaudio debug package to figure this out
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech I can set them all the autodetect except for audio conferencing sound capture
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony all 3 of them work here
<dotech> i'll do some research on google
<tobi> Hi, I have problems with 8.4 and the german keyboard layout. is it a known problem?
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech if I put them all on oss instead of alc861 it blows the speakers
<dotech> i would avoid oss at all costs
<dotech> as far as i know it's deprecated for the most part
<Sergeant_Pony> me?
<dotech> yea in favor of alsa
<heydabop> Has anyone updated to the lasted version? Firefox 3 doesn't work with it.
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech I was told that pulse audio is a replacement for alsamixer etc....
<dotech> yea
<macogw> dotech: there are a lot of cards that only work right with OSS still though
<dotech> true
<macogw> dotech: it was deprechated due to licensing, i think, but now it's all Free again, so...
<awalton__> (it was also deprecated because it was absolutely terrible, but that's a different story)
<dotech> haha
<macogw> tobi: check launchpad.net
<macogw> awalton__: well whats funny is that it couldnt do mixing in software before they deprecated it, but now it can and alsa's "oss compatibility mode" doesnt
<macogw> awalton__: at least according to an article i read from last year, just before it got re-Free'd
<awalton__> then again, the whole point of sound servers is to do mixing/levels in user space.
<macogw> OSS was just "pass it to the card"
<awalton__> that's pretty much what ALSA is today.
<jdrake> I just did a partial upgrade and it ended up removing firefox 3b4 and installing xulrunner. I notice that xulrunner lists itself as a dependancy of a firefox 3b5, but I cannot find this particular thing anywhere. Any ideas?
<macogw> there are some cards (again, according to that article) that alsa doesnt allow to do hardware mixing even when they're capable of it
<macogw> jdrake: hasnt gone through yet.
<dotech> I'll follow the sound troubleshooting guide to see if anything obvious is wrong
<awalton__> yeah, ALSA doesn't provide an abstraction for very much at all as far as that thing goes.
<jdrake> macogw: Will it likely go through today sometime? (I have opera, so I am not in critical need, but I love my firefox)
<awalton__> that was a design decision; hardware mixing is almost dead...
<mindframe-> how can i resolve the nvidia api mismatch error when starting X?
<awalton__> today's sound environment's pretty dull actually. most devices just have the bare minimum (DACs, some buffers, etc), and let software do all of the rest.
<dotech> awalton__, its cheaper that way, thats why there's still a market for a/v receivers
<dotech> most can't be bothered to go through these software problems
<macogw> awalton__: http://insanecoding.blogspot.com/2007/05/sorry-state-of-sound-in-linux.html
<awalton__> well hopefully the problems will go away as more and more people standardize on ALSA+PA.
<dotech> yes
<macogw> i have a receiver
<dotech> as do i :)
<macogw> my record player cant power speakers
<dotech> i can only deal with computer problems for so long, then i need to go to my real sound system
<Laney> Wow, installing kqemu has *massively* increased VM performance
<Sergeant_Pony> what I can't figure out is the volume bars move on the puse audio meter but I get no sound out of the speakers....?
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, i dont have bars moving on mine
<dotech> maybe its going to a different device?
<macogw> ive noticed that if i mute with my keyboard, the volume mixer on the gnome panel still shows sound instead of putting up the red cross out thing
<dotech> in the volume meter (playback) what do you see after "Showing signal levels of..."
<awalton__> yeah, the GUI really isn't ready for pulse, sadly.
<Sergeant_Pony> 1 sec
<awalton__> e.g. the whole volume control applet needs to be redone
<Sergeant_Pony> rtp multicast
<Sergeant_Pony> sink
<dotech> thats strange
<dotech> did you set up a network server in pulse?
<Sergeant_Pony> yup, sure did
<dotech> ah
<dotech> hmm, i just found an option while in there
<dotech> "Simultaneous Output"
<dotech> virtual output device for sim. output on all local sound cards... sounds like what i was looking for
<Sergeant_Pony> i have that checked
<rothchild> h3sp4wn: yeah the added bit is so I only get asked for my keyring password once do you have any clues what the 'authentification failed' message is about?
<dotech> lol
<dotech> i connected my usb decoder and now pulse cant connect
<dotech> "Failure: Connection refused"
<Cpudan80> Hello everyone
<Cpudan80> I've got a minor problem with HH
<Cpudan80> I'm on a laptop and the screen resolution of the internal panel is 1024x768 --- it's hooked to an external monitor with resolution 1280x1024
<Cpudan80> That works ok --- except the gnome panels are not in the right place on the bigger screen
<Cpudan80> Any way to fix that?
<mindframe-> is nvidia-glx-new supposed to work w/ hardy?  i'm getting an api mismatch when i try to startx.  it says kernel module version is 71.86.04, but driver component has version 169.12.
<crd1b> mindframe-: ensure that you do not have the file /lib/linux-restricted-modules/.nvidia_legacy_installed
<crd1b> the nvidia kernel module is linked and "installed" at boot from one of a variety of sources
<crd1b> sometimes the lrm scripts use the wrong one
<Cpudan80> Alright so ehh
<Cpudan80> It's actually the GDM that is not the right size
<mindframe-> crdb1b: i only have .nvidia_new_installed
<mindframe-> plus the kernel trees
<Cpudan80> like the GDM only takes up 1024x768 on the bigger monitor --- it should use up the full 1280x1024
<Cpudan80> Any ideas how to fix it?
<dotech> well i give up for now, ill try again later
<crd1b> mindframe-: hmm, as a workaround, try putting in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common: DISABLED_MODULES="nvidia_legacy nvidia"
<SilverDawn> Anyone here play tremulous
<stefano_> i have a hard time formatting a hard drive, i think it has some bad sectors, so i would need to low-level-format it (i guess?) how would i go about this? (i'm on a notebook and the hard drive is connected via usb)
<crd1b> that will leave only nvidia_new so it'll be forced to use it
<mindframe-> crd1b, that worked. thanks a lot.
<crd1b> cool
<Cpudan80> Anybody have any ideas?
<Cpudan80> To repeat --- Monitor 1: 1024x768 -- Monitor 2: 1290x1024. They are setup to mirror each other. That works ok except the secondary monitor's panels and stuff are all the wrong size. Like the GDM (on startup) only uses 1024x768 on the big monitor. The gnome panels dont extend all the way across on the big monitor
<Cpudan80> 1280x1024 on the big one -- sorry -- typo
<akk> If they were different resolutions, they wouldn't really be mirroring each other, would they?
<Cpudan80> yeah I guess not
<Cpudan80> I wonder if setting it up as an extension will fix the problem
<akk> I doubt there's anything that copies a scaled version from one monitor onto another monitor
<akk> Do you have a dual head video card so you could even do that?
<Cpudan80> umm yes I do
<Cpudan80> Its a laptop
<Cpudan80> the external ports are rendered separately from the panel (as far as I know
<akk> okay, didn't know how common it was. My laptop just has one head, but it's old.
<Cpudan80> Mine is from 05
<_sidd> Did firefox disappear in the latest update?
<stefano_> fsck gives me errors i can't interpretate, can someone help me?
<derspankster> _ssid: yes FF3 is gone
<hewhocutsdown> try again....could anyone help me with a question regarding external USB storage devices? I have two, both worked under gutsy, only one works under hardy heron
<RyanPrior> Can I force programs to use the PulseAudio server even if they don't have an option to do it explicitly?
<cowbud> ryanakca: esddsp
<cowbud> grr
<cowbud> RyanPrior: esddsp
<_sidd> derspankster: any idea why?
<RyanPrior> !esddsp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esddsp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DensuX> Hey all! Are there any users here who are currently using the Ubuntu 8.04 BETA version? If so i was wondering if they can help me with something. I am currently trying to get filesharing to work. I installed samba i added the shares to the smb.conf etc. Now when i go to network locations i see the shares pop up but when i try to open them it tells me cannot mount windows share. I used to add shares with the shared folders tool that you can fi
<DensuX> nd under system --> administration --> shared folders. But this tool seems to have disappeared from the menu since one of the recent updates. Anyone know what the problem might be?
<cowbud> RyanPrior: try man esddsp
<hewhocutsdown> i've got output for dmesg and lsusb if that's of any help
<RyanPrior> !man esddsp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man esddsp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cowbud> RyanPrior: sorry I meanted on the command line
<cowbud> like the man command
<cowbud> meanted? wtf damn I must really be losing my mind
<cowbud> meant
<RyanPrior> No manual entry for esddsp
<MTecknology> pidgin is crashing on me now....
<cowbud> damn
<cowbud> alright then do this
<RyanPrior> Besidies, I thought PulseAudio was a replacement for esd?
<Sergeant_Pony> alsa
<cowbud> aptitude install esound-clients
<cowbud> Sergeant_Pony: no
<cowbud> he is right
<cowbud> RyanPrior: and it is esd compatible
<cowbud> so having that will make it play over pulse audio
 * Jaymac finally got his iwlwifi working after installing nm0.7 and linux-backports-modules :D
<Sergeant_Pony> I need someone that really knows Pulse Audio and Toshiba laptop's to help me out...
<hewhocutsdown> hello? Could anyone help out with navigating problems with USB storage devices? I have 2, one which works (80GB laptop-size drive) and a Drobo (RAID-like 4-disk storage device)
<hewhocutsdown> the former works, the latter does not
<cowbud> Sergeant_Pony: why don't you just ask your question and maybe someone will no your particular problem instead of narrowing the amount of people that could help you
<DensuX> I am currently trying to get file sharing with windows to work. I installed samba i added the shares to the smb.conf etc. Now when i go to network locations i see the shares pop up but when i try to open them it tells me cannot mount windows share. I used to add shares with the shared folders tool that you can find under system --> administration --> shared folders. But this tool seems to have disappeared from the menu since one of the recent
<DensuX>  updates. Anyone know what the problem might be?
<Sergeant_Pony> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC861 Analog [ALC861 Analog] <-- I have this card. it works somewhat under OSS. I want to use it under Pulse Audio because I think OSS sucks.
<cowbud> Sergeant_Pony: first off, ALSA is similar to OSS where ESD is similar to Pulseaudio. ESD/PulseAudio != OSS != ALSA
<cowbud> Sergeant_Pony: are you running hardy with the default installation if so what makes you think you are using OSS at all?
<Sergeant_Pony> cowbud: ok... Sound preferences tells me it is
<cowbud> Sergeant_Pony: it is using a OSS driver which translates to it still using alsa
<cowbud> driver as in software not hardware driver
<Sergeant_Pony> with pulse audio on the sound meter the bars move up and down... no sound coming from the speakers
<cowbud> Sergeant_Pony: what program are you using?
<cowbud> to play sound..
<Sergeant_Pony> rythmnBox
<Sergeant_Pony> for my music cd's
<Sergeant_Pony> no sound on websites etc...
<cowbud> so you go to Sound Preferences via the gnome MEnu and it says Sound Events: OSS or what?
<Sergeant_Pony> oss correct
<cowbud> and when you click on the Sound Playback drop down what are your other options?
<Sergeant_Pony> cowbud alc861 analog, autodetect, alsa, esd, oss, pulseaudio server
<cowbud> Sergeant_Pony: so when you select pulse audio sound server you get no sound at all?
<cowbud> even when you click on test?
<Sergeant_Pony> nope even on a test
<cowbud> Sergeant_Pony: and I assume you are running hardy right?
<syke> I just installed kdewebkit and am now getting a crash when konq starts:
<KNY> Google is telling me "no", but have any of you had any luck getting vmware-server working on 8.04?
<Sergeant_Pony> correct
<syke> #5  0x00007ff217eeb7b9 in QWebPage::~QWebPage ()
<syke>    from /usr/lib/libQtWebKit.so.0d
<syke> #6  0x00007ff218662cce in ?? () from /usr/lib/kde4/lib/kde4/libwebkitkde.so
<syke> #7  0x00007ff22454397b in KParts::Part::~Part ()
<syke>    from /usr/lib/kde4/lib/libkparts.so.4
<syke> #8  0x00007ff218662420 in ?? () from /usr/lib/kde4/lib/kde4/libwebkitkde.so
<syke> #9  0x00007ff22611cda6 in KonqView::switchView ()
<cowbud> Sergeant_Pony: completely up to date?
<cowbud> syke: don't paste that in here
<Sergeant_Pony> cowbud yes 100% up to date
<cowbud> Sergeant_Pony: and you have rebooted recently to have the latest kernel loaded etc etc?
<Sergeant_Pony> cowbud: yup I'm using the latest kernel
<cowbud> Sergeant_Pony: ps auxwww | grep pulse
<cowbud> Sebastian: run that in a termal and tell me what you get back
<cowbud> I am looking for something like:  /usr/bin/pulseaudio --log-target=syslog
<Sergeant_Pony> 1000      6605  0.0  0.2   5668  1332 ?        S    13:28   0:00 /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse/gconf-helper
<Sergeant_Pony> 1000      9760  0.0  0.1   3008   780 pts/1    S+   16:41   0:00 grep pulse
<cowbud> Sergeant_Pony: type id at the command line
<cowbud> what is your uid?
<syke> brb
<cowbud> it seems weird to me that you are getting uid 1000 in your ps auxwww instead of your username
<cowbud> alright do this as a regular user: killall -9 pulseaudio
<cowbud> Sergeant_Pony: then run this in the same terminal: /usr/bin/pulseaudio --log-target=syslog
<cowbud> that will give us some debugging information
<cowbud> don't paste all that here :)
<cowbud> you can paste it in #PASTE
<Sergeant_Pony> lol
<cowbud> or using a pastebin
<sourcemaker> I have installed virtualbox but the module is not found... do I need a restart of system or should I compile the module from source
<geniehost> hello all
<geniehost> I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.4 on dell Latitude D830, but I get the following error: cannot find root fs
<geniehost> how can I install it?
<xtknight> anyone else have issues with the trash icon?  shows full when trash is empty?
<xtknight> ive seemed to have these since dapper, at least
<geniehost> some times yes
<geniehost> just delete any things and empty it and this will fix it
<DensuX> xtknight: nope my trash applet works fine.
<xtknight> well i emptied it but it shows full
<geniehost> first delete any file
<geniehost> then empty it
<geniehost> this should fix it
<xtknight> o
<DensuX> :)
<xtknight> nope i tried deleing something else
<xtknight> and emptying, but still the same issue
<geniehost> then remove it from the menu and add it again
<xtknight> there we go
<geniehost> I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.4 on dell Latitude D830, but I get the following error: cannot find root fs - any idea?
<orvokki> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0~b4+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 61 kB, installed size 116 kB
<charles__> anyone have an issue where installing todays updates deleted firefox?
<billisnice> i did
<billisnice> lol
<orvokki> Deleted? o.O
<_sidd> charles__: Yea. I had the same thing happen.
<xtknight> oh really?
<xtknight> damn
<orvokki> It just updated Firefox for me.
<billisnice> lots of bugs, i am sure they will iron them out
<xtknight> i was just about to press 'y' on upgrade
<xtknight> :)
<charles__> _sidd, how did you get around it?
<derspankster> charles_: not an issue, a feature
<orvokki> Or tried to anyway.
<geniehost> I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.4 on dell Latitude D830, but I get the following error: cannot find root fs - any idea?
<eljefe> How smart is Kubuntu dist-upgrade to Hardy?  All of my previous dist-upgrades (well, Adept version upgrades) have always been a desaster...
<charles__> derspankster, how so?
<orvokki> Hmm, appears the update was broken.
<orvokki> Goody, goody.
<bluefoxx> i am having trouble with my network.
<bluefoxx> i can't connect with my onboard ethernet and it wont be recognized. i have to disable it in the bios to get anything to connect, and now am using a PCI adaptor.
<_sidd> charles__:  I just reinstalled it sudo aptitude install firefox
<billisnice> the update put a firefox in the panel and i could not open firefox
<derspankster> FF3?
<billisnice> yep, version 3
<charles__> _sidd, ah ok, I guess they changed firefox3 to just firefox
<derspankster> I'm back to FF2, 3 is too buggy
<_sidd> charles__: Yea... that's my guess... and after reinstalling, it seems to be working okay.
<xtknight> it didn't screw up my FF
<geniehost> I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.4 on dell Latitude D830, but I get the following error: cannot find root fs - any idea?
<derspankster> charles_: what version is reported?
<orvokki> firefox == Version: 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<xtknight> i just have an updated ff3 b5 now
<bluefoxx> im also finding that i have to open synaptic twice before it will ask for my password
<DensuX> geniehost: when do you get this error?
<orvokki> xtknight: Tried starting it?
<xtknight> orvokki, yea
<orvokki> xtknight: It's broken for me.
<mpoz2> Which is the official place for Laptop/PowerManagement configuration? /etc/acpi, /etc/pm, /etc/laptop-mode or gnome-power-manager's gconf-settings? I'm confused. Where should I put my scripts. Which does Hardy run by default?
<geniehost> today
<billisnice> lots of bugs in today updates
<xtknight> orvokki, no problems hre
<geniehost> DensuX, today
<bluefoxx> another thing: i can only boot properly from the generic kernel now
<xtknight> and my profile is still intact
<DensuX> geniehost: During install or during boot?
<bluefoxx> and my updates are still broken
<geniehost> DensuX, installation
<xtknight> maybe they just updated firefox again?
<xtknight> i installed updates 5 secs ago
<DensuX> geniehost: How did you partition your hard drives?
<orvokki> xtknight: Ah, right. Seems I forgot Firefox running during the upgrade.
<orvokki> That causes the problems
<geniehost> DensuX, 2 partition one for windows other one for Linux
<DensuX> geniehost: Did u manually partition or did you chose one of the standard options provided by ubuntu?
<derspankster> I find no FF updates
<bluefoxx> is airsnort in the repos?
<sourcemaker> Virtualbox does not work in hardy... can't load the module... what's wrong
<gluer> coz: 8.04 lts beta?
<geniehost> DensuX, i am not reaching to partitioning
<geniehost> DensuX, first screen which chossing install Ubuntu then the error msg will come
<orvokki> Ah, for God's sake. FF3 b5 broke even more extensions.
<DensuX> geniehost: ah
<sourcemaker> No suitable module for running kernel found, but the modules are installed... do I need a restart?
<derspankster> orvokki: not surprised
<geniehost> DensuX, any Idea?
<orvokki> Hmm, anyone remember how to get FF3 to ignore compatibility checks and just try to use the extensions?
<DensuX> geniehost: maybe try checking the cd image. If it can't load the root file system it's likely that the image may be corrupt or the disk might dirty or scratched. Not sure thought but first try making sure the disk is working properly
<sami> i´m wondering what might be wrong with my hardy heron, because it still keep crashing all the time. i´m not sure what program cause it.. any ideas?
<sami> everything else is frozen but my mouse.. i can get to login screen when i press ctrl+sysrq+k combination..
<ryanzec> are there any plan to move alsa 1.0.16 to ubuntu 8.04, I know i need to manually download and compile it to get my sound card to properly work?
<orvokki> Right, solved now.
<sourcemaker> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<charles__> is hardy actually planning on releasing with a beta version of firefox?
<geniehost> DensuX, I try to install it in my desktop and works fine
<bluefoxx> what should i use for a ralink rt2460p pci wifi card? 802.11b protocol
<geniehost> DensuX, but with Laptop now working
<DensuX> geniehost: it's working now?
<geniehost> DensuX, in laptop still getting same error
<geniehost> DensuX, but on Desktop pc working
<DensuX> geniehost: so after you select the install option on your laptop you get the error
<geniehost> just when I do install
<geniehost> DensuX, I got error after some times
<geniehost> DensuX, I cannot login in Live Session
<geniehost> DensuX, bez error come before Live Session
<DensuX> geniehost: weird
<bluefoxx> ok, why can't i friggen install wireshark now?
<geniehost> DensuX, I try to change Harddisk mode from SATA2 to ATA but sillt same error
<geniehost> DensuX, I am talking about changing the mode from Laptop BIOS
<DensuX> geniehost: Well I haven't got a clue what might be causing it then. Try to google the error. maybe you will find an answer on there. Sorry that I can't be of more help.
<geniehost> DensuX, thank you very much ;-)
<DensuX> geniehost: np :D
<geniehost> DensuX, I appreciate your help ;-)
<crimsun> if ryanzec comes in again, he should be aware that 1.0.16 already is in 8.04
<Meshezabeel> has the firefox uninstall when updating been fixed yet?
<fraroco> hello everybody, I've updated ubuntu and I do not know that happened but firefox now does not open hotmail ... !!!
<dapiz987> hotmail does not work properly with firefox 3 beta 4
<dapiz987> whis is what comes with 8.04 beta
<dapiz987> is this what you have?
<cowbud> b5 is already out
<dapiz987> i know
<cowbud> so hopefully that will fix it
<cowbud> heh
<dapiz987> 8.04 ships with b4
<cowbud> file an urgent bug
<cowbud> if b5 fixes it
<dapiz987> it dosnt, lol, i tried it on my windows machine
<cowbud> ah hah
<cowbud> try downloading the agent changer I bet it'll work fine then ;)
<dapiz987> any way, 8.04 also comes with firefox 2 (just in case), you can get to it by going to applications>internet>firefox 2 (assuming you are using gnome)
<fraroco> dapiz987, how can i update to b5'
<fraroco> ?
<xtknight> orvokki, ya i closed my ff prior to update.  that's why
<fraroco> cowbud, how can I update to b5?
<dapiz987> im working on the b5 update myself
<dapiz987> i have the files, but i cant get them to compile
<fraroco> dapiz987, ok ...
<cowbud> fraroco: I didn't know they froze it I figured an update would come through the pipelines you can download the binary and run it :)
<fraroco> Ill try!
<derspankster> fraroco: close FF2 and get FF3 B5 with synaptic
<dapiz987> if you get it to work, id like you to tell me how though. heh
<fraroco> derspankster, I do nothave ff2 ... I have ff3 b4 ... and Synaptic does not have any update for ff
<DG19075> Just installed it here to my /home directory and copied/pastted my links to Java from the earlier beta to make it work in this one
<fraroco> dapiz987, I ll :)
<derspankster> I found  FF3 B5 in synaptic
<dapiz987> i will check if b5 is in the repositories, ill ley u kno if it is, hold on a sec
<dapiz987> **let
<DG19075> Let's hope the Java problem is fixed
<KNY> anyone around that would be able to help me with virtualization? (since vmware-server doesn't work in 8.04)
<derspankster> java is fixed in B5 for me
<dapiz987> i can't find it, are you sure its there?
<yoandy> hi, i have a problem with 8.04 and bcm94311rev02, first i could see wifis thro nm, after last update it doesn't detect the card, any advice plz?
<dapiz987> yoandy, do you mean it didn't work after update to 8.04, or it did work with 8.04 and now it dosnt?
<yoandy> dapiz987: i mean: i updated to 8.04, could see APs but not connect, after las 8.04 update, hardy does not detect the b94311
<dapiz987> derspankster, what was the exact package name of ff3 b5 in synaptic?
<towlie_> who here is who here is running 8.04 on a laptop
<dapiz987> me
<fraroco> dapiz987, FF3 b5 does not be in synaptic
<towlie_> have you used power management ?
<dapiz987> yoandy, sorry i cant help with that
<yoandy> dapiz987: my english is not very good, sorry if i didn't myself clear enought
<dapiz987> towlie_, yes
<towlie_> dapiz987, and have you had any problems with suspend on 8.04 ?
<yoandy> dapiz987: any hints? any thing!
<xtknight> i no longer get flashes on my taskbar when someone replies in an IM.  anyone else have this trouble?
<xtknight> regression from gutsy
<fraroco> dapiz987, yUUUJUUUUU
<dapiz987> no problems with suspend, but hibernate and monitor power off dont work
<towlie_> damn
<towlie_> i wouldve thought that these problems would be fixed by now
<fraroco> the upgrade of FF3 is now in the repositories ... ...
<towlie_> dapiz987, when i say suspend i mean when you close the lid of the laptop the screen shuts off and the system goes into suspend mode
<dapiz987> sorry yoandy, i can only help if i didnt work from the start
<dapiz987> if IT didnt work...****
<derspankster> dapiz987: 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0
<yoandy> dapiz987: well, at least i could see APs, after last update ... not even that
<dapiz987> hmm, thats not in mine
<derspankster> dapiz987: got FF2?
<dapiz987> towlie_, that works fine for me
<dapiz987> derspankster, yes
<derspankster> dapiz987: hmmm, well, then, you got me
<dapiz987> lol, my pc is like that :)
<derspankster> dapiz987: I have both 2 and 3B5
<dapiz987> i have ff2 and 3b4
<yoandy> how can i get ubuntu recognizes a piece of hardware?
<dapiz987> to see if it does, or to make it?
<DG19075> has FF2 and 3b5
<derspankster> dapiz987: recent update removed B4 for me and then I installed B5
<dapiz987> hmm
<slipttees> hardy released in shipit ?
<dapiz987> i just updated about an hour ago
<yoandy> to make it!, i can see it doesnt
<dapiz987> what bus does your wireless card use?
<derspankster> sliptees: look and see
<dapiz987> usb, pci, pcmcia
<omar> Is there a way I can log on as root outside the terminal?
<yoandy> well i can see it tro lspci, so i guess its pci
<dapiz987> im really sorry yoandy, as i said, i can only help if it hasnt worked from the start
<dapiz987> as far as i know, updates do not remove drivers, lol
<dapiz987> this may seem stupid, but have you tried unpluging and repluging it?
<towlie_> ive already got my system configured how i like it, especially with compiz fusion. is it possible to upgrade to 8.04 and keep all my settings ?
<yoandy> dapiz987: tecnically :) it doesnt worked from the start, jejje, i could just see APs but could never connect :)
<yoandy> dapiz987: the driver its there, the module its not loaded at boot, and if i do modprobe b43 it loads, but still no device
<dapiz987> towlie_, i did, with 7.10 running, i just inserted the 8.04 cd, it asked if i would like to upgrade
<towlie_> did u have compiz fusion installed on 7.10 ?
<dapiz987> yoandy, really cant help ya, sorry
<yoandy> dapiz987: ok, no problem.
<dapiz987> i did, but it was not enabled
<dapiz987> i am really sorry yoandy
<dapiz987> :)
<dapiz987> towlie_, i had used compiz fusion with 7.10, but i disabled it about a month before i upgraded
<yoandy> dapiz987: just for curio... what stop you from helping on a issue since it first "worked" and not now?, just curiosity
<mi> is some get error when u boot windows some dll files broken?
<Melch> anyone one know why after a period of time I lose the ability to sleep?
<towlie_> i love compiz. its the main reason why i installed ubuntu on my macbook
<Melch> towlie can u sleep?
<Melch> I have ubuntu on my macbook
<towlie_> no
<yoandy> Melch: i can sleep
<towlie_> when i close the lid it doesnt sleep
<towlie_> the fan still spins
<cowbud> bugs been filed?
<towlie_> and when i open the lid it doesnt resume
<Melch> yoandy can you help me out?
<dapiz987> yoandy, because i might be able to help you find and install a driver, but i cant diagnose the problem for crap if it just stops working
<yoandy> well, i not an expert, but ... shut
<Melch> yoandy what kind of macbook do u have
<Melch> also does it consitantly go to sleep
<towlie_> i have a 2.16ghz 2gb ram macbook pro
<Melch> my macbook pro sleeps for a bit and then will randomly stop working
<yoandy> Melch: oh, sorry!!, my its not a macbook,
<Melch> did u do anything to enable it
<Melch> yoandy what do u have
<towlie_> is the beta stable enough to be usable ?
<Melch> I use the beta and love it
<yoandy> hp pavilion dv6645
<Melch> except for this sleep problem
<dapiz987> towlie_, i find it plenty stable
<Melch> well thanks toandy
<dapiz987> it does have sleep and hibernate issues
<towlie_> and once the final is out, is it easy to upgrade from the beta to the final version
<dapiz987> it was from 7.10 beta to 7.10
<Melch> towlie_ did your macbook start sleeping out of the box?
<dapiz987> ive used ubuntu since 5.04, lol
<towlie_> melch it doesnt sleep
 * slipttees using 4.10
<Zambezi> Okay, I might be a little late, but FF3b4 crashes when I print, but not Opera.
<Zambezi> Anyone with same experience?
<xtknight> Zambezi, ya ive had that happen
<xtknight> known bug i think
<dapiz987> that reminds me, anybody have problems using a windows networked printer?
<dapiz987> worked fine in 7.10 with the same setup, but now it dosnt
<dapiz987> it is set up like this: EPSON r200 > windows pc > router > my linux pc
<dapiz987> not a direct network printer
<yoandy> dapiz987: ok, i undestood, thanks any way man, dont worry, sometime eventually, broadcom problem will get fixed, keep helping all those that u can! :)
<Zambezi> xtknight: Good. Hope they fix it soon.
<dapiz987> no problem, once again, i am very sorry i couldnt help
<dapiz987> i got a prisim 2 lol
<Zambezi> I just use Cups, but now directly connected to my computer.
<derspankster> dapiz987: you have a broadcom problem?
<dapiz987> no
<Zambezi> But FF3b4 is crashing alot.
<yoandy> derspankster: its me
<yoandy> derspankster: i do
<dapiz987> every time i search for the network printer, it just dosnt show up.....
<yoandy> derspankster: can you help? i can explain! jejeje
<derspankster> yoandy: you might want to take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=737549&highlight=hardy
<yoandy> derspankster: ok, lets see
<derspankster> yoandy: it worked for me
<yoandy> derspankster: my its 94311 rev 02, yours?
<xtknight> anyone noticed pidgin doesnt flash on taskbar anymore?  really frustrating
<derspankster> yoandy: your broadcom? Mines a 4318
<dapiz987> ya, dosnt for me either, bugs me too
<yoandy> xtknight: for me it keeps flashing
<xtknight> o
<xtknight> weird
<yoandy> derspankster: ok, it may not work for me since is a differente model/revision, any way im reading
<dapiz987> towlie_ u still there?
<derspankster> yoandy: it can't hurt - much
<yoandy> xtknight: do you have "message notification" plugin active? im not sure if flashing its done that way, but maybe
<f0rmat> can anyone tell me how to fix a permission problem i have i can access the folder /home/f0rmat from another account which has no sudo rights
<mi> some1 get this error in dual boot -hal.dll error
<xtknight> yoandy, i dont know but it worked by default on gutsy.  seems silly to be disabled by default anyways so i filed a bug
<dapiz987> did you set ALL permissions to read and write?
<towlie_> dapiz987, yea
<xtknight> people with pidgin flash problems please Confirm Bug 212546 for me
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212546 in pidgin "pidgin no longer flashes/notifies on taskbar upon receipt of message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212546
<dapiz987> towlie_, you said you were wondering if you wanted to upgrade to 8.04?
<towlie_> dapiz987, yes
<f0rmat> ( su - lfs
<f0rmat> Password:
<f0rmat> No directory, logging in with HOME=/
<f0rmat> )
<dapiz987> do you have an nvidia geforce go?
<towlie_> dapiz987, who me ?
<dapiz987> yes
<towlie_> dapiz987, no im on a macbook pro
<dapiz987> ok nevermind then
<Zambezi> f0rmat: Do you know what a repo is?
<towlie_> they have integrated ati
<yoandy> dapiz987: i hace an nvidia geforce go, whats with that?
<f0rmat> yes repository
<Zambezi> f0rmat: Yes, but what is it and how do you change it?
<f0rmat> how to change a repository :S
<dapiz987> jus gunna tell towlie_ that they fixed the mobile screen blackout problem
<f0rmat> i dunno
<f0rmat> i am trying to make one myself
<yoandy> dapiz987: oh, ok, great! :)
<f0rmat> but i am having chmod troubles
<Zambezi> f0rmat: Then Hardy isn't a good choice for you...
<dapiz987> dod you have that problem with 7.10?
<f0rmat> people having access to every account without password
<dapiz987> *did
<f0rmat> chmod should be the same with every distro
<Immersion> Hey everyone. Could anyone tell me why I can't edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base?
<Zambezi> f0rmat: Hardy require more patient, more time, effort and knowlegde. So if you're sticking with it, be prepared that something would work normally in Gutsy, won't in Hardy.
<pen> how to change the system input method?
<f0rmat> but they didn't work in gutsy
<f0rmat> :S
<yoandy> dapiz987: nope, no problem with my nvidia on 7.10, but it great to hear a problem got fixed.
<pen> or AKA default input method
<f0rmat> i used to be able to access other peoples home folders without sudo
<yoandy> *its
<dapiz987> yoandy, what the problem was, was that as soon as you installed the nvidia drivers and restarted, the screen would be black and you needed to manually edit xorg.conf
<throe> so this is the hardy heron place?
<stefg> throe: /topic :-)
<yoandy> dapiz987: mmm i dont remember having such a prob.
<throe> yeh...
<dapiz987> u got lucky! :) it was a common problem lol
<dapiz987> anyway, i gotta take off
<dapiz987> see everyone later
<throe> How come i no longer am able to use roaming mode with my wireless i hardy, whilst working perfectly well in gutsy
<stefg> throe: /topic :-)
<cowbud> and file bugs about anything like that!
<marex_v2> hi, when I try to boot up hardy it crashes and shows me something like that [...] saa7134[0]/alsa: saa7134[0] at 0x...... irq 17 registered as card -2 (newline) [...] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 0000001 followed by debugging output and a call trace
<yoandy> dapiz987: well my luck is running out
<throe> What do you mean, "topic?"
<throe> i got a dumb question and I should rtfm?
<throe> :P
<stefg> throe: hardy isn't ready, not all restricted drivers necessary for wifi may be in place
<throe> oh
<stefg> throe: /topic :-)
<stefg> see what i mean?
<throe> so thats the reason
<Immersion> Hey everyone. Could anyone tell me why I can't edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base?
<throe> makes sense i guess
<yoandy> on last kernel update (2.6.24.15) i was hoping my card got working, but no, it got worst!
<throe> well i can perfectly well use my wifi
<throe> just not roaming mode
<yoandy> throe: what card?
<stefg> throe: so network manager might still have issues.
<yoandy> throe: mines bcm94311 rev 02
<throe> how do i check my card?
<throe> i know it is cisco systems
<throe> but not the model
<yoandy> mmm lspci | grep Network
<throe> any cmd i can enter?
<erichj> is firefox broken for anyone else after latest update?
<LibertyShadow> erichj, YES
<throe> when i  right click the nm-applet i cannot press Enable Wireless
<Turski> no
<Turski> firefox works fine and updated fine for me
<yoandy> erichj: not mine
<Turski> i updated just few minutes ago
<erichj> hmm, i can only get to other sites by clicking a link, the address bar doesn't work. also, about firefox is empty when you click on it
<erichj> google search box is broken as well
<Immersion> Anyone know any information about the Macbook's Intel HDA-Based Inetgrated Chipset, such as how to get it working on Hardy?
<erichj> http://bugs.launchpad.net/   ---this is so I can actually go to the site.
<stefg> erichj: try a fresh profile (and use default theme)
<LibertyShadow> way long time ago I saw a crack with Immersion attached to it :D
<Turski> Immersion: doesn't it work without anything special?
<throe> Guess...ill just have to wait then
<Immersion> Well it's not playing through Amarok.
<Turski> I think HDA-based chips should work easily
<Immersion> Libertyshadow, Wasn't me lol. :-P
<LibertyShadow> Just sayin
<jaffarkelshac> can i adjust my lcd brightness on my laptop through terminal. i lost the control after the last kernal update
<Turski> Immersion: are you sure there isn't anything muted?
<Immersion> Turski, It's not working in Amarok or VNC.
<Turski> :S
<erichj> stefg:  any menu option that pops up another window comes up empty
<Immersion> Not in Ubuntu.
<Turski> do you know what chip it is?
<Immersion> Turski, is it possible that my other boot is on mute and is making my sound not work?
<Turski> eh...?
<Turski> does it show up in lspci?
<Immersion> Dunno what that is :-/
<Turski> just type lspci
<Immersion> *very* recent OS X convert.
<Turski> are you in ubuntu now?
<LibertyShadow> erichj, just fixed firefox
<dotech> lspci is in os x too :)
<Turski> oh
<stefg> erichj: so the chrome is broken... incompatible themes/addons.. FF3 makes much more use of gtk themes, so a broken gtk theme might also make trouble. use all the default themes in gnome and FF and try a fresh profile w/o any addons
<Immersion> I never used terminal in OSX :-/
<Turski> use now ;)
<erichj> stefg: I am using default everything
<Immersion> Turski: sudo apt-get install build-essential autoconf automake
<Immersion> Opps
<Turski> ...
<erichj> stefg: how do I use another profile if I can't use any of the menus?
<Immersion> Turski: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<stefg> erichj: run firefox -p from terminal and add a new one
<Turski> yeh... i think that should work fine
<crimsun> Immersion: are you using GNOME or KDE?
<erichj> stefg: thanks
<Turski> i have 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<crimsun> Turski: there's not enough info to be able to tell yet ;)
<Immersion> Crimsun: gnome
<Turski> Immersion: but are you in osx or ubuntu now?
<Immersion> Ubuntu'
<crimsun> Turski: the relevant information is the SSID, not that line.  (You'd need `lspci -nv|grep -A1 040[13]')
<dotech> Sirius radio doesn't work in FFX3 :\
<dotech> at least not for me
<crimsun> Immersion: please open a Terminal  (Applications> Accessories> Terminal)
<dotech> i wonder if opera works
<stefg> erichj: scratch that... doesn't work
<Immersion> crimsun, I'm there.
<Turski> Immersion: so are you sure there isn't anything muted in mixer?
<crimsun> Immersion: now type:  ps -C pulseaudio
<erichj> stefg: actually it did work
<stefg> erichj: rather run firefox -safe-mode
<Immersion> Crimsun, Typed it, do you want the output?
<crimsun> Immersion: just the last line
<Immersion> Turski: Nothings muted. :-/
<Immersion>  5726 ?        00:00:01 pulseaudio
<stefg> erichj: strange ... no profile manager was popping up on my box... as it used to with FF2. But on the other hand my FF works just fine
<erichj> stefg: I found the issue. after the update I restarted firefox but the process didn't end. so it was still running beta 4 instead of beta 5. I just killed the process and everything is working great now
<crimsun> Immersion: ok, now type: paplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<Immersion> Crimsun, It ran for a few seconds, no sound.
<Thib_> hi folks
<crimsun> Immersion: ok, now type: wget http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<Immersion> crimsun, Now, run it?
<crimsun> Immersion: if you typed the entire command (including everything after the '&&'), it would have run.
<derspankster> yoandy: you ever get anywhere with your card?
<Immersion> crimsun, It's doing the "Are you sure you want to run this? [y/n]
<crimsun> Immersion: say 'y'
<Immersion> crimsun, Your ALSA information is located at http://pastebin.ca/973129
<dotech> crimsun, if i'm having an issue with a USB decoder should i follow your instructions too?
<dotech> it plays the ubuntu "Login" sound when i first connect it while ubuntu is running then nothing
<crimsun> dotech: yes.
<Immersion> For the record, crimson, Thank you very much for your help so far.
<Immersion> crimsun, rather.
<dotech> crimsun, okay thanks, i'll give it shot
<crimsun> Immersion: which macbook model?
<Immersion> Jan'08 model, 2.2ghz White
<crimsun> Immersion: ah, then it needs a quirk
<crimsun> that model is too new to be in the ALSA version that Ubuntu Hardy ships currently.
<Immersion> Oh.
<omar> Guys, thanks to all of you!
<omar> I did it! :D
<hackeron> ffmpeg: error while loading shared libraries: libx264.so.54: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<crimsun> Immersion: out of curiosity, does increasing the 'Surround' level give you audible audio?
<Gnine> bug 205654
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205654 in firefox-3.0 "firefox crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205654
<hackeron> that's what I get on latest hardy when I try to run ffmpeg :(
<Gnine> shame .. thats what i just got
<xtknight> hackeron, try running "sudo ldconfig" and try again?
<Immersion> Crimsun, I do not see a "Surround" level. But I'm getting no audible sound.
<crimsun> Immersion: in the Terminal,  amixer set 'Surround' 80%
<hackeron> xtknight: no change :(
<hackeron> xtknight: I'm just going to compile it from source I guess
<xtknight> hackeron, do you have libx264 installed
<xtknight> hackeron, maybe ffmpeg should Depend on libx264 (a bug)
<Immersion> crimsun, I'm not getting any sound. I have VNC playing an mp3 to test.
<crimsun> Immersion: after you executed that amixer command?
<Immersion> Yes.
<crimsun> and do you mean VLC?
<crimsun> you should be using that paplay command from before
<hackeron> xtknight: it does, but I have libx264.so.57 installed, and ffmpeg is compiled for libx264.so.54
<Immersion> Yes VLC, sorry.
<dotech> crimsun, when i run paplay the audio comes from my onboard output, not my usb decoder
<xtknight> hackeron, did you compile x264 yourself?
#ubuntu+1 2008-04-06
<Immersion> Ok, Crimsun
<hackeron> xtknight: nope
<hackeron> xtknight: installed by apt
<Immersion> Crimsun, still, nothing.
<xtknight> hackeron, so to reproduce, all you do is type "ffmpeg" ?
<hackeron> xtknight: yep
<xtknight> hackeron, well i just installed it and i dont have the problem
<crimsun> dotech: install pavucontrol, then use Applications> Sound & Video> PulseAudio Device Chooser to choose your usb device
<hackeron> xtknight: hmm, what does dpkg -l | grep x264 show?
<xtknight> mine doesn't even depend on 264
<xtknight> andy@andy-desktop:~$ ldd `which ffmpeg`|grep -i 264
<xtknight> ii  libx264-57                                 1:0.svn20071224-0.0ubuntu1          x264 video coding library
<hackeron> xtknight: from multiverse?
<erichj> xtknight: did you install ffmpeg from medibuntu repo?
<dotech> crimsun, i have that installed actually, and i think i set my default sink to the USB device
<xtknight> Filename: pool/multiverse/x/x264/x264_0.svn20071224-0.0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<xtknight> erichj, i installed from official hardy.  im not sure about hackeron, who was having the problem, though
<dotech> crimsun, i also tried the "combined" virtual device
<crimsun> Immersion: ok, then you just need a newer driver with the quirk added.
<dotech> maybe i'm not setting it properly
<hackeron> xtknight: from hardy multiverse
<Immersion> crimsun Do you know were I'd find one, or should I go searching?
<Eleaf> yo
<crimsun> Immersion: (sorry, it should be fixed in a bit.  I won't be around to test tonight, but if you're around tomorrow, perhaps I can walk you through it.)
<hackeron> xtknight: erichj: I guess I'll just recompile with apt-build install ffmpeg until the package is fixed in multiverse
<xtknight> hackeron, oh hold on, my x264 isnt installed. but the lib is
<dotech> crimsun: PulseAudio manager says Failure: Connection refused
<Immersion> Crimsun, I work pretty much all day tommorw. :) Another time maybe. Thank you SO much for your help.
<xtknight> makes no diff
<xtknight> hackeron, so what is your ffmpeg and x264 version?  3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7 and  1:0.svn20071224-0.0ubuntu1 here
<dotech> so does paplay now :)
<slipttees> ohhh god
<slipttees> E: linux-image-2.6.24-15-386: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<slipttees> E: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-15-386: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<slipttees> E: linux-image-386: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Eleaf> I just upgraded to hardy heron, looks good so far, but I don't have sound mixing.  Only one program can use sound at one time, (example: I have to restart firefox after listening to music in exaile if I want to watch youtube videos).  Sound mixing worked fine in the previous version
<slipttees> wtf ?
<crimsun> dotech: err, huh.  Log out and back in?
<dotech> crimsun: ok :)
<crimsun> Eleaf: how did you install the Flash plugin?
<hackeron> xtknight: 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7 for ffmpeg and 1:0.svn20071224-0.0ubuntu1 for x264
<crimsun> Eleaf: i.e., make sure you have the `libflashsupport' package installed.
<Eleaf> crimsun, it's been installed since my previous version
<xtknight> hackeron, what arch? amd64 here
<hackeron> xtknight: can't remember, lol, let me check
<Eleaf> installing that package now crimsun
<Eleaf> crimsun, so pulseaudio is running now?
<xtknight> hackeron,  i dont know but you shouldnt be having the problem.  does your ffmpeg depend on x264?  type "ldd `which ffmpeg` | grep -i 264"
<hackeron> xtknight: i686
<crimsun> Eleaf: what's the output from `ps -C pulseaudio>/dev/null;echo $?'?
<dotech> crimsun, ok its back now
<hackeron> xtknight: yes, my ffmpeg depends on x264
<crimsun> (don't include `', BTW)
<xtknight> hackeron, thru package or thru binary?
<hackeron> xtknight: on the version that doesn't exist :(
<xtknight> hackeron, i mean is there an ldd line
<hackeron> xtknight: through apt-get install ffmpeg - but I uncommented universe and multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list
<mellery> I had the sound hotkeys stop working on hardy, they bring up the gnome sound gui, but the volume setting on the gui doesnt affect the sound level.  using the speaker icon on the taskbar works, anyone have any ideas please?
<Eleaf> crimsun, the result is 0
<dotech> crimsun, i can't change the device in the PulseAudio Manager window can i?  looks like i have to click the icon at the top right
<crimsun> mellery: set the appropriate mixer elements using System> Preferences> Sound> Devices> Default mixer tracks
<xtknight> hackeron, odd.  im not sure how your ffmpeg depends on 264.  mine doesnt
<crimsun> dotech: right-click a stream and choose the output device
<hackeron> xtknight: hmm, also from multiverse?
<slipttees> hey guys i need help
<xtknight> hackeron, mine are all officail repos
<slipttees> kernel crash in install
<slipttees> :S
<slipttees> dependences
<slipttees> http://pastebin.ca/973154
<mellery> crimsun: switching from alsa to oss fixed it, thanks!
<dotech> oh man, i tried "test" in the sound preferences window
<slipttees> howto fixed it ?
<dotech> the tone won't stop now haha
<mellery> hopefuly it doesnt break other things!
<hackeron> xtknight: oh wait a second, which ffmpeg shows /usr/local/bin -- who the hell compiled it, lol
<xtknight> hackeron, lol
<emet> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 301 kB, installed size 808 kB
<hackeron> xtknight: sorry for the false report, lol -- /usr/bin/ffmpeg works like a charm
<crimsun> (back later tonight.)
<xtknight> hackeron, ahh
<xtknight> hackeron, well that's good otherwise we'd file a bug
<dotech> crimsun, i must be missing something... i see the Adobe Flash in Clients but no idea how to change the device
<dotech> right click does ntohing, double click brings up a windows with Go to Owner Module and Kill
<Gnine> "he who can make you believe absurdities, can make you commit atrocities" -voltaire
<dotech> how do i change the sink it is connected to?
<dotech> the best would be to get it connected to the combined sink
<dotech> right now its only on alsa_output.pci which is my onboard card
<bod_> hey guys, i cant play youtube vids with FF3 beta    what plugins do i need? how do i get them?
<dotech> crimsun, i'll try editing the pulseaudio config file
<Eleaf> bod_, flash
<bod_> Eleaf, ot it version 9.0 r115
<bod_> ot=got
<Eleaf> hmm
<Eleaf> What do you mean you can't play vids?
<Eleaf> nothing shows up, or what?
<bod_> i click on the link, the box that should show the vid is there, but its a blank grey box
<xtknight> hmm firefox bookmarks are so confusingnow
<xtknight> how do you make a folder :\
<bod_> xtknight, bookmarks-->bookmark this page-->bookmarks menu drop down--> create folder
<xtknight> bobbo,  ah yeah  i finally figured.  thx
<xtknight> bod_, *
<bod_> ;~)
<bod_> Eleaf, any thouhts?
<xtknight> actually u can right click on the bookmarks meun
<xtknight> menu
<Gnine> try running update, bod_
<xtknight> i coulda sworn that was missing in b4
<bod_> Gnine, what update?
<Gnine> do  apt-get update  in terminal
<bod_> Gnine, how will that get flash working? is 9.0 not the latest version?
<Gnine> if the update is positive then do  apt-get upgrade
<bod_> Gnine, what do u mean if its positive? im doing the update now
<Ashex> can someone else running Kubuntu try this
<Ashex> Drag-drop an mp3 from Dolphin to an empty queue in Amarok
<Ashex> then hit play and tell me if Dolphin crashes
<Gnine> repositories need update before upgrade. if the fix is stablished then thats your quickest solution. if problem persists check your flash version/installation
<bod_> Gnine, cool, it worked dude,.,. cheers ;~)
<bod_> any idea how to convert ogg to mpeg?
<dotech> crimsun: i was unable to do this through the PA GUI manager, but I used "pacmd" to get to the server's live shell so i could set the default sink, that worked
<dotech> i set it to the combined sink, now i can remove or add my USB decoder on the fly and it works :)
<dotech> thanks for your help
<Eleaf> bod_, convert ogg to mp3?
<bod_> Eleaf, no mp4 mpeg (video formats) im trying cinelerra
<dotech> Ahh, under PulseAudio Volume Control->Output Devices, if you right click the devices there you have the option to make them default.
<Eleaf> Hey, can I run audacity in hardy?
<Eleaf> I can't play/record in audacity (probably pulse audio).
<dotech> You can also move streams in there too. yay!
<keithclark> Is there a way to distribute amongst a local network the work of copying a dvd?
<Eleaf> probably not keithclark
<keithclark> Eleaf, too bad
<Eleaf> there is only one dvd drive to read the dvd from..  The dvd drive is probably the bottleneck.
<keithclark> Eleaf, I would not think so.  Download a chunk and then process.
<Dr_willis> copying is different from 'reencoding to avi'
<Dr_willis> dd if=/dev/dvd of=video.iso    is a copy. :)
<cyphase> is the new Share tab in nautilus working for anyone?
<chapocer1> what is the path to access a firewire device? i read somewhere /dev/dv1394 or /dev/raw1394, but i dont have either of those
<dotech> wow Sirius sucks
<chapocer1> and it doesnt automatically mount when i plug it in..
<dotech> you can only log in 10 times a day then they lock you out
<dotech> trying to fix my sound problem all day, now im locked out ugh
<ethana2> are nvidia drivers handled by restricted drivers manager/
<ethana2> ?
<chapocer1> ethana2, yes
<ethana2> hmm
<chapocer1> mine always have been taken care of by it
<Boohbah> anyone had troubles with firefox 3 beta 5?
<Turski> many
<Turski> but i dont have
<Eleaf> how do you use pasuspender...
<Eleaf> I'm not sure what the pulseaudio server is (in the form of an argument for pasuspender)
<chapocer1> sometimes my downloads dont show up when i tell them to.. but i have a feeling its this lame sidebar thing i have
<chapocer1> @boohbah
<achiang> been testing hardy on my hp nc6220 for a while now, somewhere in the upgrade process, video playback got hosed
<achiang> nothing informative in launchpad... any clues before i file a bug?
<achiang> wmv, ogg are the two file formats i've tested, and both seem b0rken
<achiang> tried both totem and mplayer as well
<Sergeant_Pony> cowbud you around?
<dotech> so funny, after 12 hours of debugging this audio problem
<dotech> i finally fix it, and then Sirius decides to lock me out at that exact moment
<dotech> just my luck :(
<Eleaf> I'm not sure if hardy can get away with not supporting many audios apps like audacity.
<tyler_d> anyone help me troubleshoot a vpn connection issue
<Eleaf> (because of pulseaudio)
<Eleaf> pulseaudio seems to use a lot of cpu usage and skips a bit.
<Eleaf> Will hardy really be able to be released like that?
<dotech> my pulseaudio always fails
<cyphase> is the new Share tab in nautilus working for anyone?
<dotech> i.e., "Cannot connect, connection refused"
<dotech> i have to reboot to fix it
<dotech> and im not doing anything over the network here
<dotech> anyways, the fact that i finally fixed the audio output is awesome!
<dotech> its all in the Volume Control, I was always looking in the Manager
<dotech> is there any way to prevent my audio device from playing the Ubuntu Login noise when I connect it?
<dotech> its kind of annoying :)
<mophead> go to applications, add/remove and look up wifi radar
<mophead> whoops, wropng channel
<hmuller> dotech: If you are using gnome, investigate System > Preferences > Sound
<level1__> is there a way to re-enable the xorg.conf in hardy
<Dr_willis> generate a new one with whatever tool you want. I think works
<level1__> Dr_willis: but I changed the configuration and X just ignored it
<level1__> I want my keyboard driver back!
<lordleemo> how do i turn off this fookin annoying network authentcation
<Dr_willis> No idea then level1_  - ive seen others that add new sections to the xorg.conf.
<Dr_willis> and those got used.
<Dr_willis> what keyboard driver are we talking about?
<hmuller> level1__: did you restart X afterwards?  I'm using a custom xorg.conf, autoconfig just doesn't do it for me
<level1__> Dr_willis: I changed my keyboard driver from kdb to keyboard because kdb doesnt allow you to shift function keys
<level1__> hmuller: yeah, is there something else I have to do
<Nis2k> Question, How do I report a pidgin bug?
<level1__> should I restart
<Dr_willis> Shift FUnctionkeys.. Hmm...
<xtknight> Nis2k, out of curiousity which one?  i just reported a bug where the window wasnt flashing
<xtknight> !launchpad | Nis2k
<ubotu> Nis2k: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Dr_willis> cant recall ever doing that. :)
<hmuller> level1__: That should do the trick, what is /var/log/Xorg.0.log saying?
<level1__> Dr_willis: its because I radically remapped my keyboard
<Dr_willis> You Leet radical Linux User!
 * hmuller laughs
<Nis2k> xtknight, every time i open it my comp freezes
<xtknight> Nis2k, do you have a launchpad acct?
<Nis2k> xtknight, yes, from dektop bar
<xtknight> your whole computer freezes hard?  do you have an idea if the X server is crashing, or if there is a kernel panic?
<Nis2k> xtknight, kernel panic
<xtknight> :O
<Nis2k> and i cant remove it
<xtknight> what can you not remove?
<Nis2k> not even from terminal
<Nis2k> pidgin
<level1__> Dr_willis: I moved symbol keys around so that I could have the arrows keys close to my hands.  I put the question mark and the apostrophe as shift f2 and shift f4, for example
<level1__> and now I cant use them
<level1__> can someone type a pipe for me
<level1__> never mind
<xtknight> well what happens?  "sudo apt-get remove pidgin" for example
<Nis2k> every time I try to remove it, it freezes qith kernel panic
<xtknight> hmmm
<xtknight> :|
<xtknight> Nis2k, that only happens when you try to remove pidgin?
<xtknight> this sounds more hardware related to me
<Nis2k> xtknight
<Nis2k> xtknight o, when i try to open it tooo
<Nis2k> no*
<Nis2k> xtknight, it also freezes when you try to open it.
<xtknight> Nis2k, can you pastebin a log of your kernel (it would be in /var/log/messages.x) where .x is a higher number, probably
<level1__> (II) LoadModule: "kbd"
<level1__> it shouldnt be doing that
<xtknight> this should be filed as a kernel bug, because a panic is an unhandled kernel exception, at least as far as i know.
<Nis2k> xtknight, I didnt copy the kernel panic number
<xtknight> Nis2k, yes but ubuntu may have copied it to /var/log somewhere?
<hmuller> level1__: Looks like you just stumbled onto useful information
<Nis2k> xtknight, yes, but where?
<level1__> hmuller: yeah
<xtknight> Nis2k, well you can look at date and time, last modified, under /var/log/  with nautilus
<xtknight> Nis2k, if you can remember the last time it crashed.  but let me ask you, what's the highest number you have of messages?  like messages.0, messages.1
<xtknight> messages is under /var/log
<level1__> hmuller: so what should I do
<Eleaf> Is there any way to disable pulseaudio?
<Dr_willis> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Dr_willis> No idea. :) thats the only info i have on pulseaudio
<hmuller> level1__: I'm only a level 1 X jedi knight,  I'm guessing this keyboard driver you are trying to use, is not present
<mophead> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<Nis2k> xtknight, how do i see it?
<xtknight> Nis2k, type nautilus /var/log
<Nis2k> xtknight, ok
<level1__> hmuller: looks like Im gonna use gutsy until I have retroport the keyboard driver
<Eleaf> I just can't get audacity to work in hardy
<xtknight> my audacity works
<level1__> because thats just stupid
<Eleaf> I killed pulseaudio, and audio still won't play
<Eleaf> how xtknight ?
<hmuller> level1__: This keyboard driver you mentioned earlier doesn't seem to be installed in a standard X install, where does it come from?
<xtknight> Eleaf, i dont know.  by default.  it seems to be using ALSA output plugin tho
<xtknight> Eleaf, i used to have problems with mplayer if i didn't use -ao pulseaudio option.  updates fixed it.
<Eleaf> I don't get it, audacity CAN'T use pulseaudio.
<xtknight> ya mine doesnt work w/ pulseaudio, it does w/ alsa
<mophead> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jblack> Has anyone upgraded to hardy tonight, and found that they can no longer browse google.com and  ubuntu.com ?
<Eleaf> xtknight, how do you get it to run with alsa?
<xtknight> jblack, works for me
<xtknight> Eleaf, i dont know.  it just worked by default ??
<hmuller> jblack: works for me also
<xtknight> Eleaf, alsa output in the preferences
<Eleaf> I know, but you can't use alsa with pulseaudio
<hmuller> jblack: but I am working from a fresh hardy install also ...
<Eleaf> pulseaudio takes over alsa and no other soundserver/application can access alsa directly
<dotech> hmuller: thanks!
<xtknight> Eleaf, i dont know if im using pulesaudio
<Eleaf> xtknight, so if pulseaudio is running, programs can't use alsa directly
<xtknight> doesn't hardy have pulseaudio enabled by default?
<dotech> xtknight, yes
<Eleaf> xtknight, type ps aux | grep pulse in a terminal for a sec
<hmuller> dotech: I can't remember what I did, but you are most welcome
<xtknight> Eleaf, yes i have several pulse running
<xtknight> andy      6832  0.1  0.1 148324  6644 ?        Sl   19:47   0:03 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --log-target=syslog
<xtknight> etc
<jblack> Ok. Found it. I had another copy of firefox running on a different window.
<Eleaf> ok
<Sergeant_Pony> Eleaf: I have all options setup in sound pref's to use pulse audio
<dotech> hmuller: told me how to change the investigate system sounds :)
<Eleaf> Sergeant_Pony, in audacity?
<xtknight> i didnt touch any settings anywhere and it just worked
<hmuller> dotech: ahh yes, the low hanging fruit!  =)
<Eleaf> wow, can you record too?
<xtknight> i'm not sure
<Sergeant_Pony> oh, sorry... never mind I never used audacity
<Eleaf> but you can play files?
<xtknight> i can play files ya
<Eleaf> hmm
<xtknight> sorry im using audacious not audacity
<xtknight> my bad
<dotech> hmuller, temporarily i just disabled the log in sound... no idea why it was playing that when i connected a new usb device though
<xtknight> let me try audacity
<dotech> i do still want the actual log in sound, but i can deal without it for now haha
<bluefoxx> i love alltray XD
<xtknight> Eleaf, i can also play files in audacity by default.  both audacity and audacious
<Eleaf> I get this about 30 times when I open audacity:  Expression 'ret' failed in 'src/hostapi/alsa/pa_linux_alsa.c', line: 1034
<Eleaf> Expression 'AlsaOpen( hostApi, parameters, streamDir, &pcm )' failed in 'src/hostapi/alsa/pa_linux_alsa.c', line: 1066
<xtknight> sounds like an incorrect default device or soething
<xtknight> my alsa runs fine with pulseaudio side by side
<xtknight> no warnings in console
<Eleaf> I wonder how I set it to the right device, I tried every options in preferences, all of which are what I normallly use
<xtknight> preferences sound i suppose
<dotech> if you use pulseaudio, get the pulseaudio device chooser
<xtknight> does Test in preferences->Sound give you sound?
<Eleaf> xtknight, all other programs work with sound
<Eleaf> of course.
<dotech> you will have a little "line in" icon in the top right
<Eleaf> sounds works fine in all others
<dotech> open the Volume manager in that
<dotech> it lets you move any sink that applications use
<dotech> and set the default sink
<Eleaf> well, I'm trying without pulseaudio right now
<xtknight> Eleaf, maybe audacity is trying to open a bit rate that your device doesn't support.  or something.  i'm really not sure
<Eleaf> dotech, pulseaudio with other programs works okay
<Eleaf> xtknight, why would it be so slow?
<dotech> Eleaf, is the problem just no sound?
<xtknight> Eleaf, slow?
<Eleaf> takes about 20 seconds to close the preferences window
<xtknight> hmmm
<Eleaf> dotech, yeah, and slow in audacity
<xtknight> Eleaf, run gnome-sound-properties in terminal and watch for errors
<Eleaf> also this error in audacity:  Expression 'tempDevHandle = open( deviceInfo->name, flags )' failed in 'src/hostapi/oss/pa_unix_oss.c', line: 690
<Eleaf> (terminal)
<Eleaf> the problem is only audacity xtknight
<dotech> Eleaf, slow not sure about, for no sound you can open the volume control and in the playback tab it should show any streams
<xtknight> Eleaf, which preferences dialog is slow?
<Eleaf> nope, no errors with gnome-sound
<Eleaf> xtknight, edit -> preferences in audacity
<dotech> if you have the stream there you can make sure it is going to the right device, if it is then there's something else goin gon
<Eleaf> dotech, what do you mean?
<Eleaf> I'm not using pulseaudio right now, for debugging
<xtknight> Eleaf, my devices are set to OSS there
<Eleaf> just plain audacity -> alsa
<Nis2k> xtknight, i cant find the log
<dotech> Eleaf, yeah i know, if you switch back to it you can try that though
<dotech> just suggesting something to look at
<xtknight> Nis2k, so it's not in messages.0 or messages.1, or messages.2, etc
<Nis2k> mhh lemme see
<dotech> Eleaf, for example, Flash wouldn't play sound, but paplay would
<Eleaf> I can't even get audacity to work with alsa
<Eleaf> I get sound in flash
<dotech> i had to change the sink for Flash in that thing
<Eleaf> all my sound programs work but audacity... I need audacity to do some recording
<dotech> maybe it wasn't using the correct source in audacity then?
<Eleaf> I use audacity every other day normally, I also had this problem in gutsy, I thought upgrading might help.
<xtknight> Nis2k, so you're getting a true kernel panic where your keyboard lights are flashing?
<Eleaf> dotech, how would I change that?  I tried every option in preferences for output/input
<Nis2k> xtknight, no, not in messages .0
<Nis2k> neither in messages
<Eleaf> none results in playability/recordability, audacity just says the soundcard is in use
<Nis2k> xtknight, yes i had a kernel panic
<xtknight> Eleaf, maybe check permissions on /dev/dsp ?
<xtknight> i dunno why it's only audacity though
<xtknight> Nis2k, ok somehow you will have to dump this
<Nis2k> before, it said something like unable to sync something
 * Dr_willis installs  audacity
<Eleaf> gaah!
<xtknight> Nis2k, "If the crash completely locks the system, try rebooting to a known working kernel and see if any backtrace was logged to /var/log/kern.log.0 ."
<dotech> Eleaf, sorry i haven't tried any audio input yet
<Eleaf> audacity takes a very long time to startup..
<xtknight> Nis2k, also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash
<Eleaf> normally it's almost instant, not it takes about 9 seconds
<dotech> anyone here use more than 2 monitors?
<Eleaf> and those errors show many times in the terminal
<xtknight> dotech, at times, 2 monitors and tvout
<Nis2k> xtknight, ok ill check it, and then report it backhe ere
<Eleaf> should I be using the generic kernel?
<xtknight> Eleaf, what are you using?
<dotech> my configuration is actually 2 1680x1050 monitors on the left and right, 1050x1680 in teh center
<xtknight> generic sure
<xtknight> oh nice
<dotech> was just curious how much pain i'm in for :)
<xtknight> dotech, what video card.
<Eleaf> I hear there are huge audio problems whether you use one or the other.
<dotech> i have 2 7600gt cards
<Eleaf> restart... grr.
<dotech> nvidia
<xtknight> Nis2k, ok.  basically i think that site tells you to reproduce the crash, then press alt +sysrq+ 1 (one)
<xtknight> Nis2k, When the crash occurs, press Alt+SysRq+1 (one, not L) followed by Alt+SysRq+t.
<xtknight> If the system is sufficiently alive, it will also be logged to /var/log/kern.log and visible in the output from dmesg.
<Sergeant_Pony> is there a config file I canlook at for pulse audio?
<xtknight> dotech, nvidia is easy to use
<xtknight> i have nvidia
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, i have some things you can check
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, i fixed my problem
<xtknight> dang what's with all the pulse problems
<dotech> xtknight, nice, i'll be doing that in an hour or so
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech I have pulse audio working 100% until I reboot
<xtknight> dotech, feel free to ask questions
<xtknight> dotech, i actually use nouveau open source drier
<xtknight> now
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, what are you using to configure pulseaudio?
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech I did it all from commandline
<dotech> xtknight, is that better than the nvidia for what im trying to do?
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, thats why, the settings won't be saved
<dotech> did you use pacmd?
<Sergeant_Pony> pacmd?
<xtknight> dotech, somewhat yes.  it's a really early stage driver and harder to install though.  it has extremely limited 3d support
<xtknight> dotech, but it cooperates with X server and ubuntu applets better.
<xtknight> so you might consider it someday
<dotech> thats the CLI for the pulseaudio server, lets you change settings on the fly but they aren't preserved between reboots
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech oh, ok
<dotech> xtknight, hmm i'll have to check it out
<xtknight> dotech, #nouveau
<xtknight> they welcome testers
<dotech> i don't do too much with games so 3d acceleration isn't really a problem
<xtknight> keep in mind it's alpha though so expect bugs.  but i ran it with 2d for days and nothing but smooth performance
<dotech> mostly just development, hence my portrait oriented monitor in the center :)
<Dr_willis>  audacity  seems to be workign fine here.
<dotech> not to mention that websites look awesome in that format
<xtknight> and configurable multimonitor.  you can rotate one monitor independent from the others.  keep in mind support is a little limited as well, not many people use it yet, but i can show you what i did
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, the PulseAudio tool in the top right with the audio cable
<dotech> click that and go to Volume Control
<xtknight> i mean #nouveau is basically a developer channel
<jcarey75> Eleaf: I just installed audacity also, just doing some general testing, works so far though. standard Hardy amd64 install
<pen> is there anyway to change resolution of grub?
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, the first tab is "Playback", start playing your audio stream and see if the application appears there
<xtknight> !fb
<ubotu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<dotech> if it does, right click and make sure the sink is correct
<xtknight> pen: ^
<level1> hmuller: I have a reliable internet connection now
<pen> xtknight: :)
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, also, in the "Output devices" tab, right click the "Simultaneous output" device and click Default
<level1> hmuller: do you think there is anything I can do besides file a bug report?
<xtknight> dotech, actually if you want to do it soon i can just help you get started w/ nouveau
<Dr_willis> i will point out im using KDE not gnome. :) so not sure how tha taffexts pulseaudio
<hmuller> level1:  this is the keyboard driver issue?
<dotech> xtknight, i'll be doing it soon, i just needed my audio working so i could put my windows machine back
<dotech> after the hockey game :)
<xtknight> ahh
<xtknight> fine by me
<xtknight> ill be here pretty much all night anyways
<xtknight> vacation ;)
<dotech> haha nice
<xtknight> and the first thing i wanna do is test hardy!
<xtknight> aren't i such a geek
<dotech> its way better than installing vista
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech now it won't play my cd... gstreamer error... it worked before
<xtknight> haha
<pen> xtknight: I want to grub menu resolution not the splash
<xtknight> pen, hm i dont really know.  does the grub menu need to look that good? :p
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech... connection refused
<hmuller> level1:  this was the keyboard driver issue?
<pen> xtknight: I have a cool cosmos backgroun want to add to it
<xtknight> pen, i think it uses some dos mode like 720x480 or something.  not sure if there's anything you can do
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, i've had that happen too and i really want to figure that out... a reboot will fix it
<pen> xtknight: but with low resolution it looks awful
<xtknight> pen, but perhaps modifying&recompiling grub would do it.
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, i think as long as settings aren't changed it wont happen, but as we mess aroudn with it it happens
<pen> xtknight: how ?
<pen> xtknight: is there a wiki for it?
<xtknight> if you're lucky you can change a fb mode from like 0x370 to 0x888 or w/e your fb code is
<Sergeant_Pony> I'm going to reboot
<xtknight> pen, doubt it.  but im not sure
<Sergeant_Pony> brb
<dotech> ok
<dotech> we should figure that out
<dotech> pulseaudio randomly dies if you change too many sound settings :)
<level1> hmuller: yes
<hmuller> level1: How did you install this driver in Gutsy?
<xtknight> pen, does this at all help you http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=119696
<level1> hmuller: by installing gutsy.  It came with gutsy
<pen> xtknight: ha, I was just on the archive version of that thread ;D
<hmuller> level1: Then I think the next reasonable step would be to initiate a bug, you have a launchpad account?
<level1> hmuller: I'm not going to switch to hardy unless i can fix this
<level1> hmuller: yeah
<level1> hmuller: I'm about to
<pen> xtknight: thx for the full version :)
<xtknight> :p
<xtknight> level1, what again is the problem?
<level1> xtknight: I can't use the "keyboard" driver in place of the "kbd" driver in hardy
<level1> xtknight: I could in gutsy
<xtknight> level1, ah xserver-xorg-input-keyboard vs xserver-xorg-input-kbd ?
<level1> xtknight: yeah
<dotech> anyone know how to save the settings for pulseaudio?
<hmuller> level1: There must be a way to install or upgrade a Gutsy package to Hardy, but I haven't done that yet and don't know how
<xtknight> level1, well it is the same thing as kbd in gutsy
<xtknight> level1, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xserver-xorg-input-keyboard&searchon=sourcenames&suite=gutsy&section=all
<level1> xtknight: except I'm not sure they were ever seperate packages because there is no input-keyboard package in gutsy
<Sergeant_Pony> back
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, i guess the settings in the Volume Control aren't persistent either, I just rebooted and it reverted
<xtknight> level1, keyboard is a source pkg that builds 'kbd'.  so they are not separate.
<level1> I stand corrected
<xtknight> keyboard probably would give you no install candidate or link to kbd
<xtknight> but anyway how are you tryig to use keyboard?  what is the diff ?
<level1> xtknight: kbd won't shift function keys
<level1> xtknight: which includes apostrophe, question mark, vertical pipe, and some other stuff on my keyboard layout
<xtknight> level1, is this a different driver you specified in xorg.conf?  both 'kbd' and 'keyboard' in xorg.conf worked in gutsy?
<Sergeant_Pony> yup, same here
<xtknight> level1, i mean 'keyboard' gave you extra functionality in gutsy?
<level1> xtknight: yeah
<level1> xtknight: but xorg loads kbd even why keyboard is selected in xorg.conf in hardy
<xtknight> level1, they both provide only one library, kbd_drv.so
<xtknight> maybe an X server update has caused a regression
<level1> xtknight: I tried to installed the gutsy binary package in hardy but dpkg absolutely refuses to do it
<xtknight> dpkg --force-all can, but it's dangerous
<level1> I may just force it
<xtknight> it probably won't work
<xtknight> the library is a different version than your Xorg.  gutsy has 7.2, hardy has 7.3
<level1> because the only other option is to reinstall gutsy
<xtknight> well not really.  let's see what the problem is first
<level1> xtknight: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-keyboard/+bug/212602
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212602 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard ""keyboard" driver no longer availible in hardy" [Undecided,New]
<xtknight> i mean all you might have to do is recompile xorg 7.3's keyboard driver
<xtknight> and stick it in hardy
<level1> xtknight: okay
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony: i am searching for a way to save the settings
<level1> xtknight: I know how to program but I don't know how to package stuff, can you walk me through it?
<xtknight> level1, yea i can help you build a pkg for it.  but hmm... i wanna see first what the difference between the gutsy and hardy pkg is.  that's the first step.  e.g., why gutsy has a keyboard driver and hardy does not.  or does hardy's xorg just not load keyboard properly, does keyboard even exist, etc...
<level1> xtknight: I heard that 7.3 isn't as xorg.conf centric; is it possible hardy is simply ignoring my xorg.conf?
<level1> seems probable
<xtknight> ya
<xtknight> thats what im thinkin
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech ok
<level1> xtknight: how would I find out?
<hmuller> level1: xtknight: 7.3 uses my custom xorg.conf just fine
<xtknight> level1, well im looking at the differences between packages right now.  one sec
<level1> hmuller: its possible it ignores xorg.conf in parts
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, i think it's the /etc/pulse/daemon.conf or /etc/pulse/client.conf file
<jordan_> level1, I don't think that Xorg would simply ignore your xorg.conf
<jordan_> level1, What makes you think that it is?
<hmuller> level1: The only section  I did not customize is the kbd inputdevice section
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech brb
<level1> jordan_: in my Xorg.0.log, it says "loading module kbd" but it doesn't say anything like "could not load keyboard, loading kbd instead"
<level1> jordan_: so that says to me that xorg wasnt even aware that I wanted keyboard
<jordan_> level1, Can you pastebin your xorg.conf ?
<xtknight> level1, how about you use startx -- -logverbose 6
<xtknight> or whatever the command is
<level1> jordan_: it'll take me a moment
<xtknight> ya that's it
<dotech> crimsun, do you know how to save the changes made in the PulseAudio Volume Control?  the changes are not persistent across reboots
<xtknight> level1, here is a DIFF of gutsy vs hardy's kbd src package.  http://rafb.net/p/sq3QdC79.html
<jordan_> level1, I heard somewhere that keyboard was being deprecated
<level1> oh, btw, I look forward to the day when pcspkr is disabled by default
<level1> jordan_: I'm not suprised, nor do I really care
<dunnix>  I woke up this morning with a ubuntu update message suggesting a "partial upgrade"  I did it, and now firefox 3.0 is not there... I am using 8.04 hardy   any ideas?
<dotech> dunnix go to synapse and install firefox 3
<dotech> it will work now
<jordan_> dunnix, Make sure that ubuntu-desktop is installed
<dotech> there was a dependancy issue earlier that caused the problem
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech back
<dunnix> yeah thats why I'm doin, should i be worried about any other missing software?
<dotech> i dont think so
<dotech> worked fine for me
<jordan_> dunnix, As long as you have the ubuntu-desktop meta-package, no
<level1> xtknight: startx didn't work at all this time, and the Xorg.0.log isn't any different anyways
<level1> let me try kdm
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, okay, i'm still looking
<dunnix> thanks jordan_ and dotech!
<ader10> Half of my applications fail to load (I think it's a gtk problem). Any help/ideas please?
<bobbo85> Hi all, is there any way to make mplayer's volume not affect other programs like Rhythmbox?
<ader10> I'm attempting to load brasero mainly, and it never gets past a blank window
<xtknight> level1, hmm?
<xtknight> level1, well startx should be independent of display manager i think.
<xtknight> level1, you can try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" and then "startx -- -logverbose 6" (it is that exact cmd with -- -).
 * ader10 proudly hasn't typed startx since slackware
<pen> is fb enabled by default?
<crdlb> ader10: did you try running in a terminal perhaps?
<ader10> crdlb: Yes, it simply makes a newline and stops
<ader10> by stops, I mean, stuck in an infinite loop or something
<jordan_> bobbo, mplayers volume control doesn't affect any of my other apps, though I don't use Rhythmbox
<xtknight> level1, "Also remove old code only needed for obsolete "keyboard" driver"
<xtknight> this is what i see in the diff
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech after all that work now I cna't get it to work...
<crdlb> ader10: such as the gtk mainloop :)
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, what is the problem now?
<level1> xtknight: oh I missed the --
<ader10> hah, now even gnome-terminal won't staryt
<ader10> s/staryt/start/
<level1> xtknight: well, lets just underemove it
<xtknight> level1, if i were you i'd just leave that bug filed.  except change it to "kbd driver does not support function key shfting" or w/e your bug was
<bobbo85> jordan_, for me I don't know why but music programs such as amarok will go silent if i turn the volume down on a movie playing in mplayer
<Krzzzz> hello folks
<xtknight> level1, and you can mark it as a regression
<Krzzzz> does anyone here have any experience with Gnome-voice-control?
<ader10> Since gnome-terminal won't start up maybe I can try running brasero on a virtual terminal. What's the program called that does something like "fake framebuffer" to run x programs in terminal
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, i'm going to edit my pulseaudio daemon config manually
<level1> xtknight: well, if its not fixed by the final release (and i have a feeling it won't) I'll have to move back to gutsy
<level1> xtknight: so its better for me just to recompile it
<xtknight> level1, you can help get it fixed by the time hardy is released
<level1> xtknight: I guess
<level1> xtknight: can you help me learn enough of the technology to fix it?
<Krzzzz> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_VoiceControlApplet".
<xtknight> level1, if you fix it by recompiling something then you can request a new version of that package
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech I followed the directions given to me by cowbud and now it don't want to work
<xtknight> level1, yeah ill help you with all the launchpad fuzzy stuff
<Krzzzz> i get that mistake when i try to add an applet to the panels
<ader10> Meh... I'll just restart the box. It's probably some runaway daemon.
<xtknight> level1, i would try Xorg 'git'
<xtknight> for that driver at least
<level1> xtknight: I meant more the X technology stuff.  I know C but I really don't understand Xorg
<level1> xtknight: I'd rather just modify ubuntu's source package...  its a lot easier for me
<xtknight> level1, oh well i have no idea about xorg code either much.  i gues i know a little about it.  but i'm just suggesting compiling the new keyboard driver from xorg git
<xtknight> level1, what we'd do is compile the new keyboard driver from git.  if it fixes it, we'd diff the original ubuntu package against it and suggest that as a patch.
<level1> xtknight: but I thought the ubuntu was trying to get rid of keyboard
<xtknight> level1, well kbd or w/e
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony do you just not have sound?
<level1> xtknight: so they won't accept it as a patch
<xtknight> level1, i mean a newer version of kbd might support what you want
<level1> xtknight: unlikely
<level1> xtknight: theres probably some developer that thinks its a feature
<level1> "who would ever want to shift a function key?"
<xtknight> well ask in #Xorg
<xtknight> probably the best /easiest idea right now
<protonchris> level1: doesn't hurt to ask
<jordan_> level1, So you are planning on just continuously maintaining keyboard for yourself as Xorg moves on instead of trying to get kbd to do what you need?
<level1> jor
<xtknight> it is compelling, although probably best to solve root of the problem.  most of the developres are willing to implement patches, especially if other people post premade patches.
<level1> jordan_: theoretically, I could get keyboard without having to modify code that I'm not familiar with and introduce new bugs
<bobbo85> Where do I select the default application for ipods in Hardy?  I don't see it in "removable devices and media"
<rww> Hey, everyone. My hardy install just froze up: I can still see my windows and everything on screen, but they don't respond to keyboard or mouse input. This was in my syslog: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62275/ . Anyone have any ideas?
<level1> xtknight: #xorg is such a quiet channel
<xtknight> yeah
<mohamed_> hello all i'm running mplayer play mpeg files and got this error " AO: [pulse] Failed to connect to server:Connection refused " anyone help ?
<dotech> mohamed_, restart pulseaudio
<dotech> or reboot :)
<mohamed_> dotech: i didn't deal with pulseaudio b4 :)
<xtknight> level1, i'd have to understand what exactly the functionality was though because i dont know what shifting function keys means
<mohamed_> dotech:  now it exist instead of alsa ?
<rww> Oh, I forgot to mention: everything works if I reboot it, but this is the second time it's happened (seemingly at random), so I figure I should fix it.
<dotech> mohamed_, what does 'ps -ef | grep pulse' say?
<dotech> mohamed_, pulseaudio actually controls alsa
<dotech> i think
<mohamed_> dotech: 25932 25915  0 03:31 pts/1    00:00:00 grep pulse
<dotech> yea the service isn't running, i'm not sure why it keeps shutting down
<level1> xtknight: using xmodmap its possible to extensively remap your keyboard, but there is a lot of unexpected behavior and gotchas
<dotech> a reboot would fix that, or you could manually start it again
<mohamed_> dotech: but i hear sound or this not related ?
<dotech> oh you actually hear sound?
<mohamed_> yes
<jordan_> level1, Yes, but you will have to constantly modify keyboard to keep it up to date with new versions of Xorg, vs having Xorg maintain kbd with a new feature
<dotech> i guess it depends how alsa is configured, you can still have sound without pulse
<mohamed_> dotech: yes i hear sound only this error appear with mplayer
<level1> xtknight: one of them is that if you try to map a key that is physically a function key to something like - with ? being shift-function key, it doesn't work
<level1> xtknight: that function key will produce - even if your holding the shift button
<level1> jordan_: I don't think we understand eachother
<mohamed_> dotech: pulse installed by default of i should install it ?
<dotech> in hardy it is installed by default
<level1> jordan_: I'll keep modifing my keyboard to the end of time and be happy, just as long as Xorg gives me the power to do so
<level1> jordan_: but this is getting in the way
<dotech> you jus tneed to restart teh pulse service, im looking up how you cna do that now
<xtknight> level1, how did you originally find out only "keyboard" worked
<level1> xtknight: somewhere in a forum
<xtknight> ah
<level1> xtknight: from like 4 years ago, haha
<level1> xtknight: when I first realized the problem
<level1> jordan_: do you still want my xorg.cong and Xorg.0.logs?
<xtknight> http://rafb.net/p/sq3QdC79.html
<zylche> is gnome-panel going to have the minimum panel size as 25 now? I preferred 23 :(
<xtknight> level1, at around line 7097 and below is where i start seeing changes to code
<jordan_> level1, Yes
<Dogma_> So, is anyone here running Ubuntu on a mac Via Paralells? I'm trying to decide if that might be a better option to dual booting.
<xtknight> i mean possibly pertinent changes
<jordan_> Dogma_, I don't expect that it would be much different than running in VMware
<zylche> also, is anyone else experiencing problems with wireless expresscards not being recognised? atheros-based.
<Dogma_> jordan_, thats right.
<bonbonthejon> Anyone know if it is possible to run kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-kde4-desktop on the same hardy machine?
<Dr_willis> bonbonthejon,  i am doing that now.
<xtknight> kbdmap is a good keyword to look at in that diff file
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech
<rww> Dogma_: last time I used it, it worked fine. I'm running Ubuntu via Wubi inside my Windows install, though, so I don't know if it stopped working fine.
<xtknight> lots of kbdmap changes i dunno
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony yep?
<bonbonthejon> Dr_willis: how do I switch between them? just select in KDM?
<Dr_willis> bonbonthejon,  yes.
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech any luck? I'm not... it's broken again
<Dr_willis> kde4 is still very lacking
<bonbonthejon> Dr_willis: any problems so far?
<VeN0mizer> anyone else have their firefox broken by the latest slew of upgrades?
<bonbonthejon> Dr_willis: yeah, that's why i want to do both
<Dogma_> rww, Thanks. At the moment I'm having alot of troubles getting all my hardware to work with 8.04, so I think it might work better if I virutalize it.
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, go to the volume control and make sure the playback stream is going to the right device
<Dr_willis> bonbonthejon,  other then 2x the icons in themenus from each kde then kde4 app.. not really
<dotech> i'm still lookign for a way to make the changes persistent
<Dr_willis> bonbonthejon,  i do think some of the kde redundant apps got removed the other day however.
<rww> Dogma_: Yeah, if 8.04 isn't working with your hardware, you definitely want to go with virtualization, especially if you don't need 3D acceleration.
<bonbonthejon> Dr_willis: sounds good. I'm going to need to start submitting some of the bugs I see
<level1> http://pastebin.ca/973349 jordan_ sorry I can't use nopaste, its not working for me for some reason.  this is my Xorg.0.log
<dotech> mohamed_ if you log out and log back in pulse should restart
<Dogma_> rww, Paralells recently released 3d acceleration.
<xtknight> how do i compile an ubuntu kernel with one more config option enabled and a small patch?
<mohamed_> thx dotech, i will do after i finish some tasks
<Dr_willis> bonbonthejon,  it does look like. for example if there was Kgolf for KDE and Kgolf for kde4, the kgolf kde3 version got removed.
<level1> http://pastebin.ca/973354 jordan_ this is xorg.conf
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech I'm not sire.. output lists 3 different things
<dotech> mohamed_, if it keeps happening there's probably some debug we can enable to get more info
<bonbonthejon> Dr_willis: that I can live with. The biggest problem was trying to use OpenOffice messed up a lot of the graphics
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, your output devices?
<Dr_willis> i dont use OOo much at all
<mohamed_> dotech: i will restart  now and  look what will happen
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech it lists 3 in pulseaudio volume control
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, right click the one you want your sound to go to, Simultaneous is the device that sends it to all of your sound devices
<dotech> and select Default
<Sergeant_Pony> ALSA PCM on front:0 (ALC861 Analog) via DMA
<bonbonthejon> Dr_willis: I have a 30+ page paper to write and I've been using OOo. For some reason I don't like the way Kword works.
<dotech> then start playing something that has sound and click the Playback tab
<Dr_willis> I tend to just use abiword.
<dotech> you should see the application there
<dotech> if you right click it you can do "Move to sink" and move it to the sink that you want
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech I don't see that option
<Dogma_> Curious question, would you be able to enable compiz fusion on OS X, since it is a Unix system?
<Sergeant_Pony> I'm in pulseaudio volume control
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, which option?
<Sergeant_Pony> right click and make default
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, yep, in the Output Devices tab?
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, right click somewhere between the orange bars, that should work
<Sergeant_Pony> ok... I made a default
<rww> Anyone have any idea about http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62275/ ?
<Sergeant_Pony> Simultaneous output to ALSA PCM on front:0 (ALC861 Analog) via DMA
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, move to the Playback tab and start playing something with sound
<bonbonthejon> Dr_willis: you played with plasmoids much? I have two questions: (1) how do I add more comics to the comics viewer. (2) I've heard you can add OSX widgets to plasma but there is no option to install more widgets.
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, you should see the stream appear there
<Dr_willis> bonbonthejon,  never noticed adding any new ones.. and no idea on OSx at all.
<Dr_willis> Id heard the GOAL was to use OSx widgets also. but not sure if thats doable yet
<protonchris> rww: my first guess would be that it is related to fglrx (ati driver).  I would try a different drive (non-restricted).
<jordan_> level1, And I assume you have tried leaving 'Option          "XkbOptions"    "lv3:ralt_switch"' but changing Driver to "kbd" ? If it is ignoring your xorg.conf section it might be because it assumes the options must be invalid with an 'invalid' driver?
<bonbonthejon> Dr_willis: documentation on widgets seems to be limited
<Sergeant_Pony> : Playback Stream
<Sergeant_Pony> still no sound
<Dr_willis> bonbonthejon,  like the rest of kde4 :)
<cyclonut> anyone else amazed at how much the latest round of updates stink? :(
<Dr_willis> bonbonthejon,  its proberly somthing all in the source code. :) and only the devs know for sure
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, right click that stream between the bars "Move Stream..."
<bonbonthejon> Dr_willis: sounds like I need to do some code diving
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, which device has the check mark? if its not simultaneous, pick that
<cyclonut> I've now got a super-crashy Firefox and a machine that lost all the thermal advantages Hardy had going for it until today :(
<Dogma_> Firefox was fine for me.
<cyclonut> I get crashes constantly, plus div flickering
<cyclonut> I am also bitter that most of my extensions arent updated yet :-P
<rww> protonchris: is there an alternative to fglrx with 3D acceleration?
<protonchris> cyclonut: are you using any extensions?  If so, try disabling.
<cyclonut> protonchris: will do
<cyclonut> rww: aiglx
<cyclonut> rww=readwriteweb?
<protonchris> cyclonut: are you using beta4 or beta5?  beta5 package is out today.
<rww> cyclonut: nope, it's my initials
<level1> jordan_: hold on let my check that
<bonbonthejon> protonchris: how can you tell the difference?
<protonchris> help>About Mozilla Firefox
<cyclonut> rww: ah
<bonbonthejon> protonchris: oh, firefox
<cyclonut> protonchris: beta 5
<dotech> cyclonut, what website crashes?
<protonchris> rww: I would try a 2D driver for now and see if you get lockups.
<crimsun> dotech: use padevchooser
<cyclonut> dotech: youtube, dailymotion, addictinggames
<protonchris> bonbonthejon: Yeah, I should of be more specific :)
<rww> protonchris: Probably a good plan. I guess I can live without compiz for a while XD
<crimsun> dotech: left-click the tray icon, and set the default sink
<dotech> crimsun i am using that
<dotech> crimsun, the volume settings revert after a reboot too
<crimsun> they're saved here
<cyclonut> however, disabling my extensions seems to hae helped
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech I have it working... how do I keep it?
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, i wish i knew haha
<Sergeant_Pony> damn
<dotech> im trying to get my settings to stick
<cyclonut> also seeing what looks like memory leakage. Memory isnt returning to free after using software
<dotech> crimsun, Sergeant_Pony's settings are reverting too
<hotmonkeyluv> Is there, or has there ever been, XMMS for ubuntu Hardy Heron x64?
<cyclonut> Ive used firefox and x-chat, and I am at 100mb over normal :\
<Sergeant_Pony> cowbud said something about ctrl z and db? or something like that...
<dotech> not sure
<crimsun> dotech: in pavucontrol's Output Devices, did you set the default device?
<cyclonut> Ill just wait out the next bout of updates I guess
<cyclonut> ah, the joys of beta :)
<level1> Jordan_U: I commented out the options that refer to kbd and it did not fix the problem
<Sergeant_Pony> I did and on a reboot it goes back to oss
<dotech> crimsun, yes, i set it to the Simultaneous device and it changes and works, but when i reboot it is back to the onboard device
<mohamed_> dotech, i restart and nothing changed
<dotech> you still have that connect error?
<mohamed_> when playing files with vlc no error exist
<mohamed_> only exist in case of mplayer
<Jordan_U> level1, That is not what I meant, I meant to make it like this: http://pastebin.ca/973371
<dotech> crimsun, maybe if i quit pavucontrol after making the changes it will save?
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech try it
<dotech> good thing this computer is fast, i'm rebooting a lot :)
<Sergeant_Pony> same here
<crimsun> dotech: I can't reproduce your errors here, but I'm using 0.9.10
<crimsun> dotech: you can pull my changes from bzr
<dotech> crimsun, ok thanks, i'm trying to help Sergeant_Pony too since he has the same problem
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, reverted still
<Sergeant_Pony> damn
<Sergeant_Pony>  is there a conf file or something that can be edited?
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, i think there's a user specific config in your home directory
<dotech> but this tool should edit it
<mohamed_> dotech, i change the audio output for mplayer to alsa and  the message disappear
<dotech> crimsun, i have v0.9.5
<crimsun> dotech: err...this is the channel for hardy.  You should be using at least 0.9.9.
<dotech> mohamed_, nice, i guess that should work fine
<dotech> crimsun, interesting hah
<crimsun> dotech: why are you still using an old version?
<dotech> crimsun, wonder how i ended up with the wrong one? I used synaptic
<crimsun> dotech: we're talking about the daemon, pulseaudio, not any of the tools.
<dotech> oh
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech I'm going to take a look
<dotech> i have 0.9.9 of pulseaudio
<dotech> i was talking about the pavucontrol tool, that is 0.9.5
<Sergeant_Pony> there are 3 files in the ./pulse dir
<dotech> yep
<Sergeant_Pony> doesn't tell me squat
<Sergeant_Pony> all these people someone must know how to fix it
<dotech> i think we're the only ones who are having this problem or at least the only ones noticing it
<Sergeant_Pony> figures
<dotech> i would have never noticed if i didn't have a second sound card
<akk> some of us have never heard of pulseaudio :)
<dotech> because it defaults to my onboard device
<Sergeant_Pony> I did figure out 1 thing I forgot to fix was making it the default sink
<crimsun> dotech: I'm using three cards, and it's configured correctly to use the usb one by default
<dotech> crimsun, yea i know, i'm trying to figure out why yours saves settings and mine doesn't :)
<xtknight> lol nice i was looking for wine 0.9.59 and someone just published it on their launchpad PPA one HOUR ago
<xtknight> :)
<crimsun> dotech: I would start by building my changes from bzr
<dotech> what is that?
<xtknight> thank god the file save dialog is fixed now!! no more focus problems with the text dialog
<dotech> sorry for my lack of experience, i've only been using ubuntu for a few days now
<crimsun> dotech: apt-get build-dep pulseaudio && bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/pulseaudio/ubuntu
<level1> Jordan_U: thats what it looks like by default
<dotech> ok i'll give it a shot
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech I've been at it for a month... upgraded from 7.10
<crimsun> dotech: also, apt-get install devscripts
<Sergeant_Pony> crimsun what will that do?
<crimsun> dotech: then, dget http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/p/pulseaudio/pulseaudio_0.9.10-1.dsc
<crimsun> Sergeant_Pony: I'm telling him how to build my latest changes
<Sergeant_Pony> ahh ok...
<dotech> ok, i'll return in a minute after i run these commands
<dotech> i need to get bzr too i think
<Sergeant_Pony> I wish I knew why it won't save the changes that we made
<xtknight> does anyone get scrollkeeper stuff all te time
<xtknight> /var/lib/scrollkeeper/fr/scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml:5677: parser error : Premature end of data in tag ScrollKeeperContentsList line 2
<crimsun> dotech: dpkg-source *.dsc && rm -fr pulseaudio-0.9.10/debian && mv ubuntu pulseaudio-0.9.10/debian && cd pulseaudio-0.9.10 && fakeroot debian/rules binary
<crimsun> dotech: sorry, that would be `dpkg-source -x *.dsc'
<dotech> crimsun, roger
<xtknight> what does all that do?
<xtknight> :O
<dotech> i'll find out :)
<crimsun> xtknight: it builds the release that I've been testing for several days
<xtknight> what is "mv ubuntu" ?
<xtknight> i mean what file is ubuntu
<dotech> im creating a package from his bzr repo i guess
<crimsun> xtknight: ubuntu is the directory created by bzr branch
<xtknight> oic
<Jordan_U> level1, Ok, I am out of ideas then :(
<Sergeant_Pony> how can I make sure that pulse audio is the default instead of oss?
<crimsun> dotech: I'm the de facto maintainer, so please try these new packages [that you'll compile on your own machine] and let me know.
<Sergeant_Pony> and it stay's that way?
<DeVonne> Hey! I am wondering what is the worst that can happen if I upgrade to hardy?
<crimsun> Sergeant_Pony: for which apps?
<crimsun> DeVonne: your brain turns to mush?
<Sergeant_Pony> pulse audio instead of oss
<crimsun> Sergeant_Pony: no, which apps
<DeVonne> I am quite serious actually
<xtknight> DeVonne, the worst that can happen, like the absolute worst is that some terrible software destroys your cpu and video card or something.
<Dr_willis> worst case  =  system could totally die.. :)
<xtknight> ;p
<Jordan_U> DeVonne, Do you have any pets or children?
<xtknight> lol
<Sergeant_Pony> wne I reboot it goes back to oss in my sound settings
<Dr_willis> but that could happen with anything.
<level1> Jordan_U: lol me too
<DeVonne> Pets yes lol
<crimsun> Sergeant_Pony: which sound settings?
<akk> worst case, it wipes your entire disk, including other partitions that hardy wasn't installed to,
<Dr_willis> Hardy is being tested.. often things break..
<dotech> crimsun, im doing it now
<akk> and then it goes out on your net and infects your other machines and wipes all their disks
<Sergeant_Pony> system > pref's > sound
<dotech> i have to type all these commands in by hand so its taking a little bit of time
<Dr_willis> akk,  that would be a neat trick.
<crimsun> Sergeant_Pony: it should be set to autodetect
<akk> then it goes out on the internet and infects some SAC computers and launches nuclear missiles
<dotech> plus there's a few packages i have to install along the way, bzr, fakeroot
<xtknight> it's probably possible to write something to the cpu or bios to mess it up, like zero out the microcode (altho this is restored on reboot?).  i mean something could set your FSB really high
<Dr_willis> dotech,  select text, middle click to paste
<akk> but that hardly ever happens, so go ahead
<dotech> im actually on a different computer here
<xtknight> but yeah
<dotech> keyboards next to each other
<crimsun> Sergeant_Pony: that way GSt will choose pulsesink/src at a higher priority than alsasink/src
<Dr_willis> dotech,  vnc to the other box, or syngery is handy :)
<xtknight> it could generate the perfect random key to login to the president's computer and start nukes i suppose :p
<xtknight> it's just rare
<Dr_willis> dotech,  or ssh to the other machine.
<Sergeant_Pony> default mixer... doesn't autodetect
<dotech> true
<xtknight> you can use a virtual machine too.
<xtknight> to test hardy
<crimsun> Sergeant_Pony: are you referring to the profiles or to the mixer selector in the mixer_applet?
<dotech> nah thats not for me ;)
<dotech> soon ill be in irc on there anyway
<xtknight> dotech, so did you still want to do that nouveau thing?
<Sergeant_Pony> in the system sound settings I have all the choices set to pulse audio
<Sergeant_Pony> nothing is set to autodetect
<dotech> xtknight, i'll have to try it tomorrow, i thought my sound problems were over
<xtknight> o
<dotech> once i fix the sound i'm moving all my computers around and hooking up the 3 monitors
<icanhasadmin> only 20 updates today? boring :P :D
<xtknight> one destroyed FF tho
<xtknight> isn't that exciting?
<dotech> crimsun, i got many rm cannot remove permission denied errors on that dpkg command
<Jordan_U> Is there going to be much of an advantage to the average Hardy user with pulseaudio installed by default but basically no integration of tools for pulse specific features ( or will this change / am I missing them ) ?
<crimsun> dotech: dpkg-source -x *.dsc ?
<dotech> yea, the command after that, rm -rf pulseaudio-0.9.10/debian
<dotech> maybe i have to put sudo in front of that as well
<crimsun> dotech: you shouldn't be executing any of these commands as root.
<xtknight> Jordan_U, im wondering the same thing.  it just  seems to cause problems and nothing else
<dotech> oh ok
<xtknight> actually i dont even know if pulse has any faetures
<xtknight> what does it even do?
<xtknight> :p
<CoasterMaster> Installing ccsm should enable custom visual effects, right?
<crimsun> Jordan_U: no.
<icanhasadmin> CoasterMaster: no, should be there by default
<icanhasadmin> CoasterMaster: ccsm should just let you control them better
<icanhasadmin> CoasterMaster: #ompiz-fusion for compiz issues
<crimsun> Jordan_U: you can help integrate them for Intrepid, however.
<icanhasadmin> er, #compiz-fusion
<Jordan_U> xtknight, Per application volume control, network transparency ( automatically forewarded through ssh -X ), lot's of cool stuff, none of which seems to be utilized in Hardy :(
<xtknight> i think he wants that checkbox to show in appearances
<derspankster> except if you have a lousy video card like me
<Sergeant_Pony> crimsun did u get my last message?
<xtknight> i think you install python compizconfig or something
<crimsun> Sergeant_Pony: a private message?
<crimsun> Sergeant_Pony: if so, no
<dotech> Dr_willis, im using synergy actually :)
<xtknight> Jordan_U, oh interesting.  i was thinking more along the lines of DSPs and effects.  does pulse even have that?
<dotech> just haven't set it up in hardy yet
<xtknight> i thought it was like a cool dj tool
<Sergeant_Pony> no.. I don't have anything set to autodetect it's all set for pulse audio
<Jordan_U> xtknight, No, it's a lot like ESD but better and compatible with ( almost ) everything
<crimsun> Jordan_U: installing any of the padevchooser, pavucontrol, paman, or paprefs packages will help, though.  They're configured to pull in the ones that are missing.  From there, Applications> Sound & Video> PulseAudio Device Chooser should help.
<Dr_willis> synergy was really laggy for some odd reason onmy laptop/desktop setup today.. not sure what the deal was.
<xtknight> what's synergy do?
<xtknight> vs vnc
<dotech> crimsun, okay i ran all of that
<crimsun> dotech: including the fakeroot .. one?
<dotech> yep
<dotech> the compile is going on now
<crimsun> dotech: ok, so it will have created debs in ../ after it completes.  Install the appropriate ones.
<Dr_willis> if you can see both computers montitors - you can use syngery to use 1 keyboard/mouse to controll them.
<xtknight> Dr_willis, oh nice.  so like a software kvm
<Dr_willis> vnc is for virtual 'desktop' sessions. or other remote desktps
<Dr_willis> xtknight,  exactly
<dotech> Dr_willis, i actually have 3 computers and 3 monitors at the moment, synergy between 2 of them, my hardy machine hasn't been configured with it yet :)
<Dr_willis> just DONT ssh into the remote machine and start the syngery client/server :) it can cause issues...
<dotech> crimsun, will do
<crimsun> Sergeant_Pony: and you're saying that it reverts to oss on session logout?
<xtknight> Dr_willis, well i had a ghetto KVM setup here once.  see, my monitor accepts multiple inputs so i'd hook PC1 up to INPUT1 and PC2 up to INPUT2. then i'd vnc into PC2 udner INPUT1, and my mouse would be controlling the second input on the monitor :P
<Sergeant_Pony> crimsun yup
<crimsun> Sergeant_Pony: that's some odd config fu on your local end
<xtknight> Dr_willis, well i also swithced to INPUT2 on the monitor so mouse movement was smooth.  the problem is, if i moved my mouse outside of the vnc window, it would go nuts hahah
<Sergeant_Pony> crimsun: all my pulse audio info I put in is gone
<xtknight> basically my VNC overlapped INPUT2
<crimsun> Sergeant_Pony: it should be set to auto
<dotech> Dr_willis, i heard rdesktop can connect to single application windows on the remote MS Windows machine, have you ever done that?
<Sergeant_Pony> I'll try it and leave the default mixer I have setup as Pulse Audio?
<Dr_willis> xtknight,  you could of used xdmcp and have  the 2nd pc in its own X session displayed on pc 1
<xtknight> o
<xtknight> hmm
<Dr_willis> dotech,  i dont mess with rdesktop or windows remote.
<dotech> I have a laptop that is always connected to a VPN with a remote desktop session open to my work PC, curious if i can connect directly to that application over rdesktop
<crimsun> Sergeant_Pony: for any of these settings to be debuggable, we need a default/pristine setup
<xtknight> well i have three monitors and 2 pcs.  ought to be something i can do.  2/3 of my monitors have multiple inputs
<dotech> i know i could always go with vnc
<Sergeant_Pony> under audio conferencing sound capture I don't have the option of autodetect
<dotech> xtknight, synergy is the best if each computer has its own monitors
<xtknight> gutsy i386 pc and hardy amd64.  ya
<xtknight> dotech, but would synergy require me to look over at the other table to control the other pc?  since that's where its monitor is
<crimsun> Sergeant_Pony: ALSA.
<dotech> haha yea
<xtknight> :p
<Sergeant_Pony> ok
<xtknight> so xdmcp?
<dotech> i guess that wont help you then
<xtknight> hmm
<Sergeant_Pony> alsa - advanced linux sound architecture?
<xtknight> what can i do with xdmcp?  and what's the easiest way to set it up?
<dotech> crimsun, that compile was supposed to produce some *.deb files wasn't it?
<crimsun> dotech: in ../
<dotech> ah, thanks
<Sergeant_Pony> crimsun?
<crimsun> Sergeant_Pony: yes
<dotech> so i have to install all of these?
<Sergeant_Pony> alsa - advanced linux sound architecture?
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, yes that is what alsa is
<Sergeant_Pony> ok.. I made the changes
<dotech> i guess it couldn't hurt, most of these i need anyway
<Sergeant_Pony> shall I try a reboot and see if it keeps?
<crimsun> Sergeant_Pony: a logout and login should suffice
<Sergeant_Pony> ok.. brb
<crimsun> dotech: you don't need all of them
<dotech> ill just install the ones i already have
<crimsun> right
<crimsun> anyhow, I have a 10k tomorrow, so I'm off to bed.
<dotech> nice, good luck
<dotech> thanks for the help
<xtknight> bash: xnest: command not found
<xtknight> what happened to command-not-found cache where it told you what package to install.
<xtknight> well it worked but not for xnest??
<xtknight> sigh nm, it's Xnest not xnest.
<dotech> man that compile hauled, modern processor technology is great
<Sergeant_Pony> crimsun: nope no sound
<Sergeant_Pony> crimsun it lost the info I had in it before
<protonchris> Sergeant_Pony: I think he went to bed.
<dotech> ok i now have 0.9.10 for all of the libpulse and pulseaudio packages that i had installed
<Sergeant_Pony> damn...
<dotech> i'll see if that fixed the configuration problems
<Sergeant_Pony> it's like it's not saving it to the conf file or something...
<dotech> yea
<Sergeant_Pony> yea?
<dotech> it has to be something like that
<Sergeant_Pony> I'll be back in a bit, time for me to go home. I'll be back
<barbedsaber> hi all, am running hardy, and when I open amarok it says xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers. what do I do. It worked fine in gutsy.
<dotech> barbedsaber, check the playback devices under System->Preferences->Sound
<barbedsaber> HDA intel alsa
<dotech> crimsun, you may not see this until tomorrow but 0.9.10 didn't change the behavior
<dotech> barbedsaber do you hear the tones if you click the test buttons?
<barbedsaber> yup
<xtknight> lovely.  my gnome-terminal crashed when kernel was compiling
<dotech> barbedsaber, not sure, i would check the system logs to see if there's anything in there
<xtknight> happened when i was trying to edit my current profile.  anyway what's with all the odd crashes?
<mohamed_> dotech, i find that pulseaudio was not installed, i install it but is not working, and when i run paman i find that is not connected
<dotech> even after logging out and back in?
<barbedsaber> what would I be looking for in the logs
<barbedsaber> ?
<dotech> something with xine
<dotech> i've never actually used those applications so i'm not too sure
<dotech> crimsun, just in case you do happen to see this, the Volume Control is creating ~.pulse/default-sink and putting "combined" in there which is correct, for some reason pulseaudio isn't taking that setting when i log in
<dotech> ~/.pulse/default-sink rather
<barbedsaber> I think I have a new audio driver, because in gutsy, when I plugged in headphonbnes, sound kept coming out of laptop speakers, as well as headphones, but now the speakers are muteted and the headphones work.
<barbedsaber> could that have somthing to do with it?
<dotech> yes
<dotech> in hardy pulseaudio controls alsa now
<mohamed_> any idea about this error .. Apr  6 04:38:42 dev kernel: [  229.455992] scim-bridge[6404]: segfault at 552e5355 eip b7ebd473 esp bff8b7c0 error 4
<protonchris> barbedsaber: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/68187
<akk> speaking of audio problems, what's up with /usr/bin/play saying "unknown file type 'auto' on wav files?
<dotech> barbedsaber: apt-get install pavucontrol
<barbedsaber> am using synaptic cuz it was already open, installing now
<barbedsaber> do I need to ctrl alt backspace for it to work
<dotech> no, this is just a gui to control pulseaudio
<dotech> pulseaudio should already be running
<barbedsaber> how do I check
<dotech> once you have it, Applications->Sound & Video->PulseAudio Device Chooser
<dotech> in the top right you will see a new icon
<dotech> looks like an audio cable
<barbedsaber> i dont have it in sound and vid
<dotech> hmm, try pavucontrol from the terminal
<dotech> this tool shows the current streams, and devices
<dotech> in the output devices you can right click near the middle of the device (i prefer clicking in between the orange bars) and you can set the default output device there
<mooboo1> my firefox crash all the fucking time when i goto youtube
<mooboo1> ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
<xtknight> ya my Flash crashes a lot
<xtknight> im subjected to nspluginwrapper because i use 64bit
<xtknight> :p
<mooboo1> yeah, and not only it crash flash, it crash the whole browser
<dotech> to get output from both your headset and speakers you need to create the "Simultaneously output to all devices" device, install padevchooser
<mooboo1> it should be like "error: flash crashed", but it shouldnt crash whole firefox
<dotech> that is the tool that creates the icon :)
<barbedsaber> the only option I have there is default
<mooboo1> and this GVFS thing broke the automount of partition, they dont goto /media/Music/ now they goto /media/Music_/ then Music__ then Music___, etc
<dotech> when you right click?
<dotech> there should only be one option, default
<barbedsaber> yup, in between the bars in output
<barbedsaber> Its the only one I have
<dotech> ok
<barbedsaber> is that bad?
<dotech> if it looks like the right device its ok
<barbedsaber> but amarok still doesn't work
<dotech> i guess that amarok bug protonchris noted could be your problem
<barbedsaber> so, I will just have to hope that people get assigned to it, and run a sudo apt-get update every few hours to see if they came up witha fix, or workaround
<cyclonut> would like to point out: FF3B5 & Firebug = crashybrowser
<cyclonut> so dont use em together :)
<dotech> there may be some workarounds in that bug report
<DanaG> This is my impression of Flash:
<DanaG> *segfault*
<DanaG> *segfault*
<barbedsaber> looking now, theres one for kde... am using gnome tho
<DanaG> *segfault*
<cyclonut> DanaG: I had a ton before disabling Firebug
<cyclonut> buuuut that might just be me
<dotech> ffx3 hasn't crashed for me yet
<DanaG> *segfault*
<akk> cyclonut: supposedly the beta of Firebug makes things a lot less crashy, and it's helped here on ff2
<DanaG> It's flash -- it only happens on youtube.
<cyclonut> also, has anyone else noticed that opera has disappeared from the repos?
<mooboo1> ff3b5 + youtube = crash
<dotech> im on youtube
<DanaG> And I don't use firebug.
<cyclonut> akk: the beta of firebug & FF3B5 kills things
<dotech> DanaG, which flash plugin did you install and how did you install it?
<cyclonut> DanaG: *segfault* :(
<akk> cyclonut: oh, bummer ... guess I have yet another reason to delay upgrading ff :)
<cyclonut> DanaG: perhaps you need to give flash some anti-seizure medication
<barbedsaber> non of the betas have crashed for me, but version 2 whatever crashed every 8 minutes or so, but thats just me
<dotech> youtube hasn't crashed for me yet either
<dotech> in b4 or b5
<cyclonut> b4 was solid as a rock
<cyclonut> b5 is wonky
<cyclonut> but... I want opera
<cyclonut> and its not in the repos
<dotech> thats why im curious if its how you installed flash DanaG
<xtknight> opera used to be in commercial repo
<mooboo1> opera is proprietary software and should go eat a poop
<xtknight> ;p
<gluer> b5 works fine.. i copied the plugins folder from b4 to b5 plugins folder works fine
<cyclonut> gluer: directory?
<gluer> /usr/share/firefox/plugins
<bluefoxx> ok, im back[using irssi, xchat is broken and will not connect]
<bluefoxx> i got wifi working!
<Sergeant_Pony> I'm back
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech any news?
<barbedsaber> hey, your that guy that left before!
<Sergeant_Pony> yup
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, 0.9.10 didn't fix it
<sparky_here> I just installed 8.04 trying to use desktop effects all is working but the cube when i set it to 2x2 virtual desktops it shows 4 on the taskbar but I can only access 2 any ideas???
<Sergeant_Pony> damn wtf...
<bluefoxx> i was wondering however...how do i get airsnort working? its not in the repos and i dont do much[read: any] source compiling <. <
<dotech> im looking for a workaround for now, such as manually editing a config
<Unknown512> Hello?
<icanhasadmin> hi?
<Unknown512> ok just wondering if anyone was here...
<cyclonut> echo?
<Unknown512> Annyyywhoo, i have no sound =) and its detecting some nVidia thing as my sound card
<Unknown512> But i have a Sound Blaster Xi-Fi card
<bluefoxx> i think i recall nvidia has some sound chips
<bluefoxx> on they're mobos
<bluefoxx> does your mobo have nvidia chips on it?
<Unknown512> Motherboard? im not sure
<Unknown512> i get a fuzzy noise when i plug my sound jack into the default sound jack on the front
<DanaG> WTF?
<bluefoxx> Unknown512: does it have a nvidia chipset on it. like onboard graphics by nvidia
<DanaG> Timidity keeps getting stuck.
<DanaG> Oh, Creative is scum, in my opinion.
<DanaG> http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/04/daniel_k-who-fi.html
<DanaG> http://forums.creative.com/creativelabs/board/message?board.id=Vista&thread.id=31341
<Unknown512> I have an nvidia graphics card PCI slot 8800 GTX 768 MB
<cyclonut> DanaG: they have repented.
<DanaG> Oh really?  Have they un-crippled their drivers?
<bluefoxx> bahh. i can never find any electrical tape when i need it. and i have at least 10 rolls of it too <. <
<DanaG> Anyway, any long discussuin would be off-topic.
<DanaG> Argh, Timidity keeps stalling!
<ty> Trying to open qparted and getting this error "Failed to execute child process "qtparted-root" (No such file or directory)"
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech I guess we are right back where we started from
<bluefoxx> Unknown512: i envy your graphics card...im on a PCI nvidia 6200OC 256MB...hopefully to be upgraded to a high end 6series or midgrade 7 series <. <
<goodhabit> Hello. What is difference between using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#head-378718bf27e85b8e05c7a5966125eb194b5f26bb (update manager) and just changing gutsy to hardy @ sources.list?
<Dr_willis> the update manager canhandle a few situations better i hear.
<DanaG> Argh, why the heck does Timidity keep getting stuck?
<DanaG> And PulseAudio dies, too.
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, well i can at least fix my sound after the reboot now
<dotech> DanaG, pulseaudio dying sounds familiar
<DanaG> I've core-dumped Timidity over 100 times over the past couple of days, but it's never offered to report a bug about timidity.
<goodhabit> Dr_willis, so just changing mirror to hardy will be ok?
<Dr_willis> goodhabit,  i never upgrade, i always do clean reinstalls.
<Dr_willis> :)
<goodhabit> I see.
<nomasteryoda> goodhabit, you might have issues
<Unknown512> I still hear no sound :-( does anyone know anything that could be wrong with my sound card? Sound Blaster Xi Fi
<goodhabit> I'm just have local repo and whant to know is it ok to use it for upgrading.
<Dr_willis> i would use the update manager tool.
<nomasteryoda> and have to run apt-get update, upgrade several times..
<nomasteryoda> might that is
<protonchris> Unknown512: in a terminal, run 'lspci' and see if your motherboard has a soundcard built in.
<Dr_willis> how local/updated is the local repo? it may be out of date if nore then a few days old.
<nomasteryoda> like Dr_willis says... the manager is best
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, the file to edit is /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<bluefoxx> Unknown512: you may have to disable onboard sound from the BIOS
<Dr_willis> hmm what is the latest kernel version anyway?
<goodhabit> nomasteryoda, so updating from local repo isn't good?
<Unknown512> protonchris, where would i see the onboard thing?
<nomasteryoda> not recommended really...
<DanaG> What's wrong with X-Fi?
<DanaG> No drivers, that's what.
<protonchris> Unknown512: in the output of lspci look for anything nvidia
<Dr_willis> DanaG,  creative really dropped the ball on it with linux support.
<DanaG> If it's a real x-fi, that is.
<nomasteryoda> unless you are willing to lose data or do a new install...
<magicfab> Using yesterday's nightly alternate ISO, I can only set partitions using XFS. Anyone seeing that ?
<DanaG> s/linux/all products and OSes/
<Unknown512> 00:0f.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Unknown512> 00:13.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a3)
<Unknown512> 00:16.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a3)
<Unknown512> 00:17.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a3)
<Unknown512> 00:18.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a3)
<Unknown512> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTX] (rev a2)
<Dr_willis> DanaG,  they blamed the manpower needed to get the drivers working in Vista as the reason they dident have the time/money./peole for linux drivers
<Unknown512> 02:04.0 Audio device: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
<bluefoxx> Unknown512: generally the onboard sound is found on the back of the computer. should be a green headphone jack, a blueone and a pink one. if your lucky and have a better mob theres more
<Dr_willis> Creative is going downhill fast. :(
<Unknown512> bluefoxx, the onboard is on the front, my sound card is located on the back
<goodhabit> How do you think guys - is it possible to download hardy packages to some cache and upgrade after that without downloading full upgrade through internet?
<Dr_willis> last i looked they had 64bit linux drivers for the X-fi card
<Unknown512> it says i have two audio devices
<Unknown512> but neither work
<Dr_willis> goodhabit,  every day i seem to have 100+mb of updates.
<protonchris> Unknown512: looks like you have builtin sound, you could try disabling it in the bios.
<jcarey75> Unknown512: looks like its loading the HDA NVidia audio driver, I have the same on a nForce 680i motherboard
<Unknown512> where do i disable builtin sound?
<magicfab> goodhabit, if you insert a hardy CD on a Gutsy system it will propose to upgrade. not much difference.
<bluefoxx> Unknown512: mayhaphs your soundcards processor is made by nvidia and creative only designed the package its in...
<DanaG> bUT THEY didn't get Vista working, either!
<Dr_willis> magicfab,  thats woth a hardy alternative-install cd - ONLY i think.. not the livecd
<goodhabit> What _exactly_ difference from upgrade tool and dist-upgrade?
<Unknown512> DanaG they did
<protonchris> Unknown512: there is probably a setting in the bios
<goodhabit> Somebody knows?
<Unknown512> Wheres bios?
<DanaG> Look at those two links I pasted.
<DanaG> They deliberately broke things!
<Dr_willis> u[grade tool handles some specific cases better i hear.
<goodhabit> Like what?
<Dr_willis> No idea. go check the forums.
<magicfab> Dr_willis, actually I think it's the other way around... haven't tried it though.
<Dr_willis> as i said i DONT upgrade. :)
<protonchris> Unknown512: when your computer boots, you can enter bios by pressing something like del or F7.  It depends on the motherboard.
<bluefoxx> anyone think 6 hard drives is enough?>'
<goodhabit> Forums are emty about that topic. Everybody talks about it, but nobody knows exactly.
<Unknown512> ok, ill try
<Dr_willis> this is the answer i hear every time theres a new release and the question gets asked over and over in #ubuntu :)
<Unknown512> brb
<Dr_willis> if you can use the upgrade tool then use it.
<Dr_willis> Most likely there are rough spots they found with specific packages/configs that need tweaking/changing.
<bluefoxx> Unknown512: bios access by del, f1, f2, etc. check the model number on your mobo and look it up online[manufactorers website should have details]
<Dr_willis> like if tghe config file format for some tool got changed radicially
<goodhabit> Dr_willis, all configs are implemented in packages, yep?
<bluefoxx> Unknown512: but dont touch what you dont know about. else you may screw up your system
<madagascar> Hello ! after upgrade to 8.04, MailScanner stopped working. Now i can't reinstall and can't deinstall due to inconsistent state.
<magicfab> Dr_willis, actually you're right, it's only with an alt CD
<DanaG> Disabling onboard won't fix the X-Fi.
<Dr_willis> goodhabit,  compare your hardy Xorg.conf with the one on your gutsy system. :) radical change.
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech: I got it going again... until the next reboot
<ccvp> can 7.10 give me full 5.1 support (sound), i have an audigy 2 in the box im putting 7.10 on.
<magicfab> Dr_willis, as seen at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, yea, thats a workaround for now
<Unknown512> Protonchris, i just realized, i used Wubi to install my Ubuntu
<goodhabit> Dr_willis, can you show me it?
<ccvp> anyone?
<Dr_willis> ccvp,  i get 5.1 on my audigy2zs ccvp
<Unknown512> so it isnt the traditional startup
<ccvp> audigy 2 support
<ccvp> in ubuntu??
<ccvp> 5.1 etc.
<madagascar> how can i re-install a package which "is in a very bad inconsistent state ?
<bluefoxx> ok, now that im done installing the activity indicators for those individual drives, onto my problems.
<Dr_willis> goodhabit,  thers not much to show.. its about 20 lines.. vs the 200+  that it used to be. :)
<goodhabit> ccvp, I think 5.1 is not problem on linux. I have 5.1 too.
<Dr_willis> ccvp,  my audigy2 card works fine for me.
<ccvp> ok, i have p4 3.2ghz
<Y-Town> Any reason why compiz-kde is not showing up for apt-get?
<ccvp> 2gig ram, 7800gt
<goodhabit> Dr_willis, you can use some pastebin.
<Dr_willis> of coruse you need a real 5.1 'source' also. :)
<ccvp> will second life run as optimal
<ccvp> as it would in windows?
<Unknown512> Protonchris, i used Wubi-installer to install my ubuntu so it isnt the traditional startup that you have
<ccvp> i know games usually perform better in windows
<Dr_willis> ccvp,  second life works fine for me unser linux - theres a native linux client
<Jordan_U> Y-Town, Because you should use KDE4 instead ;)
<protonchris> Unknown512: you enter bios before *any* os starts.
<bluefoxx> so i can only boot from the 'generic' kernel. also i can't get the onboard lan to work and have to disable it to boot properly. and my update manager has been telling me to do a 'partial upgrade' for the past three days or so. any help?
<Y-Town> Jordan_U: not yet  :o)
<goodhabit> ccvp, actually second life is low-graphics stuff, so don't worry )
<ccvp> hmmm weird, i let the 7.10 installer do its thing in my samsung digital monitor
<Unknown512> protonchris, ok ill look
<ccvp> connecting to dvi on my 7800gt
<ccvp> and screen went black
<ccvp> installer timed out it seems, sigh
<goodhabit> Dr_willis, pastebin.com
<goodhabit> Plese.
<ccvp> usually it goes straight to "live desktop" via installer
<Unknown512> ccvp, if you worried about bieng able to game, but still want ubuntu, use wubi installer so you can keep your windows (if you had one to begin with)
<Dr_willis> goodhabit,  my xorg.conf is not a standard one.. its my old customized one.
<ccvp> i already zero'd
<ccvp> my hd unknown
<Dr_willis> goodhabit,  the normal xorg.conf for hardy is basicially blank.
<ccvp> did this, so i dont game in free time, and intead study etc
<goodhabit> ccvp, second life has native client for linux. I have tested it on 7.10
<Dr_willis> ccvp,   its best to have the moniotr plugged in befor ya power up with nvidia cards.
<ccvp> it is though
 * Jordan_U wonders how long it will be until the Xorg.conf is used *only* for explicitly forcing a non-default configuration
<ccvp> i just got done Dban'ing the computer
<akk> anybody know anything about fonts? Like what package might the freesans font be in? I have it on gutsy and need to find it (or something comparable) for hardy
<ccvp> and i pop in ubuntu cd
<goodhabit> ccvp, but why are you asking on ubuntu+1 instead ubuntu&
<goodhabit> ?
<ccvp> and like, it didnt goto 'live desktop in installer
<Dr_willis> ive had some really 'weird' situations happen when the monitors are not pluged in when powering up
<ccvp> monitor is staying black, heh
<ccvp> its like video didnt get init'd or something
<Dr_willis> Try the other video port if you have more then 1
<Dr_willis> Do you see the bios boot messages?
<ccvp> im banned form ubuntu it seems, someone on my isp
<ccvp> got *!*@*knolo* banned
<goodhabit> I see. So describe your problem 1 more time please.
<Jordan_U> ccvp, Talk to #ubuntu-ops and / or use a cloak
<ccvp> didnt freenode ban
<ccvp> tor a few months ago?
<crdlb> ccvp: if you wish to discuss the ban, you can try #ubuntu-ops
<Jordan_U> ccvp, Only if you are not cloaked
<bluefoxx> oh and the other day while reconfiguring network settings the computer utterly crashed. no killswitch. no reisub. it just crashed. the caps locks and scroll locks indicators lit up and started flashing. i had to hit the reset switch[after sitting there for 5 minutes hitting alt+sysrq+k/reisub over and over i figured it was screwed up bad.]
<ccvp> if this happens again, (no video), can i start it in safe graphics mode?
<ccvp> then install nvidia manually?
<bluefoxx> what does blinking caps/scroll locks mean?
<Unknown512> protonchris, ok i disabled the onboard stuff, but now theres no sound card detecting
<Jordan_U> !cloak | ccvp
<ubotu> ccvp: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<akk> bluefoxx: usually it means a kernel panic  -- is the machine frozen?
<ccvp> i should get a cloak like: ccvp@starbucks/addict/with/no/life
<cyclonut> bluefoxx: aye, I think thats kernel panic
<bluefoxx> akk: the machine was completely frozen. no reisub could even save it. had to hit reset switch
<ccvp> there goes that video init'ing again, upon loading (7.10) cd, graphics on the monitor go aww dots/pixels, weird
<Unknown512> protonchris, ok i disabled the onboard stuff, but now theres no sound card detecting
<akk> bluefoxx: yeah, kernel panics can be like that
<bluefoxx> havent been able to boot the normal kernel since. and all i was doing was configuring the network
<M4rotku> is it possible to install hardy without getting all of the update packages for gusty first?
<bluefoxx> have to use the generic kernel
<Dr_willis> M4rotku,  i dont think thats reccomended
<DanaG> X-Fi DOES NOT HAVE ALSA DRIVERS!
<DanaG> Use oss instead, perhaps.
<DanaG> oss4.
<M4rotku> Dr_willis, the reason why i want to try is because a previous package that i updated messed up all of my hardware configs and i had to reinstall
<Unknown512> God its like your speaking a foreign language....
<bluefoxx> brb - have to reboot[one of my hards was unplugged and fstab didnt mount it, thus a torrent is being corrupted <. <]
<Jordan_U> DanaG, Do their drivers make your shift key stick ? :)
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/194214
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194214 in xorg-server "Keys get "stuck" down" [High,Fix released]
<Dr_willis> M4rotku,  thats exactly why its reccomended.. you dont want to upgrade when your system is in a confused state.
<madagascar> Hi again - can anybody help me reinstalling mailscanner despite very bad inconsistent state ? i have tried apt-get install and dpkg -i
<M4rotku> Dr_willis, ok, i'll try, but would it be possible to make a backup first?
<bluefoxx> oh, what do you think of a ignition key for the power button? prevents others from turning on my machine[i like machine local security]
<Jordan_U> Unknown512, Wei ist es wie eine andera sprache?
<Dr_willis> M4rotku,  if you just did a reinstall of gutsy and havent anything imporntant on the machine. You may be MUCH better off doing a reinstall of the beta version
<Unknown512> Jordan_U, i speak english
<M4rotku> Dr_willis, i didn't want to have to take the time to download the iso of the live cd for hardy, i figured upgrading would be faster
<Jordan_U> Unknown512, That was a joke ( though not well executed )
<Unknown512> meh...
<Unknown512> I just want my sound to work =/
<M4rotku> is there any way i can make a backup of everything first?
<Jordan_U> !home | M4rotku
<ubotu> M4rotku: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For mounting your home folder on a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<ccvp> some sort of weird glitching
<ccvp> with my 7800gt and the installer, im at the desktop in it, but the hourglass spinner is stopped, mouse responds, but background graphics are all pixelated
<ccvp> first time it didnt even get to the desktop, weird
<M4rotku> ubotu, thanks, i'll check it out
<Dr_willis> M4rotku,  upgrade will download proberlyu just as much and may take longer.
<DanaG> http://opensound.com/
<Dr_willis> I always keep /home on its own partition/drive :)
<Unknown512> Does anyone know how to make it so ubuntu detects my Sound Blaster X-Fi
<Unknown512> it detects it in that lspcs thing
<Unknown512> as an audio device
<Unknown512> but not in sound preferences
<DanaG> Go to opensound.com for oss4 -- it supports X-Fi.
<DanaG> But you may have to remove PulseAudio.
<bluefoxx> back. xchat fixed itself ^^
<ethana2> anybody know when broadcom is going to relent?
<Unknown512> Wheres PulseAudio?
<bluefoxx> but now im having a $HOME/.dmrc issue>>
<bluefoxx> nothing i cant fix
<DanaG> I can't use oss4 myself -- it just hard-locks my system.
<Unknown512> Is that just because you dont have the required cards? or does it do that because of a bug
<DanaG> A bug.
<DanaG> It doesn't get along well with the cardbus Audigy2.
<Unknown512> Will this happen to me as well?
<LibertyShadow> arg I can never connect to shop.lenovo.com
<LibertyShadow> wrong channel
<mohamed_> dotech,  pulseaudio running now :)
<Unknown512> DanaG, which Linux version should i choose on the download page
<DanaG> I don't remember; I haven't seen the page in a while.
<DanaG> Look for a deb.
<Unknown512> Linux 2.6 (x86) (DEB)?
<madagascar> Hello ! how can i re-install mailscanner package which "is in a very bad inconsistent state" ?
<protonchris> DanaG: I thought the X-Fi had the CA0106 chipset which is in the latest alsa?
<Unknown512> omg did i just delete all that PulseAudio crap for no reason?
<ccvp> weird
<ccvp> what the heck
<ccvp> the 3rd time i rebooted
<ccvp> im in the 'temporary live desktop' now, no glitches
<ccvp> any idea what could of caused it earlier? oh, n/m, i chose: safe graphics mode this time
<ccvp> lol
<ccvp> should i manually install nvidia while im in this(the driver)? how to handle this, so when i reboot, with full graphics driver enabled?
<Unknown512> Oh quick question, do i have to put the install disk for my sound blaster card in again for them to work? or should it just work upon plugin
<protonchris> Unknown512: looks like the X-fi series has multiple chipsets.  Which one do you have?
<bluefoxx> so should i run partial upgrade??
<Unknown512> nothing/nobody told me which type i had, id prosume XtremeGamer because i bought this PC from Dell as a Gaming PC
<bluefoxx> so should i run partial upgrade??or normal one?
<SeveredCross> Unknown512: Open a terminal, type lspci and pastebin the contents.
<Unknown512> pastebin?
<chdst> I did upgraded to the 2.6.24-15 kernel today, and on reboot my initrd's failing to mount my root volume, saying "Device or resource busy". Is this normal? :)
<Unknown512> sorry ima linux newbie
<chdst> I did upgraded = best english ever.
<DistroJockey> !pastebin | Unknown512
<ubotu> Unknown512: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<protonchris> SeveredCross: he already did.  The output was  02:04.0 Audio device: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
<akk> does anyone have ttf-freefont installed? And is X seeing it? (e.g. in xfontsel or gtkfontsel)
<Unknown512> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62279/
<Unknown512> I think Linux hates me =(
<Unknown512> or Creative
<Unknown512> or the whole world!
<emma> I wish that there was one large book, or a collection of books that you could sit down and read and learn all there is to know about Ubuntu.
<Unknown512> There is
<Unknown512> you have to buy them tho
<SeveredCross> Ah.
<emma> Okay what is the book?
<SeveredCross> Try -v -v maybe?
<Unknown512> Google is your friend
<SeveredCross> There's gotta be someway to get the chipset.
<Unknown512> SeveredCross: is it both -v -v or just one -v
<SeveredCross> Hold on 1 sec.
<emma> I want to help people in #ubuntu (as long as that IRSeekBot is gone) but I usually don't know enough to answer them, unless I can find it for them with Google.
<tonyyarusso> emma: try searching for ubuntu, linux, bash, apache, firefox, openoffice, debian, apache, shell scripting, unix, postfix, python, system administration, sql, and anything else ever published by O'Really, Apress, or their affiliated companies, and buy them all.
<SeveredCross> Unknown512: Actually, do this. Open a terminal and type Alsamixer.
<SeveredCross> *alsamixer
<emma> I want to get to the stage where I just know and understand the solutions.
<SeveredCross> Then, let me know what it says by Chip:
<DistroJockey> emma: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw/002-1593071-1524830?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=ubuntu&x=0&y=0
<akk> and even then you'll only know about ubuntu through feisty, and everything's changed since then, mwahahaha!
<Unknown512> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<cyclonut> emma: everything is learnable through google. btw, you are a good soul, wanting to help and all
<SeveredCross> Dammit.
<SeveredCross> Did you remove PulseAudio>
<SeveredCross> >=?
<Unknown512> Yes
<SeveredCross> Oh.
<SeveredCross> That's the problem.
<SeveredCross> You may or may not have just broken your sound.
<SeveredCross> Why did you remove PA?
<Unknown512> but that is besides the point
<Unknown512> i had it earlier
<YeaSt> hey, guys
<Unknown512> then SOMEONE DanaG COUGH COUGH
<Unknown512> Told me to remove it
<bluefoxx> what would the reference book for linux bash commands be? i want to buy a copy but the all stores have are "<windows xp, vista, windows program> for dummies" and they want to know the title of the book in question
<SeveredCross> Well, I don't really know any other way to get your chipset...
<cyclonut> emma: when there is a problem, googling it helps. My way of learning is tinkering as much as possible, and installing on a bunch of systems. it exposes you to a lot of new situations
<Unknown512> ok ill reget it
<SeveredCross> Hold on..
<cyclonut> bluefoxx: there are plenty of bash cheatsheet/guides
<YeaSt> anyone using virtualbox? My keyboard doesnot work in guest machine.
<bluefoxx> cyclonut: any i can order at a book store, say black bond books?
<DistroJockey> bluefoxx: maybe one of these:  http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw/103-8218609-6157418?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=bash&x=0&y=0
<bluefoxx> i need something i can reference when my net is down and i need to fix it
<tonyyarusso> bluefoxx: barnes & noble caries one generaly shell scripting book and two bash-specific ones.
<bluefoxx> looking for physical retail canadian stores
<cyclonut> bluefoxx: there are, I dont use many hardcopies though
<cyclonut> http://www.scottklarr.com/topic/115/linux-unix-cheat-sheets---the-ultimate-collection/
<YeaSt> anyone has some experience on virtualbox?
<tonyyarusso> bluefoxx: titles are "Classic Shell Scripting", "Learning the Bash Shell", and "The Bash Cookbook" (all from O'Reilly)
<Unknown512> SeveredCross: im getting PulseAudio back
<chdst> Eh. My B&N carries O'Reilly's complete line, and advertises that fact. It's got a good selection from other publishers as well. I guess it's all about where you live.
<chdst> Bash scripting alone will net you a dozen books
<bluefoxx> im thinking something that has the command, it's modifiers and usage. i dont need one on learning bash
<Unknown512> SeveredCross its reinstalled now
<SeveredCross> Okay, now try alsamixer.
<SeveredCross> If it still doesn't work, you might need reboots.
<SeveredCross> *a reboot.
<SeveredCross> To get all the daemons squared away with their shit.
<Unknown512> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<SeveredCross> Er, pardon my language.
<Unknown512> k ill restart
<SeveredCross> Unknown512: Try a reboot, I had a problem like that and it went away after a reboot.
<Unknown512> brb
<bluefoxx> and while im at it im under a promise to mention a friends website he hosts from his bedroom so please click>http://damon.zapto.org/forum/index.php?
<SeveredCross> bluefoxx: ifconfig is your fest friend.
<bluefoxx> SeveredCross: kk
<SeveredCross> ifconfig is a good place to lookk.
<SeveredCross> Also, if you're using NetworkManager, tail -f /var/log/daemon.log
<SeveredCross> NetworkManager spews all of its information there.
<SeveredCross> For wireless, iwconfig is good too.
<bluefoxx> should i do this partial upgrade or not. its been bugging me about it for the past few days
<SeveredCross> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart generally hasn't broken anything either.
<SeveredCross> bluefoxx: Depends, what does it want to upgrade?
<cyclonut> bluefoxx: I might recommend manpages, and --help
<Unknown512> SeveredCross, still isnt working
<akk> bluefoxx: Are you looking for beginner linux info, or more advanced ubuntu-specific info?
<Unknown512> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<bluefoxx> Seveas: im not sure. its been telling me "not all updates can be installed. run a partial upgrade to install as many updates as possible." ive been getting it since thusday morning
<SeveredCross> Unknown512: Hmm.
<Unknown512> hmm indeed
<bluefoxx> akk: more like general info. im not programming too much, just doing the occaisional shell script to rip a webstream or encode a video, or the last one that failed was to scan for new scsi devices every 2 to three minutes[was trying to use $((RANDOM/300)) type command]
<SeveredCross> Unknown512: Do /dev/dsp and /dev/mixer exist?
<akk> bluefoxx: I ask because if you already know some linux, you can get handy tips from books like "ubuntu hacks" and "linux cookbook", but a beginner would want something that started more from the beginning
<SeveredCross> Actually, mostly /dev/mixer
<Unknown512> Where would i find these, Severed
<SeveredCross>  /dev/dsp you shouldn't need.
<akk> bluefoxx: like maybe "official ubuntu reference", but I haven't had a chance to look at that one closely
<SeveredCross> Unknown512: In /dev?
<SeveredCross> Open a terminal and try "stat /dev/mixer"
<Unknown512> SeveredCross, i used Wubi installer to get Hardy Heron
<Unknown512> so i could keep my windows
<bluefoxx> akk: yea, that sounds somewhat like what i want. a reference bible
<AlcoholicDoc> is anyone else getting the Failed to initialize HAL since the latest update?
<SeveredCross> Unknown512: Uh, all that stuff is still there?
<SeveredCross> Open a terminal like you did before, and stat /dev/mixer, that should be there regardless of you using Wubi or not.
<akk> I get error messages about hal but that's because I keep hal off my systems :)
<SeveredCross> akk: Whatcha got against HAL?
<hansin> Should I be using 'aptitude' vs. 'apt-get'?  I am trying to get in the habit of switching to it.  I like to install Ubuntu as the Minimal CLI install from the alternative CD.  Does anyone know if the installer uses 'aptitude' or 'apt-get', or is it lower level than that (dpkg?)?  I am posting here because I am running Hardy.  Thanks.
<bluefoxx> i can find it all online or in manpages but when im frustrated or it wont boot properly i find it better to look at a hardcopy. i would print manpages/webpages but me==no printer
<Unknown512> stat: cannot stat `/dev/mixer': No such file or directory
<SeveredCross> Okay..
<akk> SeveredCross: It polls hardware all the time, wasting cpu and power and making a beeping noise on my laptop
<AlcoholicDoc> lol, yeah HAL isn't as homicidal as he used to be.
<SeveredCross> akk: Eh, works okay for me.
<SeveredCross> No beepin' or nothin', and I don't see it polling that often.
<cyclonut> bluefoxx: go to your store, and find what you like :)
<cyclonut> bluefoxx: or.... keep a backup computer :)
<akk> SeveredCross: how often does it poll? On earlier releases it was about 2/second
<vlowther> Any known suspend/resume issues after upgrading to kernel 2.6.24-15?
<akk> SeveredCross: I'd be curious if they've toned that down any
<pen> could anyone tell me why in avant window navigator if I try to call a app to the front there is no focus effect?
<vlowther> system seems to have developed a nasty habit of suspending once then spewing suspend debugging information into dmesg on every subsequent attempt.
<vlowther> info @ Bug #212660
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212660 in linux "kernel 2.6.24-15 fails suspending" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212660
<bluefoxx> hehe, i have three backup computers[one resurected thinkpad, one s370 salvage built desktop in storage and one p3slot1 768ram desktop] but the lappy has no way to connect to the net and the working desktop backup has no screen <<
<Unknown512> Some kinda backups you got there
<Unknown512> mmhmmm
<SeveredCross> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571656
<SeveredCross> Unknown512: Read that thread.
<bluefoxx> everything else is backuped to extra harddrives, a scsi raid5 array or cdr/dvdr
<DistroJockey> my Firefox process is using 130% of my CPU. Anyone know of/have/or know how to fix it?
<DistroJockey> I guess it may be flash related *shrugs*
<bluefoxx> DistroJockey: running any flash? or large cache?
<Unknown512> SeveredCross: ok im running the command, Thanks dude hope this works
<DistroJockey> bluefoxx: probably
<bluefoxx> DistroJockey: try installing a different flash player. or lower the internet cache
<akk> Please, does anybody have a minute to try installing ttf-freefont and see if they show up in xfontsel or gtkfontsel, so I know whether I should file a bug?
<Unknown512> SeveredCross: running a restart brb
<akk> It should be a very small package.
<DistroJockey> I have one FF3.5 with 16 tabs, one with 11 tabs and one with 1 tab ;)
<DistroJockey> bluefoxx: will check that cache
<DanaG> -15 has broken suspend for me, too.
<Unknown512> wait nvm forgot to download oss
<pen> DistroJockey: how is it possible to use 130%?
<DanaG> Sorry, I was eating dinner.
<DistroJockey> pen: exactly!!!
<bluefoxx> pen: scalable cpu perhaphs?
<DistroJockey> pen: tis what top says though
<pen> DistroJockey: wow
<DanaG> X-Fi is not ca0106.  SBLive is.
<bluefoxx> pen: and using 30% over the origional clock value?
<vlowther> DanaG: was dmesg full of scheduled spam?
<DanaG> Extreme Audio is not truly an X-Fi.
<pen> bluefoxx: maybe his FF is OCed...
<pen> lol
<vlowther> er, scheduler
<DanaG> Actually, it'd suspend and resume, but break keyboard.
<vlowther> hm.
<DistroJockey>  7963 stuart    20   0  432m 205m  28m S  127 13.5 389:42.00 firefox
 * DistroJockey shrugs
<DanaG> The  only things till working:
<DanaG> chvt, but xorg wouldn't appear.
<DanaG> And magic-sysrq sorta' worked.
<DistroJockey> from top
<vlowther> mine does not break anything, it goes through all the motions and then spews scheduler info instead of sospending.
<pen> DistroJockey: can you restart it?
<DistroJockey> pen: sure, but, I thought I have done similar uasge of Firefox elsewhere
<DistroJockey> usage^
<bluefoxx> why is hibernation/suspend so finicky anyways?
<pen> DistroJockey: is it becasue of flash?
<vlowther> DanaG: how are you running suspend?  hotkey, g-p-m, or sudo pm-suspend?
<bluefoxx> i havent had it working since 6.10
<DistroJockey> pen: I will close flash related tabs, sec
<pen> bluefoxx: I always get white screen after suspend but I still can type password in and log in
<pen> DistroJockey: try firefox2
<bluefoxx> pen: same here. only with hibernate too
<pen> DistroJockey: go to menu and unter internet
<vlowther> bluefoxx: an insidious combination of driver issues, video driver issues, and the freezer.
<pen> bluefoxx: how did you solve the white screen for suspend?
<akk> bluefoxx: Mostly it's finicky because of needing to reset hardware in weird ways.
<bluefoxx> bluefoxx: i didnt -. -
<pen> lol
 * pen roll over and back
<vlowther> mostly video quirk handling.
<bluefoxx> pen: i just dont use those features. i want to disable them
<Unknown512> SeveredCross: ok i did method 1 but it still isnt working
<vlowther> vpe post is Teh Devil.
<Unknown512> is there more i need to do?
<vlowther> er, vbe
<SeveredCross> Unknown512: Are you sure you have X-Fi?
<DanaG> Hotkey for me.
<pen> bluefoxx: then why you still use them?
<vlowther> DanaG: what video hardware?
<SeveredCross> DanaG mentioned above that CA0106 is SBLive.
<Unknown512> Yes...
<bluefoxx> what would be better to upgrade to from a nvidia 6200? a 256MB 7300gts or a 512MB 6600/6800?
<Unknown512> SeveredCross, on windows i had Sound Blaster X-Fi Console
<bluefoxx> pen: i dont
<Unknown512> so i know i do
<pen> bluefoxx: ok
<SeveredCross> Unknown512: Hmm.
<SeveredCross> I don't know then.
<SeveredCross> Never had an X-Fi card, never planning on getting one.
<Unknown512> Well thank you for trying
<bluefoxx> pen: i try them out again in each new distro and if they work, i use em. they dont i ignore them
<SeveredCross> I'll be damned if I ever buy Creative.
<DistroJockey> lmao, while closing tabs in FF3 I saw top go to 9999% cpu usage
<Unknown512> My PC came with it
<pen> bluefoxx: you have to tweak a little bit especially compiz
<pen> bluefoxx: and you have to whitelist some modules
<bluefoxx> pen: lol. i use custom settings for compiz
<DanaG> Oh, I have a GeForce Go 7600.
<pen> bluefoxx: me too
<pen> bluefoxx: I mean like the VSync
<vlowther> DanaG: nvidia binary drivers?
<DanaG> Yup.
<bluefoxx> ah
<pen> bluefoxx: have to disblae it for suspend to work
<DanaG> When I get my next PC, I'm going to ditch my Creative sound card, in favor of perhaps a C-Media USB one .... or a Cardbus or ExpressCard one, if somebody finally makes one.
 * bluefoxx goes off to try that
<DanaG> And I'll give the Cardbus Audigy2 to any kernel developer who may want it.
<vlowther> DanaG: then you should not need any of the quirks hal is trying to foist off on you.  What happens when you try sudo pm-suspend from a command line?
<bluefoxx> im using two screens
<pen> bluefoxx: try this http://aldeby.org/blog/?page_id=87#suspend
<pen> bluefoxx: although it's written for HP but it might work for other models
<pen> bluefoxx: just for the concept
<Unknown512> How do you do all of those neat visual effects i see in youtube videos, like the box thing and such
<pen> bluefoxx: gl
<pen> Unknown512: compiz fusion
<Unknown512> Where can i download it/
<Unknown512> ?
<pen> Unknown512: hey, do you have hardy installed?
<Unknown512> yea
<DistroJockey> pen: bluefoxx: pretty sure it's a flashnonfree-plugin issue
<pen> Unknown512: you should have compiz on out of box unless you didn't install restricted video driver
<pen> DistroJockey: hm, how do you know?
<bluefoxx> note to self: dont wear such tight pants after eating a medium pizza and three cokes
<Unknown512> i did, how do i do all of those effects tho?
<DistroJockey> pen: some testing with FF2 and FF3 and a hunch :)
<bluefoxx> better note to self: buy new pants
<bluefoxx> XD
<Unknown512> Linux is great but its so confusing!
<pen> Unknown512: did you install CompizConfig-settings-manager?
<Unknown512> im not sure let me check
<pen> Unknown512: go to synaptics to install that
<pen> Unknown512: brb
<bluefoxx> pen: mobo: asrock p4vm890 with 3.27ghz celeron d, 1.5gb ram and bfg pci nvidia 6200 OC 256mb
<jimmygoon> ff3 does not belong in LTS
<bluefoxx> pen: page is still loading <. <
<Unknown512> Pen: ok i installed Compizconfig-settings-manager, what now?
<DanaG> Hmm.
<DanaG> command-line suspend, on -14, under X: suspended, but broke on resume.
<jcarey75> Unknown512, I know you disabled your on board NVidia audio in the bios earlier, I just want to make sure you have a separate audio card installed, the speakers are plugged into a card slot, not outputs on the motherboard right?  Also, once you get compizconfig-settings-manager installed, go to System / Preferences / Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<DanaG> chvt worked once, but after that, only sysrq-b to reboot worked.
<vlowther> interesting.
<vlowther> -15?
<jcarey75> Unknown512, but I'd recommend not changing a whole lot of things at a time
<DanaG> Under console (before gnome login) on -15: failed to suspend at all.  It just hung.
<vlowther> Anything interesting in /var/log/messages?
<DanaG> I couldn't get to it.
<bluefoxx> anyone else ever had trouble booting they're system with it hanging at "busybox: intramsfs"?
<bluefoxx> livecd, not system
<jcarey75> Unknown512, there are A LOT of settings there, and the activate right after you select them, so try something (Like Wobbly Windows) and move a window around, just try things a little at a time, instead of alot at once.
<vlowther> not even right now?
<Unknown512> jcarey75, yes the speakers/headphones are plugged into my sound card
<Unknown512> my standard ports are on the front, my card on the back
<vlowther> for the -14, if the kernel was complaining it should have been logged.
<jcarey75> Unknown512, just wanted to make sure
<DanaG> Hmm, I couldn't trigger a sync manually, though.
<DanaG> And the 'messages' file has multiple boot logs.
<DanaG> I mean, covers multiple uptimes.
<DanaG> Sessions.  Whatever.
<vlowther> yeah, all part of hte "fun" of debugging suspend.
 * vlowther grumbles something about a kernel debugger and a real crash dump mechanism.
<DanaG> It worked under acpi-support.
<Unknown512> jcarey75, how do you add more desktops?
<Davo_Dinkum> how can i upgrade a dapper install to hardy using a hardy CD?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, can you do debugging over Firewire?
<vlowther> me personally?  heck no. :)
<DanaG> I don't have another capable device right now, but in the summer, I'll be getting another computer (with firewire).
<jcarey75> Unknown512, you installed via wubi, have you had this install long? (just thinking you might want to do a new install if it's easy now that you've disabled the onboard audio) Add desktops - General Options - Desktop Size - Horizontal Virtual Size - 2 or 3 or 4
<Davo_Dinkum> the link in the topis is broken
<Unknown512> jcarey75, no iv only had it for a couple of hours but iv had to reinstall twice
<Unknown512> jcarey75, first time was, when i ran the updater it delted my firefox for some reason, second time i accidently installed kubuntu
<Unknown512> deleted*
<Unknown512> it said it could only do a partial upgrade, dunno why it said that tho
<Unknown512> and when i ran it
<Unknown512> it removed firefox completely
<DanaG> ARgh, timidity keeps stalling and then eating CPU!
<Unknown512> DanaG, whats Timidity?
<DanaG> !timidity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timidity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !info timidity
<ubotu> timidity (source: timidity): Software sound renderer (MIDI sequencer, MOD player). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.2-19ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 532 kB, installed size 1688 kB
<Unknown512> well why are you using it?
<jcarey75> Unknown512, I have the same onboard audio, and with other issues, needed a couple of installs before I had the right "flavor" gutsy 7.10 or hardy 8.04 and 32 bit or 64 bit, currently on hardy 64 bit. I use my onboard audio (don't have another card), wish I could say I know how to fix without a new install, but I don't always.
<DanaG> Why am I using it?  I'm playing MIDI with it.
<DanaG> I have a soundfont for it that sounds better than Creative's soundfont.
<DanaG> And I can't use that one with sfxload, for some reason.
<Unknown512> jcarey, think i could fix it by disabling my sound card and then using onboard audio?
<Davo_Dinkum> no one knows?
<DanaG> We need a factoid: !xfi  (and !x-fi)
<DanaG> To say how it's unsupported (and evil!)
<Unknown512> Its not evil, works well with every other OS
<DanaG> Not Vista.
<Unknown512> Yeah it does...
<Unknown512> lol
<Unknown512> ...
<DanaG> Can you decode incoming dolby digital?
<DanaG> Can you use soundfonts?
<Unknown512> idk about dolby digital, cause i use headphones
<Unknown512> im not sure what soundfonts are
<DanaG> When I plug in my Audigy2, it brings down both my wired and wireless network connections.
<DanaG> Oh, and it also deletes several directory junctions Vista uses.
<Unknown512> all i know is Crystalizer works, Creative EAX works
<Unknown512> other than that idc
<nickrud> Davo_Dinkum it's supposed to be supported they're working at it
<DanaG> Go read this some time.  http://forums.creative.com/creativelabs/board?board.id=Vista
<Unknown512> Since when does a sound card delete files?
<Unknown512> i think you have a virus
<jcarey75> Unknown512, I'm not sure, I've had some problems with the onboard audio and would disable it in my bios if I had another card like you.
<Unknown512> Yeah but aperently my card isnt linux supported
<Unknown512> i guess
<DanaG> http://forums.creative.com/creativelabs/board/message?board.id=Vista&thread.id=31494
<Unknown512> thats 2 cards... and 2 cards YOU DONT HAVE
<Unknown512> Your card should work fine
<DanaG> No "All Users" on my PC either.
<Unknown512> vista ultimate sp1
<DanaG> And do you really support a company that deliberately cripples products, then lies about it?
<Unknown512> Do you run Vista Ultimate?
<DanaG> Yup.
<Unknown512> Well dont use 64 bit vista
<Unknown512> its vistas fault
<DanaG> I use 32-bit.
<Unknown512> i use 32 bit home premium
<Unknown512> works fine
<Unknown512> 64 bit has a lot of memory leak issues
<DistroJockey> I think I have narrowed down the cpu usage issue with flash  to FF3b
<Unknown512> actually it has MANY memory isues
<DanaG> Creative is on my "avoid" list.
<Unknown512> DanaG Vista 64 bit SHOULD have been
<nickrud> !enter Unknown512 (please ;)
<nickrud> !enter | Unknown512 (please ;)
<ubotu> Unknown512 (please ;): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Unknown512> it has/had many memory flaws
<Unknown512> !enter Unknown512
<DanaG> I've gradually been adopting the attitude that closed-source things are bad -- whether sound cards or video cards.
<Unknown512> ... you still think vista isnt to blame AT ALL?
<DanaG> Broadcom is extra-bad:  fine, I can see why they don't open the hardware specs, but not allowing people to distribute binary firmware?  That's just stupid.
<DanaG> Apple is also on the bad list: they deliberately break DAAP, iPod synchronization, and other such things.
<Unknown512> whats DAAP?
<DanaG> Not to mention, Apple killed Fingerworks (google it).
<DanaG> !daap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> it's iTunes Music Sharing.
<Unknown512> Well of course they did, copyright infringment probably occured many a time
<Unknown512> Its napster all over again in other words
<vlowther> DanaG: well, for now it is back to -12 for me. Working suspend/resume is a must-have feature for me.
<DanaG> Actually, the 5-users-per-day thing makes it less of a big deal.
<tritiumosu> Grrr ever since FF3 got uninstalled then reinstalled I'm getting an Assertion Failed error when I start Firefox3.0b5
<DanaG> At the very least, they should let it list songs but not play them.
<Unknown512> Meh
<DanaG> That'd at least let me see what other people are interested in, for example.
<Unknown512> Well, you can always use something called Limewire
<Unknown512> and i find most of my favorite music by watching videos on YouTube
<Unknown512> Sometimes they have some good music on there
<Unknown512> Also, in the limewire/frostwire thing i prefer frostwire cause it gives you the features of Limewire Pro but for free
<Unknown512> ipods probably dont work right because of so many people "jailbreaking" them
<Davo_Dinkum> ipods or iphones?
<Unknown512> both
<Unknown512> and syncronization is probably messed up cause apple is trying to stop that
<Davo_Dinkum> how are ipods being jailbroken exactly?
<vlowther> wow, people still use gnutella-derived filesharing.
<DanaG> Actually, they put some hash code somewhere.
<vlowther> How early 2000s
<Unknown512> Installing apps that arnt supposed to be on there, cough cough linux
<DanaG> People had to crack it to use third-party apps on the PC to sync.
<DanaG> Even on stock "iPod Classic".
<DanaG> Even with Windows apps, in fact.
 * DanaG reaches out and turns Unknown512's PC into a brick for trying to use Linux with the X-Fi.
<DanaG> (it's a joke... just not a very good one.)
<SeveredCross> Banshee works fine with older iPods.
<Unknown512> You tried as well
<Unknown512> =)
<Unknown512> And if you HAVE it and DIDNT try you are a saaad sad panda
<Unknown512> =-O
<dotech> mohamed_, how did you fix it?
<Unknown512> So How is everyone? :)
<pen> Unknown512: hey, how is your compiz?
<mohamed_> dotech, it was not working, and i have no experience with it, while reading i configure some files and run it
<Unknown512> doing very well, i just have a quick question tho, how do i add more desktops?
 * DanaG will never buy anything Creative again... and will tell friend not to, either.
<mohamed_> dotech,  i use some from here also ... http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Pulseaudio
<pen> Unknown512: in gnereal, go to desktop size
<DistroJockey> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Unknown512> DanaG, creative has some good MP# players
<Unknown512> MP3*
<Davo_Dinkum> Unknown512: on gnome?
<vlowther> only the ones that support rockbox, Unknown512.
<Unknown512> ?
<Davo_Dinkum> right click on workspace switcher and go to preferences
<pen> Davo_Dinkum: he is using compiz
<Davo_Dinkum> oh
 * Davo_Dinkum runs
<pen> Davo_Dinkum: leave that to compiz config manager
<Unknown512> Pen: where is General
<Unknown512> woops mispell
<Unknown512> or did i?
<mohamed_> dotech, but still i don't understand it, or how it work , when i run it using /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start this have no effect, and i have to start daemon manuaal
<pen> Unknown512: did you install the package I told you earlier?
<Unknown512> yeah
<Unknown512> oh
<Unknown512> i know now
<Unknown512> thanks
<Unknown512> lol
<pen> lol
<mohamed_> dotech, i don't know if this will fix with restart or i need to fix  anything
<DistroJockey> Unknown512: System - Preferences - Advanced Desktop Effects
<nickrud> the switcher works with compiz now as well
<DanaG> If you boycott a company, you boycott ALL products of that company.
<DanaG> Oddly enough, I'm going to switch from NVIDIA to ATI next time.
<protonchris> DanaG: thanks for the info.  I was looking at the x-fi extreme audio
<Dr_willis> matrox! :)
<DanaG> It's the reverse of the "give up freedom for [security and stability]" issue.
<DistroJockey> pftt!
<nickrud> can't wait to install that new x-fi card
<Dr_willis> avoide the x-fi for linux. :)
<DanaG> Avoid Creative, period.  The company is scum, in my opinion.
<Dr_willis> They are in financial problems.. a year from now - there may not be a creative.
<Unknown512> Once again, Creative has good MP3 players =O
<Unknown512> cheap ones too
<DanaG> SCUM == don't buy ANYTHING from them.
<protonchris> Unknown512: at this point, you might be better off going with your onboard nvidia sound card.
<Unknown512> ipods are a good $400
 * DanaG has a Cowon iAudio6 and greatly likes it.
<DanaG> Oh, about ATI:
<Unknown512> ok proton, is there a way to disable my creative card so theres no interference?
<mohamed_> dotech,  i also modify this line in /etc/pulse/default.pa load-module module-esound-protocol-unix socket=/tmp/.esd/socket
<Unknown512> And also, its really fuzzy when i use that sound
<DanaG> I'd rather have crappy-but-gradually-improving, open video drivers, than not-as-crappy, but god-only-knows-when-they'll-fix-the-bugs closed drivers.
<akk> DanaG: I've been using ATIs for years so I don't have to hassle with binary nvidia drivers
<akk> (but if I were a gamer I probably wouldn't have been happy with them)
<Jordan_U> akk, Intel?
<Unknown512> DanaG: Yeah Ati are like the god of all video cards for linux
<akk> Jordan_U: unfortunately not available for systems with AMD CPU. Next time i need to buy a new cpu and mobo, though, that's what I want.
<DanaG> I've had issues in Vista with nvidia, too.
<akk> (I got the AMDs hoping they'd be cooler and quieter -- ha, that didn't work out so well either)
<DanaG> Laptop I'm considering: HP 8510p.
 * Jordan_U hopes that intel will some day start making decent dedicated GPU's with open specs
<Unknown512> DanaG you just have a complaint about EVERYTHING dont you, theres ALWAYS going to be errors
<Unknown512> Theres no state of perfection
<Unknown512> unless NOTHING ever changes
<Unknown512> for like 10 years
<Dr_willis> I want my Voodoo 3dfx back!
<Dr_willis> :P
<akk> Jordan_U: keith packard claims that they do a lot of optimizations due to being integrated with the mobo (but he didn't go into detail there)
<chdst> Unknown512: That's pretty much how it feels running ATI in Linux.
 * DanaG has a Voodoo3 2000 PCI lying around here.
<chdst> the bug fixes come, month after month, but it's still a big pile of broken.
<DanaG> At least ATI lets you control power saving ssettings in Linux.
<protonchris> Unknown512: You could probably leave the x-fi alone since linux doesn't know what to do with it and will probably ignore it.
<DanaG> And now you can do accelerated framebuffer AND accelerated X, I believe.
<Unknown512> proton: ok thanks ill give it a shot
<Unknown512> brb
<Dr_willis> I thought there were 64bit x-fi drivers for linux. but I have no idea how good they are.
<DanaG> oss4 supports X-Fi.
<protonchris> DanaG: well if you want to walk him through an audio system upgrade, go for it
<Jordan_U> DanaG, How is oss4, anything noticeably better than ALSA ( aside from the fact that it actually has drivers for your card :) ?
<DanaG> I can't use it.
<DanaG> I have a Cardbus Audigy2, not an X-Fi.
<DanaG> OSS4 just hard-locks with it.
<DanaG> Though it can do some cool things with hda codecs: mic-in as output, for example.
<DanaG> Oh, and PulseAudio doesn't work with it, at least the last time I tried.
<Unknown512> protonchris: alright im installing ALL packages with Gstreamer in the name cause i got some error saying the plugins were missing
<Dr_willis> Shotgun answer to installing stuff! :)
<Dr_willis> thats how i do it also
<RAOF> Jordan_U: I think you'll be waiting about a year for that Intel GPU; Larribee was slated for 2009, IIRC.
<Unknown512> i got an error, No Gstreamer Plugins/devices were detected when trying to change volume settings
<Unknown512> any ideas?
<Unknown512> Linux isnt detecting my onboard sound device
<protonchris> Unknown512: really?  Are you sure you enabled it in your bios?
<Jordan_U> Unknown512, Do you get any output from "asoundconf list" >
<Jordan_U> ?
<Unknown512> Jordan_U, WHAT?
<Unknown512> protonchris. Yes
<Unknown512> if i could work out these kinks im sure linux would seem great to me
<protonchris> Unknown512: type that command in a terminal
<Unknown512> right now its not exactly doing that for me
<Jordan_U> Unknown512, Run the command "asoundconf list" and tell me if it list any cards
<DanaG> Hardy is my primary OS.
<Unknown512> jordon_u, no message comes up
<Unknown512> just goes to another command line
<Jordan_U> Unknown512, Maybe you shouldn't be using a Beta OS :)
<Unknown512> well it was detecting earlier
<Unknown512> lol
<Unknown512> and Wubi installs hardy ONLY
<protonchris> Unknown512: is it listed when you run 'lspci'
<Jordan_U> Unknown512, No it doesn't, it installs Gutsy just fine
<DanaG> Did you disable it in BIOS?
<Unknown512> Jordan_U thats because you have an earlier version ;)
<CoasterMaster> Does Hardy have ccsm installed by default?
<DanaG> I seem to remember somebody telling somebody to disable.
<RAOF> CoasterMaster: No.
<Unknown512> Im going to go check bios again
<Unknown512> brb
<Dr_willis> CoasterMaster,  no it does not. I also think theres some variants to ccsm in the repos.
<Jordan_U> Unknown512, I actually don't use it but it's hard to believe that they discontinued support for Gutsy before Hardy is released
<Jordan_U> Speaking of which, where did the custom option in visual effects preferences go?
<RAOF> Jordan_U: It's waiting for you to install the "simple-ccsm" package.
<Dr_willis> Guessit got decided it was too complex :)
<chdst> CoasterMaster: Install the compizconfig-settings-manage package
<chdst> *compizconfig-settings-manager
<Unknown512> still isnt working
<Unknown512> The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<Unknown512> You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu
<protonchris> Unknown512: is the nvidia sound card listed when you run the 'lspci' command in a terminal window?
<CoasterMaster> chdst, I just did but I don't get a "custom" effects option under visual effects
<Unknown512> Protonchris: nope
<Unknown512> OOH AIT
<Unknown512> WAIT
<Unknown512> yes
<Unknown512> 00:0f.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Jordan_U> Unknown512, What happens when you run "alsamixer" ?
<Unknown512> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62283/
<AngryBacon> What version of the nvidia driver does hardy come with?
<chdst> CoasterMaster: RAOF suggested the simple-ccsm package for that, which does depends on compizconfig-settings-manager package.
<protonchris> Unknown512: I would guess that something necessary got removed when you removed pulseaudio.
<CoasterMaster> chdst, got it thanks
<Unknown512> hmmm
<RAOF> AngryBacon: The latest one.
<Unknown512> would the neccesary file have the ubuntu symbol next to it?
<Unknown512> cause i could just look thru it all
<LOB|LoBo> anyone getting slow network speeds with hardy heron?
<Unknown512> no
<LOB|LoBo> hmm, thats what I'm getting, they are slow and choppy
<Unknown512> install the restricted drivers
<Unknown512> for your video card?
<Unknown512> you using nvidia?
<protonchris> Unknown512: do you have these installed gstreamer0.10-alsa, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-apps, gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio ?
<AngryBacon> can i just do dist-upgrade to swich to hardy?
<LOB|LoBo> no i'm not using nvidia
<LOB|LoBo> its a gigabit card with oss drivers
<LOB|LoBo> wireless
<DanaG> Wireless?  Gigabit?  Huh?
<DanaG> I have a gigabit wired card, but N isn't quite gigabit.
<MTecknology> When I plug in my headset w/ the USB extension I head the login sound and the nothing, if I plug it into the port, I hear nothing altogether... any ideas how to get it working?
<LOB|LoBo> gigabyte
<LOB|LoBo> sorry
<Unknown512> proton:yes
<LOB|LoBo> the manufacturer
<DanaG> aah.
<protonchris> Unknown512: Hmm.  Then I don't know.
<Unknown512> ya....
<Unknown512> its sighalicious
<Unknown512> i think im just gonna have to go without sound
<Unknown512> but i wanna be able to watch youtube videos W/ sound which makes me sad :'(
<protonchris> Unknown512: well, the nvidia did work before.  Since I don't know what you did before when you removed pulseaudio, it might just be easier for you to reinstall.
<LOB|LoBo> uname -a
<Unknown512> sigh
<Unknown512> ill reinstall it tomarrow
<Unknown512> its already 2 AM
<Unknown512> and iv reinstalled 2 times now
<Unknown512> lol
<protonchris> Unknown512: ok.  After you reinstall, check your levels in alsamixer.  Set any of the levels that are at 100% to something like 70%.  I am not sure if this will fix your 'fuzziness', but that is a solution to an old linux problem and is probably worth trying.
<Unknown512> So what are some good apps to have with Ubuntu that you guys can recommend
<DanaG> I set stuff to 0db; positive is one thing that makes for distortion.
<Unknown512> no apps no apps at all?
<akk> emacs, make, gcc :)
<benh_> hrm... current daily snapshot of hardy ps3 live doesn't boot
<protonchris> Unknown512: I am going to bed.  Good night and good luck.
<Unknown512> Good night
<Unknown512> im having problems with my mouse now
<Unknown512> =(
<Unknown512> lol
<Unknown512> just problem after problem
<Unknown512> nvm fixed
<Unknown512> =D
<Immersion> Hello. Can someone please tell me what sudo rm -rf /* does? I'm not familiar with the command.
<Dr_willis> Immersion,  deletes EVERYTHING basicially
<Immersion> Dr_Willis, Ohhh really?
<benh_> bah
<Unknown512> Who the hell would make a command like that
<elkbuntu> Immersion, why do you ask? did someone tell you to do it?
<benh_> the kernel is busted
<Unknown512> excuse my language
<Dr_willis> bash/shell basics. Yes it does.
<Immersion> elkbuntu, Yes.
<elkbuntu> Immersion, in one of the ubuntu channels?
<Unknown512> Who would make such a command
<Immersion> No.
<Unknown512> its stupid
<Dr_willis> Unknown512,  its not  that some one made it..
<Unknown512> its just a programming error?
<Dr_willis> its how the pattern maching works
<Unknown512> oh
<Unknown512> ok im sowwy =(
<Unknown512> lol
<Dr_willis> Bash/Shell basics.. :)
<Unknown512> Big change there Daisuke
<elkbuntu> Unknown512, lots of things can be dangerous if used incorrectly
<Dr_willis> and thers dozens of other commands that can trash your system also.
<Immersion> Haha so theres actually a command to run to screw up someones computer through terminal?
<Immersion> That requires 1 line?
<elkbuntu> Immersion, there's several
<Dr_willis> Immersion,  if you have root access.. thats all it takes.
<Unknown512> Thats scary
<Immersion> Does any ask for password?
<Dr_willis> sudo - normally asks for a password
<Immersion> If they've already authenticated?
<Unknown512> so dont follow any random sudo commands given on IRC =O
<Unknown512> go on forums
<Immersion> Haha
<Dr_willis> You can do similer things under windows. and osx also i imagine
<Immersion> Yes you can do it on OS X
<elkbuntu> Immersion, yes
<Immersion> I'm trying to find a way to mask or change my IP address.
<Unknown512> Pidgin does automatically
<Dr_willis> You can ask for a host mask for the irc server if you are really paranoid
<Unknown512> using gnome proxy
<chdst> I'm struggling to resist the temptation of listing my favorite ways to break a box...there are so many, and some might be considered artful in execution. :)
<Unknown512> Doesnt pidgin use Gnome Proxy to begin with?
<Immersion> I'm talking about my Mac system. :-P
<Immersion> I know, I'm in the wrong place.
<Unknown512> oh
<Immersion> How do I ask for a host mask?
<Unknown512> use Tor if its compatible
<Immersion> Tor is compatible
<Unknown512> then use it...
<Unknown512> lol
<Immersion> I shall look into it. :)
<Unknown512> you should not EVER use your real IP in an IRC
<Unknown512> thats like a HACK ME moment
<Unknown512> unless your in a private one with just friends
<Unknown512> even then tho someone can hack into it
<Unknown512> take someones name and make you think their them
<Immersion> How do you run a host mask on IRC?
<Dr_willis> gee.. never noticed much of a seucity risk by being on irc...
<Dr_willis> !mask
<ubotu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Dr_willis> I imagine i get more random scans on my ip# then i do get attacks from people in irc channels.
<Immersion> Well I want someone to mask my IP, but I know TOR gets alot of slack.
<Dr_willis> see the 'hostmask cloak' at the url listed above
<Immersion> Looking :)
<Immersion> I mean for everything, though.
<Unknown512> !tor
<Dr_willis> go to one of thise proxy sites i guess.
<ubotu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<Dr_willis> !tor-gpg
<ubotu> You can use tor and still access #ubuntu and other channels that have tor blocked.  How? Read http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor to find out how to bypass all the tor hassles on freenode.
<Dr_willis> There ya go - check that last bit :)
<Immersion> Ok.
<Unknown512> Well its late, im tired, so im gonna go to bed
<Unknown512> Have fun Linuxing guys!
<Unknown512> lol
<Unknown512> cya
<Immersion> So, I need to find a network staffer?
<Dr_willis> No idea. Im not that paranoid.. so i dont worry about masks. :)
<Dr_willis> if you like Tor. that other method may be a good way to try
<Immersion> Tor is blocked by alot of things
<Dr_willis> Yes it is...
<EdLin> I'm having serious problems getting Hardy Heron to work with nvidia drivers on my monitor, it refuses to use anything but too-low resolutions on it (like 640x480!).
<EdLin> it's a 1680x1050 LCD
<EdLin> I also can't get it to upgrade to the latest packages, but that's par for the course for an unstable beta.
<Jordan_U> EdLin, How did you install the nvidia drivers?
<EdLin> with the hardware manager.
<Jordan_U> EdLin, What packages are being held back?
<EdLin> I'm not sure.
<Jordan_U> EdLin, What do you mean when you say that you can't get it to upgrade to the latest packages?
<EdLin> it says it wants to do only a partial upgrade, I say yes, then it fails.
<Jordan_U> EdLin, Try updating
<EdLin> um, yes, that's what I did. I think. :-)
<Jordan_U> EdLin, "sudo apt-get update" then try the upgrade again
<EdLin> Let me boot into Ubuntu. It's kind of painful to use at 640x480, but it'll be easier to debug there.
<EdLin> before I do that, is there any advice on fixing the monitor problem? I'm not a Unix novice, if you know some xorg.conf magic that will work I'll apply it.
 * EdLin hears crickets chirping
<tanner> my cpu cores are at 200F :(
<chdst> Fry some eggs!
<EdLin> tanner, I'll trade your 200F CPU cores for my nice cold Pentium 4 1.7GHz cores.
<tanner> i dont think they'll fit in my Thinkpad ;)
<EdLin> well, actually, core in the singular. :-)
<SeveredCross> tanner: WTF have you been doing to your computer?
<SeveredCross> I run mine ragged and the cores never get above 35-40C.
<tanner> h264 encoding
<EdLin> hey, 1.7GHz P4s were top of the line 6 years ago! Now of course, a 1.5GHz CPU runs rings around it.
<tanner> however, the reason they are 200F now is because i left my computer on a blanket for a few minutes
<SeveredCross> Well ventilate the sucker better.
<SeveredCross> Get Gkrellm up and spin the fans, etc.
<tanner> pretty sure adding more ventilation to my laptop will void the warranty ;)
<EdLin> brb, hate to stop listening to my new stones album, but I want to fix this Ubuntu problem before the new release comes out with the same serious bug.
<Dr_willis> They have little fan 'pads' you can sit your laptop on.
<tanner> those usually work best when used with say.. a desk or other hard surface to place your computer on
<DanaG> use CELSIUS -- it makes more sense.
<calc> DanaG: use units :)
<calc> F works good for americans ;-)
<tanner> how does it make more sense?
<DanaG> My laptop idles at 39-40C; load is up to 67, tops.
<calc> 200F ~= 93C
<DanaG> It's easier to think 0 to 100 (85 is too hot)
<DanaG> than 32 to 212 --- where's "too hot" there?
<calc> aiui the newer intel chips don't actually report real temperature so i don't know if linux reports their temp right
<bicyclist> DanaG i got two differnet readings, on an samung r55 it idles at 60 up to 75 Celsius
<tanner> its all relative
<calc> aiui they report temperature offset from t junction max
<DanaG> Using "coretemp" module?
<bicyclist> on sonay it idles at 46 up to 60 Celsius
 * calc read about this a few weeks ago
<calc> and t junction temperature isn't disclosed by intel and varies by exact chip type
<AR`Neatchee> Ok this might sound ridiculous...but my audio is playing...too fast.  In everything except the GDM ready sound.  Flash, login, Totem, you name it.  Everything.
<cr0mulent> is anyone having a problem with windows resizing?
<joncruz> I have a strange tablet problem. I tried hardy from the live cd and it worked fine. So then I installed from that CD and the tablet didn't work (except for mouse buttons)
<joncruz> anyone know of wacom on hardy issues?
<EdLin> OK, the apt-get update fixed the upgrading problem, now I've got 1hr's worth of upgrades.
<EdLin> does anyone have a solution for my monitor problem?
<Zvezdichko> hello, is these morning updates finally FIX this nasty mesa problem?
<joncruz> on the good news part of things, it appears that all the base features on this macbook work well, including wireless and the backlight keyboard
<EdLin> using the nv drivers seem to fix it, but in the recent past (dunno about this version of nv drivers) it would have mysterious lock-ups, especially when I used firefox for some bizarre reason.
<EdLin> I also, for speed reasons, would like to use the "nvidia" driver.
<macogw> hey the internet says that to setup my new print server to work with CUPS ill have to use the web interface.  does the new printer config GUI from Fedora (that's in Hardy) mean not needing the web UI since it has a "show printers shared by other systems" checkbox?
<macogw> and well...right now HP scanners dont work in Hardy.  will having a print server mean that when this is fixed i *still* won't be able to scan?
 * tanner misses adblock plus
<Dr_willis> whats to miss? Im using it.. :)
<rsc_> hey guys. I had a dual boot gutsy + XP setup, and now that I installed Hrady beta (clean install),Win XP is no longer on my GRUB menu (but the partition is there intact!) what should I do?
<tanner> doesnt work with firefox 3 beta4
<Dr_willis> Well... lets just say it 'says' it dosent work. :)
<Dr_willis> im using it with FF3 beta 5 right now
<tanner> hmm
<Dr_willis> theres a 'nightly tester tools' extension that aparently can force the other extensions to load..
<Dr_willis> but that may cause crashes. :)
<EdLin> OK, like I said, I'm in Hardy now. Does anyone have advice on fixing my monitor problems? I really would like to be able to use the compiz goodness at a resolution besides 640x480.
<cge> Dr_willis: Use ntt. It generally works quite well.
<Dr_willis> cge,  ive not had anyissues.. but then again.. im a leet-cutting edge kind of guy! :)
<tanner> Dr_willis: if that is the case, why are you using Ubuntu? ;)
<Zvezdichko> :) lol, Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> tanner,  because gentoo got old. :P
<cge> tanner: I'm actually rather the same way. Continually following +1 gives the cutting edge and excitement.
<Zvezdichko> Dr_willis: emerge that :)
<tanner> compiling everything was rather annoying
<Dr_willis> i gave up on gentoo one day when they had varioud 'howto-docs' flagged as being unstable.. :)
<tanner> still, ubuntu, even +1 isnt the most cutting edge
<Zvezdichko> debian-unstable?
<Dr_willis> debian-crashes-befor-it-boots?
<cge> Does anyone here know how to turn off the automatic offline detection in firefox?
<EdLin> Zvezdichko: debian unstable is *not* cutting-edge, except compared to stable.
<Dr_willis> cge,  ive never noticed that feature at all.
<cge> Dr_willis: I presume, then, that NetworkManager is working for you?
<Zvezdichko> in my point of view ubuntu+1 is cutting edge
<tanner> cge, i dont believe there is such a feature, and if there is, most likely must be configured using the advanced configuration in firefox
<Dr_willis> cge,  i have had no networking issues at all here.
 * EdLin waits patiently for an answer to his question
<cge> tanner: There *does* appear to be such a feature, linked to NetworkManager/dbus. When nm isn't running, ff starts out in offline mode.
<cge> EdLin: I came in too late to see the details, I'm afraid.
<tanner> cge: as i said, if such a feature is configureable, its likely in advanced configuration
<tanner> EdLin: what graphics card
<EdLin> nvidia FX 5200
<cge> tanner: Yes, that's where I've been looking, unfortunately. I suppose it might be in a script somewhere, though.
<EdLin> cge: 1680x1050 monitor that hardy thinks needs to be 640x480
<tanner> ugh, anyone know why the hell desktop workspaces switch order
<cge> tanner: switch order?
<tanner> cge: about:config
<tanner> ^^ have fun :P
<tanner> yes, workspace one is now at workspace 7
<tanner> 2 to 1, 3 to 2, etc etc
<cge> 7 workspaces?
 * EdLin 3> about:config
<tanner> yes
<cge> tanner: With or without compiz?
<tanner> with
<EdLin> er, <3
<cge> EdLin: Yes, it's very useful.
<Smegzor> I'm about to install an Ubuntu server for a friend.  Should I install 8.04?  I'm running 8.04 on my desktop with only minor problems.
<tanner> cge: you may get a better answer in #firefox
<AR`Neatchee> I seriously feel like I'm hallucinating...
<AR`Neatchee> Ok this might sound ridiculous...but my audio is playing...too fast.  In everything except the GDM ready sound.  Flash, login, Totem, you name it.  Everything.
<cge> tanner: good point
<cge> Smegzor: That really depends on the friend :)
 * tanner could never understand why people would use Ubuntu for a server operating system
<EdLin> AR`Neatchee: not rediculous at all, what sound card do you have?
<Dr_willis> AR`Neatchee, on my laptop at one time - my normal 'clock' was running at about 4x normal speed.. 4 secs ticked off every sec. :)
<cge> tanner: I've actually had a rather good experience with ubuntu-server.
<EdLin> tanner: support - LTS has one of the longest support cycles
<cge> Of course, that was after running debian unstable for 7 years without reinstalling, so...
<AR`Neatchee> EdLin: SiS SI7012
 * tanner will stick to FreeBSD for all enterprise level installments and debian for anything less
<cge> tanner: debian stable?
<Zvezdichko> IMO the best OS for a server is Slackware
<Zvezdichko> :)
<AR`Neatchee> Dr_willis, the clock is definitely right.  I could see the whole system running at 4x somehow i guess
<tanner> yes, debian stable
<AR`Neatchee> but not just the sound -_-
<Dr_willis> PuppyLinux :)
<Dr_willis> minux !
<Dr_willis> oops Minix
<cge> AR`Neatchee: It could be something with pulseaudio's options.
<EdLin> cge: you made it through the PAM breakage without reinstalling? Pretty good.
<EdLin> cge: or maybe that was more than 7 years ago...
<Smegzor> Is anyone here running an 8.04 server? Any problems with it?
<AR`Neatchee> cge:  I had a pulse audio problem recently as well that somehow resolved itself in the process of trying to find out where in my home directory the problem was being generated (turned out it was in .gconf (lotta help that is) but it was working fine till earlier today)
<cge> AR`Neatchee: Have you tried bypassing pulseaudio for playing something?
<AR`Neatchee> hah wow
<AR`Neatchee> hadn't even thought about it, but in sound options...
<AR`Neatchee> pulseaudio test button plays a higher pitch than ALSA XD
<AR`Neatchee> that's hilarious
<AR`Neatchee> ah but OSS plays the higher pitch too
<cge> AR`Neatchee: OSS is probably emulated there - pushing through /dev/dsp must result in the higher. Is dsp now controlled by pulseaudio rather than alsa?
 * EdLin wonders if anyone has a clue regarding my problem, compiz sucks at 640x480. ;-)
<dubby> hey anyone when turning on composite extentions my computer runs terrible
<dubby> EdLin whats it say
<cge> EdLin: I just don't run compiz :)
<dubby> some people can't live without compiz
<tanner> EdLin: in terminal what is the output of this command: "glxinfo | grep direct"
<cge> dubby: What driver/card/etc do you have/are you using?
<EdLin> actually, I didn't even try running compiz at that resolution, I ran the nvidia driver and it remained stuck in it.
<bullgard4> Where can I find a rather complete list of Gutsy features that are (to be) upgraded in Hardy?
<tanner> bullgard4: i dont believe such a list exists
<cge> bullgard4: complete? I'm not sure that's something one would want.
<bullgard4> tanner: What is the reason for this non-existence?
<Zvezdichko> bullgard4: try to upgrade and you will see
<Zvezdichko> about several gigabytes of packages
<Ziroday> Is it me or is FF3's font rendering kinda off
<tanner> bullgard4: the reason is simple: no one has written one.
<bullgard4> tanner: ok.
<dubby> cge: I am using Driver "vesa" OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1950 Series OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1950 Series
<dubby> OpenGL version string: 2.1.7412 Release
<EdLin> tanner: glxinfo doesn't like the "nv" driver. I'll try the "nvidia" driver again once my upgrade is finished.
<RAOF> EdLin: The nv driver doesn't provide 3D acceleration at all.
<cge> dubby: You're never going to get composite working well with vesa.
 * tanner seconds RAOF
<RAOF> dubby: You're not using the vesa driver.
<dubby> thats what my xorg.conf says
<EdLin> RAOF: I know that, but it does provide 1680x1050, as opposed to 640x480
<tanner> composite + vesa = 100% cpu based compositing
<RAOF> dubby: I can tell, because you've got an OpenGL Renderer string :)
<cge> dubby: How were you trying to enable composite?
<dubby> xorg.conf composit extentions "1"
<dubby> (sp)
<RAOF> EdLin: You could try nouveau, for kinda 3d + really fast 2d :)
<dubby> Section "Extensions"
<dubby> 	Option		"Composite"	"0"
<birmaan> morning
<cge> dubby: Have you tried using the Appearance preferences to enable compiz?
<dubby> sorry composite "1"
<EdLin> RAOF: will compiz workie? :-)
<tanner> are you opposed to the binary drivers?
<dubby> i have not
<RAOF> EdLin: No, more's the pity (if it did, nouveau would be my primary driver).
<dubby> because just turning on composite extentions makes my comp worthless
<RAOF> EdLin: The 3D stuff is _really_ incomplete & experimental.
<dubby> using aiglx
<cge> dubby: It does that for you, in a way that will probably actually work.
<tanner> dubby: sounds like you have compiz but no 3d acceleration
<baudelaire> Does anyone know how to turn on file sharing in Hardy Heron?  There is no obvious way to me -- in gutsy I remember it being in the right click menu, when i clicked on a fiel
<EdLin> RAOF: it's too bad that the best 3D is also closed-souurce on nvidia.
<EdLin> source*
<david> goddamnit Charles Heston is dead :/
<tanner> baudelaire: right click -> "sharing options" ?
<dubby> tanner: I am not even trying to run compiz
<dubby> cge: it says The Composite extension is not available
<EdLin> david: I guess someone pried his gun out of his hands now. ;-) ;-)
<baudelaire> tanner, I see no such menu -- that's the first thing i tried
<david> dead by monkey
<tanner> baudelaire: hmm, seems to only work on folders
<david> *cough* ape
<EdLin> david: dead by ape??
<cge> dubby: Oh. You'll need to use the fglrx driver if you want to get it working, then.
<baudelaire> tanner, heh -- thanks -- I could have sworn i tried that.
<cge> dubby: vesa is hardly ever a good driver to use.
<macogw> tanner: in your about:config, add extensions.checkCompatibility and set it to false. then it will load any extension it can, even if the extension's installer file says it cant
<tanner> macogw: out of nowhere?
<macogw> tanner: i scrolled up to see if anyone had answered me
<tanner> macogw: what was your question?
<macogw> tanner: saw your complaint about AdBlock Plus
<tanner> ah, it works without any modification at the moment
<david> EdLin: charles heston <-> planet of the apes reference
<zniavre> hello / bonjour
<EdLin> david: I think my NRA reference is funnier. ;-)
<zniavre> does thunar manage samba  (my nautilus share does not works properly ?
<EdLin> david: liked his acting though.
<zniavre> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<david> EdLin: NRA indeed :B
<EdLin> david: "I'll give up my gun, when they pry it from my cold dead hands" - Charlton Heston
<david> aye
<ethana2> how do I print to .png?
<EdLin> thus, ol' Charlton has given up his gun.
<ethana2> instead of .pdf?
<tanner> anyone know how the hell to shift workstation positions
<EdLin> tanner: take the workstation and lift it off your desk?
<tanner> aren't you hilarious EdLin..
<EdLin> tanner: what do you mean by workstation positions?
<tanner> workstation one is not at workstation 7
<tanner> workstation 2 at 1, 3 at 2, and so on
<EdLin> tanner: I remember you could do that kind of thing with enlightenment wm, you could lift and drag programs from desktop to desktop.
<EdLin> (the proper terminology is "desktop")
<macogw> workstation?
<EdLin> within the pager.
<tanner> actual, the proper terminology is workspace but lets not split hairs
<EdLin> multi-desktop is proper terminology.
<EdLin> workspace is OK though.
<madagascar> Hi All, could you please give some hints about how can i re-install a package which "is in a very bad inconsistent state ?
<jimiridge> nvidia=twinview
<EdLin> workstation is something that Sun makes (or where work stops, see: "train station")
<macogw> madagascar: sudo aptitude reinstall <package>
 * tanner will wait until your done with your useless bantering about the use of workstation or workspace instead of your preferred term, "desktop" or any derivation thereof 
<madagascar> hi macogw - thanks, another one, this one i have tried and was unsuccessfull ...
<madagascar> have tried aptitude, apt-get install, dpkg --force-overwrite -i , etc
<EdLin> tanner: if you want programs to be on a different "workstation", if you prefer, the only ways I know how are in the top-left corner menu, one by one, or with compiz, by dragging. In GNOME, it does not support what you describe, as far as I know.
<cge> madagascar: And --force-all, I presume?
<tanner> the entire workspace orders change, that is the problem. and it is likely an issue with compiz
<EdLin> I haven't used the latest compiz, I'm still trying to get "nvidia" drivers to understand my monitor in Heron.
<dubby> hey everyone got it to work
<dubby> yay me :-)
<tanner> congrats.
<madagascar> no, i perceive "force-all" somehow too high for me ...
<cge> madagascar: I use it all the time.
<quest-usb> trying out 8.04 beta with usb audio and vmware workstation
<EdLin> madagascar: it's sometimes a neccesity when beta-testing a debian-based (or worse yet, rpm based) distro.
<quest-usb> can't figure out how to pass audio from a usb headset to vmware
<Belisarivs> Hi all.
<madagascar> thanks cge, thanks EdLin ! will try, never tried before, so i'm just "cautious" ...
<Belisarivs> Just wanted to ask whether there is some unofficial repository for development version of KDE4.
<tanner> quest-usb: likely you want to check the device you want to pass to vmware under the "removable devices" section in vmware
<EdLin> madagascar: as you should be, it's a weapon of last resort.
<quest-usb> k looking. wihen I set it up in windows,
<quest-usb> I was able to just declare the usb headset as the audio source
<madagascar> ok, will let you know ...
<tanner> quest-usb: then you should be able to in vmware as well
<quest-usb> made speech recog in windows(guest) work better
<MTecknology> When I plug in my headset w/ the USB extension I head the login sound and the nothing, if I plug it into the port, I hear nothing altogether... any ideas how to get it working?
<MTecknology> anybody around yet w/ any suggestions?
<quest-usb> MTecknology: try dbl clicking the speaker icon
<quest-usb> the volume control should give you several options
<tanner> MTecknology: volume control -> file -> change device -> select your headset, may help resolve your issue
<quest-usb> vmworkstation only shows autodetect and /dev/dsp
<MTecknology> tanner, I should be able to play music and just start switching between them, right?
<quest-usb> damm. it's 4am  need to leave and get some sleep
<tanner> MTecknology: i cant say for sure
<tanner> quest-usb: seems your device isnt registering then?
<quest-usb> it is registering in the log and withe audio on insertion
<MTecknology> erichj, tanner, nothing
<tanner> quest-usb: does dmesg show the device? how about volume control
<erichj> MTecknology, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base    then look for "options snd-usb-audio index=-1" if it's set to -2 change it to -1 save and reboot
<madagascar> Hi EdLin - force-all didn't worked either ....
<MTecknology> erichj, it's set to -2
<quest-usb> mixer reports it as xvi usb 7.02 (alsa mixer)
<madagascar> this is what i did - sudo dpkg --force-all -i mailscanner_4.66.5-2_all.deb
<erichj> set it -1
<MTecknology> erichj, when i first plug it in, i hear the ubuntu login sound :S
<MTecknology> k
<quest-usb> dmesg
<erichj> MTecknology, if my way doesn't work you can always revert the change later
<quest-usb> [17767.927157] input: Micronas VXI USB 7.02 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.3/input/input10
<quest-usb> [17767.972966] input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.00 Device [Micronas VXI USB 7.02] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2
<MTecknology> erichj, I'm killing my vm and I'll restart
<erichj> MTecknology, k
<tanner> quest-usb: does it show anywhere where its creating an audio device
<quest-usb> not really
<tanner> then it seems your usb audio device isnt being recognized as such
<quest-usb> it is picked up in the device meny of the volume control
<tanner> hmm
<tanner> not sure
<quest-usb> ok.  it is back to windows tomorrow them where t
<quest-usb> e headset works
<lintel> I can only access my router via wlan unencrypted -- is this a known bug?
<tanner> lintel: um, what is the bug you speak of?
<quest-usb> sucks but if you are disabled, linux is not friendly yet
<EdLin> lintel: WPA or WEP?
<lintel> EdLin, WPA*
<EdLin> strange, I recall seeing a fixed bug refering to WEP.
<tanner> quest-usb: so be it. however some googling may return your result.
<EdLin> of course, WEP is cracked.
<matyy> hej, is it possible, that there weren't any updates the last couple of days? feels so strange ^^
<blueeyesmike> hi, just did an update on hardy and now I only have about a quarter of my screen show up after I login, can anyone help? running a dell inspiron 6000 usual resolution is 1680x1050
<EdLin> blueeyesmike: I'm having problems with my monitor too, even before any updates with nvidia drivers.
<lintel> EdLin, I use the notorious AR5007EG, thus apply "madwifi-nr-r3366+ar5007"
<blueeyesmike> Mines not nvidia related I have integrated graphics
<blueeyesmike> worked fine before an update yesterday
<EdLin> blueeyesmike: oh, I guess you can't fix the problem either. :-(
<erichj> reconfigure x
<blueeyesmike> tried but I might try again
<erichj> MTecknology, how did it go?
<macogw> lintel: depends on the card
<MTecknology> erichj, i booted with the thing plugged in. I hear it when the login screen first loads, then after that everything was on the computer speaker
<erichj> MTecknology, ok give me a sec to track something down
<MTecknology> erichj, alsamixer has something in there for USB now though
<erichj> sweet
<erichj> try it
<BaD_CrC> ugh... 1405 packages for the upgrade.
<BaD_CrC> :(
<MTecknology> erichj, sorry, i did already
<erichj> BaD_CrC, so wait until final
<erichj> MTecknology, ok still looking
<BaD_CrC> 30 more packages to go. :)
<MTecknology> erichj, I can toss up a screenshot of what i have listed in alsamixer
<EdLin> BaD_CrC: from what? I had 396 from the beta iso
<erichj> MTecknology, sure
<lintel> macogw, I use the notorious AR5007EG, thus apply "madwifi-nr-r3366+ar5007" -- unencrypted connection works
<BaD_CrC> upgrade from gutsy. all is good.
<BaD_CrC> i'm going back to my WINE hackery now
<quest-usb> tanner: when I wake.  but being dependent on speech recognition as your main tool you use to make a living with is scary, add on top of that dependency on a fragile pos like xp and it is positively terrifying.  I was hoping 8.04 was stable enough to make it possible to do some vm games to make it easier to snapshot and go back.  not to mention the xp in a vm guest gives better sr performance than native xp.  oh well, I'll try again when xp looses it's mind in
<DarkMageZ> quest-usb, sr performance?
<quest-usb> speach recognition performance
<erichj> did the pulseaudio manager get removed at some point?
<madagascar> Hi EdLin - force-all didn't worked either ....
<MTecknology> erichj, http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=42688246ps2.jpg
<quest-usb> hands broke yet again 3 days ago and am rebuilding sr laptop.
<madagascar> this is what i did - sudo dpkg --force-all -i mailscanner_4.66.5-2_all.deb
<erichj> MTecknology, try option 5 on that list
<MTecknology> erichj, when I choose it, should sound just switch to it?
<erichj> MTecknology, and then 6 if thats a no go. we've established this thing works on alsa
<quest-usb> hoping for more stability through vm
<gluer_> Q: which OS is better to run in virtualbox seamless mode? xp or vista?
<erichj> MTecknology, i'm not sure actually
<MTecknology> b/c i've tried them all and it never changes
<MTecknology> I'm running bmpx atm
<erichj> MTecknology, i just found a forum post from someone who got your headphones working. only problem is that it's in italian
<MTecknology> erichj, link?
<erichj> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=37337.msg195132#msg195132
<erichj> i would say to just ran that through babel-fish but you would probably get a translation telling you "drain the goats intelligence blah blah blah"
<MTecknology> lol
<MTecknology> erichj, apparently sudo in italian means i sweat
<erichj> haha
<Zvezdichko> hell, I have to go to the bathroom
<BonezAU> Hi all
<MTecknology> erichj, no use
<MTecknology> erichj, all it really talks about is how to change the order of the modules
<erichj> hmm
<erichj> MTecknology, then I am all out of idea's
<MTecknology> aight
<MTecknology> ty anyway
<erichj> welcome
<MTecknology> erichj, gave me something to do while i wait for vs2005 to finish fixing itself (hopefully)
<MTecknology> wow... MS sucks.... their own repair utilities further break
<david> unrepair(tm)
<zniavr1> after reinstalling samba and nautilus share  it still does not work normally  . as every body ?
<MTecknology> it's not that hard! you have money to never release another product b/c of buying out competition and taking their leftover money .... don't release something until it works
<BonezAU> is anyone having problems installing extensions with firefox 3 or swiftfox 3? i get some random error saying that no extensions are able to be installed.
<BonezAU> i will pastebin it shortly
<erichj> MTecknology, http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1756202
<david> some extensions do not work with 3.x yet - no
<david> others do
<orvokki> Most don't work with b5 though.
<david> ^
<BonezAU> david - all extensions i have tried, claim to be compatible with ff3. - i can't seem to install *any* extensions
<BonezAU> i'm just trying a re-install now
<david> noscript works with up to b5
<orvokki> You can always remove the compatibility checks until they release final in July.
<david> adblock plus worked up to b4
<MTecknology> erichj, won't play
<orvokki> david: Yeah, it breaks a bit in b5.
<orvokki> Doesn't manage to filter everything.
<david> those are the only two I use :)
<david> an dofcourse ubuntufox or what it's called
<erichj> MTecknology, that sucks. you could always use the time to ask yourself why you are downloading vs2005
<BonezAU> removing compatibility checks also made no diff. my problem is not version related, lemme get the error
<MTecknology> erichj, it didn't finish repairing... but I have other ways to get that crap.....
<MTecknology> I'm dloading office 2007 sp1, vs2005 sp1, and some others now
 * orvokki blinks
 * erichj hasn't downloaded a service pack in years
<orvokki> Unless you need Visual Studio for work, you probably don't want it imo. :)
<madagascar> hi all - can you please tell me how to "fix" a package which is in very bad inconsistent state ? can't re-install, can't remove, can't upgrade, nothing works
<BonezAU> ok guys... this is using firefox 2 just to prove it's not a FF3 or extension compatability problem -- http://pastebin.com/m1d6dcad6
<MTecknology> orvokki, yup.... agreed - I need it for school
<MTecknology> orvokki, anything else I do as far as programming goes starts with #!/bin/bash
<orvokki> MTecknology: There are usually opensource alternative IDE's.
<MTecknology> orvokki, like what?
<EdLin> argh! Still goes into 648x480
<MTecknology> orvokki, I need to be able to write vb and c# code
<orvokki> Oh, for the love of God....
<MTecknology> ?
<orvokki> Which school forces you to write C#?
<Gasten> I'd
<MTecknology> orvokki, not so much force c#, but i usually try to do it that way instead :P
<EdLin> anybody got a clue as to making X use a resolution besides 640x480 with nvidia drivers?
<orvokki> Hmm, for me it just works.
<Infecto> hi
<EdLin> tell me quickly, my screen sure scrolls off fast at this resolution. ;-)
<Gasten> I'd like to have two version of ubuntu on my computer, one with gutsy for production and one with hardy for playing. I'd like them to have the same /home. Are there any gotchas I should know about?
<macogw> EdLin: install nvidia's proper drivers
<Almindor> hello
<orvokki> MTecknology: Well, he didn't even say which ones he has.
<macogw> Gasten: sometimes the settings will fight with each other
<EdLin> macogw: I did that using the hardware device applet.
<orvokki> macogw: Even.
<MTecknology> orvokki, right now, I write cobol in netexpress which relies on vs2005 being installed. after that, i need to take the 3rd vb class
<Infecto> some one have any idea when will be thermal supported in core2? i have t9300 CPU and :( i cant see any info
<macogw> EdLin: did you restart X?
<Almindor> I'm running hardy 64bit version on an amd64 laptop, and when I leave it on without any activity I still get it "hot"
<EdLin> macogw: yes
<EdLin> macogw: in fact, the proper drivers are what breaks things. Without them, X works.
<Almindor> any ideas if I'm missing some setting or something? It seems linux/hardy can't do proper power saving on laptops :(
<jimiridge> hey i just realized "screens and graphics" is missing from System>Admin
<Gasten> macogw: ok. so are you saying that I should have a separate /home for hardy?
<macogw> EdLin: X doesnt work at all with them? or is just low res?
<Almindor> (me tought that amd64 cpu power modes were handled in latest kernels)
<EdLin> just ultra-low res.
<EdLin> with no way to use anything higher
<macogw> Gasten: probably a good idea to just have /home be in each one and have a bunch of symlinks for your Documents, Videos, etc to a /mnt/data partition
<tanner> Almindor: linux can, just dont have the right tools setup. (gnome power management seems vastly lacking compared to kde's)
<MTecknology> is Xorg -configure still useful in those cases?
<macogw> MTecknology: no
<Almindor> tanner, hm I see, any way tu go around it (console tools?etc?)
<Gasten> macogw: ah, yes. I can do that.
<Gasten> thanks
<macogw> EdLin: oh crap this is hardy we're talking about. xorg.conf not so much of an option
<Almindor> tanner, thing is I have no idea which component is producing the heat, but it's quite intensive
<MTecknology> k - i tried it once and I wasn't sure whether i screwed it up or what
<Almindor> tanner, even if I put my ati to low mode
<tanner> Almindor: what is it exactly you are trying to do?
<EdLin> macogw: I want to get this fixed, I'm afraid that Hardy will come out with the bug as part of the release if it remains unfixable.
<Almindor> of course battery life is also pretty bad, I get almos 1/2 compared to windows when I put both on low settings
<MTecknology> macogw, why is it no longer useful?
<Almindor> tanner, make it not burn power to heat the room :D
<jimiridge>  displayconfig-gtk
<EdLin> of course, when I ran another distro it had the same problem...
<tanner> Almindor: laptop or desktop
<Almindor> tanner, laptop
<jimiridge> its just missing the link in the menu
<jimiridge> still installed
<tanner> Almindor: is anything running cpu usage up?
<SwissPhoenix>  Hi there, I just toying around with hardy and noticed that any eth interface other than eth0 is being renamed to eth#_rename. I tried adding more interfaces to the 70-persistent-net.rules file, but that does not the trick....
<Almindor> tanner, if I turn on laptop with ubuntu/linux, put my ati to low power mode manually and leave the display on low, I still get it hot like hell, even if nothing is being done
<Almindor> tanner, no, it's even underthrottled to 800mhz
<macogw> MTecknology: its all blank-ish with the new X
<macogw> MTecknology: no way to debug from it
<MTecknology> o
<Almindor> tanner, the only activity is network (some torrents)
<macogw> EdLin: which kernel are you running?
<EdLin> lol, compiz works even at 640x480. ;-)
<Almindor> tanner, but the laptop is feelably hot, like if I was using 100% cpu and wasting away the gfx card at once
<macogw> by he way guys, is -15 still broken?
<EdLin> -15
<macogw> and you obviously have l-r-m....
<Almindor> tanner, doesn't happen in windows so I know it's some stupid thing (not that I blame linux, I wouldn't be susprised if ACPI on this thing was M$ broken)
<EdLin> macogw: btw, the beta iso kernel and nvidia driver combo had the same problem. I was hoping the update would fix things, once I got it to update.
<tanner> hmm
<macogw> EdLin: can you run "xrandr --auto" and see if anything happens?
<tanner> Almindor: although not directly useful, you may something useful at http://www.lesswatts.org/
<EdLin> macogw: nothing happened
<Almindor> tanner, yah thanks, I'm running powertop now too
<Almindor> tanner, funny is there's nothing suspiscious, I see xchat and transmission activities, normal stuff
<Almindor> tanner, it's like some forgotten "powered on" thing
<macogw> EdLin: xrandr -s 1024x768
<macogw> EdLin: that do anything?
<EdLin> macogw: no, should I run it in the terminal?
<macogw> try it
<EdLin> "size not found in available modes"
<macogw> does it list available modes?
<macogw> im looking for a way to get the available modes list
<tanner> Almindor: very hard to determine what is causing the heat, you seem to think it is the graphics card?
<EdLin> macogw: 640x480 and 320x240
<Almindor> tanner, possibly, but I set it to low manually, doesn't seem to make difference in heat (only battery time)
<macogw> EdLin: xrandr -q
<Almindor> tanner, if I let it high it's like 30m battery at best, low -> 1:30h but I still get it heated up pretty much same, so I think the heater is something else
<tanner> Almindor: what is the result of "acpi -t"
<EdLin> macogw: same
<Almindor> tanner, I'm charging atm.
<tanner> Almindor: it should report cpu temperature
<Almindor> tanner,      Battery 1: charging, 19%, 01:09:59 until charged    Thermal 1: ok, 56.0 degrees C
<Almindor> tanner, note that while the thing get's hot, it doesn't wake the fan up (so it's not "hothot" like eg: when 3d is on)
<Almindor> tanner, x1600 can do power/heat wonders :P
<tanner> hmm :-\ i have no idea what could possibly be causing your system to heat up
<macogw> EdLin: xrandr --newmode <name> hdisp hsyncstart hsyncend htotal vdisp vsyncstart vsyncend vtotal
<macogw> EdLin: fill in the blanks for your screen and then try?
<madagascar> hi all - can you please tell me how to "fix" a package which is in very bad inconsistent state ? can't re-install, can't remove, can't upgrade, nothing works
<Almindor> tanner, note that:  cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU1/throttling gives <not supported>
<Almindor> tanner, however power management is on
<EdLin> macogw: it gave me a help screen
<tanner> Almindor: AMD cpu i assume
<Almindor> tanner, yes 64bit with 64bit ubuntu
<Almindor> tanner, I upgraded also because of hopes of the new amd64 power management support for these
<tanner> hmm
<EdLin> If you mean I need to know the frequencies for my screen, my monitor's manuals are all "quickstarts" in 32767 languages with no specs.
<EdLin> my monitor is an acer al2216w
<EdLin> claims to be "vista ready" but sure isn't Linux ready.
<Infecto> some one use compiz too?
<EdLin> Infecto: I'm using compiz now, at VGA resolutions!
<Infecto> any idea why scrooling sites is so lazyyyyyyyy
<EdLin> oh, everything is wizbang fast here.
<tanner> Almindor: i'm afraid i have no solution for you, you may find luck on the forums
<Almindor> tanner, yeah, no prob. I've been fighting this thing for long now :)
<Almindor> tanner, I don't mind that much since I'm on AC most of the time, but it gets bothersome the few times there's no plug
<tanner> thats understandable
<tanner> my battery life is abysmal in Ubuntu
 * EdLin doesn't want to run Windows XP-only with this card. He's been using Linux since kernel 0.95 in '92 or therabouts
<EdLin> er, monitor
<clarkeo> Hi im having troubble with hardy, I just installed it on my laptop and but when I boot up into Hardy it freezes, to be a bit more specific i think X freezes but im not sure the graphics freezebut I can still use the mouse ie move it around but clicking gets no response neither does the keyboard either trying CTRL + ALT + backspace to restart X or trying to swap to the shell by using CTRL ALT F1  although if I do this bef
<clarkeo> any thoughts?
<EdLin> the funny thing is that I thought things would improve, Gutsy broke my CRT's monitor support because it wouldn't support higher refresh rates.
<Infecto> clarkeo: try recue mode?
<EdLin> now nothing works with my new LCD monitor
<Infecto> and see some thing in dmesg
<Infecto> maybe it will be wifi
<Infecto> what driver you use in xorg.conf?
<clarkeo> oh I forgot to add this happened on the last install and thinking i might have mucked something up i did a clean install on the previous install i tried reconfiguring X and all that
<EdLin> macogw: any thoughts?
<clarkeo> Infecto: I can access a terminal just not sure where to go from there
<Infecto> sudo -s
<Infecto> and go to /etc/X11/
<Infecto> vim xorg.conf
<Infecto> or :)
<Infecto> nano :)
<Infecto> if you prefer
<clarkeo> i like nano a bit better
 * EdLin likes vile
<clarkeo> im just restarting at the moment give me a minute
<Infecto> so
<Infecto> your graphic card is?
<EdLin> Infecto: me?
<Infecto> EdLin: no, you dont have any problem yes? :)
<clarkeo> umm from memory its a radeon mobility i think cant tell you exactly
<EdLin> Infecto: well, if you call running at 640x480 a problem, yes I do have a problem.
<Infecto> you use what kind of driver
<Infecto> binary?
<Infecto> fglrx or what?
<Zweisteine> Hi! A recent update (Hardy) broke the brightness keys on my Dell laptop. How can I see a list of changes in packages, similar to the one in the update-manager?
<clarkeo> well im on a clean install havent even made it to the desktop yet so I dont think it would have installed the restricted driver
<clarkeo> ok im in the xorg.conf
<clarkeo> it looks rather bare
<clarkeo> from memory in gusty it was longer and more details but im not sure
<EdLin> I've been on this channel for about 2 1/3 hours, ready to call it a night and go back to Windows for a while unless someone has more of a clue than me.
<clarkeo> is there anything i should check?
<Infecto> clarkeo: yes thats true
<Infecto> Section "Device" Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<Infecto> what you have in there
<Infecto> the video driver
<clarkeo> umm its just what you copied in there thats all
<clarkeo> by the way i used the alternate install disk
<EdLin> OK, unless someone can offer me some help, back to windoze. 640x480 sucks, this is *not* 1989.
<zylche> Is anyone else having long network lag since switching to 8.04?
<Lynoure> zylche: haven't noticed anything. How many targets have you measured against?
<Ziroday> Is it me, or are the fonts in Firefox 3 not normal?
<clarkeo> Infecto: I presume there should be more than just that in there
<zylche> about 20
<zylche> I've noticed that too Lynoure
<Infecto> clarkeo: try to add
<Infecto> Driver "vga"
<zylche> er. Ziroday
<Infecto> and check
<Lynoure> Ziroday: What's not normal? here they fit my theme, though seem smaller than the rest
<Lynoure> zylche: my pings everywhere seem about what they were before
<Ziroday> Hmm, never mind know I have changed the fonts, but before they were lighter and almost like they were not quite rendering properly
<clarkeo> ok ive added that line and saved the file now just waiting for it to reboot
<Lynoure> Ziroday: sorry, I cannot remember how they were by default. I'm on kde, so the gtk-kde stuff probably handles the font size slightly differently
<clarkeo> ok im running into the same problem just now with less resolution I have a cursor but an otherwise blank screen
<boris> hello.
<Infecto> kdm start?
<Infecto> or gdm
<boris> if i install hardy beta on my computer, i will be able to upgrade to full version, right ?
<Infecto> go and see xorg.log
<clarkeo> how do i tell?
<Infecto> but i think that will be other problem
<Infecto> less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Infecto> clarkeo: you made clean install yes?
<Infecto> but home partition too?
<Infecto> maybe there are some settings in home
<Infecto> that don allow to start properly
<clarkeo> yea except for the home partition but I created a user which didnt have a home directory already so it's home directory should be brand new
<Infecto> so ok
<Infecto> you use kdm or gdm
<Infecto> to loog in in graphic mode?
<clarkeo> gdl
<clarkeo> gdm
<EdLin> hello again, chatting in loosedoze in order to have a usable browser for googling.
<Infecto> and gmd is ok? you see all ok until loog via gdm yes?
<Lynoure> EdLin: hmmm, so how is your browser misbehaving in Ubuntu?
<clarkeo> no the screen never gets to the login
<EdLin> Lynoure, a lot of things don't work well when your resolution is limited to 640x480
<Infecto> hmmm
<clarkeo> just flashes a couple of times and settles on a blank screen with a cursor
<Infecto> clarkeo: try to edit grub
<Infecto> remove quiet
<Infecto> and splash
<Infecto> and then you will se more info
<clarkeo> oh but it used to go to login andeven beyond onto the desktop
<Lynoure> EdLin: have you checked your xorg.conf already? At least the upgrade earlier this week messed up mine
<EdLin> Lynoure, it broke before any upgrading
<clarkeo> what would you like me to check in the xorg log?
<EdLin> Lynoure, I installed from the beta ISO, and the driver doesn't work in either a fresh install or in an upgraded one.
<karmelek> hello everybody
<Infecto> clarkeo: if i will be on your place i will remove gdm from rc files start up
<Infecto> boot in noot quiet and splash mode
<Infecto> observe
<karmelek> how to go back to firefox3 beta4 ?
<Infecto> and manyaly start gdm
<Infecto> and see whats happend
<karmelek> I need adblock and it is ucompatibile with beta5
<Infecto> propably you will be able to loog on console
<clarkeo> im in a console at the moment
<Infecto> so
<Lynoure> EdLin: oh, a close source driver of some sort?
<Infecto> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<EdLin> karmelek, turn off compatibility checking and maybe it will work then
<EdLin> Lynoure, yes
<EdLin> Lynoure, "nv" makes my system freeze eventually, so its not really an option
<karmelek> EdLin: wher I can do it?
<Infecto> less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<karmelek> * can I
<Infecto> and see any error in there
<clarkeo> at the end?
<Infecto> propably
<clarkeo> no doesnt seem to be
<EdLin> karmelek, in about:config, or download the nightly testing tools addon
<Lynoure> EdLin: Unfortunately I can't help on those. But there ought to be someone who can.
<Infecto> so so so so
<Infecto> hmmm
<clarkeo> star gdm?
<Infecto> gdm start
<Infecto> yes
<clarkeo> no same thing
<clarkeo> would i be better just to download the live CD and reinstall?
<Infecto> clarkeo: try one more
<Infecto> apt-get install kdm
<clarkeo> ok
<Infecto> and answer yes to kdm default
<clarkeo> sorry dont have internet
<Infecto> uuu
<Infecto> so
<clarkeo> cant acess wireless
<Infecto> :(
<Infecto> hmm
<clarkeo> yea I think i might just go for the live CD?
<Infecto> for me that will be better but thats not a solution :)
<clarkeo> seems the quickest and least painful
<Infecto> maybe that will be a lesson for You :)
<clarkeo> yea i see what you mean
<clarkeo> you want to find the root cause?
<clarkeo> how do you mean?
<clarkeo> a lesson??
<Infecto> i`m not a developer :) that was a hmm honor :)
<Infecto> clarkeo: you write that you mess something yes?
<Infecto> so in future you will not mess :)
<Tuv0k> how does one change the login font size in gdm, besides the gtkrc file?
<clarkeo> Infecto:  no I dont think I did I had a bit of troubble on the first install with .dmrc logging in ie my home folder permissions werent set right
<clarkeo> but this is a pretty much clean install apart from the things you have instructed me to do
<Infecto> clarkeo:
<Infecto> go to home
<Infecto> to ~user directory
<Infecto> and ls -al
<Infecto> and see what have root.root owner
<clarkeo> no the .dmrc file problem is gone now i sorted it out
<clarkeo> use chown
<Infecto> hmm
<clarkeo> well thanks for your help
<Infecto> no problem
<clarkeo> i think this wil remain a mystery
<orvokki> EdLin: Hmm, edlin must be the text editor that has gotten on my nerves the most ever. :=)
<clarkeo> i presume its a bug in how X detected all my hardware (or didnt detect)
<Infecto> but you will se it in xorg log
<clarkeo> yea that log is pretty long
<clarkeo> but it all seemed just to be messages no real errors
<TECO> orvokki, that better?
<nikolam> Hello, what 64-bit VM (virtual machine) you would suggest to me for testing Hardy?
<nikolam> I want to start testing Hardy Xubuntu 64-bit
<clarkeo> Infecto:  thanks again for your help
<Infecto> ;]
<clarkeo> Infecto:  i appologise that your honour took a bit of a hit :)
<Infecto> ;]]]]]]]]]]
<loa> Friends where is open source federation site?
<Infecto> i eat my brekfast ;]
<loa> where i can find list of supported devices
<Infecto> sry for latency ;]
<clarkeo> Infecto:  your day starts as mine ends it seems
<Infecto> loa: in internet :)
<clarkeo> have a good day
<Infecto> you too :)
<loa> IdleOne, i try.
<loa> Someone gives it to me here(
<loa> but i lost link =/
<ChaosParser> loa: Seriously, still?  Have you never heard of google? http://www.linux-drivers.org/
<ChaosParser> http://www.jboss.com/federation/index
<loa> ChaosParser, It is a joke?
<Infecto> hmm
<Infecto> my kded crash when i push my special laptop buttons
<zylche> Is there a way to get gnome-panel to allow the panel size back to its 23pxl minimum size?
<zylche> 25pxl is a bit big ...
<karmelek>  /j #firefox
<nikolam> Infecto,  hah, report and dont touch :)
<Infecto> but there is no opton to debug it :) i want to report with as much info i can get
<tanner> Infecto: what special button
<_sidd> Here's a weird problem I've been having since I upgraded to hardy... if I close a window, the focus switches to another window, but I am unable to type anything in the new window... even if I click inside the new window. The only way to get the "keyboard focus" to the new window, is to click on its title-bar.
<Infecto> tnadvd and quick play
<_sidd> Has anyone else seen this before?
<Infecto> tanner:
<Infecto> i have backtrace but
<Infecto> hmm
<Infecto> but i kill kded and
<Infecto> start new
<Infecto> and can use other buttons
<Infecto> only ctr^alt^back can help :)
<Infecto> tanner: all other buttons works ok, stop play mute vol up down
<tanner> you never told me what button was the problem
<Infecto> tanner: i have two more buttons
<darrend> hi - anyone tell me why I get "Cannot mount volume" due to some security policy issue when plugging in a media card?
<Infecto> one is dvd and other is quickplay
<tanner> hmm
<tanner> perhaps someone in #kde can help
<psy> I have a problem with adept, "Could not commit changes" dialog keeps appearing when I try to make it do any thing. How can I trouble shoot this problem?
<psy> I'm using kubuntu beta
<virtuald> javascript:alert(0.1+0.2) in firefox says 0.30000000000000004, is that a bug?
<ChaosParser> darrend: whats the exact error, please?
<ChaosParser> _sidd: Gnome or KDE, and do you have compiz running?
<_sidd> ChaosParser:  Gnome, and I do have compiz running... but I tried it without compiz, and I get the same effect.
<zylche> Oh and is "hardware testing" supposed to work? xorg restarted, probably due to a crash, when it tested my video out.
<ChaosParser> _sidd: I'd try booting into failsafe terminal, and then sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<darrend> ChaosParser: one sec..
<darrend> ChaosParser: Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied
<_sidd> ChaosParser: Good idea... let me try that. Thanks!
<ChaosParser> _sidd: No problem, good luck!
<darrend> ChaosParser: followed by: "A security policy in plkace prevents this sender sending this message to this recipient..."
<ChaosParser> darrend: Please open a terminal, type modprobe usb-storage and then paste the output in pastebin and post the link here.
<ChaosParser> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<darrend> ChaosParser: sure that's the command you want?
<darrend> there is no output from it
<darrend> the usb_)storage module is already loaded as shown by lsmod
<madagascar> Hi - any idea how can this be fixed ? "sudo aptitude reinstall mailscanner" results in "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mailscanner_4.58.9-2ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack): subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1; invoke-rc.d: initscript mailscanner, action "start" failed. dpkg: error while cleaning up: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1; Errors were encountered while processi
<darrend> the error looks like Hal or policykit
<ChaosParser> darrend: Have you tried creating a new user and seeing if the problem occurs for that user?
<darrend> ChaosParser:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62305/ here ya go anyway
<darrend> ChaosParser: no, I haven't.  Never had this issue on any previous ubuntu (or other distro for that matter).  I can try though.
<darrend> hmm
<darrend> now I can't access "Users and Groups" from the system admin menu!  Doesn't even bother with gksudo for a password - flat refuses me.
<nekostar> so
<nekostar> anyone notice k3b can only burn dvd's at 4+6 speeds?
<darrend> something odd has been installed security-wise.  Is it this new policykit thing?
<ChaosParser> darrend: Sounds like fubared permissions.
<nekostar> auto or 8x == 10 second/error burn
<ChaosParser> darrend: Failsafe terminal, create a new user.
<nekostar> darrend i can get that
<nekostar> ChaosParser single user even better
<darrend> ChaosParser: what permissions?  I'm still in the adm group, I can still perform system updates, get a root shell and so on
<nekostar> interesting
<nekostar> i can bring up that users etc menu
<nekostar> but i cant modify my user
<nekostar> oo
<nekostar> there's an unlock
<ChaosParser> darrend: If it's refusing access to a standard menu, there's a problem.  I
<Cheetah> heya
<matyy> is it an error that there were no updates for me in the last couple of days? ^^
<Cheetah> i got some trouble with nvidia drivers after upgrading to hardy from 7.10... gnome starts in 320x240 or 640x480 pixels resolutions and even after messing around a lot with the Xorg config files I can't seem to find out a way to fix it
<Cheetah> I use a Nvidia 8600GT and I tried both ubuntu-shipped drivers and to build them myself from nvidia.com
<madagascar> Hi ubotu, can you give some hints ? i've pasted some similar content at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62307/
<hischild> !me
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gluer> cheetah: I just used an app called Envy, it downloaded the Nvidia drivers for my card and installed it all for me, worked really well
<Adys> Anyone updated FF to beta5?
<Adys> Mine keeps segfaulting :/
<Cheetah> gluer, okay, didn't hear about envy yet.. I'll check it out
<hischild> !envy | Cheetah
<ubotu> Cheetah: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<hischild> Cheetah, aka don't use it.
<gluer> hischild: im not getting any commission for pluging it ;-) it just worked well for me
<Cheetah> well, I dont see an advantage in using envy right now.. I tried a lot of things so far and I can't figure out where the two resolutions come from and why the others are gone
<hischild> !worksforme | gluer (read this please)
<ubotu> gluer (read this please): Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<gluer> understood
<hischild> gluer, i don't have anything against envy in general, don't get me wrong. But from what i've heard from it, it can be done better.
<matyy> Adys: you updated manually? it's not in the sources yet, is it?
<Cheetah> and .. for some reason my card is not listed in the restricted hardware panel anymore..? why?
<Adys> matyy:  it is, I had to reinstall though
<Adys> uninstall firefox-3.0 and reinstall it
<ChaosParser> Cheetah: Does your mobo have onboard graphics?
<matyy> i am trying now
<nekostar> matyy
<ChaosParser> Cheetah: does the card showup in a lspci?
<nekostar> open terminal do sudo apt-get update
<nekostar> then try a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nekostar> might be a settings thing ;)
<matyy> I tried that
<Cheetah> chaosParser, yes. yes. and I sort of had the nvidia driver work in 320x240 pixel mode for a moment
<nekostar> and?
<matyy> nothing, no updates... I just wonder if there were any in the last couple of days
<nekostar> dunno
<nekostar> i think so tho
<nekostar> but not sure
<nekostar> i only reinstalled a couple days ago :P
<nekostar> turns out i have the k3b wont burn bug
<nekostar> which boils down to must set k3b to burn at slow speed or it just wont
<ChaosParser> Cheetah: Honestly, I'd try Envy.  There isn't much to loose at that point.
<Cheetah> ChaosParser, true.. just for the record, is there a way to install ubuntu over an existing installation without having to manually transfer the home folders and stuff?
<nekostar> hey
<nekostar> for vid stuff if your trying to get compiz to work
<nekostar> try #compiz-fusion
<nekostar> they are gods there
<nekostar> :P
<ChaosParser> Cheetah: Next time put home on its own partition.
<ChaosParser> Cheetah: Otherwise, not so much.
<Cheetah> alrighty
<r3k13m> Hello, I've seen on a screenshot that nautilus is able to show the speed rate when you move or copy files, but not for me, someone know something about this?
<ChaosParser> r3k13m: Are you using gnome?
<r3k13m> ChaosParser, yes
<Cheetah> hah
<Cheetah> envy fixed it
<Cheetah> for some reason it works now :D
<darrend> ChaosParser: can't even run the 'users-admin' program from a root shell (obtained with sudo -i) !
<r3k13m> mmm, envy?
<ChaosParser> darrend: Then your install is fubared.
<darrend> mm
<gluer> cheetah: sometimes driving fast does work
<ChaosParser> Cheetah: Yeah, I kinda hate the bot response to Envy.  I've never seen a problem with it.
<darrend> think I'll just do a clean install after the official release
<nekostar> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<nekostar> what
<nekostar> thats just the truth
<ChaosParser> nekostar: We know.  Shush already.
<darrend> I have /home and some other stuff on separate partitions for that reasono
<nekostar> mm whats the other one..
<nekostar> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<nekostar> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<ChaosParser> Automatix was poorly written.  And broke crap.
<nekostar> bahj
<nekostar> i used it up to feisty on several hundred installs
<nekostar> no problems but mebbie one or two
<nekostar> which is normal for anything
<r3k13m> nothing about the speed rate transsfer on nautilus?
<boris> if i install hardy beta on my computer, i will be able to upgrade to full version, right ?
<twosouls82> why doesn't apparmor work when I boot the 2.6.24-15-generic kernel (using Hardy), it does when I boot instead of 2.6.24-14-generic?
<twosouls82> what a bad sentence
<twosouls82> :D
<boris> do you really need apparmor on linux ?
<twosouls82> why does it work when I run the ..-14 kernel and not when I run the ...-15 one?
<twosouls82> boris: I don't want to discuss that, choose for yourself
<twosouls82> boris: about you being able to upgrade; yes you can
<UcayaliFish> hi all
<twosouls82> hi there
<skwashd> hi all
<UcayaliFish> I've a problem with openoffice 2.4 and java
<blackdiamond_> anyone confirm the fact that there is no way to open directly browser on weblinks using xchat on hardy?
<skwashd> is there a replacement for fonts:/// in hardy?
<blackdiamond_> i got this problem
<dns53> skwashd i believe it is a known bug in the new gnome, check the release notes
<UcayaliFish> simply OOo doesn't see any jvm I've tried to install
<nekostar> apparmor?
<nekostar> what does that do?
<skwashd> dns53: yay ... trawling through release notes
<UcayaliFish> is it a known porblems?
<nekostar> www.google.com
<twosouls82> blackdiamond_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debianutils/+bug/69069 might help
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 69069 in debianutils "sensible-browser not using user's browser from gnome-default-applications-properties" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nekostar> push control then click link
<nekostar> seems to work fine from here UcayaliFish
<blackdiamond_> thanks twosouls
<boris> twosouls82: ok, ty
<dns53> skwashd note 6,11 http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.22/
<skwashd> dns53: ok ... great ... found it http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.22/#sect:gvfs-regressions
<skwashd> so next question ... how do i see all of my installed fonts on hardy?
<dns53> not sure, i think they fixed it after release, i don't know if hardy will have it fixed
<ere4si> just gave up on the firefox 3 that hardy installs - it couldn't show images
<recon69> anyone got the nvidia restricted drivers to work with 6800 nvidia video card without causing gnome settings daemon to crash   ?
<topyli> ere4si: it does show images. your firefox is broken in some special way
<ere4si> topyli: it won't show images from the forum gallery for example - I removed it and installed firefox 2
<topyli> ere4si: the forum gallery works fine
<Cheetah> how do I get rid of the Xubuntu login screen after upgrading to hardy? I had a normal Ubuntu before but I installed xfce after that
<ere4si> topyli: no images here were working right...
<shirish> anybody using the new openoffice.org 2.4.0 around here?
<boris> someone please tell me : if i upgrade from gutsy to hardy, what will happen to my 8.3 fglrx and to my desktop appearance ?
<topyli> hmm where's the hardy splash screen? i get the gnome splash
<shirish> topyli: do you have openoffice.org 2.4.0 installed?
<topyli> no idea
<topyli> looks like i do
<shirish> topyli: can u open any application in openoffice.org and tell me if u see a menu item called SVN ?
<topyli> boris: your fglrx will be broken most likely, and your desktop will stay the same
<shirish> topyli: just after tools
<boris> thank you
<topyli> shirish: no svn menu
<topyli> it's probably a plugin. i have a "google docs" menu right after "tools" :)
<topyli> apparently openoffice likes to complain about missing java
<shirish> topyli: its a plugin, I uninstalled the plugin but it still stays, I did an aptitude purge and uninstalled and removed all the configuration files but still this SVN menu is there :(
<topyli> shirish: i guess you actually haven't removed all configuration yet, then :)
<shirish> topyli: which configuration files need to be removed for that menu to go away, any idea?
<topyli> none whatsoever
<topyli> i'm not a very big openoffice fan, i rarely have to use it
<shirish> removed .openoffice.org2 directory, end of story :)
<UcayaliFish> hi again
<UcayaliFish> all i've seen in google in regard OOo and Java doesn't work - i've tried all this without google;)
<UcayaliFish> no more ideas?
<dns53> what version of java are you using?
<UcayaliFish> i'm preferring 1.6.05, but I've given a try to all available in the distro
<BaD_CrC> icedtea is nice for java7
<UcayaliFish> i've tried it but it didn't work either:(
<BaD_CrC> what are you trying to do?
<dns53> you used update-alternatives to set ubuntu to use it?
<UcayaliFish> i'm trying to use java in openoffice. just it
<UcayaliFish> both java per se and OOo without java work fine. :)
<Cheetah> is it intended that the shadows in Hardy are yellowish under the windows?
<topyli> UcayaliFish: i'm looking at the same thing. no luck
<UcayaliFish> i see... thanks anyway
<madduck> how can i disable that windows are attracted to screen borders?
<madduck> i am running 8.04 beta
<osteenbergen> dont know madduck i will have a look for you
<madduck> osteenbergen: thanks a lot
<osteenbergen> Sorry madduck i dont believe it is possible to disable but the ubuntuforums are down, but the cached google pages say it is down
<madduck> hm, weird...
<madduck> this is kind of annoying...
<fromport> madduck: run ccsm
<osteenbergen> gconf-editor shows no options for it under apps > metacity
<fromport> it's compiz
<osteenbergen> but compiz is slow ;)
<osteenbergen> compared to metacity
<fromport> it's compiz that makes the windows "glue" to the sides
<fromport> i bet you madduck has compiz enabled
<osteenbergen> metacity also snaps to border
<fromport> madduck ?!
<hischild> everything is slow, compared to fluxbox :P
<madduck> agreed
<madduck> and yes, i enabled full effects
<fromport> did you start ccsm in a terminal window ?
<hischild> madduck, then go into ccsm (install if needed) and disable snapping to borders.
<fromport> than go the lowest section : window management
<fromport> disable "snapping windows"
<amx109> is HAL dead for anyone else (in gnome)?
<madduck> fromport: thanks, that worked
<fromport> madduck: welcome
<madduck> fromport: actually, no...
<madduck> i turned it off and it's still snapping
<osteenbergen> anyone got acpi working correctly with battery?
<madduck> ah, wobbly windows force-enables it.
<fromport> osteenbergen:  acpi -V Battery 1: charging, 99%, rate information unavailable.
<fromport> madduck: more interesting info can be found at: http://www.futuredesktop.com/
<osteenbergen> fromport:  AC Adapter 1: off-line ; acpi:     Battery 1: charging, 100%,  until charged
<osteenbergen> that is what mine reports while running on battery
<fromport> Battery 1: discharging, 99%, 02:15:26 remaining  AC Adapter 1: off-line
<fromport> wheni unplug the mains
<fromport> did you update your laptop with latest/greatest bios ?
<osteenbergen> well i just got a new mobo last month in it so i believe so but will check
<fromport> it's not a laptop ?
<osteenbergen> yeah it a laptop
<fromport> :-) ahh ok .. you got me there for a second
<osteenbergen> but the the sound part of the mobo died on me.. so its replaced :)
<osteenbergen> Great can ony update bios if i run windows xp...
<osteenbergen> maybe the bios manufacturer has some linux enabled tools
<fromport> i generate dos disk images that i boot over PXE ;-)
<osteenbergen> will try that
<ader10> I plug in my USB flash drive, copy some files and unplug it. The nautilus window I had open at /media/disk/copyfiles changes locations to /home/ader10. Is there a way to have the window automatically close instead?
<macsim> hi, since I'm on the kernel 2.6.24-15 I got a Unable to intialize HAL, it doen't occur when I'm on the 2.6.24-14, anybody know how to fix that ? thanks
<Ziroday> Hi, is there a way to mount a IDE drive when I am currently working on a SATA drive?
<insomninja> Ziroday, was the drive connected before booting?
<Ziroday> insomninja: yes
<ader10> Ziroday: It doesn't show in your "computer" special folder in nautilus?
<macsim> ok I found it's bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/212221
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212221 in ubuntu "[hardy][2.6.24-15] Failed to initialize HAL" [Undecided,New]
<insomninja> Ziroday, well then you should be able to mount it with the mount command, like mount /dev/hdb1 /media/mydisk
<WGGMk> When trying to install gfx-grub, i use the command "sudo grub" then "find /boot/grub/stage1" and it returns "Error 15: file not found"
<Derevko> Hi, with recent upgrade, today all browser (I try firefox and epiphany) are crashing with https://www.bwin.com . Someoene can confirm this?
<insomninja> but you need to correct the /dev/hda1 to what it really is
<Ziroday> nope it does not show in my computer special folder
<ader10> sudo mkdir /media/mydisk && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/mydisk (It might be hda1 or 2 or sda2)
<Ziroday> and it does not show up in gparted or fdisk -l ,which it should even if its not mounted
<ader10> Hmm, I believe that is a problem with the bios or connection then.
<ader10> iirc if it's not detected during bootup by the bios it can't be mounted. I don't know for sure, though.
<r3k13m> Hello, I've seen on a screenshot that nautilus is able to show the speed rate when you move or copy files, but not for me, someone know something about this?
<sam_> hi i upgraded to the beta. My broadcom wireless card no longer appears in the proprietary drivers manager
<sam_> it worked fine in gutsy
<insomninja> Ziroday, are you sure it is correctly connected, master/slave configuration and whatnot, Is it detected in bios?
<Ziroday> insomninja: okay will check that
<Ziroday> could very well be the problem
<ader10> sam_: Are you unable to use it?
<sam_> BCM4312 - any reason why this could be less well supported in the beta?
<sam_> no it does not work
<insomninja> Ziroday, also if you run ls /dev/hd??; ls /dev/sd?? and then run the mount command, is there anything that shows up in the previous and not the latter?
<ader10> sam_: I don't know enough to help, but have you checked for bugs or filed a bug report?
<sam_> ader10, not yet
<ader10> sam_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ :)
<sam_> it says there is a 'fix committed' https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/197959 how would i get that update? just wait?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197959 in linux "[Hardy]Recent kernel update to 2.6.24-11 breaks b43 (with bcm4312)" [High,Fix committed]
<sam_> i would like to use wireless soon!
<WGGMk> When trying to install gfx-grub, i use the command "sudo grub" then "find /boot/grub/stage1" and it returns "Error 15: file not found" is this an issue with Hardy Heron or would this be caused by having an LVM partition scheme?
<Tatanka> my gnome-system-tools always get stuck with "You are not allowed to access the system configuration." I tried everything I could find on the net, but nothing changed. Can anyone assist me further?
<jimiridge> sudo
<Tatanka> doesn't work
<Tatanka> it uses policykit in hardy by the way, so sudo doesn't do anything with it.. If I read correctly
<ubuntu_> hey all
<ubuntu_> i have a problem, upgrading to hardy heron
<ubuntu_> confusion (in udev?) with sda and hda.. now grub won't load
<ubuntu_> anyone?
<MisterN> ubuntu_: maybe you should have waited for the release.
<ubuntu_> perhaps, but this isn't the case now
<ubuntu_> the problem is that for some reason, i can't install grub right on it
<ubuntu_> i can see there's a boot flag on the partition, and i try to install grub on it but i either get "/dev/sda1 does not have any corresnponding BIOS drive." or somethign else
<boris> is hardy ready for a desktop machine ?
<boris> nothing important on it
<Lynoure> boris: it is, if you are ok with stuff sometimes not working, maybe even sometimes seriously not working
<boris> for example, what's not working ?
<boris> i wanna play tremulous, install fglrx and listen to music plus browse the net
<Asad2005_> I have a 500 GB hard drive is it ok to have /home as 400 GB
<amx109> Asad2005_, yes
<MisterN> Asad2005_: yes.
<amx109> boris, you should  be fine for those things
<Lynoure> boris: Some nvidia users have reported not getting resolution over 600x480, for example.
<boris> ive got ati
<boris> and already downloaded live cd
<boris> it somehow set my resolution to 1440x900
<boris> which is correct
<Asad2005_> I mean would it be a performance issue if the /home partition is big
<boris> but i dont know which driver it used :O
<amx109> boris, there doesnt seem to be any major show stoppers. just niggly things, varying from person to person
<MisterN> Asad2005_: no
<Lynoure> boris: just don't expect it always to work, if it did, it would be called release
<boris> does VESA support 1440x900
<boris> Lynoure: does package manager work ?
<Lynoure> boris: I'm on Kubuntu, don't use Adept much here, but seems to work
<boris> hm
<boris> well it couldnt be much worse, im not getting any sound on gutsy
<boris> i did get login sound on hardy, however
<Lynoure> boris: it could. But not saying you should not :)
<boris> what about compiz fusion ?
<amx109> boris, works fine
<boris> ill wait till next version of fglrx is released
<Lynoure> boris: blacklisted for some of the ati cards, I think
<Lynoure> oh, not bl for that driver, I think
<boris> gutsy says my card is
<boris> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 9587
<jimiridge> http://i29.tinypic.com/10gidzr.jpg  (off-topic)
<boris> but hardy detected it as VGA compatible controller : ATI Technologies HD 2600 Pro AGP Version
<boris> :D
<jimiridge> 2600 good number though ati is a shady company
<Asad2005_> what would be the best file system to use for ubuntu, i have always been using ext3 but would like your opinion should there be a better system to use that i am not aware of
<amx109> Asad2005_, its dependant on ure needs, but generally ext3 is fast enough and more than reliable
 * jimiridge raises a glass to ext3
<jimiridge>  ext4 is maturing last i checked
<Zeit|awy> try to install 8.04b on a HP Xeon workstation.. installer drops into busybox right after chosing to install.. any hints? casper.log say unable to find medium - it boots off an internal IDE-DVD-ROM
<jimiridge> isnt that a 64bit cpu?
<Zeit|awy> no
<Zeit|awy> older Xeon based on 4
<Zeit|awy> Intel E7505 chipset
<Zeit|awy> specs: http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/11485_na/11485_na.HTML
<jimiridge> doesnt give you any type of error output?
<Zeit|awy> in casper.log?
<Zeit|awy> 10x floppy not found, then no live medium found
<Zeit|awy> no other errors
<Zeit|awy> I wonder why i searches for /dev/fd0 and tha machine has a floppy anyway
<Zeit|awy> almost 20x: init: /init: 1: cannot open /dev/fd0: No such device or address, then unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<jimiridge> hm
<jimiridge> didnt grab the cd?
<Zeit|awy> seems so
<jimiridge> you could try disabling floppy in bios
<Zeit|awy> though it boots from it...
<Zeit|awy> reminds me of Windows.. ^^
<jimiridge> and check dmesg for the cdrom
<Zeit|awy> disabled floppy - no change
<jimiridge> well yeah but check dmesg and syslog
<Zeit|awy> how can I disable the ubuntu splash logo on boot?
 * penguin42 isn't really sure where to report this oddity - suggestions welcome; the 'System->Preferences->Removable drives and media' doesn't have what to do with a CD inserted; that's on the Nautilus preferences dialog - it's a bit odd
<spiderfire> my firefox 3 says its firefox 2 under the help menu
<penguin42> spiderfire: Where? On the 'help'?
<spiderfire> ya
<penguin42> on the about ?
<spiderfire> ya
<penguin42> spiderfire: How did you start it?
<spiderfire> from an icon with the command firefox or firefox-3.0
<penguin42> did you previously have ff2 running?
<spiderfire> ya i had both
<penguin42> ok, quit it and make sure there are no firefox processes running and then try starting it again
<spiderfire> ok ya now it works
<spiderfire> i didnt see the processes running
<Sergeant_Pony> morning
<spiderfire> hello
<penguin42> spiderfire: I think when you run the firefox command it really just tells the existing process to open a new window
<spiderfire> wierd
<penguin42> spiderfire: Not really; it means that you only need to run 1 process if you have 10 firefox windows open; and it means it can do smart things like just open another tab
<spiderfire> ya
<penguin42> incidentally; is the creature on the new backdrop a Heron?
<hischild> penguin42, that'd be hardy heron yes.
<hischild> penguin42, a bird like creature on the background.
<emma> where are you looking at the new backdrop?
<penguin42> hischild: And very nice it is
<fidelio> desperate! need help with upgrade!
<hischild> penguin42, admitted, it looks nice.
<hischild> fidelio, what kind of help exactly?
<fidelio> I just upgraded from 6.04 to hardy and Idon''t have characters anynmore ...only rectangles.  Any idea onhow to fix this?
<hischild> fidelio, sounds like broken fonts. Did you try to reinstall the fonts?
<fidelio> don't know how...I see only rectangles
<penguin42> fidelio: Is that in X or on the console? Do you use English or another language?
<fidelio> X? console? only english
<hischild> fidelio, if you hit ctrl alt f2, do you also see rectangles? Do all the apps give you rectangles?
<fidelio> let me try
 * penguin42 probably wouldn't have done an upgrade from 6.04 to 8.10 in one go; probably better to go a few steps at a time
<leeuw> has anyone had the problem: "failed to start HAL" after last updates ?
 * hischild notifies that lts to lts upgrade should be possible. 
<fidelio_> here I am again.. after CTR ALt F2 i got lot numbers referreign to MAC, eth....adderesese..on top I read development branh (Hardy) TTy2..
<fidelio_> and I had to reboot...by the waty
<emma> The questions in #ubuntu some times seem a little obscure.
<fidelio_> I have upgraded from 6.04 to hardy and see only rectangles...any suggestion?
<fidelio_> somebody here suggested to type ctr +alt + f2
<compwiz18> fidelio_: do you use English Ubuntu?
<fidelio_> yes
<fidelio_> can i do a forced reinstallation?
<fidelio_> or perhaps re-install only the fonts?
<penguin42> fidelio_: When you typed ctrl-alt-f2  did you see text or blocks?
<fidelio_> text after CTR ALt F2 i got lot numbers referreign to MAC, eth....adderesese..on top I read development branh (Hardy) TTy2..
 * penguin42 reads back - ah text; so it is fonts in X
<fidelio_> how do I fix this?
<penguin42> good question
<penguin42> can you make sure you have the ubuntu-desktop package installed?
<fidelio_> tell me how
<penguin42> fidelio_: From a command line, as root type   aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<fidelio_> let me try
<fidelio_> i see conflicts...currently relvonging dependencies...let's see
<fidelio_> still working
<hischild> fidelio_, might take some time
<MoonFog>  hey guys, quick question: i'm running hardy heron (ubuntu flavour), and i have no sound in flash movies. after looking around for a while, i found out that it might have something to do with pulseaudio, and when i did "killall pulseaudio", the sound is back. Problem now is, it still restarts every time i reboot and i can't really remove it without removing "ubuntu-desktop"
<penguin42> MoonFog: You need to keep pulseaudio but figure out the problem
<penguin42> MoonFog: Please check you have the libflashsupport package installed
 * protonchris thinks we should change the channel name to pulseaudio support :)
 * penguin42 has Flash working with pulseaudio - but I'm on 64bit with nspluginwrapper so it's probably a different problem
 * protonchris has flash and pulseaudio working as well.
<MoonFog> flash is working, i can view the video, but there's no sound
<penguin42> protonchris: Yeh I think it's going to be a major set of the problems (there is a #pulseaudio on freenode)
<MoonFog> libflashsupport is installed
<penguin42> MoonFog: Ah then I'm out of ideas; try the #pulseaudio on freenode; they were very helpful to me yesterday
<MoonFog> i do have two soundcards (one integrated and one sb audigy 2), but the sound is not coming out the other card either, and all the other applications are working
<protonchris> penguin42: By the time Hardy is release all of us will become pulseaudio experts whether we like it or not.
<MoonFog> penguin42: alright, thanks anyway!
<Sergeant_Pony> lol
<MoonFog> I got the impression pulseaudio was a bit of a problem from my Google searches ..
<penguin42> protonchris: Unfortunately I think you are right
<sooth> How do I upgrade only a single package, retaining it's 'automatically installed status'?
<penguin42> MoonFog: It's new; unfortunately it tries to replace all the other sound systems - and as such has the potential to break everything until you figure out the right way to get them to work
<sooth> s/it's/its
<MoonFog> penguin42: I see..
<penguin42> the trick seems to be to get stuff to either use pulseaudio drivers if they have them, esd if they don't have pulse, and if they are alsa or oss then use padsp or pasuspend; there is apparently also an alsa plugin that redirects audio sent via it to pulse - but I've not tried that
<MoonFog> There were some problems with some other apps at first, but I set everything to use ALSA, and now everything works but Flash
<protonchris> MoonFog: are you using i386 or amd64?
<fidelio_> I am back to the root...it istalled lot's of stuff..need to reboot I guess
<MoonFog> i386
<guilhermee> last firefox (3.0b5) brokes my firefox instalation. i already had removed the .mozilla but nothing happens. someone had this error ?
<MoonFog> guilhermee: What error? You're very generic there. How did it break?
<guilhermee> MoonFog, when i try open, appears a yellow screen showing error processing the XML in the position chrome://browser/content/browser.xul
<Sergeant_Pony> protonchris
<guilhermee> MoonFog, line  597 column 11
<penguin42> guilhermee: Interesting; it crashed hard on the first time b5 started for me but then worked
<guilhermee> MoonFog, "          <label id="identity-popup-connectedToLabel2"
<guilhermee> ----------^"
<guilhermee> thats all
<MoonFog> guilhermee: Hmm, haven't seen that error unfortunately
<protonchris> Sergeant_Pony: yes?
<MisterN> gecko! \o/
<cvd-pr> Hey
<guilhermee> MoonFog, everytime i tried open
<Sergeant_Pony> protonchris: got sound working with Pulse Audio. Until I reboot
<protonchris> Sergeant_Pony: well, that is a start
<Sergeant_Pony> protonchris: yup. for some reason when I reboot it loses the audio info that I had setup
<protonchris> Sergeant_Pony: what settings do you need to change?
<guilhermee> penguin42, i also searched for any firefox instance, but "ps -A | grep firefox" returns nothing
<guilhermee> penguin42, MoonFog suggestions? :)
<Sergeant_Pony> I have to drop to a commandline and do a killall -9 pulseaudio and re-set it up so it uses the correct mixer etc...
<Sergeant_Pony> protonchris: it reverts back to OSS on a reboot
<penguin42> Sergeant_Pony: Be careful sometimes doing that I've seen gnome-power-manager suddenyl start using all memory
<Sergeant_Pony> penguin42: ok, thanks
<protonchris> Sergeant_Pony: I am pretty new to pulseaudio.  So I probably won't be much help.  By the way, where is the pulseaudio config stored?
<MoonFog> guilhermee: I'm afraid not, I can't really see what the problem is. I guess you have tried rebooting and everything?
<guilhermee> MoonFog, not yet
<protonchris> guilhermee: try running firefox from a terminal.  See if it spits out any errors that might be more helpful.
<Sergeant_Pony> protonchris app's > sound & video > pulse audio device chooser
<protonchris> Sergeant_Pony: hmm.  I don't even have that chooser installed.
<guilhermee> protonchris, anyone error returns from the terminal :-/
<penguin42> Sergeant_Pony: How did you get to that?
<Sergeant_Pony> I went to add /remove
<guilhermee> MoonFog, i will reboot now, probably it can be fixed...
<protonchris> Sergeant_Pony: take a look in your .pulse directory.  Some settings are saved there.  I would compare the files before and after you do your killall/chooser stuff.
<Sergeant_Pony> protonchris: ok... why would it change on a reboot tho?
<protonchris> Sergeant_Pony: well I am curious if the chooser changes the config or just restarts pulseaudio with command line options.
<protonchris> Sergeant_Pony: also, I am not sure where the chooser saves its config.
<penguin42> Sergeant_Pony: Interesting; It looks like padevchooser and paman and friends could all do with being installed by default
<sluimers> hello, my network USB adapter doesn't work
<protonchris> Sergeant_Pony: Anyway, that is just a suggestion.  I am thinking maybe the chooser saves its config in .gconf perhaps.
<Sergeant_Pony> protonchris: if I do the commandsfrom a console I can then go into pulse audio on the desktop and pull up the correct info/setup that I need.
<sluimers> I thought it might work in heron, becuase someone got a similair product working after upgrading to heron
<guilhermee> the error persist
<sluimers> but.. it still doesn't work
<guilhermee> :(
<MoonFog> guilhermee: Sorry man, don't really know what to tell you, I haven't seen that error myself
<protonchris> guilhermee: I assume that you removed your .mozilla settings directory?
<guilhermee> MoonFog, thanks by interest :)
<guilhermee> protonchris, yes
<penguin42> paman looks very good (pretty interface to pacmd)
<TheGentleman> Using kubuntu 8.04 beta as a live CD.  I can't have Administator Mode work in System Settings.  Can anyone help ?
<jimiridge> su
<guilhermee> MoonFog, can i load firefox without extensions ?
<jimiridge> ?
<protonchris> guilhermee: try running firefox -safemode from a terminal
<TheGentleman> no
 * penguin42 wonders where to suggest that paman gets added as a default install - it might make pa debuggable
<guilhermee> protonchris, continues..
<protonchris> penguin42: you could talk to the guys in #ubuntu-devel since pulseaudio is in main
<guilhermee> prometheus, i will reinstall
<MoonFog> guilhermee: What jimiridge said. I have to leave now, so I can't help anymore unfortunately.
<guilhermee> jimiridge, sorry ?
<penguin42> protonchris: Lets see how far I get :-)
<protonchris> guilhermee: you could try to uninstall/reinstall firefox
<kumarphilly> reformat?
<kumarphilly> thats te solution to every problem after an install eh?
<protonchris> kumarphilly: what are you talking about?
<jimiridge> i wonder why one would be playing with admin features on the livecd, unless your installing
<kumarphilly> oops wrong box
<jimiridge> what firefox wont start?
<kumarphilly> disregard wat i said;-)
<guilhermee> jimiridge, 3.0b5
<jimiridge> try removing the ~/.firefiox/*
<jimiridge> works fine for me though
<orvokki> Works for me too.
<jimiridge> occasional crash here and there but livable
<guilhermee> jimiridge, there aren't any directory with this name... only .mozilla
<jimiridge> well yea
<jimiridge> ~/.mozilla-firefox or somethin
<guilhermee> jimiridge, but i already removed
<jimiridge> gonna loose your bookmarks though
<guilhermee> jimiridge, i made a backup :)
<jimiridge> ok what kinda errors do you get running firefox from cmdline?
<jimiridge> feel free to pastebin your output <might need to install "pastebinit"
<jimiridge> cmdline pastebin tool
<guilhermee> jimiridge, anyone, only appears this yellow screen showing error in the XML file
<guilhermee> jimiridge, in chrome://browser/content/browser.xul
<jimiridge> ?
<jimiridge> aptitude reinstall firefox
<protonchris> penguin42: tough sell since we are so close to a release.
<guilhermee> jimiridge, i purged and installed, but nothing happens
<jimiridge> well i guess your just screwed then
<guilhermee> jimiridge, i don't know what i need to do more
<jimiridge> maybe try installing firefox-2
<penguin42> protonchris: Yeh, I guess it's a case of just asking people to install it as the first thing when they have problems
<penguin42> The one sound problem I still have is that in Flash the volume control is very very erratic
<guilhermee> jimiridge, ok
<Leeuw> I have problem: "failed to initialise HAL" after latest updates; ie nothing works, no audio, no shutdown, not even network (am on windoze now -yugh)
<guilhermee> jimiridge, im downloading
<guilhermee> jimiridge, interesting... firefox 2 opens correctly
<penguin42> guilhermee: Have you ever previously tried ff3?
<guilhermee> penguin42, yeah, firefox 3.0 beta 5
<jimiridge> hey picard
<picard_pwns_kirk> I have ccsm installed, but I can't enable custom effects in the effects menu
<penguin42> guilhermee: Yeh but before this release had you ever tried it ages ago?
<guilhermee> penguin42, yes! in firefox 3.0 beta 4 everything works great
<penguin42> guilhermee: Ah OK
<os2mac_> anyone around that can help with dual head video setup issues?
<jimiridge> picard_pwns_kirk, compiz --replace -c emerald  ? does that do anything usefull
<guilhermee> penguin42, but today when i updated occuried it
<penguin42> b5 seems more stable than b4 for me - except the first update from 4 to 5 where it crashed
<guilhermee> penguin42, what you did before it crashed ?
<penguin42> has anyone got problems running the 'gl-desktop' preferences dialogue - it crashes reliably for me
<guilhermee> only did the update ?
<penguin42> guilhermee: Yeh, it was just the first run after the update that crashed for me
<Leeuw> os2mac I have been spending quite some time lately on that stuff; even triple head; could get dual to work in several ways, triple still trying; whatś yer problam ?
<Leeuw> os2mac_, I have been spending quite some time lately on that stuff; even triple head; could get dual to work in several ways, triple still trying; whatś yer problam ?
<guilhermee> penguin42, so strange...
<penguin42> guilhermee: Yeh, although at least b5 seems to be happier about Flash than b4
<heartsblood> why have I lost my home icon in Firefox 3?
<penguin42> heartsblood: Damn good question; I see the same here
<orvokki> Good question. I hadn't noticed it earlier.
<lusepuster> why are all my updatable packages held back?
<orvokki> heartsblood, penguin42:You can add it back though.
<Leeuw> just testing: am I online ?   please respond...
<cvd-pr> configure: error: *** GTK+ >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<heartsblood> orvokki, yea i'm looking for that option now.
<cvd-pr> i have to download the libgtk-dev?
<orvokki> Leeuw: No, you're not. We're just imaginary beings in your head.
<penguin42> orvokki: How?
<guilhermee> penguin42, u use flashplugin-nonfree or gflash (i think is that name) ?
<Leeuw> orvokki, thanx, thatś the right answer.. 42 !
<orvokki> penguin42: Right click beside help and then customize.
<penguin42> guilhermee: nonfree with nspluginwrapper on 64bit
<Leeuw> then why doesn't os2mac respond ?   I may have answerz...
<heartsblood> found it
<heartsblood> why was it removed?  Seems like a strange plan
<orvokki> I don't know.
<KNY> what do you guys recommend for running virtual machines on 8.04? (since vmware server doesn't work on the new kernel)
<guilhermee> penguin42, uhm, i use it too
<Leeuw> os2mac doesn't gettit (sorry, not polite) ;-)
<penguin42> orvokki: Thanks! I didn't even know there was a right click menu there!
<guilhermee> penguin42, actually is impossible to navigate without flash :(
<daekdroom> KNY: Virtual Box.
<orvokki> penguin42: Magic. ^^
<KNY> daekdroom, I'll look into it, thanks. Can it play existing vmware images?
<daekdroom> KNY: Not that I know of.
<penguin42> virtualbox is not bad; can't do 64 bit guests I don't think though
<Leeuw> back to me: anyone have a clue to "failed to initialise HAL" after latest updates ?   is annoying: nothing works, forced me to reinstall; is there other way ?
<KNY> I assume it can do 64 bit hosts, though?
<jimiridge> whoever made the topic is a genius
<Trewas> heartsblood: "home" is on the bookmarks toolbar by default now
<romulo> hi there, im always getting crahes (cpu stuck and lots of backtracing http://www.timestopstudios.org/errors.txt) after i close my laptop lid or even let the computer stopped for some time, is there common or its hapenning only with me?
<cvd-pr> any know how to make ubuntu always remeber de monitor setting video cards etc..?
<KNY> I still think this channel should be #ubuntu++
<penguin42> KNY: Yeh 64bit hosts works fine; haven't tried on the latest update
<guilhermee> penguin42, how can i setup firefox 2 as default ?
<orvokki> KNY: Considering this is shut down just after release, I think #ubuntu+1 is appropriate.
<KNY> penguin42, I'll give it a shot, thanks
<recon69> anyone else having trouble with setting-daemon when nvidia restricted driver enabled?
<michael__> hey if i update to heron will i have to everything for my wireless card again ?
<romulo> michael__, what you mean?
<protonchris> michael__: which wireless card?
<michael__> well my wireless card is of the bcm43xx chipset and doesnt work stock if i update from gutsy to hardy will i have to go through fixing to work all over again ?
<wers> when is gutsy supposed to be out? :)
<KNY> last year :)
<recon69> michael__ well as it's bata and changing ever couple of hours you can have no guaranties.
<romulo> michael__, mines work very good with hardy
<wers> sorry
<romulo> better than gutsy
<wers> hahaha
<BIOSboiler> hey
<KNY> wers, hardy is 4/26 I believe
<romulo> bcm4318
<BIOSboiler> whats up matrix dudes
<michael__> thats what im running romulo
<BIOSboiler> so does the new 8.0 have better suppor tfor wireless cards?
<wers> thanks for knowinng what  imean, KNY :DD
<rsk> BIOSboiler: yes.
<orvokki> Egh, more matrices? Don't even mention them. :/
<KNY> wers, no problem
<michael__> ill bbl im going to get some grub haha
<indoultimate> well ithink hardy will be better for hardware with 2 or more year old than gutsy....
<BIOSboiler> i have a latitude d420
<BIOSboiler> and the 7.1 cant detect my wireless card
<BIOSboiler> do u think 8.0 will detect a wireless card for a dell latitude d420?
<BIOSboiler> im running postfix, dovecot
<BIOSboiler> i love postfix
<BIOSboiler> sweet mta
<boris> BIOSboiler: use the live CD to see if it supports wireless
<BIOSboiler> MS exchange sux
<recon69> BIOSboiler: I upgraded from 6.06 to get my wireless encryption working, still had to use ndistwrapper and set it up myself
<BIOSboiler> recon what type of laptop do u have?
<orvokki> recon69: What's the wireless chipset, btw?
<jimiridge> http://i32.tinypic.com/fm56jd.png
<rsk> hm
<recon69> on the plus side it then did actually work, used r61 driver i think
<BIOSboiler> does anyone in here have a dell latitude d420 , it a super tiny laptop, no cd-rom drive
<rsk> BIOSboiler: http://www.laisseznousvivre.com/ubuntu_on_delld420.htm
<Luckrider> no, but it sounds like the IBM/Lenovo x-series laptops
<recon69> BIOSboiler: why dont you make a live cd and see how well it works
<BIOSboiler> if i download 8.0 beta, will i have to reinstall it when the official release comes out?.
<penguin42> BIOSboiler: No
<boris> BIOSboiler: if it doesnt have a cdrom drive, how did you install ubuntu ?
<rsk> BIOSboiler: no
<penguin42> BIOSboiler: Just update
<jimiridge> wow amazing they come through in waves saying the same thing
<Leeuw> anyone any clue to "failed to initialise HAL" after latest updates ?
<protonchris> BIOSboiler: No, but remember hardy is beta right now and you are bound to have problems.
<recon69> my wirelless card is a edimax  RT2561st
<recon69> model ew-7128g
<orvokki> protonchris: I'm not having any problems. Should I make a complaint? ;>
<BIOSboiler> boris -  it has a external usb cd-rom
<Leeuw> orvokki, yes !
<recon69> anyone running nvidia restricted drivers?
<protonchris> orvokki: No, but I prefer is someone expects to have problems and doesn't as apposed to the other way around :)
 * jimiridge will drink to that
<Leeuw> protonchris, =true + wize
<penguin42> orvokki: Probably you need to switch to sid then
<nekostar> turns out i have the k3b wont burn bug- which boils down to must set k3b to burn at slow speed or it just wont
<orvokki> Been there, done that. It was fun, for a while.
<nekostar> burn // anyone else got that goin?
<nekostar> or a fix?
<KNY> when installing virtualbox, which kernel modules do I want? -server, -rt, -openvz, or -generic?
<protonchris> penguin42 and orvokki: don't stop at sid, go experimental
<penguin42> protonchris: experimental is less stable than sid? Wow....
<orvokki> protonchris: I've been at Gentoo experimental. Would that be bleeding-edge enough?
<penguin42> KNY: They should match whichever kernel you are running
<protonchris> orvokki: well, you get bonus points for sitting around compiling things all the time ;)
<KNY> ahh, uname -r
<KNY> thanks, penguin42
<nekostar> dpkg> i guess sid is the <unstable> version of Debian.  It's named for the destructive neighbour kid in Toy Story.  It is NOT an acronym, but is sometimes backronymed Still In Development anyway.  Ask me about <unstable>.  Do not use sid unless you have the skill to find your way out of the mess that broken packages may put you in.  It will never be released.  See <sid faq>"
<orvokki> protonchris: Meh, modern CPU's can compile fast enough.
<nekostar> <dpkg> [unstable] the status of a Debian release when packages can be added to the system at any time that might disrupt the integrity of the whole system! Ask me about <break>. Not supported here, in general. It's also newspeak for not stable. If you have to ask whether you should use it or how, you shouldn't. apt-get install apt-listbugs (!) See <testing>, <sid>, <sid faq>.
<orvokki> :P
<lusepuster> The system update can't seem to veryfi my packages for an upgrade, why is that?
<protonchris> orvokki: Well, when I tried it, my install/compile took a couple of days.
<AR`Neatchee> Ok this might sound ridiculous...but my audio is playing...too fast.  In everything except the GDM ready sound.  Flash, login, Totem, you name it.  Everything.
<AR`Neatchee> In sound config, pulseaudio test button plays a higher pitch than ALSA
<orvokki> protonchris: An hour or two for a desktop Gentoo for me.
<orvokki> protonchris: Never *ever* compile OOo though unless you're a packager. :P
<penguin42> orvokki: And another year for an OOo build?
<penguin42> haha
<nekostar> bah
<nekostar> 45 min
<orvokki> Even Gentoo users usually use a binary version for OOo.
<dotech> don't you love bootstrapping your own system?
<jimiridge> i compiled OO and firefox when i was on gentoo
<protonchris> orvokki: I started barebones, compiled everything and then compiled kde ......
<nekostar> os[Linux 2.6.24-14-generic - Debian lenny/sid - Ubuntu DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu ( http://www.ubuntu.com )] | up[2 days, 6 hours, 28 minutes] | cpu[Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz SMP (4 processors), 2400.033 MHz (19204.44 bogomips)] | chipset[Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)] | video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1) at 1680x1050 (32 bits)] | opengl[GeForce 8600 GT/PCI/SSE2 powered by NV
<nekostar> IDIA Corporation with driver 2.1.2 NVIDIA 169.12] | xchat[Version: 2.8.4] | [sysinfo-dg 1.1-DocTrax_1.46]
<nekostar> :>
<dotech> i was sad the day they removed stage 1.
<orvokki> nekostar: Hey, don't flood. :)
<nekostar> orvokki: hey two lines arnt a flood
<dotech> that was 6 on my screen :)
<orvokki> nekostar: Your two lines compose a screenfull of text on my screen.
<nekostar> look at how many nekostars there are :P
<nekostar> two
<nekostar> ^^
<recon69> anyone running nvidia restricted drivers?
<dotech> recon69, i am
<Leeuw> 7 on mine
<orvokki> It's irrelevant, you have huge amount of text in them.
<nekostar> i recommend sending suggestions to irc devs
<Leeuw> ;-)
<nekostar> its up to them on how long lines are allowed to be
<recon69> dotech: does you gnome-setting-daemon crash like mine?
<orvokki> Yeah, let's reimplement IRC so nekostar can only send messages at size at most 128 bytes. :P
<axisys> how do I get the mplayer plugin work with ff3b5 ?
<dotech> recon69, i haven't see that one crash
<Leeuw> don't mind little me, new entries: anyone any clue to "failed to initialise HAL" after latest updates ?
<dotech> seen*
<recon69> dotech: cause it crashes on start when i enable nvidia restricted drivers
<axisys> it was working fine until the last update about ff and mplayer
<asdrubal> when do you guys think 8.04 will come out?
<axisys> asdrubal: in 20 or so days
<orvokki> nekostar: Write long lines if you will but that computer specs was just complete junk and useless information. Only flood my irssi for a good reason. ;>
<nekostar> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Leeuw> 14 dayz
<protonchris> asdrubal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<dotech> recon69, i would check launchpad for an existing bug, i haven't had that happen and i have 2 nvidia cards
<orvokki> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<orvokki> Oops, sorry. :)
<asdrubal> april 24th
<Leeuw> orvokki, yer right, 18 dayz, sorry
<orvokki> Will probably be stable enough for most on the 17th of April though.
<axisys> how do I get the mplayer plugin work with ff3b5 ?
<axisys> it was working fine until the last update about ff and mplayer
<Leeuw> orvokki, I mean asdruba1
<Leeuw> dyslexia
<orvokki> That is, when the Release Candidate is out.
<asdrubal> How is the new sound server in ubuntu?
<Leeuw> loud !
<orvokki> PulseAudio? Just fine.
<asdrubal> Will the new sound server use multiple hardware channels like on my emu10k1?
<asdrubal> or will it mix it all through one channel
<orvokki> I couldn't find sound volume control packages though.
<orvokki> PulseAudio is supposed to have its own volume control.
<bdker> When Hardy Heron is released, can people using beta upgrade to it without having to reinstall?
<asdrubal> I know
<asdrubal> but will it use my multiple hardware channels
<dotech> pulseaudio is working great for me now, the only problem is that pavucontrol's settings are not persistent across reboots
<orvokki> bdker: Should be possible.
<bazhang> bdker: yes
<dotech> bdker, yes
<protonchris> asdrubal: Well if this channel is any indication, pulseaudio is a common problem currently.
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony
<bdker> Thank you.
<asdrubal> prometheus, nod
<orvokki> Afaik PulseAudio is mostly a software abstraction layer on top of ALSA:
<orvokki> s/:/./
<cvd-pr> anyone know how to include alsa support in a ./configure?
<dotech> orvokki, yeah basically
<AR`Neatchee> orvokki:  I've come to the conclusion that pulseaudio is bad.
<protonchris> cvd-pr: try ./configure --help to see what options are available
<asdrubal> So if I have a good sound card, pulse audio won't take advantage of it all
<orvokki> AR`Neatchee: Again, Works For Me (tm).
<asdrubal> pulse audio will always assume I only have one hardware channel, thereby degrading sound quality
<AR`Neatchee> It's the source of the firefox crashes with flash (see bug #192888)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192888 in pulseaudio "firefox crashes on flash contents" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<dotech> pulseaudio is good imho, the only downside is that some of its packages aren't quite ready for prime time
<AR`Neatchee> and currently pulseaudio is speeding all my audio
<AR`Neatchee> orvokki, currently, the pulseaudio test tone in sound config plays a higher pitch than when i test with ALSA
<Leeuw> pleas xplain imho ?
<TheGentleman> Using kubuntu 8.04 beta as a Live cd.  I'm not able to set Administator Mode in System Settings.  When i click the button the frame turn red for a second and than back to previous color.
<penguin42> I seem to have almost everything working with pulseaudio; it's taken a day or so
<AR`Neatchee> orvokki, which is ridiculous.  I don't even understand how that could happen.
<orvokki> Luckily you can nowadays usually bypass PulseAudio and use ALSA if you are having problems without shutting down PulseAudio.
<orvokki> The difference for me is volume levels when I do that.
<decherdt> When should ndiswrapper load? on boot load = no wlan0, rmmod and modprobe at desktop then  it works, Dapper works on boot.
<dotech> my problem with pulseaudio right now is that none of the settings are persistent
<orvokki> Right.
<dotech> volume levels, default devices, etc, they all revert
<cvd-pr>  --with-alsa-prefix=PFX  Prefix where Alsa library is installed(optional)
<cvd-pr>   --with-alsa-inc-prefix=PFX  Prefix where include libraries are (optional)
<orvokki> dotech: Which package did you install to even get those?
<cvd-pr> ?
<axisys> how do I get the mplayer plugin to work with FF 3 b5 ?
<Leeuw> in my humble opinion; never mind; google is faster than you guyz/girlz
<axisys> firefox 3 beta 5 that is
<orvokki> dotech: I'm only using ALSA sound volume controls atm.
<dotech> orvokki, you need to get the pulseaudio related packages, i'll get a list one sec
<AR`Neatchee> orvokki, wanna help me bypass pulseaudio for my entire system? :D
<orvokki> axisys: By waiting. It might run if you disable compatibility check.
<orvokki> AR`Neatchee: Egh, no. :P
<AR`Neatchee> :'(
<orvokki> Or, maybbe.
<axisys> orvokki: i just got the update an hr ago for ff 3 b5 and mplayer
<orvokki> AR`Neatchee: Do you have Gnome?
<dotech> orvokki, paman padevchooser paprefs pavucontrol pavumeter pulseaudio-utils
<AR`Neatchee> orvokki, yes
<axisys> orvokki: should i have not accept that upgrade?
<orvokki> AR`Neatchee: Try System->Preferences->Sound.
<orvokki> AR`Neatchee: Then change devices from Autodetect to ALSA:
<orvokki> Gah, I always typo the . after ALSA.
<axisys> orvokki: also how do I disable compatibility check?
<AR`Neatchee> orvokki, tried.  FF3 still has the sped-up-sound issue
<protonchris> cvd-pr: you need to input where the necessary alsa file are.
<dotech> orvokki, those tools add the ability to set the volume levels, devices, and basicalyl anything else pulseaudio can do
<orvokki> http://lifehacker.com/355973/make-your-extensions-work-with-the-firefox-3-beta
<AR`Neatchee> which i'm assuming means it's still using either pulseaudio or OSS (since both pulseaudio and OSS test tone's in system->preferences->sound are a higher pitch than the alsa test tone)
<dotech> you will see an icon in the top right near the speaker that controls all of those subtools
<cvd-pr> i dont know where they are
<e-r_c_e> hello, i'd like to "remind" ya on my bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/212880
<e-r_c_e> :\
<TheGentleman> Using kubuntu 8.04 beta as a Live cd.  I'm not able to set Administator Mode in System Settings.  When I click the button, the frame turns red for a second and than back to the previous and I do not have Admin privileges! color.
<orvokki> AR`Neatchee: FF3 shouldn't have a music player itself. You'd have to tell the music player it uses as a plugin that you want ALSA. I have no idea how to do that.
<AR`Neatchee> orvokki:  that'd be flash
<dotech> orvokki, you can set that in these tools
<dotech> you can move the stream to a different sink
<e-r_c_e> my bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/212880
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 212880 in compiz "[HARDY] compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]
<orvokki> dotech: I dunno what's a sink.
<protonchris> cvd-pr: you probably need libasound2-dev installed and then the files are probably in /usr/include/alsa and /usr/lib/
<jimiridge> the thing you wash your hands in
<e-r_c_e> is soap
<e-r_c_e> :P
<jimiridge> lavate las manos
<os2mac_> leeuw I was AFK
<cvd-pr> what is libogg.a , liboog.la liboog.so ?
<cvd-pr> .a .la .so
<dotech> orvokki, a sink is the term used to abstract a place to dump audio, i.e. a sound card or some other abstraction
<os2mac_> I can't get it to remain set after I log off.
<jimiridge> http://youtube.com/watch?v=hWeJ4GE_tRs
<jimiridge> heh
<protonchris> cvd-pr: http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html#id249952
<e-r_c_e> jimiridge, LMAO
<Zeit|awy> jimiridge: was away.. now: seems it detects the internal IDE hd and DVD, then starts SCSI and matches the IDE devices to scsi and the IDE-DVD --> sda.. and then cannot find the CDROM any more
<nekostar> damn
<nekostar> i gotta say
<nekostar> ff3 is great
<nekostar> reminds me of when it was still fast :P
<cvd-pr> so i put in the ./configure  the user/include/ogg or the user/lib/libogg?
<penguin42> nekostar: It seems ok; especially b5 now that my nspluginwrapper works again
<nekostar> niiiiiiiiiice
<nekostar> ^_^
<nekostar> i'm excited
<nekostar> every year i get more excited
<penguin42> that's nice
<nekostar> i'd say that linux, at this point is a good alternative to windows for probably 30% of people
<Howdy125> I had problems with some web page images not showing in ff3 so I went back to ff2 for now.
<nekostar> meaning without knowing anything etc
<jimiridge> Zeit|awy, sounds like a BIOS issue
<protonchris> cvd-pr: potentially both.
<Zeit|awy> scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct access ATA .. (hd)
<dotech> nekostar, that is if you're lucky enough to have hardware that doesn't require a single tweak
<Zeit|awy> scsi 3:0:0:0: CDROM .. (DVD)
<jimiridge> Zeit|awy,  check bios's SATA settings tweak em
<nekostar> dotech an awful lot of hardware doesnt
<eduardo> hey jimi
<dotech> yea, but it only takes 1 thing
<Zeit|awy> no SATA
<nekostar> lol
<nekostar> like that?
<nekostar> \:
<dotech> yep
<Zeit|awy> on board dual-Adaptec and IDE
<jimiridge> tell me what transpires from that
<nekostar> eventually i'll get to learning some coding and help write some simple front ends
<dotech> Zeit|awy, run your SATA ports as AHCI in the bios
<nekostar> till some better stuff comes out
<dotech> or, not because you dont have sata haha
<Zeit|awy> this machine has _no_ SATA.. ^^
<dotech> yes, my misread
<jimiridge> hi eduardo
<jimiridge> well still Zeit|awy checkout the bios and make some tweaks anyway
<dotech> nekostar, i already know coding and there's just not enough time, when there's 200,000+ bugs there's too much to fix first
<nekostar> dotech ive not enough time atm either
<nekostar> and besides first i gotta learn a lot more stuff lol
<Zeit|awy> I might disable the onboard SCSI and hope it will later find it again.. hmm..
<cvd-pr> command to clean make?
<dotech> i do fix things that are really annoying though, such as the volume control not saving its settings
<nekostar> cvd-pr sudo make clean
<dotech> i can fix that in an hour or so, so i'll just do it
<eduardo> I have a nasty bug, I'm getting random kernel panics
<nekostar> well dotech thanx ^^
<jimiridge> make clean
<jimiridge> :P
<nekostar> eduardo look at system log?
<protonchris> eduardo: are you using any restricted drivers?
<dotech> nekostar, the funny thign is that only I seem to be having that problem, the PA developers have never heard of it
<nekostar> see anything in thar?
<eduardo> i just reinstalled heron, and im still having the same issue
<dotech> actually Sergeant_Pony is having the issue too
<stefg> eduardo: overclocked system?
<nekostar> dotech i actually deleted that thing
<jimiridge> what'd you break this time edward?
<dotech> nekostar, i want to use it because thats what most people will be doing
<dotech> im running the beta so i can help make it better
<nekostar> well i had my install in one box and moved the hdd
<nekostar> its just now that i get kinda clean one
<eduardo> jimiridge, anything, I just made a fresh hardy install and im still getting this random freezes
<nekostar> with all the reconfigging
<nekostar> really was gonna do it but i'm lazy :P
<e-r_c_e> damn this reso
<e-r_c_e> i'm
<e-r_c_e> gonna
<dotech> haha
<e-r_c_e> crazy
<nekostar> well
<nekostar> seems to be working now
<jimiridge> well i cant help ya i'd have to be there
<nekostar> e-r_c_e open terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<e-r_c_e> nekostar, ok
<jimiridge> and i'm gonna go to bed now cause you all drain me
<stefg> eduardo: are you 110% sure that it is not a hardware problem? like bad ram or too much overclocking
<protonchris> eduardo: are you using any restricted drivers?
<jimiridge> he uses nvidia
<nekostar> which card
<protonchris> I would switch to a free driver and see if the freezing still happens.
<jimiridge> a dmesg tail would help too
<jimiridge> last i checked ubuntu keeps logs of dmesg
<TexJoachim> hi! is there a rc of hardy, or is it still in beta?
<jimiridge> /var/log/
<e-r_c_e> bbl, restart X
<e-r_c_e> :P
<protonchris> TexJoachim: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<ader10> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/2328/
<jimiridge> 18 days
<eduardo> protonchris, I use nvidia fx5200
<nekostar> eduardo : /exec -o dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<protonchris> eduardo: switch to a free driver and see what happens. You will probably have to live without 3D accel during the testing.
<jimiridge> oh god no
<eduardo> lol
<TexJoachim> protonchris: zhx!
<jimiridge> i'm tired
<Stroganoff> has ANYONE ever tried xdm with hardy?
<jimiridge> i've installed fluxbox on hardt
<protonchris> Stroganoff: not I.  I use gdm.
<eduardo> protonchris, I just reinstalled heron, I dont have any 3d accel
<Stroganoff> is hardy based on debian unstable?
<akk> Stroganoff: macogw was here a few days ago trying xdm, and it wasn't working at all
<Zeit|awy> disabled scsi, no luck, still drops out, so no Ubuntu 8 on this machine.. *sigh*
<jimiridge> i wouldnt mind seeing a dmesg log via pastebin edward
<Stroganoff> akk: its working for me expept the font sizes are fixed (huge) so all themes are borken
<protonchris> eduardo: ok.  Then try looking in your logs (/var/log)
<vega--_> Stroganoff: every ubuntu version is, afaik
<akk> Stroganoff: It was filling maco's terminal with unprintable characters
<nekostar> Debian lenny/sid
<eduardo> protonchris, im looking at my logs, but I cant find anything
<Stroganoff> akk: but he hasnt filed u bug report?
<jaffarkelshac> my firefox keeps crashing on youtube, how can i fix it
<Stroganoff> like mine: 210830
<Stroganoff> bug 210830
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 210830 in xdm "[hardy] XDM: huge font size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210830
<jimiridge> what happened to gutsy edward? i thought you decided to go back to stable?
<e_r_c_e> jimiridge, IT WORKED
<e_r_c_e> THX
<stefg> jaffarkelshac: by sending an email to adobes flash-devs and complaining bitterly :-)
<jimiridge> what worked?
<akk> Stroganoff: I'm not sure what she ended up doing
<jimiridge> i dont remember giving you any advise
<protonchris> jimiridge: well, you are just *that* good :)
<eduardo> jimiridge, i installed hardy again, I thought I had a bug or somehting, but now idk whats going on, I mean i just made a fresh install
<jaffarkelshac> haha, stefg that would not helo much at the moment
<nekostar> jimiridge dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i think
<nekostar> lol
<jimiridge> i didnt tell him that
<protonchris> eduardo: are all of your packages up to date?
<eduardo> im updating and upgrading atm
<stefg> jaffarkelshac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/202036
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202036 in flashplugin-nonfree "[Hardy] Macromedia Flash slow start/crash" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<jimiridge> but it sounds like something i would say considering i've been fartingwith this darn OS for ages
<nekostar> jimiridge i did lol
<jimiridge> seriously once this beer is gone i'm going to sleep
<jimiridge> Sun Apr  6 12:22:42 EDT 2008
<cvd-pr> can some look at this and tell me was the problem?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6522/
<nekostar> lol
<eduardo> yeah jimi, go take some rest
<nekostar> good plan man
<nekostar> dont wear yourself out
<eduardo> i bet i drive u crazy lol
<stefg> jaffarkelshac: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=711080
<jaffarkelshac> cheers
<jimiridge> yeah your compiling a depreciated music player
<cr0mulent> SO the topic says that I should know how to fix broken dependencies when they break
<cr0mulent> how would I learn how to do that?
<jimiridge> when audacious works just dandy
<nekostar> libxmms.a
<nekostar> do you have xmms-dev in?
<jimiridge> since gentoo dropped xmms i dropped xmms
<nekostar> xmms2-dev actually iguess
<nekostar> jimiridge i refuse
<protonchris> nekostar: xmms and xmms2 are not the same.
<nekostar> protonchris i know
<nekostar> but i dont know which you have ^^
<nekostar> there are other -dev files too..
<noamsml> I'm having a problem with my keyboard in Hardy
<jimiridge> seams slackware even removed it
<noamsml> Repeat keys don't work
<protonchris> nekostar: I would be surprised if xmm2-dev would help him compile xmms.
<noamsml> Even though they're set to work in the keyboard prefs
<nekostar> system > preferences > keyboard
<eduardo> i found something in my log saying sd driver needed to be updated..
<noamsml> Nvm
<noamsml> I changed the prefs and now it works
<noamsml> Odd
<nekostar> protonchris doesnt look like he's trying to compile xmms..
<noamsml> They were enabled
<michael__> how bad is the beta do i realllly have to know what im doin got fix it if it messes up and if i dont like hardy can i downgrade with the hassle of a full format ?
<nekostar> shrug
<nekostar> enable some edgy repos and install xmms stuff
<noamsml> Another problem is that I can't set the layour changer to "both alts"
<noamsml> It won't work
<noamsml> Alt+shift works fine
<nekostar> edgy because you can still get the xmms-flac and a few others that got depreciated in feisty/gutsy
<jimiridge> one word "audacious"
<jimiridge> audacious even has a skin that mimics xmms
<jimiridge> and thats the skin i use ;)
<wers> when can I request for hardy cds?:D
<nekostar> audacious is no good
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know how to get rid of old icons from uninstalled programs?
<michael__> delete =P
<nekostar> Sergeant_Pony most are in /usr/share/icon/pix i think
<Sergeant_Pony> real funny
<cvd-pr> i dont like audacious, cuz when i open an .pls its a little slow, but with xmms play inmedialty
<Sergeant_Pony> ok
<nekostar> Sergeant_Pony most are in /usr/share/icon/
<michael__> sorry sgt i didnt mean to annoy just alil joke
<nekostar> .local/share/icons/ has a bunch more
<Sergeant_Pony> ok... I'll take a look.
<eduardo> seems like jimi's beer is over, lol
<cvd-pr> so i cant compile xmms in heron ?
<Sergeant_Pony> I asked because I installed a program and uninstalled it cuz I didn't like it but the icons are still there
<nekostar> ah
<nekostar> from repos or by hand
<nekostar> eduardo were you not fixed?
<nekostar> if so, what was the problem
<eduardo> im getting random freezes
<eduardo> freezes involving kernel panics
<nekostar> riight
<nekostar> ok
<nekostar> system > administration > system log
<nekostar> look for right before the freezes happen timewise
<protonchris> eduardo: again, are you using a restricted driver?
<nekostar> see if there are any reoccuring errors
<nekostar> also:
<nekostar> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<eduardo> root@eduardo-desktop:/home/eduardo# dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<eduardo> ii  nvidia-kernel-common                       20051028+1ubuntu8            NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
<nekostar> right
<nekostar> so probably not protonchris
<Aval0n> hey how does ubuntu do when you rip out a motherboard and install a new one?
<Aval0n> :)
<nekostar> Aval0n depends
<nekostar> ive had good results
<BUGabundo> hi there
<nekostar> hi
<Aval0n> :)
<Aval0n> with sound too?
<BUGabundo> I've found a security breach
<BUGabundo> and would like to check with others before posting to LP
<nekostar> Aval0n that took some reconfigging for onboard
<nekostar> BUGabundo yeah expound plz
<Aval0n> ahh
<Aval0n> cool
<BUGabundo> nekostar: "expound" ??
<BUGabundo> to whom should I talk?
<nekostar> the channel?
<BadRobot> hi there
<nekostar> hi
<eduardo> wtf, now i cant start firefox
<cvd-pr> everytime i use the pc i hace to configure the monitor and nvidia , any way to make ubuntu remember the settings?
<eduardo> root@eduardo-desktop:/home/eduardo# firefox
<eduardo> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9b5 and 1.9b5.
<BUGabundo> to security breach that I've found
<BUGabundo> is that a user can login without password
<BUGabundo> even as root
<protonchris> BUGabundo: is this a fresh hardy install?
<BadRobot> i need some help to install Hardy,i have other distro on my HDD,i have a separated /home partition,and a parttion for / mount point.So how do i install Hardy w/o touching my /home?
<axisys> i followed this to get mplayer plugin to work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=540412
<nekostar> eduardo start firefox from non  root term
<nekostar> BadRobot just make another user name
<BUGabundo> been using it since gutsy alpha 4, and upgrade to hardy on alpha 2, protonchris
<eduardo> nekostar, wont open..
<nekostar> use same /home partition just diff name
<nekostar> i do all the time ^_~
<dennda> Is it a known issue that the keyboard doesn't work in some cases with the alternate installer? I can't select one of the options
<BadRobot> and if i install Hardy,will it be able to recognize my /home partition and have acess to it?
<BUGabundo> maybe it's a configuration issue
<BUGabundo> still it is too bad
<nekostar> dennda did you have it check for kb?
<protonchris> BUGabundo: are you using gdm?
<BUGabundo> yes
<nekostar> i dont let it guess or detect, i jsut select manually
<nekostar> then no problems
<eduardo> nekostar, im sorry, update and upgrade procesess arent over..
<nekostar> eduardo ok
<nekostar> ^^
<dennda> nekostar: kb?
<nekostar> keyboard
<nDuff> BadRobot, not *automatically* necessarily, but if you tell it to mount your old home partition on /home, yes, that'll work.
<akk> BadRobot: You can choose -- if you don't tell the installer about /home then it'll make a new /home on its root partition and not touch yours
<dennda> nekostar: I just inserted the CD and booted from it. I'm in the "Install Ubuntu", "Check CD for defects", etc menu
<nDuff> BadRobot, you will need to be sure to synchronize the UIDs for your user accounts between the two operating systems.
<nekostar> dennda push escape
<nekostar> go to top menu
<dennda> nekostar: no effect
<dennda> the whole keyboard doesn't work
<nDuff> BadRobot, ...as akk says, it's safer to mount the old partition on /home *after* installation.
<nekostar> oh
<nekostar> your not in the actual install yet
<akk> yeah, I generally don't tell installers about dirs like /home -- I patch them in later by hand, making sure UIDs are the same
<dennda> nekostar: no
<akk> same with /boot
<nekostar> try starting it
<protonchris> BUGabundo: sounds like it might be a config issue.  I would look at /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<BadRobot> ok thx
<dennda> nekostar: how would you do that without any access to the keyboard?
<BadRobot>  i will try
<nekostar> no kb at all?
<dennda> nekostar: nothing
<BUGabundo> what should I been looking for, protonchris?
<akk> but ubuntu installers aren't happy about skipping the grub step, which you need to do to leave /boot untouched
<nekostar> oh
<nekostar> idle a bit perhaps someone else can help, sorry
<nekostar> but to clarify
<nekostar> you boot to cd, and cannot do anything?
<dennda> exactly
<nekostar> is kb usb by chance?
<cvd-pr> aptitude dont work anymore?
<dennda> nope, PS
<dennda> lemme replug it
<dennda> plugging it out and in again doesn't help either
<BadRobot> so,i just need to format the partition that i want to install Hardy and leave the /home partition w/o format.So is just it?
<nekostar> dennda do you have any other keyboards in the house?
<akk> BadRobot: yes, definitely don't let it format anything besides / and swap
<nekostar> i would try one or two if possible
<dennda> nekostar: I doubt that makes a difference
<dennda> It's not the keyboard
<BUGabundo> protonchris: I've reported it as Bug #212923
<nekostar> dennda could be an erratia with a kb
<ubotu> Bug 212923 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/212923 is private
<KNY> is it possible to relabel the mounted drive icons on my desktop? (so "24.1 GB Media" can become "Ubuntu 7.10 Partition")
<protonchris> BUGabundo: ok, there seem to be a lot of gdm bugs:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/
<nekostar> dell
<nekostar> dell'
<BUGabundo> that's bad... quite close to release
<nekostar> aw3rj08923j
<nekostar> dell's for instance are notorious
<BadRobot> do you guys knows if it would be possible to use the same /home partition as the /home partition of my new Hardy install?
<nekostar> BUGabundo no permission
<nekostar> to view
<heartsblood> KNY I'm sure there is an easier way but 'mv /media/24.1\ GB\ Media/ /media/Ubuntu\ 7.10\ Partition/' should work
<BUGabundo> I know nekostar
<stefg> KNY: you need to give that filesystem that label (prolly with e2label)
<BUGabundo> I've set the security flag
<KNY> heartsblood, on /media they're sda1, etc
<awalton__> heartsblood, KNY see lp 190366
 * nekostar shrugs
<nekostar> guess i cant help then
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190366 in gvfs "Nautilus does not identify partitions, except by size" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190366
 * nekostar wanders off
<KNY> awalton__, gotcha
<KNY> now, if only firefox would start, I could check it out ...
<akk> BadRobot: I use the same /home between feisty, gutsy and hardy installs ... but I don't use gnome
<BUGabundo> try it now, nekostar. I've removed the private flag
<akk> BadRobot: or firefox 3 ... either of those might give you problems with dotfiles shared between different versions
<BadRobot> no,i am planing to use only Hardy
<nekostar> mm
<nekostar> depends man
<nekostar> did you do a single user / oem install?
<chmavr> has anyone installed drivers for ati agp cards???
<nekostar> setup a user to log in auto?
<BadRobot> i have /hda1 as /mount ,hda2 as /home and /hda3 as swap
<nekostar> check /etc/shadow perhaps there's an empty root pass
<BUGabundo> nekostar: this is an old install
<BUGabundo> as far as I can remember it used to ask for pass
<nekostar> of?
<nekostar> upgraded install?
<BUGabundo> my gf found this out yesterday
<BUGabundo> yep, nekostar, since gutsy alpha 4
<BUGabundo> and then to hardy alpha 2
<BUGabundo> as it is mention on the LP bug
<nekostar> i would do a clean install
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, I fixed it!
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech Cool!
<nekostar> but that is very interesting.
<heartsblood> Nautilus does not identify partitions, except by size? does that mean it's impossible to create a name for the disk?  Isn't there a way you can force a label in fstab?  (yes i'm a noob hush)
 * nekostar ponders
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, edit /etc/pulse/default.pa
<chmavr> noone?
<nekostar> heartsblood lable doesnt need to be in fstab try mtap
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech looking now
<BUGabundo> been looking to do one for two weeks
<heartsblood> Methylthioadenosine phosphorylase?
<heartsblood> lol
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, move the section for "load-module module-gconf, that entire block, and put it iabove the load-module module-volume-restore block
<BUGabundo> but other then a minor probs, my install does ALL I NEED
<nekostar> ok
<BUGabundo> sorry for the caps, nekostar
<nekostar> BUGabundo think perhaps root and user have same pass?
<BUGabundo> nops
<BUGabundo> diferent passs
<nekostar> could do something like sudo in user and it just..
<nekostar> darn
<BUGabundo> as I said
<nekostar> does it persist if you change root pass?
<BUGabundo> ANYone can enter as ANY existing user
<BUGabundo> humm let me try that
<nekostar> new users even?
<nekostar> no admin permissions?
<nekostar> oo
<nekostar> got the livecd package in?
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech looking for it now
<nekostar> works kinda like that there...
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, look for "Load additional modules from GConf settings", move that block up to where i said
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech found it
<dotech> those 8 lines
<cvd-pr> aptitude still work on herdy?
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, put those 8 lines before the line "Automatically restore the volume of playback stream"
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, here's the other thing, you have to manually edit ~/.pulse/default-sink
<nekostar> BUGabundo can any user log in with any pass?
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony put "combined" in that file
<dotech> without the quotes
<dapiz987> hello, i cannot get my pc to detect my network printer after i updated to 8.04. can anybody help me with this?
<Sergeant_Pony> 1 sec
<BUGabundo> nekostar: just changed root pass
<BUGabundo> let me test it on a tty
<nekostar> sure
<BUGabundo> just tested it
<BUGabundo> after I changed root pass
<BUGabundo> I was still able to access my TTY without entering a password
<nekostar> perhaps pam is broken
<BUGabundo> maybe
<BUGabundo> How can I check it?
<mnemo> im on gutsy right now, how can I move to latest development release of hardy???
<BUGabundo> sure you can mnemo
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech how do I edit it with root perms?
<BUGabundo> but be ready for BUGs and system failures
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, sudo
<BUGabundo> just type, update-manager -d , mnemo
<Turski> mnemo: but maybe you should firt read topic
<nekostar> /etc/login.defs
<dapiz987> anybody?
<nekostar> check that file for wierd stuff
<mnemo> thanks... i know it might break etc :)
<FnordPerfect> Hello everybody! Tonight I upgraded to hardy via apt-get dist-uprade. with kernel 2.6.24 there is apperently a problem with the initrd and udev and it fails to boot. with 2.6.22 I have a version mismatch with the nvidia kernel and X modules.
<FnordPerfect> I
 * BUGabundo opens pam.conf
<FnordPerfect> I'm happy with one of these issues solved, cause, frankly, I'm running out of patience for now... :-)
<mnemo> one question though, is it possible to downgrade back to gutsy if necessary? or can I make some "save point" now in case it gets really bad?
<Turski> no
<Turski> i think
<mnemo> okay I take my chances then ;> thx
<sdakak> Should I install Hardy? How many changes does a final beta go through? I think the gusty beta didn't go through any changes after the final beta.
<nekostar> mnemo you might try to make an iso
<sdakak> Any thoughts? How is the stability?
<nekostar> but if your /home is seperate from /root just make a seperate user
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, after you edit that config file, edit ~/.pulse/default-sink and put "combined" in there
<nekostar> then you can use your old user if you dont like it
<mnemo> nekostar: how can I do that? is there a command or program I can use?
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, without the quotes
<sdakak> people? is anyone awake here?
<nekostar> http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/04/create-backup-of-installed-packages.html
<nekostar> there's one way
<mnemo> nekostar: thanks
<Sergeant_Pony> does it matter where combined goes? I only have 1 line in that file
<identlage> i've upgraded to hardy heron and my nm-applet isnt working. its only showing "Enable networking and "Edit wireless networks". anyone knows why?
<malnilion> identlage, what kind of wifi card do you have?
<BUGabundo> nekostar: as far as I can see, there's nothing wrong with PAM (either pam.conf or pam.d/*)
<identlage> malnilion intel wireless, but its not the wifi i want to configure with it
<identlage> its pptp
<identlage> and ive installed teh pptp addon
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech?
<malnilion> identlage, I don't know anything about pptp, unfortunately, but have you tried looking in the Networking settings?
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, yea just 1 line should say combined
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, delete anything in there now
<Sergeant_Pony> ok
<identlage> malnion: where do you find the "Networking settings"?
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, assuming you want the combined device as your default?
<dotech> i think that's what you were trying to do
<Sergeant_Pony> nod
<Sergeant_Pony> done
<sdakak> no one?
<dotech> ok, try logging out and back in
<dotech> combined should be default now
<dotech> i still haven't been able to get Device volume settings to stick, but application settings do
<malnilion> identlage, System>Administration>Network
<dotech> brb, getting some oatmeal
<identlage> malnilion: i see "Wired, Wireless and Point to point"
<identlage> as options
<identlage> not PPTP
<malnilion> Hmmm
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech: I have this as my default sink : Simultaneous output to ALSA PCM on front:0 (ALC861 Analog) via DMA
<malnilion> identlage, you said you installed network-manager-pptp?
<identlage> malnilion: yes
<identlage> network-manager-pptp is already the newest version.
<identlage> according to apt
<identlage> yet i see no pptp
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, thats what you wanted right?
<malnilion> identlage, have you tried killing NetworkManager and restarting it?
<identlage> malnilion: yes, also tried rebooting
<identlage> it just doesnt show
<identlage> also, my nm-applet looks like to monitors
<identlage> black monitors
<Drizzt321> I normally have that import popup come up when I connect my digital camera. Unfortunately, this time when I connected it it did not appear. How do I go about checking that I have that dialog box enabled?
<identlage> not the blue thing i saw before in 7.10
<KNY> Drizzt321, System > Preferences > Removable Drives and Media
<quest-usb> was having problems with usb mic+headset last night.  tried it on wife's system (7.10) and got the following log differences  http://pastebin.ca/974205
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony, if you want a different device you just have to edit ~/.pulse/default-sink, you can get the name of the devices in the PulseAudio Manager (paman) under "Devices", Sinks name's is what you want
<Drizzt321> KNY:  I went there, and it is setup to use f-spot-import, but when I execute it on the command line, it doesn't seem to be the same app as what normally comes up
<malnilion> identlage, it's possible they just changed the icon or something, I'm not quite sure what you mean.  The main problem, I guess, is there's no submenu item for configuring PPTP connections when you click nm-applet
<Drizzt321> KNY:  and it also says that it couldn't claim the usb device while connecting to it
<identlage> malnilion: yeah. this is the version i'm using: nm-applet 0.6.6
<identlage> do you also use that version?
<KNY> Drizzt321, hmm. Beyond that I'm not sure what to tell you . Hopefully someone will come along that does
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech it says combined so I should be all set
<dotech> nice
<KNY> Drizzt321, try *un*checking the box
<FnordPerfect> hm. maybe someone could tell me which udev and kernel packages are reported to definitely work?
<malnilion> identlage, yep, that's the latest version.  I'm going to go see if there's a bug report anywhere.
<Drizzt321> KNY:  ah, here we go, the gthumb has the correct dialog box, but it says cannot claim the USB device, operation not permitted
<identlage> malnilion: cool, thanks :)
<mrserii> im in?
<KNY> mrigns, nope :)
<KNY> mrserii, *
<KNY> Drizzt321, I would guess that something is lurking around, holding the connection to the device
<KNY> but that's just a guess
<mrserii> hellow
<naranha> anybody else got issues updating to the newest kernel in the hardy repository?
<Drizzt321> KNY:  probably correct. I'll try logging off then on, and rebooting if that fails
<Finnish> Can someone tell me why my wlan-speed is slow?
<KNY> Drizzt321, let me know whyat happens
<KNY> what*
<malnilion> identlage, do you have a VPN Connections submenu when you click nm-applet?
<identlage> malnilion: no
<Finnish> Sometimes I get 230kb/s speed, but usually it drops to arounf 50kb/s
<FnordPerfect> :-(
<mrserii> someone can help me to fix problems with 8.04?
<macsim> mrserii, depend the problem
<malnilion> identlage, this would be the kludge of all kludges if it works, but could you try installing the network-manager-vpnc package and rebooting to see if that tricks nm-applet into giving you a VPN Connections submenu?
<mrserii> first, zend studio dosent work, it seems to be problem with SUN JAVA, i see the program and "tip of day" but the rest of the probram is blank
<identlage> malnilion: sure, brb
<eduardo> how do i install flash player?
<cvd-pr> anyway to make 8.04 remember the Screens and Graphics settings?
<murkyMurk> CTRL-ALT-F1 no longer brings up a virtual console for me in Heron
<cvd-pr> Cuz everytime i use the pc ubuntu forget it
<cvd-pr> anyway to make 8.04 remember the Screens and Graphics settings?
<mrserii> the second problem is with pureftpd, i cant find a way to configure the server with pureadmin
<cvd-pr> can any help me
<mrserii> changes dosent take effect
<googlah|g0ne> never played with pureftpd, but proftpd is really easy mrserii.
<mrserii> i very yong in linux
<murkyMurk> cvd-pr: what do you mean...is teh rsolution wrong? background wrong?
<mrserii> and have a very big problems with english...
<macsim> mrserii, what's your mother tonge ?
<mrserii> the problem, i think is to find the database file, the default database file that set on pureadmin
<mrserii> what?
<cvd-pr> murkyMurk, its always forget the monitor settings Dell e772p, 1204*768,  nvidia gforce is not in use etc....
<macsim> mrserii, where are you from ?
<mrserii> aa
<mrserii> russia
<macsim> mrigns, there is no #ubuntu-ru ?
<mrserii> i dont know...
<mrigns> *sigh*
<macsim> mrserii, #ubuntu-ru       67 users
<cvd-pr> murkyMurk,
<murkyMurk> cvd-pr: that is a function of the xorg.conf file. Your problem is that the nvidia driver isn't loading
<macsim> mrigns, let's try over there
<mrserii> thank you
<macsim> mrserii, let's try over there
<macsim> sorry mrigns
<cvd-pr> murkyMurk,  yes how to fix that, the first time i instaled 8.04 worked, but then the other day says not is use
<cvd-pr> :-(
<murkyMurk> most people usually find that using envyng works best for getting nvidia installed on hardy...google for envy nvidia ubuntu and it'll be in the list of hits
<murkyMurk> also TURN OFF BulletProofX...very annoying if you are trying to troubleshot a nvidia problem
<murkyMurk> back to me....CTRL-ALT-F1 does nothing, I can't get a virtual console
<malnilion> 99% of the time I have a problem with my nvidia drivers is because I've upgraded to a kernel image that doesn't have corresponding restricted modules released yet
<malnilion> murkyMurk, does it show a blinking cursor on a black screen?
<root> hi again. I tried booting 2.6.24-15-generic, "does not compute". could someone, for the love of god, please tell me, which kernel version they are using and if their /dev gets populated correctly?? I'm missing /dev/hd*, and this is quite enerving...
<murkyMurk> malnilion: oh i would that it did! That would be easy..No, it does nothing, not even a flicker
<orvokki> I'm using 2.6.24-15-rt
<naranha> root: i've got the same problem, switched back to -14 which still works
<orvokki> root: Made sure they're not under /dev/sd*?
<murkyMurk> root: Linux pisces 2.6.24-15-generic #1 SMP Fri Apr 4 03:48:31 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<cvd-pr> its normal to have xorg.conf1, xorg.conf2,xorg.conf3,xorg.conf.failsafe, xorg.conf.failsafe2, xorg.conf.failsafe3  ?
<malnilion> murkyMurk, the reason I ask is right now it appears that I've got black console text on a black background so I can't see anything when I do ctrl alt F1
<T1m0thy> Intel 3945 is really bad today. :\
<murkyMurk> malnilion: try using either nosplash or vga=791 in the kernel line of your grub options
<root> naranha: thanks a lot! Now at least I know I'm not alone with it... I'll try it at once..
<malnilion> Yeah, the nosplash would get rid of the load bar, though, right?
<murkyMurk> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-15-generic root=UUID=e0cd9c0c-0fdd-4d95-ae8c-414cbd64d96b ro quiet splash vga=791
<murkyMurk> and yep, you'd be all balc screen & text
<orvokki> naranha: Could you check that the entries haven't moved under /dev/sd* in -15? Linux kernels sometimes do weird things between the two...
<murkyMurk> it's the vga thing although you might need to install vesafb in to the initramfs...that's no very hard, google and it will be done
<malnilion> Hehe, I could set it up for old times sake and get a pic of Tux a la Slackware :P
<murkyMurk> :-) i loved that
<Drizzt321> KNY:  No luck...I'm thinking it might be something to do with the Authentication system
<naranha> okay..
<malnilion> murkyMurk, the weird thing though is my console was fine until I installed this utility that makes it easier to config usplash and grub
<KNY> Drizzt321, ah, sorry to hear that. I don't have any further advice
<murkyMurk> cvd-pr: sorry to ignore you..only normal if buletproofx keeps stealing your desktop...disable that first and then troubleshoot nvidia
<malnilion> Start-Up Manager
<Drizzt321> KNY:  thats what I suspect anyway. Darn it. I guess I'll have to investigate it later, I gotta run for now.
<murkyMurk> malnilion: you know what i'm going to suggest don't you?
<malnilion> murkyMurk, maybe? :P
<T1m0thy> Whoa.. is there any reason why when I move my mouse the pointer is really jumpy and like skips backwards and stuff?
<murkyMurk> malnilion: it's got to be the first step...who knows what code it contains
 * iositd joins the fun
<malnilion> murkyMurk, I'd be willing to bet if I uninstall it, the damage will still be there
<malnilion> It's not really a big deal to me
<cvd-pr> how to disable  buletproofx
<murkyMurk> T1m0thy: probably a real good reason...bit of fluff caught in LED?
<patrick__> hey guys, i've only been messing around with ubunt for about 3 months..do you think its safe for me to start using hardy heron or should i wait till the stable release comes out
<T1m0thy> It only started after I started something in WINE.
<murkyMurk> malnilion: you know it ;-) Try the vga=791 entry and if that is no good do the vesafb thing
<T1m0thy> I exited it though, and it's still going.
<T1m0thy> I'll just restart.
<dotech> nice, i'm now in irssi
<bazhang> patrick__: try the livecd beta and see
<dotech> !irssi
<ubotu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<murkyMurk> T1m0thy: use htop to kill all wine processes...quicker than a reboot
<bluefoxx> how long should it take 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a' to run?
<patrick__> bazhang, true i should do that first..does the beta have a dock tho? i really enjoyed kiba dock when i had it and objectdock when i ran windows
<malnilion> murkyMurk, do you mind if I flood you a couple lines from my menu.lst in a pm?
<murkyMurk> bluefoxx: not forever.....tick the 'details' box and see if it's waiting on you
<bazhang> patrick__: only if you install it ;]
<murkyMurk> flood away
<patrick__> bazhang haha now all i have to do is find a cd...im all out
<bazhang> patrick__: dvd's work in a pinch ;]
<bluefoxx> murkyMurk: its in the terminal, synaptic broke and told me to run it>. < that was last night
<T1m0thy> Fixed..
<mrserii> macsim: i cant find help in russin, maybe only with beer
<patrick__> bazhang is there a way to use a flash drive? or is it just more simple to use a dvd/cd
<Fritzel>  I have an odd occurrance, it seems whenever I run a program in a console it generates pratically no cpu usage, as it should, but if I run it behind the scenes in any form that isn't visible it eats up 100%+ cpu usage, does anyone know how I can diagnose this?
<bazhang> patrick__: simplest is cd/dvd though www.pendrivelinux.com has instructions for how to do usb sticks
<patrick__> k
<murkyMurk> bluefoxx: sorry to ignore you...last night!!! that's hung. reboot and try again
<macsim> mrserii, lol
<macsim> mrserii, and with vodka ? ;)
<mrserii> i dont need help with it haha
<macsim> :)
<bluefoxx> murkyMurk: np, i was afk washing a frying pan and its still running. i wasnt able to stay up *all* night to babysit it.
<Fritzel> any thoughts on the cpu issue?
<bluefoxx> murkyMurk: the dpkg i mean >. < not the frying pan XD
<bluefoxx> Fritzel: what issue?
<Fritzel> I have an odd occurrance, it seems whenever I run a program in a console it generates pratically no cpu usage, as it should, but if I run it behind the scenes in any form that isn't visible it eats up 100%+ cpu usage, does anyone know how I can diagnose this?
<mrserii> its killi'n me
<heartsblood> oh dear god no.  The new firefox RC isn't compatible with AdBlock plus....NOOOOOOOOO!
<Syntux> Hi, I have installation festival on 10th of April so I was wondering if I could download the latest ISO for that purpose but so far all ISOs I found were built on 7 of March
<murkyMurk> bluefoxx: lol Yep, reboot and start off with a sudo apt-get -f install
<patrick__> bazhang do you happen to know the name of the dock included in the beta repo's?
<Ayabara> Hi. I upgraded on friday, and when I try to start up now, I get the message "The greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use a different one." But that doesn't seem to help.
<bazhang> !info awn
<heartsblood> did awn ever fix the memory hole?
<MoonFog> Hmm, does anyone know what evolution-data-server is?
<ubotu> Package awn does not exist in hardy
<MoonFog> I just realised the damn thing constantly maxed out the CPU
<bazhang> !info avant-window-navigator
<ubotu> avant-window-navigator (source: avant-window-navigator): A MacOS X like panel for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 215 kB, installed size 1152 kB
<mrserii> someone can help me to install and config ftp server?
<bazhang> see above patrick__
<bluefoxx> murkyMurk: or can i just inturrupt the dpkg[ctrl+c] and then run that? but as i recall inturrupting anything root has been bad
<patrick__> got it
<heartsblood> mrserii: apt-get install proftpd
<heartsblood> mreserii: it's pretty easy
<heartsblood> mrserii* even
<googlah|g0ne> agree with heartsblood.
<Ayabara> Since my X-session fails, I want to try to upgrade from terminal, but how can I start networking from there?
<patrick__> bazhang is it possible to get awn for gutsy? and if so are there other reasons for getting the beta?
<mrserii> yes but after that i need to config it, and its not working
<heartsblood> mrserii: your best bet is to man proftpd
<bazhang> patrick__: there are ways yes digg has a link and others do as well
<googlah|g0ne> mrserii: disable IPv6 in proftpd.conf.
<murkyMurk> bluefoxx: you could, but you might find that you're left with a locked apt file..reboot usually sorts that
<mrserii> man? what is man?
<heartsblood> mrserii: it will tell you were the config scripts are and what the options mean.  if you have a question about a specific option I'm sure somebody here can help you out
<murkyMurk> Ayabara: networking autostarts even in terminal but not in recovery mode...init 3
<bluefoxx> murkyMurk: ah...i dont like to reboot that much...i ilke my uptime XD
<heartsblood> mrserii: you don't know what man is and you're running hardy?
<heartsblood> mrserii, type man man
<Ayabara> murkyMurk, ok. when I log in, none of my interfaces are up
<Fritzel> man has a man page?
<murkyMurk> bluefoxx: i was like that with slack..not so with ubuntu though :-P
<heartsblood> lol
<heartsblood> i'm assuming
<bluefoxx> murkyMurk: lol
<Ayabara> murkyMurk, no ip address on any of them.
<Fritzel> ah yeah it does, I never knew that ^^
<bluefoxx> heartsblood: im with you on the adblock plus
<mrserii> after i disable ipv6 what to do?
<murkyMurk> Ayabara: you are in recovery or terminal? init3?
<bluefoxx> which remonds me. how can i downgrade firefox to the previus release? the last beta before the current one i mean
<bluefoxx> reminds**
<murkyMurk> bluefoxx: easiest way is to use add/remove it's still there as an option
<bazhang> patrick__: I have to step away for awhile; will be back later if you still have questions ;]
<Ayabara> murkyMurk, I didn't choose recovery in grub. I don't really know much about runlevels.. I just pressed ctrl+alt+f1 and logged on
<cyclonut> bluefoxx: I think you might be able to force a version in synaptic. I havent tried it yet (latest beta sucks for me, too)
<cyclonut> (but is mighty fast...)
<murkyMurk> Ayabara: cool. ifconfig will list all your network devices
<patrick__> k
<murkyMurk> sudo /etc/init.d networking restart will restart them all
<murkyMurk> Ayabara: sudo /etc/init.d networking restart will restart them all
<Ayabara> murkyMurk, yep. I see my wlan0 there, but it has no ip address, and the command you mentioned didn't help
<mrserii> how can i create 2 users mrserii and arni2 with pass 123, to the directory /media/sda2/www/http/ ?
<cyclonut> bluefoxx: I think you need to remove firefox, then "force version" from the package menu
<murkyMurk> have you ever programmed a wlan link by console before?
<Ayabara> murkyMurk, I want to connect to a wlan with wpa encryption. should it work better with a wire?
<bluefoxx> well, ima reboot to get synaptic going again brb dudes[or dudettes lol]
<mrserii> someone?pls
<Ayabara> murkyMurk, no...
<murkyMurk> Ayabara: go and read -> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/wifi-dhcp-ip-essid-wep-advice-367967/
<murkyMurk> Ayabara: it's mostly easy if you take your time
<bluefoxx> girr...
<SexyGirL> #ChatworLD
<SexyGirL> #ChatworLD
<murkyMurk> Ayabara: and yes, with a wire it would be automatic
<SexyGirL> #ChatworLD
<bluefoxx> ops should ban 'her'
<Ayabara> murkyMurk, cable plugged and connected I am :-)
<murkyMurk> Ayabara: wooohooooo!
<recon69> good new, finally got restricted nvidia drivers to work, had to remove xserver
<Ayabara> murkyMurk, no updates, however. :-/
<Ayabara> anyone else had a problem with the greeter application crashing?
<Fritzel> how can I grant permission to a program to run on another VT (that I don't think is in use 8, and 9) but not run as root? I want them to run as a specific user?
<murkyMurk> Fritzel: I think that requires root permissions
<Fritzel> ok hmm does open let you run as a specific user? (rhetoric, I'm looking)
<chi_> hi, i am experince less CPU-FAN activity in hardy ... my laptop is getting pretty hot and increasing temperature
<slipttees> NVIDIA Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] don't have compiz/fusion :-(
<slipttees> wont active Desktop effect
<slipttees> :-(
<mc-george> does anyone know the french ubuntu channel?
<cyclonut> #ubuntu-fr ?
<Ayabara> how can I revert to the default gdm logon theme from terminal?
<mnemo> [20:08] <ubotu> mc-george: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<emma> Hi, could someone give me a link to good information about how to make packages?
<jrib> !motu > emma (read the private message from ubotu)
<mc-george> thanks mnemo
<jrib> emma: the documentation section on that wiki page is very good
<FnordPerfect> Hello! my system is up and running again, after countless hours. before I left ~30min someone said that my IDE drives might be mapped to /dev/sd*. I checked, and it's true! I'd like to know, why, and if this is a permanent change or a misnomer by udev?
<chi_> pls  help to get control over my cpu-fan
<emma> Okay I do not want to become a MOTU but I thought that if I learned how to make a package then that would improve my understanding of Ubuntu?
<jrib> emma: not necessary to use ubuntu, but you would definitely know more.  Regardless of whether you want to become a MOTU, that page still tells gives you the information you wanted about creating packages
<cyclonut> FnordPerfect: that is the ubuntu way.
<jrib> !packaging > emma (read the private message from ubotu)
<recon69> FnordPerfect: it'a a permanent change, you should use UUID 's , there was a script in one of the update that changed them. I had the same problem upgrading from 6.06
<cvd-pr> after using envy nvidia dont work
<jrib> emma: more specific links in that last factoid
<cvd-pr> its enable but status = not in use
<cvd-pr> murkyMurk, still dont work
<chi_> hey folks, i want to increase the fan speed ... the laptop is getting too hot
<rpedro> anyone else get a crash after reading gmail, when closing the tab, every time?
<chi_> lm_sensors doesnt work
<FnordPerfect> ok, thanks. won't be hard to get used to it, it was just irritating...
<cvd-pr> Nvidia Graphics are enable but status = not in use
<cvd-pr> ?
<cvd-pr> any can help
<dennda> Fun! Great delay with "Loading hardware drivers" on boot and now it failed to initialize hal (Got a message in GNOME stating that)
<dennda> Is that already a known issue?
<recon69>  cvd-pr: you having problems with nvidia drivers?
<cvd-pr> recon69, yes
<cvd-pr> recon69, Nvidia Graphics are enable but status = not in use
<chi_> cvd-pr:  are you useing envy and restricted drivers???
<cvd-pr> chi_, i use it envy
<rpedro> dennda: I had that too
<recon69>  cvd-pr: well, I was having lots of problemswith nvidia until i removed xserver
<dennda> rpedro: Did you report it?
<recon69> xserverglx that is
<chi_> :( pls help me with the cpu-fan speed
<cvd-pr> the first time i installed 8.04 the nvidia worked but then not
<rpedro> no, but heard someone else had the same issue before that new kernel even appeared on update manager here, a couple of days before
<cvd-pr> recon69, and also ubuntu dont remember the monitor settings
<rpedro> dennda: if you file a bug report, can you tell me here please?
<rpedro> so I can confirm too
<recon69> cvd-pr:  you getting any other error messages ?
<aleehk82> does anyone use transmissionbt in hardy?
<dennda> rpedro: I'll check the other kernel first
<dennda> it's quite buggy
<dotech> Sirius's Media Player does not work in Firefox 3 :\
<dotech> hunk of junk
<recon69> cvd-pr:  like unable to load setting daemon?
<cvd-pr> recon69,  its always say  ' enering in low graphics mode etcc'
<bewst> Does anyone know what happened to the "displays" admin tool that was present in Gutsy?
<dotech> their media player is junk, i guess i'll have to get some non-compliant browser to render sirius
<dennda> ah yes
<dennda> the old kernel works way better
<recon69> cvd-pr: what card ? and what driver you using
<Fritzel> how can I change the ownership of vt's 8 and 9 to a specific user?
<emma> Thanks I'm trying to read through it.
<Fritzel> or at least allow that user to launch applications on those vt's
<Fritzel> open gives an access denied erropr
<Fritzel> -p
<recon69> cvd-pr: I using a nv6800, enabled nvidia restriceded driver from admiin->Hardware drivers , removed xserver-glx and it just worked :)
<leche> does anybody have problems with gajim and jabber.linuxlovers.at? im getting disconnected frequently...
<dotech> sick! mozilla-mplayer is what i needed
<dotech> it works now
<cvd-pr> WHy nvidia status = not in use but its enable?
<derspankster> dotech: how'd you get mozilla player working? FF3B5?
<recon69> cvd-pr: no idea. would seem like the driver is not working. so when it tried to start it failed. you might want to reset you xorg.conf using dexorg
<cvd-pr> how i use dexorg?
<cvd-pr> recon69,
<recon69> cvd-pr: but that just hitting it with a stick, hard to say whats wrong . I'v got the command wrong. i'll look it uo
<cvd-pr> ok
<recon69> cvd-pr: what card you using?
<ttl> desperate. need help with upgrade from 6.04 to hardy.  Cannot complete upgrade because out of memory.  Hpw much HD do I need?
<cvd-pr> recon69,  Gforce 4 mx
<rpedro> dennda: you mean the kernel from gutsy?
<dennda> rpedro: no, the one the beta had
<dennda> the one the update brought doesn't
<rpedro> oh k
<emma> define 'chroot environment'
<chi_> ... so pls help!
<rpedro> dennda: cause gutsy was way faster for me than hardy, when it comes to desktop responsiveness, and also any thing flash related now takes 100% cpu causing hardy to even slower for me...
<dennda> rpedro: it's still a beta after all
<rpedro> yes
<ttl> is there any expert on upgrading?
<T1m0thy> Anyone else have an Intel 3945?
<rpedro> but I have a suspicion it's because of the new CFS kernel scheduler. some people have reported some slowness since it was introduced (not on ubuntu)
<ttl> I have a dual boot.  Can I re-install 6.04 without loosing XP?
<Flannel> ttl: there is no 6.04, but yes, you can reinstall whatever Ubuntu version and not lose XP.
<cvd-pr> recon69, ?
<ttl> I have been trying a direct upgrade to hardy but it says I am out of memory
<ttl> flannel: do you know how much HD is required for hardy?
<murkyMurk> ttl what does the command df -H tell you?
<mnemo> ttl: i tried to upgrade before and it said it need 2GB free
<Flannel> ttl: Yeah, two gigs or so for a base install.
<chi_> :( help pls, i need to control my fan-speed
<ttl> ok..then there is somehting deeply wrong
<mnemo> when you run out of HDD during dist upgrade to hrady then the wizard will tell you about it
<murkyMurk> rpedro: 100 cpu is not a heron problem but a firefox problem...maybe rolling back to ff2 from ff3 would cure it..it's available in add/remove
<murkyMurk> ttl: the command to check hard drive free space is df -H
<ttl> thanks.. will try
<cvd-pr> recon69, there?
<recon69> cvd-pr: have you tried sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<mnemo> im trying to complete the "hardware testing" wizard but in the end it just freezes and lshw consumes 100% for a very very very very long time
<cvd-pr> recon69, yes
<cvd-pr> recon69, what is i delete all de xorg.conf?
<slipttees> I wont active desktop effect in my hardy
<slipttees> why ?
<recon69> cvd-pr: was a command  i found that put xorg.conf back to the default. custom xorg.conf files did not help me at all
<Lunks> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Can't load library: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/motif21/libmawt.so
<Lunks> What to do?
<Lunks> Other than creating myself a symbolic link. ;x
<recon69> cvd-pr: cant seem to find it again so not sure of the spelling :(
<recon69> cvd-pr: do you have xserver-glx installed?
<cvd-pr> recon69,  xserver-glx? its not in the repos
<Lunks> xgl, isn't it?
<murkyMurk> recon69: cvd-pr envy
<cvd-pr> envy dont work
<Lunks> If it's for ATI, it'd be xserver-xgl
<cvd-pr> same thing
<recon69> sorry , it's xserver-xgl
<murkyMurk> cvd-pr: envy always *installs* the nvidia driver..next stop is to convince xorg to *use* it..did you disable bulletProofX?
<Lunks> cvd-pr: do you have an ati or nvidia graphics card?
<cvd-pr> nvidia gforece 4 mx
<cvd-pr> murkyMurk, no i dont know how to do it
<cvd-pr> recon69,  it's xserver-xgl is not installed
<Lunks> cvd-pr: hey
<cvd-pr> Lunks, what
<Lunks> if you got nvidia, you don't need xgl
<Lunks> You DON'T.
<murkyMurk> cvd-pr: okay sudo gedit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<recon69> cvd-pr: you dont want to delete, you want a clean default xorg.conf file. hardy apparently does all that stuff automatically now :)
<Lunks> cvd-pr: you just need plain nvidia driver
<chi_> you make teh little jesus cry
<Lunks> murkyMurk: why are you telling him to use XGL? O.o
<murkyMurk> cvd-pr: find the line that lokk slike "FailSafeXServer=/etc/gdm/failsafeXServer" and piut a # in front
<Lunks> He's using NVIDIA!
<cvd-pr> Lunks, i know i use gutsy and all is working
<Niklas_E> anyone know why saa7134-oss ain't in the kernel 2.6.24.12 and 2.6.24.14?
<murkyMurk> Lunks:  dunno what you're talking about
<Lunks> ok, sorry
<Lunks> gtg
<murkyMurk> Lunks: I know
<leche> nvidia + xgl = no!
<cmjphp> does ubuntu 8.04 have support for nvidia cards on the install cd?
<leche> cmjphp, nv yes, nvidia no
<cmjphp> ok thanks
<cvd-pr> murkyMurk, ok done
<cvd-pr> let me do a restart brb
<murkyMurk> cvd-pr: once that comment is added reboot / restart X..YOU WILL GET X ERROR MESSAGES
<murkyMurk> cvd-pr: understand that if you want a desktop, edit xorg using nv.....but try nvidia as it does work with maybe a little tweaking
<Lunks> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Can't load library: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/motif21/libmawt.so
<Lunks> Some help? xD
<void^> where did you get that openjdk build?
<ttl> murk: after df -h I get /dev/hda2 9G available..+ other files have a 498M size and have 1-3% used
<murkyMurk> ttl: cool, plenty of space on your hard drives thenn...what was the exact error message?
<murkyMurk> Lunks: you actually installed java?
<ttl> I run out of memory when I run aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<murkyMurk> ttl: did any of the partition from the df command come back as full?
<ttl> this solution was suggested earlier becase after upgradinf to hardy had not fonts only rectables
<ttl> rectangles
<Everheart> Hi guys, I just upgraded to hardy but I can't manage to login. It seems that my account password is wrong, what could be the cause of this?
<murkyMurk> ahh..how much RAM do you have?
<marcus1> hello all
<ttl> ah...I don't have anymore swap and extended partition
<murkyMurk> low RAM and a full swap will do it
<ttl> I think 1MB
<hmuller> Anyone know where bluetooth-properties stores it configuration settings?
<murkyMurk> ttl: you need to get aquainted with gparted to resize that swap space to at least 1GB
<ttl> i am veyr familiar wiht it
<marcus1> im trying to install eyeOS and am following the gutsy guide they have ..im running heron however.  its saying that after installing php5 from synaptic there should be a folder called apache2-default in /var/ww  but i see no folders there
<ttl> I will add 2GB
<marcus1> www^
<murkyMurk> Everheart: just incase caps lock on?
<marcus1> can someone help me?
<ttl> do I neeed to add an extended parition as well?
<murkyMurk> marcus1: have you installed apache?
<marcus1> i installed the php5 package along with its dependencies..they said that was all i needed..is there more?
<emma> This is messed up -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<murkyMurk> ttl: there is no simple answer there....that isn't a linux thing, it's a harddrive thing..that extended partition might have anything on it
<Everheart> nope murky no caps on
<KRF> marcus1, i dont have that folder, too
<marcus1> according to synaptic apache2 is installed
<murkyMurk> Everheart: you wouldn't have been the first. Sorry, never heard of that ever happening......can you log in from recovery?
<marcus1> a search for apach2 reveals nothing
<murkyMurk> ahh...www isn't a subdirectory of /var  it's under apache somehwere
<murkyMurk> i tthink ;-)
<marcus1> there is an apache folder in /usr/share/perl5  would that be  it?
<marcus1> hmm no www there
<ttl> murky: linux swap as primary partition?
<murkyMurk> ttl
<recon69> marcus1: maybe you should post a link to the guide you using
<marcus1> http://wiki.eyeos.org/HOWTO_Install_eyeOS_on_Ubuntu_Gutsy
<murkyMurk> ttl: no..Really, google for a basic partitioning guide..there are LOTS and it's more than a few lines of text to explain
<bewst> How can I experience the "better autoconfiguration" that supposedly comes with xorg-7.3 and Hardy?
<xtknight> bewst, you probably already are : )
<bewst> All I get is a minimal Xorg file with the wrong driver selected.
<xtknight> my config was fairly vacant to begin with.  so it is autoconfiguring that
<xtknight> bewst, what video card do you have?
<murkyMurk> bewst: sounds like a common experience..nvidia?
<xtknight> ya
<bewst> Let's take the easy case:  Radeon Mobility X300
<Lunks> murkyMurk: java is installed
<xtknight> bewst, and what driver is it selecting
<Adys> Apart from firefox and konqueror, which other browsers are available on ubuntu hh?
<Lunks> libmawt.so is not on motif.. but rather on mawt/libmawt.so
<bewst> Gutsy got the right driver and I got the full compiz treatment
<bewst> xtknight: how can I tell?  xorg.conf doesn't show a driver
<Adys> Im trying to find a lightweight one with a solid rendering engine (webkit would be nice)
<xtknight> bewst, you can open /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<xtknight> Adys, there is a webkit browser out there but it's buggy
<xtknight> ff3 is about as solid as they get
<bewst> xtknight: what do I look for in there?
<Adys> oh, where?
<xtknight> it passes acid3 and everything not sure what you mean
<murkyMurk> Lunks: that seems to be a JDK file..have you installed the JDK or just the runtimes?
<xtknight> Adys, sorry i dont have the link on hand but googling webkit and gtk should get you somewhere
<Adys> aight
<xtknight> is ff mising something?
<bewst> xtknight: "matched ati for the autoconfigured driver"
<xtknight> i tried the webkit browser and safari and i found them fast but still limited, like no adblock etc.  so i went back to ff3
<xtknight> bewst, hmm
<xtknight> bewst, pastebin it if you would
<murkyMurk> bewst: xorg.conf should always show *a* driver...scroll though it to the Device section
<Adys> xtknight:  Well FF is segfaulting, but i prefer the webkit engine anyway
<xtknight> nope not with xorg 7.3 it doenst
<xtknight> sometimes there's no driver there
<xtknight> Adys, well i thought webkit was based off konq.  in any case konq is decent
<alex-weej> webkit is based on khtml
<Adys> Konq just doesnt cut it
<alex-weej> the html widget for konq
<Adys> And indeed, webkit was a fork of khtml
<xtknight> im confused tho what's so good about webkit?  other than it's slightly faster
<alex-weej> i think kde are gonna replace it with qtwebkit in the future though
<Adys> xtknight: Thats about it, its faster :)
<alex-weej> xtknight: it's actually a good API to usre
<murkyMurk> xtknight: never known or seen that't How would X know what driver to use if it isn't in xorg...can't trust bulletproofx to get it right
<recon69> marcus1: would seem you should open apache and see if you web server is activated and setup correctly
<alex-weej> not just an afterthought, like mozembed
<AR`Neatchee> xtknight, FF3 passes acid3?  Not on trunk yet
<alex-weej> Adys: not just that
<bewst> xtknight: OK, I guess i have the right driver.  However, compiz wants to insist on fglrx and won't work without it :(
<AmyRose> Has anyone else had trouble with Synaptic freezing during the applying changes stage?
<xtknight> AR`Neatchee, not sure, i thikn a nightly did
<Adys> Well its slightly less buggy on stable versions than gecko
<xtknight> bewst, hmmm
<xtknight> bewst, well install fglrx/?
<Adys> but thats only very specific stuff
<marcus1> open apache?...in terminal?
<xtknight> bewst, use jockey-gtk, the hardware driver manager
<recon69>  marcus1: use a browser to open localhost and see what you get
<xtknight> murkyMurk, xorg 7.3 dynamically chooses a driver
<marcus1> lol
<marcus1> it says   "It Works!"
<Adys> Though its annoying atm, ff3 is segfaulting and I have to use swiftweasel2 for flash stuff (running 64bit)
<murkyMurk> marcus1: useful for apache basics -> http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=903
<bluefoxx_> im back. dpkg-reconfigure -a *almost* fried my system. i was supposed to run dpkg --configure - a but misread it as -reconfigure[and fried my sys] at anyrate, im back and online again. proof that if you know what you're doing any linux problem can be fixed. just make sure you read things twice before acting
<marcus1> thanks
<xtknight> i dont know if you can get flash on webkit on linux
<xtknight> much less 64bit lol
<recon69> marcus1: how check apache config file and see what dir is the root directory of the web server.
<xtknight> i'll try to find that program for you
<bewst> xtknight: but I don't *want* to use fglrx, which suxxx.  I didn't need it for compiz w/gutsy
<AmyRose> I doubt that Firefox will ever pass Acid 3. The stable version still doesn't pass...
<xtknight> bewst, huh?
<AmyRose> not even acid 2
<xtknight> i thought it always needed fglrx
<Adys> Well I had to compile swiftweasel with 32bit libs
<bewst> xtknight: only on a few ATI cards like the FireGL 5200 that I have in my other laptop (so sad)
<xtknight> Adys, epiph with webkit http://live.gnome.org/Epiphany/WebKit
<murkyMurk> xtknight: but surely only from an open source list? It won't choose nvidia..it can't choose nvidia
<xtknight> murkyMurk, right, only open source
<marcus1> how do i do that recon69 ?
<Adys> AmyRose: the mozilla team isnt worried by acid3. the stable version doesnt pass acid2 because it was released about 2 weeks after acid2
<chi_> hey all, cpu is very hot and FAN-speed is very slow !!! help
<Adys> people just think the acid tests are minor bugs easily fixed...
<xtknight> maybe it was opera that passed acid3 and im mistaken
<bewst> xtknight: it works fine with the opensource driver in Gutsy.
<clarezoe> hi, anyone lost thw wpa_supplicant.conf file? I don't have it any more, but I didn't delete in any case by myself
<AmyRose> xtknight: Opera was the one that did. I know because I have a build of it that does
<hmuller> anyone know offhand where bluetooth-properties stores user settings?
<murkyMurk> xtknight: fine for a server but pretty pants for a desktop
<Adys> xtknight:  thanks for the link im checking it out
<karmelek> hello - i have got next problem - when i print something (odt, doc, pdf etc) my printer (HP 840c) prints about half page and stops printing - it leaves half of a page blank and continue printing on the next sheet of paper - how to fix it?
<AmyRose> Adys: Firefox 2.0 was not released that quickly after Acid2. Firefox was still 1.0.x when I saw Konqueror passing acid 2
<fargiolas> hi, i'm using the new firefox that comes with hardy. as far as i can see it tries to render forms button etc with the current gtk theme but it fails with my dark theme and i have unreadable grey forms with black text. Is there a way to disable gtk integration?
<xtknight> Adys, midori is what i tried also.  http://software.twotoasts.de/?page=midori
<xtknight> but it crashed
<Adys> AmyRose: I'm talking about the gecko engine releases anyway, but heh
<xtknight> i'd try epiph instad
<murkyMurk> fargiolas: no idea but you could always go back to FF2..it's still in add/remove
<murkyMurk> brb
<xtknight> i think there's other qt based webkit software also
<Lunks> murkyMurk: yeah i did installed everything... it was working, but broke on recent updates.
<Lunks> Not sure which.
<chi_> can someone just type my nickname - wanna check highlighting
<xtknight> chi_
<Lunks> It was broke before the last jdk update.
<chi_> thx xtknight
<recon69> marcus1: not sure, look for /etc/apache2/sites-available/default , dont have apache installed myself. you need to find the line "
<recon69> DocumentRoot /var/www/"
<ttl> argiolas su sardu?
<dotech> Sipie works in Hardy for Sirius online
<AmyRose> Adys: I still don't think that Firefox should get any slack there... they had a few years to do this and waited this long when everybody except IE has passed it in stable releases already
<Adys> They said publicly why they weren't worried about Acid3
<marcus1> i see where it says that
<Adys> They want to focus on fixing the important bugs, whether they are present in the acid tests or not
<recon69> marcus1: try find a file called  httpd.conf
<DarkMageZ> failing the Acid tests is a declaration of failing to comply to the standards. this means that firefox fails at being standards compliant...
<xtknight> eh i haven't had browser issues with pages in ages..
<karmelek> knows somebody something about my problem with pronting?
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech you here?
<chi_> lm_sensors on hardy? ??  help !
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony: yep
<marcus1> httpd.conf is blank
<Sergeant_Pony> dotech goto #paste
<recon69> marcus1: well you going to have to consult the doc's on setting DocumentRoot in apache. it in a config file in apache directory somewhere. you need to use the path set by DocumentRoot.
<dotech> Sergeant_Pony: why? there's a pastebin in the topic you can use
<AmyRose> Has anyone else had trouble with Synaptic freezing during the applying changes stage?
<marcus1> okay thanks
<marcus1> ubuntu support is always excellent!
<ttl> when you get a solution to your answers
<recon69> marcus1:  you could try grep -lir "DocumentRoot" *  in the apache directory
<AmyRose> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/192140
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192140 in synaptic "update manager hangs at "applying changes" window" [Undecided,New]
<karmelek> know somebody about problems with hp 840c on hardy?
<xtknight> i compiled a new kernel and now i dont have sound.  i used the same config as my old kernel but just enabled mmiotrace and a couple other options.  any idea what's going on there?
<chi_> wanna increase fan-speed
<chi_> fan is toooo slow
<xtknight> makes no sense to me
<xtknight> i dont understand.  CONFIG_SND is disabled in 2.6.24 as  well.  where does the sound driver come from on hardy?
<murkyMurk> AmyRose: is a sub window waiting for your input? Click 'details' and see what it says
<murkyMurk> xtknight: isn't there something complex with initramfs these days?
<xtknight> dunno
<Lunks> murkyMurk: any more ideas?
<murkyMurk> Lunks: did you install the JDK?
<Lunks> yes
<Lunks> murkyMurk: file is not on motif21/ but on mawt/
<Lunks> that's the only difference afaik
<murkyMurk> Lunks: what was the origianl error again?
<ether_c> has anyone else noticed that compiz treats the "superbar" url dropdown as a separate window in firefox3b5?
<Lunks> murkyMurk: let me 'generate it' again =P
<murkyMurk> Lunks: lol
<Adys> ether_c:  aye
<Lunks> murkyMurk: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Can't load library: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/motif21/libmawt.so
<ttl> murky: I created extended and swap partitions. now  i am running aptitude upgrade-desktop
<Lunks> ether_c: it doesn't treat as a dropdown, indeed
<ether_c> I suppose it's no big deal
<ether_c> but little things like that bug me
<ttl> and computer is resovling dependencies..this is where it got out of memory before
<Lunks> ether_c: here it's not doing anything
<ether_c> I'm not sure if it's by design, or just a bug, but it "zooms in" every time it opens with compiz turned on
<murkyMurk> Lunks: stupid question...you have motif wm installed?
<Lunks> yeah i do
<Lunks> doing locate libmawt.so one of the entries is:
<Lunks> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.05/jre/lib/i386/motif21/libmawt.so
<murkyMurk> ttl: hopefully you have enough RAM/swap for it to complete now
<Lunks> and another one is /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/xawt/libmawt.so
<ttl> 2g of swap
<Lunks> so it's looking a completely different dir, but why? O.o
<murkyMurk> Lunks: link to that then
<murkyMurk> Lunks: who knows..maybe someone hard coded it in?
<Lunks> murkyMurk: it was working before, so I doubt it
<murkyMurk> Lunks: same file, bet it works
<Lunks> yeah, I thought of just linking
<Lunks> but this is weird, indeed
<murkyMurk> Lunks: are they actually tow files or do they link on elsewhere? so.1 and all that jazz
<Lunks> murkyMurk: not sure, let me check
<randomoutburst> has anyone had any sound issues?
<murkyMurk> randomoutburst: had a SBLive! fail and i'm slightly deaf
<bluefoxx> has anyone else found transmission to be freezing and unfreezing constantly?
<slackern> randomoutburst, not sure but after 2.6.24-15 update to kernel my mpd playing from a ntfs partition seems to use alot more cpu
<randomoutburst> humm well i was talking about software mainly
<randomoutburst> for some reason i cant get any sound at all
<murkyMurk> randomoutburst: ah, then no ;-)
<AngryBacon> bluefoxx: who is your isp?
<AcidBreak> AngryBacon: shaw high speed light
<Lunks> murkyMurk: it doesn't work after linking it
<Lunks> well, gotta go
<Lunks> murkyMurk: i'll try coming back here later
<recon69> well, strangely my workspace picker has stopped working
<Lunks> murkyMurk: thanks, and cu! =D
<randomoutburst> maybe the final version will be fixed
<bluefoxx_> wtf?
<murkyMurk> randomoutburst: usual suspect first plugged in, powered on, not muted, no headphones..you'd be surprised how often it's one of them
<randomoutburst> haha yeah for real, i have relatives :)
<randomoutburst> "umm are the speakers on?" "......no....."
<bluefoxx_> girr!
<murkyMurk> lol..so easy to do
<murkyMurk> randomoutburst: so, in your case..all hardware & cables okay?
<randomoutburst> yeah
<bluefoxx> fine. screw the id change-. -
<murkyMurk> randomoutburst: is it a separate soundcard or a builtin?
<randomoutburst> built in
<randomoutburst> im on a laptop
<bluefoxx> so has anyone else found transmission to freeze a lot?
<murkyMurk> bluefoxx: nope, smooth & silky
<slackern> bluefoxx, been running nicely last couple of days for me here too
<bluefoxx> damn. it keeps freezing on me.
<bluefoxx> and can someone cut AcidBreak's connection? its ghosting and unregistered so i cant cut it >. <
<murkyMurk> randomoutburst: system-preferences-sound set them all to Pulseaudio sound server apart from the hardware one at the bottom..usually says alsa
<randomoutburst> ok thanks ill try that
<randomoutburst> when i get a chance
<murkyMurk> right ETQW time
<Meshezabeel> problem with the firefox update (beta 5). When I play a video in youtube, and open a second tab with youtube in it. if I close this second tab down, the video in the first tab suddenly stops and becomes grey
<Fritzel> have the issues with skype been resolved yet on hardy kde4?
<murkyMurk> Meshezabeel: that's a FF or flash problem..hardly Ubuntu's fault
<murkyMurk> l8rs
<Meshezabeel> murkyMurk, it never did this in FFb4
<cvd-pr> yes
<cvd-pr> know work
<pwuertz> Meshezabeel: yes, firefox/flash became very unstable after hardy moved to pulseaudio
<cvd-pr> first i delete all the xorq.conf    , then boot in recoverymode and select repair xserver
<cvd-pr> :-)
<Meshezabeel> pwuertz, but I never did have problems with it until todays update
<recon69> cvd-pr: so is it working?
<cvd-pr> yes is working great now
<pwuertz> Meshezabeel: flashplayer is crashing all the time here
<pwuertz> Meshezabeel: flashplayer + nvidia drivers was bad.. but it's unusable with pulseaudio now
<ether_c> in the 2 years I have used ubuntu firefox + flash has NEVER been stable. ever.
<ether_c> it's just a fact of life.. flash crashes firefox. especially youtube videos
<akk> flash has always been super crashy on some machines, and it's often not obvious why
<akk> I don't see flash crashing much but my mom sees it all the time
<Meshezabeel> pwuertz, I've been using hardy for the past month or so, and have had no problems with flash until firefox was just updated today, now this problem can be repeated every single time
<ttl> anybody familiar with aptitude upgrade-desktop?
<pwuertz> Meshezabeel: all I can tell you is that for my system its like:
<pwuertz> flash+nvidia = bad, flash+pa = bad, flash+nv+alsa = never had a crash
<Meshezabeel> pwuertz, hmm, okay, thanks, I have nvidia too, so who knows. Is there somehow a way to roll back to beta4 of firefox?
<recon69> anyone know how to give the workspace picker a good reset?
<Meshezabeel> recon69, what do you mean by workspace picker, and what problem are you having with it?
<jaffarkelshac> i have been asking this question for a while now, is there anyway to control my lcd birghtness via my terminal, the last two kernal updates has broken that possiblity by keys combinations.
<recon69> "workspace picker" in gnome, lets you pic what workspace you in, Got four workspaces, but when i click on the picker nothing happens
<Meshezabeel> recon69, did you try restarting gnome?
<recon69> ok, it a switcher and not a picker :) "workspace switcher"
<pwuertz> Meshezabeel: about some other problem I've been having for some time.... which nvidia gfx card are you using?
<Meshezabeel> pwuertz, it is a geforce 8600m gt
<pwuertz> Meshezabeel: are you using qt4 applications?
<Meshezabeel> pwuertz, not that i know of anyhow
<ant-> when is hardy released?
<recon69> Meshezabeel: yes, i tried restarting. was having big problems with gnome-setting-daemon before, think that may have broken it somehow. tried removing it from tool bar as well
<Meshezabeel> pwuertz, though I don't know what was written in qt4 and what wasn't
<ant-> anyone know the release date?
<jaffarkelshac> i have been asking this question for a while now, is there anyway to control my lcd birghtness via my terminal, the last two kernal updates has broken that possiblity by keys combinations.
<MadProcessor> ant: end of this month
<Meshezabeel> ant-, look on the main ubuntu website, there is a countdown
<ant-> thx
<pwuertz> lol... when I strace a stuck firefox/flash process, it just segfaults
<jaffarkelshac> hary in 18 days
<pwuertz> Meshezabeel: if you are using a standard ubuntu setup, I guess you haven't encountered qt4 yet
<Meshezabeel> pwuertz, yes, it is just a standard setup, I have installed a few apps such as xchat etc., but I doubt that any of them are qt4
<jester7> did the latest firefox update break flash for you guys?
<Meshezabeel> pwuertz, I have had java problems so I disabled compiz
<Meshezabeel> jester7, yes sort of, that's what I am talking about now ;)
<pwuertz> jester7: for some of us... for me.. flash was broken all the time
<jaffarkelshac> hello
<ether_c> it kind of works..
<jester7> wow
<jester7> it doesn't work for me at all
<Meshezabeel> jester7, for me I can play a youtube video, open a second youtube tab, close this tab, and the flash in my first tab gets greyed out. I then have to close down ff and reopen it again for it to work.
<ether_c> my youtube videos play for exactly one second
<ether_c> and then nothing happens
<ether_c> no crash.. they just stop
<[diablo]> evening
<Meshezabeel> evening [diablo]
<[diablo]> guys anyone having issues booting 2.6.24-15
<jester7> well, i just uninstalled than reinstalled flashplugin-nonfree and it seems to be working fine again
<[diablo]> I'm only able to boot to 14
<recon69> [diablo]: booting fine for me
<[diablo]> mmm
<Meshezabeel> [diablo], no problems for me
<[diablo]> mine stops on no detection of fdcontroller
<[diablo]> odd
<Meshezabeel> jester7, does it work having two youtube videos open in separate tabs and then closing the second tab?
<[diablo]> boots in my KVM too
<[diablo]> but not on my AMD 2600+
<ttl> question on Hardy upgrade
<recon69> anyone else's workspace switcher not working?
<recon69> cause when i turned off desktop effects mine started working again
<jester7> Meshezabeel: nope
<Meshezabeel> jester7, so one of the videos goes greyed out now?
<ttl> after aptitude upgrade-desktop some depndenceies were unresolved. It says libpulsescore5 reccomends pulseaudio ..also score is -1542..what it means?
<jester7> yup
<jester7> but i don't have to restart firefox
<jester7> just close the tabs
<Daisuke_Laptop> well, still no relief for the networking issue...  apparently my wireless interface has been renamed wlan0_rename
<Meshezabeel> jester7, true enough, I only had two tabs open ;)
<Meshezabeel> so who should this bug report be filed with?
<Ramunas> hello, after recent updates, my keyboard is acting weird, when i press the insert key, it puts a ~, and when I press backspace a few times it puts a \ instead of deleting a char
<Ramunas> what the hell is going on?
<Ramunas> this is really weird, and annoying, not really complaining, as its still a test version, I just would like to know how to fix this
<Meshezabeel> Ramunas, how many keyboard layouts are you using?
<Ramunas> I have 2
<Meshezabeel> Ramunas, might be a keyboard mapping issue, I've heard of a similar issue under gutsy, but can't remember how to fix it
<recon69> Ramunas: why would you have 2 keyboard layouts?
<Ramunas> recon69, I use english and Lithuanian layouts
<mezell1> Do the core developers regularly look through launchpad bugs and fix them? There's one that's been on there for over a month that's affecting me, with no comment from a developer.
<akk> mezell1: No, bugs can languish for years.
<recon69> Ramunas: well, you keyboard layout is set in /ect/X11/xorg.conf , not sure how you set two though
<Ramunas> its Option          "XkbLayout"     "us"
<recon69> Ramunas: and also in sys->pref->keyboard
<MTecknology> When I try to open a page in firefox that is supposed to open a pdf reader, i get a big gray box and nothing else
<Ramunas> but sometimes I switch it to Lithuanian via that gnome tool
<mezell1> akk: is there any way to "bump" it? out of the box, you cannot use hardy with ldap. I consider that a fairly high priority bug
<Ramunas> but this is happening on US layout
<akk> mezell1: I wish I knew. I've seen a lot of fairly serious bugs that don't get attention. :(
<akk> mezell1: Right now I can't use hardy for much because it can't see most of its installed fonts, but I don't have much hope of anyone noticing that bug report.
<recon69> Ramunas: what is say for keyboard model?
<Ramunas> Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"
<billisnice> welcome to the jungle
<billisnice> i need my butt kicked for trying pre release software...pain in the butt
<billisnice> lol
<sourcemaker> virtualbox does not work.... I started my windows 2000 converted from vmware yesterday... and the vbox hangs on "Loading windows 2000" screen
<recon69> the squiggly windows are nice but i think i prefer having a working "workspace switcher" , so fancy effects go out the window :)
<DanaG> When I core-dump timidity, why does it not offer to report a crash?
<DanaG> I also get audio dropouts when I close my laptop lid.
<Daisuke_Laptop> evolution-data-server should NOT be keeping one of my cores at 100% at all times :\
<recon69> bye, seems for the moment I have no major issues with hardy :)
<Meshezabeel> Ramunas, if you remove your seconnd layout from system->Preferences->Keyboard, and restart gnome, do you still have this problem?
<Ramunas> Meshezabeel, I'll try that in a second
<heartsblood> this is a noob question I know but is it possible for thunderbird to monitor mailboxes without physically being open?  It does not seem very efficient to dedicate 18MB of ram (the size of the Tbird client) for a mail daemon.
<akk> There are smaller mail notification programs (often they have "biff" in the name)
<heartsblood> biff?
<heartsblood> it seems biff is just a terminal notifier
<heartsblood> ah gnubiff
<HorizonXP> how do I create an ad-hoc wireless network, so my gf can connect her WinXP laptop to the internet through mine
<gregcha117> i have no sound although alsa appears to be working fine what can i do to get my sound back?
<heartsblood> HorizonXP, do you have a wireless router?
 * DanaG uses gnubiff in panel.
<DanaG> Handy.
<DanaG> It quacks when I have new mail; that's a bit amusing.
<HorizonXP> heartsblood: I do not. I'm in residence, the wall jack is tied to my MAC address
<noamsml> It seems that every once in awhile repeat keys just stop working. They begin working again when I change the repeat key delay time (even if I change it back to the old setting)
<heartsblood> DanaG: so I'm noticing.
<noamsml> Anyone got an idea as to what to do?
<heartsblood> HorizonXP, wireless internet isn't as easy to share as you're typical land line.  on your run of the mill 802.3 network a simple cross over cable is all you need to share internet, however wireless has no such 'cross over' cable.  that's why you need wireless base station
<heartsblood> HorizonXP, you can buy a wireless base station and wire configure it use your PC as the gateway
<HorizonXP> so.... what's the point of an ad-hoc wireless connection?
<HorizonXP> and... she's only over for today, not much point in me going thru all that trouble...
<gregcha117> how can i get my sound back?
<DanaG> I'd be able to figure out the fake-AP thingy, but it'd be tricky.
<akk> adhoc is cool! if you have two people with laptops somewhere that doesn't have a net
<DanaG> You'd need a few things: dnsmasq and hostap, I believe.
<DanaG> And you'd need to enable ipv4 forwarding.
<DanaG> Handy hint: even if you don't use Gentoo (I don't!), their wiki can be very useful.  Perhaps there's something there about it.
<DanaG> Odd... when I resumed from sleep, no network drivers were loaded.  Not even the wired one.
<MattyOv> Hi all - I have a problem with my LTSP being deaded on a new install of 8.04. The thin clients just hang after saying negotiation: = size 1024
<zylche> gnome-panel ----  how do I get the minimum size for panels back to 23 pixels?
<gregcha117> my sound is broken can someone please help me ive been coming here for weeks and no ones helped me out
<phoenix5002> I had the Open Source ATI drivers working when I first switched to Hardy, and then I changed to the proprietary drivers, but now I can't get back to the open source ones, can anyone help me?
<redwhitewaldo> how can i figure out whether my camera is set up to work as USB drive?
<slackern> phoenix5002, i had a little tricky problem getting the radeonhd drivers working also but after a little fiddling in xorg.conf i got mine working
<derspankster> redwhitewaldo: plug it in and see if it mounts
<krychek> hi, will this black rectangle thing in firefox3 be fixed in hardy final?
<redwhitewaldo> derspankster: i see camera when i do "lsusb" . what do you mean "see if it mounts"?
<phoenix5002> well the problem is I found a tutorial and I've used it before.  It says to type "glxinfo | grep vendor" and if it says ATI then your good to go, but if it says something else than your libGL.so file was overwritten by fglrx or something.
<phoenix5002> mine says SGI not ATI like it used to
<derspankster> redwhitewaldo: plug it into a usb port if it mounts you see the memory card if it does
<phoenix5002> the problem is the tutorial makes no mention of what to do if this happens, it just assumes u saw ATI and continues
<kumarphilly> when is the release day?
<redwhitewaldo> derspankster: where do i look for "memory card"?
<slackern> phoenix5002, oh hmm maybe not the same problem then, mine was that the autoconfiguration took the ati driver instead of the radeonhd driver so i had to enter it manually into xorg.conf for it to work
<derspankster> redwhitewaldo: do you have a usb cable that connects your camera to your computer?
<redwhitewaldo> derspankster: yes, i do. that's what i'm using now to connect cam to comp.
<phoenix5002> slackern: the proprietary ati drivers sort of "overwrite" the open source ati drivers, has the same driver name
<phoenix5002> slackern: but I've done this before and I just follow that tutorial to reinstall the open source drivers and it works fine, but I usually see ATI for the vendor like it says... but now I see SGI.
<derspankster> redwhitewaldo: got to places>computer : do you see the camera?
<derspankster> turn the camera on too
<slackern> phoenix5002, hmm afraid i have no idea, my x1950pro agp card doesn't even work with the fglrx drivers, took ati from 7.7 to 8.2 version in windows to even get 3d to work on this card, 7.6 was good and 8.3 :P
<heartsblood> DaRk_LoVe_[18f], Turn off the damn invite spam
<heartsblood> retarded bot
<heartsblood> ty
<chi_> hi all, need help with cpu-fan-speed
<heartsblood> LjL, can I ask you something?
<mnemo> i upgraded to latest hardy today and I was a little bit worried something would break for me... but nothing broke and man this new version is just brilliant.. I simply love 8.04, it rocks... so many things have been fixed that I was really hoping for... like my mic now works, skype works with video, compiz works with my 965GM intel gfx card etc etc
<mnemo> ubuntu is awesome!!
<LjL> heartsblood: sure
<heartsblood> LjL, seeing as how you're an op here and in #ubuntu, does that mean you're a high ranking ubuntu community member, or do you actually work for Ubuntu?
<LjL> heartsblood: i'm just a community member who spends too much time on irc :)
<heartsblood> ah
<heartsblood> wondered how that worked
<derspankster> redwhitewaldo: find your camera?
<LjL> heartsblood, PM me the spam that you received please
<heartsblood> I deleted that window, let me find the log
<viator> since i cant get my  broadcom card working with the broken hardy firmware installer id like to try ndiswrapper
<ber> hello
<ber> all
<viator> the windows driver is an exe
<viator> how do i get the files i need extracted from it
<redwhitewaldo> derspankster: no. i'm on xubuntu 8.04 (not ubuntu8.04
<krychek> mnemo: great to hear you like it :)
<derspankster> rewhirewaldo: guess I should have asked. Never even seen xubuntu.
<viator> nevermind i used wine :|
<timing> is it possible to run ff2.0 next to 3.0 for web development?
<timing> apt-get policy shows only one available version of firefox
<viator> ummm whats ndiswrapper called in the repos?
<dotech> so sick
<redwhitewaldo> derspankster: the xubuntu equivalent of Ubuntu's "Places/Computer" shows no usb camera.
<dotech> 3 monitors set up now
<dotech> center monitor is portrait, the side monitors landscape
<redwhitewaldo> viator: maybe ndisgtk
<dotech> i ended up disabling RandR in order to use xinerama to rotate the center display, i'm sure RandR can do it but not sure how
<viator> thats the gui
<viator> its ndiswrapper-common
<redwhitewaldo> viator: was that a test-question? 8-)
<viator> i havent used ndiswrapper in a long time but i have to get wireless working on this ir my wife will kill me
<viator> cause i have to keep stealing the ethernet cord from the printer
<viator> :|
<EdLin> buy an ethernet cable. ;-)
<viator> nah theres only one port there
<viator> in the kitchen
<derspankster> redwhitewaldo: Actually, I haven't tried connecting my camera on 8.04. My desktop is still running Gutsy and the cam connects.
<viator> thats where the printer is
<EdLin> add another router. :-)
<glance> anyone know something about grpid and autofs?
<viator> id need to buy another switch
<clarezoe_> can anyone tell me how to make the wpa_supplicant work with my router?
<viator> but im cheap
<viator> and
<EdLin> just kidding really, wifi is too convenient to want to do what I said
<clarezoe_> I'm using Fonera
<viator> i should have the wireless working on a laptop or whats the point its a light desktop
<EdLin> viator, billgatesify your house and have ethernet ports in every room
<glance> err, nfs and grpid
<viator> haha
<dotech> if i am reading this Ubuntu website correctly, Java does not work in FFX on AMD64 systems?
<dotech> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<atlef> dotech: you need the 32 bit version'
<savvas> dotech: it "works" - on some cases, but it's not yet for all java web apps
<atlef> *of firefox
<atlef> or so i thought
<negge> I have a slight problem with my harddrives. I have to NTFS drives, each time my computer starts I have to double-click the drive icons so that they will mount. The problem is that the mount point changes all the time, everytime I reboot a "_" gets added to the end of the disk name
<negge> how can I solve this?
<dotech> atlef, savvas: thanks, i'll have to look into getting the 32 bit
<negge> I tried copying the lines from my Kubuntu 7.10 /etc/fstab file and pasted them to the new one but it didn't work.
<Moe|Joe> hey anyone know what is a good idea...installing the current beta then upgrade to final via updater wen it gets released
<Moe|Joe> or install 7.10 then upgrade via updater final 8.04 gets released?
<negge> Moe|Joe IMO the beta version works pretty good (using it right now) so if you want to get the feeling of the new version before the final is released then try it out
<Moe|Joe> yeh
<Moe|Joe> wud any problems arise if i just do a network update
<Moe|Joe> instead of doing a fresh format?
<negge> are you using 7.10 now or?
<Moe|Joe> nah
<Moe|Joe> im on my vista box atm
<negge> aah
<Moe|Joe> which is a mac mini
<Moe|Joe> lol
<negge> well if you're gonna install Ubuntu you'll need to shrink one of your partitions to get some free space (if you still want to keep Vista that is...)
<Moe|Joe> yeh
<Moe|Joe> i just got vista setup with sp1 now on my laptop
<Moe|Joe> but thats why i was asking
<Moe|Joe> if i wud have to format wen final 8.04 comes out
<negge> Moe|Joe no you can keep your Vista installation
<Moe|Joe> yeh
<Moe|Joe> i was gona either dualboot the beta or 7.10 release
<negge> yeah
<Moe|Joe> but if i do a network upgrade from the beta to final
<Moe|Joe> wud any error arise?
<googlah> hey guys, just deleted kdm and now gdm wont start as default. anybody know how to solve this?
<Moe|Joe> i wud hope not lol
<negge> Moe|Joe doubtfully
<Moe|Joe> bargin :)
<Moe|Joe> also
<Moe|Joe> ati drivers for 8.04?
<Peaker> hey, I have been using hardy for a week or so I think, and its keyboard layout switching seems broken. Anyone else uses multiple keyboard layouts?
<Moe|Joe> just got this laptop and it has an ATi card in it...and only ever used nvidia on ubuntu myself
<googlah> i have no login screen graphic.. so
<Peaker> keyboard switching from english->Hebrew or back via keyboard keys does not seem to work
<negge> Moe|Joe ATI works just fine, I have ATI myself. When you start Ubuntu for the first time you'll be prompted to install the ATI drivers automatically
<Moe|Joe> kk
<Moe|Joe> thanks :)
<Moe|Joe> now to find my beta disc
<Moe|Joe> lol
<negge> I got the latest daily build, worked like a charm:)
<Moe|Joe> latest build of the beta?
<atlef> Moe|Joe: yes
<Moe|Joe> where from?
<Moe|Joe> or is tht the one from the site?
<atlef> Moe|Joe:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<Moe|Joe> hmm
<Moe|Joe> how old is the beta cd on the net? compared to the daily build?
<Flannel> Moe|Joe: Beta was released two and a half weeks ago
<Moe|Joe> ah i see
<Flannel> Moe|Joe: but if you install the beta and then do updates, you'll be up to the daily
<Moe|Joe> yeh
<Moe|Joe> but thts like 300megs worth of updates
<Moe|Joe> rather download whats there in a iso
<Moe|Joe> seeming i cant find my beta disc
<Moe|Joe> lol
<smallfoot-> put wine 0.9.59 in repo! plz
<rsk> smallfoot-: it's already uploaded
<smallfoot-> why it dont come to me? :(
<rsk> casue the repos are in freeze i think atm
<rsk> should come anytime now
<smallfoot-> oh :(
<smallfoot-> minutes? hours? day?
<N3WFI3> :p
<Black_Magic> Where is the guy that said ATI Raedon Xpress 200M works great for him i want to know his configureation :P
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-30
<rww> Kangarooo: lv.ubuntu.com isn't a server, as far as I can tell.
<Kangarooo> but i will not wait 3 days for download someking update
<rww> lv.archive.ubuntu.com, maybe?
<Kangarooo> then mirror server
<Kangarooo> repository.. packages ... updates from where come? wait..
<rww> Kangarooo: lv.archive.ubuntu.com does mirror jaunty, and is in the middle of a mirror update right now.
<rww> Kangarooo: so if you wait a few hours, it should be up to date
<Kangarooo> ftp.linux.edu.lv in software sources but when downloading list it says lv.archive.ubuntu.com
<Kangarooo> hmm well ok
<Kangarooo> :)
<Kangarooo> so now is first mirror updates for jaunty transmitting to latvia?
<schierbeck> okay, i've downgraded to 7.2.079-1ubuntu5, and i'm no longer getting the error messages, but i'm still unable to turn syntax highlighting on...
<schierbeck> this is really weird...
<Kangarooo> wow.. how can u downgrade?
<rww> Kangarooo: It's possible that this is the first time since the Beta came out, yes
<Kangarooo> aah ok :)
<schierbeck> Kangarooo: i disabled all 3rd party repos, did an update and reinstalled the vim packages
<Kangarooo> from 9.04?
<schierbeck> nope, just a few packages
<Kangarooo> but this channel is for 9.04
<Kangarooo> no ?
<cyphermox> schierbeck, you reinstalled which packages?
<schierbeck> cyphermox: vim-gnome and its dependencies; vim-runtime, vim-common and vim-gui-common
<cyphermox> heh, weird indeed
<schierbeck> yup
<Kangarooo> you are trying to get 9.04? download iso and when booting upgrade option maybe?
<schierbeck> i'll try renaming my dotfiles and see if something works
<carl0s-> which java vm should I use? Is one better than the rest? It's to run ps3 media server.
<cousteau> do you mean, which jre? I'm using 6.12 and works nice
<Kangarooo> i have 1gb ram very old laptop.. how much swap shoul i put?
<cousteau> and I'm on Hardy XD
<Kangarooo> if ill put 2gb swap will it work faster?
<Aggro> Kangarooo: From my experience, it is best not to use swap at all.
<Aggro> Kangarooo: If you have no swap and you run out of memory, kernel starts to shoot down processes to release memory
<carl0s-> I guess a jre sounds right.. choices I have are gij, kaffe etc. I am trying gij-4.3
<rww> Aggro: on 1GB of RAM, that's probably not smart
<Aggro> kangaroo, if you have swap and you run out of memory, computer just becomes really slow
<Kangarooo> hmmm cool ok.. so will 1gb ram be good to run firefox with many many tabs and netbeans?
<JonCharge> Can anyone here set importance on the bugtrracker?
<cyphermox> Aggro: depends how important your processes are :)
<rww> JonCharge: ask in #ubuntu-bugs
<Kangarooo> yeees i hate that and i thought maybe its becouse i put too low swap
<JonCharge> k
<Aggro> 1gb, I run ltsp server and had 2 users on a computer with that much memory. And also virtualbox
<calc> alteredud: hmm?
<Kangarooo> Aggro: without swap?
<Aggro> yes, without swap
<JonCharge> rww, all silent, I'll ask again later as well.  :)
<JonCharge> in -bugs
<Kangarooo> but ive read 1 year ago that swap i what makes linux faster.. ? or has better swap then windows..
<rww> JonCharge: just stick around in there. It takes a while sometimes
<JonCharge> k
<Kangarooo> or something like that.. but definetly that linux needs swap.. well i have never tryd without swap
<Aggro> Kangarooo: That might have been cache you have been reading about. Swap doesn't make computer faster, it makes it slower.
<Aggro> Kangarooo: Only advantage from swap is that you can consume more memory that you really have.
<tremby> since upgrading one of my machines can't resolve hostnames. or rather, it can resolve them with host or dig but /can't/ with ping or with a browser etc. i watched wireshark and no packets go out when i try to ping -- there's no output and i have to control-c. what might be wrong?
<Kangarooo> omfg - we need to tell every one that
<PhotoJim> You can run Linux without swap, but there is little point.  disk space is cheap, and swap can be a godsend in the situation that you do run out of physical RAM.
<tremby> i should mention that the other machines on the network are fine, and the settings look the same
<calc> if you run without swap you might want to tweak the knob to not allow overcommit of memory either
<calc> i can't recall what it is named as I haven't used it in a couple years
<Kangarooo> well with partitioner using live cd i can make later swap right>?
<Aggro> PhotoJim: My computer becomes so slow that I often have to reset it to recover when I run out of memory. Which is why I prefer a few dead processes.
<Aggro> Kangarooo: I think it is easier to disable than enable it later.
<PhotoJim> Aggro: for that circumstance, it might make sense, but solving the memory leakage problem or increasing physical RAM, if you are just running more stuff than the RAM can handle, are better long-term solutions.
<bsnider> PhotoJim, swap is slower than physical ram and there are those of us that won't run out of it
<Kangarooo> ou i have idea
<PhotoJim> bsnider: yup, definitely slower.  and your call.
<Kangarooo> swap in start of the physical disk..
<Kangarooo> that will be faster :)
<Kangarooo> for swap..
<Kangarooo> no?
<PhotoJim> marginally.
<tremby> Kangarooo: what's your use case? my swap extremely rarely gets used
<calc> PhotoJim: should be a lot faster than eg the end of the disk
<bsnider> it's slower regardless
<calc> generally first of disk is ~ 2x as fast as end of disk
<calc> still a lot slower than ram though
<PhotoJim> calc: yes, but you have to consider that your system is using the rest of the disk too.  the most important information should be at the beginning of the disk.
<Kangarooo> ? use case? if i understand correctly then for what yes? firefox many tabs and netbeans ruby on rails
<PhotoJim> calc: and in a memory-poor system that might be swap, but in a memory-rich one that won't be.
<calc> i have some in swap even on 4GB with only 940M used
<Kangarooo> and maybe latter some perverse programms :)
<bsnider> i didn't use swap on a 2gb system
<calc> PhotoJim: i setup my system with swap first, small root/home/etc partition (16GB) then all the rest for random crap storage
<calc> PhotoJim: so pretty much all of swap and regular running stuff is in the first 20GB of the disk
<Kangarooo> wise
<PhotoJim> calc: I usually put my swap at the end of the disk out of habit, but I recently deployed a RAID1 system where I put the swap at the beginning of the disks.  We'll see if it helps.  :)
<calc> PhotoJim: iirc my disk does ~ 100MB/s at the beginning and ~ 50MB/s at the end, both of which is more than order of magnitude slower than ram
<calc> i just have a laptop drive though, desktop drives should be faster
<PhotoJim> calc: yup, but the relative difference isn't likely too much.
<Kangarooo> i have motherfucking old portable yakumo from germany with german chipset and it had windows and i put gos at end then linux mint instead of gos and now xubuntu couse year ago i remember xubuntu was really faster but i f**ed somehow system so yesterday with live cd i deleted all linux put windows from start to end and put xubuntu in start of disk
<carl0s-> is there a firewall on by default in jaunty ? my torrents are working.. port appears to be open.
<Kangarooo> WOW how is possible 100MB/s?
<Kangarooo> how much rpm :D
<carl0s-> iptables -L shows nothing except ACCEPT, which looks good.
<calc> Kangarooo: seagate momentus 7200.4 500GB drive
<Kangarooo> 7200 ? e? 100mb/s?
<bsnider> carl0s-, it is permissive out of the box
<calc> Kangarooo: yea the new seagate 7200rpm drive
<calc> Kangarooo: on a running system it ranges around 95MB/s from hdparm
<Kangarooo> noo you are lieing :)
<calc> Kangarooo: i think it would probably be 100MB/s or so if i wasn't actually running stuff on the drive a tthe same time
<josh-l> how can I check if I have x86_64 firefox installed?
<Volkodav> it will you
<calc> Kangarooo: i'm pretty sure its the fastest laptop hd available (non-ssd)
<Volkodav> tell*
<josh-l> Volkodav: what will tell me
<carl0s-> bed time. thanks for help, done good :)
<Volkodav> the About thing on firefox
<josh-l> there are more than one
<Volkodav> josh-l are u running a 64 bit system ?
<josh-l> yes
<Volkodav> then you have firefox 64 bit installed
<Kangarooo> how many think i should put swap at start of disk? sai aaaaigh :)
<calc>  Timing cached reads:   3670 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1836.39 MB/sec
<calc>  Timing buffered disk reads:  286 MB in  3.02 seconds =  94.82 MB/sec
<josh-l> Volkodav: not necessarily i dont think
<calc> thats on a running system though
<josh-l> ive installed seperatley
<Kangarooo> ok no one
<Kangarooo> how many think i should not use swap?
<calc> Kangarooo: if you have no swap... you have no hibernate
<calc> so if you are using a laptop you should have swap on it :)
<Kangarooo> and is hibernate faster starting?
<bsnider> josh-l, how did you install it?
<calc> Kangarooo: hibernate allows you save the state of your system with it turned off
<josh-l> bsnider: i installed 3.1 via a ppa repo
<calc> Kangarooo: its useful for desktops too, but is really needed on laptops imho
<Kangarooo> ihave read it also starts faster with hibernate then just start
<calc> the speed of hibernate start depends on how much ram you have and how fast your disk is
<calc> it reads the memory off the disk to restore the system
<calc> eg 4096MB/100MB/s = 41s to restore
<josh-l> bsnider:  should firefox 3.1 be faster than 3.0 noticably? because i almost feel like its slower. thats why i'm wondering if its the 64bit version or not.
<bsnider> josh-l, i386 debs won't install on a 64 bit system. -all- debs will, but i don't thinkt hat applies here
<bsnider> ff 3.1 is mega-fast
<Mulder> is it really?
<Mulder> felt the same to me
<bsnider> well it's different here
<calc> _all_ debs are non-architecture files, so firefox should not have binaries in an all deb
<josh-l> bsnider: ok becuase its def. not faster than 3.0 on here it actually feels slower
<Mulder> xserver 1.6 feels faster than 1.4
<calc> josh-l: may depend on what they have the fsync() call set to
<calc> there are options (aiui) in firefox to disable it
<calc> i'm not sure what the default is on 3.1
<Mulder> with compiz at least.
<josh-l> calc: sorry i dont understand what you just said...
<Kangarooo> so whats more important to be in start of disk.. ? swap or / ?
<bsnider> images load instantly. javascript is faster, you name it and ff 3.1 does it faster than 3.0
<matrixblue_> sup?
<Kangarooo> nothiun drinking beer watchin game
<josh-l> bsnider: why is it not for me... 3.0 is at least as fast if not faster here
<matrixblue_> cool
<JonCharge> I have not had any jaunty updates in a few hours, we are not in a freeze are we?
<josh-l> calc: what do you mean
<bsnider> no, i've already eaten supper, thanks
<calc> josh-l: fsync() causes file writes to hit disk before it returns, which can slow down firefox if is run on an ext3 partition, there is an option to disable fsync() in some versions of firefox as far as i know, but i don't know what the default is on 3.1
<josh-l> calc: how about on ext4... which is what i'm running on
<bsnider> yeah, i'm using it on ext4/xfs
<matrixblue_> my pidgin keeps crashing, I ran it in debug and the last message I got before a segmentation fault was something about DNS
<calc> josh-l: oh no idea why it would seem slow on ext4
<matrixblue_> dns[19470]: Oops, father has gone, wait for me, wait...!
<matrixblue_> Segmentation fault
<bsnider> josh-l, what if you run it out of a new user account?
<josh-l> alright i'm doing something radical... i think i may have messed things up somehow... i'm reinstalling
<josh-l> bbl
<afallenhope> hey anyone else have issues with the installer?
<QPrime> pwnguin: thanks.  will check it out - I was afk for a little while
<afallenhope> the installer freezes at Keyboard Layout xubuntu amd64 desktop
<matrixblue_> ne one have any idea what's wrong with pidgin?
<josh-l> anyone happen to know where kernel 2.6.29 for jaunty deb is? i forgot
<Mulder> err
<bsnider> josh-l, did you try it out of a new user account or not?
<matrixblue_> When my MSN account is disabled it works
<Mulder> id be very surprised if 2.6.29 is in the repo at all
<josh-l> bsnider: yeah same thing
<josh-l> Mulder: theyre not in a repo
<Kangarooo1> yeah
<josh-l> but i require it for my laptop, and i'm about to do a reinstall... so i want to know where it is
<Kangarooo1> im using pidgin i just got disconected..
<Kangarooo1> i know whats wrong with pidgin
<bsnider> why do you require it for your laptop?
<Kangarooo1> its wrong
<Kangarooo1> :)
<Volkodav> ubuntu64
<josh-l> bsnider: long story, but i cant shutdown/reboot without it
<matrixblue_> kangarooo1 what's wrong with it?
<Kangarooo1> its wrong :)
<Kangarooo1> but actually i also had disconection..
<matrixblue_> kangarooo1, seriously I need this fixed. It's been bothering me for a few weeks now
<matrixblue_> and it only affects my Jaunty installations
<Kangarooo1> update..
<Kangarooo1> i dont know then
<matrixblue_> kangarooo1: did that
<Mulder> josh-l, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<matrixblue_> Does anyone here use pidgin with MSN in jaunty?
<ddd707> Noob question... regarding the notification area. Is there a way to adjust color/backround etc?
<Kangarooo1> ok so im installing xubuntu and now im at partition place..
<Kangarooo1> should i use swap on laptop and in witch side? start or slowes side?
<Kangarooo1> wtf? how its possible that im with 2 nicks?
<Kangarooo1> pidgin bug?
<crdlb> I believe pidgin has a "feature" where it doesn't tell you that it had to use an alternate nick
<Kangarooo1> but its somekind goust..
<Kangarooo1> i was disconected.. pidgin did that or irc server?
<crdlb> Kangarooo1: could be pidgin, or it could be network connection problems
<crdlb> you can ghost the old nick with '/msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password>'
<Kangarooo1> i have motherf&&& internet with secure against loses with many servers or routers or somthing ...
<dtchen> err, what?
<quentusrex> I'm noticing that an nfs entry in /etc/fstab isn't auto mounting on boot
<quentusrex> is there a known issue?
<quentusrex> or maybe I have a config set wrong...
<quentusrex> running 'sudo mount -a' after boot mounts it properly...
<ddd707> hmm looking through the beta, must be blind, where are the notification preferences ?
<stephenr82> can you compare  http://tiny.cc/JZwK6  and http://tiny.cc/b1qF5
<stephenr82> one has a bolder font than the other
<stephenr82> its only started happening since i went to jaunty
<stephenr82> how can i fix it? in the cmd line i just do ctrl - and it sorts it, but for guis i dunno
<digitaloktay> hi
<digitaloktay> i am using new wave as theme but the menus on firefox or openoffice are unreadable
<timo1> Any luck with pulsaudio ?
<imachine> timo1, 'srong with it ?
<imachine> (my issues have gone away, it seems, after backing up evolution and removing ~/.gconf and ~/.gnome*
<timo1>  imachine:there were some issues with it and using high cpu, and no sound some times. I thout every one knew
<imachine> I had that
<imachine> timo1, but it seems it's gone now.
<imachine> I'll look into it.
<dtchen> timo1: they should be resolved already. if you're still experiencing the symptoms, please file bugs and let me know.
<timo1>  imachine:have there been updates...i havent boot into it in ages
<dtchen> (i spent the better part of a week fixing them.)
<timo1> dtchen thank you
<imachine> timo1, dunno; like I said I removed my gnome settings cause 4.5.0 qt apps read them, and read incorrect dpi.
<timo1> dtchen your kernel was great ;-)
<imachine> ever since I have not experienced the problem, but it could just as well be coincidence.
<imachine> man it sucks there's no 24/7 chinese restaurant over here
<imachine> I'd be all over it
 * timo1 off to try pulseaudio 
<QPrime> pwnguin: ...and it was said unto QPrime by pwnguin, "verily, install libdrm-nouveau1 and all will be well".  And so it was done.   And sprung forth a veritable bounty of FLOSS goodness onto QPrime dual monitor setup.  And it was good.
<JonCharge> I wanted to ask here, but instead I have asked on lpad, here is my question...
<JonCharge> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/65835
<QPrime> pwnguin: thank you.  I'm guessing that bug track on launchpad?  I'll take a look for it.  thanks again!
<ali1234> you know nouveau has no 3d acceleration right?
<QPrime> ali1234: yes, but I'm willing to test with it.  tired of the nvidia stance.
<QPrime> ali1234: atm the nouveau driver is giving me better initialization and 2D results than nv so thats an improvement right there.
<ali1234> sure. and the fact that nv driver is basically run by nvidia also sucks :/
<QPrime> ali1234: I've been thinking of an ati purchase just as a protest against nvidia.  but I want a little more than talk from ati on the open driver side of things.  we'll see what happens I guess.
<bsnider> QPrime, as a protest against nvidia...that's mind-boggling
<imachine> get intel
<imachine> intel rocks best in opensource.
<imachine> however, even the X4500 is not so great.
<QPrime> imachine: yeah, but... its an intel!
<imachine> but it'll prolly get there.
<QPrime> exactly. :(
<imachine> anyway, afaik ati sucks just as much.
<bsnider> QPrime, all the work they've done to provide their customers with an experience that's comparable with Windows, and you want to protest them.
<ali1234> ati? might as well just chuck the whole computer in the bin
<imachine> and even with the minor issues nvidia had a while ago, it still works quite well
<QPrime> intel just announced a new gpu spec... again, we'll see
<QPrime> ali1234: not fond of ati huh?
<QPrime> bsnider: hey, you do what you can right? :(
<bsnider> ingrate
<QPrime> bsnider: look, the drivers are reasonable... its the internal policies that I have an issue with... yes I understand that IP issues with the technology, but I *need* to see more movement to FLOSS from nvidia.
<QPrime> bsnider: hopefully that was sarcasm. :P
<bsnider> it wasn't, i assure you
<imachine> there's a chance once neavaou or whatever you spell it gets enough attention and work, nvidia will release their drivers fully opensource.
<QPrime> bsnider: well then we are on different sides of the isle on this one.
<bsnider> they ahd to replace the entire 3d stack in mesa because it's garbage. do you think that was easy?
<ali1234> the nv driver is maintained by nvidia employees
<imachine> tbh, they just as well might come to an agreement with ati, as they're the only players taht count and keep their stuff closedsource.
<ali1234> what more do you want?
<imachine> seal the deal with amd and say: we can make it work, we'll both release our stuff opensource.
<imachine> at the same time.
<imachine> sorted!
<QPrime> bsnider: and the reason they could do it was because its was open source.  end of argument.
<bsnider> that makes no sense at all
<ali1234> intel has the most open drivers imo
<ali1234> they actually give out the hardware docs as well as the source
<QPrime> ali1234: specifically to build mindshare.
<QPrime> ali1234: and I'm fine with that
<QPrime> bsnider: Like I said... different worlds my friend.
<Aggro> how is the pulseaudio started on ltsp client machine? I think it is crashing.
<Aggro> If not crashing, it shuts down and does not restart
<Aggro> manual restart does not seem to help either, it can't be connected after that
<bsnider> QPrime, does it make a difference to you that the nouveau devs have already said they don't need document drops from nvidia?
<QPrime> machine: there's a chance once neavaou or whatever you spell it gets enough attention and work, nvidia will release their drivers fully opensource.  <--- thats my hope as well or at least ease up on the IP stranglehold.
<crdlb> anybody saying HW specifications wouldn't help is lying :)
<bsnider> nvidia is not responsible for the "IP stranglehold"
<crdlb> I don't doubt that they can get it done through reverse engineering though
<bsnider> crdlb, they already revenged the stuff because the nvidia driver has been around so many years
<QPrime> bsnider; no.. because the lack of documentation has historically stood in the way.  Their personal feelings on this are are result of where they are now.  Things could be 3-5 years further along if there was documentation.
<bsnider> no they wouldn't
<bsnider> because of all of the problems with opengl on linux
<QPrime> bsnider: BS!  thats one of their claims.  3rd party IP NDA.
<imachine> it'll come to sense.
<imachine> unless they want intel to take the market.
<imachine> opengl is opengl
<imachine> tbh, I had great exp with intel.
<imachine> and the next laptop I'd be getting, ideally would be with X4500HD or whatever that comes out from intel's backyard.
<crdlb> they've been screwing up recently though
<imachine> checkd it out on youtube, even some games run prety smooth with the 4,5k
<imachine> had some issues on old intel cards.
<syockit> didn't they say the same thing about nvidia having to have to fully open their drivers, some years ago? man, this is getting like year of the linux thing
<imachine> but the new ones, rock.
<bsnider> until gem, which made it into the 2.6.28 kernel, there was no hardware generated opengl on linux, so no, opengl isn't opengl. it's not that simple
<syockit> i mean year of desktop linux
<imachine> bsnider, oh?
<imachine> well I'm not that much of a follower.
<syockit> you mean till gem, opengl on intel wasn't hardware accelerated?
<bsnider> that's correct
<bsnider> it was never hardware-accelerated on linux
<bsnider> ever. ever. ever
<QPrime> bsnider: a functional FLOSS nvidia driver would have spurred on movement in these fronts years ago.  are you seriously saying otherwise?
<bsnider> unless you used the nvidia blob which has its own memory manager
<imachine> that sounds weird.
<imachine> oh
<imachine> :)
<bsnider> that's why nvidia's driver was necessary, because linux graphcis has always been garbage
<imachine> well, using radeondrm+dri that worked well with opengl
<crdlb> that's exaggerating a bit ...
<crdlb> some OpenGL is possible without a memory manager
<crdlb> but yes, mesa was not ready to be the platform for a world-class driver
 * QPrime thinks bsnider has a particular fetish for Nvidia. and its closed drivers.
<bsnider> QPrime, so now it's nvidia's reponsibility to fix mesa? they have nothing to do with mesa. and they have to fix it?
<imachine> well, we'll see how gem works out.
<imachine> and once nvidia moves to gem, and so ati, and so intel.
<imachine> and we'll see how it kicks in :)
<crdlb> it's nvidia's responsibility to release specs and fund open source drivers for their hardware
<QPrime> bsnider: never said it was... but the number of nvidia gpus out there on linux boxes would have pushed it much further along much faster.
<imachine> crdlb, I guess it's about keeping some "secrets" from their competitors.
<bsnider> crdlb, an open source driver would have suffered from mesa's longstanding flaws
<imachine> so like I said, the moment ati kicks in, and everything works out.
<imachine> ;]
<QPrime> bsniderL an open source driver would have made it much more appealing to resolve those issues!
<crdlb> bsnider: then they should have helped fix them
<crdlb> or just not bother at all
<imachine> and improve other.
<imachine> etc.
<imachine> dunno
<imachine> we'll see.
<imachine> it crowd's on. lates!
<bsnider> right, they shoud have fixed them, even though they didn't cause them hahaha
<bsnider> whatever
<imachine> bsnider, guess you never developed any software ;]
<crdlb> in the long term, their contribution of a proprietary video driver is useless
<imachine> you all spread fudd.
 * imachine &
<crdlb> except, I guess as a black box to use in reverse engineering
<bsnider> i have found it very useful, myself
<imachine> and an operating system that can use opengl "like windows"
<QPrime> look seriously, I'm DONE with nvidia... its open source or get the hell out of the way.  there are other companies that will support the FLOSS push.  nvidia either joins the party or gets pushed to the side.  period.
<imachine> relax
<imachine> I use whatever works.
 * imachine owns a compal laptop el80, geforce go 7600
<imachine> works ok.
<imachine> just overheats a bit.
<bsnider> QPrime, the nouveau driver is further along than the open source ati driver. it will have gallium3d and kms by the end of the year
<crdlb> lol, that's funny
<BluesKaj> QPrime , what's your nvidia problem...I just got back
<QPrime> BluesKaj: FLOSS discussion :(
<bsnider> he's annoyed that their driver works and the open source graphics drivers are garbage
<BluesKaj> sry , not gamer FLOSS ?
<imachine> bsnider, woa, gallium sounds nice!
<bsnider> imachine, yeah and it's only, uh, 10 years late!
<QPrime> Free Libre Open Source
<Mulder> open source ati driver has 3d rendering
<Mulder> hardware accelerated.
<bsnider> yeah, software rendering. fake rendering
<Mulder> it's hardware.
<Mulder> at least for R300
<QPrime> bsnider: dude, seriously... you miss (or mis-construe) my point.
<imachine> bsnider, relax ;P 10 years ago people barely thought about running linux as a desktop
<Mulder> oh i should butt out of the conversation. now it's just getting confusing
<bsnider> you're trashing the only company that rewarded their customers by producing a fully-functional graphics driver
<imachine> anyway
<imachine> you guys flame away.
<imachine> lates
<QPrime> bsnider: I'm trashing the internal policy decisions... and those policy decisions directly affect me as a paying customer.
<BluesKaj> yeah , I have an onboard ati graphics , which i disabled in the BIOS , so i can use the nvidia 7600GT that I bought from a friend ...it works well , but ati isn't holding up it's end on the linux fglrx drivers
<bsnider> by giving you a a working driver
<QPrime> yeah... lets move to offtopic if you want to discuss further, not cool in the main channel :(
<Mulder> BluesKaj, they've done pretty well though
<exco> my wlan card is called eth4 ... but shouldn't it be wlan0? (does it matter?)
<Mulder> exco, not terribly much no
<BluesKaj> Mulder , are finally up to date ?
<BluesKaj> is ati
<Mulder> BluesKaj, featurewise probably still lag behind windows driver, but they do same day product/driver releases now
<BluesKaj> really ? ...that's news :)
<Mulder> and the X developers ahve been granted access to see the 3d specs , which is what made 3d acceleration in the open source driver much quicker
<bsnider> Mulder, when was this? when were devs granted access to all 3d specs?
<BluesKaj> right , I wonder if ati realizes how many ppl with their products are switching to linux or at least dual booting
<Mulder> bsnider, a while ago?
<Mulder> bsnider, check phoronix forums
<Mulder> there would've been a write up about it
<Mulder> just earlier radeon models, like 300 up to maybe 500 or 600
<Mulder> the opensource ati driver on my machine has had decent 3d support since a month or so after 8.10
<bsnider> i think they released documentation only in january, and whether that's comprehensive is another issue
<BluesKaj> we have 6 other computers in this household atm , that run vista , now everyone is afraid of the conficker C worm that's supposed to start doing damage again on Apr 1st..I keep telling everyone that I'll be installing linux on their corrupted pcs on Apr 2nd
<Mulder> development by the X team on 3d definitely took place before jan
<Mulder> i'm pretty sure i remember an announcement on phoronix saying certain X developers got a look in
<bsnider> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzAxNg
<bsnider> january 26 of this year
<bsnider> for the newer hardware
<Mulder> that's R600/700
<Mulder> R300 came earlier
<QPrime> Mulder: between ati and intel there is some measure of hope for decent OSS co-operation.
<JorgeJorgesson> I just upgraded to 9.04 and my ATI 3D acceleration works fantastic....with one exception, youtube and flash video.  I have the driver installed but it won't playback the videos
<bsnider> well 3d programming for old junk isn't as important
<Mulder> ...
<QPrime> bsnider: but it is usually easier to implement.
<Mulder> QPrime, yes, and when it suits them (eventually) nvidia will join the party
<QPrime> Mulder: they will be forced to play ball (at least documentation wise).  agreed.
<JorgeJorgesson> do I need to download the Flash driver from Adobe?
<jcgeuze> hello, did a fresh install of 9.04 beta on my hp laptop.. sound now doesnt work. always has worked with 8.04/8.10 . how can i troubleshoot this?
<Kangarooo> wiiii i have xubuntu 9.04 :)
<Aggro> jcgeuze: Perhaps related to program called pulseaudio
<bsnider> documentation isn't needed from nvidia, as everything is already reverse engineered
<ali1234> bsnider: except tv out
<exco> another question - if I manually setup an ip, subnet, gateway and dns through network manager for a network card (my mobile phone) why doesn't that get obeyed?
<QPrime> JorgeJorgesson: check the jaunty repositories... they non-free installer should be there.  you can also try Gnash (free) but I'm not sure how it compares feature for feature with the non-free version these days.
<bsnider> all nouveau needs is programming manpower and testing hardware
<QPrime> bsnider: and new gpu releases?
<JorgeJorgesson> QPrime: I have the nonfree driver installed already
<jcgeuze> Aggro: i've done some tests with aplay, card is detected, and not muted.. still i dont hear anything..  pulseaudio works on top of alsa right?
<QPrime> JorgeJorgesson: do you have the firefox plugin or the correct codecs?  what happens when you try and view a you tube video?
<Aggro> jcgeuze: I don't know much, but I'm having problems with pulseaudio shutting down after an minute of sound usage
<JorgeJorgesson> QPrime: It says that I don't have the correct Flash Program to view the video
<Aggro> shutting down or crashing, can't figure it out
<BluesKaj> JorgeJorgesson, download the flashplayer here: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ , then extract it , open the folder and copy the libflashplayer.so file to your /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins file
<jcgeuze> Aggro: ok, i think my problem is at a lower level..  your audio works with aplay tests?
<QPrime> JorgeJorgesson; also, do you have a script blocker like noscript installed?
<JorgeJorgesson> QPrime: I don't belive so.  It worked fine before the update.
<BluesKaj> JorgeJorgesson, that will make it available globally on your pc
<JorgeJorgesson> BluesKaj: Ok, I don't install the driver though, correct?
<Aggro> jcgeuze: Well actually I have this problem  with ltsp
<QPrime> JorgeJorgesson: take BluesKaj's advice then.
<Aggro> but now to sleep.. 4am
<JorgeJorgesson> BluesKaj: I just copy the one file?
<BluesKaj> yes
<JorgeJorgesson> BluesKaj: Ok, I'll give that a shot.
<jcgeuze> Aggro: did some work with ltsp loooooooooooooong time ago.. but i cant be much of help to you, sorry
<BluesKaj> JorgeJorgesson, you have to extract the file because it's a tarball
<JorgeJorgesson> BluesKaj: Got you.
<QPrime> gotta go keep the wife warm... bbiab.  thanks for the irc heat bsnider  ;)
<BluesKaj> JorgeJorgesson, then do a , sudo updatedb,  in the konsole
<BluesKaj> yeah, tv time with wifey ..BBL
<afallenhope> hey I'm installing Ubuntu jaunty and I'm just looking at the /var/log/message via  tail -f and I find a bunch of "Mar 30 01:05:08 ubuntu python: Not copying"
<afallenhope> is this normal?
<JorgeJorgesson> BluesKaj: Wonderful.  Works perfectly now.  Thanks!
<afallenhope> hey I'm installing Ubuntu jaunty and I'm just looking at the /var/log/message via  tail -f and I find a bunch of "Mar 30 01:05:08 ubuntu python: Not copying"
<BluesKaj> JorgeJorgesson , NP :)
<oOarthurOo> Hmm... used to be when I closed pidgin it minized to the tray... but now it just shuts down.
<crdlb> oOarthurOo: enable the tray plugin
<oOarthurOo> crdlb: Yup... changing show tray to always fixed it back to its previous behaviour. Thanks.
<Mulder> i have it on never, and it still works
<Mulder> as long as indicator-applet doesnt disappear i'll be fine
<Mulder> i wish there were an option to disable the indicator app's tray icon though
<melik> http://omploader.org/vMWdlaQ/matrix-jaunty-20090328-1.png
<melik> :D!
<melik> 17.97 seconds for full boot
<melik> and its a single core processor + 1 gig ram, haha.
<scream> What tool can I use to export settings, docs, email, filters from one ubuntu and import into another?
<oOarthurOo> scream: cp?
<alex_mayorga> anyone else with very buggy bluetooth?
<scream> oOarthurOo, are you telling me to use the terminal's copy command?
<scream> ...
<scream> Surely there is a package that does all this?
<josh-l> hey all
<josh-l> wondering is there anything special I need to do when installing restricted extras? it seems to install a lot of lib32s and other 32 stuff
<josh-l> can anyone remind me how to install something without recommended using apt-get pls? --no-recomended or something
<crdlb> josh-l: --no-install-recommends
<josh-l> awesome thanks crdlb
<josh-l> crdlb: running x86-64 here, do I/should I install 64bit java?
 * crdlb has no idea
<josh-l> k thx
<josh-l> now i'm just confused
<josh-l> I reinstalled kubuntu jaunty... not for this specifically, but i just had a feeling i should... now my firefox no longer crashes on gmail with 64bit flash plugin!
<m_tadeu_> is there a ppa for kde4.2.2 around?
<bsnider> josh-l, how's it going so far?
<bsnider> oh, i just read your previous message
<bsnider> so i guess it went well
<bsnider> now you believe me when i say i have no problems with it
<josh-l> bsnider: yeah i'm just utterly confused as to what actually happened
<timo1> Ok i have done some testing, pulseaudio is still broken >:o
<timo1> Im getting crackling sound
<josh-l> bsnider: live and don't learn i guess
<timo1> This issue is up to me to report and make sure its sorted O:-),
<JorgeJorgesson> Compiz works wonderful with the Open Source 3D accelerator on my ATI card, but any opengl games run very, very slow. Did I miss installing somthing?
<bsnider> yeah, vista + ati catalyst vista driver
<JorgeJorgesson> TORCS is a windows game?
<Amaranth> JorgeJorgesson: The open source driver is going to be 50-70% the speed of the fglrx driver, at best
<bsnider> wait about 2 years until there's a working gallium3d ati driver for your card
<JorgeJorgesson> Amaranth: I understand.  I have to wait for the new fglrx driver for 9.04 from ATI then
<Amaranth> JorgeJorgesson: Nope
<JorgeJorgesson> Amaranth: I tried the one from the repos and it was a disaster
<Amaranth> JorgeJorgesson: If you have working 3D with the open source driver that means you have a card old enough that there won't be a fglrx driver that works with 9.04 for your card
<Amaranth> JorgeJorgesson: fglrx only supports Radeon HD cards now
<JorgeJorgesson> Amaranth: Ah, but 8.10 was no problem
<Amaranth> JorgeJorgesson: Right, talk to AMD
<Amaranth> They dropped support for older cards
<JorgeJorgesson> Amaranth: yeah...that will get nowhere....
<bsnider> oh my gosh, will that do a lot of good.
<Amaranth> The last driver they released that supports older cards does not work with xserver 1.6
<Amaranth> So you cannot use it with 9.04 (or Fedora 11, etc)
<JorgeJorgesson> bsnider: I guess you were right.  Windows it is
<bsnider> if you want games, yearh. i don't know who told you linux was a gaming platform
<JorgeJorgesson> bsnider: Nobody.  I just thought that the open source games in the repos would at least work decently
<bsnider> they do if you have the nvidia driver
<afallenhope> hey guys
<JorgeJorgesson> bsnider: Not much good for an ATI card
<bsnider> i agree
<JorgeJorgesson> bsnider: this card works very well under XP.  Even runnng FlightSim X
<afallenhope> what should I use? apt-get or aptitude?
<bsnider> time for an nvidia card
<JorgeJorgesson> bsnider: Laptop...not an option
<bsnider> throw it on the trash pile
<Amaranth> afallenhope: either, they mostly work the same
<JorgeJorgesson> bsnider: Works fine with the original XP.
<bsnider> old junk will work well once the gallium driver is done
<JorgeJorgesson> bsnider: actually this is not junk.  It runs pretty well actually.
<Amaranth> JorgeJorgesson: Unless (or even if) you have an nvidia card if you actually want to play games (other then xmoto) you want to dual boot
<bsnider> not compared to new stuff it doesn't
<JorgeJorgesson> bsnider: Understood
<bsnider> anthying older than about 2 years is junk
<JorgeJorgesson> Amaranth: I can see that now.
<JorgeJorgesson> bsnider: For gaming yes
<JorgeJorgesson> bsnider: Anything else, no
<JorgeJorgesson> bsnider: I can only read email and surf the web so fast
<bsnider> well i'm not saying you can't still use it, but it's junk
<bsnider> if you had a new system based on the i7 with ddr3 ram you sure wouldn't want to go back to that thing, i'll tell you that
<JorgeJorgesson> bsnider: Yup, I can only imagine.
<JorgeJorgesson> Well, the rest of 9.04 seems to run very, very well.
<bluefoxicy> why did everything just freeze for 10minutes
<Amaranth> bluefoxicy: clock skew
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  no, everything turned grey and refused disk access
<Amaranth> bluefoxicy: apport and/or update-manager running?
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  no
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  performance degredation is massive, switching to fs type ext4 helped a lot but...
<bluefoxicy> compared to the last release this is annoying.
<bluefoxicy> I got a kernel update today but haven't rebooted into it.
<Amaranth> bluefoxicy: perhaps your problem is PREEMPT got turned off
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  did that happen?
<Jordan_U> bluefoxicy, Do you use and intel GPU?
<Amaranth> I used to have massive IO problems until I turned that on
<bluefoxicy> Jordan_U: Athlon 64
<crdlb> it was on in intrepid?
<Amaranth> oh yeah, and there are problems with UXA on intel
<Amaranth> crdlb: I didn't really use intrepid...
<bluefoxicy> CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y
<Amaranth> I kind of went away from like alpha 1 until jaunty alpha 1
<crdlb> heh
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  preempt is on
<crdlb> some people would tell you that you didn't miss anything
<Amaranth> bluefoxicy: Right, which basically means "no preempt at all if even one single kernel module doesn't support it"
<JorgeJorgesson> Why does this trackerd take up so much of my cpu cycles for so long.....hours on end
<Amaranth> bluefoxicy: We used to have CONFIG_PREEMPT=y
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  that would indicate that there's a severe locking problem somewhere, and preempt is hiding it.
<Amaranth> crdlb: actually I do remember using it for a little bit around alpha 3 or so, intel performance sucked so I ditched it
<Amaranth> ditched it for OS X, that is
<bluefoxicy> shit.
<bluefoxicy> I just tried to run synaptic and everything froze for 30 seconds again
<bluefoxicy> zero disk activity
<bluefoxicy> this is starting to piss me off.
<Amaranth> yeah, that happened/happens to me
<Amaranth> time to reboot
<bluefoxicy> either ship a working kernel or give me a debug kernel that can log wtf is happening so someone can fix it
<Amaranth> you guys see the ecryptfs fail?
<Amaranth> whoa lag
<bluefoxicy> Amaranth:  happening to you still huh?
<Amaranth> bluefoxicy: I haven't seen anything that bad recently
<Amaranth> But I build my own kernel with minstrel rate limiting and CONFIG_PREEMPT
<Jordan_U> Amaranth, What ecryptfs fail?
<Amaranth> Jordan_U: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/03/attention-jaunty-alpha-ecryptfs-users.html
<Cycom> anyone else have synergy move the mouse to the top left corner on all clients?
<Amaranth> heh, someone made a chrome like browser with Qt and DBUS
<Amaranth> The tabs are separate processes and you use XEmbed to stick them in the main window and they communicate using dbus
<Amaranth> If the tab crashes, no problem
<Amaranth> If the main app crashes all the tabs become separate windows again (and could detect that happened and grow full window chrome automatically)
<bruce89> I'd rather have a browser that didn't crash at all
<ripps> Um, if there are any MOTU here, can you go to #ubuntu-motu, I need some help with some packaging.
<bluefoxicy> oh hell with this
<bluefoxicy> i'm installing a rt kernel
<Jordan_U> Amaranth, Link for the browser you were talking about?
<Amaranth> Jordan_U: It was a proof of concept
<Amaranth> Jordan_U: http://ivan.fomentgroup.org/blog/2009/03/29/instant-chrome/
<JorgeJorgesson> I thought 9.04 was supposed to boot faster?  My computer boots about 20-30 seconds slower!  And no more startup bar screen either.  Just black
<Mulder> it does boot faster
<Mulder> heh
<Mulder> JorgeJorgesson, are you using ext4?
<JorgeJorgesson> Mulder: No, I just upgraded.
<holdenss> maybe   make a comment like that when the full release is out, as bugs are still being dealt with
<JorgeJorgesson> holdenss: I understand that
<Mulder> i upgraded on saturday. redid everything as ext4.  i found my bootstrap tiime cut down by between 1/3 to 1/2
<Mulder> i have an older computer though so maybe it's more evident for me
<JorgeJorgesson> Mulder: Maybe the decreases are just for ext4 format drives
<LiraNuna_> hey, I'm on 9.04 live CD
<LiraNuna_> I just wanted to ask where the mist icon theme has gone to?
<JorgeJorgesson> I will see what happens when the release version is out
<JorgeJorgesson> *wait
<JorgeJorgesson> LiraNuna_: I see mist in the themes.
<LiraNuna_> did you upgrade from 8.04?
<LiraNuna_> 8.10*
<JorgeJorgesson> LiraNuna_: Under System>Appearances>themes
<JorgeJorgesson> Sorry, System>Preferences>Theme
<Halow> LiraNuna_: They put it into a package in Universe, called "gnome-themes" since they put some new themes in by default.
<LiraNuna_> Halow, ah, let's see
<Halow> It's my favored theme. I thought they were laying the axe to it altogether for a moment. :O
<LiraNuna_> same here, I gone into panic mode
<LiraNuna_> goes well with clearlooks
<LiraNuna_> woot, thanks Halow
<Halow> LiraNuna_: Welcome. :)
<LiraNuna_> beta's looking good so far
<holdenss> check out this theme https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Jaunty/Impression/   my fav so far, reminds me  of the mac osx gui in a way
<LiraNuna_> http://liranuna.com/junk/pouet-desktop.png
<Mulder> i dislike that window border theme
<holdenss> mulder, which one?
<Mulder> in the impression and pouet
<Mulder> heh
<Mulder> pouet just looks like clearlooks
<holdenss> impression looks rad
<LiraNuna_> eh, ignore the word 'pouet' it's not the theme name
<Mulder> those close, minimise etc icons look really tacky
<LiraNuna_> it is clearlooks
<Halow> Impression is nice. I still love my Mist, though. :P
<Mulder> clearlooks isnt bad but not slick enough for my tastes
<holdenss> mulder, they've kinda copied the mac icons and made it their own branding out of it
<LiraNuna_> that new "New Wave" theme looks interesting
<bruce89> I don't know why they insist with weird pixmap scrollbars
<holdenss> what do you think of the desktop artwork included, i like juantysimple
<Mulder> new wave is not bad
<Mulder> needs to be improved though
<LiraNuna_> too dark to my taste, but still has an interesting spice
<Mulder> i'm basically using human right now with new wave border theme and different wallpaper
<holdenss> not the default dark background, but the light one with the cirlces
<Halow> They were... too simple. I'd seen a cute one with a jackalope under an old tree that looked a bit like it was branded onto leather. Too bad it wasn't included.
<holdenss> wallpaper*
<Mulder> need to start paying some artists to come up with some good themes
<Mulder> heh
<DanaG>     - Remove Adobe Reader from list of applications to Add/Remove.  Since it's not in the repo, but installed during oem-config, user can't actually re-add it if they remove it.  LP: #310784
<holdenss> it should be all about community though
<LiraNuna_> what's that new announce system?
<LiraNuna_> I saw the flash video of it
<holdenss> ext4?
<DanaG> New Wave is a bit too gloomy for me.
<Mulder> well, put a bounty on it, and let the community sort it out in a competition
<LiraNuna_> holdenss, no, that's a file system
<bruce89> LiraNuna_: ich, notify-osd I suppose
<LiraNuna_> bruce89, is it a new libnotify?
<DanaG> About the only not-at-all-gloomy dark theme is HP's glassy-bleu theme:  www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot-glassybleu.png
<LiraNuna_> it looks mac-ish :/
<bruce89> LiraNuna_: no, a new notification daemon
<bruce89> LiraNuna_: where do you think the idea came from?
<LiraNuna_> it looks like mac grawl :/
 * LiraNuna_ dislikes mac os x
 * bruce89 dislikes notify-sd
<holdenss> its growl
<holdenss> and its awesome
<Amaranth> the hell it is
 * bruce89 won't start, don't worry you lot
<LiraNuna_> grr mac fanboys :(
 * Amaranth thinks none of you actually use OS X
<Amaranth> gah lag again
<holdenss> well i personally use mac osx and ubuntu, dual boot
 * crdlb has only used OS X for about 5 minutes
<holdenss> the beta has got a heat issue at the moment, and the bug has been reported just hoping it'll get fixed soon
<LiraNuna_> heat issue?
<holdenss> a heat issue on the new macbook aluminum, macbook 5,1
<askvictor1> does grub work OK with ext4?
<bruce89> wow, new hardware doesn't like an oldish kernel?
<bruce89> askvictor1: ext4 here with grub2
<Halow> Grub works great with ext4.
<askvictor1> rock
<Halow> The new one anyway. ;)
<crdlb> is 'great' really necessary? :)
<crdlb> I mean it either works or it doesn't
<Mulder> something like http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Almond+(5+version)?content=39632&PHPSESSID=44e99bffd9d88d78a1e85a50f6783393 is nice
<Halow> Fine? Up to par? It boots so much faster. :/
<Mulder> except the icons need to be bigger
<bruce89> not that grub has anything to do with that
<holdenss> mulder, how ironic that there is a 'win a mac' ad on a gnome site lol
<LiraNuna_> ads?
<Amaranth> gnome-look.org is not a GNOME site
<holdenss> advertisement* ok  my bad
<LiraNuna_> holdenss, get adblock
<Mulder> holdenss, haha
<bruce89> good old epiphany-extensions
<LiraNuna_> oh right, I have yet to try epiphany
<Mulder> when is human going to get ported to a compiz theme engine anyway? heh
<LiraNuna_> no epiphany-webkit?
 * DanaG asks ubottu: bug 296967
<ubottu> Bug 296967 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/296967 is private
 * Mulder recalls that was flagged for hardy?
<DanaG> ... as expected.
<bruce89> LiraNuna_: not yet
<crdlb> Mulder: "compiz theme engine"?
<crdlb> if you mean emerald, there's no way ubuntu would use that by default
<crdlb> as it is buggy abandonware
<Mulder> i dont mean emerald
<Amaranth> Mulder: compiz theme engine?
<Amaranth> Mulder: compiz has no theme system
<crdlb> I already asked that!
<Mulder> doesnt it?
<LiraNuna_> haha, computer janitor
<Amaranth> crdlb: I don't read ahead
<Amaranth> err, behind
<crdlb> read behind then
<Amaranth> Mulder: emerald isn't even in the repos anymoe
<LiraNuna_> for the people who can't do apt-get autoremove?
<Amaranth> It is completely unmaintained and unsupported (and has been for a couple years)
<crdlb> it's still in universe
<bruce89> LiraNuna_: or use aptitude
<Amaranth> !info emerald jaunty
<Mulder> i thought compiz used its own theming system
<ubottu> emerald (source: emerald): Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 255 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<Mulder> separate from emerald
<Amaranth> hrm, someone told me it was gone
 * crdlb likes the idea of computer-janitor
<Amaranth> Mulder: nope, just the stock gtk-window-decorator look (non-themeable), metacity themes, and kwin4 themes
<bruce89> you'd be surprised the number of people who have loads of old kernels lying around
<Amaranth> Mulder: You're probably talking about my blog post :/
<torkiano> hello all, someone with problems with java applets?
<crdlb> Amaranth: about making a new decorator?
<torkiano> http://www.gnu.org/software/classpath/ not load the applet
<holdenss> is emerald gone?
<Mulder> Amaranth, maybe. was this made a year or so ago about revamping the hardy theme ?
<torkiano> and cpu is in 100%
<Mulder> there was discussion in there about murrine and what not
<askvictor1> What does the topic refer to?
<Amaranth> crdlb: yeah, that's what I'm thinking
<crdlb> askvictor1: the python problem is long fixed
<askvictor1> crdlb: thanks
<LiraNuna_> meh, they still didn't fix the SVN plugin for anjuta?
 * crdlb suggests the svn plugin for bash
<bruce89> LiraNuna_: svn is history
<LiraNuna_> bruce89, eh?
<crdlb> he is referring to git
<LiraNuna_> crdlb, it's nice when your IDE does the job for you
<afallenhope> found a bug or maybe permissions error.
<afallenhope> can't set the background if I set it to "single image"
<LiraNuna_> but there IS an svn plugin for anjuta, why don't they just include them :/
<LiraNuna_> it*
<LiraNuna_> there's a CVS plugin and git plugin, why isn't the svn one included
* Amaranth changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (beta) discussion channel | Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED. It will most certainly break your system. Jaunty Beta CD's are at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ | Kubuntu: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-beta | Please read Beta release notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta. | Join #ubuntu for non 9.04 support
<crdlb> LiraNuna_: a bug, probably
<LiraNuna_> crdlb, it has been like that since 8.04
<kholerabbi> did grub2 make it into jaunty?
<afallenhope> how come CTRL + ALT + backspace doesn't work for restarting x?
<LiraNuna_> they disabled it
<afallenhope> bah
<afallenhope> gay. how do I restart it?
<LiraNuna_> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<holdenss> grub 2?
<holdenss> wait, why did they disable ctrl + alt + delete for restarting x?
<kholerabbi> yes
<LiraNuna_> it was causing people problems, I guess
<kholerabbi> there is a terminal code to re enable.. wait a sec
<LiraNuna_> "#
<LiraNuna_> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace is now disabled, to reduce issues experienced by users who accidentally trigger the key combo. Users who do want this function can enable it in their xorg.conf, or via the command dontzap --disable.
<LiraNuna_> "
<LiraNuna_> whoops, sorry for that
<LiraNuna_> that was supposed to come up in one line
<kholerabbi> well done
<QPrime> you can still kill all terminal processes (including X) with <alt><SysRq><k>  it should respawn.
<QPrime> same basic effect when in X, but implemented in the kernel.
<LiraNuna_> what do you know, it works
<LiraNuna_> I never knew what SysRq is
<kholerabbi> me niether :P
<QPrime> at first I was very much opposed to the removal, but I'm slowly coming around.
<holdenss> i don't have a sysrq key on my keyboard
<QPrime> nice think is, because its a kernel function, it will kill a hung X session when <crtl><alt><bkspace> won't
<LiraNuna_> holdenss, it's Print Screen
<QPrime> holdenss: do you have a print screen key?
<holdenss> nope
<crdlb> LiraNuna_: yeah, the check is just failing
<QPrime> holdenss: errr... what keyboard are you using?  US_qwery layout?
<LiraNuna_> crdlb, what check?
<crdlb> for svn
<holdenss> qprime, im using apple mac keyboards, they don't have a print screen function
<LiraNuna_> oh, I think you need libsvn1
<LiraNuna_> +-1ve
<LiraNuna_> -dev*
<holdenss> might have to get my dads pc keyboard, or map the print screen function to something else
<QPrime> holdenss: ouch... should be a metakey combo for it in your kernel build.
<holdenss> :
<holdenss> :(  *
<holdenss> brb
<LiraNuna_> crdlb, think their problem is including libsvn1 as an anjuta dependency?
<crdlb> LiraNuna_: it installs both of those
<crdlb> (I'm looking at the build log on launchpad)
<LiraNuna_> oh, so their check fails?
<LiraNuna_> (can I get a link to that page, please?)
<crdlb> it fails to find 'svn-config' first of all which may or may not be fatal
<crdlb> ubuntu doesn't seem to have that binary at all
<crdlb> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/anjuta/2:2.26.0.0-0ubuntu1/+build/910336
<LiraNuna_> thank you
<crdlb> then it does this hacky check to verify that svn is at least 1.5.1 (it's 1.5.4), but that fails too
<LiraNuna_> "libsvn-dev: missing"
<crdlb> which definitely is fatal, but it may have been caused by svn-config being missing
<crdlb> LiraNuna_: keep scrolling
<LiraNuna_> it shows a bunch of stuff missing, which I know anjuta won't be happy about
<crdlb> nah
<LiraNuna_> "Building subversion plugin: ............................NO"
<crdlb> because of the errors
<crdlb> zgrep -i it for svn and subversion
<Rubin> hrm. seems the intel graphics support is even worse, instead of better, as i'd hoped. scorched locks the entire system hard every time now
<LiraNuna_> Rubin, they said they got problems with that driver
<crdlb> note in particular: checking if subversion support is disabled... no
<Rubin> LiraNuna_, its been broken for years, yeah.
<LiraNuna_> haha
<Rubin> but now it hangs instantly instead of 'after a while' ;)
<crdlb> games + open source driver == bad
<crdlb> unfortunately
<LiraNuna_> "Users of Intel video chipsets have reported performance regressions in Ubuntu 8.10 compared with previous releases. (252094) Although these performance issues have not been resolved by default in Ubuntu 9.04, a new experimental acceleration architecture option, DRI2/UXA, is available for Intel graphics users"
<Rubin> hmm thanks lira, i'll look at that
<Rubin> but its not that its slow, for me
<Rubin> who knows tho
<LiraNuna_> crdlb, I want to file a bug but they'll probably mark it as low priority and no one will care
<crdlb> LiraNuna_: it's better than not filing a bug ...
<crdlb> if I had the config.log I could tell you exactly why it failed
<LiraNuna_> I understand
<crdlb> hmm, only 70MB of build-deps
<Jordan_U> If you use UXA on intel in jaunty will you get redirected direct rendering?
<LiraNuna_> crdlb, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/anjuta/+bug/351361
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 351361 in anjuta "Anjuta is missing SVN plugin " [Undecided,New]
<LiraNuna_> let's hope it'll get answered
<crdlb> Jordan_U: that's a good question
<crdlb> I know they have GEM in the kernel now, but it may need KMS too
<Jordan_U> crdlb, I don't see how redirected direct rendering would require Kernel Mode Setting. With my limited understanding they seem fairly separate
<crdlb> I know they're all related
<crdlb> but maybe it's the other way around (KMS needs the others)
<crdlb> LiraNuna_: got it
<crdlb> wait, no I don't, but i have the log
<LiraNuna_> crdlb, if you can post your findings in the bug report, I bet it'll be helpful
<LiraNuna_> also, thanks for doing this
<LiraNuna_> I wish I had that kind of knowledge
<crdlb> LiraNuna_: ah, simple problem
<LiraNuna_> autotools for me is voodoo magic
<LiraNuna_> I actually write my own custom makefiles
<crdlb> it's missing the headers for libneon
<LiraNuna_> interesting
<crdlb> I'm not sure which package is right though
<LiraNuna_> libneon26 - An HTTP and WebDAV client library
<crdlb> libneon27-gnutls-dev made configure pass
<LiraNuna_> SVN uses DAV
<crdlb> but there's also a libneon27-dev, which conflicts against it
<crdlb> (and the binary packages for both are installed here)
<LiraNuna_> there seem to be libneon25, 26 and 27
<crdlb> svn depends on the -gnutls one, so I'm going to say I made the right choice
<crdlb> yeah, those are different ABIs
<LiraNuna_> I see
<crdlb> the check is for .28, which is satisfied by the -27 package
<crdlb> (the abi didn't change, so they didn't make a new package)
<crdlb> hmm, libsvn1-dev has libneon27-gnutls-dev as only Suggests
<crdlb> I wonder if anjuta really needs it
<DanaG> argh, danged apt-preferences can't do wildcards!
<Naynay> Sound volume seems to be controlled by each indiviual application at the moment. The gnome panel volume control seems to be ineffective.
<Naynay> adobe flashplugin, amarok, etc volume can only be controlled by the volume knob on the application
<LiraNuna_> Naynay, works here - try setting "Master" under sys->perf->sound
<Naynay> sorry? Where's the master setting
<crdlb> LiraNuna_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/anjuta/+bug/282160
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 282160 in anjuta "Anjuta (intrepid) package lacks of plugins" [Wishlist,In progress]
<Naynay> by default my sound settings are set to use OSS
<holdenss> hey i just got back from using ubuntu on my macbook, on the system manager, it says i've got 3.5 gb of ram when i've got 4, whats happened?
<holdenss> jaunty*
<crdlb> it's hard to search for 'svn' when most of the references are spurious :/
<SwedeMike> holdenss: are you running 32bit version of ubuntu?
<LiraNuna_> crdlb, ah, an old bug
<crdlb> yeah :>
<LiraNuna_> "wishlist" <_<
<crdlb> you might want to post about the missing libneon27-gnutls-dev on there
<holdenss> swedemike, im running 64 bit
<LiraNuna_> Naynay, system->perf->sound / devices tab / bottom, select your soundcard's HDA option (HDA NVidia in my case) and then select "Master" from the list
<SwedeMike> holdenss: perhaps it uses some memory as shared graphics memory?
<holdenss> swedemike, maybe but i still found it odd, the idea of 64 bit is to take advantage of the 4gb of memory
<SwedeMike> holdenss: if your platform allocates 512 megs of ram as shared graphics memory, it's hard to use it for anything else. I don't know mac:s, so I'm not sure that happens, but I know there are platforms that works that way.
<holdenss> mk thanks
<Amaranth> I've only got 1.8GB of my 2GB RAM
<Amaranth> same reason, I'm sure
<Amaranth> Memory reserved for the kernel and the integrated graphics will not show
<Jordan_U> When I try to boot the jaunty beta LiveCD I get an error that the CD could not be read, I have verified that the CD burned properly
<Naynay> OK, trying to fix the sound doesn't work
<Naynay> My machine has Intel ICH6
<Naynay> I'm playing around with the default mixer tracks option
<Naynay> Tried using the ICH6 alsa option, but that made amarok hate me
<Naynay> it defaulted to pulse audio. The gnome panel still can't control the amarok volume
<Jordan_U> Naynay, Make sure that Amarok is using pulseaudio
<Naynay> it made sure of that itself
<Jordan_U> Naynay, Right click the applet and choose preferences
<Naynay> the tray sound icon you mean?
<Naynay> amarok still thinks I'm using alsa
<Naynay> I'm using the PLayback ICH6 pulseaudio
<Naynay> set to master
<Naynay> sorry, this isn't helping
<LiraNuna_> flashplugin-nonfree on 64bit hadn't been upgraded to use the 64bit build on jaunty?
<LiraNuna_> Naynay, try setting it to ALSA
<Naynay> been there, done that, got the t-shirt, didn't help
<LiraNuna_> I got ICH9, so I can't say anything for the driver
<afallenhope> sorry what do I need for this to work? ./install.sfx.30960: not found
<Jordan_U> afallenhope, What are you trying to install?
<afallenhope> Jordan_U, java the latest  update
<afallenhope> http://www.64bitjungle.com/ubuntu/install-java-jre-160-update-x-on-hardy-as-the-default-java-runtime/
<Jordan_U> afallenhope, What is wrong with the version of java in the repos?
<afallenhope> Jordan_U, it's out date and contains exploits
<askvictor> if I want to format a partition with ext4, does mkfs.ext4 use extents and all the new goodies?
<afallenhope> Jordan_U, also I would like to install 32 bit java
<afallenhope> Jordan_U, was just a bad archive
<mjheagle8> hello, i'm having a problem with notify-osd and my brightness not working. can anybody help me with this?
<Jordan_U> mjheagle8, What is not working about notify-osd? Are you not getting any notifications? Getting an error? etc
<mjheagle8> i'm getting all my notifications fine, except for brightness. it changes, but i see no notification that handles the brightness.
<mjheagle8> Jordan_U, do you know what could be causing this problem? or how i could fix it?
<Jordan_U> mjheagle8, No
<mjheagle8> oh darn.
<mjheagle8> thanks anyways.
<Jordan_U> mjheagle8, You might want to check if any bug has been filed or if not file one yourself, I don't have a laptop available right now so I can't confirm the bug
<mjheagle8> i have discovered a bug online.
<mjheagle8> incomplete theme apparently.
<mjheagle8> thanks for the suggestion.
<afallenhope> where's the i32-lib in jaunty?
<ripps> Does anybody here know how to cut the "ubuntu" and "ppa" fields from the string "libmpd_0.18.1+git090318-0ubuntu1~ppa1"?
<homerhomer> I was looking around today at Jaunty and I noticed that the flash non-free is selecting the 32bit version with ndiswrapper, this seems really silly because there is a 64bit version out and it works really well
<ripps> I'm working an automated packaging script.
<holdenss> homerhomer, yeah i noticed the same thing, hope its fixed for final release
<billybigrigger> ndiswrapper+flash=constant crashes for me
<homerhomer> also the restricted extras point to the ice tea plugin too
<homerhomer> I'm going take a walk over to launchpad
<afallenhope> anyone know where you can get the i32 libs? for 64 bit?
<crdlb> ripps: what exactly do you want? the numbers after ubuntu and ppa?
<pwnguin> QPrime: did it work? (sorry for the belated, ive been detached for a while)
<ripps> crdlb: nevermind, I found someone on google who accomplished using sed
<ripps> Here's the script I made: http://paste.ubuntu.com/140545/
<afallenhope> how do I disable ipv6?
<ripps> It creates an orig tarball, builds source package, and uploads package to repository using dput.
<crdlb> ripps: yay regex :/
<ripps> If anyone can find a way to improve my script, please feel free to contribute
<Tekno> afallenhope: add to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf: blacklist ipv6
<afallenhope> ty
<crdlb> its not a module anymore
<crdlb> so that won't work
<Tekno> :o
<QPrime> (08:18:33 PM) QPrime: pwnguin: ...and it was said unto QPrime by pwnguin, "verily, install libdrm-nouveau1 and all will be well".  And so it was done.   And sprung forth a veritable bounty of FLOSS goodness onto QPrime dual monitor setup.  And it was good.
<QPrime> pwnguin: worked perfectly.  thank you.
<Jordan_U> afallenhope, Try using a DNS server that's worth a damn like openDNS ( unless the problem is with your router )
<afallenhope> Jordan_U, opendns won't work with my router good dns though
<QPrime> pwnguin: looking forward to testing nouveau and watching it improve even further.
<pwnguin> indeed
<crdlb> how common is it for ISPs to break with ipv6 enabled?
<QPrime> crdlb: I imagine that they would simply not route the packets.
<rww> crdlb: not very common these days, but it does happen
<crdlb> it seems like "how do I disable ipv6?" is a rather popular question here :/
<homerhomer> my new bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-restricted-extras/+bug/351389
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 351389 in ubuntu-restricted-extras "64bit restricted extras should use 64bit flash and java plugins" [Undecided,New]
<homerhomer> nice robot!
<Jordan_U> crdlb, My ISP ( until last year ) would silently ignore ipv6 DNS queries but would route ipv6 packets so switching to openDNS solved the problem for me
 * crdlb uses verizon's alternate DNS (without the "dns assistance" spam)
<frybye> hi - I just installed azureus/vuze in jaunty but cant find the GUI that one normally has in vuze - any tips??
<rar_> is kernel bug "Sense Key : No Sense [current]" already fixed?
<cwillu_clone> #bug 330824
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330824 in linux "Soft lockups (freezes) when deleting files from ext4 partitions on 2.6.28" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330824
<cwillu_clone> If ubuntu-kernel-team isn't listed in the subscribers for the above, does it make sense for me to add them?
<cwillu_clone> theo of ext4 fame has been investigating it, but I didn't get the impression he was part of ubuntu's team
<cwillu_clone> turns out I haven't had a proper backup run in 3 weeks because my machines keep locking up due to the above :)
 * crdlb coughs
 * cwillu_clone pokes crdlb with a stick
 * cwillu_clone pokes his other machine with a stick, it just hung again while backing up
<cwillu_clone> stupid sunday nights :(
 * cwillu_clone just wants someone to tell him it'll all be okay; that somebody will keep the big bad bug away :(
<holdenss> its monday night damm it!
<cwillu_clone> monday morning
<LordKow> how long should it take for a ppa upload to show up in the build records for that particular ppa?
<LordKow> ah there it is
<syockit> cwillu_clone: thx for the link. that explains why I get all those lockup when deleting old movies. But that has nothing to do with lockup when deleting linux source code, right?
<cwillu_clone> syockit, no, it does
<CosmicChaos_> can we make 11.04 = naugty nymph? *g*
<cwillu_clone> I have it happen during my nightly backup, which mostly consists of very small files getting deleted
<syockit> nymph is an animal?
<CosmicChaos_> its a human, and till human is created by nature
<cwillu_clone> it's deletes in general during other io activity, as far as I can tell
<cwillu_clone> I'm trying to build a script to hang on demand right now :)
<syockit> testcase, you mean
<cwillu_clone> syockit, exploit, rather :p
<cwillu_clone> I wouldn't be surprised to see it exploitable with as little as a flash movie in a browser writing to the disk in a particular fashion
<cwillu_clone> BUGabundo, want a new pet bug?
 * cwillu_clone ties a ribbon around #330824's neck
<Jordan_U> Why is  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/landscape-client/+bug/332518 marked as invalid?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332518 in landscape-client "landscape-sysinfo crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Invalid]
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<BUGabundo> hey cwillu_clone
<BUGabundo> cwillu_clone: I let landscape go long time ago
<BUGabundo> when I filed 3 or 4 bugs, and learned it was meant for Corporates and not users
<cwillu_clone> BUGabundo, that's not the bug I linked :p
<BUGabundo> ahh ROFL
<BUGabundo> bug 330824
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330824 in linux "Soft lockups (freezes) when deleting files from ext4 partitions on 2.6.28" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330824
<BUGabundo> cwillu_clone: I don't use ext4
<BUGabundo> ext3 + XFS are my game
<BUGabundo> but thanks for the heads up
<BUGabundo> many many jaunty testers want to try E4
<cwillu_clone> didn't realize until just recently why both my laptop and desktop freeze on a regular basis, even though they have literally no hardware in common
<cwillu_clone> (intel chipset vs nvidia chipset, etc)
<cwillu_clone> argggh
<cwillu_clone> ubuntu installs a sitecustomize.py in /usr/lib/python2.5, and that file is _not_ for their use
<cwillu_clone> we went through this same thing when 2.5 came out :(
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> cwillu_clone: soft read of the bug, and I see that too
<BUGabundo> on my system
<cwillu_clone> wait, on ext3?
<BUGabundo> on XFS for HOME
<cwillu_clone> wanna note that on the bug?
<BUGabundo> XFS is very similar to E4
<BUGabundo> let me re-read it again
<BUGabundo> just to make sure
<BUGabundo> as I said... it was soft read
<BUGabundo> I always accused my soft locks to low disk space
<BUGabundo> or Nvidia driver
<BUGabundo> or some memory leak!
<BUGabundo> cwillu_clone: diff prob.... those are mostly all rm related
<BUGabundo> not my prob, nor do I get full system lock
<BUGabundo> just temp sys lock, and then usable again
<Kangarooo1> ok so i installed xubuntu 9.04 and i got someking info messedge about reseting settings.. and a command to enter in terminal but i think it didnt work
<Kangarooo1> the command is asoundconf set-default-card
<rar_> Does anyone also see this error? Usb Hard Drive Not Accessible (see Launchpad #264789)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264789 in linux "USB Hard Drive Not Accessible, vol_id hangs" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264789
<holdenss> kangaroo1, you aussie!!!
<Kangarooo1> and terminal said You have omitted a necessary parameter.  Please see the output from `asoundconf list`, and use one of those sound card(s) as the parameter.
<Kangarooo1> no im not australian im Latvian
<holdenss> what the?
<cwillu_clone> rar_, you have cause to believe the fix wasn't actually commited?  (noting that fix-commited != fix-released, you may have to wait a while before the fix actually gets into the repository)
 * BUGabundo broke its system.... messing with gconf is a bed idea!
<BUGabundo> cwillu_clone: any idea where to turn caps lock off??? I enabled it on startup via gconf
<cwillu_clone> BUGabundo, beyond turning it back off via gconf?
<BUGabundo> if I knew where to look!
<BUGabundo> did that yesterday afternoon
<BUGabundo> can't remember where now...
<BUGabundo> nothing in /desktop/gnome/accessibility/keyboard/togglekeys_enable
<cwillu_clone> wasn't something you added to the session startup?
<BUGabundo> dunno
<BUGabundo> I think it was a conf on Keyboard Lock Keys applet
<cwillu_clone> something in /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard?
 * BUGabundo looking
<BUGabundo> been there... nothing
<BUGabundo> no option to make Caps On on login
<BUGabundo> even Find won't find anything
<BUGabundo> /apps/panel/applets/applet_11/prefs/capslock_state
<BUGabundo> think this is it
<BUGabundo> cleared!
<BUGabundo> uff
<rww> c-c-c-combo breaker
<BUGabundo> rww: ah?
<BUGabundo> hey did *everyone* in here already run $ checkbox-gtk ???
<balachmar> Hi, anyone using the evolution mapi plugin here? It is eating my memory like crazy! Evolution is using 2.1 G of memory now (virtually) And it causes my machine to go swapping!
<BUGabundo> balachmar: there was a call for testing a few weeks ago
<BUGabundo> I remember reading it on Planet Ubuntu
<BUGabundo> please file a bug, or try to find the dev behing the plugin to let him know
<balachmar> Well, the first bug was to get it configured, but that bug has already been filed. Somehow it works better to create an empty profile and edit that to be mapi than straight away. Straight away makes it crash :)
<Kangarooo1> ok so i installed xubuntu 9.04 and i got someking info messedge about reseting settings.. and a command to enter in terminal but i think it didnt work
<Kangarooo1> the command is asoundconf set-default-card
<Kangarooo1> and terminal said You have omitted a necessary parameter.  Please see the output from `asoundconf list`, and use one of those sound card(s) as the parameter.
<Kangarooo1> have anone got info messege about someking cofig reseting?
<cwillu_clone> might have a repeatable testcase
<cwillu_clone> syockit,
<cwillu_clone> just waiting for the machine to come back, and then I'll try to hang it again
<cwillu_clone> writing a few k to a thousand files, dropping the cache via /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches, writing a k to another thousand files, rm'ing the whole mess, and repeating 10 times
<cwillu_clone> aka, it's still probabilistic, but more consistent than 'back up your drive'
<BUGabundo> nice of you to try cwillu_clone
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip1> is anyone having low resolution issues after installing nvidia-glx-180
<ActionParsnip1> i get nice anims and all that fluff, just can't get higher than 640x480 resolution
<ActionParsnip1> can anyone please advise
<cwillu_clone> ActionParsnip1, crt?
<ActionParsnip1> crt indeed
<cwillu_clone> crt isn't reporting edid info, ran into that on an intrepid install a few days ago
<ActionParsnip1> after a sudo nvidia-xconfig, restart and kdesudo nvidia-settings I am only permitted to set 640x480
<cwillu_clone> an xorg.conf file with the modelines for the resolutions you want will work
<cwillu_clone> unfortunately, we don't seem to have any tools to generate those anymore :p
<ActionParsnip1> cwillu_clone: i'm not bad with xorg.conf
<cwillu_clone> ActionParsnip1, how are you with modelines?
<ActionParsnip1> cwillu_clone: not bad, is that all i need?
<cwillu_clone> yep
<ActionParsnip1> cool
<ActionParsnip1> thanks chief :D
<cwillu_clone> that's "modeline", not merely "modes"
<ActionParsnip1> otherwise the beta is stable and a lot faster
<ActionParsnip1> gotcha
<ActionParsnip1> i'm at work right now but i'll hack it out later
<BUGabundo> anyone needs a set of tests from a daily image on usb?
<BUGabundo> booting one now on an old pc to remove win virus
<digitaloktay> hi
<cwillu_clone> okay, this hangs repeatably after a few rounds:  http://pastebin.com/f4c679037
<cwillu_clone> sudo python <that file>
<cwillu_clone> gonna try it on this machine, brb hopefully :p
<o0Chris0o> anyone confirm the bug with tracker indexing and email? every time I check my email using evolution, its really, really slow, hangs...takes forever to delete and email..I have to force quit it each time
 * cwillu patiently wats for his laptop to hang
<o0Chris0o> heh
<cwillu> s/wats/waits/
<Kangarooo1> I found Big Bug
<Kangarooo1> in Xubuntu 9.04
<o0Chris0o> Kangarooo1: report it in launchpad?
<eagles0513875> Kangarooo1: what is the bug and also report it on launchpad
<Kangarooo1> clock shows 13:41 but in latvia its now 13
<Kangarooo1> 12 :41
<holdenss> daylight savings?
<Kangarooo1> lauchpad?
<Kangarooo1> i know that linux automaticaly changes time to all computers..
<Kangarooo1> but now its wrong..
<Kangarooo1> yesterday it was right..
<eagles0513875> does it do it in intrepid
<Kangarooo1> actually i think that 2h ago it was right
<o0Chris0o> Kangarooo1: make sure your  settings for your local time is right
<Kangarooo1> in all ubuntus clock times are downloaded with update..
<cwillu_remote> and we have hardlock!
<o0Chris0o> Kangarooo1: also, does latavia have daylight savings?
<Kangarooo1> yes
<o0Chris0o> want to make sure that is off
<o0Chris0o> I think, I'm not sure
<Kangarooo1> and yesterday we put our clocks 1h back and colputer did that too but i looked now at time and on phone .. and they dont match :)
<o0Chris0o> and your phone?
<o0Chris0o> hmm
<o0Chris0o> you should double check the time settings under preferences
<Kangarooo1> lol :D
<Kangarooo1> in one webpage time is also too fast
<eagles0513875> Kangarooo1: i have jaunty in a virtual machine and for me its still the right time
<o0Chris0o> showing the right time for me as well
<Kangarooo1> faak- stupid phone .. i cahnged it yesterday 1 hour back manually and today i t changed itself automatically 1 h back :D
<Kangarooo1> false alarm :)
<o0Chris0o> Kangarooo1: Cell phone networks usually does that autmaticly
<nacho> Hi
<nacho> since I've reinstalled the cpu freq applet starts with the processor on performance mode, do you know how to change it to ondemand mode? (I can change it in the applet but next time I reboot it goes to performance mode again)
 * BUGabundo likes the new jaunty background image
<BUGabundo> nacho: that is a bug! kernel now always sets it to ondemand
<BUGabundo> please visit #ubuntu-kernel and get help there
<nacho> ok
<BUGabundo> I'm not sure if apw is awake yet!
<BUGabundo> apw: ping
 * apw is technically awake
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> apw can you help nacho?
<BUGabundo> or point in the correct direction?
<BUGabundo> he seems to be stuck on Performance after boot
<apw> the kernel defaults to performance, but the cpufreq applet is meant to save its settings
<apw> it does for me, as i have one of my build boxes stuck still in slow mode, doh
<apw> if its not then that sounds like a gnome bug
<nacho> ok
<nacho> Yeah I think it should save the values but it doesn't
<syockit> cwillu_remote: will try later
<cwillu_remote> syockit, I'll ping you again with an updated copy, I'm getting it whittled down time-wise
<BUGabundo> nautilus and metacity/compiz just crashed on a LiveUSB while minimizing a nautilus windows
<Laruft> Hi. i'm looking to install conky/superkaramba?? or maybe some better plasma applet/widget thing that the defaults..  I'm using kde 4.2 jaunty
<BUGabundo> Laruft: I don't think superkaramba was ported to 4.x
<Laruft> plasma can use superkaramba widgets I gather, just wondered where I can source those
<Laruft> ok i've installed superkaramba, you're right it's not ported to 4.2 -plasma replaces it's functionality
<Laruft> even tho the info says "This package is part of the KDE 4 utilities module."
<ripps> I'm using the Mainline kernel 2.6.29 (very nice and stable, btw) the only issue is that I get a warning at boot that says it's unable to load a apparmor module. Is there some kind of dkms source I can use to build it?
<ActionParsnip1> ripps: is apparmour installed?
<ripps> ActionParsnip1: yes
<andresmh> i just upgraded my 8.10 to 9.04. Everything seems to work fine but I am still seeing the old notification system.
<andresmh> Any ideas on how to enable the new one? I am using a theme called Mac4Lin btw
<ActionParsnip1> ripps: could try apt-get --reinstall install <whatever it takes here>
<ripps> The mainline kernel's don't come with ubuntu patches or restricted modules, my guess is that the apparmor module would be there, is there apparmor module source I can use to build the kernel module?
<ActionParsnip1> ripps: you could apt-get the source and compile that way
<koperton> wth my atheros doesn't work anymore
<koperton> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<andresmh> how do I get the new notificaton system to work? I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04
<ActionParsnip1> koperton: i have an awesome link for that
<BUGabundo> andresmh: it should be working out of the box
<ActionParsnip1> koperton: http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=1&q=http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/&ei=CLPQSeuMFuCLtgewobjeCQ&usg=AFQjCNGvZy5ER-cnGwRegwj98pGMF2pmyg
<ActionParsnip1> i hate googler
<andresmh> BUGabundo, it isn't for some reason. I rebooteed a couple of times already.
<topyli> andresmh: it only works if you have compositing
<andresmh> topyli, I am using Compiz. That means I have compositing right?
<topyli> yes
<andresmh> I am using the Mac4Lin theme topyli, BUGabundo, does that matter?
<koperton> ActionParsnip1: mmm that is for 8.10
<koperton> anyway i'll give a try
<ripps> It seems that apparmor requires a series of kernel patches, which aren't include in mainline. So mainline kernel probably will never have it.
<ActionParsnip1> koperton: if you read it, its all compiling which will work on any version of ubuntu
<ArcticPenguin> ubuntu is cancer that attaches itself in an intellectual property sense to everything it touches
<koperton> ActionParsnip1: mm that uses ath5k and i have already it
<koperton> xD damned upgrade yesterday was working
<ArcticPenguin> Linux is cancer that attaches itself in an intellectual property sense to everything it touches
<ArcticPenguin> Windows is god
<syockit> "Windows is god" <-- whose quote?
<ArcticPenguin> my quote
<ArcticPenguin> Ballmer is the man!
<bazhang> !ot > ArcticPenguin
<ubottu> ArcticPenguin, please see my private message
<ArcticPenguin> Ballmer is the man!
<bazhang> ArcticPenguin, stop that
<ArcticPenguin> Ok name one thing the open source community has created unique without copying some closed source application
<bazhang> ArcticPenguin, take offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<CosmicChaos_> actual update want me to remove ethtool because it conflicts with "sparc-utils" but i cannot find that package ... any ideas?
<edi_99> hi guys
<edi_99> i have a problem with my wirelless conn
<edi_99> when trying to connect with knetworkmanager...
<edi_99> it does'n do anything....
<Laruft> edi, go to the top right plasma thingy
<Laruft> add a widget
<edi_99> a widget for knetworkman?
<Laruft> yeah hangon
<Laruft> let me explain
<Laruft> mouse over where the time is displayed bottom right, select panel options-> add widget
<Laruft> then select network management
<Laruft> that will put a little box on the bar. which when u left click will pop up a list of wifi signals
<vistakiller> anyone with hp in jaunty?
<Laruft> samsung here
<vistakiller> it seems tha hp-toolbox is not working
<Laruft> whats the problem you are having, maybe someone reading can help  or get back to you
<edi_99> Laruft: seems like I'm missing the network management option
<frybye> vistakiller: is that a windows utillity??
<vistakiller> no is linux utility
<vistakiller> not a winblows
<ramiro_> hi everyone
<ramiro_> jaunty doesnt detect my graphics card
<edi_99> Laruft: oh nevermind got it...
<frybye> ok - was not aware that the manuf.. are providing linux supp...
<Laruft> cool, let me know if you have any other problems   It seems to work pretty well, but sometimes i have to rekey my wifi pass
<edi_99> Laruft: thanks for the help, let's hope that wifi works after i plug out the cable :)
<vistakiller> it seems tha the problem is solved with hp-toolbox with today update
<ramiro_> help anyone?
<EvilRoey> hello
<ramiro_> my resolution is too low and jaunty doesnt detect my driver
<ramiro_> wich is restricted
<Laruft> ramiro, what is your graphics card?
<vistakiller> ramiro what is you gpu?
<vistakiller> your*
<Laruft> and what drives do you have?
<Laruft> oh driver, sorry misread
<ramiro_> it's gfroce 4
<ramiro_> jaunty's live cd does dectect it
<Laruft> you might just need to update the video driver perhaps
<ramiro_> how?
<Aggro> ramiro_: system -> administration -> hardware drivers ?
<DJones> ramiro_: I have a similar problem with my desktop, restricted drivers doesn't detect my geforce2 graphics card on my desktop, but it does detect a geforce2 go card in my laptop
<ramiro_> it just appears the wifi driver
<ramiro_> well it's weird because when i was installing it, with the live cd; my gforce driver appeared there
<biberao> hi
<ramiro_> i enabled it but it required a reboot, so i couldn't make it work
<Laruft> nvidia version 180 is what I'm using.  i assume latest version will support all cards?
<ramiro_> so i should install nvidia from add/remove programs?
<EvilRoey> Is Facebook's Java Photo uploader supposed to work in Konqueror?  I have Java installed.  When I try and add more photos to a Facebook photo album, I get "loading applet"--and that's it.
<rmgibbs> After upgrading to Jaunty, what do I do with the disabled Third Party Sources? I assume they are from the older version? -Thanks
<ramiro_> whats the sudo to install nvidia drivers?
<Laruft> just working on this....
<Laruft> is there a way to list all packages I have installed?
<popey> Laruft: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<ActionParsnip1> EvilRoey: i'd use the old uploader, its super compatible
<Laruft> ramiro_:  you should have nvidia-settings, nvidia-common and nvidia-glx-80   I have others too, but those are the main ones I believe
<EvilRoey> ActionParsnip1:  hehehe nice nick
<EvilRoey> ActionParsnip1:  the one that takes a massive amount of time to upload pictures?
<ActionParsnip1> EvilRoey: slow is better than none
<linkinx64_> guys i was using my TV as a second display and now my laptop shows only 1024x768 instead of 1280....i don't see the option
<linkinx64_> hi ! :
<Newbee> hello everybody
<Newbee> I am unable to make strigi work in kubuntu jaunty. When I try to enable it in the system settings is only tells me that it is not working.
<eagles0513875> Newbee:  fyi expect there to be bugs since its still a beta
<eagles0513875> also if bugs are found submit to launchpad.net
<Newbee> eagles0513875: what does fyi mean?
<BUGabundo> andresmh: maybe... I know that some users had trouble with diff WM and Themes
<eagles0513875> Newbee: for your information
<eagles0513875> hey gnome
<Newbee> eagles0513875: yes, I know that it is beta, but I wanted to ask first. Now I know, that it was probably not my fault or a problem of my installation.
<Newbee> eagles0513875: I'll look at launchpad for the issue and submit it, if it is not there yet. Thanks.
<eagles0513875> no problemm
<cetanhota> Once Jaunty goes live, if I patch my Beta System to full, I wont need to do a full re-install
<Laruft> I see the new beta has a different package manager.  I'm using an older jaunty install, when I did apt-get upgrade, I am still left with adept.
<jpds> cetanhota: Just upgrade with the package manager.
<cetanhota> cool, I thought so. Just wanted to make sure. I hate to do a re-install if I dont need to.
<syockit> what are they using? Packagekit?
<frybye> hi all - is there a way to check out and when needed repair an installation that might have some corruptions/faults in it??
<frybye> like a command for the console - i dont mean going thru packet by packet by hand here.. ;=)
<BUGabundo> cetanhota: running updates will give you the final release
<BUGabundo> the prefered way to upgrade is using update-manager
<cetanhota> Yup, and thats what I will do, just wanted to make sure I was clear.
<frybye> BUGabundo: and so check out/repair an installation that should be up-to-date but appears to hve faults??
<BUGabundo> cetanhota: many many users ask that!
<BUGabundo> can you explain on your own words why would any one think that???
<BUGabundo> I would like to understand the origin of the question
<BUGabundo> so that it can be dealt with
<BUGabundo> frybye: say again ???
<Laruft> oh man i don't even have update-manager installed
<BUGabundo> Laruft: ROFL!
<BUGabundo> $ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Laruft> it wasn't installed originally... so
<BUGabundo> Laruft: install the metapackage
<Laruft> I have THAT..lmao
<BUGabundo> it should bring all that you need
<frybye> I have an installation of jaunty -  done with update manager -d from intrepid that for instance does not have anything at the system|settings|audio... there is just nothing there.. so I am asking is there an automated way to repair a faulty installation?
<BUGabundo> if you have that, I must have UM
<Laruft> cmd?
<Laruft> is it kupdate-manager i wonder /me tries
<BUGabundo> frybye: there's no system|setting menu on my side!
<Laruft> hmm it's not that lol
<syockit> frybye: I'm afraid not.... you can check the forums to see if this is a known issue
<BUGabundo> Laruft: if you have kubuntu then the metapackage is kubutnu-dekstop
<BUGabundo> and you should have $ update-manager-kde
<frybye> I am using a German o.system so dont know the exact erminology...
<cetanhota> I think many users feel that a beta is just that, a testing system. The final release is the one that we should use once it goes live. That being said, people think that once the Final is out then the beta is not needed anymore. So off they go to do a full install. Knowing that if the are running the Beta, and do a full update on day of release would give them the final release.
<frybye> in english i mean..
<Laruft> ah yes, that explains it
<BUGabundo> cetanhota: I get what u mean but still have no idea why ppl would think that
<frybye> like system|settings|sound - in German system|einstellungen|audio..
<cetanhota> Sometimes those facts just are not clear to many users.
<cetanhota> They get beat into there heads that beta is testing and only testing. when the new comes out you have to do a full re-install.
<BUGabundo> frybye: both on System|Preferences and System|Admin I have no Audio tab
<cetanhota> Many people still think and live in the windows world, I think allot of these ideas come from there.
<BUGabundo> ok cetanhota. thanks once again
<frybye> BUG - what about s o u n d
<Laruft> cetanhota: people use the beta because the release before didn't work as expected.   or the beta added new functionality
<BUGabundo> if you see any users asking that on foruns, PLEASE tell them that running update-manager will get them the Final
<BUGabundo> frybye: you can change your language too!! eheh
<syockit> hey! sometimes the system still feels like it's still under testing whilst it's already released (my experience with intrepid). Seeing I'm bound to meet problems anyway, this time I chose to roll along with the development
<frybye> where do you go to check - config your underlying sound system...
<Laruft> and update-manager-kde for kubuntu users! lmao, they need to apt-get it too
<BUGabundo> frybye: yes I have Sound on Preferences
<frybye> BUGabundo: then my German wife wont like it...
<BUGabundo> frybye: make her a new profile just for her
<cetanhota> Laruft, or some people use it like me because they like to help out during the beta phase looking for bugs and such.
<BUGabundo> and one for you!
<BUGabundo> easy!!!
<Eruaran> I have an issue but I'm not sure where to report it
<BUGabundo> frybye: ubuntu multiuser is pretty nice!
<BUGabundo> Eruaran: what's up?
<frybye> right and when I left-click on that - a tab appears at bottom of screen saying "starting sound" for a few seconds and then dissapears and then there is nothing...
<BUGabundo> :) frybye what about your French madame? :)
<frybye> multi user = "You are hidinfg something from me!"  heheh
<Eruaran> BUGabundo: In my system log I'm getting this every few seconds, 2009-03-31 00:13:45	Shadowfax	kernel	[ 4046.668899] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [f6c1df18] 'on'
<BUGabundo> frybye: heheheheeheheheheheheheheheheheheeheh
<BUGabundo> Eruaran: ah known prob!
<frybye> we only speak Polish together the floosie and me - and she aint here using the pc in the fam. appt.. heheh
<BUGabundo> seems that some systems report an nonexiting fan
<BUGabundo> its a BIOS bug
<Eruaran> BUGabundo: It does not seem to affect general usage
<BUGabundo> see if there's a bios update Eruaran
<Eruaran> BUGabundo: ah so BIOS update ?
<Eruaran> ok
<BUGabundo> if not, you should get the kernel team patching the kernel to ignore it
<frybye> BUG - so is there a "check out the installation and repair if necessary" command or not?
<BUGabundo> but that won't happen for this cycle since we are close to release
<Eruaran> my BIOS is pretty crappy
<BUGabundo> Eruaran: but ask on #ubuntu-kernel or to apw
<Eruaran> ok
<BUGabundo> frybye: well maybe some sound dev can help you
<BUGabundo> its way above my knowlage
<BUGabundo> its too soon for dtchen to be awaked!
<BUGabundo> try around 19h GMT
<frybye> ok BUGabundo but you are here - ;=)
<frybye> BUGabundo: i c - ok
<BUGabundo> frybye: but I have no idea how to debug audio
<frybye> and you dontt know of a general system to check out and repair an installation?
<Aggro> BUGabundo: I have investigated it for two days. Neither do I.
<frybye> Aggro - you got the same prob??
<Aggro> frybye: I got problem with sounds. Pulseaudio crashes/shuts down on me. And I have no idea why or how to get more info about it.
<Aggro> I'm still trying to figure out what starts the pulseaudio
<frybye> well I guess you have already googled? - trouble with thaat is than almost none of the hits actually relate to jaunty...
<BUGabundo> Aggro: PA auto spawns now
<BUGabundo> even if you kill it, stop it, it WILL auto start again
<Aggro> BUGabundo: No it wont
<BUGabundo> yes it does
<frybye> Aggro: can you access the system|prefs|sound area??
<Laruft> anyone know the command line for update-manager-kde ?
<Aggro> BUGabundo: Want me to pastebin you a ps aux list without pulseaudio?
<Laruft> no man page or -? lol
<BUGabundo> Laruft: do-release-upgrade
<BUGabundo> Laruft: add '-d' to distupgrade
<BUGabundo> Aggro: didn't you say it would start on its own?
<Aggro> frybye: Not exactly. My problem is more related to thin client. I only got ssh connection to the machine where pulseaudio crashes.
<Laruft> no new release found
<frybye> i c
<Aggro> BUGabundo: Then what di dyou say?
<frybye> catch you guys in a bit  ...
<BUGabundo> Aggro: too much confusion
<BUGabundo> never mind
<BUGabundo> lets start over
<BUGabundo> Laruft: are you on jaunty?
<Aggro> BUGabundo: Ok, do you know how I can prevent it from starting?
<BUGabundo> if so, of course there's no new release
<BUGabundo> Aggro: yes
<Aggro> Please share this information?
<BUGabundo> you can stop it from auto spawning
<Aggro> I want to stop it from starting at all, so I can start it on my own way, so it would not crash.
<ActionParsnip1> !bun
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bun
<ActionParsnip1> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ActionParsnip1> Aggro: that may help
<BUGabundo> Aggro: let me find the info on that
<BUGabundo> maco: ping
<BUGabundo> ActionParsnip1: bum will not work!
<maco> BUGabundo: pong?
<Laruft> yes Bugabundo
<ActionParsnip1> BUGabundo: no need for the '!'
<BUGabundo> maco please refresh my memory on how to stop
<BUGabundo> PA from auto spawn
<maco> Aggro: you wanna turn off pulse autospawn?
<BUGabundo> so that Aggro can stop it
<maco> Aggro: wait did you say it just keeps crashing?
<Aggro> It only crashes once
<Aggro> or shuts down
<Aggro> I don't know which
<Aggro> as I can't get any information of what happens.
<maco> Aggro: lemme check something...
<ActionParsnip1> Aggro: read your    dmesg | tail
<maco> no....there's a kernel bug that was making pulse unstable
<BUGabundo> maco a new one?
<maco> the one dan was having people test last week
<Aggro> ActionParsnip1: Nothing there
<maco> im trying to see if the kernel team released the fix yet
<ActionParsnip1> Aggro: bah
<Aggro> ActionParsnip1: Like I said, I have spend 2 days with this problem. But I accept any guesses you can make.
<BUGabundo> maco: I think so
<BUGabundo> I remember getting it on Friday
<BUGabundo> and dtchen hasn't upped his repo version either
<maco> Aggro: do you have 2.6.28-11.38?
<Aggro> Linux ltsp2 2.6.28-11-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 27 09:00:52 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<maco> Aggro: does it only happen with that kernel?
<maco> Aggro: you said 2 days. if you rever to 2.6.10, is it ok?
<ActionParsnip1> Aggro: i'd reboot then wait for the conflict then read all of: dmesg | less
<Aggro> maco: Sounds worked with Ubuntu 8.04, two days ago I installed Jaunty beta and since then I have tried to solve the sound problem
<Aggro> ActionParsnip1: Trust me on this, there is nothing on dmesg. I have rebooted about 50 times today, I have looked dmesg before and after the pulseaudio goes down.
<maco> doh, ok...
<Aggro> But the thing is, if after the crash I start pulseaudio manually with command "pulseaudio" it does not crash, it works.
<maco> what if you use start-pulseaudio-x11?
<maco> is there a difference?
<maco> and what if you just dont restart it? will it start itself when you play sound?
<maco> autospawn means it should start automatically when you play sound
<setuid> Anyone know what the replacement for /etc/modprobe.d/aliases is?
<Aggro> maco: start-pulseaudio-x11 does not seem to crash
<Aggro> maco: If I don't restart, then there is no pulseaudio process and I don't hear any sounds.
<maco> sounds like autospawn's already off then
<throughn1thing> does anyone know if the Jaunty LiveCD supports manual setup for encrypted disks...or is the alternate CD still required for setups like this
<Aggro> maco: When I did apt-get remove pulseaudio && apt-get install pulseaudio I got some new packages.. that fixed part of my problem, but it still crashes on startup. Could autospawner be missing from the ltsp also? Do you know the packet name?
<BUGabundo> throughn1thing: yes!
<throughn1thing> BUGabundo: so i dont need the alternate disk anymore?
<arthur_> Hi there. This might be trivial but don't know howto. Upgrade broke a few Gnome features. How can I  completely "refresh" Gnome desktop?
<BUGabundo> please refer to release notes for more details info
<throughn1thing> ok thanks
<maco> Aggro: in /etc/pulse/client.conf, what does lne 26 say?
<BUGabundo> throughn1thing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview
<throughn1thing> perfect, thanks!
<BUGabundo> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta
<Aggro> maco: autospawn = yes
<throughn1thing> BUGabundo: hmm i have read this, and it does not mention anything on this page about encrypted partitions
<maco> interesting..... so you logged out & in after installing new pulse packages?
<throughn1thing> it talks about the ecryptfs "private" folder, but not entire disks
<arthur_> apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop and than a re-install would that work?
<Aggro> maco: Yes, pressed reset button
<maco> throughn1thing: for LVM encryption or home directory encryption, you need the alt cd
<BUGabundo> throughn1thing: ahhh sorry. my mistake
<maco> i dotn know about private directory
<throughn1thing> i guess ill stick with the alternate disk just to be safe
<maco> Aggro: :( ok well to make sound play without pulseaudio, you need to be in the audio group in /etc/group
<maco> Aggro: talk to dtchen or TheMuso though. they know more about how pulse works under the hood
<Aggro> maco: I want to use pulseaudio, and it works after the first crash.
<Aggro> I just want to automate the thing if possible. And help debugging the problem if I can. But I'm out of ideas how to find the problem.
<maco> Aggro: does the crash show in any log?
<Aggro> maco: Not any I have found
<Aggro> maco: E.g. syslog is empty, nothing there. size of file is 0.
<cetanhota> good news, the issue with iso being mounted from the host OS in VMware has been resolved.
<Aggro> dmesg shows stuff, but nothing about the crash
<maco> Aggro: "stuff"? pastebin?
<Aggro> maco: stuff... I think it is unrelated, but sure...
<BUGabundo>  !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Aggro> maco: http://pastebin.com/d5bbe569b
<BUGabundo> do Notifications bubble make your screens flash too, when using a FulScreen app?
<bsnider> maco, there is no audio group
<bsnider> maco, there are 3 pulse groups
<maco> bsnider: there is an audio group
<maco> bsnider: pulse is a member of it
<bsnider> ok, i ghuess it's invisible
<maco> are you looking in the actual file or at the gui thing?
<bsnider> the gui thing
<maco> bah dont trust guis
<Blinkiz> Okay, this popping up of users login in on pidgin needs to be disabled on my computer. I mean, this new notification box (black background) that pops up everytime a new user login on pidgin. How do I disable it?
<BUGabundo> bsnider: $ groups
<bsnider> uh huh
<maco> Blinkiz: tools -> plugins -> libnotify plugin
<bsnider> you  don't need to do anything beyond the default setup to make pulse work
<Blinkiz> maco, thanks
<BUGabundo> Blinkiz: Pidgin->Plugins->notifications
<maco> Blinkiz: you can set which things should and shouldn't notify
<BUGabundo> turn off the option for notification when someone enters/leaves
<maco> bsnider: the audio group is for if you *don't* want to use pulse
<bsnider> you can't get rid of pulse
<bsnider> and you shouldn't get rid of it
<maco> bsnider: kubuntu doesnt use pulse
<maco> bsnider: so, for example, on a kubuntu system, you are automatically in audio and not pulse because pulse just plain isnt installed
<bsnider> if you say so
<maco> and since some people prefer not to use pulse period, say because its still really buggy, the way to go about doing that is to remove pulse and join that group so you've got the same setup as a kubuntu user, but you'll probably run into issues with apps taking exclusive locks on the devices if you dont explicitly setup dmix
<nemo> or. can use a better sound card :)
<bsnider> pulse isn't still really buggy
<nemo> $10 SB16, no more locks
<nemo> bsnider: still blows up on me :-/
<nemo> regularly
<nemo> locks up. have to kill it.
<nemo> crashes
<nemo> both ibex and jaunty
<bsnider> i see, and you clean installed jaunty recently?
<Aggro> maco: The start-pulseaudio-x11 crashed
<Machtin> hm, how large should /tmp be?
<Aggro> maco: It just lived a lot longer, about 30 minutes. After that totem was closed and then it was gone.
<maco> bsnider: er, yes, pulse is buggy. we're shipping 0.9.14, not 0.9.15 ;)
<maco> Aggro: whereas no crashes at all with normal pulseaudio command? and you're using ltsp, right?
<Aggro> bsnider: I just installed ubuntu beta and pulseaudio crashes after 1 minute
<bsnider> maco, i'm sorry i don't follow your meaning there
<maco> bsnider: we're not using the latest version with all its bug fixes
<Aggro> maco: I will try the normal pulseaudio command now. I get back after about 30 minutes ;)
<bsnider> maco, unless pulse 9.15 was released today, 9.14 is the latest version
<maco> Aggro: haha alreght
<maco> bsnider: oh i thought it'd been released already....ok, well there are 9.15 packages available in TheMuso's PPA which people are having good luck with, we're just not including it by default
<bsnider> http://www.pulseaudio.org/
<bsnider> 9.14
<maco> fair nough
<bsnider> so you're messing with the default setup and complaining that there are bugs...
<maco> who is?
<maco> i use 9.14, Aggro uses 9.14
<maco> we've got default
<bsnider> anyone that's putting luke's ppa stuff on their system
<maco> er...you dont understand
<maco> people use his PPA *Because* of the bugs in 9.14
<maco> i dont have issues though...partly because if i do, i see dtchen almost every day, and he can fix them
<apw> there is cirtainly no way you can call whats in the jaunty pocket bug free right now
<maco> haha
<bsnider> if people are seeing lots of showstopper bugs after having clean installed jaunty beta then i'll eat my words. if you're upgrading and seeing bugs, then you deserve them
<apw> my classic is getting 10s of the first track i play in rhythm box, and then having to play again to get normal service
<apw> bsnider, any why would that be?
<apw> that is an untenable position.  if that is the truth then file a bug on the installer
<BUGabundo> bsnider: PA on jaunty will be 9.14. not 9.15. 9.15 is available for testers on themuso PPA
<Aggro> bsnider: pulseaudio after clean reinstall crashes after 1 minute of usage.
<maco> BUGabundo: yeah he thinks the only people seeing bugs are ones using themuso's ppa
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> nope!
<bsnider> BUGabundo, if you can't keep up witht he conversation, better not try to join in at all
<Aggro> bsnider: installed 2 days ago, the beta
<BUGabundo> sound works 200% fine on my system NOW
<nemo> bsnider: my jaunty install is about a month old, so I guess no.
<BUGabundo> finally
<maco> BUGabundo: i told him that the reason people use themuso's ppa is that the default one has bugs
<nemo> bsnider: I have done a clean jaunty install, but isn't under my control
<BUGabundo> after almost 2 months in mute
<maco> there are some bugs only found in 9.14, and some only found in 9.15....so having both available is a *good* thing
<BUGabundo> maco actually themuso ppa is only for extreme ppl that need 9.15 hooks! since it modifies the kernel userspace
<apw> i prefer to refer to pulse as rough round the edges
<BUGabundo> for bug fixing we _had_ dtchen ppa
<BUGabundo> but has now been ported to kernel fixes
<bsnider> i think the people seeing bugs are the opnes who A) have unsupported hardware, which is an alsa issue, or B) have old installs they've been upgrading for years not realizing that upgrading distros without issue is a fantasy
<bsnider> you have to clean install distro upgrades
<maco> bsnider: its a fantasy for opensuse, not for ubuntu
<BUGabundo> old hw with buggier drivers is on reason
<maco> bsnider: and Aggro has repeated abou 10 times that s/he DID a clean install 2 days ago
<bsnider> Aggro, which hardware?
<BUGabundo> mac fta says he brings the same system since 6.06
<BUGabundo> just by upgrading
<maco> bsnider: though it is true that upgrading through unstable can cause problems, stable release -> stable release should not create problems
<bsnider> that's a fantasy
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hello, what about the new indicator applet? By now it only seems to me a pointless icon indicating me that pidgin and evolution are running
<Aggro> bsnider: integrated sound chip, if you tell me commands, I can give output.
<bsnider> lspci
<maco> BUGabundo: yes, there are a LOT of hardware / driver bugs revealed by pulseaudio
<apw> bsnider, why we specifically support doing upgrades via update-manager
<BUGabundo> Aggro:  lspci -vvnn
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is it going to be improved or shall I just remove it from the panel and forget about it?
<maco> Aggro: if its an HDA, lscpi -nv | grep -A 1 0403
<BUGabundo> maco I know!
<apw> Le-Chuck_ITA, i have yet to figure out what its trying to tell me either
<bsnider> apw, that's not an argument. why does linus torvalds always clean install new distros?
<maco> bsnider: he's anal?
<apw> but there is talk on -devel about it which implies it going to do something
<BUGabundo> apw loved your comment on the bug eheh
<apw> bsnider, and "beause linus does" is one?
<apw> nothing he does is normal.  thats part of his charm
<BUGabundo> indicator applet used to flash for me, now only shows a green dot!
<apw> BUGabundo, you have a green dot?
<bsnider> no, but as long as we're arguing in an unreasonable way
<BUGabundo> I have piddgin and gwibber on
<BUGabundo> apw ^^
<Aggro> bsnider: http://pastebin.com/d7bf97019
<apw> bsnider, i don't think i am, you told me i was going to fail because i wasn't installing from scratch as an opener
<BUGabundo> 00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)
<BUGabundo> humm got it!
<apw> i don't believe that is a reasonable position
<bsnider> Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)
<BUGabundo> its the nvidia crontroler
<bsnider> there's your problem, sir
<BUGabundo> wasn't that blacklisted on moduled?
<bsnider> alsa is to blame
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: when did your indicator applet flash, precisely?
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: many weeks ago
<Aggro> But it works if I restart pulseaudio manually (for 30 minutes at least, still testing)
<BUGabundo> stopped about 2 weeks or so Le-Chuck_ITA
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo:  I mean under which conditions :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: because  mine never flashes
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: when I got stuff from pidgin
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it just stays there
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah ok
<apw> BUGabundo, mine is always and envelope
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but then is it meant to replace the pidgin icon?
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: operative word: it *used* to
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: FUSA already did
<bsnider> Aggro, the sound driver pulse is trying to use is a piece of garbage. it's not pulse's fault
<BUGabundo> apw: so if the nv sound driver is blacklisted
<apw> though that doesn't explain the large body of people who have better behaviour if they remove it
<BUGabundo> how can Aggro un-blacklist it?
<maco> Le-Chuck_ITA: the combination of the indicator applet and fusa replace pidgin's awful practice of keeping a non-notification in the notification area
<apw> not that i want to remove it particularly, as it has its place in the greater scheme
<apw> maco, why is that awful?
<BUGabundo> apw I can keep it as long as it doesn't crash/reload 5 times a day
<Le-Chuck_ITA> maco: looks to me like it's just a "vertical mode" notification area :)
<BUGabundo> apw: maco like me, believe on a Clean SysTray
<apw> and it is an indication, it tells me i have pigdin runnning
<maco> apw: is not a notifcation! and um "the HIG says so"?
<apw> and it tells me if i am away
<BUGabundo> as do Mark and ASeigo
<apw> tell me how thats _not_ a notification
<maco> the fusa already tells you the status
<apw> and i dissagree with them
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Guys: I followed ALL the debates, including the rhythmbox one
<BUGabundo> apw: FUSA says the same
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and there is an argument which is constantly ignored: long-running applications can not be windows
<Le-Chuck_ITA> they need a place to live in
<maco> the primary purpose according to a bunch of users is so that they can minimize without minimizing
<maco> which i dotn understnd
<apw> no as it never changes when i have pending messages like the other pidgin one does
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: KDE does that with plamoids
<Aggro> Sounds worked fine in Ubuntu 8.04, did it use better version of the ... garpage?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> maco: you don't understand it as many don't. The point is usability
<maco> Le-Chuck_ITA: no crap
<Le-Chuck_ITA> if I use a window frequently because I am working on it, it makes sense to keep it open
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I can alt+tab to it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but if the windows is only used to start or stop background music
<maco> i have always kept buddy lists open at all times
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it does not make sense to keep it in the way
<apw> and does not pidgin allow you to chose if that icon is there
<BUGabundo> I keep my pidgin closed
<Le-Chuck_ITA> maco:  that's not an argument
<maco> apw: yes
<BUGabundo> just IM windows opened on a 2nd workspace
<apw> am pretty sure it does, and i never use the user list
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I always keep the cube on but it's off by default
<apw> i use the little speech bubble and am very happy
<BUGabundo> I have low desktop screen space... 13.3" screen
<Le-Chuck_ITA> in fact low desktop space is the obvious answer
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and
<maco> apw: the default is for it to not hang out in the notification area now because all the "minimizing to somewhere else"  stuff and the "new messges!" stuff are in the indicator applet
<Le-Chuck_ITA> skipping alt+tab is the other obvious one
<maco> apw: the status setting is in fusa. all the functionality is covered
<BUGabundo> guys if you see a screenshot of my system
<BUGabundo> you will see I don't have any more space on systray
<BUGabundo> too much cluther there
<apw> maco, dissagree, my pidgin icon has some kind of annotation when i have meessages
<maco> Le-Chuck_ITA: ugh, i hate that! stupid kwin skips minimized windows on alt+tab. i consequently cannot get my windows back when miinimzed, PERIOD
<apw> which does not appear on my green spot
<Le-Chuck_ITA> maco: in fact
<maco> apw: the indicator applet does too
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I want alt+tab to minimized windows
<maco> apw: you not reading!
<apw> maco, which is the indicator applet
<apw> this thing with an envelope?
<maco> apw: yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> maco: but windows that I use only once per hour and NEED to stay alive
<Le-Chuck_ITA> need a better place than my taskbar
<apw> that never ever changes from an envelope perios
<Le-Chuck_ITA> because the taskbar is for frequently used things
<BUGabundo> apw: do you have pidgin-libnotify installed?
<apw> always has been one and always looks the same, tells me exactly ero
<apw> zero ...
<BUGabundo> its need to interact with Notifications
<maco> apw: it changes to different envelope. its greyed out when not n use and turs all colorful when there's a new message
<BUGabundo> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/112892/2009-03-30.png
<BUGabundo> here is my desktop
<bsnider> Aggro, that's a really old laptop right?
<BUGabundo> see if is there any change I get more icons on it!
<maco> cold fingers + broken keyboard = :(
<apw> maco, i have never noticed any difference in it
<Aggro> bsnider: Desktop computer
<Aggro> bsnider: And I got older ones too
<BUGabundo> apw: do you have pidgin-libnotify installed?
<apw> BUGabundo, but i do have popups appearing in the new OSD
<bsnider> Aggro, with a radeon 9200 video card? that's the dark ages
<Aggro> That is my second best computer here ;)
<apw> BUGabundo, seems not if its a separate package, yet i get the notification icon for it
<apw> how does that work ...
<vbgunz> anybody get desktop effects to work in Kubuntu with the latest nvidia 180.44 binary driver?
<BUGabundo> grrrr
<Le-Chuck_ITA> who said "all the functionality is covered"... did you notice the difference between FUSA and the pidgin menu?
<BUGabundo> ask DX team
<BUGabundo> LOL
<apw> and i get notification popups too ... i don't understand
<bsnider> Aggro, go out and buy a cheap creative card that's NOT an x-fi and you'll have no more problems with sound, ever
<apw> is this thing mad?
<BUGabundo> apw pidgin as it own libnotify lib that has been patched
<bsnider> Aggro, don't waste your time tinkering with pulse
<BUGabundo> but there's another package to interact wit libnotify osd
<bsnider> pulse can't do the impossible
<apw> BUGabundo, so why didn't it install itself
<apw> if its needed for this mess to be sane
<BUGabundo> it doesn't for other WM then GNOME
<apw> i am using default gnome
<maco> Le-Chuck_ITA: which bit is missing from fusa? the hiding stuff? thats in the indicator applet
<BUGabundo> brb need to check AV on a liveusb jaunty
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the extended status with all my favourite ones :)
<maco> Le-Chuck_ITA: also, since you like the word usability: having a bunch of junk in the notification area is known to create usability problems because its too much crud to look at
<Le-Chuck_ITA> maco: I know this
<apw> maco, so how is it better to have an evelope instead of a speach bubble if its going to persist?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> maco: but I argue that there are two different kinds of windows, one which needs alt+tab and one which annoys alt+tab
<apw> how is one not a violation of the same thing the other one is?
<Amaranth> apw: The indicator applet is for more than one thing
<Le-Chuck_ITA> maco: the notification icon is just a folder for all the crap
<apw> Amaranth, like what?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> maco: sorry, I meant the indicator applet
<maco> apw: well do you want pidgin, evolution, and gwibber showing *three* notifications in there all the time? or do you want 1 applet that handles all 3? which is more visual clutter?
<bsnider> apw, recent studies have shown people understand envelope images
<apw> as i only use one of them i am in the same place though
<Le-Chuck_ITA> anyways, all have taken this issue rather personally, like if it was an "emacs vs vi thing"
<BUGabundo> back.. so far 2 virus removed by clamav!
<apw> bsnider, that is true i expect it to point to my email which it does not
<Amaranth> apw: So there is no gain or loss for you
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: under which system?
<BUGabundo> apw: let me check the required pacakges
<maco> apw: which mail client are you using?
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: jaunty liveusb removing from wind xp
<Amaranth> apw: an envelope means "a message is waiting for you"
<maco> i know only evo has support so far...that needs to be worked on for karmic
<apw> i just installed that libnotify for it, and restarted and i have lost my normal icon
<bsnider> apw, envelope means message, not necessarily email
 * BUGabundo wishes kmail used notify OSD
<apw> Amaranth, so what is it doing on my screen when one is not waiting for me
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: ok then it's normal :)
<Amaranth> apw: It is grayed out
<maco> apw: being not highlighted
<maco> though if it really doesnt change: BUG
<thewrath> hey all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Amaranth: the envelope is there right now
<Amaranth> disabled icon means "no messages waiting"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and I have no new messages
<maco> thewrath: dont you use arch?
<apw> maco, its pretty dark thing to me.  one day someone will send me one
<BUGabundo> apw: pidgin-libnotify instaled?
<apw> and maybe i'll find out what it looks like
<apw> BUGabundo, i have that and the behaviour you describe
<bsnider> apw, they're just copying the OSX system
<BUGabundo> check also pidgin -> plugins -> libnotify options
<apw> two icons to get to two halves of one application, which is actually really bloody odd
<apw> maco, is anyone gonna make xchat do it to?  mutt for email
<BUGabundo> ehehehe mutt!!!!! power
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok guys, I now upgraded the indicator applet :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> let's see
<thewrath> maco: i do not use archlinux
<thewrath> i want to get into it
<maco> apw: the goal is for all (probably just gui though cuz er....) apps to use the indicator applet
<thewrath> as soon as i can
<BUGabundo> pidgin irc is strange! I see some but not all bubles
<BUGabundo> guess I only see *some* replies
<BUGabundo> and PVT
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: you see only those with your name?
<apw> pidgin irc is too crap to use for real imo
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: I did not see that last one yet!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hmm
<Le-Chuck_ITA> then it's broken
<BUGabundo> apw: I know... even pidgin devs say so
<maco> i wonder if i can code good enough to patch xchat, empathy, and the othrs to use it....
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I use it for IRC
<Le-Chuck_ITA> always
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: try a notice or PVT
<maco> BUGabundo: maybe you only see when you get highlighted?
<BUGabundo> I use pidgin for everything... less apps!
<apw> the very worst feature if pidgin irc is if you close the window it unjoins you from everything
<BUGabundo> maco both those were higlited and got nothing
<BUGabundo> apw: you can set it to close and NOT unjoin
<maco> BUGabundo: weird
<apw> i never could find the option before i gave up on it.  much happier with xchat
<BUGabundo> hey.... Le-Chuck_ITA got the PVT now
<BUGabundo> its slowwwwwwwww
<maco> im using pidgin+quassel because irssi falls over with ipv6 on jaunty (works fine in hardy)
<apw> so i guess i need xchat to join the envelope game to make it any use to me
<BUGabundo> I keep doing $ pkill notifications-osd
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: you got it by libnotify?
<BUGabundo> cause the backlog is so big
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: let me purge it and we try again
<BUGabundo> $ pkill notify-osd
<maco> BUGabundo: the command probably works better when you spell the process name right
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: now
<maco> there ya go
<thewrath> has anyone done stuff wtih having their own project on launchpad
<BUGabundo> ok, it seems PVT is very low on the scale
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> but #s will not use it, even for replies!
<BUGabundo> maco: ipv6 on local lan or isp?
<BUGabundo> I'm on ipv6(lan) and everything works
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: maybe you get the bubbles only when the irc window is unfocused or hidden?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> or both?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it seems to me that they try to be smart
<BUGabundo> I haven't got a single one from this #
<BUGabundo> ok new bug with it
<BUGabundo> if I already read the PVT log, no need to keep getting flooded by them
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ?
<BUGabundo> I already opened a bug against exaile for that same reason
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I think it just sends you the new ones
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ?
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: I'm still getting yours ....
<maco> BUGabundo: ipv6 tunnel over miredo
<BUGabundo> ok mac
<BUGabundo> *maco
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah good
 * Le-Chuck_ITA is about to reboot
<BUGabundo> brb
<hiena> 24 days
<BUGabundo> bug reporting
<hiena> :D
<maco> BUGabundo: 4/5 of the time, i get connection refused.
<maco> if i use quassel, it works every time
 * hiena is counting the days :P
<maco> what's weird is i can telnet to ipv6.chat.us.freenode.net on 6667 but then irssi wont connect
<BUGabundo> I would be glad if I could use SSL
<hiena> maco pppoe?
<maco> hiena: no, cable internet...
<maco> i have no idea how to do ppp* on linux
<maco> AFAIK it involves modems
<hiena> pppoeconf
<hiena> :D
<hiena> in terminal
<maco> and modems are the devil of dialup
<maco> and dialup is eeeeeewwwwwww
<hiena> maco ok mine is working just finde
<hiena> fine
<hiena> just put the cable ( not via usb)
<BUGabundo> maco: NM does it pretty easy now
<maco> (note that a "cable modem" is a misnomer. it's really a bridge. modems have to modulate between analog and digital, but with cable it's already digital)
<hiena> and the eth0 will find the ip
<BUGabundo> and NM 0.8 will have a new modem manager
<maco> hiena: im online
<maco> hiena: obviously, if im talking to you
<hiena> lol
<maco> im talking about an *application* bug
<hiena> maco s whats the problem :)
<hiena> aaaaaa
<hiena> sorry
<maco> over my miredo-based ipv6 connection, i can *always* reach ipv6.google.com, *always* telnet to ipv6.chat.us.freenode.net, *always* connect to ipv6 freenode wth quassel, and *rarely* connect to ipv6 freenode with irssi
<Le-Chuck_ITA> offtopic and sorry for that: would somebody just write my name in a message? I want to see what happens when the conversation is hidden...
<maco> woohoo! kwin stopped lying to me!
<maco> Le-Chuck_ITA:
<hiena> maco youre french :)
<maco> hiena: what?
<BUGabundo> LP is slow
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: apw maco https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/notify-osd/+bug/351670
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 351670 in pidgin "pidgin notifications OSD keep showing even after PVT has gain focus" [Undecided,New]
<hiena> maco sorry i saw FR :P and after that eenode :D
<Le-Chuck_ITA> very nice: with hidden windows, you get a notification when somebody says your name
<Le-Chuck_ITA> now I can join this channel automatically :)
<hiena> hey the bug for pppoe its not fixed yet allez, i need to retype my pass all the time i reboot
<maco> hiena: heh...yeah um...i can see the White House from my window, so...pretty sure I'm not french
<hiena> hmm maco washington was french :P
<hggdh> pas possible ;-)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: the bug you reported is interesting: is it actually possible to revoke messages in libnotify?
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: yes
<maco> hiena: oui, L'Enfant...
<hggdh> terrible?
<BUGabundo> guys OT
<BUGabundo> lol
<hggdh> :-D
<BUGabundo> go to #ubuntu+1fr
<BUGabundo> :)
<maco> BUGabundo: but i dont speak francais
<hiena> moi aussi je ne parle pas francais
<Laruft> why is my lcd screen (laptop) showing up as 50hz in the display prefs?  I thought it was 60hz for all lcd
<digitaloktay> hi
<hiena> Laruft check your resolution
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Laruft: because it's more or less random it seems
<Le-Chuck_ITA> on LCDs I always saw strange or "impossible" refresh rates but I may be wrong
<hiena> if its too big for ya screen
<Laruft> system settings0>display   1920x1200 refresh 50hz  or i can choose 51hz woot
<digitaloktay> when i want to print anything in openoffice.org, it is printing good, but when i am print in firefox, the printer shows me PK Laden Letter, Printer: HP Laserjet 4
<bluefoxicy> so wait
<bluefoxicy> after all this talk about how a C compiler is a horrible, horrible security hole and should never be shipped
<bluefoxicy> while shipping python (which mind you I've used to write exploits and launch attacks at daemons with simple buffer overflows)
<hiena> Laruft try changing it to 1600
<bluefoxicy> ....Ubuntu now ships with a start-up service that requires gcc?
<Laruft> ok changing to 1600x1024 without pressing OK, gives me auto/55hz
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: LCDs are not affected by vertical screen refresh rate
<maco> bluefoxicy: what startup service is that?
<bluefoxicy> maco:  DKMS
<bluefoxicy> it compiles kernel modules on boot
<maco> ah
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: I know so I always tought the reported values were fake?
<Laruft> ah 1280x1024 is 60hz
<hiena> Laruft its not the ubuntu its the monitor
<maco> right so people who use stupid unfoss modules can.../me shuts up
<hiena> see spec of the monitor
<Laruft> yeah, I was expecting to see 60hz thats all
<bluefoxicy> maco:  virtualbox uses it too
<joejc> whats the notification thing called?
<maco> bluefoxicy: kvm ftw?
<maco> joejc: notify-osd
<Aggro> maco: FYI, Plain pulseaudio also crashed after some time.
<bluefoxicy> maco:  no, kvm is dog shit.
<joejc> thanks
 * bluefoxicy wanders off to shower
<maco> Aggro: bleh. ok. can you do "ulimit -c unlimited" so it'll spit out a core dump?
<Laruft> bluefoxicy whats better than kvm ?
<maco> Laruft: "thngs with guis"?
<maco> kvm is tough the first 5 times even if you know how to use the cli
<Aggro> maco: I will try that
 * bluefoxicy used to use qemu
<bluefoxicy> kvm simply doesn't work right.
<Laruft> kvm has gui, i found it easy to set up
<Laruft> installed very quickly..
<bluefoxicy> it requires some hardware facilities too, so if you don't have that you're screwed.
<Laruft> xen is apparenly the best, but a beast to set up
<bluefoxicy> the ideal situation would be for Xen to be easy to set up, have a VMware-Server-like GUI to control it, and to have hardware facilities to run non-Xen guests
<bluefoxicy> mostly because Xen actually works; and VMware-Server is not free; and KVM is too useless and buggy and crashy; and KQemu is not free; and VirtualBox doesn't have the greatest network and doesn't ship USB pass-through like in its full non-free version
<tomsdale> didn't I read here that Kubuntu jaunty now has a more native style for Firefox? I can't switch back to "use KDE style in my GTK Applications"
<DoYouKnow> hi. Anyone know of a workaround for a permission denied error when installing wubi on vista sp1?
<DoYouKnow> I was running as admin
<BUGabundo> DoYouKnow: there is no known prob
<BUGabundo> I have installed many desktops with it
<BUGabundo> and work
<BUGabundo> but try RunAs
<Incarus> lol, jaunty beta didnt want me to boot up
<tomsdale> my firefox in KDE still looks horrible with bold fonts and ugly boxes.
<Incarus> the filesystem check fsck did fail
<Incarus> tomsdale, you can use opera
<DoYouKnow> I don't have a password set on administrator
<DoYouKnow> hmmm
<DoYouKnow> guess this will take some time
<tomsdale> Incarus: that would be my last ressort option as a webdeveloper,  need my plugs
<Incarus> tomsdale, doesnt the plugins work in in opera?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> guys is the daily release only "alternate"? If so is there a page with the latest release testing iso e.g. beta?
<maco> gah! anyone else notice that if you have a contact in your buddy list that has 2 accounts (like, a nested contact) and they sign on, you get "*USER* is online is online"
<tomsdale> Incarus: I don't think so, let me try
<Incarus> maco, which orgram?
<Incarus> tomsdale, k
<hggdh> maco, what programme?
<Incarus> yes
<maco> pidgin
<Incarus> my mistake
<hggdh> hum. Let me try it
<hggdh> nah, the only double entry I have is online on one account, and offline on the other, cannot test it
<tomsdale> Incarus: nop - just tried to install firebug and seems to be a no go.
<tomsdale> people on kubuntu - are you using themes to make your firefox look nicer or what happened to the qt4 integration of GTK applications.
<Incarus> tomsdale, k
<maco> tomsdale: the qt4-for-gtk thing looks horrendous. the tabs get all misaligned and bleh.  i just have my gtk apps set to use clearlooks or something native to them
<tomsdale> maco: Is there a GTK tool to do that or do you use the GTK Settings under Apearance in the KDE Control Center.
<maco> tomsdale: the latter
<tomsdale> k, let me play around with it a bit more.
<tomsdale> It doesn't seem to retain it's setting.
<noumaan> Hi
<noumaan> I tried Jaunty but it seems like it did not install grub during installation
<noumaan> I am using the LIVE cd now and would like to know how I can install grub manually?
<Incarus> noumaan, install intrepid and make a dist upgrae with "update-manager -d", or wait for the jaunty final release
<clearscreen> noumaan: by any chance, do you have s-ata and IDE disks in your pc?
<noumaan> clearscreen I dont know
<BUGabundo> noumaan: mount the disk where you want grub
<BUGabundo> chroot insisde it
<noumaan> BUGabundo:  I have mounted the disk
<BUGabundo> then run grub-install
<noumaan> ok
<BUGabundo> there are thoughans HowTos on Google about it
<BUGabundo> if you need step by step commands
<Incarus> ?, why <<April 23rd, 2009>> and not 09.04.?
<Incarus> the jaunty release, i mean
<BUGabundo> ahhh??
<maco> Incarus: what?
<Incarus> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<BUGabundo> ubuntu 9.04, aka jaunty jackalope will be released on 23 of april
<maco> Incarus: thats what 9.04 means...2009.04
<Incarus> oh
<BUGabundo> as did 8.04, 8.10
<Incarus> k
<FFEMTcJ> I'm trying to install beta and I recieved a ton of logical errors.. Any idea what to do to fix that?
<BUGabundo> and will be for 9.10, october of 2009
<BUGabundo> FFEMTcJ: bad medium
<Incarus> k
<BUGabundo> check md5 of image and of the burned cd
<FFEMTcJ> BUGabundo: holy crap.. are you serious? this is my freaking 5th burn tryin to get it workin
<FFEMTcJ> :-(
<BUGabundo> FFEMTcJ: please check md5 of the iso
<virtuald> the boot splash didn't show for me on boot, is this a known issue?
<BUGabundo> maybe that what's bad
<BUGabundo> or your burner, or even a bug on software
<BUGabundo> do you have an usb stick?
<BUGabundo> those are much less prone to copy errors
<noumaan> BUGabundo:  I cant do it properly I should google but all search results show how to recover grub after installing windows cant find a page with instructions to install grub after installing jaunty
<BUGabundo> noumaan: how many OSs do you have on the boot?
<BUGabundo> only jaunty?
<BUGabundo> or wind too?
<frybye> Aggro - you still around??
<noumaan> BUGabundo: Windows
<noumaan> and thats all
<BUGabundo> wait
<BUGabundo> you have only wind?
<BUGabundo> or both wind and jaunty?
<noumaan> no now i have jaunty too
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<noumaan> yeah
<BUGabundo> so if the disk is mounted
<BUGabundo> chroot inside it
<noumaan> chroot /media/disk
<noumaan> did that
<BUGabundo> $ sudo chroot /mnt/DISKNAME
<BUGabundo> ok
<frybye> I basically fixed my vexing sound problem in Jaunty... by taking out the creative audigy-se sound card and using the el-cheapo onbord sound which works fine...
<BUGabundo> so now you should  be inside the disk
<BUGabundo> correct?
<noumaan> yes
<BUGabundo> $ grub-install
<BUGabundo> $ grub-install /dev/sdaX
<BUGabundo> or X is the disk to boot
<BUGabundo> and have /boot
<FFEMTcJ> md5sum is correct
<FFEMTcJ> uggh
<BUGabundo> FFEMTcJ: do you have time?
<pestilence> who do i yell at for ruining amarok?
<FFEMTcJ> ya
<BUGabundo> if so mount the iso as loop
<maco> FFEMTcJ: hows your cd drive? got an external one you can tr?
<FFEMTcJ> maco: thats what i was gonna do
<BUGabundo> then re-rerun md5sum inside the mount point to check against the exisitng md5sum
<BUGabundo> FFEMTcJ: or usbstick!
<BUGabundo> I rather use those
<frybye> pestilence: just write your question - if anybody can help they will,.,
<clearscreen> FFEMTcJ: Probably not what you want to hear, but I'd recommend to just install intrepid, change your sources.list to jaunty, and dist-upgrade
<maco> BUGabundo: IME, USB sticks dont boot
<FFEMTcJ> clearscreen: im wanting to get ext4
<BUGabundo> clearscreen: that's BAD adcive
<BluesKaj> frybye , you could have chosen your default soundcard with the comand ,  : asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<BUGabundo> NEVER change sources
<BUGabundo> use update-manager -d
<pestilence> ok...is there any way to import settings from amarok v1 to amarok v2?  as it is, if you upgrade from intrepid to jaunty, you lose ALL of your settings from amarok, which is a major bug IMO
<timo1> FFEMTcJ: you going to have to reinstall from live cd mate
<maco> FFEMTcJ: not fond of your data, eh?
<BUGabundo> maco my 8GiBs kingston boots from just about any PC I touch
<clearscreen> BUGabundo: only bad advice for a novice
<frybye> Blue it had detected the card ok but just could not work with it... there was NO sound system running.,..,,.
<maco> BUGabundo: ive tried both my usb drives, neither will boot
<BUGabundo> clearscreen: always bad advice
<pestilence> to the point where i don't think it is very nice to call (amarok 2) "amarok"
<BUGabundo> UM does more then simple upgrading
<FFEMTcJ> maco: /home ext3 / ext4
<clearscreen> BUGabundo: I strongly disagree
<BluesKaj> pestilence , nope 1.x and 2 are totally different animals
<frybye> other folks have similar probs with that particullar s-card...
<BUGabundo> maco dd them or use k/gparted to make new partitins
<bullgard4> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/sagemath does not mention libsage2. Why is that so?
<BUGabundo> seems that some have windows partition bug
<pestilence> it should be called "amarok2", packaged as such, and clearly warn users that the programs are entirely different
<maco> FFEMTcJ: the mini iso may work better. one of my laptops has a bad optical drive but can read far enough for the mini (only 11mb)
<BUGabundo> and usb-creator will fail to work
<BUGabundo> until newer syslinux is used
<maco> BUGabundo: yeah, i repartitioned with fat32 and fat16, and nothing helps
<FFEMTcJ> maco: im kinda thinkin thats what it is.. didnt have a problem on my desktop.. only lappy
<pestilence> BluesKaj: yes, i can see that.
<BUGabundo> clearscreen: feel free to disagree
<maco> !mini | FFEMTcJ
<ubottu> FFEMTcJ: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<BluesKaj> frybye , I'm using a similar card on my pc without probs , after finding the proper name of the card and using the command
<BUGabundo> but refer to colin email
<frybye> BluesKaj: the prob is gone - but with the other card being installed and the on-board de-activated there was NOthing in the system|preferences|sound at all,,,
<pestilence> well, whenever jaunty releases, you are going to have hordes of pissed off amarok users
<pestilence> just warning you guys.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is there a way to make pidgin auto-join a channel, but start with its window hidden?
<BluesKaj> frybye, remount the pci card , I'm sure it's better then , lspci | grep audio ..copy and paste the name of the card you want to use and then , asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<frybye> BluesKaj: that is interesting - but I honestly cant be botherd with it now that I have the onboard working...
<BUGabundo> maco really strange then
<BUGabundo> but do they never work on any pc
<BUGabundo> or is your pc that fails to boot from ANY usb?
<frybye>  when i get to it I will give it a try... thanks for the info..
<frybye> for the moment I am just so happy to have sound working at all after fighting with the prob for 3 days or so...
<FFEMTcJ> hmm.. i just got a line that says initramfs
<FFEMTcJ> something about busybox
<XiXaQ> I'm running jaunty beta, and it's fairly stable. I'd like to keep it as stable as possible. Should I install updates as they are made available, or should I wait until it reaches rc?
<davidt> Jaunty doesn't automatically notify me of updates, for some reason. I must go and check for updates by hadn each time.
<XiXaQ> davidt: that's by design.
<BluesKaj> pestilence , if you're interested in retaining amarok 1.4 or 14 as it's known now , check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1084971&page=4
<davidt> XiXaQ: oh?
<FFEMTcJ> any ideas?
<davidt> XiXaQ: Isn't that a degradation?
<XiXaQ> davidt: yes, and it's a bit controversial.
<BluesKaj> frybye , I understand completely ...went thru a similar thing a while ago myself :)
<pestilence> BluesKaj: ok...that's probably what i'll end up doing.  but it's not a very nice solution
<davidt> XiXaQ: Will it stay that way in the release?
<BUGabundo> davidt: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/332945
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332945 in update-notifier "[Jaunty] Update Notifier icon would provide useful status information" [High,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> amarok 1.4 is stable it works well and I prefer it ...it's nice to have
<FFEMTcJ> BUGabundo: is there anything that I can do from the initramfs line?
<frybye>  Hi BluesKaj you have convinced me - I am going to give it a try...
<BUGabundo> FFEMTcJ: don't know
<FFEMTcJ> lol
 * BluesKaj belongs to the "if it ain't broke , don't fix it " school :)
<Laruft> where do i segfault logs to?
<FFEMTcJ> i dunno why it booted to that
<davidt> wow, that sucks a lot
<Laruft> I mean how best do I report errors and such like in jaunty beta?
<davidt> And just when I've been thinking of moving to Ubuntu at 9.04.
<bullgard4> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/sagemath does not mention libsage2. Why is that so?
<pestilence> BluesKaj: i'm pretty sure that most kubuntu/amarok users feel the same way
<BUGabundo> Laruft: crashes go to /var/crash
<BUGabundo> best way to report a bug is using apport
<BluesKaj> pestilence , i don't understand the complete redesign ...catering to windows users perhaps ?
<BUGabundo> Laruft: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<BUGabundo>  !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<BUGabundo>  !apport
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apport
<pestilence> BluesKaj: i have no idea.  and honestly that isn't what bothers me...what bothers me is that they don't import amarok 1.4 settings
<BluesKaj> yeah that's a pi88off , pestilence
<FFEMTcJ> tryin usb but it wont mount.. uggh
<Laruft> someone remind me please.. where do quassel chat logs go?
<Laruft> I'm going to reformat and install  jaunty beta fresh
<FFEMTcJ> finally! installing from usb
<maco> Laruft: quassel is in ~/.config/quassel but i cant make heads or tails of what is/isn't in there
<BUGabundo> FFEMTcJ: woot \0/
<Laruft> oh there is a sql database,
<Laruft> Ok, so i'm configuring my desktop... and I love KDE.   I'm configuring windows behaviour->desktop effects->screen edges.   There is no way to set a time/delay for the action.   I find I sometimes activate by accident
<frybye> BluesKaj: that soloution you reccomended worked for a couple of mins - was a bit too lound - and then broke and I cant get it to work again??
<frybye> do I need to do something with the asoundconfig set-default-card PARAMETERS ??
<frybye> when I do asoundconfig list I get two entries - one is the card name - and the other??
<DanaG> The two items are the TWO cards you apparently have.
<frybye> DanaG: the other one is de-activiated in the bios??
<aurel42> On my desktop system with two monitors, the compiz window manager often dies when moving the mouse pointer from one monitor to another. A dialog pops up telling me the display isn't "composited". Mwaha.
<frybye> and I seem to be back where I started with no system|preferences|sound that functions at all and no loudspeaker icon on the top right taskbar?
<DanaG> hmm, seems like Linux will find the device anyway.'
<DanaG> What are the two devices?
<DanaG> One option: blacklist the driver for the onboard.
<frybye> right - but when I set-default-card - that no longer works??
<frybye> ok how do I do that...
<frybye> ??
<Xisdibik> Does anyone know a program in the repos to remote desktop to a windows machine in Ubuntu?
<DanaG> hmm, what is the sound card that you want to disable?
<frybye> the second entry from the list is U0x4d0x8ad - is that a name of a sound card??
<frybye> I supose that IS the onboard card name??
<frybye> how to blacklist it??
<BUGabundo> Xisdibik: there are several
<BUGabundo> just search for RDP
<BUGabundo> some work better then others
<Xisdibik> BUGabundo: thanks
<DanaG> hmm, try lsmod | grep snd_
<DanaG> and pastebinit.
<DanaG> What's the other card?
<frybye> hang on...
<frybye> give me a min to shift to the pc with the problem so i dont have to back and forth...
<frybye> re: DanaG what was that command again to past??
<frybye> on other pc now...
<DanaG> hmm, try lsmod | grep snd
<DanaG> did ctrl-arrow in pidgin to bring up past chat.  =þ
<DanaG> Also, what is the name of the one you do want to keep?
<BUGabundo> maco: Bug 277903
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277903 in syslinux "Missing Operating System [message at boot]" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277903
<BUGabundo> see if you are one of those affected by the BIOS bug
<frybye> here.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/140824/
<frybye> CA0106 is the one to keep...
<DanaG> ah, cool.
<maco> ubottu: yeah that's what it says
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maco> er
<maco> wow i cant believe i did that
<maco> OH i didnt hit the b but i hit u then tab
<DanaG> Odd, looks like there's a USB sound card there.
<frybye> DanaG: what next??
<maco> BUGabundo: yeah, thats the message i get
<DanaG> Hmm, is the onboard sound card a USB device?
<frybye> the stuff about a usb sound device is a logitech usb webcam with a microphone in it.. for input I need it of course..
<DanaG> ah.
<BUGabundo> maco see if you are one of those affected by the BIOS bug
<Xisdibik> BUGabundo: Do you know if any of those support connecting to a 2003/2008 Server Windows Machine,  they all say NT/2000 (has it just not been updated to say better or can it not do those?)
<DanaG> So, perhaps the onboard really is disabled.
<Xisdibik> if you know
<DanaG> Looks like the CA0106 is an SBLive, or such, and the USB is the webcam.
<frybye> DanaG: seems that way..
<frybye> yep...
<BUGabundo> Xisdibik: yes I use them
<DanaG> oh yeah, new package in jaunty:
<DanaG> !info gnome-volume-control-pulse
<frybye> but the ca0106 support keeps fallying over..
<ubottu> gnome-volume-control-pulse (source: gnome-media): GNOME media utilities - gnome-volume-control. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 70 kB, installed size 292 kB
<BUGabundo> Xisdibik: tsclient
<DanaG> One issue I've had with Jaunty: PulseAudio server randomly aborting.
<frybye> when I try and add volume control to the panel up there nothing happens...
<DanaG> That package has an alternate volume control app that sits in the notification-area.
<DanaG> "oh n0es, it's not a notification!"
<frybye> should i try and start with    pulseaudio
<Xisdibik> BUGabundo: have you tried out rdesktop by any chance?
<DanaG> First, check if PA is running.  ps x | grep pulse
<frybye> http://paste.ubuntu.com/140829/
<Xisdibik> BUGabundo: nvm ;)
<DanaG> Looks like PA is running.  What was the original issue?  Lack of sound?
<maco> BUGabundo: thanks
<DanaG> I've had an issue where my onboard sound card doesn't give audio unless I mute and unmute the sound card in pavucontrol.
<solarion_> anyone else having trouble with printing, namely the letters coming out in inverse video?
<frybye> yeah with this s-card.. sbdy else told me to run the asoundconf set-default-card CA0106 which worked for a few mins and then broke again and not able to repeat...
<frybye> whats pavucontrol???
<frybye> is that a command for the console??
<DanaG> pulseaudio volume control/
<knitt1> is it normal that Xorg process chews my cpu?
<DanaG> Yeah, try it in console, so it can tell you if it's not installed.
<frybye> and I can start it with pavucontrol in the console...
<frybye> muted...
<frybye> and apparently not 5.1
<bullgard4> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/sagemath does not mention libsage2. Why is that so?
<knitt1> this looks pretty strange to me … why are all processes having so much cpu-%? http://paste2.org/p/174345
<BUGabundo> Xisdibik: I've tried them all. even closed source TeamViewer over wine
<BUGabundo> maco you are welcome
<frybye> DanaG: not able to get rid of the muted red crosses in there and dosent seem to change anything...?
<frybye> ah ha - hang on alsamixer did it once.. just a min...
<Oli``> What ever happened to the compiz video plugin?
<DanaG> handy way to make alsamixer use the ALSA volume itself:
<nanomad> knitt1: i guess you are playing music while using X11?
<DanaG> alsamixer -c0
<DanaG> or -c1
<knitt1> nanomad: since when is that a problem?
<frybye> alsamixer -c0
<nanomad> knitt1: dunno, you said that was a strance %cpu
<frybye> hmmm.. just a min...
<knitt1> nanomad: yes, it is.
<Xisdibik> BUGabundo: How about a program to for Active Directories? ;)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<Xisdibik> BUGabundo: my boss is asking me to ask you ;)
<BUGabundo> Xisdibik: thers one from samba guys
<DanaG> !info likewise_open
<frybye> there is no entry for surround???
<DanaG> !info likewise_open5
<ubottu> Package likewise_open does not exist in jaunty
<BUGabundo> trying to pull the name...
<ubottu> Package likewise_open5 does not exist in jaunty
<BUGabundo> that's ti
<BUGabundo> likewise
<Xisdibik> :)
<DanaG> !info likewise
<ubottu> Package likewise does not exist in jaunty
<BUGabundo> it will allow you to login into a domain
<Xisdibik> thanks!
 * DanaG gives up
<frybye> and the iec958 just shows green-white 00
<DanaG> =þ
<BUGabundo> I used it on hardy
<josh-l> hi all
<DanaG> m to mute and unmute.
<Xisdibik> so. likewise,  which doesnt exist in Jaunty ;)
<frybye> i can understand that...
<DanaG> No, I'm just not getting the package name correct.
<nanomad> knitt1: i cant see how, playing an audio file with 4% cpu usage isnt strange
<Xisdibik> haha k
<Xisdibik> thanks ill go tell my boss
<Xisdibik> brb
<BUGabundo> Xisdibik: it exists on both versions
<BUGabundo> 4 and 5
<DanaG> !info likewise-open
<ubottu> likewise-open (source: likewise-open): Authentication services for Active Directory Domains. In component main, is optional. Version 4.1.2982-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 4082 kB, installed size 11416 kB
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> search package manager for 'likewise'; there are a few more there.
<BUGabundo> koala will have 5
<BUGabundo> but since the port is not easy
<BUGabundo> jaunty has both
<josh-l> hi folks, can anyone help me figure out how to get the gimpi toolbar to appear in the kde panel?
<nanomad> josh-l: do you mean gimp?
<josh-l> nanomad: yeah typo
<DanaG> !info likewise-open5
<ubottu> likewise-open5 (source: likewise-open5): Authentication services for Active Directory Domains. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.3991.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 122 kB, installed size 372 kB
<nanomad> josh-l: what do you want to do exactly?
<DanaG> My issue was dash versus underscore.  =þ
<knitt1> nanomad: i don't understand you. i think it's quite strange every process in this list has over 1%, and Xorg 8% (while doing nothing special). one core is 100% in use all the time
 * BUGabundo offers DanaG a cupcake
<josh-l> nanomad: I want the gimp toolbox to show up in the taskmanager on the kde panel
<nanomad> knitt1: ah, ok, i see
<nanomad> knitt1: didn't see that 1% everywhere
<BUGabundo> Xisdibik: but I advise you to read the huge documentation
<BUGabundo> its easy to use
<knitt1> nanomad: i told you so ;)
<BUGabundo> but there are some tiny bits that are easy to escape
<tkamppeter> I have upgraded from Intrepid to Jaunty and cannot access the wired network any more. NM says "device not managed" on the wired network. What do I have to correct in the NM configuration?
<nanomad> knitt1: yep :(
<DanaG> Mmm, sugar.
<td123> what's that one site were I can post my beta install notes? did this pass, if not, what bugs did you encounter.. etc.
<knitt1> also trackerd is actually eating a lot of cpu-time
<nanomad> knitt1: is this issue recent?
<knitt1> ya, since upgrade to jaunty
<nanomad> josh-l: sorry, cant help you...
<knitt1> in gnome-system-monitor i can see a process without a name, which pid is incrementing all the time
<Xisdibik> BUGabundo: its for my boss not me,  im just the lacky ;)
<knitt1> actually, new processes getting started all the time, and the old one exits (the only way to explain the pid thing)
<Xisdibik> BUGabundo: (my boss is testing out Ubuntu on her private desktop at the office, ive been using ubuntu a little longer so shes having me find stuff out for her :P
<Xisdibik> BUGabundo: she says that Evolution Mail doesnt work with 2007 Exchange Server,  is there a mail client that does work with 2007?
<knitt1> nanomad: memory of this process is N/A … seems to be the issue
<nanomad> knitt1: what do you have in your startup application list?
<nanomad> knitt1: also a copy paste of ps aux would be helpful
<knitt1> nanomad: additional to the normal apps or the whole list?
<knitt1> nanomad: ps aux -> http://paste2.org/p/174349
<pace_t_zulu> how can we get a higher resolution AIM icon into Pidgin for notifications?
<nanomad> knitt1: sorry, i have been disconnected
<knitt1> [18:50] <knitt1> nanomad: ps aux -> http://paste2.org/p/174349
<BUGabundo> Xisdibik: evo does work, but needs a new plugin, that is somewhat unstable!
<Xisdibik> BUGabundo: any others more stable, or is that what i should suggest her until its updated to work with it?
<Xisdibik> BUGabundo: also can u point me to a link to the plugin, or is it in the repos?
<BUGabundo> Xisdibik: if you enable IMAP(s) on Exchange ANY email client will work!
<BUGabundo> Xisdibik: don't use it, so I just know what I read on ML, and planet
<BUGabundo> I think its called MAPI
<hggdh> Xisdibik, the plugin is called pst-import, and should be available shortly
<nanomad> knitt1: can you give me the output of ps aux --sort %cpu
<Xisdibik> BUGabundo: hehe gotcha!  and thanks hggdh
<hggdh> in fact, I am (almost) ready to upload a Jaunty Evo with the plugin to my PPA
<nanomad> knitt1: actually, there is bug in gnome-system-monitor, so close it before running ps
<td123> hggdh: wait, so evolution works with exchange server 2007?
<hggdh> Xisdibik, oops... you were talking about Exchange server... this will be evolution-mapi, already available from the repositories
<hggdh> td123, with MAPI, yes
<knitt1> nanomad: there is a bug in system-monitor? lol
<tkamppeter> I have upgraded from Intrepid to Jaunty and cannot access the wired network any more. NM says "device not managed" on the wired network. What do I have to correct in the NM configuration?
<nanomad> knitt1: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-monitor/+bug/187383
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 187383 in gnome-system-monitor "System monitor causes Xorg to consume 100% CPU" [Medium,Fix committed]
<nanomad> knitt1: dunno if it was fixed in jaunty
<nanomad> knitt1: seems not though
<knitt1> http://paste2.org/p/174350
<knitt1> nanomad: maybe mention: my cpu is not slow. it's a c2d @ 2.5ghz
<nanomad> knitt1: ok, gnome-system-monitor just makes one cpu go 100%
<nanomad> knitt1: doesn't matter which one
<nanomad> knitt1: you got a real high %cpu usage on Xorg
<nanomad> knitt1: what video card do you have?
<knitt1> that's what i say all the time :D
<knitt1> nvidia …
<nanomad> knitt1: model?
<knitt1> quadro fx 360M
<knitt1> laptop
<nanomad> knitt1: can you disable desktop effects and re-run ps aux --sort %cpu
<nanomad> ?
<nanomad> knitt1: are u watching a video? I see vlc open ;)
<knitt1> output is going to be the same
<knitt1> i don't have desktop effects enabled. and it's the same without vlc
<nanomad> knitt1: ok, so whats the output of xdriinfo so?
<knitt1> libGL is too old.
<knitt1> oO
<nanomad> mhh
<knitt1> i'm using newer nvidia drivers, possible reason?
<knitt1> i had sleep problems with the older ones
<frybye> BUGabundo: crazy - the moment I physically remove the creative audigy-se card - and activate the onboard - all the strange sound-system problems are gone in a second - jsut the quality is a bit less with on-board of course..
<nanomad> knitt1: maybe
<nanomad> knitt1: whats the output of glxinfo?
<frybye> compared to when the audigy-se worked properly in intrepid that is...
<BUGabundo> frybye: great
<BUGabundo> another driver prob exposed by pulseaudio
<knitt1> the whole output?
<nanomad> knitt1: yes, paste it somewhere else ;9
<knitt1> but i can try disable the newer nvidia drivers and watch cpu usage
<frybye> If I was knowledgable enough I would file a decent bug report - but honestly that is beyond me - I have made a hickhack attempt at a report - it will have to stay with that I guess...
<nanomad> knitt1: what do you mean by newer drivers? Are they in the repositories? (dont have an nvidia)
<knitt1> no, from nvidia homepage (180.41)
<frybye> BUGabundo: well - that is putting the thing in a good light I guess...
<knitt1> http://paste2.org/p/174357 hf ;)
<bullgard4> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/sagemath does not mention libsage2. Why is that so?
<BUGabundo> gym time ppl! see you tomorrow
<nanomad> knitt1: drivers seems to be correctly installed, you might want to try with ubuntu stock ones
<frybye> the other way of looking at is would be to say - another driver problem/challenge created by pulseaudio... ;=)
<nanomad> knitt1: did you update from 8.10?
<frybye> bye BUG
<knitt1> i did upgrade from 8.10 … please don't tell me i have to reinstall
<nanomad> knitt1: I'm just trying to find out whats wrong. You can try to install ubuntu stock drivers and see if that corrects the problem
<knitt1> will do that. and i know your wanting to help me ;) i was trying being funny
<knitt1> ^^
<nanomad> knitt1: sometimes reinstalling is the only way to rule-out upgrade issues. Jaunty is still a beta ;)
<knitt1> after all i'm using beta software
<knitt1> right :D
<nanomad> knitt1: also, see this bug report: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/309776
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 309776 in xorg "jaunty xorg 100% cpu usage (dup-of: 307306)" [Medium,Invalid]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 307306 in gnome-power-manager "upgrade to 2:1.2.99.2-0ubuntu1 makes session utterly slow" [High,Fix released]
<knitt1> switching to VT doesn't change things here, but otherwise it looks like a similar problem
<nanomad> knitt1: before you start reinstalling the drivers, try what Alberto Milone said (#15)
<knitt1> k
<phoenixz> What package do I need to have installed to have the new wifi plasma widget in kubuntu 9.04?
<nanomad> phoenixz: plasma-widget-wifi? (not using kde4 here)
<phoenixz> nanomad: Let me check.. I didnt know that plasma applets would have their own packages already
<pace_t_zulu> how can we get a higher resolution AIM icon into Pidgin for notifications?
<pace_t_zulu> I will do it
<DanaG> SendQ?
<DanaG> Can't say I know what a SendQ is.
<LordKow> Send Queue? (just guessing)
<DanaG> or Quotient.
<LordKow> i think it's queue
<quentusrex> How do I get a patch applied to a package?
<LordKow> it happens when the server has too much data to send a user... it's the way of protecting the user from the server :P
<quentusrex> I have found a massive bug in the libvirt package, and I've found the patch(from the software project) that fixes it.
<quentusrex> How do I get it into the package more quickly?
<LordKow> i bet it will happen if i do a who on the entire server which im not going to... then again i do have to reboot so why not
<phoenixz> To change existing ext3 filesystems to ext4, I would have to do these 2 steps (For each filesystem): a) change ext3 to ext4 in /etc/fstab, and b) run tune2fs -O extents,uninit_bg,dir_index /dev/DEV   After that I would have to mount -o remount or reboot...  Is this correct, or will this majorly screw up my filesystems?
<DanaG> oh yeah, a warning: tftp in #ubuntu channels == ban.
<bsnider> there's a major new nvidia driver release out today that may fix the kde4 problems
<josh-l> anyone use stasks for your panel? what do you think about expanding option? I like it, but wish it was somehow more intuitive... its a bit of a pain to get to windows when they expand
<tkamppeter> I have upgraded from Intrepid to Jaunty and cannot access the wired network any more. NM says "device not managed" on the wired network. What do I have to correct in the NM configuration?
<bsnider> tkamppeter, aren't you the guy who handles cups for ubuntu?
<genii> !info myth-backend jaunty
<ubottu> Package myth-backend does not exist in jaunty
<genii> Hm
<tkamppeter> bsnider, yes.
<phoenix64> running jaunty without pulseaudio, after the latest update sound completely broke for my user, I can play sound as root though. Any idea what changed?
<phoenix64> my user is in audio, I get "ALSA lib conf.c:3513:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such file or directory" with every sound program I tried
<phoenixz> I installed kubuntu 9.04 beta and I have a problem: Any new / extra plasma widgets installed do now show up in the list of plasma items I can enable. for example, the wifi plasma widget does not show in the list, so I can not enable. it.. How may I be able to fix this problem?
<phoenixz> I installed kubuntu 9.04 beta and I have a problem: Any new / extra plasma widgets installed do now show up in the list of plasma items I can enable. for example, the wifi plasma widget does not show in the list, so I can not enable. it.. How may I be able to fix this problem?
<phoenixz> ups, sorry for doublepost
<DanaG> whoa, slow down there, dude.
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> thought you were doing that on purpose.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> People sometimes do that.
<phoenixz> no no, post didnt show in the new "quassel" IRC client so I thought it wasnt posted.. posted again and then it showed twice..
<phoenixz> DanaG: But I don't suppose you have an idea on the plasma widget problem? :)
<phoenix64> is there any way to check the file permissions of alsa?
<DanaG> I use gnome, myself.
<phoenix64> externally installed or via apt?
<bsnider> phoenixz, why use quassel if you've got konversation?
<phoenix64> anyone knows anything about my problem?
<phoenixz> bsnider: quassel is the new konversation, as I understood it.. so Im trying it to see whassup..
<phoenixz> Talking about ALSA.. Phonon also died on me.. Using ALSA ATM..
<thopiekar> hello
<thopiekar> is there a way to get the fglrx-driver working?
<bsnider> oh, i see. but konversation is a better name than quassel
<thopiekar> (on jaunty?)
<phoenix64> "but konversation is a better name than quassel" - definately isn't :D
<FFEMTcJ> I installed 9.04 beta and i get a grub 15 error
<FFEMTcJ> i reinstalled and still the same... google doesnt seem to be helping me yet as everything im finding is old... any ideas?
<bullgard4> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/sagemath does not mention libsage2. Why is that so?
<phoenix64> btw, I uninstalled pulseaudio completely as it only caused problems with most problems, until now sould has quite worked flawlessly
<clearscreen> bullgard4: why should it?
<DarthFrog_> Is anyone else noticing a problem with the proprietary NVidia drivers and Jaunty?  If I have the nvidia kernel module loaded, the system is refractory to most (not all) left mouse clicks.
<bullgard4> clearscreen: Because of SAGE.
<DanaG> wtf... "W: Did not understand pin type version"
<DanaG> in apt-cache policy, trying to pin packages.
<clearscreen> bullgard4: because the app is called sagemath doesnt mean it uses the libsage2 library, 'apt-rdepends sagemath | grep libsage2' doesn't find it either
<DanaG> Apparently apt can't do pinning by versions with two wildcards.
<clearscreen> the app just doesnt use that library :P
<phoenix64> argh, I am feeling so ignored in #ubuntu* -.-
<bullgard4> clearscreen: Keep on thinking: Why does sagemath not use the library ligsage2?
<clearscreen> Why would it have to?
<bullgard4> clearscreen: Keep on thinking: Why does sagemath not use the library libsage2?
<bullgard4> clearscreen: To obey the law of economy of means.
<clearscreen> similar names doesn't guarantee anything :P
<bullgard4> clearscreen: Or is its English name 'economy of resources'?
<clearscreen> could be that libsage2 is a to-be-used library, or used in the past and deprecated.. could be anything
<clearscreen> or just completely unrelated
<bullgard4> clearscreen: And receiving general wise sayings do not help me.
<clearscreen> How would knowing why sagemath doesn't use libsage2 help you?
<thopiekar> hmm does this news mean that my readon x700 will not be supported? ( http://www.rojtberg.net/212/no-fglrx-for-jaunty/ )
<FFEMTcJ> anyone?
<DanaG> grr, so I thought I had apt-pinned something... but nope, it IGNORED me.  Grr.
<bsnider> DanaG, i personally reprogrammed apt to deny just you this function.
<bsnider> surprisingly my patches were accepted
<amortvigil> err verry strange my direct rendereing works oke but still when i enable desktop effects my system freezes \
<bsnider> with ati or intel?
<amortvigil> nvidia
<yofel> FFEMTcJ: how did you install it? ubuntu only/with windows - on what disk - do you get the grub startup screen?
<bsnider> yeah, right
<amortvigil> bsnider:??
<bsnider> amortvigil, what does your xorg.conf look like?
<FFEMTcJ> yofel: windows is on sda ubuntu sdb - it looks like it is starting grub, and then get the error
<QPrime> amortvigil: bsnider (while generally an ok kinda guy) is an nvidia fanboy - they can do no wrong ;)
<clearscreen> amortvigil: does it completely freeze? (are you able to switch TTY?), what does Xorg log say after a freeze
<bsnider> QPrime, you're a commie
 * QPrime wonders how that is an insult?
<QPrime> so I'll take it as a compliment instead.
<clearscreen> FOR THE MOTHERLAND - alright we're OT :(
 * QPrime backs off ;)
<Volkodav> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackalope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<yofel> FFEMTcJ: can you boot into a live-cd/usb session and check the grub-config file?
<QPrime> amortvigil: clearscreen's got an open question to you.
<bsnider> my question is mroe important
<amortvigil> clearscreen QPrime bsnider xorg: http://pastebin.com/fd3b8ff4
<amortvigil> yes totaly freeze\
<amortvigil> my kern log shows no wierd thuings
<amortvigil> no freeze causing errors i mean
<DanaG> bsnider: =þ
<DanaG> I was trying to pin packages to version *dennis*
<DanaG> that is, the hpmini.
<bsnider> amortvigil, wrong xorg.conf file. that is your problem
<amortvigil> bsnider: how to fix?
<amortvigil> bsnider: this is nvidia-xconfig and nvidia-xsettings result
<bsnider> hold on
<amortvigil> ok
<josh-l> anyone know where kde plasma widget files are located?
<bsnider> amortvigil, use this: http://pastebin.com/m1fd46af6
<phoenixz> josh-l: If you know, let me know too please!
<phoenixz> josh-l: I installed various extra plasma widgets but they don't show up in the list so I cant add them to the desktop
<amortvigil> bsnider: this si the most stanard isnt it?
<amortvigil> is
<clearscreen> amortvigil: that's exactly what Im using too, works fine for me
<clearscreen> it's worth a try anyway :P
<bsnider> amortvigil, you won't have twinview by default or anything like that. nvidia-xconfig is not usable anymore, so don't bother
<eMaX> hi all
<eMaX> what's wrong if system-> Time and Date does not allow me to change the date/time?
<amortvigil> bsnider: ok, is it possible to edit the file like yours but leaving the xinerama there? or is that the cause of these errors?
<eMaX> the "Unlock" button is greyed out
<amortvigil> bsnider: QPrime clearscreen lets see how it works:)
<clearscreen> amortvigil: you can always slowly add things to xorg.conf and then see where it crashes
<clearscreen> with what settings
<amortvigil> clearscreen: well im still here aint i :P
<phoenixz> Anyone here on plasma issues in 9.04 kubuntu? In the plasma applet selection list (where I can add widgets to the desktop) I only see the basic widget list. Any extra installed widget (installed by apt-get package, or installed using the install new widget option) does not show in the list and so can not be used on the desktop
<inter4ever> i am having a problem in running ubuntu jaunty beta on vmware
<inter4ever> http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/7592/ubuntu64bit220090327132.png
<inter4ever> too many instances of file manager launching
 * QPrime is in the middle of a BS support call - gotta pay the bill somehow :(
<QPrime> *s
<clearscreen> amortvigil: yeah, im just saying.. you can keep adding settings until you identify the one that crashes you :P
<eMaX> ok ck-launch-session time-admin solved it
<amortvigil> what is a BS support call?? is he a genious in boot sewing?
<MichaelKohler> pidgin takes 50% of my CPU with only one tab open.. anybody has the same problem?
<QPrime> amortvigil: errr... no.
<amortvigil> QPrime: hehehe noo??
<QPrime> HP digisender LDAP with Lotus Notes - woohoo! *sigh*
<td123> does jaunty have 2.6.29 package or source I could use to build it? (I know ubuntu puts tons of patches onto its kernels)
<td123> 2.6.29 package = kernel :D
<MichaelKohler> I guess my problem is away after a restart.. bye
<QPrime> lovely..
<AaronMT> Hi, can someone on a laptop tell me the the output of this command 'grep -i default_gov /boot/config-2.6.28-11-generic'
<AaronMT> I think its a bug that a cpu should not be on performance mode by default.. no wonder my battery was draining incredibly fast
<nemo> AaronMT: that doesn't sound right.
<nemo> my CPU is always cranked down when on battery
<AaronMT> CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y
<nemo> pretty sure I set that
<nemo> ok. n/m :-/
<reddos> sapete come fare x entrare nella chat .it
<reddos> io ho ubuntu 9.04
<AaronMT> Issue arose on installation of the beta.
<mshooshtari> I have some questions about partially editing the network manager settings for eth0, In particular how do I add additional DNS search domains, while keeping the other settings default?
<nemo> AaronMT: appears that was a deliberate patch change
<nemo> in March
<nemo>   [ Tim Gardner ]
<nemo>   * Set CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y for i386/amd64/lpia
<AaronMT> ... what
<AaronMT> how is that good?
<FFEMTcJ> yofel: sorry.. how do I do that?
<mshooshtari> I'm also concerned that kpackage kit is not using the system proxy server set up, after quite a bit of configuring, I was able to use apt to work on the command line, while  packagekit is not connecting or telling me I have updates etc.
<yofel> FFEMTcJ: what I would do is: boot up with live cd - open terminal and mount installed root drive (sdb1?) - check if the correct uuid is used in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<yofel> since error 15 implies that he can't find the installed kernel image
<aLeSD> hi all
<yofel> FFEMTcJ: I can quide you through that If you can be online while doing that
<aLeSD> I just installed ubuntu 9.04 beta ,.. and I have problems with the audio ... : it works at gdm screen ... but when I log in , it doesn't. How could I reset the configuration of my sounds ?
<donspaulding> what was the reason for the switch from python2.5/site-packages/ to python2.6/dist-packages ?
<mshooshtari> yeah any apt stuff, on KDE with a proxy, you get "sorry" an attention symbol and that's it
<dupondje> I got 'Wireless Disabled' in my NetworkManager, how to enable it ? :x
<Tekno> left click it
<Tekno> i mean nm-applet
<dupondje> can't enable it ... :)
<dupondje> its grayed oyut
<dupondje> out*
<yofel> anybody an idea how I can move a window under the top panel in gnome (gdmsetup is too large for my eeePC screen)
<Tekno> press alt and drag it
<vbgunz> I installed the latest nvidia 180.44 binary driver direct from nvidia and can no longer enable effects. worse than that though is without effects I am noticing anomalies I never seen before. a lot of screen corruption. anyone aware of this?
<dupondje> Tekno:  any id ?
<vbgunz> I never noticed this much corruption since the xorg garbage menu painting issue
<crdlb> vbgunz: glxinfo | grep renderer
<ffbb> sorry if this is simple question but hopefully it will be quick to answer.  after dist upgrade network-manager and volume control show their popups in some non-human-theme (dark colors). how to get the old intrepid colors back?
<vbgunz> crdlb: OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 7950 GX2/PCI/SSE2
<crdlb> vbgunz: hmm, pastebin the output of compiz --replace in a terminal
<vbgunz> crdlb: damn, I on kubuntu using kwin effects. not the same right?
<CosmicChaos> current updates broke my videos, dont know exactly what it is, neither i can watch tv with any video engine (xv/x11/sdl) nor watching video files with any player at any engine :(
<vbgunz> I haven't tried video myself
<dupondje> omg
<dupondje> I better hide l:p
<CosmicChaos> i have a black video at all
<crdlb> vbgunz: oh, well, they work approximates the same way
<dupondje> guess what, I forgot to enable wireless with the shortcut :P
<vbgunz> hmm. I got video but no sound in dragonplayer
<vbgunz> hmm got sound now
<CosmicChaos> totem is broke, mplayer, vlc, me-tv for me thats all i use
<vbgunz> I had amarok opened but not playing anything and it must have hogged up the soundcard :(
<vbgunz> I closed and repopened dragonplayer on the video and sound came on
<CosmicChaos> all having sound but black video
<vbgunz> was going to retry installing nvidia . brb
<CosmicChaos> is that a beta feature? :)
<CosmicChaos> i already reinstalled 180.41 because compiz broke
<CosmicChaos> now compiz is back
<CosmicChaos> still black videos
<danbeck> haha, compiz completely breaks the Mini9.
<danbeck> mini9 + compiz = Borked.
<CosmicChaos> what is mini9?
<vbgunz> CosmicChaos: 180.41?
<vbgunz> I have 180.44 from nvidia direct
<CosmicChaos> ?
<vbgunz> is that what you meant?
<luca> hi everyone
<Assid> yello
<luca> every time I reboot apport signals that my kernel is unstable (bug 351220 in launchpad)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351220 in linux "BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at 00100104" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351220
<CosmicChaos> vngunz: nvidia ftp: 180.37  	 	06.03.2009  	20:45:00 / 180.41 		20.03.2009 	22:35:00 / 185.13 		13.03.2009 	23:48:00
<vbgunz> CosmicChaos: how you get that info?
<CosmicChaos> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/
<CosmicChaos> where do you got 180.44????
<vbgunz> from the site. probably your card is different?
<vbgunz> I heard some people get 180.37 but I never saw it
<luca> I am kinda desperate to understand how to fix it - and especially if it is linked with using ext4
<CosmicChaos> no 180.41 is the latest released on ftp
<vbgunz> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_180.44.html
<vbgunz> CosmicChaos: be careful it may not be for your card?
<CosmicChaos> lolz?
<CosmicChaos> damn corp
<ryaxnbsuse> hello how is jaunty doing
<vbgunz> jaunty is having tea right now
<ryaxnbsuse> is it performing well
<CosmicChaos> stupid irrational random places where latest beta is
<vbgunz> yes, the tea is good
<ryaxnbsuse> because i am too chicken to try it :)
<ryaxnbsuse> not till final
<ikonia> ryaxnbsuse: just wait for the final then
<Assid> im bacccckkk
<ikonia> ryaxnbsuse: if you're not going to try it, what does it matter how it's doing now
<ryaxnbsuse> Yeah, i like having a full library of add-on repos?
<Assid> crap the release is a long way to go
<dupondje_> whats the best to use to share files with other linux pc's ? NFS ?
<ryaxnbsuse> I don't know ikonia, just curious
<ikonia> nothing wrong with that
<Assid> dupondje: pretty much
<vbgunz> good idea. relax and when you get it you will love your children more because it is like night and day. its meaningless what I just said but it is awesome so far
<Assid> dupondje: you could also use smb/samba
<Assid> i.e. cifs
<Assid> hrm
<vbgunz> hmm I got my effects back
<vbgunz> something did change with the new updates just now
<Assid> okie so if you guys need me.. just buzz me
<Assid> during the release party
<vbgunz> I didn't have to reinstall anything yippee
<CosmicChaos> i go for it now the bug fix this sounds good
<CosmicChaos> list
<CosmicChaos> brb
<luca> where should i ask for a consistent kernel warning at boot-up?
<ikonia> what's the warning
<luca> meaning, to solve the problem
<ikonia> what's the warning
<luca> bug 351220
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351220 in linux "BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at 00100104" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351220
<luca> it happens every time I boot up
<luca> I am growing worried
<ikonia> luca: looks like you've got a good bug report
<ikonia> well noted
<ikonia> just reading through your text file
<luca> thanks to apport, I have no merit ;-)
<luca> thanks
<ikonia> luca: looks lke a very solid bug report I'd expect someone to pick that up
<luca> ok
<luca> I just hope my system won't become too unstable in the meantime
<luca> ikonia: thanks for having a look at it :)
<ikonia> bug report doen't look a good "stable" warning
<luca> ikonia: guess so, that's why I am worried
<luca> ikonia: I just wonder if it is an ext4 bug, I am already kicking myself for trying it out
<Marsmensch> hi
<CosmicChaos> the 180.44 does work, the videos are still black :(
<CosmicChaos> any ideas how to fix my black videos?
<Marsmensch> anyone know where the ipw2100 drivers are packed? i'm searching for bug reports
<ikonia> wait for a stable / compatible driver combination
<ikonia> Marsmensch: are they not in the restricted modules due to firmware
<Marsmensch> ah ok
<Marsmensch> yes could be
<CosmicChaos> ikonia: it was triggered by ubuntu updates, i havent reinstalled any drivers or newly installed drivers as the problem first occurs
<combatwombat_nz> anyone else using an old ATi 9100 IGP with Jaunty and getting display artifacts?
<ikonia> CosmicChaos: yes, so wait for a fix,
<bsnider> probably everyone
<CosmicChaos> ikonia: i ran updates while watching tv, after some time the video turns black and any video in my system, i strickly would say its not a driver problem
<ikonia> 9.04 is still in development having bug fixes, compatability with closed source drivers can break
<CosmicChaos> hm
<ikonia> CosmicChaos: if its not a driver issue what would you say it is ?
<CosmicChaos> i just want to watch if other having same issue
<ikonia> CosmicChaos: the component that interfaces your hardware to xorg is the nvidia kernel module, if it's not that what would you suggest it to be ?
<CosmicChaos> maybe gstreameror xserver-corg exactly watched  update list this time :(
<donspaulding> python's virtualenv utility is broken with python2.6 on jaunty.  The only bug I can find for this is https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/339904 which doesn't have any solution in sight.  A similar issue (though I'm not sure it is an identical problem) is reported as fixed upstream at http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=518826 .  How can I verify if the upstream package fixes the virtualenv issue?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 339904 in python-virtualenv "python-virtualenv doesn't work with Python 2.6.x" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ikonia> CosmicChaos: is you're whole screen black or just the video window ?
<CosmicChaos> i just dont know if maybe others with open source drivers having same issues
<ikonia> CosmicChaos: is you're whole screen black or just the video window ?
<CosmicChaos> thats god damn why i ask for it
<CosmicChaos> any video is black simple as that
<ikonia> CosmicChaos: why did you need to say "god damn" ?
<ikonia> CosmicChaos: so the rest of the screen isn't, just the video window
<CosmicChaos> xv,sdl,x11,xsh,opengl
<ikonia> CosmicChaos: why are you just saying random words, how is that an answer to my question
<ikonia> CosmicChaos: so the rest of the screen isn't, just the video window
<crdlb> your video player is probably broken then ...
<CosmicChaos> divx,mpeg,x264, dvbt-stream
<ikonia> CosmicChaos: stop
<ikonia> CosmicChaos: you're just saying random word
<crdlb> x11 means it gets drawn like anything else
<CosmicChaos> mplayer,vlc-mediaplayer,totem,me-tv
<ikonia> CosmicChaos: have you restarted since the updates
<CosmicChaos> all players broke at once???
<CosmicChaos> yes i have multiple restarted
<ikonia> CosmicChaos: if you have updated a component that is in use such as xorg it may need to be restarted
<CosmicChaos> and upgraded driver AFTER the problem occurs to latest beta
<CosmicChaos> problem still persists
<ikonia> that situation happens quite a lot when firefox is updated while open
<CosmicChaos> the driver was working well
<CosmicChaos> firefox?
<mifritscher> yust got the mail about the bughuntingday
<ikonia> CosmicChaos: if you want to answer questions that people aren't asking you'll get no-where
<ikonia> CosmicChaos: read the questions being asked
<mifritscher> are there plans to first update to the intel driver 2.7.*?
<CosmicChaos> ikonia: dont got your point
<crdlb> CosmicChaos: if it's broken with x11 video (mplayer -vo x11), I don't see how it could be driver-related
<yofel> donspaulding: you can ask in #ubuntu-bugs - they might be able to help you more
<donspaulding> yofel: thanks
<ikonia> CosmicChaos: if a component is installed while it's in use, it can be a problem, this is a common situation when firefox is upgraded
<ikonia> CosmicChaos: have you resetarted the componentes updated
<crdlb> mifritscher: this late, it seems extremely unlikely, though the intel driver is in such bad shape as it is ... :/
<CosmicChaos> components?
<ikonia> CosmicChaos: yes, you said you have some component update
<CosmicChaos> i ji just did upgrade-manager -c
<ikonia> CosmicChaos: if you're not sure what was updated, a reboot may be a simple way
<CosmicChaos> i already rebooted as i said
<ikonia> I didn't see you say that
<seb-> Anyone else getting lots of "RESTART REQUIRED" messages at odd times?
<donspaulding> seb-: only in Windows ;-)
<seb-> (for some security patches jaunty thinks i just installed which i didn't)
<seb-> What about ssh-agent (RSA keys) not being unlocked the same way?
<seb-> than 8.04?
<ActionParsnip> booya, all perfect
<CosmicChaos> once linux drives me mad ill migrate to vsd :)
<CosmicChaos> bsd
<ActionParsnip> bsd is pretty tight
<ActionParsnip> CosmicChaos: wassup with your linux?
<CosmicChaos> black videos at all
<CosmicChaos> i was  just joking with that bsd statement
<ikonia> CosmicChaos: out of interest what is the encoding of the file you're trying to watch
<CosmicChaos> ActionParsnip: i did updates while watching tv, after some minutes me-tv turns black video, checked different video players, no more videos work, all black, tried restarting, compiz broke, reinstalled driver, compiz back, videos still broke, upgrade to latest nvidia beta (working well the last weeks without any black videos) but still black videos
<ikonia> CosmicChaos: you upgraded your nvidia modules to one from nvidia.com ?
<CosmicChaos> ikonia: any :) i have xvid,divx,mpeg1/2 and x264
<CosmicChaos> none work
<ActionParsnip> CosmicChaos: tried it without compiz breaking stuff?
<CosmicChaos> ikonia: no i updated ubuntu than i had black videos
<CosmicChaos> than i updated driver
<CosmicChaos> ;)
<ikonia> CosmicChaos: but you updated to the modules from nvidia.com ?
<ActionParsnip> CosmicChaos: try disabling monitor off after so many minutes
<CosmicChaos> ActionParsnip: what is monitor off?
<ActionParsnip> CosmicChaos: its a feature to dim the screen after no input
<CosmicChaos> CosmicChaos: yes i use the beta from nvidia.com
<ikonia> CosmicChaos: can you confirm if you installed any modules from nvidia.com ?
<ikonia> CosmicChaos: ok - you need to clean that up straight away, as it's pointless progresing with that stuff on
<CosmicChaos> of course do i and they worked very well
<darthanubis> pulseaudio has not failed me since the BETA yah!
<CosmicChaos> its pointless to install ubuntu nvidia-glx
<CosmicChaos> because it wills till be black videos ;)
<CosmicChaos> im not your test rabbit
<ikonia> CosmicChaos: then stop using a test product
<CosmicChaos> the video driver hasnt changed as i experienced that bug first, why isnt that obvious to you ikonia
<CosmicChaos> i will but i too use nvidias test prodoct
<CosmicChaos> and AGAIN IT WORKED VERY WELL
<ikonia> CosmicChaos: I understand what you're saying but it is better to debug the issue with ubuntu - not additional 3rd party/unsupported products
<CosmicChaos> stop bsing around please
<CosmicChaos> narf
<pwuertz> hey, anyone having problems with alsa/pulseaudio too? after some upgrade one or two days ago, my sound system started playing noise :(
<arunreddy> guys can i update from 8.10 to 9.04
<bsnider> arunreddy, yes, you can. you can do anything you want. no one can stop you.
<arunreddy> bsnider: Thats great . how stable it is..
<bsnider> that depends
<arunreddy> i mean .. am worried that changing the file system . will erase the data. and 9.04 showing up any problems for laptop
<arunreddy> dell xps laptop
<arunreddy> :)
<Ienorand> arunreddy: xps lap... what graphics card are you using?
<arunreddy> Ienorand : Hey , i have 8600 gt
<bsnider> what cpu?
<Ienorand> arunreddy: same here, you might have tough luck getting the proprietary driver working in jaunty...
<bsnider> arunreddy, when youbought it was it a linux laptop?
<arunreddy> nope.. WINDOWS VISTA
<arunreddy> does dell ship it with ubuntu .?
<bsnider> does it work with intrepid?
<bsnider> yes, dell sells ubuntu laptops
<arunreddy> Ienorand : whats ur os.. ? 8.10 or 9.04 ?
<Ienorand> arunreddy: Options seems to be either patch and run a development kernel or remove 2G memory... Otherwise no nvidia drivers & 3D acc...
<arunreddy> bsnider : Awesome performance with intrepid..
<bsnider> then you won't have any trouble with jaunty
<Ienorand> arunreddy: I'm running 9.04 off a usb stick atm
<arunreddy> sounds interesting.. can you throw some light on the same.. even i shall give it a try
<arunreddy> bsnider : OK thanks..!! I shall try to update it.!!
<bsnider> clean install it
<Ienorand> arunreddy: I wouldn't reccomend it, seeing how we have kind of the same computer 1530 i presume... but It might be that it's just me that's been having troubles...
<bsnider> Ienorand, what problems?
<arunreddy> Ienorand : ok
<arunreddy> Ienorand : Do you have a Bluetooth headset , dell bh200
<arunreddy> Ienorand : i got it free with my xps 1530
<Ienorand> No networking without disabling network-manager... no nvidia drivers without physically removing one of the two 2GB memory sticks... the usual stuff...
<arunreddy> bsnider : Ny idea on how to get bluetooth headset working in ubuntu intrepid
<Ienorand> arunreddy: no, I haven't got that...
<arunreddy> kool
<bsnider> pulse works with bluetooth
<bsnider> Ienorand, no nvidia drivers without removing a ram stick?
<Ienorand> arunreddy: You could always try booting a livecd, that will at least tell you if networking works.
<Ienorand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/342926
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 342926 in linux "No PCI IOMEM space available below 4GB" [Medium,In progress]
<bsnider> are you running the amd64 build?
<Ienorand> bsnider: No, 32bit...
<bsnider> run it in 64 bit
<bsnider> what's the cpu?
<Ienorand> bsnider: still something is messy with memory allocations...
<Ienorand> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T8300  @ 2.40GHz
<bsnider> please install the amd64 version right now
<bsnider> do not hesitate
<darthanubis> lol, yeah please
<arunreddy> bsnider : can i install 64 bit on  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T9300  @ 2.50GHz
<bsnider> Y.E.S.
<Ienorand> bsnider: according to bug description this shows up on both 32 and 64 version...
<bsnider> Ienorand, you should _still_ be using the amd64 version of the distro even without this bug
<bsnider> clean install it and use ext4 for the root partition
<bsnider> arunreddy, all core 2 duos are amd64
<arunreddy> ok
<arunreddy> i shal install amd 64 :)
<arunreddy> thanks for the help
<bsnider> you've got an extremely powerful rig there
<veloc1ty> is any1 here using twitux on jaunty? i had a lot of complete system freezes but can't recreate it all the time - just wanted to ask if someone else expirienced it before filing a bug report?
<SJrX> You know the sad part is about juanty is that it seems less annoying than Ibex.
<darthanubis> less is bad?
<SJrX> Yes, bad for Ibex
<SJrX> Hmmmm so I'm running Kubuntu, and it seems like alot of QT apps when a window is activated they lock up
<inter4ever> is there any hope to find a utility as simple as btnx for jaunty?
<SJrX> Psi, and Konqueror for example
<ppe> hello, I get the updates 4 januty with »sudo apt-get update«. right?
<LogicalDash> yeah
<ppe> ok, thx.
<LogicalDash> um, assuming that you have jaunty installed ;)
<ppe> yes, sure man.
<LogicalDash> Hey, when I first installed Jaunty, I chose not to encrypt my home directory, but now I've changed my mind. How do I encrypt it?
<ppe> with what you have crypted it?
<LogicalDash> I haven't
<LogicalDash> The text-based installer gave me the option to encrypt it, but I declined
<LogicalDash> This is apparently a feature in the kernel?
<ppe> I don't know about this option. But check out true-type. thats a very fat thang to encrypt files. :-D
<ppe> its in the repos.
<ppe> than you have 2 stages for crypted files.
<inter4ever> why doesn't jaunty have vmmouse driver enabled when its run in VM?
<LogicalDash> I think you mean TrueCrypt. TrueType is a format for fonts ;)
<inter4ever> wasn't this fixed in intrpid?
<SJrX> LogicalDash that was actually in 8.10 too, only in the text based installer though
<ppe> LogicalDash: you've right man.
<LogicalDash> SJrX: So I'd have to reinstall?
<SJrX> No probably not
<LogicalDash> Just finding the *name* of this feature would help me a lot.
<SJrX> http://blog.gnist.org/article.php?story=EncryptedSwapAndHomeUbuntu
<LogicalDash> LUKS
<SJrX> Encrypted Home Directories, I assume you could ask in regular #ubuntu and they could tell you.
<ppe> LogicalDash: are you in the cia or something? :-D
<LogicalDash> ppe: No, but I keep some of my passwords in plain text files. Better to encrypt those, in case I lose my laptop.
<ppe> LogicalDash: may you save the passwords on a web-device?
<LogicalDash> ppe: That would actually be less secure, since people I haven't met will then have access to the hardware that my passwords are on.
<hi_guys> hi guys :)
<ppe> take a look around in TrueCrypt and then you're secure. it's awesome man! you have 2 stages. the first is for noobs. you can get in with a password. and for the second stage you neeed your favorite mp3 for example. its plausible deniality.
<LogicalDash> hi hi_guys :)
<hi_guys> excuse me, i've got a question for ATI users with jaunty 64bits
<LogicalDash> ppe: TrueCrypt is a bit too inconvenient for this purpose. I need to access those passwords regularly, I want them to be available from the minute I log in.
<hi_guys> Does your TV-out works properly with the beta drivers fglrx ?
<maxb> Is anyone else noticing visual corruption of the background of bits of gnome-panels?
<hi_guys> maxb: with compiz or not ?
<ppe> LogicalDash: its not inconvenient. maybe the first time, but then it's normal for you. the password-files are very little, yeh? but you have to choose. It's only an idea from a german freak. :-D
<maxb> yes, compiz
<hi_guys> i don't use compiz everyday (ati user :( ), but it seems to work fine
<maxb> I have predominantly blueish / blackish bars in the background of several panel applets
<LogicalDash> ppe: I'm not worried about choosing a password file, I'm worried about having to mess around with the TrueCrypt interface every time I want to read my passwords. No good, I just want to log in and have them. I'll pick a secure password for my account, of course.
<mshooshtari> Have there been any problem  reports with networkmanager(kde) and proxy servers?
<hollywoodb> CC/quit
<Bodsda> Hi, im trying to perform a backtrace on an already running but frozen application. The wiki says if the application is frozen but not crashed, atfer typing 'continue' at the (gdb) prompt press ctrl+c to allow you to perform the next step -- but ctrl+c stops everything, I lose the (gdb) prompt -- what can i do?
<Lenin_Cat> dose 9.04 suppoty ATI yet
<syockit> strange, ctrl-c shouldn't terminate gdb....
<ikonia> Lenin_Cat: there are ati modules
<ikonia> the support is dependant on the card
<Lenin_Cat> its a 600 ikonia
<ikonia> !ati > Lenin_Cat
<ubottu> Lenin_Cat, please see my private message
<ikonia> Lenin_Cat: I think that facoitd has a list of module versions and supported cards too
<Lenin_Cat> that artical is outdated
<Bodsda> syockit: if i press ctrl c it prints    ^C   and then just sits there, if i press enter i get my bod@bod$ prompt
<syockit> i thought you just type c to continue. ctrl+c stops anything gdb's processing
<Lenin_Cat> yes or no
<Lenin_Cat> dose it work
<Ampelbein> Lenin_Cat: What ati-chip do you have?
<Lenin_Cat> R600
<Lenin_Cat> its a HD 3200
<Bodsda> syockit: typing c after continue does nothing
<Lenin_Cat> dose it?
<syockit> Bodsda: c <enter> is the command to continue, isn't it?
<Bodsda> syockit: straight from the wiki -- (gdb) continue
<Lenin_Cat> Ampelbein?
<Ampelbein> Lenin_Cat: just looking. seems that the r600 is full 2d-supported, some 3d-options may work through MESA
<Bodsda> syockit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace#Already%20running%20programs
<Lenin_Cat> so no 3D?
<Lenin_Cat> Ampelbein, even with binary drivers?
<Ampelbein> Lenin_Cat: the proprietary driver should work: http://www.linux-magazine.com/online/news/proprietary_driver_for_ubuntu_9_04_fglrx_for_x_server_1_6?category=13400
<Ampelbein> Lenin_Cat: try the beta-live-cd and install the driver.
<Lenin_Cat> Up to now, the buzz has been that Ubuntu Jaunty users would have 2D support on their ATI graphics cards only.
<raevol> anyone know what kernel karmic will use?
<Ampelbein> Lenin_Cat: yeah, but on March 18th ati released a driver compatible with xorg 1.6
<stephenr82> hey guys i went to jaunty about 2 or 3 weeks ago. im guessing in 2 or 3 weeks there has been a good few updates, none of which have been pushed to me
<Lenin_Cat> Ampelbein, so its safe for me to upgrade?
<jpds> raevol: Probably 2.6.28
<Ampelbein> Lenin_Cat: try the beta-live cd and install the driver.
<Ampelbein> see if it works.
<stephenr82> on the site it says alpha 3 is out, how do i tell what ive got? best i can get is stephen@the-batman:/usr/local/src/ubuntu-jaunty$ cat /etc/issue
<stephenr82> Ubuntu jaunty (development branch) \n \l
<Lenin_Cat> LOL
<Lenin_Cat> stephenr82, thats way behind
<Lenin_Cat> were at beta 1
<syockit> hmm, it doesn't handle ctrl+c correctly....
<Bodsda> good point though, anyway to tell where we are? I installed from Alpha 6, how do i know im in beta1?
<Bodsda> syockit: lol, should i open a bug about it?
<raevol> jpds really? isn't that what jaunty is?
<stephenr82> when i run update manager, there is no updates available, even with -d switch
<Ampelbein> Bodsda: if you've been doing all the updates you are at beta-1
<jpds> raevol: Err, misread, try #ubuntu-kernel.
<Bodsda> Ampelbein: ah, got ya -- cheers
<raevol> jpds thanks
<darthanubis> brasero cycles at "normalizing tracks" and never does a thing if it thinks the totaltrack size will not fit on the cd, and gnomebaker causes the audio playing current to be staticy while it prepares tracks.
<Ampelbein> stephenr82: let's check a sample package: apt-cache policy seahorse
<Ampelbein> That should give you -0ubuntu4 as version
<stephenr82> stephen@the-batman:/usr/local/src/ubuntu-jaunty$  apt-cache policy seahorse
<stephenr82> seahorse:
<stephenr82>   Installed: 2.26.0-0ubuntu1
<stephenr82>   Candidate: 2.26.0-0ubuntu1
<stephenr82>   Version table:
<Ampelbein> please paste-bin your /etc/apt/sources.list to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<stephenr82> apologies
<stephenr82> Ampelbein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/141032/
<syockit> Bodsda: i think using with tee is somehow incorrect
<Ampelbein> stephenr82: hmm, strange.
<Ampelbein> i check the mirror contents.
<jpds> syockit: I have -0ubuntu4 for seahorse from gb.a, have you run apt-get update recently?
<syockit> jpds: yes. umm, why?
<jpds> syockit: Sorry, that was for stephenr82.
<Bodsda> syockit: The wiki says to use tee, what should i try instead?
<Ampelbein> stephenr82: the mirror is up to date.
<Ampelbein> stephenr82: does apt-get update produce an error for you?
<jpds> Ampelbein: I can confirm, and it lives very close to the master archive machine too. ;-)
<stephenr82> jpds ampelbein: just ran it there it gave me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/141034/
<stephenr82> now running update manager does give me 400 megs of updates
<Ampelbein> stephenr82: now do "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade"
<stephenr82> i presumed that would have been run automatically by the update manager gui?
<Ampelbein> it should
<Ampelbein> check system->administration->software sources-> "updates"-tab
<jpds> stephenr82: See my /msg please. :)
<syockit> Bodsda: (1) run gdb without any parameters, i.e. just gdb (2) follow the steps until before attach (3) do the following: set logging file gdb-<program>.txt (4) do: set logging on (5) attach the process (6) do: c  to continue (7) ctrl-c to return to gdb (8) q to quit at any time
<stephenr82> that's updating away now guys, thanks a million guys!
<syockit> Bodsda: oh, i noticed that there was an instruction for setting the logging file there at the bottom. but the the wiki must be updated to stop using tee there
<afallenhope> so must say... Kudos to the Jaunty folks
<Bodsda> syockit: that seemed to work, thanks :)
<mickstephenson> Does anyone know where the configuration file is for the new notifications system? I want to change its colour
<afallenhope> mickstephenson, is it kubuntu, ubuntu or xubuntu? lol
<mickstephenson> ubuntu
<caeroe> is there anything reported about the gnome panel becoming unresponsive either randomly or after running update manage/synaptic?  both panels, except sometimes the logoff/shutdown button works
<caeroe> other than that, this is quite zippy
<ubuntu_rocks_> same for me, can't find this menu for notifications :(
<afallenhope> caeroe, I get that.. running xbuntu but that was after only the first big update
<mickstephenson> I can't find it in gconf, but I hear that it's not gnome-specific anyway so I wasn;t really expecting it to be in gconf
<caeroe> hmm cool...  i am running beta nvidia drivers, but it didn't seem to fit in
<afallenhope> yeah I'm trying to figure out why my screen is only 1240 x 800 lol
<Bodsda> caeroe: I have filed a bug about unresponsive gnome-panels upon first login https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/351300
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 351300 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel non-responsive on login" [Medium,Incomplete]
<caeroe> yeah, that happened once before.  i'm so vague i don't get hits
<bsnider> caeroe, which beta nvidia drivers
<nandemonai> Hi guys. Does anyone know of a workaround for the gnome session loop bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/325973. Wanted to have a play around with the beta in VMware but I can't get those 'Starting File Manager' spawns to stop.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 325973 in nautilus "gnome-session keeps respawning nautilus when no desktop is drawed" [Unknown,Fix released]
<nandemonai> I tried the suggested workaround but it doesn't seem to work for me.
<bsnider> it says fix released
<caeroe> 185.13, no issues installing it
<caeroe> x64
<nandemonai> Hmm, just noticed that.. I'll try an update.
<afallenhope> anyone able to get the 32bit libs ? I'm trying to install 32 bit java so I can run Flex
<mxboy15u> Any link to what the updates that are out today are for
<bsnider> afallenhope, the package you want is called ia32-libs
<khear> why does language-support-translations-en suddenly have lots of gnome dependencies?
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-31
<afallenhope> bsnider, jaunty doesn't have it
<bsnider> afallenhope, it does, sir
<afallenhope> hmm let me try
<bsnider> it's in universe. 2.7ubuntu4
<afallenhope> lmfao bsnider  thanks I was tying it in wrong
<afallenhope> bsnider, yeah, I found it. I do everything via aptitude lol.
<caeroe> hmm yeah... changing themes will freeze the gnome panels for me.
<ghindo> I'm running the Jaunty beta and Brasero isn't updating.  How do I force an update?
<josh-l> anyone try firefox 3.2 ?
<bsnider> josh-l, firefox 3.1
<bsnider> shiretoko
<syockit> josh-l: it's 3.6 already, iinm
<syockit> josh-l: anyways, to answer the question, yes
<DanaG> Method "ApplyConfiguration" with signature "" on interface "org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.XRANDR" doesn't exist
<DanaG> argh, why the heck did Ubuntu disable the xrandr feature of gnome-settings-daemon?
<dabossbv> I have a problem with my RocketRAID 2310 RAID-Controller, with Hardy and Intrepid I could compile the drivers without problems: http://tinyurl.com/c26gag
<dabossbv> but as I was testing to do the same in Jaunty, it didn't work and I got this error: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394646/
<dabossbv> any ideas?
<ghindo> I'm running the Jaunty beta and Brasero isn't updating.  How do I force an update?
<ghindo> I've already tried "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<syockit> ghindo: try aptidude/synaptic to determine why a package isn't updating. also, dist-upgrade before upgrade...
<tj83> hey all, anyone know a fix for ati graphics flicker? is fglrx still not available in jaunty as was in intrepid?
<tj83> hey all, anyone know a fix for ati graphics flicker? is fglrx still not available in jaunty as was in intrepid?
<Ampelbein> tj83: one time is enough ;)
<tj83> Ampelbein, sorry on my end only 1/2 my message posted
<Ampelbein> tj83: and fglrx should be available since ATI released a xorg-1.6 compatible version
<tj83> Ampelbein, would the suggested method be to apply the Driver    "fglrx" line in the xorg.conf? under system-admin-hardware drivers there are no proprietary options
<Ampelbein> tj83: try jockey-gtk
<crdlb> tj83: what card?
<crdlb> only R600 and R700 are supported by fglrx now
<tj83> i  have X1200 mobility laptop embed
<tj83> i used to use fglrx under hardy
<crdlb> what does 'lspci | grep -i vga' say?
<tj83> was the best option for me in that release
<tj83> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<tj83> crdlb, so given my hardware... what do you suggest? the radeon driver seems to be loaded using lsmod, i tried the radeon also in hardy but had same flicker issues as i am experiencing now..
<crdlb> I'm trying to figure out if it's supposed to be supported
<crdlb> the phoronix article is, as usual, terribly written
<BluesKaj> tj83, tha x1200 driver is listed as available in adept , if you haven't already installed it
<crdlb> BluesKaj: huh? he can't necessarily _use_ that driver
<tj83> BluesKaj, no, have not, never used adept... what is this? i always just either managed my used drivers from "hardware drivers" or in the xorg.conf directly.
<crdlb> because ATI has dropped support for a bunch of cards
<crdlb> "To the customer, this is a good move, permitting you are an owner of a Radeon HD 2000 graphics card or later (or an RS690/RS740 IGP, but the RS780 will remain supported)."
<BluesKaj> well, this card is supported , the name of the driver is rather confusing , untiul you check which cards are supported
<crdlb> this line is completely ambiguous
<crdlb> BluesKaj: how do you know it's supported?
<tj83> i mean.. worst case, i can just drop the fglrx value in the xorg.conf and see what happens? i can always repair from recovery
<crdlb> you can install xorg-driver-fglrx and try Driver "fglrx"
<tj83> awesome... worth a shot thanks crdlb
<BluesKaj> it's listed under radeon x1200 in the searchbar as xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<crdlb> unless the update-manager messed up, it should have transitioned you to the radeon driver
<thewrath> has nayone used gnupg?
<crdlb> BluesKaj: that's not the proprietary driver
<thewrath> just curious
<thewrath> if so i have some questions for you
<BluesKaj> who cares . If it works use it :P
<crdlb> and the radeon driver is superior to radeonhd
<tj83> ya radeonhd had a fit with my hardware also.
<crdlb> radeon supports my X1250 fine even in intrepid
<crdlb> but I think X1200 support is more recent
<dug_> anyone test jaunty on an eee pc 1000 model?
<BluesKaj> one has to be a bit adventurous with ati stuff ...i used to use a x200 onboard and it was definitely a task to get it to work properly..I installed a nvidia 7600GT after 3 yrs of ati adventures :)
<crdlb> BluesKaj: that works out of the box now :)
<crdlb> since intrepid
<tj83> yes, in intrepid i was stuck with radeon... and it worked... with some minor visual distractions... was really just hoping fglrx was going to come around in this release as i had good luck with it in hardy... installing now... we will see :) i'll report back on results
 * tj83 reboots..... wish me luck
<crdlb> "In terms of support, the 690/740 would be in the same class as 3xx-5xx since they have a 4xx-series 3D engine. I believe there will be specific exceptions for new designs but so far all the OEM activity is Windows only (which has been the norm anyways)."
<crdlb> fantastic :/
<crdlb> my X1250 was purchased in a laptop 3 months ago ...
<crdlb> it's a good thing radeon works :>
<Amaranth> the beta was DVD only?
<crdlb> -_-
<crdlb> see the /topic :P
<eternal_p_> hey all...I'm trying to get some USB passthrough working with Jaunty and VirtualBox..but all the online docs seem to deal with older version...any tips on getting it to work?
<maxb> You know USB is only supported in the commercial VirtualBox, right?
<eternal_p_> maxb: yup, that is what I downloaded from their site
<eternal_p_> I can set my usb filter, but it doesn't become active on boot
<admin_masu3701> whats the channel for off topic
<admin_masu3701> whats the channel for off topic
<crdlb> #ubuntu-offtopic
<tj83> crdlb, well.... that didnt go well, i installed the xorg-driver-fglrx and would not boot, even removing the fglrx value from xorg.conf did not allow me to get back up, had to remove the package
<crdlb> tj83: finally found an answer
<crdlb> on page 31 of 31 on the phronix thread:
<crdlb> "In terms of support, the 690/740 would be in the same class as 3xx-5xx since they have a 4xx-series 3D engine. I believe there will be specific exceptions for new designs but so far all the OEM activity is Windows only (which has been the norm anyways)."
<tj83> crdlb, can you give URL?
<SJrX> Is there flash for jaunty?
<SJrX> Actually firefox seems to think the flash isn't here
<tj83> crdlb, what does that excerpt mean exactly? that i am stuck with radeon with minor imperfections?
<bruce89> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 19 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<crdlb> SJrX: yes, assuming he is correct
<tj83> SJrX, there are a number of options but i use the flash installer from www.adobe.com directly works well, always has
<crdlb> oops
<crdlb> tj83: that was for you :)
<SJrX> I'm going to assume by the way that if I can upgrade 8.10 -> pre-9.04, that I can go from pre-9.04 -> 9.04 correct?
<tj83> crdlb, ha ha, great....
<crdlb> and the guy works for ATI
<tj83> SJrX, i could be wrong..... but as you get updates you will be progressing to the final stable release no dist upgrade will be required
<bruce89> SJrX: there is no pre-9.04
<SJrX> Oh you mean I'll just eventually get 9.04 packages?
<bruce89> what you are running it the current state of Jaunty
<crdlb> tj83: http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15796&page=31
<SJrX> sweet
<crdlb> last post
<bruce89> as long as you upgrade your packages, you will always be running the latest Jaunty
<SJrX> does that mean if I switch to koala now, I will keep moving forward?
<bruce89> Karmic doesn't exist yet
<crdlb> wouldn't recommend that :)
<SJrX> I see
<SJrX> is it karmic koala?
<crdlb> that will be 9.10
<SJrX> I meant, is the animal the koala, I just took a guess, then realized I don't know what an Ibex, Drake or Gibbon is
<crdlb> heh, yes
<mxboy15u> Any tell me how to get pidgen to run in the tray with jaunty?
<bruce89> Gibbon = Ape, Drake = Male Mallard, Ibex = something else
<crdlb> it was either that or kangaroo, I guess :)
<bruce89> this Pidgin thing is going to be a recurring feature
<SJrX> what'll be after zebra?
<crdlb> mxboy15u: enable the tray plugin in pidgin
<crdlb> SJrX: aardvark
<SJrX> oh right
<SJrX> what will be after condor
<mxboy15u> of course i just asked that and then found it sorry for the dumb question
<DanaG> grr: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=341441
<ubottu> Gnome bug 341441 in general "Changing screen resolution randomizes applets position in the panel" [Major,New]
<crdlb> that's an annoying problem
<crdlb> the panel should understand left and right gravity
<SJrX> Are there any cool utilities for scripting the nvidia cards? I heard that it's all open source, so I'm not sure why there wouldn't be any
<crdlb> SJrX: 1) to do what?
<crdlb> and 2) the nvidia driver is proprietary
<SJrX> auto change monitor configuration
<mxboy15u> Is there a way to do a parallel install from a usb stick of jaunty? I know it is an option with a CD but with a boot usb it does not seem to be enabled
<bruce89> mxboy15u: not a stupid question, it's a deviation from upstream
<SJrX> Yes but nvidia-settings is open source, and the twin view stuff is read only in the script thus far
<crdlb> SJrX: for single-monitor setups, you can use the xrandr command
<SJrX> no it's dual monitor
<SJrX> my lappy
<crdlb> you could use it for multihead too if they'd get around to supporting XRandR 1.2
<crdlb> but they're lazy
<crdlb> even fglrx supports it now
<tj83> SJrX, i use nvidia geforce 9500gt with dual screen (nvidia-settings) whats the problem?
<SJrX> IS that nvidia?
<tj83> fglrx is ATI
<SJrX> errr sorry, that's what I meant
<SJrX> tj83 my notebook, has a constantly changing monitor configuration and nvidia settings is INCREDIBLY annoying to deal with
<crdlb> complain to nvidia, maybe they'll add XRandR 1.2 :/
<tj83> SJrX, oh i think i see what you mean,... having to manually change settings when you add or remove the extra screen... dont know how to help
<SJrX> Allegedly someone suggested to just use the code for nvidia-settings but I'm not much of a C++ developer, I wonder how easy it would be.
<bsnider> the nouveau driver can do randr for nvidia cards
<SJrX> How much 3d acceleration would I loose?
<bsnider> all of it
<tj83> heh
<SJrX> Argh
<SJrX> Hmmmmmm
 * SJrX thinks
<bruce89> it's C actuall
<SJrX> Is it automatic?
<SJrX> xrandr, like it will just know exactly what the resolution should be when I plug in / close my monitors.
<tj83> i have to throw my opinion out there, I think jaunty is a major step in the right direction... intrepid was a bust. wish everyone would finally get on the same page for video driver solutions :(
<bsnider> assuming it gets the right edid info from the monitor, it will always drive it up to its native resolution
<SJrX> Intrpid was a bust actually, I use to run debian on my notebook for the longest time, have used ubuntu and fell in love. I got a new notebook and finally gave the ol heave ho to Windows, and it's been nothing but a pain in the ass.
<SJrX> I ran windows for the first while in between, but everything seemed to be horribly annoying in Ibex.
<DanaG> WARNING: 0:2: extension 'GL_ARB_draw_buffers' is not supported "
<SJrX> lol
<bruce89> SJrX: which Debian out of interest
<SJrX> Hmmmmm I was running 3.1/4.0 sid/testing... It still runs on my server actually, that is a mess that one day when I run out of hard disk space I'll move to ubuntu server.
<DanaG> I'm not sure if I'm just imagining it, but it seems ATI actually does xrandr.
 * tj83 started out with debian etch 4.0r3..... then moved to hardy, then intrepid, now jaunty.... 
<DanaG> That is, once I've added the "virtual" line, I can use the gnome thingy to set up monitor.s
<DanaG> monitors.
 * bruce89 doesn't think I could settle for less than testing
<SJrX> I started out with debian 3.0 years ago, and the machine has existed since there. Debian is good, but I have forgotten how alot of the stuff on the machine works, and it's so out of date.
<DanaG> oh, reading scrollback.... so, I'm not imagining it? Sweet.
<SJrX> Neither can I, bruce89 which was the reason I left debian, because there is no middle ground.
<DanaG> I really am actually glad to have gotten ATI.
<DanaG> Oh, and somebody found a workaround so fglrx no longer panics for me.
<bruce89> SJrX: shame, as I'd like to move to Debian
<DanaG> Soooo.... now I can get my 4 hours battery life!
<SJrX> I remember one day I woke up to find out that testing had put Samba 2.99-rc1 in it, and was so annoying.
 * tj83 hates his ATI, loves his nvidia 9500gt
<SJrX> why's that bruce89?
<bruce89> all this weird stuff in Jaunty
<SJrX> Debian is great for servers, and if I had production servers at work, Debian would be right up there.
<tj83> DanaG, tell me more about fglrx panic
<SJrX> Maybe even before Ubuntu-server
<SJrX> But the desktop, always left me with weird problems trying anything new on there.
<SJrX> With Ubuntu "It Just Works(TM)"
<DanaG> Here was my bug:
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bruce89> testing and a half would be ideal I think
<DanaG> Still not actually "fixed"... but there's a workaround.
<tj83> DanaG, i just attempted to use it.... radeon gives me screen flicker and flgrx locks me up.
<xoox> Where is the current gdm configuration stored?
<DanaG> Yay, now I can play neverball and extremetuxracer with my laptop... not just on it, but WITH it.  As a joystick.  =þ
<tj83> DanaG, so your saying  that this little work around aticonfig --acpi-services=off after "aticonfig --initial". does the trick?
<DanaG> Yeah, if it's the same issue.
<tj83> DanaG, what method did you use to install the driver in the first place? i tired using apt for installing xorg-driver-fglrx
<DanaG> Same here; it's the way to get the Jaunty-compatible one.  No others are compatible with this X server.
<crdlb> DanaG: does fglrx print a list of supported hardware in Xorg.0.log for you?
<tj83> then i'll try again.. i assume the proper time to do the "workaround" is directly after install since wont be able to do unless in recovery?
<DanaG> hmm, this version seems not to.
<DanaG> not to print, that is.
<crdlb> I'm trying to get conclusive proof of which gpus are supported :/
<DanaG> 'modinfo fglrx' may help/
<DanaG> Gives PCI IDs.
<crdlb> that'd be good
<DanaG> (WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported
<DanaG> that's what my thing gives as an info thing in xorg log.
<DanaG> No nice list.
<tj83> DanaG, tj@toshiba:~$ aticonfig --acpi-services=off
<tj83> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<DanaG> hmm, fglrx installed already?
<crdlb> well, that's pretty conclusive
<DanaG> And set in xorg.conf?  For me, aticonfig --initial did not actually work.
<tj83> just now, not attempted to restart x yet
<crdlb> he's got an X1200
<DanaG> ah, that's R500... probably not supported.
<DanaG> Or rather, sounds like you've got it.
<crdlb> no, it's an RS690
<DanaG> Hmm.
<DanaG> silly AMD naming.
<crdlb> basically a successor to the Xpress 200
<DanaG> Speaking of AMD... previous Newegg newsletter had a really lame pun:  "March AMDness".
<DanaG> Nyuk, nyuk, nyuk.
<crdlb> bridgman said it wasn't supported on the phoronix forum
<afallenhope> hey how do Icheck if my swap is being used? I have a monitor on it.. but I don't see the monitor go "UP" or "DOWN"
<tj83> what confuses me is flgrx was my ticket in hardy :(
<crdlb> tj83: they dropped support ...
<crdlb> and you can't use the old version unless you downgrade X
<DanaG> FIREGL Board Found
<DanaG> My xorg log: http://pastebin.com/f35732c71
<tj83> brb
<afallenhope> OHOH OH!! it's working
<afallenhope> lol
<afallenhope> "sudo /swap on"
<DanaG> Hmm, I wonder if there's ANY difference between Radeon and FireGL in Linux.
<DanaG> One thing it seems to offer: 10BPP video output; probably on the HDMI port.
<DanaG> or wait, is that 10bpp lower?
<DanaG> Is that 10 bits per color per pixel, or 10 bits total per pixel?
<DanaG> (II) fglrx(0): 10BitPixelFormat disabled by default
<SJrX> Anyone have a problem with QT apps seeming hanging under Juanty
<SJrX> basically as soon as I want to type in a text input box it hangs
<tj83> eh, well as you guys have said... fglrx was a no go again.
<DanaG> http://ati.amd.com/products/fireglv5600/index.html
<DanaG> Now I just need a 10-bit display to use it with.  =þ
<DanaG> sweet, rtdhdribl works in wine.
<DanaG> well... sort of.
<hil> sh'd be sound nice reading with festival voice *g
<DanaG> Well, damned nvidia 96.43.11 is just as broken as 96.43.10!
<DanaG> It segfaults Xorg!
<DanaG> Thaaaaanks, nvidia!
<hil> .oO( rtdhdribl )
<DanaG> http://www.daionet.gr.jp/~masa/rthdribl/
<DanaG> Oh yeah, is fglrx supposed to accelerate h.264?
<DanaG> More specifically, compiz hangs at login.
<DanaG> And then when I kill -9 compiz.... xorg dies.
<DanaG> It's always at the same damned place, too.
<crdlb> compiz is a shell script
<DanaG> er, yeah, I do mean I kill .real
<DanaG> #0  0xb80ce430 in __kernel_vsyscall ()                 #1  0xb7d5e77d in select () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6                   #2  0x08132830 in WaitForSomething ()                     #3  0x0808d2ee in Dispatch ()                #4  0x0807231d in main ()
<josh-l> are there any kde 4 ftp clients?
<DanaG> That's what I get when I sudo gdb xorg and then (once it hangs) I killall -11 it.
<josh-l> syockit: what do you think about firefox 3.2?
<DanaG> goddamn nvidia!
<syockit> josh-l: didn't play that much. alt-tab looks cool. tab detaching might be handy, but it doesn't fit my browsing habit. wait, that's all on 3.1 as well! i dunno what's new on 3.2.....
<DanaG> Yeah, I really AM glad to have gotten ATI in the new laptop.  In fact, because I had to customize-to-order to get the ATI card with the 1920x1200 LCD, I actually paid a bit MORE for it... and didn't even get a webcam.
<josh-l> syockit: what about alt-tab in 3.1 ?
<syockit> josh-l: wait, let me fire up my shiretoko
<josh-l> cool
<DanaG> what package do I install to get better debug symbols?
<DanaG> I have xserver-xorg-dbgsym.
<syockit> josh-l: hmm, it's plain. i guess the cool alt-tab is from 3.2 onwards
<josh-l> syockit: ok enough for me to try it, i always wanted some cool alt-tab action in a browser
<syockit> josh-l: it just popups a list of available tabs with it's contents scaled to icons. I think there's an extension for that in older firefox as well, 3.2 just have it built-in
 * DanaG swears at nvidia, very vocally.
<josh-l> ahh
<DanaG> I say, either make the damned driver work, or release the damned specs!
<syockit> josh-l: http://www.wg9s.com/mozilla/firefox/ if you want to try. don't forget to launch with a seperate profile, because it uses ~/.mozilla/firefox folder
<syockit> *separate
<josh-l> thanks was just looking syockit
<Spirits-Sight> I have two things that are in my update mangager that can not be selected how do I fix that?
<Spirits-Sight> they are brasero and ekiga
<josh-l> syockit: is this what it looks like: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/8879
<syockit> josh-l: hmm, that looks to fancy. the new feature has no 3d, the closest one is probably screenshot #4
<syockit> *too
<josh-l> syockit: trying to find the addon you said exists for non 3.2 firefox
<DanaG> ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.
<DanaG> dmesg | grep "ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting." | wc -l          :           13
<syockit> josh-l: well, there are many similar ones. 3.6 (yeah, let's use the new number from now on) has the simplest one probably
<DanaG> 15.
<DanaG> wow, that was fast.
<LogicalDash> It seems as though the Image Checksum plugin for Brasero is broken. The disc spins up and down and the progress bar never moves.
<DanaG> Wow, that foxtab has a reeeeally really fugly icon.
<DanaG> wow, what's up with those firmware errors?
<DanaG> I'm seriously considering buying a BROADCOM card for that old laptop.
<DanaG> ... because this Intel sure ain't cutting it.
<DanaG> I'm getting an average of two firmware errors every 5 seconds.
<td123> ew
<DanaG> oh yeah, any of you using fglrx?  Does the driver still say "FIREGL Board found" for the Radeon boards?
<LordKow> DanaG, if the drivers are titled fglrx (fgl being firegl...) then i would think so
<DanaG> I have a video card that HP markets as a Mobility FireGL V5700, but it doesn't seem to actually enable any special FireGL-specific features.
<ultratek> my volume is low with it turned all the way up....
<ultratek> ?
<DanaG> Oh heyas, is there any way to start a gdm guest session WITHOUT fusa?
<myk_robinson> evening, all
<myk_robinson> running 9.04 on my Gateway laptop, so far so good. Having a minor issue with Evolution not syncing with my Google calendar, however, my desktop running 8.10 does this just fine
<myk_robinson> any ideas?
<DanaG> Here's something odd with my fglrx: resume from suspend takes about 30 seconds.... which sucks, because boot takes only 45.
<ultratek> did the fglrx ever get fixed for the ati hd series?
<Whitor|> Hi. Small request... I'd like to be able to resize my Sessions Preferences window in System > Prefs > Sessions ... I like to minimize scrolling if at all possible
<e-jat> can some help me on this ->http://paste.ubuntu.com/141134/
<amon__> e-jat: you need an older version of qt
<remu>  Under ubuntu I used to control my volume using the PCM slider, however, now when I use the PCM slider it doesn't make any difference. When I had kubuntu-desktop installed under my regular ubuntu install, the PCM slider did change the audio.
<remu> I should add that I just recently did a fresh install of Kubuntu
<e-jat> amon__: so i need to downgrade my qt version ?
<DanaG> wtf... upgrading notify-osd started notify-osd even in my gnome-stracciatella session!
<DanaG> That's bad manners.
<amon__> e-jat: i guess so, what version does the app want
<e-jat> 4.4.3.
<dtchen> remu: choose the desired mixer controls in Kmix
<remu> dtchen: I've done that, however, sliding the PCM slider up and down doesn't make any difference in my volume.
<dtchen> remu: run the http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh bash script
<remu> dtchen: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e8859eb460f1b04f4354fe448e894cc39eb878c4
<dtchen> remu: will look in a few minutes
<Whitor|> Does anyone know how to get processor temp from a terminal?
<remu> dtchen: thanks, btw, I added "option snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1" to  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf in order to get the soundcard working properly (excluding this PCM issue)
<arodd> Has anyone else had issues with amarok 2.x in 9.04?
<arodd> ie: it doesn't play any music
<Delvien> Anyone have alot of experience with xbindkeys?
<arodd> It just fast forwards through each track.
<melik> wow for the first time i actually like ubuntu's default themes
<melik> haha
<arodd> "xine is asking to seek behind the end of the data stream"
<arodd> "QString::arg: Argument missing: Amarok - No track playing., 0:00"
<lanoxx_> in my virualbox the installer fails reproducibly the first time and only runs through on the second time, it this a known bug?
<lanoxx_> i noticed this with alpha 5, 6 and the discs
<lanoxx_> +and the beta
<afallenhope> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dtchen> remu: you don't need ~/.asoundrc or ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf
<remu> dtchen: do you think that should fix it?
<dtchen> remu: no. which of Master/PCM/Front actually affects the volume?
<dtchen> remu: (you just don't need ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf or ~/.asoundrc, as those settings are default anyhow for your driver)
<remu> Master, Front, and Headphones all arre actually affecting the volume (on a logarithmic scale) under Kubuntu, under Ubuntu I those three plus PCM used to affect the volume.
<dtchen> remu: have you used alsamixer to determine which elements need to be altered to effect volume changes?
<remu> dtchen: no I haven't.....
<remu> dtchen: What exactly should I do in alsamixer?
<dtchen> remu: just verify that using some combination of those former three affects things, then set one or more of those three in Kmix instead of PCMm
<remu> dtchen: they do, however the problem is this. At 46% those three have a gain of -51.75, while PCM shows a gain of -51.00 at 0%......the other three DO affect things, however it provides me with a very small range of volume control, and the gain as a result changes drastically between 46% and 100% on those three. Where as when I was using the PCM under Ubuntu (and kubuntu-desktop) it gave me a decent control over my volume.
<remu> I've just started experiencing this issue now that I've done a standalone/fresh install of Kubuntu
<melik> whats the indicator applet?
<dtchen> remu: ah, right. PulseAudio does software manipulation
<dtchen> remu: in Kubuntu, PulseAudio isn't installed by default
<remu> dtchen: well, PulseAudio does show up under Multimedia, but if I move it to the top priority, then whenever I play something with audio, it says "The audio device PulseAudio does not work. Falling back to HDA Intel (STAC92xx Analog)"
<melik> guys is
<melik> Update Notifier in the startup applications the Notify OSD
<melik> if not what is "Update Notifier"
<arodd> xine-ffmpeg doesn't exist in 9.04
<remu> dtchen: Any idea on how I might be able to resolve this issue?
<arodd> that was my first guess....but it's not in medibuntu or in the main repos
<dtchen> remu: that happens because pulseaudio isn't installed by default. you'd need to install it.
<remu> dtchen: just "sudo apt-get install pulseaudio"?
<remu> will that be sufficient?
<dtchen> remu: you can use kpackagekit, apt-get, aptitude, ...
<remu> right, but just the pulseaudio package?
<remu> or do i need to install some other package as well?
<melik> dtchen, is Update Notifier for Notify-OSD
<DanaG> remu: try 'alsamixer -c0'
<dtchen> remu: installing that package should pull in necessary dependencies
<DanaG> or -c1, or whatever card number
<dtchen> melik: i don't understand your question. if you meant to ask whether update-notifier requires notify-osd, the answer is that it requires a notification daemon, which is satisfied by various packages.
<melik> no dtchen, i just want to know what update notifier is
<remu> dtchen: I installed pulseaudio, and it pulled in a bunch of other stuff too, though now, with pulse audio I don't hear anything....but no error message either
<dtchen> remu: check that it's running and that the sink used is the desired one
<melik> is it for the automatic updates?
<dtchen> melik: yes
<melik> ah, i have automatic updates disabled
<DanaG> argh, goddamn nvidia segfaults the X server!
<melik> so i guess i can disable that too
<DanaG> #0  0x0817f58e in ?? ()               #1  0xb80ac018 in ?? () from /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so             #2  0xb6ebdc3b in ?? () from /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so               Backtrace stopped: previous frame inner to this frame (corrupt stack?)
<dtchen> DanaG: 180.44?
<DanaG> Nope, 96.43.11.
<remu> dtchen: when I typed "pulseaudio" in the terminal, it said "daemon is already running"
<dtchen> DanaG: ah, the issue you've been lamenting lately :p
<DanaG> It's for a "hey, let's lie, and call this geforce2 newer than a geforce 3... a 4 'mx'!" card.
<remu> how can i check the sinks
<dtchen> remu: i recommend you install pavucontrol for it
<remu> dtchen: doing that now
<DanaG> ... because nvidia apparently thinks 1+1=4mx.
<remu> dtchen: installed pavucontrol, then ran it from the terminal, under "Output Devices" it only shows one option "Null Output"....seems like PulseAudio isn't seeing my soundcard....
<edgy> Hi, I am using quassel irc program now but when I connect I have many channels in the buffer that connects automatically, how can I disable this?
<dtchen> remu: what's the output (please pastebin) from: killall pulseaudio;pulseaudio -vv
<remu> dtchen: I'll get that to you soon, seems like its still working on it.
<dtchen> remu: it won't background/daemonise; it's running in the foreground
<dtchen> remu: i.e., pressing ctrl+z will stop it; pressing ctrl+c will kill it
<ghindo> I'm having trouble updating Brasero.  Even after apt-get update, upgrade, and dist-upgrade, the program is kept back.  How do I force an update?
<remu> dtchen: okay, (should I kill it or stop it? never really understood the difference between the two)
<dtchen> remu: you can background it
<dtchen> remu: i just need all the output pastebinned
<triune> anyone kno about if jaunty will have linux-rt from 2.6.29 in the vanilla kernel?
<afallenhope> anyone having trouble for amsn
<remu> dtchen: http://pastebin.com/d378ca01f
<dtchen> triune: no, linux-rt is from the -ports tree
<dtchen> remu: sec, chores currently
<remu> dtchen: no problem, thanks for your help so far btw
<triune> dtchen: which is heavily hacked i hear, since its based off the original 2.6.26 patch
<triune> wonder if there's any easy way to get 2.6.29-rt1 going
<mobi-sheep> I'm curious regarding Deluge.  Is there much different in package 'deluge' and 'deluge-torrent' ?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=deluge&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<MBDL> ho there im having issues where almost all my apps close right away after opeing them since upgrading form 8.10
<MBDL> hi*
<MBDL> for examle google earth
 * Amaranth thinks qt problem
<MBDL> qt?
<MBDL> quite?
<MBDL> also all my prisms will not open.. iv reinstalled all apps that arnt working with all there dependancies through the package manager
<remu> dtchen: I got it figured out....I forgot I had dragon player paused and minimized, it had locked the soundcard so pulseaudio couldn't access it when it ran, so I ran it again and this time it recognized it and its in as the default sink and working. Thank you very much! This has been my biggest problem with Kubuntu (last few times I tried as well), so again, thanks!
<MBDL> my amsn will open but when i sign in it just keeps signing in forever... and ever... all my apps are not working or closing on me... is there one thing these have in common that i need?
<mobi-sheep> MBDL: Amaranth said QT -- He meant this -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qt_(toolkit)
<MBDL> ok thx
<MBDL> ill go try that
<xangua> hello there, is there a way i can use Gnome Notification Daemon instead of Notify OSD ¿?
<dtchen> xangua: just install notification-daemon and deinstall notify-osd
<xangua> i have read i can also instal gnome-stracciatella-session http://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg271764.html
<darthanubis> more specifically, why would a windows machine be able to write to a share that a unix machine can not?
<dtchen> xangua: yes, that's correct
<xangua> does someone know what exacty stracciatella do ¡?
<dtchen> it uses the older notification system
<xangua> is there any difference between stacciatella and notify daemon ¿
<xangua> ooh sorry i read the description, is just some kind of  session of Gnome ith no Ubuntu especific configuration
<xangua> other thing, my screen sometimes looses bright
<xangua> it blinks actually, is this caused by notify OSD ¿
<xangua> does soeone have a similar issue¿
<frybye> Morgen dtchen - folks have told me the last couple of days that you are -the man- for sound problems...
<frybye> I have been trying to get my jaunty-box to run with the audigy-se sound card (CA0160) but had no success.. is there an established tweek it needs...?
<frybye> - right now have the on-board nvidia sound working which is not that bad but - the ca0160 worked fine in Intrepid...
<MBDL> ok im reinstalling all qt packages now plus i downloaded the trail off the web site... is there a particular package i should have installed for qt
<xangua> when i mark for unistall notofy OSD it says it will also remove Ubunut-desktop
<MBDL> it didnt work... so what packages should i make sure are checked for qt
<DanaG> !info gnome-stracciatella-session
<ubottu> gnome-stracciatella-session (source: stracciatella-session): GNOME session without Ubuntu specific components. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.2 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 64 kB
<frybye> Morning DanaG you at it again i c.. ;=)
<frybye> dtchen you have an infos about ca0160 / soundblaster /audigy-se - problems?
<DanaG> Actually, now that I have a working fglrx, I'm considering trying notify-osd again.
<dtchen> frybye: 0160 or 0106?
<Amaranth> notify-osd looks better with compositing
<dtchen> no compositing with my wm, tho' :/
 * Amaranth thinks metacity compositing should be enabled by default
<MBDL> mobi-sheep: if it were a qt problem... could i open some apps. like virtualbox?
<Amaranth> It even works decently with the vesa driver
<DanaG> Amaranth: but then metacity won't let compiz start.
<Amaranth> If you can't run compiz at least you'd get some features a compositor gives you
<DanaG> !g unable to obtain compositing manager selection
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Amaranth> DanaG: That's a bug, it can be fixed
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-903978.html
<frybye> hang on - I got it wrong just now I am sure - the board is not installed just now so I cant check - (am disab war veteran and my memory is blown.. ) will be whatever the audigy-se is!
<Amaranth> DanaG: I was the guy that figured out what was happening and where the bug was in metacity (and convinced the metacity maintainer)
<dtchen> frybye: probably a 0106, then (particularly if it's at least a few years old)
<Amaranth> Funnily enough compiz is the only compositor that actually properly handles the compositor selection
<frybye> DanaG: help me out here - can u remember what the card was when we were looking at it yesterday...
<DanaG> Yeah, I AM blaming metacity.
<Amaranth> kwin completely ignores it and metacity takes it but won't give it up
<dtchen> frybye: but yes, depending on the configuration, there are a number of known issues
<DanaG> Oh, yeah, it was some sort of sblive.
<frybye> ok I only bought it a few weeks ago but has been on the market a long time - is definitly the audigy-se
<maco> dtchen: frybye's alsa-info: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=2132d2feefde5aa1ac35d29f2fecbc69729b5b30
<frybye> thanks maco you are a star... !
 * Amaranth wonders if xfwm does it right
<maco> frybye: he knows this stuff better than me. he's teaching me.
<Amaranth> answer: no
<MBDL> ***Amaranth: what do u think?
<maco> he's also going "ooooh...one of these..."
<Amaranth> xfwm4 does not start when trying to switch from compiz to xfwm4
<Amaranth> it does kill compiz though
<dtchen> frybye: what's the symptom you're experiencing?
<Amaranth> MBDL: I think you manually installed something to /usr/local that is screwing everything up now that your system has been upgraded
<MBDL> ...Amaranth:  how would i narrow that down
<frybye> the whole sub-system cant be found at system|preferences|sound - and no sound and no loudspeaker icon top right of screen when that card psycially installed...
<Amaranth> MBDL: format, reinstall
<MBDL> ...ouch
<Amaranth> MBDL: Or just delete /usr/local
<MBDL> :'(
<maco> bah, have to remember to tell BluesKaj that "asoundconf set-default-card" is *not* the way to to things!
<Amaranth> This is why you only use packages
<MBDL> wont that f*** everything up
<Amaranth> or at least install crap into self-contained locations in /opt
<frybye> dtchen: bare with me a bit if I get exact menu-names wrong - using German lang o.sys here...
<Amaranth> MBDL: Nothing from Ubuntu itself gets installed in /usr/local
<MBDL> ok
<Amaranth> MBDL: Anything in /usr/local is junk you installed
<MBDL> thx ill do that... will the icons stay..
<Amaranth> MBDL: I'd say something in /usr/local/lib/ is the problem
<MBDL> ok
<frybye> the asoundconf set-default-card soloution seemed to work for a few mins - was too lound and then broke again...
<MBDL> so i have: python2.5 and 2.6 also site_ruby
<frybye> dtchen: when trying to access system|preferences|sound a tab appears at bottom of screen saying "starting sound.." for a few secs then dissapears and then nothing...
<dtchen> frybye: is this a fresh install of 9.04 beta?
<Amaranth> ha, xfwm4's compositor won't even turn on
<MBDL> with nothing in the folders
<frybye> no was updated from intrepid with update-manager -d
<frybye> in the live session from the cd the same problems...
<Amaranth> ah, there it goes
<maco> frybye: that command is deprecated and will be gone in the next release, which is why we're discouraging its use now
<dtchen> frybye: ok, let's see where to dig deeper. First, do you intend to use a digital receiver for your sound, or are you using headphones or analog speakers?
<frybye> analog speakers...
<frybye> 5.1 setup...
<MBDL> Amaranth: does the empty folder mean something
<Amaranth> MBDL: pastebin the output from a program that failed to load
<frybye> pse bare in mind that in about 20 mins I will be outa here and probably back online at work some 15mins after that -
<dtchen> frybye: ok, first you'll need to mute the digital receiver output. In a Terminal, use: amixer -Dhw:0 set 'IEC958',0
<MBDL> no output.... just close
<dtchen> frybye: sorry, that command is: amixer -Dhw:0 set 'IEC958',0 mute
<MBDL> Amaranth: no output just close
<Amaranth> DanaG: Looks like even xfwm4 handles things fine, only metacity breaks starting compiz
<Amaranth> MBDL: Uh, run it from a terminal, obviously
<MBDL> Amaranth: ok
<frybye> I am going to copy+past this to a file for later reference...
<DanaG> I have a cardbus audigy2 that's this device:
<DanaG> http://www.google.com/search?q=ca0109-1ag
<MBDL> Amaranth: http://pastebin.com/d721e73d2
<frybye> dtchen: sorry about this but I have to get fixed for going to work here - if you have further info - please send to my email - I will write a pm to you with it if ok dtchen??
<jscinoz> hey guys
<Amaranth> /lib/i686?
<MBDL> Amaranth: is that for me?
<dtchen> frybye: most troubleshooting tends to be interactive; just catch me later today
<MBDL> Amaranth: should i delete?
<Amaranth> MBDL: Either your OpenSSL is broken or googleearth is not compatible with jaunty
<jscinoz> i noticed there is an iptables-xml thing which turns the config generated by iptables-save into a nice xml formatted file. The manpage for iptables-xml says that it can be converted back but mentions a file iptables.xslt, which is supposed to be in /usr/share/iptables/ apparently, but it is not present, is this a bug?
<MBDL> Amaranth: so reinstall openssl
<Amaranth> MBDL: sure
<MBDL> if not then not compatible
<frybye> ok then - of course that makes sence - but I wont have the box here with me at work of course to try anything...
<frybye> when i get back from work I guess you will be off to bed...
<Amaranth> MBDL: Unless you've done a custom install of OpenSSL that is breaking things but I'm on a 64-bit machine so I can't see if I should have that file or not
<Amaranth> s/if I/if you/
<MBDL> Amaranth: i havent... but let me look
<frybye> bye for now - thanks for all the help...
<Amaranth> MBDL: it's google earth
 * Amaranth shows MBDL the joys of searching on the internet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1059167
<duncan_nz> is there any reason to think that installing 9.04 beta would solve any of the problems I've got since starting with 9.04 alpha 3?
<Amaranth> MBDL: The medibuntu repo has a fixed version of google earth if you don't feel like messing with files yourself
<duncan_nz> I got an app segfaulting
<Amaranth> duncan_nz: If you've been keeping up-to-date with package updates you've got the beta already
<MBDL> Amaranth: ok
<Amaranth> duncan_nz: What app and does it print anything before it segfaults?
 * Amaranth guesses Google Earth
<duncan_nz> that's what I thought - I'm just clutching at straws for what to do to get this app working.
<duncan_nz> Amaranth, if it prints anything I can't find it. I've set 'ulimit -c unlimited' but I just can't find a core file anywhere.
<Amaranth> These are not the right kind of details
<duncan_nz> the app is gramps 3.1.1, genealogy package in python.
<Amaranth> Seriously, don't act like the people that call me on the phone at work
<duncan_nz> Amaranth, I can't play smarter than I am sorry. Your not obliged to help if you don't feel like it.
<duncan_nz> I'm just stuck, that's all.
<duncan_nz> I'll live ;-)
<duncan_nz> Amaranth, but I would love a link or somthing on how to start tracking down the cause of a segfault.
<Amaranth> hrm, gramps doesn't segfault here
<Amaranth> and debugging a segfault in a python app is a little tricky
<Amaranth> duncan_nz: If I had to guess I'd say it doesn't like the data you gave it
<duncan_nz> you probably have 3.0.4, no? the current version is 3.1.1 but it's not in the repositories. I'm just trying to get it working.
<Amaranth> Oh
<Amaranth> Good luck with that.
<dtchen> i think joe has a good intro to debugging python with gdb; let me dig it up
<duncan_nz> dtchen, i'd love that.
<duncan_nz> Amaranth, it's not the data. Remember gramps starts without loading any data, user has to choose the database to use.
<dtchen> duncan_nz: hmm, i remembered it being more featureful, but that may be a product of sleep deprivation. Try http://code.google.com/p/quodlibet/wiki/Development_GDBTrace
<duncan_nz> dtchen, thanks
<maco> it *used* to autoload the most recent db
<MBDL> Amaranth: THAT WORKED
<maco> now it makes you choose
<josh-l> is ktorrent still the torrent client for kde 4?
<maco> i think so
<MBDL> Amaranth: now if my prisms dont work is it the same kinda think
<MBDL> thing*
<Amaranth> possibly
<Amaranth> MBDL: same thing, pastebin the output
<MBDL> ok
<DanaG> argh, supposedly vbox is supposed to support opengl in guest... but it sure doesn't work for me!
<ghindo> I'm having trouble updating Brasero.  Even after apt-get update, upgrade, and dist-upgrade, the program is kept back.  How do I force an update?
<MBDL> Amaranth: http://pastebin.com/d3576c81e
<dtchen> DanaG: did you enable 3D accel in the guest settings?
<Amaranth> MBDL: Different problem: prism is built against the wrong python
<DanaG> Yeah.
<MBDL> Amaranth: ok
<DanaG> It fails to call driver entry point... and then can't find swrast_dri.so.
<MBDL> so what version do i need
<DanaG> And then if I symlink swrast back to vboxvideo, I get this:
<DanaG> AIGLX error: swrast exports no DRI extension
<DanaG> So, apparently, vboxvideo_dri.so does not export .... any DRI extensions.
<Amaranth> MBDL: looks to actually be a bug in the xulrunner package
<MBDL> Amaranth: ok
<MBDL> Amaranth: go on....>:o
<DanaG> Nobody's helping in #vbox.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f66336aae       -- guest dmesg
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f544fc16a      -- guest xorg log
<billybigrigger> DanaG, what are you trying to test in opengl?
<DanaG> huh, not sure I get your question.
<DanaG> Not even glxinfo works in the guest.
<billybigrigger> what do you need opengl for?
<billybigrigger> in virtualbox
<DanaG> compiz, preferably.
<billybigrigger> ooooh, ya that makes sense i guess...
<Amaranth> MBDL: looks like maybe bug 209041 but that is a rather old bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209041 in xulrunner-1.9 "pyxpcom doesn't get loaded/doesn't work" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209041
<DanaG> But right now I just want to see if the thing even does what it claims to do... and for now, my answer seems to be "no"
<billybigrigger> what version
<billybigrigger> current in repos?
<DanaG> name of display: :0.0                     Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".                             Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".                                Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".                             Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".                                Segmentation fault
<DanaG> vbox 2.1 beta 2.
<DanaG> CLAIMS... to offer opengl for Linux guests.
<DanaG> It sure doesn't work for me.
<billybigrigger> only in linux guests?
<Amaranth> MBDL: bug 350720 is definitely it but may be a dupe
<billybigrigger> and is that new as of 2.x?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 350720 in xulrunner-1.9 "libpyxpcom.so: undefined symbol: PyUnicodeUCS2_DecodeUTF16" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/350720
<DanaG> It already DOES offer for Windows guests.
<billybigrigger> waaaa
 * billybigrigger is behind the times
<billybigrigger> haha, never knew that
<MBDL> Amaranth: ill go lok at theat page then
<Amaranth> MBDL: There are no fixes
<MBDL> Amaranth: ok then thank you for your help!
<MBDL> have a nice night everyone
<MBDL> my nights made
<DanaG> dtchen: are you using the vbox beta?
<dtchen> Amaranth: even with the rebuilt xulrunner-1.9?
<Amaranth> dtchen: *shrug*
<Amaranth> dtchen: You'd wanna talk to MBDL about that
<dtchen>   Installed: 1.9.0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<dtchen>   Candidate: 1.9.0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<dtchen> ^^ MBDL
<dtchen>   * zero change rebuild to fix damage by python transition; see LP: #351988 and LP: #350594
<MBDL> MBDL: yes
<MBDL> dtchen: yes
<dtchen> MBDL: which version of xulrunner-1.9 is installed?
<MBDL> 1.9.0.8
<DanaG> Argh, total lack of any sort of response in #vbox
<MBDL> dtchen: 1.9.0.8
<dtchen> DanaG: 2.2 beta 2? no, still 2.1.4
<dtchen> MBDL: what's the output from: apt-cache policy xulrunner-1.9|grep Installed
<syockit> hmm, i managed to get xulrunner-1.9 to get pyxpcom example working just the day before. i don't know why it won't work on just xulrunner, but it ran fine on firefox 3.0
<MBDL> dtchen: Installed: 1.9.0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<dtchen> MBDL: you're running the old xulrunner-1.9
<macvr> hi all... just installed jaunty on my laptop, I have found a weird flickering on the right side of firefox, especially when scrolling, page loads... how do I resolve this?
<dtchen> MBDL: please update to 1.9.0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu2, which is fixed.
<MBDL> dtchen: ok
<MBDL> dtchen: its not in the package manger
<dtchen> MBDL: use a current mirror (e.g., archive.ubuntu.com), and update && upgrade
<MBDL> dtchen: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<MBDL> dtchen: ok i was on that main server not the us server
<dtchen> MBDL: that's the Canonical partner repository.
<dtchen> (which is quite distinct from the expected Ubuntu repository)
<MBDL> dtchen: thx alot it worked
<MBDL> :P
<MBDL> :)
<johninlex> does anyone know hpw to bypass or to fix  /sbin/getty/
<johninlex> hey clearscreen  you around
<clearscreen> yup
<johninlex> hey by chance do you know how to repair /sbin/getty/
<johninlex> after a fresh install
<johninlex> and do you remember me?
<clearscreen> no, but I have bad memory, dont worry about it :P
<clearscreen> johninlex: I dont know how to repair it, but I can give you my version
<johninlex> I dont think it would work, and I know I am in the wrong place for this but it is for 7.10
<clearscreen> oh, yeah im on 9.04 :P
<johninlex> the desktop is on 9.04 but the laptop I am am playing with is 7.10
<frybye> re:
<johninlex> I think I am going to have fun trying to rebuild it
<johninlex> ok thanks later guys
<billybigrigger> DanaG, what distro where you using to test opengl in vbox?
<DanaG> oh, it's an lpia Intrepid, now.
<DanaG> Before, it was an lpia Hardy.
<DanaG> ... but I had to upgrade kernel and Xorg.
<gohmifune> is there a way to get kwallet to automatically open on login?
<coz_> gohmifune,  not sure about kde but cant you  put that in the start up sessions?
<coz_> gohmifune,  you may want to ask that    question  on #kde
<gohmifune> well, I didn't have this issue with 8.10
<gohmifune> so I assume its a beta issue
<zhurai> >.> just wondering, is it ok to test this in a VM or something (as I only have one computer - my laptop)? >.>
<billybigrigger> DanaG, so you got it working then? im intsalling the fedora alpha now, want to know if i can expect it to work
<coz_> gohmifune,  I am not sure
<oOarthurOo> Hi... I click on about me, to set personal info, photo, etc... and I get an error, saying evolution can't handle the protocol
<gohmifune> coz_ I'm sure I'll figure it out, thanks
<DanaG> No, I still haven't gotten it working.
<DanaG> It mysteriously fails, without any messages but that "failed to find driver entry point".. or whatever it was.
<zhurai> :|
<zhurai> nobody answers my question
<oOarthurOo> "There was an error while trying to get the addressbook information Evolution Data Server can't handle the protocol"
<rww> zhurai: yes, it is
<DanaG> grr, damned virtualbox.
<DanaG> I don't so much mind things failing; it's a sort of fact of life.
<DanaG> What I hate, though, is things MYSTERIOUSLY failing, with no sort of debug messages.
<zhurai> k
<zhurai> <DanaG> What I hate, though, is things MYSTERIOUSLY failing, with no sort of debug messages. <-- what are you running?
<SilentDis> hello
<zhurai> ...hi?
<oOarthurOo> fixed it. I uninstalled evolution-data-server. Perhaps the 'about me' plugin ought to set that package as depends.
<SilentDis> is there a 'settings file' of sorts for network manager?
<topyli> oOarthurOo: lots of apps use evolution-data-server. maybe it should be renamed to clear confusion :)
<oOarthurOo> SilentDis: Rightclick on the tray icon and click edit connections, then always allow... then you get access to lots of settings.
<SilentDis> Kubuntu 9.04 here.  I connect via EVDO.  pppd works fine (i'm connected right now from the command line tools) but network manager has problems.  keeps attempting to set the baud rate to an invalid number, so it fails.
<SilentDis> oOarthurOo: the option i need isn't in there.  I found the connect line out of my /var/log/syslog and identified the problem, just don't know where/how to fix it lol
<oOarthurOo> topyli: Yeah... maybe gnome-data-server and marked as depends for apps that break when removed.
<oOarthurOo> Evolution, obviously, and apparently the "About me" tool as well.
<topyli> oOarthurOo: i think this is a bug you should file againsta about-me. obvously it should depend on e-d-s
<oOarthurOo> Still... jaunty is the bomb. I quit ubuntu after the disaster that was hardy, for me. But after reading about all the ext4 goodness I decided to give it another try and wow...
<oOarthurOo> Yeah.. tomorrow I will head to launchpad and file it.
<SilentDis> i keep hoping and wishing that network manager would do things a bit better... i think it might be time to throw in the towel on it permanantly and just manage it myself though >.<
<zhurai> <oOarthurOo> Still... jaunty is the bomb. I quit ubuntu after the disaster that was hardy, for me. But after reading about all the ext4 goodness I decided to give it another try and wow...   <-- :| too bad release isn't like in... 24 days?
<topyli> in other news, i get no sound from flashplugin-nonfree in jaunty. my first time, i have always been lucky with sound :)
<topyli> looks like it's trying to use alsa
<topyli> hmm also, why is the volume control sitting in my notification area? i thought we were cleaning it up in jaunty
<rww> topyli: it's not, it's sitting next to it
<DanaG> Yeah... remove the friggin' update NOTIF******IER... and add a not-a-notification-at-all volume icon!
<rww> should be, anyway
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Makes perfect sense.
<topyli> rww: nope, it's sitting between the empathy and nm-applet icons
<rww> huh. i just picked up my notification area and dragged it across my panel and my volume control didn't come too
<rww> odd
<topyli> rww: different applet apparently
<oOarthurOo> Ok.. filed a bug report now, cuz I'm so thankful for such a great beta. Anyone want to replicate and confirm it would be nice. And an easy fix. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-data-server/+bug/352182
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 352182 in evolution-data-server "Removing evolution-data-server causes the "About me" tool in gnome to fail to launch" [Undecided,New]
<topyli> rww: i see a process called "gnome-volume-control-applet"
<rww> oOarthurOo: will do
<oOarthurOo> rww:  I dont' advise trying it if you use evolution :)
<bot10> can somebody help me i can't get my network to work with ethernet, only wifi works. i've try sudo dhclient and many other commands
<rww> oOarthurOo: I don't :)
<bot10> im using ubuntu studio by the way
<topyli> oOarthurOo: looks like a simple packaging bug. fix is to add e-d-s as dependancy to about-me
<rww> topyli: says that at the bottom of the bug report :)
<topyli> good, good :)
<bot10> somebody handy with network?
<topyli> rww: renaming e-d-s would be a good idea for upstream, this is a common cause of confusion. i like oOarthurOo's simple "gnome-data-server"
<oOarthurOo> I probably filed it against the wrong package. But I didn't know where the "About me" tool is located.
<bot10> i've try everything
<rww> oOarthurOo: I'll fix it when I confirm it
<oOarthurOo> thanks
<zeltak2> Hi, im getting no sound in all my video players (smplayer,vlc, kaffine etc..) under jaunty...any idea why?
<zeltak2> (im using kubuntu jaunty beta i might add)
<rww> oOarthurOo: it's in gnome-control-center, btw
<oOarthurOo> rww thx for info. I've really lost my ubuntu legs since switching to debian. But man is it nice to be back in the community. Forgot how great it was.
<bot10> is there a way to reset network setting?
<oOarthurOo> I guess we'll call the last year or so a lover's spat.
<oOarthurOo> ;)
<oOarthurOo> I think I remember topyli though... still in finland?
<oOarthurOo> Thanks for confirming rww
<bullgard4> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/sagemath does not mention libsage2. Why is that so?
<rww> oOarthurOo: Forgot to check for duplicates first >.<
<rww> oOarthurOo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/234885
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 234885 in gnome-control-center "gnome-about-me depends on evolution-data-server which is not mentioned in the dependency" [Low,Fix released]
<oOarthurOo> rww embarassing because i did check... but I guess my description wasn't good enough to bring up relevant bug reports.
<oOarthurOo> I'll mark as duplicate
<oOarthurOo> wait... it says closed for intrepid.
<rww> oOarthurOo: It's marked Fix Released, hence it now showing up.
<rww> oOarthurOo: the logic behind that is odd.
<topyli> oOarthurOo: yes in finland
<oOarthurOo> rww: I dunno.. the last entry on that report is july. Should it be reopened, or is the new report valid?
<oOarthurOo> topyli: Back in Canada now. I miss the bike paths of Oulu. :)
<topyli> rww: i never did get the logic of "fix released" :/
<topyli> so, this bug is fixed in mandriva or something, so we don't need to worry about it?
<rww> oOarthurOo: It's the exact same bug, as far as I can see. I'd probably mark yours as dupe, then comment on the older report asking for an explanation of how not depending on something required to run a part of the package makes sense.
<rww> but I'm not in a particularly-bold move, so I'll let you do that yourself :P
<rww> s/move/mood/
<oOarthurOo> Fair enough. I'll try that. I've had a few beers, so I'm about as bold as I get.
<oOarthurOo> m:)
<oOarthurOo> Thanks for the help.. night all
<zeltak2> can anyone help with kubuntu playback problems?
<topyli> or ubuntu ones, for that matter :(
<Rolle> hey guys
<Rolle> how to sudo apt-get update   from a cd?
<zhurai> haven't tried jaunty yet...but should be the same as before O_o
<Rolle> well i'm still newbish =p
<zhurai> software sources -> Third Party Software -> add cd-rom
<Rolle> yeah i guessed that
<Rolle> but it still didn't read it in terminal
<Rolle> i'd hate to delete the partition--that takes a long time
<zhurai> uh
<Rolle> i tried f2 update-manager -d
<zhurai> what do you mean "read it in terminal"
<zhurai> and are you in 8.10 or 9.04 right now
<zhurai> and what are you trying to do >.>
<Rolle> 9.04 alpha 6
<Rolle> by reading in terminal--i mean it attempts to connect to server
<zhurai> uhh... http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-to-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope-beta.html
<zhurai> To upgrade from Ubuntu 8.10, press Alt+F2 and type in “update-manager -d” (without the quotes) into the command box.
<Rolle> but unable to cause the new driver that it d/l from the last update broke my driver
<Rolle> <Rolle> i tried f2 update-manager -d
<zhurai> oh
<Rolle> =p
<zhurai> @_~
<Rolle> heh...  i just need to fix the wifi driver.. but i'm not educated enough
<Rolle> perhaps blacklisting whatever i have
<zhurai> what last update do you mean?
<zhurai> ...er
<zhurai> what driver are you using...
<Rolle> it was about a week about
<Rolle> the driver i was using i'm not sure--most likely it was mad   for atheros
<zhurai> hmm...
<Rolle> if i had the newest updates i would think wifi would work as i burned the beta and wifi worked
<zhurai> hm, you are on LAN right now I take it?
<Rolle> nah
<Rolle> on vista
<Rolle> i'm dual boot
<Rolle> if i had lan it would be mcuh easier =p  maybe i should go to the library
<zhurai> ah
<zhurai> hmm
<Rolle> would be mucho easier
<zhurai> oh
<Rolle> but--if i have the new beta dowloaded to cd
<zhurai> hmm...
<Rolle> i should be able to update from it
<zhurai> packages.ubuntu.com ?
<zhurai> dl the debs, then mount vista in ubuntu?
<Rolle> connecting online is out of the question
<zhurai> O_-
<Rolle> hmm
<rww> Rolle: not if it isn't an alternate CD, you shouldn't.
<Rolle> rww:  can you explain?
<Rolle> if i have alpha and then burn an iso beta cd
<Rolle> i can't update from it?
<zhurai> I have a feeling that there isn't support to update from alpha's to beta's...
<zhurai> >.>
<zhurai> then again, what would I know right now
<zhurai> gnight.
<Rolle> there is no support for 9.04 =p
<zhurai> <Rolle> there is no support for 9.04 =p <-- true..
<Rolle> night zhurai thanks
<zhurai> ...wee, school tomorrow as well
<rww> Rolle: upgrading via CD only works with the alternate CD, not the desktop CD. Pretty sure, anyway; I'm double-checking, but my internet is being slow so it might take a minute.
<Rolle> but this is still a channel for help =)
 * zhurai knocks himself out
<Rolle> the alternate cd??  that confuses me =p
<rww> Rolle: Yup, there it is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<Rolle> hmmm i didn't find that page when googling
<Rolle> thanks
 * nandemonai jots that down.
<rww> Rolle: if you go to the Jaunty download site (http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/), you'll see that it has Desktop CDs, Server install CDs, and Alternate install CDs. You can only upgrade from the latter.
<nandemonai> I was always under the impression you could use the desktop CD too. :)
<rww> nandemonai: I haven't tried it, but I figure there's a reason that every upgrade page specifically says Alternate CD (and bolds it)
<Rolle> hmm i'm pretty sure i downloaded that iso though
<nandemonai> Mmm would make sence considering the overhead the LiveCD has.
<rww> and people ask questions about why upgrading from the desktop CD isn't working pretty frequently, so...
<rww> nandemonai: yeah, that's what i figure too
<rww> Rolle: what's the name of the iso you have?
<Rolle> so i think i just need to follow instructions to upgrade
<rww> Rolle: sounds like a plan
<Rolle> ubuntu-9.04-beta-desktop-amd64
<rww> Rolle: that's the desktop CD, not the alternate CD
<Rolle> crap
<Rolle> i need to steal some blank cds
<ria> kann mann hier deutsch schreiben
<ria> ?
<Rolle> is the file smaller than 650
<Rolle> ?
<rww> Rolle: the upgrade instructions I linked have instructions for upgrading from the .iso, so if you can get the iso file to the computer you want to upgrade via USB flash drive or something,y ou don't need a CD
<knitt1> having Xorg eat cpu-time is bad when on battery power :-$
<rww> Rolle: ubuntu-9.04-beta-alternate-amd64.iso is 695M
<Rolle> rww can i pm you?
<Rolle> i don't want to spam here
<Rolle> or flood channel
<ria> boot problem with ati Radeon HD 2600 on laptop :-(
<rww> Rolle: if you need to send something large, use pastebin.
<rww> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rww> if you're just worried about talking a lot, don't be :)
<ria> asus f3ka
<Rolle> rww:  yes the latter was my worry =)
<Rolle> i have nothing to send
<ria> ubuntu jaunty
<ria> :-(
<Rolle> rww:  so the solution is to find a blank cd then f2   update-manager -d
<Rolle> ?
<Rolle> and get the alternate cd of course
<rww> Rolle: Get the alternate CD, burn it, then follow the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades
<ria> kann keiner mir helfen?
<rww> (under "Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD", obviously)
<Rolle> thank you sir or maam
<rww> ria: This is an English-language channel. There's a German one in #ubuntu-de
<rww> Rolle: you're welcome :)
<Rolle> i'm going to bug you again though when it doesn[t work =p
<Rolle> <--- ultamite optimist heh
<rww> Rolle: If you're lucky, I'll still be around =P
<Rolle> most likely not--i think i used my last blank cd on the non-alternate
<Rolle> such a douche
<Rolle> =)
<Rolle> and all i have left are 650mb re-writables
<Rolle> urgh
<Rolle> i'll just save this log and purchase a cd from store but thanks a bunch rww
<rww> Rolle: no problem. good luck!
<Rolle> ;)  thanks!  now i know why i have dual-boot heh
<ria> rww: i cant find #ubuntu-de on irc.freenode.net ?
<Rolle> ria:  i'm in it now
<Rolle> /join #ubuntu-de
<Rolle> should work
<Rolle> ria:  what irc client are you on?
<Rolle> nevermind
<Rolle> i see you joined
<ria> roolle: danke thank
<Rolle> no danke needed =p
<Rolle> time to watch dailyshow/colbert report
<oOarthurOo> hi...rww here is my "bold" report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/234885
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 234885 in gnome-control-center "gnome-about-me depends on evolution-data-server which is not mentioned in the dependency" [Low,New]
<DJones> Does anybody have an old Nvidia Geforce 2 graphics card in a machine running jaunty, I've updated my desktop and hardware drivers doesn't appear to detect it and offer a restricted driver, it works fine with the "nv" driver without any desktop effects, my laptop withe a geforce2go card is detected, I'm just wondering if somebody has already reported this as a bug I can look at
<oOarthurOo> I couldn't find a re-open option, so I went with new.
<rohdef> how fast can I expect a new version of a package in Jaunty if the stable version is released today?
<RAOF> rohdef: Not necessarily at all, if the new version introduces features.
<rohdef> RAOF, and bugfixes, it's Mono 2.4 and Monodevelop 2.0, and since the current Monodevelop i beta 2 I would expect the stable one to come in Jaunty
<rohdef> also since the Monodevelop in Janty is buggy
<rww> rohdef: I seriously doubt that Ubuntu would upgrade Mono this late in the development cycle, but here's the process: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<rohdef> ok, thanks
<rww> rohdef: and by "seriously doubt" i mean "you're wasting your time" :P
<ghindo> I've been unable to update Brasero, as it has been "kept back."  How do I force an update?
<rww> ghindo: what command are you using to update it? sudo apt-get upgrade?
<rohdef> rww, well it's monodevelop I'm most interested in ;)
<RAOF> rohdef: Oooh, boy.  There's no chance that mono 2.4 will enter Jaunty.  There might be some chance of Monodevelop, though.
<ghindo> rww: I've tried through both CLI and GUI and neither has worked.  I've done dist-upgrade, too
<RAOF> rohdef: The debian-mono team will be on that, though, so there's probably no need to file any paperwork.
<rohdef> ok, will there be an repository that might be worth looking for if I'm interested?
<rww> ghindo: hmm. Do you get any explanatory text from the dist-upgrade?
<rohdef> I might compile it myself, but it seems like a lot of work for very little gain
<ghindo> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/141234/
<rww> ghindo: weird. what about "sudo apt-get install brasero"?
<ghindo> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/141235/
<rww> thought so
<rww> ghindo: yes, you want to continue
<ghindo> rww: Cool, thanks :)
<rww> ghindo: out of interest, did you upgrade from intrepid to jaunty? or is it a fresh jaunty install?
<ghindo> I upgraded Hardy -> Intrepid -> Jaunty in one day.
<ghindo> rww: :P
<rww> ghindo: how? manually changing sources.list, or with update-manager -d or do-release-upgrade -d?
<ghindo> rww: update-manager -d
<ghindo> rww: I would have done a fresh install, but I didn't feel like doing all the data transfer
<ghindo> rww: I realize that the route I took was kinda stupid, but everything works, so I'm happy
<rww> ghindo: it's not that stupid. Hardy > Intrepid > Jaunty is the path you're supposed to take. I was just wondering, 'cause a couple of people have mentioned that problem and I was wondering why :)
<syockit> in my opinion, multiple distro upgrade is a waste of bandwidth, but in most cases it's the only way to migrate all existing user data
<jetienne> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jetienne> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.78ubuntu1)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.3-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ghindo> syockit: Most of the time I prefer a clean install, but yeah, it's a pain to migrate all that data :/
<jetienne> anybody got experience with gcc4.3.3... is it less buggy than the one on 8.10 ?
<bullgard4>  http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/sagemath: "Package: sagemath (3.0.5dfsg-3) [universe]: Mathematics software written in Python:Sage is a mathematical software package with support for a wide range of mathematics, including..." What does 'sage' stand here for?
<vega> did jaunty have some hidden option to speed up booting?
<BUGabundo> vega: nothing hidden as far as I know
<BUGabundo> guud morning ppl
<frybye> mornin BUGabundo
<vega> i vaguely remember some option you could turn on if you had a multicore processor.. but could be wrong
<frybye> vega: uses multicore by default or..?
<rww> vega: google "CONCURRENCY=shell"
<rww> vega: it doesn't speed things up much, though =/
<rww> but it's what you're probably thinking of
<vega> rww: ahh yes, thanks
<UBN2> how can i run the Jaunty beta through a VM?
<UBN2> ...
<UBN2> ...hello???
<Nephilus> How is jaunty? Would you guys recommend it? or is it to buggy?
<UBN2> how can i run the Jaunty beta through a VM?
<rww> Nephilus: It works fine for me. Your mileage may very, as always.
<rww> UBN2: I don't understand your question. What, specifically, do you need help with?
<UBN2> i want to know if it is possible to run the Jaunty beta through a virtual machine? like VMWare on Windows
<rww> UBN2: it should be, yes
<UBN2> is there a "VMWare" on Ubuntu?
<rww> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<rww> I'd recommend VirtualBox
<UBN2> ok, that's EXACTLY what i needed. thank you
<BUGabundo> rww: what's that, the concurrency?
<BUGabundo> vega: main changes are by using SSD or rotatory disks! you can choose the prefech mode
<Nephilus> rww thank you for the opinion :) i might try it out :)
<rww> BUGabundo: It runs multiple initscripts at once during bootup. It's an option in /etc/init.d/rc
<BUGabundo> didn't know that
<BUGabundo> it helps?
<rww> BUGabundo: like I said, not much. I only mentioned it because someone asked about it.
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> thanks non the less
<Nephilus> I know this isn't the right channel but i cant get ubuntu to play a dvd it says i don't have permissions blah blah. i tried opening totem as root but then i didn't know how to open the file :( any ideas?
<BUGabundo> never run as root Nephilus
<BUGabundo> Nephilus: are you running jaunty?
<Nephilus> no
<BUGabundo> guud morning ianc
<BUGabundo> Nephilus: what are you running?
<Nephilus> intrepid
<BUGabundo> Nephilus: please go to #ubuntu
<Nephilus> can't ikonia here banned me
<BUGabundo> there you will have user support for your version
<BUGabundo> thanks
<Nephilus> ikonia: why am i banned? i was just unbanned for about two hours.
<BUGabundo> Nephilus: yes he can
<BUGabundo> please refer to #ubuntu-ops for any ban prob
<ActionParsnip1> is it just me or is jaunty significantly faster than intrepid?
<eagles0513875> hey all
<eagles0513875> im having some issues on jaunt 64bit with flash i have the nonfree plugin installed yet firefox on youtube site wants me to download it from adobe site
<ActionParsnip1> eagles0513875: get the 64bit tar.gz of it and extract the .so file to ~/.mozilla/plugins  http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip1: im using what ever is in the repos
<ActionParsnip1> eagles0513875: thats how i get mine going every time, i think the one in the repo is useless
<eagles0513875> well anyway to get it corrected before jaunty is released
<rww> same here on 64bit
<eagles0513875> ok action thanks for the heads up
<ActionParsnip1> eagles0513875: you will need to create ~/.mozilla/plugins
<eagles0513875> thats not done by default
<billybigrigger> 64bit flash in jaunty repos uses 32bit flashplugin with ndiswrapper
<rww> billybigrigger: it doesn't use ndiswrapper. ndiswrapper is an unrelated thing to do with wifi drivers.
<billybigrigger> my bad
<eagles0513875> well the one in the repos billybigrigger doesnt work
<ActionParsnip1> theres nspluginwrapper ;) but there is now a native flash so its not hugely needed
<eagles0513875> ill just download from the site
<billybigrigger> yes nsplginwrapper
<rww> eagles0513875: good plan. the repo one sucks even when it does work :)
<billybigrigger> rww, you seem to know more about it than me, but why does it use the 32bit version with nspluginwrapper
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip1: for some reason though when i click the link on youtube it takes me to the 32bit flash plugin
<ActionParsnip1> eagles0513875: ive never used that so couldnt comment
<rww> billybigrigger: because the 64-bit one is a beta, not stable. they're waiting for a stable release before putting it in the repos
<billybigrigger> hmm ic
<rww> that was the word on the street a few weeks ago, anyway
<ActionParsnip1> eagles0513875: i have the file ready and waiting to be used in fresh installs so i never see errors stating i dont have flash
<eagles0513875> interesting
<eagles0513875> are you running the beta 64bit
<billybigrigger> what's proper remove procedures for the flash from repos? sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get autoremove?? or is the autoremove not needed?
<ActionParsnip1> eagles0513875: i do
<eagles0513875> does it work just fine
<ActionParsnip1> billybigrigger: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<ActionParsnip1> eagles0513875: absolutely
<billybigrigger> oohh yes
<ActionParsnip1> eagles0513875: only downside is that you have to manually update it as it is not part of a package
<eagles0513875> blarg
<eagles0513875> are there any open source alternatives to flash
<billybigrigger> i dont think they work as well
<ActionParsnip1> gnash, swfplayer
<inter4ever> j6jm8rt3py
<rww> !gnash > eagles0513875 (Please see message from the bot)
<eagles0513875> thanks rww
<eagles0513875> gnash i never got to work :(
<ActionParsnip1> eagles0513875: its not such a bad thing, adobe suck and only release a new version about twice a millenia
<eagles0513875> flash suxs period
<ActionParsnip1> well, that too
<rww> one day, gnash will be usable. That'll be a very happy day for me :)
<ActionParsnip1> well actualy flash is great, its just popreitary adobe crapness that makes it suck
<inter4ever> any idea why vmmouse is not enabled in jaunty beta while running in vmware?
<ActionParsnip1> if flash was open, the world would be a happy place, but as stated earlier, adobe sucks
<eagles0513875> i know
 * eagles0513875 wonders what knowledge one would need to know to program open source alternative
 * eagles0513875 for flash O_O
<RAOF> eagles0513875: Ask the gnash & swfdec developers.
<ActionParsnip1> ask the gnash team
<RAOF> Mainly not knowledge; mainly time and effort.
<eagles0513875> RAOF: i dont know much programming right now
<eagles0513875> if i land this software programming job ill be able to help out alot more
 * RAOF wonders how you'll land "this programming jub" without knowing much programming.
<RAOF> Anyway, one of the good ways to learn is to do; grab the source, try to figure out what's going on, try to fix something.
<eagles0513875> RAOF: they will give me the training
<eagles0513875> im kinda banned till after jaunty release from dev channel to get any help
<ActionParsnip1> how do you get banned, just dont troll, stay on-topic and be civil and you'll never get banned
<eagles0513875> well this was ages ago
<eagles0513875> after jaunty releases ill go talk to ops again
<Omni> Well hello, So apt is segfaulting
<Omni> libc related (: anybody got time?
<ActionParsnip1> Omni: can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update
<Omni> Would you like the related log/messages error first?
<Omni> theres 200mb of updates stuck in there :/
<ActionParsnip1> Omni: these messages will help
<Omni> -prefers not to clean again-
<inter4ever> usb startup disk creator fails and gives me error "cannot determine partition umber", any solutions?
<ActionParsnip1> ok then. does sudo apt-get update pass ok?
<ActionParsnip1> inter4ever: does it show up in   sudo fdisk -l
<Omni> http://pastebin.com/m25046fb5 ActionParsnip1
<Omni> The second is obviously where it breaks
<scizzo-> moin
<inter4ever> ActionParsnip1: disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table, because i encoutered this error when it was formatted to fat and though that might be the cause
<ActionParsnip1> inter4ever: sounds likely
<ActionParsnip1> Omni: try: sudo apt-get -f install
<rww> Omni: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1095767
<ActionParsnip1> rww: nice one
<Omni> been there, done that :) didn't work
<Omni> It even faults in recovery mode
<ActionParsnip1> Omni: if all else fails you could use the cd to reinstall apt with dpkg
<ActionParsnip1> Omni: can you pastebin the output of    dmesg | tail
<Omni> I don't think it's apt, i think that it's libc2.9.so (part of libc6)
<Omni> and that just outputs a bunch of the segfaults and a few lines about wifi, probably not noteworthy
<Omni> http://pastebin.com/m3fa92cfd
<ActionParsnip1> Omni: well whatever it is it looks like it may need reinstalling
<Omni> Yeah i'm about at this stage as well, last thing i'll try is building libc6 from source
<inter4ever> ActionParsnip1: couldn't repartion the flash disk, restarted reformatted and it's working now and creating the usb boot disk :)
<ActionParsnip1> inter4ever: sweet, wtg
<ActionParsnip1> Omni: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1095612
<inter4ever> now time to figure out how to get vmmouse driver working in a virtual machine, usually it's enabled automatically
<ActionParsnip1> Omni: does it happen with other log ons?
<Omni> Uhm i actually don't have any?
<Omni> want me to try as root?
<ActionParsnip1> no
<Omni> (also running that command from the forum now)
<ActionParsnip1> and root is disabled anyway
<Omni> figured it would be
<ActionParsnip1> add a new user and log in as it, make sure it has sudo rights
<ActionParsnip1> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Omni> ahh, heres' the second issue after about 6 or so of the segfaults I get a new error :/
<Omni> Preconfiguring packages ...
<Omni> (Reading database ... dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: malloc failed (-1898410296 bytes): Cannot allocate memory
<Omni> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Omni> sorry!!
<Omni> ugh, i was trying to paste the pastebin link :/ cool! lol.
<Omni> http://pastebin.com/m76b36391
<ActionParsnip1> Omni: tried a reboot?
<Omni> Well every time i reboot i'll get another 6 tries at apt and then memory erros
<draitz> i installed firefox-3.1 from the jaunty repo, but firefox is still reporting 3.0.8.  any ideas ?
<Omni> so i'll reboot now (this is on a screen session so i'll still be in)
<Omni> brb
<topyli> bah. i installed pidgin just to make some use of the indicator applet but now it doesn't show up there :(
<topyli> (pidgin doesn't show up in the applet, that is)
<ActionParsnip1> topyli: do you mean in the system tray?
<topyli> ActionParsnip1: no, not the notification area. the new indicator applet
<ActionParsnip1> topyli: what does te applet do?
<Omni> ActionParsnip1: back
<topyli> ActionParsnip1: in theory, it will in future collect all messaging notifications under a sigle applet
<Omni> No change, Still segfaultin'
<topyli> ActionParsnip1: so far it only supports evolution and pidgin
<topyli> so unless you use the ubuntu defaults exclusively, the new applet does not save panel space but wastes more of it
<topyli> nor does it reduce confusion but increases it
<ActionParsnip1> topyli: sounds like a white elephant to me
<topyli> ActionParsnip1: well if you *do* use ubuntu defaults, it works okay
<ActionParsnip1> topyli: i use very few defaults
<topyli> ActionParsnip1: don't worry about a thing then! :)
<ActionParsnip1> topyli: i generally dont, im usually in here helping ;)
<topyli> i use evolution, so this applet is a regression for me. there seems to be no way to get the old notification icon now
<ActionParsnip1> topyli: maybe in #evolution someone can help
<topyli> in #evolution they'll probably tell you to use a non-broken desktop
<topyli> ah pidgin-libnotify talks to the applet, didn't have it installed
<ActionParsnip1> Omni: you could use your install media and reinstall debs using dpkg for libc and/or apt to see if it makes it groovy
<ActionParsnip1> Omni: but its a bit OTT, i'd log a bug and ask later
<Omni> hmm yeah, i think it's a task for tomorrow, I'll idle in here overnight so if anything comes up /query me (: but thanks for your help anyway
<Omni> I hope i get this sorted soon, Having no apt is like having no arms.
<eagles0513875> omni
<eagles0513875> have u tried this
<eagles0513875> !aptfix | Omni
<ubottu> Omni: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<eagles0513875> have u tried that out
<eagles0513875> doh *you
<Omni> it's not locked it's segfaulting but i'll run it now anyway
<eagles0513875> that might help as well at least get the updates installed though for you
<Omni> nah, still faults :(
<eagles0513875> hummm
<eagles0513875> thats strange i havent had that issue
<eagles0513875> i just installed intrepid and upgraded to the beta and it works fine for me
<Omni> yeah, you upgraded via update-manager -d right?
<Omni> See i got a sneaky message about libc before it installed. I clicked through and now apt is dead.
<eagles0513875> i dunno what would happen if you remove or purge it
<Omni> hmm
<eagles0513875> is this a testing system
<eagles0513875> Omni: are you running the updates from command line
<Omni> actually it's my laptop
<Omni> and uh yes
<Omni> but the update manager won't work either, cause it uses apt
<eagles0513875> can u open up adept at all
<eagles0513875> is there a reinstall command for apt that you can run in command line
<Omni> probably apt-get remove apt; apt-get install apt :O
<Omni> hahah
<eagles0513875> lol i think if im not mistake that broke my whole install
<eagles0513875> im saying remove the libc
<Omni> you didn't run it did you?
<eagles0513875> i did but not today
<eagles0513875> lol
<Omni> oh, please don't :/
<eagles0513875> im not omni
<eagles0513875> im guessing this is jaunty ur running
<eagles0513875> *you are
<Omni> yeah
<eagles0513875> strange
<eagles0513875> u did something to bork ur apt
<eagles0513875> *youre
<eagles0513875> your
<Omni> yeah ah well. i'll get it done tomorrow
<Omni> i'll just compile things from source for a few days
<eagles0513875> omni
<eagles0513875> speaking of source
<eagles0513875> lol you gave me an idea
<Omni> sauce?
<eagles0513875> is there source available for apt
<Omni> yeah
<Omni> but i think the problems with libc
<eagles0513875> compile it from source
<Omni> rather than apt
<eagles0513875> i recommend removing libc
<eagles0513875> and see if it fixes it
<eagles0513875> omni ill be back after lunch
<Omni> I can't actually remove packages
<Omni> you know since apt is broken
<bullgard4>  http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/sagemath: "Package: sagemath (3.0.5dfsg-3) [universe]: Mathematics software written in Python:Sage is a mathematical software package with support for a wide range of mathematics, including..." What does 'sage' stand here for?
<holdenss> why does this channel now require rego?
<BUGabundo> holdenss: what's "rego"?
<scizzo-> was asking my self also what rego means
<holdenss> register your nick
<holdenss> i got a msg regarding it
<scizzo-> holdenss: spam maybe
<scizzo-> holdenss: bots
<scizzo-> holdenss: etc
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> I never had to register my nick before
<balachmar> Hi when I upgraded to 9.04 my flash is not working anymore. Anyone else had this problem?
<BUGabundo> balachmar: flash? as in flash drive?
<balachmar> BUGabundo: No is in Adobe Flash
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> let me see
<scizzo-> balachmar: 64 bit system?
<BUGabundo> asac: any thing new with flash ?
<balachmar> scizz0-: Nope 32 bit
<scizzo-> balachmar: using gnash or what are you using?
<balachmar> flashplugin-nonfree
<scizzo-> balachmar: and what happens when you try to play flash movies etc?
<scizzo-> balachmar: do you get any error or what in the browser?
<balachmar> I get a download adobe flash button :)
<balachmar> @southpark
<scizzo-> balachmar: type in: about:plugins in the browser url feild
<scizzo-> balachmar: check what plugins are mentioned there
<scizzo-> balachmar: also do a: dpkg -l | grep flash
<scizzo-> balachmar: and tell us what the first line says....if it says rc or ii
<balachmar> scizzo-:Flash is not mentioned @ about:plugins
<balachmar> scizzo-: It says ii
<scizzo-> balachmar: what firefox version are you using?
<balachmar> scizzo-: 3.08 standard from jaunty
<scizzo-> balachmar: sounds like the flash files are not properly installed then
<scizzo-> balachmar: I would suggest you try to remove the package and install it again
<Ienorand> balachmar: sudo apt-get reinstall flashplugin-nonfree? Tried?
<balachmar> Ienorand: tried reinstall, now trying remove --> install
<scizzo-> balachmar: have you ever compiled your own version of flash before?
<Ienorand> balachmar: oh, sorry, though that was a valid one...
<balachmar> scizzo-: nope
<scizzo-> Ienorand: it will install the cached downloaded version of the package
<balachmar> scizzo-: or at least not on this machine :P
<scizzo-> balachmar: right
<balachmar> scizzo-: and a reinstall works!
<balachmar> scizzo-: uhm, remove and install...
<scizzo-> balachmar: tada
<balachmar> scizzo-: :)
 * scizzo- goes back to his reading
<kushalone> (cross-posted from #ubuntu) Since 9.04 is near release, I decided to try the beta (downloaded March 30, 2009) on Parallels Desktop 4.0 for Mac (4.0.3810) on my early 2006 Intel Macbook with Tiger (10.4.11). I would like to report that Ubuntu seems unable to pick up the cursor from the host. Any ideas?
<kushalone> FYI, I do not NEED to use 9.04, I just wanted to help testing it before it is released. :)
<Ienorand> kushalone: are there anything like open-vm-tools for parallels?
<kushalone> not sure. I have successfully run 8.10 as a live CD before.
<Ienorand> http://www.parallels.com/download/workstation/ (tgz archive) seems to have a vm-tools iso that you might want to try installing, but I suppose it really *should* work straight on, bug mayhaps.
<kushalone> Ienorand, KDE worked but I had issues with KDE (Kubuntu Live CD 8.10) regarding screen resolution but Gnome (Ubuntu 8.10 Live CD) was almost too good to be true. Gnome detected screen resolution perfectly.
<freinhard> hi!
<kushalone> Ugh, do I need to "make" it myself?
<eagles0513875> Omni: hey
<freinhard> anyone using apt-cacher? can't get updates for some sources like jaunty-updates/[main|restricted|universe|multiverse] Translation-de
<DennisBagley> hello - can anyone help a little with radeonhd - it seems to be moving quickly so google / forums out of date
<Ienorand> kushalone: I don't know since I don't use parallels, but if it's similar to vmware you just connect the iso to the guest system and it should install fairly easily, I think...
<DennisBagley> i installed the deb in jaunty and updated xorg.conf but no joy - not even sure if its running - ps - if you cant help at least let me know you can see this msg
<stewart_> have there been any problems booting jaunty after first install on sunvm box?
<Ienorand> DennisBagley: I hear you, no idea of any solution though
<eagles0513875> what alternatives are there to knetwork manager
<Tekno> wicd
<eagles0513875> Tekno: will i be able to use it to connect to wifi networks and what not
<EvilRoey> eagles0513875:  wifiradar
<EvilRoey> ?
<EvilRoey> eagles0513875:  it's an alternative
<EvilRoey> I think
<eagles0513875> EvilRoey: that just tells ya whats in teh area
<eagles0513875> ill try it out
<EvilRoey> ok
<mysticdarkhack> morning
<sandeep> mourning
<mysticdarkhack> does anyone here have screen-resolution installed on jaunty?
<eagles0513875> morning
<sandeep> wrong chan >.<
<mysticdarkhack> When I did an upgrade from intrepid, I sort of missing some package and not many are upgrade.
<mysticdarkhack> so trying to see if screen resolution is installed on jaunty
<mysticdarkhack> or whatever the name for screen-resolution manager is
<kushalone> Ienorand, I will try to install 8.10 just to be sure. Will be back to report success/failure.
<Ienorand> mysticdarkhack: gnome-display-properties
<mysticdarkhack> Ienorand, ty
<mysticdarkhack> seem gnome-display-properties is not in package repository
<crdlb> it's a command
<crdlb> note that the capplet was renamed to 'Display'
<mysticdarkhack> ohh
<fyl0n> Asus 1000H WIFI isn't working by default with Beta 9.04.. Is this normal??
<fyl0n> Unsecured wifi is np.. but WPA2 secured wifi will not connect at all..
<fyl0n> what todo?
<BUGabundo> fyl0n: search LP for similar bugs?
<BUGabundo> if not there, file a new one!
<fyl0n> Dunno if it's a bug..
<crdlb> wpa not working is a bug
<fyl0n> so it's a known issue
<crdlb> no
<fyl0n> Then I must wait I guess
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> you must search for similar bugs or file a new one
<BUGabundo> apw: those the kernel team know about any serious wpa bug for the eeepc 1000Hx?
<fyl0n> hmm how can I determine what bug I have?
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> wpa doesn't connect
<BUGabundo> sounds easy
<fyl0n> yeah :)
<fyl0n> indeed
<BluesKaj> 'Morning Folks
<BUGabundo> plus you will need your card id
<BUGabundo> lspci -vv should help
<BUGabundo> or lsub -vv
<fyl0n> thanx :)
<Machtin> i set up an sftp-server via ssh without shell login.. is there any way to read/enable logs?
<tomaz> hello ;D
<BUGabundo> tomaz: hi
<tomaz> people, I messed my xorg-config by instaling nvidia-proprietary 180.44 from nvidia site.
<tomaz> then I tryed to revert it, reinstalling ubuntu-nvidia-proprietary from the gnome-hardware thingy
<BluesKaj> Machtin, are you using a SSH-GUI ?
<tomaz> but now I don't got a working OpenGL, ( Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual )
<crdlb> tomaz: yeah, you can't do that
<crdlb> that's the whole reason why the nvidia installer should be avoided
<tomaz> crdlb: well, I know that now ;D
<crdlb> now you just have a mess :)
<adred> USB startup disk creator broke my flash drive. It won't automount on boot anymore. is there any workaround for this?
<tomaz> there's any way to get back to factory defaults?
<crdlb> tomaz: first thing to do is to run the nvidia uninstaller
<crdlb> tomaz: sudo sh NVIDIA-whatever --uninstall
<Hlini> Hello everyone.
<tomaz> and by NVIDIA-whatevar you mean the install package from the nvidia site?
<tomaz> hullo hlini
<crdlb> tomaz: yes
<oly> hi, i have been having random freezes on jaunty i think its something todo with nvidia or xserver but it could even be the kernel :p
<Hlini> Is there anyone in here that has been trying to install b34-fwcutter recently?
<bsnider> welcome to moleman in the morning. good moleman to you.
<oly> been looking in log files etc but not finding any problems
<BluesKaj> tomaz, ok remove the downloaded driver , sudo dpkg -r nameofdriver , then open adept type in nvidia  modelnumber , check for yopur card in the list and install the driver , that your card is listed under ...prolly the 180.
<oly> where are the best places to look ? or tools to help find the problem and when i mean freeze no mouse or keyboard functionality and screen is locked on what ever it had before
<oly> it may be reported as a bug already but at the moment not even sure what i would file it against
<tomaz> uh
<tomaz> just that
<tomaz> worked
<tomaz> thanks, you deserve a kiss
<crdlb> lol
<crdlb> the nvidia driver is working already?
 * BUGabundo gets a few step back... quickly
<tomaz> yeah o.o
<tomaz> but, sadly I'm getting a slow composite when TwinView is enabled
<tomaz> ( but it was already this way before )
<BUGabundo> tomaz: try to disable inderect rendering
<tomaz> indirect rendering? you mean double buffer?
<crdlb> if you have a 6 series or above, are you using the latest version? (nvidia-glx-180)
<tomaz> I'm using the latest version, yes. and I ave an 8400GS.
<BUGabundo> no tomaz
<BUGabundo> I mean
<BUGabundo> compiz inderect rendering
<tomaz> BUGabundo: and I'm using 'force direct rendering', just checked.
<tomaz> not using compiz. ( kwin, but I'm not on  kubuntu since I compiled kde myself. )
<BUGabundo> plus see if you can dizable vsync
<adred> hi, has anyone encountered automounting a flash drive on boot? bios can't detect my flash drive after i created a startup disk using usb startup disk creator
<bsnider> tomaz, the latest driver has fixes for kde problems, the 180.44 driver
<bsnider> i don't think it's packaged yet though
<tomaz> bsnider: yah, and I got a really huge problem trying to install it. like opengl not working. o.o'
<tomaz> but I used nvidia-installer
<bsnider> avenard.org might have a packaged verion, i'm not sure
<bsnider> tomaz, packaged version: http://www.avenard.org/files/ubuntu-repos/release/
<tomaz> hm... what's avenard actually?
<bsnider> it's a repo created by jean-yves avenard
<tomaz> trusted?
<bsnider> sure
<tomaz> ( bit of maniac here. )
<bsnider> i used it alot
<bsnider> you can always blow it away if it doesn't work can't you?
<tomaz> yah. ;)
<tomaz> but you know how it is ... ;D
<tomaz> I completely destroyed my system about 5 times last month
<bsnider> install the modaliases package too and you can use jockey to make sure you've got a good xorg.conf
<tomaz> just trying beta and RC stuff.
<BluesKaj> tomaz , so is the driver working for you now ?
<tomaz> yes, it is.
<BluesKaj> ok good
<tomaz> but... I wanna try the .44 since my windows are a bit weird sometimes ( lots of painting glitches using 180.37 )
<bsnider> .44 has fixes for kwin
<BluesKaj> bsnider is that url setup as a repos or ?
<bsnider> BluesKaj, deb http://www.avenard.org/files/ubuntu-repos intrepid release
<bsnider> it's set up for intrepid
<tomaz> bsnider: little tip. the line that that dude asks to add on sources.list is deb http://www.avenard.org/files/ubuntu-repos intrepid release, should I rename it to jaunty release?
<bsnider> not that it much matters in this case
<bsnider> tomaz, no, because it would fail
<tomaz> ah, ok
<bsnider> it also may not cooperate as an apt repository in jaunty. you might have to install the packages manually
<tomaz> bsnider: didin't worked. http://pastebin.ca/1377896
<bsnider> i resolved the libartsc0 problem by manually installing the intrepid package. i don't know why it's conflicting with xserver-xorg-core
<tomaz> me neither. I will wait a bit.
<tomaz> odds are that .44 driver will not be avaliable to 9.04 in the oficial repos, right?
<bsnider> oh i'm sure efforts are already under way to package it
<zimnyx> How can I install Jaunty from pendrive?
<bsnider> .37 wasn't even nvidia's official driver, so i can't believe they're staying with it
 * cwillu_clone smacks his head
<cwillu_clone> a day now, I've been thinking I forgot how to build a kernel
<cwillu_clone> as it turns out, I just wasn't waiting long enough for grub to load it in
<cwillu_clone> anyone ever see a kernel take >5 minutes to _load_?  (i.e., before usplash even comes up, but after you select the kernel in grub)
<BUGabundo> cwillu_clone: not here
<BUGabundo> only when booting from USB disk
<cwillu_clone> BUGabundo, not a premade binary kernel, a make-kpkg'd kernel?
<bsnider> tomaz, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=53c24d5f4bf7ad0c354023e2ad931d37&p=6981927&postcount=636
<syockit> I'd never see that, even from usb disk
<BUGabundo> cwillu_clone: then no
<cwillu_clone> the normal kernels boot up in a split second
<cwillu_clone> ah well
<syockit> the last time I booted a make-kpkg'd kernel, it wasn't that slow. to be frank, it wasn't of much difference
 * cwillu_clone resumes git bisect'ing
<cwillu_clone> syockit, not doing it for any performance benefits :p
<cwillu_clone> although I might turn on force-preempt
<tomaz> cwillu_clone: did you alt+f1 on boot time to see what's happening?
<cwillu_clone> tomaz, this is before the kernel has even started
<cwillu_clone> i.e., there's no alt-f1 to hit
<syockit> something wrong with the bootloader then
<Twigathy> w/ 2
<Twigathy> 2no
<Twigathy> NOI
<Twigathy> ...bad keyboard
<cwillu_clone> works fine with the normal kernels though
<cwillu_clone> probably just something weird in .config I guess
<tomaz> gonna reestart to see if something went bad here.
 * cwillu_clone hopes tomaz wasn't talking about him
 * cwillu_clone git bisect bad's
<Laser87> hi! are there known bugs with amsn in jaunty?
<freinhard> headphoneplug doesn't mute speakers on intel hardware, can someone confirm?
<freinhard> got that on ICH4 and ICH5
<BUGabundo> Laser87: 2nd today asking
<Laser87> BUGabundo: so known and no necessary to write a bug-report?
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> just ask on #pidgin
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> on #amsn I mean
<BUGabundo> I think it's a MSFT thing
<Laser87> BUGabundo: amsn same version works perfect with 8.10
<bsnider> Laser87, there's another msn-centric chat program called emesene that might work better
<Laser87> bsnider: that#S not the question - question is bug-report or not
<BUGabundo> sure, why not
<BUGabundo> by the time anyone reads it
<BUGabundo> MSFT will have change it back
<BUGabundo> it would only work, if you *also* file it upstream
<BUGabundo> but looking as more users are already complaining, *they* should now about it
<Laser87> looks like no interest in making ubuntu better for some people here - thank you...
<bsnider> Laser87, stop wasting everybody's time and search paunchpad bugs yourself
<BUGabundo> bsnider: it not even a question to be fixed in Ubuntu
<BUGabundo> but upstream
<bsnider> then what's he whining about?
<Laser87> bsnider: i waited for this answer - so you can close #ubuntu+1
<Laser87> BUGabundo: why isn't it related with ubuntu? when same version works in 8.10, but not in jaunty?
<BluesKaj> amsn isn't logging in for me either ...must be a bug
<Laser87> BluesKaj: right - in 8.10, same version, same profile, it works
<BUGabundo> Laser87: sometimes libs change
<robertj> hrmm, boot is hanging in I believe rcS until I kill it with ctl+alt+del and I've got an hourglass cursor in gnome even after boot is complete
<Laser87> BUGabundo: so it's a bug in ubuntu - amsn is officially supported and don't work
<robertj> if I start a window list applet it just shows like 10000 new nautilus windows in the applet until things are so small i can't see anything so I have to close out the applet
<BluesKaj> robertj , I'm going to remove amsn , then reinstall ..I'll report back
<BUGabundo> won't help BluesKaj
<BUGabundo> as I said
<BUGabundo> please report it upstream
<Laser87> don't help, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> I'm not going to use apt to remove it
<Laser87> BUGabundo: what do you mean with upstream?
<Ienorand> robertj: could you have a look at "cat /var/log/messages | grep nautilus" does it say anything?
<Laser87> sry, english is not my native language
<Le-Chuck_ITA> guys do you have an idea why I can't EDIT a database in openoffice 3.0? I can see it, but not edit
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the file is rw
<cwillu_clone> robertj, normal ubuntu?
<BUGabundo> Laser87: I mean the Devs that *actually* make/program amsn
<cwillu_clone> robertj, I can make that happen if I disable nautilus managing the desktop
<Laser87> BUGabundo: ok, i'll search and report
<cwillu_clone> Le-Chuck_ITA, what kind of database?
<cwillu_clone> Le-Chuck_ITA, if it's just a spreadsheet, they don't work like that unfortunately :(
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it's a bibliographic database, in odb format, that I exported from jabref
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but when I click on the fields I can't edit them
<cwillu_clone> odb isn't the database format though, it's just a container file
<cwillu_clone> what is the database connection itself?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hmm, how can I know?
<cwillu_clone> one sec
<robertj> Mar 31 10:33:28 rcaskey-desktop kernel: [  710.400046] nautilus[21027]: segfault at 7f1be83e645a ip 00007f1be83e645a sp 00007f1be7f19b70 error 14
<Ienorand> robertj: This your bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/325973
<robertj> Ienorand: thats from the messages log
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 325973 in nautilus "gnome-session keeps respawning nautilus when no desktop is drawed" [Unknown,Fix released]
<cwillu_clone> Ienorand, robertj, might be, I think I noticed nautilus segfaulting when I did that
<Le-Chuck_ITA> cwillu_clone: aah, I found the type of connection... it's connected to a spreadsheet :)
<cwillu_clone> Le-Chuck_ITA, sorry, still waiting (compiling a kernel in the background isn't helping :p)
<cwillu_clone> Le-Chuck_ITA, yep, they don't work :)
<cwillu_clone> Le-Chuck_ITA, drove me to a murderous rage the other day :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> cwillu_clone: do you know if I can export that to a "proper" database and what's a proper database anyway?
<cwillu_clone> Le-Chuck_ITA, honestly, that whole side of openoffice is a bit amateurish :(
<cwillu_clone> Le-Chuck_ITA, you can edit the original spread sheet, and then completely close openoffice and reopen it, and then it'll be updated
<cwillu_clone> don't ask me _why_ you need a complete restart
<cwillu_clone> you just do :p
<Le-Chuck_ITA> good, if I only knew where is the original spreadsheet! do you know how to discover that?
<cwillu_clone> it should say in the database properties
<Le-Chuck_ITA> aha
<Le-Chuck_ITA> found it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks a lot cwillu_clone
<cwillu_clone> Le-Chuck_ITA, feel free to file a bug :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> an openoffice bug was the first bug I reported in ubuntu three years ago, it's still open! :)
<cwillu_clone> \o/
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I aim to the record
<cwillu_clone> openoffice needs a firefox like rewrite
<robertj> cwillu_clone: I think I know what needs to change
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: hey
<charlie-tca> morning, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> actually mid- afternoon here
 * cwillu_clone wishes that his _fast_ computer wasn't a 1.6ghz single-core :(
<BUGabundo> cwillu_clone: be glad its not a Celeron
<cwillu_clone> model name	: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU        520  @ 1.60GHz
<cwillu_clone> anything else? :p
<Le-Chuck_ITA> cwillu_clone: do you know how to update the data source in openoffice? it looks like a copy!
<cwillu_clone> Le-Chuck_ITA, you have to edit the original spreadsheet, and then completely close openoffice (i.e., _every_ open document needs to be closed), and reopen
<cwillu_clone> feel free to file a bug p
<Le-Chuck_ITA> cwillu_clone: I did!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hmm
<cwillu_clone> make sure openoffice was actually closed
<cwillu_clone> a reboot probably isn't overkill :p
<cwillu_clone> (tongue because it's dumb, not because I'm not serious) :p
<cellofellow> the guys in #ubuntu sent me here, though I think this is an Intrepid question: can I build a Jaunty vm-builder image using Intrepid's vm-builder?
<cwillu_clone> cellofellow, I want to say yes
<cellofellow> I will see.
<BUGabundo> cellofellow: humm lets asks mvo
<BUGabundo> mvo: ping
<mvo> hm?
<BUGabundo> mvo can cellofellow build a Jaunty vm-builder image using Intrepid's vm-builder?
<mvo> cellofellow: that should work if you have debootstrap from intrepid-backports installed
<cellofellow> mvo: ok, thanks
<cellofellow> :D
 * Le-Chuck_ITA succeded in updating the db, and decided that manually inserting the bibliography is more sane
<cwillu_clone> Le-Chuck_ITA, both koffice and abiwriter handle this sanely
<cwillu_clone> on the otherhand, just use latex :p
<Le-Chuck_ITA> cwillu_clone: I do use latex every day of my life; except for grant applications and similar
<Le-Chuck_ITA> there
<Le-Chuck_ITA> they give you a .doc form and you need to fill it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I wanted to learn this bibliography issue but I think that writing a post-processor for the openoffice XML may be easier than all the crap I have seen :)
<robertj> so it seems like my only other issue is that boot is hanging somewhere
<cwillu_clone> that was my conclusion too Le-Chuck_ITA :)
<robertj> hitting ctl+alt+del gets things going
<robertj> says it kills rcS and rc6 when I do that
<cwillu_clone> robertj, boot normal, but take off quiet splash from the boot line
<robertj> ckwillu: it drops me back to the console so I can see where it happens
<robertj> its right after it is activating swap
<BUGabundo> hey fosco_
<fosco_> hi
<avuton> In my jaunty install XDG_DATA_DIR doesn't exist, but according to the gmpc maintainer it's supposed to. Is there some package I need to have installed to get it by default?
<avuton> err XDG_DATA_DIRS that is
<crdlb> If $XDG_DATA_DIRS is either not set or empty, a value equal to /usr/local/share/:/usr/share/ should be used.
<crdlb> his code should handle that
<crdlb> it's set here though
<crdlb> "XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/local/share/:/usr/share/:/usr/share/gdm/"
<avuton> I don't mind setting that, but I figured there was a package I was missing which did it
<crdlb> my point is that gmpc shouldn't break if it's unset
<avuton> Yeah, he just told me to bug it :)
<avuton> It's set on my xubuntu jaunty but my ubuntu jaunty it's not. It's puzzling as to why (which was why I was thinking missing package)
<crdlb> well, I'd guess that gdm set it here
<avuton> Well, thanks alot. I'm glad you confirmed my issue
<crdlb> yeah, it does
<crdlb> it's not set on a tty
<crdlb> are you using gdm?
<avuton> Yes, default install in ubuntu pretty much
<avuton> I just put it in /etc/environment, hopefully that'll work
<crdlb> avuton: the code doesn't seem to be conditional
<avuton> Sorry?
<crdlb> heh
<avuton> :)
<scizzo-> anyone knows if banshee and notify-osd can work together?
<crdlb> gdm apparently just adds /usr/share/gdm so gdm-related stuff will not show up in a non-gdm session
<cellofellow> mvo: I tried "vmbuilder ... --suite jaunty ..." but it didn't recognize Jaunty as an option.
<cellofellow> mvo: what's the debootstrap got to do with it?
<mvo> cellofellow: its the backend tool used, hm, but if that is not sufficient, please check if there is a backport for ubuntu-vm-builder as well
<cellofellow> I have backports repo enabled so it should have just installed the latest (backports) version.
 * cwillu_clone patiently waits for a 270mb kernel image to load :p
<cellofellow> cwillu_clone: did you build with module support disabled or something?
<cwillu_clone> cellofellow, I have no idea what I did, make-kpkg is just giving me huge images for some reason
<cellofellow> I've built kernels and gotten teensy little images. You have to go through all the configuration stuff, the defaults aren't sane.
<Machtin> BluesKaj: no, i'm not.. (sorry for that late reply) [i set up an sftp-server via ssh without shell login.. is there any way to read/enable logs?]
<cwillu_clone> just using the config out of 2.6.28-11
<cwillu_clone> I don't really care, it's just for the purposes of a bisect
<cellofellow> Is Jaunty frozen or will it have 2.6.29?
<carl0s-> Any idea when the Openchange or evolution-mapi packages will be updated so that they don't segfault evolution upon account creation?
<cwillu_clone> it's going to have 2.6.28, with a few more backported fixes probably
<bsnider> jaunty will have 2.6.28
<carl0s-> cellofellow: it won't have 2.6.29, so no kvm :(
<bsnider> fedora 11 will have .29
<cellofellow> KVM has been in since like 2.6.20. (i forget the number) 2.6.29 has the btrfs beta, though.
<cwillu_clone> the stock .29 kernels out of the repo work fine in my experience though, dkms ftw :p
<carl0s-> cellofellow: something is broken, only qemu is working.. it's marked for next release now or something.. some thing that's only in 2.6.29 that libvirt wants or something.
<cellofellow> oh
<cwillu_clone> carl0s-, bug?
<cwillu_clone> bug # rather
<cellofellow> that's not good, wasn't the SABDFL promising wicked virtualization features in Jaunty (or was that Karmic?)?
 * cellofellow is beginning to think he'll need to install Jaunty vm from an ISO instead of using vm-builder.
<cellofellow> ah, well, I'm more familiar with VirtualBox than KVM anyway.
<carl0s-> cellofellow: I can't even get networking working on my vm. The VM is being assigned an IP in a 10.x.x.x pool, which isn't what I have set as "default" in qemu/kvm settings as root, or anything.
<carl0s-> cwillu_clone: trying to find it..
<cellofellow> carl0s-: is it using NAT emulation or something?
<carl0s-> cellofellow: well, it should be natting to any physical device, using it's own pool on virbr0 or whatever, of 192.168.100.x, which is what is set, but the guest gets assigned 10.x.x.x and can't get through to t'interweb.
<cwillu_clone> carl0s-, bug #331128?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331128 in virt-manager "virtio on hardy guest and jaunty host (kvm 84) is broken" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331128
<cwillu_clone> (incomplete and triaged on different packages)
<cellofellow> With VBox NAT networking works fine, but I have trouble getting it to do host networking on my 802.1x authenticated wifi network here at the uni.
<carl0s-> cwillu_clone: no, might be same problem, but there's a bug report where they state that a certain thing .. KVM_SOMETHING_IN_CAPS is only in 2.6.29 therefore this won't be fixed in Jaunty. When the vm starts up, the console/debug output shows (KVM_SOMETHING_IN_CAPS missing, kvm acceleration not available or something).
<carl0s-> cwillu_clone: bug #348391
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348391 in qemu "qemu cannot use KVM" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348391
<cellofellow> worked in 2.6.27, but not 2.6.28 and will in 2.6.29?
<cellofellow> downgrade qemu in the repos to something that works.
<cwillu_clone> "We'll have to stick with the modified qemu provided by kvm "  <-- what does that mean?
<cellofellow> qemu can run unaccelerated, or use kqemu or kvm kernel acceleration. Why is there a need for a specific version?
<carl0s-> I dunno. Maybe normal virtualisation is fine and it's just those guys trying to use qemu manually or something, in which case I'm making a mountain out of something much smaller :)
 * cwillu_clone pokes carl0s- with a stick :p
<carl0s-> gotta go, my mouse / keyboard is going loopy.. it keeps selecting things on the screen.. time to reboot I think.
<cellofellow> straight qemu is not a virtualization system, only an emulator. It's ok to use if you're emulating another platform like ARM or MIPS, though.
<carl0s-> When Jaunty is released, which I gather is fairly soon.. well, would that be a truly terrible time for me to go onto the next +1, whatever that's called? I mean, will that be so totally early that it's totally broken, or will it just be like I am now but with changes happening on a daily basis like they have done for the past few months while I've been using Jaunty anuyway?
<carl0s-> sorry for all the totallys.
<bsnider> carl0s-, yes it would be awful
<carl0s-> honestly? Or do you just want #ubuntu+1 to be nice and quiet again? ;)
<bsnider> no, it would be unusable
<carl0s-> hrnmm.
<caeroe> found this on the forum to (temporarily) fix the gnome panel freezes:  gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<carl0s-> doh. I've been enjoying having new things happening every day. New gdm screen one day, new wallpaper, other stuff and what not.
<bsnider> they have to start implementing the new x-server and audio
<bsnider> wait 2 months at least
<carl0s-> fair enough. I'll wait for an alpha. I suppose this channel will become quiet pretty soon then when Jaunty is released.
<laanan> hello, i've just installed jaunty (with all immediate updates). i don't think it is using the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver correctly (or at all ? GL apps seem software rendered, very slow). can someone help ?
<carl0s-> laanan: it's working for me on my NC10 netbook..
<amon__> laanan the release notes say something about that
<laanan> amon__, ok, let me check those
<carl0s-> I wish network-manager-pptp would give some more information than just "the connection to VPN failed". /var/log/messages only shows "modem hangup" too.
<laanan> amon__, ok, i see something about performance regression.. but i think the problem here is lack of 3D accel. at all. i had a similar problem when first installing 8.10 (i had to change Driver "vesa" to Driver "intel" in xorg.conf). but in 9.04 that does not seem to work (there is not even a Driver "vesa" line in there by default)
<carl0s-> laanan: it works with a blank xorg.conf now and tries to autodetect everything.
<carl0s-> laanan: or I should say it *can* work with blank xorg.conf .. you can specify stuff in there if you want, to complement or override autodetected whatsits.
<laanan> carl0s-, so i should backup xorg.conf, clear it, then restart X and check ?
<carl0s-> laanan: might be worth a go.. just mv /etc/xorg.conf to /etc/xorg.conf.backup
<carl0s-> sorry
<carl0s-> /etc/X11/xorg.conf or whatever it is.
<knittl> are nvidia-drivers working atm? if yes, i'll look into it by myself
<laanan> yeah, thanks. let me try that
<carl0s-> knittl: working for me, but using binary/dirty driver, provided by the happy "hardware drivers" thingy..
<knittl> carl0s-: i installed ubuntu stock drivers today (befor that i was using nvidia beta drivers)
<carl0s-> knittl: (jockey)
<bsnider> knittl, nvidia drivers are working
<knittl> they are working … but no 3d apps
<knittl> ok, i'll search the forums
<bsnider> knittl, wait
<carl0s-> knittl: I think Ubuntu by default tries to use noveou (sp?) now, which is open source but no 3d.
<bsnider> knittl, i'm sure i can get them working for you
<zash> weird, i can
<knittl> carl0s-: i installed them with envy, it said nvidia drivers (180.37)—that's the nvidia ones
<zash> weird, i can't resize windows
<knittl> bsnider: rly? cool :) i guess it has something to do with dri
<carl0s-> oh ok. I dunno ;) I only just moved from F10 to Ubuntu on my desktop..
<bsnider> knittl, pasteyour xorg.confinto pastebin
<knittl> bsnider: deleted it today xD not much in there, but i will paste
<knittl> http://paste2.org/p/174996
<carl0s-> So KVM / virt-manager on F10 was updated recently and I think it allowed me to assign a physical PCI device, such as a network card, to a guest.. I don't see that ability in Jaunty.. not goign to happen?
<bsnider> knittl, use mine http://paste2.org/p/174999
<bsnider> open a terminal and execute: dkms status
<knittl> the only difference is the line Disable dri2
<knittl> nvidia 180.37 … : installed (original_module exists)
<bsnider> knittl, and it says that for all of your kernels?
<benste> hi does someone know how to connect a AVM Wireless USB through Ubuntu ?, in previous versions Ndiswrapper had some conflicts with network manager, but it worked after 3 reasignings, but now it does neither work after 6 attemps.
<knittl> bsnider: no, only for the one i'm currently running (the other one is the kernel from my previous installation, and the other one is built from git)
<bsnider> knittl, can you open nvidia-settings without an error?
<knittl> yes
<bluefoxicy> okay no more compiz
<bluefoxicy> that thing causes trouble.
<bsnider> thent he nvidia driver is loaded. execute the command: glxinfo
<knittl> i know it's loaded (lsmod tells me so)
<knittl> glxinfo: http://paste2.org/p/175002
<bsnider> knittl, did you clean install jaunty or is this an upgrade?
<knittl> it's an upgrade … and they did work yesterday morning … maybe i did mess things up when reinstalling nvidia drivers … that's why i said i will look into the issue by myself
<bsnider> i think the problem is an incorrect diversion of the nvidia glx.so file
<the_dark_warrio> when I open synaptic (or anything that asks for a password in the same way synaptic does), that darker background covers only a part of the screen. Don't know if this is due to the high resolution I'm using (1680x1050). Any one experiencing this?
<bsnider> the system can't find it
<knittl> hm … which package provides glx.so?
<crdlb> xserver-xorg-core, then it gets diverted by nvidia-glx-VER
<knittl> so … uninstalling nvidia driver, and then reinstalling could fix the problem?
<marshall> hey guys
<crdlb> knittl: did you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log anywhere?
<marshall> i just did a fresh install of jaunty beta and realized that it only recognized half of my memory
<knittl> crdlb: not yet
<marshall> is there any way I can make it find the rest?
<crdlb> marshall: how much?
<crdlb> knittl: please do :)
<bsnider> knittl, i'm not sure the exact name of the file, but the xorg version of it must be replaced by nvidia's because nvidia replaces the entire 3d stack with its own proprietary 3d stack, and to accomplish that the glx provider must be diverted to nvidia's file. but the location of the file varies with different sources. ubuntu's packages put it one place while the nvidia installer puts it somewhere else, and so does envy etc.
<marshall> crdlb, 2/4 gigs
<knittl> crdlb: i got 2 warnings there, UBB is incompatible with composite extension. disabling ubb
<PolitikerNEU> Hey, I got a problem with jaunty: I used eclipse (from eclipse.org) and while debugging a java application, my x-server freezed a few times: I was able to move the mouse cursor, I could get into a terminal and kill programs and the screen was slowly rendered after going back to X but it was not updated
<crdlb> knittl: I need the whole thing, the WW and EE labels are poorly utilized
<knittl> bsnider: i'll just try removing nvidia driver and then installing it again … not now, but later
<knittl> crdlb: k, wait a sec :)
<the_dark_warrio> What is the best name to use for that semi-transparent black screen which appears when a password is requested? (the same when opening synaptic)
<bsnider> knittl, that''s wise. remove all of it that you can find
<crdlb> marshall: on 32bit you can't hit 4, but it should be closer to 3 then 2
<crdlb> (without using a PAE kernel)
<charlie-tca> the_dark_warrio: password request?
<crdlb> the_dark_warrio: that is gksu
<knittl> http://paste2.org/p/175010 @ crdlb
<marshall> crdlb, what should I do to find the rest of it?
<crdlb> marshall: use amd64, I guess?
<the_dark_warrio> crdlb: well, gksu doesn't seem to create that effect, its only a dialog. When openning synaptic the dialog is modal, and everything on the background gets darker.
<crdlb> the_dark_warrio: it does here
<crdlb> perhaps you're not using a compositing manager?
<the_dark_warrio> crdlb: I'm using compiz (the "medium" effects)
<the_dark_warrio> is there a parameter for gksu to turn it modal?
<crdlb> knittl: that looks ok, the glx module is definitely nvidia's
<crdlb> the_dark_warrio: 'gksu gedit' makes the screen fade here
<knittl> crdlb: ok thanks for looking at it. i'll try myself ^^ it's not that important, should be doing homework anyway
<the_dark_warrio> crdlb: hmm, that worked. Thanks
<laanan> hello, i still can't get my intel video driver working properly, can someone help ?
<BUGabundo> laanan: maybe no fix
<BUGabundo> see release note
<BUGabundo> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview
<laanan> i've read the release notes, but i don't think those apply to me
<BUGabundo> there is a part about intel cards
<laanan> from a similar problem i had before with 8.10, it seems to be using the generic "vesa" driver, rather than the "intel" one
<laanan> BUGabundo, yeah, doesn't seem to apply here
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> doesn't that fix ?
<laanan> BUGabundo, i don't follow you
<carl0s-> Ok, so I figured out why networking within my KVM vm wasn't working. it's because it's using "usermode networking" whatever that means. I have created the VM under root's virt-manager, where it uses .. proper networking, and networking works now to the Internet. Only problem now is that having a Sound Card added to the VM means I have no sound on my desktop. Should I be going about this differently?
<carl0s-> Is there any way for my VM to be owned by me, but still work on system level instead of user level?
<BUGabundo> laanan: using Vesa works or no?
<laanan> BUGabundo, there is no change if i add either Driver "vesa" or Driver "intel"
<laanan> no change := GL apps seem software rendered
<BUGabundo> I guess u better go to #ubuntu-x and get help there, then
<laanan> ok, i will ask there. thanks
<pablo__> module ppp_generic is a missing module right now in my system, how is suppoused to install it ?
<pablo__> i think it is a 9.04 issue
<BluesKaj> i have a python script that starts my pc as a media server thru the TiVo on our LAN , since upgrading the scipt no longer autostarts the server . It can be started by the cli but terminal has to remain open whaile files are transferred or played thru the network. I find that a PITA
<gsp2009> hey folks..
<gsp2009> when I run sudo do-release-upgrade with sources set to "Release upgrade = normal releases", should I not be able to upgrade to 9.10? Instead I get "No new release found". How can I upgrade to 9.10? I know, 9.10 isn't released yet, but I still would like to install it.
<gsp2009> damn... :( I meant 9.04...
<PhotoJim> gsp2009: 9.04 isn't a normal release.  it requires an override until it's official later in April.
<charlie-tca> gsp2009: tried this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades
<aurel42> Still no openssh update, so I assume ssh-agent stays broken. Bad news for admins.
<gsp2009> PhotoJim, charlie-tca thanks! Will check those out.
<blizzkid> anyone any idea why sane-find-scanner says "scanner found" but scanimage -L says "no scanners"
<nundu> hello. how do i get mo3 support on ubuntu 9.04?
<nundu> *mp3
<scizzo-> nundu: ubunut-restricted
<ghindo> nundu: You should be able to install the package "ubuntu-restricted-extras" and you'll enable mp3 support, among other commonly used apps
<nundu> thank you
<wrichtmyer> Hi, I was wondering if anyone had any speed tips to make ubuntu 9.04 faster, a link would be preferable.
<scizzo-> wrichtmyer: speed tips?
<BluesKaj> on a laptop ?
<wrichtmyer> As in making bootup faster on a laptop, such as the concurrency shell.
<BluesKaj> use the performance setting , but your battery time will suffer
<wrichtmyer> Also, my resolution isn't working. I have a widescreen hp pavillion dv 4-1117nr, however when I try to adjust the resolution, it shows up with two black "bars" on the side of my screen.
 * Blues-Man gotext.org code once, SMS everywhere
<darthanubis> http://tycheent.wordpress.com/2009/03/31/to-pulseaudio-or-not-to-pulseaudio/
<Whitor> Request- It would be nice to have the ability from within Nautilus to right click on a font and have it installed into the system.
<billybigrigger> is there no scripts for it?
<billybigrigger> found one on gnome-look.org
<Whitor> There probably are... Just looking for way to help convert people... most ppl don't want to be bothered installing a script to install a font
<scizzo-> I don't get it....how can I tell the standard mixer to use pulseaudio?
<tomsdale> my !kwin still crashes regularily after a reboot. Common problem or is it me?
<tomsdale> !kwin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwin
<BUGabundo2> hey guys any one is uptodate on intel 8x5 ??
<BUGabundo2> just tired a daily image and it FAILED!
<BUGabundo2> cant do anything on VESA
<BUGabundo> this is too calm today!
<BUGabundo> no one know about that bug?
<draitz> i installed firefox-3.1 from the jaunty repo but firefox is install reporting version 3.0.8.  anyone know how i might fix this ?
<BUGabundo> bug 304871
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304871
<BUGabundo> draitz: to start FF3.1 or any other versin
<BUGabundo> you have to write down the entire version
<BUGabundo> in your case firefox-3.1
<BUGabundo> in my case firefox-3.6
<BUGabundo> instlling one will NOT remove the other
<BUGabundo> for apps to use the new version use galternatives and choose the default on x-www-browser
<draitz> thank you
<pitwalker> anyone can start xfmedia without compositing?
<pitwalker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfmedia/+bug/333384
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 333384 in xfmedia "xfmedia crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,New]
<Tumie> hi, i want to upgrade from Intrepid to Jaunty Beta, is this possible ?
<Ienorand> update-manager -d
<Tumie> is this safe ??
<Tumie> or do i need to backup first ?
<Ienorand> Tumie: As always, expect major inconveniences... backup is a good idea, yes...
<Tumie> ok, thanks :)
<Halow> Should always backup first, even if you're upgrading to final release. Just in case!
<Tumie> but... if I backup. then i just take a fresh install.. :)
<BUGabundo> this guy didnt read the release notes
<Ienorand> Is there anywhere you can get nice statistics and/or graphs for bugs in jaunty?
<DanaG> Interesting: the sapwood + hildon theme thingy from the mobile-internet-device remix might be handy for low-vision users even on a non-MID distro.
<Halow> Ienorand:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty
<BUGabundo> Ienorand: install bootchart and bootchart-java
<aman> is the package hubackup excluded from jaunty ?
<jpds> maverick340: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hubackup
<ultratek> how do i use the --iscurrentdistro option when installing ati driver v9.3?
<Ienorand> @ halow: is there any section there that shows some kind of summary i.e. #bugs in total #critical #fixed etc. ? @ BUGabundo: I'm looking for a summary of bugs, not boot :)
<Ienorand> halow: nvm, found it.
<BUGabundo> is anyone else having trouble with chroot from livecd jaunty?
<BUGabundo> # chroot /tmp/disco/ chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<ultratek> what do i do to set iscurrentdistro?
<maco> anyone else using miro? if you seek during a playing movie, does it freeze?
<maco> well freeze/crash/ask if you want to terminate?
<Guest56986> I have a problem 9.04 still does that window spamming thing where my mouse is no where near the trash bin or what not and yet it opens 600 times and wont stop
<Guest56986> it even happens when my hand isnt even touching the mouse like right now
<edgy> Hi, I want to use 3G via my Nokia N95 mobile and I see network manager has a tab mobile broadband but it's disabled, what's wrong?
<DanaG> edgy: have you connected the phone (either through usb or through bluetooth)?
<DanaG> Unfortunately, there seems to be no nice way to create a serial-port connection in Jaunty.
<edgy> DanaG: usb
<DanaG> serial-port bluetooth, I mean.  =þ
<DanaG> Bluetooth regressed drastically for me approximately during Intrepid.
<DanaG> Can't use bt audio OR bt serial port!
<DanaG> Look in dmesg for things like 'cdc'
<edgy> DanaG: forget about bluetooth now, I can live with a cable connectgion if you can help me
<BUGabundo> DanaG: my jaunty will not even detect my ear piece
<edgy> DanaG: ah wait if I choose pc suit mode now I get those cdc
<edgy> DanaG: sorry I was diconnected
<edgy> DanaG: yes now I got that tab enabled, should I add GSM or CDMA?
<DanaG> Depends on the carrier.
<BluesKaj> maco , miro default is to DL all your choices at the same time , a really dumb setup , you have to specify one at time rule in options otherwise forget trying watch anything
<DanaG> Also look; it might have auto-added it.
<maco> ...that doesnt have anything at all to do with what i asked
<DanaG> For my LG phone, it somehow magically came up with an "Auto CDMA"
<maco> Nothing's downloading, the files are all local, they play just fine, but if I try to seek backward ("rewind") by dragging the slider to the left, the application hangs
<maco> and the simultaneous download is because it's a torrent client
<edgy> DanaG: nothing is auto detected, and I don't know what my carrier use, any way to guess?
<BluesKaj> well, you asked without specifying , so i gave the obvious answer
<maco> but i asked about seeking, not playing
<DanaG> Hmm, google the name of the carrier, and the words "mobile broadband"
<maco> and downloading doesnt make it crash
<yow|x2> anyone getting freezing? ext4 FS and intel video if that matters
<Guest56986> any idea whats wrong with my comp?
<BHSPitCSP> In Beta, does the Delete key in nautilus do a full rm?  (Instead of moving to Trash)
<BUGabundo> yow|x2: intel 8x5 is known
<BUGabundo> i'm debuging it right now for bryce
<BUGabundo> come up on #ubuntu-x
<BHSPitCSP> yow|x2: I've actually had more stability with the beta than with Hardy or Intrepid...
<yow|x2> ok ty BUGabundo
<yow|x2> BHSPitCSP - the intel video issue was great with intrepid but i get tons of freezing with jaunty
<maco> BluesKaj: by the way, "asoundconf set-default-card" is deprecated.  It won't be in Karmic at all.  PulseAudio should be used instead
<BHSPitCSP> My friend on Beta is reporting that "delete" in nautilus is just wiping things out, completely and irrevocably
<BHSPitCSP> Can anyone confirm?
<maco> BluesKaj: just some fore-warning
<maco> BHSPitCSP: delete key or rght-click->delete? if the latter, thats what it's for
<BHSPitCSP> maco: delete key
<maco> the delete key should send to trash
<maco> oh O_O
<edgy> DanaG: thanks ok I now found the word gsm when I searched my carrier, I added gsm and it's asking info like number , APN, ... should I get all those from my carrier too?
<BHSPitCSP> (He pressed it by mistake while lifting his laptop just now, lost his music collection)
<BUGabundo> BHSPitCSP: ill test it in a few secs
<maco> and its not in the trash?
<BHSPitCSP> maco: negative
<maco> eek
<BUGabundo> its true
<BUGabundo> it doesnt send to trah
<BUGabundo> someone file a Critical bug
<maco> ill check for a dup first :P
<BUGabundo> i'm running 2 live CDs daily
<BUGabundo> and both fail
<Guest56986> will conflicker affect ubuntu?
<Guest56986> nope
<Guest56986> only windows
<maco> ok i dont think its been reported
<maco> Guest56986: er....we know...
<BUGabundo> maco i'll do it
<BUGabundo> just not sure about what package
<BUGabundo> nautiluys?
<BHSPitCSP> I wonder if the deleted files are actually going to the Trash, and the Trash:// folder display contains the real bug
<BHSPitCSP> BUGabundo: yes, nautilus
<maco> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<maco> well, lets find out
<maco> check in there
<DanaG> or go to trash://
<BUGabundo> files are on /home/ubuntu/.local/share/Trash/files
<BUGabundo> just not on the applet
<maco> DanaG: thats what they're wonderng, if maybe the trash:// is broken
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> Works for me.
<maco> BHSPitCSP: so are the files actually in ~/.local/share/Trash ?
<BHSPitCSP> maco: he's checking for me
<BHSPitCSP> I'm on Ibex here at work, can't verify on my own
<ellar> good evening, can i make xchat display irc messages with my name in it in the new notification areca?
<ellar> like pidgin?
<Ienorand> BUGabundo: Just to note, for me the delete key works just as it should, sends to Trash/files and I'm able to nicely restore them...
<BHSPitCSP> ellar: it does
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/352681
<maco> not exactly
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 352681 in nautilus "deleted files are not shown on Trash applet" [Undecided,New]
<maco> ellar: it should use notify-osd, but it does not use the indicator applet (yet)
<BUGabundo> Ienorand: not on this live usb image
<ellar> ellar, is there a fix/workaround? or unfixed until release?
<BUGabundo> maco can u ask on #devel to test?
<maco> lets make a list of apps that need to have indicator applet support
<BHSPitCSP> maco: xchat highlights do show up in the notification area for me, though
<maco> ellar: I intend to try to add that to xchat and xchat-gnome for Karmic
<LordKow> maco, perhaps get a head start and put jaunty packages on your ppa? :-)
<ellar> BHSPitCSP, how do you make that? plugin?
<BHSPitCSP> ellar: I just installed xchat on a Jaunty Beta install and it works.
<maco> LordKow: well id have to write the code first :P
<BHSPitCSP> (Not xchat-gnome)
<LordKow> true. i can't see it being that difficult though
<BHSPitCSP> maco: friend reports, the files ARE ther
<BHSPitCSP> *there
<maco> ok and now if you go to Trash:// or trash:// (check for caps dependency) do they show? (ie: trash applet's fault or nautilus's fault?)
<ellar> BHSPitCSP, using xchat, but they don't pop up!
<maco> wait wait
<maco> BHSPitCSP: *notfication area* or in the *indicator applet*?
<BUGabundo> maco on this system typing trash:/// wont work
<BHSPitCSP> maco: apparently I don't know
<BHSPitCSP> :)
<BUGabundo> but opening trash applet it opens there
<Ienorand> BUGabundo: it may be that the bug only shows up in live versions then...
<BHSPitCSP> maco: I'm talking about the transparent gray rectangles
<maco> Ienorand: but BHSPitCSP's friend is using an installed system :P
<maco> BHSPitCSP: ah no, ellar already said those work
<BHSPitCSP> maco: and my friend confirms the files DON'T show in trash://, while they DO show in the direct path
<ellar> maco, they don't show up in notification area
<maco> BHSPitCSP: talking about the envelope where pidgin & evolution messages go after the notification fades away
<ellar> maco, yes
<ellar> but xchat doesn't
<BHSPitCSP> ellar, maco: sorry, my mistake
<ellar> so no solution?
<ellar> so think this is missing. Will try to make suggestion on launchpad
<maco> ellar: only a few apps are having support for that added at a time. no one has gotten to xchat yet
<maco> i'm going to try to do it
<ellar> maco i am not angry. Just thought it would be a nice feature so i made the suggestion
<ellar> maco oh would be great!
<maco> well we know there's a bunch of things that need it
<Ienorand> With latest updates applied trashing and restoring seems to work perfectly here, running it *installed* on a usb stick.
<maco> so its sort of in "on the roadmap, havent gotten there yet" mode
<ellar> maco but the area is already really useful and i would like all my apps using it ;-)
<maco> hehe
<maco> well help me make a list
<BHSPitCSP> maco: after xchat can you add notification support for moon-buggy plz
<ellar> BHSPitCSP, whats that?
<maco> note that i dont actually know how to do this yet. im just going to play around with it whn i get a chance. but if we have a list, people can call dibs on different apps to do it
<ellar> maco, skype would be great but i know its not opensource
<BHSPitCSP> An important piece of linux software
<durt> before I start looking though LP, anyone know of a bug related to ttys 1 through 7 dieing and gdm starting up on tty8?
<maco> ellar: that makes skype impossible...unless you convince *them* to
<BHSPitCSP> durt: "dieing"?
<ellar> maco thats the thing :-(
<DanaG> Skype is evil.
<BHSPitCSP> In what sense does the tty "die"?
<DanaG> It's been broken under PA for over a year, and they still haven't fixed it.
<ellar> !info moon-buggy
<ubottu> moon-buggy (source: moon-buggy): Drive a car across the moon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.51-5 (jaunty), package size 147 kB, installed size 308 kB
<maco> O-o what's that have to do with messaging?
<durt> BHSPitCSP, c-a-f1 to f7 come up with a black screen.
<ellar> BHSPitCSP, i see ^^
<maco> durt: no cursor flashing? that's a bad video driver
<maco> VT switching is broken
<BHSPitCSP> durt: perhaps your fb video mode is set wrong
<BHSPitCSP> maco: "You crashed your buggy."
<maco> wouldnt you notice that?
<ellar> and maco firefox could be helpful, too. like 'download finished' p.e
<durt> maco, tty8 has xorg started.
<maco> ellar: we're not allowed to modify frefox
<maco> they get very very very unhappy when you modify it and keep the name as firefox. see the debian/iceweasel issue
<maco> any changes must be small and approved by them
<ellar> ok i see
<ellar> so have fun!
<maco> oh empathy...does empathy use it?
<Ienorand> Has there been any discussions on changing to iceweasel?
<josh-l> hey folks, firefox is super slow for me... mainly switching tabs, and using the menus... I'm running kubuntu jaunty btw
<maco> Ienorand: well we have an unbranded firefox called "abrowser". abrowser, iceweasel, and epiphany have all been discussed
<josh-l> anything I can do?
<maco> josh-l: kill & relaunch?
<maco> yay memory leaks?
<josh-l> maco: it's always like that
<josh-l> even if i kill
<josh-l> can i fix mem leaks?
<josh-l> if thats the issue
<BHSPitCSP> its memory is freed after you kill it, if that's what you mean
<josh-l> no i mean fix them for good
<BHSPitCSP> josh-l: write a patch and send it to mozilla
<maco> how's your knowledge of C++ & COM?
<josh-l> not good
 * maco shudders from the memories
<ghindo> I keep hearing my laptop's hard drive head parking excessively.  Is anybody else experiencing this?
<Ienorand> josh-l: it should probably not be as horrendous as you describe it, depending on the hardware of course...
<josh-l> its worse than its ever been
<BHSPitCSP> josh-l: I like using Epiphany whenever firefox's weight has me down
<erichj_> anyone know of bleeding edge drivers PPA for intel video? this is unbearable.
<josh-l> BHSPitCSP: yeah im running kubuntu so my choice would be konqueror... its not good enough for me
<BHSPitCSP> you can still use epiphany...
<ghindo> erichj_: Have you tried enabling UXA?
<ghindo> erichj_: See the third bullet point:
<ghindo> erichj_: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta#Known%20issues
<erichj_> ghindo: yes and the drivers still suck.
<erichj_> horribly unstable
<josh-l> ah i thought this might be the problem... its the jaunty fix for oxygen on firefox... really slows down firefox :(
<josh-l> its pretty
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/~tormodvolden/+archive/ppa
<erichj_> DanaG: thanks
<ghindo> erichj_: You might also want to try the 2.6.29 kernel
<DanaG> how to add a key once it says "key not found"
<maco> josh-l: wait the one that makes the tabs get cut off all funny?
<maco> im using clearlooks for my gtk
<DanaG> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-key REALLYLONGKEYGOESHERE
<maco> you only need the last 8 digits...
<DanaG> Easy enough to double-click the error, then copy and paste.
<erichj_> ghindo: I am installing fedora 11 beta to test 2.6.29 if it performs better I will compile it an install it for jaunty
<ghindo> erichj_: I think that there's also a PPA for 2.6.29, if you want to try that.
<maco> the kernel team maintains vanilla builds
<josh-l> maco: jaunty uses something else now since beta, its really pretty no cutting off but seriously slows down my firefox
<josh-l> anyone know a good way to turn off touchpad while typing?
<DanaG> It's not a true PPA, though.
<erichj_> I'd rather compile my own kernel anyway
 * DanaG wonders when jaunty+1 will have repos.  =þ
<maco> josh-l: syndaemon
<josh-l> maco: but any specific how to etc?
<maco> josh-l: man syndaemon?
<maco> just put syndaemon with whatever settings you want into your startup scripts
<jtheuer> anyone else who lost his sound today? (hda_intel)
<maco> or her
<DanaG> man syndaemon
<maco> josh-l: you could try syndaemon -t -K
<BluesKaj> maco, afaik jaunty is defaulting to alsa , not pulse audio , so the command : asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard" still applies. It works for alsa.
<BHSPitCSP> woah, moon-buggy really is buggy
<BHSPitCSP> it's been maxing out one of my CPU cores ever since I closed it
<maco> BluesKaj: since hardy we've defaulted to pulseaudio
<maco> BluesKaj: asoundconf is no longer recommended...wasnt recommended in intrepid either
<josh-l> maco: what will that do?
<BluesKaj> well, it still works
<maco> josh-l: turn off tapping during typing except for if its a modifier key so you can still ctrl+tap to ctrl+click
<BluesKaj> btw maco , who is "we" ?
<maco> BluesKaj: by "we" i mean "ubuntu"
<josh-l> maco: thats cool, but i want to turn off the touchpad completely not just tapping
<maco> josh-l: oh, no moving either?
<josh-l> maco: right
<maco> josh-l: in that case, i think just plain "syndaemon" does that
<josh-l> maco: how could i have it run when i'm typing?
<maco> josh-l: its a daemon. you start it, it keeps going
<maco> it monitors to see if youve been typing. if you're typing, the touchpad wont do anything. if you're not typing, it will
<josh-l> oh wow
<josh-l> maco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/141707/
<josh-l> maco thats just running "syndaemon"
<maco> BluesKaj: of course, both ubuntu and kubuntu have alsa (gotta have drivers) but pulseaudio and phonon decide which device is used by which stream
<josh-l> maco: perhaps I need to turn on SHMConfig first?
<maco> shouldnt need to...
<erichj_> is there a trick with dontzap? i ran 'sudo dontzap --disable' but I still can't restart x with ctrl+alt+backspace
<josh-l> maco: did you see that error?
<the_dark_warrio> It seems I enabled a compiz "feature" which moves the mouse to the window when alt tab to it. Any hints on disabling this?
<maco> erichj_: hav you restarted since then?
<maco> erichj_: it wont affect the current running session
<erichj_> maco: ahhhhh go figure
<erichj_> guess I am restarting
<maco> josh-l: i see your pastebin, but i dont see that problem here
<maco> erichj_: or log out & in
<josh-l> hmmm
<BluesKaj> maco, from what I've been reading alsa is the default driver for most audio applications , but why are they confusing ppl with pulse audio and alsa as competitive systems when they are obviously integrated .
<maco> erichj_: but the current X session has to end before the change goes into effect
<maco> BluesKaj: competitive?
<maco> BluesKaj: you dont understand
<maco> PulseAudio is a sound server ON TOP OF alsa
<BluesKaj> well, I have had ppl ask me which one to choose
<maco> ALSA and OSS compete
<josh-l> brb enabling shmconfig
<maco> PulseAudio sits on top of both and lets there be 1 single way to talk to any sound device using either ALSA or OSS without needing to know anything about the device
<DanaG> remember: fdi file, not xorg.conf
<maco> PulseAudio is abstraction layer
<BluesKaj> then we should load an expalnation into the ubottu , !audio
<DanaG> Why do people even use oss4?
<maco> DanaG: certain devices have REALLY crappy ALSA support
<DanaG> You can't use OSS4 for PA, because OSS4 generates spurious errors that make PA give up on it.
<DanaG> I tried OSS4 on my system, and it just hard-locked.
<maco> DanaG: ew yucky. older versions of OSS worked...
<maco> well, supposedly worked
<maco> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - On Jaunty, please check bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/330814 and help test the new kernel image
<maco> doh
<maco> that's old
<maco> that wont even work on Jaunty since users arent in the audio group by default
<DanaG> why is the audio group even still around?
<the_dark_warrio> Is there any acessibility option on ubuntu which moves the mouse to the center of the "Alt-Tabbed" window? I think I enabled the "feature" accidentally and I don't know how to disable it..
<maco> DanaG: controls access to /dev/<soundstuff>
<DanaG> the_dark_warrio: it'd be in compizconfig-settings-manager, under the "zoom desktop"
<BluesKaj> interesting , that alsa needs to work with pulse audio , when can't the alsa work thru hal with out confusing the issue by even mentioning pulse audio
<maco> DanaG: pulse is a member of it
<josh-l_> maco: damn enabled shmconfig but still have that same error!
<DanaG> One major gripe I have: Bluetooth.
<maco> BluesKaj: it is possible to use alsa on its own, of course, *however* pulseaudio makes it much easier to do things that are absolute black magic with plain ALSA
<DanaG> I CAN'T create an rfcomm connection to my phone.
<DanaG> Simply impossible.
<DanaG> Or rather, I can edit a config file to do it... but that sucks.
<josh-l_> maco: odd running with -S works
<maco> -S tells it to use shmconfig
<maco> weird...mine works without that
<BluesKaj> maco , i do understand but the pulse audio role is not clearly explained in the bot info , it should be updated to clear up the confusion
<maco> i agree
<maco> i'll make a little ubottu-size blurb
<maco> and find someone to put it in there
<maco> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
 * Blues-Man good blues night
<maco> hey it knows about that
<BluesKaj> all my audio sources work fine and I haven't bothered with any settings except in kmix and alsamixer and that's it . bringing puls e audio into the picture ('scuse the choice of words) seems unecessary.
<erichj> well that was interesting
<erichj> logging out doesn't take me back to KDM, just a black screen.
<maco> BluesKaj: you mention kmix, so you're on kubuntu?  Well I'm guessing you probably have Phonon in the mix...
<BluesKaj> maco , I wonder if the different roles that alsa and pulse audio play in linux audio structure could be integrated in the bot info too.
<DanaG> oh, and what is phonon?  is it like gstreamer, at all?
<BluesKaj> maco, it would certainly help de-confuse some situations
<DanaG> I wonder if I'd actually get any benefit from telling PA to use 24-bit.
<maco> DanaG: yes, similar, but i dont think they like that comparison,
<maco> Phonon is one layer *above* gstreamer and xine
<maco> but its video and audio. whereas pulse is a sound server that lets you play songs on your computer over the network to your entertainment center if you want
<maco> or you can migrate an audio stream, while it's playing, without the application that's playing it noticing, from one device to another
<BluesKaj> maco , i use a python app called pyTivo which sends media to my TiVo / HT
<dudette> hi
<dudette> do you guys think it will be worth it to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04?
<DanaG> wtf?  -bash: /dev/null: Permission denied
<BluesKaj> maco , what method does pulseaudio use it send to other network devices ?
<dtchen> BluesKaj: that's why kubuntu doesn't seed pa by default. there's no real need or movement.
<_VIM_2> can someone say my nick? im testing highlighting, ty :)
<dtchen> BluesKaj: it can use a number of protocols, the default being rtp
<dudette> _VIM_2
<_VIM_2> ty :D
<dudette> how did you do it?
<Ienorand> dudette: are there any particular features you are looking for? Otherwise, only upgrade for testing, and backup first...
<dudette> i also want highlighting
<_VIM_2> dudette, in xchat settings do you use xchat?
<dudette> lenorand: no just wondering
<dudette> pidgin
<_VIM_2> ah donno bout pidgin sorry :D
<dudette> ok
<dudette> :)
<dudette> is x chat the best irc client for linux?
<dtchen> ("best" is subjective.)
<DanaG> yo, install pidgin-plugin-pack, and then enable irchelper plugin (and such)
<erichj> quassel is a pretty cool irc client
<dudette> how do i install it?
<erichj> dudette: open synaptic and search for it, or open a terminal and type 'sudo apt-get install quassel'
<dudette> thx
<dudette> i searched for it, there is client, core and data
<dudette> but only for kde. i am on gnomw
<remu> Hey folks, I'm running the Kubuntu Jaunty Beta (I was running the Ubuntu Jaunty Beta earlier), and everything seems to be working well enough, except for the computer shutting down and rebooting. In both ubuntu and kubuntu sometimes the restart/shutdown works fine. Otherwise it closes everything and seems like it is shutting down, and goes to a blank screen with a blinking cursor, and yet at other times still it goes to that blank scr
<remu>  says "*Will now reboot" (or something like that)
<PhotoJim> dudette: that's a really subjective question.  xchat is good.  chatzilla is a plug-in for Firefox.  and irssi is a great terminal-based one.
<remu> So I went into the policy kit thing, and under HAL I found an entry for shutdown and one for reboot, and added my account under the explicit authorization portion....since then the problem seems to have been solved. I won't mess anything up by doing that will I?
<DanaG> ARGH! My /dev/null is entirely GONE!
<dtchen> remu: please report the bug using "ubuntu-bug linux".
<remu> dtchen: I believe it is already reported (I subscribed to one that seemed to be similar to my problem)
<remu> but I was wondering if the "workaround" I had found....if that will do any damage?
<dtchen> remu: no, it won't
<dtchen> remu: can you reproduce the symptom reliably in: 1) a live cd, 2) a fresh user?
<remu> dtchen: Oh okay thanks...well, maybe I can let the other people in the bug know what I had to do to resolve my issue.
<remu> dtchen: I haven't tried either. If I remember correctly I didn't have a problem restarting with the livecd after the install (but I could be wrong, I will try that)
<remu> dtchen: should it make a difference? (I can try with a fresh user right now)
<dtchen> remu: that's what you're supposed to find out ;)
<remu> lol, very true.
<remu> I'll do the fresh user aspect of it shortly.
<Milos_SD> crdlb, I remember why I wanted compiz from git.. :) It is becouse when I have some video full screen, and when that new ubuntu notifications appear, video flickers... That didn't happend when I had compiz from git ;)
<mint3> can anyone help me
<mint3> i cannot install the madwifi drivers for my wireless atheros card
<mint3> my wireless is not working
<mint3> tried, ndiswrap, and that was unsuccessful too
<J-_> How can I install KDE4.2 in Jaunty? I already have GNOME installed.
<mint3> !kde | J-_
<ubottu> J-_: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<ghindo> J-_: install the package "kubuntu-desktop"
<j0nr> hi all. I can't seem to get wireless working. Have enabled the restrcited driver, but when I pull the ethernet out, there is no list of available wireless networks as usual. iwconfig shows I have wlan0 ok
<mint3> j0nr - i been askin for days now mate
<j0nr> oh ok...
<mint3> j0nr - most were unsuccessful
<mint3> did u try the madwifi drivers
<j0nr> no what are they? the fwcutter worked fine in 8.0
<mint3> i tried an xp driver for atheros
<mint3> that didnt work via ndiswrapper either
<gohmifune> anyone having issues with network manager? I'm under kubuntu
<mint3> anyone out here who can help
<j0nr> mint3: so do you appear to have a working wireless network card, but just not detecting any networks?
<mint3> i got 2 partitions on the laptop
<mint3> on windows, i can log on no problemo with my wireless
<mint3> only seem to be nutso on jaunty
<j0nr> were you on intrepid or hardy before?
<mint3> 8.10
<j0nr> and wireless ok
<mint3> yeah
<mint3> was working fine
<mint3> was using madwifi
<mint3> still worked fine
<J-_> ghindo: Thanks. Installing now. Haven't tried KDE in a long time, or at least installed 2 DE's in a while. Didn't know the metapackage was called kubuntu-desktop now. I guess kde 3.5.x is non-existent now.
<j0nr> hmm ok
<crdlb> Milos_SD: unredirect_fullscreen_windows
<crdlb> Milos_SD: turn that off and fullscreen performance will go down, but the flickering will go away
<gohmifune> mint3: are you having wifi trouble too?
<ShakaGoldSaint> hello there!
<gohmifune> There's a bug where knetworkmanger doesn't work unless is kwallet is enabled, where would I report that to?
<gohmifune> kde or ubuntu bug tracker
<ShakaGoldSaint> anyone here using the lastest ati catalyst driver in Jaunty (9.3)?
<ShakaGoldSaint> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<crdlb> ShakaGoldSaint: having a problem with it?
<ShakaGoldSaint> crdlb, yep
<ShakaGoldSaint> i can't get it to work, some xorg version mismatch acording to xorg logs
<crdlb> are you using the xorg-driver-fglrx package?
<ShakaGoldSaint> nope
<crdlb> there's your problem
<crdlb> the officially released fglrx doesn't have xserver 1.6 support
<crdlb> jaunty has a beta version
<ShakaGoldSaint> oh hamburguers
<ShakaGoldSaint> crdlb, thanks man
<DanaG> crdlb: somebody figured out a workaround for my fglrx panic.
<DanaG> Unfortunately, nvidia 96 is still just as broken as always.  =þ
<bsnider> DanaG, is that a desktop or laptop?
<DanaG> The fglrx one is a laptop: Mobility HD3650.
<bsnider> how unfortunate
#ubuntu+1 2009-04-01
<DanaG> the nvidia one is also a laptop.
<disregardthat> I'm having a problem that might not be related to Jaunty.
<crdlb> DanaG: how unfortunate :P
<disregardthat> And it's nasty.
<DanaG> Heh, my dad has always sucked at choosing laptops.
<DanaG> He's invariably bought ones that suck, even for the time they were new.
<disregardthat> I can start X, but it won't recognize my mouse or keyboard (both integrated into Dell E1505N),
<crdlb> DanaG: my uncle got my mother a laptop last xmas, and I just lucked out that it had atheros wifi and RS690 ATI
<bsnider> DanaG, tell your dad from me that he needs to smarten up
<crdlb> both of which are supported in intrepid
<DanaG> The nv laptop now has an ipw2200 card that I borrowed from a friend's dead laptop -- dead as in both battery and power socket were loose.  =þ
<crdlb> disregardthat: well, if you wanted to verify that it's a jaunty problem, you could try an intrepid livecd
<disregardthat> I could if my CD drive wasn't fried, which would be nice.
<DanaG> Unfortunately, when downloading updates, it gives this repeatedly: ipw2200: firmware error detected, restarting.
<disregardthat> In any case, I'm stuck with this half-Intrepid, half-Jaunty creation, since apt thought it would be a good idea to hold half the vital system packages back during the upgrade.
<disregardthat> So I might as well make the most of it, which is kind of hard since the CD drive, USB ports, and, in X, input devices don't work.
<bsnider> disregardthat, that came with ubuntu preinstalled right?
<disregardthat> Yes, but I reinstalled from Hardy, then upgraded to Intrepid.
<J-_> KDE4.2 is installed. But, I have a funny feeling that there will be gnome apps in the menu. And, KDE4 apps in my Gnome menu. Is it possible to separate the apps per DE in Jaunty?
<crdlb> J-_: there's OnlyShowIn for that, but only stuff that is really tied to the DE uses it, afaik
<bsnider> disregardthat, how much did that system cost?
<disregardthat> $600.
<disregardthat> I had to upgrade the RAM, though.
<bsnider> is it just a basic all-intel system or is there a decent graphics card?
<disregardthat> Yeah, all-Intel.
<disregardthat> But it runs Sauerbraten at a decent FPS.
<bsnider> did you buy it on the web or the phone?
<disregardthat> Web.
<disregardthat> And now it's a $600 brick.
 * crdlb wonders where this is going
<ShakaGoldSaint> hehe
<bsnider> i had wondered if the sales force tried to talk him out of it and into buying a windows system
<disregardthat> crdlb: I'm trying to steer it back on course.
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> how can i turn off stupid sounds in kde like empty recycle bin / start kde etc in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> please
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip , system settings/notifiacations/system notifications/player settings tab/click on "no audio output"
<ActionParsnip> got it, thansk :D
<BluesKaj> and then click apply :0
<ActionParsnip> stupid sounds
<ActionParsnip> pointless imho
<BluesKaj> yeah PITA
<ActionParsnip> peace out kids
<bsnider> peace out? i don't und\erstand
<mint3> anyone out here who can help
<bsnider> mint3, that's the wrong  question. just explain what the problem is
<mint3> i cant get my wireless to work
<mint3> atheros for my laptop
<mint3> on jaunty. tried madwifi, enabling madwifi, and ndiswrapper, nothing worked
<bsnider> try installing the linux-backports-modules package
<bsnider> exactly what chip is it?
<mint3> atheros ar294 i think
<mint3> help me to get it to work please
<bsnider> 294?
<bsnider> i'm not familiar with that
<mint3> atheros wireless card
<bsnider> do an lspci from the console and find the atheros entry
<mint3> ok bear with me
<mint3> bsnider - it says ar242x 802.11abg wireless pci express adapter, rev -1, atheros communications inc
<bsnider> support for that card is included in thelinux kernel itself. it's a driver called ath5k
<bsnider> you don't have to do anything special to get it working. it will work automatically
<mint3> thing is, it wont
<mint3> it shows up in "hardeare drivers"
<mint3> where it says "alternate atheros madwifi driver "
<bsnider> remove the madwifi packages and ndiswrapper. they'll just interfere
<mint3> how do i do that
<bsnider> remove the package called linux-restricted-modules
<mint3> it says "the driver is activated but not currently in use"
<bsnider> and install the linux-backports modules package
<mint3> whats the command
<mint3> rm -rf linux-restricted-modules ?
<bsnider> no
<bsnider> are you on gnome or kde?
<mint3> gnome
<bsnider> ok, in system>administration there's a synaptic package manager. open it
<mint3> ok
<bsnider> there's a search button. search for "restricted"
<mint3> ok then
<mint3> and what do i choose
<bsnider> is this your first time using linux?
<mint3> bsnider no
<bsnider> in the list there's a package called linux-restricted-modules-common. it is likely installed. remove it and any package like it that's installed
<mint3> help mesort it out please. once i do it, ill be able to do it by myself
<mint3> ok
<mint3> there ialso linux-trtricted-modules-generics
<bsnider> now, search for "backports"
<bsnider> remove all of that stuff
<bsnider> that's where that madwifi crap is coming from
<xnguard> Does OpenJDK provide a Java Control Panel similar to the Sun JDK's?
<mint3> there ialso linux-restricted-modules-generics and linux-resitrcted-module2.6.28.11-generic
<mint3> shall i remove those too ?
<bruce89> xnguard: nope
<bsnider> make sure they're all removed
<xnguard> bruce89: Is there any other way to access the related preferences?
<mint3> ok removed them bsnider, which one do i need now ?
<bsnider> search for "backports"
<bruce89> xnguard: I'm not sure what it would do anyway
<xnguard> bruce89: Among other things, I'd like to be able to control the cache policy.
<bsnider> install the linux-backports-modules-jaunty package. it will pull in at least one other package too
<mint3> jaunty-virtual or jaunty-generic ?
<bsnider> jaunty a ll by itself
<mint3> ok done, bsnider
<bsnider> are they installed?
<mint3> yes
<mint3> all done bsnider
<bsnider> alright reboot
<mint3> ok let me do that
<xnguard> bruce89: Is there a better place I can ask for help?
<mint3> bsnider - i am back on . now what ?
<bsnider> now it should work
<bruce89> xnguard: not really, perhaps #ubuntu, but don't mention Jaunty
<xnguard> bruce89: Okay.
<mint3> bsnider - it is not , still a red cross on the wireless in the taskbar
<bsnider> the openjdk home page, wherever that is
<bsnider> mint3, open a console and type iwconfig
<mint3> ok
<mint3> it says :
<bsnider> pastebin it
<mint3> lo - no wireless extensions
<mint3> eth0
<bsnider> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mint3> and pan0
<mint3> same thing bsnider for lo, eth0 and pan0
<bsnider> is the wireless card turned on?
<mint3> i have pressed the button a million times
<mint3> i press and let go. then i press for longer
<mint3> still nothing
<mint3> but when i boot on windows it works
<bsnider> is there some kind of indicator light?
<mint3> yeah it seems to be off, bsnider ?
<bsnider> mint3, in the console, type sudo modprobe ath5k
<mint3> it says "warning - all config files need .conf :/etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release
<bsnider> guhh
<bsnider> that hideous thing
<mint3> what does it mean, bsnider ?
<bsnider> you've befouled your ssytem by installing ndiswrapper
<mint3> oh
<bsnider> did you remove it?
<mint3> i asked for help and they told me to do that. i didnt know
<mint3> i did what u told me to do
<bsnider> who did?
<mint3> how do i get rid of ndiswrapper
<bsnider> how did youinstall it?
<mint3> i typed whatever the chap wanted me to
<mint3> what shall  i do
<bsnider> alright
<bsnider> open up synaptic again
<mint3> ok
<bsnider> search for ndiswrapper
<mint3> then
<mint3> yeah it says
<mint3> "ndigtk, nddiswrapper utils and common installed
<bsnider> ok, i want you to remove htem by right-clicking and selecting "mark for complete removal"
<mint3> done, bsnider
<bsnider> reboot
<mint3> u are the man
<mint3> i see
<vigo> I could not report the bug, but I managed to save the logs, file ate Launchpad?
<mint3> basically i shouldnt have installed ndiswrapper ?
<vigo> *at
<bsnider> mint3, you should have done some research into what driver applies to your hardware
<mint3> bsnider - seems to work, let me reboot
<mint3> bsnider - yeah, i will
<mint3> i must say thank you. if this happens, at least i know what to do next time
<mint3> what are the "backports" ?
<mint3> took me couple of days, release of the jaunty beta
<crdlb> linux-backports-modules-jaunty has newer kernel modules for jaunty's kernel
<bsnider> backports are newer versions of some drivers than the ones in hte kernel
<mint3> im sure thwey should be in update manager for others who have same problem
<bsnider> most people find the ath5k that ships in the current kernel unusable
<mint3> what??
<mint3> bsnider - rebooted
<mint3> now again its showing the cross. what the hell
<mint3> it worked a second ago before i rebooted
<crdlb> hmm, the 242x worked with the backports package in intrepid, so you'd think it'd work out of the box on jaunty
<bsnider> crdlb, it probably does, but not well
<mint3> jesus, it worked a minute ago, crdlb and bsnider
<crdlb> I tested jaunty beta on my 242x, but I was too lazy to get the WPA passphrase
<bsnider> open a console and type iwconfig
<crdlb> but nm-applet at least showed the access point
<mint3> ok
<mint3> same thing as before, bsnider
<mint3> kim eth0 and pan0 - no wireless extensions
<so20f> can i use update manager to upgrade to jaunty?
<bsnider> ok, type sudo modprobe ath5k
<mint3> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<mint3> ok bsnider
<mint3> what
<mint3> says the same thing
<bsnider> is wifi working?
<mint3> all config files need. conf : .etc.nmodprobe.d/ndsiwrapper it wil be igniored in a future release
<mint3> yes
<mint3> surprising it is now
<mint3> whats going on , bsnider ?
<mint3> if i reboot next time will i have to type sudo modprobe ath5k again ?
<bsnider> mint3, you can add the ath5k module to the /etc/modules file thus forcing it to load at startup
<mint3> how do i manage that bsnider ?
<bsnider> hit alt+F2
<bsnider> type gksu gedit /etc/modules
<mint3> ok
<bsnider> start a new line in the file and type ath5k. save it. reboot
<mint3> ok
<mint3> otherwise it seems to be working fine, bsnider
<crdlb> I wonder why that's needed :/
<bsnider> well, at least there's that
<mint3> mm very odd why it happens tho
<bsnider> crdlb, his precious configuration files have become infected by the hateful ndiswrapper
<crdlb> heh
<bsnider> i'd reintall everything
<so20f> my wifi works, i *had* to use the network manager program, trying to do it strictly via command is  a straight up nightmare, dmesg always printed out disassociated by local choice (-3)
<crdlb> nm 0.7 is pretty good
<bsnider> mint3, do you know what ndiswrapper is?
<so20f> and to this day, still can't configure the card with iwconfig via command line. need to use the network manager
<crdlb> would be nice if it could start before the desktop though
<mint3> bsnider - yeah
<mint3> basically using windows drivers right ?
<crdlb> yep
<bsnider> yes
<bsnider> filthy, disgusting windows kernel modules
<mint3> the people who helped advised me to do it
<crdlb> it's a nice fallback option to have
<mint3> ouch i sense animosity towards windows here lol
<mint3> it helps for a numpty like me
<mint3> i want to shift to ubuntu though
<bsnider> mint3, what is the laptop model?
<mint3> it is acer  aspire 5720
<mint3> intel core 2 duo t 7500
<bsnider> oh, it's an acer. that explains why it's so crappy
<so20f> mint3, acer :( bad . need to buy a pcmcia card dude...
<so20f> same problem here.
<mint3> its got a decent processor thats why i opted for it
<mint3> t7500
<mint3> compared to many others with crappier processors andm ore expensive
<bsnider> true but dell and hp make laptops tested with linux
<so20f> mint3, my mom bought the same laptop, i ended up wiping the drive clean, installing linux, and buying a pcmcia card..
<mint3> oh right so20f
<mint3> i mean for the price i paid for a t7500 processor, few months ago looked fine
<so20f> good laptops, cheap hardware....so cheap they make it so the software needs to do the work....which relies on windows...
<bsnider> they're known for making cheap worthless junk
<mint3> ugh
<bsnider> and offering practiaclly no support at all
<mint3> bsnider, but dont u reckon the t7500 was worth it ?
<mint3> yeah true bsnider
<bsnider> no, i don't reckon that
<mint3> why not? i mean when u buy a pc/laptop what do u look for and also what kinda budget u get
<so20f> yah, i bought my 7104 just becuase of the 17" widescreen....didn't care about anything else. bought a atheros card to pair up with aircrack :)
<bsnider> i've never bought a laptop
<bsnider> i build my own desktops and research the hardware to make sure it will work with linux
<mint3> yes
<mint3> but the average person, bsnider, goes to "curries" "dixons" "pcworld"
<bsnider> the t7k series is already 2 generations out of date anyway
<mint3> to buy a pc/laptop
<mint3> is it, bsnider?
<bsnider> there's the t9k series and the new i7
<mint3> right
<mint3> it was affordable, so i got it
<so20f> yup, laptops you see on the shelve are already outdated and discontinued. reason i buy the $399 laptops...
<so20f> technology in general.
<mint3> didnt think acer was so not good at support
<so20f> oh yeah ,they suck ass. expect to be on your own.....
<bsnider> does acer actually have aphone numebr you can call for support?
<mint3> i never tried yet bsnider, i assume they do
<mint3> whats your pc specs, bsnider
<bsnider> core 2 quad q6600, 4gb ddr2-800, nvidia 8800gt, all intel chipset, sb audigy 1
<mint3> yeah am on a q6600 too, 3 gb tho and ati
<mint3> i also learnt that linux likes nvidia more than ati
<bsnider> i also own 2 atheros wifi cards by d-link that work fine although i'm not currently using them
<mint3> can u make the most of ubuntu from your quad ?
<mint3> i see
<so20f> my hdd died 3 months later. bought another one from newegg. went with a smaller drive so i could afford the 7200
<so20f> rpm
<bsnider> this system is extremely fast with the new ext4 file system, but an i7 based system would be at least 3 times faster
<bsnider> maybe 4
<bsnider> maybe 5
<mint3> jeez
<mint3> i7 sounds like the dogs balls then
<bsnider> with ddr3-1333 ram
<mint3> bet they still expensive
<bsnider> yeah, for the time being, but that changes fast
<mint3> i must say , the quad is a silent beast too
<mint3> i was wondering if i increased ram, would linux see that ? i know windows got a problem with over 3 gb ram
<bsnider> mint3, it will see it if you use the amd64 version, which you should be using anyway
<Lunie2ns>  Hello, can anyone help me, I am new, using Ubuntu 9.04, on my laptop I have Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 AirForce One 54g 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02),  and I am trying to connect to a TEW-611BRP router wirelessly, any help?..
<mint3> bsnider - the q6600 is a 64 bit platform ?
<rww> mint3: all Core 2 can run 32-bit or 64-bit ubuntu
<jtholmes> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bsnider> mint3, all core 2 duo processors are 64 bit
 * DanaG has a nice laptop: Core 2 Duo P8600 (better battery life than T9400), 4 gigs DDR2-800, 250gig 7200rpm drive, ATI HD3650.
<mint3> my laptop is a core 2 duo
<bsnider> DanaG, i like it except for the ati card
<mint3> nice, DanaG
<bsnider> mint3, core i7 benchmarks against older stuff: http://global.phoronix-test-suite.com/?k=profile&u=dax-3090-1044-24356
<mint3> my next question is : do u think i should update my jaunty to a 64 bit one ?
<DanaG> aCTUALly, I chose the ATI card on purpose.
<DanaG> Even had to customize to order to get it.
<bsnider> mint3, you have to clean install to do that, but yes
<mint3> wow, bsnider
<DanaG> HP EliteBook 8530w.
<mint3> this is stunning difference with the i7 proc
<bsnider> DanaG, price?
<bsnider> mint3, look at the ramspeed numbers
<DanaG> With Computrace and ADP for 3 years, it came to 2200.
<DanaG> US dollars.
<DanaG> Actually, if I could do it again, I'd have added onsite service.
<bsnider> not bad, except for the ati card
<DanaG> Preconfigured ones are way cheaper.
<mint3> wow
<mint3> im fallin in love with the i7
<DanaG> ATI card uses like 5 or 10 fewer watts than the nvidia, though.
<DanaG> And I prefer ATI's windows drivers over nvidia's windows drivers.
<bsnider> nvidia's cards can do onboard h.264 decoding. ati can't
<mint3> DanaG - what difference did u notice ?
<DanaG> With mine, after tweaking laptop-mode (with journal commit time set to 15 minutes), I get an estimated 4 hours, depending on what I'm doing.
<mint3> DanaG - what do u mean by laptop-mode?
<mint3> power management u mean ?
<DanaG> laptop-mode-tools -- lets me keep the hard drive spun down.
<mint3> DanaG -  can i use that u reckon on my laptop ?
<bsnider> DanaG, do you still have windows on it?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<mint3> where can i get laptop-mode-tools ?
<mint3> synaptic or add/remove
<DanaG> My last few things that tie me to Windows are all Direct3D games.
<DanaG> It's installed by default, but not set up.
<mint3> DanaG - How do i get it up and running ?
<DanaG> Also, the ubuntu package is rather broken; download the one from upstream debian.
<mint3> urm, how? can you help me download/set it up pleasE?
<DanaG> http://samwel.tk/laptop_mode/packages/debian
<mint3> would that work on ubuntu yes ?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> Just be aware that things like FIrefox like to repeatedly wake up the hard drive.
<mint3> do you use your laptop a lot ?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, set apm to more like 128 or so, not '1'.
<DanaG> One thing I dislike about my new laptop's Seagate 250G 7200RPM is that it's way slower at spinning up than the Hitachi 200 gig 7200rpm I had in my old laptop.
<DanaG> Old one took like 1/2 second; new one is like 3/4 or 4/5 second.
<myk_robinson> hey, guys. have any of you installed VirtualBox in Jaunty yet? Is it okay to just use the one for Intrepid?
<DanaG> yeah, works fine for me that way.
<DanaG> ANother issue I had with my laptop:
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<myk_robinson> thank you, just wasnt sure if it would cause any problems using one that is supposedly Intrepid specific
<myk_robinson> works like a champ on my laptop, just luck i guess.
<mint3> battery life is crap on this acer
<myk_robinson> Actually, i replaced the wifi chip in it due to problems with the Intel 3954ABG
<DanaG> Yeah, everyone says intel wifi is sooooo awesome for linux... but in my experience, it's been rather crappy.
<DanaG> Frankly, I've actually had fewer problems with some BROADCOM.
<myk_robinson> i bought an atheros 5007 for $20 US dollars. I bought a few, actually, I keep them on hand for friends if they need one :)
<myk_robinson> the madwifi-hal driver works great
<myk_robinson> only real issue I am having is that the Google Calendar feature was broken in this release.
<DanaG> Too bad HP has a whitelist for wifi cards.
<myk_robinson> no way to pass a username and password to get my calendar, but it worked fine in Intrepid
<PhotoJim> WiFi has its issues on Windows too, but yes, it's still a bit of a work in progress on Linux, I agree.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and this laptop has UEFI firmware, too.
<myk_robinson> my wifi worked out of the gate with Januty, but it seemed sluggish. The madwifi-hal driver makes it perform like it should
<myk_robinson> what is UEFI?
<DanaG> http://www.uefi.org/
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<BHSPitCSP> So I did a major -Syu, and afterward I'm unable to use my mouse or keyboard in X... Anywhere I should start troubleshooting?
<bsnider> DanaG, linus had madouthed efi
<bsnider> PhotoJim, wifi also has major mac issues
<PhotoJim> bsnider: you mean mac as in Macintosh?  or mac as in mac addresses?
<bsnider> PhotoJim, apple
<myk_robinson> bsnider: where do i know you from? maybe we've just spoken on IRC before, but that name looks very familiar
<bsnider> myk_robinson, i've seen you in this channel from time to tim back int he intrepid development days
<curt> i need help getting sound working can anyone assist?
<curt> anyone?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LjL> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Lunie2ns> If i want to install ndiswrapper driver onto my laptop from a cd, since i dont have a network connection on the laptop yet, from the ndiswrapper-1.54.tar.gz file what would i type to install it?
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: first, make sure that the cdrom is not disabled in /etc/apt/sources.list,  i think it gets commented out after installation
<myk_robinson> then    sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<myk_robinson> what wifi chipset you got?
<curt> can someone please just help me
<myk_robinson> curt: can you provide more details? what's going on?
<curt> well the sound just does not work
<curt> i am not sure how to make it work
<myk_robinson> what is your hardware?
<curt> how can i find out?
<myk_robinson> is this a laptop or desktop?
<curt> desktop
<curt> built by my father
<Lunie2ns> BCM4318
<myk_robinson> just a sec..
<LjL> curt: watch the attitude. everyone's a volunteer, and no one's a mind reader.
<myk_robinson> curt: you know how to use pastebin?
<curt> yes
<myk_robinson> please pastebin the results of    sudo lshw
<myk_robinson> that will tell us your hardware
<myk_robinson> run that command in the terminal
<Lunie2ns> myk_robinson im new to linux pretty muc..doesnt apt-get require an established internet connection?
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: not if your source is the cd. In the terminal, run     sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list   and if the cdrom is commented out, simply remove the # sign at the front of that line, then look at the bottom of the screen for the key press to save and exit
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: sorry, i'm a console freak, you can do all this in Synaptic too :)
<curt> http://paste.debian.net/32099/
<Lunie2ns> myk_robinson: ill try that..at the top left i have a cdrom icon tho on my gui
<myk_robinson> curt: with that audio chip, you SHOULD have audio. Have you triple checked all aspects of your mixer?
<curt> how would i do that?
<Lunie2ns> myk_robinson: ok what # am i looking for exactly?
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: are you doing this in console?
<myk_robinson> or in synaptic
<Lunie2ns> terminal?
<myk_robinson> you comfortable with console?
<myk_robinson> terminal, console, same thing
<Lunie2ns> not sure i used that...im in terminal right now
<Lunie2ns> ok
<myk_robinson> just a sec, lemme look at mine
<curt> k
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: the first line of your file should say something like   deb cdrom:[Ubuntu.........
<myk_robinson> remove the # from the front of that line, if one is there
<myk_robinson> is there one?
<Lunie2ns> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 9.04 ...etc...
<myk_robinson> BTW, the correct path for the file is /etc/apt/sources.list
<myk_robinson> think i left off the "s" before
<Lunie2ns> ok so remove that and the space?
<myk_robinson> curt: be right with you, sorry
<Lunie2ns> no s was there :)
<curt> its fine thanks for the help
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: yes, then press ctrl+x
<myk_robinson> it will ask you if you wish to save, press Y
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: next, with the CD in the drive, run   sudo apt-get update
<Lunie2ns> ok should i extract it before putting on cd or leave as is ?
<myk_robinson> curt: right-click on your volume control icon and select "open volume control". Make sure all the sliders under playback are turned up
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: extract what? just put the cd in, when you run the update command, it will look at the cd as a software repository. When you install the package, it will extract properly itself
<curt> they all are
<myk_robinson> curt: what is showing as the device?
<Lunie2ns> also sshould i put wireless assistant on the disk too to help find wireless networks?
<myk_robinson> no, Network Manager is fine
<Lunie2ns> ok
<curt> HDA Intel (Alsa mixer)
<Lunie2ns> ok ill burn the disk now
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: WAIT
<Lunie2ns> myk_robinson yes?
<myk_robinson> what is this disk you are talking about? I thought you were just using a Jaunty disk, is this not the case?
<Lunie2ns> no..should it be on the jaunty disc?
<myk_robinson> lets start over, sorry i misunderstood
<myk_robinson> have you just downloaded the files on another computer or something?
<Lunie2ns> yah im on my desktop and laptop is next to me...but the jaunty disc is in the drive...should i check to see if its on there first?
<myk_robinson> the commands i gave you is to use the jaunty disk as a software source.
<Lunie2ns> ok lemme try
<myk_robinson> curt: stupid question.... do you have your speakers plugged into the correct port, and do they normally work?
<myk_robinson> i have the same audio chipset in my laptop, it works fine
<curt> leeme check
<curt> yes it is pluged in and usually works
<Lunie2ns> myk_robinson ok it tried a bunch of websites...
<myk_robinson> anyone got any further ideas for curt other than checking alsamixer?
<DanaG> oh yeah, another thing ATI can do that nvidia can't (in Windows): thinks like HDR+AA in Oblivion.
<Ienorand> curt: what kinds of volume controls do you have in the volume manager? I get (for ICH8) master, PCM, and Front which will all affect volume....
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: yeah, it will because the online repositories are attmepting to update as well
<myk_robinson> did the command complete? I expect it to with some errors for the online stuff
<Lunie2ns> do i neeed to restart for it to check cd drive?
<curt> Master, PCM, Front, Front Line, Front Mic
<Ienorand> curt: and all turned up? Then I don't know....
<curt> yes they are all turned up
<Lunie2ns> myk_robinson: i got Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 9.04 ........ jaunty/main Translation-en_US
<Lunie2ns> and /restrictedd Translation-en_US
<curt> i am going to restart computer brb
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: after that all completes, try   sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<Lunie2ns> ok...
<myk_robinson> BTW, anybody, please correct me if i give out bad informtion
<Lunie2ns> Reading Database...
<myk_robinson> it happens sometimes
<Lunie2ns> myk_robinson ok appears to finished
<myk_robinson> now,    sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<myk_robinson> you'd think by now they'd just include the dang thing in a normal installation
<Lunie2ns> heh
<Lunie2ns> ok done
<curt> back
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: again, what wifi is this for?
<Lunie2ns> BCM4318
<myk_robinson> just a sec..
<curt> if i put the speaker up to my ear i can hear it
<Lunie2ns> Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 AirForce One 54g 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<curt> but not clearly
<curt> very low
<myk_robinson> curt: in terminal, try alsamixer and see if anything "invisible" is still turned down or something. Should be a fairly intuitive interface
<curt> everything is up
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: please pastebin the output of    ndiswrapper -l
<myk_robinson> that is a lowercase "L"
<Lunie2ns> myk_robinson ok i typed that and it juse gave me the xxx@xxx-laptop:~$ prompt
<myk_robinson> okay. Do you already have the driver you need?
<Ienorand> curt: try to enable all volume controls through preferences and go though all devices to see if any one does the trick
<Lunie2ns> um...isnt that was ndiswrapper does?
<Lunie2ns> or the windows version?
<myk_robinson> no, it is simply a wrapper.. You need the windows driver. Just a sec, i'll get you one
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: are you on a linux machine now?
<jeiworth> hi @ll beta testers
<Lunie2ns> no this is windows
<myk_robinson> okay, grab this file however you can    ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp34001-34500/sp34152.exe
<Lunie2ns> myk_robinson the laptop should be accessible,..its win/linux dualboot
<myk_robinson> Internet Explorer should grab the file using that link
<myk_robinson> better yet, hang on, I'll do it, extract what you need, and post it back up here
<myk_robinson> windows will try to actually install the file, and your linux machine probably doesnt have cabextract yet
<DanaG> actually, you should be able to wine the 'spXXXX' executables.
<DanaG> Those files are self-extracting zip files, or such.
<DanaG> The actual driver install in Windows is a separate step.
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: grab this file, put it in a FOLDER in the linux machine, then right click and extract it
<myk_robinson> http://www.sendspace.com/file/h3z44o
<curt> i can hear the music
<myk_robinson> be sure to put it in a folder, its a lot of files
<curt> but barley
<curt> from the speakers
<curt> could they have blown out?
<myk_robinson> curt: have you used Linux on this machine before? has it worked historically?
<curt> yes
<curt> ever since now
<myk_robinson> Do you have some headphones or something else to test with?
<curt> yes headphones
<myk_robinson> please try the headphones. sounds like they may be blown. Kinda sounds like powered speakers with no power
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: let me know when you;re ready to proceed
<curt> got it to work with the speakers
<myk_robinson> curt: what did you do?
<curt> if the plug is not all the way in it works
<myk_robinson> that is jacked up, no pun intended
<curt> ?
<curt> what do you mean?
<myk_robinson> curt: when you do volume control-->preferences, do you have any extra stuff that is not checked, like swithcs?
<myk_robinson> curt: bad joke about the "jack", that's all
<curt> okay
<curt> well thanks for the help
<myk_robinson> just a cleaner way of saying f'ed up
<curt> yes i was about to punch a whole in the monitor
<curt> lol
<DanaG> speaking of "no pun intended"... http://xkcd.com/559/
<myk_robinson> curt: do these happen to be "digital speakers"? that is why i am asking about switches in the volume control preferences. I have a lot of extra options on mine that do not show sliders unless i turn them on.
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: you still around?
<Lunie2ns> myk_robinson actually i browsed to my system32 and the BCMWL5.sys file is there that XP uses, should i try that first?
<myk_robinson> you will also need the accompanying .inf file.. Or you could just download the stuff i posted     http://www.sendspace.com/file/h3z44o
<myk_robinson> its only 3MB
<myk_robinson> got everything you need
<Lunie2ns> ok shouldi extract it first or leave as zip?
<myk_robinson> whichever you prefer
<curt> http://www.gs-com.bz/images/logitech%20x240.jpg
<myk_robinson> just need to get 'em into the linux box so ndiswrapper can load them
<DanaG> Ironically, it's easier to find broadcom drivers for Linux than it is for Windows.  OEMs like to lock down their broadcom drivers to only their hardware -- and broadcom themselves don't release ANY! drivers.
<curt> that is it without the ipod holder
<myk_robinson> DanaG: i "stole" them from a HP softpaq installer
<myk_robinson> had to do this same thing on my old laptop.
<myk_robinson> Once you've learned the process, it literally takes about two minutes to get those wifi's working
<myk_robinson> seems like a daunting task at first, but after you;ve done it once, there's really nothing to it.
<myk_robinson> its just that a lot of people fear typing unless its is on a social networking site or something :)
<myk_robinson> wish someone here could help me with a leaky roof
<DanaG> ARGH! SOMETHING keeps muting my damned pcm slider on my onboard sound card.
<myk_robinson> DanaG: you on a laptop?
<mint3> am a plumber
<myk_robinson> mint3: need a roofer :(  think i got leaks on my ridge caps, water trails a few rafters in the attic, then drips onto the ceiling through the insulation...
<DanaG> yeah.
<mint3> then  u get mould growing
<mint3> cos of the humidity
<myk_robinson> DanaG: do you have capacitive tough volume control?
<myk_robinson> mint3: you are correct
<DanaG> Yeah... but that controls master, not pcm.
<myk_robinson> I am keeping it bleached until I can fix the roof
<mint3> mm mould *can* be dangerous if you dont sort it out
<DanaG> The hotkeys are working fine.
<myk_robinson> DanaG: I ask that because mine had a tendency to "stick" sometimes and mess with the volume
<mint3> can cause a lot of respiratory ill effects
<mint3> id suggest u get that sorted sooner than later.
<myk_robinson> mint3: I am sorry, we havent experienced mold yet, just mildew
<DanaG> oh yeah, and the new notify-osd makes it damn near impossible to reduce the volume once you hit max volume and get a few more key repeats.
<myk_robinson> mint3: gotta wait till the rain stops :(  I got plastic up there now
<DanaG> It sits there BLINKING at you.  "OMG, I'M AT MAX VOLUME!!!"
<mint3> ah man
<DanaG> Meanwhile, it's pegged, and it lags on reducing volume.
<DanaG> ... and eats CPU the whole time.
<myk_robinson> dang.. anyway to disable the touch volume?
<myk_robinson> I rebooted mine and just never touched the thing again.. Instead i use the Fn key combination for volume
<Lunie2ns> hmmm weird...brb...now windows isnt seeing my cdrom...i just burned ubuntu like 2 hours ago lol
<mint3> myk_robinson = http://www.doityourself.com/stry/controlleakyroof
<Lunie2ns> gonna try rebooting
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: got a thumb drive?
<Lunie2ns> no..after i hooked them up to my dvd to watch divx windows could no longer see the drive :-/
<myk_robinson> mint3: thanks for that! I planned to get up top in a few days with a boatload of tar and just go crazy on the ridge due to budgeting constraints
<mint3> yeah let it dry properly and make sure its a dry day
<mint3> good luck young skywalker !
<myk_robinson> thing that sucks is there is no visible sign of damage from topside, so it will take some time and someone tapping from the inside to help locate the area
<myk_robinson> just so we stay on topic, I will refer to my roof as "jaunty" :)
<DanaG> Or a really, really, really bright LED flashlight.
<myk_robinson> DanaG: that may not be a bad idea, look for it at night !
<myk_robinson> mark it and tar in the morning
<myk_robinson> tar -xvf leaky.roof
<Lunie2ns> ill brb
<mint3> ok, i need to return to the dark side now.
<mint3> nite fellas.
<myk_robinson> nice talking with you, goodnight
<ghindo> I keep hearing my laptop's hard drive head parking excessively.  Is anybody else experiencing this?
<myk_robinson> i had that in Intrepid but not Jaunty
<mint3> exactly
<mint3> same here, experienced it on intrepid. jaunty runs smooth
<myk_robinson> ghindo: provided you are sure your laptop will be cool, try from console    sudo hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda
<myk_robinson> should disable the power management on the drive.
<myk_robinson> This will need to be run everytime you boot up, but i dont recommend it on battery power
<myk_robinson> it still works, just may drain the battery faster
<myk_robinson> you should notice the parking stop immediately upon running the command
<mint3> cant u add it to /etc/modules ?
<mint3> so you dont need to run it everytime u boot up
<ghindo> myk_robinson: So that sort of behavior is normal while on battery power?
<myk_robinson> to some extent
<myk_robinson> Vista laptops do it all the time
<myk_robinson> i used to run that command on mine all the time because i have VERY sensitive hearing and that noise drove me crazy
<myk_robinson> I also monitored the hard drive heat while testing this to make sure it didnt get too hot
<myk_robinson> Mine stayed fine, but some people reported needing to get a chill mat to keep things cooler
<ghindo> myk_robinson: Interesting, thank you.  It's been driving me crazy as well.
<myk_robinson> But i blow my laptop out every week or so to make sure vent ports dont get dust buildup
<ghindo> That, and loose bearing in my laptop fan
<ghindo> myk_robinson: What do you mean?
<myk_robinson> ghindo: about blowing it out?
<ghindo> myk_robinson: Yeah.
<mint3> lol
<DanaG> What brand hard drive?
<myk_robinson> using a can of compressed air to blow dust out of the vent ports
<DanaG> On Hitachi drives, you can actually persistently change the APM setting with HItachi Feature Tool.
<DanaG> Might work for other drives, too.
<bsnider> RAOF, what's the name of the nouveau driver when it's running?
<ghindo> DanaG: I think it's a seagate
<ghindo> myk_robinson: Oh, okay.  One of my coworkers told me that that could sometimes make it worse
<DanaG> Mine makes this lovely "scrape"-ish sound every once in a long while.
<myk_robinson> it can, but that is why we test before making a permanent change
<DanaG> Try 254; if that doesn't work, try 255.
<myk_robinson> before you start, hang on lemme find the command for hard drive temp check
<ghindo> myk_robinson: Okay, sounds good
<crdlb> bsnider: "name"?
<myk_robinson> install the package   hddtemp
<mint3> what does that package do, myk_robinson ?
<myk_robinson> Hard Disk Drive Temperature
<bsnider> crdlb, i'm asking what it would be called in the lsmod list
<myk_robinson> myk@mobileOne:~/Temp$ sudo hddtemp /dev/sda
<myk_robinson> /dev/sda: WDC WD2500BEVS-22UST0: 43°C
<crdlb> bsnider: the kernel module is called nouveau.ko
<DanaG> hah, ATI even suppots xbacklight; nvidia does not.
<crdlb> the actual driver is nouveau_drv.so :)
<Lunie2ns> myk_robinson back
<ghindo> myk_robinson: Installed it, thanks for your help!
<RAOF> bsnider: nouveau.
<DanaG> !find libartsc.so.0
<ubottu> Package/file libartsc.so.0 does not exist in jaunty
<myk_robinson> ghindo: NP.  First, get a current reading by running   sudo hddtemp /dev/sda
<DanaG> dang ut2k4.
<DanaG> !find libartsc.so
<ubottu> Package/file libartsc.so does not exist in jaunty
<crdlb> DanaG: apt-file
<ghindo> myk_robinson: It's currently at 35 degrees, which seems reasonable
<bsnider> RAOF, ty
<myk_robinson> ghindo: now run the hdparm command, you'll notice the ticking stops.  Wait a few minutes then check the temp
<myk_robinson> it should be a few degrees higher but nowhere near critical
<Lunie2ns> myk_robinson ok disc is in the drive..i opened up the browser and see the folder...can  iinstall from CD or any particular directoy i should put it in?
<DanaG> No candidate version found for libartsc0
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: you'll want to make a folder on your hard drive to keep these files. Each time the kernel updates, you may need to reinstall the driver
<Lunie2ns> myk_robinson ok i put it in the "home" folder
<DanaG> ah, downloaded the intrepid version.
<myk_robinson> after you get those on the computer, you'll need to navigate to the folder that contains them in the terminal
<myk_robinson> then load the driver into ndiswrapper using    sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<Lunie2ns> ok
<Lunie2ns> doen
<Lunie2ns> myk_robinson done*
<myk_robinson> next,    ndiswrapper -l
<myk_robinson> please post the results
<Lunie2ns> bcmwl5 : driver installed
<mint3> myk_robinson - i just installed something call sensors-applet from synaptics. how do i enable it ? or where do i go to get the gui. by the way i also downloaded "hddtemp"
<myk_robinson> does it say anything about alternate driver?
<Lunie2ns> device (14E4:4318) present (alternate driver: ssb)
<myk_robinson> mint3: not sure about the sensors applet
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns:    sudo depmod -a
<mint3> it did download and install. how do i run it ?
<jimmyjames_> hey guyz how is the beta I'm thinking about trying it out
<mint3> how do i run hddtemp too ?
<Lunie2ns> myk_robinson ok back to prompt..guess its done with that
<myk_robinson> mint3: from terminal,   sudo hddtemp /dev/sda
<myk_robinson> or whatever the drive is you wish to see
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: we need to remove a module or two to test this driver before making it permanent
<mint3> wow. 45 degrees !
<myk_robinson> mint3: a laptop?
<mint3> yes
<Lunie2ns> myk_robinson ok
<myk_robinson> my WD has a max of 60 degrees celcius. it runs at 43 constantly
<mint3> oic
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: sudo rmmod b43
<Lunie2ns> myk_robinson ok done
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: sudo rmmod b44
<myk_robinson> sudo rmmod b43legacy
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: some of these may return errors, its okay
<Lunie2ns> ok error ..on b44
<myk_robinson> just want to make sure any possible conflicts are removed before loading the driver
<myk_robinson> you get legacy removed?
<myk_robinson> if so, next step is    sudo rmmod wl
<Lunie2ns> same thing ERROR: Module b43legacy does not exist in /proc/modules
<myk_robinson> thats fine
<myk_robinson> after wl is   sudo rmmod ssb   followed by sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<myk_robinson> if all this works, we'll make it automatic so each time you boot, the driver is just loaded and running
<myk_robinson> always like to test things first
<myk_robinson> let me know when you're ready to load the driver up
<Lunie2ns> ok think im ready...error on wl and ndiswrapper as well :)
<myk_robinson> no prob
<myk_robinson> next    sudo modprobe ndiswrapper           sudo modprobe ssb
<myk_robinson> your wifi light "should" come on
<Lunie2ns> two separate commands?
<myk_robinson> yes
<mint3> !modprobe | mint3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe
<myk_robinson> modprobe is a command to load kernel modules on demand
<Lunie2ns> ok
<myk_robinson> think of kernel modules as "drivers"
<myk_robinson> you got lights?
<Lunie2ns> well i had to click the button, but its on now and network thing is spinning
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: please pastebin the results of     sudo lshw -C network
<myk_robinson> i need to be sure it is now using ndiswrapper instead of ssb
<mint3> myk_robinson - how do u remember all those command lines ?
<myk_robinson> i'm old
<myk_robinson> mint3: been using Linux for about 3 years now. I have a knack for absorbing things like a sponge.
<mint3> thats good
<myk_robinson> I use the command line a lot, I like to know how things work under the hood
<myk_robinson> actually, I'm 32 :)
<mint3> yr young lad
<mint3> am 57
<Lunie2ns> myk_robinson ok ill have to type it all out... anything in particular u are looking for?
<myk_robinson> look for a line near the bottom that says "driver="
<myk_robinson> i need it for the wifi card
<mint3> some people are not very fond of ndiswrapper *points* at bsnider
<myk_robinson> i prefer a native solution, but i will use whatever works
<myk_robinson> I bought an Atheros minipcie card for my laptop so i wouldn't have to do all this anymore
<Lunie2ns> driver=ndiswrapper+bcml5 driverversion=1.53+Broadcom,10/12/2006, 4.100. latency=64 link=yes module=ndiswrapper....etc...anything else?
<myk_robinson> awesome..
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: are you able to connect to your network yet, or see any networks?
<bsnider> ndiswrapper is like trying to force a square peg in a round hole
<myk_robinson> true
<mint3> lol
<myk_robinson> but, if i can help someone without them having to go buy something, all the better
<myk_robinson> it will let him do what he wants for now
<mint3> any interesting programs i might want, myk_robinson ? or u found/find practical ?
<myk_robinson> mint3: what do you wish to do?
<myk_robinson> what are you into?
<mint3> well, anything. example, earlier u were talking of the hddtemp, tried it, kinda helpful stuff
<mint3> i mean whatever you find interesting/useful/practical
<Lunie2ns> it sees the wireless router...trying to connect and put in the hex code
<myk_robinson> really, i just use the dang thing :)   i fix windows computers all day, its nice to come home to Linux and just use it
<myk_robinson> My most used apps are simple... Firefox, Evolution, and Rhythmbox
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (beta) discussion channel | Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED. It will most certainly break your system. Jaunty Beta CD's are at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ | Kubuntu: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-beta | Please read Beta release notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta. | Join #ubuntu for non 9.04 support | JAUNTY RELEASE HAS BEEN DELAYED TO AUGUST DUE TO PROBLEMS
<myk_robinson> ...and vuze
<mint3> right o
<mint3> and do u know how to unable laptop-mode-tools ?
<myk_robinson> I run avant window navigator and copiz and screenlets for some eyecandy
<scream> What is the best linux (ubuntu) backup system with a GUI?
<myk_robinson> mint3: you mean enable?
<mint3> yeah typo sorry
<Lunie2ns> myk_robinson i keep getting an authentication window..maybe im doing it wrong for putting in the 26 digit hex pw?
<myk_robinson> i think it is automatic in Jaunty
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: @#$!! maybe you should switch to WPA2 encryption instead!
<mint3> i see
<myk_robinson> or, just for testing, turn off the encryption temporarily
<Lunie2ns> not my router...im living with my fiance, and her brother set it up...and he moved lol
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: is what brand of router?
<Lunie2ns> her parents dont really want to mess with it
<Lunie2ns> TrendNet lool
<myk_robinson> OOOOOHHHH!
<myk_robinson> are there any unsecure networks around?
<mint3> usually, codes are like 12345 or 00000
<mint3> depends i suppose
<mint3> hoping he didnt change it ... lol
<myk_robinson> if you left click on network manager, are there any other networks showing?
<mint3> a full reboot of your router should settle that
<myk_robinson> he'd have to do a 30/30/30 reset
<mint3> in mine, i press hold for few seconds, and tada !
<mint3> yeah
<danbeck> What is the best way to report a bug specific to jaunty?
<myk_robinson> hold power for 30 seconds, unplug while holding reset for another 30, then plug in power while holding for another 30
<myk_robinson> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mint3> danbeck - there is an error report, launchpad
<Lunie2ns> no houses really close
<danbeck> so, you can just file a generic bug and it will end up tagged for jaunty?
<danbeck> Inever say a way to specify a version of the distro
<mint3> Lunie2ns - well mate! try resetting the router
<danbeck> say = saw
<myk_robinson> well, at least we're seeing the router, this is progress
<Lunie2ns> ill keep trying to connect...is there any special way with the password?
<mint3> well unless you have guessing powers...
<Lunie2ns> i have the password to connect to the network...
<Lunie2ns> just not to administer the router
<myk_robinson> oh..
<mint3> right o
<mint3> anyway did u find it in the wireless list?
<Lunie2ns> yes
<Lunie2ns> the green dots with the blue thing swirling goes and then i get wieeless network authent required boxx
<Rotund> How does USB connection detection work in Jaunty?
<myk_robinson> in that case, you should be able to connect. You may have to change the settings in Network Manager when it asks for the password.. Does it give you any options regarding the hex?
<myk_robinson> Rotund: for what device(s)?
<Lunie2ns> ok i just connected
<Lunie2ns> ok i am
<mint3> good stuff
<Lunie2ns> just went to google
<Rotund> usb sound card... it's not even throwing a dmesg
<myk_robinson> cool. Now we need to make this module permanent now that we know it works
<Lunie2ns> k
<myk_robinson> just a sec, need to find my notes
<mint3> what you got all wallpaper on ur pc/laptop
<Lunie2ns> ok
<myk_robinson> sudo ndiswrapper -m
<mint3> all = as
<Lunie2ns> ok
<myk_robinson> mint3: have a screenshot for you shortly
<mint3> ta myk
<myk_robinson> http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/4684/screenshotfig.jpg
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: echo 'ndiswrapper' | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<mint3> c00l mike
<mint3> what theme you got on ?
<myk_robinson> Dust
<mint3> i like the way you got the icons at the bottom?
<myk_robinson> that is Avant Window Navigator
<mint3> how do you mean ?
<mint3> its on gnome-look right ?
<myk_robinson> thats the name of the application, its in the repositories
<myk_robinson> just open up synaptic and search for avant
<mint3> ok let me try
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: where you at?
<myk_robinson> mint3: do you have desktop effects enabled?
<myk_robinson> they are needed for this app
<Lunie2ns> Did both of those myk
<mint3> they are set to normal i think myk_robinson
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: just a sec, need to get back to the note ;)
<myk_robinson> echo 'ENABLED=0' | sudo tee -a /etc/default/wpasupplicant
<Lunie2ns> ok
<mint3> myk_robinson - i downloaded/installed it via synaptics
<myk_robinson> jsut a sec, my daughter is going to bed
<mint3> how do i get to it?
<myk_robinson> she's so cute :)
<mint3> heh :)
<myk_robinson> mint3: press Alt+F2, then begin to type   avant   it should autocomplete, then press enter
<mint3> no nothing shows up, myk_robinson
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: put all this in the terminal at one time, then reboot at let me know if it still works:    http://pastebin.ca/1378547
<myk_robinson> mint: when you press Alt+F2, do you get a run command thingy?
<myk_robinson> the full command is avant-window-navigator
<mint3> yep
<mint3> i do
<myk_robinson> I have mine set to run on bootup
<myk_robinson> did the full command do it for you?
<mint3> nope
<mint3> oddly enough
<myk_robinson> please run the command in a full terminal, maybe it wil give some output as to why it is not running
<myk_robinson> this is weird being the one answering for a change
<mint3> says command not found
<tech0007> im on xubuntu, & I always get "fbsetbg: something went wrong while setting the wallpaper. run 'display ...blah blah from an exterm" this msg never goes away...any suggestion?
<myk_robinson> go back into synaptic and make sure the package avant-window-navigator is installed
<mint3> ok let me check synaptics
<mint3> yeah the box is checked next to "avant-window-navigator-data 0.3.2-0ubuntu1
<Rotund> nevermind
<myk_robinson> look specifically for avant-window-navigator,  it is a different package
<mint3> you`re right
<mint3> let me try that one
<Lunie2ns> ok myk imma reboot
<myk_robinson> it should grab quite a few other packages too
<mint3> its a theme right ?
<mint3> is that what it is ?
<myk_robinson> no, it is an application. It is just a dock bar similar to in Mac OSX
<myk_robinson> i use it instead of the default panel that runs the bottom
<myk_robinson> i have launchers for a few regularly used application, and it also expands and shows icons for running apps
<mint3> sweet
<zed> anyone tried amsn on 9.04 beta ?
<zed> wont sign in for me
<mint3> yes
<myk_robinson> mint3: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avant_window_navigator
<mint3> works fine
<Lunie2ns> thats what im using lol
<myk_robinson> zed: have you tried Pidgin? It should work for msn
<zed> nooo i want my amsn
<myk_robinson> mint3: use the manager to set up your launchers
<zed> other people are reporting the same prob as me
<zed> just thought id ask incase you guys had some fix
<myk_robinson> zed: sorry, never used it myself
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: the laptop back up yet?
<Lunie2ns> myk_robinson ok it rebooted and it connected
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: nice. Enjoy the wifi!
<Lunie2ns> is there anyway to get rid of it asking for the key password?
<myk_robinson> it keeps asking for it? it should remember it
<Lunie2ns> not the one for the router..but for the umm..whats it called...idunno..i forget ill ahve to restart again lol
<Lunie2ns> it was a password  i had to make for the list when i put in a wep password
<myk_robinson> right click Network Manager, choose "edit connections" and edit your wireless settings for that particular ssid
<Lunie2ns> ok its the access to keyring
<myk_robinson> yeah
<Lunie2ns> thats the box  iwanna rid of and the password
<myk_robinson> oh, you should only need that once.
<myk_robinson> i just use my login password
<Lunie2ns> ok
<Lunie2ns> i just made it test lol
<Lunie2ns> so next time it shouldnt ask??
<myk_robinson> right
<myk_robinson> i think the keyring is for it to store paswords for you
<Lunie2ns> ok
<Lunie2ns> brb
<Lunie2ns> thanks a lot too btw
<myk_robinson> no problem, been there
<myk_robinson> that's why i still had my notes on it :)
<myk_robinson> i like to document stuff after i figure it out
<Lunie2ns> oh and before i got..i downloaded a game to try out..its bz2 file...do i just go to the directory and sudo apt-install ***.bz2 or whatever to install?
<Lunie2ns> got = go..ill be back in 5
<myk_robinson> what game?
<myk_robinson> mint3: whassup?
<Lunie2ns> secondlife lol..met my fiance on it
<mint3> hey myk
<mint3> i was playing with avant
<mint3> its decent
<monkeyb> are there any docs on upgrading to jaunty via apt-get? I want to just download the packages now, then run the upgrade at the end of day
<myk_robinson> default is not so hot, but after you customize it and set your widow minimization animation to "magic lamp", its pretty sweet
<Lunie2ns> myk_robinson http://secondlife.com/support/downloads.php for your reference...lol..and brb
<mint3> oh yeah
<mint3> this is decent i do like it
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: place the file in a folder and extract it first. I recommend a logical structure for file storage, like   /home/user/Downloads/SecondLife
<danbhfive> monkeyb: you could use the alternate cd
<myk_robinson> mint3: if you want to keep it and have it launch automatically, just add it as a startup app in   System-->Preferences-->Startup Applications    you may also wish to delete the normal bottom panel
<mint3> yeah done that
<myk_robinson> I set my AWN to auto hide as well, so it doesnt cover my windows, but pops up if i move the moue down
<myk_robinson> mouse
<mint3> o i see
<mint3> let me do that then
<mint3> think i screwed up the size, cant i change back to default ?
<danbhfive> monkeyb: just download the cd, mount it, and then run the upgrade, per directions.  (and yes, I know that's not apt-get, but I've done the apt-get way, and its just harder)
<myk_robinson> mint3: explain
<myk_robinson> the bar expands automatically as applications are added.  Did you make it too wide or something?
<mint3> ah right
<mint3> cos its gone close to my taskbar, which i intend to get rid of now
<monkeyb> danbhfive: fair enough. whatever works
<monkeyb> thanks
<myk_robinson> under Bar Appearance, I have:   3D look, rounded corners, 45, 48, 10
<mint3> thats the 1
<mint3> which icon effex u using myk
<myk_robinson> classic
<myk_robinson> try out some others, jus see what you like. Zoom is pretty cool.
<myk_robinson> mint3: you up for some really cool customizations?
<mint3> sure am
<myk_robinson> just a sec, lemme get some package names for you
<mint3> ta
<myk_robinson> install simple-ccsm, compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported, and compizconfig-settings-manager
<mint3> what do they do
<myk_robinson> you'll see very soon. Some awesome animations and eyecandy type stuff
<myk_robinson> you gotta see the Magic Lamp effect
<mint3> ah man ur tempting me
<mint3> ok synaptics yes ?
<myk_robinson> yes
<Lunie2ns> myk_robinson back...ok made a folder called downloads under /home
<mint3> ok done downloading/install simple-ccsm
<myk_robinson> mint3: be sure to get the other packages too. You can check them all in one run
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: this is up to you, but if you wanna be like Myk :) make a directory inside Downloads for Secondlife
<myk_robinson> a place for everything, and everything in its place
<Lunie2ns> did that
<myk_robinson> then extract the tarball inside that directory.
<Lunie2ns> did that
<mint3> ok myk_robinson
<myk_robinson> can you pastebin the contents of that folder?
<mint3> done them all
<mint3> what now ?
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: in terminal and from that directory, paste the results of      ls
<Lunie2ns> umm maybe this would be easier if i came on irc in linux computer now its online
<Lunie2ns> is there irc program on here already?
<myk_robinson> mint3: Click on System-->Pidgin
<myk_robinson> sorry
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: Pidgin
<mint3> pidgin is alright, Lunie2ns
<mint3> or xchat whichever . i use xchat
<myk_robinson> mint3: System--Preferences-->CompizConfig Settings Manager
<myk_robinson> Lunie2ns: my wife is sitting here as I type.. She just informed me as to what your name is.. Clever, i didnt catch that before :)
<myk_robinson> mint3: you got the configuration manager up?
<mint3> ok
<mint3> yep
<myk_robinson> scroll down to Effects and click on Animations. Not the check box, but the word
<mint3> ok on there
<myk_robinson> mint3: click on "Minimize Action"
<mint3> ok wow which one u got
<myk_robinson> under animation selection, in the white box, doubleclick whatever is there and change it to "Magic Lamp"
<myk_robinson> it should be just under "minimize effect"
<lunie2ns-linux> myk_robinson:  http://pastebin.com/m6e43d626
<mint3> haha sweet
<mint3> i like it
<myk_robinson> lunie2ns-linux: back in the window manager, right click on "secondlife", provided it is a file and not a folder. Check the preferences and select "make it executable" or something like that
<myk_robinson> mint3: i gotta get going. See me in private chat for just a sec before I leave
<DanaG> Argh... no audio in Wine.
<DanaG> err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"winealsa.drv": /usr/bin/../lib32/wine/winealsa.drv.so: symbol snd_pcm_forward, version ALSA_0.9.0rc8 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<lunie2ns-linux> hmm
<lunie2ns-linux> myk_robinson: dont see that
<myk_robinson> what type of icon is "secondlife"?
<lunie2ns-linux> has a little diamond
<myk_robinson> sorry, lunie2ns-linux, i gotta get going. Its late here
<myk_robinson> anyone able to take my place on this one?
<myk_robinson> lunie2ns-linux: its not a folder, is it?
<lunie2ns-linux> myk_robinson:  ok should there be a file somewhere in there that will let me make executable...?
<lunie2ns-linux> myk_robinson:  no it isnt
<myk_robinson> if not, try in terminal    ./secondlife
<myk_robinson> that option should be under "Permissions" if you right click the file and secelt properties
<myk_robinson> "allow executing file as a program"
<lunie2ns-linux> ok ./secondlife seems to be doing something
<myk_robinson> alright. I gotta go, maybe i'll see you around
<myk_robinson> goodnight, all
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys whats the package i have to install in 9.04 to get the opensource ati catalyst drivers?
<jscinoz_> ForzaPalermo: the radeon driver or radeonhd?
<ForzaPalermo> i dont know
<ForzaPalermo> all i know is the propriotory driver doesnt work
<ForzaPalermo> and i was reading that in the beta, the open source one works great
<jscinoz_> ForzaPalermo: what is your card?
<ForzaPalermo> but i cant find the name anyware
<ForzaPalermo> radeon 3200hd
<ForzaPalermo> but it says its in the repos
<ForzaPalermo> for fglrx
<jscinoz_> ForzaPalermo: there are two opensource drivers, radeon and radeonhd, they are in packages xserver-xorg-video-radeon and xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<jscinoz_> ForzaPalermo: fglrx isnt open source
<jscinoz_> ForzaPalermo: radeon and radeonhd are the two open source ati drivers
<damnubuntu> you guys hear about the conficker worm. Im glad im not using windows.
<ForzaPalermo> he current ATI on Linux is a 9.4 beta.  (Installable from the repositories.)
<ForzaPalermo> so do any of those include catalyst?
<ForzaPalermo> basically from what im reading... if you install 9.04 beta from scratch, ati now works out of the box
<ForzaPalermo> i just updated from the alpha
<billybigrigger> *facepalm*
<billybigrigger> shouldn't have bought this nvidia card :P
<jscinoz_> ForzaPalermo: ok its like this: there are 3 ati drivers: radeon, radeonhd, fglrx. radeon and radeonhd are both open source, fglrx is closed source. use the driver which works best with your card
<ForzaPalermo> When it comes to the X.Org side it is shipping with X Server 1.6 and the stabilized version of Mesa 7.3. Specifically in regards to the ATI Linux graphics, it will be shipping with an updated xf86-video-ati driver by default and Catalyst 9.4 will be an option for the user (in fact, right now Ubuntu 9.04 is using an unreleased driver)
<jscinoz_> ForzaPalermo: what is it you actually want to do?
<ForzaPalermo> get my gfx card working in jaunty
<jscinoz_> ForzaPalermo: install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd and add this to xorg.conf in the device section: Driver "radeonhd"
<lunie2ns-linux> How do i get youtube and stuff working with 9.04, anyone?
<lunie2ns-linux> i installed latest flash player...
<ForzaPalermo> that has 3d accelleration?
<jscinoz_> ForzaPalermo: yes, but if its not good enoguh, also try the radeon driver in package xserver-xorg-driver-radeon and modify the driver line in your xorg.conf to radeon instead of radeonhd
<DanaG> damn nvidia 96 just segfaults Xorg.
<ForzaPalermo> and what is all that talk about what i just pasted up top
<DanaG> radeon is better than radeonhd, actually.
<jscinoz_> DanaG: oh?
<DanaG> Radeonhd seems to be not very active:]
<ForzaPalermo> about open source, yet having catalyst?
<DanaG> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-ati
<DanaG> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-radeonhd
<ForzaPalermo> will installing either of radeon or radeonhd, install catalyst as well?
<jscinoz_> ForzaPalermo: is catalyst their control panel thing?
<ForzaPalermo> yes
<jscinoz_> ForzaPalermo: if so, no, you need to use fglrx for that, and fglrx isnt as good as radeon
<jscinoz_> ForzaPalermo: what is it you need in Catalyst?
<ForzaPalermo> nothing
<ForzaPalermo> im just reading
<DanaG> HD3200... what actual chip is that?
<ForzaPalermo> and i just dont know how its possible
<ForzaPalermo> what i pasted up top
<jscinoz_> ForzaPalermo: to the best of my knowledge, its best to use radeon since it apparently is better than radeonhd, and last i heard fglrx is pretty crappy
<ghindo> Is UXA stability expected to increase throughout the Jaunty lifespan, or will we have to wait for Karmic?
<ForzaPalermo> does radeon support hdmi, and audio over hdmi?
<DanaG> you can ask about the hd3200 in #radeon
<DanaG> oddly enough, it seems radeonhd is the one that does hdmi audio.
<ForzaPalermo> haha i cant win :)
<DanaG> ... but radeon does tear-free video.
<DanaG> I wish they'd just friggin' merge the two.
<ForzaPalermo> ok well i will add a line for driver under device and make it radeonhd for now
<ForzaPalermo> and test it out
<jscinoz_> ForzaPalermo: i dont know, as in $radeon as DanaG suggested
<ForzaPalermo> hopefully it works
<jscinoz_> DanaG: merge radeon and radeonhd? i still dont get why they are separate
<DanaG> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=https%3A%2F%2Fbugs.launchpad.net%2Fubuntu%2F%2Bsource%2Flinux%2F%2Bbug%2F284319&ei=s9_SSe3fLJ3utQOhq-nzCw&usg=AFQjCNFEwVPPa3z7-dMOU_3W1EUf8ByBRA&sig2=bYLXJADOpKbArCMaQQEgBw
<DanaG> er, wait, damn googlified link.
<DanaG> random link to an issue I have.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<jscinoz_> hmm
<jscinoz_> Is vmbuilder broken for anyone else?
<jscinoz_> mine dies at "I: Extracting perl-base" with just the error "stderr: " nothing else is printed
<ForzaPalermo> i found the catalyst package
<ForzaPalermo> fglrx-amdcccle
<ForzaPalermo> afer doing some more reading
<ForzaPalermo> but fglrx is not open source
<jscinoz_> ForzaPalermo: use the radeon driver
<thiebaude> anyone heard of Xlib: extension"Generic Event Extension" missing on display" :0.0".?
<ForzaPalermo> will do
<ForzaPalermo> ok later guys
<ForzaPalermo> thanks for helop
<billybigrigger> umm....what is the default perms for my user's ~/ ???
<billybigrigger> for some reason i get a wierd error upon login stating there's wrong permissions to .dmrc and my ~/ should not have write permissions to anyone else, so i looked into it and ~/ is 777
<jscinoz_> billybigrigger: shoud be owned by user:user, and, probably 750 or 700
<jscinoz_> not sure though
<billybigrigger> whats yours?
<jscinoz_> billybigrigger: one moment
<jscinoz_> billybigrigger: ~/ = 751, ~/.dmrc = 600
<billybigrigger> seems to be fixed now, thanks
<billybigrigger> hah, warner bros bought thepirateboy lmfao
<billybigrigger> sorry for the offtopic
<billybigrigger> ahh shoot, tis aprils fools in some places already eh? haha
<BluesKaj> yeah, the Conficker C is about to launch ...or is it a great big april fools joke ? :)
<billybigrigger> haha dunno
<billybigrigger> i found it wierd that they were advertising it here in local newspapers a couple weeks ago
<billybigrigger> very well could be a hoax
<BluesKaj> we have 6 other windows/vista machines in this house , so I'm not real concerned but i'll be checking them closely
<BluesKaj> my wife'sdesktop , daughter's desktop and laptop and the grandchildren's laptops.. I'm the only linux user
<BluesKaj> anyway it's sacktime for me ..after midnight here
<danbeck> easy to test
<danbeck> it reports if it
<danbeck> if its infected
<danbeck> check the nmap site  The latest beta has support for detection
<danbeck> easy to use and you dont have to install some shithole av/spyware scanner
<frybye> Hi - running efax-gtk in jaunty - where are the sent fax files saved and/or in what format??
<BluesKaj> we have uptodate antivirus and FW and spybots ...what more can one do besides surf carefully etc
<danbeck> not facking use IE for one
<danbeck> jebus people are sheep
<BluesKaj> all FF users here
<danbeck> yah
<danbeck> Honestly, I prefer safari 4on my mac
<DanaG> NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 9, Channel 00000000 Instance 00002107 status 0000001d
<BluesKaj> anyway it's late, night folks
<frybye> efax-gtk says it will print sent faxes with lpr but when trying to do this it says no target defind for lpr??
<DanaG> hah: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/nouveau/xf86-video-nouveau/commit/?id=95bff61597ddf21d6415b40759258802a5f42150   -- probably a result of my testing nouveau on the decapitated laptop, and then commenting about it in #nouveau.
<Riesh> will the newer nvidia driver (180.44) be in the repositories of jaunty?
<J-_> Should I updated, and upgrade KDE in Jaunty. Will I be affected with the not working wifi? I'm sure that depends on the wifi card, but I heard someone complaining about their wireless card not working earlier.
<tj83> hi all quick question... in previous versions for system-prefs-remote desktop.... there you could define the listening port for vnc.... where is this specification made now? is there a config file?
<bluefoxicy> why the FUCK is my disk I/O coming out MY SOUND CARD?!
<bluefoxicy> what the HELL did you people do?!
 * bluefoxicy listens to disk clickclickclick in time with MASSIVE STATIC coming out his speakers >:O
<bluefoxicy> or is it CPU usage?
<tj83> my sound is ok on 3 boxes bluefoxicy
<dtchen> or perhaps it's hardware.
<bluefoxicy> dtchen:  I just rebooted into a new kernel upgrade and it started happening.
<dtchen> NOTHING has changed in linux to effect such a change
<dtchen> from what to what?
<bluefoxicy> 2.6.28-10  to 2.6.28-11
<tj83> | JAUNTY RELEASE HAS BEEN DELAYED TO AUGUST DUE TO PROBLEMS? <---- is this true?
<dtchen> that's a crap-ton of changes
<dtchen> if you wish to prove it's a linux change, there's git-bisect over there
<bluefoxicy> great.
<bluefoxicy> I should have kept the last kernel.
<dtchen> honestly, the only change i've committed related to sound cannot possibly have make your "disk I/O [come] out [of your] SOUND CARD"
<dtchen> have made*
<bluefoxicy> dtchen:  lots of weird shit can happen in programming paths that have nothing to do with the programming paths that cause problems.  I can only report symptoms from here.
<maco> bluefoxicy: by the way, language
<maco> bluefoxicy: are you sure its not interference?
<dtchen> bluefoxicy: i doubt that aligning the hw_ptr will affect shielding.
<DanaG> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/nouveau/xf86-video-nouveau/commit/?id=95bff61597ddf21d6415b40759258802a5f42150   -- probably a result of my testing nouveau on the decapitated laptop, and then commenting about it in #nouveau.   Oh, how I love finding "edge cases" in things.
<bluefoxicy> dtchen:  most debugging is in the form of "oh damn that shouldn't happen, that can't be my fault *rolls back* .... uh.  *rolls forward* uh. ... okay what'd I do?"
<maco> like how cell phones make sepakers do silly things
<bluefoxicy> maco:  hah.  yeah I notice that a lot.
<maco> bluefoxicy: well if you have the cell phone issue, your speakers are obviously poorly shielded to begin with
<bluefoxicy> maco:  it's just it's coinciding with software changes :|
<afallenhope> hey I don't understand ufw.. I even installed gufw.. it's like they got the code backwards..
<afallenhope> sudo ufw default DENY
<bluefoxicy> maco:  I only notice that at work with dell speakers
<afallenhope> and then NOTHING works..
<tj83> can someone confim before mentioned question and try to answer my first?
<maco> afallenhope: ...and that's surprising?
<afallenhope> maco, it used to work before
<maco> afallenhope:  "nothing" inbound...are you saying that it affected outbound as well?
<afallenhope> maco, yeah
<maco> afallenhope: look at /etc/default/ufw
<afallenhope> okay.. there
<afallenhope> maco, OUT is ACCEPT
<afallenhope> OUTPUT = ACCEPT INPUT = DROP
<maco> and you can't traceroute or ping or anythng?
<afallenhope> well.. hold on
<afallenhope> maco, nope
<afallenhope> maco, nope
<afallenhope> maco, ?
<maco> afallenhope: i have the same settings. no problem here
<afallenhope> hmm
<afallenhope> should I flush ip tables and try again?
<maco> ufw disable && ufw enable ?
<bluefox_> okay it's not a kernel change...
<bluefox_> the constant click-click-puff sounds start a couple seconds after GDM comes up and end as soon as GDM closes
<bluefox_> switching to a text console doesn't cease the noise, so it's apparently not X playing with the video card...
 * bluefox_ wonders what else could be broke.
<afallenhope> maco, I can't set my INPUT  to drop
<afallenhope> or it'll jack up
<maco> what?
<maco> have you mucked with /etc/ufw/*.rules?
<afallenhope> no
<afallenhope> I'm not on NAT I'm on a DMZ
<afallenhope> I'm not on NAT I'm on a DMZ
<afallenhope> no one awake?
<DanaG> anyone else have lag in unminimizing windows with compiz?
<DanaG> For me, it lags for like 1 second.
<blackvd> What happened to firefox flash support on 64bit?
<topyli> or 32bit for that matter
<blackvd> i have no flash at all and when i click download it takes me to 32bit >.> pure genius
<Riesh> Kde 4.2.2 will come out today, will that go into Jaunty ? Or we have to wait until after the release for that ?
<topyli> Riesh: afaik jaunty is frozen, no new versions
<topyli> Riesh: after the release doubly so
<Riesh> topyli:  OK OK
<frybye> backvd - there is a 64bit native (alledegly alphe - but seems to be stable-) flash available from adobe.com
<frybye> btw - it is only for linux - none yet afaik for win...
<SwedeMike> but it works really well
<SwedeMike> haven't had any flash related trouble since I installed it
<frybye> SwedeMike: same here...
<frybye> oh - thats a good question - will the 64bit native flash have survived a update-manager -d from intrepid to jaunty.. or does one have to install again...
<frybye> ??
<frybye> eh - I sorta think this adobe thing is in some of the repos now or...? Cant check the pc now - I am elsewhere on a 32 bit installation..
<frybye> - of intrepid in fact..
<dtchen> if you installed it manually in ~/.mozilla/plugins, it will survive just fine
<frybye> oh cool - and good morning dtchen - am at work now so no point to get into audigy stuff... ;=)
<frybye> another ? - if i rem. rightly - sbdy was telling me here that update-manager -d should in fact not be used to do the distro update cos it is being discontinued or whatever.. but I see at ubuntu.com that is exactly the way they say one -should- do the update - and clue on this?
<frybye> (either way a bit late in my case - but I am just curious what the story is...?)
<dtchen> do-release-upgrade is useful
<frybye> and that is what is going to be used in future or ..?
<dtchen> it is the recommended procedure
<frybye> what is the main difference in the two methods..?
<dtchen> do-release-upgrade (well, upgrade-manager) contains logic to work around situations that apt-get and aptitude can't possibly know about
<dtchen> update-manager*
<frybye> dtchen: I beg to differ - on the ubuntu.com "try the beta toaday" site it says (only update-manager -d  )
<frybye> oh - so that is just two commands that use the same system or ..(if i understand you right?)
<dtchen> frybye: do-release-upgrade is the cli version
<frybye> "cli" -?
<dtchen> command-line (-only, no GUI)
<frybye> oh right.. i was not sure.. thought that was what you meant..
<frybye> but the underlying "gears and levers" are the same right?
<maco> frybye: yes
<armedking> Hello all, Sinds i been running 9.04 teamspeak has a huge echo ( 0.5 sec) i allmost sound robotic. Ventrilo tru wine does not give me this effect. I am using a headset so thats not what the echo comes from. i think it has something to do with pulse comming into play now. is there a way to forse teamspeak to use oss without pulse? just so i can try if that helps
<DanaG> dtchen: why don't they put the do-release-upgrade stuff in the packages that need it?
<dtchen> DanaG: it's not expressable
<DanaG> No way to detect "previous version is Jaunty"?  Or the "reason" is not expressable?
<dtchen> DanaG: prime example: there's no way to tell apt that flashplugin-nonfree needs to be purged and reinstalled upon a distribution upgrade
<grodius> Hi, im running a macbook on jaunty, trying to get compiz to work.
<Persi> hi there, new xubuntu is REALLY slow on my two core 2gb laptop, is it temporary
<Persi> '?
<Persi> is it worth it to wait a few weeks or should I roll back?
<Persi> no help? :`(
<QPrime> Persi: what in particular is slow?
<BBHoss> Persi: are you using x 1.6
<BBHoss> IMO that was a bad decision as my laptop runs much slower too, with an integrated intel gfx (worked great in 8.10)
<Persi> whats x1.6? I guess its called response time
<Persi> even tab switching in firefox
<SeViLLa> hey did anyone else lose graphic driver support for ati
<dtchen> X.Org server ABI version 1.6.
<Persi> well no idea I just have latest updates from synaptic
<SeViLLa>  gdm crashes
<QPrime> Persi: there were lots of changes to xorg 1.6  many video drivers are lagging behind.
<QPrime> Persi: what video card?
<Persi> dell 1525, gotta take a look
<Persi> Video: Intel Integrated Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
<SeViLLa> dell 600m ati rv250 firegl
<Persi> is this one particularly lagging?
<grodius> Hey, i'm using an intel internal gfx chip on a macbook
<grodius> Hey, i'm using an intel internal gfx chip on a macbooko get compiz running
<BBHoss> Persi: i think thats the one i have
<BBHoss> and yes, it lags
<QPrime> Persi: I've used Ubuntu jaunty on an RV250 based laptop with no issues.
<BBHoss> for something thats supposed to come out in a few weeks, it sure is preforming shitty
<Persi> I see, so will it be here by the time of the release?
<Persi> ok cool thanks
<Persi> see ya
<BBHoss> why break compatibility just for peace of mind
<BBHoss> pisses me off quite a bit
<QPrime> the Xorg changes?
<BBHoss> yes
<SeViLLa> QPrime: so what do think the problem is
<BBHoss> maybe for gentoo it would be ok, but not ubuntu, i want it to just work
<QPrime> there are lots of very good things coming down the line with those changes.
<BBHoss> i cant even watch flash videos full screen
<BBHoss> because it lags so bad
<cwillu_clone> the xorg abi changes consistently every release, it's how we make forward progress there.  And every release, ati waits until the week before we release (i.e., months after the xorg release) to release a _beta_ of their driver
<QPrime> BBHoss: patience is a virture when dealing with new releases... if you need 'just works' then stick with older releases.
<BBHoss> but why break something so major
<BBHoss> im not talking ati, they have always blown
<SeViLLa> QPrime: could you pastbin your xorg.conf for the ati rv250 on jaunty so i could compare the files
<BBHoss> but intels graphics have been fine for 2d, but all the sudden i cant watch fucking flash videos
<QPrime> SeViLLa: you have gdm crashes?
<cwillu_clone> BBHoss, calm down
<remu> I just installed gwibber (tried from both the regular repos as well as the gwibber team's PPA) and it keeps crashing from both sources. Heres the output from gwibber 0.80 (the version from the Jaunty repos): http://pastebin.com/d49dacd6e
<SeViLLa> QPrime: yes i am using a login shell
<BBHoss> im plenty calm, just makes no sense to do something like this.  if everyone has a bad experience "lets go back to windows, linux suxors"
<QPrime> SeViLLa: with my RV250 i didnt need an xorg.conf (for the first time ever)  autoconfigure was perfect.
<QPrime> SeViLLa: have you tried just letting X auto-configure?
<SeViLLa> QPrime: that is funny cause mine did work
<cwillu_clone> BBHoss, your using a prerelease, and you expect things not to be broken?  The entire point of the process is to find the stuff that's broken so it can be fixed before it's released
<BBHoss> yeah but the release is in like 2 weeks isnt it
<BBHoss> is it going to be fixed in that amount of time
<BBHoss> doubtful
<cwillu_clone> If you don't want things to change ever, stick with a lts-release, that's what they're for
<BBHoss> isnt 9.04 going to be an lts release
<QPrime> BBHoss: nope!
<cwillu_clone> BBHoss, have you even posted a bug yet?
<SeViLLa> QPrime: yes i couldnt detect anything
<BBHoss> no, i figured it was a known issue since it says so on the beta page
<SeViLLa> QPrime: even now if i try to startx it crashes and i have to reboot
<QPrime> SeViLLa: what pc?  (make/model)
<cwillu_clone> so, you really have no idea what's going on then, do you?
<cwillu_clone> there's extensive work being done on the related bugs
<cwillu_clone> it probably _will_ be fixed before the release
<BBHoss> i would hope so
<topyli> hmm the indicator applet forgets running apps
<cwillu_clone> btw, try accelmethod "uxa" in your xorg.conf file
<BBHoss> i don't have time to browse launchpad all day
<SeViLLa> QPrime: dell 600m ati radeon rv250 firegl
<RAOF> BBHoss: There's not much that we can do about performance regressions when upstream is breaking things, sadly.  Turning on the UXA accel method might get you good performance, though.
<BBHoss> RAOF: UXA?
<cwillu_clone> BBHoss, then don't run the beta's, you're just leaching off the community :(
<BBHoss> you don't want my feedback?
<RAOF> BBHoss: The shiny new acceleration method that is the main reason EXA sucks for you. :(
<topyli> BBHoss: that's not "feedback"
<BBHoss> oh yeah, firefox crashes all the time too while im at it
<cwillu_clone> you just said you don't want to give feedback (irc isn't helping)
<QPrime> man xorg.conf and man ati (that will get you started)
<cwillu_clone> BBHoss, launchpad is how you give useful feedback
<RAOF> BBHoss: Among other things it enables DRI2, which is hugely awesome.  The only problem is that it's a little too unstable to be used by default.
<dtchen> (cf. ubuntu-bug)
<SeViLLa> QPrime: its was working fine with 8.04, had to boot in low graphics mode, and nothing for jaunty
<BBHoss> well when i report a crash and it shows 15 other bugs that are the same issue, what am i to do?
<BBHoss> RAOF: thats my point
<cwillu_clone> BBHoss, read the bugs that are the same issue, there's probably work-arounds and test packages, and if there aren't, then it may be because of a lack of information about the bug, which you can help with
<topyli> BBHoss: if you find bugs, you fix them of course! :)
<cwillu_clone> I mean, you can't ignore the process completely, and then complain that you don't think the process is going to work
<BBHoss> i thought X.04 releases were LTS
<topyli> no
<cwillu_clone> every two years
<QPrime> SeViLLa: what's the output of lspci | grep VGA
<cwillu_clone> only 6.06 and 8.04 so far
<afallenhope> is there a way of stopping xchat, and the package manager / updater thing from starting up on reboot?
<RAOF> BBHoss: No... your point is that EXA is slow, not that UXA is unstable.  UXA _might_ work very well for you; it varies card-to-card.
<BBHoss> RAOF: ok i misunderstood you
<QPrime> BBHoss: it really is a community process... the fact that you are in an irc channel and talking is a start... but its not the end if you want to help.
<SeViLLa> QPrime: 1:00 VGA compatible controlers the just my graphcs card
<QPrime> SeViLLa: paste just that line in the channel
<afallenhope> is there a way of stopping xchat, and the package manager / updater thing from starting up on reboot?
<sparr> anyone have a quick workaround for the vfat module issue(s)?
<SeViLLa> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller ATI Technologies INC Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev2)
<SeViLLa> QPrime:  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller ATI Technologies INC Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev2)
<QPrime> SeViLLa: ok, just wanted to be sure.
<QPrime> SeViLLa: you get the same thing with or without an xorg.conf file?
<sparr> Is anyone else unable to mount vfat devices (or load the vfat module at all) in jaunty for the past ~2 weeks?  I'd like some confirmation before I report a bug.
<SeViLLa> QPrime: yes
<QPrime> SeViLLa: hard lock or can you switch to a vty?
<SeViLLa> QPrime: if try to boot the gdm it hard locks
<BBHoss> it seems setting Accelmethod to UXA helps the problem
<SeViLLa> QPrime: im using my system right now and its fine if its just a login
<BBHoss> its about like it was in 8.10
<afallenhope> is there a way of stopping xchat, and the package manager / updater thing from starting up on reboot?
<ghindo> afallenhope: Should be.  You using GNOME?
<afallenhope> is there a way of stopping xchat, and the package manager / updater thing from starting up on reboot?
<afallenhope> oops
<afallenhope> xfce4
<QPrime> SeViLLa: when did this start? are you using a fresh install of Jaunty beta?  did it break after an update?
<SeViLLa> QPrime: it broke after an update
<QPrime> SeViLLaL: tried booting with a prior kernel?
<afallenhope> ghindo, xfce4 i checked the session manager thing xchat's not in there
<SeViLLa> QPrime: i tried that and i get the same thing
<BBHoss> so when its btrfs going to be up to par with zfs, so i can quit wasting time with solaris :)
<QPrime> SeViLLa: time to look at launchpad and see if there any any reports.  of if their are big(ger) brains in the channel with the info already... speak! ;)
<cwillu_clone> BBHoss, probably another year or so :p
<BBHoss> cwillu_clone: you really think so?
<sparr> I just realized I have been running with no swap for months :(
<cwillu_clone> well, define par :p
<BBHoss> stable, raidz-type stuff,
<cwillu_clone> between lvm and early btrfs, I wouldn't be surprised to see 'everyday feature' parity really quickely
<QPrime> SeViLLa: I know there was a minor nouveau snafu that was quickly pointed out by one of the channel gurus.  there may be an (separate) ati issue as well.
<BBHoss> cwillu_clone: does btrfs take the zfs approach to volume management, or does it stick with the lvm one
<BBHoss> where you have different drives etc
<BBHoss> instead of having pools
<SeViLLa> QPrime: ok thanks for your help though, i dont mind using the login shell for now i use the cli most of the time anyway
<cwillu_clone> I believe they're taking the zfs approach, but I don't know for sure
<SeViLLa> QPrime: i also have a knoppix dvd and another desktop with hardy on it working just fine
<QPrime> SeViLLa: np.  sorry I couldn't be more help :(  Between launchpad and the channel you should get some satisfaction soon tho.
<QPrime> BBHoss: so you sound a little happier!  see... its all flowers and sunshine in the end ;)
<BBHoss> QPrime: yeah i guess so
 * cwillu_clone huggles BBHoss 
 * QPrime sprinkles rainbow stars around the channel
<QPrime> Just make sure you have your pitchfork ready when they come to take your FLOSS software from you >:
<BBHoss> oh i have far more than pitchforks
<BBHoss> i am the oomkiller you know
 * QPrime believes BBHoss
<coz_> hey guys I just noticed that images are not displayed on the desktop is that already known?
<BBHoss> images?
<coz_> thumbnials
<BBHoss> hmm dunno
<BBHoss> lemme check my laptop
<coz_> svg is not  shown and a png image  doesn even show up and this is a clean install
<coz_> but they show up in nautilus
<coz_> oops  after opening ~Desktop they are now on the desktop  ... mm curious :)
<coz_> howver   they dont show up if I move them to the desktop    until I open nautilus/ and open the Desktop folder
<BBHoss> hmm interesting
<coz_> BBHoss,  are you seeing the same thing?
<BBHoss> i dont have any png or svg images to test
<BBHoss> they work fine in nautilus though
<coz_> oh  sure you do
<coz_> /usr/share/pixmaps
<coz_> copy paste
<coz_> BBHoss, yes in nautilus they  show up fine
<coz_> or /usr/share/icons :)
<BBHoss> yeah but you said after you looked at them with nautilus they worked right
<cwillu_clone> coz_, it's not just the thumbnailing catching up is it?
<jussi01> egonw: why do you even have pulse installed on kubuntu=?
<coz_> BBHoss,  well after opening nautilus and the Desktop folder yes
<BBHoss> oh ok
<BBHoss> well i guess i can try it
<coz_> cwillu_clone, no I had an svg on the desktop for about an hour and  it didnt show up until I opened nautilus and then the desktop folder
<egonw> jussi01: good point... no clue... must have been installed as dep, maybe?
<cwillu_clone> jussi01, pulseaudio is still used on kubuntu afaik?
<jussi01> cwillu_clone: no
<jussi01> we have phonon
<egonw> jussi01: should I remove?
<egonw> jussi01: ok, will try that
<jussi01> egonw: likely, I had it installed for some reason, removed and now works well
<BBHoss> coz_: works fine for me
<BBHoss> copy/paste or cp from terminal
<coz_> BBHoss,  ok I will look into this thanks
<BBHoss> it did take a few secs to generate for the svg
<coz_> BBHoss,  ok mm  mine was on the desktop for   an hour  but ok  thanks :)
<marlun> Is it possible to update a test server from ubuntu 8.10 to the jaunty beta with aptitude? I tested "apitutde dist-upgrade" but only got a few packages so it doesn't seem to work.
<marlun> upgrade
<BUGabundo> marlun: better use update-manager
<BUGabundo> $ do-release-upgrade -d
<mifritscher> hi
<mifritscher> is that normal in powertop:   76,0% (1525,3)      <Kernel IPI> : Rescheduling interrupts ?!
<marlun> BUGabundo: thanks :) wonder if I should do it over ssh or wait till I get home.
<mifritscher> almost idle x61 with a i965, only tracker-index is running
<mifritscher> but this happens if tracker-index is suspending, too
<mifritscher> I use already uxa
<BUGabundo> marlun: usually it helps if you have another way to access the machine! it will apply updates to Network Manager and require reboot
<BUGabundo> mifritscher: do you have compiz?
<ikonia> BUGabundo: apologies, I'd left a ban on your old IP address in place.
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> no matter!
<BUGabundo> havent been there in a while
<BUGabundo> and again those are dyn IPs
<BUGabundo> hope it wasn't any new ubuntu user trying jaunty
<BUGabundo> eheh ikonia
<ikonia> doubtful
<Ademan> anyone else having issues with youtube videos and the new flashplugin-nonfree ?
<joneskoo> any idea why after plugging in A-Link 3GU USB 3G modem the task bar gets filled with "Starting file manager..."
<joneskoo> also in dmesg I see nautilus[4799]: segfault at 2882008 ip 00007f5a1b183641 ...
<BUGabundo> joneskoo: are you running as ROOT?
<BUGabundo> 2 guys asked that last week
<joneskoo> no, I'm running as the default user created during install
<BUGabundo> but were using VMs
<BUGabundo> I reprocuded that, but when running as ROOT
<joneskoo> I'm using native install on Macbook, just plain default install
<BUGabundo> please file a bug
<BUGabundo>  $ apport-cli -fp nautilus
<BUGabundo> should do it!
<BUGabundo> and attach the logs where you see that
<BUGabundo> then ping seb128 on #ubuntu-devel
<topyli> Ademan: yep. no sound, very jittery video
<joneskoo> he, name or service not known
<joneskoo> perhaps I need to first connect with a working connection before sending :)
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<BUGabundo> it helps
<BUGabundo> and having a LP account too
<topyli> sounds to me like udev treats it as a block device, not a modem
<joneskoo> likely
<topyli> not a nautilus bug in that case
<joneskoo> topyli: also USB serial doesn't recognize the modem
<joneskoo> topyli: nautilus segfaulting is some kind of a bug
<topyli> well yes
<BUGabundo> humm the 3G modem is more like a NM bug
<BUGabundo> better look at lp for similar bugs too
<joneskoo> I think the problem with 3G modem is that the usb serial driver doesn't recognize it
<BUGabundo> and even make that bug a 2 tasks one
<BUGabundo> asac: any known  A-Link 3GU USB 3G bug?
<topyli> dunno, i don't think NM sees a modem in the first place, so why would it do anything
<joneskoo> NM doesn't see it
<joneskoo> on debian it seems to work if I modprobe usbserial vendor=.... product=..... and _EJECT_ the cd-rom drive that it creates
<BUGabundo> lshal -vv
<BUGabundo> helps
<joneskoo> one of those 3G sticks that comes with drivers on "CD" drive
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> then it needs a abit of love to ignore the storages
<BUGabundo> its a driver prob, aka kernel bug
<topyli> a clever udev rule should take care of it
<Ademan> topyli: hrm, i actually don't have that, it's that the flash player can't seem to find the actual videos, and i end up with a message "sorry this video is no longer available", except I have it for every video, even ones I *know* are ok.  I put up with it for a bit but I've noticed it on other swf + flv based sites too...
<joneskoo> so what should I really report now?
<joneskoo> I'll sum up the individual problems
<joneskoo> 1) nautilus floods the task bar (known issue? lots of tickets like it) 2) the 3G modem "CD" drive has to be ejected and isn't (usb mode switch) 3) usbserial doesn't recognize the modem even then
<joneskoo> where can I add usbserial module parameters since it's not called usbserial or isn't a module on 9.04?
<topyli> sounds like at least two bugs, nautilus and udev
<joneskoo> I think the first issue would go away if usb mode switch worked - then it would be just a non-working 3G stick
<joneskoo> of course the segfaulting might re-occur with some other condition
<nandemonai> That nautilus issue has been fixed as far as I know.
<nandemonai> After updates it's no longer doing it here (vmware).
<joneskoo> nandemonai: I just updated minutes ago
<topyli> joneskoo: udev/hal actually, i don't know which
<joneskoo> aha. more updates coming
<joneskoo> topyli: does that handle usbserial recognizing it should handle the device?
<topyli> no idea joneskoo, one would only hope it would recognize it when hal tells it "here, have a modem"
<topyli> perhaps better to file too many bugs than two few :)
<joneskoo> hm. I have to do some things but I'll try to file some  bugs later. perhaps someone will be able to verify if they make any sense after I'm done later today
<cwillu_clone> bug #352971
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 352971 in ubuntu "People download and install 9.04 pre-release without a proper understanding of what constitutes a 'production environment'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/352971
<BUGabundo> eeheheheheheeheheh
<cwillu_clone> was just about to poke you :)
<BUGabundo> cwillu_clone: best bug ever (after #1)
<BUGabundo> let me RT that
<cwillu_clone> (that's not an april fools bug :p)
<cwillu_clone> I fear I may have chosen the wrong day to file it :)
<BUGabundo> cwillu_clone: I keep refering ppl to release notes
<BUGabundo> and /topic
<cwillu_clone> heh, august :)
<cwillu_clone> 4 kernel compiles done, 8 more to go
<asac> BUGabundo: no. please open bug with complete syslog taken after reproducing whatever issue you have
<BUGabundo> asac: not me... it was joneskoo
<BUGabundo> joneskoo: you know what to do now
<BUGabundo> $ apport-cli -fp network-manager
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah. but please ensure that you run that right after reproducing
<asac> joneskoo: ^^
<joneskoo> ok
<asac> only then the right syslog is attached
 * topyli marks cwillu_clone's bug as "also affects me", subscribes
<asac> great
<joneskoo> asac: I don't think network manager sees the stick though
 * cwillu_clone thinks asac should file a bug on his faulty tab completion :p
 * cwillu_clone huggles topyli 
<joneskoo> asac: you think I should still file a bug on network-manager? usbserial doesn't recognize the usbid I guess
<asac> cwillu_clone: where did i show faulty tab completion?
<asac> the first message was for BUGabundo
<asac> ;)
<asac> and joneskoo ;)
<cwillu_clone> asac, you typed jone<tab> and it completed to BUGabundo :p
<asac> lol
<asac> joneskoo: please paste lshal output
<asac> e.g. install pastebinit and run
<asac> lshal | pastebinit -i -
<asac> ;)
<cwillu_clone> asac, lshal | pastebinit suffices, you don't need the -i -
<asac> is that new?
<cwillu_clone> think so
<asac> i always needed it ;)
 * asac feels old again
<cwillu_clone> echo test | pastebinit -> http://pastebin.com/f63687f7b
 * BUGabundo feels pastebin should come on ubuntu-base seed
<BUGabundo> cwillu_clone: that was a recent fix... I remember reading about it on changelog
 * cwillu_clone suggests filing a bug
 * BUGabundo subs to cwillu_clone bug #2
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<BUGabundo> great #2 is available! lets ask LP admins to rename yours! ehehe
<cwillu_clone> heh
 * cwillu_clone files a bug:  bug #352971 should be renamed to bug #2:  confirmed, wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 352971 in ubuntu "People download and install 9.04 pre-release without a proper understanding of what constitutes a 'production environment'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/352971
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
 * BUGabundo hides! /me runs may laptop as pre-alpha testing
<Le-Chuck_ITA> April's fool
<cwillu_clone> BUGabundo, I usually move my laptop over on the first or second alpha releases :)
<cwillu_clone> on the other hand, I have good nightly backups and no particular dependency on the machine
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all, does the "download album using bittorrent" button work for any of you in rhythmbox with jamendo?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> For me, it does nothing...
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no I was wrong... is that rhythmbox can have the current song unselected ... different bug :)
<cwillu_clone> Le-Chuck_ITA, almost as if it were a april fools hoax gone wrong?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> exactly
<BUGabundo> cwillu_clone: I go around A1. jaunty was just 2 weeks after ibex come out, 2 days after chain locks open
<Le-Chuck_ITA> there are bugs in the april fool too
<cwillu_clone> BUGabundo, ya, I just like waiting until there's something worthwhile, so I have some carrot to push me through the usual troubleshooting routine :)
<BUGabundo> I miss having updates
<BUGabundo> even beta freeza sucked!
<cwillu_clone> ya, but the day after was fun :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> does bittorrent absolutely not work when the incoming port is firewalled?
<cwillu_clone> no, it should still work, just slowly, and only to unfirewalled clients
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: mine works
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I see "receiving from 0 of 0 connected nodes - inactive"
<cwillu_clone> hmm
<Le-Chuck_ITA> don't understand the point
 * BUGabundo that reminds me... $ transmission
 * cwillu_clone wonders if preempt-force would fix the ext4 rm hang
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: it _is_ transmission :) bug #?
 * cwillu_clone runs a test cycle, git bisect good's, starts the next kernel build, and starts putting on clothes to go for a walk
 * cwillu_clone huggles dkms for keeping nvidia-glx-180 working through all this :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> cwillu_clone: btw what rm hang ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> cwillu_clone: you know... I am on ext4 :)
<cwillu_clone> bug #330824
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330824 in linux "Soft lockups (freezes) when deleting files from ext4 partitions on 2.6.28" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330824
<cwillu_clone> any mainline kernel works fine
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah
<cwillu_clone> I'm running a git bisect between mainline 2.6.28 and our 2.6.28-11.28
<Le-Chuck_ITA> can you reproduce it?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I guess so  :)
<cwillu_clone> yep :)
<cwillu_clone> some machines repro easier than others though
<cwillu_clone> I've got a script that'll hang my desktop every time, but won't hang my laptop unless I leave it running for hours
<cwillu_clone> however, a make clean in a kernel source tree will hang the laptop :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but then, all users of ext4 are at risk, why importance is still undecided?
<cwillu_clone> apparently it doesn't happen on 64bit machines, and on dual-core machines, it just hangs one processor for minutes at a time
<Le-Chuck_ITA> "just" :) But I have just one processor
<cwillu_clone> Le-Chuck_ITA, the inconsistency of reproduction, and the fact that we're not defaulting to ext4 yet
<cwillu_clone> Le-Chuck_ITA, dual core though?
<cwillu_clone> dual-core, afaik, it's just disruptive.  single-core, it hardlocks the machine :)
 * Le-Chuck_ITA realises he never looked in detail at its office machine
<cwillu_clone> Le-Chuck_ITA, does top show percentages for cpu usage, or just numbrs?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> percentages, but I don't think it's a dual core, let me check
<cwillu_clone> actually, even cat /proc/cpuinfo should show you
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz
<Le-Chuck_ITA> does it happen on single core too? I didn't get this from your previous comment
<cwillu_clone> single-core, it completely hangs the machine
<cwillu_clone> hence why I care so much :)
 * cwillu_clone only has single-core machines right now :(
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes but then it would be advisable not to run ext4 now
<cwillu_clone> makes bisecting loads of fun, let me tell you
<cwillu_clone> Le-Chuck_ITA, once I get it pinned down, we should be able to backport a fix pretty quickely
<cwillu_clone> I'm imagining before release
<Le-Chuck_ITA> cwillu_clone: subscribing to the report :)
<cwillu_clone> although I don't know that for a fact
<BUGabundo> "Carey Underwood is not an       active member of any Launchpad teams.     "
<Le-Chuck_ITA> guys, what does ctrl+alt+canc do in jaunty exactly ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> aaah
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but then why didn't I see the window
<cwillu_clone> ctrl-alt-canc?
<cwillu_clone> what's canc?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sorry
<Le-Chuck_ITA> that's italian for del
<cwillu_clone> pops up the shutdown dialog here
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes I now see, earlier I had pressed it and didn't see the dialog
<Le-Chuck_ITA> maybe it can come unfocused and in background
<Le-Chuck_ITA> that's a plain bug because it logs you out automatically... how I hate this
<cwillu_clone> c-a-backspace doesn't do anything, and alt-sysrq-k does most of what ctrl-alt-backspace used to do (kills everything on the current vterm)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no it's c-a-d
<Le-Chuck_ITA> delete
<cwillu_clone> heh, automatic shutdown in 60 seconds, eh?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah yes sorry too early in the morning
<Le-Chuck_ITA> cwillu_clone: yes I can say I hate it without remorse
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so would you please re-paste the link to the bug?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but it's a bug that the logout window is not sticky and always in foreground!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> don't you think so?
<cwillu_clone> bug #330824
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330824 in linux "Soft lockups (freezes) when deleting files from ext4 partitions on 2.6.28" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330824
<cwillu_clone> Le-Chuck_ITA, it throbs in the taskbar, isn't that enough?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hmm not quite, since I just didn't see it
<cwillu_clone> blinking "shutdown computer"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have a big monitor
<cwillu_clone> maybe a notify-osd message at the same time
<Le-Chuck_ITA> we disabled ctrl+alt+backspace because it can be hit by mistake but have a timeout for autologout
<Le-Chuck_ITA> why not just on the top?
<cwillu_clone> Le-Chuck_ITA, because then every app will start using the mechanism
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ?
<cwillu_clone> and then I'll have stupid programs popping up over my irc window because they think they're impotant
<Le-Chuck_ITA> well... but the logout window has always been special, remember the pretty buttons until gutsy?
<cwillu_clone> Le-Chuck_ITA, more importantly, if it pops up on top, you can accidently click a button immediately
<cwillu_clone> which I've done too many times
 * cwillu_clone cheers
<cwillu_clone> hang!
<asac> joneskoo: did you paste the lshal yet?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok but then... why the damn logout timeout! I think it's because the pop-up can get unnoticed :)
<cwillu_clone> Le-Chuck_ITA, well, it's the same popup timer for every shutdown'ish action, even if you click it from the menu
<BUGabundo> cwillu_clone: I filed a bug on those pop up winds
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: bug #
<BUGabundo> asking for them to not be clickalbe
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and cwillu_clone: previous bug # please :)
<BUGabundo> like firefox does for download
<cwillu_clone> bug #330824, for the last time :p
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330824 in linux "Soft lockups (freezes) when deleting files from ext4 partitions on 2.6.28" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330824
 * Le-Chuck_ITA OMG I should get a coffee
<cwillu_clone> unless you were referring to bug #352971
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 352971 in ubuntu "People download and install 9.04 pre-release without a proper understanding of what constitutes a 'production environment'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/352971
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I will subscribe to the bug and complain about wathever priority it has
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the last one I mean :)
<cwillu_clone> Le-Chuck_ITA, you could just set the priority yourself :p
<cwillu_clone> if they don't like it, they'll change it
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: don't know... one of the many I filed on OSD and notifications
<Le-Chuck_ITA> That's new!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: another thing: you mentioned that the problem with bittorrent at 0k reminded you of transmission
<cwillu_clone> Le-Chuck_ITA, which?  afaik, I've always been able to change priorities and the like
<BUGabundo> ah
<BUGabundo> I had to start it
<BUGabundo> 2 files downloading
<Le-Chuck_ITA> cwillu_clone: you know what: I was referring to "priority" but however there's more: firefox recovers its session automatically so I actually didn't need the bug#
<Le-Chuck_ITA> you all know what
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I need a coffee or two
<Le-Chuck_ITA> see you later
<BUGabundo> want 2 more bugs?
<BUGabundo> while I booted yesterday liveusb
<BUGabundo> brasero as a nice icon on the tray!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> cwillu_clone: however I can't set importance, are you a developer?
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: ask on #ubuntu-bugs
<Le-Chuck_ITA> "changeable only by a project maintainer or bug supervisor"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am just replying to cwillu_clone
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I knew that I can't change it
<tormod> to which package does "Clock preferences" (calendar/locations) belong?
<cwillu_clone> weird, no, I don't have any special privileges that I know about
<cwillu_clone> evolution-calendar I think
<tormod> actually it might be /usr/lib/gnome-panel/libclock-applet.so from gnome-panel
 * cwillu_clone goes for a walk
<frybye> what is this about Jaunty release delayed to August? - I sorta guess that that is only applicable on 1st April - right!?
<bazhang> it gets set back every time someone asks.
<frybye> bazhang: kooool!
<aurel42> I wish it was august.
<BUGabundo> where is that?
<BUGabundo> I haven't read it yet
<topyli> tormod: gnome-applets
<tormod> thanks
<tormod> btw is adding a location in the world map kind of broken for other people or is it my locale
<tormod> I can not search, and the drop-down list is huge
<topyli> the map being incorrect is a known problem
<topyli> looks like there are endless bugs to file about the FUSA presence and indicator-applet system. i wonder if i've caught all by now :)
<topyli> mostly apps that support them, mostly
<topyli> did i already say "mostly"?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I removed fusa, because i hated not having logout keyboard-accessible.
<frybye> tormod - the brits - frence - soviets and bush juniour have all treid that "add a place to the world map" feature and it has never ever worked...!  ;=)
<topyli> DanaG: i use deskbar-applet, *everything* is keyboard-accessible :)
<BUGabundo> DanaG: topyli but GnomeDo is wayyyyyy better
<topyli> do is pretty. might use when it has feature parity with deskbar
<topyli> actually it would be enough to have all the features *i* use, never mind the others :)
<BUGabundo> once I got used to Do, I never used DeskBar any more
<BUGabundo> is it supposed to activade "important" apps on ALL workspaces?
<BUGabundo> kmail and pidgin keep doing that to me!
<BUGabundo> don't you love when ppl file bug on stuff that is not a bug, but a feature?
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/284085
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284085 in usb-creator "[Intepid] Ubuntu Live USB creator creates liveUSB's that are limited in size" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<BUGabundo> the prob is FAT as a 2 or 4 GiB limit
<BUGabundo> not the app
<ikonia> it's 4GB isn't it fat ?
<ikonia> fat32 anyway
<BUGabundo> FAT has a limit of 2 or 4 GIBs
<BUGabundo> depending on the OS
<ikonia> I thought it was flat file system limit, didn't realise the OS had a factor in it
<BUGabundo> FAT32 or VFat goes from 4 to 16
<BUGabundo> OS have diferent implementations
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is there a simple way to get notified of e-mails without keeping evo open?
<BUGabundo> the wikipedia page has some articles on it
<BUGabundo> ext3 has a limit of 16 TiBs
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: there use to be an app that would minimize ANY app to tray
<BUGabundo> but that is now against the Clean Tray Spec
<BUGabundo> LOL
<Le-Chuck_ITA> that's "alltray" but AFAIR it stopped working properly in jaunty... I used that before
<ikonia> BUGabundo: wikipedia says 4GB is the max on fat32
<Le-Chuck_ITA> in intrepid, sorry
<BUGabundo> yes I know
<BUGabundo> but some implentaions can use it up to 16 GiBs
<ikonia> BUGabundo: ????
<ikonia> BUGabundo: such as ?
<BUGabundo> let me try to find it
<ikonia> (looking for info on it now)
<BUGabundo> I remember reading about it
<amon__> why august? thats really long, what are the problems
<ikonia> if a file system has a limit, I don't see how the OS would make a difference
<Le-Chuck_ITA> amon__: the clean tray spec is taking longer than expected
<rconan> what is this clean tray spec?
<BUGabundo> rconan: don't even know if it exists, but it should! its what DXs is doing! removing *everything* from tray
<BUGabundo> lets go and ask them on #dx
<amon__> clean tray spec?
<BUGabundo> and now we wait!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> tray is a windows term, BUGabundo
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it is "notification area" in gnome
<amon__> a ok
<scizzo-> anyone knows how to change the volym control to use pulseaudio instead of alsa?
<scizzo-> my volym now that is standard in ubuntu is alsa but I am using pulseaudio.... :/
<BUGabundo> ikonia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Allocation_Table  Max volume size 2 TB
<crus> Hi, anyone else having problems booting 9.04 on VMware workstation 6.5?
<BUGabundo> crus: some users are
<Le-Chuck_ITA> this new pulseaudio is supposed to be cool and I am using it but where are the fancy mixers?
<rconan> BUGabundo: that's volume size... we were talking about file size
<BUGabundo> scizzo-: don't we use PA?
<ikonia> BUGabundo: thats a volulme size - not a file size
<crus> BUGabundo: ah, The install happens and then i reboot it and then i just get a blank screen - dont even see grub or an error
 * BUGabundo hears a eco
<crus> no known workaround? :o
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: well if I tell the control to use pulse nothing happens with the sound level when I tell it to go up and down using keybindings
<BUGabundo> strange
<BUGabundo> "works for me" TM
<scizzo-> hmmm
<amon__> now i get it its first of april
<rconan> amon__: eh?
<BUGabundo> can someone help test bug 329798  ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329798 in network-manager "NM will not connect to FON AP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329798
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I get spam in response to ubuntu devel: I get "blurb" from www-data@enforcer.homedns.org
<BUGabundo> I'm not on a clean system
<Le-Chuck_ITA> did it happen to some of you already?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sorry in response to ubuntu-devel-discuss
<BUGabundo> ba
<BUGabundo> wrong link
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/352681
<BUGabundo> this is it
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 352681 in nautilus "deleted files are not shown on Trash applet" [Low,Incomplete]
<BUGabundo> some one complained about it yesterday, I confirmed it on LiveUSB
<BUGabundo> cwillu_clone: do you have a live image there?
<joneskoo> asac: I haven't had time to file bugs yet, sorry. I will soon.
<cwillu_clone> stupid netsplit, I was reading scrollback and lost my place
<cwillu_clone> BUGabundo, I'm back now, what were you asking?
<BUGabundo> for testing on bug
<BUGabundo> bug 352681
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 352681 in nautilus "deleted files are not shown on Trash applet" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/352681
<BUGabundo> seb needs more tests and I can't do them now
<BUGabundo> need to boot a clean image
<BUGabundo> since you run a few maybe you could test it?
<cwillu_clone> I tripped over something like that when I had been futzing around in the .local/share/Trash directory by hand on hardy
<cwillu_clone> changes weren't showing up until I killall'd gnome-panel, and then the trash applet started working properly again
<cwillu_clone> that said, let me read your bug :p
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> do you have that bug id?
<BUGabundo> maybe we could dupe or reference to it
<BUGabundo> its not my bug... it was someone here yesterday
<BUGabundo> I just filed it, 'cause of the inicial severity
<BUGabundo> for a few minutes we though that files were beeing rm instead of sent to Trash
<cwillu_clone> BUGabundo, works fine on my desktop
<BUGabundo> mine too
<cwillu_clone> touch foo; nautilus .; select foo and hit del; check trash, foo showsup
<BUGabundo> but some times Trash takes a while to update the applet
<rconan> works for me too
<cwillu_clone> oh, are we just talking about the full/empty trash bin image?
<BUGabundo> will boot again from usb and check
<BUGabundo> I could confirme it from 2 pcs yesterday
<BUGabundo> don't you hate run way bugs?
<cwillu_clone> I'm a little out of date on updates, I'm not updating until I finish the bisect lest I break my testcase :p
<BUGabundo> ah
<rconan> mine is fully up to date
<cwillu_clone> BUGabundo, is it just the status image though?  or the actual contents of the trash folder?
<rconan> I assumed the status image
<cwillu_clone> if you can dupe it, pastebin ~/.xsessionerrors, I have a slight suspision that it might be a crashy gvfs server
<cwillu_clone> s/server/daemon/
<cwillu_clone> s/daemon/dæmon/ :p
<BUGabundo> cwillu_clone: Trash folder too
<cwillu_clone> k, no, I can't dupe it then
<cwillu_clone> gvfs trash will act a little wonky if its metadata gets out of sync, which might be related to this
<BUGabundo> guess I'll let it marinate a bit and then close as invalid
 * BUGabundo bah spam Return-Path: <www-data@enforcer.homedns.org>
<rconan> hmm... still many Xinerama bugs
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: are you getting these messages in return to ubuntu-devel-discuss messages?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> me too
<joneskoo> btw, any idea why on 9.04 64bit install on macbook the screen backlight setting is pretty much random
<joneskoo> it does change but setting max-1 is completely off and it goes in random steps from there on, up and down
<myk_robinson> lunie2ns-linux: you awake?
<XKiLL3R> hey all
<XKiLL3R> any 1 can help ?
<scizzo-> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<XKiLL3R> Every time i install my ati driver , after a restart it gives me a blank screen and i can't even use the recovery mode , VGA = ATI HD 2600
<XKiLL3R> ...
<XKiLL3R> some 1 around ?
<rconan> XKiLL3R: patience
<rconan> if someone can help they will
<XKiLL3R> Ok :D
 * XKiLL3R is watching
<XKiLL3R> sudo sudo
<aurel42> Did anyone notice the problems ssh-agent currently has? (I realize most non-admins are probably not using ssh-agent.)
<rconan> aurel42: what problems are they?
<aurel42> rconan: ssh-agent dies (ie. goes "[defunct]") after extended use. It never worked >48h for me since upgrading to jaunty.
<rconan> aurel42: can't say I've tried it for >48h
<rconan> what exactly does ssh-agent do?
 * rconan should know
<aurel42> It manages auth tokens (SSH keys) for key-based authentication.
<rconan> I know it's something to do with private key auth
<rconan> so if I'm using key-based auth I'm using it?
<aurel42> rconan: you could use it, but you're not forced to.
<rconan> aurel42: am I doing so by default
<rconan> ?
<aurel42> rconan: if your SSH key is protected by a pass phrase and you have to enter the pass phrase for every connection you establish, then you're not using it.
<rconan> my ssh key has no passphrase
<rconan> so maybe I'm not
<joneskoo> asac: I have the lshal captures now. would you like instead the -m monitoring output pasted?
<aurel42> Then you're probably not using it.
<rconan> XenoP: missing some letters today?
<aurel42> rconan: I consider an unprotected SSH key a major security risk.
<joneskoo> asac: including plug in, "CD" eject and usb id change after that
<rconan> aurel42: how so? the private key is the only bit which is protected by a passphrase and it's only on my PC
<rconan> which is locked in my house
<cwillu_clone> aurel42, defunct just means the process has ended and its parent hasn't cleaned up yet.  Does it show anything when it dies?
<joneskoo> about nautilus segfaulting: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/353111
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 353111 in nautilus "Nautilus keeps segfaulting after plugging A-Link 3GU" [Undecided,New]
<cwillu_clone> rconan, the private key is what he's talking about
<joneskoo> 1 bug filed, 3 to go
<rconan> cwillu_clone: well I consider the locks on my doors better security than the passphrase :p
<aurel42> rconan: imagine a browser exploit that allows an attacker to read/transfer local files. That's quite a common exploit.
<cwillu_clone> rconan, the issue is that any process you run can read it if it's not encrypted, so now any non-root vulnerability becomes more severe
<aurel42> cwillu_clone: as far as I know, ssh-agent doesn't log anything anywhere, does it?
<rconan> hmm... I guess
<rconan> but doesn't ssh-agent keep an unencrypted version open anyway?
<cwillu_clone> aurel42, you'd need to run it in debug mode so that it doesn't fork
<cwillu_clone> rconan, in memory, which has significantly more protection
<rconan> cwillu_clone: ah... ok
<rconan> maybe I'm converted
<cwillu_clone> aurel42, might want to check sshd_config that it's not overriding the default lifetime or something
<aurel42> cwillu_clone: any hints on where to change that? ssh-agent is usually called as parent process of the GUI, IIRC, so all GUI applications have access to its environment vars.
<rconan> I'm never sure how ssh keys should work, are they supposed to be per person or per machine?
<joneskoo> on OS X and I guess on recent ubuntu as well, it's possible to store the password in keychain
<cwillu_clone> aurel42, killall ssh-agent; ssh-agent -d? :p
<aurel42> rconan: definitely per person.
<rconan> aurel42: so I should have the same keypair on all machines I use
<aurel42> cwillu_clone: that wouldn't work. ;)
<aurel42> cwillu_clone: what would work is eval $(ssh-agent), but only for the shell where you enter that command, not for all of the GUI.
<joneskoo> perhaps even per-person and per-machine
<cwillu_clone> aurel42, I'm presuming the competency to run commands from a terminal after running `ssh-agent`.
<cwillu_clone> aurel42, was that a mistake? :p
<joneskoo> it's possible to have multiple keys allowed, while you can only have one password at once
<aurel42> cwillu_clone: still, the eval is needed or the shell won't see the SSH_ environment vars.
<joneskoo> doesn't modern ubuntu have some automagic ssh-agent invocation with password-protected keys?
<rconan> joneskoo: I know you can have more than one... at the moment I generate them here and there all the time... I was wondering if I should be using a single pair instead
<cwillu_clone> `ssh-agent` == $(ssh-agent), except I don't have to hit shift to get the $, ( and )
<cwillu_clone> (backticks)
<joneskoo> rconan: I'd receommend multiple if you can control where you've installed the keys reasonably or old keys won't still be leaked
 * cwillu_clone pokes aurel42 with a stick
<aurel42> cwillu_clone: ah, sorry, I didn't notice they were backticks, I thought you were just quoting the command.
<BUGabundo> joneskoo: to contact asac you better go to #ubuntu-mozillateam (aka home support for NM)
<joneskoo> how come the name :)
<joneskoo> that's a weird name for NM
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> he is part of the mozilla team too
<cwillu_clone> aurel42, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/99065 might be related
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 99065 in openssh "feature request: reviving ssh-agent" [Wishlist,New]
<cwillu_clone> although it's a few years old
<joneskoo> a few years old, new :)
<aurel42> cwillu_clone: great, tyvm. I wasn't aware there was a trick to make the new agent use the existing socket. That's very helpful.
<BUGabundo> I have 300+ bugs in new or triage waiting for man power to touch them
<cwillu_clone> aurel42, mind posting on that bug report to saw you're having the dying issue though?
<cwillu_clone> s/saw/say/
<rconan> BUGabundo: you reported that many?
<BUGabundo> rconan: no
<BUGabundo> I've reported many more
<BluesKaj> 'Morning Folks
<rconan> XenoPhoenix: found those extra letters I see, where were they hiding...
<BUGabundo> just last week yoboy help me close more then 80
<XenoPhoenix> well
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: good afternoon
<XenoPhoenix> they got lost somewhere on a ping timeout ;)
<BluesKaj> :)
<rconan> ah... into the void of the internets...
<rconan> aurel42: ok then.... so having set up a key with a passphrase how do I set up ssh-agent so I don't have to type it every time?
<BluesKaj> ran Nmap on our LAN this morning before and after all vista's were logged on , and all good so far
<aurel42> cwillu_clone: [x] done, thanks again for your advice.
<aurel42> rconan: "ssh-add"
<cwillu_clone> rconan, should be running already (you should get a gksudo-style prompt for your keyring password even when you ssh from a terminal)
 * cwillu_clone git bisect good's and starts the next kernel build
<rconan> cwillu_clone: I don't get gksudo style prompt but I'm quite happy with a regular terminal one... in fact I prefer it
<rconan> aurel42: cheers
<aurel42> rconan: I seem to remember there was a tool called ssh-askpass, perhaps you only get the dialog if that's installed (I might be confusing Debian & Ubuntu behaviour there).
<rconan> I'd prefer not to get the dialog since I usually have around 7 terminals open and I'd always like to know which is asking for the password
<aurel42> rconan: I don't like the dialog because it grabs the keyboard (probably for a good reason) and I hate dialogs I can't ignore while I'm doing something else. ;)
<rconan> what about getting it to work with terminals which aren't running inside my X logon like ones inside screen?
<rconan> I'm still getting asked for a password there
<rconan> sorry passphrase
<aurel42> rconan: eval $(ssh-agent) ; ssh-add
<aurel42> rconan: that starts a new ssh-agent instance for that shell only.
<rconan> I guess I could add eval $(ssh-agent) to my .bashrc
<rconan> wont the new ssh-agent need a passphrase anyway though
<Le-Chuck_ITA> cwillu_clone: I saw that a couple of times (the gnome keyring<->ssh password interaction) then it ... disappeared!
<rconan> no way to have one which will work inside and outside of screen?
<aurel42> rconan: you could, but I would test whether you already have one running (e.g. test for the existence of the SSH_ environment vars).
<rconan> SSH_AGENT_PID is set
<rconan> but it'll be from my previous logon since this screen lasted since then
<aurel42> rconan: I guess you could also "copy" the existing SSH_ env vars to another shell on the same machine.
<reduz> ok Question! how do i fix the nvidia driver isues? propertary drivers just don't work
<cwillu_clone> reduz, nvidia should be working, is there a particular bug you're seeing?
<reduz> cwillu_clone, nope, it's just using the regular xorg drivers (no 3D)
<reduz> cwillu_clone, jockey gtk or enabling desktop effects won't enable the driver
<cwillu_clone> reduz, do you have nvidia-glx-180 or whichever you need for your hardware installed?
<BUGabundo> reduz: have you enabel compiz ?
<reduz> BUGabundo, no works
<BUGabundo> reduz: what card?
<reduz> cwillu_clone, i think so
<cwillu_clone> reduz, and did you previously install the file off nvidia's website?  (a .run file)
<reduz> BUGabundo, gf8600gt
<reduz> cwillu_clone, nope, always used the ubuntu one
<cwillu_clone> reduz, does xorg.conf include driver "nvidia"?
<reduz> let me check
<BUGabundo> or better yet
<cwillu_clone> BUGabundo, yay for twenty questions :)
<BUGabundo> run $ sudo nvidia-xconfig
<cwillu_clone> BUGabundo, that'll destroy the evidence though, no?
<reduz> cwillu_clone, it says Driver "nv"
<cwillu_clone> want to see if it's already there
<cwillu_clone> reduz, there's your problem
<cwillu_clone> reduz, run BUGabundo's line
<BUGabundo> cwillu_clone: no... it will make a new xorg.conf and backup old one
<joneskoo> http://pastie.org/433771 - pasted lshal -m output from problems with A-Link 3GU USB 3G modem, commented.
<cwillu_clone> BUGabundo, you misunderstand :)
<reduz> $ sudo nvidia-xconfig
<reduz> sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<BUGabundo> ah??
<cwillu_clone> BUGabundo, why run a command and wait for him to restart x to see if it fixes it, when we can just check for one line and know if it's the problem immediately :)
<BUGabundo> is it installed ?
<reduz> no such package either
<cwillu_clone> reduz, sudo apt-get install nvidia-tools I believe
<cwillu_clone> !info nvidia-tools
<ubottu> Package nvidia-tools does not exist in jaunty
<cwillu_clone> !info nvidia-utils
<ubottu> Package nvidia-utils does not exist in jaunty
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-180
 * cwillu_clone blinks
<BUGabundo> reduz: $ apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-180
<BluesKaj> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<reduz> nvidia-glx-180:
<reduz>   Installed: (none)
<reduz>   Candidate: (none)
<BUGabundo> duh
<BUGabundo> there's your bigger prob
<BUGabundo> (not that cwillu_clone NV was smaller)
<cwillu_clone> !info nvidia-settings
<ubottu> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 180.25-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 753 kB, installed size 1888 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<BluesKaj> reduz , adept has the nvidia-glx-180 driver, just check that your card is listed
<cwillu_clone> BluesKaj, his card is supported
<BUGabundo> reduz: $ lspci | grep dia
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: don't!!
<BUGabundo> jockey does some magic!
<BluesKaj> then he's in business
<BUGabundo> it should be installed with jockey
<reduz> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600GT (rev a1)
<reduz> BUGabundo, jockey doesn't work
<BUGabundo> reduz: really?
<BUGabundo> time to get mvo or pitti
<reduz> yeah, just does nothing and exists
<reduz> er, exits
<BUGabundo> reduz: popup on #ubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo , I have 7600GT card using the 180 driver with no problems
<BUGabundo> I have a 8400 no probs either BluesKaj
<BUGabundo> that's why we are helping him
<BluesKaj> why use jockey ?
<draitz> degus
<reduz> BUGabundo, i'm there
<joneskoo> aha. my bug 353111 was closed since the earlier instructions to report a bug were not the same as expected by someone.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353111 in brasero "Nautilus keeps segfaulting after plugging A-Link 3GU" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353111
<robertj> gmail autopilot is awesome
<joneskoo> I re-reported with new instructions and filed bug 353131
<BUGabundo> free tip from pitti: when running Jockey, close all other apt frontend apps
<ubottu> Bug 353131 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/353131 is private
<BUGabundo> robertj: !offtopic
<joneskoo> aha. it's private so no one will be able to read it?
<BUGabundo> joneskoo: if you want us to read it, please check the logs for private stuff (like passwords) and remove the private flag
<joneskoo> BUGabundo: there shouldn't be any unless the login password is shown for some reason?
<BUGabundo> don't know
<BUGabundo> the logs are yours
<BUGabundo> was it an apport crash?
<joneskoo> what's apport really? it was in /var/crash
<joneskoo> I was instructed to doubleclick it
<joneskoo> nautilus crash
<joneskoo> I guess there's a nautilus core dump included. should I expect it to contain login password?
<joneskoo> or something similar
<BUGabundo> joneskoo: see the logs on LP
<joneskoo> BUGabundo: what do you mean? the text files don't contain anything private
<BUGabundo> they can
<BUGabundo> only the OP and QA team can see them
<joneskoo> BUGabundo: I can't tell about the coredump but others are fine
<BUGabundo> then remove the private flag, if you are sure
<joneskoo> I guess I'll just change my password just in case ;)  , it was time for it anyways
<joneskoo> BUGabundo: it's public now
 * BUGabundo looking
<BUGabundo> reduz: you must learn about pastebin
<BUGabundo>  !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BUGabundo> after pitti helps you let us know what you learned
<reduz> BUGabundo, oh ok, using that
<BUGabundo> joneskoo: please install libbrasero-media0-dbgsym
<joneskoo> BUGabundo: where do I find it? apt-cache search libbraser doesn't show it
<joneskoo> libbrasero-media-dev I can find but not dbgsym
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> need to add another repo
<BUGabundo>  !debug
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<BUGabundo> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com jaunty main restricted universe multiverse
<rconan> joneskoo: what problem are you having with brasero?
<joneskoo> rconan: nautilus segfaults when I plug in a 3G modem
<rconan> I had an issue recently with it making nautilus coredump
<BUGabundo> I'm already discussing this on #ubuntu-devel
<BUGabundo> they are wating for the retacer to do its job
<rconan> joneskoo: are you running the most recent updates for brasero? It fixes the problem I think
<joneskoo> rconan: updated some 4-5 hours ago
<rconan> joneskoo: version 2.26.0-0ubuntu2 ?
<BUGabundo> Installed: 2.26.0-0ubuntu2
<joneskoo> BUGabundo: should I do something again now after I've installed it?
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> crash it
<rconan> for reference the issue I was having with brasero making nautilus segfault was this:
<rconan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/339993
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 339993 in brasero ""Starting File Manager" windows open uncontrollably, even when displaying desktop" [Medium,Fix released]
<reduz> BUGabundo, ok, jockey is bugged it seems. do you know how to install the nvidia driver by hand?
<joneskoo> BUGabundo: I'll reboot for a clean state first.
<BUGabundo> reduz: pitti is the guy to ask
<BUGabundo> hey rconan I did something similar to that yesterday, running a lice usb and starting as ROOT
<reduz> BUGabundo, yeah, he seems to have determined it is a bug in dbus which causes jockey to not work, but he's busy
<reduz> I mean, i really don't want to have to install the driver manually from nvidia :(
<rconan> BUGabundo: that fix was only released today so it might have been that
<reduz> i just want to do it in a ubuntu friendly way, or else everything will break in the future
<rconan> oh no... a couple of days ago
<BUGabundo> reduz: didn't he ask you to file a bug?
<BUGabundo> and add your logs?
<reduz> BUGabundo, did all that
<BUGabundo> then he can take care of it when he is able too
<frybye> Hmm  what is this pop-up with Unicode Rawdata etc  SCIM??? never seen it before..?
<reduz> BUGabundo, well, i went to jaunty because ibex was really buggy (had all sort of problems), guess it wasn't a good idea
<reduz> ibex issues seem fixed in jaunty, but no nvidia
<frybye> reduz: had u done a fresh install of ibex??
<joneskoo> BUGabundo: "Sorry, the program "nautilus" closed unexpectedly.", should I hit report problem again or what to append it?
<reduz> frybye, yes it was a fresh install
<reduz> frybye, and got several really annoying bugs, such as pulseaudio constantly crashing, network with static ip deconfiguring every time i boot, key repeat of left/down cursor keys disabling itself, and a few other bugs
<BUGabundo> joneskoo: yeah report it
<BUGabundo> to a new
<BUGabundo> then mark the old one as dupe of that
<BUGabundo> since that one should have the debug symbols
<BUGabundo> but you can see if anything is missing before sending
<frybye> this popup is offering me the choice of -multibyte coding or unicode- input method - what is that all about??
<joneskoo> BUGabundo: I don't know how to mark it :) the new one is 353150, which I'll briefly see through before marking public
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> waiting for it
<joneskoo> public now
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> there are some symbols missing
<BUGabundo> better wait for the retracer
<joneskoo> sorry?
<joneskoo> what's retracer?
<BUGabundo> its a program on LP that runs over your crash
<BUGabundo> and gets the info needed
<BUGabundo> does the same was you, by running with debug symblos
<joneskoo> basically stupid user doesn't give enough info and the program automagically tries to repeat the case with some selective brute force? :)
<BUGabundo> something like that
<joneskoo> I should propably file another for "mousetweaks" which crashes on login
<joneskoo> BUGabundo: if debug isn't installed by default even on 9.04 beta, how is anyone supposed to submit proper reports? :)
<BUGabundo> ppl install them when they need to debug
<BUGabundo> other then that, retracer runs and extracts what ever it cans
<BUGabundo> if not enough the Dev in charges asks the user for further tests
<BUGabundo> experienced users / testers already know the drill
<BUGabundo> I run several apps under dbg with debugsymbols installed
<digitaloktay> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<joneskoo> I guess I'll install mousetweaks-dbgsym and re-login to try to get better report
<bsnider> Young hearts be free tonight. time is on your side,
<bsnider> Dont let them put you down, dont let em push you around,
<bsnider> Dont let em ever change your point of view.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> In jaunty for the first time I have a decent dual-output video, but how do I decide where the panels and the desktop go? I want them on both monitors!
<marlun> Anyone else who has had problems installing pgAdmin from source because it can't find the postgresql installation?
<BUGabundo> cwillu_clone: Bug 352971 got updated!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 352971 in ubuntu-website "People download and install 9.04 pre-release without a proper understanding of what constitutes a 'production environment'" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/352971
<joneskoo> BUGabundo: how come my nautilus bug is a duplicate of 335942 and there it's asked if the problem persist on the version I have?
<BUGabundo> I marked one dupe of the other
<BUGabundo> let me check how they are
<BUGabundo> what are the bug ids agains?
<joneskoo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/353150 is the one that should contain debug syms
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 353150 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in brasero_medium_init_real() (dup-of: 335942)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 335942 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in start_thread()" [Medium,Invalid]
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> pedro didn't see my dupe
<BUGabundo> joneskoo: master bug is now 335942
<joneskoo> BUGabundo: so this is still a duplicate of it?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> please comment on the last question
<BUGabundo> to see if latests brasero fixs it or not
<BUGabundo> and change it to New
<joneskoo> change what to new
<BUGabundo> never mind
<BUGabundo> just comment on it
<BUGabundo> bug 335942
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335942 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in start_thread()" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335942
<joneskoo> commented
<nandersson> Hi, I have a dualscreen setup, laptop+external 22", and after upgrading to Jaunty my primary screen is suddenly the laptop. I want it to be the big 22". But I cant set it in either grandr nor Display Preferences.
<thiebaude> bug 304871
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304871
<nandersson> where do I file this bug? gnome-panel?
<BUGabundo> joneskoo: now wait or ask on # devel
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: do you want something?
<BUGabundo> nandersson: bugs go to launchpad.net
<BUGabundo>  !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<BUGabundo>  !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<thiebaude> is there a workaround the bug problem,
<nandersson> BUGabundo, yeah...but what package?
<nandersson> There are like thousands of them
<BUGabundo> let me look
<joneskoo> BUGabundo: I need to go do some things so I guess I'll wait. I checked "mail me on changes"
<BUGabundo> Package: gnome-panel
<thiebaude> the last 2 days updates to xserver-xorg-video-intel, but i still cant log into gnome, only fluxbox, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> nandersson: gnome-panel IS the package name
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: do you have a 855?
<nandersson> BUGabundo, ok, great. Because there is also a program gnome-display-properties
<thiebaude> I815
<thiebaude> 81815
<dupondje> ubuntu-docs seems broken :)
<thiebaude> it is dupondje
<dupondje> ok :)
<BUGabundo> nandersson: that's in gnome-panel IS the package name
<BUGabundo> nandersson: that's in gnome-control-center
<nandersson> BUGabundo, ah, great, thanks :) I post it there
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: that's another bug
<BUGabundo> please ask bryce on #ubuntu-x
<thiebaude> ok thanks BUGabundo
<frybye> re - at home i have at the moment 2 comp - both running jaunty on a router - under network i only see "Windows network" and clicking on that gets "cant mount the resource" so where is the "linux network??"
<frybye> or how do i set one up??
<BUGabundo> frybye: samba is known as wind netw shares
<BUGabundo> I you need to install samba server
<BUGabundo> just open Synaptic, Edit , Package by name, Samba
<BUGabundo> or right click on a folder you want to share
<frybye> i have samba - or had it with intrepid??
<frybye> ok - was not installed scince updt to jaunty.. tks..
<dupondje> How can I make I can access my computers in the network with their name? cause now it just doesn't resolve ...
<frybye> re: BUGabundo it still says mounting the windows network is not possible..?
<BUGabundo> frybye: try by ip
<thiebaude> BUGabundo: using gnome safemode didn't work
<BUGabundo> dupondje: you need some thing to run as DNS server
<frybye> but why windows network - there are only 2 ubuntu boxes just now..?
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: what failed?
<BUGabundo> frybye: has I said, that's SAMBA too
<BUGabundo> no t just windows shares aka CIFS
<dupondje> BUGabundo:  but the ip's are not static ... so dns is bit crap ?
<dupondje> and overkill for only 3 hosts ...
<dupondje> how does windows fix that ? :p
<thiebaude> BUGabundo: the same problem of the messed up graphics then the mouse freezes
<hil> dupondje: did you add yourself as samba user?
<bsnider> dupondje, can't your router map ip addresses to mac addresses?
<BUGabundo> dupondje: broadcast
<BUGabundo> dupondje: google a bit. im sure you will find and HowTo on how to change the way samba broadcasts and listens to name resolving
<dupondje> it prolly helps to start with installing samba ;)
<dupondje> thx
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: that really sounds as the same bug as all those 8x5
<BUGabundo> but X devs don't want it .....
<thiebaude> i agree BUGabundo
<frybye> do i have to manually start samba???
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: let me nag them a bit more
<BUGabundo> frybye: server? or client?
<thiebaude> ok thanks
<frybye> BUGabundo: = no idea??
<BUGabundo> frybye: server? or client?
<frybye> They are both on the local pc.. a ha - not installed on oter pc..ha ha...
<bsnider> i think he said he had no idea
<frybye> wait a min..
<bsnider> samba has to be installed on all pcs for all pcs to use it.
<frybye> no samba on the other pc i guess.. give me amin... heheh
<BUGabundo> bsnider: only the client is required
<genii> At least samba server on one and smbfs on the others
<bsnider> i understand that
<BUGabundo> and the one that's shares, with server
 * Blues-Man ciao
<frybye> <--- stands in the corner wearing the pointed hat - the other pc was swithed off.. sorry folks.. man oh man the shire did fry my brains i n the 70's
<BUGabundo> ehehee
<cwillu_clone> BUGabundo, bug #2's been fixed already, eh? :)
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<BUGabundo> seems so! too fast! not enough funny
<cwillu_clone> quite :)
<cwillu_clone> I like how the first clickable link is a link to 8.10 though :)
<dinu> hi all..
<bsnider> what's bug 2?
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<dinu> have a problem, can change screen resolution 1280x1024
 * cwillu_clone pokes dinu with a stick
<dinu> ubuntu 9.0.4
<[Vex]> dinu, didn't krandrtray help? ;)
<cwillu_clone> bsnider, tongue in cheek name for https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/352971 :)
<dinu> geforce 8500GT
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 352971 in ubuntu-website "People download and install 9.04 pre-release without a proper understanding of what constitutes a 'production environment'" [Undecided,Fix released]
<thiebaude> lol
<cwillu_clone> dinu, 9.04 (not 9.0.4)
<dinu> :D.. ok
<[Vex]> ubottu: hehe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hehe
<cwillu_clone> dinu, what video chipset, what resolution should it be,eh?
<dinu> i have downloading now krandrtray
<bsnider> one potential fix would be the die hard 4 treatment, where if you install it your computer explodes as if there's a few pounds of c4 in it
<dinu> geforce 85900GT
<cwillu_clone> bah, s/eh/etc/
<cwillu_clone> bsnider, they fixed the wording already, I'm satisfied
<cwillu_clone> """For testing only! This is a pre-release version of Ubuntu and is almost ready for general use. If it is important that your computer run reliably please continue to use the current stable release (8.10) until this version is ready on April 23rd, 2009. """
<[Vex]> dinu: you use apt right?
<BUGabundo> cwillu_clone: can it be? can ppl think 9.04 is a number composed version aka 9.0.4 ?
<dinu> what is apt?
<dinu> sory but a am new to linux
<[Vex]> apt-get/aptitude/adept, some package manager
<Superdweeb> hey dinu, wanna have a foursome with BRITNEY SPEARS and OPERA WINFREY?
<dinu> yes
<Superdweeb> Vex, how do I refill wanda's tank?
<[Vex]> dinu: if yout newb, I'd recomend Intrepid 8.10
<BUGabundo> [Vex]: just let him use Add/Remove... or at MAX Synaptic
<ikonia> dinu: I'd strongly suggest following [Vex]'s advice, if you're new to linux using a beta product may not be the best idea
<BUGabundo> unless dinu as a spair machine
<BUGabundo> or just want to run the LiveCD/USB
<[Vex]> ikonia: thx... and may not... an understatement ;)
<dinu> yass.. i know but whant to try it
<dinu> :D
<cwillu_clone> dinu, this like when google calls gmail beta for 3 years :)
<thiebaude> BUGabundo: i'll go back to 8.10 until a fixed is released, thanks for helping again.
<ikonia> dinu: keep in mind there is no real "support" for 9.04 - so using a supported distro if you don't know what you're doing at all is really the best support we can offer
<cwillu_clone> bah
<cwillu_clone> _isn't_ like
<dinu> ook ok
<cwillu_clone> this _isn't_ like when google calls gmail 'beta' for 3 years
<dinu> thnks again..
<dinu> :D..
<cwillu_clone> when stuff breaks, it really breaks :)
<thiebaude> cwillu_clone: yup it still is beta
<Superdweeb> Wanda's tank has emptied, how do I fill it?
<cwillu_clone> weird, I thought it left beta a while ago
<cwillu_clone> guess that was googlemaps :)
<BUGabundo> I lost X twice yesterday
<BUGabundo> and had to debug another PC with 865
<[Vex]> just a small Q: Can you browse your bluetooth units in Jaunty?
<BUGabundo> X is prob the most buggy package at the moment
<BUGabundo> since PA is now calmer
<thiebaude> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<BUGabundo> [Vex]: I used to be able too
<BUGabundo> I can test if you want
<[Vex]> BUGabundo: well, they have 22 days to fix it ;)
<BUGabundo> many changes have been introduced
<BUGabundo> because of a bug
<Superdweeb> my system hasn't crashed in 20 days.
<[Vex]> BUGabundo: doesn't work in Intrepid (BT)
<BUGabundo> mine did
<Superdweeb> probably cus I'm running really old hardware.
<BUGabundo> and also on jaunty
<Superdweeb> and not a lot of accessories.
<BUGabundo> Superdweeb: I tend to say that Ubuntu (each new version) is aimed to 6 months to 2,5 years PCs
<Superdweeb> yea..
<BUGabundo> newer then that and it may not support it
<BUGabundo> older, is too slow
<Superdweeb> I wish I had an I-core seven with 8 gigs of ram on a 1.4ghz bus
<BUGabundo> I believe most of us here believe that too
<Superdweeb> instead I've got a pentium M with a gig of ram.
<[Vex]> I seldomly have problems... my machine is 1yr old.....
<[Vex]> need a newer one, I know... but the boss...
<Superdweeb> I turned off bluetooth and a ton of stuff I don't use, but why does ubuntu have R-sync running?
<[Vex]> upgrade to everey new release
<Superdweeb> Can someone enlighten me? Does rsync have something to do with apt? will apt automatically try to rsync packages if possible?
<BUGabundo> Superdweeb: no
<BUGabundo> if it is on, is because you installed it
<BUGabundo> and let the option for it to run as daemon
<Superdweeb> no , it was included with the beta and running by default.
<Superdweeb> removing it breaks ubuntu-standard.
<Superdweeb> but since you say apt doesn't use it, I'm getting rid of it promptly.
<amon__> i have it installed by default too
<Superdweeb> dinu wanted to change his screen resolution, but when he tried to access the menu bar, it wouldn't let him.
<Superdweeb> could be he has a really weird system..
<amon__> that rsync thing excites me
<throughn1thing> is it possible to change the location (specifically the monitor/screen) where the new notification/osd stuff appear in Jaunty?
<Superdweeb> the new notification system is non-interactive.
<QPrime> errr... nice channel topic.
<throughn1thing> Superdweeb: i realize that, but does it have preferences?
<cwillu_clone> throughn1thing, not yet
<Superdweeb> IT did.
<Superdweeb> I think its in preferences.
<cwillu_clone> Superdweeb, notify-osd never had a working preferences dialog
<cwillu_clone> Superdweeb, the old notification system did, we're not up to feature parity yet
<Superdweeb> there was a working notification system editing dialog once, once.
<Superdweeb> Possibly not for this one, I havn't seen it.
<cwillu_clone> Superdweeb, not for notify-osd
<BUGabundo> cwillu_clone: there are some gconf options for it
<BUGabundo> like placement
<BUGabundo> I can't believe that rsync daemon is part of standard seed
<Superdweeb> it is.
<Superdweeb> I hearby commission you to get rid of it.
<BUGabundo> let me rdepend it
<Superdweeb> rdepend? sounds like some magical tool I've never heard of.
<BUGabundo> there it is
<BUGabundo> you are right
<cwillu_clone> BUGabundo, you don't mean apps/notification-daemon?  that's the stuff for the old daemon
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache rdepends rsync
<Superdweeb> Is that like rdeathstar?
<ikonia> Superdweeb: is it running in daemon mode, or just the binary there
<BUGabundo> cwillu_clone: I think its osd
<Superdweeb> it WAS running in some kind of deamon mod
<BUGabundo> Superdweeb: can you pastebin netstat please?
<Superdweeb> I uninstalled it 5 minutes ago.
<BUGabundo> sudo netstat -tupla | grep rsync
<Superdweeb> and before that, I had removed it using bum/services.
<BUGabundo> anybody else has rsyn running ?
<BUGabundo> as a daemon as part of default install?
<ikonia> I've not got it on mine, but I've not updated for a while due to working on something
<BUGabundo> ubuntu doesn't install ANY daemon as default
<BUGabundo> I can't see that happening
<Superdweeb> it runs on bootup.
<Superdweeb> as a service.
<BUGabundo> it can't
<BUGabundo> or it shouldn't
<Superdweeb> part of ubuntu-standard.
<Superdweeb> as installed with the beta.
<BUGabundo> it would be a serious bug
<Superdweeb> guess we have a fark-up then.
<Superdweeb> Notify(SHUTTLEWORTH_COPTER);
<amon__> just checked that, it appears in system>administration>services
<amon__> but netstat shows nothing
<cwillu_clone> rsync is in /etc/rc*/, but the config file should have rsync-disabled set in it
<ikonia> amon__: that suggests its either not running or luanched from xinetd
<cwillu_clone> RSYNC_ENABLE=false
<amon__> also theres no port opened according to nmap
<Superdweeb> So we are safe from all those rsync security bugs?
<ikonia> amon__: there shouldn't need to be a port opened, the firewall rule by default are open
<Superdweeb> whew.
<cwillu_clone> Superdweeb, the existence of a file in /etc/rc2.d does not mean that service is started
<Superdweeb> well, it shows in the services.
<Superdweeb> That's all I know.
<Superdweeb> taking up binary space.
<ikonia> so it's not running then
<ikonia> that makes sense
<ikonia> it's about 112k
<cwillu_clone> Superdweeb, 'services' is not like windows services, the existence of it in a file in that list still doesn't mean its running
<amon__> ps axu | grep rsync does not show anything
<Superdweeb> well, that's about as odd as xorg.
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> odd as xorg?
<Superdweeb> I mean, it's listed as a running service, but it's just a placeholder.
<ikonia> there is nothing odd about rsync not running
<Superdweeb> Xorg has a lot of weird hacks to make it work right.
<ikonia> Superdweeb: it's not a place holder - it's installed but not enabled
<ikonia> Superdweeb: no it's not
<ikonia> Superdweeb: it's very modular for that version reason
<Superdweeb> Then the check-box should not be checked, right?
<cwillu_clone> Superdweeb, bum is not part of ubuntu's standard install (or even the main repo) for a reason :p
<Superdweeb> I'm not arguing with the concensus.
<BUGabundo> Superdweeb: calm down!
<amon__> but why does services show it and its checked?
<BUGabundo> we are getting OT
<Superdweeb> exactly.
<Superdweeb> that is confusing to end-users.
<Superdweeb> I should file on launchpad.
<BUGabundo> its already clear that its not running in jaunty
<cwillu_clone> amon__, because bum isn't an ubuntu config utility, it doesn't understand how debian has packages set up
<BUGabundo> so forget it
<Superdweeb> cwillu_clone, he is _not_ talking about bum. He ran system>administration>services, and the last entry shown is a checked box for rsync.
<amon__> is bum the services settings thing?
<cwillu_clone> debian and ubuntu don't uninstall files from /etc/init.d|rc*.d on removal for instance, all of those scripts actually check the package config files to see if they should launch
<amon__> i dont have bum installed
<cwillu_clone> somebody was talking about bum
<amon__> no i talked about system>administration>services
<Superdweeb> I mentioned that both bum and services show it, I use both of them in tweaking my system.
<Superdweeb> where should I go for kernel questions?
<Superdweeb> I want a command to list the modules currently loaded into my kernel.
<ikonia> lsmod
<Superdweeb> thank you very awesome much!
<amon__> and it shows rsync and it is checked, but it is not really running i guess, ps axu | grep rsync shows nothing also there are no open ports, i just cant understand why services shows it checked then
<ikonia> amon__: 1.) you don't need an open port - ubuntus firewall is already open 2.) check if it's launched from inet/xinetd
<Superdweeb> hmm, seems pretty clean.
<Superdweeb> no bluetooth support crap.
<cwillu_clone> amon__, Superdweeb, most packages (99%) have config files which their startup scripts check.  bum and so forth don't know how to read that
<black9ice> any ideas why when running WoW in wine or cedega, it has a hard time grabbing full screen in opengl or directx modes?  I am maybe thinking it is a nvidia driver issue or the gnome/xserv (newer versions) doing it...  What happens is the Gnome panels stick on the screen but dont work....grrr
<cwillu_clone> amon__, basically, pretend that services isn't in the admin menu :p
<FoolsRun> Hi, can someone point me to an explanation for the removal of the update notifier in Jaunty? Just so I can understand it better?
<amon__> and superdweeb: if you strip down your ubuntu, you will experience strange behaviour, i suggest using debian minimal and building it up instead of destroying ubuntu
<Superdweeb> amon_ is right, I'm going to file a bug report stating that the services utility does not clearly show that the rsync package installed is not running.
<Superdweeb> Amon, I've been using ubuntu since 4.10.
<Superdweeb> I've beta tested since 6.04.
<amon__> Superdweeb, i will subscribe to your bug, please send me a link then
<BUGabundo> Superdweeb: since jaunty most mod are now kernel built in! so there aint much to remove or blacklist
<Superdweeb> BUGabundo, thats what I'm worried about.
<BUGabundo> black9ice: are you running compiz?
<Superdweeb> unnecessary code cluttering up my weak old pentium 3 strapped to a pentium 4 bridge  processor.
<cwillu_clone> Superdweeb, um
<Superdweeb> I even risk concurrency=shell.
<cwillu_clone> Superdweeb, modules loaded that aren't doing anything won't affect that at all
<Superdweeb> don't confuse me here.
<Superdweeb> I asked for modules listing command, I don't see any unnessesary modules loaded.
<Superdweeb> BUGabundo stated that lots of code got built in.
<Superdweeb> That's different than modularized drivers and extentions.
<cwillu_clone> i.e., you can configure a kernel with hundreds of megs of unnecessary drivers compiled in, and it'll have nearly no effect on the running system
<Superdweeb> it will?
<BUGabundo> at least colin proved so
<BUGabundo> brb
<Superdweeb> if, we safely assume, the kernel automatically skips the sections it's not using..
<black9ice> <BUGabundo>I dont think I was, I will have to check when I get back home....  Default install, drivers, updates, cedega, WoW install is all that I did touched
<Superdweeb> it uses at least one clock cycle skipping each one.
<cwillu_clone> Superdweeb, no, no it doesn't
<Superdweeb> Because that's at minimum one instruction to pass over the code region for the non-used driver.
<cwillu_clone> Superdweeb, hardware detection is based on enumerating the system, not enumerating the drivers
<Superdweeb> you bug me, but I'm going to keep my april fools cool and DROP the topic.
<cwillu_clone> Superdweeb, that's how things worked back in the 2.4 days
<cwillu_clone> seriously though, it doesn't work by 'skipping over' each individual driver, it works by enumerating the hardware bus and jumping directly to the right driver.  You could argue that keeping more compiled-in drivers in memory is wasteful, but that has no bearing on the processor involved (not even cache sizes, because the unused code will never enter the cache in the first place)
<black9ice> <BUGabundo> Icould just run it in windowed mode, but that just kills the zoning out factor of playing a simplistic game such as WoW  ;)
<cwillu_clone> black9ice, check the config options in wine-cfg, and you could probably use a compiz window-rule to force it
<cwillu_clone> BUGabundo, can't find any relevent gconf settings for notify-osd :p
<BUGabundo> cwillu_clone: I'll look again latter tonigh
 * BUGabundo should be doing reports!
<Superdweeb> cwillu_clone, you may be a rich little man with 4000 core cpu and unlimited ram, but I still measure my memory, and L2 cache in bytes, and I consider _every_ single instruction that has to pass through my cpu important. In this day, we have considered efficiency to be getting rid of large things, but I pay attention to even little ones.
<bsnider> cwillu_clone, i didn't think it had any config options at all
<black9ice> <cwillu_clone> well I might try Kubuntu, I have always been partial to gnome, but what the heck KDE could be a nice change since it has matured well with the 4 series  lol
<cwillu_clone> Superdweeb, I have a 1.6ghz that's 5 years old, and a 1.6ghz laptop that's 4 years old, and that's it
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> Superdweeb: he has old pcs
<cwillu_clone> Superdweeb, and kernel drivers that aren't in use never get into the processor caches in the first place
<Superdweeb> where do they go?
<cwillu_clone> they aren't 'skipped over', they aren't enumerated in the first place
<Superdweeb> those un-used bits arn't in l-space, they are on my disk or in my ram somewhere.
<cwillu_clone> Superdweeb, they stay in main memory at worst, and probably never get loaded off the disk in the first place
<Superdweeb> well, I like to run a tight ship.
<cwillu_clone> and saving 1mb of disk space is a worthless endeauvour
<Superdweeb> worthless?
<cwillu_clone> okay, but I'm just saying :p
<Superdweeb> worthless?
<Superdweeb> remember those dudes that had X running from a bios chip?
<cwillu_clone> unless you can make it add up to more than a couple percent of a 15 year old drive
<amon__> Superdweeb, for most of us it probably is
<Superdweeb> and tinycore linux is in _10_ megabytes.
<cwillu_clone> so?
<cwillu_clone> if you're running a stock ubuntu kernel, you aren't targetting a 10mb install
<Superdweeb> we could probably save about 1 megabyte of space by simply stripping out extra lines in all the man pages installed, since that's a one-byte word every time you press enter.
<Kurlon> What inefficencies do you introduce by trying to focus soley on disk footprint?
<BUGabundo> back to work! ping me if something funny comes up
<cwillu_clone> ugh
<cwillu_clone> man pages are compressed
<Superdweeb> super dooper.
<cwillu_clone> there's less than a bit for each extra linefeed, I _guarentee_ you
<Superdweeb> good.
<cwillu_clone> yes, _less_ than a bit
<Superdweeb> now on to the REAL problem with ubuntu.
 * cwillu_clone inhales
<Superdweeb> cwillu_clone, resize your panel.
<Superdweeb> gnome-panel.
<Superdweeb> see those ugly thingies?
<cwillu_clone> Superdweeb, better yet, move the panel to the left side, and open more than 7 windows :p
<cwillu_clone> that's not ubuntu though, that's a gnome problem
<Superdweeb> I like to make my panel totally transparent.
<virtuald> i can't move my gnome-panels to the other monitor anymore, i could yesterday or maybe it was the day before
<hil> .oO( ...ɹǝdoop ɹǝdns )
<amon__> Superdweeb, did you file the rsync bug?
<Superdweeb> yep.
<cwillu_clone> rsync bug?
<dupondje> I'm trying to print from vista to my Ubuntu shared printer, but its a no-go :(
<cwillu_clone> it's existence in services isn't an rsync bug
<Superdweeb> I'll paste the link soon.
<dupondje> can add the printer, but it doesn't print anything
<amon__> sorry, i know its not a bug in rsync
<Superdweeb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsync/+bug/353241
<virtuald> i used to right click and click lock panel position or something like that, then unlock, and then move it to the right monitor, but it's not on the menu anymore
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 353241 in rsync "ubuntu-standard is dependant on rsync installed, most end users do not use, rsync properly does not run but shows a checked entry in system>administration>services that may confuse users." [Undecided,New]
<cwillu_clone> virtuald, alt-drag
<Kurlon> I've got a simplier question I hope... I have yet to have a persistent notifier that a fresh batch of updates are ready... I know part of Jaunty is changing how notifications work so I assume I'm not looking in the right place any more?
<virtuald> thank you
<cwillu_clone> rsync is commonly used for backups.  You could make the case that most users do backups, I suppose... :p
<virtuald> it worked for the upper panel but not the lower one
<cwillu_clone> unlock the panel first, I think
<cwillu_clone> and it has to be on a section of the panel without any applets
<cwillu_clone> Superdweeb, do you mean the horizontal lines running across the panel when you resize it?
<Superdweeb> haha. no.
<Superdweeb> the handles.
<Superdweeb> they arn't transparent.
<Superdweeb> they are _GREY_.
<cwillu_clone> oh, heh, might be able to set it via the background colour
<Superdweeb> I tried.
<cwillu_clone> but I'm not sure why you'd want the cpu load required to mask off applets if you're running on a pII :p
 * cwillu_clone jabs Superdweeb with a stick :p
<Superdweeb> I also tried hacking the theme files, but the gtkrc for the only theme I have with pictures is the one that also themes the panel with colors too dark for human eyes.
<cwillu_clone> beyond simply turning off the hide buttons, or finding an appropriate gtk theme, I don't know that you can fix that without hacking on gtk's source itself
<virtuald> cwillu_clone: ok i closed a few apps and now i could move it, but there's still no way to lock the position
<Superdweeb> I've got a pentium 3, yes, but I also have a mobile radeon 7500.
<Superdweeb> I can even run compiz :D
<virtuald> maybe it was removed because it doesn't work anyway
<Superdweeb> Now all I have to worry about is whether plymouth will work with my card.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> guys: very urgent: do you know where does the message "in composition" in evolution if I close the main window?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> where goes
<Superdweeb> it goes bye-bye or if you saved it, it goes to the draft folder.
<cwillu_clone> Le-Chuck_ITA, it didn't prompt you to save it?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Superdweeb: I hate programs that look like cool and rock-solid, and then betray you, no it didn't
<cwillu_clone> Le-Chuck_ITA, like, a crash?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but I think that I reported this bug some two years ago before switching to thunderbird...
<Superdweeb> I never have used evolution.,
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no like, I closed the main window :)
<cwillu_clone> if it didn't prompt you, I'd suspect you saved it somewhere first
<Superdweeb> it's a gnome monster
<cwillu_clone> Le-Chuck_ITA, yes, and it'll prompt you if the message is unsaved
<Superdweeb> thunderbird is my fav
<Le-Chuck_ITA> cwillu_clone: that's what I expected, but there's nothing like my old message around
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ls
<Superdweeb> prism-gmail is cool too
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sorry wrong win :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Superdweeb: I never used gmail :)
<Superdweeb> or prism-yahoomail.
<Superdweeb> you can make your own prism apps.
<Superdweeb> I've made one for each of my favorite places now.
<cwillu_clone> you know, that would be a good workaround for firefox not using seperate processes for pages, and not handling large numbers of open pages very well
<Superdweeb> yes if you could write a utility to convert every bookmark I have into prism markers in my internet menu, I would use them.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Superdweeb> yo yo yo.
<yow|x2> anyone tell me what the name of the ubuntu bug channel is please?
<Superdweeb> do you want the april-fools version or the actual channel?
<yow|x2> both :)
<Superdweeb> I recommend lauchpad.net for any real bugs though.
<Superdweeb> launchpad.net
<yow|x2> i was talking to someone yesterday about the intel driver so i just wanna rejoin the channel
<Superdweeb> Well, first I would go to #hai-ubuntu-i-gotta-bug-but-it's-really-cus-i'ma-stupid-user channel to check in your sanity, then I would go to #ubuntu-bugs to report the bug.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> cwillu_clone: what a strange thing: I finished re-writing my message, sent it, and tried with a new one to close the main window; at reopen, it prompted me to recover unfinished messages and reopened both of them
<Le-Chuck_ITA> perhaps the first time it had not been completely shut down (you know all those daemons) so it didn't do the startup checks.
<yow|x2> i like the first one, but the second one isnt the one i was thinking of (even though it's probably the most logical choice)
<BUGabundo> yow|x2: was that me?
<yow|x2> yes BUGabundo  i wanted to tell you that i upgraded the video driver for intel on the repo yesterday and ive yet to have a freeze since last night (im afraid to upgrade today though, lol)
<cwillu_clone> yow|x2, what kind of freezes?
<yow|x2> while in gui, requiring hard reboot
<cwillu_clone> any display corruption?
<yow|x2> i had major issues before with the intel driver back in hardy, but intrepid fixed it. nope, just a sudden freeze. im not even using compiz
<cwillu_clone> yow|x2, random question, are you using ext4?
<yow|x2> yes i am
<cwillu_clone> yow|x2, it's not intel crashing it
<cwillu_clone> known ext4 bug
<cwillu_clone> switch to a mainline kernel and the hangs will go away, I'm in the middle of a bisect to figure out what patch is causing it
<yow|x2> hmmm, i thought it could be ext4 but it seems to happen with intel associated upgrades. id be happy to test a different kernel though'
<cwillu_clone> yow|x2, I was thinking it was intel too, until my desktop (running nvidia) started showing the same problem :)
<yow|x2> ah ok. any suggestions on specific kernel version to try?
<cwillu_clone> yow|x2, any mainline kernel build will do, any ubuntu kernel won't :p
<yow|x2> so id compile from source then?
<cwillu_clone> yow|x2, I've got another 5-6 kernel builds until I've got it pinned down, until then there's nothing really more specific to do
<cwillu_clone> yow|x2, oh, no, there's a repository with vanilla kernels available
<BUGabundo> cwillu_clone: its all those intel 8x5 bugs yow|x2
<yow|x2> oh ok, thanks for the info
<BUGabundo> stuff like https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/317457
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 317457 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i865G] 82865G freeze, works only with dri false" [High,Fix released]
<cwillu_clone> BUGabundo, he's not seeing an intel bug though :p
<BUGabundo> no?
<cwillu_clone> yow|x2, one sec
<BUGabundo> missread the log
<BUGabundo> (05:12:44 PM) yow|x2: i was talking to someone yesterday about the intel driver so i just wanna rejoin the channel
<BUGabundo> cwillu_clone: I had the same prob yesterday
<cwillu_clone> BUGabundo, yes, and I had a hunch that it might have been misdiagnosed :p
<BUGabundo> Intel card LOCK
<BUGabundo> so you need to hard reboot
<BUGabundo> then you need to talk to bryce
<BUGabundo> maybe you can help out
<BUGabundo> there are many dupes about this
<cwillu_clone> sec
<BUGabundo> but on my case it was ext3 not 4
<yow|x2> ive read up a lot on the intel driver issue in the past and it seemed corrected at intrepid and then it seemed come back as a problem in jaunty. i cant be sure that its not ext4 though either.
<cwillu_clone> yow|x2, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds
<BUGabundo> yow|x2: can you run a daily livecd/usb and see if it freezes ?
<cwillu_clone> yow|x2, install one from there, and see if the hangs go away
<yow|x2> i didnt have any freezes at all though since installing jaunty up until maybe a few weeks ago so i didnt think it was ext4 unless it was kernel related
<BUGabundo> I would test the intel bug 1st
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<BUGabundo> then ext4
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOLOL ubottu
<BUGabundo> back to work. ping me if you guys need or find something
<yow|x2> ty for all the links, ive bookmarked them all, the next time i get any freeze, i'll try those fixes
<cwillu_clone> yow|x2, does anything show up in the xorg logs re: the freezes?
<yow|x2> i can check, sec
<yow|x2> dont see anything strange in /var/log/Xorg.log. anywhere else to check?
<cwillu_clone> Xorg.0.log.old
<cwillu_clone> (old will be from the last sesion, assuming the last one was the crasher
<billybigrigger> http://imagebin.org/43974
<billybigrigger> does anyone else have this problem with firefox? i always seem to get some sort of distortion like this, wierd colors, sometimes black
<yow|x2> theres some info there but not sure its of use. pastebin?
<billybigrigger> and it doesn't matter what sites i visit i think its just a firefox bug, anyone else get this?
<thiebaude> billybigrigger: it could be a april fools joke
<billybigrigger> no
<billybigrigger> if i refresh the page its fine
<cwillu_clone> yow|x2, sure
<billybigrigger> it happens all the time to me, just today was very noticable, usually its just black
<ActionParsnip> billybigrigger: ive seen that, dont sweat it
<thiebaude> billybigrigger: this is the first day its happened to me
<thiebaude> hi ActionParsnip
<billybigrigger> well what is it?
<ActionParsnip> hi thiebaude
<ActionParsnip> billybigrigger: no idea, see how it is tomorrow
<yow|x2> cwillu_clone - http://pastebin.com/m1a0b85f5
<yow|x2> thats the end of it, let me know if you need to see more
<cwillu_clone> yow|x2, nothing odd there
<yow|x2> ok\
<yow|x2> im shocked it hasnt frozen yet today, maybe its an april fool's joke
<cwillu_clone> yow|x2, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.28.9/ and download headers-i386, headers-all, and generic-386, install them, and try it out
<cwillu_clone> yow|x2, the ext4 bug is triggered by deletions
<yow|x2> by file deletions?
<cwillu_clone> log files, version control, updated packages, that sort of thing can all trigger it via the same bug, yes
<yow|x2> ah ok
<cwillu_clone> my main desktop would be hung every time I came back, because I've got my backups triggering based on desktop inactivity :)
<cwillu_clone> yow|x2, actually, don't download from that link, go up one, and pick up 2.6.29
<yow|x2> ah right, makes sense
<yow|x2> or should i just add the ppa to synaptic?
<cwillu_clone> you could, you still have to select those packages one way or another though
<yow|x2> ok
<cwillu_clone> probably best to just download the particular packages so that you don't have confusion at some point
<yow|x2> right
 * cwillu_clone reboots, and prepares for another git bisect good/bad
<yow|x2> do i need the headers all pkg though if im getting headers-i386?
<cwillu_clone> yes
<yow|x2> ok, will do
<cwillu_clone> headers-i386, headers-all and the image
<thiebaude> anyone have a link to the 2.6.29 kernal?
<cwillu_clone> thiebaude, I just linked the site
<cwillu_clone> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<thiebaude> ok, thanks
<yow|x2> installing now cwillu_clone, i'll let you know how it works out
<cwillu_clone> k
<thiebaude> i also installed the one from the above link too
<thiebaude> i hope i can get into x
<cwillu_clone> thiebaude, if you install nvidia et al normally, dkms should take care of the modules (works fine here at least)
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: part of the post install is dkms compile
<thiebaude> my problem is the i815
<cwillu_clone> thiebaude, I don't claim that it fixes all intel problems, I just think it'll fix yow|x2, based on his description
<cwillu_clone> hard lock, nothing suspicious in xorg.0.log, nothing in any of the logs to speak of
<thiebaude> i'll reboot, thanks
<cwillu_clone> on an ext4 system
 * cwillu_clone just realized that he has a good vps available, and so he should compile his kernels there rather than messing around on his 4 year old laptop
<coz_> hey guys.. just reloded synaptic and got " the pacakge cache file is corrupted.._cache->open() failed, please report
<coz_> however from terminal a  dist-upgrade worked fine
<cwillu_clone> coz_, sudo aptitude update do anything?
<BUGabundo> coz_: I get that many times a day
<BUGabundo> I just ignore it
<BUGabundo> until I get bad db lists
<coz_> cwillu_clone, yeah that works
<BUGabundo> then I change mirrors
<coz_> ah
<coz_> mm
<coz_> BUGabundo,  but synaptic closes after closing the error popup
<BUGabundo> really?
<BUGabundo> that's a first
<cwillu_clone> coz_, move /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin and update again
<BUGabundo> I don't use synaptic that much
<cwillu_clone> coz_, (move, don't delete)
<BUGabundo> just UM and apt
<coz_> cwillu_clone, ok
<cwillu_clone> BUGabundo, update-manager uses synaptic though
<cwillu_clone> or rather, update-manager is a feature of synaptic
<cwillu_clone> synaptic --upgrade-mode
<benste> how can I install fwlan module in jaunty?
<cwillu_clone> actually, that may be a lie, but it does use synaptic :p
<BUGabundo> cwillu_clone: UM uses APT and DPKG
<ActionParsnip> benste: compile or find a repo with it on
<crdlb> cwillu_clone: eh? update-manager a frontend for update-manager-core written in pygtk
<BUGabundo> crdlb: eheh
<cwillu_clone> crdlb, BUGabundo, I just said I lied
<yow|x2> ok, rebooting now to test, brb
<myk_robinson> lunie2ns-linux: you awake yet? How did the secondlife deal turn out?
<cwillu_clone> and you expect me not to be lying on my very next statement? :p
<myk_robinson> looks as though your wifi is still working, so that's good
 * cwillu_clone was confusing um with software-sources
 * BUGabundo doesn't get cwillu_clone april fools jokes
<benste> ActionParsnip: the problem is that compiling it from source results in a disaster
<cwillu_clone> I know, filing bugs on the release notes page, telling people their intel bugs are really ext4 bugs
<cwillu_clone> I'm hilarious, aren't I?
<benste> ActionParsnip, but I've got an idea now, first I have to disable the flash drive function of the wifi stic :-)
<ActionParsnip> benste: sounds like a plan
<coz_> cwillu_clone,  same error
<BUGabundo> cwillu_clone: if I were you , I would talk to bryce
<BUGabundo> either he doesn't know
<BUGabundo> or you are confunding stuff
<cwillu_clone> BUGabundo, I want to establish that yow's problem was ext4 or not
<BUGabundo> I had ext3
<cwillu_clone> BUGabundo, but there _is_ an ext4 with the symptoms yow was describing
<cwillu_clone> there is also intel instability
<BUGabundo> got the exact sabe behauvior from LiveCD
<BUGabundo> s/sabe/same/
<thiebaude> new kernel didn't work
<coz_> cwillu_clone, ` just to carify   http://picpaste.com/screenshot1_1.png
<cwillu_clone> thiebaude, that advice was never meant for you :p
<cwillu_clone> coz_, did you move those two files?
<thiebaude> :)
<coz_> cwillu_clone,  yes I did
<thiebaude> any advice on how to get x started
<BUGabundo> coz_: it's the same I get
<coz_> cwillu_clone, `updates work fine via terminal  but synaptic . and only after the last updates,,isnt working
 * cwillu_clone pokes yow|x2 with a stick
<benste> is /etc/udev/rules.d also vaild for jaunty?
<coz_> cwillu_clone, should I return those files?
<cwillu_clone> coz_, you can, should't matter too much though  (you closed and reopened synaptic if it was open, right?)
<coz_> cwillu_clone,  yes it was closed when I moved the files and then I reopened it
<cwillu_clone> k
<coz_> I can try again though hold on
<cwillu_clone> nah, I wouldn't worry about it
<yow|x2> we'll see how it goes cwillu_clone. Also, i forgot to mention, yesterday i would get freezing as soon as the gui would load. I thought it could be network manager even. Anyway, using 2.6.29-020629 now so hopefully that does the trick
<coz_> cwillu_clone,  ok
<BUGabundo> yow|x2: with all those freezes on ext4 I'm afraid you may already have damaged files
<coz_> cwillu_clone,    well gues waht!  after moveing files and reopening synaptic and then closeing synaptic and reoprning once again  I do not have those errors  go figure
<coz_> cwillu_clone, so I can remove the previous files I moved correct?
<yow|x2> BUGabundo well im not too worried about files on this laptop, all my important files are on my network.
<cwillu_clone> coz_, yep, they should already be regenerated
<cwillu_clone> coz_, out of curiosity, what are their file sizes?
<cwillu_clone> the old ones
<coz_> cwillu_clone,  pkgcache.bin = 11.4 megs  and srcpkgcache.bin = 11.4 megs
<cwillu_clone> those are the old ones?
<coz_> cwillu_clone,  yep
<benste> ActionParsnip: my idea didn't work, so I was about to compile the vendors source code for this wifi stick, starting with MAKE in the src directory I get "No Rule for creating /teriber/src" - what's that? is it only a mal translated german TREIBER or is that normal?
<cwillu_clone> k, just a hunch that didn't play out
<coz_> cwillu_clone,  what was the hunch?
<cwillu_clone> benste, you did ./configure already?
<cwillu_clone> coz_, more ext4 stuff :p
<cwillu_clone> but in this case, it was probably simple corruption
<ActionParsnip> benste: not sure, try asking in #ubuntu-de
<yow|x2> i thought ext4 was supposed to be 'stable' in the newer kernel, lol
<coz_> cwillu_clone,  ok I will take your word for it   although interesting that   I had to open close and repeat
<benste> cwillu_clone: ./configure results in no such file or directory
<mrb__> hello
<mrb__> need some helo with the new Kubuntu beta
<cwillu_clone> benste, no idea then, sorry.  They should have documentation for building it though
<benste> cwilliu_clone, they've got only a install.sh in the upper dir
<coz_> benste,  isnt there a README file in the src directory?
<coz_> benste,  try a   ./install.sh
<benste> coz_ in the uppüer dir?
<benste> there is no readme in the /src
<thiebaude> mrb__: what's  wrong with it
<coz_> benste, what application is this
<mrb__> thats my first time with the new Package manager and i just installed the new Kubuntu 9.04 Beta and i am trying to insall the restricated extinsion support so i can run MP3 and other formats
<mrb__> i cant find it in the new Package manager
<benste> coz_ it's a wifi dirver from AVM
<coz_> mrb__, did you try   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras    ?
<coz_> benste,   do you have a link for it?
<mrb__> not really... i will do it now.. thanks alot
<cwillu_clone> !info language-support-en
<ubottu> language-support-en (source: language-support-en): metapackage for English language support. In component main, is optional. Version 1:8.10+20080703 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<cwillu_clone> so, why doesn't my vps have that?
<mrb__> it didnt work
<coz_> mrb__, open the pacakage manager on KDE  and search for ubuntu
<coz_> mrb__,  see if the ubuntu-restricted-extras pacakge  is there  also check the repositories to see that they are    enabled  all  of them
<benste> coz_ shure: http://www.avm.de/en/frame/frame.php?destination=http%3A%2F%2Fwebgw.avm.de%2Fdownload%2FDownload_en.jsp%3Flang%3Den%26preferlang%3Den%26os%3Dlinux%26product%3DFRITZ!WLAN+USB+Stick%26category%3Dfritzbox
<coz_> benste,  ok on the link when you click :download  there is also a link for the "info.txt"  you should read that
<benste> coz_ just one mom I'll download the english version, which seems to differ from the german one because I don't have a info.txt :-)
<coz_> ooo  ok
<coz_> benste,    http://www.avm.de/en/frame/frame.php?destination=http%3A%2F%2Fwebgw.avm.de%2Fdownload%2FDownload_en.jsp%3Flang%3Den%26preferlang%3Den%26os%3Dlinux%26product%3DFRITZ!WLAN+USB+Stick%26category%3Dfritzbox
<coz_> nope that didint  work
<coz_> yep it did ... sorry
<mrb__> coz_ thanks alot it worked and downloading now
<benste> coz_ ? what?
<coz_> mrb__,  cool
<benste> coz I found the info within the download dir :-)
<coz_> benste,  cool  just follow that and it should work fine
<coz_> benste,  at least the install procedure should work  wether  the driver works  I dont know
<benste> coz_ the problem is that the installer isn't working
<coz_> benste,  the Liesmich.htl is in german
<coz_> benste,   did you follow that?
<benste> yes
<coz_> mm
<benste> it's just about use install.sh if problems compile your self using make in the sub dir
<coz_> benste,     I am not sure , at this point, how to direct you
<coz_> benste, ok hold on
<coz_> benste, did you cd into src and run make  ?
<coz_> benste,  the make is failing here
<benste> yes
<benste> I did
<coz_> benste,  then you   need to contact the developer on that then  telling him distribution,  kernel version, etc
<benste> this dirver is older than 2 years and was only a short period in which the vendor tried to deliver linux dirver
 * cwillu_clone races his vps vs his laptop in... Race To Build 2.6.28-3
<coz_> benste,  yeah I would still try to contact them
<bsnider> benste, there are lots of usb dongles that will work out of the box
<benste> coz_ : I'll try the windows version with ndiswrapper and come bakc with a WPA2 problem:-)
<coz_> benste,  ok that is another option but dont let  contacting these people slip   they might be able to help
<benste> bsnider - I now that was my problem at the weekend I've had a linksys one which worked out of the box like my intel chipset in my Vaio
<benste> coz_ ok, I'll give it a try
<benste> thanks
<coz_> benste,  no problem hope it works out for you :)
<m0u5e> OH GOD RELEASE HAS BEEN DELAYED TO AUGUST
<bsnider> yeah,, only 2 months before koala
<m0u5e> haha
<ActionParsnip> yep, the beta is still available
<m0u5e> you know what would really suck
<bsnider> it's...it's just shocking
<m0u5e> is if that message perisisted until tomorrow
<m0u5e> then that would really su ck :/
<ActionParsnip> m0u5e: does intrepid not work for you?
<m0u5e> but anyways... anyone tested jackalope on a dell mini 9 yet?: )
<m0u5e> ActionParsnip, meh, intrepid had some annoying problems.... besides i want my new notification system
<m0u5e> and ext4
<ActionParsnip> m0u5e: seems like a big change for such a menial feature
<cwillu_clone> especially seeing as it can be installed in intrepid :p
<ActionParsnip> that too
<m0u5e> :/
<TuTUXG> then jaunty would be 9.08
<TuTUXG> ?
<cwillu_clone> yep
<ActionParsnip> i run jaunty so i can advise in #ubuntu when new users get issues with it
<m0u5e> also intrepid had a weird bug with cheese
<m0u5e> dunno if they fixed that... but my cheese stopped working once i hit intrepid
<coz_> m0u5e,  i noticed on intrepid in an applicaton when using the open dialog   it would take forever to populate the  opendialog   its stilla little   slow on  jaunty for me anyway
<m0u5e> oh. and multiple monitor supports a lot better now
<ActionParsnip> i thuink jaunty is a lot smoother
<m0u5e> intrepid was a step forward, but jaunty feels much more polished
<m0u5e> cant wait till karmic koala
<m0u5e> sometimes i wish i could go forward in time, grab like ubuntu 12.04 and then go back to 2001 when ms was releasing Xp
<coz_> oh no  karmic koala?  mm how about kinky or kewl
<coz_> lol
<m0u5e> i recommended to devs that jaunty shouldve been called the jazzy jaybird to fix the freaking sound system :X
<ActionParsnip> m0u5e: you may find the MS OS at 2012 isnt too bad either
<m0u5e> ActionParsnip, isn'ti t gonna be win7?
<m0u5e> win7 is actually quite good from my experience so far
<m0u5e> a lot faster
<m0u5e> a lot leaner
<coz_> well a jackalope is actually a   rabbit infected with the shopepapaloma virus
<m0u5e> new paint
<ActionParsnip> m0u5e: not sure
<m0u5e> coz_,  >_<; i saw that on wikipedia the other day...
<m0u5e> ActionParsnip, well win7 is going to be released late 09 or early mid 10 right?
<coz_> m0u5e, yeah  its the same virus that gives you planter's warts  lol
<ActionParsnip> m0u5e: not sure, i dont read MS news it doesnt interest me as I have only 1 Windows system and its for my work and only work
<ActionParsnip> m0u5e: i have zero windows systems or boots as I dot need it
<m0u5e> ActionParsnip, i use windows for games :D
<ActionParsnip> m0u5e: i dont game outside of frets on fire
<m0u5e> ActionParsnip, i dunno linux in general takes up too much of my time and concentration... i keep fiddling with things and trying out different things
<ActionParsnip> m0u5e: best way to learn
<m0u5e> yeah, but i don't have the time anymore
<m0u5e> so it really sucks when im playing with something
<m0u5e> and it breaks my system
<m0u5e> and ihave a project due in a matter of hours
<genii> It's like having a hotrod. you're always tinkering
<m0u5e> exactly!
<m0u5e> besides... i think of myself as the future userbase for linux
<ActionParsnip> m0u5e: have a restore image yuo can easily dd to your disk ;)
<m0u5e> if ubuntu is going to become a mainstream OS, its gotta appeal to stupid users
<m0u5e> ActionParsnip, i just partition home and / separately... usually if something bad happens i just reinstall ubuntu lol
<ActionParsnip> m0u5e: why not have an image of / which you can dd from to / to restore the system rather than reinstall then have to reupdate and reinstall your apps
<m0u5e> with what? clonezilla?
<ActionParsnip> dd
<m0u5e> dd?
<m0u5e> sorry, im kinda  newb
<ActionParsnip> dd if=/dev/sda2 of=~/backup.iso
<ActionParsnip> will create an iso on ~/ of your / partition (assuming /dev/sda2 is your / partition)
<m0u5e> wouldn't that take longer than reinstalling ubuntu though?
<m0u5e> since an install only takes around 15 minutes
<ActionParsnip> you can then EASILY boot to root recovery console or livecd and dd it back if your system goes wrong
<m0u5e> i guess...
<m0u5e> ill keep that in mind in the future thx :)
<ActionParsnip> m0u5e: sure but then how long to update, then configure wifi + video + sound + little settings
<m0u5e> does it copy the entire partition?
<ActionParsnip> yes
<m0u5e> so i need to copy it to a partition larger than my / then?
<ActionParsnip> yes
<m0u5e> darn :/
<m0u5e> ActionParsnip, so dd if=/dev/sda2 etc is if i'm recovering it right?
<m0u5e> would backing it up just require i use of instead of if?
<m0u5e> h/o brb gotta pick up laundry
<genii> if=inputfile of=outputfile
<ActionParsnip> m0u5e: sure, just reverse if (input file) and of (output file)
<ActionParsnip> genii: snips!
<genii> You can also loopmount a dd'd image
<ActionParsnip>  i just dont get why folks who play heavily dont have a backup
<m0u5e> ActionParsnip,  i didn't know if the dd command :D
<ActionParsnip> well consider yourself educated ;)
<antoranz> there is a repository to get a vanilla kernel (or almost), right?
<antoranz> I have this problem with my intel chipset abd using the kernel from intrepid made it disappear
<pepie34> Since I update to Jaunty, i can not connect to gdm via XDMCP
<pepie34> i've a Xvnc server that localy connect to gdm via XDMCP
<antoranz> I tried compiling a vanilal kernel using jaunty's config but it took too much disk room and I almost don't have any to spare
<pepie34> Any idea wher it come from ? my conf files seem unmodified
<baldurpet> I think I found an error
<baldurpet> but I don't know where I'm supposed to report it
<ActionParsnip> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Amaranth> no no
<Amaranth> figure out the name of the package the bug is for
<Amaranth> then run 'ubuntu-bug <packagename>' in a terminal
<baldurpet> well
<baldurpet> It's in the installer
<baldurpet> but it's not really a bug per se
<Amaranth> it'll automatically create a bug report with details usually wanted for that package then you can just fill in the problem you're having
<Amaranth> baldurpet: that'd be ubiquity
<pepie34> the Xvnc server connection seems ok as i see the X start background and the X cross
<Amaranth> !info ubiquity
<ubottu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.12.1 (jaunty), package size 2747 kB, installed size 10004 kB
<baldurpet> ubiquity?
<baldurpet> not the debian-installer?
<m0u5e> mm karmic koala should add a netinstall option
<pepie34> !info human
<ubottu> Package human does not exist in jaunty
<pepie34> :)
<m0u5e> like deb
<m0u5e> !info vrms
<ubottu> vrms (source: vrms): virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.14 (jaunty), package size 12 kB, installed size 92 kB
<baldurpet> mind if I just tell you the problem, that might help
<Amaranth> baldurpet: Was it a LiveCD install or an alternative install?
<baldurpet> I'm installing in a virtual machine
<baldurpet> using a livd CD
<baldurpet> basically, when I'm selecting a location
<baldurpet> and select Reykjavík, the small 'x' mark is located somewhere in the Atlatic ocean
<baldurpet> and people don't live in the ocean
<Amaranth> What about Atlantis?
<m0u5e> its rapture
<baldurpet> it's not a major issue
<Amaranth> But yeah, that's a bug
<m0u5e> gg bioshock
<Amaranth> And I think people have already reported it but you should check
<baldurpet> oh well, Atlantis isn't 10 kilometers of the coast of Iceland
<pepie34> rms is a component of the universe :)
<baldurpet> Actually the x is in a different timezone than Iceland is
<m0u5e> i wonder who wrote vrms
<Lint01> how can I add Jaunty repositories to Intrepid?
<Amaranth> Lint01: Don't
<m0u5e> Lint01, that could cause problems
<ActionParsnip> Lint01: you will need to upgrade to jaunty
<Amaranth> Lint01: Either upgrade or don't upgrade but do not run a mix of the two
<ActionParsnip> Lint01: you will end up with a big mess
<m0u5e> oh btw i was upgrading jaunty beta the other day
<m0u5e> and it froze while updating
<BUGabundo> Lint01: why would you want to do that?
<m0u5e> it got stuck on a package called gnome-session-canberra ... does anyone know why?
<Lint01> so I have to upgrade *all* OS just for *1* updated package?!
<m0u5e> had to hard reboot and everything
<BUGabundo> Lint01: no
<m0u5e> Lint01, ... lot more than just one upgraded package
<BUGabundo> but it may break your system
<ActionParsnip> m0u5e: yikes, did it boot ok?
<m0u5e> ActionParsnip, had to dpkg --configure -a and reconfigure a few packages manually
<Amaranth> Lint01: Unless that one package is ttf-droid it'll probably pull in half the updates anyway
<m0u5e> but it seems to be working again
<Amaranth> Lint01: Then you end up with a mismatched system that is technically supposed to work as all package dependencies are met but realistically if it breaks you get to keep both pieces
<ActionParsnip> m0u5e: thats cool, maybe some power thing turned the hdd off it some dep circle occurred, beta is a weird animal
<m0u5e> yea
<m0u5e> im just glad it happened on linux
<m0u5e> and not vista :/
<m0u5e> i should really learn how to use clonezilla
<m0u5e> so i can deploy images over the network
<m0u5e> would save me so much time and energy
<ActionParsnip> yuk @ vista
<Lint01> so if I want to upgrade "randomstuff 0.13" from Intrepid to "randomstuff 0.14" from Jaunty I must wait until it's out of its beta stage o_O
<ActionParsnip> setup a pxe server ;)
<m0u5e> ActionParsnip, well apparently its pretty easy with clonezilla... but yeah i just gotta read up on it
<m0u5e> make sure i dont wipe everyone computer which has PXE boot enabled on my university campus on my local network xD
<Amaranth> puppet?
<m0u5e> haha a bunch of students will be like... wth!? wh.. whats this ubuntu on my laptop....
<ActionParsnip> m0u5e: i'd use a usb stick / drive / seperate partition on every install with an image, makes life easier. when you get a new setup 100% nice, make a new image
<m0u5e> ActionParsnip, well with clonezilla i can just upload a new image directly to my server
<ActionParsnip> m0u5e: that too
<m0u5e> and that way i can store a bunch of different images
<ActionParsnip> as long as you keep all the drivers and hardware the same
<ActionParsnip> especially with vga
<m0u5e> yeah
<m0u5e> i'd just have to make a new image for each of my computers
<m0u5e> but that wouldn't be that bad
<m0u5e> it takes me like 3-4 hours to set up a windows computer cause of all the drivers and updates
<m0u5e> ubuntu only takes me about 1-2 and i have a workable system in between that time
<m0u5e> unlike vista VGA 640x480 mode :/
<ActionParsnip> mine takes about 30 mins to dd
<ActionParsnip> i have a fileserver which all my systems map home to so all email / favourites / etc are identical
<m0u5e> ohhh!
<yow|x2> anyone use or mind testing btdownloadcurses ? im getting lots of python related crashes since jaunty. seems to error in reference to threads?
<m0u5e> but then you have to be on your network though right... what if you leave your network?
<m0u5e> what if you had a laptop... and you went somewhere else and updated your email?
<m0u5e> would it autosync back with your network?
<ActionParsnip> m0u5e: i have all desktops, not gonna happen
<m0u5e> oh :3
<m0u5e> yeah... thats one of the annoying problems i have
<m0u5e> i use thunderbird, but only on one computer at a time
<baldurpet> erm of course the amount of time it takes to install Windows doesn't erally matter
<baldurpet> 99.9% of people get Windows preinstalled
<m0u5e> OEM installs suck
<m0u5e> i dont want all that extra baggage
<ActionParsnip> baldurpet: depends if you kow what you want. I self build so have no OS preinstalled
<Ienorand> Is it just me or is the forum thing kind of lame, seeing how it was the same thing last year?
<Exilant> the kubuntu jaunty beta install is only available as dvd?
<m0u5e> really though, i'm surprised ubuntu can still fit on a cd
<BluesKaj> or an upgrade over the internet
<m0u5e> thats why i think karmic should implement net in stalls
<m0u5e> *netinstalls
<Amaranth> Exilant: the ubuntu and kubuntu betas were 7MB too large for a CD so they only made DVD images available
<Amaranth> m0u5e: netinstall would kill the servers
<ActionParsnip> Exilant: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<m0u5e> why would it kill the servers? how is it any diferent than people downloading isos
<m0u5e> in fact wouldnt it help out, since people would only n eed to download what they actually need
<Ienorand> torrent netinstall? Would such a thing  be possible?
<m0u5e> maybe make the netinstalls uses bittorrent LOL
<m0u5e> yeah!
<Amaranth> m0u5e: Because ISOs can be shared by people
<Amaranth> and bittorrent is...slow
<m0u5e> bittorrent... slow? o_O
<Exilant> ah, thanks a lot
<jemark> slow?
<m0u5e> i get like 4MB/s down on bt for the juanty beta cd
<Amaranth> Most packages are only going to have one seeder when you want it: the main server
<Exilant> somehow i got lost in the directories
<Amaranth> m0u5e: Right, because a single ISO is easier to share
<m0u5e> well people only need to download one file once right?
<Ienorand> Not itf enough people used it, which if it was used for install/updates would probably be the case
<Amaranth> m0u5e: Who wants to keep sharing every package you ever download?
<m0u5e> so its like the ISO - unneeded files
<BUGabundo> you guys know you can even install updates / packges via torrents?
<BUGabundo> deb-torrent
<Ienorand> interesting
<m0u5e> Amaranth, maybe your right, maybe it would take too much bandwidth
<Amaranth> apt-p2p already exists. yes
<Amaranth> But it is slow
<m0u5e> Amaranth, but maybe we should work toa  solution lol
<ActionParsnip> kubuntu 9.04 beta: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/9.04/
<m0u5e> it'd save the servers update bandwidth
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: its not slow!
<m0u5e> since netinstalls would install the latest updates
<BUGabundo> its only slow if your ISP shappes your connection
<m0u5e> so the users wouldnt need to install updates
<BUGabundo> or you don't open the required ports on the router
<BUGabundo> m0u5e: on jaunty you have updates every 5 mins
<Amaranth> m0u5e: But an ISO can be shared by many people
<m0u5e> well not net installs for betas
<m0u5e> once its gone gold
<m0u5e> Amaranth, in what way can an iso be shared by man people? like physically? or like bittorrent
<Amaranth> physically
<Amaranth> Every ISO I burn gets used by 3 computers, at least
<m0u5e> they dont have to stop providing isos
<m0u5e> they can still keep that option
<m0u5e> i'm not saying one or the otehr
<Amaranth> m0u5e: In that case you can already do netinstall
<Ienorand> If torrent were to be used it should be seamlessly parallel to the normal download, and very restrictive so as to only use idle bandwidth...
<BUGabundo> go to go
<m0u5e> Amaranth, netinstalls like how they work in debian?
<Amaranth> m0u5e: yep
<m0u5e> Amaranth, besides using daily builds? :X
<ActionParsnip> m0u5e: just downloads the debs from the repos instead of a snapshot iso then needing an upgrade once installed
<m0u5e> ActionParsnip, how would i do that?
<Amaranth> m0u5e: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<Amaranth> m0u5e: mini.iso
<ActionParsnip> m0u5e: get the minimal iso (~10Mb) and install that way
<m0u5e> Amaranth, oh cool O_O;
<Halow> I've never gotten the miniCD to work wireless, or I'd never use much else.
<m0u5e> haha i didnt even know this existed, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Halow: use wired til you get installed
<ActionParsnip> Halow: or use wifi that works out of the box
<Halow> Hafta lug my clunky desktop across the house. But that's an idea.
<ActionParsnip> Halow: then cd install for you, or buy better wifi cards
<Halow> Probably. ;)
<ActionParsnip> my Netgear WG311T works out of the box (Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter) it's all i buy for PCI wifi
<cwillu_clone> yow|x2, ping
<giaco> I've just upgraded to 9.04! Everything works great but my xorg is eating a lot of cpu power, even w/o firefox opened (actually just with just xchat it eats 12% of my core due T7300). I'd like to ask you if this is a known issue and/or it has a specific name or something! Maybe I can support with my test case :-) thanks
<nemo> giaco: I don't use xchat (irssi ftw) but I had some issues personally with SDL and Qt and pulseaudio and CPU usage
<nemo> giaco: have you considered running calgrind against xchat?
<crdlb> giaco: video driver? there have been some regressions in the intel driver
<giaco> crdlb, yes, I'm using intel drivers
<crdlb> you could try Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"
<giaco> nemo, can you expand it a bit? I've never used calgrind
<crdlb> it's the new hotness for intel, but of course it may be unstable :)
<nemo> giaco: install valgrind - it should be included
<giaco> crdlb, I like it hot :-)
<kevin_zhong> how can i Update 8.10 to 9.04?
<jemark> kevin_zhong: i will search it for u
<kevin_zhong> ty
<nemo> giaco: valgrind --tool=callgrind -v
<giaco> nemo, thank you
<cetanhota> kevin_zhong, if I were you I would wait for the final release. Unless the system you are using is a test system
<nemo> adding --log-file might be a good idea too
<giaco> now pidgin burns 100% of the cpu
<kevin_zhong> cetanhota: ty 4 the advice
<jemark> kevin_zhong: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-to-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope-beta.html
<kevin_zhong> jemark: tyvm
<jemark> kevin_zhong: you're welcome
<nemo> giaco: try killing off pulseaudio? mine behaved badly?
<kevin_zhong> could it be possible that a driver that doesn't work now, my graphics card, could work with 9.04?
<giaco> nemo, I've killed it but now valgrind is killing my cpu, I can't understand the effect of pulseaudio now
<un2him> why can't i resume from suspend when i have proprietary nvidia driver installed?
<jemark> kevin_zhong: i have no idea
<kevin_zhong> hmm, kk, because this computer is 4-5 years old, my graphics suck right now :D
<cetanhota> kevin_zhong, what graphics card?
<kevin_zhong> im forcing the pc to run in "low graphics mode"
<kevin_zhong> hmm, nvidia geforce 4 mx
<giaco> nemo, my valgrind is creating many callgrind.*.out files, I don't know how to read them, could you take a look on one?
<cetanhota> Kevin_Zhong, have you tried to tell X to use you nv driver?
<benste1> how can I get debug infos for network manager cause it woun't connect to WPA2-PSK
<mbeierl> anyone else having problems getting core dump files (crash) for apport?
<kevin_zhong> i don't think so
<mbeierl> I am trying to report problems with Evolution and exchange but despite the (core dumped) message, there  is no core, nor .crash file anywhere
<cetanhota> Kevin_zhong, before you go and try to upgrade you system you should try to get it working with you current hardware. I see no reason why the nvidia card would be forcing you into low graphics mode. 1 sec let me see if I can find you a url for setting up you xorg.conf to use the nv driver.
<nemo> giaco: sure. that's the point
<nemo> giaco: and, yes. valgrind is slow...
<nemo> but. the output is what you are interested in. not its performance
<kevin_zhong> cetanhota: its not forcing me, i manually did it because i couldn't get 1028x764 with any drivers for it
<nemo> giaco: I would be sure to run it for a little while of course, to ensure the data is most informative
<nemo> giaco: ideally, run it for a minute, then exit the app normally
<funkyHat> What's this private bug reports thing all about?
<cetanhota> kevin_zhong, you should be able to with that card. do you know what driver X is trying to use?
<kevin_zhong> give me a sec
<giaco> nemo, done it. don'those know how to read those files
<kevin_zhong> 96.43.09-0ubuntu1.1
<kevin_zhong> I also tried 71.86.04-0ubuntu10  but that didn't work either
<nemo> giaco: pastebin 'em. can look, sure
<cetanhota> kevin_zhong, check out this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=788765, also do a google search on manually changing you xorg.conf
<kevin_zhong> Ok, thanks
<giaco> nemo, it's too large for pastebin & pastie, do you know an alternative service?
<cetanhota> kevin_zhong, my guess is that your X windows is using a driver that will not work correctly with your video card. The default vesa driver should give you 1024x768, and the nv driver should give you even more res options.
<kevin_zhong> hmm
<nemo> giaco: host it on a free hosting service like google pages, or run a local webserver like a good linux person :)
<benste1> what can I do if nm-applet woun't connect a wireless USB with WPA2PSK but with open authentication?
<giaco> nemo, I'd use the second option if you'd have an ipv6 connection cause I don't have a public ip
<giaco> I'll go for the first one
<baldurpet> nemo = nobody
<nemo> giaco: hm. my ISP might route ipv6, dunno. but surely you must have some internet-facing IP address
<Alexia_Death> baldurpet: nemo = nameless  afaic:P
<nemo> giaco: 93-35-228-153.ip57.fastwebnet.it isn't accessible on any port?
<giaco> btw, I think I've found my bugpage https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/238629
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 238629 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i965] [EXA] Java plugin causes massive Xorg CPU usage, fixed by changing Xorg acceleration mode [i965GM]" [Medium,Incomplete]
<giaco> nemo, no, that's my gateway, I'm under NAT
<nemo> Alexia_Death: Anonymous ;)
<nemo> giaco: sure. but you can't do a port forward on the gateway?
<nemo> giaco: my gentoo box is my gateway :)
<nemo> but. you know. your router, whatever.
<Alexia_Death> is knetworkmanager working for anybody
<giaco> nemo, my ISP gateway, not home gateway, it's miles away from here, and surely not accessible
<nemo> giaco: oh. that's an odd layout.
<giaco> I could sneak into for a port forwarding, but not my cup of tea :-)
<nemo> giaco: I know of someone else from italy, and his ISP has a normal layout, where each customer gets a temp IP
<nemo> giaco: the layout you're suggesting is pretty abnormal.
<benste1> no one here who can help me with my WPA2 / nm / ndiswrapper problem?
<nemo> benste1: I didn't quite understand it frankly :)
<nemo> WPA2PSK doesn't work, open does?
<benste1> nemo yes
<nemo> ah. yeeeah. dunno then. WFM.
<nemo> benste1: looked in dmesg and other common places for logs?
<giaco> nemo, trust me, I could have a temporary id for 10 buck/hour, not for this case. The fastweb strategy is not so uncommon / abnormal
<nemo> benste1: ~/.xsession-errors, system log files...
<nemo> giaco: dear god. that's larcenous
<benste1> nemo why X session, and what's the command for the first one?
<nemo> benste1: that's STDERR for stuff run by x session, which seemed like a good place to look if nm-applet was whining
<nemo> benste1: dmesg   is the command to dump device log...
<nemo> benste1: and the others are under /var/log
<giaco> nemo, I'm uploading
<nemo> giaco: I pay $50/mo for broadband, and my dynamic IP hasn't changed in 2 years
<benste1> nemo: there is something in dmesg
<nemo> giaco: your ISP is evil :(
<giaco> nemo, on the other hand there are some advantages
<benste1> nemo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/142259/
<benste1> nemo: line 14 seems like a problem or?
<nemo> benste1: that seems familiar to me
<giaco> http://www.cappelliniintagli.com/other/callgrind
<benste1> nemo: should I post the other logs?
 * giaco is restarting X
<nemo> benste1: there are some mappings for certain keys that are specific to laptop models - I doubt it is the source of your problem though
<darthanubis>  Despite the hard work from hundreds of dedicated contributors, a single name has stood out this cycle: Daniel T Chen (crimsun on Launchpad), for several reasons. Daniel is a key contributor to Pulseaudio (and the rest of the audio stack) in Ubuntu.
<darthanubis> I hope the rest of the community will join me in saying Thank you Dan!!
<hggdh> +1, certainly
<darthanubis> This echoes what I said three days ago
<darthanubis> http://bobbo.me.uk/index.php/meme-jaunty-rockstar-daniel-t-chen/
<nemo> darthanubis: so he's the one making pulseaudio break less? applause then. :)
<darthanubis> :)
<Halow> He's surely made my pulseaudio experience a happier one. :)
<darthanubis> Not only that, he has helped , and has been helping me for at least two years now. Never rude or condescending, always helpful.
<darthanubis> I cannn't say enough good things about crimsun
<darthanubis> peace
<benste1> nemo: the wpasupplicant log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/142273/
<giaco> I'm under UXA acceleration method but xorg is still eating the processing power
<benste1> nemo do you see something what could prpaply cause problems
<giaco> 92% on firefox on facebook
<nemo> giaco: kcachegrind
<nemo> giaco: nothing is jumping out at me by sight
<SwedeMike> giaco: if you disable UXA you'll get EXA nowadays, gives me better glxgears performance anyway.
<nemo> benste1: question, since you said wpasupplicant (I didn't realise network manager used that)
<nemo> benste1: are you, by any chance, using ' or " or ;  in your key name?
<nemo> or similar other odd characters
<benste1> no
<benste1> key only has numbers and two DOTs
<giaco> SwedeMike, I was under EXA, I've just changed into UXA to avoid xorg burning my cpu
<nemo> benste1: might be driver level then - I know I had a pain in the ass problem with driver for my card and wpa2
<benste1> and what can I do now? is there any special config needed for use with ndiswrapper?
<nemo> benste1: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<nemo> (my card)
<nemo> benste1: oh. you're using ndiswrapper too???
<benste1> yes
<nemo> benste1: is that seriously needed for any card nowdays?
<nemo> what's your card?
<darthanubis> http://drowninginbugs.blogspot.com/2009/04/further-down-rabbit-hole.html
<darthanubis> That had to sting.
<benste1> nemo: the most problem causing stick ever :-) AVM USB wireless stick, in my laptop I use a intel chipset too which works fine
<nemo> ugh
<nemo> benste1: sorry. totally out of my familiarity
<benste1> JAUNTY RELEASE HAS BEEN DELAYED TO AUGUST DUE TO PROBLEMS --> IS this only an aprily fool?
<nemo> benste1: I guess you could try googling for some strings from this output :-/
<benste1> Already did :-)
<benste1> and already on IRC since hours :-9
<bobbo> benste1: yeah its April fools, they do the same every year :D
<benste1> lol
<nemo> benste1: you know, since it is usb, and wireless, why on earth didn't you check for linux support *before* buying it? :-p
<giaco> nemo, kcachegrind shows that most of the calls have been for the libgtk, should I get something new from this info?
<benste1> nemo I didn't buy it, it's borrowed from the company of my father, I prefer to use a linksys stick for my brother which works out of the box
<nemo> giaco: anything jumping out in terms of dramatically high call number?
<nemo> giaco: or CPU time?
<benste1> nemo, do you know someone here on IRC whos familar with ndiswrapper?
<nemo> nope
<benste1> or is there a channel?
<nemo> benste1: could try ##linux maybe
<darthanubis> ppl still use ndiswrapper?
<nemo> or /msg alis list *ndis* or something
<nemo> darthanubis: that's what I thought :)
<tomsdale> ah blast - my kwin session just crashed again - screen dead and full of artefacts. Are there many people on kubuntu with stability problems? I have the NVidia nonfree driver.
<noren> tomsdale: my kde is working fine
<giaco> nemo, can't see anything in particular
<giaco> nemo, libgobject seems a bit hungry+
<zhurai> question: when Jaunty becomes RC, how much support'll be given? o_o
<zhurai> * will it be...
<tomsdale> noren: are you using Compositing? For me it happens around once a day.
<nemo> giaco: yeah. runs like this are hard to interpret without a normal run to compare against :-/
<noren> no i m not using
<zhurai> uhhh...
<nemo> giaco: if all your apps are behaving badly, try some other runs?
<nemo> look for patterns?
<weboide> is there a way I can remove the fading effect when changing wallpaper because without compiz it's a bit laggy ?
<BluesKaj> check out ubuntu forums ...gawd-eeeeeeeeeee
<cwillu> zhurai, you should just be waiting for the actual release
<weboide> thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> weboide , for ?  that was jus a comment not an answer
<weboide> BluesKaj: well I think I found an answer to my question there :p
<BluesKaj> good :)
<panos> I am trying to install python-qwt4 in jaunty, and get the following message:  python-qwt4: Depends: python (< 2.6) but 2.6.1-0ubuntu9 is to be installed
<mbeierl> anyone having problems getting PPTP to work in jaunty?  same config as in Intrepid, but cannot get connection in Jaunty.
<tomsdale> panos: tried aptitude? seems better with dependencies.
<Halow> panos: Why not install python-qwt5 and it's parts?
<francisco_t> somebody with kubuntu jaunty to confirm a problem?
<panos> Halow, I am trying t use some specialized software that depends on that
<tomsdale> francisco_t: go ahead
<jtheuer> Hi, how can it be start kdm starts into the failsave mode, but 'startx' works? Do they use different config files?
<Halow> Ohh... Downgrade to python2.5?
<francisco_t> with krunner (alt-F2) insert 'power profile' and I can't see the profiles from powerdevil
<panos> tomsdale, same with aptitude. unresolvable dependency
<tomsdale> francisco_t: I can - gives me the profiles and I can switch them as well.
<francisco_t> ok, thanks tomsdale
<panos> Halow, I have done that. In particular, I changed the symplin in /usr/bin to point to python2.4 and also changed the  /usr/share/python/debian_defaults
<capiira> will the gdm stay that ugly ?
<cwillu> capiira, I hope so
 * cwillu huggles the dark theme
<capiira> looks so cheap
<cwillu> capiira, all the old themes are still selectable
<Ienorand> capiira: Think so, some people seem to like it *shudders*
<capiira> heh
<capiira> i find the old one looks more professional
<cwillu> not a huge fan of the 3d logo, but I prefer the overall look
<Ienorand> I think it looks very much "ZOMG darkthem yay!!!!1!1"
<capiira> i like dark too dust is nice
 * cwillu celebrates
<Ienorand> In a negative way
<capiira> but gdm looks chep :D
 * cwillu celebrates anyway
<capiira> chep
<capiira> ahh
<capiira> +a
<joneskoo> 9.04 boots really fast compared to previous. me likes
<cwillu> jonathaN, try rebooting :)
<cwillu> (we use kexec now, so it skips the bios) :)
<Ienorand> Problem is... The old GDM theme is *not* selactable and available anymore by default
<capiira> old gdm in dark would be cool :D
<capiira> yeah sadly
<joneskoo> I think I might install 9.04 on vmware fusion, since macbook native is not very usable
<joneskoo> at least 64bit one
<mnemo> cwillu: how can I make not use kexec? for example after getting a new kernel, if I want to get back to grub?
<capiira> new one reminds me of a soap box
<capiira> with big logo on the side
<joneskoo> WLAN is problematic (my WPA2 PSK network didn't work, my 802.11n 5 GHz network performs really bad etc.)
<cwillu> mnemo, sudo kexec -u will do it once, or you can disable it permanently in /etc/defaults/kexec
<joneskoo> a major improvement is that sleep seems to work quite well based on quick testing
<capiira> let me look at gdm again brb
<cwillu> capiira, soap boxes are professional
<mnemo> cwillu: thanks a lot... I've been search for days for a command to do this
<joneskoo> the biggest headaches about 9.04 on macbook IMO were that secondary click isn't available and WLAN works bad.
<sirderigo-> jaunty is very good! i love it
<sirderigo-> mi laptop hangs up sometimes
<Ienorand> jaunty is very bad, but I love it anyways.
<joneskoo> on an eeePC 1000HG I hear everything works really nice, I might get one of those for linux use :)
<capiira> eekk
<cwillu> sirderigo-, ext4?
<mnemo> jaunty rocks, except on intel cards where performance is dog slow / unacceptable
<capiira> looking positive at it did not make it better :D
<sirderigo-> cwillu, sure
<cwillu> mnemo, enable uxa if you can
<cwillu> sirderigo-, intel video?
<joneskoo> mnemo: or apple's broadcom or whatever it is
<capiira> im running ext4 too on my hp 1000 mini netbook
<sirderigo-> cwillu, yes again
<capiira> also root crypted
<cwillu> sirderigo-, both of those have lock-up bugs right now, both are being actively work on :p
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<sirderigo-> and i havenot uxa enabled
<joneskoo> hm actually I don't remember what this macbook has
<capiira> but i think i will skip this release
<cwillu> sirderigo-, in the mean time, you can try using a mainline kernel for now (http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/)
<cwillu> sirderigo-, a 2.6.29 _might_ make things work better
<cwillu> and it _might_ also just break other stuff
<cwillu> and it _is_ unsupported :p
<sirderigo-> cwillu, what could be better?
<mnemo> cwillu: i've been using UXA for the whole jaunty cycle which is a shame really because now EXA got less testing and it still sucks... I feel sorry for all the newbies who's going to upgrade into the current intel+EXA perf situation
<capiira> intel here too
<sirderigo-> and what about GEM?
<cwillu> mnemo, I saw word of a gem disabling patch that might be coming down the pipe
<cwillu> which might restore the exa performance of 945 (the major loss is due to an oversight in gem which isn't fixable in 2.6.28)
<capiira> now i know why its choppy
<capiira> heh
<mnemo> cwillu: that would be very nice... my machine ran a lot faster with intrepid
<capiira> 945 here atom cpu
<cwillu> capiira, in your xorg.conf, device section, you can try adding AccelMethod "uxa"
<mnemo> i've tried EXA with 2.6.29 final plus xorg-edgers 1 week ago and the perf problems were still there
<capiira> hmmm
<sirderigo-> http://pastebin.com/m72820ce7
<sirderigo-> a lot of things have slow :'(
<capiira> have to think about what to run on my netbook again
<cwillu> sirderigo-, that's irrelevant to this
<cwillu> and the output is quite normal :p
<capiira> i dont want to mess around in configs
<capiira> 8.10 worked like a charm
<cwillu> capiira, then what are you doing running a beta?
<capiira> its close to final
<sirderigo-> 1618 frames in 5.0 seconds = 323.568 FPS
<cwillu> sirderigo-, glxgears is not a benchmark :p
<mbeierl> I put easypeasy onto my daughter's netbook - she loves it over the asus linux that came with it
<capiira> i don't think it will change that much
<sirderigo-> capiira, till the final release day it will be unsoported
<giaco> system on idle, cpu is being eated by xorg, http://pastie.caboo.se/434188
<cwillu> capiira, yes, yes it will, there are bug fixes coming constantly.  More importantly, if you're not helping with those bug fixes, then you're just leaching off the limited resources available to isolate problems and fix them
<sirderigo-> cwillu, that hurts i dont program
<cwillu> sirderigo-, you don't have to, but you do have to be willing to try things suggested, to file bug, and to be generally responsive in that way :)
<cwillu> but sight-seeing isn't useful :p
<sirderigo-> jejeje
<sirderigo-> what kernel should i use?
<sirderigo-> 2.6.29-rc8?
<cwillu> try a 2.6.29, the latest dated one you can see
<cwillu> (actual date, don't go off the version number)
<sirderigo-> you know}
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: i'm on jaunty 2.6.28-11-generic
<sirderigo-> every time i play whit the kernel it blows up and destroy every in 3 HDD around?
<cwillu> if it clears up the hanging issues, poke back here and bug me or bugabundo (tell him that a 2.6.29 might have fixed an intel issue)
<cwillu> ActionParsnip, re?
<sirderigo-> cwillu, i will give 30 minutes
<sirderigo-> cwillu, you are a MOTU?
<mbeierl> cwillu: I've been trying to file some bugs in order to help things along, but for some reason, I'm not getting any crash dumps or core files, so my apport automatically opened bugs keep getting closed.  any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: how did you get the 29 kernel?
<cwillu> sirderigo-, no, just a irc volunteer with an inflated ego :p
<capiira> kernel.org ;)?
<sirderigo-> cwillu, who isnt?
<gotiniens> guys, I'm having problems with the vino vnc server, it only shows me the first frame after I connect. I can move my mouse and can send keyboard command, but the screen on the remote site doesn't get updated
<sirderigo-> nice to meet you, i think i was the only one whit those 2 things
<sirderigo-> :)
<cwillu> ActionParsnip, there are mainline builds available from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<unixdawg> ok who broke the internet
<mnemo> yes, the easiest way to install 2.6.29 on jaunty is to use: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.29/linux-image-2.6.29-020629-generic_2.6.29-020629_i386.deb
<mbeierl> unixdawg: sorry, I think it was me
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: is it advised to use for standard users?
<cwillu> ActionParsnip, generally not
<mnemo> ActionParsnip: mainline kernels are useful for testing
<cwillu> good to know if mainline has fixes that could be backported though
<sirderigo-> thats good we are not normal users ;=
<ActionParsnip> then i'll avoid
<ActionParsnip> kernel is running fine so i'll sit on what i got
 * unixdawg is updating now
<LordKow> mainline kernels are good to use at first. for instance, in ubuntu's case if there is a problem traced to the kernel then you would want to find out if it is an ubuntu patch causing the probs or if it's the mainline kernel
<unixdawg> but some how this just feels like doing windows updates
<weboide> capiira: do you use lpia or x86 on your hp mini?
<ellar> does anyone know how to make pidgin display the msn picture when it pops up saying xyz cam online in indicator applet?
<capiira> nope
<capiira> just normal ubuntu
<weboide> capiira: ah ok
<capiira> gnome-do is enough :)
<sirderigo-> cwillu, you know what else is broken?
<unixdawg> ok jaunty64 updated
<sirderigo-> performus
<gotiniens> OK I seemed to solve the problem, I had to disable desktop effects
<weboide> capiira: do you have the sound and wifi working?
<capiira> wifi in 9.04 yes, sound = no
<capiira> 8.10 all out of the box
<sirderigo-> performous
<sirderigo-> sorry
<weboide> capiira: okay, good to know ;) cause I don't have sound either, but didn't try to fix it yet
<capiira> im to lazy for that
<capiira> dont have time too
<capiira> i find it sadly that in linux things that worked fine before stops working on next releases
<weboide> I have a couple hours ahead that I can spend on that, I'll surely post an how-to on my blog if I can fix it
<capiira> this drives me nuts
<capiira> iirc with 7.04 it was my scanner and 7.10 it was my dmcrypt
<capiira> from my point of view 8.10 and 6.04 was the best releases so far
<weboide> capiira: lol, you haven't tried jaunty-finalrelease yet
<capiira> yep
<capiira> we will see :)
<weboide> what's the module you use for wifi? wl or b43?
<capiira> the closed source thing
<weboide> hm because b43 doesn't detect my card, and they use 'wl' on MIE as I remember
<capiira> broadcom one
<capiira> lets see
<sirderigo-> 7.10 was the best ever
<capiira> 7.sta wireless driver says restricted driver manager
<capiira> 7.10 broke my sound too on main pc with xeon system
 * cwillu has fond memories of feisty
<BUGabundo> cwillu: edgy was better
<BUGabundo> guud evening ppl
<capiira> dislike the no shutdown buttons too
 * cwillu pokes BUGabundo with a stick
 * BUGabundo feels something scrating
<BUGabundo> cwillu: more to the left, please
<cwillu> BUGabundo, so, I completely forgot I have a quad cpu vps at my disposal to build these bisection kernels
 * cwillu pokes BUGabundo to the left
<BUGabundo> nice for you
<cwillu> the downside is that transferring it back takes a bit more time :p
<BUGabundo> I'm not that happy tonigh so I'll leave it to you
<capiira> heh
<cwillu> bugs got you down?
 * cwillu pokes BUGabundo in the pun
<BUGabundo> OT
<sirderigo-> 2 minutes for the kernel
<cwillu> oh yes, introductions
<BUGabundo> don't want to get even more depressed...
<cwillu> BUGabundo, sirderigo- and capiira shouldn't be using public betas :)
<capiira> compiling makes depressed :)
<sirderigo-> cwillu, why?
<BUGabundo> I don't like betas... to stable and crowed
<sirderigo-> i like to compile
<BUGabundo> I like alphas
<cwillu> sirderigo- and capiira, BUGabundo is the person who pressured me into reporting bug #352971 :p
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 352971 in ubuntu-website "People download and install 9.04 pre-release without a proper understanding of what constitutes a 'production environment'" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/352971
<cwillu> j/k :)
<BUGabundo> aka #2
<sirderigo-> i actually know what is a production release
<BUGabundo> the only really good laugh of the day
<cwillu> I'm milking it for all it's worth :)
<capiira> beta is close to final i bet sound issue will exist after final
<capiira> sta92xx issue
<sirderigo-> installing the kernel
<BUGabundo> cwillu: I got even some extra doing! yay
<cwillu> ...because they only fix the most inconsequential bugs between beta and release :p
<BUGabundo> do you guys have trouble with Totem?
<BUGabundo> mine slows down
<capiira> heh
<sirderigo-> BUGabundo, mine too
<BUGabundo> vlc and mplayer work ok
<BUGabundo> wait so it's a general bug?
<sirderigo-> yes
 * BUGabundo makes a (small) smille
<BUGabundo> yay one more but to file
 * cwillu tickles BUGabundo 
 * BUGabundo hopes its not yet on LP
<capiira> :)
 * BUGabundo giggle
<BUGabundo> cwillu: stop that
 * ellar is laughing
 * sirderigo- is rofl
 * capiira is loling
 * cwillu suggests #ubuntu-offtopic for further roflcoptering
 * BUGabundo thinks this # has to many /mes
 * sirderigo- too
 * ellar too and joining #ot
<BUGabundo> ok any one found a totem bug on LP?
<capiira> hehe not mayn there?
<capiira> many
<BUGabundo> I'm on 3G(or better 2G) so everything is slow
<sirderigo-> brb
<BUGabundo>                                                     Invalid,                           last updated                           2009-02-25
<sirderigo-> i gotta reboot and try my new kernel
<BUGabundo> they are all marked as Invalid!?
<unixdawg> live isinvalid
<unixdawg> and was revoked
<unixdawg> what jaunt delayed till AUG
<unixdawg> it must be a april fools joke
<capiira> heh
<ellar> unixdawg, uh, that took some time
<capiira> 9.08
<sirderigo-> capiira, you mean 9.10?
<capiira> aug delay heh
<unixdawg> sorry been a long day
<kaktus_> hi. ubuntu 8.04 didnt work on my computer. i have som flickering graphic issues. the jauntyversion downloaded a week ago worked fine. now when i updated lots of packages i have the same graphical error. flickering and the whole computer hangs... i have tried to "try to fix x-server" on recoverymode
<BUGabundo> $ totem --debug doesn't work
<BUGabundo> :((
<kaktus_> correction, 8.10
<sirderigo-> BUGabundo, you like bugs eh
<capiira> join #ubuntu -1 and ask there kaktus_
<cwillu> kaktus_, can I suggest 8.10?
<cwillu> kaktus_, 9.04 isn't released yet, and is unsupported
<kaktus_> cwillu: as i wrote, 8.10 dont work.
<cwillu> you said 8.04
<capiira> :/
<kaktus_> cwillu: yeah, but i corrected it below.
<cwillu> oh, missed that
<cwillu> still, the place to go then is to #ubuntu, and get 8.10 fixed there :p
<kaktus_> tried that with no success.
<capiira> hm sad
<kaktus_> its weird that it worked before the latest update
<cwillu> not terribly weird, no
<cwillu> things are broken and fixed constantly in prerelease
<capiira> *nix can be sometimes a pain
<kaktus_> the same was before, 8.04 worked fine, but when the 8.10 release was updated the error occurred
<BUGabundo> inicial bug at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/353444
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 353444 in totem "totem slows down" [Undecided,New]
<kaktus_> cwillu: yeah, that is the backside to using beta.
<BUGabundo> need someone that can debug it and add results to bug
<capiira> when it runs then it runs perfect but till it run it can take ages
<cwillu> kaktus_, however, at the very minimum, you need to tell us the video chipset you're running, which driver for that chipset you're using, a pastebin of the xorg.log from the crash, your /etc/x11/xorg.conf file, and some demonstration that you've filed a bug on launchpad for the issue, or have looked for an already reported bug there :p
<cwillu> (don't confuse the ":p" as meaning I'm not serious) :p
<capiira> and when you finaly got it working fine and configured then a new version comes out and break new stuff
<capiira> heh
<kaktus_> cwillu: yeah i know, i'm just frustrated. :)
<cwillu> capiira, generally, if the bug has been reported before you worked around the bug (you didn't fix it if you just 'fixed' it on your computer), things get recovered fairly quickely
<kaktus_> its kinda hard to paste my xorg.conf when my computer doesnt start any x :)
<cwillu> kaktus_, seriously, go down the list I just typed out, do all those things, it'll help you solve your problem, and it'll help everyone else solve it permanently too :)
<BUGabundo> so who here also has bug 353444 ??
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353444 in totem "totem slows down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353444
<kaktus_> what list
<cwillu> from a recovery terminal, "sudo apt-get install pastebinit", and then you can pastebin files by running "pastebinit /path/to/file" or "cat foo | pastebinit"
<capiira> did they introduce xorg.conf again ?
<cwillu> kaktus_, the big paragraph I just typed a minute ago :p
<kaktus_> oh cool
<BUGabundo> sirderigo-: you too?
<sirderigo-> BUGabundo, yes
<cwillu> capiira, no, but there's still a shell of one, and depending on the driver he's using/preexisting configuration, there may be more
<BUGabundo> can you #me too to it?
<sirderigo-> but i think what all the apps i like are buggy in 9.04
<sirderigo-> BUGabundo, ?
<sirderigo-> i dont understand
<BUGabundo> open the bug and click on Me Too
<sirderigo-> ok
<cwillu> sirderigo-, go to the bug report, and click the "this bug affects me too" button
<sirderigo-> if launchpad loads someday i wil do
<kaktus_> http://pastebin.com/f34c637e8
<kaktus_> cool.
<sirderigo-> time for reboot
<sirderigo-> pray for me
<BUGabundo> hey MTecknology
<exco2> is there a known problem with Network Manager not obeying the IPV4 manual ip settings
<exco2> ?
<MTecknology> BUGabundo: hi
<LordKow> BUGabundo, what kind of "movie"? i do not experience your issue as described in the bug report when playing xvid-encoded video.
<MTecknology> BUGabundo: like my pretty new hostmask?
<BUGabundo> xvid mostly
<BUGabundo> MTecknology: ah it new? congrads! mail backlog.. didn't read about it yet
<LordKow> BUGabundo, is there a (legal) online video somewhere that i can download in which you experience this issue?
<MTecknology> BUGabundo: the part is that I finally made a donation
<BUGabundo> LordKow: yes
<BUGabundo> there are from blender
<kaktus_> can i deactivate the hardware drivers?
<kaktus_> in console.
<LordKow> BUGabundo, direct link
<BUGabundo> second
<BUGabundo> LordKow: http://www.bigbuckbunny.org/index.php/download/
<kaktus_> ok, trying 8.10 instead, perhaps the gfx work better there now than before ;)
<kaktus_> thanks for all the help
<cwillu> np
<cwillu> feel free to try 9.04 again in another month, it'll be released by then :)
<kaktus_> yeah, any date yet?
<kaktus_> i like the 9.04 very much
<LordKow> BUGabundo, which format? MP4, X264, OGG, or MSMP4?
<BUGabundo> h264
<BUGabundo> you can get just the sample
<BUGabundo> no need for the all movies
<BUGabundo> on the other hand if you want to test full HD
<BUGabundo> those are FOSS
<LordKow> oh well, apparently they are not linked
<BUGabundo> duh
<BUGabundo> wrong format
<BUGabundo> you want mp4 LordKow
<LordKow> BUGabundo, high-def needs some pretty hefty graphics. what vid card do ou have?
<BUGabundo> 8400
<BUGabundo> plays fullHD quiet well
<BUGabundo> just some hickups
<BUGabundo> but that is not this case
<BUGabundo> my bug is with regular xvid
<LordKow> yea the x264 codec is still not nearly perfect. has major stream buffering issues... i get around it by simply downloading the entire video and then playing it
<BUGabundo> sub 720
<sirderigo> BUGabundo, valla monton de Karma
<BUGabundo> sirderigo: so what?
<BUGabundo> I work a lot for that
<sirderigo> BUGabundo, solo digo...
<BUGabundo> I'm running for Ubuntu Member too... trying to beat MTecknology to it eheh
<sirderigo> i want to get ubuntu member too someday
<sirderigo> BUGabundo, your skills are enough
<un2him> so far jaunty rocks!
<BUGabundo> sirderigo: about the bug?
<LordKow> well crap it's already time for real-world work. sorry can't finish this help session BUGabundo most of the vids you linked me to played fine. the MP4 one's did not but i think im missing a codec for that.
<BUGabundo> what video formats does it for you ?
<BUGabundo> LordKow: thanks no the less
<un2him> Just wish I could resume from suspend with proprietary nvidia driver enabled
<BUGabundo> un2him: works here
<BUGabundo> have you debuged X for it?
<dtchen> suspend and nvidia are black magic
<un2him> No, how do I do that?
<dtchen> highly dependent on the actual model of the laptop
<dtchen> (surprise, not dissimilar from audio!)
<un2him> Inspiron 8600
<BUGabundo> un2him: let me get the wiki link for that
<BUGabundo> hmm where did he go?
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Backtracing
<BUGabundo> I have the link
<dtchen> his client pinged out
<BUGabundo> un2him: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Backtracing
<BUGabundo> you will need a 2nd pc to connect
<dennda> Is the indicator applet introduced in Jaunty able to keep track of new mails in thunderbird? Looking at the source I wasn't that much enlighted
<Exilant> how big should a jaunty partion be? i thought i was save with 6 gigs for hardy, but now its 98 % full ... is 10 sufficient?
<BUGabundo> depends
<BUGabundo> on what you put in there
<BUGabundo> for me it is not!
<cyphermox> sweet! more time for fixing bugs!
<BUGabundo>    Launchpad will be going offline for maintenance   in 11 minutes.
<BUGabundo> enjoy now, or go to sleep
<mysticdarkhack> greeting all
<BUGabundo> hey mysticdarkhack
<mysticdarkhack> in jaunty, my font seem a bit blury, is there a way to fresh the font or whatever can smooth out font
<Exilant> BUGabundo: more than 10 gigs, do you install every package?
<BUGabundo> humm no
<Matson> looking to do a colo'd server install next week of ubuntu - how stable is 9.04?
<BUGabundo> but I do install a lot of debug packages
<BUGabundo> Exilant: and that counts pretty fast
<Matson> and does it work to simply install the beta and do upgrates/updates up through release date?
<mysticdarkhack> anyone?
<BUGabundo> plus I have home on another partition
<BUGabundo> Matson: Yes
<Exilant> matson, i get frequent (1/day) hardlocks from the graphics driver
<BUGabundo> mysticdarkhack: you need to ask asac
<mysticdarkhack> matson, I would wait till release
<BUGabundo> Exilant: what card?
<mysticdarkhack> still some bug need fix
<Exilant> ati mobility radeon
<Matson> cool.  thank you
<Exilant> rv350 or so
<BUGabundo> Exilant: and FS? ext4 ?
<Exilant> yes, on /
<BUGabundo> using -ati or closed driver?
<BUGabundo> cwillu: I got one more for you
<Exilant> afaik the open source one
<BUGabundo> Exilant: cwillu is debuging those kinda of locks
<Exilant> ah
<mysticdarkhack> asac, hey some told me you might help me with the font blury issue
<Exilant> i'm afraid i can't provide useful information
<Exilant> suddenly, nothing works anymore
<asac> mysticdarkhack: i am open to bug reports. helping maybe not ;)
<mysticdarkhack> I like everyone opinion on the new gdm, theme, and usplash
<mysticdarkhack> asac, well how to I report you some bug since it been awhile I ever report or help out here.
 * BUGabundo1 feels reduced to "someone"
<Exilant> oh poor BUGabundo1
<mysticdarkhack> do anyone like the new looks?
<Exilant> what new looks?
<mysticdarkhack> usplash, gdm, themes
<mysticdarkhack> oh and wallpapers
<Exilant> mhm
<Exilant> i use kubuntu without usplash
<mysticdarkhack> neither
<BUGabundo1> I change all my theme
<BUGabundo1> and have auto login
<mysticdarkhack> I look forward to 9.10
<josh-l> hey folks, something strange is happening when i try to send stuff to trash via dolphin... it pops up a little notification window, and takes a very long time to move to trash, this happened after I logged into a ftp site via dolphin... help? running kubuntu jaunty
<asac> mysticdarkhack: a good start would be to tell me more info: where do you see the issue, why do you think its wrong; what fonts are you using and so on
<zmjjmz> Have there been any reported issues booting Jaunty with unetbootin?
<BUGabundo1> zmjjmz: a few
<BUGabundo1> the grub gets intalled in the wrong place zmjjmz
<zmjjmz> unetbootin uses syslinux, does it not?
<zmjjmz> I mean, I can't even get it to boot, much less install.
<josh-l> anyone help?
<BUGabundo1> zmjjmz: like I said!
<zmjjmz> Ah
<BUGabundo1> josh-l: is the FTP link still up?
<josh-l> BUGabundo1: no ive even shutdown since
<mysticdarkhack> asac, I see.. Well the font on firefox seem blury and I'm using the default font which comes with jaunty. even the font on some text on systems a bit blury. I won't my guess probably ati card issue since lot of stuff of still being devedope. Sorry if that didn't help much or the way I'm answering it.
<josh-l> BUGabundo1: and its only when i try to move to trash, not when i delete
<asac> mysticdarkhack: ok disable "websites can choose their own fonts" please
<asac> in firefox preferences
<BUGabundo1> josh-l: maybe you are trying to download from the server to your local trash?
<asac> mysticdarkhack: i assume that helps?
<josh-l> BUGabundo1: i'm not on the server... in a local directory
<BUGabundo1> didn't you say you used FTP?
<josh-l> BUGabundo1: i did once yes
<mysticdarkhack> asac, well that help a bit. I think it definitely the video card issue
<mysticdarkhack> asac, ty for the workaround thought
<mysticdarkhack> well I'm off now all
<mysticdarkhack> later and ty all
<Jordan_U> You have to give a better fake reason than "due to problems"
<BUGabundo1> Jordan_U: what?
<Jordan_U> BUGabundo1, See the topic
<BUGabundo1> ah
<BUGabundo1> lol
<BUGabundo1> didn't even read it
<Blackice2> rofl why does IRC room say august and the site says April 23rd LOLZ!
<gunni> Whats the easiest way to build kde from svn in jaunty? I tried the explanation for kdesvn-build, but the required packages seem to have changed. Someone with a hint on that. btw. Jaunty is running great on my Desktop, my Server and my Laptop.
<donald> Hi, I am having a problem getting sound to work - everything else, including the proprietary drivers for my video card installed perfectly. When I try to use sound on here, I get this message: "The audio playback device HDA Intel (ALC888 Analog) does not work. Falling back to HDA ATI HDMI, ATI HDMI (HDMI Audio Output)." but still it does not work. Any help? I am using Kubuntu 9.04 beta.
#ubuntu+1 2009-04-02
<donald> I'm in the Multimedia under System Settings, and when I test each of the options, it tells me they do not work.
<donald> There are four devices listed: HDA Intel (ALC888 Analog), HDA Intel (ALC888 Digital), HDA ATI HDMI (HDMI Audio Output), and PulseAudio
<donald> When I click test, it tells me in the bottom right corner that they do not work.
<BluesKaj> donald , check the terminal:alsamixer
<donald> I'm new to Linux/Kubuntu, BluesKaj. Do I just go to the terminal and put in "alsamixer"?
<BluesKaj> yes
<donald> Okay, I've done it and it's identified my Card and Chip correctly. What should I be doing?
<Blinkiz> Hi. I can't get the new option about encrypting my home dir with ecryptfs to work in latest jaunty iso. I have downloaded todays live-iso and at startup, I put in user-setup/encrypt-home=true. Problem is that no new options have come up under the installation. I followed the guide here: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/02/jaunty-encrypted-home-directories.html . What can be wrong?
<donald> BluesKaj, I am in the AlsaMixer screen in terminal. I don't know what I'm checking for.
<BluesKaj> unmute , the slider and use the arrow keys to set the levels up to 70% or so
<BluesKaj> unmute withje M key
<donald> I have done so, it's not muted and it's volume is set at 70, but no change. It continues to say they don't work.
<BluesKaj> donald , then in the terminal do : aplay -l ,  to find the exact name and model of the soundcard
<bsnider> donald, did you upgrade or clean install jaunty?
<donald> clean install
<donald> BluesKaj, doing so now
<bsnider> wow, it's that broken ont heinstall disk?
<bsnider> what happens if you boot a livecd? does sound work?
<donald> No
<donald> Where is the Ubuntu pastebin? I will paste the results
<bsnider> maybe it's the kde sound system. i doubt alsa is to blame because the driver for the intel chip is in good shape
<yofel> !paste | donald
<ubottu> donald: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BluesKaj> donald , look for a line that has "audio controller "
<donald> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/142405/
<donald> there is no line that says audio controller, BluesKaj
<donald> In Windows XP/Vista, it reports my sound card as Realtek
<BluesKaj> yes , I see that
<donald> and I get my drivers from the Realtek website for XP/Vista
<donald> There are two seperate audio systems in this PC... one is the Realtek built-in audio and the other is the ATI HDMI, that is used for the HDMI port on the PCI express video card that's installed.
<donald> I'm not sure why Kubuntu is reporting the sound card as HDA Intel.
<bsnider> that's the codec
<BluesKaj> bsnider, what the dir/command now to make the Intel ALC888 the default sound card ? I used :asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard" omn previous releases , but I was advised recently that asoundconf is no longer being used
<bsnider> linux is aware that you have a realtek there
<donald> Okay good
<bsnider> this chip works fine on my board
<donald> You have Realtek ALC888 audio as well, bsnider?
<bsnider> BluesKaj, i don't know but there's a gui for it
<bsnider> donald, i do but it's disabled in favour of a superior creative card. but it does work
<donald> I'm wondering why it's not working on mine
<donald> Does your system also have the ATI HDMI sound driver? Maybe it's causing confusion?
<bsnider> i use gnome. i wonder if yours would work in gnome
<donald> well I mainly got Kubuntu 9.04 for it's looks and KDE 4.2
<bsnider> BluesKaj, the gui program is asoundconf-gtk
<bsnider> BluesKaj, if he tries to install it it will pull in a bunch of gnome libs though
<dougb> is there a place in the options to change the system notifications that appear in the top right hand corner?
<BluesKaj> donald , try this anyway , in the terminal : asoundconf set-default-card "Intel ALC888"
<donald> okay I did so
<donald> Now?
<BluesKaj> try a tune
<donald> okay
<donald> the notification came up from "Phonon: KDE's Multimedia Library" that it doesn't work
<donald> and nothing played
<BluesKaj> ok , make sure you have pulse audio installed , check adept
<bsnider> i thought kubuntu didn't use pulse
<donald> It's a selection in the Multimedia part of System Settings, so it must be installed. It also told me when I did a "test" of PulseAudio that it doesn't work either
<BluesKaj> it does as part of phonon , alsa runs it's driver on top of it
<wirechief> trying to find information on how to build and use unetbootin, does the latest release have it built-in ?
<BluesKaj> ok, now look in adept for yopur soundcard , you may not have the right driver installed
<donald> I don't find Adept?
<BluesKaj> look in the kmenu package manager
<BluesKaj> for package manager
<donald> when I go into the KMenu and search for "package" all that comes up is the KPackageKit
<donald> donald@donald-desktop:~$ adept
<donald> The program 'adept' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<donald> sudo apt-get install adept
<donald> oops
<donald> donald@donald-desktop:~$ adept
<donald> The program 'adept' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<donald> sudo apt-get install adept
<donald> shall I install?
<BluesKaj> yes
<donald> okay
<bsnider> adept isn't installed on a kde system? i don't understand
<BluesKaj> donald, package manager is usually listed in "favorites" in the Kmenu
<BluesKaj> strange stuff here
<donald> It's not, only "Web browser", "System Settings" and "File Manager" are
<donald> under favorites
<donald> I installed adept and Ran it via "kdesudo adept" and I'm awaiting further instruction
<BluesKaj> ok then choose kmenu/applications/system/package manager ..it should be there it's adefault app
<donald> okay
<donald> yes that opened Adept
<BluesKaj> Im looking in adept for the audio driver , but i don't see it .
<bsnider> the audio driver is in the linux kernel itself
<bsnider> alsa-lib provides the codecs
<spaceBARbarian> i am using jaunty on my laptop and for some reason ubuntu doesnt remember my volume settings after a reboot, anyone know how to fix this ?
<bsnider> then there's a userspace abstraction called pulseaudio on gnome systems, and whatever on kde
<BluesKaj> Hal should recognize the audio card and install the driver during the OS install
<bsnider> actually that happens during every boot
<donald> it appears the driver is install, BluesKaj... just not working
<bsnider> i think it probably is working, but at the userspace level something is fried
<bsnider> if alsamixer gives you any options at all then you've got a driver there
<BluesKaj> donald, bsnider , intel does have some driver problems lately
<donald> yes it does provider me options and I can change settings
<bsnider> well, those settings are in the realtek driver
<BluesKaj> yes the drivers install but they have settings probs
<bsnider> kde's sound system could be broken. i'd be very interested about whether it works booting off a gnome livecd
<spaceBARbarian> i am using jaunty on my laptop and for some reason it doesnt remember my volume settings after a reboot. if i have the sound muted i still end up hearing the loud logon sounds, anyone know how to fix this ?
<BluesKaj> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<BluesKaj> !info intel audio
<ubottu> 'audio' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<donald> On realtek's webpage, for my audio chip, it does offer drivers
<dtchen> spaceBARbarian: those are two different sets of volumes, unfortunately
<BluesKaj> spaceBARbarian , system settings/notifications/system notifications/player settings tab/ click on no audio output
<dtchen> spaceBARbarian: if you'd be so kind, please get me the output from running http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info (explicitly as a bash script) before you log in and after you log in
<bsnider> dtchen, is kubuntu making use of pulseaudio by default?
<dtchen> bsnider: no.
<bsnider> what's the userpsace kde sound system called?
<dtchen> bsnider: there is none; kubuntu uses Phonon through Xine, which by default uses ALSA
<crdlb> the abstraction layer abstracter is phonon?
<crdlb> err -?
<dtchen> there is no "KDE sound system" for Kubuntu 9.04
<BluesKaj> BBL ... tv with wifey
<dtchen> Phonon is an abstraction not equivalent to PulseAudio or Esound
<bsnider> how inconvenient for kde users
<donald> Phonon is the one giving me the error every time I try to use audio
<funkyHat> Is flash broken or is it just me doing something wrong?
<dtchen> funkyHat: more context, please?
<dtchen> donald: which error?
<donald> "The audio playback device HDA Intel (ALC888 Analog) does not work. Falling back to HDA ATI HDMI, ATI HDMI (HDMI Audio Output)."
<donald> And the HDA ATI HDMI also does not work
<dtchen> donald: do you have an /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc ?
<donald> I haven't a clue :/ I'm new to Linux/Kubuntu. How to check?
<dtchen> ls -l /etc/asound.conf ~/.asoundrc
<bsnider> Don_Miguel, you might have int hat event picked a stable distro to use
<bsnider> sorry, that was intended for donald
<funkyHat> dtchen: I have flashplugin-nonfree installed but after upgrading to 9.04 it is no longer showing up in about:plugins (and isn't working, of course, in firefox)
<donald> ls: cannot access /etc/asound.conf: No such file or directory
<dtchen> funkyHat: purge flashplugin-nonfree and reinstall it.
<dtchen> known issue; i need to file a bug against update-manager to handle that case
<donald> dtchen, ls: cannot access /etc/asound.conf: No such file or directory
<dtchen> donald: so you don't have that file, what about the other?
<donald> This is what else is gave me: -rw-r--r-- 1 donald donald 190 2009-04-01 19:26 /home/donald/.asoundrc
<bsnider> well, he ahs that file
<bsnider> but what's in it
<spaceBARbarian> dtchen: the link you gave me is broken http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info
<donald> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/142420/ - the complete output
<dtchen> spaceBARbarian: append ".sh"
<bsnider> donald, pastebin the contents of that file. execute kwrite ~/.asoundrc
<donald> donald@donald-desktop:~$ execute kwrite ~/.asoundrc
<donald> bash: execute: command not found
<bsnider> leave out the word execute
<bsnider> i was asking you to execute the command
<donald> ah
<donald> it wants me to install kwrite
<donald> lol
<bsnider> i hope the text editor is still called kwrite
<dtchen> cat ~/.asoundrc
<bsnider> you can install kwrite
<dtchen> (pastebin the output)
<donald> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/142422/ - the entire output, and yes, that is the ENTIRE content of that file
<dtchen> donald: now pastebin the contents of ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf
<donald> okay
<Jordan_U> bsnider, kwrite is qt / KDE, gedit is gtk / gnome ( and comes with ubuntu by default )
<bsnider> Jordan_U, i know
<donald> Contents of ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf = http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/142427/
<bsnider> he's using kde
<Jordan_U> bsnider, Odd, should have been installed then
<bsnider> there's a lot of stuff ont hat system that shoudl have been isntalled but weren't. he didn't have adept either
<donald> I downloaded the .iso image and burnt it at 4x, and it was verified as well
<donald> and yes, I had to install adept
<bsnider> which image was that?
<donald> I would have to get on my Vista partition and check that, bsnider
<donald> I don't know the filename by heart
<funkyHat> dtchen: cheers, should have thought of that myself really :)
<Jordan_U> bsnider, Have you suggested installing kubuntu-desktop?
<donald> I downloaded it from http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/kubuntu/9.04
<bsnider> donald, why would you want to use linux when you have the awesome windows vista operating system?
<Tekno> :D
<donald> Because Windows Vista isn't awesome at all.
<bsnider> but it's recommended by the highly trustworthy microsoft corporation
<donald> Microsoft doesn't know what it's talking about half the damn time lol
<dtchen> donald: rm ~/.asoundrc
<josh-l> hey folks, trying to run firefox 3.1 after a dist-upgrade (kubuntu jaunty) I'm getting this error when running in cli: "Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.1b3 and 1.9.1b3.
<dtchen> donald: then log out of KDE and back in
<josh-l> any thoughts?
<donald> okay doing so now
<bsnider> Jordan_U, i expect that metapackage accounts for what was on his iso image
<dtchen> -> supper
<donald> I'm back
<donald> Shall I try using audio now?
<bsnider> that would be helpful
<Jordan_U> bsnider, Might have been a minimal install CD
<bsnider> i don't know what that is
<donald> Same error
<Jordan_U> donald, Was the CD installer graphical or menu / text based
<Jordan_U> ?
<donald> Graphical
<donald> I installed under the LiveCD
<donald> I went into the LiveCD and played around with it, sound did not work there, and I installed it, and sound does not work again
<DanaG> !find gtk/gtk.h
<ubottu> File gtk/gtk.h found in libgfcui-dev, libgtk1.2-dev, libgtk2.0-dev, libgtk2.0-doc, lsb-build-desktop3
<bsnider> donald, what about trying intrepid instead?
<donald> Intepid?
<donald> Intrepid*?
<DanaG> !find gio/gio.h
<ubottu> File gio/gio.h found in libglib2.0-dev
<bsnider> donald, the current stable version of ubuntu
<donald> Can I install the Kubuntu variant? I prefer Kubuntu's looks over Unbuntu's
<bsnider> yes you can!
<bsnider> but why, when you have the windows vista operating system?
<donald> LOL
<donald> Quit picking on me! LOL
<donald> Okay I will install that overtop of 9.04 and let you know how it all worked out
<donald> Thanks for your help, guys/ga;s
<donald> gals*
<bsnider> wait qa jminute
<hil> .oO( ɯǝʇsʎs ƃuıʇɐɹǝdo ɐʇsıʌ )
<donald> okay
<bsnider> i'll find you the right one
<donald> okay lol
<nemo> erk
<nemo> vista
 * nemo shudders
<bsnider> donald, what cpu do you have?
<donald> it's a 64-bit
<bsnider> what part of the world are you in?
<donald> core 2 quad
<donald> united states
<m0u5e> whoa hil why is vista operating system upside down? o_O
<bsnider> http://ubuntu-mirror.cs.colorado.edu/releases/kubuntu/intrepid/kubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<hil> ask microsoft ;)
<m0u5e> lol
<donald> thanks bsnider
<bsnider> well if you can find me a better operating system for $300 i'd sure like to see it
<nemo> lol
<donald> I will install and let you know how it worked out
<bsnider> good
 * nemo has never paid $300 for an OS
 * nemo has never paid $1 for an OS
 * donald didn't pay for his Windows, either ;)
<nemo> well. I guess my contributing code is "paying"
<bsnider> at least with vista i get the protection of the excellent windows genuine advantage
 * hil also has one (1) ɐʇsıʌ - machine just for 3dsmax. what a waste of power...
<josh-l> is there anything bad about setting up prelink?
<josh-l> interesting does anyone else have an issue running firefox 3.1 suddenly after an upgrade im getting: Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.1b3 and 1.9.1b3.
<josh-l>  
<andresmh> Updating Jaunty broke my system: I was running Jaunty beta off a thumbdrive. I applied the latest updates. Restarted. Ubuntu logo shows up for a few seconds but then it goes straight to EasyBox. Any ideas?
<mbeierl> Anyone here been looking at PPTP support in Jaunty?
<hggdh> andresmh, boot without splash and quiet, then see where you stop
<andresmh> hggdh, how do you boot without splash?
<andresmh> if I have Jaunty running off a USB thumbdrive and I install apps there. When I decide to install it onto my hardrive will it come with all the apps and the configurations I've made?
<Tommy_Bres> any reason ubuntu 8.10 supports my audio drivers and 9.04 doesn't? i don't know if that's exactly the case, but i know it won't play any audio
<dtchen> Tommy_Bres: run the http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh script
<Tommy_Bres> i'll try
<DanaG> Oh heyas, is there any way to make window borders thicker?
<DanaG> ughm wtf... reset in gnome-terminal RESIZES it!
<Tommy_Bres> dtchen: it gives me the info about the script, "do you want to run this script y/n: read: 298: illegal option -e"
<Tommy_Bres> never gives me the option to hit y, just gives that all together
<Tommy_Bres> any ideas? :\
<josh-l> can anyone tell me how to reverse prelink setup?
<lifi> does anyone know how to set extended desktop in kde?
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112735
<amon_> the topic gets old now
<Tekno> ?:o
<afallenhope> how do you disable  the screen saver ib xfce4?
<dtchen> Tommy_Bres: it's a bash script. you need to invoke bash, not sh
<Tommy_Bres> oooooooh
<Tommy_Bres> my bad :(
<Tommy_Bres> btw, for any soccer fans, USA 3 - 0 TRI
<Tommy_Bres> err, football fans if you're not from here :P
<Tommy_Bres> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=b21ffb3ef3f5bbe252107836eaae3f3ed1d5a5b7
<vonkleist_> where did that kde 4.2.2 came from???
<Tommy_Bres> huh
<vonkleist_> latest aptitude run upgraded kde to 4.2.2
<[MindVirus]> Hello.
<[MindVirus]> I'm trying to get my graphics to render directly.
<Tommy_Bres> where are you seeing this :P
<[MindVirus]> I'm running an integrated intel card.
<Tommy_Bres> mindvirus, i'm trying to get my sound working on an integrated intel card, i hope you have better luck than i'm having :)
<[MindVirus]> Tommy_Bres, I haven't checked if my sound works yet.
<[MindVirus]> Let's see.
<Tommy_Bres> lol
<[MindVirus]> Yep, it works.
<[MindVirus]> Sorry dude.
<Tommy_Bres> its all good
<Tommy_Bres> i'll get it fixed eventually i hope
<[MindVirus]> I'm sure.
<melik_> http://omploader.org/vMWd3cw/matrix-jaunty-20090331-2.png << 17.44 second boot with jaunty =D
<vonkleist_> Get:12 http://us.archive.Ubuntu.com jaunty/main kdebase-runtime 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1 [1906kB]  (sorry for the paste)
<vonkleist_> april's fools?
<Tommy_Bres> huh
<savvas> try: aptitude changelog kdebase-runtime
<savvas> :)
<amon_> what intel card
<Tommy_Bres> amon_: are you talking to me or mindvirus
<amon_> you
<[MindVirus]> How do I find out?
<savvas> ah it's still fresh, no changelog
<Tommy_Bres> intel 82801g high definition audio controller
<vonkleist_> no changelog...
<[MindVirus]> Right. Can anyone help with my direct rendering issue?
<vonkleist_> now my konsole's about box shows KDE 4.2.2
<amon_> lspci -nn | grep Audio
<savvas> vonkleist_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/kdebase-runtime/+changelog
<Tommy_Bres> amon_: just gives another prompt
<Tommy_Bres> when i just put lspci it does list the sound card though
<[MindVirus]> I'm running an Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller.
<[MindVirus]> Can anyone suggest anything?
<melik> back
<Tommy_Bres> argh idk what to do :(
<vonkleist_> oh, I see...
<vonkleist_> new upstream release
<Tommy_Bres> hm
<vonkleist_> but can't find anything about that on kde.org
<vonkleist_> http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog4_2_1to4_2_2.php :P
<dtchen> Tommy_Bres: your PCM is set to zero.
<Tommy_Bres> is it?
<Tommy_Bres> i set it to 100
<Tommy_Bres> i can take a screenshot if you want, it's at 100 ;)
<dtchen>   Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-51.00dB]
<dtchen>   Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-51.00dB]
<dtchen> looks like zero to me.
<amon_>  
<dtchen> make sure you haven't opened some app like dragon
<Tommy_Bres> lol
<Tommy_Bres> i dont know what dragon is, so i cant open it
<dtchen> Tommy_Bres: it's the video player in kde
<dtchen> Tommy_Bres: of course, the analogy is totem in gnome
<dtchen> Tommy_Bres: what's the output from `amixer -Dhw:0'?
<dtchen> pastebin, please
<Tommy_Bres> pastebin what
<bjsnider> dtchen, is audio your specialty?
<dtchen> bjsnider: i used to maintain Ubuntu's audio stack
<dtchen> Tommy_Bres: the output from the command i gave you in quotes
<Tommy_Bres> dtchen: what do you want me to pastebin?
<Tommy_Bres> okay
<Tommy_Bres> why am i not finding any command sent by you :|
<Tommy_Bres> oh nvm got it
<Tommy_Bres> http://pastebin.com/m505f7fd6
<dtchen> Tommy_Bres: ok, good. is `pasuspender -- aplay -Dhw:0 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' audible?
<[MindVirus]> Hi. apt-get is telling me that autoremove will remove mbr.
<[MindVirus]> Is this OK?
<Tommy_Bres> umm stupid question, how do i check? :P
<Tommy_Bres> oh nvm thats a command /retarded
<Tommy_Bres> no, cant hear a thing
<Tommy_Bres> Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono
<Tommy_Bres> aplay: set_params:966: Channels count non available
<dtchen> ah
<[MindVirus]> Any suggestions?
<Ampelbein> [MindVirus]: it's usually safe to autoremove packages. this is a feature to keep track of unneeded, optional packages that were installed alongside some other software.
<dtchen> Tommy_Bres: how about: `pasuspender -- aplay -Dplughw:0 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav'
<[MindVirus]> Ampelbein, I know.
<[MindVirus]> But mbr seems pretty damn important.
<Ampelbein> [MindVirus]: why? it's optional.
<Ampelbein> apt-cache show mbr
<[MindVirus]> Is it?
<dtchen> it is not used with grub but is used with lilo
<Tommy_Bres> dtchen: still not audible, shows the same message without the last line
<dtchen> [MindVirus]: i.e., if you're using grub, it's perfectly safe to not have mbr installed
<bjsnider> i wonder when grub2 will be ready to roll
<[MindVirus]> :)
<[MindVirus]> Great.
<dtchen> bjsnider: certain distros already ship it
<Ampelbein> [MindVirus]: see apt-cache rdepends mbr
<[MindVirus]> Great.
<dtchen> Tommy_Bres: does `sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset' help?
<bjsnider> dtchen, by default?
<[MindVirus]> Thanks.
<dtchen> bjsnider: yes
<bjsnider> dtchen, well, i'll be a monkey's uncle
<Tommy_Bres> dtchen: http://pastebin.com/mf5e8d70
<Tommy_Bres> invalid card number?
<[MindVirus]> I'm having big issues getting direct rendering to work. Any suggestions?
<Tommy_Bres> dtchen: any idea what the invalid card number could mean?
<shade34321> is there a way to get my logitech usb headphones and mic to work with jaunty?....
<Tommy_Bres> nope, it's impossible, headphones are not supported
 * Tommy_Bres is joking
<shade34321> i knew that....i'm just a bit puzzled b/c i have it set up to come out of my usb headphones
<shade34321> but it's coming out of the regular ones still
<Tommy_Bres> lol i cant even get my audio to work :(
<shade34321> ouch....i have that problem sometimes
<shade34321> i've noticed with mine if i restart and make sure the right outputs are set it works:)
<Tommy_Bres> lol
<dtchen> Tommy_Bres: hmm, try this: sudo fuser -v -k /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* ; sudo rmmod snd-hda-intel ; sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<dtchen> Tommy_Bres: afterward, reboot
<Tommy_Bres> to the second command, error, snd hda_intel is in use
<dtchen> what's the output from sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<Tommy_Bres> 2 different things shown
<Tommy_Bres> USER ubuntu for both
<dtchen> err, is this from a live cd?
<Tommy_Bres> PID 17910, ACCESS F...., COMMAND pulseaudio
<Tommy_Bres> dtchen: yes? :|
<Tommy_Bres> well kinda, flash drive
<Tommy_Bres> other one PID 17927, command mixer_applet2
<dtchen> Tommy_Bres: ok, different approach
<Tommy_Bres> ah, my bad... i didn't know that was relevant when it came to something such as this, or i'd have warned you ahead of time
<dtchen> Tommy_Bres: killall pulseaudio ; pulseaudio -vvv
<[MindVirus]> I'm having big issues getting direct rendering to work. Any suggestions?
<dtchen> Tommy_Bres: leave pulseaudio running in the foreground
<dtchen> Tommy_Bres: i'll need you to pastebin all the output from that pulseaudio -vvv command
<Tommy_Bres> okay
<Tommy_Bres> http://pastebin.com/d2fd28826
<[MindVirus]> God damnit, anyone?
<Tommy_Bres> there was something that showed up in bright red, but didn't transfer over to pastebin that way obviously
<Tommy_Bres> "^CE: module-gconf.c: Unable to read or parse data from client."
<shade34321> so i got my usb headphones to work....kind of
<shade34321> i turned the mic on all the way
<scream> Does the ATI driver still not work in jaunty?
<shade34321> and i put other headphones to the mic:)
<shade34321> lol
<Tommy_Bres> lol
<shade34321> not exactly what i wanted
<shade34321> but it's a step in the right direction....lol
<dtchen> Tommy_Bres: hmm
<dtchen> Tommy_Bres: your ~/.gconf* may be messed up
<Tommy_Bres> see, this is why i use winderz most of the time :P
<holyscott> Is it me or did 9.04 just download kde 4.2.2?
<dtchen> Tommy_Bres: can you reproduce the symptom on an actual live cd?
<Tommy_Bres> *shrug*, no CD-R's
<Tommy_Bres> what is my ~/.gconf*?
<dtchen> Tommy_Bres: i can't rule out broken ~/.gconf*
<dtchen> in which case it can't be PulseAudio or ALSA as the problem-causers
<Tommy_Bres> bleh
<[MindVirus]> Someone help :(
<Tommy_Bres> is there any way i can fix it?
<dtchen> Tommy_Bres: create a new usb image and boot from it?
<Tommy_Bres> argh, lol that's gonna be such a pain
<Tommy_Bres> i'll give it a shot though, i'll reboot to windoze, do the same thing as before, then come back and see if it's solved
<Tommy_Bres> thanks so much for the help dtchen, i'll pop back in here and let you know how it went
<dtchen> ok
<Tommy_Bres> and where the hell did the reboot option go? haha not in system like in 8.10
<bjsnider> there's low-level audio config info in gconf?
<dtchen> bjsnider: not low-level, no. high-level.
<bjsnider> dtchen, did he try it from a new user account?
<dtchen> i don't think he did
<[MindVirus]> Am I on ignore by everyone in the channel? I don't understand. Usually someone would even attempt to respond.
<PhotoJim> [MindVirus]: Patience.  People reply to things they think they can help with.  No point in them cluttering the channel with "I don't know".
<PhotoJim> [MindVirus]: Ask again at intervals.  Eventually someone is likely to help you.
<bjsnider> all  you said was that you were having trouble with direct rendering
<[MindVirus]> That's what I've been doing, PhotoJim.
<SebastianDroas> yeah, more information is necessary :-(
<[MindVirus]> What information is necessary?
<[MindVirus]> I don't mean to be a douche, and thank you very much. :)
<bjsnider> [MindVirus], which graphics driver is this?
<[MindVirus]> Let's check.
<[MindVirus]> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<bjsnider> oh, well that explains it
<[MindVirus]> :)
<[MindVirus]> I'm on an Asus Eee 1000 BTW.
<bjsnider> the intel driver is, what would be the word, sewage?
<[MindVirus]> I would assume.
<[MindVirus]> But it worked on Intrepid.
<bjsnider> there have been major changes since then
<[MindVirus]> Of course.
<bjsnider> like the addition of gem and dri2
<[MindVirus]> What is the suggested course of action?
<bjsnider> do you have a pistol of some kind?
<[MindVirus]> Will a fist work?
<bjsnider> not for suicide, no
<[MindVirus]> Haha.
<[MindVirus]> It could, I guess.
<[MindVirus]> If I was to clap my ears very hard.
<bjsnider> "man kills self over bad intel graphics driver"
<[MindVirus]> BTW, I hope that title is for April Fool's.
<wolter> hi
<wolter> has anybody used evolution 2.26 yet?
<wolter> i want to know if contacts are now automatically added when you send an email to them
<[MindVirus]> So, seriously, bjsnider, is there any temporary fix?
<shade34321> so my usb headphones and mic are giving me problems....i want the sound to go through there but when I tell ubuntu that it freezes on me....yet i can record from my mic and the volume control works on my usb headset....any ideas to fix it?
<bjsnider> [MindVirus], i use the nvidia driver, which has no such issues, so i'm not the expert
<[MindVirus]> Of course.
<[MindVirus]> Does anyone have any temporary fixes or better for my problems? I don't have direct rendering.
<TommyBres> ok guys, have a question, should be easy but i can't for the life of me remember the command/directory
<bjsnider> you might try asking if there's anyone using the intel driver, and whether they're having the same problem as you, and if not, what the difference might be
<TommyBres> i want to install audacious, and "sudo apt-get install audacious" says can't find package
<TommyBres> so how do i get all packages made available with apt-get update, there are things that are ignored
<[MindVirus]> It's there.
<TommyBres> i remember i had to go somewhere and denote 2 lines, but i forget where
<[MindVirus]> Try apt-cache search audacious
<TommyBres> yeah it doesnt show up
<genii> TommyBres: Enable universe repositories
<TommyBres> yes, genii how do i do that?
<genii> TommyBres: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<TommyBres> THAT'S the directory i forgot :)
<TommyBres> thanks so much
<genii> TommyBres: You'll need to do after:   sudo apt-get update      to have updated package list
<TommyBres> yep, just did it
<TommyBres> i knew what i had to do and how, i just forgot where the sources.list file was (and what it was named)
<TommyBres> argh and my audio still doesn't work, so installing audacious won't help much :(
<bjsnider> there have been people in here all day with audio issues
<TommyBres> dtchen: update, remade the flash drive, audio still doesn't work
<khindenburg> well the upgrade to KDE 4.2.2 seemed to work OK
<TommyBres> dtchen: also checked the integrity of the volume with the built-in utility upon boot, said there were no errors found
<TommyBres> bjsnider: yeah, 8.10 was great with everything and now 9.04 won't play jack :(
<TommyBres> i'm so glad i "upgraded" :P
<bjsnider> it's perfectly fin here
<TommyBres> yeah, but there doesn't concern me as much as here ;)
<bjsnider> have you filed a bug, sir
<TommyBres> bjsnider: i wouldn't even know how to go about doing that
<bjsnider> this is beta software
<TommyBres> but i've come in here and asked for help, had many nice people attempt to solve my issue, though none has succeeded
<bjsnider> let me put it this way. if chen can't solve it, it's a bug
<bjsnider> i don't know how to make it any clearer than that
<syockit> a very powerful figure it seems, this master chen you speak of
<TommyBres> who's chen?
<bjsnider> he's a jedi master
<TommyBres> oh, dt ... chen right
<TommyBres> yeah so far no luck from him lol, so i guess it's a bug :P
<bjsnider> but he turned to the dark side
<TommyBres> that's fine, he's more helpful than darth vader
<syockit> so the problem in pa comes from the dark force?
<bjsnider> they call him darth chenius
<dtchen> err, missed TommyBres.
<syockit> dtchen: they say you became a sith lord or something?
<dtchen> several darths were pupils?
<Lounge> hey yall
<Lounge> wanted to say that my audio is broken
<Halow> Uh oh. Define broken?
<Lounge> no sound
<Lounge> just scratchy pops
<Lounge> whenever i try to play a avi
<Lounge> i can't play any music either
<Lounge> pulseaudio has some problems
<Halow> Lounge: Are all of your sound levels up? I noticed once or twice when that happened to me, it turned out something got turned down (without me asking it to =/).
<Lounge> ok they are now
<Lounge> and i hear sound
<dtchen> i.e., check alsamixer; install pavucontrol, and check the sinks for the playing streams.
<Lounge> but pulseaudio isn't starting
<dtchen> what do you mean pa isn't starting?
<Lounge> this is what its returning
<Lounge>  E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<Lounge> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<Lounge> even though i forced a reload on alsa
<DanaG> oh yeah, I hope 2.6.29 will get the PA / ALSA fixes.
<dtchen> it's already started.
<dtchen> pa autospawns
<dtchen> that was an intentional and deliberate change i made several alphas ago
<Lounge> strnage
<Lounge> this is odd now its working
<dtchen> nothing's really odd, but there sure is brokenness
<Lounge> im trying to figure out what was going on
<Lounge> when i booted in - sound level was all the way down
<dtchen> look at your mixer levels, and try `paplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav'
<scream> I note the jaunty release change in the topic, where is the official news located?
<Lounge> yeah strange sound works now
<dtchen> Lounge: is this a fresh install of Jaunty Beta or a dist-upgrade from Intrepid?
<Lounge> this is a fresh install of alpha 5
<dtchen> Lounge: aha
<dtchen> Lounge: can you reproduce the symptom with a fresh user?
<Lounge> or was it 6
<dtchen> i bet it's ~/.gconf* screwage
<dtchen> and it almost inevitably involves ~/.pulse* screwage
<scream> I don't see any announcement on the mailing lists for a release delay on jaunty.
<DanaG> hint: look at the date.
<Halow> ! schedule
 * DanaG wishes somebody would help fix this danged thing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackalope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<Lounge> i don't think alsa and ym intergraded sound card get along all that well
<Lounge> my*
<Halow> Lounge: Is it Intel? My Intel sound is fickle. =/
<Lounge> how can i check?
<dtchen> head /proc/asound/card0/codec*
<Lounge> SigmaTel STAC9221 A1
<Lounge> that's it
<dtchen> yeah, you poor soul
<scream> ubottu, I know.  But I don't see a release delay like the topic here states on that page you linked.  Why did you link it?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dtchen> i have no love for sigmatel HDA codecs
<scream> ...
<Lounge> so yeah i think its an issue with this hardware
<dtchen> what "issue"?
<Lounge> after a full boot up - sound is scratchy in the left ear
 * Halow nods emphatically.
<Halow> Same happens to me.
<Lounge> so it gets fixed after 'sudo alsa force-reload'
<Halow> Reboot usually fixes it? Ohhh... never tried that.
<dtchen> can you guys try enable_msi=1 ?
<dtchen> i.e.,
<DanaG> oh yeah, I am using enable_msi=1.  =þ
<dtchen> echo options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/test.conf
<dtchen> the effectiveness is highly dependent on bios and mainboard
<DanaG> My laptop really does have interesting hardware.  =þ
<dtchen> i.e., i can't enact that workaround for everyone, but it may help on your hardware
<dtchen> oh, and you'd need to power-cycle to test it
<Halow> Hm... OK, let me do up a cold boot.
<Halow> dtchen: Still static on the left side. =/
<DanaG> wow, the HP MIE has some really odd boot parameters.
<DanaG> ht=on clocksource=hpet reboot=a acpi_os_name=Symphony acpi_osi=video_repost
<DanaG> that last one seems invalid to me.  =þ
<Lounge> i blame sigmtel and its lack of support for linux
<Lounge> for me that is and the scratchy sound in the left ear
<Halow> Lounge: And you said sudo alsa force-reload would fix it for you?
<Lounge> yes but i have to do it everytime after a cold bootup
<Halow> Lounge: Seems I have the same codec as you, as well.
<Halow> Lounge: Hm. Didn't fix it for me. =(
<Lounge> hmm it works forme
 * Halow shrugs
<Halow> Reboot works for me. Off I get. ;P
 * DanaG wishes somebody would make a nise cancellation plugin for ALSA.
<dtchen> Halow: interesting. Can you pastebin your dmesg?
<Halow> Uh... OK!
<DanaG> You are unable to play in 3D mode due to the following problems:  No Python OpenGL support   No Python GTKGLExt support  Please contact your system administrator to resolve these problems, until then you will be able to play chess in 2D mode.
<DanaG> I AM my system administrator!
<DanaG> give me _package_ _names_!
<DanaG> oh, at least the packages are named sanely now.
<Halow> dtchen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/142551/
<dtchen> Halow: ok, other things to try in that test.conf: instead of enable_msi=1, use position_fix=1
<dtchen> Halow: we can also look at bdl_pos_adj
<Halow> dtchen: OK, I will do some trial and error with that when time allows for it. Thanks again.
<yofel> has anybody here got an idea how to translate 'modprobe usbserial vendor=... product=...' into something that can be used with the jaunty kernel? (Since usbserial is compiled into the kernel now)
<dtchen> module.options=value
<dtchen> on the kernel command line
<yofel> dtchen: thanks
<TommyBres_> my sound
<TommyBres_> werkz
<o0Chris0o> hey guys, how do I install flash on 64bit machine? I tried google, but I can't find the linux version for 64bit
<enterneo> if I do a fresh ubuntu 9.04 beta install, do I need to separately keep a ext3 /boot partition for grub (i am going to partition the filesystem as ext4)
<Halow> The new grub included in Jaunty will boot from ext4.
<enterneo> 'JAUNTY RELEASE HAS BEEN DELAYED TO AUGUST DUE TO PROBLEMS' - are we also playing april fool jokes on IRC, or is this real, because i don't see any such updates on ubuntu website
<eagles0513875> hey guys im trying to mount a remote windows share using the following command sudo smbmount //192.168.2.2/users /mnt/WindowsShare -o -username=jonathan,password=623xvnqh48, rw for some reason it keeps telling me i type the command and execute ount error: can not change directory into mount target /mnt/WindowsShare
<eagles0513875> what am i doing wrong?
<crdlb> enterneo: what do you think? :/
<enterneo> i am reclining towards it being a joke, heh
<crdlb> don't fall out of your chair
<eagles0513875> any of you guys know what my issue is im not sure itf its a bug in jaunty or me being half awake this am
<znull> hello,on ubuntu 9.04 can I encrypt my hard disk? ( on windows I use trucrypt... I know that they support linux too ) but it's that safe?
<lanoxx> does bash by default not search . for the program to execute? when i run ./<myprogram> is works, but <s
<lanoxx> <myprogram> doesnt work
<crdlb> lanoxx: indeed, it does not
<lanoxx> crdlb, is that considered a bug?
<crdlb> nope
<lanoxx> on intrepid . is included as first parameter of $PATH
<Riesh> Hi, am on jaunty, but would like to know howto compile kde from anonsvn.kde.org ... seems the instructions on the techbase.kde.org are a little outdated. When i try to install the development packages i get errors about versions and so
<lanoxx> so was that changed deliberately
<crdlb> lanoxx: not unless you changed it ...
<Riesh> like libsvn-dev: Depends: libaprutil1-dev but it is not going to be installed
<lanoxx> crdlb, you mean the default for intrepid is also to no include . and i changed this? maybe i did and just forgot ;)
<crdlb> lanoxx: yes
<lanoxx> crdlb, so is this done for security reasons?
<crdlb> as long as only the user path was modified, I don't see how that'd be a huge security risk
<crdlb> it would just be weird
<lanoxx> crdlb, including the . would be weired? why?
<crdlb> becsuse i wouldn't expect an executable in the working directory to shadow a real one
<crdlb> not to mention that bash caches path lookups
<RAOF> It's somewhat of a security risk if it's set by default.  User-folders with malicious ls binaries, and such.
<lanoxx> RAOF, ok, so thats probably why it isnt set
<RAOF> Yup.
<crdlb> well, executable code on the system is already a security problem :)
<crdlb> ~/bin is enabled by default, isn't it?
<crdlb> or did I add it?
<lanoxx> .:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/share/ant/bin
<lanoxx> thats what i get
<RAOF> crdlb: Pretty sure you added it.
<crdlb> hmm, I guess I did add it
<eagles0513875> Riesh: i get turned around with that stuff as well
<RAOF> I've added it (well, actually ~/.local/bin).  But that's not as bad as . in path.
<lanoxx> i guess having . in the first place is not a good idea then, but i can find where its added, surely not in my .bashrc
<Riesh> eagles0513875: where to ask then ? ....
<crdlb> RAOF: hmm, it's in /etc/skel/.profile
<RAOF> With . in path, and a multi-user environment, you can accidentally run _other people's_ code.
<crdlb> RAOF: lol at ~/.local/bin
<eagles0513875> Riesh: kde
<crdlb> that's nice ;)
<Riesh> mmmm ... they probably say to check with kubuntu groups :-)
<eagles0513875> Riesh: they will tell you to check the kde tech base which confuses the living day lights outa me
<lanoxx> crdlb, what other location could i have added the . if not in .bashrc?
<Riesh> eagles0513875: Seems that techbase is a little old with it's instructions
<Riesh> eagles0513875: they still talk about 4.1
<crdlb> lanoxx: ~/.profile ?
<crdlb> heh, due to the .profile, I had it in two places :D
<lanoxx> thats the same as /etc/skel/.profile, but there is also no .
<crdlb> both in front of the PATH and at the end of it
<crdlb> lanoxx: well, you don't have it now, do you? :)
<crdlb> I don't know why you would have lost it on upgrade though
<crdlb> unless this wasn't an upgrade
<lanoxx> in intrepid i still have it, and i only run jaunty in virtualbox
<crdlb> ah
<eagles0513875> Riesh: the concepts i think will be the same
<eagles0513875> Riesh: kde channel is best place to ask
<lanoxx> which is a bit of a pain, because it only runs at 800x600
<lanoxx> it would be interesting to find out where i added that . to the PATH
<Riesh> eagles0513875: ok ok ... going there then
<eagles0513875> im there as well
<lanoxx> crdlb, if you know any other file excapt ~/.profile and ~/.bashrc let me know
<lanoxx> s/excapt/except
<crdlb> well, there are the system versions
<lanoxx> /etc/profile and /etc/bash.bashrc i also check those
<crdlb> /etc/profile and /etc/bash.bashrc
<lanoxx> :p
<crdlb> maybe you're just hallucinating
<lanoxx> sudo grep PATH /etc/* --> revealed /etc/environment
<lanoxx> i just removed it
<lanoxx> btw. in jaunty i have the local debug symbols now
<crdlb> I hope you mean you just removed the '.:' :)
<lanoxx> haha, sure
<lanoxx> how do i reload /etc/environment?
<lanoxx> oh nvm, source worked
<lanoxx> is there an equivalent to scp for ftp?
<eagles0513875> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for !Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<eagles0513875> lanoxx: hopefully those help
<lanoxx> well i was more looking for a program that is not interactive
<eMaX> anyone here has experiences with 3g connections (hsdpa, umts, etc.) on linux?
<koperton> eMaX: what's about that?
<lanoxx> eagles0513875, isnt there something that can cp over ftp? cp is for local only and scp only used ssh so how can i copy with a single command over ftp if i dont want to run interactive commands
<eagles0513875> im not sure lanoxx :(
<eagles0513875> !info securecopy
<ubottu> Package securecopy does not exist in jaunty
<eagles0513875> !info secure copy
<ubottu> 'copy' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<lanoxx> eagles0513875, well nevermind, i just figured that the server has ssh :p
<lanoxx> lol
<lanoxx> stupid me
<eagles0513875> lol
<corinth>  Wait what?
<corinth> Okay
<corinth> I'm in California, and it's even past midnight for me
<corinth> Someone forget to change the topic?   >_>
<crdlb> Hawaii
 * corinth calls for a vote for not loving Hawaii
<eMaX> koperton, I've a sierra 850 and under xp I've 1.5 mbit downstream while under linux I have 400 kbit
<lunie2ns-linux> can anyone tell me why the screen keeps fading into grey and out?
<crdlb> wow, it's really quiet now
<crdlb> (my hdd just spun down)
<corinth> I have a 250GB ssd
<corinth> In my dreams. :-(
<corinth> So
<corinth> Am I the only one that has a weird alternate wallpaper in the Jaunty beta?
<corinth> The mac-ish human wallpaper
<corinth> On the left side, a brown line
<corinth> (sorry for flooding, slap me)
<koperton> !slap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slap
<koperton> hihih
<corinth> Lol
<koperton> here is 9.56 am
<koperton> italy
<methril|work> someone with a MacBook Pro here?
<methril|work> i'm not able to start the Xs after a reboot
<methril|work> neither with standard xorg.conf
<mnemo> methril|work: when X hangs, log into that machine and save the xorg.log and also dmesg output and also do "sudo gdb -p $(pidof X)" and inside gdb run "bt full" and attach all of that to a bug report
<mnemo> also include "lspci -nn | grep VGA" so we know what chipset you have
<methril|work> ok mnemo, i'll try this afternoon, through an ssh session
<mnemo> thanks
<methril|work> the chipset is an ATI mobility radeon
<mnemo> that's not very specific
<mnemo> please include the pci IDs
<mnemo> they are at the end of they lspci -nn output
<mnemo> they usually look like "[8086:2e22]" or so
<methril|work> i know, i was only guessing if someone else reported one error like this
<methril|work> first i try to update the packages
<mnemo> good idea
<[Vex]> I could have sworn that topic from yesterday was an April Fools joke.....
<crdlb> it's still yesterday :)
<[Vex]> oh sry, didn't realize that :P
<[MindVirus]> Hi. I am not getting direct rendering on an Intel GMA945.
<[MindVirus]> Any suggestions?
<[MindVirus]> Sorry, GME.
<fosco_> intel cards have some problems with X server 1.6
<holdenss> anyone here know if there has been any updates in regards to jaunty and macbook 5,1 restarting properly and the heat issue?
<fosco_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/304871
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/304871/+text)
<methril|work> holdenss: what's the heat issue?
<lanoxx> how do i see the reason why an update has been kept back?
<holdenss> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=969183
<cwillu> lanoxx, did update-manager ask to do a partial update?
<cwillu> lanoxx, if so, you need to answer yes
<naymyo> hi
<lanoxx> i used aptitude update
<lanoxx> and no it didnt ask
<cwillu> aptitude should say what conflicts then
<lanoxx> it didnt tell me
<lanoxx> is there any command i have to use?S
<cwillu> pastebin the output
<cwillu> wait, aptitude update, or aptitude upgrade?
<DamienCassou> hi
<cwillu> You installed jaunty on a machine that you rely on, did you? :p
<DamienCassou> the very latest update (yesterday evening) break the dual screen support in some ways. The Gnome bar is now on the laptop screen but it was on the main screen before. Clicking on the maximize button of a window in the main screen does not maximizes it (in fact, it does vertically but not horizontally)
<lanoxx> cwillu, its in the virtualmachine, can copy it at the moment, but it only says: has been kept back...
<DamienCassou> should I report that on launchpad or is there a more direct way?
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I upgraded my laptop (T43p) to Jaunty and now it won't boot: "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/f0207247-[...] does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"  (and I get busybox).  What do I do?
<DamienCassou> it worked yesterday
<jonaskoelker> before "ALERT! [...]", it said "\tCheck cryptopts=source= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline\n\tor missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev"
<DamienCassou> jonaskoelker: did you change the partitions?
<lanoxx> The follow packages have been kept back: ekiga ... and 1 not upgraded.
<cwillu> DamienCassou, launchpad is the right place
<jonaskoelker> DamienCassou: not that I know of
<lanoxx> cwillu, thats all, its not important actually i was just currious why it woulnt update this package
<jonaskoelker> DamienCassou: you mean the partition table?  then "Dear god no!" :)
<DamienCassou> cwillu: thank you
 * cwillu suggests aptitude --help to lanoxx :P
 * cwillu notes the existence of the --why and --why-not
<DamienCassou> jonaskoelker: edit /etc/fstab and look for the missing uuid.
<jonaskoelker> DamienCassou: okay... how do I mount my encrypted volume where /etc/fstab is on?
<DamienCassou> jonaskoelker: don't know, sorry
<cwillu> jonaskoelker, a livecd is probably the easiest way to figure out what went wrong
<DamienCassou> cwillu: what package should I feel the dual screen bug into?
<kholerabbi> will jaunty have OO.o3?
<cwillu> DamienCassou, if it was the panel breaking, gnome-panel is probably a good start
<scizzo-> kholerabbi: 3.0.1 is installed here at least
<cwillu> !info openoffice-writer
<ubottu> Package openoffice-writer does not exist in jaunty
<jonaskoelker> this is rich... Jaunty is delayed until august.  "We release every six months, except whet It's Not Ready" ... :D
<cwillu> !info openoffice.org-writer
<ubottu> openoffice.org-writer (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org office suite - word processor. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.0.1-7ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 5478 kB, installed size 21220 kB
<cwillu> silly .org
<lanoxx> cwillu, why and why not only tell me there is no reason to remove it and that its recommended by gnome-desktop
<cwillu> jonaskoelker, you know what day it is/was, right?
<lanoxx> no mention on why its kept back, anyway i gotta go
<jonaskoelker> I thought that might be it
<jonaskoelker> ... is it still that day somewhere in the world?
<holdenss> why is jaunty being delayed till august?
<jonaskoelker> I'm having timezone arithmetic fail right now
<jonaskoelker> holdenss: because it was the first of april ;-)
<cwillu> for a few more hours I believe, yes
<holdenss> lol
<jonaskoelker> cwillu: it can't be much more than one; it's 12:00 minus epsilon at GMT+1, and timezones stretch over +- 12 hrs
<cwillu> jonaskoelker, I'm at -6:00, and it's only 3:50 or so here
<cwillu> by my worst case arithmetic, that implies two more hours :p
<jonaskoelker> huh
<jonaskoelker> ah yeah, DST
<jonaskoelker> I hate time
 * cwillu lives where there is no dst
<cwillu> <3 saskatchewan!
<boby> hello to all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Good morning all
<boby> i need help
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I can't find the localisation packages of kile in jaunty, where did they go?
<holdenss> well whats your question then?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> boby: in IRC you never ask to ask, you just ask :)
<boby> my microphone doesn't work in skype but it works in audacity
<Le-Chuck_ITA> boby did you take a look at the skype audio configuration?
<boby> jes
<boby> yes*
<nperry> Meh, neil@neil-desktop:~$ ndiswrapper -l
<nperry> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> boby and what distribution are you using by the way
<boby> it is kubuntu 8.10 upgraded to 9.04 with alternate cd
<Le-Chuck_ITA> boby: what is the selected device for audio input in skype?
<boby> let me check...
<boby> sound in and sound out are: HDA ATI SB (hw:SB,0)
<boby> I tried others but problem persist
<boby> it is integreted mic 'couse it is laptop
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok I may be wrong but I think that you have the pulseaudio server running, while skype is trying to access the device directly (that's the meaning of the hw: part)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> we have 2 different tries
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah no
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sorry you are using kde
<boby> yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I don't know anything about recent developments, anyone else?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> just try to close all audio applications and killall pulseaudio as root
<Le-Chuck_ITA> that's what I would blindly do :)
<boby> I can select as sound in "pulse" but nothing happend (still don't work)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> also make sure that pulseaudio is not running (ps aux|grep pulse)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> boby: I know, so let's try the other way round, disabling pulse and seeing if that helps
<boby> ok
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: to you! So you are in europe?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> or in africa?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah yes I suppose I can tell it from your nick :)
<boby> I killed pulseaudio process and now I dont't heve sound :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> boby: that proves that kde is using pulseaudio, I am sure you can change it in kde settings, but does skype work now?
<GSMX> the MOTD still thinks it's April 1st...
<boby> what do you mean "does skype work now"?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> boby: did you try if the skype mic is working?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> without pulseaudio I mean
<boby> yes I have
<cwillu> ping
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: Portugal
<boby> and no it is ont working
<boby> not*
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: I was there once, in Braga and Lisbon... nice towns
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I must change my nick as I don't live in italy right now...
<BUGabundo> Pici: can you please update /topic ? thanks
<BUGabundo> Le-Chuck_ITA: don't you ? I thought you did!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BUGabundo: I moved to madrid last month and will be in holland next year :)
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> so you going to UDS?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hmm
<Le-Chuck_ITA> didn't consider the possibility where is it?
<methril|work> Le-Chuck_ITA: i'm in Madrid too
<cwillu> BUGabundo, heh, we're talking about jaunty in -offtopic right now, and you're talking about -offtopic stuff in +1 :)
 * BUGabundo goes
<boby> when I killed pulse and try test call in skype I don't hear sound (ringing)
<Mulder> heh nice april foolsl
<Le-Chuck_ITA> what's the offtopic channel? #ubuntu-offtopic?
<BUGabundo> yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> boby: that's quite strange, what is the currently selected audio in and out in skype again? however I fear I can't help you more
<boby> but I don't unerstand me
<BUGabundo> boby you may need to restart skype
<boby> I don't have sound if  I kill pulse
<BUGabundo> or to change its settings to use other sound systemm
<Le-Chuck_ITA> boby: I know you don't have sound in other applications, because they think that pulse is running. Making them not use pulse is a separate problem
<Le-Chuck_ITA> now just let's concentrate on skype :)
<BUGabundo> you can't
<BUGabundo> lol
<jonaskoelker> Hi folks.  I upgraded my laptop (T43p) to Jaunty and now it won't boot: "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/f0207247-[...] does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"  (and I get busybox).  What do I do?
<boby> ok
<BUGabundo> either the system has sound or it doesn't
<BUGabundo> skype will be equially affected
<BUGabundo> jonaskoelker: boot livecd/usb
<jonaskoelker> I found this thread, it might be related http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916726&page=5
<BUGabundo> and fix the UUID
<BUGabundo> on fstab or grub
<jonaskoelker> BUGabundo: please elaborate on "fix the UUID"
<boby> jonaskoeler after restart try booting recovery mode and then select try to fix X it worked for me
<syockit> boby: he cannot even boot to disk
<BUGabundo> boby: $ ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/ -la
<BUGabundo> jonaskoelker: : $ ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/ -la
<BUGabundo> see the proper UUID there
<boby> he said it drops to shell
<boby> so it boots
<BUGabundo> then check /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.list
<syockit> boby: and also said busybox
<jonaskoelker> boby: I said it drops to busybox...
<BUGabundo> as I said... use a livecd to fix
<jonaskoelker> does 7.04 livecd have the cryptographic foo required to mount my stuff?
<syockit> jonaskoelker: chances are slim... dunno if you can apt-get it
<jonaskoelker> wee
<syockit> bummer
<boby> ok ok i didn't read don't kill me :)
<jonaskoelker> my computer with a CD burner in it can't boot, so I can't burn a CD so I can boot a live CD so I can fix that the box with a CD burner can't boot
<jonaskoelker> :D
<jonaskoelker> boby: ok, we'll spare you :P
<cwillu> but yes, this does fall under the category of 'don't run pre-release if you can't afford to lose stuff' :p
<jonaskoelker> :D
<jonaskoelker> I can, I just don't wanna
<jonaskoelker> one would think I had the ability to learn from last time ;)
<syockit> jonaskoelker: you don't got no thumbdrive or something?
<syockit> two of them, at least
<jonaskoelker> if I say "yes", doesn't that not not negate the double negation?
<jonaskoelker> I have a thumbdrive
<boby> after restarting skype audio in and out are chaged to pulse and when I try test call I still don't have sound
<BUGabundo> jonaskoelker: can't you use USB?
<jonaskoelker> BUGabundo: for what?
<jonaskoelker> a live USB
<jonaskoelker> distro
<BUGabundo> yes
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hmm
<syockit> of course, you can try booting with the old cd and see if it can download the required soft for the cryptie thing
<Le-Chuck_ITA> that's strange: seems like skype is "fixed" on pulse
<boby> I got to go, thx anyway
<Le-Chuck_ITA> boby if you understand that there's a bug somewhere please report it
<boby> ok
<jonaskoelker> yay, I luksOpen'ed my disk
<jonaskoelker> now mount /dev/mapper/crypto_home /mnt/crypt fails "mount: unknown filesystem type 'lvm2pv'"
<jonaskoelker> (as it happened, I already had fedora10 on my usb stick)
<SwedeMike> jonaskoelker: what does pvscan say?
<SwedeMike> jonaskoelker: because it might indicate that the filesystem is not directly on the crypted device but it's got lvm on it
<jonaskoelker> PV /dem/dm-2   VG bianca   lvm2 [55.65 GB  / 0 free]
<jonaskoelker> total: 1 [55.65 GB] / in use: 1 [55.65 GB] / in no VG: 0 [0  ]
<SwedeMike> jonaskoelker: and "lvscan" ?
<jonaskoelker> yeah, I figured out I have [physical partition] -> [encrypted layer] -> [lvm] -> [root and swap]
<jonaskoelker> inactive '/dev/bianca/root' [53.33 GB] inherit'
<jonaskoelker> inactive '/dev/bianca/swap_1' [2.32 GB] inherit'
<SwedeMike> ok, so you want do lvchange -a /dev/bianca/root to activate it, then you can mount /dev/bianca/root
<jonaskoelker> invalid argument /dev/bianca/root
<SwedeMike> ah, well, you need to mount it somewhere as well
<SwedeMike> so /dev/bianca/root is your root device, instead of "mount /dev/mapper/crypto_home /mnt/crypt" as you did before
<SwedeMike> so you need to do "mount /dev/bianca/root /mnt/crypt"
<jonaskoelker> there is no /dev/bianca/root
<jonaskoelker> there is no /dev/bianca
<jonaskoelker> (in the file system, that is)
<jonaskoelker> SwedeMike: what to do?
<SwedeMike> what does "lvscan" say now?
<jonaskoelker> same as before
<SwedeMike> so you didn't run "lvchange -a /dev/bianca/root" ?
<jonaskoelker> I did
<jonaskoelker> it said invalid argument /dev/bianca/root
<SwedeMike> ah, "lvchange -a y /dev/bianca/root"
<mrb__> hello. anybody got the VMware installed ? I need some help ?
<jonaskoelker> yay, my files!!! :D
<jonaskoelker> okay, so now the interesting question: why doesn't /dev/disk/by-uuid/f[...] exist during bootup and luks?
<eagles0513875> anyoone else in here experiencing samba shares or opening stuff ona  remote machine to be rather sluggish on dolphin
<eMaX_> hi
<eMaX_> anyone using here a sierra umts card?
<[Vex]> hmmm still yesterday, ey...
<eMaX_> nyone here has experiences with umts cards?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<zniavre> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<zniavre> !uxa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uxa
<[Vex]> no one does
<[Vex]> about intel ;)
<knittl> Xorg is still munching my cpu :( doesn't matter if i'm using nv or nvidia driver …
<knittl> it was ok the other day … but i don't know what i changed
<rconan> knittl: is this while running firefox?
<knittl> argh … don't killall dbus-daemon xD
<Torgan> hello
<Torgan> Hello, I upgraded 8.10 to 9.04beta, and don't have deb and deb-src commands any more
<Torgan> is it normal ?
<void^> deb commands?
<rconan> was there ever a deb command?
<Torgan> yes
<Torgan> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/epiphany
<Torgan> the commands did thinks right before :)
<Torgan> not any more though
<nandemonai> Umm..
<void^> i don't think so. those are repo lines for /etc/apt/sources.list
<nandemonai> Those are repo entries.
<Torgan> hm
<ActionParsnip> Torgan: deb and deb-src are entries in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> Torgan: they arent commands
<Torgan> I think I'm getting old
<Torgan> you're right
<Torgan> I was sure I typed that in a terminal once
<Torgan> sorry, really sorry for being stupid
<jonaskoelker> When I get dumped into busybox at boot, there's no /dev/disk
<void^> i'm sure you did, the terminal was running vi at the time :)
<Torgan> and thanks for pointing it out :))
<jonaskoelker> Why not?  I think there should be...
<nandemonai> Perhaps you echoed those lines to /etc/apt/sources.list? ;)
<Torgan> yes
<jonaskoelker> How can I find out what's wrong?  Is it a bad initramfs, missing modules, ...?
<Torgan> I think that's what I did
<topyli> hmm i just opened about 50 terminals :-o
<hil> .oO( uɐƃɹoʇ oʇ sǝoƃ ɹǝǝq punoɹ ʇxǝu )     ;)
<ActionParsnip> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<topyli> i pressed my "open terminal" keyboard shortcut, but didn't expect fifty of them
<rconan> jonaskoelker: /dev/disk files are just symlinks to normal disk device nodes
<rconan> ActionParsnip: did you not recognise the upside down letters?
<jonaskoelker> oh; also, /dev/sd* are not there
<jonaskoelker> rconan: got an idea why that might be?
<Aberration2> I got two small bugs to repport and I don't know what to do :-D
<Aberration2> should I speak here?
<rconan> ActionParsnip: go to bugs.launchpad.net and post them there
<topyli> Aberration2: go to http://launchpad.net and report them
<rconan> if you say them here we might have heard of them
<vega> first thing would be to search if someone already reported them
<rconan> oh... ActionParsnip I meant Aberration2
<ActionParsnip> rconan: hehe, bad tab
<rconan> stupid tab-completion
<rconan> jonaskoelker: are there no disk nodes at all in /dev
<rconan> ?
<jonaskoelker> rconan: no sd*, no hd*
<rconan> jonaskoelker: when is this?
<jonaskoelker> rconan: when boot fails and puts me in busybox
<rconan> that's in the initramfs, the liklihood is it failed because it doesn't have drivers for the storage controller
<rconan> hence no disk nodes
<jonaskoelker> rconan: cool.  How do I fix this?
<joneskoo> woots, I didn't expect this rapid developmeny cycle in 9.04. a bug I filed yesterday has apparently been fixed since nautilus doesn't crash at least on vmware. yay. :)
<knittl> could it be that vino-server makes Xorg use a lot of cpu-time?
<rconan> jonaskoelker: what IDE/SATA controller is it?
<rconan> knittl: when are you seeing the excessive load? is it while browsing with firefox?
<jonaskoelker> how do I tell?
<knittl> rconan: all the time, after logging in
<rconan> jonaskoelker: pastebin the output of the command :lspci
<rconan> sorry... random : in there
<rconan> ignore it
<knittl> very well … but strange, i don't even have connection to my machine
<rconan> knittl: I had some issue with Xorg using massive amounts of CPU due to bug #38131
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 38131 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox causes massive Xorg CPU usage" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/38131
<rconan> but if it's not just while you're running firefox then it might be unrelated
<knittl> no, firefox is running and it's down atm
<knittl> there are several bugs related to Xorg using too much cpu
<rconan> knittl: can you identify what it is which causes it to go up?
<knittl> vino-server … after killing it it goes down
<knittl> and Xorg only uses 1–2% again (the usual)
<knittl> oh yes, started vino again: Xorg > 10%, 1 core working on 100%
<jonaskoelker> rconan: pastebin.com/m71c17742
<knittl> disabling remote desktop … cpu usage down to 2%
<rconan> knittl: search for it on the bug tracker and report it if it isn't there
<hil> term
<knittl> rconan: yup, i'm at it
<rconan> jonaskoelker: your controller is this one: #
<rconan> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)
<knittl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/31037 :D
<rconan> I would have thought that should just work...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 31037 in vino "Vino-server takes 90% of cpu when only listening for incoming connections" [High,Fix released]
<knittl> although it's for 6.06
<jonaskoelker> rconan: cool.  So how do I check whether the initramdisk has support for it?  And if not, how do I add it?
<rconan> knittl: odd... perhaps a regression
<knittl> and seems fixed …
<knittl> but a few days ago it didn't happen … though it happens like 90% of the time
<rconan> jonaskoelker: I'm not sure, the controller should be well supported
<rconan> knittl: I assume you've got all the available updates
<knittl> rconan: yop, i update every day (several times :D)
<joneskoo> can someone give me a hint? on debian I could do modprobe usbserial vendor=0x1e0e product=0x9200, on 9.04 usbserial is apparently not a module. how do I tell usbserial to support this USB ID?
<jonaskoelker> yes, and my box "should" just boot :)
<rconan> jonaskoelker: indeed... I don't know anything about the initramfs in ubuntu
<rconan> just thought i'd see if it was anything obvious
<nperry1> Hey guys, need some help. Just did a clean install of 9.04 AMD64, Can't seem to get wireless networking
<knittl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/340515
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340515 in gnome-session "Consumes all CPU, logs a lot of output" [High,Fix released]
<knittl> should look into my logfiles
<nperry1> ive got a pci and a usb, Both of the drivers work on i386 9.04, and the drivers are 64bit.
<rconan> was than vino related too?
<nperry1> I'm getting error "Apr  2 13:08:52 neil-desktop loadndisdriver: loadndisdriver: load_driver(358): couldn't load driver blkw"
<rconan> nperry1: what wireless chipset if it (if you know)
<knittl> Apr  2 14:07:53 kbook gnome-session[3685]: WARNING: Not able to stop app from its condition: Not running
<knittl> one line of my syslog
<nperry1> rconan, My PCI is 03:05.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
<rconan> knittl: well if it's the bug you linked there shuld be many many lines of log
<knittl> it is, i just pasted one
<hil> knittl: how much cpu% should vino-server use?
<rconan> next to none if there are no connections
<knittl> hil: virtually nothing
<knittl> rconan: my logfiles are just below one megabyte though
<rconan> knittl: look at the timestamps? are there 100s every second?
<rconan> if not then it's not that that's eating CPU
<knittl> ok, then it's not
<nperry1> rconan, Ive got it working.. ignore me :p
<knittl> but it is vino-server
<knittl> or related
<rconan> knittl: it could be a regression on that first one you linked
<rconan> does the CPU time drop if you make a connectino to it?
<knittl> can't test that right now
<Ienorand> Is it normal to have 11 zombie status "sh" processes?
<hil> knittl: 15% here when connected, 1% idling
<knittl> rconan: the second report is just from march, that seems like it's the right one
<rconan> knittl: but we just checked that gnome-session isn't logging a lot of output...
<knittl> but still … enabling vino-server makes my cpu go wild
<knittl> disabling it let's it idle
<rconan> and gnome-session isn't the process which is hogging your CPU it's vino-server
<knittl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/340515/comments/7
<rconan> knittl: you need to check if it goes down when you connect... that would pin it as a regression on the first bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340515 in gnome-session "Consumes all CPU, logs a lot of output" [High,Fix released]
<knittl> i can see a process restart all the time in gnome-system-monitor (nameless)
<frybye> what do other folks thing - I get the feeling that jaunty is already making a good impression...?
<rconan> knittl: I should have read the bug more...
<|ns|nR8> whats a good xchat font to use
<rconan> knittl: although that says there was a fix released 2 days ago
<knittl> hm yeah, strange
<hil> |ns|nR8: i use monospace 7
<rconan> frybye: it shows promise but it's still rather buggy, I've never used a beta for my main OS this early before though
<|ns|nR8> thats not bad
<|ns|nR8> think i like FreeSerif better
<knittl> rconan: i still have remote desktop in my startup applications list, maybe there are really two instances fighting over cpu
<rconan> knittl: it doesn't say what package the fix is in or what version it was in so there's no way to tell
<knittl> rconan: at least i know how to avoid it, i'll see in a few days if it is fixed
<hil> |ns|nR8: depends on taste ;) Serif-Fonts dont fit my theme-settings
<rconan> knittl: if it isn't fixed after most recent updates and restart X you might want to reopen the bug
<knittl> rconan: yup, will
<|ns|nR8> your monitor must be huge to use 7 sized font
<hil> 24" 1920x1200 (2 of them)
<rconan> I use 8 size a lot
<rconan> my terminals run at 9
<makda> hi
<joneskoo> what's the simplest way to install 9.04 to boot from a Debian Lenny NFS server? I have the setup  running for debian and old ubuntu but I don't remember exactly how I built it
<joneskoo> debootstrap, likely, but since I have Debian Lenny and not ubuntu, is the debootstrap recent enough?
<joneskoo> or should I take an image from vmware and rsync it to NFS?
<makda> I just updated jaunty on my laptop... my KDE session keeps freezing up... I can move the mouse pointer and I can still ssh into the box... I just can't get interact with the session that I have running... any suggestions?
<makda> its basically like my screen is not repainting
<unknown_> hello, one small question... in ubuntu 9.10 doesn't seems to work anymore ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X server.. can somebody tell me how to fix it? :)
<hil> unknown_: its a feature ;)
<unknown_> :)
<unknown_> so how can I do this now? :P
<hil> unknown_: terminal -> dontzap --disable
<unknown_> hil: Thanks a lot :)
<hil> yw
<unknown_> hil: maybe you know also program like ethtool to enable wakeonlan for wireless network? :)
<unknown_> I'm trying to google for it, but no success : /
<hil> unknown_: sorry, no wlan here, cant help u there
<unknown_> hil: okey, thank you
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi there, is it a bug if installing imgseek it depends on python < 2.6 and 2.6.1 is installed? Or how does one proceed in this case?
<vega> dontzap --disable ... what about zap --enable?
<vega> always funny these "double negative" phrases
<hil> a program called zap did already exist ;)
<penguin42> All of the 'do things when I put media in' seems to have got disabled during the upgrade to current Jaunty - is that on purpose?
<vega> hil: ok :)
<hil> unknown_: maybe this helps.. bottom part http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/02/ubuntu-server-suspendhibernateresume.html
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I don't understand: I have the python2.5 package installed, why does apt refuse to install imgseek which requires python<2.6??
<Le-Chuck_ITA> for this reason :) https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/imgseek/+bug/342450
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342450 in imgseek "Please sync imgseek 0.8.6-3 from debian unstable" [Medium,Confirmed]
<unknown_> hil: yes, i found how to do this on ethx interface, but this ethtool doesn't support wlan..
<Ienorand> Is it normal to have 11 zombie status "sh" processes? Or would I need to get the shotgun out and start a killing spree?
<frybye> hil: I am running jaunty but when trying dontzap --disabled it says dontzap is not installed???
<Leon_Nardella> Anybody else having freezes with ext4 on Jaunty under heavy IO ( 'make clean', 'rm -rf' on 1GB source trees ) ?
<hil> frybye: so install it ;)
<frybye> ok - I just thought this might be indicative of some bigger problem..
<hil> frybye: nope, all ok. thats the way it should be ;)
<crankharder> "the printer 'brother' requires the '/Library/Printers/Brother/Filter/rastertobrother5240' program but it is not currently installed -- ???
<miik> 2.6.28-11, my computer froze and it said "ata2.0 revalidation error errno=5" and "SRST"
<miik> why?
<hil> crankharder: is the package brother-cups-wrapper-laser installed?
<unknown_> btw guys, is it bug that every time when I use sudo rmmod iwl3945 I'm getting kernel panic?? :/ (leds starts blinking)
<penguin42> unknown_: Yes
<penguin42> milk: Do you see any other lines?
<miik> penguin42, not today, but it has crashed before with other lines that i forgot, maybe inode error
<penguin42> milk: It's probably important to see the rest of the errors - especially if any of todays just before the ATA revalidation - that's something at the level of the disc interface or drive - not really enough information there
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<penguin42> hi
<scizzo-> hello
<Eruaran> hi
<matrixblue_> morning
<ikonia> hello
<matrixblue_> sup?
<nperry> :)
<matrixblue_> ikonia: Do you work for Canonical?
<ikonia> nope
<matrixblue_> What's your involvement in Ubuntu?
<miik> where i can see the ubuntu kernel changelog?
<ikonia> nothing
<ikonia> miik: isn't there a file in the source package ?
<jtheuer> What is the difference between starting X with kdm or startx? KDM goes to the failsafe mode, while startx works fine.
<miik> dunno
<ikonia> miik: it also shows in update manager when you update
<miik> yeah, i know... but now i already updated..and i want to check it now..
<ikonia> miik: there are some brief notes in synaptic when you select the package
<jpds> jtheuer: Try checking /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see why it fails.
<matrixblue_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/jaunty-changes
<miik> ikonia, thanks
<jtheuer> jpds: isn't it the kdm.log?
<jpds> miik: /usr/share/doc/linux-image-generic/changelog.gz
<ikonia> jpds: nice
<Exilant> someone knows if resolvconf still bites networkmanager?
<Exilant> vpnc now wants it
<scizzo-> Exilant: bites networkmanager?
<jpds> jtheuer: Either one ought to give you some clue about what's wrong.
<miik> jpds, thanks
<Exilant> used to make things complicated in alpha<5 or so
<bjsnider> my system gets to a login screen after 10 seconds, and to the desktop after 15 more
<jpds> miik: Or something like /usr/share/doc/linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic/changelog.Debian.gz might give you mre details.
<Exilant> scizzo-: resolvconf wanted /etc/resolv.conf to be a symlink, networkmanager didn't
<jtheuer> jpds: the first error is: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<giarca> I have strange a problem with shiretoko's font but not the fonts of web page but font of firefox's windows (File,Edit,View...)
<matrixblue_> jpds: did you try dpkg-reconfigure to repair Xserver?
<giarca> it seems to use the same font of 3.0.8 but in bold style :)
<jtheuer> matrixblue_: I you meant me: I didn't because startx works fine....
<matrixblue_> jtheuer: try repairing KDM then
<matrixblue_> jtheuer: When you use startx what desktop manager starts?
<jtheuer> matrixblue_: kde
<matrixblue_> jtheuer: and it starts with full graphics?
<aapzak> anyone else still got serious scrambling of kde4 windows?
<penguin42> aapzak: Yeh I've seen a bit of that
<jtheuer> matrixblue_: yes, glxgears works for example
<matrixblue_> jtheuer: Have you checked your default login session?
<jtheuer> video is fine and the window skin has a nice gradient ;-) It is significantly nicer than using the "nv" driver
<jtheuer> you mean if there is a default login session for kdm?
<aapzak> penguin42: is there a solution? is it driver related?
<jtheuer> no, there isn't I have to login manually
<penguin42> aapzak: Don't know
<jtheuer> ~paste
<penguin42> aapzak: I'd agree it's probably driver issues
<matrixblue_> jtheuer: Sorry I'm out of ideas then
<aapzak> penguin42: too bad isn't it, kde 4.2 looks fairly mature ... I'd like to give it a chance
<aapzak> I already switched off effects, cause this Intel X3100 can't handle it
<aapzak> gnome/compiz runs smooth though
<jtheuer> Here is my full logfile, there are a few stracktraces inside: http://pastebin.com/m3dfdfe41
<penguin42> aapzak: I'd assumed it was effect related - but then if you are still seeing it without that it must be something more basic
<gaelfx> I'm having troubles connecting to Skype, and also having MANY troubles loading websites (connection interrupted numerous times before it goes through). I'm using UNR on an MSI Wind U120, the wireless card is using Atheros chipset, can anyone commiserate with or enlighten me?
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I just upgraded to Jaunty.  When I boot, I get told "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/<some uuid> <words to the effect of `not found'>".  Then I get dupmed to busybox.  There are no /dev/[hs]d* files.  What gives?
<matrixblue_> gaelfx: Are you on the same computer now?
<MTecknology> what channel do bugs come in on?
<MTecknology> err - what channel does ubottu report them?
<gaelfx> matrixblue_: yes, I am
<matrixblue_> gaelfx: Are any other PCs on the network affected
<gaelfx> whoa, is that Release Delayed message a remnant from April Fool's or something?
<gaelfx> matrixblue_: no, it doesn't seem that they are
<jonaskoelker> What might be wrong?  For each potentially wrong thing, how would I test for it?
<jonaskoelker> gaelfx: yeah; that's what I heard
<gaelfx> matrixblue_: in fact, I seem to have no problems controlling my VLC and uTorrent on another computer connected to the same network
<penguin42> jonaskoelker: Is there anything odd about your disks or your computer that you know about?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Leon_Nardella: cwillu is git-bisecting the problem
<jonaskoelker> penguin42: not really
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Leon_Nardella: it's a kernel bug
<jonaskoelker> penguin42: I'm doing LUKS encryption...
<MTecknology> gaelfx: the topic was last set by LjL - so no, don't trust it to be accurate at all
<gaelfx> jonaskoelker: that must be one of the most cruel jokes I've ever heard of
<LjL> oh, i forgot to change it back
<penguin42> jonaskoelker: Ah I guess that's the most likely culprit isn't it
<jonaskoelker> penguin42: yeah...
<matrixblue_> gaelfx: try setting a static IP address, or if you're using wireless connect via ethernet for a moment
<penguin42> jonaskoelker: I've not tried setting that up on root
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (beta) discussion channel | Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED. It will most certainly break your system. Jaunty Beta CD's are at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ | Kubuntu: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-beta | Please read Beta release notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta. | Join #ubuntu for non 9.04 support | The delay was an April's fool, for those fools who fell for it
<MTecknology> gaelfx: yup...
<jonaskoelker> penguin42: well, I can mount the encrypted volume (which has lvm inside it) on fc10 (live usb)...
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Leon_Nardella: bug #330824
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330824 in linux "Soft lockups (freezes) when deleting files from ext4 partitions on 2.6.28" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330824
<jonaskoelker> penguin42: well...
<jonaskoelker> penguin42: why aren't there any /dev/hd* files? ... I mean, encryption of /dev/sda5 would only be a "problem" if /dev/sda5 exists...
<matrixblue_> jonaskoelker: sda5 is normally for swap
<Leon_Nardella> Le-Chuck_ITA: I had seen that report.. It seems to be something other than what I am experiencing.
<jonaskoelker> matrixblue_: well, sda<whatever>, it's not there :)
<matrixblue_> jonaskoelker: check the partition editor to see what all is on your disk
<penguin42> jonaskoelker: Yeh I don't know why they aren't there - if you cat /proc/partitions what do you see?
<jonaskoelker> I have [/dev/sda5] -> [encryption layer] -> [lvm] -> [root and swap] and then I have /dev/sda1 -> /boot
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Leon_Nardella: perhaps report a new bug, but then double-link the two bugs if they have similarities so that developers will take a look... or ask cwillu what he thinks :)
<gaelfx> matrixblue_: sorry, I had troubles finding my cord
<matrixblue_> yeah I've never come across that
<Leon_Nardella> Le-Chuck_ITA: Yeah.. Already filed a new bug.. There are actually 2 a-little-bit similar bug reports, but I didn't realy know whether I should link them.
<matrixblue_> gaelfx: no prob
<jonaskoelker> matrixblue_: fdisk -l /dev/sda (from fc10) shows /dev/sda 1, 2 and 5.  They have their expected sizes: ~256 meg I think for sda1 == /boot, 53 G for sda2 (extended), 53G for sda5 (on sda2)
<matrixblue_> gaelfx: if it works with the ethernet then you need to check your wireless driver
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Leon_Nardella: then the developers will likely decide
<jonaskoelker> penguin42: cat /proc/partitions says nothing interesting that fdisk -l didn't say
<matrixblue_> jonaskoelker: I'm lost on that one, sorry
<efefppo> How can I tell if I have the prop ati drivers installed?
<jonaskoelker> could it be a badly generated initramfs?  How do I remake it?
<penguin42> jonaskoelker: So do any sd's appear in /proc/partition?
<jonaskoelker> penguin42: yeah, all of them
<jonaskoelker> penguin42: but that's from fc10 liveusb, not busybox
<penguin42> jonaskoelker: Look from the busybox - see if the discs appear in there
<gaelfx> matrixblue_: still getting this in ff:The network link was interrupted while negotiating a connection. Please try again.
<jonaskoelker> penguin42: will do; rebooting...
<jonaskoelker> by the way, it takes a good few minutes to go from bootsplash to boot failure.  Can I somehow hurry that up?
<matrixblue_> gaelfx: try pinging the same address in terminal
<penguin42> jonaskoelker: Oh that's interesting
<penguin42> jonaskoelker: I bet the two are related
<gaelfx> matrixblue_: command?
<matrixblue_> ping www.xxx.com
<penguin42> jonaskoelker: I think if you edit the command line in grub you can take the splash off and see what's happening
<jonaskoelker> penguin42: I can also just press Ctrl-Alt-F1, right?
<jonaskoelker> penguin42: if I do that, it just says "Starting up ...\nLoading, please wait..."
<penguin42> yeh, it shouldn't take that long
<timing> hey i just downloaded the 9.04 alfa iso and burned it
<gaelfx> matrixblue_: reported 4% packet loss over 30s
<timing> it's not booting when i chose that live CD option
<jonaskoelker> timing: don't install it on production system if you use LUKS... or SATA :p
<jonaskoelker> (not sure)
<matrixblue_> gaelfx: Try pinging www.google.com
<timing> jonaskoelker: not going to install it, just want to boot
<jonaskoelker> sure :)
<gaelfx> matrixblue_: yeah, that's what I did
<timing> but that's not even working
<jonaskoelker> /proc/partitions is empty from busybox
<jonaskoelker> :O *empty* ...
<penguin42> jonaskoelker: OK, I'd say that's not your encryption then - nothing to decrypt!
<jonaskoelker> yeah
<penguin42> jonaskoelker: Is it a normal SATA disc? On what sort of controller?
<jonaskoelker> http://pastebin.com/m71c17742
<jonaskoelker> that's my lspci
<jonaskoelker> I think "yes, normal" is the answer
<matrixblue_> gaelfx: you did disconnect from the wireless network right?
<penguin42> yeh normal type of boring stuff
<jonaskoelker> is there some kind of pager or editor in busybox?
<jonaskoelker> I'd like to look at /init
<penguin42> jonaskoelker: You might be right then that it's just your initram screwed up somehow - bit odd though - I mean can you watch the boot if you disable the splash and see it prodding the IDE controller?
<gaelfx> matrixblue_: no, but the eth0 is default
<matrixblue_> gaelfx: disconnect and try again for good measure
<jonaskoelker> penguin42: how do I disable the splash?
<jonaskoelker> I guess delete "quiet" and "splash" from grub cmdline
<penguin42> jonaskoelker: yeh I think so
<jonaskoelker> okay, I'm at "Begin: Waiting for encrypted source device... ..."
<jonaskoelker> I see "Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1"
<jonaskoelker> (and for 2 through 7)
<jonaskoelker> at 1.6008 through 1.60011 seconds into the boot
<penguin42> jonaskoelker: I wonder if it's either not bothered putting the (s)ata modules in or if it's just an ordering issue?
<jonaskoelker> and I get "device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3" at 1.7544
<jonaskoelker> how do I check for this?
<penguin42> jonaskoelker: Not sure; I'd consider seeing if the modules are actually there in /lib/modules/* and if they are try modprobing them
<jonaskoelker> my /proc/modules has some dm_ stuff, crypto_blkcipher, thermal, processor, fan, fbcon, tileblit, font, bitblit, softcursor, fuse and that's about it
<jonaskoelker> that'd be /lib/modules/2.6*/kernel/drivers/ata, right?
<penguin42> jonaskoelker: Something like that - I'd look for an ata_piix module
<jonaskoelker> I have sata_{vsc, via, uli, sx4, svw, sis, sil24, sil, qstor, promise, nv, mv, inic162x}.ko (without spaces)
<jonaskoelker> ata_piix is there
<jonaskoelker> that was just a list of sata*ko
<penguin42> I'd try insmod'ing ata_piix and see if /proc/partitions suddenly gains a drive
<jonaskoelker> the module goes in fine, but no partitions
<penguin42> odd
<jonaskoelker> ATA-6: HTS721060G9aT00, MC3Ia51A, [...]\n ata1.00: 117210240 sectors, multi 16: LBA
<jonaskoelker> it seems like there's a drive
<jonaskoelker> and MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-822S
<jonaskoelker> we get signal :)
<penguin42> cool
<penguin42> so if the modules are all in there it sounds like an ordering screw up?
<jonaskoelker> I don't know
<jonaskoelker> I'm like "ordering?  Of what?  Where?"
<gaelfx1> testing
<jonaskoelker> for the presence of devices?
<gaelfx1> can anyone read this?
<penguin42> gaelfx1: No
<jonaskoelker> gaelfx1: I can :)
<penguin42> jonaskoelker: I'm thinking it's trying to set up the encryption before loading the devices it needs to get to it - there should be something that says load the disc first I would have thought
<jonaskoelker> what is trying to do this?
<jonaskoelker> is it /init?
<jonaskoelker> (that is, the initramfs /init)
<penguin42> not sure - I think the thing that builds the initramfs should set it up
<jonaskoelker> so I should rebuild the initramfs?
<penguin42> jonaskoelker: You could try - if you are lucky it might fix it, but not if there is a bug in the logic which sets it up
<jonaskoelker> how do I rebuild the initramfs?  I guess I reboot into fc10 liveusb; do I need something fancy like rebind-mounting /proc in /mnt/chroot/proc?
<penguin42> hmm that's going to be 'interesting'
<jonaskoelker> sounds like fun :D
<penguin42> probably dev as well - I wonder what else?
<jonaskoelker> like burning a CD from a liveCD distro
 * penguin42 hates initramfs with a passion - they're always a pita to debug
<fenn_> Hi - I am thinking of taking the plunge into Jaunty - anyone run it on a t60 laptop?
<jonaskoelker> fenn_: I installed it on t43p
<jonaskoelker> fenn_: first X wouldn't start, now it won't boot
<jtheuer> fenn_: Its running on a t61 more ore less gine
<jtheuer> fine
<jtheuer> Just the nvidia driver sucks a bit....
<jonaskoelker> I might have botched the upgrade process, though
<fenn_> should I try a boot-from-cd or boot-from-pen-drive first ?
<fenn_> Or just upgrade from the CD
<fenn_> ?
<hil> fenn_: testing live cd or stick first is always a good idea
<jtheuer> fenn_: I just started this upgrade program directly from my running systen
<danbeck> New updates today!  Let's see if compiz finally doesn't suck on my Dell Mini 9.
<danbeck> Negative, still a pile of horse crap.  /cry
<jonaskoelker> hey... it just strikes me I'm running the old initrd... maybe that's the problem?
<penguin42> well it can't help
<jonaskoelker> well, let's see
 * jonaskoelker sings "shake that booty--- shake that re-booty"
<jonaskoelker> yay, I get a different error
<jonaskoelker> FATAL: Error running install command for fuse
<jonaskoelker> and a lot faster ALERT!, now saying "/dev/mapper/bianca-root does not exist. Dropping to a shell"
<jonaskoelker> and /dev/disk/by-uuid/ is there
<jonaskoelker> and /dev/sd* are there
<jonaskoelker> let me try again; I *did* press C-M-F1 a little early
<penguin42> what fuse stuff has it got?
<jonaskoelker> dunno
<jonaskoelker> but /proc/modules lists fuse
<BluesKaj> jonaskoelker, install fuse-utils
<jonaskoelker> wait, no; /proc/modules doesn't list fuse
<jonaskoelker> I think the old initrd had fuse
<penguin42> seems a bit excessive for an initrd
<jonaskoelker> but hey, I can cryptsetup luskOpen /dev/sda5, lvm lvchange -ay /dev/bianca/root and mount /dev/bianca/root /mnt
<jonaskoelker> so I think I just got less broken
<penguin42> now if you can just persuade it to do that for you
<jonaskoelker> yeah
<BluesKaj> sudo ls -l  /proc/modules
<jonaskoelker> BluesKaj: there's sudo in busybox?
<BluesKaj> you'll see that it's root all the way
<BluesKaj> terminal
<fenn_> you are in a maze of twisty passages, all different
<fenn_> how is wifi in Jaunty?
<jonaskoelker> BluesKaj: I installed fuse-utils and rebooted.  I still die waiting for the root device
<jonaskoelker> if I cryptsetup, lvm, mount manually, how can I boot into jaunty?
<penguin42> not sure - what happens if you just ctrl-d at that point?
<FFEMTcJ> Is there any reason if I dont use bluetooth not to remove it? (I dont know if its tied into other things at all)
<jonaskoelker> target file system doesn't have /sbin/init
<jonaskoelker> I think whatever's saying that is seeing the "old" /-mount
<penguin42> I'm not sure how the swap over happens
<jonaskoelker> maybe the end of (busybox)/init says that?
<jonaskoelker> fun times
<cwillu> Leon_Nardella, ext4 currently is seeing an issue where rm'ing causes temporary hangs and/or hard lockups.  make clean and rm -rf both are exactly the sort of thing that trigger it :)
<cwillu> bah
<torkel_> I've recently upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 (new install) and h
<fenn_> jonaskoelker: you could burn a custom grub rescue CD (or even floppy)
<torkel_> I've recently upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 (new install) and are having big problems with the new xorg display architecture or something. If I enable uxa acceleration it's so unstable that it's practically unusable, without uxa the performance is much lower than I had on 8.10. Is  there some way I can set up xorg to replicate the settings in 8.10? im on a macbook v1.1 with intel gma graphics adapter
<cwillu> torkel_, there are known issues with intel right now, fixing are being worked on
<cwillu> for what it's worth, the release notes _did_ say that intel had major issues and that holding off was recommended :p
<fenn_> how big a pen drive would I need to make a bootable Jaunty pen
<fenn_> ?
<cwillu> torkel_, bug #303011
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303011 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945] 2.5.1 driver poor performance" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303011
<cwillu> fenn_, a gig or so, maybe less
<torkel_> cwillu: hehe, ok thanks. I'm well aware of issues running alpha/beta software, just wondering if there is some temporary solution to get back the 8.10 performance :)
<fenn_> so it doesn't fit on a CD?
<fenn_> torkel_: try renaming your X conf and letting X rebuild it on the next boot
<cwillu> fenn_, re: x, no, that won't help him :p
<cwillu> torkel_, what kernel flavour are you running?
<torkel_> cwillu: generic
<torkel_> i386
<cwillu> torkel_, I've had success with uxa while running the xorg edgers repository (it's linked on that bug), might give that a try
<cwillu> torkel_, I think there's a patch in the works to work around the exa slowness
<torkel_> cwillu: uxa works "ok", but with external monitor on/off it crashes all the time.
<cwillu> torkel_, and running a mainline kernel out of the mainline repository may or may not help
<cwillu> torkel_, by 'success' I mean 'I haven't had a crash I could attribute to it' :p
<torkel_> cwillu: just noticed that /dev/dri/card0 is not writable by mu desktop user, will I get better performance by fixing that?
<cwillu> I've had compiz die and restart once or twice, but nothing that killed the machine
<cwillu> torkel_, that'll should help, what are the current permissions and owner?
<torkel_> just starting gdm with uxa and and external monitor connected freeze to me, and that combined with the ctrl+alt+backspace disabled is... hurting me patience :P
<torkel_> cwillu: root/video, 660
<cwillu> torkel_, you should already be a member of video though
<cwillu> torkel_, verify that /var/log/xorg.0.log actually complains about being unable to open it due to permissions
<torkel_> cwillu: no complaints in the log, brb i'll restart this x session
<thm> hi! is there a way of putting the 9.04 beta usb image on an usb stick without wiping the stick's data?
<cwillu> thm, -> #ubuntu, and pretend that you're asking about doing the same with 8.10 :p
<thm> cwillu: max reurcsion limit reached.................boom.
<torkel_> cwillu: exa acceleration is the default one when not specifying other AccelMethods ?
<cwillu> torkel_, believe so, yes
<cwillu> torkel_, again, xorg.log will tell you what's being used (just search for uxa vs xaa vs exa)
<cwillu> thm, mailing list is probably a better place to get a good answer to an in-depth question :)
<cwillu> thm, and switch to a tail-recursive language, those recursion limits are pointless :p
<thm> lol
 * cwillu suggests stackless python or pypy
<nperry> Can't seem to get synergy to work in 9.04. Whenever i go to move over to my netbook the mouse goes to the top left hand corner..
<nperry> Could be new xorg?
<Machtin> yo guys, how to turn off that kubuntu-loading-bar?
<Machtin> i want to see the messages and so on.. because when i boot, i have to enter my password, which is shown as "****.." and when i switch to ctrl+alt+f1, i can read my password unencrypted.
<Machtin> which i don't like at all.
<Machtin> because it also auto-switches to ctrl+alt+f1, since i messed something up with my encrypted /tmp, i think
<hil> nperry: synergy works fine here, but is already a bug filed for your problem. Saw that few days ago.
<ati555> Hi
<ati555> Can Some 1 Help me ... ?
<hil> ati555: just ask
<ati555> hil:  k
<cwillu> ati555, and no, if you install jaunty on a machine that you need to be working :p
<ati555> i wnt a a proper driver for my vga , radeon HD 2600
<ati555> cwillu:  lol
<ati555> i have this prob in all distros :S
<ati555> i think the answer is here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<ati555> but this is so hard 4 me cuze i am kinda n00b
<cwillu> ati555, search bugs.launchpad.net for bugs relating to that card
<cwillu> errr
<nperry> hil, I saw it aswell, Now cant seem to find it again..
<dan457> I gave up on ati for now.  I'm sure it'll be fixed by the release, if last year is any indication....
<ati555> cwillu:k
<nperry> hil, Are you using quiksynergy?
<hil> nperry: no
<cwillu> ati555, afaik, ati is behind in getting their driver available for the new xorg release.  I have no idea if the radeon (i.e., the open source driver) or radeonhd will do anything for you
<nperry> That's why then :D
<ati555> cwillu:  i have't tried the open source one
<ati555> and i am lost in this page
<ati555> 2D modesetting only : HD 3xxx / R600 based cards
<ati555> HD 4xxx / R700 based cards
<ati555> Accelerated 3D support (r300, r400 and r500 series)
<cwillu> ati555, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/279762
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279762 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "[R600 HD 2600] R600/R700 does not support composite - "Desktop effects could not be enabled"" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<ati555> and i am RV630
<cwillu> ati555, there's very little relevant documentation for jaunty yet, because it hasn't been released yet.  Unfortunately, you can't assume that any particular page (even on ubuntu.com) will be relevant yet
<ati555> cwillu:  i have tried kubuntu 8.10 too
<cwillu> ati555, go read that page I just linked though (generally, launchpad has up to date information)
<ati555> same prob
<cwillu> ati555, kubuntu is identical to ubuntu as far as drivers are concerned
<ati555> ubunbtu , opensuse , fedora all wont work :S
<cwillu> stop talking, and read the link I posted :p
<ati555> lol ok :D
<cwillu> it might actually help
<ati555> i hope so
 * cwillu cheers, his bisect is almost done!
<Sqyber> how can i install graphics card drivers to my kubuntu 9.04 beta ?
<cwillu> Sqyber, gotta give us more information than that
<Sqyber> what information you want ?
<hil> nperry: it is bug #321444
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321444 in xserver-xorg-input-mouse "cursor with synergyc client is stuck in upper left corner" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321444
<Sqyber> the orginal way (popup at taskbar ) doesnt work
<cwillu> Sqyber, have you read the release notes?
<ati555> cwillu: thx 4 page but it's not useful
<Sqyber> no
<cwillu> ati555, then you're probably out of luck until ati releases a driver
<cwillu> Sqyber, you should probably read the release notes :(
<ati555> every time i download driver from system>hardware drivers after installing n restart it gives me a blank screen :S
<ati555> cwillu:  it's not new nor old vga
<ati555> 2006 -> 2007
<cwillu> ati555, yes, because ati's driver doesn't work with xorg 1.6 yet afaik
<funkyHat> Discovered a problem with pulseaudio. I logged out and back in again and nothing could connect to it, although it was still running
<ati555> cwillu: omg so wt i have to do nw
<cwillu> Sqyber, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta#Known%20issues <- relevant section
<Sqyber> thanks
<cwillu> ati555, that card should work under 8.10, with the proprietary driver.  Consider re-installing 8.10, and then seeking support in #ubuntu
<cwillu> ati555, note, you _don't_ want to download the driver directly from ati
<funkyHat> *not sure if I mean still, I don't know whether it was left running from the previous session, or just didn't start up correctly
<kady> Hallo
<kady> KDM stopped working
<kady> or to be more specific
<kady> When you login it doesn't seem to start X
<Le-Chuck_ITA> anyone knows how to convince kile (jaunty) to complete my own macro that I defined in the project? I am sure it used to do that!
 * cwillu apologizes for his shortness, he just had a root canal done and is rather bitter about it :p
<Machtin> kady: so you login in a shell?
<ati555> cwillu: can i ask about something else :D ?
<Machtin> not via graphical surface?
<cwillu> ati555, sure :)
<kady> "login"
<cwillu> kady, did you just upgrade/install the beta?
<kady> It drops me to a login shell
<kady> UPgrades
<ati555> cwillu:  how to remove quite splash from boot alwayz
<kady> upgraded
<cwillu> kady, did you read the release notes first?  there are a few big known video problems right now
<ati555> cuze it gives me a blank screen
<nperry> hil, Are you synergy with two desktop?
<kady> cwillu: there are release notes per upgrade ?
<nperry> using **
<kady> cwillu: Where?
<Machtin> still: how do i disable that kubuntu logo with the loading bar while booting? i want to see the messages, not that picture
<cwillu> ati555, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, search for the section '# defoptions=...', remove splash, and do an update-grub
<cwillu> kady, sorry, I meant, did you just upgrade from intrepid?
<kady> Oh no
<kady> A while back
<cwillu> okay :)
<kady> where are the notes that you are talking about?
<cwillu> there are releases notes for each alpha and beta which might have relevant info
<ati555> cwillu:  Warning: unknown mime-type for "/boot/grub/menu.lst" -- using "application/octet-stream"
<cwillu> kady, the link is in the channel topic
<cwillu> ati555, use a real editor :p
<ati555> real :D ?
<kady> now to figure out ho w to pipe that into w3m :-)
<cwillu> vim or something :p
<kady> ati555: emacs
<ati555> u mean press "e" when booting
<ati555> kady:  where is that :D ?
<ati555> i am n00b :(
<cwillu> ati555, no, I mean 'sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst/ :p
<kady> ati555: interwebs!
<ati555> aha ok :D
<cwillu> kady, what video chipset?
<kady> SIS
<kady> hold on
<cwillu> kady, install pastebinit if you haven't already, and then run pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ati555> cwillu:  The program 'vim' can be found in the following packages:
<ati555>  * vim
<ati555>  * vim-gnome
<ati555>  * vim-tiny
<ati555>  * vim-gtk
<ati555>  * vim-nox
<cwillu> no, _don't_ do that
<kady> SIS760
<cwillu> ati555, just use a text editor
<ati555> cwillu:  sorry about my n00by question
<topyli> ati555: don't take me wrong, but maybe you should not be running a system that is known to be broken
<hil> nperry: server on vista, 1x jaunty dualscreen desktop, 1x intrepid desktop, 1x jaunty notebook und 1, intrepid eeepc ;)
<ati555> topyli: broken oO
 * cwillu huggles hil for having the good sense not to run jaunty on his only machine :
<cwillu> :)
<kady> ati555: I would honestly think that unless you are very willing to learn not knowing text editors is a good sign you should not be on jackalope as it is now
<cwillu> well, even if you are very willing to learn, getting experience working with a stable release will make you far more productive and useful :)
<topyli> ati555: ubuntu systems are always broken, or can break at any time, until they are released as stable
<ati555> :S
<kady> Seriusly it takes good knowledge of text editors just to use linux when it works
<ati555> topyli:  that's right
<hil>  cwillu: yeah, work needs to be done also ;) jaunty is toy for now ;)
<topyli> ati555: beta really means beta. it's not gmail
<ati555> kady: thx for ur care and i am tryin to learn
<kady> ati555: having said that if you are willing to learn and be without a computer for a week or two Jaunty may be baptism in fire
<ati555> topyli:  lol i tried 8.10 have same problem too
<ati555> kady:  :D
<topyli> ati555: oh that's different then
<kady> cwillu: Was the don't do it aimed at me?
<cwillu> intel:  broken for many people.  ati:  broken for many people.  ext4:  broken for many people.... :p
<cwillu> kady, oh, no, not you, sorry :p
<ati555> :D
<cwillu> kady, pastebinit, and then pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log :p
<topyli> cwillu: i don't have ati stuff, thank heavens, but yes intel and ext4 are both broken :)
<ati555> i missed windows vista :D
<ati555> it wz so good
<ati555> everything is easy
<ati555> but oh god i dun have enough money to buy windows :(
<nperry> hil,  Thats odd as it does seem to be the clients with touchpads are failing :/
<kady> cwillu: http://pastebin.com/f40f8be36
<topyli> ati555: running unstable linux systems will certainly not make it better
<ati555> i spent about a week every day i try and alot of distros
<kady> ati555: This is easy as well. just a very different easy
<kady> YOu spent a week every day o_O
<ati555> topyli: i've tried all openSUSE , Fedora , ubuntu 8.10 , kubuntu 8.10 , mint kde
<kady> I need your time managmement skills
<cwillu> kady, nothing looks wrong there.  pastebinit /var/log/messages
<kady> I'll trade you for LInux knowledge :)
<ati555> kady:  lol ops
<topyli> ati555: sounds like you have some hardware that linux just doesn't like
<ati555> *spent a week "and" every day ...
<kady> http://pastebin.com/f560a49e2
<topyli> ati555: changing linux distributions doesn't help if the kernel is broken on some exotic/proprietary/broken hardware
<kady> topyli: liked it just fine (aside from no composite) till this week
<ati555> topyli: i have cor2duo E8400 @ 3.0 Cache 6MB , Asus P5Q , 4GB of rams kingston , 320 W.D , ATI HD 2600
<kady> topyli: oh wait. thought you were talking to me :)
<ati555> topyli: yea that's right
<kady> ati555: do a search on the MB
<ati555> how can i get 2D modesetting only ?
<kady> that's the only thing i can think of that might throw up issues
<ati555> kady: i spent hourz 4 searchin maybe got something
<cwillu> kady, nothing weird there either
<kady> ati555: oh good. what did you get
<kady> cwillu: want ~/.xsession-errors ?
<ati555> kady:  delete "quiet" and "splash"
<cwillu> kady, x isn't firing up though you said?
<cwillu> kady, (he wanted to disable the splash screen)
<kady> cwillu: it is
<kady> I'm in X now
<cwillu> ati555, seriously, you should get 8.10 running, it should be straightforward to get that card to run
<cwillu> kady, sorry, back up a step, what was the problem you were having again?
<ati555> cwillu: maybe i will do this after and try the delere splash and quite part
<kady> cwillu: as in X& export DISPLAY=:0.0
<cwillu> ati555, but trying to get it running on 9.04, while 9.04 is known to have broken things, and while you're still fairly inexperienced, that's just asking for far too much confusion :p
<ati555> cwillu:  lol yea :(
<kady> Whne KDM comes up I login and then it flickers and dumps me back to the login on the console
<kady> KDM doesn't restart
<kady> X doesn't come up
<cwillu> ooh, k
<kady> I ran X by itself and it works
<ati555> be right back
<cwillu> (x is up if you see the login screen, but ya)
<kady>  I ran a xterm in tehre and ran start KDE and taht works
<cwillu> kady, ya, pastebin xsessionerrors
<kady> http://pastebin.com/f49029861
* ikonia changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (beta) discussion channel | Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED. Before using ask yourself can I deal with the issues, can I deal with losing data asit will most certainly break your system. Jaunty Beta CD's are at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ | Kubuntu: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-beta. | Join #ubuntu forvnon 9.04 support | The delay was an April's fool, for those fools whovfell for i
* ikonia changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (beta) discussion channel | Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED. Before using ask yourself can I deal with the issues, can I deal with losing data asit will most certainly break your system. Jaunty Beta CD's are at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ | Kubuntu: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-beta. | Join #ubuntu for non 9.04 support | The delay was an April's fool, for those fools who fell for i
<vonkleist> http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.2.2.php  <--- hahaha... Now I know where that kde 4.2.2 came from...
<LjL> ikonia: just scrap the delay thing, meh
<ikonia> ok
<cwillu> ikonia, unfortunately, by the time they see the irc topic, they're already in trouble, that's why they're here in the first place :(
* ikonia changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (beta) discussion channel | Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED. Before using ask yourself can I deal with the issues, can I deal with losing data asit will most certainly break your system. Jaunty Beta CD's are at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ | Kubuntu: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-beta. | Join #ubuntu for non 9.04 support |
<nperry> Heh!
<rocky> wow, skype and pidgin are crashing like crazy on my netbook running jaunty+netbook-remix
<cwillu> kady, how does this happen? "/etc/X11/Xsession: line 67: /dev/null: Permission denied"
<kady> cwillu: good question that's what happened this morning
<kady> oh it might have been looking for /proc
<kady> I didn't have one this morning
<cwillu> ah, k
<cwillu> kady, sorry, I'm really not sure how to interpret that file,
<cwillu> not a kde guy :p
<penguin42> cwillu: Ooh I've heard of other people have that
<cwillu> kady, might try making a new user and seeing if they can login though
<kady> penguin42: what was the proposed solution ?
<penguin42> cwillu: Can you do an ls -l /dev/null
<cwillu> kady, ^^^
<kady> yes
<cwillu> paste the line
<kady> crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 2009-04-02 02:27 /dev/null
<penguin42> oh that looks OK
<kady> character device
<kady> looks normal
<penguin42> kady: So the thing is I've seen multiple people saying their /dev/null is created with rw only by root
<kady> ah
<kady> but isn't X started by root anyway?
<kady> so why would that be an issue?
<penguin42> only the server itself
<cwillu> kady, yes, but x is starting fine, it's something in the session breaking it
<cwillu> which happens under your login
<kady> cwillu: ah hmm
<cwillu> kady, try making a new user, and login
<penguin42> kady: Now you managed to start it, if you kill off X, restart kdm can you login OK?
<kady> Nope
<kady> I can start X
<kady> and then start my session
<kady> and it works
<penguin42> hmm
<cwillu> kady, but then can you close x, and restart kdm?
<kady> but if I go through KDM and run the whole xinit startkde kdeinit route it dies
<penguin42> kady: Login on another console, quit X and restart kdm and then ctrl-alt-f2 and ls -l the /dev/null?
<kady> yeah let me do that now
<kady> penguin42: ok I'll try that
<kady> brb
<EvilAIM> I'm going to be installing the beta tonight, should be interesting.
<penguin42> EvilAIM: It's not too bad - still a few rough edges
<penguin42> normal problems of X and audio
<kady_> penguin42: looks the same
<kady> shuld I try and login ?
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> I'm not sure how you get a permission problem with rw-rw-rw
<kady> throws me to TTY1
<kady> and X is dead
<kady> as expected
<kady> kdm is running
<penguin42> and just do that ls -l again -  and has it put another moan about /dev/null in the log?
<kady> penguin42: no I think that the /dev/null came from this morning when I had no /proc
<penguin42> kady: Bah!
<kady> so it was looking for the /proc redirect to log and couldn't find it so it went to /dev (which if course I didn't have)
<kady> penguin42: look at the pastebin that I have there are quite a few more errors in there to pick through :)
<penguin42> kady: Problem is it's pretty normal for there to be a load of errors in the .xsession-errors - no one seems to take care to make it clean
<kady> Yeah I noticed
<penguin42> kady: If you can start kde by hand then I think the thing to do is to compare the log for a bad startup and the one that works
<kady> I am ignoring ones like the font or QPixmap painting onto a null bitmap
<kady> ah hmm
<kady> cwillu: Can you give me back the last pastebin I gave you?
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I upgraded to jaunty.  When I startx, I get a static image of white/green/brown/black bars, wrapping around the horizontal edges of the screen
<jonaskoelker> What's up?  How do I fix this?
<kady> penguin42: Oh right new user :)
<jonaskoelker> I can't C-M-F1 out of X when it happens, but mplayer running inside screen still plays sound
<kady> penguin42: nope dies for new user as well :(
<jonaskoelker> ... so it's probably not a hung kernel; maybe a hung X.  Right?
<kady> jonaskoelker: how much CPU is X using ?
<jonaskoelker> dunno, let's see if I can ssh into my dead box
<kady> if it's a hung X you mot likely can
<kady> ssh fts!
<jonaskoelker> kady: about 0.0%
<jonaskoelker> (yeah... the kernel can still task switch...)
<giaco> hello
<penguin42> kady: Not really sure what to suggest I'm afraid
<kady> jonaskoelker: can you restart X ?
<kady> penguin42: nice nick I just got it
<jonaskoelker> this is interesting: "/usr/bin/X11/X: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so: undefined symbol: atiddxAbiDixLookupPrivate"
<jonaskoelker> it appears X isn't even running
<jonaskoelker> when I "chvt 2" from the ssh connection, the screwed-up display changes a little, but I don't return to vt 2
<jonaskoelker> (`ps -Fe | grep X` returns no lines
<giaco> I've got some time to fight my xorg super hunger, I need help to find out which component of my system is actually the guilty one.
<penguin42> jonaskoelker: look in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ikonia> jonaskoelker: it wont run with a symbol error
<kady> penguin42: Ok interesting note. The new user gets .bash profile and rc files but no xsession-errors
<cwillu> kady, http://pastebin.com/f49029861
<penguin42> odd
<ikonia> jonaskoelker: it's basiclly saying it can't load the xorg library for dri
<jonaskoelker> (EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM
<penguin42> jonaskoelker: Not normally fatal I don't think - 3D probably wouldn't work
<giaco> xorg is always > 40% of cpu occupation, how can I trace back the responsible?
<kady> giaco: probably compositing and all the apps you are running plus X tax
<giaco> kady, I've no compositing enabled, I'm using plain xfce, moreover I've a clean desktop + xchat running
<giaco> I'm going to clone one by one all the applications
<jonaskoelker> here's my xorg log: http://rafb.net/p/DzIkac74.html
<jonaskoelker> fwiw
<bjsnider> giaco, what graphics driver isthis?
<giaco> bjsnider, intel
<giaco> bjsnider, OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM GEM 20090114 x86/MMX/SSE2
<jonaskoelker> so... what do I do about it?
<giaco> (==) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration
<giaco> (II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)
<bjsnider> theintel driver is probably going to be a lot better in the next few weeks than it is now
<giaco> bjsnider, that's a very good news, probably I should wait instead of trying to repair it now. the problem is that is a kind of difficult to work in this state, so what I'm looking for is a workaround, not a solution, just for the next days
<bjsnider> giaco, you chose to use an unstable distro instead of intrepid
<giaco> I've disabled the composite extension, I'm going to restart X, I'll back in a minute
<giaco> bjsnider, we all have done it, inside this channel :-) I'm not complaining about the current working state, I'm testing like you
<giaco> brb
<kady> giaco: vesa ?
<giaco_> kady, do you mean driver: vesa inside xorg.conf?
<giaco_> I haven't tried it
<kady> try :)
<giaco_> rebooting X :-)
<giaco_> kady, whoa :-D horrible resolution
<kady> giaco_: does it work :-P
<giaco_> kady, it's faster, but still not normal
<kady> workarounds don't have to be normal they just have to work while going around
<giaco_> absolutely right
<giaco_> if only I could resize the monitor to a normal aspect ratio
<giaco_> vesa brought a 4:3 resolution on my 16:9 monitor
<kady> get to editing Xorg.conf :)
<kady> or xrandr
<kady> that's probably the fastest way
<giaco_> the problem is that according to xorg I'm already using 1024x768
<Ienorand> I'm using an alias "get" for "sudo apt-get install", but tab-completion doesn't work, ideas?
<kady> giaco_: ignore that what does xrandr say ?
<kady> Ienorand: Write the auto complete code ?
<giaco_> $ xrandr --size 1024x768
<giaco_> $ xrandr --size 1280x720
<giaco_> Size 1280x720 not found in available modes
<Tekno> try --output something --mode 1024x768
<Tekno> output can be VGA etc
<Tekno> or DVI
<giaco_> it doesn't do anything
<giaco_> $ xrandr --output VGA --mode 1024x768
<giaco_> $ xrandr --output DVI --mode 1024x768
<jonaskoelker> meh, if I use the vesa driver in my xorg.conf, I still get a screwed up display, but this time the bars are thicker and chunkier
<jonaskoelker> :\
<jonaskoelker> oh well, the boot failure has magically gone away
<bjsnider> i wonder if the beloved intel driver is working for anybody right now
<giaco_> working but slow and choppy
<penguin42> bjsnider: Ish
<penguin42> bad on video (quite slow), occasional X crashes and quite a bit of corruption in KDE (I mainly use Gnome)
<amon__> my intel driver works quite well
<Ienorand> kady: Do you know where I could find any guides for the autocompletion code (have  done some ogling...)
<amon__> but i installed some updates and now i fear the restart
<kady> Ienorand: look in /etc/bash_completion
<ghindo> Does anybody know what changes came with the kernel update today?
<penguin42> isn't it in the changelog?
<bjsnider> i read the changelog. it was nothing too earth-shattering
<ghindo> Where's the changelog?
<nemo> open source virus
<nemo> http://agentxs.livejournal.com/11622.html
<nemo> :D
<penguin42> Has anyone else noticed an increase in dropped characters from typing - or is it that just my typing getting worse?
<luminoso> hello. any easy way to install realplayer? adding software sources maybe?
<kady> !real
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
 * giaco_ is restarting X
<bjsnider> luminoso, does anyone still use that garbage?
<luminoso> there is any other program that reas rmbv?
<luminoso> *rmvb
<Carutsu> damn spell checking in OOo is not working even tough it seems I have the propoer packages installed and the language is properly selected in OOo!
<jonaskoelker> hmm...
<bjsnider> luminoso, ffmpeg
<jonaskoelker> this is interesting
<jonaskoelker> the reboot splash works fine, even though x is fucked
<jonaskoelker> sorry, s/fucked/made love to/
<luminoso> bjsnider, dragon player?
<bjsnider> watch your language. i'll wash your mouth out with hydrochloric acid
<jonaskoelker> bjsnider: gotcha
<jonaskoelker> is "made love to" acceptable?
<bjsnider> no
<jonaskoelker> screwed?
<bjsnider> screwed, pooched, borked
<jonaskoelker> I see
<jonaskoelker> why no love for making love?
<bjsnider> functioning at less than optimal efficiency
<jonaskoelker> FALTOE
<jonaskoelker> ?
<bjsnider> eg. the intel graphics driver
<bjsnider> or the screenplay for star wars episode 2
<jonaskoelker> fuctioning undesirably, continuously for killer extended durations
<jonaskoelker> :p
<bjsnider> functioning undesirably works for me
<jonaskoelker> so if it's made to function undesirably, it's beed "fu'ed up"?
<bjsnider> effed up, yes
<jonaskoelker> oh well, enough about how to express the brokenness of my system, and more about how to unfu my box
<jonaskoelker> let's see if the `xfix' recovery mode thingy can do something useful
<Carutsu> !spell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spell
<Carutsu> !aspell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aspell
<Carutsu> !OpenOffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<jonaskoelker> nope, still screwed...
<jonaskoelker> although the bars just flashed on for a brief while, then my monitor went black
<jonaskoelker> hey... it works
<jonaskoelker> woo
<jonaskoelker> everyone who helped me: thanks a lot :)
 * bluefoxicy bets jaunty is being delayed for Firefox 3.5 ... which is quite awesome.
<bjsnider> jaunty isn't being delayed
<frybye> Hi - please remind me how to stop the repeated requests to enter the keyring password???
<nemo> type in the right password?
<dan457> Use a blank password?
<MrKeuner> can't you disable that? which I would not choose to do anyways
<frybye> nemo - you missunderstand me - when oppening certainly apps it asks me - I know there is a way to disable/quieten it - just forgot how to do it?
<nemo> frybye: System->Preferences->Encryption and Keyrings
<nemo> I think
<nemo> hm
<nemo> no. that's not right
<penguin42> hmph tracker indexing is eating 100% cpu even though it's disabled
<nemo> that's my GPG info :(
<nemo> huh. I thought there was a keyring manager gui
<MrKeuner> is tracker better in 2.26?
<nemo> MrKeuner: well. it sucked up 100% of my CPU, for one day
<nemo> MrKeuner: on an almost empty evolution mail spool.
<nemo> killed it, wiped tracker directory... 2 days later was repeating this
<zhurai> hmm
<nemo> so I turned it off
<penguin42> nemo: I've got the damn thing turned off it's still eating 100% cpu
<frybye> nemo - at that locaion on the gui I only seem to se reference to encryption and nothing about keyrings?
<nemo> frybye: yeah. wasn't what I thought it was
<frybye> sorry.. just read further now..
<nemo> meh. not finding it. thought there was a keyring manager thingy
<zhurai> VMware install notes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/142973/
<zhurai> didn't go too well post install
<frybye> i have found a thing for privaliges.. eh in German Zugrifsberechtigung - is gui but rather complex.. hmmm...+
<frybye> hmm- that does not seem to be it either...
<MrKeuner> how is sleep hibernate stuff? can I expect miracles?
<zhurai> ...why the hell does it open _so many_ apt-checks for?
<frybye> nemo - checking on seahorse ...
<nemo> MrKeuner: miracles like what? :)
<nemo> MrKeuner: my session has always come back ok, although I've gotten some errors in jaunty.
<nemo> MrKeuner: I made sure my swap partition was big enough for my memory, plus hibernate image, plus a couple of gigs of swap.
<nemo> er
<nemo> for memory + regular swap that is
<frybye> nemo: thats it - the key <sorry!> to solving that problem is the command    seahorse
<nemo> since I had 2 gigs of memory, I made 4 gigs of swap.
<nemo> frybye: ahhh. that's the gui
<nemo> frybye: it is in the menus somewhere though. I know I've found it before.
<frybye> and then ones does not have to be a rocket scientist to figure what to do -... ;=)
<MrKeuner> nemo, I have a thinkpad my sleep works OK most of the time. My friend has a vaio and he cannot sleep.
<MrKeuner> that 8.10
<nemo> frybye: Applications->Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys
<nemo> that was it
<nemo> MrKeuner: his swap big enough? I guess there could be some issue with his BIOS
<zhurai> z.z
<MrKeuner> nemo, I thought that was Ubuntu's fault but you may be right, I'll suggest him check for a bios firmware update
<zhurai> zhurai> VMware install notes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/142973/
<zhurai> <zhurai> didn't go too well post install   <--  no desktop shown,  only panels (useable), apt-check opening _a lot_ of windows, nautilus crash
<nemo> MrKeuner: well. just thinking could be an APM/ACPI compatibility issue
<zhurai> >_>
<nemo> MrKeuner: could look his laptop model up, ubuntu has some compatibility pages, and there is linux on laptops
<MrKeuner> nemo, I seldomly find there the specific laptop I am looking for
 * zhurai is totally ignored :|
<zhurai> oh and
<zhurai> computer info
<zhurai> Compaq Presario
<zhurai> C771US Notebook PC
<nemo> zhurai: don't get what your question is
<zhurai> on VMware workstationn 6.5
<zhurai> err
<zhurai> z.z I'm asking what's all the apt-checks for
<zhurai> and why is it crashing (?) nautilius (sp?)
<zhurai> *nautilus
<zhurai> hmp
<zhurai> after I say ok to the crash message
<zhurai> all the other windows of apt-check disappeared
<zhurai> ...and then the computer  (VM) goes uber slow
<Ienorand> zhurai: Try unmounting the iso of the vm
<Ienorand> zhurai: Or run "sudo apt-get remove libbrasero-media0"
<zhurai_> ok...weird
<zhurai_> just weird
<zhurai_> ...
<zhurai_> <Ienorand> zhurai: Try unmounting the iso of the vm <-- it is unmounted
<zhurai_> another thing.... after it showed the crash message
<zhurai_> well
<zhurai_> VMware was grabbing my mouse
<zhurai_> and then VMware crashed
<zhurai_> making it I couldn't switch to another tty to kill it >_<
<zhurai_> I hope that those errors doesn't happen when I try to install it on my real computer....
<zhurai_> ...
<dan457> Unlikely
<zhurai_> O_o my old connection didn't die -_-
<zhurai_> ^ kay
<Ienorand> zhurai_: Is that a livecd you're using or an installed system?
<zhurai_> <Ienorand> zhurai_: Is that a livecd you're using or an installed system? <-- I ran VMware, made new VM, used the desktop beta live CD on it, installed it (no errors), then restarted, unmounted iso, then that happened
<zhurai_> ...and I'm hella lagging
<zhurai_> z.z
<Halow> 0
<Ienorand> zhurai_: Hmm, do you have the "nautilus show_desktop" value in gconf  set to false?
<zhurai_> no idea z.z
<zhurai_> it didn't let me -do- anything
<zhurai_> ...and I'm going to have to reinstall, cause if I run it again, it's going to crash VMware again O_o
<Ienorand> zhurai_: can you use alt-F2 and run gnome-terminal?
<zhurai_> like I said earlier, after nautilus crashed, it crashed VMware somehow, and since VMware was holding my keys+mouse, I had to restart the whole computer
<Ienorand> zhurai_: If you want I could send you a reasonably working vmware config file which I've used for jaunty...
<zhurai_> eh, sure.. but I'll still reinstall it (shouldn't take long) once I get home
<Ienorand> zhurai_: Ok
<topyli> hmmm does the inbuilt evolution mail-notification work? for me it does make a sound but doesn't display an icon in the notification area
<burg> hello. do you know if 9.04 will fix the issue with nvidia 8200 chipset?
<Ienorand> burg: what issue?, bug link? symptoms?
<burg> i can not install, it crashes
<Jimi_Neutral> HI all, i just installed 9.04 and everything was fine until i went to log in and got this message http://paste.ubuntu.com/143027/
<aapzak> hmmm that kinda sucks
<Jimi_Neutral> and guess what this is my first time installing linux
<Jimi_Neutral> well second by the first was for work this is for me
<aapzak> I do some major upgrading, switching from ubuntu to kubuntu and vice versa, never had that particular problem
<Jimi_Neutral> i did notice that when it was finished and it said to take disc out and restart a load of error codes popped up on the screen real quick
<burg> 8.10 crashes. as for 8.04 and/or 7.10 , i can install it, but after i install nvidia driver, i can only see black screen
<burg> plus: shut down is giving error in 8.10
<Jimi_Neutral> so is there anything i can do or is it pretty much start all over again
<aapzak> Jimi_Neutral: almost anything can be fixed, but if you're new to this and you don't have any important data, you might want to just reinstall
<Jimi_Neutral> aapzak, i have an xp installation on one of the partitions
<LordKow> and dont use jaunty until it's released if this is your first time using linux.
<Jimi_Neutral> ok i was told to i might as well use it
<LordKow> i will slap whoever told you that
<holdenss> lol
<Jimi_Neutral> hmm ok well that doesnt matter now, i just wanna get this sorted
<burg> so you have no idea. then, the only thing i can do is wait 3 more weeks and then test it myself
<aapzak> LordKow: jaunty beta is pretty good, isn't it? Don't know the installer though
<LordKow> aapzak, um. it's test software. i would never ever never ever ever ever ever recommend it to someone using linux for the first time.
<Jimi_Neutral> so download hardy and start again?
<topyli> Jimi_Neutral: intrepid is current stable
<LordKow> Jimi_Neutral, i would recommend intrepid.
<cwillu> Jimi_Neutral, intrepid probably
<topyli> aapzak: jaunty is broken
<Jimi_Neutral> well i am using intrepid server at work...dont ask, too much to explain, but its not an LTS is it
<LordKow> no but it is still supported.
<cwillu> Jimi_Neutral, whoever told you that you might as well use jaunty "because it's practically released" needs a good slap upside the head :)
<LordKow> just not for as long of time as intrepid. you can keep upgrading to the latest supported version. ie when jaunty comes out you can upgrade from intrepid->jaunty and then keep getting the support.
<Jimi_Neutral> lol ok, so i guess download interpid it is then, im glad i got a fast connection
 * cwillu offers head upside slapping services at low monthly rates
<LordKow> the amount of updates in the last couple of days should be a good indicator of how far away from release-ready jaunty is.
<LordKow> kernel freeze hasn't even occurred yet... if it has then it was only within the last couple of days.
<aapzak> a kernel a day :)
<burg> thanks for help, guys
<aapzak> burg, we did not help you at all, did we?
<aapzak> any jaunty kde users here?
<burg> aapzak: well noticed
<aapzak> I keep on installing it, but after a short while I find myself removing it, I used to be a genuine kde fanboy ... whats going on?
<Jimi_Neutral> thanks guys, downloading....again....now
<aapzak> burg: your question was not really clear to me, and you're discussing < 9.04 ubuntu I guess
<aapzak> burg: this is the 9.04 channel atm
<ghindo> aapzak: KDE4 came along?
 * ghindo shrugs
<aapzak> :D
<aapzak> I'm very sorry to say that I'm removing kde again :(
<burg> aapzak: yeah, that`s why i asked if i can install 9.04 on a pc with nvidia 8200 chipset or there will still be compatibility issues
<aapzak> burg: ah! I jumped in after that :)
<macsim> hi, am I the only one who can't play .m3u files in rythmbox ?
<burg> aapzak: well, do you have any idea?
<aapzak> burg: I'm sorry
<MTecknology> !76 is <reply>System 76 offers some free material such as flyers and stickers. http://knowledge76.com/index.php/76er_Program
<zhurai> Ienorand> zhurai_: If you want I could send you a reasonably working vmware config file which I've used for jaunty...    <-- sure, if you are there still, I had to go to the next class
<Ienorand> burg: are you seeing this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/342926 by any chance? (how much memory do you have, what version 32/64bit?)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342926 in linux "No PCI IOMEM space available below 4GB" [Medium,In progress]
<aapzak> burg: is there a report on 8200 not being compatible?
<zhurai> >.>>
<zhurai> ff
<aapzak> there was a similar remark on the intel chipset I'm using, thatone seems to be working fine, I just tried it
<burg> i tried to install and failed. and i googled and find out from forums that many people with my chipset got the same problem
<aapzak> I wonder how they fix that before the release
<Ienorand> Whoever asked for the config file (can't find nickname): http://www.mibbit.com/up/KxPUyXIF.vmx You will have to manually create the empty disk file to accompany it, and set CD mount...
<Jaymac> are there any issues with the partition resizer in the  beta cd?
<Jaymac> a quick google didn't locate any... but this is the 3rd time i've attempted to install on a new laptop in a dual bootup setup and the partition resizer hasn't moved from 0% in the last 20 minutes
<Jaymac> never mind it just jumped to 100%
<benste> did someone manage to get skype working again?
<benste> mine goes up to nearly 100% cpu on testcall and auto smalls the record volume
<Halow> benste: The only way I ever get Skype to behave well is to use it with pasuspender. It refuses to play nicely with pulseaudio after a few minutes for me.
<benste> Halow it worked fine with pulse and 8.10 but how can I use this pasuspender - and what is that?
<Halow> benste: For me it was funny in the beginning of the Intrepid cycle, started working, worked OK in most of alpha and now doesn't. But when I launch Skype I run it in terminal as "pasuspender skype". That will pause pulseaudio until you close Skype (or the terminal).
<[MindVirus]> Hi. I am not getting direct rendering on an Intel 945GME. Any suggestions?
<benste> halow, thanks for the idea but that's no solution for me cause I'm running skype and otther apps all the time ;-)
<benste> ok I'll come back tomorrow
<Halow> Heh. Usually the same for me too. Been trying to talk people into using Ekiga forever now, which doesn't give me those problems. =/
<[MindVirus]> Any suggestions?
<topyli> [MindVirus]: intel drivers are funky right now
<[MindVirus]> topyli, yeah?
<topyli> yeah
<Halow> [MindVirus]: It did work for me with UXA... for a while. Then didn't.
<[MindVirus]> UXA?
<[MindVirus]> topyli, when will they be unfunky?
<topyli> who knows! :)
<[MindVirus]> When is the "funk" status going to be dropped?
<[MindVirus]> I see.
<[MindVirus]> Halow, how do I use this mystical UXA?
<Halow> [MindVirus]: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6668996
<topyli> [MindVirus]: fix it :)
<[MindVirus]> I've never done driver dev.
<[MindVirus]> I'd be happy to help if I could.
<Halow> It started crashing X randomly, so I quit using it. Had to get a new card for dual monitors, so I haven't been keeping up with it.
<[MindVirus]> What is UXA?
<marlun> Why does the php5 package depend on libapache2-mod-php5? What if I don't want to use apache isn't it very unnecessary?
<cwillu> marlun, php5 is a metapackage. What are you planning on deploying against?
<cwillu> (well, not really a meta-package, but it's not the only way of installing php afaik)
<marlun> cwillu: lighttpd
<GSMX> marlun: php5-common ?
<GSMX> oh, that's an example pack :P
<cwillu> marlun, my bad, php5 depends on one of libapache2-mod-php5, libapache2-mod-php5filter or php5-cgi
<cwillu> any one of those will satisfy the dependencies
<[MindVirus]> UXA is not ready.
<[MindVirus]> Definitely not.
<marlun> cwillu: Ah, much better. Added php5-cgi to the aptitude install and it didn't add the apache stuff :) Thanks!
<cwillu> [MindVirus], yes, that's exactly what the beta release notes say
<[MindVirus]> I know.
<cwillu> Jaunty is not released.  Definitely not :p
<[MindVirus]> How do I enable EXA?
<cwillu> having said that, I've found the xorg edgers repository more stable with an intel 945gm in uxa
<cwillu> [MindVirus], uxa isn't enabled by default afaik
<[MindVirus]> I know.
<cwillu> you're running exa if you didn't explicitly change it (although check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to be sure, it'll have references to one or the other
<[MindVirus]> Seems to be EXA.
<[MindVirus]> but everything is tired and slow.
<cwillu> yes, known bug
<[MindVirus]> It doesn't seem like direct rendering.
<cwillu> try uxa :p
<[MindVirus]> I did...
<[MindVirus]> It explodes.
<cwillu> -generic kernel?
<[MindVirus]> No.
<[MindVirus]> Eeepc.
<cwillu> -server?
<cwillu> so, -generic kernel...
<[MindVirus]> I guess.
<cwillu> the UxaTesting page on the wiki might have some useful info listed, and again, I've had success with xorg-edgers, but the eeepc I'm responsible for is out of the province for another month, so I can't do much testing on it yet :(
<cwillu> bug #303011 might have some more useful information too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303011 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945] 2.5.1 driver poor performance" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303011
<cwillu> (you know a bug is encountered often when you've memorized the number :p)
<aapzak> anyone, is /etc/resolv.conf a link or a file?
<cwillu> aapzak, ls -l /etc/resolv.conf will tell you
<boby> ned help
<aapzak> :)
<cwillu> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 2009-01-20 22:49 /etc/resolv.conf -> /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf
<boby> my mic doesn't work in skype but it work in audacity
<boby> I have laptop HP6735b and kubuntu 8.10 upgraded to 9.04
<aapzak> cwillu: great, thanks, mine is a regular file, probably explains why my ppp dns is not being used
<cwillu> heh
<cwillu> boby, did you have to do anything in intrepid to get it to work, or did it just work out of the box with a completely stock configuration?
<[MindVirus]> I'm going through the suggestionss.
<[MindVirus]> *suggestions
<boby> i did't try it while it was 8.10 ver if that is what you ask
<[MindVirus]> Setting the card to 666 didn't help.
<boby> sorry my english is poor
<cwillu> [MindVirus], probably best to read all the comments before you start trying anything
<[MindVirus]> I am.
<cwillu> the permissions on dri, for instance, was fixed already :p
<aapzak> cwillu: that was it, thanks
<boby> I have upgraded my kubuntu with alternate cd
<cwillu> boby, any chance you could get an intrepid cd and test if it worked there?
<cwillu> wait, skype...
<boby> I have interpis dvd
<cwillu> boby, you'll need to look on pulseaudio's site about how to configure skype to use it properly
<boby> interpid
<boby> ok
<eternal_p> good afternoon all..I apparently am running openjdk as my java version, I would rather switch that for the actual sun java, although I am not too sure what to apt-get remove and apt-get install.....
<eternal_p> (64-bit)
<caeroe> hmm seems like an update fixed the freezing gnome panel, i just ran it and restarted, didn't even look  :)
<aapzak> byebye guys, sleep time
<Tumie> is the server beta, fully compactable with a LAMP server ??
<imachine> sup, anyone can't update ekiga?
<imachine> I have it in the updates manager, but it's unchecked, and I can't check it.
<imachine> checkbox it.
<imachine> whatever.
<imachine> ;)
<larsemil> using kubuntu i have a problem with some plasmoids suddenly not working
<spaceBARbarian> spaceBARbarian: in the volume control panel is there a way to bind the volume of one stream to another ?
<cwillu> woot, bisect complete!
<cwillu> take that, ext4-hanging-the-system-bug
<bjsnider> i don't know that there are any ext4 bugs
<cwillu> bjsnider, there are, I can tell you the patch that caused it even :p
<cwillu> bug #330824
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330824 in linux "Soft lockups (freezes) when deleting files from ext4 partitions on 2.6.28" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330824
<bjsnider> yes but why would files be deleted from the root partition?
<cwillu> bjsnider, why would you delete files?  are you really asking that?
<cwillu> it's not files in /
<ghindo> I'm still experiencing the laptop hard drive issue from previous ubuntu releases - the hard drive head parks way too often.  Is anybody else experiencing this?
<cwillu> it's files anywhere in an ext4filesystem
<bjsnider> from home, not from root
<[MindVirus]> Will Intel drivers be ready for the release?
<cwillu> bjsnider, you don't install and remove packages?
<bjsnider> sure i do
<spaceBARbarian> anyone know how i can bind my laptop volume buttons to two separate devices ? for some reason ubuntu has the headphone jack and internal speakers show up on separate devices
<bjsnider> pulseaudio can send audio to two devices at once
<cwillu> spaceBARbarian, set the volume control to pcm out or equivilent, not the particular output device
<spaceBARbarian> cwillu: thanks that worked
<cwillu> UBUNTU: SAUCE: (revert before 2.6.28.y update) [PATCH] ext4: don't use blocks freed but not yet committed in buddy cache init
<cwillu> UBUNTU: SAUCE: (revert before 2.6.28.y update) [PATCH] ext4: Use EXT4_GROUP_INFO_NEED_INIT_BIT during resize
<cwillu> UBUNTU: SAUCE: (revert before 2.6.28.y update) [PATCH] ext4: cleanup mballoc header files
<[MindVirus]> Will Intel drivers be ready for the release?
<cwillu> one of those is the cause
<cwillu> [MindVirus], firm maybe
<[MindVirus]> Maybe?
<cwillu> [MindVirus], you saw the bug report, it's being worked on, what more can I tell you?
<[MindVirus]> Can you link to it again?
<cwillu> launchpad and/or the mailing lists are more authoritative than this channel :p
<cwillu> bug #303011
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303011 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945] 2.5.1 driver poor performance" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303011
<bjsnider> driver poor performance hahaha
<bjsnider> that's a good one
<[MindVirus]> What about my Firefox plugins? They don't seem to work at all.
<[MindVirus]> Flash, video player.
<bjsnider> hahahaaa
<bjsnider> does anything related tot he intel driver work?
<bjsnider> pity the intel folks
<[MindVirus]> Well, I have a desktop.
<cwillu> bjsnider, uxa works fine on my 945
<bjsnider> cwillu, hold on a minute
<bjsnider> cwillu, uxa is now enabled by default in jaunty? i read that was not the case
<[MindVirus]> It isn't, but GEM is.
<cwillu> bjsnider, didn't say it was
<[MindVirus]> Whatever GEM is.
<cwillu> replacement video memory manager
<bjsnider> graphics execution manager. uses the kernel to manage graphcis memory
<bjsnider> cwillu, if uxa isn't enabled by default then how is joe six-pack supposed to make use o' it?
<cwillu> bjsnider, add AccelMethod "UXA" to an otherwise spartan xorg.conf?
<spaceBARbarian> whats a good lightweight IDE for some systems programming ?
<cwillu> bjsnider, you asked if anything related to intel works, and I named one thing that works :)
<cwillu> uxa, on my system :p
<bjsnider> cwillu, gotcha. at least there's that.
<bjsnider> spaceBARbarian, visual studio
<cwillu> bjsnider, there's progress being made on it
<josh-l> okay big problem here... i've had to power down manually, because i've been getting lock ups cursor still moves, but nonthing else is functional (kubuntu jaunty)
<josh-l> help?
<josh-l> how can i find out whats going on? a log somewhere?
<josh-l> this only started happening today
<bjsnider> josh-l, your browser problems of last night would have been solved by today's updates
<spaceBARbarian> bjsnider: isnt that for windows ?
<spaceBARbarian> i was thinking geany
<josh-l> bjsnider: right that was solved, but this current problem is worse
<bjsnider> spaceBARbarian,  what's your point?
<spaceBARbarian> bjsnider: you want me to use wine ?
<bjsnider> spaceBARbarian, you can use windows in a virtual machine
<josh-l> huh my problem might be related kwalletmanager... i get a crash notification every time i shutdown my machine and log back in
<bjsnider> youneed one anyway to make sure your software runs on all platforms
<bjsnider> josh-l, file a bug
<josh-l> bjsnider: is it possible its causing this disaterous lock up?
<spaceBARbarian> bjsnider: visual studio is not exactly lightweight ...
<bjsnider> yes, because if youc  an still move the mouse, the kernel hasn't locked up, so i'd bet on the desktop environment, or some aspect of the x server
<LjL> bjsnider: this is an Ubuntu support channel, "Visual Studio" isn't a really appropriate answer to the question that was asked.
<bjsnider> LjL, but was the question appropriate
<josh-l> bjsnider: is there a log somewhere i can make sure whats happening?
<LjL> bjsnider: i don't see why not, but if it had not been, then "try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic" would have been a much more appropriate answer
<bjsnider> LjL, i was not aware of that channel
<bjsnider> LjL, i thought you could build visual studio apps that would run on linux through mono
<LjL> bjsnider: that's likely, still visual studio is not ubuntu software
<bjsnider> LjL, he asked for a good IDE, not for ubuntu software specifically
<LjL> bjsnider: this is an Ubuntu channel so Ubuntu software is *implied*, i think you're arguing pointlessly about this - your answer was clearly in jest
<bjsnider> i didn't think so at the time, but i suppose vs isn't lightweight
<josh-l> bjsnider: is there a log somewhere i can make sure whats happening?
<bjsnider> probably, but i'm not a kde guy
<holdenss> kde sucks :P
<bjsnider> it would be great if it worked
<topyli> whatwhat
<topyli> nice jaunty discussion here, i see
<darkfile1> hi there
<darkfile1> i did something a bit unusual and apt does not behave as expected
<darkfile1> maybe you can help me?
<darkfile1> i installed jaunty with alternate CD
<darkfile1> using whole disk encryption
<spaceBARbarian> does anyone use lastfm with rythmbox ? i cant get it to scrobble properly
<darkfile1> and as /boot and grub are unencrypted, i placed both on a USB stick for extra paranoia
<darkfile1> now there was a kernel update and it simply created a new /boot instead of asking me to plug in the stick :(
<adefigo|afk> boot with the usb-stick to the old kernel, mount the /boot on usb and reinstall kernel
<josh-l> something in kde is crashing and causing kde to lock up... does anyone know if there is a log somewhere i can check to find out what it is??
<ghindo> spaceBARbarian: Yes, I use last.fm and Rhythmbox.  What isn't working for you?
<spaceBARbarian> its not scrobbling :P
<charlie-tca> josh-l: just a guess, I don't use kde, but is there anything in /var/log?
<spaceBARbarian> ghindo: im using the external lastfm app , not the plugin
<charlie-tca> josh-l: You could always ask on #kubuntu also, they would probably know.
<topyli> spaceBARbarian: use the plugin of whatever player you're using
<topyli> the lastfm application doesn't know what you play in any other player afaik
<spaceBARbarian> topyli: im using rythmbox, where do i get the plugin ?
<topyli> spaceBARbarian: it's right there in rhythmbox, just enable the plugin
<topyli> preferences -> plugins
<topyli> or edit -> plugins
<spaceBARbarian> topyli: do i need the last.fm app running too ?
<bjsnider> topyli, what does srobbling mean?
<topyli> spaceBARbarian: no
<spaceBARbarian> still no scrobbling :P
<topyli> spaceBARbarian: you don't need it at all, rhythmbox both scrobbles and plays last.fm stations just fine
<topyli> spaceBARbarian: scrobbling happens when you have played half the song or at least 2 minutes, not instantly
<bjsnider> i don't think scrobble is a word
<spaceBARbarian> bjsnider: last.fm, go check it out
<topyli> bjsnider: your player reports to the last.fm website what you're listening to. over time, it builds a musical profile of you
<topyli> bjsnider: it can then suggest new music to you that you might like
<spaceBARbarian> topyli: in windows it shows me on my profile what song i am playing, regardless of how long i have played it
<topyli> spaceBARbarian: perhaps
<topyli> bjsnider: like this: http://www.last.fm/user/topyli
<topyli> it's pretty cool
<topyli> bjsnider: not my profile necessarily, but the system :)
<bjsnider> topyli, how accurate do the suggestions turn out to be? do you actually dig them?
<topyli> bjsnider: it's surprisingly good
<topyli> bjsnider: gets better over time, once it knows more and more about you
<bjsnider> topyli, too much information that could be used by fbi or homeland whatchamacallit
<ghindo> Is anybody else having difficulty with updating the cupsys-driver-gutenprint package?
<aboSamoor> Why new mail pidgin notification is not integrated with the new notification system from 9.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> aboSamoor: not something i use, sorry
<aboSamoor> ActionParsnip: you mean you don't use pidgin ?
<ActionParsnip> i use pidgin, just not the notification thing as I use kde
<savvas> hello, does anyone know how to read the --prefix path variable from distutils while processing a custom command in setup.py?
<jonaskoelker> hi all.  My keycode/keysym mapping has changed in the intrepid->jaunty upgrade.  Now 111 and 116 are Up/Down.  On my debian box, Up/Down are 104 and 98.  Synergy transmits them as 104 and 98 as well (which has worked Just Fine before jaunty), so this means except the alphanumeric keys, I can't use my desktop's keyboard on my laptop (through synergy), which makes me a Sad Panda :(
<jonaskoelker> how to fix?
<jonaskoelker> ISTR this happening in the hairy->intrepid upgrade as well, and having to do with evdev and hal and all sorts of things that are Really Great(tm) and Incompatible(tm) and Breaks Your Current Setup(tm)
<jonaskoelker> ;)
<unixdawg> hey guys
<unixdawg> whats the command to change timezones
<unixdawg> I am in est but the computer thinks I am cst
<jonaskoelker> the most unixy one would be chtz ;-)  but I think it isn't that one
<unixdawg> dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
#ubuntu+1 2009-04-03
<Tekno> joo'o
<shade34321> so i have two problems Im trying to solve today.....my audio for my USB headphones is not working, the mic is and my audio is for regular headphones and my speakers, and I cant get DVD's to play
<shade34321> any idea on how to fix either of these two problems would be greatly appreciated
<dtchen> shade34321: let's start at the bottom of the stack.
<shade34321> ok
<dtchen> shade34321: please run http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<dtchen> shade34321: it's a bash script, so don't use sh but bash
<shade34321> i'm sorry....i'm a bit new to linux....please explain how i'm supposed to do this a bit more....do you want me to copy the text to a file and save it, as what....then what
<dtchen> wget -O ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<dtchen> bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<dtchen> those are Terminal commands
<shade34321> ok....one sec...running them now
<shade34321> ok....here you go
<shade34321> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=0259f8b166606bf5ece7bbc305a34eabe968b4a3
<dtchen> ok, please install pavucontrol
<dtchen> then use it to migrate your desired audio streams to the usb device
<shade34321> ok....where can i get that from....ok
<dtchen> you can use Synaptic/apt-get/aptitude to install it
<dtchen> e.g., sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<shade34321> got it....installing now
<shade34321> thanks for helping
<dtchen> anytime
<shade34321> do you know anything about my DVD playback problem?
<dtchen> i lack troubleshooting details. what application are you using to try to play DVDs?
<shade34321> ive used vlc, totem, mplayer.....each give me a different error
<shade34321> on one the movie starts to play
<shade34321> but then stops and gives me an error
<shade34321> while the other's wont even play it
<Skiessi> is it normal for 'ls -s' to show the file sizes quantized to every 4kB?
<dtchen> Skiessi:
<dtchen>        -s, --size
<dtchen>               print the size of each file, in blocks
<Skiessi> hmm
<dtchen> IOW, yes
<dtchen> shade34321: are you using the medibuntu repository?
<shade34321> ummm...i would say no since i havent heard of that
<DasEi> the increasement in time to bootup is really awesome, gg, installed on a 5mhz clereron; runs fine...
<dtchen> shade34321: http://www.medibuntu.org
<DasEi> 500*
<dtchen> DasEi: do you mean the decrease in bootup time?
<Skiessi> is there a way to see the size of the content?
<dtchen> for most people, 9.04 boots in less time, not more time
<DasEi> ﻿dtchen:decrease, less time, sure
<dtchen> DasEi: not trying to be pedantic. some people are extremely sarcastic, and that isn't conveyed well over text. i'd rather be certain.
<Skiessi> ok -l does enough
<DasEi> ntfs support still didn't work for usb (tried to format with gparted) and gparted comes up with no root - auth, though it's still beta;;; was just a human expression error, dtchen
<DasEi> thx for correcting
<dtchen> np. again, not trying to be snarky.
<DasEi> samll decrease from hardy to ibex, good hit from ibex to jaunty
<shade34321> dtchen: that's a no go on the DVD playback
<shade34321> on VLC it'll reconize the dvd is there and open a screen to play it
<shade34321> and then automatically close it out
<shade34321> which is what it did before
<dtchen> shade34321: do you need to (re)set the region for the drive?
<shade34321> and then Movie Player starts to play it....gets passed the legal stuff and says it cant read from source.....it did it on 2 dvd's....what do you mean?
<shade34321> my laptop is from the US....and i'm trying to play DVD's i bought here
<dtchen> hmm, it should be fine if it passed the copyright notice(s)
<dtchen> what's in `dmesg'?
<shade34321> it just tells me it cant read from the source....my other computer can play them though
<shade34321> using vlc and other applications....it's windows though
<dtchen> right, we can't rule out the possibility that there's a hw issue, like dirt
<sbeattie> what's the solution to the 'pycentral: pycentral rtinstall: installed runtime python2.6 not found'? Niether python-central nor python2.6-minimal will successfully install because of it.
<shade34321> true...let me see if i have a non movie cd and try to read from it
<dtchen> shade34321: or one that's not region-locked
<shade34321> also i dont know how to use this audio stuff i installed....but i cant seem to get it to come out of the USB headphones.....
<dtchen> shade34321: do you have pavucontrol running?
<shade34321> my laptop used to have windows and i could get the same DVD's to play
<shade34321> yes sir...
<dtchen> shade34321: do you see your usb headset in the Output Devices tab?
<joshjtl> hey folks
<joshjtl> does anyone use preload or prelink?
<shade34321> yes sir
<joshjtl> shade34321: which?
<dtchen> shade34321: ok, use Totem to play a music file
<shade34321> im watching a youtube video....it should be the same results though...but it's not working for my usb headset....my regular headphones and my laptop speakers both work
<dtchen> shade34321: now switch to the Playback tab in pavucontrol. In the Totem stream, you can either click the dropdown arrow and choose Move Stream..., or you can right-click the sliders and choose the same
<shade34321> got it....thanks:)
<shade34321> im putting a picture DVD in....to make sure it's not a hardware issue and i can still use that drive
<shade34321> that works
<shade34321> *the pictured DVD anyways
<dtchen> sbeattie: ok, silly questions time. is python-minimal fully configured?
<sbeattie> dtchen: no, it's not, it fails to do so when I do dpkg --configure python-minimal with the same error.
<mxboy15u> anyone have any aspire one experience in here?
<sbeattie> dtchen: sorry, I lied, it's claiming it is fully configured.
<bazookatooth> academic earth is amazing
<shade34321> brb....restarting
<bazookatooth> test
<sbeattie> dtchen: mind you, python-minimal is version 2.5.2-1ubuntu1 not 2.6 something.
<dtchen> ah
<dtchen> was this using apt-get/aptitude and not do-release-upgrade?
<sbeattie> dtchen: nope, via do-release-upgrade
<dtchen> sbeattie: sorry, i'm kinda short on time, but i'm surprised that the postinst didn't expose more debugging messages
<kindofabuzz> what is the panel app for system update notification called? It's not showing up for me. or is it broken?
<bjsnider> it's not there for me either. the envelope
<kindofabuzz> oh it's an envelope for that too now?
<kindofabuzz> like when pidgin is open?
<bjsnider> yes
<kindofabuzz> i guess still not implemented or broken?
<bjsnider> the omnipresent envelope o' doom
<shade34321> so my DVD's wont play...i've installed the medibuntu repo, and it still wont play...vlc will open a window to play it and automatically close it out.....MPlayer looks like it's trying to play it but the picture is garbled then it goes crazy....Totem starts to play it and gets through the legal stuff when it tells me it cant read the resource anymore
<shathan> hi
<shathan> with jaunty are the input devices moved out of xorg.conf?
<imachine> cwillu_clone, is it 100% done ?
<imachine> I had issues with deleting files!
<jadams_> howdy
<shade34321> I cant get DVD's to play...most of the players give me an error....it states it cant read the resource
<sbeattie> dtchen: thanks for your help; I filed bug 354217 ; hopefully mvo can straighten me out.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354217 in update-manager "do-release-upgrade to jaunty failed on python2.6-minimal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354217
<eseven73> hi does Jaunty support ext4?
<fosco_> yes
<eseven73> ok thanks
<joshjtl> i dont know whats going on here, i recently reinstalled jaunty kubuntu, and kde is running super super slow
<joshjtl> ive dist-upgraded too
<thiebaude> im unable to load x , i'am using a 81815 intel graphics card, is there a workaround for this problem?
<joshjtl> this is really really not cool
<QPrime> joshjtl: KDE or video in general?
<joshjtl> QPrime: KDE
<eseven73> The gparted live CD i have doesn't have a ext4 option, how do i format my hd  to ext4?
<QPrime> joshjtl: ok.  not running KDE here, so I don't even have a frame of reference to make suggestions :(  Video in general has been tricky on the Jaunty pre-releases tho.
<fosco_> eseven73: with the ubuntu liveCD
<eseven73> fosco_, i dont see options for partitioning, or do i have to use guided?
<eseven73> or non guided i mean
<eseven73> i ususally use guided
<fosco_> manually partition
<eseven73> oh
<QPrime> fosco_: is ext4 an option on the regular live cd?  I know its an option in the alt. cd.
<fosco_> QPrime: an option on desktop liveCD
<QPrime> fosco_: cool, thanks.
<eseven73> fosco_, ok so if i do non guided, what partitions do i need? I'd like to do a separate /home if possible
<fosco_> one for / and one for swap
<fosco_> the rest is up to you
<QPrime> eseven73: depending on the system hardware I usually do 12GB+ for '/' an extended partition with logical partitions for swap (2GB+) and home (the rest).  of course you can do anything you like however.
<eseven73> ok ty, im attempting to do a separate /home for the first time, kind of sick of always having to redo all my email settings and what not every time i reinstall ubuntu
<fosco_> backup is a good alternative :-)
<bjsnider> eseven73, in fact that is how most linux distros are set up. fedora or suse for instance. i don't know why ubuntu isn't set up that way by default
<eseven73> yeah i do that too but still nice to have a separate home
<eseven73> yeah and Fedora uses ext4 by default now
<bjsnider> since it's completely transparent to the user it makes no sense to have /home on the same partition as /. no sense at all.
<bjsnider> you could have it on a separate physical drive and it would still be transparent.
<sbeattie> IIRC, if you don't ask it to format /, ubiquity saves /home on a reinstall.
 * sbeattie prefers a seperate /home anyway.
<bjsnider> maybe they mount home with root because debian does it that way or something
<QPrime> bjsnider: I think a single mount makes things easier for new users.  If you want to get 'fancy' with your partition structure then chances are you already know how to do it (or will learn).  I can understand why canonical when with the single partition.
<QPrime> bjsnider: actually Debian follows a more traditional layout.
<suffice> im tryin to install support to enter korean characters kubnutu.  In gnome its just scim and off you go.  so far ive had a tricky time doing this in kde.
<bjsnider> i don't see how it's easier for new users
<kindofabuzz> they'll learn =)
<suffice> anyone had to install an asian language and got it to work in kde 4.2.1?
<QPrime> bjsnider: fewer partitions to deal with  = fewer possibilities for user mistakes  it also makes it easier to setup ubuntu on a system with an existing partition structure.
<eseven73> how do i create a /home partition on a newly formated hd? i see a million HOW to's about separate /home partitions assuming you had one to begin with from an old install or whatever
<QPrime> eseven73:create the partition that you want to use as home then tell the installer to mount it as /home
<eseven73> QPrime, ok and i just use like a live cd to tell fstab about /home?
<QPrime> eseven73: if you are installing fresh the installer will handle fstab for you.
<eseven73> orly?! nice
<QPrime> eseven73: thats what you should expect... settle for nothing less ;)
<bjsnider> QPrime, tell me where nautilus or anywhere else in gnome starts complaining about multiple partitions
<QPrime> bjsnider: look, for most desktop systems it comes down to personal preference.  don't like it?  change it!  By the time you start asking about multiple partitions you should be well on your way to knowing how to do it 'manually' from an installer or retro fit a running system manually.  I fully understand why canonical went with a single partition so they could shoehorn ubuntu into an existing partition structure without much fus
<afallenhope> are there specific modules I have to blacklist to get my webcam working?
<afallenhope> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272328&page=5<-- followed that (my old tutorial) and still doesn't work
<QPrime> QPrime: you try telling the end user why 'ubuntu killed their system' after rearranging 3 existing partitions (all with different possible filesystems on them) just to create the standard *nix partition layout.
<QPrime> err... that was directed as bjsnider...
<QPrime> ;)
<eseven73> does the new partitioner automatically set boot flag? I didnt see a option for setting flags
<QPrime> eseven73: grub does not need a partition boot flag to boot a native linux partition
<eseven73> i knew that! :P
<QPrime> eseven73: ok :)
<QPrime> DanaG: welcome, fellow charter victim!
<eseven73> I'll have to say if this works, it will be the first time since Ubuntu 7.04 that I've ever had a separate /home :D
<QPrime> eseven73: yummy.
<eseven73> hehe
 * QPrime has trouble dealing with ~1400 people in #ubuntu and usually crawls into +1 and offtopic for relief?
<QPrime> ?=!
<mindframe> Are there any daily ISOs available?
<bjsnider> QPrime, but linux doesn't rearrange partitions, it needs to start with a certain amount of unpartitioned space.
<QPrime> bjsnider: you're right, linux doesn't re-arrange the partitions (the installer does - with various fs packages) and no... you don't need to start with free space.  most installers will happily resize a partition (or three) to create space on an existing drive.  I'm simply saying that you remove possible installation issues if you only have to create a single partition for 'joe-user' install his/her shiny new version of ubuntu.
<tomaz> help
<tomaz> just did an dist-upgrade, that installed the 180.44 nvidia driver
<tomaz> now my video doesnt works.
<bjsnider> tomaz, what card is this?
<tomaz> nvidia 8400GS
<bjsnider> that's the right driver
<tomaz> bjsnider: the .37 version worked like a charm
<bjsnider> .44 is better
<tomaz> but with this one X doesn't starts and I need to use the low res mode.
<tomaz> bjsnider: I'm sure that when it works, it's better.
<bjsnider> then the driver isn't properly installed
<tomaz> what can I do?
<bjsnider> are you at a console?
<suffice> to the lo res mode i just went to console then sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a and it worked
<suffice> now things are smooth
<tomaz> nope, graphical mode, 800x600 ( on a flat screen that holds 1600x1050 -.- )
<billybigrigger> if im trying to remote assist a buddy's laptop, is there any native apps i can use with ubuntu? do i have to walk him through setting up a vnc?
<tomaz> let me see
<bjsnider> well can you open a console
<suffice> hte options for 'use low res mode' aslo says log into console
<QPrime> billybigrigger:  System->Preferences->Remote Desktop
<tomaz> doing the dpkg-reconfigure -a
<tomaz> this happened to you too suffice?
<suffice> after my daily update yesterday yes it did
<billybigrigger> QPrime, what port does that use? he's going to need to open it up on his router no?
<tomaz> nice to know that I'm not the only one
<suffice> it says to try something like dpk-reconigore -phigh or something..but i just went for the -a
<ghindo> My bootchart directory is full of .tgz files - is this normal?
<QPrime> billybigrigger: (its vnc) to make sure he port forwards tcp 5900 to his inside machine.
<QPrime> to=so
<billybigrigger> QPrime, k thanks
<QPrime> billybigrigger: np
<eseven73> ghindo, yes they are compressed archives of logs/images i think
<ghindo> eseven73: Ah, okay thanks
<eseven73> yep
<eseven73> ghindo, in fact i think almost everything in /log eventually gets turned into a compressed file after X amount of days/weeks/months
<eseven73> /var/log
<nandemonai> Quick question.. is it possible to install kde fully without actually using the meta-package kubuntu-desktop?
<bjsnider> of course it is
<bjsnider> just install everything that metapackage pulls in
<nandemonai> Main reason I ask is because I just want to install it without replacing the usplash and such.
<nandemonai> Just want to poke around in the beta to check out any changes.
<tomaz>   this -a will take more than one hour?
<White_Pelican> how do I put the folder view on the desktop? it seems to have disappeared
<DanaG> oh, somebody ping me?
<DanaG> oh, never mind, I was misinterpreting colors, I think.\
<White_Pelican> can someone answer my question?
<White_Pelican> I am using kde 4.2.2 under jaunty
<White_Pelican> I also noticed that when I try to "get new themes" I install them but they don't show up in the list
<tomaz>  White_Pelican: have you tried to right click, add widgets, and drag the folder view from the list to the desktop?
<White_Pelican> yes it won't let me
<tomaz> strange
<tomaz> can you ckeck if your desktop
<tomaz> ( right click, properties )
<tomaz> is of type 'desktop' or folderview?
<White_Pelican> ok that worked
<tomaz> u.u
<tomaz> ;D
<White_Pelican> now, what about the problem with adding splash screens?
<eseven73> QPrime, got the separate /home and ext4 working, thanks a ton :D
<tomaz> White_Pelican: I dont know about that one
<White_Pelican> bummer
<White_Pelican> prolly another bug they didn't fix
<White_Pelican> admittedly, I don't think I filed a bug report
<tomaz>  well, my splash screen works
<tomaz> but I compiled kde from trunk
<White_Pelican> so maybe it's jaunty?
<tomaz> yes.
<tomaz> just a moment,
<BBHoss_> has anyone else had problems switching users
<philsf> is it more apropriate for testers who will download a ISO now, to get a daily imge, or the beta and get the upgrades?
<BBHoss_> i just upgraded from my 8.10 box
<BBHoss_> and then you get the newest upgrades every day
<philsf> BBHoss_: is your answer to me?
<BBHoss_> yes
<mindframe> philsf, daily image would be more convenient... where to get them though?
<BBHoss_> why would that be more conveinient
<BBHoss_> downloading ONLY the updated packages is faster and easier
<akgraner> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<philsf> BBHoss_: I'm assuming the tester (my case, really) will like to use the LiveCD/DVD instead of upgrading
<BBHoss_> oh ok
<philsf> hmm, no jigdo support for either beta or daily. is this on purpose?
<syockit> do we have a working gnome-session manager in jaunty?
<mindframe> aw damn no alternate dailys
<dtchen> philsf: hmm? i see jigdo.
<dtchen> (for beta at least)
<philsf> dtchen: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/beta/ ?
<dtchen> and for /daily/current
<philsf> dtchen: I must be missing something. isn't it supposed to show *.jigdo files?
<dtchen> philsf: it does. you're looking at cdimage, which is ports. use releases.
<dtchen> philsf: beta andRC use releases.u.c for the supported flavours and platforms, not cdimage.u.c
<philsf> dtchen: got it, thanks!
<philsf> so, I see some call for tests in the -devel list. Is there a centralized page (wiki?) that people can look to see what to look for? maybe some tag in LP?
<dtchen> no, but that might be worth raising on the ubuntu-devel{,-discuss} list{,s}
<dtchen> and/or in #ubuntu-bugs
<White_Pelican> I have a problem in kde 4.2.2, but I was in the kde channel and it turns out to be distro related. I am using jaunty beta 1. where do I file a bug report?
<syockit> launchpad all the way
<syockit> if 4.2.2, then probably under +source
<dtchen> White_Pelican: the same place as other kubuntu bugs
<dtchen> (launchpad)
<White_Pelican> oh ok
<syockit> the problem is selecting the package name, because kde has lots of components
<White_Pelican> will do
<White_Pelican> can't fix it if they don't know there's a problem :)
<White_Pelican> does kubuntu-restricted-extras tell firefox where javascript and flash is?
<White_Pelican> or am I going to need symbolic links?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, a Sharp Zaurus is ARM-based; is that considered supported (as in, at the bare minimum, installable and bootable)?
<White_Pelican> is there any way to get the "old" adept in kde 4?
<BluesKaj> White_Pelican, restricted-extras and flashplugin-nonfree , should work ok on FF
<White_Pelican> it does for flash, BluesKaj but a website that requires java does not
<White_Pelican> and I installed restricted extras
<White_Pelican> youtube, which requirs flash does work
<White_Pelican> looks like I need to still create a symbolic link for java
<kindofabuzz> turn off java =)
<joshjtl> what would be a good way to decide on what ppa repo to use for packages not available elsewhere, but that are available in multiple ppa repos?
<DanaG> look at versions and changelogs.
<ajanus> im having issues with the ieee80211 module and crypto modules in jaunty, driver ipw2100
<ajanus> by default, tkip modules wont load, tried installing backports modules as per a bug/thread, now i get :
<joshjtl> DanaG: what if they are the same?
<ajanus> root@mangle:~# modprobe ieee80211.............FATAL: Error inserting ieee80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko): Invalid module format
<DanaG> Beats me.  Flip a coin?  Use both?
<joshjtl> hehe ok
<joshjtl> hey does anyone use preload or prelink in here?
<dtchen> ajanus: odd. seems usable here.
<White_Pelican> ok I created the symbolic link and it worked
<ajanus> yeah as soon as i remove the backports deb it inserts fine
<dtchen> ajanus: you're using linux-backports-modules-jaunty?
<ajanus> dtchen, i can only connect to unsecured network, when i try to connect via WPA, it mangles my password
<ajanus> yeah, i tried it due to another bug report
<joshjtl> interesting no one uses prelink/preload ?
<QPrime> eseven73: no problem.  enjoy, and spread the wealth :)
<ajanus> no dice, i removed backports
<ajanus> it will only load the ieee80211 and ieee80211_crypt modules
<ajanus> not ieee80211_crypt_*
<ajanus> if i modprobe them manually it doesnt seem to work
<ajanus> output of lsmod shows ieee80211_crypt next to ieee80211_crypt_* when i insert them, and dmesg says ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'
<shade34321> dtchen.....i got my DVD playback to work( you were helping me with it earlier)
<dtchen> what's the error?
<dtchen> shad	good
<dtchen> sigh, major nick-completion fail
<shade34321> lol
<ForgeAus> hey all... uh can't dofsck (or some kinda replacement for it) wait until after booting to scan/check a disk in the background?...
<ForgeAus> people turn their computer on to use it, not to wait for a scan before they can log in...
<ForgeAus> I realize dofsck likes a disk not to be mounted in order to work... which is problematic... anyhow I'm just annoyed that I have to wait some days before my PC lets me log in...
<dlynch>  hi, this morning my jaunty install hard locked up without warning, and it no longer boots from the ext4 partition in which it was installed. This seems like a serious bug worth investigating, but to be frank, I don't know how to approach this the best way. Should I boot from the most recent live CD of jaunty and try to take a look at some log files or something?
<QPrime> dlynch: ext4 has problems with HARD locks and loss of data due to the way it commits the journal and cache.  chances are you should not be running ext4 unless you are running a server in a stable environment
<dlynch> QPrime: point noted. Is there potentially some useful information that could be gathered from the partition to aid in bug fixing?
<QPrime> dlynch: possibly. if it was a totaly hard lock ther emay not be any info in the logs... worse yet. the logs *may* even be zerod out due to the ext4 issue.  I'd still boot a live cd and look, ther emay be something interesting there
<dlynch> QPrime: should the first place I look be /var/log ? and is there someway I can do a journal recovery from the live CD environment?
<QPrime> dlynch: no way that I know to recover that cached (and uncommitted data) possibly a way to recover some data from zeroed files with a block recovery tool.  if it gets to that point tho I'd just as well not do it.  try an ext3 install and see if you get another hard lock - that might point to another issue either with you hardware or with the beta distro.
<QPrime> QPrime: lots of people (including me) were/are hoping that ext4 would be another evolution for desktop fs reliability like ext3 was.  but i think its really a more specialized fs.  you can make it work more like ext3 by changing commit times, etc, and still get some of the other advantages of ext4, but I'd wait for more community feedback on ext4 before i use it as a primary fs on a desktop.
<QPrime> ooops... that was for dlynch
<dlynch> QPrime: thanks... me too. I am very glad that it was only my / partition that is ext4, as that is easy enough to recover from. I'
<dlynch> I'm very glad none of my critical data is there
<QPrime> dlynch: i feel you on that score.
<syockit> sometimes my gnome session fails to resume from sleep and starts back at login. where do I look for clues?
<Riesh> so i compiled kde from svn and would like to test it out ... how to add it as option in KDM ? ... a desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions and in /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/sessions/ does not give me an option to run KDE-devel
<Riesh> anybody an idea ?
<bluefoxicy> is openoffice recently broken or is this an old change
<bluefoxicy> ctrl+{up,down} doesn't move the paragraph up and down anymore
<[MindVirus]> I have an Intel 945GME and I don't have direct rendering. Any suggestions?
<syockit> [MindVirus]: is this with default xorg.conf-less xorg?
<[MindVirus]> No, I have an xorg.conf file.
<syockit> unless there's a specific setting to disable it, xorg would still try to load direct rendering automatically. pastebin your xorg.conf
<matrixblue> any experts on ext4 in here?
<OldGuest> hello
<[MindVirus]> syockit, http://pastebin.com/m799a0c23
<syockit> matrixblue: cwillu was here hours ago, dunno if he's still here
<OldGuest> after upgrading, flashplayer 9 stopped working. how to fix thanks
<syockit> [MindVirus]: what if you start without xorg.conf, do you still get no direct rendering?
<[MindVirus]> I'm almost sure that will be the case.
<matrixblue> oh, basically I wanna know if using ext4 to do a full install on a flash drive is better than using ext2 or ext3
<[MindVirus]> Can we save that for last?
<syockit> oh, mine is a 945gm/gms . i always forgot the version number
<syockit> [MindVirus]: what's output of ls -l /dev/dri ?
<[MindVirus]> Hmm.
<[MindVirus]> For some reason it's still 660.
<[MindVirus]> crw-rw----+ 1 root video 226, 0 2009-04-02 16:49 card0
<syockit> yup, that always happen. anyways, that shouldn't make direct rendering show up as no in glxinfo
<syockit> so it might not be related
<syockit> you can try chmod it, and see if it's still no or not
<[MindVirus]> Here's the thing.
<[MindVirus]> It says that it's rendering directly but it's not.
<crdlb> Xorg troubleshooting failure!
<crdlb> the first step is always to pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<syockit> oh yeah, forgot that
<[MindVirus]> I'll do that right quick.
<OldGuest> is it just me or sound quality in jaunty improved ?
<[MindVirus]> Thanks a lot, BTW, syockit.
<syockit> mindframe: btw, have you installed libdrm for intel?
<[MindVirus]> http://pastebin.com/m1cd5a722
<[MindVirus]> Yes.
<[MindVirus]> libdrm-intel1 or something like that.
<crdlb> [MindVirus]: how have you determined that it's not "rendering directly"?
<syockit> oh, i didn't know dri2 required uxa. maybe I can try that on my other pc
<crdlb> there have been severe performance regressions in jaunty's intel driver
<crdlb> which may or may not be improved by using UXA
<[MindVirus]> In Intrepid with Compiz enabled, the frame rate wasn't 1950s cartoon.
<[MindVirus]> Minimizing and maximizing windows looked *good*.
<crdlb> ok, so that's got nothing to do with direct rendering
<[MindVirus]> Playing StepMania in Intrepid didn't require 320x240.
<crdlb> btw, compiz cannot run with the mesa software renderer, so if you have compiz at all, 3d acceleration is working
<syockit> ah, that's actually a problem in the latest intel video. they're still working on it
<[MindVirus]> I see.
<[MindVirus]> Will it work for the release of Jaunty?
<crdlb> let me get out my crystal ball
<syockit> so it's bad on both exa and uxa?
<crdlb> oh wait, those don't exist
<[MindVirus]> You could also use your awesome powers of reason and inference.
<crdlb> hopefully, the ubuntu X people can come up with a simple workaround for this
<[MindVirus]> :)
<[MindVirus]> Thanks by the way.
<syockit> i don't like betting, but I think it won't make it. they are probably going to disable gem
<[MindVirus]> What is this GEM BTW?
<crdlb> well, would disabling gem fix it?
<crdlb> if so, that seems like a reasonable solution :>
<[MindVirus]> Can I disable GEM now?
<[MindVirus]> I already don't like it.
<crdlb> it's part of the kernel
<[MindVirus]> :'(
<syockit> [MindVirus]: you have to install the gem-removed kernel
<[MindVirus]> I'm running an Eeepc.
<syockit> search in launchpad for it
<[MindVirus]> I don't think they have that.
<[MindVirus]> But I will check.
<syockit> i just came across it in some of the eeepc related bugs yesterday
<syockit> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/349314 this one has something called andy's deb, dunno what it fixes, but someone from other bug report claims to have some problems fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349314 in linux "[i915] allocate MCHBAR space & enable if necessary" [Low,In progress]
<amon__> whats wrong with the intel driver, for me it runs quite well, i just watched a hd 720p movie with compiz enabled and everything was smooth
<syockit> btw this is the main bug thread https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/303011
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303011 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945] 2.5.1 driver poor performance" [Unknown,In progress]
<syockit> amon__: yes, for some people like you and me, they happen to have the hardware that works. sadly, the driver still doesn't work equally correctly on all 'supported' hardware
<syockit> even though some have similar naming (945GME and 945GMS)
<amon__> i am just wondering, because in the main bug thread they talk about an intel gma 945, thats exactly what i have
<amon__> a ok
<amon__> its an intel gml 950 with the problems
<OldGuest> hey i got a crash report about python minimal install
<DanaG> hah, I'm stuck with a choice between using this butt-fugly version of some vhdl tools... or having to use an evaluation version for 10 days SHORTER than the course I need it for... or having to use the old version in -- oh wait, it doesn't work in Vista.
<DanaG> If you thought Wine apps were ugly... check out that screenshot.
<[MindVirus]> DanaG, which screenshot?
<DanaG> wer
<DanaG> thought I linked it.
<DanaG> http://www.flickr.com/photos/forrestbao/516259645/sizes/o/
<frybye> Morning: how do I switch to the neat GUI <with thumbnails of films etc.-> in Vuze in Jaunty??
<DanaG> !info xcs3prog
<ubottu> Package xcs3prog does not exist in jaunty
<DanaG> !info xc3sprog
<ubottu> Package xc3sprog does not exist in jaunty
<DanaG> dang.
<OldGuest_> hello
<OldGuest_> when i select restart system, it logs me off to login screen. is this new jaunty restart feature ?
<[MindVirus]> "Feature".
<amon__> not a bug at all
<OldGuest_> fast restart ?
<bluefoxicy> awesome
<bluefoxicy> I have restored proper performance in Jaunty :D
<bluefoxicy> now my apps don't horribly lag anymore :D
<OldGuest_> yeah
<OldGuest_> jaunty is fast
<bluefoxicy> OldGuest_: yeah, except for the fact that if there's anything trying to happen all the apps freeze and any app that touches the disk struggles to get any work done ever.
<bluefoxicy> openoffice.org was completely unusable
<bluefoxicy> I disabled tracker and still could barely move along
<bluefoxicy> right now tracker's molesting my disk and I have e-mail downloading and everything's fine though
<OldGuest_> lol
<OldGuest_> well
 * bluefoxicy cheated.  He put 'elevator=as' on the kernel command line.  Apparently somebody royally fucked up CFQ >:O
<OldGuest_> my experience is, every new release plays well atleast for 3 days, then loads of ups n downs till the dist get stable.
<OldGuest_> heh, system test crashed on launch :)
<bluefoxicy> while we're at it, firefox always asks me if I want to save my tabs when I close it
<bluefoxicy> I say yes, and it loads up an empty tab on next start
<bluefoxicy> ???
<OldGuest_> bluefoxicy: i didn't get save option
<OldGuest_> bluefoxicy: only two options, close tabs and cancel
<syockit> how do i lock session when suspending?
<frybye> hi - when using the azureus vuze gui - it tells me I need to d-load the flash plugin - but I already have the adobe 64bit native flash - what to do?
<coz_> frybye,  not sure but you may want to ask in #azureus
<QPrime> frybye: consider using Deluge
<frybye> coz - that is where I first went..  what is Deluge all about?
<frybye> I c now - it is a completly different torrent client- not the point pal - I am interested in the specifics of the vuze application that are not avail with other torrent clients...
<DanaG> I like the things such as auto-speed in vuze.
<QPrime> frybye: minimalist (but very nice) bt client.  supports try application client/server  model so you can run a headless server on a spare machine without having to dedicate your desktop pc
<QPrime> try=true
<QPrime> and its not bloatware! ;)
<frybye> QPrime: just this time it is the -bloat- in vuze that I find cool - in generaly of course slim software is good - but in the case of vuze I make an exception to this conviction...
<QPrime> frybye: *grin* as you wish.
<frybye> one can just ignore the lack of flash and there is still a fair bit of function in the GUI - just a bit annoying that the f-thing works in the environ. from the evil empire and not in ubuntu with this feature up to now - for me at least...
<QPrime> frybye: but if you have a chance check out Deluge. it really is a cool little bt client.  lets me run torrents 24/7 dedicated, on a low powered spare debian box.
<frybye> ok - I will note your tip - perhaps some other kind soul can tell me how to teach vuze that flash is available already???
<frybye> I suspect that it is just a matter of changing a "0" for a "1" in the right config file - but which - where etc...?
<dupondje> Hellow, is there a way to run VirtualBox full screen on like 'Window2'
<dupondje> and linux desktop on window1 ?
<siriusnova> i like the new jaunty themes
<siriusnova> they are pretty win
<Jordan_U> Yay! Redirected Direct Rendering for intel works in Jaunty!
<jhass840> Does anyone else get white noise when hovering over music files?
<siriusnova> nope
<siriusnova> actually
<siriusnova> lemme check
<siriusnova> nope
<jhass840> I doesn't happen all the time, just sometimes
<siriusnova> works fine here with mp3s
<siriusnova> i like the new notifications and themes
<siriusnova> they are pretty slick
<siriusnova> ^_^
<jhass840> yeah, that's awesome.  Now I don't have to worry about missing anyone's IM
<jhass840> It also makes it easier to stalk AIM buddies
<siriusnova> lol
<jhass840> I want the Pidgin notification one to go away now.  All it does is confuse me
<jhass840> I'm going to run all the system tests again, see if anything comes up
<siriusnova> hmm k
<jhass840> hah!  The problem came up in the sound test
<jhass840> not that it's a good thing, but at least now nobody can say I'm crazy
<Amaranth> hrm, python broken again
<frybye> re: I am trying to move a script (libflashplayer.so) into /usr/lib64/xulrunner-1.9.0.8/plugins but it tells me (in the gui) that i dont have the permissions - how to fix??
<frybye> sorry - this is very basic linux stuff but my memory is fried sometimes...
<frybye> QPrime: give me a hand with this perhaps???
<jhass840> frybye: In a terminal type: chmod 777 <file name>
<frybye> ok thanks...
<topyli> changing the file's permissions won't help you copy it there
<jhass840> frybye: however, don't get into the habit of using 777 with chmod.  Try man chmod to learn more about it
<dlynch> I have installed the the latest beta from the CD, but for some reason it didn't install grub, and I'm having trouble getting it installed
<frybye> ok - i get the point - but if i change the permissons with chmod then I can use the gui to shift it there right or..
<dlynch> I ran grub-install, but there is no menu.lst
<Cezar>  since i installed jaunty, amsn wont connect, can u help ?
<frybye> do i need to do a gksudo <name of the file manager in jauty?>
<topyli> frybye: for example. faster perhaps if you just copy it in the terminal and use sudo
<dlynch> is there some kind of command I can run to generate the menu.lst and whatever else needs to go in the /boot/grub directory?
<Cezar> yes reinstall kernel
<frybye> so it is cp filename /destination right - after doing the chmod?
<Cezar> any help with amsn ?
<eagles0513875> does anyone know whats gonna be used instead of knetwork manager in jaunty. i got an email saying that it was goign to be removed
<Jordan_U> dlynch, sudo update-grub
<Cezar> any help with amsn ?
<eagles0513875> !patience | Cezar
<ubottu> Cezar: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, DId you get that email yesterday?
<eagles0513875> !ask | Cezar
<ubottu> Cezar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eagles0513875> Jordan_U: ya it was sitting in my inbox this morning
<eagles0513875> let me find out what time it was sent
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, Look at the date ;)
<eagles0513875> 405am lol
<Cezar> it wont connect anymore (sorry)
<eagles0513875> Cezar: try using kopete instead you can still connect to msn that way
<eagles0513875> Jordan_U: i got it at 4am this am
<joetheodd> Is there a way to start downloading the packages I'll need to upgrade to Jaunty, and then do daily upgrades until release?
<Cezar> yes but it doesnt work well with cams , and i love gnome ;)
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, Well it's BS
<eagles0513875> joetheodd: ya check out on kubuntu.org and click on the jaunty beta link there is another link that will take you to instructions on how to update over the internet to jaunty
<eagles0513875> Jordan_U: i dont think it is tbh knetworkmanager is rather buggy when it comes to static ips
<joetheodd> eagles0513875, I know how to switch apt sources etc, but I don't want to upgrade yet. Just download the debs
<eagles0513875> joetheodd: then i dont know
<eagles0513875> sry
<joetheodd> np.
<topyli> Cezar: like the #gaim channel's topic used to say, "when having problems with msn, assume the server to be at fault"
<Cezar> yes but kopete, emesene connnect ...
<joetheodd> Or, "When using Microsoft services with a Linux program, blame Microsoft for issues, cause Linux is g0d, 4m3n."
<Jordan_U> eagles0513875, If there were any plans to replace network-manager it would have been announced and implemented long before the beta, and I don't think network-manager is going anywhere soon even after jaunty
<eagles0513875> what do you mean Cezar
<Cezar> maybe tk/tcl is broken
<eagles0513875> Jordan_U: who knows lol
<Cezar> kopete connects fine
<Cezar> but not amsn anymore
<topyli> Cezar: in that case, amsn probably hasn't updated to the latest server-side quirks but the others have
<Cezar> ok
<joetheodd> For what it's worth, I'm connected to MSN fine on pidgin 2.5.2 (intrepid)
<Cezar> yes but i need the cam ... thnx anyway
<topyli> Cezar: use SIP :)
<joetheodd> Well, night guys. /afk
<sebsebseb>  
<jhass840> So is it a design feature that sliders no longer have the orange highlight, or is that a bug?
<jhass840> This would be a gnome bug if it were one
<HTorque> hello guys! the package pybootchartgui has two (imo important) fixes committed upstream but they haven't yet been released for jaunty. can i do something to make sure they will find their way in?
<topyli> HTorque: file a bug, request it
<siriusnova> does the java6 in jaunty have a 64bit java plugin?
<siriusnova> for the browser?
<HTorque> topyli: those fixes are actually reported at launchpad and marked "fix committed"
<sebsebseb> frogonwheels: hi
<frogonwheels> hi
<sebsebseb> yeah so  either my KDE 4.2 is messed up
<sebsebseb> or it's meant to be like that
<sebsebseb> no panels
<sebsebseb> top right,  get some options
<sebsebseb> I don't really care enough about KDE 4  to try and fix it yet :d
<sebsebseb> the KDE apps I use work in Gnome nicely still anwyay
<frogonwheels> I've got panels
<sebsebseb> it completly messed up for me it seems
<frogonwheels> they're looking quite nice now .
<sebsebseb> after I upgraded from  8.10 to alpha6
<sebsebseb> and then to the beta, which made no difference
<jhass840> siriusnova: aparently not, but see here http://derickrethans.nl/firefox_and_64_bit_java_plugin.php
<sebsebseb> hwoever I did have the 8.10  ppa for KDE 4.2
<frogonwheels> I'm using 8.10 + 4.2 beta
<sebsebseb> yeah I used to do that
<sebsebseb> then things got messed up when I upgraded to 9.04 alpha6
<frogonwheels> ah. Think I'll hold off on the alpha
<sebsebseb> it's beta now
<sebsebseb> ,but I started with alpha6
<frogonwheels> still. holding off :)
<sebsebseb> ah well I have to clean install for proper Ext4 suppourt anyway
<sebsebseb> I am waiting for when the time is right, there has been dataloss issues and such with Ext4
<sebsebseb> so beta on 9.04  on Ext3
<sebsebseb> then clean install when time is right, put the final on, on Ext4,  waiting for good Ext4 reviews
<frogonwheels> I tried reiser4 for a while.
<sebsebseb> murderfs :d
<frogonwheels> :)
<frogonwheels> unstable.
<sebsebseb> these channels are so dead in the morning
<sebsebseb> it's kind of beautiful
<sebsebseb> time zones :D
<frogonwheels> I really should be working. still mid-afternoon.
<sebsebseb> where are you from?
<frogonwheels> oz
<sebsebseb> ah ockj
<sebsebseb> well  9.04  and  Ext4
<sebsebseb> when that's more stable that should be great
<frogonwheels> I've not been following the ext4 thing
<sebsebseb> then  this  being forced to use fusa thing in Gnome, unless... thing
<sebsebseb> ,but by  the sounds of it you use KDE anyway
<sebsebseb> by the way KDE 3 was nice, you could virtual machine 8.04 for it
<sebsebseb> shame KDE 3 is dead/dieing :(
<frogonwheels> Yeah - maybe.  kde4 is a pretty thick layer..
<HTorque> i agree but maintaining both is just not reasonable
<frogonwheels> still - I actually quite like good UIs with a good cli - so happy with 4 .. well 4.2 more so than 4.`1
<frogonwheels> .. now that the taskmanger is sane.
<HTorque> just hope we won't see KDE5 when KDE4 becomes usable :P
<frogonwheels> of course we will :)
<sebsebseb> when I tried  4.2  ppa in 8.10
<sebsebseb> breifly
<sebsebseb> I didn't even notice a difference from 4.`
<sebsebseb> 4.1
<sebsebseb> ,but not  like I gave it a proper try
<frogonwheels> I noticed.  The kicker um.. panel is much  nicer
<o0Chris0o> !enter | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sebsebseb> o0Chris0o: right yeah
<jhass840> Has anyone tried the new graphics enhancement yet?
<Jordan_U> jhass840, Which?
<jhass840> Jordan_U: UXA or something like that
<methril|work> it's possible that jaunty never boots again?
<Jordan_U> jhass840, Using it right now, redirected direct rendering rocks :)
<methril|work> help to solve the problem. At the beginning i guess it was only X's, but now, the ethernet is not working
<methril|work> i try to start at runlevel 3 passing 3 as boot argument, but doesn't help
<methril|work> and the machine never responses to ping
<jhass840> Jordan_U: What is its effect on Wine?
<methril|work> if i start the system in "recovery mode" i could acces the disk, and i could modify the network itnerfaces.
<Jordan_U> jhass840, Don't use wine so I don't know, it's supposedly unstable so running graphics heavy games might cause crashes
<methril|work> butn then the tty's never responses
<jhass840> Jordan_U: I might try it this afternoon, see if it's possible that it fixes some games that don't work in wine currently.  It's doubtful, but just maybe
<methril|work> looks like some service (or the Xs) give the system to a unusable state
<methril|work> ok, forget it, ii put another ip addr :$
<_StelaNinja_> Hi!
<_StelaNinja_> Anyone who can tell me how to change the preferences for the new notifications??
<jhass840> _StelaNinja_: of the graphics?
<_StelaNinja_> Is there a gui?
<jhass840> _StelaNinja_: if that's the case then run "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf", and adding Option "AccelMethod" "UXA" to the Device section of your xorg.conf
<_StelaNinja_> Shall i change Option "NoLogo" "True" or add?
<syockit> i don't understand how this conversation managed to continue as if it was related...
<methril|work> someone expert in graphics could take a look on this? http://pastebin.com/m21463627
<syockit> wow, never seen that assertion before... but i do not use ati
<_StelaNinja_> "You can now use a menu to set up preferences for notification icons and where they should pop up." it says on all sites talking about the new features of Jaunty..
<mnemo> methril|work: do you have a consistent way of reproducing that crash??
<methril|work> mnemo: yes, allways
<methril|work> when i start x
<methril|work> wait a second. I'm going to pastebin my xorg.conf
<mnemo> methril|work: any error printed in "dmesg" after the crash?
<methril|work> no one
<mnemo> methril|work: please join #ubuntu-x channel and explain you bug there
<methril|work> ok
<methril|work> thank you mnemo
<syockit> _StelaNinja_: hmm, i thought notification-properties would work, but it still pops up at top right no matter what I chose
<_StelaNinja_> Yes, same here.. But I also thought I could tweak more things..
<syockit> maybe it's still a wip
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<Jordan_U> syockit, notification-properties isn't even included by default now, I wonder if they just plan to play it off like non-configurable was the plan from the start ( to go with the non interactive of course :)
<syockit> gnome style?
<sebsebseb> happydaisy: ok hi
<sebsebseb> happydaisy: a half upgrade?  so you can log in?
<happydaisy> nono
<happydaisy> The system works fine
<happydaisy> Still Intrepid
<sebsebseb> ok just
<happydaisy> I was forced to cancel while downloading the Jaunty packages
<sebsebseb> run the upgrade procedure again though
<sebsebseb> however
<sebsebseb> the beta of 9.04 well
<sebsebseb> there will be bugs and such
<sebsebseb> ,but if you know what you might be getting yourself into, then ok upgrade
<happydaisy> I've heard that Jaunty is quite a step up performance wise from Intrepid
<sebsebseb> nah
<sebsebseb> well
<happydaisy> since it is my work computer, I figured, why not =P
<sebsebseb> if  you do Ext4 I suppouse so, but that has a dataloss issue etc
<sebsebseb> work computer then wait for final
<happydaisy> Nah, they love me breaking their machines all the time
<sebsebseb> you don't want a unstable system for work
<happydaisy> It does give me something to do during the dull moments though
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb, The big data loss issue has been fixed ( not sure I like the way it was fixed but that's another story... )
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: fixed enough for a clean install of 9.04 final  to be done with Ext4, and then use that partition for well untill Ext5?
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: or untill the PC dies
<happydaisy> It was fixed by creating workarounds to handle applications that aren't written very well right?
<sebsebseb> happydaisy: your a woman aren't you?  the name  says you might be
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb, I'd think so
<happydaisy> nope, just comfortable with myself
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: I  upgraded 8.10 to  9.04 alpha6,  then to beta.  and well  KDE4 is still weird, but I don't care enough to fix.  no  log in sound on the beta.    so  I think  upgrades borked.
<aya_> is the jaunty release will delaY?
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: and I think wait untill final before clean installing and putting Ext4
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: ,but I want a file system that is nice and stable,  because I want to then just keep on upgrading  Ubuntu  with that partition
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb, I think it is a very safe bet that something other than ext4 will be the cause of any data loss / upgrade problems :)
<popey> sebsebseb: i asked in #ubuntu because you said - in #ubuntu - that ext4 has issues
<popey> i wondered what issues you'd seen
<sebsebseb> popey: only read
<sebsebseb> popey: not  tried myself
<popey> AIUI these aren't ext4 issues, but issues with the desktop environments
<popey> the same thing happens under xfs also, and nobody calls it "xfs data loss issue"
<nhasian> popey, see thats what i said in #ubuntu
<sebsebseb> yeah that's what I thought as well,  the desktop environments have been made for Ext3, not Ext4
<sebsebseb> or the file system is bad, one or the other
<nhasian> sebsebseb, well they just took shortcuts in the code that is coming back to bite them now hehe
<popey> might want to get that story straight before giving advice in #ubuntu then :)
<sebsebseb> I was thinking this earlier????   do  / as  Ext4.   do  home as  Ext4.   have a Ext3 data partition  that is used to backup some stuff, so if I got dataloss  on  Ext4's home oh well?   or have I misunderstood most of the stuff I read about  Ext4, hence that idea all of a sudden
<nhasian> sebsebseb, if i'm not mistaken you should make your home directory ext3 and your data partition ext4
<popey> its generally the home partition that would have the issue as that's where the .gnome and .kde folders would be
<popey> nhasian: yup
<sebsebseb> it's when stuff is about to be saved, but like powerloss,  the data goes?
<sebsebseb> ok well my current home partition is Ext3 :d
<nhasian> sebsebseb, right!  and gnome/kde are always saving lots of open files to the home directory.  thats where the problem lies
<sebsebseb> sounds like I won't have to move loads of data around after all
<sebsebseb> ok maybe I should start saying stuff like this in #ubuntu instead of saying that Ext4 is bad basically, because of some dataloss issue
<popey> ext4 isnt bad in and of itself
<nhasian> its never fun to have data loss.  but at least we know the cause and how to fix it
<nhasian> or at least work around it for the time being
<Mulder> i want to file a bug report but the problem is these crashes i'm having related to the video driver are so severe the system doesnt even get a chance to respond/log errors
<sebsebseb> so small files on  Ext3 home well so what, I mean I woudn't  get some big speed improvement anwyay if it was on Ext4?
<sebsebseb> it's the big files, that will want on Ext4?
<nhasian> sebsebseb, i dont remember all the benefits of EXT4 but i remember two that caught my attention
<sebsebseb> is that correct?
<nhasian> sebsebseb, faster with big files (which i use multigigabyte mkv files) and faster chkdsk
<sebsebseb> nhasian: right so small files, no difference from Ext3?
<nhasian> sebsebseb, not for data read/write but for filesystem check it still would be faster
<sebsebseb> nhasian: well it's only every 23 boots or so that it wants to check my file systems anyway
<nhasian> <-- my cat is snoring
<slytherin> anyone running jaunty on non-i386 machine?
<sebsebseb> nhasian: small Ext3 home,  big  Ext4  data partition,  16GB or so for / also in Ext4.  yeah that set up makes sense, altough   / could be even smaller
<nhasian> sebsebseb, yes that sounds good to me.  i dont know if you need a / more than 10GB though
<sebsebseb> nhasian: and people that want Windows to be able to access their data as well,  can use the driver for Windows, on the seperate home partition.  I don't think  Windows should ever really have access to  /  or /home
<sebsebseb> nhasian: uh the data partition I meant
<sebsebseb> nhasian: don't want a windows virus say deleting the hidden .folders from home
<nhasian> sebsebseb, i read that ext2ifs in windows allows it to read ext3 partitions.  i dont know if it will work with ext4
<sebsebseb> nhasian: and people  aren't meant to store it all on a data partition anyway, for stuff they want to keep for ages
<nhasian> sebsebseb, oh but i'm sure you can set ext2ifs to read-only so it cannot write to the ext3/4 volume
<sebsebseb> nhasian: yeah I used this on Ext3  http://www.fs-driver.org I guess it would need to be updated for Ext4 suppourt
<sebsebseb> nhasian: ,but that driver makes that file system be like Ext2
<nhasian> ext3 is the same as ext2
<nhasian> just with journaling
<sebsebseb> yeah
<nhasian> dont ask me what journaling means though hehe
<sebsebseb> !journalling
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about journalling
<sebsebseb> nhasian: maybe it's just, because of a borked upgrade, but 9.04 on Ext3 does not seem that  great for me so far.
<nhasian> sebsebseb, you mean ext4?
<sebsebseb> nhasian: no  I upgraded from  8.10  to alpha6, to the beta. so  yeah running Ext3.   I will clean install the final
<sebsebseb> nhasian: and then do Ext4
<nhasian> sebsebseb, good idea :)
<sebsebseb> nhasian: your on Ext4 or 3?
<nhasian> dang when you stay up till 2am you get hungry again
<sebsebseb> nhasian: indeed
<sebsebseb> nhasian: I kept on staying up all night for ages, but then this week 3 of those nights, I  hae slept at night, bed about midnight. heh
<nhasian> sebsebseb, actually i'm still only using ubuntu 8.10.  i'll do a fresh install after 9.04 is released
<sebsebseb> nhasian: so  yeah here I am at 10:15am awake,  instead of  sleeping or trying to get to sleep at an odd time
<nhasian> sebsebseb, same filesystem as you /home ext3, and root & /data ext4
<sebsebseb> nhasian: yep
<nhasian> sebsebseb, its only 10am in the UK?
<sebsebseb> nhasian: can make a rather tiny home with that set up,  the .folders won't  take up that much space
<sebsebseb> nhasian: yep we went forward the hour  last weekend for summer time
<nhasian> sebsebseb, that always screws me up.  we dont change time in Arizona
<nhasian> sebsebseb, where in the UK are you at?
<sebsebseb> nhasian: yeah some of the USA does and other parts don't.   and Costa Rica don't etc
<sebsebseb> nhasian: near Bristol
<sebsebseb> nhasian: I think it's nice when USA  and Canada are an hour less behind
<nhasian> i'd like to visit the UK sometime.  i went through heathrow airport once, it was a nightmare.  so many queues to stand in...
<sebsebseb> nhasian:  #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1 are so quite at this time
<sebsebseb> nhasian: heh
<nhasian> course if you tell am american about standing in a queue they wont know what the hell your talking about
<sebsebseb> nhasian: yeah same for us once,  on the way to Tenerife
<sebsebseb> nhasian: it was really bad weather very foggy,   4 hours  or so queieing
<sebsebseb> nhasian: well  not quite true, without a fastpass in Florida and quee
<nhasian> sebsebseb, i think it would be cool to visit someplace south of the equator.  where summer & winter are reversed
<sebsebseb> nhasian: at the theme park.   my first time to USA last year Florida :D  last August
<sebsebseb> nhasian: yeah you mean Aussieland and New Zeland
<nhasian> nice.  i went to disney world when i was very young.  i dont remember anything except for that dumbo ride for kids hehe
<sebsebseb> nhasian: I guess we are off topic now :D, but that no one really cares in here,  espesailly now when it would otherwise be  dead
<nhasian> or south america where my US dollars go a long way
<sebsebseb> nhasian: how old are you?  the £  used to go a long way all over the place, but not so much anymore
<nhasian> 32 now but i tell all the ladies i'm 27
<sebsebseb> nhasian: Disney Land Paris when young,  Orlando when older
<sebsebseb> nhasian: lier :d
<nhasian> sebsebseb, for some reason 20 year old girls wont give you the time of day if you tell them your over 30, but if your 27 then its go time
<nhasian> haha
<sebsebseb> nhasian: oh ok
<nhasian> maybe its different in Bristol
<o0Chris0o> !ot | nhasian and sebsebseb
<ubottu> nhasian and sebsebseb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> o0Chris0o: yeah, but this is #ubuntu+1  not #ubuntu  :D  plus  I  was about to PM him anyway
<o0Chris0o> sorry guys, but this is a lil bit too much off topic
<o0Chris0o> sebsebseb→ you should of done that awhile ago :)
<sebsebseb> o0Chris0o: yep it's off topic :D
<rconan> that's kinda a bug in ubottu... it should use the relevant channel name for !ot
<nhasian> i didnt think anyone else was awake :)  i was just about to go to bed anyhow
<o0Chris0o> I know its dead, but its the channel rules, incase someone does need help, it will be confusing to them
<o0Chris0o> rconan→ yeah :(
<nhasian> thanks for the heads up
<sebsebseb> o0Chris0o: sure, but then we would probably stop anyway
<o0Chris0o> sebsebseb→ indeed, but be best to just PM :)
<o0Chris0o> or join #ubuntu-offtopic, we discuss a lot of things there
<o0Chris0o> nhasian→ np :)
<rconan> there... 354390
<rconan> oh... needs a #? #354390
<sebsebseb> o0Chris0o: I am there again now!
<rconan> hmm... what triggers ubottu to parse a number as a bug number?
<rconan> ah... bug 354390
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354390 in ubuntu-bots "!ot command should have info on the current channel not always #ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354390
<o0Chris0o> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<o0Chris0o> thats what I mean
<rconan> o0Chris0o: I just reported it :p
<o0Chris0o> rconan→ cool, I am talking in #ubuntu-ops too :)
<rconan> ah...
<elky> mind you even #ubuntu-offtopic has standards -- and discussions about scoring tactics does not meet them
<ActionParsnip> if i use partimage to create an image of a partition, does the destination partition i put the image onto need to be the same size as the original?
<rconan> ActionParsnip: if it isn't I would imagine it has to be bigger
<rconan> and it wont fill the partition... I would imagine the filesystem will remain the same size
<rconan> but that is guessing...
<ActionParsnip> rconan: ok, thanks. i'll have a play
<slytherin> ﻿anyone running jaunty on non-i386 machine?
<rconan> slytherin: if amd64 counts...
<Do``> anyone experienced "noisy" playback in rhythmbox and vlc in jaunty?
<slytherin> rconan: yes, it does. Is DVD playback working for you?
<slytherin> Do``: I did, few days ago.
<rconan> not tried... haven't got any *actual* DVDs to try with but I can try a DVD image
<Do``> slytherin: did you find a solution,
<Do``> ?
<ActionParsnip> slytherin: yep, i am on AMD64 jaunty kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> slytherin: not tried dvd playback yet
<rconan> slytherin: what app are you using for playing DVDs?
<ActionParsnip> slytherin: if you are here in 5 hours i'll let you know
<slytherin> Do``: Nope. I didn't find time to look for solution. :-(
<slytherin> ActionParsnip: I will be here.
<slytherin> rconan: totem, vlc, mplayer
<rconan> Do``: what format are you playing etc...
<rconan> slytherin: ok then... anything
<Do``> rconan: mp3, flac, ogg
<Do``> rconan: everything has plays with a noise to it
<rconan> slytherin: mine's probably a bad test case since I'd be using an image not a DVD and I have libdvdcss2 from medibuntu
<slytherin> rconan: Do you have any real DVDs lying around, specifically ones with menu.
<rconan> Do``: hmm...
<Do``> rconan: correction, only flac has noise
<rconan> slytherin: I'll go and hunt
<rconan> slytherin: did you upgrade from intrepid? if so did dvd playback work in that?
<rconan> if so... was it with the same DVD?
<rconan> seems to work for me
<slytherin> rconan: yes, it did in intrepid. I am actually looking for more responses on bug 342890 so that I can decide in what cases the playback is broken.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342890 in libdvdread "Cannot play DVDs - Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342890
<slytherin> rconan: using which player?
<rconan> vlc
<Wortman> ew
<box> hey, i can't upgrade to 9.04 with upgrade-manager -d, it doesn't recognize that a dist upgrade is available. i did try to upgrade last night and it was working but i cancelled while it was downloading packages (hadn't started installing yet). Now it doesn't work. what can i try?
<Wortman> I think new wave should be the default theme upon release it is just so beautifully done
<slytherin> rconan: and what version of libdvdread?
<Jordan_U> box, Can you pastebin your sources.list?
<rconan> 4.1.3-4ubuntu1
<rconan> will vlc be using libdvdcss2?
<ActionParsnip> box: sudo apt-get clean; sudo update-manager -d
<box> sec
<Wortman> human is just so... brown and I am sick of it honestly a new theme would be awesome this is the most amazing release of ubuntu to date
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip, box Don't run update-manager with sudo
<slytherin> rconan: yes, it does
<rconan> Wortman: i like the ubuntustudio theme
<Wortman> how come audio doesnt work in virtualbox? yeah same here the US theme rocks which is why new wave should be default at the very least
<rconan> slytherin: that might be the difference between mine and yours then if I'm using the one from medibuntu
<box> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/m6f5bd079
<slytherin> rconan: no, that is not the difference. The problem is that libdvdread4 itself is broken for some DVDs
<rconan> slytherin: sounds like you'll just have to wait for a fix
<Wortman> dust is cool it just feels under done compared to new wave the only thing I dont like about new wave is the ugly bar at the bottom
<Wortman> I think a mix between the two would be awesome
<slytherin> rconan: I am the one trying to fix it. I have a solution in my PPA, but till now I have found only one other person facing same problem.
<mvo> upgrade from intrepid->jaunty are currently disabled
<rconan> they all have the horrible pale grey windows
<Wortman> anyone else try running 9.04 in virtualbox? the sound doesnt seem to be working
<mvo> because of bug #354228
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354228 in python-central "package python2.6-minimal 2.6.1-1ubuntu8 failed to install/upgrade: " [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354228
<rconan> slytherin: ah... it all makes sense now
<slytherin> Wortman: aren't you complaining in wrong channel?
<slytherin> Wortman: I mean regarding the theme.
<Wortman> no because I am not complaining I am saying what I like and what I dont like in the BETA of Ubuntu
<Wortman> complaining without merit would be wrong
<Mulder> looks like exa support in ati driver will need to be disabled in 9.04 before release
<Wortman> :( why mulder?
<slytherin> Wortman: oh, I thought you wanted new wave theme to be default.
<crdlb> Mulder: huh, why?
<mvo> box: see above, currently the releae upgrades are disabled
<Wortman> well, slytherin, I do want it default upon release
<Mulder> my constant soft & hard crashed induced by the video driver are not something you want other users to experience
<Wortman> I think a face lift will bring new proponents you know first impressions and all
<box> mvo: above where?
<crdlb> mvo: just let people upgrade, it's more fun that way :>
<crdlb> Mulder: um, what GPU?
<Mulder> theres a bug lodged upstream with the the driver developers, but it's still unresolved
<Mulder> x300
<mvo> box: disabled  because of bug #354228
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354228 in python-central "package python2.6-minimal 2.6.1-1ubuntu8 failed to install/upgrade: " [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354228
<crdlb> ok, they can just blacklist that model if it comes to that
<box> mvo: oooo... where should i go to check later and see if release upgrades are reenabled?
<mvo> box: yes please, it will probably take some hours though, new python needs to be build and tested
<box> k
<box> thanks
 * crdlb wonders if there are any ops around
<crdlb> would be nice to have that in the topic
<mvo> crdlb++
<Wortman> is the audio working in virtualbox for anyone else because it simply doesnt work here?
<box> that would probably be a good idea
<Mulder> it's not just r300. other people are reporting problems with other models too (6 page thread on phoronix about it )
<Wortman> may I make a suggestion? a "run as administrator" or "run as root" from the interface honestly having to drop to command prompt to simply install some scripts is getting old
<eagles0513875> Wortman: for suggestions submit them to launchpad.net
<crdlb> Mulder: only 6? that's nothing :)
<cwillu_clone> Wortman, there's always alt-f2, gksudo <command>, but ya :p
<Wortman> ok done
<PrebenR> when I run acpi_listen and press the sleep button on my Eee 1000H then it works. if I don't run acpi_listen the sleep fails and leaves the machined locked so I have to keep power down until it shuts down
<Ghabit> Hello. where I can find minimal cd of jaunty?
<Mulder> crdlb, relatively small thread compared to other issues maybe, but still not nothing.
<PrebenR> is there some acpi program I need to start as user or through rc?
<Wortman> it is annoying to run a .run script to have it come up saying "needs root privelages" but there is no clickable button to do so
<slytherin> ChanServ: theer is no such CD afaik
<slytherin> Wortman: complain with the person who wrote the script
<crdlb> Wortman: well, don't use .run scripts :>
<box> the amd64 release is compatible with intel64 right?
<crdlb> box: yes
<box> thx
<ActionParsnip> Wortman: sudo <scriptname>
<Wortman> cant have too many like unreal tournament 2004, drivers, stuff to simplify tasks and some need root privelages
<Wortman> right but laziness here and just a little annoyance across all distros I have
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: he wants a root acount
<Ghabit> Guys, help me - I am searching some way to install jaunty from a local mirror, advise me please.
<ActionParsnip> Wortman: its rare you will use sudo once your system is configured
<Wortman> no I want a button saying run as root then ask for my password
<ikonia> !upgrade > Ghabit
<ubottu> Ghabit, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: he's not getting it off me
<eagles0513875> Wortman: if you want a root console type sudo -s and ur pass then u dont need to type sudo all the type
<Wortman> oh my lawd
<crdlb> any time you need to use a .run file, the distro failed :)
<Wortman> no kidding
<ikonia> Wortman: thats a simple script to write - if you can't write it, I'd strongly suggest you not use root
<Ghabit> ikonia: There is no way to make network install of jaunty without upgrading?
<ActionParsnip> Wortman: you can run    gksudo or kdesudo   which will ask for a command to run as root
<crdlb> except maybe for proprietary software, but there should be a better system for that
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: sudo -i is advised
<ikonia> Ghabit: yes, and no,
<Wortman> ok seriously nvm you all are over complicating it
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: whats the difference between -s -i
<Wortman> with -s you have to exit
<Wortman> or logout
<eagles0513875> -i interactive mode
<Jordan_U> Ghabit, Looking for a minimal image now, here is a jigdo link which you can use to create an install CD from the mirror: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-beta-alternate-i386.jigdo
<crdlb> ikonia: could you add a note to the topic that upgrades from itnrepid have been temporarily disabled due to a python problem?
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: -s uses the root profile  -i uses the user profile
<ikonia> sure
<eagles0513875> crdlb: O_O python problem
<crdlb> bug 354258
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354258 in ubuntu "HP Deskjet D2530 won't print from Inspiron Mini 9" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354258
<crdlb> bah
<slytherin> Wortman: install package nautilus-gksu, logout and login again. right click on the file and you should have the menu itm.
<crdlb> bug 354228
<eagles0513875> thanks for the heads up ActionParsnip :) i just learned something new
<Ghabit> Jordan_U: What is jigdo? X)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/354228/+text)
<eagles0513875> uhoh thats not good
<ActionParsnip> Wortman: root is disabled for a great many good reasons surrounding security
<Wortman> slytherin ty so much man
* ikonia changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (beta)  discussion channel | Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED. Upgrades from Ubuntu 8.10 intrepid are currently suspended due to a Python issue. Jaunty ill most certainly break your system. Jaunty Beta CD's are at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ | Kubuntu: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-beta. | Join #ubuntu for non 9.04 support
<Wortman> actionparsnip you dont know me so I forgive you but I am no novice
<ikonia> csop
<ActionParsnip> Wortman: you didnt have to put the "you dont know me" ghetto stuff
<Jordan_U> Ghabit, http://www.debian.org/CD/faq/#why-jigdo
<Wortman> ikonia spell check change "ill" to "will"
<ActionParsnip> Wortman: i treat everyone identical to save hastle
<Wortman> right but its insulting to my intelligense
<ActionParsnip> Wortman: i assume nothing
<Wortman> you assume I know nothing
<Wortman> nvm
<eagles0513875> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<eagles0513875> too late for that
* ikonia changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (beta) discussion channel | Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED. | Upgrades from Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid are currently suspended due to a Python issue. Jaunty will most certainly break your system. Jaunty Beta CD's are at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ | Kubuntu: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-beta. | Join #ubuntu for non 9.04 support
<ActionParsnip> Wortman: as you say, i have no idea of your level of knowledge so i have to start somewhere dont I , most ubuntu users are fairly new to linux so i start low. its not aninsult to your intelligence at all
<ikonia> crdlb: acceptable ?
<ActionParsnip> what a clown shoes
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: he left
<eagles0513875> i havent run into any python problems yet
<crdlb> eagles0513875: it only breaks on upgrade
<crdlb> ikonia: looks fine to me
<eagles0513875> crdlb: i did an upgrade from intrepid to jaunty and i have had no issues
<ikonia> eagles0513875: and with respect your famous for breaking/not knowing what you're doing
<eagles0513875> well i havent so far ikonia
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: thats how i did it, a clean install was problematic for me
<ikonia> eagles0513875: as I said - your famous
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: interesting i did a clean install of intrepid then internet upgrade to jaunty
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: snap
<ikonia> eagles0513875: without knowing the details of the bug it's imporrible to be certain but I suspect it's only upgrading after a specific point when python was released to the jaunty repo
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> could be
<Milos_SD> hi all... I can update python2.6-minimal... here is the error: http://pastebin.com/m45320ab0
<ikonia> Milos_SD: check the topic
<ikonia> crdlb: pays dividends already, thank you
<Milos_SD> so it is in the work?
<Milos_SD> great :)
<Milos_SD> how can I reverse python to 2.6.1-1ubuntu7?
<Milos_SD> I can't do it from synaptic with "Force version"
<ikonia> going to be tough if you've started an upgrade from what I can see
<Milos_SD> I have Jaunty for some time now... I got that error when doing update last night :)
<Milos_SD> not upgrade, just update :)
<ActionParsnip> Milos_SD: can you recreate the error and pastebin the output please
<Ghabit> Jordan_U: I am not shure I am understand how to use jigdo...
<Ghabit> Can you advise me?
<Jordan_U> Ghabit, Follow these directions: http://www.debian.org/CD/jigdo-cd/ except when prompted for the debian mirror put your free Ubuntu mirror
<Ghabit> Jordan_U: Ah, understood! Cool tool X) How to tell jigdo which mirror to use?
<Milos_SD> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/m45320ab0
<Jordan_U> Ghabit, It will ask you
<Jordan_U> And the .jigdo file to process is: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-beta-alternate-i386.jigdo
<ActionParsnip> Milos_SD: sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get clean
<ActionParsnip> Milos_SD: then do what you did to recreate the error
<ActionParsnip> Milos_SD: any good?
<aboSamoor> Is there any tutorial to learn how to use the mic in ubuntu, my friends bring their laptops to fix. Usually I face the problem with Ekiga or Skype. I don't know how can I diagnose the problem with the mic ! Some of the problems are due to bugs but others a misconfiguration.
<ActionParsnip> eww @ skype
<Ienorand> aboSamoor: what I did was just enable all options in volume control and then fiddle about till I heard sound from mic, same with skype... But I don't know if that will help you...
<Milos_SD> ActionParsnip, I'll try that ...
<aboSamoor> lenorand: this is not practical, I want to know what the configuration supposed to be
<slytherin> aboSamoor: most of the times the mic is mute by default.
<aboSamoor> slytherin: The idea for each laptop I have many new options, how am I supposed to think about them to figure what is the correct configuration.
<Milos_SD> guys... I fixed it by creating old-site-packages directory manualy :)
<aboSamoor> slytherin: For example, I don't know now if my mic should work or it is not detected at all
<slytherin> aboSamoor: that is where the new sound options UI comes into picture. It simplifies the devices users is shown. Sadly it will not be installed by default in jaunty. :-(
<aboSamoor> slytherin: what is the package name ?
<slytherin> aboSamoor: I haven't yet come across a mic that is not detected.
<slytherin> aboSamoor: gnome-volume-control-pulse
<aboSamoor> slytherin: the idea I want a diagnosing process so I know that the situation is {HW not detected, Software Bug, Misconfiguration}
<slytherin> aboSamoor: I am not aware of any such process. I told you the first thing I look at (mute or not).
<aboSamoor> slytherin: I installed that package. Now in the input tab the mic seems ok. I am trying to record using the recorder without any use
<JMFTheVCI> I use 8.10 but I have tested this in 9.04 - The Mic can be turned on using the Volume Control but as soon as you close the Volume Control the mic is muted again. To get the mic to stay open you have to open Volume Control, go into the recording tab and then unmute your mic device. Do not close Volume Control but open Skype.
<aboSamoor> JMFTheVCI: I am trying this with sound recorder and the sound recorder is giving me pulses of the sound
<JMFTheVCI> aboSamoor: You will find that you may have to change the device type (ALSA, PulseAudio, Intel Hxxx etc) until you get one that gives you good audio.
<aboSamoor> JMFTheVCI: how can I change them ?
<JMFTheVCI> aboSamoor:from Sound Recorder: File>VolumeControl> Recording tab. At the top is Device. Pull down and test each one until you get good recorded audio.  If you do not have a Recording tab then click on the preferences button and tick the box next to the first item that is a recording item.
<JMFTheVCI> aboSamoor: My recording device is called Capture.
<aboSamoor> JMFTheVCI: I am trying everything, nothing works
<aboSamoor> I am using ubuntu for more than two years, I am happy with the experience, lately I am outside my country so text chat is not enough and I wanted to use my mic and I am shocked how it is hard to make this possible
<JMFTheVCI> aboSamoor:If nothing works then it is most likely a driver issue. Whatever hardware you have is just not working with the Jaunty drive. I would suugest you open a bug report.
<JMFTheVCI> I have two differing items of hardware running Ubuntu. Both have different Recording settings. And both Mic inputs are muffled/muted compared to the same kit running WinXP (I have dual-boot). This has to be a driver issue also.
<aboSamoor> JMFTheVCI: on this desktop the mic was working before 2 weeks ! on my laptop I have driver problem for a year !!! One of my friends has a dual boot and using his XP as telephone ;)
<JMFTheVCI> I have found that Linux & Sound have never really matched that of Win & Sound.
<aurel42> jaunty + nvidia + twinview + compiz = window manager may die at any time when moving the mouse across displays.
<aurel42> actually, it only happens when I move the mouse pointer from the second (rightmost) to the first (leftmost) monitor. I guess I need a second mouse so I can have one pointer per monitor and never have to cross that magical line.
<rconan> aurel42: translated to mean nvidia drivers are a huge pile of fail
<rconan> I have so many issues related to nvidia drivers with Xinerama
<aboSamoor> I think this must be clear that recording in ubuntu is just an experimental feature
<aurel42> rconan: should I try legacy drivers or will I run into different trouble there? On 8.04 or 8.10 I've never seen any problems like these.
<XiXaQ> installing jaunty beta and then installing all the updates; is that equal to downloading yesterdays daily image and installing that?
<rconan> aurel42: I don't know... what version are you running? there was a new one today
<rconan> XiXaQ: yeah
<amon__> aboSamoor: why that
<aurel42> rconan: *-180-*
<XiXaQ> rconan: is it recommended to install the updates between beta and rc, or is it better to wait for state changes?
<rconan> XiXaQ: I install the updates
<XiXaQ> thanks :)
<rconan> there are a lot of fixes to things happening all the time but you might find things break too
<aurel42> rconan: 180.37-0ubuntu2
<XiXaQ> Jaunty beta is finally working out of the box without any driver installs! And my webcam is finally working with cheese too :)
<rconan> aurel42: there was a new 180.x release in the repos today... you could try that
<aurel42> rconan: omw
<aurel42> rconan: from past experience, I'd say there's a good chance that my system will freeze completely during the upgrade (it happened 2 out of 4 times since upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04)
<rconan> aurel42: is it just X crashing or the whole system?
<aboSamoor> amon__: I faced many problems with mics on many different laptops and desktops. For a two years user it is not clear what is the diagnosing process that I should follow to know what is the type of the problem
<aurel42> rconan: not sure, both times I failed to try to ping the machine after the freeze. I couldn't zap X, though, nor switch to a text console (yes, I disabled "dontzap").
<amon__> ok, i understand, my mic is not working either
<rconan> aurel42: I'd selectively upgrade the linux-image and nvidia-glx
<rconan> aurel42: then reboot and do the rest
<aurel42> rconan: nah, someone has got to test it. ;) I'm getting used to running dpkg --configure --pending after the freeze. ;)
<XiXaQ> I need some help with a bug. Gnome or X.org crashes when I run a certain application. It always happen, but I don't know how to find out why. I'm also not close to my computer. But if someone could install "alarm clock" for gnome, and run it to find out why it crashes, I think it could be useful.
<rconan> aurel42: I'd certainly try and make sure you're using latest X, kernel and nvidia drivers
<aurel42> rconan: looks like I'll survive this time, the nvidia stuff is upgraded now.
<aurel42> Rebooting, as Ubuntu advises.
<rconan> aurel42: cool...
<aurel42> rconan: display problems that started with the last upgrade are still present: heavy black horizontal lines in themeable window areas, flickering pixels and lines, all on the second display.
<aurel42> well, perhaps the crashing compiz wm is gone. Hope dies last.
<rconan> aurel42: sounds nasty... I haven't used twinview in a while but there are certainly others around using it
<aurel42> .o( I really should revert to 8.10 on my main desktop machine. I'm not getting any work done anymore... )
<rconan> same here... spending too much time managing bugs and talking on IRC and not enough doing coursework
<aurel42> let's explain to each other that we're really doing it for a good cause and better karma. :D
<rconan> I'm doing it because when jaunty is release I want my peculiar desktop to be stable (not many people use 4 monitors with nvidia drivers and xinerama)
<aurel42> why would you use xinerama instead of twinview? are there advantages to xinerama?
<rconan> aurel42: *twin*view only supports two monitors
<aurel42> good point!
<mhiku> is there a quick fix howto for python breakage?
 * aurel42 tries to remember why he didn't use xinerama. I think it bothered me that maximizing a window would make it span both displays.
<crdlb> that doesn't happen with xinerama
<crdlb> at least not xinerama working properly on a desktop that supports it
<aurel42> I guess I messed up setting it up, then.
<crdlb> in fact, XRandR 1.2 uses the XINERAMA extension to convey the locations of the physical monitors in the screen
<crdlb> (as does twinview)
<aurel42> It's been a while since I tried xinerama, must've been when 8.04 was released.
<rconan> aurel42: for dual screen twinview is far superior since it works with compositing
<aurel42> rconan: can you translate that for me, please? "less cpu load"?
<rconan> aurel42: you can use compiz!
<aurel42> wobbly windows ftw!!
<rconan> twinview and composite extensions wont load at the same time... since compiz needs the composite extension it wont work with xinerama
<aurel42> s/twinview/xinerama/ ?
<rconan> aurel42: yeah
<aurel42> gotcha, thanks
<unixdawg> so what is broken now
<Exilant> i sometimes get complete lockups, no ctrl-alt-backspace, no ctrl-alt-f1 etc, any idea what is causing those?
<Exilant> or how to find out what is causing them?
<unixdawg> ok there are soem timestamp issues on files
<unixdawg> it says there 8 hours into the future
<skyl> http://pastebin.com/m6cf2ffa
<skyl> where is the path to the  Python 2.5.4 interpreter?
<skyl> the one that runs when I just type python!
<mnemo> skyl: type "which python"
<skyl> mnemo http://dpaste.com/23074/ that doesn't make sense does it?
<D3RGPS31> How do I upgrade to 9.04, update-manager -d doesn't allow me
<crdlb> skyl: command -v python
<crdlb> that's a bash builtin to tell you the exact path it has chosen to use
<crdlb> as opposed to 'which', which is an external tool that happens to use the same algorithm
<jck_> D3RPS31: You should wait till it allows you. read the topic of that channel.
<mvo> D3RGPS31: currently disabled because of a critical upgrade problem
<jck_> I tried manually this morning without using the manager and my system is a bit messed up now :(
<D3RGPS31> curses
<crdlb> :/
<D3RGPS31> mvo: thank you
<Do``> anyone experienced "noisy" playback in rhythmbox and vlc in jaunty?
<skyl> crdlb thanks, all clear now
<crdlb> skyl: I assume you just removed a python install from /usr/local and didn't start a new shell?
<skyl> crdlb hmm, not that I know of, just have a bunch of site-packages for python2.5 but now /usr/bin/python is 2.6 so that path has nothing on it
<crdlb> what did command -v python say?
<mvo> D3RGPS31: we re-enable it later today
<D3RGPS31> mvo: thank you again :D
<Eruaran> hello
<Eruaran> I updated Kubuntu 9.04 a short while ago
<Eruaran> And I've noticed that some Kwin effects are no longer working
<Eruaran> Desktop Grid has stopped working
<suffice> anyone know how to get input for korean characters working in kubuntu 9.04
<Eruaran> Cover Switch
<Eruaran> And alt+F1 (for example) to switch desktops has stopped working also
<jck_> mvo: is there already a fixed python2.6minimal package? I tried to upgrade by editing sources.list
<Eruaran> All I've done is install Kdenlive and latest updates
<Eruaran> There was an error message about orphaned files that mentioned alerting package maintainers
<mvo> jck_: not yet, its in the works
<mvo> jck_: I would not recommend upgrading at this point
<skyl> alias python='python2.5'
<jck_> mvo: I upgraded my home computer yesterday evening and it worked fine, so I tried in office today bevore knowing about the problem.
<coz_> anyissues with current updates?
<Eruaran> yes
<coz_> ah oh
<coz_> what?
<Eruaran> Well I'm using Kubuntu here
<jck_> mvo: so I'll wait and hope everything will work fine if your fix is in the repositories.
<Eruaran> Been brilliant
<Eruaran> latest updates have killed some kwin effects though
<coz_> Eruaran,  just some effects?  no boot problems etc
<Eruaran> coz_: just some effects
<mvo> jck_: please wait a bit, the problematic upload was done ~10h ago. extra care is taken to ensure that the problem is really fixed before we re-enable theup grades
<Eruaran> I installed Kdenlive, but I don't think that did it
<Eruaran> Had a bunch of updates
<jck_> mvo: ok thanks
<crdlb> mvo: this only affects release upgrades? ie the package is harmless for existing jaunty users?
<Eruaran> noticed desktop grid, cube, cover switch and switching desktops stopped working after that
<Eruaran> other effects still work fine
<coz_> Eruaran, these are the KDE effects correct not compiz
<Eruaran> so some minor breakage looks liek
<Eruaran> *like
<Eruaran> coz_: correct, I don't use compiz
<mvo> crdlb: yes, only release upgrades. the problem is basicly the unpack ordering (or rather the fact that the old intrepid python-minimal package is installed and not yet the new jaunty one). so for everyone on jaunty with the jaunty package of python-minimal (python-minimal != python2.6-minmal) its all right
<coz_> Eruaran,  mm  wouldnt compiz give fewer problems for you?  or are the kde effects that much better?
<Eruaran> coz_: I'm using Kubuntu with KDE 4.2, kwin effects are much better.
<tgpraveen> hi
<EagleSn> hi
<EagleSn> if I format an ext3 filesystem as ext4, is it possible to recovery any file from the old ext3 filesystem?
<Exilant> EagleSn: hm?
<Exilant> you can mount it as ext4
<Exilant> preserving all the files
<Exilant> or format it, and everythings gone, if there are no backups
<EagleSn> I have fotmatted it and I forget to copy an important file
<Exilant> EagleSn: a textfile?
<EagleSn> it is a .odt file
<EagleSn> OpenOffice.org document
<Exilant> if so, you can cat and grep the partition
<Exilant> odt might get a lot more complicated
<EagleSn> cat the partition_
<EagleSn> wow
<EagleSn> when you cat binary data, text is displayed as text true_
<ephoenix> hey everyone
<Exilant> there are other tools
<Exilant> like strings
<EagleSn> I think an .odt is an .xml
<Exilant> strings /dev/sda2 or so
<virtuald> is there any way to find out why my computer completeley froze and didn't respond to magic sysrq?
<mnemo> virtuald: can you ssh to it? also check in /var/log/*
<ephoenix> After I upgrade to 9.04 I had problems with audio from the browsers. And the browsers freezes up once video comes up sometimes.
<virtuald> mnemo: i didn't have a sshd installed
<wirechief> aboSamoor have you tried asking in #alsa  about your sound issues ?
<aboSamoor> wirechief: yes, they are not answering usually.
<virtuald> the screensaver was frozen. may have to do with compiz on the open radeon driver.
<wirechief> aboSamoor: that is true. gnubien or wishy are the ones to chat with
<wirechief> aboSamoor last time i checked wishy was the expert on pulseaudio
<wirechief> aboSamoor wishy is usually around in the early am with gnubien around 11am
<wirechief> aboSamoor: good luck
<aboSamoor> wirechief: the problem the I am actively installing ubuntu on many machines. At least I am supposed to give the user indication why his mic is not working {Software Bug: Alsa, Pulseaudio, ... OR misconfiguration}. I read the community diagnosing wiki page and I think it is old and not clear
<aboSamoor> wirechief: I will try another time in  #alsa
<wirechief> aboSamoor: ok, i see that gnubien is on the channel but dont know if he is active ;)
<wirechief> aboSamoor: they have a script use can use that helps pinpoint the issues with sound
<Milosz> is it possible to adjust the duration of the notification bubbles?
<Milosz> they disappear almost when I'm done only checking what it actually is
<bazhang> april 09
<lovre> when is 9.04 comming out?
<bazhang> see above lovre ^^
<lovre> lol
<lovre> does it have a habbit of releasing in the beginning, end, middle?
<Unksi> end
<bazhang> april 23 iirc or thereabouts lovre
<lovre> bazhang: ok thank you
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<maxb> lovre: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<lovre> maxb: ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> bazhang: 24th i thought
<bazhang> gnomefreak, thus the 'thereabouts ' :)
<gnomefreak> ah good point :)
<gnomefreak> it is 23rd
<gnomefreak> at least planned date
<zeltak2> hi all. any one have any idea what apart form dragon player all other players (vnc.smplayer,kplayer etc..) cant play video (no sound and stutters) in kubuntu jaunty?
<eagles0513875> Exilant: actually
<eagles0513875> Exilant:  nm sry i wasnt scrolled all the way down here
<eagles0513875> !multimedia
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<eagles0513875> zeltak2: see above
<eagles0513875> zeltak2: the 2nd link should have what you are looking for
<hackel> So how does one find out about new updates in Jaunty?
<eagles0513875> hackel: type in sudo apt-get update then once that runs run sudo apt-get upgrade
<hackel> eagles0513875, that's really not helpful.
<mbeierl> hackel: what sort of update info are you looking for?
<eagles0513875> mbeierl: wants to find out about new jaunty updates
<mbeierl> yes, but there are updates daily
<hackel> I'm not getting any of the usual notifications about updates anymore, that's what I'm referring to.  update-notifier is running, and it does download packages in the background, I just never get notified.
<eagles0513875> mbeierl: even every few hours
<mbeierl> minor ones, but even more than daily rightnow
<mbeierl> oh!
<mbeierl> that's true there seems to be a bug in the update-notifier
<mbeierl> I noticed that too
<eagles0513875> same here
<eagles0513875> same issue
<mbeierl> I just run update-manager periodically and manually scan the changes
<mbeierl> I figured it's just part of the beta cycle
<mbeierl> 'spose I should check to see if there's a bug report filed already....
<hackel> Oh, I thought I had read something about the process changing for jaunty, but if it's just a bug then it's not a big deal.
<eagles0513875> hackel: if there isnt a bug filed im more then welcome to confirm it for you
<mbeierl> I *think* it's a bug
<mbeierl> thanks
<mbeierl> I'll go check...
<mnemo> im also not getting update notifications
<BluesKaj> hackel, i have the same issue with the notifier , but if you do sudo apt-get update in the cli the indicator that updates are availble are the lines that begin with "hit" . They describe the packages that can be upgraded with adept or synaptic.
<BluesKaj> !adept notifier
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept notifier
<BluesKaj> !notifier
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notifier
<hackel> BluesKaj, no, that just refers to list files that it was able to download.
<BluesKaj> yes , but it indicates an upgrade is available
<hackel> BluesKaj, no, it doesn't.
<BluesKaj> click on the adept changes , and you'll see what i mean
<mnemo> read this:
<mnemo> * When there are non-security updates, Update Manager will open and
<mnemo>     show them *one week* after it was last opened (whether it was last
<mnemo>     opened manually or automatically, and regardless of whether updates
<mnemo>     were actually installed then).
<hackel> I don't use any graphical package manager.
<mnemo> maybe its by design actually?
<hackel> mnemo, hmm, that's what I was wondering.  It makes sense, I suppose.  If people see the icon all the time, then they learn to ignore it. :)
<BluesKaj> hackel, well too bad for you , being a purist can be difficult
<hackel> BluesKaj, true, I'm not a purist, I'm a pragmatist.  And aptitude and apt-utils are far superior for most of these things.
<BluesKaj> well aptitude does the same thing as apt in this case
<BluesKaj> anyway hackel , do what you want . I was merely trying help :P
<ubuntu> hi
<hackel> Indeed, thanks...
<ubuntu> I'm just testing jaunty beta
<ubuntu> Kubuntu, actually
<ubuntu> it looks like the installer, even when pressing advanced, does not let you choose to install the boot loader on a partition
<ubuntu> but only on the mbr
<mbeierl> hackel, not sure I understand your question then...
<hackel> mbeierl, my question is simply about update-notifier no longer showing a notification icon that I have new updates waiting to install.
<mbeierl> update-notifier is a GUI program... so what do you mean by not wanting to use a gpm
<mbeierl> oh I see
<mbeierl> you want the notifier, but then want to run the update from aptitude safe-upgrade
<mbeierl> or something along those lines
<crdlb> you can re-enable the icon
<mbeierl> 'cos it's possible to check from the cli for pending updates:
<mbeierl> sudo aptitude update
<mbeierl> ...
<hackel> mbeierl, yes, this is what I have done for the past few years.
<mbeierl> Current status: 41 updates [+15].
<mbeierl> shows up for me at the end
<mbeierl> I can then go do the upgrade
<mbeierl> but right now I guess there is a change somehow to the update-notifier
<hackel> mbeierl, heh, yes I know that.  I just don't want to have to check myself, when it can do it for me.
<mbeierl> which (I /think/) someone said now waits a week before notifying?
<BluesKaj> crdlb, how ?
<crdlb> gconf-editor /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch
<hackel> crdlb, update-notifier is still running, that isn't the issue.
<crdlb> indeed
<mbeierl> for example, I stop my autostarted up-not then start it from the cmdline and I see:
<crdlb> hackel: but update-notifier doesn't display the icon unless you disable that setting
<mbeierl> update-notifier
<mbeierl> ** (update-notifier:17423): DEBUG: /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check returned 38 (security: 0)
<mbeierl> which means there are 38 updates pendind
<mbeierl> g
<crdlb> it's update-notifier that does the auto-launching of update-manager
<mbeierl> but I do not see any visual notification
<hackel> Oh I see!  I thought auto-launch was referring to startup.  Wow, I can't imagine *ever* wanting update-manager to auto-launch!  That is terrible!
<hackel> crdlb, unsetting auto_launch did indeed bring the icon back, thanks.
<mbeierl> what?
<mbeierl> you're right!
<mbeierl> that is different!
<mbeierl> I bet this is even written up somewhere that I didn't bother to read :)
 * BluesKaj wonders what the kde equivalent might be
<bjsnider> i've been using jaunty more than a week, and i still haven't seen update-manager tell me anything
<mbeierl> go into gconf-editor like crdlb mentioned
<mbeierl> uncheck auto_launch
<hackel> This should really be mentioned in the release notes.
<mbeierl> it actually puts back the old-style behaviour
<joshjtl> hi folks
<jsphillips86> Dropbox just magically QUIT working on 9.04 beta. Anybody experienced with it
<joshjtl> I'm having lock ups that require manual shutdown, the cursor is still moveable but nothing else is
<joshjtl> the only thing i've done differently of late that i can think of is using preload, and booting without "splash", and with "vga=791" in kernel line...
<billybigrigger> has anyone written a howto on shaving secs on boot with kernel options?
<billybigrigger> can't seem to find much except that jaunty itself boots fast
<comingsoon> so what excatly the sum of ram do I need to run 9.04
<mbeierl> btw... if anyone's having problems with pptp under jaunty - I had a working config under intrepid, but just could not recreate it under jaunty.  Also found out that you cannot 'export' a pptp connection so there is no bringing it forward
<mbeierl> until... I realized I could just copy the config from under the .gconf/network/connections directory from my intrepid home to my jaunty home
<mbeierl> (ie: I did not do an upgrade, I did a new install with a new home partition)
<mbeierl> just thought I'd throw that out there :)
<mikedep3331> hey, I'm on Jaunty. How can I test the notification system?
<CarlFK1> HP p1505n "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"  pretty sure it was working a week ago
<abhishekiitd> hey dudes i have a problem here.i just installed 9.04, and the first thing i wanted was compiz, so i typed compiz in terminal ..but the terminal hung after that and i just closed it...after that any window (for eg, this firefox window) i open, gets on top of the menus aand i cant acces them when i am runing an application
<hackel> comingsoon, a whopping 256M.
<mikedep3331> abhishekiitd: to enable compiz, you use preferences > appearance > visual effects
<hackel> abhishekiitd, you need to run "compiz --replace".  Try hitting alt-F2 and running it.
<mikedep3331> you may need to install the proprietary graphics driver
<comingsoon> awhopping ?
<abhishekiitd> mikedep3331:but before that how do i solve my current problem
<mikedep3331> restart X
<mikedep3331> log out and log back in
<abhishekiitd> hackel:why replace?
<hackel> comingsoon, sorry, stupid expression.
<hackel> abhishekiitd, because it is replacing metactiy, the default window manager.
<mikedep3331> or hackel can help you further
<abhishekiitd> hackel:ok thanks..leme try it
<CarlFK1> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20007155/troubleshoot.txt  how do I make that?
<abhishekiitd> it didnt help
<abhishekiitd> i got the same hung terminal
<abhishekiitd> and yet again firefox is pasted on top left of the screen
<abhishekiitd> and i cant access the menus
<mbeierl> that sounds like a bad video driver
<mbeierl> what card do you have?
<abhishekiitd> nvidia 9200 gs, 512 mb
<mbeierl> lsmod | grep nv
<abhishekiitd> well if i dont try compiz command at all its fine
<mbeierl> what's that say?
<abhishekiitd> mbeier: and compiz ran fine on 8.04\
<mbeierl> can you confirm you've got the same nvidia driver installed on jaunty that you did on hardy?
<abhishekiitd> mbeierl: as i said, i cant access terminal until i log out again and then ut
<mbeierl> ok, log out then, please
<abhishekiitd> mbeierl:well i havent installed any dfriver yet
<bjsnider> abhishekiitd, are you using the nvidia 180.44 driver at the present time?
<mbeierl> as an aside, I'm using 180.44 on Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300 and compiz works well enough
<mbeierl> still have the refresh problem
<abhishekiitd> bjsnider:i presumed that ubuntu 9.04 installed it for me automatically, becasue i am kinda gettting good resolution
<bjsnider> works fine here too
<bjsnider> no, it did not
<mbeierl> where parts of a window do not update
<bjsnider> it's a restricted add-on sir
<abhishekiitd> bjsnider:so right now i need to log out..i will be right back
<joshjtl> I'm getting lockups that are causing everything to freeze except my cursor, i have to manually shutdown machine. Is there anywhere I can look at a log perhaps where I might figure out whats causing this?
<mbeierl> we will wait for you :)
<bjsnider> it will install automatically if linux changes the linux license
<mbeierl> bjsnider: not a chance ...
<bjsnider> mbeierl, what refresh problem is this now?
<abhishekiitd> mbeier: now m back
<Ienorand> bjsnider: Or if nvidia would release it under a free license, not very likely atm either...
<mbeierl> bjsnider: I'll have a terminal, and type say ls -al
<bjsnider> abhishekiitd, i would make sure i had the nvidia blob installed at this point
<abhishekiitd> mbeierl: how can i check if nvidia drivers are correctly installed?
<hackel> I'm unable to upgrade nvidia-glx-180 at the moment.
<abhishekiitd> bjsnider:how?
<mbeierl> the screen only shows part of the update, then nothing until I cause a refresh
<mbeierl> by moving the window
<mbeierl> abhishekiitd: justa sec
<bjsnider> abhishekiitd, execute at the terminal sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<abhishekiitd> mbeier|:ok
<mbeierl> abhishekiitd: go under System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<abhishekiitd> mbeier|:ya it doesnt show nvidia there
<bjsnider> there's your problem, sir
<mbeierl> abhishekiitd: there are no greyed out nvidias listed?
<abhishekiitd> mbeier|:..there is no mention of nvidia at all
<abhishekiitd> mbeier|:when i was trying it by using live cd, i can remember nvidia listed, though it asked for activation
<bjsnider> that may be a jockey bug
<mbeierl> abhishekiitd: you can try manually downloading it from here http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<abhishekiitd> bjsnider:and moreover i cant access net on either synaptic or termial, i guess i will have to fix that first
<mbeierl> ah, yes
<bjsnider> you what?
<abhishekiitd> mbeier|:ok i will try that, but isnt it an improper way
<bjsnider> whatkind of a system is this?
<mbeierl> well, it's how I've been doing it...
<bjsnider> mbamford, wait, you installed using nvidia's installer?
<abhishekiitd> bjsnider:actually i use a proxy authetication, in my colege
<bjsnider> mbeierl, , wait, you installed using nvidia's installer?
<bjsnider> abhishekiitd, yes but the drivers are there for the lan card right?
<abhishekiitd> bjsnider:lan card, yes...but i think i will need to input username and passwords at more than one places
<bjsnider> abhishekiitd, if you can get that thing on the internet i can get your nvidia driver working quickly
<abhishekiitd> bjsnider:ya got it...i am trying to fix it.
<Eruaran> Ok things are worse than I thought
<Eruaran> I've lost themes and icons have regressed to KDE 3.5 icons
<bjsnider> mbeierl, are you using kde?
<Eruaran> So... some kwin effects not working, icons not right, themes missing... this happened after the most recent updates
<abhishekiitd> does anyone else need to use proxy authetication with a static ip to connect to the internet
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, I have downloaded the iso image and when booting up from the cd, I get kstartupconfig4 does not exist or failed.  Has anybody had this happen to them?
<JMFTheVCI> update-manager -d is currently not working, yes? And from the intro this is due to python. Is the python bug a showstopper for the upgrade or for the system after the upgrade?
<abhishekiitd> cz i have got a problem here..i need to apply the proxy system wide, and i clicked on system wide, but it doesnmt seem to help
<gnomefreak> JMFTheVCI: yes it is
<gnomefreak> gundam_rx78nt1: the md5sum seems to be wrong (at least that is 1 reason)
<JMFTheVCI> no point in asking for a timescale for a fix...?
<gnomefreak> gundam_rx78nt1: run md5sum something.iso  replace something with name of iso and see if they match from the site you downloaded it from
<gundam_rx78nt1> gnomefreak: Thanks. I will do that once I finish downloading a fresh copy.
<benste> during installation with alternate CD (LTSP server) I got an error saying that I have to config manually the devices DHCP should listen on eth0, how should I modify /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf  to do so?
<gnomefreak> gundam_rx78nt1: also burn the slowest you can
<cjae> ok so ext4 will be available in jaunty, is it ready? someone told me to wait, so IF there is a security flaw in it how would it be patched or can this happen with a filesystem?
<rconan> cjae: ext4 is officially stable
<gnomefreak> cjae: its a bit buggy from what i have seen in bug reports
<benste> cjae, ext4 works fine on my 9.04 system
<rconan> it's an option in jaunty but not default
<cjae> and I would be using kubuntu and someone told me that it causes kde to crash
 * gnomefreak stays away from words like "stable" and "officially"
<cjae> is there #kubuntu+1?
<ActionParsnip> benste: how do you find it stacks up against ext3
<QPrime> cjae: ext4 has issues with commit times and *hard* locks on systems.  I would generally only use it on *servers* that are known to be rock solid.  ext4 has been known to loose data and zero out files if the system goes down hard.
<ActionParsnip> cjae: try it
<benste> ActionParship: it's 18sec faster bootable on my laptop :-)
<mbeierl> bjsnider: yes, I pretty much always install using nvidia's installer
<mbeierl> bjsnider: and I use gnome
<benste> ActionParship:and I didn't have a loss of data even with battery empty
<ActionParsnip> benste: not bad
<cjae> nope
<bjsnider> mbeierl, you didn't use the nvidia-xconfig command at the end did you?
<ActionParsnip> benste: i'll look into it next install for kicks
<benste> ;-)
<ActionParsnip> benste: could look into hdparm too if your drive sucks
<mbeierl> nope
<benste> it works fine so no need for loking something up :-)
<cjae> benste, what window manager or DE?
<benste> gnome
<mbeierl> bjsnider: I use my own xorg
<bjsnider> mbeierl, i thought the window refresh issue for the 7k cards was fixed a few months ago
<cjae> :(
<benste> cjae - default isntall
<mbeierl> bjsnider: I like to have it know about my second monitor when it's not connected to the laptop so I have to keep a hand-rolled config
<mbeierl> bjsnider: nope.  I have not seen it go away ever
<rconan> just to check something:
<rconan> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rconan> !not offtopic is #ubuntu+1 is the Ubuntu development branch discussion channel. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<benste> does no one know how to modify /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf to listen on eth0 ?
<cjae> does anyone hear use 9.04 with kde and know if the Nvidia installer works yet? or with gnome?
<ikonia> rconan: ?
<ActionParsnip> cjae: im on 64bit kubuntu jaunty + nvidia
<rconan> ikonia: the offtopic message for this channel should mention the channel it's in not #ubuntu
<benste> cjae: nvidia + gnome too
<benste> 32bit
<cjae> ActionParsnip, beta or daily build?
<ActionParsnip> cjae: i use the 180.44 from the reop, works fine
<ActionParsnip> cjae: beta
<cjae> cool I tried awhile back and it didn't
<ActionParsnip> cjae: but im getting about 40 sets of updates a day
<cjae> ActionParsnip, would you use daily or should I steer clear of it
<MTecknology> So, I want to use debootstrap, but I don't know where to grap the stuff for a mirror to keep the files on my system - anyone know where to get these files?
<ActionParsnip> cjae: i'm no fan of dailys or alpha, i like a good solid freeze point to install
<rconan> cjae: beta with updates is the same as a daily
<mbeierl> ok, what sort of "backing store/triple buffer/use events/?" do people generally use here for their xorg with nvidia
<cjae> ActionParsnip, I see daily is about 15 to 20 megs smaller than beta
<mbeierl> and for compiz do you use copy or direct?
<ActionParsnip> cjae: strange
<mbeierl> maybe that's why I still get the window refresh bug
<BluesKaj> do we need all these older versions of Python below 2.6 ?
<rconan> BluesKaj: some things are incompatible with newer python versions I believe
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: if they are deps of stuff, yes
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: could try deborphan
<miik> please update GDM
<benste> did so try 9.04 in Vbox with guest additions? after guest additions I alwas fall back to low grafics mode
<miik> why the hell Ubuntu uses 100 year old GDM 2.20 ??
<rconan> miik: 2.20 is not old
<ActionParsnip> benste: then you need to configure xorg.conf
<mbeierl> QPrime: ext4 has *hard* locks?  Do you mean to say that it locks up the kernel hard, or that it cannot properly recover yet from hard lockups?
<rconan> it's the current release
<miik> rconan, yes, its old..
<miik> rconan, no its not the current release
<benste> rconan: ubuntu is using 2.26 atm !!
<miik> rconan, 2.24.1 is the current
<rconan> my bad...
<miik> benste, but GDM is still 2.20 :(
<cjae> ActionParsnip, sorry I must have been looking at wrong one it is only 5 megs or so diff
<mbeierl> bjsnider: do you use the damage events flag for nvidia?
<miik> how can i tell the guy who is the boss of ubuntu to upgrade GDM to latest?
<rconan> benste: i assume you mean 2.25 since 2.26 is not out
<bjsnider> mbeierl, no
<rconan> benste: 2.25 being 2.26 development branch
<ActionParsnip> miik: log a bug, you may be able to find a ppa with  the new version on. Is the current one not working for you?
<ActionParsnip> !info gdm
<ubottu> gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.10-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1933 kB, installed size 15980 kB
<bjsnider> mbeierl, but the refresh issue doesn't exist for my card, and never did
<benste> rconan regarigin GDM possibly, I think they're waiting for the new one with facebrowser: http://anotherubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/12/no-facebrowser-for-jaunty.html
<crdlb> miik: they use an old gdm because the new one is full of regressions
<benste> rconan, jaunty uses 2.26
<miik> ActionParsnip, yes it works, but i dont want old.. i want new... heard the old is slow, and new is better
<miik> oh
<mbeierl> bjsnider: lucky...
<rconan> miik: what's the problem with 2.20?
<ActionParsnip> miik: well if what you have works, why fix it
<miik> i heard its slow
<benste> ActionParsnip which config should I enter in xorg.conf?
<MTecknology> !info gdm jaunty
<ubottu> gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.10-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1933 kB, installed size 15980 kB
<benste> ActionParsnip even dpgk-reconf... results in low grafic
<miik> !info gdm feisty
<ubottu> 'feisty' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<bjsnider> mbeierl, no, the issue doesn't affect any card => geforce 8k series
<miik> !info gdm dapper
<ubottu> gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.10-0ubuntu1.1 (dapper), package size 1682 kB, installed size 11592 kB
<ActionParsnip> benste: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/05/23/install-virtualbox-additions-for-an-ubuntu-804-guest/
<jonathan__> how stable is jaunty?
<ActionParsnip> miik: newer isnt always better
<rconan> miik: they will have considered the update to 2.2{4,6} but have decided against it for a reason
<mbeierl> bjsnider: what sort of compiz settings do you use? indirect, copy, etc?
<ActionParsnip> jonathan__: works ok here, yours may be different
<jonathan__> good to here
<miik> rconan, oh okie
<rconan> although it does seem odd
<jonathan__> s/here/hear/
<bjsnider> mbeierl, default settings, with redirect fullscreen unchecked
<benste> jonathan__ it's unstable - but works fluently for me
<jonathan__> ok
<cjae> anyone know of any issues dual boot (?)ubuntu and windows 7?
<QPrime> mbeierl: didn't mean to imply that ext is the *cause* of the hard locks. just relating the fact that if a your hardware locks before a commit you lose data, after a metadata commit but before a data commit you zero files.  due to the length of the commit times, it's much more of a problem than ext3.
<QPrime> *ext4
<mbeierl> QPrime: ok, just wanted to clarify.  I've been having the odd hard lock lately on 9.04 and was looking at how to narrow it down
<rconan> cjae: no... I do it on my laptop, although not on the same hard drive
<rconan> not reason it shouldn't work though
<ubuntu> I'm trying to install Jaunty, and I went to resize a partition, it's been going for about 30 minutes or more, how could I check that it is still going?
<mbeierl> QPrime: and, of course, I'm using ext4 for the root partition
<rconan> cjae: just don't let ubuntu shrink your win7 partition
<mbeierl> QPrime: /home is reiserfs
<bjsnider> mbeierl, don't you mean ninafs?
<cjae> rconan, I was just making sure the bootloader was the same and stuff :) thank you
<QPrime> mbeierl:  good luck with the root.  home should be ok (just keep the knives away from it) *sigh*
<mbeierl> bjsnider: /dev/sda4 on /home type reiserfs (rw)
<cjae> rconan, I have two drives as well ;)
<mbeierl> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<rconan> mbeierl: it was a joke about reiser murdering his wife :p
<cjae> rconan, is does 7 have winfs?
<rconan> cjae: no... just updated ntfs which ubuntu can't resize (AFAIK)
<cjae> ok
<ActionParsnip> cjae: plan your partitions and you will never have to resize
<bjsnider> mbeierl, excuse me but who's joking?
<cjae> ActionParsnip, two hdds
<bjsnider> oh, sorry i meant that for rconan
<ActionParsnip> cjae: still has partitions on them for storage
<ubuntu> rconan: Gutsy resized my NTFS Vista.
<rconan> bjsnider: i don't really get how you arrived at ninafs so I couldn't say
<rconan> ubuntu: vista != win7
<cjae> ActionParsnip, ?? sorry not following you but I am not fully awake yet either
<ubuntu> rconan: I know, you said NTFS, not Win7 NTFS
<mbeierl> mbeierl: I had no clue ... I didn't catch the reference, and I'm culturally challenged :)
<rconan> ubuntu: i said "updated NTFS" and we were already talking about win7
<ubuntu> rconan: I was just multi-tasking, sorry didn't read all the previous stuff.
<mbeierl> bjsnider: I meant you, not me :)
<ActionParsnip> cjae: if you plan your partitions for both  drives when you first install and leave unpartitioned space to install other OSes instead of accepting the default to use the entire drive you will never have to resize partitions as they will already be sized up
 * QPrime thinks reiserfs is a prime example of why filesystem names should be independent of their developer :(
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, I have downloaded the the 386iso image and none of the md5sums match the ones listed on the file on the download site.
<gundam_rx78nt1> This is the third time I downloaded and from different sources.
<bjsnider> mbeierl, a lot of people think reiser's name should be taken off the file system as a tribute to his murdered wife
<rconan> ActionParsnip: I follow a one disk per OS rule and never put storage on the same disk as an OS
<rconan> bjsnider: i was not aware of that
<mbeierl> bjsnider: wow.
<ActionParsnip> rconan: me too, swap on a different drive with user data, then OS
<cjae> ActionParsnip, I always use manually paritioning and I would be 40 gig = win7 and 300 gig=(?)ubuntu
<bjsnider> he strangled her while the kids were in another room and then drove her out to a ditch and buried her
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rconan> bjsnider: to be fair it was reiser who wrote the filesystem and he was pretty damn good at that even if he was a little uncooperative
<bazhang> please take that to another channel thanks.
<ActionParsnip> gundam_rx78nt1: use torrents, they have good error checking stuff which can help get a good image
<QPrime> yeah, getting offtopic with the details there...
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok.
<gundam_rx78nt1> be back after the download has completed.
<rconan> hilights the problem with the offtopic message again
<cjae> is anyone up keeping reiserfs? cause I find it much faster than ext3 and have not seen anything in ext4 that would dramatically speed it up or am I wrong?
<spaceBARbarian> hey for some reason i am seeing white lines around my panels when using the cube
<spaceBARbarian> anyone know how to fix that ?
<rconan> cjae: ext4 is much faster than ext3
<cjae> ok
<rconan> cjae: reiser3 is supported by mainline kernel developers
<ActionParsnip> spaceBARbarian: do you mean compiz?
<benste> ActionParsnip, your link didn't work
<QPrime> cjae: reiser4 development is currently slow/stalled.
<rconan> reiser4 is probably going to die an ugly death
<benste> ActionParsnip ideas how to escape low grafic mode?
<spaceBARbarian> ActionParsnip: yeah compiz cube rotation gives me white lines around my top and bottom panels
<ActionParsnip> benste: do you mean the content or the page didnt load?
<ActionParsnip> spaceBARbarian: then head into #compiz
<cjae> rconan, when you install ubuntu there is only one reiserfs option now which reiser is it?
<rconan> cjae: that's reiser3
<benste> ActionParsnip: eh I'm taliḱing about gdm woun't load cause of ubuntu in low grafic mode popup
<rconan> the other one you have to patch your kernel for
<ActionParsnip> benste: try running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bjsnider> cjae, xfs is faster than any filesystem in the kernel right now
<ActionParsnip> benste: then restart x
<benste> ActionParsnip already tried it with -phigh
<benste> didn't work
<benste> configured manually with vboxvideo driver now - doesn't work
<spaceBARbarian> i installed jaunty with ext3, is it worth it to go back and switch to ext4 ?
<QPrime> bjsnider: never used it, but it has a 'reputation' for data loss issues as well.
<god-mok> hi, after upgrading the system to kernel 28-11, my system freeze and after that i boot into the root shell. the system says it's on "read-only" i can't change any settings, but the config files are not corrupted or anything
<benste> spaceBARbarian : bootup 10 sec faster !!
<defrysk> spaceBARbarian, if you have time and resources, its worth it
<bjsnider> spaceBARbarian, for me, ext4 has been a huge performance boost over ext3
<defrysk> fscheck is retardidly fast done
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: with XFS: Creation and deletion of directory entries can be a much slower metadata operation than other file systems.
<defrysk> on ext4
<spaceBARbarian> so more than just faster boot ? because i always used hibernate anyway
<bjsnider> ActionParsnip, yes, deleting sometimes is slow
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: and they cannot be shrunk
<defrysk> spaceBARbarian, minor chance of dataloss during major crashes
<bjsnider> spaceBARbarian, when applying new packages, the write operations go, i dunno, 100 times faster or something
<cjae> how is fsck with xfs?
<spaceBARbarian> bjsnider: can i hold you to that 100 * performance boost ?
<defrysk> 2.6.29 kernel seems to have solved some of the bugs, not sure if its patched to the ubuntu kerenl ?
<bjsnider> ActionParsnip, ok, but i'm just going to switch to btrfs for koala, so it doesn't matter much
<bjsnider> defrysk, i'm sure those things will be backported if it really is fixed
<defrysk> bjsnider, would be cool ;0
<bjsnider> spaceBARbarian, you can haveme killed
<spaceBARbarian> bjsnider: will do
<abhishekiitd> bjsneider: i have managed to get my synaptic running...now tell me what was command for installing nvidia 180, please!
<abhishekiitd> hey anyone here, what is the command for installing nvidia drivers?
<abhishekiitd> something like sudo apt-get install nvidia-180?
<bjsnider> sudo apt-get isntall nvidia-glx-180
<abhishekiitd> bjsneider: ok thanks...but nvidia isnt listed in my hardware drivers, but i should proceed with this command right?
<bjsnider> yes, proceed
<ActionParsnip> abhishekiitd: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<bjsnider> no, not nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip> abhishekiitd: what nvidia card is it?
<bjsnider> that command will create a parochial xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: why not nvidia-xconfig?
<abhishekiitd> ActionParnship:NVIDIA geforce 9200 gs
<ActionParsnip> abhishekiitd: ok install the 180 driver as we've said, bjsnider knows some jiggery pokery
<bjsnider> nvidia hasn't updated that command in awhile
<abhishekiitd> bjsneider: is nvidia 8600 gt better than mine?
<ActionParsnip> abhishekiitd: what ram on both is a factor, as well as the chip
<bjsnider> abhishekiitd, you're spelling my name wrong
<abhishekiitd> bjsnider:sorry mate!
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: so whats the deal to get the nvidia driver enabled once installed?
<mahfiaz> why doesn't the ubuntu live-cd contain estonian tranlation anymore?
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: install nvidia-glx-180, eh?  I always used to try the Hardware Drivers thing and it would always hang on me
<abhishekiitd> ActionParnship: MY vram is 512 mb, while my frnd's is 256 8600 gt
<bjsnider> abhishekiitd, it probably is. the low numbered cards ae generally worse than high numbered ones, so the 8800 will be better than the 9200, but not better than the 9800
<ActionParsnip> abhishekiitd: then the 9200 is a later chip and has more vram so will perform better
<abhishekiitd> mbeier|:even i wanted to use that but my nvidia didnt show up on hardware drivers
<bjsnider> abhishekiitd, vdpau needs vram, so yours is prefereable
<bjsnider> now pastebin the contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<abhishekiitd> bjsnider: well, u just said lower numbered are worse, and then u say 8800 is better than 9200!
<abhishekiitd> bjsnider: it is still installing
<bjsnider> abhishekiitd, it's the second number that counts, more than the first
<mahfiaz> why doesn't the ubuntu live-cd contain estonian tranlation anymore?
<abhishekiitd> bjsnider: well!that's a news...i never knew!
<ellar> i have problems with my sound on t21 after suspend-to-ram . Which information should i include for the bug report?
<hil> this is true for last 3 numbers. first number is generation
<ActionParsnip> mahfiaz: you can apt-get it if you need it (and you have www access)
<ActionParsnip> bjsnider: here's mine http://pastebin.com/f2826e27d
<ActionParsnip> on a nvidia 6150
<mahfiaz> ActionParsnip, sure, I know this, ubuntu even has graphical tool for it, but I as a translator want to know what was the reason. Lack of space on cd?
<abhishekiitd> bjsnider:http://pastebin.com/m6005b332
<abhishekiitd> bjsnider: should i restart?
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> you need to replace that file
<abhishekiitd> bjsnider: now i can see my nvidia on hardware drivers...and how should i replace?with what
<abhishekiitd> ?
<ellar> is there anything like #ubuntu-sound?
<bjsnider> abhishekiitd, use hardware drivers to activate the driver, and then check the xorg.conf file again
<ActionParsnip> mahfiaz: not sure, log a question as a bug. it may get answered
<mahfiaz> ActionParsnip, ok thanks
<abhishekiitd> bjsnider: i activated it, and now it asks me to restart
<bjsnider> abhishekiitd, pastebin your xorg.conf again
<abhishekiitd> bjsnider:http://pastebin.com/m245b822c
<bjsnider> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/f2826e27d that's what the xconfig command gets you. You'll get an error and no gui from the freetype line at the very least
<bjsnider> abhishekiitd, perfect. restart and enjoy compizzy goodness
<eseven73> does brasero not work on jaunty? It's in the menu, but it wont start
<abhishekiitd> bjsnider:ok thanks, lleme reboot
<tgpraveen> ellar: no ask wht u want hear
<tgpraveen> maybe there is a developer team who work on pulseaudio
<tgpraveen> in ubuntu
<cjae> um is alsa outdated and pulseaudio is the now?
<bjsnider> alsa is sound drivers, pulseaudio is a userspace sound system that uses those drivers
<BluesKaj> cjae,  i was informed that alsa uses HAL ,sees and enables the drivers that run ontop of the pulseaudio structure
<cjae> ok so what is the point of OSS? or does OSS support some cards that ALSA doesn't
<fosco__> !oss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss
<fosco__> ops :)
<fosco__> oss is the old sound system, it doe not support more hardware than alsa or pulse, but some old apps only work in oss mode
<BUGabundo> guud afternoon peeps
<cjae> thanks to everyone who answered my questions :)
<keisangi> hi there
<keisangi>  i have a problem with kde (jaunty beta, latest kde) "moving files to trash" is extremely slow
<keisangi> delete is as fast as usual, but move to trash is very slow
<BUGabundo> keisangi: someone already mention that during the weekend
<keisangi> is there a way to fix it ?
<BUGabundo> I guess two, make that bug confirmed
<BUGabundo> can you please see if there is a bug already, and if not, file it on launchpad?
<keisangi> curiously, the computer i use at work, (same jaunty, same kde version) do move to trash normaly .. (isn't slow)
<keisangi> the computer is an old dog
<keisangi> but the one i use right now is a quad core extreme, with 2 gb ram
<keisangi> anything could be done to restore
<keisangi> "moving file to trash" to reasonnable/normal speed
<keisangi> ?
<BUGabundo> keisangi: did you read what I said???
<eseven73> Ok im trying to backup my ext4 /home using partimage but it reports it as ext3, but gparted reports it as ext4, My question is if i use partimage to back up the partition will it ruin it being that it says ext3 when its really ext4?
<keisangi> BUGabundo: i'm reporting the bug on launchpad
<BUGabundo> eseven73: maybe partimage is not compatible with ext4
<BUGabundo> ?
<eseven73> it says it is
<eseven73> on their website
<eseven73> its actually SystemRescueCD-1.1 that im using
<eseven73> and it says:
<eseven73> The kernel supports most of the important file systems (ext2/ext3/ext4, reiserfs, reiser4, btrfs, xfs, jfs, vfat, ntfs, iso9660), as well as network filesystems (samba and nfs).
<BUGabundo> ok I take it back
<BUGabundo> try #ubuntu-devel
<BUGabundo> and see if any FS experts are around
<eseven73> ok
<keisangi> BUGabundo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/354617
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354617 in ubuntu "(jaunty) kde4.2.2 slow moving to trash" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> ok
<mib_zdkuel1c> hi, i am using ubuntu 8.10 , its great and all but i cannot get my wireless to work, can any please help
<s0undt3ch_> hello ppl
<s0undt3ch_> I'm trying to install compizconfig-settings-manager=0.8.2 from jaunty which then says it will upgrade a lot of packages which worries me since I'm on intrepid. Can I know which is pushing all the packages?
<eseven73> BUGabundo, ok i just found out apparently partimage doesnt support ext4 yet.. :/
<BUGabundo> eheeheheh
<BUGabundo> I thought so
<eseven73> systemrescue cd does support it, but not partimage
<BUGabundo> its too *new*
<BUGabundo> mib_zdkuel1c: 8.10 support is in #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> s0undt3ch_: use mvo or compiz ppa instead of messing with your sources!
<mib_zdkuel1c> thanks
<s0undt3ch_> BUGabundo: mvo?
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> but try the compiz ppa 1st
<Brandie> http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/2776/dscf2478.jpg I get that when i try to boot into 9.04 :\
 * BUGabundo checks
<BUGabundo> Brandie: what GPU?
<BrianR___> Any opinions on using i386 vs lpia installer on an atom-based netbook?
<BUGabundo> aka grafic card
<Brandie> hd 4850
<BUGabundo> BrianR___: sure. should work!
<BUGabundo> BrianR___: is it a sub 7" ?
<BrianR___> I did my 8.10 install with the MID installer, then installed various other packages to get a roughly UNR type system.
<BUGabundo> or bigger one?
<BrianR___> BUGabundo: Nah. It has a 9" screen. But I'm more concerned about the architecture than the package set. Isn't the LPIA architecture built with a different compiler?
<BUGabundo> Brandie: hum did you had the closed driver or used a large resolution for TTY?
<BUGabundo> BrianR___: go for 386! it works!
<abhishekiitdq> i have installed compoz
<Brandie> I had the newest ati driver in 8.10
<BUGabundo> yes it is
<abhishekiitdq> how can i edit settings
<abhishekiitdq> compiz*
<Brandie> and I had my res at 1680x1050
<BrianR___> When I did my 8.10 install, I used the MID installer, then installed regular gnome and compiz desktop stuff
<BUGabundo> Brandie: check the rellease notes! you will see that many ati cards won't work properly with closed driver now
<BUGabundo> BrianR___: the packags are the same, of course
<Brandie> I had it working in the alpha's, but i cant remember how i got it woring >_>
<BrianR___> BUGabundo: I found that not every package available for i386 was available for lpia
<Brandie> My bud did it for me, So eh.
<Brandie> So, I cant use my card with the new ubuntu?....
<Brandie> How am I gunna play games? D=
<BrianR___> BUGabundo: pretty close, but not everything.
<BUGabundo> BrianR___: those are mostly FTBFS
<abhishekiitdq> please tell me how to edit settings for ubuntu
<abhishekiitdq> for compiz
<Brandie> install cssm in add/remove
<BUGabundo> Brandie: you can... just have to try the -ati (opensource) one
<BrianR___> BUGabundo: Yeah. I'm guessing since not only is the architecture different, but it's a different major version of gcc.
<Brandie> well uh, how to i get passed that screen? :3
<BUGabundo> abhishekiitdq: instal compizconfig-settingmanager
<BluesKaj> BBL , errands in the rain :P
<Brandie> I'm in root back up right now
<BUGabundo> BrianR___: gcc should be the same, but I can't be sure....
<BrianR___> BUGabundo: was hoping someone had done like usability checklist and battery runtime type tests already. I suppose I could run my own, but...
<BrianR___> BUGabundo: it wasn't in 8.10
<BUGabundo> Brandie: run in recovery and select XFIX
<BrianR___> BUGabundo: (the gcc version wasn't in 8.10 anyway)
<Brandie> fix x server?
<Brandie> already did that
<abhishekiitdq> bugabundo: that doesnt work, please spell it properly
<BUGabundo> guys and galls calm donw!! I'm alone here!!eheh
<BUGabundo> BrianR___: as I said, I can't be sure
<Brandie> already did that:P
<BUGabundo> abhishekiitdq: instal compizconfig-settingmanager
<BUGabundo> compizconfig-settings-manager
<Brandie> er, I  just get a screen thats less corrupted. go to add/remove and search for compiz and install compiz icon and cssm  >:U
<BUGabundo> Brandie: sorry if that failed too
<BUGabundo> I'm not an X guru
<Brandie> mm :\
<BUGabundo> guess there's something else in there
<Brandie> is there a way to st it to safe graphiccs mode?
<BUGabundo> can you pastebing you xorg.conf?
<BUGabundo> and grub menu.list?
<Brandie> how would I do that?...
<BUGabundo> I want to see if you have a resolution bigger then 800 on the TTY
<s0undt3ch_> BUGabundo: aquainted with compiz?
<BUGabundo> s0undt3ch_: yes
<s0undt3ch_> BUGabundo: does it *require* python-2.6?
<BUGabundo> s0undt3ch_: don't know
<BUGabundo> ask to apt-cache
<Brandie> my res is 1680x1050, and my monitor says it's 1600x1000 when it's booting
<s0undt3ch_> BUGabundo: it pushes it
<BUGabundo> Brandie: yeah I thought so
<BUGabundo> that could be it
<s0undt3ch_> just wondering if it's really necessary
<BUGabundo> Brandie: can you came with me to #ubuntu-x ?
<BUGabundo> s0undt3ch_: don't know
<Brandie> yup
<BUGabundo> most packages were migrated to it
<BUGabundo> brb
<BUGabundo> on #X  now
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> everyone done?
<wolfgang> hey guys.. i installed kubuntu 9.04 (beta) (cause network was messed up in 8.10).. and now my printer (canon i80) doesn't work - any ideas?
<BUGabundo> wolfgang: check LP for bugs with cups on it
<Milos_SD> where can I find changelog of updates?
<wolfgang> BUGabundo: what's lp?
<BUGabundo>  !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<god-mok> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<wolfgang> kk
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<White_Pelican> I remember in kde 3, if you right clicked in a folder in Konqueror and even in Dolphin, there were certain items in the menu that pops up, inclusde cut, cop move delete, etc. I see this does not exist in kde 4. Is there something I need to configure to allow this?
<wolfgang> hm, can't find nothing there
<s0undt3ch_> dam, I'm still required to push alot of packages....
<hggdh> wolfgang, have you updated your beta? (dist-upgrade)
<hggdh> after the beta went out I think we had some printer-related updates already
<wolfgang> hggdh: i did.. daily
<BUGabundo> wolfgang: I do it 5x a day
<Brandie> BUGabundo: did I mention i can hear the start up sounds and stuff?
<wolfgang> BUGabundo: kk.. i just checked.. there only were 3 updates
<BUGabundo> nice! oh wait
<Brandie> D:
<joshjtl> okay i have discovered the source of my lockups (require manual power off) Gimp! when I'm using gimp I get these unrecoverable lock ups..
<BUGabundo> so its not after grub, but way until GDM?
<joshjtl> problem is I need gimp right now...
<Brandie> It is after grub
<BUGabundo> joshjtl: ext4?
<Brandie> It's after the ubuntu loading screen.
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: no ext3
<Brandie> usualy it should go to the login screen after it, but it gives me corrupted screen
<BUGabundo> Brandie: I still suspect that your grub was some option to use a bigger resolution
<BUGabundo> joshjtl: Intel GPU?
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: yes
<Brandie> Probably, But it works fine in 8.20....
<Brandie> er 8.10
<wolfgang> i'll try rebooting.
<wolfgang> thanks for now
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: any thoughts for fix?
<BUGabundo> joshjtl: doesn't your X freeze after a few secs, after login?
<Brandie> sudo apt-get remove gimp ? D=
<BUGabundo> eheheh
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: maybe a split second...
 * BUGabundo likes Brandie jokes
<joshjtl> Brandie: im building a web site right now, i really need gim
<joshjtl> op
<joshjtl> gimp
<BUGabundo> yeah it's the intel bug joshjtl
<BUGabundo> not gimp
<BUGabundo> joshjtl: jaunty is BETA!!!
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: hrmmm is the bug on launchpad somewhere?
<BUGabundo> it can and will cause breakage
<White_Pelican> very beta :)
<BUGabundo> many
<BUGabundo> depends on your card
<BUGabundo> 865, 945, etc
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: has anyone found a work around?
<Brandie> Well, I was seriouse. remove than reinstall?..
<BUGabundo> its an intel bug
<BUGabundo> bryce is working hard on it
<BUGabundo> Brandie: its not a gimp bug.... it's a driver one
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: do you happen to know where that particular bug is located on launchpad?
<Brandie> ah
<BUGabundo> tell me your card version
<joshjtl> gm965
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/304871
<BUGabundo> the last comment from bryce there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [High,Fix released]
<BUGabundo> has most of the bug IDs
<Brandie> whats the name of the proprietary ati driver?
<joshjtl> arggh do i really need to reinstall intrepid to get some work done... i just got used to jaunty happily (other than this of course)
<BUGabundo> glrfx or somethijng
<BUGabundo> joshjtl: you can boot from CD or liveUSB
<BUGabundo> and get work done too
<joshjtl> mmm i suppose :/
<joshjtl> hmm im going to upgrade my kernel... i have another problem that machine wont shutdown/reboot until on last screen i ctrl+alt+delete out... maybe it will help this too
<joshjtl> would adding Option "DRI" "false" to xorg stop desktop effects?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> unfortunatly
<BUGabundo> but at least it works!
<thiebaude> is there a workaround to fix my x session so it can start?
<joshjtl> yeah im going to try using later kernel first
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: what gpu card?
<thiebaude> intel 81815
<thiebaude> i can log into fluxbox
<BUGabundo> guys time to go! be back later! hand on to the jaunty waves
<BUGabundo> ahh thiebaude I remember
<BUGabundo> can you boot from livecd?
<thiebaude> yes
<sirderigo_> C
<sirderigo_> after a upgrade texlive-base get broken, it only happened to me o it happened you too?
<joshjtl> rebooting to try 2.6.29 on this thing
<aurel42> Downgrading from jaunty to intrepid fixed all my problems, only Evolution refuses to work with data that has been touched by the new version from jaunty.
<sirderigo_> how you downgrade?
<aurel42> I'll soon know whether jaunty's Evolution builds on intrepid.
<aurel42> I did a fresh install from 8.10 iso and restored my $HOME
<aurel42> jaunty had way too many problems on my system.
<joshjtl> okay, installed rebooted with kernel 2.6.29 ... lets see if this fixes my problem
<aurel42> jaunty's libical and evolution-data-server builds on 8.10. Now for evolution itself.
<aurel42> Wish me luck.
<DanaG> argh, no wonder the volume control thing laaaags: it's a "feature".
<DanaG> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Gauge
<DanaG> "Gauge If a notification bubble has a gauge, the gauge should display the old value for 500 ms before switching to the new value for the remainder of the time, as a visual indication of what the change was. "
<DanaG> er, delete first word.
<nighstalker> Has the nvidia driver been fixed in Jaunty?
<joshjtl> so far so good with my lockup problem...
<genii> joshjtl: Good to hear
<joshjtl> yeah!
<genii> joshjtl: So the preload was causing it ?
<KelloggsFrosties> hi there!
<joshjtl> genii: no, intel bug apparently... but changing kernels seemed to fix it, also fixes my reboot/shutdown issue
<genii> joshjtl: Ah, OK
<Tumie> hi, i'm at jaunty now, but aMSN doesn't sign in
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: my intel issue was resolved using 2.6.29
<BUGabundo> joshjtl: nice
<sirderigo_> BUGabundo, texlive-base is bugy
<sirderigo_> buggy
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: you should try it
<sirderigo_> BUGabundo, it fails to install
<bjsnider> Tumie, my understanding is that app is currently broken
<Tumie> bjsnider: ok, are they trying to fix it ?
<bjsnider> Tumie, i think it's broken upstream, so the amsn devs would have to fix it
<Tumie> ok, thank you for the information :)
<bjsnider> Tumie, pidgin works and emesene probably does
<Halow> Pidgin connects to msn just fine.
<Vorbote> And msn-pecan is in the repos if you can't live without those annoying voice-clips and whatever.
<gon> <gon>: Hi <gon>: I have some problems connecting to wireless network in some place <gon>: In 8.10 works fine, but in jaunty can't connect
<BUGabundo> hi gon
<BUGabundo> what's up?
<gon> <gon>: i got this from dmesg: <gon>: [ 351.136971] wlan0: disassociating by local choice (reason=3) [ 353.136063] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
<gon> using b43
<gon> + knetworkmanager plasmoid
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> knm is utterly broken
<BUGabundo> can you try gnome's networkmanger?
<gon> emmm, i don't want gnome :B
<gon> but, from command line
<BUGabundo> then try cli
<gon> i got the same issues
<mnemo> there is tons of hits on that error in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=disassociating+by+local+choice+reason%3D3&field.actions.search=Search
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> I know mnemo
<BUGabundo> not even asac will touch them
<gon> sudo dhclient wlan0 <= this step fail
<BUGabundo> not really
<BUGabundo> I aren't linked to the network yet
<gon> the wireless network is in my university, protected by wep shared key
<gon> in my home, I use wpa+aes, and works fine...
<ripps> How do you do xdcc downloads with irssi?
<BUGabundo> ripps: wrong place to ask
<void^> ripps: /help dcc
<Vorbote> ripps: Ask in #irssi, although I think their channel in EFnet is more active.
<eseven73> is there a fix for Nautilus crashing on boot up?
<BUGabundo> eseven73: do you have a bug for that,
<BUGabundo> that I can look at?
<mnemo> eseven73: did you use apport to report the bug into launchpad? if so, please paste the URL to the bug
<mnemo> ;)
<eseven73> the auto bug report doesnt work
<eseven73> it just hangs when i try to report anything
<mnemo> eseven73: hang as in the apport-gtk UI becomes gray and unresponsive?
<eseven73> it just doesnt work
<BUGabundo> eseven73: try the cli
<eseven73> i dont recall if it turns grey or not
<BUGabundo> $ apport-cli -fp PACKAGE
<BUGabundo> or to just send the actual crush that you have
<thiebaude> where can i download 2.6.29 kernel, maybe that will fix my intel lockup, also
<BUGabundo> $ apport-cli -c /path/to/crash
<BUGabundo> something like
<eseven73> donno where to get crash info
<BUGabundo> $ apport-cli -c /var/crash/_usr_nautilus......
<eseven73> but if i find something ill post it
<mnemo> thiebaude: ubuntu has a clean version of 2.6.29 available as a .DEB ... google for "ubuntu mainline kernels"
<BUGabundo> eseven73: its in /var/crash
<thiebaude> thanks mnemo i'll go for it
<mnemo> thiebaude: DEBs for 2.6.29.1 are here --> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.29.1/
<thiebaude> kewl, wish me luck everyone
<eseven73> oh nice BUGabundo i didnt know about /var/crash  :D
<mnemo> thiebaude: good luck :)
<joshjtl> hey who was it that told me about a dolphin fix including HOME= something... ?
<BUGabundo> bbl
<eseven73> BUGabundo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/143649      sorry took me so long, some reason i cant copy from vim since i dont have the .vimrc that lets me use copy/paste
<eseven73> new install and all that :D
<BUGabundo> tell me when come back
<eseven73> ok
<Turl> hi, can you explain me how does this 'indicator applet' does any good?
<thiebaude> i'am able to log in now, but with the 2.6.24-24 generic kernel only
<mnemo> thiebaude: another more interesting thing to test for you is xorg-edgers + 2.6.29.1
<ephoenix> anyone running ubuntu on ext4 and how is it?
<thiebaude> mnemo: you got a link for that
<picklesworth> anyone know what the status is on updating monodevelop? Jaunty still has the beta for some reason :/
<mnemo> thiebaude: add this PPA inside /etc/apt/sources.list       --> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<thiebaude> ok
<mnemo> thiebaude: and then install updated versions of mesa, xserver, libdrm and intel ddx driver
<mnemo> then you
<mnemo> r on the very latest versions
<mnemo> good for bug reporting etc
<thiebaude> mnemo: im running 9.04 now
<mnemo> thiebaude: yeah, but this is the upstream versions straight from git... they are much more recent than jaunty
<mnemo> but more unstable as well ofc
<joshjtl> hey who was it that told me about a dolphin fix including HOME= something... ?
<syockit> it solved some problems on mine too, was using it until jaunty's xorg got fixed
<mnemo> thiebaude: then to revert from xorg-edgers PPA back to normal jaunty packages... you can use something like this --> http://pastebin.com/m1409f44 (not exact commands but I think you will get the idea)
<joshjtl> syockit: was it you who told me about how to restore dolphin?
<syockit> nope, it wasn't
<thiebaude> mnemo: thanks
<syockit> joshjtl: btw, restore in what way?
<joshjtl> syockit: well i had used it to log into ftp, and since then moving things to trash took a very long time, so i had to restore it somehow using HOME= something mytempdir... and it worked, but i forgot what it was
<syockit> joshjtl: you can check the logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<joshjtl> thanks syockit
<eseven73> where do i look up Jaunty bugs?
<joshjtl> damn cant find it anywhere :(
<syockit> eseven73: until release, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/
<eseven73> ok ty
<syockit> hmm, since many things are frozen, maybe can start reporting at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty ?
<eseven73> well
<eseven73> my report has several duplicates
<eseven73> so im not going to post it
<eseven73> its the Nautilus crashes on boot bug
<Ienorand> How come I can't acces this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/321955
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<cjae> ok who was the person who told me that they had win 7 and kubuntu 9.04 installed, when I try to manually partition with win =/dev/sda and kubuntu =/dev/sdb the installer tries to add grun at (hd1) =/dev/sdb which is dumb, what can I do to make this work?
<eseven73> bug #273114
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273114 in nautilus "Nautilus crashes on boot, even though I'm not running nautilus" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273114
<eseven73> also brasero refuses to boot, and also the weather widget crashes a lot too
<eseven73> so i had to use k3b :(   (was trying to avoid using kde libs on this install) ah well
<GodfatherofEire> So, whats gonna be new in Jaunty?
<eseven73> ext4
<eseven73> :D
<GodfatherofEire> Ah
<GodfatherofEire> Very nice
<eseven73> yea using it now :)
<GodfatherofEire> Notice any efficiency difference?
<eseven73> too soon to tell i think
<eseven73> just installed last night
<GodfatherofEire> Ah
<GodfatherofEire> Anythin else new?
<eseven73> im sure there are a ton of new stuff, but i havent seen anything really
<mnemo> GodfatherofEire: new notification popups, new GDM theme, new versions of most apps
<GodfatherofEire> Ah
<GodfatherofEire> Break of compatibility?
<eseven73> oh yea firefox has new popup notifiers forgot to mention that
<eseven73> kind of annoying though
<joshjtl_> can I downgrade intel drivers back to intrepid?
<joshjtl_> can I downgrade intel drivers back to intrepid?
<eseven73> bug #354720
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354720 in nautilus "Nauilus crashes when I boot into Jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354720
<eseven73> I found out there was no other bug like mine so i went ahead and posted a bug report, there are some that are similar but they date back to 2007-2008 and for a different release
<BUGabundo> back
<joshjtl_> BUGabundo: upgrading kernel to 2.6.29 did NOT fix my intel issue :(
<BUGabundo> I read
<eseven73> bug #354720
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354720 in nautilus "Nauilus crashes when I boot into Jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354720
<joshjtl_> I was considering downgrading intel package but... it looks like it would be a huge pain
<eseven73> BUGabundo, ^^^^^^^^^
<BUGabundo> thanks eseven73
<eseven73> np
<BUGabundo> joshjtl_: DON'T
<BUGabundo> you will have more trouble to keep userspace in sync
 * BUGabundo has bad memory
<joshjtl_> BUGabundo: so for now the only fix is turn off effects? (can I just do it in my kde system settings is that enough, or do i need to do it xorg) or is there anything else i can do to workaround this issue.
<BUGabundo> joshjtl_: what was your prob again?
<joshjtl_> BUGabundo: intel driver causing unrecoverable lockup
<BUGabundo> ahh yes
<joshjtl_> real bummer
<BUGabundo> so far acccorgding to bryce only dri false half solves that
<joshjtl_> this is since beta
<BUGabundo> not sure it will get fixed until release
<joshjtl_> alpha didnt have this
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, does bryce say the intel driver is broken right now?
<joshjtl_> BUGabundo: just read downgrading kernel can help
<joshjtl_> BUGabundo: any idea what I need to do to downgrade kernel to 2.6.27?
<BUGabundo> don't, please don't!
<BUGabundo> if you really need that, use ibex then
<bjsnider> joshjtl_, that's crazy
<joshjtl_> BUGabundo: according to the bug it fixes the issue
<BUGabundo> try it!
<BUGabundo> but Its not Advised or supported
<joshjtl_> might as well give it a shot
<bjsnider> why not try 2.6.29
<BUGabundo> lol
<joshjtl_> bjsnider: i have
<joshjtl_> no fix
<joshjtl_> anyone know where 2.6.27 is located?
<BUGabundo> joshjtl_: did you at least let bryce know about it?
<BUGabundo> or any X devs?
<joshjtl_> BUGabundo: no, there is a bug report for it...
<BUGabundo> did you comment there?
<joshjtl_> not yet
<matrixblue> I want to do a full install of Jaunty on my flash drive. Which file system should I be using? and is the wear on the drive significant?
<BUGabundo> so who was the one with nautilus crashs??
<BUGabundo> matrixblue: you don't! use usbcreator
<BUGabundo> it uses fat32
<BUGabundo> eseven73: ping
<matrixblue> BUGabundo: the usb creator installs is too slow to boot and can't update
<BUGabundo> did nt you report via apport??
<BUGabundo> yes it can matrixblue
<BUGabundo> if you reserv the space for it
<BUGabundo> a persistent install
<matrixblue> BUGabundo: the boot time is still too slow
<BUGabundo> not for me
<matrixblue> BUGabundo: how long does it take for you?
<BUGabundo> I boot my 8GiBs kington with jaunty
<BUGabundo> in 35 secs on my laptop
<matrixblue> hmmmm
<matrixblue> that's worth considering
<BUGabundo> of course this is a fast PC and fast pen
<BUGabundo> on slower PCs it takes longer, of course
<eseven73> ok i got an email that says my apport wasnt good enough or what not, i donno what else they expect
<DeepB> grrr.... bug #354228 when d-u
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354228 in python2.6 "package python2.6-minimal 2.6.1-1ubuntu8 failed to install/upgrade: " [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354228
<BUGabundo> yes eseven73
<BUGabundo> you need to sent the crash
<BUGabundo> as I told you
<eseven73> i did
<BUGabundo> no you didn't
<BUGabundo> you just run apport to colect data
<BUGabundo> not send your crash
<eseven73> it sent me to the bug site and i filled out everything
<BUGabundo> lets do it again!
<BUGabundo> no no, bleive me
<BUGabundo> eeh
<BUGabundo> $ apport-cli -c /var/crash/NAUTILYUSCRASHERE
<eseven73> look i did everything it said on the website
<eseven73> im not going through this again
<BUGabundo> replace the last part with the crash file name
<BUGabundo> ok.... that way we can't help you more then we already did
<eseven73> they closed it already
<joshjtl_> brb rebooting
<BUGabundo> no no
<BUGabundo> just do what I sain
<BUGabundo> *said
<BUGabundo> that is basicly what pedro asked u too
<BUGabundo> eseven73: its just on line
<eseven73> they got my bug report, they deleted it, why do it again?
<BUGabundo> you can even dupe it to the other bug
<BUGabundo> because it didn't contain the cras
<BUGabundo> *crash
<BUGabundo> that is what the devs need to help you
<eseven73> i did apport-cli -fp nautilus
<picklesworth> and it doesn't look deleted on my end :/
<BUGabundo> that bug, did not contain anything helpful
<BUGabundo> eseven73: that's only to open new bugs... not to report crash
<eseven73> omg
<BUGabundo> picklesworth: its marked invalid?
<picklesworth> it is, indeed :)
<eseven73> o well i don tcare
<eseven73> i use thunar instead of nautilus
<eseven73> :P
<picklesworth> although something tells me that should say "incomplete," but best avoid making traffic
<bmunger> I am a bit confused on how to use the GUI in Kubuntu 9.04 beta to configure a static IP address for my ethernet card.  It seems I have to create a new connection or something.  Does anyone know how this is supposed to work?
<joshjtl> ok back... lets see if 2.6.27 works for me
<BUGabundo> eseven73: you are a bad user :p
<bjsnider> joshjtl, if it doesn't, throw a chair thru the window
<joshjtl> bjsnider: think that might help?
<eseven73> no i did what you told me to do before you went AFK
<bjsnider> indeed it would, unquestionably
<joshjtl> bjsnider: if it does maybe i should add it to the bug report?
<bjsnider> do that thing i say
<joshjtl> i will damn it
<BUGabundo> eseven73: I told you both ways..  maybe I should have been more cleae
<BUGabundo> *clear
<joshjtl> you know so far i swear things seem more responsive with 2.6.27
<bjsnider> joshjtl, what problem is it exactly?
<joshjtl> bjsnider: its an intel bug that causes unrecoverable lockups
<bmunger> I guess I really dont understand the deal with the multiple wired connection options if I only have one ethernet device.. especially since it doesnt seem like I can use it to select one type or another..
<eseven73> BUGabundo, you are a bad bug fixer then....... haha we're even now! :P  I'll do it the other way then just for you :D
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> thank you!
<BUGabundo> we appreciate!
<BUGabundo> you are making Ubuntu better
<eseven73> lol "Your computer does not have enough free memory to automatically analyze thhe problem and send a report to developers."
 * eseven73 bangs head on keyboard
<bmunger> thanks for the help
<BUGabundo> heeheheheheheeheheheheh
<BUGabundo> eseven73: that's a big crash!!
<BUGabundo> what is the crash size?
<eseven73> 32K
<lilac> I have an ATI Radeon Mobility X1400. Starting X in jaunty i get a black screen with some corruption at the top and a hang (using ati or radeon drivers)
<sirderigo_> BUGabundo, do you reported what i bug you?
<BUGabundo> sirderigo_: what?
<lilac> the fglrx driver fails with "no screens found". is there anything i can do to get X working (other than downgrading to intrepid)?
<eseven73> the weather applet that crashed is 3.1M
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> eseven73: $ free -m
<eseven73> 260 free, something is goobling up all my ram :(
<BUGabundo> atop 3
<BUGabundo> then press 'm'
<lilac> some googling hints at a beta fglrx driver, but i can't see any links to it. anyone know where i can find that?
<yow|x2> BUGabundo - i had the first freeze on my laptop in days earlier today. im pretty sure its intel related. im booted into the default kernel now to see if that helps
<BUGabundo> ok yow|x2
<eseven73> i donno BUGabundo bug htop reports it as 259/2011 now
<BUGabundo> not that much
<BUGabundo> unless you have a memory leak
<BUGabundo> I like atop
<BUGabundo> it really helps ordering
<eseven73> free -m reports it as totall 2011            used 1666             free 345
<eseven73> :(
<sirderigo_> BUGabundo, texlive fails to update and broke up gnome-panel i guess
<BUGabundo> it could
<sirderigo_> because the gnome panel isnt loading applications or system
<sirderigo_> only places
<eseven73> BUGabundo, System Monitor (the GUI) one says 264 mib (13%) of 2 gigs
<sirderigo_> i explain my self, the menu entreis fro applications and system bit are empty
<BUGabundo> eseven73: what is taking it all??
<eseven73> i think free -m  misreporting my ram
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> don't count cache!! LOL
<eseven73> system monitor says i have a lot of ram
<BUGabundo> eseven73: can you try sending again?
<BUGabundo> I'm sorry for all the trouble you are having
<sweeney> I am trying to upgrade to Jaunty.  I ran "update-manager -d" and there is no upgrade button.  I went and checked my release upgrade and made sure it was set to "normal release" which it is.  Any ideas?
<eseven73> same error
<Lint01> sweeney: read topic
<sweeney> Nvm should have read topic
<bjsnider> there's a lot of intel driver bugs right now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel
<sweeney> yes sorry
<sweeney> That was silly of me to ask
<Lint01> I don;t understant, is there english-only release at April 13th?
<BUGabundo> eseven73: please paste exact command
<ryanakca> Is it normal that I receive messages like ``[ 2105.931183] Out of memory: kill process 10065 (zsh) score 1218884 or a child'' on the command prompt
<eseven73> k
<eseven73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/143684
<BUGabundo> Lint01: thanks for the heads up... didn't know about that
<eseven73> BUGabundo,  i think my swap is not activated
<BUGabundo> lol
<eseven73> when i made partitions i just made a swap partition thats it, i think i missed a step :(
<BUGabundo> you may!
<BUGabundo> it would be strange, but maybe that could be the reason
<eseven73> can i just do sudo swapon -a?
<BUGabundo> still it is a bug
<eseven73> i think thats the command
<eseven73> or does swap need activating in fstab i think
<BUGabundo> not sure!
<BUGabundo> not my strong point
<mvo> sweeney currently disabled, will be back again soon
<eseven73> BUGabundo, actually swap is in my fstab so i donno lol
<BUGabundo> eseven73: pastebin $ sudo fdisk -l
<BUGabundo> also install pastebinit
<BUGabundo> it makes it much easier
<eseven73> k
<eseven73> ok how to use pastebinit?
<BUGabundo> man pastebin
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> $ sudo fdisk -l | pastebin
<BUGabundo> should work
<BUGabundo> $ sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> typo
<eseven73> yeah pastebin doesnt say how except switches like -b for URL
<eseven73> thats why i asked :P
<eseven73> ok
<eseven73> http://paste.ubuntu.com/143693
<BUGabundo> eseven73: that swap looks like small!
<BUGabundo> akgraner: *
<eseven73> i thought i made it 1 gig at least :/
<acicula> eseven73: how much memory do you have?
<eseven73> 2 gigs
<BUGabundo> rule of tumb: 2,5 times the RAM
<BUGabundo> to allow the PC to hibernate
<acicula> well two anyway
<eseven73> dont need that
<eseven73> not a laptop
<BUGabundo> still
<acicula> then you are fine
<BUGabundo> I do hibernate and suspend PCs
<eseven73> well i dont use hibernate
<benste> ubutnu still boots up in low grafiic mode in my VM what can I do?
<BUGabundo> benste: what VM?
<benste> vbox
<benste> and a 9.04 alternate 32bit LTSP guest install
<acicula> guest mods geinstalleerd?
<benste> yip afeter installing guest models i wasn't able to boot up normal
<benste> Bugabundo + manually fixing xorg.conf to use vbox grafic driver didn't work
<BUGabundo> benste: can't help much
<acicula> did you install them from the cd or via apt-get (try the other one)
<benste> from CD
<BUGabundo> I know that ibex needed some pooling to get there
<BUGabundo> maybe jaunty needs it too
<benste> i did that already
<benste> but I wonder why there was already something with vbox in restricted manager before installing guest utils from CD
<acicula> i used the driver from the repos, it works, sortof anyway
<benste> acicula, and how can I revert to the state before installing guest utils?
<badpenguin86> Dropbox quit working for me on jaunty. Anyone have some experience with it?
<acicula> benste: if you used the tools from the vboxcd, not a clue
<benste> acicula, but using the repos seemles mode doesn't work or?
<acicula> benste: it didnt for me no
<benste> but it did with guest utilis cd in ibex !
<benste> so what can I do in general if Xserver fails to load and returns to low grafic,
<benste> can't I copy the failsafe to the normal session?
<benste> acicula got it, just cp'ed the failsafe xorg to norm xorg :-)
<BUGabundo> don't you hate when the PC doesn't detect cd burner after hibernate?
<eseven73> Originally I had Ubuntu then I installed ubuntu-desktop... but even with gnome selected as default session, i still get an Xubuntu startup splash screen and Exit screen, how can I change it to Ubuntu and why doesn't it do it automatically?
<Adri2000> hi
<BUGabundo> Adri2000: hi
<Adri2000> anyone here affected by the amsn bug?
<BluesKaj> yup, mine doesn't login
<BUGabundo> a few of you guys are reporting a bug with it
<BluesKaj> but I don't use it much
<BluesKaj> it just sits there trying to load
<Adri2000> BluesKaj: ok. I'm preparing a fix and looking for testers
<joshjtl> well I don't want to say for sure yet, but by this time with the 2.6.28 & 2.6.29 kernels intel drivers were causing unrecoverable lockups, where on 2.6.27 I've yet to get one.
<eseven73> how do I mount my hd in a live CD so i can modify my fstab file?
<BluesKaj> Adri2000 , I removed amsn
<SectionOne> Is there a second cd needed for the 9.04 beta server install? I keep reaching about 77% completed and then it asks for "Ubuntu-Server 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ Beta i386 (20090324.2)"
<BUGabundo> SectionOne: what cd are you using?
<SectionOne> the 9.04 beta i386 server iso.. the install said the media checked out..
<BUGabundo> who did you downloaded it?
<SectionOne> I burned the iso to a cd and have tried installing it about 10 times.. stops the same place every time..
<BUGabundo> did you check md5?
<Adri2000> BluesKaj: do you have some time to test a package I give you?
<SectionOne> I downloaded the torrent version from the download section of the Ubuntu website...
<badpenguin86> Why does the chat say not to upgrade Intrepid to Jaunty? I just did a few days ago and it went marvelously
<SectionOne> the byte size matches the normal download version size but no, I have checked the md5
<SectionOne> have *not* checked
<BUGabundo> badpenguin86: news to me! I think a new bug was found
<BUGabundo> SectionOne: can you do it ?
<BluesKaj> sorry Adri2000, I don't ..it's almost dinnertime and then I have a gig to do afterwards
<joshjtl> anyone know how to use raptor plasma widget? kde?
<SectionOne> the iso or the cd itself?
<Adri2000> BluesKaj: ok, no problem
<thiebaude> joshjtl: im having success with the 2.6.24-24 generic kernel
<joshjtl> thiebaude: why did you go down so far?
<BUGabundo> SectionOne: iso 1st
<thiebaude> with the newer kernels x freezes up
<lilac> how far back does one need to go to get x working?
<SectionOne> BUGabundo: is there an md5 utility in ubuntu to use ( i have the 64bit version of 9.04 on the machine I am using now)?
<joshjtl> thiebaude: you tried everything after 2.6.24 ?
<joshjtl> thiebaude: so far so good with 2.6.27 for me
<BUGabundo> SectionOne: $ md5sum ISONAME
<thiebaude> joshjtl: yup everything above what im using now
<thiebaude> even 2.6.29
<joshjtl> thiebaude: and 2.6.27 ? what intel version
<thiebaude> 81815
<BUGabundo> SectionOne: then check against the site where you download it or cdimage.ubuntu.com
<thiebaude> i think its part of the 304871 bug
<joshjtl> thiebaude: and you tried 2.6.27 ? a few people found this kernel to work for them
<showers> so anyway, i downloaded dolphin and kate last night and though they work fine, the font size of the apps is so small that it is almost indecipherable. anyone have a similar problem?
<thiebaude> yes i tried 2.6.27 also,
<joshjtl> huh must be different per version of card
<thiebaude> after login x freezes and gnome is not even reconizable
<thiebaude> i've used 81815 since ubuntu 6.06
<SectionOne> BUGabundo: the terminal said command not found
<BUGabundo> lol
<showers> kate is a nice editor but only if you can see it.
<BUGabundo> you don't have md5sum?
<SectionOne> I typed this in the terminal window in the proper directory           $ md5sum ubuntu-9.04-beta-server-i386.iso
<BUGabundo> *it should* work
<showers> so close your eyes and picture this. you have just installed a new app, and instead of having the app fonts (menu fonts etc) the right size, they are the size of tiny ants
<SectionOne> I'll check if md5sum is installed and install it if it is not..
<thiebaude> showers: i've had that happen before
<SectionOne> doesn't exist for me.. there is a utility called jacksum that I could install I ?
<thiebaude> i hope my problems are solved on april 24
<showers> so go to preferences>appearance>fonts and make changes in the font size for applications. but nothing changes. (sort of like some two party governments)
<showers> Thiebaude, so what fixed it?
<BUGabundo> SectionOne: its in coreutils package
<BUGabundo> you *should* have that
<BUGabundo> SectionOne: pastebin  apt-cache policy coreutils
<SectionOne> I opened Synaptic and put md5sum in the search window.. it was *not* listed..
<thiebaude> showers: i had to go back to 8.10 then
<BUGabundo> $ dpkg -S md5sum
<thiebaude> finally im enjoying 9.04
<benste> I installed LAMP onto a VM with 9.04, ist there a way to use FTP and HTTP from host to the VM server'?
<showers> thiebaude: you mean you had to re-install to a different version?
<thiebaude> showers: what graphics card do you have?
<thiebaude> showers: yes, many times
<showers> ouch
<SectionOne> BUGabundo.. don't laugh at me.. but I in fact did have it.. I thought the $ was part of the command.. ;-)
<BUGabundo> eheheheeheheheheheheheehehhe
<thiebaude> showers: but you know what, i stuck with 9.04
<SectionOne> I a windows guy.. so not real up on command lines but learning.. ;-)
<MenZa> Hmmm. Apparently Flash isn't installed, even though flashplugin-nonfree is installed on my system. :(
<thiebaude> MenZa: try the adobe web site if you want to, they have the .deb
<MenZa> Known issue?
<BUGabundo> SectionOne: I know its not always easy
<MenZa> thiebaude→ shall do
<BUGabundo> feel free to ask
<BUGabundo> this is not DOS, though!
<BUGabundo> don't fear the shell!!! its much more powerful than you can imagine
<SectionOne> BUGabundo: thnx.. I have been getting the hang of it little by little.. been running Ubuntu 9.04 64bit desktop for awhile now along with Windows 7
<BluesKaj> MenZa, you have to install the libflashplayer.so file in /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins in oreder for flash to run globally
<SectionOne> The md5's match what is on the website..
<BUGabundo> great SectionOne
<BluesKaj> install = copy to
<BUGabundo> ok so image is goo
<BUGabundo> *good
<BUGabundo> now to check the cd
<BUGabundo> put it in
<MenZa> BluesKaj→ I'm fine with Firefox support
<BUGabundo> $ cd /cdrom
<BUGabundo> $ md5sum -c md5sum.txt
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: what info do I need to add to my comment on the intel bug?
<BUGabundo> don't know
<BUGabundo> please refresh my bad memory!
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: oh intel bug thats causing my unrecoverable lockups
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> you just need to find the bug for your card
<joshjtl> apparently similar to bug 304871
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304871
<BUGabundo> and maybe mention your hw
<BUGabundo> no no
<BUGabundo> that's for 845 ALONE
<joshjtl> ohh
<BUGabundo> I think you have another card, right?
<thiebaude> joshjtl: i think there are many vaiants
<BUGabundo> bryce wants to separate them
<joshjtl> how do i get my hw info including intel card version? do i need to install hwinfo?
<DanaG> argh, what's with update-manager not having any changelogs?
<BUGabundo> joshjtl: $ lshal or lspci -vv
<joshjtl> hmm how can I find the bug report for this for my card
<BUGabundo> joshjtl: better yet, pipe it to a text file and attach it
<BUGabundo> joshjtl: via LP search or google?
<joshjtl> yeah been trying unsuccessfully
<BUGabundo> that bug above has a comment from bryce stating where all known bugs about this are
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: to be honest I dont really know this is an intel bug... I only know what it does and what fixes it
<BUGabundo> eheh
<ryanakca> Is it normal that I receive messages like ``[ 2105.931183] Out of memory: kill process 10065 (zsh) score 1218884 or a child'' on the command prompt
<joshjtl> im just going to file a new one...
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> joshjtl: use apport
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: whats that?
<joshjtl> can you think of where if the error is with the intel driver it would be logged?
<BUGabundo> $ apport-cli -fp xserver-xorg
<BUGabundo> this will attach pretty much all you need
<afallenhope> I get the following: v4l2: open /dev/video0: Permission denied
<afallenhope> trying to load my camera.. should I just sudo it??
<ActionParsnip> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<thiebaude> hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo thiebaude
<thiebaude> haha
<BUGabundo> afallenhope: no sudo
<BUGabundo> you just don't have the driver
<afallenhope> BUGabundo, wrong
<BUGabundo> you do have it?
<afallenhope> yes
<afallenhope> I sudo'd and it worked..
<BUGabundo> what does cheese or canomaran ?
<afallenhope> xaawtv
<afallenhope> xawtv**
<BUGabundo> you did sudo once and manage to damage it?
<afallenhope> ... no
<jhal2965> Just installed jaunty beta and everytime i try to install synaptic or add remove it gives me an error and says use dpgk --configure any ideas?
<BUGabundo> no ideas then
<BUGabundo> file a bug
<afallenhope> I just installed the ov51xx-jpeg driver.
<showers> let's address connecting then. Can anyone tell me; in reasonably plain English, how to get firefox connected using the (trumpets!) 'Network Manager?
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: before using apport do i need to reboot into the kernel that allows the problem to exist?
<BUGabundo> jhal2965: some install package is incomplete
<BUGabundo> run exactly that
<dtchen> jhal2965: what happens when you use `sudo dpkg --configure -a' in a Terminal?
<BUGabundo> $ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jhal2965> hold on let me try it
<BUGabundo> hey dtchen good evening
<BUGabundo> do you have time for one question?
<afallenhope> BUGabundo, I'm guessing maybe it has to do with "video" group perhaps?
<BUGabundo> maybe afallenhope
<mvo_> jhal2965: did you upgrade or fresh install? if it was a upgrade, please file a bug aobut the failure
<jhal2965> nothing happend
<dtchen> BUGabundo: sure, but i may not answer immediately
<BUGabundo> eheh dtchen
<dtchen> jhal2965: now resume the dist-upgrade
<jhal2965> It will jus install missing packages not the whole thing again right?
<dtchen> jhal2965: correct; state is preserved
<jhal2965> aight thanks bro
<BUGabundo> dtchen: I use gdm auto login... and that is fine. but if I end my session and try to login again, I hear this load noise until a few secs after I enter my password
<afallenhope> BUGabundo, how do I know if my user is apart of the "video" or "usb" groups/
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: before using apport do i need to reboot into the kernel that allows the problem to exist?
<BUGabundo> afallenhope: $ groups
<showers> the whole point, in my furry little brain, was to spend LESS time messing with the OS. To be fair i've probably wasted years on windows.
<BUGabundo> joshjtl: it helps.... but the bug is X, so its not required
<afallenhope> BUGabundo, okay.. I'm not.. so how do I add myself?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: sorry, but i have no idea of such a symptom. can you get it on video?
<afallenhope> usermod -g video MYUSER?
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: but if the problem is X why does downgrading kernel fix problem?
<BUGabundo> afallenhope: $ man groupadd ?
<afallenhope> BUGabundo, that's to add agroup..
<BUGabundo> dtchen: I guess I can! I'll do it some day! not a very pressing issue since I don't see ppl suffering from it, and I just use autologing
<MenZa> adduser, people
<BUGabundo> MenZa: humm no? that's to add a new user, right?
 * BUGabundo goes read MAN
<BUGabundo> ahhhhhhhhh
<BUGabundo> addgroup
<BUGabundo> no... not that
<BUGabundo> GUI is easier! afallenhope do you have GUI ?
<MenZa> adduser can add you to a group, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> LOL
<MenZa> e.g. adduser <user> <group> should do it
<MenZa> then log out and back in
<BUGabundo> $ adduser --group video afallenhope ?
<BUGabundo> hey rww
<afallenhope> I did usermod -a -G video afh
<afallenhope> did nothing still getting: v4l: open /dev/video0: Permission denied
<BUGabundo> that should work too
<BUGabundo> end session and relogin
<BUGabundo> or ssh to your own manchine
<jf> SBx00 Azalia = no sound? :(
<afallenhope> woot that worked ty
<BUGabundo> you are welcome
<afallenhope> might want to add that to the bug list though
<BUGabundo> too much user intervention
<afallenhope> I did it via GUI and It was already checked..
<BUGabundo> you did manually instaled a driver
<BUGabundo> oh!!
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: how can I save the output of apport?
<BUGabundo> that is certanly a bug
<BUGabundo> joshjtl: you don't
<BUGabundo> its does, or sends to LP
<afallenhope> so what I did was uncheck then recheck.. and still didn't work.
<DanaG> ugh, anyone else getting odd freezing on opening new windows of any sort, with fglrx?
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: how can I use the info for my bug report?
<DanaG> It seems to be a recent thing -- last few days.
<afallenhope> then I tried to do it via command line and it worked.
<BUGabundo> joshjtl: running what I told you, offers an option to send to laucnhpad
<BUGabundo> isn't it working for you ?
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: yeah it gives me that option, but how can I attach it to this bug so that I can get answers about it
<BUGabundo> afallenhope: ok, bug then (althougt recently many of those groups stuff is handle in a diff way)
<BUGabundo> I would recoment to either file 1st and then talk to pitty, or even talk to him, *before* sending
<dazjorz> Hey all
<BUGabundo> joshjtl: currently you can't!
<BUGabundo> open a new and mention that on the other bug
<BUGabundo> maybe mark on dupe of the other
<afallenhope> BUGabundo, do you know how I can edit the Xubuntu menu? I want to remove a few things and I can't seem to get int here
<afallenhope> there**
<BUGabundo> the one that has more information
<dazjorz> Hey all
<BUGabundo> afallenhope: I don't
<MenZa> hello, dazjorz
<DanaG> FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEZE
<BUGabundo> dazjorz: hey
<dazjorz> I need MySQL embedded and qtscript-qt, but I can't find them in the Jaunty reps
<dazjorz> hey MenZa and BUGabundo :)
<dazjorz> (at least, Amarok's cmake process says they aren't installed...)
<eseven73> BUGabundo,  ok I think I fixed my ram issue (i made the swap 5 gigs LOL) and it shows I have 1525 ram out of 2011 free but it still says I dont have enough memory to report the bug
<BUGabundo> eseven73: yeah I got some feed back on that, but it didn't lead any further
<BUGabundo> mvo_: still around?
<dazjorz> * s i g h * why do these packages seem to be missing :S
<dtchen> dazjorz: instead of using apt-get build-dep amarok ?
<dazjorz> dtchen: already did that, after that it couldn't find mysqld and qtscript-qt
<dazjorz> I'm thinking about commenting them out in the cmake file in case I have them but cmake thinks I don't
<mvo_> BUGabundo: yes
<mvo_> BUGabundo: but pretty tired
<dtchen> dazjorz: have you consulted debian/rules?
<themiddleman> I'm trying to install jaunty on ext4, I have a partition formatted with it but in the installer, in the manual partitioning there is no ext4 option
<dazjorz> dtchen: hmm, let's see, yeah
<KDesk> hi
<BUGabundo> mvo_: can you help eseven73 jump start ?
<BUGabundo> KDesk: hey
<temporarytao> anybody got issues with their sound after yesterday's update?
<dtchen> temporarytao: what sort of issues?
<temporarytao> no sound
<dtchen> more specifically?
<mvo_> BUGabundo, eseven73: if that is a apport bugreport problem, then pitti is probably the right one
<dazjorz> dtchen: looking at the source package, debian does some weird things with amarok
<BUGabundo> mvo_: yeah! but apport won't even file it
<BUGabundo> lol
<temporarytao> dtchen, the system has no sound at all. used to work the day before but after the latest updates, it's gone.
<dtchen> temporarytao: it would help if you ran http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<dtchen> temporarytao: it's a bash script, so invoke it explicitly with bash, not sh
<BUGabundo> dtchen: still no package for it?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: i already mentioned that in my latest blog entry
<KDesk> I have 3D performance probelms in jaunty. I think those are relatet to the intel video driver, so I was trying to downgrade intel 2.6 to intel 2.2 or 2.4 (from hardy and gutsy) But I have conflicts with xorg-xserver-core which conflicts with xserver-xorg-video-2 and -4. What are those? Who can I install and older version of the intel driver?
<BUGabundo> wget, chmod, run, copy link, file, is too many steps for noobs
<temporarytao> hmmm....updates just finished installing and it machine needs restart.
<temporarytao> however, tried the sound and its back on again!!! :D
<BUGabundo> dtchen: I have a big backlog on feeds....
<temporarytao> that was quick!
<dtchen> BUGabundo: (no, it doesn't/won't ship in jaunty's alsa-driver due to lack of auditing, and i'm not going to put the current git version in alsa-driver now)
<crdlb> KDesk: I suggest seeing if the regression is resolved before release
<crdlb> if that doesn't happen, then you can try something drastic ...
<temporarytao> ubuntu is awesome!!!
<dtchen> luke and i will be rewriting it
<BUGabundo> ok dtchen
<BUGabundo> nice to know
<KDesk> crdlb: With the intel 2.5 and 2.6 and 2.7 is this performance regresion, there are also some bugs. I read it will be fixed with GEM and maybe with intel 2.8. So, my latest working driver was the one of Hardy. Are the older drivers incopatible with the newer xserver?
<crdlb> KDesk: without a recompile, probably
<crdlb> actually, I guess it's possible that not even a recompile would be enough
 * crdlb is not sure how much they change the xserver driver apis
<bjsnider> crdlb, i think with all of the gem/dri2/uxa stuff, that there's really a lot more different between the old x-server and 1.6 don't you?
<badpenguin86> If there are any devs in here.. Thanks for all your hard work! Love Jaunty
<KDesk> crdlb: oh, so its more complicated that what I thought... I will see If I have some luck, thanks for the help crdlb!
<gundam_rx78nt1> upon installation of 9.04, it say I have 300 updates to do. I tried to do them and it fails on the download.
<gundam_rx78nt1> Is there any way to get this fixed?
<crdlb> bjsnider: well, that's generally optional (or entirely part of the intel driver)
<BUGabundo> gundam_rx78nt1: close all update apps
<BUGabundo> and try to run from clu
<BUGabundo> *cli
<BUGabundo> if the error popsup again, pastebin it and let us know
<Jordan_U> crdlb, If you remember yesterday I asked if with UXA in jaunty you would get Redirected Direct Rendering, I tried it and you do :)
<crdlb> Jordan_U: cool
<BUGabundo> gundam_rx78nt1: $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gundam_rx78nt1> BUGabundo: Thanks.
<BUGabundo> gundam_rx78nt1: np
<KDesk> Jordan_U: but it is more buggy than windows...
<Jordan_U> Should I not submit info from System > Administration > System Testing from pre-release versions of Ubuntu?
<gundam_rx78nt1> BUGabundo: here is the error I get: http://pastebin.com/m7d866989
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> your mirror is failing
<BUGabundo> try to change the mirror and try again
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok... newbie alert :)
<themiddleman> anyone know anything about my problem?
<BUGabundo> gundam_rx78nt1: System-> Administration->software sources
<BUGabundo> then choose another mirror, on the list below
<BUGabundo> themiddleman: what is it?
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, I am doing that right now.
<eseven73> BUGabundo, are you good with having atop make logs? I'm trying atop -w logname -a 15:42 -e 16:00
<BUGabundo> never tried it
<themiddleman> I'm trying to install jaunty on ext4, I have a partition formatted with it but in the installer, in the manual partitioning there is no ext4 option
<BUGabundo> themiddleman: is it a recent image?
<themiddleman> todays
<BUGabundo> that's strange
<themiddleman> indeed
<MenZa> That's a bug if I ever saw one ;o
<oskar-> themiddleman:  can grub already handle ext4?
<BUGabundo> if you reboot and test again, does it happen again?
<BUGabundo> oskar-: yes
<BUGabundo> for some time now
<themiddleman> no I didnt, I just am installing it with ext3 and will convert it since it seems to be a easy process
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> but after install test to see if it works or fails
<BUGabundo> if it fails, please open a bug
<themiddleman> ok
<themiddleman> could be a scratch in my cd
<themiddleman> heh
<MenZa> I... doubt that
<themiddleman> are they still disabling ctrl-alt-backspace?
<MenZa> yup, themiddleman
<MenZa> I fixed mine with dontzap
<BUGabundo> mine doesn't work
<BUGabundo> don't know why
<joshjtl> is there a kde 4 sound recorder?
<BUGabundo> I did run $dontzap -d
<themiddleman> I will do the same, but I disagree with the decision
<Ienorand> themiddleman: Replaced it with ALT+PrntScrn+K, a much better compination in my opinion, provided it works just as consistently... (Not to confuse with SysRq combinations)
<themiddleman> o, they did?!
<Ienorand> I think that is the plan.
<themiddleman> that was my thought - that is change it to a less obvious key combo
<Ienorand> More importantly, less natural combination.
<themiddleman> yep
<BUGabundo> Ienorand: doesn't work on my laptop
<lilac> if anyone is keeping score, X seems reliable on 2.6.27 with a radeon mobility X1400 (as long as you keep DRI and Xinerama disabled)
<lilac> enable DRI or xinerama and it segfaults on startup
<Ienorand> ..although alt+PrntScrn is used for screenshots of separate windows...
<MenZa> Well, yes
<MenZa> But I doubt a lot of people press 'k' accidentally
<Ienorand> BUGabundo: And CAB does?
<themiddleman> sadly on my laptop I would have to hold down fn also, so I will have to use my nose for k
<BUGabundo> Ienorand: doesn't either
<afallenhope> is there a reason as to why when I hit a certain key it repeats itself a thousand times?
<BUGabundo> themiddleman: eheheheh me too
<themiddleman> though (it's done installing) the combo isn't working for me
<themiddleman> I took a lot of screenshots though, and screenshots of the screenshot window
<Ienorand> themiddleman: My guess is that A+P+K should work whenever CAB would've worked, but that's just my experience...
#ubuntu+1 2009-04-04
<crdlb> Ienorand: err, you're saying a+p+k is a userspace X shortcut? not just magic sysrq?
<joshjtl> there has got to be a simple sound recorder for KDE 4... !
<rww> @noxsp
<rww> !nozap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nozap
<BUGabundo>  !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<rww> there we go
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> sleepy?
<rww> yeah
<Ienorand> crdlb: Yes, from what I've understood it's separate from the SysRq combinations...
<crdlb> Ienorand: hmm, well it _is_ a magic sysrq combination (kill whatever is on the current VT)
<crdlb> I guess it could be in both for cases where magic sysrq isn't available though
<themiddleman> well, it's not there again
<Ienorand> Heh, tried that without pressing the final K, not the best idea: http://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshoty.png
<eseven73> BUGabundo, ok I think I got it its atop -w filename -a [seconds] [intervals]     (Then in the /var/log do atop -r filename -b [time you want shown like 16:45]  :D
<BUGabundo> what do you guys think of bug 354844 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354844 in gnome-app-install "gnome-app-install should offer tasksell " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354844
<eseven73> BUGabundo, read up one :D
<themiddleman> what package is the gui installer?
<themiddleman> (for filing a bug on launchpad)
<rww> themiddleman: ubiquity, I think
<crdlb> that's hard word to type (mechanically)
<gundam_rx78nt1> Does anybody know which is a dependable mirror to use?
<gundam_rx78nt1> US or otherwise?
<BUGabundo> gundam_rx78nt1: eheh still having trouble?
<gundam_rx78nt1> BUGabundo: yep. seems like my middle name is really catching up to me.
<BUGabundo> gundam_rx78nt1: that's really strange
<BUGabundo> shouldn't be happening will servers
<BUGabundo> have you tried main?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I got 3 ror Not Found errors so far from the ftp.utexas.edu
<gundam_rx78nt1> I was on main when you told me to switch :D
<gundam_rx78nt1> or was I????
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> you were on an us mirror
<gundam_rx78nt1> I just looked at it.
<gundam_rx78nt1> Let me change.
<gundam_rx78nt1> :( by the time I am done with this... I should become an expert on mirrors.
<gundam_rx78nt1> Look ma' no reflections.
<quietas> Anyone know when Python is to be fully fixed? I have an issue with TorrentFlux, Python-crypto, and downloading Piratebay .torrent files
<BUGabundo> quietas: I guess it fell amoung the cracks
<BUGabundo> file a bug please
<quietas> BUGAbundo: There's a bit on the launchpad.net site, but no info if it has been integrated yet. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-crypto/+bug/337073
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337073 in python-crypto "python-crypto uses sha module that's deprecated in python2.6 (dup-of: 269429)" [Medium,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269429 in pycrypto "pycrypto-2.0.1 uses md5 & sha1 modules which will be deprecated in 2.6/3.0" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<quietas> hehe
<BUGabundo> I mean against those apps that are failing
<quietas> can do
<maxb> If someone has a spare moment and is using compiz, could you see this bug happens to you too: Turn the Water Effect plugin on, and see if the default Ctrl+Super keybinding does anything
 * crdlb can't use water :<
<BUGabundo> crdlb: some card don't!
 * MenZa is on intel; wouldn't risk it.
<maxb> Aww.
<crdlb> BUGabundo: I know this firsthand :)
<maxb> It works on my netbook
<maxb> (intel)
<MenZa> o_O
<BUGabundo> maxb: that's with mvo
<crdlb> this is a 32MB radeon 7500 M
<maxb> BUGabundo: What do you mean?
<crdlb> it doesn't take much, but I'm nowhere close :)
<BUGabundo> the dev that mantains it
<Ienorand> Hmm, i think I'll have to take back what I said earlier on APK and CAB, on closer examination they seem dissimilar, judgin by the kernel messages given... And APK does indeed have something to do with SysRq... gives the "SAK" message(?)
<joshjtl> it's beyond me that theres no kde sound recorder in any repos
<DanaG>  synaptics was reset on resume, see synaptics_resume_reset if you have trouble on resume
<DanaG> man synaptics_resume_reset
<DanaG> No manual entry for synaptics_resume_reset
<BUGabundo> I always get that
<BUGabundo> does it affect you ?
<DanaG> Hmm, I'm just curious what they mean by "see synaptics_resume_reset".... it seems it's not a man page as one would think.
<MenZa> DanaG→ Maybe they just want you to look at the string.
<DanaG> I wish I could figure out where the damned l...................
<DanaG> ..............ag is coming from.
<DanaG> Yes, that's a sort of a joke.
<bjsnider> DanaG, what lag is this?
<DanaG> lemme' link you.
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1105717    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112735
<bjsnider> DanaG, you can't possibly be using the nvidia blob
<DanaG> I'm using fglrx, and it affects both metacity-with-composite and compiz.
<DanaG> http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16284
<bjsnider> i thought they fixed the composite problems with that old piece of garbage driver
<DanaG> It was fine with fglrx just last week (or so).
<DanaG> It just broke for me very recently.
<bjsnider> how anyone tolerates linux without an nvidia system is totally beyond me. all of you have intestinal fortitude well beyond human comprehension.
<DanaG> I had my fair share of issues with my previous nvidia-based laptop, too.
<DanaG> Oh, and try using an nvidia-legacy card.... it just segfaults xorg.
<bjsnider> try using my card and you'll have no issues at all
<DanaG> I remember literally 6 months of *BLINK* ............. *BLINK*................ *twitch* ..............
<DanaG> from nvidia, until they finally fixed it.
<Ienorand> nvidia is almost as bad... and there is less howtos....
<bjsnider> in 16 months of owning this card, i have not had one showstopper and i've run ubuntu the whole time
<DanaG> And nvidia doesn't do xrandr 1.2.
<bjsnider> right, they can't rotate
<DanaG> And nvidia doesn't give specs... so if you have a desupported card... you're stuck up a creek without a paddle.
<DanaG> They also can't use the gnome screen-resolution thing.
<bjsnider> they ahve their own control panel app that works very well
<bjsnider> what's a desupported card?
<bjsnider> old junk?
<DanaG> Yeah.  If it's old junk, then GIVE OUT THE DAMNED SPECS...
<crdlb> imagine, if you will, having nvidia-settings, ati-settings, intel-settings, sis-settings, mga-settings, via-settings, etc.
<crdlb> do you see why it's bad to have each vendor have their own crapware?
<bjsnider> crdlb, does nvidia's driver work with no showstoppers or doesn't it?
<crdlb> they're drive developers, not desktop developers
<crdlb> driver*
<crdlb> it doesn't work on my gf2
<bjsnider> i'm not here complaining about all of the numerous problems with the intel driver. i'm not here talking about some bizarre thing when i try to minimize windows. compiz works as well as it could possibly work
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and the radeon (not fglrx!) driver itself has given me one thing I've never gotten even from nvidia: damn near PERFECTLY reliable suspend.
<crdlb> because your card is ridiculously powerful
<bjsnider> crdlb, horsepower has nothing to do with it
<crdlb> it has everything to do with it
<DanaG> I don't expect a "hey, let's lie and call this geforce2 a geforce4!"-MX card to do much... but I do expect the damned thing not to make the X server SEGFAULT.
<bjsnider> no it does not
<bjsnider> my card is 3 generations out of date
<DanaG> It's always in nvidia.
<crdlb> yes intel has screwed up this cycle, but hopefully it'll be salvaged before release :)
<crdlb> bjsnider: and still 100x more than compiz needs
<DanaG> I am waiting for just one big thing on radeon: POWER MANAGEMENT.
<crdlb> my radeon doesn't use any power :D
 * DanaG has RV635.
<bjsnider> the suspend issues on nvidia hardware were fixed
<bjsnider> you buy a laptop with an 8200m, the only problem you'll have is trying to find the time to play all of the hi-def movies that are played right off the gpu
<ryanakca> Is it normal that I receive messages like ``[ 2105.931183] Out of memory: kill process 10065 (zsh) score 1218884 or a child'' on the command prompt
<DanaG> Oh, and HDR+AA in Oblivion (in Windows) is cool, too.
<crdlb> ryanakca: only if you're extremely out of memory :)
<ryanakca> crdlb: Well, I have 512MB ram... and all I have running is mutt, GNU screen, zsh and kdm... shouldn't be taking up that much
<crdlb> ryanakca: apparently something is
<ryanakca> crdlb: And, any way to find out what is?
<crdlb> did you attempt to read the zshall manpage? I could see how that might exhaust your memory :P
<DanaG> ugh, friggin' gnome mouse settings don't work.
<crdlb> that message seems to be suggesting that it was a child of zsh that was gobbling memory
<ryanakca> crdlb: Ok. Since I use zsh as my shell, wouldn't every process be a child of it?
<crdlb> anything your ran in an interactive terminal, yes
 * DanaG restarts xorg with an older core.
<crdlb> presumably dash is still your /bin/sh
<ryanakca> crdlb: Hmmm... OK, thanks, I'll try my programs one by one. And yes, unless some package changed it
<savvas> in case anyone comes in wondering why update manager doesn't show 9.04 in the distribution upgrade, this is the reason: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/354228
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354228 in python2.6 "package python2.6-minimal 2.6.1-1ubuntu8 failed to install/upgrade: " [High,Fix released]
<BUGabundo> savvas: actually I was just reading my email, and mvo stated it was fixed
<BUGabundo> so it's a question of propagating to mirrors now
<Hammer89> is it possible to get the 9.04 notification icon style in 8.10?
<bernhard> hm, how are the kde 4.2 packages doing?
<bernhard> looks like i should wait for an upgrade
<bernhard> and take the experimental repos instead
<thompa> I am still having issue with FIrefox and toolbox bookmark not going away in gmail. Anybody else?
<BUGabundo> Hammer89: no
<BUGabundo> bernhard: we are on 4.2.2
<thiebaude> thompa: google toolbar?
<BUGabundo> thompa: do you have a bug id for it?
<thompa> not its just a book mark i dragged to toolbar.
<bernhard> BUGabundo: nice :)
<thiebaude> hi BUGabundo
<bernhard> BUGabundo: still deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main ?
<thompa> for gmail its always the message part of it there which i deleted ages ago
<Hammer89> BUGabundo: Alrighty, thanks!
<thompa> Gmail-fwd ..."subject of email"
<BUGabundo> you guys all replying at the same time got me confused
<thiebaude> :)
<BUGabundo> its 2am so take it easy on me
<BUGabundo> :)
<thiebaude> ok
<thompa> I don't know if its firefox or what
<thiebaude> its only 8:35pm here
<thompa> well it must be anyway
<BUGabundo> thompa: can you create a new profile and test?
<thompa> firefox 3.0.8
<BUGabundo> bah to old for me
<BUGabundo> I use 3.4
<BUGabundo> 3.5 and 3.6
<thiebaude> BUGabundo: you got a link f
<thompa> good idea, but then i have to open an email first
<thiebaude> for 3.5
<thompa> I guess then I would know if its ubuntu or forefox
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: its in the archive, universe
<thiebaude> thanks
<BUGabundo> you get BOTH installed
<BUGabundo> 3.0 and 3.5
<thiebaude> off to synaptic
<thompa> gmail and firefox
<BUGabundo> to start it, type firefox-3.5
<BUGabundo> thompa: you mean ubufox ?
<thompa> if it will put deleted emails there its not good
<thompa> maybe i haven't deleted it in gmail
<thompa> but i cab remove other bookmarks there
<thompa> *can, gmail comes back
<thompa> Ill test it but I am not going to use it for a while
<gundam_rx78nt1_> ok, what is the difference of firefox branding and non branding?
<BUGabundo> I don't understand what you are saying
<thompa> BUGabundo: redular new install updated
<thompa> *blah to dark here!
 * BUGabundo to sleepy in here
<comradekingu> The installer has lists Oslo in the wrong timezone (+2GMT) when it should be +1
<thompa> BUGabundo: no i can't remove any tool bar bookmarks on this box
<BUGabundo> comradekingu: please file a bug
<BUGabundo> there are a bunch of them wrong
<BUGabundo> thompa: please try to disable ubufox addon
<thompa> BUGabundo: is than on by default or in restricte?
<comradekingu> A seperate bug, or is there already a wrong timezone report i could add this to?
<thompa> I don't have any
<BUGabundo> thompa: ah??
<thompa> I need to reboot and test new user . thanks
<BUGabundo> comradekingu: if you don't find one for your timezone, then new
<thompa> im going to check the intel laptop also
<savvas> BUGabundo: it is fixed, but I don't know if mvo enabled it back again :P
<BUGabundo> savvas: his email said he did
<BUGabundo> but tommorow we will know better
<BUGabundo> time for bed
<savvas> ah cool
<BUGabundo> cy
<savvas> gnight :)
<thompa> I am just going to start with new user, anybody else having trouble removing firefox toolbar bookmarks?
<comradekingu> Im running the beta build, not daily. There are too many wrong to file a seperate bugreport for each and every one. Most crosses arent even in the highlighted area
<Ienorand> thompa: no, worked fine.
<thompa> I think this was an upgrade from Ibex. thanks
<picklesworth> grrrr... a string of notifications from liferea just completely suppressed a notification from gnome power manager telling me why it wouldn't open the shutdown dialog!
<thompa> but creating new user fiixes it
<Ienorand> thompa: Could always try disablinng/enabling extensions
<picklesworth> high urgency notifications should really be treated the same way as confirmations; appearing alongside the existing notifications if necessary, and appearing on cue
<thompa> it was all the bookmarks, they delete but come back when i reopen
<thompa> I can add bookmarks though, oh well
<Ienorand> I don't seem to have any "on battery" settings in my power manager prefs, might this be because I've installed without the battery plugged in? How can I get it back?
<Ienorand> isn't acpi supposed to be installed in Ubu, I can't invoke it from terminal...
<mangroovie> Anyone have missing .gvfs due Jaunty udates?
<Leon_Nardella> Anyone else experiencing freezes with ext4 under heavy IO? I'm using a a certain kernel that seems bug-free and would like other people to try it.
<matrixblue>  I was trying to do a full install to my USB drive and got the error message message saying, "GRUB failed to install-- this is a fatal error!"
<matrixblue> anyone here?
<gundam_rx78nt1> yes, finally. The updates are downloading correctly!
<gundam_rx78nt1> after 3 hours of trying.
<madman> hello i have a question, i am currently using ubuntu 9.04 with encrypted lvm, i encrypted home also, now i am using vmware and there is disk activity in the machine, it automatically spikes my cpu to 100% all the time resulting in slow performance.
<acce2451> Think I might have an issue/bug with 9.04b?  I use volume control to unmute the capture, but when I close it, it reverts to muted.
<themiddleman> long journey to get here acce2451?
<acce2451> Not really, no.
<acce2451> Just went to #ubuntu, and someone said to try here.
<madman> same thing here.
<themiddleman> #ubuntu-testing then #ubuntu, then here :D
<acce2451> So, can anyone actually help me?
<madman> help?
<madman> i also need help if anyone is generous with their time.
<acce2451> Or I can try another channel, doesn't matter to me...
<madman> well, i tried the default ubuntu and they asked me to come here.
<acce2451> Huh.
<acce2451> Same here.
<madman> looks like this place is dead unfortunately
<acce2451> Somehow this reminds me of KOL chat....
<acce2451> oh well.
<picklesworth> ack
<picklesworth> don't leave!
<picklesworth> *sigh*
<picklesworth> just takes a while. Lots of these IRC channels work like email, almost :P
<gundam_rx78nt1> anybody knows the difference of firefox branding and non branding?
<themiddleman> gundam_rx78nt1, like what?
<picklesworth> and sorry. madman, I couldn't guess what your issue is. Have you tried searching Launchpad bug reports?
<gundam_rx78nt1> I am trying to install firefox and I have those two options for install.
<madman> oh
<madman> well the issue is when i do some file transfers, cpu spikes up at 100%
<gundam_rx78nt1> I really don't know why there is 2 different ones available on the repositories
<madman> is it because it's encrypted.
<Amaranth> gundam_rx78nt1: One has the logo, one doesn't (I guess)
<comradekingu> I could be wrong, but isnt the branding the firefox part of it? Without it you would just get iceweasel or similar
<Amaranth> gundam_rx78nt1: The one without the logo is actually Free, the one without is about as non-Free as an "open source" project can get without completely taking away the code
<Amaranth> err, the second one should be the one with it
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok. thank you for the explanation.
<gundam_rx78nt1> off to break my box again.
<weternal> hey I'm having a problem with boxee in jaunty
<raVen> hello comradeking
<raVen> why did you bring me here
<comradekingu> raVen: --> Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (beta) discussion channel
<raVen> thank you..so jaunty jackalope is ubuntu 9.04?
<comradekingu> yes
<raVen> im curious about linux names..why is it so weird?
<crdlb> it's just a codename
<raVen> yeah i know but the names are weird ^_^
<jscinoz> hey
<jscinoz> anyone know what happened to the xen domU kernels that used to be in linux-image-xen?
<badpenguin86> Anyone try the Ubuntu portable yet?
<raVen> me
<raVen> guys...are these 283 updates for ubuntu 8.10 safe?
<jscinoz> raVen: probably
<bjsnider> mplayer can stop the gnome-screensaver with that heartbeat command, but it can't stop the fade out effect
<raVen> lol
<bjsnider> so i see the fade, but not the screensaver
<comradekingu> So i was going to send in a bugreport, then firefox closed unexpectedly, so I tried to send that in, then firefox crashed a second time, and then the chash reporter crashed ;)
<comradekingu> crash*
<etzerd> Hello all
<etzerd> Anyone here tested the beta version version 9.04 yet?
<cwillu> nope
<cwillu> not a soul :p
<yow|x2> hey cwillu
<hil> .oO(^^)
 * cwillu pokes yow|x2 with a stick
<yow|x2> cwillu - just thought id let you know i got a freeze today on the mainline kernel. im using the default one right now, we'll see if it happens again. im almost sure its due to all of the video driver updates lately
<cwillu> yow|x2, looks like, good to know
<cwillu> yow|x2, keep me posted :)
<yow|x2> will do cwillu
<grodius> Hi, I'm running a macbook with Jaunty and my compiz is not working. Does anyone in here have a macbook with integrated intel gfx?
<DanaG> I've been getting compositing lagfreezes.
<DanaG> or rather, unminimize laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag.
<bjsnider> grodius, the intel graphics driver in jaunty is super-mega broken
<cwillu> grodius, release notes, and every bug on launchpad :p
<bjsnider> grodius, it's broken at least as much as the titanic
<themiddleman> meh. compiz
<bjsnider> it should be better than the mac driver in 6 months though, once it has gallium and everything
<grodius> I found someone in this channel with the same chipset as me before and they pasted me their xorg and it worked
<grodius> but i lost my install
<bjsnider> you lost it? where did you put it last?
<cwillu> grodius, and then updates happened, and stuff that wasn't working started working, and other stuff that was working broke, and so forth :p
<cwillu> grodius, AccelMethod "UXA" may have been the relevant option though
<bjsnider> that's what i was thinking. i don't see what else could have been different in the xorg.conf file
<grodius> cwillu: i will try
<cwillu> oldaccel, noaccel, vesa :p
<cwillu> he didn't say compiz was working well before :p
<teethdood> kudos to the ubuntu team for beating Fedora 11beta in benchmarks
<bjsnider> teethdood, which benchmarks are these now?
<teethdood> bjsnider: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_fedora_q209&num=1
<bjsnider> i guess you missed this part: However, the development builds of Fedora 11 do have various debugging options enabled, which may partially explain these figures. Fedora 11 is also tracking GCC 4.4 instead of GCC 4.3
<bjsnider> and ubuntu is a month closer to release than fedora. it's really not a fair competition
<cwillu> bjsnider, but they showed fedora with a blue sky background!
<bjsnider> good point
<bjsnider> i stand corrected
 * cwillu hates phoronix for their gratuitous page splitting and how they never link to anything but their own articles
<cwillu> quick, find the ubuntu link on that page :)
<bjsnider> i'll bet fedora's intel driver and sound stack work much better than jaunty's by the end of their release cycle
<cwillu> trick question!  it's not there!
<teethdood> so you're suggesting to use fedora 11 then?
<bjsnider> god no
<teethdood> just checking :P
<bjsnider> have you seen their package manager? horror show
<daskreech> Jaunty is still broken pretty bad?
<cwillu> daskreech, define bad
<cwillu> my desktop is working fine with nvidia
<daskreech> ok
<cwillu> many people are now working fine with intel
<daskreech> X was broken last Week
<daskreech> still broken?
<cwillu> for some
<cwillu> for some
<bjsnider> red hat should replace yum with apt. texstar proved apt can work with rpms
<daskreech> cwillu: Hmm guess I'll try update again. If it's still broken can I submit something that would help ?
<DanaG> I tried Fedora.... god damn, that package manager makes me say.... "yuck"
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Blatant pun.
<DanaG> You can end up with TWO different version of a package installed at the same time.
<daskreech> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<cwillu> daskreech, search launchpad for your chipset, there's probably already a bug posted about the exact problem you're having.  Make sure you read everything you can though before posting, and that you're on the right bug, there's already a huge amount of noise on most of the intel bugs
<daskreech> cwillu: It's not Intel it's SIS
<cwillu> my bad :p
<DanaG> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<cwillu> (see the importance of checking first?) :)
<cwillu> but again, there's probably a bug already on it, check launchpad
<daskreech> ok
<cwillu> I've found that going through the motions of reporting a bug is one of the better ways of searching launchpad
<bjsnider> launchpad has one of the least efficient search engines i've seen
<daskreech> I"M finding that out now
<frybye> bjsnider: perhaps cos it is 1 of the few that google dosent kontrol..?
<bjsnider> frybye, i guess you're saying that if google did "control" launchpad's search engine, it would be a lot better
<frybye> bjsnider: not at all!
<bjsnider> actually that is what you said
<frybye> just that they seem to have a corner on much of the smart search-tech...
<bjsnider> i said launchpad's search engine isn't efficient, and you said that's because google doesn't control it. meaning it would be efficient if google did control it
<frybye> no - my poinnt was that a bit lamer search engine is a small price to pay when it means that the are indipendent of the dark empire...
<frybye> or something like that! ;=)
<bjsnider> google employs linus torvalds's right hand man andrew morton
<frybye> just means they know where the brains are to be found in todays society..
<bjsnider> you're paying them another compliment then
<bjsnider> you seem to respect this "dark empire"
<rww> !ot | frybye, bjsnider
<ubottu> frybye, bjsnider: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<frybye> rww: Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED
<frybye> and yes #ubuntu - is a support channel- we are not on #ubuntu..or??
<bazhang> frybye, lose the caps
<rww> frybye: That factoid should probably have an #ubuntu+1-specific variant. Nevertheless, non-Jaunty discussion belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<bazhang> frybye, and stay on topic here.
<frybye> baz - copied from #-theme..
<daskreech> Does anyone else have the Notification indicator disappear randomly ?
<ubuntu> 'Partman with exit code 141'. someone pls tell me what it means? I am trying to install kubuntu from linux without cd...
<ubuntu> failed
<daskreech> without?
<ubuntu> yup without cd
<daskreech> installting from the ISO image?
<ubuntu> yup
<ubuntu> i followed the procedure from ubuntuhelp
<[GuS]> Hi Guys!!... i am having a problem sin today updates in jaunty... gimp does not launch... i am using Kubuntu... The process start since i can see it with ps... but does the window does not show...
<ubuntu> daskreech? any idea? could it be an error in my setup?
<daskreech> [GuS]: run it from the command line?
<[GuS]> i did it too
<[GuS]> the same happens
<daskreech> Where aer you getting that error?
<[GuS]> there is some warnings, but the app since that starts.. just does not show a thing
<[GuS]> let me paste in a site..
<[GuS]> daskreech: http://pastebin.com/m79339f6c
<[GuS]> i've deleted the settings too.. and nothing..
<[GuS]> was working till recently updates...
<daskreech> ubuntu: that question was for you :)
<ubuntu> daskreech:during the installation... i am actually booting from the iso right now, but i can't get past the 'scanning disk'...
<daskreech> ubuntu: I'm not suer that you can partition a drive while on the drive
<teethdood> guys, what's the gui to use to encrypt /home?
<ubuntu> daskreech: oops.. it could be the reason.. il check the how-to again...
<teethdood> crypto-modules
<Castawayz> doh can no longer update
<Castawayz> same with fresh install
<[GuS]> i did a report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimp/+bug/354962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354962 in gimp "Gimp does not start since last Jauty updates" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> argh, why has my mouse suddenly become so quite very sluggish?
<DanaG> The mouse acceleration preferences in gnome... DO NOTHING.
<lufis1> Anyone else having cut off tops and bottoms of their screens in jaunty?
<DanaG> argh, every damned time my raw-disk VM stops... SOMETHING changes its ownership.
<DanaG> ... so I can't start the VM again.
<DanaG> "it" == rawdisk.
<spaceBARbarian> whats the best media player for ubuntu ? sad that rythmbox doesnt even have an equalizer
<nanomad> hi
<o0Chris0o> !hi | nanomad
<ubottu> nanomad: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<nanomad> i'm having completely random lockups on my system, anyone can help
<nanomad> ?
<o0Chris0o> nanomad→ can you be more descriptive
<nanomad> ok, well while i'm doing something (doesn't matter what, compiling or updating the package cache), sometimes the computer locks up (no keyboard or mouse response, only sysreq keys works)
<nanomad> i've had this already 3 times today (one while compiling and two while using apt)
<o0Chris0o> hrmm
<o0Chris0o> anyone else want to jump in?
<nanomad> it is certainly not a RAM or disk problem, i've tested both ;)
<o0Chris0o> all I can say is jaunty is still in testing mode, sorry I can't be of much help at this time
<nanomad> o0Chris0o: i know
<sagredo> hi. can anyone help me with getting this file installed? error while loading shared libraries: libgnome-desktop-2.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<crdlb> sagredo: you need to rebuild it
<sagredo> I reinstalled libgnome-desktop-2-11
<crdlb> libgnome-desktop is not part of the gnome platform, so it's allowed to have an unstable ABI
<sagredo> what else
<crdlb> no, you need to rebuild the app
<sagredo> crdlb: oh, okay
<crdlb> note that we're up to -11, when your app was built against -2
<crdlb> intrepid had -7
<sagredo> ah.
<crdlb> that really is a lot of abi breaks though :>
<sagredo> what are abi breaks?
<crdlb> changing the binary interface, so that anything using it needs to be recompiled
<sagredo> src/main.c:23:35: error: libgnomevfs/gnome-vfs.h: No such file or directory
<sagredo> src/main.c: In function ‘main’:
<sagredo> src/main.c:98: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gnome_vfs_init’
<sagredo> make: *** [src/main.o] Error 1
<sagredo> what gives crdlb
<crdlb> you're missing libgnomevfs-dev or whatever it's called
<crdlb> the buildsystem should have caught that on ./configure though
<sagredo> oh.
<crdlb> libgnomevfs2-dev
<crdlb> debian package names are so fun
<sagredo> crdlb: why do you say?
<crdlb> oh nothing :)
<sagredo> hey  crdlb
<sagredo> where can I find libgnome-desktop-2 :/
<crdlb> the binary package is libgnome-desktop-2-11, but you'll want libgnome-desktop-dev
<sagredo> crdlb: my system says I have that
<crdlb> ok, so what's the problem?
<sagredo> I cannot make the source file for the circular-menu-application
<crdlb> with the gnome-vfs error?
<sagredo> crdlb: yeah
<crdlb> did you install libgnomevfs2-dev
<crdlb> and re-./configure ?
<sagredo> yes
<sagredo> ./configure the source?
<crdlb> yes
<sagredo> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<sagredo> :x
<crdlb> ok, where did you get this?
<sagredo> from the circular-application-menu directory
<crdlb> right, but where did you get _that_?
<crdlb> I guess you got it with something like svn or git?
<sagredo> svn checkout http://circular-application-menu.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ circular-application-menu
<sagredo> yes
<crdlb> hmm, that's a good buildsystem ...
<sagredo> yeah dude what gives
<crdlb> I don't understand how somebody could make such an app without grasping pkg-config
<eagles0513875> hey guys i have a question what od i need to get tablet pc functionality working in jaunty
<demmon> how is 9.04 working on dell laptops
<Tinason> hello. i am running jaunty b1. today i upgraded using adept, and a new kernal version was install (ending in .14 i think), and upgraded to kde 4.2.2. I now get errors loading my x config (cant load modules; 'type1' and 'freetype'), when using the xorg.conf that nvidia-xconfig generates. when i delete my xord.conf (and not use the nvidia config) , i can load kde (as i am now). i wanted to load my previous (recent) kernal versions (
<Tinason> say, .12 or .13), but grub tells me 'file not found'. how can i reinstall a previous (recent) kernal version (so that i can fix my video issue) ?
<ubuntu> soemone pls check this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com:80/144026/  . I insatalling/booting kubuntu iso from hard disk but I can't get past 'scanning disks' because of this error 'Partamn failed with exit code 141 blah3x'. please...
<rolly> hello my question is i'm using a laptop jaunty works fine but when i put my wireless card in it frezzes
<barlas> Hmm.. I should have read this topic before upgrading :)
<rolly> Can you help me?
<rconan_> !ask | rolly
<ubottu> rolly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rconan_> rolly: oh... you did ask
<rconan_> my bad
<rolly> Yes.
<rolly> I wondered I can make it work
<rconan> rolly: what wireless card is it?
<rolly> d-link airplusg+ dwl-g650+
<rolly> for laptop'
<rconan> is it PCMCIA?
<rolly> whats that?
<rolly> yesa
<rolly> It Is PCMCIA
<rconan> and when you plug it in the whole laptop freezes?
<Tinason> hello. i am running jaunty b1. today i upgraded kde to 4.2.2  and a new kernal version was installed (ending in .14 i think), I now get errors loading my x config (cant load modules; 'type1' and 'freetype'), when using the xorg.conf that nvidia-xconfig generates. when i delete my xord.conf (and not use the nvidia config) , i can load kde (as i am now). i wanted to load my previous (recent) kernal versions (say, .12 or .13), but grub
<Tinason> tells me 'file not found'. how can i reinstall a previous (recent) kernal version (so that i can fix my video issue) ?
<rconan> have you tried having it plugged in at boot time?
<rolly> Yes
<rconan> what happened then?
<rolly> It does not even start properly when i do that a cursor just shows on top of a black screen
<rconan> Tinason: tried re-enabling nvidia drivers with the drivers manager?
<rconan> rolly: strange... never seen anything like that before
<Tinason> no, ill try that now
<rconan> Tinason: I don't know if old kernel versions will remain in the repository
<rolly> rconan: What think?
<rconan> rolly: I'm thinking... I've only just got up :p
<rolly> Okay
<rconan> are you on that laptop now?
<rolly> no.
<rconan> ok... so you can try things and talk on IRC at the same time
<rolly> yes
<rconan> did you have any previous versions of ubuntu installed on it?
<rolly> no i'm using live cd
<rconan> ah, ok
<rolly> and jaunty
<rconan> so it's not installed
<rolly> jacolope
<rolly> ni
<rolly> no
<rconan> hmm... I don't know a great deal about the livecd
<rconan> is it the beta or a daily?
<rolly> beta
<rolly> i think
<rconan> there have been a lot of updates to everything since then... if you'
<rconan> re intending to install it I'd say do that and ignore the wireless not working until you get all the updates
<rconan> if you just want a livecd you might want to try a daily
<rolly> where do i get that
<rconan> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<clancy> hi
<clancy> is jaunty freezed?
<acicula> clancy: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-March/000555.html
<rolly> not at the moment it does not havewirelessin it
<rconan> clancy: not that I am aware of...
<rolly> i do have a daily release
<rconan> rolly: when from?
<clancy> because emesene 1.4.8 came out, it supports now webcam, the jaunty version doesn't for the moment
<clancy> and i think it is much better than amsn
<rolly> today
<rconan> clancy: what version is in jaunty? if it's a small upgrade which is unlikely to break anything stick a bug on the tracker
<rconan> clancy: major package updates post-beta are quite rare though
<clancy> 1.0.1 in jaunty, the newest is 1.4.8
<Riesh> on kubuntu jaunty rssnow widget on the desktop can not lose the "drop feed here" part ... anyone else has the same issue ? ...
<rconan> clancy: latest I can find is 1.0.1 anyway...
<clancy> http://alientrap.org/nexuiz/downloads.php
<clancy> sorry, i clicked the woring link
<clancy> http://forum.emesene.org/
<rconan> clancy: do they not announce releases on their main website anymore?
<Tinason> heh yeah, nexuiz 2.5 came out
<clancy> rconan, i do not know how they manage it
<clancy> rconan, it seems that they renamed it in emensene-crazy (?)
<rconan> clancy: so I see... you might want to make a suggestion that "emesene-crazy" get added to the repo
<rolly> how do ido a version check
<Riesh> mmm ... games
<clancy> but i am right when i say it is the sucessor of emesene?
 * Riesh comes back later when there is discussion about jaunty again 
<clancy> rconan, how should i proceed?
<rconan> clancy: I'm not sure, I can't tell if emesene is still under development
<rconan> clancy: stick a bug on the bug tracker requesting the addition of emesene-crazy to the repo
<clancy> ok
<rconan> possibly also stick one up saying the emesene appears to no longer be under development (if this is the case)
<clancy> i think i'll do the same for tuxguitar btw
<rolly> how do i do a version check
<rconan> rolly: version of what?
<rolly> of ubuntu
<rconan> lsb_release -rd
<rolly> my version is 9.04 is that up to date
<rolly> rconan: Is that up to date?
<clancy> rolly, you use a beta version of ubuntu
<clancy> rolly, the actual STABLE is 8.10
<rconan> rolly: all dailys are 9.04
<rolly> ok
<clancy> rolly, just upgrade every day your ubuntu and it will always be up to date
<holdenss> is ubuntu wiki down?
<rconan> i couldn't get to it earlier
<rconan> so it would seem so
<benste> how can I set up eth0 to be active if a vbox guest uses eth0 for internal bridging? I installed A Webserver on the Vbox and now I can't access it from host
<acicula> benste:  think you can have vbox sort it for you these days by setting it to host or internal networking
<acicula> at least from 2.1
<benste> aciclua internal networking is only between some VMs
<benste> and host should work but my ubuntu host don't set up eth0 cause there is nothing plugged in
<acicula> ah like so
<acicula> if you want to setup a bridge and an virtual network device for the vm to use you better consult google i've seen a few tutorials on that
<wompy> hi, my friend is using ubuntu netbook remix 9.04, he is able to ping www.google.com ,but not able to browse with firefox to www.google.com
<wompy> even pidgin does not get a connection
<acicula> whats the ping message he gets?
<wompy> send 4 packages,received 4 packages,0 lost
<wompy> he is able to browse to his router-website
<holdenss> is he using wireless or ethernet ?
<acicula> i mean does he get the ping response from google or for example from another source saying it's not reachable
<wompy> wireless
<acicula> like your router
<wompy> ok,i'll proof it
<wompy> target-adress: www.google.de (74.125.43.147) reply from 74.125.43.147 bytes=32 time =41ms ping stats for 74.125.43.147: packets: sent =4 Received =4 Lost =0 (% loss)
<bercik> hi!
<bercik> My Synaptic doesnt show me any packages except that, which are already installed. I.e. i cant see audacious. Its fresh install of 9.04b. That is going on?
<acicula> i guess your connection  works properly then
<bercik> me? yes
<acicula> but browsing or pidgin do not work?
<acicula> bercik: no
<bercik> ah
<holdenss> how are you on irc then?
<acicula> bercik: is it set to show installed packages only perhaps?
<wompy> acicula: no,browsing exlusive the router-website and pidgin does not work
<wompy> holdenss: do you ask me?
<holdenss> wompy, yes
<wompy> it's the pc of my friend, i am just transmitting ;)
<bercik> Hmm, and where to find source.list compatible to 9.04?
<acicula> ok so the router works properly then too
<wompy> yes
<wompy> think so
<acicula> wait, your friend can access the router page but nothing beyond it?
<wompy> yes
<wompy> but ping works
<acicula> different protocol
<wompy> i've read sth about disabling ipv6 in firefox,but i don't think thats the best solution
<acicula> bercik: its installed if you upgraded to 9.04
<acicula> wompy: dont think that's the problem
<acicula> tcp/ip works or you wouldnt be connecting to your router
<bercik> acicula: and additional, nonofficial?
<acicula> bercik: there are other repositorys yes
<bercik> acicula: could i add nonofficial repos, that work with 8.10?
<acicula> bercik: dunno, i'd guess apt-get will ignore them
<bercik> acicula: ah, thank You
<acicula> and just uses repors labelled jaunty
<wompy> and what about name-server problems? well he tried just to get to 74.125.43.147 (google) but even that does not work
<acicula> wompy: name server works
<acicula> wompy: otherwise your ping wouldnt have either
<wompy> kk
<acicula> well unless your router caches the lookup
<wompy> that means?
<acicula> when did it stop working?
<wompy> it never worked
<wompy> well
<wompy> he had a wired connection
<wompy> and now i helped him to install his wireless-card
<Alexia_Death> Kde has audio issues. PA as default starts at 0 volume and that does not mean silence, it means some odd cracling. uping the volume to 4% make it inaudible. Also, mutte button does not wok. ot shows the audio display widget but no actual change
<acicula> any fancy setups in the router? did you unplug ethernet? does just using ethernet now work?
<wompy> wait
<Oli``> glxinfo is saying that direct rendering is off. Has a recent update broken nvidia?
<acicula> Oli``: tried checking the driver in Hardware Drivers?
<wompy> acicula: wired lan->firefox works
<Oli``> acicula: good catch
<acicula> wompy: do you have wireless?
<acicula> wompy: can you check the router settings and see if forwarding/nat is enabled for the wireless network?
<wompy> yeah,but if you want me to enter his wlan im not able to get there
<wompy> ok, ill try to check it
<acicula> wompy: well if your wireless also does not work, then you know it's a router setting 2
<wompy> noe, i mean, iam not in his town, sry for my bad english
<acicula> ah
<wompy> acicula: he does not find any of those settings
<wompy> there was a udp for wired and wireless devices-setting but with enabled or disabled,it does not work
<wompy> its for communication between pc's in that network
<wompy> also wget www.heise.de/index.html does not work
<mnemo> why cant I install (or even "check the checkbox" for certain items in update-manager) ??
<mnemo> like right now I cant install "ekiga"
<Mulder> cant install? or update is held back
<wompy> acicula: well thanks for your help, ill try  it later again
<mnemo> mulder: yeah maybe its "held back" but why?
<acicula> wompy: good luck
<mnemo> i cant even check the checkbox so I cant even try to install it
<Mulder> mnemo, might be a substantive update
<Mulder> mnemo, try sudo apt-get install ekiga
<mnemo> mulder: that worked...
<mnemo> why are certain updates like that?
<topyli> the ekiga update wants to remove packages and install others in place
<mnemo> hmm ok
<topyli> that's why apt refuses to do that by default
<Mulder> substantive break
<topyli> (removing packages that is)
<mnemo> but usually I get a "partial update" thing in update-manager and update-manager just shows a list of what to remove?
<benste> how can I make networkmanager to link an static IP to eth0 if no cable is plugged in?
<topyli> benste: strange request :)
<topyli> why would you want that?
<mnemo> KDE probably has a checkbox for that *heh* j/k
<benste> topyli: no it isn't cause I wanna connect to a vbox guest from my host computer
<benste> topyli and vbox should use eth0 host interface for network to do so
<topyli> benste: ah. i don't think that interface should be eth0 then
<benste> what else?
<topyli> ok. sorry, i'm no virtualization expert but i think the interface should be something else
<topyli> the guest system may think it's eth0 from its point of view but the host calls it something else
<benste> topyli? which interface should i use than
<topyli> no idea :(
<benste> thnxs a lot :-)
<topyli> not eth-something
<benste> but a bridge
<topyli> yeah
<yacoob> well, what do you know, read the topic and you have your answers... :)
<benste> but I don't know how to set up one and whether it will work
<Mulder> and my machine has only crashed once today *laugh*. success! heh
<benste> topyli do you know how to setup a bridge for that case?
<topyli> benste: like VPN creates devices like "tp0"
<benste> and HOW does it do that?
<benste> :-)
<topyli> benste: i can't really help by a positive suggestion, but i can tell you the ethX approach is not the one :)
<benste> ok tx
<Ienorand> What kind of method does ubuntu use for mounting other partitions currently (as in nautilus mount-on-click)? Since there's nothing in fstab what method is used?
<ikonia> Ienorand: userspace - basiclly fstab held in memory for that user
<Ienorand> ikonia: You have any idea how I would go about automating mount on login using that method?
<ikonia> Ienorand: script
<Do``> could someone help me fix a few sound problems?
<Do``> i was updating from interpid
<Do``> and now firefox has no sound on flash stuff
<Do``> and rhythmbox/vlc has noisy playback on all kinds of files
<Do``> in sound preferences i have alsa set for sound events and music and movies
<Alexia_Death> Do``: try pulseaudio
<Do``> ye, tried it, same thing
<Alexia_Death> Do``: then do pulseaudio -k and try again
<Alexia_Death> that kills off pa
<Alexia_Death> as to firefox/flash... theres a package that needs to be installed
<Alexia_Death> but I dont remember what its called
<Do``> and it's not installed by default?
<Alexia_Death> not after upgrade
<Alexia_Death> I dont know about clean intalls
<Alexia_Death> it has flash in its name iirc
<Do``> libflash-mozplugin?
<Alexia_Death> no... I think it reffered to audio
<Do``> flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound?
<Do``> anyway, setting sound to pulseaudio didnt change a thing
<Do``> music is still noisy
<apadox> i can't get proprietary ati drover on jaunty .. my card is radeon 9600 se . . is this common problem?
<aaime> Hi all... anyone has any suggestion on how to configure Jaunty + Radeon X1550 + radeon-xorg open source driver to support a dual head setup with different resolution? I can get it to work in clone mode but no luck with extended desktop mode. It also seem the older monitor resolution is not detected properly
<apadox> this is message i get when i try to run latest driver from ati webpage "Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<apadox> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.28-11-generic; make sure that the version is being
<apadox> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<apadox> "
<aaime> (in my case the fglrx driver simply causes X to freeze, I have to ssh in from another machine to regain control of the PC)
<aaime> (but then again, X1550 is a R500 so not suported by the latest catalyst)
<aaime> probably better to just throw away my ATI cart and get an nVidia instead?
 * wirechief klunk
 * wirechief throws X1300 away
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Ienorand> ikonia: Regarding the automount thing, could you give me some pointers, I'm not really sure where to start... Where does Ubuntu keep the scripts used now? What commands are used? Is FUSE involved?
<clancy> hi
<clancy> i use jaunty on ext3 and everything works fine
<clancy> will, when jaunty is final, ext4 be stable enough to use every day
<clancy> i heard some people lost data
<clancy> with ext4 partitions
<Ienorand> clancy: I have not had any problems so far, but I haven't really mucked about with it that much, I only run it off a usb stick formatted as ext4.
<daftykins> clancy EXT4 is included in jaunty as a sort of test pilot to let people test it, before a more official inclusion in 9.10 koala, so it's really just for experimentation
<clancy> ok
<barlas> I have atheros AR5007, it was working fine with intrepid (by using self-compiled mad-wifi modules), now with jaunty, it connects fine, but connection drops after a while. Disabling and enabling the wireless automatically reconnects
<barlas> Oh and I am using Kubuntu, manually updated from intrepid
<Padzman> hello
<Padzman> i have been reading like crazy on line but cant find out how to get my usb head set to play youtube audio
<Padzman> any help
<ikonia> Padzman: on 9.04 ?
<Padzman> yep just dl it yesterday
<ikonia> Padzman: did your headset work on 8.10 ?
<ikonia> or 8.04 ?
<Padzman> i am a to this just left windows
<ikonia> then I don't advise using a beta version
<ikonia> Padzman: I suggest using 8.04 or 8.10 which is fully supported
<Padzman> humm guess its time to reinstall then
<Padzman> sorry for tacking up your time
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> no apology needed
<Padzman> taking
<Padzman> later and thanks
<tpfennig> hi all
<tpfennig> my jaunty crashes on videoplaying. is that a known issue?
<BluesKaj> tpfennig, which player
<tpfennig> BluesKaj: all players
<tpfennig> mplayer, vlc, totem
<tpfennig> ,...
<tpfennig> xorg crashes then
<tpfennig> with vlc sometimes only vlc crashes
<virtuald> is there a gnomeish pop/imap biff-like app that integrates with evolution?
<virtuald> xbiff like*
<dreamcoder> anyone else having issues with download speeds via wireless in jaunty
<tianshiz1> Hi, has anyone gotten a2dp bluetooth audio to work on jaunty? I could pair fine at first, but never connect, even though pavucontrol displayed the bluetooth headset. Now however, I can't even pair at all!
<wompy> hi, i've got a friend, who's able to ping www.google.com but not able to browse with firefox to google.com . iwconfig says, he's not associated any suggestions whats the problem? -> i asked ealier this day
<Exilant> port 80 blocked?
<Exilant> if he's not associated, it's reall weird that ping works though
<monique> i just installed kubuntu 9.04 into my powerpc
<dreamcoder> anyone else having problem with download speeds in jaunty?
<monique> now it's got lots of problems
<monique> i dont know mucho about computers
<tianshiz1> everything downloads fine for me
<bjsnider> monique, today's newbies are tomorrow's experts
<dreamcoder> i should be getting 2400 and i am getting 700 and below
<acicula> using what link
<monique> thanks
<tianshiz1> yep monique, I'm fairly noobie too, but after playing around with ubuntu for a few month I got used to it pretty much.
<monique> but does anyone know anything about powerpc
<dreamcoder> from usenet, and i have checked on my pc with 8.04 and the speed is at 2400 on there
<acicula> there's a channel for it
<bjsnider> monique, powerpc is not a build that ubuntu does well. fedora is better at it.
<monique> debian is better?
<acicula> probably not monique
<bjsnider> in fact i think they abandoned the powerpc build awhile back
<monique> i used to have kubuntu 8.04
<monique> it was working fine although i couldnt install some applications and i dont have flash
<monique> now i upgraded it to kubuntu 9.04 and it's worse
<dreamcoder> flash is easy to install
<dreamcoder> is that using x6?
<dreamcoder> sorry x64?
<acicula> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<monique> i dont know if the problem was becasue of the upgrade or if it's becasue it doesnt work well for power pc
<acicula> hmm no channel, maybe #ubuntu-ppc /
<thiebaude> monique: did you upgrade from 8.10
<dreamcoder> ah
<monique> yup frm that
<BluesKaj> tpfennig, try the recovery kernel in the grub menu . A boot dialog will open and choose "fix broken packages" . I think this is preferable to editing the xorg.conf file since it relies so heavily on HAL , that it breaks/crashes with smallest changes.
<tianshiz1> what's this python issue that's breaking Jaunty? I just refreshed my updates, should i install the python updates?
<BluesKaj> tpfennig err - that X breaks/crashes with smallest changes
<acicula> thought that was days ago
<thiebaude> tianshiz1: there was a python update this morning
<dreamcoder> i have had 64 updates today so far lol
<thiebaude> i've had 10mb worth
<dreamcoder> does anyone install proposed updates as well?
<bjsnider> monique, this is probably the better option: http://fedoraproject.org/en/get-fedora-ppc
<BluesKaj> another kernel upgrade today
<thiebaude> dreamcoder,i install all updates
<lanoxx-> can point me to some info about inetd and xinetd, and tell me why its not there on ubuntu? is it not needed?
<lanoxx-> i just installed swat and i noticed it uses openbsd-inetd, quite confusing
<lanoxx-> whats the difference between all these "superservers" ???
<the_dark_warrio> When watching a movie in fullscreen, the new message system makes the screen blink. Is this a known bug?
<JorgeJorgesson> does the 64 bit 9.04 version work well with everything?  Like flash....compiz and such?
<bjsnider> JorgeJorgesson, i guess your question is meant to compare the x64 with the 32 bit?
<JorgeJorgesson> bjsnider: yes, sorry.
<bjsnider> x64 works great here
<JorgeJorgesson> bjsnider: with ATI?
<bjsnider> hhahaaaa
<bjsnider> ah, no
<bjsnider> nvidia
<JorgeJorgesson> bjsnider: ah, I see
<lanoxx-> Jordan_U, i have been using ubuntu as 64bit version since 8.04 and it has been getting better ever since
<lanoxx-> JorgeJorgesson, i mean
<JorgeJorgesson> lanoxx-: Ok, I will give it a shot.....I'm installing on a play laptop anyways. Not a production machine.
<lanoxx-> 32bit is not a good choice anyway since we are going to hit the 4gig border this year
<JorgeJorgesson> lanoxx-: I do have a desktop with 4 GB on it that acts like a server.  I'd love to try it there.
<lanoxx-> most highend users have been using 4gigs for some time anyway but i believe that this year it will most likely hit the consumer market
<lanoxx-> well if you use it productively be away ther 9.04 is still a beta
<lanoxx-> i have jaunty running in a virtualbox and there it works fine
<JorgeJorgesson> I've noticed even commercial vendors are offering Vista 64 bit now as a regular item.
<JorgeJorgesson> A sign
<lanoxx-> well vista....
<JonCharge> How do I open the file manager with root permissions?
<JonCharge> The default file manager
<JonCharge> gksudo
<charlie-tca> A sign that microsoft finally fixed It?
<lanoxx-> but yeah, they have to, since its the only way to sell more than 4 gigs
<JonCharge> But I don't know the command for the file manager.
<lanoxx-> gksu
<JorgeJorgesson> JonCharge: I use sudo nautilus
<JonCharge> no... what is the file manager process called? :)
<lanoxx-> nautilus
<JonCharge> k
<lanoxx-> or dolphin if you are under kde
<lanoxx-> charlie-tca, well its not so much microsoft as its the drivers by the 3rd party vendors
<JorgeJorgesson> lanoxx-: yup, I got that.  Can you use more than 4 GB with 32 bit Ubuntu?
<lanoxx-> charlie-tca, if you have legacy hardware there will most likely be no drivers available for it
<charlie-tca> That is why I don't use Microsoft, I guess. I am still using p2 processors
<lufis> anyone else experiencing cut off tops and bottoms of the screen in jaunty?
<lanoxx-> JorgeJorgesson, no, actually you can only use 3.5gigs with 32bit since the rest is reserved for pci adressing
<lanoxx-> and the graphic card
<JorgeJorgesson> I keep seeing some kind of message upon bootup.  something about greater than 4 GB aperture.
<acicula> well there is pae but i'm guessing that only has a niche use
<acicula> JorgeJorgesson: you can look it up with dmesg
<lanoxx-> JorgeJorgesson, not sure what that it
<acicula> or erm logs
<acicula> ah yeh System log
<lanoxx-> JorgeJorgesson, PAE is some kind of adress translation but its not wildely used
<acicula> kern.log or syslog probably has what you want
<carl0s-> Regarding bug #338982 , the chappie at the end says he's uploading a fix tonight (yesterday) to universe .. does that mean I just do an apt-get update/upgrade to get it, i.e. it'll be in the main repository?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338982 in evolution-mapi "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV during MAPI authentication" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338982
<JorgeJorgesson> lanoxx-: that is what I was thinking about.
<JorgeJorgesson> I'll give 64 bit a try here on the laptop first.  See how it goes
<JorgeJorgesson> Then on to the server
<lanoxx-> since you have 4gigs i recommend you just use 64bit
<JorgeJorgesson> It is a dansguardian server for the house
<lanoxx-> adobe has also a beta for flash 11 that is available natively on linux
<JorgeJorgesson> It also serves movies and music
<lanoxx-> i forgot the link but you can google for it
<coz_> hey guys.. when opening Open dialog in an application it still takes a long time to populate
<BluesKaj> coz_, must be a large file
<lanoxx-> JorgeJorgesson, the best you are off when using intel graphics, but there also has been some good progress with ati graphics, although my 4850 runs not so well yet
<lufis> Xorg is messed up big time on my intel 945g chipset in jaunty. It won't go into a correct screen resolution, the one i used in the last version has cut off tops and bottoms of the screen, so there is no taskbar anymore
<coz_> BluesKaj,  well what I mean is that at any time you run the Open form a app menu when the open dialog opens it takes quite a while to populate  not as bad as on intrepid though:)
<acicula> lanoxx-: not if you have something recent
<JorgeJorgesson> lanoxx-: yeah, both my laptop and server have the Xpress200 integrated card.
<JorgeJorgesson> lanoxx-: default works well, but not with opengl
<BluesKaj> JorgeJorgesson , the X200 card is restricted to 2D even with the latest fglrx driver
<lanoxx-> acicula, yeah thats true, the 7xx series are still not so supported, but i have an intel chip in my X61 so i cant really say much about graphics drivers
<JorgeJorgesson> BluesKaj: works well with compiz.....
<acicula> 4500 gma here too, doesnt work so well still tbh
<lanoxx-> on my desktop i have a 4850 and opengl does not work though
<acicula> 3d anyway
<recon69> just wondering what kernel 9.04 is running?
<lanoxx-> 27
<lanoxx-> no 28
<BluesKaj> I have the same onboard graphics x200 , but disabled ... switched to an nvidia pcix card due to the grief with ati
<coz_> 2.6.28-11-generic
<JorgeJorgesson> recon69: uname -a
<JorgeJorgesson> BluesKaj: My x200 works well with the open source drivers for compiz.  No issues at all.  Just Opengl
<BluesKaj> ok
<lanoxx-> is anyone here familiar with inetd and xinetd
<lufis> FML, is there no one here who can help?
<recon69> hmm, think thats the one with the Ralink RT61 drivers included in the kernel, will look forward to release and hope it stops my kernel panics on 8.04.
<JorgeJorgesson> My biggest issue is alway wireless.  Always a pita
<BluesKaj> lufis, there was alarge update this morning  , your issue might reolve itself if you haven't updated yet
<BluesKaj> resolve
<charlie-tca> lufis: the beta release notes state there are major problems with intel 9x5 video
<recon69> same here, any heavy use of wireless on 8.04 cause a kernel panic for me :( . really annoying when I try play online games. but that OT.
<lanoxx-> charlie-tca, can you point me to the note
<lanoxx-> recon69, what chip do you have?
<lufis> Sigh. The sad thing is I just completely lost this window and had no way of bringing it up again because they changed the key to move windows too
<lufis> it showed like 10 pixels of the bottom of it at the top of my screen
<lufis> I ran apt-get update, there are no video related updates
<charlie-tca> Laney: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta#Known%20issues
<charlie-tca> lanoxx-: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta#Known%20issues
<lanoxx-> charlie-tca, thank you
<BluesKaj> lufis, I posted this advice earlier and this seems like round about fix, but try the recovery kernel in the grub menu . A boot dialog will open and choose "fix broken packages" . I think this is preferable to editing the xorg.conf file since it relies so heavily on HAL , that it breaks/crashes with smallest changes.
<recon69> lanoxx- : it's a EDIMAX card with a RT2561st chip
<lukeqsee> quick question, using xubuntu 9.04 when I plug my ipod in nothing happens, it shows in lsusb, but doesn't mount or show up in banshee
<recon69> lanoxx- : but as far as i know there are a couple of RT61 drivers, with the one added to the kernel in .27 being the stable one.
<lanoxx-> recon69, hm never heard of it, but if .27 has a stable version i dont understand why you get kernel panics
<recon69> I'm still on 8.04 with kernel .24 , so I still get panics
<Raylz> *muhahaha*
<Raylz> i just modprobed iwl3945
<Raylz> never seen such a nice crash :)
<hil> what did it do? crashed with an 3d-rendered explosion? ;)
<lanoxx-> recon69, oh, i c, for a LTS its quite buggy i feel
<JorgeJorgesson> So, can I dual boot 64 bit 9.04 with a current 32 bit installation? Can I format the new installation with the new ext4 filesystem?
<lukeqsee> what is the iPod nano 1g driver?
<lanoxx-> JorgeJorgesson, yes dual but is not bound to 64bit or 32
<lanoxx-> the can work side by side
<lanoxx-> if you choose manual partitioning you should be able to choose ext4
<Raylz> hil: amazing kernil panic :)
<Raylz> only saw that at bootup
<htrejh> hi
<JorgeJorgesson> lanoxx-: So, I can partition with the new format and all will be well?
<htrejh> vlc in jaunty opens movies in an extern window, is that a bug? i hate that
<hil>  Raylz: they should really make crashes more entertaining, hehe. Like loosing a level in an arcade game or so. That would make testing way more funny.
<Castawayz> so uhh i know we dont get support yet for jaunty but i can no longer update on my laptop bunch of errors
<lanoxx-> JorgeJorgesson, there is something about setting the writeoncommit i belive not sure how you set that though
<Raylz> hil: or like the guru :)
<Raylz> or a message like karam-=1
<Raylz> karma*
<lanoxx-> JorgeJorgesson, there has been a discussion about ext4 losing data if the systems crashes. there have been a couple of workarounds provided but im not sure how to activate them or if they are included in jaunty yet
<hil> Raylz: yah, more of ,harhar ;)
<lanoxx-> htrejh, maybe you can change that in the settings?
<JorgeJorgesson> lanoxx-: I'm not worried about losing data.  This will be an independent install.  for testing only.
<lanoxx-> JorgeJorgesson, in that case go ahead
<JorgeJorgesson> lanoxx-: should be fun
<lanoxx-> yeah, definitely
<JorgeJorgesson> Is there any perfomance boost with 64bit?
<hil> Raylz: like -> ˙pǝɥsɐɹɔ puɐ uʍop-ǝpısdn pǝʇooq 'ʎɹɹos  ;)
<htrejh> lanoxx-: yeah you can but doesn't change
<htrejh> it falls back to glx output
<lanoxx-> only for apps that do alot of calculation, like mysql
<lanoxx-> or scientific programs
<Raylz> hil: woot xD
<lanoxx-> since these apps can do calculations with long datatypes in one step
<PhotoJim> JorgeJorgesson: there can actually be a performance hit in some situations, but overall, not a lot of difference with most stuff.
<Raylz> lanoxx-: the key is to reduce the write times to 5 secs
<JorgeJorgesson> PhotoJim: so, it is mostly for the memory management?
<lanoxx-> htrejh, then you might file a bug against it
<lanoxx-> Raylz, is that already std in jaunty?
<htrejh> but can someone test out too ? maybe a local problem due to config :p
<Raylz> lanoxx-: puh, dunno
<lanoxx-> Raylz, it used to be 120sec i believe
<PhotoJim> JorgeJorgesson: yep, and as lanoxx mentioned, some calculation can be quicker.
<Raylz> lanoxx-: something around 60secs
<Raylz> dunno :)
<lanoxx-> well nvm
<Raylz> ack
<lanoxx-> JorgeJorgesson, exactly, as long as you dont run high performance tasks you wont notice much, one more thing is that you will be able to use the 64bit instructions set of you cpu but thats just a minor boost
<JorgeJorgesson> lanoxx-: well, lets see what happens!  I'll give it a shot.
<lanoxx-> JorgeJorgesson, yeah, good luck :)
 * Raylz actually wanted to use amd64 jaunty but took the wrong iso :/
<JorgeJorgesson> lanoxx-: I just wish wireless support was better\
<lanoxx-> JorgeJorgesson, yeah, its a pitty that many companies dont provide linux drivers, but i thing with the ever growing market share of linux this will change soon
<JorgeJorgesson> lanoxx-: let's hope
<lanoxx-> Hope is a good thing :)
<lanoxx-> htrejh, i just installed vlc and tried it, for me its x11 too
<lanoxx-> htrejh, it might be related to the fact that im running inside virtual box though
<htrejh> same problem here, will report it :)
<lanoxx-> htrejh, ok, thx
<lanoxx-> htrejh, please post the link when you have reported it
 * lupine_85 dist-upgrades a weeks worth of jaunty
<PhotoJim> I'm doing the same.  153 MB.
<lanoxx-> does anyone know what happend to the skype developement for linux? they havent released an updated for years it seems
<htrejh> lanoxx-: will do it later...
<lanoxx-> ok, nvm then
<lanoxx-> a few days ago i booted into windows to fetch a few things and btw did an update to skype 4, thats so different now
<jeiworth> lanoxx-: hmm might run under wine...
<crowfax> what's the launchpad page for the Python upgrade issue?
<lanoxx-> jeiworth, i dont think so, but i will give it a try
<jeiworth> lanoxx-: juust make sure you have the latest wine isntalled ;)
<lanoxx-> jeiworth, did you try it? i have 1.1.18
<lanoxx-> but the appdb suggests its garbage
<wompy> Exilant: sry,my internet-connection broke down. how do i check if port 80 is blocked?
<jeiworth> lanoxx-: nope, i haven't tried it yet but i am playing with the idea too ;) let me know if it works
<jpds> wompy: sudo apt-get install nmap; nmap -A -v -p 80 localhost
<lanoxx-> just downloading it
<lupine_85> time to reboot and see what happens I guess
<lanoxx-> jeiworth, http://pastebin.com/f6c7eb7ea, the installer failed for me, here is the log
<jeiworth> lanoxx-: ok, seems to point at missing vbruntime7 installation, you have .net installed?
<lanoxx-> jeiworth, nope, can i do that with winetricks?
<jeiworth> i think .net 2 is supported by winetricks
<lanoxx-> ok, btw. where do i get the latest version
<lanoxx-> of winetricks
<jeiworth> on winehq.org, just use the site search and the first result is it ;)
<JorgeJorgesson> Is there any pinball game without opengl?
<lanoxx-> i didnt know that dotnet requires a windows licence
<JorgeJorgesson> lanoxx-: there must be an open source alternative
<lupine_85> Mono ?
<lanoxx-> yeah there is mono ofcourse but im not sure if you can install mono into wine
<lanoxx-> that would be funny though
<lanoxx-> mono is however only protected by ms agreements with novel
<lanoxx-> thats is very weak since noboddy knows for sure whats in side the agreement
<lupine_85> oh, Ubuntu doesn't seem to support my laptop's turn-the-trackpad-off button...
<lupine_85> can has fix plz?
<lanoxx-> what laptop do you have?
 * lupine_85 doesn't live in a region that believes in software patents, so the MS-Novell arrangement isn't much of an issue to him
<lupine_85> HP G60
 * lupine_85 peeks to see if the button has an X event associated
<lupine_85> nope
<lupine_85> it does appear in dmesg though - it seems to be handled as part of the keyboard driver
<lupine_85> #[  909.015667] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e058 <keycode>' to make it known.
<lupine_85> anyone know which X event it should be bound to? (or if there is an X event for it?)
<Ryukenden> cwillu: pink
<Ryukenden> cwillu: ping
<lanoxx-> jeiworth, installed .NET2, same error
<lanoxx-> thats good
<lanoxx-> lupine_85, thats good, software patents are so bad
<lanoxx-> jeiworth, any other suggestion
<jeiworth> lanoxx-: hmm
<jeiworth> is it an exe or msi?
<lanoxx-> jeiworth, actually a little different http://pastebin.com/f60503c56
<lanoxx-> exe
<lupine_85> grrrr, no suitable key in X
<lupine_85> which suggests that I need to bind it to F13 -> F24 somewhere and write a custom handler.. or something
<sagredo> crdlb: hi :)
<crdlb> sagredo: ok, you need to edit that Makefile
<jeiworth> lanoxx-: ok, seems to be a common problem with newer win-software, as e.g. office 2007...
<lanoxx-> did you search for these errors?
<crdlb> sagredo: make both pkg-config lines contain 'gnome-vfs-2.0 libgnome-menu' after last library
<jeiworth> {24E669E1-E90F-4595-A012-B0FD3CCC5C5A} Causality Manager for VS7 debugger
<crdlb> sagredo: and remove that -lgnome-menu, pkg-config will provide it
<sagredo> crdlb: thanks a lot my friend, I'll give it a shot
<lanoxx-> jeiworth, hmm
<biberao> hi
<biberao> i tried to do update manager -d but it says failed to authenticate or other problem found it says
<biberao> any idea?
<sagredo> crdlb: what syntax is the pkg-config
<Castawayz> When I try to update I get this error: http://pastebin.com/m7ea12812
<crdlb> sagredo: that stuff goes after gnome-desktop-2.0 and before the `
<sagredo> crdlb: cheers
<smoddy> If I install a Jaunty beta, will I be able to move to the final release without a full reinstall?
<sagredo> smoddy: good question
<crdlb> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<biberao> crdlb,
<biberao> i did update-manager -d and it says problems authenticating
<BluesKaj> smoddy, yes
<biberao> or other problems with network or server
<Castawayz> yeah i have the same prob bib
<Castawayz> i dont have that problem on another machine where i did a clean install
<biberao> atleast not me only
<biberao> :p
<Castawayz> and not an update
<biberao> i think
<smoddy> BluesKaj: using aptitude as you would for, say 8.04->8.10?
<Castawayz> http://pastebin.com/m7ea12812 my error
<sagredo> crdlb: some compilation errors, src/main.c:188: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_main’
<sagredo> src/main.c:190: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gmenu_tree_item_unref
<biberao> the problem must be gpg?
<crdlb> sagredo: ok, I just tried it here and it works (with my changes)
<biberao> crdlb, any advise?
<Castawayz> biberao, basically with jaunty youre on your own, it's not supported
 * crdlb has no idea
<sagredo> crdlb: this is what I edited the file to
<biberao> oh ok
<biberao> thx
<biberao> :p
<bjsnider> biberao, be more specific than that
<biberao> bjsnider,  about what?
<bjsnider> "it says problems authenticating"
<biberao> ya
<sagredo> LIBS = `pkg-config --libs gtk+-2.0 gnome-desktop-2.0 gnome-vfs-2.0 libgnome-menu`
<biberao> i cant be more specific
<Afifi> hi
<sagredo> syntax looks correct to me :/
<biberao> if its what it says
<biberao> Lol
<biberao> :|
<crdlb> sagredo: did you change CFLAGS too?
<sagredo> crdlb: yes. :/
<crdlb> did you get an error from pkg-config?
<crdlb> "No package "whatever" found"
<Afifi> how to change the default user settings ?
<sagredo> -lgnome-menu: unknown option
<sagredo> hrmmm
<biberao> bjsnider, :|
<bjsnider> what?
<biberao> bjsnider,
<biberao> it says
<Afifi> any one can help me plz
<sagredo> crdlb: I got it :)
<biberao> cant authenticate
<biberao> or something
<wompy> jpds: nmap says: Interesting ports on localhost (127.0.0.1):
<wompy> PORT   STATE  SERVICE VERSION
<wompy> 80/tcp closed http
<bjsnider> biberao, well, that's helpful
<biberao> there could be a problem
<bjsnider> try googling the exact error message
<biberao> with the server or network
<biberao> bjsnider, so how can i provide you more info if its what it says??
<wompy> how do i open the port?
<funkyHat> wompy: run a web server?
<sagredo> wompy: likely your router's configuration
<wompy> funkyHat: no,firefox does not browse to www.google.com
<wompy> but the ping is ok
<wompy> sagredo: so which setting should do the job,so i am able to browse on every machine in the network
<sagredo> wompy: for my router I adjust virtual servers to unblock ports
<wompy> is that difficult?
<sagredo> wompy: takes a few seconds normally
<antoranz> HI, guys!
<sagredo> wompy: navigate to 192.168.2.1 or 192.168.0.1
<antoranz> why was DRI disabled from 82865 chipsets? :'(
<wompy> yeah,the router-page
<wompy> and than?
<sagredo> antoranz: I wish I knew
<sagredo> wompy: look for 'port forwarding' or 'virtual servers'
<wompy> ok
<wompy> then portforwarding for port 80?
<funkyHat> wompy: why do you need to open port 80 to browse the web?
<wompy> someone in this channel said i should proof if block 80 is blocked
<funkyHat> wompy: perhaps they misunderstood your problem. opening port 80 on your router is opening the incoming port 80, you would do that if you had a web server running locally
<wompy> ok
<funkyHat> wompy: outgoing connections should be allowed by default anyway, assuming you're using a standard hardware router. Sounds more likely that you have a DNS problem
<homy> Will ext4 be ok for productive environments once jaunty goes final?
<wompy> i thought about a dns problem, but someone said, then ping www.google.de would not work
<antoranz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/304871
<td123> homy: ext4 is not as time tested as ext3 so... it's your call (ext3 would be if you can't afford to have any bugs)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/304871/+text)
<Laruft> why is knotes still part of the kubuntu distro.. I'd have thought the plasma widget notepad would replace it
<antoranz> is that the final resolution? DRI will be off with jaunty for my chipset?
<funkyHat> wompy: are you using a linux router like ipcop or something?
<cwillu> antoranz, one sec
<td123> homy: and ext4 still isn't fully implemented (as in some parts aren't finished, but they have most of it working)
<homy> oh, I thought it would be finished? Wasn't it renamed from ext4dev to ext4 in 2.6.28, which jaunty will ship with?
<cwillu> td123, well, it really is, the existence of stuff to do in the future doesn't mean it's not fully implemented
<cwillu> antoranz, I suggest reading the remainder of the comments :p
<wompy> i dont know what router it is..its a router from a internet-company called arcor
<antoranz> that's what I', doing
<antoranz> keep your shirt on. :-)
<cwillu> antoranz, i.e, "dri is working fine now" is the final resolution
<antoranz> not in my case, man
<antoranz> let me show you what I see in xorg's log:
<td123> cwillu: ok, some of the features aren't implemented yet
<kklimonda> homy: it is considered stable by devs but there still might be some bug they have missed. ext3 has been in use for years so it's safer for critical systems.
<antoranz> DRI is disabled because it fails to run on 845G and 865G chips
<cwillu> antoranz, paste me the line you get from lspci|grep -i vga
<antoranz> ok, hold on
<BluesKaj> wompy, it wouldn't hurt to know the name and model of the router
<homy> ok.
<antoranz> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<cwillu> antoranz, that bug is unrelated to 865
<cwillu> give me a sec to find you the right one
<antoranz> twell.. that's what the log is telling me to look at (LP 304871)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304871
<antoranz> the full line says:
<antoranz> (**) intel(0): DRI is disabled because it fails to run on 845G and 865G chips. (See LP 304871)
<antoranz> that's why I headed myself to that bug
<cwillu> antoranz, and that bug says that 865 is a different issue :p
<centaur5> Could anybody tell me where I can get information on how to join a client to a LDAP server in Jaunty? net join -U user doesn't work anymore so I try net ads join -U user and get errors.
<antoranz> ok.... let me get to the end.
<cwillu> """This bug is ONLY for the issue on i845 graphics. While the same symptom can be seen with 855 and 865, the workaround and solution is different."""
<antoranz> I'm not even halfway
<cwillu> is the second sentence of the bug report
<wompy> BluesKaj: sry,but i've to ask my friend evertime,takes some time. the router is called:  easy box a300 wlan
<cwillu> again, give me a second to find the report that's related to the 865
<sagredo> crdlb: thanks again dude, peace!
<cwillu> antoranz, that's funny actually, I just closed that bug as fix released like half an hour ago because the reporter says it's working fine now with a stock xorg.conf
<cwillu> antoranz, can you move your xorg.conf aside and restart x and confirm whether it is actually fixed or not?
<antoranz> oh, well... I'm Edmundo actually
<cwillu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/343690
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343690 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[Jaunty] 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller fails to load X" [Medium,Fix released]
<antoranz> I guess ur carey
<cwillu> "It's OK. I just rebooted and it's working normally. I'll come back to
<cwillu> it if I see the bug is back."
<cwillu> you lied to me! :)
<antoranz> no, actually... i didn't lie to u
<antoranz> I just hadn't noticed I had no acceleration
<cwillu> ah, k
<Turl> hi, what an odd thing
<antoranz> otherwise, it's perfect
<FoxBlitzz> Kubuntu Jaunty Beta, system completely locks up when attempting to drag Flexible Space to Firefox toolbars
<Turl> jaunty broke my wifi today
<cwillu> anyways, that bug is the one you should be on
<antoranz> so I headed into the log and found that line I told you about
<antoranz> the driver (apparently) is turning DRI for my chipset
<antoranz> so... do I add what I found in the log and complain? :-D
<cwillu> hang on
<FoxBlitzz> I'm assuming this channel is also for Kubuntu since #kubuntu+1 redirects to here?
<cwillu> you're running an empty xorg.conf right, right?
<cwillu> FoxBlitzz, yes
<cwillu> antoranz, pastebin me your current /var/log/xorg.0.log
<wompy> BluesKaj: what information do you need about the box,so i can do a research
<antoranz> sure
<bobble> How come I don't see the update-manager update notifications after upgrade to jaunty?
<Turl> bobble: check if they are enabled on the "applications on start"
<antoranz> cwillu: http://www.pastebin.ca/1381930
<bobble> Turl: Where is that?
<Turl> system->preferences->applications on start
<antoranz> line 255
<bobble> Turl: It's there
<BluesKaj> wompy , are you trying to authorize applications to run on your LAN ?
<cwillu> antoranz, give me glxinfo
<antoranz> sure
<bobble> Turl: And I know there are updates waiting.
<Turl> bobble: then system->administration->update manager->preferences and check checking is enabled
<wompy> BluesKaj: no, my friend got a fresh new install of ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix and is able to ping www.google.com but not able to browse with firefox
<wompy> BluesKaj: he is also able to go to the router-website and its a wireless connection
<antoranz> cwillu: http://www.pastebin.ca/1381936
<bobble> Turl: It is enabled
<wompy> the wired connection works
<antoranz> it says I have direct rendering
<antoranz> ???
<Wicla> Hello. I created /etc/modprobe.d/options and changed some usb module options. But it warns me that it won't be used in future releases. Now to my question: What number sequence and name should usb-configuration files have?
<cwillu> antoranz, yes, but using the software rasterizer
<Turl> bobble: then wait. it might take time to check for the updates :)
<antoranz> Ok, saw it
<Wicla> or doesn't it matter what name the configuration file has, it just need to exist?
<cwillu> antoranz, how bad is performance?
<BluesKaj> wompy , it's not Firefox then , it's your wifi setup that needs to be configured
<bobble> Turl: I did aptitude update
<cwillu> antoranz, I don't recall that the 865 ever ran compiz particularily well, for instance,
<Turl> bobble: but the update manager didn't
<FoxBlitzz> Also, is anyone else noticing really weird glitches with image resizing in Firefox/Konqueror?
<antoranz> well.... I use kwin's 3D effects... and noticed they weren't there
<antoranz> not that I use them heavily... I'm no gamer
<antoranz> yet I liked hitting ctrl-F10 and choose the application I wanted to work on
<FoxBlitzz> Like, graphics on YouTube are garbled
<FoxBlitzz> Video itself seems to display fine (even runs better than Windows!)
<wompy> BluesKaj: but which setting could be wrong? Its bizarre,that he is able to ping websites, to go to the routers website but not able to use firefox or pidgin
<cwillu> antoranz, can you try the settings listed at http://pastebin.com/d79acc297
<cwillu> antoranz, except use exa instead of uxa
<antoranz> ok... give me some minutes so I can try
<mnemo> when is todays daily build due? im look here --> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BluesKaj> wompy, what about konqueror ?
<antoranz> hold on
<wompy> doesnt work,also tried w3m
<FoxBlitzz> How are images rendered in Qt4 anyway? Are they routed to the video card in any manner?
<BluesKaj> wompy, usually the router hosts it's own page
<FoxBlitzz> Like, browser images
<fserve> anyone with sound regression using Realtek HDA DSP ?
<mnemo> FoxBlitzz: http://doc.trolltech.com/4.0/qt4-arthur.html
<Turl> wompy: DNS down?
<wompy> BluesKaj: yes,thats clear, its just a proof that the connection works
<Turl> wompy: try OpenDNS dnses -> 208.67.220.220 and 208.67.222.222
<antoranz> with exaNoComposite true?
<FoxBlitzz> So I'm assuming part of it is OpenGL?
<FoxBlitzz> Guess I might drop down to the generic vesa drivers and see what happens.
<FoxBlitzz> In the meantime, is it possible to install the fglrx drivers? I'd like to see what kinds of improvements/regressions they have. I tried it once and X-server froze on a corrupt black screen.
<FoxBlitzz> Currently on radeonhd
<funkyHat> wompy: what does `host google.com' tell you?
<cwillu> antoranz, yes.  Starting conservative :)
<antoranz> k
<antoranz> let me give it some tries
<wompy> Turl: how do i proof it. someone said earlier this day, ping www.google.de wouldn't work then
<Turl> wompy: then you might be having a bad gateway
<Turl> try "dig A turleando.com.ar"
<Turl> and see if that works
<wompy> Turl: is that a command?
<Turl> wompy: yep
<wompy> funkyHat: the host-command does nothing
<wompy> Turl: the dig command does also nothing
<Turl> wompy: then you have DNS down.
<Turl> wompy: try OpenDNS -> 208.67.220.220 and 208.67.222.222
<wompy> Turl: so i type in "OpenDNS -> 208.67.220.220 and 208.67.222.222" ?
<Turl> wompy: nope
<Turl> in network manager right click and click edit connections
<cwillu> antoranz, and?
<antoranz> cwillu, u there?
<Turl> look for the connection you use and click edit wompy
<antoranz> well
 * cwillu hides
<antoranz> with the options you told me to try, It started... no acceleration though
<Turl> wompy: then go to the 'ipv4
<Turl> 'i4pv settings' tab* wompy
<cwillu> antoranz, are you still running under that config?
<antoranz> I tried just with uxa and it went into a repetitive cicles of X restarts (I guess it was because of having started kdm instead of X directly)
<wompy> Turl: yes
<antoranz> ah..... I think I'm only using DRI true and exa
<Turl> wompy: select "only automatic addresses (dhcp)" and on "dns servers type "208.67.220.220, 208.67.222.222" without the quotes
<antoranz> the others are disabled
<Turl> wompy: save and apply all, and then reconnect
<cwillu> antoranz, the aim is to get exa working as well as we can.  There's basically no chance of us switching to uxa for jaunty afaik
<Turl> and it should work now
<ikonia> jack|ass: alternative or server cd works for you
<antoranz> so, what's next for me?
 * BluesKaj wonders what happened to knetwork manager in jaunty. Had to install it ...strange :P
<jack|ass> ikonia: ok.  I'll download alternative then. :)
<antoranz> it is saying DRI is disabled in the log
<cwillu> antoranz, can I get you to file a bug "DRI disabled with i865", with the basic details + lspci -vvnn + (stock) xorg.conf + xorg.0.log?
<cwillu> antoranz, and then send me the link to it
<antoranz> sure.... you don't want me to go on with our old bug?
<cwillu> bug 343690 is fixed for all intents and purposes (x is starting now), and we're trying to keep the bug reports nice and focussed on the topic at hand :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343690 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[Jaunty] 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller fails to load X" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343690
<Turl> wompy: did it work?
<imachine> any issues with ext4
<imachine> ?
<imachine> I have some situations where it just *hangs*
<cwillu> imachine, yep :)
<antoranz> ok
<imachine> works okay but during lots of disk actitivity
<imachine> it just fails.
<imachine> cwillu, any solutions ?
<imachine> I have it mounted with relatime
<antoranz> do I point to intel's driver?
<imachine> that's it
<wompy> Turl: sry, takes some time, ive to write it to my friend whos netbook doesnt work, he is now reconnecting,wait a sec
<cwillu> imachine, we're getting it nailed down, it's one of three patches that caused it (or rather, makes it show up far more often than in mainline)
<imachine> cwillu, rest was done according to kernelnewbies, moved from ext3
<cwillu> imachine, there are mainline kernel builds available in a ppa now, and those don't show the problem
<cwillu> imachine, it's deletes that trigger it
<imachine> okay
<imachine> yes1
<imachine> !
<imachine> but it's only gnome deltes, methink.
<cwillu> ?
<imachine> when I delete using rm or so, I don't have problems... or didn't, at least.
<cwillu> no, it's any delete, but it's not _every_ delete
<imachine> okay
<imachine> also, my swap doesn't get mounted on boot.
<imachine> any clues?
<cwillu> took me 3 days to pin it down because of how it likes to hide :)
<imachine> I think I found a bug as well, where by selecting something in gnome, you get elevated to root level.
<cwillu> imachine, no idea offhand, aside from checking that fstab is showing the right uuid/device, etc
<imachine> not good!
<imachine> cwillu, it is
<cwillu> what does swapon -s say?
<imachine> any way to rebuild fstab?
<cwillu> sudo swapon -a, rather
<imachine> swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/fa13ab2a-465d-4a44-9f7a-916f4863beaf: No such file or directory
<imachine> wooo
<imachine> okay, problem solved
<imachine> ;p
<cwillu> okay, so the uuid is wrong :p
<imachine> yeah it seems that way
<imachine> I'll fix it chers
<imachine> that root thing is nasty tho
<imachine> try for yourself. go into system administration software properties, try adding a new key, you'll be browsing the system as root.
<cwillu> imachine, you have to enter a password to get into system administration software properties though
<cwillu> that's why it's running as root, because you authorized it
<wompy> Turl: he says firefox does not work, ping works
<antoranz> cwillu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/355258
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 355258 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Jaunty: DRI disabled with i865" [Undecided,New]
<Turl> wompy: and dig?
<cwillu> antoranz, thanks
<antoranz> sure... anytime.. specially if you'll give me acceleration back. :-)
<imachine> cwillu, yes. but it still browses starting in /root
<cwillu> antoranz, ugh, attach files rather than including them inline next time :p
<imachine> cwillu, which shouldn't work that way
<antoranz> that's what I'll do for the next submits (xorgs and logs)
<cwillu> imachine, it's not a security vulnerability though
<cwillu> you're browsing as root, that's the point
<imachine> cwillu, yea, figures.
<antoranz> but by the page, only one attachment is possible, right?
<Linuxrevolution> cant see update notify on panel!
<imachine> cwillu, but you should browse as yourself.
<cwillu> antoranz, add yourself as a subscriber, and then you can send emails with multiple attachments which do the sensible thing.  There's just no launchpad ui for it yet
<imachine> cwillu, not as the user you elevate yourself too, ideally, the whole process should not be ran as root and it's subprocesses, but only parts of the process.
<antoranz> that's what I'll do, man. No offenses, ok? :-P
<cwillu> imachine, you elevate yourself to root when you run it though
<imachine> cwillu, so the entire app is probably requiring a bit of a rewrite. I'd think. not sure how it's done ;]
<imachine> cwillu, not exactly I suppose. is it running as root?
<imachine> or does it just get a knob that hey I'm root whenever I need to be
<cwillu> imachine, any time you run a command with sudo, you're running that command as root
<imachine> I thought it's not ran with sudo
<cwillu> gksudo
<imachine> I thought it's more like policykit
<cwillu> same thing
<imachine> where you get only a particular part of an application
<imachine> and that particular part of it runs as root
<Linuxrevolution> there are too many files for downloading but I cant see notify on panel
<cwillu> no, we're not moved over to that completely
<imachine> not the entire process
<imachine> okay np
<imachine> just something to think about then since it looks eeky ;P
<imachine> okaygot food here
<imachine> talk to you later :)
<imachine> thanks for the info regarding ext4
<wompy> Turl: ; <<>> DiG 9.5.1-P2 <<>> A turleando.com.ar
<wompy> ;; global options:  printcmd
<wompy> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<Turl> wompy: then internet OR dns do not work
<Turl> I'd go his internet connection is offline
<wompy> but he is able to use the wired lan
<wompy> over the same router
<cwillu> antoranz, attach the xorg.0.log from an empty xorg.conf file
<cwillu> antoranz, rather than the Xorg -configure
<cwillu> (don't bother with the Xorg -configure)
<antoranz> k
<antoranz> well.... I'll come back
<Turl> wompy: yeah, lan works fine, but internet access doesn't
<Turl> tell him to call his ISP
<antoranz> let me restart the whole thing without xorg.conf
<cwillu> k
<wompy> Turl: but he is able to use Firefox over wired lan,so his ISP is okay or not?
<Turl> wompy: nope
<Turl> wompy: his lan is OK, his isp is not working
<StevenX> Hello all. Is it generally easy to update from 9.04 beta to the full release? I want to try out 9.04, but not sure if I should wait for the full release. I don't want to have to re-install from scratch after trying the beta for a couple of weeks.
<cwillu> StevenX, yes, any jaunty install is the same as any other once they're updated, for the most part
<cwillu> StevenX, however, if this is a machine you can't live without, you really shouldn't upgrade until it's been released
<sebsebseb> StevenX: probably  best to wait untill final then put it on properly with Ext4 :)
<cwillu> Make sure you read the release notes at a minimum
<wompy> Turl: sry,i dont understand. how does the ISP not work, if he is able to browse with firefox to google.com over wired lan? Behind the router the connection is the same, if he uses wlan or wired lan or not?
<StevenX> Are people not using ext4 already?
<sebsebseb> StevenX: that is,  /  in  Ext4,    small  home in Ext3, because of  an issue with Gnome and KDE data files being saved onto Ext4,  and a data partition in Ext4, as well as your swap
<cwillu> StevenX, we're not using ext4 by default in jaunty
<Turl> wompy: LAN works, he can access 192.168.1.1 for example. WLAN doesn't work, he can't access turleando.com.ar or google.com
<StevenX> will it be supported cwillu, even if not default?
<cwillu> sebsebseb, the dataloss issue was fixed afaik gnome and kde are concerned more than a month ago though
<sebsebseb> cwillu: isn't it still best to have home in Ext3?
<cwillu> StevenX, I believe so, although there are a couple of latent issues there that should be fixed by the time release comes around
<sebsebseb> cwillu: and do the rest in Ext4?
<cwillu> sebsebseb, no, not really
<cwillu> sebsebseb, you're losing most of the benefit of extents, for instance, and all of the benefit of fsync being quick
<sebsebseb> cwillu: I was told that the home partition is where the issue is, because of how Gnome and KDE save the files.
<sebsebseb> cwillu: what I mean is to use only home for the .folders as Ext3, everything else Ext4
<cwillu> sebsebseb, and I'm telling you know that that issue has been resolved :p
<wompy> Turl: LAN works also with Internet, he is able to go to google.com
<cwillu> as of 2.6.28-11 I believe
<wompy> Turl: so i think its not the problem of the isp or?
<Turl> wompy: tell him to restart his router and modem
<sebsebseb> cwillu: so your saying Gnome and KDE can now, save their  files properly onto Ext4?
<cwillu> sebsebseb, and have for some time
<sebsebseb> cwillu: ok
<cwillu> sebsebseb, basically, any process that renames a file overtop of the existing file (which is how kde and gnome do it) have a special case in ext4 to force an fsync
<sebsebseb> cwillu: so no issues with Ext4 anymore???
<cwillu> sebsebseb, pidgin had some braindamage due to a well-intentioned-but-ill-conceived windows workaround, but beyond that
<cwillu> sebsebseb, well, and deleting files can currently cause the machine to hard lock :p
<sebsebseb> cwillu: well my upgrade install here. from 8.10 to alpha6, to beta, hasn't quite gone right.  so maybe I should clean install the beta and do Ext4, instead of waiting for final.   Pidgin has issues still???
<cwillu> but that's due to one of our patches, not upstream
<cwillu> sebsebseb, I don't use pidgin day to day, so I haven't been following the bug
<sebsebseb> cwillu: well I use it daily
<cwillu> I wouldn't be surprised if it's been patched in jaunty already though
<cwillu> sebsebseb, you're running a pre-release os, you really should have good backups anyway
<sebsebseb> cwillu: well I got a seperate home
<sebsebseb> cwillu: partition
<cwillu> no, that's not a good answer :p
<cwillu> your 'seperate home' is still mounted
<sebsebseb> cwillu: and no important data as such on here
<cwillu> and so any major bug can still kill it
<sebsebseb> cwillu: true, but I doubt there would be one
<sebsebseb> cwillu: that would result in partitions being wiped
<sebsebseb> cwillu: and espeasilly not know when it's beta
<sebsebseb> cwillu: maybe in alpha1 or 2, but  beta I doubt it
<cwillu> sebsebseb, um, things still happen
<cwillu> seperate home doesn't buy you anything except an easy reinstall
<lupine_85> hummm, I'm getting the thing with the nvidia proprietary driver where it doesn't do redraws properly
<sebsebseb> cwillu: well maybe I should back up a few things into Vista :D  that I don't want to lose or onto a usb stick
<lupine_85> cwillu, I generally use a separate $HOME in LVM
<cwillu> there's no protection whatsoever from (say) a broken patch in the fs layer that clobbers something :p
<sebsebseb> cwillu: only small files anyway
<cwillu> lupine_85, yay, so you've got one more major system that if broken would cause data loss :)
<lupine_85> LVM is the win
<sebsebseb> cwillu: well I am doing 9.04 on Ext3,  and Ext3 is rather stable. so I guess ther won't be a fs bug
<td123> sebsebseb: just create a backup partition and mount it only to create backups on it... that would remove the need for an externel drive
 * cwillu uses lvm, but he also does a nightly backup to a different machine
 * lupine_85 is using ext4 now, but sans lvm
<antoranz> cwillu: got i?
<lupine_85> one particular machine is mdraid (level 1) -> lvm -> ext3
<cwillu> antoranz, sorry?
<lupine_85> I can't be bothered migrating it to ext4
<antoranz> the logs and hacked xorg.conf
<antoranz> they are already filed in the bug
<lupine_85> but that $HOME is shared between several different linux distros, and needs resizing from time to time, whereas the various roots are all fairly statically-sized
<td123> lupine_85: ya, reconfiguring a system sucks :D
<sebsebseb> td123: well  hard disks can fail, and so important data should be backed up else where as well,  people shoudn't just use  the hard disk, as the major storage device, with no back ups
<lupine_85> yep, and raid is not a backup
<sebsebseb> td123: putting stuff into another partition on the same hard disk, is not really a backup
<lupine_85> which is a shame
<cwillu> antoranz, thanks
 * lupine_85 hasn't backed up for a while, actually - should do something about that
<antoranz> nou problemo :-)
<cwillu> antoranz, ugh, they got sent as 'application/octet-stream', which doesn't open in the browser :(
<antoranz> download then (I guess)
<td123> sebsebseb: you said that you had a /home partition as a 'backup' so how could you say that?
 * sebsebseb is thinking  about running 9.04 in a vm inside this setup, because the upgrades have borked.  it seems I don't have a proper fully working 9.04 install.  for example no log in sound,  a KDE4 that is still buggered up, etc
<sebsebseb> then in the vm I can at least see, what I meant to have :d
<sebsebseb> td123: no  I have no backups
<lupine_85> sebsebseb, 9.04 upgrades worked fine here
 * Jordan_U thinks that a VM doesn't give you a "full" experience
<lupine_85> mind you, I'm not kubuntuing
<sebsebseb> td123: ,but I could make a sort of backup, by moving stuff into Vista,  but  that woudn't count as proper backup, since that's the same hard disk
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: indeed, but  9.04 vm, inside this 9.04 set up, which hasn't quite gone properly
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: so it would only be to see what  I meant to have, that I don't think I have
<sebsebseb> for example is there even a log in sound in 9.04?  ,because I sure as hell don't have one
<sebsebseb> or do I have to set up the log in sound?  in Ubuntu
<htrejh> lanoxx-: seemed to be a bug in vlc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/vlc/+bug/314038
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314038 in vlc "Integrated video interface is broken in Jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<htrejh> lanoxx-: will proably not be fixed, but theres a ppa with a newer version...
<clearscreen> htrejh: I didnt read it yet, but why wont it be fixed?
<clearscreen> I noticed this myself when upgrading to jaunty
<htrejh> well it was a bug in vlc itself
<htrejh> so they have 2 options: use svn version or downgrade
<clearscreen> well it doesnt bother me too much, but they seem reluctant to tempfix it with what is viewed upon as an incorrect patch.. again; didnt really investigate
<htrejh> it sucks to have the movie in another window xD
<clearscreen> true
<clearscreen> Actually I believe I encountered this buy a long time ago
<coz_>  hey guys, let me state this differenlty..   I am running ubuntu 9.04 and like 8.10 when opening a file from the File menu of any application , for example Firefox..File/Open File.. the open dialog takes a long time to populate .. however  of course when I run it as for example sudo Firefox and File/Open File the open dialog is populated even before the open dialog opens.. any way to speed this up?
<clearscreen> in debian, had something to do with the different skinning methods
<DarthFrog_> Has anyone experienced a problem with mouse clicks not being accepted in Jaunty when using the Nvidia drivers?
<coz_> DarthFrog_, no I have nvidia here with no mouse cursor issues sorry
<DarthFrog_> coz_: Are you using an AMD 64 system perchance?
<coz_> DarthFrog_,  no 32 bit
<DarthFrog_> Tnx.  I wonder if it's an AMD64 issue?
<coz_> by the way that open dialog populatins has nothing to to with themes I have already tried that
<coz_> DarthFrog_,  I dont think it's the video if the mouse cursor is not responding correctly
<DarthFrog_> coz_: It's definitely the Nvidia drivers.  If I use the nv driver, no problems.  If I use the Nvidia 3D driver, lotsa problems.  Not video corruption, just that the system is refractory to left mouse clicks about 1/2 the time.
<coz_> DarthFrog_, mm  are you running compiz with this?
<DarthFrog_> It was working with the older drivers with the kernel the other day.  A new kernel came out yesterday (or the day before) and it stopped working.
<coz_> DarthFrog_,  ok that makes sense sounds like a bug to me
<DarthFrog_> No compiz, no desktop effects.  I want to run Goodle Sketchup under Wine (and CIv IV as well) so I shut off desktop effects.  I'm running Kubuntu BTW.
<DarthFrog_> coz_: Well, I'd call it a regression. :-)
<imachine> I have one more problem with ubuntu 9.04, it seems my passwords aren't remember too well? the ssh key ones and the ones for vpn in networkmanager
<coz_> DarthFrog_, then I am puzzled.. I also never use kde so if this is tied into kde I would have no solution at all
<DarthFrog_> I even tried the latest & greatest driver from Nvidia with the same issue.
<imachine> also, inside pidgin, whenever I go online, I get a notification after notification
<imachine> regarding each contact
<imachine> * is online
<imachine> ** is online
<imachine> etc
<DarthFrog_> I doubt it's a KDE issue.  But I do have GNOME installed so I should try that to make sure.
<DarthFrog_> Hmm, it seems that I don't have GNOME installed.  A rather massive download is underway. :-)
<coz_> DarthFrog_, that sounds reasonable
<DarthFrog> "apt-get install gnome" installs 300 packages!  Methinks that there needs to be a gnome-minimal package.
<albi> hi
<crdlb> !info gnome-core | DarthFrog
<ubottu> DarthFrog: gnome-core (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment -- essential components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.22.2~4ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 14 kB, installed size 44 kB
<DarthFrog> crdlb: Tnx!  I should have known that. :-)
<albi> which amarok version will be included in jaunty?
<crdlb> DarthFrog: even here on gnome, sudo apt-get install gnome wants to install 92 packages
<DarthFrog> AMarok 2
<DarthFrog> crdlb: I killed the gnome download and switched to gnome-core.  It was 57 packages, most of which had already been downloaded.
<DarthFrog> albi: Amarok 2.02 is what is on my system now.
<albi> ok will newer version be put in the repository? amarok 2.1 for example
<DarthFrog> Don't know.  My system is fully up to date with Kubuntu Jaunty.  So I rather doubt it.
<albi> i think amarok 2 is still unusuable
<DarthFrog> OK, gnome-core is installed.  Time to go testing.  Chat at'cha laters.
<albi> i hope this will change with 2.1
<clearscreen> What's the general way of permanently installing a driver? I have build-essential and kernel headers... What do I do after compiling the drivers?
<DarthFrog> Curious.  GNOME doesn't run on my system!  I did a full install but get thrown back to the KDM login screen each time.
<clearscreen> In continuation: is there generally an 'install' section for driver makefiles? if there isn't what's the manual way of doing it
<Halow> DarthFrog: But can you choose (in Session, I think the mneu is called) which desktop to boot to?
<DarthFrog> Halow: Yep.  I selected GNOME.  Entered my password.  It blinks, then puts me back at the login screen.  KDE works fine. :-)
<Halow> Huh. I don't think I merely installed the desktop environment when I tried the other flavors.
<Halow> DarthFrog: What I did when I wanted to try K/Xubuntu was install kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop.
<Halow> Then, I got to choose which when I got to GDM.
<DarthFrog> Halow: I run Kubuntu.  I just did an "apt-get install gnome"  from a maintenance mode boot.
<Heimark> Jaunty will most certainly break your system... I like that
<DarthFrog> That installs the full GNOME.  But it don' wanna run on my system. :-)
<Halow> Very strange. I wonder if you'd need to install ubuntu-desktop to get it, not just GNOME.
<Halow> I'm no expert. I'm just a tinkerer. :)
<DarthFrog> I mean, it's no big deal to me.  I *much* prefer KDE over GNOME.  But I wanted to run GNOME to do some testing before reporting a bug.
<Heimark> I'm having issues with my bluetooth mouse on restarts and after suspended on my netbook. Any suggestions on how to get it to play nicely?
<DarthFrog> Halow: Hey, that's a *good* suggestion! :-)  I'm doing it now.
<DarthFrog> Halow:  Officer thinking, lieutenant! :-)
<Halow> DarthFrog: I hope it helps!
<clearscreen> I just came back from KDE to GNOME, it's just too bloaty for me.. But I'll shut up now, offtopic :<
<Halow> clearscreen: Heh, I'm always coming back to GNOME, but I do love trying everything else out.
<DarthFrog> clearscreen: To me, it's a tool, not a toy.  I use what works for me and let others do the same.  Religous wars over OS/software choices are ...juvenile.
<Heimark> haha
<clearscreen> DarthFrog: hence my use of the words 'for me' ;)
<DarthFrog> :-)
<Halow> Oh yeah. It's all opinion, really.
<DarthFrog> And opinions are like assholes,  We've all got one. :-)
<DarthFrog> OK, I'm off to try GNOME again after Halow's most excellent suggestion.
<Heimark> trying to do the same thing myself... but going to try KDE though
<eseven73> I was under the impression ubuntu-desktop installed the full Gnome environment
<bjsnider> if it doesn't, it gets close
<eseven73> yeah close enough for me anyways, I did that over my Xubuntu install, and have really no probs
<DarthFrog> Halow: Your suggestion was brilliant.  I'm now in GNOME.  I owe you a beer. :-)
<Halow> LOL Wonderful!
<clearscreen> :P
<DarthFrog> Mind you, jockey still doesn't find the nvidia drivers so I'm installing them by hand. :-)
<DarthFrog> OK, now to restart X and see if I have proper mouse behaviour.  BRB, I hope. :-)
<bjsnider> DarthFrog, all you have to do is install the nvidia-glx-180 package, and jockey will pick up your card
<bjsnider> it pulls in the modaliases package which is what jockey is using
<Halow> Jockey was a little frustrating with me too. My first time messing with proprietary drivers was only about a week ago.
<clearscreen> jockey = 'Hardware Drivers' things that pops up into notification area after a new install? works great for me
<Halow> It saw my nvidia card and what it needed to install... but it kinda stayed at 0% installed for about 20 mins. When I killed it, opened it back up it said it was already installed. =/
<sebsebseb>  a nice fresh  clean install of Ubuntu 9.04 with Ext4 is good to go?  espesailly if  gong to save important data to an external hard disk anyway
<sebsebseb> then just upgrade that partition, untill Ext5 (assuming there will be one), or the computer dies, without any problems?
<DarthFrog> Whee!  Things are working once more. :-)
<DarthFrog> Don't know what I did but the mouse seems to be behaving itself again, with the nvidia drivers enabled. :-)
<DarthFrog> Works in both GNOME & KDE.  As it should.
<Halow> That's good!
<bjsnider> DarthFrog, that's because the nvidia devs are steely-eyed missile men
<DarthFrog> bjsnider: Uh OK, whatever you say, bud. :-)
<Stupendoussteve> So they work at Nasa?
<cwillu> bjsnider, nvidia doesn't read the edid information of one of my two identical lcd's
<cwillu> bjsnider, you talk to your missile men and get them to glare it into submission :p
<DarthFrog> Google Sketchup is working fine, to boot.
<bjsnider> cwillu, perhaps that monitor is broken
<cwillu> bjsnider, no, I can swap the two around and it still works
<DarthFrog> Geez, no more problems to solve.  Now I'm bored. :-)
<cwillu> and the card didn't break itself coincidently with the 180 update that came through exactly when it broke :)
<Halow> DarthFrog: :) You sound like me.
<bjsnider> DarthFrog, nvidia users rarely have problems on linux
<cwillu> I'm just forcing nvidia to use the edid information from the one monitor for both outputs, works 'fine'
<DarthFrog> Halow: Sometimes I think I'm more interested in tinkering with the system than using it. :-)
<cwillu> DarthFrog, go compile a kernel with full preempt enabled :)
<DarthFrog> cwillu: It's been a very long time since I've compiled a kernel.  It took hours with the 1.0 kernel. :-)  But the kernels put out by distros these days are plenty good enough.   No more Gentoo for me. :-)
<cwillu> DarthFrog, git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-jaunty.git; fakeroot make-kpkg --append-to-version "darth1" --initrd kernel-image kernel-headers will give you a fresh image and headers deb to install :)
<DarthFrog> I remember compiling a 1.x kernel that I started in the evening, let run overnight and it still wasn't finished by morning!
<cwillu> DarthFrog, takes about 4 hours on my single-core 1.5ghz laptop, and about 40 minutes on my quad-core vps
<cwillu> nvidia's stuff automatically compiles with dkms when you install it, quite nice actually
<cwillu> and then you can help be troubleshoot ext4 crashing! \o/
<bjsnider> ext4 is fine on this rig
<cwillu> bjsnider, 64bit, or dual core?
<DarthFrog> I'm trying that git compile command.  Just for shits & giggles. :-)
<cwillu> DarthFrog, you'll probably have to apt-get install a couple things, but not a whole lot
<bjsnider> cwillu, are those mutually exlusive?
<cwillu> bjsnider, either or
<bjsnider> 64 bit quad core
<cwillu> you may not even notice it unless you're on a singlecore 32bit machine
<DarthFrog> cwillu: sudo apt-get install git-core  is all so far.
<cwillu> nope, you'll never see it :p
<DarthFrog> cwillu: Is ext4 unstable on a dual-core AMD 64 CPU?
<cwillu> bjsnider, I think the worst you'd see is one core locking up for a couple minutes, but I don't think anyone's even seen that much on a 64bit processor
<bjsnider> who isn't on a 64-bit system these days?
<cwillu> DarthFrog, no, but on the other hand, you could compile kernels for me too test :)
<DarthFrog> cwillu: Well, I'm doing the kernel compile you suggested above.  Do you want those deb files when I'm done?
<cwillu> DarthFrog, you'll need fakeroot and kernel-package
<cwillu> DarthFrog, sure :)
<DarthFrog> no problem.
<DarthFrog> How shall I get them to you?
 * cwillu checks how big the attachment limit is to gmail :p
<yeason> I think apt(among other things) is broken on my system and I'm not sure how to start fixing this. The first error is 'Failed to open connection to "system" message bus:'
<yeason> it also says Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: no such file or directory
<Exilant> hm, bluetooth pairing requires one to tpe really really fast into some box?
<benste> jaunty's xserver fails after installing vbox guest addotions, I tried to add the vboxgrafic card and so on to xorg manually but that din't help, now I restored the failsafe to have a GUI, but what else can I do to access seemless mode and so on?
<jeiworth> woohooo got my sound working on my hp-dv5 again!
<DanaG> I'm getting this horrid freezy-lag any time a new window opens; freeze time is directly proportional to size of window.
<DanaG> This includes menus, too.
<razius> hello
<razius> i'm having a bit of a problem with jaunty , i'm getting very ecesive disk i/o and can't seem to know what the problem is
<hhlp> when i login to my ubuntu i see a windows saying 'warning ....' something but i can't see the complete error because the windows disappears very quickly anyone knowks what log file i have to see to find that error ? is not too much information but it is only i can see i doo dmesg but nothing
<Raylz> hhlp: got the same problem :)
<hhlp> yes the windows desapeers quickly and i can't see nothing only that it is a warning :)
<razius> syslog?
<benste> someone tried proftp ? I can't start the server via gui
<Mulder> heh
<Mulder> proftpd you mean?
<Mulder> and you're not meant to start it viagui
<Mulder> unless you have some gui configurator tool for it
<benste> Mulder, I installed gproftpd with it, which creates a menu entry called, gadmin-proftpd and this tool shows offline all the time, can you help me?
<benste> Mulder starting it via CLI says: system startup links for /init.d/proftpd already exists
<Mulder> i dont use proftpd or gproftpd sorry
<Mulder> how are you starting it via cli?
<Mulder> and how do you know it's not already started?
<Mulder> i'm going to preempt your question and say check it's running by typing 'ps aux | grep proftpd' and if it's not running try '/etc/init.d/proftpd start'
<benste> it's running with this aux command
<benste> but I can't access it from another amchine which can access the same machine using HTTP
<benste> mulder :-)
<benste> using a termianl to connect to it it proclaims: "421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection"
<bazookatooth> jaunty WILL MOST CERTAINLY BREAK UR FACE
 * rww considers submitting an edit request for !jaunty
<DanaG> argh, anyone else have issues with fglrx freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezing on creation (including unminimize) of any window?
<mogul218_> getting an error message in jaunty was someone could help?  it happens when i try to install a package
<mogul218_> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 394 package fado0':
<mogul218_>  field name 'V' must be followed by colo
<mogul218_> i started getting this error after trying to compile flash player for x64
<mogul218_> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 394 package fado0':
<mogul218_>  field name 'V' must be followed by colon
<mogul218_> now whenever i try to install a package this same error message pops up
<rww> mogul218_: clear the file with echo "" | sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/available . It'll be regenerated next time you do "sudo apt-get update".
<mogul218_> @rww thank you kindly i'm running sudo apt-get update now
<rconan> omfg launchpad is down... whatever will we do? don't panic everyone!
 * rww thinks it's a sign that he should stop doing 5-a-day :P
<rconan> eH?
<jpds> It's been looked into.
<rconan> I know
<mogul218_> @rww that worked thank you very much!
<rww> mogul218_: you're welcome. Glad I could help :)
<Newbee> hello
<bjsnider> Newbee, are you a newbie?
<DanaG> argh, damned compositing lag.
<Newbee> does anyone here know how to install  the powerdevil plasmoid in jaunty? I cannot find the package and the krunner command does not work.
<DanaG> Is it just me, or are other people getting that, too?
<Stupendoussteve> DanaG: Where you drag the window and it moves a little later?
<Newbee> bjsnider: I use kubuntu since 6.06. But I am not a geek or a linux guru
<bjsnider> a geek bites the heads of chickens in a circus
<bjsnider> DanaG, is this yet another intel issue?
<DanaG> No, where I try to unminimize a window... and it does NOTHING................ for about 1 to 3 seconds, before then playing the animation smoothly.
<dtchen> Newbee: should be included in kubuntu 9.04 by default
<DanaG> I'm on fglrx, actually.
<Stupendoussteve> No haven't had that (intel)
<DanaG> The delay is directly proportional to window area.
<Newbee> dtchen: I cannot find it in the plasmoid menu. Can you post the name, please?
<dtchen> Newbee: the battery monitor?
<bjsnider> Newbee, you've used linux for 3 years without know much about how it works? i thought the anti-linux types say that's impossible?
<EvilAIM> hey champs.
<EvilAIM> So, quick question.  I'm going to be install 9.04 and want to use the ext4.  I haven't been able to really read anything that tells me if it is default, or an option.  Do I need to use the alternative install in order to install ext4?
<Mulder> ext4 is an option in gui isntaller
<Mulder> just know what you're getting yourself into though
<EvilAIM> Yea, I understand the implications of my actions.  Thanks for the warning tho.
<Mulder> if your system crashes before a sync, there's the possibility that the file just gets truncated to 0 bytes
<EvilAIM> Are there still a lot of issues?
<Newbee> bjsnider: I am writing an rdiff-backup skript at the moment with as a easy bash skript. I have an linux server (samba and cups) runnig, but I am not able to make my system do what I want it to. And so I feel often new and helples - because of to less knowledge I think.
<Mulder> that's a feature, not a bug
<Mulder> heh
<Stupendoussteve> EvilAIM: You don't need alternative
<EvilAIM> Are the developers still pushing for a 23rd release date?
<Stupendoussteve> Mulder, I hope you're joking ;)
<Mulder> Stupendoussteve, nope.
<Newbee> dtchen: it just shows the batterie status, but doesn't let me change the profile etc.
<Stupendoussteve> The ext3 behavior is a better "feature"
<Stupendoussteve> Making it blank vs having the old content is preferable
<Stupendoussteve> er
<Stupendoussteve> Switch that
<Mulder> Stupendoussteve, yes. and those who value user data integrity should probably stick to ext3 for now
<dtchen> EvilAIM: yes
<Stupendoussteve> So this feature is likely to be removed later
<Stupendoussteve> Yeah, doesn't sound anything like a bug
<Mulder> unclear
<Mulder> removing this behaviour will give you a slight performance hit
<Mulder> but who knows, i dont develop the kernel. so you'll have to convince either the kernel team for ubuntu or the ext4 guys in linux vanilla to do something about it
<Mulder> heh
<EvilAIM> Lol, you guys are amusing.
<EvilAIM> Weak, my external can only transfer data at 20 MB/s...
<EvilAIM> looks for a SATA3 externa
<EvilAIM> external*
<Mulder> and how will that help?
<EvilAIM> *shrugs* I'm just bored.
<Mulder> you could get a 10krpm hdd that's sata3, but if it's pllugged into usb, you're still going to be lagged by the usb
<EvilAIM> Ya, I guess.
<EvilAIM> Shoot.
<DanaG> Better idea: eSATA.
<DanaG> The only bummer with eSATA is that not many of the cables are any good -- check newegg reviews.
<Mulder> swell, first crash o the day heh
<EvilAIM> Couldn't I get a 10000rpm sata, and link it via firewire?
<bjsnider> are the ext4 problems only apparent on old, weak machines?
<EvilAIM> or even setup a gigE network and have it network linked?
<Mulder> problems? what problems?
<bjsnider> i don't know. i've heard that there are problems but i won't see them apparently because i havea powerful rig
<Mulder> no problems. only features.
<DanaG> EvilAIM: FW400 is still a bottleneck... you'd need FW800.
<DanaG> GigE would be faster than FW400, most likely.
<DanaG> If you need raw-disk IO, you can use iSCSI instead of a file-sharing protocol.
<EvilAIM> if I do, update-manager -d would it allow me to upgrade to ext4 or do I have to do a clean install?
<Mulder> you should do a proper clean install
<Mulder> or boot to a live cd, and use a tool to convert
<EvilAIM> yea, but I have about a TB of data on here.
<clearscreen> !ot > clearscreen
<ubottu> clearscreen, please see my private message
<EvilAIM> Awe well.  I guess I'm going to have to do it the right way.  Screw it.
<EvilAIM> haha
<EvilAIM> Ok, I'm going to a hockey game.
<EvilAIM> See ya'll later
<EvilAIM> *gone*
#ubuntu+1 2009-04-05
<Debugged> Hey i am running 9.04 beta and just did a large auto update when it rebooted my login username / pw box is stuck in like hebrew and changing the local from the options selection in bottom left does not help any ideas?
<Debugged> locale*
<aboSamoor> :-D I was trying to fix my mic for more than 2 weeks, it was not working :(. A friend suggested to remove pulseaudio. I made that even I was not convinced. The surprise that the mic was working out of the box !!!. Now I am with the campaign to remove pulseaudio from ubuntu
<bruce89> aboSamoor: not again
<SeViLLa> does anyone else
<bruce89> SeViLLa: read minds?
<SeViLLa> does anyone else get the output development brach from lsb_release
<SeViLLa> bruce89: how about you
<bruce89> yes
<bruce89> SeViLLa: however, that is not a bug
<aboSamoor> bruce89: what do you mean ? I still have my laptop with a mic problem, it is supposed that the alsa driver has a bug 278648. However, I will try to remove pulseaudio to see what happens
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278648 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "[regression]snd-hda-intel sound input does not work at all with Conexant CX20549 (Venice) chips " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278648
<SeViLLa> bruce89: does your gui work
<bruce89> SeViLLa: currently, it is
<SeViLLa> bruce89: did driver support for the older ati rv250 cards get droped
<Raylz> hi, i have to execute an autostart script with root rights, where to put it?
<bruce89> SeViLLa: I haven't a clue
<SeViLLa> bruce89: my gui is not working
<Raylz> is there some init script like local where i can put my own code?
 * DanaG happens to LIKE pulseaudio.  =þ
<bruce89> as do I
<aboSamoor> DanaG: I really what is the advantage of such system ?
 * maco likes pulseaudio too
<maco> aboSamoor: of pulse?
<DanaG> I can switch audio between two devices on the fly, as well as over the network -- though the network feature is broken in 0.9.15.
<aboSamoor> maco: yes
<maco> per-application volume levels, can have some applications going through headset (say, for VOIP) while music is comng through speakers, can move a stream from one device to another without the application playing it even noticing
<dtchen> aboSamoor: pulseaudio has nothing to do with that - we've debugged that far already, remember?
<dtchen> aboSamoor: it's a clear regression in jack sense
<maco> dtchen: DanaG?
<DanaG> I'm using the 0.9.15 PPA.
<DanaG> It gives "protocol error, kicking client", and such.
<maco> dtchen: are you talking to DanaG or aboSamoor?
<kady> Hallo
<aboSamoor> dtchen: the problem that I want to try anything that I can do. Two months ago it was not important to me, nowadays I am outside my country and i want to talk to family.
<kady> trying to figure out an X issue
<kady> I moved my hard drive to a new machine with an ATI card and when I try to login to KDE KDM simply restarts
<kady> On the machine I took it from (a SiS video card) X dies but KDM doesn't restart
<maco> how new's the ATI card?
<aboSamoor> dtchen: I have desktop in the work, and the problem was not solved till I removed pulseaudio
<maco> and are ATI drivers installed yet?
<kady> 9600 Po
<kady> pro
<kady> maco: if by ATI drivers you mean the fglrx then no
<bruce89> removing stuff just means it will never work
<kady> this was installed on the SiS machine and the hard drive simply removed and placed in the other machine to see how X/KDM would respond
<maco> i dont know model numbers. looking for answers like "5 years" "2 months" etc
<kady> maco: 3 years
<maco> ok so old enough that drivers exist
<kady> from before AMD bought ATI
<kady> Yes easily
<Debugged> i will ask again in case everyone missed my question
<Debugged> Hi everyone i am running 9.04 beta and just did a large auto update to all the latest pkgs, when it rebooted my login user & pass box is stuck in a hebrew like language and changing the locale setting from the options selection in bottom left does not affect the input box language, anyone have any ideas?
<maco> kady: try installing fglrx stuff from command line?
<kady> Debugged: learn Hebrew
<maco> *snort*
<Exilant> :d
<kady> maco: Not a solution the hard drive is meant for the SiS machine
<maco> kady: why's that not a solution?  you can have unused drivers installed
<kady> regardless X relying on closed source drivers to allow things running a bash script seems a little out of the way
<maco> then when you login, X will  just use whichever one it needs at the time
<maco> you could go with "safe graphics mode" and tell it to use vesa
<maco> what do you mean "things like running a bash script"?
<kady> maco: 10 to 2 it won't work
<maco> if youre logging in at KDM, you're logging into X
<Debugged> amusing but not helpful :P
<maco> you can run bash scripts in the console..
<kady> maco: X is dying because it sees the desktop environment as logged out since the scripts seem to terminate
<maco> oh. i thought you meant X was disliking your video card
<kady> maco: Yes but loggin in runs startx which runs xinit which srunns startkde etc
<kady> maco: No this worked grand until an update mid last week
<kady> in the midst of the intel fiasco I think
<maco> oh
<kady> however this is a SiS card
<Mulder> hmmm
<maco> intel fiasco?
<Mulder> i cant seem to get manual feed working on jaunty beta with my network printer
<maco> wait...all my computers use intel graphics
<maco> what intel fiasco?
<kady> and apparently something of the same seems to happen on ATI however it has the good sense to know that X died so it restarts KDM
<maco> and all my computers ahve jaunty on them
<kady> maco: Brave man :)
<maco> woman :P
<kady> apologies :)
<Mulder> kady, sadly the ati open source driver is having a lot of headaches right now
<maco> ive been running jaunty since alpha 2. just dog-fooding, that's all
<kady> I was typing assuming that maco is a man actually :)
<kady> Mulder: That's wonderful but the problem is with SiS
<Mulder> ok
<maco> kady: jaunty's actually much more stable than hardy on this laptop, so i'm not seeing much bravery involved :P
<kady> or I thought it was till I put the hard drive in another machine and had the same thing happen
<bruce89> is the intel fiasco the thing that makes 3D very slow on Intel
<kady> maco: Hardy has a statement behind it that it will work and not bite the hand that feeds it. Jaunty has no such claim
<maco> OH is that the "kwin wont do compositing" thing last month?
<kady> bruce89: Yes
<maco> kady: hardy kernel panics daily. jaunty kernel panics weekly. which is more stable?
<maco> for *this* particular hardware, jaunty is superior
<kady> maco: ha ha :) hooray for pregression of technology :)
<Mulder> maco, weekly panic is better than daily panic
<kady> maco: What specs on the machine out of interest ?
<maco> it's the intel 4965 AGN wireless that does it
<Debugged> how can i get to a terminal from the welcome screen?
<maco> my brother's got the same laptop, except for that wireless card. he's had 3 panics in 6 months.
<bruce89> it makes gnome-shell almost useless then
<maco> Debugged: ctrl +alt +f1
<kady> Debugged: alt+Ctrl+F1
<kady> Debugged: if you type your normal username and password you can't get in ?
<kady> bruce89: You can install Gnome shell now?
<bruce89> kady: it's not difficult to do manually
<kady> bruce89: How about zeitgeist ?
<maco> im sorry let me rephrase "kwin can't composite, but compiz can" was what was going on for me last month...thats the biggest graphical "fiasco" i found...
<Debugged> no
<Debugged> it shows in hebrew
<Debugged> and says wrong user / pass becuse of that i think
<maco> the keymap is wrong?
<bruce89> kady: can't be bothered with it too, but I'm sure it would work
<Debugged> if i can get to /etc/default/console-setup
<kady> Debugged: ok try alt+ctrl+F1 and login there
<Debugged> i can fix it
<kady> bruce89: How is the GNOME Shell?
<bruce89> kady: rather interesting
<kady> MIght as well play with it since I'm on Jaunty
<kady> bruce89: So the current setup will be remved and Gnome shell will be the interface come 2.30 ?
<Debugged> same issue
<bruce89> kady: technically GNOME 3.0
<kady> bruce89: same thing :)
<Debugged> won't let me login because user pass is stored in english but input is in hebrew
<maco> kady: > 1/2 the time ive been running ubuntu, it's been in the form of development releases.  this is the first time i even have a secondary computer. or a semi-recent backup, for that matter.
<kady> Debugged: Pass a option to the kernel I suppose
<kady> maco: Myself as well but it's still brave
<kady> or foolhardy depending on how you look at it
<maco> hah
<dtchen> because you know on april 23, all the bugs magically disappear.
<maco> well i made sure i could survive in a CLI-only context before i started that
<maco> dtchen:  ;)
<kady> maco: I can as well which is why it doesn't bother me
<maco> kady: its the people that dont know how to use the CLI (well) and use unstable that confuse me
<kady> Except for managing images I think I can do everything I need from CLI
<maco> yeah, gimp's about the low point
<maco> mmm viewing pdf's too i guess....i need to turn on framebuffer
<kady> maco: You think that's bad when canonical was considering Compiz everyone jumped on Ubuntu then upgraded to +1 just to get a very buggy cube
<kady> Ah fun days
<maco> it was less buggy by then than it was on edgy, at least
<kady> Hmm new xorgserver package
<kady> I'll probably reboot and see what this does
<bruce89_> kady: oops
<maco> hell, i think edgy's Xorg having built-in support for AIGLX so i could use beryl was the *only* reason i upgraded to edgy
<kady> highly likely you will see me back though
<kady> bruce89_: What did you do?
<bruce89_> kady: X went to Firhill without me
<kady> Y?
 * kady makes a very bad funny
<bruce89_> kady: froze in other words
<kady> Yeah X does that to me like once a day on my other machine
<kady> since the very first day I upgraded to Guts
<kady> Gutsy. I miss Feisty immensely
<kady> granted Jaunty so far looks like my New feisty :)
<bruce89_> kady: http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/bruce889/VarStuff?authkey=Gv1sRgCI3uxu744fGLFA&feat=directlink#5320985102493960562
<kady> aside from my rational hatred of X
<kady> I haven't figured out how to get image support in w3m yet
<maco> kady: i didnt know it could do it, but links2 with framebuffer enabled can
<kady> granted I have not looked :)
<kady> Hmm lets try something interesting
<Exilant> is it possible to use the new network-manager-plasmoid for vpn? it has the setup options, yet nothing seems to happen
<maco> one of my school mates was really excited when i told him that and he tried it and went to gentoo.com and could see the logo
<maco> Exilant: yes, it can
<maco> ive used it for that before
<maco> i notice that that plasmoid royally *sucks* at agreeing with you on where your cursor is relative to its clickable parst
<maco> you put the mouse a half inch away from what you want to click, and then it'll work
<Exilant> ah, that might be
<Debugged> while i am orking on fixing this language issue is there a known way to fix infinite starting file manager loop when trying to install vmware tools with vmware 6.5 and ubuntu 9.04
<kady_> bruce89: Ok X is up now whats the URL ?
<bruce89> kady_: gnome-shell
<kady_> picaaweb I think it was?
<Debugged> mnged to use the terminal from the dvd resuce mode to fix the language issue
<bruce89> kady: http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/bruce889/VarStuff?authkey=Gv1sRgCI3uxu744fGLFA&feat=directlink#5320985102493960562
<Debugged> XKBLAYOUT="af" (/etc/default/console-setup)
<kady_> Debugged: Live CDs ftw :)
<Debugged> changed to us
<Debugged> now just gotta figure out the issue with vmware tools
<Debugged> causing this infinite loop of starting file manager windows
<kady_> bruce89: ok yeah looks nice.. brown but nice
<bruce89> kady_: ignore the desktop background, that's Ubuntu's
<kady_> bruce89: picked that up you installed from Source I'll assume
<bruce89> kady_: indeed, there's a guide on the gnome-shell wiki page
<kady_> reading it now
<kady> ok reboot plus shower
<DanaG> hah, gparted says 9.69 gigs of 9.66 copied -- 00:00:0-2 remaining.
<bruce89> bug time
<DanaG> well, it seems to work anyway, despite the cosmetic issue.
<[MindVirus]> How's the Intel graphics issue?
<[MindVirus]> Any better?
<Debugged> any ideas on the vmare tools infinite loop boo boo
<[MindVirus]> DanaG, please file a bug.
<bruce89> [MindVirus]: no
<sasnak> is there a way for me to upgrade the file system in place from EXT3 to EXT4 without having to reinstall?
<bruce89> where's the intel 3D bug?
<bruce89> sasnak: yes
<bruce89> sasnak: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Ext4
<Ienorand> Debugged: Disconnect iso
<Ienorand> Debugged: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/329146
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329146 in nautilus "nautilus unable to start on login" [Low,Invalid]
<sasnak> bruce89: thanks looking forward to testing it out.
<Debugged> reading
<bruce89> Debugged: Dumbarton
<Debugged> Ienorand : i don't have any iso's mounted
<Debugged> hen i try and install vmware tools
<Debugged> it starts spamming starting file manager windows
<Debugged> until i shutdon restart and shutdown again twice then it goes away
<Ienorand> Debugged: Hmm, it seems might be a different bug then...
<Squark> Hello...
<Squark> i've downloaded the latest daily build isos..
<Squark> but can't find ext4 support when installing Jaunty.
<Squark> I chose to patition disk manually....
<Squark> but there's simply no ext4 to choose from.
<jhal2965>     
<bruce89> jhal2965: yes
<Squark> anyone with any suggestions?
<Squark> there should be ext4 when manually partitioning the disk, right?
<kady> Squark: Yes
<Squark> how come I don't have it ? :)
<kady> Squark: Waht do you have?
<Debugged> Ienorand : i removed all cd drives entirely so there where not any cd drives available in /dev
<meoblast001> does jaunty have a nice bluetooth stack?
<meoblast001> i'm going crazy
<Debugged> and then the menu for install tools mounted the device properly
<meoblast001> i even went to the point of installing windows and then getting angry and deleting it
<Squark> I can chose ext3, ext2, reiserfs, jfs, xfs, fat16, fat32, swap area and do not use the partition.
<DanaG> Anyone here know how to create a new VHD (virtual hard drive) file?
<kady_> meoblast001: reportedly
<kady_> nice being relative
<meoblast001> i don't know if i should install it
<meoblast001> i'm confused
<kady> meoblast001: Use the live CD and test?
<kady> Squark: you can install with ext3 and upgrade to EXt4 :)
<meoblast001> eh.... 2 hour download
<meoblast001> i don't know if i want to go through with that now
<meoblast001> i just want my cellphone to connect
<kady> meoblast001: what are you on now?
<meoblast001> and is a .VDI file a Virtualbox harddisk? i want to make sure i have Windows off my system completely
<meoblast001> kady: 8.10
<kady> meoblast001: Live Cd available ?
<meoblast001> ?
<meoblast001> live cd of what
<Squark> kady_: er...that's not really the user friendly way of installing an OS. :)
<kady> 8.10
<meoblast001> yes i have the live cd
<kady> Squark: It was there when I was installing. Grab a beta Cd
<kady> meoblast001: install that in a Virtual machine and scrap anything except ubuntu-minimal then uprade to Jackalope and install buletooth and connect
<Squark> already downloading it. anyway, thanks for info.
<kady> bluetooth
<meoblast001> i'm so confused
<kady> meoblast001: :)
<meoblast001> i think i want to format my harddrive
<meoblast001> nothing will start
<kady> meoblast001: for some definition of nothing
<meoblast001> is my CPU infected with TC now that i've ran XP?
<kady> meoblast001: no it's infected with that from when it's made
<kady> only Apple makes any ral use of it
<kady> real
<meoblast001> kady: but can't Windows activate the TC and keep itself running nasty stuff even when i remove windows?
<meoblast001> kady: i thought TC allowed Windows to copy code into the CPU to run
<kady> meoblast001: no
<meoblast001> oh
<mn> how is 9.04 comming along?
<kady> meoblast001: In theory yes but a) it's not been done and b) a bios upgrade would wipe it
<thiebaude> mn, its getting better
<kady> mn: In leaps and bounds
<mn> good to hear :)
<meoblast001> kady: with virtualbox, if i delete the VDI file named Windows XP.vdi, whould XP be whiped off my disk?
<kady> meoblast001: yes that's the Virtual Disk image
<kady> meoblast001: delete it from inside Virtal box
<kady>  saves you a step
<meoblast001> kady: i deleted it manually
<meoblast001> kady: do you think Fedora can work with my bluetooth better? i might partition my disk to install fedora
<kady> meoblast001: possibly it has a new er kernel and a newer stack
<kady> One version better but that may make the difference .... or it may not
<kady> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<kady> meoblast001: Did you read that? ^^^
<meoblast001> kady: oh sorry... ic
<meoblast001> kady: what should i do to reproduce that in Intrepid?
<meoblast001> Fedora is usually good with hardware
<un2him> keyh
<teethdood> hi guys. How do I open up the Fire Edit View menus in firefox (some sites hide it)
<eichenwalder> is there a configure tool for notify-osd in the new beta
<teethdood> bah apparently you have to install the "Unhide Menus" extension for something so basic
<PCTeacher012> So i cant update from 8.1 to 9.04?
<bruce89> eichenwalder: gnome-straccitella-session
<teethdood> PCTeacher012: some people with intel graphics are experiencing probs
<PCTeacher012> teethdood: I have nVidia
<Mulder> only intel?
<Mulder> heh
<PCTeacher012> lol
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: you might as well just wait untill 9.04 final for various reasons
<PCTeacher012> seb: I want to help with beta lol
<bruce89> sebsebseb: hola
<bjsnider> PCTeacher012, what other hardware do you have?
<PCTeacher012> specifications?
<teethdood> eichenwalder: I was told that as of right now you cannot customize that OSD (I had wanted to change the black background to another color)
<sebsebseb> bruce89: Guten Tag
<billybigrigger> can't seem to find much except that jaunty itself boots fast
<dmbkiwi> Just upgraded to Jaunty beta (kubuntu), and kwin is eating about 8-9% cpu at all times.  On intrepid, when nothing was happening, my cpu usage sat at between 0-1%.  Running nvidia proprietary drivers here.  Is this normal - any way to get back to a no kwin overhead situation?
<teethdood> bruce89: does that app allow you to change the background? if so, nice! going to try it out now
<PCTeacher012> bjsnlder: What Hardware do you need? Everything?
<bruce89> teethdood: no, there is no way to do that without changing the oce
<bruce89> *code
<teethdood> bruce89: yes that's what I thought :(
<bruce89> teethdood: why they made it hardcoded I'll never know
<bruce89> remove features to make the concept useless I suppose
<PCTeacher012> Addign Hardwaer specs soon
<eichenwalder> teethdood: what apps are you able to use with the osd notification system, very many?
<bruce89> eichenwalder: all the same ones, except some will be screwed up
<teethdood> eichenwalder: pidgin, volume control
<eichenwalder> I see
<eichenwalder> its working for pidgin
<dmbkiwi> Just upgraded to Jaunty beta (kubuntu), and kwin is eating about 8-9% cpu at all times.  On intrepid, when nothing was happening, my cpu usage sat at between 0-1%.  Running nvidia proprietary drivers here.  Is this normal - any way to get back to a no kwin overhead situation?
<bytor4232> heh
<bytor4232> Wish I would have visited this chatroom before I jumped into the Jaunty pool.
<bytor4232> Oh well, xubuntu is working well for me, other than some sort of CPU race when I change the LCD brightness
<[MindVirus]> Anyone know what's up with the Intel graphics drivers?
<bruce89> they're useless
<Mulder> [MindVirus], what are you epxeriencing
<[MindVirus]> Mulder, no direct rendering.
<[MindVirus]> LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set.
<[MindVirus]> When I unset it, it says yes, but running without GEM.
<[MindVirus]> And in both cases, Compiz is shit slow.
<Mulder> ok
<[MindVirus]> While it used to look great.
<Mulder> at least your driver isnt crashing your computer
<eichenwalder> amarok breaks my audio
<[MindVirus]> Mulder, praise Jesus?
<rfmonk> anyone having any problems with tracker-indexer?
<rfmonk> i noticed a bug report about it crashing randomly
<rfmonk> mine doesnt crash it just dos's the system
<bruce89> that hasn't been installed by default for ages
<rfmonk> great news, I wonder what program it is related to
<rfmonk> i googled tracker indexer and it showed a bug report for 9.04 on the 2nd
<rfmonk> 1st hit
<rfmonk> actually the 3rd,
<bruce89> !info tracker
<ubottu> tracker (source: tracker): metadata database, indexer and search tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.92-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 590 kB, installed size 3140 kB
<bruce89> !info tracker-search-tool
<ubottu> tracker-search-tool (source: tracker): metadata database, indexer and search tool - GNOME frontend. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.92-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 81 kB, installed size 596 kB
<rfmonk> so.. apt-get remove tracker-indexer affects nothing?
<rfmonk> could it be part of postgresql?
<bruce89> ain't a package name
<bruce89> I don't see what postgresql would have to do with it
<rfmonk> ok
<rfmonk> yea, when I do an apt-cache search it returns nothing
<rfmonk> how to disable this thing
<bruce89> remove the two packages mentioned above
<rfmonk> oh, doh! thanks
<rfmonk> =]
<rfmonk> ive got another issue I solved related to iwl3945 card but in the process raised a few questions
<kady> dmbkiwi: tried turning off composite?
<rfmonk> i used to modprobe -r iwl3945
<rfmonk> then modprobe ipwraw
<rfmonk> there is a better way to turn on monitor mode now
<kady> bruce89: cause they wanted it in Jackalope?
<rfmonk> but the last time I did a modprobe -r iwl3945 it totally foobars the system
<bruce89> kady: hmm?
<kady> bruce89: hard coding the background
<kady> not essential to having the system work and making it configurable has more code paths that need debugging
<bruce89> kady: perhaps, but I think it's a design concept to have no features at all
<kady> bruce89: Oh. oh dear. Well that will change
<kady> Viva la Open source
<kady> wait the code for this new notification is open right?
<bruce89> yes, it's called notification-daemon, but I've been over this a lot
<kady> bruce89: :) K
 * kady tries to figure out why KDE thinks that logging out is what all the cool kids are doing
<rfmonk> by the way, thank you bruce89
<bruce89> rfmonk: np, night
<dmbkiwi> kady: I can turn off composite, and I get 0-1% cpu usage, but where's the fun in that?  It worked fine in intrepid.  Just wondering whether this is a common problem, and whether I should file a bug.
<m0u5e>  there a gui config utility for the new osd-notify?
<m0u5e> like... "length of time to show notification" ... or "opacity" or... etc?
<kady> m0u5e: No
<DRweasel> ubuntu is the most piece unstable piece of shit i have ever used including linux
<m0u5e> ... your in ubuntu+1
<m0u5e> of course its unstable
<DRweasel> thats including all ubuntu releases
<DRweasel> Windows 7 is more stable than all the ubuntu version.
<m0u5e> yeah and windows 7 also has had a lot longer of a development cycle
<kady> Well use WIndows 7 then
<m0u5e> and your new mspaint
<Mulder> and your msn 9
<DRweasel> I use the best tools to get the job done for me
<m0u5e> well we have that too mulder
<amon__> even the calculator got an update
<Mulder> m0u5e, we dont.
<m0u5e> mulder we have pidgin
<Mulder> yes
<Mulder> we have pidgin. but we dont have msn 9
<kady> DRweasel: we have no arguement with using the best tools
<m0u5e> Mulder: unless you need video pidgin gets the job done
<kady> DRweasel: however are you here to give a bug report ?
<Mulder> m0u5e, pidgin misses more features than just video.
<m0u5e> Mulder: shh... basic chat works :(
<Mulder> yes
<Mulder> basic chat support is good.
<m0u5e> Mulder: video is the only thing I've noticed missing
<DRweasel> i believe in paying money for quality support know that my purcahse will help microsoft make better products, i also believe in closed source app as only microsoft can control the code which makes it even more secure
<m0u5e> Mulder: there's custom smiley's now :D i'm happy
<kady> m0u5e: I'm fairly certain more is missing
<DRweasel> I belive in NTFS
<m0u5e> DRweasel: your not paying anything to linux, so shouldn't you expect nothing then?
<Mulder> voice, video, handwritten messages, whiteboard, direct file transfer, msnp18 (or whatever msn9 runs)
<Mulder> are what i can think of off top of my head
 * m0u5e slaps his forehead.
<kady> DRweasel: are you here to give a bug report?
<DRweasel> HA i predict microsoft will succed in collecting its Licensing for its fat32 patent.
<kady> DRweasel: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Mulder> voice should be merging with pidgin trunk this year though :)
<m0u5e> Mulder: we have file transfer? o_O;
<Mulder> at least, for xmpp/jingle
<m0u5e> Mulder: yeah i heard that too
<Mulder> m0u5e, yes. but slow via a proxy
<DRweasel> All linux programs are shitty poor reverse enginnered software of there closed source equlivants
<m0u5e> Mulder: hrmmm i don't do file transfers enough to notice the drop in speed
<m0u5e> like bittorrent
<m0u5e> or firefox
<kady> DRweasel: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<amon__> DRweasel you are my hero, i just came home from work and its 6 in the morning, i needed a cheap troll like you for some even cheaper entertainment
<DRweasel> Dude the linux kernel is just getting a comparable filesystem to NTFS
<kady> DRweasel: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<DRweasel> naah
<m0u5e> anyone here have op priv?
<DRweasel> im pretty sure there is at least 100,000 ubuntu irc ops
<DRweasel>  Linux pretty much started out life as a hacker's hobby. It grew as it attracted more hobbyist hackers. It was quite some time before anybody but a geek stood a chance of getting a useable Linux installation working easily. Linux started out "By geeks, for geeks." And even today, the majority of established Linux users are self-confessed geeks.
<m0u5e> anyone here uses a 3-g dongle?
<DRweasel> so if you use linux you are a geek
<kady>  !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<m0u5e> one that's easily compatible with linux?
<m0u5e> or one thats whiteisted with jaunty?
<DRweasel> Linux has gone from Command-Line- to Graphics-based interfaces, a clear attempt to copy Windows
<m0u5e> thank god
<DanaG> frankly, as long as I use radeon and not fglrx, my ubuntu is far more reliable than my win7 was.  I started having issues where resume from suspend would result in a non-working wifi card, in win7.  Got so bad, I nuked that partition.
<nalioth> buh-bye, mr serial troll
<kernco> I installed Kubuntu Jaunty on this computer when it was alpha 4 or 5, and GTK applications look ugly.  I recently installed Kubuntu Jaunty Beta on a different computer, and GTK applications look great, but they still look bad on this computer even though I've updated all the packages.  Does anyone know how to fix this?  I've checked to make sure I have the gtk-qt-engine installed.
 * DanaG wants qgtkstyle.
<m0u5e> kernco: are you also running jaunty on this computer in which the gtk apps look bad?
<kernco> yes
<m0u5e> weird
<kernco> Something got missed through apt-get upgrades that is there when you do a clean install
<m0u5e> kernco: maybe try reinstalling jaunty?
<m0u5e> and clear the config files associated with those programs?
<kernco> I'm sure reinstalling will fix it, but I'm trying to avoid that hassle
<m0u5e> maybe theres an app that the computer that has nice looking gtk apps has, that your current computer doesn't o_O;
<kady> Let me try something
<kernco> Nope, the only GTK apps I use on either of them are firefox and eclipse.  They both look good on one and ugly on another
<m0u5e> huh... weird
<m0u5e> kernco: dunno if this will help but here try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=856315
<m0u5e> theres a lot of different reasons why it could look crappy on kde
<m0u5e> gtk themes not installed, configuration files are weird
<ultratek> is anyone familiar with --iscurrentdistro?
<kernco> m0u5e: I think that thread has the answer, this computer doesn't have a .gtkrc-2.0, but the other one does
<m0u5e> ahh
<m0u5e> there you go then :D
<m0u5e> try it
<m0u5e> did it work?
<m0u5e> jaunty might have nicer themes installed by default, but if you upgraded up to jaunty your old config might be there
<kernco> I have to restart kde to see if it worked.  Thanks for your help!
<kady_> ok this is kinda silly now :(
<kady> So KDE simply logs out when you start
<tim_sharitt> Does anyone know what the state of the ATI fglrx proprietary driver is in Jaunty now?
<Mulder> prerelease
<Mulder> supports xserver 1.6
<Smegzor> Whats wrong with the current beta cd?  Twice now I have tried to install it and twice it has failed to create grub.
<tim_sharitt> I had to use the open source drive when I first installed Jaunty, just wondering if the roprietary driver was worth testing yet.
<Mulder> tim_sharitt, what chipset do you have
<tim_sharitt> Mulder: ati mobility radeon x1400
<Mulder> is that R600 , R700 or one of R300 to R500?
<tim_sharitt> Mulder: Good question, I'll check :)
<Mulder> R520
<Mulder> sadly for you,  you can only use the open source driver in jaunty
<tim_sharitt> That's actually not too bad. It has gotten much better since the first time I tried to use it.
<Mulder> yes it has
<Mulder> except for the crashing the system bit, ati driver has come a long way
<tim_sharitt> I actually can't really tell much of a difference between the open source driver in Jaunty and fglrx in Intrepid
<tim_sharitt> For my use anyway
<tim_sharitt> I couldn't even use X in 7.04 without the proprietary driver
<Mulder> yeah
<Mulder> xserver-xorg-driver-radeon improved heaps even in 8.10
<kady> Great now audio doesn't work
<tim_sharitt> While I'm here... My volume keys (keyboard and front of the laptop) still don't change the volume, but I do see the notification. Is this still being worked on or a problem on my end?
<chu_> Hey guys
<Mulder> tim_sharitt, that problem is likely to be specific to your laptop
<Mulder> my laptop volume keys work fine (thinkpad)
<tim_sharitt> Mulder: Thanks, didn't want to go mucking about trying to find the problem just to find out something wasn't even finished yet :)
<Mulder> my thinkpad keys have worked automagically since 8.04
<Mulder> even firefox magically recognises my forward/backward keys
<Mulder> i used to have to create a custom keymap for those
<chu_> I was hoping 9.04 would finally read my battery :(
<tim_sharitt> I didn't have any of my shortcut keys for a while, but got everything except volume working when I reinstalled a fresh copy when the beta came out
<SJrX> My nvidia is gone :'(
<SJrX> I just rebooted
<SJrX> and now I'm getting that the kernel module is not loaded
<kady> can someone look at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m48c8de1d ?
<kady> Tell me if I'm reading that correctly
<ubuntuNOOB>  hi i come from debian, i'm try to install Kubuntu 8.10 i386 on Pentium D, I try to burn 1 CD and 3 DVD with low speed burn, when try to install Kubuntu it get my much errore, "pnpbios=off", bad I/O read and so on, do I take bad iso of Kubuntu and should I try AMD64?
<digitalexpl0it> anyone know how to configure middle click on a mouse?
<kady> ubuntuNOOB: #kubuntu
<ubuntuNOOB> thanks
<digitalexpl0it> running ubuntu 9.04 beta
<digitalexpl0it> do I need to edit xorg.conf? if so there isnt much there. I have a logitech mx5500 keyboard mouse bluetooth, they work fine just not the middle click on the scroller
<digitalexpl0it> its on button5
<tim_sharitt> digitalexpl0it: you may need remap it in your .xmodmap file
<tim_sharitt> but that may not be correct, let me see if I still have the wiki page bookmarked
<digitalexpl0it> I was reading that and also wmwheel or something
<digitalexpl0it> I wasnt sure if I need to add the input device in xorg.conf
<digitalexpl0it> kinda strange
<digitalexpl0it> love 9.04, very fast
<chu_> SJrX you need to tell grub to boot from 6.2.28-11-generic
<chu_> It'll be using 6.2.27-11-generic
<tim_sharitt> digitalexpl0it: try to create a the file ~/.Xmodmap containing something like: pointer = 1 5 3 4 2 6 7 8 9
<tim_sharitt> Well, I'm not sure that's correct
<grodius> could anyone tell me the term command to find gfx chipset ifo
<SJrX> crap I just switched back to 173
<error404notfound> "Upgrades from Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid are currently suspended due to a Python issue." but I just did an upgrade from intrepid.
<bjsnider> grodius, lspci
<grodius> bjsnider: thx
<chu_> SJrX - check /boot/ to make sure it is 2.6.28 though I think so (it was in my case), edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst and check down to where it lists the bootable kernels, add a new entry (my previous ones were all 8.10, so I created a new one called 9.04 and directed it to the new kernel, keep the old UUID)
<digitalexpl0it> tim_sharlett I have a .Xmodmap_logitech
<digitalexpl0it> should I copy that or should I make a new one
<ultratek> can some one please help me with..
<tim_sharitt> digitalexpl0it: I do believe xmodmap is what you'll need, I'm just not entirely sure how to go about it
<digitalexpl0it> ok well do
<ultratek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1116500
<digitalexpl0it> done
<tim_sharitt> digitalexpl0it: .if you already have .Xmodmap_logitech, you can probably just modify it
<tim_sharitt> since it is likely already being used
<digitalexpl0it> derrick@derrick-desktop:~$ cat .Xmodmap
<digitalexpl0it> pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
<digitalexpl0it> lets do this
<kady> How can I reconfigure Xserver so that I can choose the card and monitor?
<digitalexpl0it> it was a file I was creating
<digitalexpl0it> do this from scratch
<ultratek> anyone?
<kady> I think that's what is making KDM crash
<digitalexpl0it> :)
<chu_> sorry ultratek nvidia here...
<ultratek> =(
<error404notfound> is there a log maintained when I run update-manager -d, so that if I get into problems I check the update log for any hints?
<grodius> Hi, I'm running jaunty with an intel gfx chipset and I can't seem to get compiz working. In "appearance" it says "desktop effects could not be enabled". Could anyone please help me out?
<kady> error404notfound: dpkg log
<error404notfound> great...
<error404notfound> kady: thanks
<ultratek> grodius did you enable proprietary drivers?
<digitalexpl0it> tim_sharitt: running imwheel -c I found the button is button5
<grodius> ultratek: no i did not.
<grodius> ultratek: should i need to for an intel integrated card?
<digitalexpl0it> wheel down = button5, wheelup = button4, FYI
<ultratek> system-adminstration-hardwared drivers
<ultratek> i am a newb but i would think so...
<tim_sharitt> digitalexpl0it: does the wheel click like a button when pressed, if so I would have thought that it would be mapped to another button
<ultratek> grodius does it work?
<grodius> ultratek: no there arent any
<tim_sharitt> not just the up and down for scrolling
<digitalexpl0it> tim_sharitt: its a button down/up and side by side plus a wheel
<ultratek> grodius: what integraded card are you using?
<grodius> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<DanaG> handy thing: xev
<digitalexpl0it> tim_sharitt: the mouse wheel does 4 things
<grodius> i fixed this issue before, and i found someone with the same card as me and used their xorg and it worked, but im an idiot and i didnt back it up
<digitalexpl0it> tim_sharitt: http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboards/keyboard_mice_combos/devices/3481&cl=US,EN
 * tim_sharitt looks
<ultratek> grodius:http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=2301&lang=eng
<grodius> ultratek: ahhh thanks so much
<ultratek> yea
<ultratek> grodius: hope it helps
<digitalexpl0it> tim_sharitt: the actual mouse http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/mice_pointers/mice/devices/130&cl=us,en
<SJrX> chu_ no such kernel exists I just have 2.6.27
<chu_> interesting, I had the same problem, and to fix was just update grub to boot from the new kernel...
<ultratek> anyone with ati?
<SJrX> maybe it's just grub
<Mulder> ultratek, me.
<Mulder> SJrX, hai frand
<SJrX> no way
<SJrX> it's YOU!
<ultratek> can you help me here:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1116500
<SJrX> Hmmmm what's your problem Mulder
<Mulder> SJrX, my problem is beyond my control.
<SJrX> Ah
<Mulder> xserver problems
<digitalexpl0it> guess I need to use btnx
<SJrX> How can I check what kernel I have in grub, chu_
<Mulder> people have alreaady lodged bug reports. i am just sitting tight until patches are rolled out
<SJrX> Mulder oh you have an nvidia card that just stopped working
<chu_> SJrX - check /boot/ to make sure it is 2.6.28 though I think so (it was in my case), edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst and check down to where it lists the bootable kernels, add a new entry (my previous ones were all 8.10, so I created a new one called 9.04 and directed it to the new kernel, keep the old UUID)
<tim_sharitt> digitalexpl0it: I'm really not sure what to tell you now, but you may want to look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1077798
<DanaG> Anyone know how to rip an mp4 stream?
<chu_> We'll work out what's the new kernel...
<digitalexpl0it> tim_sharitt: I think I need to use btnx to configure the mouse
<ultratek> mulder:yea that is what i was thinking
<Mulder> ultratek, jaunty uses a prerelease of 9.4, not 9.3.
<tim_sharitt> digitalexpl0it: especiall the last post
<Mulder> ultratek, also if you're R3xx to R5xx, fglrx no longer works
<Mulder> so you're stuck with open source drive
<ultratek> 9.4 ati drivers?...noway...
<Mulder> yes way
<Mulder> prerelease
<ultratek> r5?
<chu_> SJrX, when you ls from inside /boot/ how many entries starting with vmlinuz do you have? There's 3 on my machine for instance
<Mulder> 9.3 doesnt support xserver 1.6 if you havent  noticed
<digitalexpl0it> tim_sharitt: haha thanks, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2727025 samething
<tim_sharitt> digitalexpl0it: haha, good luck :)
<ultratek> you 4000series?
<ultratek> mean*
<digitalexpl0it> thanks If I get this working I may make a wiki :)
<SJrX> 3
<digitalexpl0it> laters
<SJrX> vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic
<chu_> Yep!
<chu_> We want to boot that kernel
<ultratek> mulder: how do i check the driver version...iwas wanting to see for myself...
<Mulder> ultratek, apt-cache show fglrx
<Mulder> err
<chu_> So now go into menu.lst SJrX ..
<Mulder> xorg-driver-fglrx
<chu_> Then you'll come across "## End Default Options ##"
<SJrX> Ah just copy it
<Mulder> ultratek: better yet, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=fglrx
<ultratek> mulder: idid the apt-cache and i got unable to find package...
<Mulder> ultratek, package name is xorg-driver-fglrx not fglrx
<chu_> You all good SJrX?
<SJrX> Yeah I'm about to reboot
<chu_> Alright
<ultratek> mulder: ty
<ultratek> mulder: how do i access the ccc i do not see it?
<Mulder> ?
<ultratek> catalyst control center
<Mulder> why dont you open synaptic and search for 'fglrx
<ultratek> i have
<Mulder> bunch fo packages
<ultratek> everything is installed
<ultratek> for fglrx
<chu_> the easiest solution; just buy nvidia :p
<Mulder> then you didnt pay attention to the part where i said fglrx has dropped support for everything before R600
<ultratek> well you did say it is a prerealease
<ultratek> i have a hd4850
<Mulder> ok
<Mulder> and fglrx-amdccle is installed?
<ultratek> it is
<Mulder> amdcccle
<Mulder> did you look in the applications menu?
<Mulder> usually under accessories
<Mulder> at least, it was under previous ubuntu releases
<ultratek> ahh
<ultratek> ty
<ultratek> lol
<Greenery> i got grub error 15 after installing kubuntu jaunty beta, how do i fix this?
 * error404notfound is loving jaunty... 
<error404notfound> ubuntu just keeps amazing me..
<kady> With it's fashion sense?
<TychoQuad> Fullscreen applications flicker whenever something transparent appears on top of them. is there any way to fix this?
<crdlb> TychoQuad: yes, do you have ccsm?
<TychoQuad> yes
<crdlb> General Options > Unredirect fullscreen windows
<TychoQuad> uncheck it?
<crdlb> yep
<TychoQuad> that fixed it, thanks
<crdlb> yw
<TychoQuad> hmmm, on my ibex install that box is checked and it has no problem... what's causing that?
<crdlb> I believe ubuntu enables it because it's faster
<crdlb> hmm, not sure, but one of the compiz maintainers told me that it's expected
<TychoQuad> oh well. I'll keep an eye on it. thanks for your help
<TychoQuad> what do you guys think of GNOME's new plan?
<DreadKnight> heya; i have intel gma 950 video card.. and with latest upgrades... blender is displaying very ugly..
<foxbuntu> DreadKnight, explain "blender is ugly"
<DreadKnight> video glitches all over.. when move around in viewport frames sort of overlap..
<DreadKnight> and i don't get to see buttons and such..
<DreadKnight> and i have compiz disabled (because don't works well with blender anyways)
<foxbuntu> DreadKnight, you sure your actually utilizing the intel driver for x?
<DreadKnight> how to make sure? :P
<DreadKnight> i recall i have it installed
<foxbuntu> DreadKnight, check the logs to look for errors: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DreadKnight> package is installed.. ok..
<DreadKnight> seems ... faily ok to me...
<DreadKnight> is it 'safe' to show you the log?
<DreadKnight> i could even try to grab a screeny of blender
<foxbuntu> DreadKnight, yeah...nothing specific in the logs
<DreadKnight> if 9.04 final is released like this.. i'll better spend the time and downgrade
<foxbuntu> DreadKnight, go ahead and pastebin it
<DreadKnight> ok
<foxbuntu> DreadKnight, intel stuff usually works pretty well...we just need to figure out what is going on :)
<error404notfound> What is "System Testing", seems to crash everything I start it..
<foxbuntu> DreadKnight, I personally am using Intel hardware with video on 9.04
<DreadKnight> foxbuntu: http://paste2.org/p/177905
<DreadKnight> error404notfound: it's for testing your system for some stuff and reporting back to launchpad or whatever
<DreadKnight> like internet connection, sound etc
<error404notfound> hmmm...
<error404notfound> btw, I can't seem to change the placement of pop notification
<DreadKnight> foxbuntu: screenie http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/11977/screenshot_001_7Lvzh4.png
<o0Chris0o> error404notfound→ you wouldn't find it anyways, there isn't an option yet
<error404notfound> hmmm...
<o0Chris0o> unfortunally
<DreadKnight> foxbuntu: as you see.. complete garbage .. can't do any work like that ... it's daunting enough that compositing doesn't plays well with blender... T_T
<ghindo> Is anybody else having trouble with Gnome-Do?
<TychoQuad> I wouldn't mind finding out if you can move the popup too
<error404notfound> ghindo: nope..
<foxbuntu> DreadKnight, hmm ok...looks like the intel driver is actually loading like it should
<DreadKnight> mhm
<o0Chris0o> TychoQuad→ you can't right now, there is a wishlist over at launchpad you can sign
<DreadKnight> ghindo: what kind of trouble? :P
<error404notfound> DreadKnight: what was that screenshot? Windows 3.11? :P
<ghindo> DreadKnight: When I summon Gnome-Do, it appears behind all active windows
<TychoQuad> o0Chris0o, thanks.
<DreadKnight> error404notfound: blender 3d, best creation suite ever... in full screen... ; next version is due in a few moths.. and it will look eye candy to say so
<TychoQuad> ghindo, i get that for the first summon. i unsummon it and then resummon it, and it appears on top
<o0Chris0o> TychoQuad→ np
<DreadKnight> ghindo: happened to me once eh
<DreadKnight> yeah
<error404notfound> hmmm, never really worked in OpenSource 3D-stuff.. had a crush on 3dmax in darkages when I used windows...
<foxbuntu> DreadKnight, http://blog.nixternal.com/2007.12.30/intel-945-video-hint/
<DreadKnight> im looking forward to be able to search for specific banshee or whatever music player tracks and play them using gnome-do.. atm it crashes when i try that
<DreadKnight> foxbuntu: never tried that.. was happy enough... guess i should give it a go
<ghindo> It happens every time with me :(
<foxbuntu> DreadKnight, dont change the identifier
<foxbuntu> DreadKnight, just the other options
<jack|ass> where does md store it's configuration info about which drive goes with which array?  For some reason it keeps trying to treat a single drive as a raid rather than the constituent drives.
<DreadKnight> foxbuntu: mhm
<RAOF> ghindo: There don't appear to be any bugs open against gnome-do in Ubuntu with that description... (hint, hint) :)
<Raspberry> I can't seem to install Ubuntu 9.04 on my system that has an nVidia 9600GT
<Raspberry> I've tried 8.04, 8.10 and now the Beta 9.04 -- the Beta 9.04 seems the most promising as the display just goes blank but hitting the Reset button will get the system to "shutdown" and eject the CD at which point I can press ENTER and the system will reboot (normal Ubuntu Install abort / complete behavior)
<error404notfound> after the upgrade I see that my splash screen is disappeared instead I see all text printed on a console, even though "splash" is in there in menu.lst, is it typical?
<Raspberry> I'm going to try the install with F4 then "Safe Graphics Mode"
<ghindo> RAOF: I'm still trying to determine if it's a bug or me just doing something stupid
<Raspberry> and see if that works
<Raspberry> error404notfound: depends on your video card
<Raspberry> error404notfound: what video card and have you modified the default grub config?
<error404notfound> I am on HP Compaq 6720s, "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c), Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)" (from lspci) with no modification to menu.lst
<Raspberry> hey!  I thin k"Safe Graphics Mode" will actually work as of the BETA 9.04
<Raspberry> I've been waiting to install Ubuntu on my new system since August
<albech> awesome job on the 9.04 beta.. was a breeze to install and run on my Sony Vaio. Everything detected out of the box
<Raspberry> wow the partition mgr (step 4) is pretty slow detecting all the drives when you've got 6 heavily partition drives ranging from 1TB down to 72GB /ea
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, uh...duh?
<foxbuntu> ;)
<error404notfound> I personally didn't expect jaunty to be this good while it was beta, now I am amazed. I think with a community as big as ubuntu's even beta is quality software...
<foxbuntu> error404notfound, well Beta is not release, but its not far from it
<albech> foxbuntu, depends on who is releasing the software ;)
<error404notfound> foxbuntu: but this much good beta, its quite unusual :D
<Mulder> if it was EA games they would've released it at alpha 3
<albech> Mulder, and called it final
<foxbuntu> lol
<error404notfound> I love to try out new things even in alpha, and I haven't found a beta as good as this one...
<Mulder> albech, indeed heh
<Raspberry> Jaunty is SOOOOO much better than 8.10 on my ThinkPad x61t
<albech> im very impressed myself.. just got it up and running 10 min ago.. no sweat at all
<foxbuntu> DreadKnight, any luck?
<Raspberry> I was waiting to upgrade because of Intel video driver issues / OpenGL problems, but they seem to be must less prominent ...  I also saw there's a Xorg.conf change I can make to improve performance even more
<Mulder> you may be praising too soon if you're on intel or radeon though
<albech> going to be testing the power save functions and resume functions over the next few days.. those are not too good for my VAIO in 8.10
<error404notfound> This might be the best release after 6.06 (I never liked any release as much as dapper)...
<DreadKnight> foxbuntu: will try in a bit, curently at this tablet pc and don't want to restart session xD
<error404notfound> Mulder: I am on intel :P
<Raspberry> I'm on intel too
<foxbuntu> DreadKnight, slacker :P
<error404notfound> When I got running with jaunty, the first thing I thought was like "this is what an operating system is supposed to be like" :P :D
<foxbuntu> error404notfound, well then obviously you need to go get Mythbuntu :)
<albech> the new login screen looks fabulous..
<error404notfound> foxbuntu: have heard that name many times, never tried, might try today... what is it? if you have couple of minutes :D
<Raspberry> It's just nice to see an OS "upgrade" that doesn't make things more annoying ... *cough* Vista *cough* ... even Windows 7 is good, but not great
<error404notfound> albech: just the login screen? I love system janitor, the enw volume controller, notifications :D
<Raspberry> error404notfound: are you thinking of Slackware?
<Raspberry> notifications are really nice
<albech> no, but it is quite limited what i have had time to look at with only 15 min running
<error404notfound> Raspberry: nope, what made me look like that?
<foxbuntu> error404notfound, its MythTV + Ubuntu with optimizations and software to manage MythTV
<Raspberry> error404notfound: no idea
 * error404notfound is living in a cave, doesn't even know what mythubuntu is :D
<Raspberry> error404notfound: oh, you're talking about Mythbuntu
 * error404notfound is tooooo happy today...
<error404notfound> this smooth upgrade, its too good to be true, thanks cannonical, thanks ubuntu community... love ya all...
 * foxbuntu is a core dev for Mythbuntu :)
<Raspberry> error404notfound: yeah, use the Mythbuntu distro ... not MythTV on the standard Ubuntu install -- the Mythbuntu install (which can be installed on Ubuntu with a bit of work) is really nice and straight forward for setup.   I've got a system that's been running non-stop in my living room for the last 2 years.
 * error404notfound feels he and foxbuntu might get along if he is core dev :D
<Frijolie> isn't there an installation image for Jaunty but for a USB drive desktop.i386?
<Raspberry> The biggest problem I've had with Mythbuntu is that I need to upgrade my processor since 0.21... I haven't done that and I get lag when mutliple HD shows are recording and I'm playing a recorded show back
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, glad to meet users always
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, what proc is it?
 * error404notfound is googling on why should he use mythubuntu... 
<Frijolie> guess not
<Raspberry> foxbuntu: I'd have to check for sure, but I believe it's an AMD Athlon64x2 3800+ with 2GB of RAM
<Raspberry> my CPU usage is routinely 3.5 to 5.00 :)
<Raspberry> mythcommflag really grinds it :)
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, yeah...it will need an upgrade, with plans of MythTV .22 being in by 9.10, you need to upgrade it before then if you plan to keep moving up with Ubuntu
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, yeah...I actually have another machine that has the backend on it and just does commflagging
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, commflagging is very very cpu intensive
<Raspberry> foxbuntu: this was my prototype box -- it's running front and backend on the same system.  I think I'll buy a new IBM/Lenovo T100 Server and put the PC-HDTV cards in that and just leave the 3800 in the livingroom as the front-end
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, what video card is in that machine?
<foxbuntu> the current one
<Raspberry> nvidia FX something or other... some cheap card with 256mb
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, hmm too bad...
<Raspberry> sorry MX
<Raspberry> foxbuntu: are we going to start being able to offload commflag to the GPU?
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, you might still be boardline with HD content come MythTV .22
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, no, but I was thinking about nvidia VDPAU
<Raspberry> foxbuntu: I don't even need HD (I have an old TV) ... it's juts that everything is broadcasting HD
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, that doesnt do anything for hardware requirements
<foxbuntu> your still processing HD
<Raspberry> yeah I know
<Raspberry> fox -- I don't know if we want to continue this conv / question here... but I've got two shows that are stuck in my Recorded programs, but they're size "0" and they were never really recorded... It was a test on a different tuner (that failed horribly) -- so when I delete them... they disappear for about 5 seconds and then show back up.  Is there a clean way to remove them from the system?
<foxbuntu> Raspberry, lets move it over to our support channel #ubuntu-mythtv
<TychoQuad> when I have pidgin set to use alsa for sound, sometimes the sound card buzzes when pidgin makes sound. anyone know how to fix this other than to set pidgin to use esound?
<kaytortuga> Anyone know how to get jaunty to recognize two graphics cards?
<crdlb> kaytortuga: to do what?
<TychoQuad> one would assume to display stuff from both
<kaytortuga> I have two cards, an intel integrated card, and an ati pci card, I'd like to use both monitors at the same time.
<kaytortuga> either with a twin view, or dual head setup.
<crdlb> kaytortuga: ATI what?
<kaytortuga> but the issue is that the proprietary ati driver doesn't support my card.
<crdlb> that's not an issue at all
<kaytortuga> 01:04.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<kaytortuga> and:
<kaytortuga> 00:02.0 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<crdlb> very cutting-edge :)
<kaytortuga> crdlb, ubuntu automatically detects the integrated card, when it's the only one
<kaytortuga> and when I plugin the pci card, it is the one that is used,
<kaytortuga> but I can't seem to get them both to be 'used'
<crdlb> there shouldn't be anything preventing ubuntu from using both in separate Screens
<crdlb> (which can be merged with xinerama)
<kaytortuga> ok
<black9ice> I would say bios setting/issue
<crdlb> kaytortuga: you just define two device, monitor, and screen sections
<kaytortuga> both cards are detected, but ubuntu only displays on the one...
<crdlb> yes, it's not automatic
<kaytortuga> crdlb, is there a way to detect the proper settings?
<kaytortuga> or to generate the conf?
<crdlb> the only multihead that can be automatic is XRandR, but that doesn't support multiple GPUs yet
<crdlb> not that I know of
<nanomad> what package for flashplayer should I use? flashplugin-nonfree or adobe-flashplayer?
<crdlb> using Xinerama or separate screens is mostly on its way out
<cwillu> kaytortuga, I don't think x1.6 has restored full support for multiple gpu configuration yet
<cwillu> kaytortuga, certainly xrandr isn't quite there yet
<crdlb> but there are some niches for it
<kaytortuga> cwillu, what about 8.10?
<kaytortuga> I could down grade...
<crdlb> eh? plain ol' Xinerama should still work, shouldn't it?
<cwillu> kaytortuga, you'd be downgrading to 7.04
<kaytortuga> hmm....
<kaytortuga> no thanks...
<cwillu> you should be able to configure it via xorg, but xrandr itself isn't going to be much help I don't think
<crdlb> what would feisty offer over current X?
<cwillu> in addition, multiple cards across vendors is fraught with instability
<crdlb> even when they're both mesa drivers?
<cwillu> mesa isn't really related to this
<cwillu> crdlb, feisty was the last version before multi-gpu support was removed temporarily with the introduction of xrandr 1.2
<crdlb> you know what I mean
<cwillu> crdlb, not completely removed, but configuring it became quite a bit trickier
<crdlb> in what way is it trickier?
<cwillu> crdlb, it's whether the cards will coexist
<kaytortuga> they could be two different windows, that is fine
<cwillu> crdlb, buggy.  I used to have 6 monitor display setup via radeon, with the introduction of xrandr1.2, the mouse could only move to the the screen to the right (you couldn't move it back after you cross to the right)
<cwillu> that included xinerama and normal independant screens
<crdlb> O_o
<cwillu> support has been coming back, but I don't know how well it works yet
<kaytortuga> cwillu, could I try atleast?
<cwillu> certainly
<kaytortuga> is there a tutorial that documents the process?
<cwillu> I'm just saying it's going to be an xorg.conf configuration mess, and there aren't any tutorials for it yet :p
<TychoQuad> when I have pidgin set to use alsa for sound, sometimes the sound card buzzes when pidgin makes sound. anyone know how to fix this other than to set pidgin to use esound?
<kaytortuga> ok, then I'll deal with xorg.conf
<cwillu> I think you'll have more luck using vesa for at least one of the cards rather than the normal driver
<kaytortuga> I don't see a reason not to use vesa for both...
<cwillu> if you can get X to fire up monitors on both cards at all, you're probably 90% of the way there
<kaytortuga> if I can use both monitors...
<kaytortuga> I can do one or the other right now, and it will default to the pci card if it is there...
<cwillu> kaytortuga, let me know your progress, I might be able to help out with specific issues (although I'm dead tired right now, so explore it for 12 hours or so before you ping me about it :)
<nanomad> TychoQuad: this happens to me too if I have the volume all the way up. Is this your case?
<kaytortuga> can you point me in the right direction?
<cwillu> fwiw, even windows reverted to generic vesa drivers when going across gpu brands
<TychoQuad> which volume? I have the system volume all the way up, but pidgins is not
<nanomad> TychoQuad: system one (the slider is called PCM here)
<cwillu> kaytortuga, look for one of the old multi-head guides (pre xrandr 1.2), that should get you started as far as what the xorg.conf will probably look like
<cwillu> kaytortuga, "Xorg -configure" may give you something sensible as well
<kaytortuga> how do I stop X?
<nanomad> kaytortuga: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<kaytortuga> /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<kaytortuga> ok
<kaytortuga> thanks
<cwillu> kaytortuga, if -configure doesn't actually create displays for both devices, unplugging the ati, running it, replugging the ati, running it again, and mixing the two versions should get you the rough pieces you need
<kaytortuga> ok, thanks.
<kaytortuga> bye
<TychoQuad> i reduced pcm to 80% and it still buzzes, although quieter (and much louder than pidgins actual alert sound)
<nanomad> TychoQuad: does this happen if you choose "automatic" in pidgin?
<TychoQuad> it uses alsa
<TychoQuad> so yes
<nanomad> ok
<nanomad> so, try lowering all the sliders to about 80% (not only PCM)
<TychoQuad> i lowered the master volume and while it doesn't buz for the entire duration of the sound now, it does make the speakers click at the start of playback occasionally still
<nanomad> TychoQuad: how about an hardware problem (faulty/bad shielded cable)?
<nanomad> TychoQuad: also, are you using a laptop?
<TychoQuad> only pidgin does it, and no this is on my desktop
<nanomad> TychoQuad: ok
<nanomad> TychoQuad: every pidgin sound?
<TychoQuad> every sound pidgin makes yes, but only about half the time. any other application i've tried that makes sound has no problem
<TychoQuad> know where pidin stores it's default sounds? I'll try playing them through totem
<nanomad> mhh, let me search them
<nanomad> TychoQuad: /usr/share/sounds/purple
<nanomad> TychoQuad: try this: leave totem open (with nothing playing) and see if pidgin sounds are "wrong"
<TychoQuad> okay, it looks like it's the sounds themselves. it still happens when playing through totem
<nanomad> TychoQuad: wow
<nanomad> TychoQuad: please do an md5sum of the sounds so that i can compare them with mine
<frybye> any tips on getting full apci support with the nbremix 9.04 on a 1000h netbook??
<TychoQuad> how do i do that?
<frybye> scipts I found on the net do not seem to be for/tested for the nbr...?
<nanomad> from console, type md5sum /usr/share/sounds/purple/*
<nanomad> and paste the output to the pastebin
<nanomad> !paste | TychoQuad
<ubottu> TychoQuad: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nanomad> frybye: well, if they are for Ubuntu 9.04 they should work
<TychoQuad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/144711/
<nanomad> TychoQuad: see, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/347544
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347544 in pidgin "pidgin 2.5.5 sound problem" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<frybye> nanomad: that is interesting - but on the other hand so far what I find is for intrepid...or - up too inkrepid.. e e e e intrepid...
<nanomad> TychoQuad: the sounds are the same as mine
<nanomad> frybye: care to post the link to the tutorial?
<frybye> I have to go look again... I found some stuff yesterday.. be back soon as I find...
<TychoQuad> so known bug. thanks nanomad
<nanomad> TychoQuad: well, post the result of your test in the bugreport (sounds crackling also when played in totem)
<TychoQuad> done. for now i've replaced pidgins sounds with a few kde oggs
<TychoQuad> that seems to solve my immediate problem
<TychoQuad> thanks for your help
<black9ice> any help with a wierd issue that using wine gpanel doesnt go away, so they are overlaid onto the apps I am using full screen....grrr
<frybye> looks line I have found smthing now  - I will go try out.. brb
<frybye> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/eeepc-acpi-scripts
<Raspberry> I have a nasty issue with 9.04 -- it doesn't recognize my BIOS' Mirrored drives
<black9ice> guess I will have to disable desktop effects?  or is there a way to exclude wine from using it when launched?
<Raspberry> RAID1 Mirrors... on my Intel Chipset -- do I need to install some other packages so that Linux doesn't accidently break my mirrors?
<nanomad> Raspberry: which chipset?
<Raspberry> nanomad: it looks like the 82801 SATA RAID Controller
<nanomad> Raspberry: intel ich5?
<Raspberry> ich10r?
<Raspberry> maybe
<Raspberry> looks like ICH10
<frybye> nanomad: when I try to mark acpi-scripts synaptic says that "Hängt ab: acpi-support-base but it is not instable" (Hängt ab: meanst sort of - casts off - let's drop etc..)
<nanomad> frybye: acpi-support-base isnt in ubuntu 9.04
<frybye> nanomad: acpi-support is to be found.. so what now?
<nanomad> frybye: you should fill a bug against eeepc-acpi-scripts
<nanomad> in the meantime you can download the package and install it via sudo dpkg --force-all -i *deb_file_goes_here*
<nanomad> frybye: make sure you install all the dependencies first, since that method will skip dependecy check
<frybye> at http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/eeepc-acpi-scripts there is in the area - related packages a note that acpi-support-base is not available"" ? - so does that mean it does not ..eh
<empathy> hey i had to disable AHCI to get ubuntu to install properly, i was wondering if its possible to re-enable it?
<frybye> nanomad: how do you mean exactly - if this acpi-support-base is not available - how do i install it...?
<f> can anyone help solve a kernel panic?
<nanomad> Raspberry: you should use dmraid, but i cannot  help you
<nanomad> frybye: you simply dont install it
<frybye> but the other dependancies you mean...?
<nanomad> frybye: manually install all the other depends
<ghindo> f:  Do you have more details about these kernel panics...?
<frybye> nanomad: excuse my relative ignorance - but how should i go about doing that...?
<zie> helo there
<f> "not syncing VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)" ghindo, sorry i was typing it
<nanomad> Raspberry: look in the forums for a guide on dmraid
<Raspberry> k thanks nanomad
<frybye> nanomad: part of my problem is that I have a war damaged memory.. sorry - makes things difficult I k now..
<nanomad> frybye: open synaptic and manually select all the package marked as depends
<frybye> nanomad: ok i try it.. thanks..
<nanomad> frybye: so, acpid, pm-utils and acpi-support
<nanomad> empathy: what mainboard do you have?
<RandomCake> Hi, I just insalled 9.04 on a P4 system, and after logging in I've just got a blank screen and a mouse cursor, how can I go about figuring out what's wrong? :S
<nanomad> f: filesystem type?
<f> nanomad: ext4
<empathy> nanomad: i have an ASUS M50VM laptop with an intel ICH9M southbridge, unknown NB chipset
<nanomad> f, root device?
<frybye> nanomad: the first thing listed that it needs is acpi-support-base ... hmmm
<f> nanomad: local hard drive
<Raspberry> hmm dmraid isn't even installed
<frybye> so i just leave that one out nevertheless - right?
<nanomad> empathy: if it is a laptop you should fill a bug (maybe a bugged DSDT table)
<zie> i was succesfully fresh installation mysql. mysqld has running. getting someerror can't connect to localhost.  i can't setup new password ?
<zie> any solve ?
<f> also got error message, "acpi: aborted because bad gzip magic numbers"
<empathy> hm. yeah no versions of ubuntu would install without AHCI disabled. so there is no way i can re-enable it for now?
<nanomad> frybye: go on and dont install it
<frybye> it also says is "in conflikt with   acpi-support
<frybye> so I ignore that also.. right...?
<f> that error message happens just before the kernel panic
<f> don't know if it's related
<nanomad> empathy: if you enable it, ubuntu wont boot
<nanomad> f: dont think so
<f> nanomad: any suggestions?
<f> I've never had a kernel panic before...=-O
<nanomad> f: so whats the device/partition of ubuntu? /dev/sd??
<empathy> nanomad: will it cause problems having it disabled with my existing Vista/7 installs?
<nanomad> empathy: well did you disable it via bios? or at grub?
<f> nanomad: i'm not sure which one. the only hard drive on there was partitioned manually. one for /swap, one for '/', and another for /home
<f> in that order
<empathy> via bios
<nanomad> f, no other partitions?
<f> nanomad: nope
<empathy> didnt know i could disable it at grub
<nanomad> empathy: you could try keeping it disabled.
<f> nanomad: it was working after the first reboot--after a fresh install. I ran updates (a kernel update was among them) and this is what's happening. I think it was that last kernel update that fried it
<nanomad> f: thats strange since i have an ext4 root
<f> nanomad: yeah both partitions "/" and "/home" are ext4
<nanomad> f: can you post your /boot/grub/menu.list?
<nanomad> f: its menu.lst of course ;9
<f> nanomad: how do you do that? the computer won't even boot
<f> nanomad: it barley gets past POST
<empathy> nanomad: where do i file a report for the lack of AHCI support on my asus laptop?
<nanomad> empathy: bugs.launchpad.net
<f> nanomad: it probably happens within the first 10seconds of boot--as soon as the messages appear on the screen
<nanomad> empathy: but search it first
<empathy> okay, thank you
<f> and beyond BIOS
<nanomad> f: that looks like a wrong menu.lst or a missing kernel module (maybe the controller one?)
<f> nanomad: I don't know, what can I do?
<nanomad> f: the only way to debug this is: 1) check menu.lst 2) install an older kernel and see if it boots
<f> nanomad: how can I get past the kernel panic?
<nanomad> f: you cant
<nanomad> f: since its a *kernel* error
<f> nanomad: d'oh! ah, yeah I can't get to a terminal or anything
<nanomad> you should chroot into the system from a alternate cd
<nanomad> and install an older kernel
<f> nanomad: ok, can you walk me through that? I've never done such thing
<f> nanomad: i've got a LiveCD
<mpoz2> Is there a main/meta bug report about the upgrade-suspended-due-to-python2.6 issue in LP? Where I can see when it is fixed?
<nanomad> f: try booting with that and see if it gives you the option to "rescue a broken system" or such
<f> nanomad: oh wait, it was an install CD. I don't think it's "Live". I'll try
<f> nanomad: thanks for trying to help
<nanomad> ok
<frybye> nanomad: I have used synaptic to find and install e v e r y t h i n g listed as depend. and suggested (ttfs etc..) for the eeepc-acpi-scripts - but when trying to mark it for installation still get faut report that it "Hängt ab: acpi-support-base but it is not installable
<frybye> I got the word wrong last time  - i read not *instable* but it in facts says not *installable*
<nanomad> frybye: ok, you have to install it manually
<nanomad> frybye: downlad the package from packages.ubuntu.com
<frybye> so I download it from the website I lested.. ok thanks...
<nanomad> and then install it via sudo dpkg --force-all -i *file_name_goes_here*
<f> nanomad: nope, there's "check disc for errors" and "boot options", I'm booting to the LiveCD
<empathy> nanomad: is there any way i can make grub soft-disable ahci for ubuntu and enable it if i go to the vista loader?
<marlun> If I've got a test server which is running 8.10 and I want to upgrade it to 9.04 what do I have to enter in the terminal? aptitude dist-upgrade does not work. (I asked this a couple of days ago but I lost the answer)
<empathy> (this is if i have ahci enabled in bios)
<nanomad> f, then download the alternate one
<nanomad> marlun: currently you cant upgrade to 9.04, there is a python issue blocking the upgrade
<nanomad> empathy: let me check
<empathy> okay thanks
<nanomad> marlun: for future reference, you can upgrade to 9.04 using sudo update-manager -c -d
<nanomad> marlun: or by sudo do-release-upgrade -d -p
<marlun> nanomad: ok :) Thanks! How do I know when it is possible to upgrade? :)
<nanomad> marlun: check the topic of the irc channel
<nanomad> empathy: you can edit the grub kernel line and append noapic nolapic acpi=off
<nanomad> empathy: you can do that by selecting the kernel in grub and typing e for edit
<frybye> nanomad: when double-clicking the eeepc-acpi-scripts*.deb it produces the fault report (yup you guessed right-) acpi-support-base cannot be resolved or similar.. (German)
<nanomad> frybye:  install it via sudo dpkg --force-all -i *file_name_goes_here*
<empathy> ok, thanks again nanomad
<frybye> nanomad: and that has a fair chance of working ok or.. is it quite risky somehow.?
<nanomad> frybye: there chanches it will work, but nothing is certain ;)
<frybye> ok pal..
<error404notfound> is the issue of "python-wxgtk2.8" due to which intrepid upgrades are suspended?
<frybye> nanomad: as i force-installed the eeepc-acpi-scripts a red halt sign/icon showed up telling me I should start a system update - this is in the process of de-installeing the package but also apparently installing some related stuff...
<nanomad> frybye: dunno, try ignoring that sign
<nanomad> frybye: it happens 'couse the package *is broken*
<nanomad> the best way would be not installing that eeepc thing and fill a bug
<crdlb> error404notfound: no, it affected python-minimal, iirc. I don't think they're still suspeneded though
<nanomad> crdlb: topic says so
<nanomad> frybye: also, you could send a mail to the developer
<crdlb> nanomad: the topic is not infallable :)
<crdlb> the problem is definitely fixed, at least
<frybye> well - that update is running its course.. I had better take a look what actually happend with that before I flame sbdy.. ;=) - perhaps - just perhaps the acpi is working now.. :=)
<error404notfound> http://pastebin.com/m198875f9
<nanomad> frybye: well eeepc*  IS broken, so a bug must be filled
<nanomad> they should either update or remove it
<frybye> ok - I will see if there already is one..
<nanomad> good
<error404notfound> so no one has http://pastebin.com/m198875f9 issue?
<nanomad> error404notfound: well, that means that upgrade issues are not fixed ;)
<error404notfound> seems like the only issue I faced though :p
<nanomad> error404notfound: try looking into launchpad for alreay filled bug reports
<error404notfound> its there...
<nanomad> ok, status?
<error404notfound> being fixed afaik
<nanomad> so, you will have to wait (as topic says, indeed)
<crdlb> that happens here too
<crdlb> so it's not an upgrade issue :)
<crdlb> just a broken pkg
<error404notfound> hmmm, any improvements for intel as of yet?
<error404notfound> even though its running great already, but I wanna see the best :D
<error404notfound> crdlb: try sudo apt-get install python-wxaddons, should fix it :D
<crdlb> I don't actually need it :>
<frybye> nanomad: I read that a patch for the above problem has been inluded in the next kernal release - will I get that automatically see: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/232170/comments/54
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232170 in mandriva "EeePC Volume and Wireless Hotkeys Do Not Function Out-Of-The-Box with Ubuntu (8.04 Hardy LTS, Intrepid Alpha 1)" [Unknown,Fix released]
<error404notfound> strange, everybody says that it fixed the issue, on my system it doesn't...
<nanomad> error404notfound: same here
<error404notfound> nanomad: and great thing: now two broken packages :D
<nanomad> error404notfound: which?
<marlun> Is sound enabled on a ubuntu server by default or do I have to configure it?
<error404notfound> anyways, its not something that will really effect my work, don't think its will have any effect on django...
<error404notfound> python-wxgtk2.8, python-wxaddons
<nanomad> error404notfound: which is the bug #?
<nanomad> error404notfound: open synaptic (or aptitude) and mark those 2 pkgs for removal (or reinstall the older version)
<error404notfound> I am not really sure, but https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wxwidgets2.8/+bug/203526 seems to be the one..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203526 in wxwidgets2.8 "python-wxgtk2.8 uninstallable due to post-installation script error" [Medium,Fix released]
<nanomad> error404notfound: thanks
<error404notfound> nanomad: no problemo ..
 * error404notfound stills hates when adobe air corrupts add/remove...
<nanomad> error404notfound: seems like a different bug than #203526
<error404notfound> nanomad: ? didn't had a clean look, was in hurry... my bad...
<FrugalTest> Hello
<FrugalTest> I would like to know what parts of Ubuntu 9.04 are still under development ?
<FrugalTest> I would like to install it and use it for everyday, even if it's not recommended
<FrugalTest> If there is no critical parts under development, I think I can use it everyday without that much problems :)
<FrugalTest> ( and I would probably report some bugs, that would be fine :) )
<f> nanomad: alright, I've downloaded and burnt the alternative install CD
<f> nanomad: i'm at the part where it wants me to select my root partition and I don't know what to choose
<f> dev/sd1, /dev/sd2, or /dev/sd3
<nanomad>  f: try every partition (should be 2
<nanomad> error404notfound: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wxwidgets2.8/+bug/355447
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 355447 in wxwidgets2.8 "0ubuntu5 failpackage python-wxgtk2.8 2.8.9.1-ed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso post-installation script ha restituito un codice di errore 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<error404notfound> that I intentionally left, couldn't even decipher bug title
<error404notfound> though ubottu says that its undecided, so fixes would be a little slow...
<f> nomad: i tried every partition, none work
<f> nonomad: each gives me a bright red screen
<nanomad> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wxwidgets2.8/+bug/355447
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 355447 in wxwidgets2.8 "0ubuntu5 failpackage python-wxgtk2.8 2.8.9.1-ed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso post-installation script ha restituito un codice di errore 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nanomad> does this look a bit better?
<nanomad> lol, ok, ubottu is a bit slow.
<nanomad> i've updated the bug title/description and confirmed it
<f> "an error occurred while tyring to mount the device"
<nanomad> f: ok, thats strange
<f> ..as suggested how do you "check syslog"?
<nanomad> less /var/log/messages
<nanomad> from console
<f> but I don't even have a terminal
<nanomad> alt-f2
<nanomad> ;)
<nanomad> f: try mouning sda1 or 3 too
<nanomad> error404notfound: please subscribe to that bug report and say you have the same issue
<error404notfound> the last link?
<f> nanomad: "couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features" ... "invalid argument" /sda2
<nanomad> yes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wxwidgets2.8/+bug/355447
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 355447 in wxwidgets2.8 "0ubuntu5 failpackage python-wxgtk2.8 2.8.9.1-ed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso post-installation script ha restituito un codice di errore 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nanomad> f: i suppose it is trying to mount it as ext3, not ext4
<nanomad> f: are you using a jaunty alternate cd?
<error404notfound> nanomad: sure...
<f> no, I downloaded a Intrepid alternate CD
<nanomad> f: you should use the jaunty one ;)
<f> ahhhhh!!!
<f> hehe, alright back to the drawing board
<f> did I make the fatal mistake of trying to use ext4?
<error404notfound> done..
<quellochetipare> hi all
<quellochetipare> is there anyone who's following the development of ATI drivers for ubuntu 9.04? I'm beta-testing it and they has been great for a day, a couple of days ago, and then it returned not so well, having problems with the video buffer and 3d applications...
<SiDi> Hello
<SiDi> Is there a way to install Jaunty on, lets say, /dev/sda3, from another linux distro ? I don't have any CDs under hand
<rww> SiDi: Try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux, maybe. I haven't done it myself, so I wouldn't be able to help much with it, though.
<SiDi> Thanks :)
<SwedeMike> SiDi: you can also install it from an usb memory stick if that is available.
<SiDi> ah yeh, good idea
<SiDi> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<quellochetipare> since no one answered on my question, is there any dedicate channel for the ATI freedrivers for ubuntu where i can ask, or a bugreport?
<Turms> quellochetipare: i prefer nvidia, i have an ati card though which i'm not able to use in the last 6 months or so
<rww> quellochetipare: There's an unofficial Linux ATI channel at #ati. Bugs should be reported to launchpad.
<rww> !bugs > quellochetipare
<ubottu> quellochetipare, please see my private message
<Dusteh2> Hi there! I'm on Jaunty, and I need to replace Metacity with Xfwm4, but --replace is temporary and changing other variables doesn't seem to work. Any ideas? :D
<Frijolie> nanomad: alright just burnt the Jaunty alt CD and am going to try it...
<Turms> quellochetipare: anyway, i've found a page which explains a workaround since the ati driver works on corg 7.1 only and we all are using the 7.3 one
<Turms> Dusteh2: try on #debian-xfce , they'll give you the solution
<quellochetipare> thanks you all. Turms: do you think that will be fixed until the release?
<Turms> quellochetipare: read this page http://bitclash.wordpress.com/2007/10/13/xorg-73-e-driver-ati-fglrx/
<quellochetipare> ok thx bye
<Frijolie> ok, that worked..now it wants to know if I want to execute a shell in /sdb2 or the installer environment or install grub-bootloader...
<Frijolie> anyone, anyone, bueler? bueler?
<Turms> Frijolie: did you choose ext4? in this case install the grub-bootloader, i wasn't able to start jaunty by grub of another distro
<Frijolie> yeah, I formatted as ext4
<Frijolie> alright I'll install grub again see if that fixes my kernel panic
<Turms> Frijolie: in my case i chose to clone the jaunty partition on another formatted as ext3 :-D
<Turms> Frijolie: i do not think ext4 is ready yet
<sal_> hi all
<sal_> this morning jaunty no longer starts
<sal_> it says "low graphic mode"
<sal_> already reconfigured xorg
<sal_> but it's the same
<rww> JvA: 2.6.29 came out too late in the Jaunty development cycle for it to be tested properly, so regardless of speed improvements, it isn't going to be in Jaunty.
<sal_> any idea?
<JvA> rww: Ok, I understand :)
<rww> JvA: It's the same reasoning that keeps intrepid on 2.6.27, for example :)
<Frijolie> nope, same result--kernel panic
<Frijolie> after reinstalling ext4
<Frijolie> should I not format my "/"partition to ext4 and revert back to ext3?
<Frijolie> is that what's causing my panic>
<Frijolie> I don't know what to do from here
<JvA> How "stable" is ext4 for everyday usage?
<Frijolie> JvA: well I can say that I'm not having very good luck so far
<JvA> Frijolie: ok
<Frijolie> JvA: if that's the "root cause" (no pun intended) of my issue
<JvA> heh
<Frijolie> I was supposed to install grub to my / partition right?
<Frijolie> (hd0,1)?
<Frijolie> er (hd0,2)
<SwedeMike> it's in /boot, so whereever you have that...
<Frijolie> I didn't partition /boot, I only have 3 (/swap, /, and /home)
<Frijolie> in that order
<Frijolie> on the hard drive
<SwedeMike> sounds like hd(0,2) then
<SwedeMike> err.. (hd0,1) if it's sda2
<ktebit> wHY can't i configure a HP netbook online with ubuntu???
<TABASCO1> Hi
<TABASCO1> I tried to test the Jaunty Beta Netbook Remix.
<TABASCO1> I followed the instructions as given in the wiki. I tried it with ImageWriter and I tried it with dd. I tried two different USB sticks. And I tried two different computers. But all I get is "Boot Error"
<TABASCO1> How can I fix this?
<aetern> HI, after i have installed kubuntu 9.04, i can't connect to any wifi network. I think, knetworkmanager is broken. What i'm supposted to do
<aetern> also, today i've runned "apt-get upgrade" and my nvidia drivers stopped working (reboot+recovery_mode xfix command fixed that, but i can't install any nvidia drivers).
<aetern> there is my syslog of knetworkmanager http://www.paste.lt/paste/6165b7a7f968c48f0d2867da21266cd7
<DreadKnight> foxbuntu: are you sure about that stuff related to http://blog.nixternal.com/2007.12.30/intel-945-video-hint/ changes?
<foxbuntu> DreadKnight, seems related to your issue
<DreadKnight> well composition works for me
<DreadKnight> compositing*
<foxbuntu> DreadKnight, give it a try...its easily reverseable if it makes things worse/doesnt help
<DreadKnight> ok
<DreadKnight> so what do i need to change?
<DreadKnight> have intel gma 950
<DreadKnight> in that code i mean
<foxbuntu> hold on one sec
<foxbuntu> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<foxbuntu> in the device section:
<DreadKnight> ill use gedit lol
<DreadKnight> ok
<foxbuntu>  Option          "AccelMethod"   "xaa"
<foxbuntu> Driver          "i810"
<foxbuntu> save and close that
<foxbuntu> then
<foxbuntu> gedit ~/.bashrc
<foxbuntu> and at the bottom add this line:
<foxbuntu> export INTEL_BATCH=1
<DreadKnight> foxbuntu: my indentifier atm is: Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<DreadKnight> pff
<foxbuntu> DreadKnight, thats fine
<foxbuntu> leave it alone
<DreadKnight> ok
<seven> having some audio isues with the beta, when 2 programs try to play sounds at the same time, I'm hearing a crackling sound; like when you have a bad wiring
<foxbuntu> seven, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Sound_Troubleshooting
<foxbuntu> whoops wrong link
<DreadKnight> foxbuntu: ok, now im gonna restart x and hopefully stuff still work xD
<foxbuntu> DreadKnight, ok
<foxbuntu> seven, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<seven> ty for that link
<Auslegung> Is there a way to get the benefits of lpia and the functionality off UNR, rolled into one?
<Auslegung> And, is it possible to have UNR but with a normal Ubuntu interface?
<DreadKnight> foxbuntu: well... that didn't go out too well
<DreadKnight> foxbuntu: xserver had issues from the beginning with it... and when i managed to log in maximum resolution was 800x600... while i usually use 1400x...  i'm using a tablet pc... and the stylus wasn't working as well (have special settings for that in xorg.conf)
<DreadKnight> foxbuntu: but at least when i managed to log in, blender wasn't fucked up at all...  i also wasn't able to enable desktop effects
<Unggnu> hi all
<Unggnu> Does usplash crashing for someone too?
<albech> the new overlay stuff for volume, brightness etc looks really sweet
<DreadKnight> yup
<Raylz> is that save to install? python2.5 python2.5-minimal
<Raylz> came in via update
<DreadKnight> um just install it :P
<albech> in general i must say the upgrade gives a huge boost to the look and feel of the system..
<DreadKnight> too bad it fucks up with  more important things
<rww> !ohmy > DreadKnight
<ubottu> DreadKnight, please see my private message
<albech> DreadKnight, i havent seen anything yet
<DreadKnight> ....
<albech> DreadKnight, and im even running on a system where the hardware vendor doesnt provide any information to the linux community
<Auslegung> Is it possible to have the Netbook Remix but with a normal Ubuntu interface?
<DreadKnight> Auslegung: just install ubuntu?
<albech> the only thing that i have found not working on a clean install is screen dimming
<albech> but that didnt work on any other version on ubuntu either
<DreadKnight> albech: works fine here if you mean lowering brightness and such
<Auslegung> DreadKnight I've got an eeePC and want the UNR functionality, but I hate the interface
<DreadKnight> either hotkeys or the applet
<DreadKnight> foxbuntu: any suggestions or i should prepare for a downgrade? :D
<albech> DreadKnight, yes thats what i mean
<albech> DreadKnight, it never worked on VAIO's by default
<TABASCO> I tried to test the Jaunty Beta Netbook Remix via USB stick. I followed the instructions as given in the wiki. I tried it with ImageWriter and I tried it with dd. I tried two different USB sticks. And I tried two different computers. But all I get is "Boot Error"
<DreadKnight> well, i can't get bluetoot headset working as well :P
<DreadKnight> but heh
<albech> my BT mouse was detected right away and running perfectly
<DreadKnight> cool..
<albech> improvement from 8.10 that required some conf file hacking
<albech> i dont have the $$ to buy a BT headset ;)
<DreadKnight> i have it on the shelf... useles... don't have a bt phone atm heh
<DreadKnight> always something about linux/ubuntu to annoy me *sigh*
<DreadKnight> perhaps i'm too much of a bleeding edge somewhat
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<DreadKnight> heya
<albech> for years there has always been one thing that i could never get working, but since 7.10 i have had everything working
<DreadKnight> neat
<DreadKnight> well, different people , different systems and needs
<DreadKnight> brb..
<rio> hi, will the jaunty kernel support usbip?
<Auslegung> tabasco you may need to download the file again
<TABASCO> Auslegung: Was the download broken or is there a new version available?
<ante_> so, I'm running the Jaunty beta and I'm experiencing the system freezing a couple of times a day, and the only thing I can do is to reboot it
<ante_> is this a common problem?
<ante_> and most importantly, is there a solution?
<Auslegung> tabasco, well, when I downloaded it it took me a couple of tries
<Auslegung> tabasco the first two times I downloaded it it was instantaneous, it didn't send any data with the file just the name basically
<Auslegung> tabasco, how far do you get when you get boot error?
<TABASCO> Auslegung: But the file is complete
<TABASCO> Auslegung: Well okay, I'll try it
<TABASCO> Thank you!
<Auslegung> tabasco, what version of jaunty are you trying?
<Auslegung> tabasco, nm, UNR
<TABASCO> Auslegung: NBR
<Auslegung> tabasco are you downloading from ubuntu's website?
<BluesKaj> ante,  check your graphics card driver list in adept , it may not have chosen the correct driver update during your install
<TABASCO> Auslegung: Sure
<TABASCO> Auslegung: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/beta/
<Auslegung> tabasco when booting, how far do you get when you get a boot error
<ante_> BluesKaj: I'll try that
<Auslegung> tabasco do you see the four options, one is try Ubuntu w/out changing your machine, one is install, one is memory test, etc?
<ante_> Found a way to install some updates first, I'll try your way later
<TABASCO> Auslegung: Well, in BIOS I change it to the USB stick
<TABASCO> Auslegung: And then I only get the "Boot error"
<TABASCO> And when I press Enter it comes again
<Auslegung> oh, well, try downloading again and see what happens
<Auslegung> I was hoping you got far enough to do a memory check
<seven> ah, new compiz updates in the update manager
<seven> let's see what gives :)
<Hiubuntu> hi all
<Hiubuntu> why my xorg takes about 60% memery
<konrad1207> hello all
<Hiubuntu> why my xorg takes about 60% memery
<Mulder> you only have 100mb of ram?
<Hiubuntu> no
<Hiubuntu> 1.7G
<Hiubuntu> top
<Mulder> my xorg is taking up 55mb of ram
<konrad1207> Does anybody know what packages to install to read ext4 filesystem?
<Mulder> what top figure are you looking at
<Mulder> because maybe you are misinterpretting those numbers
<Hiubuntu> in the terminal
<Hiubuntu> 2951 root      20   0 1505m 1.1g  17m S    9 64.5  40:11.13 Xorg
<Mulder> that doesnt look normal
<Mulder> either you're doing something intensive with your xserver or you have a memory leak
<Mulder> or rather, xserver has a memory leak
<Hiubuntu> does the driver effect
<Hiubuntu> ？
<Hiubuntu> ATI driver
<BUGabundo> guud afternoon everyone
<hyper_ch> hmmm, Kubuntu Jaunty has sound issues.... no sounde in firefox... no sound in VLC... but sound in KDE apps works
<krzd> hi, i just installed lxde, but now i can't start gnome anymore. what can i do?
<wilhart> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/
<wilhart> there only beta ,not rc4 ?
<wilhart> rc3?
<krzd> wilhart, beta, then one rc, then final
<BUGabundo> wilhart: check cdimage
<BUGabundo>  !cdimage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdimage
<wilhart> BUGabundo: ?
<BUGabundo> wilhart: we won't have 4 release candidates
<BUGabundo>  !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<wilhart> BUGabundo: yea just rc3 i need not beta
<BUGabundo> wilhart: I always get Dailies
<BUGabundo>  !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<wilhart> BUGabundo: current or live ?
<wilhart> iwant graphical installlation
<wilhart> so i can ircsimultamiously
<BUGabundo> wilhart: you can have the LiveCD Destkop
<BUGabundo> its daily-live
<wilhart>  jaunty-desktop-i386.iso       03-Apr-2009 13:12  699M
<wilhart> this is it?
<BUGabundo> let me check
<BUGabundo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/jaunty-desktop-i386.iso
<BUGabundo> check the md5 after you download it
<BUGabundo> also use rsync if you already have a recent iso (like beta)
<wilhart> BUGabundo: should i put ext4 ?
<BUGabundo> do you need it?
<wilhart> dunno it's faster right?
<BUGabundo> ppl say so
<wilhart> is that ext4 buggy +???
<admin0> hi all .. if I install ubuntu 9 beta now, will it automatically update itself to stable when its released ?
<marlun> If I want to know why vim is compiled without the clipboard function in jaunty what should I do? :)
<hil> admin0: it will
<BUGabundo> admin0: ues
<Vorbote> marlun: the version of vim included in the base install is as close to the real vi as it can be. If you want more extra functionality you can install a more featureful version afterwards (or install emacs :-)). Hint: Make yourself familiar with the alternatives system.
<BUGabundo> marlun: install the full vim suite! ubuntu comes with vim minimal
<wilderigel> install vim is the first wath i do under ubuntu :)
<d3xter_> hey guys
<nandemonai> Are upgrades from 8.10 still blocked?
<d3xter_> does a standard usb-image exist?
<nandemonai> Yo d3xter_, not too sure on that myself.
<d3xter_> i've found an remix usb-image or and a mid-image, but not a standard one :-S
<d3xter_> -or
<nandemonai> Mmm all I'm seeing is mid.
<Leon_Nardella> d3xter_: Do you know unetbootin?
<d3xter_> Leon_Nardella: never worked with it
<Leon_Nardella> d3xter_: It does the job pretty well.
<d3xter_> ok, i'll try it
<Leon_Nardella> :)
<Jenova_skill> Hi guys.... Using Kubuntu 9.04.... theres no icon for package manager is there ne way i can start that .
<PolitikerNEU> Jenova_skill: hmm ... true, but you can start synaptic if you have installed it
<BUGabundo> nandemonai: no, its fixed now
<BUGabundo> d3xter_: no, not for Desktop. just use usb-creator to make one, based on the iso
<BUGabundo> Leon_Nardella: lots of users have complained about unetbootin with jaunty... it did not fixed the boot devices
<BUGabundo> jonathaN: type synaptic ?
<nandemonai> Ah thanks BUGabundo ;)
<nandemonai> I'm considering giving the upgrade a go.
<BUGabundo> nandemonai: please read the release notes, and backup your important files, before you do
<joshjtl> anyone know of a simple sound recorder app for kde?
<nandemonai> Oh yeah obviously.
<nandemonai> Worst case I'll be looking at a fresh install, just curious how well an upgrade will go.
<nandemonai> I'm on a pretty fresh 8.10 install.
<nandemonai> Just don't really want to have to redo all the confs yet again ;)
<nandemonai> Actually one question.. I have my isp mirror setup for updates, I'm assuming a update-manager -d will continue to use this mirror?
<BUGabundo> nandemonai: UM now tends to seek more mirrors
<BUGabundo> I'm not sure what it uses
<joshjtl> how do i find out where my mic is? i need to set it up with kwave
<wirechief> joshjtl: have you tried alsaconf ?
<joshjtl> wirechief: no... just "alsaconf" without anything else
<joshjtl> ?
<wirechief> alsamixer should do the trick
<wirechief> joshjtl: for more info just check out the manual use : man alsaconf
<joshjtl> wirechief: alsaconf isnt installed
<nandemonai> BUGabundo: Any idea then if the old, replace sources.list then apt-get dist-upgrade still works then?
<wirechief> joshjtl: i forgot, its no longer used. but you can use the alsamixer for setting things up
<BUGabundo> nandemonai: it does. BUT don't do it!
<BUGabundo> its a bad idea for upgrades
<BUGabundo> UM does much more then that
<nandemonai> Ah okies, I'd heard chatter about that.
<joshjtl> wirechief: yeah i tried setting all capture devices to high level but kwave still isnt recording any sound
<nandemonai> Maybe I'll just bite the bullet and do a clean install. I don't want UM to chew up my bandwidth (isp mirror is unmetered).
<nandemonai> That's a job for tomorrow then. Night all.
<wirechief> joshjtl: have you tried getting help for sound in #alsa ?
<joshjtl> wirechief: no
<wirechief> joshjtl: i can meet you over there, they have lots of tools for sound issues
<joshjtl> k will try
<kane77> anyone else has intel graphics card and having very low performace on jaunty?
<Leon_Nardella> kane77: How are you measuring performance?
<kane77> Leon_Nardella, well, glxgears and feel from xmoto.. :)
<thiebaude> kane77: i have the 81815 card
<Leon_Nardella> kane77: Well.. I have a 915GM and it's always been terrible on Ubuntu (Used to play a few games well on the lowest settings on Windows XP)
<kane77> for me the glxgears gives me about 200FPS, and xmoto (or any other game) is unplayable
<Leon_Nardella> kane77: And I'm sure people will tell you glxgears is anything but a reliable benchmark. :)
<kane77> Leon_Nardella, yeah, but xmoto only gives 2FPS (and that is very simple 2d game)
<Leon_Nardella> kane77: Hmm.. Yeah, you probably has some serious problem there.. 2D is generally pretty good and I average 800fps with glxgears on this laptop ( 400fps on the Acer netbook )
<Leon_Nardella> kane77: Have you been messing around with xorg.conf?
<kane77> nope, it is clean install
<Leon_Nardella> kane77: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta#Known%20issues Take a look at it.
<Laruft> Leon 800fps is that maximised window? what res?
<Laruft> i'm getting 612fps 1900x1200 window maximised
<scream> !wiimedia-stewards
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scream> sorry
<scream> ignore that
<thechef> Is there a step by step howto to get KMS to work? I installed a 2.6.29-kernel with KMS support for the intel driver, but all I get now at startup is a black screen. Is it necessary to update more than just the kernel?
<vishalrao> Hello, I would like to make changes to http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/plasma/applets/tasks/abstracttaskitem.cpp
<vishalrao> Any links to how to go about it? What source packages to download and how to rebuild and reinstall oafter changing?
<vishalrao> For kubuntu amd64
<vishalrao> I have "sources" selected in KPackageKit repos list
<doleyb> vishalrao: apt-get source kdebase
<vishalrao> doleyb: okay, trying it now...
<seven> hi guys, i'm using jaunty, Have 4 gigs or ram but only 3 are being reported, I don't have any memory issues at all, but I think it would be nice to get access to the other 1 gig right?
<BUGabundo> seven: 32bits!
<BUGabundo> to use the all 4GiBs you need either 64 bits or PAE support in the kernel, that AFAIK only comes on the server kernel
<seven> sigh :( always thought linux could use 4 gig in 32 bit mode too
<vishalrao> doleyb: ouch, im downloading kdebase-workspace first (50mb) will take 20 min on my net connection :)
<doleyb> vishalrao: You might like to practice first with a smaller package, if you don't know how to recompile source debs yet.
<seven> BUGabundo, looking at my current system monitor : 642MB used of 2.91GB
<seven> I suppose i shouldn't bother then to upgrade to 64 pretty soon ?
<vishalrao> good idea
<BUGabundo> seven: you can't "upgrade" archs
<vishalrao> doleyb: any example of a small package (kde)
<vishalrao> ?
<BUGabundo> you need to reinstall
<seven> BUGabundo, yeah I know, but I was talking about starting clean again from 64 bit, since this install is only 2 days old
<tpfennig> hi all
<tpfennig> removing xorg.conf helped solving my xorg crash problems
<BUGabundo> tpfennig: nice
<joshjtl> hey folks, how can i find fastest kubuntu iso download mirror? torrent is being way slow
<tpfennig> joshjtl: have you set up your router?
<tpfennig> for torrents
<joshjtl> tpfennig: yeah
<BUGabundo> joshjtl: for what iso? daily?
<BUGabundo> only main has dailis
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: no going back to intrepid
<BUGabundo> joshjtl: no
<joshjtl> BUGabundo: no? :)
<BUGabundo> or was that "no, going back...... " ?
<BUGabundo> did you left out a comma ?
<joshjtl> yes i left out the comma
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> just find a mirror close to you
<BUGabundo> where are you from?
<joshjtl> I'm in DC
<BUGabundo> http://mirrors.gigenet.com/ubuntu/intrepid/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso
<joshjtl> thanks BUGabundo how did you find it?
<BUGabundo> on ubuntu.com ?
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<joshjtl> no i mean how did you find out that it was close to me
<BUGabundo> you can see if you have another one closer to you
<BUGabundo> I didn't
<BUGabundo> I just picked one in US
<BUGabundo> from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<joshjtl> ah
<Unggnu> hi all
<BUGabundo> hey Unggnu
<Unggnu> Could anybody check if Vino works for him atm?
<Unggnu> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> Unggnu: sure
<BUGabundo> IP?
<Unggnu> BUGabundo: no, local :)
<Unggnu> I can't connect from my own pc and the lan
<Unggnu> It seems that vino isn't running
<dtchen> joshjtl: us.archive should work fine for you; what's wrong?
<dtchen> joshjtl: i'm in DC, and it tends to work just fine
<BUGabundo> Unggnu: $ sudo netstat -tuplan
<Unggnu> BUGabundo: It should be 5900 afaik but it isn't there
<BUGabundo> did you go to Vino and enabled it there?
<BUGabundo> $ vino-preferences
<Unggnu> it is enabled
<Unggnu> sure
<swearengen> I have three partitions -- windows, ubuntu1, and ubuntu2.  Both  Ubuntus were made by the installer at the time of the install. Ubuntu1 is intrepid upgraded to jaunty, broken.. ubuntu2 is a clean install of jaunty. How do I safely delete ubuntu1?
<joshjtl> dtchen: just trying to find a faster iso download site
<dtchen> joshjtl: choose any of the local universities
<dtchen> vt, umd, jhu should all be fast
<BUGabundo> swearengen: depends where your grub is
<swearengen> grub is on the first one i suppose
<joshjtl> thanks dtchen, btw do you use those local repos for everything? updates etc?
<swearengen> i realize im too noob to go around upgrading to jaunty but the resolution is so much better on my laptop, lol
<BUGabundo> swearengen: then you may need to install grub on ubuntu2 too
<swearengen> BUGabundo: Thank you for your help. How can I tell if grub is on ubuntu2? (Or where is it?)
<chris0111> good morning
<swearengen> I realize I can google. =P There's just a lot of outdated forum posts and whatnot
<Unggnu> Could someone please check if Vino doesn't work for him too?
<BUGabundo> Unggnu: who is him?
<BUGabundo> "mine" works
<bjsnider> anybody here using the nvidia 180 driver?
<BUGabundo> at least I can see it listening
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: me
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, do you feel like trying an updated mplayer/smplayer with it?
<Unggnu> BUGabundo: him is the tester :)
<BUGabundo> tcp6       0      0 :::XXXX                 :::*                    LISTEN      3701/vino-server
<Unggnu> BUGabundo: 3701?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: I'm using medibuntu repo for that
<BUGabundo> Unggnu: that's the PID... I removed the Port. its under XXXX
<Unggnu> BUGabundo: I have no vino running
<Unggnu> maybe I need a login. Do you know how to run it manually?
<BUGabundo> no
<dtchen> joshjtl: no, i use us.archive
<BUGabundo> I use to mirrors
<BUGabundo> main and a local one (darkstar)
<|Dreams|> anyone else having problems with jauntys download speeds mine speed is quarter than what it should be onb both laptop and pc
<dtchen> i have a local apt-cacher-ng, but that's mostly for testing (piuparts, generating isos)
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, mine is built to use vdpau for nvidia cards that support it. the medibuntu package isn't
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: what is that (vdpau) ?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, hardware accelerated playback of mpeg2/wmv3/vc1/h.264
<BUGabundo> nice
<BUGabundo> send it my way
<BUGabundo> PPA?
<bjsnider> you probably don't play movies much on that rig, so i wouldn't worry about it
<BluesKaj> |Dreams|, you might want to change your default server in adept to "main" , your UK server may be the bottleneck
<BUGabundo> I do play a lot h.264
<BUGabundo> from naruto
<|Dreams|> its not just that its my usenet download speeds i am more bothered about lol
<|Dreams|> inormally max out all the time but since i switched to jaunty i dont get anywhere near that
<|Dreams|> doing my head in
<swearengen> |Dreams|:  It is beta
<swearengen> the website probably didnt do these devs any service by encouraging us all to upgrade lol
<|Dreams|> yeah but i cant see it changing as none else is having these problems
<swearengen> usenet download speeds?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, https://launchpad.net/~brandonsnider/+archive/ppa
<|Dreams|> yeah
<|Dreams|> and torrents
 * BUGabundo ppa is slow...
<|Dreams|> i just seem to be getting 40% of my normal speed i do with windows and intrepid thats all
<|Dreams|> not to worry i willmake do for now maybe someone else with have these problems when the official version is released and not beta
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: can I trust you with my system?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, no
<BUGabundo> ahhh I though so
<BUGabundo> eheh
<|Dreams|> do i have to do something in particualr to enable vdpau?
<|Dreams|> or is it already enabled
<boby> help?
<bjsnider> |Dreams|, are you using the nvidia-180 driver?
<BUGabundo> boby: what's up?
<BUGabundo>  !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<|Dreams|> yeah
<BUGabundo>  !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<|Dreams|> the ubuntu one
<bjsnider> |Dreams|, it's available
<boby> 3-rd time: I have HP 6735b laptop and kubuntu 8.10 upgraded to 9.04 and problem is skype. Mic doesn't work but it works in audacity
<|Dreams|> i installed the nvidia .run file on my last system that worked pretty well
<bjsnider> |Dreams|, you do have to alter some things in mplayer and smplayer to make it use vdpau instead of xv
<|Dreams|> altho couldnt get the resolution i wanted it was giving me 1600 all the time and i have had any experience editing the xorg files so i just reinstalled and used ubuntus 180
<|Dreams|> oh right
<|Dreams|> just in the options?
<bjsnider> make it use vdpau instead of xv, blank out the screenshot directory
<boby> ?
<|Dreams|> ok
<YixilTesiphon> I'm having problems with a wireless card that supposedly works on previous versions
<YixilTesiphon> with some work
<archman> hello
<bjsnider> in advanced>options for mplayer add -vc ffmpeg12vdpau,ffh264vdpau,ffwmv3vdpau,ffvc1vdpau,
<YixilTesiphon> an Atheros 242x
<YixilTesiphon> but I can't use previous versions as they hate my graphics card
<YixilTesiphon> any suggestions?
<archman> Will 9.04 Final come with xfce 4.6 available in reps?
<bjsnider> YixilTesiphon, installed the linux-backports-modules package
<YixilTesiphon> bjsnider: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules?
<bjsnider> Yili don't know the exact name of the package
<TABASCO> Unfortunately Auslegung is gone now and I was away, so I give my question again:
<TABASCO> I tried to test the Jaunty Beta Netbook Remix. I followed the instructions as given in the wiki. I tried it with ImageWriter and I tried it with dd. I tried two different USB sticks. And I tried two different computers. But all I get is "Boot Error"
<mgedmin> hmm... so that python issue that breaks upgrades from intrepid is still not fixed?
<mgedmin> or is the /topic out of date?
<BUGabundo> mgedmin: it is
<BUGabundo> out dated
<YixilTesiphon> bjsnider: do I need to be connected to the internet to get that package?
<boby> hello anyone?
<YixilTesiphon> I don't have any hard connection available here, irc-ing from a windows machine
<bjsnider> YixilTesiphon, yes
<BUGabundo> boby: hi
<YixilTesiphon> ah
<boby> can you halp
<|Dreams|> think i am going to install the latest mplayer
<YixilTesiphon> thanks
<boby> help*
<|Dreams|> this isnt even giving me the option of advanced options
<BUGabundo> boby: stop asking for help, and let us know what YOU need
<hil> boby: at the mom noone is able to answer your question it seems. try again a bit later again
<boby> I asked already
<boby> about my mic
<|Dreams|> can you tell me what options to choose in vlc? if you know please
<TABASCO> So in short: I can not boot Jaunty Netbook Remix from USB stick
<BUGabundo> boby: the audio prob? lets see if dtchen can help
<boby> this is 3-rt time on this chat a have asked that
<BUGabundo> dtchen: ping
<BUGabundo> dtchen: RT boby:  I have HP 6735b laptop and kubuntu 8.10 upgraded to 9.04 and problem is skype. Mic doesn't work but it works in audacity
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: do I need to upgrade memcoder too?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, no
<BUGabundo> ok
<boby> see you later
<joshjtl> anyone know where kubuntu 8.10 cd md5sums are?
<BluesKaj> joshjtl , should be on the download site
<chris0101> http://whyamistilltyping.wordpress.com/2008/11/01/ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-md5-checksums/
<joshjtl> BluesKaj: yeah cant find them
<joshjtl> thanks chris0101
<chris0101> no prob. thx google ;)
<Lenin_Cat> is 3d supported on R600 ATI cards yet?
<Lenin_Cat> isi t?
<TABASCO> Okay, I checked the md5 sum and it is different - I try to download it again
<Happyness> I have a question, why does KpackageKit block some updates and some not in jaunty develope release 9.04? I was told in kubuntu channel to ask here.
<BUGabundo> Lenin_Cat: not sure!
<Happyness> *Jackalope
<urthmover> How do I upgrade to Jaunty entirely from the command line?
<BUGabundo> it is using the -ati driver?
<BUGabundo> TABASCO: where did  you get it?
<BUGabundo> releases.u.c?
<urthmover> sudo upgrade-manager -d  (obviously spawns the GUI upgrade)  How do I do it via SSH?
<TABASCO> BUGabundo: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/beta/
<BUGabundo> urthmover: update-release-upgrade -d
<urthmover> perfectum  thanks BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> TABASCO: did you get jauty or ibex?
 * urthmover scampers off to try it
<Happyness> anyone?
<BUGabundo> TABASCO: and was it kubuntu or ubutu?
<TABASCO> BUGabundo: Jaunty
<TABASCO> BUGabundo: Netbook Remix Interface
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<BUGabundo> better use rsync TABASCO
<BUGabundo> it will complete just what you are missing
<TABASCO> BUGabundo: Oh, I never used it
<Lenin_Cat> well according to the 9.04 tech page
<Lenin_Cat> The -ati driver has received numerous fixes and performance improvements. It now uses the EXA acceleration method by default. 2D acceleration support for the newest R6xx/R7xx family of cards is also available. 3D support is available up to R5xx cards for -ati. An updated -fglrx proprietary driver is available for R6xx/R7xx users who need 3D support.
<TABASCO> BUGabundo: How can I do that with an image from the net?
<Lenin_Cat> dose that mean fglrx supports it?
<Happyness> why does KpackageKit block some updates and some not in jaunty Jackalope release 9.04?
<urthmover> hmm update-release-upgrade: command not found
<crdlb> Lenin_Cat: it does
<urthmover> thought BUGabundo  ?
<Lenin_Cat> ok
<urthmover> thoughts
<Happyness> thanks for nothing
<Lenin_Cat> crdlb, so its safe for me to upgrade
<TABASCO> BUGabundo: The strange thing is that if I put it on the stick with ImageWriter or dd I have working files on the stick. So the image does not seem to be broken
<deany> nice to see dust is available in jaunty on installation :)
<PhilippeP> urthmover:  try update-manager -d
<TABASCO> And the image file I have is larger than it is described on the page I gave you.. that is really strange..
<BUGabundo> TABASCO: rsync -zhhP --stats rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/NETBOCK.iso /PATH/TO/ISO
<thiebaude> deany: i love dust:sand
<urthmover> ok but I think that spawns the gui update PhilippeP
<deany> cant wait to install jaunty, gonna wait till final tho..
<crdlb> Lenin_Cat: note that the released version of fglrx won't work, only the beta version in the repos
<PhilippeP> urthmover: right
<Lenin_Cat> but its in the repos crdlb?
<urthmover> PhilippeP: I would like to do this over SSH
<deany> lovin the indicator app too.. nice idea
<BUGabundo> PhilippeP: urthmover wants to do from cli
<PhilippeP> urthmover: ok I did miss that part :)
<BUGabundo> urthmover: did you use -d ?
<urthmover> right BUGabundo   :-)   so  the first command is not found  I'm sure I got the syntax incorrect  but I'm not finding much about it in google.
<crdlb> Lenin_Cat: yes, as xorg-driver-fglrx
<BUGabundo> urthmover: over ssh? do you have access to the remote machine? just in case it hangs?
<Lenin_Cat> ok
<urthmover> sudo: update-release-upgrade: command not found
<BUGabundo> $ do-release-upgrade -d
<urthmover> yeah I do have access to the remote machine BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> did I spell it wrong the 1st time?
<thiebaude> update-manager -d
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: NO... cli version
<thiebaude> type that in a terminal
<Lenin_Cat> crdlb, so how do I upgrade to 9.04
<BUGabundo> TABASCO: did it work??
<swearengen> just wait until it comes out
<swearengen> lol
<urthmover> ah success  thanks BUGabundo
<deany> ive installed the beta in a vbox with ext4 as the fs.  is it using extents by default?
<BUGabundo> nice
<urthmover> its running now  YAY!!!
<urthmover> :-)
<TABASCO> BUGabundo: No, not really
<TABASCO> I tried it in differen versions
<BUGabundo> urthmover: did you read the release notes? did you made a backup?
<TABASCO> Wait, I send a paste link
<BUGabundo> TABASCO: what didn't work? my tip?
<urthmover> no worries  its ok if I wipe this machine anyways  :-)
<crdlb> Lenin_Cat: see what thiebaude said :)
<Lenin_Cat> nvm I figured it out
<Lenin_Cat> thanks
<BUGabundo> any one having trouble re-codind x264 to x263 on avidemux? bjsnider any idea?
<calc> deany: most likely, you can see what options it was made with tune2fs
<urthmover> maaan  I LOVE my dark desktop in ubuntu  and gnome with some gnome-do  and docky   switching back and forth from my mac has never been so great
<TABASCO> BUGabundo: http://pastebin.com/d69f35845
<BUGabundo> my final video gets too speeded up
<TABASCO> BUGabundo: rsync does not do what it should
<BUGabundo> don't use beta
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, no. i wouldn't recode it though.
<urthmover> I'm close to dumping OSX altogether and just put ubuntu on that macbook
<BUGabundo> get a daily
<calc> deany: tune2fs -l /dev/sdX# for whatever partition you want to look at
<deany> isnt it an fstab option ?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: it worked fine up until 3 weeks
<deany> with noatime
<deany> etc.
<BUGabundo> TABASCO: Wrong URL
<BUGabundo> that's why it fails
<BUGabundo> TABASCO: you forgot /cdimage/ for rsync to work
<calc> deany: extents isn't afaik
<BUGabundo> that's just the HTTP Url
<calc> deany: for example my ext4 shows this:
<TABASCO> Ah...
<calc> Filesystem features:      has_journal ext_attr resize_inode dir_index filetype needs_recovery extent flex_bg sparse_super large_file huge_file uninit_bg dir_nlink extra_isize
<urthmover> compiz and the new 180.44 nvidia driver  .....  greatness
<TABASCO> BUGabundo: Well, the URL for the Image is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/beta/ubuntu-9.04-beta-netbook-remix-i386.img
 * calc gone back to work
<BUGabundo> TABASCO: use the daily!! and you need /cdimage/ in there to work
<deany> cool ok
<TABASCO> So I have to use rsync -zhhP --stats rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/beta/ubuntu-9.04-beta-netbook-remix-i386.img
<BUGabundo> let me get the correct url for you TABASCO
<TABASCO> BUGabundo: That would be great. I found this link in the article where they reported about needed testers for netbooks.
<BUGabundo> urthmover: you may need to enable the Fix Workarounds to not have QT and OpenOffice artifacts
<urthmover> ok BUGabundo have any docs on doing that?
<BUGabundo> TABASCO: //cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/ubuntu-netbook-remix/daily-live/current/jaunty-netbook-remix-i386.img
<BUGabundo> urthmover: its in the bug
<gaelfx> how's beta going for everyone?
<BUGabundo> bug 269904 urthmover
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269904 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "Screen refresh problems with nvidia on intrepid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269904
<thiebaude> gaelfx: pretty good
<TABASCO> BUGabundo: But I downloaded the beta, so I assume I have to load the full image again, right?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> you can rsync it to daily
<BUGabundo> that's what I do to all my images
<BUGabundo> cd, dvds, etc
<TABASCO> Cool
<thiebaude> i can only use 2.6.24-24-generic kernel
<urthmover> BUGabundo: I'm a little new here which URL is "the bug" stuff you are referring to and I'll just search for Fix Workarounds there to clean out the qt and openoffice stuff
<TABASCO> BUGabundo: THAT is REALLY cool...
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: http://paste.ubuntu.com/145017/
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: once I enabled it, gmplayer failed with that
<BUGabundo> 64bits system
<BUGabundo> with preaviuos medibuntu installed
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, once you enabled what?
<BUGabundo> urthmover: on ccsm -> Utilities -> Fix something
<BUGabundo> its one of the last comments of the bug
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: once I selected pavud
<BUGabundo> bbl... lanche! back in 10
<gaelfx> I'm having a rather strange problem with my internet connection on 9.04, I can't connect to Skype and I constantly get connection interrupted errors when trying to view any webpages that are not on my local network. I'm using a wireless connection, but I tested with a wired connection as well and had the same problems. Loading pages like uTorrent WebUI and the VLC Web interface work perfectly fine, so I don't think there is an issue with the drivers fo
<tgpraveen> hi pl was just checking otu the screenshots and screencasts of gnome shell. i didnt like it
<tgpraveen> it seems to be a step backward. apllications are not grouped by category anymore. and
<tgpraveen> as someone who doesnt use workspaces too much right now. i think the shell basically is a big annoyance
<tgpraveen> what do u ppl think?
<gaelfx> tgpraveen: are you talking about bash? I didn't notice terminal looking any different than always...
<DreadKnight> foxbuntu: around?
<tgpraveen> gaelfx: no. the new gnome-shell which they are planning for gnome 3
<DreadKnight> new stuff in the works for gnome seems so much awesome than kde4 to me..
<gaelfx> tgpraveen: does Jaunty use that?
<tgpraveen> http://digg.com/linux_unix/GNOME_3_0_To_Get_GNOME_Shell_Zeitgeist
<tgpraveen> gaelfx: no.
<tgpraveen> but i wnated to discuss in this grp as i hang out here.
<tgpraveen> and anyways #ubuntu is wrong for it.
<tgpraveen> karmic+1 will use this mostly]
<BUGabundo> back
<thiebaude> hi
<gaelfx> which version of VLC is currently in the repos?
<tgpraveen> .9.9 i think
<BUGabundo> 0.9.8a-1ubuntu4
<xbisont> hi, after selecting Jaunty at the grub list, it gave me an Error 15: File not found, does any one now how to fix this?
 * mgedmin is bravely trying to upgrade to jaunty while watching a screencast and reading a blog post at the same time
<xbisont> BTW is a fresh install of Jauty
<grodius> Hello there friends. I am running juanty on a macbook. it has an intel integrated graphics card and I cant get compiz working, but I've had it working before on Jaunty(im on a new install). I think i just need to change something in my xorg(thats what i did before), but I'm not sure what.
<BUGabundo> grodius: what intel model is it?
<BUGabundo> some adding DRI FALSE option works
<BUGabundo> others it doesn't
<thiebaude> grodius: which intel model
<BUGabundo> xbisont: did you use unetbooy to install it?
<grodius>  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<thiebaude> ok
<BUGabundo> grodius: check LP for that card
<BUGabundo> is should have more instrutions
<grodius> LP?
<grodius> sorry, i'm a noob
<BUGabundo>  !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<BUGabundo>  !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<xbisont> BUGabundo: I don't know, just booted with Jaunty Desktop CD and selected install
<BUGabundo> xbisont: ok
<BUGabundo> then it wasnt
<xbisont> BUGabundo: should I use unetboot?
<TABASCO> BUGabundo: It seems as if rsync loads the whole image new
<TABASCO> BUGabundo: there are 12h download time left
<BUGabundo> xbisont: no
<BUGabundo> TABASCO: maybe you really add the wrong image?
<BUGabundo> or it's the file name.... oh that's it
<BUGabundo> its another file, and some how its failing to reuse it
<TABASCO> Well, the name is different of course
<TABASCO> jaunty-netbook-remix-i386.img is the new image and ubuntu-9.04-beta-netbook-remix-i386.img is the existing one
<Lenin_Cat> how do I compile my kernel to be custom for my computer
<TABASCO> BUGabundo: So what do I do?
<BUGabundo> just let it finish now
<BUGabundo> not much you can do
<TABASCO> Okay :)
<BUGabundo> other then stop and wget the daily
<TABASCO> It's a little slow now
<TABASCO> Okay
<TABASCO> That's what I thought about before..
<bluefoxicy> is anyone else having issues with ubuntu hanging sometimes?
<cwillu> bluefoxicy, ext4?
<bluefoxicy> like, windows stop updating, stuff stops  running
<bluefoxicy> cwillu:  it was worse with ext3, so I switched to ext4
<bluefoxicy> actually the system was cranking the disk CONSTANTLY and nothing was working with ext3 o.o
<cwillu> you mean temporary hangs or actually locking up?
<bluefoxicy> temporary hangs
<bluefoxicy> like every window freezes, then 5 minutes later comes back
<bluefoxicy> down to maybe you switch desktops and the thing freezes for 2-3 seconds
<bluefoxicy> but, disk activity stops too
<bluefoxicy> It's weird
<bluefoxicy> because if I push numlock, the system wakes the fuck up and starts working again.
<BUGabundo> bluefoxicy: memory leak from one app?
<bluefoxicy> I have yet to figure out why
<bluefoxicy> BUGabundo:  no, not a memory leak from any app
<bluefoxicy> everything goes into D state,waiting on kernel
<xbisont> well, let's see if when it finished downloading & installing updates, the "Error 15" is gone. I'll tell you later if it worked or not.
<willmore> Okay, third try.  Hello, all.
<jemark> hello
<willmore> I've got a system that I just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04.  On the first reboot, it halts with "Bug: Int 14"
<willmore> And then a register dump.
<willmore> Is this a known issue?
<thompa> I can't burn audio disks in both k3b and brasero. Could this be cause music files on other partition?
<willmore> Or did I just get *lucky*.
<thompa> that would tell me permissions or fstab
<willmore> I guess there's a lot of issues with jaunty, the.  Maybe I should just rollback to 8.10.
<thompa> willmore: did upgrade?
<acicula> willmore: willmore https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/312554 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312554 in linux "Regression: bug: int 14 cr2... booting 2.6.28 in jaunty fails on ASUS P5q and maybe others" [Undecided,Fix released]
<willmore> thompa, yes, I had an 8.10 system and I did an upgrade to 9.04.
<willmore> That may be it.  Let me go check.
<thompa> my sony vaio works great on new install
<thompa> but intel graphics are broke for i945
<thompa> i have switch for nvidia but fan is a little too high for some reason
<willmore> Yeah, that looks lime me.
<thompa> on AMD box i did upgrade and have some permisson and mounting issues
<thompa> willmore: try new creating a new user
<thompa> helped here anyway
<willmore> thompa, you're responding to the wrong person. :)  I can't even get the kernel to start. :)
<thompa> willmore: sorry, so whats the error
<willmore> acicula hit it on the head.
<willmore> It's a halt on first boot of the new kernel.
<acicula> willmore: actually google did, but ok ;)
<willmore> Bug: int 14 cr2 bla bla.
<willmore> acicula, funny that searching *at launchpad* didn't find it.
<willmore> :(
<willmore> Hmm, odd, in that bug report, they show that a fix was committed over a month ago.
<thompa> well anyway can anyone burn audio disks from mp3s?
<willmore> acicula, Well, the suggested workaround in the bug report works for me.  I would have sweared I tried that last night, but it was late, so maybe I didn't....
<willmore> Thanks!
<acicula> willmore: your welcome
<DarthFrog> cwillu: I can't email you those kernel packages I compiled.  GMail barfs if the attachment is over 3 MB and the kernel deb is 6 MB.
<BUGabundo> DarthFrog: LOL... time to use DCC or dropbox?
<DarthFrog> Dropbox?
<coz_> hey guys.. just noticed that with screensaver disabled and power settings set to none the monitor still sleeps after about 15 minutes .. any workaround?
<BUGabundo> DarthFrog: AFAIK gmail limit is 20MiBs
<coz_> dropbox really isnt avaiable for jaunty yet
<DarthFrog> BUGabundo: Then perhaps the limitation is on his end.
<coz_> all the work arounds for dropbox dont work well for everyone
<DarthFrog> !help dropbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help dropbox
<DarthFrog> !dropbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dropbox
<cwillu> DarthFrog, heh, np
<BUGabundo> DarthFrog: see PVT
<BUGabundo> its Offtopic
<DarthFrog> cwillu: Do you still want them?  I could set up ftp.
<cwillu> not a huge deal
<DarthFrog> OK
<iAreBaboon> hi, is Jacky Jackalope an LTS ?
<BUGabundo> iAreBaboon: no
<crdlb> no, and neither is Jaunty :)
<BUGabundo> the next one will be 10.10
<crdlb> ? I thought it was 10.04
<iAreBaboon> I thought each 4 years a x.04 version comes out that's LTS ?
<BUGabundo> crdlb: is it?
<iAreBaboon> !9.04
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<iAreBaboon> !10.04
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 10.04
<BUGabundo> iAreBaboon: last one was Hardy 8.04
<iAreBaboon> BUGabundo: yes I'm using that, what's the next
<iAreBaboon> oh
<kady> iAreBaboon: Each 2 years
<crdlb> BUGabundo: they've definitely said that, but it may have been changed ...
<iAreBaboon> thanks all
<kady> It's only been one year since hardy
<kady> So Lucious Lemmas will be LTS
<iAreBaboon> one more question please, can 8.04 be upgraded to 9.04 ?
<iAreBaboon> or are they too far off
<crdlb> not without going through 8.10
<iAreBaboon> I mean once 9.04 is released
<kady> iAreBaboon: yes but you must make a stop at Ibex Farms first
<iAreBaboon> kady: where's that
<kady> iAreBaboon: 8.1
<kady> 8.10
<iAreBaboon> !Ibex
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<iAreBaboon> are you kidding me ?  8.10 is called Ibex Farms ?   what happened to the animal names
<coz_> iAreBaboon, next April is the LTS release
<iAreBaboon> lol
<Ienorand> iAreBaboon: I e you must first go to ibex, then to jaunty
<coz_> iAreBaboon,  no its calle intrepid Ibex
<iAreBaboon> ah
<coz_> iAreBaboon,  you can look at Shuttleworth's blog about releases here  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/146
<mgedmin> LP is short for launchpad.net, the website where Ubuntu bug reports are collected (among other things)
 * mgedmin blinks
<mgedmin> oops, was looking into the middle of the scrollback buffer
<mgedmin> and got the impression nobody was answering the question
<iAreBaboon> coz_: thanks I'm looking at it now, it's not that detailed though, any idea when Janty will be released ?  ie the Beta is finished
<xbisont> mmm I guess when at boot time it says Error 15: File not found, it really means there's no file, even dist-upgrade couldn't install updates in the chrooted partition
<coz_> iAreBaboon,  if you scroll down you will see the release cycle planned
<coz_> iAreBaboon,  the releases are number , for example  8.10 meaning 200(8) in October
<coz_> iAreBaboon,  9.04 = 200(9) in April
<iAreBaboon> coz_: oh I didn't know that.  nice :)
<xbisont> I'll better wait and see if when it is released, it works in my PC ...usually I must wait 2 months after each release to get it work in my PC
<kady> iAreBaboon: pretty much always released on the third Thursday
<Tumie> i can't get some updates,, he can't find the packages..
<Tumie> it is the first time i updated, since i installed jaunty 2 days ago..
<BUGabundo1> Tumie: bug 332945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332945 in update-notifier "[Jaunty] Update Notifier icon would provide useful status information" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332945
<andresmh> since switching to jaunty my Gnome-Do is coming behind the current open windows and a lot of times it doesn't even catch the key shortcut. Any ideas why?
<Tumie> BUGabundo1: ty
<picklesworth> anyone else bumping into issues with the gnome keyring lately?
<picklesworth> (hm, gnome-keyring-daemon isn't even running!)
<BUGabundo1> picklesworth: yep
<picklesworth> good, good :)
<marshall> I installed ndisgtk and uninstalled it, now ubuntu doesnt load my wireless drivers. I have to reenable Atheros drivers in the restricted driver manager every time i boot, and even then it doesnt recognicze any wireless networks
 * mgedmin just got a new-style irc notification bubble from xchat
<mgedmin> slickest upgrade yet
 * mgedmin wonders if he now jinxed it, with 2 minutes of estimated work still remaining
<Frijolie> I cannot run mmex, it won't launch
<Frijolie> i've checked all dependencies and they're all met
<coz_> Frijolie,  when you run this from a terminal . what is the readout?
<Frijolie> it was working on Intrepid but since the upgrade it won't launch
<Frijolie> coz_, hang on, I'll post it
<Frijolie> coz_, http://pastebin.com/m76bd228b
<coz_> mmm
<Frijolie> wait, I just thought of something else to try
<coz_> Frijolie,  let me install this  hold on
<Frijolie> I haven't tried loading it without compiz running
<Frijolie> same result, :(
<coz_> Frijolie,  did you use the deb package
<coz_> to install this?
<Frijolie> yes, the more up-to-date version v4.0.2
<melik> coz_, can someone do sudo vi /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<melik> and tell me what they see
<coz_> Frijolie,  you mean 0.9.4.2
<khunt> my other ubuntu install is booting into maintenance shell and asking for root password but it is not accepting my root password
<Frijolie> coz_, yea, sorry
<Frijolie> coz_, I was doing it from memory
<coz_> ok
<j5098> i just upgraded to jaunty and now all my desktop effects are really slow
<BUGabundo1> melik: I see my swap UUID
<deany> j5098, fglrx driver is broken or something i believe
<Frijolie> coz_, is it working for you?
<deany> j5098, or doesnt get upgraded.. read the ubuntu site
<deany> tells you known issues
<coz_> Frijolie,  I installed it and it is working yes  even with compiz running
<melik> BUGabundo1,
<melik> i have the same
<melik> but when i used to boot up
<melik> i got some weird kinit error
<khunt> does anyone know why maintenance shell wont accept my root password
<j5098> deany: just search for fglrx?
<Frijolie> coz_, ok, so then it's something I've done or am missing
<melik> so i added a # in front of it
<melik> and i dont get it anymore
<melik> do you get a kinit error at bootup
<coz_> Frijolie,  looking for a conf file hold on
<coz_> Frijolie,  i am not finding a conf file ,. maybe if you reinstall from the deb
<Frijolie> coz_, well when i originally installed it from deb it complained about not having that wxwidgets and then said that I had broken dependencies
<Frijolie> I purged everything
<Frijolie> installed wxwidgets and reinstalled via .deb
<Frijolie> hmm, I guess I'll try again
<coz_> ok
<funkyHat> Anyone else with more than one soundcard noticed that gnome sound settings forgets which device you want the volume buttons to control?
<BUGabundo1> khunt: by default root on recovery has no password
<Frijolie> whoa! that worked..it's running but it's in another language!
<khunt> if i press enter it just asks again
<deany> j5098,  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta#Known%20issues
<Frijolie> how do you check your default locale in Jaunty?
<BUGabundo1> dtchen & maco: is there any way I can redirect one app sound to speakers and all other to ear phones?
<maco> BUGabundo1: pavucontrol
<Ienorand> the manual page for "echo" speaks of --help as a valid argument, but when i try it it just echoes it... is there something I'm missing here or is this manaul wrong?
<BUGabundo1> maco I have it. but I think my speakers get turned off once I plug ear phones
<maco> BUGabundo1: the little down arrow to the right of the stream lets you choose which output it comesout of
<deany> j5098, dont know of thats anything to do with your problem..
<BUGabundo1> maco let me try
<maco> oh hrm...might only work for usb headphones...
<BUGabundo1> maco: nop! still comes to headphones
<BUGabundo1> ahh usb is another sound card!
<BUGabundo1> I guess that would work for any one with 2 cards! but I just have one! the laptop one! hearphones replace speakers!
<BUGabundo1> thanks maco
<Frijolie> are there any reports of ext4 not working in Jaunty? I had a kernel panic when using it and as soon as I reverted back to ext3 it was fine
<maco> BUGabundo1: right, usb headphones count as a separate device...
<BUGabundo1> Frijolie: talk to cwillu! he is our resident expert on that eheh
<j5098> deany: cool, thanks i found another site with same info. i'll give it a try
<Frijolie> BUGabundo1, he's had similar problems?
<maco> dtchen *may* know a way to trick it into treating the headphones and speakers separately on one card, but i dont think 2 streams treated separately is usually something the hardware can do
<BUGabundo1> no... he is debuging those prob
<deany> Frijolie, worked in my vbox
<BUGabundo1> thanks maco. if you talk to them, and remember to ask, I appreciate
<mgedmin> weirdness: after first boot my first login failed -- I was kicked out back to gdm
<cwillu> Frijolie, don't know of anything that should cause a kernel panic.  Did you just switch to ext4 and it immediately broke?
<mgedmin> second login worked fine
<Halow> BUGabundo1: What're you trying to do with the USB headphones, exactly?
<Frijolie> it worked after the first reboot (after installation), however soon as I updated the kernel and rebooted again "ALERT ALERT"
<cwillu> Frijolie, which kernel version?
<BUGabundo1> Halow: not usb
<Frijolie> I didn't pay much attention
<Frijolie> the latest
<BUGabundo1> Halow: just regular jack hear phones
<cwillu> Frijolie, latest as of when?
<BUGabundo1> Frijolie: $ uname -a
<BUGabundo1> cwillu: ehehe
<cwillu> BUGabundo1, not enough info from uname :p
<maco> BUGabundo1: its not supported in pulseaudio
<BUGabundo1> oh
<BUGabundo1> maco: thanks!
<Halow> BUGabundo1: Oh... gotcha. :)
<Frijolie> ive got kernel 2.6.28-11
<Frijolie> latest as of about 6 hours ago
<dtchen> BUGabundo1: clarification: it's not *currently* supported in PA
<maco> BUGabundo1: i think he's typing a longer explanation. he wasnt looking at his irc screen
<BUGabundo1> Frijolie: for your mirror!
<cwillu> Frijolie, dpkg-query -s linux-image
<dtchen> BUGabundo1: you can do it using raw ALSA-lib conffiles
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: so it was in the past, not now, maybe some day?
<dtchen> BUGabundo1: you would set up separate virtual devices with ttables
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: how would I do that?
<dtchen> BUGabundo1: there are examples in gnubien's asoundconf archive
<Frijolie> cwillu, Package `linux-image' is not installed and no info is available.
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: link/path ?
<dtchen> BUGabundo1: i believe it's on the radar for 0.9.15+
<BUGabundo1> ok nice
<dtchen> BUGabundo1: use google; the url changed
<cwillu> Frijolie, dpkg-query -s linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic, actually
<BUGabundo1> ehheh will do
<Frijolie> "latest for your mirror", well then it wouldn't be a "mirror" if it weren't mirroring, right?
<dtchen> BUGabundo1: i've given you the important query terms
<maco> Frijolie: sometimes it takes a while to propogate to all mirrors
<BUGabundo1> Frijolie: some mirrors just rsync every 24h
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<Frijolie> Package `linux-image-2.6.28.11-generic' is not installed and no info is available
<maco> aren't there a few mirrors in asia that are more like every 3 days?
<dtchen> Frijolie: note the typo
<Frijolie> I didn't know that about the mirrors...I have chosen a custom mirror (one that's really really close to my house)
<dtchen> Frijolie: linux-image-2.6.28.11-generic != linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic
<cwillu> Frijolie, which kernel flavour are you running?
<BUGabundo1> maco some don't even work until manual intervention
<s0u][ight> how come sometimes alt+f2 gives another window than normally?
<cwillu> oh, heh
<Frijolie> ah...thanks dtchen
<maco> s0u][ight: what do you mean?
<Frijolie> the little things
 * cwillu huggles dtchen 
<s0u][ight> maco, the normal window that opens when hitting alt+f2 you know?
<dtchen> honestly, the best way is to `cat /proc/version_signature'
<s0u][ight> sometimes i get another one-quiet similar- but different
 * BUGabundo1 wonders if cwillu has big nails! he keeps poking and guggling users
<cwillu> aha, didn't know that, thanks
<maco> s0u][ight: in gnome or kde?
<s0u][ight> gnome
<Frijolie> cwillu, http://pastebin.com/m99f76d8
<BUGabundo1> maco is there and alt+f2 for KDE?
<cwillu>  /version, rather :p
<maco> BUGabundo1: of course :P krunner
<BUGabundo1> ahhh
<maco> BUGabundo1: gnome's is part of gnome-panel for reasons i still havent figured out
<s0u][ight> you want to see a screenshot?
<cwillu> Frijolie, fresh ext4 partition?
<maco> s0u][ight: yeah
<Frijolie> I did a "recovery mode" on the '/' partition and reinstalled grub on it thinking that would fix it
<Frijolie> cwillu, yes
<Frijolie> i reformatted and "upgraded" to ext4
<khunt> anyone? maintenance shell not accepting root password?
<Frijolie> erasing all previous partitions
<dennda> Hi, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/111205/ <-- Any idea why that is? Fresh intrepid install with all updates. Tried update-manager -d to get to jaunty
 * cwillu ignores the ignorant and pointless scare quotes around upgraded, as this is why we do pre-releases
<s0u][ight> maco, http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/2936/screenshotf.png
<cwillu> Frijolie, and it's a panic, not a freeze, right?
<maco> khamael: the recovery mode? it shouldnt need a password
<cwillu> Frijolie, any chance you can copy out the contents of the panic message?
<maco> khamael: unless you unlocked the root account
<Frijolie> I got two errors upon "loading grub"
<Frijolie> ACPI: aborted because bad gzip magic numbers
<maco> s0u][ight: i dont see anything different, aside from your theme...
<Halow> dennda: Python was broken, last I knew, so upgrading isn't working presently.
<Frijolie> and Kernel Panic - Not Syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<dennda> Ok switching to the main servers helped
<Cpudan80> Whats the release date for 9.04 ?
<maco> er wait...it should have an icon on the left, huh?
<dennda> Halow: see my last message
<BUGabundo1>  !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<BUGabundo1> Cpudan80: ^^^^^^^
<Frijolie> i wrote them down to hit this channel last night when I got it
<BUGabundo1> 23 of april
<cwillu> april 28th I believe
<s0u][ight> maco, that isn't the normal one i see i know for sure
<maco> (i have no alt+f2 at all since i'm using xmonad, so i'm going by memory)
<cwillu> nvm :p
<Halow> dennda: Ah. Gotcha. Some of the mirrors are a little behind. Sorry!
<maco> s0u][ight: what's it usually look like?
<BUGabundo1> cwillu: 23
<Cpudan80> thanks
<eseven73> Cpudan80, 23rd
<Cpudan80> yeah I got it thanks
<maco> s0u][ight: normally, it looks like this? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/flashmanual07.png
<dennda> #play 025
<s0u][ight> maco, yeah
<dennda> err, sorry, wrong channel
<cwillu> Frijolie, well, file a bug I guess.  I'm a little suspicious that you might be running into a hardware issue (i.e., I've been running ext4 for months relatively issue free, certainly no boot-time kernel panics)
<maco> though i dont recall "show list of known applications"....
<yofel> khunt: like BUGabundo already told you root has no passwd and can't be used, or do you have a problem with sudo?
<s0u][ight> you see, its a bit different, and this one i get is annoying
<maco> it's possible khunt unlocked root....
<BUGabundo1> khunt: the only reason to have a pass there, is because you or someone with access to the pc, entered one
<BUGabundo1> khunt: if you want, we can tell you how to remove it, with a livecd/usb
<khunt> yofel, i am not logged in I have disk errors it is asking for root password
<maco> Frijolie: are you trying to use a /boot thats on ext4?
<Frijolie> yeah, I dunno. After many frustrating hours of troubleshooting it, I reinstalled with the same settings but changed back to ext3 and here I am
<maco> khunt: did you unlock root at some point?
<khunt> no
<maco> khunt: it should not be asking for a password
 * BUGabundo1 remebers everyone that passwords are not secure! fisical access to the HW always beats passwords
<Frijolie> no, I only had three partitions /swap, /, and /home
<coz_> s0u][ight,  the run dialog is a smaller window with no menus  so the theme  is working  if you look closely
<Frijolie> both / and /home were ext4
<Frijolie> and they were in that order on the HDD
<khunt> it fails to boot with disk errors then falls back to a maintenance shell and asks for root password to perform maintenance
<BUGabundo1> khunt: did you try YOUR password?
<maco> Frijolie: and boot is part of / and AFAIK grub doesnt do ext4 yet, does it?
<khunt> yes
<s0u][ight> coz_, but i don't get this one all the time, while having this theme all the time ;)
<khunt> invalid login
<maco> khunt: try manually choosing recovery mode?
<BUGabundo1> khunt: boot from live cd, and run fsck ?
<coz_> s0u][ight,  oh?  do you have an example of when it looks different and with which dialogs?
<khunt> its a netbook
<maco> coz_: yeah he linked above
<coz_> let me scroll back
<khunt> i dont have a live usb and my cd drive is at work :-(
<BUGabundo1> khunt: liveUSB then?
<khunt> i will try the manual recovery though
<Frijolie> maco, I'm not sure. I was just gonna give ext4 a try
<BUGabundo1> ok khunt
<maco> coz_: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/flashmanual07.png
<maco> coz_: wrong link
<maco> coz_: http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/2936/screenshotf.png
<maco> that one
<s0u][ight> coz_, i only linked one, the one i'm having now, but at another time i get what maco links
<maco> 2 paste buffers = confusion
<khunt> ok
<khunt> booted into recovery running fsck
<topyli> maco: my grub boots file from ext4
<topyli> fine even
<coz_> s0u][ight,  yeah I am seeing your one link  there but there is no problem on that screenshot
<maco> topyli: oh ok then. i didnt know theyd added support for it already. figured itd be one of those grub2 things
<khunt> unattached unode 517221 connect to /lost+found?
<kady> Ok lets try reboot into Gnome
<s0u][ight> coz_, there is, this window behaves differently to the input i give, for instance autocompleting isn't there
<maco> coz_: look at the two links i gave. pyschocats is how it should look. imageshack is how it does
<coz_> maco,  the psychocats link is a metacity theme from the link above ?
<khunt> Thanks guys recovery mode worked!
<maco> coz_: note the lack of an icon on the left?
<maco> coz_: and the "show known applications" dropdown?
<coz_> ah
<s0u][ight> now you guys get what i mean
<coz_> maco,  s0u][ight  this could be theme related .. have you tested othere themes with this?  I assume you are using emerald as well
<linuxnewbe> Hi I've a security question about apache ubuntu justy and the service norton safe web
<linuxnewbe> someone can help?
<s0u][ight> coz_, i don't think it is theme related actually because the theme is working great and this is happening after i upgraded to jaunty
<coz_> s0u][ight,  mm  ok   I will test all of my themes both emerald and metacity to see if this pops up
<s0u][ight> would be lovely :D
<s0u][ight> coz_, from compiz-fusion and stuff right?
<linuxnewbe> I've a site redirect by dyndns
<coz_> s0u][ight,  yes... do you have a link for the emerald theme you are using in the screenshot?
<linuxnewbe> this site is based on apache 2... it's some time norton safe web tell me this site is unsecure
<mgedmin> ouch, rotated external screen is horribly horribly horribly slow in jaunty (intel 965gm)
<maco> s0u][ight: did it only start happening when you changed themes?
<s0u][ight> i thought it was from compiz-themes "slickness"
<linuxnewbe> I need to understand if this is true and how can I solve the problem
<coz_> s0u][ight,  ok let me search that
<s0u][ight> maco, i was using this theme before upgrading and worked like a charm
<maco> s0u][ight, coz_: this doesnt look like something a theme would cause. about 5 widgets are just plain *missing*
<coz_> maco,  well let me check this first to be sure :)
<maco> linuxnewbe: its a site *you* host?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<linuxnewbe> It's a test site (somethink like test environement that clients can se)
<BUGabundo1> calc: ping
<BUGabundo1> calc: any reason why you are reopening bug 347209 ?
<maco> linuxnewbe: but its your site, not a site you're trying to visit?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347209 in openoffice.org "OOo should use %F instead of %U for desktop files." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347209
<maco> linuxnewbe: are you sure its not firefox or google redirecting you to the StopBadware report saying that your site was jacked and is spreading malware at someone else's behest?
<coz_> s0u][ight,  is this the one   http://compiz-themes.org/content/show.php/SlicknesS+Emerald?content=73972
<linuxnewbe> it's my site,,, when I try to access it nortod block it
<coz_> s0u][ight,  if so it is not causing an issue here on jaunty
<linuxnewbe> safeweb.norton.com
<s0u][ight> coz_, yeah it is that theme
<maco> linuxnewbe: oh right norton...so norton says you're hosting malware. fun. i suggest asking Norton what they found on your site that makes them believe you are a perveyor of malware
<linuxnewbe> lookhere.dnsalias.org
<mgedmin> hey, what happened to all the keybindings?  alt+f2 doesn't open the run dialog, alt+f1 doesn't open the menu
<linuxnewbe> I want to know how can I remove my entry
<s0u][ight> :D i'm not the only one :D
<maco> mgedmin: sytem -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts...were they wiped out?
<linuxnewbe> or clean the situation
<mgedmin> checking now...
<maco> s0u][ight: he's saying they dont do anything at all
<linuxnewbe> someone know?
<maco> linuxnewbe: CALL NORTON
<maco> linuxnewbe: only they can tell you why they block your site
<crdlb> mgedmin: if you're using compiz, the gnomecompat plugin probably didn't get enabled
<mgedmin> nope, gnome-keybinding-preferences show they're set
<mgedmin> yep, compiz, checking that now
<coz_> s0u][ight,  right I am saying that that particular theme as well as the other themes are NOT creating the issue you seem to be having
<linuxnewbe> I heard about the possibility that apache spam malware and so on
<linuxnewbe> is this true?
<linuxnewbe> can I have and infected apache
<maco> linuxnewbe: apache's not a mailserver, so i dont think it can spam
<linuxnewbe> ok
<aaditya> hey peeps, i'm unable to set a systemwide wireless network config using NetworkManager. It says: "
<aaditya> "Adding connection failed: PolicyKit authorization could not be created."
<linuxnewbe> spam is not the right term... I use spam for deliver... what is the right term?
<mgedmin> crdlb: thanks, that fixed it!
<maco> linuxnewbe: but if you dont update your software (OS, apache, your wordpress install if you've got one, etc) of course someone can jack your server
<s0u][ight> coz_, i just wanted to share what i'm getting, going to install something else tomorrow anyway :D
<calc> BUGabundo1: its still a bug, i'm pretty sure i explained that to you already at least once
<linuxnewbe> I've seen my apache is not the last
<BUGabundo1> calc: I don't remember!
<linuxnewbe> but usint apt-get I don't receive any update request
<coz_> s0u][ight,  ok   sorry about this issue  I have not been able to recreat it here
<BUGabundo1> maybe set a recommends on fuse?
<calc> BUGabundo1: ok well it is a real bug
<maco> linuxnewbe: so you would want to dig throught the whole thing and remove everything the cracker put on there, clean up all the bad stuff they added that's doing driveby downloads or whatever, and update all the software
<aaditya> Anybody observed a difference in PolicyKit / NetworkManager in Jaunty?
<s0u][ight> coz_, no appologize is needed :D
<calc> BUGabundo1: but you just saw part of the issue by not having gvfs-fuse installed
<BUGabundo1> calc: actually a recommends on gvfs-fusa
<ActionParsnip> aaditya: i havent, i dont use it
<linuxnewbe> where I found the bad staff?
<s0u][ight> brb
<calc> BUGabundo1: since OOo has %U instead of %F in desktop files it showed up
<BUGabundo1> ok
<aaditya> ActionParsnip: is there a better networking alternate for machines connecting to only one wifi? I ain't quite impressed with NetworkManager..
<BUGabundo1> got it now
<calc> BUGabundo1: if it had %F it would not have attempted to open the file at all without fuse being installed
<ActionParsnip> aaditya: wifi-radar maybe. I always just edit the interfaces file personally so am not the best person to ask
<maco> there's also wicd...heard good things about that
<crdlb> he's gone, but I've found NM to be quite robust recently
<BUGabundo1> crdlb: I think the same! I just a miss a one-button easy way to share networks, like anyone does in Windows
<BUGabundo1> even Firestart won't work in my case... because NM prefers wired over any other network
<bjsnider> sharing is what a router is for
<Ienorand> crdlb: NO, only way for me to get networking in either Jaunty or intrepid is to disable the *mubleswearword* thing..
<BUGabundo1> bjsnider: not when you have a 3G dongle and want to share the network via wired or wifi
<Ienorand> I do not like N-M at the moment
<crdlb> Ienorand: probably crappy wifi drivers
<BUGabundo1> Ienorand: on KDE? 'cause gnome's one is pretty good
<crdlb> BUGabundo1: they make routers that take evdo cards
<Ienorand> BUGabundo1: gnome
<BUGabundo1> or like crdlb said
<BUGabundo1> crdlb: why get extra hw if I should be able to do it with my laptop?
<BUGabundo1> actually according to dtchen, if I poke aroung iptables it should work... but that's not a one click solution
<crdlb> laptops shouldn't be relied on for networking to other computers :)
<coz_> networking  ---one click solutions?
<crdlb> kind of defeats the purpose
<coz_> :)
<ActionParsnip> crdlb: they are ok if you want a small pc to slot out of the way
<BUGabundo1> crdlb: don't the OMPLC do mesh?
<crdlb> the OLPC is hardly a model of a successful idea ;P
<crdlb> but that's a very different environment anyway
<dennda> Halow: so /win 29
<dennda> err
<ubuntunewkid> i am using 9.04 on msft virtual pc
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewkid: what is your issue?
<ubuntunewkid> sound...no sound
<ubuntunewkid> my sound card is on-board
<ubuntunewkid> i dont know if that helps you
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewkid: have you installed the guest additions?
<BUGabundo1> ubuntunewkid: did you do what I asked you ?
<ubuntunewkid> no
<BUGabundo1> to report it on LP, and add the logs devs need?
<ActionParsnip> if the virtual pc has such  feature
<ubuntunewkid> should i install guest additions?
<ubuntunewkid> because i can
<bardyr> yes
<ubuntunewkid> ok
<ubuntunewkid> i am going to do that right now
<BUGabundo1> ok
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewkid: did you check the iso you downloaded to install ubuntu?
<ubuntunewkid> yes, i downloaded from the ubuntu home page
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewkid: did the md5sum match?
<ubuntunewkid> i am not sure
<ubuntunewkid> i just clicked on install virtual machine additions
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewkid: then you need to make sure dont you, if what you have downloaded isnt right then your install will be bad
<ubuntunewkid> is there anything else i am supposed to do?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewkid: you can also run the cd chacker on the first cd boot screen
<ubuntunewkid> yeah,
<ubuntunewkid> my download is clean.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewkid: once the cd and iso check out 100% then I'd look into this but yo MUST check the md5sum to make sure the file you have downloaded hasn't become garbaged in transmission
<ActionParsnip> http://arcanecode.com/2008/04/24/installing-ubuntu-804-under-microsoft-virtual-pc-2007/
<ubuntunewkid> i have seen that website before...didn't do much for me
<ubuntunewkid> is there something in the reg that i need to edit
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewkid: ubuntu doesnt have a registry like the windows OS
<night-phoenix> Hi :)
<ubuntunewkid> the text editor is the way they edit reg
<bardyr> ActionParsnip, gconf?
<ubuntunewkid> i had to edit the reg in ubuntu to install it
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewkid: you could try some bootoptions to see if that helps
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ubuntunewkid> ok
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewkid: do you get the login screen ok?
<ubuntunewkid> yes
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewkid: does this error happen to all users?
<ubuntunewkid> i am logged onto 9.04 right now...just no sound
<ActionParsnip> ahhh
<RichardWolfVI> "Upgrades from Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid are currently suspended due to a Python issue."
<ActionParsnip> sorry, mixing myself up
<RichardWolfVI> So I shouldn't?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewkid: does lspci   give any clues?
<ubuntunewkid> some users get no sound in ubuntu...but im not sure they are in beta 9.04
<ActionParsnip> RichardWolfVI: i'd say no
<BUGabundo1> ActionParsnip: don't loose that much time! prob kernel can't use the MSFT virtual PC emulated sound card
<RichardWolfVI> after I upgrade to Jaunty beta, I'll get the stable release automatically?
<BUGabundo1> getting and lshall and alsa.sh would collect enough data to debug this
<ActionParsnip> RichardWolfVI: yes as you will have jaunty repos already added
<BUGabundo1> RichardWolfVI: its fixed now!
<BUGabundo1> no one updated Topic
<RichardWolfVI> hehe, thanks
<ubuntunewkid> can anyone lead me to a support forum on the no sound in ubuntu on msft vpc prob?
<BUGabundo1> ubuntunewkid: I already told you 3 times......
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewkid: does lspci display a sound device?
<bardyr> ubuntunewkid, try virtualbox instead of ms vpc
<BUGabundo1> open a bug on launchpad using ubuntu-bug pulseaudio
<ubuntunewkid> i tried that, it wouldnt install on my pc
* dtchen changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (beta) discussion channel | Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED. | Upgrades from Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid are supported again. | Jaunty may break your system. Beta CDs are at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ | Kubuntu: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-beta | Join #ubuntu for non-9.04 support
<ubuntunewkid> the installation stopped prematurely...said my system wasnt modifies
<ubuntunewkid> modified, excuse me
<ubuntunewkid> i cant get virtual box to work
<BUGabundo1> thanks dtchen
<ubuntunewkid> so i stick with vpc
<BUGabundo1> I guess he didn't even tried to enable PAE on VBox! that makes it work!
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<ActionParsnip> his loss
<BUGabundo1> yeah
<RichardWolfVI> My, who's desperate enough to use VirtualPC
<RichardWolfVI> well thanks for the response
<YixilTesiphon> hi, I have gotten my atheros 242x card working to some extent but it is not recognizing any wireless networks
<ActionParsnip> YixilTesiphon: does   sudo iwlist scan     show APs/
<YixilTesiphon> no
<YixilTesiphon> "no scan results"
<YixilTesiphon> I'm in an apartment building in a college town, so there should be 10 or 20 networks showing up
<ActionParsnip> YixilTesiphon: is the killswitch set on so the device is active?
<YixilTesiphon> ActionParsnip: how would I check that?
<BUGabundo1> iwconfig
<YixilTesiphon> wlan0 shows a device, yes
<YixilTesiphon> with iwconfig
<ActionParsnip> YixilTesiphon: its the switch on the pysical laptop to turn the wifi off and on
<LiMaO> hey everyone, how do i make it so that the 'documents' folder do not get recreated all the time?
<YixilTesiphon> ActionParsnip: ah
<maco> LiMaO: take the XDG User Dirs stuff out of autostart
<YixilTesiphon> it is highlighted red but does not respond when I press it
<lamalex> anyone here using the indicator applet with pidgin, and working suspend resume?
<maco> lamalex: yeah
<LiMaO> maco: thanks a lot, let me have a look at it
<lamalex> maco: does it die when you resume?
<maco> lamalex: no
<lamalex> if i have pidgin running, suspend, resume, the indicator looks like it has no data providersrunning
<YixilTesiphon> oh, it can now see networks
<BUGabundo1> LiMaO: unselect it from startup
<YixilTesiphon> weird, but awesome
<YixilTesiphon> thanks all
<BUGabundo1> lamalex: I got it crashing a few times
<lamalex> BUGabundo1: same, but I can reporude it every time with suspend
<BUGabundo1> not me
<LiMaO> maco and BUGabundo1, i can't find it neither in autostart, service manager or session manager.. btw, using kde
<BUGabundo1> LiMaO: ahh my tip was for gnome
<LiMaO> BUGabundo: btw, are you brazilian?
<BUGabundo> LiMaO: PT
<grodius> hey can anyone help me out? im using an  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) chip and im trying to get compiz to work.
<LiMaO> BUGabundo: oh ok, i knew your nick was related to 'vagabundo' heh
<BUGabundo> grodius: you prob can't!
<BUGabundo> grodius: did you look in LP for your bug?
<maco> LiMaO: i dont know hwere kde puts the xdg stuff...
<maco> BUGabundo: why "you prob cant"? that chip has worked for compiz since edgy
<grodius> BUGabundo: yea, people have had it but no one has answered
<maco> er wait...no that might be the newer one from gutsy
<grodius> BUGabundo: but it isnt a bug really, I've fixed it before in my xorg.
<maco> anyway, im going to do homework now. nobody ping me.
<grodius> BUGabundo: you have to just add a couple of lines. i just need to find someone with the same chipset as me that has it working
<BUGabundo> maco grodius https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/304871/comments/120
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [High,Fix released]
<maco> BUGabundo: reading fail
<LiMaO> hey, just for reference: anyone looking to disable the xdg user dirs under kde, just edit /etc/xdg/user-dirs.conf and set the 'enabled' variable to 'false'
<LiMaO> another issue, anyone having problems installing sun-java* ?
<thiebaude> LiMaO: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<LiMaO> thiebaude: kubuntu-restricted-extras (the one which applies to me, under kde) is broken in jaunty
<LiMaO> thiebaude: the meta package doesn't install anything at all
<LiMaO> thiebaude: i was installing everything manually, but the sun-java packages are giving some problems.. the license cannot be shown and accepted, thus giving some errors
<thiebaude> ok
<thiebaude> LiMaO: sun java didn't show the ok button to press to accept the license
<EvilAIM> Hey, any of you guys seen this mirror testing script?
<EvilAIM> it downloads a file from all the mirrors to tell you which is the fastest.
<EvilAIM> the one it told me is the fastest is topping out my 15mbit...
<EvilAIM> I'm getting 2.5 MB/s bursts.
<EagleScreen> hello i use Kubuntu 9.04
<EvilAIM> Neato.
<EagleScreen> it hangs very often, it may be cuased by Xorg or by ext4
<EagleScreen> how could I check if ext4 is the problem?
<LiMaO> is there a way of downgrading from amarok 2 to 1.x?
<EvilAIM> Have you checked your system logs yet?
<EvilAIM> limao: get the source files and manually compile it, but remove amarok 2 first via apt-get remove
<EvilAIM> then auto clean
<LiMaO> doh, isn't it available in the repos? compiling something by hand isn't that recommended nowadays on such a system
<EvilAIM> try: apt-cache search amarok
<seiflotfy3> hi guys! Wil the new nvidia drivers be inserted into Jaunty
<EvilAIM> see if they still have the old one.
<seiflotfy3> sine the current ones in the repository heat up the GU
<thiebaude> LiMaO: no amarok 2 is in synaptic
<seiflotfy3> GPu
<BUGabundo> guud night everyone! cu tommorow
<LiMaO> seiflotfy3: i have no problems with the drivers in the repo.. tested on both a 8800gts alpha dog and a 6200le
<thiebaude> good nite BUGabundo
<EvilAIM> ya, I'm about to install this 9.04 64 bit with ext4
<EvilAIM> I have the nvidia, so we'll see how this works out for me:)
<thiebaude> how do i install ext4?
<EvilAIM> thiebaude: it's an option in the installer
<EvilAIM> I wouldn't recommend installing it dirty.
<EvilAIM> clean install is the best way
<thiebaude> EvilAIM: i upgraded from 8.10
<thiebaude> ok
<SwedeMike> I tried 9.04 on a machine with 9300 onboard, and manually installed nvidia 180.44 and used it on a 1080p display. as soon as I tried running 1080p h264 material with for instance mplayer, xorg went to 100% cpu and I had to kill -KILL Xorg because basically everything stopped working in X
<Extremssaeufer30> island monkeys and tommys
<Extremssaeufer30> are stupid
<EvilAIM> Ya, I'm going to try it all out.
<EvilAIM> should be interesting:)
<EvilAIM> This new Mirror testing script is amazing.
<EvilAIM> it downloads a small file from every mirror and tells me which is the fastest.  The one it showed me is topping out my 15mbit.
<Extremssaeufer30> You've been kicked out of #opensolaris by e^ipi (e^ipi)
<EvilAIM> If anyone wants to check which mirror is fastest, I have a test script to assist.
<EvilAIM> http://www.pastebin.ca/1383080
<EvilAIM> it has instructions and is very very low resource.
<sdf2> hi
<sdf2> does pulseaudio installed into ubuntu 9.04?
<EvilAIM> I'm pretty sure it will
<sdf2> TT
<EvilAIM> ok
<EvilAIM> wish me luck, I'm installing the os now
<sdf2> good luck
<sdf2> lets hope we will never see pulseaudio again...
<EvilAIM> :)
<sdf2> let people choose, if they want or not :p
<Twigathy> most of the time pulse is fine, but sometimes it does Really Weird Stuff :(
<sdf2> i can't make teamspeak work good with pulse :(
<EvilAIM> Well, it isn't really a '
<EvilAIM> er
<EvilAIM> not really a choice thing.  you use what works.
<philsf> sdf2: PA will most likely stay, and people can choose
<sdf2> its hard to get rid of pa....
<philsf> sdf2: sudo aptitude remove pulseaudio <- not hard
<EvilAIM> ok, lets see how this works.
<EvilAIM> bbs (hopefully)
<sdf2> i will definitely try it...
<LiMaO> an issue i was having on the alphas is that it was impossible to get 5.1 sound working correctly... still have to test it on the beta
<j5098> so i'm trying to get my frame rate for desktop effects to not suck in jaunty
<j5098> i have an intel chipset, anyone have luck with this?
<mnemo> j5098: EXA currently has gigantic perf regression
<mnemo> j5098: switching to UXA mode will make it go fast again like intrepid or better but UXA is unstable on some chipsets
<mnemo> j5098: what chipset do you have?
<j5098> mnemo, 945g? i think
<j5098> mnemo, i tried adding the uxa thing in my device section of xorg, but then i couldn't even get to the login window
<mnemo> ah, then you're stuck between a rock and a hard place
<mnemo> but for 945 there actually another perf regression which is being fixed
<mnemo> if you have an error in xorg.log that says "tiling" isnt being activated
<mnemo> that error will likely get fixed before release
<mnemo> but the status is still unknown for the general EXA perf problem
<bjsnider> maybe he just screwed up the syntax and that's why uxa didn't take
<mnemo> yea or that
<mnemo> j5098: if your xorg.log contains:
<mnemo> (EE) intel(0): Failed to set tiling on front buffer: No such file or directory
<mnemo> then you might be hitting this one --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/349992
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349992 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[945 tiling] Low performance due to no A17 workaround" [Unknown,In progress]
<mnemo> however, as I said... my EXA perf on G45 is still so bad the machine is unusable in EXA and I dont have the tiling problem...
<j5098> mnemo, hmmm, i'm not in ubuntu right now
<j5098> i'll have to check later
<j5098> thx tho
<urthmover> How do I clean up qt and openoffice after I do an upgrade from intrepid to jaunty?  something about Fix Workarounds?
<Joker_-_> Hi, any help on setting up bluetooth headphones as "normal" headphones would be appreciated...
<Joker_-_> My headset is paired, but can't get any sound out of em
<EagleSn> please could you tell me if do you think this Xorg.log.0.old has any issue?
<EagleSn> http://pastebin.com/f44a8c851
<danbhfive_jaunty> anyone know about the suspend resume script testing thing?  Specifically, why haven't the timer controls been switched, as suggested upstream?
<the7thmagus_> hey, I am using Kubuntu Jaunty and my file delete and empty trash operations do not work. its just stalled and stays there forever. KIOslave delete process takes up massive CPU time
<bytor4232> Well, I will say one thing about Jaunty, my battery life is improved!  I went from an hour and 10 to an hour and a half plus!
<bytor4232> I don't know if switching to Xubuntu had anything to do with it.
<EagleSn> I think yes, I heared one time that XFCE save battery
<bytor4232> Maybe it accesses the hdd less or something.
<rconan> well the whole thing is smaller, uses less processor, less memory
<rconan> of course it saves power
<danbhfive_jaunty> what does the kernaloops thing do?  I sent one off, but it just disappeared...
<mnemo> apt-get source kerneloops
<mnemo> heh
<mnemo> I think it submits data to www.kerneloops.org so mainline kernel devs get it
<mnemo> you can look up your submitted crashes there
<danbhfive_jaunty> huh, that's pretty cool
<danbhfive_jaunty> its like a useful garbage can  :)
<mnemo> danbhfive_jaunty: you can get statistics on what kind of crashes on the most common, and then fix those first etc
<ondisk> kerneloops is indeed really cool
<RichardWolfVI> hello
<mnemo> hello Richard Wolf the 6th
<mnemo> what is your mind?
<RichardWolfVI> What's the issue with python-uniconvertor?
<RichardWolfVI> hey mnemo
<mnemo> ehm, what error are you seeing?
<RichardWolfVI> it seems I can't install said package
<mnemo> hmm, there has been a lot problems with python package today
<RichardWolfVI> it's installed, though
<mnemo> some update that was buggy I think
<mnemo> not sure exactly
<RichardWolfVI> better keep waithing
<RichardWolfVI> *waiting
<mnemo> yeah it will probably go away in like 2-3 days at most
<the7thmagus_> hey, I am using Kubuntu Jaunty and my file delete and empty trash operations do not work. its just stalled and stays there forever. KIOslave delete process takes up massive CPU time
<|ns|nR8> i duel boot 8.10 with 9.04 running ext4...grub info is stored on the ext4 partition...if 8.10 updates kernel will it be able to update the grub info on the 9.04 partition..i was just wondering since 8.10 cant normall access ext4
<J-_> Anyone else having problems with alarm-clock hard locking the desktop?
<kklimonda> why doesn't update-notifier show icon in tray when new updates are available?
<RichardWolfVI> J-_: Yes, it's hanging for me
<LiMaO> how do i configure pulseaudio for 5.1 sound output? running kubuntu jaunty
<StevenX> Hello. How do I add a multiverse repo to jaunty? I want to install the latest vlc (0.9.9) and the repos only have (0.9.8).
#ubuntu+1 2010-04-05
<billy2007> is there any better program then wine to play windows games on linux?
<topyli> i would rather play them on windows
<DasEi1> y
<billy2007> becuase i dont have a pc with windows
<benkay86> billy2007: Codeweavers, which is based on Wine, may be what you're looking for. Honestly it's probably easier just to dual boot for Windows games. http://www.codeweavers.com/
<topyli> i don't think buying windows games is a very good idea if you don't have a machine to play them on :)
<MikeChelen> alot of games work ok in wine
<billy2007> benkay86, im not paying for windows to play some old games lol
<MikeChelen> try playonlinux (through software center)
<billy2007> MikeChelen, thats an extension for wine isnt it
<benkay86> billy2007: Older games are marginally more likely to work with Wine or (for really old games) dosbox.
<MikeChelen> it handles wine tweaks and helps with installs
<MikeChelen> yup, probably codeweavers is more powerful, but playonlinux is free ;)
<billy2007> benkay86, its games like themepark inc and casino tycoon
<benkay86> billy2007: I don't have any experience with those personally. I suppose you won't know if they work until you try ;-)
<ZykoticK9> Games with native installers I have running under Lucid (almost all FPSs) http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming
<billy2007> ZykoticK9, whats that mean :S
<ZykoticK9> billy2007, it' just a list of games that run under lucid
<MikeChelen> check the wine appdb for status of particular games http://appdb.winehq.org/
<ZykoticK9> billy2007, "native installers" = no wine stuff (there is one that uses wine, many use wine but it's hidden)
<benkay86> Although the db is, unfortunately, often out of date. So just because a game isn't listed as supported there doesn't mean you can't try it.
<MikeChelen> yup true
<billy2007> lol and whats up with a dummy package and the beta release of wine???
<MikeChelen> bleeding edge ;)
<killown> virtualbox install not working in lucid
<killown> http://pastebin.com/57j7hy6w
<benkay86> killown: Hmmm... Stupid question, but you *do* have the right linux-headers installed, right?
<killown> benkay86, linux-headers-2.6.32-19-generic installed
<killown> uname -a
<killown> Linux thiago-desktop 2.6.32-19-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 31 17:46:20 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<benkay86> killown: Well, that certainly ought to be working. Is there anything helpful in /var/log/dpkg.log?
<billy2007> cdo i need to configure playonlinux to work with wine and anyone answering can you pm me as need the toilet
<billy2007> and making a cuppa
<benkay86> killown: Or /var/log/dkms_autoinstaller for that matter.
<killown> cat /var/lib/dkms/virtualbox-ose/3.1.4/build/make.log
<killown> make: Makefile: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<killown> make: *** Sem regra para processar o alvo `Makefile'.  Pare.
<killown> make: Saindo do diretório `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-19-generic'
<killown> make: Makefile: no such fikle or directory
<killown> cat Makefile
<killown> .NOTPARALLEL:
<killown> obj-m = vboxdrv/ vboxnetflt/ vboxnetadp/
<yofel> !paste | killown
<ubottu> killown: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<benkay86> killown: I'm not entirely sure what language that is, but it sounds like dkms can't find the directory /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-19-generic
<benkay86> Does that directory exist?
<killown> yes
<killown> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-19-generic/
<yofel> ok, and 'apt-cache policy linux-headers-2.6.32-19-generic' really shows the headers as installed?
<killown> http://pastebin.com/EeERMB2y
<yofel> odd...
<killown> installed: 2.6.32-19.28
<killown> i did not understand
<benkay86> OK, per Google translate, it sounds like dkms can't find a Makefile in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-19-generic -- not that it can't find the directory itself.
<kjele>  /join #vim
<benkay86> Not familiar with dkms, so I'm not sure if there's supposed to be a Makefile there or not.
<benkay86> benkay86: Hmm, apparently there is since I have in my kernel headers (different version of the kernel).
<benkay86> killown: Can you 'dpkg -L linux-headers-2.6.32-19-generic and see if a Makefile is installed in the right place?
<yofel> killown: do you have linux-headers-2.6.32-19 installed?
<yofel> benkay86: the makefile is a symlink to the makefile in the general package...
<yofel> linux-headers-2.6.32-19
<killown> yes i do
<benkay86> yofel: Ah, thanks. Nevertheless, if it's missing from the package, that could explain the error.
<billy2007> cdo i need to configure playonlinux to work with wine
<billy2007> ??
<yofel> I have 2.6.32-19-generic here and the makefile is properly installed
<benkay86> billy2007: I don't suppose it configures itself automatically when you install it?
<benkay86> Then maybe 'apt-get --reinstall install linux-headers-2.6.32-19-generic'?
<yofel> killown: what does 'ls -l /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-19/Makefile' tell you?
<killown> i am reinstalling linux-header
<billy2007> obenki dunno thats why im asking
<killown> Examining /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d.
<killown> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d/dkms 2.6.32-19-generic /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-19-generic
<killown> i think it is working now
<benkay86> billy2007: Try installing it, then ask if it doesn't work. Or use Google. http://wiki.winehq.org/PlayOnLinux
<benkay86> killown: Hooray!
<killown> ohh man
<killown> thanks a lot
<killown> yoasif, benkay86 !! thanks
<mazda01> i upgraded my computer from karmic and now my sound panel applet has the x on it like it's muted and I click on it and it does nothing.
<mazda01> i tried to start pulseaudio and it says it's configured per user blah blah. but when I ps aux | grep pulseaudio nothing is there?
<penguin42> mazda01: /var/log/user.log normally gets errors from pulseaudio - does it have anything which says why it might not have started?
<benkay86> mazda01: Can you run pavucontrol? (You may have to install it first.)
<BUGa_vacations> you guys know if is it possible to upgrade with the Live CD or just the alternate (or DVD) ?
<billy2007> BUGa_vacations, you can upgrade without making a cd
<benkay86> BUGa_vacations: Should be possible to upgrade with either. Or neither -- an Internet connection is sufficient.
<BUGa_vacations> I know guys
<BUGa_vacations> but an user is asking if he can upgrade with the Live CD
<billy2007> BUGa_vacations, yes
<BUGa_vacations> and from OLD OLD times, I recall it being possible with just alternate cd
<BUGa_vacations> or the DVD
<BUGa_vacations> haven't tried it in a few cycles , so it might have changed
<benkay86> BUGa_vacations: I think so, although I haven't tried it lately. Should work the same as doing it with the alternate CD, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<BUGa_vacations> ok
<BUGa_vacations> thanks guys
<BUGa_vacations> will pass the info along
<billy2007> ive got a question my nvidia graphics driver wont install
<billy2007> version 96?
<benkay86> Oh lord, that's one can of worms I can't help you with. Made a point of buying open-source graphics cards since 2005.
<benkay86> I seem to recall there's a way to fiddle with under Administration in Gnome, System Settings -> Hardware in KDE.
<mazda01> penguin42,  here's the log, http://pastebin.com/FKeN4shC
<mazda01> benkay86, i can't run it, it fails. connection refused. this lucid is an upgrade from jaunty, then to karmic, now lucid.
<benkay86> mazda01: In that event, PulseAudio is indeed not running.
<mazda01> benkay86, well, how do I get it running. did you check out my user.log log?
<mazda01> benkay86, it has info about pulseaudio in it.
<benkay86> mazda01: Yeah, looks like alsa *might* be causing problems (I'm not very knowledgable about this). Can you make noise with aplay?
<BUGa_vacations> billy2007: we currently use nvidia-current for it
<billy2007> whats that
<yofel> well, current is 195
<yofel> 96 is 'nvidia-96'
<BUGa_vacations> really?
<BUGa_vacations> I though it figured the proper one ?
<benkay86> mazda01: Looking here: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio#Troubleshooting
 * BUGa_vacations slaps himsefl
<yofel> benkay86: that's jockeys job ;)
<mazda01> benkay86, i just ran the System Testing thiny in System, Admin and the sound test did play sound from the speakers/
<yofel> grr.
<benkay86> mazda01: Might be some utility in restarting avahi.
<yofel> BUGa_vacations: that's jockeys job ;)
<yofel> sry benkay86
<BUGa_vacations> aaha
<BUGa_vacations> sleep deprived?
<benkay86> mazda01: 'sudo restart avahi-daemon'
<yofel> BUGa_vacations: yep
<mazda01> benkay86, i just removed the sound icon from the top panel figuring there'd be one in the "add to panel" option, but I don't see anything about a sound applet
<mazda01> benkay86, or volume applet
<benkay86> mazda01: I use KDE4 so I don't know, but for testing purposes at least, pavucontrol should have the same functionality.
<yofel> billy2007: if you really need 96, can you try to install nvidia-96 in a terminal and see where it fails?
<BUGa_vacations> mazda01: it's the indicator applet
<penguin42> That's erm curious - my machine has started showing a bright purple background for the unlock dialog on the screen locker
<billy2007> so sudo apt-get install nvidia-96?
<BUGa_vacations> penguin42: wait until you see it on the shutdown screen
<BUGa_vacations> or TTYs
<yofel> yes
<BUGa_vacations> or gnome-terminal :(
<penguin42> BUGa_vacations: I mean that's erm VERY purple!
<mazda01> BUGa_vacations, why would they do that? I can't believe they got rid of the volume applet by itself. what people know that the volume applet is built into the indicator applet. NOt to mention, I just re-added the indicator applet and there's no speaker icon, only a transmission icon, and a  little envelope
<BUGa_vacations> mazda01: the plan is to kill ALL notification bar icons
<BUGa_vacations> by making indicator applet icons instead /rant
<daniel_> (asking again in the right channel) Does anyone else got the problem with Ubuntu 10.4 beta 1 (and latest daily, too) that ATI 5750 + HDMI display gets blank during booting the live cd and stays shut down (no signal)? (is there a workaround?) It seems that the desktop is loaded fine since i can ctrl-alt-del reboot.
<mazda01> BUGa_vacations, i don't have a speaker icon. can you help me figure out what happened to my sound after the upgrade from karmic>
<penguin42> daniel_: Try passing radeon.modeset=0 to the kernel
<daniel_> penguin42, as kernel option during bootup of the live cd?
<penguin42> daniel_: Yes
<daniel_> ok, thanks will be right back :)
<BUGa_vacations> mazda01: sorry, no. I have it on mine though. can you start a guest session and see if it is there?
<mazda01> BUGa_vacations, sure. will try
<mazda01> BUGa_vacations, sure enough. everything looks so pretty and sound works great in the guest session. My whole system is probably borked from all the upgrades I have done from distro to distro
<BUGa_vacations> mazda01: maybe
<BUGa_vacations> rename .gnome*
<BUGa_vacations> ?
<mazda01> BUGa_vacations,  you talking to me?
<BUGa_vacations> yep
<mazda01> BUGa_vacations, rename those folders in my home dir? i have .gnome2 and .gnome2_private
<BUGa_vacations> yes
<BUGa_vacations> log out, login again
<BUGa_vacations> and you get a brand new session
<mazda01> BUGa_vacations, k, will try
<BadHorsie> Hum, gwibber-service is always taking away lke 24% of my CPI ussage, and I just added a twitter account :S
<BadHorsie> Even if I remove my account it keeps taking that much CPU usage
 * penguin42 goes to bed
<BUGa_vacations> BadHorsie: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgnome-keyring/+bug/530605
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 530605 in libgnome-keyring "gvfs-mount doesn't always work. gvfsd-smb starts using 100% cpu." [High,Confirmed]
<BadHorsie> Thanks BUGa_vacations
<BUGa_vacations> np
<BadHorsie> Only in my case is gwibber-service, and yes it's 100% of one of my 4 CPUs thus the 24/25% always active
<BadHorsie> Should I still consider it the parent bug?
<mazda01> BUGa_vacations, it's back but it has an X on it. no sound comes out when playing an mp3
<BUGa_vacations> BadHorsie: would seem so
<BUGa_vacations> mazda01: stupid question: unmuted it yet?
<mazda01> BUGa_vacations, theres no mute choice within pull down/
<BUGa_vacations> rebooted yet?
<mazda01> BUGa_vacations, no hardware is listed within sound preferences
<BadHorsie> I killed it to run it on a terminal
<mazda01> BUGa_vacations, no, i logged out like you said.
<BUGa_vacations> do you mind rebooting ?
<mazda01> BUGa_vacations, i should reboot?
<BUGa_vacations> if that doesn't work
<BUGa_vacations> file a bug and ping crim_sun on it
<mazda01> BUGa_vacations, i'll go for it sure. see ya soon hopefulle
<BUGa_vacations> and idle around until he reply
<Berzerker> yofel: so can you walk me through that stuff now?
<Berzerker> yofel: to get proper resolution and stuff
<adalal> hey, anyone here knows how to get fglrx working in lucid? i haven't restarted my computer after the upgrade
<yofel> Berzerker: oh that, well you need to set up proper framebuffers using grub, first go to the grub kernel selection menu, there go to the command line with 'c' I think and run 'insmod vbe' to make sure it's loaded and then 'vbeinfo' to list the modes supported by your GPU. Note the one you want [skip that part if you already know it]
<yofel> Berzerker: btw, what gpu do you have?
<Berzerker> GTX 260
<yofel> hm, what res do you need?
<Berzerker> 1920x1080x32 :P
<yofel> should be supported I guess if my GTS 250 can do 1600x1200x32
<adalal> i have a raedon HD 3200 and i just upgraded to lucid (haven't yet restarted). I've been reading about the fglrx not working, anyone knows how to get this to work?
<yofel> Berzerker: open up /etc/default/grub
<Berzerker> uncomment and put that line in?
<yofel> Berzerker: there set 'GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1080' if you want proper res on the boot selection screen and add 'GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1920x1080x32' for the framebuffer
<adalal> ?
<BadHorsie> Wow yofel is such an expert :)
<yofel> BadHorsie: it's just easier than it seems, just hard to find something on the net that explains it :/
<adalal> ...?
<BadHorsie> You know, once you use uppercase calls you're too 1337
<Berzerker> yofel: so I should have two lines, GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1080 and GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1920x1080x32?
<yofel> Berzerker: the first one is for grub itself and the second one is for plymouth and ttys yes
<Berzerker> k
<mazda01> BUGa_vacations, AWESOME, thanks! next question,  is there anything besides maybe nautilus-scripts that i need to copy into newly created .gnome2 folder from the renamed one?
<Berzerker> going to test after upgrade-grub is done
<Berzerker> update*
<Berzerker> k brb
<yofel> Berzerker: wait
<Berzerker> ok
<adalal> ..
<BadHorsie> I wish my card supported 1920x1080x32 :S
<Berzerker> yofel: ?
<yofel> Berzerker: please test something first: run 'grep "vbe" /boot/grub/grub.cfg'
<yofel> Berzerker: what does it give you?
<Berzerker> insmod vbe
<yofel> ok, then you can reboot, thanks
<Berzerker> k brb
<nick125> Any ideas why a Samba share I setup on my laptop in Nautilus isn't showing up on a Windows box? My laptop isn't even showing up on hte Windows box.
<BUGa_vacations> mazda01: your entire LIFE is in there :)
<BUGa_vacations> so copy what ever you see fit
<daniel_> ok, i tried radeon.modeset=0 but i end up with non loading x (console on alt-f1)
<BUGa_vacations> nighty night guys
<adalal> someone.. help?
<coppro> With mp32ogg removed, what should I be using instead?
<yofel> BUGa_vacations: night
<adalal> i have a raedon HD 3200 and i just upgraded to lucid (haven't yet restarted). I've been reading about the fglrx not working, anyone knows how to get this to work? anyone, help?
<yofel> adalal: we heard you, but it seems there are no ati users present at the moment
<daniel_> adalal, you're lucky if you get into X ;) I get a display shutdown
<daniel_> adalal, i am an ATI user having tough times getting into the GUI
<adalal> sigh
<daniel_> i miss the good old vesa mode
<daniel_> ;)
<adalal> daniel_: im reading about the fglrx-installer.. but i need to know how to use it, or need to know if it even works
<daniel_> well good question since it's also tough to setup wireless network through console...so i cannot access/test that stuff
<ZykoticK9> adalal, you might want to be familiar with bug #494699 - i'm not an ati guy myself, but this has been the "official" bug for ati driver install on lucid so far, best of luck.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494699 in fglrx-installer "Does not support current Lucid kernel (2.6.32) or xserver (1.7)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494699
<Berzerker> yofel, lol now when I log in, the screen just sits at the login background with a mouse cursor, nothing else
<Berzerker> yofel, recovery mode doesn't get to a prompt either
<yofel> hm, you actually do get to the login screen? or where does it stop?
<Berzerker> after I login
<Berzerker> I get the login screen
<Berzerker> also vbeinfo at the grub page lists a max of 1280x800x32 for 16:9 for me
<yofel> you could try to switch to a tty from the login prompt if that's possible and use that, I don't get how grub identifies the vbe modes...
<Berzerker> yeah ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't work for me for some reason
<Berzerker> it just freezes the system up
<yofel> and the recovery mode just freezes, or does it just get stuck at some point?
<Berzerker> it gets stuck
<Berzerker> right after finishing loading the input devices
<yofel> maybe try sysrq+k or sysrq+i there
<Berzerker> sysrq+k?
<yofel> alt+sysrq+k where sysrq is usually the printscreen key
<yofel> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<yofel> it can do more that just be used for emergency shutdown
<Berzerker> lol
<Berzerker> I used an alternate CD to get a shell in my drive
<Berzerker> changed the lines to 1280x800x32 and 1280x800 and it works now
<yofel> oh yeah, that would work too of course :D
<Berzerker> ok so when I rebooted, I didn't get a flashing cursor like I normally did, it was just blank
<Berzerker> where's the pretty screen :(
<yofel> hm, odd, then plymouth still isn't properly set up for you, you said you had no /etc/alternatives/default.plymouth, right?
<Berzerker> right
<yofel> ok, lets see...
<yofel> Berzerker: does apt-cache policy show ubuntu-desktop as installed? (you do use ubuntu right?)
<Berzerker> yes
<Berzerker> to I use ubuntu
<Berzerker> and yes it shows it installed
<yofel> hm, can you try to remove it, and install it again (not reinstall) and see if it wants to install anything else?
<Berzerker> ubuntu-desktop?
<yofel> yes
<Berzerker> it only wants to install more OO stuff
 * yofel scratches head
<yofel> ok, let's see where default.plymouth comes from...
<yofel> here I have 'plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo, plymouth-label, plymouth-x11, plymouth' installed (I use Kubuntu)
<Berzerker> ah see
<Berzerker> now I don't have those
<Berzerker> I insatlled -label and -theme-ubuntu-logo
<Berzerker> -x11 was already installed
<Berzerker> they're installing and it generated a new boot image
<Berzerker> let me reboot and test it
<yofel> yep, logo should create default.plymouth
<Berzerker> yay
<Berzerker> there it is
<yofel> :)
<Berzerker> lol
<Berzerker> ugh
<Berzerker> it's doing it again
<Berzerker> with the login screen
<Berzerker> it does it randomly, it seems
<yofel> hm, does sysrq+k do something?
<Berzerker> oh let me test it again
<Berzerker> ok sysrq+k?
<Berzerker> neither that nor +i does anything
<yofel> :/
<Berzerker> so yeah it's still sitting here
<Berzerker> anything else you want me to try?
<yofel> not really, a log would be nice, but if it's frozen we won't get to it
<yofel> well, I need to get some sleep, good night, hope you'll get it to work somehow...
<Berzerker> yofel, yeah I fix it by going into the alternate CD and updating grub
<Berzerker> it seems like that's the only way to get it to recognize properly lol
<albech> has anyone else experienced incorrect rendering of the main panel in kde?
<DG19075> I'm running 10.04 Beta 1 and find that Evolution doesn't import my addressbook(a .vcf file). Anyone else have this problem?
<seansalma> hello, I was wondering which kernel is planned to be released with lucid final?
<psusi> 2.6.32
<seansalma> is there any chance of 2.6.33 being an update?
<KB1JWQ> seansalma: Not from my understanding.
<KB1JWQ> I don't think they change kernel versions, I suspect they just backport security fixes-- particularly in an LTS release.
<psusi> someone made a package of .33 in a ppa you can install, but no, the supported lts kernel is .32
<voxio> 10.04 will not boot (todays snapshot), the boot screen seems to hang forever.
<voxio> how would I debug this?
<KB1JWQ> voxio: Works in single user mode?
<psusi> voxio, forever, or for 3 minutes?  give it at least that long and see if it times out
<voxio> its been left for 30mins
<voxio> on a pretty decent laptop
<psusi> voxio, and did yesterday's snapshot, or beta 1 for that matter, work for you?
<voxio> not tried
<voxio> i don't get a grub loader
<voxio> to select single user mode
<voxio> is there any way I can check the error log from the splash screen?
<voxio> or watch text startup?
<psusi> voxio, if you aren't dual booting you need to hold down shift to get the grub menu
<psusi> voxio, and does that mean you managed to boot the livecd and install, then the system wouldn't boot?
<voxio> psusi: I didn't boot into a live cd
<voxio> just the installer
<voxio> I started up in single user mode let me go over some logs
<BadHorsie> Damn, my video keeps turning the red into green, using nvidia propietary drivers and sometimes it helps to click on the reset HW defaults
<BadHorsie> I feel daltonic now and then
<psusi> voxio, you using the alternate install cd?
<voxio> yes
<psusi> voxio, so you make it though install, the reboot and hang?  hold shift I think to force the grub menu to come up
<voxio> yep I tried to reboot a couple of time
<voxio> I'm in single user mode now
<voxio> at the console
<psusi> voxio, try rebooting in normal mode but without splash and quiet
<voxio> some kernel errors in dmesg relating to EDID checksum is invalid
<voxio> think it's related to the video card
<voxio> ok
<voxio> OK i did "resume" from the single user menu
<voxio> and started gdm from the console
<voxio> now i'm in
<voxio> wierd
<voxio> looks like the problem is related to the splash screen
<adalal> any ati users here that have successfully installed the new fglrx?
<robertzaccour> after updating my network icon is gone from the upper right and the wireless too. is there a fix?
<adalal> how weird, mine just got replaced
<Moc> hey oh
<robertzaccour> how do i get it back? anyone?
<Moc> I got my network connection icon here
<Dr_Willis> get what back?
<robertzaccour> network connection icon
<robertzaccour> it disappeared
<Moc> I got to find and remove gwibber-service hehe
<arand> robertzaccour: but networking works?
<robertzaccour> arand, wired, not wireless. not til i can access that menu somehow anyway
<Moc> I must say 10.04 boot pretty quickly
<Dr_Willis> if you some how removed the systray - it may be that tye systray thing needs to get added back to the panel
<Moc> but alot of work still needed
<robertzaccour> all i did was updated
<robertzaccour> maybe if i could just make the icon
<robertzaccour> maybe i'd have better luck with xfce
<Dr_Willis> the icon is handled by the nm-applet program and it puts itself intye systemtray i belive
<arand> robertzaccour: if you don't mind resetting the panel completely: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<robertzaccour> is it normal for it to disappear on its own?
<robertzaccour> arand, how do i do that?
<Dr_Willis> running gnome as the system updates/upgrades gnome packages.. anything can happen
<arand> robertzaccour: in terminal...
<robertzaccour> ok panels are erased completely now
<Moc> any ubuntu dev stay in here ?
<arand> robertzaccour: then killall gnome-panel
<arand> robertzaccour: to respawb it
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu (and gnome) could really use some sort of 'reset/clean up my settings' wizard
<robertzaccour> arand, whats respawb?
<Moc> Dr_Willis: rm -rf ~/ ? :)
<robertzaccour> oh its back thanks
<arand> robertzaccour: respawn
<robertzaccour> i gotta email myself that command
<arand> robertzaccour: is it there?
<robertzaccour> what about screen flickering? it does it every few minutes. just report it?
<robertzaccour> yes thanks
<Dr_Willis> Moc:  thats the windows method. :)
<Moc> Dr_Willis: windows method is rm -rf /
<Moc> big difference
<Dr_Willis> ive seen windows have settings all over the place. not just the users home. :)
<Dr_Willis> but we dont want to get started on that.
<Moc> I havent really used windows for a while (I mostly use it for the VMWare ESX Client !!!
<Dr_Willis> bye all
<Moc> kinda stupid they havent released a native linux client
<robertzaccour> i think windows and mac have really good color themes
<robertzaccour> as far as os's, not really my cup of tea
<robertzaccour> does anyone know why the screen flickers every few minutes?
<Moc> damn alot of work needed lol
<robertzaccour> is xfce more stable than gnome?
<Moc> robertzaccour: when you disable the xgl stuff, gnone is pretty stable
<arand> robertzaccour: video driver issues likely, I've heard others with similar issues, no idea about solution, look over launchpad for reports...
<robertzaccour> i notice now that there isn't an xchat icon at the top of the screen like before
<arand> robertzaccour: Seing how gnome gets more attention from canonical, I would assume not. but it's always a matter case, and taste when it comes to that I think..
<robertzaccour> arand, ah ok, thanks
<arand> robertzaccour: (regarding gnome/xfce)
<ZykoticK9> robertzaccour, i've also notice the xchat panel icon disappearing from time-to-time as well
<killown> ubuntu lucid seems stable for me
<robertzaccour> ZykoticK9, not a big deal, just noticing
<robertzaccour> any idea how to fix the sceen flickering, it does it every few minutes, it blinks
<Moc> robertzaccour: install the proprietory drivers
<robertzaccour> Moc, which ones? for what?
<Moc> try to help to fix your problem
<Moc> use the native ubuntu driver offering
<Moc> nvidia drivers installed in like 3 click
<robertzaccour> Moc, i don't even know where to start. i though it was just a bug
<robertzaccour> this screen flickering isn't breaking anything (i don't think), it is an eyesore though
<robertzaccour> anyone else have the screen flickering problem?
<KB1JWQ> Nalf: So what failed exctly?
<Moc> ish gbrainy is bugy
<Moc> 35 game won on 50 = 100% score
<robertzaccour> anyone else have the screen flickering problem?
<robertzaccour> it does it every few minutes
<Moc> fuck I feel stupid playing with gbrainy
<arand> Moc: language please.
<XuMuK> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<arand> Hmm, that factoid looks old..
<robertzaccour> speaking of old, imo jaunty was the best release so far
<robertzaccour> don't recall one problem with it
<robertzaccour> the first ubuntu release i ever used was back in may 2006
<DanaG> http://anandtech.com/show/2944/9
<robertzaccour> i wonder why the desktop icons have a mind of their own lol they switch positions when i restart sometimes, on the panel
<keturn> huh.  I'm not sure I can get sound out of things at all when I run them under pasuspender now.
<robertzaccour> anyone else have the screen flickering problem?
<robertzaccour> it does it every few minutes
<psusi> anyone else running a lucid install with root on lvm?
<crimsun> bah, we don't even have decent infrastructure for quirking dB anomalies for usb audio devices in current master HEAD :(
<crimsun> And, there isn't a chance we'll get the usb 2.0 support backported into Lucid
<crimsun> keturn: set them to use oss directly or alsa directly (plughw or hw, not default)
<crimsun> note that that's *only* relevant if you use pasuspender
<crimsun> of more import is why you even need to use pasuspender ...
<DanaG> usb 2.0... you mean usb audio class 2.0?
<DanaG> Or real high-speed usb2.0 audio?
<crimsun> the former
<crimsun> the latter doesn't really have any meaning
<keturn> I'm trying to debug sound on wine (again), since there seem to be regressions in lucid
<crimsun> keturn: what sort of regressions?
<keturn> stuttering or lack of sound in games
<keturn> oh dear, now I've gone and done it.  both paplay and aplay just hang  :-/
<crimsun> keturn: hang? They're probably still suspended.
<crimsun> keturn: also, the regressions for WINE seem to be tied to the controller in question. You don't happen to have an HDA controller, do you?
<Nalf> Hello, I have a radeon hd 4850 card, but when using lucid it doesn't detect any propriety drivers to use.
<keturn> oh, I guess something was still suspended.  restarting the pulseaudio daemon fixed them.
<keturn> my sound controller is part of a nvidia ck804 chipset, which seems to be using intel8x0 drivers
<Windsurfer> I have downloaded the 10.04 amd64 iso twice and burned 4 CDs, but each CD has 13 or 14 files with "errors" and I cannot boot into the liveCD OS. Am I just unlucky/
<robertzaccour> is the screen flickering likely to be fixed before the release?
<psusi> Windsurfer, huh?
<Windsurfer> psusi: Yes?
<psusi> Windsurfer, what do you mean each cd has files with errors?
<Windsurfer> Yes. I've tried two different burners with same results.
<crimsun> keturn: can you reproduce the stuttering using linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r) from ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev (need a reboot)?
<Windsurfer> The particular computer cannot boot off USB.
<psusi> Windsurfer, what tells you it has errors?
<Windsurfer> The CDs self checker
<psusi> Windsurfer, hrm... program are you using to burn it?
<bjsnider> crimsun, the transit installed and worked fine after clean installing lucid, so the karmic issue with it doesn't exist in lucid i suppose, so don't worry about it
<Windsurfer> I used Brasero and also tried a windows-based burner... I can't remember the name.
<psusi> Windsurfer, so you have a working Ubuntu install you used to download the .iso?  and just right clicked on the file and chose burn?
<psusi> Windsurfer, I usually use cdrw media and have no trrouble
<psusi> Windsurfer, at 4x speed
<Windsurfer> psusi: Yes, I do have a working Ubuntu install. I actually right-clicked and opened it with brasero to burn the image.
<Windsurfer> I do not have any RW disks.
<psusi> Windsurfer, try just right click and burn instead of open
<psusi> Windsurfer, what media are you using?
<Windsurfer> CD-R
<Windsurfer> I only have a "Write to Disk" function
<psusi> Windsurfer, try limiting the burn speed to 4 or 8x
<Windsurfer> okay, I'll try that
<Moc> I can't wait for 10.10 hehe
<Windsurfer> psusi: I do not have the option to burn at 4x in the "Write to disk" option
<psusi> Windsurfer, what do you mean?  when you right click and choose write to disk, one of the two options you should have is speed
<Windsurfer> I only have "Max" and "24x"
<robertzaccour> will screen flickering most likely be fixed by time of the release?
<psusi> Windsurfer, weird... that's when you click properties?
<Windsurfer> yes
<robertzaccour> any clues about this screen flickering?
<psusi> Windsurfer, weird... maybe try cdrecord from the command line and force it to a lower speed?
<Windsurfer> How about K3B? I already have that installed
<robertzaccour> my graphics card is an Intel Mobile 4 GMA 4500MHD
<robertzaccour> am I the only one here with the flickering problem?
<crimsun> robertzaccour: when does it flicker?
<robertzaccour> crimsun, every few minuts, not in a rhythm though
<crimsun> robertzaccour: have you at least filed a bug?
<robertzaccour> crimsun, its more of an eyesore than a performance issue
<robertzaccour> yeah
<Windsurfer> robertzaccour: My Intel 945GM tries to switch the TV mode on every few minutes and used to cause a flicker in 9.10 when it first came out
<Windsurfer> Check dmesg
<robertzaccour> Windsurfer, are these kinda problems usually fixed before the final release?
<robertzaccour> Windsurfer, it is in beta, kinda nervous its getting too late
<robertzaccour> would changing the DE possibly help?
<crimsun> probably not.
<crimsun> which kernel are you running according to uname -a?
<crimsun> also, 10.04 LTS will release with bugs - that's inevitable. Expecting it to be perfect or resolve *your* bugs is rather ... eccentric. :-)
<maco> all software has bugs
<robertzaccour> but the question is, is it very likely something like this will be fixed this late into development?
<Windsurfer> Except my software. My software is perfect.
<crimsun> "like this"? We still don't have a real bug report for "this"...
<robertzaccour> oh also my top panel icons rearrange themselves sometimes
<crimsun> (and I still am waiting for an answer to my question, robertzaccour...)
<robertzaccour> every few minuts screen flickers off in a quick blink
<robertzaccour> yes i filed a bug
<crimsun> hmm?
<crimsun> I'm pretty certain that isn't the answer for my question...
<crimsun> if you aren't using 2.6.32-19.28-generic (or a variant of 2.6.32-19.28), then you should be.
<robertzaccour> how do i check?
<crimsun> 23:45 < crimsun> which kernel are you running according to uname -a?
<robertzaccour> oh ok thanks
<robertzaccour> 2.6.32-19-generic
<crimsun> robertzaccour: and are you using compositing?
<robertzaccour> crimsun, whats that?
<jzacsh> hello is f-spot going to be the photo manager for this release? or has it changed officially?
<crimsun> robertzaccour: System > Preferences > Appearences > Visual Effects
<arand> jzacsh: Yes, as far as I know.
<Nalf> Are ati proprietary drivers available in lucid yet?
<robertzaccour> crimsun, i turned those off, didnt work
<jzacsh> arand: thanks
<un214> what's a good way to see which packages depend on a particular package?
<arand> un214: apt-cache rdepends?
<nick125> Anyone here know how to change the make options that apt-get uses to build source packages?
<un214> arand: thanks
<Windsurfer> Well my latest CD still has 12 files with errors :\
<thiebaude> im trying to run gdesklets , and it says its starting but never does, any help on that?
<crimsun> nick125: the compile-time options? Change the debian/rules (and possibly debian/control, too) file(s) as desired.
<nick125> crimsun: I don't want to modify the package. I just need to change the -j option.
<un214> who put plymouth into ubuntu-standard?
<keturn> crimsun: I think that ppa did help, thanks.
<ariefbayu> hi, it's me again
<arand> un214: Steve Langasek according to the changelog...
<ariefbayu> back with libnotify problem
<keturn> at least the application I could reliably reproduce stuttering with is now working.  it didn't magically clear up non-audio issues with other apps I was hoping would go away at the same time.
<crimsun> keturn: err, well, I'm sorry that we don't have a panacea for that :-)
<crimsun> aptitude install fix-everything-thats-broken ain't quite there yet
<ariefbayu> my problem is still the same as yesterday. Can't click anything behind notify window.
<un214> yeah well plymouth bricks my system so out it goes again
<keturn> geez why not ;)
<ariefbayu> @crimsun: Can't wait the day `aptitude install fix-everything-thats-broken` come!
<maco> ariefbayu: wouldnt it be better to not need such a thing?
<ariefbayu> yeah, that's too
<ariefbayu> btw, does anybody got the same problem as me?
<ariefbayu> the `back with libnotify problem`
<robertzaccour> my bug file is #555503
<robertzaccour> crimsun, here's the bug report #555503
<un214> apt-get remove plymouth wants to remove e2fsprogs ?!?
<DanaG>  trying to overwrite '/lib/udev/compat_firmware.sh', which is also in package linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-18-generic 0:2.6.32-18.999~git20100324.4d950853~xorgedgers2
<AprilHare> hey
<AprilHare> has anyone noticed that gwibber-service uses a lot of cpu power? bad karma for laptops
<DanaG> error: no dependency information found for /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 (used by debian/xserver-xephyr/usr/bin/Xephyr).
<nigelb> AprilHare, yes.  there is already an existing bug for it.  its a gnome-keyring bug
<DanaG> For me, gwibber just plain crashes any time I try to start it.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/425929
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 425929 in gwibber "gwibber crashed with ValueError in load_fonts()" [Medium,New]
<ariefbayu> hello
<ariefbayu> is there anyone reading my bug report?
<ariefbayu> I can't click anything behind notify window
<KB1JWQ> ariefbayu: There are many.
<KB1JWQ> ariefbayu: Which one is yours?
<ariefbayu> hahaha, sorry
<ariefbayu> it's because I've submit it here twice
<AprilHare> oh i tested it and it ran
<ariefbayu> I just can't find the appropriate page to submit my bug
<AprilHare> but i need to disable. it just uses too much cpu power
<ariefbayu> KB1JWQ: Did you have the same issue? RE: notify window blocking click
<ariefbayu> as far as I remember, I can click anything behind notify on LL
<ariefbayu> ups
<ariefbayu> Karmic
<robertzaccour> https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&view=bsp&ver=1qygpcgurkovy any ideas?
<ariefbayu> :(
<robertzaccour> frown?
<robertzaccour> i got banned from #ubuntu-offtopic because the mod was overly sensitive that day lol
<AprilHare> whoa
<AprilHare> quitting quadrapassel just logged me out
<AprilHare> don't ask me how
<robertzaccour> whats quadrapassel?
<robertzaccour> oh its a game
<robertzaccour> i play ps3
<AprilHare> robertzaccour, tetris
<robertzaccour> got a bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/555503 any ideas?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 555503 in xorg-server "screen flickers at least once every few minutes" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<robertzaccour> i know that ubottu lol i was wanting to know if there's a fix someone knows of
<AprilHare> how do i prevent gwibber-service from launching?
<AprilHare> robertzaccour, haven't seen that
<robertzaccour> AprilHare, i couldn't get gwibber figured out. i suppose if it were deleted it wouldn't launch? are you talking about startup applications?
<AprilHare> robertzaccour, looked in startup apps didn't see gwibber
<arand> robertzaccour: good idea to complete the bug..
<AprilHare> deleting it is certainly an option
<robertzaccour> AprilHare, i'm not sure. is it a very useful app? i couldn't figure it out
<robertzaccour> arand, i submitted it, what more could i do?
<AprilHare> robertzaccour, not really. replaces logging into facebook for me. and i'm happy logging into facebook when needed
<robertzaccour> sounds kinda like thunderbird for email lol
<AprilHare> robertzaccour, thunderbird has smart folders, very useful
<arand> robertzaccour: "apport-collect 555503"?
<AprilHare> and lightning plugin gives thunderbird calendar
<robertzaccour> arand, huh?
<AprilHare> another app for exchange gateway and thunderbird is great.
<robertzaccour> AprilHare, i got banned from #ubuntu-0fftopic recently. one of the mods was very overly sensitive that day and had no patience for simple humor lol
<AprilHare> robertzaccour, so?
<bazhang> robertzaccour, this is not the place to discuss it. please move on
<robertzaccour> just think people are overly sensitive at times thats all lol
<robertzaccour> didn't seem like i was interrupting the chat flow, sorry
<arand> robertzaccour: Since that is the package designated, you should do that to provide information to the bug, nothing is likely to happen with that bug until you do.
<robertzaccour> arand, my computer knowledge is very limited, i feel i'm helping out by testing beta and reporting bugs. did you have a better idea? please enlighten me if you do
<AprilHare> i use davmail for m$ exchange gateway - why don't the the libraries that are gathering dust in ubuntu repos aren't being used in mainstream mail clients is beyond me. after all gateways depend on owa and don't actually hit the exchange server at all
<arand> robertzaccour: Run the command I gave from the system seing the bug to automatically upload the information to the bug.
<AprilHare> why the libraries aren't being used even
<robertzaccour> arand, error connecting to launchpad
<robertzaccour> arand, ok it went through
<robertzaccour> arand, whats it do, analyze my system or somethin?
<arand> robertzaccour: Yes, xorg-server is marked as the affected package, the developers of that package have specified the information which apport will collect, presumably what is relevant..
<robertzaccour> arand, is it like a system error check?
<robertzaccour> it would be cool if Ubuntu had a bug checker upon installation and fixed them
<robertzaccour> or an application that would do that
<arand> robertzaccour: Not error, info, you can see for yourself the info it supplies, it will be attached to the report.
<robertzaccour> arand, so i just basically signed in to launchpad again via CLI?
<epimeth> so I downloaded the ubuntu 10.04 DVD thinking it would be the same thing as the 9.04 DVD, as in it has all of the *buntus on it... It does not, or at least the default install does not.  So I tried installing kubuntu-desktop form apt and told dpkg to use kdm instead of gdm.  Now my bootup screen is fugly and when logging in to kde all I have is a konsole window.  What other packages do I need to install of configure to get kubuntu
<epimeth>  working corretly when I have ubuntu installed?
<arand> robertzaccour: For example in dev versions apport will run automatically for a package if a crash is detected.
<robertzaccour> what does apport mean?
<arand> robertzaccour: You need to sign in via a browser, apport will hand over control to the browser.
<arand> robertzaccour: It's a pun on report and a dog fetching things, I presume.
<robertzaccour> arand, oh, so logging onto the site the long way does the same exact thing?
<arand> robertzaccour: Em, no, apport gets the system info as well. but you need to sign in to allow apport to upload it.
<robertzaccour> arand, ah i see. so if i don't know my system specs it fetches them out for me?
<arand> robertzaccour: pretty much, along with system logs, etc.
<robertzaccour> arand, oh i see, thanks
<robertzaccour> arand, is there something similar i can do with crashes?
<robertzaccour> like when somethin i have no idea exists or need it for crashes for no reason?
<robertzaccour> like npviewer for example
<arand> robertzaccour: apport should run automatically in those cases.
<arand> robertzaccour: That is flash crashing by the way, and I think we have more than enough reports on that ;)
<null__> you should try running the 64bit linux beta flash plugin... that is if you run 64 bit
<nonameNN> any ideas why sometimes i just cant install apps with synaptic? i can do it only in console...
<robertzaccour> arand, ah i see thanks
<robertzaccour> arand, speaking of flash, a lot of flash videos, i can't rewind or click play on outside of youtube when posted to a different site
<null__> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html
<robertzaccour> arand, i mean they just play through, no control other than reloading page and when the youtube video is on a different site, i can't click it
<nonameNN> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<null__> robertzaccour: i had that problem because it was using the 32bit plugin wrapper npviewer
<null__> robertzaccour: now using the 64 bit pre release, and all is dandy
<robertzaccour> null__, how do i change it? do i just extract it after download?
<robertzaccour> null__, what do i do after download?
<arand> robertzaccour: No idea, look for bug reports, but most likely it's just adobe's fault and nothing we can do about it...
<null__> robertzaccour: are you running 64 bit ubuntu
<robertzaccour> null__, yes
<null__> robertzaccour: cool. well uninstall everything flash
<robertzaccour> i almost typed flash for my password haha
<null__> robertzaccour: then copy the extracted .so file to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<robertzaccour> null__, how do i do that?
<null__> robertzaccour: might have to make the 'plugins' folder
<epimeth> wait!!!!! flash isn't working properly and adobe is taking their sweet ass-time to fix it?!?!? Say it aint so!!!!!!
<robertzaccour> do i title the folder ~/.mozilla/plugins?
<null__> robertzaccour: open a console then cd to the folder where the extracted .so file is
<robertzaccour> null__, you mean terminal?
<null__> robertzaccour: which is probably: ~/Downloads
<null__> yeah, terminal
<epimeth> remember those like, 6 months we had to manually download flash 9.5 or whatever it was because flash 9.6 was totally fubar?
<robertzaccour> null__, i have a downloads folder yes
<epimeth> :-)
<null__> cool, ls to make sure the file's in there
<robertzaccour> null__, how do i get the file there?
<null__> then type this: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<null__> then cp 'name of .so file' ~/.mozilla/plugins
<robertzaccour> i'm confused now
<null__> commands in brackets...
<null__> [ cd "path of extracted .so file" ]
<robertzaccour> so first unistall flash, then make a folder in downloads, then what?
<null__> no, make a folder in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<prestonc> can anyone tell me how to disable gwibber?
<robertzaccour> after or before i download the 64bit flash?
<null__> well the plugins folder in .mozilla in your home folder
<null__> either or
<null__> just make sure ~/.mozilla/plugins exists so you can copy the .so into it
<robertzaccour> save file or open with archive manager?
<null__> save file
<null__> then extract it
<robertzaccour> ok file saved
<null__> it should be in your ~/Downloads folder
<robertzaccour> yep it is
<null__> open terminal then type: [ mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins ] no brackets
<robertzaccour> it didn't do anything
<robertzaccour> what do i do now?
<null__> then type: [ cp libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins ]
<robertzaccour> no such file or directory
<vexati0n> okay i installed the package 'kubuntu-desktop' to get a full KDE install going, and now there is no sound in GNOME. any help?
<null__> did you cd to ~/Downloads?
<epimeth> vexati0n: wait... is your kde working?  mine isn't....
<robertzaccour> what you mean cd?
<robertzaccour> its in downloads yes
<null__> !cd
<vexati0n> epimeth - yeah it worked until i just hacked it into tiny bits trying to restore my audio...
<costre> PM perhaps?
<null__> sorry, cd stands for change directory
<epimeth> robertzaccour: cd means "change directory"  he wants you to [cd ~/Downloads] no brackets
<bazhang> robertzaccour, change directory
<null__> so type into the terminal: [cd ~/Downloads ]
<null__> then type: [ cp libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins ]
<robertzaccour> ok
<epimeth> vexati0n: damn... my loading screen is fugly and all I get is a terminal when I log into kde...
<vexati0n> epimeth, don't worry that's better than kde 4.4 anyway.
<robertzaccour> no such file or directory
<null__> robertzaccour: what are the results?
<robertzaccour> thats what it says
<epimeth> vexati0n: lol... LIES!!!! I installed 4.4 in jaunty and it was pretty :-p
<robertzaccour> null__, it says no such file or directory
<null__> sorry, i forgot to tell you to extrace the tar.gz file
<null__> *extract
<epimeth> vexati0n: sorry, karmic not jaunty... has it been a year already? :-))
<Am4no> vexati0n.you may have to check the multimedia perfernces in gnome
<robertzaccour> ok i extracted
<epimeth> so I downloaded the ubuntu 10.04 DVD thinking it would be the same thing as the 9.04 DVD, as in it has all of the *buntus on it... It does not, or at least the default install does not. So I tried installing kubuntu-desktop form apt and told dpkg to use kdm instead of gdm. Now my bootup screen is fugly and when logging in to kde all I have is a konsole window. What other packages do I need to install of configure to get kubuntu working
<epimeth>  corretly when I have ubuntu installed?
<robertzaccour> ok i did that command
<null__> robertzaccour: cool, did it work this time?
<vexati0n> Am4no, i did - even installed pulseaudio dev chooser and volume control. everything is pointing at my soundcard, when i play something the volume meter shows audio, but nothing actually comes out of the speakers.
<robertzaccour> null__, what am i looking for now?
<null__> close terminal, restart firefox if you have it open
<null__> and it should be there
<null__> *well, flash should work
<epimeth> vexati0n: have you tried alsamixer?
<vexati0n> epimeth, yeah everything is fine there too.
<Am4no> vexati0n.I could never get kde and gnome to play nice on same install. I now install them on separate partitions
<vexati0n> Am4no, okay... i'm all for axing KDE. i just need to know how to fix gnome.
<robertzaccour> null__, flash works. i guess i have it now
<null__> robertzaccour: if you type in: [ about:plugins ] into firefox's address bar, you should see shockwave player and it's version
<robertzaccour> null__, thanks man
<epimeth> vexati0n, Am4no:  I've gotten both to work... granted this was some time ago....
<null__> yeah, man. the first time i tried to do it, i kept using the 32 bit .so file and wondering why it didn't work, haha
<null__> silly me...
<vexati0n> i even tried ' sudo apt-get soundy-worky-thingy ' but it doesnt exist :(
<null__> robertzaccour: no problem, have fun with the internets now
<Am4no> epimeth.when I tried OpenSuse it would work fine with both, but I like ubuntu better
<epimeth> me too
<null__> robertzaccour: you made sure to uninstall the older version of flash first, right?
<robertzaccour> null__, yep
<null__> robertzaccour: cool beans, you are set. Have fun
<robertzaccour> null__, its not in synaptic now. thats good right?
<robertzaccour> null__, how's it get updated?
<epimeth> me next! :-)
<epimeth> oh
<epimeth> sorry
<ariefbayu> hello, is there anyone having problem with notify (as in libnotify) that prevent click to object below it's window?
<null__> robertzaccour: it's neither here nor there. it's a pre-release, just keep an eye on the release news, so you can manually update it until it becomes an official package
<robertzaccour> null__, oh ok
<null__> robertzaccour: it's only one file, and it's in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<robertzaccour> null__, how do i manually update later?
<DanaG> stupid gwibber... can't comprehend non-int font sizes.
<null__> download the new tar.gz, then overwrite the old libflashplayer.so
<robertzaccour> null__, do i just delete the download?
<null__> if you forget where it's at, then type  [ about:plugins ] into firefox address bar, and it should show the filename of the plugin... search for it in your directories
<null__> robertzaccour: yes, you can delete the tar.gz file and the extracted .so file
<null__> robertzaccour: it's safely in your plugins folder and working
<robertzaccour> thanks, i'll check it once a month or so
<null__> robertzaccour: if it still happens to give you trouble... chrome for linux includes the flash player, i think
<null__> robertzaccour: yeah, no problem.
<robertzaccour> null__, does chrome contain 64 bit?
<robertzaccour> null__, i installed chrome before, and it didn't include flash
<null__> robertzaccour: it runs as a 64 bit program on 64 bit os's
<null__> robertzaccour: i could be mistaken on that... i dont know for sure
<prestonc> anyone know how to disable "gwibber-service"?
<null__> robertzaccour:  could nevertheless give it a shot if firefox flash still gives you trouble
<epimeth> chrome is working on incorporating flash, it doesnt as of yesterday
<null__> ok, thanks for clarifying
<epimeth> nw
<DanaG> argh, stupid gwibber.
<DanaG> int(font_size) -- int(8.5) -- crash.
<robertzaccour> null__, maybe epiphany has 64 by default? i dunno
<prestonc> DanaG, I know.
<prestonc> I can't see how to disable it. I've googled front and back.
<epimeth> why not uninstall?
<prestonc> I've used Linux since 1994 and this might be the most frustrating thing ever. I have no control over it.
<epimeth> prestonc ^
<DanaG> sudo dpkg-divert --local --add --rename /usr/bin/gwibber-service
<prestonc> Can I uninstall the service?
<robertzaccour> i sent adobe an email about flash once, they never responded lol
<null__> robertzaccour: idk, but if flash works for now under firefox with the 64 pre-release plugin, i'd say you have no worries yet...
<DanaG> that'll divert the binary so it can't be started.
<robertzaccour> null__, oh ok thanks
<null__> robertzaccour: update when new releases become available, and keep the older versions in backup incase you need to revert
<robertzaccour> ok
<prestonc> DanaG, Thanks!
<robertzaccour> lookin forward to gnome 3
<robertzaccour> in ubuntu 10.10 maybe?
<epimeth> so when did ubuntu go from puke brown to black and purple?  I have to say the rebrand is very nice, but its still gnome so if somebody can help me out i'd appreciate it :-)
<null__> robertzaccour: also, look into mastering terminal basics... it'll help you quite a bit down the road.
<epimeth> so I downloaded the ubuntu 10.04 DVD thinking it would be the same thing as the 9.04 DVD, as in it has all of the *buntus on it... It does not, or at least the default install does not. So I tried installing kubuntu-desktop form apt and told dpkg to use kdm instead of gdm. Now my bootup screen is fugly and when logging in to kde all I have is a konsole window. What other packages do I need to install of configure to get kubuntu working
<epimeth>  corretly when I have ubuntu installed?
<robertzaccour> null__, yeah true. is there a big difference in 64 bit?
<null__> 64 bit has the ability to access a significantly larger amout memory
<prestonc> holy battery life
<prestonc> wow. off the power cord for 10 minutes and down 10%
<null__> robertzaccour:
<null__> robertzaccour: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit
<null__> robertzaccour: http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-the-difference-between-a-32-bit-and-64-bit-operating-system.htm
<arand> robertzaccour: It seems like the info hasn't gotten up to the bug report, make sure you logged in and allowed apport to attach the info.
<robertzaccour> arand, how can ya tell?
<epimeth> null__: well for one you can't buy 32 bit architecture anymore :-)
<arand> robertzaccour: I'm looking at the bug report.
<prestonc> Anyone running 10.04 on a laptop and having battery issues? My battery is dying quickly.
<null__> epimeth: sure ya can... ebay ;)
<arand> epimeth: and on netbooks
<null__> is the ipad 64 bit?
<epimeth> netbooks?  people still buy those???
<epimeth> :-)
<epimeth> prestonc: I'm running 10.04 on a lappy....
<ARishi> I deleted my facebook account from gwibber, how do I remove the facebook home posts? They don't seem to clear whatever I do.
<null__> epimeth: haha, i want one because lugging around my 17" mbp becomes quite ridiculous sometime
<epimeth> no step-down on the processor and a mostly bright screen and I've been going for about 3 hours now
<prestonc> epimeth, Any issues with battery life? I've watched as my battery has gone down to 84% in a little over 10 minutes.
<null__> prestonc: 10.04 on mbp and running fine on battery life
<epimeth> null__: take it from someone who has a netbook in the family.... don't buy it.  you can't do *anything* with it
<null__> i was planning on running everything in awesome wm or console
<prestonc> null__, Thanks. Weird.
<null__> epimeth: so i can appear as though i am 1337 h4x0rz
<epimeth> null__: and doing what with it?
<prestonc> I'd hate to have to start running ubuntu under VMWare under Windows 7 again. Ugh. Too many issues.
<epimeth> oh
<epimeth> that works then
<epimeth> :-)
<epimeth> prestonc: hows the battery life in windows?  acceptable?
<null__> epimeth: taking notes, c++ programming, php programming, some music, internet browsing
<prestonc> epimeth, I didn't use it long under the windows install, but it seemed fine.
<null__> epimeth: and of course IRC
<prestonc> better than I was at 84% 3 posts back and now I'm at 80%
<epimeth> null__: then don't get a netbook dude... especially if you are going to be doing development
<epimeth> music no good cuz the speakers are bad
<prestonc> The keyboard alone would scare me off of a netbook. Ergonomics matter. And they're already bad on a laptop.
<epimeth> surfing no good cuz the screen is too small
<null__> ok, maybe a 13" mbp
<epimeth> we use it to quickly check movie times and weather and thats about it
<null__> : - )
<arand> I think thim might be a good idea to migrate to #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<epimeth> null__: if you want a light lappy for web development/surfing you have to go with the macbook air
<epimeth> netbooks are unacceptable and if weight is an issue its got to be the air
<epimeth> arand: truth
<null__> epimeth: point taken, makes sense. ty
<prestonc> man, 78%. This is crazy.
<epimeth> null__:  or, of course, the dell whassname thats really light... dunno if its still available, even... you can probably get a refurb really cheap
<null__> epimeth: apple aesthetics are nice, though... : - )
<epimeth> null__: yea but only if you are willing to pay the apple tax...
<epimeth> null__: afaik that is unacceptable.  I really don't need a multitouch trackpad / mouse
<null__> epimeth: two finger scrolling works a lot better then side scrolling
<null__> epimeth: imho
<epimeth> null__: absolutely.  and a huge 5x4 inch trackpad is much better than a 3x2, but neither is worth 500 bucks
<epimeth> :-)
<null__> epimeth: touché
<null__> well, i've got class in the morning, see y'all later.
<epimeth> wait!!!
<epimeth> no!!!
<null__> ?
<epimeth> did you catch my problem?!?!? can you help???
<epimeth> :-(
<null__> about what?
<epimeth> so I downloaded the ubuntu 10.04 DVD thinking it would be the same thing as the 9.04 DVD, as in it has all of the *buntus on it... It does not, or at least the default install does not. So I tried installing kubuntu-desktop form apt and told dpkg to use kdm instead of gdm. Now my bootup screen is fugly and when logging in to kde all I have is a konsole window. What other packages do I need to install of configure to get kubuntu working
<epimeth>  corretly when I have ubuntu installed?
<epimeth> null__: I got class, too, but this pissed me off enough to lurk here for over an hour so I aint leaving til I have an answer!
<epimeth> :-D
<null__> haha, ok... lemme see.
<null__> epimeth: have you tried running: [ sudo startx ] ?
<Ascavasaion> Morning.  My laptop's hard disk light refuses to go off.  I do not know if the hard disk is running or not.  I ran the system>Administration>Disk Utility's Benchmark feature out of curiosity.  I have restarted the computer already and still it does not go off.  Any ideas?
<epimeth> null__: I'm in X... kdm works great.  I log in, get a pretty wallpaper and a konsole window... thats *it*
<epimeth> and its not even a proper konsole window, its a *white* console window with a *white* background.... *shudder*
<null__> try using gdm instead?
<epimeth> again, kdm / gdm both work fine.  its kde that isn't loading properly
<null__> ok...
<null__> have you updated everything?
<Ascavasaion> Oh, it is off... whoohooo!!!
<null__> try that from the konsole
<Ascavasaion> That was indeed odd.
<epimeth> null__: fully updated... ran a apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Ascavasaion> Does Linux run something akin to Window's scandisk, or similar,  behind the scenes?
<null__> ok... Try [Control]+[Alt]+[F7]
<epimeth> null__: selected kdm when I was asked to configure the dm, finished the install.  restarted, got the fugly loading screen.  kdm came up, I logged in, and all I had was the konsole window
<null__> so it's starting in konsole mode, not graphical mode?
<epimeth> null__: no, its graphical.  I have the kde background and a konsole window.  its not a terminal
<null__> hmm... never had that problem before, nor heard of it, but i am still looking
<epimeth> I can run things from the konsole, too.... I tried firefox and firefox loaded without the kde branding
<null__> oh...
<null__> you are in console mode
<null__> they changed it, i remember booting my server into text mode, and it started x with only a console window
<null__> that was white with black text and a background image
<epimeth> null__: btw, the laptop from dell is called adamo... none in the refurb store tho
<bbalajirao> Hello room. I want to increase the number of kernels installed on my system. Where do I configure this?
<epimeth> null__: yea, thats exactly it...
<epimeth> !
<null__> ok, h/o
<arand> bbalajirao: install them manually?
<null__> epimeth: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
 * Ascavasaion twiddles his thumbs.
<epimeth> bbalajirao: I think you just install linux-image-VERSION-YOU-WANT and linux-headers-VERSION-YOU-WANT
<epimeth> null__: okay, done... I'll log out and try it... brb
<null__> epimeth: in kdm, can you select your session?
<bbalajirao> I want to configure my system to keep the number of kernels I want. WHere is this variable configured?
<epimeth> null__: awesome
<epimeth> null__: thanks dude
<epimeth> null__: we can both go to sleep now :-D
<null__> cool beans, glad it worked!
<null__> epimeth: sounds good to me. catch you later!
<epimeth> null__: thats the second time in as many days I have seen/heard "cool beans"
<epimeth> null__: this is after like 3 years of not hearing it
<epimeth> null__: and mind you, I used to use it a LOT
<null__> epimeth: i'm trying to bring it back, haha
<epimeth> null__: I hear ya... I'll pass the word along :-)
<epimeth> adios folks!
<blue102> bit quiet today ?
<ddecator> probably a lot of people didn't get on because of the holiday
<blue102> might be the case
<blue102> have a look t8ter
<null__> busy today on here for me...
<blue102> yeah
<null__> but it's at it's end as i have class tomorrow
<ddecator> so do i =(
<null__> helping people is great
<null__> i like it
<blue102> back to school?
<ddecator> yup =)
<null__> catch y'all later
<ddecator> cya null__
<blue102> no easter hollydays ?
<ddecator> i had last friday off, that was it
<blue102> I have all the time off
<Ascavasaion> I worked Friday 12 hours, Saturday 12 hours, off on Sunday and working today 13 hours. :(
<blue102> but I like to learn new things
<ddecator> lucky. we're on a quarter system though so we get the entire month of december off and little else
<Ascavasaion> whoops, wrong window.
<blue102> I got a lot of help here for the simple reason I just started with linux a few months ago
<ddecator> help is what we're here for =)
<blue102> I noticed
<ddecator> and none of that computer-automated or scripted-techsupport stuff =p
<blue102> I built myself a ubuntu 9.10 server  and Imap
<blue102> squirrelmail dovecot and getmail
<ddecator> very nice. i just recently setup an ubuntu 10.04 server
<blue102> if that is the latest one
<blue102> one thing bus me how does one setup vnc
<ddecator> i just use ssh
<blue102> bugs
<blue102> that is what i do between servers
<blue102> how do you set that up
<blue102> vnc I mean
<ddecator> i honestly don't know, sorry. try #ubuntu-server =)
<ddecator> especially since you're using 9.10
<blue102> how can you see the version
<blue102> in dos you type ver
<vega> "dos" ? :)
<vega> lsb_release -a
<ddecator> aw, i was just gonna put the command...
<blue102> command not found
<blue102> no command lsb
<vega> well, the command is not "lsb"
<vega> 10:16 < vega> lsb_release -a
<vega>                    ^
<blue102> got is karmic koala
<blue102> 9.10
<vega> yes, this channel is for 10.04 (lucid)
<blue102> how do you get 10.4
<blue102> that what I have as well
<vega> upgrade to it
<blue102> I have ubuntu server 9.10
<blue102> and on the laptop 10.4 lucid beta 1
<blue102> what I am typing on now dig
<vega> server version has it's own upgrade procedures
<blue102> is 10. 4 ubuntu server out?
<vega> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<vega> blue102: of course not
<blue102> That is what I thought I had a look at the website yesterday
<vega> see topic for release schedule, it's the same for server and desktop
<blue102> ah thnk you 29 of april
<ddecator> beta 2 soon =)
<blue102> yeah the 9th
<blue102> i have no prob with this version
<costre> me neither ... knock knock
<blue102> runs well on my old laptop
<costre> Ubuntu is getting scary competitive if you ask me :)
<blue102> with whom
<blue102> I believ all software should be free
<ddecator> competitive software can still be free =)
<costre> indeed
<blue102> that's right
<blue102> I was thinking on old ms
<costre> I mean ... if you offered people a free car istead of buying a brand new car for 30.000$ you'd expect an absolute piece of junk
<blue102> I do believe linux has developed a great deal
<blue102> thatn is when I had a go with red hat linux 6.2
<blue102> and that has been a few years ago
<blue102> still in the days of dos
<blue102> cu guys have to go cheers
 * arand never realised we were in b2 freeze, pah, no wonder it's a bit slow...
<costre> I remember friends trying out Linux back and forth back in -98 and onward ... but it was always a great deal of hassle, often just to get the harddrive working or the monitor not flickering. Being kind of lazy, I never bothered
<ariefbayu> <blue102> I agree with you. I've been using linux from 2004 and I see a great deal of progress here
<ddecator> having good wifi support was a major hurdle too
<ariefbayu> <ddecator> There a trick there, before you buy something, make sure it will run out of the box or maybe require minor tweak on linux
<areichman> when the driver for my broadcom card was available without using the command line (in 9.04,  I think) I couldn't believe it
<ariefbayu> haha broadcom. For me, it work on 9.04, broken (due to jockey bug) on 9.10 and working again on 10.04 (beta)
<vega> there's still too much of those kinds of regressions
<ddecator> good to hear regressions are being addressed =)
<ariefbayu> but, overall I love ubuntu. My only complain is I can't play my windows game :( (but, that's not ubuntu's fault)
<vega> for instance logitech dinovo edge usb stopped working 2 weeks ago
<vega> worked fine in lucid before that and also 9.04
<areichman> I think the only real solution for that is more market share, enough so that manufacturers will write drivers themselves instead of relying on the community
<ariefbayu> <areichman>Yep
<vega> just 10 minutes ago i found this (not tested yet): https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/105987 but it was really hard to find
<areichman> where I'd really like to see some improvement is with audio and video. Windows and OS X make it so easy to do video chats and integrate with TV's
<areichman> I know Linux can do it but it's often more work than it's work
<areichman> even with the best-supported hardware (intel graphics cards)
<costre> if you have a rather modern TV and graphics card you only need a DVI -> HDMI adapter :)
<vish> hmm, rhythmbox stutters when changing wallpapers :s
<areichman> I've got HDMI right on my motherboard and a very modern TV, still have to deal with overscan issues and mythtv database crashing :-)
<vish> rather i think it is PA causing the stuttering , it seems that disk I/O show how causes audio to stutter
<vish> s/show/some
<ddecator> vish: that's an odd find o.o
<costre> I wouldn't think twice if sudden hardd drive activity made a mp3 studder
<vish> ddecator: well , i'm hit by it easily since , i have a wallpaper changer ;)  it keeps changing wallpapers at every 5 mins , hence i noticed it ;)
<ddecator> vish: fair enough, haha. i forget about wallpaper slideshows =p
<vish> costre: didnt happen until 2days ago , i'v been using the wallpaperchanger for a long time now
<vish> now , i need to look at the updates in the last two days , :s
<costre> vish Switched to very high def wallpapers? :)
<vish> costre: nah , same old wallpapers , nothing new in the wallpapers
<zniavre_> #546485
<vish> bug #546485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546485 in gtk2-engines-murrine "font rendering regression" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546485
<zniavre_> vish thank you   :o)
<vish> np.. i was curious :)
<vish> hmm , i'v seen this bug a while ago
<vish> ooh , Cimi seems to have fixed it
<Berzerker> anyone have a problem of gwibber using 100% cpu?
<ddecator> yes, i heard about it on dent
<ddecator> theres a bug somewhere
<ddecator> bug report*
<vish> Berzerker: Bug 530605 , it is due to keyring
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530605 in libgnome-keyring "gvfs-mount doesn't always work. gvfsd-smb starts using 100% cpu." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530605
<ddecator> yah that's the one. thanks vish, i'm too tired to look bugs up right now, haha. idk why i'm even still up
<vish> bad crappy keyring, it causes[d] the same problem for me in evolution :/
<vish> the last update /might/ have fixed the bug for evo , havent seen my evo bug in a few days
<linuxrevolution> Hi all
<ddecator> hey linuxrevolution
<linuxrevolution> notify-osd don't work!
<linuxrevolution> ddecator: :)
<ddecator> it's not working at all?
<linuxrevolution> ddecator: at all
<linuxrevolution> ddecator: when I (notify-send "my test string") in terminal there is no acty
<linuxrevolution> act*
<ddecator> were there any in-flux updates that caused it to be removed? it's working for me. also, did you install the extra packages for using notify-send?
<linuxrevolution> ddecator: notify-osd is installed but which extra packages???
<ddecator> linuxrevolution: i had to install notification-daemon and another package to use notify-send. let me find it a sec...
<linuxrevolution> ddecator: ok
<ddecator> linuxrevolution: libnotify-bin
<linuxrevolution> ddecator: notification-daemon not installed
<linuxrevolution> ddecator: libnotify-bin installed
<ddecator> notify-osd worked for applications just fine before i installed those, but i couldn't use the "notify-send" command until those were installed
<linuxrevolution> ddecator: ok let me install notification-deamon
<linuxrevolution> ddecator: please send me a mess
<keturn> if I'm using proprietary nvidia drivers and I have a reproducable X crash, is there any way I can usefully report bugs, or does ubuntu ignore reports for closed-source modules?
<ddecator> linuxrevolution: are you trying to get irssi notifications? =)
<linuxrevolution> ddecator: hey this is working :D
<linuxrevolution> ddecator: thank for the help mate
<ddecator> linuxrevolution: no problem! i just set that up a week ago myself =p
<linuxrevolution> ddecator: that was notification-deamon
<linuxrevolution> ddecator: another question :p
<ddecator> linuxrevolution: yes?
<linuxrevolution> ddecator: I can't use keyboard layout :(
<linuxrevolution> ddecator: there is an error
<ddecator> keturn: there are nvidia driver packages that you can file bugs against
<ddecator> linuxrevolution: what's the error?
<linuxrevolution> ddecator: let me show you
<ddecator> linuxrevolution: pastebin if it's long
<AprilHare> can anyone tell me how to prevent gwibber-service from launching on login?
<linuxrevolution> ddecator: ya
<ddecator> AprilHare: it should be an option in the gwibber preferences
<AprilHare> do i need to remove gwibber?
<AprilHare> right thanks ddecator
<ddecator> AprilHare: no problem =)
<AprilHare> tis a cpu hog
<ddecator> AprilHare: yah, theres a keyring bug right now causing that
<AprilHare> well i'll lay off that app till bug fixed
<ddecator> bug 530605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530605 in libgnome-keyring "gvfs-mount doesn't always work. gvfsd-smb starts using 100% cpu." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530605
<AprilHare> how long till release? 20 days or so?
<ddecator> official release? the 29th i believe
<linuxrevolution> ddecator: this is the error https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3417245/222.jpg
<ddecator> linuxrevolution: haha, not gonna lie, i have no idea what would be causing that. have you searched for a bug report?
<linuxrevolution> ddecator: yes and no result :(
<linuxrevolution> ddecator: but I think beta 2 will solve it
<ddecator> wow, looks like that was a problem way back in breezy...
<ddecator> linuxrevolution: if it isn't fixed by then, file a new bug report please, with the information from the commands given in the error =)
<linuxrevolution> ddecator: yes I did
<ddecator> linuxrevolution: good deal, thanks!
<linuxrevolution> ddecator: and thank you for the help :)
<linuxrevolution> ddecator: bye mate!
<ddecator> linuxrevolution: cya
<ddecator> and on that note, sleep time =)
<ddecator> night all
<beer> hi
<beer> in this install guide: http://uni-one.adsl.dk/main.pdf to ubuntu 10.04 to I miss something ?
<blue-frog> if you only want to document what is already self explained. no
<beer> I dont know what a newcomes whould like to have in a guide. What is the typical user frostation when trying to install ubuntu?
<vicious> What's so exciting about 10.04?
<beer> LTS?
<keturn> yarg.  server-room feng shui.
<Marcvs> someone else is experiencing empathy (2.30) not being able to connect to msn since today?
<Ian_Corne> trying the fglrx driver, take 2
<nigelbabu> beer, a bunch of spell/grammar errors there you might have to correct
<tuxuser_> vicious: my list after a 30-min live trial of beta1: faster distro, updated software, nice graphics, works out-of-the box for everything I usually do on 9.10.
<nigelbabu> beer, a little more pictures would be nice too
<beer> nigelbabu: I tough I did have the right amount of pictures. What pictures do you think that are missing?
<vicious> Lucid Lynx.
<vicious> Hmm.
<vicious> Watching videos about it on Youtube.
<nigelbabu> beer, well pictures of all the stages of installation wouldn't hurt
<beer> nigelbabu: what stage did I overlook/miss a screen shot?
<beer> I think I am getting old since I can remember  stage that there are not at least one picture
<tuxuser_> keturn: Yet Another Rsync Gui ? Thx.
<blue-frog> Marcvs, no.
<Marcvs> blue-frog, ok thanks
<Ian_Corne> fglrx test results: no direct rendering but at least i'm not thrown into safe graphics mode
<tankdriver> Hi, when I have the "light-theme" and I have a window with only the close button (like jockey-gtk), the design feels to be cut off near the close button. is this a known bug?
<tankdriver> seems to be this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532224 but this one should already been fixed for days.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 532224 in compiz "[ambiance, radiance] no rounding when window has no maximise icon" [High,Confirmed]
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> $ glxinfo | grep -i direct
<Ian_Corne> libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/fglrx/dri/tls/r600_dri.so
<Ian_Corne> libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/fglrx/dri/r600_dri.so
<Ian_Corne> But i don't have fglrx installed
<Ian_Corne> why is it looking there?
<joaopinto> Ian_Corne, dpkg -S /usr/lib/fglrx/dri/r600_dri.so
<SandGorgon_> hey guys.. I accidentally removed my network manager tray icon.. how do I get it back ?
<Ian_Corne> well joaopinto dpkg: /usr/lib/fglrx/dri/r600_dri.so not found.
<Ian_Corne> obviously
<almoxarife> SandGorgon_: you should be able to find NetworkManager Applet 0.8 by right clicking on the panel
<SandGorgon_> almoxarife, "Add to Panel" has no Network Manager ... is that what u were referring to ?
<almoxarife> SandGorgon_
<arand> Hehe, ubuntu-tweak seems to have really embraced the button disorder: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/42237268/out.ogv
<almoxarife> SandGorgon_: does it have Indicator Applet 0.3.6?
<emry> brb
<SandGorgon_> almoxarife, yup
<SandGorgon_> almoxarife, I got the volume control.. but network is still missing
<vish> arand: which bug did you find that?
<arand> Bug #535088
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535088 in metacity "Metacity bug when using background for buttons" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535088
<almoxarife> SandGorgon_: I wonder if you have to logout and login? you do have some network setup?
<vish> ty
<arand> Annoying that the librarian links doesn't reference the originating bug in any way...
<SandGorgon_> almoxarife, yes.. which is why how I'm here ;)
<SandGorgon_> almoxarife, I guess I'll logout
<SandGorgon_> almoxarife, I think I'll file it as a bug
<Rabbitnightmare> hey I love the mac-ish button placement, however please move the close button to the left as it bothers me I keep maximising the window when I mean to close it
<arand> Rabbitnightmare: Are you running the latest version?
<Rabbitnightmare> oh its fixed with an update?
<Rabbitnightmare> idk I downloaded it a week ago and like just burned it and installed it to test it out
<Rabbitnightmare> it is definetally complete awesomeness
<arand> Rabbitnightmare: If you have applied all updates the order should be similar to OSX.
<Rabbitnightmare> awesome, cuz I find using Ubuntu already reminds me of my Mac, this makes the transition easier on me when working with the two
<Rabbitnightmare> heh you should include gnome-do and gnome-do dock and global menu bar from google code
<Rabbitnightmare> get rid of OpenOffice.org off the disk
<arand> Rabbitnightmare: I'm sure plenty of people would disagree...
<Rabbitnightmare> I was joking about the first part, but OpenOffice.org should be removed off the ISO to save space
<Emry> Is there any reason not to update today? :)
<Rabbitnightmare> I dont know it looks very stable
<Emry> Cool. :)
<Rabbitnightmare> it is just all astetic updates now
<Emry> ^_^
<Emry> The other day I got buggy results with the proprietary ATI driver. ^^;
<costre> emry You have to be just a bit lucky to not encounter any weird problem with drivers or such. I run 10.04 and have NO problems, only improvements
<Rabbitnightmare> thats just the ATI driver
<Rabbitnightmare> go out and buy a cheap NVIDIA card
<BUGabundo> oias
<Rabbitnightmare> bias yes but the drivers work
<Emry> How Open is ATI now?  I heard that ATI had made some of their drivers open source, but I haven't taken the time to look into it. >: )
 * Emry has an nvidia in his desktop.  Can't just get a cheap card for his laptop though. ^-^
<Rabbitnightmare> aha
<Rabbitnightmare> I make it a point to get intel or nvidia laptops so I know Linux will work
<lapion> hello, can anyone tell me how to get more verbose information from the i915 or the Xserver..
<Rabbitnightmare> well it is 10.04 when is the release date of the new ubuntu
<lapion> I keep on getting freezes without any information in any of the logs
<lapion> the screens get frozen, only strange thing is that I can ssh to it, and see all the software is still running
<Rabbitnightmare> the website should go purple now death to brown
<lapion> I can even run software on a remote desktop
<Emry> The Open Source drivers work great, but I don't know if they handle 3D well or not. :P
<Rabbitnightmare> only on some boards
<Rabbitnightmare> like the new HD 4XXX boards work great with the foss drivers
<Rabbitnightmare> but your x1000 and x2000 boards will still be closed because of the technology used
<lapion> using the i915 kernel driver.. let me check for the x-server driver
<Rabbitnightmare> Ubuntu 10.04 is the first version of Ubuntu or Linux in general I will tell people to use when they want something else other than Windows
<Emry> I am running a Toshiba Satalite with one of the AMD Turion chips. ^^
<Rabbitnightmare> I have not seen this much work go into a *nix OS other than Mac
<Emry> Looks like HD3100 ^^
<Emry> Update manager says its time to reboot. ^_^  I may be back in a bit if I don't get busy. :)
<Rabbitnightmare> not because it looks like Mac, but the default theme, wallpaper, stability, and speed
<lapion> be carefull 10.04 is not yet released styill in beta-stages, or pre-release stages
<Rabbitnightmare> right
<Rabbitnightmare> I meant when it comes out
<lapion> 10-04
<Rabbitnightmare> is there going to be a new audio theme?
<lapion> I think such things have been frozen allready
<Rabbitnightmare> I hate the old Ubuntu startup sound but I can live
<lapion> wellhave you tried one of the beta-live-install discs to check it out ?
<lapion> or done a upgrade ?
<Rabbitnightmare> its changed?
<lapion> well anyhow I am having my own problems the i915 driver seems to freeze up the whole screen withoutany warning or error message
<lapion> I don't think the sound theme has changed
<[diablo]> totally off topic, but anyone from the UK here? If so, is it a public holiday today please?
<thomas_> which version of kde is in kubuntu 10.04?
<Daniturn> does anyone know if  atheros wireless adapter are supported in 10.04
<Daniturn> ?
<mazda01_> can anyone help, i just installed the daily build but when booting there's no option to edit boot options and it just sits at the splash screen.
<mazda01_> ubuntu and 5 dots below it. i hit esc a million times before that but no boot options editor came up from grub????
<mazda01_> i used the lucid alternate installer downloaded from 4-3-10.
<BUGa_vacations> mazda01 press left shift for grub ?
<erik__> Has anyone gotten iPhone tethering working in 10.04? I really need it for the next weeks, and Im going to have to downgrade to 9.10 if I cant get it working.
<[diablo]> erik__, I never got tethering working with iPhone and Ubuntu, as far as I am aware you need the apple drivers
<erik__> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/iphone-tethering-on-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<erik__> it seems to work fine in 9.10
<BUGa_vacations> erik__: works fine for me with android
<BUGa_vacations> but that doesn't help you much
<[diablo]> works for me too with android :-)
<erik__> perhaps I need a new phone :P
<[diablo]> yes
<BUGa_vacations> and perhaps you need a new android phone
 * [diablo] likes his Milestone
<erik__> ive been considering getting a nexus one. but I have kinda fallen in love with my iPhone 3GS
<mazda01_> BUGa_vacations: and what is keeping it from booting into a gnome session do you know?
<Daniturn> is atheros wirless network adaptors supported with out having to config system to find it
<yofel> mazda01_: for boot options you have top keep left shift pressed on boot, not press esc
<mazda01_> BUGa_vacations: also, is that documented somewhere? this is because the new grub? too bad it doesn't tell me that like the old grub did, it would say hit esc to see grub menu
<erik__> success :D
<erik__> complied it myself. seems to work :P
<BUGa_vacations> mazda01 been like that since karmic
<BUGa_vacations> and grub2
<Marcvs> anyone is using gwibber under lucid?
<BUGa_vacations> yep
<BUGa_vacations> 100% cpu?
<Marcvs> no
<BUGa_vacations> known keyring bug
<Marcvs> cannot add account
<BUGa_vacations> daily ppa ?
<Marcvs> known bug too
<BUGa_vacations> or archive?
<Marcvs> no, tried but
<Marcvs> doesn't change
<Daniturn> will anyone do remote access and halp me set up my wireless adaptor
<mazda01_> yofel: nope, i just kept hitting left shift during boot up (after bios screen) and nothing happened. still stuck at ubuntu splash screen
<Daniturn> in ubuntu 9.10
<yofel> hm
<Daniturn> help*
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: this channel is meant for Lucid
<BUGa_vacations> please go to #ubuntu for 9.10 and older releases
<BUGa_vacations> thank you
<Daniturn> ok than 10.04 when its set up
<BUGa_vacations> ?
<mazda01_> BUGa_vacations: ok, i didn't notice it in karmic because I haven't had issues. my upgrade from jaunty to karmic was smooth!
<mazda01_> BUGa_vacations: im still not getting a grub menu when pounding the left shift key during boot up. any other suggestions?
<BUGa_vacations> yes
<BUGa_vacations> try to get lucky
<BUGa_vacations> I keep missing mine too, if I press *too* soon
<lapion> ok my bug seems to be a very old bug, pre 09.10 .. and now worsened in 10.04
<BUGa_vacations> it must be _just_ once grub starts
<mazda01_> BUGa_vacations: and how can I tell when grub just starts? this seems like regression to me. this is a LTS release?
<mazda01_> i know it's only beta1 but booting issue is a huge issue.
<mazda01_> if i ever do get into grub, what will i edit to make it get past the boot splash? i have an nvidia 5xxx series card.
<BUGa_vacations> mazda01 you can go to recovery and get logs and file a bug
<BUGa_vacations> or you can edit grub to not show a splash
<mazda01_> BUGa_vacations: sounds good. I like contributing where I can.
<BUGa_vacations> you should see a quick flickr once grub starts
<BUGa_vacations> and then press, and keep pressing shift
<mazda01_> BUGa_vacations: ok, will try to get lucky. :-)   like I said, this seems like a regression for grub, why they make it so hard to get into the grub menu is beyond me
<BUGa_vacations> regression? what regression?
<BUGa_vacations> what funcionality did you loose from previous grub2 ?
<mazda01_> BUGa_vacations: ok, maybe I am using the wrong terminology, the change from grub to grub2 to not say anything about entering the grub menu by hitting a certain key I would say is a huge mistake.
<penguin42> mazda01_: Yeh it does seem harder to me as well; but if you hit shift just before the BIOS is about to hand over to grub and keep it held down it seems to work
<mazda01_> BUGa_vacations: no regression, you're right.
<penguin42> mazda01_: I think it can be configured back though
<mazda01_> BUGa_vacations: just huge oversight as to how this will impact users who have a problem. they get to a stalled boot splash and have no idea how to get into grub. they give up and go back to windfows.
<BUGa_vacations> the idea is NOT to get stuck
<BUGa_vacations> plus how do they go to windows? from grub? if so, they can go to recovery
<penguin42> BUGa_vacations: I do have some sympathy; it can be quite tricky to get shift at just the right point
<BUGa_vacations> I know
<BUGa_vacations> I have to boot 2 or 3 times too
<yofel> if you actually have both windows and linux installed the grub menu is supposed to show anyway.
<yofel> afaik
<BUGa_vacations> yes
<BUGa_vacations> that's what I said
<mazda01_> BUGa_vacations: ok, i got lucky, removed quiet and splash from options and it booted right into gdm. what gives. I didn't go into recovery mode. why was it hanging at splash screen anyway, is the splash screen messed up?
<BUGa_vacations> plymouth is EVIL
<mazda01_> BUGa_vacations: but, now that I am in, i have no desktop icons, no contect menu when right clicking, nothing. very weird. I do see a similar background picture to OS X though
<mazda01_> BUGa_vacations: what is plymoth. the new boot splash program?
<BUGa_vacations> yes
<mazda01_> BUGa_vacations: nevermind, i am into the desktop. I do now have a top panel but no icons on the desktop. that's no issue. I think i can figure it out from here.
<Genscher> Is it kms which automatically kills all xorg.conf on reboot? I just did "sudo aticonfig --initial" but when rebooting all xorg.conf were gone, weird
<Genscher> ah sorry for the noise, was on live cd /etc, not on mounted /media/etc
<zdendo> Hello. Anybody knows how I can play wma-pro mediafiles in (K)Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit? I have Medibuntu repozitory too. And installed w64codecs. wma works properly. Not work wma-pro
<mfraz74> just synced my phone's contacts with ubuntu one
<Genscher> and i just got an installed Ubuntu 10.4 with an ATI card + fglrx driver! not for the faint-hearted ;)
<Genscher> if anyone needs info about how to do it, just ask me :)
<mfraz74> thankfully i don't have anything with ati graphics
<joaopinto> what is special about installing fglrx on 10.04 ?
<joaopinto> except for the fact that it's broken :P
<yofel> wasn't it supposed to be fixed?
<yofel> at least the bug about not supporting lucid xorg and kernel is fix released
<joaopinto> I have tested it this weekend, glxgears and some opengl games just segfault on start
<Genscher> joaopinto, well first of all you cannot even get into the gui/gdm because the display just shuts off when booting form live cd
<joaopinto> it does support, if you don't need opengl :P
<yofel> heh
<joaopinto> Genscher, that is not fglrx generic, I did not have that problem
<joaopinto> I already had lucid installed for some time, tried fglrx this weekend and it installed just fine
<Genscher> joaopinto, it is because of radeon.modeset=1, so you have to set that to 0 at grub line
<joaopinto> I only noticed it was broken when I was about to play a game
<joaopinto> Genscher, like I said, I didn't had that problem with my ati+fglrx :)
<Genscher> yeah, it's hdmi stuff
<Genscher> and it's ati hd5750
<Genscher> over here
<Genscher> joaopinto, you then get a showstopper when using that commandline and have to ctrl-F4 to loginto console, build manually some xorg.conf with vesa driver and finaly get into startx!
<penguin42> Genscher: That seems to be a problem with the hd5xxx - the hd4xxx stuff comes up OK (although not tried on hdmi)
<Genscher> now installing ubuntu with 640x480 (guessing where the buttons might be)
<Genscher> penguin42, yeah, as ususal: too new
<penguin42> Genscher: Have you bug reported that incidentally?
<Genscher> penguin42, nah, i think even someone did but it was marked as "resolved" and "fix commited" but at least the daily from yeesterday wasn't ;)
<penguin42> Genscher: It would be good to submit it with details of your card
<jackhigh> im gonna try a reinstall of lucid my upgrade doesnt seem to have gone well am i best using the daily build or the beta1 iso ?
<Genscher> penguin42, ok!
<penguin42> Genscher: I just wonder whether there is a problem with the driver for the older Radeons going, 'oh it's a Radeon, I know what to do . oh ....'
<duffydack> jackhigh, its a couple days till beta2 now so i`d go with a daily
<jackhigh> thanks
<Genscher> penguin42, well it's working when i changed the "option radeon modeset" to 0 in the conf
<Genscher> (+ using xorg.conf generated by aticonfig --initial)
<penguin42> Genscher: Yeh which is what makes me suspicious that the radeon mode setting is trying to do it for a card it doesn't know anything about
<Genscher> penguin42, i even tried 2 monitors (one hdmi and one dvi, the dvi one stayed alive but got just blank)
<penguin42> yeh, I think it's worth reporting
<Genscher> at least mentioning in the bug that it's not-so-fixed for HD 5XXX
<penguin42> Genscher: Yeh
 * penguin42 disappears for a while
<duffydack> light themes got an update, anyone know whats changed if anything?
<Dr_Willis> proberly little tweaks and fix's i imagine
<monkey_dust>  hi all - i am unable to launch ubuntu one - it says: failed to execute child process "ubuntu-one-client applet" - all ubuntu-one packages are installed - hints & tips please?
<Pici> duffydack: Check the changelog: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/0.1.6.3
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/light-themes-ubuntu-mono-packages.html
<Dr_Willis> The latest ubuntu-mono brings package-supported icons with new logo for software-center, synaptic, new logos to distributor-log as well as a new logo for GDM:
<mfraz74> button layout changed again?
<nowth> does anyone have high-res TTYs? I only get 80 column text or else an "out of range" warning from my monitors
<Pici> I don't know what buttons the changelog is reffering to.
<Dr_Willis> they apraently moved the close/min/max around  to sync with what was  mentioned last week
<shadeslayer> hi,when i try to use chown to change ownership of all the files in /media/Data ( my data partition ) , the files still are owned by root
<mfraz74> maximize,minimize,close to close,minimize,maximize
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  and the filesystem of the data partition is what?
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: NTFS
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  thats the problem then.
<Dr_Willis> You have to mount the partition with the proper ioptions. Not chown/chmod it
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  you could install ntfs-config and add a proper entry to the /etc/fstab file .
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: umm... the KDE device notifier does that,,,
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: i didnt mess with fstab :P
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  if you want all users to have full access.. you proberly do need to mess with fstab. Ive noticed kde not mounting ntfs/vfat properly here as well
<Dr_Willis> ntfs-config tweaks some system  settings to allow them to get auto-mounted  with different options.. or it can make a fstab entry for you
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: hmm.. well the only problem with the ownership is that im asked for a password everytime i login
<Dr_Willis> you mean you access the data partition and it asks for a password?
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: yes.. the kdesudo dialog pops up
<Dr_Willis> if you make a fstab entry - it wont ask.
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: hmm... ok
<Dr_Willis> it will mount it at boot time. instead of 'on first access'
<Dr_Willis> actually kde has settings to mount them automatically also i recall.
<Dr_Willis> but i perfer them to mount at boot.
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: thats what i configured
<monkey_dust>  hi all - i am unable to launch ubuntu one - it says: failed to execute child process "ubuntu-one-client applet" - all ubuntu-one packages are installed - hints & tips please?
<mfraz74> monkey_dust: have you done an update?
<monkey_dust> mfraz74, i update regularly
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: well... ok ill mount them at boot :P
<shadeslayer> btw has anyone got plymouth to work with the nvidia drivers?
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  since i share mine over samba as well.. i find that works best
<shadeslayer> ( I know about the bug,but none of the fixes work )
<Dr_Willis> I disabled plymouth last week :) so havent noticed shadeslayer  if its working now or not
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: yeah i have it disabled too... instead i use a framebuffer in the ttys'
<Dr_Willis> I disable that also. :)
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: :P
<Dr_Willis> have you noticed the consoles havng a color other then 'black' as the background? i sware  2 weeks ago - it was a purpleish
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: i just like the Frame buffers :)
<Dr_Willis> framebuffer has caused me so many issues over the years.
<mfraz74> yes, i've noticed that too. changed mine back to black
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: um.. i just enabled them 2 days ago :)
<Dr_Willis> Then again -  i also want to actually see the text messages scroll by. so i disable fb. and make the messages verbose.
<Dr_Willis> I never changed mine - they seemed to have changed by theirselfs.. i only saw the color change on one machine.
<shadeslayer> ( although the tty's disappear every alterante boot... they go to a corner and sit there )
<mfraz74> i tried to change the theme, but that didn't work so i had to do it manually
<BUGa_vacations> m
<petermaple> hi everyone, I'm a rookie to Ubuntu, and I'm trying to install the lucid beta1 though wubi, I download the ISO file from http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-beta1-desktop-amd64.iso. but no wubi can install it, I checked the log, and found the wubi download a wrong metalink file ,so it can't distinguish the ISO. how can I do now ? thanks !
<MikeChelen> petermaple: if you are new to ubuntu, using a beta release isn't recommended :)
<h00k> aaaaaand desktopcouch crashes again
<petermaple> but I just want to install it~
<petermaple> so you don't recommend to install a Ubuntu through a wubi ?
<kklimonda|G1> it's not as well tested as normal installation
<costre> I recommend always slating the system when installing
<h00k> Also, if anything were to happen to your Windows partition, your Ubuntu install might be gone as well
<h00k> :(
<MikeChelen> petermaple: try installing 9.10 with wubi
<MikeChelen> it is fine to try out the system
<petermaple> Yes i know ~but I just want to learn the system ,since I am a Rockie, I need a windows to do normal things
<MikeChelen> also usb boot is good for learning
<petermaple> USB boot lose most of it's functions ,isn't it ?
<MikeChelen> the basic desktop is the same, and documents can be saved onto the usb stick
<MikeChelen> wubi more complete than usb
<MikeChelen> *is more
<nowth> not that I haven't asked this before but -- how do I change the resolution of the TTYs? Because vga=773 kernel options etc. aren't doing the trick anymore.
<nowth> not in hex either
<Ian_Corne> nowth:
<Ian_Corne> dpkg --reconfiger console-setup
<Ian_Corne> + spelling
<nowth> Ian, there's nothing to be done there
<nowth> just font size (height, really), but that isn't what I'm after
<Ian_Corne> font size is the resolution
<petermaple> OK, thanks ,Mike.
<nowth> no
<Ian_Corne> it is not?
<nowth> no.
<nowth> resolution stays the same
<nowth> font takes up less space
<nowth> but still 80 columns only
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> never noticed that
<Daniturn> i have 10.04 installed and it still saying wireless disabled how do i enable it
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: press your HW button for it ?
<Daniturn> BUGa_vacations what is HW button
<h00k> Daniturn: a hardware switch, make sure it is in the correct position
<Daniturn> where do i find that
<BUGa_vacations> its your laptop
<BUGa_vacations> you should know
<Daniturn> but in windows to enable it i have to press Fn + F1 thats all
<Daniturn> and how do i do that process on 10.04
<Daniturn> ive tired all sorts of things people have told me to do in terminal and none nof them work
<BUGa_vacations> do the same
<BUGa_vacations> or leave it enabled in windows
<Daniturn> ive tried
<BUGa_vacations> there are some cards that kernel can't enable
<BUGa_vacations> so you must leave it on
<Daniturn> how do i leave it on
<Daniturn> i have atheros AR5007EG wireless network adaptor
<voxio> ubuntu is missing the top resolution for my monitor 1280x1024
<voxio> any idea how I can fix this?
<Daniturn> in new to all this
<voxio> I have the latest nvidia drivers installed on 10.04
<Daniturn> i cant connect to internet wirelessly on 10.04 let alone trying anythin else new
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: if you are new, and don't feel confortable fixing stuff your self, why are you running a devel version on your production system?
<BUGa_vacations> voxio: how did you install those?
<voxio> the nvidia installer from their website
<bjsnider> hahahaa
<bjsnider> whatever
<Daniturn> yeh but i can do other things just not good with internet and stuff like that
<Daniturn> i can connect just not wirelessly
<Daniturn> and unless i find i fix i will never learn anythin out
<voxio> I also tried adding the resolution into the xorg.conf
<voxio> but it just seems to ignore it
<Daniturn> does atheros AR5007EG network adaptor work with 10.04
<Daniturn> because i never got it to work with 9.10
<Marcvs> already tried this?
<Marcvs> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1037540
<Daniturn> whats hardy
<Marcvs> older version of ubuntu
<costre> an older ubuntu release
<charlie-tca> The last LTS release
<voxio> I fixed the resolution problem
<Daniturn> so i ahev to downgrade from 10.04
<Daniturn> have*
<BUGa_vacations> voxio: we don't support the nvidia installer
<BUGa_vacations> you should have used the oficial way, aka jokey
<voxio> FYI xorg.conf had detected the wrong HorizSync and VertRefresh values
<Marcvs> Daniturn: no, you just can try the same solution
<voxio> so I corrected them
<voxio> and now I have the correct list of resolutions to choose from
<Daniturn> ok i will try when logged in on ubuntu
<voxio> thanks anyway
<Daniturn> and do i copy everythin into terminal
<Daniturn> i thought this room would be able to help me in someway or another
<Daniturn> but i new and dont have a clue what im doing
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<Dr_Willis> if you are new you proberly should stick with the normal release. not the beta.
<bjsnider> Daniturn, the atheros chip you mentioned works fine. it uses the ath5k driver
<Dr_Willis> atheros works fine here for me also on my netbook
<Daniturn> what is the ath5k and where can i get it and how do i load it into ubuntu
<bjsnider> it is alrady in the kernel
<Dr_Willis> Daniturn:  its allready included.
<Daniturn> how do i activate my wireless than
<bjsnider> is the hardware switch turned on?
<Dr_Willis> Daniturn:  you did use the network manager applet/icon ?
<Daniturn> hardware switch is that FN + F1 like in windows or not?
<Dr_Willis> Daniturn:  i had an odd quirk where i had to boot to windows.. use the switch and make SURE it was turned on.. for some odd reason the switch worked to turn the wireless off in linux.. but not back on.
<Dr_Willis> Daniturn:  it depends on the laptop.
<Dr_Willis> Daniturn:  mine have a switch on the front.
<bjsnider> Daniturn, there is usually a small light indicating that wifi is on, somewhere on the outside of the laptop
<MaximLevitsky> Dr_Willis: aspire one?
<Dr_Willis> AAO yes.
<Daniturn> but when i loggout of windows it will dsable my wireless and have to reconnect when im in windows again
<Daniturn> how do i ativate it in ubuntu
<Daniturn> woulod it be the same
<Daniturn> would*
<bjsnider> it would
<Dr_Willis> Daniturn:  you did click on the network icon at the top right?
<Daniturn> yes
<Daniturn> and it says wireless netowk disabled
<Daniturn> and cant click on it
<Dr_Willis> does it show any networks? there is a right click and a left click menu.  Theres also a check box to turn on wireless.
<Dr_Willis> i just click, select the network.. and enter password. all done. on my AAO
<Daniturn> i cant click any box fore wireless it dont let me its blanked out grey
<bjsnider> did you try fn+f1?
<Daniturn> not yet im in windows because its only way connect wirelessly at moment
<h00k> or some other key that looks like an antenna
<Daniturn> i will try it now and will be bk if it dont work
<bjsnider> really, you should read the documentation for that laptop to learn these things
<monkey_dust> bjsnider, that's called RTFM
<Daniturn> i know all of it for windows just not ubuntu because thats not what come loaded with it
<Daniturn> brb
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen people in #ubunto that done even notiec the fn-whatever keys. :) they just wonder why theres some icons in a ligter color on the f keys..
<Dr_Willis> seen some that dont even notice there is a switch on the front :)
<Dr_Willis> My AAO is using the ath5k module here it seems.
<bjsnider> the function keys must communicate directly with the bios because they always seem to do the same things in linux as in windows
<Dr_Willis> yep. ive seen on some laptops where a few of the keys work and some dont. Im guessing in windows they actally some how use a driver. vs directly to the bios
<MaximLevitsky> Dr_Willis: that why I asked. I have aspire one, and I know that some users are confused by its rfkill switch
<Dr_Willis> The switch on the AAO is very weird in linux at times. Its not really a switch. its actually more of a 'button'
<schlaftier> I never touch the switch on my AAO
<Dr_Willis> schlaftier:  yep. I make it a point to never touch it either. :)
<MaximLevitsky> Me nether, but it is hardware switch
<Dr_Willis> had to reboot to windows to get it to turn on  in the past.
<Dr_Willis> its more of a toggle button. :)
<Dr_Willis> that moves like a switch
<schlaftier> Dr_Willis: It used to screw things up in Hardy, and ever since I don't touch it
<Dr_Willis> Im not even sure if it works in Lucid.
<schlaftier> I don't care, I still have Karmic on it and hardware support is near-perfect now
<Dr_Willis> I have not done any netbook-tweaks on this install yet.  I do notice that its not seeing the left side SD card.
<Dr_Willis> but it does see the one on the right
<Dr_Willis> or was it the otuer way around..
<schlaftier> I heard that only the one on the right is hot-pluggable
<schlaftier> try putting a card in before booting
<Dr_Willis> I cant get the one on the right to see/work after i boot up. thats it.. i keep one in the left side all the time.
<schlaftier> Dr_Willis: there's a kernel option for that
<Dr_Willis> yea - ive not looked it up again. I was hoping the isntaller was smart enough to do it
<schlaftier> Dr_Willis: it's not -- this and the fan are the things that required manual tweaking on Karmic
<Daniturn> bk again
<Dr_Willis> Ive frogotten all about the fan. :)
<Daniturn> my Fn + F1 dont work in ubuntu but works fine in windows 7 connecting me to wireless
<monkey_dust> Daniturn, i haven't followed, is it a laptop or desktop?
<Daniturn> laptop
<monkey_dust> internal wifi or usb?
<Daniturn> internal wifi
<Daniturn> internal wifi
<BUGa_vacations> Karma: 2308
<BUGa_vacations> :(
 * BUGa_vacations must work harder on bug triagging 
<charlie-tca> BUGa_vacations: that seems low for you!
<penguin42> BUGa_vacations: Still much higher than me, I've only got 630
<Daniturn> my Fn +F1 dont work
<BUGa_vacations> dang yofel, you been doing it hard
<BUGa_vacations> charlie-tca: Karma:10229
<BUGa_vacations> niceeee
<charlie-tca> bugs
<BUGa_vacations> yep
<monkey_dust> Daniturn, did you check ubuntu-wiki pages? => https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<Daniturn> no just have a look
<h00k> monkey_dust: note, that article says, " Unsupported Version: This article applies to an unsupported version of Ubuntu. More info..."
<monkey_dust> h00k, idd you are right
<yofel> BUGa_vacations: not as much as I want in the last few weeks, this # and real life are keeping me busy atm :/
<BUGa_vacations> I know the feeling
<BUGa_vacations> I've been doing lot  of work on android
<BUGa_vacations> and work
<Daniturn> monkey_dust that document is so confusing to me
<BUGa_vacations> so not as many resources go into ubuntu
<kklimonda|G1> BUGa_vacations: how is openeclair?
<Ian_Corne> BUGa_vacations: slacker!
<Ian_Corne> :p
<BUGa_vacations> kklimonda|G1: nice and tight
<BUGa_vacations> been with it for a few minutes, and already on my second wipe :\
<BUGa_vacations> Ian_Corne: hey we all have our interesses
<BUGa_vacations> been here for 3 years
<kklimonda|G1> BUGa_vacations: it has closed drivers that were missing? why is cyanogenmod behind? :/
<BUGa_vacations> one gets tired of the same old Qs
<kklimonda|G1> true
<BUGa_vacations> kklimonda|G1: CM will not make the jump until oficial drivers are release
<BUGa_vacations> OE took his work, and ported the rest, and is using some hammered drivers
<charlie-tca> finally! decent music in example-content
<kklimonda|G1> i wonder if it's worth switching or should i just wait :/
<kklimonda|G1> charlie-tca: raging blues? :)
<charlie-tca> something like that
<kklimonda|G1> or however was it called
<charlie-tca> more like jazz than blues
<kklimonda|G1> charlie-tca: +1 - i like the example music and video for 10.04
<Daniturn> all the documents people find me i dont understand at all
<charlie-tca> You simply have to try all the stuff, since this is a development version, most of them have not been re-written for it
<monkey_dust> Daniturn, if you are new to ubuntu, i recommend a stable version
<Daniturn> well im not new as such its just it wont do wireless on any version i try
<monkey_dust> Daniturn, try Linux Mint, it is even more userfriendly than Ubuntu, the latest Mint version is 7 Helena, 8 Isadora is due in May
<Daniturn> i have mint version 8
<monkey_dust> excuse, 8 Helena and 9 Isadora
<monkey_dust> and it won't work with Mint?
<Daniturn> not tried it yet
<Daniturn> will do
<penguin42> Daniturn: Does the wireless device show up and not work or just not show up at all
<Daniturn> not show up at all
<Daniturn> wont let me click wireless tab under the networkinng tab on the right hand side
<monkey_dust> strange
<penguin42> Daniturn: Can you post an lspci -v to a pastebin?
<Daniturn> ?
<monkey_dust> Daniturn, is it a Broadcom wifi?
<penguin42> Daniturn: Install the pastebinit package and run lspci -v | pastebinit   it will give a url that you give to us
<e01> is there tweaks in totem in lucid, i mean subtitle settings ?
<Daniturn> its a atheros wirless network adaptor
<Daniturn> and im in windows 7 at moment
<Daniturn> because i cant do internet on ubuntu
<monkey_dust> yes you can Daniturn , but not with wifi
<Daniturn> well yes but not wifi
<Daniturn> and i cant find cable to connect to internet
<monkey_dust> ah!
<penguin42> Daniturn: Got a digicamera?
<penguin42> Daniturn: You are wire-less!
<Daniturn> im wireless on windows 7
<penguin42> Daniturn: Got a thumb drive?
<Daniturn> yes i have a thumb drive but not one for wireless
<penguin42> Daniturn: Boot into ubuntu   run lspci -v > afile  and copy afile to the thumb drive, go back to windows and you can give us the file
<Daniturn> so i run lspci -v > afile
<penguin42> yep, if you're doing that then do    dmesg >anotherfile  as well
<Daniturn> where do i type these
<penguin42> Daniturn: You have Gnome ?
<monkey_dust> Daniturn, perhaps it's best to use a cable, to configure internet in Ubuntu
<Daniturn> yes i have gnome
<Daniturn> i think
<penguin42> hmm, I think I agree with monkey_dust , go find a cable
<Daniturn> yes i will do than i will connect here and have ur halp somewhere along the way
<Daniturn> brb
<videorechner> hi I used live-initramfs to create a squashfs  which is loaded via http to the clients ram, after updating nouveau with xorg-edgers ppa I can boot it now and things work good, but no eth0 connection is established, although eth0 is recognised by the OS and it was already used to download the squashfs. where can I look for logs or clues, what to do?
<penguin42> videorechner: Are you running NetworkManager?
<penguin42> He may come back wire-full
<conb123> So is beta 1 of 10.04 worth a try then? Is it relatively bug free?
<Leathan> no problems here .... yet
<inveratulo> its pretty sweet so far
<monkey_dust> conb123, i've been using it since about a month, no big issues so far
<penguin42> conb123: It seems good here; some people are having graphic driver issues but they're starting to settle out
<Leathan> fixed a few problems i had too
<Daniturn> im bk and on ubuntu and my Fn +F1 dont work either
<monkey_dust> biggest lucid issue: my ubuntu-one won't load and i cannot unlock login screen settings
<yofel> conb123: actually beta1 was quite buggy, but now with beta2 near it's much better
<yofel> conb123: so if you really consider trying it use a daily build
<Daniturn> so how do i enable wireless
<conb123> penguin42: Yes because graphics is one of the biggest issues with ubuntu for me, I'm using a radeon hd 5750 and I've had a bit of trouble with it, I see from the changelog that they improved nvidia support but not ati, that's annoying, ati support has always been bad and nvidia has been pretty decent
 * BUGa_vacations should really not highlight 'buggy' :(
<BUGa_vacations> not on the #s I'm in
<videorechner> penguin42 I dont know I did not change any network stuff of the standard KDE setup
<penguin42> conb123: Actually, ati support is a lot better
<monkey_dust> Daniturn, in Synaptic, you find a package for Atheros
<penguin42> conb123: For those of us on stuff prior to 5xxx it just works out the box with no frglx needed
<kklimonda|G1> BUGa_vacations: why do you even have a highlight for buggy? do you have one for bug alone? :)
<conb123> penguin42: Ah, it's been an absolute nightmare for me with this 5750
<BUGa_vacations> kklimonda|G1: ppl call me by that nick on some #s
<toogreen> hi all, running Lucid UNR on my Dell mini 10v... Mostly everything works great, but I don't seem to get proper 3D effects, when i try to turn on desktop effects it acts like it works, but i can't see shadows, or can't make windows wobbly, or active the cube, or anything. Any ideas?
<BUGa_vacations> kklimonda|G1: heck no... 'bug' would drive me crazy
<BUGa_vacations> whois me and you will get why
<Daniturn> what is the package called in synaptic
<monkey_dust> Daniturn, search 'atheros'
<Daniturn> hostapd
<Daniturn> ?
<toogreen> also I don't have real transparency.. therefore I assume 3D effects are just not working...
<monkey_dust> Daniturn, read the description, i have not tried it, it's just a hint
<kklimonda|G1> bug/have you tried contacts sync with u1 and android yet?
<penguin42> conb123: From people I've seen on here it looks like the kms is trying too hard for Radeon 5xxx series when it should just ignore them
<Daniturn> what would i be looking for when i read it
<kklimonda|G1> BUGa_vacations: ^^
<Daniturn> or dont u know
<BUGa_vacations> kklimonda|G1: don't even have U1
<conb123> penguin42: kms?
<kklimonda|G1> BUGa_vacations: how could you? :/
 * BUGa_vacations shrugs
<Daniturn> collectd-core came up when i marked it for installation
<kklimonda|G1> BUGa_vacations: you are in your not-so-pro-ubuntu phase? ;)
<BUGa_vacations> kklimonda|G1: in a not so support canonical comercial phase
<BUGa_vacations> since they bullied me with that remote administration stuff, forgot the name
<yofel> landscape?
<Daniturn> i installed it now what would i do
<Exex> guys plz help,,,cant install gnome shell it says dependency not satifiable
<kklimonda|G1> BUGa_vacations: oh, you get the spam too? i wonder why didn't I :/
<serengeti> hi, I've just installed the latest nightly on a system with windows 7.  Lucid sits on a logical partition (XFS), grub should be in the MBR, but the boot menu doesn't show up - windows 7 simply boots up as it used to. is it a known bug?
<Dr_Willis> Exex:  its had that issue for the last few days now
<Exex> okis there any way else
<Daniturn> how do i enable wireless
<penguin42> serengeti: Where did you install grub ?
<serengeti> penguin42: in the mbr
<Daniturn> how do i enable wireless
<penguin42> serengeti: Tried holding shift as you come out of the bios to get grub up?
<serengeti> penguin42: no, I'll try that - but windows shouldn't be the default anyway, should it?
<penguin42> serengeti: I don't think so, but it's worth a try
<serengeti> ok, i'll be back )
<penguin42> serengeti: Did you have a separate /boot partition ?
<serengeti> penguin42, no
<Daniturn> i have enable networking checked but enable wireless i cant and i cant get the light up on me dashbored to show wireless is activated
<penguin42> serengeti: Hmm I wouldn't be surprised if grub didn't know how to deal with it being on an lvm ?
<serengeti> penguin42, there's no lvm, just plain partitions
<penguin42> serengeti: Oh sorry, hmm it sohuld work - I wonder if it doesn't like xfs?
<Daniturn> anyone help
<serengeti> penguin42, I think in previous versions the installer would complain if a wrong filesystem was selected for /boot
<penguin42> serengeti: You would hope it would
<serengeti> ok, I'll try the shift trick
<serengeti> cu
<Daniturn> how do i enable my wireless
<Daniturn> Fn + F1 dont work
<serengeti> well, it seems grub wasn't installed at all
<Dr_Willis> Daniturn:  you may want to check the bug reports and forums for your exact brand laptop. it may have some known issues
<sobersabre> hi, I have noticed a strange problem with gnome top panel
<LinuxGuy2009> I just updated my netbook and saw that one of the changes was to give the option to switch button layout on windows. It asked my once or twice during theme changes but then quit asking altogether. Is there supposed to be a button somewhere or something now? I know how to use gconf-editor to change it manually but was just wondering about the update if its working correctly or not.
<Daniturn> ive checked
<serengeti> maybe i'll try to reinstall to make sure I've picked all the right options
<Daniturn> and found nothin
<sobersabre> the notification applet and the indicator one get shrinked in the width.
<mawst> If you do a dist upgrade to lucid will you lose your user files?
<serengeti> bye :)
<dan457> mawst: nope.
<Dr_Willis> Daniturn:  either noone knows.. or  you just havent found  any good info,  with some very new laptops it may take some time for the drivers to get updated with any work arounds/fixs needed
<sobersabre> and the result is: I don't see the username, or the wifi connection indicator.
<Daniturn> my laptop is over 2 years old
<sobersabre> if I remove the applet, for THIS session both applets seem to be visible properly, but after reboot (probably after logout too) it shrinks again.
<sobersabre> is this a known issue ?
<LinuxGuy2009> sobersabre: Tried manually adding them back?
<LinuxGuy2009> sobersabre: Hmm I just updated and dont have any shrunk applets.
<Dr_Willis> Daniturn:  then i imagne you just havent found the any info on it. THeres  should be some mention of it in one of the many ubuntu forums
<sobersabre> YES: if I remove the applet, and add it manually, for THIS session both applets seem to be visible properly, but after reboot (probably after logout too) it shrinks again.
<Daniturn> there is loads just none of them work
<BUGa_vacations> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<BUGa_vacations>   plymouth-label{a} plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo{a}
<dan457> Daniturn: Do you know what wireless chipset your laptop is using?  Some (like mine) took some tweaking to get working.
<sobersabre> LinuxGuy2009: what applets do you have running ?
<BUGa_vacations> and here they come again
<BUGa_vacations> persistent bugger
<BUGa_vacations> I keep removing them
<LinuxGuy2009> sobersabre: Default applets.
<Dr_Willis> Daniturn:  or you are doing somting wrong..   So its hard to tell.
<Daniturn> my Fn + F1 is disabled and dont do anythin
<BUGa_vacations> i   ubuntu-desktop Depends plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo
<sobersabre> LinuxGuy2009: I am using keyboard switcher, and load
<Daniturn> i dont know because im not best at this
<Daniturn> still learning
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: does iwlist see it?
<sobersabre> except the default ones.
<kklimonda|G1> BUGa_vacations: you dont use plymouth?
<BUGa_vacations> NO
<BUGa_vacations> don't link pink
<LinuxGuy2009> sobersabre: Yes I see I DO have a problem with applets. They are unable to be unlocked and moved after this update.
<BUGa_vacations> and to watch to it for 0.5 sec
<Daniturn> iwlist?
<kklimonda|G1> BUGa_vacations: it's pink on your monitor? ;}
<Dr_Willis> Daniturn:  open up a terminal and use the command 'sudo iwlist'
<BUGa_vacations> no sudo needed
<penguin42> LinuxGuy2009: Try holding down left-alt and middle mouse to move them
<Daniturn> dont do anythin
<Dr_Willis> You do need an interface also. :)
<sobersabre> but they should not interfere one with another...
<sobersabre> *( I don't expect them to)*
<sobersabre> hm... well I've reported the problem, I'm off.
<serengeti> well, the grub mystery is solved: I've installed the system from a usb drive prepared with unetbootin, and grub got installed in the usb drive's MBR. :)
<Dr_Willis> Daniturn:  check 'ifconfig' see if you see a 'wlan0' or similer entry
<Daniturn> still does nothin
<LinuxGuy2009> penguin42: Nope no go. The unlock and move options are greyed out and the usual move methods dont work in netbook remix.
<Dr_Willis> Daniturn:  you should see several lines of output..
<penguin42> LinuxGuy2009: Oh I don't know remix
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: $ iwlist scan
<videorechner> mhm is there a special log for ifconfig, to find out, why the connection wont be established
<Dr_Willis> Daniturn:  use an actual teminal, not the alt-f2 thing also..
<LinuxGuy2009> penguin42: No different they are movable.
<LinuxGuy2009> penguin42: Think I need to report a few new bugs.
<dan457> Daniturn, what is the make/model of your laptop?  maybe we can just look up your wireless chipset.....
<SandGorgon> anybody know whom to ask for help in this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/539086 - we are absolutely unable to even install Lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 539086 in ubiquity "Gigabyte GA-M61PME-S2 does not boot on Lucid" [Undecided,New]
<Daniturn> Usage: iwlist [interface] scanning [essid NNN] [last]
<Daniturn>               [interface] frequency
<Daniturn>               [interface] channel
<Daniturn>               [interface] bitrate
<Daniturn>               [interface] rate
<Daniturn>               [interface] encryption
<Daniturn>               [interface] keys
<Daniturn>               [interface] power
<Daniturn>               [interface] txpower
<Daniturn>               [interface] retry
<Daniturn>               [interface] ap
<Daniturn>               [interface] accesspoints
<Daniturn>               [interface] peers
<Daniturn>               [interface] event
<om26er> hey floodbot?
<LinuxGuy2009> Flood much?
<SandGorgon> !paste | Daniturn
<ubottu> Daniturn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_Willis> it helps to paste actual useable output.. not the programs 'help' messages when you are not using it right. :)
<Daniturn> confused alltogether now
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: $ iwlist scan
<BUGa_vacations> will show any device capable of wifi
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I have to use 'sudo iwlist scan' on my netbook for it to show the networks it sees
<Daniturn> interface does not support scanning
<Daniturn> wlan0 network is down
<penguin42> SandGorgon: Have you tried an alternate CD ?
<dan457> Daniturn if you run iwconfig is wlan0 shown?
<Daniturn>  IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<Daniturn>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off
<Daniturn>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<Daniturn>           Encryption key:off
<Daniturn>           Power Management:off
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: DON'T paste long messages
<Daniturn> didnt wanna do that 1
<BUGa_vacations> see? now you scared cwillu away :\\
<Dr_Willis> so the wireless device is wlan0 it seems
<Dr_Willis> how about the output from --->   ' lspci -v | grep Network
<Dr_Willis> oops. No quote needed.. (should be 1 line total output)
<SandGorgon> penguin42, nope... that's a good suggestion. Since there are a couple of (not very sophisticated) admins who use it - I would have preferred the livecd
<Daniturn> no command
<Dr_Willis>  lspci -v | grep Network
<penguin42> SandGorgon: It's worth trying to see if it can get you going, given it's an NVidia I'd also try and see if you can ask someone who knows nvidia about disabling some of the drivers
<Dr_Willis> my output is -->  03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<BUGa_vacations> 04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<Daniturn> 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 04)
<BUGa_vacations> so its working
<Dr_Willis> Daniturn:  that chipset/card works fine for me. in my netbook. What version/reelase of 10.04 did you install? beta1? alpha? daily build?
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: $ sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Daniturn> dont now was told to do upgrade so i did today
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: do you see the networks around you ?
<SandGorgon> penguin42, oh.. I didnt know nvidia drivers are loaded at live-cd time as well
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: who did tell you to upgrade?
<Daniturn> i cant activate wireless to do that
<Daniturn> cant remeber
<Daniturn> remember
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: if iwlist see it
<Dr_Willis> Daniturn:  so wirless was working.in 9.10  you upgraded the system to the latest 10.04 and now wireless dosent work?
<BUGa_vacations> then it should work
<penguin42> SandGorgon: I'm not sure what it does for the splash/plymouth/kms on that type of nvidia - best asking an nvidia user
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: $ sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<BUGa_vacations> try it
<BUGa_vacations> what does it say?
<Daniturn> wireless wasnt working in 9.10
<Dr_Willis> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Daniturn>  Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<BUGa_vacations> that's what I asked for
<Dr_Willis> gives a LOT of output.. dont paste it here.. just look at the output. It should show  any seen access points
<BUGa_vacations> ok... now we are getting there
<Dr_Willis> Now thats.. interesting
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: $ ubuntu-bug linux
<BUGa_vacations> fill out with a small description
<BUGa_vacations> and gives us the link report
<GrimmVarg> hey, can anyone plz xplain to me what is ment on the wiki page for alpha one about the nvidia-installer not working?
<GrimmVarg> *alhpa 3
<Dr_Willis> GrimmVarg:  the isntaller from nvidia.com you mean?
<BUGa_vacations> GrimmVarg: A3 is old. we are almost in beta2
<Daniturn> is it regression
<BUGa_vacations> forget that
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: it can't be a regression if it wasn't working
<GrimmVarg> Dr_Willis: yeah, bacause i just upgraded my system to 10.04 and now the nvidiadrivers wont let me do vdaup, but your saying the bug is only in the online installer?
<Daniturn> can i recreate spercific bug with series of steps?
<GrimmVarg> BUGa_vacations: oh, I didnt know, but when I upgrade, beta 2 is what I should get right?
<daniel_> oh great, i installed the latest updates and now dmesg shows a wlan error "wlan0: Link not ready". It was working with a fresh daily from yesterday
<BUGa_vacations> GrimmVarg: you get what ever the mirror you are using is at
<BUGa_vacations> great .... another one
<BUGa_vacations> daniel_: what's you'd card?
<Dr_Willis> GrimmVarg:  the way you phrased it it sounds like the 'nvidia installer' from nvidia.com is not working..  My nvidia drivers are working on 10.04 here. via the hardware-drivers tool. but my cards do not support that vdaup stuff
<BUGa_vacations> Dr_Willis: 2 guys same prob? kernel missup?
<daniel_> BUGa_vacations, using ar9170usb driver
<Daniturn> Can you recreate this bug with a specific series of steps?
<daniel_> BUGa_vacations, and as i said, it was working even today until i updated + did reboot
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: say YES
<GrimmVarg> Dr_Willis: ah okay, the drivers are "working" but xbmc and maplyer cant seem to use vdauap, I guess that problem could be anywhere
<BUGa_vacations> GrimmVarg: please avoid nvidia site drivers
<LinuxGuy2009> Anyone else getting a prompt when changeing themes after updating today, that says something like "this theme suggests a specific button layout and if you would like to change it"? I was asked once or twice and then it stopped asking altogether. I think it may be a "fix" for those who dont like the new window button layout.
<BUGa_vacations> makes it very hard for us to diagnost the problem
<Dr_Willis> GrimmVarg:   Yep. Im not sure if that feature is compiled in by default in  the default mplayer.
<GrimmVarg> BUGa_vacations: I've always been wondering, installing the beta1 now, and just keeping up to date with apt-get. will that render my system identical to the release when it comes?
<Dr_Willis> LinuxGuy2009:  ive not noticed it.  but im set to use a differnt theme anyway
<daniel_> BUGa_vacations, it's the ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<GrimmVarg> Dr_Willis: yeah i know, i recompiled mplayer
<Dr_Willis> GrimmVarg:  in theory yes.
<BUGa_vacations> GrimmVarg: get a daily instead.. beta1 is old!
<BUGa_vacations> and yes, aptitude safe-upgrade or UM should lead u to the final release
<LinuxGuy2009> Yeah beta1 is like a few hundred updates behind.
<Mike1> Does
<BUGa_vacations> mik1?
<Daniturn> what can i put in describe bug
<GrimmVarg> BUGa_vacations: okay, geting the daily then. cant wait to get my htpc back in shape. It broke all over when i dist-upgraded to 10.04
<videorechner> This is my syslog, I hope someone can tell me, why eth0 wont connect: http://pastebin.com/CSuyqCad
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: descrive your problem
<BUGa_vacations> videorechner: you are now the 3rd person complaining
<Daniturn> em dont know what problem is tho
<BUGa_vacations> I'm beginning to find that *very* suspicious
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: "can't use my wireless card"
<Drakeson> could someone please confirm this bug: 553401
<videorechner> no thats me again, I have to disconnect to boot the other PC and type the message again, when I did something, so people wont get confused
<BUGa_vacations> yofel: kklimonda|G1: penguin42: please take note: wired and wireless cards seem to be having probs
<Drakeson> or just do the following to check if it still exists:
<Drakeson> grep -R "^[[:space:]]*include.*;" /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols
<BUGa_vacations> bug 553401
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553401 in xkeyboard-config "typo in some symbol files in xkb-data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553401
<penguin42> BUGa_vacations: That doesn't leave many options does it!
<kklimonda|G1> BUGa_vacations: good that i'm not at home :)
<BUGa_vacations> kklimonda|G1: eheh
<chorse> I'm running xubuntu and trying to use qt4 with phonon. I have installed qtconfig and the phonon packages, but in qtconfig the phonon tab is still greyed out and it says phonon was not available. Any advice?
<Daniturn> and than do i look through pages
<duffydack> Is there a 'nicer' way of setting all my cpu`s to 'performance' than changing /etc/init.d/ondemand and changing a line to performance.
<BUGa_vacations> duffydack: do you really like to kill the planet??
<BUGa_vacations> or do you have some serious hw bug where the kernel can't raise the CPU state?
<BUGa_vacations> I would say gnome-apples do that, bug I'm scared you even try it!
<BUGa_vacations> duffydack: cause if that's is only of old habbits, I would request you to keep it on demand
<Daniturn> so my wireless network adaptor is reconize than?
<Dr_Willis> Daniturn:  it seems to be.. but the network icon/tool seems confused
<duffydack> BUGa_vacations, cpufreq applet doesnt remember settings between boots, and I`d like to have my i7 1.6ghx running at 1.6 and not 933 even when not in use.. as for the kernel managing it with ondemand, its rubbish at it.
<Dr_Willis> Daniturn:  if you could connect via wired network. and update/upgrade - it might  have some fixs - or try a 10.04 daily build desktop cd and see if it works in that.
<BUGa_vacations> duffydack: look at atop
<BUGa_vacations> you will see a process using an entire core
<Daniturn> how do i do that i updated today to 10.04
<Dr_Willis> plug in a wired network connection, 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<duffydack> Ive had mroe than 1 core in full use before and its set the speed to 1.6 but it goes down to 933 and back up again,  things just aint as quick when I let ondemand handle things.
<Dr_Willis> I dont rember the commands to get networking going for wireless via the command line.
<BUGa_vacations> duffydack: what do you do with that CPU that a micro sec scale isn't good enough to justify 100% running at full core speed, if I may ask?
<duffydack> BUGa_vacations, it would be nice if linux supported the turbo boost feature as well..
<BUGa_vacations> duffydack: not my problem, really
<BUGa_vacations> but the question remains
<LinuxGuy2009> marketing terms like turbo boost are funny
<BUGa_vacations> from many years using scalled cpus, even I7 I never had any trouble with both intel and linux kernel freq scales
<caolanm> Does anyone know if upstart has networking events in lucid?
<duffydack> BUGa_vacations, did I say it wa your problem?  whats with the 20 questions?  im` just askin a simple question...I dont need to explain why I want to do something
<Daniturn> ive just done sudo apt-get update
<BUGa_vacations> LinuxGuy2009: yes it is, for some extra sd memory
<caolanm> trying to get a web server started when networking is available
<BUGa_vacations> duffydack: you know the anwser
<BUGa_vacations> or u can hack the init script to do it on every boot
<monkey_dust> Daniturn, now do sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_Willis> Daniturn:   if you dont 'upgrade' ten the system dosent actually get upgraded. :)
<BUGa_vacations> not 20 Qs. just one: why do you need it at 100%?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. command to bring 'up' wireless --->         sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<BUGa_vacations> as an eco friendly person, its cost me to see you doing that
<Daniturn> but i installed 10.04 today tho will i have to do everythin again
<Dr_Willis> Daniturn:  so try 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up' then 'iwlist wlan0 scan
<Dr_Willis> Daniturn:  those 2 commands should bring up the device.. and show seen access points
<Dr_Willis> oops i frogot the sudo at the 2nd one..
<duffydack> BUGa_vacations,  because I do.  compiz is a bit slicker too..
<Daniturn> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<Dr_Willis> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Daniturn> wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Network is down
<BUGa_vacations> duffydack: thanks for not anwsering
<BUGa_vacations> carry one, destroying the world
 * Dr_Willis has 4 pcs on right now.. idling.. burning trees
 * GrimmVarg loves this "discussion"
<BUGa_vacations> GrimmVarg: sorry for going offtopic
<duffydack> BUGa_vacations, can you answer a simple question withiout grilling me ?   forget it dude..wish i never aked
<duffydack> asked*
<BUGa_vacations> but some of this mind sets, really bump me
<BUGa_vacations> duffydack: I did reply... pull up
<GrimmVarg> BUGa_vacations: I see your point, my love in life is actually making stuff use less power, not because of trees, but to get less heat and noise
<duffydack> I already have changed the init script, that was part of my question...
<GrimmVarg> duffydack: isnt there a setting in gconf-editor?
<GrimmVarg> or was that only 9.10 maybe :/@
<Daniturn> wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Network is down
<jbwiv> I've just gone through two days of trying to successfully get Lucid amd64 alternate cd to install. I've tried the beta and I tried yesterday's daily build. It installs, but won't boot completely. Anyone else succeeded with the amd64 alternate cd?
<duffydack> I shall now hook up my hamsters wheel to my laptop to feel less guilty..
<penguin42> jbwiv: Where does it break?
<BUGa_vacations> jbwiv: get to grub and remove the splash
<BUGa_vacations> there's a key around to pass along to prevent the drivers to mess it up
<BUGa_vacations> but I forgot
<BUGa_vacations> to tired
<jbwiv> penguin42: I wish I could give a definitive answer. It boots to the splash screen, checks the file systems, and then all progress circles go to red and it just stays there
<BUGa_vacations> should be out side in the sun enjoying vacations.. not putting up with some ppl
<jbwiv> BUGa_vacations, is there a way to get to grub without booting into rescue mode and setting the timeout value?
<penguin42> BUGa_vacations: Well go out then!
<BUGa_vacations> jbwiv: left shift
<BUGa_vacations> penguin42: I will
<BUGa_vacations> gym in 1 h
<Daniturn> is there anythin i can do now
<penguin42> BUGa_vacations: I've never been one to equate gym with relaxation on a vacation
<jbwiv> in my case, i booted into rescue mode, mounted /boot, edited grub.cfg to set a timeout value, rebooted, removed quiet and splash from the boot options
<BUGa_vacations> penguin42: I *need* it
<penguin42> jbwiv: And did you see anything else with the quiet/splash removed
<BUGa_vacations> I skiped last Friday... can't wait any more
<jbwiv> BUGa_vacations, penguin42, then, I boot. Everything looks like it's going ok, but suddenly, console shuts off, monitor lights go out like computer was shut off, and then nothing
<penguin42> BUGa_vacations: I prefer a few hour walk or something fun like  a ropes course
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: what's your bug id report number, so we can look at ?
<penguin42> jbwiv: What graphics card?
<monkey_dust> Daniturn, i guess your laptop just is not fit to function with wifi in ubuntu
<BUGa_vacations> jbwiv: wow how nice.
<Daniturn> #555807
<jbwiv> penguin42, 08:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GT] (rev a2)
<BUGa_vacations> jbwiv: get to recovery and grab the logs
<jbwiv> BUGa_vacations, yes, fun
<Daniturn> dont know if question is any good
<penguin42> jbwiv: Is this an update or fresh install?
<BUGa_vacations> if you have network file a bug from apport
<jbwiv> pecisk_, fresh install
<BUGa_vacations> and let the X team know
<jbwiv> BUGa_vacations, had to drop back to Jaunty now :-/
<BUGa_vacations> bug 555807
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 555807 in linux "cant use wireless card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555807
<jbwiv> two days was enough
<jbwiv> I should've captured the logs, but I'm losing valuable business time
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: now you wait! and reply to any question a kernel dev makes you in that bug
<penguin42> jbwiv: Yeh, graphics drivers is most likely but I don't think I've seen anyone who'se had it that bad after a fresh install
<jbwiv> is there a way to switch to a tty from the splash screen? all attempts at alt+ctrl+Fn ended up with just a frozen image of the splash
<jbwiv> no console
<BUGa_vacations> and do your daily updates via update manager
<BUGa_vacations> so far it seems your card is not properly supported
<GrimmVarg> BUGa_vacations: hey i donwloaded the dayli and put it on a usb stick, but the installer will only let me install from a cd, and asks for the cd drive.. any clues?
<Daniturn> so i wait till an answer pops up that all
<jbwiv> penguin42, I just hope it solidifies before full release
<jbwiv> I wish I'd had the foresight to capture the logs from recovery
<BUGa_vacations> GrimmVarg: some ppl seem to be getting hit by that bug :(
<Daniturn> where do the answers get published
<BUGa_vacations> GrimmVarg: my advice: try netboot.me installer
<jbwiv> anyone know how to get to a console from the splash screen?
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: yes, you wait , and use only wired!
<BUGa_vacations> jbwiv: is it stuck? aka kernel crash?
<BUGa_vacations> CAF1 should work
<BUGa_vacations> but you may need to change grub to not run plymouth
<jbwiv> BUGa_vacations, could be...couldn't switch to see
<jbwiv> plymouth? new to me. I'll make a note of it
<Daniturn> am i allowed to go for bit and come bk to see answers
<GrimmVarg> BUGa_vacations: but a beta1 install and upgrade should put me in the same place?
<Daniturn> hope someone will find somethin simple for me to do
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: of course
<BUGa_vacations> jbwiv: plymouth: the new thingy showing pretty stuff in the boot
<Daniturn> do i still need to do ugrade even tho i did up grade to 10.04  today
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: don't count on it today or the next few days
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: upgrade at least daily
<BUGa_vacations> wb duffydack. fixed ?
<BUGa_vacations> GrimmVarg: sorry ?
<Daniturn> and how will i know if its sorted what shall i do to check if its worked
<Dr_Willis> Daniturn:  i update/upgrade every day
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: probably when you get a kernel update
<Dr_Willis> Daniturn:  when the icon for wireless lets you actually configure the stuff.. its working
<BUGa_vacations> if you are a bit knowlage, you can get a newer kernel from kernel team ppa and try it
<BUGa_vacations> but looking at your questions, I doubt that, Daniturn
<Daniturn> but dont i have to press Fn + F1 like in windows 7
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: but u can learn, so https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/MainlineBuilds
<duffydack> BUGa_vacations, tbh, ive not actually tested it for any length of time using ondemand in lucid, I just automatically change the file when I install karmic/lucid so i`m gonna test it out for a bit.. it is noticeable with compiz tho when you have a lot of windows open and like 8 desktops using scale/expo.. and I do a bit of virtualbox`n so running at max is gonna be better and Im not sure it will be 'demanding' enough for the kernel to say yeah lets h
<duffydack> ave some max cpu now... we`ll see
<GrimmVarg> BUGa_vacations: since the installer for 10.04-daily failes, wouldn't it be the same to install 10.04 beta1 and upgrade?
<BUGa_vacations> GrimmVarg: if B1 works for you , sure
<GrimmVarg> BUGa_vacations: okay. that whole part about aptitude confuses me a bit, since it doesnt alwaways seem to be the case
<GrimmVarg> but ill try that
<BUGa_vacations> GrimmVarg: if you don't like CLI, you Update Manager GUI
<Daniturn> how will i activate wireless if Fn +F1 dont work
<Dr_Willis> Daniturn:  once my wireless is on.. it stays on.. in linux or windows.
<Dr_Willis> Daniturn:  i can boot to windows.. make sue its on.. and reboot to linux. it stays on
<Daniturn> in windows it dont
<GrimmVarg> BUGa_vacations: ah not like that, i love cli. Its just that i feel a upgrade from beta or alpha is different then a clean install, event hough it "shoultn't" b
<BUGa_vacations> naa
<BUGa_vacations> same
<BUGa_vacations> as long as you do it right
<Daniturn> mine dont i boot windows activate wireless light comes on restart laptop light stays on than just before i choose boot with ubuntu light goes off and wireless is off
<BUGa_vacations> like $ sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade GrimmVarg
<duffydack> It still would be nice to have the turbo to 2.8 when using 1 core like it does in windows, it would be beneficial for games and such, which mostly dont take advantage of cores...
<GrimmVarg> BUGa_vacations: ah okay, ive never used safe-upgrade actually :P
<BUGa_vacations> duffydack: its open source! patchs accepted
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: does your BIOS have an option to make wifi ON at boot?
<Daniturn> dont know how do i check and turn it on
<Dr_Willis> Daniturn:  just because the light is off dosent always mean the wireless is actually off.
<Dr_Willis> Daniturn:  on my netbook the wirless light does nothing.. unless i run a specific tweak to enable it
<GrimmVarg> BUGa_vacations: but you have heard of this bug with the installer on beta1 aswell i take it?
<BUGa_vacations> many many bugs around
<kklimonda|G1> BUGa_vacations: where are you spending holidays btw?
<BUGa_vacations> pick one
<BUGa_vacations> home
<penguin42> BUGa_vacations: Same here; today is the last day of nearly 2 weeks of holidays - back to the grind tomorrow
<BUGa_vacations> one more week for me
<BUGa_vacations> some more shopping and travels planned thoutg
<Daniturn> how do i check if BIOS has an option to turn it on at boot
<GrimmVarg> Daniturn: hit F12, F2 or del at startup?
 * BUGa_vacations I feel like sending some one to google 
<Daniturn> and than do what
<Dr_Willis> look at the bios menus..
<Daniturn> and what am i looking for
<Dr_Willis> just because the wirleess light is not on.. does NOT mean the wireless is not actually on.
<GrimmVarg> Daniturn: http://tinyurl.com/ycpp7f2
<GrimmVarg> tihi
<Dr_Willis> in my AAO netbook - the wirless light never works. but wireless does
<GrimmVarg> sometimes i crack my self up :P
<Daniturn> i can get into BIOS but dont know what im looking for when there
<Dr_Willis> Daniturn:  somthing that mentons 'wireless' perhaps?
<Daniturn> ok i will try brb
<Dr_Willis> seems rather .. logical...
<Dr_Willis> well night all.
<duffydack> does using the macos purple space wallpaper instead of lucids default make me a bad man.
<GrimmVarg> duffydack: no, but it does make you gay
<GrimmVarg> imho
<BUGa_vacations> ahhahhahahahaha
<duffydack> heh
<jackhigh> is it possible to get a hi res boot splash in lucid while running fglrx ? the one i have now is soooo ugly ?
<BUGa_vacations> GrimmVarg: funny, please avoid such remarks in this #
<BUGa_vacations> some ppl may get offended
<duffydack> jackhigh, when you find out, let me kow
<jackhigh> :)
<GrimmVarg> BUGa_vacations: aiai
<duffydack> BUGa_vacations, so is the turbo support being worked on do you know?
 * duffydack needs to google a bit more
<Daniturn> just has enable or disable and it is put on enable
<kklimonda|G1> duffydack: what do you mean by turbo?
<BUGa_vacations> kklimonda|G1: don't go there
<BUGa_vacations> its a windows thingy
<duffydack> heh
<jackhigh> duffydack: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8995529&postcount=7
<porter1> Does anyone know if there are any reports of incredibly slow disk checking? It's taken about 20 minutes so far to get to 76% of the disk check at start up.
<Daniturn> its just come up with enable wireless
<Daniturn> and a tick next to it
<penguin42>  porter1: How big and full is the disk?
<porter1> penguin42, 500 GB hard drive, maybe 25% full.
<Daniturn> :)
<Daniturn> what should i do now the wireless enable has come up
<penguin42> porter1: I'm thinking that's actually not that bad; disk checks always suck
<porter1> Actually, it looks like it's crashed now...
<mfraz74> porter1: i did notice that the other day when it got stuck around 71% so I cancelled it and carried on
<porter1> It never went this slow in Kermic, Jaunty, etc
<penguin42> porter1: Ah well that would be bad!
<BUGa_vacations> AHAH http://dazedbyporndreams.posterous.com/i-like-this-red-riding-hood
<BUGa_vacations> you try clicking that fagets
<Daniturn> should i disconnect cable
<BUGa_vacations> :p
<BUGa_vacations> ohhhhh
<BUGa_vacations> wrong tab
<BUGa_vacations> :(/((
<penguin42> porter1: I'd try it from a command line on a rescue disk
<penguin42> BUGa_vacations: Haha
<BUGa_vacations> :(((
 * BUGa_vacations shame
<porter1> It won't let me skip it sometimes. I'm confused how they implemented disk check in Lucid
 * penguin42 wonders how confused the guys in the other tab
<BUGa_vacations> ahaahahaha
<SecretofMana> mfraz74: okay good, I'm not the only one who had their disk checking stop at around 72%
<penguin42> porter1: A lot of this start up stuff has changed and I don't think most of us have figured it out yet - a lot of this stuff seems to be related to mountall
<Daniturn> some one halp now
<Daniturn> help*
<kklimonda|G1> BUGa_vacations: i was going to ask if it has boobs but then i saw the domain :P
<BUGa_vacations> no boobs !
<kklimonda|G1> now i'm curious ;)
<BUGa_vacations> SFW
<mfraz74> secretofmana: wonder if a bug has been reported
<BUGa_vacations> tooo many open tabs
<BUGa_vacations> and mixed one too
<BUGa_vacations> should space this a bit more
<SecretofMana> mfraz74:  I'll go look around. When it happened I assumed it was just my laptop being slow
<Daniturn> my enable wireless tab is back what shall i do to connect and find my wireless
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: what did you do ?
<lamalex> has anyone who applied for UDS sponsorship heard back?
<Daniturn> i went BIOS and than went disable than enable wireless come bk on and it was checked
<mfraz74> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/554079
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 554079 in sysvinit "Lucid boot failed to complete after fsck" [Undecided,New]
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: see?
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: and does wifi now work?
<Daniturn> dont know what do i do to enable it when i press left botton on top right icon
<SecretofMana> mfraz74:  Thanks. =)
<Daniturn> do i create new wireless
<Daniturn> ?
<mfraz74> secretofmana: there are similar bugs, but I think that is the one.
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: doesn't it find any ?
<BUGa_vacations> bug 555807
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 555807 in linux "cant use wireless card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555807
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: I'm closing your bug , ok ?
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: I'm closing your bug , ok ?
<Daniturn> no dont
<Daniturn> i just took cable out and it went
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: and does wifi now work?
<BUGa_vacations> Daniturn: doesn't it find any ?
<GrimmVarg> BUGa_vacations: the problem with not being able to install beta1 & daily build from usb, would that be unetbootins fault since u suggested netboot.me?
<Daniturn> ok
<Daniturn> what do i do
<mfraz74> bug 553745
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/553745)
<Daniturn> when i see wireless enabled checked what should i do next
<mfraz74> how come I can't access that bug either?
<Daniturn> ?
<dan457> Too bad your not using wicd instead of network manager.  it's more user friendly.
<BUGa_vacations> mfraz74: ask in #launchpad
<BUGa_vacations> GrimmVarg: could be
<duffydack> according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/429036   post #36,  turbo is working in 2.6.32
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 429036 in linux "core i7 i5 (Lynnfield) turbo boost not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BUGa_vacations> dan457: you think? feel free to help him
<BUGa_vacations> yay duffydack
<duffydack> and there is a tool to check.. cool.
<penguin42> duffydack: I've not seen any sign of it
<BUGa_vacations> don't ruin is dream
<duffydack> http://code.google.com/p/i7z/
<GrimmVarg> BUGa_vacations: do you know how to launch the "create a usb application" in ubuntu from terminal btw?
<GrimmVarg> what its called i mean
<BUGa_vacations> you mean the usb-creator ?
<BUGa_vacations> $ usb-creator-gtk
<GrimmVarg> ah, ty :)
<lucidlynx> how to fix broken pipeline after updates? gpu=nvidia
<GrimmVarg> lucidlynx: yeah i got that one to after the upgrade
<GrimmVarg> with nvidia
<lucidlynx> GrimmVarg: do u know how to fix it
 * yofel didn't yet install updates today and goes checking...
<GrimmVarg> lucidlynx: nah, I saud fu** it and im doing a fresh install of the daily :P
<BUGa_vacations> lucidlynx: nvidia wfm
<penguin42> duffydack: Hmm interesting, that is showing my 2.8GHz going up to 2.933
<BUGa_vacations> GrimmVarg: I have the daily ISO set to boot from grub2
<lucidlynx> GrimmVarg: i just did that
<GrimmVarg> oh
<GrimmVarg> danm..
<GrimmVarg> maybe Ill just live in a cave untill 10.04 is in release :P
 * GrimmVarg runs out and kills a cow for dinner
<lucidlynx> GrimmVarg: u can always delete plymouth
<penguin42> duffydack: I thought the idea was that it would ramp the speed of *1* CPU - that's showing all 4 CPUs running faster
<yofel> you can't
<yofel> lucidlynx, GrimmVarg: nvidia works fine here too, does it say broken pipe in the xorg  log or...?
<duffydack> penguin42,  1 core under load (like the N-Qiueens does) should ramp speed up..  not for all of them,
<penguin42> duffydack: That's not what that's showing
<lucidlynx> yofel: on screen while booting it says broken pipeline
<duffydack> penguin42,  odd
<duffydack> penguin42,  might be bug in the tool
<yofel> lucidlynx: when does it say that?
<yofel> or, does plymouth show up at all?
<BUGa_vacations> gym time. bbl
<lucidlynx> yofel: cant be sure. it worked perfectly but after updates i *think* i did not see it but i did see broken pipeline
<lucidlynx> meh.. wish i never installed this...
<yofel> hm
<lucidlynx> well im going to compile compiz .9.0 now
<lucidlynx> bbl
<lucidlynx> thanks so far
<duffydack> penguin42,  when i keep hittin the N-Queens benchmark in hardinfo) I can see it get to 2.6 (16ghz max normally with turbo to 2.8)
<penguin42> duffydack: I use something much simpler - md5sum /dev/zero &
<penguin42> duffydack: Then I see all the CPUs on that go up to 2.933GHz from my normal 1.2GHz
<duffydack> i`ll try
<ripps> Does anybody know of a decent duplicate image finder? I know gthumb used to have a pretty decent one, but it looks like it has been removed.
<penguin42> ripps: apt-cache search duplicate|grep -i image says findimagedupes
<penguin42> apt-cache is your friend
<DanaG> My plymouth is weird: it REFUSES to show a splash, initially... and yet, when I press escape, it shows the ubuntu-text theme.
<DanaG> And by "refuses", I mean, adding plymouth:debug to kernel command like makes plymouth tell me "serial console found... disabling splash".
<ZykoticK9> ripps, geeqie (formerly gqview) has a gui duplicate finder
<DanaG> Just because I have a serial console, it doesn't mean I don't want a splash screen!
<Daniturn> my enable wireless wont come bk now
<duffydack> penguin42,  I think its reporting it wrong, as the process is only using 96% of cpu,  if it was using all 4 then it`d be near 400
<DanaG> try htop.
<td123> does ubuntu contribute to upstream projects a lot?
<penguin42> duffydack: Yeh that md5sum only uses 1 cpu flat out
<Daniturn> what can i do
<duffydack> penguin42, thats when turbo kicks in..  thats the design anyway.
<penguin42> td123: The fixes normally do go back upstream
<penguin42> duffydack: Yeh it worries me it's doing it to all CPUs though, the trick is supposed tob eyou can afford to run one CPU hotter
<duffydack> penguin42, nice to know its been implemented anyway..
<Daniturn> ubuntu is messed up alot
<ZykoticK9> td123, ubuntu has been criticized for not contributing back to the linux kernel, see bugs contributed by Ubuntu versus some of the other distros (OT for this channel)
<duffydack> penguin42, do you notice when doing nothing, the true frequency goes up over 2000 ?
<penguin42> ZykoticK9: I've seen the kernel changes on lkml from ubuntu guys - so they do go back; but I just think there aren't actually many ubuntu developers
<duffydack> penguin42, 1 second its 933 next second its 2200 approx, and again..
<Daniturn> why cant ubuntu be as simple as windows and linux is ment to be human run and human friendly i think windows is more user friendly and alot easier
<ZykoticK9> penguin42, i'm not suggesting Ubuntu doesn't contribute - obviously it does, but the userbase of ubuntu dwarf some of the other distros, which file more upstream kernel bugs.
<penguin42> duffydack: For me it's pretty happy sitting at 1.2GHz
<habtool> ZykoticK9, Ubuntu are focusing on the end user and not the plumbing/kernel
<penguin42> ZykoticK9: Yeh; I think as I say Ubuntu is actually tiny in terms of developers
<Daniturn> if it dont work this time im giving up
<yofel> ZykoticK9: that might be, but we might just have a pretty low number of people contributing to the kernel in general in ubuntu
<duffydack> penguin42,  you tried the gui yet
<penguin42> duffydack: Yeh, same
<ZykoticK9> penguin42, yofel I *really* didn't want to offend anyone in the channel, i was just adding a point for thought.
<penguin42> ZykoticK9: Don't worry - it's fine
<yofel> ZykoticK9: np, I *do* think that we're understaffed to at some places...
<yofel> anyone interested in joining the bugsquad btw.? :P
<Leathan> if i knew what i was doing ... but alas im a noob
<penguin42> yofel: My problem is I only do weekends and when I'm on holiday
<yofel> penguin42: we would be even happy if you would do one bug a month... we seriously can't keep up with the amount of bugs that get filed
<penguin42> yofel: Oh I do try and pick stuff off and merge stuff and comment
<penguin42> yofel: Other than going and triaging stuff is there anything to bugsquad?
<yofel> not really, if you're already helping out, THANKS!
<penguin42> yofel: The problem is after some point all the ones you look at are actualyl ones that are hard!
<yofel> penguin42: if anything you can get bug control rights after getting a bit more experience
<yofel> heh true
<penguin42> yofel: And with the big apps these days it's hard to get a handle on it - have you ever looked at the source of OOo ?
<yofel> well, it's not like we're fixing bugs, we just have to make sure that the ones that have to fix them know of the bug, which can be hard enough sometimes...
<penguin42> yeh
<duffydack> penguin42,  cant get the gui to compile, I need qmake but its not avail in repo.... guess i need to compile it as well
<penguin42> yofel: I think I'd like to understand more about the new boot up structure; I can't really debug plymouth/mountall/upstart/grub2 bugs these days where I could debug the old ways
<penguin42> duffydack: Hmm I seem to have it; it should be in qt4-qmake
<yofel> heh, I agree there, I'm starting to understand how upstart works finally, but it's hard to keep up with all the changes they do to the boot infrastructure
<penguin42> yeh
<duffydack> penguin42, needed g++  duh
<jwhitley> Anyone around who can help troubleshoot a udev/xorg configuration problem?  I'm utterly failing to migrate old HAL input device settings to udev... (or rather I have, but Xorg isn't seeing them...)
<LinuxGuy2009> Lucid is the first release that I am actually taking the time to test out and help to report bugs and stuff to help make the LTS release the best it can be. I have it installed on my Dell Mini 10v netbook right now. I was wondering is there a time when I should probably install it on my main desktop here and test it out for day to day use so that I test it properly?
<penguin42> jwhitley: I'm not that great with udev, but try describing the problem a bit more/
<billybigrigger> LinuxGuy2009, i'd say it's ready to run on a day to day basis
<billybigrigger> i've been using it on my desktop and laptops since alpha
<Hammeh> Yeah, i would say so - i've only had one major crash so far on beta1
<penguin42> LinuxGuy2009: Well it depends, I have it on both machines now - if you are confident that you have the skills to roll a package back a version or can live with only your netbook for a day while trying to fight the other one I'd go for it - it seems pretty decent; try the live cd first to see if it likes the hardware
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok cool I think Ill back up my 9.04 installation and try the live CD on the desktop and verify all hardware works and then try the full install. Thanks guys!
<AnAnt> Hello, my X session got blanked by a screensaver which for some reason won't display the password prompt when I move the mouse or keyboard
<AnAnt> is there a way to kill it and restore my X session (without having to kill my X session) ?
<AnAnt> I tried to kill gnome-screensaver, but that didn't help
<penguin42> AnAnt: That normally works
<charlie-tca> AnAnt: Can you switch to a tty and use 'ps -A | more' to find the gnome-screensaver pid and kill it?
<lucidlynx> hello all  how do i fix broken pipeline in plymouth?
<KB1JWQ> lucidlynx: You'd probably start by providing context.
<lucidlynx> i installed 10.4 beta1, when i started plymouth worked fine. then i updated and rebooted and it was broken. error: broken pipeline... GPU=nvidia
<duffydack> penguin42, 1 question, is your cpu set to ondemand ?
<penguin42> duffydack: Yes
<duffydack> penguin42, ok.   you think setting to performance would affect the turbo ability?
<penguin42> duffydack: Well I'm not sure, I haven't quite figured out what they do - I think performance set on allt he cpus would make them all go at 2.8GHz - but then if Turbo is only supposed to work if one CPU is busy wouldn't that mean that you couldn't put one CPU into turbo if the others were all running fast
<duffydack> penguin42, well my standard max is 1.6ghz and turbo to 2.8, so I can only set them to run at 1.6ghz, wether setting the speed or setting to performance, both set it to 1.6, so I guess it should allow it to turbo..  guess i need to test
<penguin42> duffydack: I don't set the speed; I just leave everything as 'ondemand'
<KB1JWQ> COnfirm.
<penguin42> KB1JWQ: I'm guessing that's a ham radio callsign?
<KB1JWQ> penguin42: Yes.
<penguin42> KB1JWQ: I'm a very inactive G7FHJ - haven't used it in years; but my father is still active - do you use any of the ham radio software on Ubuntu ?
<KB1JWQ> Not unless you count IRC. :-)
<KB1JWQ> Used to run Xastir on FreeBSD though.
<penguin42> KB1JWQ: My dad uses some of the digital mode software
<duffydack> penguin42, yup, its working the same, all cpu set to perf..
<lucidlynx> so there is nobody that can help me fix this broken pipeline
<penguin42> lucidlynx: You could try booting with modeset=0 as a boot option
<lucidlynx> penguin42: what will that do?
<penguin42> lucidlynx: If (and I don't know if it is) the new Nvidia kernel drivers are causing the problem that will disable them
<lucidlynx> penguin42: going to try right away brb
<ryanakca> Could someone help me find the cause of bug 555889 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 555889 in ubuntu "Important executables' permissions randomly change to 000" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555889
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> ryanakca: Those are fine here
<ryanakca> penguin42: Yes, and they're fine on my Lucid desktop, just not my server.
<lucidlynx> penguin42: no unfortunately it did not work.. still broken pipeline and no plymouth
<penguin42> ryanakca: Anything different about how you installed the server?
<ryanakca> penguin42: Server was a daily CD, desktop was Kubuntu 9.10 -> 10.04
<penguin42> ryanakca: Well all bets are off with dailies - *anything* can be broken!
<penguin42> ryanakca: You should say in the bug report that it's from a daily and the date of that daily and package versions
<ryanakca> penguin42: Yes, however, I've tried reinstalling every package that provides something in /sbin and /bin and the problem persists
<penguin42> ryanakca: That's WEIRD
<penguin42> ryanakca: So if you chmod them they fix themselves?
<ryanakca> Fix themselves? As in revert to 000 after a period of time? Yes
<penguin42> hmm, so you do a chmod and then they go back to 000 ??!!!
<ryanakca> penguin42: Yes. But not automatically, time passes and then it switches back.
<penguin42> ryanakca: WEIRD
<ryanakca> penguin42: What should I search for in /var/log/* ?
<penguin42> ryanakca: What filesystem? What else do you run on the server? Any anti-virus type stuff?
<penguin42> ryanakca: Heck I don't know - I don't know what would do that
<penguin42> ryanakca: The only thing I can think of would be a failed package update but then all this is in so weird a mix of packages
<ryanakca> penguin42: ext4 on LVM. Apache, MySQL, BIND9. ejabberd, bitlbee, apt-cacher-ng, openssh-server and postfix
<penguin42> all sounds about normal; not come accross apt-cacher-ng before
<ryanakca> Oh, and I have AppArmor / tripwire running
<penguin42> ryanakca: I wouldn't have thought AppArmor would cause it - but I'd check for any apparmor deny messages; could tripwire have detected something?
<ryanakca> penguin42: "sudo aptitude reinstall upstart" causes "108K ---------- 1 root root 106K 2010-04-01 15:35 /sbin/init"
<ryanakca> penguin42: Just a second, I'll pastebin it
<penguin42> ryanakca: There's your problem - apparmor is stopping your aptitude install stuff
<penguin42> anyway, got to run for food
<ryanakca> penguin42: http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/init_wierdness
<ryanakca> penguin42: Bon appetit
<claptrap> So, if I type the terms "nvclock" or "weather" into any search field in any browser, that browser crashes.
<dan457> hmm
<toshe> hi all, wonder if someone can lend me a hand with installataion issue with Kubuntu Lucid 10.10
<toshe> I've downloaded the latest daily build .iso from today and now I'm trying to install it on my laptop
<toshe> but when it comes to the manual disk partitioning, the installer does _not_ allow me to choose the partition
<toshe> any ideas for workarounds?
<claptrap> Alright, now I'm about five seconds from one hell of an epic rage.
<toshe> basically what happens is that although I click on the "Change" button, nothing happens
<dan457> I've had issues with the daily installer.
<claptrap> Ok, so, now that I'm back from my most recent crash
<dan457> Try from the beta 1 then update after.
<dan457> searching those terms you listed before from firefox works here.
<toshe> dan457: is this a bug that has been introduced with the daily update?
<toshe> dan457: if so, shall I report it?
<odinsbane> The add a printer is not working well.
<dan457> If you can repeat it with more than one computer, sure.
<dan457> So far when a daily fails I go back to one I know works or use the beta1 cd.  That one is resonably stable.
<avis> crimsun, i've upgraded to the 32-19 kernel, and replaced the ubuntu alsa modules which were updated with your working ones.  the one that took priority over yours when i did an update i believe came from the ubuntu respository.  since cmi8788 is so important to me, i've removed all ubuntu entries, and kept my external sources
<toshe> dan457: thanks. I'll give it a try
<avis> i'm frozen at this stage, but i can cope :)
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok guys Im back after an attempt to install Lucid on my desktop machine. I ran into an issue right out of the gate. My mobo has a fake raid controller. BIOS is set to IDE not raid, but the Lucid partitioner sees the controller as "Serial ATA Raid (stripe) 1TB". I have 2 500GB drives. HDD1 is / and HDD2 is /home. Instead of seeing 2 drives it sees a single 1TB raid stripe with 500GB empty. Eeek. I have everything thats on home on my WD 
<zekoZeko> LinuxGuy2009: disconnect the home drive for installation :)
<LinuxGuy2009> zekoZeko: And then get the second drive working how?
<zekoZeko> when you have the system installed on the first one just connect it back and at it to fstab
<dan457> or try the alternat install cd.  it's text mode but has support for raid.
<zekoZeko> that's a workaround i guess
<LinuxGuy2009> Hmm ok
<LinuxGuy2009> Crap
<penguin42> LinuxGuy2009: Do a dmesg, I've seen in someone elses dmesg a note that says 'if this was incorrectly detected at raid do ....' - but I can't remember what the .... is
<LinuxGuy2009> Maybe I should boot into live session and use gparted to erase all partitions and then go from there. When I first got these drives I did try to do a raid stripe and Im wondering if some kind of flag was set on the drive.
<penguin42> ryanakca: Yep, I think you need to check how your apparmor is set up and make sure it is letting aptitutde and friends do their job
<LinuxGuy2009> Ill try that first I think.
<zekoZeko> LinuxGuy2009: do you have a backup of your /home?
<LinuxGuy2009> Yes i do. Its all backed up on a 250GB WD Passport\. I'm good about doing that. :)
<zekoZeko> then do whatever you want, i wouldn't mess with partitioning otherwise :)
<LinuxGuy2009> ok
<penguin42> LinuxGuy2009: And that drive is disconnected, locked away, with padlocks, in a metal box with armed guards around?
<dan457> lol
<LinuxGuy2009> So it actually seems that Lucid supports fake raid out of the box. Thats kinda cool.
<LinuxGuy2009> lol
<kklimonda|G1> it does?
<LinuxGuy2009> No its just my ripped dvds and cds about it.
<LinuxGuy2009> Well its seeing my nvidia controller which is fake raid and its ready to install like that.
<LinuxGuy2009> seeing 2-500GB drives a 1TB drive
<zekoZeko> there must be a way to install without RAID.... otherwise i'd consider it a bug in the installer.
<DanaG> hmm, maybe there's a way to remove the RAID metadata.
<zekoZeko> i never use onboard RAID (except if it's proper raid on the mobo)
<DanaG> Are you trying to de-raid it?
<LinuxGuy2009> I think it might be a flag on the drive maybe. Im gonna try gparted and wipe em clean as a whistle first.
<DanaG> hmm, google for "remove dmraid metadata"
<LinuxGuy2009> Yes I dont want raid. Just HDD1 as / and HDD2 as home.
<TrueTom1> Does anyone know if 'acipd' is still used to handle events like closing/opening the lid of a notebook?
<LinuxGuy2009> ok
<penguin42> zekoZeko: Oh that's the point most of the motherboard RAIDs are actually fake
<LinuxGuy2009> yeah driver required on fake raid crap.
<zekoZeko> penguin42: on consumer stuff yeah, but most some server mobos have proper raid onboard.
<zekoZeko> these days
<penguin42> zekoZeko: True if they're SAS/SCSI
<LinuxGuy2009> yeah I remeber most IDE based mobos had real raid.
<DanaG> argh, stupid gnome-panel... none of my themes scale the background to fit the actual size of the panel!
<penguin42> LinuxGuy2009: Nah, most of those were fake as well
<zekoZeko> LinuxGuy2009: no they didn't, they had promise stuff onboard, which was as fake as it gets :)
<LinuxGuy2009> The asus board I had was real or so it seamed. Had a bios and stuff if i remember correctly.
<LinuxGuy2009> Oh yeah that sounds like what I had must have been fake then.
<DanaG> Intel RAID is also fakeraid, isn't it?
<dan457> Pretty much all desktop boards were fake raid.  Most server boards did have real raid controlers though.
<LinuxGuy2009> think so yeah
<dan457> Most servers i've worked on anyway
<LinuxGuy2009> fakeraid relies on CPU I read.
<dan457> a software driver, so yes cpu.
<zekoZeko> LinuxGuy2009: yeah, which makes it just as good (or bad) as software raid in linux... guess which one i prefer :)
<LinuxGuy2009> Ah yeah I think I just need to wipe em clean. Gparted in live session has orange ! on drive 1. So Ill fix that.
<zekoZeko> LinuxGuy2009: old fakeraid controllers also had some strange quirks... like not booting if one of the drives in a mirror is missing and such.
<dan457> software raid in linux is better/more flexable than most windows drivers for the same.
<LinuxGuy2009> Oh yeah the software raid in linux is cool cause there is no encryption from what I read that a hardware based raid does to your data.
<zekoZeko> LinuxGuy2009: don't know about new ones, i simply prefer linux software raid as it is not tied to any controller, you can move the drives to different hardware and it simply continues to work.
<DanaG> hmm, something interesting Intel has: non-full-time mirroring.
<DanaG> Good for a laptop with a hard drive in a dock.
<LinuxGuy2009> Yea thats what I was hinting at. I was reading that the hardware ones lock the drives to that controller.
<penguin42> zekoZeko: It's pretty nice to have RAID so that boot just works, and swapping drives with hardware RAID is pretty painless, it can be done by people who don't understand what's really happening
<dan457> That would suck if your MB fried and you just wanted the data
<Q-FUNK> howdy! has there been any solution to the issue with gnome-screensaver unlock dialog appearing twice?
<LinuxGuy2009> wiped all partitions and still sees it as a 1TB stripe.
<fale> hello
<fale> I have installed lucid and, after an update, it seems like grub hangs. Pop ups only a dasu on the screen and nothing else happens... now I'm from a live... how can I fix it?
<zekoZeko> penguin42: if you have a compatible controller, yeah.
<dan457> boot off an alternat install disk and delete the raid.
<zekoZeko> penguin42: most places that can't afford proper raid also don't have a duplicate replacement mobo handy...
<dan457> normal disk donesn't let you change raids
<penguin42> zekoZeko: Yeh true
<LinuxGuy2009> What do you mean delete the raid?
<dan457> you can create/remove software raid from the alternat install disk.  not suppored on the normal one.
<zekoZeko> penguin42: in that case, software raid is the winner... simply put the drives on ANY regular controller in ANY mobo and Linux detects the array painlessly.
<penguin42> zekoZeko: Yeh
<dan457> Or use a live disk from a distro that supports raid in the installer (like fedora)
<penguin42> zekoZeko: Sometimes it does take a bit of smarts to deal with a failure though, you can't just leave it to a guy with a screwdriver and spare disc
<LinuxGuy2009> Oh I got it guys! Just made new partition tables on both drives with gparted. Problem solved. Now sees 2 drives.
<LinuxGuy2009> sweet
<zekoZeko> penguin42: well yeah, but when they have important data on the drives they won't let any monkey fiddle with it anyway, so it doesn't make a difference.
<LinuxGuy2009> Wow this so cool. Lucid can install normally amongst the two drives in whatever partition layout I choose like normal, and also the choice of combining the two drives a 1TB single drive. Nice to have an option.\
<dan457> Not all hardware raid controllers recover gracefully.  One server 2nd disk failed and it recovered fine.... later 1st drive failed at it couldn't repair the mirror....
<dan457> If that mirror had been sofware it wouldn't have mattered.
<penguin42> nasty
<dan457> At leaste I had a recient backup.  could have been bad.
<LinuxGuy2009> Im kinda curious to see what boot speed is on the desktop instead of just my netbook now. Is it pretty fast?
<dan457> depends.  my laptop is faster.  7200 rpm  drive is this babby.  my desktop is 10s slower to boot
<penguin42> LinuxGuy2009: My desktop is pretty fast now
<penguin42> LinuxGuy2009: I've not actually measured it but it's low numbers of seconds
<dan457> desktop boots in 35 sec, laptop in 25 (from grub  menu)
<LinuxGuy2009> sweet cant wait
<dan457> That's after everything is loaded, not just when I first see desktop
<zekoZeko> yeah boot time gor pretty decent in Lucid
<zekoZeko> good work there
<dan457> shuts down even faster
<zekoZeko> i don't do that often
<penguin42> hmm that's pretty impressive - this machine will build OOo in just over an hour from deb source
<zekoZeko> my desktop is on 24/7 and I only put my laptop to sleep.
<zekoZeko> hibernation is a no-go since i have 4GB of RAM in that machine :)
<zekoZeko> takes too lng
<zekoZeko> long
<penguin42> dan457: Yeh shutdown is ~5 seconds most of the time
<dan457> I don't want my laptop draining battery wile in my case
<dan457> ya, 5 -10 here depending on whats open
<dan457> since shutdown/startup is so fast now on this laptop don't realy see much need for sleep.
<zekoZeko> i prefer battery draining (it can sleep for mode than 24hrs, more than enough IMO) to loading a gazillion tabs ni the browser every time :)
<fale> anyone has any idea on how to make grub working again?
<LinuxGuy2009>  zekoZeko:Doesnt hibernate only backup what part of ram is actually in use?
<dan457> Unless I have a  bunch of stuff open I want to continue later... and i'm feeling too lazy to open it again
<zekoZeko> LinuxGuy2009: no idea, but it takes too long in any case.
<LinuxGuy2009> oh
<yofel> boot has gotten fast enough IMO, even my desktop only needs ~19s until kdm http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/bootchart/yofel-desktop-lucid-20100405-1.png
<zekoZeko> LinuxGuy2009: sleep is almost instant (5sec or so), while 1-2G that is in use takes a while to write to disk
<dan457> I let firefox save my tabs when I close it.
<zekoZeko> me too, but loading all of them is a pain.
<yofel> I do remember 40-60s boot times before karmic
<LinuxGuy2009> Hmmm bad. Gparted and the installation partitioner refuse to partition my drives.
<dan457> Grub?  depends on what is broken with it
<jwhitley> penguin42: (fell off there; irc client problem?) My x11_options.* settings show up via udev, but aren't being picked up by xorg.
<Ian_Corne> yofel: I don't but it's been a while since I used jaunty :p
<ryanakca> penguin42: What do I do about the bug?
 * penguin42 is about to disappear
<jwhitley> penguin42:  "udevadm info --query=all --name=..." and udev logs show correct settings, but these don't turn up in xinput list-props and Xorg logs. (and don't take effect..)
<dan457> If you using the latest daily, the installer is somewhat buggy.  try the beta1 disk then update
<penguin42> jwhitley: Sorry, don't know - try #ubuntu-x
<jwhitley> righto, thanks.
<LinuxGuy2009> Well what should I try now?
<arand> LinuxGuy2009: swapoff?
 * penguin42 disappears
<LinuxGuy2009>  arand: huh? Im stuck at installation still.
<LinuxGuy2009>  arand: I setup partitions and it wont create them, throws an error.
<dan457> You using the lastest live disk?  I know that installer is broken
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/EliteBook-lucid-20100405-3.png
<DanaG> my bootchart.
<LinuxGuy2009> Using beta1.
<dan457> hmm, beta1 should be good.
<dan457> what's the error?
<arand> LinuxGuy2009: Do you have a swap already present on the disk?
<LinuxGuy2009> Installed fine on my netbook here.
<LinuxGuy2009> no I deleted all partitions on both drives
<dan457> did you reboot and start over after doing so?
<LinuxGuy2009> doing that now. rebooting
<dan457> have to do that sometimes when you start with a new partition table.
<LinuxGuy2009> yeah thats what I figured too
<DanaG> dan457: try this instead:
<DanaG> sudo hdparm -z /dev/whatever
<DanaG> that means "reread partition table"
<arand> or use partprobe, I think might do the trick similarly.
<dan457> Nice to know. will have to try it some time.
<LinuxGuy2009> Yeah rebooting took out the raid listing from the drive selection. Trying to repartition now.
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> i install ubuntu lucid
<hellyeah> what is the driver of nvidia
<hellyeah> 195 ?
<dan457> yes
<hellyeah> hmm thats good d: windows 7 drşver 197
<hellyeah> driver 19
<hellyeah> sorry
<hellyeah> 197
<dan457> 192.36.15
<dan457> 195.36.15
<dan457> I mean
<dan457> if you use the hardware driver tool and install the current driver that is what you will get.
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok cool Im good now guys just needed to start with some clean drives. Piece of cake.
<hellyeah> what şs drşver tool
<hellyeah> is*
<dan457> it's in your system menu
<hellyeah> okey you mean that i understand
<hellyeah> when you prepare unofficial guide for ubuntu lucid
<raydavi> Hi i have some problems with getting the fglrx driver to work with my radeon hd 5750 card. anybody got a clue?
<jackhigh> raydavi: did you do update or fresh install ?
<raydavi> fresh
<jackhigh> raydavi: i had loads of trouble with my upgrade but i fresh installed todays daily build and they installed fine
<dan457> Not using that card in any of my computers, but the one I do have that uses it... it wouldn't even detect it untill latest update...
<dan457> older hd card than yours though
<jackhigh> mines a hd2600
<dan457> That's close to what's in my server box.
<dbugger> Hey guys! I finally got Lucid running, but I have some troubleshooting. Hope you guys can help me :)
<raydavi> ok perhaps i will download and make a fresh install than
<jackhigh> use todays build
<dbugger> For example. Gwibber doesnt show me my twitter. Actually it shows me tweets with replies to me, but not the people im following :(
<raydavi> jackhigh: where do i download todays build?
<jackhigh> let me get you a link 1 sec
<gnomefreak> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<yofel> !daily | raydavi
<ubottu> raydavi: please see above
<raydavi> thanks alot :)
<jackhigh> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<jackhigh> :) im too slow
<dan457> hehe
<gnomefreak> not much changed from yesterdays build and todays
<jackhigh> prolly not but with the beta 1 i couldnt get fglrx to work i was messing with the ati drivers
<gnomefreak> the image doesnt contain those drivers
<dan457> ya, fglrx didn't work for me with beta 1.  it works now though
<dan457> ya, but you can use the driver tool to find/download them after
<jackhigh> i know but they wouldnt work just like dan says they work now tho
<gnomefreak> dan457: yes but has nothing to do with the ISO :)
<dan457> You want them on the ISO?  you need to make a custom one then.
<jackhigh> maybe it has somthing to do with the broken packages we all tried to install in the first builds
<raydavi> ok its beta 1 i got.. i hope todays build will do the trick
<gnomefreak> dan457: installing yesterdays ISo or using todays willnot change the drivers
<dan457> true
<hellyeah> ubuntu lucid gives two bug in 30 minutes
<gnomefreak> only 2?
<jackhigh> we understand this but i think theres a few of us that have found a fresh install with the latest build works and its easyer than fixing the mess we were in
<Pici> Then two more to report in launchpad.
<hellyeah> for now
<hellyeah> :D
<dan457> Anyone with gnome's video chipset?  mine is older and prob doesn't apply
<jackhigh> my first swearword with lucid was muttered when i saw that sombody moved the buttons to the left :)
<dan457> lol.  That didn't last long.
<gnomefreak> are they not on the left anymore?
<raydavi> they are left here
<jackhigh> i moved mine back too
<raydavi> i got used to it :=)
<dan457> they made that default, but after a lot of complaints set default back to right
<kklimonda|G1> no, they didnt
<gnomefreak> they wont either
<dan457> realy?  I heard they did.
<gnomefreak> nope
<kklimonda|G1> nope
<dan457> ah well, what do I know, I stopped usiing gnome anyway
<kklimonda|G1> heh, I'm literally lagging behing ;)
 * gnomefreak thought about using xfce or kde but than i would have to change my nick :(
<dan457> I should do gnome in a vm just to test though
<kklimonda|G1> :D
<jackhigh> they should have an easy newb switch tho in appearence i think so peeps can have them where they like without messing with that gconf thingy
<kklimonda|G1> you can always change theme
<gnomefreak> doesnt tweek do it?
<gnomefreak> gtweak even
<jackhigh> no idea tbh ive never used that
<kklimonda|G1> gnomefreak: it does
<gnomefreak> see there is the easy way without using gconf :)
<gnomefreak> be back need to restart to test setup
<LinuxGuy2009> I updated this morning and saw one of the update descriptions said something about change window controls or something similar. So i installed them and tried changeing themes and it said something about this theme suggests a certain control layout and something about if I wanted to invert them. It only asked like one or two theme changes and stopped asking. Might be an attempt to give users the option.
<dan457> How's that fresh install comming?
<LinuxGuy2009> Mines going good just finished.
<dan457> :-)
<jackhigh> anyone played around with BT yet mine doesnt seem to be working
<dan457> bt?
<jackhigh> bluetooth
<LinuxGuy2009> no bt here sorry
<jackhigh> sorry im too lazy at typing i make up my own abbreviations
<dan457> not using it here :-(
<dan457> I have it... and it shows.. but have not connected anything to it
<dan457> Hmm.. maybe I should buy a blutooth headset to use with wow.......
<jackhigh> i find it handy for sending pictures from our phones no need to hunt out all those different cables for all the different phones the family have
<dan457> Now if you had a problem getting a ralink 2090 wireless card working... there I could help you.. hehe
<LinuxGuy2009> OT but now I know why Mandriva 2010 live cd wouldnt install. Needed to clean my drives and get rid of the raid flags or whatever.
<LinuxGuy2009> ]might be why
<dan457> hard to say. different installer altogethert=
<dan457> darn keyboard...
<LinuxGuy2009> yeah im not too worried about it. Only reason I was looking at it was that 9.10 wouldnt work for me.
<LinuxGuy2009> been on 9.04 for a very long time.
<jackhigh> oh i got it working i just had to unplug and replug my BT dongle
<LinuxGuy2009> you da man!
<jackhigh> lol im a bit tired now with all that leaning down pluging things in :)
<dan457> easier fix than my wireless was this morning
<dan457> got tired of using the external
<dan457> for some reason the driver had to have the config file in some non-standard place.  odd.
<dan457> I've been lurking in here all day to test stability.... so far so good
<DanaG> hmm, 60 second boot.
<DanaG> not bad... but not great, either.
<LinuxGuy2009> hmm did you file a bug report or something for that?
<dan457> slow...
<dan457> is that the first boot?  2nd is usualy faster
<dan457> there was one already.
<LinuxGuy2009> crap my netbook is like 35sec. 60 is slow
<Moc> 10.04 boot freaking fast on my end, a few secondes
<Moc> but there is alot of bugs to be fixed
<LinuxGuy2009> Moc: Make sure you report any bugs you find so it ends up being a good release.
<Moc> LinuxGuy2009: bah, bugs I reported since 8.10 are still not fixed
<kklimonda|G1> you can also fix them yourself, we won't mind :)
<LinuxGuy2009> Moc: Hmm thats sad.
<Moc> I got ennuf project I'm working on..
<Moc> I can't be every where
<shane2peru> any thoughts on upgrading, trying experimental OS ati drivers?
<LinuxGuy2009> Moc: Oh come on now.......we're all counting on you.......lets pull it together now. :p
<dan457> Long as you have a good backup, go for it shane
<Moc> I wish I were rich and I didn't had to bother to make $, but I'm not so
<kklimonda|G1> Moc: and neither can we - it's all about priorities
<kklimonda|G1> Moc: you should still report bugs so we at least know about them
<LinuxGuy2009> Moc: Yeah and seriously Ubuntu should be #1 on the list. Cause jeeze real life can wait right? ha
<Moc> kklimonda|G1: I know, but I hate doing it and see that 8 month latter they are still not resolved... anyway, I'll lived with the bugs hehe
<shane2peru> dan457, well, this computer isn't worth backing up, I have never been able to use it with Linux and didn't have any luck selling it, so basically nothing on it.
<Moc> apt-get remove resolve a few of them ;
<Moc> gwibber is the first one that get removed
<DanaG> My boot is relatively constant... always about 60 seconds.
<shane2peru> does anyone have any info or guides on upgrading to latest os ati drivers?
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/EliteBook-lucid-20100405-3.png
<LinuxGuy2009> sudo dpkg -i GetMeANewJob-i386.deb
<fale> hi
<Moc> LinuxGuy2009: install the 64bit version atless
<LinuxGuy2009> LOL yeah thats for sure
<fale> after an update, my pc does not boot anymore... it seems like grub having problems. Now I'm on the pc with a live... could someone, please, help me restoring my boot?
<Moc> fale: you can ship it to me, I'll fix it
<Moc> as long as you pay shipping back
<Moc> and your not a smoker
<LinuxGuy2009> What does smoking have to do with it?
<dan457> The smell.
<LinuxGuy2009> strange request
<LinuxGuy2009> oh yeah
<fale> Moc: mmm cool... but... could you just give me an hint, please?
<shane2peru> maybe given the job situation, he wants to make sure your not going to sell it for cigs. :)
<shane2peru> LinuxGuy2009, ^
<Moc> fale: I would google and find info about how to install grub with a boot cd
<LinuxGuy2009> lol
<guntbert> fale: give as much details as possible
<dan457> is it grub that's broken?
<Moc> smell ...
<fale> Moc: the thing is that I did it... but the problem persist
<Moc> I've touch to too many smoker pc in my life..
<charlie-tca> !grub2 | fale
<ubottu> fale: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<LinuxGuy2009> my dad smokes cigars they make me seriously nauseous.
<fale> guntbert: when I fire-up the pc, after all the bios writes, the monitor stay black with only a dash that appears and disappears. If I try to write something, the characters appear on the monitor
<fale> charlie-tca: yep, I looked a grub2 guide (update-grub and after grub-install /dev/sda)
<shane2peru> fale, you need to re-install grub, it is somewhat simpler with grub2, but I don't remember exactly how to do it.
<LinuxGuy2009> ill be back i need some food.
<yofel> fale: see the grub2 wiki page on how to reinstall grub, there's a chroot step-by-step guide therre
<yofel> *there
<gnomefreak> yofel: any idea what the window seelecter is called on the bottom gnome panel (the thing that shows what windows are open and you can chooce)
<yofel> no
<yofel> or hm...
<yofel> in kde it's called task manager, could be similiar in gnome
<EdgEy> window list
<yofel> ah ^^
<gnomefreak> EdgEy: thanks
<gnomefreak> now i have panel back to almost normal
<raydavi> workspace shifter ?
<fale> thank you guys... I'm going to reboot and cross my fingers
<Berzerker> anyone have any tips on how to tweak ubuntu to no return? :P
<yofel> Berzerker: hey, didn't we already attempt that yesterday? :P
<guntbert> Berzerker: ??
<Berzerker> yofel: lol kinda
<Berzerker> I mean like cool visual stuff, nifty/useful programs, etc.
<Berzerker> I jumped into it when I first installed it, and now I feel like I have nothing to do lol
<allyourrejects> I'm just reading the nvidia driver version in Lucid.  Isn't 195.36.08 the driver that nvidia pulled because of fan issues causing cards to overheat ?
<bjsnider> allyourrejects, not an issue anymore. don't worry about it
<allyourrejects> ok.  any background on that?
<yofel> allyourrejects: it was fixed in 195.36.15
<allyourrejects> but .08 is what lucid installs
<bjsnider> no it isn't
<allyourrejects> Setting up nvidia-settings (195.36.08-0ubuntu1)
<yofel> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 195.36.15-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 22737 kB, installed size 70800 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<allyourrejects> just installed it like 2 sec ago
<bjsnider> nvidia-settings isn't the same thing
<allyourrejects> ah, yes I see that now. My mistake.  Thanks
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> ii installed nvidia
<hellyeah> but it works like shit
<Bobo1> hello, are there a webpage that lists all bugs that is allready reported for ubuntu10.04 ?
<hellyeah> i use ubuntu lucid
<hellyeah> why
<Bobo1> so I can do a quick ctrl-F search on it before I report a bug
<hellyeah> performance is very bad, very slow
<guntbert> !language | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hellyeah> sorry okey
<guntbert> hellyeah: this isn't a place for rants.  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<hellyeah> but performance is very bad
<hellyeah> this channel is for ubuntu lucid
<hellyeah> ?
<yofel> Bobo1: rather use google and 'site:bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu <search_term>', we have several hundreds of bugs filed for lucid
<Bobo1> btw, are Beta2 released soon? (I mean if I wait like 3 days I could test that instead) ?
<hellyeah> ubuntu lucid support
<Bobo1> yofel: aha
<hellyeah> ?,
<yofel> hellyeah: it is
<guntbert> hellyeah: yes
<yofel> !schedule | Bobo1
<ubottu> Bobo1: A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<yofel> Bobo1: you actually guessed right ;) 3 days
<hellyeah> my driver works very bad
<hellyeah> copiz works very bad
<hellyeah> i iinstalled nvidia already
<Bobo1> haha yeah in exactly 3 days :-) ok I think I wait with testing ubuntu thursday
<yofel> hellyeah: *what* about your driver works very bad? just slow or something else?
<hellyeah> very slow
<allyourrejects> You guys are probably tired of supporting nvidia, but I've never run into a bug with Activating the driver. dkms installs and builds the module.  However, it fails on the modprobe with: FATAL: Error inserting nvidia_current (/lib/modules/2.6.32-19-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia-current.ko): No such device
<yofel> hm
<yofel> allyourrejects: does lsmod list nouveau?
<allyourrejects> oh I bet it does
<hellyeah> what can i do
<hellyeah> lsmod
<kklimonda|G1> allyourrejects: what do you have in dmesg output?
<bjsnider> allyourrejects, have you got /usr mounted on a separate partition?
<Bobo1> I hope someone have fixed printscreen/diskutilty/empathy/installationprogram and all the rest until then
<hellyeah> yofel, nvidia               9932176  41
<allyourrejects> yofel: yes it does, but I couldn't prevent that since I used X to "activate" the nvidia driver
<allyourrejects> bjsnider:  no
<kklimonda|G1> someone is pretty busy Bobo1
<Bobo1> (hopefully they give the users some easy way to restore the way things look too hehe)
<allyourrejects> kklimonda|G1: NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter probed
<Bobo1> kklimonda|G1: heheh yeah I guess so
<kklimonda|G1> so you have nvidia driver running right now allyourrejects ?
<hellyeah> pls help
<Bobo1> hellyeah: with what?
<yofel> hellyeah: I have no idea how to debug slow graphics, be patient, maybe someone else will have
<allyourrejects> I fresh installed, I guess it install nouveau automatically.  Then I used the Hardware Drivers to "activate" nvidia, it said it failed
<bjsnider> allyourrejects, what graphics card is this?
<allyourrejects> I checked the log, and it fails to insert the module with that FATAL line I posted
<hellyeah> ubuntu 9.10 it was fast
<Bobo1> isn't nouveau the default graphics driver when you have nividia-cards in 10.04 ?
<hellyeah> now it is slow it is same driver
<hellyeah> what is this ?
<yofel> allyourrejects: you did reboot after activating the driver?
<yofel> Bobo1: it is
<allyourrejects> yofel: not yet.  it said failed so I didn't want to touch anything
<allyourrejects> bjsnider: geforce 220M (worked in 9.10)
<bjsnider> reboot
<allyourrejects> k brb
<Bobo1> (too bad it won't let me select anything higher than 1024x768 though)
<hellyeah> prroblemmm
<Bobo1> hellyeah: aha so first fast, and then slow, and you haven't done anything between?
<hellyeah> no
<hellyeah> i did fresh install ubuntu 10.04
<Berzerker> if I install windows on another drive, what's the easiest way to get grub to recognize it
<Berzerker> ?
<yofel> Berzerker: when you run update-grub, os-prober should search for existing systems on all drives
<hellyeah> each time i install ubuntu ubuntu makes me hate
<Bobo1> hellyeah: :-)
<hellyeah> :d
<Prfx> did anyone get ipod sync with firmware 3.1.3 working?
<Bobo1> hellyeah:  I didn't hate ubuntus default seetings in the earlier version as much as I does with Windows-installations, but now... 10.04 is sooooo ugly
<hellyeah> :s:s
<Bobo1> btw, I guess you all have got the question how to move back the buttons to death by now, but I can't find it :-( how do I do?
<hellyeah> when i did fresh install driver works great 9.10
<yofel> !controls | Bobo1
<ubottu> Bobo1: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<hellyeah> but it works bad in ubuntu 10.04 how is it possible
<Bobo1> ah thanks.
<hellyeah> why it move to left
<hellyeah> what is the reason of that
<yofel> !currentissues
<hellyeah> it is os standard since 1980's i suppose
<Bobo1> hellyeah: I haven't tried nvidias closedsrc-drivers yet... still running the default 2D-driver and they work ok (well only 1024x768 tough)
<hellyeah> i want compiz
<yofel> !currentissues
<yofel> wth, the ubottu factoid list has it, but ubottu tells me it doesn't know it o.O
<yofel> jussi01: ^
<hellyeah> debian way is not working
<hellyeah> ubuntu is based on debian
<hellyeah> why ubuntu dont use debian way for installing driver
<hellyeah> it is rediculus i think
<yofel> and what's the debian way?
<gnomefreak> jockey was in Debian IIRC
<gnomefreak> s/was/is
<yofel> and installing drivers with apt works fine too btw.
<hellyeah> m-a update && m-a prepare m-a a-i nvidia && aptitude install nvidia-glx nvidia-xconfig && nvidia-xconfig
<bjsnider> the mandriva way is far better than the old way of using diversions
<hellyeah> this is very simple
<gnomefreak> use jockey it does everything for you
<yofel> hellyeah: 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current' is even more simple
<gnomefreak> include enable compiz
<bjsnider> with jockey you click one button. that's technically very simple
<yofel> you'll have to run nvidia-xconfig too after that though
<gnomefreak> jockey does everything for you :)
<gnomefreak> be back smoke
<hellyeah> already newest
<Oxymoron> yofel: Oh noes, dont run nvidia-xconfig
<hellyeah> i use jockey and acxtivate nvidia current
<yofel> Oxymoron: I know it's stupid sometimes, but it didn't break anything here (yet)
<hellyeah> but it works very slow
<hellyeah> it works very bad
<Oxymoron> yofel: Yeah, maybe does work but you shouldnt even need a xorg.conf ;)
<hellyeah> :D
<Oxymoron> yofel: Not anything more than default settings that xserver-xorg create anyway
<Oxymoron> Whats xorg btw? I thiink I have seen it in Windows one time?
<yofel> !X
<hellyeah> why do you say about that
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<hellyeah> why why wh
<Oxymoron> yofel: Whats the word xorg I mean not xserver ... is xorg a grpahic company who developed screen GUI grpahics from the beginning or what? :P
<yofel> Oxymoron: well, nvidia-xconfig does add a lot of stuff that you don't need, but you still need an xorg.conf to use nvidia and not nouveau as nouveau is the default
<yofel> nope, xorg should stand for the X.org Foundation
<Oxymoron> yofel: Why not X Organisation? :D
 * gnomefreak scared to see where this is going
<yofel> no idea, and we're getting off topic
<hellyeah> gave up
<hellyeah> everything looks ok
<Oxymoron> yofel: Yeah :) Well if youre lazy nvidia-xconfig is that thing I guess xD Hopefully someone got the idea by adding CorePointer for mousepointer in there as well, because Vbox Mouse integrations doesnt work without that xD
<hellyeah> slow slow slow
<hellyeah> any ideas
<gnomefreak> Oxymoron: can we please get back on topic
<yofel> hellyeah: what does 'glxinfo | grep render' say?
<Oxymoron> gnomefreak: Sorry :P
<hellyeah> yofel, direct rendering: Yes
<hellyeah> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 8400M GS/PCI/SSE2
<hellyeah>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, GL_NV_copy_image,
<hellyeah>     GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_NVX_gpu_memory_info,
<yofel> hm, that's fine
<bjsnider> not a terribly powerful chip, that
<hellyeah> yes verything looks fine
<hellyeah> when i do enable compiz it becomes slow, very bad
<Daniturn> ive done every thin i can to connect to internet wirelessly but i cannot shit the greyed out enable wireless
<Daniturn> shift*
<Daniturn> anyone help
<hellyeah> okey
<Daniturn> i can connect via cable but the enable wireless is greyed out
<Daniturn> and i disabled enable wireless in BIOS
<odinsbane> Daniturn: what wireless card are you using?  Why would you disable enable wireless in bios, does your card show up in lspci?  Do you get an dmesg errors?
<Daniturn> well im using arthreos
<Daniturn> if thats how its splet
<Daniturn> and we went through everythin and in the end had to report it as a bug
<yofel> Daniturn: bug number?
<Daniturn> cant remember website i had to report it to
<Daniturn> i got bug number but cant remeber website
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/ ?
<yofel> Daniturn: and the number is?
<yofel> (if it's launchpad then we just need the number)
<Daniturn> where do i find the bug i reported
<arand> Daniturn: Look at bug associated with you LP profile
<arand> s/bug/bugs/, s/you/your/
<Daniturn> my bug cant be found
<arand> Daniturn: do an advanced search and look at invalid, fixed, duplicates as well..
<LinuxGuy2009> may have been merged with another or whatever they do when its a dup, or something if it doesnt show on your LP page.
<arand> All dupes are hidden by default in searches
<LinuxGuy2009> right
<Daniturn> they deleted it
<arand> Highly annoying, since I find myself using advanced search very frequently.
<yofel> Daniturn: you can't delete bugs, you can mark them as a duplicate of another one and mark it as invalid
<LinuxGuy2009> check your email to see if you recieved an automatic notice of the report.
<yofel> Daniturn: do you by chance have the number?
<Daniturn> no
<LinuxGuy2009> Daniturn:  checked your email?
<Daniturn> #555807
<kklimonda|G1> bug 555807
<yofel> bug 555807 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 555807 in linux "cant use wireless card" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555807
<yofel> heh
<BUGabundo> boas noites o/
<kklimonda|G1> g'night BUGabundo
<LinuxGuy2009> invalid hehe
<Daniturn> its not invalid
<yofel> BUGabundo: ^
<LinuxGuy2009> hmm
<Daniturn> it worked using bios once than went and wont work again
<kklimonda|G1> Daniturn: and if you enable it in bios again?
<yofel> o.O? after you activated it in the bios it worked once and then stopped working again?
<Daniturn> yes
<Daniturn> i tried to find my wireless disconnected me and the enable wireless was greyed out again
<osmosis> its would be nice if someone just put django 1.2 beta into lucid. django 1.2 final will be released in a few weeks, and can be updated in lucid then.
<osmosis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-django/+bug/505440
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 505440 in python-django "django 1.2 for lucid" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> kklimonda|G1: that battery suprisses me!
<Daniturn> its annoyed me all day
<kklimonda|G1> osmosis: in the bug you pasted there is an answer from canonical employee about django - can you check who it is and poke him again?
<kklimonda|G1> osmosis: there has been so many changes in 1.2 that it may not be wise to get it into lucid.
<Daniturn> i may need new laptop soon
<kklimonda|G1> osmosis: i was in favour of getting 1.2 into lucid until upstream has flushed their release schedule again
<Daniturn> as it also says batter 41% copacity and it old
<osmosis> kklimonda|G1, or so many changes may be a reason TO get it into lucid. Switching lucid to 1.2 after release would be impossible if other lucids are already running with 1.1
<kklimonda|G1> osmosis: well, we may also ship with 1.1 and provide ppa with 1.2
<Daniturn> anyone able help me with enableing wireless in ubuntu
<Daniturn> so greyed out enable wireless is gone
<kklimonda|G1> osmosis: at this point i don't even know we can test all django's rdepends for compatibility issues
<LinuxGuy2009> Daniturn: Laptop?
<osmosis> kklimonda|G1, i dont think a release slip or any minor bugs remaining in django 1.2 are an issue. Im already using django 1.2 with no issue. Its more a matter of what is going to be sitting in lucid ...ubuntu server LTS...for the next 2 years.
<Daniturn> #555807
<kklimonda|G1> osmosis: for 5
<Daniturn> all the info u need
<Daniturn> look on launchpad
<LinuxGuy2009> NM forget it
<LinuxGuy2009> I really dont care
<Daniturn> wont halp than thanks
<yofel> Daniturn: use 'bug <num>' for that
<Daniturn> ok
<osmosis> kklimonda|G1, if django 1.2 isnt going to go into lucid...then I think it shouldnt include a django at all. No use including 1.1. Just have no django package, and people can just not use a package manager.
<Daniturn> its annoyed me and no one seemes to help and nothin is helping either
<osmosis> kklimonda|G1, with 1.1 thats what everyone is going to have to do anyways. Not use a package management system and install django by hand themselves.
<kklimonda|G1> osmosis: why? many sites are running on old django so it's not useless
<yofel> Daniturn: but sill, it's odd that it works once after you enable it in the bios
<Daniturn> yes
<LinuxGuy2009> Daniturn: Could be your attitude when someone offers to help. Just a thought.
<osmosis> kklimonda|G1, i suppose so. without any facts to point to, id think most people will migrate to 1.2 pretty quickly.
<yofel> Daniturn: it's not that we don't want to help, but not all of us are wireless network experts...
<kklimonda|G1> osmosis: but the choice isn't mine anyway - get in touch with canonical employee who commented on this bug and ask him for an opinion. Or i'll do it once i'm home tomorrow.
<Daniturn> and when i loaded mint 8 via cd it loaded than wouldnt do anythin and than did the same thing
<osmosis> kklimonda|G1, im not sure who the cononical employee is in the bug post.
<kklimonda|G1> osmosis: i know a huge site running on a heavily patched 0.96 ;)
<Daniturn> i dont seem to know anythin
<kklimonda|G1> osmosis: you can just read all comments and find out - i ca't check it right now as my network connection is too slow
<yofel> Daniturn: did this work in karmic?
<Daniturn> karmic not tried it
<LinuxGuy2009> karmic was a bit yukky
<kklimonda|G1> osmosis: if you have no time I can do it tomorrow when i'm back home
<Daniturn> i have tiny core linux 2.7 aswell
<osmosis> kklimonda|G1, ill give it a shot
<yofel> BUGabundo: why exactly did you invalidate that bug?
<BUGabundo> sorry?
<BUGabundo> which bug?.
<kklimonda|G1> osmosis: frankly i'm really dissapointed in django release team - they had the sam problem (falling behind the schedule) with both 1.0 and 1.1 - it makes making any plans impossible :/
<yofel> bug 555807
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 555807 in linux "cant use wireless card" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555807
<BUGabundo> the one from Daniturn?
<Daniturn> yes
<BUGabundo> he said it was on, after bios change
<Daniturn> than i said it wasnt because it took me offline
<Daniturn> and was greyed out again
<BUGabundo> what was ?
<BUGabundo> you were not clear!
<BUGabundo> was NM?
<BUGabundo> or was WiFi?
<Daniturn> enable wifi was grey out
<BUGabundo> I don't see how one moment it was available, and the next one its not
<Daniturn> i dont get it either
<Daniturn> did same in mint 8 aswell
<charlie-tca> That's logical. Mint8 is Xubuntu 9.10 based
<charlie-tca> or Ubuntu based
<Daniturn> yes but one may work other may not
<Daniturn> is tiny core any good
<charlie-tca> I don't know tiny core
<Daniturn> ok
<Daniturn> based on Linux 2.6 kernel, Busybox, Tiny X, and Fltk
<Daniturn> its only 10mb
<yofel> Daniturn: you could try to replace NM with wicd maybe...
<Daniturn> ive tried
<yofel> if it still doesn't work it might be a kernel bug after all
<Daniturn> could be
<DanaG> hmm, what wifi card?
<Daniturn> and i will just wait and see
<DanaG> my netbook has an rtl8192 that sucks horribly with the native driver, but works fine with ndiswrapper.
<yofel> DanaG: 08:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter [168c:001c] (rev 04)
<Daniturn> Atheros AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> anyway, give ndiswrapper a try... it may work better than native drivers.
<Daniturn> i tried and couldnt get it to work
<DanaG> Weird.
<yofel> Daniturn: can you post a comment on the bug that it stops working again after enabling it in the bios? and set the status to new again
<DanaG> WinXP drivers, or Vista drivers?
<DanaG> ndiswrapper needs XP drivers.
<Daniturn> i have windows 7
<DanaG> Anyway, ndiswrapper won't work with Vista (and above) ndis6 drivers -- you'll probably need to find XP drivers to give to ndiswrapper.
<DanaG> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NDISwrapper
<DanaG> ah
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> what is this
<hellyeah> http://pastebin.com/ML07fEYL
<DanaG> hmm, looks like it may now support ndis6 after all.
<topyli> hellyeah, looks like some sort of shell output
<hellyeah> any help
<hellyeah> okey
<hellyeah> but i cant install nvidia
<yofel> hellyeah: that's the jockey.log right?
<hellyeah> installation failed
<hellyeah> yes
<charlie-tca> hellyeah: I think that is a log file
<Daniturn> ive done that
<yofel> but it seems to have installed it properly, even if it says some warnings at the end
<hellyeah> jockey.log
<hellyeah> but it said installation failed
<charlie-tca> Nvidia hardware install does that now
<charlie-tca> but it doesn't mean it didn't work
<hellyeah> i see still activate
<charlie-tca> bug 552653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552653 in jockey "[Lucid] Jockey fails to install nvidia hardware driver" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552653
<yofel> hellyeah: also, glxinfo showed your driver properly being used before
<charlie-tca> hellyeah: jockey reports that the install failed, but it doesn't fail.
<hellyeah> how to put something to blacklist
<yofel> Daniturn: I said 'New', not 'In Progress', do you plan on fixing that bug?
<hellyeah> i dont know anything about that
<Daniturn> yes
<hellyeah> yofel,  i am trying fresh install
<Daniturn> changed to new now and i wanna fix it
<yofel> Daniturn: thanks, In Progress means you're working on a patch that will fix that bug (you're the developer that will fix it)
<hellyeah> how can i blacklist nouveau
<yofel> hellyeah: the nvidia driver takes care of that
<hellyeah> launch pad doesnt say that
<yofel> hellyeah: see in /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia... something
<hellyeah> i didnt understand
<hellyeah> there is no bug in 9.10 but there is a bug in 10.04
<yofel> hellyeah: when you install the nvidia driver package, the package will blacklist nouveau
<Daniturn> well  it wouldnt let me choose new at first but has now
<hellyeah> i understand that yofel
<hellyeah> the problem is i cant install nvidia
<yofel> hellyeah: apt-cache policy nvidia-current shows nvidia as installed?
<hellyeah> yes
<hellyeah> install but do not enable the driver
<hellyeah> it seems
<yofel> hellyeah: ok, /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/updates/dkms/nvidia-current.ko exists?
<hellyeah> yes
<hellyeah> installation of this driver failed i took this message yofel
<yofel> hellyeah: ok, /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf exists?
<hellyeah> yes
<yofel> hellyeah: so? jockey was broken pretty much all the time, I wouldn't be surprised if it tells you it failed but it actually succeeded
<hellyeah> so
<hellyeah> we said it succed
<hellyeah> why cant i enable special effect on desktop
<yofel> hellyeah: ok, if you can now reboot, and 'lsmod' shows nvidia as listed, then the driver should be working
<hellyeah> when i click enable soecial effect it try to install
<hellyeah> okey i try
<yofel> you need to reboot after installing the driver
<hellyeah> i did this actually
<Daniturn> Bug #555807
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 555807 in linux "cant use wireless card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555807
<hellyeah> then ubuntu try to open in low graphic
<hellyeah> yofel
<yofel> hellyeah: do you have /usr on a seperate partition?
<Daniturn> keep mentioning it its a big problem
<hellyeah> i guess ubuntu has i just do install
<yofel> hellyeah: and does your /etc/X11/xorg.conf list nvidia as the driver being used?
<hellyeah> you dont have xorg.conf norally
<kklimonda|G1> you should check Xorg.0.log and not xorg.conf
<hellyeah> i need to do X -configure
<yofel> hellyeah: wait... if you don't have an xorg.conf then jockey messed up
<hellyeah> yofel,
<yofel> hellyeah: do you have a xorg.conf?
<hellyeah> ubuntu doesnt create xorg.conf
<hellyeah> it is my fault ?
<yofel> hellyeah: no, if anything it's jockeys fault as it should create one when you install the nvidia driver
<yofel> if it doesn't you'll end up in low graphics mode
<hellyeah> you said you do X -configure then try jockey
<yofel> hellyeah: I didn't mention X -configure at all
<yofel> you did
<hellyeah> it creates xorg.conf
<hellyeah> nothing creates xorg.conf
<yofel> yes, as does nvidia-xconfig, which is the one you should use for nvidia
<hellyeah> nvidia-xconfig also doesnt creater xorg
<hellyeah> it uses XF86
<yofel> hellyeah: sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<hellyeah> sımething kike that
<hellyeah> okey
<hellyeah> aha it creates :d
<Daniturn>  Launchpad bug 555807 in linux "cant use wireless card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555807
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 555807 in linux "cant use wireless card" [Undecided,New]
<hellyeah> in debian it works with another fike
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 555807 in linux "cant use wireless card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555807
<yofel> well, you need admin rights to create one
<hellyeah> file*
<yofel> hellyeah: ok, there you actually only need the section that contains 'Driver "nvidia"'
<yofel> hellyeah: but if you're not sure just leave it
<yofel> if you reboot now, you shouldn't get low graphics mode anymore
<thelsdj_> anyone had problems with samba on lucid? appears that my windows clients can no longer find my ubuntu server, not browseable, and can't find when i put \\servername\ into explorer, but can seem to locally browse on my ubuntu machine
<hellyeah> yofel,  i hope it is like you said
<yofel> I hope too, this is annoying while jockey's broken
<Daniturn>  Launchpad bug 555807 in linux "cant use wireless card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555807
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 555807 in linux "cant use wireless card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555807
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 555807 in linux "cant use wireless card" [Undecided,New]
<gnomefreak> Daniturn: please dont repeat yourself someone will help you when they get a chance
 * Lars_G rolls in the floor
<arand> thelsdj_: I've heard rumours of problems at least.. surfed the sea of LP?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: are you here?
<gnomefreak> Daniturn: you need to comment on the bug for any changes that you make as well for any questions that you have. This channel is not the place for this type of info you can try #ubuntu-bugs channel or comment on the bug.
<kklimonda|G1> gnomefreak: he went sleep some time ago
<gnomefreak> kklimonda|G1: thanks i left him a message in another channel :)
<happyface> I can connect to my wifi and get a dhcp address, but can't connect to anything or even ping my router
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: yes
<BUGabundo> kklimonda|G1: don't lie!
<kklimonda|G1> :D
<bisby> so i updated a 9.10 install up to 10.04... and it said that it didnt update because of fglrx... but then when I rebooted the screen was blank. still heard noises and could log in (without a screen) control-alt-f# doesnt work. i had read that the fglxr thing was fixed... but apparently its not? anyone know the status on this?
 * gnomefreak getting the idea that fglrx is buggy at best
<FireCrotch> Just did a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, running Kubuntu, and now all of the text in Qt programs is larger :(
<FireCrotch> it had all gotten smaller when I upgraded from Karmic, which I liked
<BUGabundo> FireCrotch: there was some kind of font change today
<BUGabundo> I guess more UI expemients for beta 2
<gnomefreak> yep not just kde either
<BUGabundo> I kinda... like it
<FireCrotch> gtk apps don't seem to be affected
<BUGabundo> except for some parts of websites
<gnomefreak> way way too small in some apps (but im not saying what ones) :)
<BUGabundo> but then again I have bad eye sight
 * gnomefreak chacks bug report one more time than im going
<gnomefreak> you know what i mean
<red> hmm
<red> kernel -19
<red>  chromium-browser
<red> [3476:3484:2540217075:FATAL:base/shared_memory_posix.cc(193)] Creating shared memory in /dev/shm/org.chromium.aMtsIb failed. This is frequently caused by incorrect permissions on /dev/shm.  Try 'sudo chmod 777 /dev/shm' to fix.: No such file or directory
<red> Aborted (core dumped)
<red> why would I suddenly need to chmod those?
<red> also had to skip mounting half of my disks or the pc wouldnt boot
<red> after boot i could manually mount them np
<red> :l
<yofel> red: does 'df' list /dev/shm?
<red> none                   1547844         0   1547844   0% /dev/shm
<red> if i sudo start chromium it works
<red> but thats hardly a good thing
<yofel> hm, ls -l /dev/shm ?
<red> "total 0"
<yofel> err... ls -ld /dev/shm
<BUGabundo> red: what's the source of that chromium?
<red> daily build iirc
<red> but haven't updated in a few days
#ubuntu+1 2010-04-06
<yofel> red: ls -ld shows?
<LinuxGuy2009> 49sec boot time sound pretty bad? Others getting any faster?
<red> drwxr-xr-x 16 root root 4280 2010-04-06 01:15 .
<red> drwxr-xr-x 16 root root 4280 2010-04-06 01:15 .
<red> drwxr-xr-x 16 root root 4280 2010-04-06 01:15 .
<yofel> wrong
<red> drwxr-xr-t 2 root root 40 2010-04-06 01:53 .
<red> latter one from shm
<red> first was dev accidently
<yofel> still wrong, should be drwxrwxrwt 2 root root 160 2010-04-06 00:38 /dev/shm/
<yofel> maybe some udev rule that has to set the permissions failed?
<avis> is linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.32 contained in universe or multiverse ?
<crimsun> avis: neither, it's from a ppa.
<avis> crimsun, when i did a dist-upgrade earlier, it was redownloaded, i though from the ubuntu server, and my soundcard stopped functioning
<avis> i do not know how to give your PPA priority over the ubuntu ones
<crimsun> avis: it shouldn't have been from the repo proper. just use apt-cache policy linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<avis> i need not do that now, i removed it and reinstalled yours
<DanaG> Evolution fail: www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot-New%20Calendar.png
<LinuxGuy2009> I just tried to install the nvidia driver than I downloaded from nvidias website and didnt go so smooth. Do we have to wait for a compatible driver?
<crimsun> avis: what do you mean by "yours"?
<avis> your ppa.  i already had it installed, yet it seemed like the same update which had previously been installed for 32-19-pae was applied to my system, and it broken my sound
<LinuxGuy2009> Man lucid feels fast
<yofel> LinuxGuy2009: we don't support installing the driver from the nvidia site
<BUGabundo> LinuxGuy2009: please avoid the blob from nvidia site
<avis> i've disabled all the ubuntu repos.  i dont wish to lose sound
<LinuxGuy2009> Yeah I know its not supported. Thats not what I asked.
<BUGabundo> avis: doesn't what ever we have in archive work for you ?
<LinuxGuy2009> Why avoid it?
<LinuxGuy2009> Ive used the official drivers for many releases
<yofel> LinuxGuy2009: it doesn't work smooth together with the debian package system
<DanaG> ARGH.
<kklimonda|G1> lasby not supported we mean don't ask us when it goes wrong ;)
<DanaG> stupid Evolution.
<DanaG> "On The Web" calendar -- no place for a URL.
<kklimonda|G1> LinuxGuy2009: by supported...
<DanaG> Same for CalDAV.
<LinuxGuy2009> K I guess Ill use the one in the repos for now
<kklimonda|G1> stupid phone keyboard
<arand> LinuxGuy2009: Last time I checked the jockey blob worked reasonably...
<yofel> LinuxGuy2009: might be, but it will work even worse now, unless you know what to fix, and what's wrong with the ubuntu package?
<LinuxGuy2009> Ubuntu nvidia drivers are usually older than dirt.
<yofel> but work fine unless you need some bleeding edge features
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok Ill try it
<yofel> and right now the drivers are up to date
<BUGabundo> kklimonda|G1: :P
<LinuxGuy2009> I see driver 173 and one that says recomended but doesnt list the version number.
<LinuxGuy2009> nice
<Leathan> i had to install the 8000 series nvidia, no problems here, dual screen working fine... .but thats not helping so ill shut up dagain
<kklimonda|G1> LinuxGuy2009: the -current is one of the latest
<BUGabundo> LinuxGuy2009: and since you been using it for several releases, I bet you don't have a cutting edge card
<LinuxGuy2009> Leathan: You got your 8 series working with the nvidia.com driver?
<yofel> LinuxGuy2009: current is 195
<alesan> hi!
<Leathan> yeah, installed 9.1 last week couldnt get dual screen to work (with different rez on each screen) so downloaded the nvidia driver... then upgraded to ubuntu 10 yesterday
<LinuxGuy2009> I have an 9800 GTX+
<alesan> anybody knows if now it is possible to compile loop-aes modules ?
<BUGabundo> Leathan: if you mean ubuntu 9.10, please refer to #ubuntu channel
<yofel> and I have a 250GTS that works perfectly fine with 195 from the ubuntu repository
<Yfrwlf> it's safe to upgrade?  yaaaaaaay
<BUGabundo> ohh miss read
 * BUGabundo blinks blinks 
<yofel> Yfrwlf: safer than a week ago yes, safe: no
<LinuxGuy2009> How am i supposed to know which version driver the recomended one is without it saying?
<BUGabundo> Yfrwlf: its never safe, unless you know what you are donig :D
<yofel> LinuxGuy2009: just use it, current is 195 at the moment
<LinuxGuy2009> Oh ok thats not bad.
<yofel> LinuxGuy2009: 195.36.15
<BUGabundo> LinuxGuy2009: jokey knows it for you
<Yfrwlf> lol nnuuuuuuu
<arand> LinuxGuy2009: jockey should say both current and recommended I think
<LinuxGuy2009> yeah
<Yfrwlf> well the upgrade a week ago broke things so that's why I was wondering ^^
<Yfrwlf> thankies
<Leathan> looking at mine, im on 195.36.15 too
<LinuxGuy2009> Are the nvidia drivers in teh repos just repackaged ones frok nvidia?
<LinuxGuy2009> from*
<Yfrwlf> DON'T INSTALL NVIDIA BINARY BLOB, IT'S A TRAP
<Yfrwlf> j/k :P
<yofel> LinuxGuy2009: pretty much yes, leaving the details aside
<LinuxGuy2009> cool
<BUGabundo> Yfrwlf: not very far
<Yfrwlf> seriously tho, go Nouveau and whatever the leading ATI driver is. :P
<crimsun> avis: the builds are daily
<BUGabundo> the current nouveua with 3D support is pretty sweet
<Yfrwlf> the ATI open source driver is rocking ^^
<BUGabundo> a tad slow
<crimsun> avis: are you saying the current ones are broken?
<Yfrwlf> BUGabundo: haven't tried it yet, can't wait to though ^^
 * fagan hasnt got 3d working yet :/
<fagan> 2d and my computer fan goes crazy
<BUGabundo> fagan: on what GPU and drivers?
<Yfrwlf> fagain: ATI or Nvidia?
<fagan> nvidia
<BUGabundo> 3D is only on the PPA
<fagan> Nouveau drivers
<Yfrwlf> dun have any experience yet sorry
<fagan> yeah I gave then a spin but my card is newish
<bjsnider> crimsun, is the transit going to work as well as it could with pulse with the default installation settings or is there something i should be tweaking?
<avis> crimsun, yes it lacks support for oxygen hd
<Yfrwlf> but the ATI driver sadly doesn't throttle my GPU fan speed like it should is the only thing holding me back now
<fagan> so its still doesnt have a lot of the support thats needed
<Drew_> Hi all.  Trying to install 10.04 and it is stuck at 55%  I have vista already installed in another partition, I selected to install with the largest free space (This is about 40GB).  Any ideas?  Not sure what would happen if I do a reset...
<kklimonda|G1> BUGabundo: you are using nouveau with 3d now? how stable the driver is? i had to revert to the one from normal repository some time ago
<avis> crimsun, i have not rebooted since the last installation
<LinuxGuy2009> Im thinking of sticking with this LTS for the long haul but dont know if I can take it, letting two new releases slide by without using them. hehe
<avis> i will do that now
<BUGabundo> Drew_: I think that's download of languages
<BUGabundo> kklimonda|G1: blob here
<Drew_> ?BUGabundo
<histo> Drew_: are you using the gui installer or the text based installer?
<fagan> Drew_: BUGabundo's right thats about the time in the install when the lang packs are downloaded
<kklimonda|G1> BUGabundo: yuck!
<Drew_> gui
<toh192> Linux guy, you should only use the lts if you need a stable production env!
<LinuxGuy2009> Installation of the driver failed. Nice
<BUGabundo> LinuxGuy2009: LOL
<crimsun> bjsnider: I'm not at all sure what you mean. Is it broken somehow?
<yofel> LinuxGuy2009: known, run 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' from  a terminal and the driver will work
<bjsnider> crimsun, i'm not sure if it is or not. could be the disk. but i get dropouts during music playback at times
<LinuxGuy2009> nothing
<Yfrwlf> Drew_: If it definitely is not progressing, perhaps you should try a different daily build or something?
<yofel> LinuxGuy2009: if you have a xorg.conf now then it should be fine
<Yfrwlf> check System Monitor to see if it's downloading anything if it doesn't say that it is :P
<yofel> LinuxGuy2009: jockey is a bit broken at the moment
<LinuxGuy2009> oh
<toh192> did you update it?
<LinuxGuy2009> think ill reboot
<toh192> Jockey is working fine for me, at least since the update
<Yfrwlf> rebooting is for Windows :P
<avis> crimsun, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=1b6143c0a2da43008011d93e7f9b352701f7e43a
<avis> oxygen hd is not now functional
<Drew_> Yfrwlf: at the moment I can't do anything.  What would happen if I just reset the pc?  No idea why I thought I'd try out the beta! :)
<DanaG> Yfrwlf: there's experimental radeon KMS power-management support in these kernels:
<DanaG> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-next/
<BUGabundo> Drew_: you can "kill" the installer
<Yfrwlf> DanaG: Oh?  Well I guess then I can report it and/or check back later if it's still not throttling it yet, thanks.
<BUGabundo> I think that's some part of it that dies and lock
<BUGabundo> you kill it, and it carries on
<BUGabundo> or, as I said, it could be the downloads that are slow
<DanaG> Though, be aware that those kernels are missing whatever Ubuntu "sauce" is is that makes ureadahead work.
<LinuxGuy2009> nvidia glx 185 thats the one I need right? Ill try to manually install it I think.
<Drew_> any ideas how to kill it?  Been stuck for over an hour now and I have a 20mbit connection
<crimsun> bjsnider: can you get a verbose PA log? that symptom is reminiscent of a broken usb-audio driver
<BUGabundo> Drew_: $ ps auxw
<Drew_> When I said I was installed wth GUI....just to be clear I booted from a CD on powering the computer
<BUGabundo> see its name, pkill the process
<bjsnider> crimsun, provide instructions and i will
<Yfrwlf> Drew_: It has already created the new partition, and if it put it after the Vista partition, it may try to boot to the 1/2 done Ubuntu partition and thus will not boot as I don't think Grub is installed yet at that point in the install process.  One option is to either install Grub manually, another is to just do a Ubuntu install of a different version or daily build, and select manual partitioning and overwrite the old Ub
<bjsnider> but how can it be broken for me and not you?
<DanaG> or, just killall name
<DanaG> where name is whatever name it is.
<crimsun> bjsnider: I use daily snaps
<crimsun> bjsnider: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio/Log
<LinuxGuy2009> ah NM worked after reboot.
<Yfrwlf> Drew_: You can kill any GUI program also by right clicking on the Gnome panel, adding "Force Quit", and using it on it.
<crimsun> bjsnider: also, I'm pretty sure my hardware is different from yours. This is Intel logic.
<toh192> is there a better chat program to use other than xchat?
<Drew_> strangely enough...the mouse is unresponsive too :(
<kklimonda|G1> toh192: weechat but it's text only
<fagan> Drew_: sounds like a crash
<toh192> Isnt all of irc text only?
<kklimonda|G1> tehbaut: and define "better"
<toh192> other than dcc
<kklimonda|G1> toh192: ^
<Yfrwlf> Drew_: I take it you're not chatting on this same device you're installing it on :D
<yofel> LinuxGuy2009: what happened?
<fagan> toh192: irssi is fairly good but im using empathy at the moment
<kklimonda|G1> toh192: weechat is terminal based, no gui
<toh192> thanks ill look at weechat
<Yfrwlf> Drew_: That would explain it being stopped at 55% lol
<Drew_> yfrwlf:LOL.....no.
<fagan> Drew_: turn it off and back on again and try again
<nishanth> my computer freezes in between stuff for no reason and i have to hard boot it to get it back to work
<nishanth> can anyone help me with issue?
<Drew_> The thing is, I don't see anything that I could do even if the mouse was responsive as I started the install without booting into another OS.  I booted from CD and went straight into install
<fagan> nishanth: go to #ubuntu
<fagan> this is a support channel for 10.04
<Drew_> Resetting the computer is the way forward then? Then trying again (with 9.1...lol)
<nishanth> fagan: i am using 10.04
<fagan> oh well that isnt a known issue
<cpunk> Hi I am having trouble installing intel 2.4 graphics drivers on my macbook
<Yfrwlf> Drew_: If the mouse and keyboard are both unresponsive you need to reboot, but if you can still use the keyboard you may be able to kill the installer.
<fagan> is it a fresh install or have you installed some packages on it nishanth
<yofel> cpunk: what drivers? graphics? lucid uses 2.9
<kklimonda|G1> cpunk: why installing them by hand and not using what is in repo?
<Yfrwlf> nishanth: Is it really totally random, or is there anything whatsoever which seems to be causing it, like moving or switching windows or anything?
<cpunk> When I go to enable graphic effects in 'Appearance', it says they cannot be enabled
<cpunk> I read that I had to revert to the 2.4 drivers
<Drew_> completely fubared!  Thx anyways everyone. Going to reset the box and pray I can still get into vista.  WIll try again tomorrow!
<histo> nishanth: I would try booting with acpi=off on your kernel line
<Yfrwlf> Drew_: If you can't, you may need to install some other Ubuntu version instead.
<bjsnider> crimsun, E: alsa-sink.c: Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_usb_audio'. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers.
<Yfrwlf> Drew_: Or some other Linux. :P
<Drew_> Yup.......that's what I am going to do methinks (another version of ubuntu)....going through CDs like nobodies business...
<cpunk> is there some other way to install the intel graphics drivers besides apt-get?
<Yfrwlf> Drew_: If you have a USB stick with 1GB or more laying around, it's far faster and you don't have to waste CDs ^^
<fagan> Drew_: more than likely it will work the second time
<fagan> but if it doesnt report a bug
<yofel> cpunk: what does 'glxinfo | grep render' tell you?
<fagan> and see if it can be fixed
<Drew_> Will do Fagan.  Cheers. NN all.
<fagan> night
<nishanth_> fagan:oops just got disconnected
<histo> nishanth: edit /etc/default/grub and the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  try chagning to "quiet splash acpi=off"   and see how it runs
<histo> nishanth: after reboot ofcourse
<BUGabundo> toh192: I like pidgin
 * BUGabundo ducks
<cpunk> glxinfo not currently installed
<histo> nishanth: just to make sure its not a power issue
 * kklimonda|G1 throws a brick at BUGabundo
<Yfrwlf> Pidgin is the roxxors, tho I'm not sure which one is better for Jabber video
<yofel> cpunk: hm, are you sure the not-activating isn't a bug in compiz? did you check your xorg log?
<nishanth_> histo : i just got disconnected could you plz sedn me the earlier msgs once  more?
<BUGabundo> nishanth_: did you run a memory test and fsdk to your disks?
<histo> nishanth: just to make sure its not a power issue
<cpunk> yofel: no idea how to do that
<histo> nishanth: after reboot ofcourse
<bjsnider> kklimonda|G1, no more brick throwing
<histo> nishanth_: : edit /etc/default/grub and the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  try chagning to "quiet splash acpi=off"   and see how it runs
<nishanth_> BUGabundo: nah not yet
<cpunk> glxinfo : direct rendering: Yes
<cpunk> OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<histo> nishanth_: there try that
<Yfrwlf> at least Pidgin sounds aren't crackling as often as they used to....as often being the key words
<crimsun> bjsnider: yes, I did mention that it's a broken driver
<nishanth_> should i just type  that in terminal
<yofel> cpunk: ok, opengl doesn't work right for you
<yofel> cpunk: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<yofel> !paste > cpunk
<ubottu> cpunk, please see my private message
<nishanth_> histo: should i just type  that in terminal
<nishanth_> histo: is that a terminal thingy?
<bjsnider> crimsun, how do you want this og? it's getting pretty large
<BUGabundo> Yfrwlf: pidgin as a lever to control that
<bjsnider> log
<histo> nishanth_: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<crimsun> bjsnider: as long as it takes to reproduce the symptom
<crimsun> you can stop it afterward
<histo> nishanth_: in a terminal will bring up an editor and change the line I told you save the file and reboot see if that helps the random freezing
<Yfrwlf> BUGabundo: A lever that says "crackly sounds" on one side and "smooth nice sounds" on the other? :D
 * BUGabundo wonders when did this # go from +1 support to support anything
<BUGabundo> Yfrwlf: kinda
<BUGabundo> more like HEI YOU, LOOK AT ME
<nishanth_> histo : this does not always happen but maybe once or twice every two day
<BUGabundo> to shiu I'm sleeping
<bjsnider> crimsun, in this log is recorded the name of the song i'm playing. how does pulse know that?
<crimsun> bjsnider: the app passes that as part of the stream property
<yofel> nishanth_: first run 'update-grub' after saving before rebooting
<cpunk> Here is my Xorg.0.log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/409761/
<yofel> cpunk: thanks, looking
<histo> nishanth_: yeah also run sudo update-grub  before rebooting sry forgot about that.
<nishanth_> ok did that
<bisby> so my apt-get and recovery mode are pretty insistent on trying to install fglxr and wont let me use apt-get for anything else until it installs. except everytime it get an error
<nishanth_> off to reboot
<Yfrwlf> recovery mode works now? oooooo
<kklimonda|G1> ok, time for me - g'night all
<BUGabundo> bye kklimonda|G1
<bisby> not for my problem. but it was running and gave me a prompt anyway
<mawst> Does lucid come with gnome shell?
<toh192> yes
<yofel> cpunk: you have drm errors in there, not sure where they come from though
<mawst> IS that default gnome now?
<toh192> er, gdm if thats what you mean
<yofel> cpunk: do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<mawst> No toh192
<mawst> Gnome Shell is different than GDM
<bjsnider> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/jxTG65GS
<bjsnider> you can see it just says underrun
<crimsun> bjsnider: a bug report against alsa-driver, please
<cpunk> nope
<yofel> cpunk: btw, is there are reason why you're running kernel 2.6.32-16? current is -19
<cpunk> I just downloaded the beta iso from the ubuntu website
 * toh192 googley googley googleing
<BUGabundo> cpunk: beta is OLD
<yofel> cpunk: ah, yeah, beta1 had -16
<BUGabundo> please upgrade
<BUGabundo> open update manager and go from there
<yofel> as BUGabundo said, please update
<cpunk> oh OK thanks
<cpunk> will do
<BUGabundo> are we in freeze?
<BUGabundo> I'm not getting anything new
<yofel> BUGabundo: beta2 freeze yes
<bjsnider> crimsun, audio dev ppa would work better?
<BUGabundo> this week already?
<bisby> how would i go about making apt-get not worry about fglxr and swap to the open source ati driver?
<BUGabundo> man, we are moving FAST
<crimsun> bjsnider: it works better for me; I can't predict your success
<yofel> BUGabundo: beta2 is due thursday ;P
<BUGabundo> oh man
<BUGabundo> more noobs^Wusers
<yofel> yep -.-
<cpunk> in update manager where will it tell me what version it's updating to? All it has is a list of packages
 * BUGabundo puts fake smile
<BUGabundo> cpunk: I _think_ you can expand it
<BUGabundo> or you can do the cli version
<BUGabundo> $ sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo> cpunk: FYI apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<BUGabundo> will show you the version installed, available , and repo used
<cpunk> Alright, ran safe-upgrade, will that get me to -19?
<BUGabundo> is it available for you , on your mirror ?
<cpunk> I have absolutly no idea sorry
<avis> crimsun, i apologize to you and the channel, my sound card wasn't flush
<avis> oxygen hd is back with your ppa
<crimsun> heh.
<kjele> cpunk: If you try the main server you will get it
<cpunk> I just did aptitude safe-upgrade, it's running right now. Not sure what server its coming from
<kjele> cpunk: just read from the console?
<kjele> cpunk: Or a read from /etc/apt/source.list
<cpunk> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main restricted
<cpunk> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main restricted
<cpunk> Are the first two?
<BUGabundo> ??
<cpunk> sources listed in source.list
<kjele> cpunk: Should get it then.
<toh192> 2nd crash since upgrade (last night).  still beats windows
<BUGabundo> really?
<BUGabundo> other then chromium moving tabs
<toh192> program crashes that is
<BUGabundo> or FF with flash
<BUGabundo> I almost ever get a crash
 * BUGabundo blantly discarts kmail from that list
<toh192> xchat did and the other one was alsa i belive
<toh192> I was playing a fatboy slim flac file in whatever the generic player is
<cpunk> So I just finished the upgrade
<cpunk> Once I restart how do I check my kernel version?
<BUGabundo> uname -a
<cpunk> thanks!
<shakeuk> hi i just installed ubuntu 10.04 (my first ever time installing linux) but my cdrom is not found after installation
<shakeuk> anyone know what i could do?
<shakeuk> hello?
<shakeuk> anyone in here?
<sharky> ubuntu 10.04 beta is for testing not the best way to start
<DanaG> argh, one of my media-keys on my keyboard reports scancode 0x0 and keycode 358.
<DanaG> weird... my mute key sometimes transmits keycodes... and other times, it doesn't.
<myk_robinson> Evening, all
<myk_robinson> In Brasero, how do I prevent it from adding two second gaps between tracks on audio cds?
<myk_robinson> test..
<BUGabundo> can't help you much
<frewsxcv> is there a java plugin in the repos in 10.4? i can't find one
<myk_robinson> no prob, just didnt see any activity, was wondering if I was connected :)
<frewsxcv> 10.04
<myk_robinson> frewsxcv: did you enable the universe and multiverse repositories? Its in there
<frewsxcv> myk_robinson, not icedtea, java plugin
<myk_robinson> frewsxcv: yup, sun-java6-bin, etc
<austin> ubuntu 10.04 has so many restriction im starting to hate ubuntu.... ubuntu is starting to be like Windows
<frewsxcv> myk_robinson, i guess i'll check again
<myk_robinson> frewsxcv: be sure to enable all the repositories, its also not a bad idea top add medibuntu repositories
<austin> why did they take away alot in ccsm
<EdgEy> austin that's something i'm noticing lately actually
<EdgEy> no idea why options are being removed everywhere
<austin> ya like whats going on here ya know they talk about freedom but yet they take some features away
<maco> you are free to put them back... just hack the source..
<maco> so technically, no loss of freedom
<maco> bit of a fail at trusting the user though
<myk_robinson> austin: what do you mean about ccsm? Everything seems to be there. Did you install the additional compiz packages?
<austin> what are they
<austin> can u name them
<myk_robinson> austin: just a sec..
<maco> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra ?
<austin> yep thats it i think
<myk_robinson> austin: compiz, compiz-core, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra, compiz-plugins-fusion-main, compiz-gnome, compiz-plugins, compizconfig-backend-gconf,
<austin> yep maco is right
<tilgovi> Anyone using lucid with kde? I'm having an issue I'd like to confirm before filing a report.
<yofel> tilgovi: just fire away
<tilgovi> when I remove the old network-manager-kde applet from the systray by deselecting the systray option in the network management dialog, then I get disconnect and can no longer connect with the new plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<tilgovi> so I have this spiffy new network management widget but it requires the old one to be there too...seems silly
<yofel> oh that
<yofel> it's not that it requires the old one to be running
<yofel> but the kde devs think the management module of the plasma applet is still experimental so it's not loaded by default
<yofel> running 'qdbus org.kde.kded /kded org.kde.kded.loadModule networkmanagement' will get the plasma applet to work without knetworkmanager
<yofel> tilgovi: ^
<tilgovi> yofel: awesome. thanks. if I decide this is bad news how can I turn it off?
<rebecca_> Just  did the upgrade and I get a grub recovery when I restarted... A little help?
<yofel> just restart KDE I think should be fine, you'll need to load that every time you want to use the plasma applet after login actually
<BUGabundo> night guys
<BUGabundo> and you too yofel. go to bed!
<yofel> night BUGabundo
<yofel> heh, just wanted to say that I'm going in a moment too ^^
<tilgovi> yofel: ok. I'm not going to worry about it, then. As long as it's intended behavior, that's cool. I understand and I won't report it as a bug.
<randomusr> is it possible to su?
<arand> rebecca_: I would reinstall grub.
<yofel> randomusr: sure, but there's no root password by default, rather use 'sudo -i'
<arand> rebecca_: Are you using something upgraded from jaunty?
<arand> !root > randomusr
<ubottu> randomusr, please see my private message
<rebecca_> how do I resinstall grub if I can
<rebecca_> cant boot
<randomusr> hmm
<randomusr> rebecca, use the livecd tools
<arand> rebecca_: boot from a liveCD and reinstall from there.
<rebecca_> :/
<randomusr> arand, isn't that a bit insecure to not use a root password?
<arand> rebecca_: You can always try to boot from the grub rescue, however it is ususally more tricky.
<arand> randomusr: the whole account is deactivated per default.
<rebecca_> not sure how  to do that arand
<randomusr> arand: what was the thinking behind this?
<arand> rebecca_: So you don't have a liveCD handy?
<rebecca_> not for lucid
<rebecca_> for 9.10
<arand> randomusr: read the !root factoid I sent you, it probably explains better that I can.
<sahak> how can I prevent synaptics from asking me system administrator's password each time I launch it?
<rebecca_> if I use the livecd method do I have to chroot and all that stuff
<arand> rebecca_: I think 9.10 will do just as well, yes chroot is probably the best way, but it is not overly complicated.
<bbordwell> sahak, The only way to do that would to be to run as root, which you should never due. It is on purpose for security reasons
<rebecca_> ok
<rebecca_> I will do some digging
<arand> rebecca_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD it's detailed here, section 3.
<bbordwell> s/due/do
<rebecca_> thanks arand
<arand> rebecca_: I would follow the chroot instructions but skip the mounting of /usr, thus using the grub utilities from your current install rather than from the liveCD (I'm not actually sure if it makes a difference, installing .97 or .98 version of grub, but just to be sure).
<rebecca_> ok
<sahak> bbordwell, thanks for the answer. but this password prompt is worse than Windows UAC prompts, because those you can at least disable.
<bbordwell> sahak, http://www.osnews.com/story/23088/64_of_MS_Vulnerabilities_Mitigated_by_Removing_Admin_Rights
<bbordwell> sahak, linux uses a model that makes no one an administrator, it is one of the reasons it is considered secure
<sahak> bbordwell, asking administrator's password every time one wants to launch a program is not a sign of security. it is poor design. If I authenticate once, then I clearly know the password, asking me the same password 100 times does not make it secure. it makes software more annoying.
<sahak> PolicyKit was supposed to solve this poor security choices of asking root password all the time, but I guess they did not bother to implement policykit for synaptics
<bbordwell> sahak, those vulnerabilites in that article happen AFTER windows asks you for your login psswd
<sahak> bbordwell, I have a gPhone, and I installed hundreds of apps on that phone. That phone is secure. But if it asked a password prompt every time I wanted to install a new program, nobody would use it. To be a secure platform, you don't have to ask root password all the time.
<bbordwell> sahak, I am not a security expert but most major viruses need administrator access to run, Windows adopted a similar policy with the pop ups in vista requiring at least some user interaction. I am sure they would not do this without reason.
<arand> sahak: It is simply the way GNU/Linux, and hence Ubuntu, works. It is not likely to change, and most people seem to think it's a good design, including me. If you want things differently you might have to start developing the alternative yourself ;)
<leagris> rebecca_, did you try editing sudoers with a line like %admin ALL=NOEXEC: /usr/sbin/synaptic, /usr/bin/update-manager
<kjele> sahak: fedora let normal user to install without password. The only thing that is needed is the package has to be signed. You think that is great?
<arand> leagris: wrong user I think...
<arand> kjele: Wasn't that removed in final release?
<leagris> sahak, did you try editing sudoers with a line like %admin ALL=NOEXEC: /usr/sbin/synaptic, /usr/bin/update-manager
<kjele> arand: It says so in the final release note.
<rebecca_> leagris, no
<kjele> arand: It is subject to discussion
<sahak> arand, this is not how Linux works. PolicyKit (which is part of Linux) does not work that way.
<rebecca_> just finished grabbing the lucid livecd about to try recovery
<sahak> kjele, yes I think Fedora's policy made a lot more sense.
<leagris> sahak, not tested though. In theory if syntax correct this would allow members of the admin group to use synaptic or update-manager without entering a password
<sahak> arand, most people don't think that Linux security design is "a good design". In fact it is awfully insecure. That is why a lot of work is underway (SELinux, PolicyKit,...) to fix the broken Linux security (root or nothing) security model.
<sahak> leagris, thanks for the sudoers tip
<arand> sahak: Hmm, fair point, I got the wrong impression of your argument, sorry.
<sahak> Android OS is more secure than Linux. Yet it lets you install software without entering any passwords.
<bbordwell> sahak, Android is linux right?
<sahak> bbordwell, yes it is Linux, but it uses a different security model.
<jmcantrell> the us english spell checking is missing from empathy. what's going on?
<randomusr> how is one to log in to Swat if the root account is disabled?
<randomusr> this is about lame
<yofel> randomusr: what's swat?
<randomusr> samba web administration tool
<randomusr> it
<randomusr> it's web based and maps the admin user to the local root account
<yofel> you can't run it as 'sudo ...' ?
<randomusr> not so much
<yofel> ah, hm
<randomusr> this isn't an issue for cups as it mapped to my user account
<arand> randomusr: or simulate a root login by "sudo -i" (don't know much about swat, I'm afraid)?
<yofel> yeah, but you can't run sudo from firefoox
<randomusr> aranexactly
<randomusr> exactly even
<randomusr> so now on to the real question.... how to enable root
<yofel> well, as long as you know the risk you can enable the root account
<randomusr> no I'm slow
<yofel> that should be as easy as getting into a root shell with sudo -i and setting a new root password
<happyface> I can connect to my wifi and get a dhcp address, but can't connect to anything or even ping my router (but can connect to open networks)
<arand> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<randomusr> yea yea yes
<arand> randomusr: The link there details how to do it ↑↑
<randomusr> Done already
<randomusr> arand: maybe someone could describe this subtlety about swat and possibly webmin as I believe that they both map to root
<randomusr> users cold easily configure their setup and then disable the root account again
<arand> randomusr: Ubuntu is meant to never require enabling root, and I don't know how it's meant to work is it doesn't properly with "recommended" methods. Also, it may be a simple matter of swat being deprecated and ignored, thus no work is done to simplyfy it's usage.
<Leif> I've been typing up a document in Ubuntu's version of Open office, and all of the sudden, all of the Open Office Math segmants were broken.  Comming up saying "Object N" where N is increasing...
<Leif> Has anyone had this problem, and more importantly, how can I get it to work again.
<randomusr> arand, then what about webmin? that's a current tool
<Leif> Also, going back to old copies of the document in 10.04 doesn't seem to be helping.
<yofel> arand: it might just be that they don't hold it important enough to make it compatible to the ubuntu non-root policy, fedora etc. all have a root login
<arand> randomusr: Again, I have no experience with those tools, so I'm afraid I really have no idea.
<Leif> Also, how can I prevent this from happening again?
<benkay86> Booting lucid x86 server hangs at (when booting without "quiet): "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ...\nDone."
<benkay86> It seems a lot of people have had this problem, but for different reasons.
<benkay86> Is there a way to get some more verbose boot output that might help diagnose the underlying issue?
<yofel> benkay86: sure, use --verbose or --debug instead of quiet
<yofel> that will make upstart talk a bit more
<arand> Leif: I have not seen the problem, nor know how to recover, but as for avoiding it happening again, write a really good bug so that it can be triaged and patched quickly, all I can say I'm afraid.
 * arand seems to only be able to give ultra-generic advice at the moment
<Leif> arand: Darn it, okay.  The only problem, I have no idea how to replicate it...
<benkay86> yofel: Excellent idea. Let me do that on a serial console so that I can scroll through the output.
<Leif> It just, sort of, happened.
<Berzerker> does there exist an RSS reader that syncs (I mean syncs, not import) with google reader?
<arand> Leif: screenshots, description of workflow, "apport-cli --pid=#####" of the funked-up process... *might* be releavant.
<Leif> arand: Okay, thank you.
<benkay86> yofel: And here we go: http://pastebin.com/PQDzJXFw
<benkay86> Something about a broken pipe, but I still don't know which init task is causing it.
<yofel> I'm guessing here, but thinking of how many issues we had in the near past, it could be mountall messing something up. We have issues with boot stopping on wrong fstab lines or just on regular fsck runs...
<benkay86> yofel: It's a fresh install... anyway, an issue with mountall sounds plausible. Any tips on how I might fix it myself?
<benkay86> yofel: Or, if I file a bug, would you happen to know what package I should file against?
<arand> Leif: is Bug #501030 your bug (absolutely no help there, but at least confirm-able).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 501030 in openoffice.org ""Object 1,2,3,..." instead of my formulas" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501030
<yofel> I'm not sure how to fix it, you could try if you get a console with sysrq+i (should kill the stuck mountall process), or try to use init=/bin/bash in the grub kernel line to get a root shell and then checking your fstab, but like I said, I'm guessing here
<yofel> about the package, I would file it against mountall, it will be reassigned if it's wrong
<Berzerker> yofel: do you know of anything?
<Leif> arand: Other than I'm using 10.04, rather than 9.10, yup.
<Berzerker> yofel: RSS reader that syncs with google reader
<arand> Leif: Maybe more info: http://bugs.archlinux.org/task/18461
<Leif> Let me confrim it...
<arand> Leif: it may be an old but seldomly re-occuring bug..
<yofel> Berzerker: not really, I once searched for one too, but I think I found one that had imcomplete sync support and it was dropped from others :/
<Leif> Oh, and I'm also using 3.2, rather than 3.0 and 3.1
<Berzerker> yofel: the closest thing I found was liferea that just imported
<arand> Leif: and maybe as well: http://qa.openoffice.org/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=100230
<ubottu> OpenOffice.org bug 100230 in Word processor "formulas missing when file reopened 'cause MacOS automatically cleans tmp folder" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed: ]
<JohnFlux> do other people find that firefox crashes all the time?
<Berzerker> it hasn't crashed once for me
<JohnFlux> Berzerker: thanks
<Berzerker> lol np
<arand> Leif: arch report mentions 3.2.0.9
<yofel> for me neither, but I have heard that it likes to crash in some setups. Can't remember how that looked like though
<Leif> Hmm...that's also a good description of the problem.
<Berzerker> yofel: I think I'm just an idiot
<Berzerker> yofel: liferea appears to sync with google reader
<EruditeHermit> is there a workaround for the dependency cycle bug when upgrading?
<Some_Person> My audio breaks after Suspend
<crimsun> Some_Person: how so?
<Some_Person> crimsun: nothing plays
<benkay86> yofel: Tada! Bug #556184
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556184 in mountall "lucid boot hangs while init is running mountall, "could not write bytes: Broken pipe"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556184
<crimsun> Some_Person: that's still quite vague. Do you mean that literally apps hang, or do you mean that apps appear to be playing audio but the audio is inaudible?
 * benkay86 Has a quiz in 8 hours 20 minutes, going to bed!
<Some_Person> apps appear to be playing but nothing is audible
<mawst> How might I go about changing the window icons to the right side instead of the new left side in lucid?
<Some_Person> A reboot is needed to restore
<crimsun> Some_Person: reproduce the symptom and use http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
 * arand dislikes unverbose changelogs..
<SecretofMana> mawst:  http://ftbeowulf.wordpress.com/2010/03/21/ubuntu-10-04-window-controls/
<SecretofMana> There's no "easy" option, it seems; you have to use gconf-editor
<Some_Person> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=4d132d671da42409c216a5cc34309687572fa502
<arand> mawst: Either choose another theme, hack gconf, or install modified theme from PPA.
<mawst> heh well gconf is easy enough.
<mawst> Thanks SecretofMana
<Some_Person> mawst: Are you saying you want the old button positions? If so, the PPA is closed. Just use gconf
<mawst> And thanks arand for helping me recover my install (I was on as rebecca earlier).
<mawst> I'm all set with the buttons now Some_Person
<mawst> Did the gconf thing
<arand> mawst: Glad to help :)
<crimsun> Some_Person: err, the option that you need isn't enabled
<Some_Person> crimsun: Is this related to the problem I had when I first had lucid installed on a flash drive?
<arand> Some_Person: Hmm, so the theme-dependency introduced broke your packages?
<Some_Person> arand: The what?
<crimsun> Some_Person: bug 538918, which I fixed, yes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538918 in alsa-driver "No sound" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538918
<crimsun> Some_Person: it landed in 2.6.32.11 and will be merged into Ubuntu's kernel source shortly.
<Some_Person> So should I add "options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1" to alsa-base.conf again?
<crimsun> Some_Person: it seems rather smart to do so if you want audible sound
<Some_Person> This is an upgraded karmic install (unlike the clean install under which I reported that bug), and sound seems to work until you suspend
<Some_Person> I've been using it this way for weeks
<arand> Some_Person: That was why you removed the PPA?
<Some_Person> arand: I removed it because there's no point any more. The only reason I made it was the graphical flaw when moving the buttons, which was fixed in the main package
<arand> Some_Person: Ah, fair enough, I though you partly had it to move them back as well..
<Some_Person> arand: I did, but gconf does that just as well
<crimsun> Some_Person: but, something you should check is that 'Speaker' is set to 0%
<crimsun> Some_Person: -48.00 dB, rather, which, unless you have bat hearing, is rather ... quiet.
<Some_Person> crimsun: I don't even know what that so-called "Speaker" is. The "Headphone" control seems to control both my speakers and my headphones (depending on whether or not headphones are plugged in)
<crimsun> Some_Person: see your Connector dropdown in GNOME sound preferences > output
<Some_Person> "Analog Output"
<crimsun> Some_Person: which other option(s) do you have?
<crimsun> (you should have 2)
<Some_Person> "Analog Headphones" or "Analog Speakers"
<crimsun> right, so which ones do you want to use, headphones or speakers?
<Some_Person> I use both depending on what I'm doing
<Semitones> hey there
<Some_Person> The way it works now is that if I want to use the speakers, I yank out the headphone plug
<crimsun> right, but in this case, I don't think it's a bug at all
<crimsun> I think it's because the mixer is set to -48.00 dB
<Some_Person> I tried turning it up, and still no sound right now
<Some_Person> (in alsamixer)
<crimsun> is it set to Analog Speakers?
<Some_Person> It's currently set to "analog output"
<crimsun> set it to Analog Speakers
<Semitones> Could any of you help me test why my videocard is not working very well? I get 0.3 fps in etracer.
<Some_Person> Remember, on a cold boot, this setup *does* work
<crimsun> Some_Person: that's a separate bug
<rshakin> hey whats the kernel build in current ubuntu lucid
<rshakin> *version
<Some_Person> crimsun: nope, still no sound
<Semitones> lspci: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 A-LE] (rev a1)
<crimsun> rshakin: 2.6.32.10-based with DRM from 2.6.33.1
<crimsun> Some_Person: so add the parameter
<crimsun> Some_Person: seriously, I expected you to test this before actually filing the bug...
<Some_Person> What's the path to alsa-base.conf?
<Some_Person> nevermind, found it
<Some_Person> now should I reboot and try to reproduce?
<Some_Person> crimsun: ^
<Berzerker> yofel: yup, liferea syncs up with google reader
<Berzerker> yofel: check it out if you're still interested
<rshakin> hey is there any working going to be done on the rtl8111 ethernet chipset drivers cause they dont work there is a miss match of drivers from realtek and what the system determines
<Some_Person> crimsun: Even after rebooting with the line in place, I am able to reproduce it
<Some_Person> Somehow the suspend breaks the sound
<Semitones> are there any known issues with nouveau
<crimsun> Some_Person: then that's a linux issue in general and unrelated
<crimsun> Some_Person: please follow up with linux
<Some_Person> hang on, let me reboot to get my sound back
<billy2007> hey guys does anyone know why my sound would just stop working after a reboot?? im using 10.04
<Some_Person> considering that my screen looks like this though, I think sound is the least of my problems: http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/6386/0000121.jpg
<voss749> 10.04 looks more stable at beta 1 than 9.10 looks now ;-)
<Semitones> I need help troubleshooting my video card
<Semitones> It gets very bad fps using nouveau - would that be called a regression?
<robin0800> Semitones: there is no 3d support yet in the nouveau driver if thats what you mean
<Semitones> robin0800, I guess that would explain it. I get ~200 frames /5s in glxgears
<billy2007> whats the bot channe again?
<billy2007> wrong room sorry
<voss749> Does noveau replace the nvidia driver on upgrades?
<Some_Person> Is there a way I can cut power to my laptop screen without stopping any processes, and maybe have a keystroke to turn the monitor back on?
<billy2007> hey guys does anyone know why my sound would just stop working after a reboot?? im using 10.04
<Berzerker> argh I'm so close lol
<tiger2wander> hi there
<DanaG> Some_Person: xset dpms force off
<DanaG> but it'll only stay black until you move the mouse.
<kn100> I have xubuntu Lucid, my ntfs drive mounts as it should with lucid, but I can't change the owner of the drive with nautilus
<kn100> it just is stuck at root
<kn100> so transmission can't download to it
<tiger2wander> Is Lucid Lynx ready for video driver ATI Radeon HD3200?
<Some_Person> DanaG: Thanks. That's perfect!
<tiger2wander> I tried a few days ago but no luck :(
<Some_Person> Now I don't have to close my laptop (not a good idea in this state)
<DanaG> "formulas missing when file reopened 'cause MacOS automatically cleans tmp folder"
<DanaG> lemme' reinterpret that...
<DanaG> "formulas missing when file reopened cause MacOS automatically cleans tmp folder"
<DanaG> ... broken grammar that way.
<Semitones> voss749, this is a fresh install of lubuntu, so I can't say what normal graphic driver behavior is
<maccam94> does anyone know why some programs like VLC refuse to show gvfs locations in the bookmarks sidebar?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/516825
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 516825 in plymouth "plymouth doesnt show any splash as soon as a console= commandline option is used on boot" [Medium,Fix released]
<Moc> isn't there was a Music folder by default in ubuntu ?
<Moc> ha it just isn't in the quick access list
<Moc> normal the ubuntu music store is in euro only ?
<billy2007> hey guys does anyone know why my sound would just stop working after a reboot?? im using 10.04
<billy2007> does ANYONE know why my sound would just stop working after a reboot?? im using 10.04
<SwedeMike> billy2007: 6 minutes and 5 lines is WAY too short to time/lines to start repeating yourself.
<billy2007> SwedeMike, no it aint people have joined since then
<bbordwell> billy2007, have you looked at your alsamixer?
<billy2007> i got it working now my speakers were off
<billy2007> *hides in shame
<bbordwell> haha^^
<bbordwell> everyone does it sometimes...
<timboy> why is my plymouth ugly?
<bbordwell> timboy, ?
<bbordwell> how exactly is it ugly?
<maccam94> timboy: nvidia?
<maccam94> if you're using binary drivers it probably won't look good
<bbordwell> +1^^^
<timboy> maccam94, nvidia on my laptop and ati on my desktop plymouth is ugly on both. (just moved to ati on desktop from nvidia had 10.04 before the upgrade)
<timboy> ah both use binary drivers
<maccam94> yeah that'd do it
<timboy> is there a bug for this?
<DanaG> I get no plymouth even with open-source ATI drivers.
<DanaG> It just explicitly disables splash, since I happen to have a serial console.
<bbordwell> timboy, no it is a limitation with the drivers
<DanaG> That's stupid.
<DanaG> It should show the splash on local, but not on serial console.
<Berzerker> finally. finally. FINALLY got rhythmbox reporting to the G15 LCD
<gatlin> hey arand, has anything more come up on plymouth issues regarding nforce and multiple monitors (we spoke some last week)
<gatlin> I have been trying to keep up with development and mailing lists but it's all such a flood
<bbordwell> gatlin, That was my bug report!
<timboy> very dumb. definitely a step down visually
<gatlin> bbordwell, you are my hero
<gatlin> what exactly was in your report, because I'd love to second it
<bbordwell> timboy, looks good on opensource drivers
<gatlin> better yet, link me :P
<arand> gatlin: Hmm, not that I know of specifically no...
<bbordwell> gatlin, just a sec
<timboy> bbordwell, if I go to open source drivers will it start working?
<bbordwell> gatlin, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/533135
<arand> But as it would seem, you've found the right person to talk to instead ;)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 533135 in plymouth "System fails to boot with plymouth installed (nouveau driver with >1 display)" [Medium,Triaged]
<bbordwell> timboy, it should, but they are not as good
<bbordwell> timboy, no 3d accel with open source nvidia, I am not sure about the open source ati driver but it should be a bit better
<timboy> so i'm screwed either way...
<gatlin> bbordwell, how can I not install plymouth but upgrade the rest of my karmic system?
<bbordwell> gatlin, i would just upgrade, then remove plymouth
<bisby> whats the package for the open source ati driver? and if my system keeps using fglxr and failing, how do i force it to use the open source one instead?
<bbordwell> bisby, use jocky
<bisby> bbordwell that works from the prompt right?
<gatlin> ah, remove plymouth before rebooting?
<bbordwell> bisby, system>administration>hardware drivers
<timboy> does the open source ati driver actually save monitor configurations? currently binary ati amdcccle doesn't modify xorg...
<gatlin> let us assume for a moment that I am a stupid man - is there any chance that because of dependencies that I won't be able to undo installing plymouth?
<bbordwell> gatlin, it only has 2 deps
<gatlin> cool.  I really appreciate the insight.
<bisby> I cant see my screen. the fglxr doesnt load the window (and alt-control-F# doesnt work). my only option is to boot to recovery mode terminal... and aptitude is stuck trying to find fglxr whihc it cant
<bbordwell> gatlin, hmm just a min
<bbordwell> gatlin, they changed it, it seems that it is now more difficult to remove
<gatlin> oy
<ircrob> did a CLI install, only some small bug in motd
<bbordwell> gatlin, you could use the text theme though?
<gatlin> My issues were as follows: on your same platform, it does the purple Ubuntu screen with the moving dots ... forever.  5+ hours for me
<bbordwell> gatlin, what happens if you do alt+sysrq+k
<gatlin> honestly, I need to restart and try that
<gatlin> what should that do?
<bbordwell> gatlin, well it basicly kill various processes (including plymouth) and takes you to the login screen, you can use it now if you want, it will take you to the log in screen
<gatlin> I always wondered when I'd get to use sysrq
<gatlin> will get the live cd and try again, and report my findings.  If your ticket encompasses me, then I must know: is this something likely to be fixed before release?
<bbordwell> gatlin, the dual monitor problem?
<gatlin> yes
<pepee> hi
<pepee> I'm having this issue when I try to run a gnome app in KDE:
<pepee> http://pastebin.com/jWhWYTtV
<bbordwell> gatlin, well it is marked as medium and it is getting alot of heat, also one of the lead plymouth developers has looked at so i would hope so
<gatlin> cool
<gatlin> alright, brb
<pepee> the error is only for that app, all other gnome apps are fine
<mpontillo> pepee: maybe a dependency problem. image-missing.png exists in 3 packages on my system, humanity-icon-theme, oxygen-icon-theme, and gnome-icon-theme. are any of those installed on your system?
<pepee> at least, gnome-icon-theme is installed
<pepee> oxygen-icon-theme is there too
<gatlin> bbordwell: I rebooted with a live image slightly newer than the beta 1, did alt + sysrq + k, and my two monitors are frozen on a black screen with the following writing:
<gatlin> GLib-Warning: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<gatlin> or similar
<bbordwell> gatlin, hmm unknown user id, maybe cuz the livecd has no user set up?
<bbordwell> and alt+sysrq+k takes you to the login...
<bbordwell> That is a bad deal
<gatlin> I'm just afraid that I'll upgrade my existing install and then not be able to circumvent this
<bbordwell> It worked for me when i tried it but that was pre-beta one
<gatlin> alpha3 worked beautifully for me
<gatlin> no bugs
<gatlin> then I upgraded and ... no boot
<bbordwell> gatlin, you could always unplug your second monitor.....
<bbordwell> then after boot install the proprietary drivers and it will work
<gatlin> I will experiment with that though I have tried before
<gatlin> onward!
<frewsxcv> can empathy connect to any windows webcam software?
<gatlin> using only one monitor doesn't fix it, either
<gatlin> number of monitors doesn't work.  AWESOME
<bbordwell> gatlin, that is a different bug then
<gatlin> sweet
<bbordwell> gatlin, I was wondering because on mine the dots stop
<gatlin> though if I upgrade, I already have the proprietary drivers installed
<gatlin> ah, see, mine go on forever
<Berzerker> anyone notice the background for the alltray apps is wrong?
<Berzerker> it looks like it's using the old default theme and not adapting to ambiance
<bbordwell> Berzerker, yep
<Berzerker> any fix?
<Berzerker> or any way to make evolution exit while staying open? :P
<bbordwell> Berzerker, not that i know of
<Berzerker> seems silly that it's the only app in the mail drop-down that doesn't do it
<bbordwell> gatlin, I am not sure how, but have you tried booting with the no-splash option?
<gatlin> I have not.  --boot=no-splash?
<bbordwell> gatlin, looks right
<gatlin> er, --boot=otherthings,blah,no-splash (to ensure I have the right syntax in mind)
<bbordwell> gatlin, nosplash
<bbordwell> --boot=nosplash
<gatlin> I actually see, by itself with no --boot= in front of it, a "splash" option
<gatlin> so I presume I should just modify that to say "nosplash"
<mpontillo> pepee: hmm, I'm stretching here, but maybe you could try the following to see what it prints for you: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/409868/
<bbordwell> gatlin, ya i guess thats what it says in the wiki
<pepee> thanks mpontillo
<pepee> mpontillo, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/409869/
<Moc>  I've never seen as much crash report as in ubuntu 10.04 beta 1... but I never tried beta before
<bbordwell> Moc, are you talking about apport bothering you?
<Moc> bbordwell: well it doesn't bother me, the crash bother me alittle more hehe
<Berzerker> is there like some test version of keyring I can install to fix the gwibber bug? :P
<Moc> Berzerker: the 100% cpu usage bug ?
<Berzerker> yeah
<Moc> I keep killing the service every time I boot
<bbordwell> Moc, well sometimes those come up with no visable effect, happens in other releases as well i would assumme, but they disable the apport notifications for final releases
<DanaG> for me, ubuntuone is what hammers my cpu at login.
<Moc> I'm not sure how in 20 days they can make this beta usable...  unless they don't push the package for the fixes and will get a RC out with most of the bugs I'm having fixed
<Moc> 2 bug that been there for a few release.  Language switch both-ALT doesn't work.  Also the Alt-Shift-Tab doesn't work by default either
<Moc> Rympth title in proprety is too small
<Moc> will show only the first 48 caractere
<pepee> mpontillo, backtrace: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/409874/
<Moc> anyway, I wish I had a direct simple line to report bugs and gettings fixed..
<demonspork> Moc, that is the incentive that got me to start learning to program,  so that rather than just reporting bugs and hoping that they get fixed, I could actually fix them myself
<mpontillo> pepee: thanks, I'm looking at the code to try to figure out how this can happen. it first calls gdk_screen_get_default() and uses that to call gtk_icon_theme_get_for_screen(), then calls gtk_icon_theme_load_icon() specifying the theme and icon name. there is no error checking on the first two calls, so it's hard to tell where it's going wrong
<pepee> mpontillo, this is an old version, and my machine has been upgraded, IIRC, since jaunty
<pepee> * old version of gupnp, it seems like no one has updated it in the repos
<pepee> ahh, nah, my bad, it is the latest version
<mpontillo> pepee: oh okay, I was going to suggest building the latest from source but never mind
<pepee> anyway, thanks for your help
<mpontillo> pepee: no prob; you should file a bug in launchpad if there isn't one already
<pepee> ok, thanks
<Moc> demonspork: I fix ennuf bugs in differnents projects
<Moc> demonspork: got like 38 patch waiting to be applied in freeswitch, about 3 in scribus
<demonspork> ah
<Moc> scribus people are very quick though
<Moc> freeswitch, well they are overloaded
<Moc> and all near a burn out hehe, amazing voip switch though
<Moc> most of my patch are feature enhancement
<Moc> I wish there were some kind of universal commit access.
<letterman> so what's the general consensus on the new beta?
<Moc> so I could commit fixed for any project I find bug in
<Moc> letterman: work in progress
<letterman> Moc: The very definition of the word Beta I see :)
<Moc> I'm running it for 2 days, and it work, but alot of stupid little problems
<letterman> ok, I'm having a bunch of stupid problems getting it installed so there's no sunshine at the end of the tunnel I guess
<Moc> havent had issues installing it
<DarkwingLaptop> letterman: what issues and what verity?
<Moc> gwibber is extreamly bugg
<DanaG> y
<DanaG> yeah, for me, it doesn't even open.
<DanaG> It tries to interpret my font size (8.5) as an int... and dies.
<letterman> in one instance it exited after a long wait at it couldn't create a ramfs
<letterman> in this instance, it's just stuck at a blank screen
<Moc> I must say the initial boot of the install cd was very long
<letterman> either time, I couldn't get past from the ubuntu . . . . screen to the first installer screen
<Moc> only reason I knew everything was still working, was the CD reading
<Moc> letterman: yea, let it go
<Moc> took over 10min on my end, you see the cd keep reading
<Moc> I was about to give up when I saw the drive was reading data
<letterman> well I'm going to catch up on my morning emails and have breakfast and if it's still a black screen when I'm done I think I'm going to stick in my 9 cd
<Moc> letterman: usb install might be faster..
<hellyeah> two problems here
<hellyeah> yofel, are you there
<Moc> thunderbird firefox integration doesn't exist
<hellyeah> in the live session nvidia-xconfig works but after installation it doesnt work in fact there is no package nvidia-xconfig
<hellyeah> trying to isntall nvidia driver, breaks X
<Moc> hellyeah: got the nvidia stuff installed no problem
<hellyeah> i saw only black screen
<Moc> the nvidia-xconfig get installed automaticly when you install the closed source drivers using the default ubuntu notify
<Moc> the default Xorg.conf even work fine
<Moc> the Fn key on my laptop doesn't work though
<hellyeah> why i see black screen after making X -configure
<hellyeah> i cant find unofficial guide for ubuntu lucid
<hellyeah> why it doesnt exist yet
<Moc> hellyeah: it install natively using the restricted driver stuff
<hellyeah> i know
<hellyeah> i install using restricted hardware on desktop
<hellyeah> jockey
<Moc> that worked fine for key
<Moc> me
<hellyeah> itt doesnt work for me
<hellyeah> normally it give installation failed when i reboot system. System is opened with low graphical mode
<Moc> hellyeah: atless it work for someone
<hellyeah> :D:D:D
<hellyeah> it doesnt mean so much thing to me
<hellyeah> :X
<hellyeah> where is the whole ubuntu lucid repo list
<Moc> well I got my own problems ;)
<hellyeah> what is that :D
<letterman> uhmm.. I think my computer has gone into standby
<letterman> lol
<hellyeah> :S
<letterman> the video was gone, I pressed space and it's back to a blank screen
<letterman> but at least we get signal
<hellyeah> i want to ue broffice.org
<letterman> I just want the main screen turn on
<hellyeah> but ubuntu install software that i dont want to use
<bisby> once i got fglrx out of the way, how do i make it use the open source one?
<hellyeah> it must be possible to select software when you install ubuntu
<randomusr> anyone know why Remote desktop client performance would be slow despite being on the local network?
<chandru_in> For quite sometime the boot splash screen has a smudged look
<chandru_in> is this a known issue which would be fixed in updates before release?
<bbordwell>  chandru_in, are you using the nvidia proprietary drivers?
<chandru_in> bbordwell: yup
<chandru_in> From ubuntu's repos not from nVidia site
<bbordwell> chandru_in, It is a limitation with the driver so no it will not be fixed
<chandru_in> oh ok
<chandru_in> Just out of interest is there any place I can read up abt the exact issue?
<bbordwell> chandru_in, If you do not require 3d acceleration you can use nouveau and it will work then
<chandru_in> I don't want to miss the compiz just for the boot screen which goes off in few secs :)
<bbordwell> chandru_in, I am not sure whre you can read about it, but basicly the driver has to support KMS to do the pretty plymouth boot screen, this is what all open source drivers are moving to but the proprietary ones so far are not
<chandru_in> bbordwell: I'm planning to install Lucid on a bunch of Intel GPU laptops doesn't this issue occur with Intel drivers?
<bbordwell> chandru_in, Should work with intel
<chandru_in> Thanks for the clarification bbordwell
<Moc> got about 14 comments about beta 1
<randomusr> anyone know why Remote desktop client performance would be slow despite being on the local network?
<blue102> what is plymouth for I just did a update on lucid
<null> !info plymouth
<null> guess not...
<null> !info irssi
<ubottu> plymouth (source: plymouth): graphical boot animation and logger - main package. In component main, is required. Version 0.8.1-4ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 107 kB, installed size 440 kB
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.14-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 1061 kB, installed size 2872 kB
<blue102> is it worthwile having ?
<bbordwell> blue102, It is just the splash screen at boot
<bbordwell> blue102, I think they made it rather difficult to remove a few updates ago
<blue102> can do without that
<blue102> what does xfce4 stand for may be a stupid question but hey I'm an oldy
<randomusr> is it normal for the system to check filesystem often?
<letterman> how do I zoom in or change the screen resolution from the graphic installer?
<letterman> is tehre some kind of accessibility options?
<letterman> I can't read the text it is way too tiny.. on a 50" HDTV
<Moc> letterman: Win+scroll  I think
<blue102> under settings
<Moc> letterman: working off my 46" monitor rightnow
<randomusr> how can I allow ssh from a windows machine?
<letterman> where's settings? I can't read anything but I'm at the drive partitioning screen and I can't do a damn thing
<blue102> applications
<letterman> oh man, I'm not in a desktop environment
<letterman> I'm in the 9.10 installer
<blue102> sorry
<letterman> so there's nothing in 9.10 for that?
<Moc> letterman, you can change font size
<letterman> how?
<Moc> you can also zoom in using win key + scroll in xgl I thino
<Moc> or win key and numbers
<letterman> by scroll you mean pgup pgdn or up and down arrow?
<Moc> letterman: it just zoom a section of your screen
<Moc> System->Preferences->Apparence->Fonts
<letterman> I don't have a menu
<letterman> it's a blue background and a window
<letterman> that is asking me to partition one of my 4 drives
<letterman> and if I pick the wrong one that's 1.5 TB of data lost
<Moc> well get closer to the screen
<blue102> trickey
<letterman> dude I am face to face with it
<letterman> the text is literally 2mm high
<Moc> well no idea, work fine on my screen
<blue102> could you start again with a other monitor
<Moc> letterman: ha you know what..
<Moc> letterman: check the remote of your hd monitor, and play with the aspect ratio
<Moc> P.Size on my Samsung
<blue102> thats a good idea
<Moc> by default, I lose part of my screen
<letterman> new monitor no improvement
<letterman> I just pulled out a 24" widescreen and it's still tiny
<blue102> no resolution changes
<letterman> nope
<Moc> letterman: you rebooted ?
<letterman> no I just switched monitors
<blue102> you have to reboot I believe
<letterman> wait, let me try not using hdmi
<Moc> might push a higher rez than supported by your scren
<Moc> letterman: I use DVI but converted to hdmi to my screen
<blue102> could be the card as well
<Moc> I've pretty much finish my personal wiki of 10.04 issue list hehe
<Moc> 19 issue
<blue102> not bad for beta 1
<Moc> those are the quick one I saw
<letterman> well, this is embarassing
<letterman> I apparently no longer own a vga cable
<Moc> lol
<letterman> I had a half a dozen of them two months ago when I was cleaning out my office
<Moc> letterman: windex sometime help to make letter more readable ;)
<letterman> and I SWEAR I ket one
<letterman> *kept
<Moc> We need in ubuntu an contact integration like we have in Android
<Moc> would need a huge collaboration work to get it to link with thunderbird, empathy, gwibber and evolution
<Moc> I'm waiting for a dual screen docking station for my nexus one ;)
<randomusr> why is it that root can log in via ssh, but the regular user can't?
<Moc> randomusr: ???
<randomusr> using Putty from a windows machine
<Moc> randomusr: unless you set a password to root, you can't ssh login directly to it
<randomusr> Moc, My root user can log in after I enabled it of course
<randomusr> why can't the regular user log in?
<letterman> why can you ssh as root?
<letterman> that should be disabled
<Moc> I just ssh in with my user
<randomusr> my user can't ssh... why?
<Moc> randomusr: not sure, work here
<randomusr> hmm
<randomusr> lame
<Moc> do you have auto login enabled for your user
<Moc> and you forgot your user password
<randomusr> likely no
<randomusr> I know my password though
<letterman> randomusr make sure the user has a password, a valid home path, and a valid login environment
<randomusr> letterman, all that is confirmed
<letterman> then I'm stumped unless you've added additional restrictions on ssh logins
<randomusr> none that I'm aware of
<letterman> what does your log tell you?
<randomusr> hmm, well I don't know where to look for the log. Right now I'm just messing around. Where is it located?
<letterman> you're using 10 beta?
<randomusr> ya
<randomusr> is that it?
<letterman> I haven't used it yet.. but typically it's under /var/log
<randomusr> what's the name of the log?
<Moc> randomusr: check a few of them
<randomusr> lol
<randomusr> ok
<Moc> you can check the date of the file modified right after you try to login
<Moc> any one had problem with 9.10 also that when you try to select the top bar of a window and move, it select the window under
<Moc> might occur more often when using 2 monitor
<randomusr> crap, nothing
<randomusr> I'm not sure that logging is enabled for anything
<blue102> I can ssh as user as wel
<randomusr> blue102, can or can't?
<blue102> can
<Gene> the new ubuntu 10.04 won't play a harry potter movie for candi, it says that it doesn't have the needed plugins,  suggestions?
<randomusr> Gene, ffmpeg?
<Gene> normal harry potter dvd
<Gene> factory made
<randomusr> hmm
<Gene> hd probably
<Gene> movie player
<randomusr> it's beta software?
<Gene> i guess, 10.04
<randomusr> ya
<Ryan1> Can someone tell me why my laptop takes over a minute to boot? Bootchart: http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/5119/laptoplucid201004061.png
<Ryan1> Also, I never see the splash screen
<Moc> Ryan1: sweet, how did you made that output ?
<Ryan1> apt-get install bootchart
<Ryan1> Then reboot and look in /var/log/bootchart/
<Moc> brb
<blue102> thanks Ryan1
<blue102> installing it now
<Moc> 16.09second here
<Ryan1> I note there are a few sleep processes near the end of my bootchart
<Ryan1> And also preload has high CPU or disk usage
<Moc> Ryan1: tmp/mochouinard-laptop-lucid-20100406-1.png
<Moc> http://64.235.217.39/tmp/mochouinard-laptop-lucid-20100406-1.png
<Moc> if you want to compare
<Ryan1> Hmm, my I/O wait is through the roof compared to yours
<Moc> Ryan1: I/O wait will kill your box yes
<Moc> Ryan1: how much ram ?
<Ryan1> 1GB
<Ryan1> It's booted on Karmic in about 20 seconds before
<Moc> running in IDE compability mode or something
<joppan> bugs beta 1 lucid lynx
<blue102> compaq armada e 500 laptop 340 meg ram 1.12 min.
<Moc> 147MB/sec on my side... SSD at it best
<hpnc6400> hi can anybody help me with a power management issue
<randomusr> meh, access denied for user ssh login using putty... what gives?
<Gene> the new ubuntu 10.04 won't play a harry potter movie for candi, it says that it doesn't have the needed plugins,  suggestions?
<blue102> try vlc
<blue102> media player
<Moc> vlc should be the default player in my view
<Gene> will try
<blue102> its not really I had to download it as well
<blue102> and all is sweet
<om26er> flash vides leave fullscreen when notfy-osd shows did this problem exist in karmic?
<randomusr> found the issue with my logging in with ssh. apparently it don't like the number pad
<blue102> there you go
<randomusr> I can log in using the standard numbers..... that's dumb
<blue102> it is probably has to do with ascii codes
<randomusr> it's still dumb
<randomusr> retarded even
<blue102> ha ha aha
<blue102> nevermind it is solved
<randomusr> they have a fix for other known issues, why wouldn't that be included?
<randomusr> lol\
<blue102> tell them
<randomusr> good point
<randomusr> piece out I need a nap
<blue102> ok have to go CU l8ter
<Mike1> good Morning!
<Mike1> How can I add applets to my gnome-panel? With Lucid (UNE) I somehow see no way to customize it anymore
<om26er> Mike1, you cant, logout and select gnome session in the session and make it like netbook session. I am searching that link wait
<pepee> I need to know if a gnome app is running fine in kubuntu lucid
<pepee> I just need someone to install: gupnp-tools   and then run: gupnp-universal-cp
<om26er> Mike1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuNetbookEdition/ConvertGnomeSession
<Mike1> om26er: What the heck? Why did those <insert swearword here> break it?!
<Mike1> I got only one session to chose in GDM
<Mike1> they speak of three there oO
<shabgard> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/550040
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 550040 in ubuntu "Don't work CPU fan cooling at TOSHIBA satellite U505-S2925BN in the Ubuntu 10.04 beta1" [Undecided,New]
<kklimonda|G1> shabgard: did it work in 9.10?
<shabgard> no
<shabgard> i'm waiting
<PolitikerNEU> Hello everyone, is fglrx working properly for you? I had to extract a driver and copy all files of /etc into my rootdirectory
<PolitikerNEU> Using Radeon HD 3850
<jackhigh> PolitikerNEU: after alot of messing i got mine to install ok using yesterdays daily build a fresh install jockey just installed it and i just did aticonfig --initial
<PolitikerNEU> yeah, I tried that too but then I got: /etc/ati/control missing
<PolitikerNEU> and if I just copy this, many other necessary files are missing
<Mike1> is there a way to get rid of the damn envelope-icon in the indicator applet?
<shabgard> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/550040
<jackhigh> that happened to me too but when i did the reinstall it worked ok
<PolitikerNEU> so I copied the whol /etc-directory of fglrx, then it worked
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 550040 in ubuntu "Don't work CPU fan cooling at TOSHIBA satellite U505-S2925BN in the Ubuntu 10.04 beta1" [Undecided,New]
<jackhigh> no idea why tho
<PolitikerNEU> I tried a reinstall too, didn't help
<PolitikerNEU> hmm
<jackhigh> very strange
<PolitikerNEU> do you mean reinstalling the driver or the whole system?
<shabgard> pls get me answer
<jackhigh> the whole system i used yesterdays daily build
<PolitikerNEU> ah, ok, I just reinstalled the driver
<PolitikerNEU> maybe I should reinstall the system when the final version is out
<geekphreak> hello all
<geekphreak> anyone else getting rookit warning on new ubuntu?
<jackhigh> yea i prolly will too
<PolitikerNEU> I didn't know something like "rootkit checking" even exists in ubuntu (so: no)
<geekphreak> PolitikerNEU:  apt-get install rkhunter
<PolitikerNEU> do I have to reboot then?
<geekphreak> when i ran rkhunter scan, it says i got a rootkit
<geekphreak> no you dont have to reboot
<PolitikerNEU> ok, will try that as soon as I have installed it
<geekphreak> just update rkhunter, after install, then run scan
<geekphreak> it takes 2/3 minutes
<jackhigh> im not important or paranoid enuff to scan for rootkits :)
<geekphreak> lol ok
<geekphreak> jackhigh: agreed, but why take a chance :)
<jackhigh> if someone wants to root my puter be my guest ill they will get is my porn stash :)
<PolitikerNEU> sudo rkhunter update
<PolitikerNEU> Invalid option specified: update
<geekphreak> jackhigh: lol
<geekphreak> PolitikerNEU: sudo rkhunter --update
<PolitikerNEU> sudo rkhunter --update
<PolitikerNEU> Unable to find configuration file: /usr/local/etc/rkhunter.conf
<geekphreak> lol
<geekphreak> works here :)
<PolitikerNEU> hmm ... I got dependency problems
<PolitikerNEU> useradd: /etc/shadow konnte nicht gesperrt werden; versuchen Sie es später noch einmal. (useradd: /etc/shadow could not be locked; try it again later)
<geekphreak> is that german?
<PolitikerNEU> I head a reboot is said to work, but it didn't (yes, it is german)
<PolitikerNEU> *heard
<geekphreak> PolitikerNEU: try this , if u do ls /etc see rkhunter.conf there?
<geekphreak> PolitikerNEU: it aint windows :)
<PolitikerNEU> ls /etc/rkhunter*
<PolitikerNEU> /etc/rkhunter.conf.dpkg-new
<Mike1> geekphreak: but it’s getting closer and closer to windows
<geekphreak> lol
<geekphreak> PolitikerNEU: well you can use rkhunter --configfile /path/configfile --update
<geekphreak> PolitikerNEU:  but i wont worry bout it
<PolitikerNEU> well - I just did a sudo /etc/rkhunter.conf.dpkg-new /etc/rkhunter.conf :-)
<geekphreak> that did not throw error?
<PolitikerNEU> no
<geekphreak> hmm
<PolitikerNEU> it didn't
<geekphreak> ok :)
<geekphreak> normallly sudo is follwed by command :)
<PolitikerNEU> oh
<PolitikerNEU> sudo mv ...
<PolitikerNEU> I copied it by hand :-)
<geekphreak> np
<PolitikerNEU> I get a warning for prerequisites
<geekphreak> did you run an update?
<PolitikerNEU> yeah
<PolitikerNEU>     Checking for possible rootkit strings                    [ Warning ]
<geekphreak> yes
<geekphreak> thats what i get
<PolitikerNEU> I'll pastebin the log
<PolitikerNEU> http://pastebin.com/sbusRnv0
<geekphreak> it thorws a warning for hidden files and rookit warning
<geekphreak> ok so i am not the only one
<PolitikerNEU> ok - so chances might be it is a bogus (?) warning
<geekphreak> PolitikerNEU: prob. a bug
<geekphreak> other scan comes ok
<PolitikerNEU> yeah
<PolitikerNEU> (and bogus seems to be the wrong word, sorry)
<geekphreak> its all good, thansk again mate :)
<geekphreak> Mike1: in some ways yes
<geekphreak> Mike1:  i know its streching a bit, but new ubuntu actually gave me feeling of mac :)
<red> hmmh, I just booted up and a lot of icons from my panel are missing but there "invisibly", my chrome theme had reset and the bookmark bar fonts are not from system font anymore
<red> theme reset aswell
<PolitikerNEU> yeah, thats what MS wants
<m44miri> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/550040
<PolitikerNEU> but actually I don't like mac
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 550040 in ubuntu "Don't work CPU fan cooling at TOSHIBA satellite U505-S2925BN in the Ubuntu 10.04 beta1" [Undecided,New]
<m44miri> i'm waiting for answer
<Mike1> geekphreak: the “why can I not change this crap?!”-experience gives me a feeling of Windows
<m44miri> OK
<m44miri> ,I didn't gove noting answer
<m44miri> is this problem  able fix?
<geekphreak> Mike1: heh
<m44miri> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/550040
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 550040 in ubuntu "Don't work CPU fan cooling at TOSHIBA satellite U505-S2925BN in the Ubuntu 10.04 beta1" [Undecided,New]
<blue102> how does one setup vnc
<m44miri> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/550040
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 550040 in ubuntu "Don't work CPU fan cooling at TOSHIBA satellite U505-S2925BN in the Ubuntu 10.04 beta1" [Undecided,New]
<kklimonda|G1> m44miri: if you are not getting an answer that's because no one knows it
<kklimonda|G1> m44miri: flooding channel with the bug link and description doesn't help
<geekphreak> blah got disconnected
<m44miri> Really Cheers
<hceylan> hello there, is there a way to disable plymouth in lucid as it has problems with the latest kernel and nvidia blob installed systems
<blue102> uninstall it
<hceylan> blue102: it has hell a lot of packages dependent on it, that will remove a lot including X
<blue102> oh boy am I pleased i did not install it
<hceylan> can you do a "dpkg --list | grep -i plymouth" for me pls
<blue102> I see what you mean
<hceylan> did it produce anything?
<blue102> it gave me a lot of files
<blue102> 8 I Think
<hceylan> I thought so... It is installed by default but as it is broken with the lastes kernel you just don't see it working
<blue102> oh I see
<hceylan> Do you notice sth like "plymouth main process killed by KILL signal" during the boot
<blue102> I dont use a splash screen
<hceylan> sorry was disconnected, did you post anything?
<blue102> no
<blue102> I just typed apt-get remove plymouth
<blue102> a lot of files
<blue102> I said NO
<hceylan> OK, thx for your time...
<blue102> ok
<hceylan> Anyone experiencing lock up during initrd with the lates kernel as well?
<Rods_Tiger> is there anything funny occurring with the startup applications in gnome in lucid? There's a line that used to work fine in 9.10 that doesn't any more.
<kklimonda|G1> that question is too vague
<BadElvis> i have the lucid lynx beta, how can i enable this gnome-desktop-overview-zoom-out feature?
<Emry> I have a question.  If the wallet does not come up like right away and get a password right away, then the couche-db client crashes.  Is there a bug report for this already?
<Emry> rebooting
<blue102> is there a chat program with webcam in lucid like msn live
<blue102> I want to chat with fam in nl
<blue102> ok no one knows cheers
<coc0nut> Hi. Has anyone else come across Python 3.1 issue 3770 on Lucid?
<Ian_Corne> aaaand, i'm back in safe grafiscs mode :(
<Ian_Corne> anyone know why, when I'm using the radeon driver
<Ian_Corne> libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/fglrx/dri/tls/r600_dri.so
<Ian_Corne> comes up?
<Ian_Corne> aha https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/552903
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 552903 in jockey "LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH wrong after deactivating and restarting computer" [Undecided,New]
<red> any ideas - my chromium isn't suddenly respecting system font size? theme had reset aswell
<red> just reapplied theme from google themes fixed that, but bookmark bar text still is like 12px even tho sysfont is 8px
<red> oh and extensions disappeared :p
<Emry> Hmmm....  Upgrading to beta apparently uninstalls the sun JRE... But none of the apps that need Java really work without it. ^^;;
<maxb> Emry: You may find the Sun JDK in the 'partner' repository in lucid
<Emry> Ah, it is easy to install, I just find the fact that it is no longer the default kind of interesting. hehehehe :)
<Emry> I came across the issue when trying to run eclipse. hehehe ^_^
<maxb> I expect it's all about making people opt-in to closed source software
<Ascavasaion> I can view shared on my old Windows machine, but cannot view the Linux machine via Samba.  I can ping the Linux machine.  any ideas?
<kklimonda|G1> Emry: eclipse should work with openjdk actually - it does here
<Emry> :P I may need to just reinstall the eclipse package then. ^^;
<Ascavasaion> I know what it is... firewall.  what are the Ports I need to open for SMB connections from Windows machines?
<Emry> Hmmm.  default-jdk and default-jre are not super intuitive names. :P
 * Emry is guessing that those are openjdk ^^;;
<Ian_Corne> sun-java-6
<Emry> I think my Eclipse install is just hosed. ^^;
<joppan> WELCOME ALL
<Ian_Corne> Hello..
<joppan> anyone testing 10.04 BETA1
<Ian_Corne> I'd think almost everyone is
<Ian_Corne> Who's in here
<joppan> Ian_Corne i was just welcoming that is all
<Ian_Corne> But it is wierd that you welcome me, while i've been here and you only just entered
<Emry> :) Ok...  Removed my .eclipse folder, and that did the trick.
<joppan> CAN SOMBODY SAY about update-rc.d and invoke-rd.d
<yofel> !caps | joppan
<ubottu> joppan: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kklimonda|G1> joppan: say what?
<Rods_Tiger> I had "feh" in my startup applications in 9.10 but the same line doesn't work any more in Lucid - has startup applications changed in any way that might affect this?
<yofel> joppan: if you come from hardy and it doesn't behave the way you expected blame upstart
<joppan> kklimonda|G1 hi i wanted to know about what is update-rc.d and invoke-rc.d executeable and what is their purpose
<yofel> joppan: read the manpage?
<joppan> ubottu okay kutta
<joppan> yofel okay ..can u tell me about bash specail characters
<BUGa_vacations> morning
<yofel> hey BUGa_vacations
<joppan> yofel hey yofel
<BUGa_vacations> yofel: put me up to date! everything calm ?
<yofel> BUGa_vacations: can't say, I got to my PC a minute before you joined ;P
<BUGa_vacations> ahahaha
<fabio333> not ubuntu related .... but google has changed
<aoupi> hi, is there any way to have empathy prompt for password and not remember them?
<waschtl> Hi all ...
<waschtl> I've been getting the impression that ubuntu isn't as concerned about the server platform as it once was.
<bazhang> waschtl, have a support issue? or just wish to chit chat
<waschtl> bazhang: I'm trying to get a feel for where ubuntu is going
<waschtl> bazhang: because we use it in our server environment quite extensively.
<bazhang> waschtl, such meta-discussions belong in #ubuntu-offtopic
<waschtl> bazhang: ah -- I'll go there, thanks.
<rye> has anybody got such condition that when you start dragging one window completely different one starts dragging instead?
<rye> and another thing, anybody got lucid running in lxc ?
<Dr_Willis> lxc ?
<rye> linux containers
<Dr_Willis> an answer that dosent clarify anything. :)
<rye> Dr_Willis, I believe it is something like Chroot Jails in FreeBSD. Or something that will replace OpenVZ, since lxc support is already in mainline kernel
<rye> well, it is there, but I am not really sure that my debootstrapped rootfs can be booted...
<Dr_Willis> debootstrap - fancy :)
<Dr_Willis> one of the many things i never want to be forced into using
<rye> I was all for UML until I tried to compile things under that, KVM seems to be much much much faster. And lxc is using host kernel for execution, so basically it is native performance
<rye> when I get it to actually perform at least something
<Dr_Willis> Off to test Jolicloud on my netbook. :)
<rye> hmmm lxc_start - '/sbin/init' started with pid '15306' - maybe it IS starting...
<vinylfreak89> i just upgraded my copy of Karmic to
<vinylfreak89> Lucid and now when I open an ssh i get this error
<vinylfreak89> /usr/bin/byobu-janitor: 63: cannot create /root/.byobu/color: Read-only file system
<Dr_Willis> sounds like you ran byobu as root when you shouldent have.
<vinylfreak89> i've tried changing the permissions and I get the same error
<Dr_Willis> or the fs is some how getting mounted read only...
<vinylfreak89> also my VNC no longer auto starts
<Dr_Willis> check the output of mount see how / is mounted
<Dr_Willis> read only fs can cause all sorts of issues.
<vinylfreak89> whats a good pastebin or here?
<vinylfreak89> *for
<yofel> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vinylfreak89> thank ya
<vinylfreak89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/409994/
<vinylfreak89> says its rw
<vinylfreak89> but at the same time it says its read only
<vinylfreak89> wtf???
<vinylfreak89> i will note
<vinylfreak89> this is a softraid1 filesystem
<vinylfreak89> (thank my stupid DC)
<vinylfreak89> and i remember reading something about lucid having issues with raid1
<coc0nut> Python 3.1 multiprocessing seems to crap itself in Lucid...
<yofel> vinylfreak89: and as mount says at the end, mtab may be out of date, so it might be read only after ll
<vinylfreak89> haha
<vinylfreak89> ok so how do i fix this
<vinylfreak89> lol
<yofel> vinylfreak89: ok, can you check the output of 'dmesg' if you had any filesystem errors?
<vinylfreak89> thanks for your help btw guys
<Dr_Willis> step 2 perhaps reboot live cd.. and  fsck thefilesystem.
<yofel> it seems as it was writable once but then remounted ro
<Dr_Willis> step 1 - check dmesg like suggested. :0
<Dr_Willis> if filesystem errors/issues are found it kicks in a RO mode for safty
<Dr_Willis> sort of a handy feature.. but it would be nice if there was some sort of alert/notice about it doingit.
<yofel> indeed
<vinylfreak89> i just tried to dump dmsg to file
<vinylfreak89> then i remembered.... read only filesystem... loool
<yofel> heh
<vinylfreak89> sorry for the delay
<vinylfreak89> heres my dmesg output
<vinylfreak89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/409999/
<yofel> odd, it seams to recover the journal, cleaning up and trying to remount the fs RW, but then "VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly."
<vinylfreak89> :(
<vinylfreak89> yofel are u a dev?
<yofel> vinylfreak89: nope, but I had my share of file system issues in the past...
<vinylfreak89> thanks for your help btw
<vinylfreak89> :)
<vinylfreak89> so any ideas
<vinylfreak89> or should i submit a bug report?
<yofel> you should try to fsck the filesystem from a live disk
<vinylfreak89> fsck -l right?
<vinylfreak89> on /
<yofel> fsck.ext3 on / yes, can't remember what flags you need anymore though
<vinylfreak89> lol
<nathanbrauer> AH!  I just installed updates to my computer, restarted, and now my computer won't boot! It won't even load GRUB. It won't even boot off a CD!
<vinylfreak89> time to wait for my fricken DC to switch to vKVM mode
<vinylfreak89> heh
<yofel> nathanbrauer: o.O? not even from a cd? did that cd boot before?
<nathanbrauer> Yes, it's the same CD I used to install Ubuntu in the first place
<vinylfreak89> u know it might help just slightly if i hit reboot
<nathanbrauer> vinylfreak89, if you're talking to me, I've tried rebooting a few times to no avail
<vinylfreak89> nope talking to myself
<nathanbrauer> k
<nathanbrauer> I'm about to ram my head in a concrete wall...
<vinylfreak89> its early in the morning... im aloud :P
<vinylfreak89> whats wrong dude
<yofel> vinylfreak89: not sure, as you have that message at least twice in your kernel log, it might fail again. Rather try to fsck it by hand
<vinylfreak89> yofel: ok
<nathanbrauer> vinylfreak89, I just installed updates to my computer, restarted, and now my computer won't boot! It won't load GRUB and it won't even boot off a CD.
<vinylfreak89> does the bios screen load?
<vinylfreak89> grub aside
<nathanbrauer> yes
<vinylfreak89> and if u manually seelct boot from CD does that work/
<nathanbrauer> And there's disk activity going on
<nathanbrauer> let me try
<vinylfreak89> k
<nathanbrauer> vinylfreak89, seems my boot sequance got mixed up.  I don't know why though, I never changed it and I'm the only one who uses it.  I can boot from CD now, but grub still won't load
<vinylfreak89> ok reboot using the live cd
<vinylfreak89> and reconfigure ur grub
<vinylfreak89> maybe the mbr got screwed
<mawst> Any nvidia guide for lucid?
<nathanbrauer> vinylfreak89, got it working.  How the h*** did my boot sequence get changed??  Does the OS have access to that?!
<yofel> it shouldn't ...
<vinylfreak89> no... did u do a bios update?
<nathanbrauer> nope i didn't.
<vinylfreak89> glad to hear its working
<nathanbrauer> And I've never had my boot sequence changed ever without going into bios myself.
<nathanbrauer> vinylfreak89, thanks a ton
<vinylfreak89> welcome
<vinylfreak89> any time
<vinylfreak89> that is rather perpleing tho
<nathanbrauer> that scared the crap out of me.
<nathanbrauer> welcome back Oxymoron
<nathanbrauer> is coz_ here?
<yofel> mawst: try to install the recommended driver from hardware drivers, and come back if it fails, we're having some issues with that at the moment
<nathanbrauer> mawst, what problem are you having?
<mawst> glx is loaded according to /var/log/Xorg.0.log but I can't get glxgears open.
<yofel> not again...
<mawst> Error: glXCreateContext failed
<Oxymoron> nathanbrauer: Thanks :)
<nathanbrauer> @_@ ya, that's way above my head....sorry! haha  I had some issues with nvidia but not that complex....
<coc0nut> glxgears works ok for me..
<yofel> mawst: what does glxinfo | grep render say?
<coc0nut> Using Intel though
<Oxymoron> How to change back from low graphics mode to high graphicns mode?
<mawst> yofel: Error: glXCreateContext failed (the same)
<yofel> coc0nut: the nvidia driver seems to mess up the opengl configuration in some rare cases, don't ask me why
<yofel> mawst: ok...
<avis> crimsun on amd64 now and all is working well with your ppa including 8788 chipset card
<mawst> I did a reinstall of the drivers when I first got into lucid because things weren't working.
<avis> hi mawst
<mawst> Hello avis
<avis> what drivers might that be ?
<avis> i'd like to help if i can
<yofel> mawst: are all libGL* symlinks in /usr/lib/nvidia-current/ correct?
<yofel> avis: nvidia
<yofel> Error: glXCreateContext failed
<yofel> when trying to open glxgears or glxinfo
<mawst> They look like the 195 version
<yofel> mawst: and no one of the is broken? ok
<avis> i could not get the restricted drivers to be applied until i made changes to by boot grub entry.  i was trying to find a solution, and i don't have a url, i imagine at this point such issues might be resolved.  mawst have you considered reinstalling from todays daily build ?
<yofel> mawst: where does /etc/alternatives/gl_conf point to?
<mawst> http://paste.ubuntu.com/410009/
<yofel> that seems ok
<mawst> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 34 2010-04-05 20:06 /etc/alternatives/gl_conf -> /usr/lib/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf
<avis> are the restricted nvidia (recommended drivers) working under amd64 without any tweaking ?
<bjsnider> for me they are
<avis> thanks bjsnider
<mawst> Interesting
<yofel> mawst: and where does /etc/ld.so.conf.d/GL.conf point to?
<mawst> /etc/ld.so.conf.d/GL.conf -> /etc/alternatives/gl_conf
<yofel> bjsnider: do you have an idea what might cause Error: glXCreateContext failed ? broken opengl setup?
<bjsnider> broken alternatives certainly would
<avis> at what point will official nvidia installers be able to be applied to lucid ?  safe to say around the final release date ?
<bjsnider> never
<yofel> mawst: that seems fine too...
<bjsnider> that has been disabled permanently
<avis> oh wow bjsnider i'm sorry nvidia would do such a thing
<bjsnider> nvidia hasn't done it
<bjsnider> the nvidia-installer is not compatible with the xorg/mesa system in lucid
<yofel> mawst: can you try to run 'sudo ldconfig' maybe and try glxgears again?
<avis> and they wont make one that will be ? :/
<bjsnider> if you are able to install it you're going to bork your system
<avis> bjsnider, i wont take my chances
<mawst> sure yofel  sec
<mawst> Yep no luck.
<Ian_Corne> If a program crashes but apport won't report it, what can I do?
<coc0nut> Launchpad bug report?
<mawst> Maybe something in my xorg.conf is conflicting
<yofel> mawst: if you have the default nvidia setup it should only contain the section that tells X to use the nvidia driver
<bjsnider> avis, the nvidia-installer's strategy has always been a scorched-earth attempt to overwrite anything that gets in its way, in an effort to replace mesa, so it was never a good option
<bjsnider> not that mesa doesn't deserve to be replaced
<avis> i just installed nvidia (recommended) on a fresh daily build of lucid and it while there is a restart indicator it told me there was a error in /var/log/jockey.log.  i'll reboot anyway, and hope its ok to ignore the error.  http://pastebin.com/zGe5YtEh
<avis> bjsnider, i understand now
<mawst> yofel: right well I'm not sure. I came from 9.10 so... I'm not sure if anything carried over or what
<yofel> Ian_Corne: you could try to file a bug on launchpad directly, but please try to get a backtrace of the crash then
<yofel> !backtrace | Ian_Corne
<ubottu> Ian_Corne: To get a backtrace of a failing application please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<yofel> mawst: it should work fine, odd thing is I remember someone having the same issue a while ago...
<avis> mawst, best results are always had on a fresh install.  i recommend the daily live build, for less updating, and more things working as is
<yofel> mawst: maybe try to completely remove the nvidia driver, reboot, install it again, reboot again
<mawst> bjsnider: any chance I could get you to pastebin your module section for me?
<avis> i will reboot despite my pastebin.com jocket.log i can't really make sense of it
<mawst> I may have to try that yofel
<bjsnider> avis, it's safe to reboot
<bjsnider> mawst, module section of what?
<mawst> xorg.conf
<bjsnider> just let jockey create that file and you'll be fine
<avis> thank you
<mawst> :/
<avis> nvidia working fine despite jockey.log error
<jason_> I did the updates recently and now my lenovo laptop mouse is broken?
<jason_> any external mouse works fine though
<avis> i tried to use getlibs-all.deb to install the dependancies needed to run amazonmp3.com downloader.  i'm not sure why, but it seems to kill itself
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<platius> BluesKaj,   #ubuntu-texan
<BluesKaj> platius, howdy isn't texan , it's everywhere, don't believe everything you see in the movies :)
<bjsnider> avis, are you there?
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  but everything IS bigger in Texas :)
<platius> BluesKaj,   hot-dang, you all are right
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, not as big as Ontario :)
<avis> yes bjorn
<avis> oops
<avis> sorry bjsnider
<avis> Texans will kill you in your sleep on christmas eve
<bjsnider> avis run this command: update-alternatives --display gl_conf
<avis> ok.  one sec
<jason_> whats the link to reporting bugs in lucid?
<BluesKaj> Ontario can swallow up texas and oklahoma without a trace
<Nece228> anobody resolved the issue that evince forgets that i disabled sidebar
<avis> bjsnider, i should make a note of that, is that to avoid the problems when the nvidia installed ?
<Nece228> is there something in gconf?
<bjsnider> avis, no
<avis> what i just do ? :)
<avis> bjsnider, thank you for whatever you just fixed
<bjsnider> avis, also run ldconfig -p | grep GL
<avis> amazonmp3.deb was not a success with getlibs installed and fetching missing dependancies
<bjsnider> take the result of both commands and pastebin them please
<shadeslayer> hi i want to have 2 entries in my grub menu : 1> Ubuntu+nouveau drivers and 2> Ubuntu+nvidia drivers : is this possible?
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  proberly not.
<Dr_Willis> unless you somehow did some scriping to check the arguments and use one or the other via some scripts yourself
<avis> bjsnider happen to know the syntax to get pastebinit to report the results of those two commands ?
<subchee> hello
<subchee> is here somebody who's using acerhk module on Lucid (i386)?
<yofel> avis: command | pastebinit
<avis> i tried a pipe after the first one you had me try but it seems to have stalled and not return me to bash
<avis> ooh ok got it backwards
<avis> thank you
<avis> bjsnider, first command http://pastebin.com/eEYhGfWz
<bjsnider> can you put them both into the same pastebin please
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: :P
<avis> bjsnider, here is my update-alternatives http://pastebin.com/spam.php?i=DBwReQAV
<avis> oh same pastebin  ok
<ignatius> heh!
<ignatius> What's the apt-get install to install the nvidia driver?
<Guest72984> I removed and rebooted now I can't use synaptic
<avis> bjsnider, here you go all in one http://pastebin.com/GQJrDeJz
<avis> you can do that through admistration
<avis> hardware drivers its called
<xerophyte> how can i install firefox java pluin in 10.04?
<xerophyte> when i do this  apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<xerophyte> i get packages not found
<yofel> mawst: if you need the command line it's apt-get install nvidia-current, but you'll have to create the xorg.conf yourself
<Dr_Willis> xerophyte:  i think sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras will pull in the proper java.
<Dr_Willis> but i forget the exact package name.
<mawst> hmm ok
<BluesKaj>  Grub2 lists 3 old kernels that I'd like to delete from the list but synaptic doesn't list them and using the cli to remove them doesn't work either , any suggestions ?
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search java    perhaps. - i think it has icedtea in the name
<mawst> I did that (installed current) must have to recreate the xorg.conf
<yofel> mawst: or run 'sudo nvidia-xconfig'
<yofel> mawst: but that creates a xorg.conf with a lot of redundant and sometimes  wrong settings
<Dr_Willis> my nvidia machines can run with no xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> but if i wnt to use twinview - the nvidia-settings tool makes one.
<avis> does anyone have an older deb of amazonmp3.deb (amazon mp3 downloader)
<conb123> So does lucid not support Radeon HD 5xxx cards yet? At the moment my 5750 won't go past 1360x768
<mawst> That did the trick.
<mawst> Got working glxgears now
<mawst> Thanks all
<Michalxo> hello guys! Can anyone on firefox 3.6.3 (oficial) test this video for me? http://tv.sme.sk/v/14736/dlhodoby-test-peugeot-308-sw-po-roku.html
<Michalxo> or any from this server. I get no audio from it
<Ian_Corne> tryuing it Michalxo
<avis> anyone have a preference in terms of screen rendering between nvidia and ATI ?  i know ati has had its own issues that often have taken time to be fixed.
<xerophyte> Dr_Willis: thanks that worked
<Ian_Corne> Can't really understand the sit tho
<bjsnider> avis, are you kidding me?
<Ian_Corne> Vo vasom prehliadaci chýba
<Ian_Corne> flash player, ktorý treba k prehratiu videa
<Ian_Corne> kliknite a nainstalujte si ho
<Ian_Corne> Cítajte viac: http://tv.sme.sk/v/14736/dlhodoby-test-peugeot-308-sw-po-roku.html#ixzz0kKGvGioG
<Ian_Corne> what does that mean?
<avis> bjsnider, i don't claim to know it all :)
<willyg_cos> BluesKaj - sudo apt-get autoclean  or sudo apt-get autoremove ??
<Michalxo> Ian_Corne you don't have flashplayer :-)
<bjsnider> ati isn't even in the game
<avis> nvidia ok thats nice to know
<Korcia> I have audio in that video
<Michalxo> damn :-/
<Ian_Corne> But I do :p
<Michalxo> Korcia what is your firefox please? and flash
<Ian_Corne> or I don't?
<Michalxo> Ian_Corne try youtube =)
<Ian_Corne> I get sound in chrome
<avis> what future nvidia technologies will be utilized for flash video in this release and in the future ?
<Korcia> my firefox es 3.6.3
<conb123> So does anyone know if there are any drivers for ATI Radeon HD 5750 cards in Lucid yet?
<willyg_cos> BluesKaj - or, on rereading the question, maybe update-grub or update-grub2 ???
<Michalxo> on other vids, I have no problems at all, but on this server it's crazy :-( dunno where is a bug
<avis> i've had a hang up about flash ever since i had a underpowered mac.
<Korcia> the system is lucid
<Korcia> lucid 64
<Michalxo> Korcia please, about:plugins in firefox
<Michalxo>     Shockwave Flash 10.0 r45 _
<Michalxo> ?
<BluesKaj> willyg_cos, nope, tried all those commands , for some reason grub.cfg lists the kernels , but the package managers and apt /aptitude don't see them
<Korcia> ok, I'tell you right now
<Michalxo> BluesKaj try dpkg -l |grep linux
<Korcia> shockwave flash 10.0 r45
<Michalxo> Korcia thanks ;-(
<willyg_cos> BluesKaj - was grub.cfg edited manually ???
<BluesKaj> Michalxo, what about it , it just the kernels in use
<Michalxo> BluesKaj no, it's a list of all installed kernels ;-)
<BluesKaj> i'm trying rid grub of kernels that are longer of any use
<Michalxo> BluesKaj yeah I do the same.. remove all linux-image-xx (unwanted(
<Michalxo> some linux-headers
<BluesKaj> Michalxo, sry wrong choice of words in use = installed
<Michalxo> probably you would have to use dpkg -r instead of aptitude remove
<BluesKaj> Michalxo, did you read my question ?
<conb123> Are radeon hd 5xxx cards supported in lucid?
<Michalxo> BluesKaj yes, and that is the way ;-) to remove all kernels you don't want ;-)
<Michalxo> after that, you will do sudo update-grub or update-grub2
<genii> BluesKaj: Even after you do something like autoremove old kernels, need to run the grub update utility
<BluesKaj> yeah i did
<Michalxo> BluesKaj so you should be fine then
<BluesKaj> Michalxo, update-grub still lists the old kernels even after trying to edit grub.cfg
<Michalxo> you DON"T edit grub.cfg!!!
<Michalxo> remove kernels via apt or dpkg
<Michalxo> you are using GRUB2 not grub-legacy
<Michalxo> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: hi
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: yofel: kklimonda|G1: bjsnider: is there any wiki that lets us follow on the current state of which drivers work for which GPU?
<yofel> that would be interesting indeed
<BluesKaj> apt doesn't remove the old kernels .... Michalxo , i won't repeat it again ...I wish ppl would read my question more thoroughly
<yofel> BluesKaj: autoremove won't remove them, you have to tell apt to remove them
<joaopinto> BluesKaj, apt does remove the old kernels from the list, but you need to explicitely remove the kernel packages
<BluesKaj> yofel, i did
<yofel> BluesKaj: and apt-cache policy lists the images as installed or not?
<BluesKaj> joaopinto, ok explain the explicitly the comand that will work
<Michalxo> BluesKaj please, show us the command you've used to "remove" you kernel(s)
<BUGabundo> doesn't apt remove old kernels above 3 versions??
<joaopinto> check for installed images with: dpkg -l linux-image | grep ^ii
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, not that I am aware off
<robin0800> Michalxo: you can use ubuntu tweak to do that if you wish
<Michalxo> robin0800 we're helping BluesKaj ;-)
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-tweak is handy
<BluesKaj> Michalxo, sudo aptitude remove linux-image-2.6.32-16-generic linux-image-2.6.32-11-generic linux-image-2.6.31-9-rt linux-image-2.6.32-17-generic
<yofel> BUGabundo: aptitude lists them as obsolete then, but doesn't remove them
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> computer janitor for the win then !
<Dr_Willis> That computer-janitor used to clean them out.. but ive had it clean outthekernels i was using also....
<Dr_Willis> so computer-janitor for the potential BIG FAIL.
<BUGabundo> Dr_Willis: in use?? that's insane
<joaopinto> and its ugly :P
<BUGabundo> when was that?
<Dr_Willis> BUGabundo:  its proberly been fixed.. I hope...
<BUGabundo> I know it was buggy to cycles ago
<BUGabundo> much better last cycle
<Michalxo> I have to run BluesKaj that command looks very OK. Try sudo update-grub now :-/ 31-9 and 32-16 should be removed by now :-/
<BUGabundo> and super nice in the current
<BUGabundo> so nice, I doesn't remove anything
<Dr_Willis> Its also an annoying app - it has a lot of other issues. :)
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, the package manager synaptic , doesn't list the kernels that I'm trying delete
<Dr_Willis> its defaulting here to select/clean out ALL the stuff ive installed by hand..  thats.. not a good default
<Dr_Willis> its also suggesting kenrnel -16, -17 and -18 it seems
<Dr_Willis> at least it dident suggest -19 :)
<BUGabundo> Dr_Willis: it's a clean tool. if it doesn't remove anything, then its useless
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: manyally delete it from the disk ? :p
<Dr_Willis> Its wanting to remove stuff i am using right now.. :)
<Michalxo> BluesKaj try removing via sudo dpkg -r linux-image-xx
<Dr_Willis> I really should catagorize things better.
<SandGorgon> does anybody know how to debug ubiquity - do I have to pass "debug=" flag to the boot parameters of the livecd and then run "ubiquity -d".. I am not clear on this part
<Michalxo> or aptitude purge linux-... BluesKaj now I am really off
<Michalxo> later guys
<markl_> where does Network Manager store its info?  I'm trying to import my network settings (wpa2 in particular) from a 9.10 install and I'm not having any luck
<markl_> it seems that some is in .gconf, some is in .gnome2/keyrings, and some I haven't been able to find yet.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Not sure.. i havent really noticed if kde's network manager and the ubuntu one both share settings either..
<markl_> and a more inflammatory question, why did they give up on the brilliant /etc/network/interfaces file?  that was so easy
<markl_> probably off topic :)
<Dr_Willis> so they can easially support a larger varity of networks i imagine.
<Dr_Willis> and ya gotto have user friendly interfaces for evyerhting these days
<markl_> user friendly interface is fine but it should store its info in the standard /etc/network/interfaces format.  oh well, no changing it now
<markl_> ok another lucid question - anyone here successfully running it on an apple xserve?
<markl_> i have a nice one with dual quad core xeons that is gathering dust bunnies
<markl_> i couldn't get it to work with the last ubuntu releases due to kernel panics on the scsi controller
<markl_> but i'm wondering if i boot from a flash drive it i could make it work
<avis> here is a amazonmp3.deb alternative for those who are into music it written in python an doesn't seem to mind that i'm running amd64.  it ran just fine http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/pymazon-amazon-mp3-download-replacement.html
<avis> i could not get amazonmp3.deb to run under any circumstances, getlibs, repo, just couldn't get it to work
<NoelJB> crimsun, you around?
<BUGabundo> NoelJB: don't ask. just leave your question and idle around, and he will reply to you when he ca
<BUGabundo> *can
<BUGabundo> 10 min silence! that's a record for this #
<MikeChelen> either everything is working perfectly... or completely broken :D
<charlie-tca> Must have everything fixed for the beta2 release :-)
<BluesKaj> well , I managed to edit the old kernels out by going into /boot and deleting all flavours of the old kernels
<hceylan> Hi is there a way to try experimental nouveau 3d on lucid?
<gunsofbrixton> hi, I just installed lucid in virtualbox but got no taskbar, any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> gunsofbrixton:   update, and upgrade, and restart gnome and see it comes back
<gunsofbrixton> sorry didn't mention I installed kubuntu and not ubuntu. The restart trick didn't work
<Korcia> hceylan: I have tried the experimental nouveau 3D but Compiz always crash after a couple of hours
<hceylan> Korcia: do you have dev files for that?
<Korcia> I just installed from the ppa xorg-edgers
<hceylan> Korcia: thx for the pointer, I am still converting from being a fedora user... ;)
<Korcia> hceylan: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<hceylan> Korcia: sorry for bugging Korcia, is there an easy way to add this source to apt sources?
<Korcia> there is an easier way to install xorg-edgers through ubuntu-tweak
<ZykoticK9> hceylan, "sudo add-apt-repository https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa" should work
<hceylan> ZykoticK9: I got: Error: 'https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa' invalid
<Korcia> let me check the ppa
<hceylan> Ok
<ZykoticK9> hceylan, it's ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<Korcia> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/nouveau/ubuntu lucid main
<Roasted> whats up guys
<Korcia> yes, it's ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<Roasted> is anybody out there running 10.04 full time yet? Curious on the user-base opinion of its "as of today" stability
<ZykoticK9> hceylan, so "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa" should work (attempt #2)
<hceylan> ZykoticK9: trying.........
<hceylan> I managed to add the repo
<dan457> Roasted Most of my computers i've switched over.  only 1 is still karmic... and that is because i've moved it and it has no internet access yet.....
<hceylan> Now All I have to do is to issue upgrade right?
<hceylan> Thx for your time guys ZykoticK9 Korcia
<hceylan> :)
<Roasted> dan457, are you running any laptops with 10.04 full time?
<hceylan> Roasted: I have been running my prod laptop for a week and I am juuuuuuust fine
<dan457> Yes, my main laptop is full time 10.04  had an issue with wireless but sorted it out.
<Roasted> dan457, what wireless card?
<dan457> rt3090
<dan457> ralink
<Roasted> hceylan, I'm hoping 10.04 brings some better wireless support to the table. I have a laptop that doesnt work with 9.10, yet works fine with 9.04. I tried the daily build of 10.04 on it and it too failed. Dont got my hopes up...
<tekknokrat> hi, does someone which driver i need in lucid for 3d support with ati r300 card?
<Pici> The radeon driver should work fine.
<Pici> i.e. the open source driver.
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, I'm trying to get Lucid to work on a Gateway NV53, and most things work except for the internal microphone.  Trying to post a bug report, but Launchpad is having internal errors.  Was hoping to catch up with crimsun while I still have this laptop available, since there are unsolved reports of the problem around the 'net.
<BUGabundo> NoelJB: do you use LP beta (aka edge)?
<BUGabundo> if so, try to disable redirect , on home page
<tekknokrat> Pici: I just use the radeon driver
<NoelJB> Ah, good ... LP finally worked.  Bug 556552
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556552 in pulseaudio "Internal microphone on NV53 not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556552
<tekknokrat> Pici: But getting this Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Pici> tekknokrat: When doing what?
<tekknokrat> Pici: no xorg.conf defined only autodetect
<cwillu_at_work> heh, dpkg may have had a race condition for a really long time causing random /var/dpkg/info files to go missing :)
<tekknokrat> when running glxgears
<Pici> tekknokrat: Does your xorg log say that you're actually using the radeon driver?
<hceylan> Korcia: I cannot start X with composite enabled http://pastebin.com/spam.php?i=wZ0xjhsy
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, running on a Live DVD at the moment.  It is my g/f's Laptop, which she wants Lucid on instead of MS-Windows 7.  The microphone is the only holdup.  Everything else is golden.  She's been running Lucid for a week off the DVD.
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<kn100> ^ Wow a convert
<BUGabundo> that's extreme love
<BUGabundo> can I marry her ?
<NoelJB> LOL!
<tekknokrat> Pici: Yes
<kn100> I've managed to convert 3 or 4 people totally though xd
<NoelJB> Oh, she's been so much happier with Linux than MS-Win, and she's very much NOT a techie.
<BUGabundo> NoelJB: install paman and check sound mic status
<NoelJB> In fact, she asked ME if she could switch.
<vbundi> I've converted many non-techie users to ubuntu
<BUGabundo> NoelJB: you probably have two mics, and have the wrong on selected
<vbundi> my GF uses ubuntu, and GIMP quite extensively for photo editing
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, Not according to pavucontrol.  I'll also check dev chooser.
<Korcia> hceylan: I checking your file
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, others have reported the same problem with this laptop, but no one seems to have offered a solution.  BRB ... going to try paman and padevchooser.
<tekknokrat> Pici: inside the log theres also tihs message:
<tekknokrat> (WW) Warning, couldn't open module glx
<tekknokrat> (II) UnloadModule: "glx"
<tekknokrat> (EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 0)
<tekknokrat> (II) LoadModule: "record"
<vbundi> Noel, the output device is listed in the gnome audio applet?
<hceylan> Korcia: I'll reboot and come back OK?
<Korcia> ok, but wait
<Korcia> If you cannot boot
<Korcia> you can force
<Korcia> the system to go back with sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers
<vbundi> NoelJB: I had a problem with a netbook where the device was listed, but in order for the mic not to be totally muted, I had to go into pavucontrol and unlink the Left and Right Channels on the mic, and then turn Left (or maybe right) all the way down... it then picked up sound perfectly
<hceylan_> Korcia: I'm back
<Pici> tekknokrat: hrm.  This is my xorg.log http://pastebin.com/zYEAYGaT
<Korcia> hceylan_: if everything goes wrong you can go step back with the following command: sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers
<hceylan_> Korcia: cool!
<cwillu_at_work> dpkg assumes that readdir will never repeat a filename, even if the file is modified
<tekknokrat> Pici: yours is loaded fine :(, hm the same file as mine, can you give me your xserver-xorg-version?
<cwillu_at_work> and so when it moves a file from the temp folder to the target in .../info/, it may read that filename again, see that it's missing, and then _delete_ it from .../info/
<hceylan_> Korcia: I love this feature...
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, vbundi output works fine.
<NoelJB> BUGabundo, paman is installed.  I don't see anything showing as "wrong" with the mic status.  Anything specific I should look for?
<vbundi> NoelJB: if output works fine, then input should work fine then right? (we are talking about a mic here?)
<tekknokrat> Pici: my config is here: http://pastebin.com/vj85ftPg
<Pici> tekknokrat: 7.5+3ubuntu1
<NoelJB> vbundi, it SHOULD, but it doesn't.
<tekknokrat> Pici: thx
<NoelJB> we're talking about the built-in mic on a Gateway NV53 (NV5302u) laptop.  Output works just fine.  Video, even, works fine.  Mic input does not.
<Pici> Hrm, I seem to be on 2.6.31 for some rason.
<joppan> what is runlevel S and s
<tekknokrat> Pici: i have 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu1
<vbundi> NoelJB: what I'm trying to tell you is that my above suggestion was not for 'output'... I"m saying INPUT was not accepted by the microphone until I unlocked the channels
<joppan>  what is runlevel S and s
<joppan> anyone please
<red> anyone know what is causing ubuntu to say my hard drives arent present when mounting with ntfs3g via fstab? in plymouth it stops and tells me to manually recover or skip or "wait" which doesnt do anything.
<red> also a lot of my panel notification area icons arent visible until i move the panel to bottom and back up.
<tekknokrat> Pici: when did you last time an update of lucid?
<coc0nut> red: Maybe the line in fstab is wrong..
<red> coc0nut: been the same line since I installed alpha3
<coc0nut> Hm.
<Pici> tekknokrat: Just now.  I'll need to play with it later.  I only have ssh access at the moment and I have a feeling I need to look at grub.
<red> and i used what I used back in Karmic too
<joppan> waiting for an answer
<red> these problems have just arosen recently (since -17 kernel)
<NoelJB> vbundi, I'll try it.  On my T61p, I have to set the input to Microphone 2 instead of 1, but that's no an option on hers.
<red> -17 wouldnt boot at all, -19 is the one I have now and its problematic aswell
<joppan> eethelum thayolis please answer
<coc0nut> Does the drive show up in /dev?
<tekknokrat> Pici: oh with only ssh support you should be carefully checking grub, was it upgrade from other lts?
<mawst> Just out of curiosity why would Ubuntu change the default search to Yahoo?
<mawst> Like that's a valid search engine.
<mawst> Like it even compares to google in any way.
<coc0nut> Was it an Ubuntu or Mozilla decision?
<Moc> anyone having the ksoftirq taking 100% cpu usage ?
<Pici> tekknokrat: No, it was an upgrade from Karmic, which was an upgrade from jaunty, both using the alphas.
<mawst> I'm mean, it's easily changeable but it just strikes me as missing a chromosome.
<tekknokrat> Pici: ok so it is no real grub->grub2 update anymore
<mawst> Not sure coc0nut
<Pici> mawst: It was a Canonical decision, they are doing some sort of revenue sharing deal.
<mawst> heh
<mawst> Great
<mawst> Let's get all nubbed out
<coc0nut> Yep.
<mawst> Maybe we can finally bring AOL over
<maco> there are some sites that dont exist on google at all but do on yahoo. in fairness
<Pici> Maybe if Canonical makes a profit then they can continue funding Ubuntu....
<mawst> Well maybe we should all donate then.
<mawst> :D
<maco> i apparently was going to my church's old website for the first 3 months i went there because it was the only site google listed for them
<coc0nut> No, we should all use find on backups of the entire Internet.
<coc0nut> You people and your search engines.
 * maco <3 the find command
<Moc> grep -r "something" http://
<NoelJB> vbundi, tried it, no joy.
<hceylan> Korcia: I could start X now but the screen was grabled, so it again didn't work...
<Korcia> hceylan: I think there are still some issues with your nvidia GT 216
<hceylan> I guess I'll stick to nvidia blob for now and ignore kms
<Korcia> yes, take into account that nouveau 3D is still experimental
<NoelJB> Korcia, I'd say that nouveau has a good number of years ahead of it before it is a suitable replacement for the real driver.
<NoelJB> 2011 might be a push, but 2012 could be its year.
<Korcia> yes, I agree with you
<jeiworth> hi all
<jeiworth> say, anyone playing around with btrfs in 10.04 yet?
<mfraz74> think i'll stick with ext4
<Steil> DUDE
<yofel> not more than a small test partition
<Steil> i used to use reiser
<Steil> but now theres no upgrade path
<Steil> someone in the community should have taken the fall for him
<Steil> srsly
<coc0nut> ext4's apt bug is terrible.
<coc0nut> Where it takes forever to finish "Reading database..."
<yofel> not apt, dpkg
<coc0nut> WUTEVAR
<coc0nut> OMG
<coc0nut> ;;
<yofel> oh wait
<jeiworth> hmm what dpkg bug?
<yofel> we had that for a LONG time
<yofel> (the reading database) in kamic they at least added a percentage counter
<jeiworth> aaah that it takes a long time?
<yofel> and in lucid it was optimised a lot
<coc0nut> I have to stick to ext3 until it's fixed.
<mfraz74> haven't come across that
<yofel> and we have a dpkg/ext4 misunderstanding that causes the package database to break if you crash your system.
<csgeek> anyone else have issues with pidgin on Lucid
<coc0nut> bug #455969
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455969 in dpkg "reading database slow since upgrading to karmic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455969
<coc0nut> csgeek: Nope, what problems?
<csgeek> for some reason it just gets stuck on connecting and never does.  Kopete works fine...internet works fine..
<csgeek> rebooted, restarted..
<jeiworth> ah yeah, i noticed that too, takes a few seconds but not that annoying
<yofel> reading database always got slower the more packages you had installed
<mfraz74> have you tried empathy?
<yofel> but in lucid it should be more than twice as fast as in karmic.
<coc0nut> ext3 is still about 10 times faster. >_>
<coc0nut> For me anyway..
<LinuxGuy2009> ext3 is faster than ext4?
<mlietz> This is my dual monitor display. Shutter managed to grab the corrupt part too. http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/50760/desk_1_001_9TEtNH.png
<coc0nut> For reading the dpkg database.
<mlietz> The rightmost black and white stuff can show only the mouse cursor, not the window contents.
<jeiworth> ok, but that's usualy not something i do every 10 minutes so i just have to wait 10 seconds more after each update/upgrade, so what
<csgeek> nah.. using kopete atm.. which is fine.. just curious if it's a known bug
<mlietz> I'm using an ATI card, with whatever Xorg is installed by the installer.
<csgeek> I'll give empathy a try.. though I prefer pidgin in general
<coc0nut> Not saying you should use ext3, I am just saying that it's a pain in the tits.
<coc0nut> If you prefer ext4, good.
<LinuxGuy2009> Crazy talk, crazy I say
<odinsbane> It seems odd that the launchpad kernal ppa is behind on the 2.6.33 kernel, and they keep having these release specific kernel packages.
<jeiworth> boot time and general system response has improved a lot with ext4 imho
<coc0nut> Yeah, it has.
<LinuxGuy2009> I agree
<coc0nut> It is very fast for booting.
<LinuxGuy2009> fast at file system checks too
<coc0nut> Yep.
<jeiworth> so i prefer to have a responsive system in general than that updates are faster
<jeiworth> ;)
<LinuxGuy2009> netsplit rulez
<jeiworth> i'm here in mexico, internet is a pain anyway so i'm always waiting for the stuff to download a lot longer anyways *fg*
<coc0nut> I know, I just find myself using aptitude all the time so it gets tedious. =/
<LinuxGuy2009> darn mexican interwebs
<coc0nut> Anyone else used python 3.1 on Lucid yet?
<yofel> oh, and the dpkg/ext4 bug I was talking about is bug 512096
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512096 in dpkg "[MASTER] Exec format error : package failed to install/remove : installation/removal script returned error exit status 2" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512096
<coc0nut> bug 556477
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556477 in python3.1 "Cannot import name SemLock in Lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556477
<mlietz> I'm not sure what to search for in the bugs for this messed up screen. Anybody seen anything like that before?
<LinuxGuy2009> mlietz: Just make a new report
<mlietz> I'm not sure how to describe it.
<mlietz> "I can't use part of my screen"?
<LinuxGuy2009> mlietz: In words is a good start
<mlietz> it may already be there.
<coc0nut> If it's already there, it'll be marked as a duplicate
<mlietz> I've seen this before Lucid, though.
<LinuxGuy2009> mlietz: Whats the issue?
<coc0nut> No harm done.
<Martiini> Howcome b43 wireless drivers do not show in jockey-kde when I was able to install them on Live-cd ??
<mlietz> LinuxGuy2009: This is my dual monitor display. Shutter managed to grab the corrupt part too. http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/50760/desk_1_001_9TEtNH.png
<mlietz> the monitor on the right side does two strange things.
<mlietz> first, the stripe of black and white all the way to the right can only show the mouse cursor, no windows.
<LinuxGuy2009> mlietz: What video card?
<mlietz> Sapphire X550 (radeon)
<mlietz> The middle bit shows whatever goes through it. Wallpaper stops on the left side.
<LinuxGuy2009> mlietz: Is there a good driver installed? (Ive never used Radeon cards in Linux so I have no experience with those).
<mlietz> I didn't install any drivers - it's a stock install.
<mlietz> they're... problematic and always have been :(
<coc0nut> It should install the Radeon driver by default though.
<LinuxGuy2009> mlietz: Ok maybe see if there are any official drivers you can download maybe?
<mlietz> I looked in 'Hardware Drivers' and didn't see it there. Where else do I look?
<BUGabundo> mi bou. ate logo
<coc0nut> try: aptitude search radeon
<coc0nut> Should be there, marked with an "i" if installed
<LinuxGuy2009> mlietz: I would just report a new bug for ubuntu in general and desribe it as " dual monitor setup with corrupted second display" let them sort it out im not sure what package you would file it under. They can sort it though.
<LinuxGuy2009> mlietz: Better to report than not to.
<mlietz> i   xserver-xorg-video-radeon                                                                          - X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI Radeon display driver
<LinuxGuy2009> There ya go.
<coc0nut> Yeah, it's installed, so.
<kklimonda|G1> BUGabundo: wrt wiki page I have no ide
<kklimonda|G1> idea
<LinuxGuy2009> mlietz: In a terminal type "ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-radeon"
<LinuxGuy2009> file it
<LinuxGuy2009> mlietz: Itll search for duplicate bugs  too.
<mlietz> sending now.
<LinuxGuy2009> mlietz: Good deal\
<mlietz> forgot my launchpad password? Argh.
<LinuxGuy2009> mlietz: get it emailed to you
<mlietz> aha, wrong email address.
<LinuxGuy2009> Hmmm Ive got 4 bugs reported with no response yet.
<benkong2> hello all
<benkong2> I upgraded to the latest 2.6.32-19 last night and now I just freeze on boot any suggestions
<benkong2> I am running the livecd now
<benkong2> I tried removing splash and quiet from the command line but all I get is a black screen
<ZykoticK9> I've lost the ability in Gnome & gnome-shell to switch to the next window using alt+tab.  In the various compiz switcher options this is called "next window".  Am I missing something in Systm / Preferences / Keyboard Shortcuts - I don't see the option?
<mlietz> bug 556631
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556631 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "Portion of second monitor unusable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556631
<Martiini> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<odinsbane> mlietz: I get that, but I reoganize the monitor setup and it goes away.
<benkong2> brb && /quit
<odinsbane> mlietz: I'm using xorg-edgers for my video drivers
<benkong2> .quit
<red> how can I get wmv9 audio working?
<ZykoticK9> to answer my own question, if anyone was wondering it's "move between windows, using a popup window", which is a lot more wordy then "next window"
<red> been goolging it a lot but unable to get the w32codecs package installed
<red> googling*
<LinuxGuy2009> red: tried ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<red> I think
<red> mm
<red> sec
<yofel> !medibuntu | red
<ubottu> red: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<red> I added the medibuntu repo
<red> trying to apt-get install the codecs errors:
<red> The following packages have unmet dependencies: w32codecs: Depends: libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1) but it is not installable
<LinuxGuy2009> red: Do you have restricted extras?
<yofel> red: oh... that was removed a while ago, deprecated, contact the medibuntu folks I guess
<red> most probably
<LinuxGuy2009> red: ubuntu-restricted-extras is like the first thing you should have.
<red> I do have it
<red> atleast I think this means I do:
<LinuxGuy2009> red: What format do you need? WMA9?
<LinuxGuy2009> Oh I see WMV9
<red> oh wait
<red> apt-get/aptitude installing the package doesnt do anything
<red> so I suppose I have it?
<yofel> could be, I just checked and here it doesn't seem to depend on c++5
<LinuxGuy2009> On i386 you can use mplayer with the win32 codecs, or the experimental vc-1 codec.
<LinuxGuy2009> Just read that
<mlietz> odinsbane: xorg-edgers?
<LinuxGuy2009> red: You on 32bit or 64?
<red> 32bit
<ZykoticK9> yofel, red,  i would be amazed if w32codecs from medibuntu relied on libstdc++5 still
<yofel> yep, it doesn't here, maybe that was an older version
<mlietz> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/drivers-only ?
<red> hmm
<red> doohhh
<red> why the hell have I added medibuntu hardy heron ppa
<red> *facepalm*
<yofel> 11
<yofel> ^^
 * red hides
<mawst> Ok anyone else have completely unreadable fonts in java apps?
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> my nvidia was recognized
<hellyeah> but i have a problem unfortunately
<hellyeah> i cant enable some plugins of compiz
<hellyeah> pls help
<Nasser> hola
<Nasser> que tal ubuntu 10.04
<Nasser> olaa
<KB1JWQ> O HAI Ubuntu!
<The_Toxic_Mite> Hello
<The_Toxic_Mite> I am trying to compile gspca on lucid for a webcam with the usbid 093a:262a, but for some reason make cannot compile it. I'll pastebin the results of it shortly
<The_Toxic_Mite> http://paste.ubuntu.com/410131/
<billybigrigger> The_Toxic_Mite, gspca is built into the kernel
<The_Toxic_Mite> billybigrigger: aye? lsmod doesn't find it :S
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<billybigrigger> what kind of webcam?
<JEEBsv> hmm, will wine1.2 be kept up-to-date or is .41 the last one we'll be seeing?
<The_Toxic_Mite> billybigrigger: cheapy £10 from pc world
<billybigrigger> i remember having gspca/webcam hellish problems with the 9.10 dev cycle
<The_Toxic_Mite> 093a:262a
<crimsun> it isn't built-in per se, though I suppose you could use that term loosely with it being modularised.
<crimsun> $ egrep -i gspca.*=m /boot/config-2.6.32-19-generic |wc -l
<crimsun> 28
<billybigrigger> crimsun, i can be built in, or as you say modularised yes
<billybigrigger> The_Toxic_Mite, might have to start playing around with kernel compiling and get a custom kernel going...
<crimsun> billybigrigger: generally we reserve "built in" for "=y", but I won't be too picky :-)
<billybigrigger> but as for gspca, i think you need to start looking into the v4l modules...
<billybigrigger> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/mchehab/linux-2.6.git;a=summary
<billybigrigger> The_Toxic_Mite, ^^^
<billybigrigger> The_Toxic_Mite, paste your lsusb line for that device
<The_Toxic_Mite> okay
<The_Toxic_Mite> Bus 004 Device 003: ID 093a:262a Pixart Imaging, Inc.
<billybigrigger> oh god this is bringing back bad memories of last summer haha
<The_Toxic_Mite> lol
<The_Toxic_Mite> surely compiling your own kernel means that you'll lose the modules that came with the previous kernel? I have NDISwrapper installed and ethernet's not an option for me
<billybigrigger> The_Toxic_Mite, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/272997
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 272997 in linux "Canyon (pixart imaging 0x093ax0262a ) camera not working" [Medium,Fix released]
<billybigrigger> might need to file a new bug
<billybigrigger> that is for a really old kernel
<billybigrigger> The_Toxic_Mite, unplug the cam, then run $ tail -f /var/log/dmesg in a terminal and plug the cam back in
<billybigrigger> The_Toxic_Mite, pastebin the output
<The_Toxic_Mite> billybigrigger: that's me running it now
<The_Toxic_Mite> still running... should I plug the cam back in to see what happens?
<billybigrigger> yes, and pastbin that output
<The_Toxic_Mite> that's it in
<The_Toxic_Mite> tail's hanging though :/
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<billybigrigger> do you get anything related in /dev? ie /dev/video
<billybigrigger> ?
<billybigrigger> maybe video0 or 1
<The_Toxic_Mite> /dev/video doesn't appear to exist
<The_Toxic_Mite> no /dev/video0 or 1 either
<billybigrigger> and it's plugged in yes?
<The_Toxic_Mite> yes
<The_Toxic_Mite> the prompt's not showing... should I just pastebin the results so far?
<billybigrigger> yes
<billybigrigger> it's still tailing dmesg
<billybigrigger> ctrl-c to stop
<The_Toxic_Mite> ok
<The_Toxic_Mite> billybigrigger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/410141/
<vbundi> is there any reason to use aptitude vs apt-get anymore?
<The_Toxic_Mite> vbundi: AFAIK aptitude's just a front end to APT
<billybigrigger> The_Toxic_Mite, you might need to start looking into re-compiling your kernel
<The_Toxic_Mite> billybigrigger: looks like it.
<billybigrigger> and make sure the proper modules are built-in for your camera
<vbundi> The_Toxic_Mite: I mean the command line... 'aptitude install xxxx' vs 'apt-get install xxxx'
<ZykoticK9> vbundi, the Lucid manual actually describes apt-get and not aptitiude - aptitiude safe-upgrade has convinced me it is a requirement however (i'm a die hard apt-get guy myself)
<billybigrigger> The_Toxic_Mite, http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<The_Toxic_Mite> billybigrigger: yeah I have the tarball for that
<billybigrigger> thats a supported list
<The_Toxic_Mite> yes. my usbid shows up on the list
<billybigrigger> seems there are some pixart cams supported, but i can't find your dev id
<The_Toxic_Mite> btw, unane -a outputs:
<The_Toxic_Mite> Linux the-toxic-mite 2.6.32-19-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 31 17:46:20 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<billybigrigger> ok well then make sure that spca5xx module is built-in
<vbundi> ZykoticK9: ahh so they must be pretty close nowadays but apt-get has no 'safe upgrade' option.. only a full upgrade
<billybigrigger> apt-get will give you partial upgrades if your not careful
<ZykoticK9> vbundi, yup :)
<billybigrigger> so aptitude safe-upgrade is suggested
<ZykoticK9> vbundi, outside the development version - i don't see myself using aptitude, but here it is a requirement
<The_Toxic_Mite> billybigrigger: lsmod doesn't mention the spca5xx module. I'll try modprobing it to see if it finds it
<The_Toxic_Mite> nope
<vbundi> ZykoticK9: lol I just stumbled across aptitude's easter egg... aptitude moo -v..... aptitude moo -vvvvvv
<ZykoticK9> vbundi, that's probably my favoritue egg in ubuntu
<vbundi> ZykoticK9: yeah super cow powers are cool
<The_Toxic_Mite> Right, I'm going to try recompiling the kernel. Any risks to heed before I do apart from the possible loss of modules? I use ndiswrapper, and I fear that it will be lost during the installation
<Pav> ohai. netbook iso working for anyone?
<The_Toxic_Mite> brb
<nonameNN> is anyone having problems with synaptic?
<vbundi> nope
<mvo> nonameNN: in what way?
<nonameNN> cant install packages, it says something about translation-es
<nonameNN> i can install with console though
<mvo> nonameNN: what is the exact error message?
<nonameNN> ill paste it
<nonameNN> nevermind now its downloading ok, i had my system in spanish, i have removed language-pack and support-es and now its ok... it maight be something with spanish translations
<The_Toxic_Mite> back
<The_Toxic_Mite> sod the webcam, I'll leave it 'til tomorrow
<The_Toxic_Mite> billybigrigger: thanks for your help btw :)
<billybigrigger> np sorry i couldn't help you getting it going :(
<The_Toxic_Mite> it's okay :)
<Korcia> hi, can anybody tell how can I manage the services that I used to manage with sysvconfig?
<chandru_in> I have a monitor which has a different resolution froom my laptop.  I want to use the right resolution for both laptop and the monitor but project the same screen on both.  How do I do it?
<chandru_in> Kinda like configuring an LCD projector
<chandru_in> Is there a graphical way of doing it??  Selecting mirror image uses same resolution on bothl monitors
<yofel> chandru_in: what graphics driver are you using?
<chandru_in> intel
<chandru_in> is this supported on intel cards?
<billybigrigger> no experience with intel cards, just nvidia and ati here
<chandru_in> nvidia's ssettings manager would handle this for you
<Damascene> does any one have a printer?
<chandru_in> how do you do it on ati billybigrigger ?
<Damascene> I can't print a pdf file
<rye> Damascene, well, yes...
<rye> Damascene, is cups configured?
<billybigrigger> chandru_in, no idea, ati is my laptop and i've never tried to hook it up to an external monitor
<billybigrigger> nvidia x settings is awesome though
<Damascene> rye, I've printed web page and other pdf
<rye> chandru_in, what's your question - I have one intel card here
<rye> Damascene, but one pdf fiel does not work, right?
<Damascene> rye, only the first page printed
<Damascene> the printer blink and I don't know what to do
<rye> Damascene, does evince show all other pages?
<chandru_in> rye:  I have a monitor which has a different resolution froom my laptop.  I want to use the right resolution for both laptop and the monitor but project the same screen on both.  How do I do it?
<Damascene> rye, evince show all the pages
<rye> xrandr cmdline utility will do that, and gnome-control-center plugin for display preferences will also do that
<rye> chandru_in, ^
<rye> chandru_in, ah
<Damascene> do you want me to send you the file? rye
<rye> chandru_in, wait
<rye> chandru_in, you mean that the local screen/remote screen will show only a part of the whole image, right/
<rye> ?
<chandru_in> no I want the same screen to appear on both
<chandru_in> just like you'd when presenting
<chandru_in> however I want the laptop screen and the other screen to use different resolutions
<rye> chandru_in, but since resolutions are different some content will be missing from one or another screen
<chandru_in> y?
<Damascene> is there any way to read message from the printer?
<chandru_in> This doesn't happen at least on windows
<gnubie> Damascene,  is the blinking printer telling you it needs paper?
<Damascene> no
<chandru_in> The same content is displayed in different resolutions
<Damascene> I've just printed on it
<Damascene> what is gs?
<Damascene> it's taking the cpu time
<ausimage> I have question regarding what is going on with the ACPI in Lucid and how that might affect me...
<ausimage> I have noticed that lucid in a virtual box will not start with ACPI on :S
<Damascene> I killed gs and every thing get back to normal
<Damascene> the printer doesn't blink but no print
<ausimage> I would like to know if this is isolated or will I have issues when I put on bare metal ?
<Damascene> rye, what happened?
<rye> Damascene, 30 second network outage
<rye> Damascene, you might want to check cups logs in /var/log/cups
<Damascene> rye, there was gs taking the cpu time
<chandru_in> any help rye?
<rye> Damascene, since it is possible that the filter died. Or try printing to Cups PDF printer
<Damascene> when I killed it the printer blink stopped but no print
<Damascene> pdf printer works will
<Damascene> should I report a bug?
<rye> chandru_in, right now there is say 1024x768+0+0 (one screen) 1280x1024+1024+0 (another screen), you can make the second one be +0 +0 but some part of the desktop will not be seen
<rye> Damascene, if cups PDF printer works (i.e. not the one that says "print to file" in evince, but the real CUPS PDF printer) then there may be some issue with drivers or filter
<Damascene> what is the cpus printer?
<Damascene> pdf printer?
<Damascene> please how to test that? I only know the print to file thing
<rye> !info cups-pdf
<Damascene> OH my god
<rye> or something
<Damascene> I killed it and now it printed full black paper as a revange :(
<rye> Damascene, you will need to install "cups-pdf" package
<neowolf> i was just wondering if anyone knows how to change the startup sount in 10.04 im using the beta and they changed the location it is no longer in admin/sound
<Damascene> what is going on :(
<ubottu> cups-pdf (source: cups-pdf): PDF printer for CUPS. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-12 (lucid), package size 41 kB, installed size 276 kB
<rye> Damascene, ?
<rye> Damascene, i remember my Epson became crazy and started chewing back the paper it has just printed
<Damascene> :D
<Damascene> so my porblem is easier :)
<Damascene> but I'll have to buy ink to this new printer soon :)
<rye> Damascene, and the error handling in printers is... well, it exists
<Damascene> that is the problem I can't see error message form printer or I don't know how
<Damascene> any way I'll run out of battery soon
<Damascene> I've got cups-pdf how to run it?
<neowolf> i was just wondering if anyone knows how to change the startup sound in 10.04 im using the beta and they changed the location it is no longer in system/preferences/sound <correction>
<nonameNN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/410177/  any ideas about this?
<Damascene> got it
<neowolf> hello all
<poizan> good evening (at least it is where I live)
<neowolf> does anyone know where startup3.wav is located?
<poizan> I'm having a bit of a problem getting lucid booting... When i'm adding --debug to the kernel command line I can see that the last thing that happens is that upstart starts mountall
<poizan> init: mountall main process (291) executable changed
<poizan> and then nothing happens
<poizan> it never changes the state of mountall from spawned to post-start or running
<nonameNN> can some one use more than 3 desktops horizontally with compiz?
<NoelJB> crimsun, thanks for acking on bug 556552.  As long as the computer is still here (until tomorrow, and then again in May), is there anything I can do while I have it in my hands?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556552 in alsa-driver "Internal microphone on NV53 not working" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556552
<the-dude> my laptop is having issues with the refresh of the screen
<the-dude> any suggestions for trouble shooting or bugreporting it ?
<NoelJB> the-dude, describe "having issues with refreshing the screen".
<the-dude> NoelJB: it looks like it is refreshing like crazy
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok if anyone is running Compiz effects. Please try out the Reflection & Deformation plugin to see if you can switch between None, Cylinder, Sphere. I reported a bug that its stuck on Cylinder, but wanted to see if I was the only one.
<the-dude> it happens when some output on my screen changes
<the-dude> its pretty hard to describe I don't speak native english
<the-dude> it kinda looks like a low refresh rate
<the-dude> and it happens in gnome and on console as well
<neowolf> does anyone know where startup3.wav is located? or how to change the startup sound?
<LinuxGuy2009> neowolf: Thats why gnome has a search feature.
<LinuxGuy2009> startup3.wav doesnt exist on my system
<neowolf> i tried that its not located but it is listed in the config file
<NoelJB> ATI, Intel or nvidia?
<LinuxGuy2009> neowolf: Had a gander in /usr/share/sounds yet?
<NoelJB> the-dude, ^^^^
<the-dude> NoelJB: I worked fine before I upgrade today
<the-dude> it worked fine until a reboot
<the-dude> its doing it right now :O
<neowolf> if i can find startup3.wav i can replace it
<NoelJB> the-dude, OK, then look at /var/log/dpkg.log and see what changed today.  See if reverting something (if anything looks like a candidate) helps.
<neowolf> looking now
<the-dude> NoelJB: allright
<LinuxGuy2009> neowolf: You must have some custom theme installed?
<neowolf> no im looking at the default stuff
<LinuxGuy2009> neowolf: There is definitely no startup3.wav on a default Lucid install.
<neowolf> found it thank you
<LinuxGuy2009> good job
<neowolf> linuxGuy have you tried loging out or rebooting to change your reflection?
<neowolf> mine was sticking untill i restarted compiz
<neowolf> i am currently running the sphere and everything is working fine
<the-dude> NoelJB: I found it
<crimsun> NoelJB: you should use hda-verb to check the int mic widget; I am very busy ATM so I don't know when I'll get back to it.
<NoelJB> crimsun, any info on what you want me to do with hda-verb?  I've never used it.
<neowolf> all i did was set it then ps ux |grep compiz then kill -9 pid then i started it back up and it worked fine after that
<NoelJB> crimsun, and I understand busy.  juggling quite a bit, myself.  :-)
<the-dude> NoelJB: if you are interested it was nxserver
<NoelJB> the-dude, ah, OK
<the-dude> my English it well enough to describe the exact problem sorry
<cdecarlo> hi, I'm having issues with my broadcast accounts, seems I can't tweet, and authorizing a facebook about seems to lock up the applicaiton / do nothing
<LinuxGuy2009> the-dude: Your english isnt even well enough to say that your english is well enough.
<LinuxGuy2009> cdecarlo: So you cant tweet in your book?
<cdecarlo> LinuxGuy2009, I'm even sure if that's a joke, what is my 'book'
<LinuxGuy2009> cdecarlo: Throw us one question at a time.
<cdecarlo> LinuxGuy2009, I've added my twitter credentials to my broadcast accounts, I can't tweet
<LinuxGuy2009> cdecarlo: Broadcast account? You lost me there.
<cdecarlo> LinuxGuy2009, ya it's all new Jargon to me too, are you familiar with the MeMenu?
<LinuxGuy2009> cdecarlo: Kinda
<LinuxGuy2009> cdecarlo: under the user switcher where it says chat accounts? That?
<LinuxGuy2009> cdecarlo: Im blind dont mind me
<LinuxGuy2009> cdecarlo: I see it
<om26er> cdecarlo, delete ~/.cache/desktop-couch ~/.config/desktop-couch and ~/.local/desktop-couch and and adding new account should work
<cdecarlo> LinuxGuy2009, well, the MeMenu controls your social accounts, if you've got a twitter account set up, you'll see 'Broadcast accounts ...'
<LinuxGuy2009> cdecarlo: Yeah I see it now.
<cdecarlo> om26er, I'll try that
<om26er> cdecarlo, and before deleting those first quit gwibber
<LinuxGuy2009> cdecarlo: If you come accross bugs please report them. Thats the only way they will get fixed.
<dbugger> Hey guys, since last upgrade, I cant seem to make again apt-get update... it gets stuck... can someone help me?
<om26er> dbugger, you might need to change your download mirror from system>adminitration>software soruces
<dbugger> I already did, didnt work...
<yofel> dbugger: where does it get stuck?
<cdecarlo> om26er, ps reports that I'm running /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/gwibber-service, should I kill that?
<om26er> cdecarlo, sudo pkill gwibber would be all
<dbugger> this is: Hit http://mirror.informatik.uni-mannheim.de lucid-security/multiverse Sources
<dbugger> 99% [Waiting for headers]
<dbugger> that's where it gets stuck
<om26er> dbugger, I get that too, have you change the mirror changing worked for me
<dbugger> om26er, I didnt work for me
<yofel> dbugger: how long did you wait? maybe it's not the main mirror but another server you added?
<dbugger> yofel, it's a clean install
<om26er> dbugger, disable updates
<yofel> hm
<dbugger> om26er, what?
<om26er> dbugger, in updates tab disable all ticked things
<dbugger> k
<dbugger> same deal
<om26er> dbugger, try changing to main server
<dbugger> om26er, told you, I already did that.
<om26er> o
<ausimage> Any understand the ACPI issue with vbox and whether it can bite when installed directly?
<ausimage> er that is with Luci
<ausimage> *lucid
<ausimage> I am concerned and don't want to deal with the issue if I upgrade my box
<shakeuk> hi all
<shakeuk> can anyone tell me how i can check which diplay drivers i am using in 10.04 lucid?
<charlie-tca> look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<charlie-tca> keyword: video
<shakeuk> ok lots of keywords video in that log
<shakeuk> :O
<shakeuk> which particular part of my log should i check? or should i just pastbin it?
<shakeuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/410204/
<ripps> How do I enable personal file sharing, the preferences app says I don't have the packages necessary
<shakeuk> the only reason im asking is because i have tried to install ati's own 10.3 catalyst drivers following there instructions and i cant tell wether or not it is in use because i cant find the controll panal in system > preferences
<Nalf> how do we check the status of the video drivers issue?
<vbundi> shakeuk: you have installed fglrx-amdcccle ?
<shakeuk> erm
<shakeuk> i dunno
<shakeuk> lemme check spm
<shakeuk> yes
<shakeuk> that is installed
<vbundi> type fglrxinfo
<vbundi> shakeuk: what is the output of fglrxinfo?
<shakeuk> its not installed 2mins
<shakeuk> it keeps saying its not installed even though i just installed it
<shakeuk> :S
<vbundi> fglrxinfo is not installed?
<vbundi> shakeuk: in a terminal type sudo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-kernel-source fglrx-modaliases xorg-driver-fglrx xorg-driver-fglrx-dev
<vbundi> shakeuk: let me know when that's done
<shakeuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/410207/
<vbundi> sec
<shakeuk> it would nice to just have a device manager
<renton> Are the restricted video drivers working in 10.04
<vbundi> renton: for nvidia - yes, for ati.. stand by ;)
<shakeuk> how do u mean restricted video drivers?
<vbundi> restricted as in proprietary
<renton> vbundi, aww, I guess I'll be standing by then. ;) Thank you!
<shakeuk> well system > admin > hardware drivers does list ubunto checked propriety drivers but these dont work
<vbundi> shakeuk: ok I can see that the packages are here.. try apt-get install fglrx fglrx-dev
<shakeuk> so i went for the most up to date from the ati website
<vbundi> oh shit
<vbundi> really?
<vbundi> ok well
<vbundi> see if fglrx and fglrx-dev are installed
<shakeuk> well they didnt work for me anyway
<vbundi> were the above packages installed?
<shakeuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/410209/
<vbundi> it's fglrx-dev
<renton> fglrx-dev
<vbundi> but I think you have it probably by the looks of it
<vbundi> ok so in a terminal.. type sudo aticonfig --initial
<shakeuk> spm says i dont have fglrx-dev
<shakeuk> is this correct or does it not match terminal?
<vbundi> oh hm well install that.. I don't think it's required... but it won't hurt
<vbundi> that's the correct one.. if you look up you'll see you had a typo in your command before
<renton> Is there anything I can do if my videocard is getting a bad EDID from my monitor? At native resolution (1920x1080) things are going outside of my screen boundries.
<vbundi> renton: it's a monitor connected through DVI?
<renton> Yes.
<shakeuk> ok so now its installed
<vbundi> ok so in a terminal.. type sudo aticonfig --initial
<ripps> Okay, why doesn't Personal Filing Sharing work? It's says I'm missing some packages, but I don't have any dependencies or recommends missing in my system.
<shakeuk> sudo: aticonfig: command not found
<vbundi> renton: weird...
<vbundi> renton: I know in the nvidia tool there is an option to correct for 'overscan'
<vbundi> renton: look for that in your catalyst control center if you are running ATI
<renton> Control center wont run.
<renton> No ATI graphics driver is install or the driver is not functioning properly. I assumed this is because the restricted drivers are still enabled though.
<renton> I'll brb. xD
<vbundi> shakeuk: type sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<vbundi> aticonfig is part of that package
<shakeuk> xorg-driver-fglrx is already the newest version.0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<vbundi> shakeuk, renton: from what I am reading... the new catalyst driver may not be ready yet... it's like super fresh from AMD
<vbundi> shakeuk: hmm what does it say when you type aticonfig in a terminal?
<renton> Ahh, alright.
<shakeuk> i recall when booting it told me it had driver issues
<vbundi> renton: not to say that we can't do it...
<shakeuk> and asked me if i wanted to save a log
<shakeuk> i did but cant remember where
<renton> When I don't have the proprietary drivers enabled, I get a 'command not found error' when attempting to run ati-config.
<vbundi> the thing is that the new version of Xorg that ubuntu is using doesn't work with the OLD drivers... so they had to come out with new ones, it sounds like they should be available by Lucid's official release at the latest
<vbundi> it's just 'aticonfig'
<renton> Yeah, that's what I typed. I don't know why I hyphenated it here. xD
<vbundi> when I type aticonfig on my lucid system it says 'the program 'aticonfig' is not currently installed, you can install it by typing in sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx'
<monkey_dust> hi all - i am unable to launch ubuntu-one - all packages are installed - Failed to execute child process "ubuntuone-client-applet" (No such file or directory) - hints & tips anyone?
<vbundi> this is proper behaviour I would think since that system is NVIDIA ;)
<shakeuk> i remember typing sh ./ati-driver-installer-10-3-x86.x86_64.run to install the package and the river install gui came up fine
<Haffe> Sigh.
<shakeuk> so i wonder why it didnt work in the end
<Haffe> Does ati's linuxdrivers still suck?
<renton> vbundi, even after installing that package I cannot run aticonfig.
<vbundi> Haffe: not sure... it might just be that we are missing something, (un)fortunately I use nvidia on all my systems so I have little experience with this stuff
<Haffe> OK.
<vbundi> renton: alright lets try googling around
<Haffe> I have avoided ati cards for this reason.
<shakeuk> im trying the ati run file a second time
<shakeuk> maybe ill get lucky
<shakeuk> mine isnt a card its built into the motherboard HD3300
<Haffe> Seems there might still be incentive to do an open GPU as my master's thesis.
<shakeuk> but this is supported buy the drivers
<shakeuk> i have checked
<renton> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/410219/
<Haffe> Oh well. Sooner or later AMD will have to learn.
<Berzerker> is the Flash 10.1 RC 64-bit compatible?
<vbundi> renton, shakeuk: can you pastebin a copy of your /etc/apt/sources.list for me?  also make sure you have run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<StopSign> so what happens when you upgrade then the release comes out at the end of the month, can you upgrade agian?
<vbundi> Berzerker: I'm running flash 10.1 64bit (not sure if it's RC or beta) but it works great
<renton> vbundi: One moment please. :)
<shakeuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/410220/
<Berzerker> vbundi: where did you get it? the only one I can find is 10.0.45
<vbundi> Berzerker: adobe's site... let me find the info for you.
<shakeuk> brb just restarting linux
<shakeuk> ubuntu *
<renton> vbundi: My sources are the same as shakeuk's.
<vbundi> Berzerker: my mistake... I'm using 10.0.45.2
<vbundi> it IS 64-bit compatible and works great though ;)
<Berzerker> well yeah I have that lol
<vbundi> StopSign: apt-get dist-upgrade installs NEW packages that may be accompanied with an upgrade.. you can run it as much as you'd like
<vbundi> Berzerker: yeah sorry I haven't tried 10.1 yet
<vbundi> shakeuk, renton: trying to find out if aticonfig is part of the repositories that you have disabled
<StopSign> vbundi, right on man thanks
<vbundi> shakeuk, renton: if you edit your /etc/apt/sources file and enable backports and partner repositories it might be in there (delete the # before the lines 38,39,45,46 on that pastebin)
<yofel> !find aticonfig
<vbundi> shakeuk, renton: after doing so, run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubottu> File aticonfig found in fglrx
<vbundi> ubottu: both of them have it installed but when running aticonfig from a terminal it says 'command not found'
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yofel> vbundi: really? odd...
<yofel> urgh
<yofel> fglrx: /usr/lib/fglrx/bin/aticonfig
<shakeuk> failed again :(
<vbundi> ubottu: damnit I hope this isn't logged, that's embarassing ;)
<shakeuk> booo
<yofel> wth is up with that...
<KenBW2> How do I start the KDE desktop in Lucid from GDM?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<StopSign> is it true, better support for ipods in 10.1
<yofel> vbundi: aticonfig isn't installed in the PATH -.-
<kalib> when will be released ubuntu 10.4?
<yofel> vbundi: so just typing aticonfig won't run it, you need to run '/usr/lib/fglrx/bin/aticonfig'
<vbundi> yofel: well that might be their problem then ;)
<vbundi> yofel: weird, I wouldn't think they'd put it in /usr/lib
<shakeuk> ok how do i uninstall the drivers now that i have installed them but the dont work?
<vbundi> kalib: I believe they will probably release by the end of April
<kalib> vbundi, before 23th?
<yofel> vbundi: it might have to do with the fact that mesa now uses alternatives
<vbundi> shakeuk: type sudo /usr/lib/fglrx/bin/aticonfig --initial
<yofel> let me research a bit
<renton> Yeah.
<kalib> cause we will have an event in my city. We will distribute some ubuntu cds... that's what I wanna know. Should I download and burn 9.10 or wait 10.4?
<renton> yofel, thanks for that. :)
<vbundi> yofel: yeah I don't know anything about that
<kalib> the event will be on April 24th
<shakeuk> ok ive done that vbundi what does that do?
<vbundi> shakeuk: I am HOPING that it is just like the nvidia-settings command that writes your Xorg file properly
<vbundi> shakeuk: after running that, in a terminal try typing 'service gdm restart'
<shakeuk> Found fglrx primary device section Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-3
<BUGabundo> \o
<vbundi> excellent.. my assumption was right ;)
<BUGabundo> evening friends
<vbundi> hey
<renton> vbundi: service kdm restart?
<shakeuk> jake@jake-ubuntu:~$ service gdm restart / restart: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.68" (uid=1000 pid=3523 comm="restart) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Restart" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<renton> I got the same issue.
<renton> I have, rather.
<shakeuk> i added the / in there by accident
<vbundi> are you guys both running KDE? ;)
<renton> I'm running kde.
<shakeuk> im using the default thats installed gnome isnt it?
<renton> Yes, that's gnome.
<renton> Unless you downloaded kubuntu.
<vbundi> renton: I'm a noob when it comes to kde but I am gonna guess that its /etc/init.d/kdm restart OR service kdm restart
<shakeuk> nope not kubuntu whats the difference like?
<yofel> renton: shakeuk: if you still have fglrx installed, can you please pastebin the output of 'update-alternatives --display gl_conf' ?
<yofel> as /usr/bin/aticonfig *should* be there
<maco> shakeuk: kde is a somewhat more "power user" environment. or at least it gives you more control. gnome is more about simplicity and staying out of the way
<shakeuk> does it look any different?
<vbundi> shakeuk: completely.. ;P
<renton> vbundi, KDE restarted.
<shakeuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/410228/
<renton> vbundi, configuration failed, though. xD and it set my default session back to gnome, I guess.
<yofel> vbundi: with upstart please use 'sudo service kdm restart' as service works for both upstart and sysvinit services
<vbundi> renton: doh
<renton> Still having the overscan issues. I'll try to fix that now.
<vbundi> yofel: yeah it tells me that every time I do it the other way ;)
<yofel> heh
<vbundi> renton: if you can open up the catalyst control center it may let you fix the overscan
<vbundi> renton: there's complicated conf stuff you can do to fix it, but I am more qualified for surgery so
<renton> I tried to disable it, but I failed.
<vbundi> renton: you ran the control center as root?
<yofel> shakeuk: and running 'aticonfig' still told you the command could not be found?
<vbundi> err superuser...
<renton> Yes.
<renton> Err, I'm sorry.
<renton> I used config to disable overscan.
<shakeuk> not this time it brought up the config
<shakeuk> in text
<shakeuk> no gui
<renton> "(EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)"
<vbundi> Haffe: after reading, it appears that AMD is helping out quite a bit by supplying drivers to work with the new Xorg and this will be the 4th time in a row that they have done this
<Haffe> vbundi: Ok, but are they working drivers or just some skeleton 2d drivers?
<yofel> renton: odd, do you have a dkms build log maybe? or did you get an error when installing the driver package?
<vbundi> Haffe: they have been working 3d drivers in the past... I can't comment on the new ones as we haven't gotten either to work yet ;)
<shakeuk> what do i ment to do with all that text?
<renton> yofel: No error.
<Haffe> Oh well.
<shakeuk> does this mean the drivers are installed now?
<Haffe> Best of luck.
<shakeuk> should i reboot?
<vbundi> Haffe: I agree, with you when it comes to ATI driver issues.. and this is why I purchase nvidia too.... but it's not that AMD isn't trying to help... nvidia drivers are just as proprietary
<renton> yofel: Should I remove it and install it again?
<Haffe> vbundi: Yes.
<shakeuk> @yofel should i reboot?
<yofel> renton: wait
<Haffe> The only somewhat good guys here are intel, and intel are evil for other reasons.
<DanaG> vbundi: I go the other way... both ATI and NV binary suck... so I prefer ATI open drivers.
<yofel> shakeuk: no idea, I thought you knew what to do once you get aticonfig working, I don't use ati
<DanaG> On R600, they even have working KMS and 3D.
<yofel> renton: does     find /usr/lib/$(uname -r)/ -iname '*fglrx*'       give you something?
<shakeuk> no i only come in here asking how to tell which diplay drivers were being used the open source non 3d optimised ones provided with ubuntu or the propietary ones i installed following ati's instructions?
<shakeuk> cos there is no device manager to tell which drivers are being used so i cant tell wether im getting the best gfx performace out of my install
<renton> find: `/usr/lib/2.6.32-19-generic/': No such file or directory
<shakeuk> any clues how to find out?
<yofel> *headdesk*
<yofel> renton: find /lib/$(uname -r)/ -iname '*fglrx*'
<yofel> wrong again...
<yofel> renton: find /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ -iname '*fglrx*'
<BUGabundo> this gnome-keyring is driving me INSANE!
<renton> /lib/modules/2.6.32-19-generic/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko
<BUGabundo> I want my CPU back... NOW
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: heh
<vbundi> Haffe: you can't blame either company for keeping their video drivers closed source though when you consider that it might help their competition... nvidia and ATI have been neck and neck for a while
<shakeuk> anyone?
<BUGabundo> anything that access it
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: how is openeclair for you?
<DanaG> argh, stupid thunderbird... asks me for my password 3 times at once..
<BUGabundo> makes my CPU load shoot
<yofel> renton: odd, then the modules *is* there. did you reboot? and does 'sudo modprobe fglrx' give you an error?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: lasted 30 min
<DanaG> .... and sometimes rejects it even though it's correct!
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: oh? that bad?
<BUGabundo> no no really good
<Haffe> vbundi: I don't really see how it would help either one to see how to interface the others hardware.
<BUGabundo> but I couldn't turn off animaitions
<BUGabundo> and it required me to reinstall all 70 apps by hand
<BUGabundo> I rather stik with what I have in CM
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: are there closed drivers for 2.1 for dream/magic available?
<vbundi> Haffe: I'm not chip designer.. but it might enlighten one or the other on certain chip design features
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I think I haven't followed our discussion on identi.ca
<BUGabundo> no
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: so 2.1 is going to be a "bit" slow? :/
<DanaG> 2.1 what?
<BUGabundo> androidos
<kklimonda> DanaG: android
<DanaG> ah.
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: they have "drivers"
<BUGabundo> and even 3D support by HW
<renton> yofel: I have rebooted, and modprobe gives nothing.
<BUGabundo> just don't ask me how or from where
<DanaG> I tried to install the omap powervr drivers... but their makefile is a miserable failure.
<yofel> renton: 'lsmod | grep fglrx' ?
<DanaG> It tries to "make clean" on a target workdir that doesn't exist.
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: oh well, i'll give 1.3.0.1 a try then
<DanaG> And that's for "INSTALL", not me doing make clean!
<DanaG> why the heck do you need to "make clean" to install?  the source tree should already be clean!
<DanaG> !fail TI
<renton> fglrx                2352686  0
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: nandroid, wipe, flash OE, (flash port if you need it for 32A), reboot
<yofel> renton: then the module is working fine and I don't get why X says something different
<monkey_dust> hi all - i am unable to launch ubuntu-one - all packages are installed - Failed to execute child process "ubuntuone-client-applet" (No such file or directory) - hints & tips anyone?
<topyli> monkey_dust, try #ubuntuone
<monkey_dust> tnx
<nishanth>  I have a problem with my volume controller (manual one) my ubuntu does not detect it after yesterday
<nishanth> can someone help with this issue?
<benkay86> Can anyone help me with Bug #556184?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556184 in mountall "lucid boot hangs while init is running mountall, "could not write bytes: Broken pipe"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556184
<bbordwell> benkay86, you should add a .txt extenstion to text files before you upload them to launchpad
<benkay86> bbordwell: What does that accomplish?
<bbordwell> benkay86, nvm i see it is compressed
<bbordwell> benkay86, It allows you to just open it with the browser
<bbordwell> benkay86, instead of downloading it and manualy clicking on it
<benkay86> bbordwell: Sorry. Old habits die hard.
<renton> yofel, I'm going to reinstall ubuntu.
<renton> yofel, thanks for your help.
<renton> vbundi, you too. Thanks a ton :)
<bbordwell> benkay86, well if it is compressed that is fine, I just never see compressed text files
<bbordwell> benkay86, I looked at it and I do not think that i can help though, i used to get the broken pipe message back in alpha2 but it still successfuly booted
<yofel> compressed text files are pretty common in linux actually
<bbordwell> yofel, yes i know, but i mean on launchpad
<nishanth>  I have a problem with my volume controller (manual one) my ubuntu does not detect it after yesterday..can someone help with this issue?
<benkay86> bbordwell: Back when that was happening to you, were you still able to use SysRQ to reboot?
<yofel> bbordwell: oh there are, like sometimes you have a DpkgTermLog.gz as it would be too large uncompressed
<benkay86> Since I can't, I'm contemplating the possibility that this has more to do with the kernel than upstart/mountall.
<bbordwell> benkay86, Well the messages showed up but it still worked normaly so I am not sure
<nishanth> aaargh someone.....
<benkay86> bbordwell: In my case, the boot just hangs...
<bbordwell> benkay86, just for fun have you tried booting with nosplash?
<benkay86> bbordwell: I've been booting without splash, but I've not tried with nosplash. I'll try that now.
<KenBW2> how do i swap to another desktop environment in lucid?
<benkay86> KenBW2: "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<yofel> KenBW2: which one?
<benkay86> Or "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" to switch to Gnome.
<benkay86> Once the other desktop is installed, you can remove the old one, e.g. "apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop"
<yofel> benkay86: we have xfce and lxde too...
<bbordwell> yofel, ah I do not usualy look at the apport attachments as they are not useful to me in triaging (usualy), more for the developers
<KenBW2> benkay86, yofel: i've installed kubuntu-desktop, but GDM lacks the sessions menu
<benkay86> yofel: I think of those more as window managers than desktops ;-)
 * benkay86 Prepares for punishment.
<benkay86> KenBW2: To switch login managers... how did it go.. something like "dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<yofel> benkay86: lol, I can't argue there though as I haven't used them much
<yofel> yeah, should be that
<KenBW2> benkay86: cant i switch at login as with previous versions?
<benkay86> bbordwell: Nope. nosplash doesn't change anything.
<yofel> KenBW2: you *should* be able to
<KenBW2> but
<benkay86> KenBW2: With kdm? Yes, I'm certain you can.
<KenBW2> benkay86: i use gdm
<benkay86> KenBW2: Obviously, the other desktop environment has to be installed if you want to switch to it.
<yofel> KenBW2: we had reports that some options in gdm are hard to read with the new theme
<yofel> maybe you overlooked it?
<KenBW2> yofel: im willing to entertain the possibility
<KenBW2> ill try it now
<yofel> if that doesn't work then something isn't properly installed or gdm is broken for him
<benkay86> So... don't take this wrong way, but I've been trying to boot Lucid since Friday without success. Are there any other channels where it would be appropriate to ask about my bug?
<yofel> benkay86: not sure, you did try sysrq+i where it get's stuck and init=/bin/bash ?
<bbordwell> benkay86, Do you have any strange disk setup?
<benkay86> yofel: "rw init=/bin/bash" works great (although it obviously doesn't let me boot all the way), and sysrq works fine in that environment. When it hangs during normal init, though, sysrq doesn't work, nor do the capslock and numlock lights on the keyboard.
<benkay86> bbordwell: No. No encryption, just one ext4 partition and one swap partition. I've even tried commenting out all the lines in /etc/fstab (obviously this would cause issues later in init), but boot still hangs in the same spot.
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> could be that plymouth just freezes and causes a kernel panic
<benkay86> I've also tried booting with various alterations to the kernel commandline, like "nomodeset" and "acpi=off" but to no avail.
<benkay86> yofel: That's possible, but the kernel output I uploaded to the bug suggests mountall is to blame.
<benkay86> yofel: is there a way to disable plymouth without breaking everything else?
<Neomysis> Hi.. Anyone could help my with with tora and Mysql ??
<topyli> benkay86, you can boot to single user mode and uninstall plymouth
<yofel> benkay86: I'm not sure, as mountall now depends on it, you could try to ignore that and remove it with 'dpkg --remove --force-depends plymouth'
<robin0800> benkay86: you can hit shift at boot time and get a grub menu
<yofel> robin0800: we already passed that point long ago
<Neomysis> Hi.. Anyone could help my with with tora and Mysql ??
<yofel> benkay86: as I said, try to force remove it and see if that helps
<benkay86> topyli, yofel: OK, I think a few other required components depend on plymouth to, but I'm getting to the point where I'm willing to try that...
<robin0800> benkay86: remove quiet and splash?
<benkay86> robin0800: Already done, but even without those options, plymouth still does some stuff in the background.
<topyli> benkay86, not sure if something essential now depends on it. i used to remove plymouth all the tie
<bbordwell> benkay86, have you tried an older livecd? if the older ones work perhaps you could find what upgrade causes the problem to appear
<bbordwell> topyli, yes it is harder now than it used to be
 * benkay86 rolls eyes
<topyli> ah ok
<benkay86> bbordwell: Have you any idea how much the boot process has changed since alpha?
<topyli> benkay86, listen to people like bbordwell who actually know, not me :)
<yofel> topyli, benkay86: the only package that has a hard dependency on plymouth is mountall, but right now it's broken anyway
<bbordwell> topyli, You are about to do something potentially harmful.
<bbordwell> To continue type in the phrase 'Yes, do as I say!
<bbordwell> lol
<topyli> hehehe
<bbordwell> that is what it says when you try and remove it
<topyli> brilliant :)
<benkay86> Yes, I remember that fondly from when I did an old dist-upgrade from sysvinit to upstart.
 * benkay86 waxes nostalgic
<yofel> yes, as removing plymouth without --force-depends will remove mountall -> BAD
<Berzerker> how do I rescan for networks?
<benkay86> Well, give me a few minutes to get a chroot set up here. I'll give this a shot.
<Neomysis> Hi.. Anyone could help my with with tora and Mysql ??
<benkay86> Berzerker: Does "sudo iwlist wlan0" do anything?
<Berzerker> benkay86: yeah I got it, thanks
<Berzerker> hmm
<Berzerker> any idea why my wireless USB adapter can't find networks with WPA2?
<robin0800> Berzerker: is it compatable with wpa2?
<benkay86> Berzerker: Not sure. Could it be your adapter uses a driver from staging?
<Berzerker> robin0800: it should...not sure
<Berzerker> I just plugged it in and loaded it up
<Berzerker> hmm I can't even connect to any secured network, WEP or WPA
<robin0800> Berzerker: it dosn't prompt  for a passphrase or key?
<Berzerker> it does
<Berzerker> but it never connects
<nemo> sooo. are there any goodies that would make me want to shift to Lucid early?
<nemo> no Evolution 2.30, so I'm disincentivised on that front.
<Berzerker> I don't think that's a word lol
<Berzerker> the new ambiance skin is nice though
<Berzerker> and new icons, etc.
<nonameNN> nemo: Im using it... it has some upgraded software comparing to 9.10... its stable enough for use... I didnt have any problems so far...
<nemo> Berzerker: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/disincentivise
<yofel> nemo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/TechnicalOverview mostly
<Berzerker> there's no form :P
<Berzerker> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/disincentivised
<Berzerker> "-ised"
<benkay86> OK, this so totally a kernel regression.
<nemo> yofel: heh. default search engine changed to Yahoo! - that counts as a feature? )
<nemo> :)
<robin0800> Berzerker: have you checked the logs?
<Berzerker> robin0800: no, where would they be
<benkay86> Removing plymouth allowed the boot process to proceed further than before... but it still hangs after a certain amount of time.
<yofel> nemo: well... yeah, somewhat
<benkay86> Sometimes it hangs in the middle of outputting a line.
<benkay86> Yet strangely, it never hanges with "rw init=/bin/bash"
<nemo> yofel: hm. the ADS stuff sounds interesting. not sure I'll want to enable it on my work machine, but could be cool.
<robin0800> benkay86: use the log viewer
 * benkay86 Scratches head, considers sacrificing an old keyboard to Linux Torvalds.
<nemo> maybe I'll try it briefly
<benkay86> robin0800: Nothing is getting logged. At least, not since before I removed plymouth.
<Berzerker> robin0800: hmm...it randomly detects WPA2 networks, but I can't connect to anything
<yofel> robin0800: how is he support to use the log viewer without being able to boot?
<yofel> *supposed
<benkay86> yofel: Chroot, ls /var/log
<robin0800> Berzerker: but what do the logs say?
<benkay86> But the point is moot. Nothing is looged.
<nemo> yofel: hm. nouveau is default. interesting. are there a list of cards nouveau 3d accel is enabled for?
<nemo> I understand it is reasonably reliable on some
<robin0800> nemo none
<yofel> nemo: none, the driver in lucid only has 2d
<nemo> ah. pity
<Berzerker> robin0800: which log do I view
<nemo> oh. driver doesn't even have 3d , so I wouldn't be able to enable it in xorg.conf even if I wanted to
<yofel> nemo: you can get an updated driver from a X ppa that adds 3d support, haven't tested it myself though
<nemo> oh well...
<robin0800> Berzerker: any that mention trying to connect
<nemo> eeep
<nemo> no fglrx....
<nemo> well. that rules out trying it here at work. I am not ready to give up playing around with webgl. and I like the compiz niftiness
<nemo> not aware of any progress on 3d for FOSS ati driver anyway
<yofel> hm, fglrx is *supposed* to work now, but I have heard quite a lot fglrx issues in here though
<nemo> ah. so wiki is out of date
<nemo> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc R700 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4000 Series]
<Berzerker> robin0800: here's a pastebin http://pastebin.org/139406
<nonameNN> nemo: check xorg ppa
<nonameNN> nemo: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa there u will find lastest drivers for video cards... not that hard
<nemo> 'k
<nemo> nonameNN: my home machine is nvidia
<nemo> and whenever I enabled compiz I'd have all kinds of performance issues in Hedgewars
<nemo> I'm kind of curious if the nouveau 3d would work
<randomusr> nemo: say what?
<flawed> hello.
<nonameNN> nemo: i think there are some opensource drivers being build... u can check them.... or just install propietary drivers...
<nemo> randomusr: what?
<nemo> nonameNN: right. I assumed that was what you were suggesting, was to try that ppa for nouveau w/ 3d
<randomusr> why use nouveau?
<flawed> any ideas on how I could get gnucash installed? it depends on slib for which there is no installation candidate
<nemo> randomusr: well, mostly 'cause it is nice to see how the FOSS is progressing - being able to finally enable compiz would just be a nice bonus
<randomusr> nemo: this is the one place I don't trust to anyone but the maker of the GPU
<nemo> randomusr: well. they have been failing miserably so far
<nemo> on both my computers
<yofel> flawed: indeed, let me check
<nemo> randomusr: but. yes, it is understandably risky
<robin0800> Berzerker: lots of failures might be driver related?
<nemo> although from the people in #nouveau apparently pretty safe on my nvidia card at home
<Berzerker> could be, I just plugged it in and went
<randomusr> nemo, what card do you have? who's the maker? what version of the driver are you using?
<Berzerker> any suggestion on a new driver to install?
<nemo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GT] (rev a2)
<nemo> randomusr: as for driver, I suppose whatever is default in Karmic
 * nemo looks
<flawed> dfdfdfq
<randomusr> nemo: who's the make of the card?
<nemo> oh. and the precise card, BFG
<randomusr> nemo: what are the outputs on the card, and what cpu and chipset?
<randomusr> nemo: are you using 10.04?
<wnb> Radeon 5770 running ok in lucid ?
<nemo> randomusr: Karmic, as noted
<yofel> flawed: seems to have been removed in lucid for some reason, I'm trying to find out why
<nemo> randomusr: http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=geforce+9800+gt&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&hl=en&cid=13947008312181886137&ei=Y6u7S9riN4rblgfEst2-CA&sa=title&ved=0CCUQ8wIwBTgA&os=tech-specs
<flawed_> whoops. lost my client right after asking my question. sorry. :(
<randomusr> nemo: chipset and cpu?
<yofel> flawed_: slib seems to have been removed in lucid for some reason, I'm trying to find out why
<nemo> randomusr: I don't know much further besides the page I linked you to.
<nemo> randomusr: is that one insufficiently detailed?
<randomusr> no, what motherboard and chipset are you using?
<nemo> ah
<randomusr> did you configure X with the nvidia-settings?
<nemo> randomusr: no
<nemo> hm
<nemo> take that back
<nemo> looks like "yes" :)
 * nemo just checks his xorg.conf
<nemo> would you like to see it?
<randomusr> nemo: you put your latest and greatest system on testing software and you don't understand how it's configured?
<nemo> randomusr: it isn't a latest and greatest system
<randomusr> and wonder why it doesn't work?
<nemo> is just my work-a-day machine at home
<nemo> chill out
<randomusr> I'm trying to understand the issue
<nemo> randomusr: http://m8y.org/tmp/newdell.html - here you go. my first ever prebuilt machine, to support Dell's linux program
<nemo> only changes made so far are to memory, power supply and graphics card - only replaced the latter 'cause the 7300 kinda died on me.
<flawed_> yofel: ah, thanks. that'd be interesting.
<nemo> randomusr: and. yes. I appreciate you trying to understand the issue. the odd part was the scorn you were injecting there. this is not some sort of gaming rig
<nemo> I don't actually care that much about performance, just about hedgewars, a fairly wimpy game, not stuttering while compiz is enabled
<randomusr> nemo: not scorn, just want to understand what the concern is
<yofel> flawed_: bug 554746
<randomusr> I'll be back later and help you figure it out if you're still here
<nemo> sure
<nemo> just ping me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554746 in gnucash "gnucash uninstallable due to dependency on slib" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554746
<flawed_> yofel: so, no reason why, but the package from karmic should do as a workaround. ok, thanks a lot!
<benkay86> bbodrwell, topyli, yofel: I tried booting with various different kernels including 2.6.24 (the kernel used in Hardy, which is what the machine used to run). All of them exhibit the same bug.
<benkay86> I'm reluctant to call this a kernel regression, since 2.6.24 didn't fix the problem.
<benkay86> But what exactly is going on?
<Berzerker> what's the easiest way to replace all the sources in my sources.list
<Berzerker> lst*
<Berzerker> I wanted to replace the ubuntu ones with anl.gov
<topyli> i don't think it's a kernel bug, it's plymouth (then again, i'm inclined to say that since i've been bitten)
<benkay86> topyli: Recall that I removed plymouth.
<topyli> oh yeah
<benkay86> (As much as I'd like to put the blame there.)
<topyli> sorry, been away
<yofel> the fact that init=/bin/bash works fine shows that it's something that gets loaded by upstart that causes this, but I'm not sure what...
<yofel> you could try to edit the scripts in /etc/init/ and see what you don't exactly need to boot
<benkay86> yofel: Indeed. I suppose I should mark Bug #556184 as invalid (or reassign it to upstart).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556184 in mountall "lucid boot hangs while init is running mountall, "could not write bytes: Broken pipe"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556184
<benkay86> yofel: I mean, after removing plymouth, I can't really make this installation any more minimal.
<yofel> not invalid, but it's hard to know what fails like this...
<benkay86> yofel: I suppose the notion is that, if I could get as far as a login prompt, it wouldn't freeze. But then my system would be at the mercy of bootup filesystem checks or a network interface that's slow to come up.
<yofel> let me subscribe so I can find it again
<vbundi> anyone else having issues with cups
<vbundi> can't see any printers
<randomusr_> nemo
<odinsbane> vbundi I had a problem with the printer app taking a really long time.
<odinsbane> I had to paste the ip addess in because it would lock up when there was a partial ip.
<vbundi> odinsbane: I can't even see my printers in cups
<flawed> is /mnt under control of some automounter, or am I free to mount filesystems there as I please?
<vbundi> flawed: go nuts
<flawed> vbundi: thanks
<vbundi> flawed: fyi, automounted drives typically show up under /media/
<odinsbane> vbundi: I didn't search for them, I just used the ip address.
<vbundi> odinsbane: mine are being shared by by a samba server so they are being broadcast though
<odinsbane> vbundi: when you search is there a python server applet running?
<odinsbane> vbundi: or does the applet seem to lock up?
<vbundi> I was searching through the cups web UI
<vbundi> odinsbane: I do see that I have system-config-printer/applet.py running though
<vbundi> I'll mess with it tomorrow I suppose
<vbundi> nite nite
<LinuxGuy2009> Is it normal to have auto login to ask for login password? Doesnt that defeat the purpose of autologin?
<LinuxGuy2009> Thats what my netbook does.
<kklimonda> LinuxGuy2009: not really
<LinuxGuy2009> Not really? its not supposed to ask for my password or it is?
<kklimonda> LinuxGuy2009: you can set an empty password for gnome keyring
<LinuxGuy2009> I dont remeber and previouse releases requiring password if I set autologin.
<kklimonda> LinuxGuy2009: your keyring is encrypted with your password to protect all the confidential data you have there stored. autologin doesn't know your password so it can't unlock it
<benkay86> yofel: I got it to boot!
<LinuxGuy2009> Yeah Im sorry but that doesnt really explain if this is a bug or a feature that was changed which is really what I need to know I guess.
<yofel> benkay86: how that?
<LinuxGuy2009> No previouse versions have done that
<benkay86> I've inteded for the machine to be headless from the start, but I've had a monitor connected to it for debugging purposes.
<benkay86> In Hardy the video card has always been buggy, and with Lucid I noticed that the border around the BIOS post screen changes from lines to some weird German character right before the system hangs.
<kklimonda> LinuxGuy2009: it's not a bug
<BUGabundo> that's it
<BUGabundo> 'buggy' is out of my hightligh
<kklimonda> LinuxGuy2009: if you don't want to unlock your keyring you have to set blank password for it
<benkay86> So I thought: hmm, maybe it's an issue with the onboard graphics card.
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: :*
<benkay86> So I blacklisted all the framebuffer modules and all the modules specific to my graphics card... and now I can boot and login over a serial console!
<BUGabundo> there
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: hit me
<benkay86> (Simply booting without a monitor plugged in doesn't help.)
<benkay86> yofel: Cool, huh?
<yofel> benkay86: wtf...
<LinuxGuy2009> So autologin does not autologin. Thats nice.
<benkay86> yofel: Yeah, it's some old crap hardware, but it always worked under Hardy.
<benkay86> yofel: So, technically this is a regression, but now there's a workaround. Any suggestions on how this should appear in bugland?
<DanaG> Better idea for network connecting at auto-login:
<DanaG> go to nm-connection-editor, and check "available to all users"
<benkay86> yofel: My graphics card: http://pastebin.com/jFu48n0Y
<LinuxGuy2009> Message Im getting with autologin is "The login keyring did not get unlocked when you logged into your computer. Then prompts for password. This is normal?
<yofel> benkay86: ok, I would reassign the bug to 'xserver-xorg-video-openchrome' first
<DanaG> LinuxGuy2009: try setting "available to all users" on that connection.
<LinuxGuy2009> DanaG: What connection?
<DanaG> is it wifi that's asking for keyring password?
<DanaG> or is it some other gnome-keyring-using thing?
<LinuxGuy2009> DanaG: No just the Ubuntu autologin feature.
<yofel> benkay86: and then you should somehow run 'apport-collect <bugnumber>', if you can do that over ssh, as it will at least once try to open the launchpad webpage to get approval to access your profile
<DanaG> Why is it wanting to unlock the keyring?
<DanaG> It should only want to unlock if there's something it needs from the keyring.
<LinuxGuy2009> DanaG: No idea.
<matmatmat> hi
<benkay86> yofel: So, it turns out I only need to blacklist vesafb. Is xserver-xorg-video-openchrome still the right package to file against?
<LinuxGuy2009> DanaG: Thinking of filing a bug cause no other previouse releases have asked for a password when autoligin is set. It totally defeats the purpose.
<DanaG> hmm, previous releases HAVE asked me for passwords before.
<LinuxGuy2009> Ive been using 9.04 since release and has never asked for password.
<matmatmat> i cant watch my multicast rtp streams anymore in lucid
<benkay86> yofel: Sorry, that's viafb.
<LinuxGuy2009> Im filing a bug report
<LinuxGuy2009> I would imagine GDM is the package to file that under right?
<kklimonda> LinuxGuy2009: how does it defeat the purpose of autologin?
<DanaG> I think the bug already exists.
<matmatmat> how can i tell if any multicast packets reach the machine at all?
<kklimonda> LinuxGuy2009: there is no bug I can think of
<alazyworkaholic> Skype (static) doesn't pick up input from my microphone. Sounds - Input also doesn't register any sound in. However, Sound & Video - Sound Recorder works without any trouble. Any idea what the problem may be?
<DanaG> !info wireshark
<ninjai> Guy, in lucid how do you access ubuntu one??? I had it working in 9.04 or 9.10..
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6-1 (lucid), package size 717 kB, installed size 1824 kB
<LinuxGuy2009> How does it not defeat the purpose of autologin?
<yofel> benkay86: ah, hm... then assign it to the kernel ("linux"), they will know better where it needs to be assigned to
<kklimonda> LinuxGuy2009: if you have a password set for the keyring and some applications tries to use it you have to unlock it. It has always worked this way
<kklimonda> LinuxGuy2009: you can set a blank password for the keyring and the unlock prompt won't show up (because there won't be anything to unlock)
<benkay86> yofel: OK. Thanks a ton for all your help. I'm going to have to disconnect for now so I can fiddle with the now-bootable machine.
<LinuxGuy2009> Ive been on 8.04, 8.10, 9.04 and have never asked this.
#ubuntu+1 2010-04-07
<yofel> benkay86: most framebuffer modules are blacklisted by default, I'm surprised yours isn't
<DanaG> Must be the new gwibber stuff using the keyring.
<yofel> benkay86: and don't forget to update the bug description with what you know now
<benkay86> yofel: Hah! No, it's missing from blacklist-framebuffer.conf.
<yofel> yep
<ninjai> arrrr how come you cant use the RIGHT control and alt to switch screens anymore!?!?
<benkay86> yofel: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf is owned by module-init-tools, so I think I'll reassign to that package.
<LinuxGuy2009> ninjai: you mean CTRL+ALT+-> ?
<benkay86> yofel: But first I'm going to put plymouth back (can't leave apt in a broken state forever) and make sure that doesn't break things again.
<yofel> oh yes... already forgot we did that... :S
<ninjai> linuxguy2009: yes, if i use the right side control and alt it wont work, but it works wit hthe control and alt on the left side of my keyboard
<LinuxGuy2009> ninjai: I just tried the right side and it worked just fine
<LinuxGuy2009> compiz running
<odinsbane> Does anybody here know why the pkgs in the kernel-ppa don't have the linux-headers xxx generic if they are a distro specific package?
<ninjai> linuxguy2009: wth? it does nothing for me :(.  I chose US standard keyboard..
<matmatmat> wireshark doesnt list any network interfaces, what can i do about that?
<LinuxGuy2009> ninjai: compiz running on yours?
<ninjai> linuxguy2009: yes
<DanaG> dpkg-shlibdeps: error: no dependency information found for /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 (used by debian/xserver-xephyr/usr/bin/Xephyr).
<DanaG> trying to build an xorg-edgers xorg with backclear patch.
<DanaG> Stupid Xorg.. why the frack do you need to READ video memory to create a new window?
<mpontillo> matmatmat: you likely want to press alt-f2, then type "gksu wireshark"
<mpontillo> ninjai: I'd go to "System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts", slect "Switch to workspace on the right of the current workspace", then try redefining the shortcut. See what it reports... right ctrl/alt work for me
<ninjai> mpontillo: .... uh... when i try using my right control alt it says "Ctrl + ISO Level3 Shift"
<matmatmat> yeah mpontillo, figured that out myself already :)
<matmatmat> its a little weird. windows machine, same network cable, rtp streams with vlc work, but the ubuntu computer doesnt do a thing
<mpontillo> ninjai: Cool. =) So it's a keyboard layout issue. Not sure what to do next though, other than verify everything in System > Preferences > Keyboard > Layouts. I notice that some non-US keyboard layouts say "ISO-something" on the right alt key.
<matmatmat> on the other hand, when i run the stream on the windows machine, wiresharks sees that traffic on the ubuntu machine
<ninjai> mpontillo: what is the regular layout? currently mine is set to "generic 105-key (intl)
<DanaG> I usually use US International (AltGr Deadkeys).
<DanaG> Lets me use right-alt to enable deadkeys, to get things like: Öö
<mpontillo> ninjai: that's what mine is set to for "keyboard model", and in the multi-select box up top there is a single "USA" entry selected, which I think is the important part
<DanaG> Model should be "evdev managed keyboard"
<ninjai> mpontillo: mine is the same :(
<ninjai> Danag: If I go to add a new keyboard layout no matter what I change it to, it always has the function keys (control, alt, etc) greyed out.... it remains the same no matter waht i choose!
<markl_> anyone here using an apple xserve?
<alazyworkaholic> Skype (static) doesn't pick up input from my microphone. Sounds - Input also doesn't register any sound in. However, Sound & Video - Sound Recorder works without any trouble. Any idea what the problem may be?
<mpontillo> ninjai: odd, heh - changing the layout settings broke the right-alt+right-ctrl desktop switching for me.
<benkay86> yofel: Miss me?
<benkay86> I can't seem to use apport-collect in text mode, because w3m can't log me into Launchpad (the "Continue" button on the login page doesn't work, probably some javascript issue).
<benkay86> I'm about to report this as a bug against Launchpad, but am I missing something obvious here?
<shane2peru> I don't have a battery indicator by my clock???  shouldn't there be one there for my laptop??
<arand> benkay86: Yea, it's the openid login that's the issue, I've tried in all links2, lynx and w3m, with no success, I wonder if it's simply launchpad login that has a weird unfriendly interface..
<shane2peru> hmm, no one know about a battery indicator or power indicator by the clock
<mpontillo> shane2peru: try unplugging your laptop from its power source
<mpontillo> shane2peru: I believe they changed it to disappear if the battery is at 100% and plugged in
<shane2peru> mpontillo, that is what I did, and nothing showed up, am I missing a package?  Do I need to enable an applet?
<mpontillo> shane2peru, it's part of the indicator applet
<benkay86> arand: Just submitted Bug #556927
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556927 in launchpad "apport-collect: login to launchpad impossible in text mode using w3m" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556927
<shane2peru> mpontillo, ok, perhaps I need to re-install that or something
<mpontillo> shane2peru: right click an empty spot in the panel, scroll down, and see if "Indicator Applet" is in the list. If so, you can re-add it
<mpontillo> (sorry, I meant right-click and choose "Add to panel..."_
<shane2peru> mpontillo, lol, ok added it and now I have two mail things, and two volume things, and no battery indicator
<shane2peru> mpontillo, I guess that means my battery is not being picked up?
<mpontillo> shane2peru: well, as I said if your battery is at 100% and your laptop is plugged in, it won't appear. =) but if you press alt-f2, then type "gnome-power-statistics" you can see if you can see your battery in there.
<shane2peru> mpontillo, cool trick, thanks.  I guess I have a bug, because it shows my battery at 100% and it has been unplugged now for about 15 minutes
<mpontillo> shane2peru: ah, yeah, that would do it.
<shane2peru> oh, wait, mpontillo I see it is at 97%, ok, it is fine
<mpontillo> great.
<shane2peru> mpontillo, ok, thanks for the info, I didn't know about that gnome-power-statistics
<mpontillo> well, that's the app that comes up if you click on the (non-full) battery and click the percentage. I guess it's new in Lucid; I hadn't seen it before at least.
<shane2peru> mpontillo, yeah, it is new to me, and I have been around since Breezy days
<shane2peru> mpontillo, ok, gotta run, thanks
<mpontillo> np, cya.
<_stink_> anyone else having crackly sound recently in lucid?
<_stink_> i and a friend do now - worked fine before, now crackly.
<_stink_> glanced through bug search and the lucid forum and didn't see anything immediately.
<mpontillo> _stink_: I think this has been happening since Jaunty; were you on Jaunty before? see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/301755
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301755 in pulseaudio "Crackling noise after update to pulseaudio" [High,Fix released]
<_stink_> mpontillo: naw, this is an install from a daily from about 3 weeks ago...  mine's a vm
<_stink_> but my pal's is on real hardware
<mpontillo> _stink_: did you try the workaround mentioned in the bug? that is, change the line in /etc/pulse/default.pa that reads "load-module module-udev-detect" to read "load-module module-udev-detect tsched=0" and reboot?
<_stink_> mpontillo: i will next time i fire up the vm :) thanks for the pointer
<mpontillo> let us know if it solves the problem.
<_stink_> will do
<bisby> so the 10.04 live CD wont show anything on my screen (on a radeon 5870) when i boot. my 9.10 upgrade did the same thing. i went to recovery shell and removed fglrx and everything related to it... but still doesnt work. I got nothing sides a shell, how do i get the open source driver to load properly?
<BUGa_vacations> "Practically all of Canonical's previous and ongoing efforts to  monetize the distro have been met with a certain degree of concern by  some users and contributors. The volunteers who have helped to make  Ubuntu a success are wary of being exploited and are slow to accept  Canonical's monetization strategies.  "
<BUGa_vacations> ohhhh how I review myself in this words
<virtuald> bisby: if you properly uninstalled fglrx then the open source driver should load automatically.. can't say if it actually works right now
<bisby> virtuald: k. thanks. ive heard that fglrx doesnt work at all (though ive heard reports of people using it) and that the open source driver "should work just fine"
<bisby> if its not in beta2 it SHOULD be fixed by RC right?
<kklimonda> BUGa_vacations: oh?
<ZykoticK9> bisby, I'm not personally up-to-date with ATI but you might want to have a look at bug #494699
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494699 in fglrx-installer "Does not support current Lucid kernel (2.6.32) or xserver (1.7)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494699
<bisby> yeah. ive had troubles with the fglrx installer which is why i completely removed it
<bisby> zykotick9: the workaround says to use the open-source ati driver, but that wont load for me either
<ZykoticK9> bisby, sorry I'm no help at all - I'm a nvidia-guy myself, but that bug i sent is the Lucid/ATI driver issue - so thought you should be aware of it's contents.  best of luck man.
<MTughan> bisby: What GPU?
<bisby> zykotick9: yeah. thanks for sure. im mostly nvidia guy too, just couldnt wait for fermi about 6 months ago lol. Maybe i should just find my old card for the mean time
<bisby> MTughan: radeon 5870
<MTughan> Yeah, the radeon driver only supports up to the 4970.
<MTughan> And the 4890.
<bisby> so for now theres not any option for the 5870?
<MTughan> Not open source yet, no.
<bisby> well that makes more sense. the official one is broke, and the open source one is not up to date.
<MTughan> It's being worked on, and you might get some preliminary support from a source build of radeon, but it's not ready for primetime yet.
<bisby> Cool. thanks a ton
<pepee> mpontillo, are you there?
<MTughan> bisby: Seems the radeon driver guys have a channel here too. You can ask them on progress on drivers for Cypress. #radeon
<bisby> MTughan: youre just making my evening. Thanks ^_^
<mpontillo> pepee: hey, I'm here. fyi, the bug we were looking at last night was filed already; I added a comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gupnp-tools/+bug/390011
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390011 in gupnp-tools "[gupnp-tools] doesn't start without gnome-icon-theme installed, hidden/implicit dependency" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pepee> mpontillo, ok
<pepee> mpontillo, I have news on that: after purging gnome-control-center, I got the same errors, so I reinstalled the lib* packages associated to gnome-control-center and now it runs fine
<Lars_G> !artbatista Kim Harrison - [Hollows 8] - Black Magic Sanction.epub
<Lars_G> Oh shit
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<randomusr_> Could I safely delete kernels that are not being used by my system? and edit grub.conf to not display them?
<Lars_G> I mean, sorry, wrong channel
<MTughan> randomusr_: Yes to the first, although if Ubuntu works like Fedora, removing the kernels using the package manager automatically removes them from GRUB too. I haven't used Ubuntu enough to say whether that's true here as well.
<MTughan> GRUB 2 may automatically remove the kernels itself.
<randomusr_> nice
<mpontillo> pepee: thanks; can you update the bug I linked with that information?
<randomusr_> the original kernel that shipped with 10.04 will not load my graphics driver any longer so I figure time to dump it
<pepee> ok, but I'll do some tests
<pepee> I'm having some stability issues
<randomusr_> MTughan, also what's the normal time between disk/filesystem checks?
<MTughan> randomusr_: Sorry, no idea.
<randomusr_> it's all good
<zekoZeko> randomusr_: dpkg -S /boot/vmlinuz-x.x.x gives you the package name of the kernel, then you remove it with dpkg --purge packagename. everything else is automatic.
<pepee> (not related to gupnp...)
<BUGa_vacations> guud night guys
<randomusr_> zekoZeko: I'll prolly just use synaptic to remove
<zekoZeko> randomusr_: whatever suits you :) i prefer command line for this stuff.
<nullbeat> how do i run update-initramfs -u from live cd?
<randomusr_> i see that
<mpontillo> randomusr_: sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 | grep interval
<mpontillo> randomusr_: mine is 6 months on a default Lucid/ext4 install
<randomusr_> mpontillo, mine did this about a week after being installed
<nullbeat> how do i run update-initramfs -u from live cd?
<randomusr_> mpontillo, on my fedora box it's 0.... to funny
<mpontillo> randomusr_, yeah, 0 means no checking ;)
<randomusr_> I know, but that's sad
<randomusr_> kinda like, screw you filesystem, who cares if you brake
<randomusr_> break rather
<holmser> so I'm messing with gwibber, but it won't let me log into my chat accounts
<ZykoticK9> holmser, log in, or add new accounts?  If it's the later, check bug #552410
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552410 in gwibber "Cannot add new accounts in gwibber" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552410
<holmser> I have all of my accounts set up, but none of my chats will log in
<holmser> nevermind
<bsmith093> is there a way to be notified the INSTANT the repos update
<bsmith093> or just apt get update
<mpuser> Does anyone know if 10.04's VALGRIND works on 64-bit binaries? (NOTE: this is not the same as VALGRIND itself being 64-bit)
<DasEi> nullbeat:
<nullbeat> DasEi:
<DasEi> nullbeat: lets start the whole over : exit
<nullbeat> i tried to change the theme of plymouth, but it didn't work out too well
<DasEi> mount, where's hd mounted ?
<DasEi> /dev/sd ??
<nullbeat> /media/212313eqae......
<DasEi> unmount it, sudo umount /dev/whatever
<DasEi> sudo mount /dev/sd?? /mnt
<nullbeat> ok, hold on...
<DasEi> sudo mount -o bind /dev  /mnt/dev
<DasEi> sudo mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc
<nullbeat> i did this: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<nullbeat>   sudo update-initramfs -u
<DasEi> sudo mount -o bind /sys  /mnt/sys
<DasEi> sudo chroot /mnt
<nullbeat> then this: Append video=vesafb to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<nullbeat> then this: echo FRAMEBUFFER=y | sudo tee /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash
<nullbeat> how do i un chroot? i can't unmount
<DasEi> see above, line by line,  exit
<nullbeat> ok, got it all done
<DasEi> cd /boot
<DasEi> ls
<DasEi> images there ?
<hassanakevazir> whats the package that includes the ubuntu menu ( Application System Places (
<nullbeat> yes, there's 16, 18, and 19
<DasEi> nullbeat: sudo update-initramfs -u
<DasEi> hassanakevazir: gdm
<nullbeat> ok, it generated it
<hassanakevazir> There is annoying problem in Lucid where when a menu is too long and you have to scroll to the bottom, it snaps back to the top before you can select anything
<DasEi> nullbeat: thatwas you initial question
<nullbeat> yes, it was booting into a black screen because i turned framebuffer mode off
<DasEi> nullbeat: why do you use framebuffer ?
<DasEi> nullbeat: which g-card ?
<nullbeat> i was trying to increase the resolution of the plymouth boot screen while running proprietary drivers
<nullbeat> nvidia 8600 GT
<antistrange> Asus K50 laptop.. can't figure out how to disable tap on trackpad.
<ZykoticK9> nullbeat, proprietary nvidia only recently got graphical plymouth - we all had text plymouth for most of lucid development, but i think the nvidia one is currently locked at a low resolution
<nullbeat> i tried to do what was in the /usr/share/doc/plymouth/README.debian file
<DasEi> nullbeat: why do you need it ? the propitary works fine for that card, framebuffer is - I think _ a bad idea on that
<nullbeat> DasEi: i can see how bad of an idea it is
 * DasEi reading
<antistrange> also touchfreeze doesn't seem to function
<hassanakevazir> DasEi, nope not gdm , thats the login manage, nothing to do with the menus
<antistrange> i'm assuming this is related to the HAL removal
<DasEi> hassanakevazir: that is what gave my headless minimal installs the menu, whole package is ubuntu-desktop
<DasEi> nullbeat: I don't think it's needed
<ZykoticK9> antistrange, is hal really not running on your system?  It's certainly running on mine "ps aux | grep hal"
<nullbeat> DasEi: so did i undo everything that i just did?
<antistrange> only gives me the grep line
<antistrange> so yes, i believe there is no hal
<antistrange> i believe i need to create a new udev rules file to disable tap but i have no idea how
<ZykoticK9> antistrange, i may have installed it to get vbox usb working
<antistrange> ZykoticK9, probably.. it's supposed to be removed completely by default
<DasEi> nullbeat: I don't know what the update.plymouth command did, for grub : gksudo /etc/default/grub    and check it
<hassanakevazir> ah, found it. It was gnome-main-menu (pretty obvious )   :/
<nullbeat> DasEi: ok, I'm going to try to reboot, and see if it works. brb
<DasEi> k
<MikeLu> Where did sun java go in 10.04?
<DasEi> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<MikeLu> sun-java isn't in the multiverse repos
<MikeLu> I guess it's not available in the repos anymore..
<MikeLu> I wish there was just one version of java that could work perfect that everyone else could use :(
<DanaG> argh, ubuntuone sync client is using 100% CPU.
<DasEi> !info sun-java6-jdk
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-jdk does not exist in lucid
<ZykoticK9> sun-java6-jdk (and jre and plugin) are in the partner repository
<Balrog_> hi, the current Folding@Home client doesn't seem to work with the version of libc in Ubuntu 10.04
<Balrog_> fah6: relocation error: /lib/libnss_files.so.2: symbol __rawmemchr, version GLIBC_2.2.5 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<EruditeHermit> hey, does anyone know how to work around this bug when upgrading to lucid? http://pastebin.com/JP4ANNCm
<randomusr> how can I display the user list on the right side of xchat?
<Balrog_> ahha, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/505265
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505265 in eglibc "GLIBC update breaks Folding@Home" [Undecided,New]
<NoelJB> randomusr, what's the problem?  It is working fine for me.
<NoelJB> randomusr, view->user list
<randomusr> anyone know of a distro that has more of a video game/cartoon look to it?
<IdleOne> randomusr: distrowatch probably knows
<IdleOne> I mean you could check out different distro web sites and see
<randomusr> this is likely true
<randomusr> IdleOne, I'm not asking for me but someone else
<IdleOne> randomusr: same answer still applies :)
<Meroe> Howdy all - anyone have a link or info regarding known boot problems with 10.04 beta?  It installs fine, but won't boot.  I get to the Ubuntu purple background with the 4-5 dots under it and then it just sits there.  I let it go all night.
<Meroe> 9.10 works just fine btw
<nonameNN> Meroe: try bootin with vga=vesa
<randomusr> lame
<nonameNN> Meroe: then upgrade
<Meroe> nonameNN alright I'll give that a whirl.  As it typically works as soona as I asked I found a page detailing my same issue so I'm reading throught that now.
<Meroe> nonameNN going to reboot now wish me luck :)
<randomusr> so long long and good luck
<MTughan> Word to the wise: Don't put too many G's on a hard drive by hitting it hard, even accidentally. I have an unknown number of new bad sectors on my hard drive now, and have to reinstall ~30 packages to get them off bad sectors.
<hassanakevazir> can someone reproduce this minor annoyance: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-menus/+bug/556999
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556999 in gnome-menus "[Lucid] Gnome main menu out of screen items (in long menus) inaccessible because of a scrolling glitch" [Undecided,New]
<antistrange> how can i disable trackpad tap?
<holstein> antistrange: system preferenses mouse
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> maybe not
<holstein> that got updated looks like
<antistrange> yup :(
<antistrange> touchfreeze doesn't work either
<holstein> OH
<DanaG> I've found scrolling in menus in firefox to be buggy:
<holstein> i got 2 'mouse'
<holstein> entries
<nullbeat> hello, neither gdm nor xserver will start
<DanaG> if I have a livemark and click to expand it, it acts as if up-scroller is active, even when I'm over down-scroller.
<holstein> in system - preferences
<DanaG> So it'll scroll down... and then go right back up.
<nullbeat> hello, neither gdm nor xserver will start, i regenerated initramfs, and returned grub back to default settings... not sure what else to do
<MTughan> antistrange: I have an option in System->Preferences->Mouse under the Touchpad tab to "Enable mouse clicks with touchpad". Just uncheck that.
<antistrange> i have no touchpad tab
<MTughan> But your laptop has a trackpad?
<antistrange> yes and functions.. two finger scrolling works as well
<holstein> antistrange: i havnt restarted since my last update
<antistrange> it's an asus k50 laptop
<holstein> maybe i got something thats going to go away
<holstein> :/
<MTughan> Huh. Sounds like it's emulating a mouse internally then, and Ubuntu doesn't know how to detect it.
<antistrange> possibly
<antistrange> hmm
<MTughan> The trackpad on my Lenovo T400 is definitely detected.
<nullbeat> hello, neither gdm nor xserver will start, i regenerated initramfs, and returned grub back to default settings... not sure what else to do
<holstein> hey nullbeat
<holstein> did you do that in the revovery console?
<nullbeat> no, i mounted my hdd from live cd, which i'm running now
<nullbeat> then chrooted and binded all the nec. stuff
<nullbeat> then update-initramfs -u
<nishanth> my lucid stopped detecting my volume controller . can someone help me?
<holstein> ??
<nullbeat> basically i screwed up my system by following the instructions in: /usr/share/doc/plymouth/README.Debian
<holstein> nishanth: soundcard?
<nullbeat> and now i'm trying to undo it all, but it's not working
<holstein> or the volume controls are gone?
<nullbeat> first it wouldn't show anything after grub, but it would boot up... then i got it to show the boot screen after i generated a new initramfs
<nishanth> holstein: my volume controller is not detected (manual volume adjuster) the physical device . i can use the mouse and do it on the computer
<nullbeat> and now i'm not really sure how to proceed... i'm sure it's something simple that i'm missing...
<holstein> nishanth: OH, like the shortcut keys on the keyboard?
<nishanth> i mean i can adjust use the mouse to do it
<holstein> or the buttons on the side?
<nishanth> but there is this scroll thing on my keyboard that does it when i move my hand over it
<nishanth> yes
<holstein> nishanth: so, whats the problem? ;)
<holstein> nah, i dont know...
<nishanth> well i move my hand over it and does not change the volume
<holstein> you might want to try booting into the older kernel or something
<holstein> try and narrow down what could be causing it
<holstein> and report
<nishanth> well this started from yesterday after i turned off acpi
<holstein> hmmm
<nishanth> i dont know how i can get it back on
<nishanth> someone gave me a command to type in the terminal and i did it.. but now i dont know how to undo it
<MTughan> Do you remember what command it was?
<holstein> you can use 'history'
<holstein> to see what it was
<nishanth> it was some thing to edit some file
<nishanth> i had to update grub after that
<nishanth> then reebot it
<nishanth> holstein: i used the up arrow in the terminal to see if the command was visible again but i did not find it
<nishanth> is there another way to find it?
<holstein> nishanth: type 'history'
<holstein> and see
<nishanth> no it is not there
<nishanth> it was something like gksu edit.....does not remember
<nishanth> well it was to set acpi=off
<nishanth> where do you do it?
<holstein> !grub2
<ZykoticK9> nishanth, would "gksu gedit /etc/default/grub" seem like the command you ran?
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<nishanth> yes that is it
<nullbeat> i botched my system by following the instructions to get high color/resolution graphics with nvidia drivers in: /usr/share/doc/plymouth/README.Debian, can anyone help me?
<nishanth> my system does not detect my sound increase and decrease device after turning acpi off
<holstein> nishanth: you should read that grub2 link
<holstein> and go in and see what you added there
<nishanth> ZykoticK9 : do you know how to make the sound controller work?
<holstein> if it was /etc/defautlt/grub that you edited
<ZykoticK9> nishanth, no idea man.  Best of luck.
<nishanth> holstein: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=off"
<holstein> i bet thats the one
<holstein> just remember what you do
<MTughan> nishanth: You should just be able to remove "acpi=off" from there.
<holstein> and you can always undo it
<holstein> you should be able to put a '#' in front of that
<nishanth> well the reason i did that is becoz my system used to freeze in between stuff for no reason
<holstein> 'comment it out'
<ZykoticK9> holstein, no - don't put a # infront of it!
<holstein> ZykoticK9: no?
<holstein> did that change too?
<holstein> OH
<ZykoticK9> holstein, nishanth just change it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<holstein> its a changed param
<holstein> gotcha
<nullbeat> i botched my system by following the instructions to get high color/resolution graphics with nvidia drivers in: /usr/share/doc/plymouth/README.Debian, can anyone help me?
 * holstein thought it was a whole new line
<holstein> thats how much ive messed around with grub2 ;)
<nishanth> no it was already there...just added acpi=off
<nishanth> do i have to update grub before i restart?
<holstein> yup
<ZykoticK9> nishanth, sudo update-grub - i think
<nishanth> last time i just did update-grub there was no -i
<ZykoticK9> no that was just a comment "- i think"
<costre> After a system update, the computer reaches graphics mode, displayes the login background, but stops. The mouse and keyboard is responsive, but the harddrive light is on constantly. I can't login on another prompt, only enter username, then nothing. Is it some heavy updating procedure going on in the background, or does it seem something is fubar?
<holstein> sudo update-grub
<nishanth> lol
<nishanth> done let me restart
<nishanth> and see if it works
<nishanth> it worked
<ZykoticK9> costre, assuming the update was a kernel change -- hold shift as computer boots, and select an older kernel and see if it still occurs
<costre> will do
<nishanth> but is there a way to get around this by fixing my computer freeze at random times?
<costre> well, there i go ... logged in without problems after a cold reboot, nothing else :)
<MTecknology> I'm getting my first look at the new desktop for 10.04
<MTecknology> one word - wow
<holstein> MTecknology: slick right?
<MTecknology> I'm not sure how well the colors blend together, but everything else is pretty dang neat
<holstein> nishanth: do you have a launchpad account?
<MTughan> I frankly like it better than the brown tones.
<holstein> you could just file a bug for it
<MTecknology> me too
<nishanth> holstein: yes i do
<nishanth> holstein: how can i do that?
<MTecknology> I don't personally use gnome so I don't see this much - I usually stick down aroudn openbox
<holstein> nishanth: if you dont get a message about reporting automatically
<holstein> you can just search around
<holstein> and see if you find one already filed
<edgy> Hi, my laptop has a label saying ATI HD 5730 but lspci shows 5600 series, is this correct?
<holstein> you can usually google it with decent results
<holstein> if not, make a new one
<holstein> edgy: that should be fine
<nishanth> well what do i search? like device not detected when acpi set to off?
<holstein> is it working OK edgy ?
<MTughan> holstein: That card's not supported on anything other than fallback drivers anyway.
<holstein> nishanth: i would search, on computer X, system crashes for X reason
<edgy> holstein: unfortunately it's not working when I install fglrx
<edgy> holstein: should I file a bug or is it a known issue?
<nishanth> holstein; i have no idea why it freezes? so what might X be?
<edgy> holstein: I thought 57300 would be 5700 series not 5600 series!!
<holstein> edgy: not sure..
<MTughan> edgy: Yeah, the Mobility Radeon HD 5650 and the Mobility Radeon HD 5730 have similar specs and the same core, so it's nothing to worry about.
<holstein> ive seen strange jumps like that
<holstein> in numbers
<edgy> thanks a lot MTughan, and holstein, I just want to make sure I was not cheated ;)
<holstein> and all was fine
<MTecknology> I learned one thing from Gentoo after all my use.... I know off the top of my head to setup an awesome chroot
<MTughan> edgy: As for the fglrx drivers, they've had troubles with recent versions of X. ATI's finally getting on it, but the current stable drivers don't support it.
<edgy> MTughan: but the one included in lucid now should work fine, no?
<MTughan> edgy: No. It's not necessarily tested beforehand.
<MTecknology> :'( I think I just lost A LOT of data.... like shared keys, pgp keys, all my pictures, I thought I backed it up but I'm looking at the backup and not seeing it...
<edgy> MTughan: to report a bug there is a command, what is it?
<MTughan> edgy: I don't know a command line tool to do that... I know Ubuntu uses Launchpad for a bug tracker.
<edgy> MTughan: ok I figured it now: ubuntu-bug
<bbordwell> edgy, ubuntu-bug <package name>
<bbordwell> edgy, what it the bug you are reporting?
<Zenker> ola everyone
<Zenker> holstein wats the word man?
<holstein> hey Zenker
<Out_Cold> so is there a bug where a usb iso cannot mount because the computer thinks it's a cd drive?
<Out_Cold> ** during fresh install
<edgy> bbordwell: that my ATI 5730 is not recognized by fglrx
<MTughan> edgy: I don't think it's a problem with fglrx detecting your 5730, just that fglrx can't actually drive Xorg.
<bbordwell> MTughan, fgrlx in lucid now should be working AFAIK
<MTughan> bbordwell: It's using the beta of Catalyst? Because I don't think the stable works yet.
<bbordwell> edgy, yes
<bbordwell> MTughan, yes
<MTughan> Oh, okay.
<MTughan> I'll stick with radeon on my machine though. Compiz works fine with my 3470.
<bbordwell> MTughan, you mean the open source driver?
<MTughan> Yes.\
<MTughan> It's called radeon, is it not?
<bbordwell> MTughan, I am not sure, i have a nvidia card
<MTughan> Ah.
<bbordwell> MTughan, next will be ATI though due to AMD's efforts to help with open source drivers
<MTughan> Well, radeonhd is apparently deprecated now, so that leaves me with radeon.
<MTughan> bbordwell: Really? How long has AMD owned ATI now?
<bbordwell> MTughan, 2006?
<MTughan> Sounds about right. So it took them 3+ years to get on OSS stuff?
<ermc77> Interesting question. I just installed Lucid, and it doesn't want to seem to recognize any wifi networks that windows does. It also shows programs like gnome partition editor installed, but I can't find it. Any suggestions?
<bbordwell> ermc77, I would install gparted for partitioning
<bbordwell> ermc77, Are you not getting any wireless networks or are just some missing?
<ermc77> I can't. wifi won't recognize my wifi network.
<ermc77> I'm only getting 1 or 2 out of the 6 or 7 that my ipod lists.
<bbordwell> ermc77, I have heard some people talking about secured wifi not being detected on some cards, are the ones that show up the unsecured ones?
<MTughan> bbordwell: I have my WPA2 networks showing up fine.
<bbordwell> MTughan, me too, but i have heard people here and there and seen bug reports about it
<MTughan> In fact, Ubuntu's detecting more networks than the MacBook beside it.
<ermc77> nope. the one that won't show that I need is a secured WEP
<bbordwell> ermc77, are you just upgrading or is this your first time using ubuntu?
<AutoBot> is it safe to upgrade gnome yet?
<bbordwell> AutoBot, yes
<AutoBot> bbordwell: cool thanks
<AutoBot> I have been waiting paitiently :)
<bbordwell> AutoBot, you are talking about the channel topic posted a while back about not upgrading because gnome packages were in flux correct?
<AutoBot> yea
<ermc77> Just a new install of Lucid. I've used 9.04 and 9.10 for awhile.
<AutoBot> bbordwell: yea @ you
<AutoBot> bbordwell: I had started and left myself with a half-assed update
<ermc77> can I use terminal to fix my problem? Right now I only have net access via win7.
<AutoBot> ermc77: I missed the front end of your conversation. what do you need to do from the cli?
<MTughan> AutoBot: He's missing some wireless networks from NM that are detected from Win7.
<bbordwell> ermc77, have you looked to see if the 1 or 2 networks that do show up are unsecured? this would narrow down the problem
<AutoBot> MTughan: you mean the SSID aren't showing?
<MTughan> AutoBot: Presumably.
<AutoBot> force them
<ermc77> The one that I did see was a secured wpa.
<bbordwell> ermc77, hmm odd
<MTughan> ermc77: You can try adding in the network manually and see if Ubuntu connects. You can get to there by right-clicking on the network manager icon and clicking Edit Connections.
<MTughan> Go to the Wireless tab and add a new network.
<bbordwell> +1 good idea ^^^
<AutoBot> use the connect to a hidden network if you know the SSID
<ermc77> I tried connecting to a hidden network and doing it that way.
<ermc77> What's an ssid?
<AutoBot> ermc77: no dice huh
<bbordwell> ermc77, the name of the network
<ermc77> ah, ok
<bbordwell> AutoBot, do you have a launchpad id?
<AutoBot> ermc77: what application are you using
<AutoBot> bbordwell: I'm in Windows currenly
<bbordwell> AutoBot, So is that a no?
<AutoBot> bbordwell: I am not sure what launchpad is, so I guess no lol
<AutoBot> bbordwell: is it ubuntu related?
<bbordwell> AutoBot, very
<bbordwell> AutoBot, all development/bugs are cordinated through it
<AutoBot> bbordwell: I'm on old gentoo user, not up on ubuntu yet
<ermc77> application? for what?
<AutoBot> old debian user also
<AutoBot> ermc77: to connect to wifi networks
<ermc77> oh yeah. Launchpad.
<bbordwell> MTughan, do you have a launchpad id?
<ermc77>  I know nothing about gentoo
<MTughan> bbordwell: No.
<AutoBot> bbordwell: I probably do have an account, if it's dev/bug related
<ermc77> so what's the ssid? is it the name of the desired network?
<AutoBot> ermc77: yes
<AutoBot> ermc77: plain text
<ermc77> ah, okay. well. there's a space in between two words, so do I need to do any special characters for that?
<AutoBot> ermc77: like the name your router/AP broadcasts out
<bbordwell> AutoBot, no i was just going to look through any of your related bugs and see if i could help triage them but if you do not know what it is then you prob dont have any bugs related to you
<ermc77> right, okay.
<AutoBot> ermc77: thats your problem probably
<ermc77> ?
<AutoBot> bbordwell: no bugs here, I can usually iron them out...or stomp on them if need be ;)
<AutoBot> ermc77: I'm not sure you can connect to an SSID with whitespaces
<AutoBot> try some_name
<ermc77> so then can I use an _ instead?
<AutoBot> underscore
<AutoBot> ermc77: yes
<ermc77> okay, then I'll try that instead. Thank you all.
<ermc77> :)
<bbordwell> MTughan, Do you have any easily reproducible bugs that are bothering you?
<MTughan> bbordwell: Not right now.
<MTughan> Only things are hardware related.
<bbordwell> MTughan, lucky....
<MTughan> Eg, 26 bad sectors on my HDD.
<bbordwell> MTughan, 0 on all three of my drives :) how old is that drive?
<MTughan> bbordwell: Not that old actually, but I have a bit of a temper. :P
<MTughan> I think it's coming up on around 1.5 years.
<bbordwell> MTughan, ahh well thats what warranty is for if you get too many more
<MTughan> bbordwell: I'm skipping mechanical's. Getting an SSD for this thing.
 * bbordwell loves the 5 year warranty on my hdd
<MTughan> Should make it quite a bit faster too.
<MTughan> Actually, it was just 7 bad sectors before from when I dropped it on a concrete floor. The other 19 were added today when I was having wireless problems.
<ddecator> anything interesting going on in here?
<bbordwell> ddecator, nope
<bbordwell> ddecator, are you in ubuntu-bugs as well?
<ddecator> bbordwell: yes
<ermc77> Interestingly enough, my network applet informs me that the wifi and etho are both disconnected.
<ermc77> Blah, I'm so tired. I shouldn't even be messing with this now.
<ermc77> And I've got a Realtek wifi card.
<nishanth> any one know how to install GDL on lucid?
<nishanth> any one know how to install GDL on lucid?
<om26er> nishanth, there is a package python-gdl that might be what your are looking for
<nishanth> do you know if it is compatible with GDL stuff?
<nishanth> om26er : i tried python-gdl and it gives me this msg
<nishanth> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<nishanth> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<om26er> nishanth, this means any other app is using root privelges
<nishanth> oh ok
<nishanth> i think i know
<nishanth> om26er: why cant i download the actual gnudatalanguage?
<nishanth> it gives me this msg when i do that
<om26er> nishanth, dont know
<nishanth> http://pastebin.com/BL6rMSc4
<nishanth> it is a different msg
<om26er> nishanth, I get the same error
<Y0Z> omg another ubunto chanhel
<nishanth> om26er : is there a way to fix
<Y0Z> no
<Y0Z> sorry
<Y0Z> win xp rules
<Y0Z> btw
<bazhang> Y0Z, please stop that
<Y0Z> haha
<Y0Z> you should try msdos
<bazhang> !ot > Y0Z
<ubottu> Y0Z, please see my private message
<Y0Z> sudo mudo fudo
<Y0Z> try that
<nishanth> anyone know how to get a .iso file running without first writting it to a disk?
<om26er> nishanth, explain
<Y0Z> yeah
<nishanth> well say i downloaded a .iso file i want to open it what do i do?
<om26er> nishanth, double click
<om26er> nishanth, right click and mount
<Y0Z> good advice
<nishanth> ok i right click ....and then choose open with archive mounter but it does not work
<bazhang> nishanth, iso of what
<Y0Z> meh, try windows 98
<nishanth> bazhang; well it is a game
<Y0Z> cya
<nishanth> any clues ?
<nishanth> anyone know to fix archive mounter?
<om26er> nishanth, you can try to mount that ISO from terminal if archive mounter is not working
<czr_> any hints on how to get lucid working on a poulsbo ("intel" GMA-500/PowerVR mess)
<nishanth> om26er ; how?
<nishanth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/557050
<Amaranth> czr_: Yeah, use the vesa driver
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/557050)
<nishanth> any one know a fix?
<czr_> Amaranth, funny :-).
<czr_> it's so slow it's painful.
<om26er> nishanth, sudo mount filename /mnt --loop
<om26er> I think
<czr_> and yes, I know that the whole mess is non-trivial and .. but just wondering whether there is any way of getting at least decent 2D.
<nishanth> om26er ; http://pastebin.com/Y3hDju9v
<nishanth> wat is even stranger is that it works fine with some other .iso file
<nishanth> when i try to open this file it gives me a error report
<nishanth> actually it tells me to report a bug
<EdgEy> nishanth, read the first line
<om26er> nishanth, sudo mount -o loop isoname
<EdgEy> you probably want to use "sudo mount -o loop war3.iso /mnt/whatever"
<EdgEy> yes
<nishanth> so i need to type " sudo mount -o loop war3.iso " is that it?
<nishanth> is it the right syntax?
<EdgEy> nishanth, need a folder at the end
<EdgEy> to mount it to
<frewsxcv> what's the difference between rsa and gpg?
<nishanth> nishanth@nishanth-laptop:~/Desktop$ "sudo mount -o loop war3.iso /mnt/Desktop
<om26er> nishanth, is there a Directory /mnt/Desktop?
<nishanth> no
<om26er> nishanth, create it
<om26er> nishanth, sudo mkdir /mnt/Desktop
<nishanth> ok that worked but now how do i get to this directory
<om26er> nishanth, open file managerr> Filesystem>mnt>Desktop
<mpontillo> om26er, nishanth: isn't this unlikely to work? wouldn't you have to do "sudo mount -o loop,user=<your-username> <image-file> <directory>"? that way you can access the contents as your normal user.
<nishanth> it worked
<om26er> nishanth, If you had mounted this in /media/directory I think it would also appear in the sidebar of nautilus (if its not already there not sure)
<mpontillo> nishanth: ah, I was probably thinking of when you'd want to mount a loop device read/write.
<nishanth> does any one know how to run a program that keeps giving the msg the cd-rom not detected...i actually dont have a cd-rom for this instead i installed it using iso image
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> someone there
<om26er> hellyeah, I am
<hellyeah> okey i have a problem with compiz in ubuntu lucid
<hellyeah> actually two problems
<hellyeah> first problem is i cannot enable all plugins in compiz
<hellyeah> i install all compiz package from ubuntu repo
<hellyeah> you have an idea about this problem
<ddecator> i'm at a loss
<bazhang> johndee, you mean unetbootin? usb-creator?
<johndee> bazhang: i hd-media installer. boot.img.gz for example
<johndee> s/i/i mean/
<bazhang> johndee, you are trying to install lucid via usb flash key, correct?
<johndee> bazhang: yep
<bazhang> johndee, never heard of hd-media installer; is that a windows application? unetbootin can be used on windows systems btw
<bazhang> unetbootin.sourceforge.net should have it
<johndee> bazhang: that's a bootable image for flash drives
<johndee> bazhang: you copy it to a drive along with iso image. and installer is supposed to use that image
<bazhang> johndee, windows application? I'd try with unetbootin tbh
<johndee> bazhang: not an application. image file. like iso :) thanks for the tip but i'd rather find out how to fix this thing
<johndee> the thing is that Release file on the cd points to some files that are not on the cd, which doesn't allow installation to continue
<papegaaij> hi all
<johndee> yet, i've just installed it in a VM from iso just fine :\
<papegaaij> can someone tell me how to customize my synaptics touchpad with 10.4?
<papegaaij> i made a udev rules file, which worked for a few days, but not anymore
<papegaaij> i do see the settings like 'ENV{x11_options.MaxTapTime}="0"' in /var/log/udev
<papegaaij> but they don't seem to effect the xorg input driver anymore
<Berzerker> anyone experience a bug where the system freezes after logging in?
<papegaaij>  /lib/udev/rules.d/66-xorg-synaptics.rules used to set some x11_options, but now it only sets ID_INPUT.tags
<johndee> don't mean to be annoying but still
<johndee> i'm trying to install lucid beta 1 from usb flash using hd-media boot image. when the installer finds the iso (from the second try) it says it can
<johndee> 't copy some files from the cd. even though md5sum of the image matches
<johndee> am i the only one who tried it? :)
<DasEi> johndee: I dont' that app hd-media boot image, startup creator ? use unetbootin
<DasEi> know*
<johndee> DasEi: it's not an app
<johndee> just a sec
<johndee> :)
<johndee> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<johndee> DasEi: same thing as netboot but for network-less installations
<DasEi> johndee: that was for 9.04, and it's quite complicated, use unetbootin, I can  tell it work  with this beta
<DasEi> johndee: what's the os you're on now ?
<papegaaij> ah, it seems the configuration has moved once again, back to the xorg.conf :/
<DasEi> papegaaij: y and n, by default it's empty since karmic, but still can be used
<johndee> DasEi: the steps are the same for lucid. so are the installer files. i guess it's not very popular scenario among ubuntu people
<johndee> DasEi: thanks for unetbootin tip but i'm not going to use a program for a simple two commands task
<DasEi> johndee: there are lots ways to achieve a usb install, but proven simple ones are often favourite, yes
<johndee> DasEi: os'es are slackware and winxp i have at hand now
<johndee> DasEi: well, this time i'll get by with cd-rw i guess
<DasEi> johndee: use unetbootin for win,  format the stick with fat before, when it says finished, let it sit for 2~min and cleanly unmount tthe stick then
<johndee> DasEi: ty
<Kow> question with regard to iso testing: debian-installer = installing in text mode from boot menu?
<DasEi> johndee: do I start an argue .. huh, cd is saved, usb is faster
<johndee> rewritable won't get hurt much :)
<DasEi> Kow : desktop cd ?
<Kow> alternate
<Kow> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/AlternateWhole
<DasEi> Kow : .. is always textbased, yes way to install with that
<Kow> is ubiquity not just a frontend to debian-installer, or a replacement?
<Badasskow> i thought i had one of these names registered... might have been dropped though
<DasEi> Kow: ubiquity is the graphical pendant to textinstaller
<DasEi> .. as found on the desktop-cd
<DasEi> LordKow: do a whois, and you see, dropped happens only in a loong time of off-net, see #freenode for more
<johe|work> hi all, i have a problem with do-release-upgrade -d, it tells  RROR IOError/SystemError in cache.update(): 'W:Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 141.30.13.10 80]
<LordKow> johe|work: it appears that the de.archive.ubuntu.com lucid repos do not have the binary-amd64 available at the moment... Either change the ubuntu mirror you use or wait a few hours and then the problem should resolve itself.
<LordKow> johe|work: in fact... i refreshed and now the link is good.
<LordKow> try it again :)
<johe|work> LordKow, thx
<johe|work> now it fails on 2010-04-07 10:02:57,760 WARNING updateStatus: dlFailed on 'http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2'
<johe|work> LordKow, now it fails on 2010-04-07 10:02:57,760 WARNING updateStatus: dlFailed on 'http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2'
<LordKow> seems to me that you need to wait a bit longer
<johe|work> :-)
<storola> Are there some known problems with python / cython in Lucid?
<storola> I can't run our python / cython scripts anymore after upgrading. I get different kind of problems like, *** glibc detected *** python: double free or corruption (out): 0xb16b0008 ***
<hceylan> Hello I am trying the packages from ppa:xorg-edgers I upgraded the packages and installed nouveau-back-ports but I get "KMS not enabled" any ideas?
<ricotz> hceylan, you should ask in #ubuntu-x
<hceylan> ricotz: thx....
<brainproxy> anyone had any luck getting xenserver tools running with 10.04 beta1 as a guest os?
<Vaibhav_Mishra> is there any way to run real time kernel on lucid
<cwillu_at_work> bind '"\C-W": "foo"'  inserts "foo" when hitting control-w
<cwillu_at_work> bind '"\C-W": forward-char'  deletes backwards when hitting control-w
<cwillu_at_work> what's the difference?
<cwillu_at_work> oops, wrong channel
<Vaibhav_Mishra> can someone tell me how to get the initial grub menu in ubuntu lucid, my system directly boots to generic kernel , without allowing me to select the which kernel I want ot run
<bbordwell> Vaibhav_Mishra, hold shift during boot i belive
<Vaibhav_Mishra> ok
<Vaibhav_Mishra> that worked thanx
<bbordwell> Vaibhav_Mishra, or do you want it to come up everytime?
<xerophyte> does anybody know how can i get flash workig  with chrome .. i mean i have create plugins folder and put the libflashplayer in the plugin folder and started the chrome /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome --enable-plugins %U its still not working i am running 10.04
<Vaibhav_Mishra> bborwell:no it works fine with me
<arand> xerophyte: I have flashplugin-installer in, and just now installed chrmoium-browser, works fine
<arand> xerophyte: No moving of files even.
<xerophyte> arand hmmm
<linuxrevolution> Keyboard layout error!
<cwillu_at_work> \o/
<linuxrevolution> :p
<xerophyte> arand: its not working i have installed both too
<linuxrevolution> I can't install gnome-shell because of a package!!
<dyllan> Hi all.
<bbordwell> dyllan, hey
<linuxrevolution>  Depends: libgjs0 but it is not going to be installed
<dyllan> Has anyone experienced/ resolved the Network Manager Applet problem?
<kklimonda> linuxrevolution: gnome-shell package is pretty outdated
<dyllan> struggling my ass off here ;)
<linuxrevolution> :(
<bbordwell> linuxrevolution, ya they need to update it to the 2.29 version
<bbordwell> dyllan, what network manager applet problem exactly?
<linuxrevolution> bbordwell: yep that's 2.28
<bbordwell> linuxrevolution, you have a launchpad id?
<linuxrevolution> bbya
<linuxrevolution> bbordwell: ya
<dyllan> bbordwell: Well my Network Manager Applet appears on my panel but the wireless icon has a red exclamation mark on it. When hovering over it, "Network Manager not running..." appears, however I can confirm it is running.
<bbordwell> linuxrevolution, what is it?
<linuxrevolution> bbordwell: https://launchpad.net/~ashkan-shahrokhinejad
<bbordwell> dyllan, is your wireless internet working?
<kklimonda> dyllan: kill nm-applet and run it from terminal
<dyllan> bbordwell: If i plug in a wired connection and give it static ip via /etc/networking/interfaces I get connectivity, but there is still no change on the applet. I tried install wicd and it picks up wireless networks but cant connect, says it is unable to obtain ip.
<dyllan> kklimonda: I did so, no help, killed and ran it again, got some strange errors in the terminal if your interested.
<dyllan> bbordwell: most certainly.
<kklimonda> dyllan: the strange errors are probably important
<kklimonda> heh, most likely*
<dyllan> kklimonda: sure.
<bbordwell> dyllan, is this a fresh install or an upgrade?
<dyllan> bbordwell: it's an upgrade.
<bbordwell> dyllan, You should see if it works on a livecd/flash drive
<dyllan> kklimonda: killed nm-applet from shell and started it again as root with the following information: "old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0" (Differs from previous error that i recall.)
<kklimonda> dyllan: not as root
<linuxrevolution> guys do you really believe in Change is coming??
<kklimonda> dyllan: nm-applet is run as your user
<dyllan> bbordwell: good idea
<dyllan> kklimonda: of course.
<bbordwell> dyllan, I always do fresh installs, seems to be less buggy
<dyllan> kklimonda: Ok ran from user, same output as above with additional info pertaining to my gsm connection "WARNING **: Tried to set depricated property gsm/band"
<bbordwell> linuxrevolution, what are you talking about?
<linuxrevolution> bbordwell: about ubuntu 10.04
<dyllan> kklimonda: However still no icon for the applet on my panel.
<dyllan> I have uninstalled/ resinstalled it numerous times just fyi.
<bbordwell> linuxrevolution, oh the ubuntu website...
<linuxrevolution> bbordwell: ya
<kklimonda> linuxrevolution: no, it's too early for the change
<conb123> Does beta 2 release tomorrow?
<kklimonda> conb123: yes
<linuxrevolution> kklimonda: agree
<conb123> kklimonda:thanks
<bbordwell> linuxrevolution, most likely talking about the new theme/logos and such
<dyllan> bbordwell: Just a mission to do a fresh install, save docs/ files/ profiles etc.. . everything else is working OK, just the network manager applet, and i have googled my ass off to no avail :(
<linuxrevolution> bbordwell: you know? i'm a really ubuntu lover but I think ubuntu must look at Fedora a bit
<kklimonda> linuxrevolution: why?
<linuxrevolution> kklimonda: I see some important change in Fedora that isn't in ubuntu
<linuxrevolution> kklimonda: for example package downloading
<bbordwell> linuxrevolution, fedora is always running the latest packages
<linuxrevolution> bbordwell: ya
<kklimonda> linuxrevolution: what do you mean ?
<bbordwell> linuxrevolution, not know for being the most stable though...
<linuxrevolution> kklimonda: in ubuntu when there is an update you have to download whole of the packages again butin fedora
<linuxrevolution> kklimonda: you just download updated parts
<conb123> linuxrevolution: Yes by having the very latest packages you sacrifice support for proprietary drivers etc
<linuxrevolution> bbordwell: ya that's not a good reason too be stable
<kklimonda> linuxrevolution: it's a minor difference at best
<linuxrevolution> kklimonda: I think ubuntu can do something like this so easily
<kklimonda> linuxrevolution: not easily
<linuxrevolution> kklimonda: but it can do
<kklimonda> linuxrevolution: sure - you interested in helping us out?
<conb123> lol
<linuxrevolution> kklimonda: anybody must be interested in it
<linuxrevolution> kklimonda: for example zsync make this for ISO
<kklimonda> linuxrevolution: a lot of people are interested in it but when it comes to actually doing some work they all just disappear
<linuxrevolution> kklimonda: me not
<linuxrevolution> kklimonda: even reporting a bug is a help
<bbordwell> linuxrevolution, A well reported bug :)
<linuxrevolution> bbordwell: of course you are right
<conb123> What is that package from the multiverse called? The one that contains loads of packages to support restricted formats.
<conb123> I always forget
<kklimonda> conb123: ubuntu-restricted-extras or something like that?
<conb123> That's the one thank you very much
<arand> apt-sync was on the whiteboard for a while, kinda dissapeared since.
<bbordwell> linuxrevolution, I once came across a bug report and its entire contents was "gdm is broke"
<linuxrevolution> bbordwell: hehehe just it?
<bbordwell> linuxrevolution, yep marked it as incomplete asked for more info but the person never responded
<linuxrevolution> bbordwell: unfortunately!
<linuxrevolution> bbordwell: after releasing BETA 2 you suggest a fresh install or... ?
<bbordwell> linuxrevolution, you are not running lucid now?
<linuxrevolution> bbordwell: i do
<linuxrevolution> bbordwell: beta 1
<bbordwell> linuxrevolution, no do not do a fresh install
<linuxrevolution> bbordwell: ok
<mungojerry> anyone having trouble adding the nvidia restricted drivers from the ubuntu hardware drivers menu? keeps crashing on me
<mungojerry> running lucid beta 1
<bbordwell> linuxrevolution, is quadrapassel working for you?
<AbortD> is there a list of bugs that will be fixed in beta 2 by any chance?
<linuxrevolution> bbordwell: yes
<bbordwell> AbortD, would that be useful to you?
<AbortD> yeah
<bbordwell> linuxrevolution, hmm it won't even open for me
<kklimonda> AbortD: not really - you can get a list of bugs milestoned for beta-2 though
<kklimonda> AbortD: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-10.04-beta-2
<bbordwell> AbortD, haha I just cant think of how it would be
<linuxrevolution> bbordwell: but I can play it well , what's the error when run in terminal ?
<kklimonda> AbortD: this is a list of bugs important enough to commit canonical resources to fix before beta-2 release
<bbordwell> linuxrevolution, failed to create drawable
<bbordwell> Failed to initialise clutter: Unable to select the newly created GLX context
<yofel> mungojerry: have you installed all updates? And does it crash or tell you that it failed?
<mungojerry> crashes & fails with a crash report - just wondering if it was a known issue, or i will report it
<AbortD> bbordwell, well i would like to sift through it so i can see if bugs will be fixed that i have experienced
<AbortD> thanks kklimonda
<yofel> mungojerry: if you have installed all updates, report it
<mungojerry> yofel, ok
<bbordwell> AbortD, oh are you not running lucid now?
<AbortD> i am beta 1
<bbordwell> AbortD, you do not update your system?
<AbortD> i did yesterday
<bbordwell> AbortD, then you are running beta2
<AbortD> or the day before
<kklimonda> AbortD: well, to check that you have to actually report bugs
<AbortD> beta2 is out?
<AbortD> i do
<kklimonda> AbortD: or check whole launchpad if they were already reported
<AbortD> well i have tried
<bbordwell> AbortD, no, but it is in package freeze now so if you system is up to date you are running beta2
<The_Toxic_Mite> Hello everyone
<bbordwell> The_Toxic_Mite, helo
<dyllan> exit
<pshr> Now So I have nvidia and I managed after buring my hands lot many times.. Should I consider Upgrading / Marking All upgrades or does any one have any suggestions on what to do ?
<chandru_in> I have a compaq laptop but I'm unable to use its external speakers for audio
<chandru_in> I tried the adding options snd-hda-intel model=mobile to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf but didn't help
<chandru_in> What else do I need to do to fix it?
<boxocide> hey guys, have any of you had the same problem as me with Google Chrome on Ubuntu Lucid Lynx? The problem is when you install the package, after you shutdown or restart its no longer installed?
<eoke> #join #arduino
<arand> boxocide: I can't reproduce that... seems like something very weird going on..
<boxocide> yes
<boxocide> google chrome 64 bit ubuntu lucid lynx
<boxocide> installed it with the .deb package manager and under my "Internet" there is no google chrome icon
<boxocide> i searched my synaptic package manager and it says it is installed but there is no shortcut icon
<arvind_khadri> restart X and see
<boxocide> what do you mean? i logged off, logged back in, and i even shutdown/restart my system
<bazhang> !find seamonkey2
<ubottu> Package/file seamonkey2 does not exist in lucid
<arvind_khadri> press Alt+f2 and see if you can run it
<boxocide> what is the command to run chrome in it?
<IdleOne> opt/google/chrome/google-chrome %U
<liam> i need assistance to file a bug
<liam> well 3
<kklimonda> !reporting
<kklimonda> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<kklimonda> liam: ^
<Pici> liam: if you need any more help just ask (or ask in #ubuntu-bugs, they're very helpful)
<liam> Pici, thanks
<kwtm> Hi.  Is Lucid Beta1 or Beta2 available as a torrent?  And if I install it, will it auto-upgrade to the Final Release with the usual apt-get upgrade commands?
<kwtm> I'll be visiting family mid-Apr to mid-May, and would love to show off Ubuntu on my laptop, but I want to do it with Lucid (I have Hardy right now).
<cirwin> I was attempting an upgrade using `update-manager -d`, but it seems that X failed while configuring packages, then froze while trying to restart gdm (probably due to unconfigured packages). Is there any way to resume the update-manager process?
<mvo> cirwin: if the machine is still running, the upgrader is in /tmp, you can run it from there again
<yofel> kwtm: the beta2 images should be available as torrents when they are released tomorrow
<mvo> cirwin: it does support text mode
<mvo> cirwin: could you please file a bug with all the logs attached?
<mvo> cirwin: logs in /var/log/dist-upgrade/* ?
<yofel> kwtm: but you can just get a daily image (http or zsync) today though, there won't change much
<cirwin> mvo it is not still running.
<yofel> kwtm: and you can just update to the final if you have the beta installed, no need to upgrade or reinstall
<mvo> cirwin: the recovery mode also has a "fix package" option
<Vigo> mve: Is that the 'fix' for fglrx or older Radeon cards?
<cirwin> mvo, I could do it with dpkg, I just knew that update-manager does more foo than that. Didn't want to miss out.
<kwtm> yofel: Wonderful.  I'll install it on a separate partition tomorrow.  I'll only have spotty Internet access by the time the RC1 comes out, unfortunately.
<mvo> cirwin: it does do a bit more, like removing obsolete packages and auto-removable ones, but if you are fluent with synpatic/apt/dpkg you can just do that yourself e.g. with the synaptic obsoeletes and auto-removable status in synaptic
<mvo> cirwin: but please send the logs so that the failure can be analyized
<cirwin> mvo, will do. `ubuntu-bug update-manager`?
<mvo> cirwin: that should work
<Vigo> I upgraded, like the site said, Alt-F2, this is not correct, yet, I sent all crash and bug reports to Launchpad, re-installing now.
<Jesper84> Hi. Are any of you using eee-control in Lucid beta1 ?
 * holstein installed eee-applet
<holstein> on an older 900
<Jesper84> Ok. I have an 1005HA, and I really like the eee-control applet, but I'm having trouble getting it to work in Lucid
<mrenouf> have there been any reports of spontaneous poweroff/reboot (kernel related?) if not it's likely hardware related but I *just* upgraded to lucid so, very suspicious ;-)
<bjsnider> !info gstreamer-ffmpeg
<ubottu> Package gstreamer-ffmpeg does not exist in lucid
<bjsnider> !info gstreamer-ffmpeg-0.10
<ubottu> Package gstreamer-ffmpeg-0.10 does not exist in lucid
<bjsnider> !info gstreamer-ffmpeg0.10
<ubottu> Package gstreamer-ffmpeg0.10 does not exist in lucid
<bjsnider> !info gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<ubottu> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg (source: gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg): FFmpeg plugin for GStreamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.10-1 (lucid), package size 119 kB, installed size 340 kB
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mrenouf> Yeah, think I have a nouveau crasher on an install of Lucid from yesterday
<mrenouf> just switched to nvidia and system has been up for 10 minutes now without problems
<muszek> hi... I'm thinking about upgrading to lucid... are there any serious reasons not to do this just yet?
<holstein> muszek: you could always get a live CD
<coz_> muszek,  well I am not sure how the upgrade will go... I clean installed lucid on one system here and there are still issues
<holstein> and run it on your hardware
<muszek> i ran a live-pendrive a week ago or so and everything seemed to be fine
<holstein> you never know at this stage
<holstein> but i had an upgrade go well
<muszek> I'll give it a go.  thanks for your help.
<holstein> i did a fresh install, and an upgrade
<holstein> on an EEEpc
<holstein> i always prefer the fresh install
<holstein> but the upgrade worked fine
<holstein> it took a LONG time
<Korcia> hi, can anybody tell me how come my pc used to boot in 13 seconds in  jaunty and now in lucid takes 39 seconds?
<yofel> Korcia: use bootchart and check where it hangs
<yofel> !bootchart | Korcia
<ubottu> Korcia: bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<Korcia> I used bootchart already
<joaopinto> so you are in a better position to tell instead of asking :P
<Korcia> in jaunty I had 2 DB: postgres and mysql, 2 webserver: apache2 and lighttpd, in ludic is a fresh installation with nothing except the defaults programs
<yofel> so? got a bootchart from it? as we don't know your setup we can only gues what's wrong
<yofel> *guess
<Korcia> in jaunty I used LVM which add overhead
<yofel> Korcia: can you pastebin your latest graph?
<Korcia> where can I publish the bootchart so you can see it?
<yofel> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Korcia> ok, thanks, I am going to paste it
<Korcia> http://imagebin.org/92051
<MTecknology> Do any of you know if you can let a random user sign up for an announcement only group in google apps?
<yofel> Korcia: hm... you could try to disable the plymouth splash screen and see if that helps, and you have a fsck run in there that takes time
<Korcia> even thought in the bootchart the date is April 1, I did it yesterday, I don't know what went wrong with the date
<Korcia> yofel: you mean to delete splash in boot options, right?
<yofel> that *might* help, here's my desktop bootchart with a bit lower specs than your pc as a reference: http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/bootchart/yofel-desktop-lucid-20100407-1.png
<yofel> but I think the fsck in your bootchart should have taken the most time, without it your boot seems to be pretty fast (17 s until X)
<yofel> after that comes gnome startup and it seems like one postgresql process runs
<Korcia> yes, I can see that fsck it takes almost 10 seconds, what dou you think it would be the reason?
<yofel> not sure, we have a bunch of mountall and fsck related issues at the moment it seems, maybe check if you don't have a stale /forcefsck (?) file lying around
<yofel> or maybe the volume doesn't get properly unmounted on shutdown, we had reports about that too which causes fsck to run on every boot
<Korcia> maybe it is something wrong with my hard disks?
<yofel> could be, but if it worked before you installed lucid I doubt that
<tomek_> Witam
<Korcia> I have to tell you that I have 3 partitions, one for /boot in ext2, one for / in ext4 and another for /home in ext4, /home is in a different hard disk
<yofel> hm, I have / and /home seperate too and it works fine
<tomek_> Hello anyone have a problem with NTFS configuration Tool in Lucid ?
<yofel> the only reason my boot seems slow in the chart is mountall waiting for nfs4 for a few seconds
<Korcia> yofel: should I try to change the frequency of disk checking?
<yofel> Korcia: not sure, check if the chart of your next boot shows a fsck again, if not it was a routine check I guess, if you have a fsck run on *every* boot something's wrong
<Korcia> ok, thanks a lot for your time, I am going to disable the splash and reboot, I'll be back in 5 minutes.
<kwtm> !pastebinit
<kwtm> ubottu: !pastbinit
<kwtm> ubottu: !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<kingtiger> Anyone active?
<ihernandez> hello!
<ihernandez> i'm using 10.04beta1
<ihernandez> really liking it, but i would like to know if there is a way to use thunderbird with the Indicator Applet 0.3.6
<ihernandez> to avoid having to deal with evolution
<kingtiger> server is as well... i was going to ask anyone opinions on some 56.k complaint modems for a PBX
<dum> sudo apt-get install package not working from commandline.. i sit behind a http proxy server
<ihernandez> dum, strange
<kingtiger> @Dum: What prompt you using? Bash?
<ihernandez> doing an export http_proxy=http://myproxy:port can help?
<kingtiger> @ihernandez: dont know, without compiling Thunderbird yourself.
<adalal> hey, im trying to install the fglrx, but it says SystemError: InstallArchives () failed
<kingtiger> @adalal: via ubuntu repository or from ATI directy
<yofel> dum: I think in 'man apt.conf' it's explained how to set apt up to use proxy settings
<ihernandez> kingtiger, should be easier
<Korcia> hello again
<adalal> kingtiger: from the ubuntu repository, specifically from System > Adminitration > Hardware Drivers
<Korcia> yofel: here it is my new bootchart: http://imagebin.org/92057
<yofel> that looks better
<Korcia> yes, but you can see that either plymouthd or ureadahead are taking so long
<adalal> kingtiger: ? any suggestions ?
<dum> yofel: it says to keep using export http_proxy=" "
<Korcia> I understand that ureadahead it is recommendable
<dum> yofel: and i have to do that each time i open a new console.. that just doesn't seem the proper way to do things
<kingtiger> not really, other that sudo apt-get clean and then try it again. if it fails for a second time download the driver from ATI's site, then service gdm stop and install the driver from the terminal
<yofel> dum: add the 'export...' line to your ~/.bashrc ? And the manpage says for http: ... If no one of the above settings is specified, http_proxy environment variable will be used
<yofel> dum: just set it up in apt.conf ?
<dum> yofel: huh.. i had set it in /etc/bash.bashrc
<dum> yofel: but it didn't work for me
<dum> yofel: i still have to manually do it in each console
<yofel> Korcia: I'm really not sure how plymouth gets loaded sry, ureadahead is boot profiling and supposed to make it faster, but for me it's just broken
<yofel> dum: really? let me test here
<yofel> dum: maybe it gets unset somewhere after bash.bashrc gets loaded? if I add export foo=bar in bash.bashrc it IS set in every shell I open
<adalal> right.. kingtiger, http://paste.ubuntu.com/410576/
<adalal> if you dont mind
<dum> yofel: did you check by simply doing an apt-get or is there some other way of checking if its set in my console?
<yofel> dum: I can't test proxy settings as I don't have a proxy here, but you can just run 'echo $http_proxy' that should give the contents
<vbundi> any idea what's going on with my boot? http://imagebin.org/92060
<kingtiger> Adalal: pm me
<adalal> ok
<dum> yofel: it seems fine in my console.. not sure whats up..
<yofel> dum: argh
<yofel> dum: I think sudo throws env vars away...
<dum> oops.. i see
<yofel> yes, in sudoers: Defaults        env_reset
<yofel> so either set it in apt.conf or make an alias for sudo http_proxy=... apt-get ...'
<dum> yofel: where is apt.conf located
<dum> ?
<thomc> yo if I install this beta release, will it be easy to upgrade to the final version when it is released?
<adalal> april 30
<Dr_Willis> thomc:  update normally and it will be updated.
<Dr_Willis> in theory. ;)
<yofel> dum: /etc/apt/apt.conf or split in seperate files in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<adalal> dum: /etc/apt/apt.conf .. or somewhere there
<thomc> Dr_Willis: ok, so I won't have to reinstall or anything?
<Dr_Willis> thomc:  i often DO a new clean install to remove all the stuff ive been beta testing.. but it shouldent be required
<Sensiva> thomc just keep your installation updated, eventually you will endup with the final release... seamlessly
<vbundi> any experienced bootchart readers wanna take a whack at this? http://imagebin.org/92060
<thomc> Dr_Willis, Sensiva: ok, thanks, I'll give it a spin.
<Sensiva> good luck
<yofel> dum: it would be best if you just add a new file with your proxy settings... like 99proxy
<Korcia> yofel: I think, I might be wrong, that people that we have installed lucid since alpha1 or alpha2 with all the upgrades that we have done the boot has become heavily fragmented, so unreadahead takes a while to put everything in ram
<Dr_Willis> every so often while testing the betas i will do a total clean install anyway. just to  keep things tidy.
<dum> yofel:  do you know where can i add a start up script in ubuntu.. i would like to run a script each time my PC starts up
<mrenouf> yofel, /etc/init.d/rc.local
<yofel> dum: well, if it's a simple command just add it to /etc/rc.local
<mrenouf> this is #ubuntu+1 ?
<yofel> mrenouf: wrong, that's the script that runs rc.local, not the file itself
<yofel> mrenouf: it is
<Dr_Willis> Yes it is ubuntu +1
<mrenouf> yofel, my bad
<yofel> dum: if you need the script to run at a specific time you should create an init script for it in /etc/init
<yofel> dum: rc.local should be run when everything else is already started
<Korcia> vbundi: one problem in your bootchart is the disk throughput
<dum> yofel:  i want it to run soon after booting just to set network interface parameters.. and run an applicaiton i wrote
<Dr_Willis> appliocation with out a gui = rc.local
<vbundi> Korcia: what would explain the poor disk throughput? it's not a very old laptop, the hard drive is 7200rpm sata
<Korcia> vbundi:  I have no idea, I have also a 7200rpm sata but my disk throughput is 121 MB/s
<vbundi> Korcia: yes but not a laptop right
<Korcia> vbundi: that's right, mine is a desktop
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. would a 7200rpm desktop hd be faster then a laptop hd? ive never really noticed.
<yofel> dum: well, try it with rc.local first
<vbundi> Dr_Willis: not sure, was just mentioning it
<vbundi> Korcia: but if you look at the bootchart itself it looks really.... 'long'
<vbundi> Korcia: err tall..
<Korcia> I agree with Dr_Willis, there should not be any differences
<Dr_Willis> laptop hd is smaller.. but for the same rpm.. Hmm.. not sure if it would be faster.. or slower..
<vbundi> Korcia: wondering if it's because it's using a PAE kernel... it chose it automatically on an update
<Dr_Willis> desktop hd could have more platters.. making reads faster..
<yofel> I think rpms don't matter as much as the place that data is located at on the disk...
<yofel> so you won't notica much of a difference between 2.5" and 3.5" disks I think
<Korcia> so  fragmentation could be one of the reasons
<vbundi> data placement eh.. hmm wondering if the fact that this system is dual boot is the issue
<vbundi> my other laptop seems to boot faster and it's not dual boot
<Dr_Willis> my other laptop is a netbook.. so thats not a good comparison :)
<zekoZeko> anyone knows how pulseaudio starts in Karmic? It doesn't start automatically on my laptop, i have to run pulseaudio --daemon from terminal and then it's OK. It's a pain doing it on every login.
<Dr_Willis> should be part of the gnome-session i would imagine.
<vbundi> netbook != laptop ;P
<yofel> dunno, afaik sectors are mapped by the disk to other places anyway to optimise reading a bit, so it could get slower the more data you have on the disk
<vbundi> I don't think EXT disks really 'fragment' the way that fat/ntfs ones do though
<Korcia> there must be something, I do not know, I have an 8 years old toshiba laptod, a celeron, and boots up in half time that my core Quad desktop
<Dr_Willis> ntfs/vfat fragment if you look at them funny.. or do somthing 'weird'; like.. copy a single file to a totally empty hd...
<Korcia> both with lucid
<yofel> Dr_Willis: haha, true...
<Dr_Willis> copied a 5 gb file to a empty hd once.. checked defrag tools... it was allready fraggmented...
<zekoZeko> err, i meant Lucid, i upgraded from Karmic and now pulseaudio doesn't start. I'll have a look at gnome-session config.
<yofel> well, thanks to extends fragmentation is even lower with ext4 than it was with ext3
<yofel> zekoZeko: I do remember a few others having the same issues, but I don't know how to solve it
<zekoZeko> yofel: it's a minor nuisance really... my experience with these is that filing a bug report is useless... it only gets closed after a year or so for "no activity" :)
<yofel> zekoZeko: heh, the audio team is busy. You could contact crimsun in here later, he's from the audio team, but should be asleep right now
<vbundi> aha... I uninstalled the PAE kernel and switched to generic and I'm booting in 27 seconds
<Korcia> does anybody know what the new "radical" changes would be in 10.10?
<Vigo> Hello, I am back, install went perfect.
<Korcia> vbundi: congratulations
<vbundi> my disk speed is still 50MB/s so that's another story
<Pici> Korcia: Once UDS happens we'll have a better idea of what to expect in 10.10
<vbundi> I think it might be the disk itself...
<Pici> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit is being held from May 10th - 14th in Brussels, Belgium - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS for more information.
<charlie-tca> Korcia: the last radical changes were fiesty 6.10, and I never did get it to run on my system
<arthurlu> hi, i'm having trouble getting a preseed to work with the new installer
<arthurlu> I believe the partition recipe is failling
<Vigo> This is nice, I noticed some BSD things installed, do I need to install SELinux or is it redundant/overkill for a simple desktop?
<arthurlu> it used to work on 9.04, now I get a "Missing filesystem.size." from ubiquity
<arthurlu> is it a bug or am I coding the preseed wrong ?
<arthurlu> if my preseed is wrong can you direct me towards uptodate documentation ?
<scott_ino2> Ughh.... They changed GUFW sheild so that it looks like an italian flag... what's with that?
<vbundi> after installing the proprietary nvidia driver, the plymouth splash screen is really low resolution and low color... anyone else experience this?
<vbundi> nm think I've found a fix online here
<Vigo> vbundi: I had to look that up also.
<ZykoticK9> vbundi, business as usual for proprietary nvidia and plymouth i'm affraid -- we only recently got a graphical plymouth, it's been text-plymouth for most of Luicd development
<vbundi> lol
<vbundi> I would normally prefer text.... but the new splash is really nice looking so I'm on the fence ;)
<scott_ino2> Correction on gufw, it changes colors depending on your configuration so the colors are indicators... heh. nice
<ZykoticK9> vbundi, until a week or so ago - this is all us nvidia proprietary users got to see http://imagebin.org/92066
<Vigo> scott_ino2: That is sweet.
<nobuto> Lucid daily build has no "safe graphics mode" option on boot. Is there any document which explains why it was removed?
<vbundi> ZykoticK9: awesome ;D
<vbundi> doh, I hate it when I go through and change a bunch of settings --- on the wrong computer
<Pici> I hate when that happens.
<scott_ino2> Oh man... OpenOffice3.2 has the oracle logo now.... that really threw me off
<scott_ino2> forgot about that little guy ;)
<Vigo> Is the bottom Panel always scattered.borked when moved to another side?
<scott_ino2> Vigo I can check for you ;)
<scott_ino2> and yes
<scott_ino2> definitely glitched
<Vigo> scott_ino2: Thank you, I used Clearbooks or something to resolve it, but that is not a fix.
<scott_ino2> no it's really not, this is already reported I'm guessing?
<Vigo> On the default install it has always been scattered, since Aplhas
<Vigo> And, yes, it is on Launchpad, I would have to log in and look for it again.
<Vigo> What is this version up to now?
<alvin> Is there a new policy about using UUID for LVM volumes in /etc/fstab in Lucid?
<Vigo> I will run with this now, push it to the limits and see what occurs, having a large time, Thank you.
<nobuto> self reply: I have found why safe graphics mode removed here. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/525966/comments/1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525966 in plymouth "Blank screen on boot unless nomodeset specified (dup-of: 530451)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530451 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.32 "Nouveau interacts badly with vga16fb - blank screen before X" [High,Fix released]
<Dr_Willis> i noticed vga16fb always getting loaded.. i normally always disable the frameabuffer stuff. But i guess a 'pretty boot sequence' trumps that.
<vbundi> Vigo: no success after doing the fix located here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1446132
<vbundi> Vigo: did you follow anything different?
<mawst> How do I get sun java in Lucid?
<ZykoticK9> mawst, if you are looking for Sun java - just add the Partner repo
<bipolar> Has anyone sucessfuly used a gsm network card (I have a sierra wireless 885) with knetworkmanager?
<bipolar> mawst: does openjdk not work for you?
<mawst> IT works for some things.
<bipolar> mawst: since openjdk is java6, perhaps what's not working requires an older version. in that case the older sun java is the only way to go. :(
<yofel> mawst: please don't remember to make sure there's a report filed for your bug in openjdk before you switch to sun
<yofel> bipolar: we only have java 6 in lucid, sun or not
<mawst> jdownloader is completely unreadable.
<bipolar> yofel: ouch.
<bipolar> yofel: I suppose those with that kind of issue can always do a manual install
<Korcia> mawst: I have jdownloader and works perfectly with openjkd except that I have to exit through the menu
<yofel> mawst: the gui? that might be something gtk/swt or theme related though
<yofel> well, have to go, bbl
<Korcia> the truth is jdownloader worked almost smoothly with openjdk in jaunty, I have not tried in  lucid but I will try this evening
<nawst2> heh
<mawst> Korcia: odd.
<mawst> I might do a reinstall or delete config info then
<_James_> hey
<_James_> i installed ubuntu 10.04 beta and now it won't boot due to a missing file in /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<_James_> i guess i need to correct the UUID for my hdd in grub
<_James_> but how do i do that since there's no menu.lst
<mawst> That seems to have fixed it.
<Dr_Willis> Thats odd that it would mess up _James_
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | James147
<ubottu> James147: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | _James_
<ubottu> _James_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<_James_> Dr_Willis: well i installed it via the live CD and it all went well, i just cant boot into it
<mawst> Never did get my splash working for grub2 I should read that page. :D
<Dr_Willis> Ive never heard of a missing file in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<_James_> thats another thing, i couldn't run anything from the live cd without skipping the splash (pressing esc)
<Dr_Willis> You could boot live cd, chroot in, and try to reinstall grub
<_James_> well thats what im trying to do now
<Dr_Willis> actyally you may want to chroot in  and update/upgrade then try to reinstall grub.
<_James_> but i assumed i'd have to correct the UUID
<Dr_Willis> the 'update-grub' command should do that automatically
<_James_> hmm
<mawst> Korcia: Tucan would be better if they'd tweak the ui a little and add more services. TOo bad it doesn't seem like they're in a hurry to support new sites.
<mawst> Takes much less memory to run tucan than a java app.
<_James_> Dr_Willis: grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Korcia> mawst: I also use Tucan, I like it but the developers don't have upgraded the version since a year or more
<Dr_Willis> _James_:  are you on a live cd now?
<_James_> yes
<_James_> i mounted the drive containing the installation and chrooted to it
<Dr_Willis> I would guess you missed some step mentined in the 'fix grub' wiki guides.
<Dr_Willis> I recall some way to reinstall it without chrooting. by proper options to update-grub. or grub-install.. but ive not done that in weeks
<_James_> considering i wasn't following any guide, just general knowledge..
<Dr_Willis> you dont have /dev/ setup in the chroot then.  its seing an empty /dev/ dir
<mawst> Weird. I just deleted all my config data... while jdownloader was updating it looked ok after the update, fonts are unreadable again
<ZykoticK9> _James_, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 about steps for chrooting
<_James_> im reading that now
<_James_> dr_willis: I gathered that
<_James_> http://pastebin.com/DgZ1NPnf
<_James_> cannot find list of partitions?
<_James_> yay more errors
<cnd> in the ubuntu netbook edition, how do you manage the panel? there isn't any extra space available because of the title bar of the current window...
<Korcia> mawst: I think it can be fixed editing fontconfig.properties
<Korcia> it is under /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-openjdk/jre/lib
<mawst> I changed themes and language around a couple times that seems to have corrected it.
<mawst> I don't have a tray icon though.
<mawst> That's strange,.
<mawst> Just a note... installed some extra cursor-themes... When I switched to crystal now when I select another one it won't switch back.
<Dr_Willis> cnd:  you can unlock the panel applets and move them around a bit i recall.
<mawst> Dunno if anyone is aware of that
<cnd> Dr_Willis: I found the solution: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuNetbookEdition/ConvertGnomeSession
<Dr_Willis> mawst:  ive seen it where cursor them4es dont change on the fly in thepast. Had to log out/back in.
<Dr_Willis> mawst:  ive also noticed some times they halfway change.. some new apps show the new cursors.. and allready running apps showed the old..
<Dr_Willis> it was very confuseing.. :)
<mawst> Yeah going to restart x here see if that does it
<muszek> hi... i'm testing lucid on my laptop and the sound is not working... would someone please help me troubleshoot it?
<mawst> brb
<muszek> don't want to file a non-descriptive bug
<muszek> it's creative sound blaster mp3+, an external usb soundcard
<ninjai> anybody know if its still possible to have ubuntu one client mount in the places menu? It did this for me in 9.10 now it just opens my browser :(
<muszek> been using it since feisty with varying luck.  currently (in 9.10) it works
<kklimonda> muszek: use ubuntu-bug audio
<muszek> kklimonda, thanks
<Dr_Willis> !info ubuntu-netbook
<ubottu> ubuntu-netbook (source: netbook-meta): The Ubuntu Netbook system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.019 (lucid), package size 32 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info ubuntu-netbook-remix
<ubottu> ubuntu-netbook-remix (source: netbook-meta): Transitional package for the Ubuntu Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.019 (lucid), package size 31 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. so the names been changed from "ubuntu netbook remix' to just 'Ubuntu netbook' now eh?
<muszek> hmmm... this is an auto-generated title for a bug report: "[USB-Audio - Sound Blaster MP3+] pactl stat failed to find default card."  I have blacklisted a built-in's card driver in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf (audio out jack physically broken).  Maybe I should just run some command to assign the usb card as a default one?
<atrus> muszek: you can select which device you want sound to go to in the volume control dialog
<bindaas> hi,i can't find initlocation command for postgresql,what package do i need to install? ,i am using postgres-8.4 and ubuntu 10.04 beta
<muszek> atrus, I can see it in a "hardware" tab.  It is selected.
<atrus> muszek: then afaik, that should be the device sound goes to.
<muszek> atrus, the input/output tabs don't have a correct content though
<muszek> in output, there's only a "dummy output" option.
<muszek> On my 9.10 install, the same device (and settings for it) is used.
<muszek> and it works
<atrus> sorry, that's beyond what i know about it.
<Korcia> bindaas: in postgres 8.4 there in no initlocation
<Korcia> bindaas: in official docs -> Remove initlocation; not needed anymore
<nevoeiro> hello. installed 10.04 beta 1 in my eeepc 1000he and at start everything was working fine. but now, after making the usual updates, can't connect to wireless. it's always asking for authentication and never connects... help? :(
<nevoeiro> is this a known bug...?
<bindaas> Korcia: just noticed it,thank you !
<ninjai> nobody know about my problem with ubuntu one?
<Dr_Willis> ninjai:  thers alwyas #ubuntu-one
<ninjai> dr_willis: thanks!
<ermc77> Anyone else in here having trouble getting there their wifi card to recognize neworks?
<adalal> anyone aware as to why after using the official ati installer, the computer complains about no dri drivers?
<adalal> bump?
<ermc77> skip and hump?
<nemo> http://jboriss.wordpress.com/2010/04/07/that-pesky-design-process/
<QueenZ> hey, what do you think about GNOME 3.0?
<ninjai> ermc77: only in kubuntu 10.04 beta.  works fine in 10.04 ubuntu.  what wireless card?
<ermc77> I think it's fine so far. Except my wifi doesn't work.
<ermc77> It's a REaltek
<bjsnider> !find npapi.h
<ubottu> File npapi.h found in kompozer-dev, mingw-w64, seamonkey-dev, sunbird-dev, thunderbird-dev (and 3 others)
<Nalf> Where can I look for updated information on the proprietary ATI drivers?
<QueenZ> have you seen this Ubuntu 10.04 fail?
<QueenZ> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOF9ftS_LD4
<Vigo> This is a fun system.
<avis> i noticed apache was a requirement for personal file sharing.  would that mean those thing could be shared over the WAN ?
<bjsnider> !find vector
<ubottu> Found: libbit-vector-perl, libbit-vector-minimal-perl, libcvector2, libcvector2-dev, vectoroids
<alvin> just tested it. Lucid converts your LVM fstab entries to UUID
<ermc77> So has anyone managed to get a Realtek wifi card to work?
<nonameNN> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<nonameNN> !realtek | ermc77
<ubottu> ermc77: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<sharky> I have 2 Realtek card  they like .33 and .34 kernels best
<ermc77> thank you.
<ermc77> And I just bought a new toshba laptop..
<sharky>  i had problems on .32
<nonameNN> does any one know if lucid is coming out with kernel 2.6.34?
<Pici> Er, no.
<Pici> We're on 2.6.32 now and its very very unlikely that we'll ship with anything higher than that.
<nonameNN> i would love to see 2.6.33.2 at least...
<alvin> why?
<nonameNN> there are some good upgrades for some hardware on 2.6.33 plus its stable...
<nonameNN> sabayon guys are using it... im using it on other pcs and its ok...
<avis> any way to know if this device is working ?  i dont have backports or proposed enabled Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)  when i enable bluetooth i see no icon
<avis> i suppose i could not enable backports if it interferes with ubuntu-audio-dev
<avis> the bluetooth app was disabled in start up.  i'm not sure if it'll stay enabled though
<avis> everytime i click on bluetooth icon it says bluetooth is disabled.  thats after i've enabled it
<yofel> nonameNN: it might be stable for you but there are quite a few regressions in 2.6.33 in other places, and I think the kernel team backported quite a bit from 33 to 32, like the new drm for nouveau
<avis> if i click it once, it says bluetooth enabled
<Nece228> hey, anybody has problem with evince that it always forgets its settings after closing it
<Nece228> i mean, open document, disable sidebar, close evince and open different document
<Nece228> then sidebar is back
<yofel> nonameNN: if there's something more specific you have questions about you could ask the kernel team in #ubuntu-kernel
<Nece228> please, anyone can test?
<avis> evince works fine to me it doesn't auto open last document but it remembers last document i opened
<yofel> Nece228: you're right, checked if ther's a bug report about it already?
<avis> apparently bluetooth icon in my systray says its enabled if i go to bluetooth preferences i see nothing but the "turn on bluetooth" large box it appears it doesn't know its already enabled, and i'd hope to have gui to add a device to it
<Nece228> heres a bug:
<Nece228> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=606090
<ubottu> Gnome bug 606090 in general "Sidebar always opens" [Normal,New]
<avis> does one enable bluetooth devices in lucid by editing certain files manually ?  i'll try and find a bluetooth mouse
<Nece228> it says that its caused by a metadata system regression
<Nece228> but developer also says that he will fix this only when gnome migrates to gsettings
<Nece228> but isnt it planned for gnome 3.0
<Nece228> so now i will have to wait at least 6 months  :-(
<Nece228> this bug annoys me so much that im going to leave gnome
<jbwiv> is anyone successfully running Lucid on a GeForce 9800 GT?
<billybigrigger> jbwiv, yup
<billybigrigger> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GTX+] (rev a2)
<billybigrigger> nvidia driver version 195.36.15
<jbwiv> billybigrigger, did you fresh install or upgrade?
<jbwiv> and are you running the official beta or a daily build?
<billybigrigger> there's no difference in official beta or daily build
<billybigrigger> it's all the same packages my friend :)
<videorechner> hi, pushing  alt + F2 makes plymouth disappear, is there a combination, that shows the boot messages?
<billybigrigger> and to be honest, i'm %80 sure this was an upgrade from lucid
<billybigrigger> i know my laptop was a fresh install for sure
<avis> i have a bluetooth mouse that i'd like to connect to lucid can anyone direct me in the formal manner in which it should be set up ?
<avis> i'm not sure if i need to buy another adaptor, or if configuration is only done through cli
<avis> my adaptor came from hong kong, in startup programs bluetooth is selected and lsusb see's the device
<avis> my device is now also set discoverable, bluetooth is shown as "on" but if i select prefernces, i just get a dialog box asking me if i want to enable bluetooth
<billybigrigger> anyone know the ubuntu mozilla channel?
<pionar> ok, here's the situation: I just upgraded to 10.04 beta 1 today.  I rebooted, everything started fine, then my screen goes blank and then this displays: "Could not write bytes: broken pipe".  It flashes for three or for times to this written on the screen and a black screen, then the monitor shuts off, but the computer is still running.  Any suggestions?
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<avis> BUGabundo, would you happen to know of the correct manner in which i can check if mu bluetooth adaptor is supported under lucid ?
<BUGabundo> not really
<avis> np
<pionar> anyone?
<BUGabundo> asac should know. ask him in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<avis> seems lsusb see's it, but i can't get the GUI to detect discoverable devices
<avis> ok
<BUGabundo> avis: humm
<BUGabundo> gnome-bt ?
<BUGabundo> or bt-applet ?
<BUGabundo> something like that
<pionar> ok, here's the situation: I just upgraded to 10.04 beta 1 today.  I rebooted, everything started fine, then my screen goes blank and then this displays: "Could not write bytes: broken pipe".  It flashes for three or for times to this written on the screen and a black screen, then the monitor shuts off, but the computer is still running.  Any suggestions?
<avis> BUGabundo, i'll try those thank you very much
<billybigrigger> pionar, that broken pipe message sounds familiar to some broken pipe messages i had earlier with plymouth when i would shutdown
<billybigrigger> pionar, not sure if that's your problem though
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, you just back from vacation?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> just came home from a trip
<BUGabundo> still in hollidays
<BUGabundo> now that you mention it
<billybigrigger> avis, bluetooth-agent       bluetooth-applet      bluetoothd            bluetooth-properties  bluetooth-sendto      bluetooth-wizard
<billybigrigger> any of those might be a good start
<billybigrigger> BUGa_vacations, haha are you on vacation or at home?
<BUGa_vacations> I'll upload my photos from today in a few minutes
<BUGa_vacations> if you want to check them out billybigrigger
<pionar> billybigrigger thanks, i'll look into that
<billybigrigger> BUGa_vacations, where are you? and ya i'll check them out
<avis> billybigrigger, bluetooth wizard look like what i needed it wasn't very apparent to the bluetooth system tray though
<billybigrigger> avis, maybe you should point that out to the devs then :P
<BUGa_vacations> billybigrigger: p.bugabundo.net
<BUGa_vacations> my blog has them, location (and GPS) too
<avis> billybigrigger, , i'm intimidated by launchpad.  i never know what information i should report.  is there a user online i can make aware of the issue -- btw, it worked great.  indeed my hong kong bluetooth dongle works fine
<pionar> billybigrigger, it's not happening when i boot up, though, I can use the system for anywhere from 15-20 mins before it happens.
<billybigrigger> BUGa_vacations, your too easy on the throttle haha, crack that thing wide open next time your riding :P
<BUGa_vacations> billybigrigger: I wasn't driving
<avis> billybigrigger, btw, bluetooth-wizard was already installed on my system, no app needed, and yet it wasn't in anyway connected to the bluetooth systray icon up top
<BUGa_vacations> I was MOUNTED in the front of it
<BUGa_vacations> if the guy hited the brakes any faster I would be thrown in the air
<billybigrigger> avis, sign up for the mailing lists if your intimidated by launchpad, it's a great discussion tool that dev's actually respond to
<avis> billybigrigger, would you happen to have an email address for that mailing list ?
<billybigrigger> avis, ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com
<avis> thank you
<billybigrigger> search ubuntu-devel-discuss on google, and sign up
<billybigrigger> BUGa_vacations, hahaha
<billybigrigger> BUGa_vacations, good thing he was taking it easy then :)
<billybigrigger> pionar, so just randomly your screen blanks in the middle of your session?
<billybigrigger> pionar, lspci |grep VGA
<pionar> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<billybigrigger> BUGa_vacations, what are you using for your blog? WP? i'm trying to find out how to embed video like that on mine
<pionar> yeah, that's what it does
<billybigrigger> pionar, a good place to start might be the lucid forums....and start looking for intel problems, i have nvidia on the desktop and ati on my laptop, no such problems like that...
<billybigrigger> pionar, /var/log is also a good place to start scouring
<BUGa_vacations> billybigrigger: best of them, I've found so far: posterous.com
<pionar> billybigrigger, thanks, i'll look into that
<billybigrigger> pionar, more specifically /var/log/dmesg .... messages .... maybe deamon.log or debug.log aswell that's a good start, if you use nano or gedit search for your error message in those log files
<billybigrigger> kern.log
<billybigrigger> pionar, sorry i'm being pretty vauge but that error message isn't too helpful
<billybigrigger> alrighty then......
<billybigrigger> BUGa_vacations, any way you can pastebin that code snippet for your embedded video?
<BUGa_vacations> no code
<BUGa_vacations> doesn't work like that
<BUGa_vacations> its all based on email
<BUGa_vacations> I _emailed_ that video, and was converted and posted automaticly
<billybigrigger> hmmmm
<billybigrigger> really
<BUGa_vacations> also, for known video sites, all you need is the link
<billybigrigger> yeah, i have them hosted on my VPS
<billybigrigger> BUGa_vacations, thefrozencanuck.ca there's a pic of my new bike i just picked up on sunday :)
<billybigrigger> came across a 2 stroke 400cc last night too for $400, that bike is rank
<avis> thank you billybigrigger sir.  your help was what i needed
<billybigrigger> avis, no problem friend
<billybigrigger> BUGa_vacations, you live in portugal, why are you vacationing there? :)
<billybigrigger> i guess it's always nice to explore the backyard eh?
<avis> that sounds like someone who had never been to a spanish speaking country :)  i had been to colombia on one occasion, i was really young, but life were was nice there in that small town my mom grew up in :)
<avis> sorry to be off-topic
<BUGa_vacations> billybigrigger: I don't really like traveling a lot
<BUGa_vacations> plus, where else could I go that is better then Portugal?
<billybigrigger> canada? :)
<cjohnston> Does anyone use lucid on an intel i core system?
<avis> i hear a dear friend in canada, she's sounds cold 80% of the year :)
<avis> have
<avis> great country though
<avis> canada that is
<billybigrigger> beautiful here
<avis> sure is
<BUGa_vacations> billybigrigger: who knows. maybe one day!
<billybigrigger> tell ned your looking for me, he'll point you in the right direction
<BUGa_vacations> ahahaahahah
<billybigrigger> pionar, any luck?
<billybigrigger> i left you some hints but i think you left too soon
<billybigrigger> <billybigrigger> pionar, more specifically /var/log/dmesg .... messages .... maybe deamon.log or debug.log aswell that's a good start, if you use nano or gedit search for your error message in those log files
<billybigrigger> kern.log too
<billybigrigger> anywho...i'll see you guys later, need to go wash my bike and bust out the wrenches :)
 * BUGa_vacations checks out billybigrigger blog
<billybigrigger> too nice of a day to be stuck on this comfy leather chair... :P
<pionar> i'm looking into it still, it did it again :(
<billybigrigger> BUGa_vacations, haha my last real post was about a year ago, about this time with 9.10 was coming out :) just some random pic's n' vid's the last couple of days
<adalal> can i get any help with install fglrx?
<pionar> billybigrigger, it's not in any of those logs, tried syslog too, looking on the forums now
<adalal> anyone here familiar with fglrx
<adalal> ?
<jbwiv> billybigrigger, ok, thanks. I had a problem doing a fresh install and I'm not entirely sure it's not related to the gfx card. that's why I asked
<vbundi> adalal: from what I have seen, by the time people get fglrx working they are 'quite' familiar with it....
<adalal> yeah,
<adalal> i guess im going the hardway then
<vbundi> it's doable though
<vbundi> luckily ATI keeps releasing new drivers for their ubuntu customers
<jmcantrell> where does empathy store account information? i checked gconf, but it doesn't appear to be there.
<ubuntujenkins> has anyone managed to get amazon mp3 downloader working on 64bit lucid
<LordKow> jmcantrell: it's probably stored in the gnome keyring, ie encrypted.
<jmcantrell> LordKow: that would make sense. i'm trying to figure out how to backup all the empathy settings.
<kklimonda> jmcantrell: password is stored in gnome-keyring and account informations somewhere in dotfiles.. hmm..
<kklimonda> jmcantrell: $HOME/.mission-control/accounts/
<LordKow> jmcantrell: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8223198
<LordKow> forums are your best friend
<jmcantrell> LordKow: I've actually been digging through them.
<jmcantrell> kklimonda: if i backed up that directory and tried to restore it to another machine, would i just need to reset the passwords in empathy?
<kklimonda> jmcantrell: they would be empty I think
<kklimonda> jmcantrell: you should get asked for a password when you try to log in..
<jmcantrell> ok
<mfraz74> anyone tried skype in lucid?
<Vigo> jmcantrell: Did you locate it?
<jmcantrell> Vigo: i did with kklimonda's help
<Vigo> okee dokee
<jmcantrell> can i actually backup the keyring and restore it to another machine?
<Vigo> jmcantrell: I am uncertain on that, is it the same spin?
<jmcantrell> Vigo: spin?
<Vigo> jmcantrell: The same Install Media.
<jmcantrell> Vigo: still not following you
<Vigo> jmcantrell: You downloaded the Media, it has a Hash on it, if you used the same Media , well the IP is different and other things, I am still looking.
<Vigo> jmcantrell: I would think it is do=able, but I am unsure if it is acceptable, still looking,,,
<Vigo> jmcantrell: It could be a bad idea to do that,,,https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-March/212311.html
<jmcantrell> Vigo: ok. it's not a huge deal.
<Vigo> jmcantrell: I would hate to see you loose two systems over one key issue.
<jmcantrell> Vigo: heh. understood
<Vigo> I may have this screen edge figured out, let me try a re-install or install on another box and see if it works.
<Vigo> Nope, still have to work on it,,,,
<avis> could someone tell me what ports on my GUFW need to be opened, both TCP & UDP for samba and printer sharing to be completely functional on the lan, with a layer of protection against WAN side access.  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1506474/Screenshot-Firewall-GUFW.png
<dvheumen> Hi, I've got this problem during the installation using the Alternative installer with disappearing partition "devices" when the 'Detecting disks' section is started. It seems that, even though the partition table still has the information, partition devices are disappearing which then causes the Partitioning section to show incorrect information and which disables the use of RAID configurations. (No it is not the bug reported on the
<dvheumen> ubuntu beta page.)
<dvheumen> (and the same bug occurs in Karmic btw)
<avis> that url shows what ports i had opened the last time i tried, but often times, i had to disable my firewall completely for full functionality to and from
<BUGa_vacations> [OT] billybigrigger: in case you want to see todays pics: http://p.bugabundo.net/tag/pontedabarca
<grobda24> I seem to be in a trap with Lucid. It does not have a full version of Vim and installing older versions from other releases is not working. Any suggestions ?
<Vigo> Gvim?
<Vigo> grobda24: Have you installed or tried GVim?
<grobda24> Vigo, no. Can I use vim @ CLI with that ?
<Vigo> There are a few, yes you can
<grobda24> of course, yes it's only a GUI sitting over vim. Thanks.
<Vigo> netrik is available
<revlar> is this channel for kubuntu 10.04 as well?
<Vigo> grobda24: Np, I found it kinda funny at first.
<Vigo> revlar: Did #kubuntu send you here? because I am uncertain if it is.
<revlar> Vigo: well you could say that, the topic in there did
<Vigo> All are welcome to join though, I guess.
<grobda24> Hmmm, the GUI just iinstalls the same runtime as I had before.
<Vigo> But it is pretty!
<grobda24> Installing from previous Ubuntu releases seems to conflict with ubuntu-minimal package which can't be removed.
<revlar> what i'm about to ask is most likely not related to the differences between kubuntu and ubuntu anyway
<grobda24> Vigo, but it's not compiled with +visualextra so I can't use visual blockwise editing
<Vigo> grobda24: Have you tried a side by side install?
<revlar> i got an encrypted partition, specified in /etc/crypttab, but i'm not being asked for my passphrase during bootup
<grobda24> what's that ?
<revlar> anyone got an idea? yes, splash and quiet are both disabled
<grobda24> ^^^ to Vigo
<revlar> grobda24: sorry for interrupting ;)
<grobda24> s'ok
<atrus> in lucid, empathy is open, but i "closed" it, which in karmic minimzed, so you'd open the indicator menu to bring it up again. how to i restore it in lucid?
<Vigo> revlar: It is not a boot sector , so I see no need for a prompt, then again I could be very very wrong, let me look at the documentations on that.
<atrus> i'm assuming this is a really stupid question, and i'm going to hit myself when i figure it out...
<Vigo> grobda24: Like do another install next to the Minimal? But I did see a Minimal option on Lucid, will have to look at logs for that...
<KurtKraut> Is there a webpage with further details on what the Firefox' default search engine on Lucid changed from Yahoo! to Google?
<dvheumen> I've got a problem with configuring RAID during an Alternative installation. It occurs before installing the boot sector, so I don't think it is related to the bug mentioned on the beta page
<revlar> Vigo: well my swapped partition is mounted, the difference is though that it does not require a passphrase
<grobda24> Vigo, well this is what I was trying to do. I'll try more versions of vim / vim-full. Maybe one will work
<Vigo> revlar: Is SWAP encrypted?
<revlar> Vigo: yes
<Vigo> revlar: Is it an LVM or RAID?
<revlar> the partition that is _not_ mounted is /home. This one does require a passphrase. It should normally be mounted during the init process.
<revlar> neither
<Vigo> revlar: Are they LUKS?
<revlar> yes
<Vigo> revlar: Found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=837416&highlight=encrypted+swap+boot , maybe some reverse engineering is needed.
<Vigo> KurtKraut: That is sorta covered at Launchpad.
<venger> i removed the nvidia binary drivers (--uninstall) and now everytime i startx my window borders are missing and i can fix it by running metacity --replace.  what needs to be done so it will do i automatically ?  i see gconf-editor->desktop->gnome>applications->window_manager keys are deprecated since gnome 2.12
<atrus> is there something i'm missing on my panel? The applet that used to be an envelope icon? it used to be able to open empathy, or other indicator-supporting applications...
<revlar> Vigo: yeah well that one still requires the partition containing the keyfile to be opened before it can be used which in turn requires that you can enter a passrphase somewhere
<revlar> and that's exactly where i'm coming from right now :)
<revlar> the need for a passphrase prompt
<atrus> i have an "indicator applet", which right now just has the xrandr applet, and a "indicator applet session", which has my name, and lets me reboot/shudown, or change my status.... but i can't figure out how to actually open the applications any more, or where the icon saying i have a new message would have gone.
<atrus> am i supposed to just go through the applications menu, instead of through the indicator now?
<Vigo> atrus: Have you tried the System>Prefs>Main Menu?
<atrus> Vigo: well, that lets you edit what's in the main menu...
<Vigo> atrus: It may also show you if it is active or not, is worth a look.
<tembrae> hi guys any news on when plymouth will be working as it should? without black screen weird shady looking ubuntu logo and broken pipelines
<atrus> but it used to be that the indicator applet would tell you if empathy was running, or evolution, etc. i can't find that UI any more.
<revlar> if i'm not mistaken, scripts/local-top/cryptroot from initramfs should take care of that hm
<atrus> Vigo:  it doesn't
<Vigo> atrus: Do you see the option to enable it?
<atrus> Vigo: no.
<atrus> Vigo: do you (or anyone else) have the "Mail envelope" icon on your panels somewhere?
<Vigo> atrus: Yes I do
<atrus> Vigo: if you right-click and click about, what do you get?
<git__> anybody able to get Windows 7 / 2008 to run on kvm?
<atrus> Vigo: like, what product name and version?
<Vigo> atrus: Xchat, Connection, Sound and Evolution
<Berzerker> anyone have a problem with ubuntu freezing on login?
<atrus> Vigo: no, right-click
<atrus> Vigo: that's the applet i want, but i need to know its name so I can figure out why i don't have it on my panel :)
<Vigo> atrus: Indicator Applet 0.3.6
<Vigo> atrus: https://launchpad.net/indicator-applet
<atrus> Vigo: shoot. that's the applet i've got, but it doesn't have the mail envelope in it..... there must be a process missing from my session.
<dkg> are there differences in upgrading to the beta1 from karmic to installing the beta1 "-fresh"? if not, are there differences between trying beta1 and upgrading to "real" lucid when it's announced? I mean in the long run.... not my data, security etc, as an end result, would upgrading be worse than just fresh-installing when Lucid is out?
<atrus> Vigo: AUGhhughhh. i figured it out.
<atrus> i have it on a vertical panel. all the content was there, but it cut off.
<Vigo> dkg: I tried the upgrade from 9.10, it did not take well, I had the B1 downloaded, it seems to work fine now.
<avis> dkg i recommend doing a fresh install.  if your /home is on a seperate directory, its no sweat, if not, backup and don't miss a thing
<atrus> crap, this means my entire desktop arrangement doesn't work in lucid.
<dkg> Vigo: Fresh it is I guess.
<Vigo> atrus: I had to change mine to Sand or Clearbooks for it to function correctly.
<dkg> avis: Both different partition ADN disk AND backed up
<Vigo> That is not a fix, it is a workaround, I am testing fixes on a different box. no luck,,yet.
<Vigo> My dinner is done and I am getting sleepy, you all have a swell moment in time.
<atrus> this is a nasty regression. i couldn't even see what was wrong.
<vbundi> hey I've made a bash script and I want to make it so that when someone double clicks it, it doesn't ask 'run in terminal, dispay, edit, etc'
<vbundi> I just want to double click and display (exectute commands outside of a terminal)
<atrus> how important are regressions supposed to be in ubuntu's launchpad?
<tracer> just upraded from karmic to lucid everything went well except my video playback is jerky and i have lost nice boot up graphics. any ideas. i jst tried removing and reinstalling proprietary drivers and rebooting but no difference
<mazda01_> anyone know how to get into lucid (current as of now) when I had the nvidia-96-glx driver installed? i removed the xorg.conf, hoping it would fallback on a failsafe graphics mode using vesa but it didn't?
<magaio> Is anyone else having issues installing ATI Catalyst 10.3 on 64 bit? I keep getting messages about missing libatiuki.so.1 even after linking them in the lib directories
<arand> Hmm, yahoo→google, just out of the blue like that... Hehe, I do hope that it was all a great canonical con to make google outbid yahoo...
<BUGa_vacations> heh
<BUGa_vacations> I tried to dig into it
<BUGa_vacations> but came out black
<BUGa_vacations> *blank
<BUGa_vacations> _they_ are not revealing anything why the change
<BUGa_vacations> other then a pseudo lame justification to help users with the upgrade migration
<BUGa_vacations> "be familiar to everybody upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04"
<danyR> BUGa_vacations: money, my friend, money. google paid well
<arand> Well, they'd probably have to keep things locked up pretty well in order for The GOOG not finding out if it was indeed a con.
<BUGa_vacations> you think it was a bluff?
<BUGa_vacations> to pressure google to out bid yahoo ?
<arand> I hope it was.
<arand> Since I saw no other valid reasons for yahoo than monetary in the first place (privacy,
<danyR> Canonical has to win some money w/ Ubuntu, shuttleworth fortune's isn't endless. they need to start lucrating...
<arand> ... heh, not likely)
<danyR> lucrating? oh my english -> earning...
<yofel> rick didn't explain much more in -devel either :/ http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/04/07/%23ubuntu-devel.html#t21:39
<KenBW2> has anything changed with cron that would stop subversion committing every minute, when the exact same cron file works fine on my karmic PC?
<BUGa_vacations> danyR: ahahahaha
<Korcia> mawst: now I know how to configure jdownloader so is readable with openjdk
<BUGa_vacations> rickspencer3there are a lot of parties involved
<BUGa_vacations> rickspencer3so I can't be as transparent as I'd like
<BUGa_vacations> yofel: I find it funny he keeps asking the same thing: "which do you prefer"
<yofel> heh
 * danyR has Ubuntu One Music Store in Banshee
<BUGa_vacations> no idea if it is a counter argument, of if their user test failed to provide a consece
<BUGa_vacations> so they just reverted to the most used one
<charlie-tca> or are they both paying now?
<BUGa_vacations> did anyone here actually used yahoo ?
<charlie-tca> couple of times
<yofel> I guess we'll have to wait until there are enough rumours for Mark to explain it...
<BUGa_vacations> I almost only use chromium, so its google all the way
<Oxymoron> yofel: Problem once again with video output :S
<Oxymoron> yofel:
<Oxymoron> QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /home/oxymoron/.config/ibus/bus
<Oxymoron> Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address.
<Oxymoron> IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon
<Oxymoron> ~/.config/ibus/bus doesnt even exist
<KenBW2> http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=32483 <-- is there any reason that should fail to run the second command? It runs fine when run on its own
<Oxymoron> [mpeg4 @ 0x8c03980]Invalid and inefficient vfw-avi packed B frames detected
<yofel> Oxymoron: tried to run 'ibus-daemon' from a terminal? with --daemonize maybe?
#ubuntu+1 2010-04-08
<Oxymoron> yofel: Now that error is gone, but "[mpeg4 @ 0x8c03980]Invalid and inefficient vfw-avi packed B frames detected" still there
<yofel> that seems like a decoder error, don't know about that
<avis> can anyone explain to me the mechanics of having apache as a dependency of personal file sharing ?  is the apache for LAN wide exclusive sharing, or can over the net be done as well ?
<mazda01> i've upgraded so many times that my menus have these extra and duplicate apps in them. is  there a virtual package that I uninstall and remove from a tty1, then purge them, then reinstall them so that I have a lucid desktop with all default apps plus only apps i installed? example: within system, prefs, I have 2 Appearances, 2 removable drives and media, 2 preferred applications. how can I clean this up? do I just have to go through the
<mazda01> main menu editor and remove them>
<BUGa_vacations> FYI lp:~nafai/gwibber/gnomekeyring-fix
<BUGa_vacations> really fixes gwibber bug with gnome keyring
<BUGa_vacations> no more ubber cpu usage
<BUGa_vacations> night guys
<avis> night BUGa_vacations
<NCommander> Has anyone attempted to do NFS root with lucid on x86?
<BUGa_vacations> hi NCommander
<BUGa_vacations> bye NCommander
<NCommander> night BUGa_vacations
<magaio> I just installed ATI Catalyst 10.3 successfully, but it seems that libGL.so.1 is missing, I can't run aticonfig or fglrxinfo. Is there a package I'm missing?
<yofel> magaio: that file should be provided by the fglrx package using the alternatives system
<magaio> yofel: I think I might have messed this up by having installed xorg-edgers, I think I forgot to revert that
<yofel> magaio: hm, it's a bit different it seems, the file should be in /usr/lib/fglrx/ now, and /etc/ld.so.conf.d/GL.conf should tell ldconfig to look there
<magaio> yofel: I just installed the ATI fglrx from their website, GL.conf only has /usr/lib/mesa and /usr/lib32/mesa. lib32 has it, but this is a 64 bit build...
<yofel> urgh, I have no idea how much the ati driver from the website might mess with the OS
<yofel> we certainly don't support them
<magaio> it's strange, I had installed 10.2 just fine, no problems, I think it's xorg edgers that messed things up
<yofel> it certainly could, as the system should prefer the mesa libGL over the at one
<yofel> s/at/ati/
<voss749> Why didnt freeciv 2.2 get added to 10.04?
<yofel> it might have missed feature freeze
<voss749> When was feature freeze?
<yofel> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<magaio> Yep, running ppa-purge on edgers now
<yofel> voss749: february 18th
<voss749> Omg, freeciv 2.2 stable release missed feature freeze by 3 days.
<yofel> voss749: you could file a sync request from debian testing and try to get a feature freese exception if you think it should be added to lucid, the MOTU folks in #ubuntu-motu should be able to tell you more about that
<yofel> maybe you'll make it before final freeze
<voss749> Nah ive checked the schedule at this point it would be easier to get it into backports
<mawst> gamestop crystal
<bsmith093> is anyone else having nearly continuous screen refreshes
<bsmith093> where the screen goes dark for a second like its maybe a power issue or something?
<bsmith093> its really annoying
<markl_> for awhile in the alphas it would refresh once when i tried to log in
<markl_> but they fixed it at some point
<bsmith093> how can i find out if they fixed it for my model of monitor
<bsmith093> also ive been running since alpha 3
<bsmith093> should i reinstall from the beta
<bsmith093> itsrefreshing about once every 15 secs
<yofel> did you check in dmesg if the driver gives some sort of reason for the refresh?
<bsmith093> how do i do that
<markl_> reinstalling can't hurt i guess
<bsmith093> is beta 2 out yet
<markl_> but it would be frustrating to reinstall and have it still be broken :)
<markl_> no just beta 1 i think
<yofel> open a terminal and type 'dmesg'
<bsmith093> yes it would
<yofel> it will print the kernel log
<bsmith093> no change
<yofel> well, it just gives the log, but does the log say something at the times when the screen refreshes?
<bsmith093> no
<yofel> hm, then check /var/log/syslog /var/log/messages and /var/log/Xorg.0.log too
<bsmith093> is there a fast way to check thema ll at once
<yofel> hm, there should be a log viewer in the system menu I think
<bsmith093> yofel something changed ill pastebin
<bsmith093> http://pastebin.com/fRruFUsx
<yofel> if that's what was added, the intel graphics driver seems to rescan for possible display modes, no idea why it would do that though
<yofel> well, I have to go, good night
<bsmith093> any ideas
<Tohuw> Can someone who is NOT using fglrx provide me with the ls of the following directories on their 10.4 Beta install? /etc/ati /usr/lib32/fglrx /usr/lib/fglrx
<ZykoticK9> Tohuw, no - because non of those paths exists without fglrx installed!  I'm running nvidia - an non where present
<Tohuw> Perfect, thanks
<lamalex> Tohuw: same is true on intel
<Tohuw> Sexcellent
<Tohuw> I'm trying to fix a fun issue with fglrx on some Radeon cards, so I want to purge as many flgrx-related files as possible, and those directories persisted after an aptitude purge.
<Tohuw> For those bored enough: Hi, I'm having an issue with my ATI Radeon HD 3650 (AGP). The card is detected properly, and I have installed ATI's proprietary driver (fglrx 8.721). However, the following error is logged in Xorg.log: "(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@2:0:1) found" This renders fglrx inoperable and reverts me to a low-graphics mode. I'm wondering if it has to do with my monitor, a Dell E207WFPc,
<Tohuw> because it does not seem to detect the right resolutions or refresh rates. It is also worth noting that fglrxinfo crashes with a segfault.
<Tohuw> http://pastebin.org/140795 is the xorg log
<Tohuw> killing X, brb
<Berzerker> can anyone suggest good backup software?
<danyR> Berzerker, Déjà Dup, Backintime
<danyR> Grsync
<Berzerker> which one works easiest/most similarly to time machine?
<Commune> Anyone know why AIM accts won't connect anymore?
<Commune> In lucid
<danyR> Déjà Dup has nice Nautilus integration
<danyR> but probably Back in Time is the most similar
<ZykoticK9> Commune, http://www.linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2010-04-07-025-35-OS-NT&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%253A+linuxtoday%252Flinux+%2528Linux+Today%2529
<danyR> Berzerker, http://code.google.com/p/flyback/
<Berzerker> DanaG: says it can't install python-gnome2-extras
<Berzerker> if I replace my motherboard, will I have to reinstall ubuntu?
<azop> Berzerker: you shouldn't
<Stik> Nub
<Stik> :D
<Berzerker> you're a nub lol
<Berzerker> azop: thanks
<Stik> lol
<brummbaer> after updating lucid, the boot-splash screen-res dropped. i tried increasing w/ startup-manager, and now it's a solid color and pretty hideous text. anyone know how to fix this? i'm not familiar w/ grub2 yet.
<ZykoticK9> brummbaer, if you are using proprietary nvidia - plymouth resolution is set to 640x480 - and without jumping through a lot of hoops i believe it's pretty set
<brummbaer> ZykoticK9, proprietary ATI over here, you think it's the same thing?
<ZykoticK9> brummbaer, no idea - best of luck man.
<shane2peru> ok, it seems as though when I boot it wants to check the disk, and it hangs in the process, and I don't think it is checking, it won't let me switch to another terminal either, anyone else having this problem?
<brummbaer> ZykoticK9, thx anyways. guess now's a good time to start learning grub2 :)
<shane2peru> brummbaer, what is the prob?  not booting?
<ZykoticK9> brummbaer, what i can say is VGA= lines are not compatible with Lucid kernel - other then that i know nothing about frame buffer (don't see the point myself)
<brummbaer> shane2peru, nah, just being picky about the boot splash. it was low-res after an update, and i tried using startup-mgr to fix... now no bg img at all
<shane2peru> brummbaer, ahh, ok, well enjoy, grub 1 was easier in some ways, however updating grub 2 is less involved
<brummbaer> seems that way indeed.
<DanaG> weird thing keeps happening to me with thunderbird: it asks me two times, at the same time, for my master password... and ALWAYS rejects it (and asks again) the first time I enter it.
<shane2peru> DanaG, from radeon?
<DanaG> wha?
<psusi> whenever I try to use the usb startup disk creator to create a liveusb, the settings to enable reserving space to store your changes are always greyed out... anyone else have this problem or not?
<DanaG> to anyone who would've needed VGA=, try uvesafb.
<shane2peru> DanaG, I think you helped me out on #radeon, or you have the same name. :)
<DanaG> yeah, I hang around there.
<DanaG> uvesafb should be a googleable term.
<brummbaer> thx for the tip
<DanaG> uvesafb also can mode-switch on the fly... though it's still limited to VESA modes.
<brummbaer> i read something about vbeinfo for finding supported modes?
<shane2peru> DanaG, ok, quick question, for the settings you told me to pugin on the grub line: add radeon.mode=1 etc  is that just for the first time I boot?  or do I need to plug that in permenantly into grub.cfg? the one that they say not to edit by hand\
<DanaG> The place to make it persistent is /etc/default/grub
<DanaG> an example (with uvesafb, in my case):
<DanaG> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="video=uvesafb:mode_option=1280x960-24@60,scroll=ywrap,blank=1 splash"
<shane2peru> DanaG, ahh, ok, I"m not real proficient with this grub2 stuff yet, I had grub1 down pretty good.
<shane2peru> DanaG, thanks, one more thing, what is the difference between the drm kernel and the normal kernel?  drm has radeon stuff in it?
<shane2peru> DanaG, sorry to hound you with all these questions, just trying to understand this better.
<DanaG> drm-next kernel has brand-spanking-new radeon (and intel, and such) drivers.
<DanaG> There are 3 basic parts to the driver, I believe:
<DanaG> The kernel part ("drm", "radeon" module); the display driver (package xserver-xorg-video-radeon), and Mesa (the 3D driver).
<DanaG> drm-next has bleeding-edge of the first; xorg-edgers has bleeding-edge of the other two.
<shane2peru> DanaG, ok, so the drm kernel is working together with the edgers ppa, got it, what ever took place made my laptop actually usable, before opening two tabs in FF would overheat it!
<shane2peru> DanaG, thanks a bundle for the info, wish I could help you with the Thunderbird issue, but don't know anything about it.
<shane2peru> brb
<Commune> so what flash plugin works with lucid?  i didn't see anything about it not working in the release notes.
<maco> adobe's works for me
<Commune> what version?
<maco> 10.0.45.2ubuntu1
<Commune> okay, do you know the name of the package?
<Commune> searching for it in repositories
<ZykoticK9> Commune, you can try Icedtea plugin which used the OpenJava - or add the Partner repo and add Adobe's plugin
<Commune> Okay, I'll try both of those, thanks!
<nigelb> Commune, the one maco told you is 'flashplugin-nonfree'
<maco> flashplugin-installer is the one
<maco> ZykoticK9: er... youre mixed up
<maco> icedtea is a java plugin, not a flash plugin
<maco> java != flash
<ZykoticK9> maco, oh sorry java vs flash -- sorry!
<ZykoticK9> Commune, sorry i was in the wrong brain
<nigelb> isn't flashplugin-nonfree = flashplugin-installer?
<Commune> zykotick9, all good.  i'm installing the flashplugin-installer package, see if that works...
<nigelb> ah, transitional package :)
<Commune> is there any distinction there?
<Commune> nice, works.
<Tohuw> I haven't STFW very hard for this yet, but are there plugins or such for Empathy that give features like masking excessive join/part messages and remaining in a chat room after the window is closed?
<Tohuw> I like a lot of things about Empathy, but I miss my Pidgin plugins :(
<almoxarife> how do I completely uninstall kubuntu and reinstall gnome?
<almoxarife> !uninstall kubuntu
<ZykoticK9> !puregnome | almoxarife
<ubottu> almoxarife: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<ubuntufreak> after upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 the 'fglrx' package is broken and i am not able to install it, any help would be welcomed.
<alex_mayorga> Can anyone de-duplicate this http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/item/5588
<alex_mayorga> "Idea #5588: Make my desktop/laptop works as a bluetooth headset"
<alex_mayorga> just came along the use case minutes ago, this should be great to have on Lucid ;)
<Tohuw> My desktop has a Blank CD-Rom Disc on it all the time, but no disc is in any drive. Unmount does nothing, and it persists through restarts. Any ideas? Ubuntu 10.04 Beta amd64, updated as of today including backports and proposed
<bsmith093> is there a way to convert a partition with windows installed into a virtual machine
<Tohuw> bsmith093: what program are you using for virtualization?
<bsmith093> i was thinking virtualbox but if you can recommend something better im open to suggestions
<Tohuw> bsmith093: then no, you can't. And for the price (free), I find VirtualBox to be the best solution for small-scale easy to use virtualizing
<bsmith093> really there's no way to convert it
<Tohuw> The only virtualization solution I'm aware of that would do something similar to what you're describing is VMWare Enterprise, and it's not really ideal to do it that way either, at least when I was toying with that.
<bsmith093> ok thanks
<Tohuw> bsmith093: virtualizing is not the same as imaging an OS from one machine to another; there's a lot more involved. Someone out there may have a solution for you, but I would suggest just installing a fresh instance.
<keanu> I seem to be having a slight problem...gdm's letting me log in, but then it just sits trying to load my desktop
<keanu> Tried a couple restarts, using an old kernel, shutting off apparmor, even as far as simply creating a new user...nothing seems to let me get to the desktop
<fvs> Game Quadrapassel fails to load on amd64
<keanu> using amd64, by the way
<keanu> actually, slight correction
<keanu> originally, it was just a loop where it'd bring me back to the purple login screen
<keanu> but now it's just stuck trying to load my desktop
<Muscovy> Does anyone know how to make changes in /usr/share/applications? Any i make are resetting themselves when I log out.
<QueenZ> when is Ubuntu 10.04 beta 2 coming out?
<ZykoticK9> QueenZ, should be sometime tomorrow
<QueenZ> sounds good
<MTughan> Ooh, nice... I have to reinstall Ubuntu and Fedora on my laptop anyways. Fedora's done, but I'll hold off on Ubuntu then.
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> i have a problem
<Damascene> np
<hellyeah> i cant enable all compiz settings in ubuntu lucid
<hellyeah> wha  is the reason of that
<Damascene> what is your graphic card?
<MTughan> hellyeah: Probably something graphics related. What graphics card and driver do you have?
<ZykoticK9> hellyeah, some are working and others are not?
<hellyeah> nvidia 8400 g ms
<hellyeah> yes ZykoticK9
<Damascene> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<ZykoticK9> hellyeah, that's very strange - you might want to try and ask in #compiz if you don't get an answer here first
<hellyeah> i played sauerbraten that works great first person shooter game
<ZykoticK9> hellyeah, oh - but none of compiz is working?
<hellyeah> no
<hellyeah> for example
<hellyeah> smoek effect works but wobby windows not work 3d  cube works but any other animation not work
<hellyeah> that is weird
<Damascene> indeed
<hellyeah> wobby windows enabled soapping windows disabled but i cant see any wobby effect wo windows
<hellyeah> i downloaded all compiz package from lucid rpo but it seems some compiz package has different version some package has 0.8.4 other 0.8.2 and other have 0.7.4 can it be the reason
<ranjan> the gwibber in lucid is not showing my tweets :( any help??
<ranjan> is there any authorisation needed with twitter?/
<akkan84> gma 950, titlebar disappear after turnin visual fx on
<akkan84> anyone else has/had the same problem?
<akkan84> 10.04 doesnt agree with my gma950....heeelp
<akkan84> does any1 have intel gma950?
<Am4no_> akkan84 are u getting a black screen on boot?
<akkan84> ok,im back
<akkan84> gma 950...no titlebars when compiz turned on
<adelcampo> i installed the oxygen cursors and picked the orange color. But it always shows the black version when doing right click menus or anywhere on the desktop. It only shows the orange cursor when my mouse is on most other applications. Any ideas?
<LordKow> well this is a new problem for me i have not seen before: virtualbox host drivers and nvidia not getting along
<LordKow> it seems as if the modules are not being loaded in the right order. if both the vbox drivers and nvidia load at boot I get an "out of memory" error from the nvidia driver in the Xorg.log. however, if I let X start using the nouveau driver and then logout (effecting restarting X), nvidia works fine
<LordKow> i would rather fix the problem then work-around it by using a shell script to load the vbox drivers upon login... because I am willing to bet this problem will resurface once lucid is released.
<ddecator> anyone else having nautilus crash on them? i'm trying to open /usr/bin and it crashes every time
<LordKow> works fine for me, run it in a terminal and look for error msgs
<Vigo> LordKow: Was that an upgrade or fresh install from media?
<LordKow> was a fresh install
<hiredgoon> 1/win 3
<hiredgoon> 1/win 2
<LordKow> does ureadahead profile modules?
<ddecator> LordKow: just tried that. once nautilus launches, the terminal ends its process
<Vigo> LordKow: I had a like error, fresh install seemed to fix it.
<LordKow> Vigo: yea but thats not fixing the problem :P
<Vigo> LordKow: I agree
<LordKow> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=9c6SYnsY
<LordKow> it appears my hypothesis is correct, virtualbox and nvidia not getting along.
<LordKow> i believe nvidia should be loaded first followed by virtualbox not at the same time.
<Vigo> LordKow: Beta2?
<LordKow> current
<alex_mayorga> How to de-duplicate ideas over at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<alex_mayorga> Did #ayatana moved the buttons once more?
<LordKow> alright i have narrowed down the problem: ureadahead
<LordKow> not that im surprised
<LordKow> time to disable it... only saved me 1 second on my boot time.
<LordKow> why ureadahead is a dependency of ubuntu-minimal baffles me... you dont NEED ureadahead.. it should be a recommend
<Vigo> Why Tomboy?
<LordKow> i was looking for a good reason to switch back to qemu, now i have it
<Vigo> LordKnow: Are you on an older box or laptop?
<LordKow> Vigo: old school dual opteron cpu
<LordKow> no kvm :(
<DanaG> hmm, how about vbox?
<LordKow> DanaG: cpu must support virtualization
<DanaG> I think you can run it without VT support.
<LordKow> so can qemu
<LordKow> and vmware for that matter
<LordKow> and virtualbox does not have problems with the proprietary nvidia driver and virtualbox :)
<LordKow> err
<LordKow> qemu
<Vigo> nouveu? <spell check that>
<LordKow> yea i really just want to call it nv... fewer letters and im lazy
<Vigo> I was reading up on that a bit, still reading...
<DanaG> just say nv binary.
<DanaG> or nvrm.  though few people will know what that is.
<DanaG> !g NVRM
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=92339
<thak> I was wondering if anyone else has a problem with deluged in 10.4?
<ezequiel> HI every body
<darolu> I'd like to use the font used in the new Ubuntu logo, does the font have a name? is there a font package already available? a similar one at least?
<ezequiel> why are people saying lucid linx will not have gimp in it's repositories???
<Vigo> People talk
<Vigo> It is in there already.
<darolu> I've never heard/read this gimp rumour until now
<Vigo> I have not either, but peoples do talk.
<alex_mayorga> what do you think of this idea http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/5588 ?
<alex_mayorga> Idea #5588: Make my desktop/laptop work as a bluetooth headset
<alex_mayorga> just today I stumbled into the use case myself
<ezequiel> I read it in a webpage from someone writting an article about lucid linx
<alex_mayorga> is it an easy hack?
<darolu> alex_mayorga, the idea is good, compatibility with all mobiles may be a pain in the neck though
<Vigo> alex_mayorga: I think, I am not certain, but I think Ekiga does that.
<alex_mayorga> darolu: I know, but honestly I was kind of baffled to find out my laptop can't "fake" being a headset
<alex_mayorga> Vigo: got links?
<ezequiel> I want to know the features that will come with Lucid Linx so to decide to upgrade or keep Karmic on my PC but where can I find some information about Lucid???
<alex_mayorga> I believe if anything it should be a bluetooth preference somewhere
<DanaG> alex_mayorga: it's possible if you edit /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf...
<DanaG> ... but when I try that, pulseaudio dies on an assertion failure, repeatedly.
<Vigo> alex_mayorga: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<alex_mayorga> ezequiel: IMHO you should just upgrade, if anything you'll get more/better functionality
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: you mean you've already tried it?
<DanaG> yeah.
<bbordwell> ezequiel, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: did you bug pulseaudio?
<DanaG> http://www.mail-archive.com/pulseaudio-tickets@mail.0pointer.de/msg02912.html
<DanaG> A bug report already exists, though not in Ubuntu.
<alex_mayorga> Vigo: thanks, I 'know ekiga, but I'm more interested on taking my cellphone calls on the PC if possible
<darolu> ezequiel, you can read the release notes http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 just keep in mind it is beta right now. In general, upgrading is (most of the times) recommended, 10.04 is a LTS release so I would STRONGLY recommend upgrading.
<DanaG> In my case, it was with a2dp only.
<ezequiel> thank you! :)
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: I see, I wonder if bluez was bugged also
<DanaG> http://jprvita.wordpress.com/2009/12/15/1-2-3-4-a2dp-stream/
<alex_mayorga> I'll download ekiga if just to chat with that 500@ekiga.net gal :)
<DanaG> google terms:
<DanaG> pulseaudio bluetooth assertion source
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: Thanks!
<DexterLB> when is beta2 due?
<Vigo> 5 hours ago
<DexterLB> but it still isn't released
<DexterLB> bloody early deadlines
<DexterLB> devs can never keep up to them
<Vigo> Yeah, is all fun
<ubuntu> I am using Ubuntu 10 04 beta live cd, every now and then the entire SCREEN turns GRAY and everything slows down
<darolu> DexterLB, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<sebsebseb> Hi
<DexterLB> darolu: yeah, and it says today
<arand> 8th, they've got a whole day to go.
<darolu> DexterLB, :D yup, I dunno what is their time zone though
<DexterLB> ooh
<DexterLB> time zones
<DexterLB> I thought it was UTC
<bbordwell> DexterLB, yep it is still wed night in some places
<arand> DexterLB: It is, usually.
<darolu> ubuntu, well it is "Beta", bugs like that are expected; check your memory integrity though... just in case.
<arand> DexterLB: But the relase is always "sometime during..."
<DanaG> ugh, bedtyme
<DanaG> Thu Apr  8 00:26:07 PDT 2010
<Torrentow_> Hello
 * DexterLB :  Thu Apr  8 10:26:15 EEST 2010
<bbordwell> Torrentow_, hello
<DexterLB> Torrentow_: hey
<arand> And the best is really to check back tomorrow, then if there's no delays, it will have been released..
<Torrentow_> we're use ntfs on ubuntu?
 * DexterLB loves bleeding edge though
<DexterLB> Torrentow_: I didn't understand you
<darolu> we are using ntfs on ubuntu??
<Torrentow_> *we are
<Torrentow_> yep
<darolu> we are used? using?
<DexterLB> ntfs is supported to some extent
<darolu> Torrentow_, you can use NTFS partitions
<DexterLB> but certainly not recommended
<DexterLB> they are known to cause trouble
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: seems they've reached PoC using oFono, whatever that is
<arand> For root FS, really? (apart from wubi)...
<darolu> well... interact with; I wouldn't use ntfs as my main file system (i.e. for / or /home)
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: see http://jprvita.wordpress.com/2010/01/30/handsfree-hs-role
<Torrentow_> i have a small bugs, he is on lauchpad
<DexterLB> for rootfs - hardly
<Torrentow_> i wailt a updates
<arand> DexterLB: certainly ntfs-3g and ntfsprogs works very well for everything except chkdsk and defragging.
<Torrentow_> *for
<DexterLB> ntfs needs chdsk and defragging
<DexterLB> it's a primitive FS you know
<arand> That was probably meant for Torrentow_ , btw
<darolu> DexterLB, that is correct
<DexterLB> and M$ are stuck with it
<DexterLB> afraid to make change as we, humans, always di
<DexterLB> do
<DexterLB> *
<bbordwell> DexterLB, supposed to be a new fs for vista....got delayed to windows 7.....hmm still no new fs
<arand> I'm excited about btrfs, snapshotting sounds sweeet.
<DexterLB> :D
<Torrentow_> my partitions on ntfs, i must change my fs to xfs
<Vigo> is tzdata the route if I wish to change to UTC?
<SandGorgon> hmm... a lucid bug hit hacker news front page.. with criticisms http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1248725
<darolu> Well Microsoft and all of its associates benefit from a crappy, rudimentary and ancient file system; they can sell you apps to defrag/fix them that way
<DexterLB> Vigo: tzconfig and tzselect
<DexterLB> yeah, tzdata
<Vigo> DexterLB: Thank you
<darolu> Torrentow_, your / partition should be either ext4 or xfs; yeah. xfs is more reliable although ext4 is faster and has neat features
<bbordwell> darolu, but windows includes a defrag utility so you would have to be stupid to buy one?
<Torrentow_> i will test raifaser fs
<DexterLB> hmm, I have ext3 for / on lucid
<DexterLB> is that bad?
<bbordwell> DexterLB, nope
<darolu> bbordwell, they also offer anti-virus solutions which in my opinion is far more stupid
<darolu> bbordwell, I haven't used windows in a while, but I remember a "CCleaner" app (or similar name) that was quite popular, I bet there are hundreds of similar apps out there
<darolu> DexterLB, is not bad at all
<Vigo> I use ClamAV and others on this GNU/Linux/BSD box because MS is still 95% or more of the users worldwide.
<darolu> I'd like to use the font used in the new Ubuntu logo, does the font have a name? is there a font package already available? a similar one at least?
<arand> darolu: I'm not even sure it's all finished...
<Vigo> darolu: I am still looking for that for you, no luck yet..
<darolu> arand, I'm not sure either, but I suppose it's been finished for a while now; anyways a similar font would be nice; is there a similar one? I love the "u" and "t" look
<darolu> Vigo, thanks I'm still looking for it or a similar one... sadly I see no "ttf-ubuntu-title" package in lucid's ones
<darolu> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hu/lucid/x11/ttf-ubuntu-title
<Vigo> darolu: Maybe here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lucid-changes/2010-March/009224.html <>Regenerate font, among other things including more Kazakh characters
<darolu> Vigo, the link seems to be a thread about a boot loader :( the package I pasted installs the "regular/old" ubuntu font
<Vigo> daralu: It is not the Kazakh thing?
<Vigo> darolu: Or here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/0.9.8
<darolu> Vigo, Kasakh refers to a ethnic group, the thread talks about the characters they use; the second launchpad link you pasted talks about a boot theme also.
<Vigo> It is a Humanity towards all thing, maybe
<darolu> (well seems to contain sources of a boot theme)
<Vigo> So the gfxboot may have it listed...?
<darolu> I'm looking for the latin/utf-8/iso-8859-1 version of it; thanks man
<Vigo> darolu: You are quite welcome, I hope that path works.
<gentoo4life> the new flgrx drivers that ubuntu got early are working pretty good. anyone else using them now?
<yatin_> I have installed ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop, works great... I have tried installing on my desktop but cant make it to work... i have nvidia 7200 gs graphics card..
<Vigo> I am sleepy now, Thank you all and have a great time.
<titan_ark> hi. I just wanted to report that its the 2nd time in 2 weeks my lucid boot has failed
<gentoo4life> anyone else having shutdown issues? like it just goes black and the computer doesnt power off
<titan_ark> gentoo4life, yes i had something similar now.
<gentoo4life> titan_ark, you firgure out whats causing the problem?
<titan_ark> actually FF was instantiating and also the terminal was inaccessable no buttons or text was visible in the dialog boxes that came up etc
<titan_ark> so i tried to reboot and it was not
<titan_ark> so i had to force reboot
<titan_ark> and now i cant boot in!
<titan_ark> could not figure out whats wrong
<gentoo4life> ouch, you running a raid?
<gentoo4life> it fucks up the stripe when you power off using raid... ive done it too many times lol
<titan_ark> i dont think raid. not much idea. its an hp dv4 notebook
<titan_ark> 2nd time i had to re install lucid :(
<titan_ark> i think i will have to wait for rc. beta is too buggy
<gentoo4life> im using the daily, its running great on my desktop although its only been a couple of days since the ati drivers got fixed
<titan_ark> that is good
<titan_ark> i have been having trouble since day 1
<titan_ark> nti**.bin crashes on every boot
<titan_ark> quite a few crashes
<gentoo4life> this is the first 64bit linux distro ive used on this computer that had flawless 1080p and didnt have those horizontal line artifacts in openarena. im quite impressed
<BigMack83> im using lucid on my HP pavillion dv7, anytime i put a dvd in to play it, it tells me unable to play: cannot read from resource. does anyone else know of this issue?
<bbordwell> BigMack83, do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<BigMack83> ill look, hold on
<BigMack83> um updating my sources. so just a sec
<gentoo4life> its libdvdread is think now
<bbordwell> gentoo4life, that is a diffferent package
<bbordwell> gentoo4life, libdvdcss2 is for the encryption
<gentoo4life> ah
<bbordwell> BigMack83, also check for libdvdread though as that is needed as well
<gentoo4life> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bbordwell> gentoo4life, he left the channel
<gentoo4life> just incase anyone else was lurkin
<BigMack83> bbordwell: i guess i didnt have it installed. i dont see why you cant just play encrypted dvd's by default. i can see ripping them, but just to play. seems kinda lame.
<gentoo4life> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs you missed this a second ago
<bbordwell> BigMack83, it is illegal to ship ubuntu in some countries with it included
<bbordwell> BigMack83, http://packages.medibuntu.org/lucid/libdvdcss2.html
<bbordwell> install that package
<BigMack83> yea i found the page to install it. thanks
<BigMack83> in the package manager, in the description for the*buntu-restricted-extras it said it wasnt installed and gave a link to install it
<BigMack83> thanks
<qwertyjustin> hey my computer just froze coming out of suspend mode. it happens occasionally, what's the best log file to look @ for this issue??
<Machtin> why does my hp-printer not print duplex, although i set it to do so?
<qwertyjustin> type in ur printer model and 'ubuntu' in google
<qwertyjustin> they'll help u get it good mate
<qwertyjustin> i just through on my hp the other day
<qwertyjustin> works brilliant
<Machtin> hm, i'll check
<HagenaarsDotNu> \quit
<linuxrevolution> waiting for beta 2 :-/
<bullgard> '~$ uname -a; Linux T42 2.6.32-19-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 31 17:46:20 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux.' My Ubuntu is up-to-date. is this Beta 2?
<bbordwell> bullgard, yes
<bullgard> bbordwell: Thank you.
<bbordwell> bullgard, unless they upload some new packages fro bug fixes at the last minute.
<bbordwell> s/fro/for
<RHansen> it looks like my updated beta1 kernel
<RHansen> is beta2 equal to beta1 with updates?
<bbordwell> RHansen, since april first pretty much
<RHansen> thanks
<bbordwell> RHansen, a week before the beta release there is a package freeze so no changes are made unless it is minor bug fixes to ensure the beta2 disk will be (mostly) stable
<RHansen> I'll go see if I can replicate a bug then, I have a server install and the console doesnt show up when booting. I can ssh to the box fine though. I searched the bug-site, but couldnt find it there.
<linuxrevolution> bbordwell: I change theme but nautilus is classic theme!!
<BUGabundo> diæs !
<bbordwell> linuxrevolution, changing themes is working fine for me. have you tried rebooting?
<linuxrevolution> bbordwell: yes, sometimes when I start ubuntu, theme is classic and I have to change it again
<linuxrevolution> bbordwell: yes, sometimes when I start ubuntu, theme is classic and I have to change it again
<ranjan> hai all the plymouth is missing after the latest update.
<ranjan> any work around
<ranjan> ??
<RHansen> Ok, so I installed a second Lenovo T500 with 10.04beta1 32-bit server-edition, and there is only a blank console on that one too. Clean server install with only openssh-server. Does that warrant a bug-report?
<BUGabundo> someone check something for me , please
<BUGabundo>  should click images attached to LP open a new tab? or use the same?
<Sweet> does anyone know when beta2 is going to be released
<jpds> Sweet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<jackhigh1> anyone familiar with the ayi open driver it cant detect my screen and i cant get a decent resoulution
<jackhigh1> *ati
<Sweet> jpds: I know its today but I was just wondering when exactly ^^
<jpds> Sweet: No idea.
<sebsebseb> Sweet: probably in a few hours or so
<allard> Hey, I tried to upgrade to beta1. The upgrade worked, but now my nvidia video card does nothing on 2.6.32. That is, the monitors go black and it looks like there is no video output what soever. The old 2.6.31 kernel still boots and X works fine. Where should I go and file a bugreport
<coz_> allard,  did you reinstall the nvidia driver?
<allard> yeah, I tried to reinstall, lemme see
<allard> apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx-185
<allard> I also ran dkms
<coz_> allard,  let me check on my lucid machine for the correct one hold on
<allard> dkms status shows an installed module for 2.6.32
<allard> that would be the latest... )
<coz_> allard,  I believe it would be   sudo apt-get install  nvidia-current
<allard> ah, 195.36.15
<allard> reinstalling now
<allard> must be mode settings support that is borked
<allard> s/settings/setting/
<marienz> I think I'll upgrade my laptop from karmic once beta2's officially released
<allard> allright, this did something :)
<allard> thanks, coz_
<coz_> allard,  let me know if it in fact worked
<allard> now to test it :)
<allard> brb ;)
<The_Toxic_Mite> Hello
<zenet> hello
<zenet> i'm trying to install the ubuntu 10.04 beta on my intel 2 Quad 64 and the install process freezes !!
<zenet> anybody here ?
<sebsebseb> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/ubuntu-1004-drops-yahoo-will-use-google.html
<sebsebseb> hi duffydack
<gnomefreak> zenet: yes people are here, someone will help you if they can help with your issue
<duffydack> hi
<duffydack> sebsebseb, lol, I was just about to post that
<sebsebseb> oh?
<sebsebseb> duffydack: beat you to it then :D
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: see log from this # for about 22:00 GMT+1 yesterday for more insite on google vs yahoo
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: im looking at the mailing list post
<[diablo]> afternoon all
<[diablo]> guys, beta2 is out today yeah?
<coc0nut> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<[diablo]> yep, I´ve seen it
<chazco> Hi... on 9.10 i can enable and calibrate my touchscreen using a HAL FDI file... how can I do this on 10.04? (the touchscreen doesn't work on the live cd)
<[diablo]> any torrents kicking about as I see no ISO images atm
<coc0nut> Is it even out yet?
<coc0nut> I thought it'd be released later as half the world isn't even awake yet. ^^
<duffydack> in cdimages.ubuntu.com there is Archive-Update-in-Progress-chromium.canonical.com   ?)
<Sensiva> /top
<duffydack> guess im beta 2 already, there aint been any major updates for sometime
<neurre> hi
<neurre> is there net installo cd image somewhere?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> sec
<BUGabundo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<BUGabundo> neurre: ^^^^^^
<BUGabundo> you can also use netboot.me or boot.kernel.org
<BUGabundo> but will need to set the proper mirror to point to lucid
<mkulke> hello, i updated my packages today and now my laptop does not shutdown any more. it just hangs on the splash screen forever :/
<mkulke> anyone had this problem?
<bpat|Work> For the beta, is the netbook remix using gnome available?  Or is there only one and that which is on the Kubuntu (and assumingly uses KDE) the only one?
<[diablo]> and does anyone know about JEOS 10.04 at all please?
<yellabs> hello everybody
<yellabs> how is it going?
<[diablo]> afternoon yellabs
<yellabs> is there a freeze in the daily builds ? its at april 6, thats the latest version...
<yellabs> so there is no 7 april or 8 april version?
<yellabs> or is my cache playing tricks?
<yellabs> any tips are welcome
<yellabs> daily live, cd is what i am talking about by the way
<yellabs> could some one take a quick look?
<yellabs> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<yellabs> does it say 6 april ?
<Sensiva> yellabs Beta2 freeze happened on the 1st of Apr.
<Sensiva> according to the schedule Beta2 will be released today
<yellabs> ah , i see
<yellabs> i will wait a bit then , cool
<yellabs> thanks for the info
<yellabs> good
<Sensiva> you welcome
<HagenaarsDotNu1> Is there an eta for the beta 2 or is it merely sometime today?
<yofel> HagenaarsDotNu1: some time, there'll be a mail on the devel-announce mailing list once it's out and the topic will be updated
<yofel> HagenaarsDotNu1: you can just get a daily build from yesterday though, not much has changed since then
<quentusrex> anyone know what time the beta is coming out?
<BUGabundo> !schedule > quentusrex
<ubottu> quentusrex, please see my private message
<zekoZeko> someone please update the topic, only questions today seem to be about beta2 release :)
<quentusrex> :)
<quentusrex> yes, someone please update the topic
<BUGabundo> oh noesz
<BUGabundo> release day again?
<alvin> Hmm, if you set 'iface eth0 inet dhcp' in /etc/network/interfaces, Lucid does not create /etc/resolv.conf at boot, but does give you an IP address. Against what package do you file such a bug?
<quentusrex> since many people avoid the first beta's like the plague, but are willing to test the 2nd beta
<BUGabundo> I better mute this # then
<quentusrex> it ain't me, but it's always the top thing for release days...
<BUGabundo> alvin: did you change NM to managed mode?
<BUGabundo> cause in unmanged it will ignore /etc/network/interfaces
<jo-erlend> does anyone know the actual reason for switching back to Google?
<quentusrex> BUGabundo, thanks for the pm, but I already know today is the release. I asked about the time.
<alvin> BUGabundo: NM should see that I'm using /etc/network/interfaces. Has that changed?
<BUGabundo> alvin: like 3 cycles ago?
<yofel> zekoZeko, quentusrex: the topic will be updated once beta2 is out, be patient
<BUGabundo> or am I missinterperting ?
<yofel> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey yofel
<alvin> BUGabundo: I think you are wrong there.
<BUGabundo> I totally forgot today was B2 :(
<zekoZeko> yofel: update it to: beta2 is not out yet, be patient :)
<BUGabundo> alvin: please ask asac in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<BUGabundo> NM is his work
<BUGabundo> zekoZeko: LOOOOOOOOOL
<yofel> hm, here NM shows that the interface is unmanaged I think if interface is used
<yofel> don't have gui access to my server atm to check it
<alvin> But /etc/network/interfaces is not NM. Otherwise I could file the bug against NM. Wehn using NM, itactually works wel.
<yofel> oh, I'm using static configuration
<yofel> hm...
<alvin> yofel is right. That's that way it should be. If I say: auto eth0 and iface eth0 inet dhcp, NM should not do anything.
<quentusrex> thanks yofel just checking.
<quentusrex> :)
<yofel> but I think my server still uses dhcp for DNS
<alvin> And it doesn't. Only weird thing is: I do receive an IP address, but resolvconf does not create /etc/resolv.conf
<alvin> Which causes the boot process to break
<yofel> I'm  not exactly sure how interfaces works, but here's mine: http://yofel.pastebin.com/6bWhX0Ar
<alvin> I wish we had boot logging, but the Ubuntu faeries have not been kind in that regard :-(
<yofel> resolv.conf is properly set
<alvin> yofel: That is a perfectly valid /etc/network/interfaces. You're not using NM. (neither was I)
<alvin> that's because you set it by hand. When using dhcp, it gets overwritten
<yofel> alvin: well, upstart doesn't talk much by default, use --verbose or --debug to make it talk, it should log the boot too then I think
<yofel> (use them where quiet splash is set)
<alvin> Where is that exactly? Some grub configuration? I lost track when they removed menu.lst
<avis> how is rv620 support in lucid ?  what i'm wondering specificly is video playback
<yofel> alvin: said it wrong: I didn't set my resolv.conf, but it does have the proper content
<alvin> there's /etc/default/bootlogd, but we shouldn't touch that according to the upstart dev
<yofel> maybe it's left over my NM...
<yofel> *by
<alvin> yofel: Probably :-)
<alvin> It's generated by resolvconf when using dhcp
<yofel> alvin: it's the grub kernel line (GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub)
<BigMack83> sorry for asking again, but i was disconnected after i asked and dont know if anyone answered. But, i have managed to get flashplayer 10 x64 installed and working for firefox, but how can i get flash player 10 to work under chrome on a x64 machine? i have the x64 libflashplayer.so file
<yofel> alvin: I haven't used them much though except for debugging hung boots. --debug slows boot down quite a bit
<alvin> yofel: Thanks. Is there any documentation (man page) about what --verbose  and --debug do?
<yofel> alvin: man init mentiones --verbose, --debug was mentioned by someone in here
<alvin> yofel: With the lightning fast boot we have now, I don't care. I'm suffering from having LVM and Lucid has big troubles with that. A bit of debugging can't hurt
<BUGabundo> lunch
<alvin> That man page does not say anything about grub.cfg, but about init. I'll just delete splash and quiet for now. (Splash is plain ugly and I can only read the middle of a message anyway because 1 line is larger than the 21" screen), so I won't miss that
<yofel> !grub2 | alvin
<ubottu> alvin: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
 * alvin reboots while quasselcore stays here
<yofel> oh, a fellow quasselcore user :D
<dholbach> Packaging Training session in #ubuntu-classroom with geser in 10 mins: Q&A about the Developer Membership Board
<alvin> ...I forgot to run update-grub. But I can confirm the bug. No resolv.conf
<yofel> hm... the only thing that the networking init script does today is run 'ifup -a'
<yofel> alvin: maybe file a bug against that?
<yofel> package 'ifupdown'
 * yofel goes to his desktop and messes with the network configuration...
<theadmin> Will Lucid already be as Lubuntu as stand-alone system?
<Dr_Willis> there is a lubuntu iso i thought allready. but i did not see it at the normal ubuntu download servers
<Dr_Willis> but at the lubuntu homepage
<bazhang> perhaps #lubuntu would know
<alvin> yofel: I'll do it like that without looking for extra logs. There are way too many problems with booting. Due to the LVM volumes not mounting, I have to skip mounting during boot and issue a mount -a afterwards. Now, plymouth asks nicely if I want to wait for all eternity for the filesystem to come available or press 'S' to skip. (I press S). Without splash, there's no such option, and not even a notification of trying to mount the volume.
<alvin>  Pressing S does work however,...
 * yofel would be curious why we have no lubuntu dailies
<theadmin> Dunno, when i click "get Lubuntu" on their homepage it redirects me to Bazaar branch list on Launchpad
<yofel> alvin: yeah, boot interaction is horrible, I had similiar issues with plymouth waiting for nfs4 here without network being up
<alvin> restored splash. I can live with an ugly kubuntu logo for a few seconds. (Blame nvidia and their proprietary drivers.)
<yofel> oh, I have 1600x1200 plymouth here with nvidia thanks to framebuffers :D
<alvin> yofel: Don't get me started about NFS mounts in /etc/fstab! Canonical support told me it would be better in Lucid. That's the primary reason I'm testing now.
<yofel> haha
<alvin> They also told me there are not many users suffering from that, according to the bug report :-( I think they are wrong there.
<yofel> oh nice, after setting eth1 in interfaces here it's not even started o.O, eth0, wlan0 and lo yes, but eth1 not
<alvin> ifupdown it is
<yofel> hm,  ifup -a doesn't start it
<yofel> I have to manually run ifup eth1
<yofel> aaaaargh...
<alvin> Erase your /etc/resolv.conf and see what happens (well, move, not erase)
<yofel> resolvconf: Error: /etc/resolv.conf must be a symlink -> wtf?
<alvin> Yeah, I thought I had seen messages like that
<alvin> Oh? Apparently it is
<yofel> dhcp is run, and gets the proper values, but can't set resolv.conf
<yofel> it isn't here
<yofel> for whatever reason
<alvin> Well, if you use NM. It's a link to /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf
<yofel> let me fix that and try again
<alvin> strange,...
<yofel> ok, now ifup -a brings eth1 up  properly with IP, and a useless resolv.conf
<yofel> oh come on
<yofel> not that stupid postfix error again...
<alvin> yofel: Here's the bug 558384
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 558384 in ifupdown "Settings dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces does not create /etc/resolv.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558384
<yofel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/411008/
<yofel> that's my ifup eth1
<yofel> first it complains about it not being a symlink and then it complains about it being the same file...
<alvin> lol, I like: cp: `/etc/resolv.conf' and `/etc/resolv.conf' are the same file
<alvin> Hmm, I should probably have reported against resolvconf instead of ifupdown
<alvin> aptitude why resolvconf says: plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<yofel> fixed by adding '|| exit 0' after the cp command...
<yofel> ok, now resolv.conf is set properly
<yofel> actually the error that makes the whole thing fail comes from a postfix script
<yofel> and I think I had that error months ago with bind9 already...
<yofel> still not fixed
<yofel> ok, let me reboot and try again
<alvin> Yeah, Ubuntu is in need of more resources for bug fixing.
<yofel> actually I could write up a debdiff for that now, I'll check on the bug report from back then later
<yofel> if you want bugs fixed fix them yourself...
<alvin> I know that sentence, but I'm no programmer. I did pay Canonical for support (if many people do that they can hire more devs), but that does not entitle me to requests fixes.
<alvin> They provide workarounds instead.
<yofel> well, if it's simple script errors I know how to fix them, and I learned a bit about debian packaging since I last had that error
<alvin> It's certainly sensible, but most production problems when using Ubuntu come from bugs
<yofel> indeed
<yofel> alvin: just to make sure, you do have postfix installed?
<alvin> yofel: No, I don't
<yofel> ok, booting now, let's see what happens
<yofel> *lets
<videorechner> hi, I booted a live image over network to ram, things worked great, but Knetworkmanager wont be able to connect to the network. All it says is: Trying to retrieve network adress
<yofel> alvin: ok... resolvconf still empty...
<yofel> and eth1 not up again o.O
<alvin> empty or non-existing?
<yofel> down
<yofel> resolv.conf existing with the 2 comment lines
<alvin> Ah, true. I have the same
<alvin> But I believe, after the upgrade, I had no file. The 2 comment lines where created after using NM (I think)
<yofel> ok, let me check something...
<yofel> now plymouth crashed on fsck...
<alvin> Don't worry. It will be an LTS release. More stability is coming. ;-)
<alvin> They wouldn't put beta quality software in an LTS.
<yofel> well, it'll be better than karmic at least
<alvin> I certainly hope so!
<yofel> the bug I had just now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/554079
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554079 in sysvinit "Lucid boot failed to complete after fsck" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yofel> not sysvinits fault, but I think even scott isn't sure what's wrong
<yofel> *headdesk*
<yofel> I forgot to add eth1 to 'auto lo' ...
<yofel> ok, now eth1 is up on boot, but resol.conf is still unusable
<yofel> let me confirm your bug
<alvin> I use Ubuntu a lot for my freelance work, but I didn't dare install karmic at most places. If Canonical succeeds in getting Lucid stable, I think I'll buy some landscape licenses from them. Otherwise, I don't really know what way to go.
<alvin> scott just has too much work. That's a big project for one man
<coc0nut> What does Scott do?
<yofel> indeed, and then he has to bear with bugs like https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/557177
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557177 in mountall "init: support mandatory arguments, or prevent starting of tasks without any arguments" [High,Fix committed]
<yofel> (the comments)
<alvin> Well, he writes it in his last comments in that bug "I have to maintain just about every line of code between the Ubuntu kernel and the X server and basically the entire boot system"
<coc0nut> One person does that?
<coc0nut> Impressive.
<alvin> I must admit I see his name in quite a lot of bugs that are critical to production (at least for me)
<yofel> +1
<alvin> He's the one that might eventually give us boot logging.
<yofel> alvin: does running 'sudo ifdown -a; sudo ifup -a' fix the resolv.conf after booting?
<alvin> let me try
<alvin> no
<alvin> Heh, I can actually keep typing without resolv.conf now :-)
<alvin> resolvconf: Error: /etc/resolv.conf must be a symlink
<alvin> run-parts: /etc/network/if-up.d/000resolvconf exited with return code 1
<yofel> ...
<yofel> and if it's a symlink?
<alvin> checking...
<alvin> That works.
<alvin> So, conclusion: It only goes wrong during boot?
<yofel> this should be bug 448095 then
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 448095 in resolvconf "resolvconf starts after ifupdown, does not pick the dns-nameserver and dns-search lines up from /etc/network/interfaces" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448095
<koltroll> has something changed in lucid when it comes to NTFS-support ?
<alvin> yofel: Hmm, I didn't use those lines. I don't think it's the same bug, judging from the comments. (Some of the comments are also not about the bug itself)
<koltroll> Because I can mount my NTFS-partition and write to it without any problems whatsoever. And as far as I can understand, that shouldn't be possible with Karmic, at least not with the default kernel drivers.
<alvin> yofel: However, I do remember from Karmic that the search domain was indeed not respected! Subscribing to the bug...
<yofel> koltroll: mounting ntfs in gnome should use ntfs-3g which has proper write support
<alvin> lol, one of the comments: resolvconf is in universe. That means it isn't even officialy supported.
<yofel> which is actually true, insane but true
<yofel> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<koltroll> yofel, ooh is that how it works. Hmm. Well that's brilliant. Then I should happily be able to convert my ext4 to ntfs and then be able to work with the partitions from both os'es - yes?
<yofel> koltroll: depends on what you need, ntfs has no support for linux permissions, so you can only use it for data storage not as a system partition
<alvin> koltroll: Yes, don't put / on ntfs.
<yofel> alvin: I'll confirm and reassign your bug to resolvconf, as ifup brings the interface up properly but only the DNS settings are missing
<koltroll> yofel, alvin - it's my warez really. I've got an iphone, and those I need iTunes. The win system is on a separate partition
<alvin> yofel: Yes, do that. ifupdown is not to blame
<alvin> koltroll: I believe there are linux programs that let you put stuff on an iPhone too.
<koltroll> is that how you say it. "and those". it's not, is it. and word you use instead of "there for"
<koltroll> alvin, yea there are, but it's just alot easier with itunes. everything just works, no hustle.
<BUGabundo_lunch> koltroll: better put all in ext4 and install the extfs driver on windows
<koltroll> BUGabundo_lunch, there's such a thing? yea that sounds way better!
<koltroll> I just realized I got my super warez partition mounted as /home here so I want be touching it :)
<yofel> BUGa_vacations: is extfs able to properly access ext4? I'm not sure about extends
<alvin> koltroll: It' 'therefore' (I suppose. Not native English either). But we did understand what you meant.
<yofel> alvin: done
<BUGa_vacations> yofel: I had no prob with ext 2 or 3
<BUGa_vacations> and for most of what it needs from ext4, it _should_ work
<alvin> BUGa_vacations: Actually, the most stable way is ntfs-3g. ext2fs on Windows could destroy stuff and (as far as I know) does not work with ext4
<BUGa_vacations> but I'm sure koltroll won't mind testing on a backup disk
<alvin> My brother used it for a long time on ext3 and it did go wrong.
<koltroll> alvin, "thus" is the word as I was looking for :) "  Therefore; consequently: Thus it was necessary for me to resign."
<yofel> I know it works with ext2/3, haven't tested 4 myself yet
<alvin> koltroll: Nice :-)
<yofel> I certainly won't try to enable write support though
<BUGa_vacations> alvin: until ntfs-3g re-writes the the kernel hooks, I'm sticking with " extfs driver is better"
<BUGa_vacations> plus I have 3 disks that are accessed by windows for a lot of IO, and they are much better in ext3
<BUGa_vacations> plus no fragmentation
<alvin> Suit yourself. I don't mix anymore and put important files on a server
 * yofel remembers that he wanted to convert is ext3 storage driver to ext4 sometime...
<BUGa_vacations> ohh ntfs-3g is DEAD slow
<alvin> Ah, fragmentation :-) I often forget it exists
<yofel> s/driver/drives/
<BUGa_vacations> right
<Raydiation> hi could it be that the disc check at startup freezes?
<Raydiation> after i restartet it froze at 79% now at 56%
<yofel> Raydiation: with plymouth yes, at ~70%
<Raydiation> yofel: anything to do against this?
<yofel> Raydiation: set bug 554079 to affect you
<Raydiation> any boot param
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554079 in sysvinit "Lucid boot failed to complete after fsck" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554079
<yofel> not really, reboot without fsck is the workaround for now
<Raydiation> hm do i have to boot from live cd and check from there?
<Raydiation> or do i have a way to not check without having to chroot with a live cd
<yofel> unless you have forcefsck set it should boot fine after ctrl+alt+del without the fsck on boot. as the fsck run itself runs fine, but mountall gets stuck somewhere
<yofel> if you have that file though you'll have to remove it somehow, maybe try to boot with 'rw init=/bin/bash' instead of 'ro quiet splash' on your kernel grub line
<yofel> or do it from a live disk
<Raydiation> k
<Raydiation> k it worked
<Raydiation> i just deleted quiet and splash from the params
<Raydiation> will this be fixed til stable?
<Raydiation> and can i temporarly disable it or set it up to 100 mounts
<yofel> Raydiation: you can disable auto check in /etc/fstab or set the mount count with tune2fs -c (if you use ext234)
<QueenZ> Is Beta 2 out yet?
<BUGa_vacations> QueenZ: /topic
<alvin> QueenZ: no, but you could download a daily and then zsync when beta2 is out if you want it faster
<QueenZ> alvin: what is zsync?
<alvin> Maybe ubottu knows
<alvin> !szync
<alvin> !zsync
<BUGa_vacations> alvin: stealing my line??
<QueenZ> !zsync
<yofel> !info zsync
<BUGa_vacations> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<alvin> BUGa_vacations: :-)
<Torrentow_> !help
<ubottu> zsync (source: zsync): client-side implementation of the rsync algorithm. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 104 kB, installed size 244 kB
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BUGa_vacations> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
 * BUGa_vacations is now known as the bot
<jo-erlend> what about jigdo, wasn't that supposed to do that?
<alvin> Oooh, jigdo. I believe it is something similar, yes.
<BUGa_vacations> yes
<jo-erlend> is there any historical record of the time of day when each iso has been released? I mean, if there is a clear pattern, then we can extrapolate. :)
<BUGa_vacations> yes
<BUGa_vacations> about 16h GMT+1 for final releases
<BUGa_vacations> but milestones have no such thing, and the tests have many more itearations
<QueenZ> window buttons are going to change again!!!! :(((
<Pici> Hm?
<joaopinto> QueenZ, they are ?
<QueenZ> joaopinto: yep
<QueenZ> They will stay in the upper left, but the order will change from how they appeared in the beta; now it will be (from left to right): close, minimize, maximize.
<QueenZ> http://lwn.net/Articles/381546/
<BUGa_vacations> ill open a guest session in  bit
<Pici> QueenZ: Read that again.
<QueenZ> Pici: i told you they would chang
<QueenZ> change*
<Pici> QueenZ: The order of the buttons is changing, not their placement on the window.  also, I believe  that this fix was already commited and published.
<QueenZ> it wasn't a bug
<QueenZ> people are already used at the new order
<QueenZ> now it will change again
<LinuxGuy2009> Beta2 expected today guys?
<BUGa_vacations> well, it's a devel cycle
<BUGa_vacations> changes do happen
<QueenZ> LinuxGuy2009: yep
<sebsebseb> LinuxGuy2009: yes
<LinuxGuy2009> sweet
<ZykoticK9> QueenZ, good thing Beta testers are flexible ;)
<rye> QueenZ, it took a day to re-configure my brain to start using new layout
<BUGa_vacations> specially for important milestones
<BUGa_vacations> as Betas
<QueenZ> rye: gonna have to reconfigure your brain again :D
<QueenZ> i'm glad i'm not a beta tester :D
<rye> QueenZ, no, I mean after "big little gone" to "gone little big"
<QueenZ> right..
<LinuxGuy2009> There isnt any reason to do a fresh install with beta2 when its done is there? As long as your updated then you already have beta2 right?
<yofel> LinuxGuy2009: yes
<sebsebseb> LinuxGuy2009: don't always get what your  meant to have, when upgrading development versions
<LinuxGuy2009> ok just making sure
<yofel> well, it shouldn't be much different, maybe some setting here and there
<LinuxGuy2009> so then a clean install would be recomended, yes?
<yofel> I wouldn't do one, but it might be cleaner
<LinuxGuy2009> ok
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<h00k> Beta 2 todayCC!
<h00k> s/CC//
<JoshuaL> hmm
<JoshuaL> before i login my touchpad works fine, after logging in it doesnt work. my usb mouse seems to work fine
<Italian_Plumber> wow just checked the schedule... beta2 due out today?  Any big changes from Beta1?
<sp> JoshuaL: could be that the touchpad is disabled when the mouse is plugged in... try unplugging the mouse :)
<sp> JoshuaL: just an idea though
<JoshuaL> sp, it does work fine before logging in? even with the usb mouse attached. unplugging the mouse doesnt help
<sp> JoshuaL: ok, must be something else then... that was just a wild guess
 * alvin is looking wide-eyed at hist monitor
<alvin> aptitude just dumped core
<yofel> oh, that
<yofel> does it work if you run it with -q ?
 * alvin runs aptitude -q update
<alvin> Looks like it just hangs now
<alvin> Ah no, it continues
<yofel> -q is quiet so it might look like it hangs
<alvin> Apparently you have had this issue before?
<yofel> alvin: bug 515525
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515525 in aptitude "aptitude assert failure: *** glibc detected *** aptitude: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x08f9d658 ***" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515525
<alvin> That's the message. Thanks
<alvin> O! I think I haver never seen that much duplicates before.
<alvin> Launchpad should take a sum from the duplicates too. This bug affects .... people.
<yofel> crash bugs tend to get a lot of duplicates
<cwillu_at_work> alvin, sounds like the terminal sizing fixes that broke things for me
<cwillu_at_work> I've had aptitude pinned for a while now
<yofel> yep, it's the terminal sizing
<yofel> bad patch
<alvin> lol, indeed. If I resize the terminal, it works fine
 * alvin is half expecting a 'Milennium Edition' logo on the new cd's
<yofel> lol XD
<yofel> everyone complains, but ubuntu has always been more stable for me than my old copy of Win98SE
<yofel> we're getting off topic though...
<alvin> Yes. (To be fair, I do agree that it's more stable than win98/me. But it's certainly not more stable than plain debian.)
<yofel> actually I have a fun case here: I tried aptitude-gtk on sid once and wanted to backport it to ubuntu so I merged it, now aptitude-gtk works perfectly fine on sid, but segfaults on start in ubuntu with some critical gtk assertion
<yofel> maybe debian doesn't have as strict compiling settings than ubuntu?
<sp> yofel: might also be related to Debian still having a slightly older version of both Gtk and Gnome installed
<sp> that would explain segfaults with the combination of a critical gtk assertion
<sp> just an idea :)
<yofel> could be, they fixed a few bugs in aptitude since then, I'll merge it again when I get the time
<alvin> Yofel, you seem to know a lot about current bugs. Do you happen to know something about an io_scheduler problem in the kernel (karmic). I hope to see that this problem no longer exists in Lucid.
<alvin> I went offline because of it. kvm server runs a quest that has quasselcore. kvm host (karmic) went down. Probably a kernel panic. I can check tonight. The server isn't even under load
<yofel> not sure, I don't follow kernel related bugs that much, if you know more details you could search on google with 'site:bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux <search_term>' and see if you find any bug reports that sound like your issue
<alvin> I need to reboot the server by hand, and I'm on another location now. Will do tonight if I have the logs.
<alvin> Looks like this lucid bug 555067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 555067 in linux "Bug with IO scheduler in kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555067
<fabio333> hi there
<yofel> alvin: if that's your bug don't forget to make it as affecting you and set the status to confirmed
<fabio333> i'm trying plymouth with my old ati igp 345: it works but kms is slower...
<fabio333> less acceleration with kernel modesetting on than before...
<alvin> yofel: the messages and symptoms are the same, but it is on karmic. They also match bug 262843 (Jaunty)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262843 in linux "[2.6.27-2.3] (sometimes temporary ?!) system deadlock with io_schedule " [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262843
<yofel> fabio333: you could try disabling KMS by adding 'nomodeset' or 'radeon.modeset=0' to the kernel grub line
<yofel> and see if it works better then
<alvin> Then there's bug 276476. Same symptoms, but 'fixed'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276476 in linux "INFO: task blocked for more than 120 seconds causes system freeze" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276476
<fabio333> <yofel>: i know but it supposed to be slower or it's just my old card?
<yofel> fabio333: no idea, I don't know much about ati cards, but kms does indeed not work very well with some cards
<fabio333> plymouth animation start very late... too
<slibuntu> Hey all, anyone know when we can expect lucid beta 2?
<Pici> When its done.
<kklimonda> slibuntu: you can just download the latest daily image
<slibuntu> :)
<alvin> Aha, ubuntu-server uses another scheduler (deadline). Can someone confirm this?
<SwedeMike> slibuntu: google for lucid release schedule
<slibuntu> kklimonda: might just do that then so
<jo-erlend> alvin, and the kernel uses PAE.
<alvin> That could explain why I'm only seeing these freezes and crashes on the server edition
<slibuntu> SwedeMike: It's projected to be released today
<jo-erlend> server edition uses selinux by default too, doesn't it?
<kklimonda> jo-erlend: no
<alvin> jo-erlend: Could PAE be a problem? The servers I'm talking about have 16 à 32 GB ram and are 64bit machines
<alvin> no, apparmor
<gorgapor> slibuntu, i'm sure you're tired of hearing about this, but any idea what time today beta2 might land?
<slibuntu> gorgapor: That's what I logged on to ask, the best answer so far has been, "when it's ready" :)
<gorgapor> slibuntu, heh, thanks
<gorgapor> !schedule > gorgapor
<ubottu> gorgapor, please see my private message
<yofel> the schedule link is in the topic btw...
 * alvin is going home and kick his buggy karmic server back into service.
<doru_> Hello what's up with Lucid Beta2? When is it going to be released?
<Pici> When testing is completed.
<POE> when is testing completed then?
<BUGa_vacations> POE: when it ready
<doru_> Pici: Sorry, let me rephrase please! When Lucid Beta2 is going to be released?
<BUGa_vacations> doru_: when its ready
<BUGa_vacations> if you guys are in an hurry get a daily
<BUGa_vacations> then zsync the beta2
<doru_> Do you happen to have a tutorial on how to do that?
<BUGa_vacations> $ zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<Moc> no beta2 yet ?
<BUGa_vacations> no
<doru_> BUGa_vacations: Uh, that's it?
<BUGa_vacations> when you get an email from announce ML
<BUGa_vacations> doru_: want me to complicate it for you ?
<Moc> alot of small issues in 10.04 b1
<doru_> BUGa_vacations: No thanks, I'm making a lot of mess myself.
<BUGa_vacations> Moc: B1 is so darn old!
<doru_> BUGa_vacations: :)
<BUGa_vacations> don't you upgrade daily like the rest of us ?
<Moc> does canonical keep package update away until b2 is released ?
<cwillu_at_work> BUGa_vacations, did I tell you about the long-existing dpkg bug that I tripped over recently?
<Pici> Moc: The archives are frozen while changes are made to stabilize the beta cd.
<BUGa_vacations> Moc: not canonical! release team, makes a archive freeze for Main packages
<cwillu_at_work> BUGa_vacations, dpkg uses readdir to go over /var/lib/dpkg/info, moving files from an unpacked package into there if they exist, and deleting them if they don't
<Moc> k, because even latest update as of last night didnt resolve most issue
<cwillu_at_work> BUGa_vacations, however, readdir is allowed to repeat a file entry if the folder is modified while readdir is still being read
<cwillu_at_work> BUGa_vacations, causing random /var/lib/dpkg/info files to go missing :)
<liam> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/
<cwillu_at_work> btrfs triggers it deterministically due to an optimized readdir, other fs's trigger it probabilistically (and extremely rarely)
<oKtosiTe> Quick question; will something be done about the terrible state we're in with Karmic's grub2 before Lucid releases?
<BUGa_vacations> Moc: have you filed bugs for all of those bugs? what's their current state?
<cwillu_at_work> oKtosiTe, can you be more specific?
<BUGa_vacations> it has NOTHING to do with releases!
<BUGa_vacations> liam: please don't post links
<Moc> BUGa_vacations: I filled one at the beta of 8.10 and it still unresolved today..
<Moc> so I don't care much to fill them anymore
<oKtosiTe> Well, I've previously set my non-linux OS as the default boot option, and after upgrading the kernel, I'm back with Ubuntu being the default.
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, if you haven't filed bugs, and kept up with them, don't be surprised if they don't get fixed
<cwillu_at_work> oKtosiTe, how did you set it?
<oKtosiTe> cwillu_at_work ^^
<BUGa_vacations> Moc: then don't complain!
<liam> BUGa_vacations, sorry
<BUGa_vacations> if you don't file, we can't fix them
<cwillu_at_work> oKtosiTe, it sounds ilke you just modified /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Moc> BUGa_vacations: you missed the first part... I did back then, but it didn't help..
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, link or it didn't happen
<BUGa_vacations> oKtosiTe: don't change grub.cfg by hand! use the /etc/defaults/ dir
<BUGa_vacations> Moc: I say you filed ONE bug, no bug ID we can check up
<BUGa_vacations> I file dozens weekly
<oKtosiTe> cwillu_at_work, it was a while ago... believe I changed the generating script, so it may as well have been after a grub update. Sorry for being so vague, I'm currently not on Linux.
<BUGa_vacations> over 50% of those are triaged over 2 weeks
<Moc> hold on, need to find the bug tracker
<BUGa_vacations> but I still have bugs from 6.06 open :)
<Moc> and my loggin
<BUGa_vacations> Moc: even if I wanna help, I won't look up on 8.10 bugs now... its close to EOL too
<liam>  i found what seems to be the beta 2 looks live but it could be a daily build
<BUGa_vacations> Moc: please search for those bugs you have in CURRENT lucid, or file new ones if they don't existe
<Pici> liam: Thats why we have release announcements.
<cwillu_at_work> oKtosiTe, so we're just taking it on faith that karmic's grub is in horrible condition, despite it working on all my systems running weird root filesystems and such? :)
<BUGa_vacations> liam: again, until oficial email, we won't promote it
<BUGa_vacations> if you are in an hurry, liam get a daily, then zsync the beta2, or any other daily
 * cwillu_at_work thinks BUGa_vacations is ignoring him :(
<BUGa_vacations> cwillu stuff works best on weird stuff then normal deploys, don't you know ?
 * BUGa_vacations pokes cwillu with a 20" pole
 * oKtosiTe sees it's "act like a twat day" in Ubuntu land.
<BUGa_vacations> oKtosiTe: its release day. we all go into auto
<oKtosiTe> BUGa_vacations, is it really? Sorry 'bout that.
<BUGa_vacations> oKtosiTe: stick around and try to count how many "is it out yet" you get over 10 min
<oKtosiTe> I had no idea.
<Moc> I filed the bug for the beta of 9.04, id 363363
<Ascavasaion> What is the small commandline utility to create samba shares?  It opens a small Gnome application just for shares in samba
<oKtosiTe> In that case I'll leave you to it and just try for myself after it's out. :-)
<cwillu_at_work> !bug #363363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363363 in gnome-control-center "Keyboard Layout Key(s) to change layout doesn't work" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363363
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, you have that set currently?
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, if so, can you check if right-alt works with alt-shortcuts?
<Moc> cwillu_at_work: I switched to alt-shift like in windows now
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, can you set it back to the other way to check that?
<BUGa_vacations> Ascavasaion: smb-client?
<Moc> sure, what is alt-shortcuts ?
<BUGa_vacations> oKtosiTe: all help is appreciated
<BUGa_vacations> specially for installs
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, like a keyboard shortcut that uses alt
<cwillu_at_work> alt-tab, etc
<BUGa_vacations> if you are willing to help out, over the usual nagging of new users, please visit #ubuntu-testing
<BUGa_vacations> oKtosiTe: ^^^^^^^
<oKtosiTe> BUGa_vacations, will have a look.
<BUGa_vacations> thanks
 * BUGa_vacations goes kill more blinking lights on other tabs
<Moc> alt-tab using the right ALT doesn't work
<Ascavasaion> BUGa_vacations: No... it is something like share-smb or something.
<BUGa_vacations> Ascavasaion: doesn't ring a bell
<BUGa_vacations> then again I only use ssh and sshfs
<Moc> with or without the both alt to switch language set
<plitter> is the beta 2 out yet?
<Ascavasaion> BUGa_vacations: I remembered it I think... shares-admin
<BUGa_vacations> plitter: /topic
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, with
<BUGa_vacations> cwillu that's a 9.04 bug... let it go
<cwillu_at_work> BUGa_vacations, I tripped over it yesterday
<BUGa_vacations> focus on 10.x
<cwillu_at_work> or something that seems similar
<BUGa_vacations> what? the locale?
<Moc> BUGa_vacations: it a 8.10,9.04,9.10 and 10.04 b1 bug
<cwillu_at_work> I couldn't turn _off_ both alt-keys, and it broke the right alt-key
<BUGa_vacations> aahhh
<BUGa_vacations> ok
<cwillu_at_work> and then like magic it started working properly
<BUGa_vacations> please update such bug with lucid packages
<plitter> BUGa_vacations: it is supposed to be released today
<cwillu_at_work> so if it's a long-standing glitch, I'd like to know thankyouverymuch :p
<BUGa_vacations> Moc: apport-collect 363363
<BUGa_vacations> plitter: so?
<BUGa_vacations> plitter: did you get an email from announce mailinglist?
<BUGa_vacations> cause I didn't, so its not out yet
<plitter> BUGa_vacations: it is in the release schedule
<BUGa_vacations> are you in an hurry to try ?
<plitter> yes:D
<BUGa_vacations> get a daily
<BUGa_vacations> !daily | plitter
<ubottu> plitter: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<cwillu_at_work> plitter, so, come back tomorrow when the end of today is certainly over and done with :p
<BUGa_vacations> you can't then zsync to beta2 or any other iso
<cwillu_at_work> "you have until sunset on april 8th to deliver, or the penguin gets it"
<plitter> awww..... doesnt seem like i have a choice though....
<Moc> cwillu_at_work: Another bigger issues in 10.04 is the Fn key on my dell notebook doesn't work anymore
<Moc> cwillu_at_work: it work for the regular numpad stuff, but for switching the screen mode, or showing the battery status, it doesn't work
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, sounds like there's just no key binding for some of those keystrokes
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, presumably you've filed a bug? :D
<Moc> cwillu_at_work: nope
<Moc> I got about 18 issues like this in my local list
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, so you really should have 18 bugs filed.  Waiting for them to get fixed magically is a good way to make sure at least some of them get neglected
<Moc> like alt-shift-tab isn't set by default
<BUGa_vacations> Moc: known bug
<BUGa_vacations> I filled that one
<BUGa_vacations> conflit with compiz defaults
<Moc> firefox have no default browser set
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, your alt bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/251443
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251443 in xorg-server "keyboard layout switching shortcuts like Alt+Alt do not work anymore" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<BUGa_vacations> Moc: ???? what?
<Moc> lol sorry, thunderbird have no browser set for link
<BUGa_vacations> what's the bug id for that?
<BUGa_vacations> don't use TB so can't confirm
<BUGa_vacations> I'll ask gnomegfreak if I see him
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, generally, the first thing you should doo on finding a bug is to see if it's already reported on launchpad.  If it is, see if it's blocked waiting for some information or work that you can provide
<cwillu_at_work> if you can't find a bug, it's _very_ important to file one
<BUGa_vacations> cwillu don't you love when ppl assume, they don't need to file bugs, cause someone else will, and it ends up never reaching the devs?
<cwillu_at_work> BUGa_vacations, only when they're not using a released operating system :)
<cwillu_at_work> "beta" is not "cool and exciting", and alpha is not "cooler and more exciting!"
<BUGa_vacations> !?
<cwillu_at_work> beta is "broken in known ways" and alpha "known to be broken in unknown ways"
<BUGa_vacations> _dbus_connection_lock (connection=0x5f004e004f005a) at dbus-connection.c:355
<BUGa_vacations> there!
<BUGa_vacations> made chromium chrash
<BUGa_vacations> without even touching it
<BUGa_vacations> WOOT
<BUGa_vacations> No symbol table info available.
<BUGa_vacations> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<cwillu_at_work> that'll teach you to not install the -dbg libs
<BUGa_vacations> http://paste.ubuntu.com/411108/
<BUGa_vacations> dude I already have all the dbg there are in servers
<BUGa_vacations> see anything there?
<QueenZ> no
<Moc> cwillu_at_work: I know it would be the best thing to do, but there is soo many open bugs, it hard to even find one that isn't the same
<BUGa_vacations> $ dpkg -S libdbus-glib
<BUGa_vacations> is HUGE
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, your google-fu is weak :)
<QueenZ> is beta 2 out yet?
<cwillu_at_work> QueenZ, no
<cwillu_at_work> QueenZ, if you have to ask, it's not out yet
<QueenZ> will it be out today?
<cwillu_at_work> QueenZ, now that you asked, it's been postponed yet another day
<Moc> cwillu_at_work: hehe, I'm native french speaking, so my english search doesn't always match other people english
<cwillu_at_work> at this point, it'll be out 3 weeks after 10.04 final is released :p
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, fair enough
<QueenZ> h===haha very funny
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, searching for the specific terms involved will usually get things down to a couple dozen bugs
<Moc> so atless I got my internal bug list ;)
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, the people who fix bugs can't see your internal bug list
<Moc> I got one what very annoying, sometime clicking at the window border make the window under it get selected instead
<Moc> cwillu_at_work: true ..
<cwillu_at_work> and listing them in here doesn't count as filing them
<Moc> cwillu_at_work: darn !
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, file the alt-shift-tab one, I didn't see that filed yet
<cwillu_at_work> I'll try to help sort through it a bit :p
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, can't say I've ever seen that
<cwillu_at_work> (clicking on the window selects the window under it)
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, are you sure you're not just missing the window by one pixel?
<Moc> cwillu_at_work: i don't
<Moc> it occur too often
<Dr_Willis> or clicking on a shadow.
<Moc> btw, I don't use xgl stuff
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, define xgl
<Moc> compiz or whatever it called today
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, xgl hasn't been in use in years
<Dr_Willis> I find that often windows have children/dialogs are poping up UNDER the parent window a lot for me
<cwillu_at_work> Dr_Willis, sounds like you've got focus stealing prevention set very high
<Dr_Willis> cwillu_at_work:  it may be. but i dont recall setting it that way.
<Moc> got the terminal display freezing bug too... I think I was suposed to update it
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, so, metacity then?  can you check gconf-editor -> apps | metacity | general | compositing_manager is on or off?
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, also, are you using focus follows mouse or anything like that?
<Moc> cwillu_at_work: it off
<Moc> cwillu_at_work: the rest is default ubuntu.  I try to stick to the default setting as much as possible
<Moc> I hate changing my desktop everytime I install
<Ascavasaion> I cannot get my Windows 98 or my Windows XP machines to connect to my Ubuntu Samba share.  I have created an exception rule to allow Samba connections,but nothing.  Please somebody help!
<cwillu_at_work> Ascavasaion, and it worked in karmic?
<Moc> Ascavasaion: better ask in samba or in general ubuntu maybe
<Ascavasaion> cwillu: Yes, it worked in 9.1
<Ascavasaion> Okay
<cwillu_at_work> (9.10)
<cwillu_at_work> there's no such thing as ubuntu 9.1 :p
<Ascavasaion> Yes, 9.10
<Ascavasaion> hehe
<Pici> If it worked in 9.10 and doesn't work in 10.04, then #ubuntu will not support it, please continue to use this channel.
<cwillu_at_work> identical config?
<Ascavasaion> cwillu_at_work: No idea... doubt it,
<cwillu_at_work> Ascavasaion, can you pastebin your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<cwillu_at_work> Ascavasaion, is this an upgrade or a fresh install?
<cwillu_at_work> and what are you using to configure smb.conf?
<cwillu_at_work> also, are you attempting to connect via ip or hostname?
<Ascavasaion> I have added the share via Nautilus and via shares-admin and neither shows anything in smb/conf
<Ascavasaion> smb.conf
<Ascavasaion> cwillu: IP, hostname never works in my opinion.
<Dr_Willis> make a samba password for theusers via 'sudo smbpasswd -a username' perhaps?
<cwillu_at_work> Ascavasaion, hostname works perfectly fine if you know how to configure it :p
<cwillu_at_work> Ascavasaion, can you browser via the smb command line tools?
<cwillu_at_work> Ascavasaion, smbclient et al
<Ascavasaion> cwillu_at_work: Okay... not in my opinion... in my experience hehe
<cwillu_at_work> do the windows machines show the server at all? if so, do they list the shares?
<Dr_Willis> can they access the server via ip also..   //###.###.###.###/share
<Ascavasaion> cwillu_at_work: They show the machines, but when you try to see the shares they do not work.  The Windows machines can see one another though.  Which leads me to think the problem is on the Ubuntu machine.,
<Ascavasaion> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/411115/
<Filthpig> ahoy. When will the Beta2 iso be available?
<Dr_Willis> can the ubuntu machine see its own shares. :)   also check output of 'smbtree' and 'findsmb'
<Ascavasaion> /IP/share does not work.
<Filthpig> it should arrive today, shouldn't it?
<Dr_Willis> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Dr_Willis> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Moc> I wish launchpad was faster
<Filthpig> yes, and the schedule says today. I'm wondering -when- today
<Moc> Filthpig: when they think it ready
<Moc> flash 64bit not been proposed is a bug or not ?
<Ascavasaion> cwillu_at_work: And no... ubuntu machine cannot see share when I use smb://IP.sharename
<Ascavasaion> oops
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, flash 64bit is an development snapshot with no security updates or support of any kind from adobe
<Ascavasaion> smb://IP/sharename
<cwillu_at_work> ip/share
<Moc> cwillu_at_work: work better than the 32bits version
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, and is utterly unsupported
<BUGa_vacations> cwillu love that... will start increasing the release counter everytime some one asks :)
<Moc> cwillu_at_work: better than unsupported but working very well, than no flash at ll
<Ascavasaion> cwillu_at_work: Nope... doe snot work with smb://IP/sharename
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, the alternative isn't no flash at all, it's the use of a plugin-wrapper that we can at least provide security updates for
<Moc> I know how to download it and install it, but not 90% of the planet ubuntu trying to target
<Dr_Willis> samba does have some log files taht may give a clue
<cwillu_at_work> Ascavasaion, what Dr_Willis said.  :p
<cwillu_at_work> Ascavasaion, also, might want to verify that samba is actually running
<Moc> cwillu_at_work: well when I tried to install flash on my 64bit install, it didn't work, I had to dl the 64bit version and install it manually
<Ascavasaion> cwillu_at_work: I did a sudo service smbd restart and it gave no error.
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, how did you try to install it the first time?
<Moc> same issue for acrobat reader
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, ugh, acrobat reader is junk
<Moc> ubuntu software center I think
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, hmm, that should have worked
<Moc> there the canonical partner thing
<Moc> Sorry, 'Adobe Flash Plugin 10' is not available for this type of computer (amd64).
<cwillu_at_work> but that said, we can't support a proprietary 64-bit binary
<Berzerker> just trying to get confirmation
<Moc> cwillu_at_work: that what it said when I press more info
<Berzerker> If I replace my motherboard, will I have to reinstall ubuntu? (I have it on a RAID 0)
<cwillu_at_work> and if adobe also doesn't support it, we're not going to say that it's supported
<kklimonda> Moc: there is a flashplugin-installer in multiverse
<Moc> Berzerker: if the raid info is still valid, and your bios is set correctly, and it the same architecture, nope
<kklimonda> Moc: we can't redistribute x64 version of flash plugin
<Berzerker> Moc: I created it through linux, it's software raid
<Moc> Berzerker: it should work if the controler is supported by linux
<Moc> Berzerker: but you never really know until you try it
<Berzerker> it's the same controller, Intel ICH10R
<trrichard> Hey, I haven't been able to download the WMA codec from the repo through rhythmbox with restricted-extras enabled, is this a common problem?
<Berzerker> I just needed a new motherboard
<Moc> This software is available from the 'lucid-partner' source, which you are not currently using.
<Moc> that a kinda stupid error msg
<Ascavasaion> I did a sudo testparm /etc/samba/smb.conf and it gave...
<Ascavasaion> Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Ascavasaion> rlimit_max: rlimit_max (1024) below minimum Windows limit (16384)
<Ascavasaion> Processing section "[printers]"
<Ascavasaion> Processing section "[print$]"
<Ascavasaion> Loaded services file OK.
<Ascavasaion> Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE
<Ascavasaion> Should it be a stand alone server?
<Moc> especially that partner repo is selected
<Berzerker> Moc: so you think it'll be fine?
<pionar> billybigrigger, you there?
<cwillu_at_work> Ascavasaion, nautilus shares are defined in /var/lib/samba/usershares
<cwillu_at_work> Ascavasaion, you'll want to see if those are there, and are showing up in the log files
<Moc> Berzerker: should be, make sure the same boot disk is selected
<Berzerker> Moc: alright, thanks
<trrichard> Hey, I haven't been able to download the WMA codec from the repo through rhythmbox with restricted-extras enabled, is this a common problem?
<Ascavasaion> cwillu_at_work: they are there... #VERSION 2
<Ascavasaion> path=/media/ntfs/joel/music
<Ascavasaion> comment=
<Ascavasaion> usershare_acl=S-1-1-0:F
<Ascavasaion> guest_ok=y
<Ascavasaion> cwillu: Do you think it might be because the folder I want to share is not in my home folder?
<Dr_Willis> the term 'wma codec' isent correct.. a wma file can be using any of several dozen if not hundered codecs
<Moc> Can't we get the List of Affected bugs we have set ?
<Moc> on launchpad
<Ascavasaion> I give up for now... supper time... I will be back later to try again :)  Thank you cwillu_at_work
<Filthpig> I dunno if this question is valid in here, but will it boost performance on low-memory computers to use i.e. an USB2.0 flash device as swap instead of lets say an old 5400 rpm HDD?
<Moc> Filthpig: flash drive are extramly slow normally
<skrite99> is the new plugins for rhythmbox going to be portable? the one for the Ubuntu One music store, or the interface with the iphone? i have a debian box that i would like to put them on
<Moc> 5400 rpm hd will beat most flash drive in performance
<DanaG> Only expensive flash drives are fast.
<DanaG> ... especially when it comes to writes.
<Filthpig> Moc, if you use i.e. a class 6 SDHC card too?
<Moc> Filthpig: that not a flash drive
<Filthpig> Moc, can still be used as one, can't it?
<beer> where can I find ubuntu 10.04 beta 2?
<Moc> Filthpig: also, swap on any flash drive isn't a good idea, it will kill it pretty quickly
 * cwillu_at_work giggles, but doesn't really feel up to explaining the subtle flaws which make the previous few answers slightly incorrect
<robin0800> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/
<Dr_Willis> Filthpig:  i think swap on a hd would still be faster.
<Moc> cwillu_at_work: I don't even want to go in details
<DanaG> sdhc IS flash... it's just not a "USB" flash drive.
<cwillu_at_work> Filthpig, it's possible to get improved performance, but it's quite complicated to get right, and depends very much on the internals of the flash controller that's in use
<Moc> Also SDHC class 6 = only 6MB/sec... very slow for swap(everything is slow for swap, but this is praticulary slow ;)
<cwillu_at_work> Filthpig, you'll get a better end result if you take the 40 hours you'll spend on it working at mcdonalds, and using that money to buy a small intel ssd drive
<Filthpig> cwillu, ok. But it would reduce HDD load and noise though :p
<Moc> Filthpig: just disable the swap all together and get more ram
<Moc> linux doesn't need swap to work like windows
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, that's not really a good tradeoff
<cwillu_at_work> and that's just being dumb
<Filthpig> Moc, Linux isn't very happy if you don't have swap
<cwillu_at_work> windows doesn't need swap either, and both will perform better
<Dr_Willis> unless you got ooooodles of ram.
<Moc> cwillu_at_work: windows does need swap, or it will act weird...
<cwillu_at_work> ... both will perform better with than without
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, as will linux
<Moc> cwillu_at_work: never had issues with linux and no swap
<Filthpig> windows has a swap FILE while Linux uses a swap partition
<Moc> swap actually will create more problem for me than without
<cwillu_at_work> Filthpig, irrelevant
<Moc> most of the time, when linux need the swap (
<Moc> (for me anyway) it because something is wrong, and when it try to work out of 5gig of swap, even SSH is unresponsive and unable to kill the bad process
<Dr_Willis> Hibernate/suspend in linux needs a swap partition (i recall)  i dont think a swap file will work.
<Filthpig> cwillu it was a reply to "linux doesn't need swap to work like windows" from Moc. A bit late though :p
<Moc> when swap off, the kernel will kill it automaticly (just hope it doesn't kill SSH server ;)
<cwillu_at_work> Dr_Willis, swap file can work, yes
<Dr_Willis> swap file can work for hibernate also?
<Moc> Dr_Willis: ok maybe hib/suspend need swap, donno about that
<Dr_Willis> Swap on , swap off, the swapper.
<markl_> i have a machine here that boots the centos 5.4 kernel fine but freezes on the ubuntu lucid kernel; what is the best way to report this?
<Moc> I run off a 128gig SSD laptop with 8gig of ram... so swap is off
<DanaG> Forget Intel SSD.... the OCZ Vertex ones are often cheaper.
<Moc> got a samsung in mine
<DanaG> 120 gigs for 300 bucks is just starting to become sane-ish.
<ftornell> eta on beta 2?
<kklimonda> ftornell: eta is "when it's done"
<DanaG> I've had issues trying to resume-from-suspend without swap, with fglrx... it'll sometimes make my laptop just hard-reset.
<Dr_Willis> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Moc> my boot time : http://64.235.217.39/tmp/mochouinard-laptop-lucid-20100406-1.png
<ftornell> Dr_Willis: its suppose to be released today right? has it been changed?
<Moc> ftornell: will be released when the iso is ready
<Moc> impossible to do before
<kklimonda> Moc: hmm.. pretty slow
<ftornell> ok, they are compiling it as we speak?
<Dr_Willis> 'when its done'
<Moc> kklimonda: ??
<Dr_Willis> everytime someone asks.. they delay it another nr.
<ftornell> have been refreshing the webpage all day! :)
<Moc> UI showed after 5 second of POST
<kklimonda> Moc: it actually doesn't look like the right bootchart
<Moc> i find that pretty quick
<skrite99> ftornell, so have i
<BUGa_vacations> back
<kklimonda> Moc: your ureadahead doesn't seem to be working right
<Moc> issues I got on boot now is when I try to login, it freeze on logout of the login screen because of the power monitor is still running
<kklimonda> or rather it looks like it's in profiling mode on this bootchart
<Moc> kklimonda: I just did install of bootchart and rebooted
<kklimonda> Moc: you have to reboot twice to get the right chart
<Moc> ha
<Moc> kklimonda: take 51secondes now
<kklimonda> Moc: 51 way too much ;)
<kklimonda> is*
<Moc> it the ksoftirq bugs that take 100% of 1 cpu thing
<Filthpig> oh, and while I'm here: I've had some issues with desktopcouch-service going into overdrive and eating 90-100% CPU, especially after suspend on my laptop. Simply killing it fixes the problem, but I wonder what it is and why it starts eating my CPU.
<Moc> kklimonda: http://64.235.217.39/tmp/mochouinard-laptop-lucid-20100408-2.png
<Tohuw> Is anyone using Evolution on 10.04 Beta with Google Contacts? I am experiencing errors and I want to see if they happen to anyone else.
<Moc> Tohuw: I never used evolution.
<kklimonda> Moc: well, it does start pretty well ;)
<Moc> I'll do auto login and see if iti bette
<Moc> rbrb
<BUGa_vacations> FUUUU http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=40803
<BUGa_vacations> kklimonda: 51 too much? what do you say to mine 1:30 ?
<BUGa_vacations> Filthpig: Moc: full cpu bug is known
<BUGa_vacations> a keyring bug
<BUGa_vacations> gwibber and desktop coutch have patchs
<kklimonda> BUGa_vacations: you have a really old computer? :P
<BUGa_vacations> kklimonda: here are mine http://bootcharts.f.bugabundo.net/
<BUGa_vacations> 2yo laptop
<kklimonda> BUGa_vacations: also you benchmark using fully blown desktop with dozens of applications starting :P
<kklimonda> BUGa_vacations: why are they so small?
<kklimonda> w/w 8
<BUGa_vacations> click to open?????
<kklimonda> still small
<Moc> kklimonda: http://64.235.217.39/tmp/mochouinard-laptop-lucid-20100408-3.png
<kklimonda> Moc: that's more like it
<Korcia> BUGa_vacations: is that your bootchart?
<marienz> hmm, perhaps I should make one of those
<Moc> kklimonda: hehe was freaking fast to boot
<marienz> my ancient system is rather slow at booting
<Korcia> I mean, 47.49 with a core2 t8300?
<yofel_> while we're at it: http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/bootchart/
<BUGa_vacations> Korcia: those are ALL my bootchart
<BUGa_vacations> I have them all since old laptop in 7.04
<yofel_> and for some odd reason ureadahead actually worked for the first time in ages on my desktop it seems: http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/bootchart/yofel-desktop-lucid-20100408-5.png
<BUGa_vacations> Korcia: best I had was 9.10 alpha2 with 19 sec boot
<Moc> yofel_: you need to kill gwebber-service ;)
<BUGa_vacations> I miss that time :(
<Moc> gwibber-service
 * marienz wanders off to reboot twice, once to reprofile ureadahead and once for the actual bootchart
<BUGa_vacations> yofel_: I have patch, wait
<yofel_> huh? oh no, that's boinc, not gwibber :P
<BUGa_vacations> rickspencer3 @travisbhartwell has uploaded a branch to address gwibber from pegging your CPU: lp:~nafai/gwibber/gnomekeyring-fix
<Korcia> BUGa_vacations:  well, you should and you can, for sure, boot under 20 seconds.
<BUGa_vacations> Korcia: PLEASE tell me how
<Korcia> BUGa_vacations: it is too long to explain in a chat I promise I am going to post a message in ubuntu forums how to do it
<Korcia> BUGa_vacations: is a desktop or a laptop?
<BUGa_vacations> Korcia: fill free to PVT me
<BUGa_vacations> laptop
<BUGa_vacations> and why haven't I ever heard of your nick before?
 * BUGa_vacations greps logs
<Korcia> with a laptop you can do all the tweaks you need
<tumii> is there some sort of list of the new features of lycid lynx?
<BUGa_vacations> tumii: sec
<BUGa_vacations> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1
<tumii> ty
<JoshuaL> sp, my touchpad works again, no idea why it didnt work before :)
<Korcia> BUGa_vacations: the problem is that it must be do it precisely because you need to edit fstab, grub, you need to use tune2fs, sysv-rc-conf and nothing else, I am writing by memory, but I have written out the whole process
<An_Ony_Moose> o.O why is the default search engine yahoo by default now?
<Filthpig> An_Ony_Moose: they got some kind of deal with yahoo, but they will be reverting back to google before final
<Korcia> BUGa_vacations: last week my machine (core quad) was booting in 53 seconds, now it boots in 14 secons
<Moc> Filthpig: ??? really ?
<BUGa_vacations> An_Ony_Moose: its not! its google _again_
<Moc> what happend ?
<BUGa_vacations> Korcia: your next beer is on me! _if_ mine drops to half
<yofel> BUGa_vacations: did you hear any details about that by now?
<BUGa_vacations> not asking 14 even
<BUGa_vacations> yofel: which ?
<BUGa_vacations> sorry to many subject
<yofel> BUGa_vacations: google/yahoo
<BUGa_vacations> no
<BUGa_vacations> yesterday
<BUGa_vacations> we talked about that
<BUGa_vacations> you are even worse then me
<BUGa_vacations> :D
<yofel> yeah, I remeber, but there might have been some news in the meantime, I didn't check the other # much today
<cwillu_at_work> BUGa_vacations, what's taking 8 seconds to modprobe?
<BUGa_vacations> nothing to my knowlage
<BUGa_vacations> you are asking me???
<BUGa_vacations> as if I would know
<cwillu_at_work> looking at your bootchart :p
<BUGa_vacations> I don't even read my logs :)
<BUGa_vacations> I just want it _to work_
<BUGa_vacations> its up to you
<BUGa_vacations> next beer on me, to who ever drops my boot in half
<Moc> Im very happy with my boot time in auto login... but less with the gdm thing
<BUGa_vacations> 20 secs. its all I ask!
<Moc> the power management that hang on the logout of the login screen is annoyin
<cwillu_at_work> BUGa_vacations, you're not running nvidia are you?
<yofel> the oddest thing here is, ureadahead started working today and now by boot has gotten much slower than before, when it was  broken...
<BUGa_vacations> yep
<Korcia> one of the issues with booting is that Lucid is very conservative, this is logical, with the ext4 parameters. If you have a laptop or a desktop with UPS you can use different parameters than the default one
<cwillu_at_work> Korcia, journals aren't just about protecting from power failures :p
<Korcia> for example, you can use noatime, barrier=0, writeback, nobh, commit, etc... but this is a very aggressive configuration with you are using a desktop without UPS
<Tohuw> BUGa_vacations: to apply the gnome-keyring fix, bzr branch lp:~nafai/gwibber/gnomekeyring-fix and then restart the keyring service?
<cwillu_at_work> turning off barriers is suicidal
<cwillu_at_work> and relatime has almost all the benefits of noatime, without breaking 99% of apps that use atimes
<alvin> unless you use LVM, in which case they are disabled by default, no?
<cwillu_at_work> (relatime is the default)
<Korcia> is you have UPS or a laptop I do not think it is suicidal
<Tohuw> cwillu_at_work: what are the "barriers"?
<cwillu_at_work> alvin, under some configs, you need to disable writeback because barriers aren't pass through
<cwillu_at_work> "Korcia, journals aren't just about protecting from power failures :p"
<Korcia> right, I use LVM
<cwillu_at_work> Korcia, in which case writeback is just as suicidal
<alvin> I always use LVM. Only thing I know is that I no longer have to disable them in /etc/fstab since karmic. Before that, you had to.
<Tohuw> how do you restart the gnome-keyring service? I can't find the name of it.
<cwillu_at_work> if and only if your particular config doesn't pass barriers down to the lower levels
<cwillu_at_work> that sort of aggression is suitable for a laptop which contains literally nothing you don't mind losing
<Korcia> cwillu_at_work: I have been working with jaunty with that configuration in ext4, with several power failures, (but I have UPS), and I have never had any problem
<cwillu_at_work> Korcia, that's a pure fluke.  You're disabling all the safeguards
<marienz> probably not surprising but apparently about half of the 30ish seconds this system spends booting it's just ureadahead-ing things in
<cwillu_at_work> old data will show up in files, and you're risking actual filesystem corruption of the sort where fsck puts lots of things in lost+found
<BUGa_vacations> Tohuw: no. you have to run THOSE services! like $ ./bin/gwibber-service and $ ./bin/gwibber
<Korcia> ok, I'm telling you, I promise, that I have had more than 10 power failures (I am working in Madrid and it seems this is normal), and no problem at all, I respect if you do not believe me
<cwillu_at_work> Korcia, I don't doubt that you haven't experienced problems yet, but I assure you that it's just that you've been lucky so far
<cwillu_at_work> you _will_ get old data in recently written files on a crash, that's what writeback _does_
<Korcia> cwillu_at_work: but why? please tell me
<maco> Korcia: because writeback means that it only writes your data as you go to *cache* ie RAM. it doesnt write it to disk until later
<maco> Korcia: so if your system crashes after youve made a change but before it gets around to writing to disk, its like those changes didnt happen
<caolanm> my /home partition doesn't seem to be available at boot time despite adding bootwait to fstab (the partition is also encrypted)... any ideas?
<Korcia> I know but you can tell with commit when you think it is secure
<maco> commit?
<cwillu_at_work> Korcia, nobh is a no-op on ext4
<cwillu_at_work> and disabling barriers on hardware that isn't designed for it risks actual corruption of the filesystem (not just the file contents)
<Korcia> with commit you can fix the interval to sync the data and metadata, well, I will check it this weekend, you can be right and I was just lucky
<z0net> anybody using gnome 3?
<cwillu_at_work> Korcia, the probably is mainly regarding faults which occur while the system is in the process of writing;  this isn't related to commit
<cwillu_at_work> or rather, this is related to what happens if a fault occurs when the commit is actually happening
<cwillu_at_work> changing the commit time just moves that point around
<CardinalFang> Hi.  In my Gnome notification-area, there's a blank space where some app's icon should be.  How can one find out what is claiming that spot, yet drawing nothing?
<avis> there is a release candidate beta for 64 bit linux before they only had an alpha, this looks like progress.  it contains only one file libflashplayer.so and i'm not sure the proper way to install it user wise or system wide.
<Korcia> cwillu_at_work: so, whats the point of using ext4 instead of ext3?
<jpds> CardinalFang: NetworkManager?
<cwillu_at_work> Korcia, eh?
<cwillu_at_work> all sorts of things, improved performance among others
<BUGa_vacations> so. I can't slash my boot time :((((
<BUGa_vacations> MUAUAU
<CardinalFang> jpds, Well, probably not, as I have a Net Man icon three spots to the right.
<cwillu_at_work> Korcia, not sure what that has to do with your suicidal rootfs parameters :p
<BUGa_vacations> CardinalFang: printscreen?
<[diablo]> anyone know the ETA on beta2 images please?
<cwillu_at_work> [diablo], less than 24 hours
<[diablo]> cwillu_at_work, ok cheers
<Korcia> cwillu_at_work: sorry if I explain myself badly, what I mean it's that using ext4 with the defaults ubuntu parameters it does not give you an advantange in performance comparing to ext3, you can see it for example in phoronic
<Korcia> phoronix
<liam> any word on beta 2?
<CardinalFang> BUGa_vacations, all:  Notification area blank spot, marked in red:  http://sandbox.chad.org/notarea-blank-spot.png
<LinuxGuy2009> sebsebseb: Do you know if the wallpapers from the contest are gonna be included in Beta2 or maybe not till the RC or final?
<BUGa_vacations> liam: again?????
<yofel> Korcia: well, I do remember that one bug from jaunty alpha where a simple crash caused you to loose your desktop configuration as the config files had 0 bytes, after that ext4 lost quite a bit of performance to make it more crash resistent by default
<BUGa_vacations> yofel: ext4 bug
<cwillu_at_work> Korcia, phoronix isn't the golden standard of testing :p
<Korcia> yes, I remember that
<BUGa_vacations> fixed in kernel .30
<liam> BUGa_vacations, sorry
<CardinalFang> BUGa_vacations, my power-manager-applet disappears, too, though it usually shows up on the end, on right.  It's been wonky for a little while, and I don't think it's the same problem, but I don't want to omit anything.
<avis> here is a script that will install 64bit release candidate flash player for 64 bit linux systems  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1506474/relecand-flashinst.sh  it wont be there forever
<DanaG> actually, phoronix says the 64-bit hasn't had RC released.
<cwillu_at_work> people need a script to copy a .so file to their plugins folder?
<DanaG> ... it's still alpha.
<avis> i believe i read today on the page that had that same filename the script catches, say it was a release candidate
<cwillu_at_work> running the script is like the smallest possible step easier than just moving the file :)
<avis> i've no idea where to move these things :)
<avis> the script i did not write
<cwillu_at_work> avis, ~/.mozilla/plugins
<avis> ooh ok :)
<cwillu_at_work> the system directory is basically just as simple
<Korcia> is there a new rc for flashplayer for 64b?? I thought it was just for 32b
<cwillu_at_work> do a search for the name of the plugin's .so, and you'll see where it normally goes
<cwillu_at_work> Korcia, adobe has a 64bit alpha availabe which they don't support
<Korcia> I have that one
<avis> launched the script for the first time, the filname matches the one that i read was a release candidate
<Korcia> but I have read yesterday that a RC it was just released for 32b
<avis> when i clicked on download release candidate it took me to this page http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<avis> which has the linux tarball
<cwillu_at_work> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html
<cwillu_at_work> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/ is the dev blog
<avis> cwillu the file the script i posted fetched is also 64-bit it would be interesting to compare them both
<cwillu_at_work> avis, no, it wouldn't :p
<cwillu_at_work> at best it's the same file, at meh, it'd be the older alpha, and at worst it's a trojan :p
<cwillu_at_work> don't make this more complicated than it needs to be :)
<cwillu_at_work> you're running an unreleased operating system, you're a big boy:  you can do this :)
<BUGa_vacations> yofel: cwillu: are you sited down? http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/969355
<liam> haha
 * cwillu_at_work sits and clicks
<avis> the file matches, it was the adobe site, i assume they had some confusion when they put both pages up
<cwillu_at_work> BUGa_vacations, um
<yofel> rofl
<BUGa_vacations> ahahaah
<cwillu_at_work> BUGa_vacations, you looked at the date on that, right?
<zekoZeko> hmm... I'd like a writable /proc/cpuinfo too. And a great 3D printer to make me a new CPU based on what I write to that file :)
<Dr_Willis> sounds like an april fools joke t me. :)
<BUGa_vacations> stupid cwillu
<BUGa_vacations> no you took all the fun
<cwillu_at_work> <3
<BUGa_vacations> *now
<yofel> still a nice choice for a joke, heh
<Dr_Willis> ive seen people try to similer things....
 * Dr_Willis recalls years ago - someone in a local store mad because he bought some CD-burning software.. and dident realize he ndded an actual cd BURNER.. and burnable disks...
<cwillu_at_work> I bought a game card when I was a kid, thinking that I could just twist the mhz dial on it to speed up my computer
 * Dr_Willis hit cwillu_at_work  turbo button.
<cwillu_at_work> Dr_Willis, those actually did somethign though! :p
<BUGa_vacations> and crashed
<Dr_Willis> cwillu_at_work:  if yours read '66' you could turn it upside down and make people think your pc was running at 99mhz!
<cwillu_at_work> Dr_Willis, or you could just change the jumpers and make it read anything you want :p
<BUGa_vacations> cwillu I'm being told to read the rest of the tread... try it!
<DanaG> "If you are looking for the 64-bit  Flash Player 10 prerelease for Linux, the latest alpha refresh is  available for download."
<DanaG> adobe, you fail.
<cwillu_at_work> BUGa_vacations, try which?
<cwillu_at_work> only saw three posts in that thread
 * cwillu_at_work starts cross-compiling firefox... again...
<LinuxGuy2009> flash is a necessary evil. I wish they would come up with some open standard replacement.
<avis> do any of you who are non-games have any issues with only have directx 9.0 support on a video card ?
<avis> non-gamers
<Dr_Willis> what other then games use directx anyway? guess some video players/tools could.
<LinuxGuy2009> directx has nothing to do with linux
<charlie-tca> LinuxGuy2009: that's what I was thinking too
<Dr_Willis> avis:  or are you refering to video cards that have dx9 suport and not dx10 support? in hardware
<charlie-tca> avis: what has that got to do with lucid?
<edgy> Hi, when I dist-upgrade I get this error: Untrusted packages could compromise your system's security.
<edgy> You should only proceed with the installation if you are certain that
<edgy> this is what you want to do.
<edgy>   sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin ia32-sun-java6-bin sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-demo
<LinuxGuy2009> Looking at DX capabilities, those are only relevant for a Windows OS.
<avis> Dr_Willis, yes, if i may ask.  i know #ubuntu is not a #ubuntu+1 support channel
<LinuxGuy2009> Linux uses mostly OpenGL I believe.
<charlie-tca> edgy: Those are no longer valid
<yofel> edgy: run apt-get update again, and if that gives a gpg error make sure it's the righ tkey and add it
<Dr_Willis> avis:  for non games.. i doubt if its an issue at all
<Dr_Willis> avis:  theres DX11 cards comming out now. :)
<yofel> charlie-tca: they sure are in the partner repos
<jMyles> Am I right in noticing that gwibber in lucid doesn't recognize hash tags?  Is this a problem of gwibber in general?
 * charlie-tca goes back to hiding
<LinuxGuy2009> avis: Do you run Windows?
<avis> my father let me use his windows box for itunes
<LinuxGuy2009> avis: Unless you have an iPod touch 2Gen or 3Gen or iPhone of the same Gens, I think most iPods are supported in Linux now in case you didnt know.
<LinuxGuy2009> Actually I think they are supported now with newer libraries.
<Dr_Willis> gee i wonder when apple will break that.. :)
<LinuxGuy2009> hehe yep
<LinuxGuy2009> Well it will only break if you plug into Windows box with iTunes and apply a new firmware update.
<edgy> charlie-tca,yofel: I just did update and I get this error W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>, how am I supposed to handle it?
<avis> LinuxGuy2009, i made no reference to a mp3 device.
<edgy> charlie-tca, yofel: I even did clean and and still the errors persist
<LinuxGuy2009> avis: I was just pointing it out cause you mentioned using iTunes.
<LinuxGuy2009> avis: iTunes is serious bloatware too. Like 90+MB download now.
<yofel> edgy: that has nothing to do with the apt cache/DB, but with the trusted archives signatures DB, I'm trying to find out what key it has here
<avis> oh i know it is, i usually only use it for things i can't get anywhere else
<edgy> yofel: yes, please do and tell me how to fix it
<sebsebseb> LinuxGuy2009: Itunes sucks, but plays it's role in  the commercial software vender lock in. That most Windows users suffer badly from.
<LinuxGuy2009> Oh I know. I have an iPod Video 30GB but havent touched iTunes in like forever now.
<avis> ooh ok.  i actually like those nanos.  as awful it is with directory structure, i actually like nanos
<avis> LinuxGuy2009, may i PM you a sec ?
<LinuxGuy2009> avis: Sure
<EagleScreen> boot splash in Ubuntu lucid appears very late, have you also seen this?
<kklimonda> EagleScreen: that's a design decision
<LinuxGuy2009> EagleScreen: You mean the screen with the loading dots or the login screen?
<EagleScreen> o_O
<ftornell> has beta2 been delayed or is it still aimed for today?
<EagleScreen> i mean the plymouth splash
<charlie-tca> ftornell: today
<ftornell> charlie-tca: wich time? its 8pm in sweden! :)
<kklimonda> EagleScreen: for the workaround and a discussion see bug 540801
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540801 in plymouth "X server starts before Plymouth, or a very short time after (no or brief splash)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540801
<charlie-tca> before midnight UTC normally
<ftornell> k
<charlie-tca> It is almost 18:00 UTC
<yofel> edgy: can you pastebin your output of 'sudo apt-key list'?
<ftornell> is it the same to do a apt-get dist-upgrade from beta 1 as a complete reinstallation of beta2?
<kklimonda> ftornell: more or less - you keep all the packages you had installed
<charlie-tca> ftornell: You could just do the daily updates, and have it up to date. Beta1 and Beta2 are simply the daily updates on an image that date
<kklimonda> they are just updated
<ftornell> ok, thx
<Tohuw> is anyone using Google Contact syncing with Evolution? I'm having an issue with non-editable contacts and I need to see if someone can dupe it.
<ftornell> beta2 or rc to the final version then?
<EagleScreen> yes ftornell
<edgy> yofel: http://pastebin.com/yx56p9iB
<EagleScreen> you can update from any alpha, beta, RC, or previous release
<ssx3max> ftornell: When you passed to the 10.04, you need only 1 dist-upgrade (9.10->10.04) or just a reinstall
<ftornell> ok, thx
<ssx3max> Then, when you have the 10.04 (alpha, beta, whatever), just do apt-get upgrade :)
<Tohuw> if updating from Alpha 2 make sure you hand-update libmysql! See the patch notes on the download page
<yofel> edgy: seems right, can you pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-key adv --fingerprint' too?
<ftornell> sweet
<ftornell> im used to archlinux (rolling releases)
<edgy> yofel: http://pastebin.com/3bL7HMXg
<ftornell> converting to ubuntu 10.04
<yofel> edgy: ok, you do have the proper key, maybe your connection was hijacked/corrupted so apt-get update didn't recieve a proper server key
<LinuxGuy2009> lol @ hijacked
<BUGa_vacations> bye guys. see you tomorrow. good release
<marienz> can someone guesstimate how much temporary free space you'd need for an upgrade from karmic to lucid? Or does the upgrader know and check?
<yofel> well, we have gpg to protect against connection hijacking, so that the packages we recieve actuall do come from the ubuntu servers :P
<yofel> *actually
<yofel> marienz: update-manager should check, but for the default installation 1-2GB free space on /var should be enough
<edgy> yofel: i tried this from different connections and still same problem !
<marienz> thanks, that's the kind of guesstimate I was looking for
<alvin> marienz: The upgrader knows
<yofel> edgy: well, you can try to run 'sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5' but I make no guarantees on what will happen
<hhlp> anyone now if ubuntu beta2 is release today
<yofel> hhlp: today yes, but that's as precise as we can get
<hhlp> thxs
<edgy> yofel: I tried the solution mentioned here and it works http://en.newinstance.it/2009/06/22/the-following-signatures-were-invalid-badsig-40976eaf437d05b5-ubuntu-archive-automatic-signing-key/
<yofel> corrupted package list, huh..
 * marienz wonders what's up with the ppa build queue all of a sudden
 * yofel checks
<marienz> "16471 jobs (seven days) "
<yofel> lol
<edgy> yofel: but if the package list is corrupted why apt-get clean won't clean it?
<yofel> apt-get clean will only delete the downloaded .deb files, the package database (what the lists are a part from) is never deleted
<yofel> and it should never be corrupted too, you have a serious bug somewhere if that happens
<marienz> I'd expect "apt-get update" to refresh it
<yofel> me too, but that didn't help him for some reason
<LinuxGuy2009> apt-get clean - cleans out the package cache.
<LinuxGuy2009> What are you trying to do?
<yofel> LinuxGuy2009: his package list files got corrupted somehow
<yofel> he fixed it alreay by removing them
<LinuxGuy2009> Ah
<LinuxGuy2009> Well "apt-get clean" will not solve that
<yofel> meh, you can see the ubuntu build queue, but I can't find the ppa build queue
<yofel> maybe they're using them for a archive rebuild test again
<LinuxGuy2009> maybe "apt-get update"
<ftornell_> is it safe and possible to upgrade 9.10 to 10.04 beta2? update-manager -d or apt-get dist-upgrade?
<PolitikerNEU> ftornell_: yeah, the former is better
<ftornell_> PolitikerNEU, update-manager -d?
<PolitikerNEU> yeah
<PolitikerNEU> with sudo
<ftornell_> PolitikerNEU, thx
<PolitikerNEU> (if it works)
<yofel> ftornell_: possible yes, safe... well, not 100%, but it u-m -d should work
<ftornell_> thx
<PolitikerNEU> well - fglrx isn
<PolitikerNEU> 't really stable atm
<PolitikerNEU> and plymouth is extremly ugly, but the rest works ok IMHO
<sebsebseb> PolitikerNEU: there are a few Plymouth themes in the repo :)
<yofel> ugly?
<PolitikerNEU> really low resolution - maybe 640x480 or so
<PolitikerNEU> and 16 colors, maybe some more
<yofel> I have nvidia with 1600x1200x32 plymouth after setting framebuffers up
<PolitikerNEU> For me it neither works with nvidia nor fglrx-drivers
<yofel> seems to make boot unreliable for some though
<PolitikerNEU> Low resolution everywhere
<yofel> PolitikerNEU: what did you use? by default it uses 640x480x4 yes
<PolitikerNEU> yofel: I use the "default" plymouth theme
<eross> is the music store set up yet so I can see prices
<yofel> ah, I meant for framebuffers, nvidia and fglrx are ugly by default as they don't have KMS support
<PolitikerNEU> ah, ok, that could be
<PolitikerNEU> I use the proprietary drivers
<yofel> me too, had to set the framebuffer res to get it to look nice
<yofel> you have to do that by hand for non-KMS
<PolitikerNEU> hmm ... is there an easy way to do that?
<yofel> well, you need to set 'GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1600x1200x32' in /etc/default/grub for example (use 'vbeinfo' to find out what modes you can use first or you might not be able to boot at all!)
<yofel> it replaces the old 'vga=...' parameter
<eross> found it - i can finally update my iphone using linux?
<yofel> vbeinfo from the grub console that is
<PolitikerNEU> grub> vbeinfo
<PolitikerNEU> Error 27: Unrecognized command
<PolitikerNEU> :-(
<yofel> PolitikerNEU: I meant the grub shell when you boot, make sure the module is loaded with 'insmod vbe' and then run 'vbeinfo'
<PolitikerNEU> ok
<LinuxGuy2009> eross: The music store shows up in Rhythmbox yes. Prices and all.
<yofel> !grub2 | PolitikerNEU
<ubottu> PolitikerNEU: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<yofel> PolitikerNEU: there's a short explanation there too
<PolitikerNEU> yofel: ok, thanks
<PolitikerNEU> yofel: I'll try that late
<PolitikerNEU> *later
<Phantis> nas tardes, alguien me puede echar una mano con samba en lucid beta1?
<LinuxGuy2009> Phantis: hola
<Phantis> hola
<SiDi> Hi. I just upgraded to lucid and now my brightness keys are broken (HP 6730b laptop). Any idea where to look at?
<iamfossy> hi all
<LinuxGuy2009> SiDi: File a bug?
<iamfossy> hi ppl , why are xfce packages  and mythubuntu themes being included with 10.04 lucid upgrade ?
<charlie-tca> Did you install the xubuntu or mythbuntu or lubuntu desktops?
<iamfossy> nope
<iamfossy> none, i unly used 'update-manager -d'
<iamfossy> and kept on updating regularly
<charlie-tca> And they are installing now?
<iamfossy> nope all installed , thunar filemanager, xfce settings, even gdm splash screen shows mythubuntu
<charlie-tca> Those are part of mythbuntu
<Phantis> hi all, somebody could help me with samba on lucid beta1 in spanish language please?
<iamfossy> what are my options now ?
<iamfossy> so much data on my ubuntu i do not want a clean format :(
<charlie-tca> Remove them ? install ubuntu-desktop ?
<iamfossy> you have any idea, how did update manager went wrong ? technically ? if other users have same problem
<iamfossy> this would require filing a bug.
<charlie-tca> none here. I have never seen that happen
<yofel> some wrong package dependency I think, and I think we had some issue with pulling in mythubuntu
<iamfossy> i'll try removing those and installing ubuntu packages manually from synaptic
<yofel> but I think that was fixed
<coz_> iamfossy,  I generally use synaptic  or just terminal for updates  so  I dont know if it has been causing problems
<LinuxGuy2009> iamfossy: remove xubuntu-desktop and autoremove the rest will fix you right up on those things.
<LinuxGuy2009> iamfossy: Anything else you dont want can be easily removed.
<iamfossy> Thanks a bunch !!!!! guys
<iamfossy> i'll try that
<iamfossy> shall i goto synaptic and do that removal ?
<LinuxGuy2009> iamfossy: you can yes
<iamfossy> and if gdm crashes after i remove those ?
<LinuxGuy2009> iamfossy: if you want to autoremove any dependecies that are no longer needed on the system "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<LinuxGuy2009> iamfossy: GDM is a dep of gnome.
<iamfossy> just checked from synaptic, none of xubuntu packages installed
<Thevor> So was the beta2 released today? :)
<LinuxGuy2009> iamfossy: What exactly is installed that you dont want?
<charlie-tca> Thevor: will be by midnight UTC
<uffo> hello what happened with 10.04 file based swap?
<Thevor> charlie-tca: Oh ok cool.
<Thevor> charlie-tca: is there anywhere to read up on what will be different? Will it be much different than the beta 1?
<iamfossy>  xfce packages  (thunar file manager, xfce settings) and mythubuntu (usplash)themes
<charlie-tca> Release notes aren't published yet
<Thevor> right.
<LinuxGuy2009> iamfossy: so look for thunar and others and remove them. Not hard.
<iamfossy> yes not at all , but why on earth did they land up on my upgrade list
<Phantis> well, i will try to explain my trouble in english but my english it's very poor sorry
<LinuxGuy2009> iamfossy: If you want only default installed packages then you could try something like "sudo dpkg --clear-selections", "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop", "sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade". That shoudl get you back to a default installation.
<LinuxGuy2009> Or maybe not. I think it would.
<LinuxGuy2009> Anyone agree or disagree with that?
<iamfossy> deselect-upgrade ?
<iamfossy> does this take me back to my 9.10 ?
<LinuxGuy2009> iamfossy: nope
<LinuxGuy2009> iamfossy: takes you back to default install of currently installed release version.
<iamfossy> thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> welcome
<Phantis> i have installed lucid beta 1 trough update-manager
<LinuxGuy2009> Phantis: ok
<Phantis> i have various sylinks in a folder that is shared with using nautilus share
<Phantis> sorry
<Phantis> i have various sylinks in a folder that is shared with samba using nautilus share
<iamfossy> oh man its removing every package on my system :(
<mvo_> iamfossy: if you get a bunch of themes and stuff after the upgrade, could you file a bug and attach the logs from /var/log/dist-ugrade/* please?
<LinuxGuy2009> iamfossy: Then you missed the "apt-get install gnome-desktop" before the apt-get dselect-upgrade:\
<nemo> dpkg-divert: mismatch on package when removing `diversion of /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so to /usr/lib/fglrx/libdri.so.xlibmesa by fglrx'
<nemo> soooo
<nemo> any ideas?
<nemo> trying to install fglrx
<LinuxGuy2009> mvo_: I think it just comes down to someone new and not knowing what they are doing. Not a bug.
<iamfossy> yes i'll do that, i did not miss gnome-desktop, u had told ubuntu-desktop i did that
<iamfossy> presently its removing all older kernels except current one
<LinuxGuy2009>  iamfossy: Thats because the old kernels are not dependencies of gnome-desktop
<iamfossy> gnuplot, google chrome, nexuiz , latex , nvidia all packages gone
<LinuxGuy2009>  iamfossy: Yes.
<LinuxGuy2009>  iamfossy: Default desktop means just that.......default desktop
<iamfossy> what about my data
<iamfossy> ?
<LinuxGuy2009>  iamfossy: None of those are part of the default desktop
<LinuxGuy2009>  iamfossy: Your home directory is not touched
<iamfossy> no issues, all good till now i can reinstall all those later
<LinuxGuy2009>  iamfossy: K so are you happy now you got your default install?
<LinuxGuy2009> Hmm guess so
<nemo>   found `diversion of /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so to /usr/lib/fglrx/libdri.so.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<nemo> hm
<nemo> xorg-driver-fglrx ??
 * nemo tries dpkg-divert --package xorg-driver-fglrx --rename --remove /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
<nemo> that seems to have done the trick
<Phantis> can i continue?
<LinuxGuy2009> Phantis: Continue what?
<Phantis> well, i will try to explain my trouble in english but my english it's very poor sorry
<Phantis> i have installed lucid beta 1 trough update-manager
<Phantis> i have various sylinks in a folder that is shared with samba using nautilus share
<Phantis> i access that shares from a remote videoplayer
<LinuxGuy2009> Phantis: Yeah Enrish would be a good idea.
<Phantis> enrish?
<Phantis> what is the meaning of....?
<LinuxGuy2009> Phantis: Engrish 101/
<Phantis> sorry but i dont understand
<donpdonp> is beta2 out yet?
<charlie-tca> donpdonp: will be by midnight UTC
<LinuxGuy2009> Phantis: Ok so you have samba shares that you access with a media player and?
<donpdonp> ah, less than 5 hours.
<Phantis> "symlinks" into shared folder with samba
<donpdonp> i was hoping to have a fresh iso for breakfast :)
<Phantis> before update i can access that symlinks from the player
<Phantis> but now i cant
<LinuxGuy2009> Phantis: Maybe you need to recreate the shares?
<Phantis> i have various searches o inet but results no solve trouble
<Phantis> shares are ok, only thing that not go on are that symlinks, the share were refreshed then than update
<Phantis> i have tried follow symlink 0 yes on global section of smb.conf, but that no solve trouble
<Phantis> i have tried follow symlink =0 yes on global section of smb.conf, but that no solve trouble
<Phantis> and wide links = yes not solve trouble
<Phantis> im now in death point?
<Phantis> i dont think how about next step to probe
<kklimonda> Phantis: and unix extensions = no ?
<Phantis> no, that i haven't tried?
<Phantis> i will go to try that now,  then reload not?
<LinuxGuy2009> Phantis: then reload not?
<Phantis> /etc/init.d/smbd reload
<marienz> hey, a beta2
<Phantis> thats ok?
<marienz> quick, someone update the topic :)
<marienz> oh wait, I guess it's not entirely released yet, since the ubuntu.com frontpage still says beta1?
 * marienz had cunningly deduced the http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta2 url and was reloading that
<charlie-tca> It was not released yet. Have patience, it should be released by midnight UTC.
<kklimonda> charlie-tca: it was actually
<LinuxGuy2009> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/
<LinuxGuy2009> its here
<kklimonda> charlie-tca: at this time there would have to be a rm -rf / in boot scripts for them to pull it out ;)
<charlie-tca> Where were the announcements?
<marienz> how does one determine releasedness?
<robin0800> LinuxGuy2009: yes and I'm running it right now
<LinuxGuy2009> Cool
<kklimonda> charli/w 8
<kklimonda> ech..
<charlie-tca> When the official announcement is made both in IRC and on the mailing list
<marienz> I mean, I'm pretty sure I'm effectively already running beta2, since I've been upgrading since some alpha and I don't think any packages I have installed changed at the last minute.
<marienz> charlie-tca: on this channel?
<LinuxGuy2009> Im downloading the new image now . Doing a fresh install of Beta2.
<charlie-tca> Here, devel, #ubuntu-release, #ubuntu-testing
<robin0800> still got broken pipe messages but everything else seems ok
<marienz> thank you :)
<marienz> robin0800: from any specific command?
<LinuxGuy2009> Why are you guys chatting about official release? Its there already.... download and try it.
<marienz> LinuxGuy2009: because we're pedantic, probably :)
<charlie-tca> yes, if you are up to date, you already have beta2
<jrr> anyone had problems running 10.04 as a guest in virtualbox?  it doesn't seem to want to boot after initial install.
<Phantis> ohhh unix extension = no not solve , thaks anyway
<charlie-tca> runs fine here
<jrr> (ubuntu that is)
<Nivex> jrr: I had that problem in one of the alphas but beta1 cleaned it up
<lullabud> i tried updating my beta1 from the CLI and it didn't find beta2
<kklimonda> lullabud: it's not going to find beta2
<marienz> lullabud: just do a regular apt-get update + upgrade (or a regular update-manager run)
<kklimonda> lullabud: you just do dist-upgrade and watch for partial upgrades
<marienz> lullabud: beta 1 and 2 aren't separate releases, you don't have to do another release upgrade
<charlie-tca> Because beta is an image created from the daily. If you update your installation, it is equal
<robin0800> marienz: during start up I have seen these messages but not on every boot or reboot
<LinuxGuy2009> lullabud: Its just gonna install updated packages, therefore giving you beta2.
<Phantis> see u later guys..... thanks.....
 * marienz suspects "release" wasn't the right term there
<charlie-tca> "release" = "milestone"
<Nivex> it's on the front page of ubuntu.com.  I'd say that counts as being "out"
<Nivex> :)
<marienz> or maybe it was, since the update-manager manpage also uses it
<marienz> ah yes, there went the frontpage
<marienz> time to upgrade the laptop
 * Nivex jigdo's alternate from local mirror, zsyncs desktop
<tbic> where is the setting for toolbar icons / text?
<iamfossy> hi all
<kwtm> Hi.  I see from http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/ that beta-2 is only in CD form and not DVD form, correct?
<DrHalan> im experiencing freezes recently using x. anyone?
<marienz> tbic: that *might* not have ui out of the box now (but I'm not 100% sure)
<iamfossy> my ubuntu's gone unable to boot after the default desktop option, all kernels are gone
<tbic> ok, so does any one know where it is oin gconf?
<marienz> tbic: let me try to look it up
<lullabud> marienz: oh, well it didn't find those either.  maybe i did it last night in my sleep...
<iamfossy> grub's safe only kernel gone, can someone upload all kernels and its image plz
<marienz> tbic: it used to be in preferences -> appearance -> interface, but that tab was removed
<nemo> Sooo. I accidentally installed grub on the wrong drive
<lullabud> oh well, whatever.  i've been keeping up on dist-upgrades anyway.
<nemo> not a big deal, I can change boot order
<nemo> but. I was wondering, rather than doing commandline setup, can I call that pretty little checkbox tool that showed up during the upgrade?
<tbic> marienz: that was where I looked.
<nemo> the one I checked off /dev/sdb on in the first place?
<iamfossy> hi linuxguy are you there ?
<iamfossy> plz plz help
<nemo> or is that part of dist upgrade, and not a standard gui tool.
<tbic> marienz: is there a gconf setting I can change?
<marienz> tbic: /desktop/gnome/interface/ has it, I think. Checking.
<marienz> tbic: yeah, /desktop/gnome/interface/toolbar_style is probably it
<marienz> nemo: if it appeared during the upgrade my wild guess would be that dpkg-reconfigure-ing some package would show it again
<nemo> it was
<nemo> and I just tried that :)
<nemo> I assume was using the gtk version
<DrHalan> my desktop freezes after some seconds...can anyone help me?
<nemo> yep. that's prettier
<tbic> marienz: I don't have that key.
<nemo> marienz: grub-pc fwiw
<iamfossy> can anyone help me ?
<marienz> tbic: which tool are you checking with?
<marienz> nemo: that sounds right, but I couldn't be bothered to check :P
<marienz> iamfossy: I'd boot off some livecd, chroot in and install a kernel
<tbic> marienz: gconf-editor
<marienz> tbic: weird! it exists here
<iamfossy> can u upload some 10.04 kernel plz
<marienz> tbic: at what point does that path stop existing?
<marienz> iamfossy: I don't understand the question. Those kernels are already in the archive.
<tbic> marienz: just toolbar_style does not exist
<iamfossy> it required initrd, image and layout all those files right
<marienz> iamfossy: you're not going to get very far with just an initrd and image, you need the modules too
<marienz> iamfossy: I really think you're better off booting off any livecd, chrooting in, and apt-get installing a linux-image normally
<iamfossy> marienz  : yes i need all those, can i get all those files on launchpad ?
<iamfossy> yes i'll do that
<iamfossy> got it
<charlie-tca> kwtm: should be dvd's also
<tbic> marienz: I think I got it, i created the key as a key and set it to "icons" thanks
 * marienz needs to do some housecleaning to have enough space on the laptop to upgrade
<marienz> tbic: weird, it looks as if it's properly in the schema here
<iamfossy> does linux-image finish the task or should i specify version number ?
<linuxrevolution> what's the kenel version of beta2?
<marienz> tbic: if it's not on your end it's possible I gave you the wrong key
<kwtm> charlie-tca: Oh?  Please help: where?  I will be travelling with spotty Internet connection, would prefer to have DVD on hand.
<marienz> iamfossy: I'd expect linux-image-generic or something like that to suffice, but I'd also expect you to already have a kernel, so who knows
<charlie-tca> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/20100406.1/lucid-dvd-i386.iso
<charlie-tca> It's the image tested for the beta2 release
<iamfossy> i checked from  a love CD no kernels were there
<iamfossy> *live
<kwtm> charlie-tca: Thanks how do I go to the containing web page to look for the DVD version of Kubuntu?  Is it cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/20100406?
<kwtm> The Ubuntu beta-2 has 33 seeders and 90 people downloading.  Kubuntu beta-2 has 1 seeder and 2 people downloading.
<ZykoticK9> kwtm, which is more popular do you think?
<linuxrevolution> what's the version of kernel in beta2?
<kwtm> ZykoticK9: I guess, despite Operation Timelord, people still don't trust the KDE team on Ubuntu.
<kwtm> Can't say I blame them, but would be nice to have a beta-2 for Kubuntu.  Perhaps cdimage.kubuntu.com/dvd/20100406?  Will check.
<ZykoticK9> linuxrevolution, i would "guess" 2.6.32-19
<linuxrevolution> ZykoticK9: ok thanks
<Myxb> i've installed lucid. couple of question: is there a way to remove the language and email icons from the notification area? they kinda have no use for me there.
<marienz> there's a language icon?
<ZykoticK9> Myxb, i'm with marienz - i've never seen a language icon -- but to remove the mail (and leave the volume) "sudo apt-get remove indicator-messages"
<marienz> and ZykoticK9 just beat me to it, I was looking up that package name
<charlie-tca> kwtm: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/20100406.1/lucid-dvd-i386.iso
<Myxb> the "language icon" is the keyboard layout indication "USA" "RUS" etc. i normally use a more convenient for me kkbswitch and have no need for the system indicator.
<marienz> I haven't seen that one at all (I don't know which package provides it)
<Myxb> ZykoticK9: thanks for the email tip, will try in right away!
<kwtm> charlie-tca: Thank you!  Will try.
<linuxrevolution> ubuntu beta 2 came but I have no update!
<ZykoticK9> Myxb, wrong person perhaps?  I don't think i send any email tips...
<marienz> ZykoticK9: check for something suspicious in /usr/lib/indicator/3/ ?
<marienz> ZykoticK9: check for something suspicious in /usr/lib/indicators/3/ even
<charlie-tca> linuxrevolution: You already have it lucid installed and updated?
<marienz> err, Myxb: ^^^ that was for you
<linuxrevolution> charlie-tca: I have lucid but after releasing of beta 2 there is no update at all
<marienz> linuxrevolution: normal
<charlie-tca> Correct. the updates to it were about two days ago
<ZykoticK9> marienz, i don't even have a /usr/lib/lindicator/3 directory
<marienz> linuxrevolution: if you updated your beta1 install normally within last couple of days you're already on beta2
<marienz> ZykoticK9: I was using the wrong nick, and it's "indicator", not "lindicator" :)
<charlie-tca> As long as you keep up to date, you don't need to try to update to alpha and beta releases
<marienz> err, "indicators"
<ZykoticK9> marienz, yes and yes
<linuxrevolution> marienz: ok but some bugs exist without any change!
<Sweet> how do I update to beta2 from terminal?
<charlie-tca> linuxrevolution: maybe they just haven't been fixed yet
<yofel> Sweet: 'do-release-update -d'
<marienz> Sweet: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta2 mentions this
<ZykoticK9> Sweet, just update as you normally would!
<linuxrevolution> charlie-tca: :(
<ZykoticK9> Sweet, from karmic or lucid?
<DASPRiD> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/542210 | not fixed in beta2 :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542210 in debian-installer "/boot destroyed during install even when formatting disabled (alternate installer)" [Undecided,New]
<Sweet> lucid
<Sweet> ZykoticK9: lucid
<marienz> Sweet: that is: if you're updating from an older release. From an older lucid it's just a normal update (apt-get dist-upgrade for example)
<ZykoticK9> Sweet, then just update normally
<yofel> !beta | Sweet
<ubottu> Sweet: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Sweet> ZykoticK9: I did, but I didn't get any updates!
<Sweet> ZykoticK9: It says System up to date!
<ZykoticK9> Sweet, if it's up-to-date with your mirrors (then it's up-to-date) already
<linuxrevolution> thanks mates bye
<Sweet> ZykoticK9: ok thanks for the info!
<busata> has there been any update since beta freeze?
<charlie-tca> 6
<Sweet> busata: you noob
<guntbert> !noob | Sweet
<ubottu> Sweet: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<charlie-tca> busata: beta freeze was a week ago. Yes, there were updates since then
<Sweet> ubottu: i'm sorry was my co-worker ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<busata> yea, he's my roommate, not that used to how to behave in irc channels :)
<tepelstreeltje> busata: are there any updates since the beta freeze
<charlie-tca> beta freeze was a week ago. Yes, there were updates since then
<uffo> experts advice needed: what is better for file based swap, is it swapd or swapspace
<boourns> ever since upgrading to lucid, whenever i open a new window it seems to be opened under all the open windows, like a "popunder" window as they've been called... how can i fix that?
<mfraz74> any idea how to fix the menus in skype? they're dark on dark
<bj0rn2> Is it possible to force an upgrade from karmic to lucid beta by running some kind of command in karmic?
<boourns> bj0rn2, yes, if i remember correctly its the #1 result when u google for "upgrade to ubuntu lucid"
<bj0rn2> oh.. thanks, and sorry
<boourns> np, if it were an easy to remember command id just tell ya
<mfraz74> i have used it before, can't remember now though
<alvin> do-release-upgrade -d
<nemo> gpg: requesting key EF8FBB99 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<nemo> gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host
<nemo> hm
<nemo> dig says it is 91.189.89.31/91.189.94.173
<nemo> what port is it requesting on, I might be firewalled off
<alvin> The line you pasted says HTTP
<TommyThaGun> quesion: If I install the Lucid beta, when the final release comes out, will I be able to do a dist upgrade? or will I have to do a reinstall?
<guntbert> TommyThaGun: neither - you just keep updating - the you got the final version
<TommyThaGun> got it
<nemo> alvin: that's a protocol, not a port ;)
<alvin> nemo: well, by default it's 80. You may change that, but I don't expect a http fetch script to be created for other ports. That would cause more trouble than it's worth.
<nemo> alvin: 80 should be fine. hm. wonder what the problem is then
<TommyThaGun> sweet, you can upgrade to 10.4 through the update-manager app
<TommyThaGun> I didn't think you could do that
<robertzaccour> which button is it for grub menu now?
<ZykoticK9> The new install screens look good, very modern.  Firefox icon seems to be missing, just getting a little box.
<ZykoticK9> robertzaccour, hold shift
<robertzaccour> ZykoticK9, i tried shift, didn't work
<robertzaccour> oops
<robertzaccour> i meant tab
<robertzaccour> i'll try shift thanks
<robin0800> robertzaccour: keep trying shift dosn't always work
<plitter> is there a way to upgrade from beta 1 to beta 2? or a way to check if u have upgraded?
<charlie-tca> plitter: run updates
<plitter> i did but nothing new there....
<charlie-tca> then you are at beta2
<charlie-tca> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<holstein> i run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> and if theres nothing there, im up to date
<charlie-tca> correct
<charlie-tca> and an up to date lucid installation is already at beta2
<ZykoticK9> holstein, in a vm that hadn't been updated in 15 hours there where no new updates
<holstein> i think i was expecting some new stuff
<holstein> today
<holstein> but same thing here
<ZykoticK9> holstein, I believe the install appears to be new
<Zorael> Lucid fails to put my machine on suspend, freezing completely instead (not reacting to sysrq commands). What can I do to troubleshoot?
<plitter> is there a way to check?
<charlie-tca> |beta > plitter
<DjSylvester> any help online?
<IdleOne> DjSylvester: go ahead and ask your question
<IdleOne> if someone knows they will probably answer
<marienz> I really need to fix things so I can plug my laptop into ethernet again, updating over wireless is a bit slow
<DjSylvester> i have problems with ubuntu sotware center
<DjSylvester> *software  center
<nemo> hm. my DNS resolution has slowed waaaaaay down in Lucid
<nemo> ADS integration at fault or something?
<bjsnider> !find liveMedia.hh
<nemo> maybe IPv6?
<ubottu> File liveMedia.hh found in liblivemedia-dev
<bsmith093> !find liveMedia.hh
<ubottu> File liveMedia.hh found in liblivemedia-dev
<bsmith093> the bot is a package examiner too
<bsmith093> that is so useful!
<DjSylvester> software center crashed with AttributeError in _parse_and_or_not_tag()
<DjSylvester> can anyone knows how to fix this?
<DjSylvester> software center crashed with AttributeError in _parse_and_or_not_tag()
<bjsnider> !find ac_nonexistent.h
<ubottu> Package/file ac_nonexistent.h does not exist in lucid
<DjSylvester> !find software center
<ubottu> center is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<bsmith093> is there a way to make encrypting things like email and documents ( and generating a key) completely idiot proof
<DjSylvester> !find software_center
<ubottu> Package/file software_center does not exist in lucid
<IdleOne> DjSylvester: I don't see any bug that relates to that error
<bsmith093> probably hyphenated
<IdleOne> report a bug on launchpad.net
<bsmith093> !find ubuntu-software-center
<ubottu> File ubuntu-software-center found in app-install-data, software-center
<DjSylvester> IdleOne:  there is other way to repair this package ?
<IdleOne> DjSylvester: possibly but I don't know how. do you have all the updates installed?
<IdleOne> what were you doing when this error happened?
<DjSylvester> when i made the update i get some errors
<DjSylvester> no
<DjSylvester> no updates found
<IdleOne> DjSylvester: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<IdleOne> ohh well
<IdleOne> ok tell me what you were doing and I can try to reproduce the error and report also
<DjSylvester> i send the report to  launchpad
<Berzerker> is beta 2 out yet?
<IdleOne> yes
<Berzerker> alright thanks
<IdleOne> well the email was sent but the topic has not been updated
<DjSylvester> when i upgrade  from 8.04TLD i get some install errors
<DjSylvester> and i think those errors are the problmes
<IdleOne> tld?
<DjSylvester> *problems
<DjSylvester> TLS
<IdleOne> oh LTS
<DjSylvester> yes
<IdleOne> what errors ?
<DjSylvester> some about libc.6
<DjSylvester> lib6.c
<DjSylvester> is possible to try reinstall again ?
<IdleOne> DjSylvester: of course
<IdleOne> use the live cd
<IdleOne> backup any important files you don't want to lose
<johnnyCbad> Hi, after updating to the latest packages and rebooting I cannot mount filesystems in Lucid beta 1, any help?
<IdleOne> !separatehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<DjSylvester> ok
<DjSylvester> thanks
<bsmith093> how do i generate a key in lucid
<bsmith093> according to my screen no one has typed anything for over 20 minutes
<kklimonda> and?
<bsmith093> its just that a full 20 min of nothing but status messages  seem wierd
<sebsebseb> hrm looks like, just like  Beta 1, Beta 2 will be delayed
<Glowball> Will the Human theme still be available in the final version of Lucid (Not as default of course, but in System > Preferences > Appearance)? It isn't in beta 1.
<FunnyLookinHat> sebsebseb: Beta 2 was already released....   http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta2
<marienz> Glowball: I still see a human-theme package available. I have no clue if that's installed by default.
<sebsebseb> FunnyLookinHat: oh
<sebsebseb> FunnyLookinHat: so the ISO's are there, just this channel's topic hasn't been changed yet?
<marienz> afaik the isos are there and the website is updated
<yofel> sebsebseb, FunnyLookinHat: it's not officially released yet as we are missing the release announcement, but the isos are ready
<Glowball> marienz: It isn't in the beta. I think it should be, for the users who don't like the new theme(s) and want to change back to the previous one in an easy, effortless way
<FunnyLookinHat> yofel: release announcement arrived in my inbox about an hour ago...
<bongokarl> hi there
<FunnyLookinHat> Howdy bongokarl
<bongokarl> anybody is having problems with lucid - empahty and icq?
<bongokarl> i won't comlain for sure about anything - just wondering that its not working anymore
<FunnyLookinHat> yofel: See this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2010-April/000131.html
<FunnyLookinHat> I'd change the channel message if I had the authority...
<bongokarl> hehe allright
<bongokarl> do-release upgrade something
<bongokarl> right?
 * marienz doesn't care that much about what's in the default install
<yofel> FunnyLookinHat: duh, then slangasek forgot to send the mail to ubuntu-devel-announce too which is what most of us here follow
<FunnyLookinHat> Hah
<Glowball> marienz: I don't either. I can go to Synaptic at any time I want. But I know people whose grandma are using Ubuntu, and they can't. Ubuntu is supposed to be as user friendly as possible for anyone. Not adding in the Human theme, would be one of those 'paper cuts' to me.
<jrr> okay here's some comical behavior
<jrr> select multiple text files in nautilus, right click, open with gedit
<jrr> it will open a whole bunch of gedits, and then they'll all collapse back down to one editor with multiple tabs
<jrr> that made my dad
<jrr> day too
<FunnyLookinHat> jrr: it's to keep epileptic people off of ubuntu.  ;)
<DrHalan> lol who got the idea of transparent buttons in the new theme? all buttons on youtube are unusuable because background AND font are white
<sebsebseb> marienz: I do, but I also know I can remove features that I don't like :)
<sebsebseb> marienz: and change things here and there if I want to
<jrr> DrHalan: repro instructions?
<jrr> (i can see them just fine)
<DrHalan> jrr: im using epiphany. dunno if firefox is using native gtk buttons
<jrr> ah
<jrr> yeah in ff they're fine
<bongokarl> i'm very sorry i have to ask one more question. i guess i'm having beta 1 installed. update-manager -d nor do-releasge upgrade -d work. is it that apt-get upgrade does everything to move to beta 2?
<yofel> !beta | bongokarl
<ubottu> bongokarl: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<bongokarl> allright! thank you very much!
<bsmith093> opengpg question how do i know if ive accidentally released my private key instead of my public key when i published them to the keyserver
<DrHalan> jrr: yeah i just checked. firefox is rendering the buttons fine
<pider> just installed beta2 in virtualbox and also guest add, full screen worked just fine (1440x900) and compiz, very nice
<neezer> is there a program that I can use to resize a bunch of images in 10.04? I'm not finding that option in fstop.
<bsmith093> anyone else having no sound in lucid for a while now
<kklimonda> neezer: convert
<neezer> bsmith093, I don't have startup bongos or whatever they are, but I still have sound.
<neezer> kklimonda, I'm afraid I don't know what you mean.
<bsmith093> how do i get my sounfd bakc
<bsmith093> sound back
<marienz> that depends on where it went :) iirc there's a wiki page with debugging steps
<kklimonda> neezer: it's a name of a utility that can resize bunch of imabes
<moonlite11> How do i make gnome-power-manager not start when i log in to gnome? Reason: my screen flickers and it decides that it needs to hibernate every 10th minute even with the power plugged in.
<moonlite11> (this is in lucid ofcourse, and i will report bugs as soon as i get to a desktop that i can use for more than 10 minutes in a row :))
<nemo> moonlite11: uncheck power manager in startup applications?
<nemo> just a guess
<bsmith093> can someone answer an encryption key question opengpg question how do i know if ive accidentally released my private key instead of my public key when i published them to the keyserver
<kklimonda> bsmith093: is it even possible to do that?
<bsmith093> thanks i was
<bsmith093> i dont know could u help me please i am an encryption noob just generated my first key about an hour ago
<kklimonda> bsmith093: how have you uploaded it and why do you think it could be the private key?
<aboleth> hi
<bsmith093> kkilonda i published it to the keyserver
* jpds changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Beta 2 released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta2
<bsmith093> but in dont know which one it sent
<bsmith093> i only have one key listed in the passwords and encryption thing
<aboleth> I upgraded to the beta about maybe two weeks ago and since then I've not been able to boot since then. The first time I tried it got to the loading screen and it said something about the sda drive and continued going through the progress bar thing for maybe half an hour. Since then I didn't get anything about the sda drive but it just stays loading for an extremely long time. What should I do?
<kklimonda> bsmith093: I think it's impossible to send private key to the keyserver
<bsmith093> k thgen so how do i use the key
<kklimonda> bsmith093: what do you want to use it for?
<bsmith093> encrypting email
<kklimonda> well, that depends on your email client then
<bsmith093> gmail
<bsmith093> web interfacre
<kklimonda> there is some firefox extension for that - firegpg I think
<bsmith093> i got that
<bsmith093> about ten min ago
<kklimonda> then please read the documentation for it
<kklimonda> I haven't used it
<bsmith093> k then bye
<marienz> hum, this upgrade went mostly ok except for the part where the screen didn't come back on when I rebooted :)
<sirninja> Is the banshee notification area icon messed up for anybody else using lucid?
<Fishscene> Greetings. I see that the Beta 2 is supposed to be released today. (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule) My question is, is it available right now? or will it be available tomorrow?
<marienz> let's see if that's a one-time only bug
<marienz> Fishscene: looks pretty available to me
<Fishscene> Awesome. I shall update and see how it goes. Hopefully they fixed the grub error.
<marienz> argh, this is going to be annoying
<marienz> urgh, if toggling this undocumented new openchrome X driver option fixes it I'm going to be annoyed
#ubuntu+1 2010-04-09
<kklimonda> openchrome? back to the future? ;)
<AK> I had upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04 with latest kernel 19 , my sound recorder not working
<AK> can anybody help me
<Fishscene> AK - just to be sure, you know that 10.04 is in Beta, correct?
<AK> Yes
<AK> Its in development stage
<AK> If my sound recorder works then skype for 2.1 (beta) will work
<Fishscene> Unfortunately, I can't be of much help. Currently I'm upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 (Hopefully beta 2)
<kklimonda> AK: you should report it
<nonameNN> is any one having problems with exaile radio plugin?
<bowser> hi all, in CCSM how can I enable something like "present all windows"?
<bowser> like expose on mac
<nonameNN> bowser: expose plugin does it
<ZykoticK9> neezer, convert is part of the imagemagick package BTW (sorry if this is a repeat)
<AK> I reported it to lunchpad Bug#555978
<bowser> nonameNN, doesn't it just present the desktops?
<nonameNN> bowser: u can configure it so that when u touoch one corner of ur screen it shows all windows
<nonameNN> bowser: sorry its Scale plugin...
<kklimonda> AK: Daniel is like the best person to deal with that - if he's working on this bug there isn't much we can do to help.
<yofel> bug 555978
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 555978 in alsa-driver "Internal microphone doesn't work - Vostro Notebook 2510 - Intel HDA ALC268" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555978
<bowser> knoppies, got it, thank you!
<AK> Thanks KKlimonda . we had produced some file.. There is some workaround should be there
<AK> Yes ubottu ur correct
<AK> internally some where needs to be adjusted to fix
<yofel> AK: maybe talk to Daniel, he's called crimsun in here, I don't know if he's online and can answer you at the moment though
<AK> He was online in ubuntu .. but was away
<AK> I hv fedora running , dont face any issue like sound recorder, skype..Ubuntu 9.04, 9.10, 10.04 facing any issues
<AK> but like Ubuntu desktop, multimedia and CLI
<marienz> how peculiar. apt-get dist-upgrade wants to install libffado2 libqt4-xml libxml++2.6-2, and apt-get autoremove wants to remove them again (this loops)
<holstein> marienz: do you have ubuntustudio packages installed?
<marienz> holstein: not according to dpkg -l '*ubuntu*', no. It's possible some leftover bits from my ppa are interfering. It'd help if apt-get dist-upgrade told me *why* it wants to install this stuff :)
<Pici> does  aptitude why somepackagename help?
<Pici> or why-not ?
<marienz> libffado2 depends on libxml++2.6-2, so that's 1/3 explained
<marienz> is there a way to find packages I have installed that aren't in any currently enabled repo?
<__ka__> Hey folks, anyone know if there's better NIS support in 10.04?
<holstein> i would probably just search around in synaptic
<marienz> hmm, I'll do that once I have X working again then
<holstein> OH
<holstein> lol
<__ka__> The main problems we've had in 8.04LTS is with hardware (i.e. USB sticks, sound cards, Administration stuff/sudo)
<holstein> i forget what aptitude is like for a search
<marienz> lack of working X is completely unrelated to that dep loop
<__ka__> I was hoping someone could point me to some info on any updates/fixes here
<holstein> __ka__: updates for lucid?
<marienz> grr, still no X
<holstein> updating to lucid?
<marienz> yep, some kind of openchrome driver bug
<holstein> marienz: i got a mininote
<marienz> X works just fine except for the part where it turns off the lcd
<holstein> HP2133
<holstein> that thing is a pain
<holstein> the VIA chip
<marienz> (I'm logging in blindly through gdm because that brings the wireless up so I can ssh in)
<holstein> skillz
<holstein> its my girlfriends
<holstein> its running JoliCloud right now
<marienz> only now I'm not logging in. Bah, let's reboot.
<__ka__> holstein, yeah, the NIS support
<holstein> i need to get some time to try the lucid daily on it again though
<DanaG> marienz: try ssh'ing into it, and using nm-connection-editor to set the wifi to "available to all users"
<marienz> DanaG: it shouldn't be available to all users :)
<marienz> but thanks for teaching me about the existence of nm-connection-editor
<DanaG> What that does, anyway, is make it auto-connect even before login.
<marienz> oh, that's that X app. nvm.
<holstein> __ka__: so your running a NIS server?
<holstein> on hardy?
<holstein> and you want to upgrade to lucid?
<idyle> Hi, for some reason when I resume lucid firefox doesn't respond to keyboard input, but once I close it and restart it's fine. Firefox is the only app that does this. Anyone heard of this/suggestions (file a new bug)?
<__ka__> holstein, no, actually the server is a Mandriva box, I want the clients to be Lucid 10.04 LTS
<__ka__> holstein, I've had issues with 8.04 as a client, because it required a lot of udev rule rewriting to get the groups to work out (i.e. local audio group had to be mapped to the NIS group id)
<__ka__> holstein, honestly, though, I can switch to LDAP if Ubuntu supports that better -- I'm not married to either
<holstein> __ka__: can you just try lucid?
<holstein> do you have a machine you can install it on to test?
<__ka__> holstein, as long as it's very, very secure (we get a *barrage* of attack attempts, constantly... we're sitting on a gigabit fiber network with 100+MBPS upload and 700+MPBS download... that's a lot of bandwidth to do a DDoS attack on)
<__ka__> I'll try, but I didn't want to spend too much time on it
<sayao> are there kernel 2.6.33 packages for lucid?
<holstein> i cant imagine it getting less secure
<__ka__> I was trying to find a list of changes in Lucid, and the few lists I found didn't mention NIS
<__ka__> yeah, that's a really good point
<__ka__> actually, has anyone here by any chance gotten Ubuntu to play well with a LDAP configuration?
<Fishscene> What version of Ubuntu?
<__ka__> 8.04 right now, but I was thinking if anyone's played around with the new likewise stuff in Lucid
<__ka__> or ldap, even (still doing research on what likewise's capabilities are)
<Vigo> Have the devs or anyone tried V8 ?
<__ka__> the javascript engine?
<Vigo> Yes
<adalal> anyone know of a touchscreen calibration tool?
<Vigo> adalal: I found something on the forums,,,,
<Vigo> adalal: Is it a MicroTouch?
<adalal> Vigo: oo, i'll have a look, thanks, do you remmeber where?
<Vigo> adalal: here> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=158666<>is kinda older, but is a Hardware link in the third thread.
<adalal> thanks again
<Vigo> You are very welcome, I am still looking.
<adalal> what's the program that shows you what the inputs are when you click them?
<Vigo> adalal: I do not know of a program, yet,,,cat /dev/ttyS0
<Vigo> That is a CLI command, I normally do not post those in IRC, that was a cpy/pste from that Ubuntu Forum thread, as I stated is rather old.
<jbuncher> I upgraded from Karmic to lucid sometime during the beta, and my plymouth doesn't seem to be loading correctly.  It originally was kubuntu (I have both gnome and kde installed). I tried to switch it to the ubuntu plymouth by running the update-alternatives, but it only shows on shutdown, not on boot.  Can anyone assist?
<Vigo> jbuncher: I did the Alt-f2 upgrade and it went very wrong, I had a backup, I ran that and did a download of the B1, seems to work well.
<jbuncher> Vigo : well, I'm hoping to be able to upgrade my production partition in place without the reinstall
<Vigo> jbuncher: Yes, and I hope that goes well, but the rule has always been make a backup of the stable OS and files.
<jbuncher> well yeah, I keep backups.  Just want my pretty plymouth!
<Vigo> jbuncher: Especially with Beta/Alpha stuff, it is stated do NOT put on a production machine.
<Vigo> But I did.
 * DanaG doesn't get a plymouth splash, since he happens to have a serial console in addition to local tty.
<jbuncher> Vigo : I know, just wondering if it can be fixed, or if the bug will be fixed by the time of the official release.
<Vigo> jbuncher: I am most certain that will or could be fixed by RC1, or later.
<robin0800> adalal: there is gpointer device in software centre
<Vigo> adalal: still here?
<Vigo> robin8080: I also found another touchscreen thing in the Software Center.
<Vigo> robin8080: It is in Themes and Tweaks section, pkg Calibrate Touchscreen.
<grusum> jbuncher: the last update about an hour ago had two plymouth updates - don't know the result. have updated but not rbooted...
<jbuncher> I think I got those already, no success.
<jbuncher> as I mentioned, it works fine on shutdown, just not on boot.  I'm trying to find a way to look at the messages that get printed to the screen during the boot process  Does anyone know if those are stored in a log file?
<Vigo> jbuncher: Yes, I am most certain they are. there is also a widget/tool that gives the output of boot process.
<jbuncher> Vigo, I can't seem to find what file in /var/log/ it is.
<thiebaude> bug 552316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552316 in ubuntu "ubuntu 10.04 will not shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552316
<Vigo> jbuncher: I am relooking also as I am trying to update.
<DanaG> oh yeah, for me, plymouth refuses to show a splash, since I happen to have a serial console.
<thiebaude> hope they get my bug fixed soon:)
<jbuncher> DanaG, serial console?
<DanaG> yeah.  it's good for grabbing logs of kernel panics.
<DanaG> ... and such.
<jbuncher> Vigo, DanaG : ahh...I bet I'm getting the issue because I didn't update-initramfs after I changed the plymouth theme link using update-alternatives
<jbuncher> Vigo, DanaG :  will try it once these current updates come though (server going slow)
<Vigo> Just fetched updates, did not see a plymouth thing, but lots of other things, let me boot and see if it is still stable.
<DanaG> er, no need to ping me; I'm not a dev.  =þ
<thiebaude> when i click shutdown the computer restarts, anyone know a work around that?
<thiebaude> bug 552316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552316 in ubuntu "ubuntu 10.04 will not shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552316
<Bookman> I just tried to update but got a "Could not calculate update" error....is this a bug that should be reported?
<Fishscene> Nope. The grub issue is still there.
<Fishscene> It looks like when I update from 9.10, when it is installing the packages, I get a message with a tick box that says "continue without installing grub?". If I leave it unselected and click "next" nothing happens. It will only continue if I select that tick. This causes the OS to fail to boot.
<Fishscene> I'm not quite sure how anyone can get the Beta's installed because this error occurs on the live CD installer, the internet-update method, live boxes and vm's.
<Fishscene> live boxes = bare metal computers.
<nhaines> Fishscene: it definitely wouldn't be a problem with bare metal vs. virtual machines.
<Fishscene> I tested it just to be sure.
<nhaines> Fishscene: much appreciated.  :)
<Fishscene> Has anyone else reported this problem?
<nhaines> You can install grub-pc afterwards, I believe, to actually install grub2.
<nhaines> I am not aware (but am ignorant) of any active bugs.
<Fishscene> lol
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Still not seeing 'Lubuntu' mentioned along with xubuntu/kubuntu/otherbuntus - wasent it supposed to become an officially supported variant?
<Dr_Willis> Or is it just a little slower in its releases.
<Fishscene> What is Lubuntu?
<jbuncher> Dr_Willis, I didn't think it was an officially supported variant.
<bsmith093> can i extract an iso and burn it regularly
<bsmith093> or do i have to write it as an image
<jbuncher> bsmith093, write it as an image
<Dr_Willis> bsmith093:  you want it bootable?
<bsmith093> \yes
<Dr_Willis> write as an image then.
<bsmith093> im dualbooting xp and ubuntu lucid i want to resize the xp partition but gparted wont let me
<Moc> going to try this b2 now
<bjsnider> Dr_Willis, what is lubuntu?
<holstein> LXDE ubuntu
<bsmith093> i can delete it or format it but the resize option is grasyed out
<holstein> bsmith093: have you tried from a live CD?
<bsmith093> no
<holstein> might be becasue you are in a mounted partition
<Bookman> I'm getting while trying to update: Could not calculate the upgrade
<Bookman> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<Bookman> The package 'ubuntu-desktop' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.
<Dr_Willis> thats interesting.
<Dr_Willis> wonder qwhat would happen if you removed it manually then upgraded
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> i thought lubuntu was official now too
<holstein> maybe on final release day
<Dr_Willis> holstein:  yea. I seem to recall that statement   somewhere... from some official site.. :) but  who knows.
<Dr_Willis> Id really like to see some Ubuntu-pick-a-desktop option on install.. so i dont need as many diffrent live cds :)
<Dr_Willis> Ive also noticed some annoying clonflicts when trying differnt WHATEVER-desktops together on the same install
<holstein> yeah... WM-chooser
<holstein> i guess theres a lot of themeing envolved
<Dr_Willis> Last i installed Lubuntu-desktop  it removed nm-applet and installed wicd.. which is really NOT what i wanted to use.
<holstein> that keeps things the way they are
<Dr_Willis> Im talking about deeper issues the themes.
<holstein> yeah
<Dr_Willis> things like the default file manager for gnome gettting changed to thunar because you installed lubuntu-desktop :)
<holstein> i would like to use LXDE with nautilus and NM
<Dr_Willis> or kde's default file manager getting changed to thunar, or nautilus, when it shouldent be.
<Dr_Willis> even having Ubuntu-desktop and the Unbuntu netbook  - on the same install. can cause some annoying quirks as well
<holstein> yeah, you almost have to choose
<Dr_Willis> kde4 has their netbook and normal interfaces  much easier to change btween
<vexati0n> help! .. i installed KDE, hated it, so I uninstalled it, and now I don't have any sound at all.
<Dr_Willis> vexati0n:  try reinstalling the 'ubuntu-desktop' package
<vexati0n> Dr_Willis, i've tried that. also tried reinstalling alsa-base, alsa-utils, and pulseaudio
<Dr_Willis> I tend to rarely Uninstall things. :)
<vexati0n> well kde is bad enough to warrant it :P
<holstein> case in point...
<Dr_Willis> vexati0n:  run  the alsamixer tool from the terminal. be sure your mixer leveles are not down.. I had that issue ages ago
<Dr_Willis> I find KDE4 very useable now a days.
<vexati0n> Dr_Willis, I did check alsamixer. the pulseaudio output monitor shows audio playing, but nothing comes from the speakers.
<Dr_Willis> Runs very well on my netbook
<Dr_Willis> vexati0n:  that is an odd issue then.
<vexati0n> i can hear the pop sound when the system boots so i know the speakers are connected.
<Dr_Willis> vexati0n:  dont have a headphone plugged into  the box do you? :)
<vexati0n> so i'm at a loss
<vexati0n> no, no headphones. this is an add-on card anyway not the on-board.
<Dr_Willis> I spend an hr+ trouble shooting then realuised i had a adaptor jack plugged in so it thought i had headphones in :)
<Moc> ok b2 install cd still bugy
<Dr_Willis> bye all
<Moc> 10 min and it still havent loaded the ui
<Moc> cd stop spining also....
<Moc> alt-ctrl-[0-9] does nothing
<Moc> trying again
<Tohuw> Why is compiz being removed in today's dist-upgrade?
<Moc> why wont b2 cd work
<Tohuw> Also, bug 514950 is marked as "fix committed". how can i get my hands on this fix? I don't see it attached
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 514950 in seahorse-plugins "seahorse-tool crashing on encrypt/sign & segfault on decrypt" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514950
<Moc> nope cd stop spinning again
<Moc> channel quiet
<nhaines> Moc: did you verify the CD?
<Moc> nhaines: how ?
<Moc> md5 of the iso was fine
<Moc> no idea hoe to test a ubuntu cd
<nhaines> Moc: when you boot from it, if you press a key at the logo, you can do a media test.
<Moc> will do
<Moc> will it try to load the ui ?
<Moc> because it fail before that
<Moc> k got the check text
<nhaines> Moc: great.  :)
<Moc> my cd test  OK
<Moc> no errors
<Moc> anyone got b2 install cd problems ?
<FFForever> how do I install fonts?
<Moc> cp in ~/.fonts folder
<nhaines> Double-click on font.
<Moc> b2 cd wont boot for me
<jbuncher> anyone else have metacity updates that want to remove compiz?
 * holstein checking
<nhaines> Moc: try to run the CD with 'splash' removed from the kernel parameters.
<nhaines> you can do this at the same menu where you can choose to test the CD>
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> jbuncher: i do see that
<holstein> The following packages will be REMOVED: compiz compiz-gnome
<holstein> interesting
<jbuncher> holstein, ok, thanks.  I can't seem to find *why* it wants to remove compiz.  Doesn't show up in the conflicts list.
<holstein> maybe i'll wait til tomorrow
<holstein> to update ;)
<bencc1> does iptables block everything by default on lucid?
<bencc1> on Jaunty a webserver worked and now on lucid desktop I can't access it
<nhaines> No, because then networking wouldn't work at all?
<bencc1> thanks. so it must be some other problem
<bencc1> nhaines: works. thanks
<nhaines> bencc1: :D
<nhaines> What fixed it?
<DanaG> argh, ubuntuone-syncdaemon is using 100% CPU.
<bencc1> nhaines: I'm using luxid under vbox and I needed to change the connection type (bridged connection)
<nhaines> bencc1: great.  :)  Glad you found it.
<DanaG> It doesn't deal well with huge numbers (thousands) of files.
<DanaG> 22,189 items, totalling 154.6 MB
<Moc> trying
<Moc> i see hardware error for st0
<Moc> sr0
<Moc> un hanfled sense code
<Moc> lol with quiet and splash i get to the ui
<Moc> ^^^^ removed
<randomusr_> I installed nagios on 10.04, but apparently Forgot the password. how can I reset it?
<Berzerker> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Berzerker>   compiz compiz-gnome
<Berzerker> what's with the latest update?
<vbabiy> Any one elses window borders break in updating to beta2
<vbabiy> and no compiz
<Bookman> I am getting the following and I'm not sure how to correct it when trying to upgrade from Beta1 to Beta2:Could not calculate the upgrade
<Bookman> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<Bookman> The package 'ubuntu-desktop' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.
<Bookman>   
<justin_> can anybody help me with a KDE issue?
<James147> justin_: ask your question :)
<justin_> I can't get sound from anything but Amarock, Dragon player, or the system sounds
<justin_> Mostly, i's like to watch non-muted youtube videos
<Moc> found the issues with the setup CD
<James147> justin_: by anything, do you mean anything, or jsut flash?
<justin_> I dunno, pandora doesn't work
<Moc> might be related that I use a docking station for my laptop, and it try to set my external monitor resolution to my laptop internal screen
<justin_> and i have pingus (a lemmings clone) installed and dont get that sound
<Berzerker> so the latest beta2 removed compiz? now I have no visual effects...
<Moc> after B2 install, software update say partial install was present
<Moc> it say distribution upgrade here
<justin_> berzerker: could be because of Apple getting patent on coverflow
<Berzerker> oh really?
<justin_> yeah, check out OSNews
<justin_> Apple is crazy these days
<Zenker> i want to install the new beta, and i want it to be a freash install, i currently have ubuntu 9.10 i want to complete wipe it out n reformat or whatever, what steps do i need 2 take?
<Moc> Zenker: if you did your backup, when booting the b2 cd, it will ask you where/how to install it on your hd
<Moc> just select the option that will wipe everything if that what you want
<Zenker> Moc no backup needed i was dual booting  w windows vista and i moved all the files i wanted 2 save over to my  public folder
<Zenker> i do want to keep vista though
<Moc> Zenker: hhaa ;) different story
<Moc> just tell to keep the current partition and format only the one you want to format
<Zenker> right , i should said that form the get=go rofl
<Moc> b2 nvidia driver install is broken !! great
<Moc> Zenker: wait a bit, b2 is more problematic than b1 for me so far
<Zenker> will it run from disk?
<Zenker> i did plan on testing n stuff 1st :)
<bjsnider> nvidia-current is not borked
<bjsnider> it works fine
<Moc> bjsnider: I just installed B2 CD, and the hardware nvidia install process fail
<flansuse> Will upgrading to Lucid be the only way to get Tomboy Notes 1.2.0?
<Zenker> i dont have nvidia, thankfully, but last time i tried it i couldnt get any sound (the old beta)
<flansuse> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy
<bjsnider> Moc, there's an error message that's completely meaningless. it installed and will work after a reboot
<Moc> k trying to reboot
<Zenker> do i need to mess with the swap or anything?
<Zenker> i reinstalled ubuntu 9.10 once and i had 2 do something with it, but i cannot remember what i had 2 do or even what i did to reinstall
<justin_> zenker: you should probably leave the swap where it was from the previous install.
<Moc> bjsnider: your right, it working now
<Zenker> oh, i can still run it from the disk right? just 2 check it out?
<Moc> bjsnider: didn't had this problem in B1
<justin_> zenker, yes
<flansuse> If I am using Karmic with full encryption (swap, root, home), will doing a dist-upgrade continue to use the encrypted partitions and load the proper modules, etc?
<Moc> Fn+ still doesn't work
<Moc> anyway, sleep time
<Zenker> sleep well
<Moc> hx
<flansuse> In others, will upgrading to Lucid retain my full disk encryption setup?
<justin_> is this the correct channel for Kubuntu issues
<justin_> if they are lucid
<sebsebseb> justin_: yes
<justin_> sebsebseb: I am having sound issues
<sebsebseb> justin_: not my area, plus I don't tend to use Kubuntu
<sebsebseb> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<justin_> I but I can get sound from Amarock and Dragon player
<justin_> just not anything web based or games
<sebsebseb> !details | justin_
<ubottu> justin_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<justin_> I am running Kubuntu 10.04. I started Konqueror and went to Youtube. The video plays. The sound does not. I expected the sound to play with the video
<Bookman> This Bindwood is now trying to start up everytime I start up Firefox, but it never completes its startup.  Just a continuosly growing dotted line.  Is this a new feature of some sort?
<Bookman> One that maybe doesn't work?
<Bookman> Anyone here?
<Bookman> Hello????
<Bookman> Is this channel working?
<hanasaki> anyone else having issues wit the volume applet in the panel disappearing?  how can I get it back?
<hanasaki> Bookman:  shhhhhhhhhhh
<MTughan> Bookman: We see your messages. Probably no one paying attention ATM.
<randomusr__> other than ffmpeg is there any other codecs i need to play dvd's?
<randomusr__> other than ffmpeg is there any other codecs i need to play dvd's?
<bahodir> hi guys, can anybody help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9095949#post9095949
<bahodir> thanks
<randomusr__> do i need to add repos to 10.04 to get modules to play dvd's?
<bahodir> anybody?
<otho> installing ubuntu-restricted-extras from the main repos helps here
<randomusr__> how can i do that otho?
<otho> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<otho> bahodir, have you tried just running "sudo apt-get -f install"
<bahodir> otho, yes, I've tried it
<bahodir> i get the same error
<bahodir> i can't even install insall-info package manually because I get the same error
<voss749> I find it funny that 10.4 beta is more stable than the 9.10 release version
<DanaG> argh, trying to add a certificate exception keeps segfaulting my firefox.
<DanaG> https://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~bellardo/courses/2104/464/
<DanaG> Note: yes, there is a security error there, and no, you shouldn't have a login...
<DanaG> but I want to see if it segfaults anyone else's firefox.
<AnxiousNut> help, im facing major bug, look at these images, this isnt the first time this happens to me http://imgur.com/a/Z8L68/ubuntu_lucid_major_bug
<ZykoticK9> otho, just an FYI but DVD playback isn't in restricted-extras but can be installed using libdvdread4 (then running a script, which will install dvd from medibuntu without adding the repo), just saw your advice to randomusr_ but they're gone
<AnxiousNut> that is english, by the way
<ZykoticK9> AnxiousNut, i don't mean to alarm you, but you seem to be missing some letters!  sorry, it's a humour bug/issue (if you're not experiencing it firsthand ;) I have no ideas at all though.
<AnxiousNut> they are not missing, they're colorless!
<ZykoticK9> AnxiousNut, distinction noted ;)
<AnxiousNut> and i wouldnt be able to read this if it was still on my screen, restarting gdm helped to remove it
<stealth-> hola :)
<ZykoticK9> stealth- basically so long as they keep there system up-to-date it will be the same as the final release.  I'm gonna send the !beta message after.
<ZykoticK9> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<stealth-> Awesome, thanks :D
<stealth-> Sorry for being a little dumb there, I usually don't deal with ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> stealth-, it isn't "dumb" at all!  most people don't know that fact.
<digital_1> Ok Beta 2 has turned my PC into a bowling alley hand dryer... just puts out hot air.
<stealth-> ZykoticK9: Ah, okay then :)
<ZykoticK9> stealth-, that !beta message was created for a reason!  (I believe it's fairly new as well)
<digital_1> Anyone else getting stuck on the boot splash?
<digital_1> How can I see what's going on under the hood-- the console output?
<ZykoticK9> stealth-, one other thing.  Be sure the person doesn't do "Partial Upgrades" from Update Manager - you should warn them not too.
<digital_1> This is the first Ubuntu beta that did this- and I have a pretty mainstream PC.
<digital_1> I think it's related to Plymouth
<stealth-> ZykoticK9: Okay, I'll keep that in mind.
<ZykoticK9> digital_1, it is freezing at plymouth?
<stealth-> digital_1: I think it's alt+F2 to see console output while booting
<Blank__> alt+F2 is to run something while logged into a DE
<Blank__> ctrl+alt+F2 would change your screen to the second virtual terminal
<ZykoticK9> digital_1, can you do what Blank__ suggested above?  ctrl+alt+f1 working?
<digital_1> ZykoticK9:  Yes, trying now.  Typing from a netbook so I'm a bit slower.  Sorry.
<stealth-> Blank__: yeah, but while booting I thought it was just alt+f2
<digital_1> Ok this is really strange.  The first two times it hung.  This time it booted into the Live CD.   I'm going to try to re-create the error that happened the first two times.
<Blank__> not sure stealth-... haven't really needed to
<Nalf> Does anyone know the status on the ATI drivers?
<Fishscene> What is the official Ubuntu 10.04 theme called?
<digital_1> "Fiasco"
<digital_1> j/k
<ZykoticK9> Fishscene, light - but there are 2 sub themes
<Fishscene> lol
<Fishscene> I see Ambiance and Radiance which have the new look of the toolbar.. are those the 2 new ones?
<ZykoticK9> Fishscene, yes - those are the 2 sub themes
<Fishscene> ok. Thanks :)
<theyCallMeJohnny> hi where can i configure the sound volume?
<theyCallMeJohnny> i cant find the applet any more
<ZykoticK9> theyCallMeJohnny, indicator
<digital_1> The installer is well-polished.  They did a nice job on that.
<ZykoticK9> theyCallMeJohnny, side note if you want to remove the mail, but leave the volume - just remove indicator-messages
<ZykoticK9> that's a package btw
<ZykoticK9> digital_1, i think the beta2 install is good as well!
<ZykoticK9> digital_1, was the firefox icon missing in your install?
<theyCallMeJohnny> ZykoticK9: i cant find it -.-
<digital_1> ZykoticK9- I'll check its installing now
<ZykoticK9> theyCallMeJohnny, are you using Ubuntu?
<theyCallMeJohnny> yes
<ZykoticK9> theyCallMeJohnny, "indicator Applet" in "add to panel"
<ZykoticK9> theyCallMeJohnny, do you see a mail icon in your panel?
<theyCallMeJohnny> ZykoticK9: no :)
<ZykoticK9> theyCallMeJohnny, "indicator Applet" in "add to panel"
<theyCallMeJohnny> thats the porblem, plus i dont have an english installation
<ZykoticK9> theyCallMeJohnny, "indicator" is translated differently that's for sure!
<theyCallMeJohnny> ZykoticK9: ah found it
<theyCallMeJohnny> ugly translated
<theyCallMeJohnny> the one is like "notification field"
<theyCallMeJohnny> and the one i looked for is named "notifiction area"
<ZykoticK9> i noticed that when someone else posted it - forget what language it was - but it didn't seem like a clean translation
<theyCallMeJohnny> german here
<ZykoticK9> i wouldn't understand german, so it was something else
<theyCallMeJohnny> why is it that applet grouped togheter?
<theyCallMeJohnny> feels completely unlogical
<ZykoticK9> theyCallMeJohnny, ? new design
<ZykoticK9> i find there is too much space in between the icons
<theyCallMeJohnny> imho the ubuntu specific changes kinda suck whereas the gnome 2.30 changes rock
<venger> if you don't want the indicator you can add the volume control in startup apps so it comes up by itself
<theyCallMeJohnny> venger: whats the cmd?
<ZykoticK9> OMG they fixed the mouse wheel control of the volume!
<philsf> hello, I can't use apport-collect - it crashes all the time, since I upgraded to the beta today http://paste.ubuntu.com/411195/
<philsf> any hints on how to fix this?
<venger> theyCallMeJohnny, i'm on console compiling on my lucid box but i think it was gnome-volume-control something like that ,, you may want to try it in terminal first
<theyCallMeJohnny> venger: ty
<DanaG> Can someone see if trying to add a security exception for here, crashes firefox?
<DanaG> https://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~bellardo/courses/2104/464/
<theyCallMeJohnny> brb
<philsf> DanaG, no crash
<DanaG> Weird.
<DanaG> It crashes Firefox for me.
<philsf> DanaG, everytime? tryed in safe mode?
<venger> DanaG, you could launch fox from terminal to see what it dumps
<DanaG> it's crashing in hash4.
<theyCallMeJohnny> what was the package called again with dontzap
<digital_1> DanaG didn't crash for me either
<DanaG> Weird.
<digital_1> Did it crash before it tried to authenticate you
<digital_1> ?
<ZykoticK9> !dontzip > theyCallMeJohnny
<theyCallMeJohnny> !dontzap > theyCallMeJohnny
<ubottu> theyCallMeJohnny, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> !dontzap > theyCallMeJohnny
<ZykoticK9> sorry you got it
<theyCallMeJohnny> np
<DanaG> Yup.
<DanaG> Oh, and now clicking the "Add exception..." button is doing nothing.
<DanaG> Error: this._observerService is undefined
<DanaG> Source File: file:///usr/lib/firefox-3.6.3/components/nsSessionStore.js  Line: 2582
<theyCallMeJohnny> ZykoticK9: wow, thats great solution
<theyCallMeJohnny> but why is it in options in keyboard instead in keyboard shortcuts :P
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/nDDrERZm
<theyCallMeJohnny> hm i cant install gnome-shell
<theyCallMeJohnny> not ready yet?
<ZykoticK9> theyCallMeJohnny, do you have a xmlrunner or similar stuck in your update manager?
<theyCallMeJohnny> ZykoticK9: metacity and kde workspacedata are currently stuck
<ZykoticK9> sorry it's xulrunner-1.9.1 - requirement of gnome-shell that's currently not ready
<ZykoticK9> gnome-shell is working on my machine, but was installed before said update
<theyCallMeJohnny> hm is it safe to run apt-get dist-upgrade?
<theyCallMeJohnny> it wants to remove metacity
<DanaG> hmm, still segfaults even in safe-mode.
<ZykoticK9> theyCallMeJohnny, i'm a big fan of apt-get, but after running a development release i think - "aptitiude safe-upgrade" is the way to go!
<theyCallMeJohnny> y ty
<digital_1> I've installed but I can't boot cleanly... hmmm
<digital_1> Anyone remember how to supress the boot splash?
<digital_1> I want to see where it hangs
<EruditeHermit> hello, is there a way to work around the pre dependency problem on amd64 when upgrading to lucid?
<vbabiy> Any one else have window decorator issues after the update.
<ZykoticK9> digital_1, see "show text..." on http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/plymouth
<digital_1> Thanks ZykoticK9
<theyCallMeJohnny> hehe cool empathy supports irc
<ZykoticK9> theyCallMeJohnny, BARELY
<theyCallMeJohnny> at least you can chat
<theyCallMeJohnny> and why cant i resize the input window :/
<ZykoticK9> theyCallMeJohnny, there is a bug where you can't add irc account as the first account - empathy basically says they won't fix it, as they're irc support is so poor
<theyCallMeJohnny> pidgin started that bad idea with the really small inputwindow
<theyCallMeJohnny> why do they have to copy it
<digital_1> ahhh cool your info helped me disable the splash and now it boots fine... weird.
<digital_1> Thanks Zykotick9
<ZykoticK9> digital_1, glad to help
<digital_1> You're on here alot helping.  That's pretty cool.
<ZykoticK9> potatofamily,  Nvidia Proprietary driver users only got a GUI plymouth about 10 days ago - until now we've had text plymouth (which is more lame then what we have now), but i think the nvidia is locked to 640x480 right now.
<potatofamily> ZykoticK9, thanks
<vrhahaha> hi guys, i need help with wubi lucid installation
<DanaG> hmm, I wish they'd use uvesafb, not vga16fb.
<vrhahaha> it has stuck at 94% Installing language packs Running dpkg for quite some time now
<vrhahaha> any suggestion for what i should do with it?
<ZykoticK9> vrhahaha, downloading language packs took FOREVER on a couple of my installs - there is a skip button
<digital_1> Is it looking for an outside connection it can't get to?
<Tohuw> ugh, this latest update (removing compiz) has utterly borked me. what do i do to make metacity --replace permanent?
<vrhahaha> i am assuming there is an internet connection, since i can browse fine with mozilla from the installation slideshow links
<ZykoticK9> Tohuw, did you do a Partial upgrade of some sort?
<Tohuw> ZykoticK9: all that was available
<Tohuw> was trying to get some other needed updates
<ZykoticK9> Tohuw, when it started did you get a Partial message?
<Tohuw> i can just reinstall compiz, but that breaks ubuntu-desktop
<Tohuw> yes
<chandru_in> For some reason today's update has removed compiz from my system.  And I'm unable to install it back without removing metacity.  Why have they been made mutually exclusive with this update?
<Tohuw> ^
<ZykoticK9> Tohuw, in future - DO NOT do partial upgrades!  use "aptitiude safe-upgrade" instead
<jdsbluedevl> chandru_in: that's exactly what I was going to complain about
<dubbydubby> yeah i was reading my update and went online to check what was going on before pressing go
<Tohuw> ZykoticK9: I've been doing partial upgrades in every beta since 6.10, and this is one of the worst breaks yet :P
<dubbydubby> obviously someone messed up
<ZykoticK9> chandru_in, jdsbluedevl see my message to Tohuw
<digital_1> ZykoticK9:  I think it was you who asked about the Firefox icon?   They're installed for me.
<jdsbluedevl> ZykoticK9: I used the Update Manager
<chandru_in> ZykoticK9: I didn't do a partial update.  I did a normal apt-get distupgrade
<ZykoticK9> digital_1, it was only during the install that the icon was missing
<ZykoticK9> jdsbluedevl, i use Update Manager too - but as soon as it says partial - i use the aptitude command to not remove anything
<potatofamily> ZykoticK9: I want use usplash again, but 10.04 can not use usplash now
<ZykoticK9> jdsbluedevl, removing things is bad, cause you can't reinstall until the dependancy is ready
<chandru_in> ZykoticK9: What is the whole point of partial upgrades?
<Tohuw> ZykoticK9: I'm just trying to follow the mainline and see where it goes. and right now the mainline dictates compiz and metacity are mutually exclusive (though it didn't touch compiz-core)
<dubbydubby> its because compiz does not use the new metacity yet
<ZykoticK9> potatofamily, good luck with that!  not sure if it's even possible
<jdsbluedevl> Also, I'm getting something about a Deskbar Applet is having a problem
<Tohuw> dubbydubby: ah
<vrhahaha> Zykotic9, the skip button is not there
<ZykoticK9> chandru_in, Partial Upgrade = break system
<jdsbluedevl> ZykoticK9: I was upgrading from Karmic
<dubbydubby> in the package manager, package - force
<dubbydubby> and keep metacity to the current version
<dubbydubby> to keep compiz
<dubbydubby> and do the rest of the update
<chandru_in> ZykoticK9: But what's the point in pushing such an update (even if it is just beta still)?
<DexterLB> how do I update from beta1 to beta2?
<dubbydubby> DexterLB it does so auto
<DexterLB> in update-manager -d there are lots of packages under "Distro upgrade" section
<DexterLB> is that it?
<Tohuw> because advance relases are for testing
<ZykoticK9> chandru_in, in a day (or many more) the dependant package will be fixed and all will be well again.  If you don't feel like waiting on a particular package, you can use aptitude to install what can be upgraded
<Tohuw> not for stability
<joey_> Question: I recently upgraded to the lucid beta, it's working great, except I can't get the Indicator Session Applet to update my status on facebook. What outputs would be helpful in diagnosing this? Does anybody know if this is a common problem?
<jdsbluedevl> ZykoticK9: I guess I'll just wait, then.  I just want to make sure that the Internet pass-through to my Roku box still works, though
<chandru_in> ZykoticK9: now that my compiz is removed I'd have to manually install it back when the dependencies are fixed right?
<Tohuw> chandru_in: chances are a new version of compiz will appear in an upcoming upgrade
<vrhahaha> ZykoticK9: in the case there is no skip button, is there anything else that i can do?
<ZykoticK9> chandru_in, i'm under the impression that you won't be able to reinstall anything that was removed until it's fixed (thus don't remove anything! metacity/compiz/gnome-shell are all working on my system right now, cause i don't remove anything)
<Tohuw> vrhahaha: you can always skip or cancel an update
<ZykoticK9> vrhahaha, wait i guess
<Tohuw> if you want a system that isn't broken, +1 isn't for you
<chandru_in> thanks ZykoticK9
<vrhahaha> Tohuw: it is not an update, but a wubi install
<Tohuw> of 10.04?
<jdsbluedevl> I was under the impression that Beta 2 of an LTR would be more stable
<Tohuw> no
<jdsbluedevl> being that it's running right up to the RC
<Tohuw> you don't expect stability until final release
<Tohuw> that's the way it works
<jdsbluedevl> and being that it's an LTR, it should be super-stable
<vrhahaha> ZykoticK9: i have been waiting for more than half an hour
<ZykoticK9> vrhahaha, i don't know what to suggest, sorry.
<digital_1> Tohuw:  This seems a little rougher around the edges than most betas
<Tohuw> once you're on a pre-release and running dist-upgrades, you are on more or less the nightly trunk
<jdsbluedevl> to tell you the truth, I haven't had problems with Ubuntu betas up until Karmic
<Tohuw> digital_1: I take it you weren't around for 7.04 beta 1 then
<vrhahaha> ZykoticK9: thanks anyway
<Andre_Gondim> My firefox isn't browsing
<Tohuw> most wifi support dropped completely, nvidia-glx was broken and fglrx completely disappeared
<dubbydubby> xserver-common is also being updated
<jpg> how to install firefox 10.04 on ubuntu 10.04
<dubbydubby> thats important
<digital_1> Tohuw:  Wish I could remember that far back!
<Tohuw> there is no firefox 10.04
<dubbydubby> that might also be a big break
<joey_> Anybody know of problems with the Me-menu?  I recently upgraded to the lucid beta, it's working great, except I can't get the Indicator Session Applet to update my status on facebook. What outputs would be helpful in diagnosing this? Does anybody know if this is a common problem?
<jpg> how to installl firefox 3.5 on ubuntu 10.04
<DexterLB> Andre_Gondim: explain
<dubbydubby> firefox 3.6.3
<dubbydubby> is the newest
<Andre_Gondim> since last update I cant see any page
<Tohuw> jpg: it's already installed, unless you've done something strange
<jdsbluedevl> any hopes of getting Firefox Lorentz in the repos?
<DexterLB> jpg: why'd you need an older version
<dubbydubby> firefox 3.5 is in synaptic package manager
<Tohuw> joey_: file a bug against me-menu on launchpad, ask them what logs they want
<digital_1> Andre- try running Firefox in safe mode?
<dubbydubby> everyone is getting lorentz
<dubbydubby> its the default
<jdsbluedevl> Also, I seem to be having trouble with alsamixer, something that has been a problem since Karmic.  Every time I boot up, alsamixer mutes the master and PCM controls, forcing me to open it up after every boot and undo the damage
<digital_1> So what's the deal with Yahoo search as the default?  Blah!
<Andre_Gondim> Now I see a bindwood when Firefox is starting
<jdsbluedevl> is there a way to fix this?  this was really annoying in Karmic, and it isn't fixed in Lucid, so I'm sure it's something particular about my system
<DanaG> Lorentz?  What's that?
<dubbydubby> its a plugin for firefox that stops other plugins from crashing firefox
<dubbydubby> lol
<dubbydubby> so flash crashes it doesn't crash the whole browser
<jdsbluedevl> can anyone help with my alsamixer problem?
<DanaG> Same idea as nspluginwrapper?
<Tohuw> interesting, compiz is now bound to compiz-kde
<joey_> Tohuw: I could file a but, I'm just wondering if anybody else is having the same problem cause I'm not 100% sure that it's a problem on the desktop end...
<PolitikerNEU> Hello, does anybody else have the problem that since the last update nautilus doesn't display all hard disks but the mounted ones in computer:///?
<dubbydubby> not I PolitikerNEU
<Andre_Gondim> my firefox in -safe-mode don't see any page too
<ZykoticK9> PolitikerNEU, i've never looked before (so can't confirm really), but currently my Nautilus is only showing mounted in computer as well.
<digital_1> jdsbluedevl: Have you tried Googling that?  That seems a familiar issue.
<Tohuw> why does gnome-shell require kdebase-runtime? how odd
<Tohuw> Andre_Gondim: are you connected on the system in question, or from another computer?
<ZykoticK9> Tohuw, "apt-cache showpkg gnome-shell" doesn't show kdebase-runtime as a dependency on my system?
<Tohuw> ZykoticK9: you didn't upgrade ;)
<Tohuw> the "partial upgrade" includes the latest package changes
<xfact> Hello
<Tohuw> such as compiz-gnome conflicting with metacity
<xfact> I have one problem after running one partial upgrade in Lucid (Probably to B2) my visual effects totally disabled and can't be enabled, whats should I do?
<Tohuw> xfact: compiz was removed. More specifically, compiz-gnome
<Tohuw> Your visual effects will be broken until further updates
<Tohuw> if your title bars are gone, run metacity --replace
<Tohuw> and wait
<Tohuw> WELCOME TO THE DARK AGES
<digital_1> Tohuw- Why do I have Compiz then?
<jdsbluedevl> digital_1: some of the solutions I found are old and useless
<DanaG> We have to wait for compiz to be rebuilt.
<xfact> My title bars working (sometimes not)
<Tohuw> digital_1: if you have compiz installed still, you didn't upgrade
<DanaG> aptitude changelog metacity
<digital_1> I saw a bug filed related to Pulse Audio that's been going on for quite some time...
<Tohuw> hi DanaG
<DanaG> y'ello
<Tohuw> my fglrx broke again, so i fixed it again
<Tohuw> ati is pretty swell that way
<xfact> Is the problem with graphics card driver? Should i reinstall it?
<Tohuw> xfact:
<Tohuw> xfact: no.
<xfact> ohh
<Tohuw> if your title bars are not working, run metacity --replace
<digital_1> jdsbluedevl:  Take a look at this link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/402950
<Tohuw> your desktop effects will not work until further notice
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402950 in pulseaudio "PCM volume is reset to zero each time I log in" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Tohuw> digital_1: btw you can just say bug 402950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402950 in pulseaudio "PCM volume is reset to zero each time I log in" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402950
<Tohuw> just so you know
<xfact> Tohuw, Ohh, I am little visual effect lover, so it's a bad news for me :(
<Tohuw> we need this in the topic: "If you don't like things breaking, don't use alphas, betas and RCs!"
<Tohuw> these are for testing. stuff will break. live with it or don't upgrade. *rant off*
<ZykoticK9> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<jdsbluedevl> digital_1: I guess that means I have to manually download the pulseaudio package, right?
<digital_1> Tohuw- Do they even change the RC very much?  I mean they only have a week to work with.
<Tohuw> ZykoticK9: "(02:07:50) Tohuw: we need this in the topic:" ;)
<xfact> Ok ok, I understand I said 'it's bad news' not I am unhappy :)
<gatestone> Working quite nicely in VMware Player here, on top of XP.
<Tohuw> digital_1: not really, most of it is frozen. but some rcs have issues that are fixed hours before official release
<gatestone> Except that the VMWare Tools said that X version is not supported, and resolution does not change automatically when resizing VMware guest window.
<digital_1> jdsbluedevil:  I'm not sure.  All I'm saying is that you have company out there with this problem.   I know I've seen it before.  I'd do a little more background research before I'd install a newer version of PulseAudio outside the package manager.
<Tohuw> gatestone: xserver-common just got an update. VMWare has layered emulation or somesuch for X that probably does not yet correctly support the latest version of X Server
<gatestone> But you can change manually. BTW, changin resolution from  "Monitor" is confusing. Why "Screen resolution" was removed?
<digital_1> Tohuw:   I thought that I was the only developer who submitted builds hours before a release. : )
<Tohuw> gatestone: because you can change more there than just the screen resolution
<Tohuw> digital_1: nope :P
<gatestone> And I wonder, when will there an easier way to give feedback. Like now if I would like to complain about Empathy and Gwibber bugd/misfeatures, I would have to know which of the half-a-dozen Ubuntu support channels is the right one, or which of the hard-to-find-upstream supoort channels are appropriate...
<Tohuw> gatestone: if you want to give feedback, support channels are not the place, bug reports are :) most of ubuntu's managed projects are on launchpad. most of gnome's managed projects are on gnome's bugzilla
<DanaG> For me, gwibber is quite literally unusable.
<DanaG> As in, it doesn't even open.
<Tohuw> for everyone
<Tohuw> it is various kinds of unstable
<Tohuw> from not opening to 100% cpu utilization
<Tohuw> there's a fix committed; it inappropriately calls gnome-keyring
<gatestone> Tohuw, I want a system, where every opionion of the potential billion not-yet-Linux users will get semiautomatically collected, triaged and handled.
<Tohuw> gatestone: /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk -c %f
<digital_1> NTFS file ops seem faster
<Tohuw> gatestone: how will you get every developer of every software to all agree on one system?
<gatestone> I am using Empathy here. Though wou can not create an IRC account on the opening wizard, you have to quit it and then create a new account, which gives more oprions like IRC....????
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/546392
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546392 in gwibber "gwibber crashes on startup with system default-font-size set to non-integer (eg. 10.5pt)" [Medium,New]
<Tohuw> gatestone: my brother wrote a good article on this issue: http://joeyaa.blogspot.com/2009/08/idea-centralized-minimal-effort-bug.html
<DanaG> Quite literally unusable.
<Tohuw> gatestone: I still hate empathy and don't use it
<gatestone> Tohuw, the question is not how you execute a better system, the question is that WE HAVE TO or Linux for the billion will never happen.
<Tohuw> gatestone: windows has no such system in place, and it does fine.
<gatestone> Windows has other systems in place. Like history.
 * DanaG repeats in holler mode.... piped into /dev/null
<gatestone> Tohuw, thx for the link to your brother's article. I will check it.
<gatestone> Now, before I start to look at...how do I install Chrome? Or should I use Chromium?
<EruditeHermit> hello, does anyone know how to get past this error? 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6-i386 for lib32asound2, probably a dependency cycle.' when upgrading to lucid?
<digital_1> I don't think Linux for the billion is ever going to happen.
<Tohuw> I really don't care about "linux for the masses". I care about what works for me, and what's open source. Freedom and what works, in other words. I'd say the community involvement and feedback to decision makers is better in Ubuntu than Windows, so that's not the real weakness. At least, not the root of it.
<Tohuw> gatestone: www.google.com/chrome
<digital_1> But I'm happy with Linux for the millions
<ZykoticK9> gatestone, chromium is not in the default repo :)
<ZykoticK9> s/not/now !
<Tohuw> or that
<Tohuw> I use chrome for the fuller featureset
<Tohuw> then again, i haven't looked at the latest chromium
<ZykoticK9> Tohuw, Google Chome actually lags behind chromium in features!  you'll see them in chromium first
<Blank__> digital_1, i'd be happy with people being aware of what software/operating systems are available, and what impinges upon people's freedom and what doesn't
<digital_1> Why upgrade?  You're just asking for trouble.
<Tohuw> ZykoticK9: extensions were correctly supported in chrome first :)
<ZykoticK9> Tohuw, that might be true.  i have no idea.
 * Tohuw shakes Blank__'s hand enthusiastically
<h4wkmoon> hello. how to fix nvidia driver install | 10.04 beta2, x64 ?
<Blank__> too many people are force fed things like windows, and that's really a sad state of affairs
<Tohuw> ZykoticK9: but agreed, there's more bleeding in chromium in general
<digital_1> Apple with all its warchest can't make a dent in Windows.
<ZykoticK9> h4wkmoon, did you try to install the driver from nvidia's site?
<Tohuw> !doesntwork | h4wkmoon
<ubottu> h4wkmoon: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<DanaG> Too bad I never have luck convincing family to try non-Windows.
<digital_1> And they are lightyears ahead of us in marketshare
<h4wkmoon> yes, but with error
<Tohuw> digital_1: 12% maketshare is a huge dent, I'd say.
<Blank__> that's the worst part, DanaG
<Blank__> microsoft has them right where they want them
<DanaG> Have to give one of our old laptops to my grandma (who lives across the country).... now, do I leave ubuntu on the thing, or stick winxp on it?
<Tohuw> As well as being the largest mobile device manufacturer in the world
<DanaG> Note, this is the "toshitba" laptop I've complained about, before.
<ZykoticK9> h4wkmoon, good luck man.  fyi the release notes, know issues i believe the first one is nvidia driver from site doesn't work
<Tohuw> DanaG: ubuntu!
<Tohuw> what doesn't work
<Blank__> DanaG, i've heard of several success stories involving ubuntu and grandparents
<digital_1> Tohuw- W7 is growing faster than Mac OSX sales
<DanaG> Oh, and bonus points for it having gwibber.
<Tohuw> digital_1: and?
<digital_1> The rate of growth not overall sales
<Tohuw> that's to be expected
<Tohuw> there's more windows users
<gatestone> How do I disable automatic scrolling in Empathy?
<Tohuw> so a new windows release will sell faster
<ZykoticK9> Tohuw, digital_1 please don't get into a linux/mac/windows discussion - this is lucid support/discussion channel
<DanaG> This grandmother is coming from a WebTV, so ubuntu would be a huge improvement.
<digital_1> Well its just that a company with a warchest the size of Apple, if they're second we'll always be third.  I think embedded Linux has the best chance.
<h4wkmoon> ZykoticK9: here is log http://www.osadapohadka.cz/jockey.log
<Tohuw> ZykoticK9: agreed with your request :)
<DanaG> Biggest problem with that laptop: the nv17 chip.
<DanaG> Bleh.
<ZykoticK9> h4wkmoon, sorry man - i'm no help to ya.  but i wish you the best of luck trying to get it working again.
<digital_1> Sorry ZykoticK9
<digital_1> Is the repo Flash still flaky on 64-bit?
<Tohuw> yes
<digital_1> Dang it
<gatestone> Tohuw, you said you don't care about Linux for the masses. I think that attitude is the root of the problem. Personally I don't care for 'Linux for me', because I am perfectly happy with Windows. But I believe that society at large would benefit if we standardize on FOSS operating systems.
<Tohuw> still can't click some elements in flash, still lag in some videos
<digital_1> I think the no response to clicks issue was resolved for me by turning off Compiz
<Blue11> digital_1: i see they remove compiz-gnome
<joelz> Any idea how to switch to the new GNOME Shell as a live user?
<Tohuw> gatestone: who said I don't care about FOSS? one of the problems is FOSS is being bound irrevocably to Linux, and that's limiting innovation. see also: the haiku project. but if you want to talk about this further, #ubuntu-offtopic is the place
<ZykoticK9> to fix flash clicking not working on 64bit see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-working -- then you don't have to disable compiz
<Tohuw> ZykoticK9: cool, thanks
<digital_1> ZykoticK9- thanks but I also run VMWare with Unity and Cedega and such and it's just easier to leave it off.
<jdsbluedevl> one more thing:  I'm getting an error message about an "over-current charge"
<Blue11> joelz: i didn't know they had a new gnome shell - what do you mean?
<jdsbluedevl> that just started with Lucid.  What does that mean?
<ZykoticK9> digital_1, in VM environment compiz has no place (although it works OK with VBox)
<joelz> I thought I read that there was some kind of preview of the new shell in the new beta.
<Tohuw> it means it thinks your battery is overcharged, or the adapter is providing too much current
<Blue11> joelz: i hadn't heard.  seems to be bash here.
<Tohuw> joelz: gnome-shell was available over a year ago in the repos
<Tohuw> and it's still not done or feature-complete
<Tohuw> if they released it as standard now, it might actually surpass kde 4 "final" in terms of bad jokes
<h4wkmoon> ok, so im goind try x86 10.04 beta 2 version
<ZykoticK9> Tohuw, agreed with your "not done or feature-complete" part - but gnome-shell is pretty neat -- i just got into it the other day
<joelz> Tohuw: I tried it in 9.10 and didn't see much of what the "sneak peaks" were referring to.
<Tohuw> ZykoticK9: oh don't get me wrong, i like where it's going
<Tohuw> fyi, new xorg update just hit the repos
<Tohuw> get it while it's hot and extra-broken
<Tohuw> apt and xorg in the same dist-upgrade? what can possibly go wrong?!
 * Tohuw lights the fuse
<joelz> This post got me interested in trying out gnome-shell: http://www.ghacks.net/2010/04/06/a-sneak-peak-at-gnome-3/
 * Tohuw reminds himself to go check the roadmap for gnome 3
<Tohuw> brb, restarting X to see if it still works!
<digital_1> looks like isn't working?
<Blue11> x errors can be hard to find
<Blue11> fix
<ter10_> hi anyone there
<ter10_> help!!!!!
<PolitikerNEU> what is your problem?
<ter10_> i wanna install firefox 3.5 on Lucid
<PolitikerNEU> well - it is File temp = File.createTempFile("","~temp",participant.getMatchingRevisionDir(input));
<PolitikerNEU> sorry
<ter10_> instead of firefox 3.6
<PolitikerNEU> hmm ...
<PolitikerNEU> and you want a package for it?
<PolitikerNEU> ter10_: try that: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<PolitikerNEU> umm ...
<PolitikerNEU> or just install firefox 3.5?
<PolitikerNEU> it's in the repositories
<PolitikerNEU> sudo aptitude install firefox-2.5
<PolitikerNEU> *firefox-3.5
<Blue11> PolitikerNEU: why install an old version of ff?
<xfact> Well, I have another question (Guesstimate): After stable release of Lucid within few days will it be available on the store for shipping/ordering? (or it will take time)
<ter10_> hi politickerNeu
<ter10_> u r there
<ter10_> hi blue11
<ter10_> i wanna install older version of firefox b'cause the newer version of firefox does'nt suppourts some of addons
<Blue11> xfact: it will be a free download
<arand> ter10_: if you search for firefox: "aptitude search firefox" there should be a few versions available for install.
<xfact> Yea but I want to order cd/dvd because download can easily get corrupted
<xfact> so I was asking, anyways I'll wait and see, thanks :)
<areichman> xfact: the md5sum's for all the downloads are supplied so you can check if it got corrupted
<arand> xfact: For that, make sure you do your checksumming correctly, but for the oficiall CDs, no, I'm afraid I don't know either.
<Blue11> xfact: that's what md5sum is for
<ter10_> arand : it takes the higher version automatically i wanna install the older version
<xfact> Okey I understand
<Blue11> ter10_: synaptic?
<ter10_> blue11 : in synaptic also it takes the higher version automatically]
<Blue11> ter10_: looks like the only version available to lucid is ff 3.6.3
<Blue11> ter10_: you would have to use a karmic repo for that
<Blue11> or let me see what's on their site
<ter10_> but i wanna install ff 3.5 is'nt it possible with deb file  of ff 3.5
<Blue11> ter10_: like I said, you'd have to point lucid at the karmic repos -- 3.5.9 is avail. from the mozilla site
<Blue11> ter10_: some of the libs may have changed -- YMMV (your mileage may vary)
<ter10_> blue11 : how to use karmic repo
<arand> ter10_: What I would try also is to find development versions of the extensions.
<Blue11> ter10_: i don't remember, how I did that - it was too long ago back in the 8.04 days
<Blue11> ter10_: i do know you have to add the deb to the repo files
<ter10_> blue11: ca u just do a last favour to me
<Blue11> ter10_: this is how to get a list of all the repos apt-get uses:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=205
<ter10_> blue11 : just tell me path of repo fiels
<arand> Doing so will likely pose the risk of a rather messy system, so careful in doing it...
<Blue11> arand: sage advice
<ter10_> files
<ter10_> Blue11 : thanks dude
<Blue11> ter10_: best I can do -- hope that helps
<Blue11> arand: I sweat --force archetecture - I had to shoe horn 32 bit light scribe onto my 64 bit system.
<realcnbs>  hey, i'm on lucid, and something weird is going on with compiz after this morning update
<realcnbs> update manager removed compiz-gnome
<realcnbs> i have no effects now
<Blue11> realcnbs: yes indeed they did remove it
<arand> ter10_: What I would do is take the list in /etc/apt/sources.list change the references from lucid to karmic, place it in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/karmic_danger.list, install the specific karmic version of firefox, then disabe that repo, and periodically check for security updates, but never keep the repository enabled, and also mind that likely it's going to always try to upgrade to the blank lucid version of the package, which to avoid you'll ne
<realcnbs> cool
<arand> !pinning | ter10_:
<realcnbs> why?
<ubottu> ter10_:: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<realcnbs> replaced by smth else?
<Blue11> realcnbs: compiz causes x lockups here - but I have an ati card, and i expected that.
<Blue11> i am really hating the pulse audo though
<realcnbs> hm, what should i do then?
<Blue11> audio even
<realcnbs> if i try to install compiz-gnome it removes metacity )
<Blue11> realcnbs: you have to use metacity, until they re-release compiz
<realcnbs> ugh
<Blank__> :s
<realcnbs> was not expecting smth like this in beta 2 )
<Blue11> realcnbs: i don't care much for eye candy so meta city works great for me --
<arand> Blue11: Pro tip: "pasuspender -s alsa application"
<realcnbs> i do care )
<Blue11> arand: what does that do?
<arand> Blue11: As far as I can tell, bypasses PA for a certain application, routing directly through alsa instead, it seems to work fairly well here on karmic at least.
<quiritius> hi, i've noticed, that laptop-mode-tools is not installed by default, but it conflicts with pm-utils-powersave-policy. is laptop-mode obsolete somehow? what is better to use?
<whitman> I've just updated lucid this morning and compiz/compiz-gnome was removed.  Was that meant to happen?
<Blank__> whitman, compiz broke, i've heard
<whitman> Ah, that's ok then.  Well, it's not, but at least it's not just me. :)
<Blue11> Blank__: I believe they said:  "It's dead, Jim!"
<Blue11> we could always have a flame war over the left/right button placement
<arand> Hmm, doesn't seem like that compiz package is going anywhere here on my vbox install, is it driver dependent then?
<Blue11> arand: well it searcher for available hardware drivers
<arand> YOu could try running "aptitude why-not compiz-gnome" to see if it's a specific conflicting package.
<Blue11> on this system is uses the stock ati driver
<vega> is the button placement changed in kubuntu also?
 * arand likes aptitude's why/why-not 
<arand> vega: I don't think so...
<linuxrevolution> hmmmmm there are some problems after installing Beta 2
<Blank__> linuxrevolution, join the club
<Blank__> several people have already discovered compiz broke :(
<linuxrevolution> Blank__: heheheheh me too
<linuxrevolution> Blank__: keyboard layout and compiz
<joaopinto> hum, compiz was removed today, is it broken ?
<Blank__> correct joaopinto
<DanaG> weird... rhythmbox ubuntuone music store doesn't do dpi scaling.
<DanaG> ANd it doesn't do tabbed browsing (middle-click), either.
<Blue11> joaopinto: like they said in the wizard of oz "it's not only merely dead, it's really most sincerely dead"
<peeps> i haven't tried the beta yet, just wondering what people think of 10.04 so far?  is there anything notably different besides the design?
<DanaG> And alt-left to go back doesn't work.
<Blue11> peeps: it's okay, but I di NOT like the buttons on the left.
<peeps> so it's the same but with moved buttons
<Blue11> peeps: yeah the default is to put the buttons on the left side of the window - fortunately can change that
<arand> peeps: I mean the default theme is completely new, a whole bunch of integrated chat/microbloggin stuff..
<joaopinto> peeps, the design is cool and  I find it quite stable overall
<peeps> i see
<joaopinto> software center also as a better look
<joaopinto> most of the bigger changes are happening under the wood
<peeps> well, i gotta head off to bed, thanks for the input.  i guess i'll just wait 20 more days
<jmfthevci> The latest Metacity update 1:2.30.0 wants to remove Compiz and Compiz-Gnome. Why?
<jmfthevci> !Metacity
<arand> jmfthevci: known issue.
<jmfthevci> Is there a pointer to the problem number?
<arand> I don't know, but you're the third to mention it here in the channel I think..
<BUGabundo> m0rning
<linuxrevolution> my bro has made a fresh install and it seems he has a better situation!!
<jmfthevci> Looking at the Metacity branch on launchpad and there is nothing obvious that indicates that Metacity and Compiz are now mutually exclusive.
<arand> jmfthevci: I think it's video-driver dependent, e.g. I don't see it removed here on my virtualbox install.
<DanaG> try this: aptitude changelog metacity
<DanaG> looks like it had api changes.
<DanaG> Waiting on rebuild.
<arand> Relevant changelog entry:  * debian/control: add breaks to compiz-gnome if < new rebuild
<jmfthevci> Looks like it is as a result of the fix for this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/metacity/+bug/535088
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535088 in metacity "Metacity bug when using background for buttons" [Low,Fix released]
<jmfthevci> The equivalent Compiz fix is stuck behind the Beta2 freeze
<DanaG> does that mean compiz on the CD will be broken or missing?
<DanaG> so, is it still lefty for final?
<arand> And it seems like compiz (1:0.8.4-0ubuntu15) just completely broke in building...
<jmfthevci> No idea. This was a fix release overnight. Apparently compiz will not compile for the developer.
<arand> DanaG: buttons you mean? If nothing has been said recently...
<DanaG> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/42451419/out.ogv
<DanaG> sweet
<arand> DanaG: Although, opinions are mixed regarding the propriety of ubuntu-tweak...
<arand> Ah, and it seems compiz in turn failed due to dependencies on libmetacity... heh, messy.
<acuster> hey all, how is beta2 shaping up? Any showstoppers so far?
<coz_> acuster,  i dont see any showstoppers:)  but then I have been updating since bea1  so that may be an issue :)
<acuster> cool, thanks. Perhaps I'll have the time to load it up this weekend... go 'butu go!
<RPG-Master> WHAT THE HECK
<Zenker> hi everyone, i am now running 10.02 - beautifully i might add :)), but i already have some confusion, im trying to install blender 2.49b i tried the deb but it has a dependency error guess its bc its for 9.10, ha. so i dl'd the linux 64bit version, now, how do install it?
<RPG-Master> I just update to the beta 2 and ALL MY MESSAGES IN EVOLUTION ARE GONE
<RPG-Master> D:<
<RPG-Master> HELP :(
<joaopinto> Zenker, did you try to install blender from the offficial repositories ?
<Zenker> joaopinto isnt the one in the repo's 2.49 A?
<joaopinto> blender is available frm the software center and should install without problems
<joaopinto> Version: 2.49.2~dfsg-1ubuntu1
<joaopinto> I don't know about a/b versions :P
<Zenker> b/c 2.49b fixes a bunch of stuff and adds some stuff :)
<Zenker> OH! cool it runs right out of the folder :) guess ill just have 2 place it somewhere and make links
<joaopinto> if 2.49b is not very new I assume those fixes are the ubuntu version
<joaopinto> in the
<joaopinto> but I am not a blender user to comment :P
<RPG-Master> MAIL
<RPG-Master> GONE
<RPG-Master> HEL
<RPG-Master> *HELP
<RPG-Master> :P
<joaopinto> RPG-Master, stop, you will not get help like that
<joaopinto> I am not an evolution user so I can't help
<Zenker> yea its kinda new, in ubuntu9.10 it was the older version, so its prolly the older version here as well, tok though
<RPG-Master> joaopinto: I was just being over dramatic :P
<joaopinto> RPG-Master, anyway you should have an .evolution/ folder with your data
<joaopinto> Zenker, in 9.10 that was expected, it doesn't get major updates, I would check the lucid version
<joaopinto> RPG-Master, du -sh ~/.evolution
<jmfthevci> RPG-Master or a .thunderbird etc.
<Zenker> good idea, i will. next q, did they include a way to move the close window, minimize/maximize buttons?
<joaopinto> jmfthevci, .thunderbird for evolution :P ?
<Zenker> or will i need 2 use the method how-to-geek has on that site?
<joaopinto> Zenker, the easier way to do that is with the ubuntu tweak tool
<jmfthevci> Zenker. Metacity Config Editor will enable you to move the order of buttons.
<joaopinto> ubuntu tweak allows you to customize the buttons and their position on the window
<jmfthevci> joaopinto..ha-ha... just being helpful in case RPG has thunderbird and, like me, does not use evolution
<Zenker> is that a repo's prog? like sudo apt-get install metacity r smthin?
<joaopinto> Zenker, yes
<jmfthevci> joaopinto. Is there a ppa for ubuntu tweak. I did not see one on their website
<Zenker> kk thank yall
<joaopinto> Zenker, oh, but is not availale from the official repository
<joaopinto> zekoZeko, http://ubuntu-tweak.com/ or get it frm getdeb
<Zenker> kk its installed, so where is that option?
<joaopinto> did you run the app ?
<Zenker> yep
<joaopinto> I am using a translated version
<joaopinto> its the last line from Desktop
<joaopinto> windows manager settings
<joaopinto> something like that on english :P
<BUGabundo> 'in'
<Zenker> yup thats the right one i can see the radio button, but its greayed out
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, tks :P
<joaopinto> Zenker, you need to enable/disable custome
<joaopinto> anyone here uses gnome-do ?
<jmfthevci> joaopinto, Gnome-do, sure-do
<caolanm> the "bootwait" option in /etc/fstab doesn't seem to have any effect in lucid server beta 1
<joaopinto> jmfthevci, can you go to help about ? the about dialig does not close for me
<BUGabundo> 'custom'
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, erm :P
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: did you forget to take the English pills today ? :)
<joaopinto> lol
<Zenker> ah haa, thank you again, and btw i think your english is just fine ON english or in english whatev, i knew what you ment :)
<jmfthevci> joaopinto, it closed for me...
<BUGabundo> or is it because I'm coming to Lisbon ?
<joaopinto> hum, there is something broken with my gnome do
<joaopinto> it goes into raw mode when I type
<joaopinto> and the about window does not close
<jmfthevci> joaopinto: 0.8.3.1 is my Gnome-Do. I use it in Docky mode.
<BUGabundo> WFM
<BUGabundo> don't start with '.'
<joaopinto> I am using regular letters
<joaopinto> I am using a regular mode (I guess)
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.8.3.1+dfsg-1
<BUGabundo>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe Packages
<BUGabundo> hmm what happened to my PPA?
 * BUGabundo goes messing with sources.lst
<joaopinto> erm, now it works
<joaopinto> there was something wrong with the key detection
<Zenker> OHH cool i can drag n drop them n move them n stuff, i need 2 spend some time getting 2 know this Tweak prog D:)
<RPG-Master> FIXED IT!!!! :D
<Zenker> im sure ill be back, thanks again guys for helping, have a good one
<Duzchip> Hi, just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and when GDM starts i login but gnome doesn't start, just some twm-lookalike (pretty much just a terminal)
<Duzchip> whats up with that?
<exco> Duzchip: when gnome is selected on login?
<Duzchip> i cannot find anywhere to select it
<exco> after you click on your username on the login screen it should be in the bottom bar, Duzchip
<Duzchip> i only get to select language and keyboard-layout and settings for universal something and how to shutdown
<exco> Duzchip: tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<Duzchip> might be a good idea :)
<Zenker> 1 last q for the night, well morning rofl, i cannot remember how, but i know its possible to have root permissions with the file browser can someone refresh my memory..i remember i could right click, open as administrator or smthin
<exco> Zenker: alt+f2: gksu nautilus
<Zenker> ahh it was nautilus, thanks exco
<exco> I also do have a question: when unmounting a USB drive in Lucid, why isn't it even showing in /dev anymore? e.g. as /dev/sdc
<robin0800> Zenker: nautalus exstension nautalus-gksu
<Duzchip> exco: for some reason ubuntu-desktop was removed during the upgrade. had it before and didn't have it now :)
<exco> Duzchip: that maybe because you did a partial upgrade? ... anyways that seems to be because of a temporary metacity issue ... that could also remove compiz today ...
<Duzchip> exco: well no, its because i'm stupid. i started the upgrade with the GUI last night but got tired and stupidly enough pulled out the charger for the laptop so the computer died halfway through the upgrade. when i started it now i did a apt-get dist-upgrade and it continued the upgrade but said something about ubuntu-desktop
<Duzchip> So my own fault
<exco> Duzchip: happens. you can just reinstall it ...
<Duzchip> exco: yeah installed it now and seems fine
<exco> can anyone confirm that unmounting a usb drive also removes it from /dev
<exco> that shouldn't happen imo
<pwuertz> hi, compiz just broke after the last upgrade. it won't start because it "Found no decorator to start"
<coz_> pwuertz,  oh darn and I just initiated updates :(
<coz_> poizan42,  let me restart after this update and check
<pwuertz> maybe its just me... but if you like, you could cheer me up with a "me too" post ;)
<coz_> "removing metacity" ??
<coz_> mmm
<pwuertz> you tried compiz gnome decorator?
<coz_> sorry replacint it now :)  i jumped too soon
<pwuertz> I'm not sure if compiz-gnome is the preferred decorator, I thought compiz was somehow using metacity for the decorations
<pwuertz> let me check ^^
<pwuertz> ok.. compiz-gnome is not the right decorator
<coz_> pwuertz,  ok restarting ....and......compiz started
<pwuertz> and gnome-appearance-properties is crashing now
<pwuertz> omg
<coz_> poizan42,  try   gtk-window-decorator --replace
<pwuertz> something went terribly wrong here ;)
<coz_> pwuertz,  mm  the only thing I am finding at t his point is the cursor wont hold onto the cursor theme
<pwuertz> coz_, maybe its time for a new lucid installation ^^
<coz_> pwuertz,  probably    I will do that after release though ...right now on the lucid machine it is just for testing :)
<coz_> play time and reporting bugs  is what it is useful for right now :)
<pwuertz> wait... do you have "gtk-window-decorator" ?
<pwuertz> did you install compiz-gnome and uninstalled metacity?
<coz_> pwuertz,  no   I didnt  but the updates updated metacity
<Sweet> why did dist-upgrade remove compiz? not that I need it but still...
<ubuntujenkins> sweet i was wondering the same i haven't done it because i want compiz
<rye> anybody using Lucid in virtual machine under Lucid with virt-manager ?
<exco> Sweet, ubuntujenkins http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1450282
<ubuntujenkins> exco: thanks i will wait for the updates to come though
<lorenzosu> It seems the decision about buttons on left for Lucid is definitive, right?
<jordanl> i just did a fresh beta2 install and got this error when trying to boot: ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/6d00675b-3a30-4f66-b980-bd23e2fa44ae does not exist.
<jordanl> and it puts me at a BusyBox shell
<monkey_dust> hi - beta 2 is out - do i have to install it, or will beta 1 be upgraded to beta 2, if i do apt-get update/upgrade?
<coz_> lorenzosu,  not sure I think they are on the right although I installed the fix for the light themes
<coz_> monkey_dust,  it should upgrade   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<monkey_dust> tnx
<jordanl> any ideas?
<exco> monkey_dust: it will upgrade ... read the stickies in http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=377
<lorenzosu> coz_, I mean a vanilla install
<monkey_dust> exco, if needed i can try downgrading, never did that before, tho
<coz_> lorenzosu,  that's essentially what I have on my lucid machine  and I just  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade couple times a week
<lorenzosu> coz_, ah so it's keeping your original theme
<coz_> lorenzosu,  but  I cant be sure
<sobersabre> hi
<coz_> lorenzosu,  as I said I think it was the fix I installed and not the default
<lorenzosu> coz_, I see
<exco> jordanl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=alert+uuid+does+not+exist&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_n
<coz_> lorenzosu,  it;s a shame they are on the left with no tick box to revert it in the gui itself for left or right handed people
<coz_> lorenzosu,  however it is not often that these smaller options are incorporated and certainly takes longer for things like left or right handedness
<coz_> lorenzosu,  this decision withouth options is very disappointing
<coz_> lorenzosu,   if you want to switch it you can
<jordanl> exco: i've been working on this for over 5 hours and i've seen these bugs
<lorenzosu> coz_, The interesting thing is that nearly *nobody* (tm) likes them on the left, yet the ubuntu people seem to refuse admitting it was a mistake
<jordanl> exco: all are using grub1, ubuntu 9.10, non-raid setup
<jordanl> exco: i've tried many of the solutions that worked for other people on them. i've come to the irc channel now after exhausting my web searches in hopes that someone wouldn't just point me to a google search or bug search
<coz_> lorenzosu,  It has been suggested there are valid reasons for the switch... I have not seen them to date... and  it is certainly inconvenient for right handed people
<exco> jordanl: my bad then
<lorenzosu> coz_, It's also been suggested that it's a mac copycat :)
<coz_> lorenzosu,  I hope that was not the reasoning behind the switch... no one will like it if so :)
<coz_> lorenzosu,  there is a ppa for the fixed theme
<jordanl> exco: i'm sorry if i seem snappy about it. it has just been a long night of working on this. (i also reinstalled twice)
<lorenzosu> coz_, I'm still sticking to karmic for some time, I'm just curious about this affair which seems silly, I mean you can fix a theme in 30 seconds..
<lorenzosu> coz_, Just interested in the ubuntu 'attitude'
<coz_> lorenzosu,  well if you "fix" it in  gconf you actually get the max and min buttons in the wrong order
<exco> jordanl: did you try changing the uuid to the corresponding one of the partition you installed on?
<sobersabre> hi guys, I have tried to aptitude dist-upgrade today, and the program aptitude says metacity breaks or is broken by compiz. shall I wait for the rest of the packages to update on the mirror ?
<coz_> lorenzosu,  I meant if you install the themes in karmic
<lorenzosu> coz_, I see
<ubuntujenkins> sobersabre: yes wait for them to update http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1450282
<coz_> lorenzosu,  they can be installed also with a fix in karmic   I like the thems but have switched now to the elementary theme along with the elementary nautilus cover flow
<jordanl> exco: i booted into rescue mode and checked the output of "blkid". the boot failure message matches it. so does the contents of /etc/fstab
<sobersabre> ubuntujenkins: thanks
<jordanl> exco: so the uuid seems to match
<exco> jordanl:  thread about your problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9054097&highlight=uuid#post9054097
<coz_> lorenzosu,  however this is best left discussed in #ubuntu I believe :)
<exco> just reading it atm, jordanl
<lorenzosu> coz_, Not really, this is for lucid
<coz_> lorenzosu,  this is true but the light themes can be installed on karmic as well
<lorenzosu> coz_, Acutally it's pretty definitive: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/532633)
<coz_> lorenzosu,  yeah I read that ...it makes no sense
<lorenzosu> coz_, Well but the author does have it's importance
<coz_> lorenzosu,  well the design on the left or right leaves as much space on the opposite sides... it stillmakes no sense but I will wait to read something valuable for the switch
<jordanl> exco: only one that one posted in the thread seems to have something similar
<jordanl> exco: i'm booting into rescue mode and will try to install the .16 kernel and boot into
<exco> jordanl: good luck ... I guess you already tried updating grub as well as initramfs?
<exco> also chrooting and reinstalling gdm and mountall couldn't hurt, not? jordanl
<jordanl> exco: i didn't try those
<jordanl> exco: how to update grub & initramfs?
<joppan> poooruuu priyakaamini
<joppan> ohh rabba rabba poooru priyakaamini....
<joppan> enthoru maire aaanuuu evide
<joppan> koooothikalae
<Blank__> ...
<Blank__> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bazhang> joppan, do you have a support question?
<SandGorgon> i'm getting a crash in stock ubuntu lucid compiz.. after updating a few minutes ago
<exco> jordanl: you run "sudo update-grub" "sudo update-intitramfs -u" (sorry, was having lunch)
<joppan> yes
<bazhang> joppan, what is it
<joppan> my beta 1 iso image downlaoded showed postitve md5sum check but after burning it does not boot
<bazhang> joppan, did you burn at low speed? what error did you get upon startup if any
<joppan> mairen mar ninte onnum appante vakayoonoooo ee
<bazhang> joppan, you'll have to speak english only here
<joppan> bazhang it show a prompt and then burned at 8x sony cd-r
<joppan> bazhang after the prompt displayed nothing happens i waited for 30 mts
<SandGorgon> this is a crash I'm getting with Google Chrome where the window decorator is crashing - http://paste.ubuntu.com/411543
<CryptoQuick> hey folks, I just want to let you guys know that I can repeatably crash Metacity into a full system lockup by repeatedly right-clicking on the system title bar in Google Chrome.
<CryptoQuick> haha
<joppan> on my 9.10 am not able to install picasa 3.6
<bazhang> joppan, what sort of prompt? busybox?
<SandGorgon> CryptoQuick, ha
<CryptoQuick> ;)
<joaopinto> CryptoQuick, file a bug report about it please
<joppan> bazhang a prompt a blinking underscore kind of
<SandGorgon> CryptoQuick, pass me the bug #, so I can add a comment
<CryptoQuick> alright, I'll do that
<CryptoQuick> Ubuntu uses Launchpad for bugs, right?
<CryptoQuick> haha, yeah
<CryptoQuick> never filed one for Ubuntu before, but I might as well start ;)
<joaopinto> CryptoQuick, on the terminal: ubuntu-bug metacity
<CryptoQuick> oh, cool
<zekoZeko> 10:56 ## Auto-reply in window 5 (#ubuntu+1)
<joppan> bazhang hello on my 9.10 am not able to install picasa 3.6
<zekoZeko> i don't have that much history. who wanted to taÄlk to me?
<joaopinto> joppan, this channel is for help with 10.04, not 9.10, use #ubuntu for that
<bazhang> joppan, this is not support for lucid, you were asking for lucid support a moment ago
<arand> 09:56 < joaopinto> zekoZeko, http://ubuntu-tweak.com/ or get it frm getdeb
<joppan> bazhang soory so how to install picasa on my ubuntu if so 10.04
<arand> zekoZeko: That's what I've got.
<zekoZeko> oh well, that wasn't meant for me :) thanks arand
<bazhang> joppan, which version of ubuntu are you using
<joppan> bazhang on vmware i have a beta 1 10.04
<app> Can you add Xchat as the default client to access #ubuntu? People need something, and Empathy is not really suitable for beginners IRC access.
<hhlp> i want to update from karmic to lucid i execute gksudo update-manager -d and nothing happened (your system is up to date and no new release available message)
<CryptoQuick> SandGorgon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/559113
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559113 in metacity "Metacity crashes upon repeated clicking on the window title in Google Chrome" [Undecided,New]
<CryptoQuick> if I've made any mistakes or could have done that better, please let me know
<app> So far my experience with Lucid is a bit scary. Empathy is hard to use to access IRC, Gwibber works unreliably and crashes. Just a few moments ago my cursor was stuck with a weird "add document" icon and click did not work at all. Had to Alt-F2 to terminal and "sudo killall gdm-binary" to restart with "startx". DIFFICULT!
<arand> app: It is very true, but also not going to happen I have a feeling, too late in the cycle, etc.
<CryptoQuick> app: you know, it's funny, 10.04 has been pretty rock-solid for me for the past few weeks I've had the beta installed. I've used it on the bus with WWAN, all kinds of development and compiling, I've really pushed it hard and the OS has really held up like a champ. So, I guess there's all sides.
<app> And the same old bug is there as always: the icons in panel keep moving around inconsistently. Now two are at far right, then there is 5 cm space to left and then  the others.
<CryptoQuick> It's been more stable, faster, and feels nicer than the more recent versions of Mint or Fedora I've tried, too.
<app> I wonder, how much this has been tested on VMWare....then.
<CryptoQuick> hm? I'm using this straight native on my ThinkPad X301.
<mvo> hhlp: try without sudo please
<CryptoQuick> how else would I relish in a 15s boot? :)
<app> BTW, in corporate use I bet 90% of users run Linux in VMWare....
<app> Almost no corporation support native Linux on  desktops...
<arand> app: The problem with that bug is that no-one seems to know how to solve it, there was a patch lately, but I think it was only a minor/partial improvement
<martiner> Hello, I cant get my logitech quickcam fusion to work in lucid, I need both audio and video to work, can anyone please help me?
<SandGorgon> i'm not very happy with Lucid either - i'm having problems with installation (it checks for a floppy drive and fails even if there is none), boot up screen looks really bad (I think the new splash screen does not work well on my XPS 1210). All these are regressions from 9.10 which worked beautifully
<joppan> pooooran maareeeee
<SandGorgon> martiner, you need to google for UVC drivers in ubuntu.. be warned there is some compilation of drivers involved
<martiner> But ofcourse there is, haha.... I will do that, thank you very much
<app> Does anyone have any experience, if the Canonical paid support is worth it?
<zekoZeko> i'm quite happy with lucid. there have been some problems, but nothing too serious. Just as with any other Ubuntu release so far.
<SandGorgon> i would much rather that they included out-of-the-box support for webcams, more wireless cards, etc.
<app> Personally, I am not waiting for more features in new distros, but more idiot-proof reliability and usability, Apple style.
<SandGorgon> app, seconded
<arand> app: Indeed, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-panel/+bug/44082?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 44082 in gnome-panel "GNOME Panel icons (on right side) move apparently randomly on session start in some situations" [Low,Confirmed]
<app> I always has the idea, that let every second upgrade be bugfixes and optimizations only, then let the next one be features. So you could skip very other upgrade, if you would never want to test premature features...
<app> arand, good that it is documented
<zekoZeko> app: but it is somewhat like that... LTS releases, every third one.
<zekoZeko> app: just don't upgrade as soon as they come out, wait a month or so (like windows, waiting for SP1 :)
<app> zekoZeko, yes that is good. That's why I am more active now, I usually try to avoid using non LTS-versions...
<app> Here we run usually Karmic, these days.
<app> But personally I would hope I could stick with LTS only
<arand> Although, I don't really feel that currently, there's much "LTS" about Lucid apart from the prospective support..
<arand> If ever "LTS" meant anything else...
<joppan> ubottu bug to report my Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC worked fine with ubuntu 9.10 but did not show up with live cd of beta 1 10.04
<joppan> what should i do to report the bug
<yofel> joppan: did you try it with beta2?
<SandGorgon> joppan, go to bugs.launchpad.net and file it
<SandGorgon> joppan, do include the word "Lucid" or "10.04" in the subject line
<yofel> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<yofel> please report them as explained on the help page
<fabio333> some trouble with huawei 169 in lucid:...
<yofel> SandGorgon: instead of mentioning lucid in the subject, rather tag the bug with lucid
<fabio333> i have to load the option module manually (or with udev)
<fabio333> but usb_modeswitch is not required.
<Zenker> can someone help me set up evolution so i can get my emails from live.com?
<BUGabundo> Zenker: running lucid?
<tux_> running most up to date lucid, my sandisk cruzer doesn not show up with inserted
<Zenker> i think so, i just installed ubuntu 10.02
<tux_> i can see it in lsusb output, any ideas?
<Joric> whoa beta2
<Joric> cul
<joppan> Zenker it is 10.04 ie y.mm format 2010 april(10.04) next 10.10
<Zenker> joppan huh?
<Dr_Willis> tux_:  check 'sudo fdisk -l' try mounting it manually
<joppan> 10.10 is maverik meerkat
<joppan> maverick
 * Dr_Willis is sick of the cutesy names..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<tux_> Dr_Willis, doesn't show up
<tux_> Dr_Willis, scratch that, i removed it, i'll get back to you :P
<joppan> Zenker enthada paaniii did u get the concept
<Dr_Willis> tux_:  if fdisk dosent show it.  thats a sign of deeper problems
<joaopinto> tux_, check "dmesg" after plugging it
<tux_> thanks lads
<tux_> back later :)
<Zenker> joppan its the nick name?
<BUGabundo> bye
<tux_> or gals
<BUGabundo> see you Sunday
<joppan> Zenker yes kutta is concatenation of joe and joe that is it
<Zenker> umm ok, i just want 2 know how to set up evolution to get my live.com emails
<SandGorgon> hey guys.. is this the right place to ask about kubuntu 10.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> SandGorgon:  yes
<joppan> just try google check for specific protocaol:port settings for POP3 amd smtp
<Zenker> oh, my bad i have "Lucid Lynx" rofl
<joppan> Zenker  :just try google check for specific protocaol:port settings for POP3 amd smtp
<SandGorgon> ok.. just wanted an opinion on performance of kubuntu 10.04 vs ubuntu . Also do chromium/firefox look decent on kubuntu ?
<joppan> Zenker check for live.com server
<Dr_Willis> SandGorgon:  its faster to boot and they work fine for me.
<SandGorgon> Dr_Willis, what about regular performance - do you feel that kubuntu is any slower ?
<yofel> SandGorgon: chromium has it's own white/blue theme here in kubuntu and I've set a custrom gtk style for firefox, not sure how the default looks like
<yofel> SandGorgon: and it's hard to judge the performance, KDE needs a bit more cpu power for kwin than compiz needs I think, but I don't feel much difference most of the time
<joppan> SandGorgon ;i logged at bugs.launchpad.net where to click and report only provsision for seraching bugs
<Dr_Willis> SandGorgon:  kubuntu runs fine on my netbook. I did turn off all the eyecandy/effects
<yofel> !bugs | joppan
<ubottu> joppan: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Dr_Willis> Unless you got a very low end machine.. Kubuntu should run fine.
<yofel> actually kwin works even on my EeePC, a bit sluggy though
<yofel> without compositing kde works quite fast
<SandGorgon> Dr_Willis yofel , I actually develop on my laptop .. so have postgres running in there, with couple of rails apps. So just worried about RAM usage
<fabio333> kwin composite is useless...
<yofel> fabio333: not less than compiz
<pmatulis> so no upgrade unless you want metacity to be sacrificed?
<Dr_Willis> SandGorgon:  there was some benchmarks at  a few sites comparing kde vs gnome vs lxde.  kdeused themost.. but not a lot more
<Zenker> AGGGH, i dont get it :(
<SandGorgon> Dr_Willis, thanks for that info. last time I tried, I almost gave up on the network manager... so just wanted to be sure
<Dr_Willis> Havent any issues with Kdes networkmanager.. for hookingup to wireless the gnome one does take fewer clicks.. but its not a big deal
<fabio333> yofel>: compiz is faster though
<Mulder> hmm, latest updates appear to force removal of compiz and compiz-gnome in order to upgrade metacity and ubuntu-desktop packages. is this a bug or is compiz being phased out?
<arand> Mulder: Temporary issue afaik.
<Torrentow_> hello
<SandGorgon> Mulder,  dont upgrade. i have a broken system now
<arand> Relevant changelog entry:  * debian/control: add breaks to compiz-gnome if < new rebuild
<Mulder> arand, ok
<Mulder> SandGorgon, too late heh
<yofel> fabio333: a bit maybe yes, but I kwin just fits better into kde than compiz, and I think kde looks generally better than gnome
<SandGorgon> yofel, with the right theme.. its too .. er flower-power for me ;)
<Dr_Willis> We were discussing Lubuntu yesterday - seems its  getting pushed back a bit --> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/lubuntu-not-joining-ubuntu-family-until.html
<Mulder> i'll just sit tight until a newer package hopefully unbreaks :)
<Dr_Willis> I just updated and dident notice the removal of compiz..
<yofel> SandGorgon: haha
<Dr_Willis> but thats on my netbook. using the Netbook Ed.. soit may not matter. :)
<joaopinto> the last time I have checked lubuntu it was not integrated with networkmanager, I was unable to setup wifi :\
<yofel> didn't they use wicd back then?
<joaopinto> no idea, i got nothing to configure the network, at least that I could figure :P
<Zenker> WOO HOOO i found the answer on this page   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1265490
<arand> As per https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/1:0.8.4-0ubuntu15 i386 and amd64 are now okay, so it seems to slowly straighten itself out.
<Dr_Willis> joaopinto:  last i used lubuntu - it used wicd.. but that was in the old ubuntu release.
<kwtm> Hi.  I downloaded the kubuntu lucid beta2 dvd via Firefox (I think it was charles-tkc that gave me the http address).  Anyone know where I can get a MD5 sum for that?
<yofel> kwtm: cd or dvd?
<ftornell> is beta 2 much faster than beta 1 using the netbook remix?
 * yofel should be more concentrated when reading...
<yofel> kwtm: this page? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/10.04/beta-2/
<ftornell_> is beta 2 much faster than beta 1 using the netbook remix?
<kwtm> yofel: DVD version.  Will try your link.
<Dr_Willis> ftornell_:  Idoubt if any speed increase will be very noticeable.
<Dr_Willis> it allr eaddy boots so fast. I sit down and its done booted. :)
<ftornell_> Dr_Willis, ok
<ftornell_> ;)
<Mulder> Dr_Willis, yeah... unlikely that compiz is installed on your netbook in the first place
<xfact> well, after running the Beta 2 upgrade sometimes my window border disappears, so how to get them back?
<Dr_Willis> Mulder:  I have the full gnome desktop also. i can select either one.
<Dr_Willis> and i got kde :_)
<Dr_Willis> Ijust double checked.
<Dr_Willis> rebooting it now.. let see..
<xfact> some said --replace metacity or something but I maybe incorrect
<kwtm> yofel: That page worked.  Thank you!
<xfact> May I have my answer? How to get my window borders back, it's gone after Beta 2 upgrade
<pmatulis> xfact: wait for the next metacity update i guess
<Mulder> and not the one that disables compiz!
<Mulder> heh
<pmatulis> xfact: there have been problems with metacity and compiz
<pmatulis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/558998
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 558998 in compiz "[lucid] compiz-gnome broken because of metacity update" [Undecided,In progress]
<Mulder> here come the bug reports!
<xfact> Any guess when the next update gonna take place?
<pmatulis> xfact: no
<xfact> Fair enough, thanks
<Dr_Willis> booting to gnome.. lets see
<SandGorgon> Dr_Willis, can akonadi, strigi, nepomuk and virtuoso all be disabled permanently ? I know for sure that they will kill my machine
<Dr_Willis> SandGorgon:   proberly can.. i dont even recall wqhat most of those do
<Dr_Willis> you canalways remove thepackages
<SandGorgon> Dr_Willis, they are part of "kubuntu-desktop"
<Dr_Willis> SandGorgon:  so?
<Dr_Willis> thats just a meta-package
<hhlp> hi, i want to update from karmic to lucid i execute update-manager -d and nothing happened (your system is up to date and no new release available message)
<Mulder> hhlp, because lucid is in beta. it's not a the release version yet.
<hhlp> ohh ok thx Mulder, then i wait
<Mulder> unless you want to try the beta... but beta has bugs
<yofel> SandGorgon: most of KDE wants nepomuk with akonadi and virtuoso to be running, but you can easily turn off strigi, uses far too much resources. I usually don't notice that the others are running
<DASPRiD> Mulder, finals have bugs as well ;)
<Mulder> DASPRiD, yes, but hopefully less bugs
<Mulder> hopefully not ones that make users go sadface
<Mulder> heh
<DASPRiD> Mulder, i'm still waiting that the alternate installer gets fixed so you can install with raids
<Mulder> DASPRiD, ah
<SandGorgon> yofel, I was reading http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/PIM/Akonadi#How_do_I_completely_disable_Akonadi_startup.3F . I dont want Kmail, Kaddressbook, Korganizer (gmail ftw). Do u think it can be removed then
<yofel> well, I can't give  feedback about disabling akonadi, but you should be able to remove the others I think as long nothing depends on  them
<BluesKaj> Hi Folks
<dsl558> ban jo
<bazhang> dsl558, what?
<Oli`````> just upgraded. system stalls after adding swap. any ideads on what i should try?
<BluesKaj> Oli`````, stalls when ..?
<Oli`````> boot
<Oli`````> i don't know how to be more descriptive
<BluesKaj> do you get a prompt or what ?
<yofel> hm... my EeePC just hard froze o.O
<Oli`````> nope its before that. ive tried recovery mode and right after the message telling me it's mounting swap, it dies with no further disk activity (although thats hard to tell becuase its's an ssd)
<yofel> ok, reisub worked at least
<Oli`````> probably has nothing to do with swap and more to do with what happens after in /scripts/init-bottom... but I've no idea
<yofel> argh, why the hell isn't bootchart niced after boot *-.-
<BluesKaj> use a partition manager like gparted live-cd to reassign /  and boot to your linux partition , that may have changed after you repartitioned the swap
<Dr_Willis> or the uuid's changed
<yofel> maybe he forgot the adjust the uuid in /etc/fstab?
<yofel> mountall doesn't like any mistakes in fstab
<Dr_Willis> just update/upgraded.. compiz-core and some other compiz packages got updated.
<Vigo> I am getting a message on boot that says BSDutilities are not configured, or something, it happens real fast, I need to configure those and stuff, is that or would that be in/var/logs?
<BluesKaj> yofel, would he get an error message to that effect ?
<Dr_Willis> compiz-core compiz-gnome compiz-plugins
<whyz> hi. I tried setting effects to Normal in Appearance preferences. I get the "Keep settings" dialog, but clicking on "yes" hangs the process.
<BluesKaj> or not
<aldanon> has anyone figured out how to get the proprietary ATI drivers working in 10.04?
<Moc> 10.04 as a LTS will need alot of work
<aldanon> i just wanna play wow again hehe
<dsl558> should i use a lts version?
<SandGorgon> whyz, just type "metacity --replace" in a command-shell
<yofel> wtf? I just had about 100 kio_http processes open using >200MiB RAM o.O
<whyz> SandGorgon, yepp, but it never turns on the effects. they worked fine in ubuntu 9.10..
<aldanon> i take it nobody has gotten 3-d acceleration working with 10.04? hehe
<yofel> I guess I can blame choqok for that...
<whyz> SandGorgon, the "Keep settings" dialog is still there.. empty. only the window borders look normal.
<Dr_Willis> aldanon:  check the forums - is the best place. I dont use ati any more. but i recall there being ongoing issues with it and the latest X/
<SandGorgon> whyz, until next update, this will let u use ur desktop atleast
<yofel> aldanon: I'm not sure how it is now, but fglrx was broken for a long time and the one that works now only support quite new cards, use the open source driver if possible
<whyz> SandGorgon, ok, so this is a known bug? the reason me being here is that i want to help
<aldanon> fglrx was working fine with 9.10 with an ati 4850
<Dr_Willis> untill ati decides to stop supporting things again.. :)
<yofel> aldanon: yes, but we have a new kernel and new X server in lucid
<aldanon> after doing some hunting online, i've discovered 3-d support is not supported with open source drivers on lucid
<Dr_Willis> Newer versions of X and ATI have not yet gotten to  play so nicely
<yofel> aldanon: did you check if hardware drivers offers you fglrx?
<aldanon> and i've getting a strange error when i try to install "hardware drivers" in ludic
<aldanon> err *i'm
<aldanon> gonna try again, i'll let ya know what message i get
<yofel> aldanon: try to update, and please tell us the error if possible
<Dr_Willis> Wow - scary.. 'adobe air' actually let me just 'click on it in the browser' and it installed properly to /opt/ and the air app also installed.. (neat little app) -->  http://bcdef.org/antenna/
<aldanon> might have been a case where i just needed to remove the old fglrx
<aldanon> which i just done a moment ago
<aldanon> downloading the new one now
<aldanon> via "hardware drivers"
<yofel> "remove the old" o.O, the update should update the package by itself
<vbabiy> Is there any fix for the broken window decorators in the latest update.
<Dr_Willis> vbabiy:  they worked here. If its compiz broken . use metacity till it gets fixed.
<Dr_Willis> 'metacity --replace'
<aldanon> wow well it let me use hardware drivers now =)
<vbabiy> Dr_Willis, I was using the standard stuff but now login I don't see window borders
<kushal2> Hi, I am on 10.04 on an AMD Athlon XP 2400+ with 512 MB RAM. I, as a desktop user, get logged out from the computer randomly and I don't know why... any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> vbabiy:  window decorationis handled by compiz and/or metacity.
<Dr_Willis> vbabiy:  if compiz breaks - fall back to metacity
<vbabiy> Dr_Willis, alright
<vbabiy> is there I can make it always fallback to metacity
<aldanon> now i wonder if i need to reinstall amdcccle
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: does that app work ?
<vbabiy> because every time I login I have to play with the setting to get it to work right.
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  listing to it now. seems to work well. but the selection of stations is a little sparce.
<IdleOne> I mean as a radio broadcast finder thingy magigy?
 * IdleOne installing also
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  it only showed wha ti think are specific types of streaming stations.
<yofel> oh nice, someone uploaded my sun-java6-plugin fix :D
<Dr_Willis> not ones that use their own special web interface/sites/stuff
<aldanon> dr_willis: since the hardware drivers worked that time, i'm gonna reboot and try to turn amdcccle - i'll come back and let you guys know what my results are
<jrr> it's fun to try out ubuntu every release or so to check out progress
<Dr_Willis> enabling effects  just hung at 'keep settings' here also.
<jrr> some time in the last few years gnome learned to only put taskbars on one of your two screens in an nv twinview configuration
<jrr> that's nice
<jrr> (instead of stretching across both monitors)
<Dr_Willis> jrr:  its worked for me that way for the last 4+ ubuntu releases at least
<jrr> maybe someday in the future i'll be able to rotate one of the displays
<Dr_Willis> jrr:  i did have to be sure to restart the X server after enablaing twinview the first time.. or it would be conrused for that session.. but worked afterwards corectly
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: sparce? I have 4400+ stations listed from all over the world
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  i mean for select area. I Know indinapolis has more then the 2 its showing
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  and its not showing any in Kokomo
<IdleOne> ohh, I haven't gotten that deep yet :)
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  its main feature is the global finding/layout :)
<Dr_Willis> well off to get some groceries.. bbl
<kushal2> Are the developers even aware of the X crashes happening seemingly randomly? :/
<IdleOne> later and thanks for the neat find :)
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  yea. too bad its using adobe air.. (ick!) :)
<Dr_Willis> HTML5 would be better. heh
<Raistlin_> hey guys just to let you know everything is working fantastic now on an ATI 4850
<Raistlin_> so i suppose what we learned from this was that the upgrade is not removing the old proprietary drivers
<Raistlin_> or something....
<Raistlin_> glxgears is reporting over 10k fps in 5 seconds
<Raistlin_> oh and xinerama is magically back with 10.04
<kushal2> its own wikipedia article too ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIGSEGV
<kushal2> bye
<Raistlin_> no feedback dr_willis?
<yofel> Raistlin_: where did you get the old driver from
<Raistlin_> was installed from hardware drivers using 9.10
<Raistlin_> after upgrading i got a few errors about the driver
<yofel> maybe the new package is missing a conflict on the old one...
<Raistlin_> i dunno, honestly i just removed the proprietary driver on a hunch
<Raistlin_> hoping i'd get to use the open source driver, but then i found it the open source one doesn't support 3-d graphics with the 4000 series
<yofel> well, I need to go for now, bbl
<Raistlin_> alrighty laters
<switchgirl> hi i updated to beta2 and it are brokedd
<switchgirl> composting not working and java applets STILL NOT ABLE TO RESIZE WITHOUT LOOSING TEXT
<ubuntujenkins>  i am using compiz 8.4 in ubuntu lucid. i have a logitech mx1100 mouse which has 10 buttons. with the scale plugin i use to set "initiate for all windows" to button10 by clicking the pencil icon. However now every time i enter button10 it disables that function. Is anyone else having a problem with this?
<jpds> switchgirl: Yes, there was a compiz update a few hours ago.
<switchgirl> update implys improvement....
<kklimonda> not really, update implies change
<switchgirl> change is improvement
<switchgirl> anyway compiz is broken
<bobo123> switchgirl: mmm.... I pressed [Abort] when the updatemanager said something about deleting Compiz
<switchgirl> it didnt say anything abut that
<bobo123> ohh I guess you are running ubuntu10.04beta2.... is compiz broken out-of-the-box so to speak in beta2?
<Mulder> not out of the box only after latest update
<bobo123> ok
<switchgirl> ahhh whyd it del them?
 * bobo123 will wait some hours to get next update before updating
<switchgirl> no it works bobo
<bobo123> ok
<switchgirl> its me being blonde/red/brunette
<bobo123> :-D
<matmat> you gotta get blondebuntu then
<bobo123> are there a webpage somewhere that lists the default stuff in the upstart-programs (or what it is called in english, I'm using swedish wher it is called "uppstartsprogram") the thing that lists stuff that autostarts ?
<bobo123> matmat: blondbunt sounds like a nice thing hehe..... will it come with mp3 and flash support out-of-the-box?
<sinistrad> Just did an upgrade from Karmic, and my window frames (including min/max/close buttons) are gone.
<brush> hello
<brush> re
<brush> as i see, the early morning update removed compiz. just for me?
<sinistrad> I don't think mine removed compiz, but it did set my effects back to "no effects"
<brush> like me
<brush> but i reinstalled compiz
<brush> get compiz again with apt
<sinistrad> Yeah, I'll worry about it being fancy once I'm settled on the basics
<sinistrad> Seems I'm not alone in this
<sinistrad> [Bug 559205] [NEW] Title bar missing from all windows
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559205 in gedit "Title bar missing from all windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559205
<sinistrad> Thanks ubottu
<cwillu_at_work> sinistrad, just the titlebar or all decorations?
<sinistrad> well, I have no max/min/close buttons....not sure what "all" entails
<cwillu_at_work> the window frame border, the titlebar itself, etc
<sinistrad> Right, none of that is there
<cwillu_at_work> sounds like you don't have a window manager running at all
<cwillu_at_work> can you alt-drag a window around?
<sinistrad> hrm....I don't think so.  I tried that a little while ago
<cwillu_at_work> check ~/.xsession-errors, and try running compiz or metacity from a terminal
<cwillu_at_work> (copy .xsession-errors first)
<sinistrad> just checked. no dragging with ALT
<sinistrad> I'll go to the other system and do what you ask.  Might take a minute
<sinistrad> hrm, seems to not have a windowmanager.  It might take me a few to pastebin it
<sinistrad> I'll have better luck ssh'ing into it
<sinistrad> cwillu_at_work, http://pastebin.com/VgbVBGVv
<switchgirl> how to clean the log up - its 82.4 GB atm
<sinistrad> switchgirl, logrotate?
<switchgirl> no sys log
<yofel> switchgirl: well, which log?
<switchgirl> var/log
<sinistrad> I use logrotate to clean up logs, keeps the last few gzipped, deletes anything older
<cwillu_at_work> sinistrad, looking now
<switchgirl> thats geek based
<switchgirl> ie text
<switchgirl> aka not assessable to all
<sinistrad> webmin might be up your alley then
<ZykoticK9> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<sinistrad> Oh noez
<Oli`````> is there a known issue with the B2 live cd mot booting?
<yofel> hm, shouldn't rsyslog pull logrotate by default?
<sinistrad> yep, ebox is an alternative for admin tasks that you don't want to deal with command-line stuff
 * switchgirl wnders if sinistrad is a lolzcat?
<sinistrad> I can haz webminz?
<sinistrad> yofel, it might pull it.  I've always grabbed it if my system didn't already have it
<yofel> hm, rsyslog recommends logrotate, so it should be installed by default
<yofel> sinistrad: can you check what log takes so much space?
<sinistrad> switchgirl has the problem
<sinistrad> I was just making a suggestion
<yofel> switchgirl: ^
<yofel> tab fail -.-
<sinistrad> haha, now who's the lolzcat?
<switchgirl> var log grows and grows mine is 80 GB!!!
<yofel> my server that has been running 24/7 with a few reboots for almost 3 months now with bootchars only has a /var/log of 578M
<yofel> so 80GB is very out of the ordinary
<ZykoticK9> switchgirl, my /var/log is over 200GB, but 194GB of that is bootchart (do you happen to have it installed?)
<switchgirl> whats that?
<yofel> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<ZykoticK9> guess that's a no
<yofel> hm...
<switchgirl> :~$ bootchart  The program 'bootchart' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install pybootchartgui
<switchgirl> so nope
<Oli`````> is there a known issue with the B2 live cd mot booting?
<Pici> switchgirl: bootchart isn't a cli application, it runs automagically at boot and puts the boot charts in /var/log/bootchart/
<yofel> well, you can run it from a cli too if you want custom charts
<yofel> but it's not installed anyway
<arand> switchgirl: bleachbit can do it gui-wise it seems.
<yofel> maybe check with baobab what's taking so much space?
<yofel> (assuming you're using gnome)
<Idlehead> i tried to boot the lucid beta 2 from usb on my netbook today but it only comes to the start splash (where you can select your language and what to do) and keeps rebooting. i tried to run it on a asus eee pc 1005P. any ideas?
<arand> yofel: but that will only show it folder-wise I think..
<sinistrad> I've had this system running for a year or better, my /var/log is 29Megs
<Oli`````> Idlehead i'm also having issues
<Idlehead> Oli`````, what did you try to run the beta on? also an eee pc?
<Oli`````> locking up in plymouth somewhere (though the off switch repsponds)
<yofel> arand: well yes, but you can then check what folders take how much space and go into more details
<Oli`````> no, regular desktop (i7, 12gig ram)
<Oli`````> "regular" lol
<arand> yofel: provided it isn't any of the /var/log/* files that are taking the space, yes
<kklimonda> switchgirl: do you have logrotate installed? can you launvh it from terminal with debug or verbose switch?
<Idlehead> strange. i tried to install it on virtualbox. it worked there, so i am really confused why that is...
<switchgirl> kklimonda: in english?
<yofel> arand: ah, you're right
<kklimonda> switchgirl: well, if your var/log is 80GB then it sounds like your logrotate does't work for some reason. all typos brought to you by a phone keyboard ;)
<switchgirl> what would happen if i just selected all the var log and deleted it by pressing delete?
<sinistrad> switchgirl, your problem wouldn't go away
<LinuxGuy2009> Whats the name of the package that is used for the live CD installer? I need to file a small bug.
<sinistrad> switchgirl, you'd just have no way of investigating what happened
<switchgirl> i removed samba apache2 and icecast
<arand> switchgirl: I would assume some error message is getting spammed to one of the log files, and hence it's getting out of hand..
<ubuntujenkins> LinuxGuy2009: ubiquity
<Moc> I give up
<LinuxGuy2009> ubuntujenkins: thank you
<sinistrad> switchgirl, you can check if logrotate is installed, but you'll need a terminal open
<Idlehead> no one got any idea on the live cd rebooting issue?
<cwillu_at_work> sinistrad, still working on it?
<sinistrad> cwillu_at_work, lol, working on switchgirl's logrotate
<switchgirl> logrotate 3.7.8 - Copyright (C) 1995-2001 Red Hat, Inc.
<cwillu_at_work> sinistrad, metacity in a terminal should get you running again;  you probably want to reinstall ubuntu-desktop in order to get compiz reinstalled
<yofel> Idlehead: hard to say, I personally haven't yet heard of any boot failures *that* early
<sinistrad> cwillu_at_work, ok, I'll give that a shot.
<sinistrad> switchgirl, so we can assume it is installed?
<cwillu_at_work> switchgirl, re: geek-based:  logrotate is installed by default, you shouldn't need to do anything to have it running
<Moc> b2 is problematic when installing on a laptop with a docking station
<cwillu_at_work> switchgirl, which files are huge?
<Idlehead> yofel, i had this issue with 9.10 as well. lucid beta 1 would start, but not start gdm, so console only...
<Moc> it tried to force 1920x1080 on my laptop display
<cwillu_at_work> switchgirl, re: java, have you filed a bug?  and is there any activity on that bug which implies that it's been fixed?
<yofel> Idlehead: well, I don't know much about boot failures, but what's your graphics card?
<cwillu_at_work> beta releases don't magically fix bugs :)
<Moc> cwillu_at_work: I'll change the definition on wikipedia and it will !!!
<switchgirl> may suddenly go - the electrric is on the blink
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, eh?
<Idlehead> yofel, according to the manufacturer specs it is an intel gma 3150 chipset
<Moc> cwillu_at_work: wikipedia is so factual, that changing a definition about something make it true
<yofel> Idlehead: never heard of it, 1005P are those brand new ones right?
<Idlehead> yofel, sort of, yes
<sinistrad> cwillu_at_work, Metacity gave me back my borders and all. I tried apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop, and it did its thing...about to see if that took care of it all
<Moc> I personally can't use 10.04 beta anymore, I switch docking station all the time, and no Fn+Monitor key working is a deal breaker
<cwillu_at_work> sinistrad, aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop is 8 less characters
<Moc> got to force shutdown my laptop everytime I move (or force the screeen before I undock
<yofel> Idlehead: hm, not sure then, you could try to disable quiet splash on the grub line and see if that works better, but I don't know how to do that for the live session
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, I'm going to put this bluntly :)
<Dimmuxx> Will the arrow icons get the new color too eventually? It looks really strange now when they are yellow and the folder icons are amber
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, the beta isn't for your enjoyment
<yofel> Idlehead: maybe ask again later if you have the time
<cwillu_at_work> Moc, if you're not filing bugs and working with developers to fix them, you're just making things worse
 * Dr_Willis helps in here. :)
<Idlehead> yofel, i'll do some more research in the mean time. thanks so far :)
<Moc> cwillu_at_work: I tried the other night to report them, launchpad speed was the limiting factor
<ubuntujenkins> Dimmuxx: what arrows?
<sinistrad> cwillu_at_work, yes, but less geeky.  That didn't bring up windows by default.  I may try aptitude, perhaps it handles the meta-package differently
<Dimmuxx> back forward etc in nautilus/firefox
<cwillu_at_work> sinistrad, have you restarted x?
<cwillu_at_work> sinistrad, aptitude is superior to apt-get for basically every case
<ubuntujenkins> Dimmuxx: I see what you mean
<sinistrad> cwillu_at_work, I restarted the machine to make sure
<cwillu_at_work> sinistrad, did it install compiz when you installed ubuntu-desktop?
<Dimmuxx> ubuntujenkins: and also the cd/dvd creator icon is the old yellow color
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  that little radio app is neat. but I noticed somnthing weird.. theres like No stations  in London.. seems like there would be at least one.
<ubuntujenkins> Dimmuxx: it does look odd, I don't know if they will change.
<Dimmuxx> okay, I hope they do
<sinistrad> cwillu_at_work, it didn't install compiz, or even download anything new. Just re-installed the cached packages.  I did use aptitude the 2nd time around, and did a "restart gdm" Should I restart X itself, or is gdm sufficient?
<cwillu_at_work> sinistrad, you said before that compiz was uninstalled
<sinistrad> cwillu_at_work, well, the xsession log file was complaining about compiz
<cwillu_at_work> sinistrad, is compiz installed?
<sinistrad> I'll check.  It was before upgrade
<sinistrad> cwillu_at_work, OK. Now some good info.  "aptitude install compiz" reports that metacity is broken, and it wants to remove metacity and ubuntu-desktop to repair them.  It also gave me a Score of 188?
<cwillu_at_work> sinistrad, how do you usually apply updates?
<sinistrad> apt-get update/apt-get upgrade, unless the update-manager gets it first
<cwillu_at_work> and if your answer contains the word "apt-get", can I recommend that you use aptitude full-upgrade instead?
<sinistrad> the upgrade to lucid was using update-manager -d
<cwillu_at_work> not talking about the -> lucid
<Tohuw> does anyone have gnome-do working right now in lucid?
<sinistrad> cwillu_at_work, kk, Yeah.  I was a bad updater *shame*.  Aptitude from now on
<Tohuw> (fully upgraded as of this morning, I mean)
<Dr_Willis> Tohuw:  Hmm.. Not right now.. :)
<ZykoticK9> Tohuw, i've switched to Docky but it's working today.
<yofel> the usual way to install updates should be: 'sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade && sudo aptitude full-upgrade', or use the curses interface
<Dr_Willis> Tohuw:  installing it now.. you had an issue?
<yofel> and compiz/metacity should be held back right now iirc
<yofel> sinistrad: ^
<sinistrad> yofel, it offered to remove and reinstall
<Tohuw> ZykoticK9: mine still isn't, getting segabrts. I've done a complete removal and purged any config files in ~/.gconf/apps, but to no avail. See bug 558835
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 558835 in do "gnome-do crashes on start with SIGABRT while executing native code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558835
<yofel> not sure, I have metacity held back here (it wanted to remove metacity at first though) so waiting a few hours might be a good idea
<Tohuw> Dr_Willis: see my message to ZykoticK9
<sinistrad> yofel, This seems to have partially fixed it.  Now I have borders by default
<Dimmuxx> new metacity/compiz seems to work fine now on my netbook
<ZykoticK9> Tohuw, are you using gnome-go for docky?  if so try installing the separate docky package and see if it works.
<yofel> ah, I'll try to update again then
<Tohuw> ZykoticK9: will do
<Dr_Willis> docky isent even included in gnome-do any more i thought
<bobenth> Hello every one
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, i didn't think so either?!
<Tohuw> !hello | bobenth
<ubottu> bobenth: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Dr_Willis> gnome-do seems to be working fine here.
<phibxr> Dr_Willis: I'm running gnome-do from the 10.04 reps, and Docky is indeed included. :)
<Dr_Willis> I got a few error messages. but thats due to  me running the netbook stuff i think
<Dr_Willis> !info docky
<ubottu> docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1~ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 596 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<ZykoticK9> phibxr, you're right - but I doubt for much longer
<bobenth> My ubuntu lucid is displaying the wrong splash screen since its 1st update ( it shows "Mythubuntu" instead of the classical "ubuntu")... Does anyone heard something about that? :$
<ZykoticK9> phibxr, not that i doubt you'll be "right" for much longer - just that docky will probably be removed from gnome-do soon :)
<phibxr> ZykoticK9: I see. :)
<JoshuaL> im unable to enable desktop effects after todays updates..
<sinistrad> yofel, should I submit a bug for this, or was it mostly due to operator-error?
<yofel> sinistrad: missing window borders?
<phibxr> JoshuaL: Did your kernel get updated without your graphics drivers being updated perhaps?
<sinistrad> yofel, yes
<bobenth> JoshuaL> i had the same problem
<ZykoticK9> JoshuaL, prior to starting updates did you get a message about Partial Upgrade
<JoshuaL> phibxr, to be honest i have no idea, im using nvidia
<JoshuaL> ZykoticK9, yes
<yofel> sinistrad: that's known and in progress/fixed
<ZykoticK9> JoshuaL, in future DON'T do partial upgrades
<cwillu_at_work> I'm distressed that it took me this long to realize that aptitude could do this:  aptitude search '~RB^Ccommends:~i'
<bobenth> JoshuaL>  try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<phibxr> JoshuaL: So am I. Let me check if I can enable effects. The drivers are up and running, so it should be possible here at least.
<cwillu_at_work> er, minus the random interrupt in the middle
<cwillu_at_work> aptitude search '~RBrecommends:~i'
<JoshuaL> ZykoticK9, ill remember that for next time
<JoshuaL> bobenth, doin gthat now, thanks
<sinistrad> yofel, ok.  Thanks for the help!
<sinistrad> cwillu_at_work, Thanks for your help as well
<phibxr> JoshuaL: Hmm. I could enable them, but now one of my monitors got a black desktop instead. xD
<JoshuaL> ph8, odd
<ZykoticK9> JoshuaL, FYI "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" will update everything that can be updated (without breaking your system, which is a big bonus)
<JoshuaL> phibxr, odd
<JoshuaL> ZykoticK9, ty :)
<ZykoticK9> JoshuaL, you only have to use above when you see Partial upgrade from Update Manager
<JoshuaL> ZykoticK9, ok
<bjsnider> ZykoticK9, i think "partial upgrade" is just a generic message that pops up whenever a deprecated package has to be removed to complete an upgrade
<Tohuw> ZykoticK9: docky works, but it doesn't have the power of gnome-do, and I use that for doing most things
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, agreed but i can cause a lot of problems - as we've seen from compiz/metacity in the last 24 hours or so
<JoshuaL> updates installed and im still unable to enable desktop effects
<bobenth> JoshuaL> I had to reboot :$
<ZykoticK9> Tohuw, ya that's true - if you used the gnome-do parts of docky then it might not be suitable for you.  But you might want to try temporarily moving your gnome-do settings and see if that fixes gnome-do
<JoshuaL> bobenth, ill try that :)
<Tohuw> I already have, unless there's settings somewhere else than ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-do
<JoshuaL> back in a bit
<bobo123> anyone else hade any problem with the help-program? I tried use the search-field in it, and when I then clicked on one of the links for heptopics it found, nothing is happening
<bobo123> and now when i tried search for something else, it crashes
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/UsingDevelopmentReleases#Getting%20Started includes the quote: "Never do a partial upgrade, things are held back for a reason."
<Tohuw> Dr_Willis: do you mind trying to install and run gnome-do and see if it works? Also, does anyone know if there are more gnome-do settings files besides in "~/.gconf/apps/gnome-do"?
<edgy> Hi, I cannot install gnucash I get errors like: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<edgy>   gnucash: Depends: slib (>= 3a2-5) which is a virtual package.
<edgy>   guile-1.6-slib: Depends: slib (>= 3a2-3) which is a virtual package.
<ZykoticK9> Tohuw, gnome-do is working on my system (in docky mode anyways)
<JoshuaL> hmm a reboot didnt help
<Tohuw> ZykoticK9: odd... i wonder what's causing these sgabrts. Also, it's looking for plugin information for plugins i selected in an old install, but i've since removed the config files!
<ZykoticK9> Tohuw, sorry I have no insights/ideas for you.  Best of luck.
<tsyj2007> hi what is new in 10.04
<nonameNN> tsyj2007: u mean ubuntu 10.04?
<yofel> tsyj2007: see the beta2 release page in the topic
<tsyj2007> nonameNN: yes
<nonameNN> tsyj2007: there are a lot of changes under the hood... but in the GUI its the same... new theming but not much about that... solid so far... i liked it
<tsyj2007> nonameNN: yeah,very well
<tsyj2007> nonameNN: i like it too
<mitc0185> Just starting to use Lucid Beta 2... can I have the mail notifier in the upper right corner check my Gmail account? when I go to set up mail it starts the Evolution setup, and I don't want to use Evolution.
<nonameNN> tsyj2007: but you know... linux is alwayes solid... ubuntu is just a distro... some apps may have bugs...
<JoshuaL> the Appearance window has to be quit by force now..
<JoshuaL> ill leave it like this and wait for another updates :)
<tsyj2007> nonameNN: but ,if you can ,you can read the codes and modify them
<jdsbluedevl> hi, got a new issue.  After leaving the computer on overnight, I saw that CPU usage in polkitd shot up significantly and can't be brought down.  Is there a fix to this issue?  I tried Google and Ubuntu Forums, and no luck
<bobenth> JoshuaL> Sad to hear that i didn't solve your problem :'(
<tsyj2007> nonameNN: nothing is always no bugs,include linux
<nonameNN> tsyj2007: any linux distro has that benefit... im not a developer nor a programmer either... just regular user...
<Berzerker> all of my bars have disappeared on my windows (title bar with close/minimize/maximize on them) how do I get them back?
<phibxr> JoshuaL: I had to kill my appearance window after activating the Desktop Effects too.
<ZykoticK9> Is there a fix for the people who did partial upgrade recently?  or is it just a matter of "wait for the packages to be ready"?
<jdsbluedevl> Berzerker: compiz was broken in yesterday's build.  It happened to me too.  For now, type "metacity --replace" into your terminal
<jdsbluedevl> ZykoticK9: well, excuse me for thinking that the release date of the beta meant that the whole beta was ready
<ZykoticK9> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<tsyj2007> nonameNN: yes,but i majored computer in college.
<jdsbluedevl> anyways, do you know what the matter with polkitd and CPU usage is?  It seems to be an existing problem, yet I can't find any solutions
<tsyj2007> nonameNN: i am not too worried
<nonameNN> tsyj2007: you could then enjoy more the Linux experience... ive just chosen what worked for me...
<Dr_Willis> Hmm how can a beta be ready when the term beta means   its a work in progress. :)
<jdsbluedevl> Dr_Willis: true, but I wasn't expecting yesterday's beta release to be a partial upgrade
<jdsbluedevl> anyways, anyone know about the polkitd CPU hog thing?
<Berzerker> yeah wow it's broken
<Berzerker> any word on a fix?
<Dr_Willis> i upgraded here with no issues.. but i also only update/upgrade about every 3 days.  I did update/upgrade yesterday and it worked this morning.
<Dr_Willis> I find it wise to always have a backup window manager installed :)
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, it all depends on HOW you are upgrading that determines if you have an issue or not.
<JoshuaL> phibxr, i wonder how i can fix this issue
<jdsbluedevl> Berzerker: yeah, I wish I knew.  That and how the lock screen came on by default after waking my monitor
<jdsbluedevl> Berzerker: also, compiz is ready for today's release.  Type sudo aptitude install compiz
<jdsbluedevl> make sure one of the packages being installed is compiz-gnome
<Berzerker> jdsbluedevl: can I enable it without a restart? (and yes, one of them was)
<funkyHat> Has anyone filed a bug about metacity's appearance when the window only has a close button?
<phibxr> JoshuaL: Did your desktop effects get activated, or did your appearance window just freeze?
<jdsbluedevl> oh, of course right after updating your package list
<jdsbluedevl> ooh, I don't know.  I just restarted
<phibxr> funkyHat: I hope so, because it does look pretty crap. :)
<JoshuaL> phibxr, the window just froze, it even disabled my effects (i had them enabled before the updates)
<jdsbluedevl> I also want to test the whole polkitd thing after a boot
<Dr_Willis> funkyHat:  its been complained about at several news/ubuntu blogging sites
<andyb> how do you remove the little envelope icon in the top right?
<phibxr> JoshuaL: Have you gone through the usual routine of checking if direct rendering is enabled and your drivers are running fine?
<lucitu> fresh b2 install. firefox won't start
<funkyHat> What's the name of the theme package?
<funkyHat> Never mind, it's light-themes
<lucitu> getting xml parsing error: undefined entity
<JoshuaL> phibxr, i have disabled the driver for now, ill do those steps and see if direct rendering is working :)
<phibxr> JoshuaL: Righty. Good luck. :)
<JoshuaL> thanks
<lucitu> location: chrome://browser/content/browser.xul
<Dr_Willis> andyb:  did you check the links i mentioned at http:delicious.com/dr_willis - I recall bookmarking a guide on doing that
<Dr_Willis> andyb:  oops  http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<andyb> Dr_Willis:  working my way through them.
<billybigrigger> andyb, have you tried the right click "remove from panel" ???
<lucitu> <window id="main_window" -- looks like complaining of the '<'
<andyb> billybigrigger, doing so makes me lose the volume control applet which is also in that area
<Dr_Willis> andyb:  the envelope is part of another applet - the 2 icons are from the same applet. Nasically you remove it  but you lose the volume controll i recall
<ZykoticK9> andyb, uninstall indicator-messages
<arand> funkyHat: a long time ago, afaik, and on metacity I think, I think it also was fixed just recently..
<funkyHat> arand: it is not fixed
<jdsbluedevl> yes, I still have polkitd CPU issues after a reboot
<funkyHat> arand: unless it's not released yet
<arand> funkyHat: Yea, just noticed..
<arand> funkyHat: I think https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/1:2.30.0-0ubuntu1 is supposed to fix it, but yea, it seems like it's been pulled back from the repos dues to the breakage of compiz.
<jdsbluedevl> you know, it's really annoying me that such a major problem as a CPU hog is getting very low attention in the Ubuntu Forums
<JoshuaL> i reinstalled the nvidia driver and direct rendering is enabled
<andyb> Whomever suggested removing the indicator-applet package was dead on.  Thanks.
<ZykoticK9> andyb, :)
<yofel> jdsbluedevl: nothing uses cpu without reason, but i'm not very good at debugging those cases, maybe you could attach strace to the process and check what it does?
<ZykoticK9> andyb, doesn't that remove volume control as well?
<jdsbluedevl> strace?
<andyb> had to reboot to see a reload or i'd have remembered the name.  ;)
<andyb> Nope, the volume control is retained.  woohoo.
<arand> funkyHat: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/535088 btw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535088 in metacity "Metacity bug when using background for buttons" [Low,Fix released]
<edgy> Any one able to install gnucahs?!
<ZykoticK9> andyb, just for future it isn't indicator-applet, it's indicator-messages that removes only the email icon
<andyb> hrm.  now i've got two volume controls, because I added one prior ;)
<andyb> ZykoticK9, you're right :)  didn't remember the right name in my excitement.
<yofel> jdsbluedevl: strace shows system calls of an app, might help if you don't know what the application does all the time
<jdsbluedevl> ok, so strace polkit-gnome?
<ZykoticK9> andyb, just right click remove one
<funkyHat> arand: bug #532224 if you're interested
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532224 in light-themes "[ambiance, radiance] no rounding when window has no maximise icon" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532224
<yofel> jdsbluedevl: is the process running right now?
<jdsbluedevl> the process is polkitd, but strace isn't picking that up
<andyb> ZykoticK9, did.  playing with it a bit now. :P  is there a way to reload my x session without rebooting?
<jdsbluedevl> not polkit-gnome either
<ZykoticK9> andyb, restart gdm "sudo services gdm restart" - will log you out mind you
<phibxr> funkyHat: I just checked by opening Gimp, and the issue with the one button is fixed in Beta 2. :)
<andyb> tysir.
<yofel> jdsbluedevl: try 'sudo strace -p $(pidof polkitd)'
<ZykoticK9> andyb, sorry it's service not services
<jdsbluedevl> yofel: how long is the readout supposed to run?
<jdsbluedevl> it doesn't seem like it's ever going to end
<andyb> you can alternately use gnome-indicator-control-applet for volume control, but it's not as pretty really.
<jdsbluedevl> as a matter of fact, I'm wondering whether it's looping
<yofel> jdsbluedevl: as long as the application runs, it does real-time monitoring, can you pastebin a part of it? (you can quit strace with ctrl+c)
<yofel> jdsbluedevl: well, looping might be a reason  for wasting cpu time
<andyb> Must say, it feels like getting 10.04 to do what i want it to do seems harder than the past.  Must just be used to the old setup.
<Fishscene> I have to admit, I like the new themes for 10.04
<Fishscene> It seems to add a level of refinement that wasn't there before.
<jdsbluedevl> yofel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/411666/
<funkyHat> phibxr: you're right. I hadn't restarted metacity since the last round of updates
<yofel> andyb: ubuntu tries to get a sane default for everybody at the cost of customization ability, if that's good or bad I don't know, I use Kubuntu
<virtuald> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<phibxr> funkyHat: Hehe. I'm happy to see it fixed. I noticed a few days ago when I started Gimp and thought 'damn, this doesn't look good'. :P
<boourns> any idea why new windows are not opening on top in lucid?
<ZykoticK9> Fishscene, personally i don't like the new themes much - but I do think they are a good thing to encourage Ubuntu adoption (just sayin')
<virtuald> hm
<jdsbluedevl> yofel: and yes, it appears from the readout that it is looping
<andyb> yofel:  i agree, and it helps make things more passable for most.  Just seems like a limited or more difficult curve for customizing
<Dr_Willis> boourns:  ive noticed some windows opening below their parents also.
<virtuald> anyone know if ubottu can search launchpad for me and message me the results?
<Fishscene> I've never really checked into it, but are there other themes that can be downloaded and used? Say, something a bit more for corporate taste?
<andyb> Fishscene, what, no more naked lady themes? :P
<boourns> Dr_Willis, I have 2 machines that i upgraded, i notice it consistantly on both.  when i open a program, or get a popup window in chrome
<yofel> jdsbluedevl: it seems to re-check something all the time, but I'm clueless what exactly, can you run 'tail -n ~/.xsession-errors' and see if it prints something there?
<Dr_Willis> theres dozens of not hunderds/1000's of themes out there. :)
<phibxr> On a very unrelated matter, I had issues booting the Beta 2-install CD. Tried several of the CDs and even burned them on several computers after md5-checking them, still they stopped at the Ubuntu-logo with orange dots beneath. Didn't matter much to me since I just updated my Beta 1, but testing the updated installer would have been interesting.
<yofel> jdsbluedevl: err, sorry, tail -f
<avis> did i hear ubuntu dropped support for ATI cards, what i mean is, not just the really old ones ?  or that support was lacking from AMD ?
<Fishscene> phibxr: That's the problem I had with Beta 1. Turns out it's not updating grub or something like that and the kernel can't read the filesystem. If you press "esc" during the boot sequence, it will tell you the exact error
<jdsbluedevl> just tail -f or tail -f ~/.xsession-errors ?
<Dr_Willis> avis:  actually its ATI dropping support for a lot of their cards.
<yofel> jdsbluedevl: latter
<avis> Fishscene, its left shift you hold down under invisible grub2 to access the menu
<avis> i think anyway
<jdsbluedevl> yofel: ok, tried that, getting something about the gnome-settings-daemon failing to connect
<avis> Dr_Willis, oh wow that is very sad
<Dr_Willis> avis:  more and more cards gettting dropped from the fglrx and moved in to the ati/radeon driver
<Fishscene> I had this problem last night and fixed it by running: "sudo apt-get remove grub-pc" and then running "sudo apt-get install grub-pc". But that wasn't on a live disk - only upgrading from 9.10
<Dr_Willis> I gave up on ati ages ago.. glad i did
<jdsbluedevl> yofel: and trying to reconnect
<phibxr> Fishscene: It shouldn't really be trying to access Grub if it's booting from a CD, but I'll look into that later.
<avis> thank you Dr_Willis
<FallenSparrow> ok dont mean to be a tool but how stable is teh new insatll
<yofel> jdsbluedevl: maybe it failed for some reason, but I don't know where to look next...
<Fishscene> ah- didn't realize it was booting off the CD - I thought after installation.
<andyb> FallenSparrow, hasn't crashed yet. ;P
<Dr_Willis> FallenSparrow:  ive heard the installer has a few issues in the b2 release.. but not tried it.
<yofel> jdsbluedevl: guess I would just reboot if you don't have any critical reason not to
<FallenSparrow> basically all i do is newsgroups, movies, tv, music
<Tohuw> horray, Do works again for me: bug 558835
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 558835 in do "gnome-do crashes on start due to corrupt YouTube plugin settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558835
<jdsbluedevl> yofel: rebooting doesn't fix it
<yofel> jdsbluedevl: or re-login should be enough
<FallenSparrow> dual boot with windows on ssd
<yofel> jdsbluedevl: oh? odd...
<Dr_Willis> Tohuw:  hmm.. it worked for me without any tweaking.. but that may be because this upgraded/user had some older gnome-do settings allready there
<yofel> jdsbluedevl: well, I'm out of ideas, sorry
<jdsbluedevl> yofel: well, damn
<Tohuw> Dr_Willis: many of the setting seem to live somewhere else that I still haven't found, and that was the root of my problem
<jdsbluedevl> I guess I'll try to post the loop to the same forum message I posted
<Dr_Willis> Tohuw:  during beta testing i often totally clean out all my user settings to see how good things default. :)
<FallenSparrow> repair  gruyb
<FallenSparrow> wrong chan
<Moc> Reinstalling my pc was my idea.
<Tohuw> Dr_Willis: same here, wish i knew where those settings were ;)
<Moc> wrong window... not funny without the context
<Dr_Willis> .config or .gco* proberly :)
<andyb> ok, wish me luck.  guess it's time for a partial upgrade :\
<Tohuw> andyb, update your sources and you should be ok now
<Tohuw> last night, not so much
<andyb> want to say i installed this either yesterday or a day prior
<Dr_Willis> Tohuw:  seem to be some (sstem wide defaults?) in ->  `/apps/gnome-do/preferences/Do/CorePreferences/QuietStart'
<Tohuw> Dr_Willis: yep, saw that, but it's the only default schema for gnome-do, and this isn't default: removing ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-do completely does not remove docky preferences or what plugins are selected and many of their settings
<Dr_Willis> one of these days i need to explore how to change the default gnome settings for all users.
<sinistrad> I have an odd problem. At the login screen, my mouse is invisible. As I move it around, the things I mouse over, seem to light up. I can hit enter and get the password prompt, and log in, once the login screen falls away, the mouse is visible again.
<Dr_Willis> Saw a guide yesterday on geting UNR working right with ubuntu-desktop  and stuff.. and now i got some odd settings set and locked.
<Dr_Willis>  Encountered error setting GConf key Do/CorePreferences/QuietStart: Can't overwrite existing read-only value:
<Dr_Willis> seems i locked down some gconf stuff.. or somthing. :)
<Dr_Willis> Testing out using the Netbook Interface on my Desktop Machines.
<Dr_Willis> Has anyone noticed some quirks with Okular - I go to change file default appliations and Okular is listed in the list like 10 times.. In alacarte its also shown in the menus like 10 times.. (all unchecked so they dont appear in the menus)
<jmfthevci> Anyone noticed that the MeMenu shutdown/reboot or the standard System>Shutdown options don't actually take effect sometimes?
<jmfthevci> I quite often have to do: sudo shutdown -h now to get the system to stop
<Siegfried> Is there something wrong with image libraries on Lucid? I've taken screenshots with the gnome tool, no windows users can view them, converted to jpeg with gimp/imagick/xpaint, no windows user can view them
<Siegfried> jmfthevci, i actually don't remember of using shutdown, it actually crashes before i can do it :P
<Dr_Willis> jmfthevci:  not seen that issue. I do notice some options do not appear if you use kdm to run gnome.. or gdm to run KDE..
<Airells> Hi have you noticed a little problems with  X  ?  When X are going to start there is only  Black screen or screen with noise SS of last using os with GUI ?  Both Kubuntu 10.4b2 ubuntu 10.4b1  , nvidia 102m  asus k50in ,  i have no tested others beta
<Airells> shortly : i see only one screen shot from i bet graphics memory instead of gui
<Oxymoron> Could someone explain this for me (From Konsole command "dragon" output when starting dragonplayer):
<Oxymoron> Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address.
<Oxymoron> IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon
<Dr_Willis> ibus is a way for programs to talk to eachother.
<arand> Airells: That is a problem in the kernel nouveau drivers I think, I'm seeing that as well, but not on the nvidia blob. YOu do succeed to get into DE after that?
<Dr_Willis> the ibus daemonis not  running.. if the player works.. its not really an issue
<Airells> arand sorry my english fails , what does "DE " mean ?
<avis> nouveau is literally becoming the new standard, even though its reverse engineered ?
<kubuku_> Airells: Desktop Environment
<arand> Airells: sorry, desktop environment, gnome or kde, that is, the desktop.
<Airells> nah, screen sreen is freezy
<Airells> could change anything even go to tui
<Airells> i see splash and after that that freezy screen instead of gui
<arand> avis: indeed, especially since nvidia just dumped the nv driver saying "nah, let them use vesa untill they can don'oad the real stuff from our homepage and get the real driver."
<yofel> Airells: maybe try to add 'nomodeset' to the kernel line in grub?
<yofel> Airells: if you're using the default driver with your nvidia card
<avis> arand, oh wow it sounds like ati and nvidia are both awful
<avis> :)
<Airells> i dont know what i am using just put CD into cd rom and try to start it , ok i will try add nomodest
<andyb> the nvidia driver takes some... finesse :\
<avis> at least ubuntu has the ability to use their driver though i think i recall hearing it cannot be installed on lucid (the official installer)
<yofel> well, nouveau is still quite new and actually quite good for that, let's see how 3d support will play out
<arand> avis: Of course, did you think otherwise? Are you new to GNU/Linux by any chance? :D
<avis> arand, no, i've been with ubuntu since the beginning :)
<avis> arand, i simply don't know certain things :)
<yofel> avis: then you should know that we always had the nvidia driver available in the repository
<avis> yofel, indeed i do, and that'll be fine.
<Dr_Willis> ati made a lot of promises... and sort of  dissapointed people.
<yofel> avis: and using the driver from nvidia might work, but you'll never be able to remove it again
<avis> Dr_Willis, it sounds like they were truely disappointing :/
<arand> avis: I've been able to use both nouveau and nvidia blog in lucid on my machine, but then again, this graphics card has simply been no less than three for me.
<Dr_Willis> avis:  yes.. :) i was just being VERY VERY VERY nice..
<yofel> avis: and you'll have to rebuild it yourself on ever kernel update etc... too much work, use the package
<bobo123> whenn I still used the default driver in 10.04beta1 (noveau) I coun't set higher resolution than 1024x768, should I report that bug somwhere?
<yofel> bobo123: if possible can you use nouveau again and at that time run 'ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-nouveau' ?
<yofel> bobo123: that will add necessary debugging information for the X team
<bobo123> btw, which one of the nvidia driver should I select of the 3 in the dialogbox? "(version 173)",  "(version 96)" or  "(version current)"  they have the same descrotiption
<arand> bobo123: to revert back to nouveau, simply disable the nvidia blob through the hardware drivers dialogue..
<Airells> could i add nomodeset from grub menu ? ( there is "e" to edit ) ?
<yofel> bobo123: it should recommend one
<yofel> Airells: yes, add it to the line that begins with kernel ...
<arand> "(version current) [reccomended]" is presumably reccommended..
<bobo123> hmm yes "version current" says [Rekommenderad] after. so I guess I should select that one instead. What version is that? I guess it have a number too? and why are there 3 versions? is one of them a beta-driver (the 173?) and 96 is previous version and current is the latest non-beta?
<avis> i'll try that one
<avis> current
<bobo123> yofel: ok I try that ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-nouveau later
<avis> i'm actually running that one
<avis> i'm good
<trism> bobo123: there are several versions because support for older cards is eventually removed from the latest driver, but they maintain older drivers so those cards will still work
<yofel> bobo123: no, current is current stable [195.15.36] and the other are legacy drivers for older cards
<yofel> err... 195.36.15
<Airells> OOkk it works good with nomodeset  <<< so "new graphic  drivers" are a little shitty ?
<bobo123> trism: aha...... someone should update the descriptions so that info is in it. perhaps even what cards are not supported (in '173' and 'current' i guess)
<bobo123> yofel:  aha
<bjsnider> bobo123, what graphics card?
<bobo123> yofel: I assume that if I have selected "current" then ubuntus updatemanager upgrade me to later version when nvidia releases a new?
<trism> bobo123: wouldn't be a bad idea, there is a list here http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html
<yofel> bobo123: that would be a rather long list... and it will recommend the newest one that supports your card
<bobo123> bjsnider: I have nivida 7600GS
<bjsnider> use nvidia-current
<bjsnider> Boboubuntu will not be adding new nvidia drivers in the official repos. you will be able to get them from ppas
<Dr_Willis> BoBoBuntu :)
<Dr_Willis> Sounds like a Pro Wrestler.
<Dr_Willis> I recall sp3ending a few hrs trying to figure out why nvidia drivers dident work after i changed cards oncce..
<yofel> bjsnider: are we going to at least see 195.XX in -updates?
<bjsnider> no
<Dr_Willis> the card i had used a different version  then the card i replaced it with.. took me forever to realize that
 * bobo123 must resist urge to create a new ubuntu derivate calle Bobobuntu :-)
<Dr_Willis> So it pays to learn what versions are for what cards
<yofel> bjsnider: backports? or only in the updates ppa?
<ubuntu> upgrading from 9.01 I had a HD power failure at the last moment and GRUB wasnt' updated, can't boot from HD now, I'm booting from Pendrive on 9.01 I an see the HD and its accesable, how can I fix the GRUB?
<bjsnider> yofel, no
<yofel> ok
<bjsnider> ppa
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  with the proper commands you can reinstall grub. - IF that was the only thing that got broke when the power failed
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Dr_Willis> You need to figure out if you are using grub1 or 2 for starters
<bobo123> Yeah about grub(2).... I installed a second copy of ubuntu (that I dont use) when my windows-fiddling destroyed the grub-menu for this one.... so now that second ubuntu have the grubmenu. How do I get the grubmenu back to hits ubuntu-installation?
<bjsnider> what is the nature of the compiz bug right now?
<bobo123> so I can delete the other one I mean
<Airells> k thx for help
<erry> Fix ati driver in 10.04 so the screen doesnt flicker like crazy.
<erry> Ty.
<EdgEy> useful
<bobo123> I looked at the nvidia-list there...  I have an old computer with GeForce2GTS somewhere, if I installed ubuntu on that, would it select the version 71 driver for me or would it let the user select 173/96/current (and nothing would work after that) ?
<yofel> not sure, 71 doesn't support the current X version anymore
<billybigrigger> lol @ erry
<billybigrigger> exactly why dev-releases shouldn't be open to the public
<Oxymoron> But the dragonplayer doesnt work Dr_willis thats the thing :P
<arand> billybigrigger: I disagree with "shouldn't be open", but rather "shouldn't be hyped and touted as the primary download from the homepage"
<yofel> Oxymoron: the ibus error shouldn't be the issue though, and you can always start the ibus daemon by hand to test it
<billybigrigger> arand, i'll agree to that :)
<arand> But then again, it may be that it does fix bug1 at the end...
<bobo123> yofel: aha ok.
<yofel> I doubt that novice users using and unfinished version of ubuntu and being disappointed will fix bug1...
<yofel> s/and/an/
<ripps> All of a sudden, after updates this morning, Xorg has been using way too much cpu usage. It's causing pulseaudio music from mpd to stutter it's so bad. I don't even have to be doing anything or have any apps open for sound to stutter. Is anybody else experiencing this?
<ripps> It's still around even after reboot
<Fishscene> wow that's weird. I installed some gstreamer codecs and it uninstalled my video converter.
<robertzaccour> how do i change the color of the window borders?
<bjsnider> bobo123, you can select whatever driver you want, but none of them are guaranteed to work
<Oxymoron> yofel: Yes it works by manual test, but still Dragonplayer doesnt work. You rememeber when I isntalled ibus right? Then Dragonplayer worked awhile but then suddenly after a update or two it doesnt work again and same error as before.
<robertzaccour> i changed the theme and now the wireless icon won't change back to default theme look
<yofel> Oxymoron: yes, but I'm as clueless as you what the reason might be, I have never had *that* many issues with video playback
<bobo123> bjsnider: whould be wonderfull if ubuntu told the user what to (not) select, so the user don't have to know :-)
<Oxymoron> yofel: I dont know myself either I have tried like everything and my video card works, glxgear and all that works perfectly and so on.
<TomTom> good evening, beta-2 is out. but it seems that still no sun-jdk is supported? how to get a sun-jdk going on lucid-server ?
<ZykoticK9> TomTom, add the partner repo
<TomTom> ZykoticK9: which one?
<ZykoticK9> TomTom, i believe there is only one
<Oxymoron> yofel: Its only Kaffeine and Dragonplayer as far as I know. Strange is that it works by running xine and mplayer in temrinal ...
<robertzaccour> ok fixed it
<yofel> huh? now dragon only skipst through a file here instead of playing it o.O
<robertzaccour> now how do i change the color of the window borders?
<yofel> *skips
<Oxymoron> yofel: Weird, for me it plays the file with sound but cant render video window.
<yofel> oh wait, I don't have libxine1-ffmpeg installed ^^
<ZykoticK9> TomTom, you don't need the Source one, just the regular partner one
<robertzaccour> this is a question that I don't know and is being ignored most likely because its deemed a "stupid question" i suppose
<yofel> robertzaccour: not all of us use gnome for one thing, and I have no idea how to change the color of window borders
<guntbert> robertzaccour: most questions are not really ignored - there is probably no one who knows an answer :)
<robertzaccour> yofel, what makes you think i use gnome?
<robertzaccour> guntbert, oh ok
<yofel> robertzaccour: if you don't say anything, we always assume you use gnome, as that's the most used DE here
<yofel> but I don't know how to do it in KDE either, except change the border theme
<avis> could a geforce 6800 play adobe flash videos ?
<yofel> avis: it should I think, as long as you have the flash player installed
<robertzaccour> what differences are there between gnome and xfce on a 64 bit?
<Oxymoron> yofel: ffmpeg is installed for me though
<yofel> gnome and xfce are different desktop environments, and there shouldn't be any difference between the 32 and 64 bit version
<Oxymoron> yofel: Its weird it istn say anything either it jsut plays file with a transparent window
<robertzaccour> yofel, i get what you mean. i do use gnome, but seemed like you were saying almost no one uses somethin else sorry
<robertzaccour> yofel, i mean performance wise
<yofel> can't say really, I don't use xfce frequently enough
<Oxymoron> I got this all the time:
<Oxymoron> Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address.
<Oxymoron> IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon
<Oxymoron> ibus-daemon is running or should anyway.
<robertzaccour> i remember before lucid changing window border colors was in the theme menu
<Oxymoron> yofel: And isnt ibus gnome specific?
<yofel> Oxymoron: no, ibus can be used by gtk and qt4
<Oxymoron> yofel: Well it sure updated both ibus-gtk and ibus-qt4 yesterday :P
<Oxymoron> yofel: I started ibus-daemon and got the icon in systray and then go to settings and check input modes and nothing is in the list? :S
<TomTom> ZykoticK9: thanks, you made my evening. why there is no "announcement" attached to the bug? they just say need packaging/fixed
<ZykoticK9> TomTom, I wasn't even aware there was a bug about it...
<yofel> Oxymoron: in the input methods I have 'English - ispell (m17n)' only
<Oxymoron> yofel: I have nothing xD And whats input methods in ibus anyway? :P
<yofel> odd thing is when I start the settings it gives me the 'ibus not started' error box twice o.O
<yofel> Oxymoron: no idea :D
<Oxymoron> yofel: Seem to be a bug in ibus I guess because I saw it being updated today and yesterday. Then now with Beta2 released they have sure been updated more htings :P
<thevishy> hi
<yofel> not really, there were almost no updates the last 2-3 days, all those new updates are post-beta2freeze
<thevishy> i did a pxe install , and managed to install a system thought a bit broken . during pxe installation it failed during apt installation of ubuntu as a desktop option ....and hence seems like apt installation was incomplete
<thevishy> so now I see only the prompt ... i need to use apt to install the system as a usable desktop with GUI
<schmukkk> does lucid work with poulsbo, aka gma500?
<sp> schmukkk: from what I've read so far: no
<schmukkk> when will it?
<kklimonda> no idea
<schmukkk> maybe I could upgrade all but kernel, xserver?
<thevishy> do guys get my issue ?
<sp> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-psb/+bug/330906
<kklimonda> schmukkk: not really
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330906 in xserver-xorg-video-psb "MASTER: GMA-500 lacks driver for 8.10 and 9.10 (poulsbo works only on 8.04 and 9.04)" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<schmukkk> canonical released a official netbook with gma500
<schmukkk> and now they are dropping it?
<schmukkk> that is pretty sloppy
<kklimonda> thevishy: install ubuntu-desktop package, it should pull the rest
<Oxymoron> yofel: Alright, I dont really know but its a lot with ibus, dragon, xserver and video related things updated
<sp> schmukkk: canonical has never ever released hardware
<yofel> schmukkk: we don't want to drop it, intel doesn't have a new driver that works
<schmukkk> dell released a 8.04 netbook with gma500
<nonameNN> did any one have problems with openoffice spreadsheet and compiz?
<schmukkk> yofel, that is true
<sp> schmukkk: also, it's Intel who are to blame, for not being able to provide a driver working with a more recent X server and/or kernel
<schmukkk> sp, yes
<sp> schmukkk: have a look at the bug report I pointed you to, details inside
<schmukkk> and I should have done my research before buying it
<schmukkk> but i though, its intel, it will work
<sp> schmukkk: I'm owner of a psb device though, had the same assumption and am stuck on 9.10 for now too
<kklimonda> well, in my opinion it's the biggest scam of this decade ;)
<yofel> +1
<schmukkk> +2
<schmukkk> supposedly it is getting worked on in mailline
<schmukkk> *mainline
<nonameNN> when i play presentations on Oo they appear in the side of the screen... not even maximized....
<sp> that's true... I don't know why Intel gave their rather good brand name for a device that is neither theirs nor one they have control over the driver code
<sp> which is a schame
<sp> s/schame/shame/
<sp> :)
<schmukkk> cause the other gma's work great on line
<schmukkk> linux
<nonameNN> sorry its not Oo spreadsheet if presentation
<schmukkk> now i just need an ARM netbook....
<schmukkk> they are taking forever
<schmukkk> and the netwalker is too expensive
<nikolam> How one can send bug report when he can not log in to system after installation
<k1llm3kw1k> I have been having a very strange issue with xorg in 10.04 Beta1 / Beta2
<k1llm3kw1k> it seems to go 8-bit and tile randomly and artifact
<k1llm3kw1k> 9.10 worked perfect
<nonameNN> hey does any one know how to fix a problem with openoffice presentation, when i click on play i can still see the gnome panels...
<k1llm3kw1k> I tried removing my xorg config and also tried to use the oss radeon driver and the fglrx one
<k1llm3kw1k> usually the web triggers the effect. Sometime locking then unlocking removes artifacts...not always though
<dr3mro> does the fn+vol up and down key stuck in Amilo laptop fixed in lucid lynx
<k1llm3kw1k> Graphics:  Card ATI RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series] X.Org 1.6.4 Res: 1366x768@60.0hz
<k1llm3kw1k>            GLX Renderer Mesa DRI R300 (RS690 791F) 20090101 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2 NO-TCL GLX Version 1.5 Mesa 7.6 Direct Rendering Yes
<bobenth> My ubuntu lucid is displaying the wrong splash screen since its 1st update ( it shows "Mythubuntu" instead of the classical "ubuntu")... Does anyone heard something about that? :$
<quellhorst> is there a list of whats new in ubuntu 10.x?
<phibxr> This is interesting. When receiving a new mail, the letter-icon up by the systray will only be green on the desktop where Evolution was opened if you're running with dual monitors, even if both desktops have the icon. I guess it's due to both desktops running in separate X-sessions or something? :)
<ZykoticK9> bobenth, this is a bug somewhere, but i can't find it :(  a number of people where running into this mythbuntu plymouth on non-mythbuntu machines - i'm still searching for bug
<ZykoticK9> bobenth, sorry i can't find anything relevant - don't think Bug #550237 applies...  sorry.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550237 in plymouth "[lucid] update to lucid shows as mythbuntu and doesn't work" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550237
<ZykoticK9> bobenth, actually the steps documented at the top of that bug are probably what you need :)
<Berzerker-> is it safe to upgrade now if we want to keep compiz?
<thevishy> what is the lucid beta 1 official site
<thevishy> rather mirror site
<thevishy> where wil the directoyu /pool be
<bobenth> Thank you so much ZykoticK9 and ubottu , i ll try that :)
<hhlp> hi 'm trying to update from karmic to lucid with update-manager -d but i dont have any new version message what can i do ?
<avis> hhlp, i heard that was not the proper way to upgrade some other method was preferred
<aah> just installed lucid; the indicator applet doesn't allow me to tell empathy I'm available (though it does allow me to say I'm offline).  Anyone else seeing this?
<ZykoticK9> aah, try setting yourself as available in empathy and see if the me menu updates
<kklimonda> hhlp: what is the output of "grep -i prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" ?
<hhlp> kklimonda, prompt=lts
<kklimonda> hhlp: it should be normal
<aah> ZykoticK9, it does.  but in karmic I could go on / offline with the applet -- in lucid I can only go off.
<aah> (options are greyed out, not even clickable)
<hhlp> kklimonda, ep but no new version message
<ZykoticK9> aah, i'm not sure man - i just remember someone else being able to set status from empathy...  i don't really use empathy or memenu myself.  hope you find a fix.
<TommyThaGun> there is a screen full of the same error when I boot ubuntu
<TommyThaGun> where is the log for that?
<acuster> hey all, how do we enable focus-follows-mouse ?
<aah> ZykoticK9, kk, thanks.  there goes support avenue #1 down the drain.  :P
<kklimonda> hhlp: try changing prompt to Prompt
<acuster> ah, got it
<phibxr> acuster: Most likely not the right channel to ask that in, I think. But at least you've got it working now, I take it. :)
<bobenth> Thank you so much ZykoticK9 , it works!!! :)
<ZykoticK9> bobenth, glad you got it working.
<TommyThaGun> Sorry, let me ask my question in one line: I have an error when I load ubuntu that goes by way to fast to read what it is. Where would I find the log files with those errors?
<phibxr> TommyThaGun: There is a boot.log in /var/boot. I don't know if that's what you're looking for though. :)
<hhlp> kklimonda, this work great  thxs
<TommyThaGun> I guess I'll see in a sec
<phibxr> TommyThaGun: Eh. /var/log, I mean.
<TommyThaGun> phibxr, that doesn't contain it
<phibxr> TommyThaGun: Then I'm out of ideas, I don't know much about log files. :)
<ZykoticK9> What package are installer bugs filed under?
<kklimonda> ZykoticK9: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<ZykoticK9> kklimonda, ubiquity - thank you
<TommyThaGun> found it in a different log
<TommyThaGun> I get a screen full of something resembling this "end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0" when I load
<kklimonda> it sounds like either damaged disc or cd drive
<TommyThaGun> hmm
<TommyThaGun> it might be the cd drive
<TommyThaGun> let me pop that out and reboot to test that theory
<TommyThaGun> the cd in it is scratched like crazy
<bcurtiswx_laptop> what package allows you to re-calibrate your touchscreen on your laptop?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> or command..
 * maxb swears at compiz' refusal to allow a window spread across multiple monitors, and runs metacity --replace
<TommyThaGun> that resolved it
<TommyThaGun> I took that disk out
<TommyThaGun> next question: why do I get about 10 of these errors in my log file every time I boot? "Apr  9 14:35:53 spidersense init: kdm main process ended, respawning
<TommyThaGun> Apr  9 14:35:53 spidersense init: kdm main process (1182) terminated with status 1"
<TommyThaGun> When I don't use KDM
<TommyThaGun> or have k installed at all
<TommyThaGun> no one?
<VoJe> Where do i have to go to get some help with moonlight?
<kklimonda> VoJe: try #moonlight @ gimpnet
<VoJe> thank you!§
<idioteque> hi im unable to get the ATI Drivers working for my onboard 4200
<idioteque> any suggestions? ;)
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> Is there any way to get the HTMLValidator plugin to work in Lucid?
<idioteque> any ATI DRIVERS that may work with 4200 for lucid? :( please help... i've been struggling for hours now...
<NinoScript> Hi! I'm quite sure this is a stupid question, but I want to be sure :P The alpha 3 has the latest, the beta 2 *should* be more stable, right?
<danyR> NinoScript, right. we're in a much more advanced state of the development cycle
<danyR> everything is pretty much tested, by npw
<psusi> NinoScript: that sentence did not parse... has the latest what?
<psusi> NinoScript: beta 2 is newer than beta 1 is newer than alpha 3
<NinoScript> psusi: mmm… stuff?
<NinoScript> psusi: So, the latest version is the beta, not the alpha?
<psusi> NinoScript: of course... betas always come after alphas
<rapha> Anybody using HTMLValidator at all under Ubuntu?
<idioteque> everything is crashing under lucid for me... :S is it also a display driver problem?
<NinoScript> psusi: :O, I thought it was something like… we're almost stable, let's name it beta 2, now, let's try newer things that could break things, let's name it alpha 3. I guess it was a good idea to ask :P
<idioteque> any ATI DRIVERS that may work with 4200 for lucid? :( please help... i've been struggling for hours now...
<jordanl> i just did a fresh beta2 install and got this error when trying to boot: ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/6d00675b-3a30-4f66-b980-bd23e2fa44ae does not exist.
<jordanl> i booted from the livecd in rescue mode and am now in a chroot
<rapha> Another question, how to get libstdc++ 5 in Lucid? Is there a Repo that has these old compat libs?
<jordanl> can anyone help me poke at some internals to try fo find the cause?
<Joeseph64> I delted the "me menu" off gnome panel. How do I get it back?
<idioteque> am i the only one whose using ATI or this channel is dead? :(
<ZykoticK9> Joeseph64, i believe the memenu is called "indicator applet session"
<Joeseph64> ZykoticK9: That's confusing.  I figured it would be called "Me Menu".
<Joeseph64> ZykoticK9: But that is what it is.
<joaopinto_> per chance anyone had a corrupted filesystem to see the recovery options :P ?
<ZykoticK9> Joeseph64, you want really unclear -- alt+tab is called Next Window in compiz, in keyboard shortcuts it's called "Move between windows, using a popup window"
<Joeseph64> ZykoticK9: That's funny.
<idioteque> any ATI DRIVERS that may work with 4200 for lucid? :( please help... i've been struggling for hours now...
<ZykoticK9> idioteque, if someone has an answer for you - i'm sure they'll speak up (mainly nvidia/intel in this channel i believe)
<TommyThaGun> Question: Is there a way to reconfigure gnome's appearance to the default upon installation? I upgraded from karmic and made tons of alterations to it when in Karmic... I'm curious how it is upon a fresh install of lucid.
<idioteque> :(
<ZykoticK9> TommyThaGun, i'd recommend creating a new user to see/test
<b_> how to install GYACHI in LUCID BETA since SH is not workin!!!... Anyone plz  help?
<TommyThaGun> oh yeah, great idea
<TommyThaGun> thanks ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> TommyThaGun, glad to help
<b_> GYACHI ON LUCID PLZ HELP
<guntbert> !shout | b_
<ubottu> b_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Fishscene> sh worked perfectly fine for me.
<b_> @ubot caps was accidently on,.. sorry
<b_> i do open with sh on gyachi n nothin happens
<idioteque> everything is crashing for me... all the programs... almost... all! :S could this be a display driver problem?
<b_> is there any other iIM with YAHOO CAM N VOICE N CHATROOMS??
<kklimonda> b_: you are still shouting...
<b_> im noob to irc n ubuntu
<Fishscene> Doesn't mean you have to speak noob.
<b_> how to send message to a person @kklimonda
<kklimonda> b_: you don't have to send it to a person, public channel is just fine
<b_> what does shouting mean?.. wat does caps lock do?
<ZykoticK9> Anyone have a link covering Proprietary nvidia driver + plymouth resolution?  Is it locked to 640x480, or is there a method to increase this resolution?
<b_> no i mean when u want to address a message to a particular person
<kklimonda> b_: it makes you type capitalised text and it doesn't make it easier to read it
<kklimonda> b_: well, just type his or her name before message just like I do
<b_> the way when u send a message it reffers to me with my name in the beginning of the message
<b_> kklimonda, like this ..cool
<b_> kklimonda, how to make gyachi wwork on lucid?.. i loved it in karmic
<kklimonda> b_: no idea, if there is no package available yet you'll have to wait
<kklimonda> b_: ask the person you got the karmic package from
<yofel> ZykoticK9: you can set up a higher resolution for the framebuffer
<b_> kklimonda, any other imms like empathy or pigdin or somethin else that offers yahoo cam, voice and chat rooms??
<yofel> ZykoticK9: I have plymouth with nvidia with 1600x1200x32 here, so it works
<ZykoticK9> yofel, are you aware of any online documentation covering that?
<kklimonda> b_: I don't use yahoo im myself so I have no idea
<yofel> ZykoticK9: we have almost no documentation on plymouth actually it seems :( you can find the way to set GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX up on the grub2 wiki page in the /etc/default/grub section
<ZykoticK9> yofel, thanks :)
<b_> kklimonda, i heard the only time u need to restart or reboot is when u do a kernel update... but now when i did an update without anythin related to kernel... it asked to reboot why is dat?
<JohnTed> There are no ubuntu+1 alternative daily images? or beta images even.
<kklimonda> b_: I think every package can request a reboot if it's required for some reason.
<yofel> !daily | JohnTed use the daily for alternative
<ubottu> JohnTed use the daily for alternative: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<yofel> JohnTed: and you can find the beta2 images here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/ (that's linked from the release page actually...)
<b_> kklimonda, if i keep updating my box... it means i will automatically get the LTS version rite?.. no need for fresh install?
<JohnTed> o good
<JohnTed> ok
<kklimonda> b_: yes, you will get LTS
<rapha> Can you tell Nautilus to open the extra pane by default?
<JohnTed> I was checking daily's for awhile, I didn't see any alternatives.
<b_> what is the diff between beta1 and beta2??.. which is more recent?
<rapha> b_: what number is greater? 1 or 2?
<rapha> jesus
<guntbert> JohnTed: there were a few days when the alternate image wasn't on the website
<Pici> !final | b_
<ubottu> b_: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<b_> rapha, then how come when i went to upgrade from karmic today it offfered me beta1 and not beta2?
<JohnTed> guntbert: I see
<JohnTed> thanks for the help yofel and guntbert , I appreciate it.
<kklimonda> b_: sounds like a bug but it doesn't matter - it will update to  the newest version anyway
<b_> guys im noob to ubuntu.. just curious is apt-get better or aptitude?
<rapha> b_: fluke in the update script maybe ... who cares
<yofel> !noob | b_ (even if you use them for yourself)
<ubottu> b_ (even if you use them for yourself): Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<git__> does anyone know if Lucid support TRIM?
<b_> rapha, kklimonda aptitude, apt-get, update manager??.. which is easier n gets the job done?
<yofel> b_: for the command line use aptitude, update-manager is the gnome app
<b_> btw wat does jfgi and rtfm mean?
<mauri> i have just buy scanner cannon lide 100 but it seems not support by lucid
<b_> yofel, wat abt apt-get?
<yofel> b_: aptitude is a package manager just like apt-get, but usually does a better job
<Pici> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<b_> thanks guys.
<ZykoticK9> mauri, according to SANE http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl the lide 100 doesn't seem to be supported
<mauri> ZykoticK9: i know.....but is there any way to solve it or i have to waste the just buyed scanner
<b_> yofel, Pici ubottu kklimonda when you right click in gnome panel u get add to panel n then u get cpu frequency scaling monitor... is there something like that in kde??
<guntbert> !u | b_
<ubottu> b_: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Pici> b_: I don't use KDE, sorry.
<ZykoticK9> mauri, all i know is what that page says - i don't own that particular canon scanner - my lide 25 works fine.  Best of luck.
<b_> ubottu, i named the user accounts on my pc as a,b,c,d,etc...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<b_> Pici, is it advisable to get gnome 3.0 on lucid beta?
<Pici> b_: We're shipping gnome 2.30.  Whether you want to use gnome-shell (3.0) is up to you.
<ZykoticK9> b_, gnome 3 isn't available yet - gnome-shell is the beta interface, but it's not feature complete by any means -- it's cool to test but its no gnome replacement
<frxstrem> does Lucid use other repositories than other versions of Ubuntu?
<b_> Pici, ZykoticK9  is ubuntu gonna remain free forever? or just like bsd fedora mandriva suse it will start charging after it gets enough popularity and users  that depend on it?
<Htron> When I boot up Lucid's 32bit or 64bit live cd, I seem to get getting stuck after selecting languages and that I want to run off of the livecd on a splash screen; any way to turn that splash off?
<Pici> b_: It will always be free
<Pici> frxstrem: What do you mean?
<karlhunt> would sudo apt-get update
<karlhunt> upgrade
<bjsnider> ZykoticK9, what is th nature of the current compiz bug?
<Htron> karlhunt, no
<karlhunt> dist-upgrade put me on
<karlhunt> beta 2
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, metacity and compiz are mutually exclusive for some reason
<Pici> !final | karlhunt
<ubottu> karlhunt: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<frxstrem> no, but I just want to install a version of PHP (in Karmic) that is only available in the Lucid repositories
<frxstrem> (@Pici)
<b_> Pici, u know the other distros had started free too ... but when they gained alot of popularity and users they started two versions free and non free u may know better what im talkin abt!
<karlhunt> Thanks Pici
<karlhunt> I thought as much
<Pici> b_: Canonical charges for support contracts, they do not sell the distro itself though.
<Fishscene> Ubuntu is considered to be one of the most popular linux distros already.
<Pici> frxstrem: You may want to look for a PPA then, because lucid packages often depend on versions that are only in Lucid.  Using them to install even just a single package can pull in dependencies and break things.
<frxstrem> Pici: okay, thanks anyway
<b_> Pici, ubottu kklimonda ZykoticK9 i switched from windows 7 to ubuntu just cause of compiz fusion....i installed windows7 on a vmware now.. but cant get it to boot when i restart pc..!!
<ZykoticK9> b_, ubottu isn't a real person, she's a (ro)Bot.  Don't use VMWare myself, thus have no idea.
<b_> ZykoticK9, is there any virtual machine vmware or openbox or virtual box or anythin that can help u to boot at startup... i dont want to partition my pc..!  it might erase data..
<ZykoticK9> b_, not that i'm aware of, Virtualization doesn't typically work in that manner
<b_> ZykoticK9, i heard vmware workstation and not the vmware player can do that .. so i got it ,.. just dont know how to make it boot from it at startup
<b_> there is a bug in compiz fusion?? my skydome is not working or being displayed properly on cube rotate
<karlhunt> I am getting red outlines around icons on the taskbar after I click on them. Is this normal?
 * Oxymoron wonders if the new nvidia-current update will solve anything :P
<ubuntujenkins> karlhunt: i haven't seen read outlines before. the power button goes red after a kernel update
<ubuntujenkins> *red
<Oxymoron> Hmm: update-alternatives: varning: forcing reinstallation of alternative /usr/lib/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf because link group gl_conf is broken.
<karlhunt> After I click on a shortcut on the task bar it leaves a red line around the icon
<karlhunt> until I click another icon
<brontosaurusrex> beta1 should update itself to beta2 i assume?
<ubuntujenkins> karlhunt: doesn't happen here
<ubuntujenkins> !final | brontosaurusrex
<ubottu> brontosaurusrex: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Tohuw> Is anyone else getting crashes of desktopcouch-service on every start?
<Tohuw> U1 is not working for me right now.
<Oxymoron> Hey guys, whats this about kdesudo appear on login that says: Type password to use this device? :S
<ubuntujenkins> Oxymoron: do you have automatic login?
<brontosaurusrex> what would i need to backup to get the same gnome look for another user?
<Oxymoron> ubuntujenkins: Yes now I have, but I had same problem before that too.
<nonameNN> brontosaurusrex: all .gconf .gnome .etc etc it depends what you want to save... and restore in /etc/skel
<neure> hi
<neure> does lucid work in vmware now?
<Oxymoron> ubuntujenkins: Is it a known issue/bug?
<waltercool> is lucid using more mono?
<blue-frog> nonameNN, you can install sabayon, dowhatever for a user then copy/paste the . files for this user
<waltercool> more mono apps*
<bjsnider> !find libawt.so
 * Oxymoron is exciting to see how fast developers will work to fix all issues left before stable LTS release of Lucid Lynx 10.04 :P
<bjsnider> !find libjvm.so
<ubottu> File libawt.so found in openjdk-6-dbg, openjdk-6-jre-headless
<ubottu> File libjvm.so found in cacao, gcc-snapshot, gcj-4.4-jre-headless, icedtea-6-jre-cacao, jamvm (and 7 others)
<ubuntujenkins> Oxymoron: not that i am aware off, i have no other suggestions. but working out what device is asking for the password woul dbe a good place to start
<Oxymoron> ubuntujenkins: I dont know, its no info I only got kdesudo window to type password and it doesnt matter if I click abort or type in root password.
<brontosaurusrex> nonameNN: just the look of the panels basically
<neure> could someone point me to beta2 netinstall mini cd?
<nonameNN> brontosaurusrex: .gconf .gnome .gnome2 in /etc/skel modify all files in each folder as you wish
<brontosaurusrex> nonameNN: ok, ty
 * Oxymoron would also like to know how to change resolution and bit depth for plymouth? gfxpayload doesnt really work, then system crashed and CPU fan or GPU fan goes like crazy and you need to turn it off xD
<ubuntujenkins> Oxymoron: not a kde user i am afraid but i would be careful typing in your password if you don't know what it is for. Usually it would say in gnome
<nonameNN> ubuntu developers should give chromium a chance... its working so much better than firefox
<Oxymoron> ubuntujenkins: Alright, well I dont type in password anymore. The boxes/windows recently got there.
<ubuntujenkins> nonameNN: i don't know about you but i find the odd page doesn't work expecially ubuntu geek
<Oxymoron> nonameNN: I agree ;) Before I mostly used Firefox, but Chromium is lovely if you dont take a look on all minor details that doesnt work xD
<ZykoticK9> Oxymoron, thanks to yofel i just (a few minutes) got higher plymouth resolution (on proprietary nvidia) by editing /etc/default/grub and adding 2 lines, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/plymouth-resolution
<ubuntujenkins> equally on crome there is the odd setting i miss once in a while
<nonameNN> i didnt have any problem with chromium browser... all i wanted to do works ok... i dont know any web page that doesnt work,,,
<Nalf> Can anyone help me with this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/411783/
<Oxymoron> ZykoticK9: Thanks, I have the gfxmode turned on but If I use gfxpayload the fans goes crazy as hell :D
<rohan> are lucid ISOs directly dump-able to usb stick?
<Oxymoron> ZykoticK9: And why do you have to add those lines yourself btw? :P
<ZykoticK9> Oxymoron, that i wouldn't know about sorry.  good luck man
<guntbert> rohan: no - different file system if I remember correctly
<Oxymoron> ZykoticK9: Well thanks :)
<ubuntujenkins> rohan: yep use start up disk creator
<rohan> ubuntujenkins: no i am not talking about that.. i am talking about directly using dd
<rohan> a facility all latest distros provide (fedora,suse,mandriva)
<rohan> guntbert: oh ok :(
<ubuntujenkins> rohan: i see dd = directly dump-able
<rohan> ubuntujenkins: not really :) dd is just a command.. but yes, dd is used to 'dump' the iso to a stick, which keeps the stick in isofs, as opposed to using usb-creator which uses fat32
<ubuntujenkins> rohan: fair enough
<avis> rohan, can you make a usb stick with a persistant file system that way ?
<guntbert> rohan: what surprises me is " all latest distros provide": I cannot imagine an isofs on an usb stick
<duffydack> rohan, I use this.. with great success http://psychoticspoon.blogspot.com/2009/01/booting-multiple-livecds-from-single.html
<rohan> avis: no
<duffydack> rohan, baically just create a fat16 for the bootloader, then however many partitions for isos and cat iso > /dev/sdb1  for eg
<rohan> duffydack: your way is longer.. in newer distros you can just do dd if=iso of=/dev/sdX and boot it
<rohan> hybrid isolinux or something
<Nalf> Anyone here good with X? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/411783/ It keeps core dumping. :(
<duffydack> rohan, more than 1 ?
<rohan> ubuntu ISOs up until karmic did not support it
<rohan> duffydack: not more than 1, no
<jason86> i'm having a little trouble extracting a winrar folder. can someone help me with opening the folder as root?
<duffydack> rohan, well thats the difference then..
<rohan> guntbert: why not? of course that pen drive won't be readable in windows
<duffydack> rohan, good to know tho.
<rohan> sure, i've been trying fedora ISOs that way, because i am using old ubuntu 8.04 which has older syslinux and hence can't create pen drives using new usb-creator
<guntbert> rohan: I'll make sure to read up on that - thx for the hint
<rohan> :)
<rohan> they are called hybrid ISOs - http://wiki.mandriva.com/en/Docs/Installing_Mandriva_Linux#Installation_from_a_USB_stick
<LinuxGuy2009> Big improvments in Beta2 I think. Looks/feels better.
<jason86> is there a command to open a folder as root without having to use the terminal?
<rohan> jason86: gksudo nautilus
<LinuxGuy2009> jason86:ALT+F2 "gksudo nautilus"
<neure> let's try again.. where can i find the mini install cd image?
<jason86> thanks, i'm used to the right-click open folder as root
<LinuxGuy2009> google ubuntu minimal
<Pici> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<phibxr> Hmm. I'm getting 'E: Broken packages' when I'm trying to install the gnucash-package from the repositories. Is this a known issue?
<neure> thanks but that page doesnt have download link for lucid
<Pici> neure: Use those links on that wiki page, but change karmic to lucid, etc.
<ZykoticK9> neure, i don't see a Lucid mini at all???
<kklimonda> phibxr: no, it sounds like a local problem
<LinuxGuy2009>  phibxr: Look in launchpad
<phibxr> It gives me "gnucash: Depends: slib (>= 3a2-5) but it is not installable".
<neure> thanks
<kklimonda> ah, my bad
<neure> that wroked, but i'd say it's a bit hacky
<kklimonda> I hav both karmic and lucid terminals opened
<sp> phibxr: means that slib in the required version is not available from the archive
<kklimonda> phibxr: yeah, it's broken
<cuznt> i need help to undo my lucid
<cuznt> lucid broke my w00kie
<sp> cuznt: what do you mean with undo your lucid? and what do you mean with lucid broke your "w00kie"?
<cuznt> i can not even get to recovery
<cuznt> i can not boot my kde
<cuznt> i upgraded and for sure should not have
<arand> cuznt: You get to the grub menu? any messages on boot? etc.?
<cuznt> something about plymouth
<Pretto> does anyone knows where can i find the new ubuntu font used in the new brand?
<arand> Surprise, surprise, surprise...
<cuznt> i could redo and write it down. that i did not consider. I CAN get to grub. i have like 6 possibilities and each a recovery. I also have dual boot win7 and xp
<cuznt> you can rub it in i deserve it
<arand> cuznt: You could try booting with the nomodeset kernel flag.
<cuznt> and how would i do that please?
<arand> cuznt: alternatively, use a liveCD to chroot into the install, remove plymouth and hope that might work
<jadams> anyone else having problems with smbfs?  I just apt-get upgrade'd, and now it says it has an unmet dependency and is broken, can't install, didn't mount my shares, etc.
<arand> cuznt: from the boot menu, edit one entry, edit the linux ***** line and add nomodeset at the very end.
<cuznt> and by chroot you mean a terminal root@cuznt ?
<cuznt> i will try the nomodeset thank you...
<arand> cuznt: chroot ~~ mounting the installed ubuntu filesystem from a liveCD and logging into a root terminal in it that way.
<newan> sry my system do not start, or have no graphic setting, the screen is black...
<DonaldShimoda> so, how perform the beta? so so or bad bad
<cuznt> thats what i thought thanks arand
<arand> DonaldShimoda: so so for some, bad bad for others.
<alvin> Depens on what you are using. If you use lvm, do not upgrade
<DonaldShimoda> arand, LOL, then go as expected. ;)
<DonaldShimoda> alvin, no, i dont use lvm
<alvin> I do, and I'm feeling a bit left in the cold here
<newan> how do you start the grub menü
<DonaldShimoda> alvin, i know thet feeling...
<rohan> anyone notice that in beta2, the sound icon in the top panel does not reflect the actual volume you've set? just shows 3 '-' next to the speaker icon?
<DonaldShimoda> alvin, i will stay on 9.10 then...
<guntbert> newan: press the right shift key during boot
<newan> thanks
<rohan> that's one more thing that sucks.. how is one to know that the shift key is to be pressed? it's not written anywhere!
<histo> rohan: mine reflects level
<histo> rohan: if I turn it down it goes down.
<guntbert> newan: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 , search for GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<rohan> histo: hmm strange. it's not just 3 dashes?
<histo> rohan: grub2 has been around for a while know.
<histo> rohan: no ones I go down to half way it goes to 2 dashes
<alvin> No, that is grub2 beta
<histo> rohan: I see what you mean now
<rohan> histo, i am not talking about GRUB2. i am talking about booting from the actual CD iso
<histo> rohan: if volume is all the way down its --- instead of )))
<johnnyCbad> Question: Anyone here using the vanilla "Extra Visual Effects" compiz setting on Lucid, or indeed just the Wobbly Windows plugin?
<histo> rohan: turn your sound up and see it change
<rohan> histo, no even on full volume it is showing --- not )))
<histo> rohan: you mentioned not nowing about the shift key thats a grub question
<histo> rohan: hrm. thats odd
<rohan> sorry, i must have framed it wrong. i mentioned not knowing how to show up the menu while booting a d
<rohan> a CD
<ripps> The recent updates today cause Xorg to become really slow after about a half hour. I've already ruled out the usual candidates (compiz, flash, etc) but I can't figure out what's causing it to slow down. Does anybody know of someway to isolate the problem?
<ZykoticK9> rohan, i've had the --- vs ||| issue with the volume control on-and-off for all of Lucid's development (right now it's working fine, but give it a day or two and I might be back to --- again)
<arand> rohan: just press any button, isn't it?
<phibxr> ripps: Have you tried starting a session with just a failsafe terminal?
<ZykoticK9> rohan, i'm just happy the mouse wheel controls volume again (I missed that feature)
<rohan> arand, that should still be mentioned.
<ripps> phibxr: that's about the only thing I haven't done. Leaving my computer alone for a half-hour doesn't set it off, I have to be using it, but I can't isolate what's causing the slowdown. Even closing everything doesn't eliminate it. Restarting GDM, on the otherhand does temporarily fix the issue, but it eventually come back.
<rohan> zyko, i am not sure how to check, since there is no visual feedback
<phibxr> ripps: I'd recommend trying to start an 'epty' x-session, perhaps with just a terminal. Should be available from your GDM, if they haven't changed it. :)
<phibxr> ripps: s/epty/empty
<ripps> phibxr: than what?
<phibxr> ripps: See what happens, do 'top' in the terminal and monitor the usage. :)
<gatlin> I know someone here filed a bug regarding nforce chipsets
<gatlin> specifically, that plymouth doesn't work correctly with two monitors and the nouveau driver
<gatlin> I don't recall the bug number and I am curious to see if any improvements have been made to plymouth.  alpha3 worked on my machine, beta1 did not
<gatlin> haven't had the chance to try beta2 yet
<shakeuk> hi i was wondering if one of you fine folk can help me set up my connection to my exchange 2007 account using evolution
<shakeuk> apparently i need the evolution-mapi plugin installed but i cant figure out how to make it work
<arand> gatlin: No change from what I've seen on the reports, hang on while I dig a bit...
<gatlin> Cool, thanks arand.  I find it odd that for an LTS release they decided to add a new bootsplash system
<shakeuk> i have the plugin installed i mean thats not what i cant figure out but once i select that option as a connection i dont know what details im ment to be putting in to log in to my exchange 2007 OWA account
<arand> gatlin: Bug #532984 and Bug #532047 (Pro Tip: subscribe to them for email notifications of changes).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532984 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 10.04 Alpha 3 won't boot, with (process 239): GLib-WARNING **: getpwid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0), on HP Compaq Pentium 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532984
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532047 in plymouth "Plymouth text-mode splash causes X to crash on first run due to shared tty7" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532047
<gatlin> that's actually why i was asking for them again, so I wouldn't have to bother anyone again :)
<shakeuk> anyone here using evolution to connect to their exchange 2007 account?
<arand> gatlin: They tried adding plymouth in Karmic, but it got pulled early since it was considered not ready to go, or if it was just in the planning stage... Anyhow, the've decided to go for plymouth, and it makes sense to get it into an LTS seeing how long the'll have to support it; nice to have consintency in all coexisting ubuntu versions.
<gatlin> I hadn't thought of it that way, but I agree with you
<shakeuk> anyone have any idea how they can solve my problem?
<Fishscene> Do you have the information needed to connect to your exchange 2007 account?
<shakeuk> i have my server URL yes and my username and password
<Fishscene> aka: Port number, user name, password, domain, etc..
<shakeuk> it doesnt ask for all that info
<shakeuk> it asks for server, username and domain name
<arand> It is trading stability, and in my opinion, possibly a to big a tradeoff, seeing how many have issues with it... It works for me though, so I can't complain that much, and I don't have to worry about it if I don't choose to :/
<shakeuk> im putting my OWA url in the server box and my username in the username box
<shakeuk> but not too sure about domain name but I put what i thought in their
<shakeuk> but this fails
<Fishscene> I'm not really sure at this point. I assume it is known to work in other scenarios (such as Windows or Ubuntu 9.10).
<Vigo> Fishscene: I would agree.
<shakeuk> it works in windows 7 using outlook
<shakeuk> ofcourse but i dont have outlook on ubuntu
<vinicius> awesome, telepathy irc :)
<Vigo> Lucid is BETA! very Beta,
<shakeuk> anyone can help me?
<Fishscene> Are you able to get it working under 9.10?
<shakeuk> i havent tried but i guess not
<rapha> whah! is there no way anymore to minimize rhythmbox to the traY?!
<vinicius> Do I leave irc channels if I close the windows?
<sp> vinicius: depends on the IRC client you are using, but usually you leave those channels, yes
<vinicius> (empathy/telepathy)
<Nalf> Can anyone help me with this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/411783/
<vinicius> I'm used to irssi on a screen in the background, so this is a lot of clutter in the window panel :/
<sp> vinicius: I don't know for sure to be honest, but usually closing a window makes you leave the channel
<orangejuice> Quick question, I'm loading lucid lynx beta1 from a USB, I was wondering how long does it generally take to load (this is my first usb install), loading screen has been going for ~10 minutes, is it most liekly stalled?
<Nalf> Yes.
<Nalf> orangejuice: Takes me about 20seconds, on a slow boot to load.
<orangejuice> I see
<Nalf> orangejuice: And as far as I know, there are known boot/shutdown issues with the livecd.
<Fishscene> You usually can press esc to view the boot process
<Vigo> Fishscene: Boot logs can also be viewed.
<Fishscene> ...or whatever the technical term is for watching the boot line-by-line.
<Vigo> I saw on one boot that BSDutilities had a  misconfiguration, I am old, and had to look at the /var/logs to fix it, then I noticed the GUI log thing, that was easier to use.
<orangejuice> Hmm what I see is "Glib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id(0)"
<uikxx> hallo ppl any one have any  issues whit skype mic ,,, ?
<arand> orangejuice: Bug #532984 and/or Bug #532047
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532984 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 10.04 Alpha 3 won't boot, with (process 239): GLib-WARNING **: getpwid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0), on HP Compaq Pentium 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532984
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532047 in plymouth "Plymouth text-mode splash causes X to crash on first run due to shared tty7" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532047
<uikxx> My hard ware are "as aspier one d20-1dw"  any one have same  issues?
<gatlin> orangejuice: i have the same exact problem
<gatlin> system specs?
<huerlisi> got the following error when updating a karmic server installation to lucic:
<huerlisi> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall
<mrwes> welp -- made it to beta 2
<mrwes> heh
<huerlisi> manual run of mountall showed problem with swap
<huerlisi> did disable swap
<huerlisi> manual run of mountall did not show errors afterward
<huerlisi> any idea?
<orangejuice> gatlin: it's an amd ii phenom x4 940
<orangejuice> With the amd64 cd.
<orangejuice> s/cd/iso/
<gatlin> equivalent setup here. gfx card/
<gatlin> ?
<orangejuice> ATI 4890HD
<Vigo> huerlisi: Does the media check out good sectors and such?
<huerlisi> it's a 64 bit KVM virtual guest in a karmic KVM host
<arand> orangejuice: Are there any dual monitors involved?
<orangejuice> arand: nope, single monitor.
<huerlisi> Vigo: it's a virtual host, no such thing like media check;-)
<uikxx> skype... bug the mic ... pps.... any one have  issues ? like to now
<huerlisi> Vigo: simply replaced karmic with lucid in sources.list, but used update-manager-core after it didn't work out as expected...
<switchgirl> ok bleachbit hasnt worked
<Nalf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/544508 < Does anyone know of a work around for this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544508 in fglrx-installer "fglrx-modaliases do not allow Jockey to find/offer fglrx driver" [Undecided,New]
<Fishscene> uikxx: Is it just with Skype? Have you tried the sound recorder?
<uikxx> yes it work ...
<uikxx> every thing work ,,,,
<huerlisi> apt-get upgrade does work, but holds back quite a few important packages, apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't...
<vinicius> yay ubuntu world store working! just purchased two albuns :)
<uikxx> i on acer spier one d250-1dw
<Vigo> huerlisis: I had a like problem on a single install, grabbed the ISO, all works.
<uikxx> do u have any solution? fish
<Fishscene> uikxx: I trust you've already tried to configure skype to use your mic.. but beyond that, I'm not much help.
<huerlisi> Vigo: thanx, but that's no real solution in my case;-)
<huerlisi> Exact steps i took are documented in https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/559582
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559582 in mountall "Upgrade from karmic to lucid failes with Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall" [Undecided,New]
<uikxx> sii.. i did and i ben google my problem all day still no luck
<uikxx> bin"
<Fishscene> Google won't have much to tell you on yesterday's release of Ubuntu 10.04 Beta2.
<uikxx> u now i m mac user ... linux GNU is not my theme but i do love t :)
<orangejuice> Hmm I suppose I should give beta2 a try.
<uikxx> :)
<uikxx> but the ubuntu updater did ... :)
<Vigo> Doesn't the uname thing display it?
<arand> switchgirl: Did you find out which of the log files was the huge one?
<uikxx> Man i love the linux pps can chat and help one n other ... macs sucks and dos 2 :)
<neure> dos?
<uikxx> win
<Zenker> im having an issue with the package installer for example, im trying to install limewire deb from limewire.com and the package installer says that "Dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java6-jre|icedtea-java7-jre|sun-java6-jdk|icedtea-java7-jdk"  i verified that OpenJDK Java 6 Runtime, OpenJDK Java 6 Web Start and Icedtea Java Plugin are installed, what do i need 2 do?
<uikxx> doss what ever the call it
<switchgirl> no i dunno howto
<uikxx> Zenker .... limewire is badcode try thepiratebay :)
<jakenbecky> anyone out there how can help with connecting to an exchange 2007 account using evolution?
<arand> switchgirl: the preview in bleashbit should list the logs by size, did that not show it...
<switchgirl> !bittorrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<switchgirl> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<switchgirl> huh why no "dont use for illegality"   ?
<kwtm> Let's hear your opinions: I downloaded about 25% of the Kubuntu DVD (lucid beta-2) but I don't need it any more, since I did a straight (non-torrent) download off the web.  I can't stop downloading and seed only what I have, for some reason.  Does it help the torrent more if I continue downloading so I can seed, or would it be better to just stop torrenting?
<arand> switchgirl: That is taken as common sense.
<arand> I suppose.
<uikxx> " illegel " hahh
<kwtm> On the one hand, if I stop now, I've wasted what others have transmitted to me, but they start transmitting to others.
<switchgirl> arand: kernlog
<kwtm> On the other hand, if I continue, then others will continue transmitting to me when they could be transmitting to others.
<switchgirl> at 22.2 GB
<Fishscene> p2p is about sharing. If you want to share, then share the DVD. If not, might as well stop downloading.
<sp> kwtm: that's true... if you continue, become a seed and stay a seed for a while your help is probably the best
<uikxx> thepiratebay is like google all the torrent coms from google ,.,.,. so u now :)
<jakenbecky> anyone out there how can help with connecting to an exchange 2007 account using evolution?
<arand> kwtm: you can always put the completed DVD in the torrent directory, and share that.
<kwtm> sp: True.  Unfortunately it's probably going to take several days to download, and just when I'd start seeding, I will be travelling for several weeks. :(
<kwtm> arand: Oh, the lucid dvd image will fit into the directory?  And KTorrent will use that to share?
<virtuald> kwtm: after burning the complete iso you could move it to replace the torrented incomplete iso, AFTER closing the bittorrent program
<kwtm> Usually KTorrent lets me say, "Okay, stop downloading, just share what you have" but this version doesn't, for some reason.
<zombie0> hey guys, after a fresh update of my beta 1 install I am getting blank screen after kernel selection.  I know it has something to do with my vid drivers but I can seem to get in using recovery mode either.
<virtuald> sorry i'm slow and redundant
<jakenbecky> anyone out there how can help with connecting to an exchange 2007 account using evolution?
<zombie0> I tried deleting xorg.conf using a livecd but that didnt seem to help either.  anyone have any other troubleshooting ideas?
<kwtm> virtuald: Not redundant at all; good to hear more opinions.  Good idea about replacing the torrent result with the complete ISO.
<virtuald> 8]
<arand> kwtm: make sure you "rescan" or something like that in the torrent app, so that it verifies the now "completed download"
<switchgirl> kernlog syslog ufwlog and messages
<switchgirl> thats the 82gb
<arand> switchgirl: All of them equally huge?
<Zenker> does anyone know how to install the limewire linux package?
<switchgirl> yup pretty much though slightly different sizes they aint all 22.2gb some are like 10gb
<sp> kwtm: it's your choice really... but nobody will mind if you just stop downloading
<User_007> Hello, i have installed the last beta and i want to know how is it so fast after gdm. Does anyone know?
<zombie0> anyone have any ideas on getting recovery mode to work?  If I just had video for that I think I could work this out
<arand> switchgirl: if you open the log file viewer in the administration menu, and look at them (hopefully won't hang the viewer) If there some specific thing that's repeated over and over again?
<uikxx> <Zenker> http://www.limewire.com/sv/download/?os=linux
<uikxx> just download the dep file and installet
<uikxx> deb=
<switchgirl> kern.log = 22.2  messages and ufw.log= 22.4
<uikxx> :)
<switchgirl> arand: this may take time... it looks from the small % i can see so far ufw audit repeated
<uikxx> skype isuss .. help """
<kwtm> yess!!  I am now the 5th seed for the Kubuntu DVD.  Thanks, people!  I never thought of seeding from the other download.  Hopefully this will get Kubuntu out there faster.
<vbabiy> is the default compiz broken for everyone
<kwtm> sp: It's not who minds, it's just what's best for the torrent: what strategy will get the data out there?
<switchgirl> Apr  4 07:40:32 sara kernel: [125503.624877] [UFW AUDIT] IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=**.**.***.** DST=**.***.**.** LEN=** TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=28856 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=44493 DPT=80 WINDOW=8191 RES=0x00 ACK URGP=0
<switchgirl> Apr  4 07:40:32 sara- kernel: [125503.628495] [UFW AUDIT] IN=eth0 OUT=
<switchgirl> that (with the ip that i starred out) repeated over and over and over again
<alex_mayorga> is there a gwibber channel?
<elmojo> is the Applications menu not showing anything in Beta2 a know issue?
<zombie0> no video love?
<jcastro> alex_mayorga: #gwibber on irc.arstechnica.com
<arand> switchgirl: Ok, I'd note those messages down, for a future appropriate bug report...
<alex_mayorga> jcastro: thanks
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone know how to suspend and/or hibernate in Lucid?  I don't seem to have those options in my menu.
<tonyyarusso> (gnome)
<switchgirl> arand: wadda i do to reclaim the hdd then?
<switchgirl> i only have 8gb left
<arand> switchgirl: Hang on, gonna test what command to use
<zombie0> I could really use some help here guys.  I have no video after grub for regular and recovery boot.  I really dont know what else to do short of a reinstall at this point
<phibxr> zombie0: No video?
<zombie0> nope.  After I ran update/upgrade a couple of hours ago and rebooted I have nothing after grub.
<zombie0> booting into recovery is doing the same thing
<zombie0> Im sure it has something to do with the current driver in place but I have no way to reset back to default, or at least I dont know how
<arand> switchgirl: Then I'd try running "sudo logototate /etc/logrotate.conf", which will hopefully compress the logs, and if the lines are repeated compression might do wonders, hopefully...
<arand> switchgirl: "sudo logototate /etc/logrotate.conf -f" will probably work better.
<zombie0> pibxr any ideas?
<zombie0> opps I mean phibxr
<switchgirl> sara@sara-desktop:~$ logototate /etc/logrotate.conf
<switchgirl> logototate: command not found
<switchgirl> sara@sara-desktop:~$ logototate
<switchgirl> logototate: command not found
<switchgirl> sara@sara-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install logototate
<switchgirl> Reading package lists... Done
<switchgirl> Building dependency tree
<switchgirl> Reading state information... Done
<switchgirl> E: Couldn't find package logototate
<joaopinto> !pastebin | switchgirl
<ubottu> switchgirl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<arand> switchgirl: You might have to run that a few times with a short pause between, hopefully that should move the logs into archives
<phibxr> zombie0: do you use any restricted drivers like nVidia?
<joaopinto> logrotate
<jakenbecky> anyone in here know how i can connect to exchange 2007 account using evolution?
<arand> switchgirl: sorry ↑ joaopinto is correct, logrotate
<zombie0> I dont believe so.  I think I was just using the intel ones since my vid card isnt really supported yet
<switchgirl> i removed peercast icecast and apache why still logging?
<zombie0> my laptop is running a nvidia g210m hardware card along with an intel internal graphics
<Vigo> jakenbecky: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2008-July/152994.html <<maybe
<auk> i upgraded from 9.10 to 10.4 yesterday
<auk> now the keyboard input works only in one of two user accounts
<nss> hello
<auk> i can type fully and correctly (several layouts) in my account "test", however in my actual account i get nothing
<nss> when i set in simple compiz config cube desktop and then i tried to increse the number of desktops to 4 i got a crash message
<Vigo> auk: Did you upgrade/update?
<auk> i also cannot get any successful keyboard input in the gdm login screen, or EVEN (it appears) to get to the grub screen before ubuntu has booted
<zombie0> phibxr so heres something funny.  If I boot with a vga monitor plugged into the second port on my laptop I can get video on both screens just fine.  Then I can remove the vga and the laptop screen takes over no problem
<auk> Vigo: most recently apt-get dist-upgrade was an hour ago
<arand> switchgirl: Have you rebooted since removing them, are you sure it was them who were the cause of the messagges to start with?
<zombie0> but on boot it crashes by itself
<phibxr> zombie0: This really does sound strange. I've had a bit too much wine to respond properly to your issue though, so I hope someone more knowledgeable and sober is able to take over. :)
<Vigo> auk: I mean the standard update and upgrade , apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, <that is not the CLI text, but it is close.
<zombie0> phibxr no worries, thanks though
<nss> i've just sent a report
<switchgirl> no to both it was ufw....
<auk> Vigo, others: i get an xkb error upon logging in to my main account, but not when logging in to the test account
<auk> Vigo: i'll try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade now
<auk> and reboot, and come back here?
<Vigo> auk: Certainly
<arand> switchgirl: ufw, that's "uncomplicated firewall" (the irony of names) right? is that installed?
<switchgirl> i think i may remove that
<auk> ok doing now... i went to bed last night hoping by the time i got up it would be fixed with an update, but no luck :/
<arand> switchgirl: if it is, you might want to step down the logging of it a notch ot two, or remove it , yea.
<Vigo> auk: It may be now, I have not looked at any bug reports like that, yet.
<arand> switchgirl: hmm, hang on, ufw are normally installed by default, so proably it's not the cure problem..
<switchgirl> it says if i remove the ufw t will also remove the sound indicator app
<Zenker> what program do i need to use in order to burn a avi as a dvd movie that will play in my dvd player?
<auk> Vigo: i thought about filing one but i only just recently discovered the keyboard works in the test account. i could be a rather rare case, it's amd64, i use a whole bunch of keyboard layouts...
<auk> ok rebooting, bbiaminute
<ZykoticK9> Zenker, check out devede
<Fishscene> I have to admit, Lucid looks very nice on a macbook pro
<Vigo> auk: Is it a USB device?
<switchgirl>   gufw indicator-sound{u} libaudclient2{u} libaudcore1{u} libaudid3tag2{u}   libaudutil1{u} libbinio1ldbl{u} libido-0.1-0{u} libmcs1{u} libmowgli1{u}  libmpdclient2{u} libprojectm-data{u} libprojectm2{u} libsad2{u}  will be removed...
<arand> switchgirl: probably a bad idea then... did you install or configure anything in particular apart from icecast peercast and apache?
<switchgirl> i dont know
<switchgirl> why cant i just sudo rm /var/log
<switchgirl> ?
<neure> what is plural of axis?
<phibxr> neure: axae? no idea. :P
<Fishscene> I was thinking axiom :P But it's a bit off topic.
<DASPRiD> axises ;P
<DASPRiD> (dunno actually)
<arand> switchgirl: I tried just installing those, and I can't see the issue, you could rm the logs, yes, but logs might come in handy otherwise... What I would do in that case is to rm only the ones that are humonguous.
<arand> neure: oftoppixes.
<neure> yeah i ended up asking on wrong channel :)
<kklimonda> switchgirl: sure you can but the fact that got so big means that there is something wrong
<kklimonda> switchgirl: the safest route would be to do find /var/log -type f -exec rm "{}" \;
<arand> switchgirl: but as kklimonda points out, if we don't know what the cause is, they might just grow back..
<kklimonda> switchgirl: it's logrotate, not logototate
<switchgirl> ok where can i file the bug reports ill uplod the files and then delete them as tommorrow when the power goes off the machene may not boot again
<kklimonda> switchgirl: what do you mean?
<switchgirl> well if its too big it may not boot i have 2gb or somthing left
<kklimonda> well, yes - if you don't have space left on the root device system may not boot
<Linuxrevolution> is keyboard layout problem solved?
<Vigo> switchgirl: How much space did you allocate on install?
<kklimonda> switchgirl: but your question still makes no sense - what files do you want to upload?
<switchgirl> yeah so can i upload the log files and then delete them?
<kklimonda> switchgirl: please don't, that won't help us
<switchgirl> kernlog syslog ufwlog and messages
<kklimonda> switchgirl: can you do logrotate -d /etc/logrotate.conf 2>&1 |pastebinit and upload it?
<kklimonda> and paste link*
<zombie0> so now I have some sort of video back but no 3d accel
<switchgirl> http://pastebin.com/VvhB0Vxr
<zombie0> I really wish they would get these new nvidia drivers sorted out, getting sick of troubleshooting this
<bjsnider> there's nothing wrong with nvidia-current
<zombie0> yea there is
<zombie0> for g210m
<kklimonda> switchgirl: and your /var/log/ufw.log is how big?
<Nalf> What about ati? D: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/411783/
<jakenbecky> when will they fix the ati drivers man apparent my onboard HD3300is supported accoring to ati but after installing the proprietary drivers and restarting it crashes and starts in low res mode
<Fishscene> Apparently, *none* of her logs need rotating.
<bjsnider> zombie0, what does glxinfo give you?
<auk> it seems the problem was having a gujarati layout among the possible layout-switching options
<switchgirl> kklimonda: 20gb
<zombie0> glxinfo?
<auk> i rebooted, but the symptoms were the same. then i remembered i had a gujarati layout option in my own account, but not in the test account
<Vigo> auk: Is fixed?
<auk> removed it from my account, and text worked instantly
<auk> Vigo: yes, i think so
<kklimonda> switchgirl: interesting, it shouldn't really happen
<arand> switchgirl: You don't happen to have set guwf loggin to full? (In that case, /var/log grows by 0.1MB per page-browse)
<auk> then both user accounts worked for typing, but not the login screen
<jakenbecky> anyone know if there is a problem with the ati drivers?
<auk> so i clicked apply system-wide on the user layout option settings
<Nalf> jakenbecky: There are problems.
<zombie0> bjsnider "name of display :0.0"  Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display  Error couldnt find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<auk> and then typing works at login too
<auk> i guess i'll file a bug report saying gujarati layout breaks xkb
<jakenbecky> anyone know how i can get the drivers working so i get 2d support?
<rjcroy> I think the release notes say something about an bug with ATI drivers
<jakenbecky> 3d*
<Vigo> auk: Sweet! Please post the solutions if any, on Forums or Launchpad .
<kklimonda> switchgirl: can you run logrotate as a root?
<auk> Vigo, thank you
<kklimonda> and not as a user...
<bjsnider> zombie0, can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<auk> i do have another problem... my user account seemingly has no window manager
<auk> though i can move windows around by dragging on the menu-bar space
<Vigo> auk: Gnome?
<zombie0> bjsnider I dont have one currently
<auk> Vigo, yes
<auk> is compiz still default wm?
<auk> or should i start somehting else...
<zombie0> bjsnider I can re-activate the nvidia driver and let it create one
<Vigo> auk: Which desktop?
<bjsnider> zombie0, then you aren't using nvidia-current. go to jockey and select it
<auk> Vigo: gnome
<zombie0> bjsnider : Yea I know I am not because I go no video at boot when I select it.  I will try it again though
<switchgirl> ok here is a solution i have
<switchgirl> i want to remove the log files
<Vigo> auk: I meant like Clearbooks, and stuff, the default on mine was sour, I switched to another and it worked fine.
<switchgirl> i will move them to my external hdd
<auk> Vigo: if i start compiz, it runs
<switchgirl> and then remove
<kklimonda> switchgirl: but we don't need logs - you can just remove them
<switchgirl> how to do that as sudo?
<zombie0> bjsnider : it is failing install
<zombie0> bjsnider want me to pastebin the error log?
<auk> Vigo: the new theme Radiance
<kklimonda> switchgirl: there is nothing in logs that will tell us why they are not being cleaned up
<bjsnider> zombie0, sure
<Vigo> auk: If that is the default, yes, it was way buggy on my box, I simply switched to Human, then Clearbooks, works great.
<auk> Vigo: ok i'll try them out successively. did your compiz refuse to start, or have issues after starting?
<Vigo> auk: I know that is not a fix, but I am working on that on another box I have here.
<zombie0> bjsnider : pastebin.com/Jt2Q6sC6
<Vigo> auk: Compiz worked, so did Desklets and other eye candy stuff. so far.
<bjsnider> zombie0, pay it no mind. how new is that laptop?
<zombie0> bjsnider :  a month old
<zombie0> asus ul50vt
<zombie0> bjsnider now xorg.conf is listing glx and nvidia
<zombie0> but when I goto reboot it will hang up
<vinicius> on my desktop install, I can't seem to be able to add my computer to ubuntu one
#ubuntu+1 2010-04-10
<vinicius> memenu brings settings as if I have already registered
<bjsnider> zombie0, that chip is supported by the 195.36.15 driver
<bjsnider> zombie0, have you tried removing plymouth?
<zombie0> bjsnider : nope
<zombie0> bjsnider : just rebooted and now get blank screen after grub
<switchgirl> ok somthings going on... ill try rebooting
<bjsnider> zombie0, how long have you waited?
<zombie0> bjsnider : 2 minutes
<bjsnider> try it without plymouth
<zombie0> everything is loaded, I can tell because there isnt anymore hdd access going on
<zombie0> but I cant drop into any session terminals
<zombie0> bjsnider how would I go about that without being able to see?
<RS265> Hello, I have a Lucid installation that gives me a lot of trouble with keyboard and mouse.  Can someone help?
<auk> RS265, what does it do with the keyboard?
<RS265> I have a Logitech MX 5500 keyboard and mouse
<RS265> Both keyboard and mouse fail to work once the GNOME logs in (automatic login)
<zombie0> bjsnider : Any ideas on how to get the intel card working for this laptop?  I think thats what I was using before that worked alright
<RS265> I get messages about recognize the bluetooth pairing but it is not possible to set anything since there are no inputs accepted
<bjsnider> zombie0, if those types of hybrid graphics laptops are supported in linux, this is the first i've heard of it
<RS265> Trying to set up the keyboard and mouse over the network using the bluetooth pairing leads to varied results on pairing but the pair never works anyway
<zombie0> they arent
<RS265> Karmic works fine though
<zombie0> thats the whole problem, but I am just trying to get some sort of ok video working
<zombie0> nvidia hasnt been good at all with this chipset but I had it working for awhile before todays update
<zombie0> just not using nvidia
<bjsnider> as far as i know, dave airlie wrote the first code for hybrid graphics just not long ago, and it certainly isn't in lucid
<auk> RS265, do you use the layout switcher?
<zombie0> bjsnider any ideas on how I can just get my laptop to configure its graphics like it did when installing?
<zombie0> bjsnider the defaults gave me enough that both compiz and 3d video worked alright
<bjsnider> zombie0, if you go to the bios, are there settings for disabling one chip or the other?
<zombie0> bjsnider nope, they havent put in a switch yet
<RS265> No, I do not.
<zombie0> bjsnider I am on the newest bios revision as well
<auk> zombie, you could try the command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RS265> Fairly default installation
<bjsnider> zombie0, you might want to go to the #ubuntu-x channel and ask them.
<zombie0> might give both of those suggestions a go
<zombie0> need to delete xorg.conf first so I can at least get into my install
<auk> RS265, hmm i just had a problem with mine that i fixed by removing gujarati from the list of layouts
<bjsnider> all that command will do is wipe out the xorg.conf file
<auk> RS265, seems you're fairly sure your problem is with the bluetooth pairing and not the keyboard setup generallyM
<auk> ?
<RS265> Definitely a bluetooth pairing
<auk> RS265, do you have a standard-ish USB keyboard that you could plug in to see if it works?
<RS265> I am typing this on the same keyboard and mouse in the "other" OS
<RS265> Unfortunately, no
<zombie0> bjsnider : ... dang
<RS265> I have a different wireless keyboard but that fails due to range issues from the base
<RS265> keyboard is fairly far from the tower
<auk> RS265, i'm sorry i don't know much about bluetooth, haven't used it much... maybe try doing again and rebooting: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<RS265> done that several times.  No help
<RS265> All I can say for sure is somewhere between alpha 2 and 3, things went screwy
<auk> RS265, also you said you got messages but couldn't set anything... you could try using an on-screen keyboard
<RS265> till that point, everything was working fine
<RS265> What would do with the on-screen keyboard?  My mouse is also not functional
<RS265> no way to input anything
<auk> forgot about that :(
<RS265> Is there a specific problem with the MX 5500 on Lucid kernel?
<RS265> The machine boots predictably but it is completely unusable and I am stuck with using the other OS way more than I want to
<RS265> I have half a mind to try other flavors of linux but I don't feel like giving up on Ubuntu
<auk> RS265, similar problem to yours but from hardy/intrepid: http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=264122
<auk> you can google translate: http://translate.google.com/#
<RS265> I did google this problem and tried this particular fix.  Didn't work for me
<RS265> Thanks auk, I guess I am on my own on this one.  I will continue playing with it whenever possible.
<tatters> I have an Intel(R) 945GM graphic card, when I upgrade to Lucid it installs the nvidia-settings manager and nouveau drivers and no 3D ? is this as it should be?
<Fishscene> are the dev's constantly releasing updates? I checked this morning and installed all the updates, then I checked right now and there's 68MB of updates.
<pierreubuntu> One question - when you mention beta2 release, do we have to download another image, or our installed system automatically (though the updates) gets up to Beta 2?
<DasEi> pierreubuntu: automatic
<virtuald> fishscene: yes
<Fishscene> Awesome. This has the potential to keep me excited every work day. :)
<pierreubuntu> Thank you DasEi
<DasEi> np
<Fishscene> Well, things are looking good. So keep up the good work Dev's.
<pierreubuntu> One more question if I may, I am running the virtual box software that was intended for Karmic on Lucid, as a guest I have vista 64 bit (for both host and guest) no matter what i do i cannot access the usb ports from withing guest vista. Has anyone been able to do it? (virtual box 3.1.6)
<DasEi> pierreubuntu: see me in #vbox
<pierreubuntu> DasEi roger going there now
<benomatic> hello!  i have a 9.10 system running, and would like to upgrade to 10.04.  do-release-upgrade doesn't detect 10.04 availability... how do I make the jump (preferably command line)?
<DasEi> benomatic: not this time in that way, lucid isn't released yet
<DasEi> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<DasEi> fresh install only way at this time
<benomatic> i know it's unstable.  i basically want to run beta2 without wiping.
<benomatic> gotcha.
<DasEi> benomatic: you **could add the repos... better wait the few days, until real urgent cause
<benomatic> yeah, i knew i could just add th repos, but i wasn't sure if the "system upgrade" bits get triggered via aptitude
<DasEi> until = unless*
<Lars_G> Hey dudes and dudettes
<DasEi> benomatic: it will, once released
<benomatic> understood.  my audio is broken in 9.10 and is reputed to work in 10.04, which sucks for a HTPC :)
<Lars_G> Would a plain old apt-get distupgrade work for 9.10->10.4? or is there a prefered -server (cli) tool?
<DasEi> benomatic: tried to debug it ?
<DasEi> Lars_G: I'll paste you conversation I just had, second
<benomatic> DasEi: as well as i can, yes.  posted on alsa-users (no responses), tried lots of things i've found.  but i've seen 2 other ppl say that the 9.10 made their audio go funky w/ this particular motherboard (builtin audio)
<Lars_G> errr...
<Lars_G> DasEi: I did a gui distro upgrade on my netbook.....
<Lars_G> so it's possible.
<Lars_G> I just wondered if there was a cli tool or plain old apt-get would do
<DasEi> Lars_G: http://paste.ubuntu.com/411857/
<h00k> benomatic: you could try do-release-upgrade -d
<Nalf> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/411783/ anyone know anything about this?
<h00k> benomatic: that might do it, but I'm not sure
<DasEi> benomatic: which chip / mb is it ?
<vinicius> how do I clean my ubuntu one preferences so that it asks me again to add computer?
<vinicius> (well, on this install it never actually did)
<benomatic> that's truly sad.  i noticed the '-p' opt to do-release-upgrade, but not -d.
<Lars_G> benomatic: there's no -d... DasEi says there's no way to update to lucid.
<Nalf> Lines 159-178 highlight the issue.
<benomatic> DasEi: nvidia 9400 / intel hda audio on a gigabyte mainboad: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9328cfbe38c3c3b017038d338406af289d32fd05
<bjsnider> that should work great
<Lars_G> you see... the information here is fake! http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha1
<Lars_G> There's no way to upgrade to lucid.
<bjsnider> does it have an onboard hdmi port?
<Lars_G> DasEi: Thanks a lot.
<Lars_G> At least I got to google and find the cli command
<benomatic> bjsnider: it has an optical out, but i don't tihnk an hdmi.  lemme go check.
<Lars_G> DasEi: So you did help me even if you tried not to. so thanks
<benomatic> bjsnider: seems like lots of people have it working, but i have no explanation.
<DasEi> benomatic: I think you have more luck in recompiling newest alsa, that should work with that chip
<DasEi> Lars_G: hum ?
<bjsnider> benomatic, with an onboard nvidia 9400 chip it doesn't have an hdmi port?
<benomatic> DasEi: i did recompile newest, and no change
<Lars_G> DasEi: < DasEi> fresh install only way at this time
<benomatic> (last night, actually)
<benomatic> bjsnider: it's got spdif and a goofy port that i presume to be hdmi :)
<bjsnider> benomatic, coolio
<DasEi> Lars_G: unless you rewrite repos, you speak of -d option ?
<bjsnider> you can use it as a media center system
<bjsnider> connect it to an hdtv
<benomatic> i was when running 9.04; but i started using a diff box for my frontend, upgrade to 9.10; then a couple weeks ago i wanted it to be front end again, and found my audio was nowhere to be found.
<Lars_G> DasEi: correct
<benomatic> i spose i could run the beta2 as a livecd to confirm audio works before upgrading the hard way.
<Lars_G> Dist upgrading debian systems so far for me has always required changing repos.
<Lars_G> benomatic: that'd be advisable
<DasEi> Lars_G: as said, you can in special manners, -d I never tried, but as a distro isn't released, the common dist upgrade won't work (sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release )
<nullkuhl> Hello, i try to boot ubuntu 9.1032 and 10.04 64bit , the first using cdrom and the 2nd using flash usb, and in both cases i reach the message of (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system.  it's an HP Envy 15 notebook. ... i check md5sum of iso and i flashed to usb by unetbootin.. Plz Help  .
<DasEi> benomatic: good idea, also try a live 9.10, I have no personal experience with that board, but it looks very common to me
<benomatic> i tried a 9.10 live a while back with no difference.  as soon as i acquire some cdrs (or get this usb stick to boot) i will try it :)
<cozziemoto> hey guys... I have been updating this beta1  the whole time... is anyone having issues changing cursor themes?  not holding...not using another theme?
<nullkuhl> Hello, i try to boot ubuntu 9.1032 and 10.04 64bit , the first using cdrom and the 2nd using flash usb, and in both cases i reach the message of (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system.  it's an HP Envy 15 notebook. ... i check md5sum of iso and i flashed to usb by unetbootin.. Plz Help  .
<bazhang> nullkuhl, sounds like a bad usb burn
<bazhang> nullkuhl, unetbootin is not always 100% reliable the first time, has taken me a couple tries sometimes to get it right
<nullkuhl> bazhang: i tried cd as well
<nullkuhl> and liliusb tool
<bazhang> nullkuhl, try again, also try another usb stick if possible
<nullkuhl> bazhang: tried that already :)
<nullkuhl> and the usbs works on a different machine with no problem
<BoondoKlife> Anyone having cd/dvd issues. Cant get lucid to see them since I updated today
<LinuxGuy2009> Im trying out the new easyMP3gain program from the repos to set the gain tag in all my ripped CDs in AAC format. Im wondering what music players support gain tags in MP3 and AAC files anyways? Do most?
<wick94> hey guys
<wick94> i need some help
<wick94> i installed 10.04 beta 2
<wick94> and my desktop effects arent enabling properly
<wick94> i m tryin to set them to "high" but it doesnt work and the program stops responding
<wick94> any ideas?
<gotsanity-book> my touchpad stopped scrolling after the latest update. Anyone have any idea how to fix it?
<Blue11> gotsanity-book: what kind of touchpad?  my cirque works fine
<gotsanity-book> i believe its an alps
<gotsanity-book> Blue11, its definatly an alps touchpad
<Blue11> gotsanity-book: not fam with that one...
<Blue11> gotsanity-book: you have tried another mouse?
<Blue11> gotsanity-book: or tried the mouse on another machine?
<gotsanity-book> Blue11, its a notebook, but i know its not malfunctioning because it worked before the update around 20 mins ago
<Blue11> ahh my net book is runing 9.10  but did work on the lucid live cd (netbook remix)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Every so often I still get X booting up into 'low res  recovery type dialog' but if i just tell it to 'exit to the console' it some how restarts X and works properly
<Blue11> Dr_Willis: not seen that one
<Dr_Willis> ive seen it a great many times. even the netbook with intel video had a similer ssue.
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if it could be a byproduct of the updateing, perhaps the old drivers dident kick in, then triggered the message. then the new ones got autoloaded
<Dr_Willis> i cant make it repeate the  'issue'
<Blue11> Dr_Willis: could be a new "feature"
<VoJe> does anyone know how i can check if i have upgraded to beta 2?
<Dr_Willis> update, upgrade, you are in beta2
<Dr_Willis> VoJe: You origianlly upgraded to beta1 or somthing? or did a clean install?
<VoJe> just did update, upgrade earlier today as part of routine, then found out beta 2 was out and wanted to check if i had beta 2 installed already.
<VoJe> wanted to doublecheck
<Dr_Willis> Then you got beta2
<avis> JoJe, i updated then did a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, and i believe that did it
<avis> VoJe sorry
<BoondoKLife> Has anyone tried burning a dvd this evening? After an update today, my drive does not see blank media. I can see data cd/dvd though
<Zenker> i have perhaps a silly question, but ist a question nevertheless, ok here it goes :) when i have a program running on one workspace lets say for arguments sake-if i have DeVeDe working on converting an avi for burning on a dvd-and i switch to a diff workspace, does this hinder or "pause" the program(s) i have running on the previous workspace?
<BoondoKLife> Zenker, No it should not
<bazhang> Zenker, no
<Blue11> Zenker: they should round robin share  -- shouldn't be noticeable
<Zenker> ahh ok, i didnt think so (well i know it will be hindered depending on what im doing on the other workspace) but i just wanted 2 know for sure if simply switching to another workspace caused the progs on the other 2 be slowed
<Blue11> Zenker: one thing about the ipad - it's a uni-tasker
<Blue11> so it never has that problem
<Blue11> also, there will NEVER be a max ipad
<Zenker> that was an easy one, heres a hard one, for some reason a little earlier i was doing this metacity stopped functioning. it's still not working right i had to add a startup item "metacity --replace" to have any windows, any suggestions on how 2 diagnose/repair the real issue?
<Blue11> Zenker: they released some metacity updates yesterday, because they broke compiz -- but I've had no issues
<Zenker> yup, i got the updates, im wondering if the updates are buggy for my sys or what, i was runnin the heck out of this machine b4 them and had no issues either
<Blue11> Zenker: curious what video card do you have?  Hint:  lspci | grep VGA
<Zenker> oh, and actually, i just installed 10.04 yesterday (a format/install over ubunut 9.10)
<Zenker> Blue11 my vid is umm the microsoft chipset family i think is what its called
<Blue11> Zenker: you of course backed up /etc/ and /home/ first, right?
<Dr_Willis> there was some issues in the last day or so that broke Compiz  (and thus the need to fallback to metacity) but I thought it was fixed now
<Blue11> Zenker: do the lspci that will tell us
<Odd-rationale> Hello! Is acroread no longer in the lucid partner repository?
<Blue11> Dr_Willis: i can't get compiz to work --
<Blue11> Dr_Willis: otoh, I have an old ati card.
<Dr_Willis> Blue11:  its working on my other nvidia box. Not tried it on the intel box.
<Dr_Willis> no idea on ati.
<Zenker> nope, i didnt do any backups, i just saved any stuff i wanted to my external hd.  then i installed 10.04 via disk and removed/reformatted the 9.10 partition
<Blue11> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<Blue11> Zenker: I have had lots less trouble doing that (laying down brand new) then upgrading - you did it the right way
<ZykoticK9> Odd-rationale, no it isn't
<Zenker> ;) i know, thats why i did it that way rofl
<Volkodav> nvidia upgraded from 195.36.15 to the same version ?
<Odd-rationale> ZykoticK9: Do you know where I can get it? will medibuntu provide it again? thx!
<Capt_Blackwood> ok can somenody please help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/411903/
<ZykoticK9> Odd-rationale, i just downloaded installed the bin direct from Adobe
<Odd-rationale> ZykoticK9: oh, ok.
<Blue11> Capt_Blackwood: if up?
<Capt_Blackwood> what?
<Capt_Blackwood> hang on
<Zenker> also ive noticed another thing, the bug reporter is poping up sometimes saying that a prog crashed  which hasent -such as the software center, which is running just fine
<Blue11> Capt_Blackwood: sudo ifup wlan0    iirc
<Capt_Blackwood> no sorry...this http://imagebin.org/92453
<Capt_Blackwood> internet works :D
<Blue11> Capt_Blackwood: quite normal
<Capt_Blackwood> ok...so how can i fix that and get that to show active...
<Capt_Blackwood> ???
<Blue11> just activate it.
<Capt_Blackwood> I tried that...it didn't work
<Blue11> the error message is pretty standard for all vendor supplied drivers
<Capt_Blackwood> kept giving me error messages of driver failor
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. a $100 netbook  to be released..  sounds like a good  fit for ubuntu! :0
<Capt_Blackwood> are you sure...because i don't think that's normal...
<Zenker> sooo, i guess as long as metacity is running (via the metacity --replace start up item) its gonna be ok?
<Blue11> Capt_Blackwood: quite sure it did that on my nvidia card in 9.10
<ZykoticK9> Capt_Blackwood, i don't think it's "normal" either -- could you find "VGA Compatible controller" in the output of "lspci -vnvn" and see if "Kernel driver in use: nvidia"
<Dr_Willis> Zenker:  you could install the 'fusion-icon' tool  it lets you switch from compiz to metacity very easially
<Zenker> i didnt install compiz or ccsm, are parts of it installed "out of the box"
<Blue11> Capt_Blackwood: I will post the output
<Dr_Willis> compiz = installed by default on ubuntu, ccsm = not
<ZykoticK9> Capt_Blackwood, did you happen to try installing the nvidia driver from nvidia's site by chance?
<Blue11> !pastebin | blue11
<ubottu> Blue11, please see my private message
<Capt_Blackwood> no ZykoticK9
<Zenker> ahh i see, so then that tell me that compiz is the source of the issues :0 ill just leave the start up item then that way i dont have 2 mess with it
<Zenker> thanks guys
<ZykoticK9> Capt_Blackwood, ok that's good
<Blue11> Capt_Blackwood: http://paste.ubuntu.com/411906/
<Capt_Blackwood> http://pastebin.com/iTESvq3Q <here's the output of lspci -vnvn
<Blue11> Capt_Blackwood: this is from a 64 bit 9.10 system
<ZykoticK9> Capt_Blackwood, it does say it's currently using the proprietary nvidia driver
<Zenker> yall have a good night now
<Capt_Blackwood> if it's using it why that screen then?
<Blue11> Capt_Blackwood: updated driver?
<Capt_Blackwood> any way i can reset it so i can activate it via the driver selection screen?
<ZykoticK9> Capt_Blackwood, your output does differ from Blue11's in yours has nouveau listed as a kernel modules and Blue11's doesn't ???  not sure if that's important or not.
<Blue11> Capt_Blackwood: fwiw I am using the 185 driver
<ZykoticK9> Capt_Blackwood, mine has noveau listed as well
<Blue11> dinner time - bbl - hope that helps
<Capt_Blackwood> blue's does not have noveau
<ZykoticK9> Capt_Blackwood, true - but i don't think that's an issue - as my nvidia is working fine.
<Capt_Blackwood> well somethings is not right and i'd like to fix that...how can i disable the drivers so i can enable them via the GUI?
<Capt_Blackwood> there's gotta be a way...
<Capt_Blackwood> if the computer is using them i can shut them off...but how?
<Dr_Willis> anyone notice the consoles being sort of purplish again?
<ZykoticK9> Capt_Blackwood, LOL - so i just opened my Hardware Drivers - and mine is the same!  "A different version of this driver is in use" and nothing can be activated.
<Capt_Blackwood> hmm...
<ZykoticK9> Capt_Blackwood, it's just a "bug" with hardware drivers - the nvidia driver "should" be working fine
<Capt_Blackwood> it is...but i'm manually having to activate nvclock now
<Capt_Blackwood> i don't want to do that
<ZykoticK9> Capt_Blackwood, i don't use nvclock so i'm no help there
<Zenker> ok 1 more silly question, i have ubuntu 10.04 (64 bit) so i suppose i need to install the ubuntu 64-bit hulu desktop from hulu.com?
<Zenker> the other option is Fedora 64 bit
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu 64 bit... yes.. you want ubuntu 64bit...
<Zenker> cool thanks anyone else have the hulu desktop ?
<Dr_Willis> ive used it befor Zenker  it works.. but was flakey.
<Dr_Willis> not tried it lately
<Zenker> yah the overlay blinks when u move your mouse, but ill deal :)
<Dr_Willis> every time i pause a video.. it would basically crash for me. l;ast i tried it
<Dr_Willis> there was somne hack to download hulu videos out the other day.. proberly been 'fixed' by now. :)
<Zenker> yup its working perfectly now, the overlay isnt blinking anymore either :)
<Zenker> btw if i want 2 record anything from it i just use a screed capture and sound capture prog ;) works pretty good but sometimes its hard to sync the sound
<Zenker> oops thats *screen not screed
<IdleOne> ohhh 101 updates :)
<IdleOne> can't wait!
<nullkuhl> how to access temperature sensors in ubuntu, i remember it was some echo command from a certain directory or so ? plz help
<DanaG> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.1.2-2 (lucid), package size 112 kB, installed size 444 kB
<IdleOne> nullkuhl: cross posting :/
<Dr_Willis> 132 updates here.
<Dr_Willis> and i thought i just updated like.. 10 hrs ago.
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: yeah same here
<bullgard> What are »retweets« in System > Preferences > Broadcast Preferences > Messages > Retweet > "Send retweets to all services"?
<IdleOne> I think a retweet is when you want to repost a tweet
<IdleOne> I don't user twitter much
<bullgard> IdleOne: And what is a tweet?
<IdleOne> bullgard: twitter.com
<IdleOne> tweet == post
<bullgard> IdleOne: Thank you very much.
<IdleOne> no problem :)
<Dr_Willis> tweet = 'useless comment that people seem to think that OTHER people actually want to read' :P
<IdleOne> or that :)
<IdleOne> reason why I don't use twitter
<IdleOne> I got enough useless crap to keep track of :)
<Dr_Willis> saw a tee shirt with the twitter bird with a chat baloon that said 'No One cares'  :)
<IdleOne> truer words were never printed on a t-shirt
 * Dr_Willis slogs through all the rambling on facebook..
<IdleOne> ahhh I got a red power off icon :( telling me Restart Required
<IdleOne> that blows
 * IdleOne refuses
<IdleOne> I am fighting the system!
<Dr_Willis> at leat its not nagging you every 20 min....
<Dr_Willis> and counting down to  a forced reboot...
<IdleOne> true
<IdleOne> I actually appreciate the color change not invassive like the 20 minute nag
<Dr_Willis> funny thing about dual booting windows/linux and being in linux 90% of the time.. every TIME i boot to windows.. within 10 min.. its nagging me to reboot for updates to get installed.
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: I requested access to work network so I could work from home and they told me that I have to use windows for security reason :/
<IdleOne> I was like uhhhh yeah ok I'll come into the office
<bullgard> Dr_Willis:  Thank you for commenting.
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  makes you wonder how they are going to 'verify' that requirement
<virtuald> dr_willis: the most annoying thing about that nag popup is when you accidentally press reboot
<Dr_Willis> Annoyances from os's  past and future.. :)
<Dr_Willis> Trival task = confirm it 3 times...
<Dr_Willis> dangerout task - single click.. and do it!
<virtuald> 8]
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: actually they provide us with laptops for work but I asked if I could use my personnal computer and that is when they told me about windows and security. guess my ubuntu tattoo gave me away :)
<Dr_Willis> TuX on the forhead?
<DanaG> virtuald: at least win7 has "don't reboot" as default.
<IdleOne> Circle of Friends on forearm
<johnnyCbad> Hello, I'm on Lucid and while doing my routine daily update, it's frozen at grub-pc. This is usually where a diolog promps me to upgrade or keep current version but it isn't
<IdleOne> :)
<DanaG> Worst thing I've ever seen people "like" on mouse settings:
<Dr_Willis> Another anoyance .  no 'ignore all' or 'yes for all' type buttons...
<DanaG> some people I know have their systems set so that the mouse forcibly JUMPS to the default button any time a dialog box opens.
<Dr_Willis> You have 51 farmville gift requests.  ... I have to hit ignore 51 times...
<IdleOne> yup
<Dr_Willis> DanaG:  ive seen that and used that. :)
 * DanaG is mousing around....wtf did I just click?
<DanaG> Something popped up, and I haven't a clue what I just clicked!
<DanaG> =P
<Dr_Willis> Ive noticved dialog boxs in beta appearing below the parents on  some machines..
<Dr_Willis> DanaG:  Yep. or typing in irc.. dialog apepars you hit enter.. and it goes away
<IdleOne> you guys talking on ubuntu ?
<DanaG> One thing I wish I could do on Ubuntu (now more on-topic):
<DanaG> "Install updates and shut down".
<IdleOne> cause I haven't seen that behavior at all
<virtuald> danag: doesn't matter much when it comes up every 15th minute or so and you're typing stuff
<DanaG> I'd love to be able to have the thing log me out, install updates automatically, and then power off.
<virtuald> maybe every 15th
<virtuald> 10th
<DanaG> so you stop once and hit "4 hours".
<virtuald> 8]
<DanaG> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<DanaG> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Dr_Willis> You could write a little script to update, upgrade, then power off..
<virtuald>     - Stop exporting DM key information. (Closes: #576687, LP: #556651,
<virtuald>       CVE-2010-1149)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556651 in udisks "publicly exports dm key information" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556651
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2010-1149)
 * DanaG wonders if the EFL netbook-launcher would work on NV17.
<virtuald>  o.o
<IdleOne> !paste > virtuald
<ubottu> virtuald, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> Ive had some quirks with the EFL netbook vs the normal netbook launchers
<virtuald> it was just two lines, it's not my fault the bots are spammy
<johnnyCbad> Hello, I'm on Lucid and while doing my routine daily update, it's frozen at grub-pc. This is usually where a diolog promps me to upgrade or keep current version but it isn't
<DanaG> now I need to figure out how to convince my brother (whose old laptop it is) that ubuntu netbook remix is a better fit for a grandparent than winxp.
<johnnyCbad> Advice would be great please, quite worried that I'll end up with an unbootable system
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. is there a simple screensaver that can show a browser/web site - such as -> www.fullscreenweather.com
<bullgard> System > Preferences > »Personal File Sharing« opens the window »Personal File Sharing Preferences« mentioning "This feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on your system." What packages do I have to install yet?
<Dr_Willis> that would make for a nice screensaver
<virtuald> danag: netbook edition ;>
<IdleOne> bullgard: samba
<IdleOne> but it should of offered to install it for you
<IdleOne> bullgard: hmm not samba
<IdleOne> I have samba installed
<bullgard> IdleOne: The packages samba-common and samba-common-bin are installed by default.
<IdleOne> bullgard: good question. I have no idea
<DanaG> edition, yeah.
<Moc> it seem the install of 10.04 on laptop in docking issue happen in 9.10 also, didn't noticed it before
<Moc> ha compiz alt-tab is alot quicker on 9.10 than 10.04
<MTughan> Moc: More likely a configuration change in Compiz rather than anything with 10.04.
<nickevasion> hello, I'm having some slight trouble with kubuntu's network manager(10.04), it connects to ethernet only if I have it plugged in on boot, and even though my wireless card works(b43 with sta driver), it fails to connect to networks, no error just doesn't finish connecting, and soon stops trying. any help?
<swoody> nickevasion: I have had issues connecting in KDE, too (STA driver, too) have you considered using wicd?
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I'm having issues with bug 426556
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426556 in policykit "policykit cause high dbus-daemon cpu usage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426556
<nickevasion> swoody, I have considered it, first thought actually, just curious if there is a fix
<jdsbluedevl> Does anyone know anything about the problems policykit is giving me on CPU and memory?
<swoody> nickevasion: yeah, I can't help you there other than to suggest wicd, I use gnome now :/
<nickevasion> swoody, Thanks, I usually use wicd on KDE anyways
<swoody> nickevasion: it get's my +1 since you can use it with every DE out there ;)
<nickevasion> Yeah, I wonder if there is a QT 4 GUI though
<swoody> hmm... I haven't seen one, but that would be very useful :)
<nickevasion> Yeah, it really would
<nickevasion> I believe there was an attempt at one time
<nickevasion> at least for KDE 3
<nickevasion> swoody, http://github.com/anarsoul/wicd-qt4
<jdsbluedevl> anyone here experience problems with policykit hogging all the CPU and memory?
<swoody> nickevasion: ah, very nice. And it looks like it's rather actively maintained :)
<swoody> !patience | jdsbluedevl
<ubottu> jdsbluedevl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jdsbluedevl> yeah, I tried that, nothing
<nickevasion> Well, at least up until late January
<jdsbluedevl> most I can get is reporting a bug that's already been filed
<swoody> nickevasion: well ya gotta take a break at some point ;)
<swoody> jdsbluedevl: have you added yourself to the existing bug as 'also affects'?
<nickevasion> yeah I guess so haha
<swoody> and left a comment on it
<swoody> jdsbluedevl: ^
<jdsbluedevl> I did it through ubuntu-bug, then left a comment
<swoody> jdsbluedevl: well if the bug exists I would say to keep an eye on the bug report, and if there's no solutions or workarounds proposed in the bug report, you might just have to wait for a fix to be released :/
<jdsbluedevl> and kill the process every six hours
<jdsbluedevl> grrr
<swoody> that's the fun of Beta ;)
<swoody> lol
<jdsbluedevl> sounds like a problem that was originally in Karmic, though
<swoody> and the bug report is still open? hmm...
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Hulu Desktop is working much better now in 10.04 then the last time i used it.
<swoody> Dr_Willis: yeah, I've noticed it's a lot more smooth :)
<swoody> not sure whether I'd attribute it to new version of Flash, new Ubuntu, or maybe changes in Hulu
<Dr_Willis> the interface could still use a little work. I find it hard to navigate
<geekphreak> hey guys
<swoody> true, it is still very much a work in progress
<swoody> !hello | geekphreak
<ubottu> geekphreak: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<swoody> :)
<geekphreak> how do i change encrypted  home diretory password?
<geekphreak> directory*
<geekphreak> i am on lucid
<swoody> geekphreak: http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/Ecryptfs/
<swoody> geekphreak: scroll down a bit
<geekphreak> hey swoody thanks man :)
<swoody> GUI and cli instructions :)
<swoody> np :)
<DanaG> hmm, the new logo on the login screen is decent... but the "circle" looks lumpy.
<Blue11> lumpy?
<DanaG> Yeah.  It's not a perfect circle.
<geekphreak> swoody:  done :)
<Blue11> i think he was a character on "leave it to beaver"
<jdsbluedevl> DanaG: speaking of which, I need to fix my login screen.  It got messed up
<DanaG> Either that, or my new glasses are confusing my eyes.
<swoody> geekphreak: great to hear :)
<DanaG> =P
<swoody> jdsbluedevl: what's funky about the login?
<jdsbluedevl> it just looks plain and generic,
<swoody> jdsbluedevl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1333683
<swoody> jdsbluedevl: scroll down to the GDM section :)
<SandGorgon> ahh... new kubuntu install : no nepmuk, strigi, akonadi being used... feels quite zippy
<SandGorgon> now.. i'm liking 10.04
<swoody> SandGorgon: did you install kde-minimal and build it up? I did that before, and was suprised how quick it was
<geekphreak> swoody: 1 more thing , you on lucid right
<swoody> geekphreak: yep
<geekphreak> swoody:  when you run rkhunter scan, does it say rookit found?
<swoody> geekphreak: not sure, I don't use rkhunter...
<swoody> let me give it a shot
<geekphreak> k
<digital_11> Anyone know what the rational was behind switching from the default Google search engine to Yahoo?
<swoody> geekphreak: does this take a while to scan?
<swoody> digital_11: that has actually been reversed :D
<geekphreak> swoody: no like 3min
<digital_11> swoody?  Is that right?
<digital_11> swoody:  post beta 2?
<swoody> digital_11: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/ubuntu-1004-drops-yahoo-will-use-google.html
<digital_11> thanks Swoody!
<swoody> well I understand it'll be back before stable
<bullgard> yelp: "gnome-user-share is a session service that exports the contents of the Public folder in your home directory, so that they can easily accessed from other computers lon the same local network. On the other computers, the shared folder will appear with a name like »'users's shared files« in the Nautilus Network window. gnome-user-share uses a WebDAV server to share the Public folder, and...
<bullgard> ...advertises the share on the local network using mDNS." On computer 2 I put a file in ~/Public. On computer 3 Nautilus > Network shows only a »Windows Network« of unknown type and no announcement. Avahi did work all right yesterday, though. What went wrong?
<swoody> geekphreak: I got suspicious file types in /dev :/
<swoody> oh I guess not, the final screen shows it's all clean
<geekphreak> it dont say string rootkit found?
<geekphreak> hmm
<Dr_Willis> well hulu desktop was playing video fine.. got to comercial break.. and it goofed up.
<swoody> geekphreak: nope :/
<SandGorgon> swoody: I really wish someone would make a KDE minimal without all this kmail, korganizer, quassell junk. But I did not take the trouble to go and install from kde-minimal
<DanaG> hmm, for me, samba isn't advertized unless I manually add an mdns service.
<geekphreak> then i will have to scan again
<swoody> Dr_Willis: was it just a delay? I noticed mine takes a while to DL the commercial, as it's not buffered while you're watching videos
<DanaG> oh, I see... that's not samba you're speaking of.
<DanaG> ... maybe.
<SandGorgon> swoody: I just eliminated all software that uses nepomuk/strigi/akonadi and life is good - using kvirc for chat
<Dr_Willis> swoody:  it gave an error.. about bandwith or somthing.. but it did count down. i just saw no comercial. :) so thats good in ways
<Dr_Willis> I figured it would just crash heh.
<swoody> SandGorgon: yeah, that's how I do my gnome, too :)
<swoody> Dr_Willis: ah, yeah mine will sometimes display that it's unable to display the advertisement (no complaints here) but that's only about 20% of the time
<swoody> well, I'm off for the night. Take care everyone :)
<digital_11> Nite swoody
<digital_11> Dr_Willis are you using 64-bit flash?
<Dr_Willis> I dont think so digital_11 . using whatever go installed by default
<geekphreak> swoody:  you take it easy man, thanks again
<digital_11> Dr_Willis:  I was using the default player but I was getting some crashes too.  I'm trying the native 64-bit from Adobe Labs.  I think the default Repo for AMD64 bit still uses 32-bit libs.
<Gent> is there any way to show just text in menus & toolbars like you used to be able to?
<dim3000> anyone have a fix for the apperance properties freeze
<Dr_Willis> yea i think it does also.
<gerryxiao> how to know my ubuntu is lucid beta1 or beta 2 ?
<Dr_Willis> digital_11:  i did notice the Hulyu web site - dident want to stream to me.. but huludesktop worked.
<gerryxiao> any command to display  "beta " something?
<Dr_Willis> Update and upgrade and it will be Beta2 :)
<digital_11> Dr_Willis:  You're exactly right- same here I just tried that now.
<digital_11> back to 32 bit libs I guess.
<Dr_Willis> I am using 32bit flash here i think. :)
<Gent> anyone at all?
<gerryxiao> Dr_Willis: ;)
<Dr_Willis> Gent: if you knew where the setting was at befor, look for it now.. see if its still there. Its possible it got removed.
<Gent> It's not,the whole thing was removed from system preferences
<Dr_Willis> guess its gone.
<Gent> I'm looking for a workaround or perhaps a gconf hack
<Gent> I can't imagine gnome removed it upstream
<Dr_Willis> they have removed other things...
<ZykoticK9> Gent, have a look at Desktop / Gnome / Interface -- "menus_have_icons" -- might be what your looking for, i'm not sure though
<Gent> yes, I know that, but this plays into the whole gnome menu and toolbar system last I checked
<ZykoticK9> Gent, that's a gconf path
<Gent> ZykoticK9: not that, but found it sitting right next to it
<Gent> thanks much
<Gent> was looking for toolbar_style
<Gent> I like text only
<robertzaccour> hey yall how's it goin?
<digital_11> Hello robertzaccour
<Gent> now, if only compiz could speed up a bit
<Zenker> is there a way to change the setting to do nothing when i close my laptop lid (in other words can i make it to where the laptop keeps doing what its doing even if i close the lid)?
<Dr_Willis> in the power saver settings dialogs.. i set it where i shut the lid and the light just turns off.
<robertzaccour> compiz is nice, i use AWN with the lower taskbar deleted
<Dr_Willis> Ive gotten where i cant stand any of the docks out there.
<Zenker> Dr_Willis i guess what i want is blank screen?
<Dr_Willis> Zenker:  i think so..   no point in having the lcd be on with the lid closed.
<Zenker> thanks again :)
<robertzaccour> i think AWN is nice
<bullgard> yelp: "gnome-user-share is a session service that exports the contents of the Public folder in your home directory, so that they can easily accessed from other computers lon the same local network. On the other computers, the shared folder will appear with a name like »'users's shared files« in the Nautilus Network window. gnome-user-share uses a WebDAV server to share the Public folder, and...
<bullgard> ...advertises the share on the local network using mDNS." On computer 2 I put a file in ~/Public. On computer 3 Nautilus > Network shows only a »Windows Network« of unknown type and no announcement. Avahi did work all right yesterday, though. What went wrong?
<xfact> Hello
<xfact> The visual effect issue is still going on? Cause since running Beta 2 updates I can't enable my visual effects :(
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I thought I'd ask again with more people in here.  Does anyone else in here have problems with CPU and memory usage by PolicyKit?
<Ronald> In karmic when you dragged a window by the titlebar to the top of the screen it would maximise. In Lucidbeta it doesn't... is that intended :D?
<Dr_Willis> Ronald:  i never noticed that in karmic.
<Ronald> Try if you have it running ;)
<Ronald> got both in vbox, both have all fancy efefcts disabled (due to not having 3d enabled in the VM... not all that stable yet)
<DanaG> I've only ever noticed that happening IF I drag away from maximized... it'll go back to maximized when you reach the top.
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a compiz feature to me Ronald
<Dr_Willis> DanaG:  yea. that i do recall seeing
<Dr_Willis> KDE4 has  a feature like win7 to max 1/2 way if you drag to sides, or full on the top
<Dr_Willis> anyone using the netbook edition notice that in the ubuntu netbook - theres a titlebar/close button in the top panel.. but in the EFL/2d netbook interface its missing?
<Dr_Willis> and i cant figure out what  panel applet  is handlign that
<Ronald> Dr_Willis, well i can see why you think so. But i have both in Karmic and Lucid i have Visual efefcts to none (system-preferences-appearance)
<Dr_Willis> There is a compiz settng/tool that can emulate that Win7 sidesnap/maxamize feature also.
<Ronald> oh that sounds good :P
<robertzaccour> hey check it
<robertzaccour> here's what my setup looks like http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq274/Knuckle_Brawler/Screenshot-2.png?t=1270877235
<bullgard> Where has the menu item System > Preferences > Multimedia Systems Selector gone?
<DanaG> Dr_Willis: where'zat tool?
<Dr_Willis> http://drop.io/dw2nnfw
<robertzaccour> bullgard, its there, autohide
<robertzaccour> bullgard, when i bring the arrow to the top it pops down
<Dr_Willis> DanaG:  i forget what one did it. i saw it mentioned at some compiz forum/thread/comments once a few weeks back
<Ronald> Dr_Willis, does lucid run compiz in 2d only mode (or something to that extend) and not nautilus, when visual efefcts set to none??
<bullgard> robertzaccour: I do not understand what do you mean by "autohide"? A menu item that hides automatically? What is the useof such a mechanism?
<Ronald> metacity, not nautilus
<robertzaccour> bullgard, bring your arrow to the panel, right click, properties
<Dr_Willis> no effects = enable metacity.  effects = enable compiz
<Dr_Willis> metacity can be set to enavbel a few minor compositing effectsds
<Ronald> karmic on compiz visual effects normal behaves same as lucid visual effects none
<robertzaccour> bullgard, did ya get it?
<bullgard> robertzaccour: My upper panel autohides. But I was referring to a GNOME menu item. This GNOME menu item does no longer exist in Lucid Beta2. Where has it gone?
<robertzaccour> bullgard, it does exist, i just put mine on autohide
<bullgard> robertzaccour: What's the use of autohiding a menu item?
<robertzaccour> bullgard, make the screen look bigger and the cool wallpaper take up the whole screen :)
<bullgard> robertzaccour: Well. Even if I unhide the upper panel, the menu item »Multimedia Systems Selector« does not exist with me. What is the reason?
<Torrentow_> Hello World!
<Dr_Willis> Wello Horld
<Torrentow_> :D
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, good to see you keep your sense of humour even after dealing with difficult/rude people in other channels ;)
<Dr_Willis> wait till he gets  my Bill.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> answer peoples specific questions they ask.. and they get mad you dident fix their original problem that they never mention.
<robertzaccour> bullgard, it shouldn't change anything at all. it just goes up and down
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  i think my logic of 'sudo not working?' then you are doing somthing wrong, or you broke it...   is correct. :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm this adobe air app i installed earlier.. stopped working.
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, as do I - i don't think he felt that way though
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, did he leave the channel or was he (appropriatly) removed?
<bullgard> robertzaccour: [solved] I tagged it in Edit Menues > Main Menu > System > Preferences > Multimedia Systems Selector.
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  he left i guess. :)
<ZykoticK9> ryanc_ if you still have Gnome installed as well, simply log out, and on the GDM (the login screen) you should be able to select XFCE instead of Gnome as your session
<robertzaccour> bullgard, super :)
<ryanc_> ZykoticK9: Nope :(
<Dr_Willis> I always keep a spare window manager installed :)
<histo> ryanc_: you can pick a default session on the login screen
<ryanc_> Where?
<ZykoticK9> ryanc_, no?  that's different.  sorry i haven't installed xfce under Lucid
<acuster> hey all, does renaming shortcuts in nautilus not work in the beta2?
<ryanc_> I don't see a session chooser anywhere?
<Ronald> bottom of screen?
<acuster> 0) open nautilus 1) drag random folder to bottom left of side pane 2) right click on folder => rename 3) type 'santa-claus' => fails?
<ryanc_> I see the universal access and the shut down menu
<Dr_Willis> acuster:  thats a 'bookmark' i think. not reallyt a short cut.. let me try it and see
<acuster> s/folder/shortcut
<acuster> ah okay 'bookmark'
<ZykoticK9> ryanc_, click you user name first then you get more options at the bottom
<robertzaccour> hey yall goin to sleep, later yall
<Dr_Willis> acuster:  cant rename them hhere.. i dont recall ever trying to rena,me them befor
<ryanc_> ZykoticK9: there it is.  thank you.
<ZykoticK9> ryanc_, glad to help
<acuster> Dr_Willis, thanks. Renaming is useful if you have lots of 'bookmarks' with the same name that you need to jump between.
<acuster> (e.g. branches of code)
<Torrentow_> 19 days to stabile ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> Checking out this neat little radio app i found . sadly it uses adobe air..  but its still cool.  I was suprsed the web link to 'install adobe air' worked -->  http://bcdef.org/antenna/
<Ronald> if there is anyone from bluez... Logitech Dinovo desktop (2.0) on karmic was a bad experience... on Lucid it was far worse... (Karmic replugging it would put it in usb-hid mode, so become usable, lucid insists on properly pairing, which actually works, but you need a spare mouse-keyboard for it)
<Dr_Willis> I have to woner why adobe's flash links cant work the same way
<Ronald> it should definetly start up in usb-hid mode before pairing... its a sure way to drive a new user back to windows
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: '~$ dict woner; No definitions found for "woner", perhaps you mean: gcide:  Wone  Owner  Wonder  Wonger  boner  Moner  Wooer; wn:  owner  wonder  boner  goner  loner  toner  wooer; german-english:  woher; english-german:  owner  boner  loner  wooer  wonder.'
<Torrentow_> emerge russian-gramar
<Torrentow_> :D
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, wow!  I just installed Antenna (and Air) on 64bit Ubuntu using Chromium - and it all worked flawlessly - and as expected!  Much different from the last time I tried an Air app.  Antenna seems cool as well, thanks for the tip.
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  it played the first time i installed it.. but ive updated/upgraded/rebooted.. and not its not playng on pc #2
<Dr_Willis> it is playing on PC #1
<ZykoticK9> Well that's not good news - 'cause Antenna is cool!
<Dr_Willis> its not launching on pc 2.. not sure why
<Dr_Willis> guess i could reinstall :)
<histo> what is antenna?
<ZykoticK9> histo, air based online radio tuner program
<Dr_Willis> with a neat 'globe of the world' showing stations
<Dr_Willis> and a chat feature
<histo> for playing radio streams? i'm confused
<Dr_Willis> streams from radio stations - yes
<ZykoticK9> i'm sure that globe is google maps - very similar interface
<Dr_Willis> globe is Yahoo Maps. or somthing liek that
<histo> where did you get the package from?
<histo> yahoo = google now I thought
<Dr_Willis> Checking out this neat little radio app i found . sadly it uses adobe air..  but its still cool.  I was suprsed the web link to 'install adobe air' worked -->  http://bcdef.org/antenna/
<Dr_Willis> yahoo is not google. :)
<histo> I thouht google bought them
<Dr_Willis> the app installs by itself via the web site hen ya click on it.
<Dr_Willis> histo:  not seen that in the news..
<histo> google owns everythign else anyways
<ZykoticK9> histo, MS bought yahoo i believe
<Ronald> tried and failed
<Dr_Willis> I thought MS was trying to :)
<Dr_Willis> then there was the amuseing google->yahoo->google default search changes in our default browsers.
<histo> yeah
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. cant get Antenna to run or even reinstll now on pc #2
<histo> looks interesting though neat little app
<histo> i'll have to check it out sometime
<Dr_Willis> cant get adobe air to do squat now on the other box..  how annoying
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, you have to keep in mind - Air is by the people that brought you Flash...
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, it didn't even take a reboot in my case to break Antenna, just closing it - now it doesn't re-open
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, from cli - getting the error "libadobecertstore.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, the problem was due to 64bit -- copying /usr/lib/libadobecertstore.so to /usr/lib32 - now Antenna opens again.
<dddm> I cannot access grub for some reason, it goes from bios to splash screen with no grub input, is there something im missing here?
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  how.. interesting. Makes me wonder how it ran the first time
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, that is a mystery
<dddm> I boot up and as soon as X is started i lose keyboard fuctionality and mouse functionality, I need to be able to boot into recovery mode but I cant even access grub, anyone have a workaround?
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  yep that fixed it.
<dddm> nm, figured it out.
<quentusrex> alright, I'm stuck.
<quentusrex> I have a server half upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04
<quentusrex> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'util-linux'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<quentusrex> that's the error I get...
<tsyj2007> 10.04 has some bugs
<Dr_Willis> see the definition of the term 'beta' :)
<quentusrex> yes, I know it's beta. that isn't a complaint.
<quentusrex> that is a question: What is wrong...
<quentusrex> I read the man page, and don't see what is up.
<Dr_Willis> that was for tsyj2007
<Dr_Willis>  Your problem -- never seen it mentioned befor.
<quentusrex> I have one server, and it worked.
<quentusrex> and one that didn't....
<quentusrex> Dr_Willis, I found the solution
<Dr_Willis> ive never even heard of the term Immediate-Configure   befor
<quentusrex> you need to go into /var/cache/apt/
<quentusrex> and dpkg -i the package it says
<quentusrex> it will then error telling you the actual problem
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. so the util-linux package is goofed up eh.
<quentusrex> in my case util-linux required libc6 2.11 or higher
<quentusrex> but only had libc6 2.10
<quentusrex> and for some reason it wasn't installed before trying to install util-linux
<quentusrex> so, a manual install of libc6 fixed it.
<Dr_Willis> that is weird
<quentusrex> yup
<quentusrex> but now we both know(as well as anyone else reading)
 * Dr_Willis goes  back to watcing people bicker over ssh in #ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> :)
<quentusrex> lol
<blue102> if I keep on installing the updates do I still need to downoad the new version on the 29th of april
<Dr_Willis> blue102:  in theory - no.
<Dr_Willis> blue102:  in practice - i wait a week or 2 then do a clean install after the release.. that way i get rid of all the cruft ive been beta testing
<Dr_Willis> I install all sorts of things  in here to 'confirm' bugs others report
<blue102> I see
<blue102> otherwise it runs beautifull on my laptop
<blue102> it does everything I want to do
<blue102> is there a program like msn that will have voice and web cam
<blue102> and be compattible with voice and webcam with msn
<Dr_Willis> !im
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Dr_Willis> thats all i know on the topic. :) i dont do IM chat
<blue102> I have fam in nl and would like a total swab from windows to linux
<blue102> they use xp and vista msn live
<blue102> I have downloaded empathy does not have webcam and voice
<avelldiroll> blue102, empathy only support audio/video for xmpp/googletalk for now ... at least the last time i checked
<Dr_Willis> googletalk is fun :)
<Dr_Willis> skype supportw audio/video now dosent it?
<avelldiroll> Dr_Willis, yes, but the real problem is ti being skype XD
<avelldiroll> *it
<Dr_Willis> wife got sick of skype. she was having too many spammy  messages  from spambots.
<Dr_Willis> but now shes on MajicJack.. which is worse in ways :)
<avelldiroll> Dr_Willis, googletalk does the trick for me ... and sip at work for audio
<blue102> there is no other solution then to keep xp ???
<avelldiroll> blue102, i think kopete used to support msn ...
<blue102> voice and web came as well ??????
<blue102> webcam
<avelldiroll> ah there is supposed to be a ppa for telepathy with msn audio / video support
<avelldiroll> http://cass.no-ip.com/~cassidy/blog/index.php/post/2009/09/14/MSN-audio/video-chat-in-Telepathy
<avelldiroll> https://edge.launchpad.net/~telepathy/+archive/ppa
<ddecator> theres a newer version in a ppa than is in lucid?
<LordKow> pidgin supports msn
<avelldiroll> but i read somewhere that msn changed their protocol yet again ... surprise
<avelldiroll> ddecator, it's an unstable version of telepathy
<ddecator> avelldiroll: it's just not very often you see an even-more-bleeding-edge version in a ppa than you see in alpha/beta releases, haha
<avelldiroll> XD
<LordKow> there are a few automated git ppas out there, ex: xorg-edgers is the name i believe
<avelldiroll> there is one for the kernel too
<coz_> hey guys ... is  gedit still broken?:
<Mulder> i didnt realise it was broken at all
<Dr_Willis> gedit is working here
<blue102> I have downloaded amsn see with how that goes
<blue102> I have to rebbot to get the webcam working cheers for now
 * Dr_Willis wonders why a reboot is needed...
<mauri> i ahve buyed scanner cannor lite 100 but kubuntu does not recognize it.....may someone help me please?
<Dr_Willis> mauri:  check the SANE homepage to see if it even has any linux support at all.
<avelldiroll> mauri, you mean CanoScan Lide 100?
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  mm  not even showing up in the menu   but let me check the machine again
<avelldiroll> it is unsupported by sane : http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-CANON
<mauri> Dr_Willis: already checked
<mauri> avelldiroll: yes
<LordKow> great gnome-terminal feature: record user commands and create a working script out of it.
<LordKow> potential feature that is
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. i seem to recall a feature like that years and years ago
<Dr_Willis> somthign to do with 'expect' i recall.. 10+ yrs ago :P
<mauri> avelldiroll: do you think that i have to waste it or they will support it one day
<coz_> isnt that something like  script -make typescript
<LordKow> Dr_Willis: yea, but that sort of feature integrated into gnome-terminal
<Dr_Willis> ive been using Terminator more and more
<avelldiroll> mauri, i don't like to sound pessimistic, but htere is a reason why i never buy canon products
<Dr_Willis> Canon is on my NEVER BUY list also
<Dr_Willis> The one i got prints good.. but  now its saying i got the red in the green slot.. when its not..  or a cart is empty when its brand new...
<mauri> avelldiroll: I hope that the seller will get it
<Dr_Willis> so no more canon for me.
<avelldiroll> mauri, if he doesn't sell it on ebay or somewhere else ....
<mauri> avelldiroll: ok sorry if i have disturbed you
<mauri> avelldiroll: thanks
<DanaG> yay, hplip.
<coz_> about the auto script in terminal ///   isnt there a script command that records everything done in terminal?  not sure it will be automatically turned into an actual script though
<avelldiroll> coz_, history
<joaopinto> hum
<avelldiroll> history | cot or awk > your script
<coz_> avelldiroll,  I thought it was something like   $ script  afilename
<joaopinto> I got some files truncated during and hard lock
<avelldiroll> coz_, with script you need to know before end that you're starting a script (more like a terminal logger imo)
<coz_> avelldiroll,  mm ok  I might play with it to see outcome :)
<Dr_Willis> script keeps a log  like coz_  said..
<Dr_Willis> i recall some way to tweak the output years ago.. but thats old-skool
<coz_> mm just ran script  with update && dist-upgrade just to see output... i suppose this could come in handy :)
<avelldiroll> What's with people this days using dist-upgrade on ubuntu?
<coz_> avelldiroll,  old habit
<Dr_Willis> script i recall can accidently save passwords and stuff as well.. so be carefill with it
<Dr_Willis> and color code/esc codes all over the place in it als
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  ah I will play with it  but if it records passwords  eeew
<Dr_Willis> this was back when telnet was king.
<Dr_Willis> it logs everything on the screen that it sees . so be carefull
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  yeah sounds like wise advise
<Dr_Willis> ages ago it was used to log sessions to turn in for homework.. and other situations
<Dr_Willis> I seem to recall that 'expect' could also somehow parse the output also
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  mm let me see what that does
<coz_> expect needs installed first
<Dr_Willis> http://expect.nist.gov/
<avelldiroll> Dr_Willis, expect is more like a programming trick to _control_ a shell (like automatically entering a password)
<Dr_Willis> Expect is a tool for automating interactive applications such as telnet, ftp, passwd, fsck, rlogin, tip, etc. Expect really makes this stuff trivial. Expect is also useful for testing these same applications. And by adding Tk, you can also wrap interactive applications in X11 GUIs.
<Dr_Willis> Can Expect automatically generate a script from watching a session?
<Dr_Willis> --> The autoexpect script in Expect's example directory does what you want.
<coz_> interesting  expect seems far more useful than script
<Dr_Willis> Yep.
<Dr_Willis> I recall using it ages ago to automate dialing into BBS's and so forth
<coz_> expect cannot automate gui based tools apparenlty but seems that occurs mainly on windows rather
<coz_> than unix/linux
<Dr_Willis> look at the age. :)
<Dr_Willis> this predates many of the people in this channel :P
<coz_> ooo yikes :)
<Dr_Willis> I used it on the sun worksatations I think in the 1980's
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  well it doesnt predate me I am afraid :)
<Dr_Willis> if the text based installer was truely just text based.. you could almost automate it with expect. :)
<coz_> would be interesting to have an up-to-date tool that actually takes terminal session and creates a funtional script
<quentusrex> Anyone here know how to debug eucalyptus?
<quentusrex> I have a configuration issue(I believe) and I don't know where the debug logs are
<Masteredu> hello
<quentusrex> hello
<quentusrex> how goes it Masteredu
<Masteredu> well ^^
<Masteredu> but i have a prob :)
<quentusrex> same
<quentusrex> let's see if I can help you with ours
<Masteredu> is the java-jre from sun not in the ubuntu ppa?
<Masteredu> and has the ubuntu ppa only opensource software?
<Raphi974> Masteredu, you have to activate the Partner repo
<Masteredu> ok
<Masteredu> i will try it
<Raphi974> Masteredu, then you will find sun-java6-jre/jdk/etc.
<GNU\colossus> what's the reasoning behind changing /etc/event.d to /etc/init in 10.04? I can't find anything in the bugtracker.
<quentusrex> Raphi974, any idea how to find out what is the issue with the store? I'm trying to download images
<quentusrex> but I get an Error 7: Can not connect to host
<Masteredu> and i have a bug with firewire do you have the same?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/559853
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559853 in udev "Firewire is not allowed for normal users, it doesnt gives an udev rule for that." [Undecided,New]
<Raphi974> quentusrex, sorry, i don't use the store
<Raphi974> quentusrex, and my netbook does'nt have firewire
<Masteredu> it is a bug, that when you want to use ethernet with firewire, you have to load the driver yourself with modprobe?
<kklimonda> hmm, anyone else having metacity crashes?
<Masteredu> kklimonda: yesterday i had many
<Masteredu> you have to update, that may help you
<Masteredu> can someone answer me pls on my question?
<Masteredu> sun java6 now works for me
<Dr_willis> hmmm
<Dr_willis> ive seen it common where if you want to use networking over firewire you have to expliatly load the proper module
<Dr_willis> if it autoloaded - you can get more eth## devices then people normally want
<kklimonda> heh, every time I click right button
<b__> bugs in lucid
<Masteredu> is the answer for the problem right ?
<Masteredu> for my bug? at  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/559853
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559853 in udev "Firewire is not allowed for normal users, it doesnt gives an udev rule for that." [Undecided,New]
<b__> Masteredu, how long does it take u to boot on lucid?... takes me more than 35 secs
<Masteredu> b_: arround 35 sec jeah
<Masteredu> b_: but i have a very old graphics card and parallel ata harddrive
<b__> Masteredu, it says its goal is 10 secs?.. will it be 10secs by the lts official release?
<Masteredu> can anyone help me. i have a prob with youtube. every time i upload my .ogg , the quality goes very bad . it is all pixelie :(
<Masteredu> b_: i dont know but this is for my  machine awesome
<Masteredu> b_: windows 7 boots in over 1 min 10 seconds
<Masteredu> b_: and network in ubuntu is established in 5 sec. in windows 7 in over 10-20 sec
<b__> Masteredu, when i check for hardware it doesnt list any and shows no proprierty somethin somethin...does it mean my drivers arent found or r the drivers loaded by default?
<acuster> hey all, does right click on a title bar crash metacity for anyone else? (amd64, beta2)
<Masteredu> b_: do you have hardware that news proprietary drivers?
<Masteredu> acuster: nope
<b__> Masteredu, 1 yr old laptop.. so i guess hardware isnt that new
<Masteredu> b_: "needs" i mean, does the hardware need proprietary drivers. i have a 12 year old notebook, that notebook too doesnt needs proprietary drivers, so i dont become a notification
<Masteredu> b_: but this notebook uses slackware, becouse it has pentium 2
<b__> Masteredu, how do i check what hardware do i have?
<b__> Masteredu, i tried hardware lister but it doesnt give me details
<Masteredu> b_: all hardware? or usb? or pci? for usb : "lsusb" on commandline , for pci "lspci"
<Masteredu> b_: lspci shows you many
<Mulder> heh, msn probably changed vv protocol again since empathy (even ppa version) no longer does vv
<b__> Masteredu, 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<b__> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<b__> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<b__> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<b__> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)
<b__> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)
<b__> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)
<b__> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)
<b__> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)
<b__> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)
<yofel> !paste | b__
<ubottu> b__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<b__> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)
<Masteredu> b_: pls use pastebin!
<b__> 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03)
<b__> 00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)
<b__> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)
<Masteredu> b_:!p
<b__> 01:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<b__> 02:01.0 Ether
<AbortD> anyone know if its possible to change the font in grub
<yofel> duh... why don't we have floodbot in here...
<b__> 02:01.0 Ether
<b__> Masteredu, how to do that? im new to ubuntu
<yofel> b__: I justed told ubottu to tell you how...
<Masteredu> b_: visit http://pastebin.net , give in the text, and paste the link here
<bazhang> !crosspost | b__
<ubottu> b__: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Masteredu> anyone knows if the intel graphic chips use proprietary drivers?
<yofel> they don't
<AbortD> ..
<yofel> either the open source  drivers support it or nothing supports it
<Masteredu> yofel: so you can use ubuntu withhout installing proprietary drivers for graphic when you use them?
<yofel> yes
<AbortD> does a ten pound bag of flour make a big biscuit?
<Masteredu> b_: i think you dont need proprietary drivers. You a real opensourcler! :D
<AbortD> intel and nvidia are the best drivers i ever used on ubuntu
<Masteredu> AbortD: lol
<AbortD> i hate the amd ones
<Dr_Willis> you need to try out SIS :)
<b__> Masteredu, so by default all my drivers are loaded rite?
<Dr_Willis> you will love ATI then... :P
<Masteredu> AbortD: AMD doesnt supports ubuntu the way , that they support windows!!!
<AbortD> ati i meant willis
<Masteredu> b_: i think yeah, you use a netbook or?
<AbortD> Masteredu, they are making linux drivers
<Dr_Willis> Yep. AMD/ATI has been a real dissapointment
<thevishy> how do I install powersaved anyone ?
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  look in thepackage manager for it?
<AbortD> willis is there a future for amd?
<Dr_Willis> look  in theubuntu forums/wiki pages?
<Dr_Willis> AbortD:  They got some new things comming out.. only time will tell
<Masteredu> can anyone say me, why youtube does NOT support my ogv file?
<thevishy> Dr_Willis, package not found
<AbortD> im considering selling this laptop or turning it into a server for that fact and acer is BS
<Masteredu> i uploaded it 2 times, and alltimes I get ugly pixels
<Masteredu> "got"
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  time to hit the forums/wiki pages perhaps?
<AbortD> masterdu email youtube
<thevishy> E: Couldn't find package powersave
<Dr_Willis> Masteredu:  because they convert it to flv ?
<Masteredu> But other Ubuntu users, upload their ogg´s and are happy with youtube :(
<Masteredu> i uses kino, to make my .ogv , and it looks good in vlc, totem
<Masteredu> "used"
<Dr_Willis> convert it to flv by hand untill you like the flv then upload it.
<AbortD> thevishy, u dont have a power management under system - preferences?
<Masteredu> Dr_Willis: with mencoder?
<Dr_Willis> Masteredu:  if thats what you like.
<zlj> Hi, all. I've installed lucid recently and found that gpg-agent seahorse component is not started by default (but ssh-agent is OK). is it a feature/bug? I'd really appreciate any points on fixing this in a right way
<b__> Masteredu, notebook
<Masteredu> b_: oh yeah sry, you sayed it allready. i dont think that you need proprietary drivers. all works by you, right?
<thevishy> i have that AbortD but need to adjust CPU to consume less
<AbortD> ohh
<AbortD> what did you overclock it?
<yofel> thevishy: powersaved doesn't exist in lucid anymore, what exactly do you need to do?
<thevishy> the problem is that the CPU needs to be adjusted ( scaling )
<thevishy> like if the processor takes up high speed , need to scale it down
<thevishy> basically i need to deal with laptop overheating problem
<yofel> thevishy: well, we have cpufreq now, like 'cpufreq-selector'
<Dr_Willis> a good dusting, and one of those laptop pad-fans - come in handy
<AbortD> im making a cooling lap fan for my laptop
<thevishy> how can I use that? i did a lot , i opened it up etc but u know I dont have the courage to touch it anmore coz its so fragile
<AbortD> as in blows in cold air not air from room temp
<Baal> need help i was in the middle of the upgrade to 10.04 beta 2 and my computer crashed now it goes to login screen but give me error when i try to login
<GNU\colossus> what's the reasoning behind changing /etc/event.d to /etc/init in 10.04? I can't find anything in the bugtracker.
<Dr_Willis> i just use compressed airs in the  vents.. and got the wife a laptop cooling pad.
<Dr_Willis> and told her to stop sitting it on the bed.
<Baal> i have tried going to console and restarting upgrade but it errors out with libsexy2 needed
<b__> Masteredu, thanks... how do i download youtube mp3 or even flv??.. anything from youtube...utube ripper doesntwork
<Masteredu> b_: do you want the flv?
<yofel> GNU\colossus: mostly a more proper placement of the init scripts I think, !upstart might help you more
<Dr_Willis> firefox has several extensions to get files from Youtube
<thevishy> how do I use the cpu freq selector utility
<Baal> i cannot remove or install libsexy2 because it is needed by notification-daemon
<AbortD> haha well im a geek Dr_Willis  in the fact that i like to build stuff that uses energy to cool
<Baal> please help
<AbortD> libsexy2?
<Baal> yes
<Masteredu> b_: go on the youtube videosite. buffer the video. go in direcotry /tmp. and move the video file out of the directory, for example move it on your desktop
<Dr_Willis> AbortD:  you need one of those drinking/dipping birds.. they got them that sit on monitors now and move due to the heat.
<yofel> libsexy was something xchat used I think
<thevishy> this is a 5 year old laptop
<b__> Masteredu, i would love just the mp3 or any other audio format ... but flv would also be just fine
<GNU\colossus> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Baal> and another lib file
<b__> thevishy, right click on ur gnome panel
<AbortD> Dr_Willis, heh i mainly use a laptop
<b__> thevishy, then click add to panel
<Baal> yofel...?
<AbortD> clip on for lcd monitors?
<Masteredu> b_: video2mp3.net
<Dr_Willis> AbortD:  yea. it has a clip for lcd's
<yofel> Baal: sry, busy right now, I'll answer in a minute
<AbortD> hmm
<Baal> ok i just didn't understand your response
<AbortD> whats it plug into usb or something? im lost now
<iconmefisto_> Baal's problem is an upgrade was interrupted by a system crash, and apt is now giving errors
<Baal> thanks icon
<Masteredu> b_: http://en.gibney.org/convert_flv_files_to_mp3/
<Dr_Willis> AbortD:  nothing.. its made of glass with alcohol in them. You used to see them 'drinking' from a glass of water.. well if you heat the bottom.. instead of cooling the head.. it also works.. no water needed. :)
<AbortD> master isnt a flv file a video file
<AbortD> yeah
<thevishy> lucid is very nice
<AbortD> oooo
<Masteredu> b_: when you watch a flash move, linux saves the temporary chache in /tmp, when you buffer the full movie .
<Masteredu> flv is a container format from adobe
<thevishy> beta 1 was bit problematic , but beta 2 is nice  , what all releases do we have now ?  do I have to reinstall lucid when each release comes ?
<Masteredu> thevishy: only update
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  update/upgrade - you got the latest
<AbortD> flash video isnt it Masteredu
<Masteredu> AbortD: ?
<AbortD> flv
<Masteredu> the flash video is saved under /tmp
<AbortD> fl flash
<AbortD> v video
<Masteredu> jeah
<Masteredu> flv
<thevishy> thats very nice
<AbortD> yeah but u cant convert a video into a mp3
<iconmefisto_> AbortD: you can extract the audio track from video to make an mp3
<AbortD> yes
<AbortD> you can
<AbortD> but you can not convert a flv to a mp3
<Masteredu> when you have the flashfile in tmp, move it out, becouse when you enter a new site, the chache will be deleted, and when you have the .flv, you can convert it easely with ffmpeg , what is allready installed, in .mp3 with this command: ffmpeg -i moviet.flv -f mp3 sound.mp3
<thevishy> i think lucid beta2 is a lot more attractive than ubuntu karmic koala
<Masteredu> AbortD: why not?
<AbortD> i said so
<thevishy> karmic suddenly looks outdated
<Masteredu> AbortD: The Video looses, but the audio will stay
<AbortD> thevishy, karmic looks better than lucid if u ask me
<Masteredu> with ffmpeg it is easy
<yofel> thevishy: cpufreq-selector is part of  gnome-applets, use --help for more info, (or adjust the files in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpuX/cpufreq/)
<iconmefisto_> thevishy: I assume you're using gnome? kubuntu doesn't really look that different
<AbortD> i hate kubuntu programs
<Masteredu> http://en.gibney.org/convert_flv_files_to_mp3/
<AbortD> only reason i use gnome
<yofel> Baal: did you try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<b__> Masteredu, thanks im trying it now be rite back
<thevishy> yes I use gnome not kubuntu , I prefer lucid looks ....
<Baal> not together but individually
<thevishy> yofel, thats nice feature i got it working
<Masteredu> b_: you´re welcome
<Baal> each errors out
<Masteredu> is ffmpeg corrupted in 10.04?
<AbortD> no
<Masteredu> i became errors
<AbortD> works for me
<Baal> want me to get the exact error for you?
<AbortD> yes
<Masteredu> ffmpeg -i input_file.ogv output_file.flv that commands, doesnt works for me
<yofel> Baal: even --configure ? and yes, can you pastebin it or something like that?
<Masteredu> i will post it with pastebin, wait
<Baal> it's on another computer so i will have to type it out and yes i tried with configure
<Masteredu> http://pastebin.com/kx7RvMNa
<b__> Masteredu, i have vmworkstation with windows 7 ultimate installed on it... i manna make it boot at startup option as vmware workstations allows that unlike vmware players.. but i dont know how to... any ideas?
<Baal> unmet dependencies for notification-daemon
<Baal> which are two lib files one being libsexy2
<Baal> but when i try to remove or install i get more errors
<Masteredu> b_: sry :D , i dont know anything about vmworkstation
<yofel> Baal: and 'sudo apt-get -f install' ?
<b__> what does sudo apt-get -f install do?
<Baal> tried that too with iconmefisto_ on #kubuntu channel
<yofel> b__: forcibly resolve dependency issues
<yofel> or at least it tries to
<Masteredu> any ideas how i can solve my problem?
<Baal> yes it says it can't remove it or change it because notification-daemon needs it
<yofel> Baal: do you have the newer libsexy2 .deb in /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<Baal> i can look
<Baal> not sure if it is newer but there is one in there
<b__> Masteredu, how to delete brower cache in firefox?
<Masteredu> b_: I dont delete browser chache, when i use /tmp , mhm , i search alltime the .flv myself out
<Masteredu> b_: when you dont saw videos before you dont need to
<yofel> Baal: can you try to install it with 'sudo dpkg -i <debfile>' and see what happens?
<aeon17x> Is it just me, or does empathy in lucid not have any IRC support?
<aeon17x> I can't find the IRC account option when setting it up
<yofel> aeon17x: you need to set up another account first I think, you can then choose to add an irc account later, but IRC support in empathy isn't very good tbh
<iconmefisto_> Masteredu: try adding this option to ffmpeg: -sameq
<Masteredu> I solved my problem, i had to set the sampling frequency myself
<b__> Masteredu, any good alternative to yahoo messenger/. gyachi not getting installed
<Masteredu> b_: does emphaty, or so , not support yahoo?
<aeon17x> yofel: I see, good to know :) just going with what's built-in atm
<Masteredu> b_: ?
<b__> Masteredu, empathy or pigdin dont have cam support for yahoo
<Masteredu> i think you only can use GYachE
<Masteredu> do you tried their repisority?
<b__> Masteredu, i added the reps for gyachi.. cant install the tar.gz files
<yofel> you don't install .tar.gz files... don't they have a repos for ubuntu
<yofel> ?
<Masteredu> b_: dont use tar.gz
<_jst> whats a good mp3 player for ubuntu like winamp ?
<brianherman> rhythmbox?
<brianherman> or
<adalal> anyone knows why chromium doesn't work with fonts like webdings, even though msttcorefonts are installed?
<brianherman> amarok
<Masteredu> jst: banshee?
<_jst> ok i'll try
<brianherman> amarok has visualizations
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Just a quick Q. How fast in theory can a SATA drive transfer  in MB/Sec?   vs what the SATA interface can actually do? i was thinking  the interface was stuck at like 300MB/Sec?   (trying to setle an argument at work)
<b__> Masteredu, how do i install gyachi then? searched a lot online... it worked fine on karmic .. not installing on lucid
<Masteredu> b_: here is the .deb wait
<Dr_Willis> adalal:  got a url to test that on? i will try it here.
<brianherman> Dr_Willis:1.5, 3.0, 6.0 Gbit/s
<_jst> ubuntu works and looks very good, good job everybody
<brianherman> Dr_Willis: SATA 1.0 =1.5 2.0=3.0 3.0=6Gbit/s
<Dr_Willis> 6Gbit is.. err..  let me do that math...   6000 bits..   divide by 8....
<Masteredu> jst: only becouse the community ;)
<adalal> Dr_Willis: in a moment
<Dr_Willis> 1000MB/Sec perhaps..  (round #'s ) :) heh
<_jst> :)
<adalal> Dr_Willis: http://www.sunnyneo.com/avatars/webdings.php
<b__> Masteredu, where do i find the .deb for gyachi?... searched for it but only found tar.gz
<Masteredu> b_: dont use deb
<thevishy> friends do u know if there is a kindly software for linux
<Masteredu> b_: use the PPA
<thevishy> ubuntu especially
<Masteredu> b_ : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:loell/ppa
<b__> Masteredu, tar.gz is installed by sh ??
<Masteredu> b_: forget about it
<Masteredu> b_: tar.gz is a compressed file format
<Baal> ok i was not able to install because it need libgtk2.0 to be configured so I tried dpkg -i on those files i was able to install some but the other required shared-mime-info to be configured
<b__> Masteredu, abt wat?
<Masteredu> b_: tar sticks files together in a file, gz compresses
<JmZ_> hey, is there any reason why my 64-bit lucid install uses >1GB RAM when idling (no apps open)? (from checking the buffers +/- row in 'free -m' and reading the value in system monitor)
<Masteredu> b_: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:loell/ppa
<Masteredu> b_: in your console
<Masteredu> b_: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Baal> i tried to dpkg -i shared-mime-info says libxml2.0.2 is too short
<Dr_Willis> adalal:  works in firefox, and opera, not in google chrome
<adalal> Dr_Willis: see that?
<Masteredu> jmZ: what load average?
<JmZ_> Masteredu: at the time, less than 1 iirc, load seemed fine
<adalal> Dr_Willis: that's what i was complaining about, any reason why it wouldn't work in chrome/chromium?
<brianherman> Dr_Willis: the most common SATA is 2.0 which is 3.0Gigabits per second
<Dr_Willis> adalal:  no idea..
<JmZ_> Masteredu: i did a clean install of it on a totally formatted partition, this reading of mem usage is after the first login
<yofel> Baal: try to reinstall, not only didn't the upgrade finish, but the already updated files weren't properly written to disk before you rebooted
<Dr_Willis> so 3Gigabits is like how many MB/sec..  I lost track of my math. :)
<Dr_Willis> 3*1000/8 ?
<Masteredu> omg. when i convert the movie from .ogv to .flv i get the same error, as when i upload the .ogv to youtube
<Masteredu> very pixelie :(
<Baal> that will wipe my drive won't it?
<Dr_Willis> Masteredu:  yes. ive heard of a great many people with issues converting things to decent looking flv's
<adalal> 3*145 MBps
<Masteredu> Dr_Willis: i hate .flv
<adalal> 435 MBps i think
<b__> Masteredu, dont i have to add the words lucid after the ppa??
<Dr_Willis> so say.. 430 Mb per second.. or a CD image.. ever 2 sec..
<dORSY> Hi! I've got a problem with an audio stream http://stream002.radio.hu/mr2.aac Rhythmbox 0.12.8. 10.04 It is glitchy. Any help on this?
<brianherman> Dr_Willis: 3.0 Gigabits per second
<adalal> yeah
<brianherman> Dr_Willis: 300 megabytes per second
<adalal> brianherman: no
<Dr_Willis> heh.. Im not sure anyone reallyunderstands this math. :)
<brianherman> Dr_Willis: 2,400 Mbit/s
<Masteredu> b_: try it without lucid
<adalal> brianherman: 3.0 gigabits is 3000 mega bits
<adalal> well
<adalal> almost
<brianherman> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_device_bandwidths#Storage
<b__> Masteredu, i did it first with lucid
<JmZ_> anyone feel like commenting on my memory usage question
<Masteredu> b_: ehm, and why?
<b__> Masteredu, i added the ppa now what???
<Masteredu> b_: sudo apt-get update !
<Dr_Willis> seeing some new SSD drives.. that get 285 MB/Sec  - so that is close to  the max that the SATA  2 interface can do?
<Masteredu> b_: then sudo apt-get upgrade !
<b__> Masteredu, added without lucid now.. what nect
<b__> next
<Masteredu> b_: read
<Masteredu> sudo apt-get update
<Baal> ok well i'm going to be then i will deal with it later thanks for your help yofel
<b__> Masteredu, did dat already
<Masteredu> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Masteredu> i think now you have the package or not?
<b__> where do i find the package?
<brianherman> Dr_Willis:I guess
<dORSY> Hi! I've got a problem with an audio stream http://stream002.radio.hu/mr2.aac Rhythmbox 0.12.8. 10.04 It is glitchy. It does not caches the stream well for some reason
<Masteredu> sudo apt-get install PACKAGENAME
<Masteredu> try that now
<Dr_Willis> Im just trying to figure out if the new generation of SDD"s are close to maxing out the sata interface.. it seem  they are closeing in on Sata2. but sata3 is still  2x more then what they are doing.
<b__> Masteredu, PACKAGENAME is dat for me?
<Masteredu> b_: here you have to enter the packagename, i forget
<Masteredu> b_: the programname
<b__> Masteredu, couldnt find gyachi
<JmZ_> :/
<Masteredu> lol
<Masteredu> i try it myself
<b__> Masteredu, it says couldnt find gyachi... do i need to add the version number after the word gyachi?
<dORSY> Dr_Willis, is that read/write/cache speed?
<b__> sudo apt-get install gyachi responds  to could nt find package gyachi
<Masteredu> b_: try the tab key
<JmZ_> >1GB memory usage, new 64-bit install on idle, can anyone even have a guess as to why it uses that much
<b__> Masteredu, tab key where and when?
<yofel> JmZ_: tried top to check if there's anything?
<joaopinto> JmZ_, how are you measing the memory usage ?
<Masteredu> you insert sudo apt-get install gyachi <TAB> and not press enter
<JmZ_> yofel: yes it was a new install, nothing running
<joaopinto> measuring
<Masteredu> then you see all options
<JmZ_> yofel: free -m (buffers +/-) and system monitor
<JmZ_> oh, that was meant for joapinto
<JmZ_> *joaopinto
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Fonts now on 10.04 seem to look better then they do in this windows box i just had to boot up for the wife... :) Yea.
<JmZ_> complicated names ftw
<b__> Masteredu, tab doesnt work see if u r able to install gyachi on lucid??
<Masteredu> b_: the package is not available you right
<Masteredu> b_ i tryed it myself
<joaopinto> Masteredu, you need to read on how unix systems memory is used, when the memory is free from applications it's used for filesystem caching
<JmZ_> you mean me? not masteredu
<JmZ_> lol
<joaopinto> Masteredu, ideally on a unix system RAM is used at 100% :P
<joaopinto> ops, i mean JmZ_ :P
<JmZ_> yes, i know that
<joaopinto> sorry
<JmZ_> hence why i checked the buffers line in free -m
<b__> Masteredu, 0what do i do when i see all options what next?
<JmZ_> and system monitor separates cache usage
<joaopinto> did you check buffers+cached ?
<videorechner> I found plymouth themes in the repository, how can I choose a different one after installing it?
<JmZ_> joaopinto: whatever the line with only two values is
<joaopinto> JmZ_, pastebin your free -m please
<JmZ_> joaopinto: heres an example: -/+ buffers/cache:       2833       5152 (this is from one of my servers, not my machine)
<JmZ_> just so you know what i read
<JmZ_> but i also read the system monitor value and that seems to automatically separate cache usage from memory usage values
<JmZ_> both read around 1GB
<JmZ_> reason im asking this is because my friend who installed lucid on a 32-bit system only had around 500MB of usage even with various apps open
<JmZ_> so it seems random me having 1GB with no apps open
<Masteredu> anyone knows, why the ppa doesnt works for us???
<iconmefisto_> videorechner: I think it's plymouth-set-default-theme <theme>
<videorechner> iconmefisto thanks
<yofel> videorechner: I think it should use the last one that was installed
<videorechner> there is no ppa of custom made themes, is there?
<b__> Masteredu, so by when it should be?.. i even tried installing yahoo messenger through wine...it doesnt work either
<brianherman> b__:I think pidgin has support for yahoo messenger
<b__> Masteredu, yahoo messnger gets downloaded through wine but then shows install unsuccessful
<Dr_Willis> I would be very suprised if Yahoo messenger worked in wine
<b__> brianherman, pigdin or kopete or empathy dont have webcam or voice support for yahoo
<Dr_Willis> someone was discussing this earlier today. thres  some new/unofficial ppa/repos for some IM clients that may have support
<b__> Dr_Willis,  does any older version of yahoo work in wine/
<Dr_Willis> b__:  i doubt it.
<Dr_Willis> and yahoo dont want yoiu to use the old ones anyway
<yofel> Masteredu, b__: loells ppa doesn't have gyachi packages for lucid
<b__> Dr_Willis, any way i can get yahoo on lucid? or should i run a virtual pc with windows and run yahoo on it?_
<brianherman> b__: You could run virtual box with windows xp
<brianherman> b__: Though your way would probably work better.
<Dr_Willis> I just use other alternative IM clients. I dont ever plan on using the official Yahoo Client on any os at any time.
<b__> brianherman, i have vmware workstation as virtualbox or openbox dont install
<b__> brianherman, dont install the os
<brianherman> b__: You could try that, having a windows is great for other things
<brianherman> b__: vm
<DDAZZA> hello
<DDAZZA> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu 10.4
<brianherman> DDAZZA:hi
<DDAZZA> I boot from DVD select isntall
<Dr_Willis> try the latst daily build iso. and be sure to check the MD5sum DDAZZA
<Dr_Willis> theres no need to use DVD. the CD iso will work fine.
<DDAZZA> and I just get a black screen.
<brianherman> DDAZZA:It could be a bad burn
<DDAZZA> I downloaded it this morning ubuntu-10.04-beta2-desktop-i386
<DDAZZA> How can I test it burnt ok?
<Dr_Willis> DDAZZA:  thats not the same as a Daily Build.
<Dr_Willis> !md5sum  | DDAZZA
<ubottu> DDAZZA: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<brianherman> DDAZZA: Do the md5 sum first then burn again
<Masteredu> b_: hi
<DDAZZA> ok I'll try that thanks
<Masteredu> b__: i have the answer for your problem
<Masteredu> b_: https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa/+files/gyachi_1.2.1-1~intrepid_i386.deb
<Masteredu> b_: you can install it with gdebi
<yofel> Masteredu: ... that's a package for intrepid...
<Masteredu> yofel: a build for lucid isnt available
<Masteredu> yofel: in the ppa
<yofel> yes, but if the intrepid package works ok, if not don't complain
<Masteredu> yofel: oh lol, in the amd sector is a i386?
<b__> Masteredu, whatt answer
<Masteredu> b_: wait take this its bether :)
<Masteredu> b_: you want gyachi right?
<b__> ya
<Masteredu> b_: jaunty and karmic is available, what you want?
<b__> kar
<b__> im on lucid but
<Masteredu> b_: k, here https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa/+files/gyachi_1.2.2-2~karmic_i386.deb <<< i386 build
<Masteredu> but updating will be a bit hard
<Masteredu> but i dont thing it gives new updates, the site is death
<Masteredu> last news are from 2007
<b__> but it works fine rite?
<Masteredu> b_: i think it does
<b__> ok so what do i type in command line exactly?.. sorry im not so good at shell
<Masteredu> b_: the developers stopping development, so the users develop it now
<Masteredu> "stopped"
<b__> sudo apt-get add repository??
<Masteredu> b_: no
<Masteredu> b_ doubleklick on the package
<b__> then what?
<Masteredu> b_: or use sudo dpkg -i PACKAGENAME. you can use gdebi (when you doubleklick on it , it will use gdebi)
<b__> open gdeb installer?
<Masteredu> only doubleklick on the .deb
<Masteredu> click
<b__> lets c if it works?
<Masteredu> b_: install it
<b__> Masteredu, thank you thank you .. thank you
<Masteredu> it should work
<Masteredu> b_: does it work?
<Masteredu> b_: no problem, the community helped me, so i help the community ;)
<b__> Masteredu, installing
<b__> Masteredu, worked well on karmic
<Masteredu> b_: does it work with gdebi?
<Masteredu> b_: or do you get an error message or something?
<b__> works
<Masteredu> b_: cool
<DDAZZA> ok the md5sum is correct. So do you think I should download the daily build?
<Masteredu> DDAZZA: why not
<b__> Masteredu, can i ask which is the best yahoo im for permanent invisible mode?? gyachi, pigdin or empathy?
<Masteredu> b_: i dont know, i think all can be invisble or?
<Masteredu> gyachi is a fork for yahoo, so try that
<b__> Masteredu, even when i log in or log out no one should know im online.. that way which is the best for yahoo?
<lapion> hi anyone know how to activate a secondary vga adaptor ?
<b__> Masteredu, what does fork mean?
<Masteredu> b_: in german gabel :D , a copy
<Masteredu> b_: it comes from the computer science, the word
<b__> is it a rip of yahoo
<Masteredu> b_: when you open up a programm in a shell, it does a copy of its own (syscall fork) and replace the copy with the programm (exec)
<Masteredu> b_: why, no
<Masteredu> b_ it is developed self, the project want to be like yahoo IM
<Masteredu> b_: becouse of that , its a fork
<b__> Masteredu, is it better to run yahoo in a virtual machine so that i dont appear online to my friends when i dont want to?
<Masteredu> why? lol
<Masteredu> do you heared of wine?
<Masteredu> maybe this supports yahoo
<Masteredu> or you can try gyachi, when it has this invisible option. i never used yahoo, dont like it.
<Masteredu> the latest version got the bronze rating, in winehq
<Dr_Willis> getting any of these IM clients from Yahoo or AOL or MS working in wine.. will be prolbmatic
<Dr_Willis> Bronze :) thats a suprise.
<Masteredu> version 8 has silver
<Masteredu> give it a try b
<Masteredu> gyachi
<b__> Masteredu,  ffmpeg -i http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lga-IY46lXc-f mp3 -ab 160k -ar 44100 -ac 2 $FILENAME.mp3
<b__> FFmpeg version SVN-r0.5.1-4:0.5.1-1ubuntu1, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
<b__>   configuration: --extra-version=4:0.5.1-1ubuntu1 --prefix=/usr --enable-avfilter --enable-avfilter-lavf --enable-vdpau --enable-bzlib --enable-libgsm --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libspeex --enable-libtheora --enable-libvorbis --enable-pthreads --enable-zlib --disable-stripping --disable-vhook --enable-runtime-cpudetect --enable-gpl --enable-postproc --enable-swscale --enable-x11grab --enable-libdc1394 --enable-shared --disable-static
<b__>   libavutil     49.15. 0 / 49.15. 0
<b__>   libavcodec    52.20. 1 / 52.20. 1
<b__>   libavformat   52.31. 0 / 52.31. 0
<b__>   libavdevice   52. 1. 0 / 52. 1. 0
<b__>   libavfilter    0. 4. 0 /  0. 4. 0
<b__>   libswscale     0. 7. 1 /  0. 7. 1
<b__>   libpostproc   51. 2. 0 / 51. 2. 0
<Masteredu> stop it
<b__>   built on Mar  4 2010 12:35:30, gcc: 4.4.3
<Masteredu> use pastebin pls b_
<b__> Dr_Willis, Masteredu wine is for yahoo 8.. not yahoo 10 which is latest
<b__> Masteredu, how to get youtube to mp3?
<Masteredu> yahoo 10 got bronze ratting
<Masteredu> b_: with ffmpeg
<b__> Masteredu,  i pasted the above
<b__> Masteredu, it doesnt dl
<Masteredu> do not use the url as input for ffmpeg , lol?
<Dr_Willis> firefox has extensions to download flash videos
<Masteredu> the url is the location for the website
<Masteredu> not for the exact video
<Dr_Willis> DDAZZA:  daily build is all the updates as of the time it was built.. and its built daily.
<Masteredu> ffmpeg only converts, it doesnt find the video, and then converts it
<Dr_Willis> DDAZZA:  the beta2 is a few days old and had some problems
<b__> Dr_Willis,  how do i get youtube stuff the gui way?
<Dr_Willis> b__:  wih a firefox extension to download the video.. then you convert it.
<Masteredu> b_: search for ffmpeg frontents
<Dr_Willis> theres web sites that can even do this for you.
<b__> Dr_Willis, can u name the extension
<Dr_Willis> b__:  Nope.
<Masteredu> b_: and with a firefox extesion , i to had good expieriences , like dr willis described
<Masteredu> b_: pls , SEARCH for yourself
<b__> Dr_Willis, i tried a few firefox extensions and plugins
<Dr_Willis> go check the extensions out - see whats popular/rated
<Masteredu> b_: and do not ask alltime
<bullgard> How can I put to good use the dialog System > Preferences > Personal File Sharing? What packages do I have to install so that I can enable the function "Enable files over the network"?
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  samba for starters.
<Masteredu> b_: i mean, this is our freetime and, why we have to google for your stuff?
<vargadanis> hello everyone! I have tried out 10.04 and I was quite pleased with the beta. :) Look nice and I love the IM integration. I have a question tho.. is it possible to move the window buttons in the titlebar to the right opposed to the default left location?
<vargadanis> my parents will go nuts this way
<b__> Masteredu, Dr_Willis  i already did the experimenting thats why im asking now cuz i had no luck with extensions
<Masteredu> vergadanis: jeah
<Dr_Willis> vargadanis:  change to a differnt them and they SHOULD change to the right. Or theres a dozen tools to tweak theplacement.
<guntbert> !controls | vargadanis
<ubottu> vargadanis: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<b__> vargadanis, lol yes change theme
<Dr_Willis> I perfer the other themes that have larger buttons :) easier for  us old timers to see
<vargadanis> I like the 2 new themes: the dark and the light ones are as well so desktop userish :)
<Masteredu> b_: what is with this as an example??ß https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/11047
<Masteredu> b_: 10 seconds with google
<b__> Dr_Willis, Masteredu i searched and installed a few extensions and plugins in firefox none seem to work for youtube
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen online videoc onverter sites also.. paste the youtube url.. they download/convert to whatever you want
<vargadanis> Dr_Willis, you are right! forgot about that too... another reason why my parents might complain
<Masteredu> b_: do you restarted the browser?
<Dr_Willis> vargadanis:  make thefonts bigger also for them.. and set a nicer wallpaper
<Masteredu> what is with this b_: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/10137?src=oftenusedwith
<b__> Masteredu, yes restarted browser.. maybe some videoes are embedded with copyrite or someshit
<Masteredu> dont know, now i dont have time
<Masteredu> must work, see you
<vargadanis> Dr_Willis, sure I will those things :) however they usually have a magnifier right next to the computer (15cm in diameter)
<Masteredu> have a great time
<b__> Masteredu, hanks
<b__> Masteredu,  i mean thanks
<vargadanis> they see more pixels than me with 20/20 vision :)
<Masteredu> np, but realy, try to search for yourself
<Masteredu> it gives wiki etc., that can help you
<Dr_Willis> vargadanis:  show them how to use the winkey+mousewheel to zoom in :) wife loves tht feature
<tatters> I have an onboard intel graphic card, when I upgrade to Lucid it installs the nividea manager and the nv replacement driver, is this as it should be?
<b__> Masteredu, so much to learn when u just shift from windows 7 to karmic n then upgrade to lucid beta
<vargadanis> Dr_Willis, yup, yet another great idea! any other good tips that might make my parent's life easier?
<Masteredu> b_: i know it, i use linux now for 2-3 years. 15 years old, and give good support i think xd lol :)
<b__> any body know why medibuntu packages are not in repos for lucid
<Dr_Willis> medibuntu is its  own repo
<Dr_Willis> add the repo.
<vargadanis> b__, do not get discouraged :) Ubuntu is a lovely and lovable distribution with great community... you will get the hang of it quite fast :)
<b__> vargadanis, Dr_Willis, i upgraded from karmic to lucid beta.. had installed the medibuntu in karmic but now in lucid the repos are not marked and only show for karrmic under software sources.. any guesses?
<Dr_Willis> b__:  reenable medituntu repos.
<Dr_Willis> all the extra repos get disabled when upgradeing
<vargadanis> b__, yup.. and make sure that the medibuntu repo is not karmic, rather lucid
<b__> Dr_Willis, how to do that?... the repos in software sources r for karmic how to get lucid
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<b__> vargadanis, how to get repos for lucid
<Dr_Willis> the medubuntu site tells you
<vargadanis> b__, as well google for ubuntu guide and look for the section that explain how to add/remove new repos.. that explains the process in general
<vargadanis> I think it's ubuntuguide.org but not sure
<b__> vargadanis, Dr_Willis when i check it  to install it shows me that medibuntu is already installed... but i know that was on karmic ..how to get it for lucid... btw i alreay have the guide n bible for ubuntu..lol
<Dr_Willis> ijust cut/paste thecommands the medibuntu site says to use.
<Dr_Willis> or use ubuntu-tweak to enable them
<vargadanis> b__, I haven't had these kind of problems so far so I can't help you there much any more
<vargadanis> maybe this: make sure that you have the correct entries in the /etc/apt/sources.list file and in the files in /etc/apt/sources.d/ directory... look for karmic keyword and modify it to lucid
<vargadanis> then apt-get update -> apt-get upgrade -> apt-get dist-upgrade
<b__> vargadanis, Dr_Willis if i already installed medibuntu on karmic .. then did an upgrade via uppdate manager... do i need to reinstall medibuntu???
<thevishy> are u all using beta2 ?
<Dr_Willis> the update manager disabled all the extra unofficial repos  when i upgraded.. so YES. you need to reenable medibuntu
<vargadanis> b__, you only need to reinstall the packages (softwares) that you got from the medibuntu repo
<Dr_Willis> check the /etc/apt/sources.d files
<Dr_Willis> or whatever dir its in
<b__> what is command?
<vargadanis> the commands I listed above will do just that
<b__> gksudo?
<vargadanis> the apt-get commands
<vargadanis> if you don't know how to use apt-get, open up a terminal and type in: man apt-get
<b__> vargadanis, how to open/etc/apt/sources.d???
<b__> gksudo edit?
<vargadanis> you can use eg: gedit for that in this way: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.d/filename
<b__> how do i open the source files list?
<vargadanis> or just type in gksudo gedit and use the file browser to open the file
<vargadanis> alt+f2 for quick command execution :)
<b__> so wats the first step to do? to reenable all the unofficial repos???
<red2kic> b__: If you are not too sure, I would take Dr_Willis's advice on Ubuntu Tweak. *click, click, clicks*
<vargadanis> as well if you open up a terminal you can navigate to /etc/apt dir this way: cd /etc/apt
<vargadanis> and then you can list the files with: ls
<b__> i installed ubuntu tweak
<b__> dont know how to use it to re-enable the unofficial repos
<Dr_Willis> explore the program. enablethe repos you want.
<vargadanis> I gotta go afk now b__ , sorry I could be of more help
<Dr_Willis> Its not  that complex a tool
<vargadanis> Dr_Willis, the dir name is: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ :) just looked it up quickly..
<b__> where is tweak saved? preferences? accessories? administration?
<b__> found
<vargadanis> b__, i might be able to help you quickly through remote desktop :)
<vargadanis> never done it before but there is always a first time :)
<b__> how to do it?
<red2kic> vargadanis: That is great idea. Tell him how to forward ports too? :)
<Dr_Willis> run ubuntu-tweak go down the buttons on the side.. and  look at each tweak/tabs
<Dr_Willis> or you could try cut/pasteing the commands givben at the medubintu web site.
<vargadanis> red2kic, yeah I could do that if I knew what port was used by default remote desktop :)
<b__> vargadanis, how to forward port via remote desktop?
<vargadanis> b__, nah...
<b__> plz
<b__> ill start remote desktop
<red2kic> b__: "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list" --> Be careful. Don't make a mess out of that file. Good luck.
<vargadanis> b__, ok... click on system->preferences->remote desktop, enable it
<jackhigh> what will happen if i try to install a deb intended for karmic in lucid ?
<bazhang> jackhigh, why would you want to do that
<jackhigh> because the application that i want has only released a version for karmic
<jackhigh> wiithon i want to install
<bazhang> which package jackhigh
<b__> enabled now what?
<zash> jackhigh: might work
<jackhigh> its a application for the wiis filesytem
<bazhang> jackhigh, does it have a name
<jackhigh> wiithon
<vargadanis> b__, look at the private chat
<b__> where is private chat?
<bazhang> not a good idea jackhigh
<bazhang> better to find a PPA or build it yourself, if you must
<jackhigh> thanks
<bazhang> jackhigh, there is a PPA currently for karmic, might want to wait for lucid release to see if he/she releases a version for lucid
<trigrou> hi !
<red2kic> What is the best way to remove spaces in filenames in a given directory? I tried few (for x in *.mkv; do ; done). Does not work well. I need to practice more. :(
<trigrou> did someone experienced g++ internal error compiler ? on 10.04 ?
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~wii.sceners.linux/+archive/wiithon-1.1 jackhigh
<trigrou> with gcc 4.3 and gcc 4.4
<Dr_Willis> red2kic:  theres varius renameing gui tools that can do that.. and scripts that can do it also
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: Yep. I favor PyRenamer. There are no GUI on this other machine I'm sshed in.
<Dr_Willis> ~/bin$ pastebinit  blankrename
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/A04p6b8A
<Dr_Willis> theres a script  found red.. theres literally dozens  of ways to do it
<Dr_Willis> You could use sshfs and use a gui from some other machine also. :)
<Dr_Willis> gnome file manager can also access via ssh
<Dr_Willis> !info renameutils
<ubottu> renameutils (source: renameutils): Programs to make file renaming easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0-3 (lucid), package size 81 kB, installed size 276 kB
<Dr_Willis> red2kic:  or install renameutils and use qmv and whatever editor you like.
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: Original on left, Changes on right?
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: Got it.
<Dr_Willis> red2kic:  somthinglike that. I always use...
<Dr_Willis> qmv -f do -e geany *
<bullgard> How can I put to good use the dialog System > Preferences > Personal File Sharing? What packages do I have to install so that I can enable the function "Enable files over the network"?
<Dr_Willis> thats dest. only..
<Dr_Willis> qmv + a good editor - can be real handy
<red2kic> bullgard: Samba, at least.
<Dr_Willis> dident we say samba earlier?
<Dr_Willis> first time you try to make a share - its supposed to ask and install samba..
<bullgard> red2kic: There are two samba packages installed by default. Still, this dialog issues this message. Please tell me, what other packages are still needed.
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: Yes, my dear king, but this was wrong as 2 Samba packages are installed by default yet.
<red2kic> bullgard: What packages?
<Dr_Willis> one allways pulled in the other - last i recall
<red2kic> bullgard: It could be a a simple dialog bug -- The one that is supposed to disappear after the first notification? Something like that. I'm guessing.
<Dr_Willis> samba and samba-commin
<Dr_Willis> common
<red2kic> How about samba-common-bin?
<bullgard> red2kic: The 2 DEB program packages samba-common and samba-common-bin.
<red2kic> bullgard: You're not using the binaries you pulled in (to install)?
<bullgard> red2kic: The 2 DEB program packages samba-common and samba-common-bin are installed in Ubuntu 10.4 Beta2 by default. (And thus with me.)
<red2kic> bullgard: How about 'samba' ?
<red2kic> That is all I have installed. 3 packages.
<bullgard> red2kic: The DEB program package is not installed by default in Ubuntu 10.4 and thus not with me. It is a meta-package and pulls samba-common and samba-common-bin.
<geekphreak> swoody: man this update is taking time
<ubuntujenkins> anyone using zeitgeist in lucid? I don't know how to get it to launch instead of natilius
<red2kic> bullgard: I don't know what to make of it.
<bullgard> red2kic: Thank you for commenting.
<Dr_Willis> !info Nautilus-Share
<ubottu> Package Nautilus-Share does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> !info nautilus-share
<ubottu> nautilus-share (source: nautilus-share): Nautilus extension to share folder using Samba. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.2-12build1 (lucid), package size 28 kB, installed size 312 kB
<trigrou> nobody has problem with gcc on lucid ? no internal compiler error ?
<dORSY> Does anyone have a working update-notifier? (it does'n show updates and current working apt locks) If you have theese bugs, please click "affect me" on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/356152
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356152 in update-notifier "update-manager doesn't show updates, even after 1 week" [High,Triaged]
<Dr_Willis> hmm  - i saw it mentiong updates earlier today
<Dr_Willis> i always update by hand however
<IdleOne> update-manager and update-manager-core just got updated for me
<dORSY> it doesn't show up they say becouse "manual update within a week", but i set up a daily update.
<dORSY> hm i will do an update and let's see if it will display working apt
<IdleOne> that is for Jaunty?
<dORSY> lucid
<dORSY> Do you think this is normal? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/356152/comments/50
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356152 in update-notifier "update-manager doesn't show updates, even after 1 week" [High,Triaged]
<AKM144204> Hi everyone I need help on my internal microphone for Ubuntu 10.04 Beta
<AKM144204> Internal microphone doesn't work - Vostro Notebook 2510 - Intel HDA ALC268
<ionte> so, anyone experienced strangeness with the window manager lately?
<AKM144204> After append the following line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf:
<AKM144204> to options snd-hda-intel model=auto.
<AKM144204> then reboot.
<ionte> i understand compiz is still used as the default? but it does not start. metacity works ok though, but without composition
<AKM144204> I am getting No sound
<hceylan> Hello I'm obsessively try to get xorg-extenders to get to work
<Dr_Willis> tyheres been compiz breakage issues over the last week or so
<hceylan> But X failing
<hceylan> Can some1 help me diagnose the problem?
<arand> ionte: compiz might've been removed form yor install in a recent package flux, with dependency issues, is it still installed?
<AKM144204> anyidea or work around how to f?ix it
<ionte> arand: wow. the "compiz" command is still available, but the package is not installed!
<AKM144204> My ALSA script information is located at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c6064daf22c051e553557f68d1cb79e8a4cb8416
<hceylan> if I install linux-backports-nouveau X fails with a garbled screen output
<ionte> arand: so i installed compiz again, and it seems ok now!
<hceylan> If I remove it I cannot get the gallium3d to work?
<hceylan> I would appreciate any help
<AKM144204> Also I would appreciate any help on my issue
<hceylan> AKM144204: I lost my sound too, it used to work with the unupdated install from the CD
<AKM144204> I have a problem with internal microphone
<AKM144204> which does n't work
<b_> how to open .bundle files
<AKM144204> hceylan; Do u know any idea how to fix it.
<hceylan> AKM144204: Unfortunately not
<hceylan> AKM144204: I can see my card is recognized fine as I can see bass speaker mute which is specific to my card
<hceylan> AKM144204: for probably as always puseaudio is screwing things out
<hceylan> AKM144204: what card u have by the way?
<hceylan> AKM144204: if it what laptop you have?
<jarnos> Lucid asks me to write down or print the disk encryption password, but the "run this action now" function does not work. Where is the encrypted password?
<hceylan> Dr_Willis: was your answer for me which is about compiz?
<AKM144204> hceylan: Codec: Realtek ALC268
<AKM144204> Dell Vostro 2500 Laptop
<guntbert> jarnos: see http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html  -- it tells you everything about encrypted home directories
<bullgard> yelp: "gnome-user-share is a session service that exports the contents of the Public folder in your home directory, so that they can easily accessed from other computers on the same local network. On the other computers, the shared folder will appear with a name like »'users's shared files« in the Nautilus Network window. gnome-user-share uses a WebDAV server to share the Public folder, and...
<bullgard> ...advertises the share on the local network using mDNS." On computer 2 I have copied a file in ~/Public. On computer 3  Nautilus shows under 'Network' only a »Windows Network« of unknown type and no und no notification. Yesterday Avahi worked all right though, Why does this file transfer not work?
<AKM144204> Here is my My ALSA information is located at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c6064daf22c051e553557f68d1cb79e8a4cb8416
<jarnos> guntbert: thanks, I guess I don't have to know the location; just use the command suggested without parameters.
<guntbert> jarnos: yes - in any case make *sure* you record that passphrase - without it you have no access to your data if something happens to your account/password/...
<Michalxo> hello all!
<Michalxo> does anyone having a problem with metacity restarting, when rightclicking on titlebar?
<AKM144204> no
<joaopinto> no, but I have seen people reporting something similar
<Michalxo> hm, me neither too now... probably it got fixed during night :-)
<Michalxo> nice
<Michalxo> pretty ugly bug it was... I have it recorded..hehe
<joaopinto> grrr, yet another system freeze
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo +1
<ActionParsnip> Wow quiet, did lucid hit the nail on the head first time?
<hazelnut_> No
<hazelnut_> theme needs adjusting
<ActionParsnip> That can be done in any release
<hazelnut_> menu items: no contrast for "greyed out" items
<hazelnut_> how do I change menu item color? Couldn't find it anywhere
<ActionParsnip> Hazelnut_: works fine here, mind you I don't use gnome
<hazelnut_> I don't use kde, feels too bloated
<ActionParsnip> Lxde here dude, gnome is too bloated
<hazelnut_> but otherwise, I like lucid.  Boots really fast.  No issues yet.  But I'm only running it in a VM.
<ActionParsnip> Haven't had a single issue since gutsy here :)
<hazelnut_> Oh, I have had many. But all resolved.
<ActionParsnip> Buy super compatible hardware and you get less heartache
<kuttans> hello everybody
<joaopinto> uh, there is such a thing as super compatible hw :) ?
<GNU\colossus> what's the reasoning behind changing /etc/event.d to /etc/init in 10.04? I can't find anything in the bugtracker.
<joaopinto> GNU\colossus, you mean upstart ?
<kuttans> hello friends, can anyone help me understand what is the problem happening in my system while trying to upgrade from karmic to lucid
<GNU\colossus> joaopinto: yes.
<kuttans> i used safe-upgrade
<kuttans> i removed open office org
<ActionParsnip> Joaopint: sure look on the hcl for stuff getting 5 * rating :)
<joaopinto> GNU\colossus, probably some on #ubuntu-devel would be able to answer, but over the week, during work time :P
<kuttans> still the upgrade is telling me that there some broken packages held.An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<kuttans> E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<GNU\colossus> joaopinto: thanks, I'll be hanging out there
<kuttans> now where from i can get the details of unresolvable problems
<ActionParsnip> Kuttans: can you give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get -f install ,in a pastebin. Thanks
<kuttans> yeah just one second
<cuznt> like a dumbsycle I upgraded to lucid and now my kubuntu will not get past plymouth main process 418 killed by segv signal
<kuttans> due to skype its taking a lot of time ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Kuttans: ok
<ActionParsnip> Cuznt: could use bootoptions to do a text boot which may work. Personally I remove plymouth
<cuznt> i tired to uninstall but could not.. in recovery mode
<cuznt> bootoptions is e @ the boot promts correct? i would not know how to text a boot
<ActionParsnip> Cuznt: do you mean root recovery console?
<kuttans> output of apt-get upgrade http://pastebin.com/HyZ7thWz its not finished
<ActionParsnip> Cuznt: hold shift at boot brings up the grub menu which you can add bootoptions with etc
<cuznt> my grub comes up I have winxp, win7 and kubuntu
<cuznt> i was in root recovery when i tried to uninstalled the plymouth
<cuznt> i had huge arrors before i got to it though
<ActionParsnip> Kuttans: this is lucid support. Karmic is supported in #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Kuttans: and you have a lot off ppas added, damn
<kuttans> yeah im removing all those now
<kuttans> but lucid upgradation is telling me that its disabling all other ppas
<cuznt> udevd[2801]: SYSFS{} will be removed in a futre udev version please us ATTR{} to match the event device or ATTRS{} to match a parent device, in /lib/udev/rules.d/45-hpdjconsole.rules:15
<ActionParsnip> Kuttans: yep, it will
<ActionParsnip> Cuznt: is there a bug logged for it?
<cuznt> i have no idea.
<ActionParsnip> Cuznt: well you now have an error you can search for. I'm sure you aren't the first
<kuttans> ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/GYyE1Beu this is the new one after removing almost all the ppas
<kuttans> let me see now if im lucky r not
<ActionParsnip> Kuttans: ok looks like you have a square system and all packages are fine. Try using the command line (server method) upgrade. See what errors you get
<bullgard> Why does '~$ wmctrl -a Selector' not raise the window and give focus to the Window Selector 2.30.0 Applet?
<cuznt> it does not seem apparent where to search for my error
<kuttans> does it really matters of all my installed softwares for upgradation ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Kuttans: shouldn't do but they may be offered to be removed after the upgrade
<jordanl> i did a fresh install of lucid beta 2 and i get dropped to a BusyBox shell when trying to boot for the first time with the following message: "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/<some uuid> does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<kuttans> tats ok, but isnt it wrong that an old software is not allowed to reside just for upgradation
<ActionParsnip> jordanl: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded? Did you check the disk for defects?
<ActionParsnip> Kuttans: the current stuff is made for karmic, not lucid so it will need reinstalling (if it exists) with lucid versions
<jordanl> ActionParsnip: i did md5 and sha1 test the iso. but i could not check it for defects because it was "burned" to a usb disk
<Dr_Willis> jordanl:  there was someone else with a similer issue  a day or so ago.  perhaps check the bug reports for others with same issue and any potential fix's
<jordanl> Dr_Willis: that may have been me around here
<jordanl> i've had it for a few days
<Dr_Willis> it might have been.
<Dr_Willis> Best answer i can give is try a daily build and see if it still does it.
<ActionParsnip> Jordanl: gotcha, ok then the transfer will have been checked at transfer. Have you tried some boot options?
<jordanl> i've been reading other cases from people experiencing it in 9.10 etc.
<jordanl> their fixes don't seem to work
<SandGorgon> hey guys.. after I installed vlc (through kpackagekit) in 10.04 - all clicks on things like Quickaccess or the folders in FolderView now attempt to open in vlc (rather than dolphin). anybody else face this problem ?
<jordanl> and most of them are using grub1
<Dr_Willis>  unless theuuid has some how changed for the disk.
<Dr_Willis> SandGorgon:  ive not seen that. and i always use vlc.
<jordanl> Dr_Willis: i booted into rescue mode and checked "blkid"... it matches the one in fstab and the one that grub is looking for
<SandGorgon> Dr_Willis, did u install vlc through kpackagekit or commandline ?
<Dr_Willis> SandGorgon:  check konqueror, and the default  file assosiacation.   Sounds like vlc may be set for the wrong kind of things
<jordanl> if it makes any difference, my root partition is raid0
<Dr_Willis> SandGorgon:  how it got installed shouldent matter.
<jordanl> the one on which it is failing
<jordanl> ActionParsnip: no, i'm not sure which boot options to try
<SandGorgon> Dr_Willis, umm .. check konqueror ? what exactly do I  check for ?
<jordanl> ActionParsnip: i did try using "rootdelay=130" as recommended on one of the similar bug reports, but it didn't work
<Dr_Willis> SandGorgon:  check the settings and default file assoications.
<jordanl> ActionParsnip: but i'm not sure if those bug reports are the same... i haven't seen a anything reported like this for lucid
<ActionParsnip> Jordanl: try disabling the optical drives controller in bios for the duration of the install
<Dr_Willis> Konqueror -> settings -> configure konqueror -> file assoications
<jordanl> ActionParsnip: how can i do that?
<Dr_Willis> Konqueror -> settings -> configure konqueror -> file assoications ---> INODE --> Directory
<jordanl> ActionParsnip: i will also download the latest daily build
<Dr_Willis> SandGorgon:  i wuld expect that vlc is set for that.. when it shouldent be
<SandGorgon> Dr_Willis, ur righT
<SandGorgon> Dr_Willis, vlc is of higher preference
<Dr_Willis> SandGorgon:  :) ive seen similer issues ages ago
<Dr_Willis> SandGorgon:  i would just delete vlc.. unless you ever want it to play all files in a dir.
<SandGorgon> Dr_Willis, I'm pretty sure it happened after installation of vlc
<Gesi> hi
<Gesi>  i just got ubuntu 10.04 and i am now trying to install it but  installation stops at the 3rd step in which i have to chose my keyboard type
<SandGorgon> Dr_Willis, can it be considered a bug ?
<Gesi> any help please
<Dr_Willis> SandGorgon:  its not even in the list here.. and i do have vlc installed..
<ActionParsnip> Gesi: did you md5 test the iso? Did you check the disk for defects?
<Dr_Willis> BUT  this is a upgrade.. vlc got installed first.. then kde.. so that maybe why i dont have the issue
<bullgard> Why does '~$ wmctrl -a Selector' not raise the window and give focus to the Window Selector 2.30.0 Applet?
<Gesi> i downloaded using torrents
<Gesi> but anyway how can i do that ???
<kuttans> no luck ActionParsnip
<SandGorgon> Dr_Willis, mine was a clean install of Kubuntu and then vlc...
<Dr_Willis> Gesi:  you may want to try the daily build iso image.. or the alternative installer image.
<Dr_Willis> SandGorgon:  I did that on my netbook.. and dident have the issue. So it may just be an odd quirk
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | gesi
<ubottu> gesi: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<SandGorgon> Dr_Willis, hmm... strange
<ActionParsnip> Kuttans: what message are you given?
<jordanl> ActionParsnip: how can i disable the optical drive during install? is there a specific boot parameter that i should lsend?
<Dr_Willis> SandGorgon:  ive seen weirder things with how kde/gnome handle default file assoiications.
<Dr_Willis> SandGorgon:  for a while GNOME folders were opening the 'search for file'  tool. :)
<ActionParsnip> Jordanl: enter bios and disable it there
<kuttans> the same old message
<Gesi> sorry for being so thick but i have another question, is it possible that unetbootin caused this problem because i am using an usb to install lynx
<kuttans> is there any debug command i can use to know which package is making this trouble? ActionParsnip
<Gesi> anyway bye
<ActionParsnip> Kuttans: if you upgrade in terminal it should say why
<kuttans> ActionParsnip : do u mean this command sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<kuttans> or is there anything else too?
<ActionParsnip> Kuttans: as far as I know yes. I always clean install
<kuttans> but that too was saying the same kinda error not any detail of what really is the problem
<kuttans> and there is no log being generated, can i add any extra parameters to make it happen?
<bullgard> Why does '~$ wmctrl -a Selector' not raise the window and give focus to the Window Selector 2.30.0 Applet?
<kuttans> it stops saying that calculating changes, and after that spits the same message
<kuttans> look like i have a lot of programs which dont have support in lucid
<lightstep> i'm trying out Lucid, and the "gnome" package is not installed. when trying to install it, it turns out to depend on "epiphany-extensions" and "swfdec-mozilla", which are conflicting packages. what should i do?
<lightstep> ok, "gnome-desktop-environment" doesn't have conflicts, trying to install it instead
<ActionParsnip> Lightstep: the desktop install will install all that stuff
<mustafa_> Compiz used to work fine when I installed the beta version, but since I've installed the updates of the beta 2 and it has stopped working and whenever i try to enable it the apperance application freeze. Any ideas?
<holstein> mustafa_: have you updated today?
<holstein> the other day, compiz wanted to be removed by updates
<holstein> seems like that has been resolved AFAIK
<mustafa_> holstein: Ya, I've just installed the update. Also I'm rechecking if there is an update I missed.
<Dr_Willis> Update the Updates!
<holstein> hehe
<lightstep> ActionParsnip, i installed 9.10 from the cd and upgraded to 10.4
<mustafa_> Dr_Willis: No more updates related to compiz, only a bash update.
<holstein> mustafa_: did compiz get removed during an update the other day?
<holstein> you might need to reinstall it
<ActionParsnip> Lightstep: gotcha: you could download the debs from the repos and force install them (swfdec and the other thing) to then install the gnome package
<holstein> i believe ubuntu-dekstop is the meta-package you want
<holstein> if you dont have it
<mustafa_> holstein: Ah, it got removed. Thanks :)
<mustafa_> holstein: Do java games work slow on linux, or it's just because of the beta version it's unstable?
<lightstep> i'll wait to see if some beta will accidentally fix it, and manage dependencies manually only after the final version
<holstein> hmmm, not sure mustafa_
<holstein> your graphics card and driver could have something to do with that too i bet
<mustafa_> holstein: Ah. The compiz is now working after I reninstalled it but still the apperance app. freeze when I enable it, however it works.
<gbear14275> Is there somewhere I can go to check my nouveau logs?
<ActionParsnip> Gbear14275: /var/log maybe?
<trigrou> do you know where i could find help about my gcc internal error ?
<gnomefreak> anyone having flash crashing firefox?
<gnomefreak> trigrou: best thing to do is file a bug on it
<trigrou> gnomefreak: ok thank you
<gnomefreak> np
<Sabre-Edge> I am having problems with the second beta of ubuntu can anyone help me ?
<Sabre-Edge> regarding ati drivers
<lightstep> Sabre-Edge, what is the problem?
<Sabre-Edge> hi
<lightstep> (i used to have ati, but don't have it any more)
<Sabre-Edge> I have some problems with the 2 beta of ubuntu 10.04 regarding the ati driver. When I start the computer i receive a prompt saying that I have to run the system in low graphics
<Sabre-Edge> and I can't use the desktop effects
<Sabre-Edge> just to let you know i had no problem when i was using ubuntu 9.10
<sputnikrock> In the moment I am unable to open any GTK program under Kubuntu.
<sputnikrock> I already filed a bug for launchpad
<lightstep> Sabre-Edge, did you have restriced drivers?
<Sabre-Edge> I activated the proprity drivers of ati
<Sabre-Edge> and then i had to restart the system
<Sabre-Edge> and that is when i was getting this problem
<Sabre-Edge> even the ubuntu logo at the begining appeared to be largeer than normal with very low resolution
<Troldrik> Halp... my lucid box doesn't boot anymore after an apt-get upgrade. Not sure exactly it stalls... I'd say somewhere in the initrd. Never gets to starting the daemons.
<mauri> i've just buyed scanner cannon lite 100 but it seems not supported by sane. Sameone can help me to get it work?
<lightstep> Sabre-Edge, i never had that. not sure what to do about this
<Sabre-Edge> i don't know the reason because with the previous version i had no such issues
<Sabre-Edge> i'll try re-installing it
<Troldrik> suspect it's this plymouth crap... recovery mode doesn't work either.
<arand> Troldrik: try nomodeset as a kernel boot option, or chroot into the install and try to fix it (remove plymouth?...)
<Troldrik> I'm chrooted in to it now... tried a purge, but it wanted to uninstall virtually the whole system.
<mauri> ho comprato uno scanner canon lide100 ma non è supporrtato da xane...si puo fare qualceh cosa?
<Oxymoron> Hey guys, how do I solve this irratinng problem: update-python-modules: error: hplip-data.private is not a recognized python-support module. ?
<ZykoticK9> Am I correct in assuming that package versions are frozen at this point?  Someone is asking if libimobiledevice 1.0.0 is going to be included in Lucid (apt-cache policy show 0.9.7-1ubuntu1).  Is the correct answer "no it won't"?
<nigelb> ZykoticK9, if it gets a feature freeze it might
<ZykoticK9> nigelb, thanks for replying.  Just to clarify, do you mean a "feature freeze exception"?
<aboleth> hey i'm running beta 2 on my laptop. I use a second monitor which worked well until I upgraded. It normally will work a bit past the login screen but then it will just turn off on the second monitor. Nothing in the monitor settings seems to fix it. What should I do?
<nigelb> !ffe | ZykoticK9
<ubottu> ZykoticK9: Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<Oxymoron> hplip status for Lucid please anyone?
<eagles0513875> hey Oxymoron
<Oxymoron> eagles0513875: Hey
<arand> Oxymoron: Status as in? My hp printer seems to work as it should, did in karmic though as well...
<skydrome> <gnomefreak> anyone having flash crashing firefox? >> yes and its annoying as all hell
<Oxymoron> arand: Status as in this: http://pastebin.com/KWUFvMWs
<gnomefreak> skydrome: there is something you might want to try. let me get link
<Oxymoron> arand: My printer works though
<gnomefreak> damn this is slow
<arand> Oxymoron: I've got that one version, never saw the upgrade error though... 32bit here, if that matter at all.
<aboleth> does anyone know about the monitors?
<skydrome> gnomefreak, it happens with both ff 3.6.3 3.6.4 and 3.7
<gnomefreak> ok skydrome i will be posting to ff mailing list later so i can find out more info on it but here is the link http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/lorentz/
<Oxymoron> arand: I dont know, I got that now and it annoys me as hell because apt-get never finish ...
<Oxymoron> arand: I am using Lucid Beta 2 32 bit
<gnomefreak> skydrome: i have a few more things to do around the house but i will be back later. if you test it please email me at gnomefreak AT ubuntu DOT com and let me know what you think and any issues you find with it. I will be testing it maybe tomorrow i wont have time today to do it
<CT1> Hi all.  2 questions.  1.  Is there any advantage to burning and installing beta2 or will using update manager result in the same outcome, but without having to reinstall various packages again (eg gimp, vlc)? 2. How can I record "what you hear" with audacious youtube videos, spotify in wine for example?
<gnomefreak> CT1: 1 == upgrade should be fine
<gnomefreak> 2 == no clue
<arand> Oxymoron: Maybe a reinstall/configure of python-support...
 * gnomefreak gone again
<CT1> To clarify question 1, I have a "frsh" install of beta1
<skydrome> gnomefreak, still crashes
<holstein> contact the poster of the youtube vids, and ask/pay for the audio
<gnomefreak> skydrome: 64 or 32?
<Troldrik> arand: nomodeset doesn't help still stuck.
<skydrome> x64
<gnomefreak> skydrome: thanks
 * gnomefreak gone for real this time :)
<CT1> gnomefreak: Thankyou.  A little like XP then installing service packs and getting a disk with the service pack in it right?
<Troldrik> init: ureadahead-other main process (1377) terminated with status 4
<Troldrik> is the last line on vt
<Oxymoron> arand: ""
<Oxymoron> WARNING: hplip-data.private does not exist.
<Oxymoron>          Some bytecompiled files may be left behind.
<penguin42> wth would Picasa open /dev/snd/controlC0 and stop Pulse?
<gnomefreak> !upgrade CT1
<gnomefreak> !upgrade | CT1
<ubottu> CT1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<gnomefreak> there you go
 * gnomefreak gone
<Oxymoron> debconf: (Can't locate Debconf/FrontEnd/Python.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at (eval 24) line 2.)
<billybigrigger> anyone updated today and not able to restart?
<Oxymoron> billybigrigger: Yes but only temporarly
<BluesKaj-Laptop> CTI , it's not like service paks on windows , this is an RC beta OS under development , it's not really similar
<billybigrigger> Oxymoron, what was your problem?
<CT1> gnomefreak: Thanks again.  I have installed beta1, I just wanted to know if Id be missing anything from not burning beta2 to disk, instead just using "update manager"
<billybigrigger> i'm afraid to reboot haha
<Oxymoron> billybigrigger: plymouth kinda freezed
<aboleth> does anyone have any idea why the monitor just stops working a bit after i log in?
<billybigrigger> Oxymoron, nvidia or ati?
<Oxymoron> billybigrigger: nvidia
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<billybigrigger> what was your workaround? just so i have a heads up if i run into that problem?
<aboleth> oh btw i have an ati radeon 200m
<BluesKaj-Laptop> CT1, you'd be better off just updating in the terminal everyday from the repositories, and make sure you enable all the available sources in the package manager
<arand> Oxymoron: hplip-data: /usr/share/python-support/hplip-data.private :: It's supposed to be included in hplip-data ...
<Oxymoron> arand: lol, well it cant be isntalled because python miss that module xD
<CT1> BluesKaj-Laptop: Just to be certain I understand, updating (a fully working) beta1 will yield the same results as a format and fresh install of beta2, but without the hassle of reinstalling flash, dvd playback and gimp?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> CT1, why a fresh install , just do the updates from your existing install
<lightstep> is there a list of packages that are dropped in 10.4? it seems that "gnome-volume-manager" does not exist any more, and i can't find anything about it in google: http://packages.ubunut.com/search?keywords=gnome-volume-manager
<CT1> BluesKaj-Laptop:  I thought so, just wanted confirmation.  Many thanks!
<BluesKaj-Laptop> CT1, right , good luck :)
<Oxymoron> arand: Cycle dependecies again, seriously who design these structures. hplip is dependent on hplip-data and hplip-data is dependent of hplip-data I think to install those oython module support
<iconmefisto> !info gnome-volume-manager
<ubottu> Package gnome-volume-manager does not exist in lucid
<lightstep> nm, it's probably removed (gnome does not support it any more). the responsibilities of the volume manager are spread between many packages, and i'm finding them one by one
<arand> Oxymoron: I guess you could just download hplip-data, extract that particular file and put it where it belongs...
<Oxymoron> arand: I dont know which that file that is? :S
<arand> Oxymoron: /usr/share/python-support/hplip-data.private
<Oxymoron> arand: Alright, thanks :)
<M0DCM_Dave> Any news on the GMA500 driver working in 10.04?
<M0DCM_Dave> Would be great to have the GMA500 working fully, instead of just having the correct resolution
<BluesKaj-Laptop> M0DCM_Dave, GMA500?
<M0DCM_Dave> intel gma500 graphics driver
<penguin42> BluesKaj-Laptop: As I remember there was a driver in Jaunty and it dropped out of Karmic for some odd reason about no one having updated the driver to the new X or the like; it's open source
<b_> wine help required
<xfact> Hey
<b_> xfact u know how to run starcraft in wine? or is it a lucid bug?.. worked fine in karmic
<evilshadeslayer> hmm.. in Kubuntu i removed the nvidia restricted driver and now i get a blank screen on boot... nothing.. the whole LCD panel is turned off?
<evilshadeslayer> s/?/!
<evilshadeslayer> any ideas?
<xfact> b_, Be sure you have latest 1.1.42 Wine and then try with the same way you install in Karmic
<evilshadeslayer> im in a older kernel right now
<maco> evilshadeslayer: do you have nouveau?
<Oxymoron> arand: Ah now it works again, I forced to update trhough dpkg :)
<xfact> b_, If it's a problem of graphics then it maybe a Lucid bug
<evilshadeslayer> maco: yep.. thats the default driver right?
<b_> xfact, i had upgraded from karmic... then nothingworks in wine in lucid.. even tried reinstall wine
<maco> evilshadeslayer: yeah but idk if you might have removed it or something
<bjsnider> evilshadeslayer, , did you remove the xorg.conf file too?
<xfact> b_, Which version you have?
<evilshadeslayer> maco: umm...i did : sudo apt-get remove nvidia-*
<evilshadeslayer> bjsnider: yeah did that asap :)
<b_> xfact, 1.1.42
<xfact> After running some Lucid updates my visual effects and window borders are doing problem (disappeared) what to do?
<maco> evilshadeslayer: mmk i dunno
<xfact> b_, Then it's I think your PC based Lucid bug
<evilshadeslayer> on a side note im testing out the driver from the xorg edgers PPA,but it worked a week before and i havent upgraded since
<xfact> Cause my WINE 1.1.42 in my Lucid working nicely :)
<evilshadeslayer> maco: ok
<b_> xfact, Failed to change to directory '/home/b/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/Starcraft' (No such file or directory)
<xfact> b_, As my common sense says you batter check out in your WINE C: drive Starcraft files are alright or not, specially the launcher file(s)
<xfact> Any one can help with my window border disappearance issue?
<M0DCM_Dave> I've not installed 10.04 for the reason of no GMA500 support yet
<b_> xfact, im tryin to uninstall.. reinstall .. neither work
<xfact> b_, IS your Starcraft files are ok?
<b_> were great in karmic
<b_> how do i check it?
<xfact> Hello, I am asking for help
<xfact> b_, Go to Wine menu and then click on "Browse C: drive" and then as usual go to Starcraft installed folder located probably under Program files and check out
<b_> xfact, the files r gone.. i guess i uninstalled it.. but the icons r still there in programs... cant reinstall starcraft
<xfact> Anyone can help me with How to get my visual effects back?
<xfact> b_, Wow! Then you found your problem, just install Starcraft again and you will probably have access to it again :)
<crazybyte> hello! what happened with the sun-java6-doc package on lucid lynx? I'm trying to upgrade it and the only option available is to remove it. I did some googling but I couldn't find any explanation why is the package missing. Could somebody enlighten me about this? Thank you!
<bjsnider> there are no sun-java6 packages at all
 * xfact thinks there more asker then helpers  
<b_> xfact, cant install either... nor starcraft nor wine..
<b_> xfact, how to completely uninstall wine.. and starcraft.. regular way doesnt work
<xfact> b_, Then how did you install it in Karmic, try the same way here
<BluesKaj-Laptop> M0DCM_Dave, I'm using an intel driver but it doesn't specify it as gma500, lspci | grep VGA outputs: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<xfact> b_, Well, I don't see any reason of completely uninstalling Wine, but as you want go to Synaptic and mark Wine package to "Remove completely"
<xfact> Well, I have just updated my system and now I am having 195.36.15 Nvidia driver, but in hardware driver it saying I am not using the "Recommended" rather I am using another version of it, would that causing problem with my visual effects?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> xfact, wine isn't working very well on either of my lucid machines and I can' t seem to find out why
<xfact> BluesKaj-Laptop, Well, it' surprising cause in my Lucid Wine working greatly! (I have upgraded from Karmic too)
<BluesKaj-Laptop> xfact, what apps are you running in wine , for example ?
<xfact> BluesKaj-Laptop, For now Picasa 3.6, ibibo games, Myspace IM (won't work as usual)
<evilshadeslayer> maco: figured it out
<evilshadeslayer> maco: kernel needed to be reconfigured....
<maco> evilshadeslayer: ah
<evilshadeslayer> maco: :)
<evilshadeslayer> now to wait for the scrambled icons fixes...
<xfact> Here is the picture of my situation, http://imagebin.org/92515
<evilshadeslayer> and powermizer....
<evilshadeslayer> xfact: ok i didnt catch your problem earlier... can you explain it all in one line?
<ZykoticK9> xfact, that's what my Hardware Drivers looks like as well - is nvidia working ok on your system though?
<C10uD> so, sometimes my keyboard enables the mouse control through the numeric keys automagically, any clue on why?
<xfact> ZykoticK9, Yup, problem is I an't have my visual effects any more, and most annoying is my window borders disappear every time after boot
<ZykoticK9> xfact, not sure about those issues -- sounds like the partial upgrade issue with metacity/compiz from the other day
<xfact> evilshadeslayer, Well, after running some updates my visual effects and window borders are not working, thats all
<evilshadeslayer> xfact: simple...
<evilshadeslayer> xfact: which WM ?
<crazybyte> bjsnider, beg to differ on the subject of sun-java6 packages. at least in my synaptic or aptitude they show up. that's why i asked. then the only option is openjdk without any sun-java packages? thank you!
<evilshadeslayer> xfact: gnome?
<xfact> evilshadeslayer, yes
<xfact> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<evilshadeslayer> hmm... run : compiz --replace
<xfact> evilshadeslayer, I am doing that every time after boot to have my window borders back, but what about visual effects
<evilshadeslayer> xfact: any errors?
<bjsnider> crazybyte, which sun-java packages are in your synaptic?
<xfact> ZykoticK9, Well some said it's a known issue, after few updates it will be solved, but now it seems like gonna happen
<BluesKaj-Laptop> xfact, i had the same issue , drop to a tty and try this : http://www.pastebin.ca/1859072
<crazybyte> sun-java6-bin, sun-java6... except sun-java6-doc
<crazybyte> bjsnider, ^^
<bjsnider> !find sun-java6-bin
<ubottu> Package/file sun-java6-bin does not exist in lucid
<crazybyte> strange
<xfact> evilshadeslayer, Well, no after some flickers Window borders coming back, but Visual effects still 0
<evilshadeslayer> also sun-java6-plugin :)
<crazybyte> i see
<evilshadeslayer> xfact: i think your missing composting
<crazybyte> that means that it stayed back from the upgrade
<evilshadeslayer> xfact: try --compost too
<bjsnider> crazybyte, did you upgrade from karmic or clean install lucid?
<bjsnider> !find sun-java6-plugin
<crazybyte> bjsnider, i did upgrade. that's the reason then. then there will be no sun java packages in lucid?
<ubottu> File sun-java6-plugin found in app-install-data
<Sabre-Edge> i wouldn't have done that
<Sabre-Edge> i upgraded and lost everything
<xfact> Well, Metacity --replace and compiz -replace has any major difference?
<methril> someone knows what could happen with usbmux?
<Sabre-Edge> do a fresh install
<methril> it could swhitch off a computer?
<evilshadeslayer> Sabre-Edge: thats not a solution
<bjsnider> crazybyte, i don't know about that. i was searching for that answer yesterday though
<Sabre-Edge> ok
<crazybyte> bjsnider, so did I earlier on Google but I couldn't find anything related that would explain it
<xfact> Actually I am worried about my Visual effects more then the window borders, cause I haven't even seen those in 2 days
<crazybyte> bjsnider, for the moment I won't remove them because I experienced some breakage with openjdk in the past.
<evilshadeslayer> xfact: like i said.. try : compiz --replace --compost
<bjsnider> openjdk breaks opera's java plugin
<xfact> BluesKaj-Laptop, Well, your console layout looks common
<xfact> evilshadeslayer, ahh! Now my window borders are gone
<evilshadeslayer> xfact: 0_o
<crazybyte> bjsnider, i don't care about java in opera, only in firefox but i need the rest
<penguin42> evilshadeslayer: What does the --compost do?
<evilshadeslayer> penguin42: just a more verbose option to enable composting
<BluesKaj-Laptop> xfact, yeah , I suspect it's generic , but it works .
<penguin42> evilshadeslayer: Is compost not compositing? or composing?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> crazybyte, ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<xfact> evilshadeslayer, I am not worried metacity --replace will bring them back, but still visual effects won't work as usual
<evilshadeslayer> penguin42: afaik with compiz.. its --compost
<crazybyte> bjsnider, this is what i found now http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-users/2010-04/msg00804.html
<crazybyte> BluesKaj-Laptop, I will try that too
<bjsnider> crazybyte, at or after release the sun0java6 packages will be in the partner repo is the answer i get
<crazybyte> yeah
<evilshadeslayer> xfact: hmm... ok do this : metacity --replace;compiz --compost
<crazybyte> that's what i found myself too
<crazybyte> BluesKaj-Laptop, the runtime is in restricted extras, you're right
<evilshadeslayer> xfact: idk alot about compiz but i think that should do it...
<xfact> evilshadeslayer, Well, it brought the window border back, thats all still no effects
<xfact> Aren't you guys facing/faced this problem, or it's just having in my pc?
<evilshadeslayer> xfact: idk then... sorry
<evilshadeslayer> xfact: also try changing the drivers or something :)
<xfact> That means I am only facing this
<crazybyte> bjsnider, i have the partner repos enabled already that's why i saw the packages but no doc though which is imho strange. anyway thx for helping me. BluesKaj-Laptop thanks also
<BluesKaj-Laptop> crazybyte, also for flash , flashplugin-nonfree
<xfact> It's weird when I am having my visual effects then my window borders are going off,
<crazybyte> BluesKaj-Laptop, yeah i know that. also i'm using medibuntu
<BluesKaj-Laptop> crazybyte, ok good :)
<crazybyte> BluesKaj-Laptop, my concern was for java because I need it for my work
<crazybyte> BluesKaj-Laptop, anyway thank you again
<BluesKaj-Laptop> right
<yofel_> wtf? I just rebooted and noticed that I have notify-osd running instead of knotify o.O
<informavore> hi folks, is networking completely haywire for anyone else.... I did an apt-get upgrade today, and now my laptop's ping times are >100ms, chrome never renders pages 'cause of timeouts, and firefox segfaults on startup...  I'm wondering if it's just my bad luck
<geekphreak> hiya al
<informavore> hi
<sirninja> Does anybody else use docky and have a problem with it crashing a lot in lucid?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> guys is udisks being held back for ages on everyones system?
<xfact> sirninja, Yup, mine crashes everytime probably for loading my Gmail notifications
<sirninja> xfact: does removing that docklet stop the crashes for you?
<xfact> sirninja, Never tried, it should cause before that docklet my docky was stable enough
<ActionParsnip> just me then
<thebishop> hello
<thebishop> Lucid runs quite nicely on my new laptop, but i'm noticing some occasional graphical glitches.  my chipset is intel 4500MHD
<holstein> hey thebishop
<thebishop> it's the kind of glitch i'd expect to see from a loose connection, and it doesn't seem to be related to anything in software
<holstein> what issues?
<holstein> i had some crazy black-screen issues
<holstein> without lock-up
<thebishop> yeah, this isn't locking up either
<ActionParsnip> reduce refresh rate may help
<holstein> seems that the new updates have gotten it
<crimsun> penguin42: is picasa still a wine-based "app?"
<holstein> on my EEE intel chip
<crimsun> penguin42: if so, you should be able to reproduce it with any wine-based app as the mixer polls current status
<penguin42> crimsun: I think so - but it's not just Picasa; I had the same thing happen when I started Blender - something odd is going on
<thebishop> ActionParsnip, refresh rate seems low if anything, this display has an led backlight and my eyes are sensitive to the flicker of led
<penguin42> crimsun: I haven't updated for about a week though
<thebishop> i see it on the road when taillights are led
<crimsun> penguin42: if anything calls into the mixer layer, that will happen. It shouldn't "stop pulse," though
<penguin42> crimsun: Exaile is stopping playing and I got it going again by doing a pasuspend /bin/true
<crimsun> what does "stop pulse" there mean, anyway? I interpreted it to mean "causes the daemon to segfault"
<penguin42> crimsun: No, I don't think it's segging, user.log still shows the same pid
<crimsun> penguin42: can you get a verbose log when that happens? (either bump the log-level in daemon.conf, or use wiki/PulseAudio/Log)
<crimsun> if it's just pausing, something is corking the stream
<crimsun> normally corking is requested by the app itself
<penguin42> sounds painful
<penguin42> but why would pasuspender /bin/true restart it if the app was involved?
<penguin42> crimsun: What would you like log-level set to ?
<crimsun> penguin42: I can't answer that until I see a verbose log :-)
<penguin42> hmmm a time loop :-)
<penguin42> crimsun: Does log-level=verbose do that?
<crimsun> debug should work
<crimsun> cmdline.c:                        pa_log(_("--log-level expects log level argument (either numeric in range 0..4 or one of debug, info, notice, warn, error)."));
<penguin42> ok and then do I restart pa or can I give it a kick?
<crimsun> depends how you're doing it
<crimsun> if you're using pactl, you don't need to restart the daemon
<crimsun> sorry, pacmd
<crimsun> e.g., pacmd set-log-level
<penguin42> and log level of 0=debug?
<xfact> Well, finally I have come to this conclusion, the stable going to release in 29th, not so far... so for any problems I can tolerate till then :)
<sjd> I have a quick question. I'm currently using 9.10 and have build the OpenCV library for Python, will it stop working if I upgrade to Lucid?
<crimsun> penguin42: yes
<sjd> will upgrading to Lucid break the current OpenCV setup with Python ?
<crimsun> penguin42: then after reproducing the symptom, e.g., grep pulseaudio\\[ /var/log/user.log
<sjd> any comments?
<penguin42> crimsun: Nothing in user.log from starting blender; blender spat out a series of bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111) so I guess it is trying to use audio, pasuspender /bin/true still restarts it
<crimsun> sjd: it'd be nice if you waited a few minutes
<sjd> crimsun: yes. for sure.
<djdarkman> hello, I create a wireless network with a laptop, but my android phone doesn't see it, why is that?
<sjd> djdarkman: are you sure that you have turned on the wireless ?
<crimsun> penguin42: sorry, should have been 4, not 0
<crimsun> I'm working with different masks across two different source packages
<djdarkman> yes it worked good another laptop running windows7, but my android phone doesn't seem to notice it
<sjd> djdarkman: are you using Lucid ?
<sjd> djdarkman: please be specific on your question.
<crimsun> sjd: it shouldn't "stop working," per se - but why aren't you using python-cv from the repository?
<DanaG> guawd, stupid iced tea.
<DanaG> segfaults firefox every time.
<penguin42> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/412220/
<sjd> crimsun: because I was depending on another library called cvBlobsLib in OpenCV which was not included in the python-cv package from repository.
<SandGorgon> is anybody using plasma-widget-networkmanagement in KDE rather than knetworkmanager in kubuntu 10.04?
<DanaG> hmm, buttons-on-the-left (now that it's no longer "fail" layout) is actually decent.
<DanaG> But, I still find those themes quite ugly.
<DanaG> =þ
<penguin42> crimsun: I'm going to disappear for a while; I'll be back in 30min or so if you need any more debug
<crimsun> penguin42: is this symptom reproducible in a GSt app?
<penguin42> crimsun: GSt?
<sjd> crimsun: why I asked was, the entire build depends heavily on ffmpeg and other third party libraries. so will get shot?
<crimsun> penguin42: GStreamer-based
<crimsun> sjd: well, it's likely that there will be some migration issues, yes, because Lucid has pretty significant ffmpeg changes
<crimsun> sjd: just rebuild your opencv version after the dist-upgrade if you're worried
<yofel> SandGorgon: yes, please note that it's still work in progress
<sjd> crimsun: okay. then i would not dare to move to Lucid now.
<penguin42> crimsun: totem doesn't seem to trigger it
<crimsun> sjd: I honestly don't see any difference between doing it now and three weeks from now
<crimsun> sjd: you'll have to recompile opencv regardless
<SandGorgon> yofel, no problem .. i'm masochistic anyways... reasonably usable ?
<sjd> crimsun: the problem is because, OpenCV is more or less umaintained. so whenever ffmpeg changes the data structures, OpenCV crashes.
<crimsun> penguin42: do any other "pure" / native alsa apps trigger it?
<djdarkman> sjd: if I wouldn't be using Lucid I wouldn't have came here in the first place :) I can't be any more specific about it, android 1.6 phone doesn't show my wireless network that I created with network manager
<crimsun> penguin42: e.g., speaker-test -c2 -l1 -twav
<sjd> crimsun: 3 weeks ahead makes a big difference, as I wont be using OpenCV again! :)
<penguin42> crimsun: The only ones I've seen today are picasa and blender - but I haven't tried anything; that speaker-test didn't do it
<yofel> SandGorgon: it works fine here for my home wpa2 personal G wireless, you need to load the settings module by hand though as it's experimental if you want to use it without knetworkmanager running at the same time
<crimsun> penguin42: are those both "pure" / native alsa?
<penguin42> crimsun: I don't know - I hadn't expected either of them to want audio at all!
<sjd> crimsun: thanks for the info.
<SandGorgon> yofel, yup.. I read the instructions at http://osdir.com/ml/kubuntu-devel/2010-03/msg00013.html
<aboleth> hey i'm running beta 2 on my laptop. I use a second monitor which worked well until I upgraded. It normally will work a bit past the login screen but then it will just turn off on the second monitor. Nothing in the monitor settings seems to fix it. What should I do?
<desero> anyone noticed gwibber-services using a lot of the CPU?
<ZykoticK9> desero, i did the other day!  seems to have calmed down other then the one time.
<vish> desero: main culprit Bug 530605
<desero> my friend just posted this to me: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgnome-keyring/+bug/530605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530605 in ubuntuone-client "gvfs-mount doesn't always work. gvfsd-smb starts using 100% cpu." [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530605 in ubuntuone-client "gvfs-mount doesn't always work. gvfsd-smb starts using 100% cpu." [Critical,Fix released]
<desero> yeah, vish, thanks ;)
<vish> ha:
<vish> bad ubottu repeating twice ;p
<desero> when I have already installed lucid, do I have to run the update-manager with the -d parameter?
<mawst> Anyone know where to get a good dictionary file?
<DanaG> damn icedtea*segfault*
<desero> mawst: from GNU aspell?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> desero, no , whynot run sudo apt-get update in the terminal
<desero> because it doesn't matter
<BluesKaj-Laptop> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<mawst> desero: for cracking
<BluesKaj-Laptop> time for my daily walk..bbl
<desero> yes, any dictionary would do the trick I suppose
<under0> Why ubuntu 10.04 uses 500mb of memory? i've just installed..
<Micc_> I'm upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04, but the upgrade is stuck on Installing the upgrades
<Micc_> the progress bar shows 25 minutes, below the progress bar says preparing memtest86+
<Micc_> And the Terminal says Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz... over and over
<Micc_> I deleted that image from the /boot dir
<Micc_> but its still saying that in the terminal
<penguin42> Micc_: Is it the same number after the .... ?
<Micc_> yeah. /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-19-generic
<JoshuaL> There was someone with the same issue I had yesterday. Cant remember which user it was but I have fixed my issue./
<JoshuaL> Just in case the user in questions is here atm :P
<avis> how does one install linux-alsa-modules for latest kernel if the ubuntu-audio-dev is not enabled ?
<crimsun> avis: you browse to /+archive/ppa and download manually?
<avis> i want to file a bug report against a ubuntu installation that might not be working for lucid so i removed your ppa so they could fix it
<avis> for oxygen hd
<avis> if not, i'll have to depend on your ppa forever
<AKM144204> avis:install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r) from ppa:ubuntu-audio-de
<avis> AKM144204, i wish for ubuntu to fix this themselves
<avis> another ppa wont help
<avis> the developers
<penguin42> avis: crimsun fixes most of the ubuntu pulse issues; take his ppas they will get back into the release
<avis> penguin42, got it.  if thats true, that'll definitely work.
<avis> his ppa simply is functional for my chipset
<crimsun> avis: are you referring to the oxygen hd issue that you posted to the ubuntu-devel* mailing list?
<avis> yes.  they wanted me to file a bug report on it, on launchpad, but if yours gets merged with ubuntu final, there is really no need to take it further.  there is nothing wrong with yours
<crimsun> avis: the "they" to which you refer is me.
<avis> oh i see
<avis> we'll you are mistaken i'm definitely good with sound as long as i use your ppa.  if i removed it, might be a different case
 * penguin42 had always thought there must be multiple crimsuns
<crimsun> penguin42: across the internets, absolutely
<crimsun> penguin42: across broken-ubuntu-sound, pro'ly not :-)
<avis> crimsun, so yours gets merged with the final release ?
<crimsun> avis: no, it's very, very late for such an invasive fix to land in Ubuntu's kernel
<avis> crimsun, will your ppa last for quite a long time, will there always be a fix ?
<crimsun> avis: I'll look again later this evening, but I don't think it's even worth trying to request it be added to the kernel source at this stage.
<avis> ok.  i'll leave it i your hands
<crimsun> avis: the ppa spins new linux-alsa-driver-modules packages daily
<avis> such a shame too, it was once functional with ubuntu alone i read on the forums.
<crimsun> avis: the developers have no plans to remove it, if that's what you're asking
<avis> remove the one that doesn't support oxygen hd ?
<crimsun> avis: "remove?"
<crimsun> avis: the one that doesn't work is in the kernel proper
<avis> nevermind.  you meant your ppa.  np thank you
<avis> i really appreciate your contribution to sound.  my speakers are nothing fancy, but thats a good sound card
<Micc_> How can I remove a linux kernel from ubuntu?
<crimsun> Micc_: meaning?
<crimsun> penguin42: so, pasuspender is actually _triggering_ the cork and uncork when you run it
<crimsun> penguin42: it very well could be an issue with the pulse alsa-plugin
<crimsun> penguin42: particularly since native pulse apps don't seem to trigger the symptom
<penguin42> crimsun: The fact it's both blender and Picasa makes that sound likely
<penguin42> crimsun: I'll do an update to the latest todays packages in a few minutes and see if it still triggers it
<Micc_> I want to remove one of the kernels from grub and get rid of the images. Is there a better way than just rm /boot/vmlinuz-...
<crimsun> Micc_: sure, deinstall the linux-image-foo package
<Micc_> how do I get the upgrade to finish now that its stuck on Found linux image:
<penguin42> Micc_: If you look in /boot how many vmlinuz-somethings do you have?
<Micc_> 3 now, I deleted one.
<penguin42> 3 is pretty normal - it shouldn't be a problem
<Micc_> But it still says it found it probably because I didn't remove the package. but I can't while the upgrade is happening.
<LinuxGuy2009> Hey guys my desktop machine with beta2 installed is stuck in an infinite loop checking the drive
<Micc_> I ctrl-c it
<LinuxGuy2009> How do I get to a command line to update the system and hopefully correct the issue?
<penguin42> Micc_: I don't think removing it is the right thing to do - I don't think that's the cause of the problem
<Micc_> we'll see if it leave my system in a broken state or not.
<penguin42> LinuxGuy2009: How long have you been waiting/how do you know if it's infinite!
<penguin42> Micc_: OK, if you've ctrl-c'd it try kicking off the upgrade again - don't reboot yet
<Micc_> its still going. it just skipped that part.
<LinuxGuy2009> Goes through to 42% and starts over each time. Gone through about 20 times now
<Micc_> now it looks like it will finish. Should I rerun it or stop it now and start it again?
<penguin42> LinuxGuy2009: hmm odd, how big is the drive and is it a normal internal drive?
<LinuxGuy2009> Says press c to cancel but doesnt stop
<penguin42> Micc_: I'd rerun
<LinuxGuy2009> Yeah i have a pair of SATA 500B drives.
<LinuxGuy2009> 500GB\
<Micc_> ok, so I'll wait till it finishes and before I reboot will it allow me to rerun it?
<penguin42> LinuxGuy2009: Separate filesystems or something clever?
<Micc_> won't it think its already upgraded?
<LinuxGuy2009> Umm HDD1 is / and HDD2 is /home
<Walzmyn> I'm having trouble getting my propritary nvidia driver installed in Beta
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<penguin42> Micc_: well, personally post-upgrade I'd run apt-get update, apt-get upgrade on a command line to check it's OK
<billybigrigger> anyone know where the mail notifications went? ie for chat and mail?
<penguin42> LinuxGuy2009: That should be OK, you could try booting from the live cd and fsck'ing individually
<Micc_> ok
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok ill try that right now
<penguin42> billybigrigger: Make sure you're running indicator-applet-session
<billybigrigger> they've disappeared after an update & reboot
<penguin42> put them back?
<billybigrigger> penguin42, didn't remove them
<billybigrigger> how do i start that process?
<billybigrigger> hmm nevermind, it's running
<penguin42> billybigrigger: Right click on the panel, add to panel, and add indicator applet and indicator applet session
<LinuxGuy2009> Ive never had to manually run fsck on a drive before. What do I do? fsck /dev/sda etc?]
<penguin42> yep
<penguin42> actually no
<penguin42> fsck /dev/sda1 if that's what the partition is
<LinuxGuy2009> oh ok cool
<maSSteredu> hello
<maSSteredu> has anyone problems with youtube in totem?
<maSSteredu> no one ? just I ? lol :D
<Walzmyn> Anybody else have trouble getting nvidia drivers installed after upgradeing to Beta?
<LinuxGuy2009> The downloaded one yes. One from repo, no.
<LinuxGuy2009> penguin42: Thank you fsck fixed me right up again. ;-)
<maSSteredu> Walzmyn: you can ignore the error message
<penguin42> LinuxGuy2009: It's curious that it got stuck though - can you report it as a bug just so it gets spotted if lots of other people find the same thing
<maSSteredu> walzmyn: just restart and you have the new one
<Walzmyn> maSSteredu: what do you mean ignore the error message?
<Walzmyn> maSSteredu: ok
<maSSteredu> Walzmyn: what error message is it?
<maSSteredu> an error that you have to look in /etc/var/ etc.?
<LinuxGuy2009> penguin42: Yeah sure thats probably a good idea. What should I file against?
<Walzmyn> maSSteredu: oh, looky there, my desktop effects are working, when I enable them
<maSSteredu> walzmyn: i had the same one , like many others, and we ignored it
<Walzmyn> maSSteredu: thankyouverymuch
<penguin42> LinuxGuy2009: Heck I don't know - mountall?
<maSSteredu> walzmyn: np xd ^^ have fun :)
<LinuxGuy2009> penguin42: hehe
<LinuxGuy2009> penguin42: Whats the package that fsck is part of? Isnt it like linux-tools or something like that?
<yofel> LinuxGuy2009: 40%? that's a new one, we had reports about stuck at 70% though
<LinuxGuy2009> yofel:  Yeah strange numbers to get stuck at.
<penguin42> LinuxGuy2009: Well there is e2fsprogs for ext2/ext3/ext4 /sbin/fsck.ext* and there is util-linux for /sbin/fsck - but those don't do the pretty front end
<penguin42> yofel: Any idea what the number is?
<yofel> LinuxGuy2009: and fsck belongs to the package the filesystem tools are in
<Walzmyn> ok, next issue - started with the 4.4 upgrade - The Akondi server won't start up
<LinuxGuy2009> Im not sure what to file it under so I guess I wont.
<yofel> penguin42: sec, need to search through my  bugmail
<yofel> bug 554079, and we have no idea what's broken
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554079 in sysvinit "Lucid boot failed to complete after fsck" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554079
<yofel> sysvinit is wrong, but as scott didn't change it either we're just leaving it at that for now
<penguin42> yofel, LinuxGuy2009: I suspect it's best for LinuxGuy2009 to comment and subscribe to that
<Walzmyn> dist-update is wanting to update ktorrent-data and remove ktorrent - Why's it want to remove ktorrent?
<yofel> Walzmyn: might be ktorrent isn't completely bulit yet, wait a hour or two and try again
<yofel> *build
<Walzmyn> yofel: ok, I wan't gonna remove it. You're saying its jsut not in the repo at the momement?
<ManDay> Is there a list with new features/changes besides bugs?
<penguin42> ManDay: You mean in Lucid or that people want?
<ManDay> lol
<ManDay> no i meant lucid
<penguin42> ManDay: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1#New%20features%20since%20Ubuntu%209.10
<ManDay> i se
<ManDay> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta2#New%20features%20since%20Ubuntu%209.10
<ManDay> e
<ManDay> omg hal fully removed?
<ManDay> i never thought this would happen within my time
<ManDay> default search engine made yahoo! is that a statement?
<ManDay> are there any specifics on *what* is new in gnome?
<arand> ManDay: Reverted to google, fyi.
<ManDay> fyi = ?
<arand> ManDay: For Your Information.
<ManDay> good lord i ll know that ill get the minimal package again. twitter integration packed with the vanilla package? ... where the heck have we come...
<Blastur> hello. if i upgrade to lucid beta 2 today, will it be a problem to upgrade it to lucid final later on?
<informavore> blastur: no, that's what aptitude safe-upgrade is for....
<penguin42> Blastur: Probably not, there are occasional problems but they normally get sorted
<JoshuaL> installing all updates will result in the final lucid :)
<JoshuaL> Blastur, but use aptitude safe-upgrade when installing updates when using the beta like informavore
<JoshuaL> like informavore said*
<Blastur> alrite
<subchee> hello
<subchee> could you help me, please? I'd like to compile acerhk module, but I can't...
<DanaG> Assertion '(size_t) decoded == a2dp->frame_length' failed at modules/bluetooth/module-bluetooth-device.c:1375, function a2dp_process_push(). Aborting.
<cleifer> Anybody know how to get the location bar to be editable in Nautilus using 10.04 ?
<cleifer> it's just buttons :-/
<informavore> right click on the location bar, it gives the option.
<DanaG> try this
<DanaG> just hit '/'
<cleifer> informavore, i don't see it
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> didn't work.
<DanaG> dang
<informavore> my bad, that's for dolphin...
<DanaG> ctrl-l works, at least.
<cleifer> DanaG, yeah you can type slash to go to a location but i want the editable location bar
<DanaG> weird... slash does not work for me.
<cleifer> yeah, you used to have a little pencil icon and could switch to it that way
<cleifer> didn't see it in the preferences menu either
<cleifer> is this bug-worthy?
<EagleScreen> is sun-java6-plugin still incompatible with Firefox 3.6?
<yofel> EagleScreen: *should* be fixed
<EagleScreen> mmmm
<EagleScreen> checking updates
<yofel> EagleScreen: what version do you have?
<EagleScreen> 6.19-0ubuntu2 and ubuntu3 revision is available
<yofel> yep, 3 is the fixed one
<EagleScreen> updating right now, thanks
<EagleScreen> what is the default Gnome theme for beta2?
<EagleScreen> i am curious
<topyli> EagleScreen, ambiance
<h4f> When I change my appearance preference. then press keep settings. the "keep settings" and "appearance preference" windows freezes
<DanaG1> "keep settings"?  I've never seen such a button.
<h4f>  DanaG1 yeap when you change appearance. it will change appearance in 30 sec time . if you want press kkeep settings button it will fall back to its previous settings
<DanaG1> oh, I see... the visual effects tab.
<DanaG1> right.
<DanaG1> forgot about that one.
<yofel> ok... since last updates somethin is messed up here... I have KDE running and notify-osd tells me that apparmor denied mysql access by akonadi -> wtf?
<AKM144204> Is anybody use the tool HDAAnalyzer??
<nvme> i have an ati 5770 HD, installed lucid just now and activated the 3rd party amd drive, now i keep getting pushed to low graphics mode.  The drivers worked fine in 9.10, anyone know whats up ?
<laumonier> i have just install lucid and i have a major graphic problem when im watching a video after a few minute my screen become full of color line that appear and disapear fastly and i have to reset my laptop . Am i the only one who have this problem??? is there someone to give me a piece of advice?????? thanks for answer
<informavore> ATI proprietary drivers don't work on lucid yet.  You are using opensource ati drivers, not same performance/functionality.
<duffydack> informavore, working here.
<jackhigh> informavore: working here too
<joaopinto> not here, at least testing 2 days ago
<joaopinto> was segfaulting on opengl apps
<penguin42> nvme: The open source drivers don't do the 5xxx chips yet, so you will need the frglx drivers
<jackhigh> nvme: i had to run aticonfig --initial manually did you try that ?
<nvme> jackhigh, no i dont know what that is :P
<penguin42> crimsun: The blender+pa audio bug still happens on something up to date for me
<nvme> penguin42, how do i get those ?
<jackhigh> open a terminal and run sudo aticonfig --initial and reboot see how it goes the fglrx are the 3rd party ones that you installed i think
<penguin42> nvme: Try system->administration->hardware drivers
<nvme> penguin42, yeah thats what i installed :P
<penguin42> nvme: OK, try following jackhigh's instructions - I've not tried it
<jackhigh> gl
<nvme> okay, need to restart brb
<informavore> jackhigh: doesn't work with my 760G [Radeon 3000] built-in... I used to stream HD on my screen, but lost it on upgrade to lucid
<BUGabundo> hey. I'm back :)
<penguin42> informavore: I run the opensource drivers on a 4350; haven't tried HD though, youtube is OK except when its got overlays when it really
<penguin42> slows down.
<jackhigh> the upgrade was funny with me too, i couldnt get fglrx to work at all with the upgrade but when i did a fresh install it worked i dont pretend to know why though
<coc0nut> Because upgrades break things.
<coc0nut> There's no reason for it, just the will of the universe.
<jackhigh> :)
<coc0nut> :(
<Blastur> so, i just installed ubuntu 10.04 beta 2 and the screen goes completely black after the splash logo displays (i hear the login sound). im guessing it does not have out-of-the-box support for my ati card like 9.10 had. what can i do?
<penguin42> Blastur: Which card?
<Blastur> ati radeon hd5750-based
<penguin42> Blastur: Add radeon.modeset=0 to the kernel boot line, boot and then install the closed source driver
<Blastur> ok, cool. ill try that
<Blastur> hmm, whats the easiest way to change your boot argument? i tried pressing 'e' at grub to edit my linux entry, but im not sure how to save it so its actually in use (it says "basic emacs editor".. but emacs is ctrl-x, ctrl-s to save, right?)
<Blastur> ctrl-x boots without saving it seems
<penguin42> Blastur: It should use it when you boot from there, I don't think it's emacs style I just thought it's something like hitting return ?
 * penguin42 hasn't actually got Grub2 in front of me
<Blastur> its grub 1.98
<Blastur> also, isnt 10.04 suppose to use kernel 2.6.33?
<Blastur> mine uses 2.6.32-19
<penguin42> no, 33 arrived too late
<Blastur> anyway, if editing the command line and then hitting ctrl-x to boot in grub should do it,.. then the modeset thing have no effect
<penguin42> does anyone know how you're supposed to manage to hit shift in a KVM guest ubuntu installation?
<nvme> jackhigh, it says Found fglrx primary device section, Unable to find any supported Screen sections
<BigMack83> can anyone help? I installed lucid but it seemed to have not recognized my windows 7 installation (i was dual booting before fine) so now in the grub menu when i select to boot into windows, i just get a blinking cursor and nothing happens. how can i restore the ability to boot into windows again?
<David-T> BigMack83: something similar happened to me... i had to boot from my win7 dvd and run bootrec.exe
<BigMack83> hrmm, i dont have a boot cd, just the recovery image
<BigMack83> David-T, once you did that did you have to re-install grub?
<David-T> well yes, but i'd already overwritten grub trying other things to fix it..
<BigMack83> ah
<David-T> i think it was the /rebuildbcd that fixed it, but TBH I'm not sure
<tucemiux> when is lucid getting released?
<BigMack83> well im not sure what i can do if i dont have the actual recovery cd. arent there sites where you can download the boot recovery to put on a disc and boot from to fix it?
<tucemiux> on april 29th
<tucemiux> i see
<tucemiux> sound is still quite broken
<David-T> BigMack83: i expect that's illegal, but possible...
<DanaG> If you have another win7 machine, you can make a recovery dvd.
<DanaG> or cd.
<tucemiux> BigMack83, what are you attempting to fix?
<DanaG> Probably a bcdedit issue -- partition ID changed?
<BigMack83> hrmm, yea. well if i could boot into windows i could rip the recovery cd's. lol but if i could do that it would defeat the purpose of needing them.
<BigMack83> after installing lucid it borked my dual boot, so i cant boot into windows anymore.
<tucemiux> BigMack83, that's an easy fix
<BigMack83> i dont have the recovery cd, just the recovery image that is a ghost of the HD
<BigMack83> recovery cd for windows
<BigMack83> is it?
<tucemiux> BigMack83, ever heard of grub2?
<BigMack83> any tips
<BigMack83> yes thats what i have installed
<tucemiux> BigMack83, can you boot up into lucid?
<BigMack83> in it now
<tucemiux> you know how to use paste bin?
<BigMack83> si
<tucemiux> sudo fdisk -l
<tucemiux> BigMack83, even easier, just update grub
<tucemiux> sudo update-grub
<BigMack83> http://pastebin.com/mR42ZztD
<BigMack83> ah, ermm, hold on
<KDesk> hi. usgin the latest firefox version, I get no KDE integration, is something else that I have to activate?
<BigMack83> tucemiux, http://pastebin.com/aCLTr3Hh
<BigMack83> thats after update-frub
<tucemiux> BigMack83, so you have a recovery partition on your first hard drive and then on the second partition you have windows7?
<BigMack83> *update-grub
<duffydack> windows 7 has its loader on another partition...
<dim705> Hello. I've a problem with the view in Ubuntu Lucid Lynx. After, let's say 15 minutes, my eyes start to burn and I get headache. The view is somehow blurred. The graphic card is Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) but I could not found the driver version. Can somebody help me? Thanks a lot!
<duffydack> a 100mb partition.
<BigMack83> SSD 1-> linux ; HD 2 windows, and a seperate files partition.
<coc0nut> <smartass>sudo aptitude install glasses</smartass>
<coc0nut> ;)
<BigMack83> heh
<tucemiux> duffydack, that is the problem, BigMack83 grub2 starts counting partitions from 1, I believe, you might have an issue if you have windows7 on the second partition but why dont you reboot your machine and try booting into windows7
<BigMack83> yea windows is on /dev/sda1 and linux is on /dev/sdb1
<BigMack83> windows in on the first harddrive. i had it backwards. i normally use linux so i think with it as first sometimes
<bjsnider> dim705, maybe the panel isn't at its native resolution
<DanaG> I wonder if it needs the drivemap thingy.
<DanaG> if Windows is on a separate physical drive.
<duffydack> restore windows mbr then restore grub?
<tucemiux> BigMack83, updating grub should do it, if not then you can create your own entry in a file "40_custom"
<BigMack83> windows and linux are both on seperate physical drives yes. they are both internal drives.
<dim705> Hello bjsnider the resolution is 1920x1200 it's a Syncmaster T240. I should be ok.
<BigMack83> Hard drive 1: sda1 has windows, sda2 has a seperate files partition (no OS), second harddrive has linux on sdb1 and swap on sdb2
<tucemiux> BigMack83, any particular reason why windows7 doesnt boot?  I have a quad boot and it works just fine, on my every day hard drive I have XP and karmic, on a second hard drive im testing windows7 and lucid
<Airells> ubuntu's install time from wubi = 3 m  , kubuntu's install time from wubi = 50 minut ,  why there is such a big different in time ?
<dim705> Could it be a problem with the graphic driver?
<tucemiux> Airells, ubuntu is not the same as kubuntu
<BigMack83> not sure. i was dual booting with Win7/Jaunty fine. Then after installing from disk lucud, whenever i said to boot into windows i just got a blinking cursor and never booted into windows
<BigMack83> tucemiux, ^^
<Airells> know it but why 47 minut faster
<Airells> minutes *
<tucemiux> Airells, it's like asking why the mets suck so bad and the yanks have an awesome team
<BigMack83> haha
<coc0nut> It really isn't.
<BigMack83> because the SF giants are the best
 * BigMack83 ducks
<Airells> i bet you are talking about american football:P
<BigMack83> yes, i am a giants fan. at least im not a bandwagoner
<tucemiux> BigMack83, it looks like you just needed to update grub, just update grub, reboot your machine, if that doesnt do it then create a custom entry in 40_custom
<BigMack83> tuxyea im rebooting now. will let you know if it works. thanks for the help
<tucemiux> no problem
<DanaG> hmm, does your system have a "hit f9 for boot menu" or such thing?
<DanaG> Or F12 on Dell, for example.
<Blastur> hm, im still having problems getting X to work properly with my ATI HD5870 card. I installed the binary driver from ATI, and now X prints errors in its log like this: dlopen: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so: undefined symbol: DPMSEnabledSwitch
<Blastur> and so fglrx_drv.so seems fucked
<diverse_izzue> after upgrading from karmic to lucid, my gdm still has the karmic wallpaper, not the new purple lucid one. what to do?
<DanaG> weird... ubuntu-mozilla-daily is broken.
<DanaG> XML Parsing Error: undefined entity    Location: chrome://browser/content/browser.xul      Line Number 31, Column 1:<window id="main-window"
<Zenker> wow did anyone else get a massave update today? theres over 148 packages in mine
<diverse_izzue> Zenker, yes. stuff which was held back during beta2 freeze
<Zenker> so i take it that theyre all ok now?
<DanaG> hmm, and now it's working again.
<C-S-B-N900> diverse_izzue: just change the background to whatever you like.
<diverse_izzue> C-S-B-N900, how?
<Zenker> is there a reason that the gconftool-2 isnt working? i wrote a script for ubuntu 9.10 that changes the background in a timed interval, but its not working in 10.04 any suggestions on what i need 2 do?
<Zenker> hya holstein hows ure saturday goin?
<C-S-B-N900> diverse_izzue: right click on the desktop or preferences
<diverse_izzue> C-S-B-N900, i'm talking about GDM, the login manager. not my desktop
<vinicius> x2x is awesome
<Zenker> vinicius what is x2x?
<vinicius> zenker, basically "sharing keyboard and mouse" between two X sessions
<Zenker> oh, cool i have some hardware that lets me to that with 2 puters, its been in my closet for like 3 years now :)
<C-S-B-N900> diverse_izzue: oh sorry. can you not change that from the pref menu as well. just change the theme.
<Zenker> ok i had to do a partial upgrade, now that its done do i need t reboot b4 the rest or can i just goahead and go back to update manager and finish the rest?
<diverse_izzue> C-S-B-N900, i wouldn't know how... I think it should have changed upon upgrade, but didn't
<Zenker> well actually, its still cleaning up, so should i restart 1st or can i just goahead and install the rest?
<Zenker> DANGIT i was hoping the update would fix my issues with metacity/compiz
 * Zenker is kicking his table
<psi_> this is terrible, I try to use sage and I get an error
<Zenker> The program crashed on an assertion failure, but the message could not be retrieved. Apport does not support reporting these crashes.---what does this mean exactly? i closed firefox and desktopcouch crashed or DID it?
<Zenker> i get this all the time, should i just start checking the box to not report them anymore?
<psi_> Here is the error: http://pastebin.lugmen.org.ar/5932
<penguin42> Zenker: Which one is crashing?
<ripps> huh... just tried out the 2.6.34-rc3 kernel from the the kernel-ppa, but during boot it put my monitor in suspend and wouldn't turn on.
<Zenker> i cant remember them all, its almost as if the crash reporter its self is flawed
<joaopinto> psi_, and what is "sage" ? can't find any package with that name
<Zenker> it reports that a prog crashed, when im using such program, it reports that a prog crashed when i closed it, only once or twice ive actually been able 2 report the crash
<psi_> joaopinto, Look for sagemath , is a program that combines a lot of math programs
<Zenker> it frequently says that the software center crashed-while im still using it-when i click on report it gives me the same message
<chorse> I cannot get xubuntu+qt+phonon runnning, qt 4 settings says phonon was not available but i installed the packages. any suggestions or at least success reports?
<joaopinto> psi_, it seems to depend on ipython: sudo apt-get install ipython
<psi_> joaopinto, It is installed
<joaopinto> hum, it's unable to import it's modules
<psi_> psi@psi-laptop:~$ aptitude search ipy
<psi_> i   ipython                         - enhanced interactive Python shell
<joaopinto> psi_, from python I am able to "import IPython"
<joaopinto> so it's an issue with sage, somehow overriding the pythonpath
<psi_> do you think it is solveable ?
<joaopinto> psi_, run python and try: import IPython
<psi_> ill do
<psi_> no message
<joaopinto> ok, so it imports without an error
<psi_> i dont know if it is importd joaopinto
<joaopinto> it does, otherwise you would get an error
<psi_> mmm can i correct the problem?
<joaopinto> try: import something_dummy
<joaopinto> if you know python you can, just fix sagemath :P
<psi_> joaopinto, Maybe only it is necesary to change a path
<vinicius> people still trying to package sage? have their devs changed mind? =P
<psi_> vinicius, I didnt understand
<psi_> Should it work in 10.4 ?   http://sagemath.c3sl.ufpr.br/linux/32bit/index.html
<vinicius> psi_: it's quite self-contained, so yes it should
<vinicius> it's just that people have been trying to package that monolith monster for sometime for several distributions
<psi_> thanks
<ibkanat> how do I adjust my mouse to be slower then is set all the way to slow on point acceleration?  before I would do xset m 1/2 but that does seem to help with lucid
<joaopinto> grr, my 3rd system freeze today
<RDJ> man Gwibber is seriously bugged
<RDJ> am always uploading crash reports via apport
<RDJ> hope they fix it for the RC...
<BUGabundo> RDJ: like what?
<BUGabundo> I don't have a SINGLE crash from gwibber
<BUGabundo> using archive or daily PPA?
<BUGabundo> and which type of accounts?
<RDJ> standard Lucid install
<RDJ> facebook and twitter
<RDJ> fully up-to-date
<BUGabundo> mew
<RDJ> not the daily ppa
<BUGabundo> daily ppa, 3 statusnet, one twitter
<BUGabundo> ZERO crashs
<RDJ> hmmm
<RDJ> mebbe the PPA is worth a look then
<RDJ> they fixed the CPU issues
<RDJ> just buggy
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> fixed
<Airells> hi , could you try generete rsa-rsa key using  gpg --gen-key  ? 2048 ( 10.4 ubuntu ofc )
<RDJ> ok, I'll look into that
<Airells> i have a little problems with not enought entropy
<BUGabundo>  2662    0/s    0/s       2157K 398.3M 33868K     0K     0K   1% gwibber-servic
<adalal> hey, i dont seem to be able to use my mic
<BUGabundo> even when forcing refreshs
<BUGabundo> gwibber is now very light
<adalal> Airells: generate entropy by running things in the background
<RDJ> yes, when it doesn't crash it runs great
<BUGabundo> as I said
<BUGabundo> I don't remember seeing it crash
<BUGabundo> end all gwibber stuff
<BUGabundo> and then start it like this, RDJ
<Airells> adalal i do it
<Airells> watching film etc
<Airells> doesnt help
<BUGabundo> $ gwibber-service -d -o
<BUGabundo> and after that stops, open a new tab and run
<BUGabundo> $gwibber
<BUGabundo> let me know if you get any traces or crashes
<Airells> adalal it looks like some kind of bug , everytime the same amount of bytes ( 284 ) ubuntu 10.4 and kubuntu 10.4
<RDJ> Am giving it a go
<RDJ> seems to be ok now
<RDJ> but I can point you to one of my bugs that I've uploaded to Launchpad
<RDJ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/560092
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560092 in gwibber "gwibber-service crashed with AttributeError in _read_chunked()" [Undecided,New]
<adalal> anyone knows why i can't use my mic on my laptop?
<dooglus> is there some way of having the system run a script when I resume from a suspended state?
<dooglus> I've tried putting a script in /etc/apm/resume.d/ but it doesn't run
<penguin42> ooh the installer in Beta2 is a lot prettier
<neon__> any idea on how to get ati video card to properly work on lucid?
<penguin42> neon__: Upgrade or fresh install?
<neon__> fresh install
<ZeroKewl> hi
<ZeroKewl> can anyone help with installing Unreal3.2
<neon__> i tried loading the drivers thru restricted drivers dialog but no luck
#ubuntu+1 2010-04-11
<penguin42> neon__: I've not tried the frglx drivers on lucid, (my hd4350 works with the open drivers) but someone before suggested sudo aticonfig --initial
<ZeroKewl> im on ubutun 10.04 if that helps
<Oxymoron> Could someone explain to me why not Chromium or Firefox stops if I am looping an ifninite loop inside it? (Accidently created a infinite loop in programming xD)
<Zenker> is there a limewire equivalent for 10.04?
<joejayM> anyone tried beta2 on eeepc900 hw? it seems to broken my wireless n sound
<duffydack> I had to use aticonfig --initial to get it to work... directly after installing the fglrx driver
<neon__> open drivers?
<neon__> you mean the ones that get install using the restricted drivers dialog?
<duffydack> restricted ones in hardware drivers
<duffydack> the open one is just 'there'
<psi_> caibre doent works, give a segmentation fault. :(
<neon__> ic ok i guess i'll get by now with the open drivers thanks
<SuperMiguel> any of you guys having issues with firefox working very slow in 10.04?
<Zenker> is there an equivalent for limewire
<joejayM> wifi n sound worked fine in beta1 now in beta2 its broken... for eee pc 900
<SuperMiguel> Zenker, frostwire
<SuperMiguel> no one?
<SuperMiguel> any of you guys having issues with firefox working very slow in 10.04?
<ZeroKewl> i know frostwire
<Mulder> SuperMiguel, works fine for me
<Mulder> SuperMiguel, where is the slowness coming in?
<ZeroKewl> forstwire works fine u have to install java6 though
<SuperMiguel> Mulder, loading sites
<Mulder> SuperMiguel, nope, not a problem for me
<joejayM> SuperMiguel, FF worked ok for me in beta1 but haven tried under beta2 yet due to wifi problem
<Mulder> i did have a performance/stability issue but that was caused by me pushing xorgedgers
<SuperMiguel> ummm
<SuperMiguel> wonder why :S
<Mulder> starcraft/broodwar sadly doesnt work properly in wine anymore due to new kms drivers
<Mulder> oh well
<laumonier1> hi there i have a problem since im on lucid now when im watching a video after a few minutes my screen becom full of color line and i cant do anything exept reboot. Does someone have the same problem? somebody could give me a piece of advise??thanks
<Mulder> laumonier1, what graphics card?
<Mulder> sounds like a video driver problem
<laumonier1> ati radeon mobility x1700
<Blue11> Mulder: that was gonna be my question
<laumonier1> no problem on karmic
<Blue11> laumonier1: old card?
<laumonier1> 3 year
<Zenker> is frostwire as good as limewire, like is it as fast/faster and can i still dl the same stuff?
<Mulder> yeah, i think it's due to buggy ati drivers
<Blue11> newer then my ati card -- I have some issues but not that
<Mulder> well, either driver, or the drm, or the kms stuff
<Blue11> laumonier1: what happens if you restart the gdm?
<laumonier1> gdm?(im noob)
<Blue11> laumonier1: graphic display manager -- have you tried a sudo service gdm restart
<laumonier1> after graphic problem?
<Blue11> well you'd have to enter that in a terminal window
<Blue11> or do an alt+f2
<Zenker> ok ill just try it out, but how do i get it its not in the software center ?
<laumonier1> when i do ctrl alt f1 or other the problem is still here
<Blue11> ahh
<eldon> any of you all have issues with 10.04 booting up to the login screen, but the window doesn't show up, just sits with a purple backround? i can press the power button and the shutdown/restart/standyby window shows up
<Blue11> laumonier1: what driver are you using?
<laumonier1> radeon
<laumonier1> basic driver
<Blue11> laumonier1: ahh I am using the stock ati driver
<Blue11> laumonier1: this is what I have:  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<penguin42> oh, that's an OLD Radeon
<Blue11> penguin42: quite old
<Mulder> laumonier1, try ctrl alt f1, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Mulder> you will lose your current session
<Blue11> Mulder: okay that works too
<penguin42> Blue11: I had one similar that I could never quite get happy with 3d stuff
<laumonier1> cant do anything because i see nothing after the problem
<laumonier1> only color line which appears and dissapears very fast
<Blue11> laumonier1: have you checked your x settings?
<coc0nut> ctrl+alt+f1 should bring you to a terminal though
<wer-ist-roger> hej everyone. My computer shows a black screen after booting into the system. I read some other posts about this problem. But nobody never relly fixed it
<wer-ist-roger> or it was fixed by a newer kernel
<wer-ist-roger> any body got the same problem and got to fix it?
<penguin42> wer-ist-roger: What graphics card?
<Blue11> wer-ist-roger: i had that problem a few weeks  back but they seemed to fix it.
<Blue11> what kernel are you running?  Hint:  uname -a
<wer-ist-roger> penguin42: ATI EES1000
<penguin42> wer-ist-roger: Oh not come accross the EES stuff - try booting with radeon.modeset=0 on the kernel line
<wer-ist-roger> Blue11: right now I'm running 32-19-generic. But I also tried server
<Blue11> 32.19 is the latest --
<wer-ist-roger> as a matter of fact I started with server and went to generic after having problems with graphic all the time
<crimsun> penguin42: is blender a native pulse app?
<Blue11> well server edition is mostly for command line operatons
<Blue11> wer-ist-roger: where you don't really need x-windows
<wer-ist-roger> Blue11: that's the reason why I switched to general. I'm running a server but need an X for one very important application
<Blue11> wer-ist-roger: what's that?
<Micc_> will my computer still boot with an older kernel after upgrading to 10.04 beta2 and linux-image-2.6.32-19-generic failed to install
<penguin42> crimsun: Don't know; in it's package dependencies I don't see pulse but I do see libalut0 which is apparently an OpenAL implementation
<Blue11> pulse audio is a piece
<wer-ist-roger> Blue11: It is kind of complicated it has something to do with streaming a webcam for security reasons. But mostly it runs server systems (and even them run in a virtual maschine)
<Blue11> wer-ist-roger: yeah that is beyond my knowledge level
<DanaG> If you have specific issues with pulseaudio, file bugs on those issues.  Otherwise, it's just bashing or ranting. =þ
<DanaG> oh yeah, try going to #radeon with those ATI issues.
<crimsun> penguin42: hmph, openal-soft is already fixed, however. Can you check your verbose log?
<Blue11> DanaG: have specific issues, I contacted them, nothing yet.
<penguin42> crimsun: You mean rerun in log-level 4 again?
<crimsun> Blue11: do you have patches for the issues you're experiencing with pulse?
<crimsun> penguin42: yes
<wer-ist-roger> basicly you don't have to worry about all those services of the system. Right now I just want to have running X
<Blue11> crimsun: no -- I have to jiggle the digital volume control between songs, or the audio goes fritzy
<crimsun> Blue11: please provide patches, thanks.
<Blue11> crimsun: how can I?  I don't know how to fix that...
<crimsun> Blue11: have you filed a bug report against alsa-base?
<eldon> here's a piece, should i file a bug report on the fact that 32-18 is able to communicate with my usb hard drive, but 32-19 isn't? qosmio x305 laptop.
<wer-ist-roger> penguin42: where do I have to type in modeset=0 ?
<Blue11> crimsun: I did unless they removed it.
<crimsun> Blue11: bug reports can't be removed. Which bug report did you file?
<Micc_> I get this error when I try to apt-get install the linux kernel. Internal Error: Could not find image (/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-19-generic)
<Blue11> crimsun let me see if I xcan find it brb
<crimsun> eldon: I'd wait until later next week (e.g., Monday/Tuesday) after -20 is released
<penguin42> wer-ist-roger: Get the grub menu by holding shift as your system boots and then edit the boot line of the kernel (I think it's e to get to edit) and then add radeon.modeset=0
<eldon> thanks
<crimsun> eldon: i.e., there isn't much point in testing with -19 since it's going to be superceded in a matter of hours/days
<RPG-Master> OK, I have a bug to report
<Blue11> crimsun: oh they closed one of them - the no volume control one - don't see the other one
<crimsun> Blue11: which bug report?
<penguin42> crimsun: paste.ubuntu.com/412345/
<RPG-Master> When I push the little button on my trackpad, it turns off the pad, but it makes me click it 2 times to turn it back on, and then the light on my pad is orange (stands for off) so I have to push it one more time to make the light blue (on)
<Blue11> crimsun: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/538099  one of the issues
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538099 in indicator-sound "No Volume Control Applet Display" [Low,Invalid]
<wer-ist-roger> penguin42: thx I will try this. I hope it works. But I have to wait about half an houre till I can test it
<Blue11> i will see if I can refile and see what happens
<penguin42> wer-ist-roger: No problem, it seems to have helped some ATI hd5xxx series users
<RPG-Master> Anyone here using the beta on a laptop?
<crimsun> Blue11: no need to refile
<crimsun> Blue11: you've conflated two symptoms in that one bug report
<wer-ist-roger> penguin42: even though I don't have a hd5xxx card I hope it will help
<eldon> RPB-Master yes, x305 qosmio
<crimsun> Blue11: "the volume control...never has an option to display" is one bug
<penguin42> wer-ist-roger: I made the suggestion because perhaps it's a whole bunch of the ATI cards that kms shouldn't be touching
<crimsun> Blue11: "...then the sound buzzes a lot" is a separate bug
<crimsun> Blue11: one bug report per symptom, please
<crimsun> penguin42: doesn't look like it's using the native route: Apr 11 00:33:34 major pulseaudio[1862]: client.c: Freed 48 "ALSA plug-in [blender-bin]"
<crimsun> penguin42: do you have a custom openal-soft configuration file in /etc/ or ~/ ?
<penguin42> crimsun: Any idea how to check if the one in /etc/openal is the package default?
<penguin42> crimsun: The one that's there has all the active lines commented out including the one that sets driver order
<crimsun> sha256sum /etc/openal/alsoft.conf
<crimsun> 08e81baa4430e1afba439bdcad5ece04316a667764123d97e44f883e5dacd61b  /etc/openal/alsoft.conf
<penguin42> yep, that matches
<crimsun> it should be set to use pulse by default. Perhaps blender has a configuration option to set the output driver?
<penguin42> crimsun: I've tried nuking my .blender
<Blue11> wow firefox is having some issues gonna try opera
<penguin42> crimsun: I seem to have a .libao which has in it the line default_driver=pulse so you would have thought that's right
<sjd> hi. can someone help me with setting up the lucid themes in Karmic ?
<autobot> sjd: System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<crimsun> penguin42: ~/.libao != openal-soft
<sjd> Sorry, I mean t install them.
<penguin42> crimsun: Well I don't have any openal stuff in ~ at all - but still
<crimsun> libao2 and libopenal1 are pretty different :-)
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> crimsun: This bug isn't a biggy for me - it just struck me that something was going on
<sjd> crimsun: do you have any pointers to setting up lucid themes to karmic? thanks!
<crimsun> sjd: no, sorry, not my area
<sjd> crimsun: alright. sorry
<crimsun> penguin42: I'm not sure blender even has a native pulse backend
<vinicius> hm, it's been 2 days now, and some of my purchased music are still being transfered to ubuntu one
<penguin42> crimsun: I couldn't see any settings for it
<Blue11> crimsun re;ported the bug don't have the bug number
<crimsun> Blue11: eh? It should be obvious from the web page...
<dodddummy> the colors are wrong when i play dvds.  is that a known issue?
<crimsun> dodddummy: perhaps. Check the bug reports for your X.Org video driver.
<Blue11> crimsun: I closed the browser, then tried to go back in after it, but I guess I have set opera up to keep to history
<dodddummy> crimsun, about 5 different nvidia cards i've tried
<crimsun> Blue11: which package did you file against?
<Blue11> and it absolutely doesn't work on firefox
<MBHAKM> crimsun: Is there any possibility to check via HDAAnlayzer  for bug#555978
<crimsun> dodddummy: are you using nouveau or NVidia?
<Blue11> crimsun: I said I didn't know, but it may be under indator appet
<crimsun> MBHAKM: possibly, but I'm busy ATM
<crimsun> MBHAKM: hda-emu is better
<log|in> damnit
<log|in> just killed my ubntu
<Blue11> crimsun: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/560387
<log|in> again =/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560387 in ubuntu "pulse audio crackles after each track is played" [Undecided,New]
<log|in> ok so i had beta 1 indstalled
<log|in> so i used konsole to update
<dodddummy> crimsun, i guess that'd be a good thing to find out.  i forgout to look.
<log|in> now when i boot ubntu my wifi wont work
<log|in> any ideas why?
<crimsun> Blue11: that's a sound driver bug
<crimsun> Blue11: it's a known issue for the cs46xx cards
<Blue11> crimsun: ahh didn't know that...
<Blue11> thanks
<bjsnider> dodddummy, is it that the red and blue are reversed?
<MBHAKM> crimsum:once you are free, can you update in bug# how to test via hda-emu
<log|in> anyone?
<crimsun> MBHAKM: I'll try
<dodddummy> bjsnider, i don't think so.  it's mostly black and white with a little color thrown in.
<MBHAKM> crimsun:thanks
<Micc> I just upgraded my laptop to 10.04 beta2, but it won't boot now.
<Micc> It says error: unkown command 'LoadFont' then error: File not found
<penguin42> what else does it say?
<Micc> thats it, then it reboots.
<polimatyu> I'm having some weird errors on boot, broken pipes.
<Micc> I don't even see the grub menu anymore.
<Micc> is there a way to force the grub menu?
<penguin42> Micc: Hold down left shift right at the start
<Micc> ok let me try that.
<polimatyu> Also, the record your encryption passphrase dialog box is broken on a new install.
<Micc> That doesn't do anything, same thing happens. unknown command 'loadfont'.
<Micc> then error: file not found.
<Micc> I get the windows boot loader first
<Micc> where it shows windows 7 then ubuntu
<penguin42> Micc: google suggests that's a grub problem and given that you had problems installing and setting up kernels I wonder if the two are related
<Micc> I had a problem before this where the first kernel version wouldn't load. I would have to select the second one down.
<Micc> Is there a way to repair grub with a recovery cd or somethign?
<iconmefisto> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<iconmefisto> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<penguin42> Micc: Is this machine an upgrade from karmic or something earlier
<Micc> yes
<Micc> 9.10
<penguin42> was it a karmic fresh install or was it upgraded to karmic?
<Zenker> im trying to install frostwire and i get this Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java6-jre. . i checked the software center and i do have openJDK java 6 runtime,  web start and the icedtea java plugin, what am i missing
<Micc> penguin42, I think it was wubi or a fresh install
<penguin42> Micc: If you dpkg -l grub    does the line start with un or ii ?
<Micc> can I burn a 10.04 beta2 CD and install over the top without format and keep my files?
<Micc> penguin42, I can't boot the machine now, so I can't run any commands like that.
<penguin42> ah hmm
<Zenker> Micc the best suggestion i have for u is to move your  files somewhere else temp, install , then move them back
<Micc> theres nothing on there I couldn't manage to loose.
<Micc> all my work is on servers and in svn.
<Micc> I have a few notes, but thats no biggy.
<penguin42> Micc: It sounds like me that your grub config files are rather corrupt somehow; you might be able to fix them by looking in /boot/grub/grub.cfg and /etc/grub if you can mount htem with a rescue cd
<Zenker> another suggestion, use ubuntu one to ul them, then dl them later
<penguin42> Micc: Alternatively I wonder if you're machine is actuallly still running grub 1 (grub 0.97-blah) in which no wonder it doesn't like a new config file
<Micc> Zenker, at the moment I can't start the system, so thats not an option.
<Micc> penguin42, I remember seeing it run grub and install windows7 and ubuntu multiple images.
 * penguin42 goes to bed
<Scunizi> Java Console is no longer supported in FireFox but one of my work sites requires it.. Is there a way around this issue?
<antistrange> anyone here know how to get an elantech touchpad working correctly (it's identified as ps2 wheel mouse) multitouch works but unconfigurable
<iconmefisto> Micc: do you see the splash? or just the error message
<Micc> just the error message, no menu even.
<antistrange> bug#512192 explains it in more detail
<bezdomni> I just upgraded to 10.4 and the LED (or laser or whatever it is in there that emits a bright red light) is on for no reason.
<bezdomni> Is this a kernel issue?
<crimsun> which LED?
<bezdomni> Is there more than one LED in my headphone jack?
<Zenker> im trying to install frostwire and i get this Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java6-jre. . i checked the software center and i do have openJDK java 6 runtime, web start and the icedtea java plugin, what am i missing
<crimsun> bezdomni: yes, that's a linux issue. Please use linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r) from ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev. A reboot is necessary.
<bezdomni> It's the headphone jack on my Macbook Pro (running 10.4) that won't turn off.
<bezdomni> I've reboot twice.
<aprilhare> hello
<bezdomni> And then I shut down, and then turned the power back on.
<crimsun> bezdomni: please read the above instructions.
<bezdomni> Ok.
<bezdomni> crimsun: Oh, I get what you're saying. Thanks!
<aprilhare> i just upgraded to lucid. my main account is so crudified that i feel a strong desire to create a fresh account and move all my files to it. what is the best way to do this?
<Micc> will an install cd be able to see a wubi partition?
<wer-ist-roger> penguin42: just to let you know it worked
<aprilhare> for instance, my window manager crashes on login. it's unacceptable.
<wer-ist-roger> my ati works now
<iconmefisto> aprilhare: I suppose first you should create a new user (gui or with adduser) and see if logging in with that user improves things
<bezdomni> The performance in general feels a bit laggy and sluggish after the upgrade as well...icons and applications are taking longer to load, the notification area on my panel is clustered and behaves weirdly, and the ubuntu startup screen is really weird
<aprilhare> iconmefisto: i already have. it does.
<aprilhare> iconmefisto: now i'm up to the actual 'what to do next' bit
<Zenker> im trying to install frostwire and i get this Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java6-jre. . i checked the software center and i do have openJDK java 6 runtime, web start and the icedtea java plugin, what am i missing or should i install the linux version-if so how do i do this?
<iconmefisto> aprilhare: copy the files you want, and then chown to be owned by the new user
<BUGabundo> nihgt
<peterwang> Hey guys. How do you change the Default theme for Plymouth?
<Zenker> peterwang perhaps you can install one of the others from the software center
<aprilhare> bbl
<Zenker> does anyone know how to install frostwire?
<peterwang> Zenker: I installed the themes. I need a command to switch to one of the themes now.
<Zenker> peterwant its probably gonna be in the grub conf somewhere, idk much about this stuff though
<Zenker> oops peterwang
<peterwang> what is it?
<iconmefisto> peterwang: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<iconmefisto> peterwang: then do: sudo update-initramfs -u
<aprilhare> after updating, the default login screen didn't change in appearance (including background).
<peterwang> iconmefisto: thanks a bunch
<Scunizi> Is Java Console working in FF in the +1 release?
<Zenker> im trying to install frostwire and i get this Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java6-jre. . i checked the software center and i do have openJDK java 6 runtime, web start and the icedtea java plugin, what am i missing
<coc0nut> you need to install sun-java6-jre
<coc0nut> It's different from openjdk
<Zenker> coc0nut i cant for some reason?
<coc0nut> =/
<coc0nut> what does this give you: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<Zenker> ahh i think its working :) thank you, there is no install button for it in the software center
<coc0nut> No problem!
<Zenker> do i need 2 restart, it still said the same thing?
<coc0nut> Just close and open the software centre once the package is installed
<coc0nut> maybe that'll help it recognise it
<Zenker> hmm. ok, i think maybe its because i have a 64 bit os?
<coc0nut> I don't think that should affect it.
<coc0nut> Try restarting, see if that helps!
<Zenker> kk brb
<Zenker> nope that didnt help
<coc0nut> =/
<Zenker> oh i think i see the problem, it appears the downloader from the site is giving me the wrong version, its i586 and im using a 64 bit
<coc0nut> That could be it
<Zenker> hmmm i found a success story here  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-477363.html   any idea how he did it?
<Zenker> oh wait i should have read more, just forget it, ill stick with limewire
<Micc> does wubi use a different version of grub?
<Micc> than 10.04?
<benomatic> anybody by chance seen alsa fail when updating (aptitude) beta2 -> current?  (i have an intel hda that worked off clean install, now aplay -l show no devices.)
<Xgates> well I was hoping to see in Beta2 a cleaner bootup, what I mean by that is, after grub loads you just get the purple splash screen then straight to Gnome, but I still see stuff in the background console being spit out onto the screen and the same when you reboot, you always get the console login screen and some shut down processes then the splash screen appears after a bit
<Xgates> still not a clean looking startup and reboot... :(
<sirninja> I'm having a problem. After my laptop wakes up from suspend, ubuntu doesn't manage the cooling properly "acpi -V" reveals this: http://pastebin.org/146434 It's not detecting the temperature correctly
<jdsbluedevl> sirninja: did you file a bug report?
<sirninja> jdsbluedevl: I've never done that before. How would I go about doing that?
<jdsbluedevl> well, first google your problem and see if anyone else has experienced it.  That should give you some thought as to what process is doing it
<jdsbluedevl> also, look at the system monitor (or just type "top" into the terminal) to see if anything is taking up CPU usage
<jdsbluedevl> after you figure out what process it may be, go back to the terminal and type "ubuntu-bug PROCESSNAME" (substitute PROCESSNAME for your process)
<jdsbluedevl> you will need to register for a free LaunchPad account to do this
<iconmefisto> sirninja: "ubuntu-bug acpi-support" should automate the bug reporting quite a bit for you
<sirninja> jbsdbluedevl: there isn't a process that's taking up the cpu, but if it's not detecting the temperature, so normal use causes it to become very hot
<sirninja> iconmefisto: thanks
<sirninja> what would be a good bug summary of this issue? I'm not sure of what the proper terminology would be
<iconmefisto> sirninja: not detecting CPU temperature after wake up from suspend (?) something like that? is that what is wrong?
<iconmefisto> or "CPU temperature not detected correctly"
<sirninja> Do I need to include further information or does the stuff automatically collected tell them everything they need to know?
<iconmefisto> if you can think of any other info, put that in too. you'll get email notifications when people respond to the bug report, and they will as for more info if needed
<iconmefisto> *ask
<danopia> is `ruby` version 1.9.1 in 10.04?
<jordanl> are there any special considerations when doing a fresh install on lucid when your root partition is raid0?
<jordanl> i thought this was a lucid only bug... but it's breaking on a fresh 9.10 install too
<jordanl> the first boot fails with a message like "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/<long uuid> does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<jordanl> i have a raid0 partition for /, and a raid1 partition for swap
<jordanl> 2 physical drives are configured identically for the raid partitions
<wolter> is your nautilus crashing when you try to access samba shares or click volumes in the desktop?
<iconmefisto> !ruby1.9.1-full | danopia
<iconmefisto> !info ruby1.9.1-full | danopia
<ubottu> danopia: ruby1.9.1-full (source: ruby1.9.1): Ruby 1.9.1 full installation. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.1.376-1 (lucid), package size 2 kB, installed size 52 kB
<danopia> that doesn't answer my question
<danopia> !info ruby
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2 (lucid), package size 20 kB, installed size 100 kB
<danopia> neither does that....
<danopia> iconmefisto, could you run `ruby -v` and tell me, i don't have 10.04
<danopia> i just want to konw
<holstein> jordanl: hmmm RAID eh?
<iconmefisto> danopia: ruby 1.8.7 (2010-01-10 patchlevel 249) [i486-linux]
<danopia> darn
<holstein> i havent used RAID really before... has anyone else?
<danopia> maybe it'll be upgraded by 12.04 :P
<foxbuntu_irssi> hey all, got an issue with my Alps touchpad since I upgraded to -19/Beta 2 and have kept current on updates
<foxbuntu_irssi> I cant even get X to start atm
<jordanl> holstein: yes, i've probably done about 6 fresh installs since thursday ;)
<jordanl> this just doesn't want to work
<jordanl> one thing i noticed... when i do "ls /dev/disk/by-uuid" from the busybox shell, i don't see the drive in there
<jordanl> nor do i see the device in "ls /dev/md*"
<jordanl> but if i boot into rescue mode from the installation media, i DO see them
<jordanl> is grub2 not getting the raid module or something?
<wolter> is your nautilus crashing when you try to access samba shares or click volumes in the desktop?
 * holstein doesnt have any samba shares wolter 
<holstein> but nautilus has been working well for me
<holstein> since the latest usdates
<holstein> updates*
<wolter> holstein, how about desktop volume icons?
<wolter> do you have any?
<holstein> wolter: let me get one a make sure
<wolter> thanks
<holstein> wolter: you just open it?
<holstein> to browse
<holstein> and it crashes?
<wolter> lol, no; i just click on it
<wolter> and it crashes
<holstein> oh
<holstein> OK
<holstein> nah, im good to go
<wolter> and I don't know how to debug nautilus because every time I kill it it respawns on the spot
<wolter> oh
<holstein> i had some nautilus issues though
<holstein> beta 1
<holstein> and before
<wolter> like mine?
<wolter> and the people at #nautilus won't answer.. I don't know why they have an irc channel then
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> yeah, can be frustrating
<holstein> does x crash?
<holstein> if you browse using places? can you browse the volume?
<wolter> yes
<wolter> I can browse the volume, its just when I click on the icon
<wolter> Same with the shares.. it is enough with clicking the icon to get nautilus crashing
<wolter> also, have you people been able to get the appindicator plugin on banshee?
<holstein> nah
 * holstein hasnt installed banshee
<wolter> shit my brother is making me sick... his moving his chair all around making noise because of his unconformity with it
<wolter> oh
<foxbuntu_irssi> tisk tisk wolter
<foxbuntu_irssi> ;)
<wolter> haha whats tisk?
<Cleaverroot> !tisk | wolter
<foxbuntu_irssi> wolter: just a nice way of saying the lanuage is bad :)
<Cleaverroot> lol
<wolter> oh
<wolter> how nice
<iconmefisto> wolter: if you start nautilus from console and make it crash, you might get some error messages to point you in the right direction
<foxbuntu_irssi> anyone have thoughts on why my Alps touchpad is causing X to fail, it goes into low graphics mode but wont go past the error
<wolter> iconmefisto, i just read I need to remove it from the gnome session
<wolter> tried gnome-session remove nautilus and my whole desktop went crazy
<auk> i'd just like to note that the volume control applet icon has disappeared... i assume this will be fixed in the next few days as it's such a high profile issue?
<Cleaverroot> wolter: your desktop is nautilus just like in window and the explorer
<wolter> Cleaverroot, yes... i know
<wolter> but I need to debug it anyway
<holstein> wolter: do that command line start.. iconmefisto 's idea
<holstein> that'll spit out all kinds of stuff
<holstein> should
<wolter> holstein, yes.. but I need to make it stop respawning or else I cannot launch it from a console!
<holstein> sudo killall nautilus
<holstein> will that do it?
<wolter> holstein, no.. it will respawn
<iconmefisto> do you need sudo? doesn't it run as normal user?
<wolter> holy cow.. now somebody is eating my cpu
<wolter> yes it does
<wolter> it will respawn either way
<wolter> I need to remove it from the gnome-session
<auk> wolter, i just did sudo killall nautilus ten times in quick succession, and after that it doesn't respawn
<wolter> oh sorry
<wolter> I had to kill X
<wolter> killed a process and desktop went nuts
<wolter> auk, i did it 15 times and still comes bac
<wolter> k
<auk> wolter, i mean *really* quickly
<wolter> yeah me too
<DanaG> what process are you killing?
<wolter> nautilus
<DanaG> ah.
<wolter> I need to find the way to have it stop respawning
<DanaG> hackish way: sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/nautilus
<DanaG> though, that'll also prevent you from opening ANY nautilus windows.
<wolter> yeah... but I need to start it in a terminal
<DanaG> anyway, chmod it -x, kill it, wait a while, and then chmod it +x again.
<DanaG> then run it in terminal.
<wolter> why is my computer always so effed up
<wolter> DanaG, I can't because it is already running
<auk> hmm maybe try: sudo killall nautilus && sudo killall nautilus
<auk> (and do it really fast)
<DanaG> "can't because it's already running" says to me you didn't read. =þ
<wolter> ok managed
<auk> all i can say is it worked for me, and now it won't respawn at all if i kill it once
<wolter> sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/nautilus && pkill nautilus && sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/nautilus && nautilus
<wolter> that works
<wolter> lol... it just segfaults
<iconmefisto> wolter: look at post #17: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/325973
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325973 in nautilus "gnome-session keeps respawning nautilus when no desktop is drawed" [Medium,Fix released]
<wolter> do you think reinstalling would do the trick?
<iconmefisto> X-GNOME-AutoRestart=false in /usr/share/applications/nautilus.desktop
<holstein> reinstalling nautilus or lucid?
<wolter> nautilus
<holstein> you shouldnt have to
<holstein> but it wont hurt to try it
<holstein> i would probably just watch for updates
<holstein> and worry about it in a few days
<wolter> yeah..
<wolter> didn't work
<wolter> what puzzles me is 1. why am I always needing to fix st*pid sh*t in my computer; 2. why am I the only one with this annoying nautilus, if software is supposed to be the same for everybody
<holstein> wolter: its not final yet ;)
<wolter> yeah i know but for example, you don't have to deal with a misbehaving nautilus
<holstein> i did
<wolter> I just want to hammer it to death
<holstein> and i might still
<wolter> well, but not now :s
<holstein> i got a via chip here
<wolter> at least not because of my problems
<wolter> via chip?
<holstein> its a pain in the *ss
<holstein> via graphics chip
<holstein> its not anyones fault really
<holstein> BUT lucid wont run on it at all
<holstein> and might not
<holstein> ever really
<holstein> via is not giving any information out about the chip
<wolter> oh
<holstein> hardare differences make it challenging
<holstein> to give everyone the same experience
<holstein> not only hardware differences
<PSKOL> dont work in the stable version?
<holstein> LIKE
<DanaG> another chip that is lé suck: nv17.
<holstein> you want something working with banshee
<holstein> banshee is not included by default
<holstein> its challenging to test all of that software
<DanaG> sed -i 's/int(font/eval(font/' /usr/share/pyshared/gwibber/gwui.py || true
<DanaG> had to add that to my rc.local
<wolter> yeah I know its challenging..
<wolter> but there is virtually no reason why nautilus would crash on my computer when I click on certain icons, and in your computer it will not
<holstein> well...
<wolter> I mean, its not like my computer has a very weird hardware or something as to make it segfault by the hardware alone
<holstein> the graphics drivers
<holstein> the kernel support
<holstein> the different packages you and i have installed
<wolter> holstein, its nvidia.. its like the most supported graphics card
<holstein> right
<holstein> BUT it could be a bug
<holstein> hmmm
<wolter> ok
<wolter> what just happened...
<wolter> Xorg died
<wolter> honestly, ubuntu sometimes sickens me... with stuff like this
<DanaG> what happen?
<DanaG> somebody set up us the bomb!
<DanaG> =þ
<wolter> DanaG, what happened to you?
<DanaG> google that phrase.
<wolter> bomb us, up set somebody ?
<wolter> bomb the us*
<maco> wolter: it was a tweaked quote from the "all your base are belong to us" song
<maco> er....video game
<maco> that turned into a song
<maco> DanaG: isnt it "set us up the bomb"?
<DanaG> not sure, actually.
<mrp> how can i diagnose the fault with my laptop not playing through speaker but through headphones?
<wolter> can any of you with samba installed tell me if '$ smbclient -B' works?
<mawst> Woohooo upgrading to beta 2 WEEEEEOW WEOW DON'T LEAVE!
<iconmefisto> wolter: DNS-SD browsing is not supported on this platform
<wolter> iconmefisto, oh yeah.. same here.. I thought it used to work..
<wolter> I know smbtree works though
<aprilhare> hey
<wolter> hey
<mawst> Please tell me Gwibber has been fixed in b2
<wolter> mawst, use pino
<wolter> its MUCH better
<mawst> pino eh?
<wolter> yeah
<wolter> its gtk too
<wolter> but its a lot better... but it only suppports identica and twitter
<switchgirl> hi is the memory supposed to be 100% of 2.5 gb when not doing anything demanding?
<MTughan> wolter: Doesn't really help those of us who use more than that.
<jdsbluedevl> hi, thought I'd ask anyone in here again about polkitd problems.  Anyone notice what is causing polkitd to use so much CPU and memory?
<mawst> Well I use fb primarily.
<switchgirl> 92.7% rather
<wolter> MTughan, yeah
<mawst> Twitter is more of a bonus feature for me.
<jdsbluedevl> switchgirl: look at your system monitor
<Berzerker> when I rebooted, I got an error that an application crashed, and I clicked delete, it turns out it was the one with the status changer/shutdown butons
<Berzerker> how do I get that one back?
<switchgirl> jdsbluedevl: i am
<jdsbluedevl> which process is using a whole bunch of CPU?
<jdsbluedevl> switchgirl: you know what?  don't even respond, I'll tell you which process it is.  It's policykitd, right?
<switchgirl> telepathy-butterfly uses the most it would seem
<jdsbluedevl> is that 3rd-party or part of Ubuntu?
<switchgirl> gnome system monitor using 14-15% is the most cpu
<switchgirl> part of ubuntu
<Berzerker> anyone?
<jdsbluedevl> no, it seems to be the MSN connection manager for a program called telepathy
<switchgirl> telapathy-butterfly is usung 387.7 mib or mem
<switchgirl> of*
<switchgirl> its empathy
<jdsbluedevl> that's a lot of memory
<switchgirl> the programme that broke earlier in the week.... :s
<switchgirl> its working now though
<aprilhare> now that I have created a new user account, I am having problems with some games that need nvidia drivers. something strange is going on.
<mawst> I've noticed that too switchgirl
<switchgirl> also says its sleeping
<mawst> Not sure the source of the problem.
<mawst> 34% cpu here.
<mawst> heh
<jdsbluedevl> mawst: is that total?
<jdsbluedevl> or one program?
<switchgirl> now topping 400 mib  telapathy-butterfly
<jdsbluedevl> *I mean process
<aprilhare> i look in restricted drivers and neither available nvidia driver is apparently installed - it claims a different version of the driver is in use.
<jdsbluedevl> switchgirl: are you using any instant-messaging apps?
<aprilhare> but i'll be blowed to know what.
<mawst> jdsbluedevl: gnome-system-monitor specifically
<jdsbluedevl> that's a lot for a system monitor to use
<jdsbluedevl> what's your CPU model?
<switchgirl> yup i am using pidgin - and empathy pidgin for IRC and empathy for msn, icq, yahoo, google, facebook and jabber
<mawst> It's a 64 bit 3600 amd dual core
<mawst> Not sure the specifics
<jdsbluedevl> mawst: ok, so it's not a PIII.  Just wanted to make sure of that
<jdsbluedevl> switchgirl: do you have X-chat installed?
<switchgirl> mine? a intel duelcore processor with inter-threading technology 2.5 gb duel channel ram
<switchgirl> yes
<jdsbluedevl> switchgirl: was asking mawst
<switchgirl> ahh ok but its good to no yeah?
<mawst> :D
<j0k3r> Where is xorg.config on Ubuntu Lucid Lynx ?
<mawst> /etc/X11?
<j0k3r> nop
<mawst> Should be.
<mawst> xorg.conf btw
<Berzerker> I lost my shut down applet on the bar, anyone know how to get it back?
<jdsbluedevl> switchgirl: so it's probably pidgin that's causing the problem.  Close pidgin, open X-chat to come back here, and check your resource usage
<sara1> ok
<jdsbluedevl> it should go way down
<mawst> That's where mine is j0k3r
<tritium> Berzerker: it's called the "Indicator Applet Session"
<mrp> any reason why i would be getting audio output on headphoen jack only and not speakers on a laptop?
<sara1> im on irssi
<j0k3r> mawst: hold on
<jdsbluedevl> switchgirl: has your CPU usage gone down?
<switchgirl> no still 386.1 mib
<jdsbluedevl> switchgirl: oh, you're talking about memory usage
<switchgirl> yes
<jdsbluedevl> is that the memory being used by one process?
<switchgirl> isnt that waht i said? appologies
<switchgirl> mostly its using about 1 3rd of the 2.5gb of ram i have
<MTughan> switchgirl: You actually did ask about memory in the beginning. That got lost somewhere though.
<jdsbluedevl> I think you said CPU.  But yeah, you did say memory, I was just thinking about CPU (b/c that's my problem)
<j0k3r> mawst: hey there
<mawst> :E
<j0k3r> check out: http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/6581/001cq.png
<jdsbluedevl> switchgirl: which process is using that memory?
<mawst> j0k3r: are you in X?
<mawst> Weird
<j0k3r> yes :S
<switchgirl> the 361.4 mib is telepathy-butterfly
<mawst> I would killall -9 Xorg && /etc/init.d/gdm stop and then run Xorg -config
<jdsbluedevl> switchgirl: are you running X-chat or empathy?
<switchgirl> irssi for irc atm and empathy
<j0k3r> let me try ...
<switchgirl> i need empathy open im 21 and am a ver social creature
<aprilhare> oooo creature!
<j0k3r> mawst: dont work ;/
<jdsbluedevl> switchgirl: what's your next-highest user of memory?
<aprilhare> bbl
<mawst> j0k3r: What video driver are you using?
<mawst> I suppose you haven't configured it.
<mawst> Did you by any chance install nvidia drivers? It can edit xorg.conf for you
<switchgirl> firefox
<mawst> (if you have nvidia)
<jdsbluedevl> switchgirl: how much?
<switchgirl> 114.0 mib
<j0k3r> well, i'm using in vbox
<jdsbluedevl> yeah, when you have a process using more memory than Firefox, you have a problem
<jdsbluedevl> my advice: file a bug report
<jdsbluedevl> go to terminal, type "ubuntu-bug telepathy-butterfly"
<jdsbluedevl> make sure you have a LaunchPad account
<jdsbluedevl> anyways, anyone else hever have problems with PolicyKit using up so much CPU and memory?
<switchgirl> how to print the memory map?
<switchgirl> ie copy it to include with the report
<jdsbluedevl> switchgirl: ubuntu-bug does everything for you
<jdsbluedevl> just give a short summary of your problem.  It'll first find any similar problems, but if you can't find one, give a paragraph or two of what you're experiencing
<skrite> hey al
<skrite> all, that is
<skrite> how do i get the music store ?
<jdsbluedevl> skrite: what music store?
<j0k3r> mawst: i solved my problem, i just created the file xorg.conf and set my definitions
<skrite> the ubuntuone one
<jdsbluedevl> dunno about that one, didn't hear about it
<skrite> ok, thanks
<Aidar-Nagato> is fglrx still not working?
<ZykoticK9> skrite, rhythmbox has the store
<skrite> ok, i had thought that, but my rhythmbox does not
<skrite> i am apt-get updated all the way
<skrite> beta 2
<ZykoticK9> skrite, are you using Lucid?
<skrite> ZykoticK9,
<skrite> yes
<mrp> any reason why i would be getting audio output on headphoen jack only and not speakers on a laptop?
<ZykoticK9> skrite, and on the left side you don't see Store "Ubuntu One" under the Library section?
<skrite> no, it  is not there
<ZykoticK9> skrite, strange - i have no idea
<ZykoticK9> skrite, Help / About - does it show 0.12.8?
<skrite> yeah, see this is my laptop, and i installed the same beta 2 version on a desktop computer here at the house and it is there on that one
<ZykoticK9> skrite, check if you have rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store installed
<skrite> no, i am Rhythmbox 0.12.5
<skrite> that must be it, eh?
<ZykoticK9> skrite, i'd guess the music-store part is more important - i'm not sure why your rhythmbox version is behind either?
<ZykoticK9> skrite, command line method to check "apt-cache policy rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store"
<skrite> unable to locate package rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store
<ZykoticK9> skrite, "sudo apt-get update" then retry above command -- something is fishy here
<ZykoticK9> skrite, just out of curiosity was this an update or a fresh install
<RPG-Master> Yo
<RPG-Master> Having some desktop compositing problems
<RPG-Master> I restarted my laptop (after having some really bad font problems caused by Fontmatrix)
<skrite> ZykoticK9, oh dear God !  i have all Karmic sources
<ZykoticK9> skrite, that would actually make sense (and answers my upgrade/fresh install question)
<skrite> i hereby withdraw my entire question
<ZykoticK9> lol :)
<RPG-Master> I didn't have compositing for some reason, I go to turn it on in Appearance and it "looks for drivers" then tells me if I want to keep the change (no change happened though)... and then it freezes :(
<RPG-Master> So help mah :(
<Dr_Willis> RPG-Master:  seen that happen with other people also.
<RPG-Master> Dr_Willis: And did they fix it?
<Dr_Willis> but if you just run 'compiz --replace' it should turn on find.
<RPG-Master> ok
<Dr_Willis> its just those dialogs enableing it that seems to crash.
<RPG-Master> Didn't work for me! :O
<astronouth7303> on an nvidia card, it appears I no longer have glx available
<RPG-Master> I have NVIDIA too :O
<astronouth7303> compiz and the glx* tools all fail with the error message "glXCreateContext failed"
<RPG-Master> :O
<RPG-Master> I'm with you then
<RPG-Master> actually, compiz gives me: Couldn't find a perfect decorator match; trying all decorators Found no decorator to start
<Dr_Willis> my 2 nvidia box's are working. but i did see a similer crash like you had RPG-Master .
<RPG-Master> OK... Well, I'm not sure whats wrong :(
<Dr_Willis> decorators? hmm. hters only 3 total to use.. emerald, gtk-decorator and kde-decorator.
<Dr_Willis> were you using emerald befor?
<RPG-Master> And I have both emerald and GTK
<RPG-Master> Nope, was using GTK
<Dr_Willis> try 'emerald --replace' in a terminal. or  (i think) 'gtk-decorator --replace'  and see if any errors happen
<RPG-Master> Actually, I had it set to the default settings when you click Normal effects
<RPG-Master> ok
<RPG-Master> gtk-decorator: command not found
<RPG-Master> :O
<ZykoticK9> RPG-Master, no gtk-decorator here either, perhaps Dr_Willis meant "metacity --replace" ? i'm just guessing.
<MBHAKM> I am looking for help . My internal microphone doesn't work while sound recording and voice chat
<RPG-Master> that did something... it's not giving me an error message but its also not letting enter anymore commands
<MBHAKM> Testing with an updated Lucid 10.04 Beta, the internal microphone doesn't work for Sound Recorder. I can play music and video sound but not recording and voice call outgoing cannot hear
<ZykoticK9> RPG-Master, you'd have to put "metacity --replace &" to get the terminal back i imagine
<MBHAKM>  uname -r
<MBHAKM> 2.6.32-19-generic
<MBHAKM> $ cat /proc/asound/card*/codec\#*|grep -i codec
<MBHAKM> Codec: Realtek ALC268
<MBHAKM> My ALSA info script is located at
<MBHAKM> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=caf13f54adb8f2a7f7c3619b23a90f717b1d3604
<MBHAKM> Please advise any workaround to solve this?
<ZykoticK9> MBHAKM, use pastebin in future!  Did you happen to post this problem/question to Launchpad by chance?
<MBHAKM> yes i posted to launchpad
<MBHAKM> ok thanks for pastebin info
<ZykoticK9> MBHAKM, ya I remember reading it earlier - i had the same issue a couple of days ago as well, but we have different soundcards
<MBHAKM> ZykoticK9:I have Realtex ALC268
<lucky4linux> After I installed Lucid Lynx beta 1, everything was perfect. But when I select windows XP from grub menu, the windows XP screen comes up and then the machine starts rebooting.
<mawst> Ok now before I completley destroy my grub config again, when I get the the part about "grub install devices" should I be only checking the drive I want to boot from or...?
<RPG-Master> Well, that fixed nothing :(
<Dr_Willis> mawst:  thats how i do it.
<Dr_Willis> mawst:  you are instaslling to somthing special/unusual?
<RPG-Master> NOW I have to use "metacity replace" if I want to have window decorations :(
<mawst> No.
<Dr_Willis> RPG-Master:  install and use fusion-icon as a easier way to switch
<Dr_Willis> sounds like compiz is crashing.
<RPG-Master> Dr_Willis: Even after metacity starts, compiz still crashes the same way
<Dr_Willis> if metacity starts..  its replaceing compiz.. so im not sure what you mean.
<Blue11> Dr_Willis: they removed compiz a few days ago
<Dr_Willis> but i thought it came back yesterday
<Blue11> Dr_Willis: let me try
<Dr_Willis> its working here...
<Dr_Willis> or at least it was.. let me see
<Dr_Willis> Yep - its working here..
<ZykoticK9> Blue11, just an FYI but compiz would only have been removed if you did a Partial Upgrade -- using "aptitude safe-upgrade" doesn't remove things, and avoids problems (when using a development release)
<mawst> Ok well here goes...
<mawst> brb
<Blue11> Dr_Willis: compiz is definately broken here
<ZykoticK9> Compiz is working fine here
<RPG-Master> I just installed the compiz package (it was removed some how) and this is the new error I get: kde-window-decorator(4220) KWD::KDecorationPlugins::loadPlugin: kwin : path  ""  for  "kwin3_oxygen"
<RPG-Master> kde4-window-decorator: Could not enable decorations on display ":0.0"
<RPG-Master> kde-window-decorator(4222) KWD::KDecorationPlugins::loadPlugin: kwin : path  ""  for  "kwin3_oxygen" kde4-window-decorator: Could not enable decorations on display ":0.0"
<RPG-Master> :O
<Blue11> ZykoticK9: I did a system/adminstration/update manager
<RPG-Master> sorry for the multi row post...
<ZykoticK9> Blue11, BUT when you started that, did it say Partial Upgrade?  I'm guessing it did it compiz was removed -- if you get a Partial Upgrade message DON'T DO IT
<Dr_Willis> you are using compiz with kde?
<Blue11> ZykoticK9: yes, I think it said that.
<RPG-Master> NO! And thats whats so weird! :O
<Blue11> ZykoticK9: too late now
<RPG-Master> Why is it looking for kwen when I'm using GNOME?
<ZykoticK9> Blue11, it did - in future if you get that message - cancel out and use the aptitude command instead!
<Blue11> ZykoticK9: compiz has always been flakey for me anyway
<lucky4linux> After I installed Lucid Lynx beta 1, everything was perfect. But when I select windows XP from grub menu, the windows XP screen comes up and then the machine starts rebooting.
<lucky4linux> please help
<Blue11> compiz seems to not work well with ati cards
<astronouth7303> Blue11: but that's been the case for a while, hasn't it?
<Blue11> astronouth7303: correct
<ZykoticK9> Blue11, linux seems to not work well with ati cards
<Dr_Willis> 'ati seems to not play well with linux' :)
<Blue11> astronouth7303: it did work in SuSE though (compiz)
<Dr_Willis> I imageine its all about the versions of X and the ati drivers..
<Blue11> Dr_Willis: i think you are correct - that seems to be the case
<astronouth7303> oh, nothing using OpenGL works
<Blue11> the alsa sound driver suxs on my system, but again, worked ok with suse
<RPG-Master> Jockey's not letting me enable my nvidia card. Here's the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/412457/
<Blue11> naw it doesn't sux - it vacuums!
<Dr_Willis> but with compiz eyecandy it Vacumes in a sexy little maid outfit!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Blue11> Dr_Willis: indeed!
<ZykoticK9> RPG-Master, what driver is Xorg currently using?  "lspci -vnvn" and find the VGA section, and Kernel Driver in Use: part
<Blue11> Dr_Willis: alsa suxs more then not having compiz
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, i like your compiz statement above :)
<mawst> I survived Beta1 to Beta2 upgrade.
<mawst> :D
<Dr_Willis> its funny - because its true..
<astronouth7303> Ok. It's not just that I don't have glx. I don't have OpenGL at all.
<Blue11> is there a way to disable alsa, and revert back to pulse audio?
<Dr_Willis> Err.. Pulse audio uses alsa.
<Blue11> Dr_Willis: :-(
<Dr_Willis> kernel -> alsa -> pulse -> YourPrograms
<RPG-Master> ZykoticK9: 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<RPG-Master> 	Kernel modules: nvidia-current, nvidiafb, nouveau
<Blue11> Dr_Willis: ahh I thought alsa and pulse were 2 divergent ideas - that would explain a lot...
<ZykoticK9> RPG-Master, so are your graphics working?
<Dr_Willis> Blue11:  yep - people often dont understand how the 2 are related
<ZykoticK9> Blue11, Pulse replaces ESD not Alsa
<RPG-Master> ZykoticK9: Well, how can I tell besides running compiz?
<Blue11> ZykoticK9: ahh I didn't know that - but everything worked before I went to ubuntu on this system
<RPG-Master> because... you know... compiz is hating me :(
<ZykoticK9> RPG-Master, i think you must have done the partial upgrade as well that broke compiz (don't know the fix for that) - but if you have any 3d games installed see if they are running properly (i'm guessing they will)
<ZykoticK9> RPG-Master, you could also try glxgears and check the fps there
<Blue11> owch I am only getting 850 fps out of this card
<RPG-Master> OK, gears are doing good
<Blue11> used to get over 2000
<RPG-Master> Blue11: But not over 9000?
<RPG-Master> ...sorry
<ZykoticK9> Blue11, if you have any vsync enabled that would explain the low glxgears fps
<Blue11> RPG-Master: I have this card:  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<Blue11>  an oldie for sure
<Blue11> ZykoticK9: not that I know of
<RPG-Master> Blue11: No, "Over 9000" is a famous Dragon Ball Z quote :P
<Blue11> ZykoticK9: how would I check vsync?
<ZykoticK9> Blue11, i'm not sure with ATI -- with nvidia it's in nvidia-settings, there is also a vsync setting in ccsm
<joaopinto> hi
<joaopinto> anyone got their locale broken after the latest updates ?
<Blue11> ZykoticK9: let me schlepp a little
<Blue11> bbiab
<ZykoticK9> Blue11, 850 might be what the ATI card can do?
<Dr_Willis> Im not even sure what locale really does. :) im a self centerred american. and rarely need to mess with it.
<Dr_Willis> so it dosent seem broken here.
<ZykoticK9> "Bill Gates" you know you don't have to admit to everything ;)
<joaopinto> Dr_Willis, :P
 * Dr_Willis hires more interns from over seas for 1/20 the price..
<joaopinto> I was able to fix it with locale-gen
<Dr_Willis> meanwhile.. back to reading the latest pc news.
<DanaG> argh, something keeps turning my windows and taskbar invisible on netbook-edition.
<evilshadeslayer> hey does anyone know of a PPA for the latest Kernels?
<evilshadeslayer> like 2.6.33 and 2.6.34
<Dr_Willis> theres some ppa kernel repos out.. but i know better then to try them. :)
<Dr_Willis> I think some even get updated daily
<evilshadeslayer> Dr_Willis: well i just want to try them out... if they are better then w00t :)
<evilshadeslayer> Dr_Willis: any LP links?
<evilshadeslayer> so far i have : http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-rc1/
<evilshadeslayer> one dir up and we have loads of releases.... but its not a PPA
 * evilshadeslayer needs +1 to get his karma up to 1500
<RPG-Master> So, do we still not know how to cure this compiz problem? :(
<RPG-Master> 'cus I really gots to go to bed...
<evilshadeslayer> RPG-Master: no composting?
<RPG-Master> :(
<evilshadeslayer> RPG-Master: also checkout #compiz and see if they can help
<RPG-Master> good idea :P
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu Claims 12 Million Users as Lucid Linux Desktop Nears
<ZykoticK9> evilshadeslayer, you don't seem to have your IRC nic registered in your LP account...
<LordKow> sounds like a lot, but fedora claims ~24 mil
<Dr_Willis> but ubuntu is cooler. :)
<evilshadeslayer> ZykoticK9: hehe... its ~rohangarg
<evilshadeslayer> i guess ill upload the new git version of choqok...
<evilshadeslayer> ZykoticK9: oh and the nick is shadeslayer...
<ZykoticK9> evilshadeslayer, if you want to dramatically increase your karma may i recommend answering some questions -- i've got 18199 since i joined on 2010-02-03
<shadeslayer> ZykoticK9: \o/
<Dr_Willis> Always neat to keep up on the latest linux news. Hers a neat artical on the next-generation of filesystems and what we might all be using a year or so from now,  http://www.linuxinsider.com/rsstory/69732.html
<Dr_Willis> Is btrfs allready in 10.04 ? ive not really looked into it.
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: i was going to ask the same thing
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: i think it is a option for / but ive not tried it
<Dr_Willis> brtfs seems to have some neat features..
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, is see a btrfs-tools and dbg package
 * shadeslayer just wants a better boot time
<shadeslayer> and nouveau+3D support in stable drivers
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: any idea on that PPA ?
<LordKow> great news: moz devs making progress on sandboxing plugins :)
<LordKow> oh, a working patch!
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.
<Dr_Willis> LordKow:  yep. that will be handy
 * shadeslayer uses chromium and rekonq....
<shadeslayer> FF has a old GUI :P
<ZykoticK9> shadeslayer, did you see Chrome (or Chromium) is going to start shipping with embedded flash player?
<Dr_Willis> I still perfer FF in many ways
<LordKow> yea i use chromium but its nice to see firefox catching up
<shadeslayer> ZykoticK9: nope... thats pretty lame
<shadeslayer> ZykoticK9: what if i want HTML5?
<LordKow> ZykoticK9: um i dont think chromium will... im not sure licensing would allow it
<ZykoticK9> shadeslayer, sort of - does mean flash will be sandboxed by default
<LordKow> google-chrome? i can see it.
<shadeslayer> ZykoticK9: i agree with LordKow
<shadeslayer> licensing issues!
 * shadeslayer answers more questions on LP
<ZykoticK9> i hear that -- i've certainly switched to Chromium
<ZykoticK9> from Chrome i mean
<Dr_Willis> I found the adblock in FF worked better then in Chrome. but im trying chrome+adblock again.
<LordKow> if you use chromium or chrome you
<LordKow> 've likely already seen sandboxing in action
<ZykoticK9> LordKow, ya that's ture.. humm, perhaps this embedded flash isn't so cool as i initially thought...
<evilshadeslayer_> oh btw grawity gave me this awesome script which uses libnotify with irssi,so if anyone wants it...
<LordKow> ZykoticK9: its a horrible idea.
<LordKow> the only plus-side that i can think of is for super-lazy people
<evilshadeslayer_> heres the link : http://github.com/grawity/scripts/raw/master/irssi/notify/notify-send.pl
<Blue11> ZykoticK9: wow some weird crap going on
<ZykoticK9> Blue11, with compiz?
<Blue11> I just had to nuke gconf in order to bring up lucid
<Blue11> ZykoticK9: but my fps is now up to 2100
<ZykoticK9> Blue11, well that's a big improvement over 800
<evilshadeslayer_> ZykoticK9: do you get karma only after the question is closed?
<evilshadeslayer_> or just answering it does the job...
<Blue11> ZykoticK9: it was worth losing my gconf settings for that
<ZykoticK9> evilshadeslayer_, you get a little just for posting an answer - you get a LOT if the person says your answer fixed there issue -- if they just mark it as solved, no bonus :(
<LordKow> die GEGLS die
<Blue11> on the stock 9.10 live cd I get over 2400 fps - but on the lucid alpha live cd - glxgears is NOT installed
<evilshadeslayer_> ZykoticK9: um so if the guy who posted the question says the answer solved the issue in a comment ill get alot of karma?
<ZykoticK9> Blue11, i don't see how your gconf settings fit into the bigger picture i'm afraid - why did you nuke them?
<Dr_Willis> evilshadeslayer_:  i have a similer script that works with WeeChat. :) its in the default weechat scripts even.
<evilshadeslayer_> Dr_Willis: nice :)
<ZykoticK9> evilnhandler, no - they have to click on the "this solved my issue" button, clicking "solved" right beside it - nothing for you
<Dr_Willis> evilshadeslayer_:  now i see peoples pms in  a  notify. in kde or gnome..  how fun
<evilshadeslayer_> Dr_Willis: cool!
<evilshadeslayer_> ZykoticK9: ah..
<Dr_Willis> Yep. WeeChat is handy
<DanaG> oh yeah, there's a new firefox beta with plugin crash-isolation.
<DanaG> forgot what it was called.
<DanaG> The version in ubuntu-mozilla-daily doesn't seem to have that feature!
<ZykoticK9> DanaG, LordKow beat you to the news a little while ago
<evilshadeslayer_> wee chat is nice!
<DanaG> yeah... anyway, is the ubuntu-mozilla-daily ppa supposed to have that feature?
<DanaG> Because it sure didn't, for me.
<MBHAKM> Anybody has a procedure to remove pulseaudio and get ALSA back as default on Ubuntu 10.04
<Blue11> ZykoticK9: thanks for all your help and patience this evening. much appreciated.  I think I will watch the horrible movie o' the week, and call it a day...
<Blue11> MBHAKM: if you find one, please post to http://www.pkill-9.com
<ZykoticK9> Blue11, glad to almost help ;)  take care.
<Blue11> ZykoticK9: one last remark:  (sometimes the windows solution actually works!  Nuking and  re-installing!  but don't tell anyone!)
<Dr_Willis> MBHAKM:  i pasted a url earlier for a simple 4 min switch to default to alsa...
<Dr_Willis> but ive never tested it on 10.04
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, upon closer examination of those directions - that only applies to gstreamer apps
<Dr_Willis> if you say so.. ive never needed to actually use them
<Dr_Willis> Ive neer had pulse issues. :)
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, that's what the link says --- i leave Pulse where is it now, I'm enjoying Lucid's Pulse much more then Karmic's
<Dr_Willis> I just bookmark handy guides i see like that.
<Martiner> Hello, I have a problem, I just installed lucid, everything was fine. I COULD connect with my Huwaei e182e without any problems whatsoever. Did the reccomended upgrades, rebooted... Bam, no connection, couldnt even find my USB mobile modem... Tried the unmount thing, alas.. no avail.. Anyone have any idea why it wont work after upgrade?
<Martiner> Im on a windows machine now...
<evilshadeslayer_> hahaha...
<chandru_in> Whenever disk check is triggered during system startup, I find that the boot splash doesn't close even after successful boot.  I confirm the successful boot because plain terminals are ready for use.
<chandru_in> Is this a known issue in BETA?
<evilshadeslayer_> http://pastebin.com/UUTzANLs << ROFL
<evilshadeslayer_> linux-headers depend on themselves
<MBHAKM> Dr_Willis:can u please paste the URL for a simple 4 min switch to default to alsa
<MBHAKM> Dr_Willis; I don't see ur URL
<ZykoticK9> MBHAKM, the link Dr_Willis posted was http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-switch-to-alsa-or-oss-instead-of.html
<Martiner> Anyone?
<ZykoticK9> MBHAKM, but that only applies to Gstreamer stuff
<ZykoticK9> Martiner, assuming it was a kernel update that broke it -- can you hold SHIFT while booting and select an older kernel and see if it works?
<Martiner> Its  the same kernel as before the update.. Is there a way to revert to previous networkmanager maybe? If thats the problem?
<MBHAKM> ZykoticK9: I'm aware of that URL. That URL is off no use already tested in 10.04 beta
<Dr_Willis> I just see/bookmark guides i see.  Ive never had to actually remove pulse.
<ZykoticK9> MBHAKM, that was Dr_Willis earlier post (i believe it may have been in #ubuntu and not +1 however)
<Dr_Willis> so thats about all i know on the topic.
<Dr_Willis> Yea i forget what channel im in when i paste. :)
<MBHAKM> These pulseaudio is really a sucks killing all voice call programs
<MBHAKM> ALSa was really good
<Dr_Willis> anyt time ive evef had pulse issues. I just set theapp to use alsa.
<evilshadeslayer_> Dr_Willis: can you access kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ?
<Dr_Willis> but ive rarely had issues
<Dr_Willis> trying now evilshadeslayer_
<MBHAKM> I have one tutorial which is a old tutorial
<MBHAKM> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1229804
<evilshadeslayer_> okies
<LordKow> pulseaudio uses alsa.
<Dr_Willis> Pulse is handy when you can route the sound out from the laotp to the main machine that has the kicking sound system :)
<Dr_Willis> evilshadeslayer_:  that site seems down.
<evilshadeslayer_> Dr_Willis: hmmm
<evilshadeslayer_> too bad..
<evilshadeslayer_> afk
<MBHAKM> i hv a internal microphone issue cannot record sound recorder or outgoing calls
<MBHAKM> which is creating a mess on pulse audio
<ZykoticK9> MBHAKM, which is more likely an ALSA issue then a Pulse issue, just sayin'
<Dr_Willis> !manual
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, if you're looking for the Ubuntu Manual see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual
<Dr_Willis> yea there needs tobe a factoid for that. theres a book in the works
<ZykoticK9> the beta is available for download
<ZykoticK9> 172 pdf pages of Lucid goodness
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. is there a different one also> or has that site radically been redesigned in the last few days/weeks?
<ZykoticK9> i was VERY surprised when i returned to my bookmark to send it too you -- big redesign i'd say
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_Willis> are those 2 the same or different.. Hmm
<ZykoticK9> different
<ZykoticK9> your's is better even - love the by-the-second countdown
<Dr_Willis> Well they are diffefent sites.. but the same book it looks like
<Dr_Willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual   dosent mention the  http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_Willis> site
<Dr_Willis> but they both point to the same download.
<ZykoticK9> that does seem to be a bit of an oversight
<Dr_Willis> at least we now HAVE an actual manual we can send newbies to :)
<Dr_Willis> i skimmed it last night.. it still needs a little work in some areas.
<ZykoticK9> i was surprised they documented apt-get instead of aptitude
<evilshadeslayer_> Dr_Willis: test.ubuntu-manual.org too
<Dr_Willis> http://test.ubuntu-manual.org/downloads
<Dr_Willis> has some optiosn ive not seen at the other sites..
<Dr_Willis> Printing options and other languages.
<Dr_Willis> Its total Kahos!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> Chaos.
<evilshadeslayer_> Kaos :D
<Dr_Willis> The wiki pages are good but are often overwhelming for a total beginner.. while that beginners guide.. may leave them with out knowing where to go to learn more,
<Dr_Willis> we almost need a "Beginners Wiki' :)
<evilshadeslayer_> hehe
<evilshadeslayer_> Dr_Willis: is there guide on how to autoconnect with weechat and autoidentify ?
<ZykoticK9> I certainly think the Manual is a great idea - good for encouraging adoption
<Dr_Willis> Chapter 1 - item 1 - how to move the buttons back to the right... :)
<evilshadeslayer_> hehe
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, you need to lobby to get the !controls factoid included ;)
<Dr_Willis> Thereis some factoid like that allready
<kev_str> Hey guys, the process of installation was pretty much done, and right before it should go and ask if I want to stay or reboot now it said Ubiquity crashed. is it safe to reboot anyways?
<ZykoticK9> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<evilshadeslayer_> kev_str: probably yes
<ZykoticK9> I love that factoid -- it links to my site :) Pride.
<kev_str> evilshadeslayer_: probably ? :)
<spiongraz> hi, my lucid install always locks up after 1-30 minutes, hard lock up, no response to anything, when i reboot then i find nothing suspicious in the logfiles, this happens with kernel 2.6.32-19 2.6.33 2.6.34rc3  . how could i analyse the faulty behaviour ?
<kev_str> hmm...no..did not install properly, at the very least it didn't update grub
<kev_str> i still see my old mint grub and nothing about ubuntu
<RPG-Master> if I gave y'all my email, would someone email me when there's a solution to the compiz problem?
<RPG-Master> *besides not using compiz
<Dr_Willis> RPG-Master:  update,upgrade every so often.. wait for it to get fixed.
<RPG-Master> Dr_Willis: OK then :P
<RPG-Master> And with that, Goodnight :D
<kev_str> sigh...gonna have to reinstall :@
<ZykoticK9> RPG-Master, i think the problem you are having is mainly that there isn't a compiz problem!  The issue was caused by incorrect updating i believe, so i doubt there is a bug.
<RPG-Master> ZykoticK9: Then how do I fix it?
<evilshadeslayer_> kev_str: well i dont think you need to reinstall
<ZykoticK9> RPG-Master, without a time machine i have no idea
<RPG-Master> well poo
<kev_str> evilshadeslayer_: i tried accessing the partition, and it would let me see but on some folders it wouldn't
<RPG-Master> ZykoticK9: could a future update fix it?
<evilshadeslayer_> kev_str: probably because you need root access :)
<ZykoticK9> RPG-Master, maybe, Dr_Willis's update every so oftern will hopefully fix it (with time)
<kev_str> evilshadeslayer_: already did that ;) mint asks for the password before I access any other partition
<RPG-Master> Well, I guess hoping is all I can do...
<RPG-Master> NOW goodnight! :P
<ZykoticK9> RPG-Master, hope it works out for you!  good night
<ZykoticK9> missed
<kev_str> evilshadeslayer_: i might as well re-install. The only thing that took time was moving around the sectors etc.
<evilshadeslayer_> kev_str: okies.. your choice :)
<kev_str> yeh :D
<apparle> I get this while compiling a source "./configure: line 3976: smr_WITH_BUILD_PATH: command not found"
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: i cant get weechat to auto identify..
<shadeslayer> whats the command
<sda_> hi all, Question: I just installed UB10.04, in UB9.10 or before i was able to see the current path like a string, and edit like a text, here i cannot understand if is possible and how to! can someone help me? thanks!
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I thinki made an on connect setting
<Dr_Willis> the iset script in weechat is a MUST use. :)
<ZykoticK9> sda_, if you mean in Nautilus just press the / key
<Dr_Willis> irc.server.freenode.command  = string '/msg nickserv identify password'
<sda_> it doesn't work
<ZykoticK9> sda_, ctrl+l then
<sda_> ok, but everytime i have to press, i cannot leave all the time like that?
<ZykoticK9> sda_, one moment
<ZykoticK9> sda_, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/location-bar-in-nautilus to make it permanent
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-tweak has a setting for that also i recall sda_
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: doesn work
<DanaG> hmm, is lucid supposed to use nouveau by default, when xorg.conf is not present?
<sda_> Thanks! I love ubuntu! i always find help :)
<apparle> I get this while compiling a source "./configure: line 3976: smr_WITH_BUILD_PATH: command not found" what to do
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: and what about SSL support?
<Dr_Willis> ive not tried it lately.. lets see.
<shadeslayer> ah nvm
<DanaG> When I try removing xorg.conf, it's seeming to try to use nv or vesa.
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  not sure.  i saw some docs on it. but never tried it
<ZykoticK9> DanaG, it "should" be using nouveau -- lspci -vnvn and find the VGA and it will tell you what driver is being used
<DanaG> It was using nouvea with KMS (since I enabled that) just fine.... but xorg without xorg.conf was trying to do vesa or nv.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I dont even see that setting in Ubuntu-tweak any more
<Dr_Willis>  /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_location_entry
<Dr_Willis> problem with setting that - is it dosent togle the location entry tobe the default on,.. it  Forces it to always be on.. You cant get back to the pathbar with ctrl-l
<kev_str> ok, ubiquity has crashed twice already on me
<kev_str> what the heck is  going on..
<kev_str> can anyone help me figure out why ubiquity is crashing everytime I finish installing?
<kklimonda> kev_str: you should have a log
<kklimonda> kev_str: look for it in /var/log/
<kev_str> kklimonda: thanks
<kklimonda> kev_str: or launch the installer from terminal and see what it reports.
<kev_str> well its installing again, let me see what happens
<LordKow> kev_str: just a shot in the dark, but how much room are you giving ubiquity, from a disk space standpoint.
<kev_str> 10gb, LordKow
<kev_str> could it be that I am updating the installer?
<kev_str> kklimonda: i got the log but i dont know what im looking for exactly
<LordKow> kev_str:  it is possible that ubiquity is trying to update itself during an install process using ubiquity, now whether that is the problem or not i do not know.
<foxbuntu_irssi> anyone have thoughts on why my Alps touchpad is causing X to fail, it goes into low graphics mode but wont go past the error?
<LordKow> kev_str: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ the ubiquity log
<kev_str> LordKow: well at the beginning of the installation it asks if I want to update the installer. Everytime I'd tried so far i have updated. if it fails again I'll do it w/o updating it
<LordKow> kev_str: what image are you using for the install?
<kev_str> beta1 i think
<kev_str> http://pastebin.com/W3BRaUDi
<LordKow> i would use at least beta 2 or newer
<kev_str> i didn't wanna burn another cd ;) been going at this for the past 2 hours
<kev_str> same problem, going to try this time w/o update
<Dr_Willis> i use usb flas drives these days
<Moult> is lucid capable of iphone 3gs (os 3 i think) sync? music, photos, whatever? (sorry for the possible offtopic but google is giving me mixed results)
<kev_str> LordKow: I have a strong feeling its the updates because I had used this cd before last week
<ubuntufreak> I get an error while i try to activate my ATI graphic driver in Ubuntu 10.04, http://paste.ubuntu.com/412498/
<kklimonda> ubuntufreak: you have a wrong kernel version
<ubuntufreak> kklimonda: what should i do to correct it ?
<kklimonda> ubuntufreak: install linux-image-generic
<kklimonda> ubuntufreak: then restart and see if the 2.6.32 kernel is loaded
<ubuntufreak> yeah sure would try that
<ubuntufreak> kklimonda: thanks for the help !
<foxbuntu_irssi> Hey all, anyone have an idea how i can get X to go beyond an error about my touchpad? It goes into low graphics mode and then gets stuck (restarting X / continue in low graphics mode / ect ) leaves me in the same loop of options, it never gets to the actual session.
<Dr_Willis> foxbuntu_irssi:  here i tell it to exit to the console.. and it then works.. not sure wht
<foxbuntu_irssi> Dr_Willis: I can do that, and then I do get the console, but never the X session
<kev_str> LordKow: success :D
<Dr_Willis> foxbuntu_irssi:  try 'startx' and see if it works
<foxbuntu_irssi> Dr_Willis: ok, I have done "sudo start gdm" and it just kicks me back to the "low graphics mode" with the error about my touchpad
<Dr_Willis> you could move/renam,e the xorg.conf file and try restartign gdm agaun
<foxbuntu_irssi> Dr_Willis: I have tried that as well.
<foxbuntu_irssi> Dr_Willis: btw, thanks in advance for any ideas/help
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: can you point me to the weechat libnotify script?
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  iused the weescript script to install it.
<Dr_Willis> there used to be a archive at the weechat page of all teh scripts..  but i cant find it now
<Dr_Willis> they got a list of otehr scripts. one is 'weeget' (i think_) that is like a script-mnager that lets you isntall other scripts
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: http://www.weechat.org/scripts
<Dr_Willis> yep thats the site
<Dr_Willis> grab iset and weeget first. :) they are handy
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: have those
<Dr_Willis> use weeget to install the notify script is one way to grabit.
<Dr_Willis>  /weeget install notify
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  so is it working?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: one sec
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: where are all the scripts stored?
<Dr_Willis>  .weechat/
<Dr_Willis> they could stand to be a littl ebetter organized.. they got them sorted by languiage
<Dr_Willis>  notify.py = is in the python dir. it should autoload if you used weeget
<shadeslayer> ok
<Dr_Willis> tab completion works in MANY MANY places in weechat also
<Dr_Willis>  /weeget list notify
<Dr_Willis>    | ir  notify           py  Notification on screen for highlights and private messages.
<Dr_Willis> its installed and running  'i r'
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: and how does one reload all the plugins?
<Dr_Willis> see if its loaded.. it should be already running
<Dr_Willis> anything in the autoload dirs gets autoloaded at startup
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<Dr_Willis> sometimes ya got to read the scripts to figure out how to use them :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<Dr_Willis> cant fgure out how to use Upside_down :)
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: 15:17:18  weechat     | python: stdout/stderr: ImportError: No module named pynotify
<Dr_Willis> you may be missing some packages then I guess.
<Dr_Willis> !find pynotify
<ubottu> File pynotify found in python-notify
<mavimo> hello guy..
<mavimo> ..i have some issue on ATI driver, anyone can help me.
<coz_> mavimo,  i am the most  unknowledgeable with ati  on line.... however what issues are you having?
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: ok
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  working now?
<mavimo> coz_: I try to use ati (radeon) package but compositing don't work, i try to reconfigure xorg, but the issue don't desappair.
<mavimo> coz_: if i try to use hadrware driver utillity and install ATI driver (fglrx)my screen was "broken"
<coz_> mavimo,  two things.....  first    a Radeon 7000 (or M6). For 7000 to HD4xxx series cards, you can use the open source "radeon" driver. HD2xxx and later series cards are also supported by the proprietary "fglrx" driver.   and second ..the one person I  completely trust with ati  troubleshooting is soreau in #compiz
<Dr_Willis> I use hammers on ATI cards. :)
<coz_> lol
<mavimo> :)
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: done and running
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: try a test
<mavimo> I use ATI radeon HD 4760
<coz_> mavimo,  ok I dont know if soreau is at his system at this moment...he may just be logging right now...but he will be available at some point today
<coz_> mavimo,  you could go to #readeon   channel also
<coz_> mavimo,  rather   #radeon
<mavimo> coz_: ok, tks, i try to find it :P
<coz_> mavimo,  also talk with soreau at some point
<wooah> everyone knows Nautilus SMB browsing is still broken?
<coz_> mavimo,   he is always in  #compiz as I am but I only know about nvidia stuff
<wooah> Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<wooah> Please select another viewer and try again. :D
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  working now?
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: yes! :P
<manas> hey all
<manas> ive just updated to lucid
<ubuntufreak> I am not able to enable the desktop-effects in Lucid,  do i have to install any package for that ?
<utkarsh> hello, i have a problem with Ubuntu 10.04 - my swap memory gets full after 5-6hours of computer usage, should i report a bug? if yes, then what dump should i provide?
<Dr_Willis> theres been issues with that  lately ubuntufreak
<Dr_Willis>  ubuntufreak  compiz --replace might work.
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  also check out the window splitting features :)
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: what window splitting?
<shadeslayer> the nick list on the right?
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  You can turn that off. :)
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  i got a upper/lower channel in this window. #ubuntu up top. @ubuntu+1 down below
<ubuntufreak> Dr_Willis: Compiz --replace doesn't work out for me :(
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: oh.. that will just confuse me :P
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: i like the default setup :D
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  f8 switches from one to the other
<Dr_Willis> I always hide the nicklist.
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: btw suppose i want to go to channel 12,what do i do?
<Dr_Willis> theres a 'go' script that makes a little list also  you may want
<Dr_Willis> 12 channels is a little overkill :)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> im in 13 right now :D
<Dr_Willis> and 12of them are idle. :)
<utkarsh> any ideas guys?
<utkarsh>  my swap memory gets full after 5-6hours of computer usage, should i report a bug? if yes, then what dump should i provide?
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: nah... freenode and #kubuntu and pretty active ;)
 * shadeslayer wonders why he gets a pink line after a few lins
<Dr_Willis> i dont hang in #kubuntu much any more
<shadeslayer> :P
<utkarsh> awesome support guys
<Dr_Willis> awsome betatesting there as well.
<coc0nut> Is it just me, or does something just not feel right with KD 4?
<coc0nut> *KDE
<coc0nut> GNOME feels sleek and smooth and polished
<coc0nut> KDE just feels... hacky or something
<Dr_Willis> the kde4 defaults i find are lacking
<brian> Hello, has anyone gotten gnome shell to work in beta 2?
<Dr_Willis> it wouldent even install for me lat week when i tried brian
<brian> Same dependency problem?
<Dr_Willis> had some.. not tried it this week
<brian> I tried the latest build, but I get horrible performance
<Dr_Willis>  gnome-shell: Depends: libgjs0 but it is not going to be installed
<brian> Yep, that is the same problem I have
<Dr_Willis> been that way for at least a week now
<brian> I tracked it down to a problem with xulrunner 1.9.1
<brian> Sometimes i wish libraries were backwards compatible
<Dr_Willis> for miner release #'s they are - i thought
<brian> Well, they pre-build the .debs for the particular libraries
<brian> And then you can usually have multiple library versions
<Dr_Willis> this google chrome repo being slow.. is a very annoying thing
<brian> I know
<brian> I have had the same problem
<Dr_Willis> Fix Google Chrome repository slowness for "apt-get update"
<Gintulis> when I am booting ubuntu, bootsplash rezoliution is look like 600x480 8bit colors, how to fix it?
<brian> I moved to the chromium repo, so much faster
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/ubuntu-1004-first-time-use-script-02.html
<larsivi> hi - did anyone successfully use fglrx with 10.04?
<larsivi> I have dell studio xps with mobility radeon 4600 hd
<brian> Haha, yeah, I JUST did that, larsivi
<brian> sudo aticonfig --initial    then reboot
<larsivi> brian: ok, I just did not :P are there any fixes in the pipeline?
<brian> larsivi , are you still there?
<tatters> My laptop runs karmic with intel graphic drivers but when I upgrade to lucid it removes those drivers and installs nvidia settings manager and the nouevo drivers leaving me with no 3D, has lucid wrongly assumed I have a nvidia graphic card?
<Dr_Willis> tatters:  someone yesterday in here was mentiongintg the same thing
<Dr_Willis> check the bug reports/forums perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> I rarely upgrade. i always try to do clean installs
<nokia3510>  Hello everyone
<nokia3510> In Grub legacy, using vga=0x345 I get a decent resolution from boot to GDM
<nokia3510> In grub2 however, /etc/default/GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x1024 works only for the Grub menu, and after initiating the boot process it switches back to a very low res mode until GDM
<nokia3510> Can anyone point me in the right direction to achieve the grub-legacy result when using the newer version of it ?
<Dr_Willis> sounds like Plymouth issues. but i just disable plymouth.
<Dr_Willis> I dont worry about the res of the boot screens/displays
<nokia3510> Well, I do :)
<nokia3510> useful for troubleshooting
<Dr_Willis> given i got a 20 sec boot time.. I dont even see theimages enogh  to notice the res
<nokia3510> perhaps, but when something goes wrong, it's more appropriate to have a decent res to work on, rather than having three letters/row :)
<nokia3510> gnome-shell has broken deps for a week now too :)
<Dr_Willis> disable the framebuffer compaetely and fall back to the 80x35 or whatever it is text mode. Ive never seen res go down to  low res like that.
<Dr_Willis> Plymouth has had so many problems. and all this work to make things work smoothly.. and it still goofs up.
<Dr_Willis> X is tarting way befor it used to. thats what you are seeing most likely the X res.
<nokia3510> let me find plymouth first :)
<nokia3510> meaning it's config file
<Dr_Willis> good luck. its a tad complex
<nokia3510> I see ;)
<bagpuss_thecat> morning all
<penguin42> morning cat
 * penguin42 expects that bagpuss_thecat is stretching
<bagpuss_thecat> actually, it's 24 minutes into the afternoon :-)
<shadeslayer> heh... its 5 hours into the afternoon here
<penguin42> bagpuss_thecat: Yeh well same here, but I only just got up
 * bagpuss_thecat has found a nice patch of warm sunshine, and is stretching on the bed
<shadeslayer> so its evening here :P
 * bagpuss_thecat gets handed coffee
<bagpuss_thecat> O_O
<bagpuss_thecat> don't suppose anyone could cast some light on this one? http://pastebin.com/ZmJgDkGj
<bagpuss_thecat> I've tried removing /boot/grub/menu.lst and grub.cfg, and also apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.32-19, to no avail
 * penguin42 isn't awake yet - what's the problem with that?
<shadeslayer> bagpuss_thecat: try : sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.32-19
<penguin42> oh, the update-grub2
<penguin42> shadeslayer: But I think that will just call update-grub2
<shadeslayer> penguin42: no.. that will reconfigure the whole kernel...
<shadeslayer> penguin42: it will add anything missing to /boot/ and then call update-grub2
<penguin42> shadeslayer: Yeh but there isn't much to config, worth a try but I don't think it should help
<shadeslayer> lets see
 * bagpuss_thecat is awaiting the output :)
 * bagpuss_thecat is also awaiting a faster laptop...
<bagpuss_thecat> same result unfortunately http://pastebin.com/gkdvtvBs
<kklimonda> bagpuss_thecat: check if all files in /etc/grub.d/ have execute bit set
<kklimonda> all but README
<kklimonda> oh, it does launch all of them
<kklimonda> hmm..
<bagpuss_thecat> I was just heading over there to have a look, and they are present, but of 0 size
<bagpuss_thecat> dpkg -S to the rescue
<kklimonda> right, that could break them
<kklimonda> delete them and reinstall some grub package
<bagpuss_thecat> just did apt-get install --reinstall grub-common, and update-grub is now working as expected :-)
<bagpuss_thecat> ta muchly for the help
<bagpuss_thecat> I suspect this is all due to the dodgy battery latch on the laptop...
<bagpuss_thecat> sunshine++
<dashavoo> I'm trying to install the latest beta on an old laptop, but the whole thing hangs whenever it tries to start X, any suggestions?
<IdleOne> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<dashavoo> sorry, I didn't make myself clear
<dashavoo> I already installed it using the alternative cd, now trying to boot into the system it hangs when X tries to start
<penguin42> dashavoo: Which graphics card?
<dashavoo> penguin42: according to lspci intel 82852/855GM Integrated Graphic Device
<penguin42> hmm I thought that should work
<pac1> anyone else having trouble with beta1 and beta2 hanging on boot?  this happens on the regular beta2 install disk and after installing the alternate beta1 or beta2.  series of dots turn colors for a while then stop.
<penguin42> pac1: What hardware?
<penguin42> dashavoo: does ctrl-alt-f1 work?
<pac1> nvidia, 2 monitors one 1280x1024, one 1920x1080.  Oh and with one monitor it seems to work.
<dashavoo> penguin42: no, the backlight is on, and the fan is definitely working (I've heard quieter vacuum cleaners), but the doesn't appear to be anything else going on... no flashing leds for disk access etc.
<penguin42> pac1: Hmm the nividia guys normally don't seem to have that problem
<pac1> oh?
<pac1> I can reproduce it at will.  I'm a little unsure of what to collect in order to report it though.  Can you guide me on that?
<penguin42> dashavoo: I'd probably boot off a live cd and see if I can see anything in the logs, specifically /var/log/Xorg.0.log - if it's trying to use compiz/desktop effects/3d I'd try and stop it
<pac1> lspci of course, but what else?
<penguin42> pac1: dmesg and dmidecode
<dashavoo> I looked in the logs but they are empty, and I also tried disabling compiz by making it inexecutable, but that made no difference
<hawk> If I have a command that I need to run before filesystems in fstab ar mounted, how would I achieve that these days? (10.04b2)
<penguin42> hawk: Maybe if you put it in /etc/initramfs-tools/scripts/local-* and regenerated the initramfs it would do it
<penguin42> dashavoo: I'd try and see if I could get it to boot without X
<aprilhare> is the login screen still meant to look chocolatey?
<dashavoo> I can boot it without X if I use the rescue boot option, and things work until I try to start X from there and then the same problem
<aprilhare> 'cause it does here.
<hawk> penguin42: local-premount sounds like it might be the right thing, thanks.... I guess I'll have to read up on how to get the actual binary in place so it's available at that stage, though...
<penguin42> dashavoo: I can't suggest much except report it as a bug against xserver-xorg-video-intel
 * penguin42 goes to get breakfast
<dashavoo> penguin42: thanks for trying, enjoy breakfast
<aprilhare> does anyone else have the problem of the login screen not changing appearance after upgrade?
<aprilhare> i know appearances aren't essentially important, but still :)
<Saviq> guys, I have an up-to-date lucid installation and I'm experiencing a long (some 30s or so) delay before suspend / shutdown, any idea what might cause that?
<Tiibiidii> hello
<Tiibiidii> there is someone that knows its way around wubi?
<Tiibiidii> i was affected by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/477104
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 477104 in grub2 "After 9.10 grub update can not boot into Wubi install" [Critical,Fix committed]
<Tiibiidii> so yesterday i recovered my ubuntu install, and updated to lucid
<SandGorgon> Saviq, i'm having the same issue on suspend/resume - do u have an nvidia card.. there are some bugs that track them here http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=567253 and  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/510004
<ubottu> Debian bug 567253 in pm-utils "[pm-utils] screens stay black after resume from pm-suspend on Compal FL90 (GeForce 8600M GT) from tty or X/nv. kernel" [Important,Open]
<Saviq> SandGorgon: yes
<Tiibiidii> the upgrade went somewhat wrong
<Saviq> SandGorgon: but I'm having this delay before suspend, resume's fine
<Tiibiidii> so i had to do a partial upgrade
<Tiibiidii> after that i rebooted
<Tiibiidii> it rebooted fine (X broke, but that's due to the flgrx drivers)
<SandGorgon> Saviq, that also might be that your swap space is too small - ur swap needs to  be almost the same size as ur RAM
<Tiibiidii> so i updated the flgrx drivers
<Tiibiidii> rebooted in windows to purge the temporary boot.disk i created to rescue my old karmic install
<Tiibiidii> but now
<Tiibiidii> it doesn't boots anymore
<Tiibiidii> it "senses" grub
<Tiibiidii> with this i mean:
<Tiibiidii> it shows the countdown
<Tiibiidii> but after that
<Saviq> SandGorgon: I think you're thinking hibernate, not suspend-to-ram
<Tiibiidii> if i press ESC
<Tiibiidii> or if i wait the countdown to finish
<Tiibiidii> the screen output disappears
<Saviq> SandGorgon: my swap is empty
<Tiibiidii> and the whole pc reboots
<Tiibiidii> someone here has any idea?
<Tiibiidii> i guess it may be this bug:
<Tiibiidii> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/grub2/+bug/508173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 508173 in grub2 "postinst has errors with grub-probe that cause the system to stop booting" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<SandGorgon> Saviq, I know what u mean - a swap is a hard-disk. But, while investigating these bugs I came across that reason among - even for suspend. I dunno if it is true. Do add ur name to the bugs, if u think it is related.Speed 'em up for all of us ;)
<Tiibiidii_> whoops
<Tiibiidii_> sorry
<Tiibiidii_> flaky wifi connection
<Tiibiidii_> someone replied to me?
<arand> Tiibiidii_: nope, not that I see 20-24
<Tiibiidii_> ah
<Tiibiidii_> do you have any idea arand?
<arand> Tiibiidii: Nope, sorry
<Tiibiidii> thanks anyhow
<Tiibiidii> but there isn't a wubi support chan?
<Tiibiidii> imho wubi it's quite a niche of itself that should deserve it
<Tiibiidii> (i'll go trying in #grub)
<jimi_hendrix> hello, i just installed the lucid lynx beta, and seem to be having video problems.  there are little purple flecks flashing across my screen and once in a while a line shoots all the way across, as if i was watching a tv that was getting some interference, but displaying a picture.  if i install the fglrx drive (my vid card is an ATI Mobility HD 3470), the purple flecks and lines go away, but then it is not smooth when i move my windows aro
<jimi_hendrix> und (as i anticipated since ATI dropped support for my card in fglrx a little while back).  what should i do
<pac1> hey is anyone paying attention to bug # 533135.  It affects beta1 and beta2
<penguin42> jimi_hendrix: Report a bug against xserver-xorg-video-ati
<jimi_hendrix> where shall i report this bug
<penguin42> jimi_hendrix: There is also a mailing list that deals with ati drivers that you could try
<jimi_hendrix> penguin42, and then what do i do
<penguin42> jimi_hendrix: Just run ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-ati
<pac1> 533135 causes the install cd to hang on the 2nd screen (the one with the series of dots)
<simontol> Hi, my Lucid machine stuck at boot when fsck'ing disks
<pac1> Its going to do that for a lot of people who have two monitors.
<penguin42> simontol: Does it keep going back and redoing it?
<methril> it's lucid using KMS (Kernel Mode Settings) in all drivers?
<penguin42> simontol: Or does it get stuck at a particular % ?
<penguin42> methril: Most of them
<methril> the 8xxxHD too?
<penguin42> don't know
<methril> (R770 chipset)?
<simontol> penguin42: it stuck at 76% and then nothin... I had to ctrl+alt+del and then reboot
<methril> just upgraded one machine with this graphic card
<JoshuaL> I have a laptop with an intel core i5 processor. Does Lucid support Turbo Boost and if yes how can I test if it works?
<methril> and when i log into ti shut downs
<penguin42> simontol: Yeh we've seen a few people on here with that, the fix is to manually fsck from an install/rescue CD
<penguin42> JoshuaL: It seems to work on my i7, but it doesn't get shown by the normal cpu monitors
<methril> i downloaded a desktop CD but it'1 not booting properly
<JoshuaL> penguin42, and how did you check it?
<simontol> penguin42: the bootsplash is at very low resolution too, is there any fix for that?
<penguin42> JoshuaL: Using this: code.google.com/p/i7z/
<JoshuaL> penguin42, cool i will look into that :)
<jimi_hendrix> penguin42, running ubuntu-bug, should i describe this as "shows screen corruption", or as other?
<penguin42> jimi_hendrix: If it shows screen corruption then that's a fine title
<jimi_hendrix> penguin42, well what is screen corruption defined as?
<penguin42> jimi_hendrix: Erm I'm not sure there's a dictionary definition, but just when it's obviously wrong as opposed to just an app saying the wrong thing; you might want to say 'odd purple flecks on ATI Mobility HD 3470'
<jimi_hendrix> ok
<penguin42> simontol: What graphics card? Nvidia?
<simontol> penguin42: yes
<Machtin> hm. why can i only listen to audio via one programm at once?
<penguin42> simontol: I don't think it knows how to get Nvidia to do high res so the boot screen is low res
<penguin42> Machtin: Hmm if they all use pulse it should work
<Machtin> no clue if they do
<penguin42> what are they?
<Machtin> it's videolan, amarok and opera(flash) for example
<Machtin> no combination works, if i didn't forget one
<Machtin> which i shouldn't, because there are only 3.
<penguin42> ah, kde?
<Machtin> yup
<Machtin> so. i don't know if i have pulseaudio at all
<penguin42> kde doesn't use pulse - it uses something else that I forget
<Machtin> hmm, i see
<penguin42> simontol: You might want to subscribe to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/559769 I just confirmed it, I suspect there might be another one around somewhere but if there is it'll get merged
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559769 in ubuntu "Boot screen gets stuck during fsck" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<simontol> penguin42: thanks
<vitium> I can't install ubuntu lucid beta 2 - It shows me a splash screen then thats it
<yofel> KDE should use phonon, which should work
<vitium> "Bad page state in process swapper"
<penguin42> vitium: That's after installing?
<vitium> Before
<simontol> penguin42 : also found a bug for the boot screen resolution issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/551013
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551013 in plymouth "ubuntu-logo on VGA fb (as with nvidia or fglrx binary drivers) does not display crisply" [Medium,Triaged]
<vitium> I have beta 1 installed on a partition and beta 2 - I am trying to install beta 2 from dvd over beta 1 but I can't get into the installer
<penguin42> vitium: Not seen that error before; some googles suggest it can be bad ram
<vitium> I know which is annoying because I just bought the RAM about 3 weeks ago
<vitium> Had a faulty batch last time too
<vitium> I'll take a stick out and see whether it'll load
<penguin42> vitium: Run the memtest86 boot over night and see if it's happy; check you have the right type of RAM, don't overclock it
<vitium> penguin42: Thanks for the help, I'll keep you posted
<penguin42> anyone using chromium from the ppas?  The list of URLs partially matching seems now to be green on brown for me - yuch!
<benomatic> by all appearances, 10.04 uses a different grub mechanism... where is easiest place to go and add a vmalloc default?
<penguin42> benomatic: 10.04 uses Grub2 (as 9.10 started doing) - what are you trying to add?
<benomatic> vmalloc=192M ... curiously my old menu.lst is laying around, but i presume that it is ignored.
<penguin42> benomatic: It depends, do a dpkg -l grub - does it show it installed (ii) or uninstalled (un)
<Dr_Willis> wow - 200 updates
<benomatic> penguin42: ii  grub-common     1.98-1ubuntu4    GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2
<penguin42> penguin42: Yeh but what other grub packages?
<vitium> penguin42 - Taken one stick out and its working perfectly again
<vitium> penguin42: I think slot 2 on my motherboard is faulty :(
<benomatic> penguin42: grub-common and grub-pc, both 1.98
<penguin42> vitium: OK, when you get a chance run a memtest86 on it for a few hours though
<penguin42> benomatic: OK, so you are on Grub 2
<vitium> penguin42: Will do
<penguin42> benomatic: See /etc/default/grub  you can add things to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX
<benomatic> penguin42: danke
<Tiibiidii> penguin42, can i ask you something about grub?
<penguin42> Tiibiidii: YOu can try, I can't promise I can answer it
<jimi_hendrix> penguin42, now, what should i do that the bug is reported?
<Tiibiidii> ok, i've already written about it before... i'm going to copypaste it
<benomatic> penguin42: it appears that I simply run grub-mkconfig afterward?
<penguin42> jimi_hendrix: good question; you could try the xorg-edgers ppa's https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers  they're a bit newer and you could try them or they might break completely; or you could make sure you disable anything clever - disable desktop effeects/compiz and see if it's ok
<penguin42> jimi_hendrix: You could also ask on #ubuntu-x
<yofel> penguin42: the fsck freeze is known as bug 554079 btw.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554079 in mountall "Lucid boot failed to complete after fsck" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554079
<penguin42> yofel: Ah right, I'll merge the other one - we could really do witha  list of common ones
<benomatic> penguin42: n'mind.  update-grub seems to be the magic cmd. :)
<penguin42> oh, already merged
<vitium> lucid has a very nice install gui
<Tiibiidii> i was affected by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/477104 , so yesterday i recovered my ubuntu install, and updated to lucid... but the upgrade went somewhat wrong
<Tiibiidii> so i had to do a partial upgrade, after that i rebooted... the reboot wen fine (X broke, but that's due to the flgrx drivers),  so i updated the flgrx drivers and then rebooted in windows to purge the temporary boot.disk i created to rescue my old karmic install
<Tiibiidii>  but now it doesn't boots anymore but it "senses" grub... with this i mean: it shows the countdown, but after that if i press ESC or if i wait the countdown to finish the screen output disappears and the whole pc reboots
<Tiibiidii>   i guess it may be this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/grub2/+bug/508173 but running an update-grub didn't solve the issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 477104 in grub2 "After 9.10 grub update can not boot into Wubi install" [Critical,Fix committed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 508173 in grub2 "postinst has errors with grub-probe that cause the system to stop booting" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<benomatic> penguin42: thanks again!  works ;)
<Tiibiidii> now i've tried asking in #grub and they told me it's an "old known bug" and that i should google for "wubildr upgrade instructions", but that's seems related to the original bug 477104
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 477104 in grub2 "After 9.10 grub update can not boot into Wubi install" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/477104
<Tiibiidii> penguin42, any idea?
<thiebaude> bug 552316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 552316 in ubuntu "ubuntu 10.04 will not shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552316
<Damascene> hello, if some one built a package on launchpad ppa and want someone to test it. is this the place?
<ulle> was compiz intentionally deactivated ?
<penguin42> Tiibiidii: Is this a wubi install?
<Tiibiidii> yes
<penguin42> Tiibiidii: Sorry, I've never done wubi
<penguin42> ulle: It tends to have a disable for some graphics cards it knows don't work well
<ulle> penguin42, hmmm i ve never had problems with compiz in ages with this card
<Dr_Willis> there was some bug that made it get broken last week
<ulle> and penguin42 why remove it if one can easily disableit from starting?
<Dr_Willis> ther ewas a package bug that got made it accidently get removed - i think
<penguin42> ulle: In that case, it might not what you are seeing - I'd check you have 3d drivers ok; the reason for disabling was some times it got so broken for people they couldn't get to the point to disable it on some cards; but it sounds more like you have Dr_Willis's bug
<Tiibiidii_> sorry flaky internet connection... penguin42 can you repeat whatever you wrote?
<penguin42> Tiibiidii_: Sorry, I just said I didn't know Wubi stuff
<Tiibiidii_> ok
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<ulle> Dr_Willis , and my sensors-applet got removed too !!!
<frenkel> anybody know if the new linuxwacom drivers will be added to lucid?
<frenkel> because they add support for 5 bamboo models and some others
<frenkel> seems usefull for a LTS
<Dr_Willis> i imagine most things are allready frozen. they can make exceptions
<Dr_Willis> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<hawk> frenkel: If I were to guess I would guess "no" if they aren't already there
<frenkel> it difficult to check
<frenkel> because they are part of the kernel package I think?
<Dr_Willis> be X input drivers i would think for the most part
<topyli> i doubt anything will be added that isn't in already. as for the kernel, some modules may be added to linux-backports-modules
<agronholm> hi, has anyone else come across this error when attempting to upgrade ubuntu karmic server to lucid b2? Exception during pm.DoInstall(): E:Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall
<Ian_Corne> I think drivers will be backported if needed
<agronholm> I mean, I know I'm not the only one having this problem (there's an issue raised on launchpad) but any hints on how to get around it?
<penguin42> which issue?
<hawk> agronholm: How are you performing the upgrade? Any more output available?
<agronholm> hold on
<agronholm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/559582
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559582 in mountall "Upgrade from karmic to lucid failes with Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall" [Undecided,New]
<agronholm> hawk, I'm doing "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<penguin42> agronholm: Are you also in a kvm guest?
<agronholm> no
<agronholm> I'm pasting the entire output shortly
<Oxymoron> Could someone explain to me why Kwin and my computer hangs itself when ONE application freeze in an inifinite loop? xD
<subchee> hello
<penguin42> agronholm: What does your fstab look like - could you put in a pastebin?
<agronholm> http://www.pastebin.org/146909
<penguin42> agronholm: Can you pastebin your fstab please
<agronholm> http://www.pastebin.org/146912
<penguin42> agronholm: Hmm so the unusual things you have seem to be the tv2 and maybe the raid5
<penguin42> agronholm: I'd try taking the tv2 mount out and seeing if you can do the upgrade
<agronholm> I commented the tv2 line out but didn't change anything
<DDAZZA0> Hello, I'm having graphics problems with lucid.  for example I can't change desktop effects.
<penguin42> agronholm: What happens if you make it just the / and swap ?
<thiebaude> you got your graphics card drivers installed?
<agronholm> will try
<agronholm> should I also unmount said volumes?
<penguin42> agronholm: I would
<DDAZZA0> thiebaude, I'm not sure I've been trying but havn't got anywhere
<thiebaude> let ubuntu search for the drivers and then choose the current driver, thats what i did:)
<subchee> who uses acerhk on Lucid?
<DDAZZA0> thiebaude, the "Hardware Drivers program says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system".
<harry-houdini1> if i upgrade to lucid is there a direct path to upgrading to the release version when it comes out?
<thiebaude> upgrade manager should offer and upgrade
<penguin42> harry-houdini1: Barring any nasty bugs, just keeping it upgraded should do that
<thiebaude> an
<yofel> DDAZZA0: did you refresh your package cache once since installation?
<thiebaude> DDAZZA0, you use nvidia?
<DDAZZA0> yofel, sudo apt-get update? and upgrade? yes
<DDAZZA0> I have an ATI Radeon HD 4650.
<thiebaude> hmm ok ATI:(
<DDAZZA0> I've been trying to install things from the software centre
<penguin42> DDAZZA0: Were you previously running with the frglx drivers?
<agronholm> penguin42, no difference, same error
<DDAZZA0> penguin42, yes maby if that was default.
<penguin42> agronholm: weird, the only thing I can suggest is working through the mountall install script and seeing what fails - I haven't quite got my head around mountall
<DDAZZA0> fglrxinfo returns Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<harry-houdini1> one last question I see there is some problems with nvidia's release of its drivers, so if i am using their package should i first downgrade to ubuntu's package (or risk not getting x working)
<persia> Good day.  I'm having an issue booting lucid on an lvm2 system: specifically it appears I need to run `modprobe dm_mod; lvm vgchange -a y` (or modprobe something else that depends on that) in initramfs for each boot.  I don't have to do this on another machine with a similar configuration.  Does anyone happen to know what I need to adjust to make this just work?
<DDAZZA0> Is their a simple command to reset the video drivers to default settings?
<yofel> harry-houdini1: NEVER use the driver from the nvidia site, use the ubuntu package
<bjsnider> yofel, wait. how often should he use the nvidia-installer? i'm not clear on that
<yofel> bjsnider: huh?
<subchee> does somebody have an acerhk.ko module compiled on Lucid i386?
<thiebaude> subchee, sorry i dont
<harry-houdini1> sorry i lied found a second bug that might effect me...although it says the bug effects raid 1 I have raid5 with 2TB of storage (so the 2TB limit is ok) but the other bug about out of sync raid1 would that effect a raid 5 as well
<bjsnider> yofel, just having a bit of fun with your emphatic uppercase "NEVER"
<penguin42> harry-houdini1: OK be very very careful the out of sync raid bug was marked as dangerous
<yofel> bjsnider: oh, sorry, I think I'm getting a bit tired of telling people not to use the nvidia site driver...
<thiebaude> i heard that yofel :)
<bjsnider> well, there's a sticky post in their forums that emphatically tells people to use the distro package
<bjsnider> but nobody reads that, do they?
<thiebaude> not many do
<bjsnider> they want the latest driver. but that's not always a good thing. hdmi audio has been broken since the 190 driver
<bjsnider> you have to use the 185 if you need that feature
<matmat> nvidia site driver?
<yofel> matmat: the NVIDIA*.run that you can download from the nvidia homepage
<DDAZZA> When I boot up i just see a purple screen.
<matmat> but youre not refering to the one in the lucid repos?
<celticjak> ubuntuone issues?
<yofel> matmat: I referred to the .run as the site driver and the lucid repos package as the ubuntu package
<matmat> okok
<bjsnider> !find SDL_image.h
<matmat> the ubuntu package one gives me flickering when i play flash
<ubottu> File SDL_image.h found in libsdl-image1.2-dev
<matmat> and the flickering is not in the area of the flash thing, but next to it
<yofel> hm, should switching to a tty and back to X set screen brightness to 100%? it does here...
<penguin42> yofel: I'd have thought it should restore it somewhere or not change it at all
<yofel> hm, seems like switching back to tty7 sets it back  to full, switching to tty keeps the current value
<penguin42> yofel: Sounds like a bug in whatever does the restore to graphics then
<DDAZZA> Do I need to install something to get opengl programs like tremulus to run?
<penguin42> DDAZZA: No as long as your graphics drivers are OK
<Dr_Willis> proper 3d video drivers
<coz_> ^^
<DDAZZA> How do I install them? I downloaded the driver and installed it.
<DDAZZA> I don't know what ive done wrong
<vuksamotnjak> Hrllo! I want to know why i cant load ubuntu 10.04 beta 2 & 1 from livee cd
<oliolioli> What is the difference between installing from the final CD and installing from the beta CD then updating? Or is there no difference?
<penguin42> oliolioli: There shouldn't be much of a difference, occasionally a few small bug fixes/installation tweaks won't quite get picked up if you update
<oliolioli> Thanks, i'll probably just install the beta then
<oliolioli> vuksamotnjak: can you load other live cds?
<vuksamotnjak> yes. Mandriva and older version of ubuntu
<vuksamotnjak> i curient use mandriva 2010
<penguin42> vuksamotnjak: How does it fail and what hardware do you have?
<vuksamotnjak> iI have a AMD sempron 3000, 512 mb ram, ATI 9550
<vuksamotnjak> Just show me a terminal
<penguin42> what does it say on the terminal?
<vuksamotnjak> then i set comand sudo service gdm start
<vuksamotnjak> and show me a blank screen
<penguin42> vuksamotnjak: Can you switch back using ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<vuksamotnjak> i dont try that
<vuksamotnjak> why?
<penguin42> vuksamotnjak: OK, try that and if you can see what /var/log/Xorg.0.log says, also try booting adding the command radeon.modeset=0 to the boot line
 * penguin42 notes the 9550 is not listed in the list of chipsets supported by the radeon driver he is running even though it lists the 9500 and 9600
<kklimonda> 9550 has the same chipsed as 9500 and 9600
<kklimonda> chipset even
<penguin42> ah yes, it's a 9600 with a lower clock according to wikipedia
<vuksamotnjak> ok i go naow to try
<vuksamotnjak> thnx
<Guest49181> can anyone help me install freewrl deps in 10.4? http://pastebin.com/qNfR5CX8 is the error i get
<penguin42> LucidLynx: Can you translate that into english?
<DDAZZA> The check disk at startup always get stuck at 88% Any ideas how I can fix this?
<JoshuaL> penguin42, it says that some packages cant be installed
<LucidLynx> penguin42: yes it can not install the deps because im in the unstable distro :)
<penguin42> DDAZZA: fsck from an installc d by hand, it's a known bug
<JoshuaL> LucidLynx, do you have installed all the latest updates with sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<JoshuaL> so first: sudo aptitude update
<penguin42> DDAZZA: https://launchpad.net/bugs/554079
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 554079 in mountall "Lucid boot failed to complete after fsck" [High,Confirmed]
<JoshuaL> sudo aptitude safe-upgrade and then sudo aptitude install freewr1
<LucidLynx> JoshuaL: penguin42: upgrading now
<venice> Hi I've updated from 9.10 to 10.04 and now i'm stuck with this http://pastebin.com/dCF2d1fc
<venice> It seems like the fglrx stuff has only been installed partly :/
<penguin42> yeh that's a mess
<venice> i agree :)
<venice> any ideas how to fix it?
<penguin42> venice: How did you do the upgrade?
<SuperMiguel> ay of u guys having issues with firefox? opening sites slowly?
<penguin42> SuperMiguel: No but I've seen other people ask the same question
<venice> update-manager -d
<venice> and then via the manager
<penguin42> venice: I think I might try removing fglrx and all the other related bits, getting the update to finish and then reinstalling it
<SuperMiguel> penguin42, ummm
<venice> :/
<venice> cant remove it via apt it doesnt work :/
<venice> :)
<venice> got it :)
<lucidlynx> penguin42: no rebooted and still same error cannot install deps cus im in unstable
<penguin42>  'cus im in unstable' ?
<lucidlynx> penguin42: it says im using the unstable distro and some nessesary packages are in the incoming?
<kklimonda> is python-configobj installed by default by any ubuntu metapackage (i.e. -mininal, -standard or -desktop) ?
<kklimonda> or how can I check it?
<lucidlynx> penguin42: then it tries to install libmozjsld but cannot do so.. then reccomends ttf-bitstream-vera but cannot then recommends convert but cannot..
<penguin42> lucidlynx: That sounds very messed up
<lucidlynx> penguin42: is it because im trying to install a non 10.4 freewrl?
<penguin42> kklimonda: The beta2 I installed in a kvm last night doesn't have that; it has python-configglue as the nearest
<penguin42> lucidlynx: Don't know - start by installing a basic 10.4 and get htat OK and then try anything non-standard
<penguin42> is anyone else finding kvm/qemu/libvirt mouse has got very jumpy in the last few days?
<lucidlynx> htat
<lucidlynx> ?
<kklimonda> penguin42: ok, thanks
<mrp> bah my sound is broke
<switchgirl> empathy issue this time irc related
<switchgirl> when i have an irc channel it has a different window - so one wondow are all my irc chatts and the other is my msn yahoo and other ersonal im's i want them put together in one window - like it does in pidgin
<switchgirl> and yet chanserv and nickserv  are in the im windows
<switchgirl> the hard drive issue i had the other day 80 gb loggs was likley dnsmasq
<switchgirl> its sorted now - i'm on 9-10 gb system
<penguin42> hehe 80gb logs are always fun
<eldon> any word on empath supporting OTR, or is it going to have to be OTR writing another plugin for empathy?
<cronos> Hey there folks, just installed lucid beta 2 and now my grub isn't working.  I de-selected grub during the installation as I already ahve multiple OSes on there and have grub already setup.  But now nothing is working HELP!
<bjsnider> !find gnome-vfs-2.0.pc
<ubottu> File gnome-vfs-2.0.pc found in libgnomevfs2-dev
<cronos> by the look of it there are many others who are suffering the same trouble with grub on lucid... yet no support here?!
<Dr_Willis> what OS is in charge of grub?
<cronos> karmic
<cronos> it _was_
<coc0nut> What do you mean in charge? =/
<Dr_Willis> You need to pick one OS to handle the bootloader..
<cronos> I have OSX, Jaunty, Karmic, Lucid installed and Karmic is the OS that installed grub
<Dr_Willis> in theory you can boot a live cd, chroot into the karmic install and rerun update-grub and it should see the other os's
<coc0nut> oh right nevermind ^^
<eldon> i
<cronos> I'm livecd'ing now to chroot in and fix
<coc0nut> I thought you meant in charge of development
<cronos> coc0nut: lol
<Dr_Willis> I dont see the point in having 3 ubuntus's :) but i guess if ya got the hd space.
<coz_> :)
<cronos> Dr_Willis: Jaunty is my main workspace
<Dr_Willis> If i have some usb hd's plugged in. ive seen update-grub see those and add boot entries for them
<eldon> i've used 9.04/9.10 to reinstall grub several times, it is interesting that 10.04 beta 2 did not update grub to 2, i'm still on 1.5 from an update to my 9.04 instalation
<cronos> Karmic is for playing with as is lucid
<cronos> I'm also installing debian and arch
<cronos> 8-0
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. for grub1 - you may need to add the entries by hand..
<Dr_Willis> grub2 is much better at finding other os's
<eldon> on that topic i'd reccommend using a 9.10 disk to install grub 2
<Dr_Willis> Or let Lucid handle the bootloader
<BadHorsie> I wonder why my video red color turns to green, using nvidia propietary drivers
<yofel> BadHorsie: can you check if your HUE setting is  correct? I'm not sure where that's set though
<SuperMiguel> 9.10 doesnt have /boot/grub/menu.lst ??
<SuperMiguel> i mean
<SuperMiguel> 10.04
<yofel> no
<yofel> !grub2 | SuperMiguel
<Dr_Willis> grub 2 dosent use menu.lst
<ubottu> SuperMiguel: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> grub1 does
<Dr_Willis> time to learn some grub-fu-kung-fu
<BadHorsie> yofel: If I move the Hue on the nvidia x server settings to 1 and take it back to 0 it works, sometimes by just invoking the display settings manager it resets it, sometimes it doesn't.
<yofel> BadHorsie: search LP for a bug report, I know there is one, but this bug appears so random that noone seems to have found the cause yet
<BadHorsie> Also, I sort of forgot if "insmod vbe" in /etc/grub/10linux was needed, after so much messing around the other day
<bjsnider> yofel, the blob sometimes likes to reverse blue and red on video playback. it's probably the same story here
<BadHorsie> I've seen reports from 2007
<yofel> bjsnider: I had issues with the blob setting HUE wrong all the time, but it seems to be fine now...
<BadHorsie> Some recommending removing the codecs and all
<yofel> BadHorsie: do 'grep "vbe" /boot/grub/grub.cfg' to see if it's used, I think setting GRUB_GFXMODE should add insmod vbe
<Raydiation> are there currently problems with network printers?
<Raydiation> mine stopped working
<holstein> Raydiation: what is it?
<holstein> i got an older brother
<holstein> and its good to go
<BadHorsie> Aight thanks.
<Raydiation> got an hp officejet 6200
<Raydiation> did fine until cups update
<holstein> other machines print to it?
<Raydiation> yes
<holstein> doah
<yofel> BadHorsie: more like... if you don't set GRUB_GFXMODE it sets it to 640x480 and then adds '  insmod ${GRUB_VIDEO_BACKEND}' which equals 'insmod vbe' here always
<holstein> Raydiation: and you've looked on launchpad?
<Raydiation> holstein: not yet, ive just dropped by in here
<holstein> and tried reinstalling the driver?
<holstein> OR removing and re-adding the printer
<Raydiation> ah ok, huge amount of updates just coming in
<_stryk3r> If I have done all my updates its the same as using beta2 right?
<hanshenrik> ah
<hanshenrik> i just tried using beta 1 and "update installation" button (connected), it fucked up grub..
<hanshenrik> it went to some error: file not found  and a console named "grub recovery:>"      .. but using beta 1, not update install, and apt-get update;apt-get upgrade;  worked  :p
<Ian_Corne> lets try fglrx again :)
<maj> The pictures in Firefox seem pixelated. Is there a fix for that?
<hanshenrik> system->admin->hardware drivers->    maybe a solution?
<Ian_Corne> hmm, I've just had apport warning me my system had a serious kernel problem
<Ian_Corne> but I don't notice anything
<Ian_Corne> what should I do?
<Ian_Corne> It asks me questions I cannot answer when I try to report it
<hanshenrik> just curious, like what? :p
<Ian_Corne> What does this issue relate to: Audio, video, network..
<Ian_Corne> is this a regression
<Ian_Corne> can you recreate
<Ian_Corne> those kind of questions
<Ian_Corne> I just cancelled...
<Ian_Corne> lets try fglrx, bbl :)
<pingu> Will Lucid have GMA 500 support?
<yofel_> pingu: as far as I know: no
<hanshenrik> btw funny thing, copying from ext4 to NTFS ->~30 MB/s , copying the same files back from NTFS to ext4->~4 MB/s    (same harddrive, same files), strange
<devilsadvocate_> read and write have different costs
<Ian_Corne> no direct rending so far
<hanshenrik> devilsadvocate_: was same read/write operation, just ext4->ntfs is much faster than ntfs->ext4
<devilsadvocate_> hanshenrik, no, ntfs read~!= ntfs-write and ext4-read != ext4write and ntfs-write!=ext4-write and ntfs4-read!=ext4-read
<devilsadvocate_> one of ext4write and ntfsread is ugly, possibly even both
<hanshenrik> good point
<penguin42> hanshenrik: Same drive but different partitions?
<hanshenrik> yes
<penguin42> hanshenrik: There's a factor of 2 in bandwidth between the two ends of a drive
<grobda24> What is the messaging application (popup notifications) called in Lucid ?
<penguin42> notify-osd
<grobda24> penguin42, ah, cheers :)
<hanshenrik> im having same problems as described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rtl8187se/+bug/416488 , and there has been posted things that others have said to work, for jaunty..   think http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/all/rtl8187se-source/download is safe to install in lucid? ideas to something else i can try?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416488 in rtl8187se "poor wireless range on MSI Wind U123; updated drivers not default?" [Undecided,New]
<grobda24> does that log the popup messages somewhere ?
<hanshenrik> (i basically have to sit under the router to get a connection >.<)
<penguin42> grobda24: Not that I know
<grobda24> oh, gah
<grobda24> I just a security breach probably through Nicotine+ where someone just connected to my desktop using Vinagre
<grobda24> I should have recorded the IP but I was too busy switching off routers.
<grobda24> I wonder if I might have discovered a security problem in Lucid ?
<hanshenrik> grobda24: your referring to that Nicotine p2p program?
<grobda24> yeah
<hanshenrik> well shouldn't be able to do more than you can do without root (@damage) at least
<penguin42> hanshenrik: Not strictly true, various things are enabled by policykit etc
<penguin42> grobda24: Run it with an apparmor profile to restrict what files it can access and network calls it can make
<penguin42> grobda24: But if someone has done something like that they can already have installed loads of crap on your machine
<grobda24> penguin42, oh, thanks, I'll look into it. How do I check for that ? I can't see anything in my logs.
<penguin42> grobda24: Checking if someone has done something nasty is very difficult - running debcheck from a live cd is one way to help, then check that none of your . files have been tampered with - non-trivial
<grobda24> k
<harry-houdini1> hello on a non raid drive on boot I get a message saying device or resource busy unable to mount and it ubuntu+1 hangs on boot fsck of the drive shows its clean its mounted to an internal sata controller card
<harry-houdini1> I have to boot to an old kernel to get around it
<harry-houdini1> oh and this is after an upgrade from karmic 9.10
<penguin42> harry-houdini1: There's a bug going on at the moment where some fsck's get stuck
<grobda24> Ah, it does log ... /home/user/.cache/notify-osd.log
<penguin42> grobda24: Oh useful to know
<MikeChelen> firefox window "bindwood: migrating older bookmarks" is staying open forever adding more ...
<mjmason> Hi, has anyone else experienced a lack of video when trying to load the beta? My laptop shows the initial logo with the purple background but the screen then goes black and after 10 minutes I had to give up and reboot. Have tried a few times, and it does display on a second monitor if I plug one in. Not much use if it doesn't run on the main screen though...  I have an Acer 5739g with nvidia GT 130M if that helps, though gi
<penguin42> sounds like a bug
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/560802
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560802 in network-manager "network manger auto connect to every wireless network it sees" [Undecided,New]
<Damascene> does any one have this bug?
<mjmason> oh and occasionally it will show a mangled and repeated version of the windows 7 boot screen, but no more video after that...
<penguin42> Damascene: Youch - nasty
<penguin42> does anyone else have any errors in /home/user/.cache/indicator-applet-session.log ?
<harry-houdini1> penguin42 as a temporary work around should i set the check frequency to 0 for that hard drive?
<penguin42> harry-houdini1: If it is just the fsck not finishing then just fscking from a live cd should get it going, or as you say setting the freqency/time to 0 should do it - but if you are using a raid be careful there was a bug about degraded raids not behaving correctly in the release notes
<astronouth7303> I filed a bug last night (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/560506); is there anything I should do to get it tagged?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560506 in ubuntu "Compiz and glx* fail on glXCreateContext" [Undecided,New]
<harry-houdini1> penguin42, nah this one isnt raided but actually should be considering whats on it...
<LADmaticCA> any more fixes for slow dns lookups?
<astronouth7303> So I got rid of the bottom panel when I got gnome-do. but until I get opengl back, gnome-do is out of commission. How do I get my bottom panel back?
<Dr_Willis> right click on the panel, add new panel, add what applets you want
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<astronouth7303> when I try to add a panel, windows get out of the way but no panel appears
<astronouth7303> oh, there we go
<astronouth7303> it just needed to cycle around to the top
<edgy> Hi, I am getting this error in kubuntu when I try to enable desktop effects: "Compositing is not supported on your system." which package do I need to install? I have an ati 5730 card with fglrx installed
<astronouth7303> edgy: ATI and effects don't mix. Go and blame AMD.
<edgy> astronouth7303: strange!! but I remember I used to have an ATI card and have the effects enabled!
<edgy> astronouth7303: in my previous laptop
<LinuxRevolution> guys! did anyone solve keyboard layout problem?
<Freanki> Hi, since the update from 9.10 to 10.4 my system will stop after loading the kernel. No daemons start... But the kernel still works (CTRL+ALT+DEL still works). Does someone know how to get my system fixed?
<astronouth7303> Freanki: so upstart (init) fails?
<Freanki> astronouth: all the devices will be found. (Keyboard, all usb, even hardrives)
<Freanki> but then it stops
<Freanki> btw. without an error
<astronouth7303> Freanki: boot without the quiet flag?
<Freanki> sure
<Freanki> I already did a chroot with the 9.10 disc to get the latest updates... So the system is up to date
<astronouth7303> wait... what?
<Freanki> and no logfiles since no syslog or anything else has been loaded
<Freanki> what what?
<astronouth7303> you chrooted to update what?
<Freanki> oh, I just used the 9.10 disc to boot since the 10.4 has still problems with the nvidia driver
<Freanki> But it's a different issue... I updated lucid
<Freanki> over the net
<astronouth7303> and if you're messing with chroots, shouldn't you be able to come up with more information than "no daemons start"?
<Freanki> If I could, I might already fixed it... I tried Grub2, different kernels etc. but nothing works
<astronouth7303> by the sound of it, the userspace is failing to start
<Freanki> how does it get started?
<astronouth7303> which would point at init, but i figured that the kernel would at least protest if init ever failed
<Freanki> a problem with the initrd?
<methril> is something similar with my case astronouth7303
<methril> mine bootups (all daemons boot) but after a while it switch down
<Freanki> nearly at the end it says: Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom
<methril> i'm not able to login
<astronouth7303> methril: vt?
<methril> then mine goes further
<Freanki> Then it mounts swap and /home and thats all
<Freanki> I already read about this switch down in a forum =) But no solution so far...
<methril> i'm trying to understand it..
<astronouth7303> Freanki: i'd suggest digging around in your initrd and seeing what scripts there is
<methril> Freanki: where did you read something about it?
<astronouth7303> (I'm just another poor user; i'm speculating)
<Freanki> german ubuntuusers.de
<methril> uf!! i don't speak german
<Freanki> you asked where I read it :D
<methril> if you give me a link, maybe google translator could help ;)
<Freanki> I wouldn't try it ;)
<Freanki> astronouth7303: thx, I'll try to check this
<Erv> Hi I have encountered an issue while trying to activate nvidia restriced drivers
<Erv> anyone have a second to help me out?
<ZykoticK9> Erv, does jockey (aka Hardware Drivers) say "A different version of this driver is in use"?
<Erv> yes
<Erv> is this a common issue?
<ZykoticK9> Erv, i think everyone with nvidia is currently getting that.  Are your graphics working properly?
<Erv> well my computer is running fine, but i really feel like my graphics card isnt getting used at all
<ZykoticK9> Erv, if you rung "lspci -vnvn" and fine the VGA section, you can see what Kernel driver is in use
<Erv> compiz seems a little choppy
<ZykoticK9> s/rung/run
<ZykoticK9> s/fine/find
<astronouth7303> if compiz is running, it's using the video card; compiz won't run on software render
<ZykoticK9> astronouth7303, actually i think compiz will run with noveau
<Erv> intresting..;
<astronouth7303> that's a hardware driver
<Erv> this is my new laptop
<astronouth7303> the software render is mesa
<ZykoticK9> astronouth7303, true - i gotcha
<Erv> on my old one with half the specs of this one, compiz seems to run way smoother
<Erv> so i just kinda feels like my video card or something isnt getting used
<Erv> if that makes sense
<Micc> I think the wubi grub was the problem with my upgrade.
<Erv> under my nvidia x server settings it even says it is running nvidia driver : 195.36.15
<Erv> but i cant activate anything in the restricted driver window
<Erv> Zykotic : do u want to knwo what my kernel driver is?
<Micc> My laptop always fails to activate the restricted hardware drivers too.
<ZykoticK9> Erv, i don't no - You can check with the "lspci -vnvn" command from a terminal
<ZykoticK9> !tab > Erv
<ubottu> Erv, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> Erv, sorry misread you -- though you ask IF i knew what your kernel driver was sorry - does it say nvidia?
<Erv> pretty big output.. gimme a sec to find it, any guidance on that infos location would be appreciated :)
<ZykoticK9> Erv, look for VGA section
<Erv> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation GT200 [GeForce GTX 260M] [10de:0618] (rev a2)
<Erv> 	Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:02a2]
<Erv> 	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
<Erv> 	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
<Erv> 	Latency: 0
<Erv> 	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16
<Erv> 	Region 0: Memory at ce000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
<Erv> 	Region 1: Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<Erv> 	Region 3: Memory at cc000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]
<Erv> 	Region 5: I/O ports at 2000 [size=128]
<Erv> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<Erv> 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<Erv> 	Kernel modules: nvidia-173, nvidia-current, nvidiafb, nouveau
<ZykoticK9> Erv, USE PASTEBIN!
<Erv> I hope that copy and paste is ok in the forum
<ZykoticK9> !paste | Erv
<ubottu> Erv: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Erv> IRC newbie here
<ZykoticK9> Erv, but we do see "Kernel driver in use: nvidia" so it is using the Nvidia driver
<Erv> so it looks like its working fine then, huh
<ZykoticK9> Erv, i guess so - but your experience would suggest otherwise
<Erv> my only problem was, that I can't go into the Restricted Drivers
<MikeChelen> anyone know why the firefox window "bindwood: migrating older bookmarks" never finishes?
<ZykoticK9> Erv, in nvidia-settings it is showing 195.36.15 as the Driver version correct?
<Erv> and activate, say 173 driver, because it always comes back and says it failed to initiate
<Erv> yes it is
<ZykoticK9> Erv, i'm not sure (due to Jockey activation issue) how to try the 173 driver... sorry.
<DanaG> hmm, is xorg in ubuntu 10.04 supposed to automatically use nouveau?
<W3ird_N3rd> if I install beta2 and keep apt updating it, will it automagically become 10.04 stable by april 29th?
<DanaG> For me, it doesn't use it without an xorg.conf.
<LADmaticCA> any more fixes for slow dns lookups?
<DanaG> [    0.114613] (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)        [    0.116093] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)        [    0.117025] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)        [    0.117074] (EE) No drivers available.
<Erv> Well thanks for the help
<W3ird_N3rd> DanaG, it might be useful to know exactly which videocard (chip) you've got
<DanaG> NV17, mobile.
<Erv> ZykoticK9: I appreciate it, everything points to it working, just doesnt feel like it is. Maybe its something a random update will fix later
<DanaG> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go] [10de:0175] (rev a3)
<kklimonda> DanaG: NV17? maybe it's not supported?
<kklimonda> it should be though
<DanaG> No, it works fine if I have xorg.conf.
<W3ird_N3rd> meaning it's not detected correctly
<kklimonda> DanaG: is kms loaded?
<timboy_> ubuntu doesn't want to allow me to use 3 monitors with my ati 58xx card. is there a reason for this?
<DanaG> oh yeah, I also have lbm-nouveau installed.... should I switch to regular nouveau?
<W3ird_N3rd> or well, it is detected but the wrong driver is loaded (the non-existent nv driver)
<DanaG> Yes, KMS does work.
<kklimonda> DanaG: ugh, lbm-nouveau is ancient
<kklimonda> DanaG: where do you have it from?
<DanaG> Might be good to update the package to do nothing instead of giving old stuff.
<DanaG> =þ
<penguin42> timboy_: You got frglx going?
<DanaG> xorg-edgers.
<kklimonda> DanaG: well, xorg-edgers is a synonym of "I live on IRC and track development all the time"
<timboy_> penguin42, yes and amdcccle won't configure anything so i've been trying with the resolution utility
<Erv> ZykoticK9: i guess one last question. Is there any way to see what the graphics card is doing? Kind of like being able to view the CPU activities
<BUGabundo> damn it
<BUGabundo> pidgin is crashing like hell
<BUGabundo> I blame twitter fail whale
<DanaG> [lbm-drm] Initialized nouveau 0.0.16 20090420 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0
<penguin42> timboy_: I've not configured frglx for ages, but I'm betting it's the config utilities for that which you'll have to persuade - the ati drivers like to do all that stuff themselves
<kklimonda> DanaG: well, it's nothing short of a miracle that you can boot it with lbm- modules at all :)
<kklimonda> DanaG: in xorg-edgers there is a nice package called ppa-purge, use it
<timboy_> penguin42, so what do you suggest I try next? amdcccle might work for all I know but settings don't persist after reboot and it won't apply anything without telling me to restart...
<DanaG> ah, but I was wanting the 3D support... what little there is.
<kklimonda> DanaG: hmm.. then leave xorg.conf
<DanaG> Anyway, does it still lack non-power-of-two support?
<DanaG> On nv17, that is.
<kklimonda> maybe
<penguin42> timboy_: I thought there was a gui tool for it (at least there is in the RPM version of the ati tools I've used on RHEL)
<DanaG> okay, purging edgers now.
<penguin42>  <flush>
<DanaG> Also weird on that system: it still has the Karmic orange wallpaper at gdm.
<timboy_> penguin42, i'm talking about the amdcccle gui tool
<DanaG> hmm, does nouveau default to fpdither true?
<DDAZZA> So how do I install/write  ubuntu 9.10 over ubuntu 10.4.?
<penguin42> timboy_: Not sure what to suggest them; there's an aticonfig or something isn't there?
<DanaG> hmm, if amdcccle is not working, are you sure xorg is actually using fglrx?
<timboy_> penguin42, yeah haven't tried that seems pretty complicated
<DanaG> /usr/lib/fglrx/bin/amdcccle
<penguin42> timboy_: Only thing I can suggest
<timboy_> DanaG, yes and amdcccle will "appear" to function and make resolution changes etc but any major changes it says to restart and changes don't persist after restart
<DanaG> Weird.
<DanaG> hmm, try it as root (gksu amdcccle)?
<timboy_> DanaG, tried...
<timboy_> I posted a bug but it's being ignored... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/551475?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 551475 in fglrx-installer "amdcccle settings do not persist lucid" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> nice bug :\
<BUGabundo> if I connect an e-sata disk, and then mount it , it just works
<BUGabundo> if I plug it, and wait a few minutes, and then mount it, it asks for my password
<BUGabundo> can anyone confirm this ?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: There's something very odd about the perms for mounting disks
<BUGabundo> but its not the perm
<BUGabundo> its priveleges
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> something very odd with them
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I don't seem to need to enter a password to unlock my encrypted drive and I don't understand why
<BUGabundo> penguin42: can you reproduce?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I don't have an esata drive
<BUGabundo> any usb disk should be the same
<BUGabundo> althouh I haven't tried it
<BUGabundo> let me test a dongle
 * penguin42 grabs any usb dosl
<penguin42> disk
<penguin42> BUGabundo: It's automounting the usb disk for me
<BUGabundo> FAIL
<BUGabundo> the usb pendrive is automounted
<BUGabundo> :\
<BUGabundo> so, either specific to that disk or to e-sata
<penguin42> anyway, time for foooood
<BUGabundo> /dev/sdb1 on /media/wdtvdisk type ext2 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<BUGabundo> ext2
<BUGabundo> shouldn't be causing any probs
<eldon1> i can't adjust the balance (left and right) when you adjust the slider to either side, the main volume goes down and the balance returns to center
<ZykoticK9> eldon1, i'm experiencing the same thing here, when i touch the Balance volume drops to 0
<ZykoticK9> eldon1, see bug #532095
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532095 in pulseaudio "Changing left/right balance in sound-preferences changes the output volume slider" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532095
<hackeron> hey, any ideas about this? < https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-input-evtouch/+bug/557566
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557566 in xf86-input-evtouch "evtouch does not work on Lucid" [Undecided,New]
<SuperMiguel> is it better for me to do a clean install or an upgrade if um running 9.10 and want to install 10.04
<astronouth7303> SuperMiguel: it'll probably be easier to do an upgrade
<coc0nut> Clean install is always less likely to go horribly wrong.
<astronouth7303> at least in the short term
<coc0nut> But if you have lots to back up, an upgrade would be quicker.
<SuperMiguel> and do it now or wait until final realease?
<DanaG> stupid ubuntuone... can't handle large numbers of files without eating 100% CPU every time I log in.
<astronouth7303> SuperMiguel: if you're not ready to deal with beta, try waiting 10 days for the release canidate
<nickevasion> a
<nickevasion> Ooops, excuse the above a, didn't mean to type that.
<JimD--> last fall, none of the Karmic betas would boot on my HP mini netbook, but the release version booted fine..  now I seem to be seeing the same thing with the Lucid beta2
<JimD--> gosh, thanks :p
<tritium> Hmm, I wanted to install beta 2 with RAID 1 today, but bug 557429 has persuaded me otherwise.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557429 in mdadm "booting out of sync RAID1 array fails with ext3 (comes up as already in sync)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557429
<Guest001> Hi Guys I need ur advise which ubuntu  will be better for installing on my DELL Vostro Laptop 2510
<coc0nut> Guest001: It's entirely up to you.
<areichman> Guest001: are you asking whether 9.10 or 10..04 would be better? Or for advice on Ubuntu vs. Kubuntu vs. Xubuntu?
<Guest001> yes ur correct
<areichman> who's correct about what?
<kassah> is there any way to look at what packages were installed on the last apt-get upgrade?
<Guest001> areichman: could you please specify or advise which version will be suitable for DELL Vostro 2510 laptop
<hf4> how do I install kernel from livecd fast and easy ?
<hanshenrik> try the "install ubuntu" button on the desktop? :p
<hf4> hanshenrik: yeap but that will install the whole think
<hanshenrik> ah.. if its the desktop-version, that is
<coc0nut> Guest001: Probably all of them.
<kassah> hf4, why are you installing the kernel from the livecd?
<coc0nut> Guest001: Lucid has serious bugs for a lot of people but I haven't had many problems with it.
<hf4> kassah: because I accidentaly removed my :'(
<kassah> hf4, you might just want to chroot into your existing install and use apt-get to install a new kernel
<coc0nut> Guest001: Something which works on everyone else's computer might not work on yours and vice-versa
<kassah> hf4, yeah... you want to chroot instead... much easier
<hf4> kassah: you're 100% right . how do i do that
<kassah> one sec... just did it about 5 minutes ago with grub =P
<hanshenrik> ah question, if he runs a livecd, wont apt-get just install it to ram or something
<hanshenrik> ?
<Guest001> Coc0nut: So you mean to say Lucid is working for you better
<om26er> hanshenrik, he will be doing chroot
<coc0nut> Guest001: It works fine for me.
<coc0nut> If you install something and it doesn't work or you don't like it, you can install something else
<hackeron> hey, any ideas about this? < https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-input-evtouch/+bug/557566
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557566 in xf86-input-evtouch "evtouch does not work on Lucid" [Undecided,New]
<kassah> hf2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD under Method 3- Chroot
<areichman> Guest001: if I were you I would stick with the stable, released version of ubuntu, 9.10 and probably with standard ubuntu
<om26er> hackeron, did it work in Karmic?
<Guest001> Coc0nut: is it a laptop or desktop installed
<kassah> hf4, when you get to where it says update-grub... instead of doing that... use apt-get to install your kernel =)
<coc0nut> Guest001: Laptop.
<gbear14275> I'm having problems with my window manager
<Guest001> areichmen:Thanks
<hanshenrik> is there some console-command to turn off caps lock? :p
<Guest001> Coc0nut; model??
<coc0nut> Acer Aspire 5720
<gbear14275> When I boot i get no window borders, window controls or anything... I can't really do anything until I type metacity --replace into a command prompt
<hf4> kassah: thanks will try that
<kassah> hf4, after you're done... exit out of the chroot (Ctrl-D) and follow the instructions for umounting all the stuff
<coc0nut> It's not going to make much of a difference though. In all likelihood, it will work for you.
<coc0nut> Ubuntu's compatible with most hardware. It's not like, say, FreeBSD or something.
<kassah> hf4, unfortunately... gotta run... wife is waiting for lunch =) Good luck!
<DanaG> weird... lucid livecd on the nv17 laptop is having xorg segfault!
<Guest001> <areichman>:is 9.10 supports skype, gtalk msn voice video call, multimedia
<adalal> hey, how would you calibrate a touchscreen controlled by evdev?
<gbear14275> anyone able to help me troubleshoot this and perhaps help me report it?
<DanaG> !info tscal
<ubottu> Package tscal does not exist in lucid
<DanaG> !info tscalib
<ubottu> Package tscalib does not exist in lucid
<DanaG> er, something like that.
<Guest001> <coc0nut>:Is ur sound recorder / internal microphone working. i saw lot of bugs reported on new lucid version
<DanaG> great, livecd offers to install nvidia 96... and then gives 404 when I actually try!
<hanshenrik> ah from update-manager?
<areichman> Guest001: skype yes, gtalk yes, msn I don't know (I don't use it but probably not) and multimedia, depends on what you mean, probably yes
<hanshenrik> i had a similar problem with update-manager, workaround: settings->Ubuntu Software->Download From: (put Main Server, default is a server near you)
<Guest001> <areichman>: Are you pulseaoudio(localserver) or ALSA
<areichman> Guest001: I'm not sure, whatever the default is seems to work fine. I don't think I use PulseAudio, though
<DanaG> argh, and the stupid thing keeps BLINKING brighter!
<gbear14275> looks like I'm not the only one...  http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9107885#post9107885
<Guest001> <areichman>: So u completly remove pulseaudio
<om26er> my hardrive becomes mad once in an hour causing slowing down my syste so I have to logout and login again any one seeing this type of problem?
<ZykoticK9> gbear14275, i believe your compiz/metacity issue was caused by doing a Partial Upgrade the other day (in future, NEVER do these - use "sudo aptititude safe-upgrade" if you get a Partial Upgrade message from Update Manager).  Sorry I'm unaware of a fix (barring a time-machine)
<om26er> processor and ram usage is fine during those moments
<Freanki> Let's give it another try: Hi, since the update from 9.10 to 10.4 my system will stop after loading the kernel. No daemons start... But the kernel still works (CTRL+ALT+DEL still works). I already updateded my system in a chroot enviroment but it's still not working
<Freanki> All connected devices are recognized...
<gbear14275> ZykoticK9, wouldn't synaptic give me a partial upgrade warning message?
<om26er> Freanki, try clean install, I guess
<ZykoticK9> gbear14275, no idea actually.
<hanshenrik> it should.
<gbear14275> ZykoticK9, I don't use upgrade manager only synaptic, but I normally do daily updates
<gbear14275> BTW... for anyone interested, changing your appearance visual effects settings from none to normal resolves the issue (I also think that uses compiz instead of metacity doesn't it?)
<sburwood> I can't play around with the different releases before the release version on April 29th.  With the version I have (alpha 3, I think), there are no way to click on the show desktop button, nor to open 2 windows at the same time
<sburwood> that will be fixed in the final version?
<sburwood> or is it already fixed in the beta version?
<mawst> uh...
<mawst> sburwood: You should be able to right click your panel and add those things
<mawst> That is if you're using gnome.
<sburwood> I am using gnome
<hanshenrik> actually i remember having problems adding buttons there on alpha.. dont remember if it was 1/2/3, but 1 of em :p buttons even went un-clickable and just vanished..
<hf4> what is the latest lucid kernel ?
<Guest001> 2.6.32-19-generic is the latest lucid kernel
<hf4> Guest001: thanks
<Some_Person> Can evolution be minimized to indicator applet?
<Guest001> yes
<Guest001> it works very well in lucid beta version
<Some_Person> How do I do that?
<Guest001> only problem in lucid 10.04 i m facing is Microphone / sound recording
<coc0nut> Try increasing the microphone volume
<coc0nut> make sure you have the right microphone selected
<Guest001> microphone right selected
<Guest001> which is capture in 10.04 as 100%
<Guest001> Internal Audio Analog stereo
<DanaG> ugh, I still hate the way the user-switch applet deletes the normal logout and shutdown items!
<DanaG> oh, and stupid Toshiba... has proprietary hotkeys that don't send keyboard events.
<Guest001> Some_Person: alltray
<hackeron> hey, any ideas about this? < https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-input-evtouch/+bug/557566
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 557566 in xf86-input-evtouch "evtouch does not work on Lucid" [Undecided,New]
<Guest001> Some_person:most people ignore evolution.
<Guest001> My workaround is to just leave it open in Desk 2, makes use of the second desktop for something purposeful.
<Some_Person> Guest001: That's what I do too
<Some_Person> Except I use Desk 3
<Some_Person> I use Desk 2 when I want to show my dad something on my laptop without letting him see IRC open (he doesn't allow me in chatrooms)
<Guest001> Some_Person: Also there is an developer developed one patch to do this stuff
<Guest001> Some_Person:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1120782&page=2
<Guest001> #16
<Some_Person> Yes, I saw that. I don't want to do any source changing myself though
<dax2112rush> My system (10.04 updated) partly freezes (ie graphics frozen + no mouse movement) but I can still connect and issue commands via ssh. How can I know what went wrong?
<DanaG> weird... installer slideshwo.... icon that goes with "Firefox" caption is missing-icon icon.
<W3ird_N3rd> if I install Ubuntu 10.04 server beta 2 and keep apt updating it, will it automagically become 10.04 stable by april 29th?
<Guest001> yes
<ZykoticK9> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<W3ird_N3rd> thx :)
<ZykoticK9> Is there a webpage or method of searching the #ubuntu+1 factoids?
<Guest001> keep up-to date  dist upgrade patches
<ZykoticK9> nevermind above question http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi has the #ubuntu+1 stuff
<Some_Person> What are the dropdown arrows in indicator applet's evolution/gwibber/empathy menu for?
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, if you're talking about the "MeMenu" i don't see any drop down arrows on mine?
<Some_Person> I'm talking about the menu with the envelope icon
<DanaG> weird... when doing the language packs, the slideshow window twitched vertically (resized).
<DanaG> argh, damn blinking.
<DanaG> it's worse than the old nvidia random blink to black.... this is every 15 seconds, blinking to full brightness and then back to low.
<DanaG> actually, assuming it's at medium, it does this:
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, that's called indicator-messager or similar -- no idea what the arrows do, i have one beside Broadcast
<DanaG> medium-*dim*-*bright*-medium
<Some_Person> I have one beside Chat, Mail, and Broadcast
<DanaG> hhmm, anyone try the recent nvidia 96?  does it still just segfault?
<thebishop> hello helloo
<thebishop> Lucid runs great on my laptop, but i'm only getting about half the battery life i should
<W3ird_N3rd> what graphics chip do you have / is cool'n'quit or speedstep working?
<thebishop> are any significant power-saving features coming in the release that aren't currently in the beta?
<ZykoticK9> thebishop, if you are comparing to Windows, then the sad fact is Windows does better with batter life then linux
<thebishop> W3ird_N3rd, it's an intel 4500MHD
<W3ird_N3rd> and check your display brightness
<W3ird_N3rd> and yes, what are you comparing to..
<thebishop> ZykoticK9, i am comparing to windows, but i should be getting 8-10 hours on this laptop, and i'm getting around 3.  even in a windows/linux comparison that's a big drop
<ZykoticK9> thebishop, as i said "sad fact"
<thebishop> ZykoticK9, any features in a more recent kernel that could help me?
<W3ird_N3rd> http://www.lesswatts.org/
<ZykoticK9> thebishop, not that i'm aware of -- also saw a comparison of the different WM/DE on Lucid, and they all faired the same on Battery consumption
<W3ird_N3rd> http://www.lesswatts.org/tips/ especially
<ZykoticK9> thebishop, if you're interested in that comparison see http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=1
<W3ird_N3rd> power aware SMP scheduler is quite worth it if you have multicore
<thebishop> W3ird_N3rd, not enabled by default?  I have "CULV" laptop with 1.3ghz core2duo
<h4f>  I am trying to chroot to my installed system
<h4f>  sudo chroot /mnt/root/ /bin/bash
<h4f>  chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<thebishop> W3ird_N3rd, asus ul30a-x5
<h4f> nor chroot /mnt /bin/bash works
<W3ird_N3rd> thebishop, no, not enabled by default. Well at least not in 9.10, I'm guessing still not in 10.04, just check it.
<thebishop> W3ird_N3rd, advertised as "12 hour battery", but if i was getting 8 i'd consider that outstanding
<W3ird_N3rd> just check all the tips on lesswatts and you should be able to get some extra battery life out of it.
<W3ird_N3rd> and disable 3D effects if they are still enabled
<thebishop> seems like the ubuntu kernel is missing some significant power saving features
<W3ird_N3rd> thebishop, missing? which ones?
<W3ird_N3rd> I know not everything is enabled by default, but missing..
<W3ird_N3rd> would like to know what
<thebishop> W3ird_N3rd, sched_mc_power_savings is not listed for my cpu
<W3ird_N3rd> you sure?
<thebishop> W3ird_N3rd, yep
<thebishop> W3ird_N3rd, and my cpu freq is 1.3ghz even though i'm on battery and not at high load
<W3ird_N3rd> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/sched_mc_power_savings
<W3ird_N3rd> ?
<thebishop> for both cores
<W3ird_N3rd> doesn't exist?
<W3ird_N3rd> speedstep disabled
<thebishop> no such file or directory
<W3ird_N3rd> ..okay that's strange
<thebishop> i'll have to check the bios, but wouldn't that be enabled by the factory?
<thebishop> most likely, i mean
<DanaG> What laptop?
<thebishop> DanaG, Asus UL30A-X5
<DanaG> hmm, I don't know much about Asus stuff.
<DanaG> handy tool: powertop
<thebishop> DanaG, it's a CULV form-factor: core2duo 1.3ghz, 4500MHD, 4gb, 13" led backlit
<thebishop> seems like it's keeping both cores running full blast even on battery
<thebishop> brb, i'm gonna check my bios
<DanaG> hmm, anyone try the newest nvidia-96 on an nv17?
<bjsnider> nvidia-96 hasn't worked since the nixon years
<DanaG> So it's still just as segfaulty?
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> It wouldn't surprise me if they had removed all code and replaced it with a ((void*)NULL);
<DanaG> =þ
<bjsnider> that would be cool
<DanaG> ... and just as useful.
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, do you happen to know the story behind Jockey showing "A different version of this driver is in use" - it's not an issue for me, but seems to be causing several support questions.
<bjsnider> ZykoticK9, no. Alberto is never around on weekends but i'm sure he'll look at it this week.
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> will 10.04 have grub1, too?
<ZykoticK9> DexterF, Lucid uses Grub2 just like Karmic
<DexterF> i heard ya the first time. I don't wanna know what it uses, I want to know if there will be a grub1 package for people like me who think the way ubuntu implements grub2 is a bad joke
<guntbert> DexterF: except if you updated from jaunty->karmic->lucid
<owen1> i noticed that there is a specific scenario where firefox is slow to open a page.
<ZykoticK9> DexterF, i see a grub-legacy-doc package, but not just a grub-legacy (grub1)
<DexterF> hmm
<DexterF> not good
<owen1> when i click on a link that open a small window, seperate from the main firefox. it can take 5 seconds sometimes. any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> owen1, unfortunately the linux version of Firefox is notoriously slow (using the MS version of Firefox with wine is even faster, believe it or not), but there are alternative browsers to firefox - you might want to check out SwiftFox which is supposedly a faster linux native Firefox (don't use it myself so can't really report)
<Sabre_Edge> Even google chrome is quite fast
<adalal> but buggy
<adalal> sometimes
<adalal> and not all websites like chrome
<Sabre_Edge> yeah but i prefer it over firefox
<Sabre_Edge> in terms of speed
<Sabre_Edge> can anyone suggest a better video editing software other than Pitivi? (It's too simple)
<Sabre_Edge> ?
<Volkodav> dvdauthor
<Sabre_Edge> but isn't that just to create dvd menus and such things?
<Volkodav> that too
<Sabre_Edge> i see i'll give it a try
<Sabre_Edge> thanks
<Volkodav> np
<ZykoticK9> Sabre_Edge, there is also openshot and kdenlive in the repos
<Sabre_Edge> I had problems with kdenlive
<Sabre_Edge> when i add a video to the timeline it crashes
<ZykoticK9> Sabre_Edge, i haven't used either myself
<christophsturm> hey! it seems my gconf database is corrupted because my disk was full. what can i do to fix that?
<DanaG> hmm, nouveau is segfaulting.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/swkWZ8vL
<alvin> christophsturm: Click op 'this bug affects me' here: bug 22842
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 22842 in ubuntu "Many programs misbehave when running out of disk space / can't login to fix" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/22842
<dupondje> hi sweetharts :)
<christophsturm> alvin: and how do i fix it?
<owen1> ZykoticK9: got it. thanks
<dupondje> andersk: thx for the fix of the aptitude fuckup :)
<alvin> A corrupt database? I would't know. I use Kubuntu, so there's no gconf there (but there are other databases)
<owen1> Sabre_Edge: kdenlive
<Sabre_Edge> ok i'll try it again, because since the new format I haven't tried re-installing it
<owen1> ZykoticK9: i had good experience with kdenlive
<Sabre_Edge> thanks
<alvin> the aptitude segfault is fixed now?
<soreau> Hi. I would like to view the raw diff for compiz debian/patches/060_move_checks_to_compiz.patch. Where can I find it?
<yofel> alvin: it's supposed to be fixed believing the changelog
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/8fxdifhM
<DanaG> that's xorg segfault with backtrace.
<alvin> Ah, indeed. bug 515525 is fix released. Good. Now the lvm problems and I'm willing to try the upgrade on another computer.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515525 in aptitude "aptitude assert failure: *** glibc detected *** aptitude: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x08f9d658 ***" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515525
<sam92> hi, i've got a question about the package "chromium-browser". if a user searchs the software center for "chrome", he doesn't find the browser most will be searching. i think the description of the package "chromium-browser" should be updated to mention "chrome" there so that users searching for that will find it.
<duffydack> I installed clamav/clamtk and its saying there are no virus definitions?
<sam92> is this a bug? where should i report this?
<DanaG> !find /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/Xorg
<ubottu> File /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/Xorg found in xserver-xorg-core-dbg
<DanaG> warning: the debug information found in "/usr/lib/debug//usr/bin/Xorg" does not match "/usr/bin/Xorg" (CRC mismatch).
<Lachesis> Does anybody know how to get Gnome-Keyring-Daemon working as a SSH agent at login in Xubuntu 10.04?
<ZykoticK9> sam92, i agree with you, although it's more of a "feature request" then an actual bug -- but Launchpad.net is where to file bugs - you should probably file under "software-center"
<sam92> shouldn't i file it for the package "chromium-browser" because its description needs to be updated?
<ZykoticK9> sam92, i doubt chromium-browser package has anything to do with the Ubuntu-Software-Center description, but maybe???
<sam92> i thought the description in software-center is the one from the debian package
<ZykoticK9> sam92, maybe I really don't know man.
<joaopinto> sam92, it is
<sam92> ok, so i'll file a bug for chromium-browser. thanks
<joaopinto> sam92, if you believe the package should have a better description file a bug against it, not for software center ;)
<ZykoticK9> joaopinto, would you agree that searching in Ubuntu-Software-Center for "chrome" would be a bug for chromium-browser then?
<ZykoticK9> sam92, follow joaopinto suggestion then
<joaopinto> well, it will be arguable I am sure there was some reason for the current description to ommit chrome
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/vmsZFk27
<joaopinto> but the bug should clear that up ;)
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/vmsZFk27
<DanaG> nouveau crash... more debug symbols this time.
<thak> Any suggestions if Places > Network doesn't work?
<thak> With "Nautilus cannot handle "network" locations."
<diverse_izzue> does bogofilter in evolution work for people?
<DanaG> hmm, ubuntu-netbook-edition-2d doesn't have the netbook panel layout!
<sam92> ZykoticK9, if you're interested, i've asked a question on launchpad: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+question/107105
<thak> Does anyone know which packages allow Nautalis to look for network shares?
<duffydack> I installed clamav/clamtk and its saying there are no virus definitions?  Ive installed everything clam* so now what
<duffydack> nevermind, ive fixed it ..  ugh, why so hard ubuntu
<DanaG> Version: 1:0.0.15+git20100219+9b4118d-0ubuntu5
<DanaG> segfaults.
<DanaG> that's nouveau.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/vmsZFk27
<DanaG> (02:09:36 PM) joi: DanaG: old kernel (2.6.32), old libdrm (without bugfix for crash), old ddx (line numbers does not match)
<DanaG> great... nouveau libdrm is too old to work.
<KDesk> hi, I don't know if it ts a new kernel, but my memory usage is very high, also the swap, that normaly is about 0 MB used, now it goes to 500MB, and he system becomes very slow. When doing: sudo swapoff -a  the swap starts to get cleaned until almost 0, then it says Killed, and the swap is 200MB full again. Is this a known problem or only my problem?
<BUGabundo> KDesk: memory leak ?
<BUGabundo> KDesk: sudo atop 5
<BUGabundo> then press 'm' for memory
<kassah> BUGabundo, there anywhere I can find out what the columns in atop mean?
<BUGabundo> erk
<BUGabundo> their name should be clear!
<KDesk> BUGabundo: I don't think,  sudo atop 5 and m displays that firefox uses 7&, RSIZE is 98M VSIZE 483M, What is the VSIZE?
<KDesk> BUGabundo: is VSIZE normal?
<BUGabundo> virtual size
<BUGabundo> 400 is "normal"
<kassah> so RSIZE will be actual?
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: what GPU drivers are you using?
<kassah> is RSIZE 300MB for Evolution normal? that's double the nearest thing to it
<danny> hello guys
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: DanaG is complaing about nouveua
<danny> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS will not type unicode.
<kassah> I need to find a better mail client lol...
<KDesk> I was whatching htop, it seams to be normal, but there is no program with unusual high memory usage. It is something else I don't know
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, ATI, my bug was already picked up by bryce
<KDesk> Why does swapoff get killed?
<BUGabundo> ahhh ok
<danny> Does anyone know why?
<BUGabundo> kassah: kmail?
<BUGabundo> danny: LIES. sure it does
<danny> Well mine cant. with ctrl+shift+u
<danny> I just can't.
<danny> :)
<DanaG> Or rather, I need help with nouveau.
<BUGabundo> danny: I just did !
<danny> Okay, great it works on your box, but it will not work on mine and I need help.
<BUGabundo> on which app?
<BUGabundo> cause chromium doesn't!
<BUGabundo> beats me why
<BUGabundo> filed the bug a LONG TIME AGO
<danny> I try to use Firefox, XChat and OOw but none will type it.
<RPG-Master> I FIXED IT!!!!!
<RPG-Master> :D
<RPG-Master> anyone else having compiz issues?
<danny> fixed what?
<RPG-Master> compiz
<danny> oh
<RPG-Master> which got broke from an update
<danny> That blows. My unicode won't work.
<ZykoticK9> RPG-Master, how did you fix it?
<RPG-Master> ZykoticK9: The update removed compiz-gnome
<RPG-Master> installed it and all was good :D
<ZykoticK9> RPG-Master, good to know, thanks.
<danny> brb
<DanaG> hmm, aside from using xorg-edgers, is there any other way to get a packaged newer nouveau?
<danny> Im back
<danny> I truly need help as I need to type Spanish
<danny> I cannot type unicode with the ctrl+shift+u,
<danny> In any appl
<danny> app*
<joaopinto> you need a key combination to type unicode ?
<danny> Usually you type ctrl+shift+u but that won't work.
<astronouth7303> ctrl+shift+u?
<astronouth7303> never heard that
<astronouth7303> change your keyboard layout?
<thak> If Nautilus seems to have forgotten how to handle any network address (network///, smb://, ftp://, etc...) does anyone have any suggestion as to what package that might be contained in?
<RPG-Master> danny: you use that on  a regular bases?
<joaopinto> why should you need such combination ?
<astronouth7303> joaopinto: because it's not on US keyboards
<joaopinto> I am also not on a US keyboard and I don't need any special key combination
<RPG-Master> I've done it before, but I have to look at a list of codes first :P
<RPG-Master> also, on a US keyboard
<danny> I use the codes whenever I type in Spanish. I am just weirded out because it used to work before SCIM
<joaopinto> oh, he is using a US keyboard to type spanish ?
<maco> danny: ctrl+shift+u worked for me when i used scim, so i dont think thats it
<maco> and still does in gnome apps with ibus too
<joaopinto> ctrl shift u does work for me on a terminal
<BUGabundo> ↓
<danny> Hm, let me try to install SCIM again and I'll let you guys know. BRB
<joaopinto> not on xchat
<maco> however qt apps, it does not work for me
<RPG-Master> danny: a work around would be to use the character palette widget
<joaopinto> Ņ
<maco> works in pidgin and terminator
<danny> yeah but that's a bit of a pain. Gimme a minute.
<BUGabundo> n
<joaopinto> ࢈oh
<joaopinto> it works
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> what was that?
<joaopinto> Ù¦
<RPG-Master> ģ
<RPG-Master> :D
<RPG-Master> ģȑ
<RPG-Master> ģȑeat :P
<RPG-Master> sorry
<BUGabundo> stop messing with my head
<Nattgew> does hal have to be installed for virtualbox usb support?
<joaopinto> the open soure version does not support usb
<Nattgew> i'm using the puel version
<joaopinto> that requires some tweek on an usb related script
<joaopinto> tweak
<joaopinto> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<ZykoticK9> Nattgew, see USB support with Lucid on http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/virtualbox but yes you need to run hald --daemon=no prior to starting VM
<Nattgew> so I can't remove hal if I want USB in VirtualBox?
<ZykoticK9> Nattgew, that's correct
<Nattgew> ok, thanks, that's what I was wondering
<DanaG> hmm, looks like I need edgers, after all.
<danny> All right, so I installed SCIM again, and it still does not work.
<DanaG> besides edgers, is there anywhere else to get a newer nouveau?
<DanaG> It seems the edgers nouveau depends on lbm-nouveau
<DanaG> ... which somebody said were "horribly old".
<DanaG> s/were/was/
<joaopinto> DanaG, http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/InstallNouveau
<DanaG> Yeah, but I want it packaged.
<joaopinto> DanaG, good luck :P
<DanaG> I'm expecting to see lots of "xorg doesn't work on nv17" bug comments at lucid release. =þ
<danny> I still need help :)
<danny> I dont know why it stopped.
<joaopinto> danny, sorry, can't reproduce your problem
<danny> should I do a clean re-install.
<danny> of Ubuntu 9.10
<danny> ?
<joaopinto> that will not fix your 10.04 problem :)
<danny> i can upgrade to 10.04 again afterwards.
<danny> or just wait until the final release.
<joaopinto> that is not a fix, unless you did some configuration whic you dont remember
<joaopinto> if you can afford the time, file a bug report
<joaopinto> if you don't do so there are greater chances of the problem not being fixed on final
<danny> True. The thing is I have not changed any configurations other than SCIM
<BUGabundo> danny: just try daily isos
<duffydack> Ive had a couple of plymouthd crashes since installin beta2, all up to date too..  will it ever not crash?
<duffydack> I say crash, it just pops up in my panel, I dont actually see anything happen... not like a real crash or anything..
<sweet> just updated lucid linux kernel to 2.6.32-20 but it doesn't show op in my boot options
<kklimonda> DanaG: I've said that before you decided to share the fact that you are using xorg-edgers with us ;)
<DanaG> Anyway, it doesn't work WITHOUT edgers.
<DanaG> Just segfaults.
<kklimonda> have you reported that?
<kklimonda> may be worth looking at by Sarvatt & co.
<sweet> just updated lucid linux kernel to 2.6.32-20 but it doesn't show op in my boot options
<KDesk> has any one a high memory usage and sometimes the system becomes very slow (the mouse pointer slow too) since a few days?
<sweet> sry didn't meqn to double post *cliboqr
<Sarvatt> DanaG: just use a mainline daily lucid kernel and unblacklist nouveau
<DanaG> on my netbook (a different system), all the recent vanilla kernels have panic'd even before initializing KMS.  that's a different topic, though.
<Sarvatt> yeah thats why I said a lucid specific one, the karmic ones all panic on boot for me too
<Sarvatt> (plus the karmic ones dont have nouveau)
<Sarvatt> the nouveau package in edgers blacklists the nouveau module though, have to remove that to use the mainline ones
<DanaG> I just ppa-purged edgers again, to try kernel-change-only way.
<Sarvatt> cant use nouveau from .34 with lucid userspace if thats what you mean
<DanaG> dang.
<DanaG> so either way, I need edgers.
<sweet> just updated lucid linux kernel to 2.6.32-20 but it doesn't show op in my boot options
<DanaG> I was hoping to make the thing usable without edgers.
<sweet> i mean in grub bootloader... any ideas?
<kklimonda> sweet: show your /boot/grub/grub.cfg (paste it to pastebin.com or wherever)
<sweet> kklimonda: ok sec
<Sarvatt> sweet: grep 2.6.32-20 /boot/grub/grub.cfg doesn't return anything?
<sweet> kklimonda Sarvatt: http://pastebin.com/2KEkLx9M
<kklimonda> hmm..
<kklimonda> sweet: can you run update-grub2 manually?
<Sarvatt> sweet: you dont have any 2.6.32-20 files in /boot?
<Sarvatt> if you do just sudo update-grub and it'll pick it up
<sweet> kklimonda Sarvatt: nope they are in usr/src though
<sweet> Sarvatt: i'll give it a try ^^
<Sarvatt> update-grub wont work then
<Sarvatt> are you sure you have linux-image-2.6.32-20 installed
<Sarvatt> ?
<Sarvatt> dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2.6.32-20
<sweet> Sarvatt: I'll check it sayd so in the dist-upgrade but I'll verify
<sweet> Sarvatt: hmmm E: Couldn't find package linux-image-2.6.32-20
<crimsun> -generic
<sweet> crimsun: aha
<kklimonda> !find libjpeg.so.8
<ubottu> Package/file libjpeg.so.8 does not exist in lucid
<sweet> Sarvatt: installing image
<sweet> Sarvatt: get back to you after reboot ;)
<Sweet> crimsun Sarvatt: THX
<Sweet> works like a charm!
<DanaG> weird... this is missing the headers-all package:
<DanaG> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-rc3-lucid/
<DanaG> weird... nouveau gives me screens full of garbage during reboot cycle.
<crimsun> DanaG: known, will be addressed this week.
<DanaG> Like it's displaying random contents of video RAM.
<crimsun> DanaG: referring to the missing headers deb
<DanaG> yeah, I figured. =þ
<DanaG> netbook-launcher.distrib: nouveau_fbo.c:223: get_tex_format: Assertion `0' failed. -- probably due to lack of NPOT.
<KDesk> has the -18 and -19 kernel something special? becuse the swap is used with hundreds of MB all the time. Older kernels where ok
<DanaG> wow, compiz on nv17 is just asking for pain.  =þ
<KDesk> When I do:  sudo swapoff -a: swapoff: /dev/sda3: swapoff failed: Cannot allocate memory.  What does this mean?
<BUGabundo> KDesk: please don't repeat the same message over and over
<BUGabundo> most of us, do read the backlog
<KDesk> BUGabundo: this is no the same message. I haven't see this allocate memory message
<BUGabundo> okay
<KDesk> And I only asked if in -18 an -19 something changeed
<DanaG> Cannot allocate memory means that total swap usage plus total ram usage, is greater than the physical RAM in the system.
<KDesk> DanaG: ah, thanks for the info! Maybe that is what swapoff was killed
<Gnimsh> hi
<Gnimsh> 10.04 beta 2 broke window compositing for me, and when I try to turn it back on it just tries to reset itself but then nothing happens
<ChrisiPK> hi everyone, after upgrading to beta2, gnome crashes and restarts after i enter my password
<ChrisiPK> note that the reported issue with the nvidia driver makes gnome freeze and crash when clicking a user from the list...mine only crashes after entering the pass
<DanaG> AAAaaah, bug report already exists for nouveau: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/547124
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 547124 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau "Starts in low graphic mode due to segmentation fault at 0xc4" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Viper1432> ChrisiPK,  which nvidia driver, and upgraded to beta2 from what? karmic? beta1? alpha?
<ChrisiPK> Viper1432, upgraded from karmic, using packages nvidia-173-modaliases, nvidia-96-modaliases, nvidia-current-modaliases
<ChrisiPK> how do i know which one is the one i am using?
<Grimmy> what's your problem ChrisiPK?
<Grimmy> (curious if it is similar to my own)
<ChrisiPK> grimmy, gdm crashes on entering password
<Grimmy> ah ok. it is not
<Viper1432> crashes, or restarts?
<ChrisiPK> crashes, then restarts
<Viper1432> when you were on karmic, were you using the proprietary drivers for nvidia?
<DanaG> ooh, toshiba_acpi now gives real keyboard events, instead of acpi events.
<ChrisiPK> Viper1432, yes
<DanaG> The only downside: it misses some hotkeys.
<Viper1432> ChrisiPK,  which one?   And oh fyi, the "modaliases" ain't the driver. just fyi
<ChrisiPK> when i upgraded, i was using the latest one
<ChrisiPK> 185, i guess
<ChrisiPK> but i had problems with that one on karmic right away
<ChrisiPK> ksmserver did not start because some libraries had different versions
<Viper1432> that's not the latest.  195.xx was the latest.
<ChrisiPK> so i removed nvidia-current
<ChrisiPK> that made the problem with ksmserver go away, but did not really help with gdm
#ubuntu+1 2011-04-04
<mrdeb> ok on 1104 now
 * BUGabundo hands mrdeb a .
<mrdeb> . . .
<mrdeb> < . . .
<mrdeb> - . . .
<myk_robinson> anyone got some info on ath9k and getting it to work properly in Natty?
<mrdeb> so it is all compiz' fault with the ram usage. i am not using nvidia at the moment and it's at 235 mb
<myk_robinson> is there a way to resize the "launcher" window that comes up when you press the Ubuntu logo?
<myk_robinson> its full screen for me
<mrdeb> you mean the icon size?
<myk_robinson> no, the translucent black window with the results
<mrdeb> i dont know. i'd rather have the run menu myself
<myk_robinson> videos and screenshots I have seen show the results window smaller with a resizeable handle. On my 1366*768 resolution screen, the dang thing fills the whole screen :(
<mrdeb> ooh that would be good
<myk_robinson> and my dang wifi is broken.. Worked fine in Maverick. Hopefully that will get resolved.
<mrdeb> can you compile the driver maually
<myk_robinson> I have read that others can't for some reason. Just started looking a few minutes ago
<MPX> Currently using 1.4 gb
<MPX> Got empathy up, xchat and a youtube video.
<MPX> Compiz is using over 200 mb.
<mrdeb> yeah
<mrdeb> i noticed that ram usage is huge
<mrdeb> when you only use the regular driver, it stays low
<mrdeb> what is the zeitgeist datahub
<russjr08> netspilt!
<mrdeb> yes. ar you ok?
<russjr08> yup :)
<BUGabundo> just a ruffed elbow
<mrdeb> lets hang onto the ranft
<mrdeb> raft
<BUGabundo> I'll survive
<russjr08> I wonder when they will all come back... lol
<mrdeb> when will the open source nvidia driver be ready to compete
<BUGabundo> prob never
<mrdeb> ok
<TheBuntu> whats the ppa channel
<BUGabundo> night folks
<BUGabundo> its late. its work week (for some). my bed misses me! my broken body misses her! better make their marriage a reality
<arif-ali> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<TheBuntu> arif-ali: not ppa web site..... ppa irc channel
<Chr|s> hmm I can't get empathy to load for some reason it goes to load up and quits, no error messages
<arif-ali> TheBuntu: Polish Amiga Portal
<TheBuntu> arif-ali: what is that
<arif-ali> no idea
<arif-ali> I just popped on the channel
<arif-ali> and they had the URL
<arif-ali> so checked it out
<poolie> hi
<poolie> i just upgraded to natty
<poolie> when i have my laptop connected to an external monitor, both screens go black
<poolie> it works ok when it's disconnected
<poolie> is this a known bug, or should i report it?
<penguin42> poolie: Report it
<phoenixsampras> is Hibernation working properly now in 11.04?
<jrshaul> I just put together a new system, and was wondering whether I should go for the 64-bit or 32-bit version.
<LULLING_HARD> 64 bit if you have 64 bit CPU
<jrshaul> I remember a lot of software originally didn't work under the 64-bit version - is everything all ready to go now?
<jrshaul> Intel i5.
<MTughan> That's 64-bit all right.
<LULLING_HARD> there are no 64 bit issues anymore and havent been for a while
<MTughan> You're thinking of Windows.
<jrshaul> Good to hear.
<jrshaul> It still says "If you're still using 32-bit code..." on the download page.
<jrshaul> MTughan: Hold on, now.
<jrshaul> Windows is important and irreplaceable software.
<jrshaul> If it weren't for Microsoft, how would we know how good we have it? :D
<MTughan> :D
<jrshaul> Any major bugaboos in the beta?
<MTughan> I mean that all the 64-bit issues you were hearing about before were mainly stemming from XP x64 and 64-bit drivers from hardware manufacturers.
<mrdeb> yes
<mrdeb> i am using the gnome desktop, no effect
<jrshaul> I've used Ubuntu betas before, and everything was pretty shiny, but that was quite some time ago.
<jrshaul> No effects?
<LULLING_HARD> Yeah Linux 64 bit has been good for years..Most of the problems were from 3rd party stuff
<mrdeb> no effects, just installed nvidia driver, and ram usage went from 250 to 650 mb
<LULLING_HARD> That aside, i also have a question.  I just went and upgraded my Maverick system to Natty Beta and the new kernel will not install.  I have the apport report if that would help.
<LULLING_HARD> On my Maverick system, I purged All Pulseaudio and Alsa packages and then compiled and installed OSSv4.  I *think* this is what's causing the new kernel to fail to install.
<LULLING_HARD> so I purged OSSv4 and then rebooted, and I still get the error
<nit-wit> do you have any natty kernels?
<LULLING_HARD> well I am running on the Maverick kernel right now
<nit-wit> so you are upgraded but without the natty kernels
<LULLING_HARD> yes basically
<nit-wit> what is the error if any if you run a updte
<LULLING_HARD> Hmm i think the problem is there's not enough space on /boot.  However, conky is showing 13 MB..
<LULLING_HARD> I guess I will have to purge some kernels
<RowanH> my resolution is 1280x800, is there any way I can force the menu to go into the smaller mode?
<mrdeb> oh i see
<mrdeb> LULLING_HARD: that would do it
<frankwe> RowanH: what do you mean by 'menu'?
<LULLING_HARD> yeah, I thought I had plenty of space..grrr
<nit-wit> LULLING_HARD, you only have 13 mb space
<RowanH> i don't know what it's called, the top left button / win key
<nit-wit> LULLING_HARD, is it a wubi or regular install
<LULLING_HARD> regular
<LULLING_HARD> I made /boot 100MB
<LULLING_HARD> thought that would be enough, but I guess not
<frankwe> RowanH: you can make the launcher to the left smaller/bigger, that's all as far as i know
<nit-wit> LULLING_HARD, run sudo apt-get autoremove and the autoclean
<RowanH> I tried doing this, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/quick-tip-enable-full-screen-dash-in-natty-desktop/ and set it to "desktop" but it didn't work
<LULLING_HARD> nit-wit: I am uninstalling 2.6.35.27 right now
<LULLING_HARD> then I will do autoremove and autoclean
<mrdeb> good luck
<jiohdi> ok, upgrade to 11.04 beta successful... but when I went into UBUNTU as the session type, I got only docky, no other panels and no menu... is there a termainal command to access menu or menu  items?
<nit-wit> jiohdi, logout and try the classic ubuntu to see if it is showing
<jiohdi> k
<mrdeb> are the window buttons wil chagne
<Daekdroom> What change?
<Daekdroom> They're in the left, in the following order: close,minimize,maximize, like the last release.
<tensorpudding> the default theme hasn't changed at all either
<ubudork> dough!!! first i upgraded ubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04 and most things worked fine exept the nvidia driver and a missing networkmanager icon. i was told here in the channel that the most likely reason for nvidia trouble was some package conflicts as a result of the upgrade. so i decided to do a clean install. the first two tries was a failure. i choosed to install updates during install resulting that i got an error at the end of the insta
<ubudork> ll process about some destroyed packages. but none is listed up. on third try i choosed no update duing install and it kind of was successful. but i still have the same problem due to the nvidia driver and i get this error checking for updates:
<ubudork> W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/no.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_universe_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<ubudork> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ubudork> argh!!!
<ubudork> anyone able to help out here?
<bazhang> ubudork, how many times did that happen
<ubudork> the failed to fetch error?
<bazhang> yes?
<ubudork> every time
<bazhang> normal install? a wubi?
<ubudork> normal
<bazhang> what does "I chose to install updates during install" mean precisely
<bazhang> only one instance of apt can run at a time, so thats not possible
<ubudork> there is a option during install. that the installer fetch updates before installing the OS
<bazhang> ubudork, please provide more info
<ubudork> what info?
<russjr08> bazhang, it basically runs update manager and then installs the updates, then installs the system
<bazhang> you installed the nvidia driver from their site directly?
<bazhang> russjr08, thats not a special option, thats standard
<ubudork> from the third-party app that come with ubuntu
<bazhang> ubudork, which one
<bazhang> 3rd party app means does NOT come with ubuntu, btw
<ubudork> i installed the current
<ubudork> 270.something i think it is
<bazhang> from where
<ubudork> and it should support my adapter i learned
<ubudork> from withing ubuntu
<ubudork> the additional drivers app
<bazhang> whats the 3rd party app name
<ubudork> ????
<bazhang> <ubudork> from the third-party app that come with ubuntu
<ubudork> ubuntu only suggest one driver
<ubudork> there is only one app in ubuntu for third-party drivers.. are you making fun of me here?
<bazhang> ubudork, no, just trying to make sense of your situation
<bazhang> so by 3rd party you mean "proprietary"
<odio> interesting... 10.04 and 10.10  use,, while just sitting there  27% memory,, natty is at 70% standing still... this may sound ok  but I notice when opening apps  it tends to be a bit sluggish in comparison
<ubudork> it is a clean install of ubuntu and i have installed the NVIDIA 270.xxxxx driver ubuntu suggest under the additional drivers "app" or what ever it is called.
<bazhang> yep
<odio> ubudork:  cool
<ubudork> yes y"
<ubudork> <odio> interesting... 10.04 and 10.10  use,, while just sitting there  27% memory,, natty is at 70% standing still... this may sound ok  but I notice when opening apps  it tends to be a bit sluggish in comparison
<ubudork> <ubudork> it is a clean install of ubuntu and i have installed the NVIDIA 270.xxxxx driver ubuntu suggest under the additional drivers "app" or what ever it is called.
<bazhang> and then it asks you to restart
<odio> sorry
<odio> darn fingers
<bazhang> np
<ubudork> yes
<odio> ubudork:  is there an issue with the driver?
<bazhang> so whats the problem? it says cannot support this, going to recovery mode?
<ubudork> yes
<ubudork> and updating the reposotory
<bazhang> sounds like you chose a resolution beyond what your card can handle
<ubudork> that is not the case
<bazhang> also the recommends are not absolute in the additional drivers
<bazhang> you have a resolution issue, and a repo fetching list issue, correct?
<ubudork> resolution.. nope.. repo yes
<bazhang> so nothing with the drivers
<ubudork> had the same resolution all the time
<bazhang> please pastebin the output of lsb_release -a and your sources.list
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com , kindly
<bazhang> cat /etc/apt/sources.list ---> paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url
<ubudork> No LSB modules are available.
<bazhang> not here please
<ubudork> that was just about it
<ubudork> for the lsb command
<bazhang> thats not the whole output, unless you mistyped the command
<bazhang> dont forget the -a
<ubudork> http://pastebin.com/p7LWyGsn
<bazhang> and sources.list please
<ubudork> http://pastebin.com/QwCxiyZQ
<ubudork> thats the sources.list
<noob_> When I move my trackpad ubuntu resets to the login screen. Help?
<arand> noob_: I've heard others with that bug, search launchpad for it
<noob_> arand: launchpad? im a noob have know idea what that is
<arand> !lp
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<bazhang> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<bazhang> bugs.launchpad.net
<ubudork> bazhang: do you find any interesting info in the pastebins?
<bazhang> ubudork, just rechecking your error message, just a moment
<ubudork> ok... thank you :)
<bazhang> ubudork, you have the .no archives, right? do you get the same error when trying to switch mirrors, to say , .se ones?
<bazhang> you can select in synaptic package manager
<ubudork> how do i change that?
<ubudork> ok
<LULLING_HARD> OK, so I upgraded to 11.04 beta.  I am getting this error: http://pastebin.com/xRLNZ7je
<bazhang> its either that, or a gpgerr
<bazhang> LULLING_HARD, upgraded how
<LULLING_HARD> However, when I boot, it allows me to boot into the 2.6.38 kernel.  WTF
<bazhang> LULLING_HARD, no cursing please
<LULLING_HARD> update-manager from Maverick
<arand> LULLING_HARD: "No space left on device" Is that the core of it?
<bazhang> LULLING_HARD, this the 13mb left of free space issue?
<LULLING_HARD> I guess..However, I have never had this problem before.  I have had numerous kernels on /boot without this issue
<LULLING_HARD> yes
<bazhang> LULLING_HARD, i s this a eeepc 701 4G?
<LULLING_HARD> No
<LULLING_HARD> Desktop machine
<bazhang> ie a tiny hdd?
<LULLING_HARD> No, 500GB hd
<LULLING_HARD> I just made /boot 100MB
<bazhang> dual boot, not enough space given to ubuntu?
<LULLING_HARD> But I have never had this problem before and I have ran linux for years
<arand> LULLING_HARD: And how much space does boot have atm?
<LULLING_HARD> always used 100MB /boot
<bazhang> I usually give it 250mb just to be safe
<LULLING_HARD> 88% full is what "df" says
<arand> *free space..?
<ubudork> i canged from norway to main and now it seems OK! thank you! now just my nvidia driver problem left :P
<LULLING_HARD> dev/sda2                94195     78432     10899  88% /boot
<LULLING_HARD> so about 11MB is remaining
<arand> Maybe clean it up a bit.
<LULLING_HARD> but what's weird is I am running the kernel right now that it says cannot complete installation
<LULLING_HARD> arand: what do i clean up exactly?
<arand> Old kernels I would assume
<LULLING_HARD> I only have one other kernel on there
<LULLING_HARD> 2.6.35-28
<genii-around> two kernels should not be taking up 88M
<LULLING_HARD> genii-around: that's what I am thinking
<arand> LULLING_HARD: If you do "du -sh /boot/*" what is it that's taking it then?
<LULLING_HARD> i will post what the output is..
<arand> pastebin is useful
<LULLING_HARD> http://pastebin.com/NwsDyJSW
<LULLING_HARD> there
<LULLING_HARD> boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-28-generic = 26M
<LULLING_HARD> and the newer kernel = 27M
<ubudork> bazhang:  i canged from norway to main and now it seems OK! thank you! now just my nvidia driver problem left :P
<DaGeek247> when in april is 11.04 coming out?
<arand> 28th afaik
<bazhang> ubudork, whats the driver problem? sometimes recommended is not an exact science
<DaGeek247> thanx
<LULLING_HARD> So if I have 11MB left, why is it saying not enough space?  Does it need to decompress and image or something?
<LULLING_HARD> an*
<ubudork> the problem is i am only able to use ubuntu in no FX mode
<LULLING_HARD> I don't mind reinstalling from scratch, but I can't because there is no alternate-installer CD yet.
<ubudork> ubuntu-desktop or classic only hangs. only able to move mouse
<arand> LULLING_HARD: Well it's gzip failing, so presumably for updating the initramfs it unpacks it on the /boot fs
<tensorpudding> probably a compiz crash, which happens distressingly often
<genii-around> LULLING_HARD: You could try something like to bind-mount another directory which has more room into /boot after copying the files into it. Then after initramfs ends, unmount and copy everything the other direction
<tensorpudding> although lately compiz seems to be able to restart itself
<LULLING_HARD> Is there a way to reinstall from scratch and still keep my LUKS encrypted partitions?  I assume I cant.
<arand> LULLING_HARD: Alternatively, there is a -b flag for update-initrmafs, see if that allows you to create the initrd elsewhere and then just cp it over..
<LULLING_HARD> arand: is there a manpage or something where I can read how to do this?
<arand> LULLING_HARD: man update-initramfs
<arand> I presume you'd want "update-initramfs -b /tmp -k 2.6.38-7" Or similar
<Lantizia> Hey is it me or is it not that obvious how you rearrange the icons on the left?
<ubudork> anyone interested in helping me with my nvidia driver problem?
<LULLING_HARD> arand: thanks that worked.  Now i am about to cp and see if it fits
<eekTheCat> do "Time and Date Settings" not work right now?
<LULLING_HARD> arand: However now when I do an apt-get update, it says there is still one unfinished operation..
<arand> True..
<arand> I guess you could temporirily move the old kernels out of the way... But yea, it seems like a good idea to try to get some more space on /boot
<LULLING_HARD> arand: is it possible to reinstall and maintain my LUKS encrypted partitions?  There doesnt appear to be a alternate-install CD yet
<LULLING_HARD> or must I install 10.10 and then do an upgrade?
<LULLING_HARD> I am going to give /boot 1GB this time
<eekTheCat> 1GB for /boot? how big are kernels getting these days?
<LULLING_HARD> eekTheCat: big enough to where 100MB aint enough for two images
<eekTheCat> LULLING_HARD, maybe they need to be stripped?
<eekTheCat> or are you doing some kind of kernel debugging?
<LULLING_HARD> eekTheCat: No just did an upgrade to 11.04 and suddenly it says initramfs cannot create the kernel image due to lack of space
<arand> LULLING_HARD: There are several alternate install CDs, by the way...
<LULLING_HARD> for 11.04?
<LULLING_HARD> I need the "alternate" installer because it has an option for encrypting the drive.
<ubudork> it would be really cool to get the display driver working so i actually could try the new ubuntu looks/gui
<ubudork> anyone?
<LULLING_HARD> compiz crashing all over the place over here
<ubudork> if i install an older driver ubuntu-desktop and a whole lot of xorg packages will unistall aswell... not really interested in that am i?
<arand> LULLING_HARD: Yes
<ubudork> lulling hard... norwegian?
<ubudork> anyone here yet?
<noob_> arand: I found the bug it is known. Anything I can do to fix it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/747372 this is the page
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 747372 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashes completely as soon as touchpad is used (dup-of: 747126)" [Low,Invalid]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 747126 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "X crashes on first touchpad touch" [Critical,Fix released]
<arand> noob_: I know as little as you about it, it seems to be fixed though, have you updated the system?
<noob_> arand: I'm on 11.04
<Bustardo> I'm an idiot. I did a manual parttion when I installed Ubuntu 10.10 and I somehow managed to mess up the win 7 boot. When I try to go there it says "Geom Error"
<arand> I meant the latest packge versions...
<Bustardo> I'm lking ubuntu though
<arand> Bustardo: 10.10 support in #ubuntu
<Bustardo> ah ok
<Bustardo> Thanks
<noob_> arand: update as in syntapic or update manager?
<arand> I'm looking for a way to make mountall accept a fsck.btrfs that is a script rather than the current symlink, is there anyway to do that (Seems mountall can't do scripts...)
<arand> noob_: Either.
<noob_> arand: was this update released recently?
<arand> noob_: 3days
<arand> Are you running straight from a beta install?
<noob_> arand: I'll check for more updates. I'm on windows so ill change
<ubudork> help me with nvidia driver trouble please anyone?
<needhelp1> does anyone know if banshee 2.0 is going to make it into 11.04
<needhelp1> does anyone know if banshee 2.0 is going to make it into 11.04
<kdog> Doesn't seem like it since 2.0 isn't released yet (according to the website)
<noob> arand: it worked! thanx for the help
<arand> noob: =)
<drmorphias> has anyone managed to move the launcher to the bottom of the screen?
<ubudork> so i try again... anyone able to help me with nvidia trouble please?
<drmorphias> also where did the special effects options go?
<noob> arand: Another thing though, I think metacitcy is enabled, not compiz which I use. I had an app that changes it, but it crashes when i start it now. How do I change it now?
<arand> noob: For unity(compiz) to work you need video drivers who can handle acceleration
<noob> arand: Right now I'm using ubuntu classic (gnome)
<bitplane> It's a pity that Unity requires a specific workspace switcher, I prefer the desktop cube with warp to cylinder turned on
<noob> bitplane: me too
<drmorphias> anyway to move the launcher to the bottom?
<noob> arand: you still here?
<needhelp1> does anyone know if banshee 2.0 is going to make it into 11.04
<rww> !info banshee
<ubottu> banshee (source: banshee): Media Management and Playback application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9.6-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1793 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<bazhang> could be, depending if they round up, as with grub 1.98
<atari2600a> hey, why isn't skype in natty partners?
<atari2600a> also this beta isn't beta quality
<atari2600a> it's barely alpha
<bazhang> atari2600a, then you shouldn't be using it
<atari2600a> oh, & PAE isn't automatically working on the 32-bit image
<bazhang> its for bug fixing at this point
<atari2600a> bazhang, no, I should, because you need as many testers & bug reporters as possible
<bazhang> atari2600a, file a bug and make it better
<atari2600a> Canonical, however, should swallow it's pride & delay an unfinished product for a month or three
<bazhang> atari2600a, I'll upgrade in the next day or so, and check the pae as I have 32bit also with the pae kernel
<atari2600a> awesome
<atari2600a> maybe it's just my mobo or something
<bazhang> canonical does not govern the releases as far as I'm aware
<bazhang> they are more the "vision" thing
<atari2600a> & the financial frontend :P
<bazhang> the community release manager handles it
<bazhang> yeppers :)
<atari2600a> rebooting into PAE
<bazhang> stick with lts until 12.04 for some, or try the latest, greatest
<bazhang> okay
<bazhang> err pae with the pae kernel makes no sense. time for more coffee.
<rww> release manager is a Canonical employee, fyi
<bazhang> rww, do they directly meddle with releases at this point?
<bazhang> perhaps meddle is not the most diplomatic choice of words
<noob> How do I make my window manager compiz in ubuntu
<needhelp1> canonical wouldnt delay a release
<rww> as are at least a few people on the release team
<rww> bazhang: I have no reason to think they do, no
<drmorphias> noob ... in terminal, run "compiz --replace"
<bazhang> noob, alt f2 compiz --replace
<bazhang> better use the run menu unless you append & to the term command
<needhelp1> does anyone actually use the network manager? ive been using WICD for years because the network manager for me was so buggy
<drmorphias> bazhang, true my mistake
<rww> needhelp1: yes
<noob> bazhang: Now there are no x out or minimize buttons
<needhelp1> how are you liking it
<drmorphias> needhelp1, i never had troubles with network manager.
<needhelp1> i'll probably give it a try in 11.04, contemplating now rather i should install beta and help bug hunt
<needhelp1> where can i find the requirements to run 11.04, with all the new fancy 3d stuff
<bazhang> noob, sounds like your decorator (ie window-decorator)
<noob> bazhang: So what should I do?
<thiebaude> a few years ago canonical delayed a realease
<drmorphias> has anyone had problems with window decorations not being applied to nautilus? its just using a generic gray theme on me.
<Chr|s> for some reason I open xchat and it doesn't show on the left dock?
<Chr|s> so if I minimize it, I have to manually shut it down and open xchat again
<ohelig> any word on when Natty is to be deployed?
<Chr|s_> released?
<ohelig> yeah
<Chr|s_> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<vish> !schedule | ohelig:
<ubottu> ohelig:: A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<ohelig> D: so far away
<Chr|s_> yup :(
<Chr|s_> unity isn't THAT bad..needs some work, I can see it being productive
<ohelig> I hope they don't make it default in the release
<Chr|s_> just waiting to see what gnome 3 brings to the table
<Chr|s_> ohelig: they are
<ohelig> D:
<rww> Unity will be default this release. You can switch to regular GNOME panel thing in GDM.
<benzalde1yde> rww: fluxbox be my prized pig
<mimail> hi
<mimail> I just upgraded to the Natty beta and I'm getting this error message every time I try to log in.
<mimail> Failed to load session "ubuntu"
<mimail> anybody kown how to fix this
<benzalde1yde> mimail: are you saying it fails to even give a prompt?
<mimail> it prompt "failed to load session xxxx"
<rww> benzalde1yde: KDE here :)
<benzalde1yde> what about alt+f2
<benzalde1yde> rww: you are saying it fails to load a window manager session, not that the entire system is not loading, correct?
<mimail> yes
<mimail> i have tried using every session available: Ubuntu, Classic Ubuntu, Unity-2d, and Gnome Shell, user defined session. The only one that allows me to log in is user defined session.
<benzalde1yde> rww: kde, so you installed a different GUI, did it ever run?
<mimail> i'mno
<mimail> no
<benzalde1yde> mimail: are you saying you are on kde now as a short term solution
<benzalde1yde> mimail: gnome is what want to fix
<rww> benzalde1yde: ... I'm not saying anything.
<Q-FUNK> I'm just wondering, which package provides the keyboard map notification in gnome?
<mimail> the only one that allows me to log in is user defined session.
<benzalde1yde> mimail: well you said kde so i'm confused, gnome is what ubuntu uses
<mimail> gnome
<Sonja> houston we have probrem. my mouse stopped working 30 min ago, despite a reboot
<mimail> benzalde1yde : after i upgrade to 11.04
<Sonja> i have to use keyboard commands for eerything
<benzalde1yde> mimail:anything on the drive worth perserving?
<mimail> benzalde1yde: nothing
<benzalde1yde> mimail: i would give a clean install a shot--unless you are confident it won't matter
<_skpl> can someone help me? i upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 but i cant get unity to start
<benzalde1yde> mimail: granted you may want to ask around a bit more
<benzalde1yde> mimail: but i never had any problems with it
<mimail> benzalde1yde : sorry, i don't want reinstall
<benzalde1yde> mimail: no biggie
<benzalde1yde> mimail: i'm sure there's a fix in store
<benzalde1yde> mimail: personally i use fluxbox
<benzalde1yde> mimail: my install went without a hitch and i am on playstation 3, everyhing worked out of the box
<mimail> 10.10 upgrade to 11.04
<mimail> benzalde1yde : 10.10 upgrade to 11.04 is hitch
<Maddogm> _skpl, goes straight to gnome?
<benzalde1yde> mimail: someone posted after my forum post "why would you want to screw with something that isn't broken? the PS3 OS works fine" as in the XMB mnager that comes with the machine minus Linux, geez what a narrow mind. as if having xmb is anything close to using linux on ps3
<atari2600a> okay
<atari2600a> why is the clock applet castrated into nothingness
<atari2600a> no map, no weather, no nothing
<Chr|s> atari2600a: Can you say Beta
<Chr|s> Natty isn't fully released yet, it is in testing phase
<atari2600a> Chr|s, can you say alpha, when all features are supposed to be frozen before the actual bug-fixing in beta?
<atari2600a> that said I AM doing my part by reporting all bugs I can find
<atari2600a> but it's painful
<atari2600a> this feels like KDE4 all over again...
<grindcrusher> since the beta install failed to load much of a gui besides the wallpaper in virtualbox, is there a way in the beta to just use the regular gnome shell / disable unity?
<atari2600a> grindcrusher, logout (or restart), in gdm:  Session:  Ubuntu Classic
<grindcrusher> ok, cool, ty
<atari2600a> but before you do that, it would be wise to get into the recovery shell & do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<atari2600a> perhaps a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade while you're at it & feeling risky enough
<atari2600a> also don't forget to enable 3D acceleration in VB
<grindcrusher> ok, that's probably why nothing much loaded up, ty again
<atari2600a> while you're in there enable all that other fun stuff too
<atari2600a> VT-x, PAE, etc
<atari2600a> you think that's something, try loading OSx86 in VB :P
<skpl> is there any way for me to test unity on my computer?
<drmorphias> skpl, are you using ubuntu 11.04?
<skpl> drmorphias: yes
<drmorphias> skpl, from my understanding the new layout is called unity.
<skpl> i dont have unity, i have the ubuntu classic desktop
<drmorphias> oh
<drmorphias> you dont have the sidebar on the left side then correct?
<_skpl> no id ont
<_skpl> dont
<Maddogm> you need 3d support afaik
<Maddogm> otherwise it falls back to classic
<_skpl> how do i get that
<_skpl> so unity doesnt support on board video?
<drmorphias> _skpl, by loading drivers for you video card for 3d acceleration
<drmorphias> _skpl, 3d acceleration has to be enabled in order to use it
<_skpl> drmorphias: how do i do that?
<drmorphias> _skpl, what graphics card do you have?
<_skpl> intel i820 i think
<_skpl> it says: intel extremem graphics 2 3d
<_skpl> i tried the command unity --replace but nothing happened
<drmorphias> _skpl, yes because unity requires 3d acceleration
<_skpl> can i enable that on my computer?
<_skpl> maybe they havent gotten around to including support for my video card
<drmorphias> have you ever played a 3d game in windows on with that video card?
<_skpl> not in a real long time
<_skpl> i got an error aboput opengl 1.4+ not being supported
<drmorphias> ya, sadly the card seems old.
<Maddogm> 1.4 is minimum requirement for unity
<Maddogm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/UnityHardwareRequirements
<_skpl> aw.
<_skpl> so i guess i will have to install gnome3 then.
<_skpl> or get a new card
<gordonjcp> _skpl: you're going to need a decent card for gnome3 too
<gordonjcp> _skpl: they're both heavily geared to having windows whoosh about the screen randomly and wibbling about
<drmorphias> how do i add a wine program to the launcher applet?
<manlymatt83> Hi all.  In everyone's experience, is the beta stable?  I'm running 10.10 but need to re-OS a new machine, and I'm trying to figure out if I should throw 10.10 on it or do the 11.04 beta.  It's just used as a workstation.  It'll be an easy upgrade to 11.04 release I assume?
<frybye> Hi - I just did an update from 10.10 to 11.04 but find myself still in the classic menu system - how to change to the new one?
<frybye> hmm .. I think I remember now - at the login window right..? see you - brb
<benzaldehyde> who here uses mplayer
<syn-ack> why?
<benzaldehyde> was wondering if it performs better than totem
<syn-ack> Not really
<syn-ack> They both use the same back end...
<benzaldehyde> syn-ack: i can't toggle full screen in firefox with f11
<benzaldehyde> syn-ack: it instead opens up a new tab with what my pointer is hover on
<benzaldehyde> *hovering
<syn-ack> Ah, I don't use firefox so I don't know how to help you there
<benzaldehyde> syn-ack: chromium?
<syn-ack> yeah
<syn-ack> I use the chromium daily builds
<benzaldehyde> syn-ack: can't use it, powerpc64
<syn-ack> ouch
<syn-ack> PS3?
<benzaldehyde> syn-ack: yes indeedy-o
<syn-ack> ah
<benzaldehyde> syn-ack: flash player has a compatible archived version for macintosh, do you think i could somehow use that on a linux since i have the same architecture that the software is aimed at
<syn-ack> possible.
<benzaldehyde> syn-ack: how thought if you do not mind
<benzaldehyde> *though
<syn-ack> download the "source" .deb, extract libflashplayer.so and put it in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<benzaldehyde> i have a tar file of it
<syn-ack> then extract the tarball and do the above mentioned
<benzaldehyde> k
<micahg> benzaldehyde: have you tried gnash?
<Chr|s> activated my proprietary ATI drivers and restarted, boy what a mess that was. moved cursor around and black splotches everywhere, I guess you can call them tha
<Chr|s> had to deactive them
<Chr|s> deactivate
<syn-ack> heh
<benzaldehyde> micahg: in previous installs of 10.04 and 10.10, yeah
<benzaldehyde> and swfdec
<syn-ack> gnash really does lack compared to just toughing it out and running the dreaded flash player
<syn-ack> just sayin
<micahg> benzaldehyde: so, I'll be uploading gnash 0.8.9 later today to natty, played youtube pretty well in Firefox
<benzaldehyde> greasemonkey plugin worked pretty well but youtube was still not loading even though i added a youtube without flash plug
<micahg> syn-ack: not really an option for powerpc to use Adobe flash
<benzaldehyde> micahg: i am on powerpc
<benzaldehyde> micahg: it was supported for macs on 10.1
<syn-ack> micahg, He just said he had a ppc version of it
<micahg> gnash, lightspark or one of the open source ones are probably your best bet
<micahg> well, unless it's recent (PPC version), it probably has a lot of security holes
<syn-ack> valid point
<benzaldehyde> micahg: i am less and less concerned with security these days
<benzaldehyde> micahg: the first virus i had was "the stoned empire monkey virus" 80's or 90's probably early 90's
<syn-ack> haha
<syn-ack> stoned. I remember that one.
<syn-ack> and it was more of a"virus" instead of a true blue virus
<benzaldehyde> syn-ack: how about leisure suit larry, roger wilco, doom
<benzaldehyde> wolfen
<syn-ack> werd
<benzaldehyde> space quest needs a revival
<atari2600a> hey what's the package that contains the live installer?
<atari2600a> I need to report a bug
<arand> Live installer? As in just the installer?
<atari2600a> the live one I would assume
<atari2600a> the GUI one, not the alt
<arand> "ubiquity", use "ubuntu-bug ubiquity"
<atari2600a> thanks
<benzaldehyde> i was pretty shocked to see emulators of games i use to play on commodore 64. roger rabbit, air rally, olympics
<atari2600a> benzaldehyde, you mean emulators of the platforms?
<benzaldehyde> yup
<atari2600a> for 8-bits most have java emulators
<atari2600a> & no one cares about the copyright on most abandonware
<atari2600a> so often times you can google 'play [x]'
<benzaldehyde> atari2600a: thank you.
<benzaldehyde>  i did not know
<benzaldehyde> i chose to allow popups from this site thinking the download was hiding behind the blocked popup-spamvertisement
<benzaldehyde> *turned out to be spamvertisement
<mika__> hi guys, i just upgraded to natty (kubuntu)... 2 problems: kopete doesn't show anymore the contacts avatar and most important the wifi doesn't work anymore (it always did with all the previous versions... it's an intel 5300)
<benzaldehyde> mika__: you have no wlan0?
<mika__> benzaldehyde: as the result of ifconfig, no, i don't, just eth0 and lo
<benzaldehyde> mika__: i use to use an intel pro wireless with linux, had to modprobe ipw2200bg
<benzaldehyde> what about iwconfig wlan0
<mika__> FATAL: Module ipw2200bg not found. :)
<benzaldehyde> or possibly ipw2200
<benzaldehyde> been a while since that was a problem, they probably include the drivers for it now-a-days. is your computer newer?
<benzaldehyde> 5300 is much higher than 2200, try ipw5300 or ipw5300bg
<mika__> benzaldehyde: with iwconfig i do ( http://pastebin.com/sKz1UqEQ ).. but still the wireless led is off and neither from the kde plasmoid
<benzaldehyde> no led just means it is not up
<atari2600a> arand, thanks, new quasi-security bug listed
<atari2600a> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/750028
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad(https://launchpad.net) bug 750028 not found
<mika__> benzaldehyde: it has 2 years... the strange thing is that it perfectly worked with all the previous releases (10.10, 10.4, 9.10 and probably 9.4 too)
<benzaldehyde> mika__: that is not strange, more like an indication of a conflict
<atari2600a> mika__, plug into LAN, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<atari2600a> * sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo reboot now
<mika__> atari2600a: already tried, nothing to install
<frybye> hi - after updating from 10.10 to natty i still have the classic menu system and changing at login does not do it.. how else to change?
<atari2600a> mika__, a little rogue here, but try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mika__> atari2600a: nothing there too :)
<atari2600a> meh
<atari2600a> leaving now
<atari2600a> bye
<brontosaurusrex_> how can i choose mirror for natty download?
<benzaldehyde> mika__: wireless problems can be strange. if i were you i would nano /etc/network/interfaces and add this http://pastebin.com/g1DEVeJP
<benzaldehyde> mika__: and reboot or i think /etc/init.d/networking restart
<benzaldehyde> *sudo nano
<akavlie> just installed Natty. Do you have to open the home folder to get to the equivalent of the Places menu?
<benzaldehyde> akavlie: is Places the thing with all the GUI settings?
<akavlie> benzaldehyde, nope, it's the menu with shortcuts to various file manager locations
<akavlie> benzaldehyde, and FTP/SSH  bookmarks
<benzaldehyde> akavlie: all i know is if i want to edit a fluxbox menu i go into /etc/X11/.fluxbox/ and nano the fluxbox-menu
<akavlie> oh crap, Time Tracker (hamster-applet) doesn't even work w/ Unity.
<akavlie> benzaldehyde... umm, you in the right channel?
<benzaldehyde> akavlie: what a strange questions, yeah
<akavlie> fluxbox is not very relevant to Natty
<benzaldehyde> akavlie: you don't have to use gnome, i'm a powerpc64 user though so
<benzaldehyde> resources are precious to me
<brontosaurusrex_> nm, found a metalink file
<akavlie> yeah, I know you don't have to. But I think most talk  here would focus on the default Natty environment.
<benzaldehyde> akavlie: most talk being relevant to x86 users? that seems a bit narrow
<akavlie> benzaldehyde, not necessarily x86, but really fluxbox discussion isn't too relevant here.
<benzaldehyde> akavlie: you've made your point i am not leaving
<benzaldehyde> akavlie: nice try though
<benzaldehyde> akavlie: i don't just mention things for the hell of it though it seems to me if you want access to something in the GUI, move it around to where it is more accessable to you, some how
<frybye> when can one expect the gflrx driver for natty.. a week - 3 months or?
<frybye> e e e should be fglrx ...
<brontosaurusrex_> uhmm, does the new installer misses the paritioning part, or did i click-through to fast?
<frybye> for the older radeon cards that the new opensource package does not suppor 3d on ...
<benzaldehyde> brontosaurusrex_: new installer to alternate?
<brontosaurusrex_> benzaldehyde, sorry?
<benzaldehyde> brontosaurusrex_: which way are you installing, wubi, cd, upgrade--which cdimage??
<brontosaurusrex_> clasical installer > virtualbox
<benzaldehyde> brontosaurusrex_: so many different ways to go about the same thing, that's new to me
<benzaldehyde> don't know, sorry
<brontosaurusrex_> ok , thanks
<benzaldehyde> no problemo my 65-225 million year old chum
<benzaldehyde> prosauropods were the first dinos
<frybye> how long will it take to get a working fglrx ati driver for natty do you think?
<Ian_Corne> I have it
<Ian_Corne> it works
<Ian_Corne> maybe I have the xupdates ppa tho
<Ian_Corne> can't check atm
<frybye> be interested to hear how to get it when you have a moment..
<frybye> you running x64 natty?
<whitman> Hi, I've just installed Natty B1 into VirtualBox 4.0.4.  I've installed the Guest Additions but I can't get the screen resolution to go above 1024x768, that's the highest option in the resolution settings.  Normally I would edit xorg.conf to sort this but from searching it seems xorg.conf is ignored in Natty.  Any way around this?
<alexs> xrandr
<alexs> is the tool you use
<alexs> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<alexs> it's actually not a terrible system once you know where the knobs are
<alexs> whitman: you may find the "Adding undetected resolutions
<alexs> " section most useful
<Sonja> i need some help. my mouse won´t move at all when i´m inside natty, happened as of last night
<Sonja> i can move my mouse around at the login screen but not once i´m logged in
<habanany> running on ubuntu 11.04 beta so wow :)
<habanany> love the sidebar
<habanany> texting ubuntuone
<antonpiatek> Anyone heard of issues in natty with dbus not starting during boot? My machine started hanging at boot today after updates, and im not sure how to track the cause down
<Sonja> i lost mouse control :(
<delac> Sonja: did you try to replug it?
<Sonja> :P
<Sonja> it´s a laptop. and i can move it around at the login screen
<Sonja> but once i´m ´inside´ ubuntu, no moues movement at all
<delac> Sonja: so you mean you lost control of your touchpad?
<Sonja> yes :)
<Sonja> thank you for helping me rephrase that
<Sonja> i´m doing stuff like browsing the web on Lynx now
<antonpiatek> is it possible to get grub to boot without dbus?
<Sonja> as a workaround ;P
<Sonja> is thre a way to open up mouse ´control panel´ from command line?
<habanany> Sonja you will recover control after reboot
<Sonja> i have tried rebooting
<Sonja> same problem reoccurs
<Sonja> immediately after logging in
<habanany> i lost it too for a moment
<habanany> yep immedately
<habanany> Sonja ^^
<Sonja> yes?
<delac> Sonja: try this: push the window key and search for gconf
<Sonja> how can i do that from command line?
<Sonja> the Windows key does nothing
<delac> Sonja: doesnt bring up the dash?
<Sonja> gedit gconf ?
<delac> Sonja: no, gconf is another tool
<Sonja> i´ve remapped the ´menu´ key for xcompose stuff
<delac> Sonja: alt-f2?
<Sonja> up alt-f2 no problem
<delac> Sonja: then gconf
<Sonja> (i´ve remapped that to windows_key_-R )
<Sonja> and i works
<Sonja> ok t
<habanany> nice mode of switching windows from the side bar
<Sonja> failed to open home/sonja/gconf
<delac> Sonja: it's not in your home
<Sonja> how can i search for it?
<delac> Sonja: alt-f2 and /usr/bin/gconf-editor
<Sean____> hey guys, just tried out 11.4, and my mouse does not work on it.
<Sonja> thanks i´ll try that
<Sean____> I tried to swap it for a corded one, still no response when trying to use it.
<Sonja> w00t i´m inside that tool :)
<delac> Sean____: at all? does it work on login screen?
<Sean____> completely no response using it.
<delac> Sonja: find /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled and see if it is enabled (true)
<Sonja> like i said, the mouse works fine at the login screen. but after i´me logged in, it is lost
<Sonja> okay
<Sean____> if it matters, I hadn't used ubuntu for a while so I was on some version less than 10.10, so using ubuntu's inbuilt update function, I updated to 10.10, then from there updated to 11.4
<Sean____> is there any potential problems from doing it that way
<frybye> grrr.. this fglrx thing will not install no matter what... any clues?
<delac> Sean____: should not be. is it some sort of special mouse?
<Sonja> YAY
<Sonja> that worked LOL
<delac> Sonja: good
<Sonja> so how can i make sure it´s always ´true´ :)
<Sonja> for next time i boot?
<Sean____> Not really, I was using some generic wireless logitech mouse, that didn't work so I swapped it with a Logitech G5 (corded) mouse, still didnt work.
<delac> Sonja: hmm, I should hope it stays like that from now on...
<Sonja> ok i´ll reboot and come back here to confirm. will you be here in 1 minute? :)
<delac> Sonja: try it now
<delac> Sonja: yes
<delac> Sean____: you do see the cursor, though?
<Sean____> yeah, cursor is there, effectively frozen in the middle of the screen.
<Sonja> that totally worked
<Sonja> thanks so much
<Sean____> BTW talking to you on my desktop computer, ubuntu 11.4 is installed on my laptop.
<Sonja> i wonder if this is something that needs to be documented
<Sonja> it might affect other natty users
<delac> Sean____: well, do alt-f2 and /usr/bin/gconf-editor
<Sonja> oh, another one already? :P
<delac> Sonja: bit different, normal mouse
<Sonja> this problem started happening for me around 11 p.m. Eastern time yesterday
<Sonja> dunno if it was related to an update at that time
<Sean____> alright hold on, lemme get my laptop.
<delac> Sonja: well, i did find a thread where somone had this problem on 10.10
<Sonja> interesting
<Sean____> Yeah I generally prefer to use my wireless mouse with my laptop, but for testing sake I tried corded and that didnt work either.
<delac> Sonja: so it might not be only natty related
<Sonja> i had been using 10.10 since it came out
<Sonja> on this netbook
<Sonja> the problem came up spontaneously last night
<Sonja> i´m not sure if this might be a factor, but i installed ´sabily´
<Sonja> (some time ago)
<Sonja> http://www.sabily.org/website/
<delac> Sonja: well, wouldn't think that should cause any mess for your mouse...
<Sean____> I'll get ahold of my laptop in about 5 minutes, someone else is using it atm sorry.
<delac> Sonja: or maybe... maybe it disabled the touchpad on bios level
<delac> Sean____: do those settings affect the bios?
<delac> Sean____: sry, wrong person
<Sonja> not that i know of
<Sonja> hard to know
<Sonja> i was just hoping to prevent somebody else a headache if we can figure out how it happened to me
<delac> Sonja: well, there are already threads with the solution
<delac> Sonja: so it's not hard to find
<Sonja> i guess i failed at finding them :P
<Sonja> i had installed lynx
<Sonja> and was googling natty mouse
<Sonja> too vague it seems :)
<delac> Sonja: yes, the thread is not about natty
<Sonjaaa> oh i just found another symptom
<Kevin1a> I realize it isn't Cannonical supported, but is there a medibuntu repository yet for Natty?
<Sonjaaa> my wifi was disabled by hardware switch
<Sonjaaa> had to Fn-F2 to turn it back on
<Sean____> Ok man.
<Sean____> got the laptop
<Sean____> and in the gconf-editor thing now.
<Sonjaaa> something like that must have happende to my mouse :P
<Sean____> where should I go from here?
<delac> Sean____: and find /desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse
<Sonjaaa> just a coincidence that sean is having the same issue
<delac> Sean____: and see if anything is set to zero or false
<Sean____> also a message popped up saying "serious kernal error" and that I should report the problem so I used the keyboard to arrow to report problem and hit enter btw.
<Sean____> ok 1 sec.
<Sonjaaa> i was prolly fumbling in the dark last night trying to get my screen brigthess adjusted to my liking
<Sean____> Ok Im there
<Sonjaaa> and hit Fn-F3 to kill my mouse
<Sean____> at /mouse
<Sean____> 1 sec
<Sonjaaa> pebkac
<delac> Sonjaaa: ah, so that was it
<Sonjaaa> delac: i pulled a http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiktionary:PEBKAC
<delac> wth?
<Sean____> I see nothing with "0" or saying false.
<Sean____> there are some checkboxes that are not checked, and cursor font has <no value>
<delac> Sean____: that sould not be a problem
<Sonja> Sean____:  you might have to hit tab a few tims to navigat/
<delac> Sean____: motion-acceleration and reshold are ok?
<Sean____> acceleration & threshold = -1
<Sean____> dunno if -1 is bad or not.
<delac> Sean____: try 3 for both
<Sean____> hm
<Sean____> nope.
<Sean____> Hold on, I have dinner - I'll keep the chat open and take a look when I'm done and try anything you suggest.
<Sean____> cheers.
<Kevin1a> Since you guys aren't troubleshooting anymore can I inturrupt for a second and ask if there is a Medibuntu repository for Natty yet.  I'm using the beta to help find bugs, but I still need w32codecs
<vish> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<vish> hrm, not a very informative factoid..
<vish> Kevin1a: looks like it aint there yet.. » http://packages.medibuntu.org/ (but i dont use medibuntu)
<Kevin1a> I wouldn't but I have some old media from my pre-linux days that I want to play.  I guess I'll have to look for an alternate way to get the codecs installed.  Thank you for the help
<whitman> If I click on the clock and select "Time & Date Settings..." no windows open, no errors.  Anyone else having this problem?
<Kevin1a> @whitman I just did it and it worked for me.  Is there anything special about your install?
<whitman> Kevin1a, fresh install in VirtualBox using Ubuntu Classic
<Kevin1a> Hmmm, I'm not really sure then.  I'll let the more knowledgable guys take a crack at this.  Although, when I've used virtual box, it wasn't uncommon for me to have little quirks like that.  I wonder if it would do it for you if you were using a live CD rather than the box.
<SupeR_NovA> Help !
<SupeR_NovA> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not currently be installable.
<SupeR_NovA> I removed the latest drivers decided to put on old drivers and not giving me to go as a normal user only as root enter without error please help
<yofel> SupeR_NovA: the only drivers for nvidia that currently work are nouveau and nvidia-current, -173 and -96 don't work yet
<SupeR_NovA> yofel, how to fix this prolbem which driver to install
<yofel> a) how and which driver did you install and what card do you have?
<Narc> SupeR_NovA, yofel : Are you guys talking about Nvidia drivers on beta 1 ?
<Sean____> yeah, still have the issue with the mouse not working, also noticed the mouse cursor seems to disappear once I bring up gconfig-
<SupeR_NovA> Narc, yes !
<Narc> SupeR_NovA: I'm asking because I had an issue with acceleration, I solved it by uninstalling the recommended driver which was installed by default and installing it back again.
<SupeR_NovA> Narc, Yes, and I so that is one of eastern packages have conflicts
<delac> Sean____: does the mouse cursor get behind the gconf-window, or dissapear completely?
<IronHalik> hello
<IronHalik> what should I use to "burn" beta1 image to usb drive?
<IronHalik> tried unetbootin and it pretty much hung during boot on syslinux screen
<delac> IronHalik: you got working Ubuntu installation?
<IronHalik> not sure :>
<delac> IronHalik: what distro are you using?
<IronHalik> the new ubuntu natty beta1
<IronHalik> ubuntu-11.04-beta1-desktop-i386
<delac> IronHalik: so you do have it installed already?
<IronHalik> no, I wanted to boot it from usb
<IronHalik> first
<delac> IronHalik: are you using windows at the moment?
<IronHalik> yup
<delac> IronHalik: ah, ok
<IronHalik> I used unetbootin with syslinux 4.03 to write the img on my USB
<IronHalik> drive
<Sean____> delac: completely disappears
<Sean____> I enabled locate cursor before I closed the window, so I hit ctrl to locate it (its like a radar animation to show its location) its still apparently in the centre of the screen
<Sean____> but its invisible.
<delac> Sean____: hmm... you got windows installed on that machine too? do the mouses work there?
<Sean____> so I am unable to move it and it pretty much disappears quickly as well.
<Sean____> yeah I got windows on a different partition, mouse works fine there
<Sean____> no problems.
<delac> IronHalik: you could try the usb-creator.exe, as described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating%20a%20bootable%20Ubuntu%20USB%20flash%20drive
<IronHalik> hm, k ill try
<IronHalik> thx
<delac> IronHalik: and you did check that the iso is ok?
<SupeR_NovA> Narc, I install nvidia drivers on Ubuntu 11 04 restart and hop on my monitor turns off what is due this
<delac> IronHalik: md5 sums match?
<IronHalik> sec
<Sean____> setting acceleration threshold variables to 3 don't help BTW
<delac> Sean____: do you have any live usb or cd so you could try thr mouses on different ubuntu?
<yofel> SupeR_NovA: your monitor turns off at boot with the drivers enabled o.O? I've only heard about that with the open source drivers
<Sean____> I do have a USB. the mouse was working on previous ubuntu installations actually
<Sean____>  I believe I had 10.4 as well, which worked fine too.
<delac> Sean____: so it's some config somewhere, but I can't figure out what
<Sean____> hm interesting.
<delac> Sean____: or something didn't install correctly on the boot
<Sean____> I didnt change anything between upgrades.
<Sean____> hmm ok
<Sean____> well
<Sean____> is there anything I could do incase of corrupted files/kernels/packages or whatever they are?
<Narc> SupeR_NovA : What is the model of your Nvidia card ? Is it a newer one ? I have a geforce 9600GT and reinstalling the recommended drivers was enough to make it work.
<delac> Sean____: reinstalling would probably help, but the problem is to find the correct package
<Sean____> actually interestingly, I did have an error pop up before about some sort of kernal corruption and that I should report the problem which I did.
<Sean____> didnt really give any further information though
<Sean____> anything I can do to hunt down the corrupted files?
<delac> Sean____: you might want to check that error message
<Sean____> I dont think it provided any detailed information sadly.
<yofel> if it's a kernel error, running 'dmesg' in a terminal will show it
<Sean____> alright one moment
<delac> Sean____: yes, but firs replug the mouse
<yofel> corrupted files can be found using debsums, but I'm not convinced that's the problem
<Sean____> I think the error pops up when it firsts starts up
<Sean____> I'll restart the laptop 1 sec
<IronHalik> decoder_, for some reason second write worked - with unetbootin :>
<lantizia> Hey I'm on a Classic session (Gnome 2.32.1)... I've got rid of the "Indicator Applet Appmenu" applet... how do I get my windows to show menu bars again?
<delac> IronHalik: well, that's good
<lantizia> ah nevermind they already are
<Nijabo> Odd problem - I installed Ubuntu 11.04 on a partition, but it can't find my wifi network. It finds other networks in the building but not mine, and I can find my netowk without a hitch on my Windows sytem.
<Sean____> hm, the error message wont pop up again
<delac> Sean____: well, replug the mouse and dmesg on terminal
<Sean_____> sorry lost connection there for a moment.
<delac> Sean____: replug the mouse and dmesg on terminal
<Sean_____> can you tell me the keyboard shortcut to get directly to terminal? alt+f2, with the command with terminal checked makes the terminal window close almost instantly after the command has run.
<delac> Sean_____: alt-f2 and gnome-terminal
<delac> it seems some people are having connection problems....
<Sean____> okay
<Sean____> a ton of info came up.
<delac> Sean____: last three lines likely the important ones
<delac> but firs, replug the mouse and do the dmesg again
<delac> Sean____: note the new lines at the end
<JohnHeikkila> Installing 11.04 live on a USB is completely safe, right? [/sarcasm]
<delac> JohnHeikkila: should be. at least it wont harm you computer. althoug it does wipe the usb stick empty, if that is what you mean.
<coz_>  good day all
<JohnHeikkila> delac: Yup
<lantizia> OK... how can I make the menu bars come back on the windows seriously?
<delac> lantizia: you need to use Ubuntu Classic and remove the appmenu from the panel
<lantizia> delac, already done that - but the menu bars don't instantly appear when you load a program
<lantizia> it takes ages for it to remember to put them on each window
<Sean____> ok
<Sean____> got the messages
<Sean____> sorry for the delay
<delac> lantizia: hmm, thats odd
<Sean____> usb 5-2: USB disconnect, address 3 |next line|
<Sean____> usb 5-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<delac> Sean____: use pastebin
<Sean____> k
<Sean____> http://pastebin.com/0yF1R4rc
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> When I click on Send/Receive in Evolution, it just hangs, and evolution process starts using 100% cpu :S
<delac> Sean____: nothing else? it ends there?
<Sean____> yeah those are the new lines that come up when I unplug and replug the wireless mouse receiver
<delac> Sean____: well, it sees new usb device, but doesnt recognize it as a mouse or any kind of input device
<Sean____> hm interesting
<Sean____> anything we can do about that
<delac> Sean____: I'n need to be afk for a while. Try the other mouse and see what it says.
<Sean____> ok
<lantizia> Where has the last tab of Appearance gone (i.e. visual effects settings)
<Sean____> exactly the same, except it says high speed rather than low speed USB.
<delac> Sean____: it seems more and more to be bug with the installation (something didnt install correctly). Try bugging yofel, he did seem to have some other thought
<Sean____> ok
<yofel> hm...
<Sean____> hmmm indeed, sir.
<Sean____> hmm indeed.
<yofel> I fear I'm clueless here either :/
<Sean____> ahh nuu
<Sean____> well.
<Sean____> I think a clean reinstall of ubuntu 11.4 may be in order here.
<yofel> Sean____: does 'tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log' say anything about a mouse?
<Sean____> I'll go ahead and try to check.
<Sean____> I tried to open it but it said no file or directory, I'm probably doing something wrong here
<yofel> without the quotes
<Sean____> yeah did it without
<yofel> odd, /var/log/Xorg.0.log has to exist or somethings seriously foobared
<Sean____> alright got it now
<Sean____> did it without tail
<Sean____> Ill take a look at the log and tell you if I see any reference to "mouse"
<Sean____> ok doing a ctrl f search with the term mouse, nope no results.
<yofel> Sean____: you can also install pastebinit and run: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<yofel> then I can take a look at it
<Sean____> alright
<Sean____> how do I go about installing pastebinit with just a keyboard btw :P
<Sean____> I'm pretty much a novice with ubuntu here so bare with me haha
<yofel> from the terminal: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Sean____> cheers, hold on.
<phjr> Hi; I just upgraded to natty and don't really like unity, so I tried to use the "ubuntu classic" session type, but there my compiz settings were changed, I started ccsm and tried to set compiz to my liking again, but now it's all messed up, I can only use the 'ubuntu classic witout effects' - can someone please tell me how to "clear" the settings for that session, or just how to get out of this situation? Thanks!
<Sean____> says dpkg was interrupted and I must type  sudo dpkg --configure  -a  to correct the problem
<Sean____> should I do that, I assume so?
<yofel> Sean____: yes, you want to do that
<Sean____> okay
<contrast> Greets, everyone... Amarok is only importing ~1/2 of my MP3's to its collection. Could someone point me in the direction of a solution? :D
<Narc> Hello all, can I ask questions about the Unity UI here ?
<yofel> Narc: sure
<Sean____> yeah seems to be doing its thing
<Sean____> downloading and installing it
<Sean____> so I'll tell you when it finishes that
<Narc> yofel : Thanks. Wasn't sure. Well, I'm just wondering if there's any way to quickly mount a disk. I'm used to the old places menu, what's the replacement ? Do I need to open the file browser first every time ?
<yofel> Sean____: I think it would be best if you run 'sudo apt-get install -f' and 'sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' after it finishes (if you use gnome/unity)
<Sean____> okay
<yofel> Sean____: as something didn't go right when you installed something at some point
<Sean____> I was about to say it seems to be doing a lot of stuff just for one app.
<Sean____> watching it do all sorts of things in the terminal.
<Sean____> and yes I believe I use gnome/unity, I'm just using the normal Ubuntu 11.4, no other type. What I notice is that the interface still looks like the desktop one rather than the new one that apparently should be included.
<contrast> Sean____: that 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' command configures any/all packages which aren't properly set up. It can take a while to complete if an upgrade was interrupted. ;)
<Sean____> ah I see
<Sean____> okay it seems to be done
<Sean____> now I'll try the apt-get for pastebinit again
<Sean____> so I can show you my log file, before I do the other commands you suggested
<yofel> Sean____: I think it would make more sense that you first make sure the system is in a good state, reboot and try to connect the mouse again
<Sean____> okay fair enough
<Sean____> shall I do the commands you suggested now?
<yofel> yes
<contrast> Anyone here using Amarok? It's missing a *lot* of my MP3's when scanning files into its collection.
<Sean____> okay, I have to do them one at a time, correct?
<Sean____> yeah probably duh haha
<yofel> Sean____: as I posted them
<yofel> contrast: usually not, but I can start it, sec
<contrast> yofel: Thanks :)
<Milos_SD> There is some bug in evolution-rss plugin (like every time in Ubuntu development), that just hangs Evolution (process starts using 100% cpu when I click on send/receive)
<yofel> contrast: hm, my current collection refresh seems to have everything, but I did have a problem once where it ignored folders that were symlinked into ~/Music
<Sean____> ok mate doing the remove && install command now (did the install -f one already)
<Sean____> thanks for the help thus far
<contrast> yofel: hrmm... no symlinks here. it's just ignoring ~10,000 files.
<Sean____> hm bugger, seems to fail at the installation command because it cant fetch the packages
<Sean____> cant resolve the address
<Sean____> ah
<Sean____> might need to configure the wifi on it.
<Sean____> Since I don't use DHCP, use fixed IPs for my network.
<Sean____> is there a shortcut to bring up the wifi window without needing a working mouse?
<steveire> Hi. I have just upgraded to natty. I have two monitors in a 'double wide screen' setup, which used to work, and now doesn't. I think I was using drivers downloaded directly from the nvidia website before, but I'd prefer to use distro stuff instead. My second monitor is blank, but I seem to be able to move my mouse in there.
<steveire> lspci | grep VGA
<steveire> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 9300 GE] (rev a1)
<Sean____> ^ atleast your mouse works! :P
<steveire> :)
<steveire> I tried using jockey-kde to see if it would offer proprietry drivers but it didn't
<steveire> It offered experimental drivers of some sort, so I installed those.
<Sean____> wait for yofel to respond, he knows his stuff!
<steveire> The display settings shows both screens and I can use it to say that the second screen should be on the right, but the screen remains blank.
<steveire> During installation both screens worked and showed clones of each other. Both showed the same content
<yofel> oh hey steveire ^^
<steveire> Hi :)
<yofel> hm, no idea how nouveau does that (or if it even can), as for the nvidia drivers: the 270 ones (nvidia-current) will work for 9XXX cards, not sure why jockey doesn't show them, unless you remove the required packages for that (which you need to install the nvidia installer afaik)
<steveire> I didn't uninstall them (clean install here) and I ticked the box to use them. What package should I install?
<steveire> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<steveire> :(
<yofel> heh, aptitude isn't installed by default anymore on desktops
<steveire> Yeah, I think I had that on maverick too...
<yofel> yes, that's since maverick
<Sean____> hey mate, any possible way to open up the internet configuration options (wifi) via terminal or something?
<yofel> Sean____: I don't use gnome, so if there is then I don't know one
<Sean____> ouch
<Sean____> alright then
<Milos_SD> How can I get compiz window previews plugin to work with Unity launcher?
<lcb> steveire, $ gnome-display-properties is not detecting the 2nd one? i had that same issue time ago and failsafe - defaults resolved the matter
<yofel> steveire: jockey does list the nvidia drivers here, file a bug on jockey I guess if it doesn't for you. You can install nvidia-current with apt too, you'll need to run nvidia-xconfig after install though
<yofel> lcb: he's not using gnome
<steveire> Buh? http://dpaste.com/528580/
<lcb> ohh
<steveire> That's attempting an update
<yofel> steveire: what image did you install?
<steveire> I never know what package compromises to make
<steveire> yofel: Some alpha from about 1.5 weeks ago
<yofel> ah, then update please first, and it's ok to remove those 2
<yofel> I don't have them either anymore
<steveire> Ok, that'll take about 20 mins...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<steveire> If I click bugs on this page I don't get to somewhere that I can report a bug against jockey: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/ia64/jockey-kde
<steveire> Got here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/jockey
<Pici> steveire: run: ubuntu-bug jockey
<myk_robinson> would someone mind addressing me directly? testing a notification. Thanks
<yofel> myk_robinson: ping
<myk_robinson> thanks, its working fine.
<yofel> iirc you can also get ubottu to ping you
<yofel> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<yofel> hm, no
<myk_robinson> I am unable to add any accounts to Gwibber. Anyone else able to duplicate the problem? I saw a bug report on an indexing failure for adding Facebook, but I am unable to add my Twitter account, or any other, for that matter. They say successful, but the account is not added. If it matters, this was upgraded from Maverick, not clean installed
<dns53> i have an busybox prompt after combining dmcrypt, lvm and btrfs, any idea how to get from busybox to my installation?
<dns53> i can mount the partition containing the install
<tbabut> hi. pressing the print button on keyboard in current ubuntu natty does not take a screenshot. keyboard shortcut is set to the print button, which is default. didn't find a related bug report yet...
<trancegeek> how would i go about installing a ppa for maverick in natty? it's just an icon pack so compatibility shouldn't be an issue, there just isn't one built for natty yet
<xteejx> Hi all, am running Natty, Beta 1 is out and still have quite a few packages waiting to be installed, dependency problems. Any ideas? Includes banshee, libc6, libpam, linux-*-generic etc
<xteejx> anyone at all?
<steveire> yofel: After all those updates, I was able to install prop. nvidia and get my double screen setup working again :)
<yofel> see, things do get fixed :P
<damien> update when? today?
<damien> steveire: today?
<steveire> damien: Yes
<steveire> I clean-installed natty alpha and then upgraded it
<damien> are you able to specify which screen the unity bar goes on do you know?
<steveire> I'm using kubuntu.
<thiebaude> bug725434
<bazhang> need a space
<thiebaude> thanks :)
<bazhang> :)
<thiebaude> bug 725434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 725434 in cairo (Ubuntu Natty) "Nvidia drivers lead to extra memory usage for each process using libGL" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725434
<thiebaude> how does someone remove gl from cairo?
<Dr_Willis> Im not even sure whjat Cairo is.
<thiebaude> !cairo
<bazhang> cairo-dock?
<thiebaude> not sure, someone said they did that and memory use went down much lower
<bazhang> !find cairo
<ubottu> Found: libcairo-gobject2, libcairo-perl, libcairo-script-interpreter2, libcairo2, libcairo2-dbg, libcairo2-dev, libcairo2-doc, libcairomm-1.0-1, libcairomm-1.0-dev, libcairomm-1.0-doc (and 36 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=cairo&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<IronHalik> hello
<bazhang> hi
<IronHalik> ive got two questions bout unity :>
<trancegeek> ok when i use ubuntu classic for my session
<IronHalik> how can I make the side panel to appear when i touch the side with my coursor
<trancegeek> aero-snapping doesn't account for the bottom bar
<IronHalik> and how to make the globalmenu to show all the file menus all the time :>
<trancegeek> it puts the window to the bottom of the top bar, and bottom of the screen
<trancegeek> how can i fix this?
<bazhang> trancegeek, please on one line, thats very hard to read otherwise
<Dr_Willis> IronHalik:  i saw soeme web site that had tips/settings for the global menu  question. It may of been webupd8 or the omgubuntu site.
<trancegeek> sorry
<ohsix> IronHalik: install compizconfig-settings-manager and look at the settings for the Unity plugin
<hachre> yeah, I would like to know that too
<ohsix> i saw someone mention there were hiding options in there
<ohsix> yep
<ohsix> theres a "Hide laquncher" option in there
<Dr_Willis> I imagine in a few weeks there will be 1000's of web sites with 'hidden option guides' :)
<thiebaude> i used some of the options in there,very cool :)
<trancegeek> so does anyone know how i would fix this snap plugin?
<thiebaude> unity plugin
<IronHalik> kk, thx
<IronHalik> ill try that
<Dr_Willis> check the snap plugin settings perhaps. There alsy may be a key combo to do what you want.
 * Dr_Willis personally sees himself using Xubuntu in the near future.
<Dr_Willis> or Lubuntu :)
<trancegeek> i think gnome is still winning the competition
<trancegeek> as far as usability and overall quality goes
<thiebaude> trancegeek: what happens if they do away with gnome and unity does not work out?
<trancegeek> if ubuntu does away with gnome then they won't work out
<trancegeek> and i'll switch to a distro that hasn't gone retarded at that point
<trancegeek> i don't see gnome just going buh-bye any time soon
<Dr_Willis> of coruse the gnome devs are also heading in  differnt directons...
<thiebaude> true Dr_Willis :)
<Dr_Willis> who knows what willhappen in 3 years.
<thiebaude> exactly
<Dr_Willis> it just seems they are thowing stuff out to  be differnt, with not a lot of real 'research' in how to improve gui's
<thiebaude> i love the concept of unity
<vish> Apple,Inc. buys Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> really dont see the point of the concept of unity. :)
<Dr_Willis> been playing with JoliOS also lately. it has a few neat ideas.
<thiebaude> i tried it too
<Dr_Willis> Im so used to my Android Phone..  i try doing things on the PC.. that im used to on the phone
<thiebaude> i have the dvd i burnt
<Dr_Willis> I got Joli Os on a flash drive to play with. :)  it finally started working with my ATI desktop.
<thiebaude> installed the nvidia drivers during install, i liiked that:)
<thiebaude> liked
<Dr_Willis> the earlier relases installed the nvidia drivers.. then failed to boot up. :)
<thiebaude> i only had to do a gksud nvidia-settings to set the resolution
<thiebaude> gksudo
<Dr_Willis> same with the ati drivers.. ..  but latest is now working
<Dr_Willis> soon the GUI's will get so minimal.. we will be back to the terminal.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<thiebaude> now you got me wanting to install it again as my only OS ,lol :)
<Dr_Willis> 8+GB flash drives are handy to test out OS's on.
<thiebaude> yep and i need to buy some
<Dr_Willis> saw 16'gbs on sale a week or so ago for like $20
<thiebaude> bbl, Dr_Willis going to grab my dvd,lol :)
<thiebaude> haha
<Dr_Willis> thiebaude:  you may want to redownload the latest - if you got older version
<thiebaude> I got 1.2
<Dr_Willis> amuseing thing about JoliOS - it basicaly forced me to upgrade. :) Im not even sure if it asked..
 * Dr_Willis looks for his flash drive.
<thiebaude> lol
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey. I have been running alpha 2
<Dr_Willis> one thing i Really like. is how i got a JoliOS plugin for GoogleCHrome. so the 2  os's sort of 'sync'
<ChrisBuchholz> woaw, woops, too early to press return
<ohsix> thiebaude: gnome isn't something in the manner you use it, that will be done away with
<ohsix> if unity was part of gnome it would account for something less than a tenth of a percent
<thiebaude> does canonical get input from "end users" ?
<ohsix> yes
<Pici> yes
<thiebaude> ok thanks
<thiebaude> :)
<wolter> is the plymouth going to be re-enabled for computers with nvidia gpu?
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey. I have been running alpha 3, and today wanted to install a clean beta 1, but i cant boot the installer. I get some black screen with white blinking cursor and then i get this "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount fs on unknown block" and then some other stuff. Whats up with this? The installer on alpha 3 worked fine.
<ohsix> wolter: thats all up to nvidia
<wolter> ohsix, well is that the first days of my beta install had plymouth working, or something identical, but now its gone after an upgrade I did... so I don't think its nvidia's fault
<ohsix> plymouth uses drm/kms, did it work with the proprietary driver before? they're not going to do much different in the future
<wolter> yes, i have the proprietary driver
<wolter> always have*
<ohsix> wolter: ah, chances are it was using nouveau, and someone installed the proprietary driver
<wolter> no no, i have been using the prop driver for years now hehe
<wolter> never installed nouveau
<ohsix> the beta installl ...
<wolter> does the beta install nouveau by default?
<ohsix> you would have had whatever ubuntu uses before you installed the proprietary driver again, which for natty is nouveau
<ohsix> its the first version of ubuntu to ship it, yes
<wolter> oh :s i was so happy thinking that nvidia cards would support plymouth
<wolter> ohsix, do you use nvidia?
<thiebaude> wolter: i use 8400 gs :)
<ohsix> nope
<wolter> thiebaude, have you been having problems with compiz?
<thiebaude> yes
<ohsix> well; the 8800gtx is in a machine distinctively missing ubuntu
<wolter> like a lot of crashes?
<thiebaude> high menmory use
<wolter> oh
<thiebaude> bug 725434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 725434 in cairo (Ubuntu Natty) "Nvidia drivers lead to extra memory usage for each process using libGL" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725434
<wolter> i don't know if its only me, but when the regex matching plugin in compiz is enabled, i get a compiz crash for every click i click
 * thiebaude actually uses more than windows 7 did,lol :)
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, is it possible to rearrange the unity bar icons?
<wolter> also, does anybody know if the menubar will be accessible with alt+ key?
<wolter> ActionParsnip, yes
<wolter> ActionParsnip, drag outside and insert at the desired position
<ActionParsnip> wolter: ahhh i see
<wolter> glad to help!
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  I have not been able to rearrange with current updates
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  just the bottom two icons
<ActionParsnip> coz_: wolter's advice is working a treat here :)
<coz_> cool
<ActionParsnip> wolter: cheers dude
<coz_> I will have to test on natty machine
<ohsix> wolter: there are a lot of weird crashes
<ohsix> mine is one with enabling scale
<ohsix> it was horrid to get even close to my old settings
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey. I have been running alpha 3, and today wanted to install a clean beta 1, but i cant boot the installer. I get some black screen with white blinking cursor and then i get this "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount fs on unknown block" and then some other stuff. Whats up with this? The installer on alpha 3 worked fine.
<wolter> ohsix, sure its not regex matching's fault? I had some traceback where scale and shadow and other plugins were mentioned, but regex matching was the one producing the crash
<thiebaude> Chris, maybe try the beta 1 to see if that still happens
<ohsix> ChrisBuchholz: hold shift while it boots so you can see some boot messages
<ChrisBuchholz> thiebaude: it is the beta 1 i am trying with
<ChrisBuchholz> ohsix: i will
<ohsix> wolter: could very well be, but my comment was more to suggest that it is fragile & an entirely differeny beast than .8
<thiebaude> ok my bad :)
<coz_> ah workspace switcher, aoolications. and files and folder icons dont move other than amongst themselved
<coz_> themselves
<coz_> applications rather
<ohsix> oh yea
<ohsix> i had applications that would crash compiz
<ohsix> thiebaude: you could be doing me a favor if you install visual-regexp, then try and run it
<wolter> this has been a horrible beta haha
<ohsix> expect compiz to crash; and let me know either way
<wolter> and is everybody's apt-get update process so much longer than before the upgrade?
<ChrisBuchholz> ohsix: only thing that happened by holding shift that menu with language, install/try options.
<ohsix> wolter: well it was the alpha, and the packages haven'y updated since i transitioned to the beta, so i'm assuming its still a problem
<thiebaude> ohsix: np, i'll have to do it later :)
<wolter> yeah.. i've been updating everyday expecting fixes
<ohsix> ChrisBuchholz: you need to remove "quiet splash" from the commandline before it boots, i think you do that with f6 after picking the language
<thiebaude> i need to re-install ubuntu
<wolter> and empathy cant hold itself together for a minute without crashing
<ActionParsnip> wolter: mines fine, feels ready on my system personally. Has been for a few months now. Compiz used to keel over a lot but now its ok
<wolter> ActionParsnip, so no compiz crashes on your end?
<ActionParsnip> wolter: used to in the early alphas but now its fine
<Dr_Willis> ive been having a few crashes locking up the whole pc. but not updated today.
<ChrisBuchholz> ohsix: "LZMA data is corrupt" and "VFS: cannot open root device (null) or unknown block" and "please append a correct root= boot option" and then that kernel panic thing comes
<wolter> ActionParsnip, and is your unity panel blurred? I enabled the blur but it didn't change a thing
<ActionParsnip> wolter: not that I'm aware of, looks fine
<ohsix> ChrisBuchholz: bad cd, use the "check disk for errors" entry after language selection
<ChrisBuchholz> ohsix: alrighty then ;)
<ohsix> ChrisBuchholz: also get the md5sum of the iso you burned and compare it to the one on the server
<ChrisBuchholz> ohsix: i burned it on a KDE machine, so i bet thats the problem :p
<ohsix> shrug
<ohsix> could be, not hard to check
<ohsix> i've had luck with growisofs -Z to burn "raw" things like wii isos
<ChrisBuchholz> ohsix: i am rrdownloading the image and will check md5 sum and reburn. no hard feelings
<ohsix> shrug
<coz_> ChrisBuchholz,  try to burn that at 1x if possible
<ohsix> or at least slower, it does rule out one class of problems
<ChrisBuchholz> coz_:  i usually do, actually
<coz_> cool
<ChrisBuchholz> this is the first time ever i have done a "bad burn". that might be why i didnt consider that option to start with
<thiebaude> brasero sets my speed automatically, never had a problem, except the other day, user error,lol:)
<thiebaude> i burned the file instead of burn contents
<ohsix> well the prime suspect is the iso itself
<ohsix> media stuff happens, but nowhere near as often as bad transfers do
<thiebaude> im in the process of doing a 11.04 april 4 dail
<thiebaude> dAILY
<thiebaude> opps
<ohsix> ChrisBuchholz: btw if you have a corrupt iso you can use the zsync file to fix it fast
<ChrisBuchholz> ohsix: thanks for the tip!
<ohsix> media problems & bad burns are generally of the doesn't even start booting variety
<delac> does anyone know what is the name of the package that includes the "media apps" and "internet apps" Lenses? Or are they even "Lenses"?
<ohsix> lenses?
<ohsix> not sure of the termi n that context
<delac> ohsix: at least the file and aplication finders are lenses (the icons that have magnifying glass)
<delac> ohsix: but those two are not in the only place I could associate with lenses, so I'm not sure about them
<grawcho> hi ... quick question ... i  have 11.04 installed with KDE 4.6 and a gnome 3.0 session ... + ubuntu classic sessions (unity)
<grawcho> and i want to remove unity and ubuntu openbox without damaging the active sessions
<grawcho> any one knows how to ?
<grawcho> what packeges should i remove to do that ... is it at all possible ?
<ohsix> delac: ohh, i have no idea then
<ohsix> delac: but the categories are xdg standard and in the .desktop files
<ohsix> grawcho: you can just remove the openbox package
<delac> ohsix: what xdg standard and which .desktop files?
<ohsix> the .desktop for a given app
<ohsix> sec
<ohsix> delac: http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/menu-spec-latest.html#category-registry
<nicofs> Could it be that a recent update caused trouble with wifi drivers? I'm experiencing quite some difficulties connecting and staying connected...
<ohsix> nicofs: yes, do you have an iwl9436? (number might be wrong, but comparable)
<c1ean> i just got a lenovo x120e
<c1ean> so there is no longer a netbook edition of ubuntu?
<nicofs> ohsix, how would i find out? lsusb?
<nicofs> ohsix, lspci tells me it's Atheros AR9285
<ohsix> nicofs: lspci, or lsmod | grep iwl
<ohsix> ah ok
<ohsix> different problem then
<c1ean> however it's listed here: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta
<c1ean> someone in #ubuntu told me there is no more netbook
<nicofs> ohsix, the way i see it, reliability depends on mode of encryption...
<ohsix> i don't follow
<Pici> c1ean: Only because that is compiled for ARM
<Pici> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta#Ubuntu%20Netbook%20on%20ARM
<Pici> c1ean: Unless you mean its 'listed' somewhere else
<c1ean> gotcha
<c1ean> downloading now
<delac> ohsix: when you said the categories are xdg standard, what categories did you mean?
<ohsix> delac: at the url i posted
<ohsix> i don't know about any lenses or views as far as unity is concerned
<ohsix> but thats the root of the category info
<nicofs> ohsix, i have two wifi networks here, i can use. one is encrypted via wpa2 passkey another one uses PEAP/MSCHAPv2 with username and password. the latter is more reliable, even though the signal is weaker... does that make sense?
<ohsix> it does, but not in relation to what had been said before
<ohsix> wpa will lean on your wifi hw a bit more
<ohsix> and ath9k is in flux, you might search the linux-wireless mailing lists and the wiki for driver status
<ohsix> theres also #linux-wireless where you can ask, but you might be waiting for a while
<nicofs> ohsix, as long as it is a known issue/ the driver is still in beta, i'm fine... i've got enough other computers with non-beta os to get by...
<ohsix> nicofs: well linux-wireless has backport modules, so its good to be informed quickly, and file a bug if you need to; so its know of
<ohsix> its not so much tied in with ubunt;s new release status/phase, ie. it will probably not be fixed outside of the backports now or after release
<nicofs> ohsix, ok, i think i'll wrap my issue up in a few understandable sentences and post it there... thanks
<ohsix> the linux-wireless guys are very responsive though, i've had fixes in as shot as 2 days for bugs i could quantify
<PAPAPAPA> hi
<pmatulis> anyone else getting a blank screen on console #1 when booting a fresh beta kvm guest?
<PAPAPAPA> no
<Gaming4JC> ahem, no offense but beta 1 of Natty left me confused, baffled, and dropping support of Ubuntu for my clients.
<Gaming4JC> It's just not usable :/
<Gaming4JC> For example, maximizing and minimizing windows
<Gaming4JC> not possible
<Gaming4JC> further more the little naked windows and menu bar shoved in the top left is just insane :P
<Gaming4JC> at least make it possible for the end user to easily turn the windows back into literal windows if desired.
<gordonjcp> Gaming4JC: you can use "Classic mode", which helps a bit
<delac> Gaming4JC: from login screen, select "Ubuntu Classic"
<Gaming4JC> gordonjcp, delac: Thanks, will try it...
<Gaming4JC> Also thank goodness wvdial is still included
<Gaming4JC> needed to get me connected
<delac> Gaming4JC: and you can get the menu bar back to window by removing it from the panel
<Gaming4JC> delac: Will give it a try...
<Gaming4JC> One other thing, without a taskbar what's the best way to switch between windows besides (alt+tab)
<Gaming4JC> when I have downloads going on I like seeing the percentage, you know? :P
<gordonjcp> Gaming4JC: I haven't figured that out either
<Gaming4JC> other things such as this made the entire expeirence quite confusing...
<gordonjcp> there's a bar with little squares to click on down the side
<gordonjcp> sometimes they launch things and sometimes they make the windows whoosh about
<Gaming4JC> lol
<Gaming4JC> what a mess... :s
<gordonjcp> I haven't really figured that bit out
<gordonjcp> you can mouse over them if you want to know what the square represents
<Gaming4JC> Also what's up with Gnome being dropped for Unity?
<Gaming4JC> Gnome 3 is only 6 days away
<Gaming4JC> :P
<gordonjcp> Gnome 3 is just as bad
<Gaming4JC> blech
<Pici> Its not being dropped.
<Pici> You can choose your preferred desktop environment at GDM.
 * Gaming4JC wants a normal desktop back, you know one where a poweruser can actually work...
<Gaming4JC> ;P
<Gaming4JC> At any rate, I'm also in need of a program such as gnome-ppp
<Gaming4JC> typing command lines in a hard to find terminal window just isn't practicle
<Gaming4JC> NetworkManager should have covered it ages ago
<gordonjcp> "power user" == n00b
<gordonjcp> someone who knows just enough to be a danger to themselves
<Gaming4JC> lol... :P
<Gaming4JC> Well, the day when it's difficult to work in a terminal is the day Linux desktop environments failed.
<Gaming4JC> I love my terminal window
<Gaming4JC> :D
<jpds> Gaming4JC: Not to the 'average' user.
<charlie-tca> Terminal is easy in unity - Ctrl+Alt+t
<Gaming4JC> charlie-tca: And how would I resize it and move it nicely into the left hand corner of my screen?...
<jpds> Gaming4JC: Ctrl-Alt-F1.
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4JC: use guake then, super easy :)
<Gaming4JC> isn't installed by default... :P
<charlie-tca> I do it with a mouse
<charlie-tca> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/unity-keyboard-mouse-shortcuts/28087#28087
<charlie-tca> has a list of usable shortcuts for Unity
<akavlie> what's the best way to get to the Places menu content in Unity?
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4JC: so what, a whole tonne of stuff isn't installed by default, but you install it....
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4JC: default means nothing at all
<Gaming4JC> ActionParsnip: unlike africa, we don't have highspeed in some parts of America. :P
<Gaming4JC> without a simple image editor, decent terminal window, and dial-up support...
<Gaming4JC> well
<jpds> ActionParsnip: Actually, is means anything that isn't your fault.
<Gaming4JC> need I say more...
<jpds> Gaming4JC: http://www.cablemap.info/
<ActionParsnip> !info guake
<ubottu> guake (source: guake): A drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-4ubuntu1 (natty), package size 133 kB, installed size 1028 kB
<Gaming4JC> and even if I did have highspeed, mediacom is throttling at 128kbps at a relatives house o_O
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4JC: 133kb will come down in no time over dialup
<Gaming4JC> takes freakin ages to update
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4JC: need I say more
<Gaming4JC> ActionParsnip: yes, terminals are small and decent. But now try for GIMP :P
<Gaming4JC> leave you're computer on for a good week and hope it doesn't disconnect
<Gaming4JC> heh
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4JC: oh true, there's gpaint if you want a basic image editting
<ActionParsnip> !info gpaint
<ubottu> gpaint (source: gpaint): GNU Paint - a small, easy to use paint program for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.3-6 (natty), package size 116 kB, installed size 776 kB
<thiebaude> cool, nvidia drivers installed by default :)
<ActionParsnip> again, 116kb will come down in no time
<Gaming4JC> ActionParsnip: Decent size, true. But now how to connect in the first place for the 'average' user :P
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: nouveau is, yes :)
 * jpds enjoys his several Mbps link to the net.
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4JC: that wasnt in your statemet, all you said is that its slow where you are
<saxin> what is the status on nvidia geforce 9800gtx and ubuntu 11.04 atm? any problems?
<Gaming4JC> took over a year just to get you to support wvdial... meh :P
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4JC: i support wvdial?
<Gaming4JC> "Ubuntu" as a whole, ActionParsnip
<Gaming4JC> :P
<ohsix> gordonjcp: try pressing the windows key
<Gaming4JC> MOTU fought us on that note...
<ActionParsnip> Gaming4JC: try using ubuntu instead of "you" ;)
<akavlie> Do you have to open the Home folder to get to the Places menu content?
<ActionParsnip> akavlie: nautilus' left hand panel is what dictates the places content, just drag the folder to is and it will appear
<ActionParsnip> akavlie: if you open the home folder, you will see the folders in the root of your users home directory
<saxin> what is the status on nvidia geforce 9800gtx and ubuntu 11.04 atm? any problems that you know of?
<gordonjcp> ohsix: ?
<akavlie> ActionParsnip, but how do you get to Places??
<ActionParsnip> akavlie: in unity or regular desktop?
<ceed^> Hi, I did an apt-get update/upgrade but a couple of packages are "kept back". What does that mean?
<akavlie> ActionParsnip, Unity
<thiebaude> ohsix, what was that you wanted to type in the terminal, earlier?
<ohsix> gordonjcp: nevermind: 09:32 < charlie-tca> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/unity-keyboard-mouse-shortcuts/28087#28087
<ohsix> 08:00 < ohsix> i had applications that would crash compiz
<ohsix> 08:01 < ohsix> thiebaude: you could be doing me a favor if you install visual-regexp, then try and run it
<ohsix> 08:01 < ohsix> expect compiz to crash; and let me know either way
<ohsix> ^^ thiebaude
<thiebaude> ok np, im back up now with daily cd
<thiebaude> 1 sec
<thiebaude> ohsix, i got it installed, how do i run it?
<ohsix> alt f2 -> visual-regexp, or in a terminal
<ohsix> i dunno why theres no .desktop for it
<saxin> what is the status on nvidia geforce 9800gtx and ubuntu 11.04 atm? any problems that you know of?
<thiebaude> let me reboot and i'll see how it goes
<thiebaude> brb
<slyrus_> grumble grumble grub-mkconfig grumble...
<akavlie> I like a lot of the ideas in Unity, but it seems like it takes some steps backward compared to the traditional Gnome desktop
<slyrus_> so grub-mkconfig gets my drives uuid right in the search line, but then revers back to the old in the "linux" line.
<Gaming4JC> akavlie: Fully agree. It'd make a nice addition to existing gnome-desktop just due to the launcher, but that's about it
<ohsix> akavlie: it's strafing
<slyrus_> any grub experts handy?
<akavlie> ohsix, strafing?
<ohsix> this is a decidedly lateral move
<ohsix> yes
<akavlie> ah, ok
<thiebaude> ohsix, np here
 * Gaming4JC thought it was bad when lucid switched position of the window control buttons, now they did away with them altogether
<ohsix> speaking to describing it as "steps backward"
<Gaming4JC> line up the MOTU
<Gaming4JC> D:
<ohsix> thiebaude: ok thanks
<thiebaude> yw, anytime :)
<thiebaude> now time to see if i have updates
<Gaming4JC> akavile: I see myself holding onto the LTS for quite awhile. :P
<akavlie> I'd like a Gnome panel with Places menu and panel widget support, but also the menu at top that's in Unity.
<Gaming4JC> afk | lunch :P
<akavlie> loss of panel widgets alone is a deal breaker for me.
<akavlie> Gaming4JC, well if it's just for traditional desktop, you can still use that in Natty
<akavlie> re: panel widgets, I need that for Time Tracker.
<saxin> what is the status on nvidia geforce 9800gtx and ubuntu 11.04 atm? any problems that you know of?
<ceed^> thiebaude: I got a couple of packages "held back" during the last updates. Do you see that?
<Rb_> hi
<ohsix> akavlie: same, i'm in love with the panels, won't touch gnome-shell without them either :[
<arand> ceed^: Normally that is a matter of waiting
<Rb_> i have a problem with 11.04 beta is there anyone help me??
<akavlie> Another thing that kinda sucks: browsing through your installed app categories is more cumbersome, and it prioritizes apps available for download over showing all installed apps in that category.
<akavlie> "see 11 more results"
<ceed^> arand: I'll wait then, thanks! :)
<mikehh> ha - finally managed to get perl 5.12.3 to build (make test ok)
<akavlie> ah, well at least if you opt to see more results, it looks like that sticks
<mikehh> I missed an option I normally build with - what does _DDEBIAN do?
<akavlie> Anyone know if Gnome 3.0 has the same issues as Unity?
<thiebaude> ceed^, im checking right now
<PAPAPAPA> but you ĥi
<ChrisBuchholz> I am trying to boot a newly (twice) installed beta 1, but i jut get "no files found; grub rescue>" ... i have tried installing the bootloader on both the entire hdd and the partition that ubuntu goes on. Neither works. It worked with alpha 3.
<PAPAPAPA> hi
<JamesMc> How's support for  nvidia cards in natty? (The 460 in particular)
<mikehh> sorry that should be -DDEBIAN
<ohsix> mikehh: it defines DEBIAN as a preprocessor symbol
<ohsix> so #if(DEBIAN) will be true
<thiebaude> just 8mb of downloads and np here
<ceed^> thiebaude: there's two gnome session packages which are held back. I now understand that "held back" is not a "check engine" light, so I'm good :)
<thiebaude> yes
<thiebaude> its held back
<thiebaude> i had jiust one of them
<ceed^> I have two
<thiebaude> just
<mikehh> ohsix: yeah, but where is it used?
<Rb_> i have lost  ubuntu shell , how it will be back?
<ohsix> mikehh: no idea, you'll have to grep for it
<mikehh> ohsix: hmmn, couldn't see it in the source, maybe it is in the patches that can be applied
<ceed^> JamesMc: I'm using the non free driver on a nvidia 9200GS without any problems at all.
<JamesMc> ceed^, great, thanks
<thiebaude> ceed^, me too
<ceed^> thiebaude: you too "held back", or you too "working nvidia driver"? :)
<ohsix> mikehh: likely, since the patches generally add that stuff :P
<thiebaude> i was surprised it was installed on installing this daily april 4 daily cd
<thiebaude> during install
<thiebaude> now on to synce firefox 4 :)
<thiebaude> sync
<thiebaude> ceed^, no problem at all
<thiebaude> ram usage is down, but just a little
<thiebaude> 709mb out of 2gb with only xchat running :)
<thiebaude> a normal gnome would be like 300mb for me
<ohsix> use smem to check memory usage
<thiebaude> ceed^, and i had a nvidia notification on the panel saying its already installed,lol
<ohsix> "in use" is pretty complex
<thiebaude> ok
<thiebaude> i use htop alot
<thiebaude> im installing smem now
<ohsix> htop is great
<thiebaude> ohsix, for sure complex,lol
<thiebaude> haha
<thiebaude> yep
<ohsix> well you can sort easily on every column, and see a tree; aaaaand there are far more column types to choose froom
<Gaming4JC> back...
<thiebaude> cool, but htop is simple for me :)
<Gaming4JC> look the Ubuntu 11.04 installer shows a picture of Shotwell, and it has a *gasp* titlebar attached to the window :O :O :O
<thiebaude> bbl
 * Gaming4JC takes a picture to remember how good it looked...
<noob> I'm on ubuntu classic and my compiz effects aren't working. Can anybody help?
<gordonjcp> Gaming4JC: the windows normally have titlebars
<gordonjcp> Gaming4JC: you can uninstall the thing that does the Mac System 6 thing with the menu at the top of the screen
<Gaming4JC> gordonjcp: Really? How? :D
<Gaming4JC> sudo apt-get remove mac-system-6-thing... o.o
<gordonjcp> I can't remember what it's called
<gordonjcp> something to do with the panel
<Gaming4JC> hmm...
<noob> I'm on ubuntu classic and my compiz effects aren't working. Can anybody help?
<trism> Gaming4JC: indicator-appmenu, then log out/back in
<gordonjcp> that's the one
<Gaming4JC> trism, gordonjcp: thanks!
<Gaming4JC> :)
<Gaming4JC> Regarding compiz, I noticed the Apparence program is missing "Visual Effects" tab altogether
<Gaming4JC> such a pitty...
<ohsix> it will use it if the card is capable
<ohsix> .9 has plugins to detect when it isn't running acceptably and switch too
<ohsix> so the need for manual configuration, at least the picking of the three is no longer needed
<charlie-tca> because the visual effects are always on in unity
<trism> Gaming4JC: you can select the (no effects) session on gdm, which should have the same effect as Visual Effects/None
<Gaming4JC> trism: and what about "extra effects"?...
<wolter> so if any of you stopped using redshift because you toggled it off and the next time you ran it, it was on again, I have submitted a patch that fixes this. no more ot.
<Gaming4JC> I like mine tweaked :)
<Gaming4JC> Compiz Fusion icon = win.
<ohsix> eh
<ohsix> no need for an icon
<trism> Gaming4JC: you can still configure whatever effects you'd like in ccsm (although not all of them seem to be working in unity)
<ohsix> just run ccsm when you actualy want to change something, otherwise it's a waste of space
<Gaming4JC> mmk...
<gordonjcp> trism: turning off drop shadows isn't working in unity
<wolter> +1
<trism> gordonjcp: yes, one of the options I had in mind
<gordonjcp> trism: I really wish I could get rid of it, it gives me a headache
<Dr_Willis> ive seen some cases where you turn on/off features via ccsm. and they dont really take efect untill you log out/back in.
<Dr_Willis> a bug that pops up every so often.
<wolter> is the audible bell in the terminal working for anybody using compiz
<wolter> ?
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: tried that, no different
<Dr_Willis> Under X - the 'bell' is often disabled. either due to settings, or i recall there being some bug where the ctrl-g (or was it ctrl-a) bell wouldent work in X.
<TheBuntu> what stage is natty at right now...alpha 1..2 or what
<micahg> TheBuntu: beta 1
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: in the gconf editor the blur radius is right down, but it's still got massive blurry edges
<Dr_Willis> Service pack 90210 :)
<WL> is it normal that synaptic tells me some packages cannot be retrieved?
<Dr_Willis> WL:  servers could be getting updated, or down
<NeKRoiDe> se habla en ingles unicamente?
<WL> Dr_Willis: it's jsut a few packages
<TheBuntu> micahg: gast respond time
<Dr_Willis> could be they are updating right now
<TheBuntu> does ppa have an irc channel
<micahg> TheBuntu: what do you mean?
<WL> ok i'll see if it's workign tomorrow
<Dr_Willis> Never noticed a #ubuntu-ppa channelk.. try it nd see
<NeKRoiDe> good ... I need to know if you can translate the menus and windows to Spanish 11.04
<TheBuntu> nope
 * Gaming4JC is pretty sure Unity will be a short-lived environment...
<wolter> is anybody getting 3 inbox items in the messaging menu?
<TheBuntu> micahg: i ment you resoned fast when i asked what stage natty was at...you was like 2 sec
<NeKRoiDe> tengo que esperar hasta el la estable?
<NeKRoiDe> I have to wait until the stable?
<wolter> !es | NeKRoiDe
<ubottu> NeKRoiDe: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<wolter> NeKRoiDe, you can download the beta
<NeKRoiDe> i have the beta
<wolter> NeKRoiDe, what was your question sorry?
<NeKRoiDe> I need to know if you can translate the menus and windows to Spanish
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. theres a great many languages supported I thought.
<wolter> There is a spanish language pack for ubuntu, if thats what you ask
<WL> its 3 kdelibs packages it didnt download
<WL> and that just what i needed!
<wolter> NeKRoiDe, you mean, set the language for the entire OS to spanish? Yes its possible. If you are wondering about a specific application, then thats up to its developer.
<WL> does it come with mind=reading abolities? :s
<NeKRoiDe> set the language for the entire OS to spanish? Yes its possible... yess... howto?
<maco> NeKRoiDe: id guess /etc/default/locale
<ohsix> NeKRoiDe: pick the language you want on the login screen
<NeKRoiDe> i change the setting of language support...
<NeKRoiDe> but not respond...
<maco> per-user you can change it on the login screen, yeah
<ohsix> NeKRoiDe: you also will probably have to do something in system -> administration -> language support
<maco> but i think if you want it to apply to the terminal (outside of gnome) too, then /etc/default/locale
<NeKRoiDe> ok..
<NeKRoiDe>  I'll try
<LarsTorben> you search an free linux operatingsystem WITHOU T unity ? snowlinux.de/
<NeKRoiDe> LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"
<NeKRoiDe> LANGUAGE="es:en"
<NeKRoiDe> LC_MESSAGES="es_ES.UTF-8"
<NeKRoiDe> language=es:es???
<NeKRoiDe> or what?
<ohsix> use the language support applet
<wolter> NeKRoiDe, did you read this? http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17528/change-the-user-interface-language-in-ubuntu/
<thiebaude> !cairo
<wolter> came up with 'change ubuntu language'
<wolter> (in google)
<thom_Z> Just updated to 11.4 from 10 and when I enter my laptop pw I get message that session cannot be found.  Am new at this and am currently connected to a network that requires web verification for access, that not being possible until I log in...
<NeKRoiDe> i try but does not change the language
<Dr_Willis> thom_Z:  try making a new user. or perhaps your .dmrc is incorrect now
<WL> why can i not install kdelibs stuff?
<Dr_Willis> what package name exactly WL ?
<WL> (using the default repo for Belgium)
<Gaming4JC> How would I go about installing gnome3?
<WL> Dr_Willis: it's 3 packages: kdelibs, kdelibs-data, kdelibs4c2a
 * Gaming4JC checks their webpage in the meantime
<thom_Z> RE: session not found...  Can't add user since I cannot get logged on to laptop
<wolter> NeKRoiDe, what happens?
<thom_Z> I can get to recovery cosole but then what?
<NeKRoiDe> I have problems with the language of the menu and windows
<WL> Dr_Willis: any ideas?
<Gaming4JC> ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3  ^_^
<NeKRoiDe> and change the language to Spanish from language support ...
<NeKRoiDe> also from the home screen
<NeKRoiDe> and is still in English
<wolter> NeKRoiDe, yes I know but what happens when you follow the guide in the link I sent you?
<wolter> oh
<wolter> NeKRoiDe, it shouldn't be necessary, but did you try logging out and in again?
<NeKRoiDe> i try restart two time
<NeKRoiDe> but try again...
<Chr|s> anyone have ati drivers that they activated and works?
<akavlie> Gaming4JC, heh, want to compare Gnome 3 to Unity?
<Gaming4JC> akavlie: Going to try. lol
<Chr|s> wish I could! can't get gnome 3 to work :(
<wolter> NeKRoiDe, and there is no errors while changing the language from Language Support?
<Gaming4JC> I hope they plan on a long life of Gnome 2 in the meanwhile o_o
<NeKRoiDe> does not work
<Chr|s> I would trust gnome 3 over Unity
<NeKRoiDe> still in inglish
<wolter> NeKRoiDe, no progress bar or anything appears when you click "Apply System Wide" ?
<WL> unity is garbage imho
<Gaming4JC> WL: you said it friend.
<WL> i don't like that it's default now
<Chr|s> It has potential
<Chr|s> once it is fine tuned
<Gaming4JC> It "might" be good for netbooks, but seriously, desktop PCs?
<Gaming4JC> just doesn't even feel right
<Trewas> I just tried gnome3 live-cd from mentioned in http://blog.crozat.net/2011/01/gnome-3-live-cd-usb-test-image.html, at least it looks much more finished... but both are so far from gnome2 so it is difficult to judge with a short use
<Chr|s> I like the search function
<Gaming4JC> if I wanted apps I'd have them on an android, you know...
<WL> it's just like any other dock imho, nothing special
<akavlie> Gaming4JC, yeah, I'd like to try it out too.
<Gaming4JC> true, I can install Docks on Gnome 2
<Gaming4JC> :P
<NeKRoiDe> not
<akavlie> Seems like Canonical is now going in a totally different direction from upstream Gnome.
<NeKRoiDe> only ask password
<Chr|s> there is always lxde and xfce!
<WL> wonder who took that decision and for what reason
<Gaming4JC> yep, and some shifty licensing if you read wikipedia
<Gaming4JC> me not like canonical :(
<WL> shifty licensing?
<WL> link me please
<NeKRoiDe> some things are in Spanish
<wolter> oh
<Gaming4JC> WL:  https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Unity_(desktop_environment)
<wolter> now thats a problem... it seems the language was only partially applied
<NeKRoiDe> but no menus and windows
<Gaming4JC> "Despite this, Unity is subject to Canonical's contributor agreement, requiring contributors to assign copyright to Canonical, and potentially allowing Canonical to release it under a different license.[21]"
<Gaming4JC> :O
<Gaming4JC> hopefully they won't go bill gates on us anytime soon :P
<WL> yeah that's no good lol
<NeKRoiDe> maybe not the translations are complet???e
<WL> and they put it as default too
<wolter> NeKRoiDe, I don't think thats an issue with the spanish language
<WL> NeKRoiDe: you need to manually install the translation packages i think, i once had the same prob and once i installed all packaged it was fixed
<wolter> its very popular and lots of people use ubuntu in spanish
<NeKRoiDe> only partially applies
<WL> wolter: i think he actually would like everything in spanish
<wolter> NeKRoiDe, maybe you'd have better help asking in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-es, as this doesn't seem to be very much related with your ubuntu being a beta release
<Gaming4JC> WL: I'm sticking with Ultimate Edition  (ultimateedition.info) until it all gets straightened out. ;)
<wolter> WL, yes I know, but I am saying that it would be very odd if spanish translations weren't complete as lots of people use ubuntu in spanish
<Gaming4JC> dude there keeps things sane ... heh
<WL> wolter: if you did not check that site today you should check the latest newspost, pretty sad
<damien> is there a way of setting compiz/unity so that mouse scrolling on the "top panel" will switch between desktops?
<wolter> great... now my touchpad is disabled...
<NeKRoiDe> ask "ubuntu-es" but they told me they could not help me because my version is beta. come here with you.
<NeKRoiDe> but thanks ... wait for stable version to fix
<WL> wolter: sorry that was for Gaming4JC
<wolter> np
<WL> Gaming4JC: if you did not check that site today you should check the latest newspost, pretty sad
<Gaming4JC> WL: Haven't been there in a week or, so let me see...
<wolter> NeKRoiDe, sorry to send you there, its just that I don't know what is happening in your end
<wolter> NeKRoiDe, do you know if anybody else is getting the same problem?
<Gaming4JC> WL: wow... that is sad :(
<kundan> can someone please gimme the sources.list for 11.04 beta please.. i deleted mine
<damien> replace maverick with natty
<WL> kundan: http://pastebin.com/C5dPLtkh
<WL> kundan: chenge the servers to local ones
<WL> (these are for Belgium)
<WL> *change
<WL> kundan: you're welcome by the way :-p
<kundan> WL, thanks a lot
<WL> kundan: :-p
<crit3rion> How do I get ubuntu 11.04 to stop using the top panel for the "File Edit View..." menus?
<Daekdroom> crit3rion, don't use unity.
<crit3rion> I'm not
<crit3rion> using "classic"
<crit3rion> hmm... is classic still unity?
<Gaming4JC> crit3rion: disable or sudo apt-get remove the "indicator-appmenu"
<Gaming4JC> it's a pain itsn't it? :)
<kundan> Hi, I am getting a dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xorg-core_2%3a1.10.0-0ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<kundan>   installing xserver-xorg-core would break existing software
<kundan> how do I fix this??
<Daekdroom> crit3rion, oh, then remove the gnome applet in the panel
<crit3rion> gotcha... trying now...
<Daekdroom> Right click on it, "unlock" it or something, and then remove.
<crit3rion> that did the trick!  thanks!
<trism> gordonjcp: still around? I figured out how to disable window shadows by creating a new theme, copy /usr/share/themes/Ambiance to some other name in ~/.themes, edit index.theme and change the name of the them, and metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml and change the name, and every <shadow> node to have 0.0 radius
<trism> gordonjcp: then you can select the new, window shadow-less theme in the Appearance properties
<kla> hello
<kla> ever since i upgraded apt to 0.8.31.1ubuntu1 it's aptitude has been giving me this annoying behavior - it automatically sets all the packages i update to manual
<trijntje> Hi all, will there be a xubuntu-release of natty or is xubuntu being replaced by lubuntu?
<micahg> trijntje: xubuntu is not going anywhere, there will be a regular release
<kla> ftr, it's not just ubuntu, the aptitude in debian sid does this too
<alexs> what puts the application menus in the gnome panel?
<Test__> hi
<alexs> ive somehow managed to remove them from the main panel
<Test__> You search Ubuntu 11.04 without the new unity? Then here: www.snowlinux.de/
<rww> ugh, not this crap again
<trijntje>  micahg, ok, cool. I've been trying to install xubuntu-desktop for a month now in natty, and it keeps complaining about unmet dependencies, so I thought maybe its no longer supported
<alexs> what is with all this snowlinux spam?
<micahg> trijntje: that would probably be a bug
<micahg> trijntje: do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<rww> alexs: Someone apparently thinks that #ubuntu+1 is a nexus of anti-Unity thought. No idea how they could think that :)
<WL> rww: just curious: are you an employee for canonical?
<rww> WL: no
<alexs> gah
<trijntje> micahg, yes
 * alexs wonders where his global menus have gone
<alexs> annoying
<WL> rww: will i get banned if i mention archlinux, for example, or gentoo ?
<alexs> they are part of the indicator panel applet right?
<rww> WL: the Ubuntu IRC channels are community-governed and maintained; most of our operators aren't Canonical staff
<WL> rww: ah nice :_)
<WL> :-)
<WL> ah "most" :) i misread
<micahg> trijntje: Bug 737324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 737324 in xubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Natty) "xubuntu-desktop conflicted with ubuntu-desktop in natty" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737324
<rww> WL: There's a difference between "I tried Gentoo and it works fine" and coming into here repeatedly saying "Check out SnowLinux http://someurl" then quitting :)
<rww> WL: Those that are Canonical staff aren't paid to be ops, they're paid to do other Canonical things :)
<WL> rww: yeah true
<trijntje> micahg, Thanks for the link.
<trijntje> I hope they can fix it. I'm a translator so I need to run *all* versions of ubuntu somewhere to check out menu's etc
<micahg> trijntje: there's always virtualbox
<micahg> trijntje: testdrive might be good for you
<WL> alexs: you mean the ubuntu icon only, instead of also places, etc?
<Gaming4JC> hmm snow linux, sounds interesting. But there's already linux mint or UE that does a fine job
<thiebaude> now my firefox menu is missing from the very top panel
<alexs> WL: no i mean the global menus
<alexs> like the file, edit etc menus
<alexs> that live in the panel instead of each apps window
<WL> alexs: i jsut use gnome instead of unity, then they show up in the top gnome-panel
<WL> by default
<WL> (kindof like OSX)
<WL> dunno how to get them in unity
<alexs> indicator-applet-appmenu
<alexs> it's running but i get no menus
<alexs> WL: yeah thats what i mean
<alexs> mine seems to be borked :-/
<alexs> im using xmonad :)
<alexs> not unity
<trijntje> micahg, yeah, ill just have to install xubuntu to a separate virtual machine to check it out
<alexs> hmm
<alexs> *logs in again*
<alexs> bah
<Gaming4JC> Mmmk, Gnome 3 just broke my virtual machine :P
<Gaming4JC> I'd advise no one to update for fear of the same
<Gaming4JC> lol
<alexs> bug reports. learn to do them.
<Gaming4JC> alexs: Ubuntu wouldn't care about the bug reports, besides the fact my "virtual machine" doesn't have graphic acceleration enabled.
<Gaming4JC> Gnome 3 might want to know, perhaps...
<alexs> Gaming4JC: use 2d mode with no effects enabled?
<alexs> great, with ubuntu classic, appmenu doesnt run, and my apps host their own menus
<Gaming4JC> gnome3-fail-safe you mean, it's pretty ugly...
<alexs> so whats so special about gnome-classic :-/
<ceed^> I have one problem with Unity. After a while the launcher stays open, doesn't autohide, and it's always on top. Is this some key combo I'm accidentally hitting, or is it a bug? I have to log out and in again to get back to normal behavior.
<robin0800> ceed^, you can use killall unity-launcher
<Dart> is it possible to make launchers for key combos? I want to make one for ALT+TAB so that I can switch to woindows fast
<ohsix> if you use compiz / unity you can disable the window switcher then use the key binding one to run whatever you want
<ohsix> but theres probably another compiz plugin that does exactly what you want
<Dart> oh which plugin
<ohsix> who knows, look in ccsm
<ohsix> the static window switcher normally gets alt+tab though
<Dart> is there a way to enter commands for key combos???
<trism> Dart: System Settings/Keyboard Shortcuts, click add, create a new one, find it at the end and set a key combination
<alexs> oh well problem solved
<alexs> aptitude remove appmenu...
<nemo> Anyone here using fglrx + natty?
<Dart> trism, no that I know, but I want to create a launcher on gnome panel that triggers ALT+TAB effect when clicked
<Dart> nemo, me
<nemo> Dart: which version is it?
<trism> Dart: oh, you want a command that sends a key combination?
<Dart> trism, yep exactly
<trism> Dart: xdotool
<trism> Dart: install that, then send: xdotool key alt+tab
<nemo> xdotool is teh awesome
<nemo> trism: I used it to script the boring parts of this MMORPG I played w/ my little brother
<Dart> trism, wow that would be awesome let me try that
<Dart> nemo, wait plz
<nemo> trism: I also use it to play taunting little songs for the Piano attack in hedgewars where the keys F1-F10 become notes :)
<trism> nemo: yes, it is very useful
<nemo> I did learn that many things require both keydown and keyup
<nemo> not just key
<Dart> haha
<nemo> like keydown X;keyup X
<nemo> somtimes w/ like a sleep 0.1
<nemo> Dart: you can get version from /var/log/Xorg.0.log, dmesg or package name
<nemo> unfortunately not from glxinfo 'cause ATI sucks
<Dart> trism, uhm its not working :(
<trism> Dart: hmm, actually it needs to be alt+Tab
<nemo> (as the firefox guys are learning in their attempt to build up linux driver blacklist)
<nemo> Dart: reason I ask is I discovered a crasher in shader compilation in the version of fglrx that is default for maverick
<Dart> trism, still not working
<nemo> so I upgraded my ATI machine (which was on maverick) to the latest release from ATI from a couple of days ago
<nemo> and, I'm wondering if this shader crash would happen to others, who are on natty
<Dart> nemo, yeh i am using the latest fglrx 840 something released last week
<nemo> or if that version is new enough
<nemo> Dart: I am on 8.83.6
<trism> Dart: odd, it works here (at least testing it in the terminal)
<nemo> $ grep "ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nemo> [  1277.454] (II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.83.6
<nemo> Dart: can you run that?
<nemo> hmmm
<nemo> actually...
<Dart> 8.84.60
<nemo> sweet
<nemo> Dart: and that's included in Natty?
<nemo> (you didn't use ATI's site?)
<Dart> yeh it is very new preview build of catalyst 11.4 specially released for ubuntu last week
<nemo> great. so natty users will not hit the crasher.
<nemo> thanks.
<nemo> Dart: BTW, I was happy to see that this version of fglrx *finally* implements gaussian blur
<nemo> Dart: so my darkly translucent terminal windows can have blurred lines behind 'em so text stays readable
<Dart> oh, there is also this vsync that prevents tearing but i turn it off for urban terror
<nemo> vsync is definitely a good idea
<nemo> I run all my games like that on my nvidia machine
<nemo>  __GL_SYNC_TO_VBLANK=1 ./hedgewars
<alexs> why does the indicator panel go all weird and interlaced when i drag it around?
<alexs> and stops updating properly
<nemo> also minecraft
<Dart> trism, wow xdotool documentation is crazy long
<nemo> Dart: why would you turn off vsync?
<nemo> it should improve rendering *and* perf
<nemo> unless ATI screwed it up
<trism> Dart: it does many things
<alexs> nemo: sometimes.
<Dart> vsync syncs with monitor refresh rate so it limits fps to 60. disable it gives max fps of 125
<nemo> right
<nemo> Dart: but your eye should not perceive over 60 anyway
<nemo> and not syncing to monitor should not improve appearance
<alexs> nemo: there are lots of broken layers in the linux graphic stack :)
<Dart> nemo, yep but it makes a difference in urban terror :D
<alexs> no it gives you tearing
<nemo> if you could perceive the vblank, you'd see flickering on a blank screen
<nemo> Dart: higher FPS does not mean higher quality
<nemo> Firefox for example limits its rendering FPS on web apps to 60
<Dart> nemo, i know that but really try it...there is a difference
 * nemo shrugs.
<nemo> 'k.  I don't use my ATI machine for gaming
<Dart> xD
<nemo> I know that vsync on my nvidia machine really helps in hedgewars
<nemo> eliminates tearing and makes game generally smoother
<Dart> this version of fglrx allows you to specify ver app vsync value though i dont know how to do that
<Dart> per*
<nemo> Dart: that's what that env var does in nvidia
<nemo> maybe fglrx has a similar env var
<Dart> Dart, i am noob xD
<Dart> whats env var
<warlock_> hey guys, trying the natty interface, can't find any way to monitor cpu/net/disk like the gnome-panel way... is there supposed to be any docklets that do this ?
<rww> Dart: environment variable, like the aforementioned __GL_SYNC_TO_VBLANK
<bjsnider> warlock_, indicator-sysmonitor is the closest
<Dart> rww, okie dokie
<warlock_> rww: what repo is that in? has it got a special name ? can't find it with aptitude.
<warlock_> rww: nm, found it
<Dart> trism, strange doing xdotool key Alt_L+Tab works but only when selecting 'open' after right clicking on launcher.
<alexs> is there any way to re-order the indicators?
<trism> Dart: yeah, it works just clicking on it for me, but only after the icon stops flashing (in the unity launcher), which takes about 5 seconds
<Chr|s> ooo look, more updates today!
<warlock_> rww: any other cool indicators not yet in official repo ?
<martin_> warlock_: hamster indicator http://albertomilone.com/wordpress/?p=502 for time tracking
<cdbs> Hey folks, can anyone help me with this:
<cdbs> Whenever I try starting up the Unity session I get an error:
<cdbs> No valid session found
<cdbs> I am currently on Classic Desktop
<cdbs> I know I have messed my system up somehow, by trying installing the gnome3 ppa
<cdbs> but does anyone know where the info for the sessions listed in GDM is located?
<cdbs> where means in which package
<skullboy> ok i hate the changes made to the gui in ubuntu 11.04 how do i make it look the same as ubuntu 10.10
<charlie-tca> change to classic session at login, pick your username, select classic-session at the bottom, then enter the password.
<skullboy> can someone tell me how to make the ubuntu 11.04 gui look like 10.10 the chan is not supporting me
<gyger> does anyone have guidance for getting the launcher to show on unity-2d? I have the package unity-2d-launcher (as well as the other unity-2d packages) installed but there is no launcher down the left side of my screen. Please help.
<thiebaude> anyone know the terminal command to install nvidia drivers?
<bjsnider> thiebaude, sudo jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia-current
<thiebaude> thanks, im in irssi now, i'll try that then i think i just stick with waht i have
<thiebaude> xit
<thiebaude> opps
<gyger> can someone help me with my unity 2d issue?
<thiebaud1> i tried that, but it says unknown driver
<bjsnider> thiebaude, sudo jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia_current
<thiebaud1> ok ,cool
<thiebaud1> q
<slyrus_> yay. after various grub machinations and waving enough dead chickens, I finally managed to get this thing to boot from the new drive (without having the old one around anymore)
<thiebaude> bjsnider, it worked, thanks again :)
<thiebaude> im back at my desktop
<Malina> ah ok
<Malina> install ofr me was continouls broken
<Malina> ati card,
<Malina> ubtil I skipped dowbnloadable files, then I didn't get a broken package
<Malina> but ah well, a lil bit of hacking and booting the iso from disk got it all kinda working in the end, but unfortunately IM leaving ubuntu after 2 yrs with this unity thing
<Malina> is there a way to lock down gnome 2 say or so, so that any upgrades/dist upgrade, doesn't install unity/G3 or so?
<Daekdroom> Malina, using Unity is entirely optional, and natty doesn't ship GNOME 3
<incorrect> so i plugged my encrypted usb stick in and it asked me for the passphrase
<incorrect> but didn't leave me able to find the drive
<Malina> ye
<Malina> so in my beta no then ith unity
<Malina> hwo do I get rid of it?>
<Malina> and turn on normal gnome ?
<incorrect> log out
<incorrect> select normal gnome
<Daekdroom> Malina, log out, select "Ubuntu Classic" in the bottom bar.
<incorrect> unity is better than gnome imho, just needs fixing
 * thiebaude compiz almost using 200mb
<Malina> when I liogged out, I dont see session chooser you see
<incorrect> oh i think the ath9k wifi just got fixed
<incorrect> happiness
<incorrect> oh yes that looks to be fixed
<incorrect> oh maybe not
<Sprechkaese> i want to start unity to get used to it, but since i only have metacity (and that as a my standard window manager) I do not know exactly how to start it. I installed "unity" and "compiz" with all dependencies, but where can I replace my window manager?
<Malina> Daekdroom, thank you!!
<Malina> I will try it (am on lubuntu livecd for now)
<Malina> which resides on my ntfs winpe partition at end of disk and launched form there :P
<penguin42> Sprechkaese: The easiest way is after selecting your user, during login you should get an option to select either 'Ubuntu' or classic, if you select Ubuntu you should get unity if you have everything
<gordonjcp> trism: I'll try that, thanks
<alexs> urgh deja dup is broken too
<alexs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/deja-dup/+bug/729196
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 729196 in Déjà Dup "Backup Failed OSError: [Errno 107] Transport endpoint is not connected: '/home/jerry/.gvfs'" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<BUGabundo> guud evening folks! sofa time
<habanany> i'm loving it
<Sprechkaese> how can I find out if my integrated bluetooth device is supported? i can find nothing at lsusb and lspci. bluetooth worked before upgrading to 11.04.
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/648180/comments/6
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 648180 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity sucks" [Undecided,Opinion]
<nemo> heh same solution I came up with
<nemo> pretend unity is not there
<gordonjcp> I'm keen to try trism's ideas for getting rid of the nauseating drop-shadow
<gordonjcp> that sounds like a fairly win solution
<GaryD> Hey all. Is there a way to upgrade from 10.10 without upgrading xorg and nvidia? I can't use 11.04 with nvidia 173 on my computer.
<nemo> gordonjcp: get rid of unity window decorator
<nemo> gordonjcp: use gtk window decorator instead
<nemo> no more nauseating dropshadow
<gordonjcp> nemo: not sure how to go about that
<nemo> gordonjcp: irritatingly, you can't do that from ccsm - the ccsm setting to pick decorator is simply ignored
<nemo> gordonjcp: have to do it in gconf
<Daekdroom> nemo, doesn't that imply not being able to use unity at all?
<gordonjcp> nemo: I noticed that when I turned off window decorators in ccsm Unity had a total shitfit
<nemo> Daekdroom: right.
<nemo> Daekdroom: problem was unity was contaminating gnome classic too
<nemo> Daekdroom: so not only was it a completely unusable and slow and crashy POS on its own
<nemo> but it also was making the more stable gnome slow.
<nemo> anyway, I replaced /apps/compiz-1/plugins/decor/screen0/options/command
<nemo> and
<nemo>  /apps/compizconfig-1/profiles/unity/plugins/decor/screen0/options/command
<nemo> with /usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator --replace
<nemo> aaand. no more problems
<nemo> 2nd one might not have been necessary - the whole "unity" thing is suggestive.  oh well, I can reset it if it indeed screws up unity
<nemo> not that I plan to ever use it any time soon. once burned...
<marcster> anyone else having problems with sources? Something created a "--natty.list" in my sources.list.d directory and it causes 404 errors every time I try to update
<nemo> marcster: so erase it?
<nemo> gordonjcp: if for some reason you want to still use unity though, looks like unity-window-decorator takes a few options
<nemo> gordonjcp: unity-window-decorator --help
<nemo> perhaps one of those can be set in your gconf to tame things
<gordonjcp> nemo: I need to construct /boot/grub/menu.lst before I can play
<nemo> I searched for bugs related to why this stuff in ccsm doesn't work. apparently, and this predates unity, they decided stuff like shadow should be theme dependent (!)
<nemo> of course themes have no interface for configuring this
<nemo> so it basically amounts to making it unremovable
<gordonjcp> since Grub 2 obliterated my boot loader without asking
<nemo> I don't know if unity carries it a step further and completely makes it undisableable, or if simply switching themes would fix things, assuming one could be found that had this setting
<gordonjcp> nemo: I get the impression that Ubuntu is being driven by l33t skr1pt k1dd13zzz
<nemo> I think they were well intentioned
<nemo> wanted to be innovative, radical, reinvent the desktop etc
<marcster> nemo: easy enough to do... just wondering if there's a good way to clean / fix my sources.
<nemo> which I'm fine with. it is just the whole making it default and not easy to disable
<gordonjcp> hence the tiny fonts and dark-grey-on-dark-grey text
<nemo> it should have been optional, and a nice screen on users being inflicted with it offering a simple set of instructions or a button to switch back
<gordonjcp> don't get me wrong, Unity looks like it has a lot of potential
<nemo> and later, if they get the same level of stability and support as gnome, perhaps then...
<gordonjcp> and I guess we're seeing it way, way before release
<nemo> indeed
<gordonjcp> but the theme sucks, and the overall usability is way poor
<nemo> despite that release being (apparently) a few weeks away
<nemo> yep
<nemo> features/customisation/usability/stability
<nemo> all irritating
<gordonjcp> I'm guessing that the really hard-to-read colour choices will be sorted out in before release
<gordonjcp> artwork is always the last thing to get put in
<nemo> eh. basic UI annoys me too, and I was trying hard to get used to it
<gordonjcp> the lack of a task bar annoys me
<gordonjcp> I know I keep harping on about it
<nemo> windows would pop up half off-screen
<nemo> had to use alt + mouse to move 'em
<gordonjcp> but the strip down the side with the little squares confuses the hell out of me
<GaryD> Hey all. Is there a way to upgrade from 10.10 without upgrading xorg and nvidia? I can't use 11.04 with nvidia 173 on my computer.
<nemo> gordonjcp: they are trying for the OSX look
<gordonjcp> nemo: I can't use OSX
<nemo> gordonjcp: I think they've always admired OSX
<nemo> the bar on the left is the OSX bar.
<nemo> the titlebar integrated at top is an OSX thing
<gordonjcp> oh okay
<gordonjcp> nemo: the menu bar at the top is a Mac OS thing from the very first versions
<nemo> well. OSX keeps the titlebar, but you know, the menubar
<nemo> right
<nemo> sorry. analogising
<nemo> I think they were trying to go one step further on that though
<gordonjcp> so the side bar with the squares is the same thing as the Mac OSX bar at the bottom with the squares?
<nemo> well. I have one sitting right next to me right now :)
<nemo> let's see
<nemo> has common applications, which can be pinned
<nemo> has active applications, and the little flip-out thing for 'em
<nemo> as functions like trash bar, or downloaded files
<gordonjcp> I don't really know what those are
<nemo> seems pretty similar to me
<gordonjcp> there's no task bar with the window name
<gordonjcp> you can mouse over the squares and see what it's supposed to be
<nemo> right?
<marcster> it has a far smarter auto-hide than mac's dock though
<nemo> gordonjcp: that's about how the mac one works
<gordonjcp> nemo: right, but I don't know what the squares are
<nemo> I wonder what the mac one does when it runs out of room
<gordonjcp> well, if I mouse over them the name pops up
<nemo> since that's much more easy to do w/ vertical, esp on a notebook screen
<marcster> nemo: I think the mac one just keeps scaling down the icons so they all fit
<nemo> mm
<nemo> I guess that makes sense
<nemo> alright, I'd have to add like another 20 apps on here then before it would get unviewable
<gordonjcp> I can't even tell what the icons are though
<gordonjcp> so it loses a lot of usability compared to a normal taskbar
<nemo> gordonjcp: it doesn't have the name on hover? like under OSX?
<nemo> I can't remember. I ditched unity like a month ago
<gordonjcp> nemo: it does, but that means I have to hover over each icon for a few seconds until the name pops up
<gordonjcp> or, just click and hope I guessed right
<nemo> gordonjcp: ok. that's the same thing OSX users do :)
<nemo> gordonjcp: apparently they get used to it. apparently
<gordonjcp> nemo: tbh I suspect it's just me
<gordonjcp> I can't tell the difference between icons
<nemo> huh.
<gordonjcp> I can tell they're supposed to be differen
<gordonjcp> *different
<nemo> gordonjcp: is the theme?
<nemo> or maybe you have a really bad resolution?
<gordonjcp> nemo: my brain does ;-)
<gordonjcp> I can tell you what colour it is and roughly what shape it is but not what it is
<gordonjcp> it's a dyslexia thing
<gordonjcp> like, I can pick out the Firefox icon because it's orange
<nemo> ah. interesting
<gordonjcp> stick another orange icon beside it and I'm fucked, instantly
<nemo> gordonjcp: so if it was just the printed name, you'd be ok?
<gordonjcp> yup
<nemo> gordonjcp: I suppose you tend to enable "show names and icons" like in firefox :)
<gordonjcp> clicking on things in a menu of icons, or icon view window is a dead loss
<gordonjcp> text menus are fine
<nemo> or even just "show text"
<gordonjcp> if I really work at it I can get by with just icons
<nemo> no, I mean, if you choose "customise" in firefox - did you choose icons, text and icons, or text?
<amx109> i upgraded 10.10 to 11.04 and now i have very weird screen redraw problems. the desktop isnt drawing properly and clicking my mouse on the screen results in weird behaviour, like sections of it being blacked out. can anyone help?
<gordonjcp> but it's too much effort to use an iOS phone, for example
<PatrickC_Ubuntu> how do i install vbox on 11.04?
<nemo> amx109: yeah, that sounds familiar
<nemo> amx109: my wimpy intel graphics card on one computer (ubuntu) and my nvidia 120m under windows xP (another computer) have that issue when too much is demanded of them
<gordonjcp> right, nn all
<nemo> amx109: does it happen if you switch to gnome classic and pick "no desktop effects" ?
<nemo> or minimal effects?
<amx109> nemo, not tried that yet. hadnt thought of it. just so you know, i have an ATI card
<nemo> amx109: using fglrx?
<amx109> nemo, i /think/ so. i always forget what ive enabled/installed..
<pooltable> hi can this be run in a V BOX ?
<pooltable> where to download if so?
<PatrickC_Ubuntu> ^^ same question
<nemo> amx109: I don't know where this is in unity, but can you launch jockey-gtk ?
<amx109> nemo, ill try a blind alt+f2..
<amx109> nemo, ahar, excellent! i get a half rendered graphics card hardware driver dialog..
<nemo> hehe
<nemo> amx109: well, you can always try the gnome classic + metacity first
<nemo> before trying to launch jockey
<nemo> perhaps you'll get more readable of menus
<amx109> well, movin the window revealed hte 'remove' button - i might be on to something
<nemo> oh
<nemo> huh. so it is using fglrx already...
<amx109> yes. i probably shouldnt have removed it then..
 * nemo shrugs
<nemo> well. try plain old non-composited metacity
<nemo> I bet it is better behaved
<amx109> nemo, logged in/out - now my screen looks like lined wallpaper
<amx109> :D
<nemo> :)
<amx109> and a alt+ctrl+f1 reveals lots of snow. yay for gfx driver breakage
<nemo> amx109: gnome classic!
#ubuntu+1 2011-04-05
<nemo> unity AFAIK made compiz non-optional, so you can't just switch to not composited
<amx109> ah
<robin0800> nemo you can use unity 2d though
<nemo> robin0800: ah. well. you tell amx how to try that :-p
<amx109> oh
<amx109> yes robin0800 i think i just got unity 2d
<nemo> robin0800: does it get rid of that ghastly shadow that slows down moving windows around?
<amx109> it was automagic nemo
<nemo> cool
<nemo> well The More You Know
<amx109> thanks for the help though nemo
<amx109> atleast i have something usable now
<amx109> ill work on unity+fgrlx
<nemo> might not work w/ your older card is all
<nemo> amx109: for example, on my windows XP test machine w/ nvidia 120M...
<nemo> amx109: Before firefox blacklisted it just before release, I'd get such black squares throughout their new accelerated interface
<nemo> amx109: but, not if I disabled all effects in XP!
<nemo> and you know, XP does not have a lot of effects :)
<amx109> nemo, nice..
<nemo> amx109: perhaps you can do something similar-ish w/ CCSM
<amx109> my card is only a year or two old though
<nemo> amx109: I know I had bad results from enabling gaussian blur w/ older fglrx, but the one natty uses seems to have finally fixed that on my card
<nemo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]
<nemo> amx109: also fixes some crashers in ati's shader compilation that were screwing up webgl demos :)
<thiebaude> how do i install the ubutnu default drivers in the terminal?
<nemo> amx109: BTW, you might want to add MOZ_GLX_IGNORE_BLACKLIST=1 to profiles.d  :)
<amx109> ahar
<nemo> thiebaude: not sure what you mean
<thiebaude> i use the nvidia drivers but i just want to use the drivers ubuntu uses
<amx109> nemo, i have a Radeon HD 4850
<thiebaude> my system is borked,lol
<nemo> thiebaude: welll, could just set it in xorg.conf I guess...
<thiebaude> thanks nemo :)
<nemo> thiebaude: here's my basic http://m8y.org/tmp/xorg.conf
<nemo> thiebaude: you could probably comment out the entire monitor and screen sections
<frankwe> thiebaude: you can use jockey-text to remove the nividia driver
<nemo> thiebaude: and just leave a "device" section
<frankwe> (see jockey-text --help)
<nemo> oh. that sounds better :)
<nemo> do what he said :-p
<thiebaude> ok frankwe
<thiebaude> :)
<thiebaude> the problem is when i install 11.04 it installs nvidia
<amx109> nemo, where do i find this profiles.d?
<thiebaude> frankwe, what would be the full command for that in a terminal?
<nemo> amx109: try MOZ_GLX_IGNORE_BLACKLIST=1 firefox
<nemo> first
<nemo> then try a few webgl demos like, oh, no comply say, on hacks.mozilla.org
<frankwe> thiebaude: unity won't work with the nouveau driver unless you install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental (or choose Experimental 3D support for NVIDIA cards ) in jockey (but that doesn't always show up in jockey for me)
<nemo> or anything on planet-webgl.org
<nemo> amx109: or planetbuster.no-ip.org/
<amx109> nemo, thanks
<nemo> if they work without crashing, you might want to enable it systemwide
<nemo> amx109: they blacklisted a lot of drivers in linux that worked just fine because of how linux does driver ID
<amx109> nemo, ah, i see
<frankwe> thiebaude: does 'jockey-text -l' show you the nouveau driver?
<thiebaude> bug 725434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 725434 in cairo (Ubuntu Natty) "Nvidia drivers lead to extra memory usage for each process using libGL" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725434
<nemo> amx109: they were getting crashes just querying to create context. so they had to do a stripped down version of what compiz does.
<thiebaude> very high ram usage
<nemo> amx109: basically, run a stripped down glxinfo - it'll be in Firefox 5 in a few months
<nemo> amx109: ooh. or google's body browser - that's a popular webgl demo too
<ubntuguy> I'm just going to install ubuntu 11.04. I will still get the regular updates right
<nemo> tons of stuff out there
<thiebaude> frankwe, i'll prob just want to use gnome-classic-no effects, so i want not need the nvidia drivers
<thiebaude> would not
<frankwe> TheTinyToon_: or unity-2d
<frankwe> thiebaude: ^^ sorry
<thiebaude> np
<thiebaude> i might have to re-install cos i cant get into the desktop
<amx109> nemo, finally found an appropriate bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/748137
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 748137 in unity (Ubuntu Natty) "unity rendering broken with fglrx (black masks)" [High,Confirmed]
<amx109> nemo, looks like unity 2d until ati release a driver that works with the latest kernel. same old, same old
<marcster> heading out - thanks for the help
<thiebaude> the problem i have is when i install ubuntu it install the nvidia drivers during installation
<thiebaude> installs
<amx109> nemo, i take that back. lots of info in the bug report though
<amx109> nemo, again, thanks for the help!
<Ubuntuguy> I have an issue
<Ubuntuguy> My computer poped up the ubuntu 11.04 update
<Ubuntuguy> so I just let it roll
<Ubuntuguy> midway through it, it gave me an error message, something about firmware, but it finished the update, sort-a it lasted another 3 seconds which was strange. So I restart my computer and nothing changed, I see have my same old gnome 2 desktop and no unity, but it claims that ubuntu 11.04 was installd, can someone give me an answer to this strnage issue?
<amx109> Ubuntuguy, have you tried a system update since?
<Ubuntuguy> Yeah, there's no update, I just looked for one
<amx109> have you tried logging in as a newly created user?
<amx109> does that give you unity?
<Ubuntuguy> No other user
<Ubuntuguy> and my computer has 3d btw
<Ubuntuguy> how can I check the version of ubuntu I'm running?
<amx109> good question. i cant remember
<Ubuntuguy> Because this is strange
<frankwe> Ubuntuguy:  did you choose 'ubuntu' on loggin in?
<Ubuntuguy> ubuntu is my only operating system
<amx109> Ubuntuguy, in a terminal type 'cat /etc/issue'
<frankwe> Ubuntuguy: I mean the ubuntu login screen
<frankwe> there you can select the session type. and unity is now called 'ubuntu'
<Ubuntuguy> I'll log off and log bakc on
<Ubuntuguy> back on
<Ubuntuguy> brb
<Ubuntuguy> Nope
<frankwe> Ubuntuguy: still the same?
<Ubuntuguy> But my computer claims I'm running ubuntu 10.10, but I know I just installed 11.04, and it told me that it completed installation
<Ubuntuguy> yeah
<Ubuntuguy> No option for "Ubuntu"
<Ubuntuguy> How can I be 100% sure
<amx109> Ubuntuguy, try doing "update-manager -d" again, from a terminal
<amx109> Ubuntuguy, if it says you can upgrade to 11.04 beta, just go with it (again)
<Ubuntuguy> I see ubuntu 11.04, AGAIN  mind you, but I also got this error message
<Ubuntuguy> Not all updates could be installed
<Ubuntuguy> somethign abotu partial
<Ubuntuguy> upgrade
<Ubuntuguy> about*
<Ubuntuguy> I'll take screen shot
<Ubuntuguy> In the mean time
<Ubuntuguy> can you tell me what
<Ubuntuguy> firmware is
<Ubuntuguy> ANd how I could get it
<amx109> fimware is something akin to software but for "microchips"
<amx109> chips need firmware to run. some chips need firmware loading almost everytime they run. i know the linux kernel maybe/sometimes has firmware in its drivers for certain chips
<amx109> im not sure its something you could affect
<Ubuntuguy> OH, so I can't install it
<amx109> i'd try to upgrade to 11.04 from the update manager
<amx109> and if it still keeps failing, log a bug report with as much info as possible
<penguin42> Ubuntuguy: Some of the firmware is in packages (e.g. the linux-firmware package)
<Ubuntuguy> This is the error message that I got
<Ubuntuguy> http://s423.photobucket.com/albums/pp316/brandonchambers1/?action=view&current=Screenshot-UntitledWindow.png
<penguin42> Ubuntuguy: But unless you're actually seeing an error talking about it being unable to load a firmware wile I'd be surprised
<Ubuntuguy> Yeah
<Ubuntuguy> that's what I got
<Ubuntuguy> while installing
<Ubuntuguy> ubuntun 11.04
<penguin42> Ubuntuguy: OK, so that's a fairly normal window, just tell it to do the partial
<amx109> Ubuntuguy, did you try the 'patial upgrade' option?
<Ubuntuguy> THat's what I did before
<penguin42> Ubuntuguy: Have you got any PPAs installed?
<Ubuntuguy> and got the error
<Ubuntuguy> I guess it wasn't 11.04
<Ubuntuguy> What will it do?
<Ubuntuguy> Because just now, it brought back all my old software
<Ubuntuguy> like firefox
<Ubuntuguy> etc
<Ubuntuguy> OK, it just said that my system was up to date
<amx109> Ubuntuguy, this was via "update-manager -d"
<amx109> ?
<Ubuntuguy> Correct
<amx109> Ubuntuguy, very odd
<amx109> Ubuntuguy, have you rebooted since the upgrade?
<Ubuntuguy> Yeah, I rebooted
<Ubuntuguy> after the old one
<Ubuntuguy> And all my old applications came back
<Ubuntuguy> like firefox
<Ubuntuguy> rhymthbox
<Ubuntuguy> the ones I replaced
<amx109> Ubuntuguy, very, very odd
<Ubuntuguy> How so?
<amx109> its not something ive experienced before, myself
<amx109> it should either do the update, or it wont
<Ubuntuguy> Well, I didn't install the ubuntu 11.04 update
<Ubuntuguy> I just noticed
<amx109> sounds like you might have some extra PPA's or additonal repositorys that are incompatible with its attempt to upgrade
<amx109> ?
<Ubuntuguy> NO, I was saying, it turns out that I did the partial update
<Ubuntuguy> not the ubuntu 11.04
<Ubuntuguy> Does that make it less weird?
<amx109> maybe
<amx109> it still should upgrade as much as it could to 11.04
<amx109> sounds like it wasnt able to go the 11.04 route. may have just upgraded your 10.10 to latest 10.10 versions, if you get me
<amx109> if you really want 11.04 beta, maybe try via the iso image?
<Ubuntuguy> But amx, what I'm saying is that it turns out that I never attempted to install ubuntu 11.04 as it turns out
<Ubuntuguy> It was the partial update thingy
<Ubuntuguy> because a whilke back, I cancelled a ubuntu 11.04 update
<Ubuntuguy> while*
<amx109> ah
<Ubuntuguy> I'm really eager to try ubuntu 11.04
<Ubuntuguy> thing is
<Ubuntuguy> The cd image takes hours to download
<amx109> it will take the same time as an upgrade
<Ubuntuguy> You're a unity developer right
<amx109> the upgrade will download 700+ MB of packages. essentially a new package for every one you have installed
<amx109> no
<Ubuntuguy> oh
<amx109> just a random ubuntu user looking for help
<Ubuntuguy> Oh
<amx109> found some help. thought i'd help someone back
<Ubuntuguy> Do you have 11.04 installed?
<amx109> yup
<Ubuntuguy> is it stable enough for everyday use?
<amx109> ive been using it for one day :D
<amx109> but i would say so
<Ubuntuguy> OK, I'll upgrade
<Ubuntuguy> HM
<amx109> my past experience is that beta's are stable enough to use
<Ubuntuguy> Can you stay here for a while
<Ubuntuguy> jsut in case
<Ubuntuguy> just*
<amx109> im afraid not
<amx109> its 1am in the UK
<Ubuntuguy> aww
<amx109> and i need to go to bed
<Ubuntuguy> Alright
<Ubuntuguy> Good night then
<amx109> but im sure someone else will help if you ask nicely
<Ubuntuguy> lol
<amx109> goodnight to you too. and good luck!
<Ubuntuguy> thanks
<Ubuntuguy> Ubuntu 11.04 is stable enough for everyday use right
<Daekdroom> Ubuntuguy, not yet.
<Ubuntuguy> What's unstable about it?
<Ubuntuguy> OK, I cancelled the ubuntu 11.04 update, and it claims my system could be in an unstable state if I do,
<Daekdroom> oo gcalctool update. I wonder if it's gonna stop crashing.
<ceed^> One of the natty mirrors has been messed up the last couple of days. I have switched to another one. But is it anything I can do to have them fix it?
<enbloc> nvidia 2nd monitor detection? I'm running 'current' and its activated, but I don't see the nvidia detection at all, and ubuntu monitor detection doesn't detect the 2nd monitor
<Sonja> the notification bar bug still active? :)
<Guest17648> I have a problem with "Firefox " as it closes a window appears suddenly and "Firefox Crash Reporter"all the time, and do not let me work.
<Guest17648> :(
<travis_> Hello
<Guest17648> I have a problem with "Firefox " as it closes a window appears suddenly and "Firefox Crash Reporter"all the time, and do not let me work.
<Guest17648> :(
<travis_> Any conflicting programs open?
<Guest17648> yeah! with FF4
<travis_> Besides FF4?
<travis_> I'm currently on 10.10 so I might not be that much help >.>
<Guest17648> no, only FF4
<travis_> hmmm
<Guest17648> i'm currently on 11.04
<travis_> I'll check it out tonight
<Sonja> Guest17648 is from the future
<Guest17648> ok, ok alright
<Guest17648> see you later
<travis_> I have the alpha 3 release installed currently -.0
<Guest17648> i'm currently on 11.04
<Guest17648> i'm currently on 11.04  (Dialy Buld)
<TheBuntu> dosent natty have sun's java version....the only jre package i can find is openjdk-6-jre and icedtea-6-jre-jamvm
<benzaldehyde> Sonja: hahha!
<rww> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<rww> although iono if natty has that yet.
<TheBuntu> rww: i downloaded java from suns web site...where do i put it at
<rww> TheBuntu: no idea, I don't download java from Sun's website
<travis_> download from shell
<travis_> ?
<Severian> TheBuntu, did you download a .deb package?
<travis_> TheBuntu
<travis_> do this
<travis_> 1st.
<travis_> "gksu /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk"
<TheBuntu> Severian: no they have a rpm...or a source package
<travis_> Then, on the "Other software" tab click "Add" and add the following
<travis_> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner
<travis_> then use
<travis_> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<travis_> and if you want JDK
<travis_> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<travis_> Your welcome.
<TheBuntu> do what
<TheBuntu> my bad
<travis_> 1. Open Shell
<travis_> 2.
<jester7> Anybody here that could help me with writing a resume.d script?
<travis_> Alt+F2
<jester7> I can't figure it out...
<travis_> 3.  gksu /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<travis_> 4. Other Software tab, click add
<travis_> 5. deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner
<travis_> 6. sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<travis_> (AND) if you want JDK
<travis_> 1. sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<TheBuntu> jre
<travis_> did it work?
<TheBuntu> travis_: im in kde...so do i want software-properties-gtk or kde....but i have kubuntu's package manager gui installed and ubuntu's gui
<travis_> gtk should be fine i'm guessing
<travis_> try it out
<coz_> TheBuntu,  you have both kde and gnome installed?
<TheBuntu> it dont matter they both open the samething...all i had to do was open package manager
<TheBuntu> coz_: no...kde with both Synaptic and kpackage
<coz_> TheBuntu, ok so there are some gnome libraries installed then ...yes?
<coz_> TheBuntu,  I was just curious actually,, I generall use gnome with most of kde libraries installed and a few kde applications
<coz_> TheBuntu,  i find a little of both kind of round out the system
<TheBuntu> coz_: kubuntu uses some of the gtk package...well kde does
<coz_> TheBuntu,  ah ok,, I did try kde's plasma netbook again last week,, and yes I do remember that
<TheBuntu> coz_: i think firefox uses gtk
<TheBuntu> so i think thats why kde has to
<coz_> TheBuntu, ah  perhaps... do you use konqueror
<TheBuntu> coz_: nope Forefox
<jasen_> hey all
<jasen_> I have a black screen on ubuntu 11.04, but only in unity
<jasen_> why is that?
<jasen_> I have a black screen on ubuntu 11.04, but only in unity
<jasen_> why is that?
<drmorphias> jasen_: unity requires 3d acceleration so it has to be your graphics card issues.
<jasen_> But my graphics card worked in 10.10
<drmorphias> jasen_: newer drivers are being used in 11.04 most likely... what card you have?
<jasen_> ATI Mobility Radeon 4670
<jasen_> google.com
<jasen_> sorry, wrong app :P
<drmorphias> jasen_: have you made sure the restircted drivers were installed for your card?
<drmorphias> *restricted
<jasen_> Yes I have. They are installed.
<drmorphias> jasen_: hmm... have you tried running compiz in gnome?
<jasen_> I don't think I have compiz...
<jasen_> actually, i dont even know what it is lol
<TheBuntu> is there a gui package for system services
<drmorphias> jasen_: do alt + f2 and type "compiz --replace" and see what happens.
<jasen_> "Sorry, Compiz closed unexpectectedly"
<jasen_> unexpectedly*
<drmorphias> jasen_: unity uses compiz. since compiz isnt starting, thats why your getting that result in unity.
<jasen_> Ah. Is there a way to upgrade my card drivers?
<jasen_> I googled it, and people say its a fglrx driver or something, but i have tried to update that
<jasen_> and it didnt work
<drmorphias> jasen_: have you tried downloading the drivers straight from ati's website?
<jasen_> No I haven't, i didn't even know they offered linux downloads.
<drmorphias> jasen_: i might be wrong for asking, i dont know if they do offer linux downloads.
<jasen_> I don't believe they do.
<myk_robinson> evening. How do I add more indicators to the "taskbar" thingy at the top? I installed the weather indicator but have no idea how to activate it.
<nit-wit> myk_robinson, right click the applet to the add location via preferences
<myk_robinson> nit-wit: at first i couldnt figure out how to add the applet to the bar, i assumed i could right click the bar and add an applet. I figured out how to run indicator-weather though. Thanks
<oneman> hi
<oneman> Natty crashing often on intel sandy bridge graphics, please let me know whatI can do to help
<oneman> I'm a C coder / advanced users...
<oneman> I suspect a memory leak as it starts out fast and then slows down and starts artifacting
<nit-wit> myk_robinson, the clock applet has a weather link as well
<ceed^> nit-wit: myk_robinson may be running Unity and there the clock doesn't do weather (as far as I know).
<myk_robinson> sorry, i failed to specify that i am running unity. Got it figured out, though. You have to run the executable associated with the indicator. Seems it'd make more sense to add a right click function to add an indicator, and have installed indicators displayed as possible selections
<nit-wit> ceed^, forgot this was the natty channel thaks.:)
<semitones> is it possible to make an "up to date" liveUSB?
<semitones> what I mean is start with the disk image, but include any updates that have been made since then
<nit-wit> semitones, there is the daily build
<semitones> if I used the startup disk creator and gave it persistant space,
<semitones> could I just boot it and run update manager?
<semitones> and then it would be up to date the next time i booted
<nit-wit> semitones, it will be up to date when you have updated any synched packages in the repos which at this point are added sporadically.
<semitones> ok great, thanks!
<semitones> that will be useful later on :)
<nit-wit> Don't upgrade the kernels though, at least in my exsperience it causes problems
<ninwa> Does anybody use Guake under Ubuntu 11.04 with unity? Seems to come up for me but I can't enter any text into the terminal at all. Was wondering if anybody was experiencing similar.
<luckysmack> in beta 1 of ubuntu natty, all my video and audio (no sound) plays very fast and im unable to see/hear them at normal speeds. is this a known bug? anyone know how i might go about fixing this?
<needhelp1> where can i find the pc requirements/specs needed to run 11.04?
<rww> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<needhelp1> this includes 11.04 beta, with unity ?
<needhelp1> 1gb of ram
<Dewi> I'm running netbook remix and I need to disable automount
<Dewi> anyone know what controls automount in unity?
<RxDx> is there any way to disable unity panel auto-hide, i mean... keep it like a panel
<Dewi> unbelieveable, this is all undocumented
<Dewi> there are sooo many different automounts
<kundan> Hi, my entire ubuntu experience with beta or otherwise is horrible with weird glitchy graphics all the time, gnome unity refuses to run at all while kde screen refuses to refresh and is flickery
<kundan> How do I resolve this??
<Dewi> kundan: if you don't like beta use 10.10
<kundan> Dewi, well 10.10 had similar issues while using compiz
<kundan> even w/o compiz.. random glitchy graphics was commonplace
<Dewi> kundan: mismatched / bad graphics driver?
<frewsxcv> is there any easy way to install gnome-shell on 11.04 beta1?
<kundan> Dewi, which graphics driver should I be using?
<Dewi> kundan: depends on your hardware
<kundan> Dewi, 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<Dewi> kundan: do you have non-free stuff enabled? See if there's a non-free driver in use in the "additional drivers" system panel and try switching it on/off
<kundan> Dewi, no non fee drivers
<kundan> no options to switch one on either
<Dewi> kundan: dunno. Maybe you need to turn off effects, acceleration, anything that's using advanced video features that aren't working on your setup
<kundan> Dewi, well they used to work in ubuntu 8.04/10
<kundan> so what broke
<Dewi> I'm not sure what the status is with intels
<Dewi> could you have been using a non-free driver previously?
<kundan> nope
<kundan> Dewi, where should i be asking for help then
<Dewi> kundan: here & #ubuntu I guess
<Dewi> nobody's answering me either
<kundan> Dewi, whats your issue?
<Dewi> I want automount off
<Dewi> but there's a million schemes and no doco
<frewsxcv> is there any easy way to install gnome-shell on 11.04 beta1?
<Dewi> reminds me why I've always avoided X
<Dewi> undocumented magic popping up everywhere
<kundan> Dewi, http://pastebin.com/muvUr30j modfify the booleans to disable automount for the type of devices you need
<Dewi> kundan: where is that?
<kundan> /etc/hal/fdi/policy/40-custom-disable-automount-or-whatever-you-wanna-callit.fdi
<Dewi> I don't have an /etc/hal at all
<kundan> right
<kundan> then udev policies instead
<kundan> Dewi, its a long read but heres the documentation http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<kundan> Dewi, hal was what did the autodetect magic earlier which was later replaced with udev afaik
<Dewi> every reference I can find is to something I don't have installed
<kundan> Dewi, you are without udev? impossible
<Dewi> kundan: I have udev, but I've never found decent documentation for it
<kundan> Dewi, apt-cache search udev|wgetpaste
<kundan> Dewi, heres the documentation http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<Dewi> kundan: I think I fixed it with gconf's settings for nautilus
<Dewi> kundan: which is strange since I'm running neither gnome nor nautilus, but I guess it still shares enough under the hood or something
<Dewi> er, nope, I was wrong
<frewsxcv> is there any easy way to install gnome-shell on 11.04 beta1?
<positivel> I a laptop with intel gma3150 graphics chip and after installing 11.04, the resolution is down to 640x480
<positivel> is there something I need to rebuild?
<positivel> I keep getting (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
<soreau> positivel: Pastebin your X log
<positivel> ok
 * soreau thinks the nvidia glx module crept in during the upgrade
<positivel> sorry, still working on the pastebin
<positivel> in the mean time, i'll point out that i have an nvidia chip too
<positivel> i have a eeepc 1015pn
<positivel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/589565/
<sean> sorry, got disconnected
<aftertaf> hey all : any idea when a dist-upgrade will not want to remove my xorg?? :)
<soreau> positivel: Can you show the output of apt-cache policy libgl1-mesa-glx?
<Guest93675> i was positivel
<soreau> aftertaf: Is it supposed to?
<aftertaf> hi soreau : i dont think so....
<aftertaf> i think its a conflict with some gtk-linked packages...
<Guest93675> paste.ubuntu.com/589567 has the output of apt-cache policy libgl1-mesa-glx
<soreau> Guest93675: Can you show the output of apt-cache policy libgl1-mesa-glx?
<soreau> Guest93675: I guess the intel glx module is broken
<soreau> you should file a bug report
<aftertaf> and here's my pastebin output for dist-upgrade : http://pastebin.com/E0RnNCZ4
<seanogden> sorry... its me again. (positivel).  I'm on a windows mIRC client that keeps closing.
<seanogden> did i miss something?
<arand> aftertaf: Sounds like you should hold back doing that, you are currently running natty right?
<aftertaf> just about . . . :)
<positivelyskewed> hi.  I got disconnected.  Now on my ubuntu machine...
<aftertaf> update-manager sort of didnt work so i did it by 'hand'
<aftertaf> arand: yep, i still like using X from time to time ;)
<positivelyskewed> did you guys see the pastebin about my libgl1-mesa-glx
<arand> aftertaf: MOst likely the standard issue of dependencies not being published, waiting game, basically
<aftertaf> arand : looks like it.
<aftertaf> then again, they do say, don't use unless you know how to fix a broken system (or avoid breaking it . . .) :)
<arand> Well, as far as I know, partial upgrades/ dist-upgrading should never be done except in very rare cases.
<aftertaf> yeah, I know . . . .apart from that, looking good, starting Fast, happy with things
<aftertaf> been breaking and reinstalling since Hoary
<aftertaf> some people never learn/learn more that way :D
<positivelyskewed> <-learning that way
<arand> Hmm, read some backlog, yea, I did kind of start out on the assumption that you were new to dist-upgrade breaking things, obviously not :)
<aftertaf> nah, but best to assume that
<arand> Though I guess there might be a round of users happily pulling the partial upgrade in update-manager at this very moment...
<aftertaf> well  i hope it doesnt remove their xorg :)
<aftertaf> not that many missing, to be honest
<arand> Can only hope they are using btrfs with snapshots ;)
<aftertaf> i always found it easier to sed my sources.list instead of doing the auto upgrade... i guess its a control freak thing
<positivelyskewed> how do you rebuild the intel drivers after upgrading the kernel?
<aftertaf> for the glx mesa thing, i dont actually have the same apt-cache output : but i do have ain intel PPA since the start of maverick
<positivelyskewed> what's that ppa?
<aftertaf> hehe : you DO know what you're doing (more or less??) :)
<arand> aftertaf: Well, the do-releaase-upgrade does some neat disabling of PPAs and whatnot as well, but yea, provide one actully knows one's packages and sources...
<aftertaf> positivelyskewed: # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/glasen/intel-driver/ubuntu maverick main
<aftertaf> arand: true, it does clean up my ppa adventures each time, as i lean towards brokenness :D
<aftertaf> but risk taking, fwiw, has taught me so much.. including how to minimise the risk
<arand> True, running an alongside install of natty on btrfs taught me a lot about how btrfs mounts and not mounts. And in extension initramfs, and grub...
<aftertaf> been on ppa since my new laptop : dell with i915 was just not compatible with stock maverick: too new
<aftertaf> yeah, its a vicious but rewarding learning curve
<aftertaf> lol, comparing linux scars, like old fishermen in Jaws :)
<arand> yup
<positivelyskewed> just did some stuff... going to try and restart...
<aftertaf> good luck
<Jon--> Using testdrive to launch the latest daily build. I wanted to try out Unity. However, Unity doesn't seem to be the WM running, or selectable from the menu upon logout. What?
<positivelyskewed> no luck :(
<positivelyskewed> I think I'm going to go back to 10.10...
<positivelyskewed> 11.04 doesn't seem to want to work with my intel chip, and the nvidia chip is too much of a battery hog.
<aftertaf> Jon--: what choices do you have ?
<aftertaf> wow, i just died (tm)
<Jon--> aftertaf, ubuntu, ubuntu classic, few others
<aftertaf> then i think its ubuntu
<aftertaf> classic being gnome as before . . .
<Jon--> I did use that one
<aftertaf> from what i can remember reading on that....
<Jon--> Unity it is not ;)
<aftertaf> ah.
<aftertaf> :D
<aftertaf> u sure u got the necessary packages ?
<mikebeecham> good morning...I notice on the Ubuntu website that they are suggesting downloading the 11.04 beta. Does this mean that it's worth upgrading now?
<Jon--> aftertaf, I'm using the latest daily build .ISO
<Jon--> aftertaf, for 11.04
<aftertaf> yep, i gotcha.... still, not 100% guarantee that they are there...
<Jon--> unity runs from terminal
<aftertaf> though sense would say they should be
<Jon--> complains a different wm is running
<Jon--> so the package is installed
<aftertaf> try running it from terminal in X, wuth the --replace flag
<Jon--> ok
<aftertaf> check syntax though, not sure exactly what is would be
<Jon--> I'm rebooting the VM hold on a second
<Jon--> I did a man unity and saw nothing about replacing
<Jon--> So I'm not sure either ;)
<aftertaf> :)
<Jon--> Oh yay, it's hung on boot
<aftertaf> on natty on my laptop right now :  apt-get install unity says : unity : Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.23.90) but 2.22.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Jon--> and of course I can't drop to TTY because CTRL+ALT is the escape sequence for QEMU
<aftertaf> Broken packages.... so maybe the daily is fudged too
<Jon--> fml :(
<aftertaf> have to change qemu esc sequence ;)
<aftertaf> dont you just love it when this happens :)
<arand> Jon--: Isn't there normally just a menu that lets you input those?
<arand> At least in virt-manager...
<ChrisBuchholz> I have downloaded and been beta 1 to a CD, but if i choose either the "install updates while installing" or the "install thirdparty stuff" options, i will get an error some time into the installation about /usr/bin/dpkg saying that the error is caused by an old installation medium or "something" else. What can this be? And what could i do to not get that? Dont wanna download and burn yet again, to just get the same error ... again.
<mikebeecham> Hi guys...can anyone tell me if it's worth upgrading to 11.04 yet?
<mikebeecham> I notice the Ubuntu website is advertising the beta
<aftertaf> mikebeecham: if you know how to avoid pitfalls that could happen, it's good to use
<Jon--_> Look ma, I just halted my system!
<Jon--_> -_-'
<aftertaf> looool Jon--_
<mikebeecham> aftertaf, would that be to just jump onto this channel if there's an issue :D
<Jon--_> Time to try again!
<Severian> mikebeecham, 11.04 is interesting.  Testing a new version can be fun.  But, do not move any important machine yet.  This is a beta and it is not ready for prime time yet.
<mikebeecham> Severian, ahhh I only have one machine at the moment :D
<Jon--_> ok
<aftertaf> you just made my day, cheers man :)
<aftertaf> mikebeecham: sort of, yeah....   I have some dist-upgrade issues that want to remove xorg
<aftertaf> so I did upgrade then worked on the list one by one
<aftertaf> Severian is right
<aftertaf> though my issue is linked to libpango not having the right ver packages and wanting to delete 90 otherssion, so its holding back 10+
<Jon--_> how do I make unity replace the current running shell?
<Severian> Get a second cheap machine and test on it.
<mikebeecham> Severian, hahha
<mikebeecham> ok...I'll get right on that
<aftertaf> though my issue is linked to libpango not having the right version of packages so its holding back 10+  and wanting to delete 90 others,
<aftertaf> better, touchpad killed my posting
<Severian> Not everyone has problems.  On two test machines, 11.04 crashes multiple times per day for me.
<aftertaf> Severian: i just had a sudden death, first time in one week of naughty nattiness
<amskinner> Ive only had compiz hiccups, lucky me
<Severian> mikebeecham, seriously, I have several test machines.  Some were free and some cost as much as $40.  Buy them second hand.  A P4 3 GHz machine is not bad at all with a gig of ram.
<amskinner> "as much as $40"
<aftertaf> but it is fun, and a good way to learn, as long as you know how to work around things... eg: redo the update in shell if no X . . . and problems are fixed fairly fast as we approach release
<Severian> aftertaf, Like I said, results vary.
<aftertaf> yep
<aftertaf> and thats how bug reports get filed and fixed too... if noone ever tests, it wont happen either
<Severian> amskinner, Yeah.  I usually don't like to spend that much, but if the machine is real nice, I might go $40.
<Severian> aftertaf, I test, and I fill in qa test reports and bugs.
<Jon--_> how do I make unity replace the current running shell?
<Jon--_> it's not running now
<aftertaf> when $8 can get you 2 18oz bags of peanut butter M&Ms . . ., its all relative ;)
<Severian> Your hardware is probably not good enough.  Unity with compiz is installed by default if you have 3d capable hardware.
<aftertaf> Severian: me too, i try to, since its the best way I can give back to a community that has freely given so much
<aftertaf> Jon--_: qemu virtual machine, right ?
<Jon--_> aftertaf, yeah
<aftertaf> Severian: you have dist-upgrade wanting to remove xorg packages right now too ?
<ChrisBuchholz> Would it be possible to _NOT_ make the Dock auto-hide when you dismiss the Launcher? What happens is that the Launcher disappears instantly and then it takes about 2 seconds for the Dock to auto-hide.
<ChrisBuchholz> Would be awesome if the Dock would go away instantly just like the Launcher
<Jon--_> how do I make unity replace the current running shell? it's not running now -_-'
<Severian> aftertaf, I have not done a dist-upgrade with natty.  I installed from daily build and the beta1 alternate installer.  I tried alpha installers, too, but none worked.
<buhl> Hi! - I've installed the natty beta1. And i'm wondering why it uses 3 times more ram than it did before? I have common processes using 20Mb of RAM...
<Severian> During alpha and beta, I would not be surprised to find debugging turned on in several packages.  With compiz and x as crashy as they are, someone must be debugging.
<Severian> buhl, That last was for you.
<Jon--_> how do I make unity replace the current running shell? it's not running now -_-'
<Jon--_> apt-cache search unity shows it is installed, I can envoke it from terminal, complains another shell is running
<buhl> @Severian, Oh, so debugging is turned on by default when installing the packages?
<Severian> How  do you request a tempory ban of Jon--_?  I believe it is against the rules to keep posting the same question over and over, especially when it has been answered?
<Severian> buhl, That is supposition on my part.
<buhl> Severian, Well, it seems reasonable.. Thank you for your time. :)
<Severian> buhl, sure.  Have a good day.
<aftertaf> Jon--_: and 'unity --replace' works or not ?
<aftertaf> buhl: possible : you can see specific processes using more, or just total used RAM is more?
<aftertaf> Jon--_: if the --replace works, use that for now, if not then its the VM that can't handle the 3D part of it
<buhl> aftertaf, Both. ie, my processes starting with indicator-"something"-service is all using 20 or more Mb of RAM..
<buhl> aftertaf, and the system is using more than 60% of my ram, and before the upgrade it was using 10-20%.
<SupeR_NovA> help me !  "no valid session found how".... to do this problem
<aftertaf> Severian: or anyone else you have wireless issues with current natty ? mine drops the signal and then comes back, like every 5 mins, but nothing in dmesg...
<aftertaf> buhl: could be worth posting a bugreport, just to be sure the point is addressed, even though it could have valid reasons and go away as things stabilise...
<aftertaf> ..your call
<SupeR_NovA> help me !  "no valid session found how".... to do this problem
<Severian> aftertaf, All my machine use wired ethernet.
<SupeR_NovA> help me !  "no valid session found how".... to do this problem
<amskinner> Severian: where did you find your little test machines?
<Severian> amskinner, various places.  Craigs list is available lots of places.  There is a big electronic flea market once a month in Dallas.  It is a good source.  And, I just listen for people talking about getting rid of machines.  A 3 year old machine being upgraded in a company is likely to run Ubuntu quite well.
<SupeR_NovA> help me !  "no valid session found how".... to do this problem
<Severian> A sensible question might get more replies, SupeR_NovA.  And, it is bad etiquette to keep asking over and over.  Your question does not have enough information for most people to have an idea about your problem.
<amskinner> SupeR_NovA: на български?
<SupeR_NovA> da kaji
<amskinner> i guess not
<benzaldehyde> hi guys can't get restricted movies to play and none of the methods are working
<SupeR_NovA> no valid session found how...>< login ubuntu 11.04 beta 1 ????
<SupeR_NovA> ! Xsession
<SupeR_NovA> !session
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<BobbyBobbins> Hey guys. I saw on the 11.4 page that it says I cannot install ubuntu 11.4 via WUBI, but on my ISO that I downloaded (the official one) thats exactly what the ISO uses to install..
<BobbyBobbins> so, how can I install then?
<Chr|s> restart your computer with the cd in the rom drive
<BobbyBobbins> Ok. Will I be able to install on a separate partition?
<BobbyBobbins> and specific drive
<BobbyBobbins> Like WUBI allows
<Chr|s> BobbyBobbins: yes you will be able to set up partitions
<BobbyBobbins> Ok.
<BobbyBobbins> Thanks.
<Chr|s> np
<aftertaf> ok, looks like the 83 to remove are due to an upgrade from libindicator1 to libindicator3
<aftertaf> so i guess the depepndant packages havent been rebuilt with a -3 dependency instead . . . .
<bercik_> Hello all
<bercik_> That repositories should i add to ny sourcelist?
<Chr|s> !repos | bercik_
<ubottu> bercik_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Chr|s> scratch that
<Chr|s> hasn't been updated
<bercik_> I am looking for 11.04 repos
<Chr|s> bercik_: refer to my last message
<bercik_> And i have to wait for repos update?
<Chr|s> no
<Chr|s> im saying that page hasn't been updated
<bercik_> ah, ok
<bercik_> Then i have one more problem
<bercik_> I cannot voice
<bercik_> sorry
<Chr|s> c?
<bercik_> I cannot install a voice chat plugin to gnail
<aftertaf> bercik_: depends what you want to do... update, install new,... ?
<Chr|s> bercik_: keep in mind 11.04 isn't fully released, still being beta tested
<bercik_> install new on my new Ubuntu
<Chr|s> some things may or may not work correctly
<aftertaf> bercik_: http://www.google.com/chat/video/download.html
<bercik_> I downloaded the plugin and it does not install, because of some error
<bercik_> it says, it can make my system unstable and cancels it
<Chr|s> you sure you selected the right one?
<Chr|s> do you have 32 or 64 bit machine?
<bercik_> .deb for 32bit system
<bercik_> 32 - Intel Atom
<Chr|s> hmm
<aftertaf> weird
<aftertaf> doing it now to see, the deb came down fine
<bercik_> i hope we will figure this out
<Chr|s> indeed :D
<aftertaf> you using which navigator ?
<Chr|s> navigator?
<bercik_> Chromium
<Chr|s> oh browser lol
<aftertaf> ok, me too
<bercik_> if he ment browser :)
<Chr|s> <3 firefox
<bercik_> right aftertaf ?
<aftertaf> Chr|s: sorry : french/english cast type exception
<aftertaf> yep, i meant browser
<aftertaf> :D
<Chr|s> aftertaf: no worries :)
<Chr|s> I kind of figured it was what you meant
<aftertaf> glad u did ;)
<aftertaf> jetlagged and confused, dont help
<aftertaf> so, it downloads with chromium, then you click it and what is the application that tries to install it ?
<aftertaf> (me on kde)
<bercik_> Synaptic (i guess this is it) starts to install and then it cancels, because of some quality error. It says, it could make my system unstable
<bercik_> Maybe i should add repos first?
<BobbyBobbins> BTW just curious, is there any knowledge yet on when the WUBI installer will be fixed for 11.4? I know now how to work-around it (someone told me here) but still curious
<bercik_> Guys, i cannot find 11.04 repos. Any link please
<Severian> bercik_, It is not just 1 repo.  You are talking about the .deb repo, right.  One is   http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<bercik_> I am looking for source list good for natty
<Severian> If you install from the CD, it is set for you.  If you are upgrading from maverick, just edit the file and replace maverick with natty
<bercik_> And extra repos? Unneeded?
<bercik_> When i was using U 8.10 last time, it did need extra repos
<Severian> I think the partner repository for natty is not all ready.  Natty is a beta.  Not everything is there yet.  Everything I want is there, but YMMV.
<bercik_> thanks
<Severian> I have about 20 repositories, bercik_ You may have a few more or less.  Your country affects it some, I believe.
<head_victim> Any problems with grub in the beta that we're aware of? A friend in the loco has some issues after an install
<meborc> anyone else loving the new blue "you have conversation" icon? :)
<benzaldehyde> i can't get encrypted dvd videos to play
<repete> cdbs, ping
<cdbs> repete: pong
<cdbs> repete: how can I help?
<benzaldehyde> ding dong
<tanelorn26> I'm testing out 11.04 on a linux host(x64), using virtual box 4.04 (x64).  I've downloaded the 11.04 amd64 desktop ISO
<tanelorn26> the installer get's about 4/5ths of the way through the install,  and then dpkg issues an error 1,
<tanelorn26> I click continue, or OK what ever the affirmative button is there, and it immediatly says the instller has finished and prompts to reboot.
<tanelorn26> I think it fails before the boot loader get's installed because it hangs with a blinking cursor after the bios post.
<tanelorn26> how should I procede?
<thiebaude> alternate cd tanelorn26
<thiebaude> text installer
<thiebaude> i had the same problem but i did not get any error messeges
<tanelorn26> thiebaude:thanks, will do
<thiebaude> ok, cool
<tanelorn26> hi
<thiebaude> hi :)
<ChrisBuchholz> hey guys. Im running 11.04 beta 1, and i have a problem with the nvidia accelerated 3D graphics driver i've installed via the "additional drivers" program. When i have the nvidia driver activated, my "screen-light" up and down buttons dont do anything. The notify-osd dialog shows as if the screen light changes, but it doesnt. Also the power-manager feature to dum display when idle dont work either. If i disable the nvidia driver and ...
<ChrisBuchholz> ... just use 2D or install the experimental nouveai driver, it works fine. What can i do to fix this?
<ChrisBuchholz> dim*
<thiebaude> not sure what the fix is, but yea if you want to use 2d  until it gets fugured out :)
<thiebaude> ChrisBuchholz,
<ChrisBuchholz> thiebaude: or nouveai, but damn, well okay. I see
<thiebaude> i have nvidia , but i use the nouveau drivers instead
<ChrisBuchholz> nouveaui doesnt have proper power-management så my laptop becomes hot when using it, so i guess i will go with nvidia
<thiebaude> ahh ok
<ChrisBuchholz> thiebaude: doesnt yours become hotter by it?
<thiebaude> no problem with being hot, im using gnome-classic-no effects and the ubuntu default drivers
<ChrisBuchholz> thiebaude: ah, i see okay
<thiebaude> and i mangaed to put macbuntu on 11.04 and memory usage is back to normal :)
<thiebaude> managed
<thiebaude> i dont 3d and fancy stuff like that
<Shawn727> nyone need help?
<thiebaude> need
<Shawn727> Anyone?
<Shawn727> Thie
<Shawn727> Yu need help?
<thiebaude> nope not anymore, but thanks anyway :)
<vish> Shawn727: you looking to get involved in Ubuntu development?
<Shawn727> Okay and do you have a paypal?
<Shawn727> Vish
<Shawn727> Yes i would love to pm me
<thiebaude> no Shawn727 i dont use that mess,lol
<ChrisBuchholz> thiebaude: if i want "mac" experience, i just boot in to my OS X partition ...
<vish> !development | Shawn727
<ubottu> Shawn727: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<thiebaude> ChrisBuchholz, i wish i had the money for one
<thiebaude> thats why i want the mac look,lol
<thiebaude> i love the way it looks
<ChrisBuchholz> thiebaude: imo, ubuntu and linux is much better that OS X, but i do need OS X for school stuff (doing documents with classmates and so), but when i can, i use linux
<thiebaude> cool
<thiebaude> :)
<ChrisBuchholz> thiebaude: well i like how mac looks too, but i think ubuntu looks quite like it by default:D hand i really, really hate how OS X dont have a built-in notification system and no package-manager and so, so ubuntu is the better choice if you ask me: D
<ChrisBuchholz> thiebaude: and with unity, its even better!
<thiebaude> i want to use gnome3
<thiebaude> i wish ubuntu went with gnome 3 instead of unity imho
<ChrisBuchholz> thiebaude: i tried it yesterday on fedora. I dont care for it. Its too bloated and "scraped". It makes me feel dumb when they removed all those options in the controlpanel, and i dont like how "big" widgets, margins and paddings are. I like the rest though.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas folks
<thiebaude> BluesKaj, hi there
<ChrisBuchholz> thiebaude: but i think that ubuntu has the better product and community. Canonical have a killer in launchpad. No other distro has something going just as well. I vote for ubuntu for the time being.
<thiebaude> i agree, imho best OS community around :)
<ChrisBuchholz> thiebaude: also, i think Ubuntu does whats great with OS X -- it simply works -- but still delivers true Linux
<thiebaude> i use ubuntu since 6.06
<BluesKaj> hi thiebaude
<ChrisBuchholz> thiebaude: i started playing with ubuntu when 5.04 come out, but i think i first truely used ubuntu as primary OS with 6.06
<BluesKaj> nice support community in (k)ubuntu for the mosy part , there are a few arrogant geek types with few social graces , they can be very helpful tho. :)
<thiebaude> bug 725434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 725434 in cairo (Ubuntu Natty) "Nvidia drivers lead to extra memory usage for each process using libGL" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725434
<thiebaude> i hope they get that fixed so i can start to use unity :)
<jussi> So in natty my x is really slow - (kubuntu), on intel. In maverick I had to use glaens PPA to get performance, any ideas on how to fix it?
 * thiebaude crickets :)
<Smeuuh> hi, I just broke my system.
<Smeuuh> with latest update, now ubuntu refuses to boot and tells me my / is "not present"
<Smeuuh> when I switch to a term, I see that / is mounted readonly
<Smeuuh> however I'm using a liveUSB here and I can mount rw the partition
<Smeuuh> so yeah, help ? :)
<Smeuuh> anyone? I'm really screwed here
<penguin42> Smeuuh: Tell me about your system
<meganerd> he is long gone
<penguin42> hohum
<frybye> Hi - for goodness knows what reason when messing with the sound settings I have screwed it .. can't get working no matter what now - have restarted - got greeting sound but banshee etc does nothing...
<frybye> anybody got a clue for me??
<penguin42> this is in gnome?
<frybye> unity..
<penguin42> yeh
<BluesKaj> frybye, still have pulseaudio installed
<BluesKaj> ?
<frybye> as far as I know yeah pulse
<penguin42> frybye: Bring up sound pregrences from the control panel and check the Hardware tab shows your sound card and that the profile is sensible - try the Test speakers button
<frybye> ah ha - i remember now i used to fix this stuff with a asmixer thing or...
<frybye> penguin42: tried all of them...
<BluesKaj> frybye, alsamixer is the way to setup your audio , yes
<penguin42> took me a while to fix my dasd unti lI noticed that the 'profile' setting under hardware was wrong
<somethinginteres> wondering if it is possible to resize icons in the launcher?
<thiebaude> !unity plugin
<thiebaude> in the compiz settings manager somethinginteres
<thiebaude> if you have 3d unity
<thiebaude> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<frybye> BluesKaj: tried everything - still get no sounds... hmmm??
<frybye> i have to leavfe this now - wife going crazy me too much on pc .. bye
<frybye> back - (sent her to buy a few beers.. crisis over.. hehe)
<frybye> so who has a clue with this soundless box here.. (except when dual booting to win7 of course - that works still I assume..)
<frybye> how to restart pulse??
<penguin42> frybye: DO you get any sound from anywhere ?
<frybye> not now... did up till i messed with it...
<penguin42> any diea how you messed it up?
<frybye> settings...
<penguin42> any particular settings?
<frybye> on the other hand it then made some pretty sick crackling sounds while trying to play music..
<frybye> have tried everything that the sound settings offer...
<penguin42> frybye: Under the hardware tab does it correctly show your sound card?
<frybye> but of course with two sound cards there are a lot of options - the sb x-fi xtreme has never worked with ubuntu - so I am trying to concentrate on the other built in one .. I dont know what is in the main board.. i forget so much stuff - (war disab-)
<frybye> in earliert ubuntus I had a hardware thing that listed eveything in the box - forgot its name
<penguin42> frybye: So, in the hardware tab of sound preferences what do you see?
<frybye> it shows one internal audio and the lifecam hd-3000 (for the mike) and the x-fi xtreme which never works when booting to ubuntu...
<frybye> in alsamixer there were two internals listed - one ati and one nv apparently...
<penguin42> ok, and under the output tab of sound preferences does it show the internal one  selected?
<frybye> yeah with just connector: analog output...
<penguin42> ok, under the hardware tab it says 'Analogue output' or Analogue stereo duplex?
<frybye> have green cable in the green socket on m-board... and was working up till a bit back...
<frybye> analog output
<penguin42> try flipping that to Analogue stero duplex
<frybye> under hardware I have internal audio 1 output/1 input analog stereo duplex - but under output it only shows the analog output still...
<frybye> 2 choices - analog output and analoge headphones...
<frybye> under the output tab...
<penguin42> yeh, so in the hardware tab put it to analogue stero duplex
<frybye> under hardware it is analog stero duplex...
<frybye> did that but it doesent change in output tab...
<penguin42> ok, I assume the Test speakers doesn't work on the hardwar etab?
<frybye> no - but never has...
<frybye> another angle - how to restart pulse audio...?
<penguin42> pactl exit
<frybye> connection failure: connection terminated""
<frybye> so that stopped it or .. now to start again??
<frybye> pactl or...?
<Kartoffel_> hi guys, has anybody test 11.04 on a Notebook with NV 320m ?
<Kartoffel_> eg. Macbook Pro
<phoenix_> Amarok volume control problem. http://imagebin.org/146430
<frybye> penguin42: you still there...
<frybye> system sounds are working now but...
<Nijabo> Anyone know if there's a way to toggle/remove the launcher arrows and solely use the background toggle to see if an app is on/off?
<penguin42> frybye: Yeh
<frybye> but in sound settings - under applications = zilch...
<penguin42> frybye: If you use a pa app it should auto restart
<frybye> so the prob is more banshee than sound stuff...
<frybye> skype test call is working fine...
<frybye> mfso banshee is dead apparently...
<frybye> i will re-install it.. see you in a bit...
<Schizoid> Very silly question, but where are the notification icons in unity?
<frybye> hmm - re installed banshee - nothing has changed ... grrrr...
<Martiini> Im looking for IRC channel for google help (specifically help on google docs) .. anyone knows such a channel ??
<gnomefreak> i just had the weirdest thing happen. while starting it stopped on plymouth(not sure why) but i dropped to TTY1 stopped nad started gdm once it started i had a small dot as the curser. small enough it was almost unseen
<gnomefreak> Martiini: maybe #google but let me try real fast
<gnomefreak> Martiini: its #google
<gnomefreak> bunch of people in there
<gnomefreak> lol @ Fetched 13.3 MB in 47s (278 kB/s)
<gnomefreak> W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<jpds> gnomefreak: Cool.
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> update fixed it as normal
<Schizoid> srsly where are system tray icons in unity?
<frybye> Schizoid: beleive it or not - on the off button!!
<Schizoid> frybye: huh
<frybye> you mean where are the system controls.. the settings and stuff...
<Schizoid> no
<Nijabo> Anyone know if there's a way to toggle/remove the launcher arrows and solely use the background toggle to see if an app is on/off? (or if this is planned in anyway?)
<Schizoid> like system tray icons, such as dropbox, or my media player has one, etc
<frybye> sorry - then no clue...
<Schizoid> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/how-to-hide-or-show-app-tray-applets-in-ubuntu-11-04/ jesus what a mess
<frybye> penguin42: i found out what it was - and fixed.. on re-starting the banshee - I have to re-open the location - a partition normally used for win7... does not remember the location from session to session even though the songs/albums where shown...
<penguin42> ah
 * penguin42 doesn't use banshee
<FoolishOwl> Hello.
<frybye> penguin42: wise man.. ;)
<frybye> penguin42: must admit it did tell me to copy my stuff into the local music folder - but I dont have room for that on the ubuntu partition...
<FoolishOwl> I'm noticing that in "Preferred Applications", Thunderbird isn't an option for Email client. Also, Multimedia has "banshee-1" but not banshee, and Banshee isn't listed in the dropdown, only Rhythmbox.
<FoolishOwl> Also, I'm wondering where there's a config file for the list of applications in the dock.
<Nijabo> Anyone else had problems installing Chrome on Ubuntu 11.04 Beta1?
<ceed^> Schizoid: If you're still here: This notification/system tray situation is ridiculous. I really do not like that some of my notification icons are allowed (like Skype) while others (like Opera) isn't. I have enabled all. I think that should be a setting in the application itself whether to have a notification icon or not.
<Schizoid> ceed^: is there an easier way to enable them? other than using gsettings?
<Schizoid> Nijabo: I have google chrome dev build installed, wasn't a problem at all
<FoolishOwl> Nijabo, Chromium or Google Chrome?
<ceed^> Schizoid: gsettings is what I used, but I allowed all instead of naming each one.
<Schizoid> ceed^: oh, how do you do that?!
<ceed^> schi
<ceed^> sorry
<ceed^> Schizoid:  Hold on I'll find it
<Schizoid> http://www.fewt.com/2011/03/whitelist-utility-script-to-allow-apps.html this?
<Schizoid> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist " [ 'all' ] "
<ceed^> Schizoid: http://pastebin.com/cQTLHvFu
<FoolishOwl> Yep. Preferred Applications shows only Evolution. Not even an option to add a "custom" item.
<FoolishOwl> gnomefreak, thanks.
<gnomefreak> FoolishOwl: if i get around to it i will file a bug on it if i dont get answered. since i have other bugs to file. are you going to be around for the next few hours?
<FoolishOwl> gnomefreak, probably not, but I can check in if it's helpful.
<gnomefreak> FoolishOwl: can you pm me your email address. im hnot sure how lo0ng i will be here i have alot of work do to, so i would like to answer you when i find out the info or at least pm you with the bug number. OR if you can stay here for say 1 hour i will file the bug and give you the bug number in here so you can comment and confirm the bug.
<gnomefreak> ill be right back
<saxin> what is the status on nvidia geforce 9800gtx and ubuntu 11.04 atm? any problems that you know of?
<bjsnider> no
<saxin> so nvidia drivers should be fixed now?
<gnomefreak> i think they both have (ati and nvidia) but dont quote me on that)
<DasEi> is there a guide for changes 10>11 one can read up ?
<Schizoid> saxin: i have 11.04 with a geforce 8800GT and nvidia drivers, works well so fqr
<saxin> great
<Schizoid> a few compiz crashes here and there
<gnomefreak> thats compiz not video drivers
<Schizoid> gnomefreak: i know
<gnomefreak> compiz has been crashing for some people for a while. my chrashes have been fixed after fileing a bug :)
<gnomefreak> good afternoon mvo
<gnomefreak> FoolishOwl: can you please give me a link to your launchpad home page
<gnomefreak> you can PM it to me if you prefer
<bowser> my ubuntu logo turns sometimes blue, what does that mean?
<gnomefreak> bowser: what logo/where?
<vish> bowser: that means some app window is calling for attention
<bowser> gnomefr: top left corner
<gnomefreak> and what color is normal
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> bowser: not sure that i havent seen before or heard of yet
<Schizoid> mine does that during synaptic installs
<bowser> but clicking it does not do anything
<gnomefreak> ah vish knows ;)
 * gnomefreak never noticed that
<vish> :)
<gnomefreak> ok brb need to speak to wife
<bowser> unity and all - it is fantastic to see innovation in the user interfaces!
<bowser> and I'm not talking about the color change now :)
<vish> bowser: clicking on it wont do anything, but it might be improved »  bug 750119
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 750119 in unity (Ubuntu) "Clicking the blue Ubuntu button hides the reason it went blue" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750119
<bowser> I see
<cecko> It might be be cool if the logo worked, like in Maemo (Nokia N900), - that it would trigger whachyacallit - Dashboard in Maemo, Exposé on MacOS
<cecko> I mean I use the corners of the screen for windows selection and Expo (desktops selection), but clicking the logo would work without mouse also - on touch based devices - that seems to matter to designers now
<cecko> BTW is there any IRC client that would integrate with messaging menu in Ubnuntu's top panel?
<FoolishOwl> Funny, I'm just reading an article on Ars Technica on how the Thunderbird team is being brought back into the Mozilla team -- and most of the responses are, 'Who doesn't use Webmail now?'
<cecko> that's why we need FreedomBox, so that we can have our email ours again, yet accessible everywhere
<gnomefreak> crap where did he go
<gnomefreak> ok not sure if he knows how to use memo service so i guess i have to find his email
<dylan-m> Hey, I noticed Compiz crashes whenever I enable a plugin that wants the text plugin… which might relate to why the window switcher doesn't have any text. Anyone know if there's a bug report about this?
<om26er> dylan-m, for "whenever I enable a plugin" part there is a very famous bug not sure about the rest
<dylan-m> Nice timing! I just found it. Bug 685552, right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 685552 in unity (Ubuntu) "Compiz crashes when (en|dis)abling a plugin (ccsm) aka compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in sigc::signal_base::impl()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685552
<om26er> yes
<dylan-m> om26er Sounds like the text plugin is never enabled automatically. I must have been imagining it or something…
<zniavre> good evening
<JohnHeikkila> zniavre: Evening.
<JohnHeikkila> !offtopic > zniavre
<ubottu> zniavre, please see my private message
<Pici> People are allowed to say hi...
<zniavre> there is a way to clean the dash history please ?
<Pici> dash history?
<zniavre> file/folder/launcher
<Daekdroom> For a moment I thought he said bash
<zniavre> sorry for my english ...
<Pici> zniavre: Do you mean your bash history?  dash is not meant to be a login shell.
<zniavre> with unity if i type alt+f2 it gives all history how to clean it ?
<trism> zniavre: perhaps http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/how-to-clear-zeitgeist-history-quick.html
<zniavre> trying right now  i need to relog
<zniavre> sorry i forgot to thanks
<zniavre> but it does not work
<zniavre> :o)
<trism> zniavre: it worked here *shrugs*
<zniavre> ho ?
<zniavre> i typed today two wrong commands i just rm'ed as the websote told but the wrong commands still there
<Guest6485> every time i resume from suspend i get an error that suspend failed
<zniavre> site*
<Guest6485> even though it clearly didnt
<aditirex>  I have a problem with / , doesn't mount at start ( natty - kubuntu )
<trism> zniavre: oh, the alt+f2 history, yeah doesn't seem to work for that
<alexs> anyone have any issues with suspend?
<trism> zniavre: it did clear the recent files/apps though
<alexs> also i have no option to hibernate
<alexs> but thats probably something to do with crypted swap
<trism> zniavre: found it, gconf-editor: /apps/gnome-settings/gnome-panel/history-gnome-run , double click it and you can select and remove any commands you don't want in the history, then log out/back in and they are gone
<dylan-m> zniavre: Or, from the looks of it, run five other things :)
<zniavre> trism it did the trick  thank you
<Malkavian> hi, I installed natty and after an update a few minutes ago I cannot start ubuntu anylonger, I am using now the live session; how can I login back into the old system? when I try to boot, it comes to the login windows but then it would take no input
<Malkavian> some xserver packages were updated
<Malkavian> after the update i got a message that some gstream stuff were not updated ok
<Malkavian> anyone? is there anyway to recover the installation from the live cd?
<Malkavian> ok, where do I find the evolution mail and address book on the hard disk?
<Malkavian> as the update destroyed ubuntu completly I want at least my mails back
<Malkavian> anyone??
<Malkavian> i cannot even use the recovery console
<Malkavian> it would just stop loading
<bengold_> hey all, the files place in Unity doesn't seem to be indexing my files
<bengold_> If i search for files i know exist, I get no response
<Drknzz> Hi guys, how can i change grub's background colors to blue instead of purple?
<Malkavian> after the update a few minutes ago I restarted the machine and I could not login anylonger as the login screen would not take any input from me
<Malkavian> the recovery console stops loading after a few seconds
<ninjai> hey guys, ty be dead, I found this in dmesg: ata4.00: status: {DRDY ERR}, and ata4.00: status: { ABRT }.
<ninjai> wow
<ninjai> irrsi is glitching
<ninjai> lol
<ninjai> *i think my resize2fs is frozen
<ninjai> how can I be sure?
<SwedeMike> run iostat -x 5 and see if there is still activity on the drives
<Drknzz> ninjai: fsck it?
<skyjumper> installing Natty beta now... the installer app is really nice
<skyjumper> kudos to whoever worked on that
<Malkavian> hey has anyone any idea how I could recover the ubuntu installation?
<ninjai> SwedeMike: what package is iostat in?
<Malkavian> or at least where are the evolution mails??
<Malkavian> where do I find them on disk
<SwedeMike> ninjai: "apt-cache search iostat" to find out.
<skyjumper> Malkavian: in your home directory
<trancegeek> i just noticed a package named bamfdaemon
<trancegeek> bamf = bad ass mother fucker
<trancegeek> that's pretty bamf
<Malkavian> ok, I will try to recover my data and then say goodbye to ubuntu for ever
<trancegeek> bye
<ninjai> SwedeMike: everything is 0.0 :)
<ninjai> *:(
<trancegeek> !
<Malkavian> I just updated my system and I cannot even login
<trancegeek> just give up then
<trancegeek> it's not worth fixing it
<trancegeek> may as well go back to windows
<SwedeMike> ninjai: check with "ps auxw | grep resize" and see if it's in D state, then it might indeed be frozen, you can strace -p <pid> as well to see what it's doing.
<Malkavian> I would fix the damn thing if I knew how
<trancegeek> you would know how if you learned how :)
<charlie-tca__> Malkavian: I think evolution data is in ~/.evolution
<lcb> Malkavian, updated or upgraded?
<charlie-tca__> At least it used to be
<Malkavian> lcb: update+upgrade
<Malkavian> then restared
<lcb> Malkavian, from 10.10?
<Malkavian> no, from natty
<Malkavian> 11.04
<trancegeek> 11.10 is out?
<ninjai> SwedeMike: 41% this time when I checked.
<Malkavian> beta
<ninjai> cpu time
<lcb> i just did it on a desktop and everything's working
<charlie-tca__> trancegeek: no, 11.10 is not even started yet
<trancegeek> that's what i thought
<Malkavian> i installed the beta, upgraded packages  and then bang! no login
<trancegeek> oh he's talking apt commands
<Malkavian> not even the recovery console is working
<trancegeek> does it boot?
<ninjai> SwedeMike: earlier it was claiming to be using 102% of my cpu (I have a dual core), is it normal for this to use a lot of CPU? I'd think it would be more I/O than CPU
<lcb> Malkavian, when booting press SHIFT after bios messages them do dpkg
<SwedeMike> ninjai: don't remember.
<ninjai> ok
<Malkavian> lcb: just press shift?
<Malkavian> the system boots, but at the login windows won't take any input: mouse and keyboard are not working
<lcb> Malkavian, right after bios booting/messages. then click on ckean then dpkg then grub then failsate
<lcb> ckean=clean in typenglish
<Malkavian> lcb: can you give me the exact commands as I will try them right now but I need them on paper
<lcb> Malkavian, easy: you'll get a choice of linux normal or recovery
<lcb> then select recovery. you'l get a dialog with clean, dpkg, failsafe, grub and root
<lcb> do it all except root. the last one you do will be failsafe
<lcb> select default on failsafe, cancel, run X
<lcb> then, btw, do this:
<lcb> sudo apt-get update && check && apt-get -f install && reboot
<lcb> going back to windows is not a solution - it's part of the problem. the problem, normally, are ourselves :p
<patdk-wk> man, openoffice is killing me :(
<lcb> oops... wait..
<lcb> that 'check' must be apt-get check
<lcb> patdk-wk, that's because it's open. kill it and start again :)
<trancegeek> heh
<patdk-wk> hehe
<trancegeek> how do you display cpu stats through terminal?
<trancegeek> or... specs
<lcb> top
<patdk-wk> I have 3 spreadsheets open, and it takes 2+ min to click the mouse now
<patdk-wk> and I have 8gigs ram, with 4gigs free :(
<trancegeek> no like info about the cpu
<trancegeek> i know there's a command
<lcb> top
<trancegeek> it isn't top
<patdk-wk> cpu stats or specs?
<patdk-wk> stats is top :)
<trancegeek> specs
<ali1234> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<lcb> htop
<patdk-wk> system specs is either cat /proc/cpuinfo or lshw
<trancegeek> model name	: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor
<lcb> specs is another thing
<lcb> hardinfo, i guess it gives what yiou want
<trancegeek> not to brag or anything
<trancegeek> but... my cpu is at 100% usage at load 6.00 XD
<lcb> trancegeek, in other words.. is in trance ::)
<lcb> too many things loaded, probably
<trancegeek> umm no
<trancegeek> load average: 1.36, 1.10, 1.01
<lcb> firefox with too many addons
<trancegeek> and i'm running updates
<lcb> ohhh so wait
<trancegeek> i'm saying my cpu is at 100% usage when the load hits 6.00
<patdk-wk> 100% cpu and load have nothing to do with each other
<trancegeek> they aren't the same
<trancegeek> i know that
<lcb> 100 is too high tough... somethings cooking in background
<lcb> check with top
<SwedeMike> patdk-wk: "nothing" might be too strong, but you're basically right.
<trancegeek> zomg
<trancegeek> ok
<patdk-wk> well, have a very loose relation :)
<trancegeek> my cpu usage is at 22% average and i'm running updates
<Pici> topic
<Pici> oops
<trancegeek> i'm not saying my cpu usage is too much
<patdk-wk> my cpu usage hardly ever goes >10% even with a load of like 10
<trancegeek> prob poor io
<patdk-wk> it's good to have 24cores
<lcb> i sayd 100 is too high... i mean, there isn't higher
<trancegeek> oh yeah
<trancegeek> what kind of cpu?
<trancegeek> or
<trancegeek> cpus
<trancegeek> opteron?
<patdk-wk> dual x5650's
<trancegeek> yeah
<lcb> removing cd/s dvd/s from drives also helps, if you have it
<trancegeek> intel costs too much for what you get though
<patdk-wk> trancegeek, relative
<patdk-wk> it all depends on your load
<trancegeek> i haven't managed to max my cpu out yet unless it was a stress test so
<patdk-wk> amd doesn't make a cpu with enough onboard cache to be useful for me
<AnubArack> can I install 10.10 and then update to 10.04 from within ? I'm on a netbook and i saw Ubuntu Netbook edition was dicontinued so I want to get used to unity ...
<trancegeek> think i paid $130 for my cpu
<trancegeek> and it's the second best amd
<trancegeek> no
<trancegeek> $200
<lcb> AnubArack, you mean upgrade to 11.04
<Pici> Can we try to stay on-topic here folks?
<Malkavian> lcb: thanks; I will try it now
<AnubArack> my bad, yes 11.04
<skyjumper> unity's pretty cool... but where the hell are all the system settings?
<lcb> Malkavian, :) good luck. pray to your God and patience helps
<lcb> skyjumper, try under Themes & Tweaks
<skyjumper> lcb: where's that at?
<lcb> skyjumper, on natty bar, on the left, seleck Applications then the one i told you
<skyjumper> there's no 'themes & tweaks' in there
<lcb> skyjumper, are you on Ubuntu or Ubuntu CVlassic desktop?
<lcb> Classic..
<skyjumper> unity on natty beta
<lcb> but on login, did you select Ubuntu?
<lcb> skyjumper, don't you have a left bar ?
<skyjumper> looks like "Ubuntu" was auto selected
<skyjumper> there's a left bar
<lcb> so, the one with a + sign, it's Applications
<chris4585> when upgrading to 11.04 via the CD, where does the files in /home temporarily go?
<skyjumper> lcb: yes, clearly
<skyjumper> but there's nothing labeled 'themes' in there
<lcb> skyjumper, then, on that one, select it and you'll get more options. select themes & tweaks
<skyjumper> i see... the text in the top right is a pulldown
<lcb> ok
<lcb> skyjumper, don't change everything at one before you are familiarized with natty
<lcb> at one = at once*
<dougmencken> hi guys! just interesting: which gcc version will be in 11.04?
<dougmencken> and kernel version
<skyjumper> right
<skyjumper> this is way more slick than i expected
<dougmencken> (cond ((< (string->version "gcc") 4.6) (display "nope!")) (else (display "cool"))
<Pici> Looks like 4.5.2
<Pici> And 2.6.38.8.22
<Pici> dougmencken: ^
<dougmencken> nope! ;)
<dougmencken> 2.6.38.*8* o_0
<dougmencken> 2.6.38.2 is currently the last one in .38 series ;)
<Pici> Its probably some internal number.  I just grabbed it off of whatever rmadison said.
<Pici> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.7.21 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<chris4585> !ubiquity
<Pici> dougmencken: The source package says '2.6.38-8.40'
<chris4585> !info ubiquity
<ubottu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.33 (natty), package size 3982 kB, installed size 14880 kB
<dougmencken> hmm, okay, so migration to 4.6 is stalled :(
<rww> things after - are internal, yes
<dougmencken> Pici: okay, so it's 2.6.38
<Pici> rww: thanks
<dougmencken> rww: internal thing is FOSS community argh
<dougmencken> s/thing is/things in/
<dougmencken> the fact is: ~60% of packages are not buildable with 4.6 w/o patching; heh, what am I talking about, firefox source tarballs still require autocong 2.13 (>10 yeras old) ;)
<dougmencken> thanks you for information anyway, and good luck
<rww> dougmencken: I mean "internal" as in "not an upstream version number"
<rww> unless you're objecting to packages having versioning o.O
<ali1234> maybe he's objecting to packages having local patches, without which there'd be no need for versioning?
<dougmencken> so gcc 4.5.2 and linux 2.6.38.[0-3], okay, got it
<rww> ali1234: That'd be an equally odd stance.
<ali1234> even more so i think :)
<chris4585> does ubiquity have a dev channel? I'm having some data loss...
<dougmencken> bye guys, see you later
<trancegeek> patdk you liar
<trancegeek> you don't have 24 cores
<trancegeek> patdk-wk,
<patdk-wk> trancegeek heh?
<searayman> hey all i just tried upgrading from ubuntu 10.10 to natty and its all messy as hell right now. When I first logged on there were hug black blotches everywere and I hav no unity bar nothing
<searayman> anyoen in here able to help me with my problem?
<joumetal> searayman: have you tried classic desktop session?
<searayman> joumetal: yes, i am in tha now. Everything is workign but my compiz seemed to not start, and i am pretty sure i am in gnome not unity
<ali1234> i had same thing when i upgraded
<ali1234> no 3d in any of the desktops
<searayman> ali1234: did you fix it?
<ali1234> no, i reinstalled fresh
<ali1234> then it worked
<searayman> ahhh, i got a whoel lot of data i cant afford to loose
<ali1234> i never do upgrades on production machines anyway
<ali1234> it never, ever, works right
<searayman> lol :-)
<searayman> oopsy, i do it a lot
<searayman> think there is nyway to salvage this situation without doign a fresh install?
<joumetal> have you same gpu?
<ali1234> i only did the upgrade to see how broken it was this time, turns out "very"
<ali1234> the gpu in the machine was pineview
<searayman> joumetal: yea i hvent changed any hardware
<PresuntoRJ> searayman: does it still boot via live cd?
<searayman> havent tried, and dont have any cd's available at this time
<PresuntoRJ> searayman: you could try to backup up what you need then (booting via live CD) to an external drive or USB dongle (pen drive), or another machine in the network - that is in the nature of a beta release, things can go a lot worng
<searayman> if i have a dual boot and re install fresh will it erase windows?
<meganerd> searayman: it depends on how you do the install
<searayman> if i do it via the gui?
<searayman> from the live cd
<meganerd> searayman: there are many options, one wrong click and you can wipe the whole drive
<searayman> i know....
<searayman> lol
<meganerd> searayman: so you can do it both ways
<meganerd> searayman: what I am saying is that result is deendanding on you :)
<searayman> can i boot off a external hard drive like i can with a usb drive?
<meganerd> should be depending
<meganerd> searayman: it depends on the BIOS of the computer you are using, but in theory yes
<searayman> ok, well thats the only thing i possibel have with me at the moment lol
<meganerd> searayman: I have a hard drive on me with 10.04 installed on it.  It works on most modern machines, but not all.
<searayman> also can i store all my files on my external alongside the bootable iso on the drive?
<searayman> also how can i check real quick if i need amd or i386 iso?
<meganerd> uname -a
<meganerd> will tell you what you have.  If you have less than 4 GiB of RAM then you don't really need the 64 bit one
<searayman> thnks, my insticnt was correct on what i had, just wanted to make sure
<searayman> do you know of a good torent? for the i 386 natty the one i am tryign to download wont even download the torrent file
<searayman> and direct download is saying 1 day....
<meganerd> I just pull them from the ubuntu site: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta
<searayman> ok i just found a faste rone
<searayman> 2 min
<searayman> for backing up do you think one large tar would work?
<mrdeb> why is 1104 hitting more sources
<searayman> ?
<meganerd> searayman: there are thousands of ways of backing up.
<searayman> i just want an easy way. I have a few folders
<meganerd> searayman: yes it could work, it would also preserve permissions
<searayman> and music and some movies
<searayman> i will do that
<searayman> now does the external hard drive i am booting from have to soley be the iso thts bootable or can i have my backed up files on there too?
<meganerd> make sure that the destination file system can handle large files.  FAT32 for example tops out at 2 GB, and I have had NTFS fail at 4 GB (older version of NTFS from NT4)
<PresuntoRJ> searayman: it it has enough free sapce, it can hold any files you copy to it also
<searayman> k, but could both be on there, since i am compressign in tar its not huge my backed up files
<searayman> PresuntoRJ: thanks i just wasnt sure if it would mess up with the install
<searayman> PresuntoRJ: do i have to do somethign special to the iso to make it bootable?
<PresuntoRJ> searayman: not really, every Ubuntu release ISO is bootable... just dont copy it to a pen drive or external drive and expect it to boot from...
<searayman> ok cool, lmost done compressing all my things
<PresuntoRJ> searayman: the ISO is like a ZIP or TAR.GZ file that contais the image os a CD
<searayman> hopefully this goes well
<searayman> thanks, i am new to programing just started my cs/it major this year although i have used ubuntu for years i am finally gettign to figure how things work
<PresuntoRJ> there is an application in the default Ubuntu installation just to create bootable drives from ISO images... there are other ways to do that in a Windows or Mac also... and, ofcourse, the ISO can be burst to a CD-R via Burn Image option (the name may vary)
<PresuntoRJ> searayman: good
<searayman> but i do not need to create a bootable drivve of my iso right just dump it on my external?
<coz_>  good day to all
<soreau> Why does natty have an official release date already? I thought release dates were always to-be-determined until the actual release
<searayman> PresuntoRJ: also any suggestions to make sure i only overwrite my old ubuntu install and not windows?
<charlie-tca__> Got to have a target date to aim for
<jbicha> soreau: official dates have been set in advance for many releases now
<charlie-tca__> Every release has a target date set 6 months in advance
<soreau> I guess they reserve the right to change it at any time :P
<charlie-tca__> yup, and sometimes it does move around
<charlie-tca__> 10.10 release date was originally set for the end of October, but got moved up
<mrdeb> listen
<mrdeb> why is apt getting updates in 1104
<mrdeb> isnt it stable by onw
<Pici> mrdeb: What does the changelog say?
<mrdeb> Pici: i dont read that
<BUGabundo> yo o/ :D
<yofel> it was an apt bugfix release, why shouldn't we get that?
<yofel> hey BUGabundo ^^
<BUGabundo> no more ship it :\
<genii-around> mrdeb: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/a/apt/apt_0.8.13.2ubuntu1/changelog)
<mrdeb> hey guys
<mrdeb> the new kernel is downloading. is this gonna scrwe up the nvidia driver from working? if so, how do you remove and isntall it againt from command line only
<mrdeb> in case i have to do it
<py_> hello i am having sound problems on my macbook pro 5,5
<py_> the funny thing is it works on login
<py_> but not when i am loged in
<py_> this is my alsa report
<py_> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=168d06d9804c518a198ae79bc1ba46fea1159c61
<yofel> mrdeb: if you installed the packaged nvidia driver you shouldn't have to worry about that
<fili> hello all, question: Ubuntu 11.04 beta - is there any way to minimise stuff like evolution / emphaty to the main top panel instead of the unity panel on the left?
<mrdeb> yeah but to be sure, should i unistall before rebooting into new kernel and install it again from jockey
<mrdeb> ?
<yofel> mrdeb: no
<mrdeb> r u sure
<yofel> it'll get rebuilt when the kernel is installed
<yofel> automatically
<mrdeb> ok
<mrdeb> i heard this doesnt always owrk though
<yofel> well, it does have failure potential, but it does work 98% of the time usually
<mrdeb> it not, how do you recover rom command line to remove nvidia and install it again
<yofel> apt-get remove nvidia-current; apt-get install nvidia-current
<yofel> no need to touch xorg.conf for that
<mrdeb> ok thanks
<skyjumper> anyone have a patch for vmware modules on natty beta?
<searayman> PresuntoRJ: so i am about to go, trnsfering the last files. All i have to do is reboot with my external drive plugged via usb right? Maybe set boot options?
<bjsnider> mrdeb, there is a command you can run to make sure the nvidia driver is installed after you finished upgrading the kernel
<mrdeb> oh really
<bjsnider> mrdeb, the command is dkms status
<mrdeb> should i run that right now
<bjsnider> is the kernel finished upgrading?
<mrdeb> no
<mrdeb> it's downloading
<bjsnider> run it after it finishes installing but before rebooting
<mrdeb> im scared
<mrdeb> if you copy all files from one hdd to the next, how do you then install grub to the second hdd
<TLF> hello
<TLF> I did a dist-upgrade today, rebooted
<drmorphias> TLF, hi
<TLF> and I can't login through gdm
<TLF> any clues??
<AnubArack> how can I upgrade my 10.10 to 11.04 ?
<BUGabundo> ofc
<BUGabundo> !upgrade > AnubArack
<ubottu> AnubArack, please see my private message
<TLF> mmmm
<TLF> I think is a problem in whole GNOME
<TLF> :(
<mrdeb> eh
<AnubArack> BUGabundo, none of those links have the answer
<BUGabundo> what ?
<BUGabundo> AnubArack: $ update-manager -d
<BUGabundo> go go go
 * Pici points at release notes in topic
<drmorphias> go go gadget, go! :-)
<BUGabundo> ta ta ran ta ta rannn
<PresuntoRJ> !upgrade > PresuntoRJ
<ubottu> PresuntoRJ, please see my private message
<BUGabundo> eehheh
<drmorphias> i love ubuntu.  i got a decent OS and i got world of warcraft working.  heck, i dont need windows for the rest of my life :D
<mrdeb> bug?
<BUGabundo> haumpf
<coz_> drmorphias,  :)
<ubuntuguy> What customizations will we be able to make to unity?
<ali1234> you can pin different apps to the launcher bar
<ali1234> you can make the launch never hide
<ubuntuguy> WIll you be able to make the lancher smaller?
<ali1234> don't think so
<ubuntuguy> :l
<ali1234> i don't think you can do anything but those two things
<krabador> please, tell me that i can move down the bar at the left on unity
<ali1234> what do you mean "move down"
<ubuntuguy> Nope, you won't be able to move bAR
<ali1234> you mean move it to the bottom of the screen?
<ddbt-nl> is the non-complete snapping to half of the screen of the terminal already reported as a bug? it still leaves some open space around the edges.. it looks kinda sloppy
<mrdeb> ddbt-nl: are you windows blank
<searayman> PresuntoRJ: hey when i tried boot options and chose usb device my computer just hanged and never booted off my external hard drive?
<mrdeb> did you install to that partition
<ddbt-nl> is the snapping of the terminal to one half of the screen already reported as a bug? it does not snap completely and it still leaves some space around the corners. this looks sloppy.
<zaery> I've got a radeon 6970m, and ubuntu's telling me that I don't need any additional drivers to make it work nicely, does anyone know if the default drivers are actually good?
<mrdeb> zaery: they work and ar emor stable than the ati drivers, but less peformance. what are you gonna do with they
<mrdeb> them
<zaery> play games with wine, how much less performance?
<searayman> anyoen know how i can boot off of an external hard drive?
<switch10_> searayman: use unetbootin to put it on the drive.
<searayman> switch10_: trying but it does not see my external....
<mrdeb> wine sucks
<searayman> switch10_: ubuntu sees my external though cause i see it on the desktop and can put things on it or take things frm it
<searayman> switch10_: any other ideas?
<switch10_> searayman: have you tried the USB creator that comes with ubuntu?
<searayman> i think so whats it called again, i tried one other thing but forget its name
<switch10_> searayman: startup disk creator
<graingert> heya
<graingert> what "Updates" should I have ticked in "Software Sources"?
<graingert> important, Recomended proposed and unsuported?
<searayman> switch10_: tha tone only recognizes my hard drive...
<thiebaude> graingert, i choose all of them :)
<charlie-tca__> graingert: normally, you do not want proposed or backports
<charlie-tca__> since once natty releases, that would mean you get the untested packages as soon as they hit
<graingert> cool just unticked backports
<mrdeb> it seems the blank windows are fixed
<cg2916> how to i make it so that GRUB starts with the menu as default instead of the command line?
<mrdeb> no. still blank windows
<Narc> Hello all. I looked on the web but I'd like to be sure : Natty will use GNOME 2.x, right ? Not GNOME 3...
<yofel> yes, unity and gnome 2.32
<Narc> Thanks yofel
<bgold> Hey guys. Am I using the File Lens wrong, or is it just not working properly yet? On a fresh install of Natty with only one file in my pictures dir (tornado.png), it doesn't fidnd it at all
<DasEi> !editor
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<DasEi> what was this new editor, changed for oo in natty called again ?
<bgold> LibreOffice?
<DasEi> bgold: yup, thank you
<bgold> Does the File Search in Unity work for anyone here?
<Kevin1a> I just noticed that the "floating gnome foot screensaver" is still present in the Natty Beta.  Shouldn't this have been removed since Ubuntu now uses ?
<Kevin1a> Unity
<charlie-tca__> Unity does not replace Gnome
<Narc> Kevin1a: Ubuntu still uses GNOME, Unity is just a "shell" for GNOME
<charlie-tca__> it adds to it
<gordonjcp> nemo: ping
<nemo> pong
<nemo> so. how goes the ATI card :)
<gordonjcp> nemo: I went down the "modify the theme" route
<gordonjcp> nemo: you total, total genius
<magn3ts> Which is dumber? Unity not coming with a config tool, or GNOME3 completely lacking the ability to change even the GTK+ theme?
<nemo> gordonjcp: yeah. but I'm still irritated that all that is necessary
<gordonjcp> nemo: yeah
<nemo> hm. I wonder if natty has picked up the compiz focus fix
<gordonjcp> nemo: I'm considering a package of "make ubuntu not suck" tweaks
<nemo> the one that was bugging up various applications (like firefox 4)
<nemo> it was landed on compiz just a couple of weeks ago
<gordonjcp> oh ghod this is amazing, I've been on this for about ten minutes now and not even a little bit of eyestrain
<Kevin1a> I actually left Ubuntu because of Unity, but after trying Gnome 3 and not particularly likeing it either I've decided to test drive both Ubuntu Natty and Fedora 15 and let them fight for my affection.  I have to say, I'm starting to hate Unity less now that I'm using it, but a lot of the stuff still seems counterintuitive.
<gordonjcp> Kevin1a: I still don't like the ugly strip down the side
<gordonjcp> but losing the knackered monitor effect on windows is good
<ali1234> you could just carry on using classic
<thiebaude> im just using 11.04 with gnome and macbuntu :) with nvidia drivers not installed,lol
<nemo> ali1234: that's what I'm doing :)
<ali1234> that's what i'm doing too
<nemo> ali1234: but I may give unity another shot in a week or two. it may have improved, maybe
<gordonjcp> I *know* my LCD isn't great, I don't need fake blurry wobbly effects to make it look worse
<Kevin1a> I agree, I'm on a netbook 1200x600 or something like that.  Screen real estate is already uber-scarce for me.  A lot of windows hang off the bottom half of the screen and I have to tab to the unseen confirm or next buttons and hope I don't accidently hit quit
<nemo> gordonjcp: the only effect I'm willing to slow down my sucky intel card on my laptop for is gaussian blur on translucent terminals
<nemo> gordonjcp: and that slows it down enough w/o having that huge drop shadow
<nemo> Kevin1a: on my laptop, where I'm still using gnome classic, I have only one bar, along the top, and I shrunk that one to 24px
<nemo> er
<nemo> 20px
<nemo> (also replaced the App/Places/Sys w/ the button menu
<nemo> )
<nemo> my mom has gone a step farther and set her menu to autohide
<ali1234> can't stand that button menu myself
<ali1234> it just means i have tomake 1 extra click when launching a program
<nemo> ali1234: if you want to have the broken up menu, you can have that while still reducing space on a bar by forcing a "translation" of it
<nemo> change the text to like  App/Loc/Sys
<ali1234> i don't want to reduce space
<nemo> or A / P / S
<nemo> or whatever
<ali1234> i want it to be nice and big so i can easily click on it
<nemo> ali1234: well. this is for fitting more on a bar, if you're trying to do away with the bottom bar
<ali1234> i'm not
<nemo> guess you're not on a laptop
<Kevin1a> Nemo: I've been using gnome classic with no bottom bar and an emerald theme that makes the boarders really really thin.  I know the keyboard shortcuts anyway, so I don't need the buttons anyway, just a place to grab when I'm tiling windows.
<ali1234> if i was, i would use hildon
<nemo> Kevin1a: I did a custom theme w/ really tiny/thin buttons/sliders :)
<ali1234> i still use human-theme
<nemo> well. I'm still using human, just human + skinniness
<gordonjcp> I think the idea of sticking "System Settings" under the power button icon is fundamentally retarded
<ali1234> don't like thin borders... can't resize windows properly with them
<ali1234> also i patched gtk to get rid of the dumb resize gripper
<ali1234> my system is basically intrepid but with less bugs :)
<Kevin1a> Is it on the web somewhere, or just a personal use thing?  I think gnome-shell and unity have a lot of potential, it just seems it's not here yet.  I actually liked the older mock ups of gnome-shell better than what it's turned into.  I like how unity integrates the title bar into the taskbar.  It's ugly as hell, but it saves me some vertical pixels.  Would probably look better if close, max, min buttons where alligned left and ubuntu butt
<Kevin1a> on was hidden and triggered by dragging the mouse to corner like with g3
<ali1234> the only thing i use that isn't in the natty repos is the gtk patches, and those are 1 line each got gtk+2 and gtk+3 (just change a TRUE to a FALSE in gtkwindow.c)
<ali1234> oh i use that ppa that fixes the indicators to not leave a 1 inch gap between them and the panel
<Kevin1a> ali1234: link me please, that's been bugging me for ages.  Those indicators.  You mean the ones that pop up in the see through black rectangle right?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> this was the procedure i used for maverick: http://pastebin.com/Jimg1W4S
<ali1234> haven't finalized the instructions for natty yet but i will
<ali1234> this is how you get rid of the grippers through patching: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29209/disable-resize-gripper-in-windows/33658#33658
<Kevin1a> I'm fine with the grippers, I just want to move the indicators to eliminate the gap
<ali1234> the ppa is in the pastebin
<ali1234> maybe not yet updated for natty, idk
<Kevin1a> Hmmm, I'll keep an eye out.  I don't see a medibuntu repo for Natty yet either.  I just used a deb from a different repo to install the codecs I needed.
#ubuntu+1 2011-04-06
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, are you using any btrfs partitions at the moment?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> and boot is slow as never
<BUGabundo> damn
<bjsnider> really. how slow?
<BUGabundo> like over a minute boot time
<bjsnider> just with natty?
<BUGabundo> let me upload the logs
<BUGabundo> don't have anything else
<bjsnider> yeah but you had a btrfs partition with maverick right?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: they will be at http://bootcharts.f.bugabundo.net/ soon
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: not sure :S
<BUGabundo> tooooo long agoi
<mrdeb> 1104 is #1 woohoo
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, i wonder if this is bug 716736
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 716736 in ureadahead (Ubuntu) "ureadhead slow down my boot using btrfs FS for root" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716736
<BUGabundo> maybe
<mrdeb> who uses anything but ext4
<bjsnider> i'm not using it as root and it's clearly slowing boot times here
<searayman> just installed natty, do i installed natty how do i set up dual moitors to not be mirrors?
<mrdeb> is ubuntu 10.04 64 bit worth it
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: started on BluBUG-natty-20110402-1.png
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: and copy files in BTRFS/SSD seem *extremely* slow
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, i can't see the expanded version, so there's not enough detail
<BUGabundo> sure there is
<BUGabundo> click on the right side
<BUGabundo> but I've uploaded them to the bug
<BUGabundo> 100MBs to upload
<BUGabundo> gonna take a while
<searayman> anyone here usign natty with dual moitors?
<mrdeb> no
<searayman> Cause i got it to stop mirrorign but the bar on top appears on both screens
<mrdeb> does anyone kno how to purge banshee to heck
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, there are a bunch of 85+ sec. btrfs processes in your bootchart
<BUGabundo> haumpf
<bjsnider> can't be designed that way, right?
<searayman> does compiz work with natty?
<bjsnider> i mean it's not supposed to do that
<ali1234> searayman: yes, unity uses it
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: if you look at the older ones, it doesn't
<ali1234> searayman: so does classic
<searayman> ali1234: how do i know if its on or not?
<mrdeb> compiz is borken in 1104 searayman
<mrdeb> you should use classic no effect desktop, then all is good
<ali1234> since when?
<ali1234> it's working here
<mrdeb> always
<ali1234> um... no
<mrdeb> you must e lucky
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, that bug was reported on feb 10 and no one has noticed it
<searayman> well i am not on classic and things seem to be workign fine
<ali1234> mrdeb: did you upgrade from maverick?
<mrdeb> no
<mrdeb> i did a daily build
<ali1234> what graphics card?
<mrdeb> windows are blank and programs crash out to log in screen
<mrdeb> nvidia
<searayman> i have no idea
<ali1234> ah
<ali1234> not tested nvidia yet
<mrdeb> doesnt matter
<ali1234> sure it does
<mrdeb> i use class gnome no effects
<ali1234> compiz works fine on intel
<mrdeb> classic
<ali1234> with both unity and classic
<mrdeb> how much ram are you using
<ali1234> i dunnno about 500mb?
<mrdeb> i get 700mb on start up
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: strange
<BUGabundo> I had nothing that old
<mrdeb> with nvidia drive installed, not even using compiz
<ali1234> that machine is 32 bit
<mrdeb> without nvidia it was 250
<mrdeb> so what is going on here
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, maybe you know who to ping
<ali1234> on the 64 bit machine i see about 900mb in use
<ali1234> but 200 of that is from gvfsd
<mrdeb> yeah
<mrdeb> 32bit is 700
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: no idea who :\
<BUGabundo> its like it btrfs.fsck on *every* boot
<BUGabundo> let me try to downgrade btrfs tools
<bjsnider> it's definitely doing a fsck, but so is fsck.ext4
<mrdeb> i coudlnt run 1104 on a computer with 512mb ram
<mrdeb> had to go back to 1004
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  658K 2011-04-01 20:05 btrfs-tools_0.19+20100601-3ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<BUGabundo> don't have an older one :(
<mrdeb> so is natty a sperm whale
<mrdeb> is that why those logos are in the background
<searayman> how do i acces my firefox settings, i seee no files options etc at the top of the screen for firefox...
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, if it's ureadahead it could be pitti. his name is on a couple of the uploads
<Pici> "Narwhal"
<mrdeb> searayman: tools options
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, i wonder what would happen to boot times if you removed btrfs-tools?
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> I wonder if it would even boot
<searayman> mrdeb: where are tools options? I dont see it anywhere
<BUGabundo> btrfs has no native kernel support
<mrdeb> searayman: edit, preferences from the mneu
<bjsnider> the fs driver has to be in the kernel
<BUGabundo> let me try
<BUGabundo> if I don't come back
<BUGabundo> its all your fault :P
<bjsnider> i think btrfs-tools is to create and fsck the filesystem
<searayman> mrdeb: thats the things i dont see anymenue for firefox at the top liek i do for other pplications
<BUGabundo> rebooting
<BUGabundo> wish me luck
<mrdeb> searayman: you hav eto move to where the gnome panel normally is, and it will show you those
<ddbt-nl> is the snapping of the terminal to one half of the screen already reported as a bug? it does not snap completely and it still leaves some space around the corners. this looks sloppy.
<arand> ddbt-nl: I think all snapping is done like this, and by design.
<searayman> mrdeb: yea see they appear fofr other applications just not firefox
<ddbt-nl> arand: please try it and see it is not the same as with other apps
<mrdeb> searayman: that is weird. try maximizing maybe or not. or go ito classic desktop to chagne the settings
<mrdeb> i have to go now adios
<ddbt-nl> arand: take a look at the space on the right size and at the bottom
<arand> I'll check, I though it was for all apps
<ddbt-nl> arand: *side
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: back
<ddbt-nl> arand: nope, the terminal behaves differently to for instance firefox or nautilu
<BUGabundo> safe and soun
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, that was fast
<arand> BUGabundo: btrfs issues I heard?
<BUGabundo> (with no btrfs tools LOL)
<arand> What does btrfsck actually do on boot when iit doesn't as in my case, just fail completely?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, of course without that package you wouldn't be able to fsck the partition should there be a problem
<arand> Well btrfsck can't repair things anyways ;)
<BUGabundo> arand: oh yes it can
<bjsnider> arand, it seems to be slowing down boot times if there's a btrfs partition involved
<bjsnider> either that or ureadahead
<arand> Afaik, current version is read-only
<arand> I know the current btrfsck tool isn't particularly fast no
<bjsnider> arand, it's being executed every boot
<arand> It was completely disabled from even checking on boot until the last update
<bjsnider> not just every 30 boots
<BUGabundo> stupid pidgin X stack
<BUGabundo> leaving labels on my screen :(
<arand> I guess it fails to fsck and mark it as clean then?
<bjsnider> arand, you seem to know more about it than we do
<bjsnider> arand, there's a bug related to this, 716736
<arand> bug #716736
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 716736 in ureadahead (Ubuntu) "ureadhead slow down my boot using btrfs FS for root" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716736
<ddbt-nl> and what about the terminal snapping bug?
<arand> bjsnider: Well, I got https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/btrfs-tools/+bug/748340 In the recent update, due to messy snapshot tree strcture I can only assume...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 748340 in btrfs-tools (Ubuntu) "btrfsck fails with "unsupported option features", must [ignore] to boot" [Undecided,New]
<bjsnider> arand, i think we're running into something different here
<bjsnider> arand, that's more like it
<arand> Hmm, probably
<arand> What, that's what you are seeing as well?
<BUGabundo> very slow boot times
<BUGabundo> slow copying files
<bjsnider> it's doing an fsck and failing. and it's taking forever
<BUGabundo> *very* slow apt
<BUGabundo> though that was fixed
<arand> Hmm, that sounds possbly like a separate issue, I just get downright fail, not slowdons or such...
<bjsnider> arand, you have to intervene to boot the system?
<arand> ddbt-nl: Ah, remebered I was using classic on the VM, can't check it I'm afraid, you should bugreport it though, on either, unity or gnome-terminal...
<arand> bjsnider: Yea.
<ddbt-nl> is that on launchpad? (it is my first time to write a bug report)
<arand> bjsnider: Current btrfsck version on ubuntu just fails when run against my btrfs, If I grab the debian version, it works externally, but I can't manage to get it working nicely with mpountall it seems
<arand> ddbt-nl: Yes, but run "ubuntu-bug unity" in the terminal and it will automate a bit for you
<ddbt-nl> thank you
<ddbt-nl> i will try and see what i can do
<BUGabundo> what the.... http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=149803
<arand> ddbt-nl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/710271
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 710271 in compiz (Ubuntu) "invisible window border problems" [High,Fix released]
<arand> ddbt-nl: Quoted: "This bug can still be seen in gnome-terminal but I'm not seeing the effect as strongly in nautilus."
<ddbt-nl> i know.. so it isn't completeyly fixed?
<arand> ddbt-nl: It was apparently fixed for most applications, but gnome-terminal's way of using fixed-size resising seems to still be incompatible, you might want to ask on that bug report if a new bug should be filed against gnome-terminal or if the bug should be re-opened..
<ddbt-nl> hmm, gotta create a launchpad account first then
<arand> BUGabundo: If you run btrfsck from a liveCD, how long does that take?
<BUGabundo> arand: usually seconds
<ddbt-nl> and what about the "ugly" wide wireless network icon.. we used to have such a wonderful small icon for it..
<arand> BUGabundo: Seems like btrfsck is all kinds of wonky =) Might've been better to follow debian's example and just leave it disabled ;)
<BUGabundo> hehee
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, i guess we should leave the package uninstalled
<BUGabundo> :(
<bjsnider> arand, maybe there's a stable upstream version?
<arand> The problem is, upstream is working on the new spanking btrfsck, that can actually fix problems it discovers, so I'm not sure there will be much chance of good updates for this "old", read-only btrfsck
<bjsnider> arand, you're not giving me much confidence in btrfs-tools
<arand> Well the easies way to diable btrfsck atm is just to unlink /sbin/fsck.btrfs so it doesn't point to btrfsck
<arand> That way mountall will just go "can't find it, fsck it" and move on, like it was before it was enabled in the latest version
<arand> bjsnider: Well it's just the fsck tool that's lacking I guess.
<searayman> when I have multiple firefox windows open and minimize one or two I can not get them back unless i minimize all of them. ANyone else have this bug?
<AnubArack> when i try to run time and date settings nothing happens
<ninwa> Hey all, does anybody know if it's possible to cause the launcher to take up the whole screen?
<ninwa> Or whatever the name is for the ubuntu button in the top left :) (Natty)
<ninwa> and of course I mean by default. I do know there's an expand button
<Kevin1a> It does on my netbook so yes
<Kevin1a> You mean the launcher you get when you hit the super button right?
<ninwa> yeah, it does on my laptop too
<ninwa> but on my desktop it doesn't
<ninwa> (larger screen :p)
<ninwa> (and well, resolution, which is whats important :)
<AnubArack> It's annoying that you cant drag and drop from the lens to the launcher -_-
<Kevin1a> Yep, I know it's supposed to decide automatically, based on your screen size.  Having said that, I'm almost certain there will be a config file somewhere you can edit to tell it to always open fullscreen.  Unfortunetly, there is no config utility yet. :(
<ninwa> Kevin1a, minor annoyance at worse so I'll poke around for a config file, but you're right if it doesn't already exist im sure there will be some way to change it
<ninwa> in a gui
<AnubArack> Ubuntu Tweak, dooh
<Kevin1a> I'm searching / right now to see if I can find something.
<ali1234> there's a button in the bottom right corner, if you click it, it fills the screen
<ali1234> however, it doesn't actually show you any more useful stuff
<ninwa> it does, but it doesn't stay that way if you click it again
<ninwa> if you close and open the window again I mean
<ali1234> yeah
<AnubArack> an you guys access the Date and Time ?
<ninwa> ok, well maybe I can move on to a second problem :p, before upgrading to natty my speakers worked, now they dont. my usb headset has continue d working however. I've tried everything I can in sound preferences
<ninwa> maybe I should reinstall alsa / pulse?
<ninwa> AnubArack, the config app? works form e
<ninwa> for me*
<AnubArack> it does not for me :( not in the sys tray and not in the settings menu
<AnubArack> just won't start anything
<ninwa> AnubArack, try reinstalling it using the software center
<ali1234> can i turn off the "apps available for download" thing?
<Kevin1a> @Ninwa: I couldn't find a config file.  Perhaps someone who gets on later will know, or maybe ask on the forums.  In regards to Pulseaudio, it's the closest thing to a linux virus.  I am a huge Fedora fan, but their use of Pulseaudio, is like a 10/10 hot chick that secretly has a penis.  Are you using a pretty typical soundcard, or do you have some kind of speacial hardware?
<ninwa> Kevin1a, I actually just discovered something kind of funny, the speakers actually work, it's just the "test speakers" button that doesn't
<ali1234> if "a pretty typical soundcard" = intel HDA, then...
<ninwa> I was making sure they worked in the preferences before switching back to my speakers without actually having played any audio through anything else
<ninwa> so disregard :]
<ninwa> Kevin1a, that said, thank you for investigating the config file, if I find anything I'll let you know
<Kevin1a> Hmmmm, I wonder if it reverted to alsa or something, and that's why the test doesn't work.  Either way, as long as they work!
<ali1234> if you remove pulseaudio you lose ability to adjust volume, at least you do on maverick
<h3sp4wn> there is no pretty typical intel hda they all need different quirks to get the jacks right
<ali1234> so it's pretty easy to tell if that happened :)
<AnubArack> what's the keyboard shortcut to toggle workspaces ?
<ali1234> h3sp4wn: not just the jacks... the random drop outs ae pretty annoying too
<ali1234> but strangely it only happens with pulse :)
<AnubArack> nevermind. it's Super-S
<h3sp4wn> so use oss4
<ali1234> bwahahahaha
<ali1234> yeah right
<Kevin1a> If you remove pulseaudio, you can install alsa-mixer and some other package that will put a different volume control in your panel.
<ali1234> then instead of losing sound in 1 app, i can get a nice kernel crash
<ali1234> good stuff
<ali1234> anyway i'll stop trolling now :)
<ninwa> Kevin1a, it just occurred to me, such a setting would be someting configured in compiz
<ali1234> i'm happy with just alsa, and using the volume control on my speakers :)
<h3sp4wn> anyway what i need to know is r600 working properly on the beta
<ali1234> one day i might buy a proper sound card to replace this onboard junk
<ninwa> and settings for unity compiz plugin exist, nothing to make it full-screened though
<Kevin1a> Ubuntu has always been the best distro for recognising my hardware.  So far the only thing that is giving me problems is the bluetooth.  I always have to run /etc/init.d/bluetooth/ restart or something like that to make it work.  I'm probably just going to make it a script and set it as a startup program.    That's fruestrating, hopefully we'll get some kind of config tool before the final release.
<Kevin1a> The second part of my comment was in regards to compiz, no confusion. :D
<mrdeb> how often are 1104 packages updated daily
<ceed^> Anyone tried to install Google Earth on natty (all updates)? I did and it runs but fonts are unreadable.
<mrdeb> no. google is evil
<rww> mrdeb: ... when changes are made?
<ceed^> mrdeb: I know. Someone feeling the need to say they're not, are.
<mrdeb> hmm?
<ceed^> Google Earth is a pretty amazing app tho...
<mrdeb> who is running 1104
<rww> mrdeb: Presumably most of the channel.
<mrdeb> not based on them not answering my qs
<rww> mrdeb: Perhaps that's because they're not here, or don't feel a desire to answer questions that don't make sense.
<mrdeb> really
<mrdeb> well that rules my case out
<rww> If all 243 people were around and talking at once, that'd be... interesting.
<mrdeb> do you know if today's 38 kernel has the speed patch?
<Chr|s> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not intended for production systems.
<Chr|s> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<mrdeb> the sound driver is improved
<ali1234> mrdeb: check the gitweb
<mrdeb> i dont know what tmeans
<micahg> mrdeb: are you referring to the scheduler?
<rww> The speed patch that came out months ago? Yes, it does.
<somethinginteres> getting a prompt to enter a "keyring password" for my "login keyring" after login on 11.04. It says it is b/c it didn't get unlocked when I logged in. I have not set up any keyring or separate password to my a/c login
<eoin_> somethinginteres: use account password
<eoin_> somethinginteres: it happens when yoou have autologin enbled
<somethinginteres> eoin_: thanks,  I entered that, it didn't seem to work.
<arand> somethinginteres: Using an empty password?
<tonyyarusso> Anyone else unable to start the installer on Beta 1, i386?  Bunch of terminal errors, even when just trying to do the integrity check.
<somethinginteres> arand: perhaps. None was explicitly set. I am just going to disable autologin
<ninwa> How do I stop new windows from spawning with their title bars hidden by the top panel? It seems to happen pretty regularly and prevents me from being able to move them.
<digitalfiz> ninwa, hold alt and click the window and drag it down
<digitalfiz> thats the only fix right now i know of
<digitalfiz> you can click anywhere in the window while holding alt and it will grab the window so you can move it
<ninwa> digitalfiz, useful tip, thank you :)
<ninwa> digitalfiz, have you experienced the problem im referring to though?
<digitalfiz> np it was getting me too the folders would do that to me almost everytime and its very aggrevating
<ninwa> ah
<ninwa> :]
<digitalfiz> gedit does too
<kubu2> why is rekonq telling me to install flash when it's already installed?
<ninwa>  /join #imgur
<searayman> is there anyway to re-order the launchers on the unity bar?
<thiebaude> bug 725434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 725434 in cairo (Ubuntu Natty) "Nvidia drivers lead to extra memory usage for each process using libGL" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725434
<Chr|s> anyone having issues activating video card?
<somethinginteres> Chris: not for my Nvidia card. If you get errors you should join #ubuntu-bugs and ask for help in submiting a report
<Chr|s> alright thanks
<j2cool> where is enable desktop effects located in 11.04?
<j2cool> it is no longer in appearance
<ceed^> Can't get to omgubuntu at all now. I know they were being attacked. Wonder what it is this time.
<c00lryguy> Anyone know how i could install libasound on natty?
<woonix> apt-get install libasound2
<c00lryguy> I have a ruby library that depends on libasound and isnt working with libasound2
<c00lryguy> if i change the dependencies in the file to libasound2.. would it work the same?
<woonix> sounds iffy
<c00lryguy> looks like im gonna actually need to program
<woonix> hopefully that is less iffy
<woonix> ;)
<c00lryguy> why is it so dead in here anyways?
<rypervenche> Becuase we're all afraid of Unity O_o
<c00lryguy> lol
<rypervenche> It could attack at any given moment. Guard yourself well friend!
<UndiFineD> c00lryguy, it is near 7am here
<c00lryguy> alright well imma ghost and try to figure that out =p
<rww> because #ubuntu+1 doesn't get really really busy until right before release
<c00lryguy> makes sense
<rww> http://status.nullcortex.com/other/other/irccountall/_ubuntu+1.html is fun to look at :)
<rypervenche> lol
<zaery> anyone know if the ati proprietary drivers work on natty yet? specifically the 6970m
<LetoThe2nd> howdy! just noticed, since tomorrows morning my natty refuses to boot: it gets stuck forever when trying to get the disks to work.
<LetoThe2nd> gnah, since todays morning.
<LetoThe2nd> when i sysrq reisub, i see that it's stuck somewhere in udev.
<arand> You using btrfs?
<LetoThe2nd> arand: yep.
<arand> Might be the fsck hanging up, had a similar report of that.
<arand> Temporary fix is to unlink /sbin/fsck.btrfs
<LetoThe2nd> hm, how to do that without getting into the system?
<arand> https://launchpad.net/bugs/716736
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 716736 in ureadahead (Ubuntu) "ureadhead slow down my boot using btrfs FS for root" [Undecided,New]
<arand> A liveCD?
<Chr|s> zaery: I am having issues with my ATI drivers as well
<LetoThe2nd> arand: hehe, i'm on a train and using a netbook :-/
<arand> LetoThe2nd: Hmm, I wonder if the "fastboot" kernel parameter would do the equivalent...
<LetoThe2nd> arand: is "wonder" like "you got a 99% chance" or more like "just guessing"? one try will cost me ~10minutes.
<LetoThe2nd> if you say its more guesswork, i'll stick with $otheros for now and look into it once i'm back at office tonight.
<arand> Yea, it's just guesswork
<LetoThe2nd> arand: ok, thanks. we'll see what the evening brings then.
<arand> Also seems like in plymouth you'd ned to use C or S keys whilst it's running instead, but yea, it sounds like the time for poking at this is later
<LetoThe2nd> arand: yeah, i get offered these jeys, but only when using the previous version. the current version just gets stuck saying nothing.
<tonyyarusso> How do I move window buttons to the right for when the window is maximized?
<rww> tonyyarusso: I assume !controls doesn't work?
<tonyyarusso> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564
<htorque> tonyyarusso, not possible
<rww> joy
<tonyyarusso> rww: No, that only changes when it's not maximized.
<tonyyarusso> htorque: WTF?  Really?
<htorque> well, not afaik
<rww> I think I'm going to ignore #ubuntu for the otter release cycle. It's going to be headacheful.
<tonyyarusso> yarly
<arand> More headacheful because of?
<rww> no! i will not bring up yet another discussion of that in here :3
<bazhang> default unity
<htorque> the problem with moving them to the right likely is the variable size of the indicators on the right - you'd never have a constant place for the controls
<arand> Oh, well, maybe..
<tonyyarusso> I've yet to see one of the indicators - what is this groundbreaking feature that justifies breaking everything else?
<arand> Going to be a bit tricky to give UI support since you can't run unity in kvm :/
<htorque> tonyyarusso, the indicators aren't the problem. the problem is that you maximize the window to the top panel - that would also have been a problem with gnome-panel + applets
<Kevin1a> I think I found a bug, can someone try and replicate it before I report it?  When I am at the login screen after a restart I put in the wrong password and the "incorrect password" message showed under the "login" and "cancel" buttons instead of on its own line.  Can someone test this really quick.  I'm running the Natty Beta, just updated the packages right before the restart so everything should be up to date.
<Kevin1a> Hmmm, after logout, it doesn't do it again.  I hate dissapearing bugs more than normal bugs because they're harder to fix
<arand> Yea, I just get Authfail at the normal position
<gordonjcp> how can I get rid of that annoying "System problem detected" error dialogue?
<gordonjcp> ideally replacing it with something actually useful
<arand> Well it's apport catching an application crash I assume, it can be turned off, though Ideally you should be reporting them bugs..
<arand> gordonjcp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed Instructions for apport presumably works in reverse...
<jussi> has anyone else got issues with installing flashplugin in natty?
<micahg> jussi: well, there were some issues with kpackagekit + flashplugin-installer, but I thought that was fixed
<jussi> micahg: wait a sec, pastebin.
<jussi> micahg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/590090/
<micahg> jussi: do you have a coredump from the nspluginwrapper crash?
<jussi> micahg: no idea - where would I find it? I can reproduce it everytime...
<micahg> jussi: /var/crash?
<jussi> micahg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/590093/
<jussi> micahg: and: http://paste.ubuntu.com/590092/
<micahg> jussi: that wasn't a good idea
<jussi> uhoh?
<bp0> ubuntu beta 1 cause vbox to crash
<jussi> ok, removed the google talk plugin, and now no probs. weird.
<jussi> perhaps because it was an upgraded system, and a remnant from maverick
<micahg> third party libs seem to break stuff in weird ways
<jussi> yeah :(
<jussi> thanks for helping me sort it out micahg
<micahg> jussi: no problem
 * jussi goes back to watching rubbish on youtube insteqad of working :P
<micahg> jussi: you can try the new gnash :)
<jussi> is it worth a look now?
<micahg> I uploaded 0.8.9 earlier today I think
<micahg> seems to be pretty good w/youtube
<jussi> ok, so I remove flashplugin-installer and install gnash? or?
<micahg> doesn't seem to work with streamtheworld
<micahg> jussi: you can just install gnash, it should be  used in place of adobe flash
<micahg> it currently uses an alternative (yuck)
<micahg> jussi: err, browser-plugin-gnash that is :)
<jussi> hrm, still uses flash
<jussi> ok, trifle slower to load than flsh, but works after removing flashplugin-installer
<Chr|s> this is the issue I have after activating my ati graphics driver. http://imgur.com/fGonM
<Chr|s> it activates fine, but unable to do anything unfortunally
<Chr|s> anyone having issues creating a PGP key?
<Chr|s> I create one and try to export it to launchpad and get error
<Chr|s> it is in my keyring
<MasterUbuntu> I am currently testing counters on unity launchers
<MasterUbuntu> It it doesn't look like it works well
<MasterUbuntu> has anyone played with them before?
<MasterUbuntu> hmm well will have to log the bugs with knowledge i have
<Kevin1a> It must be logging this information already since super+a brings up a most frequently used dialogue
<Kevin1a> just not displaying it
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> Is there a _sensible_ way of running Hamster-Applet inside Unity?
<akavlie> rapha, I have the same problem
<akavlie> rapha, not sure there is. Sounds like the app isn't really prepared for either Unity or Gnome 3.0.
<rapha> hmmm
<rapha> too bad he went away
<rapha> i KNOW there is - just did a reinstall and cant remember anymore
<rapha> oh
<rapha> wait
<rapha> wrong channel :P
<rapha> yeah, lots of apps arent
<rapha> unity is immature, is what it is
<rapha> and should be delayed one release
<rapha> cant understand shuttleworth's head-against-wall attitude with crazy changes such as this one
<popey> I can
<popey> but I wouldn't characterise it as "crazy"
<rapha> ask the "normal user" type and you'll get a couple thousand ppl who will
<rapha> which is unfortunatey since those are the ones jumping ship if they get too confused
<popey> i dont believe thats true
<rapha> me, i'll set up the classical desktop for every 11.04 install until unity becomes mature
<akavlie> Just finished the 11.04 install myself; after trying Unity on a netbook I went straight to classic desktop here.
<popey> I know "normal users" who would like unity
<rapha> well i've upgraded ubuntu for ppl who then complained about the sound menu looking "so different, why do they have to change it"
<rapha> (9.04 to 9.10 i think that specific change was)
<popey> would they prefer to use CDE on solaris from 10 years ago?
<popey> stuff changes
<popey> the best thing advocates and support people can do is help people through change
<rapha> yeah and with things like the sound menu i can explain and they'll be reasonable and adapt
<rapha> but with something like unity it's just totally different. so at least it should work without glitches.
<popey> its not "totally different"
<popey> there are windows, menus, icons, alt-tab..
<popey> same apps
<rapha> it is if you put away your pink developer glasses for a minute
<popey> the launcher/shell is different, granted
<popey> but not so wild that it's unusable
<gordonjcp> popey: completely different, and less usable
<popey> there's a big fat firefox icon
<popey> I wonder what that does!
<rapha> it is *so much* different that everyday software like Hamster won't work anymore
<gordonjcp> is that the orange square?
<popey> its a firefox icon
<popey> a firefox
<gordonjcp> popey: I don't know what that is
<popey> the same icon they have had for ~years
<gordonjcp> it's all just squares
<popey> we have had this conversation before gordonjcp
<rapha> the "easiest tasks" stuff isn't the problem popey. the problem is the not-in-the-default-install everyday-software ppl use
<akavlie> I actually really like seeing new UI approaches and concepts. But Unity seems to strip back functionality in a lot of ways.
<popey> rapha: such as?
<rapha> popey: Hamster.
<popey> !info hamster
<ubottu> Package hamster does not exist in natty
<gordonjcp> popey: and we'll no doubt continue to have it until the Ubuntu "designers" get it through their thick skulls that removing perfectly good text labels in place of anonymous squiggles is going to have an impact on an admittedly probably small segment of the user community
<rapha> !info hamster-applet
<ubottu> hamster-applet (source: hamster-applet): time tracking applet for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.32.1-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 426 kB, installed size 3096 kB
<popey> whats hamster?
<popey> ahh, the time tracker doofer
<rapha> what's a "doofer"?
<popey> a "thing"
<rapha> ah okay
<rapha> cool a new word, thanks :)
<gordonjcp> popey: the ALT-F2 functionality is a step backwards too
<popey> heh
<popey> gordonjcp: the menu is still available
<popey> gordonjcp: you can still press ALT+F2 and type "firefo..." and get firefox
<gordonjcp> popey: no, you can't
<rapha> anything that "still works, but differently" can be argued about and is a matter of opinion
<rapha> problem is if something doesnt work at all anymore
<popey> gordonjcp: why not? F2 key broken?
<gordonjcp> you can type "firefox" in full then wait a couple of seconds while it searches through all its possible autocompletes
<akavlie> rapha, another problem I ran into with Unity: how do you access the Places menu? I use that all the time.
<gordonjcp> if you type "firefox" and hit return straight away, it will do nothing
<popey> rapha: its not opinion that the features are still there, thats fact, its opinion as to whether those features are better or not
<rapha> akavlie: click "Home" and then you have a Nautilus window with all you need. More difficult but works.
<popey> gordonjcp: works for me
<gordonjcp> I just want ALT-F2 to attempt to run the command I type in, exactly the way I type it
<rapha> popey: Hamster not working anymore is not an opinion. THAT is a fact.
<popey> rapha: ok, i misunderstood
<popey> rapha: is there a bug filed?
<gordonjcp> popey: although, Unity is much more usable now I've got rid of the horrible drop shadows on the window
<rapha> popey: btw, one which would be easily solvable by programming some sort of gnome-panel-swallower thing for unity
<gordonjcp> right
<rapha> popey: from what i could see, a dozen
 * gordonjcp -> do some work
<rapha> popey: wont be done for the release tho.
<rapha> popey: Unity brings Ubuntu into a KDE4 position.
<akavlie> rapha, yeah, I don't like that as it means you always have to start with the home folder if you want to connect to a machine via SSH for example.
<popey> yeah, its certainly got issues with some apps
<popey> good thing we have 10.10 and 10.04 :)
<rapha> akavlie: same for me, but with that i can live for a while. these things will probably be ironed out by 11.11
<popey> you don't _have_ to upgrade
<grawcho_> hey dose someone know an alternative for kweb active dsktop for gnome ?
<rapha> popey: it's just sad. but you'll see what i mean when the reviews start coming in hard.
<akavlie> rapha, 11.10?
<rapha> er yeah
<rapha> 11.10
<akavlie> funny thing is, half the reason I was eager to jump to 11.04 is that 10.10 was always crashing on me. Very unstable on my laptop.
<popey> rapha: some reviews already have come in :)
<akavlie> anyway, off to bed for me
<rapha> popey: and e.g. The Register's isn't exactly favorable... bad press for Ubuntu
<grawcho_> sorry to interupt ... but anyone ?
<gordonjcp> !anyone | grawcho_
<ubottu> grawcho_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<grawcho_> already did :dose someone know an alternative for kweb active dsktop for gnome ?
<popey> grawcho_: i have no idea what kweb even is
<popey> !info kweb
<ubottu> Package kweb does not exist in natty
<rapha> well anyway
<rapha> with a bit of luck some of the quirks get ironed out
<popey> rapha: yup, but then again right now some of the reviews are "its broken, its beta"
<rapha> i've got to get on with work
<rapha> popey: yeah right now that's the saving grace
<rapha> anyway
<rapha> see y'all and thanks for the discussion!
<grawcho_> active desktop alternative foe KDE for showing url's or scripted images on the desktop
<MikeChelen> how do you show the full path in nautilus?
<zniavre> ctrl+l ?
<bullgard4>  /etc/group shows the entry »video:x:44:detlef« on my Natty computer but why does it show »video:x:44:« on my Maverick computer?.
<susundberg> Do you know what that lines means?
<susundberg> I mean group file in general?
<susundberg> please see 'man group' if unsure
<mateo__> hello
<mateo__> I think Unity is quite nice, but I see a big problem, how can I make the launcher icons "flash" until I have attended them
<mateo__> not just once, otherwise I miss the events
<bullgard4> susundberg: Do you know the answer to the question which I have put here?
<susundberg> No i do not see whats the problem
<susundberg> Another line has one user defined in the group one does not
<bullgard4> In one case the list of users  of the group is empty in the other case it is not empty.
<susundberg> yes, and the problem with that is?
<susundberg> (mine natty video group is empty also btw)
<bullgard4> Yes, that's the question which I havew put here.
<susundberg> The problem is that its not empty?
<yofel> bullgard4: well, *something* or *somebody* added detlef to the video group
<bullgard4> yofel: Yes, and my question is why someone ore something added it to the video UNIX group but not in Maverick.
<yofel> I'm totally clueless, maybe an package script of a package you installed? I'm not in the video group here
<robot__> why the video shows in negative color when plays
<robot__> why the video plays in negative color in any movie player
<bullgard4> yofel: Thank you very much for commenting. (I have been experimenting with several video chat programs, and so far I did not pay attention to this Unix group entry yet. But I will watch it in the future.
<yofel> robot__: sounds like your HUE setting is wrong
<yofel> I've seen that go wrong with the nvidia driver in the past, it's fine here though currently
<robot__> yofel: how to correct it? I did no change in settings.
<yofel> no idea, depends on where the setting is wrong
<yofel> someone else might have an idea, be patient
<szonek> hi
<szonek> i have a problem with Unity after update from 10.10
<szonek> it starts but doesn't display any window
<szonek> when i click where window should be displayed it gets displayed
<szonek> so it sort of works but doesn't display a thing besides cursor and background
<szonek> i tried to run unity with logging
<szonek> and got:
<szonek> <unknown>: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
<szonek> unity-window-decorator: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
<szonek> at the end of log
<AnubArack> is kde usable on natty?
<yofel> works fine here
<AnubArack> haven't used kde in years. I see it's much more refined now
<arand> Recent upgrdes messed with my boot bigtime...
<arand> Oh there we go, grub removed my btrfs boot-parameters, how pleasant :3
<popey> not sure I'd use btrfs yet
<szonek> i have a problem with Unity after update from Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 - it starts but doesn't display any window. when i click where window should be displayed it gets displayed. so it sort of works but doesn't display a thing besides cursor and background. i tried to run unity with logging and i got: <unknown>: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0. unity-window-decorator: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavaila
<coz_>  good day to all
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<susundberg> Hi
<BluesKaj> any breakage with new kernel? I haven't rebooted
<arand> BluesKaj: Are you running btrfs?
<coz_> BluesKaj,  key guy
<coz_> susundberg,  hey
<Chr|s> how do I access my launchpad page if I don't have access to my old email? I don't see any options
<szonek> i have a problem with Unity after update from Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 - it starts but doesn't display any window. when i click where window should be displayed it gets displayed. so it sort of works but doesn't display a thing besides cursor and background. i tried to run unity with logging and i got: <unknown>: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0. unity-window-decorator: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavaila
<Chr|s> oops wrong palce
<Chr|s> szonek: patience bud :)
<szonek> yeah i'm here for 2 hours know and your are the first one to respond ;-)
<szonek> know=now
<szonek> you are*
<szonek> omg :D
<Chr|s> szonek: yeah, IRC isn't instant help. Sorry. Sometimes have to wait for the right people. I idle in here and many other channels :)
<szonek> Chr|s: know, but people are coming and going away so i try to repeat it
<szonek> once every 30 minutes or so
<szonek> Chr|s: sorry for typos, i'm not in the best condition today ;)
<yofel> szonek: do you have a compiz crash in /var/crash/ ? That's what I get every time I try to login to unity
<szonek> yofel: nope, only: _usr_bin_gnome-terminal.1000.crash  _usr_bin_unity.0.crash  _usr_bin_update-manager.0.crash
<szonek>    File "/usr/bin/unity", line 72, in reset_unity_compiz_profile
<szonek>      current_profile_schema = client.get_schema("/apps/compizconfig-1/current_profile")
<szonek>  GError: Failed to contact configuration server; the most common cause is a missing or misconfigured D-Bus session bus daemon. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: Command line `dbus-launch --autolaunch=90248a76e5c2b081ce48657d4b8d96e2 --binary-syntax --close-stderr' exited with non-zero exit status 1: No protocol specified\nAutolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.\n)
<szonek> UserGroups:
<szonek> at the end of unity crash file
<yofel> hm, X error indeed then, no idea why you would get that though
<arand> LetoThe2nd: Ping, does update-grub on the latest -8 kernel correctly produce the rootflags=subvol=@ entry for you?
<LetoThe2nd> arand: pong - just had a small peek into IRC. will let you know today evening (CEST), for I'm at a trade fair today. (gone again now)
<arand> Hmm, anyone else with btrfs ouut ther atm care to test ^
<BluesKaj> hi arand, coz_ .no I'm sticking with ext4
<coz_> BluesKaj,  I like ext4 :)
 * yofel had too bad experiences with ext4 in jaunty to jump immediately on the newest and shiniest file system out there
<arand> Yea, I wouldn't really consider using btrfs on anything of importance, but it's a fun toy .)
<BluesKaj> I don't mind a bit of bleeding edge , one can heal small wounds , but btrfs is totally new to me and it could cause a wound that won't heal :)
<raniere_gomes> I have troubles in ubuntu 11.04....can someone help me?
<jiohdi> what are btrfs?
<arand> jiohdi: newage filesystem
<jiohdi> arand, you have to rub it or think to it?
<raniere_gomes> I used btrfs on SSD disks
<yofel> raniere_gomes: what's the problem? (we won't know if we can help until we know the problem)
<arand> jiohdi: bitbucket sacrifices ;)
<yofel> ^^
<raniere_gomes> yofel: I have problems when I trying to reproduce videos on any player
<jiohdi> btw, incase anyone is interested.... docky now works with icewm and other formerly incompatibles like lxde
<jiohdi> the icons do not pop, but its still better than 10.10's useless bottom
<BluesKaj> raniere_gomes, , reproduce ? , do you mean copy or just play?
<raniere_gomes> yofel: the problem is when I play the files, gdm crashes
<jiohdi> docky with icewm really makes a netbook fly :)
<raniere_gomes> yofel: and go back to login screen
<raniere_gomes> yofel: very strange
<raniere_gomes> I have looked on syslog for any information to solve this, without success...
<raniere_gomes> yofel: have you seen this kind of problem?
<BluesKaj> raniere_gomes, do you have mplayer installed ? if not install it and run your video from the cli , "mplayer /path/to/nameofvideo"
<BluesKaj> then look at the error message when gdm crashes
<raniere_gomes> BluesKaj, yes, I have installed mplayer, smplayer, vlc
<raniere_gomes> BluesKaj, gstream codecs packs...
<BluesKaj> raniere_gomes, in order to get an error message run mplayer in the terminal
<raniere_gomes> BluesKaj, when I played the file on terminal, gdm crashes and go back to logon screen
<raniere_gomes> BluesKaj, and show a msg on syslog
<raniere_gomes> BluesKaj, gnome-session[1587]: WARNING: Detected that screensaver has left the bus
<BluesKaj> run dmesg , raniere_gomes , and pastebin the output
<raniere_gomes> BlueKaj, I will send to you by private msg
<raniere_gomes> BlueKaj, irc crops the msg....
<Pici> use a pastebin
<Pici> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<raniere_gomes> Pici, like: !paste msgmsgmsgmsg, that's it?
<Pici> raniere_gomes: No. Read what ubottu just said.
<raniere_gomes> Pici, ok, I see now
<raniere_gomes> BluesKaj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/590228/
<raniere_gomes> I hope that my problem can be solved, I need to see videos on ubuntu 11... but, always when run videos on any player, gnome (maybe gdm) crashes and return to logon screen
<coz_>     guys I have to break here  ,, I will try to be back in a while
<raniere_gomes> Someone can help with this?
<BluesKaj> raniere_gomes, I have to ask the obvious , have you tried other video formats or is it just one particular video or ?
<szonek> i have a problem with Unity after update from Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 - it starts but doesn't display any window. when i click where window/icon should be displayed i see it works but still doesn't display a thing besides cursor and background. i tried to run unity with logging and i got: <unknown>: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0. unity-window-decorator: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X ser
<raniere_gomes> BluesKaj, I've tried with mkv and avi
<raniere_gomes>  BluesKaj, Can I send you my syslog?
<raniere_gomes> BluesKaj,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/590235/
<raniere_gomes> BluesKaj, any ideas?
<raniere_gomes> BluesKaj, I'm thinking to try another grafic interface....maybe it is a solution
<BluesKaj> raniere_gomes, well, I think you're missing some gtk libs from the look of the log
<raniere_gomes> BluesKaj, really? which ones?
<BluesKaj> dunno for sure , but maybe a ubuntu-desktop reinstall will fix it , raniere_gomes
<raniere_gomes> BluesKaj, do I need to reinstall the distro or just ubuntu-desktop package?
<raniere_gomes> BluesKaj, I will mark on synaptic to reinstall ubuntu-desktop pck, ok?
<BluesKaj> raniere_gomes, , just ubuntu-desktop
<raniere_gomes> BluesKaj, ok
<raniere_gomes> BluesKaj, I will try to play the files again, I will back ASAP
<raniere_gomes> BluesKaj, Thanks for your time man
<drmorphis_droid> hi guys
<bullgard4> What is the UNIX group »rtkit:x:124:« entry for in my /etc/group in my T42 Natty
<bullgard4> ?
<rocky> wow compiz crashes on me a few times a day now :(
<bullgard4> rocky: You better fetch an error message and report it-
<nemo> bullgard4: realtime kit
<nemo> ?
<nemo> what about it
<nemo> bullgard4: you're using pulseaudio no?
<nemo> pulse isn't that bad anymore
<nemo> also. that isn't just natty...
<nemo> should be maverick and probably lucid too
<bullgard4> nemo: I asked "What is it for" I am using pulseaudio, yes.
<nemo> bullgard4: if you look up realtime kit in synaptic it says. "realtime scheduling for the pulseaudio dæmon"
<nemo> sooo. I imagine it has to do w/ high performance sound :)
<nemo> RealtimeKit is a D-Bus system service that changes the
<nemo> scheduling policy of user processes/threads to SCHED_RR
<nemo> (i.e. realtime scheduling mode) on request. It is intended to
<nemo> be used as a secure mechanism to allow real-time scheduling to
<nemo> be used by normal user processes.
<nemo> and that one is from my maverick machine
<nemo> I'm starting an ubuntu collection here :D
<bullgard4> nemo: I found the description of the DEB program package »rtkit«. It is installed on my computer but the UNIX group »rtkit:x:124:« entry in my /etc/group in my Natty does not have any user. How come?
<nemo> bullgard4: could have been an incomplete uninstall I guess
<nemo> lemme look on my natty laptop
 * nemo fires it up
<nemo> oh. wait.
<nemo> lol
<BluesKaj> a v8?
 * nemo forgot
<nemo> bullgard4: your user group doesn't have your user either :-p
<nemo> bullgard4: that's true of most services
<szonek> i have a problem with Unity after update from Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 - it starts but doesn't display any window. when i click where window/icon should be displayed i see it works but still doesn't display a thing besides cursor and background. i tried to run unity with logging and i got: <unknown>: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0. unity-window-decorator: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X ser
<nemo> szonek: dunno anything about the error, but could try  unity 2d or gnome classic
 * nemo just learned about unity 2d yestereday
<steveire> How can I enable the universe repo on a natty live cd? There is no /etc/apt/sources.list
<nemo> personally I'm on gnome classic
<szonek> nemo: how can i try unity 2d? :)
<yofel> szonek: apt-get install unity-2d ;)
<yofel> there will be an option at the login screen then
<szonek> okay
<szonek> thanks
<szonek> i will try that
<nemo> bullgard4: if you run grep rtkit /etc/group /etc/passwd
<nemo> bullgard4: you'll see (no surprise) it is the default group for that user :)
<Pici> steveire: Is there anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<cryptk> so, I am reading on the Natty features page under the known bugs section that Unity is kinda crashy, but it seems that all of the bugs reported are in Fix Released status, is anyone still having Unity crash issues?
<cryptk> I am reading through all of the info and determining if it is at a state that I can "semi-safely" beta test it
<thiebaude> 11.04 is stable for me
<thiebaude> :)
<thiebaude> except for bug 725434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 725434 in cairo (Ubuntu Natty) "Nvidia drivers lead to extra memory usage for each process using libGL" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725434
<bullgard4> nemo: I can confirm your predictions. --  Thank you for commenting.
<steveire> Pici: Hmm, not the sources.list file is there.
<mns`> unity is fine here too
<mns`> no crash yet
<invisiblek> crashed on my reboot here after installing virtualbox guest additions :(
<mns`> and i'm using it with a intel Integrated Graphics 945GM
<cryptk> and bug 684083 is another one that concerns me as well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 684083 in plymouth (Ubuntu Natty) "Plymouth hangs after installation of nvidia drivers on natty alpha1" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684083
<cryptk> but it seems that setting GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text and doing an update-grub fixes that one in the short term
<jt13> is anyone using 11.04 yet?
<Pici> Most of the people here.
<jt13> sorry dumb question.
<cryptk> ok, I am satisfied enough, updating to the beta
<jt13> i just upgraded from 10.10 and now have no keyboard or mouse functionality of any kind. any one able to possibly help?
<cryptk> luckily /home is on a separate partition so worst comes to worst I can recover pretty easy
 * cryptk isn't sure if he will like unity or not, but is going in with an open mind
<jt13> guess not
<cryptk> jt13, did you check the logs for any hints?
<cryptk> does the keyboard work in a recovery terminal?
<jt13> i can't get into the logs. and yes it works in the recovery terminal. i just ran recovery to fix broken ppackages
<cryptk> how can you not get into the logs?
<cryptk> boot into recovery mode and check the output of dmesg
<cryptk> and go into /var/log and run `grep -i error ./*
<jt13> wait, is there a different way to check logs then system> prefs> boot logs?
<cryptk> yeah
<jt13> ok i'll try now
<cryptk> run dmesg in recovery mode... and all of the logs are located in /var/logs/*
<jt13> ok thanks. i'll check now
<jt13> oh cool
<cryptk> grep -i error /var/log/*
<jt13> the repairing broken packages just finished and now it is running
<cryptk> that will find any lines in /var/log that has error in it
<jt13> meaning i have mouse and keyboard back
<cryptk> NICE
<jt13> so should i still do the logs?
<cryptk> so all it was is some broken packages that were... uhm... breaking... things
<jt13> basically.
<cryptk> go figure broken things break things
<jt13> i started the package repair as i was entering chat not expecting any results
 * cryptk can't wait until his company gets the Natty mirror going...
<jt13> natty mirror?
 * yofel doesn't get any hangs with nvidia and plymouth, only with nouveau plymouth is corrupted
<cryptk> OOOH!!!! IT'S UP!
<cryptk> http://mirror.rackspace.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/
<jt13> ok, I REALLY don't like unity.
<cryptk> or if you prefer the ISO's http://mirror.rackspace.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/
<cryptk> enjoy all
<jt13> oh so it's just a download location
<jt13> gotcha
<cryptk> we mirror both the install images as well as the package repos...
<yofel> hm, the reboot right now gave me the text splash though o.O
<cryptk> and our mirror tends to be MUCH faster than the standard ubuntu repos are
 * cryptk always gets the text splash for some reason... ever since I installed the NVIDIA drivers
<jt13> cool
<jt13> is there a way to go back to GNOME with 11.04? I use my computer on a 50" and had it set up with docks to make it more visually appealing and I'm not really liking the unity
<yofel> hm, *that* was supposed to be fixed with the VT changes in grub
 * yofel reboots again to check
 * BluesKaj rcommends kde to all unity and gnome users :)
<cryptk> yofel, I am speaking about 10.10 on that one... I am installing 11.04 now
<cryptk> jt13, at the GDM (login) screen, choose the Ubuntu Classic session
<cryptk> damn... just a minute too late
<yofel> hm, I'm indeed getting text splash on shutdown if I don't set GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX so it doesn't seem fixed here :S
<yofel> and for some reason I'm getting text splash on boot even when setting that :(
<yofel> together with an '[    5.021202] intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled' error in plymouth
<yofel> odd, with 2.6.38-6 plymouth is fine, but I don't get to X, with -7 and -8 I get X, but plymouth starts only in text mode
<cha0s2358> can anyone help me with reverting back to gnome desktop manager?
<yofel> what are you using instead of gdm?
<cha0s2358> the standard unity that came with 11.04
<cha0s2358> nut i hate it
<cha0s2358> but^
<Pici> GDM is standard.
<yofel> erm, gnome desktop manager and gnome session are 2 different things. GDM is the login screen
<yofel> you can select ubuntu classic in gdm if you want to use gnome in natty
<cha0s2358> ok thank you
<mns`> after you enter your login name you can choose ubuntu classic
<cha0s2358> i dont do a log in. i am only user.
<cha0s2358> i want to get rid of the side dock and the way the window controls arein the upper bar.
<yofel> ah well, bbl
<mns`> you choose to autologin ?
<yofel> mns`: he's already gone
<mns`> yofel, opz, thanks
<lcb> where is Natty /daily-live/current for i386 now, besides (powers)?
<obscurant1st> i am trying out ubuntu 11 beta. In ubuntu 10 i used to set the graphics details like extra custom, normal etc etc/ But in this ubuntu 11.04 can anyone tell me where it is?? i think it is compiz setting in 10.10, i suppose
<lcb> found it, cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and not cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current as i where
<lcb> ware
<obscurant1st> *were?
<lcb> that too, tks
<obscurant1st> :)
<lcb> obscurant1st, try under Applications | Themes & Tweaks
<obscurant1st> lcb its not there, i tried that already! :(, there is a appearcne thingie in that. But when i open that, only 2 items are there, i mean, like themes, background and fonts!
<obscurant1st> 3* items
<obscurant1st> :/
<lcb> i'm not sure if CSM is installed by default, but i believe it make nothing bad if you install it - compizconfig-settings-manager + python-compizconfig
<lcb> only those two
<obscurant1st> ok i will try that thanks
<obscurant1st> :)
<lcb> obscurant1st, about the "3* items", if i understand what you are saying, you need to expand that section of apps to see them all
<obscurant1st> lcb, yeah i just figured it out!! i feel soo stupid!! :P
<obscurant1st> hehe
<lcb> don't do it, we all are in certain way
<lcb> :)
<obscurant1st> :) thanks btw!
<lcb> u/welcome
<lcb> you're welcomed too (oops, before you correct me) :p
<obscurant1st> hehe, lol
<obscurant1st> one more thing, actually this new type or transparent menu is loading very slowly or sometimes doesnot load at all, i mean sometimes, i have to hover the mouse over there for the icons to be visible,  it ehre anyway i coule use the old type of menu?
<lcb> obscurant1st, i'm not sure if what i'm going to say is right but... there are not too many ways of configuring it, yet (and as i saw somewhere) not planned. besides the shortcuts for using natty
<lcb> i'm sure in near future the devs will accommodate some changes due to users requests
<obscurant1st> oh ok! thanks. I gotta go now!, bye
<lcb> askutuntu.com/questions/2806/unity-keyboard-mouse-shortcuts/28087#28087
<Photocopy> Could not calculate the upgrade
<Photocopy> error
<lcb> that shortcuts url must be -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/unity-keyboard-mouse-shortcuts/28087
<Photocopy> okay
<Photocopy> well update-manager offered me a partial upgrade before i ran update-manager -d
<Photocopy> so i installed that first
<Photocopy> we'll see if that makes the full upgrade work
<genii-around> When kernel updates, why are the new kernel headers not also, if you have them for the previous kernel?
<Photocopy> why does "Setting new software channels" take literally like 20 minutes, and then give me an error screen? and >Terminal is unclickable
<Photocopy> during distribution upgrade
<Photocopy> okay fine
<Photocopy> why does this happen:
<Photocopy> http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/180/omgaw.png
<rocky> hm, my window decorations just disappeared... is that a metacity thing? and do i need to restart it?
<Photocopy> try restarting it rocky
<rocky> Photocopy: restarting what? metacity?
<Photocopy> rocky, yeah
<Photocopy> i'm not sure if you can run metacity --replace on itself but if you can that might work
<Photocopy> sorry, i'm not really an expert of anything, but nobody else in this room seems active so that's the best I got
<rocky> Photocopy: that worked, but now unity died
<Photocopy> rocky: I've never used unity, or even 11.04 (Trying to get help with the upgrade) so I can't really help you there. Try restarting the whole machine?
<Photocopy> okay
<Photocopy> asking yet again
<Photocopy> Why is this happening: http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/180/omgaw.png
<cryptk> Photocopy, have you altered your sources.list?
<Photocopy> cryptk; by that you mean what exactly?
<Photocopy> cryptk: if you mean doing stuff like adding ppas and such, then yes, extensively.
<cryptk> and have you tried running update-daemon -d from a terminal and seeing if there is any useful output there?
<cryptk> most of that would be in the sources.list.d directory
<Photocopy> er
<Photocopy> not update-manager?
<cryptk> what I mean is, is your /etc/apt/sources.list file stock?
<Photocopy> i have no idea what you mean when you ask that question
<cryptk> oops, yeah, update-manager
<cryptk> have you modified that file, or no
<Photocopy> manually no
<cryptk> other than manually?
<Photocopy> but i cant say for sure whether or not i've done anything that could have changed it
<cryptk> ahh
<Photocopy> cause i wouldn't know what would or wouldn't change it
<cryptk> have you just added more sources through synaptic?
<Photocopy> well
<Photocopy> i've added stuff from
<Photocopy> add-apt-repository ppa: blah
<cryptk> that should be fine
<Photocopy> okay
<cryptk> how about you check the log files
<cryptk> look for clues there
<Photocopy> what about software installed by way of bzr branch ______ and then running their installation scripts?
<Photocopy> where are the log files?
<Photocopy> oh for the record each time before the error
<Photocopy> at some point it says Some third party entries in your sources.list were disabled. You can re-enable them after the upgrade with the 'software-properties' tool or your package manager.
<cryptk> the location of the log files is right in that error message
<cryptk> that message is about the sources.list.d directory
<cryptk> /var/log/dist-upgrade
<cryptk> check the log files in there
<Photocopy> which one of those files
<cryptk> no clue, check them and see if any have any errors that may help
<Photocopy> theres like an lspci.txt, a main.log, an apt.log, three folders named after today's date, a term.log and two tar.gz'sa
<iljij> How do I enable TTYs? When I do ctrl+alt+f* nothing comes out.
<cryptk> Photocopy, you would just have to check files and see if you can find the error
<cryptk> I myself am just now installing 11.04
<Photocopy> yeah
<Photocopy> cryptk: i found a line; 2011-04-06 12:51:38,728 DEBUG failed to SystemUnLock() (E:Not locked)
<cryptk> btw, I just want to mention that debugging and troubleshooting are required skills to properly beta-test
<cryptk> that's a debug message, not an error
<Photocopy> cryptk: of course, but how do I learn how to do that without beginning beta testing at some point?
<Photocopy> ;D
<cryptk> ideally you wouldn't hone troubleshooting skills with beta testing
<cryptk> it should go the other way around, get those skills first, then beta-test
<cryptk> not knocking you at all, just making a general statement
<Photocopy> I don't really run into issues where I have a lot of troubleshooting otherwise
<Photocopy> well im having difficulty finding anything in particular
<Photocopy> the entirety of main.log is debug messages
<Photocopy> except for like
<Photocopy> 2011-04-06 12:23:09,356 ERROR doUpdate() failed completely
<Photocopy> actually there's a significantly larger one than that above it
<Photocopy> cryptk: http://pastebin.com/NPQ9UFGG
<Photocopy> could any of that be relevant? im pretty sure that stuff shows up almost every time i use apt-get
<Photocopy> somethin gto do with opera, what appears to be gnome-do, and cardapio, all three of which I tried but don't use. Should I ppa-purge that stuff?
<Ian_Corne> anyone know when the failed builds in this https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+packages
<Ian_Corne> will get rebuild?
<Park7> Is there really only one installable package in Partners for Natty? (gstreamer0.10-fluendo-plugins-mp3-partner) its the only one i see in my software center
<Park7> wondering if other have the same thing
<Park7> others
<charlie-tca> Usually, they don't have much until the final release
<Park7> aah...okay. no java until then i guess
<Park7> i found a flash player in the regular repos
<Park7> was hoping for a jre
<genii-around> Which reminds me, the last update reverted my java to IcedTea for some reason. Had to run update-alternatives and switch it back to Sun
<Park7> will icedtea work in firefox?
<genii-around> Yup
<Park7> may as well use that for the time being
<FoolishOwl> Hello. Does anyone know where the configuration file is for the applications in the Unity launcher?
<FoolishOwl> I'd like to change around what apps are in the launcher, but I'd like to back up the current settings first.
<nperry> FoolishOwl: Have you looked at gconf?
<FoolishOwl> nperry, not yet. I find those folders a bit of a maze.
<nperry> Hmmm just had a look
<nperry> Doesn't look like it is
<zniavre_> it is no with dconf-editor ?
<zniavre_> not*
<zniavre_> i do not remember if unity --reset resets also the launcher icons
<Daekdroom> Nope
<Daekdroom> unity-reset-icons does
<Daekdroom> *unity --reset-icons
<zniavre_> i did not knew this one   (noted )
<zniavre_> thnak you   :o)
<FoolishOwl> Hmm. There's a man page for unity. It mentions --reset, but doesn't mention --reset-icons. Good to know.
<FoolishOwl> Also good to know that "unity" is the thing to look for the man page for.
<nperry> FoolishOwl: its in dconf-editor
<FoolishOwl> Okay. Looks like I need to install that.
<Daekdroom> FoolishOwl, it's in unity --help I think
<FoolishOwl> So far, I've run into no significant bugs in the beta -- just figuring out how to tweak the UI.
<FoolishOwl> Two OS X users in my household looked over at Ubuntu with Unity and said they'd like to try it.
<psusi> FoolishOwl: try Docky
<FoolishOwl> psusi, I'd tried Docky mode in GNOME Do before. I like the Unity launcher better.
<ninjai> guys i have a problem with unity.  I need to hit F10 in my putty session, but it brings up the top menu for my application.  What do I do?
<trism> ninjai: this appears to be configurable in ccsm, selecting the unity plugin, and changing "Key to open the first panel menu" to something other then F10
<Nijabo> Anyone else have problems with wifi and Ubuntu 11.04
<AureiAnimus> i was wondering, how long does it take approximately before canonical releases the list of compatiple hardware with a new version?
<maco> AureiAnimus: they've only ever released a hardware compatibility list once
<maco> that was a month or two ago, i think
<maco> and its not a very long list
<AureiAnimus> okay, thanks
<psusi> maintaining such a list is inherently a futile effort
<trism> ninjai: unfortunately, this only seems to allow you to add another key, F10 still brings up the menu even if I change it (the new key combination will open it too though)
<Ian_Corne> Park7: you can just use maveric partner repo
<Ian_Corne> It's what I do
<trism> ninjai: actually, it should work for putty, it seems gtk captures f10 as well, so even if you override it in ccsm, gtk will still popup the menu, but the ccsm option does seem to disable it for non-gtk apps
<eagles0513875> hey guys how can i upgrade over the network to natty
<eagles0513875> i have the update manager core installed yet its not working
<genii-around> Can you ping something outside of the network, like google.com ?
<eagles0513875> hold on i just switched back to kde i forgot i installed ubuntu studio
<eagles0513875> and it took me to gnome instead lol
<eagles0513875> genii-around: i can ping
<eagles0513875> i think there is a switch of some sort i need to pass to do-release-upgrade
<charlie-tca> Is there anything in the release notes about it?
<genii-around> eagles0513875: Yes , -d
<eagles0513875> got it
<eagles0513875> thats what i was missing
<eagles0513875> :) thanks genii-around
<eagles0513875> charlie-tca: ?
<eagles0513875> for upgrading -d isnt noted anywhere
<charlie-tca> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta
<eagles0513875> ahh
<charlie-tca> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta#Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu%2010.10
<eagles0513875> always forget the switch
<charlie-tca> That's why they put that in the release notes
<eagles0513875> tbh thats a strange place to look
<eagles0513875> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<eagles0513875> ^ you would think there would be a mention in the 2nd link
<charlie-tca> Not for development releases
<charlie-tca> That is for stable release upgrades
<charlie-tca> They also put any iss
<charlie-tca> issues you might have in those same release notes
<eagles0513875> ahh
<eagles0513875> yay the upgrade is broken :(
<zniavre> scrollbar overlay landing ?
<eichi> hello, have installed 11.04 beta1 in virtualbox. unity was disable at first, how to enable it now?
<eagles0513875> genii-around: the update is broken
<eagles0513875> dependency hell :(
<eagles0513875> probably do a clean install with natty
<Omega> Is it just me or does nautilus crash on exit?
<genii-around> eagles0513875: Remove any ppa references from dir /etc/apt/sources.list.d  and if you have non-standard-issue repos directly in the /etc/apt/sources.list file, remove them.
<eagles0513875> i only have one ofr playdeb.net
<Daekdroom> eichi, install the guest additions first.
<Daekdroom> and make sure your main system has proper drivers too.
<eichi> i did
<eagles0513875> the problem is complaining about update-manager and python dependencies
<eagles0513875> all my non standard repos are disabled
<Omega> Does https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/752858 happen to anyone else?
<eagles0513875> :(
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 752858 in unity "Unity returns to the default configuration after upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<eagles0513875> genii-around: ^
<genii-around> eagles0513875: Are you on kde?
<eagles0513875> yep kde
<eagles0513875> not the unity bug above that lol i disabled any ppas and 3rd party repos like ogre3d
<genii-around> eagles0513875: Maybe: sudo apt-get install update-manager-kde
<genii-around> My box here shows update-manager not installed but update-manager-kde is
<eagles0513875> damn it
<eagles0513875> i broke it
<eagles0513875> dependency issues now
<eagles0513875> blargage oh well
<genii-around> eagles0513875: Before you ran do-release-upgrade -d    did you do first the recommended: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade      ..to make sure everything was up to date ?
<eagles0513875> yep
<genii-around> Is this channel +r ?
<IdleOne> no
<IdleOne> Channel #ubuntu+1 modes: +Ccntf #ubuntu
<guntbert> IdleOne: what command did give you ^ ?
<IdleOne> guntbert: /mode #ubuntu+1
<guntbert> IdleOne: thx
<IdleOne> welcome
<Andre_Gondim> where are the daily live desktop iso for i386? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<bobbert> i was told to ask here about 64 bit versus 32 for my upgrade to natty?
<ninjai> is there a way to make it so natty wont spawn new windows right where unity is, as it hides the unity bar every single time?
<IdleOne> bobbert: how much ram?
<yofel> the upgrade will work for both 64 and 32 bits
<bobbert> not upgrade, fresh install, i heard upgrade was buggy and dont want to wreck my machine.
<bobbert> idleone: 4gb
<IdleOne> yofel: I believe bobbert is running 32bit now
<yofel> Andre_Gondim: yesterdays build has some http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20110405/
<bobbert> yes, i am
<IdleOne> !pae
<yofel> ah ok, misunderstood ^^
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<IdleOne> yofel: nah you were missing some context from #ubuntu is all :)
<yofel> heh
<ninjai> anyone?
<IdleOne> bobbert: so yeah you can either use the PAE kernel on 32bit as described in the above link or install 64bit
<bobbert> is it worth the potential headache of 64 bit for the little extra RAM?
<Daekdroom> Or use only 3.2GB RAM
<bobbert> it's a pretty good machine as is
<IdleOne> bobbert: what headaches?
<IdleOne> bobbert: well if things are running good for you on 32bit. Don't fix what ain't broke.
<bobbert> like some programs not working, being 32 -bit
<IdleOne> very few if any
<BluesKaj> bobbert, the probs /headaches with 64 bit are in the past , mostly
<bobbert> so should i try it, or put up with only 2.9 gb of RAM?
<yofel> bobbert: use the PAE kernel as IdleOne said
<bobbert> how much will that enable?
<IdleOne> bobbert: you could try it since you will be doing a fresh install and if you aren't happy do a fresh install of 32bit but yeah PAE if the ram thing is that important
<yofel> bobbert: you should get the full 4G with pae
 * BluesKaj runs 64 bit on old amd cpu/compaq pc , and still runs fine , even with all that old HW
<BluesKaj> used the alternate install tho :)
<yofel> 64bit uses a bit more memory than 32bit, but yeah, 64 runs fine here. If 32bit works fine though I wouldn't really bother reinstalling
<yofel> BluesKaj: why that?
<bobbert> OK, thank you all, i'll bookmark that page and install it when i get natty!
<IdleOne> welcome bobbert
<BluesKaj> yofel, the live-cd doesn't recognize my HW , so it doesn't get past plymouth's blinking dots
<yofel> urgh
<BluesKaj> no, the alternate is ok, I prefer it for it's more flexible partitioning options
<BluesKaj> this media-server pc however is till 32 bit altho it has dual core 64bit cpu
<BluesKaj> still
<BluesKaj> 3G ram is ok for it's role in the media setup we have here
<yofel> heh, the only 32bit system I have is an EeePC, since the N270 is 32bit
<yofel> only has 2G anyway
<searayman> Can somone help me figure out why  my proxy connection to the internet isnt working
<BluesKaj> 1proxy
<BluesKaj> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<ninjai> is there a way to make it so natty wont spawn new windows right where unity is, as it hides the unity bar every single time?
<BluesKaj> guess that didn't help much eh, searayman
<Daekdroom> !Tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<searayman> nope it has nothign to do with irc
<frankwe> ninjai: this will be fixed in the next unity release
<perscitus> I put 11.04 on flash drive (live cd) and Compiz kept crashing every 3-5 minutes.
<perscitus> i really enjoy ubuntu crashing.
<wolter> what do I have to install to get gnome 3? I already have the ppa installed
<perscitus> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22946/how-do-i-install-the-latest-version-of-gnome-3
<perscitus> I think Ubuntu 10.10 will be the last good ubuntu release.
<ninjai> frankwe, thx
<ninjai> perscitus, 11.04 is still beta :P
<cha0s2358> does anyone know how to or if it is even possible to change the arrearance and or location of the standard left side dock of 11.04?
<perscitus> ninjai,  and its worest beta ever in Ubuntu history
<wolter> perscitus, ninjai : yeah, up to now natty is the buggiest software i've ever used...
<perscitus> Theregister website has said this already
<cha0s2358> does anyone know how to or if it is even possible to change the appearance and or location of the standard left side dock of 11.04?
<ninjai> perscitus, heh.. I know.  Every time I change a compiz setting it's like it reloads compiz.  And the annoying bug with unity hiding every time I open a window cause its too close to the screen edge.
<perscitus> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/04/01/ubuntu1004_beta_review/
<ninjai> cha0s2358, I tried, couldn't find any answer
<cha0s2358> oh, ok thanks anyway.
<ninjai> np
<cha0s2358> I love unity but i also have cairo dock and the new dock is just too.....plain for my tastes
<wolter> has anybody here used gnome 3?
<perscitus> ninjai,  i hate unity launcher. its too intrusive, even when it hides itself.
<ninjai> cha0s2358, you can turn off unity somehow.  I almost like it off more, but I'll give it an honest shot
<wolter> perscitus, have you? it says reverting to vanilla 11.04 is not simple
<ninjai> perscitus, before I had my nvidia drivers installed, I liked how 11.04 felt.  Because unity wasn't able to launch ^_^
<cha0s2358> you turn it off by going into login screen, changing the load to user prefference, logining out, and selecing ubuntu classic
<akavlie> ninjai, cha0s2358 -- you can choose "Ubuntu Classic" to get traditional Gnome UI on login.
<cha0s2358> akavlie, see above
<perscitus> ninjai,  im not install beta on hdd cuz  compiz crashed on me every 3-5mins.
<akavlie> yup
<perscitus> Ubuntu 'Classic' is gone in 11.10
<cha0s2358> i've yet to have any bugs and i've been using all day.
<cha0s2358> compiz included
<wolter> gnome 3 is looking pretty sexy next to a unity like this one we have up to now
<cha0s2358> gnome 3? were can i find screen shots and docu??
<perscitus> Why is everyone moving towards app searching like gnome-d0?
<wolter> cha0s2358, everywhere!
<perscitus> Applicatiom nenu is so much faster  to use
<wolter> wow wow good news everybody!! compiz updates available!
<ninjai> right now?
<perscitus> oh yeah, i dont use keyboard shortcuts
<wolter> yeah, there are a lot of compiz updates
<wolter> in the update manager i say
<perscitus> it takes longer to use keyboard shortcuts
<wolter> i hope they have fixed the crashes by now!
<wolter> perscitus, heh what do you mean?
<ninjai> wolter, after I'm done installing eclipse I'm gonna check that out
<perscitus> wolter,  i have a keyboard tray. i have to pull it out everthing i use keyboard.  i just want to use my mouse
<wolter> oh i see, i guess you'd be better off with mouse gestures.. i have never used that though
<perscitus> mouse gestures suck
<perscitus> Opera tried that and failed
<ninjai> hahah
<wolter> ninjai, nice, i've been waiting so long for it... though if you allow me to ask, why eclipse and not geany?
<ninjai> wolter, wtf is geany? I guess that's my answer :S
<wolter> ninjai, haha, the nicest IDE for gnome
<digitalfiz> Some updates for natty this evening happened and when I reboot now it wont boot all the way up it stops at Checking battery state... this is a desktop so no battery how can i fix this
<ninjai> wolter, I am so checking that out.  Any idea if there's an android plugin for it?
<perscitus> i think gnome will fail
<ninjai> wolter, google says no but it'son the wishlist :(
<wolter> ninjai, oh i don't think so. its very simple,, as in it doesn't try to manage your projects. You don't get that whole bunch of dialogs asking what your class' name is, where do you want to place it, etc.
<ninjai> wolter, sounds fine ;)
<wolter> ninjai, what do you need in an android plugin?
<ninjai> wolter, for developing android applications of course!
<wolter> i once decided to install eclipse and as soon as I saw the bytesize I aborted
<wolter> ninjai, of course, but dont you need just libs? I mean what do you need in an IDE to be able to develop android apps?
<wolter> Its so nice to hear that android is growing and taking space from iOS
<wolter> perscitus, i'd say non-gnome will fail
<ninjai> wolter, because it has access to all of androids built in classes, can launch the android virtual machine, can push to my phone, etc
<wolter> ninjai, and there is no alternate software that could do that instead of your IDE? well then I guess you should use eclipse :s
<wolter> yuck
<wolter> haha
<ninjai> wolter, yep.  Apparently there is one for netbeans too
<wolter> i just hate java
<ninjai> wolter, why?
<wolter> number one reason? you have to name your files according to the class defined in them, seems so stupid to me
<wolter> the built-in stuff is good, but i don't know, hate for it just grew in me
<wolter> i prefer to know good c++ than to know good java
<BUGabundo> evening
<magevideo> hello all.  i need help getting ubuntu to detect my sound card as surround sound instead of stereo.  motherboard: asus m2v
<ninjai> yay for compiz update
<ninjai> i wonder whats changed
<wolter> ninjai, is java the only language to develop android apps?
<magevideo> wolter, no you can use c# now that mono for android is available
<Chr|s> ninjai: working better? updating now :D
<wolter> and is python going to be supported?
<gordonjcp> how do I get the IM client to work?
<gordonjcp> I've added my Yahoo! messenger account, and nothing happens
<digitalfiz> helllllp :P ubuntu freezes after checking battery state after todays updates
<gordonjcp> there's no contact list or anything
<magevideo> wolter, i'm not sure
<gordonjcp> I don't even know what Natty's default chat client is called so I can google for help
<magevideo> gordonjcp, it's called empathy
<gordonjcp> magevideo: that's totally un-googleable
<magevideo> gordonjcp, search "empathy im"
<gordonjcp> magevideo: okay, nothing that looks even vaguely like the lashup in Natty
<gordonjcp> okay, I've got as far as having a green speech bubble with a kind of yellow dot and my name beside it, that appears to be the entry for my Yahoo! account
<gordonjcp> when I select it in the list I get a yellow box with a thing that looks like spectacles and a grey box with off beside it
<magevideo> gordonjcp, uunfortunately i don't have empathy installed at the moment cause i managed to break it so i wouldn't be able to follow the screens with you
<gordonjcp> magevideo: I'm just going to delete it and install pidgin instead
<digitalfiz> i bet theres an #empathy channel
<TLF> hell
<TLF> can anyone please tell me what will be the default ubuntu theme in natty?
<TLF> thanks
<gordonjcp> digitalfiz: there are a lot of empathy websites but none of them show anything liek the one in Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> *like
<gordonjcp> I guess it's still early days yet
<magevideo> gordonjcp,  i usually use empathy on ubuntu i just managed to break it and i haven't got around to fixing it
<digitalfiz> to get your buddy list click the little mail icon at the top next to the time and it should show empathy in the list and when you click it it should show your buddy list
<wolter> omg.. this is why i won't even install gnome 3 now http://ubunturocking.wordpress.com/
<gordonjcp> digitalfiz: hm, I don't really know what that is
<gordonjcp> s/what/where/
<wolter> 14 year old hindu breastfeed gnome 3 in that post
<gordonjcp> I've got a clock and a kind of power button thing
<wolter> put that in past tense haha
<gordonjcp> is there a reason why tab completion doesn't work after sudo?
<ninjai> gord, I've never experienced that... (testing)
<ninjai> gordonjcp, it works
<gordonjcp> ninjai: type "sudo mount /dev/sd<tab>"
<gordonjcp> or,  better, /dev/sd<tab><tab>"
<ninjai> $ sudo mount /dev/sda
<ninjai> /dev/sda1  /dev/sda5
<ninjai> works for me
<gordonjcp> ninjai: strange, 11.04?
<ninjai> yep
<lcb> 'Ubuntu Software Center' not installing packages unless running '~$ gksudo /usr/bin/software-center %u' ' after a fresh install from daily (just in case... doesn't bother me)
<Pici> Did anyone else lose the theming on their gnome panels (ubuntu classic) recently? Or do I need to go bug hunting?
<ninjai> bizarre,  I can't click on my nexus one in the left pane of nautilus.  It just doesn't do anything.
<digitalfiz> ninjai: when ever i click on mounted drive it opens 2 windows
<ninjai> oh it's not mounted, wtf
<ninjai> digitalfiz, that's odd lol.  Mine just wno't mount, I'm assuming I'll have to do it manually :P
<digitalfiz> i mount my phone from the phone i didnt know you could do it in ubuntu
<lcb> digitalfiz, known issue.
<ninjai> digitalfiz, wtf? usually your OS auto-mounts it... the OS MUST mount something before it can be used.
<digitalfiz> ninjai: well my phone pops up with a mount thing and it wont show in ubuntu until i do im on android 1.6 though i think in newer android it auto mounts on the phone end then the os usually automounts on its end
<ninjai> digitalfiz, nope the phone still needs to be set to mount :(.  Nexus one, gingerbread/CM7
<ninjai> ok wtf
<Pici> Er... gtk theming seems to be broken on all my windows except for the appearance properties one.
<Pici> That is so weird.
<ninjai> why is it that i can never mount my phone as writable in ubuntu on THIS computer, but it works on my comptuer at home with ubuntu?
<thumper> anyone here familiar with quassel-core?
<thumper> My natty upgrade had issues
<thumper> and now all my old settings have gone :(
<delac> tried to update my system. there was some sort of error while configuring linux-image...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/590473/
<delac> anyone able to decode that :)
<blocky> so natty/compiz/unity is supposed to be working with nvidia's proprietary drivers?
<bjsnider> yes
<nerdshell> I donwloaded the first Natty beta, and put the ISO on a flashdrive, but when booting, grub doesn't show up even if I press esc, any idea?
<Jordan_U> nerdshell: How did you put the iso on the flash drive?
<nerdshell> click-drag
<nerdshell> after downloading from the ubuntu main server
<nerdshell> Jordan_U: Click-drag
<Jordan_U> nerdshell: You need to insall a bootloader of some sort before it will be bootable.
<Jordan_U> nerdshell: You need to insall a bootloader of some sort before it will be bootable. The easiset thing to do is use unetbootin.
<roothorick> I'm installing 11.04 beta 1 on a Dell Inspiron 640m, it has 1GB RAM right now but I'm gonna bump it to 4GB once I have my car situation settled. Other than the usual beta disclaimers, anything I should know going in?
<nerdshell> in the software center?
<jiohdi> roothorick, docky works with light manangers down to iceWM -- makes a good light combo
<jiohdi> you can move the iceWM to the top and docky at the bottom
<roothorick> this isn't a "light" laptop, heh
<Jordan_U> nerdshell: Follow the directions at http://ubuntu.com/download (they apply for 11.04 as well).
<jiohdi> 1
<roothorick> 15" screen, decent dualcore... it's what the industry calls "mainstream"
<jiohdi> 1G is pretty light
<roothorick> yeah, but that's temporary :)
<nerdshell> Jordan_U: okay, thanks =)
<jiohdi> you can always change the shell later
<roothorick> it'll probably get the bump late next week
<delac> well, nice. After the above gibbersih from update manager, I was sure my system would be borged. However now, after reboot, there doesnt seem to be anything wrong (more than previously). Nice fallback mechanisms.
#ubuntu+1 2011-04-07
<delac> hmm, changing compiz plugins seems to still crash it.
<ninjai> yep
<ninjai> it does for me too
<ninjai> then it relaunches :P
<ninjai> with the compiz plugin enabled
<ninjai> so weir
<ninjai> d
<jiohdi> iceWM theme changes crash it too... but it lets docky work... so its some new fangled compositor
<delac> yes, there's some kind of fallback mechanism there too
<h00k> So, pardon if this discussion has already happened  -are there sudden known issues with the nvidia driver?
<bjsnider> no
<h00k> suddenly, it won't detect anything with HDMI out
<jiohdi> could be, I am using nvidia
<h00k> also, when I switch wallpapers, my screen rapidly flickers
<h00k> I dualscreen with another monitor attached to my  HDMI port, suddenly HDMI isn't working :(
<ninjai> h00k, none experienced here
<ninjai> h00k, i'm dual screen too, but using vga/dvi
<h00k> I just removed the proprietary drivers, I'm goig to reboot and see what happens.
<ninjai> h00k, I had to go into nvidia-settings and enable my second monitor
<ninjai> FYI
<GatunoRox> hello
<GatunoRox> is somebody free enough to give me support without bothering you people?
<ninjai> you are bothering me
<ninjai> just kidding
<ninjai> what do you need
<ninjai> ig2g in like 10 mins
<GatunoRox> here's the thing
<GatunoRox> I installed 11.04 on a 640GB USB HDD, withouth no internal drive to be sure grub wouldn't sneak into them
<magevideo> can anyone help me get my sound detected as surround sound instead of stereo?  sound card alc660, motherboard m2v
<GatunoRox> yet when I try to boot on others computers I get black screen with type cursor flashing forever or Grub rescue
<h00k> ninjai: Yeah, that's where it *was* working, and I checked there, but when I go to 'detect,' it doesn't pick it up.
<h00k> ninjai: I've verified the monitor works
<h00k> In addition, I removed the nvidia driver, and now I can't get back to GDM ;)
<h00k> In addition, I removed the nvidia driver, and now I can't get back to GDM ;)
<ninjai> h00k, reinstall the nvidia driver, drag around the monitor in nvidia-settings, sometimes they overlap :S
<ninjai> i would suggest (if you didn't download the propreitary driver) you download the nvidia drive from their website using links
<ninjai> at the cli
<GatunoRox> ninja1: any suggestion?
<ninjai> GatunoRox, I've never personally done a setup liek that, but I would suggest that (if the cmoputer supports it) you change the boot device using quickboot (usually an F key at boot)/bios to select booting from USB device.
<ninjai> that should od it
<ninjai> *do it
<GatunoRox> I did
<GatunoRox> it gave the boot recovery, blanck screen
<GatunoRox> on the pc i used to install it boots fine
<roothorick> apparently the Core 1 series wasn't 64bit. Gah! Now I have to download a different ISO.
<h00k> ninjai: for...testing purposes? (to grab it straight from nvidia and not the repos)
<delac> oh, it seems gnome3 is officially released. I thought they would release nearer end of the month.
<jiohdi> anything special about gnome3?
<h00k> lots!
<jiohdi> lighter or heavier?
<delac> I heard it would be heavier. At least according to one review...
<h00k> jiohdi: check it: http://www.gnome3.org/
<delac> any good tutorials for installing?
<h00k> So, now that I've reinstalled nvidia-current, GDM doesn't come up yet.
<h00k> I still am left with a flashing cursor. Do I need to dpkg-reconfigure anything other than xorg, gdm?
<yofel> did jockey create the xorg.conf properly?
<h00k> I didn't use jockey, I had to do it from a netroot session
<yofel> k, did you run nvidia-xconfig then?
<yofel> or manually create xorg.conf? (those are pretty much the choices you have)
<h00k> yofel: what package is nvidia-xconfig in, do you know?
<yofel> the driver package, so if you have nvidia-current installed nvidia-xconfig should be there
<h00k> negative, ghostrider. trying something, standby.
<h00k> I used low-graphics mode, created a new config based on my hardware automagically.
<h00k> I don't remember offhand how to configure my own xorg anymore, I haven't had to for a few releases ;)
<yofel> ah, then you still need to set Driver "nvidia" though there
<h00k> failsafe, then jockey? Yeah...let me try.
<yofel> well, you can run jockey-text from cli too
<h00k> oh, i forget about that, too. Yeah
<h00k> I forget my fu when stuff 'just works' ;)
<yofel> heh
<h00k> yofel: jockey-text just said "Additional drivers" | newline | "Searching for available drivers..." and dropped me back to a prompt
<h00k> as if there aren't any
<coz_>  good day all
<h00k> yofel: oho! removed existing xorg.confs, which apparently I had one.
<bjsnider> yofel, he can do jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia_current
<h00k> bjsnider: thanks, I managed to get it set through failsafeX, and jockey-gtk
<h00k> except it still isn't detecting anything on my HDMI port
<bjsnider> h00k, tell nvidia about that. remember, all of the shared libs and the kernel module come _pre-built_, we merely put them where they belong. if the code isn't working nvidia has to fix it
<h00k> bjsnider: yeah, and this is something that just happend (yesterday)
<yofel> hm, didn't know about -e yet
<h00k> I didn't either, I didn't see a man page about jockey or jockey-text
<yofel> don't seem to have one, jockey-text --help tells you about it though
<h00k> ah, I guess I should have tried --help.
<h00k> oh well. I'll check out experimental support, not nvidia.
<bjsnider> h00k, this is likely a xorg.conf option that you need to enable. check out the nvforums linux site
<h00k> bjsnider: Probably, just interesting that I didn't have to futz with xorg to do this before.
<bjsnider> before what?
<bjsnider> before you upgraded to natty?
<h00k> bjsnider: before...yesterday.
<h00k> bjsnider: I've been on Natty since toolkit dropped.
<h00k> bjsnider: I haven't had to futs with xorg manually in like...2 or 3 releases.
<bjsnider> futz
<h00k> that too ;)
<h00k> futz, mess, screw around, etc.
<h00k> Fresh install -> install nvidia driver -> open nvidia-settings, detect displays, set up dualscreen, quit
<bjsnider> h00k, you should post a bug on launchpad against nvidia-current, and also on nvforums
<h00k> bjsnider: yeah, I will.
<mns`> will btrfs be the default fs in natty?
<digitalfiz> i hope not
<digitalfiz> it doesnt even have a fsck tool yet
<mns`> hum, thanks
<psusi> so umm... why are the non ppc daily-live images missing?
<yofel> failed to build maybe?
<yofel> psusi: here's the log if you want to look http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu/natty/daily-live-20110406.1.log
<yofel> hm, yeah, failed to build:
<yofel> mv: cannot stat `/srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/scratch/ubuntu/daily-live/tmp/natty-amd64/CD1/casper/filesystem.kernel-generic': No such file or directory
<yofel> make: *** [/srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/scratch/ubuntu/daily-live/tmp/natty-amd64/bootable-stamp] Error 1
<yofel> ERROR WHILE BUILDING OFFICIAL IMAGES !!
<psusi> doh
<h00k> bjsnider, yofel: nvidia driver success. Fix: Unplug HDMI cable. Plug in HDMI cable.
<h00k> ...which I had done.
<h00k> Anyway, it's working.
<heslam> hey guys. i think i've found a unity bug, and i was hoping to see if any of you guys could duplicate it before i file a bug report? just so i know i'm not going insane
<heslam> okay, so the sidebar is set to dodge active window which works absolutely fine UNTIL you do something like this
<heslam> bring up firefox, maximised so the sidebar dodges firefox out of the way
<heslam> then start up nautilus, again, maximised
<heslam> then move your mouse to the top left of the screen so the unity bar appears, and quickly close nautilus BEFORE the unity bar can hide
<heslam> you should be left with firefox, maximised, with the unity side bar still in place - not dodging away, not seemingly recognising that firefox is now the "active" windnow
<heslam> even clicking firefox doesn't cause the unity sidebar to get its act together
<digitalfiz> it still dodges for me
<bjsnider> h00k, that's a highly technical process
<digitalfiz> i cant repo heslam :/
<blocky> after upgrading from 10.10, I login and get the wallpaper and the panel along the top, and a notification bubble that I have connected to wifi, but then everything freezes and all I can do is move the mouse
<heslam> digitalfiz: really? i'll take your word for it that you're getting it exactly right (closing nautilus before the bar can hide)... the other variable is that it has to be firefox that is "next in line" to appear, not say, your irc client (if i have irssi in the terminal as the next thing to show up, it works perfectly)
<blocky> using geforce 7300 mobile
<heslam> digitalfiz: i'll keep experimenting. the other possible problems is that i'm using a high DPI (150) as i'm running unity on my lowish res HD TV.
<heslam> digitalfiz: it causes some other problems with unity that i should probably bug report (the dash icons are lopsided and uncentred), so who knows what other problems it might be causing
<blocky> logging in with ubuntu classic gives me top and bottom panels but same non-reponsive desktop, and ubuntu classic (no effects) loads up just fine
<blocky> so I'm pretty sure compiz is involved with the issue
<digitalfiz> heslam, maybe
<blocky> any suggestions?
<heslam> http://img34.imageshack.us/f/lopsideddash.png/ <=== that's what happens with a large DPI
<heslam> digitalfiz: thanks for trying to reproduce my bug, though :)
<roothorick> is it just me.... or did the install just poke the CD drive to spin it up because the download was almost finished?
<giant420> anyone else having problems with update manager offering a partial upgrade for natty?
<heslam> giant420: it's told me that a few times
<giant420> synaptic wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-manager, and ubuntu-notifier.
<maco> its generally a bad idea to accept a partial upgrade
<thiebaude> !partial upgrade
<giant420> thats why I havent done it! ;-)
<giant420> i just dont know if its an issue with my system, or something on the server
<heslam> hey guys. is the only way to make a new terminal window if you have one preexisting on another workspace without inadventently moving to that workspace (in order to reach file => new terminal) to search for it in the dash?
<heslam> or is there a better way?
<heslam> oh, FF lets you create a new window from the sidebar, but the terminal doesn't
<thiebaude> i have 2d ubuntu 10.10 no nvidia drivers installed if i upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 will 11.04 still not install nvidia drivers for me?
<thiebaude> in place upgrade
<thiebaude> unity 2d that is,lol
<roothorick> allright, it didn't detect the wireless on this laptop. Where do I begin fixing this?
<geekahedron1> heslam: ctrl-alt-t?
<roothorick> oh hey, "Install Drivers"
<thiebaude> if i upgrade to 11.04 i did not want ubuntu to install the nvidia drivers
<bjsnider> thiebaude, jockey only recommends the driver. it doesn't put a gun to your head and force you to use it
<thiebaude> ok i did not know thanks
<heslam> geekahedron1: wouldn't that require the preexisting terminal window to be selected...meaning i'd be dragged away from my current workspace?
<thiebaude> the 11.04 installer installs nvidia during the install
<bjsnider> thiebaude, plus you can very easily remove nvidia afterwards if you want
<thiebaude> on the live 11.04 cd
<geekahedron1> heslam: to open a terminal window? ctrl-alt-t should work wherever
<thiebaude> bjsnider, i tried that before a few time and it borked my 11.04
<thiebaude> times
<heslam> geekahedron1: ah yeah, you're perfectly right - thanks :)
<roothorick> I *know* this laptop has a wifi chip, but I only have one adapter, eth0. What's going on here?
<thiebaude> bjsnider, do you suggest update-manager -d for the upgrade process?
<roothorick> I'd know how to troubleshoot this on, say, Gentoo, but I want to learn ubuntu's hardware GUI stuff
<geekahedron1> heslam: it's a global shortcut (keyboard shortcuts from the menu), unless the active application overloads the key
<thiebaude> im getting my 10.10 updates now :)
<bjsnider> sure, it worked for me
<thiebaude> cool, thanks :)
<bjsnider> except it wiped my hdd and sent confidential info about me to the feds
<bjsnider> j/k
<thiebaude> omg,lol
<thiebaude> another OS would do that, j/k,lol :)
<geekahedron1> i am having all kinds of trouble getting the broadcom wireless drivers to work in natty...
<thiebaude> bjsnider,
<heslam> geekahedron1: is that a good idea? i mean i hate to be anal and everything but in terms of having an application overload a global shortcut seems to contradict the whole principle of least surprise type thing. maybe i complain too much :P
<bjsnider> now they know all about my moonshining operation
<thiebaude> haha
<geekahedron1> heslam: i mean, if ctrl-alt-t means something to the application you're using, that program will capture the keypress
<geekahedron1> that's true of any shortcut
<heslam> geekahedron1: yeah, just seems like a weird idea to have something that should work everywhere not work in some places. i'm just nit picking beyond the scope of this channel :)
<hachre> bjsnider: lol i randomly look into this chan
<hachre> bjsnider: I saw your comment about erase hdd and feds
<hachre> bjsnider: so i started reading it all ;P
<hachre> bjsnider: took me a while to get that this was a joke lol
<thiebaude> :)
<geekahedron1> heslam: basically, if the interrupt doesn't mean anything to the application, it will pass it on (or it could handle it *and* pass it on)
<geekahedron1> that's how interrupts have to work, whether for keyboard shortcuts or mouse movements or whatever
<geekahedron1> so, the third-party broadcom sta drivers for my wireless card were installed and enabled automatically, but they're not working
<geekahedron1> uninstalled, reinstalled, updated, tried to get the b43 drivers recognized, nothing
<geekahedron1> anyone had any luck with that?
<roothorick> I don't get it. lspci shows a BCM4311, b43 is loaded and attached to it, no errors in syslog, but I only have eth0, no eth1 or wlan0. ifconfig -a only shows eth0 and lo. What do I try next?
<geekahedron1> that's where i am
<wolter> hm semi installing gnome 3 totally weirded up my system... http://i.imgur.com/prlyN.png
<geekahedron1> 4311 also
<roothorick> geekahedron1: Dell?
<geekahedron1> yeah
<wolter> i purged but I can't get back to normal, any help?
<geekahedron1> d630
<roothorick> I have a 640m
<wolter> also, how do I add my home folder to the launcher???
<roothorick> probably very closely related
<mrdeb> attencio
<mrdeb> i have something importnat to add
<mrdeb> the white window glitch in 1104 is due to hte nvidia driver bug
<wolter> what white window glitch?
<mrdeb> when you maximize the window is blank
<roothorick> texture size limit glitch, right?
<mrdeb> window is white
<roothorick> I remember wrestling with that on gentoo
<bjsnider> mrdeb, what window?
<mrdeb> cause i upgrade driver to newest in lucid
<mrdeb> any window
<rww> on gentoo, that's because the window wasn't done compiling :3
<bjsnider> i'm not seeing that issue
<roothorick> rww: oh shush
<bjsnider> rww, ah, emerge humour
<mrdeb> gentoo at least has a good distro name
<bjsnider> sounds like a type of sushi
<mrdeb> a sharp bird
<rww> sounds like a type of penguin
<mrdeb> it is a bird
<mrdeb> surgical bird
<roothorick> gentoo is an actual species of penguin IIRC
<Guest79753> hey guys
<mrdeb> i will not remove nvidia to test it
<mrdeb> noq
<mrdeb> w
<roothorick> okay, what the hell is b43-pci-bridge?
<bjsnider> sounds like a broadcom chipset driver
<roothorick> well, it is attached to my wireless card... but isn't producing a network device
<roothorick> how relevant is this to the beta? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wolter> has anybody been able to add new launchers to unity?
<mu3en> kdebase-workspace-bin: Depends: kdebase-workspace-data (= 4:4.6.2a-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.6.1-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<mu3en> kdebase-workspace-data 4:4.6.2a missing from repos?
<mu3en> can be found here http://launchpadlibrarian.net/68493982/kdebase-workspace-data_4.6.2a-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<roothorick> sigh. I see the wireless situation STILL hasn't been fixed...
<geekahedron1> no luck here either
<heslam> guys, when i submit a bug to launchpad
<roothorick> I actually got my wireless to work, but it confuses the hell out of the network manager
<heslam> will it give me an option to upload png images directly to the site for my bug report? for screenshots etc.
<roothorick> geekahedron1: BCM4311, correct?
<heslam> or should i include a link to the image hosted elsewhere?
<geekahedron1> roothorick: yes, what did you have to do?
<Chr|s> hey guys
<bob__631> I tried 11.04 for a while, then wiped the disk and reinstalled 10.10 - I hate 11.04
<Chr|s> how do I uninstall gnome 3? it isn't working, unable to log in :(
<roothorick> geekahedron1: install firmware-b43-installer, then modprobe -r b44 b43 ssb wl, modprobe b43, modprobe b44 to get your wired ethernet back, rfkill unblock all, iwconfig wlan0 up. At this point your "Wi-Fi" light will come on and network manager will show nearby networks.
<roothorick> geekahedron1: write this down, because you'll probably have to do part of it again
<geekahedron1> yeah, my intent was to save all my setup stuff in one place this time
<geekahedron1> since there are always some kind of issues
<wolter> can one have gnome3 installed but use unity instead of gnome-shell?
<Chr|s> wolter: im sure there is a way. Im not sure how to do it
<Daekdroom> as far as I know, installing the gnome3 ppa breaks unity.
<Chr|s> I am having issues getting gnome 3 to even work
<wolter> Chr|s, would i need to hack something to do it or do unity and gs work with the classic --replace principle?
<Chr|s> yeah it does, have to disable unity some how
<wolter> oh
<Daekdroom> Chr|s, I suppose the best way is installing the gnome3-session package and start using gnome shell.
<cryptk> so, I have to say, I am personally not a fan of Unity
<Daekdroom> I'm used to Unity already, but I have to say it has so much room for improvement
<geekahedron1> sweet
<roothorick> geekahedron1: found a simpler way. Just install firmware-b43-installer and reboot.
<cryptk> exactly, with the right work, I could use it
<cryptk> but for now I will stay with my Ubuntu Classic session
<roothorick> geekahedron1: probably don't strictly HAVE to reboot but it's easier than doing all the module loading/unloading legwork
<Chr|s> Daekdroom: where is this package located? im unable to do this through cli. Im not that experienced
<Daekdroom> Chr|s, it should be available if you use the gnome3 PPA
<Chr|s> Daekdroom: I think I have it installed, just have unity running as well..because I can't even login to my system by using x
<Daekdroom> that is probably a GDM problem then.
<Chr|s> I see
<Chr|s> being like this, I am thinking I am going to have to reinstall the os because I can't seem to login
<wolter> Chr|s, what is your problem with logging in?
<Daekdroom> Chr|s, use sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<Chr|s> ok thanks brb
<Chr|s> doing it now
<lcb> chris|, or... on console try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<lcb> chris|, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Chr|s> alright
<lcb> you need a restart afterwards
<wolter> unity file search couldn't be any more useless...
<wolter> and how do I get my home icon back to the launcher?
<Daekdroom> I believe the answer to the later question is to reset the icons.
<Daekdroom> In a terminal, run unity --reset-icons
<drmorphias> has anyone had the issue with telepathy-buttery and telepathy-salut repetively crashing?
<drmorphias> *telepathy-butterfly
<ninwa> Has anybody gotten Guake to work in 11.04?
<drmorphias> how do i move a window that is stuck under the top panel?
<ninwa> alt+left click on it and drag
<ninwa> How do I exit Banshee (2.0)?
<Scotty> hellooo folksss
<Scotty> anyone try anf install Gnome3 today??
<ninwa> Scotty, according to what I've read it breaks Unity. I'm going to try it on my other machine sometime soon, but to me that sucks.
<Scotty> ayee lol, i've toasted my machgine lol
<Scotty> i have a flashing login screen with no option to login lol, trying to figure out how to fix it
<ninwa> How do you like it?
<ninwa> Oh, hah.
<ninwa> When I try it I'm just going to try it with Fedora 15
<torchie> hi
<torchie> I have an nvidia 7150m and when I have compiz enabled random windows turn white on the inside
<torchie> and upon waking the laptop from sleep the screen goes completely white except for the cursor and I have to restart
<torchie> (hp dv6700, amd x64)
<Scotty> did you try both NVidia drivers torchie?
<torchie> i tried disabling copy to texture and it made no difference -- what else would usually be the cause?
<torchie> I installed the proprietary ones through additional but am not sure how to switch to the free ones
<Chr|s> Hmm
<Chr|s> Can't login still
<Chr|s> I try to install the gnome shell and get this error..
<Chr|s> It is a dependency error
<rww> then file a bug against the PPA that you're using.
<Chr|s> Gnome-icon-theme-symbolic
<Chr|s> cant file a bug over my phone :(
<Scotty> im getting a flashing login screen chris
<Chr|s> I'm sorry
<Scotty> lol
<Scotty> noo idea what to do lol
<Chr|s> Welcome to my world
<Chr|s> Ok I purged gnome 3 ppa
<Chr|s> How do I remove gnome 3 and have just unity? I need 5to get back to my desktop
<rww> ppa-purge
<Chr|s> Yeah.. I did that but still see login for gnome 3
<Scotty> sudp apt-get -f install ??
<wolter> Chr|s, I had the exact same problem
<wolter> do this
<Chr|s> Ok
<Chr|s> What am I doing? Lol
<wolter> 1. purge the gnome3 ppa (some packages will fail to get purged). | 2. Update your system and restart. | 3. Purge the ppa again, now it shouldn't fail. | 4. Update again and restart
<wolter> having patience :)
<Chr|s> I do
<wolter> Whats up with the overlay scrollbars?
<Chr|s> Hmm I get this error "could not update ICEauthority file /home/user/.ICEauthority"
<Chr|s> Get it when I try to login
<torchie> additional drivers says I need jockey for unity
<geekahedron1> ugh
<jiohdi> Chr|s, seems like something took your .iceauthority for itself... likely root.. did you try to change it back?
<geekahedron1> i don't like the new unity at all, but how do you change it?
<jiohdi> geekahedron1, change it to what?
<geekahedron1> well
<geekahedron1> add things to the panel
<geekahedron1> get a window list
<rww> I generally just rm .ICEauthority when it's causing problems ;P
<Chr|s> Jiohdi hmm not sure how
<jiohdi> geekahedron1, too add I think you just drag something from an open listing
<jiohdi> you chose the all programs
<jiohdi> then drag
<geekahedron1> huh
<jiohdi> Chr|s, chown user /home/user/.ICEauthority
<geekahedron1> oh ... i'm not talking about the sidebar launcher
<arand> geekahedron1: I don't think you can use a window list in unity, the sidebar replaces it
<jiohdi> Chr|s, chown +R user /home/user/.ICEauthority   [if its a folder]
<jiohdi> one of the defaults is a list for all programs
<jiohdi> in unity
<geekahedron1> but i want my cpu temperature displayed next to the clock
<geekahedron1> or a taskbar-style window list
<geekahedron1> or even a window list button
<jiohdi> last I used unity it did not work well with others
<geekahedron1> we have no interface options? what is this, apple
<arand> geekahedron1: Well, if when you click on the panel there is no add to panel option, I assume it won't be possible
<jiohdi> its made for touch screens
<arand> geekahedron1: pretty much yea
<Chr|s> Hmm that command isn't working says invalis user
<jiohdi> is user your user name? substitute your actual user name
<jiohdi> oh
<jiohdi> you have to do it as root
<jiohdi> so add sudo to the beginning
<Chr|s> Shh that's it
<Chr|s> Ahh I mean
<arand> And maybe do user:user as well to set both...
<geekahedron1> well, huh
<Chr|s> Hrmm..says there is no such file
<wolter> does anybody know how to manually edit the launchers in unity? I mean, like hack it under the hood
<drmorphias> ya i would like to know where unitiy's configuration file is so i can see if there is a way to move it to the bottom of the screen.
<Chr|s> Ehh I dunno. Guess I'm going to have to reinstall the os
<jiohdi> Chr|s,  check out http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/iceauthority-error-in-ubuntu-8-10-a-681312/
<Scotty> Chris did you make sure you cap'd the ICEauthority
<Scotty> acckk
<Scotty> sudo gdm reset isnt working for me now
<noob> When I change to compiz on ubuntu classic my x out buttons dissapear. help?
<Chr|s> Hell I just want unity back
<drmorphias> Chr|s, whats wrong?
<jiohdi> Chr|s, if you can create a second user with full authority, you can delete the first one and it should fix the problem
<Chr|s> It has something to do with me trying to install gnome 3.
<Chr|s> Trying to get back to unity
<drmorphias> Chr|s, oh.
<jiohdi> Chr|s, should not effect the 2nd new user you create
<noob> When I change to compiz on ubuntu classic my x out buttons dissapear. help?
<noob> can anybody help me?
<wolter> drmorphias, i don't think thats possible haha
<Scotty> Gnome 3 has ruined my lifef lol
<wolter> hahahah
<wolter> comment of the day
<Scotty> yah lol,
<Scotty> how do you backup linux drive in windows?
<rww> you don't
<Scotty> it's impossible?
<Scotty> i tried calling the disk with explore2fs, but it's not showing up..
<Scotty> if you boot a live CD, can you accorss HD?
<rww> yes
<Scotty> there is my solution
<syedomar> hi... can anyone link me a good guide for my rt73(wireless)
<syedomar> lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/590572/
<magn3ts> Feature request for GNOME 3: Please waste mroe screen realestate on the window border and bulky GTK+
<magn3ts> And please don't give me a way to configure it
<rww> okay
<magn3ts> and please remove more features that were once standard on the GNOME Desktop.
<rww> okay
<magn3ts> then loudly gasp "why don't people want to use gnome shell" "why are people moving to unity, etc"
<rww> okay
<Volkodav> are people moving to unity ?
<magn3ts> "we" people I guess.
<magn3ts> The last one was a stretch I'll grant.
<Volkodav> anybody moved to unity ? maybe cell phone people
<magn3ts> ?
<digitalfiz> is there a safe way to remove ubuntu one?
<torchie> aha!
<din> i'm trying to upgrade to natty on my netbook but my ssd is only 4gb and doesn't have the space available to do so. can someone point me in the right direction?
<torchie> installed the open source nvidia drivers
<torchie> wonderful!
<torchie> absolutely wonderful
<torchie> !
<torchie> alt tab crash
<will_> hey guys. i'm wanting to compose a bug report for the scrollbars but in order to do so i need to check how gedit performs WITHOUT the new overlay scrollbars
<will_> does anyone know how to turn them off temporarily? or, failing that, can someone open up gedit and test it for me?
<will_> i need to know if moving your mouse all the way to the right of the screen on a maximised gedit (with old scrollbars) lets you grab them by clicking as far right as you can
<akavlie> will_, I'm on Ubuntu classic, just tested myself.
<akavlie> not sure how the behavior was before, but on maximized gedit when the mouse is on the right edge of the screen, I cannot grab the scrollbar.
<din> i'm trying to upgrade to natty on my netbook but my ssd is only 4gb and doesn't have the space available to do so. can someone point me in the right direction?
<will_> akavlie: thanks for testing! that's an interesting result. i was hoping to use gedit as an example, but i know for a fact that firefox DOES behave that way
<will_> make sure that gedit has enough text in it to warrant the scrollbar in the first place?
<akavlie> yep, I did
<akavlie> scrollbar was present, but I couldn't grab it. Someone has not read fitt's law
<akavlie> not that I ever maximize things, but...
<will_> akavlie: yeah - that's the main reason i want to report a bug for the new overlay scrollbars. they don't let you the same thing
<will_> akavlie: do you mind testing it in firefox too? i'm *always* throwing my mouse to the right of the screen as far as it can go and grabbing to move up and down with FF
<will_> akavlie: i've got my old laptop running and installed gedit and you're right, it doesn't let you do what FF lets you do. interesting
<akavlie> will_, yeah in Firefox I WAS able to grab.
<akavlie> not sure what this has to do w/ a new overlay though.
<will_> akavlie: it doesn't, not anymore :P i just thought it might.
<will_> din: have you tried an ubuntu server install and building it up from there? not ideal but then you can pick and choose what you'd like
<din> not yet. i'm going to try to free up the space first
<will_> din: you could ditch the swap file, for one. if it has an SD card you could put your home directory on that, too...?
<din> yeah, i'm trying to work it out
<will_> din: you can also mount your temp directory in RAM, depending on how much RAM you're willing to give up
<din> you mean /tmp ??
<will_> din: yeah
<will_> din: also try getting rid of any localisation support that you don't need. bloody foreigners
<will_> akavlie: thanks for following me on my goose chase. :) i'm going to keep hunting around for applications in the same vein, see if i can't find anything
<din> i mounted it to a 250 external drive and the upgrade still complained.
<din> will_: i mounted it to a 250 external drive and the upgrade still complained.
<din> 250gb*
<will_> din:do you want to install to the 250 gig external drive?
<din> will_: no, i am saying that i mounted /tmp there.i
<akavlie> will_, np
<will_> din: unless you plan to have the external drive always connected...
<will_> din: forgive me if i'm being ignorant but i'm pretty sure the installer wants 4 gigs to install the main OS in, not because it needs space for temporary file
<will_> s
<din> i thought i could make space for the upgrade tool by mounting the /tmp directory and the /var/cache/apt/archives directory to that disk.
<din> will_: neither worked so... here i am.
<will_> din: when you say the installer complained, do you mean it stopped you from going ahead with the install or it just warned you?
<din> will_: it stopped.
<din> i will deal with it later. time to sleep.
<will_> if you want more control than ubuntu lets you, you'll have to either experiment with more flexible distros
<will_> or use ubuntu server and build it up from there, perhaps
<almoxarife> is it safe to upgrade to 11.04 from 10.10?
<din> will_: thanks for the input. goodnight.
<will_> din: night :)
<will_> almoxarife: not on production machines
<will_> sorry for such a generically rubbish answer :P
<almoxarife> will_: I get the point of the answer, are upgrades glitching as a majority or minority?
<will_> almoxarife: i've not done any upgrading, just fresh installs. there's been some big architectural changes though what with unity and so on, so unless someone else more knowledgable decides to shut me up and give you a proper answer, you'll just have to infer from that
<almoxarife> will_: got it, thnks
<kreantos> hi,
<kreantos> i wanted to ask, if 11.04 is stable enough to have it running on my developer machine?
<nit-wit> kreantos, not a anything other then a teast if it was me.
<nit-wit> *test
<vega> has 11.04 boot speed increased compared to maverick? maverick still has a lot of old init.d scripts, don't know about natty
<nit-wit> vega, seems about the same speed on my setup
<nuke_> Hi... does anyone know how to get rid of Unity in 11.04 and switch back to regular Gnome?
<vega> isn't it choosable at login time?
<nuke_> hmm I didn't notice...
<nuke_> I'll check thanks
<ohsix> overlay scrollbars are neat, a bit hard to fish for with a mouse sometimes though, is there a simple way to disable it?
<delac> SystemError InstallArchives() failed. Any remedy?
<obscurant1st> the panel on which the workspace, the minimized windows, etc used be there is gone now! :( what can i do?
<obscurant1st> somebody please?
<Chr|s> obscurant1st:  patience
<obscurant1st> k
<Chr|s> obscurant1st: you mean the left dock bar?
<Chr|s> or you mean the bottom panel?
<obscurant1st> Chr|s, left dock bar is already gone, but anywat i dont need it!. my problem is the bottom one is gone
<Chr|s> obscurant1st: actually you do need it
<Chr|s> because there is no bottom bar
<Chr|s> in 11.04 anyways
<obscurant1st> Chr|s, it was there! till yesterday! (
<Chr|s> don't know how? what version of ubuntu are you running?
<obscurant1st> Chr|s, actually i changed some setting in compiz settings and thebottom bar and the top bar came, but today the top bar is there. but not the bottom one, and btw this look is like the old ubuntu
<obscurant1st> Chr|s, its 11.04 only, yesterday nly i downloded the beta version
<obscurant1st> one doubt , is the window manager is metacity in 11.04?
<obscurant1st> because i remember doing metacity --replace once when some problem came for me!
<Chr|s> obscurant1st: not sure exactly
<Chr|s> just try to undo what you did if you can remember
<obscurant1st> Chr|s, i dont have clue of what i did! I think i will have to reinstall if nothing works
<Chr|s> obscurant1st: just open compiz and reset to defaul
<Chr|s> see what happens
<delac> obscurant1st: are you on normal Ubuntu desktop or classic?
<obscurant1st> delac, what is classic and normal? i dont know i did a usual install of the beta image i downloaded!
<obscurant1st> Chr|s, i tried that, but after trying that do i have to restart the system to take effect?
<delac> obscurant1st: you can select the desktop type in login screen
<Chr|s> obscurant1st: you shouldn't have too, just log off and log back on
<delac> obscurant1st: but you didnt even go to the login screen, I think?
<obscurant1st> delac, Chr|s ok, let me try logging in back! one moment!
<delac> if he is on normal Ubuntu desktop, how on earth does he have bottom panel?
<Chr|s> said he was messing with compiz
<Chr|s> not sure exactly
<Chr|s> I think he should take a screen shot so we can see for sure
<delac> compiz cant bring back the panel, as far as I know
<delac> unless he killed the unity plugin
<delac> that might be it
<Chr|s> I did earlier trying to get gnome 3 working
<Chr|s> I had to do a reinstall
<Chr|s> unfortunally
<delac> I was going to try gnome3
<delac> but there are some problems?
<delac> you say?
<Chr|s> I must of did something wrong because I couldn't get it to load or anything,
<syn-ack> well...
<syn-ack> You do know that if you install Gnome3 you break unity, right?
<Chr|s> yeah, thats what I did
<Chr|s> broke it pretty good
<syn-ack> You know why that is, right?
<Chr|s> not exactly no
<syn-ack> Because Unity is written with Gnome 2.x in mind and not necessarily Gnome3 in mind and therefore the libs that are replaced are ones in which unity depends on
<Chr|s> ahh i see
<Chr|s> well some people got it goign
<Chr|s> not sure the steps they took
<delac> if you remove the PPA, can't you force synaptic to replace the packages with older ones?
<syn-ack> ,No
<ohsix> delac: ppa-purge can do that for you though
<ohsix> it does pinning for you & downgrades
<syn-ack> delac, That's not always such a good idea because some of the packages may break your system on a downgrade.
<delac> syn-ack: how come? wouldn't that be eqiuvalent to just restoring the previous state?
<syn-ack> no
<syn-ack> Because it doesn't remove the new applications' configs and they may be incompatible with the older version of the software.
<syn-ack> delac, If you want to downgrade, I suggest that you just reinstall because A it's the cleanest method and B it saves you a lot of headaches.
<ohsix> syn-ack: while not literally untrue; the packages that can do real damage generally aren't in ppas; and there is some consideration (albeit not a lot) for packages that can do just that
<delac> syn-ack: I thought purge would get rid of configs?
<syn-ack> ohsix, true, however in the case of Gnome3.... he's probably going to want to reinstall..
<delac> yes, that is what I'm going to do
<syn-ack> delac, not ppa-purge.
<syn-ack> well, not always, let me put it like that.
<delac> or even better, I'm going to make another usb-install just to test gnome3
<syn-ack> You could do that too
<syn-ack> or you could also do it in a VM
<delac> syn-ack: does virtualbox support 3d? because doesn't gnome3 require that?
<G00053> so i upgraded from 10.10 and lost the bar on top , anyway to get it back ?
<G00053> any - way *
<syn-ack> delac, Depends on your network card and both Gnome3 and Unity use compositing.
<syn-ack> Rather, your video card. Sorry
<delac> :)
<syn-ack> Talking about networking in another channel.
<ohsix> syn-ack: hm maybe, but nothing would break
<ohsix> syn-ack: all your other x sessions are still available too
<syn-ack> G00053, upgraded from 10.10 to.... 11.04?
<G00053> syn-ack, yeah at first everything , was black and each time i would scroll over a window or a selection that part of the screen would turn black
<G00053> i thought maybe compiz was my problem so i re-installed it and now windows no longer go black but i have no bars
<delac> G00053: sounds more like graphics card driver problems. you got nvidia?
<syn-ack> yeah
<delac> G00053: go to the login screen and select Ubuntu classic with no effects
<delac> G00053: then at least you should get working desktop where you can start checking the drivers
<G00053> amd - i reinstalled the proprietary drivers / catalyst no changes ...this was before i tried compiz...
<syn-ack> G00053, Are you getting 3D acceleration at all?
<G00053> let me be clear the bars were there before i killed compiz and reinstalled they were just in-accessable because i couldnt see the drop down menus...ect just the network power stuff worked on the right ...now they are totally missing
<G00053> syn-ack , i'm not quite sure how to check
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> so it seems that Ubuntu removed glxgears
<syn-ack> lemme see if I can find the package it's supposed to be in
<G00053> much appreciated
<syn-ack> G00053, install mesa-utilities
<Paddy_NI> Hey what is the general consensus on Natty beta?
<syn-ack> G00053, install mesa-utils rather
<syn-ack> Paddy_NI, It's stablising its self quite nicely
<syn-ack> G00053, let me know when you have it installs
<syn-ack> installed.
<Paddy_NI> syn-ack: what about performance in general
<syn-ack> It's alright. no performance hit for me.
<delac> yes, the desktop seems very responsive even on netbook
<Paddy_NI> I hear compiz crashes like crazy
<G00053> done
<delac> yes, compiz is bit unstable at the moment
<Paddy_NI> yeah maverick with unity was terrible
<syn-ack> G00053, now, open a terminal and type glxgears at the prompt
<G00053> i see gears..
<syn-ack> G00053, Watch the output to the xterminal and tell me what your frame rate is
<G00053> ~ 60
<delac> yes, but this is big step forward. however, there are still some rough edges
<ohsix> Paddy_NI: it did 20 days ago, "seems" better now, but i haven't been setting it up in 20 days :P
<syn-ack> G00053, Which driver are you currently running?
<Paddy_NI> hmm.. yeah I guess the devs are great at the last minute cramming
<Paddy_NI> I still don't get why banshee is to be default though
<syn-ack> Because that's what they chose?
<Paddy_NI> that is hardly a reason
<syn-ack> Paddy_NI, Last time I checked you could change that.
<syn-ack> Paddy_NI, That's all the reason they NEED to give. Because they can.
<Paddy_NI> still does not answer the question :)
<Paddy_NI> still makes no sense
<syn-ack> personally, I like Banshee.
<Paddy_NI> meh.. it's just another media player
<Paddy_NI> albeit written in an inferior language
<syn-ack> I don't care if it's written in .Net or not. I think it's a good product.
<delac> and I still have to use Foobar2000...
<syn-ack> There's nothing wrong with C#
<Paddy_NI> XD
<Paddy_NI> its the language of the pseudo programmer
<syn-ack> you just don't like it because "The Big Bad Microsoft" made it
<syn-ack> please.
<Paddy_NI> nothing to do with it
<syn-ack> bull.
<Paddy_NI> lol
<Paddy_NI> wow.. you are making major assumptions
<Paddy_NI> I am going by the actually technical aspects
<syn-ack> So are you.
<Paddy_NI> math does not lie
<syn-ack> Depends on who's paying for the "technical aspects"
<Paddy_NI> people who want to call themselves programmers but cannot code so they dumb down the languages
<Paddy_NI> no thanks
<syn-ack> You could say the same about Python too
<Paddy_NI> python would have been a better choice
<syn-ack> What's a "Real Man's Language" son. School me.
<Paddy_NI> C
<syn-ack> of course you'd say that.
<Paddy_NI> yes as its true
<syn-ack> I'm done with this stupid conversation.
<Paddy_NI> although I have not tried a recent build
<Paddy_NI> syn-ack: you are quite angry sorry to flare you up
<Paddy_NI> yikes
<syn-ack> I'm not angry. Not in the least. I just don't buy that you've actually USED the language so therefore you don't have the right to judge it.
<Paddy_NI> syn-ack: another assumption
<Paddy_NI> your telepathic kung fu is mighty
<syn-ack> Straight to point: It's a tool. All tools have their place regardless of how superior one is over another
<Paddy_NI> yeah like a square tire :)
<syn-ack> sure sure.
<Paddy_NI> syn-ack: what is unity 3d created in... cairo?
<Paddy_NI> I know 2d is qt
<ikonia> what ?
<syn-ack> yes, cairo.
<ikonia> unity is made from QT ?
<Paddy_NI> well QML
<Paddy_NI> ikonia: the 2d variant
<syn-ack> wait, clutter is Cario based.... yeah, I'm almost positive it is
<ohsix> .
<Paddy_NI> I wonder what they removed from the CD to fit the extra libs on
<syn-ack> The Gimp
<Paddy_NI> ah
<Paddy_NI> I wonder if shotwell works with appmenu yet
<syn-ack> There's something else that's not on the livecd anymore but I can't remember right now since it's very late
<syn-ack> alright, one more smoke then bed.
<Paddy_NI> hehe
<Paddy_NI> syn-ack: I always say that
<Paddy_NI> I cannot wait to see native speech recognition for linux
<Paddy_NI> Would be nice if Shuttleworth just bought "Dragon Naturally Speaking"
<Paddy_NI> not like he's short a few bob
<ikonia> I think there are more pressing matters to deal with beyond speech recognision
<Paddy_NI> ikonia: like the colour of the icons?
<ikonia> no
<Paddy_NI> the theme
<Paddy_NI> ;)
<Paddy_NI> changing perfectly good music players
<Paddy_NI> choose something challenging for a change I say
<ikonia> I have my own views, try to provoke someone else
<Paddy_NI> oh well I thought you would enlighten me with "more pressing matters"
<Paddy_NI> ikonia: not provoking mate
<ikonia> I suggest we return to 11.04 discussion as this channel was intended
<ikonia> you're certainly trying,
<Paddy_NI> lol
<Paddy_NI> oh dear me
<ohsix> ikonia: could use your eyes on #ubuntu, there are shenanigans
<ikonia> sure
<delac> why does my aptd crash every time I try to report a problem?
<Paddy_NI> delac: aptd...? don't you mean apport?
<delac> no, I'm pretty sure the error message says aptd
<bullgard4> Why did Natty install an entry »postfix:x:121:« in my /etc/group?
<Paddy_NI> delac: which way are you reporting bugs?
<delac> well, it seems it borged my usb-stick installation for good
<delac> it wont get even to the grub anymore
<delac> Paddy_NI: I just let the automatic error reporting to do that. If it would do that without crashing, that is
<Paddy_NI> delac: what exactly did you do?
<Paddy_NI> ah
<Paddy_NI> delac: I'm downloading the beta at the moment.. might do the same thing and use a persistent usb installation
<delac> Paddy_NI: I didnt actually do any installation, it's still really only live-usb, but as it is possible to add some persistent storage, it behaves much like actual installation.
<Paddy_NI> delac: well that is what I thought you where doing
<Paddy_NI> delac: I normally use a persistent linux mint usb
<Paddy_NI> very handy
<delac> oh, it seems to be getting life back after few boot attempts...
<Paddy_NI> are you sure the pen is fine?
<delac> Paddy_NI: it's quite new, and other distros have been working fine
<Paddy_NI> ah okay... to be honest usb-creator has been faulty since maverick
<Paddy_NI> unetbootin works just fine
<Paddy_NI> pity about the interface
 * Paddy_NI cringes
<delac> for me usb-creator has worked fine every time I can remember
<Paddy_NI> there is a bug with isolinux and usb-creator on maverick
<delac> anything serious?
<Paddy_NI> nothing that will break anything physically
<Paddy_NI> just wont boot
<Paddy_NI> happy days, migraine tablets kicking in
<ohsix> what does it say?
<ohsix> i've used usb-creator fine in natty, and maverick
<ohsix> it's not really comparable to unetbootin
<delac> any remedy for "SystemErro:InstallArchives() failed"? Trying to install Broadcom drivers for wlan with jockey.
<blarn> I've just installed the beta1 and it says unity can't start. I'm using nouveau on nv50 which supports 3d and glxinfo shows direct rendering: yes
<ohsix> blarn: it still might not support something compiz needs (and by extension, unity) to run, and falling back
<blarn> like what? does it work in nouveau at all?
<ohsix> unfortunately i can't tell you exactly what it may be :\
<blarn> *with nouveau
<ohsix> it probably works with some devices using nouveau
<ohsix> hmmm
<ohsix> whats the model number?
<blarn> nv50 is best supported family according to the nouveau site
<blarn> with nvc0
<ohsix> shrug
<blarn> g96
<blarn> geforce 9500, g96 is the core
<ohsix> 9500, check
<zniavre> blarn,  im using nouveau (on fx5500) unity works (almost well) with mesa dri -experimental
<koltroll> Guys, how do I change settings for the menu?
<koltroll> I don't want to go away all the time, I want to change its size, and maybe I want to move it.
<delac> koltroll: you mean the Launcher on the left?
<koltroll> delac, yea!
<delac> koltroll: you have compiz-config-settings-manager installed?
<koltroll> delac, donno. don't think so
<koltroll> -I- haven't installed it atleast
<delac> koltroll: either install it, or do you know how to use gconf?
<koltroll> delac, no
<ohsix> install it :] it's fun to play with
<delac> koltroll: install ccsm
<koltroll> I thought a right-click would do it to get some settings.. heh.
<blarn> zniavre, I'll try it, thanks
<ohsix> also the autohide options and stuff for unity are in there
<koltroll> But stuffs not supposed to be easy I guess :>
<koltroll> delac, I'll do that. Cheers
<Panthera> hello there
<Panthera> can someone tell me if i will be able to use Gnome Shell in Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<ohsix> yes
<Panthera> cool ok
<ohsix> and classic gnome, and any other x session bearing package you install
<Panthera> a ok
<zniavre> bearing ?
<Panthera> i just dislike the Unity Interface
<blarn> zniavre, yes that ... "works"
<Panthera> last time i try it
<Panthera> -_-
<blarn> well its running anyway. thanks
<zniavre> blarn, why do not use nvidia drivers?
<ohsix> zniavre: "producing or yielding" an x session, in the package :]
<blarn> I've got 10.10 installed too, I'm just trying this out, want to try nouveau
<zniavre> ok
<ohsix> nouveau ships this cycle, its worth using
<zniavre> ohsix,  ok
<ohsix> plus it does dri & xrandr and lots of stuff the native driver doesn't
<blarn> in Applications:  "Firefox ...b Browser" heh
<ohsix> nice
<blarn> Seems like "We" would have fit in ...'s space
<ohsix> time to look for or file new bugs, font/glyph stuff is a common corruption type bug
<adalal> heya there, anyone here know how to refresh teh notification applet after changing gsettings?
<blarn> where is settings? or places?
<zniavre> an icon in left side launcher called "applications ' i guess
<pvh_sa> hey there, i'm planning to install 11.04 on a new laptop (since official release is around the corner). what would you recommend, putting beta1 on the machine, or a daily build?
<adalal> pvh_sa: it would auto upgrade itself anyways.. so might as well go for the daily build.. to reduce initial upgrade times :P
<adalal> only barely however
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy.
<[4-tea-2]> Anyone else experiencing Liferea crashes (segfaults) on natty?
<adalal> Anyone here knows how to reload the Unity systray after changing keys in gsettings?
<blarn> can x-org-edgers and gnome3 ppas be used together?
<ohsix> blarn: i don't seewhy they would conflict
<pvh_sa> thanks adalal - where do i find a daily build for amd64 desktop?
<adalal> pvh_sa: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ here u go
<adalal> Anyone here knows to reload the unity systray after editing gsettings?
<pvh_sa> thanks adalal, but that only shows me the 'alternate install CD'
<adalal> pvh_sa: sorry, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/20110405/
<adalal> try that
<pvh_sa> adalal, thanks - and for the CD, instead of the DVD?
<blarn> well I've hosed it already
<blarn> gnome3 is somehow half-installed
<adalal> for pvh_sa for some reason, i dont see a CD :S
<pvh_sa> adalal, maybe the build failed today or something...
<adalal> pvh_sa: try searching on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<adalal> pvh_sa: for any of the natty builds
<yofel> pvh_sa: yes, the current builds fail, you'll have to wait
<bullgard4> Why did Natty install an entry »postfix:x:121:« in my /etc/group?
<ohsix> because it is in one of the postints of a package, probably postfix
<ohsix> "natty" doesn't do anything but give the release a cute name
<ohsix> dpkg actually does that with package instruction
<bullgard4> Your answer is false.
<bullgard4> If it was correct, Maverick would have installed the same entry which is not the case.
<coz_>  good day all
<Gent> Anyone here know of Natty is gonna ship with gnome3?
<ohsix> bullgard4: did you install postfix on maverick? most people installed bsd-mailx when they had something that needed a mailer
<ohsix> Gent: i see a package for it, dunno if its final
<ohsix> bullgard4: and all my replies were true
<LetoThe2nd> arand: ping
<arand> LetoThe2nd: pong
<LetoThe2nd> arand: are there already news concerning the btrfs issue?
<arand> LetoThe2nd: I've been digging a lot into that bug, and it seems VERY intermittent :/
<ohsix> issue?
<LetoThe2nd> arand: observation here - yesterdays updates brought a new kernel and grub, so both dkms and update-grub were run. problem persisted.
<arand> LetoThe2nd: Basically if I force reinstall the kernel, a couple of times, the filesystem *may* end up in a weird state where, which a subsequent btrfs-snapshot *may* resolve...
<LetoThe2nd> arand: manually disabling /sbin/fsck.btrfs made the box at least boot again, though now of course i have no idea if the FS integrity is ok or not.
<arand> ..weird state where grub-probe can't detect that it is a btrfs..
<LetoThe2nd> arand: you wanted to know something about waht grub dtected, right?
<ohsix> is there a bug # for this somewhere?
<arand> This is mine https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/752506
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 752506 in linux (Ubuntu) "new -8 kernel makes update-grub ignore writing subvol option for btrfs" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<arand> It's still very incomplete, due to the randomness of it...
<LetoThe2nd> arand: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/590727/
<arand> LetoThe2nd: So it happened for you as well then? No rootflags=subvol=@
<LetoThe2nd> arand: you're involved in the development or also just affected by it?
<arand> LetoThe2nd: I have no involvement in development no, but I try to follow it a bit
<LetoThe2nd> arand: i see.
<arand> Since btrfs in theory is pure awesomeness :>
<LetoThe2nd> hehe.
<ohsix> arand: thanks
<ohsix> theories are great
<LetoThe2nd> do you know if its ok to btrfsck / in use? or more like ext, where it's "don't touch it while its running"
<ohsix> they get disproven
<arand> LetoThe2nd: No, it's an offline tool, you could do it from a liveCD
<birdthief> Hi
<birdthief> I just upgraded to Natty
<birdthief> and my touchpad no longer works
<syn-ack> I'm sorry to hear that, birdthief.
<birdthief> syn-ack: d'yknow anything I can do to fix it?
<arand> LetoThe2nd: What kind of errors did you get with fsck.btrfs enabled? You weren't even able to bypass them using [I]
<ohsix> birdthief: paste the entire output of dmesg to a pastebin
<LetoThe2nd> arand: hmkay, then i'll stick with at at least working system for now.
<delac> birdthief: does it work on login screen
<birdthief> delac: no
<birdthief> delac: Should I try one more time
<LetoThe2nd> arand: yep, the box froze even with [I] and/or [C]
<syn-ack> No. You really haven't said anything other than "it don't work"
<ohsix> birdthief: and the output of lsinput
<delac> birdthief: well, anyway, open gconf
<birdthief> ohsix: lsinput isn't installed.
<arand> LetoThe2nd: Also, btrfsck is purely read-only, so even if it found anything it couldn't actually fix it, you are aware I guess..
<birdthief> shall I?
<ohsix> birdthief: make it so
<syn-ack> also, birdthief, does dmesg show the trac.... nm
<LetoThe2nd> arand: i wasn't, thanks for the hint.
<syn-ack> arand, is that only for the time being or is that how it's intended?
<arand> LetoThe2nd: The btrfsck-proper is in the works, but...
<delac> birdthief: after you get to the gconf, check that /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled is set to true
<syn-ack> ah
<arand> Yea, it's the main task of the main dev atm, so hopefully it should come along... at some point...
<laura23_> hi folk! do you know if it is possible to install gnome 3 into ubuntu 11.04 beta?
<ohsix> yes
<laura23_> and how? i tried addind the ppa, then dist-upgrading... but i got broken packages :S
<syn-ack> laura23_, Possible, yes, advisable, no.
<laura23_> and never could log into gnome 3 :S
<LetoThe2nd> arand: ah yes. we'll see what happens on this box. at least its usually no productive system, ths issue is just a little irksome because i'm on the road ATM.
<birdthief> ohsix: http://pastebin.com/46MDwcyA
<yofel> laura23_: if the dependencies are broken feel free to contact the team
<arand> LetoThe2nd: Have you been able to get the grub.cfg back with corrrect boot parameters? Is that which you posted your current cfg?
<LetoThe2nd> arand: what i posted is the current.
<laura23_> yofel i've tryed 3 times in a clean installation of natty beta
<ohsix> birdthief: hm lsinput sees an input device, now to just find out why it is being ignored
<arand> And does it boot?
<LetoThe2nd> arand: i'll be AFK soon again, not much time for further testing today. hopefully i can look into it more tomorrow, when i'm back at office.
<birdthief> ok ohsix
<ohsix> laura23_: don't add the ppa then & try the one in the repo
<LetoThe2nd> arand: it does boot, if the /sbin/fsck.btrfs link is disabled.
<laura23_> so after adding the package and updating, i did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (before doing sudo apt-get install gnome shell)
<laura23_> i got a message saying something about gnome-icons-theme
<delac> birdthief: I recommend checking this first: open gconf and check that /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled is set to true
<arand> LetoThe2nd: Hmm, ok, have you used set-default on your btrfs then?
<LetoThe2nd> arand: nope.
<rwhittle> can i use the fonts.conf directory /etc/fonts.conf from natty and apply it to maverick ?
<LetoThe2nd> arand: can you kind of take a mental note and ask me again tomorrow when i'm back?
<arand> LetoThe2nd: If you just do a standard mount /dev/sda# /mnt   of your btrfs, what do you se?
<arand> LetoThe2nd: Ok, sure :)
<arand> LetoThe2nd: If you need to be off, I'll try to catch you then.
<LetoThe2nd> arand: i'll ping you when i can spend a little more time on it :-)
<LetoThe2nd> last thing for today:
<LetoThe2nd> jd@caladan:/boot/grub$ mount | grep sda8
<LetoThe2nd> /dev/sda8 on / type btrfs (rw)
<LetoThe2nd> gone then... seeya.
<Volkodav> anybody tried gnome 3 from ppa ? does it install ok ?
<bullgard4> ohsix: On my Maverick computer the package »postfix« is installed although I did not install it by hand. '~$ which postfix; /usr/sbin/postfix'. The package »bsd-mailx« is installed as well.
<sagaci> is a ppa even available yet
<sagaci> >><<
<marcus> is there a reason why daily only contains ppc builds atm?
<Volkodav> sagaci: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3?field.series_filter=natty
<arand> om26er: Are you using btrfs perchance?
<sagaci> Volkodav, righteo
<om26er> arand, yes / is on btrfs
<Pici> bullgard4: In some cases you can use aptitude's why argument to determine why something was installed. i.e: aptitude why postifx
<om26er> arand, known bug?
<arand> om26er: I saw that recently, hmm..
<Pici> bullgard4: of course, you'll need to spell the package name right. *postfix
<ohsix> bullgard4: sounds like you have install recommends turned on, i didn't turn it off; but suggestions nevertheless aren't installed automatically, so bsd-mailx didn't pull in postfix
<arand> om26er: What is your default subvolume, and do you have the rootflags=subvol=@ boot option in grub?
<syn-ack> bullgard4, yep, because you installed something that required it as a dep and like Pici suggested use postfix to figure out why it was installed... I can probably figure out why though. LSB complacency
<Pici> Lots of packages suggest or reccomend 'postfix | mail-transport-agent' in order to mail out alerts or similar.
<syn-ack> man, my 20 month old so rocks.
<om26er> arand, default it default is didn't change anything, also rootflags=subvol=@ is not in grub
<arand> om26er: Ubuntu always need that to boot btrfs as it is setup by default, so add that after the "ro" option in your grub entry and you should at least be able to boot.
<arand> om26er: Then try "grub-probe /" and see if it sees it as btrfs or not.
<om26er> arand, rootflags=subvol=@ workkkkeeeeed
<arand> om26er: =)
<om26er> arand, thanks so very much, you saved my day :)
<arand> om26er: What does "grub-probe /" give you?
<om26er> arand, cannot find a grub drive for /dev/sda2
<om26er> check your device map
<arand> Hmm, that was yet a different error....
<arand> om26er: sudo?
<om26er> arand, hmm, 'btrfs'
<arand> om26er: Ok, then it should've managed to fix itself, run "sudo update-grub" and the rootflags option will be added again.
<om26er> and update-grub fixed it soooper
<arand> om26er: I'm betting you saw the same bug. Something (possibly a kernel upgrade) made grub-probe unable to see / as btrfs, and thus omits the btrfs-option from the grub.cfg
<om26er> yes there was a kenel update
<arand> om26er: And since it is seemingly transient, you'll have to mind anytime you or upgrades run update-grub..
<om26er> i can manage that I guess
<arand> or just remember the boot option to put in in case
<arand> I'm happy I found that my bug was a dupe, feel less lonely now :)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<coz_> BluesKaj,  hey guy
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, in Gnome3 how can I change theme settings? I cannot find the changer anywhere. I found a command to change icon theme
<birdthief> delac: It is set to enabled.
<strider24> Hey, when can I expect the Gnome 3 build of Maverick?
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip, you got a link how i can get gnome3 for 11.04? :)
<birdthief> ohsix: My touchpad is enabled in gconf
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<thiebaude> thanks man
<ohsix> birdthief: was it disabled before? it's not just a gconf key; its an input device, then X looks at it and sees if it's ok, then uses it
<thiebaude> when i install it do i get a choice at log in?
<ohsix> birdthief: run xinput list in a terminal, in X and see if it shows a pointing device
<birdthief> ohsix: It wasn't disabled before
<AnubArack> hai kids
<AnubArack> oups wrong chat :(
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: i just get Ubuntu, Ubuntu no 3D, seems to upgrade Gnome rather than be a seperate option
<ohsix> birdthief: i didn't say anything about checking that, it's not something that will change between upgrades
<thiebaude> cool, cos im just using unity 2d
<thiebaude> i can just change that to ubuntu :)
<adit> test message
<adit> a
<bullgard4> Pici, syn-ack, ohsix Thank you for commenting and your help.
<lars__> hi
<lars__> jemand da
<thiebaude> update manager wants to run a partial upgrade
<arand> Don't
<thiebaude> ok
<arand> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343434
<thiebaude> it did that when i added the gnome3 ppa :)
<arand> Hmm, well it may want to remove items due to dependency conflicts... But I'd be wary still.
<thiebaude> thanks arand that article is good advice, i'll hold off on those
<arand> Using aptitude full-upgrade and examining what it wants to do with "aptitude why package" and "why-not" can be useful
<lars__> hello.
<lars__> I dont want to use unity.
<lars__> what can i do
<thiebaude> use classic gnome
<thiebaude> :)
<lars__> yes but ubuntu 11.10 wont have it anymore
<Pici> lars__: Says who?
<lars__> many articles
<lars__> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/ubuntu-1110-will-not-ship-with-classic.html
<arand> Well the preferred is to have unity-2d for fallback for +2 I think, though I have no idea where the progress on that is.
<Pici> lars__: I'd wait until 11.10's UDS is over to make any definative remarks about that.
<arand> And I wouldn't trust webupd8 for news, by the way.
<lars__> ok
<lcb> lars__, on login dialog click on your user-name, type the password and check/select on the botom panel 'Ubuntu Classic'. You'll get what you want with an updated system, comparing with 10.10
<lars__> i know :)
<lars__> but i thought 11.10 doenst have it anymore
<lars__> but okay i wait and seee :)
<lcb> lars__, keep doing the updates/upgrades until the final release. then try again unity.
<lcb> it's better than rollback what you did.
<t0m_> Hello, has anyone tested Natty with multiple monitors?
<lcb> yes
<t0m_> lcb, is that to me?
<lcb> t0m_,  if not working as you expect disable the proprietary drivers
<BluesKaj> I had to install gnome desktop in order to boot my old compaq into 11.04 . the upgrade in kde failed and directed me to remove kubuntu-desktop , due to brokemn packages. I then did so  and install ubuntu-desktop , booted to the dwsktop successfully and updated , then install kbuntu-desktop , which now boots successfully as well, what a mess .
<t0m_> so i get two screens, however things like compiz are not launched on both screens
<t0m_> metacity works on both, but compiz won't
<BluesKaj> does that make sense to anyone ?
<thiebaude> i'll hold off on my gnome3 updates,lol
<birdthief> ohsix:  Apple Inc. Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad	id=10	[slave  keyboard
<t0m_> and all the applets die when they're on the second screen
<birdthief> comes up
<ohsix> birdthief: hm i'm not sure what to do if they're both the same device
 * thiebaude im not touching anything on this computer haha
<birdthief> ohsix: hmmmm
<lcb> t0m_, did you use 'Monitors' or $gksudo gnome-display-properties' and configured it correctly?
<birdthief> ohsix: My keyboard is working fine
<birdthief> :)
<t0m_> i've upgraded from maverick
<ohsix> birdthief: i gathered
<birdthief> :)
<lcb> t0m_, just now?
<birdthief> well I could be using an external keyboard
<t0m_> this morning
<t0m_> I am using the proprietary nvidia driver and it has worked in all previous releases
<t0m_> I'm just wondering if compiz has been modified to make it work with unity
<birdthief> ohsix: I see someone installed libutouch-frame1 and got it working
<lcb> t0m_, do alll updates/upgrades then run the recovery console (press shift after bios messages and before grub. then run clean, dpkg, grub and finally failsafeX. here select defaults.
<birdthief> but it says mine is already in the latest version
<birdthief> :/
<ohsix> birdthief: is it completely dead? have you tried gestures or multiple fingers
<birdthief> Yes
<t0m_> lcb, okay,
<birdthief> ohsix: It just stays.  THe click doesn't work either
<lcb> t0m_, i would try then configuring things on classic desktop. before jumping on unity
<t0m_> lcb, has anyone seen this working? I prepared to believe it is an "upgrade" issue
<ohsix> birdthief: well there are lots of changes for multitouch but i've been mostly insulated from them as my touchpad isn't one
<lcb> t0m_, there are several issues in need of attention, on same hardware that is happening
<lcb> same/some
<birdthief> ohsix: I don't even need multitouch
<t0m_> lcb, i've created a new user and logged in
<t0m_> still see the same fault
<birdthief> ohsix: I just want to be able to use it without an external mouse
<delac> birdthief: trying some easy alternatives: does the taouchpad have enable/disable button like FN-F? or like HP laptops have specialized button for that?
<ohsix> birdthief: i understand, just saying i don't have more to offer
<t0m_> there is no window manager running on the second screen with the "classic" mode, yet metacity (the classic, noeffects mode) does work
<t0m_> however there are still issues with the indicator applets on the 0.1 screen
<lcb> t0m_, reboted and did the dpkg packages fixing and the other things?
<birdthief> delac: I've tried... AFAIK it wouldn't
<lcb> you are quick
<birdthief> ohsix:  That's Ok.  Thanks for your effort and help!
<t0m_> lcb, okay, i'll try that
<t0m_> lcb, currently the natty machine is the only one i have on me so I'll try and check back later
<ohsix> birdthief: theres bound to be a test app for the multitouch stuff in there somewhere, chances are the touchpad is working, but the part that turns gestures/input from it into a mouse pointer isn't working
<delac> birdthief: well then, have you gone through your bios settings?
<birdthief> delac: You mean my grub config?
<delac> ohsix: actually, there doesnt seem to be any touchpad device enabled on the laptop. at least I couldnt see any on the logs
<ohsix> delac: well the kernel sees it and x sees it, yet no input
<ohsix> delac: a lot has moved in the middle with multitouch
<ohsix> middle being on top of x, doing gestures and them eventually getting into apps as input
<delac> ohsix: what device you think is the touchpad?
<ohsix> he posted the output of lsinput but i've lost the url in the shuffle
<delac> birdthief: the bios is the underlying software that resides between hardware and the os. To get there you must boot your laptop and push special button
<ohsix> delac: he's on a macbook
<ohsix> http://pastebin.com/46MDwcyA device 7 / 9
<delac> ohsix: they dont have bios?
<ohsix> they do, but they don't do anything like you're describing
<delac> ohsix: 7 is the external usb mouse and 9 is keyboard
<delac> ohsix: no 8?
<ohsix> you can see the name for 9 is truncated, and the output of xinput list can see the rest of it
<ohsix> or at least displays it
<ohsix> problem is 9 doesn't have EV_REL or any of the other input types for mouse movement as far as i understand it
<ohsix> hmmmmmmmmm
<ohsix> device 6 has ev_abs
<ohsix> i ignored it cuz i thought it was a broadcom wireless thing
<ohsix> but that is the touchpad
<thiebaude> im trying to watch a movie dvd on ubuntu 11.04, any advice ?
<delac> ohsix: me too, but it actually might be it
<ohsix> thiebaude: run the script to install libdecss in libdvdread4 (dpkg -L libdvdread4, it's the .sh file)
<thiebaude> thanks ohsix
<ohsix> delac: but that doesn't get us anywhere, the kernel knows about it
<ohsix> i gotta run, bbl
<thiebaude> i typed that command in the terminal, nothing happened
<delac> ohsix: it seems that older ubuntus have required a external ppa for it to work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=840040
<delac> birdthief: did you ever enable a external ppa to make the touchpad work?
<ohsix> thiebaude: try sudo sh /usr/share/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<thiebaude> ok
<ohsix> delac: yea, but it worked before for him; and the output of lsinput shows that the driver is there already
<delac> ohsix: oh, ok
<thiebaude> No such file or directory
<thiebaude> ohsix,
<ohsix> arand: what were you doing with snapshots when you had your btrfs problem, is it possible that grub is confused about what origin it's actually supposed to be reading from?
<ohsix> thiebaude: sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh sorry
<thiebaude> ok :)
<arand> ohsix: I'm not sure, grub-probe is invoked on the current mounted / and that shouldn't change... I really dont' know.
<delac> ohsix: but doesnt the repository get disabled on upgrade? maybe the drivers didnt get updated?
<ohsix> delac: thats assuming he installed one, and i dont see why he would, the driver has been in the kernel since 2008
<delac> ohsix: well in that case...
<ohsix> delac: but the multitouch stuff in natty is new
<delac> ohsix: gues it's regression then. not much to do but report a bug and wait
<thiebaude> ohsix, the quality of the movie is great :)
<birdthief> delac: how would I enable the external ppa?
<delac> birdthief: you probably shouldn't, as the drivers are on the kernel already. but you could report a bug
<birdthief> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1694007
<birdthief> the bug has been reported
<birdthief> when I downgraded by Xserver, my computer wouldn't start
<birdthief> :P
<ohsix> delac: i dunno if its a regression, since theres new features in the middle this time around, i'm using ambiguous language because i don't know personally how they fit together :[ but that's where to look, all the underlying things beside say there is an input device
<delac> ohsix: yes, the bug birdthief posted might be the culprit. cant really recommend anything but to wait for the patch
<saege> hey, is there a way to show the unity start menu in 11.04 permanent, also when i have a maximized window?
<delac> saege: you mean the Launcher on the left?
<saege> yes, delac
<delac> saege: do you have compiz-config-settings-manager installed?
<ohsix> delac: that's for a synatpics device though
<ohsix> birdthief: do this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/utouch-frame/+bug/724051/comments/6 (evtest in particular)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 724051 in utouch-frame (Ubuntu) "upgrade to 1.3.99+git20110116.0e27ce3a-0ubuntu4 breaks touchpad " [High,Fix released]
<ohsix> but with event6 instead of event7
<saege> not yet, delac
<saege> do i need it?
<delac> saege: do you know how to use gconf?
<ohsix> delac: those apple trackpads aren't pseudo multitouch either
<saege> think so, used it a few times, delac
<delac> saege: ok, then open the gconf-editor
<saege> its open
<saege> now?
<ohsix> birdthief: there is a package to install a bunch of test programs for utouch that you can use to track down the problem
<ohsix> birdthief: oddly enough it's called "utouch"
<delac> saege: hang on...
<ohsix> it installs a bunch of -tools and a -gesturetest program, that can be used to further narrow down the problem
<saege> i'll be here, delac
<ohsix> birdthief: as i've not got one myself this is where i have to leave you :[ you might track down the utouch developers for more pointers, but now you have everything you need to know to locate which part the problem is in and report the bug
<ohsix> hm or not, theres a way to emulate a device with a normal pointer in one of those packages; but still, no time to look until tomorrow
<mikehh> bah - just updated Kubuntu 11.04 amd64 and it does not want to re-boot (in ubuntu 11.04 i386 now)
<delac> saege: go to apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/options
<michi_> hi
<delac> saege: it's the launcher_hide_mode. i think you like the option number 0
<saege> ok, its the launcher_hide_mode = 0, right, delac?
<saege> yes :)
<michi_> I've the problem that every now and then,when the screensaver is active, the password window doesn't pop up
<michi_> killalling the screensaver doesn't help
<saege> thank you, delac
<nemo> hm. gnome 3 looks a lot like unity
<nemo> I wonder if it is as buggy
<nemo> I don't know if I'll care for it either
<michi_> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> nemo, i couldn't tell the diff on the webpages with screeenshots of gnome 3, but I just use gnome when I need to rescue my install ,when kde breaks
<nemo> heh
<nemo> BluesKaj: I still have KDE installed on a couple of machines
<nemo> buuuut, dunno, kinda lost my taste for it
<nemo> I used it for years though
<BluesKaj> I know gnome is probly more mature due to the number of devs working on it but I prefer the kde "look"
<michi_> btw, the laptop remains responsive - I can e.g. switch to a textconsole
<nemo> of course, if these guys really piss me off, I might resort to it, or more likely XFCE4
<michi_> playing with gnome-screensaver-command doesn't help, too
<mikehh> dunno - I generally prefer the KDE interface, and use a lot of KDE apps, not sure about unity
<thiebaude> i just use classic gnome :)
<thiebaude> i dont like too much clicking around, something simple,lol
<michi_> but killing compiz
<mikehh> except I am having quite a few problems with Kubuntu 11.04 at the moment - I've had to re-install quite a few times, updates seem to break it for me every so often - like now
 * thiebaude after 5 yrs of gnome-- i'm just use to it
<mikehh> I keep trying both Kubuntu and ubuntu interfaces - like some aspects of each, but not all
<GOMI> i got a problem , my machine keeps logging in . i think its my NVIDIA driver .  anybody knows how to FIX this ??
<GOMI> at additional drivers under system -- administration   ,  i installed another one but it does not work
<GOMI> it flashes sometimes then i need  to logging again
<GOMI> anybody any ideas ??
<t0m_> lcb, Hi, I'm back
<t0m_> All is not well in the State of Compiz plus multiple monitors
 * AnubArack lol
<frybye> hi - I have a resource normally available on a usb external hard drive by executing the "start.exe" - I can display the contents of the drive but when trying to get wine to run the start exe it dosent work - any tips.. (ps there is no room to put this large resource on the natty partition itself...)
<frybye> get fault report saying External exception in module ntdll or similar... (could not copy it unfortunatly.. always anoying..)
<digitalfiz> erm i got this weird report a problem
<digitalfiz> it said Banshee.exe closed unexpectedly is Banshee mono? not understanding the exe part
<ninjai> this is the buggiest beta I've ever tested of ubuntu.
<thiebaude> thats true for me too, been testing them since 6.06 :)
<thiebaude> ninjai,
 * genii-around thinks about the KDE3->KDE4 transitional period and shudders
<charlie-tca> digitalfiz: is that because this beta1 would normally be called alpha?
 * yofel used gnome during those times, kde 4.0 was a tech preview at best
<digitalfiz> charlie-tca, huh?
<digitalfiz> ninjai, i said the same thing
<charlie-tca> They changed things a lot for this release, this would not yet be beta under the previous schedules
<frybye> re- on a dual boot system I have a resource (now-) on a nfts partition which I am able to mount but via the natty gui do not seem to be able to change a start.exe to make it exectuable - any tips?
<frybye> exectuable via wine that is..
<jafa> just got a kernel irq-related call-trace in the log... __report_bad_irq.clone.2+0x2b/0xa0 - is it of interest to post more details? (beta1)
<jafa> "irq 16: nobody cared", "Disabling IRQ #16"
<jafa> might have been due to unplugging a usb3.0 connected hdd
<rye> anybody experienced "The disc drive for / is not ready yet or not present" after the latest updates?
<thiebaude> anyway to get rid of the gnome3 ppa through the terminal?
<thiebaude> it borked my system,lol
<genii-around> thiebaude: remove it's file from the directory /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<thiebaude> thanks genii-around
<rye> thiebaude, the ppa entries are in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ but the packages - you will need to remove them manually
<thiebaude> ok cool
<thiebaude> what is the command to get into that directory from a terminal?
<mikehh> rye: yeah I got that problem - re-installed :-{
<rye> mikehh, hmmm, today?
<rye> thiebaude, you may want to install (sudo apt-get install ppa-purge)
<thiebaude> thanks rye i'll do that now, im in irissi now cos it messed up
<mikehh> rye: yesterday - Kubuntu 11.04 amd64 refused to re-boot after an update today, Ubuntu i386 seems ok at the moment
<rye> thiebaude, then sudo ppa-purge ppa:group_or_user/ppa_name (replacing the relevant vars for gnome 3 ppa) - it will revert the packages and remove ppa
<thiebaude> ok great
<thiebaude> it did not work it said Failed to load session Ubuntu
<thiebaude> I would just insatll ubuntu from the 11.04 live cd but i dont want nvidia drivers automatically installed during installation
<thiebaude> install that is,lol
<thiebaude> im having no luck getting rid of a gnome3 ppa from the terminal
<rye> thiebaude, did ppa-purge remove the installed applications?
<rye> thiebaude, and ppa entry itself?
<thiebaude> yes i think it did then when i tried to log in it said failed to load session Ubuntu,rye
<rye> hm, now I have even more fun, no mouse and keyboard reaction after restart
<rye> thiebaude, try re-installing ubuntu-desktop meta-package
<thiebaude> ok i try that thanks :)
<thiebaude> brb
<thiebaude> unable to locate meta-package and then it says ubuntu is already the newest version
<thiebaude> what is a name of a terminal command to edit my sources.list?
<ikonia> thiebaude: vi / nano / emacs
<thiebaude> i'll tru nano, thanks ikonia
<thiebaude> try
<digitalfiz> can anyone help with this error im getting
<digitalfiz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/590877/
<digitalfiz> trying to update
<thiebaude> clear
<thiebaude> clear
<thiebaude> opps
<thiebaude> i think im just going to lay out different dvd's and choose which OS i want to use geez
<nemo> digitalfiz: well. I guess you could remove that package?
<nemo> digitalfiz: perhaps they changed which package owned it and the update is not working out this order
<nemo> digitalfiz: maybe it'd be fine after reinstall
<digitalfiz> remove quadrapassel?
<nemo> yeah
<rye> digitalfiz, that's a widespread issue
<digitalfiz> its just a game i doubt id ever play it anyways haha
<thiebaude> i think i will re-install 11.04 nad not mess with it no more
<digitalfiz> nemo, that worked thanks
<Tr3LoS> I have a serious problem with 11.04, I updated before 1 hour and it crashed when finishing installing. Then I tried to open Home folder and nautilus crashed also. I restarted and it says: "he disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present Continue to wait; or Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery." I also cant recover or use previous Versions. Can any1 help me?
<rye> Tr3LoS, i have the same issue
<Tr3LoS> rye, Do you have a clue on what to do?
<rye> Tr3LoS, you can get further than that by going to Manual recovery abd launching mountall, but after that the keyboard and mouse may not work, but ymmv
<Tr3LoS> ok I will try it, did it work for you rye?
<rye> Tr3LoS, i am now using external keyoard
<thiebaude> thanks guys for trying to help, i'll go ahead and re-install and bbl :) cheers
<rye> digitalfiz, an upgade for branding and quadraparsel has just arrived
<Jackneill> hi
<rye> ok, my bug #753817, in case somebody experiences the same
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 753817 in xorg (Ubuntu) "[natty] Internal laptop keyboard and touchpad does not work after upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/753817
<sense> There was an update to udev for Natty today and now my system won't boot anymore because all udev's processes exit with status 1 during boot. Any idea how to work around this?
<rye> sense, you can get further than that by going to Manual recovery abd launching mountall, but after that the keyboard and mouse may not work
<sense> rye: Recovery mode has the same problem: at a certain moment it stops loading and just waits idly.
<rye> sense, it worked for me so far but it is not really a solution, looks like udev breaks xorg too
<fisch246> i have an issue where, when i update in natty my wireless card stops working
<rye> bug #753817
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 753817 in xorg (Ubuntu) "[natty] Internal laptop keyboard and touchpad does not work after upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/753817
<fisch246> well that's keyboard and touchpad...
<sense> rye: That bug doesn't apply here, I'm afraid. I don't even get to GDM. It seems that mounting the harddisks fails because all udev processes crash earlier already with exit status 1.
<sense> Though it does prove that the recent udev upload wasn't a very good one.
<sense> Guess I'll have to wait for the update and install that using a chroot.
<fisch246> well anyone have any suggestions as to how to fix this?
<fisch246> btw my wireless shows up in ifconfig
<fisch246> well it says "eth1" but it has always called it that, and worked fine
<fisch246> i was suppose to be grabbing something to eat with someone right now >.<
<fisch246> but no wifi = get nothing done today
<fisch246> ethernet card still works
<rye> sense, bug #753853
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 753853 in udev (Ubuntu) "[natty] The disc drive for / is not ready yet or not present" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/753853
<rye> just filed one
<sense> rye: Great, thank you. I'll look into that.
<fisch246> i believe it's a broadcom card
<rye> ok, need to go hopefully this is picked fast, otherwise we'll have a few bricked machines after upgrades roll out
<sense> rye: Yeah, I think they should pull it from the archives until it's fixed.
<Tr3LoS> mountall didnt work
<fisch246> i've even restarted several times, and it still won't find any networks
<fisch246> basically i update... then i restart...
<fisch246> this has happened twice now
<fisch246> in about a week
<gordonjcp> I was thinking about updating 11.04
<gordonjcp> but I haven't figured out how to kill grub2 yet
<nlsthzn> not getting any sounds when being pinged in empathy or x-chat etc... any ideas why? (using natty of course) :)
<Tr3LoS> anyone can help me? I restart after updating 11.04 beta (which crashed update-manager and nautilus and ....) and it says that / is not mounted or unavailable
<gordonjcp> previously whenever I updated 11.04 grub2 came along and blew away my bootloader
<sense> nlsthzn: I believe there was an update to fix that today.
<gordonjcp> in a rather rude Windows-like way
<sense> Tr3LoS: Look at bug #753853, it seems that this is going to be hard to fix.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 753853 in udev (Ubuntu) "[natty] The disc drive for / is not ready yet or not present" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/753853
<sense> to work around
<nlsthzn> sense: weird, fully updated as of a few minutes ago...
<fisch246> well i guess i should file a bug report
<Tr3LoS> thank you, I will check it out
<sense> nlsthzn: Then maybe the update broke it.
<sense> nlsthzn: What sound theme have you selected?
<nlsthzn> sense: haha... default
<fisch246> mmk brb
<sense> nlsthzn: Isn't that Ubuntu?
<sense> wait
<nlsthzn> sense: think so
<sense> nvm
<nlsthzn> sense: yup, is ubuntu
<sense> nlsthzn: Did you use to have sounds in Empathy before?
<nlsthzn> sense: I think so... must have cause it is only a pain at the moment :)
<sense> nlsthzn: Just to make sure, you have checked the settings for sound alerts in Empathy?
<sense> Empathy->Edit->Preferences
<nlsthzn> sense: all looks well... but it is also the same in xchat
<sense> strange
<nlsthzn> sense: no matter... will figure it out
<sense> nlsthzn: ok, good luck!
<nlsthzn> :)
<timing> Hi, my most recent kernel stalls my keyboard and mouse at gdm. I was able to reboot to an older kernel, running an update now. Is this a known issue?
<sense> timing: could be bug #753817
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 753817 in xorg (Ubuntu) "[natty] Internal laptop keyboard and touchpad does not work after upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/753817
<Tr3LoS> so, if a fix come out for the boot problem which doest recognise / , what should I do to update?
<sense> Tr3LoS: Did you also have a crash during the update today because of branding-update? It seems that that crash may have screwed things up.
<Tr3LoS> yup, it happened some hours ago
<sense> Tr3LoS: Not sure if there is an easy way to solve this. But maybe you could find a way to reinstall udev, that could help.
<Tr3LoS> I dunno how to do that, I am novice in Ubuntu:/
<sense> Tr3LoS: It seems that this problem can be solved by using chroot from a live cd or live usb stick to run the dpkg --configure -a command, but you do need to know how to use that.
<timing> sense: great thanks! can you see if it's fixed? I have text-only now
<timing> O it's undecided,new. too bad
<sense> timing: Can you run commands? Try dpkg --configure -a or apt-get install -f
<Tr3LoS> I used dpkg --configure-a, when I started in restore mode
<timing> sense: i'm running aptitude update now from shell
<timing> I'll reboot in a few minutes and report back here and at launchpad
<Tr3LoS> same here, I will try dpkg and apt-get install -f
<timing> Tr3LoS: you have the same issue?
<timing> or are you talking about something else?
<Tr3LoS> no, mine crashed from the update today and it doesnt boot
<nperry> anyone running the gnome3 ppa stack?
<nperry> I'm gettin rying to overwrite '/usr/lib/mutter/Meta-3.0.typelib', which is also in package gir1.2-mutter-2.91 3.0.0-0ubuntu1~build1
<nperry> *trying
 * yofel goes trying those gnome3 packages...
<yofel> hm, doesn't gnome3 have a sane gtk theme or am I just doing something wrong?
<yofel> (using the ppa)
<gordonjcp> when I maximise a window the buttons move to the wrong side
<Daekdroom> yofel, what do you mean?
<guntbert> !controls | gordonjcp does that help?
<ubottu> gordonjcp does that help?: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564
<yofel> Daekdroom: well, is gnome-terminal seriously supposed to look like this? http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/gt.png
<Daekdroom> Not at all
<Daekdroom> But what environment are you running? Unity? GNOME Shell?
<yofel> gnome-shell from the ppa
<yofel> just to give it a shot
<Daekdroom> Try installing gnome-tweak-tool
<Tr3LoS> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/753853/comments/12 can any1 explain me how to do this with a live CD?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 753853 in udev (Ubuntu) "[natty] The disc drive for / is not ready yet or not present" [Critical,Confirmed]
<gordonjcp> guntbert: not especially
<gordonjcp> guntbert: I moved them back, but I've obviously missed a setting somewhere
<Daekdroom> Are you using unity?
<gordonjcp> guntbert: it's one of the bugfixes I apply to every clean install of Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> yeah
<gordonjcp> since having the buttons on the left breaks stuff
<gordonjcp> Ubuntu needs to hire some designers and UX people
<Daekdroom> There is no way to move the window controls in the panel
<Pici> gordonjcp: they did
<gordonjcp> Pici: then they need to fire them, and hire some better ones
<Tr3LoS> can some1 tell me how do run dpkg --configure -a under chroot?
<Omega> Has anyone been getting a freeze lately when maximising a window?
<Omega> It happened twice today.
<guntbert> gordonjcp: no idea about unity here  - sorry
<gordonjcp> guntbert: fair enough
<gordonjcp> does anyone actually use Ubuntu with the buttons on the wrong side?
<rhalff> uhm question, is it correct that I cannot switch to a console with ctrl + alt + function key anymore in the beta version of ubuntu ? I'm booting straight into X and I don't get a login shell on the other consoles
<din> so i have natty installed, and am wondering how i add/remove icons to the unity compiz plugin bar on the left.
<din> can someone point me in the right direction here?
<Daekdroom> din, right click them
<trism> din: you can add new ones by dragging .desktop files to the panel
<trism> din: err, launcher
<din> trism: thanks.
<din> nifty.
<gordonjcp> is there a way to make empathy take less space up?
<Omega> rhalff: You should be able to switch to a TTY (I'm in one right now)
<gordonjcp> I don't actually need a silly little speech bubble that takes twice as much space as the line of text it contains
<rhalff> Omega, I think my install is just broken, will try again :-) or otherwise hardware is broken
<rye> rhalff, same here, looks like vts are not runing getty
<rye> so many things broke today
<syn-ack> Good thing I haven't updated yet today
<ninjai> man, i've updated a slew of stuff twice today
<dotted_> does anyone else have issues with huawei e1752 3g modems disconnecting often in natty?
<Dart> is there a way to sort software center apps rating wise?
<syn-ack> hrm, I wonder if /etc/inittab still controls gettys in Ubuntu
<syn-ack> anyone happen to know?
<rye> syn-ack, no
<rye> syn-ack, etc/init/tty1.conf
<syn-ack> That's a shame
<thiebaude> what is overlay-scrollbar in 11.04?
<syn-ack> rye that's basically been turned into an upstart job...
<rye> i came with a good news!
<rye> so, the failure to boot is not related to udev changes, it is related to some package that pervented apt from installing the complete suite of udev libraries
<rye> i now have the control of the keyboard and mouse
<rye> syn-ack, yes, upstart jobs for all the ttys
<rye> ah, sense has already figured this out :)
<censor> hi all
<censor> i'm trying to get Unity to work on natty a3 with gnome 3 from the gnome-team ppa
<censor> but my X always crashes...
<censor> i'm using a nvidia gt220 with the 270.30 drivers
<censor> not much i can see, as there's always this fullscreen overlay telling me i have to log out
<krosenvold> Did something just break badly with the latest updates ? I halt quite early in the boot process
<censor> but one thing i was able to see when trying "unity --reset" was that the unity-panel-service isn't running
<Daekdroom> censor, as far as I know, GNOME3 PPA breaks Unity.
<censor> oh, alright
<censor> gnome3 is nice enough for itself ;)
<censor> guess i'll just sit this one out then
<censor> cheers guys, keep it up! really looking forward to final =)
<genii-around> So many updates today
<ooki2day__> *hello
<ooki2day__> help me, pls
<ooki2day__> I was restart my system. and i get message about crash plasma
<ooki2day__> each reloading I obtain the message about a crash
<LinuxFetus> Hey when I run the update manager I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/9WR38WNg I'm running Natty 32-bit.
<ooki2day__> login is norm, kde load norm, but at enter to system, I got a message about crash
<ooki2day__> no widgets. panels not start
<ooki2day__> only willpaper
<ooki2day__> and i can't run properities(when I try to click at right buttom in mause)
<ooki2day__> this bug was appeared when I updated system
<ooki2day__> kubuntu 11.04
<Vincenzo> hi
<yofel> ooki2day__: can you press alt+f2, run plasma-desktop, and see if that still crashes?
<yofel> LinuxFetus: delete the mentioned file and try again
<ooki2day__> yofel: a got crash gagin(
<yofel> ooki2day__: can you get a backtrace?
<ooki2day__> *again
<yofel> from the developer information tab
<ooki2day__> yofel: what is this?
<ooki2day__> yofel: it's the cod?
<yofel> ooki2day__: a trace that shows what failed where, as plasma is a mix of the desktop and all the running applets
<yofel> you'll need the debugging symbols installed though
<ooki2day__> yofel: 140 strings
<yofel> can you pastebin what it says?
<yofel> !paste
<ooki2day__> yofel: or you want this: Thread 1 (Thread 0xb60ac720 (LWP 2704)):
<ooki2day__> [KCrash Handler]
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yofel> ooki2day__: all below that
<ooki2day__> yofel:  write !paste and cod?
<yofel> ooki2day__: no, read what ubottu said
<ooki2day__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/590960/
<LinuxFetus> yofel, I did that one.  And it gave a similar error message for a different file, and another... I tried removing several but it keeps giving errors : http://pastebin.com/YpLsR17A
<yofel> LinuxFetus: then just remove all files in the folder, apt-get will recreate them
<yofel> ooki2day__: thanks, looking
<ooki2day__> yofel: waiting)
<ooki2day__> #7 0x002e3b28 - it's string number and error?
<svu> dpkg-maintenance-helper: error: couln't identify the package
<svu> what could that be?
<svu> trying to upgrade from 1010
<yofel> ooki2day__: well, the first number is the layer in the stack where the called function is currently, then the binary position number and then the actual function name that was called by the program
<yofel> hm, can't get kdeµblog to crash here though...
<ooki2day__> yofel: plasma can't get kdeublog?
<yofel> ooki2day__: do you have all updates installed? If yes you should file a bug
<yofel> ooki2day__: well, plasma crashes when showing the applet it seems
<ooki2day__> yofel: I was installed all updates, but I can't get update from launchpad.net
<yofel> what did launchpad say?
<ooki2day__> 404 not found
<ooki2day__> yofel: I was update from archive.ubuntu.com
<yofel> then you have a source added that doesn't exist, remove it
<yofel> or your package cache is out of date, refresh it
<ooki2day__> I was refreshed at few minutes ago
<ooki2day__> *did)
<ooki2day__> yofel: today updated system and was obtained the bug
<ooki2day__> yofel: may be a can delete kdeublog and bug will fixed?
<yofel> probably, I'm not exactly sure how to do that though, probably edit one of the plasma settings files in ~/.kde/share/config
<ooki2day__> where is .kde?
<yofel> home folder, that's what the tilde means
<ooki2day__> can't find
<yofel> ooki2day__: folders with a dot are hidden by default, you'll have to edit the path manually in dolphin
<ooki2day__> yofel: what file I need?
<ooki2day__> yofel: plasma-desktop-appletsrc?
<yofel> probably
<yofel> not sure, It's been months since I edited something by hand there
<ooki2day__> yofel: I can't find kdeublog in plasma-files
<searayman> can somone help me get mlb.tv to work in ubuntu?
<stefg> !flash | searayman
<ubottu> searayman: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<searayman> stefg: thnks but flash is installed....
<ceed^> I'm having this really annoying problem that certain problems aren't opening in the Unity launcher. They show the first time I run them, but the next time they don't. Two examples are Opera and Xchat. Any ideas why this happens?
<stefg> searayman: as an european i have nothing to do with baseball :-) so what besides flash does that nedd ?
<searayman> stefg: no idea, i was reading things on how to gegt it to work in years past, but i have seen nothign for the 2011 season
<stefg> searayman: so what does not work? no video? no sound? no access?
<yofel> ooki2day__: could be called mircoblogging or so, I don't have the applet enabled here usualyl
<yofel> *usually
<searayman> no video it just stuck loading....
<searayman> stefg: the video just never loads
<stefg> searayman: AFAICS they just use flash... so shouldn't be a big deal if e.g. youtube is working
<searayman> stefg: yea thats what I thought
<searayman> stefg: how do i replace firefox with firefox 4 on natty mayeb tht will help
<searayman> stefg: i downloaded and extracted but i dont know how to make a custom launcher in Natty
<stefg> searayman: i just watched the trailer inside my virtualbox natty install... do you have a 64-bit install?
<Logan_> !ff4 | searayman
<ubottu> searayman: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<searayman> stefg: nope....most videos on mlb.com work just cant load a game it just loads and loas
<searayman> stefg: could I have conflicting plugins?
<stefg> searayman: don't use tarballs ... firefox 4 is available from the mozillateam/firefox-stable ppa
<searayman> stefg: just tried and didnt work
<searayman> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<stefg> searayman: natty has ff4 ... so of course it's not in the pa
<searayman> stefg: reall i didnt think mine is runnign firefox 4
<searayman> stefg: it does your right, i just dont see the icon for the new tab feature
<searayman> trying to wathc a game on ff4 stefg will see if it works it didnt work earlier though
<searayman> stefg: coudl i have liek the wrong version of flash?
<stefg> searayman: no...  i think it's just that they need some separate application for certain features quote: All MLB.TV features not available on all devices. Separate purchase of applicable MLB.com At Bat™ application may be required
<searayman> stefg: yea i pay for n ccoutn to watch the games
<stefg> searayman: it might be that hi-def content is problematic.... compiz, flash , betas and weak hardware (embedded video) don't go well together
<searayman> how can i turn compiz off?
<searayman> i can use unity without compiz right?
<zniavre> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<stefg> searayman: there's some replacement , unity 2d
<searayman> stefg: how do i switch to unity 2d?
<stefg> searayman: frankly: i don't know... i only just installed natty in virtualbox. on lucid and maverick it's a tab in the appearances control applet, but i haven't found that in natty
<searayman> k i am goign to logg out and see if its another session be back later
<searayman> thanks for your help thus far
<stefg> searayman: you could try metacity --replace in the cli .... but that might well crash the system
<Daekdroom> searayman, stefg, install the unity-2d package and select it at the login screen
<pwuertz> hi, how do I get rid of this new behavior for application main-menus appearing in the top panel?
<Daekdroom> pwuertz, use classic gnome over unity.
<pwuertz> Daekdroom, I do
<Daekdroom> Oh.
<Daekdroom> then "unlock" the menu applet from the panel and remove it
<Daekdroom> I'm not sure about the actual wording in the right-click menu, tho
<pwuertz> Daekdroom, ah ok ^^
<pwuertz> Daekdroom, I was afraid to loose the menus all together ^^
<Chipaca> hi all
<delac> pwuertz: you can get them back to the panel by adding the panel item "indicator-appmenu"
<Chipaca> my work notebook refuses to boot. help?
<pwuertz> I don't know why canonical decided to do this.. but using this netbook desktop for regular desktops is a bad idea IMHO
<Chipaca> more specifically
<Chipaca> x comes up, and freezes
<pwuertz> if you got a large screen, you gain virtually no additional space from removing the menus.. but you have to travel a long way until you reach the menu on the top if your application is somewhere at the lower right
<Chipaca> recovery mode freezes also
<Chipaca> init=/bin/bash, also
<Daekdroom> pwuertz, personally I believe that non-maximized window menubars should go to the window title bar.
<Daekdroom> Like Chrome's and Firefox's and Opera's and all that
<delac> indeed that would be quite sensible
<pwuertz> Daekdroom, this is basically why canonical has chosen unity over gnome3, right? the gnome-folk did not agree on moving the menubars to the panel
<Daekdroom> Nah.
<Daekdroom> It goes way beyond that.
<Daekdroom> Or atleast that's what they've been telling us.
<delac> most likely it's not a single thing. But I do hope they find common ground soon.
<pwuertz> from the looks, there is not much of a difference between gnome3 and unity.. I did't try to use it that much though until changing back to gnome-classic ^^
<skyjumper> bottom of gnome.org, "Hosted by Canonical"
<skyjumper> can't be too much bad blood
 * Crashbit installing archlinux ... please wait a moment
<ubuntu4shane> is it possible to upgrade to natty from maverick in the beta release?
<Daekdroom> Yes
<Crashbit> sorry
<delac> but I would recommend trying live- cd or usb-stick before doing that. there are some critical bugs still around
<delac> and read the release notes carefully
<pwuertz> the installer did not mention that booting from btrfs is still not possible
<ubuntu4shane> delac: I'm backing up before diving in, but need some serious bleeding edge ati drivers stuff, Radeon HD3100.
<delac> well, then you probably should try live-cd or usb beforehand
<delac> if you are unsure about them working
<ubuntu4shane> delac: on the schedule I didn't see the RC release date, is that now called the beta2?
<ubuntu4shane> I always used to upgrade to the RC, and live with the errors,
<ubuntu4shane> where do I find the release notes?
<delac> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta
<Pici> ubuntu4shane: Looks like beta 2 is replacing the RC.
<ubuntu4shane> that is kind of what I figured.
<ubuntu4shane> Pici: you are in a lot of rooms. :)
<Chr|s> Pici: beta 2 is out?
<Chr|s> ahh nvm
<Pici> ubuntu4shane: About 60, most of them Ubuntu related.
<ubuntu4shane> Pici: right, because I usually only am in *buntu rooms, and run into you a lot.l
<Chr|s> 60 ubuntu channels? hmm
<maco> im only on 20 ubuntu channels now
<ubuntu4shane> I don't ever do more than 3 or 4
<Daekdroom> I'm on 3 ubuntu channels.
<ubuntu4shane> wow, we are moving from Rythmbox to Banshee?
<Daekdroom> Yeah.
<Daekdroom> Personally, I ditched both for Clementine :P
<delac> Foobar2000 is what I use. Only player that has decent fade settings.
<Daekdroom> I thought that was Windows-only
<delac> ever heard of Wine?
<Daekdroom> Ever heard of poor integration?
<delac> actually, for some reason the Foobar seems to "integrate" best. At least it was easiest to get frequencies set appropriately.
<Daekdroom> Integrate to the desktop.
<Daekdroom> Interface etc
<delac> what I mean is, that it reproduces the frequencies correctly
<Daekdroom> Oh.
<delac> well, that doesnt matter so much as the quality of music
<skyjumper> you can do a system-wide equalizer with 'pulseaudio-equalizer'
<delac> no, not that kind of frequency setting
<delac> it was some proble with resampling
<delac> problem*
<ubuntu4shane> ahh, looking at the schedule, beta 2 won't be out for another week?  is that correct?
<charlie-tca> ubuntu4shane: yes
<ubuntu4shane> with just a week away, it  is still tempting
<BUGabundo> evening
<jedix> Hey, ubuntu 11.04 beta 1 has broken adobe flash sound in chromium, turning off gpu acceleration in the flash plugin fixes it.
<jedix> is this just with nvidia binary blob drivers?
#ubuntu+1 2011-04-08
<Volkodav>  anybody installed gnome 3 yet ? wonder how does it install from ppa ?
<IdleOne> Volkodav: you add the PPA to your sources then update && install package
<tyler_d1> is there a way to minimize the graphics from within 11.04 please?
<Volkodav> IdleOne: my question was did anybody try it and what are the impressions
<tyler_d1> overall beautiful
<tyler_d1> alot of thought went into the design and feel of this version
<tyler_d1> it is however graphically intensive(moreso then the previous)
<tyler_d1> and you will be surprised with some of the application changes...
<tyler_d1> I'm not able to say how I feel about some of these, as I am currently working on reducing the graphics to improve overall performance
<Volkodav> how intensive is it ? similar to compiz or more ?
<tyler_d1> compiz however I cannot find the specific setting for it
<tyler_d1> I will brb.. going to crank the graphics from my bios
<tyler_d1> 5 mins
<tyler_d> reducing graphics? anyone?
<androidbruce> is anyone able to get gnome3 installed?
<thiebaude> i tried but it borked my system earlier
<thiebaude> i used a gnome3-ppa
<androidbruce> yeah, ehh ubuntu classic works for me
<androidbruce> i like it a lot
<thiebaude> me too androidbruce
<androidbruce> i def hate unity right now
<ceed^> thiebaude, borked it how?
<matcouto> Guys, I was using an ubuntu daily version, from 28032011, but today i decided to try gnome3 out. All I did was to add the gnome3 repository, updated the sources, dist-upgrade and finally installed gnome3. NOw it' s freezing on login screen. Any idea!?!
<thiebaude> i use macbuntu with gnome classic :)
<androidbruce> macbuntu? hmmmm
<androidbruce> i use docky
<thiebaude> ceed^, when i went to log in there was a black screen
<thiebaude> i love docky androidbruce
<thiebaude> ceed^, im scared to try it again,lol
<ceed^> I use Unity. I has decided to hate it, but I could'nt. What's wrong with me? :)
<matcouto> I didn' t like Unity at all
<androidbruce> i just think unity is in it's infancy
<androidbruce> and it will def improve
<ceed^> thiebaude, that's borked allright :)
<thiebaude> i would use unity and my nvidia drivers but the ram usage is soo high
<androidbruce> ubuntu classic is total win
<androidbruce> spaces are killer
<thiebaude> bug 725434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 725434 in cairo (Ubuntu Natty) "Nvidia drivers lead to extra memory usage for each process using libGL" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725434
<androidbruce> better than os x imho
<thiebaude> now i just use the ubuntu default drivers
<ceed^> androidbruce, I agree. Some pretty nasty bugs in it stll. Especially with software not tested with it.
<androidbruce> is there anyway to downgrade once you upgrade with update-manager -d?
<ceed^> What really annoys me is that the notification area is censored. I have to allow apps to run there. Geesh...
<rww> androidbruce: no
<androidbruce> rww: really?
<androidbruce> that's a shame
<rww> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<androidbruce> yeah, ehhh
<androidbruce> ill stay
<androidbruce> the mem leaks from nvidia drivers are truly a pita though
<ceed^> I break my system anyway. Too boring having it just run all the time.
<androidbruce> ceed^: lawl
<thiebaude> androidbruce, for sure
<thiebaude> at idle it used more than windows 7 when i had 7 androidbruce
<androidbruce> yeah
<thiebaude> much more
<androidbruce> that's no good
<androidbruce> i have 3.5gb of ram
<androidbruce> so i might be ok
<androidbruce> but still sucks
<thiebaude> i have 2gb
<androidbruce> i run 64 bit as well
<thiebaude> and firefox open it would say 900mb or more sometimes
<thiebaude> no way for me, i'll use that
<androidbruce> gotcha
<androidbruce> i use chrome
<androidbruce> i think it's a tad light imho
<androidbruce> lighter**
<thiebaude> 198mb out of 2gb with xchat open
<androidbruce> yeah that's a lot
<androidbruce> im ssh'd into my natty machine right now
<androidbruce> using irssi
<androidbruce> im at work for another 1.5 hrs :/
<androidbruce> i should probably get back to fixing laptops :(
<SudoWoodo> hello i've been using natty for almost 3 weeks now.... i recently installed updates, and now I'm having trouble booting... something like "the disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present".  (and all other filesystems when I press "S").. I powered off my computer after a kernel panic that froze my computer, could this be the cause?
<SudoWoodo> and I'm not sure of any solutions... I can get to a maintenance shell
<thiebaude> ok androidbruce have a good one, got to get back to making supper before it burns,lol :)
 * thiebaude crickets,lol :)
<matcouto> that's /quit
<SudoWoodo> hello?
<Jon--> I'm using testdrive to get the latest ISO for the daily release of Ubuntu 11.04, and I am having trouble running Unity. Is Unity broken, or is it an issue with my VM somehow? Using QEMU.
<Jon--> I'm using testdrive to get the latest ISO for the daily release of Ubuntu 11.04, and I am having trouble running Unity. Is Unity broken, or is it an issue with my VM somehow? Using QEMU.
<UndiFineD> Jon--, I think that question is more valid at #ubuntu-testing
<Jon--> UndiFineD, Alright, thanks
<rww> Jon--: Unity doesn't tend to work well with VMs, I hear.
<Jon--> rww, fantastic. ;)
<ohsix> not the 3d version anyways; unless you use vmware (not because it can only work in vmware, but hwo they do 3d acceleration)
<Jon--> ohsix, how can I try the 2D version?
<ohsix> Jon--: if it's installed as i understand it, it should work automatically; but you mght also be able to select it from the login screen like any other session
<Jon--> ohsix, I cannot.
<Jon--> hold on let me look
<Jon--> ohsix, How do I log out? Logout isn't an option from the menu D:
<ohsix> not sure, i haven't messed with unity in a while; last time i did it was on the user menu in the top right
<Jon--> yeah it wasn't in the menu
<Jon--> I used gnome-save-session --kill to log off
<Jon--> now under the login menu I have the following options for interface:
<Jon--> Recovery console, Ubuntu, Ubuntu classic, Ubuntu classic (no effects), Ubuntu (safe mode), User defined session
<ohsix> looks like it's not in there
<Jon--> negative. D:
<ohsix> i'm pretty sure unity 3d (compiz w/unity plugin) is supposed to fall back and spawn unity2d in some way if it fails
<trism> I'm not sure it is installed by default, it falls back to ubuntu classic, just sudo apt-get install unity-2d and you should be able to select it on the gdm screen
<iszak> So with Ubuntu 11.04 will we have to use unity/will it come by default?
<rww> no/yes
<iszak> okay, great.
<iszak> what will be the default?
<iszak> will gnome still came as default?
<Jon--> The default is unity AFAIK, but it will have GNOME
<iszak> unity just isn't practical for 3 screens tbh
<ohsix> trism: ah
<iszak> why won't unity be back ported to 10.10?
<ohsix> because they dont backport features, just fixes
<rww> iszak: too much work for not enough payoff
<iszak> I guess so, I wouldn't think it'd need that much of a rewrite to 10.10?
<switch10_> ive installed indicator-weather, but I can't seem to get it to run.
<iszak> I didn't think Ubuntu changed that much between releases
<ohsix> you can use a ppa to play with it on 10.10, but that will probably not stay around very long after 11.04
<rww> the people who actually were going to do the rewrite disagree with you.
<iszak> ohsix, yeah I did that, very buggy.
<ohsix> ubuntu changes a lot between versions, it's the only time it can change
<iszak> I thought it was mostly updated versions, bug fixes, some new features, nothing like major changes.
<ohsix> and the long short of unity on 10.10 is you need compiz .9 and the unity plugin, and a lot more software; all new features thus not going to land in an old version
<iszak> what version of compiz is bundled with 10.10?
<iszak> ah 0.8.6
<iszak> no doubt it's been updated a few times
<ohsix> eh
<ohsix> stuff is only updated if it saves a ton of work backporting a fix that is a huge problem
<ohsix> and extremely narrow and special circumstance
<iszak> so how much better is Compiz 0.9 over 0.8?
<ohsix> cuz all the stuff is changed rapidly and tested together before a release; but if something is changed after a release it lacks that same phase
<ohsix> in my experience it's not any better, and even worse (crashes)
<iszak> :l
<iszak> well it is a new minor release, so I guess you've got to expect new bugs.
<ohsix> theres a reason people lived with .8 so long, even though upstream was basically dead/couldn't figure out what to do to progress
<ohsix> for compiz .8 to .9 is a major release, since there's 0 in the primary release number, and besides that; it's been that way with .6 and stuff as well
<iszak> I thought it was a.b.c, where a is major
<ohsix> they've thrown a lot of work out and started over by refactoring things several times, every time thinking they'll solve some problem they eventually run into due to poor planning or something
<ohsix> theres no rule about version numbers, just what projects generally do
<switch10_> how do I run indicator-weather?
<nit-wit> switch10_, which one
<switch10_> nit-wit: the package is called indicator-weather.
<nit-wit> switch10_, is it in the software center
<ceed^> switch10_,  you install it and run Weather Indicator from the menu. It should also start automatically if you log out and in again.
<switch10_> ceed^: how do I start from a command line.
<switch10_> ?
<Jon--> QEMU crashed my computer at times
<ceed^> switch10_, type the command "indicator-weather"
<switch10_> ceed^: Thats what I thought too.  doesnt work
<ceed^> switch10_, I install it using the PPA instead. Gives you a newer version. I do not think the one that comes with U works.
<switch10_> ceed^: sweet, i'll try that one.  Thanks.
<ceed^> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/weather-indicator-team/ppa/ubuntu natty main
<majnoon> an news on the wubi troubles ?
<majnoon> *any
<akavlie> a bunch of updates today, installing now. Anyone see changes for the better?
<gunndawg> installing the 11.04 beta now
<ceed^> akavlie, updated compiz seems a little less nervous.
<akavlie> Unity is updated too apparently, though I'm not using it
<akavlie> ceed^, what was the issue w/ compiz?
<ceed^> akavlie, crashed on me once or twice daily. since the update it seems to be running calmer.
<ceed^> Where did that new scrollbar come from? Is that some new Gnome thing, or?
 * gunndawg crosses fingers as 11.04 is being installed and update over 10.10
<akavlie> ceed^, what new scrollbar?
<akavlie> oh wow, I see it now
<akavlie> yeah, I'd seen discussion of that. Didn't think it was going in 11.04.
<ceed^> akavlie, on gnome apps the scroll bar on the right is different. it's narrow with this popup arrow thing coming out on the side
<akavlie> they've demoed it before, I think it's another Ubuntu-specific thing
<ceed^> kinda cool....I think...maybe... :)
<akavlie> yeah, first impression: it's a nice little UI innovation.
<akavlie> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/ubuntus-new-overlay-scrollbars-for-natty/
<ceed^> akavlie, oh, so it's buntu-candy.
<akavlie> yeah, I guess you could say that
<ceed^> I think I like it. I even like Unity so there's no end to the madness over here :)
<akavlie> ceed^, will have to give Unity a more thorough try as I just tried it for a bit on a netbook. It seemed like it took away functionality without adequate alternatives in some ways.
<gunndawg> 5mins left on install for me
<gunndawg> cant wait
<ohsix> i like how it saves some space while still showing the scroll position, but waiting for the scrubber to show up when you're using a mouse is a pain in th ebutt
<akavlie> I wonder if there's a good introductory doc for Unity
<ohsix> kicking the tires and messing with it in ccsm is probably good enough; unless you're going to start developing it :D
<akavlie> ccsm?
<ceed^> akavlie, Unity is very simple. I've gotten used to it already. I've used Gnome for years, but now I'm like "this works, I'm not really missing the stuff I thought I would be missing".
<akavlie> well some things are not immediately obvious. I just read an article on Ars that pointed out how keyboard shortcuts work.
<akavlie> win key shows keyboard shortcut overlay; tapping it shows a search view. Didn't know that.
<ohsix> akavlie: compizconfig-settings-manager
<ohsix> ceed^: i lean on the panel a lot; so anything touching how it basically works is problematic D:
<ceed^> ohsix, I didn't use the panel that much. When I first tried unity I missed weather. Found that. Now I only miss a simple system monitor. The one available is too simple.
<akavlie> seeing a usability issue w/ the scrollbar now: it's not quick enough becoming visible to grab and scroll.
<akavlie> it needs to be lightning fast
<ceed^> The only thing I do not like is the "censored" notification area where for instance Skype is allowed while other apps aren't.
<akavlie> also a lot of appear/disappear if you overshoot it.
<ohsix> ceed^: if i hadn't known about being able to put stuff on the panel i wouldn't miss it, and i suspect people in the future that only know something like unity or gnome shell won't miss them either
<ceed^> ohsix, you're probably right. I played around with panel addons a lot, but I didn't really rely on many of them.
<ohsix> i use hddtemp, the system monitor one, the inhibit & brightness one; and oen that shows the frequency of the cpu
<ceed^> akavlie, the overlay is pretty instant here. Wonder if it's running better on some graphics than others?
<akavlie> ceed^, could be. Just had trouble scrolling around in the System Monitor, vs. traditional scroll bars.
<ceed^> ohsix, I use notification icons much more than panel apps. Now there's room for a lot of them! :)
<akavlie> ohsix, what does ccsm have to do w/ Unity anyway?
<akavlie> I didn't even have it installed incidentally. I've found it kinda overwhelming in the past
<ceed^> akavlie, Unity is a compiz plugin so some of the settings are done in ccsm
<akavlie> ah, ok
<ohsix> well they can be messwed with there, yea
<ceed^> I've destroyed my desktop many times with ccsm. Hard to find your way back :)
<ohsix> ceed^: 5 out of 7 are timely informational panel widgets here D:
<ohsix> agh clipboard broke in rdesktop the last day or two
<ohsix> but there was no update to the package
<ohsix> hm
<ceed^> ohsix, do you have two panels, one on top and one on the bottom, or do you have one like on Linux Mint?
<ohsix> i have 2
<ohsix> no want for space at the moment
<ceed^> ohsix, I always work on laptops, so space is always an issue somewhat
<ohsix> even on the netbook 48pix is a lot but the information is important; and i can just fullscreen firefox if i want more space, since its almost always web browsing that i care about on that thing
<ohsix> i'm on my laptop now, it's 1366x768 and it's fine
<ohsix> i used to care about resolution a lot, on windows; but on linux the software is completely different so i don't need raw space like i do on windows
<ceed^> ohsix, close to the same resolution. I'll take space over info I think.
<akavlie> ohsix, try programming and you'll need raw space
<ohsix> akavlie: what do you think i do :[
<ohsix> akavlie: more importantly why do you think i needed so much space on windows?
<akavlie> you're fine w/ 1366x768 for programming?
<ohsix> yes
<ohsix> my editor doesn't have a bazillion toolbars wasting actual space, and no windows need to be peers of eachother and visible on the screen at the same time
<akavlie> I find it really constraining often times; the external monitor is so much better.
<akavlie> I use vim, so I'm with you there. But I like to use splits, and see more lines of code.
<ohsix> the command prompt not being cmd helps a lot
<ohsix> ceed^: i need to see this information to ensure either maximum battery life or maximum confidence about the data on the harddrive
<ohsix> ceed^: which is known to go over 55c occasionally, and long enough to cause information to become unreadable
<ohsix> i have a net quota and often bum wifi so seeing the network activity is good
<ohsix> the system indicator app has cpu usage, network usage, and disk usage; so i can squish on whatever starts going that isn't ideal for current circumstance
<benzaldehyde> i am experiencing core dumps of all web browsers whenever a web page uses java
<benzaldehyde> all web browsers expect for firefox
<gunndawg> ok got 11.04 up an running
<gunndawg> now I need to re learn this stuff
<coz_> gunndawg,  it wont take long
<ohsix> anyone use rdesktop around? clipboard broke recently somewhere, without an rdesktop package update; i'm trying to confirm and find out where
<gunndawg> with unity i almost feel like I can get rid of docky
<gunndawg> how can I get to the update manager in 11.04 ?
<coz_> gunndawg,  hit either the icon upper left or one of the bottom icons,,, with the menu
<urgodfather> hello room, is anyone available?
<gunndawg> coz_, ah ok just gotta search for it using the top left ubuntu icon/menu thing
<urgodfather> this maybe a simple question but, how do i load generic graphics driver during boot then switch to proprietary after the splash screen
<coz_> gunndawg,  also one of the two bottom icons in the launcher , is a right click menu
<coz_> let me go on natty hold on
<gunndawg> coz_,  thx
<coz_> gunndawg,  the one with the + symbol inside what appears to be a maginifying glass
<luckysmack> under the add to panel dialog, i have "Indicator applet Appmenu" to add a windows menus to the panel rather than the application. but when trying it the only menu item i get is File -> Close and it removes the menus in the app windows. is this a known but that it only has the File menu with a close item?
<coz_> luckysmack,  which application are yo u using ? and you know that natty uses global menu  on Unity  but not on classic gnome?
<coz_> yes?
<luckysmack> ah ok maybe thats the issue then. last i checked unity was still crashing so its not enabled. So im in normal gnome. I saw that it had the unified menu with unity which why i looked at this. I just saw that the menu works properly with some applications like firefox, nautilus, etc. and not others. but some it still removes the menu but doesnt transfer to the applet
<coz_> mmm
<coz_> luckysmack,  it seems to be working properly here but   I really havent tested it today at all
<luckysmack> im in classic gnome i mean. thats what i meant. i was thinking it still would work since it was in the applet menu. if it doesnt, i suppose its no big deal. was just poking around.
<coz_> luckysmack,  ah no  I dont think so
<gunndawg> can the unity panel be moved to say the right side of the screen instead of its default, left ?
<coz_> gunndawg,  you mean the Launcher ,, no I dont think so
<gunndawg> oh ok, that is to bad
<urgodfather> is there a reason why no one will answer me?
<luckysmack> yea it works in some thing. but like im in xchat now. and the menu bar is in the xchat window and the panel just has the file -> close. but like in Audacious, i have no menu anywhere
<coz_> urgodfather,    I didnt see your post  would you mind repeating it?
<urgodfather> sure
<gunndawg> having that launcher panel on the right side would really clean up the screen I think
<bazhang> urgodfather, this is in 11.04?
<urgodfather> is it possible to boot using generic graphics driver until post splash screen then switch to proprietary graphics driver
<luckysmack> gunndawg: i like it on the left, but i agree it should be movable. but i cant complain.
<urgodfather> if so, how?
<bazhang> urgodfather, what version are you on
<gunndawg> luckysmack, just seems like it would be cleaner to have ur desktop icons spaced a bit more from the launcher
<bazhang> you are crossposting here and in #ubuntu
<urgodfather> not sure, im a b00n... how do i find out
<urgodfather> lol
<urgodfather> friend put it on here for me
<luckysmack> gunndawg: ah yea
<bazhang> lsb_release -a in the terminal
<urgodfather> no, im sorry
<urgodfather> 10.10
<bazhang> urgodfather, then #ubuntu for your questions in future; switching drivers while booting is not possible
<urgodfather> bazhang, i asked several times in #ubuntu, even helped another, and remained unacknowledged
<bazhang> urgodfather, well that happens; this is only for the unreleased version, and now you have your answer
<urgodfather> thank you for your response and patience
<bazhang> welcome
<urgodfather> well, can i stay in here anyways? im a fast learner and since thats newer, ill probably upgrade to pretty soon
<bazhang> of course; for support, of course ask in #ubuntu , but many people idle here and elsewhere (some up to 120 channels)
<urgodfather> holy sheep shnits!!! 120??
<urgodfather> lol
<urgodfather> natty is the version that has the unity tied in, right?
<bazhang> you can choose gnome-classic as well if you wish
<luckysmack> im consistently in 10 channels. usually 8 at home, and 8 at work. each home and work has a couple different channels.
<gunndawg> what exactly is "unity" as it relates to ubuntu ?
<urgodfather> ever heard of stardock for windows?
<urgodfather> same concept
<urgodfather> from what i know
<htorque> anyone here using up-to-date natty with unity 3.8.4 and a filled launcher?
<urgodfather> i usually just idle the ppc channels
<luckysmack> yea unity is essentiall an application launcher. i think thats the best way to describe it. it has a few other featues to round it out. but yea
<urgodfather> what other features? or do i have to wait til apr. 28th?
<htorque> luckysmack: unity is more of a desktop environment, the launcher to start applications is just one bit of it
<benzaldehyde> is anyone else experiencing funky problems with java
<gunndawg> can I pretty much get rid of Docky now with this default launcher ?
<luckysmack> i just updated today about 350+ MB's of updates. Has there been any change in the stability of unity? last i tried it kept crashing and i was losing my windows (compiz was crashing). so i stayed in classic gnome. im using a radeon HD gfx card
<htorque> gunndawg, that's something only you can decide ;)
<luckysmack> htorque: ah ok. thanks.
<gunndawg> htorque, well yes ultimately it is my decision. I guess I just wanna get the general responses ;)
<luckysmack> yea i hadnt had much of a chance to play with unity much before it would crash.
<luckysmack> from what i know of docky, its an application launcher and unity yea has the same/similar thing. the launcher. but i think they will behave a bit differently. so youll just have to try them.
<gunndawg> yeah
<urgodfather> benzaldehyde, off topic question..... you a chemistry person?
<benzaldehyde> urgodfather: by choice, yes
<benzaldehyde> urgodfather: autodidactician
<urgodfather> word, know any biochem too?
<benzaldehyde> urgodfather: why?
<urgodfather> i asked b/c when i saw your name, i caught myself picturing the molecule in my brain
<benzaldehyde> urgodfather: i suppose i should have chosen a macromolecule
<urgodfather> well, if you do... maybe i can pick your brain sometime if i get stumped on school work
<benzaldehyde> urgodfather: there is a #chemistry channel on freenode, the room is filled with phd, post-doc guys, you name it
<benzaldehyde> urgodfather: some of the autistics hang out there, be careful, they are kind of freaky
<urgodfather> i'd almost feel like id insult them by asking something as simple as the enzyme for the 3rd step in glycolysis
<urgodfather> i know the answer but, u know what i mean
<urgodfather> ?
<benzaldehyde> adp atp stuff
<benzaldehyde> i dunno
<benzaldehyde> nhd+ and all that, glycolysis is pretty heavy, you can find a good explaination of it on youtube under the guise of the khan academy
<benzaldehyde> when you say enzyme all i think of is the hydrolsis of sugar and invertase
<urgodfather> well, its a kinase... forgot the exact name but, u know where im coming from? its like joining this room and asking how to install winblows
<frybye> hi, I asked this in #joomla but there seems to be no one active there:- Hi - am trying to install joomla16 on a lampp setup with ubuntu natty, at stage "Connection to Databank" I get " Unable to connect to the Database: Could not connect to MySQL." any tips?
<benzaldehyde> right, some type of ase or another
<bjgr> Hi. Does anybody know of an alternative battery indicator for Natty/Unity. Something that is not Gnome Power Manager?
<bjgr> Doesn't have to do power management, just show battery charge.
<benzaldehyde> sacharromyces cerevisiae produces enzymes that break sugar bonds as well
<urgodfather> bjgr, i remember seeing something about an advanced power manager... dunno if it works with natty or not
<urgodfather> c6h5cho, true lol
<benzaldehyde> urgodfather: i actually could help you with installing windows, so
<urgodfather> i think i could handle that :D
<benzaldehyde> urgodfather: yeah windows is pretty straight forward though for what people pay for it it ought to be
<bjgr> urgodfather, hm... google gives nothing, except battery-status, but that has the same problem as the GPM applet.
<bjgr> So far I'm stuck with peridocally checking ACPI to se charge...
<urgodfather> hangs on estimating?
<bjgr> No... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/455786
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 455786 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "battery indicator is wrong" [Low,New]
<bjgr> Basically GPM always write fully charged when AC is disconnected.
<urgodfather> hey benz, theres a guy in #xda-devs trying to install win7 from iso w/o a disc, usb, etc.
<akavlie> OK, giving Unity a serious shot now.
<bjgr> xfce4-power-manager, gkrellm, and the KDE power manager gets it right...
<akavlie> first question: how to switch the primary monitor (for the left sidebar and such)
<bjgr> So far I just used the PM from xfce4, but that doesn't work with the notification area in Unity.
<urgodfather> if u wanna help install windows at the moment
<urgodfather> only mentioned it b/c we just talked about it
<benzaldehyde> urgodfather: sounds daunting i think i will pass
<urgodfather> lol, dont blame ya
<urgodfather> im trying to avoid it myself
<benzaldehyde> urgodfather: to tell you the truth i am using natty on ps3 because my laptop, win7, i sprayed the thing with windex and the board and touchpad took a dump right after. needed a good workstation so i have natty on ps3 ;_
<urgodfather> no way!!!
<urgodfather> did not know thats possible
<benzaldehyde> urgodfather: some people are die hard linux or windows fans, i don't play politics, i just need to get online, read some wikis and pdf and junk
<urgodfather> i mean, if u said xbox1, i would not be surprised but ps3?
<urgodfather> me too
<benzaldehyde> urgodfather: i don't even use it
<urgodfather> until now?
<benzaldehyde> urgodfather: for what its intended purpose is
<benzaldehyde> urgodfather: i dust it every now and then
<benzaldehyde> urgodfather: up until now, yeah
<urgodfather> benzaldehyde, you mean the ps3 or linux?
<benzaldehyde> both i suppose
<benzaldehyde> urgodfather: i was studying phenylacetylcarbinol and then the laptop took a dump on me
<luckysmack> bless you
<luckysmack> yea ps3 runs on linux. i dont remember what the default distro is. but since the beginning you were able to do basic stuff on it. after he got it a friend installed ubuntu on it and had that and ps3.
<urgodfather> what were you studying about it?
<benzaldehyde> syntheses
<benzaldehyde> i like organic chem
<urgodfather> i know
<playingnatty> anyone got unity working with ati gfx?
<urgodfather> oops, i thought u said it's
<urgodfather> not i
<urgodfather> lol
<urgodfather> not i
<playingnatty> heard 11.04 might default to classic for now. might be wise given unity
<playingnatty> 's current condition
<urgodfather> playingnatty, r u serious?
<ohsix> heh
<ohsix> "heard"
<ohsix> in your head; to be provacative since you don't like it or have an opinion on it not informed by experience
<playingnatty> thats whats being said on blogs, but blogs say a lot of false things
<ohsix> oh blogs then
<playingnatty> win/osx/linux (any distro) is ok with me
<benzaldehyde> ohsix: from the other room welcome
<ohsix> you can pick a blog to say whatever you like, since theres all stripes; kind of like quoting the bible
<playingnatty> even if unity is broken, its a step forward for a modern interface
<ohsix> is it broken?
<akavlie> anyone running Unity on a multi-monitor setup?
<akavlie> or laptop + external?
<ohsix> not yet
<benzaldehyde> ohsix: matthew 27:53
<ohsix> (i mean, i haven't)
<playingnatty> change broken to "its got a few quirks"
<ohsix> playingnatty: are you reporting bugs as you find them?
<playingnatty> but i digress
<violets> playingnatty: As far as I am aware, nobody reliable has said that Classic will be default.
<playingnatty> yes, im using 11.04 atm
<ohsix> depends on what you call default though, on some classes of hardware there will definitely not be the fancy 3d fun stuff; so if you own one of those the defacto default isn't unity
<violets> and considering that UI freeze was last month...
<ohsix> good point
<playingnatty> indeed
<ohsix> reporting bugs is really annoying, after 2 or 3 i'm just angry that there are more i should probably report, then i'm just angry cuz i'm dogfooding it and can't practically use my laptop any other way at the moment :D
<playingnatty> i have to setup a triple boot tonight. win7/ubuntu10.10/ubuntu11.04
<playingnatty> just mad at ati for their lack of linux support, as always
<ohsix> they do alright
<playingnatty> they could do better
<ohsix> they could also just have a binary driver like nvidia, i'm not sure that's preferable
<ohsix> since the nvidia driver will never support newer versions of xrandr and a lot of other things
<ohsix> or drm, so plymouth and stuff wont work
<urgodfather> ohsix, what is this about nvidia?
<urgodfather> im a b00n so please inform me b/c this pc has nvidia on it
<ohsix> urgodfather: nothing
<ohsix> urgodfather: the nvidia driver works but it doesn't support modern changes to the graphics stack
<urgodfather> and, what do you mean by modern changes to graphics stack?
<ohsix> xrandr and drm, but there are others
<urgodfather> yeah i tried it out, didnt care for it other than it allowing visual effects
<akavlie> well, right out of the gate I'm seeing a show stopper for Unity on this setup. Not friendly to dual-monitor setups.
<ohsix> akavlie: not much is, even for 2d only
<ohsix> akavlie: it's a hard problem that pressure from something like unity will make useful changes, but people have been working on the problem for a long time
<akavlie> ohsix, Ubuntu Classic is much better about it, you can move panels around.
<ohsix> well that's something else, and not what i was talking about
<ohsix> i assumed a technical problem, my bad
<akavlie> having said that, there are some complicated usability issues. Even if I could move the icon bar to the right screen, it still wouldn't be ideal as it wouldn't work w/ fitt's law.
<akavlie> I'd be overshooting it all the time to the left screen.
<ohsix> hur
<ohsix> fitt's law
<akavlie> ohsix, nah, not a technical issue in this case (though there are a couple of those)
<ohsix> not to be ignored, but also not to be quoted as justification
<playingnatty> win7 style window snaps make me happy enough with classic for now
<akavlie> ohsix, it's very applicable here; any screen-edge toolbar/launcher is bad when you can overshoot it to another screen.
<ohsix> akavlie: but it is not a solution
<akavlie> what isn't?
<ohsix> as far as i can tell you've identified what you think is a usability problem but left the other half of the work about figuring out how to solve it
<ohsix> some dead ends are just annoyances you have to live with until you find a better way to do things, local minima
<akavlie> not sure if you're following my train of thought...
<akavlie> first of all, there's just a config limitation: icon bar either only goes to primary monitor, or only to the leftmost monitor (not sure which).
<ohsix> the first in the output of xrandr, #1 winnar monitor
<ohsix> putting toolbars and stuff on all the windows in a meaningful way that isn't 100% manual is tough, most people add monitors for extra desktop area, and that's what they get
<akavlie> that ought to be configurable. But also, you ought to be able to put it on the right side.
<akavlie> but if you can do that, it would conflict with the status icons on the right.
<ohsix> you can still run panel and put extra ones on other displays
<ohsix> if you want it on the right side make that the first monitor
<ohsix> the server layout is adjustable
<akavlie> don't know what you mean by "run panel" or "server layout"
<ohsix> they are ways i'd personally use to rectify the shortcomings you're talking about
<ohsix> look in the display applet how it lets you move them, that's the layout, the server is X, its the most concise way i could have said it but probably too technical
<ohsix> theres also an xorg.conf ServerLayout block which can do the same thing statically; that's where i borrowed it from
<akavlie> ohsix, I have them laid out the same in the display applet as they are physically on my desk.
<ohsix> panel is the thing at the top and bottom of a classic session you can also run with unity, or in any desktop session
<ohsix> akavlie: then put the primary on the monitor you want the toolbars on
<ohsix> xrandr/x has a linear list of outputs that it will number sequentially if they're on
<akavlie> if you mean to just change the primary monitor setting, well... Linux seems to have no way to do that in the GUI. I've looked up ways to do it in the config file, but it never works.
<ohsix> if all else fails switch the connector, the order will stay the same
<akavlie> In Windows or Mac OS X I can say "make this my primary monitor". It just works.
<ohsix> if you wanna see the output list, look at the output of xrandr
<ohsix> in linux you can put it on one connector and it'll stay that way, it's a tradeoff
<akavlie> ohsix, btw in case i wasn't clear this is laptop display (primary) and desktop display, not dual desktop monitors.
<ohsix> then you won't be able to change the order
<akavlie> yeah, that sucks
<ohsix> heh
<ohsix> what sucks more, the bars moving to another display when you hotplug the monitor? that makes less sense
<akavlie> actually they already do that in Ubuntu Classic, which is nice.
<ohsix> only to the exclusion of the primary display, it switches them
<ohsix> or mirrors them when they can
<ohsix> so it's still principle of least surprise
<tarsh>  is natty stable enough or should i go with 10.10?
<akavlie> Gnome toolbars switch to my external monitor when it's plugged in, and back to my laptop display when my monitor is unplugged.
<ohsix> shrug, doesn't do that here
<ohsix> tarsh: natty isn't stable yet; but it's probably ok to run it by now, it also wont hurt much to upgrade 10.10 later
<tarsh> ohsix:  i have 500 gb windows partiton and 500 gigs unallocated space.  if i boot 11.04 usb unetbootin install how should i install? manually?
<playingnatty> tarsh: so to clarify, your harddrive is 1tb (1000gigs) right?
<ohsix> eh
<tarsh> playingnatty:yes
<ohsix> just install it, i wouldn't use all 500gb, i'd use 20gb, you can grow it later; and use the ntfs partition for common storage
<playingnatty> ya i default to 20gig partitions for linux, 40gig for windows, rest as free space for data
<ohsix> you might have some trouble with the bootloader installing it so far back on the drive (but probably not)
<tarsh> why not just use all of it?
<playingnatty> also, tarsh be forewarned that depending on what type of filesystem you give ubuntu, windows many not be able to see it
<playingnatty> this is why many people store data on a 3rd partition if they dual boot
<ohsix> tarsh: because you don't know if you'll ever need it yet, and it's easier to grow than to shrink
<ohsix> tarsh: and if you keep your shared data on ntfs you don't have to worry about not having access to files in either OS, the larger one side is that you can't access the more prevalent the problem
<tarsh> hm so do manual instal set a 30 gb folder for ubuntu. what do i put for its mount point? /?
<tarsh> and then the rest as a ntfs empty partiton?
<ohsix> no, hurf
<benzaldehyde> ohsix: java crashes my browsers except for firefox which opens a .js as a text document rather than runs it, any suggestions?
<playingnatty> 30gig is plenty of space for a starter ubuntu install
<playingnatty> ubuntu itself takes about 3gigs? (correct me if I'm wrong)
<tarsh> and then for say torrents i would set the download folder as the ntfs folder of free space?
<arand> 4-5
<playingnatty> ty @ arand
<playingnatty> yes @ tarsh
<ohsix> tarsh: the point was you already had allocated a windows partition, don't create another one just for storage
<playingnatty> remember most apps in ubuntu will default to save to the ubuntu home folder. you can change the location
<playingnatty> certainly change your web browser to use a folder like "downloads" on your ntfs partition
<arand> 10 works for /, 20 tends to be good for the long term, home as per reqired storage of downloads, music etc.
<benzaldehyde> ohsix: sorry, ignore the thing about .js that was a add-on specific thing still java crashes everything except for firefox
<ohsix> i use the default configurations then let my disk fill up; it keeps me on top of sorting through garbage i acquire
<urgodfather> playingnatty, i thought is was 2gb
<playingnatty> heard 2 , 3 , and 4-5 gigs so far
<ohsix> depends on which one you install
<playingnatty> but considering we are all going to do updates, can we be safe and say 5gig is fair?
<ohsix> hm speaking of size, it'd be cool if there was a tool that checked all deps for size
<playingnatty> id like that @ ohsix
<ohsix> it probably exists already, just don't know the name
<ohsix> but invoking thistool ubuntu-desktop would answer your question
<arand> ohsix: How do you mean?
<ohsix> at least for the stuff that isn't transient, packages would grow a little as they're updated, and you'd need more space for logging and the pachage archive
<ohsix> arand: a tool that would calculate all teh dependency sizes from the installed stuff would let you check ubuntu-desktop and see how large it really is
<arand> ohsix: Well, if you do install something, apt does that...
<ohsix> arand: yea but after the fact ... oh i think what you're saying
<arand> Hmm, yea, after the fact it's not a simple way I think.
<ohsix> you can tell apt to assume nothing is installed when it does it
<ohsix> have to find out exactly how again, though
<benzaldehyde> ohsix: i think i have identified the source of my java problems
<benzaldehyde> IcedTea-Web Plugin (using IcedTea-Web 1.1pre (1.1~20110406-0ubuntu1))
<benzaldehyde> ohsix: i am going to rm it and see
<ohsix> .
<hungry> so i just installed natty alongside win 7 via usb.  When i select ubuntu at boot up it tells me windows failed to load and to use my win disc to repair..
<ohsix> arand: i got a present for you: apt-get install -o Dir::State::status="/dev/null" ubuntu-desktop
<arand> ohsix: Nice one
<ohsix> arand: basically tells dpkg to use a state file that's empty, so it acts like nothing is installed
<ohsix> huhu, you can pass multiple packages and it'll resolve their common deps just in the way it works
<hungry> this is tarsh btw lul
<benzaldehyde> ohsix: no, stil crashing
<playingnatty> tarsh, what screen do you get that error?
<playingnatty> herr... hungry i mean
<hungry> when i boot grub loads and asks do i want to boot windows 7 or ubuntu
<hungry> i hit ubuntu and then next screen it gives me that error
<benzaldehyde> the browser closes and this is all the terminal says Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<hungry> wut i do?
<ohsix> playingnatty: btw, the result: After this operation, 1,991 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<ohsix> that's for "ubuntu-desktop" and all the packages it brings in
<ohsix> kubuntu is 1.7g
<ohsix> edubuntu is 4gigs
<ohsix> hm
<ohsix> xubuntu is 1.7g too
<ohsix> lubuntu is 1.35
<ohsix> and that's all the names i can recall
<hungry> so no one knows why im getting this error?
<benzaldehyde> hungry: which os did you install first
<hungry> windows
<hungry> windows will boot fine.  but if i pick ubuntu it tells me windows failed to start
<ohsix> playingnatty, arand: all those numbers i posted are on an up to date natty install
<benzaldehyde> hungry: it has been a while since i dual booted a linux and windows system but i think i recall something about doing windows last always seemed to work out better the long run and then just let windows startup and recovery handle the booting
<benzaldehyde> hungry: but don't quote me on that
<benzaldehyde> something about the mbr
<hungry> if i use windows disc and run bootrec /fixmbr will that fix the issue?
<benzaldehyde> hungry: it's worth a shit
<benzaldehyde> *shot
<ohsix> that will wipe out grub
<hungry> then what should i do?
<ohsix> shrug, the process for repairing grub is the same; i dont know of a url to a tutorial or anything, i just know how to do it D:
<hungry> how would i do it?  can i use the 9.10 ubuntu disc?
<hungry> even though i have 11.04 installed
<benzaldehyde> does anyone know the name of the current java package
<benzaldehyde> for apt-get
<benzaldehyde> looks to be sun-javadb but then there are 9 different packages. grr
<ohsix> default-jre
<benzaldehyde> thanks
<LetoThe2nd> arand: ping... good morning
<arand> LetoThe2nd: Hey there
<LetoThe2nd> arand: /me is back at office :-)
<arand> LetoThe2nd: So the grub.cfgyou poseted before, are you sure you are able to boot with that?
<playingnatty> stroll bars in natty are so cute.. and wonky :-)
<hungry> so anyone know why it tells me windows failed to load when i try to load ubuntu on a dual boot?
<LetoThe2nd> arand: yesterday, yes... now, after update-grub again, from unconnected reasons unity crashed and it doesn't boot again. hm.
<arand> LetoThe2nd: If you look at the grub commands for your entr, does it contain a rootflags=subvol=@ option.
<arand> s/\./\?/
<LetoThe2nd> arand: this is the recent one: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/367714/
<LetoThe2nd> it at least seems to bear a meaningful uuid parameter
<arand> I'm assuming that one doesn't boot?
<LetoThe2nd> arand: correct, it doesn't boot
<playingnatty> ubuntu tweak like app for 11.04 available yet? thanks.
<LetoThe2nd> (with 'boot' in the meaning of "doesn't reach desktop". from a kernel POV, it boots fine.)
<arand> LetoThe2nd: add rootflags=subvol=@ between "ro   quiet"   and try it that way?
<LetoThe2nd> arand: then it hits initramfs
<arand> Hmm, that is odd.. In my case that was what avoided initramfs..
<benzaldehyde> reminds me i need to do something with initramfs i'm getting two crypt failures
<arand> ...Well rather, made it make it past initramfs, but yea..
<benzaldehyde> can bin files be mounted?
<LetoThe2nd> yes, now again i tried with the unmodified one: plymouth showed up, did a fsck of my boot partition, and then gets stuck in a black screen
<LetoThe2nd> at least sysrq is still functional
<arand> LetoThe2nd: Right, so then it may be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ureadahead/+bug/716736
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 716736 in ureadahead (Ubuntu) "ureadhead slow down my boot using btrfs FS for root" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<arand> LetoThe2nd: [C] or [I] wans not working to skip the fsck there?
<arand> LetoThe2nd: Do you have a LiveCD or so available?
<LetoThe2nd> arand: not sure if it even tries to fsck the btrfs. i'm about to check if the fsck.btrfs link has been recreated. but the whole try-boot-roundtrip takes some time on this box.
<arand> LetoThe2nd: What would be intereseting to check also would be if you mount your btrfs to say, /mnt, what shows up?
<LetoThe2nd> mompl
<arand> ..from liveCD or similar
<LetoThe2nd> arand: sorry, office chores
<LetoThe2nd> arand: the fs seems to work absolutely fine, then.
<arand> LetoThe2nd: Does it mount with /mnt/@/(stuff)   or with /mnt/(stuff)  ?
<LetoThe2nd> arand: erm, what?
<arand> ls /mnt/    what do you see?
<LetoThe2nd> arand: the contents, just like usual
<arand> As in if you'd just "ls /"  on any other system?
<LetoThe2nd> arand: yep, an ordinary boring "/".
<arand> Right, then your btrfs is setup with the "/" subvolume as the default subvolume rather than the top-level volume, as is the default on ubuntu...
<arand> How does your fstab look?
<arand> I'm guess that this one still has subvol= options which will mess with things in this case...
<arand> ...And if you use home you'd probably need to specify that by id ...
<LetoThe2nd> arand: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/367728/
<arand> Oh, hmm, that should, work...
<arand> It's a bit odd, since that is not the standard setup for btrfs on ubuntu though.
<arand> LetoThe2nd: What does "sudo btrfs sub list /" give?
<arand> Hmm, or rather "sudo btrfs sub list /mnt"
<LetoThe2nd> arand: it gives exactly nothing :-(
<arand> Ok... So then your top-level is actually your / ...
<arand> ..I would guess..
<LetoThe2nd> hmh
<LetoThe2nd> arand: well, never mind. i think i'm gonna kill the install today's afternoon, need something relaxing todo anyway
<arand> LetoThe2nd: Right, is it like an old install, or was it converted from ext4 or so?
<LetoThe2nd> arand: not sure, i admit. i think it was a maverick install, but it's very much possible i broke some parts when toying around
<arand> Well the default on ubuntu is that the top of the btrfs contains your subvolumes "@" and "@home" which gets mounted using the subvol= option
<arand> @ corresponds to /
<arand> In your case it may be the other parts in the boot process gets a bit confused since this is not your case
<LetoThe2nd> arand: it's noted... will dive into it again then in the afternoon, when reinstalling. good way to chill a bit :-)
<arand> LetoThe2nd: Indeed
<LetoThe2nd> so seeya later
<rooks-live> how to enable wobbly windows in live beta? :P
<arand> LetoThe2nd: See ya
<rooks-live> is there some official howto video that shows the real day to day operation on that new window manager?
<playingnatty> rooks-live: system -> preferences -> compizconfig settings manger -> stroll down to "effects"  -> check wobby windows
<rooks-live> where is system in unity? :D
<playingnatty> yes, that's the location in 11.04
<playingnatty> for the option
<rooks-live> ok,,,
<rooks-live> but where is the system hidden in unity, how to get that menu online?
<rooks-live> what and where to click/press to have that menu?
<rooks-live> dont mean to disrespect you guys, since youre doing awesome job, but im thinking on using ubuntu in my workplace on normal, nondev users, and that new interface will not pass the muster with them since i have problems navigating it myself (msc softw eng). i think what you need is some few case-study offices full of people doing their work, and test new usabilty on them first before all gungho deployment, since userfriendliness of that new inte
<rooks-live> rface is lacking quite a lot of polish
<rooks-live> ie easy change between opened maximized applications with mouse
<rooks-live> (on small screens, where i need to mousewheel down to whatever app, since when i just move cursor down it wont scroll)
<arand> Isn't the system config invoked via the user/logout/shutdown menu in Unity?
<rooks-live> oh, it is, kinda strange place for it
<arand> Yea, the shutdown icon metaphor doesn't really fit very well with it..
<rooks-live> if you guys are serious with pushing it how it is be prepared for quite a bit of dissatisfaction
<Barami> Hello :)
<arand> rooks-live: Change always does that, I don't like it myself as a DE, but at the same time I don't see any reason not to push it now.
<Barami> What is startup manager in unity?
<Barami> Like gnome-session.
<Barami> In 11.04, tomboy is not running after login automatically.
<Barami> So i want to add tomboy entry. but i can't find session manager or startup manager.
<rooks-live> arand, @ what Barami said :) 11.04 looks awesome but i think it needs a bit of polish and sitthrough with nontechie users to see if they will find it easy to navigate
<rooks-live> thanks for info anyway, gonna try the netbook version next :)
<arand> rooks-live: Do report usability bugs, though, best wat to get things improved, at least for next release cycle.
<arand> *way
<arand> Barami: Should be available from the system config in the shutdown menu
<rooks-live> k, will do
 * arand agrees that that actually seems a very bad place to put system settings
<Barami> arand, Thank for tips.
<Barami> Now i am goint to test starting tomboy.
<Barami> It works. :)
<rwhittle> how is natty in its progession today ?
<coz_>  hey all
<Barami> Hmm....
<Barami> Can't unity place a icon that is open the folder?
<Barami> Hm...
<Barami> unity-place-folder has a bug. ~_~
<made2shred> I tried updating from 10.10 to 11.04 and the updater crashed, i rebotted and now the system is stuffed. how can i fix this?
<Barami> i entered .minecraft folder. but it open a .minecraft.1.2 folder
<Barami> i hava several folders( .minecraft, .minecraft.1.3, .minecraft.1.2 or etc..)
<ChrisBuchholz> Barami: Is it the launcher (Lenses) you are talking about?
<Barami> Yes.
<yofel> made2shred: get a wired connection if possible, press ctrl+alt+f2, log in, run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a', 'sudo apt-get -f install', 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' and then 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<Barami> After file and folder icon, it shows prefered folders.
<Barami> and i clicked .minecraft.
<Barami> But it opened .minecraft.1.2
<ChrisBuchholz> Barami: well, it searches, so if what it finds "first" is the minecraft.1.2 folder, that will get opened upon return. You can use the arrow-keys to choose which "found" item should be selected
<ChrisBuchholz> Barami: oh, you clicked on it?
<Barami> yes
<ChrisBuchholz> Barami: i see.
<Barami> It print only ".minecraft"
<Barami> But it opened .minecraft.1.2
<ChrisBuchholz> Barami: maybe you should file a bug
<Barami> ..?
<ChrisBuchholz> Barami: file a bug on launchpad against Unity, so someone who works on that particular part of ubuntu, can look at it and if is in fact a bug, fix it
<made2shred> yofel: this is what i get: http://pastebin.com/JpC6W6BB
<yofel> made2shred: seems it wasn't installed completely, try to 'dpkg --purge samba4' and then try again
<Saamm> nyone know how to make ubuntu indicator? i have got an idea for one useful indicator
<Barami> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JZZ-bbyVvY - IT's recorded by phone.
<playingnatty> anyone got Unity 11.04 working with ATI gfx?
<ChrisBuchholz> Barami: it wont get you any help posting it here. You should file a bug about it
<Barami> I know. :)
<GOMI> what could the problem be , if it always keeps logging me off , and shuts all programs i was working on ??
<bazhang> GOMI, what version of ubuntu
<GOMI> 10.10
<bazhang> GOMI, you are crossposting in the development release channel
<bazhang> #ubuntu is the place not here
<GOMI> oke
<vooze> When does stable come out?
<vooze> i'm new to ubuntu, so i dont know when it usually comes
<arand> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<arand> 28th
<vooze> okay, thanks :)
<themp> Hey all, I just installed the Natty beta, and so far it looks great. However, when running it, my computer is humming EXTREMELY loud compared to Windows 7. In Windows 7, it's not quiet, but it also isn't as loud as this. Here, it starts off slow and then the noisy gradually gets louder and louder until it's a high, grinding noise like an insane CD-ROM drive - only the noisy isn't coming from the CD-ROM drive, it seems to be coming fro
<themp> m somewhere inside the computer
<themp> Gnome-monitor shows that the CPU (quad core) is not being used, so I doubt it's overheating on that part
<themp> Apart from the quad core CPU, I've got an ATI Radeon graphics card and a SATA harddisk in there - but what's bugging me is why this only happens when I run Ubuntu, and not Windows 7??
<themp> It's most annoying
<yofel> I'm only guessing, but if the ati card has a fan it could be that the power management isn't working and it's running the gpu fan at full speed
<yofel> the fan of my nvidia card in my desktop is equally annoying, but that's the same in kubuntu and win7
<themp> yofel, that actually sounds plausible. I just took a quick peek in there and while I can't make out (or remember) if the ATI card has a fan, it sure is making A LOT of noise
<themp> Also, I haven't installed the proprietary drivers yet. Maybe they can solve the problem?
<themp> btw, is there any Linux program usable for monitoring fan speeds and stuff like that?
<themp> You know, that S.M.A.R.T. stuff
<yofel> lm-sensors can do some of that, smartmontools can read SMART data
<yofel> and fglrx might help, but I have no idea if it works currently
<themp> I'll try that, thanks
<themp> By the way, I have noticed the same loud behaviour when playing Dragon Age II on Windows 7. I don't know if the two issues are related, but it seems weird
<themp> I hope it's just power management being off
<frankwe> themp: you should search for bugs on launchpad, it seems like it's related to the graphics card
<themp> frankwe, will do. THanks
<themp> Rebooting now to see if the proprietary drivers will solve it
<ohsix> fans are especially troublesome on the ati devices, their own drivers sometimes can't control them :D
<frankwe> themp: 'lspci | grep VGA' will tell you what card you have
<themp> Ah
<Ian_Corne> why  oh why did they make the unity launcher autohide..
<themp> Radeon HD 5700
<Ian_Corne> :(
<themp> Looks like this could be related https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=682851
<themp> brb
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 682851 in xorg-x11-drv-ati "[JUNIPER] ATI Technologies Inc [Radeon HD 5700 Series] has very noisy fan" [Medium,New]
<JohnFlux> Hi alll
<JohnFlux> What version of KDE will 11.04 have?
<yofel> considering we're almost at final freeze it will be 4.6.2
<themp> yofel, oh well... The driver solved the problem with the noise, but also completely messed up my desktop with black boxes everywhere, to the point where I had to reboot into Windows 7 in order to be able to do anything at all :(
<themp> I guess all the rumors of ATI and Linux were true
<frankwe> themp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/unity/+bug/748137
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 748137 in unity (Ubuntu Natty) "unity rendering broken with fglrx (black masks)" [High,Fix released]
<frankwe> ati is just a bad choice at the moment;)
<JohnFlux> yofel: so..  if I accidentally introduced a regression into KDE 4.6.2 but fixed it in git a few days after release, is there any way to get that fix in kubuntu?
<JohnFlux> :-)
<yofel> JohnFlux: come into #kubuntu-devel with the link to the fix and explain why we should include that
<yofel> but sure, if it's important it's possible to get that in
<JoshuaL> is there a list with gestures i can use with my magic trackpad? and how do i enabled two finger scroll with ubuntu 11.04?
<eamon> is it true that ubuntu is upgrading to portage in the next release?
<blarn> eamon, no.
<eamon> Phew, portage sucks.
<blarn> I followed the instructions to install gnome3 from ppa and it doesn't install the skin
<blarn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22946/how-do-i-install-the-latest-version-of-gnome-3
<blarn> does anyone have the fix for that?
<yofel> blarn: I don't have a fix, but if you find one tell me too
<blarn> ok, do you have a fix for this problem? > http://picpaste.com/bright-WG3Dovwz.png
<blarn> (bright washedout icons)
<blarn>  also, how to share a printer in the new gnome3 printer settings?
<gladstone> stupid question, does anyone know how to stop automatic dimming -> locking of the screen?
<laleche> por favor me pueden ayudar con esto meto la información por que es lo que he encontrado llevo unos meses y no consigo hacer funcionar el mando: "hauppauge nova td 500" "ubuntu 10.04" v4l "dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw firmware file" "dvb-usb-dib0700-1.10.fw firmware file"  mudules lirc_mceusb2 lirc_dev lirc_i2c lircd.conf. hauppauge_novat500 lircd.conf  lircmd.conf.hauppage lircmd.conf lircmd.conf.hauppage
<laleche> lircd.conf.hauppauge .lircrc
<bullgard4> gladstone: Please explain what do you mean by "stop automatic dimming -> locking of the screen".
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sha1sum> Trying to do-release-upgrade and I'm getting: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages. <--- I'm pretty sure this *is* because of held packages, but how can I see what the packages are?
<sha1sum> (from Maverick to Natty)
<eamon> !portage
<bullgard4> sha1sum: You better wait a while and try again. It is pretty uselesss to see what repositories are not in best shape at a particular moment.
<gladstone> bullgard4; Sorry, I mean, after the computer is idle for a few minutes it dims the screen to black (screensaver?) and requires you enter your password
<gladstone> I can't find the "Screensaver" option which existed in 10.10
<sha1sum> bullgard4➤ ohhhh so if I change my mirror it's likely to remedy the situation?
<bullgard4> sha1sum: Yes that can help in some situations.
<sha1sum> that would make sense. Leave it to USF to slack hah
<thiebaude> gladstone, in the very top panel -upper right the system settings are there
<thiebaude> in unity that is
<crischan> i tried to install natty beta1 and get failures. "dpkg error" when using the gui installer and "no kernel image found" with the console installer. how can i fix this?
<crischan> this happened with three different isos (ubuntu, ubuntu-netboot, kubuntu, all amd_64)
<bullgard4>  crischan Did you check the MD5sums of your Isos?
<Milos_SD> Hi ... I can't add Firefox Minefield in Unity Launcher. If I add it, and start it from there, it just creates another icon of firefox in launcher, and when I close firefox, I can't start it again from the launcher I created... :(
<crischan> bullguard4, md5sums are fine
<Milos_SD> Same is happening with tvtime
<crischan> i got a tip ob #ubuntu to not try using usb...
<Spirits-Sight> Does anyone know how to be able to switch back into Unity after putting gnome3/shell  it says failed to load seasion?
<blarn> Spirits-Sight, you have to remove gnome3 to go back to unity
<blarn> purge the gnome3 ppa
<bazhang> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<thiebaude> Spirits-Sight, i had that happen to me yestersday
<Spirits-Sight> that stinks I was hoping to be able to go between the two
<thiebaude> i had to get rid of it and re-install 11.04
<thiebaude> yea i wanted to use gnome 3 too :)
<Spirits-Sight> I like number of things about it over unity but like layout little better with Unity, wish both became one UI with best of both :-) o well
<Spirits-Sight> will we be able switch between the two when final comes
<Spirits-Sight> ?
<thiebaude> im surprised canonical did not go with gnome3 instead of unity imho
<blarn> gnome3 has its own large set of problems
<bullgard4> blarn: Where are these listed?
<blarn> i don't know im just using it and running into problems... i could list some if you like?
<Spirits-Sight> its software and people are making software there will always be problems :(
<bullgard4> blarn: Yes, please.
<blarn> no desktop, no printer sharing, no keyboard layout options, no clock locations
<blarn> gnome-settings crashes regularly
<blarn> application menu > application "activities"
<blarn> printing in general not nearly as easy
<Spirits-Sight> Will gnome3 be the underlineing of 11.04 or will that happen in 11.10
<thiebaude> wow, all those problems why did they release it,lol
<bullgard4> blarn: Thank you for this listing.
<Spirits-Sight> I like the settings layout better and its not many windows now, its all in one window so I like where thats going.  much easer to find stuff but its missing alot of the settings that gnome 2 had
<SikEnCide> good morning, Is Unity working in Virtual Machines yet ?
<blarn> bullgard4, +2, they removed panel applets, so no weather or cpu scaling
<vectory> Spirits-Sight: 10.10
<vectory> SikEnCide: why wouldnt uit work in vm, try yourself perhaps
<SikEnCide> vectory I did but it appears to be just the reg gnome desktop
<SikEnCide> both on my desktop which is a bit older.. and on my macbook pro which is a 2010 model so its newer
<SikEnCide> any suggestions on what I may need to do ot get it running correctly ?
<blarn> SikEnCide, unity won't work in vbox
<blarn> i don't know about any other
<SikEnCide> blarn I am using VmWare Viewer on Windows and VmWare Fusion on my Mac
<blarn> ok, I don't know about vmware, I did read somewhere, sometime, about work on a vmware 3d driver
<blarn> that would allow the hardware 3d that unity requires
<vectory> does unity use gnome shell?
<blarn> vectory, no
<SikEnCide> blarn are they considering it not working in vm's a bug? or is it just because of the "hardware" a vm reports to the os
<dp_> is natty capable / ready for primetime use? I know it hasn't been released, but are most of the showstopper bugs fixed?
<bazhang> dp_, no
<bullgard4> dp_: Most of the showstopper bugs have been fixed, yes.
<thiebaude> dp_, we will see April 28th
<dp_> heh.
<bullgard4> dp_: But Natty is not yet to be recommended for productive use.
<thiebaude> im using it now so for me its ready
<dp_> cool; thanks
<blarn> SikEnCide, its not a bug, the virtual hardware is just not supported for 3d
<SikEnCide> blarn ok, .. I need to build a new system for testing I suppose
<blarn> its strange they are pushing unity now, imo, because 3d support in the kernel they selected is weak, all nvidia cards will not have 3d first run
<blarn> i think they are doing it now just because of gnome3 shell
<needhelp1> i just installed ubuntu 11.04 beta 1 and after the install after i choose to reboot im dumped into a grub rescue CLI
<needhelp1> what should i do?
<DirtyDawg> is gnome 3 used in Ubuntu 11.04?
<thiebaude> no, DirtyDawg
<needhelp1> something about a symbol is not found.. grub_env_
<DirtyDawg> oh k
<thiebaude> :)
<thiebaude> needhelp1, are you dual-booting?
<needhelp1> no
<thiebaude> ok
<SikEnCide> blarn I would think they are going Unity because of the gnome 3 shell as well. April 28th we will see if it works or clops
<SikEnCide> *flops
<needhelp1> any ideas what can do?
<needhelp1> it looks like there is no easy fix for this
<asd2> I have chrome on 11.04 and flash crashes every time I try to enter full screen (yt videos etc). What do?
<gordonjcp> asd2: try firefox?
<asd2> firefox can't seem to find the plugin and I'm not interested in using it anyway
<jedix> asd2: try turning off acceleration in flash
<needhelp1> after a fresh install im droped into grub rescue, any ideas what i can do to fix it
<arand> needhelp1: LiveCD-reinstall grub
<needhelp1> when i boot into the live cd, do i need to press something to get to that option?
<asd2> yeah, that worked jedix, but my system is too crap to maintain good fps without acceleration :(
<arand> needhelp1: Just get into the live session.
<needhelp1> then what
<arand> !grub2 > needhelp1
<ubottu> needhelp1, please see my private message
<arand> needhelp1: Follow the "reinstalling grub" instructions
<blarn> needhelp1, you didnt try to install on btrfs did you? just checking, i tried that once and got that result
<needhelp1> no, ext4
<arand> blarn: You tried to put /boot on btrfs as well?
<blarn> well just everything
<needhelp1> this looks complicated, should i just try to reinstall again from the live cd?
<syn-ack> I thought that btrfs at this point was read only
<needhelp1> i had a seperate partition with all my files backed up, is this going to be messed up since grub is messed up?
<needhelp1> sda1 was my location for ubuntu install, sda3 was my backed up files
<blarn> needhelp1, did you manually set ubuntu to install / on sda1?
<bob31> in a recent natty install I've started seeing a triangle graphic in gtk apps in the lower right corner. is that a relic of that scrollbar experiment?
<syn-ack> bob31, it's the resizer icon
<syn-ack> bob31, it's part of the theme
<bob31> syn-ack: I don't use a theme because I'm using dwm
<bob31> seems to be aprt of Gtk+
<bob31> *part
<needhelp1> im booting into my live cd now to attempt to reinstall grub
<syn-ack> hrm, very well could be then but I know I can get rid of it depending on the theme I use.
<jedix> needhelp1: you don't have a 3tv drive, do you?
<jedix> 3tb
<needhelp1> no i dont
<Travis-42> how well is the beta working? I'm currently on 10.10 64-bit and thinking about doing a fresh install. Wondering if maybe I should just do 11.04
<thiebaude> Travis-42, you use nvidia drivers?
<jedix> Travis-42: I'd wait.. I had to use 11.04 for sandy bridge support, I'm using kubuntu though
<needhelp1> yeah, i'd wait also
<bob31> found it
<Travis-42> thiebaude, yea. I saw there were problems with some nvidia systems, but it wasn't clear to me how widespread
<bob31> resize grip is the name. supposedley backported from Gtk3. hmm, didn't see that Fedora15 Gnome3
<thiebaude> bug 725434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 725434 in cairo (Ubuntu Natty) "Nvidia drivers lead to extra memory usage for each process using libGL" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725434
<syn-ack> bob31, Told ya. :P
<jedix> I haven't had issues with nvidia (binary blob though)
<thiebaude> extra memory,lol :)
 * jedix has 16gb
<jedix> I didn't even notice, haha
<bob31> syn-ack: looking for an environment variable.
<Travis-42> yea the memory isnt a big deal... but maybe I'll just wait. I want things to be stable :-)
<Travis-42> thank you
<jedix> needhelp1: so after your install, grub2 isn't finding your kernel?
<syn-ack> bob31, hrm... Wouldn't know where to start on that one. :/
<bob31> searching online for "ubuntu resize grip disable" points at multiple patches/bugreports for a couple apps
<syn-ack> ah
<needhelp1> jedix, it was saying something about a missing or it cant find a symbol Grub_ENV_system maybe and drops me into grub rescue
<syn-ack> bob31, Yeah, I'd imagine it's been added to the source and therefore really isn't a var for that. :/
<needhelp1> im trying to get into the live cd now to try and install grub, it looks hard
<needhelp1> it doest look like the live cd is going to work for me
<jedix> needhelp1: this? http://www.articleshub.org/article/6291/Fixing--the-symbol-grub-env-find--Error-Message.html
<thiebaude> i think im going to install my nvidia drivers see if i still have a problem :)
<thiebaude> right now with xchat open it 255mb out of 2gb
<thiebaude> it's
<jedix> needhelp1: just boot the live cd off the cd (not from the first harddrive)
<needhelp1> thats what im tryhing
<jedix> say `try ubuntu 11.04`
<needhelp1> the live cd isnt working
<needhelp1> froze on try ubuntu 11.04
<thiebaude> try the text installer
<jedix> text install == alternative cd?
<needhelp1> thiebaude, like reinstall ?
<thiebaude> the graphical installer did not work for me
<thiebaude> alternate cd
<needhelp1> press f2 thiebaude ?
<needhelp1> ah, ok i'll d/l it
<thiebaude> ok cool
<jedix> I had to use the alternate cd because I setup RAID
<bob31> syn-ack: someone suggests rebuild gtk+. yeah right, I could use gentoo or exherbo directly :)
<thiebaude> ok brb going to see what happens,lol
<needhelp1> does this mean my other partitions are gone also?
<jedix> no
<jedix> but it doesn't mean they are there either
<needhelp1> ?
<jedix> grub errors are generally defined to MBR, and the boot partition
<jedix> but I dunno how you installed, so I can't say for sure your other partitions are still there
<needhelp1> when i reinstall with alt cd, hoping that it works, will this fix the mbr and my sda4 backup parition will still be there?
<needhelp1> i installed at /
<jedix> during the install, you have to do the partition setup manually and select which partitions ot use for what.. just make sure sda4 isn't formatted or used for something else and you should be good
<bob31> syn-ack: sums it up: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/704105. google chromium guys are also contemplating adding a calls to disable it if the function is available. known since Marc there. fun :). at least iit's real and I'm not the only one seeing ghosts :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 704105 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "Resize grip always appears in bottom right of GTK+2.0 windows" [Low,Confirmed]
<thiebaude> my system says it already has the nvidia experimental 3-d drivers :)
<bob31> I hope I didn't ask the bot to modify the bug report
<bob31> oops
<bob31> I guess it's just an info report
<jedix> thiebaude: do you see high memory usage?
<thiebaude> no its normal
<jedix> I didn't notice, but I sorta went overboard with memory
<thiebaude> im using macbuntu with docky and xchat open and its using 182mb out of 2gigs
<jedix> macbuntu?
<jedix> oh, hehe
<jedix> that's neat.
<thiebaude> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/make-ubuntu-look-like-mac-osx-in.html
<thiebaude> hate to say this but love the look of osx,lol
<jedix> I hate the up top always bar
<jedix> I  use kde
<thiebaude> cool
<thiebaude> i have always used gnome, for little over 5 yrs now
<jedix> I switched to kde about 6 years ago after some massive network mount issues at my job caused gnome to be really laggy
<delac> does anyone else get "linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic failed to install or upgrade" every time they restart?
<thiebaude> i think i will log into unity to see what mem use is
<thiebaude> brb
<yofel> delac: well, it failed for you and now apport tells you that every time since you didn't report it yet
<yofel> you can remove the crash file in /var/crash if you want it to stop
<yofel> you are supposed to report bugs though...
<delac> yofel: well, that is because something prevents it from reporting it
<yofel> that is?
<delac> yofel: nice, if I can make it go away, but shouldn't I have the linux-image installed? :)
<thiebaude> mem use now in unity is low
<yofel> delac: well, check if it's installed, the message just says it failed, maybe the next attempt worked
<delac> yofel: well, now the error reporting got me as far as opening firefox for me. but it opened a wrong page...XD
<yofel> which page?
<delac> lost something?
<yofel> oh
<yofel> hm, that's either launchpad loosing reports or apport/python-launchpadlib messing up
<yofel> delac: works fine here though...
<thiebaude> cool, everyting in unity is ok now
<delac> X)
<thiebaude> im using the nvidia experimental 3-d drivers
<thiebaude> :)
<vadi3> What is the package that the display configuration utility belongs to?
<jedix> thiebaude: 270.30?
<yofel> vadi3: if you want to report a bug run 'ubuntu-bug -w' and click on it, apport will tell you
<thiebaude> i need to check on that
<vadi3> thanks
<yofel> nvidia experimental ones should be the experimental libs for nouveau, not the proprietary driver
<thiebaude> ahh ok
<thiebaude> no wonder i did not see a nvdia control panel,lol
<yofel> check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for what's being used
<thiebaude> ok
<jedix> I use dpkg -l|grep nvidia -i
<jedix> I'm certainly running the proprietary ones
<thiebaude> ii  nvidia-common                         0.2.30
<jedix> you're using nouveau then
<thiebaude> ok :)
<jedix> I have ii  nvidia-current                        270.30-0ubuntu3                            NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<thiebaude> when i installed 11.04 i choose not to install the nvidia drivers
<jedix> makes sens why you don't have them then
<jedix> wasn't the bug for those drivers?
<thiebaude> for the propietary drivers
<yofel> well, they didn't work for a while, true
<thiebaude> i'll prob never need them now
<afief> How unstable is 11.04? I would like to start testing it
<syn-ack> it's pretty stable
<jedix> I have kubuntu 11.04 installed.  it's stable but has some small issues
<meganerd> thiebaude: there was a problem with both the ati and and nvidia proprietary drivers
<jedix> meganerd: what was the issue? is it resolved?
<thiebaude> oh, i did not know ati had that problem
<yofel> afief: depends on what desktop env, kde works fine here, unity not really
<meganerd> jedix: IIRC it was the usual proprietary kernel module dance,
<yofel> thiebaude: all proprietary drivers break for a while when we get a new X release
<jedix> yofel: is that why there's grumbles of perhaps just using gnome 3 instead?
<jedix> meganerd: ah, seems to work okay for me right now
<needhelp1> jedix, sorry my pc froze i didnt see what you said after i said, i installed a /
<thiebaude> yofel thanks for that info :)
<jedix> although, grub looks like crap as usual
<needhelp1> the alt cd is burning now
<needhelp1> im about to try it out
<meganerd> jedix: gnome3 really does not help here
<yofel> jedix: could be, gnome3 from the PPA works at least somewhat, but that doesn't seem to have a working gtk theme
 * thiebaude i cant look back now :)
<jedix> needhelp1: during the install, you have to do the partition setup manually and select which partitions ot use for what.. just make sure sda4 isn't formatted or used for something else and you should be good
<yofel> well, I'm stuck on nvidia-current as long as nouveau gets me GPU lockups with opengl...
<needhelp1> jedix, thanks, im trying the alt cd now, though im not sure this will work. I thought alt cd was for graphical issues
<meganerd> As soon as my sandy bridge GPU gets supported, I am dropping the nvidia card from my machine
<afief> how is the radeon driver doing? the one that was in 10.10 used to burn through my laptop battery too quickly :-(
<genii-around> yofel: Pretty much same thing here
<jedix> needhelp1: I used teh alt because I wanted raid
<jedix> it also  has lvm support
<yofel> genii-around: what card?
<genii-around> yofel: 9300M GS
<jedix> starfraft 2 runs awesome with wine 1.3.7 & 11.04
<jedix> starcraft
<yofel> ah, well, what I have is freedesktop bug 26980
<jedix> on ultra
 * yofel kicks ubottu https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=26980
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 26980 in Driver/nouveau "NVA3 / NVA5 / NVA8 / NVAF (GT2xx/GT3xx) with nouveau: random GPU lockups" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=26980
<jedix> hehe
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 26980 in Driver/nouveau "NVA3 / NVA5 / NVA8 / NVAF (GT2xx/GT3xx) with nouveau: random GPU lockups" [Major,New]
<jedix> lagged I guess
<yofel> yep
<jedix> I have a GTX 570, what NVA is that?
<blarn> nvc0 family
<jedix> thanks
<blarn> NVC8 (GF110) exactly
<jedix> so confusing it's a GF110 when they have a GTX 1XX
<blarn> well the processor is GF110, not the model
<blarn> the model includes things like ram configuration and outputs and whatnot
<needhelp1> jedix, installing base system now, almost done.
 * needhelp1 crosses fingers
<jedix> hehe
<rocky> are the "cd" images available for natty beta1 all in dvd size (4gb) now ?
<jedix> I don't think so
<jedix> I got a cd one
<jedix> well, there's an option for both
<rocky> i don't see any images less than 4gb ... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/beta-1/
<jedix> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<rocky> very weird that my listing and your listing are different
<Pici> rocky: Those are DVD images.
<patdk-wk> heh, I can't even use the cd image, too large to fit on cd :(
<patdk-wk> oh, new ones look like they will fit
<blarn> "This directory contains only less-used images which are not mirrored widely. For the most frequently downloaded CD images, see releases.ubuntu.com."
<rocky> ah yes, my bad
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
 * genii-around slides BluesKaj a coffee
<BluesKaj> thanks genii-around :)
<genii-around> Anytime of course!
<shane2peru> is the server down for the download?
<BluesKaj> had to install ubuntu-desktop in order to boot my den-linuxpc. After upgrading to natty, kubuntu-desktop had so many broken dependencies the rescue mode recommended removal, wich I then did. Thn whemn I sbootrd succssfully into gnome and udating I wa able to install kubuntu-desktop successfully . A bit of a weird workaround , but it gives some insight into hy some ppl stick with gnome . ...better HW support , maybe ?
 * BluesKaj checks KB atteries again
<shane2peru> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ikonia> BluesKaj: the desktop has nothing to do with hardware
<BluesKaj> err  batteries
<charlie-tca> shane2peru: if you are looking for Natty, it is better to use the daily images.
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BluesKaj> ikonia, perhaps X then , cause it certail appears so
<BluesKaj> =err certainly
<ikonia> BluesKaj: nope
<shane2peru> charlie-tca: where do I get them?
<BluesKaj> ikonia,, then what do you surmise ?
<charlie-tca> shane2peru: from those two links ubottu gave us
<ikonia> BluesKaj: the kde packages have not been tested and pushed out as much as the gnome ones
<shane2peru> charlie-tca: ohh, dooohh,  the daily one. :)  I didn't notice that part, thanks.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<ikonia> BluesKaj: the underlying systems hardware (kernel) xorg (display) are shared by both gnome and kde, so it's more likley just bugs in kde
<ikonia> more so as you updated to later package versions and you're working
<charlie-tca> shane2peru: daily is alternate installer, daily-live is desktop image
<shane2peru> thanks again.
<BluesKaj> ikonia, I keep thinking that it has to do with HW due to the age of the pc and the experiences I've had with live-cd and the alternate installs vs the this 3yr ol pc which uses the same desktop without any probs , but different hardware.
<ikonia> BluesKaj: there is probably elements of truth in that, eg: the older video card has less support in xorg than say the newer pc (nvidia/ati drop models shockingly easy) however it's not going to be a difference between kde/gnome
<BluesKaj> ok ikonia, understood. The nvidia cards are 7600gt in the older pc and 8400gs in the 3 yr old pc , so there's a driver difference , hence my conclusion of better HW support in gnome.
<ninjai> anyone else have the texture glitch where the scale icon shows in the bottom right corner of windows?
<ikonia> BluesKaj: I can see how it may look like that, but just keep in mind, the kernel deals with hardware (same on both PC's) then X deals with display (same on both) then the desktop sits on top of that, so it really doesn't care about hardware
<ikonia> (I'm over simplifying of course)
<BluesKaj> ikonia, ok , thanks for the explanation. Actually, I should have realized that myself :)
<ikonia> it's easy to get confused with it, more so when you look at layers like hal/dbus etc
<ikonia> harder to draw a line where the under lying technology stops and the desktop components start
<delac> hmm, starting to be low on disk space on my live-usb-stick. any way to make more space?
<iceroot> delac: a larger stick?
<delac> iceroot: well, actually I dont think that would help. It seems the stick actually contains a gigabyte of free space, but the os tells me that there is only 50MB left.
<ninjai> anyone else have the texture glitch where the scale icon shows in the bottom right corner of windows?
<arand> delac: Delete old packages? log files? downloads?
<Saamm> anyone else having this problem ---> Bug #751067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 751067 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "Colors are mangled in Natty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/751067
<ChrisBuchholz> Are there any plans of making a GUI configuration-tool for managing multitouch gestures. I got 3-finger click for the Love Handles, 4-finger slide to appear/disappear the Dock. I would like many more! Especially one for the Compiz Scale plugin (Meta+W). Are there any plans yet? And is it yet possible to set up via manual configuration-file style?
<delac> arand: log and temp are empty. and there seems to be only one unneeded package (old linux-image), but that refuses to be removed (some error with uninstall script)
<skyjumper> ChrisBuchholz: not sure about multitouch, but easystroke sounds close
<ChrisBuchholz> skyjumper: what is that?
<arand> delac: I was thinking of /var/cache/apt/archives/ rather
<ChrisBuchholz> skyjumper: aah. Well, does that use uTouch by Canonical?
<skyjumper> app for assigning actions to mouse gestures
<skyjumper> not sure
<ChrisBuchholz> skyjumper: because that was especially what i wanted
<Saamm> I cant use firefox 4 coz of this bug - Bug #751067...anyone else having this problem?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 751067 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "Colors are mangled in Natty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/751067
<delac> arand: is that all useless extra that can be removed?
<arand> delac: Use apt-get clean/autoclean to do so
<dash> howdy. i've just upgraded my mac pro to natty and now the ethernet ports don't work.
<dash> specifically, i see stuff in dmesg about them, they show up in ifconfig, but they indicate there's no cable in them
<dash> so carrier detect is busted or something. anyone ever seen that sort of thing before, or have suggestions on what I should check?
<dash> i should note that it worked before I upgraded, using the mactel-support packages
<rye> dash, are you running some alpha/betta version or the latest code?
<dash> rye: Latest, as of yesterday.
<rye> dash, i had precisely the same issue with my non MBP device on nvidia chipset which got resolved by itself. mii-tool suggested there was no link, but the ethernet LED kept blinking
<dash> "resolved by itself"? :)
<dash> (FWIW, this is a Mac Pro, not a laptop)
<rye> dash, yes, I have no other explanation even though I don't believe in these things
<rye> dash, ethtool is also reporting that there is no link?
<dash> hm, didn't try ethtool, i'll have a look at that.
<dash> was relying on network-manager's report, and the fact that running dhclient did nothing :)
<BluesKaj> dash, are you using NM or network/interfaces settings ?
<dash> BluesKaj: Umm whichever this thing on my gnome panel is
<dash> ok further data
<dash>  looking at /sys/class/net/eth0/carrier, it says '0'
<dash> 'ethtool eth0' says no such device
<dash> so i suspect userspace tools are not at fault here
<BluesKaj> dash, how did you use the dhclient command , sudo dhclient eth0 ?
<dash> right
<dash> if I go back to the old kernel, everything works as expected
<dash> (picking 'previous linux versions' in the grub menu)
<BluesKaj> dash run route in a terminal
<dash> BluesKaj: ok? and then what
<BluesKaj> dash , it gives the IP to modem or router
<dash> BluesKaj: Not when your kernel thinks there's no ethernet cable plugged in, it doesn't.
<BluesKaj> did you try
<dash> no, because that would mean rebooting twice more :)
<frybye> hi - in prev. vers. of ubuntu and even in the natty classic desktop one has the "places" including mounts of other partitions on the pc - how do I access this with unity...?
<BluesKaj> rebooting , ? we just want to see if thewre is any communication with your gateway device
<dash> BluesKaj: there isn't, because the kernel is reporting that there's no cable plugged in
<dash> BluesKaj: i had to reboot to get back on irc, so I can't easily check that anyway
<rye> dash, no such device in ethtool?
<dash> rye: yeah, pretty messed up
<rye> dash, could you please pastebin the lspci ?
<dash> yep, one sec
 * rye wonders whether there is an nvidia forcedeth driver
<dash> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/368005/
<dash> lspci reports the same under 2.6.31, too.
<frybye> short vers. my ? - where is the "real" 'places' in unity?
<rye> dash, so it is intel device
<dash> yep, driver is e1000e
<rye> dash, are you connected to a gigabit network?
<dash> Hmm, maybe? ethtool says "Speed: 1000Mb/s"
<dash> i guess that is what it means.
<rye> frybye, i suppose there is no such thing now in the default install
<trism> frybye: you can see the Places in nautilus in the left sidebar, if the combobox is set to Places
<frybye> rye - that is shi* .. hmm
<Guest91021> QUESTION I am using  Ubuntu 11.4 on a Dell latitude D610 notebook. It is working fine except no 3D
<frybye> trism - tell me how pse...?
<flopex> does anyone know how to enable visual effects under 11.04beta?
<frybye> trism: what is a combobar?
<rye> flopex, in unity they are automatically enabled
<frybye> e e e combobox
<trism> frybye: click the home icon that is probably in your launcher, the File Browser should come up, make sure View/Side Panel is selected, and it should show Places in the side panel (the combobox is the menu at the top of the side panel)
<flopex> I'm not using unity, I'm using classic GNOME
<rye> dash, so, on an older kernel your ethtool does not work, is that correct?
<frybye> that side panel dissapeared a week ago and I have not found out how to get it back!!??
<flopex> and when I go to appearance there isn't a tab for visual effects
<dash> rye: on the older kernel (2.6.31) it does. on the natty kernel, 2.6.38, it does not.
<trism> flopex: visual effects should be enabled, unless you selected the "No Effects" session, you can configure the effects in ccsm
<trism> frybye: View/Side Panel in the menubar
<flopex> I selected the one with effects but it doesn't seem to be enabled
<frybye> trism: great - you are a **star** thanks
<rye> dash, 2.6.38-8-generic, right?
<dash> yes, that.
<dash> oh hello, what's this backports package with an 'igb' module in it.
<flopex> Visual effects don't seem to enable with UNITY either, any suggestions?
<Daekdroom> If you are using unity, there are visual effects activated.
<trism> flopex: if you successfully run unity, the visual effects have to be enabled (unless you selected unity-2d)
<Daekdroom> (unless it's unity-2d)
<flopex> I already did and it didn't work
<rye> dash, don't think i understood your 'igb' statement
<dash> rye: hey guess what.
<rye> dash, e1000e is outdated by igb from backports? backports from oneiric?
<dash> rye: Installing 'linux-backports-modules-headers-natty-generic' fixed it.
<arif-ali> anyone know how to disable compiz at all in natty
<arif-ali> mistype sorry, found my answer
<dash> rye: i don't know where it's from, I just know it works now. ;D
<rye> dash, this is extremely good to know
<Freyr> hi there! i just installed 11.04 beta 1 in virtualbox, but for some reason i can't run unity. can anyone tell me how to fix this ?
<rye> dash, so you rebooted and running igb now?
<dash> correct.
<dash> ethtool works, etc.
<ninjai> has anyone experienced sluggishness in the beta?
<dash> I'm sure someone has.
<tensorpudding> yes
<dash> rye: thanks for the moral support :)
<dash> now i just gotta redecorate
<rye> well, it means the issue is not that widespread, my gige/nvidia machine had been suffering something entirely else, still good to know
<rcmaehl> http://www.canonical.com/ legit? if so why is it trying to access port 11?
<rye> dash, you are very welcome :)
<dash> this was a karmic->natty upgrade
<rye> rcmaehl, you mean the http server is issuing an incoming request at port 11? what's the ip?
<delac> how to remove old kernel if: "linux-image subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1"?
<rcmaehl> 91.189.94.4
<rcmaehl> resolves to europium.canonical.com
<rye> rcmaehl, also it is ntp.ubuntu.com
<blueyed> I guess there's a bug about apps not showing up in the "tray area" properly anymore with Unity?
<blueyed> like with lastfm.
<rye> rcmaehl, but port 11 is not near ntp
<rcmaehl> rye: so why is it trying to access my pc via that port
<rye> rcmaehl, could you please tell how do you detect that? I.e. is that a iptables log etc?
<rcmaehl> rye: firestarter
<rye> rcmaehl, and you are connected to the network directly, is that correct?
<charlie-tca> blueyed: yes, reported already. I don't have the bug number handy
<blueyed> thanks, charlie-tca. good enough for me then. any workaround known?
<charlie-tca> Nope
<charlie-tca> discussion about removing notification area altogether though on ML
<rye> blueyed, only skype and java or wine apps were whitelisted to use the notification area
<blueyed> is the whitelist editable by the user, or something compiled into?
<rye> blueyed, http://askubuntu.com/questions/30742/how-do-i-access-the-system-tray/30748#30748
<blueyed> thanks, rye.
<rye> blueyed, you are welcome, I also learned something new :)
<blueyed> hmm.. I cannot paste into "alt-f2".. and then it says to have it stored into the memory backend only..
<delac> hmm, anyone? I have "ghost" of old kernel haunting in my package index and it prevents any new installs. Cant remove it even with apt-get install -f. help?
<blueyed> delac: how is it failing? probably something in postinst I guess?
<blueyed> delac: find the script/line and add some "|| true" there or return 0 as appropriate.
<blueyed> delac: I had this happen with some dkms script (nvidia).
<delac> blueyed: gives this: linux-image subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<delac> blueyed: where I might find that script?
<blueyed> delac: /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux*postrm
<blueyed> delac: you could even just move it away, then retry purging/removal. It's better to fix the exact issue though (in case there is cleanup etc)
<delac> blueyed: there doesn't seem to be any related files left. or what do you mean by moving it away?
<blueyed> delac: moving the postrm script away.
<rocky> is there really no way to tell unity to permanently hide or disable the top menubar on my secondary display?
<thiebaude> bug 725434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 725434 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Nvidia drivers lead to extra memory usage for each process using libGL" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725434
<thiebaude> its finallly fixed for me, yay, just had an update few minutes aga :)
<thiebaude> ago
<searayman> are accelerated graphics turned on by default in ubuntu unity? I want to know if i have the latest drivers running, because in unity i can not watch mlb.tv
<thiebaude> im not quit sure if they are or not
<thiebaude> searayman,
<thiebaude> i use nvidia 8400gs
<searayman> i think they are not actually
<searayman> i am installing the restricted drivers now, will this give me better performance? and possibly allow me to watch mlb tv? cause mlb tv works in classic with noe effects
<thiebaude> i just had an update that fixed the problem i had
<searayman> thiebaude: so you think this will help my problem now that i can install restricted drivers?
<thiebaude> you have nvidia?
<searayman> thiebaude: nope ati
<thiebaude> ok, i really dont know
<thiebaude> all i know i had bug 725434, where when i had the nvidia propietary drivers installed i was using way too much ram
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 725434 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Nvidia drivers lead to extra memory usage for each process using libGL" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725434
<searayman> thiebaude: i swear last time i tried to install restricted drivers it said i didnt have any.... but today i checked and i did
<thiebaude> and now i have just install the propietary drivers for nvidia and i dont have that problem anymore
<thiebaude> installed
<thiebaude> something about libcairo
<thiebaude> it was 1mb of updates
<thiebaude> searayman, i would install it and see what happens :)
<searayman> with the propriety driver installed and in use should i hypotheticaly get better performance?
<searayman> yea i am about to restart once this innign is over, i am wtchign a game now on classic no effects
<thiebaude> i notice the performance because my ram usage is down by alot
<searayman> yea, understan
<thiebaude> with the bug i had with firefox open used 800 mb
<searayman> ouch
<thiebaude> now its 360mb out of 2 gb
<thiebaude> its normal now for me
<searayman> where can i check that
<thiebaude> what i usally get  :)
<thiebaude> i use htop
<searayman> gotcha
<thiebaude> sudo aptitude install htop
<searayman> thiebaude: brb going to restart aand try this
<thiebaude> ok, cool good luck soo happy about this now:)
<jedix> htop?
<thiebaude> like a system monitor jedix
<jedix> that's neat
<thiebaude> yeo been using it along time, i still use the ubuntu system monitor also
<thiebaude> yep
<J1MB0> I am testing Ubuntu 11.04, previously when I have tested when an app crashes it gives me the option to auto generate the error/bug report on launchpad.  However the current bug I am experiecing is x locking up.  Therefore I canonly ctrl-alt-f1 and log in to irssi from a terminal.  What is the command to create a current error report I can submit to launchpad?
<Azelphur> Just did an update on natty, now I'm having issues with software sticky middle click, anyone else getting this?
<zniavre> J1MB0, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/FilingBugs#Getting%20a%20stack%20trace
<J1MB0> Thanks zniavre, is there a text based browser I can install via apt, as I don't want to reboot and not be able to replicate the error.  Is there some way I can use a text based browser or download that page to a txt file
<dash> Okay so installing igb didn't actually help, it was entirely a placebo effect
<dash> so for _some_ reason my ethernet card decided to work just once in the natty kernel
<zniavre> J1MB0,  i do not know sorry
<zniavre> never use one browser text-mode
<thiebaude> Has the global menu been taken out of unity?
<J1MB0> zniavre: no worries... I will just reboot and read the wiki.  This crash happens perhaps once a day at the moment so it will happen again... next time I will be prepared
<jedix> J1MB0: lynx
<J1MB0> jedix: ahh thank you.. I knew there was just could not remember the name
<jedix> J1MB0: if you want the files downloaded you can use wget
<J1MB0> jedix: I thought of wget but it would be a pain to read the html... whereas lynx will allow me to read the page . Excellent :-)
<Azelphur> anyone wanna check my issue at all?
<jedix> Azelphur: I have not seen this issue, but I fresh installed beta 1
<Azelphur> did you do an update today?
<jedix> not today, but yesterday
<jedix> I'm at work right now.. the system I have 11.04 on is at home
<Azelphur> ok :p
<Azelphur> I think it was an update today that caused it, middle click is like a toggle switch now
<jedix> wonderful
<jedix> is this in unity?
<jedix> I also use kde
<Azelphur> press and release = press, press and release again = release xD
<Azelphur> this is in classic desktop mode
<Azelphur> gnome
<dash> Here's the difference between dmesg logs for my old (working) kernel and the new (non-working) natty kernel: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/368083/
<dash> There's some different IRQs going on there for the ethernet card... I don't know enough to figure out if that's relevant.
<jedix> shouldn't be
<dash> well that's comforting, i guess, but it leaves me more clueless about the behaviour difference :)
<dash> maybe i should get a maverick kernel or something and see if it does the same.
<jedix> I'd try a vanella one
<dash> jedix: sounds like a lot of work ;)
<jedix>  Disabling ASPM L0s
<jedix> wth..
<dash> Yeah
<dash> I am starting to suspect that.
<jedix> it's a recent fix for errata
<dash> this looks maybe related. http://serverfault.com/questions/193114/linux-e1000e-intel-networking-driver-problems-galore-where-do-i-start/219658#219658
<jedix> what kernel ar eyou on?
<dash> 2.6.38-8 is the one i've been having problems with
<jedix> did you try the pcie_aspm=off kernel parameter in grub?
<dash> i haven't yet.
<dash> just found that
<jedix> what does  ethtool -e eth0 say?
<dash> i'll have to reboot to check, but 'ethtool eth0' basically says it can't find anything
<jedix> can't find the interface?
<dash> right
<jedix> that's crazy
<dash> it shows up in /sys/class/net and ifconfig but the ioctl fails for ethtool.
<jedix> that's very odd
<jedix> did you grab the `lspci -vvv` output for it?
<dash> no, would that differ based on kernel?
<jedix> it would differ based on hardware version
<dash> well i'm running the old kernel now
<dash> i'll reboot with that aspm option.
<dash> oh well, no good
<dash> and ethtool -e eth0 says the device doesn't exist.
<thiebaude> wish firefox would get the fonts right imho :)
<dash> jedix: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/368105/
<dash> so, no significant differences between what lspci says under the different kernel versions
<BluesKaj-den> dash:  what about, ethtool eth0 ?
<dash> BluesKaj-den: Similar results, says it can't read anything.
<BluesKaj-den> dash, which NIC is it ?
<dash> lspci sez: : Intel Corporation 82574L Gigabit Network Connection
<BluesKaj-den> dash i wonder if your ethernet status has changed from eth0 to eth1 or some such
<dash> BluesKaj-den: both of them exhibit this behaviour.
<BluesKaj-den> dash, have you tried this driver?  http://sourceforge.net/projects/e1000/files/e1000e%20stable/1.2.10/
<dash> BluesKaj-den: nope, do you think it's different from what's in natty?
<searayman> how can i open up any stre min vlc?
<searayman> stream*
<BluesKaj-den> dash, could be an update the one you've been using ...I see the original driver dates back to 2007
<Guest14352> Hi All 11.04 problem help please?
<BluesKaj-den> !ask | Guest14352
<ubottu> Guest14352: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dash> BluesKaj-den: did you even look at my dmesg paste? :)
<Guest14352> fresh install kub 11.04, tried 2times same result. upon updating "the disk drive for / is not present or unavailable to mount"
<BluesKaj-den> dash, guess I should have scrolled down further ..   :)
<meganerdca> dash: it is probably not different from what is in natty since it is almost a year old.  Chances are it has been merged upstream into the stock kernel by now
<dash> meganerd: that matches my expectations
<meganerd> dash: it is probably the same in 10.10 as well
<BluesKaj-den> meganerd, then that kernel source driver should be connecting his ethernet
<dash> BluesKaj-den: what do you mean? :)
<dash> i mean, obviously it _should_ work, but hey
<dash> noen of us would be here if that always worked out.
<jedix> dash: what does ifconfig -a say about what eth devices exist?
<dash> jedix: eth0 and eth1 show up
<dash> and they're in /sys/class/net
<searayman> still can not get lmb.tv to load in natty....
<jedix> puzzling
<searayman> mlb.tv is what i meant to say
<dash> jedix: indeed.
<meganerd> is it not flash?
<meganerd> searayman: mlb, do they use flash or silverlight?
<searayman> meganerd: flash
<genii-around> I'm pretty sure it's flash. Works here and i don't have silverlight
<jedix>      Region 2: I/O ports at 2000 [size=32]
<searayman> meganerd: the video never loads in flash for me....its just loadign forever...
<Kurdistan> hey I read that gnome classic will be default for natty
<Kurdistan> is that correct?
<syn-ack> No it's not
<dash> jedix: hmm yeah, and that says [disabled] in the new kernel.
<jedix> dash: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=115972
<dash> jedix: Suspicious!
<syn-ack> Unity is default with GNOME classic as an option.
<ninjai> where's the option to change to gnome classic?
<syn-ack> ninjai, in GDM
<dash> jedix: and of course there's no answer. heh
<syn-ack> Don't get used to it though since reports are that it will not be included in 11.08, ninjai and Kurdistan
<jedix> dash: modinfo e1000e | grep ver
<ninjai> syn-ack, i know :(
<ninjai> might have to find a new distro...
<syn-ack> meh, Unity's growing on me.
<searayman> I am actually really liking unity thus fr
<searayman> far
<Kurdistan> what syn-ack you mean 11.04?
<searayman> other then not beign ble to get mlb.tv to plaay....
<jedix> dash: also, maybe check the interrupts..
<jedix> cat /proc/interrupts
<ninjai> syn-ack, exactly why i said might. At first I was like screw this, then i was like hm... not SO bad...
<jedix> on both configs
<syn-ack> ninjai, I was the same way
<syn-ack> Kurdistan, hrm?
<searayman> I m really digging the bar on the left nd how it works, just wish it had plugins...
<genii-around> searayman: Are you on 32 or 64 bit?
<dash> jedix: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/368083/
<searayman> genii-around: 32 bit
<dash> jedix: 1.2.20-k2
<jedix> that's different than the 1.2.10 mentioned earlier..
<genii-around> Ah, OK. I had a 64bit workaround for flash that I had to do this week earlier
<searayman> also dont like how unity handles dual screens, it has the one bar on the top of both screens....
<Kurdistan> syn-ack, you wroute 11.08 it should be 11.04.
<Kurdistan> if ubuntu is not planning to ship it late
<syn-ack> Kurdistan, I said that in 11.04 Gnome classic desktop is included but as of 11.08, it will not be included any longer
<syn-ack> Kurdistan, No, I said what I meant.
<jedix> dash: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=632650
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 632650 in kernel "Intel 82574L NIC failure (e1000e module)" [Medium,Closed: duplicate]
<Pici> syn-ack: 11.08 is not an Ubuntu release.
<syn-ack> wait, 11.10 will be the release, wont it
<Kurdistan> syn-ack, okey now I get you.
<Pici> syn-ack: Yes, and UDS for 11.10 hasn't happened yet, so nothing is set in stone.
<Kurdistan> syn-ack, that was why I asked. :)
<Pici> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit will be held between May 9th - 13th in Budapest, Hungary - See http://uds.ubuntu.com/ for more details
<syn-ack> Pici, Right... That's why I said "reports are"
<Pici> syn-ack: righto
<Kurdistan> my question is not answered will gnome classic be default or not to natty?
<Kurdistan> I hope it will so unity have more time to become stable
<searayman> genii-around: did you have any ideas?
<syn-ack> Kurdistan, I told you no
<Kurdistan> syn-ack, according to phonorix it will.
<genii-around> searayman: Not for 32bit, sorry
<BluesKaj-den> dash is ifconfig showing anything under eth0 ?
<searayman> Kurdistan: nope
<searayman> genii-around: lol, thanks for the thought anywho
<Kurdistan> syn-ack, are you a developer or not?
<syn-ack> Kurdistan, no, but I keep up on what's going on. and since when has phonorix got anything right?
<syn-ack> Kurdistan, I'm surprised to even pay any attention to that rag.
<syn-ack> Kurdistan, and considering that I'm running Natty right now, and I'm an active bug reporter... well you get the picture
<searayman> lol
<syn-ack> That's not to say that I wasn't developing at one time. I just don't have the time for it right now.
<Kurdistan> syn-ack, I have respect to all ubuntu users that give back
<syn-ack> You should respect to all ubuntu users, regardless. imo.
<Kurdistan> okey then I know unity will be default. hope it will be stable.
<syn-ack> Unity already is pretty stable.
<Kurdistan> ubuntugeek wrote that unity (natty) was the worste beta
<searayman> Kurdistan: its pretty stable right now
<Kurdistan> many people seems to have that feeling
<syn-ack> Kurdistan, I can't believe you're paying attention to all these
<Kurdistan> syn-ack, ubuntugeek is a good site.
<syn-ack> Kurdistan, The plain and simple fact is that this is a pretty major change to Ubuntu. There are users who are going to be pissed about it. It's alright read that stuff but you really shouldn't be taking it seriously until you've taken the time to try for yourself.
<dash> i tried out unity, it's pretty neat, i think it's a good direction
<dash> but this week i switched to awesome
<Kurdistan> syn-ack, :) I will try it. I am ubuntuholic
<syn-ack> That's the only real way you're going to come to any definitive conclusion.
<searayman> dash: whats awesome?
<dash> searayman: a tiling window manager
<searayman> hmmm
<searayman> dash: link?
<dash> awesome.naquadah.org
<searayman> looks fast nd light
<dash> it's surprised me so far, i thought i was going to not like it. but it's got dbus notifications support, has a floating-windows mode, etc
<syn-ack> It is
<dash> searayman: most window managers are :)
<dash> (for everything else, there's compiz)
<searayman> lol
<searayman> yea....
<syn-ack> dash, are you using AwesomeWM within Gnome?
<searayman> anyone else try unity 2d?
<syn-ack> nope. don't need to. :P
<dash> syn-ack: no, i might try that later
<dash> syn-ack: but honestly i hardly ever use the panel
<syn-ack> dash, That ought to prove interesting.
<Kurdistan> have nice evening ubuntuholics.
<yaaar> we're addicted to ubuntuhol?
<magn3ts> Anyone have Guest Additions + Natty + VB working. I really wish it would work...
<myk_robinson> can someone pastebin a defaulted apt source list for Natty? I think some of my Maverick stuff may have polluted it
<mns`> myk_robinson: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty main restricted
<mns`> myk_robinson: deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty main restricted
<myk_robinson> mns`: I found this    http://ubuntu4beginners.blogspot.com/2011/01/restore-your-sources-list-to-defaults.html
<mns`> myk_robinson: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty-updates main restricted
<myk_robinson> but definitely thank you for responding
<mns`> myk_robinson: =)
<myk_robinson> mns`: I started getting this error today:   W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net///ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<myk_robinson> i get it even after defaulting the sources list
<myk_robinson> anyone else able to confirm the same problem?
<arand> myk_robinson: Look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* as well...
<gordonjcp> how can I get Ubuntu to not attempt to update grub?
<myk_robinson> arand: i dont have much    http://pastebin.com/SY7hHNf2
<arand> gordonjcp: dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<dash> arand: probably not. what's the problem?
<myk_robinson> arand: would you mind comparing that to yours? I know I have manually added Wine 1.3, Google Chrome, and Gwibber Lens
<dash> oops wrong person :)
<dash> gordonjcp: what's the problem you're having?
<arand> gordonjcp: Deselect any drives
<arand> myk_robinson: Likely one of those are not available for natty, or so..
<gordonjcp> dash: whenever I update ubuntu, it pulls in grub2
<arand> myk_robinson: the --natty.list looks suspicious
<gordonjcp> dash: and then rather rudely obliterates my boot laoder
<gordonjcp> *loader
<myk_robinson> arand: not sure where that came from. Do you have that?
<gordonjcp> arand: I'll give that a go
<arand> gordonjcp: DO what I said
<arand> Sorry sticky caps
<arand> myk_robinson: Nope
<arand> myk_robinson: I've got naugt in that dir, since I've added no PPAs
<gordonjcp> arand: interestingly it sees a couple of the other usable partitions but not all of them
<gordonjcp> arand: maybe I should file a bug
<myk_robinson> arand: the --natty ones apparently were the offending ones. Thanks for the comparison, unsure where they came from
<arand> myk_robinson: You possibly ran add-apt-repository with odd parameters, or maybe they got confused in a dist-upgrade..
<arand> gordonjcp: Possibly, I'm not sure though.
<ceed^> During the last few days I've noticed that the screen is mostly black when the screen comes on after inactivity. Slowly applications are showing as black areas dissapears over 30 seconds or so. Anyone else seen this kind of behavior? Natty fully updated.
<thiebaude> Failed to download repository information
<thiebaude> im running update manager and that's what it says
#ubuntu+1 2011-04-09
<Daekdroom> What is janitord?
<Daekdroom> (the process)
<genii-around> !info computer-janitor
<bazhang> computer-janitor  something in that delac
<ubottu> computer-janitor (source: computer-janitor): Clean up a system so it's more like a freshly installed one. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.0-0ubuntu4 (natty), package size 34 kB, installed size 328 kB
<bazhang> whoops sorry delac
<bazhang> Daekdroom, ^
<Daekdroom> Well, the process has been up for like, quite awhile.
<Daekdroom> and computer-janitor isn't running anymore
<genii-around> The d at the end leads me to believe it's a daemon
<GatunoRox> Hello
<GatunoRox> can someone tell me where I can get grub support?
<made2shred> is there a way to get the .iso for 11.04?
<delac> GatunoRox: this might be good place to start looking answers http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<delac> made2shred:  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta
<cpatrick08> i read about the ubuntu lens on http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/five-neat-unity-lenses-in-development/ and i was wondering how i install it
<cpatrick08> i mean youtube lens
<Daekdroom> They're experimental.
<cpatrick08> oh ok so you cant install them
<Daekdroom> well, you can, but you can't expect them to work well
<cpatrick08> how would i install them
<Daekdroom> Had to reset X in the middle of an upgrade. Panic!
<bjsnider> i've never seen anything like these sliders
<tarsha> Ive been stuck for like 2 days. need some help.
<tarsha> i was dual booting.  deleted my linux partiton and used usb to install natty by selecting install alongside windows in the gui
<syn-ack> bjsnider, The odd thing is that I don't have the sliders on every app on the system. Very odd
<tarsha> now when i boot it asks if i want to boot windows 7 or ubuntu. if i select windows it boots fine.  if i select ubuntu instead of showing me a list of kernels it tells me windows failed to start and to repair windows
<bjsnider> no, they don't show up everywhere for some reason
<tarsha> File: Ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr  status: 0x0000225  Will not load due to the application being missing or corrupt.
<dooglus> ubuntu hangs most times I copy lots of stuff off an SDRAM card
<dooglus> it's been doing it ever since the 2.6.38 kernel appeared
<dooglus> if I go back to the 2.6.37 kernel the problem goes away
<dooglus> I've tried seeing grub to default to 'saved', so it always boots the same old kernel, but it never remembers, and always boots the new broken one
<dooglus> any ideas?
<bcbc2> did anyone else's desktop theme go all "hardy heron" recently?
<syn-ack> No
<bcbc2> no matter which theme I pick - my icons are all stuck in the past
<syn-ack> bcbc2, log out and log back in. Sounds like the theme engine died
<syn-ack> That, on the other hand did happen to me today.
<bcbc2> syn-ack: ah good idea
<bcbc2> syn-ack: thanks that did it (the glare has gone :)
<syn-ack> np
<Jerub> i'm having trouble with 802.11n networking on my x200s with an intel 5100 wireless  card, after upgrading to 11.04.
<Jerub> i'm wondering if anyone knows a good place to go to find later or earlier kernels to  test possible fixes for my problem?
<frybye> re: I installed compiz
<frybye> and also the ccsm and tried to do some stuff like wobbly windows and so on - and now unity has gone - even after I uninstall compiz... any tips please..?
<frybye> short version of ? - how to restore unity after shooting it up with compiz???
<Drknezz> Hi guys, iam using Kubuntu 11.04 x64 Beta and i suddenly start to get this message at boot: "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present" Any ideas?
<Omega> frybye: Compiz should already be installed.
<Omega> Go into ccsm and enab;e unity
<frybye> Omega: ok maybe it was - but I had then installed the ccsm and tried to install the compiz ikon and stuff.. and when I tried to change stuff like getting wobbly windows the thing went bad...
<Omega> Wobbly windows probably conflict with unity.
<frybye> ok I will re-install compiz and ccsm and re-enable unity... thanks.. brb
<frybye> to re-activate unitiy in ccsm - which login should I use before doing that .. can I do it here in "classic without effects" and then switch to "ubuntu" <-- the one with unity.. to see if it has worked or...?
<frybye> Omega: where do I find the setting for re-activating unity in ccsm??
<Omega> unity is a compiz plugin
<Omega> frybye: I think it's better if you reinstall, I don't know all that you've done to your system
<Omega> You said you installed compiz, but compiz comes preinstalled.
<frybye> lets try to fix this install a bit more before giving up...
<frybye> the pluginlist is greyed out..?
<Jerub> as far as i can tell, this bug is the one that i'm battling with at the moment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/module-init-tools/+bug/630748
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 630748 in Linux "iwlagn degrades quickly during normal wifi session" [High,Confirmed]
<frybye> I deactivated the automatic plugin sorting but there is no plugin "unity" under deactivated or active??
<Jerub> and it's marked as being fixed in a version that i currently have a later version of installed.
<Jerub> and the bug has bitten me 3 times in reading through that bug and clicking on links, and twice since i typed the words 'as far as i can tell
<Jerub> '
<fcomtois> hi guys
<fcomtois> is it normal that I dont have the universal menus anymore with the new nightly build?
<Griemak> it is normal for the nightly build to be vary unstable, not sure what happened to the global menus in particular with the build you received, could be a dependency issue
<needhelp1> how do you see all the applications you have installed like before with beta1
<bazhang> dpkg -l
<needhelp1> do i really have to search for them via the search bar?
<needhelp1> bazhang, via the gui
<Griemak> superkey (windows key) and a, then click the arrow next to "installed" to see them all
<needhelp1> weird, theres also no easy way to exit the .. large black search screen easily without clicking on something random, or pressing ESC .. which is confusing
<Griemak> or tap the superkey again
<Griemak> or click the ubuntu logo, as well
<needhelp1> Griemak, that doesnt work for me, clicking the logo
<Griemak> whooops, you are correct!
<needhelp1> that would make sense though
<needhelp1> also, the network indicator top right hand corner, mine gets stuck often, i cant reopen the menu unless i click on sound then network
<needhelp1> closing the large black search screen by reclicking the ubuntu logo, would this be a design change request, bug ?
<din> finally, ubuntu natty on my netbook with the unity compiz plugin
<din> also, figured out a workaround for the not enough space on device issue when using the do-release-upgrade tool
<din> i.e. don't use it. :)
<frybye> re: when installing natty with the alternative cd - on a system that needs nvidia-current installed.. this did not seem to work ok if I riht after the install go to the terminal and install the n-current ..
<frybye> should I first do a regular start and when it fails then install the nvidia-current.. the system was all shot up the other way...
<frybye> hmm there really is no dialoge at all on this # or has my connection frozen or something??
<recusant> seems quiet
<frybye> ok - thats reassuring...
<frybye> recusant: you have any idea about my ? - is it necessary to do a single (even if unsucessful-) regular boot after install - and -then- install the nvidia support?
<frybye> either way i guess i had better try it that way - not having a better idea... ;)
<recusant> Not sure -- my install bascially hangs when I login. Fans go full speed, netbook gets hot
<recusant> mouse won't respond, or is choppy... quite bad, actually
<frybye> I suspect my dear wife thinks it would be far better for me to just kick my ubuntu habit.. hmmm
<recusant> ha!
<frybye> the thing with win7 is that it is a bit like buying an opel car (here in europe-) some years back - they worked and worked and hardly ever broke down and we just sooooo booring... heheh
<recusant> ubuntu is definitely fun, more like a roadster :)
<frybye> so at some stage instead of buying the next s/h opel one gets a new lada and can spend the weekends fixing it.. eheheh
<frybye> ok  - roadster"" is a bit kinder analoge than "lada" - i admit.. heheh
<recusant> they wouldn't call it bleeding edge if there wasn't a bit of blood about
<frybye> right.. hehehe
<frybye> recusant: re: netbook - natty has or at least had a wlan issue.. don't know if your problem could be indirectly connected to that...?
<frybye> where are you by the way - me in berlin germany (am a brit. living there-) this is a bit early for the us - perhaps that is why hardly anyone is around - and you?
<recusant> so far, I'm getting in via ssh before i login and running htop. When I login, usually I get four runaway rsyslog processes eating both cores... Once though, wpa_supplicant was chewing on all the CPU, so maybe it is the wlan problem.
<recusant> I'm in Colorado, US
<frybye> oh right - and just burning the 2am oil or similar...
<recusant> been trying to get my poor little netbook to boot all night :)
<recusant> exactly
<frybye> here it is real dangerous if one gets too frustrated with expensive stuff.. (we live on the 5th floor!!) heheh
<recusant> I must admit a bit of frustration, but I did install the beta, so...
<recusant> worst case I can just lay 10.10 down over the top, but I hate to go back now
<frybye> in a rougher part of town - way back - i can remember hearing a window being thrown violently open - a guy screaming - "the fu****g thing still not working" and then the oldish tv does a gracefull arc from the 6th floor down to the (luckily - deserted) back yard.. heheh
<recusant> oh that must have been a pretty crash
<frybye> yeah - back then with a wooden case - cathode ray tube and perhaps even a few lamps.. heheh
<recusant> much less satisfaction throwing an LCD monitor
<frybye> right - not that one could really use it as a sales argument for a tube device.. hehe
<frybye> I suspect i am onto the right method with my problem.. it may well be only on doing at least this one initial normal boot that a number of config files get created.. and after that one can start messing with it vial the command line etc..
<recusant> I think that's a good plan
<frybye> am just a bit concerned that it dosen't wipe the win7 that I also need for work and such...
<recusant> Sometimes I force a reinstall of the package
<frybye> of course should not be messing with such a system but there you go - no risk no fun...
<recusant> can you get in with safe mode, or just completely no go on the first run?
<frybye> i can get in with reduced grafics.. I did all this once ok - then shot it up with a stupid compiz setting.. then on re-installing I went straight to recovery/command line with networking and installed nvidia-current - but for some reason that did not work - so this time going to start once without doing that and then.. do it afterwards.. hmmm
<recusant> I recall doing something similar and fixing it with a force reconfig of X11, but I can't remember the exact thing... was back in 9.10 or 10.04
<bullgard4> Will banshee 2.0 manage to reach Natty yet?
<frybye> recusant: seems to be behaving better this time round...
<recusant> Yay!
<bullgard4> (I just notice that my Synaptic does provide it.)
<frybye> was able to do a normal boot to classic mode and there am using jockey-gtk to fix for nvidia - weall see...
<frybye> hi bulgard r see you are still at it.. ;=)
<syn-ack> bullgard4, it's already there.
<bullgard4> frybye: Yes, Ubuntu keeps me busy.
<bullgard4> syn-ack: Thank you for your information.
<bullgard4> frybye: I missed you last night in the c-base at the GNNOME 3 conference.
<frybye> was not aware of it - perhaps the fact I am no longer a crew member of c-base means I dont keep up to date on this stuff so much...
<frybye> i had not job for a while and needed to reduce my outgoings.. so c-base and a couple of other expenses went..
<frybye> eh - now I have something with "BusyBox..." showed up - whats that all about?
<bullgard4> frybye: Not all events there are important. But the conference last night was milestone-setting I guess. Of course the progress in desktop design is a snake in general.
<bullgard4> frybye: They outlined the next steps in GNOME 3 design and the cooperation with the KDE project.
<frybye> so tell me folks what is this BusyBox v1.17.1 message..
<frybye> initramfs"" at the botom...
<frybye> sorry bullgard4 but I am up to my ears just now with an installation which is going all wrong .. will be happy for some general chat in *-offtopic when i get this fixed..
<frybye> don't want to be rude but am stressed out with this just now...
<bullgard4> frybye: OK.
<frybye> it says ALOERT! /dev/disk/gy-uuid/ca034etcetcetc does not exist - dropping to a shell!" what now?
<frybye> it cant mfso find the /dev/sda3 where the ubuntu is I suspect..grrr...
<recusant> http://www.unixtutorial.org/2009/01/list-drives-by-uuid-in-ubuntu/
<recusant> blkid might do it
<recusant> show you your disks and their ids
<frybye> what is that...??
<frybye> I do not have a command line or anything else...
<recusant> oh.. crud
<frybye> I think I had better use a gparted live disk to re-format the partitions and then go for this again...
<recusant> Can you boot from a USB stick?
<recusant> oh, live cd would be fine too
<recusant> that by-uuid is a bunch of links to partitions by id (so that the drivers re-ordering the disks doesn't affect it)
<frybye> recusant: I dont have the background knowledge to unstand much of that..
<frybye> I intend to delete all but the two win7 related partitions and then re-define them...
<recusant> ah. so, previously, if you had a couple hard drives attached to a controller, they might show up as /dev/sda and /dev/sdb. If you added another drive, depending on you cables and controller, it might push what *used* to be /dev/sda to /dev/sdb, and /dev/sdb becomes /dev/sdc (and the new drive is /dev/sda)
<recusant> so now with UUID (universally unique IDs -- that ca034etcetcetc) the drive is "stamped" by the partitioning tool, and when you boot, it should link a GUID to a /dev/sdX... so the message would indicate that either an ID is missing or incorrect (or outdated)
<recusant> so you do have an issue of a mismatch between partitions and configuration somewhere.
<recusant> if you don't have anything to save on the linux side and the option of partitioning again is reasonable, it would probably be the easiest approach
<frybye> recusant: how do I set the mount point in gparted??
<frybye> I have set sda3 to boot - but if i r rightly it needs to be set for   \ also or..?
<frybye> recusant: you still around?? or bulldog4 can you help me here...?
<bullgard4>  /var/log.boot.log reports: "Starting mDNS/DNS-SD daemon" but System Monitor does not show such a daemon. How come?
<whiteda> I am running natty on a dell laptop - after upgradeing yesterday it boots and gets to the login screen but my mouse abd keyboard do not function, so I have to power down to get out.  any suggestions what to try?
<galerien> Hi, I just upgraded to 11.04 from a clean 10.10 install and I was wondering if I should install my Nvidia drivers (I don't know if it's going to work or not for this version....) ?
<Saamm> I cannot find my installed wine apps in unity under any category but they appear in classic desktop. How to locate them?
<whiteda> whiteda giving up - looks like folks are asleep here
<lizard1> hi all, onyone can help me fix error: "can not found /usr/bin/X" this error i get after try upgrade to 11.4
<lizard1> *11.04
<ikonia> lizard1: is that file there
<lizard1> ?
<ikonia> what ?
<lizard1> you ask is have i this file?
<lizard1> no i have not
<ikonia> ok - so that's why it's breaking
<enli> lizard1: that is probably because the program was uninstalled during upgrade process because it might have been incompatible.
<lizard1> upgrade proccess was not begining
<lizard1> because i "have Hold packcages"
<yofel_> yeah, but ubuntu-desktop is supposed to prevent that
<torchie> prevent what?
<yofel> torchie: <lizard1> hi all, onyone can help me fix error: "can not found /usr/bin/X" this error i get after try upgrade to 11.4
<lizard1> syste say me that i can solve it by reboot in recover mode and run dpkg -f
<lizard1> after that i lose X
<yofel> lizard1: install ubuntu-desktop or whatever drivative you're using
<lizard1> allready installed
<yofel> lizard1: remove it and install it again then
<lizard1> if i try reinstall this, startx say me , that i need nvidia drivers
<lizard1> if i reinstall nvidia drivers i again get "can not found /usr/bin/X"
<yofel> well if you have an nvidia card, you'll either need one of the nvidia drivers, or xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<yofel> lizard1: that file is in xserver-xorg, not the driver package
<torchie> speaking of nvidia drivers
<lizard1> why system std drivers not working?
<torchie> has anyone else encountered permanent freezing of everything but the cursor under Unity?
<yofel> lizard1: why don't you have X installed?
<lizard1> how i reove all non standart?
<yofel> without the x server none of the drivers will work
<lizard1> *how i can remove..
<torchie> I'm using the noveau drivers on an hp dv6700
<yofel> torchie: what does lspci | grep VGA tell you?
<zniavre> it is not when you maximize window via the maximize button ?
<yofel> lizard1: first, install X again, then see if it works
<lizard1> yofel: apt-get install startx?
<yofel> lizard1: no, apt-get install xserver-xorg
<lizard1> yofel: apt-get install *xinit
<lizard1> yofel: ok, i try it
<yofel> startx and xinit are commands, not packages
<yofel> ah wait, there is an xinit package...
<yofel> well, you'll need that too propably
<yofel> torchie: ?
<torchie> I've been using ubuntu classic and having no problems
<torchie> but when I boot into Ubuntu with unity, there are times where all but the cursor freezes
<yofel> well, what GPU model do you have? I do get freezes with nouveau, which is freedesktop bug 26980
<torchie> and maybe a song would continue playing during this freeze but media keys wouldn't respond
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 26980 in Driver/nouveau "NVA3 / NVA5 / NVA8 / NVAF (GT2xx/GT3xx) with nouveau: random GPU lockups" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=26980
<torchie> i saw something about a natty graphics bug relating to libreoffice
<torchie> one second
<lizard1> "fatal: module nvidia not found"
<yofel> lizard1: reinstall the nvidia driver
<torchie> well this is going to sound silly but
<lizard1> and get "can not found /usr/bin/X again"
<torchie> I don't know how to find system specs in ubuntu
<torchie> is there like a dxdiag or profiler type application
<yofel> torchie: I don't know how to find them in gnome either, but for now, open a terminal and run: lspci | grep VGA
<torchie> 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M] (rev a2)
<yofel> hm, shouldn't be that bug then
<yofel> lizard1: is the file there now?
<yofel> hm, he's gone...
<torchie> strange
<torchie> I've had graphical issues with both proprietary and free nvidia drivers
<torchie> with the free drivers everything works but there's that freezing...
<torchie> this bug seems to be exactly what's happening though
<yofel> well, file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-nouveau' in any case, the X team can decide better than be what the issue is
<yofel> s/be/me/
<lizard1> well
<yofel> lizard1: does the file exist now?
<lizard1> thank you very much
<lizard1> yes, i have
<lizard1> i from x-session now
<yofel> :)
<lizard1> but, i have trouble with no-update
<lizard1> system again say me that i have "hold packages"
<lizard1> and i must resolve it before update
<yofel> well, then you probably have hold packages
<lizard1> how i can know names of this pckages?
<yofel> dependency issues aren't uncommon in the devel release, check what 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' says
<frybye> thanks to the folks who helped me an hour+ ago if still around - got my natty re-installed and sorted... <happy happy!>
<torchie> not sure how to file with the nouveau developers
<torchie> they don't seem to be on the list when I go to "new"
<yofel> torchie: you did use the command I gave you?
<torchie> the one to retrieve the graphics card model?
<lizard1> it's say e that i must remove over 20 packages
<yofel> first file a bug in the ubuntu bugtracker, after we know that's really a nouveau issue you can file one on freedesktop
<yofel> torchie: no, ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<torchie> that's a command!
<yofel> lizard1: see, you have dependency issues, wait a while and try again
<yofel> torchie: ah sry, we usually put commands into quotes here
<torchie> my bad, lol
<lizard1> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade: packages that has been deleted: acpi-support acpid alsa-utils anacron apport apport-gtk avahi-daemon bluez-cups byobu clamav clamav-base clamav-freshclam cron cups cups-driver-gutenprint foo2zjs foomatic-db-compressed-ppds
<lizard1>   gdm gdm-guest-session ghostscript-cups hplip hplip-cups knm-runtime libnss-mdns logrotate network-manager network-manager-gnome network-manager-pptp-kde nvidia-173 nvidia-96
<lizard1>   plasma-widget-networkmanagement plymouth-label plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo pxljr screen splix telepathy-salut
<lizard1> its normal?
<yofel> the nvidia ones, probably, but most others should stay
<torchie> if I use ubuntu-bug while I'm under Classic, will the devs know that I was under Unity when the issues occurred?
<yofel> torchie: just tell them so when you fill in the details, it would be best if you could file the bug while in the frozen state, but that's a bit complicated
<yofel> torchie: you might want to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze too
<lizard1> and fail again (((
<lizard1> now showing start-splash image and "checking battery state [ok]
<lizard1> no ore
<lizard1> *no more
<yofel> lizard1: you didn't remove those packages, did you?
<lizard1> yes
<lizard1> reove nvidia
<lizard1> but on splash screen points indicate that system is working
<yofel> hm, maybe one of those driver was used then, run 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.bak}' and run 'sudo service gdm restart'
<lizard1> restart: Unknown instance
<zniavre> stop first then start
<lizard1> fail
<lizard1> system say me that it's will run in low resolution
<lizard1> ask me for creating new configuration or use system default or custom editing but no happened
<yofel> hm, maybe someone else can continue to help you, need to go
<lizard1> Morale: If system ask you remove some packages, remove its all
<lizard1> dist-upgrade confirmation yes and startx is working
<lizard1> i am looser (( Thank you very mach
<WaltherFI> Hello folks
<WaltherFI> running natty @ friends place
<WaltherFI> had to come to ask about a problem
<WaltherFI> wine shortcuts can not be added to unity bar
<WaltherFI> however, when we installed natty over maverick, there *were* wine shortucts on the panel
<WaltherFI> and we could delete them and move them, but not get any more shortcuts
<lizard1> who know how get fullscreen mode in wine aps>
<WaltherFI> the wine shortcuts were on the desktop on maverick, and after installing natty they were automatically transferred to the unity bar
<vak> hi all
<vak> is there anything new about lacking system monitor widget/applet in Unity? maybe some neat solutions?
<bobusumisu> Anyone can help with boot-error that occured after updating 10.10->11.04? Get error message "Harddisk not ready, can't load /".
<penguin42> bobusumisu: What happens if you select the rescue mode from the grub menu?
<bobusumisu> The same thing
<bobusumisu> only in text mode
<bobusumisu> I get a choice of Skipping or Manural Recovery
<penguin42> is there any more debug printed in text mode?
<bobusumisu> If I skip I get a new error about not being able to load /tmp
<bobusumisu> I've done a bootscript-test and pasted here: https://gist.github.com/911276
<penguin42> so the question is, is it really having a problem mounting them or is it falsley giving you an error - what happens if you tell it to skip them all?
<bobusumisu> if I tell to skip them all I get to the recovery terminal thingy
<bobusumisu> there I can't really do anything
<penguin42> ok, then if you cat /proc/partitions   does it show your hard drive?
<bobusumisu> since I get "filesystem not writeable"-error
<penguin42> yeh, just try cat /proc/partitions
<penguin42> hmm that bootscript-test thing is cute - where did you get that?
<bobusumisu> someone linked it to me on the forums
<bobusumisu> it's on sourceforge
<penguin42> hmm neat
<penguin42> ok, so what does /proc/partitions have?
<bobusumisu> sec, I'm on livecd now
<bobusumisu> but can't find by / partition
<penguin42> yeh, you'll need to do that cat from the rescue shell you get when it fails to boot
<J|M> Has anyone experienced the software centre crashing when attempting to submit an application review?
<bobusumisu> can't I just mount the harddrive from the LiveCD?
<bobusumisu> mounted the partition with /, but the proc folder was empty
<penguin42> no, we need to see what /proc/partitions says when it's unhappy
<bobusumisu> ok
<penguin42>  /proc is magic it's not really on the disk
<bobusumisu> I'll reboot and check then
<bobusumisu> Here is the content of /proc/partitions: https://gist.github.com/911331
<penguin42> bobusumisu: Hmm well that's good - you can see that the kernel has recognised your disk
<bobusumisu> btw, the full error text is "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or present"
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<yofel> moin BluesKaj
 * penguin42 isn't sure whatelse to suggest - you could try running blkid /dev/sda6 from that and see if it matches the UUID in your bootscript-test and grub config file - other than that I'm out of ideas
<bobusumisu> Don't understand how an update could have done this. Isn't Grub2 also used in 10.10?
<penguin42> oh updates can break anything
<penguin42> bobusumisu: I think what you're seeing is post grub, somewhere plymouth/udev/mountall
<bobusumisu> guessed so too, but now really nothing about the boot-process :P tried reinstalling grub2 and that didn't change anything so
<Sprechkaese> my bamfdaemon is crashing all the time, and also my screen stops working (unity) and I have to go tty6 and kill compiz and unity to make it work again. is there any help?
<bobusumisu> I got a tips about maybe the upgrade wasn't 100% completed. Is it possible for me to upgrade the install on the harddrive from the LiveCD (where I am now)?
<penguin42> bobusumisu: Tricky but possible; if you mount the disk, chroot into it and mount /proc /sys and /dev and copy your /etc/resolv.conf in then you have a chance of doing an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<bobusumisu> as this? chroot /media/diskname mount /proc ?
<penguin42> if you do chroot /media/diskname you should get a shell in the environment on the disk
<bobusumisu> I get a Exec format error then
<penguin42> hmm
<bobusumisu> or "failed to run command /bin/bash"
<yofel> that means you are chrooting from a 32bit disk to a 64bit system
<penguin42> is it a 32bit rescue cd ?
<bobusumisu> I think so
<bobusumisu> :/
<penguin42> right, bbs going to get breakfast
<vak> is there anything new about lacking system monitor widget/applet in Unity? maybe some neat solutions?
<Greenthy>  Hi, I'm new to ubuntu/linux and just installed 11.04, however it doesn't look like how the live demo looked (it doesn't have the side bar but a bottem bar) how can i change it ?
<Greenthy> K so now it says i don't have the hardware to run unity
<Greenthy> which i doubt as it's a new dell xps 15 :)
<Daekdroom> Greenthy, you're probably lacking proper videocard drivers.
<arand> Greenthy: Look up the hardware drivers installer in the admin menu
<Greenthy> k ty i'll try that
<Saamm> any idea if this is firefox or ubuntu bug ---> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/751067
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 751067 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "Colors are mangled in Natty" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Greenthy> it's showing nvidia accelerated graphics driver : activated and currently in use so i guess that's fine ?
<arand> Greenthy: That should be yes.
<Greenthy> might have something to do with intel HD graphics - nvidia & optimus then ?
<arand> i don't know I'm afraid, searching for your card type and ubuntu (+ natty/launchpad) might show some hints..
<Greenthy> after doing time /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test i get : XLib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Greenthy> hehe jumping into bugs when you're new to linux isn't fun :)
<Greenthy> i'll google some more, thanks
<mns`> Greenthy: well, if you are new, you shoud try ubuntu 10.10
<Greenthy> ye i guess that'd be safer
<mns`> should try
<mns`> Greenthy: =)
<Greenthy> but u know, always wanting the newest
<Greenthy> ... :)
<bullgard4>  /var/log.boot.log reports: "Starting mDNS/DNS-SD daemon" but System Monitor does not show such a daemon. How come?
<Greenthy> Found the fix for the unity not working with optimus : uninstalling the nvidia driver (i guess not optimal but its one way) :)
<PsychoAndroid> i cant wait so long for ubuntu 11.04 is the beta already stable enough ??
<BluesKaj> PsychoAndroid, I'd recommend installing 10.10 first then upgrading when the 11.04 official release is out ...there are still some probs with X window manager and kernel source drivers for graphics
<BluesKaj> PsychoAndroid, , but if you're adventurous and patient then 11.04 is an interesting experience :)
<rwhittle> you belly full, we hungry.  biscuits for breakfast.  no gravy, so it'll have to be syrup.
<rwhittle> sorry
<rwhittle> #offtopic
<penguin42> hmm I see kpackagekit is still broken
<ceed^> Anyone noticed that screen is mostly black when screen is activated after inactivity for more than an hour. I have to "wake" it up from blackness by bringing applications to the foreground until the screen is fully restored. Never seen that before. I'm on natty fully upgraded.
<BluesKaj> ceed^, that's a default setting , you change it in power settings
<BluesKaj> penguin42, I've never trusted kpackagekit , after several breakages back when it was first included as default , began using synaptic more and more , now muon seems to fit the bill nicely as far as package managers go.
<ceed^> BluesKaj, There's notghing wrong with the screen timeout. It's when I hit the moust or keyboard after the screen has been off for a while. It continues to be partly black and apps are suggish to "wake up" again
<ceed^> *mouse
<penguin42> BluesKaj: It seems to have a problem with forgetting to read the output of dpkg and so dpkg blocks
<BluesKaj> penguin42, ok ...anyway i use the command line as much as possible and the package manager as a reference
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I tend to use the command line for installing specific stuff, but just hittting the icon on the panel for 'oh just do whatever updates have come in'
<penguin42> hmm and I'm not getting any update notifications on this <---- unity machine
<BluesKaj> Unity is kinda cool...tried it for a bit when I thyought I'd try gnome again , but my preference is still KDE ..guess that mswindows "look" is still buened into my synapses :)
<BluesKaj> err burned
<ceed^> Fonts are totally messed up in Google Earth when installed on natty. Wonder how to fix that?
<graingert> heya, is there any particular reason that ubuntu classic runs the unity interface as well?
<BluesKaj> google doesn't integrate their apps wirh desktops settings very well, especially fonts , ceed^
<graingert> or do I have to disable the unity plugin in compiz?
<BluesKaj> ceed^, you should try to read the fonts on google earth on a large monitor like a 42" plasma that I'm using atm
<BluesKaj> ceed^, they're unreadable and unconfigurable ..and chromium and chrome browsers are the same for the bookmarks bar and tabs ...web content is configurable tho,
<zniavre> 42   :o)
<ceed^> BluesKaj, The fonts are totally unreadable here on this laptop. They are smeared out and broken up. I have a similar laptop with LMDE on it where Google Earth looks great. Same computer, same screen size.
<ceed^> Chrome and Chromium works fine here btw.
<ceed^> My main problem with natty now is that the screen needs time to fully wake up after it has been turned off for inactivity. That's really weird.
<ceed^> Well, there's the issue that Wine apps doesn't show up in Unity...
<penguin42> ceed^: Is it actually time or is it the apps don't redraw at all until you force them to?
<BluesKaj> zniavre, yeah , this out tv as well..I have a media server pc to the tv via hdmi and the audio connected thru our home theater system audio receiver
<BluesKaj> our
<ceed^> penguin42, i'm not much of a techie. But when I hit the mouse I only see a menu or two on the screen, the rest is black. If I Alt-Tab and bring an app to the foreground it comes up fine, but there's still black around it. The screen isn't fully back until I have pulled an app all over it.
<BluesKaj> zniavre, so when wife wants to watch tv , I have use the other natty pc in my den ..which isn't so bad :)
<ceed^> It's like the app windows wipes the blackness away
<zniavre> :o)
<ceed^> What's the way to report bugs in natty?
<zniavre> ubuntu-bug 'soft'   without '
<BluesKaj> !launchpad | ceed^
<ubottu> ceed^: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<penguin42> ceed^: Right, so what you're describing there isn't time - as I said it's that when it comes out of blank everything needs to be redrawn and isn't
<zniavre> #755540
<ceed^> BluesKaj, looked at launchpad. can't figure out how to report for natty specifically. I will spend some more time there. Thanks :)
<arand> ceed^: Though if you have the possibility to, use "ubuntu-bug packagename" from the terminal
<ceed^> penguin42, exactly. If I do not do anything it stays mostly black.
<ceed^> arand, I have no idea which package this bug is connected to. I know that's a bad start for a bug report, but that's how it is.
<ceed^> penguin42, which package(s) is most likely to cause the redraw problem after screen return you think?
<arand> ceed^: If it's something in the interface, menus, sidepanel or so, use "unity".
<ceed^> arand, thanks, ok
<penguin42> either unity or your graphics driver
<ceed^> which is nvidia
<arand> Just make as good a guess as possible, it can always be changed alter on
<ceed^> I will try log into to good 'ol gnome and check if I have the problem there before I blame unity
<ceed^> It only happens if the screen is off for more than an hour, so the gnome check will have to wait until I do not need the puter :)
<thiebaude> i use gnome with nvidia :)
<ceed^> thiebaude, I have this problem with the screen after it has been off for a while. It stays mostly black and is sluggish until I have drawn a program window all over or maximized a program. I do not know if it's a unity or nvidia problem.
<thiebaude> wow, thats weird
<thiebaude> ceed^,
<ceed^> yes
<ceed^> never seen anything like it before
<penguin42> thiebaude: I think something is just forgetting to do a refresh
<thiebaude> they fixed my bug yesterday :)
<ceed^> yep, but it's also very slow
<thiebaude> you try classic gnome with no effects?
<ceed^> thiebaude, I will try that, but since the problem requires one hour or more of inactivity on my part the weekend is not the right time for that kind of troubleshooting :)
<thiebaude> i understand that
<ceed^> most likely I will lok into classic desktop tonight and then see if the problem is there in the morning.
<thiebaude> well, good luck with it
<thiebaude> :)
<thiebaude> i see the global menus are gone from 11.04
<penguin42> ?
<daicazzo> guys, i'm in trouble with nvidia 8600
<daicazzo> jockey says that driver is installed but not in use
<daicazzo> if I do nvidia-xconfig and reboot the only thing that works is the console
<thiebaude> do you have nvidia-settings in the menu?
<daicazzo> this is my log with errors, http://pastebin.com/jxQBEWYi , someone may help me?
<thiebaude> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<daicazzo> thiebaude, yes
<thiebaude> ok
 * ceed^ likes nvidia-setting
<daicazzo> i've tried lots of fix suggested in forums, but no one works
<daicazzo> also using jockey-text
<thiebaude> daicazzo, you on unity?
<daicazzo> i was trying gnome 3
<thiebaude> gnome 3 borked my system the past 2 times so i had to do with out it
<thiebaude> i dont think gnome 3 is stable
<daicazzo> it's not a de trouble, i've the same issue with maverick
<yofel> well, gnome3 was released, but the PPA didn't work too great for me yesterday either
<yofel> well, it worked, without a proper gtk theme :/
<daicazzo> yofel, you have to install gnome-themes
<daicazzo> and use gnome-tweak-tool to set the theme to adwaita
<thiebaude> your using  aserver kernal daicazzo ?
<yofel> aah, why does nothing depend on that...
<thiebaude> a server
<daicazzo> thiebaude, no
<daicazzo> it's a fresh install of  natty,
<damien> anyone using natty with a dual monitor set up?
<thiebaude> Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-27-server i686 Ubuntu
<daicazzo> kernel is 2.6.38
<Daekdroom> thiebaude, that is where the package was built, iirc
<Daekdroom> Has nothing to do with the user.
<Daekdroom> but Launchpad only
<thiebaude> ahh ok that threw me off seeing that
<daicazzo> all works on my netbook with intel card
<daicazzo> but on a notebook with nvidia 8600 i've this issue
<thiebaude> and i use 8400 gs :)
<LarsTorben> hello!
<LarsTorben> i am really impressed of ubuntu
<thiebaude> hey LarsTorben
<LarsTorben> hi
<thiebaude> yes me too :)
<LarsTorben> :)
<daicazzo> thiebaude, and everything works fine?
<LarsTorben> it looks so good, but when can i install ubuntu 11.04 ? beta 2 ?
<thiebaude> yes now it does, after they fixed a bug i was having
<thiebaude> bug 725434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 725434 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Nvidia drivers lead to extra memory usage for each process using libGL" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725434
<thiebaude> im using gnome classic no effects
<thiebaude> i dont need the fancy eye candy,lol
<daicazzo> gnome classic is what I see when use vesa on xorg.conf
<daicazzo> it's from there that i'm writing
<daicazzo> i was in trouble also with maverick , reading around I found a thread saying that installing 64 bit everything works
<daicazzo> and that work also for me
<daicazzo> but with natty system seems that can't enable or use proprietary drivers
<daicazzo> i've deleted nouveau
<daicazzo> blacklisted it
<daicazzo> and so on, with the same result
<daicazzo> also nvidia drivers downloaded from their site won't work
<yofel> hard to say what happens without the actual error from /var/log/Xorg.0.log when you try to use the nvidia drivers
<yofel> daicazzo: that their installer doesn't work is intentional
<daicazzo> yofel, I can restart my pc with xorg setted to nvidia
<daicazzo> and post log
<yofel> pastebin it so the others can take a look, I need to go
<daicazzo> ok
<daicazzo> thank you
<daicazzo> so i restart, see you soon
<daicazzo> i'm here, this is the log http://pastebin.com/dwLYSW70
<daicazzo> nvidia-current is installed also if it seems that log says i've it not installed
<lizard1> hi all again, anyone can say me why i do not have sound after upgrade?
<gordonjcp> lizard1: because Ubuntu insists on using Pulseaudio, which is broken
<penguin42> lizard1: Go into sound settings - what do you see in the hardware tab?
<lizard1> empty devices tab
<gordonjcp> one day I will find out who it was that decided that pulseaudio should be the default, to the exclusion of everything else
<penguin42> lizard1: OK, so  what does /proc/asound/cards have to say?
<Omega> gordonjcp: Can you take your rants somewhere else?
<gordonjcp> and, representing the Linux Audio community as a whole, I will kick them up the backside so hard their teeth go on fire
<thiebaude> been using ubuntu for over 5yrs and never had a sound problem,lol :)
<lizard1> penguin42: not file or directory
<penguin42> lizard1: Really? Is there any /proc/asound ?
<lizard1> /proc/asound also
<penguin42> lizard1: How do you mean also - does /proc/asound exist?
<lizard1> /proc/asound also not exists
<ceed^> The only sound problem I've ever had has been been Skype before pulseaudio. other than that smooth loud ride for years.
<penguin42> lizard1: oh, that's very weird - that's a kernel/alsa problem - pulse hasn't even had a chance at that point
<penguin42> lizard1: What is your hardware?
<lizard1> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<lizard1>         Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7519
<lizard1>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
<lizard1>         Memory at f9ff8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<lizard1>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<lizard1>         Kernel driver in use: oss_hdaudio
<lizard1>         Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<penguin42> lizard1: OK, next time please use a pastebin
<lizard1> how it?
<lizard1> sorry ((
<gordonjcp> thiebaude: I've never had sound working in Ubuntu since they brought in pulseaudio
<penguin42> lizard1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ paste stuff into their and it just gives us a URL
<penguin42> gordonjcp: Please shut up, this guys problem is nothing to do with PA
<gordonjcp> thiebaude: it just takes over the sound card and prevents everything else from working
<thiebaude> ahh ok
<penguin42> lizard1: Which kernel are you running? ( uname -a )
<lizard1> 2.6.38-8-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 5 19:29:52 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<gordonjcp> thiebaude: if you want to use jack, you're stuck since PA respawns constantly
<penguin42> lizard1: Hmm that's OK, it looks like you have an oss driver loaded rather than alsa
<Omega> gordonjcp: Take this somewhere else.
<penguin42> lizard1: can you grep oss /etc/modules  and see if it says anything?
<thiebaude> flash in full screen in 11.04 works great :)
<lizard1> penguin42: no, empty line
<lizard1> penguin42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/591749/
<penguin42> lizard1: so I'm not sure what's loading the oss_hdaudio module your lspci said
<penguin42> lizard1: ok, try rmmod oss_hdaudio   and then alsactl init
<lizard1> penguin42: alsactl: init:1743: No soundcards found..
<gordonjcp> Omega: isn't this supposed to be an Ubuntu support channel?
<gordonjcp> Omega: since there's a complete lack of support, what do you suggest?
<penguin42> gordonjcp: If you have a question about how to do something ask it, but don't get in the way of helping others
<penguin42> lizard1: ok, try /sbin/alsa force-reload
<lizard1> penguin42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/591756/
<penguin42> lizard1: what does lsmod currently show?
<frybye> re: do I need to install lampp before being able to install/run pure-ftpd?
<lizard1> penguin42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/591758/
<gordonjcp> frybye: you should be able to just install pure-ftpd on its own
<gordonjcp> frybye: be sure you want to go down the ftp route though - it's old and was never very secure or reliable to begin with
<penguin42> lizard1: OK, take out oss_usb and osscore
<frybye> thanks - and that is the same if I also use the pureadmin gui??
<lizard1> penguin42: remove it?
<penguin42> lizard1: so rmmod oss_usb; rmmod osscore; modprobe snd_hda_intel
<gordonjcp> frybye: most FTP clients will cope with sftp which only wants openssh
<frybye> I basically want to use it to send in as simple a manner as possible a single big file to a not very techy friend with win7... so for that - set up and run and then shut down.. should be ok I guess...
<gordonjcp> frybye: well, if they're *that* un-techy, why not use a web server?
<lizard1> penguin42: Year!! thank you very mach
<frybye> to send a file?
<gordonjcp> frybye: yeah
<ceed^> How can a process use 130% CPU?
<penguin42> lizard1: So I'm a bit confused about how that's got that way
<frybye> they can do ftp - he has a fairly simple web site of his own he uses...
<gordonjcp> ceed^: more than one core?
<lizard1> ceed^: it man that you computer have more then one CPU
<gordonjcp> ceed^: miscalculated values?
<frybye> gordonjcp: thanks for the info anyhows...
<ceed^> gordonjcp, two cores. Do you think that's why?
<ceed^> It's the npviewer.bin process running with Chrome/Chromium plays Flash.
<ceed^> Beteween 122 and 132% constantly. That can't be right.. :)
<penguin42> ceed^: Sounds par for the course for flash
<ceed^> really?
<thiebaude> what does each core show seperatly?
<thiebaude> ceed^,
<ceed^> thiebaude, how do I see that? I'm now using the Gnome System Monitor
<thiebaude> i use htop
<thiebaude> it show me both cores :)
<thiebaude> shows
<delac> if it's anything like top, pressing 1 should show both cores
<thiebaude> on the top of htop it shows both
<gordonjcp> ceed^: it might be
<gordonjcp> ceed^: 70% on each core ;-)
<ceed^> hmmm htop says 40-50%, but I can't see two core values
<thiebaude> right now my total is over 100% but you have to divide that by 2,lol
<thiebaude> for 2 cores that i have
<ceed^> now htop says 120%....
<ceed^> thiebaude, how can you see it split per core?
<ceed^> in htop that is
<thiebaude> on the very top it shows 1 and 2
<thiebaude> and shows a percentage for both
<ceed^> oh so it's the total you can see, not on a per process basis?
<thiebaude> no
<thiebaude> i can see for 1 and 2
<ceed^> ok, so it says 80/80 right now.
<ceed^> means I have some left even when playing flash :)
<thiebaude> mine is 53 and 44 on average with live streaming of espn3 xchat
<thiebaude> it always fluctuates
<thiebaude> and a terminal,lol
<ceed^> thiebaude, thanks for the htop tip. I had forgotten about it. used it a few years ago before I went totally gnome.
<thiebaude> ok, cool, yw :)
<ceed^> the only terminal app I use daily is mc. my fav file manager
<thiebaude> im using 540mb out of 2 gb
<ceed^> well, there's apt of course :)
<thiebaude> im watching soccer online,lol
<thiebaude> ceed^,
<ceed^> I'm taking my son to his soccer match soon... :)
<thiebaude> well enjoy it already seen everton beta the wolves
<thiebaude> beat,lol
<ceed^> cool, miss soccer since i moved to the US. Gotten more popular here over the years tho.
<thiebaude> ubuntu and soccer, i love it :)
<ceed^> yay! :)
<thiebaude> free free free, haha
<ceed^> I'm off for now. cya
<thiebaude> ok tc :)
<thiebaude> im about to go soon myself
<frybye> hi - have installed pure-ftpd and pureadmin - seems to have gone ok but (excuse my -partial- ignorance-) but what is the ip# or address I have to give a user to access this ftp server of mine..?
<daicazzo> no one knows something about my error uh? i repost the log http://pastebin.com/dwLYSW70
<frybye> I know my ip address on the net but if they point thier ftp client at this it wil get them automatically to the front door of my ftp server or..?
<enli> frybye: yes, that should do it if you are not behind router or firewall. The default settings of port should work.
<daicazzo> so, thanks guys, this channel is very useful
<daicazzo> fuck you all
<dublisk> If I upgrade to 11.04 beta, can I easily upgrade to non-beta afterwards?
<charlie-tca> dublisk: if you upgrade to 11.04 and maintain the updates, you do need to upgrade again to be at the final release
<dublisk> but I can just do it using apt right?
<eamon> what version of GNOME will the new ubuntu be using?
<blarn> 2.32.1
<eamon> no the til ubuntu 12 then?
<eamon> no 3 til ubuntu 12 then?
<frybye> enli: I tried to log into the test user account myself with the firefox and it said home directory not available - aborting.. eh - i see in /home/ftpusers there is a dir for the other user I created but not for the test user and at least with the file navigator it wont let me creat a new dir in there?
<blarn> eamon: i don't think they have decided
<eamon> ok. hopefully they will
<blarn> i bet it depends on how debian handles it
<charlie-tca> dublisk: yes
<enli> frybye: I think you are confusing ftp users with your usual username that you use for using your system. If you follow some tutorial about the ftp server you are installing, you will be able to configure it easily.
<frybye> enli no i have fixed it now with pureadmin i think - hang on..
<frybye> enli: I have followed the tutorial as far as I know - and there is a ftp home directory for the other user I set up - but I am trying to put something in there for him to collect and it is denying my access...
<frybye> e e denying me access...
<frybye> enli: admittedly the tutorial assumes loads and loads of general background knowledge that I dont have...
<enli> frybye: aha, in that case you need to add yourself to ftpusers or some group so you will be able to add files there.. I don't know the exact which groupname but thats the reason you cant add files there.
<frybye> the group is ftpusers - how do I add myself to it...? (Like I say - missing general linux knowledge is the prob.)
<frybye> in my case that and also a poor memory (war disab.)
<frybye> enli: ok google gave me the answer apparently "useradd -G {group-name} username "
<enli> frybye: The gui way, system -> administration -> users and groups -> manage groups -> ftpusers -> make sure your username that you are logged in with currently is ticked.
<enli> Sure, command line is better ;)
<enli> You will have to re-login I guess and yes you should seek support in #ubuntu, this channel is for 11.04 beta support.
<frybye> enli: where is that in unity??
<enli> aah, I have no idea really, i personally hate unity. In applications you can search for it I guess.
<frybye> I will use the command line...give me a min...
<charlie-tca> in unity, click the ubuntu logo, type users in search
<frybye> enli: I can't seem to find a dir /etc/groups in /etc - does nautilus display "system dir/files?"
<enli> /etc/ doesnt contain groups folder, not that i know of.
<enli> what are you trying to do now?
<enli> are you referring a file /etc/group ?
<lizard1> /etc/group is not fiolder
<lizard1> is a file
<aguitel> there will be unity or gnome in natty ?
<yofel> unity and gnome 2.32
<IdleOne> what is the name for the scroll bar thingy?
<IdleOne> the new one?
<IdleOne> in xchat it keeps disappearing where I can't scroll anymore
<aguitel> i like gnome
<arand> IdleOne: Overlay scrollbar or so?
<aguitel> if ubuntu change this facts ,debian will become more usefull to users
<aguitel> this is my opinion
<arand> IdleOne: Overlay scrollbar or so?
<arand> aq
<IdleOne> arand: yes
<IdleOne> I removed it but it still appears, after some time it disappears and I am unable to use the scroll bar in xchat
<arand> aguitel: Or Fedora, mayhaps, I do think that Ubuntu will do fine with Unity however
<arand> I didn't even know that was in already, gotta unity and have a look I guess..
<arand> Always a bit lacking to follow +1 in KVM
<IdleOne> arand: I am on classic desktop btw
<genec> I've encountered an error in grub during install with Ubuntu 11.04-beta1 using btrfs; trying to figure out what bug to report it on (or a new one);  I've tried #ubuntu-testing and was guided here from #ubuntu
<penguin42> genec: What's the error
<arand> IdleOne: Hmm, I gues it requires compiz?
<IdleOne> arand: thing is that it works but at random intervals it stops working
<genec> when attempting to install grub2 to the volume with btrfs fails (sda1); selecting the volume's parent (sda) results in the grub rescue prompt.  selecting sda at first results in a successful install
<genec> penguin42: ^
<IdleOne> no error message or anything
<arand> IdleOne: Well, that's another bug report I guess ;)
<benzaldehyde> genec: also https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty
<IdleOne> yeah, I am going to try and kee track of how long it takes and see if there is a pattern before reporting the bug
<penguin42> genec:  It sounds like a bug against the installer, ubiquity
<benzaldehyde> genec: or http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty
<genec> benzaldehyde, penguin42: I know there's the btrfs blueprint and bug 712029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 712029 in grub2 (Ubuntu Natty) "ubiquity btrfs install fails to boot (grub rescue> prompt)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712029
<penguin42> genec: You seem to be describing something more speicific
 * penguin42 doesn't know btrfs though
<genec> honestly, this is only the second time I've played with btrfs
<arand> genec: Aren' you always supposed to have a non-btrfs /boot still
<deskey> ny one know how to disable desktop effects in 11.04 beta version?
<penguin42> genec: You seem to be saying you have a specific combination that fails and another that specificially works, that seems worthy of documenting in a bug
<genec> arand: it works as a single / volume with /boot in its file system and grub in the volume's parent.
<genec> arand: the partitioner also didn't warn of anything when selecting the volume itself.
<benzaldehyde> deskey: before you sign into gnome look at the bottom there will be a basic version to choose from and once you are in gnome you can turn off startup applications  and things
<arand> genec: Hmm, I'm not sure if btrfs is supposed to work without a separate /boot yet, if not the installer definitely should warn about that... What do you mean by "grub in the volume's parent" by the way?
<cryptk> ok, I am not on 11.04, running gnome3... so far I like...
 * cryptk is just running all kinds of new/experimental stuff now
<genec> arand: it does;  the question is rather ubiquity/grub2.
<genec> arand: sda1 being the volume; sda being its parent.
<arand> Ah, right you meant the MBR.
<genec> arand: and the "hidden sectors", yes.
<genec> penguin42: what I'm trying to figure out is if someone has already reported similar behavior or a bug that it should be associated with.
<deskey> benzaldehyde: there are no option i can see in the startup application to switch off the desktop visual effects
<penguin42> genec: Well if you've done a fair job of having a look for it report it; it's better reported and then merged than not reported
<GatunoRox> hello
<GatunoRox> Daekdroom: Você é brasileiro?
<genec> and hopefully before next milestone (at least for release notes) and full release (to at least warn/block in ubiquity).
<arand> genec: Googling around briefly I see no indication that the non-btrfs /boot requrement is gone, an appropriate warning would be nice though...
<Daekdroom> GatunoRox, yes, but this is an english channel.
<GatunoRox> Daekdroom: sorry
<benzaldehyde> deskey: if you ctrl+alt+f1 then sudo service gdm stop then sudo service gdm start you will notice after you click your user at the bottom a rectangular shapped box with a drop down arrow, click that and choose basic gnome or no effects, i forget what it is called but it is an option there and will default to that option once you choose it
<genec> arand: it may be Ubuntu-specific but I know there's at least one BIOS (versus EFI) bootloader that shouldn't have issues.  I think it's a matter of the maturity of grub2 support of btrfs
<deskey> thanks
<genec> (or the controls for grub2)
<GatunoRox> Can someone help me find a way that the grub installed on my USB HDD will handle things when I exchange PC's and the drive mapping changes?
<arand> Yes grub2<->btrfs is the main issue, and has always been afaik
<arand> There is progress in that area, but I've not heard that any of that has landed properly in natty
<genec> the "good" news is that if you leave the default of the parent device (I don't want to say root for / confusion), it works.
<arand> So mbr on sda and a btrfs on sda1 (and no separate /boot) does work?
<arand> But not if you try to install grub to a partition bootrecord?
<ghostcube> eut
<ghostcube> ups
<arand> genec: ^ ?
<genec> arand: exactly.  selecting sda1 fails; attempting to select sda doesn't appear to fail but doesn't work; sda unchanged and sda1 boot block is zero (64kiB long)
<arand> genec: Um, so if sda doesn't work, what does?
<genec> arand: if and only if sda was selected first in the partitioning tool
<arand> I'm assuming the usage of the mebedding area are crucial for managing to read the btrfs...
<genec> arand: if you select sda1 in partitioning tool, install, grub install fails; selecting sda at this time also fails
<arand> Hmm, right, well that seems definitely like a bug then, so even if you select sda1 and then immidiately select sda again before installing it fails to?
<arand> genec: I asked in #ubuntu-installer and it is supposed to work, there is an outstanding bug in grub though, however this sounds more like an installer bug...
<genec> arand: bug 732149 perhaps?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 732149 in grub2 (Ubuntu Natty) "[natty] btrfs "grub-probe: error: unknown filesystem"" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732149
<dooglus> can someone help me either stop the 2.6.38 kernel from freezing regularly, or configure grub to default booting the 2.6.37 kernel, which works fine for me?
<arand> genec: Yea, that might be the one, which should be unrelated to the issues you are seeing, afaik.
<genec> arand: sounds like I may want to join #ubuntu-installer
<arand> genec: or #grub
<arand> genec: or #btrfs
<lcb> dooglus, when booting, press shift before grub loads and choose the kernel you want
<genec> arand: and probably try current daily rather than the milestone
<arand> dooglus: Please do report a bug on it in order that the devs will be aware of the issue.
<deskey> is there anyway to change the boot screen?
<arand> dooglus: In /etc/default/grub you would be albe to set the number for the default entr
<bob__119> is there an alternate gui for the one with the big icons down the left (gnome3?)?
<deskey> sorry the splash screen
<deskey> is there anyway to change..can't find in the login options anyway
<arand> bob__119: There is ubuntu classic. You could install nome using the PPA, however those packages are not stable.
<deskey> sudo apt-get install gnome-splashscreen-manager ,,, output an error :E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<deskey> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<arand> Is another process using it? :þ
<deskey> hmmm. see, synaptic manager keep crashing...
<deskey> :!!!
<deskey> i need to re boot
<deskey> :(
<kothaguy_ubuntu> Hi Friends
<penguin42> hey
<kothaguy_ubuntu> i am using natty,can any body able to make audio/video call with empathy
<syn-ack> I can.
<frybye> re: is there some way I can avoid the whole "ownership" question when i want to share stuff via my ftp server with a friend.. some way to have the ownsership automatically opend up for everyone or for this ftpuser when I put this stuff in his ftp home directory..?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> syn-ack: :r u able to make audio/video call with the other person who is using windows?
<syn-ack> Don't know
<syn-ack> kothaguy_ubuntu, And could you please spell out all your words. Thank you.
<kothaguy_ubuntu> I am unable to make audio/video call with empathy..my netbook works perfect..i can see video with webcam,i can hear my voy
<kothaguy_ubuntu> my voice properly
<kothaguy_ubuntu> help needed in this issue
<kothaguy_ubuntu> X-(
<dooglus> arand: do you know what I should put in /etc/default/grub?  yesterday I put GRUB_DEFAULT=saved in there and ran update-grub but nothing changed
<dooglus> arand: then today when I updated, apt-get asked if it could change it back, so I let it
<arand> dooglus: You can put a number, or the title of the entry, or saved which will set the laste used entry as default I think
<alex_mayorga> bug 741385
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 741385 in ubuntu-mono (Ubuntu Natty) "icons in notification area are broken" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/741385
<alex_mayorga> would a fix get out soon?
<dooglus> arand: the previous versions are in a 'previous linux versions' submenu, which I guess is breaking it
<arand> dooglus: Hmm, that may be, i don't know how to fix that though...
<dooglus> arand: me neither
<digitalfiz> can you make unity have only 1 desktop?
<AnubArack> My netbook can't enter suspend or hibernate. It says I don't have enough swap, but I do have 130% the ram worth of swap.
<trism> digitalfiz: yes, in ccsm, under general settings, on the desktop size tab, drag horizontal and vertical to 1
<AnubArack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591817/ Why can't I hibernate ?
<IdleOne> AnubArack: summer is coming
<IdleOne> :)
<Pici> hah
<AnubArack> yes, and ?
<IdleOne> animals hibernate in the winter....
<AnubArack> oh that's rich
<IdleOne> I thought you might like it
<IdleOne> :P
<digitalfiz> i did
<Pici> AnubArack: I'd log a bug.
 * digitalfiz is quite amused
<IdleOne> digitalfiz: thank you Sir. you are clearly a person of breeding and intelligence
<thauriswulfa> hi all, i have pentium 4 , 512mb ram, is 11.04 good for my sys config.
<Pici> thauriswulfa: You're probably on the low-end for ram.
<IdleOne> thauriswulfa: ram is a little low but it should run
<digitalfiz> IdleOne, likewise :)
<thauriswulfa> pici: okay, i'll upgrade the ram,
<thauriswulfa> pici: do i need graphic card
<IdleOne> only if you want to use a monitor
<AnubArack> i'd say xfce is better for 512mb, but do upgrade if you can
<IdleOne> I think there is a bug where Ubuntu won't install without a monitor detected
<Pici> IdleOne: Desktop?
<IdleOne> Pici: yeah
<IdleOne> not sure if that was fixed. I saw it somewhere.
<IdleOne> Then again not sure that could be considered a bug. Why install Desktop without a monitor.
<jbicha> servers don't need a monitor
<IdleOne> right
<AnubArack> btw can some1 give me the URL to the bug tracker?
<IdleOne> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<IdleOne> launchpad.net
<AnubArack> ty
<psusi> if you don't have a monitor, how do you expect to install?
<carli2> hi
<carli2> i found no place to mount my hard disks in unity
<dupondje> drwx------  2 rsnapshot rsnapshot 4096 Apr  9 20:25 test
<dupondje> rm: cannot remove `test': Permission denied
<dupondje> $ whoami
<dupondje> rsnapshot
<dupondje> any idea's ? :)
<carli2> i dont find my hard disks on unity
<carli2> i dont find any program/place which name i dont know exactly
<psusi> dupondje, ls -ld .
<dupondje> dr-xr-xr-x 6 rsnapshot rsnapshot 4096 Mar 10 23:09 .
<dupondje> héhé ok
<dupondje> :)
<dupondje> wasn't thinking about that :) thx
<Joeseph> I just installed the beta for natty, and no icons or bars on my desktop…  Do I need to re-run unity from the terminal or something?
<ailo_> Joeseph, Try logging out and choose "classic" desktop when you log ing
<ailo_> Joeseph, nvidia? ati?
<carli2> the design of unity is a bit confusing
<carli2> i only see symbols that look the same
<penguin42> they shouldn't all look identical
<penguin42> the symbols should be the icons of the individual programs
<carli2> not for the hard disks
<Joeseph> ailo: I'll try that.  I think it might be because my drivers aren't installed yet. (Actually using parallels...)
<penguin42> carli2: You've got hard disks showing up - I don't see any
<carli2> i give you a hint: dont use unity as default for the 11.04 release. it's unfinished and will lose sympathy. use it as an alternative to gnome3 and you will get a lot of experimental fans that will try unity
<JanC> carli2: gnome3 is totally untested on Ubuntu, so that's no option...
<JanC> (it's even not completely packaged yet, I think)
<syn-ack> JanC, People who think they know better and think they should voice their uninformed opinion is all. :/
<carli2> so this is not gnome3?
<syn-ack> No
<carli2> then i said gnome at all
<carli2> ment^^
<ryanprior> Is there a way to get Firefox to use the new slick scrollbars?
<RxDx> how can I use gnome3 on natty?
<thiebaude> i tried both times and it borked my system
<thiebaude> i use the gnome3-ppa
<thiebaude> used
<Amaranth> ooh, natty partner repo has java now
<ryanprior> You read the gnome3 documentation and build it yourself, as far as I'm concerned.
<ryanprior> The ppa has been having breakage for some people.
<ryanprior> And the gnome3 people aren't interested in supporting random ppas, for obvious reasons.
<thiebaude> i'll stick to gnome classic no effects :)
<Amaranth> boo
<Amaranth> unity ftw
<ryanprior> I think unity will be pretty great... in awhile.
<ryanprior> I decided to take the plunge yesterday and start using unity full-time. It's not horrible.
<thiebaude> imho, i bet in the next ubuntu unity wont be default
<Tigerplug292> hey there - i just upgraded and I lost my compiz effects - I'm using an nvidia card
<Amaranth> I guess I must just know what parts to not poke, it never crashes for me :)
<Amaranth> thiebaude: I highly doubt it
<ryanprior> thiebaude: I'd say contrariwise, it's more likely that natty will ship with default gnome, and that's unlikely as it is.
<Amaranth> natty will ship unity
<ryanprior> thiebaude: In 6 months unity will be better quality, I'd bet on that.
<Amaranth> If the TB tries to say otherwise I bet they get sabdfl overriding it
<ryanprior> natty pretty much has to ship unity since that has been the plan for so long
<Amaranth> But I don't even think the TB will say otherwise
<ryanprior> but I'm not convinced that Unity is totally ready for launch day
<thiebaude> really,lol
<Amaranth> At this point it's down to some crashes to get fixed
<Amaranth> There are some interaction oddities but overall it's a better experience than gnome classic
<ryanprior> It's crashed on me twice so far, but I expect that those will get fixed.
<ryanprior> What I'm more worried about are graphical glitches and performance issues.
<Amaranth> Did you report the crashes?
<Amaranth> Shouldn't be many more of those than any other release, we've been using compiz for years
<ryanprior> No, I'm not sure yet whether they are Unity's fault.
<ryanprior> My graphics card has been on the fritz.
<ryanprior> So I'm not reporting anything until I've had a little more experience.
<Amaranth> unity uses two things standard compiz doesn't: FBOs and shaders
<Amaranth> And it can fall back from shaders to fragment programs which is what compiz uses now
<ryanprior> Here's one consistent thing I've seen : if I change the font hinting to "full" it causes a glitch in the dock mouse-over text.
<Amaranth> So really the only new part that could cause bugs is FBOs but if those are buggy the whole driver memory model is likely buggy so you've got bigger problems :)
<penguin42> what's an FBO?
<ryanprior> frame buffer object
<ryanprior> arcane graphics magic thingy
<Amaranth> It lets you draw offscreen
<Amaranth> Actually the compiz blur plugin uses FBOs too
<penguin42> oh, I hadn't realised unity did anything different from compiz in the way it actually dealt with the windows
<Amaranth> it doesn't, unity draws its interface in to a FBO
<Amaranth> Just so it doesn't mess with compiz state and vice versa
<Amaranth> Ideally one day compiz itself will draw each window into a FBO
<Amaranth> But other than some weird corner cases and possible bugs in unity itself if your computer has been able to use compiz with the blur plugin you shouldn't have any driver issues causing unity problems
<ryanprior> I didn't use compiz before. I messed with it but it dropped the FPS on my 3d games.
<Amaranth> Me, I have sandy bridge graphics, so I get lots of weird issues. Nothing reproducible though so I can't report anything.
<Amaranth> ryanprior: Ah, you must use nvidia then
<ryanprior> Nope, I'm on fglrx.
<Amaranth> Odd, benchmarks have shown little to no drop in FPS with anything except nvidia
<ryanprior> Maybe that's true, but if I used alt+tab to get to an IM or my music player or something and then alt-tabbed back into my game, the FPS took a huge hit.
<ryanprior> When I disabled compiz I didn't notice any degradation from alt-tab usage.
<Amaranth> ah, driver doesn't like you switching contexts
<Amaranth> OpenGL contexts, that is
<Amaranth> That sucks
<Amaranth> brb, reboot
<Belboz9999> Hey all, this is really starting to irk me, I've been using Ubuntu since 2005, and at least 1/2 of the upgrades and installs I do with it have broken grub on first boot
<Belboz9999> currently, grub2 seems to be missing a few key ingredients
<ryanprior> Belboz9999: yeah, same here. I always plan for that now. >.<
<ryanprior> Belboz9999: it's served to strengthen my grub-fu at least.
<Belboz9999> error: symbol not found: `grub_env_export' .
<ryanprior> Belboz9999: my weapon of choice is the Ubuntu livecd with chroot and dpkg-reconfigure. Does that tell you anything useful?
<thiebaude> i just had  agrub update, and i just rebooted just to make sure everything was ok
<thiebaude> a grub
<Belboz9999> I tried resetting some grub settings, the prefix and the root, and as-per instructions I tried to finish with insmod linux, and it spits out: error: symbol not found: `grub_mm_base'  .
<Belboz9999> ryanprior: yeah, I know that drill
<ryanprior> Belboz9999: okay, you're probably looking for a sharper tool than I use then. ;-)
<ryanprior> I just nuke grub and re-build it until it works.
<Belboz9999> I shouldn't have to resort to an installation disc though, I don't even have one for Natty, I could probably use an older 10.04 or 10.10 though as it's all Grub 2, and if I'm chrooted I'm using the installed OS anyway
<ryanprior> right, any basic resuce cd should work
<ryanprior> s/resuce/rescue/
<Belboz9999> mostly I'm PO'ed because I don't get a whole lot of free time when I'm watching my daughter all day
<Belboz9999> now she's finally down for a nap, and what do I get to do with my free time?  fix grub :(
<Belboz9999> you guys might not believe this, but I met my wife in a college course titled "Learning Unix using Linux"
<Belboz9999> it was mostly on command-line tools and bash scripting :D
<Belboz9999> her favorite shirt is the one that reads !## /usr/bin/girl
<Logan_> !ot | Belboz9999
<ubottu> Belboz9999: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ryanprior> Is there a way to get Firefox to use the new slick overlay scrollbars?
<Amaranth> Nope
<Amaranth> Will need someone to modify firefox specifically
<ryanprior> Some day, then. :-)
<dylan-m> Yo! I'm developing a little Qt4 app with QtCreator, and I'm getting some really horrible behaviour with the Unity launcher. Wondering if anyone else is getting this…
<dylan-m> It's adding extra items that point to the same application (and it keeps adding more and more and more). Seems to start with my Qt app, then it happens to others as well.
<Amaranth> dylan-m: Do you have a .desktop file for your app?
<Amaranth> Otherwise unity can't really keep track of it
<dylan-m> Nope. It's just a single very tiny program for school. Unity adds a new launcher item every time I open and close a file dialog.
<dylan-m> Amaranth: Here's a screenshot after I have closed my application, with the problem apparently spreading to Empathy somehow. (And Qt designer isn't actually running any more, either): http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2117279/UnityLauncherWeirdness.png
<Belboz9999> I think I found a typo in some documentation for BasicChroot
<Belboz9999> under Creating a chroot it reads: 1. Install the dchroot and debootstrap packages
<Belboz9999> I believe that should read *schroot*, not dchroot
<Belboz9999> one exists, the other does not :P
 * penguin42 has used the dchroot command
<penguin42> it's in the dchroot package
<penguin42> ah, the apt info for dchroot suggests using schroot because schroot is better
<Amaranth> Belboz9999: That's talking about setting up a chroot on your current system
<Amaranth> Belboz9999: debootstrap will build you a full ubuntu install
<Amaranth> well, a minimal one, anyway
<Amaranth> Belboz9999: you just want to mount your / in /media/root or something when sudo chroot /media/root
<Amaranth> s/when/then/
<Belboz9999> yeah, fudge, just got all that done, attempted a chroot and discovered I had an i686 architechture disc
<Belboz9999> WHY oh WHY isn't it obvious anywhere in the loading, or hell even operating of Ubuntu as to which architecture the installation is?
<Belboz9999> I could go "System > About Ubuntu"
<Belboz9999> and it's very good at telling me that it's 10.10
<Belboz9999> but NOTHING states the architecture type!
<Belboz9999> have to do a uname -m
<Belboz9999> another 30 minutes down the drain, frak!
<Belboz9999> Oh my, you've got to be kidding me
<dylan-m> You can find it under System Monitor ;)
<Belboz9999> there's a lovely, (honestly, it looks really nice) slider on the Ubuntu.com homepage showing off the Beta release of 11.04, and a nice "Try me" button included
<Belboz9999> and when I click on that, 10.10 is the only option available!
<guntbert> Belboz9999: please stop that monlogue
<dylan-m> (Though I'm not sure why exactly it is called System Monitor, since it's really a general-purpose information panel, but so be it)
<guntbert> *monologue
<dlbike76> Are there any problems with the latest daily live cd?
<Debolaz> How do I configure Unity in Ubuntu Natty to always start applications maximized?
<Mamarok> hi
<Mamarok> I just performed an upgrade of my Natty installation and now it hangs on setting up grub-pc
<Mamarok> any hints what I could do?
<eamon> Mamarok: install a different OS? gentoo perhaps?
<Mamarok> eamon: you are kidding, aren't you?
<eamon> yes, I kid. I'm afraid I can't help you Mam. Try rolling back to Natty perhaps.
<Mamarok> eamon: this is about Natty
<eamon> oh, Natty is !! right?
<eamon> 11
<eamon> the names confuse me
<eamon> I thought the new one was Maverick and the old one Natty
<Mamarok> eamon: N comes after M
<PresuntoRJ> eamon: and the numbers, 11 comes after 10 ;)
<eamon> yeah, it doesn't work like that.... have you tried reinstalling grub manually
<eamon> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<PresuntoRJ> eamon: the second portion of the number is the month the release got out, 04 for april (06 in the case of 06.06 LTS) and 10 for october
<eamon> but te names dont go alphabetically
<eamon> the first one was warty warthog
<Mamarok> eamon: that is not the point, I reported a hang in the upgrade process
<ooki2day__> pls, help
<eamon> man the first ones had much cooler names
<eamon> what's wrong ooki2day__  are you drowning?
<Mamarok> besides killing dpkg and having to run it again, there is an upgrade problem anyway, I doubt installing grub maunally is a valid answer for a user
<ooki2day__> what I do: sudo ./q.run
<Mamarok> whatever
<ooki2day__> what ans my konsole: cannot connect to X server :0
<eamon> Mamarok: if your computer is hanging during grub thern somethings wrong with grub and it needs to be reinstalled... unless i'm nott onderstyanding you right
<Mamarok> eamon: well, it broke in the upgrade process, read again what I wrote
<eamon> wow that's a lot of typos
<Mamarok> the computer doesn't hand on startup, but when upgrading
<eamon> the upgrade broke it I got that
<eamon> so are you just letting us know? If so you should file a bug report
<Mamarok> eamon: AFAICS the previous version is still here, nothing was written
<eamon> oooh right, sorry I get it now, the upgrade won't finish
<Mamarok> eamon: *sigh* see I won't file a bug report if this is known already, hence my question here before filing one
<eamon> you're better off searching the bug reports
 * eamon drums fingers
<Mamarok> eamon: I did
<eamon> you might save some time and not have to sigh
<eamon> go ahead and file a report, you have my blessing!
<frewsxcv> hey, running into a 11.04 beta problem here. running an apt-get update and getting this: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1200628
<frewsxcv> any ideas?
<rww> frewsxcv: delete the file it mentions and run sudo apt-get update again
<skpl> can i change teh size of the icons in the deskbar in 11.04?
<frewsxcv> rww: thanks
<Debolaz> Just to repeat my question from earlier: How can I configure Unity to start all applications maximized?
<skpl> is it possible to mount a windows partition while using the live cd?
<penguin42> I'm not aware of any modern window manager that can be configured like that - the old ones can
<penguin42> Debolaz: You might try the program devilspie
<Daekdroom> skp1, using compizconfig-settingsmanager
<torchie> is there a way to make it so that my list of windows on the bottom bar isn't a series of [...] in Classic?
<Debolaz> I'm using a netbook, and need the application window to be as large as possible. Its tedious to have to always maximize the window after the application starts.
<Debolaz> I tried googling the problem, it seemed that it used to be possible to configure compiz to do it, but I can't find that option in ccsm
<penguin42> Debolaz: You could try the 'window rules' section and put something in the Maximized box?
 * BUGabundo slaps who ever made the migration scripts for ff 4.2
<Daekdroom> BUGabundo, is there any difference between 4.0 and 4.2 trunk already? :o
<BUGabundo> well, it BROKE my profile
<BUGabundo> that's enough *differences*
<trism> Debolaz: the Place Windows plugin has the option "Placement Mode", select Maximize
#ubuntu+1 2011-04-10
<aguitel> i tried fedora 15 with gnome3 and it looks fine
<ubuntu> how can i listen to music on m y windows partition from the live cd?
<ceed^> Earluer today I aksed about a problem I have where the screen is mostly black and slowly comes back to life after inactivity when I click the mouse or keyboard. I have to move a program window around to get the screen working again. It looks like this: http://i54.tinypic.com/30d9q1h.jpg
<ceed^> It does not happen when compiz is disabled, but it does happen under classic gnome with compiz.
<ceed^> and under Unity of course
<dan___> hello guys, ihave the following problem: after updateing last week on my ideapad u350 laptop, keyboard and mouse wont work, on gdm login screen i can not type or move the mouse at all, can anyone pls help?
<ceed^> dan___, does it crash as soon as you move the mouse?
<dan___> no
<dan___> i cant move the mouse at all
<dan___> when i plugin an usb mouse it works tho
<dan___> but i have to use nscreen keyboard ;)
<ceed^> there was a problem after an update early last week with synaptic touch pads. if you moved the mouse on the gdm screen, or even after logging in x crashed, but this doesn't sound like that problem then.
<dan___> when i login
<dan___> in the "systray" or whatever its called
<dan___> i have a touchscreen icon with a stop symbol in it
<ceed^> dan___, do you know what kind of touchpad it is? Synaptic?
<dan___> i think so
<dan___> how do i start the onscreen keyboard?
<dan___> when i am logged in?
<ceed^> dan___, never done it, sorry
<ceed^> I'm on a laptop and have never used an on screen keyboard at all.
<dan___> quicksynergy saves the day
<dan___> lets run an update and see what happens
<ceed^> dan___, there's been two synaptic updates lately. the keyboard is another story though.
<dan___> hopefully an updte will fix it
<dan___> last update went a bit wrong
<dan___> some icons missing aswell
<ceed^> yea, it's difficult when bugs in a development version kills mouse and/or keyboard
<dan___> weird is
<dan___> that i got logged in withunity
<dan___> instead of normal desktop
<dan___> not nice
<ceed^> dan___, gotten used to unity. works for me it seems.
<dan___> i dont like it
<dan___> but to be honest, i havent tried it out for more than 5 minutes
<ceed^> no? The lack of taskbar irked me a little to begin with. Now I don't care
<dan___> but as long as i can switch to whatever i want, i dont mind
<ceed^> true
<dan___> well i dont like to have the menu of windows in the bar like on the macos
<torchie> love it!
<dan___> if i wnated a macos, i would install one
<dan___> annoys the hell out of me
<ceed^> I've always used simple desktops. used fluxbox/blackbox for a long time.
<dan___> but again, as long as i can switch to whatever i want its fine and i dont have to deal with it
<dan___> i used fluxbox a long time, rocked back then :)
<torchie> man this os has icons on the desktop
<torchie> windows has icons on the desktop
<torchie> if i wanted windows I'd install windows
<ceed^> torchie, If I wanted Windows I would wonder what has happened to me :)
<dan___> its a little more than that torchie and oyu know that
<dan___> statrs with click behavour changed recently, over icons on the other side of the window right tll the wallpaper
<dan___> anyhow i dont have to use it that way, so dont care that much, click behaviour is irritating tho
<dan___> sooo
<dan___> updating almost done, rebooting the laptop, wish me luck
<ceed^> I use Linux for work now, so it has to work. No natty on my work computer
<ceed^> good luck dan
<dan___> hm needs to update again
<dan___> ok
<BajK> did the text console font change in natty?
<BajK> i don't have the "default bios font" on tty1-6 anymore
<dan___> same for me
<wers> how do you call the upper left element with the Ubuntu logo on Unity?
<wers> Ubuntu button?
<dan___> so
<dan___> rbeooting
<ceed^> dan___, good luck again
<dan___> fschk
<dan___> *wainting* :O
<dan___> heurak
<dan___> works again
<ceed^> dan___, cool!
 * ceed^ likes when it works regardless of what it is
<dan___> yeah
<dan___> hehe
<ceed^> works works for me :)
<thiebaude> http://pr09studio.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-10-4-wallpaper-pack-156483358
<thiebaude> sorry posted that in the wrong forum
<torchie> "acpi is not installed"
<torchie> should I be worried
<ripps> torchie: acpi is just a commandline tool that gather information, you can install it with `sudo apt-get install acpi`. I typically use it to check my cpu temp `acpi -t`
<digitalfiz> So i have this weird issue. When compiz crashes it rearranges all the desktops its so aggrevating
<tarvid> any chance of getting unity to run on my Acer laptop?
<Azelphur> yes.
<tarvid> Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<genec> tarvid: have you tried a live CD yet?
<tarvid> running Natty
<tarvid> On boot, says I don't have the hardware to run Unity
<wers> touchpad doesn't work on MacBook Air 11"
<wers> any idea?
<Logan_> the computer isn't on
<piero> Hi! Can I trust in gnome3-team ppa security?
<syn-ack> no
<syn-ack> considering PPAs should never be considered "safe"
<syn-ack> They even tell you that when adding said PPA
<ajin> hey, guys
<bazhang> hi
<ajin> bazhang: OMG! I see you again
<ajin> you are in channel #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1 simultanously
<bazhang> and many others as well ajin
<rizanoar> look like unity is suck,,,,
<ajin> rizanoar: why
<rizanoar> i'm still love gnome DE than unity
<ajin> rizanoar: why did you say so?
<rizanoar> its my own opinion
<ajin> have you been using it?
<rizanoar> yes
<ajin> :-D
<ajin> i just learned that logic that if i read about some negative opinions about ubuntu unity, that won't count
<rizanoar> so
<rizanoar> .
<ajin> this logic presumes that any others' opinion is booshit!
<ajin> what a GREAT logic
<bazhang> ajin, watch the language.
<rizanoar> hahah,,,
 * psusi watches the language... yep, still English ;)
<ajin> ***psusi: sorry, what do you mean by "still English"?
<psusi> ajin, that we're speaking English... was a joke... "watch the language"... well, ok... I watched it and it looks like English to me...
<rizanoar> hahaha
<ajin> psusi: ok
<ajin> watch the language also makes sense
 * psusi wonders if the language is going to do something unexpected soon and watches closely to see if he starts speaking swaheli or something
<ajin> since the language here is printed
<rizanoar> @psusi: >:-)
<ajin> my HD has a load cycle problem on ubuntu battery mode
<psusi> ajin, what do you mean?
<ajin> so i've been wondering whether should i keep using ubuntu
<rizanoar> its just ACPI problem
<ajin> well, my HITACHI hard drive's load & unload cycle growing too fast
<ajin> under ubuntu
<psusi> technically it's got nothing to do with ACPI... how fast is too fast?
<ajin> about 4-5 times per minute
<ajin> under battery mode
<psusi> you realize that most laptop hard disks are designed to handle several hundred thousand cycles right?
<psusi> at a minimum
<ajin> yes, designed about 600,000 cycles life
<psusi> also it is the drive that decides it should unload its head, so if it's choosing to do that, the manufacturer thinks it's safe
<ajin> ok, thanks
<ajin> i think i should do some changes to the HD arguments once HITACHI release the new version of feature tool
<ubuntuguy> ANyone here a unity developer?
<ubuntuguy> Anyone know which new features will be added to ubuntu 11.04?
<ubuntuguy> currently on the beta
<nlsthzn> hi... anyway to reset the interface in natty to default... been running since alpha and want everything to look like a fresh install
<hasenj> question/problem: I have no "audio input" device under sound preferences, what can I do?
<torchie> you can't install i386 applications on x86_64?
<hyungrok> Hi, has anyone here had problems with running DrRacket (a Scheme IDE) under Unity?
<hyungrok> It seems to run fine under vanilla GNOME (i.e., Natty's ‘Classic’ mode), but doesn't work when I enable the Unity plug-in in Compiz.
<ubuntuguy> Anyone here a unity developer?
<randal> hey does anyone know why ls comand doesent work in terminal
<ripps> randal: it should, try reinstalling coreutils
<randal> ripps, ill try tha
<randal> that*
<randal> ripps,  thanks works now
<randal> :D
<randal> hey im having problems with this command to etract a file thats in my home folder
<randal> ripps, hey im having problems with this command to etract a file thats in my home folder
<randal> ripps randal@randal-1008HA:~$ tar jxf firefox-4.0tar.bz2 -C $HOME
<ripps> randal: what kind of error does it give?
<randal> ripps tar (child): firefox-4.0tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<randal> tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<sagaci> when installing third party .debs on natty through the software centre, i'm always getting "package is of bad quality"
<ripps> randal: maybe you misstyped. Most files end with  *.tar.bz2, your file is missing a . between the 0 and tar
<randal> ripps oh crap i missed that dot lol
<ripps> you can use the tab key to autocomplete names in the commandline
<ripps> I typcally never type more than 4 keys of a files name
<randal> ripps i never new that thanks
<randal> ripps im trying to install firefox 4 but not doing so well do you know how?
<ripps> randal: it's already installed in natty. You don't need to worry about it.
<randal> ripps i want the newest one i thought it had 3.6 on here
<randal> ripps,  i just checked its firefox 4 doh lol
<ripps> randal: if your using Ubuntu 11.04 beta, than firefox 4.0~rc2 should be installed
<randal> well thanks anyways
<ripps> if you want newer firefox builds, checkout #ubuntu-mozilla for how to install the latest firefox builds from PP
<ripps> *PPA
<wolter> i finally found the solution to my unity problems
<wolter> makes me feel stupid though...
<randal> ripps,  do you know how to get the old menu system back (top left of screen
<dazappa> when I try to run the 11.04 installer, it gives "ubi-partman failed with exit code 141"
<wolter> randal, using ubuntu classic session?
<dazappa> the only references to this I can find are supposedly fixed bugs
<randal> wolter,  i am but its still not the same its like a mac mixed in witch i think is crap you know when you open programs you and file edit and stuff but now its on the top bar i hate it
<ripps> randal: logout, than when your at the login screen, select your account. At the bottom of the screen will be a session menu. Select Ubuntu Classic
<wolter> randal, then you have the global menu applet installed i'd say
<randal> wolter im confused
<ripps> randal: I think you have to remove indicator-appmenu and appmenu-gtk.
<randal> ripps ill try that
<ripps> Although, that might break your desktop, so be weary
<randal> ripps im testing out im fine if it brakes if i disapear you know i broke lit :p
<ripps> randal: just make sure you have an ubuntu livecd so you can reinstll if things go wrong
<randal> ripps,  ya i got one
<randal> it has a ! mark in the sysnapic package manager its probly going to brake lol
<randal> ripps is there a reload command for gnome to see if it changed anything
<ripps> randal: just login and logut
<randal> im lazy ok
<wolter> randal, perhaps not uninstall it, but remove from applet.. can you?
<torchie> whoa!
<torchie> rhythmbox just took down the whole system maaaan
<randal> wolter how would i try that
<ripps> wolter: the appmenu is an indicator, so I think it needs to be uninstalled to be removed. Although I could be wrong
<torchie> and now banshee's acting funny
<wolter> ripps, randal: I was using globalmenu, wasn't very aware of appmenu
<torchie> should I be worried if the error dialog calls the app "Banshee.exe"
<wolter> but now I removed globalmenu, and have added the appmenu to the panel. it is removable with a right click
<randal> wolter ripps so should i just uninstall and hope for the best
<wolter> torchie, nah... its because Banshee is coded in Mono C#
<wolter> which defaults to naming executables .exe
<torchie> oh ok
<wolter> randal, if I were you, I would try to remove with right click
<torchie> yeah before I was using rhythmbox but finally got the restricted codecs on
<randal> ok
<torchie> but I've been playing files off a corrupt microSD, heh
<randal> brb then
<ripps> wolter: but don't you still need to change a variable in gtk, otherwise the windows will still be missing there file menus
<ripps> *their
<wolter> ripps, yeah, i'm trying to find it hehe
<torchie> oh god now firefox isn't starting
<torchie> I think I just destroyed everything somehow
<wolter> lol
<randal> wolter ripps ok it worked but now on top it says no indicators do you know how i could revert it back to the old one form 10.10 (applications system places)
<ripps> randal: right click the panel and select add applet
<ripps>  I don't remember what the applet was called. Something like System Menu Custom or something
<randal> ripps lol i just relized you could do that that means i didnt need to uninstalled it but it worked still
<ripps> You'll have to remove the other main menu applet afterwards
<randal> ripps ya i got it to how i like and it works thanks
<rwhittle> both my ethernet controlleres *mysteriously* disappeared in a over night update
<randal> ripps i hate the new design of ubuntu what do you think?
<ripps> randal: it's kinda hard to get used to. I don't mind the dock that much. But yeah, I'd prefer no top panel whatsoever. I used a custom wingpanel in Maverick instead of gnome-panel
<randal> ripps i see i just like the classic 2 bars one on top and one on bottom and non of this compact crap
<rwhittle> do you think natty hates me ?
<rwhittle> i was expecting apparmor
<randal> ripps i also miss the old human look i know i can still get it but its difficult
<randal> ripps well thanks for your help i have to go now
<ripps> personally, I always hated human and ubuntu's themes in general. I like my theme's cold and dark. So I use Elegant-Gnome. Looks pretty good in Unity too
<randal> ripps i often use my own themes but after so many year with the od human i started to like it
<randal> ripps whats unity
<ripps> I'm just not that fond of warm color schemes
<ripps> randal: Unity is the default interface for Natty. It's basically a complex plugin for compiz, the opengl compoisitor
<ripps> The panel, dash, and dock are all unity
<randal> thats the defalt on ubuntu right?
<ripps> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<ripps> randal: correct
<wolter> randal, once you remove the indicator appmenu from the panel, you should be able to (and even after the removal) add the main menu applet
<wolter> randal, oh i saw you got set up, great
<randal> wolter,  ya its working good
<randal> ripps im going to check out Elegant-Gnome see what its like did you get it from gnome-look
<wolter> ripps, unity is the big failure brought to 11.04
<ripps> yes, it also has a PPA with configuration/custumization program
<ripps> wolter: I think the dock has potential, but everything is still way too buggy and the file menu panel is just not that intuitive.
<randal> ya i hate just more crap to remove when i upgrade lol
<randal> is Elegant-Gnome hard to install it looks awsome
<wolter> ripps, yeah, it does have a lot of potential, but I think they'd be better off with a more polished docky!
<wolter> which is what unity was somewhat intended to be..
<randal> ripps, is Elegant-Gnome hard to install it looks awsome
<ripps> wolter: technically, it is. The Unity dock was written by the the core docky developer
<wolter> ripps, yeah but I say so because I find docky so much more functional... it does everything unity intends and more (with the helpers/applets)
<ripps> But it's very different, becuase it was written as a compiz extension, not an independent program. So I say give it few releases.
<wolter> ripps, and its a lot more dynamic, you can put it where you want to, use it as a panel.. have animations for it..
<wolter> ripps, yeah at first I was very excited with unity but all these bugs and the obligation to have the panel to the left right didn't make me so happy
<ripps> Ubuntu's mistake is using these so early after conception. I would have given it another release cycle to perfect it's features before trying to integrate it into the operating system
<wolter> yeah
<randal> ripps wolter ya i think they should of just made it an option to use it not make a default
<urgodfather> is anyone in here an op?
<wolter> i heard they may not release natty with it as default
<wolter> i think
<wolter> urgodfather, not urgodfather
<addi> guys, there is no way right now to install v11 with WUBI?
<PAPALOOO> hi
<urgodfather> lmao
<ripps> Of course, this isn't an LTS release, so I suppose they wanted this think tested up the whazoo before they can feel confident for 12.04 LTS. Then they can focus the next 3 release after that to hopefully replace X with Wayland
<wolter> add1 11.04?
<PAPALOOO> try the new daily build
<randal> ripps,  whats wayland
<addi> wolter, yes.
<PAPALOOO> i have a question
<wolter> ripps, well, I am so excited for wayland.. too bad its far ahead
<wolter> PAPALOOO, general irc rule: just ask
<wolter> addi, hm, woulnd't know, have you googled it?
<PAPALOOO> i dont know
<ripps> randal: next generation desktop server that will replace the X display server that's been used by Linux for decades
<PAPALOOO> THe difference between 11.04 10.10 10 04
<ripps> has OpenGL and Kernel Mode Setting in it's core
<addi> wolter, yes, doing that now. noticed Ubuntu's website says there is a bug so it's not recommended..
<wolter> PAPALOOO, they are different releases.. have different features and different versions of packages
<wolter> basically...
<PAPALOOO> ok and what is the best for my new pc
<randal> ripps interesting how do you install Elegant Gnome btw
<urgodfather> can an +op please /msg
<urgodfather> men
<urgodfather> me*
<wolter> addi, yeah the beta is not a good decision... i downloaded and am using the classic desktop because the new one was so buggy
<wolter> PAPALOOO, if its new, I bet 10.10 its the best choice
<ripps> randal: easist method. Install the elegant-gnome ppa and install it's package. Just find the Elegant-Gnome page on gnome-look for instructions
<addi> hmmm, okay, maybe I'll stay away for now..
<wolter> well, I'd say 10.10 is the best choice anyway
<PAPALOOO> but 10.10 only one year support :(
<randal> ripps how do you install a ppa
<randal> ripps, is that in sysnapic package manager
<wolter> PAPALOOO, 11.04 will be released in 20 days
<wolter> randal, thats no longer used, you can use the software center > software sources
<randal> wolter,  realy i always use that
<ripps> I'm keeping Unity, I can deal with the bugs, and my desktop isn't even my primary computer anymore. I spend most of my computing time with my ChromeOS cr-48 from Google, and using my desktop as a web server with apache.
<wolter> randal, but the best way (in my opinion) is open up a terminal and run sudo add-apt-repository ppa:(ppa address)
<wolter> ripps, haha i don't get the point in chrome os
<ripps> wolter: it's chrome, as the os. what's not to get.
<randal> wolter well if you give me the exct code ill do that :)
<wolter> ripps, why not use an operating system, and not just a browsing system?
<wolter> randal, it depends on what ppa you wish to add...
<randal> elegant gnome i think
<ripps> I enabled dev-mode (rooted) and it's basically a lightweight linux system. I can ssh into my desktop whenever I want. And use apache web apps to control and stream my music downloads and torrents.
<ripps> randal: details on how to install the ppa on the elegant-gnome page on gnome-look.org
<wolter> randal, and is there a ppa?
<ripps> wolter: yes, I'm the one that told him about
<ripps> Although... now that I think about it, it probably doesn't have a package for natty.
<torchie> the appeal is in the boot times apparently
<randal> i figured it out
<torchie> but how often do people reboot
<ripps> wolter: I spend most of my time just cruising the internet with chromium. Using my cr-48 isn't much different, except I can do while laying on the couch
<torchie> chrome os's software design choices don't show in the cr-48's hardware design
<wolter> torchie, yeah i thought about that too
<ripps> I only ever really use my desktop when I want to watch some videos (cr-48 hardware is too crappy for it)
<torchie> the macbook air is thinner, lighter, smaller and boots quick as hell despite running a full operating system
<torchie> though from advertisements they claim chrome os' feature is to make computers completely disposable
<erghezi>  ‎i want remove ASP.NET page from content type. is there any way?  http://ubuntuone.com/p/lr5/
<ripps> I hear the cr-48 is a dream when you hack it to run ubuntu, but I'm a pilot tester for google. It feels kinda wrong to not be testing it.
<torchie> since everything is in the cloud you can just throw your cr-48 off a cliff and get to work by logging into another one
<torchie> but google apps don't save state...
<torchie> do they?
<ripps> torchie: yes, I've completly wiped the cr-48's harddrive serveral times, and after signing your account back up, it's like you nothing ever happend
<torchie> do all the tabs get restored as in last session?
<ripps> torchie: I don't remember, that might be a local setting. But it can easily be resolved with an extension that saves you tabs as bookmarks.
<torchie> are your extensions restored?
<ripps> I think session saver does that
<ripps> torchie: yes. apps/extensions/passwords/settings are all saved in the cloud
<ripps> and bookmarks of course
<ripps> in fact alot of extensions use bookmarks to save there settings so that they aren't lost
<ripps> the boot time on th cr-48 is quick, but really, I only ever reboot when I'm fixing something I messed with in the root terminal or when a new update as been installed (about once a week in dev-channel). What's great is the suspend/resume time. It's practically instantaneous
<wolter> still prefer a normal computer
<ripps> I didn't mind much, since I was pretty much a terminal junky to begin with. and since the cr-48 comes with ssh, even without rooting. I can't access my irc and work on my packages and projects on the cr-48
<ripps> *can access
<urgodfather> does anyone know how to fix sound in chatzilla
<urgodfather> anyone?
<wolter> doesn't chatzilla have an irc channel? you might get some answers there
<wolter> ripps, oh well then i guess that makes a point haha
<wolter> i'm definitely a gui guy
<perscitus> Who will be using Unity in Natty
<dkam_> ey guys - using 11.04  and "host localhost" returns 1 correct entry and 2 host not found.  I've updated nsswitch so 'hosts' is just files and dns. Any idea where host is looking?
<urgodfather> wolter, i googled
<urgodfather> no luck
<ripps> wolter: actually, I'm looking forward to the gtk3 html5 backend. Then I can probably run gtk apps in the browser.
<wolter> ripps, wow, didn't know about that!
<wolter> urgodfather, perhaps it has something to do with alsa and dvsp and pulseaudio
<ripps> but I can always run normal desktop apps on the cr-48 using ssh X11 forwarding
<wolter> try installing an app called padsp
<wolter> and then running, in the terminal padsp chatzilla
<wolter> ripps, oh but that must be so slow
<wolter> or not?
<ripps> wolter: depends on the app. I commonly use x11 forwarded gmpc (mpd client) to control my streaming music.
<ripps> since gmpc doesn't do alot of redrawing, it works like it was an application i was running locally
<urgodfather> i had to do seamonkey instead
<ripps> don't try to open a browser though. that'll just kill the connection
<urgodfather> said chatzilla isnt found
<ripps> okay, im off to watch some tv shows i downloaded
<ripps> ttl
<wolter> kthanxbye
<wolter> jk haha
<wolter> urgodfather, well i was supposing chatzilla was an app on its own, and that a binary called chatzilla was in the $PATH
<wolter> but if i remember well, it was a plugin right?
<rwhittle> that doesn't work for me
<rwhittle> gmpc
<torchie> :x
<urgodfather> wolter, still no luck
<torchie> finding hp dv6000 bugs dating as far back as 2007
<urgodfather> i even asked in #chatzilla
<wolter> urgodfather, you run chatzilla from firefox?
<torchie> think i'm just gonna keep this on the charger and never reboot and run ubuntu classic forever
<urgodfather> they said it was nsISound::beep() not working.
<urgodfather> seamonkey
<wolter> urgodfather, and does sound work on seamonkey in general?
<urgodfather> i guess
<urgodfather> dunno
<urgodfather> i only use seamonkey for chat silla
<urgodfather> chatzilla*
<wolter> urgodfather, could you test sound in any other way? If sound in seamonkey doesn't work, maybe running padsp seamonkey would do the job
<urgodfather> i did padsp seamonkey
<urgodfather> dont know what was supposed to happen but nothing did
<torchie> anyone ever trust libreoffice with a graph in a docx
 * torchie fingercross
<rwhittle> both my ethernet controlleres *mysteriously* disappeared in a over night update
<wolter> torchie, what do you mean?
<rwhittle> how do i fix that ?
<torchie> well I've just been having troubles with this table alone
<rwhittle> fedora ?
<torchie> every time I open this document the table changes its width to something that goes beyond the margins of the paper
<torchie> and I have to keep going into table settings and set it to 100% relative
<wolter> torchie, oh yeah, it happens to me too :s
<torchie> oy
<torchie> would love to try lotus symphony but no i386 on x64!
<Swatinem> Hi, I’m having problems with the proprietary nvidia drivers.
<Swatinem> according to dmesg, the driver claims my gpu is not supported whereas the readme says it should be
<Swatinem> its a 8600m GT, so it should really be supported by nvidia-current
<wolter|away> Swatinem, it is supported, i have that one same gpu :O anyway, iam away now
<Swatinem> but the dmesg output claims otherwise
<Swatinem> I have no idea what to try next
<Swatinem> i’ve already tried experimental nouveau but that didn’t work either
<ubuntu_mad> hi
<ubuntu_mad> I have an unmet dependencies issue in 11.04
<ubuntu_mad> can someone help?
<zmolnar> hi! I have a weird Natty problem, I can use it only wireless, whenever I plug the net cable in it freeze in a few seconds, has anyone of you seen anything like that?
<theTroy> wifi keeps dropping even after latest update. I cannot seem to install the maverik-wifi-backport modules,since it depends on the previous kernel, which is not in repos for natty. Any help please?
<happy_sadist> This is the ubuntu help channel?
<arand> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not intended for production systems.
<arand> happy_sadist: This is support for the development version, for the stable, use #ubuntu
<sin-bad> Hi. I tried making a usb key with the latest Natty image. I wasn't able to boot and the error was can't find medium on /dev/sr0. Has anyone had the same problem?
<rww> alternate or live ISO?
<sin-bad> live ISO
<rww> which program did you use to put the ISO on the USB stick?
<sin-bad> I used create usb startup disk from the system menu
<sin-bad> That would be the system menu on Maverick
<robbit10> Can GNOME 3.0 be installed in Ubuntu 11.04 without breaking Unity or not?
<wers> how do I enable utouch?
<wers> it says here http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Applications/Unity/Touch/WindowMove that initiation is with three finger touch, but there doesn't seem to be an option for that on ccsm
<Anubis> i installed 11.04 in virtualbox (4.0.4) but for some reason the unity is not working. do i need hw/graphic acceleration in order to run unity ?
<rww> yes
<Anubis> rwww: i see. thanks.
 * Debolaz is actually quite happy with Unity. (I wasn't in the previous release)
<ubuntu_mad> can someone help  me with an unmet dependencies error
<Narc> Hey folks. When I look for an offline contact in Empahty and right click on it to see previous conversations, the window that opens keeps growing ever larger, until X restart. Nvidia drivers. Anyone else having this ?
<Jerub> des anyone have a solution for the combination of unity and focus follows mouse?
<Jerub> you can't access the menus at the top of the screen because focus shifts.
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey. When i active the proprietary NVidia driver that is recommended in the Additional Drivers program, changing the screen light (both via the keyboard and the power-management->dim display when idle) breaks. It works fine with the nouveau driver and without either. Is this a known issue, or should i consider reporting it
<arand> Do search launchpad for dupes, and do report.
<censor> hi all
<censor> i've upgraded from maverick to natty and added the gnome3 ppa, now i got serious issues with the keyring - it doesn't save any passwords anymore. is this a known bug?
<yofel> ChrisBuchholz: I have the same problem with my notebook, I need to add
<yofel> Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"
<yofel> to the Device section in xorg.conf to have brightness control with the nvidia driver
<yofel> there's a thread in the nvnews forums about that too IIRC
<ChrisBuchholz> yofel: i will give it a try
<Tigerplug292> good morning
<Tigerplug292> I'm having some issues with nVidia card on 11.04 its telling me that I dont have the hardware to run unity
<ChrisBuchholz> yofel: i works, thank you very much and good day, sir
<yofel> :)
<Tigerplug292> any help with nvidia-xconfig ?
<erghezi> ‎why nautilus cant show folder size for me? http://ubuntuone.com/p/lsS/
<erghezi> ‎folder (inode/directory)
<IdleOne> erghezi: shows you the size next to Content
<IdleOne> 41.9MB
<erghezi> ‎IdleOne: oh soorry :D  in amarok and totem , i cant jump to specific time so i think so perhaps file is damaged !
<Saamm> anyone successful in creating adhoc wifi network in natty? I am not able to work it out
<alexanderal> How do I install Gnome3 on Ubuntu?
<Daekdroom> alexanderal, https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<Daekdroom> But I must warn you that it breaks GDM, Unity, among other stuff.
<alexanderal> Yep.. heard of that :/
<alexanderal> but thanks!
<penguin42> gdm works for me with that
<Saamm> any irc channel where i can contact natty kernel team?
<penguin42> Saamm: #ubuntu-kernel but probably quite quiet at the weekend - but what's the question?
<Saamm> this bug driving me crazy....Bug #741174
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 741174 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "cannot connect to ad-hoc network" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/741174
<Saamm> sorry wrong one Bug #756482
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 756482 in linux-meta (Ubuntu) "brcm80211 driver doesn't support ad-hoc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/756482
<penguin42> ah you're going to have to find one who knows wireless stuff as well - I'm guessing that's only a few people
<Saamm> ok..i am trying on kernel channel
<penguin42> Saamm: Have you tried the latest upstream yet?
<Saamm> sorry i don't get you i am new to ubuntu
<penguin42> Saamm: OK, so the first thing the kernel guys will ask you is whether the bug also happens on the latest daily kernel; they're here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/
<Saamm> penguin42, should i try daily build?
<penguin42> Saamm: Yes, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds?action=show&redirect=KernelMainlineBuilds for some more instructions
<Saamm> penguin42, is there a changelog or something...on wiki its written that it can damage your system and no guarantees
<penguin42> Saamm: It's pretty huge changelog - but it is the bleeding edge kernel so any really bad breakages might not have been found yet
<penguin42> Saamm: It's latest - so it might have a really recent fixes that fixes your problem - or a really recent breakage; that's choice!
<Saamm> penguin42, uhm can you gimme link to changlog
<penguin42> Saamm: No, I'm not sure there is one that's easy to get - I could get a changelog from git between two versions but then you'd also have to add subtract the ubuntu changes - not too easy
<Saamm> penguin42, oh all right....nevermind but thanks for the help :D
<Saamm> penguin42, i am scared to try daily kernel xD
<penguin42> Saamm: I'd say it's worth trying
<penguin42> I mean you're trying the Beta that could break anything anyway!
<Saamm> penguin42, i am also using pae kernel but its not on ftp
<penguin42> ah ok
<Daekdroom> The snap plugging is no longer accepting clicking on the titlemenubar and dragging as a way to unmaximize :(
<torchie> synaptic is pretty chill
<torchie> I'd have a beer with it
<arand> Well the mainline is built from Linus's tree isn't it, so http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=summary
<arand> Aw, shucks
<IdleOne> arand: /msg ubottu !kernel  -- added ref to !mainline there also thanks to help from LjL
<IdleOne> thanks for the factoid suggestion
<arand> IdleOne: =)
<penguin42> arand: True - although that doesn't include what you're losing from the stuff Ubuntu patched into the one he's currently using
<penguin42> arand: And lets face it, trying to look down that list to see if anything will break your system is hard work!
<arand> penguin42: Yes, indeed. though I'm not sure there is any better way though.
<trigrou> I am not able to keep emacs in the launcher
<trigrou> each time I reboot I lost it
<nicofs> Where do I go with WLAN related driver issues?
<trigrou> I have to put it again at each reboot
<IdleOne> trigrou: right click > keep in launcher is not saving?
<trigrou> IdleOne, exactly, for other application it works but not for emacs
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> I suppose you use emacs a lot. maybe add it to startup applications?
<trigrou> Yes I use emacs all the time but the point is that I want it in the launcher because of the shortcut
<trigrou> meta 2 run or focus emacs
<trigrou> in fact I want it in the launcher only because of the global shortcut
<IdleOne> Don't know how to help besides telling you to report a bug.
<trigrou> ok I wanted to check if other people has the same problem :)
<IdleOne> possibly, hang around for a while. quiet Sunday and all that :)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<nicofs> I have a network issue - i get kicked out of networks frequently - can't connect to some - and my network manager eats up my cpu. i suspect the driver is malfunctioning. what to i do?
<LBo> Hi all. Is it possible to always show the global menu?
<LBo> It now only becomes vissible when I hover the cursor over it
<delac> LBo: You mean the Launcher on the left?
<LBo> delac: no the application menu (File, Edit, etc.)
<delac> LBo: oh, well, don't know about that. it's called indicator-appmenu. maybe that helps you to find the answer
<LBo> delac: ok, thanks
<cha0s2358> can someone tell me why since I upgraded to 11.04 beta My update manager is installing a butt load of kde applications?
<jiohdi> cha0s2358, did you not have them already installed?
<cha0s2358> no. well not that I noticed. It was my understanding that kde was kubuntu format and wouldnt run under ubuntu
<jiohdi> kde apps work just fine under all forms of ubuntu
<jiohdi> kde desktop however is not the same thing
<cha0s2358> ok. well I did not know that.
<jiohdi> kubuntu is just kde desktop and some selected kde apps
<cha0s2358> i assumed it was seperate programming languages
<jiohdi> each desktop has some collection of default apps, but they will run each all of them
<cha0s2358> good to know. thank you
<jiohdi> example, icewm, the smallest footprint on cpu, defaults to pcman for filemanager
<jiohdi> while xfce uses thunar
<jiohdi> and kde uses nautilus
<jiohdi> but you can use all three on any of them
<cha0s2358> cool. I had seen a few apps in software center that i wanted but didnt download and install becase they were kde
<jiohdi> they will work just fine
<cha0s2358> thank you.
<jiohdi> as long as you have enough ram and such
<cha0s2358> one final question.
<delac> kde uses dolphin, not nautilus
<jiohdi> delac, I was about to say that, but I thought it irrelevant :)
<jiohdi> gnome uses nautilus
<cha0s2358> oh and i have 4 gigs so thats fine. but question is when beta 2 is released will my update manager automatically upgrade to it or will i have to go through the same steps i used to upgrade from 10.10 to beta 1?
<jiohdi> just let the update manager do its thing and you will find yourself in each new addition until the final version
<jiohdi> no need to do anything else
<cha0s2358> ok great. Thanks for the information and have a good day
<jiohdi> np
<jiohdi> really the fastest way to get to the new version
<jiohdi> if you are willing to stand a few pre-bugs
<saege> hey, is there any option to minimize a window by clicking on its icon in the unity launcher?
<alaa_> hello
<benzaldehyde> alaa_: hello
<alaa_> can someone please help me with an issue in ubuntu one,...
<alaa_> well i have just upgraded to natty and i had 1 picture in the sync folder "pictures" while the pictures folder in the cloud had tons of files,and now when i started to sync the pictures folder again to download the images from the cloud to the PC,it asked me to "merge" it,....and when i said yes all the files in the pictures folder in the cloud are gone and only 1 picture uploaded to my ubuntu one in the pictures folder,....any idea how to recover the files
<alaa_> in
<alaa_> <alaa_>  the picture folder in ubuntuone ? or are they gone for good ? !
<alaa_> any ideas ?
<benzaldehyde> alaa_: i am sorry that happened, i do not know what to tell you
<alaa_> great :( :( :(
<benzaldehyde> alaa_: the term merge to me means to copy so why the files in cloud would have deleted is very odd
<IdleOne> alaa_: ask in #ubuntuone
<IdleOne> maybe they can help
<IdleOne> but it seems you may have lost those files I hate to say.
<alaa_> yeah seems so
<benzaldehyde> alaa_: do you have a dropbox account?
<alaa_> i have another PC at work thats synced and hope the files should me on it.
<IdleOne> alaa_: does ubuntu one have a Trash folder? maybe they aren't permanently deleted right away
<alaa_> no
<ceed^> After one of the latest compiz updates it leaks memory like there's no tomorrow. Starts out at 50mb and after a couple of hours it's 500 mb and it stays there. Anyone else seen this?
<alaa_> no
<benzaldehyde> alaa_: you might give it a try, they give out 2 GB of space and the backing up of anything you drop into it locally is sent to be mirrored remotely in your dropbox and i believe you can make some public and not public at your discretion
<ceed^> Come to this of it, the leak may be in the Unity plugin.
<alaa_> no i dont have a dropbox account :(
<alaa_> alright since am here already,.....
<alaa_> i gotta say,.....
<alaa_> in the ubuntone app in ubuntu theres a an option to sync folders localy,.....if u checked that while u have different files in the folders it asks  for "MERGE" but it doesnt actually merge anything it replaces everything across the PC and the cloud (atleast that what happened to me),so.....just to give you all ubuntuone devs,mentainers,..etc a heads up.
<delac> alaa_: please file a bug about that so that they may change the wording to something more clear
<alaa_> exactly
<alaa_> i will
<benzaldehyde> alaa_: email clients have an area to choose whether or not to keep email on the server after downloading or to delete them, it is a pretty straight forward setting. you might tell them to do likewise
<jamesklyne> any know how to remove the stupid workspace switcher icon from the side dock?
<benzaldehyde> jamesklyne: right click unlock, remove
<jamesklyne> does not work no menu on rt click
<jamesklyne> i tried that alot in all places of the icon :)
<jamesklyne> i cant even change its position of it either (11.04)
<benzaldehyde> jamesklyne: on that note i shall open this mammoth-sized bad of pretzels
<benzaldehyde> *bag
<jamesklyne> haha
<Paddy_NI> So has a decision been made as whether Unity will be default on 11.04?
<Paddy_NI> *as to whether or not
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> it will
<benzaldehyde> IdleOne: and yet i will still use fluxbox
<IdleOne> unless you see otherwise on Canonical's blog, Unity is default for 11.04
<jbicha> jamesklyne: there's no easy way to remove any of the bottom 4 icons in the launcher
<jbicha> that's by design
<Paddy_NI> IdleOne: Is it still crashing?
<jamesklyne> not on me
<IdleOne> Paddy_NI: don't know I am running 11.04 with classic desktop
<IdleOne> runs fine for me
<jamesklyne> jbicha thanks i saw a bug report for it after searching
<Paddy_NI> yeah I hear that from 2 or 3 people.. for everyone else not so much
<Paddy_NI> Anyway I intend on actually using my netbook to do so so unity wont be going near it
<Paddy_NI> * to do stuff
<jbicha> Unity still has some polish & crasher bugs but it's quite usable
<jamesklyne> i have it on my laptop and love it, but yeah its beta
<Paddy_NI> just about usable is not acceptable for me
<Paddy_NI> works or does not work.. that is about the height of it
<benzaldehyde> Paddy_NI: likewise
<Paddy_NI> benzaldehyde: yeah it's a simple philosophy :-)
<jbicha> it works Paddy, some design decisions could be tweaked
<Paddy_NI> jbicha: Like what.. I have not used it since they created the qt variant
<Paddy_NI> Curious to know what's going on?
<jbicha> I don't like how the applications & files & folders buttons take up valuable space on the launcher
<jbicha> it's too late for 11.04 for decisions like that to be changed
<neglesaks> ?question - any suggestions on how to fix the freeze at login screen for 11.04 beta with the last few days' updates?
<Paddy_NI> ah... where would you have them jbicha ?
<jamesklyne> is it that hard to copy "stacks" :P
<Paddy_NI> lol
<Paddy_NI> would like weird with a vertical bar would it not?
<Paddy_NI> *look
<jbicha> Paddy_NI: there are a few different mockups but something like this: http://unity.exemo.net/3/ where they show up when you open the dash
<jamesklyne> like a sideways ipad folder when is open maybe?
<Paddy_NI> click
<jbicha> neglesaks: what do you mean freeze at login? I haven't had that problem
<Paddy_NI> I have my mother using Jolicloud on her netbook jbicha
<Paddy_NI> jbicha: she loves it
<Paddy_NI> jbicha: no indicator-applets or appmenu though :-(
<neglesaks> i've heard it applies only to some systems; related to a kernel update. I get a frozen screen as soon as the login window with my usernal appears. the system does not rtespond to any input whatsoever
<neglesaks> nor can i drop out to TTY via ctrl-alt F1
<Paddy_NI> neglesaks: tried restarting gdm when it is like that
<Paddy_NI> oh
<jamesklyne> i think the right click menus that come up on the dock icons look nice, just let me stick some icons in one for organization
<Paddy_NI> jamesklyne: Icons in the context menus
<Paddy_NI> sounds noisy
<neglesaks> The system worked fien from ALpha 2 and up time last week. When i updates the OS (did NOT use partial upgrade), and rebooted, it started behaving like this
<jbicha> yeah, gnome turned off icons in menus a while back
<Paddy_NI> neglesaks: that was perhaps your problem
<Paddy_NI> neglesaks: you did not update it properly
<Paddy_NI> jbicha: yeah I prefer it actually
<Paddy_NI> keep it simple
<jamesklyne> not icons next to the text, i want "stack" like submenu i can drag my favorite crap inti
<Paddy_NI> hmm.. yeah perhaps there will be a plugin for that
<jamesklyne> but i like fancy :) maybe notso productive though
<Paddy_NI> once it stabilizes I wonder just how good the plugin api will be
<jamesklyne> it would be nice to if when you rt click on home icon, the top of the menu list was as it is, then a separator, then the subfolders of home listed
<lizard1> hi all
<lizard1> i have some ploblems, please help me...
<jamesklyne> hello
<jamesklyne> what are they?
<lizard1> 1st - i lost my gnome-desktop
<lizard1> after log-in no panels or icons
<lizard1> only desktop image
<lizard1> no right-mouse-menu too
<lizard1> work only alt_ctrl_del
<lizard1> and alt+ctrl+bspace
<lizard1> xubuntu session start normall
<lizard1> kubuntu session not start too
<jbicha> lizard1: is this your first time using Ubuntu 11.04?
<lizard1> yes
<jbicha> click the Ubuntu button in the top left of the screen, Ubuntu 11.04 has a significantly different interface
<alaa_> just alittle an off topic question,....how safe is drop box in-comparison to ubuntu one ? (i totally trust ubuntu one)
<lizard1> yestersday after upgrade all was work normal - today will ask for update and after reboot this begun
<lizard1> yesterday i have oly one prompblem with sound
<lizard1> but here me help solve it
<lizard1> but today it's return
<arand> alaa_: Well I don't think either is really much more or less trustworthy, dropbox has been around for longer, and would proably have had more time to make sure they can  be trusted, I guess...
<lizard1> but more important return gnome..... please
<arand> lizard1: If you mean dropping unity, no, that is not likely to happen, there will be ubuntu classic, if you need it.
<lizard1> unity is alternative for gnome?
<lizard1> well, by where my start-menu and panels?
<jamesklyne> there is no start menu
<arand> lizard1: Do you have the top left corner ubuntu logo?
<jamesklyne> per se
<lizard1> no
<lizard1> empty desktop image
<jiohdi> lizard1, one of the defaults is like all apps
<arand> Right, then that is some bug.
<hkfreedom> Unity is cool, but it take some times to familar with it.
<jiohdi> that is your new start menu
<hkfreedom> I just brought a intel 40G SSD, it is lighting fast in 10.10, but I cannot install 11.04 on it, it crashed in the middle.
<benzaldehyde> hkfreedom: use alternate
<jamesklyne> i have 11.04 in a 60gb corsair ssd
<jiohdi> if you do not like unity, and you want something ultra light I would suggest using iceWM and docky... changing icewm to the top, docky now works without compositing in 11.4 so it does not take up half the bottom screen and the combo works well
<arand> lizard1: Does ctrl+alt+del let you log out?
<lizard1> yes
<arand> lizard1: Can you log into the classic session?
<lizard1> no
<jamesklyne> hkfreedom: i havent had any issues with it.
<hkfreedom> benzaldehyde: alternate?
<lizard1> i have "ubuntu@" "ubuntu-classic" "ubuntu-gnome-shell" "xubuntu"
<hkfreedom> jamesklyne: are you using 64bit version?
<jamesklyne> yes'
<lizard1> 1st and 2nd can not log in
<lizard1> 3rd as i say
<lizard1> 4th normall
<jamesklyne> he means alternate install disc?
<hkfreedom> jamesklyne: Anyway, I will try it out later
<jamesklyne> i used the daily build
<jamesklyne> the first iso i used failed
<jamesklyne> but it failed on a hdd too
<hkfreedom> jamesklyne: oic. my new system is busy for work recently, so I will wait for 11.04 launch then try again :)
<jamesklyne> goodluck
<hkfreedom> when will 11.04 offical launch?
<arand> lizard1: Well something is oing wrong, I don't know what though
<arand> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not intended for production systems.
<hkfreedom> Thanks.
<neglesaks> ? - any way to stop the boot sequence on a GRUB2 system and drop out to CLI?
<nperry> neglesaks: Hold shift, choose recovery option, then choose drop to shell..
<neglesaks> Thank you!
<Paddy_NI> Hey I know this may be the wrong channel but do the Elementary team have an IRC channel?
<Paddy_NI> got it
<nperry> #elementary
<nperry> Oh, sorry, late.
<nperry> Afternoon all..
<nperry> Sat up in the summer house with laptop while watching a movie..
<nperry> **insert comment about weather being good**
<jamesklyne> lizard1: do you have nvidia gfx?
<lizard1> yes
<rocky> with the new unity/nautilus/whatever interface .. .how do i create an application shortcut that launches inside a terminal ?
<jiohdi> rocky, on desktop you can chose create new launcher and under properties chose inside terminal
<jiohdi> once created you can deposit it anywhere you like
<rocky> jiohdi: oh i see it, thanks
<jamesklyne> darn i found a bug report with lizard1 problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/756492
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 756492 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity fails to load fully" [Undecided,New]
<jamesklyne> but he left
<mikehh> synaptic package manager keeps crashing on me
<mikehh> I am finding all natty amd64/i386 and Kubuntu exceedingly unstable at the moment
<mikehh> in fact I can;t get Kubuntu to run at all
<kella> Is there any way to disable the alert from disk utility that "a disk is reporting problems" ?
<yofel> rather odd as kubuntu runs perfectly fine here
<yofel> haven't used synaptic at all though since muon was invented
<mikehh> yofel: I installed Kubuntu amd64 a few days ago - got it working, and the last couple of days can't get it to boot
<mikehh> ran dpkg from recovery - still fails
<yofel> where does it stop?
<mikehh> straight after log in
<mikehh> displays some info on console and then just hangs
<yofel> urgh, could you get a ~/.xsession-errors file after such a failed attempt? The errors file from the previous login is kept in ~/.xsession-errors.old
<mikehh> yofel:  - 4th line -> x-terminal-emulator: Fatal IO error: client killed
<yofel> ok, I have no idea what that means...
<mikehh> yofel: me either :-}
<yofel> or rather why the hell x-terminal-emulator would crash so soon
<penguin42> mikehh: Anything in dmesg?
<ceed^> Ah my compiz bug just got confirmed. Would hate it if it was my puter :)
<delac> any way to hide Most Frequently Used and Apps Available for Download from Dash?
<mikehh> penguin42: not that makes any sense - seems ok
<penguin42> if you want to post it we can see if it makes sense to use
<mikehh> penguin42: there does not seem to be any errors there
<penguin42> ok
<ivancp> Hello everyone
<ivancp> do you know if the bug #629444 is solved in 11.04 version?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 629444 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "100 percent cpu usage and keyboard layouts switching automatically (dup-of: 625793)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629444
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 625793 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Maverick) "Regression: Multiple Keyboard Layouts unusable: continuously changes layout + 100% CPU usage [updated]" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625793
<ivancp> thankyou!
<mongy> When playing a song in banshee, can I stop it notifying me of song change when I use the sound menu to skip back/forward?  I know what song is playing whe nusing sound menu, so a notification is not needed.
<mongy> I realise this is a feature used when the app is not in focus...
<wzssyqa> #1
<wzssyqa> ivancp: it's a bot
<wzssyqa> ubottu: #1
<yofel> # does nothing, you need to use bug or lp
<ivancp> thank you for you help... I will download the new version the it is released..
<wzssyqa> yofel: o, thx, i am "talking" with it privately now
<dupondje> wooow :)
<dupondje> Installed Gnome3, but doesn't look like nice :(
<syn-ack> dupondje, Congrats, you just broke Unity as well
<dupondje> I knew :)
<dupondje> Any idea how I can fix my windows ? Seems like all screens are with no skin
<dupondje> ugly looking :P
<syn-ack> Don't know. I don't run Gnome3
<bullgard4> mongy: What do you mean by "sound menu"?
<mongy> the volume icon
<mongy> in indicator menu
<dupondje> mmm weird
<dupondje> :(§
<mongy> its a minor annoyance really..   not too worried about it
<bullgard4> mongy: I am sorry. My Banshee 2.0.0 does only have the menus Media, Edit, View, Playback, Tools and Help. No more.
<mongy> mine too.  Im just saying, when a song is playing, and you use the sound menu controls to go back/forward it notifies you when changing track..which is normally ok, if the app is on another desktop or minimised, but I dont need to see a notification if I am looking at the sound menu which also tells me whats playing
<syn-ack> mongy, Understood
<dupondje> Nobody here on Gnome3 ?
<dupondje> :)
<coz_> dupondje,  you will never catch me using it :)
<bullgard4> dupondje: I did not dare to install it yet.
<syn-ack> I'm not going to install Gnome3 until I get up the motivation to build a bare VM for such a task
<salty-horse> is there a way to download the package update-manager will download in advance, to help speed up the process when I actually upgrade? (I know some stuff will be out of date, but it will reduce the time I need to be near the machine when upgrading)
<bullgard4> salty-horse: What strange things are you trying to accomplish?
<Paddy_NI> Is it possible to get overlay scrollbars on maverick?
<bullgard4> Paddy_NI: This channel is no Maverick.
<Paddy_NI> Yes I know, you are stating the obvious
<salty-horse> bullgard4, ugprading usually involves several hours of downloading and then a few hours where things are installing and then pausing to ask me questions in random packages that overwrite config files in /etc. I want to make the download process a bit faster. I thought to reduce that time by downloading some packages and setting a new local data source in apt to fetch them from
<bullgard4> salty-horse: Too complicated for me. I just download erverything which Download Manager offers.
<salty-horse> oh well :)
<smallfoot-> in synaptic, if you have removed packages and want delete leftover configfiles, thne apply button isnt ther ein synaptic
<penguin42> hmm very pointy narwhals on the installer
<delac> salty-horse: I think you need to use apt-get with -d parameter. It might also work for upgrade but I'm not sure...
<trism> salty-horse: you can use the alternative cd to supplement the upgrade, then you only need to download the packages not on the cd (although depending on the install, can be quite a bit) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades#Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD
<salty-horse> trism, I missed that, thanks! also, fix your browser to use %20 when copying URL's :D
<mongy> desktop locked up.. gah.
<Tigerplug292> need to get my nvidia card working with 11.04 .. any help?
<bjsnider> it should work unles it's old
<bjsnider> the 173/96 drivers don't work  yet
<Tigerplug292> bjsnider, ... no luck so far and it worked with 10.10
<bjsnider> yeah but what card is it?
<Tigerplug292> bjsnider ... I keep getting a prompt saying that  I dont have the hardware to support unity
<Tigerplug292> lemme check the exact name
<Tigerplug292> bjsnider, GeForce 8500 GT
<bjsnider> just use jockey to install nvidia-current
<Tigerplug292> bjsnider, sorry - I'm pretty new - jockey?
<bjsnider> hardware drivers manager
<Tigerplug292> ah thanks for your help
<esco> hi, im using 11.04 alpha 3 and i want to upgrade to the beta 1, can i do this through the terminal, or do i need to download an iso and install it that way?
<yofel> !final | esco
<ubottu> esco: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<iceroot> esco: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<arand> Don't dist-upgrade unless researched......
 * BUGabundo hugs aptitude
<mongy> really not sure if I like those new scrollbars or not yet... give it some time.
<arand> Well, don't full-upgrade unless researched is equivalent :þ
<arand> These overlay scrollbars require compiz don't they?
<jussi> ok, Im getting a bit of a problem here.
<jussi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/592289/
<jussi> Ive tried this:
<jussi> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jussi> but no dice. anyone know how to fix it?
<ceed^> anyone here using Evolutio on fully updated natty?
<benzaldehyde> jussi: did you try killall
<ceed^> *Evolution
<Logan_> !anyone | ceed^
<ubottu> ceed^: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jussi> benzaldehyde: last I remember you shouldnt kill it because it leaves it in a bad state. thats what the fuser command is for iirc
<ceed^> There's no use asking it if no one active here right now uses Evolution. Anyhow, after some updates yesterday calendars doesn't work in Evolution, so I wondered if anyone else has experienced this?
<piero> When the final Natty is delivered, my upgrade from 10.10 will be as good as a fresh install from stratch?
<benzaldehyde> jussi: not to mince words but are you talking about a hung apt-get?
<yofel> jussi: as said in the other #, you killed the lock on the wrong file
<yofel> and are you *sure* nothing else is installing something? as the apt cache should only be locked while downloading/installing pkg
<yofel> *pkgs
<rww> piero: theoretically
<Guest5612> anyone know how to adjust the tool bar on Natty
<Guest5612> like are there options fo rit
<piero> rww, cool. Personally, I think my home dir is the worst problem when upgrading to a new version, because it have a lot of config files from outdated programs. Should I delete my configuration files?
<rww> piero: if you'd like. I usually do.
<delac> Guest5612: you mean the Launcher on the left or menubar on the top panel?
<piero> thanks rww
<Guest5612> well the one on the left
<delac> Guest5612: do you have compiz-config-settings-manager installed?
<Guest5612> yeah that is but I am not locked in to using it
<delac> Guest5612: the settings that affec the Launcher are in the Unity plugin
<Guest5612> ahh ok
<benzaldehyde> jussi: i closed a terminal window durring an apt-get install once and had to kill it to use the package manager, didn't seem to cause any harm but if you are worried you could shutdown -rF now
<jussi> benzaldehyde: Ive got it sorted thanks.
<benzaldehyde> jussi: that is good how though
<benzaldehyde> *great/awesome
<jussi> benzaldehyde: I was using the correct command, but the wrong path (the lock on /var/lib/dpkg/lock was the one I was using fuser on, but var/cache/apt/archives/lock was locked)
<Guest5612> so i shut off that plug in and now I cant pull up any apps
<benzaldehyde> jussi: i see, sorry about that i did not see your pastebin file until after suggesting kill all and not wearing my goggles :) just woke up
<benzaldehyde> ceed^: i do not know if this is of much use to you but i had to change a LANG setting to get the 'calendar' command functioning
<ceed^> benzaldehyde, it worked fine Friday, but when I opened it today Evolution got grey and unresponsive for 30 secs and there's no entries in any of the calendars including local.
<delac> Guest5612: um, most likely. Unity is responsible of most of the desktop enviroment you see. Got it back?
<ceed^> benzaldehyde, where do you change the LANG setting? In Evolution?
<benzaldehyde> ceed^: i do not know. you wouldn't happen to have the time?
<benzaldehyde> ceed^: specifically though i was talking about the CLI command 'calendar' nothing to do with evolution
<Breetai> Hi all, I did an safe-upgrade and on natty and when I rebooted, I no longer have the "ubuntu" menu and I have a 2nd set of applets over near the left hand side? Any idea whats wrong?
<dupondje> lol
<benzaldehyde> Breetai: unbuntu, menu? are you asking about the panels at the top and bottom the GUI?
<dupondje> Breetai: just booted into Unity ? ;)
<Breetai> Yes, just booted into unity
<Guest5612> No I cant figure out how to get it back
<Guest5612> haha
<Breetai> Here is what it looks like (picture worth a thousand words) http://tinypic.com/r/2dra0xd/7
<guntbert> how can I access the main menu (using unity)?
<Guest5612> I have lost all control, Ithink the only thing I can do is create a launcher
<Guest5612> so i am trying to figure out the compiz launcher is at
<guntbert> Guest5612: use this launcher to start gnome-terminal, and another one for gnome-panel   (thats what I did)
<xtcx> anyone know why I'm having continuing crashes(artifacts on the screen at random times), occasional lockups when I hit the maximize button, and occasionally the system locks up at gdm(in all lock ups I can still move the cursors)
<Breetai> I am sure there is some way to delete the second set of indicator applets
<Guest5612> use what launcher
<Volkodav> compiz is a memory hog now huh ?
<guntbert> Guest5612: you said you can only create a launcher....
<Guest5612> yeah
<Guest5612> so what I will need to do is either start compiz or cairo-doock
<rhalff_> hi I have not sound in tvtime, but yet I can see the device as input, and when i select it I see the indicators show there is sound produced, how can I route that input to my output sound ? (Shouldn't that happen automatically)
<Breetai> hmmm, unity-2d works, only has 1 set of indicators, the button is there for the ubuntu logo, but no image on the button
<guntbert> Guest5612: my idea was to first start a terminal and the the "classical" panel, when the launcher doesn't show
<Guest5612> well to do that I would have to launch that
<Guest5612> but it makes more sense to me to start the actual app instead
<Guest5612> maybe I am using the term "launchcer" wrong
<Guest5612> would anyone know the path to start compiz
<guntbert> Guest5612: /usr/bin/compiz
<delac> Guest5612: can you star gconf-editor?
<delac> start*
<graingert> when are 0px borders coming back?
<Guest5612> yeah I got it
<Guest5612> I just made a launcher for cairo-dock and from there started compiz
<Guest5612> I think there is not enough options for Unity
<Guest5612> I dont mind the bar on the left but I think that the one on the top is the one that bugs me
<delac> Guest5612: unfortunately there is really no options for the top panel
<delac> Guest5612: I gues they might introduce some at some point, but there wont be many of them
<dupondje> Somebody around that can help me with a XFS & 4k disks question ? :)
<lizard_2k1> who know why system ask me install 0.8.2-2-1mint3 instead 0.8.2-2ubuntu21 ?
<ubuntuguy> I made a bootable usb for ubuntu 11.04 using the disk partition thingy on ubuntu 10.10, and I freed up some space, so I used it yesterday and all my changes from yesterday are still here, I just wanted to know where everything was saving
<lizard_2k1> /home/user_name
<ubuntuguy> lizard, it's saving in my homefolder?
<lizard_2k1> here saving all your settings
<ZzDead> Anyone having issues with firefox sorta... forcing its way as default browser when chrome is set as the default?
<ubuntuguy> I can't even get chrome to install
<ubuntuguy> I just hate how the firefox global menu bar disappearances
<ubuntuguy> and stuff
<ZzDead> Really? I think i just added the ppa for it.
<ubuntuguy> Yeah, I tried to install through software center
<ubuntuguy> and got some bull error
<ubuntuguy> I'm sure they'll work it out by final release
<ubuntuguy> But so far, I'm loving unity
<ubuntuguy> Glad I no longer have to use docky
<ubuntuguy> xD
<gordonjcp> I need to find what the proper terminology is for the things in the top bar
<ubuntuguy> Another cool thing is that my trackpad isn't multi touch but I can two finger scroll
<ubuntuguy> xD
<gordonjcp> and I need to find out how to add stuff to the top bar
<gordonjcp> I've lost my weather applet and the volume control is broken
<ubuntuguy> I didn't isntall ubuntu 11.04 yet, running live cd
<ubuntuguy> It';s not stable enough
<ubuntuguy> firefox won't even open up for me
<ubuntuguy> :l
<ubuntuguy> nvm, just got it
<ubuntuguy> ha
<ubuntuguy> new software center owns all
<ubuntuguy> :][
<ubuntuguy> Anyone else enjoyign ubuntu 11.04?
<ubuntuguy> enjoying
<jiohdi> I am enjoying that 11.04 allows me to use docky in icewm
<jiohdi> something not really possible on 10.10
<ubuntuguy> Why use docky when you have the panel?
<ubuntuguy> and what's icewm?
<jiohdi> docky with icewm makes a very light set up
<jiohdi> icewm is about the lightest desktop manager you can find outside of plain terminals
<ubuntuguy> Oh
<ubuntuguy> what else do you enjoy
<ubuntuguy> I also love the global menu's
<ubuntuguy> :D
<jiohdi> just seems to have fixed things that were not working properly in 10.10
<ubuntuguy> such as
<jiohdi> global menus are part of a desktop
<jiohdi> docky is the big one for me as I like it
<ubuntuguy> I use docky in 10.10, but won't be using it in 11.04
<jiohdi> can't think of anything specific off hand at the moment
<jiohdi> are you using unity?
<ubuntuguy> yeah
<ubuntuguy> for 11.04
<jiohdi> unity would not load for me, dont know why
<ubuntuguy> aww
<ubuntuguy> it's a bug
<ubuntuguy> but unity is quite nice
<ubuntuguy> I love change
<jiohdi> I tried unity before did not love it
<ubuntuguy> :O
<ubuntuguy> Hey
<ubuntuguy> do you think I should do a fresh install
<ubuntuguy> or should I wait
<jiohdi> was very restrictive and did not allow for much playing around
<ubuntuguy> until
<ubuntuguy> 11.10
<ubuntuguy> With compiz, you could do quite a bit of editing
<jiohdi> if you are using beta now, it will update gradually to the full install
<ubuntuguy> I'm using live cd
<ubuntuguy> Beta= unstable
<jiohdi> I am using beta, its fine
<jiohdi> so far
<ubuntuguy> live usb
<ubuntuguy> well
<ubuntuguy> ubuntu software center messes up on me
<ubuntuguy> quite often
<ubuntuguy> etc
<jiohdi> the only issue I have noticed so far is flash crashes a lot in firefox4
<jiohdi> works fine in opera
<ubuntuguy> Yeah
<ubuntuguy> same
<ubuntuguy> firefox messes up a lot for me
<jiohdi> oddly firefox4 in 10.10 seems to be more stable
<ubuntuguy> Yeah
<ubuntuguy> but I'm a global chrome
<ubuntuguy> type of guy
<jiohdi> I like chrome over firefox, but I like Opera better than both
<ubuntuguy> I didn't like opera
<jiohdi> version 11 is ok
<jiohdi> what did you not like?
<ubuntuguy> Idk, just prefered google chrome, as I'm using a netbook
<jiohdi> I am using a net top
<ubuntuguy> 11.04 is perfect for my netbook
<ubuntuguy> :O
<ubuntuguy> such weird names
<ubuntuguy> xD
<ubuntuguy> I'm so glad I switched to ubuntu from windows though
<ubuntuguy> although windows 7 is awesome
<jiohdi> nettops are like netbooks minus the screen and keyboard, which are usb plugged in
<ubuntuguy> yeah, ik
<ubuntuguy> I'm netbook is beast though
<ubuntuguy> could play minecraft on normal
<ubuntuguy> range
<jiohdi> I did not like vista and windows 7 is not impressing me either
<ubuntuguy> and little lag
<ubuntuguy> windows 7 doesn't impress, but it gets the job done
<jiohdi> my room mate has w7 on her computer
<ubuntuguy> it's alright
<ubuntuguy> I love the interface
<jiohdi> she is hard core AOL user and will not switch to linux
<ubuntuguy> lol
<ubuntuguy> linux is so simple
<ubuntuguy> espically ubuntu
<jiohdi> if it ran AOL I could likely convince her... but she is an old dog and refuses to learn new tricks
<ubuntuguy> lol
<ubuntuguy> Which college?
<jiohdi> ?
<ubuntuguy> nvm
<ubuntuguy> lol
<jiohdi> I am 50 and she is 66
<ubuntuguy> aww
<ubuntuguy> couldn't of guessed
<ubuntuguy> xD
<jiohdi> some us old ones like new things :)
<ubuntuguy> Yeah, know a lot lol
<ubuntuguy> thing I love about windows 7
<ubuntuguy> is it's speed
<ubuntuguy> compared to vista
<ubuntuguy> Wonder how windows 8 will come out
<jiohdi> she has a faster machine so its hard for me to gauge
<ubuntuguy> Hey, what do you think about macs?
<jiohdi> too expensive
<ubuntuguy> Yeah
<ubuntuguy> lol
<ubuntuguy> way to expensive
<jiohdi> now that they are using intel, they are just an expensive version of linux
<jiohdi> why buy the pig for a little bit of sausage
<ubuntuguy> Yeah
<ubuntuguy> so true
<ubuntuguy> soooo true
<jiohdi> we cheap sicilians like free
<ubuntuguy> I personally prefer linux
<ubuntuguy> Yeah, I love ubuntu
<jiohdi> I am using ubuntu on 2 machines and mint on another
<jiohdi> mint is basically ubuntu too
<ubuntuguy> mint
<ubuntuguy> hm
<ubuntuguy> heard of it
<gordonjcp> jiohdi: Mac OSX is more like FreeBSD than Linux
<jiohdi> its ubuntu with more restricted stuff and non-free stuff
<gordonjcp> jiohdi: be careful of that, it can bite you ;-)
<jiohdi> gordonjcp, potatoe tuber
<jiohdi> bite how?
<ubuntuguy> lol
<gordonjcp> jiohdi: well, you get used to doing things the Linux way, and then use OSX
<ubuntuguy> freebsd looked ugly
<gordonjcp> now you've got to get used to the BSD way
<gordonjcp> ... except
<jiohdi> I could never get BSD to work on any of my machines
<gordonjcp> if you use FreeBSD and you switch to Mac OSX it's actually *worse*
<gordonjcp> because then the differences are so small but important
<ubuntuguy> Can someone explain freebsd to me
<ubuntuguy> why isn't it a linux operating system
<ubuntuguy> ?
<gordonjcp> ubuntuguy: why isn't Windows a Linux operating system?
<jiohdi> freebsd is another unix like system, but different from both linux and mac
<ubuntuguy> Well, that's not what I meant
<gordonjcp> ubuntuguy: ... because it's totally bloody different
<ubuntuguy> I meant like
<jiohdi> I have been told that bsd is more stable and secure than linux, but since it will not work for me, I cannot tell
<ubuntuguy> Since it's not a linux operating system, they have even less software present for it's users
<jiohdi> bsd can use a lot of linux packages without much fuss
<ubuntuguy> AW
<ubuntuguy> ok
<jiohdi> if you can make it work
<ubuntuguy> is freebsd user friendly?
<jiohdi> less than ubuntu more than unix
<gordonjcp> ubuntuguy: unixy OSes tend to be fairly easy to port between
<gordonjcp> but FreeBSD is completely different to Linux
<jiohdi> not so different, it can use gnome and kde
<ubuntuguy> Watching reviews now
<ubuntuguy> May try it in virtual machine
<ubuntuguy> xD
<ubuntuguy> I see that it uses gnome
<jiohdi> probably a newbie to both linux and bsd would be hard pressed to see much difference
<ubuntuguy> :O
<jiohdi> more experienced users would be the ones who would notice the differences right away
<ubuntuguy> I may try it
<ubuntuguy> because I'm boreed
<ubuntuguy> lol
<jiohdi> I was bored last year... installed different versions of linux for weeks :)
<ubuntuguy> lol
<jiohdi> was using an old compaq with 256 ram to see which versions would work best
<ubuntuguy> That most of been a fun experiment
<ubuntuguy> Which one won?
<jiohdi> icewm
<jiohdi> on ubuntu
<jiohdi> or debian
<jiohdi> debian was easier to install
<jiohdi> I liked puppy linux a lot but it was very confusing to me when it came to finding packages
<jiohdi> hardly anything worked straight forwards
<ubuntuguy> Yeah, I hear of puppy
<ubuntuguy> heard*\
<jiohdi> quirky was pretty kewl too
<ubuntuguy> I only tried ubuntu
<jiohdi> but I kept retreating back to either icewm or ldxe
<ubuntuguy> and don't plan on leaving it
<jiohdi> the hackers tell me that ubuntu is training wheels
<ubuntuguy> I don't get it
<ubuntuguy> lol
<jiohdi> but then again, they see the matrix without imaging screens.... just reading the raw code :)
<rww> If you care about what other people think of your distro choice, you'll be forever changing distros.
<jiohdi> they use things like fluxbox and crunchbox
<rww> Somebody dislikes every distro ;P
<ubuntuguy> Hackers?
<jiohdi> people who are hard core
<rww> And for any given distro and any given person criticizing it, there is someone smarter than that person using that distro :)
<jiohdi> most of us use the frontend of computers, they use the backends
<jiohdi> they make the front ends for us
<jiohdi> whom they take pitty upon
<ubuntuguy> brb
<ubuntuguy> I just discovered pc-bsd
<ubuntuguy> lol
<jiohdi> bsd has several flavor
<jiohdi> s
 * IdleOne is slightly insulted and being pitied by the hackers who read the matrix
<rww> Anyways, I think we might be straying into #ubuntu-offtopic territory.
<jiohdi> might be.... hah! :)
<IdleOne> right
<jiohdi> been
#ubuntu+1 2012-04-02
<snadge> and maybe even a songlist object that contains a dynamically allocated array of these song objects which are like 1MB each :p
<snadge> ive always hated object oriented programming.. not because i fail to understand it.. but because people who advocate it.. fail to understand how pointless it is ; )
<penguin42> snadge: There are some bits of it as useful; unfortunately people tend to go mad with it and create zillions of objects
<snadge> yeah i guess one way of looking at it is.. most programmers are bad.. giving them more ways to shoot themselves in the foot, or create masterpieces of design that are woefully inefficient.. isnt necessarily the best idea
<snadge> i guess open source fixes that.. as long as people are paying attention ;)
<penguin42> snadge: It depends on the project to some extent - some are more careful about footprint/size/performance than others
<bagels> hi all! Why can't I see/change assistive technologies options?
<bagels> like, I can't find the onscreen keyboard, I can't zoom in on my screen, anything.
<Daekdroom> bagels, power indicator (top right) > System Settings > Accessibility (last row)
<bagels> cool! how can I learn more about this?
<penguin42> try it!
<bagels> there's a setting for keyboard shortcuts>zoom in, zoom out,
<bagels> is that for my monitor resolution?
<Daekdroom> Nope.
<bagels> because compiz desktop zoom doesn't do anything.
<Daekdroom> That is compiz's desktop zoom.
<bagels> right, it's more of a separate question
<bagels> basically I have this:
<bagels> a netbook with a touchscreen, the Dell Inspiron Duo
<penguin42> is that the thing that kind of flips in the lid?
<bagels> when I flip it to tablet mode, I want to zoom in on the screen to push the X and - buttons with my pudgy fingers
<bagels> penguin42: yes! :D
<bagels> now, I went to this website:
<bagels> hold up, linking
<bagels> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1658635
<bagels> scroll down to tablet recognition mode
<bagels> there's keyboard shortcuts,
<bagels> so I was thinking I could set Keyboard Shortcuts for Zoom to opening and closing
<bagels> but that doesn't work
<penguin42> bagels: So I guess the thing to find out is whether the setkeycodes stuff has worked
<bagels> well i think it did, because they seem to have registered.
<briankb> a program I compiled yesterday doesn't show up in unity search. I want to add it to the unity bar as a shortcut icon, how can I do that?
<penguin42> bagels: 'registered'?
<bagels> it's just that nothing zooming works
<bagels> yeah, penguin42 when I click the keyboard shortcut to set a new binding, it comes up when I open/close the lid as Launch 1 and Launch 2
<penguin42> ok
<bagels> penguin42: however I can't get any kind of key binding to make zoom work, it's like there's only one resolution
<penguin42> bagels: I'm not sure how those zooms work
<bagels> penguin42: I wouldn't mind just a way to bind a command that makes my resolution go bigger.
<penguin42> bagels: It might be worth checking if you're running Unity or Unity2d
<bagels> penguin42: does that make sense?  I just want to go from 1366x600 (or something like that) to like 800x[something 16:9]
<bagels> penguin42: unity 2d
<penguin42> bagels: Hmm well I think you could do that with xrandr - but there's probably a better way
<bagels> do you think d is preventing it from happening/
<bagels> I had some esoteric zoom in/out app in my unity launcher that worked a few months ago,
<bagels> and I think I was running 3d
<penguin42> bagels: I don't know, but I wouldn't be too surprised if those zoom things are done with some GL stuff in unity and maybe not done in 2d (or just a bug?)
<bagels> penguin42 ^
<bagels> penguin42: how do i switch to 3D?
<penguin42> bagels: Not sure, it might have taken a dislike to your graphics card and decided against it
<bagels> penguin42: I manually installed 2d
<penguin42> do you get an option when you login on the lightdm stuff as you enter your password
<bagels> penguin42: it automatically logs me in
<penguin42> ah hmm, maybe turn that autologin off
<DropsOfSerenity> or just logout
<penguin42> DropsOfSerenity: Ah, didn;t realise logout got you back to that even on autologin
<penguin42> right, bed
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> i am using 12.04
<Yaaaaaa> upgraded to 12.04, my sound still works but now alsa mixer says: cannot load mixer controls: Invalid argument
<hellyeah> i have a username and password
<bagels> well that didn't work
<hellyeah> and i correclty type it
<hellyeah> when i am in pure shell i can join the system
<hellyeah> but when i am in gdm i cant
<hellyeah> why
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> hello knock knock konck :D
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> some pls respond
<hellyeah> why anyone dont respond
<jbicha> !patience | ubottu
<ubottu> jbicha: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hellyeah> i hope i can tell what my problem is
<hellyeah> in login screen i cannot join the system with username and password but in pure shall ctrl + alt + f1 ş can join the system with same username and password
<bitplane-> hi, does eclipse work for anyone else?
<bitplane-> I get this: http://pastie.org/3712044
<bagels> hi all.  My touchpad on my netbook suddenly stopped working mid-session.  Tried rebooting, logging out, etc.  tried doing what help.ubuntu.com said, no luck.  fortunately my touch screen works, but that's annoying after a while
<snadge> hmm.. who works on indicator-multiload?
<snadge> it uses up too much resources
<snadge> i know its not an official applet.. but it probably should be.. i liked the old system resource meter in gnome 2
<bitplane-> hmm how do I get sun/oracle java nowadays?
<Logan_> bitplane-: Why would you want that?
<jlb181> bitplane, try http://pastebin.com/ST5APH5n
<Logan_> OpenJDK works just as well, if not better.
<bitplane-> Logan_ I guess I don't really want it, but Eclipse won't start
<Logan_> Then that's probably an Eclipse issue...
<bitplane-> can you test eclipse for me in 12.04 before I raise a bug?
<Logan_> Sure.
<bitplane-> http://pastie.org/3712044 <- that's the error I get
<bitplane-> I'm guessing it's a classpath issue?
 * Logan_ tests.
<bitplane-> I'm not too hot on Java, I kinda grasp the basics. Just wanna do some Android dev
<Logan_> Wow, that's a lot of dependencies. Oh well; I'll uninstall them afterward.
<bitplane-> hehe yeah it's a big bugger. Java is fat and ugly
<Logan_> Downloading.
<bitplane-> thanks :)
<Logan_> np
<Logan_> 75%
<Logan_> Okay, testing now.
<Logan_> bitplane-: http://i.imgur.com/do4tA.png
<Logan_> Is that what happens to you?
<bitplane-> yep that's the one
<Logan_> Yep, same error in the log.
<Logan_> workbench
 * Logan_ checks the bug list.
<bitplane-> excellent, thank you. I'll raise it. I see a similar bug from an old ubuntu release, but not for this one
<Logan_> Oh, here we go:
<Logan_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/970475
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 970475 in eclipse (Ubuntu) "eclipse doesn't start !MESSAGE Missing imported package com.ibm.icu.text_0.0.0." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Logan_> bitplane-: ^ There's the bug.
<Logan_> Reported yesterday, actually.
<Logan_> There's a workaround in the comments.
<bitplane-> is that the same bug?
<Logan_> Yes.
<Logan_> I have the same exact error in my log.
<Logan_> Haven't tried the workaround yet, though.
<bitplane-> oh yes I see it
<Logan_> See comment #2.
<bitplane-> workaround works :)
<bitplane-> thanks!
<Logan_> Yep, wfm too.
<Logan_> No problem. :-)
<bitplane-> sorry for making you install all that crap on your machine!
<Logan_> Haha, no worries.
<Logan_> I might end up using Eclipse in the future, so I'll leave it there. :-P
<Logan_> (I have a ton of space anyway.)
<dv310p3r> Does anyone know of any themes for the Gnome 3 classic desktop.
<dv310p3r> Can I use theme for Gnome 2?
<anthropos> i don't think gnome 2 themes work out of the box
<anthropos> but a lot of them are ported
<anthropos> there are a bunch of gnome 3 themes on deviant art, and other places.
<dv310p3r> anthropos, and they work in classic mode?
<anthropos> sorry, I don't know. I don't; think they'd work if you're running gnome-shell at all
<anthropos> they will work fine of course if you are actually using gnome 2
<snadge> maybe someone in here has an opinion.. fellow sysadmins / data centre warriors
<anthropos> which ubuntu can do
<dv310p3r> anthropos, I can run gnome 2 on 12.04?
<snadge> drive in a raid 1 set on a backup server.. failed after 2.1 years power on time.. it was a seagate 1TB NS.. i have the option to replace it with an AS for $105, or an SV35 for $166
<anthropos> yes
<anthropos> i haven't tried to do so, but I would be shocked if you couldn't
<anthropos> you may need to install it yourself
<anthropos> but I doubt even that
<snadge> are the surveilance drives worth the extra coin in a DC environment.. (powered on 24x7 and thrashed for a few hours a day) .. or is it a bit of a waste of money
<anthropos> raid 1 for backup dude, wtf?
<snadge> err raid 0 maybe
<anthropos> nm, raid 1
<anthropos> i may have mixed them up
<anthropos> it's mirrored right?
<anthropos> raid 1 is mirrored, i'm sorry
<anthropos> raid 0 is striped
<snadge> yeah mirrored
<anthropos> anyways i don't know the answer to your question, sorry
<anthropos> i'm not sure what extra features the 'surveillance' drives actually offer
<anthropos> segate's site says they are literally designed for surveillance systems, so i'm not sure why they would be better for backup
<snadge> anthropos: designed for 24x7 operation.. continuos writing
<roasted> hello!
<patr|ck> Hello all. If I wanna do an apt-get install pogo and make sure it really really works, then what can I do please?
<patr|ck> system was up to date to the moment when i performed the command
<patr|ck> the error message is: can not locate the package
<patr|ck> "pogo"
<Logan_> patr|ck: Is that from a PPA? It doesn't exist in the default repositories.
<patr|ck> oh, maybe i need to add a repository then, that will be hint enough for the moment. thank you :)
<patr|ck> btw.
<patr|ck> (when i may say that)
<patr|ck> I FEEL AN AWESOME LTS COMING!
<patr|ck> i loved Ubuntu 10.04 for so long now its time for something new, right? :D
<Logan_> patr|ck: I've been running 12.04 since Alpha 2, and I love it.
<patr|ck> alpha2 and beta1 were too tricky for my skill level :D
<Logan_> I even deleted Windows because I found myself not using it anymore.
<patr|ck> wow!
<patr|ck> means "wine" can play foreign binaries perfectly now?
<Logan_> Haha, no, sadly.
<patr|ck> bummer!
<patr|ck> i have something which could be even more entertaining than Second Life but its ... you know, PROPRIETARY IDEA MANUFACTORING.
<patr|ck> no clue how to "free" that
<patr|ck> so it works smoothly
<patr|ck> on the other side. maybe i should go by example and follow richard stallmans lifestyle a little bit more
<patr|ck> and say "no" to these types of temptations? maybe.
<patr|ck> sorry for the ramblings, bbl
<roothorick> both empathy and pidgin are utterly worthless for voice calling over Google Talk, I'm in the process of filing bugs right now
<roothorick> what else should I try?L
<ChogyDan> google's plugin?
<roothorick> ChogyDan: then I have to leave Gmail open in a browser tab at all times and don't get visual notifications
<roothorick> not exactly ideal
<roothorick> actually, the biggest problem with that is I have to go hunting around to find Gmail when I hear the ring
<roothorick> at that point I might as well just answer it with my cell
<roothorick> I want a setup that, upon an incoming call, presents me with a dialog I can click to start the conversation right then and there
<roothorick> Pidgin gives the popup, but apparently can't connect the call properly
<patr|ck> roothorick: i can so relate to what you wrote
<patr|ck> (in the first part)
<roothorick> my overall impression with Voice is "very, very rough"
<patr|ck> why some people do voice and video conferencing when they do not have to is a myth to me tho.
<roothorick> even on Windows it's awkward and full of gotchas
<roothorick> seems like, if you're not using an Android device to interface with it, you have to use a browser, with all the limitations that come with that
<patr|ck> maybe i find clue about this some day :D
<patr|ck> i prefer letter, mail or FAX.
<roothorick> yeah, the main reason I started looking into Voice is because I want to send/receive SMS without having to pay for an actual SMS connection
<patr|ck> ah!
<roothorick> works great on Android. Windows? Browser only. No notification on new messages. Linux? Same.
<patr|ck> thats the trouble, i can see it.
<patr|ck> what exactly would you do about it if you could make wishes as much as you like?
<roothorick> one, integrate Voice SMS with Talk. There's no excuse, these should be connected at the hip.
<patr|ck> hmmm, interesting
<roothorick> I should be able to send/receive SMS through Voice via Pidgin or Empathy connected to Talk
<patr|ck> send SMS by your own voice?
<roothorick> nonono
<patr|ck> thats what you desire?
<patr|ck> oh.
<roothorick> Google Voice does SMS stuff
<roothorick> but you have to go through Voice to send/receive SMS
<roothorick> it's not connected to Talk in any way
<patr|ck> maybe these engineers got reason which i dont know about yet... hmmmm
<patr|ck> they drink lots of "smart water" you know
<patr|ck> more than me
<roothorick> two, there really needs to be a standardized interface for connecting third-party clients to Voice
<patr|ck> oh that gets tricky
<patr|ck> third-party is like london tea party if ...
<patr|ck> lets say -
<patr|ck> just a fictive example:
<patr|ck> IRC, E-Mail, Facebook and Twitter are already well connected the way they are, would your wish bring mess to too many people's lifes if they had the same wish?
<roothorick> honestly?
<roothorick> third-party IM clients have made things simpler for me
<patr|ck> simpler how?
<roothorick> In 2002 it was "I have AIM and Yahoo" "Oh I only have MSN" "Well shit now I have to install yet another thing"
<roothorick> now I can make 12 different accounts and consolidate them all in one list in Pidgin
<patr|ck> i start to love this "manual" kommunikation more and more
<patr|ck> it helps with variation
<patr|ck> it helps with concideration
<roothorick> I don't follow.
<patr|ck> it helps me avoid serious mistakes
<patr|ck> not following me is the right thing i guess :D
 * patr|ck is know longer known as FearyBuster
 * patr|ck is also not a GPenguin anymore :D
<patr|ck> ...............
<Double-IPA_> So this there anyway to get gwibber to be a little smoother when scrolling. it's pretty rough.
<roothorick> I can't help but think, between Mumble's echo cancellation being completly AWOL and my problems with VoIP, well, everything, that Precise is doing some not-so-kosher things in the pulseaudio department
<Double-IPA_> whoops forgot the ?
<Double-IPA_> Gwibber is really choppy, bug or feature?
<scientes> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/new-ubuntu-sound-theme-winner-chosen/
<scientes> i like 3 most
<scientes> http://design.canonical.com/2012/02/sound-theme-results/
<scientes> also, people just voted for what they heard first
<roothorick> I disagree. The first one is the only one that really says "computer turn on" to me
<roothorick> the other 3 are too subtle
<roothorick> actually 3 reminds me way too much of windows 98
<scientes> meh, maybe you are right
<scientes> wut
<scientes> it sounds like a wooden/pipe organ chime
<scientes> all are much better than the old sound
<roothorick> the startup sound for win98 had a very similar arpeggio, in the same chord even I think
<roothorick> that's immediately where my head went when I heard it
<roothorick> 4 is just ugly
<roothorick> 2 is good but 1 is that little bit better
<scientes> agreed,, i dont like 2 or 4
<sm0ked_c00led> having issues with sound on a [AMD] Hudson Azalia Controller sound card. I can only get sound from headphones
<sm0ked_c00led> have tried looking on the forums and making changes to the alsa.conf adn removing pulse audio but none of this has seemed to work
<sm0ked_c00led> any ideas?
<sm0ked_c00led> laptop is a hp g6-series with HDMI
<Steevca> I have just upgraded ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04,and i can't get network to work.I have a DSL Modem.I also have two network cards,but i only use one because the second isn't working,can the other one cause problems?
<Steevca> Anyone? :P
<obelus> Steevca: By 'can't get network to work' do you mean the cards aren't being recognized by Ubuntu?
<Steevca> obelus, It's reporting : "Device isn't ready"
<obelus> ... is this a wireless card? Mine does that occasionally on Ubuntu 12.04
<Steevca> obelus, it's a DLS modem.
<Steevca> With TP-LINK TF-3200 network card.
<Steevca> I have found something on the forums,i am goint to try that.
<rymate1234> I'm sorry guys
<rymate1234> but no more ubuntu for me
<rymate1234> I've gone to arch linux
<rymate1234> BAI!
<tc_userme> ???
<obelus> rymate1234: What are you switching to?
<obelus> rymate1234: and may I ask why?
<obelus> Ohwait
<obelus> nevermind
<rymate1234> lol
<obelus> I missed your third message
<obelus> but my second question applies still =p
<tc_userme> i won't use mint, fedora and suse
<rymate1234> I want to try something else
<rymate1234> I might be back :P
<obelus> rymate1234: Ah, okay. Have fun on your journey =3
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> can you show me all packages include in cd ubuntu-12.04-beta2 ?
<sacarde> someone tries cd ubuntu-12.04-beta2 ?
<sacarde> can you show me output from: dpkg -l
<larrc> hi, can't get 12.04b1 cd to boot, the screen just goes blank before grub
<hellyeah|2> hey
<hellyeah|2> someone there
<Steevca> I have just upgraded ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04,and i can't get network to work.I have a DSL Modem.I also have two network cards,but i only use one because the second isn't working,can the other one cause problems?
<Marcellina> I need help with exactly this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1942266
<Marcellina> At least I would have to compile the ntdll.dll.so myself for i386.
<Ederico> hello all, I have a "problem" with Firefox 11 under Ubuntu 12.04 (I installed the beta yesterday). Basically, when I close firefox all my tabs reload when I reload firefox again, however under my previous setup (running Ubuntu 10.10) only the tab which was selected loaded on Firefox's startup. Basically, I want that back and can't find the setting in Firefox (if there is any).
<hellyeah|2> hey
<hellyeah|2> i have a problem
<hellyeah|2> i cannpt sign in the ubuntu 12.04 despite my username and password correct
<hellyeah|2> i can sign in shall (ctl+alt+f1) why
<hellyeah|2> why there is no answer
<snadge> ergh.. bought a new video card today.. sapphire hd7970 oc
<snadge> because i wanted faster minecraft performance.. loaded it up.. it was SLOWER than my 2 year old card which cost half as much.. hd4770
<snadge> i was about to launch a nuclear warhead at amd's headquarters
<sacarde> can you show me output from: dpkg -l
<hellyeah|2> my card was about 3 years old
<hellyeah|2> ıt stıll works call of duty mass effect 3 nfs the run
<hellyeah|2> :D
<snadge> when i thought i'd give gnome classic (no effects) a go.. 120fps.. instead of 20fps.. using unity2d ;)
<snadge> so unity2d is epicly failing on a hd7870
<snadge> when compiz is faster.. you know theres a problem.. im getting around 60-80fps with compiz running
<snadge> id be happy with using compiz, except theres an fglrx window decoration bug
<Ederico> hello all, I have a "problem" with Firefox 11 under Ubuntu 12.04 (I installed the beta yesterday). Basically, when I close firefox all my tabs reload when I reload firefox again, however under my previous setup (running Ubuntu 10.10) only the tab which was selected loaded on Firefox's startup. Basically, I want that back and can't find the setting in Firefox (if there is any)
<ironhalik> hmm, only the selected tab?
<ironhalik> in preferences -> general, you can choose what firefox should do
<ironhalik> but there no option for single last tab
<mrdeb> hi, is 1204 good now
<ironhalik> define good ;>
<penguin42> good: FIlled and covered with chocolate
<ironhalik> hmm
<mrdeb> i mean that it works all the time in applications
<mrdeb> like libreoffice didnt work right before with the menu
<ironhalik> mrdeb: generally, for most of us here I believe, its really solid
<mrdeb> ok
<ironhalik> but as always, there are no guarantees
<mrdeb> y not
<ironhalik> because its not released
<mrdeb> it is close
<hellyeah|2> hey
<hellyeah|2> i have a problem
<mrdeb> ok
<hellyeah|2> i can sign in shall (ctl+alt+f1) but
<ironhalik> yeah, generally, they focus on polishing now
<mrdeb> so libreoffice is good now or not
<hellyeah|2> cannot sign in on login screen i am using ubuntu 12.04
<ironhalik> mrdeb: yup, for me it is very much ;>
<warhell> im doing distroupgrade from download now
<ironhalik> mrdeb: Im using it on two production PCs without any issues
<mrdeb> what kernel is in it
<ironhalik> 3.2
<mrdeb> which 32
<ironhalik> 3.2.0-21, PAE for 32bit
<mrdeb> bec i know ubuntu puts in hte new one but then stops upgrading it soon and its old
<mrdeb> why 320 when 3213 is out stable
<ironhalik> because 3.2 was the latest during freeze
<ironhalik> from then on, only internal fixes
<mrdeb> i odnt understand
<mrdeb> sorry. well its ok if it works
<ironhalik> yeah, it works :)
<mrdeb> is 64 bit faster on it
<ironhalik> some say it is
<ironhalik> for me, on two PCs, 64bit works flawlessly, so I would recommend it
<ironhalik> its supposed to be a bit faster when decrypting, and I use encryption on my lappy
<facebook2142> i hope ubuntu12.04 doesn't break anything when i install it when it comes out
<mrdeb> it will be good and smooth
<mrdeb> is ubuntu logo still ugly if u install nvidia
<mrdeb> in bootup
<ironhalik> I believe it is, though for me, its ugly no matter which drivers Im using
<ironhalik> some odd bug on my particular setup
<mrdeb> well u can delete no splahs to have real bootup still, yes?
<mrdeb> splash
<ironhalik> sure
<mrdeb> ok, that is better
<ironhalik> I dont think plymouth changed much
<mrdeb> ubuntu needs new bootup logo
<ironhalik> the logo is ok, its just some odd bug with plymouth
<ironhalik> funny thing is, for me, plymouth works ok on nouveau on livecd, but not after installation
<mrdeb> i know why
<mrdeb> bec nvidia does not do kernel setting
<mrdeb> so it turn it off
<ironhalik> yeah but I dont use nvidias drivers
<mrdeb> ok
<mrdeb> u have to for normal speed
<ironhalik> I dont mind :)
<mrdeb> do u think ivy intel 4000 graphics will work on ubuntu
<mrdeb> ?
<ironhalik> no idea
<ironhalik> heard there are some problems with intels IGPs
<mrdeb> no its only if they are combos
<mrdeb> but normal intel is good
<mrdeb>  goodbye
<filosofixit> Does anyone else have issues with jockey-gtk not finding my Nvidia card/drivers and falling back to the OSS-drivers? Had no issues until the latest update.. I found some posts on the internet about Xorg not beeing compatible with the latest nvidia-driver or vice versa. Is that the case?
<Dr_willis> always a potential issue i guess.. kernel version, x version, and driver versions all got to be  just right at times.
<worrow> everytime I restart or cold start ubuntu 12.04 my wallpaper shows as a smaller image, ie: not full screen
<worrow> ideas?
<Dr_willis> as a test - see if does it for a newly made user.
<Dr_willis> if so - bug.. if not - user setting quirk
<worrow> when the official release of 12.04 comes will I have to do a fresh install or will an update bring it to code?
<Dr_willis> the apt-system allows upgradeing.. thats one of its main features
<Dr_willis> I tend to do a clean reinstall however.. due to all the 'testing' of stuff i do in beta
<worrow> ok so I am safe running the beta 2 for good seems I don't do much testing right now other than the OS
<worrow> do you know if the voice commands will be implimented?
<Dr_willis> no idea.
<Dr_willis> I wouldent use them if they were. :)
<worrow> i did notice when i restart my vm the wallpaper is scaled down for background and i have to change background and reselect mine to get it back to normal, any fixes?
<Dr_willis> as a test - see if does it for a newly made user.
<Dr_willis> if so - bug.. if not - user setting quirk
<worrow> I also had another question, I consider myself to be a mac pro, but I also love Ubuntu and recommend it to everyone who asks me to help them with slow computer fixes. Do you know if this version has more support for wireless than 10.04 did?
<worrow> I only ask because I am about to install for the in-laws but they connect to a wireless tower so if wireless is not working out of the box, there will be no way to get the drivers to it.
<Dr_willis> worrow,  newer kernel versions always have more drivers for more stuff.
<Dr_willis> it all depends on the exact wireless card.
<worrow> if you don't mind me asking are you a developer or are you just a long time user?
<Dr_willis> for some chipsets theres needed files that cant be legally included.
<Dr_willis> Been using Linux for 13+ yrs
<worrow> do you know the coding and that end of stuff?
<Dr_willis> i rarely need to code anything.
<worrow> was your learning experience for the OS from trial and error or did you buy some books and learn?
<Dr_willis> I alwyas  check out the bargin bin tables at bookstores. (or used to at least)
<Dr_willis> theres hunderds of free ebooks online also.
<worrow> I want to know how to do more as I recommend this os to so many people, I want to be able to help them with things when they need help.
<worrow> also to be helpful in here
<Dr_willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_willis> theres so many differnt topics.. all i can say is pick one and start reading up on it.. then expand
<worrow> fair enough
<Dr_willis> learning BASH should be in the top 5 to do lists.. :)
<worrow> I don't even know what BASH is, I'll do some research
<Dr_willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_willis> Os-X has bash also. :P
<worrow> My biggest thing is when installing and uninstalling and it states that certain packages must be removed, I want to be able to know what they are for and what not.
<worrow> but BASH sounds interesting.
<worrow> I'll make a list and start from the manual and move from there.
<Dr_willis> fire up synaptic and check the get-deb sites and read up on the packaegs
<Dr_willis> the manuals are often out of date. :) thats always  the last things to get updated..
<worrow> Dr_willis, thank you for your time.
<worrow> Have a good day all. Thanks for the help/
<larrc> it used to be that holding shift you could get into more boot options, is it removed from 12.04 beta cd?
<dv310p3r> How can I manage the monitors in 12.04 gnome 3?
<Geralt> I have problems with the alternate install of Xubuntu 12.04 Beta 2. I downloaded it now twice and both times I have corrupted .deb packages although the checksums of my .iso matches
<Geralt> I'm creating a live usb stick with usb-creator-gtk
<Geralt> btw. Hi
<larrc> it's quiet in here...
<snadge> Geralt: the iso is probably corrupted
<snadge> maybe try a daily build instead
<Geralt> snadge: you mean the contents?
<Geralt> I will, thanks
<snadge> yeah
<snadge> surprised that one wasnt picked up.. maybe theres a way to not install the deb packages which cause the issue
<dv310p3r> How can I manager my monitors?
<Geralt> snadge: I just burned the image and I'm running the check disc option now, maybe there's some issue with creating a live usb stick
<dv310p3r> I want to put a monitor on top instead of to the right?
<dv310p3r> I used to do this easily in Gnome 2.
<dv310p3r> WTF! Why is GNOME 3 so bad? I mean I'm really trying here. But why can't I put my monitors where I want to? It was such a universal feature in all desktop environments, why not in Gnome 3?
<Geralt> integrity test from a burned cdrom was successful, I'm trying to install from CD now. I don't understand what went wrong with the usb stick. I even tried two different sticks and I successfully booted some live systems from those just last week
<tarvid> static ip?
<tarvid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/911465/
<tarvid> dns resolution is not working
<slipttees> kklimonda: yo
<slipttees> ops
<slipttees> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/971477
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 971477 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "Regression manufacturer selection keyboard" [Undecided,New]
<tarvid> actually networking is broken
<slipttees> tarvid: me too...
<tarvid> 12.04 works on my laptop
<slipttees> no list wireless ssid
<slipttees> i need disable and enable to work
<Geralt> When 12.04 is release in the near future, is there an easy way to switch from beta to the regular release? I never used a Ubuntu beta before...
<tarvid> Geralt, yes apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<tarvid> may need dist upgrade
<Geralt> tarvid: figured as much, thanks
<Geralt> btw. the installation from the cdrom image succeeded
<krod2389> I reported a wireless bug on launchpad, but it's been sitting there for months. I just got told to report it upstream (which I did), but no-one has responded there.
<amarcolino> are there any issues with ubuntu server that I am not aware of as I have managed to install it without a problem but can't seem to boot, all I get is a black screen.
<bobweaver> Hello there I am having massive troubles with lightdm with 12.04. I get locked out of my computer just about 80% of the time. Meaning that I try to sign it but it just sits there saying "signing in"  I have to drop to shell restart lightdm and that still does not work (90% of the time).   So I have to re-boot  over and over again until it works. This can take up to 3 hours sometimes. I am not Sure where to even start looking for error on this
<bobweaver>  one. Any direction would be great cheers
<Archwyle> hello, i've a little problem, i'd like to enable opengl acceleration in 12.04, for an nvidia ion card. can someone point me to a guide?
<mkultra_> alt + f2, or windows /mac key if your in unity
<mkultra_> then run gksu jockey-gtk
<bobweaver> Archwyle, could we see lspci -nn | grep VGA
<mkultra_> gksu jockey-gtk in a terminal lol
<Archwyle> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:a001] (rev 02)
<Archwyle> 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:0a76] (rev a2)
<mkultra_> jockey gtk will install nvidia drivers
<bobweaver> ok there is a repo with beeter driver
<Archwyle> mkultra_: i installed them nvidia-current nvidia-current-updates and so on
<mkultra_> correct, 1's version current, others version current with updates
<Archwyle> but nvidia-settings give no glue
<mkultra_> you need mesa for that
<bobweaver> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<bobweaver> then sudo apt-get update
<bobweaver> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<mkultra_> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<Archwyle> ok so the drivers are in ubuntu-x-swat and they work for ion. i'll give it a try
<bobweaver> then sudo apt-get install mesa-   he bet me to it
<bobweaver> beat ^
<bobweaver> then sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Archwyle> bobweaver: okok tyvm
<bobweaver> that repo is the bleeding edge for xorg stuff
<bobweaver> there is also xorg crack
<bobweaver> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<bobweaver> use at your own risk ^^
<mkultra_> im starving
 * bobweaver hands mkultra_  a cookie 
<bobweaver> there is beer in the IRC fridge
<mkultra_> calzone from save-a-lot sounds better
<bobweaver> yum I mean apt
<mkultra_> i got a bunch of cheese sticks for my deep fryer, my apt neighbors are going to love me
<bobweaver> mkultra_,  love the name and the track  Check The Technique
<mkultra_> yeah, my life philosophy is that "i am just an ant, and need to be poisoned  to death as such"
<agoodm> woah ive just fixed my x220 external dual monitor lagging issues :-D
<agoodm> now its as smooth as a babies ass
<mkultra_> i bet lol
<mkultra_> did you do jockey gtk also?
<agoodm> id love to somehow document the findings of my experimentation somewhere but cant find how/where to do it
<mkultra_> sometimes it doesnt activate the driver right and needs to be re ran
<agoodm> perhaps if I dictate it here someone can relay it to the relevant place for me?
<agoodm> no the drivers etc all seemed to be working but I just didnt feel compiz and especially scrolling was performing as well as it could
<mkultra_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1836890 these are my notes....
<agoodm> and having 2x monitors plugged in both at 1920x1200 seemed to make it much worse
<agoodm> wow there is quite a lot to read there... all ive done is in ccsm ive turned the texture filter to fast
<mkultra_> i make it so i can do the tutorials in like 20 seconds if they are long
<agoodm> everything looks identical to before to me; but frame rate in scrolling feels like 30-60 vs 5
<Archwyle> ok, 1st things 1st, jockey-gtk doesn't recognize the fact that i have an nvidia ion. 2nd nvidia-current in those repo isn't the same as in the officials?
<agoodm> all ive got is intel onboard
<agoodm> gma 3000 i think it is?
<agoodm> lspci says i915
<mkultra_> i should write a tutorial on how to install nvidia's driver from its site
<agoodm> and I use a bunch of i915 kernel options to get better battery life
<agoodm> grabbing windows and flinging them at my other monitor no longer starts with lag and becomes smoother, smooth from the start now
<Archwyle> i did it in debian. it's the same. if you can you should write a guide about how to enable opengl acceleration on nvidia ion ;-)
<agoodm> thats better performance then I get in 7 with aero =)
<Archwyle> i'm not sure even with the drivers from theyr site, nvidia-settings would see the nvidia ion
<bobweaver> Archwyle,  no them repos install the lastedt and greatest aka 295.33
<bobweaver> sorry the 270.41.19
<bobweaver> and  and beta 275.09
<Archwyle> hmm i'm using german repos and the one i see is 295.33, i installed the one from x-swat ppa wich are 295.33 and no difference
<bobweaver> http://ubuntuguide.net/install-new-official-nvidia-driver-release-270-41-19-in-ubuntu-11-04-from-ppa
<Archwyle> did that.
<bobweaver> you have upgraded also ?
<bobweaver> and rebooted ?
<Archwyle> i think is a problem in nvidia ion
<slipttees> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/971477
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 971477 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "Regression selection manufacturer keyboard" [Undecided,New]
<bobweaver> do you get nvidia icon ?
<Archwyle> nope
<Archwyle> let's chat
<Xunil> Hi everyone, is it possible to configure KDE apps in a way that scrolling affects a certain percentage of total screen height (or: certain amount of pixels) instead of a certain amount of rows?
<Xunil> Because the latter one is not really sensible when comparing e.g. the row size of a text (small) and of a large image row (large)
<agoodm> lets try to strain graphics performance with a full HD video on one monitor and working on the other see if performance feels better :D
<agoodm> much better!
<tarvid_> back with my laptop on the static address I cannot make work on ubuntu-server
<tarvid_> I really need to move on
<tarvid_> do I install desktop on my intended server or is there a way to fix networking with a static address?
<mkultra_> id use a server install cd, and apt-get ssh onto it, then use a more graphical and built up ubuntu to send ssh codes to it
<mkultra_> disable ssh on it when your done, or dont expose the ssh port to the outside of the network
<tarvid> i did install server and I can ssh from a neighbor but otherwise networking is brokenn
<tarvid> can't ping any host other than the neighbor
<mkultra_> you cant have it ping the gateway or dns?
<tarvid> that is correct, I cannot ping any host other than a neighbor
<Volkodav> The partial upgrade removed all of my i386 dependencies on 64 bit such as ia32-libs qt4 for skype etc - is there a way to get them back without breaking the system
<tarvid> truly odd
<mkultra_> i think you can apt-get individual packages of 386
<mkultra_> tarvid what does "ifconfig" say in terminal?
<yofel> you can, with <package>:i386
<tarvid> looks normal
<tarvid> and I can't do apt-get until networking works
<Volkodav> yofel = long time no see - there is a whole bunch of them running in circle with dependencies borked - normally installing skype will bring them all
<mkultra_> cat /etc/resolv*
<yofel> Volkodav: try installing skype:i386
<Volkodav> hmm should I uninstall existing one ?
<yofel> it should do that automatically
<yofel> iirc they conflict
<Volkodav> let mre try
<tarvid> cat resolv.conf always points to localhost
<tarvid> dns-nameservers in /etc/network/interfaces doesn't do anything
<mkultra_> bleh
<tarvid> in fact, that file is bare dhcp on the laptop which does work with static addresses on a hard wired connection
<mkultra_> i dont know ubuntu's networking very well
<tarvid> 11.10 works fine
<tarvid> I normally don't install a desktop on a server but ...
<tarvid> Frankly, I am agnostic about that issue at this point
<Volkodav> yofel: http://pastie.org/3714993  seems strange since did not ask for i386 dependencies
<mkultra_> id put desktop on it for a boot via usb drive live boot and see whats going on with it
<yofel> Volkodav: meh, they somhow changed that, next install skype-bin:i386
<yofel> *somehow
<Volkodav> fonts got all weird since no qt on the system too
<yofel> *that* should ask
<tarvid_> burning  a cd at the moment
<tarvid_> desktop has a different networking configuration
<Volkodav> yofel:  pretrty much the same http://pastie.org/pastes/3715016
<yofel> doesn't seem like you're missing anything then
<tarvid_> can't even support bug reports without networking
<yofel> for example, is libqtgui4:i386 installed?
<Volkodav> well I do since fonts went all weird in skype and googleearth package will not build pointing the ia32-libs missing pulling gstreamer furthe on and so on
<Volkodav> yofel: libqtgui4:i386 is already the newest version.
<Volkodav> libqtgui4:i386 set to manually installed.
<ThomasBoxley> Hello, I am running the latest beta of Ubuntu Precise. My desktop language seems to have changed to Chinese, and going in the Language Support settings and clicking English doesn't seem to do anything :|
<yofel> Volkodav: then I don't know what's wrong, skype works fine here
<ThomasBoxley> http://i.imgur.com/0y1PJ.jpg
<Volkodav> it works here too but interface changed and I know it is qt packages to \blame
<ThomasBoxley> I'm clicking English but nothing is happening!
<ThomasBoxley> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<mkultra_> id reinstall in english
<mkultra_> make a good live flash drive and keep it handy
<ThomasBoxley> I'd much rather not reinstall.
<mkultra_> unetbootin works good, just feed it an iso
<mkultra_> why not?
<ThomasBoxley> I installed it in English, and I restarted and it was suddenly in this language.
<mkultra_> strange
<ThomasBoxley> Because reinstalling is a major inconvenience.
<mkultra_> i try to minimize that aspect of things, external drives / separate partitions
<krod2389> ThomasBoxley: Have you tried choosing English as your language?
<ThomasBoxley> yes...
<ThomasBoxley> And then I've clicked Apply System-Wide
<ThomasBoxley> nothing happens, not even anything in the terminal output
<krod2389> What are your lang/locale environment variables set to?
<ThomasBoxley> English (United States)
<ThomasBoxley> I'm going to restart, and hopefully it goes back to the way it was. If not, I'll be back.
<agoodm> hmm interesting
<agoodm> in ccsm under composite what is the refresh rate setting for?
<agoodm> default is 50, im using tfts that work at 60hz; shouldnt it be 60?
<mkultra_> put it to 60
<agoodm> done
<krod2389> It doesn't have to match your TFT refresh rate
<krod2389> They're complely separate things
<mkultra_> most monitors can go a little over
<mkultra_> be careful
<TSlackM> Hi, im having a problem with the fglrx drivers, they arent starting. tried both using the repos and manual install, still black screen and have to go into recovery mode and uninstall. any tips?, have tried amdconfig --initial -f.  radeon HD 6310 card btw
<mkultra_> id get my old crt going 100 fps
<agoodm> setting it to 60 doesnt seem to change anything so ill leave it be
<ThomasBoxley> okay
<agoodm> when playing full screen video im getting tearing
<ThomasBoxley> Still broken. I need to find what packages are providing this language, and what language this even is.
<agoodm> next trouble shooting step is the power saving stuff ive added to my kernel command line
<agoodm> one of them could create tearing iirc
<krod2389> What has power saving got to do with screen tearing? Isn't it more an issue of using vsync for your graphics driver?
<ThomasBoxley> There is no other language pack installed
<ThomasBoxley> :|
<agoodm> krod2389, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/PowerSavingTweaks read this
<ThomasBoxley> The problem has been fixed. I didn't know that you could drag the languages in the list around. It's by priority.
<ThomasBoxley> I dragged English (United States) to the top, and put English under that. Then I moved the eastern language to the bottom of the list.
<Volkodav> yofel: now I removed skype:i386 and skype:bin and skype will not install
<krod2389> agoodm: So you're using a compositor but also power saving tweaks? Isn't that a contradiction?
<yofel> does it say why?
<krod2389> ThomasBoxley: Ah, sounds confusing. Still - how the hell did Chinese ever become your priority language in the first place? A bug?
<agoodm> tbh I get 7 hours battery life with the unity 3d enabled on battery
<ThomasBoxley> krod2389: I actually think I might have done it accidentally when playing around with the new system settings.
<agoodm> and when its docked connected to these screens im on AC
<krod2389> ThomasBoxley: Ah ok. Nevermind
<Volkodav> yofel: aska for skype:bin
<wcchandler> is aircrack-ng not available?
<yofel> wcchandler: was removed, you'll need to install it from oneiric archive
<yofel> Volkodav: does installing that tell anything more?
<yofel> wcchandler: or find a ppa that has it
<Volkodav> yofel: nope
<yofel> :/
<Volkodav> it installed deb package from skype with same crooked fonts - qt is missinf again and googleearth pasckage will not build because of ia32-libs package
<yofel> hm, you had Qt installed though
<Volkodav> not the way skype looks though
<Volkodav> yofel: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Volkodav>  ia32-libs-multiarch:i386 : Depends: gstreamer0.10-plugins-good:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<yofel> hm, I have those installed though o.O
<yofel> what happens when you install  gstreamer0.10-plugins-good:i386?
<sebastianperdomo> hello
<sebastianperdomo> anybody here?
<bazhang> yes
<sebastianperdomo> can you help me with ubuntu 12.04?
<dave2012> 'm trying to install XBMC, I've tried the ppa route through terminal but no joy, it says unable to find it?
<sebastianperdomo> Im trying to erase the "recent files", like the historic of recent files open but there isnt an option for that
<dave2012> doesn't bleachbit remove these?
<sebastianperdomo> no no, bleachbit
<sebastianperdomo> is a disk
<sebastianperdomo> clean disk space*
<dave2012> I see
<sebastianperdomo> In ubuntu 12.04
<sebastianperdomo> when you hit.. I dont know how to say it in english.. in spanish is Inicio
<sebastianperdomo> it appears all of your recent programs used, recent files opened. etc
<dave2012> ooer....not seen that yet
<sebastianperdomo> Its annoying, and I cant hide that or erase it D:
<dave2012> must be a bug?
<sebastianperdomo> probably.. :(
<dave2012> you mean 'privacy' ?
<dave2012> I've just opened mine, deleted the last hour and closed it...
<sebastianperdomo> I think I will just downgrade
<dave2012> mine worked fine
<dave2012> weird that
<sebastianperdomo> yeah.. Im still in love with 10.04
<sebastianperdomo> java doesnt work with 12.04
<dave2012> hehe....oh dear
<dave2012> not tried that either yet :(
<sebastianperdomo> so that means that, even if you had wine, you cant run Jdownloader (for download aceleration) and things like that
<dave2012> I've managed to run the amazon e-book reader via wine
<dave2012> but not sure if it uses java
<An_Ony_Moose> the beta iso is over 700MB... Are CDs no longer supported?
<dave2012> however I've deleted that now and use Calibre instead ;)
<dave2012> mine wasn't
<dave2012> 699mb
<sebastianperdomo> no no, its 695 mb. a little more and cds were useful
<dave2012> mine burnt fine to cd
<An_Ony_Moose> huhhuhhuh
<An_Ony_Moose> never mind nautlius was being an idiot
<An_Ony_Moose> huh even
<dave2012> ;)
<sebastianperdomo> its rare, because to me when I clicked it said 703 mb and I was: fuck. but in properties said 695 mb and was like: o.O but in the end, it burnt fine
<An_Ony_Moose> probably a discrepancy between 1k = 1000 and 1k = 1024
<dave2012> so did mine, I even added over burning as a just in case :/
<dave2012> installed perfectly
<An_Ony_Moose> huh... wtf
<An_Ony_Moose> apparently the CD has 4.0MB of free space
<sebastianperdomo> yeah, me too.. a little worried but it in the end everything was fine
<dave2012> a full 4 meg eh ;$
<An_Ony_Moose> ah there we go
<An_Ony_Moose> heh
<An_Ony_Moose> silly brasero
<sebastianperdomo> hey, in 11.10 you know you cant minimize full screen chromium? :O
<dave2012> nope
<sebastianperdomo> or almost any program
<sebastianperdomo> :O
<An_Ony_Moose> this kind of thing is why I want to go back to ubuntu from sid...
<dave2012> maverick is good
<sebastianperdomo> when you minimize it, automaticly it closes
<dave2012> I started with that
<sebastianperdomo> yeaah, maverick :')
<An_Ony_Moose> I don't really like ubuntu any more but I haven't found any other debian-based distros offering stability AND up-to-date software
<dave2012> Zorin isn't too bad either
<penguin42> An_Ony_Moose: You might try Mint
<sebastianperdomo> In downloading now 10.04 again.. that was the onlyone that was perfect for me (xubuntu 11.04 was good too)
<dave2012> xubuntu is quick
<sebastianperdomo> extremly
<sebastianperdomo> but you got to depend more from the terminal there
<dave2012> yer
<An_Ony_Moose> I really have nothing against the terminal
<An_Ony_Moose> I figure it's the best way of doing things
<sebastianperdomo> in ubuntu to an .exe file is: properties, mark as executable, but xubuntu: terminal, chmode +x filename, etc
<sebastianperdomo> yeah, its the best mode
<dave2012> I'm a relative newbie, ran into problems installing Arch
<dave2012> gave it up in the end :(
<sebastianperdomo> but it takes time to learn
<dave2012> sure does
<An_Ony_Moose> dave2012: I don't want a windows look-alike, blugh
<sebastianperdomo> at what speed you download files?
<dave2012> around 9.7Mbit
<dave2012> im on a 100Mbit connection
<sebastianperdomo> :O mega envy
<dave2012> really?
<dave2012> u not on dialup surely?
<sebastianperdomo> yeah.. in my country the almost fastest is 3 mb (paraguay, my connection)
<sebastianperdomo> 300 to 800 kbps sometimes
<dave2012> wowzer
<An_Ony_Moose> ugh I hate speeds expressed in Mbit
<dave2012> good weather though ;)
<An_Ony_Moose> just a lousy excuse of ISPs to show bigger numbers and confuse customers
<dave2012> true true
<sebastianperdomo> yeah, summer all year long
<dave2012> now I envy you ;)
<An_Ony_Moose> I like Lyon where I live
<sebastianperdomo> we envy brazil :(
<dave2012> England.....damp,cold dreary
<An_Ony_Moose> summer in summer, real winter in winter
<An_Ony_Moose> I used to live in England
<dave2012> really?
<sebastianperdomo> brazil: summer, good connection..
<dave2012> hehe
<An_Ony_Moose> yeah, near london
<dave2012> oooer
<dave2012> Nah, Yorkshire me
<An_Ony_Moose> ah
<dave2012> Sheffeild
<dave2012> Sheffield
<An_Ony_Moose> ah ok
<An_Ony_Moose> brb booting beta disc
<dave2012> k
<dave2012> Brazil is lovely
<dave2012> I'd like to go there some day
<dave2012> probably never come back  lol
<sebastianperdomo> You know here in paraguay, if a cop stops you because you passed the speed limit, the bill is 100 $ but if you said him: ;) take this (5 $) they dont bill you :D
<dave2012> roflmao!!
<sebastianperdomo> yeah, they only want money for they cigarettes
<dave2012> we'd get run in for offering a bribe lol
<dave2012> police state here..well almost
<sebastianperdomo> hahaha that's good from here.
<penguin42> dave2012: Of course they know you said that and will be along shortly
<dave2012> lovely
<dave2012> bring it on
<dave2012> ;)
<sebastianperdomo> yeah, in 1rst world countries cops are serious
<sebastianperdomo> I went 2 weeks to EEUU.
<dave2012> ooer
<sebastianperdomo> there if you are minor aged and you're drunk there is a bill of 200 i think
<sebastianperdomo> here nothing :O
<dave2012> yer, time we changed it
<dave2012> sick of all the false laws
<sebastianperdomo> haha.. aaarg still waiting to 10.04 download..
<sebastianperdomo> do you play something?
<sebastianperdomo> ps3, xbox, pc?
<dave2012> need for speed world, that is about it really
<sebastianperdomo> console or pc¿
<dave2012> pc
<dave2012> it's a good fast game
<dave2012> I don't get bored easily ;)
<sebastianperdomo> Im desperate trying to get money.. I need a pc with an envidia gforce, the oldy ones
<sebastianperdomo> yeaah, I know man, I spend 3 or 4 hs playing ps3
<dave2012> what lvl u on?
<dave2012> i'm on lvl 24
<sebastianperdomo> just in 18 I think
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<An_Ony_Moose> well that failed
<dave2012> damn
<sebastianperdomo> sorry
<bazhang> dave2012, sebastianperdomo lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dave2012> well it's dead apart from us?
<larcc> finally got 12.04 to install on this pc but now dash is empty
<bazhang> dave2012, its not the chat channel, it is for the development release bug fixing and testing
<dave2012> ok mein fuhrer!
<sebastianperdomo> I think I downloaded my 10.04..
<sebastianperdomo> what is the
<sebastianperdomo> problem with your dash?
<dave2012> l8trz dood
<larcc> if i type, it starts searching but nothing comes up
<sebastianperdomo> hmmm.. you tried to restarting it?
<sebastianperdomo> or to
<sebastianperdomo> update?
<larcc> i rebooted and still same prob
<sebastianperdomo> be glad, my dash is full of recent files and I can't hide or erase that
<sebastianperdomo> hmmm.. sure your installation cd is ok?
<sebastianperdomo> do you check already if it need updates?
<sebastianperdomo> first when I installed it
<sebastianperdomo> it needed 323 updates
<larcc> already did the updates. dash was working fine on the livecd
<dekatch> he, i downloaded 12.04 and created a bootable usb stick with unetbootin on a windows! now when i try to boot from my usb it says "BOOTMGR is missing". someone know why?
<5EXAAMSPA> hey anyone using / testing Kubuntu 12.04 here?
<sebastianperdomo> larcc, try: unity --reset in terminal
<jaison1> Hi. I use ubuntu .  The Focus animation of "dodge" doesn't actually perform the dodge.  Instead, the window I click *first* comes forward, then moves up and down.  Hence there's no dodge effect. How do I fix it?
<jaison1> *ubuntu 12.04 beta 2
<sebastianperdomo> dekatch I recommend you that you buy a cd  and burnt the iso image there
<larcc> hmm system problem detected...
<dekatch> well, that would be a simple bugfix! just avoid the usb option and go for cd! thats not the solution i am looking for sebastianperdomo
<5EXAAMSPA> Where should i report some problems with Kubuntu 12.04 beta 2 ? I dont know if there are "bugs" or not
<bazhang> !bugs | 5EXAAMSPA
<ubottu> 5EXAAMSPA: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<5EXAAMSPA> bazhang: yeah, but im just using the beta 2 live from a usb stick - not sure if my problems are just normal beta stuff or not
<bazhang> 5EXAAMSPA, always a good idea to report them, thats how we make kubuntu/ubuntu/etc better
<dekatch> wow, i get a link to ubuntu+1 for ubuntu 12.04 support from official ubuntu channels and here i just get no answeres at all
<bazhang> dekatch, then be patient. perhaps no one knows the  answer right now
<An_Ony_Moose> dekatch: nobody here is paid or in any way obliged to help you
<dekatch> nevermind! so i just decided to not switch to ubuntu !!!!
<dekatch> np bazhang, ill just stick with win7+debian6 for now !!!
<dekatch> thx An_Ony_Moose
<bazhang> ok bye
<dekatch> your right! nobody is
<alex_mayorga> Something dissabled nouveau here, text is all blurry and make my eyes hurt
<alex_mayorga> how can I re-enable it?
<server_> what shuld i do to degrade to ubuntu 10.1 from 12.04 a sorry am new in this form all other this are okey with this aprt from my mkahawa timer in my cafe server
<jtaylor> downgrading is not possible unless you took some kind of snapshot before upgrading
<bazhang> server_, no downgrade possible
<server_> u mean i server the consequence forever? bazhang!!!
<bazhang> server_, pardon? it's a beta release
<bazhang> server_, you should never use that unless you are willing to deal with the bugs
<server_> now that my mkahawa cant work wht should i do then?
<bazhang> what is mkahawa
<bazhang> !info mkahawa
<ubottu> Package mkahawa does not exist in precise
<server_> that my server timer
<bazhang> server_, whats the actual package name
<Yaaaaaa> why is alsa-hda-dkms required to make intel hd audio work properly in 12.04? took me hours to figure that out it worked fine on oneiric without it..
<server_> that is the one have been using in ubuntu 10.04 and 10.1  at my cyber cafe as timer .yes mkahawa!!!
<bazhang> server_, there's no package by that name that I can see
<bazhang> !find mkahawa
<ubottu> Package/file mkahawa does not exist in precise
<server_> omy it too late on side of my world let tolk tomorow
<JanC> *sigh*, why dus ubuntu remove my compiz config tweaks on upgrade...
<ssfdre38> JanC, just logout and log back in
<JanC> ssfdre38: eh?
<JanC> you mean I get my old config back then?
<ssfdre38> yea
<JanC> WTF
<JanC> how/why they do *that*?
<ssfdre38> its a small bug and it has been reported
<ssfdre38> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/963093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 963093 in Unity Distro Priority "Unity 5.8: Flickering and corruption on Unity UI elements" [Critical,Fix committed]
<johnjohn101> when is new artwork going to be shipped with beta version?
<larcc> hi, still trying to get dash working. thanks to advice here i did unity --reset and fixed a problem with fglrx but i'm still stuck without a working dash
<JanC> ssfdre38: I see no flickering?
<larcc> i got this error from unity --reset : unity.glib.dbusproxy GLibDBusProxy.cpp:283 Calling method "GlobalSearch" on object path: "/com/canonical/unity/lens/applications" failed: Timeout was reached
<JanC> so, obviously that doesn't fix anything
<Steevca> I have just upgraded ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04,and i can't get network to work.I have a DSL Modem.I also have two network cards,but i only use one because the second isn't working,can the other one cause problems?
<jtaylor> do you have apparmor-profiles installed?
<Steevca> jtaylor, me?
<jtaylor> yes
<Steevca> I am not sure,i am on windows now.
<Steevca> Tell me everything you need to know so i can check it and report to you here.
<jtaylor> check, apt-cache policy apparmor-profiles
<jtaylor> if it says installed: some-version
<jtaylor> if yes try sudo aa-complain /etc/apparmor.d/sbin.dhclient
<jtaylor> that was preventing me from getting internet access a while ago
<Steevca> What shoud i do if it's not installed?
<jtaylor> then its not the reason and I can't help you :/
<jtaylor> if your windows can read the ubuntu partition you can check from there
<tim`> has anyone run into issues with python-qwt5-qt4 on 12.04 beta 2 ?
<jtaylor> !anyone | tim`
<ubottu> tim`: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<tim`> >>> import PyQt4.Qwt5 as Qwt
<tim`> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<tim`> the behavior im seeing :)
 * micahg wonders if someone forgot a rebuild
<jtaylor> probably
<mdwrigh2> Has anyone managed to get adb working on 12.04 beta2, 64-bit?
<jtaylor> ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/PyQt4/Qwt5/Qwt.so: undefined symbol: Py_InitModule4_64
<jtaylor> hm where does that come from
<jtaylor> ah no just pytohn-dbg weirdness
<tim`> importing the python qwt5 libraries just segfaults, would doing a package rebuild locally likely correct this ?
<jtaylor> possibly, I'm just trying
<jtaylor> yes does fix it
<jtaylor> micahg: do you want to do the honors?
<tim`> excellent ;-)
<micahg> jtaylor: it's in universe :)
<micahg> or is it just that binary
<micahg> jtaylor: nope, you go ahead, you did the testing :)
<jtaylor> I wonder what changed
<micahg> jtaylor: let's switch to -motu
<mdwrigh2> I can see the device via lsusb (so its connected fine), I've turned android debugging on (my mac can see it), and I've setup udev rules for it. adb still refuses to see the device
<jtaylor> tim`: thanks for the report
<itaylor57> KM0201, o/
<blami> why does menu proxy works only in some gtk apps?
<neyder_> hi there
<blami> for example in gvim - when I launch gvim using launcher or directly from nautilus, it works as expected, but when I launch it from console, menu is not present
<KM0201> itaylor57: o/
<ironhalik> hmm, how can I access a /dev/sth over ssh?
<ironhalik> I mean, to point vlc to open a /dev/ stream from remote ssh location?
<mongo> ironhalik: look up "ssh tunnel"
<mongo> but VLC is going to be pretty high bandwidth
<mongo> http://www.engadget.com/2005/11/29/how-to-stream-almost-anything-using-vlc/ <-- you stream your output to a local ssh tunnel
<JanC> bandwidth depends on the source, doesn't have to be high...
<mongo> you will probably want to use -c arcfour on ssh unless you have aex extensions
<mongo> JanC: I was more thinking that SSH tends to be limited based on the ability of one core to encrypt a stream
<mongo> s/aex/aes_ni/
<JanC> copying files over sftp seems to work fine & fast...
<ironhalik> mongo: thx, Ill look into that
<tim`> micahg: when will the updated qwt5 dpkg hit the main repos ? (archive.ubuntu.com)
<ironhalik> Currently, Ive found that launching vlc v412:///dev/video0 in terminal over ssh, displays the webcam feed in ASCII :D
<mongo> JanC: a 3.4ghz westimer core tops out at about 100MB/s with the defaults but that is fine unless you need a lot of cpu for the media
 * itaylor57 napping
<JanC> mongo: 100 MB/s is about the maximum you can pull through a Gbit ethernet link in practice...  ;)
<mongo> JanC: yes, but not everyone is limited to that, and thats why I qualified about needing the core for media decoding
<mongo> JanC: it is anoying when you have 10Gbe :)
<JanC> but I doubt it matters for streaming to VLC (VLC won't be able to keep up with a stream that huge either)
<mongo> JanC: yes, but if you need cpu to decode the media that will effect how much cpu you have to stream, that is the point
<glosoli> hmmm
<glosoli> why is so that touchpad responses slower to click than Mouse
<glosoli>  ?
<Steevca>  I have just upgraded ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04,and i can't get network to work.I have a DSL Modem.I also have two network cards,but i only use one because the second isn't working,can the other one cause problems?
<MrChrisDruif> Might be Steevca but I wouldn't know how to solve this
<MrChrisDruif> !networking
<MrChrisDruif> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Steevca> I don't have a wireless network.
<Steevca> Can anyone help me with my network issue?
<glosoli> Steevca: just ask :) if someone can they will
<Steevca> glosoli, i did a few minutes ago.
<Steevca>  I have just upgraded ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04,and i can't get network to work.I have a DSL Modem.I also have two network cards,but i only use one because the second isn't working,can the other one cause problems?
<MrChrisDruif> !cable
<glosoli> Steevca: I am not sure if it can
<Steevca> I actualy need the fix for this problem.The network manager is reporting that the device isn't ready
<glosoli> Steevca: you could just in case try taking off that card which is not working
<Steevca> I am going to lose my mind.
<glosoli> Steevca: Sorry I am not that big of a help at network things :)
<Steevca> glosoli, it's ok. It's just i am trying to fix it since yesterday.
<glosoli> Steevca: And I never do that 11.10 -> 12.04 thing
<Steevca> So,should i try the clean install?
<glosoli> Steevca: I always backup stuff and do clean install :)
<glosoli> But that's why way of doing things
<glosoli> Encountered problems in the past with upgrades leaving old configurations and etc
<glosoli> Steevca: well you could just try running live cd
<glosoli> Steevca: and checked if connection works there
<glosoli> check if"
<Steevca> Ok,i am going to try it like that.
<Steevca> glosoli, a beta2?
<glosoli> Steevca: First of all check if Internet connection in Live CD Works, yep I would go for Beta2 if I were you :) because that was released recently
<Steevca> glosoli, sure.I will have to test that tommorow.I don't have any empty discs now. :P
<Steevca> Actualy i do. xD
<Steevca> Just found one. :P
<glosoli> Steevca: you get Internet connection in Live cd ?
<glosoli> but you don't after upgrading system in real  hdd ?
<Steevca> glosoli, i mean about the disc. xD
<glosoli> ah okay :D
<jinjorge> my computer has crashed twice today but I can't find the crash logged in any of the logs I look at
<jinjorge> checked syslog, dsmeg, X.org.log
<jinjorge> any ideas when I might be able to find a log of the crash?
<trism> jinjorge: if an app actually crashed, check out /var/crash/
<jinjorge> let me check there. but this was a whole computer crash
<jinjorge> trism: there are two files in /var/crash from March 28th. Nothing from today
<trism> jinjorge: /var/log/kern.log might be better to check than dmesg if you had to restart in between the crash
<jinjorge> I should have taken a pic of the screen
<jinjorge> trism: let me take a look
<trism> jinjorge: oh you had a kernel panic, yeah a pic of the screen may be your only option
<jinjorge> trism: I'll get one the next time it happens
<jinjorge> trism: nothing in /var/log/kern.log
<jinjorge> it's bound to happen again. it happened twice today and a few times in the past
<DropsOfSerenity> #join pidgin
<DropsOfSerenity> woops
<DropsOfSerenity> >_>
<jinjorge> trism: Thanks for the assistance
<dakira> Can anyone confirm this bad behavior: open apps on multiple workspaces/viewports. Initiate the all-window-scale (aka spread) with super+w. Only windows from the current viewport are shown.
<trism> jinjorge: you're welcome, let me know if you get a pic, I'd be interested in taking a look
<jinjorge> trism:just happened again but no kernel panic screen. just computer restarting.
<jinjorge> trism:seems to be related to unplugging usb devices. In this case it's a Win 7 phone
<trism> jinjorge: did this just start happening, say with the kernel update to -21, do you have the -20 kernel to test?
<jinjorge> trism:silly question - how do I check the version of the kernel?
<trism> jinjorge: uname -a
<jinjorge> trism: It's been happening for the last two weeks or so
<jinjorge> trism: Linux jeremiah-fc 3.2.0-18-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 9 21:36:08 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<pepee> hi. I'm using a rt73usb wifi card. the thing is, with power management enabled on the card, it won't work well. please, leave power management disabled on wifi cards in 12.04
<trism> jinjorge: oh, hmm, try a: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; to get the latest kernel, see if that is any different
<jinjorge> trism: I run update && upgrade every morning
<trism> jinjorge: you will need the dist-upgrade to pull in the new kernel though
<trism> jinjorge: or you could just fine the -21 kernel and install it manually
<trism> jinjorge: sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-21-generic;
<jinjorge> trism: I did a dist-upgrade last week
<jinjorge> let me see what's going on
<trism> jinjorge: going to grab some food, I will be back in a few
<UrB> fabulous - the swap-language-to-random-asian-one bug reared it's head again with last patch of updates
<jinjorge> trism: very weird. so I remember doing an update and getting 3.2.0.21 so I am not sure why my computer is still running 3.2.0.18
<jinjorge> trism: just tried sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-21-generic
<jinjorge> trism: jeremiah@jeremiah-fc:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-21-generic
<jinjorge> Reading package lists... Done
<jinjorge> Building dependency tree
<jinjorge> Reading state information... Done
<jinjorge> linux-image-3.2.0-21-generic is already the newest version.
<UrB> http://i43.tinypic.com/vxopky.png - like that - only languages I had installed was english and finnish
<UrB> I know how to fix that, but I'd rather not go through it at random times without understanding what causes that
<trism> jinjorge: try: sudo update-grub;
<jinjorge> trism:jeremiah@jeremiah-fc:~$ sudo update-grub
<jinjorge> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<jinjorge> Searching for default file ... found: /boot/grub/default
<jinjorge> Testing for an existing GRUB menu.lst file ... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jinjorge> Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ...
<jinjorge> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-21-generic
<jinjorge> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-20-generic
<jinjorge> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-19-generic
<jinjorge> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-18-generic
<jinjorge> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-17-generic
<trism> jinjorge: looks good
<jinjorge> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-16-generic
<jinjorge> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-15-generic
<jinjorge> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-14-generic
<jinjorge> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-12-generic
<jinjorge> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-9-generic
<jinjorge> Found kernel: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<jinjorge> Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
<jinjorge> jeremiah@jeremiah-fc:~$ uname -a
<jinjorge> Linux jeremiah-fc 3.2.0-18-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 9 21:36:08 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jinjorge> jeremiah@jeremiah-fc:~$
<jinjorge> trism: did you see the uname -a at very end?
<dubaco> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<glosoli> lol
<trism> jinjorge: if you don't see the kernel on reboot, my only other thought is that you have grub from another installed os
<trism> jinjorge: on my test desktop that is how I have it set up, so I have to occasionally remember to update-grub on the other system
<jinjorge> trism: Only running Ubuntu 12.04 on this computer
<trism> jinjorge: although if that were the case, I would think it would be listed at the end of the update-grub output
<trism> jinjorge: yeah, odd, try rebooting and seeing if the kernel is there now
<trism> jinjorge: make sure to hold shift so the grub screen shows up
<jinjorge> trism: I'll give that a try. need to run to a meeting
<trism> jinjorge: wait, menu.lst, is this an upgrade from a version prior to 10.04
<jinjorge> trism: I'll let you know what I find
<trism> jinjorge: alright
<jinjorge> trism: what's that about menu.lst?
<trism> jinjorge: in the output is says: Testing for an existing GRUB menu.lst file ... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<trism> jinjorge: menu.lst was used with the old grub, which hasn't been installed by default since, jaunty I think? grub2 uses /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<jinjorge> trism: this was a clean install of 12.04 alpha
<trism> jinjorge: that is strange then, hmm
<jinjorge> there was a time a little while back where I had to edit the grub file to boot to the login screen
<jinjorge> trism: it was booting the the grub list
<jinjorge> trism: there is the potential that I screwed something up when messing around with that
<trism> jinjorge: possible, try: sudo update-grub2; when you get a chance
<dakira> Can any 12.04 users please confirm this bug so that it gets fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/971927 ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 971927 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz window-management plugins only affect windows on current viewport" [Undecided,New]
<UrB> I haven't selected either german or chinese language support, but still they appear there seemingly impossible to remove -> http://i40.tinypic.com/291ixsm.png
<UrB> anyone else with similar behaviour
<Ederico> dear all, is it possible to revert to the previous ALT+TAB system in 12.04, i.e. I want all windows to appear in the window selector and not just those that are present in the particular workspace
<trism> Ederico: in ccsm, unity plugin/switcher tab/uncheck bias alt-tab to prefer windows on the current viewport
<trism> Ederico: or just use ctrl+alt+tab to do that
<dakira> trism: what about super+w (scale initiate_all) just showing the windows on the current workspace instead of all workspaces. Any idea how to get that back to the old behavior?
<Ederico> trism: Thanks a lot, I opted for the first option, but good to know I can change if I feel like it
<trism> dakira: not sure, I took a look when you posted the bug, but didn't notice a way to change it
<dakira> trism: but you can confirm it?
<Ederico> can this channel be used for suggestions to improve Ubuntu 12.04? As I'd like a particular change to HUD and would like to suggest it
<dakira> Ederico: try #ubuntu-unity
<penguin42> Ederico: Changes to 12.04 are very unlikely to happen this late in the game unless it's pretty grim
<trism> dakira: yes it happens here too, but I'm not sure about confirming the bug, since I recall older bugs about only showing the windows on the current workspace, so I don't know if this is on purpose or not (and the ccsm strings just need to be updated)
<Ederico> penguin42: ok, I got it, let's put it this way, it is a change to Ubuntu's new HUD in general not just for 12.04
<Ederico> dakira: thanks
<OffGridOps> 11.10/12.04 Upgrade:  Lost power while 12.04 was installing.  All downloaded but did not install.  Accessed terminal via ctrl-alt-f1 and see my pix and such.  How do I get the install process back on track?  Thanx!
<penguin42> Ederico: Ah OK
<penguin42> OffGridOps: Nasty; you can try doing an apt-get -f install and see what happens
<OffGridOps> K doing that now...
<glosoli> is there any way to turn off that Tooltips thing being rendering alongside desktop wallpaper colors ?
<Ederico> now that I remember, I have another problem. If I'm not mistaken in the user login screen the wallpaper for each user should show up as a background. I only have one user, and it is not showing up, I get the default background
<dakira> trism: well, if it's that, it would essentially mean that the functionality to initiate scale on all windows has been taken out of compiz. you could at least hit the "affects me" button ;)
<OffGridOps> must manually run sudo dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem do i just type that in?
<penguin42> OffGridOps: Yeh
<OffGridOps> Trying it --- thanx for your replies BTW
<penguin42> OffGridOps: No problem; to be honest depending when the power went you could have a real mess on your hands
<OffGridOps> spitting out a bunch of stuff "setting up" so looks good.  It had downloaded everything and was in the install stage
<bitplane-> hi, my panel is 100% transparent. I may have messed it up in ccsm. I tried compiz --reset but it didn't fix it
<bitplane-> same applies to HUD
<jbicha> Ederico: Ctrl+Alt+Tab switches between windows from all workspaces, it's documented in the help that was just updated today :)
<dakira> OffGridOps: when it's done run apt-get dist-upgrade again and look for more messages
<OffGridOps> OK will do I am gonna stay logged in here --- kinda like a kid in the storm hanging out w/the folks ;) ---and advise!
<trism> dakira: actually, may not need to, see bug 933776
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933776 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Unity overrides compiz scale plugin behavior settings" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933776
<jinjorge> trism: rebooted and still running 3.2.0.18
<trism> jinjorge: weird, can you pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<OffGridOps> Configuration file '/etc/gnome/defaults.list' Wants me to Intall the pack maintainers vers, keep current ver, start shell show differences.  Recommends I keep current version
<dakira> trism: good find, thanks!
<bitplane-> aha! "no blur" in unity's ccsm plugin means "completely transparent"
<OffGridOps> Applied Default action
<OffGridOps> Installation finished.  No error reported.  Cleaning up and updating it says dealing with fonts
<jinjorge> trism:http://pastebin.com/KhWa1zBy
<dakira> OffGridOps: I'd usually go with the packagers version if you don't remember personally changing the file to something else
<jinjorge> trism: I see that 3.2.0.18 is the latest version in the file
<OffGridOps> Excellent!  thanx!
<trism> jinjorge: yeah, try: sudo update-grub2; maybe you have grub legacy installed as well for some reason?
<trism> jinjorge: this time it should hopefully say something like: Generating grub.cfg... instead of found menu.lst
<jinjorge> trism: and /etc/default/grub file looks like http://pastebin.com/aPnnvmSL
<jinjorge> trism: jeremiah@jeremiah-fc:~$ sudo update-grub2
<jinjorge> sudo: update-grub2: command not found
<jinjorge> jeremiah@jeremiah-fc:~$
<trism> jinjorge: apt-cache policy grub grub-common grub2 grub2-common
<jinjorge> trism: should I run sudo apt-get install grub2
<OffGridOps> usr /share /app-install /desktop / kde-telepethy-sendfile...desktop could not be installed correctly.  A bug should be considered for report or something like that.  The rest of the install continuing
<jinjorge> trism: http://pastebin.com/BHTd4xwt
<OffGridOps> libclass-singleton-perl is in a very bad inconsistent state your should reinstall it before attempting configuration
<trism> OffGridOps: see bug 940093 for that problem with software-center (although I suspect it may be against the wrong package)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 940093 in ktp-send-file (Ubuntu) "'/usr/share/app-install/desktop/kde-telepathy-send-file:kde4__ktp-send-file.desktop' could not be read correctly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940093
<trism> jinjorge: yeah I would: sudo apt-get purge grub; sudo apt-get install grub2;
<trism> jinjorge: since it is definitely using /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<jinjorge> trism: will do. give me a sec
<OffGridOps> Errors were encountered while processing libclass-singleton-perl   It has ended and I am at the command prompt.  Is there a way to fix this or should I now do the run apt-get dist- upgrade
<tomodachi> im having problems net installing ubuntu 1204 here, the log on the machine to install states cant open /tmp/net-retriever-5206-dedplicate/* no such file or directory
<jinjorge> trism: brb
<tomodachi> it seems to work from internet mirrors, im mountint the install iso through loopback and sharing it as a http mirror for my install
<OffGridOps> I guess it has run its course.  It cannot resolve anything that is us.archive.ubuntu.com  bunch of failed to fetch stuff.  im gonna try to reboot and see what happens
<jessie> So Amarok 2.5 should have the transcoding features, right?
<jessie> Wrong channel...
<Nu773r> hay all
<meerkats> is there going to be a fully functioning gnome in 12.04? with fully I mean it wont be like 11.10's fallback, with missing options in the main desktop bar
<pangolin> meerkats, the fallback is Unity2d
<meerkats> so you dont have plans to support gnome anymore
<penguin42> meerkats: The important distinction is Gnome *2* - you can use Gnome *3*
<meerkats> googling that
<pangolin> gnome3 is fully supported
<penguin42> meerkats: The old Gnome was Gnome 2, on Precise you can use Unity, or Gnome3 (or KDE or XFCE etc) - but Gnome2 isn't there
<pangolin> you can use gnome-shell which runs on top of gnome3
<pangolin> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<meerkats> ok, gnome 3 doesnt have categorized menus like gnome2 or xfce, does it?
 * penguin42 doesn't know - haven't played with it
<pangolin> me either
<meerkats> ok
<pangolin> I like my Kubuntu
<penguin42> meerkats: I switched to Kubuntu on one machine and Mint on another
<meerkats> im leaving ubuntu because unity, while eyecandy, doe not have categorized indexes, which are relally important for me
<meerkats> Im thinking about partitioning with xubuntu and mint penguin42
<penguin42> meerkats: Nod, If you use Mint, the MATE set of packages are forward ported gnome 2 (with some name changes)
<meerkats> a...
<meerkats> thx
<meerkats> i've heard good review of mint though
<meerkats> reviews
<penguin42> meerkats: The version derived from Precise should arrive in May, but will still have MATE
<meerkats> ok
<meerkats> im removing lubuntu (have references to it while logging out) with the last command from http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce, why does it have to INSTALL 3 libraries?
<meerkats> crap, i removed chromium
<penguin42> meerkats: It's possible that one of the things is an alternative to something else that will then get renambled
#ubuntu+1 2012-04-03
<CrazyFireman> trying to to update to 12.04 from 11.10 and the install is hung on downloading dropbox..4% and i cant exit it?
<CrazyFireman> what can i do to cancel it?
<codepal> why are both google-chrome & chromium-browser crashing in Precise?
<codepal> anybody else having issues with it?
<codepal> it's Segmentation Faulting
<codepal> for me
<Logan_> wfm
<trism> codepal: if it is happening randomly, may be: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/929219
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 929219 in eglibc (Ubuntu Precise) "chromium-browser crashed with SIGSEGV in __nscd_get_mapping()" [High,Triaged]
<codepal> trism, not random
<codepal> been waiting weeks for some sort of fix to be updated, I assumed it was a kernel problem
<mkultra_> im amd 64 works good over here
<trism> codepal: ahh, mine works fine most of the time, but rarely I will get the above crash
<mkultra_> im 12.04 amd64 and it works ok
<mkultra_> is it upon load?
<codepal> yup
<cc11rocks> How stable will 12.04 be in comparison to 11.10?
<codepal> anytime, repeatable
<codepal> bit annoying, I like to have 3 browsers to manage web development with
<tc_me> 11.10 = levono
<mkultra_> your probably missing something like a back end package
<mkultra_> i can get mine to load and unload fine
<mkultra_> browsed fine too
<codepal> I'm using webup8 team & unity teams repos
<codepal> so that's probably wots wrong with it all
<trism> codepal: did you try a clean profile? chromium-browser --temp-profile
<codepal> yup
<mkultra_> whats your hardware etc
<codepal> rm -R on /home/$user$/.config/google-chrome -- or chromium
<codepal> toshiba l300, i386
<mkultra_> $HOME/.config
<codepal> mkultra_, same things
<mkultra_> homes quicker =D
<codepal> Intel Mobile 4 Chipset
<codepal> :,( - quicker is not always better
<mkultra_> $user$ u say?
<codepal> back to the problemo, I will investigate by doing a fresh install on another HDD, without all the extra repos that I've added....
<mkultra_> i suggest building a usb stick that you can use as a boot
<codepal> yeah well
<mkultra_> i use usb to test if its my os or not
<cc11rocks> Will Ubuntu 12.04 (and the 3.2 kernel) have support for the Intel Atom N2600 and Intel Atom N2800 processors?
<codepal> HDD's are more in plenty than  USB sticks are round  here....
<codepal> each to his own
<mkultra_> unetbootin is epic u should give it a try one of these days lol
<codepal> mkultra_, I did try - and it was an epic fail
<mkultra_> really?
<codepal> really
<mkultra_> u might be having epic ubuntu fails though
<mkultra_> i have one, my wifi dont work
<codepal> that's how you learn stuff
<codepal> I love making things die horribly
<codepal> like a mouse or frog, slowly dissecting
<codepal> you get the picture?
<mkultra_> my pc's known to over heat and fry the wifi out though
<cc11rocks> Are there a list of supported processors for the kernel/Ubuntu anywhere?
<codepal> overheat?
<mkultra_> yeah, its a laptop, with amd technology
<codepal> ever tried cleaning, or using a cooling pad etc?
<codepal> this toshiba fried
<codepal> inverted screen problem in graphics card
<codepal> no good on windows
<mkultra_> my cooling pad is markers in x paterns and a fat person fan
<codepal> acceptable with xcalib in linux though :P
<mkultra_> i have a hp dv9000
<codepal> try a grill under you laptop, just give it air main
<mkultra_> i need the tv card for it so i can watch crock huntin on discovery
<codepal> s/main/man/
<codepal> and don't be afraid to use a screwdriver to clean internal fans
<mkultra_> i have a shop vac
<mkultra_> screw drivers not midevil enough
<codepal> nice lappy
<codepal> shop vac doesn't get the crust off the fan
<codepal> believe me, these lappies get awfully dirty
<mkultra_> its not bad
<mkultra_> i use a remote keyboard / mouse
<mkultra_> i never touch mine
<mkultra_> its like new to the next buyer lol
<codepal> and the build up in-front of cooling fins is phenomenal
<codepal> I prefer cleaning a desktop
<codepal> some houses breed dust
<codepal> and I clean laptops & desktops about once a month each
<mkultra_> i let mine build up
<codepal> which is why you'll burn out and get graphics problems
<mkultra_> nah....
<mkultra_> its wifi problems with this type of pc
<codepal> hmm, always has to be something I guess
<mkultra_> ive had a few of these laptops, 1 was fried wifi repaired at the factory and doa
<codepal> so you like Precise ?
<mkultra_> its ok
<mkultra_> breaks alot of my goodies
<mkultra_> so not really
<codepal> toys are nice
<mkultra_> at least it didnt fry my web server stuff
<eadz> I've been using 12.04 for a few weeks, did an update today and now many applications don't have any styling on the menus and buttons, like they are all square and ugly ( look like GTK1 or something ). any ideas?
<nabukadnezar43> hi, is there a workaround for the aptd bug?
<Daekdroom> eadz, are you using the default theme?
<nabukadnezar43> i'm using xubuntu, don't know if it'll make any difference
<eadz> Daekdroom: ambiance? yeah
<Daekdroom> Odd.
<Daekdroom> It didn't break for me today, but there might have been more updates.
<eadz> in advanced settings ( gnome-tweak-tool ) my shell theme dropdown menu is blank. is that the terminal theme or something else?
<Daekdroom> That is Gnome Shell's theme.
<Daekdroom> You don't have it installed.
<eadz> I think it's a bug becasue half of apps have themes, and some don't..
<Daekdroom> Can you point examples of apps that do and that do not?
<Daekdroom> The last update to the light-themes package is from 4 days ago.
<eadz> firefox
<eadz> pgadmin
<Daekdroom> firefox is still compiled with GTK2.0
<eadz> ok, i guess my gtk2.0 theme stopped working
<eadz> that makes a lot of sense as the broken apps are also older etc
<eadz> is there a way to set a gtk2 theme?
<Luke> I just had an update to grub and now when I boot my computer says "error: out of partition" - any idea what's wrong/how to fix?
<hggdh> huh. Where's bluetooth?
<Daekdroom> hggdh, system settings
<hggdh> Daekdroom: yeah. Cannot activate it. On *any* of my precise machines
<hggdh> (bluetooth-applet:2613): Gdk-WARNING **: bluetooth-applet: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.
<Daekdroom> eadz, themes can have both gtk2 and gtk3 versions together, and you shouldn't have to do anything to set the other one.
<Daekdroom> I can change mine through Tweak Tool and Appearance Properties with no problems.
<eadz> so maybe the gtk2 part of the default theme broke? I can post a screenshot but I'm sure you can imagine what it looks like.. I guess my symptom is update -> all gtk2 apps got uglier..
<nabukadnezar43> Luke: looks like you've a messed up grub configuration
<nabukadnezar43> but i'm not sure
<nabukadnezar43> checking the ubuntuwiki for grub configuration is all i can suggest
<ssfdre38> is Ubuntu 12.04 LTS going to use kernel 3.3.1
<nabukadnezar43> ctrl+alt+f2 to get a terminal without x
<Daekdroom> ssfdre38, it's using the 3.2 series
<nabukadnezar43> and use nano to edit grub
<hggdh> pfui, a lot of applets are giving out err 11 on X
<andrewaclt> Is anybody using iwlagn and 802.11n?
<glosoli> Anyone knows is this usual that TouchPad response time in laptop is bitter than using Mouse ?
<alkisg> In previous versions, I could click the pidgin icon in the panel to hide its main window. Now, how can I find the pidgin icon in the gnome-classic session?
<alkisg> Are all non-gnome program icons deliberaty hidden in gnome-classic, or they just need to be updated to use some newer gnome library/functions?
<alkisg> *deliberately
<sandGorgon> is anyone else having broadcom wifi troubles after latest update - I'm getting constant (within a few seconds) disconnection of my wifi
<tm> hi. i have a problem with my notebook - the screen doesn't really "refresh". when i log on with lightdm the logon screen is still rendered on my xubuntu-desktop. it does not really "redraw". gpu is intel
<hank3three3> tioll now, the updates I have been getting for 12.04 have been opk, and havent done much damage, a few bugs have appeared, but I have reported them, but today, I had an update, and it did something to the grub, it said it couldnt install the grub, and the grubmight not work.....so I carried on, and now, after I click on the grub, I get this error message saying 'error invalid blocklist. Press any key to continue, anybody know what i
<hank3three3> s wrong and how I can get over it?
<ikonia> check what devices grub is using
<hank3three3> how do I do that?
<ikonia> and if you know you are making typos please don't cut and paste the typos into another channel
<ikonia> ]do you get the grub boot menu ?
<hank3three3> yes, then after I click on it the error appears
<ikonia> "click" ?
<ikonia> is it not a text menu ?
<hank3three3> ok, hit enter
<hank3three3> sorry
<ikonia> I'm asking as people often don't know what they are doing, so don't know what "grub" is, so if you "click" it, it may not be grub, that's why I was asking for clarification, not to be picky
<hank3three3> and by the way, I justtt looked over what I pasted, and I dont have any errors from what I can see, as I checked them all
<ikonia> hank3three3: press "e" instead and look at the entry you are booting and make sure the info matches up
<ikonia> invalid block list
<ikonia> is that the exact error ?
<hank3three3> yes
<ikonia> and if there are no typos, why did you say in #ubuntu-uk "sorry for the typos"
<ikonia> actually, I can't be bothered, good luck
<hank3three3> because in ubuntu uk there were error
<ikonia> it's the same cut and paste
<ikonia> good luck sorting it out, can't be bothered arguing with you while trying to help you
<hank3three3> I didnt start the argument, you did
<hank3three3> forget it
<ikonia> already have
<hank3three3> dont need your attitude it stinks
<ikonia> ok
<hank3three3> and what the hell are you doing brining something from another channel anyway
<ikonia> trying to help you
<ikonia> if you paste soemthing that is wrong in a channel, and then re-past it, it's not helpful as it doesn't get the message across clear
<hank3three3> no you werent you were starting an argument
<ikonia> that's why I raised "click" as a query
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> just trying to help you get the info across clearly
<ikonia> anyway, good luck
<hank3three3> you started an argument
<hank3three3> dpnt [ush it back on me
<ikonia> I didn't argue
<ikonia> I asked you to clarify your information,
<ikonia> good luck
<hank3three3> yeh right
<hank3three3> brilliant, now I am going to have to say it again,l after that petty outburst, till now, the updates I have been getting for 12.04 have been opk, and havent done much damage, a few bugs have appeared, but I have reported them, but today, I had an update, and it did something to the grub, it said it couldnt install the grub, and the grubmight not work.....so I carried on, and now, after I click on the grub, I get this error message s
<hank3three3> aying 'error invalid blocklist. Press any key to continue, anybody know what is wrong and how I can get over it?
<Steevca> I can't get my network to work.The network manager is reporting that the device isn't ready.
<pawelero> hi, I've just played with 12.04 beta 2 and I launched telepathy client
<pawelero> but it's hardly usable without any icon in the panel
<pawelero> is there any way to have such icon?
<pawelero> I'm talking about Kubuntu
<Tm_T> pawelero: this is Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Tm_T> ah,
<Tm_T> pawelero: I believe it's still under some work(?) although I get it under message indicator
<pawelero> Tm_T: I didn't check this one ;)
<pawelero> and that makes a difference
<pawelero> I'll give it a try, thanks
<Adys> what channel is appropriate for lightdm dev?
<ironm> !lightdm
<ironm> hmm ... no entry
<slowpoke> hello
<slowpoke> I've got an issue with 12.04 , but i am not sure its specifically related to that specific release. it just so happens that i've started using ubuntu at this version.
<slowpoke> Specifically, i've got two USB hdd which when connected output "new HIGH speed device" in dmesg, but read performance is still around 1MB/s and progressivley decays over time.
<slowpoke> copying over a few hundred gigs took over two days
<slowpoke> and now its been churning for an hour copying mere 4 gigs
<slowpoke> what could this be?
<ironm> hello. Please allow me one question. I use XCP 1.5 (xen) as host and I can successfully install ubuntu-server 11.10 as VM but I am running into a "CD-ROM mount" issue with ubuntu-server 12.04. More detals are in: xcp1.5-ubuntu-server12.04.error.txt - http://paste.debian.net/161870/
<ironm> can anyone confirm this issue? Thank you in advance for any hints.
<psypher246> hello all, is there anyone here who knows the name of the peice of software which detects that you do not have the correct codecs when playing a media file and then attempts to install it?
<psypher246> does anyone know how to acticate that script?
<c0rnel> hello all
<c0rnel> is nvidia driver known to work on 12.04?
<ZarroBoogs> c0rnel: iirc, there was a something in the release notes about nvidia, you might want to take a look.
<c0rnel> ZarroBoogs, thank you
<c0rnel> things are like this: (on a remote friends computer) http://fpaste.org/xuR5/
<c0rnel> what should be done? X doesn't start, it seems
<ironm> Hello. Probably this channel is the more appropriate one. Does anyone run ubuntu-server 12.04 on XCP 1.5 host? (free xen-server)
<itaylor57> c0rnel, did you try running sudo apt-get install -f as suggested
<c0rnel> she's trying it now
<c0rnel> it's replacing old unity with new unity
<c0rnel> itaylor57, thank you
<elijah> What package would I file a bug against for USB hardware?
<elijah> Ubuntu 12.04 beta 2 won't keep logitech usb nano receiver attached on resume from standby
<psypher246> hi all, how does one get develpoer attention to bugs you logged that don't get looked at?
<philinux> elijah: ubuntu-bug linux would be my choice
<elijah> philinux: thanks
<philinux> elijah: They could have told you that in #ubuntu as it's a generic question anyway
<elijah> psypher246: I would rest assured they are looked at, it is just that devs either have their plate full or don't know how to fix that issue just yet, the more reports the better though, that way the pieces of the puzzle can be filled in but just maybe not right away
<elijah> philinux: All good, I forgot this channel existed anyways
<psypher246> logged in 2012-02-21, nothing attemded
<psypher246> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/937700
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 937700 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 12.04, compiz snap plugin behaves inconsistently when dragging snapped windows in Expo mode" [Undecided,New]
<philinux> elijah: How's the testing going with you
<elijah> philinux: To be honest, pretty buggy :D
<elijah> philinux: I just got the test computer, can't compare with how 11.10 ran on it
<philinux> elijah: Ah ok, rock solid here. Maybe it's machine specific problems
<elijah> philinux: Probably, a Thinkpad W510 multi-touch screen
<elijah> philinux: two years old
<philinux> elijah: acer 1410 and my desktop is a local builder machine with asus mobo amd cpu and nvidia 8600gt
<elijah> philinux: I do like where Ubuntu is headed, quite a few paper cuts still but getting better daily!
<elijah> philinux: I notice some of the apps still have window focus issues, that was a big paper cut I was hoping to be resolved in Pangolin
<philinux> elijah: Which apps
<elijah> philinux: I totally jumped from KDE when I tested Ocelot
<elijah> philinux: For one, ubuntu-bug, which I filed a bug on
<snadge> nx server is broken.. argh :p
<elijah> philinux: A few others but I haven't reported them yet, I reported about 5 bugs yesterday and have only been testing since yesterday
<Paul24> so i thought i'd try out the beta, any suggestions on where to go if after clicking 'install xubuntu' [using xubuntu variant], it locks up with a black screen? ;/
<elijah> Not sure me testing now will have any significant affect on Pangolin but maybe for Q it will
<psypher246> elijah: I understand that more reporst are better, but then surely wouldn't it be at least required to mark my bug as a peice of the puzzle instead of not attending to it at all?
<elijah> Paul24: Are you running old hardware?
<Paul24> nah, new
<Paul24> it's an atom 2700 processor box
<Paul24> in theory, with 64bit enabled
<Paul24> cat /proc/cpuinfo shows lm which iirc indicate 64bit support in processor
<elijah> psypher246: Possibly, but understand that many devs are at max capacity and maybe they just haven't had a chance to look at it yet
<Paul24> i've used a usb pen with xubuntu as boot disk, once i hit 'install xubuntu' it hangs - no keyboard input etc
<elijah> Paul24: Why not try Ubuntu then? I put xubuntu on low spec machines
<Paul24> unity seemed to be struggling on it
<Paul24> albeit that was on like alpha 2, so might have changed
<Paul24> there was a suggestion I read at that point that newer kernel's then what's going to be in 12.04 would be needed for proper support of the cpu/chipset
<Paul24> however, that was my reading a month or so ago now
<elijah> Paul24: Wouldn't hurt to give that a spin then, eh? Could save a lot of time. Unless you have an urge to hunt bugs down :D
<Paul24> tbh, as i'm more likely to use a terminal then gui, I'd figured lightweight might be easier
<psypher246>  is there anyone here who knows the name of the peice of software which detects that you do not have the correct codecs when playing a media file and then attempts to install it?
<elijah> Paul24: For development I prefer terminal too but when I do use GUI I really like the new Ubuntu (aka Unity)
<elijah> Paul24: I see what you are saying though, guess it isn't turning out to be easier in this case
<Paul24> or I do a server install and add a gui later
<Paul24> that could work
<Paul24> in any case, I think 3.2.0 might be too old for the hardware, so gonna have fun with whatever I do
<psypher246> elijah: do you use multi monitors?
<elijah> Where is the bug to make Launchpad look nicer?
<elijah> lol
<elijah> psypher246: I do
<psypher246> elijah: gfx driver? nv, nouveau or ati?
<elijah> psypher246: nvidia
<psypher246> elijah: when you zoom out (super+s) do you get the same weird issues i mentioned in that bug, apps jumping to other desks when you click on it?
<psypher246> elijah: when you drag apps to other desks does the screen flicker and desks switch around?
<elijah> psypher246: Do you mean snap as in super + s?
<psypher246> I understand snap to be the compiz feature that snapps the window to space on the desktop
<psypher246> expo is the zoom out ctrl+s
<psypher246> seeing all desktops at the same time essentially
<psypher246> and being able to move apps around
<elijah> psypher246: I am running dual on my 11.10 setup right now, my new W510 is running Pangolin and I won't be setting that up fully until tomorrow when my Intel 510 SSD gets here :D, I can't test right now
<psypher246> ok cool
<elijah> psypher246: It doesn't do that on 11.10 though, that's for sure
<psypher246> snap and expo has been broken since oneiric was relased
<elijah> psypher246: Have you tried the Nvidia driver?
<psypher246> elijah: not yet. i prefer the nouveau cos then you can use ubuntu's multimonitor tools and not the crappy nvidia one
<elijah> psypher246: I understand your preference and I am not suggesting to use it permanently but it would help the devs rule out that variable
<psypher246> elijah: yeha i know what you mean. i will try it out
<psypher246> but i am afraid that if no-one has even seen my bug for 3 months that it's not going to get looked at any time soon
<elijah> psypher246: never know but if it were me I would try Nvidia and then report back saying it does/does not happen with Nvidia
<elijah> psypher246: Looked at the video and yeah it appears to have nothing to do with graphics drivers
<psypher246> my gut tells me the issue is with snap. there are so many issues with it I can;t even start to explain. but it's the one feature of compiz/unity i love the most, and it looks like canonical devs are crippling it even more. worked SO well in natty , but since then it's not happy
<psypher246> elijah: brb installed nvidia
<elijah> psypher246: Oh wait, you mention flicker in your bug, which I didn't see in your video.
<snadge> anyone here using nx with precise?
<snadge> im trying to run gnome-session --session gnome-fallback
<snadge> i get a desktop background.. then the window just disappears and i get a server disconnect message
<snadge> i forget where the log file is
<c0rnel> anybody have seen this?
<c0rnel> http://fpaste.org/w1zQ/
<philinux> c0rnel: use dist-upgrade but be careful if it wants to remove important stuff
<philinux> c0rnel: or use synaptic
<c0rnel> philinux, this is in 12.04, apparently
<philinux> c0rnel: precisely
<c0rnel> the problem is x is not starting , yet :)
<c0rnel> philinux, ok
<c0rnel> i'll try dist-upgrade
<philinux> c0rnel: just be careful and read what it says before hitting the Y
<c0rnel> sure
<GeminiDomino> Possibly a stupid question: When Precise is released, will updating from the beta just be a matter of a dist-upgrade?
<ZarroBoogs> Thats correct.
<GeminiDomino> Okay, groovy. Thank you
<snadge> someone help me with nx.. i want to cry :p
<philinux> snadge: ask away.
<c0rnel> philinux, http://fpaste.org/PhWq/
<c0rnel> dante-server is causing problems
<c0rnel> can i tell apt-get to skip that package?
<philinux> c0rnel: I dont know what that is. Are you using it
<c0rnel> no
<c0rnel> i'll try to remove it
<philinux> c0rnel: It's not installed on my machine so try sud apt-get purge dante-server
<philinux> ^typo
<c0rnel> ok then
<snadge> well.. my nx session just gets terminated
<snadge> and i cant see any indication in nxserver.log as to why.. even with log level set to 7
<philinux> snadge: Dont run nx maybe someone else will chine in
<snadge> ive tried both nomachines nx server free edition, and a ppa for freenx-server
<philinux> snadge: Maybe a post here might help you. http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=412
<snadge> i could give that a shot
<khamer> I think I've found a bug with wmctrl, but I'm not sure where/who I should try to troubleshoot it with, Xorg?
<khamer> Or, can I get someone else who has wmctrl to do a simple test for me?
<philinux> khamer: ubuntu-bug wmctrl
<philinux> khamer: there is the channel #xorg
<khamer> philinux: Because of the nature of the problem, I'm not sure if its wmctrl's fault or the app I'm trying to resize's fault
<khamer> I'll try #xorg
<Timmy> is kernel 3.3 included in 12.04?
<bazhang> !info linux | Timmy
<ubottu> Timmy: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.21.23 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel armhf powerpc)
<philinux> Anyone using xchat?
<bazhang> philinux, yep
<philinux> bazhang: Great. I installed xchat-indicator but if try to run it it says command not found but on starting xchat it says plugin loaded
<philinux> I was expecting somethin in the indicator area top right
<bazhang> yeah, I recall that
<philinux> bazhang: Do you know what the indicator does?
<trism> philinux: it should add it to indicator-messages
<bazhang> philinux, it puts a big indicator out when you have certain things highlighted, such as your nick, or whatever is included in you r list of things to highlight. for me I have certain curse words as I moderate a couple of channels, as well as my nick and so on
<philinux> bazhang: Not getting anything
<philinux> bazhang: you mean a notification
<bazhang> philinux, much as transmission does for torrents completed or handbrake with rips
<philinux> bazhang: Before I installed it I was getting notifications but not now
<philinux> I think I'll purge it
<bazhang> philinux, thats odd
<bazhang> !info xchat-indicator
<ubottu> xchat-indicator (source: xchat-indicator): XChat Indicator Plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.10-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 65 kB
<c0rnel> i don't understand this, it says waiting for network configuration ...
<c0rnel> then
<c0rnel> booting without full network config
<c0rnel> and just sits there
 * philinux is rebooting xchat
<c0rnel> how can i boot ubuntu in verbose mode?
<ActionPa1snip> c0rnel: press ESC when plymouth shows
<c0rnel> yas, but i'd like more details, ActionPa1snip
<c0rnel> just sits there, after displaying check battery state
<c0rnel> i'll check if there's a quiet in the command line
<c0rnel> it seems that apache2 server is hanging
<ActionPa1snip> c0rnel: what GPU do you use?
<c0rnel> nvidia
<c0rnel> how can i enter recovery mode? it asks for the root password :)
<c0rnel> but nobody knows the root password ...
<c0rnel> if there's such thing
<ActionPa1snip> c0rnel: did you install the proprietary driver yet?
<c0rnel> it's a friend's computer.  the system no longer boots normally. i'm trying to get a recovery shell. i know the user's password, but ubuntu is asking for root's password
<c0rnel> ActionPa1snip, it's installed
<c0rnel> this is upgraded from 11.10
<ActionPa1snip> c0rnel: try uninstalling it, you can use a chroot from liveCD
<ActionPa1snip> c0rnel: ubuntu doesn't have a root pas
<c0rnel> sure
<c0rnel> that's why i can't enter recovery mode :)
<c0rnel> i'll try a live cd
<c0rnel> if i have one :)
<jo-erlend> can someone please help me confirm a crasher bug? It only takes a couple of minutes; 1) open Rhythmbox. 2) open the Ubuntu One Music Store. 3) Find some song and play a preview of it. 4) while the preview is playing, click to play another one. 5) Tell me if Rhythmbox crashes.
<ActionPa1snip> c0rnel: its one of teh reasons why it shouldn't be set
<c0rnel> hm?
<c0rnel> ActionPa1snip, recovery mode offers an "enter root shell" option because the root passsword is not set?
 * c0rnel is confused
<ActionPa1snip> c0rnel: it should offer a root recovery mode
<c0rnel> i don't remember the exact title
<c0rnel> but i remember it asks for the root password :)
<ActionPa1snip> c0rnel: it should drop to the shell without any challenge
<c0rnel> hmmm
<c0rnel> again it stops after checking battery state ...
<c0rnel> can anybody tell me where is the waiting for network configuration message come from?
<c0rnel> oh
<c0rnel> so what actually happens is that X is not starting, i can switch to text mode just fine
<c0rnel> is nvidia-common a dependency for ubuntu-desktop ?
<ActionPa1snip> c0rnel: i believe so yes
<c0rnel> ActionPa1snip, thank you
<c0rnel> i'll leavi ti then
<c0rnel> ActionPa1snip, do you have any experience with nouveau in ubuntu?
<ActionPa1snip> c0rnel: a little, it works on my 6150 just fine but with the 295 driver its a little smoother
<c0rnel> 295 is the last one?
<c0rnel> i've removed nvidia-current, and now i only get a garbage on screen and no more text mode
<philinux> bazhang: my notification s are back now I purged xchat-indicator
<c0rnel> mmm
<yofel> c0rnel: well, if X doesn't start, what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<c0rnel> yofel, i'll check next time i'll be able to :)
<yofel> if you only removed the nvidia-current package with apt, not jockey, you'll need to move /etc/X11/xorg.conf out of the way by hand if you didn't
<bazhang> philinux, ok. I originally had a PPA for that. I recall having to do likewise. sorry not to help
<ActionPa1snip> c0rnel: in the xorg edgers update (less fresh more stable)
<c0rnel> yofel, thank you
<c0rnel> yofel, done
<philinux> bazhang: Cheers. I noticed there is also xchat-gnome-indicator
<c0rnel> yofel, no joy
<c0rnel> i'll attempt nomodeset
<c0rnel> oh
<c0rnel> i have gui :)
<c0rnel> i wonder why network manager had no wired connection in list ...
<c0rnel> it's not managed, it seems
<c0rnel> i see traces of systemd, is ubuntu going to use systemd someday?
<ratcheer> c0rnel: Good question. I like systemd.
<AaronMT> Hello, where online might I find a general summary of what's new in 12.04
<ActionPa1snip> AaronMT: http://www.tuxtrix.com/2012/03/whats-new-in-precise-pangolin-ubuntu.html
<ActionPa1snip> AaronMT: http://askubuntu.com/questions/111269/what-is-new-in-12-04
<babble> is that a blogger theme I haven't seen? hehe.
<triptec> I just installed 12.04, and it seems grub crashes, I looked for menu.lst but it doesn't exist, should it?
<bazhang> triptec, menu.lst has been gone for several releases now
<bazhang> !grub2 | triptec please have a read
<ubottu> triptec please have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ActionPa1snip> triptec: grub2 uses grub.cfg which is generated by update-grub
<AaronMT> Thakns ActionPa1snip
<triptec> ActionPa1snip:  then I'll have a peak at that one.. just did a clean install but it seems like it's something with the graphics
<ActionPa1snip> triptec: what video chip do you use?
<triptec> nvidia
<GeminiDomino> interesting. I'm locking up on boot right after the CD rom is detected
<GeminiDomino> And it's detecting a mouse that doesn't exist.
<GeminiDomino> Fantastic </10th Doctor>
<ActionPa1snip> triptec: try the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<triptec> yeah but I don't get anything
<triptec> I don't get the list, like default, recovery etc
<triptec> memcheck
<GeminiDomino> ugh... nouveau has been such a PITA for me the past month...
<ActionPa1snip> triptec: hold shift at boot
<GeminiDomino> wierd... my 10.04 alternate install disc didn't make me put on a GUI, but the 12.04 didn't give me an option. Is that something likely to change on release (I'm not too familiar with the release process)
<jtrucks> is anyone testing 12.04 server on a xen instance? any issues of note?
<BluesKaj> I'm not a fan of akonadi , but I like kmail , but akonadi errors contantly , the akonadi server self test has 8 errors , tried reinstalling all akonadi components in synptic , but to no avail. Any ideas?
<xangua> who was the idea for kmail to use akonadi¿¿
<xangua> :/
<BluesKaj> doesn't matter xangua , it's done deal ..have to live with it. I just want to solve my prob
<jtrucks> how are people finding the beta2 in terms of server stability? rock solid? shaky?
<BluesKaj> jtrucks,  ubuntu-server?
<jtrucks> BluesKaj: yeah. 12.04 beta2 server... that's what this channel is for, right? 12.04?
<penguin42> not sure how many people on here are running server
<jtrucks> I don't use it for a desktop, but before I deploy a new server ito production, now might be a good time to upgrade if beta2 is fairly stable...
 * penguin42 should give it a try
 * jtrucks doesn't use desktop linux much... 
<jtrucks> my one workstation I don't have a monitor on most of the time.. I just SSH in :)
<penguin42> jtrucks: No! Don't upgrade until after release on a production server - although it might be wise to try it on a test box
<penguin42> (Well of course you can, but I wouldn't!)
<BluesKaj> jtrucks, yeah , this is the place ..haven't seen any complaints
<jtrucks> penguin42: well, I work in the Cray world where hardware and software is all alpha in production ;)
<jtrucks> but this is for my personal server... I'm merging a colo and a VPS on 10.04 onto a new VPS. so it's a clean slate and not running anything just yet.
<penguin42> jtrucks: Haha never heard something said like that, well OK, live on the edge :-)
<jtrucks> penguin42: you haven't worked with supercomputers then, right? ;)
<penguin42> jtrucks: No, but I wouldn't mind doing
<jtrucks> too expensive to have test systems that are remotely the size of prod systems, so you test scale issues on the prod stuff and slap in hacks and patches all over the place :P
<jtrucks> penguin42: we're hiring a Linux admin.
<jtrucks> and a security admin.
<jtrucks> actually two linux admins
<jtrucks> all RHEL and SLES/SUSE based shop though
<jtrucks> well, some desktops are ubuntu, but everything is migrating to RHEL with our new contract.
<jtrucks> if interested, PM me.
<jtrucks> I'll send you the job specs
<penguin42> jtrucks: Nah thanks
<jtrucks> k
<jtrucks> :)
<penguin42> jtrucks: Still, big machines are fun to play with
<jtrucks> yeah, they are.
<jtrucks> security is an interesting gig with this place :)
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks!
<GeorgeJ> I'm having some problems trying to install beta2.
<GeorgeJ> I've created a bootable USB pendrive to install beta2 from, however, it appears that syslinux hangs.
<GeorgeJ> It hangs with a flashing cursor after the copyright message. I can't type anything, ctrl+alt+del doesn't reboot. There appear to be several people having this issue with other versions aswell.
<GeorgeJ> Especially with Acer laptops.
<xsl> hello guys, how do i remove unity bar from my second monitor?
<GeminiDomino> I can never remember how to remove xorg completely... anyone have that info in active swap by any chance?  This way I can focus my testing on the "server" type setup I need?
<xsl> why didn't you just installed server version?
<GeminiDomino> xsl: I needed the LVM/Raid setup on the alternate CD.
<GeminiDomino> xsl: It didn't give me the option not to install the GUI
<xsl> well ... just dpkg --list|grep xorg
<xsl> and try to "apt-get -s purge xserver-xorg"
<xsl> see what it tells you it will remove
<mongo_> I think it is ubuntu-desktop
<GeminiDomino> mongo_: That's what I thought, but it just removes the ubuntu-desktop meta-package, and not the other ones under it.
<xsl> it just remove the meta-packag
<xsl> *meta-package
<xsl> meta-packages are usefull to install stuff
<xsl> not to remove it
<GeminiDomino> which is what I've found
<mongo_> hrm aptitiude will remove depends
<mongo_> maybe apt will not
<GeminiDomino> lemme try that
<xsl> apt-get will also
<xsl> and you can do later "apt-get autoremove"
<GeminiDomino> xsl: Not for metapackages
<GeminiDomino> xsl: or at least, not for ubuntu-desktop. Just tried it
<xsl> GeminiDomino: i told you to do "apt-get -s purge xserver-xorg"
<xsl> and believe me it will remove loads of stuff
<GeminiDomino> xsl: It says itle remove xorg, xserver-xorg, and ubuntu-desktop
<GeminiDomino> it'll*
<xsl> forgot the *
<xsl> you can allways inspect the stuff you have ... just use the 2 commands i gave you
<mongo_> oh I see, ubuntu-desktop is just an alias for ubuntu-meta now
<GeminiDomino> most of what that's removing are video drivers... when it's done I'll see if the autoremove cleans up the apps and stuff...
<GeminiDomino> nope...
<mongo_> GeminiDomino: do an apt-get source ubuntu-desktop
<mongo_> if you look in at the desktop-$acrh file and remove those packages does that help?
<GeminiDomino> mongo_: Probably my best bet. Thanks
<mongo_> they should be tracking the depends on that package though
<xsl> guys, how do i remove unity bar from my second monitor? any ideas?
<xsl> its not "unity bar"
<xsl> its the "unity launcher"
<trism> xsl: there is the option to change it in the display settings if you don't have nvidia proprietary or anything, otherwise you can find it in ccsm at the bottom of the unity experimental tab
<GeminiDomino> mongo_: That seems to be a start. (for I in `cat desktop-amd64`)
<GeminiDomino> mongo_: Thanks
<mongo_> GeminiDomino: no problem, good luck
<mongo_> See, if the ubuntu-meta package did a depend on the ubuntu-desktop meta things would work, but ubuntu-meta is the one that lists the depends in /var/lib/dpkg
<xsl> trism: i just hidden the launcher and now i open it with ALT-F1
<trism> xsl: that works too, but there is also an option to show it only on the primary monitor
<ironhalik_> anyone got the small grub failure with GPT?
<xsl> trism: tyvm for your support
<jinjorge> trism: after running apt-get purge grub then apt-get install grub2, the computer boots to grub rescue> prompt
<jinjorge> error message says something about "invalid arch independent ELF magic"
<NateW> I keep getting a strange crash. I'll be doing random things, then I get kicked to the login screen. How can I determine what's doing it?
<NateW> I'd rather try to file a bug with details instead of simply saying: "it doesn't work", which helps nothing.
<NateW> I remember having a similar issue on 11.10 when I upgrade my nvidia drivers to 295.20
<jinjorge> NateW: when you log back in are all the apps still running or did they get closed?
<NateW> Closed.
<GeorgeJ> It would appear this bug has not been resolved with 12.04 still: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1779418
<trism> jinjorge: looks like you'll need to reinstall grub, sorry about that, do you have a livecd handy?
<tarvid> this may even be progress
<jinjorge> trism: currently running via a livecd
<tarvid> I have a grub rescue prompt
<jtrucks> so, the 10.04 to 12.04 upgrade was flawless and I never had to leave irssi until the reboot. :)
<tarvid> what to I do now?
<trism> jinjorge: would try the method from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy_LiveCD_Files and verify that /boot/grub/grub.cfg is there before rebooting afterwards
<trism> jinjorge: if not I would do the chroot method further down, which will rebuild grub.cfg as well
<markgifford> hi there. 12.04 beta2, Unity issue. When I press Super + Left/Right/Up/Down (to max/min the app window) the Unity "Keyboard Shortcuts" overlay appears immediately after. Anyone know how to amend this?
<jinjorge> trism: arrghhhhh... sorry this whole thing is frustrating
<trism> jinjorge: I understand, did you try out the first grub restore method yet?
<jinjorge> almost less painful to reinstall 12.04 and lose all the data than to recover grub
<jinjorge> trism:tried using terminal
<jinjorge> trism:here is the sequence
<jinjorge> sudo fdisk -l
<trism> jinjorge: yes, it is unfortunately a bit complicated, wouldn't be a bad idea to back up your files in case it comes to a reinstall, although the chroot method almost always works for me if it comes to it
<jinjorge> and I get
<jinjorge> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<trism> jinjorge: if you want, pastebin the output as you go, I'll take a look
<jinjorge> Disk /dev/sda: 64.0 GB, 64023257088 bytes
<jinjorge> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7783 cylinders, total 125045424 sectors
<jinjorge> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<jinjorge> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<jinjorge> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<jinjorge> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<jinjorge>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<jinjorge> /dev/sda1               1   125045423    62522711+  ee  GPT
<jussi> jinjorge: Ill unmute in a moment
<trism> jinjorge: ahh, you have gpt, I'm not really sure if there is a different procedure for that, hold on
<jussi> jinjorge: please use a pastebin for anything over 3 or 4 lines
<jinjorge> jussi: noted. My apologies
<jussi> jinjorge: no probs :)
<jinjorge> trism: here is the output for fsdik -l http://pastebin.com/Kb31sU8J
<jinjorge> trism: here is the output for mount /dev/sda1 /mnt http://pastebin.com/ejThP7tg
<trism> jinjorge: did you already mount it? ls /mnt
<jinjorge> trism: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls /mnt
<jinjorge> boot  EFI  grub
<trism> jinjorge: that's all?
<jinjorge> trism: output for grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<jinjorge> http://pastebin.com/J1ZVtDmY
<trism> jinjorge: do you have a macbook?
<jinjorge> trism: that's all that is shows for ls /mnt
<jinjorge> trism: yes I do have a macbook
<trism> jinjorge: it concerns me that we don't see more directories than that in your root partition
<jinjorge> trism: yeah. I am backing up the data I need and will be doing a reinstall here shortly
<trism> jinjorge: sorry about this, I should have asked several more questions last night when we first noticed the odd grub setup
<jinjorge> trism: my assumption is that by installing 12.04 beta2, it will install grub2
<jinjorge> trism:nothing for you to be sorry about. I very much appreciate your help
<trism> jinjorge: hopefully a reinstall with fix it up and you can test out the new kernel to see if you still get the panics
<jinjorge> trism: yes, that's my hope too.... I'll let you know how things work out
<jinjorge> trism:catch you later. and thanks again!!!!
<trism> jinjorge: good luck!
<jinjorge> trism:Thanks!!!
<ironhalik> well, thats kinda not nice
<ironhalik> lates grub update caused my pc to not boot
<ironhalik> stuck before splash, with cursor blinking
<tarvid> reboot after RAID1 installation, grub enters rescue mode
<KM0201> man, upgrades galore today
<ironhalik> yeah
<ironhalik> one of them killed my system :)
<qengho> Hrm.  Network went wonky and syslog has some kernel puke.  Not sure what to report, though.  Nothing stands out.  Ideas?
<qengho> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/913588/
<qengho> A call trace with no error message is weird.
<KM0201> ironhalik: killed your system?
<KM0201> i hope your'e wrong
<KM0201> cuz they are finishing up now.
<KM0201> lol
<ironhalik> well, grub stopped working
<ironhalik> and it was on the update list
<ironhalik> kinda annoying - first real problem and its couple of weeks before release for me
<NateW> I keep getting a strange crash. I'll be doing random things, then I get kicked to the login screen. How can I determine what's doing it?
<NateW> I keep getting a strange crash. I'll be doing random things, then I get kicked to the login screen. How can I determine what's doing it?
<NateW> I remember having a similar issue on 11.10 when I upgrade my nvidia drivers to 295.20
<djrwolf> I'm planing on putting 12.04 on my laptop, how is it's support for AMD A-Series APU's?
<ironhalik> wow, my grub got completely broken
<ironhalik> impressive
<djrwolf> I'm planing on putting 12.04 on my laptop, how is it's support for AMD A-Series APU's??
<mongo_> djrwolf: I have a zotac ion box running it and it works well
<djrwolf> mongo_ ok, thanks
<penguin42> djrwolf: I don't know but I think it's got a good chance, the Radeon driver supports most stuff
<djrwolf> penguin42: ok, thanks
<penguin42> djrwolf: And if the graphics fights you can always install AMDs binary driver
<ironhalik> ok, anyone got failing grub?
<ironhalik> did a chroot from live cd, grub-install etc but its still the same
<ironhalik> even booting with shift, gives me 'GRUB' and a blinking cursor, no prompt
<penguin42> ironhalik: What's your disk setup?
<ironhalik> single disk with gpt
<ironhalik> swapfile, encrypted home
<penguin42> ironhalik: if you just get GRUB that's normally it managed to get the 1st bit of grub from the boot sector but can't find the rest of it
<flummy> sorry to ask this, but is the ubuntu.com frontpage deliberately pointing to TechnicalOverview/Beta1 instead of /Beta2?
<ironhalik> rather not
<flummy> since ~ 10+ hours
<ironhalik> penguin42: well, it happened freshly after simple update
<ironhalik> penguin42: and doing a grub-install should help
<penguin42> ironhalik: An update from a 11.x or an update after a happy working 12.x ?
<ironhalik> happy working 12.04
<ironhalik> earlie today, had an error after updating
<ironhalik> saying that blocklists are not good for grub
<ironhalik> but it booted, needed to press any key
<ironhalik> thought it was some kind of a regression, and the next update will fix it
<ironhalik> it broke it even further :)
<tarvid> Boot-repair is wonderful
<ironhalik> tarvid: tried, same resault
<penguin42> ironhalik: I'm not sure what the boot lists are - *please* file a bug on this - if you've hit it someone else will
<penguin42> ironhalik: I guess I'd try looking what grub-probe has to say about the devices and try running update-grub and see if it gives any debug
<ironhalik> penguin42: grub-probe couldnt identify the filesystem of my partition
<penguin42> ironhalik: What filesystem *is* your partition?
<ironhalik> ext4
<jinjorge> trism:I am back
<ironhalik> if I install Ubuntu, on an MBR setup, with encrypted home folder
<ironhalik> will the encrypted container resize itself when needed?
<tarvid> ooooooooooooooo, that sounds like trouble
<ironhalik> tarvid: yeah, Im impressed too
<trism> jinjorge: how did the reinstall go?
<jinjorge> trism:went well. Fast
<tarvid> turns out my problem was Cox
<tarvid> should have known better
<tarvid> I could reach neighbors but couldn't get out
<trism> jinjorge: good to hear
<jinjorge> trism: just restoring my apps and settings
<jinjorge> trism:all good!!!
<Machtin> hey guys, any notes on how to install skype? :)
<tarvid> google voice is easier
<jinjorge> Machtin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<astraljava> tarvid: It doesn't work everywhere (like here, in Finland). Machtin: What sort of problems do you have with it?
<Machtin> astraljava: pretty much dependency problems
<Machtin> http://nopaste.info/e13ea92cf1.html
<astraljava> Machtin: What mirror are you using? I just installed skype a couple of hours ago, so perhaps your mirror is outdated?
<Machtin> http://nopaste.info/ab10bb1288.html
<astraljava> Machtin: Ok, so maybe the german mirror is not up-to-date. I switched to using the one without a country code, as it's always the first to get updates.
<Machtin> astraljava: thanks, I'll try
<Machtin> huh, that actually seems to work :) thanks!
<jinjorge> anyone seen this - go to System Settings, click on Printers and the Add New Printer option is grayed out
<pi314> no
<jinjorge> if you go to the shutdown menu option, you can add a printer from there
<rye> jbicha: hi, may I ask you regarding bug #827382 - i fixed the coherence and totem plugin for upnp, is it too late to propose some sort of fix for precise? (i am not upstream, just somebody who wants to watch stuff over UPnP)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 827382 in totem (Ubuntu) "Coherence uPNP plugin missing in totem in Oneiric" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827382
<natacus> anyone been using telepathy in kubuntu 1204?
<rye> jbicha: I attached the quilt patches to bug #880076 and now building the packages in my ppa
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 880076 in totem (Ubuntu) "Coherence DLNA/UPnP client not showing on plugins list" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880076
<jbicha> rye: coherence isn't supported by the Totem developers any more
<rye> jbicha: well, they fixed the plugin for GObject introspection pretty recently (albeit it did not work even with fixed coherence) and put # The Coherence framework still uses PyGTK, and thus conflicts with the new pygobject introspected bindings, is there a definite "No" somewhere?
<rye> jbicha: I know it's been broken at least since Oneiric due to gir, but the plugin is there, it's just broken. And Coherence is so far the only upnp plugin for totem we have, and it can work - http://identi.ca/attachment/68629435
<jbicha> rye: I'd be happier re-enabling it if the totem developers did it first so please ask them about it
<rye> jbicha: awesome, will do!
<jbicha> they know far more about Totem than I do :)
<rye> jbicha: the only thing is that fixed version needs to come from coherence upstream, which seems to be quite inactive lately (last update - a year ago)
<rye> I guess they fixed all the bugs
<rye> eh, just found what jbicha meant by "not supported". They nuked it from the orbit :(
<foobArrr> how does compiz grid behave in 12.04? do the left/right keybindings cycle through window sizes?
<atpa8a> hello
<atpa8a> the beta2 server installer doesn't detect my md raid...
<atpa8a> any help?
<penguin42> atpa8a: Does it see the disks that make it up?
<atpa8a> i believe so...
<atpa8a> checking
<atpa8a> yes
<atpa8a> i can see them in dmesg
<penguin42> anything about md in there?
<atpa8a> 2:0:0:0 and 3:0:0:0
<atpa8a> kernel BUG!
<penguin42> ooh fun - pastebin it?
<atpa8a> can't :P
<atpa8a> from installer
<penguin42> atpa8a: Put USB thumb disc in, copy to there?
<atpa8a> at md.c:6920
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> that'd work
<atpa8a> one sec
<penguin42> iff all else fails use a camera!
<atpa8a> :P
<penguin42> but that's a strictly iff all else
<Roasted> anybody else notice 12.04 is kind of a clutz with maximizing windows to other screens?
<Roasted> I used to be able to drag chrome tabs over and it would auto resize even tho my 2nd monitor is smaller
<Roasted> but now I have to make sure its smaller than the other screen, move it, then maximize. kind of LOL.
<atpa8a> http://paste.ubuntu.com/913841/
<atpa8a> penguin42: ^^
<penguin42> atpa8a: OK, that's not good - so that's certianly in the md code; can you please file a launchpad bug on that
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> sure
<atpa8a> tho if i upgrade it'll work
<penguin42> atpa8a: And it's repeatable - i.e. if you reboot and run the installer again you get the same thing?
<penguin42> so which version does that and which version works?
<ironhalik> anyone noticed eclipse failing to start?
<atpa8a> yes, it's repeatable
<penguin42> ironhalik: Running OK here
<penguin42> ironhalik: Maybe it doesn't like the Java you've got going
<ironhalik> hmm, for me it crashesh
<atpa8a> penguin42: 11.10 works and if i upgrade to 12.04 it'll work too
<penguin42> atpa8a: So - which one is failing?
<ironhalik> penguin42: got jdk, everything installed via apt
<atpa8a> 12.04
<atpa8a> seems like it's just the installer tho
<penguin42> ironhalik: I'm running with sun java 6 - so might be worth trying a different one
<ironhalik> sure, ill try that
<atpa8a> penguin42: not sure if it's an md or anaconda bug tho... may be the installer is missing /etc/mdadm.conf (which it does)
<penguin42> atpa8a: No, it's a kernel bug - that kernel oops is nasty
<atpa8a> yeah
<atpa8a> but how come if i upgrade, it'll work with that kernel?
<penguin42> atpa8a: Well my reading of that oops is that the oops happened running the parted process, so if you're not running that during the upgrade you're OK; also my reading of that oops is that it actually bought the RAID up ok
<atpa8a> i see
<foobArrr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz-plugins-main/+bug/878820    Do I understand that right: cycling through window sizes with compiz grid doesn't work on 12.04 (and 11.10) and that is intentional and will not change?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 878820 in compiz-plugins-main (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Window Management, Keyboard shortcut - The grid keybindings are behaving inconsistently" [High,Confirmed]
 * penguin42 wonders what Ubuntu MAAS is
<atpa8a> i have a hunch... that i can bootstrap that ubuntu :P
<penguin42> atpa8a: Please report the bug though - if you hit it, other people will
<atpa8a> already did
<penguin42> atpa8a: Ah good, what bug number?
<atpa8a> 972960
<penguin42> bug 972960
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 972960 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "md fails during install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/972960
#ubuntu+1 2012-04-04
<penguin42> atpa8a: OK, I've tweeked the report a bit
<penguin42> atpa8a: You may get some moans from stuff asking you to try the latest upstream kernel, which won't help for the installer bug
<atpa8a> penguin42: great!
<atpa8a> i'd try whatever :)
<atpa8a> even thinking to give the alternate cd a try
<penguin42> yeh worth a go
<tarvid> some mopping up to do
<tarvid> grub failed after a RAID 1 install, should I report it? how?
<penguin42> tarvid: Yes, have you got a launchpad account and can you boot into your system some how?
<tarvid> Boot repair fixed it
<tarvid> Yes I have a Launchpad account
<penguin42> tarvid: Hmm shame - it's kind of better to report while the bug is still there; OK - so was this a fresh install?
<tarvid> yes, a fresh install but the RAID had been built previously
<tarvid> and I whined a lot about my networking problems which turned out to be the cable modem/router
<penguin42> tarvid: OK, so from your booted system type   ubuntu-bug ubuiquity    and answer the questions; ubuqiuity is the installer and is the normal place to put install screw ups
<tarvid> How do I enter text in this browser, this is a server install
<tarvid> browser may be w3m but I don't know how to get text in a form field
<larcc> thanks to whoever tried helping me get dash working, found the reason the search didn't work: i didn't have zeitgeist
<tarvid> Now for the awkward part, I sought help with networking and the problem turned out to be routing in the cable modem
<tarvid> I could talk to a neighbor on the LAN, My laptop on the LAN could reach the Internet, but the machine I was trying to set up could not
<tarvid> The laptop could because its mac address was stuffed in the cable system somewhere and the server mac address was not
<tarvid> looks like a bizarre bug that cost me two days
<tarvid> where would one file such information
<bandit5432> bug #927828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 927828 in sudo (Debian) "sudo: pam_mount.c:417: modify_pm_count: Assertion `user != ((void *)0)' failed." [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927828
<bandit5432> fix committed can  any one confirm that the fix works for them?
<bandit5432> i am still getting that error when ever i use sudo
<bandit5432> sudo: pam_mount.c:417: modify_pm_count: Assertion `user != ((void *)0)' failed.Aborted
<bandit5432> :|
<bandit5432> so no one is getting  sudo errors?
<wylde> bandit5432: I'm not, and haven't ever. Didi you 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' ?
<bandit5432> yes
<bandit5432> i am getting a sudo: pam_mount.c:417: modify_pm_count: Assertion `user != ((void *)0)' failed.
<bandit5432> Aborted
<bandit5432> which is in bug #927828 which was supposed to have a fix released
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 927828 in sudo (Debian) "sudo: pam_mount.c:417: modify_pm_count: Assertion `user != ((void *)0)' failed." [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927828
<wylde> su you can't update?
<wylde> so*
<bandit5432> no i update just fine i just keep getting a the above error every time i try to sudo
<bandit5432> after the command runs i get the error
<bandit5432> didnt have it in 11.10
<wylde> so sudo works it just spits that error at you every time? ...odd
<wylde> hmm, just reading the bug report now
<bandit5432> no biggie just annoying like apparmour errors booting with 3.3 kernels
<wylde> there's a new report as well, seems it's not fixed just yet
<wylde> not sure if they fixed it upstream in debian yet.
<bandit5432> wierd that its not effecting more people or maybe people dont see it
<wylde> I always have a terminal open, I have yet to see that error
<bandit5432> scratched head
<bandit5432> scratches'
<wylde> hmmm did you see comment #4
<wylde> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpam-mount/+bug/927828/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 927828 in sudo (Debian) "sudo: pam_mount.c:417: modify_pm_count: Assertion `user != ((void *)0)' failed." [Unknown,New]
<bandit5432> didnt know if i should try that a a fix or not
<bandit5432> didnt read the upstream posts
<wylde> yeah, I'm not sure that should have been marked as fix released.
<wylde> I don't think it should have.
<bandit5432> looks like they keep sending it back and forth between sudo and pam
<bandit5432> you on x64?
<wylde> I'm guessing that that's the soloution you have for now, until they actually fix it
<wylde> yes I am
<bandit5432> weird
<wylde> I've had my fair share of bugs on 12.04 but not that one.
<bandit5432> i will add a post to the bug i guess
<wylde> can't hurt
<bandit5432> which i hate doing :P
<wylde> meh, just consider it your contribution to the community :)
<wylde> bugs don't get fixed if they're not reported and sometimes a dev or two needs a swat to fix it too lol
<bandit5432> i get tired of dealing with devs who tell me its a feature not a bug
<wylde> lol
<bandit5432> better than the kernel bisecting from last week though
<Logan_> bandit5432: The "fix" looks more like a workaround.
<Logan_> (In that bug.)
<wylde> Logan_: exactly how I see it, and since it's not actually fixed in any package I don't think it should be listed as fix released.
<bandit5432> well that does not make much of a fix if it was released
<Logan_> wylde: Agreed.
<Logan_> I can't change the status, it seems.
<wylde> I can't either
<bandit5432> i hate errors when i run commands
<bandit5432> odd i can sudo ls -l fine but i cant sudo cat /etc/issue with out getting the error
<bandit5432> its the save password bug fro sudo it appears which i dont know which package takes care of
<bandit5432> could some one try and run multiple sudo commands from a  terminal and see if they get an error?
<bandit5432> sudo ls -l ask for password sudo ls -l does not ask for password and possibly getting the error?
<Will123456> does unity 5.8 still have the icon glass reflection effect on the dash?
<Cameron> hi, I am using precise beta2, updated to current, and I seem to be getting a crash every so often that sends me back to the lightdm login screen.  How do I go about reporting this ? or even knowing which package is effected ?
<ubuntu64bit> ok when is 12.04 being released? just curious
<drklunk> why does my computer mess up when I enter "unity" into terminal?
<jbicha> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Precise Pangolin (12.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<drklunk> i was trying to see what version of unity I was using, so I typed unity version into the terminal and i couldnt use or type anything
<bandit5432> drklunk, type unity --version to get the version
<bandit5432> you can also type unity --help to show a list of other options
<ubuntu64bit> drklunk: hmmm...i just typed unity in the terminal i see what your saying like it is trying to do some sort of process upgrade does that sound right?
<Aethor> hi all :)   anyone here got any experience solving problems with Linux and Realtek RTL8111B   (r8168/r8169 driver)?
<tanath> how come some windows are themed and others are not? for instance, synaptic is themed, but if i go to Settings > Repositories, the window is not themed
<tanath> more importantly, how do i fix it
<tanath> and why does every OS upgrade break my themes? >_<
<NateW> I have a strange crash on 12.04. I can be doing work, or my computer will be idling and I get kicked to the login screen. All of the running applications are closed. I remember this happening on 11.10 when I upgraded the nvidia drivers to 295.20, but I'm not sure if it's related.
<tanath> if X is crashing, then any GUI app running will also have closed. check ~/.xsession-errors
<tanath> 'tail ~/.xsession-errors' in terminal for last 10 lines
<NateW> Alright. I'll check that. I'd like to file a bug report, but not being sure of where to look for detailed info can make the bug report unhelpful.
<tanath> use 'ubuntu-bug xorg'
<NateW> I should do that briefly after a crash, correct?
<tanath> most of the info gathered won't be dependent on that. anything specific you can add like from the log you should
<tanath> gathers generic system info mostly, version numbers, etc
<NateW> tanath: I'll probably do that after a crash to make sure that I can find relevant info that's as fresh as possible.
<drklunk> how can I check what version of unity Im using?
<tanath> you could just search your logs
<NateW> I'm just not entirely sure of what's definitive enough.
<tanath> apt-cache show unity
<drklunk> thanks!
<NateW> If I post part, can you let me know if you think it's causing it?
<tanath> or 'apt-cache show unity | grep -i version'
<tanath> for just the version
<tanath> sure
<NateW> http://paste.ubuntu.com/914055/
<NateW> I think it may, but I want to be sure.
<NateW> [I don't want to be creating invalid bug reports]
<tanath> did you disconnect a device?
<NateW> No.
<tanath> or use wireless devices?
<NateW> I have wireless, but I don't use it.
<tanath> does the system know that?
<NateW> ??
<tanath> that's all complaining that a mounted device was unexpectedly unavailable
<NateW> Then it's probably old.
<tanath> like a usb drive that was just yanked, for instance
<NateW> I probably did pull a device, but that's not what causes the X crash.
<tanath> or a network path
<NateW> Probably an FTP mount
<tanath> well that's what that log stuff was about
<tanath> although the invalid pointer thing may be relevant
<NateW> I'm going to clear the log then, and see if it gets populated again when I get kicked.
<tanath> possibly cause of X crash
<NateW> Yeah, sometimes I just get it randomly though. I'll just have firefox open idle, and when I return [from making coffee or such] it will be sitting at the login screen.
<tanath> you can also check 'dmesg | tail'
<tanath> also, you can pass '-30', for instance as tail parameter to display more lines from end
<tanath> tail -45 or whatever
<NateW> I'll make sure to check everything I can as soon as I get a crash. Just uploading a large file, and then I'll try to get a crash.
<tanath> heh
<NateW> Usually ssh, ftp transfer, firefox download, rendering video == crash.
<NateW> =P
<NateW> Or it's just a coincidence.
<tanath> that crash seems to be in a python app that uses QT for its GUI
<anthropos> has anyone else experienced an issue whereby gnome-shell will occasionally become very slow to respond to keyboard input and mouse clicks? everything else is very responsive, and restarting gnome-shell does not fix it (but restarting the computer does)
<tanath> anthropos, check logs when it happens?
<anthropos> i did, nothing obvious (to me, anyways)
<anthropos> the console ttys are 100 % responsive
<anthropos> just not a terminal in gnome shell, for example
<tanath> virtual terminals? or terminal emulators?
<anthropos> ctrl+alt+f1, etc.
<tanath> so vt
<anthropos> yes, those are responsive.
<tanath> they should be, even if X is bonkers
<anthropos> but a terminal within gnome shell is extremely slow to respond to keyboard input. however, gnome shell itself is very fast still
<anthropos> e.g. the window picker is not slowed at all
<tanath> but what about other GUI apps?
<anthropos> they are all fast except slow responsive to clicking or typing
<tanath> i thought you said gnome-shell was slow
<anthropos> *response
<anthropos> no, i said keyboard input / mouse clicks are slow within gnome shell
<anthropos> switching to unity fixes it (without reboot)
<anthropos> but then if I switch back to gnome shell the issue returns
<tanath> that's a little weird. do you use system resource monitor applets or anything?
<anthropos> yeah, I use conky usually and nothing is hogging the cpu/mem/disk io
<tanath> what window manager do you use?
<anthropos> I just use whatever the defaults are for gnome-shell. I literally just installed gnome shell and then picked gnome at startup
<tanath> should be metacity then
<anthropos> could be. i think doing metacity --replace fixed it though, so im not sure it is
<anthropos> i could be misremembering. unity --replace definitely fixed it
<tanath> i haven't used gnome in 12.04 yet, but does alt+f2 still work?
<anthropos> but again, it comes back as soon as i do gnome-shell --replace...
<anthropos> yes, but restarting gnome shell doesn't fix it
<tanath> next time try running 'metacity --replace' and see if that has any effect
<tanath> lol
<anthropos> k. I believe that fixes it, but I could be misremembering
<tanath> yeah, that's just reloading the panel
<anthropos> i don't see metacity running on my box right now so I'm not sure thats the wm i'm using
<tanath> what video drivers you using?
<anthropos> nvidia proprietary
<tanath> you could also install fusion-icon which lets you reload your WM, or pick another on the fly
<anthropos> will that work for gnome, i.e. even w/o compiz?
<anthropos> *gnome-shell
<tanath> ps -ef | grep metacity
<tanath> ?
<tanath> yes
<tanath> compiz is one of the WMs you can choose
<anthropos> metacity isn't running
<anthropos> the grep command just returns itself
<anthropos> I didn't think gnome-shell was compatible /w compiz
<anthropos> i thought it used clutter
<tanath> compiz is irrelevant
<tanath> fusion-icon doesn't change your WM unless you tell it to
<tanath> ok, apparently gnome 3 doesn't use metacity anymore then?
<tanath> but if running it fixes your issue, then maybe you should switch to it
<anthropos> interesting thought
<tanath> do you see clutter running?
<anthropos> no, but i find it hard to believe that it's not running under some name
<tanath> do you have titlebars on your apps?
<tanath> with close, maximize, minimize?
<anthropos> no minimize or maximize, but yes I have titlebars
<anthropos> it has close.
<trism> the gnome-shell binary is linked with libmutter (so it is its own window manager, there isn't a separate process)
<tanath> ok
<tanath> then maybe file a bug report on gnome-shell
<tanath> trism, perhaps you know how to get a consistent theme across apps?
<tanath> every OS update breaks my themes, and then when i apply one it doesn't affect all apps :(
<trism> tanath: if it doesn't apply to apps such as firefox but to others you are probably missing a gtk2 theme
<trism> tanath: which theme are you using?
<tanath> before upgrade to 12.04 i was using the audacious theme (aud-default), but that broke. so i switched to darklooks, but half my apps aren't themed
<tanath> like, synaptic is themed, but if i go to Settings > Repositories, that's not. nor is epiphany, etc...
<tanath> i'm using xfce btw
<trism> tanath: yeah, that is a gtk2 gtk3 thing, synaptic uses gtk2, but software-properties-gtk is gtk3
<trism> tanath: you'll need to find a theme that provides both
<tanath> TBH, the only themes i can find that i want to use, are pretty much the audacious theme, or darklooks
<tanath> i'm rather picky. unfortunately i don't know how to do my own themes. if i could i'd fix audacious, most likely
<tanath> i read on a forum thread that upgrading to audacious 3 would fix it to work with gtk3, but i have version 3 and no joy
<OffGridOps> 12.04 upgrade from 11.10:  I have no sidebar (Unity I guess its called) nor do I have a top bar (signal, time, etc.)  I can access terminal.  Anything I need to install so I can use the system?  Thanx!
<tanath> OffGridOps, sounds like you'd rather use gnome. try logging out, and choosing gnome when you log in
<tanath> (click user, then choose your session, then enter password)
<OffGridOps> ok, brb and thanx!
<tanath> np
<bandit5432> i must be stupid how do i change volume with scroll under gnome classic?
<tanath> usually you can scroll wheel on the volume icon in tray. is that what you mean?
<tanath> as long as the mouse is over the icon
<bandit5432> yes its not working for me middle click mutes and un mutes
<tanath> TIL i can middle-click it too...
<trism> bandit5432: yes middle click mutes unmutes but scrolling the wheel should change the volume
<bandit5432> i have to click the icon then scroll over the volume bar to get it to change
<tanath> verify your scroll wheel is working?
<tanath> mm
<tanath> sounds like a bug
<bandit5432> weird
<tanath> try removing it and readding it?
<tanath> or just reloading the panel
<trism> bandit5432: what are you scrolling with, mouse wheel, touchpad, ...?
<bandit5432> mouse wheel
<trism> hmm
<tanath> trism, that _shouldn't_ matter, but could it?
<bandit5432> i remove indicator applet and added it back do i need to gnome-panel kill?
<tanath> gnome-panel --replace will suffice
<trism> removing and readding will restart it, you don't need to kill the panel
<trism> you don't actually even need to remove/re-add, you can: killall indicator-applet-complete and click Restart
<bandit5432> nope
<tanath> why kill it when you can do it gracefully?
<tanath> 'gnome-panel --replace'
<bandit5432> thats what i did
<tanath> mmk
<bandit5432> i dont remember all the commands so i just use what works
<tanath> trism, not sure you can assume that's which indicator applet he's using
<tanath> there's several
<bandit5432> i am using the default ot i assume default one let me get a version number
<tanath> might want to file a bug report
<bandit5432> Indicator Applet Complete 0.4.92
<trism> tanath: yes I am aware, but indicator-applet-complete is added in the default setup
<bandit5432> wish i could just add gtk2 volume ctonrol to the panel
<tanath> i believe you can... but since i don't use gnome anymore i can't recall how
<tanath> i think it's in the add panel items dialog though
<bandit5432> nope cant add gtk2 things to the gtk3 panels i dont think
<tanath> right, i think there is a way, i just don't recall..
<trism> bandit5432: ahh it is broken here too, I was pretty sure I tested that
<trism> bandit5432: and yes you could use gnome-sound-applet if you preferred, it will show up in the notification area
<tanath> hrm, maybe not
<bandit5432> grumbles probably not a bug probably a feature
<trism> bandit5432: I'll take a look a fixing indicator-applet tomorrow though
<tanath> but yeah, there should be other options
<bandit5432> ty
<bandit5432> i keep finding bugs and i dont like that i have to many going right now
<tanath> that's one of the reasons i use xfce now :-/
<tanath> though i like it
<Agent_bob> how smooth is the new release so far ?       will an "old" linux hand "cli oriented" be able to stand all the bells and whistels ?
<tanath> i heard good things about unity, so i decided to give it another shot. it's not even usable :(
<tanath> Agent_bob, depends on whether they're useful for you
<bandit5432> tanath, i have lxde xfce installed as well
<Agent_bob> bells and whistels useful?
<tanath> (and work)
<Agent_bob>  /blinks
<bandit5432> i kept with gnome-classic from last realease untill now
<tanath> lol, yes. extra stuff may not be necessary for you, but can be to others. what constitutes "bells and whistles" is subjective
<tanath> bandit5432, yeah
<tanath> Agent_bob, i use a number of compiz plugins that would be bells and whistles to most, but i would really hate to do without
<tanath> like the negative plugin. i find useful. not for everyone though
<bandit5432> i agree tanath  each person has a certain way they want things to work and whats bells and whistles to one is required by another
<tanath> negative plugin is great when my dark themes are broken (as is the case every upgrade). then i can invert the window and yay
<bandit5432> lol
<tanath> \o/
<Agent_bob> i used ubuntu 6.6 until 9.10 came out...  tried 10.4   couldn't stand it.    stuck with debian until... well still using it.    on knoppix atm.    is ubuntu 12.4 more the same dirrection that 10.4 was headed or did it reset somewhere along the way?      i guess what i'm asking is.   saw it designed to impress "windows" USERS?
<Agent_bob> saw/was/
<tanath> Agent_bob, what's the prob with 10.04?
<tanath> 12.04 seems to be more stable than most previous releases, though unity is still a horrible mess
<bandit5432> Agent_bob, the same direction and then some with gnome taking another direction in the middle of those releases
<Agent_bob> nothing if you only install the server and can get along with upstart    ;/
<tanath> (in my experience anyway)
<tanath> Agent_bob, i think it's more focused on tablet/touch screens actually
<tanath> windows 8 is going that way too
<OffGridOps> no go.  i selected cairo dock w/gnome and it still is the same.  The only options are cairo with gnome listed twice with white circles (clicking them does nothing and sends me back for the password), ubuntu 2d/ubuntu (both have the ubuntu logo in the white circle and xbmc with a white circle
<bandit5432> the only redeeming thing is how bad windows 8
<Agent_bob> bandit5432   ah.   ok.   thanks.     well i'll give it a look sometime maybe.
<tanath> windows 8 gets a lot of hate, but it's making steps in the right direction
<bandit5432> Agent_bob, might want to try mint with cinamin or mate
<bandit5432> windows 8 needs to be 2 os's not 1
<tanath> it's a lot faster, and improved accessibility for many things once you give it 5 mins to learn the interface if it's not intuitive for you
<tanath> bandit5432, hm?
<bandit5432> its the same issue that alot of us have with unity, something great on a tablet does not = great on a desktop
<Agent_bob> bandit5432   heh    ok   but for now i get along with debian just fine.
<tanath> i agree, they went a bit far with that
<NateW> tanath: finally got it.
<tanath> NateW, mm?
<tanath> Agent_bob, would you consider yourself an advanced linux user? know what you're doing?
<bandit5432> if he said yes you wouldnt believe him would you?
<OffGridOps> tanath: is there a way to select that I am missing?  tried to click (right/left), double click, space bar, etc
<tanath> lol
<tanath> OffGridOps, for panel items? i believe it's alt+win click.
<NateW> tanath: http://paste.ubuntu.com/914102/
<tanath> one of the stupidest design regressions, IMO
<tanath> alt+win, right-click that is
<OffGridOps> ok trying now
<NateW> tanath: except some of the lines are missing, let me paste again
<tanath> NateW, i don't see anything that looks serious there
<tanath> mm
<OffGridOps> tanath: nope, not alt-win rt click or left or ctrl win rt or left.
<bandit5432> OffGridOps, whats the problem?
<tanath> it is right click, and there is a win...
<tanath> try win+rt-click
<OffGridOps> ok doing it again after reboot
<tanath> bandit5432, IIRC, he's trying to add panel items
<NateW> tanath: sorry, the end of the file was missing, here is the full one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/914105/
<OffGridOps> yeah i have the win key i will try it rt click and then win key thanx 4 helping me BTW!
<tanath> NateW, are you logged in on multiple VTs?
<NateW> No
<tanath> weird your X server is on 1.0 instead of 0.0
<tanath> did it crash and reload?
<NateW> I actually get a completely black screen if I switch to another VT
<NateW> It crashed and reloaded.
<NateW> So I can't use any of the vt's except f7.
<NateW> (Which is X)
<bandit5432> ewww
<tanath> i don't see anything that looks like a cause of an X crash
<bandit5432> you might have to high of a res and or no console loading
<OffGridOps> rt then win did not work.  is there a way to simply force it through terminal or hot keys so i can at least navigate?  all my folders are on the screen, but if i cant have some kind of GUI to get to programs etc it would b a problem
<tanath> OffGridOps, win+rt
<bandit5432> no should be alt+right click
<OffGridOps> did that earlier and nothing.
<tanath> OffGridOps, ctrl, alt, win, shift, are all modifier keys. you hold them while tapping something else
<bandit5432> some people have to switch to the other alt key
<OffGridOps> i understand
<NateW> anything in here [dmesg]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/914109/
<bandit5432> OffGridOps,  have you updated  ??
<NateW> I see it I think: segfault in nvidia_drv.so
<tanath> "Disabling freq 2484 MHz..." o_O
<bandit5432> i had a problem with beta1 panel crashing and i could not change anything
<OffGridOps> yup sudo apt-get update
<OffGridOps> i had the bars before i updated a couple hours ago
<bandit5432> you dont have any panels?
<OffGridOps> the update had me file all kinds of launchpad bugs through my acct  no no panels anywhere
<tanath> NateW, the second drive needs to be checked: EXT4-fs (sdb1): warning: mounting fs with errors, running e2fsck is recommended
<NateW> I saw that. I'll fsck it tonight.
<tanath> NateW, can check with gparted
<tanath> mmk
<NateW> 3tb.
<bandit5432> OffGridOps, are you running gnome classic with effects or with out?
<tanath> NateW, that could be causing all kinds of issues, including x crashing
<NateW> what about the Xorg segfault =P
<tanath> openshot crashed
<bandit5432> OffGridOps, another thing is this a a fresh profile or is it an old one?
<NateW> 3 segfaults: line 57, 64, 71
<OffGridOps> i am at the login screen now i tried both and nothing will apply the ubuntu logo to anything but ubuntu and ubuntu 2d  my issue is that basically
<tanath> caused issue in nvidia driver
<NateW> or 2, not sure what the last is.
<tanath> could have crashed due to file system errors, possibly :P
<bandit5432> OffGridOps, make sure you installed gnome-panel
<OffGridOps> is there a way via terminal to do it?
<NateW> whats the [#####.####] at the beginning, time?
<bandit5432> yes
<bandit5432> sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<tanath> NateW, not actually sure. possibly
<tanath> it is incremental, so that's been my guess
<OffGridOps> that may be the issue i dont know it worked today what happens when i click alt rt click is that the white circle stays white and then orage highlights the perimiter
<NateW> I'm thinking it is.
<NateW> So the openshot crash was way before hte xorg one.
<NateW> *the
<bandit5432> OffGridOps, so you have not even logged in yet?
<tanath> except the high variability in values
<NateW> true.
<tanath> NateW, don't think you can assume that
<NateW> When it crashed, openshot wasnt running.
<NateW> That was hours ago.
<NateW> I'm thinking it's the nvidia driver, no?
<NateW> [nvidia_drv.so]
<bandit5432> bah my menus are not alphabetically sorted again
<NateW> On 11.10 I was running fine, then updated to 295.22 and then had the exact same issue as now.
<tanath> well you might want to file a bug report with these: [30168.523350] Xorg[5066] general protection ip:7f4d37605af9 sp:7fff1c0b65f0 error:0 in nvidia_drv.so[7f4d375a4000+6e0000]
<tanath> as i said, yes
<tanath> use jockey to try a different driver?
<NateW> Alright, and I should start by using "ubuntu-bug xorg"?
<snadge> lol @ people having problem with nvidia drivers.. thats unpossible!
<tanath> NateW, well, it looks to be in the nvidia driver actually
<trism> bandit5432: just for informations sake, I fixed the indicator-applet scroll bug, just needed to add GDK_SCROLL_MASK which was added in the newer gtk, I'll submit a bug and push it up tomorrow when I am not half asleep
<NateW> haha.. I havent had issues with the drivers until 295.22 was released.
<tanath> NateW, so figure out what nvidia package you're using and do that one
<NateW> for 5 years now.
<bandit5432> trism, awesome ty so much
<tanath> snadge, :P
<NateW> =P
<NateW> so, ubuntu-bug <nvidia-package-name>?
<tanath> mm
<NateW> [just double checking]
<bandit5432> now thats what i call bug fixing
<hhoh> to do bug fixing what we have to do basically
<hhoh> bandit5432,
<bandit5432> must get tiring actually unless you like coding
<hhoh> bandit5432,  ok you mean we have to understand that thing , what it can do
<bandit5432> yes
<snadge> you nvidia users need to sell your nvidia trash.. and buy amd/ati.. so you know what real driver quality means
 * snadge chuckles
<NateW> Alright, I should be able to do the rest. Thanks for your help tanath.
<bandit5432> snadge, ahaha
<tanath> i've never been able to put much stock in people's claims to one being better than the other
<hhoh> bandit5432,  ok suppose a bug filed in launchpad , whats the first steop we have to do for that
<hhoh> stp
<tanath> ati and nvidia both have issues
<bandit5432> you have to verify its actually a bug
<snadge> the radeon driver is actually pretty good.. if you dont care so much about games performance
<tanath> snadge, got anything without such a caveat? :P
<snadge> so amd wins on open drivers.. nvidia edges ahead slightly with proprietary ones.. but have seemed to regressed in recent times.. almost as much as amd has improved ;)
<tanath> nvidia joined linux foundation
<tanath> etc, etc
<bandit5432> i need to stop finding bugs
<tanath> bandit5432, why would you say such a thing?
<stuntman_dan> ahoy!
<snadge> 12.04 needs to be perfect
<bandit5432> i hate posting bug reports!
<snadge> ive clicked me too on heaps of reports
<tanath> at least ubuntu-bug makes it easy
<snadge> and occasionally made a flippant comment :P
<bandit5432> 1 kernel bug 1 libreoffice several precise bugs the last 2 weeks i am tired
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<snadge> haha
<tanath> lol
<tanath> why grammar matters ^
<bandit5432> 1651 comments to many to read
<stuntman_dan> does anyone have any experience getting their amd switchable graphics set up?
<bandit5432> i am out night nights
<NateW> well, that's finished. Hopefully it gets fixed. Otherwise, I'll be downgrading drivers to an older version.
<NateW> I think it was 290.xx or something like that.
<OffGridOps> sorry my son was crying had to fix a bottle.  it is installing the gnome package now
<snadge> my son sucks on his mothers booby
<snadge> i got out of that task :p
<OffGridOps> done installing rebooting now
<NateW> tanath: seems i have a bad sector. Time for warranty. =D
<tanath> well, i'm going to dodge that conversation. bye bye
<tanath> mm
<OffGridOps> so what i have now is gnome with and without effects (footprints on each), ubuntu and ubuntu 2d (w/ubuntu logo) and it displays the top bar with the stuff normally there; however, the left hand side bar with all the icons is not there
<OffGridOps> much better at least.  do i need to manually install the left bar now somehow?
<LetterRip> hi all is zram swap enabled by default?
<stuntman_dan> hey is anyone around that can give me a hand interpreting this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11712748
<dubaco> i have a streaming issue, in ubuntu 12 i think it's ip tables
<dubaco> the issue is this: when i stream sound in windows it works fine, but in ubuntu it wont as the page says i have insufficent bandwidth - i have a 10mb connection
<dubaco> *we are talking about bbc iplayer
<MechanisM> I'm creating online gtk2/gtk3 theme generator. Anyone interested in this project to help me?
<Rabenklaue> Hi, I'm curious about the new things in Qt5.0 especially QtQuick2.0 and therefore added ppa:forumnokia/fn-ppa (via apt-add-repository) to my kubuntu packaging system. But I'm unable to find any qt5-* packages.
<Rabenklaue> I ran "apt-get update" but "apt-cache search qt5" does not give any results (except libmgl-qt5 - which is not relevant for me).
<glosoli> qt5 isn't out yet
<glosoli> Rabenklaue: or is it ?
<Rabenklaue> glosoli: No it is not out, yet (only in beta state)
<glosoli> Rabenklaue: anyway looking forward to it, that's gonna be something goood! :>
<Rabenklaue> But I hoped to get it from ppa:forumnokia/fn-ppa , which actually seem to include qt5 stuff
<glosoli> Rabenklaue: does that ppa has precise support
<glosoli>  ?
<Rabenklaue> glosoli: It looks, as it has: http://ppa.launchpad.net/forumnokia/fn-ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/
<glosoli> Rabenklaue: it isn't
<glosoli> Rabenklaue: check folder, they are empty :)
<Rabenklaue> Hmm, well - ok...
<Rabenklaue> Hoped it might be as easy getting bleeding edge stuff as I was accustomed using gentoo.
<glosoli> Rabenklaue: it is supposed to mean just they will be building it for precise when the right time comes
<Rabenklaue> Well, than I'll have to compilie it manually
<Rabenklaue> glosoli: Thanks anyway
<glosoli> Rabenklaue: Precise is still in beta, you can't even get GIMP 2.7.x in it with ppa in Oneiric you can
<glosoli> :)
<c0rnel> what's the way to log into the old style gnome?
<foobArrr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz-plugins-main/+bug/878820    Do I understand that right: cycling through window sizes with compiz grid doesn't work on 12.04 (and 11.10), and that is intentional and will not change?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 878820 in compiz-plugins-main (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Window Management, Keyboard shortcut - The grid keybindings are behaving inconsistently" [High,Confirmed]
<c0rnel> salut
<c0rnel> ctrl-z :)
<scientes> c0rnel, just select gnome-classic from the menu, when the ubuntu icon is next to your login name
<scientes> you might have to install it, im not sure
 * scientes uses gnome-shell
<c0rnel> scientes, it's not there, gnome-session-fallback is the package name?
<FreeRun> hi
<FreeRun> I have problem with dhclient IP renew under 12.04
<FreeRun> services also don't work to renew address
<scientes> c0rnel, yes, gnome-session-fallback will give you gnome-class
 * scientes is not sure if only debian renamed it gnome classic over upstream's "fallback:
<c0rnel> thank you scientes
<scientes> fedora is trying to push gnome-shell so hard that they implamented llvmpipe to do CPU rendering
 * c0rnel knows that :)
<c0rnel> i also know that is not working as planned on his ol netbook
<c0rnel> this
<FreeRun> how to realase dhclient under 12.04
<FreeRun> when i'm trying with dhclient eth0 don't work
<c0rnel>  man dhclient | grep release -C5
<FreeRun> thx
<c0rnel> np
<FreeRun> hmm... i'm trying to release another time but its not work
<FreeRun> could you write me correct syntax to do that?
<FreeRun> i don't know whats wrong
<FreeRun> o...
<FreeRun> its work now
<FreeRun> after today upgrade usage of ram dropped by half
<FreeRun> and super key function starting correct after restart
<FreeRun> in mac book pro 3.1 with pommed installed
<scientes> FreeRun, despite using dhclient alot, i've never had to release a lease
<scientes> is this in a VM on VMware fusion or Parallels FreeRun ?
<FreeRun> i have two networks, one wifi antoher cooper 1gb
<scientes> or is it native ubuntu install?
<scientes> yeah, but networkmanager usually deals with hotpluggin pretty transparently
<FreeRun> when i'm restarting sometimes firs connect wifi but when i'm disabling it and using eth0
<scientes> if you are actually physically unplugging a cable
<FreeRun> its don't work
<scientes> you can just uncheck wireless in the networking menu
<scientes> in the top right
<FreeRun> in 10.04 lts i was typin # dhclient eth0
<FreeRun> and everything was ok
<scientes> you should avoid using dhclient directly
<phaidros> hi, is there any way to get Alt-F10 or another useful shortcut back to maximize windows?
<scientes> you have to bring down the wifi
<FreeRun> hmm... ok, and what is the better solution?
<scientes> FreeRun, if you want to disable it
<scientes> FreeRun, use Networkmanager, in the top right
<FreeRun> ok, and how to refresh IP?
<FreeRun> on eth0
<scientes> phaidros, system settings,
<scientes> phaidros, finding sub-menu...
<scientes> phaidros, keyboard->:shortcuts
<scientes> FreeRun, you dont have to refresh ip, you just want to turn off the wifi
<FreeRun> ok, i will check
<scientes> FreeRun, also, you never said if you are running the ubuntu on the hardware, or in a virtual environment
<FreeRun> hardware
<FreeRun> mac book pro 3.1 with 10.04lts no problems
<scientes> FreeRun, you might also want to look into the fn_mode kernel parameter for your function keys
<scientes> FreeRun, did you install dnsmasq manually in your 10.04 by chance?
<FreeRun> i'm using pommed and now its quite ok
<scientes> (unlikely)
<phaidros> scientes: thanx. A bit odd place for the shortcuts, usually they have been in top menu in gnome :)
<FreeRun> hmm.. i don't remember
<phaidros> (/me was fiddling with ccsm with no luck so far :)
<scientes> you would probably know FreeRun so lets ignore it
<FreeRun> ok, wifi turned off
<FreeRun> eth0 without address
<foobArrr> I'm just trying 12.04, because of the grid issue mentioned above. http://s3.imgimg.de/uploads/gridf7673b6cjpg.jpg <- what is this <Primary> key?
<scientes> FreeRun, can you paste the contents of /etc/network/interfaces ?
<FreeRun> hmm... its. on another machine i must rewrite it :)
<FreeRun> what you want to know?
<phaidros> as we are with network manager already here, I have another one: using the vpn feature of the network manager, I get 127.0.0.1 as nameserver in resolv.conf. there the nameserver of the remote network (vpn) is configured, but simply doesnt work .. any hints on that?
<scientes> foobArrr, primary is left-click, if you have right-handed mouse setup, and right click for right-hand mouse layout
<phaidros> s/there/in dnsmasq/
<scientes> phaidros, that is because networkmanager now embeds dnsmasq
<scientes> this causes people who try to set up their own custom dnsmasq setups
<phaidros> scientes: yeah, dnsmasq gets the remote dns server added, but seems not to use it ..
<scientes> to have problems
<scientes> (like me)
<foobArrr> Oo how do you press ctrl+super+left+mouse with only two hands?
<phaidros> scientes: argh, sounds like no fun
<scientes> phaidros, look at the command line to the dnsmasq instance, NM is writing a special config file
<scientes> foobArrr, that is left as an excercise to the reader :P
<scientes> foobArrr, oh, wait, that could also mean the primary control buttom, i.e. left control
<foobArrr> left control + super + left works, thanks
<madrazr> Hello everyone, I had asked this a couple of days earlier but with no luck, asking again
<scientes> phaidros, yes, while dnsmasq is good software, it should either use system-wide dnsmasq setup, or access its own dnsmasq over a AF_UNIX socket instead of hogging port 53
<scientes> (IMHO)
<madrazr> I am using Unity 2D and using CCSM I changed the keybindings of HUD from Alt to Alt+Super
<phaidros> scientes: I agree
<scientes> the socket solution  probably requires more invasive changes, so it wasn't done
<madrazr> but every time I do Alt+Tab I still get that HUD thing which is very annoying
<foobArrr> and cycling through window sizes really doesn't work anymore, that sucks. :/
<scientes> and wouldn't work with propritary crap perhaps
<madrazr> how do I fix this, can some one help me please?
<phaidros> just out of curiosity, where does nm take the server=/domain.tld/1.2.3.4 from in case of vpn?
<phaidros> (found in /var/run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf)
<madrazr> I am on 12.04 beta 2
<howlymowly> hi poeple...  in kubuntu precise 11.04,   my kmail isn't working with googlemail anymore..  it always says:  "login failed server replied A000002 NO invalid credentials (Failure) [AUTHENTICATIONFAILED]  I definitly know that my password and username arecoorect as well as the settings since it used to work in kubuntu 11.04 and I didn't change anything just upgraded to precise
<howlymowly> i mean it used to work in kubuntu 11.10
<howlymowly> and right now aI have 12.04 :)
<howlymowly> sorry
<blami> hmm it seems that adobe flash player causes flicker in launcher. Anybody else affected by this bug?
<scientes> blami, "launcher"?
<scientes> phaidros, man dnsmasq.conf ?
<blami> scientes: yep i don't know how to name it - left bar with icons
<scientes> blami, ahh, thats called "unity" and its a ubuntu thing, is the flikr directly above flash player in the "HUD" from clicking the ubuntu icon ?
<blami> scientes: every time flash content is launched inside chromium new icon quickly pops and dissapears causing minor flicker
<scientes> blami, what is the icon?
<blami> scientes: well I tought that unity is whole desktop including dash, global menu and other ubuntu specific things
<scientes> blami, unity is an extention to compiz
<Fudge> does kubuntu need a 3d graphics card? i get error when using startx cant load fglrx, when i use that drive my xorg goes to 100% cpu though
<scientes> Fudge, are you using precise?
<Fudge> yes
<scientes> then the FOSS radeon driver is pretty good
<Fudge> i used the amd driver from their site and it still gave me problems, just took longer to do it though
<scientes> and you really should use fglrx with recent kernels IMHO
<Fudge> what's FOSS stand for
<scientes> as radeon has made alot of progress
<scientes> Free and Open Source Software
<scientes> Free as in freedom
<scientes> the "radeon" driver is FOSS
<scientes> unlike the fglrx one
<blami> scientes: rather than that I believe to information from http://unity.ubuntu.com/ :)
<Fudge> everything is updated daily
<scientes> sounds like kwin is blacklisting radeon
<Fudge> im on 3.2.0-20
<scientes> Fudge, precise hasn't been released, so yes alot of packages are updating
<Fudge> yep i'm aware of that, been using it since alpha 1, thanks though :)
<blami> scientes: nm I will report bug against unity
<scientes> blami, http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/unity
<scientes> its a plugin to compiz
<scientes> but yes, it is very core to ubuntu
<scientes> and is ALSO implamented as a standalone along with metacity (unity-2d)
<scientes> blami, reporting a bug is a good idea, DO include a screenshot showing what you are talking about
<blami> scientes: ok
<ironhalik> hmm, how would you compare nouveau to whatever opensource drivers ATI cards use?
<Fudge> scientes  I hope this helps you gain an idea of my hardware, http://paste.ubuntu.com/914326/
<ironhalik> Im thinking about some mid/low end card for my ubuntu desktop, and nouveaus are quite problematic
<scientes> ironhalik, https://ickle.wordpress.com/2012/04/02/cairo-performance-on-radeon/ https://ickle.wordpress.com/2012/03/30/cairo-performance-on-ion/
<blami> ironhalik: why don't go with intel? Unity works well on my X3100
<scientes> nvidia is currently the best graphics driver avaible for linux performance wise, if you want FOSS go with radeon
<scientes> ironhalik, also, in my experience nouveau varies alot over the differn't nvidia subarchs
<ironhalik> I get quite a performance hit on nouveau
<ironhalik> and binary drivers cause Xorg to eat my cpu
<scientes> of which the one i'm using currently nv40 is supposedly being rewritten ATM, so i cant run gnome-shell with it (yet)
<scientes> but i look forward to switching to nouveau
<ironhalik> blami: to go with intel, I would need to change the whole platform :)
<blami> ironhalik: aha ;)
<scientes> ironhalik, i've gotten good experience with the radeon driver on ATI
<scientes> but only for desktop work, not games
<scientes> games only work well with nvidia propritary in my experience
<blami> ironhalik: only problem i've had with my previous ati-based workstation was suspend
 * scientes has working suspend with radeon driver, while nvidia has corruption issues after suspend
<Fudge> scientes  I already have isntalled xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Fudge> maybe that is why the fglrx driver was giving me issues?
<scientes> no, you can use fglrx with the radeon driver installed
<scientes> but you have to reboot after install fglrx
<scientes> cause you cant really unload the radeon driver after you have loaded it
<scientes> the problem is that kde is asking for fglrx
<scientes> you really dont need it
<Fudge> scientes  its actually kubuntu-desktop I have installed on ubuntu but same anyway I guess, when ever I install fglrx and reboot xorg goes to 100 cpu and i dont know how to kill zomby process, i have to ssh into this box to try and fix and usually ends up in a apt-get remove and reboot
<Ian_Corne> zombi processes are killed by init.d
<Ian_Corne> I think
<snadge> lol.. fglrx
<snadge> i feel your pain Fudge
<snadge> except kde? what are you.. on drugs? :P
<Fudge> snadge  i think so, I was just wanting to look at it for acessibility to see how orca was coming along with it
<Fudge> same with xubuntu-desktop, should see the updates daily I get loL
<Fudge> Ian_Corne  are you saying they should be killed automatically?
<scientes> Fudge, then dont install fglrx, the OS would be better without it, and I for one, think it is the time----ubuntu use to have a big warning against propritary drivers, but now they are slacking on their commitment to FOSS
<scientes> Fudge, here is an intro to FOSS: www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<Fudge> how can I make kubuntu not try and load it though scientes
<scientes> Fudge, i'm not sure, sounds like a bug to me, considering how good radeon is these days
<Fudge> I have put a xorg.conf in X11 telling it to use vesa but think I need to restart X for it to attempt to work, to see if it helps
<Fudge> scientes  I have not come across anyone in here that has had problems with 100% cpu on xorg when using fglrx.
<scientes> ugggh versa is horrible, use radeon
<scientes> yeah, kde wont work with vesa
<scientes> but it should work with radeon
<Fudge> should I need to configure it do you think or jsut let ubuntu do what it does in relation to xorg
<phaidros> scientes, the answer was, that vpn server just pushed a wrong domain. so nm gets the dns foo from the vpn server's pushed stanzas
<scientes> phaidros, yep
<snadge> lets be realistic.. the free drivers suck
<scientes> snadge, radeon works fine
<snadge> thats why theres no crusade against them.. due to pragmatism
<scientes> and fglrx sucks snadge
<Fudge> well im blind so 3d support i dont really care for, but i do want stuff to work
<snadge> no radeon does not work fine
<snadge> it sucks balls
<scientes> snadge, fglrx sucks
<snadge> if all you want to do is run compiz.. on a desktop pc.. then maybe its fine
<snadge> radeon has no power management.. woeful 3d performance
<snadge> hdmi audio out.. doesnt work
<snadge> no video acceleration
<scientes> snadge, if you want real perfornce fglrx sucks, and radeon DOES have power management, it is only turned on by default in 3.2+
<scientes> snadge, also, hdmi audio works, i am using it
<snadge> with a kernel thats .... not supported
<scientes> not supposed by who snadge ?
<scientes> 3.2 is precise
<snadge> well last time i checked out radeon.. it failed.. im not saying the proprietary drivers are infinitely superior.. thats far from the case, but they are better for the most part.. for most peopel
<scientes> and hdmi audio for evergreen is in 3.3
<scientes> snadge, no the propretary fglrx sucks balls
<scientes> nvidia is a reasonable driver
<scientes> but fglrx is horrible
<snadge> you need mesa 8.1 for decent 3d performance
<snadge> and last time i tried it.. my computer rebooted after 5 minutes of playing minecraft
<snadge> and you have to enable experimental options
<snadge> that arn't enabled by default
<scientes> thats not true
<scientes> anyways, take your rant somewhere else
<snadge> if you want more than 5 frames per second.. its true
<snadge> and even then.. its still slower than fglrx
<scientes> snadge, you cant get good performance with ati on linux period, atm
<scientes> even with fglrx
<scientes> fglrx has WOORSE 2d performance than radeon
<Fudge> mm
<snadge> if you can get away with using radeon.. then by all means.. use it.. for a lot of things its better
<Fudge> this is a sapphire 1gig card but i cant find the model number, i thought maybe lshw might give the card info to me
<snadge> but if you ask me.. radeon and fglrx both suck.. for different reasons
<scientes> if you want games on linux, you are only going to succeed with nvidia binary
<scientes> that is true and i will admit it
<snadge> if only they could combine the two drivers into something that doesnt suck ;)
<scientes> but fglrx sucks ass
<scientes> and should be totally scrapped
<scientes> and by its propritary nature, it cant make anything else better, only hold other stuff back
<snadge> im using it right now.. because it runs faster with minecraft *
<scientes> a little bit
<snadge>     * only if you use gnome classic no effects
<scientes> but you will probably get much better performance with nvidia driver
<scientes> on nvidia hardware
<snadge> last time i checked.. the nvidia driver didnt support radeon :p
<scientes> i have to give commendations to red hat however for sponsoring nouveau
<scientes> they dont make their money in desktop, to say the least
<Fudge> scientes  multimedia  Juniper HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5700 Series]
<snadge> id give more credit to amd for supporting the radeon effort
<Fudge> think that's the card loL
<scientes> Fudge, thats the hdmi audio of the card, yes
<scientes> Fudge, made sure you either have no xorg.conf, or are using the radeon driver
<Fudge> display     Juniper XT [AMD Radeon HD 6000 Series]
<scientes> check if /dev/dri/card0 exists
<scientes> and look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Fudge> that must be the card, yep I removed the xorg.conf
<snadge> it appears the kernel im running has no idea what my gpu is :p
<Fudge> yes it loads radeon
<scientes> and then see if kde still complains
<snadge> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device 6818
<snadge> 6818? wtf?
<Fudge> yep scientes  it exists /dev/dri/card0
<scientes> Fudge, and kde still complains about the driver?
<snadge> i cant run compiz with the radeon driver on my card.. sapphire 7870 oc
<snadge> it just crashes
<scientes> Fudge, just for kicks i would download a kde spin of fedora 17 and see if the graphics work
<Fudge> scientes  I will do that but will need a sighted person to help
<scientes> snadge, maybe its like nouveau, works with some cards, not others
<Fudge> put it on my todo list though
<scientes> Fudge, ooo
<scientes> Fudge, you should use spark-qt then
<snadge> i should have bought a 560ti.. but i went for amd.. because im an idiot ;)
<scientes> Fudge, as you don't need fancy graphics
<scientes> Fudge, or maybe gnome classic, as it has much better accessability support
<scientes> (from what i've heard)
<scientes> Fudge, how do you use IRC (im curious) magnification?
<Fudge> nah speakup and espeakup
<Fudge> scientes  what is spark-qt?
<Fudge> I want to use the unity desktop to assist with accessibility feadback though
<scientes> well kubuntu is not unity :)
<Fudge> I know that
<scientes> unity-2d perhaps would be better, also gnome-shell needs accessability support, that is what fedora and opensuse and debian ship
<scientes> Fudge, you were using gnome 2 before?
<Fudge> yep classic noeffects in natty, now unity-2d
<Fudge> 3d is not really accessible now, was for a while but devs are concentrating on 2d
 * scientes always used no-effects, even today with gnome-shell
 * scientes doesn't like distracting animations
 * scientes has also gotten stuck in compiz's side-scrolling before and had to ask in irc how to disable it :)
<Fudge> oh damn
<Fudge> I find my desktop is laggy and  I think it should be snappy
<scientes> Fudge, have you seen this video? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XDTQLa3NjE&feature=relmfu
<Fudge> im using a ssd drive 8core 3.6gig and 16gig of ram
<scientes> Fudge, wow, thats a fast system
<Fudge> you woudl think so
<Fudge> but desktop still gets laggy
<scientes> well, what is eating up all your ram to make it laggy?
<scientes> Fudge, or cpu, you said you were having problems with fglrx before
<scientes> Fudge, its hard for me to imagine how I would use the computer with impaired vision, the other senses would much easier to cope without
<Fudge> scientes  im nearly blind, can see stuf fpop up on the screen but rely on audio, I use orca and in a console speakup with a software synth
<Fudge> firefox is pretty crappy for accessibility, there is something there that makes the speech not very responsive, it has gotten better over the last few years but still laggy
<scientes> Fudge, i saw that the linux kernel had a special driver you can compile to be able to use a braile reader from bootup to shutdown
<Fudge> Cpu(s):  0.9%us,  0.3%sy,  0.0%ni, 98.4%id,  0.3%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<Fudge> Mem:  16417164k total, 16215308k used,   201856k free,   222980k buffers
<Fudge> Swap: 24966336k total,    44476k used, 24921860k free, 13380848k cached
<dubaco> i cant activate bluetooth on 12.04
<dubaco> i need to link with anouther machine to save some files
<scientes> Fudge, that video I linked to was Karen Sandler, a gnome front-person, although it wasn't specifically about accessability, i believe she said there was another talk about accessability, although i cannot fint it at the moment, i can look some more
<Fudge> I have seen a few scientes , the paste was from my top, seems ok to me
<scientes> Fudge, yeah, looks like your computer is underutalized :P, maybe you should have it output megabytes or even gigabytes instead of kilobytes so its less noisy
<scientes> Fudge, also, i'm sure you are already using adblockplus, but it speeds up browsing significantly because the advertisements never load
<Fudge> oh scientes  good idea, how do I do that
<Fudge> yep plus the famous hosts file
<Fudge> # http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/
<scientes> Fudge, http://adblockplus.org/
<Fudge> plus i use noscript, but its how orca interacts with firefox that is the problem, well not jsut orca, both
<scientes> Fudge, much better than hosts file, as it gets rid of even text ads, and completely removes them from the page, might make your screen reader read you less garbage as well
<scientes> Fudge, gnome might like your input in irc://irc.gimp.net/a11y
<scientes> Fudge, here is the direct link to the ad blocker firefox extention https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/downloads/file/140737/adblock_plus-2.0.3-sm+tb+fn+fx.xpi?src=external-abp.o-en-firefox
<c0rnel> to make 11.10 upgrade to 12.04 i have to run do-release-upgrade -d?
<Fudge> thank you scientes , I have it already installed
<Fudge> scientes  me on gimp [gimp] -!-  idle     : 1 days 14 hours 32 mins 37 secs [signon: Tue Apr  3 06:31:29 2012]
<scientes> Fudge, haha
<napsy> Hello. I'm trying to install ttf-mscorefonts-installer but installation hangs when trying to connect to sourceforge. Any alternatives on how to install the fonts?
<scientes> c0rnel, for command-line, otherwise use "update-manager -d" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta2
<c0rnel> thank you scientes
<scientes> napsy, not really, but redhat has the "libre fonts" which are size-compatible, and which is packages in ubuntu IIRC
<scientes> *liberation fonts napsy
<napsy> hm .. I have a web page that uses arial ...
<scientes> napsy, the liberation fonts can be used in place of arial without screwing up page layout
<napsy> cool
<napsy> thanks
<Fudge> scientes  found the f17 beta, ill throw it at a vm later
<scientes> Fudge, putting it in a beta defeats the purpose of checking it with your hardware, but if you dont care about 3d, that doesn't really matter anyways, so there isn't much point
<c0rnel> *in a vm*
<c0rnel> :)
<Fudge> scientes  :$ oops true
<scientes> c0rnel, yes, in a vm, sorry about that typo
<Fudge> I'll install to a partition when have a spare hour to make orca work with that stupid gnome-shell
<scientes> Fudge, no, just install gnome-shell in ubuntu, don't bother with the effort of multiple operating systems too much work
<scientes> apt-get install gnome-shell
<Fudge> only need 10gig scientes  for it and share my downloads dropbox thunderbird speakup firefox on another partition
<Fudge> simlinks etc
<Fudge> already have 5 os's on  here i tihk, well precise natty lucid debian and cant member other
<scientes> oh wow, ok so yeah with shared home it is sane
<Fudge> yeah i dont share home, jsut simlink
<Fudge> that is awful when i tried that a few years ago
<astraljava> scientes: Not so sure, what with different config file versions etc.
<Fudge> yeah shared /home sux, that's why i simlink the main stuff that doesnt change
<scientes> Fudge, eek, symlink home causes alot of problems from my experience, works better if you change it in /etc/passwd, or mount home seperately, even with --bind mounts if need be
<scientes> ahh Fudge now i get it, just the applications that matter, like firefox
<scientes> CONFIG_A11Y_BRAILLE_CONSOLE in the kernel source, you use that?
<Fudge> you mean brltty
<Fudge> i dont do braille really, i am australian, we do teach students braille here but I have noticed that US people get tought braille a lot more often than Australian students
<scientes> yeah, that looked pretty cool when i saw it
<Fudge> i do use the speakup modules though
<Fudge> its good that since natty ubuntu included them in kernels
<Fudge> well, that ubuntu finally followed suit with debian and didnt strip it out
<testi> I find it annoying that all error messages (crashes) are presented to me as popups (reminds me of win95). Can I configure them to appear as notifications?
<Cameron> how do I go about reporting a crasher that causes me to be logged out and the lightdm login screen is shown ?
<penguin42> Cameron: That's probably your X server crashing
<penguin42> Cameron: I assume you're logged in at the time and all is peachy and than KABOOM and you're back at the login screen?
<Cameron> yep
<Cameron> has happened a few times a day
<Cameron>  is there a way to generate a crash report that can be added as a bug ?
<penguin42> Cameron: OK, next time it happens, immediately after you log back in open a terminal and do   ubuntu-bug xorg
<Cameron> ok, sweet
<penguin42> Cameron: Assuming you have a launchpad account then you can fill in all the details and it should upload the X logs to launchpad
<Cameron> yep, thanks :)
<Cameron> does ubuntu-bug just get the most recent crash that is stored somewhere on disk ?  and xorg is the package that it affects ?
<Cameron> i.e. is it safe to run it right now, if no other program has crashed since xorg crashed ?
<penguin42> Cameron: Yeh, ubuntu-bug knows for the xorg package to get all the X logs, and X keeps the last one as well as the current one - that's why I say do it immeidately after you log back in
<Cameron> penguin42, cool, I can see this in the XogLogOld Segmentation fault at address (nil)
<Cameron> so, i've submitted a bug.. thanks for your help
<philinux> Cameron: Take a look at man ubuntu-bug
<Cameron> philinux, yep, I shall, cheers mate
<penguin42> Cameron: What's the bug number?
<Cameron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/973318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 973318 in xorg (Ubuntu) "crash when logged in results in login screen being shown" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> Cameron: Is it when you do something in particular?
<Cameron> penguin42, nope, I havn't noticed any correlation between what I do and the crash happening... its happened about 10 times since I upgraded to oneiric.  sometimes it was when scrolling in chrome, sometimes when editing source code in eclipse
<Cameron> penguin42, I leave my pc on overnight, and it was still logged in in the morning, so it must be something to do with me using the pc
<Cameron> penguin42, i've had a suspicion that it was the nvidia drivers, so I tried both nvidia-current and nvidia-current-updates drivers and they both seem to cause the same crash
<Cameron> I get frequent flash plugin crashes in chrome - I wonder if that is related, since it was sometimes causing the same problem when I was trying to watch a particular flash video
<Cameron> penguin42, it just crashed twice in 4 minutes - both times I was watching a flash video
<Cameron> penguin42, i'm going to try and cause it to crash again
<Cameron> penguin42, yep, I found a flash video site that seems to crash it each time
<Cameron> crash xorg I mean
<penguin42> Cameron: OK, put a note in the bug saying that you can reliably crash it with a specific string of actions; that's a much 'nicer' bug than one that just goes bang randomly
 * penguin42 disappears
<Cameron> penguin42, yep, i've done tha
<akappa> Hi everybody, I have a problem with Precise
<akappa> In online accounts, I get an "expired credentials" all the time for both my accounts (google and windows live), even though I just logged in correctly
<akappa> what's more curious is that both empathy and evolution are logged through google
<akappa> (but empathy cannot login to windows live)
<akappa> furthermore I don't really understand how the whole authentication thing works (gnome shell distributes authentication tokens to all the interested apps?)
<akappa> so it's hard for me to track down the problem
<akappa> furthermore: don't you think that empathy should get an easy way to show up the contact list? when I "open" empathy from activities and I already have a conversation opened, it just opens the conversation window and not the contact list
<akappa> and from the conversation window there isn't a convenient way to open the contact list
<akappa> I have to go to activities, right-click the pinned "empathy" and click "new window", which is kinda annoying and counter-intuitive
<ironhalik> hmm, how should I file a bug
<ironhalik> if the affected system got completely unbootable
<ironhalik> and now, after reinstllation, the configuration has changed?
<Myrtti> my experimental unity-lens-* thingies seem to flake out :-( and apport refuses to file a bug report because they're from a PPA. what a drag.
<elijah> Does anyone know what version of ffmpeg openshot is using for Pangolin? I tried typing ffmpeg into command and no go, I want to check the version because I am having playback issues and I think there is supposed to be hardware acceleration now
<akappa> apt-cache show <package>?
<ironhalik> !info openshot
<ubottu> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 16025 kB, installed size 43611 kB
<akappa> ffmpeg isn't listed in the dependencies
<akappa> it uses ffmpeg through a plugin?
<elijah> akappa: How did you find that out?
<elijah> akappa: Thanks, ... show ffmpeg gave me good info!
<elijah> hmm, so it only has one dependency? lib-avtools?
<akappa> elijah, looks like ffmpeg is a server. In PP, it's version 4:0.8.1-0ubuntu1
<agenobarb> problems with the screen resolution on the monoblock HP pro 3420 All-in-One
<elijah> akappa: Hmm, I know they use the MLT framework too
<akappa> elijah, btw, if the thing is used as a dynamic library, you can inspect the list of used libraries by performing ldd $(which <application>)
<elijah> akappa: Thanks, that is helpful
<akappa> de nada
<agenobarb> vsem privet
<elijah> akappa: do you know any programs that use dynamic libraries?
<akappa> almost every program uses dynamic libraries
<agenobarb> кто-то запускал убунту на моноблоке HP pro 3420 All-in-One
<agenobarb> Someone ran ubuntu on the monoblock HP pro 3420 All-in-One
<elijah> akappa: I tried on chromium-browser, shutter, firefox & openshot and it says all of them are "not a dynamic executable"
<schnuffle> elijah:  ldd /path/to/binary shows you the dependencies
<akappa> elijah, probably $(which <app>) returns the path to a SCRIPT that calls the real thing
<akappa> andrea@electra:/usr/lib$ file $(which google-chrome) -> /usr/bin/google-chrome: symbolic link to `/opt/google/chrome/google-chrome'; andrea@electra:/usr/lib$ file /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome -> /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome: Bourne-Again shell script, ASCII text executable
<akappa> as an example
<akappa> for example, reading through that script, you can learn that the "real" executable is /opt/google/chrome/chrome
<akappa> $ ldd chrome | wc -l -> 74
<elijah> thx, how did you determine it's sym link?
<akappa> "file"
<akappa> it tells you what kind of object the file passed as an argument is
<elijah> i see, I tried that - file $(which chromium-browser) and it returned /usr/bin/chromium-browser: Posix shell....
<akappa> yep
<elijah> so that is the real location?
<akappa> elijah, you need to read the thing in order to understand what application it launches
<akappa> or dig through ps aux after you launched the app
<elijah> The thing meaning your example?
<akappa> I know, things becomes technical at this point, but your question (which version of this thing is used by the app) is technical
<akappa> "the thing" means "the ELF application launched"
<elijah> Yeah, I understand that, I am just trying to follow your tutorial right now
<elijah> not sure what the elf application launched means though
<akappa> the "binary" app
<elijah> ahh, read the binary
<elijah> k
<akappa> yep
<akappa> of course not every applications is an ELF one
<akappa> there are also interpreted applications
<akappa> for those the "ldd" thing doesn't work
<elijah> Libdir?
<elijah> Got it!
<elijah> Holy cow does Chromium have a ton of libraries!
<akappa> 74 :P
<jim_> Can anyone answer this question: if I install the 12.04 beta now, when the real 12.04 is out, can I just use apt-get update and upgrade, instead of downloading and installing again?
<akappa> jim_, it upgrades in the usual way
<Pici> jim_: as ubottu explained in #ubuntu, yes.
<jim_> akappa, Pici : Thanks.
<Pici> jim_: np, let us know if you have any other questions :)
<Pici> or just leave, that works too.
<akappa> so nobody have a issue similar to mine about the "expired credential" thing?
<hydester> any way for precise to include a newer version of pigz?  http://zlib.net/pigz/ is at v2.2.4, http://packages.debian.org/testing/utils/pigz is at 2.2.3-1, and http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/pigz is only at 2.1.6-1... (over 2 years old)
<ironhalik> is it me or did unity got a bit snappier lately?
<kklimonda> hydester: you should open a bug requesting sync from Debian and asking for feature freeze exception
<kklimonda> hydester: it should be granted as it's universe package with no reverse dependencies
<hydester> kklimonda: cool, thanks
<BluesKaj> kubuntu 12.04/kde4.8.2 plsama just crashed evn tho i wasn't really doing anything except reading text in konversation and I also had chromium open , but that was it
<dupondje> UEFI is supported right?!
<BluesKaj> dupondje,  got efilinux installed
<BluesKaj> ?
<dupondje> BluesKaj: just did an install with the cd :)
<BluesKaj> dupondje,  just curious , why UEFI ?
<dupondje> brand new laptop ... :)
<BluesKaj> dupondje,  nice , but I'm still wonderng why UEFI ? :)
<hydester> kklimonda: i see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pigz/+bug/632462, which would be resolved by a sync from Debian.  is it better to add this as acomment to that ticket or will it not be noticed as much as a new ticket?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 632462 in pigz (Ubuntu) "--rsyncable option breaks scripts" [Undecided,New]
<kklimonda> hydester: I'd open a new bug - requestsync command from ubuntu-dev-tools deals with opening a bug and subscribing proper teams to get exception
<kklimonda> hydester: after that add a comment that syncing would fix 632462
<hydester> k
<kklimonda> and when package is synced change the status of 632... to Fix Released
<MechanisM> Hello I have problem with dependencies while installing updates
<hydester> kklimonda: is the upsteram changelog, etc. necessary per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#FeatureFreeze_for_new_upstream_versions ?
<dupondje> Hmz, grub2 should be able to boot from logical partition?
<MechanisM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/914664/ and because of it I can't install latest updates
<BluesKaj> MechanisM, try sudo dpkg --configure -a , then sudo apt-get -f install
<MechanisM> I tried it already
<MechanisM> grub-pc depends on old version of grub-pc-bin
<MechanisM> I have newer installed
<BluesKaj> dupondje,  grub needs to install to / , which should be primary afaik
<MechanisM> Now I see ready to install new linux kernels and other packages but I can't update because of dependencies problem in grub-pc
<BluesKaj> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<MechanisM> !grub-pc
<MechanisM> !grub-pc-bin
<MechanisM> just look http://paste.ubuntu.com/914664/ I have grub-pc-bin 1.99-21ubuntu1 but grub-pc requires grub-pc-bin 1.99-20ubuntu1
<BluesKaj> MechanisM,  looks like you might need grub-rescue-pc
<spaceneedle> Mednafen--an emulator--isn't working properly. There is an icon on the launcher but pressing it does nothing. I can't find Mednafen at all if I switch to gnome shell.
<Volkodav> anybody has this weitd thing that any window gets focus goes white blank ? turning compiz ogg takes care of the issue
<MechanisM> nried to install grub-rescue-pc and can't - http://paste.ubuntu.com/914679/
<BluesKaj> MechanisM,  have you tried, sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub ?
<MechanisM> not yet. hold on
<MechanisM> oh wait I'm marked it for reinstall in synaptic and appliy 2 times
<MechanisM> it';s the same?
<MechanisM> I don't have grub installed I mean grub-pc
<MechanisM> I can provide access to my pc via TeamViewer
<MechanisM> and show how synaptic displays errors and warnings while update
<astraljava> MechanisM: It'd help if you initiated the commands with `LANG=C ...`, not everyone can read those error messages.
<BluesKaj> MechanisM, I wonder if this will work : purge grub-pc then install grub , then sudo update-grub
<markit> Kubuntu, aptitude full-upgrade hangs so often... seems a sort of lock problem, but googling for aptitude hang does not show reported errors, is something you also have encounter?
<BluesKaj> markit,  use apt-get , aptitude has a problem in 12.04
<markit> is it a known issue then?
<BluesKaj> well, known by a few ppl, dunno id anyone filed a bug
<BluesKaj> if
<markit> holding packages with apt-get seems much more complicated...
<BluesKaj> markit,  full upgrade isn't avalid command with apt-get
<markit> yes, that too
<markit> so two problems at least :)
<BluesKaj> just do sudo dist-upgrade after sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<markit> ok thanks, hope they fix the issue
<BluesKaj> markit,  aptitude hasn't kept up , apt-get is further along in development
<markit> I've always thought that aptitude was far superior and "the next good thing" for apt packages
<astraljava> aptitude  just recently got multi-arch support in debian/ubuntu.
<astraljava> But might not be 100%, yet, though.
<BluesKaj> markit,  the word was that aptitude was superior til 10.04 or 10.10 , but it's been causing problems
<eye-gor> astraljava: that would be dpkg not aptitude
<BluesKaj> since
<markit> BluesKaj: so is like "deprecated"? for debian also or only _buntu?
<markit> I've been using it for a long long time, so would love not to "revert back" to apt
<BluesKaj> there's no official deprecation of aptitude afaik
<astraljava> eye-gor: Hmm... shouldn't dpkg have had support for it in order to apt-get having it? AFAIK, apt-get has had it since oneiric.
<astraljava> Or has it worked around it before?
<astraljava> eye-gor: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2011-August/000886.html
<astraljava> That's quite some while ago, now.
<eye-gor> This is interesting http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11464224&postcount=22
<eye-gor> astraljava: and yes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec
<smallfoot-> help, gnome-session-fallback broke
<astraljava> eye-gor: I'm sorry, I seem to be missing your point.
<smallfoot-> now the window manager doesn't work
<smallfoot-> wheni type 'metacity --replace', it works, but not with 'compiz --replace'
<ActionParsnip> markit: aptitude is in the repos, its just not default
<ActionParsnip> smallfoot-: are there any bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> markit: I always preferred apt-fast
<smallfoot-> ActionParsnip, idk
<Logan_> smallfoot-: Yeah, mine just freezes up when I do compiz --replace. But I think it's a known bug.
<ActionParsnip> smallfoot-: Then report one...
<eye-gor> astraljava: aptitude is not reliable during testing
<astraljava> eye-gor: Yeah, I'm not disputing that. In fact, I just said that it might not be 100% there, yet.
<eye-gor> astraljava: agreed
<ratcheer> I am having no trouble with aptitude (knock on wood).
<astraljava> ...and might not ever be, especially if that Colin's statement keeps on holding true.
<eye-gor> ratcheer: if you missed it see this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11464224&postcount=22
<ratcheer> eye-gor: Ok, thanks.
<smallfoot-> ActionParsnip, idk
<smallfoot-> does linux keep a journal of when packages was installed/updated?
<dysoco> Anyone having problems with SquashFS booting 12.04 ?
<astraljava> smallfoot-: /var/log/dpkg.log
<smallfoot-> thanks
<ActionParsnip> dysoco: on the instal CD you mean?
<dysoco> ActionParsnip, yes, I get to when it asks for "Try Ubuntu" or "Install Ubuntu"
<dysoco> ActionParsnip, then I click "Try" and BAM, SquashFS error
<dysoco> also, Pendrive won't boot, get stucked in SYSYLINUX screen
<ActionParsnip> dysoco: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<dysoco> ActionParsnip, nope, I need to
<dysoco> but the SYSLINUX error has happened to me before a couple of times
<ActionParsnip> dysoco: yes, you do need to
<Atlantic777> I've translated a file for vimtutor, is there a way for my translation to get on the Precise release CD? If this isn't the right place to ask, where should I ask?
<ActionParsnip> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<astraljava> Atlantic777: vim isn
<dysoco> Atlantic777, I don't think Canonical will add more things to 12.04
<astraljava> sorry, vim isn't on the CD, IIRC.
<Pici> Atlantic777: #ubuntu-translators would be the best place to ask.
<Atlantic777> even if it's just one txt doc? :D
<Atlantic777> Oh, I mean repos, not CD.
<astraljava> Right. It'd need an exception this late to the cycle.
<Atlantic777> Ok, I'll ask translators, too.
<Pici> Atlantic777: the translation freeze isn't until very close to the release.
<jo-erlend> what process provides the power cog menu?
<astraljava> Pici: Oh, that's right. LanguagePackTranslationsFreeze was on the 10th, I believe. My bad. Thanks for correcting me!
<Hiob10hiob> J
<Hiob10hiob> Hi, i have some problems with ubuntu 12.04 on my macbook....
<Hiob10hiob> first, it gets very warm
<spacebug-> I just updated my packages and it removed many many of them.. like gnome stuff. Darn
<eye-gor> spacebug-: What method did you use
<spacebug-> synaptic
<eye-gor> spacebug-: sounds like you should have chose N if it wanted to remove a pile of stuff
<spacebug-> I did a search for ubuntu-desktop meta package and chosed to install that again and now it will install 84 packages
<spacebug-> strange though
<spacebug-> something must have broken that
<FreeRun> i have checked trouble with installation on samsung netbook
<FreeRun> installer hagns after desktop appears
<astraljava> spacebug-: Packages are updated fairly often now, it's possible you hit a bad stretch.
<FreeRun> anyone trying to install 12.04 on atom?
<spacebug-> astraljava: yeah my thought also
<Dr_willis> FreeRun,  12.04 works fine on my netbook
<FreeRun> i'm trying second install...
<Galahad> how is HUD for Libre coming along?
<FreeRun> Dr_willis, maybe it is a problem with encrypting hdd?
<penguin42> oh that's what MAAS stands for on the Server installs ( http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/04/04/ubuntu_maas/ )
<rye> anybody from UX here? I think that having Rhythmbox inhibit the session exit while it is playing a song is wrong, but it is currently so
<atpa8a> hi
<FreeRun> how ti install 12.04 lts in text mode?
<KM0201> text mode?
<KM0201> download the alt. install cd
<FreeRun> yes. without gui
<KM0201> download the alt. install cd
<FreeRun> a, ok
<KM0201> thats what its for
<FreeRun> ok, thx
<KM0201> why do you wan ta text install, vs a GUI?
<FreeRun> coz my netbook hanging during installation
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> hae you installed Linux before?... cuz it's not as easy as the live cd, as you have to do everything
<FreeRun> but i'm also trying to encryptg 160gb filesystem on Atom 1,6GHz :)
<KM0201> well, then i would expect problems
<FreeRun> and i don't know that this may be  a issue?
<FreeRun> maybe, after alternate i will try witout encrypting
<FreeRun> coz testing version works fine from usb stick
<FreeRun> but how to make encrypt filesystem later?
<atpa8a> encrypt it first separately and then install
<atpa8a> why would you want to encrypt the whole drive tho?.. /home should be fine
<jtaylor> you always want to encrypt the whole drive + swap
<jtaylor> only home has countless points of leaking
<FreeRun> i'm trying only home of coz
<FreeRun> (default option)
<FreeRun> but now, i'm installing without encryption,
<atpa8a> oh?.. you mean that option to encrypt the home dir?
<FreeRun> yes
<atpa8a> i see
<FreeRun> but i have workaround
<atpa8a> that never worked for me
<FreeRun> i will make a file for truecrypt
<FreeRun> for that
<atpa8a> i mean just make a home partition and encrypt that
<FreeRun> i'm installing without encryption
<FreeRun> the process called "ubiquity" utilize 100% of one cor
<FreeRun> e
<andrewaclt> How do you get the version of the package you have installed?
<Ian_Corne> apt-cache policy packagename
<andrewaclt> thanks
<andrewaclt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/946104
<Ian_Corne> you're welcome
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 946104 in Ayatana Design "multimonitor: Please give me a way to turn off sticky monitor edges" [High,Triaged]
<Ian_Corne> I want that too :p
<andrewaclt> I'm running the version is says its fixed in
<andrewaclt> but I don't see how to enable the settings
<Ian_Corne> what an annoying video
<andrewaclt> Ian_Corne, it's status is Fixed released I just don't see it being fixed or I can't find the right settings
<Ian_Corne> Changed in unity-2d:
<Ian_Corne> milestone:	 5.8 -> 5.10.0
<Ian_Corne> I'm guessing you're not on unity 5.10 yet
<Ian_Corne> unity (5.8.0-0ubuntu1) precise-proposed; urgency=low
<andrewaclt> This bug was fixed in the package unity - 5.8.0-0ubuntu1
<Ian_Corne> do you have the proposed updates enabled?
<Ian_Corne> (I wouldn't do it)
<andrewaclt> I'm running 5.8.0-0ubuntu2
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<andrewaclt> but the janitor says 5.8.0-ubuntu1
<installfails> hi
<installfails> iam trying to install xubuntu 12.04 beta2 but ubiquity hangs at the end after i supply my credentials
<installfails> maxes out cpu
<FreeRun> oh i have similar symptoms :)
<installfails> can i simply restart or will my system be broken after that?
<FreeRun> installfails: like you... ubiquity & 100% cpu usage i'm installing on atom now
<installfails> y, atom here too :D
<FreeRun> on mac book pro 3,1 works quite good
<penguin42> installfails: When you say supply your credentials - when are you supplying credentials?
<FreeRun> o :)
<installfails> i type in my name, password etc. and then hit the next button
<installfails> after that it's gone
<FreeRun> try to chenge with ctrl+alt+F1
<FreeRun> to text console and check with top
<FreeRun> its works but gui freeze
<installfails> ok, so install is complete and only the gui freezes?
<FreeRun> at this moment something is in progress :)
<FreeRun> but gui freeeze
<penguin42> there should be a log somewhere to see what's going on
<FreeRun> but top shows that...
<installfails> well, i waited till the progress bar on the bottom was through (the second time)
<installfails> last entry in /var/log/install/debug is:
<installfails> Error opening file for reading: Permission denied
<installfails> and lots of warnings about failing to set locale
<FreeRun> at this mommen i cannot go to first console :)
<installfails> well, ill simply try to reboot and see if it works ^^
<installfails> brb (i hope)
<FreeRun> oh, another 54/6MB new files in repo :)
<trism> andrewaclt: they are in ccsm on the experimental tab
<trism> andrewaclt: oh sorry didn't notice the unity-2d part
<ssfdre38> what is the current Unity version on 12.04 beta
<andrewaclt> ssfdre38, I think 5.8.0-ubuntu2
<ssfdre38> so i dont need to do an manual upgrade
<elijah> How do I tell what kernel I am running? I am testing a bug and am not sure if the mainline kernel took as I had no grub menu.
<genii-around> uname -r
<elijah> genii-around: thx
<FreeRun> cya
<foobArrr> wget -O- http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/precise/beta-2/xubuntu-12.04-beta2-alternate-amd64.iso > /dev/sde              sde is a usb-drive. will that work? :)
<penguin42> It's got a chance - I wouldn't probably do it that way, but still
<elijah> I added a GB worth of files to Ubuntu One and there is no network activity, it is syncing folder names with my other computer but I don't see bits flying. Is there a status section for UO?
<elijah> It even says file sync is up to date on both computers
<foobArrr> it worked
<dsathe> what is the ubuntu dev channedl ?
<dsathe> channel ?
<dsathe> #ubuntu-dev
<dsathe> ?
<jtaylor> why?
<jtaylor> #ubuntu-dev is the the core dev channel
<jtaylor> -devel
<jtaylor> sory
<Pici> Its a working channel, not a support channel.
<dsathe> wanted to inquire something to someone specific
<dsathe> ya sure no problem
<dsathe> he isnt on the other channel, needed to communicate some thing important
<jtaylor> you can message people without being in the same channel
<dsathe> oh ok
<jtaylor>  /msg nick message
<dsathe> ill try later
<dsathe> dropped a mail :)
<Pici> :)
<prodigel> hi all. After upgrading to 12.04 and some update errors where showing that i didn't manage to fix, I did a superfix: removed my /var/lib/dpkg/info files :S. Now I get a ton of messages complaining about missing files (that's me), and while dis-upgrading errors got mostly fixed I'm left a grub-pc one which scares me a bit, and I don't want to rebot my computer until I get it fixed. any ideas on this? :D help appreciated
<Zoffix> I'm having trouble getting Java to work (in a browser). I'm just getting "Applet not initialized" for anything I try to launch :/
<PerfM> Whaddup my ubuntu friends
<prodigel> coming with updates on my grub-pc problem. It seems to be circular reference between grub-pc 1.99-21ubuntu1 and grub-gfxpayload-lists_0.5 amd64... anyone aware of this issue?
<Zoffix> Seems like reinstalling the "discontinued" Sun JDK (or whatever it's called) is the way to go for me, as some websites can't work with OpenJDK :/
<Zoffix> *expletives*
<astraljava> That's FLOSS for ya; but hey, Rome wasn't built in a day.
 * foobArrr likes the new xubuntu logo
<Zoffix> Yey. After freezing two times it seems to work.
<Zoffix> I found the fix here: http://debianhelp.wordpress.com/2012/03/09/to-do-list-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04-lts-aka-precise-pangolin/
<BlueLaguna_> So...after my last dist-upgrade, I can no longer login via lightdm
 * Zoffix goes back to study
<BlueLaguna_> None of the session types show up on the list
<BlueLaguna_> (Ubuntu, Ubuntu 2d, Gnome, Gnome classic, etc)
<BlueLaguna_> Any ideas?
<BlueLaguna_> When I try to login, it just brings me back to the login screen
<sweeze> what's best way to get a dev to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/959506 -- not sure if its even assigned to the right package?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 959506 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "ssh keys no longer getting added to ssh agent upon login" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jbicha> sweeze: do you happen to be using the gnome3 PPA or similar PPAs?
<seria-mau> to anyone who has problems completing install because ubiquity freezes: use alternate install. that's how i finally did it
<sweeze> jbicha: no gnome3 ppa, only google talk/googlemusic/spotify ppas
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> re bug 972960
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 972960 in linux (Ubuntu) "md fails during install [kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-3.2.0/drivers/md/md.c:6920!]" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/972960
<atpa8a> i think it migt be the "external" metadata(?) that's causing the problem
<atpa8a> i removed the md array but still get the error
<penguin42> atpa8a: You might try catching someone on #ubuntu-kernel to ask about it
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> trying
<atpa8a> thanks
<penguin42> atpa8a: You might have more look in UK day time, but worth a go
<atpa8a> i'm there
<atpa8a> will see
<atpa8a> one test i can do... going to take a couple of hours :P
<atpa8a> move all the extents back to the md0 and destroy the dmraid array...
<atpa8a> see if the installer picks it up then
<atpa8a> but still... ubuntu boots from one of the volumes on that dmraid
<atpa8a> worth a try?..
<atpa8a> heh :) or i can just bootstrap a new system
<atpa8a> which is much faster :P
<atpa8a> trying expert mode...
<atpa8a> no luck :(
<atpa8a> is there an installer/kernel parameter to disable mdadm?
<atpa8a> nomdadm?
<penguin42> not that I know of
<penguin42> it's a kernel module; so you might be able to move the module out of the way before the installer starts
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> wasn't the a generic parameter to blacklist the module?
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> mdadm --stop?
<penguin42> possibly if you can get it at the right point - I'm just not quite sure when it is being triggered
<atpa8a> not working...
<atpa8a> may be in expert mode before detect disks?..
<atpa8a> can one skip detect disks and partitioner? do it manually?
<penguin42> atpa8a: not on the main installer; you may be able to on the alternate disk
<atpa8a> hmm
<penguin42> atpa8a: Remind me, are you trying to nuke these arrays?
<atpa8a> i can do that
<atpa8a> no
<atpa8a> trying to install on one of the LVs on one of the array
<atpa8a> s
<penguin42> ok
<atpa8a> the lv is ready
<penguin42> atpa8a: I'd say trying the alternate disk is worth a go
<atpa8a> swap and /boot too
<atpa8a> was same problem... tried yesterday
<atpa8a> but not in expert mode
<atpa8a> should i try that?
<penguin42> you could - to be honest with your current problem the best way is to probably install on an older version and upgrade
<atpa8a> heh
<atpa8a> might as well boot into another LV on that raid (previous install) and bootstrap...
<psusi> atpa8a, why on earth would you want to?
<atpa8a> why not? :) box is a small home xen server
<atpa8a> i install into a new LV every time i want to try something while keeping some installations intact
<psusi> atpa8a, if you aren't using it, then it won't run or be installed
<atpa8a> psusi: bootstrap you mean?
<atpa8a> i can take it to a bootable state :P
<psusi> atpa8a, huh?  mdadm won't be used or installed if you don't have any raid arrays
<penguin42> atpa8a: Can I just check the way it's setup; it's an MPT SCSI/SAS card with some drives as separate drives, you build an MD device from that and then make those the PV of the LVM?
<atpa8a> psusi: really? if i destroy the md0, it won't load at all??
<atpa8a> penguin42: almost
<psusi> atpa8a, yea
<atpa8a> i've a intel fake raid raid1, md0 raid1 and mpt2sas raid10
<atpa8a> psusi: nice! i'll try! thanks!
<atpa8a> i moved all the data  from md0 but didn't destroy it
<penguin42> atpa8a: Haha well, that's possibly the largest weirdest mix of RAIDs 've come across :-)
<atpa8a> if what psusi is right, if i do, i'll be able to install onto the dmraid
<atpa8a> penguin42: all my data is on mtp2sas
<atpa8a> one is unused for now
<psusi> atpa8a, you should be able to now... unless you are saying that you currently have the same disk(s) in both a software and fake raid?
<psusi> you certainly don't want to do that
<psusi> unless you are dual booting with windows you should avoid the fakeraid
<atpa8a> another one i create LVs for guest VMs and hosts
<atpa8a> psusi: i think mdadm's external metadata feature detects my mpt2sas and fakeraid raids and one or both of those get in the way of normal functioning of mdadm
<penguin42> psusi: He's hitting a kernel oops in the MD raid detection triggered by parted
<psusi> atpa8a, hrm... mdadm does now recognize the intel fakeraid metadata, but ignores it unless you configure it in mdadm.conf afaik...
<atpa8a> psusi: i guess the installer does configure that
<psusi> ohh... kernel bug... should report that then
<atpa8a> cause my /proc/mdstat has both
<atpa8a> psusi: did report
<atpa8a> and at that... for some reason /proc/mdstat reports a degrader fakeraid array
<psusi> atpa8a, can you pastebin /proc/mdstat, mdadm -D on any detected arrays?
<penguin42> bug 972960
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 972960 in linux (Ubuntu) "md fails during install [kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-3.2.0/drivers/md/md.c:6920!]" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/972960
<psusi> atpa8a, and this is in the alternate installer without you modifying mdadm.conf?
<atpa8a> server installer and last night i tried alternate
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> actually...
<atpa8a> that mdstat is *very* strange
<penguin42> actually i'd be surprised if there was much difference between server and alternate
<psusi> atpa8a, hrm... and how did you do the install?  did you tell it to build any raid arrays?  it should prompt you that fakeraid was detected and ask to activate it.. though there is currently a bug that prevents that from working on the alternate and server cds
<atpa8a> no
<atpa8a> arrays were there already
<atpa8a> http://paste.ubuntu.com/915320/
<atpa8a> i should pay more attention...
<atpa8a> this is a very weird mdstat
<psusi> weird... I was actually just testing out mdadm's new support for intel fakeraid the other day and had to run mdadm --scan and append the lines to mdadm.conf to make it attempt to activate it... it should leave it alone and let dmraid activate it by default
<psusi> ( though the dmraid drivers are currently missing from the server/alternate cds )
<OffGridOps> 12.04 upgrade from 11.10:  Is there some way to install Dash (the menu that is normally on the left) or has it not been added yet?  Thanx
<psusi> also mdadm seems to only have one of two disks in the array
<atpa8a> psusi: but! md126 and md127 both use sda
<penguin42> atpa8a: Is that mdstat from a system booted into the installe rand now after the oops?
<Daekdroom> OffGridOps, what are you talking about?
<atpa8a> which is noncense to me
<Daekdroom> Dash's been there in 11.10.
<OffGridOps> In normal ubuntu u have a menu on the left which is a bunch of squares for programs It is no on my 12.04
<atpa8a> penguin42: this is from server installer with remote ssh in expert mode
<psusi> atpa8a, that seems to be normal... mdadm treats it as a container, so one md device claims all disks in the raid set, then additional md devices represent each array that the set is divided into
<atpa8a> ok...
<psusi> atpa8a, what does dmraid -r say?
<penguin42> atpa8a: Right, but is it after it hit the problem?
<atpa8a> psusi: dmraid is all kosher
<OffGridOps> i installed gnome just to try to navigate
<atpa8a> penguin42: i think so... can double check, but i think it happens during detect disks
<psusi> atpa8a, I"m trying to figure out why only sda is in md126 and md127.. it seems there is supposed to be a second disk it thinks is missing
<penguin42> atpa8a: OK so IMHO if the md code has oops'd then any status it gives could be completely nuts
<itaylor57> OffGridOps, sudo apt-install ubuntu-desktop
<psusi> ahh, that's true... it oppsed...
<OffGridOps> ok doing it now brb and thanx!
<atpa8a> psusi: exactly, bios says the array is OK
<psusi> so which two disks are supposed to be part of the fakeraid?  sda and what?
<psusi> sda and sdb?
<atpa8a> yes
<atpa8a> at least dmraid says it's sda and sdb
<OffGridOps> sudo: apt-install: command not found is returned
<psusi> does dmraid -E /dev/sda and sdb also recognize them as imsm?
<atpa8a> http://paste.ubuntu.com/915328/
<atpa8a> ERROR: option missing/invalid option combination with -E
<itaylor57> OffGridOps, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<OffGridOps> ah ok thanx and brb
<psusi> atpa8a, oops, mdadm -E rather
<OffGridOps> 0 upgraded 0 removed and no left menu
<atpa8a> is erase metadata safe?...
<itaylor57> OffGridOps, you could try unity --reset
<atpa8a> i've data on that arrays
<OffGridOps> ok trying brb
<psusi> atpa8a, it will destroy the array... if it's a mirror then that should leave you with two identical non raid disks
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> would prefer to avoid :P
 * psusi is updating his server daily iso now to try and reproduce this
<atpa8a> psusi: note, it's only in the installer!
<atpa8a> if i upgrade a previous install, i've no problem
<atpa8a> i've a hunch... if i pvmove back to md0 and desroy fakeraid i'll have no problem
#ubuntu+1 2012-04-05
<psusi> atpa8a, maybe, but it should still work on the fakeraid
<OffGridOps> It's been hung on Setting Update "run_key" quite awhile now is that normal?
<OffGridOps> just a white cursur flashing
<atpa8a> psusi: the partitioner only shows 'Configure iSCSI Volumes' and nothing else
<atpa8a> that's the problem
<atpa8a> if i cannot pick one of the existing LVs
<atpa8a> but!
<atpa8a> if i go into the shell and do lvs, i can see my volumes
<atpa8a> i cannot pick one of the existing LVs"
<penguin42> atpa8a: I think because it's oopsing during part of the parted detect process
<atpa8a> penguin42: that's what it looks like
<atpa8a> is there a flag i can set and mount my volume on /root for the installer to skip the parted process?
<psusi> it certainly shouldn't be OOPSing, but mdadm also shouldn't be trying to touch the fakeraid
<penguin42> atpa8a: Well I thought in the debian installer you can get to the point where it will give you a menu of each step fo the installer - it's painful but it lets you skip a step if you can get the equivalent
<psusi> dmraid is supposed to handle that after the installer prompts you to activate detected ataraids...
<itaylor57> OffGridOps, do a ctrl c on the command and then type sudo service lightdm restart
<penguin42> psusi: But looking at the oops it happens during parted and after the md raid has come up; so I'm assuming it's triggered by some detection that parted is doing
<atpa8a> psusi: it doesn't
<atpa8a> penguin42: even when i'm doing that step by step in "expert" mode, it doesn't let me to skip parted
<psusi> atpa8a, did you get the prompt about ataraid asking if you want to activate?
<atpa8a> yes
<atpa8a> and i say 'yes'
<penguin42> what happens if you say no?
<atpa8a> in the installer... the same, i don't have any volumes in parted
<atpa8a> i can reboot and check if i get the oops
<penguin42> atpa8a: Well, if there are two options it's normally worth trying both :-)
<psusi> well, there is currently a packaging but that prevents the server and alternate cds from working right when you say yes, because the dmraid drivers are missing
<atpa8a> so... i should say no?
<atpa8a> then what? activate it manually?
<psusi> no... probably two bugs... the fakeraid missing drivers bug, and then at some later point something you are doing must be asking mdadm to activate anything it can and it tries to activate the fakeraid since it now supports intel as well, and there's a kernel bug causing it to OOPS
<atpa8a> doesn't it mean that whatever answer i choose the problem will be the same?..
<psusi> yes.. you'll need to wait for the fakeraid missing drivers to be fixed
<psusi> or stop using fakeraid ;)
<atpa8a> yeah :P
<psusi> I'd suggest that one if you don't need to dual boot with windows... fakeraid is bad mojo
<penguin42> psusi: Is there someone that oops should be pointed out to, or is the current state of it enough?
<atpa8a> and i was hoping... "oh great! now i get emails from mdadm if my fakeraid fails!"
<psusi> penguin42, it would be good if you could figure out how to reproduce it on an actual install with an upstream kernel
<psusi> atpa8a, best just to use mdadm all together.. fakeraid's only advantage is it works with windows
<penguin42> psusi: It's difficult with atpa8a only getting it during the install
<psusi> penguin42, indeed...
<penguin42> psusi: but it's a pretty complete oops he's captured
<atpa8a> alright :) pvmove back and destroy fakeraid
<atpa8a> can report in the morning :P
<penguin42> yeh, time for bed here - it's getting cold!
<atpa8a> night! :) he's gone!
<atpa8a> psusi: thanks!
 * psusi looks for that line of code
<atpa8a> if i destroy fakeraid, i won't get the problem :P
<atpa8a> won't be of help :)
<psusi> hrm... looks like the bug is the result of an attempt to update the external metadata while the array is flagged read only
<psusi> I was wondering why when I tried using mdadm to activate a fakeraid array, it kept insisting that it be read-only
 * psusi fires off an email to linux-raid mailing list
<atpa8a> psusi: i guess i can keep (after destroy and a new install) the ataraid for a bit
<atpa8a> or... are you saying that if i nuke the md0, i'll only have the dmraid and all be kosher?
<atpa8a> that's the quickest thing i can test actually...
<atpa8a> psusi: note, that the board is supermicro and cpu is xeon... not some cheapo system
<pla> Hi. I just installed 12.04 beta 2. Why does it ask to go through a partial upgrade when I start-up the Update Manager?
<psusi> atpa8a, the md0 is neither here nor there afaik... it's the fakeraid that's the problem
<atpa8a> doesn't make sense to nuke the md0, you mean?
<psusi> atpa8a, unless md0 is the fakeraid, no
<atpa8a> nah, md0 is that, md0
<atpa8a> md linux software raid1
<spaceneedle> My laptop seems to me to be snappier after a kernel update.  However, I can't stand it when the words up in the corner get mixed with the global menu .
<atpa8a> heeey
<atpa8a> it does look like dmraid bug
<atpa8a> tried 11.10 again with the purpose of upgrading and hitting the same bug
<atpa8a> and as i think about it... the previous installs were successful because i didn't have the ataraid configured
<atpa8a> so it isn't precise specific it seems
<atpa8a> (tho it does still seem installer specific)
<atpa8a> goan confirm
<atpa8a> pvmove back to md0, remove the ataraid array and see if that solves it
<PhotoJim> I've lost my window title bars and borders... google's not helpful.  Fix?
<PhotoJim> (Precise but with Gnome desktop)
<PhotoJim> brb, going to see if the problem persists with Unity
<PhotoJim> Works fine with Unity.  Hmm.
<PhotoJim> alt-tab doesn't work in Gnome either, but I see it works fine in Unity.
<snadge> i have to use gnome classic (no effects) to get decent performance out of my radeon 7870
<snadge> 120fps in minecraft.. if i do that
<snadge> 20fps when using unity2d.. 40fps with compiz
<snadge> sucks
<snadge> should've waited and got something nvidia based.. problem was i wanted the new 28nm generation, and nvidia only have the gtx680 atm
<PhotoJim> ATI Mobility Radeon HD4650 in this
<PhotoJim> I have to say, the open source driver in Precise works great.  I couldn't get the proprietary driver to install previously, and on this version, I don't care.
<PhotoJim> this is a first-gen i7 laptop... pretty happy with it still,  Ihave to say.
<DropsOfSerenity> is there any way to make the notification on the launcher jump at u constantly until you click it? like how it would behave on a mac?
<DropsOfSerenity> for example, say I get a message in empathy, I want it to keep bouncing
<DropsOfSerenity> also I use the launcher with autohide, so basically I'd like notifications to be more noticable.
<Prez00> so how is beta 2 looking?
<Prez00> any show stoppers?
<Prez00> I have my secondary machine here, ready for some bleeding edge stuff.. I can take a little pain, but not a lot, beta 2 good for that?
<snadge> i installed the alpha without even asking that
<kota> hello everyone
<snadge> how could it be any worse than 11.10 ;)
<Prez00> well
<Prez00> update time then
<Prez00> let's try it out
<jeremiah_> how do i get java 6 for minecraft?
<jeremiah_> hello?
<jeremiah_> crud.
<nathwill> settle
<jeremiah_> or maybe....
<nathwill> you needs wait
<jeremiah_> .....or not
<ubuntu64bit> what's the command to update ubuntu 11.10 to ubuntu 12.04 now?
<nathwill> jeremiah_ also, you probably want openjdk-jre6
<jeremiah_> nathwill, it didn't work with minecraft....
<nathwill> hrm.
<nathwill> you run java -jar /path/to/minecraft.jar?
<jeremiah_> ??
<jeremiah_> don't understand
<nathwill> you could also try oracle java... if neither of those is working, i'd suggest trying here.
<nathwill> http://askubuntu.com/questions/5558/how-can-i-install-minecraft#5565
<jeremiah_> but with java 7- it crashes
<nathwill> i got nothing for you then
<nathwill> maybe check with the minecraft people.
<jeremiah_> whatever...
<nathwill> ?
 * bkerensa dances
<snadge> to fix java 7 crashing with minecraft.. you need up update lwjgl
<snadge> i personally just use oracle java 1.6u31
<snadge> because i can both run minecraft.. and compile android ;)
<nathwill> le sigh. too late snadge, jeremiah_ already ragequit
<snadge> probably a child
<nathwill> :(
<GeorgeJ> Does CompizConfig no long affect the way unity works?
<GeorgeJ> I've just installed 12.04 and cannot switch between workspaces like I used to in 11.10.
<nathwill> georgej, using ctrl+alt+arrowkey?
<nathwill> that was changed for a while, but then changed back.
<nathwill> it's currently working in my fully-updated system like it always has
<GeorgeJ> nathwill: That switches workspaces, however not in the way it does on 11.10.
<nathwill> ?
<GeorgeJ> I get the old workspace switching widget.
<snadge> hmm.. super-w chucks a spastic the first time you use it
<snadge> anyone else noticed that?
<GeorgeJ> Give me a second, I'll try to provide a screenshot.
<GeorgeJ> Erm, how can one take a screenshot from the terminal? Pressing print screen doesn't work while pressing alt+shift
<GeorgeJ> Nvm, hold on
<nathwill> scrot!
<GeorgeJ> Is there a lighter weight photo editor than gimp?
<Myrtti> depending on what you're looking for in it
<GeorgeJ> Here's how the workspace switcher works: http://i42.tinypic.com/20fdfsn.png
<GeorgeJ> is shown as*
<GeorgeJ> Also control+alt+shift+arrow does not move the current window.
<nathwill> hrm
<nathwill> georgej, are you fully upgraded?
<GeorgeJ> nathwill: Indeed I am, apt-get updated and apt-get dist-upgrade shows no updates
<nathwill> i'm running unity 5.8.0-0ubuntu2, works for me...
<nathwill> hrm
<nathwill> curious if this is a good time for unity --reset
<GeorgeJ> After having downloaded CompizConfig the unity plugin wasn't even enabled, and the keybinds in the desktop wall are prefixed with <Control><Primary><Alt>ArrowKey
<GeorgeJ> As far as I can tell <Primary> is the left control key, however, I tried that combination and nothing happens.
<nathwill> well... messing with compiz settings in unity can break things...
<nathwill> if you don't mind losing some tweaking, i'd try a unity --reset
<GeorgeJ> It didn't appear to do anything, it resetted, compiz crashed and it didn't recover.
<GeorgeJ> Doing another unity --reset did the same thing
<GeorgeJ> It complained that it does not have the GLX extension on display :0
<GeorgeJ> Does that mean OpenGL is missing? Or something of the sorts?
<nathwill> iinteresting
<GeorgeJ> I find this rather odd, since everything worked in 11.10
<GeorgeJ> If missing OpenGL it should fall back to unity 2d, correct? How can I check if it's really running unity3d?
<nathwill> working for me fine in 12.04... did you maybe upgrade from 11.10? curious if old compiz tweaks carried over
<snadge> ps aux |grep compiz
<GeorgeJ> nathwill: I did at first, I encountered a LOT of issues, flickers, crashes, so I formatted and installed 12.04.
<nathwill> gotcha
<GeorgeJ> Compiz doesn't seem to be running
<snadge> ps x |grep metacity
<GeorgeJ> Yup, metacity is running.
<snadge> so you may not have 3d then
<snadge> especially if you selected unity session from the login manager
<nathwill> snadge, is the screen he linked to earlier the default desktop switching modal in unity-2d? i've never actually used 2d...
<GeorgeJ> snadge: The login prompt provides me with a choice between Unity and Unity2d. I chose Unity
<GeorgeJ> nathwill: I believe it is.
<snadge> yes.. thats metacity
<snadge> which unity2d uses.. thats how it switches desktop.. is more primitive than compiz
<nathwill> interesting.
<snadge> so its likely to be a driver related issue
<nathwill> ty for the info
<snadge> if you are running nouveau instead of nvidia.. this is likely to be the problem
<snadge> check what gpu you have.. likely to be one of either intel, amd, nvidia
<snadge> most likely one of the latter two
<snadge> because intel just works ;)
<GeorgeJ> snadge: I see, the problem is that I've got a relatively new laptop an Assus 5750G, and it has 2 graphics cards.
<snadge> acer aspire?
<GeorgeJ> It has an on-chip intel and an nvidia, there's a technology they call "Optimus" to switch between the two.
<GeorgeJ> snadge: yes
<GeorgeJ> Acer, sorry*
<snadge> ahaha
<snadge> i think optimus has broken support in linux .. but i could be wrong
<GeorgeJ> Yes, in 11.10, I had to install a separate utility to disable the nvidia card, however, even if I didn't install that, Unity3d would run properly.
<snadge> http://askubuntu.com/questions/107475/nvidia-optimus-geforce-gt-540m-not-recognised-as-a-proprietary-driver
<snadge> right i can find information with regards to ubuntu 11.10
<snadge> i can see that nvidia proprietary driver has no less than 3 options
<snadge> nvidia-173/updates , nvidia-96/updates and nvidia-current/updates
<snadge> sorry thats 6 drivers
<snadge> and on top of that.. you can probably install drivers from nvidia's website
<snadge> presuming you have been here also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<nathwill> night all
<GeorgeJ> snadge: Tbh, I wouldn't mind disabling my nvidia card.
<GeorgeJ> lspci finds both cards.
<GeorgeJ> george@Gokubuntu:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<GeorgeJ> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<GeorgeJ> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 540M] (rev a1)
<snadge> yeah im not sure how to best deal with that particular hardware
<snadge> maybe you can force using the intel driver.. and just ignore the nvidia part
<snadge> maybe you have to explicitly disable the nvidia part somehow
<snadge> maybe its best to use the nvidia driver which will handle power saving.. and switching between the automatically
<GeorgeJ> snadge: So basically, the problem is that unity falls back to 2d mode because it can find no OpenGL driver, correct?
<snadge> right
<snadge> you can determine what graphics driver you're using by looking at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<snadge> the intel chip should still support enough 3d to be able to run compiz
<GeorgeJ> snadge: It does, under 11.10 anyway.
<snadge> http://geek.co.il/wp/2012/02/19/nvidia-optimus-on-ubuntu-12-04
<snadge> that article has some useful information on how to configure 12-04 to use both
<snadge> but you could perhaps skip most of that if you wern't interested in the nvidia part
<GeorgeJ> snadge: I was just reading that, thanks for the link.
<triptec> when I start my fresh install of ubuntu the screen is just some strange lines but I can ssh into it, so I was wondering if someone might have a look at my syslog and maybe tell me what's wrong?
<GeorgeJ> snadge: Thank you, that guide is a tad outdated. Bumblebee now has full packages for 12.04 and everything works after installing bumblebee and rebooting.
<GeorgeJ> Sadly, there's a problem that persists since 11.10. I can't turn the brightness down using the function keys, the HUD appears but the brightness doesn't change.
<GeorgeJ> I can change it however by echoing a value in /sys/class
<GeorgeJ> Also, at the login screen, the resolution is really low and the sides of the screen remain black.
<gain_> hi all
<gain_> no vinagre by default in 12.04?
<IlyaVoyager> hi there. I've just installed gwibber-service-flickr and gwibber-service-vkontakte (from ppa). However, when I'm trying to add a new account, I only see standard options: twitter, facebook, identica. No Flickr, no Vkontakte. I restarted gwibber. When I open "Accounts" dialog, it says (in the console), that it's loading plugin for flickr and vkontakte (among others).
<IlyaVoyager> Is it a bug I should report or something wrong from my side?
<edgy> Hi, the time appears in utc, how can I let it appear in localtime as before?
<triptec> it seems I got a problem with nouveau, is there an alternative, I'd just need the console to work
<iceroot> triptec: tty1?
<triptec> well, something works, if I ctrl+alt+del it print's out that the services are shutting down etc, but I don't get the grub menu and I can't log in, have to login with ssh
<triptec> there's just a yellow blinking marker
<thevinci> getting an unmet dependancies error tonight for upgrades... :/
<thevinci> it says this:
<thevinci> firefox-globalmenu : Depends: firefox (= 11.0+build1-0ubuntu3) but 11.0+build1-0ubuntu2 is installed
<thevinci> i've tried sudo apt-get -f install
<thevinci> to no avail
<thevinci> i've tried editing my sources list
<thevinci> wondering if i should just uninstall firefox, update, then reinstall firefox?
<thevinci> looks like it was the global menu package that was causing me errors
<thevinci> no love at 2 am :/ lol
<Steevca> I have upgraded ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 and i am unable to connect to the internet,network manager is reporting : "Device not ready!" .I have a DSL modem and a TP-LINK TF-3200 network card,and a VIA-RHINE II network card wich isn't working.
<Steevca> I have tried to use a live cd and check will it work but no luck,it's not working on a ubuntu live cd,on a mint or fedora.
<Steevca> But it's working under windows xp.
<Steevca> Anyone?
<Steevca> I have just found out that my network is working under ubuntu 11.10 but not under 12.04.Network manager is reporting "Device not ready!"
<foobArrr> I installed xubuntu 12.04 on my notebook, there is no hibernate button in the logout dialog. 11.10 had working hibernate on the same machine. what now?
<foobArrr> there is a hibernate entry in the session menu. when I click it my screen gets locked and a notification "Power Manager" "not authorized" appears.
<foobArrr> "In Precise, hibernation is disabled by default in policykit." "This is a feature, not a bug" ...
<markit> hi, I've installed squid3, but seems it's killed when interface are up (dmesg shows init: squid3 main process (1253) killed by HUP signal)
<markit> googling I've found only an old bug,maybe a regression...
<triptec> is it possible to not use drm nouveau?
<c10ud> hello
<c10ud> did anyone try Precise with an AMD APU? i'm considering in upgrading my workstation but i fear fglrx drivers and stuff
<markit> c10ud: use Free as in freedom drivers, radeon.
<c10ud> markit, problem is, sometimes i like to play games (e.g. wine)
<markit> my children play games too (but only Free ones, no wine here) and work quite well
<c10ud> and last time i used an ATi card with ubuntu (2yrs ago), i went to the local shop and buy nvidia
<markit> like xonotic
<markit> nvidia is not collaborative with Free software, I prefer not buy it
<c10ud> that's a matter of choice, btw i am seeing that what i am willing to buy could actually be worse than my current video card (lol)
<MarKsaitis> how do I upgrade 11.04 64bit to the newest 12 LTS?
<topyli> via 11.10
<MarKsaitis> how do I upgrade myself to 11.10? im running inside openvz and have no access to host
<ironhalik> update-manager -d
<ironhalik> twice
<iceroot> MarKsaitis: you cant update in openvz that easy
<iceroot> as we said already
<MarKsaitis> can I not
<ironhalik> worked for me in xen :>
<MarKsaitis> what do I need to do then?
<MarKsaitis> :)
<ikonia> xen is not openvz
<MarKsaitis> should I just try it?
<ironhalik> true
<MarKsaitis> what the command to show my current version? im gonna give it a go
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> talk to your provider
<MarKsaitis> ok
<iceroot> MarKsaitis: i am not an openvz expert but there was something with the shared kernel
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: if you don't even know how to see your current version you should not do it
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: talk to your provider
<iceroot> MarKsaitis: cat /etc/issue
<MarKsaitis> I know uname--all, but thats it
<MarKsaitis> thanx
<iceroot> MarKsaitis: and dont!!!!! run 12.04 on a server which is reachable trough the net
<MarKsaitis> can I do that after it's released then?
<iceroot> MarKsaitis: not on the normal way
<iceroot> MarKsaitis: because its openvz
<MarKsaitis> what's wrong with openvz?
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: talk to your provider
<iceroot> MarKsaitis: as said already, the shared kernel
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: that is the only advice to get - talk to your provider
<MarKsaitis> ok
<MarKsaitis> I don't even have update-manager :)
<iceroot> MarKsaitis: imo it is do-release-upgrade
<iceroot> -d
<MarKsaitis> :D ok
<iceroot> but dont do that
<iceroot> it will break your system and it will not boot
<MarKsaitis> server is empty, can reinstall in seconds
<iceroot> because kernel modules are not matching the kernel
<MarKsaitis> im gonna test it
<iceroot> i have told you....
<MarKsaitis> ok :)
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: is there something about "don't do it it won't work" you are not understanding ?
<iceroot> its like "dont press the red button"
<MarKsaitis> it is :D
<ikonia> I actually don't find it funny
<ikonia> I find it pretty rude
<iceroot> MarKsaitis: have a look at wikipedia what openvz is
<ikonia> "hey guys, I don't know what I'm doing, I need help"
<ikonia> "don't do that it will cause you problems"
<iceroot> MarKsaitis: and what is special about the kernel
<MarKsaitis> iceroot, I am already reading :)
<ikonia> "ok, I'm going to try it"
<ikonia> what's the point of asking for help if you just ignore it and carry on
<markit> MarKsaitis: btw, if you are interested in openvz have a look at proxmox project (http://pve.proxmox.com/wiki/Main_Page )
<MarKsaitis> ikonia, im not doing it :)
<ikonia> then why do you keep saying you will ?
<MarKsaitis> I know what openvz does, is just that I don't know why new kernel cant talk to abit older modules
<iceroot> MarKsaitis: ok
<iceroot> MarKsaitis: read what the kernel is
<iceroot> MarKsaitis: and what modules are
<iceroot> MarKsaitis: and how they are build
<MarKsaitis> they are built with kernel source
<MarKsaitis> I sort of understand, but it's a shame I can't do a release upgrade :)
<iceroot> MarKsaitis: then use a better virtualisation-tool
<ikonia> whatever
<ikonia> "talk to your hosting provider"
<MarKsaitis> thats fine, anyways thanx for the imput :) I will contact the supplier and ask whether they are going to upgrade their kernel to the new ubuntu one and whether they can help migrate me
<iceroot> MarKsaitis: and think about the point "12.04 is not stable"
<MarKsaitis> I mean when it will be released
<iceroot> that should end any discussion about an upgrade on a production-server
<MarKsaitis> ok. what is the command to update my server for latest patches and stuff?
<ikonia> bye
<ikonia> contact your supplier
<ikonia> this is insanity
<iceroot> MarKsaitis: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MarKsaitis> thanx
<iceroot> MarKsaitis: to get the latest security patches for your ubuntu-release
<iceroot> MarKsaitis: its a good idea to install the latest sec-updates fast
<iceroot> and dont wait month
<MarKsaitis> I just did it
<tomodachi> is the ubuntu livd cd considered to be "stable"?
<tomodachi> im refering to precise of course
<iceroot> tomodachi: no
<tomodachi> ok happy to hear it , then I still have hope :)
<MarKsaitis> iceroot, how do I install lxde minimal configuration with ubuntu package manager gui and update gui?
<iceroot> MarKsaitis: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<MarKsaitis> thank you, and what vpn daemon package can you recommend to me? something with encryption and sessions
<MarKsaitis> an interesting one *** lubuntu-desktop : Depends: gecko-mediaplayer but it is not installable
<iceroot> MarKsaitis: 12.04?
<MarKsaitis> iceroot, im on 11.04
<iceroot> MarKsaitis: #ubuntu
<MarKsaitis> omg, ok
<iceroot> MarKsaitis: this channel is fpr 12.04, or try #lubuntu
<MarKsaitis> ok
<thetinyjesus> how well is 12.04 running now that beta 2 is out and such
<dupondje> Some small question about unity. How can I make all 'indication' (like empathy messages and so) show on Primary screen ?
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: working fine for a beta release
<steveccc> how is everyone finding the 12.04 beta?
<Daekdroom> It's great.
<steveccc> I am tempted to try it - wanted to wait for the full release but bored of waiting and thought I could help beta test
<eye-gor> steveccc: you still interested
<steveccc> ??
<eye-gor> in testing
<eye-gor> steveccc: I've been running 12.04 since toolchain upload
<eye-gor> Lsst year
<steveccc> i think i may get it tonight yes and try it out on my laptop
<steveccc> do you know if it will still install on a pentium 4?
<eye-gor> steveccc: not your main machine I guess
<eye-gor> How much memory has it got
<steveccc> i will install it on my main laptop but wouldnt mind it on my old pc but I am sure 10.04 wouldnt install for some reason
<steveccc> 2gb I think
<eye-gor> Will this be booting from livecd or usb
<steveccc> livecd although usb is an option
<eye-gor> Wired to internet or wireless
<steveccc> wired
<eye-gor> ok I'd still do the check disk for errors then try ubuntu. Get the desktop up see if stuff is working ok then install
<eye-gor> steveccc: are you wiping the laptop with this install or is there stuff on it
<steveccc> there is stuff on it - normally leave /home intact and wipe rest
<eye-gor> steveccc: What version on there now
<steveccc> 10.04
<eye-gor> steveccc: home could be a problem due to the hidden .config files especially compiz and gnome. This is due to Unity settings
<eye-gor> steveccc: can conflict with old settings for compiz etc
<steveccc> eye-gor: its mainly for data files so could trash all config files
<eye-gor> steveccc: good plan
<steveccc> it will upgrade to full version wont it when its released - no disadvantage to doing it early
<eye-gor> steveccc: Good luck with it. Are you a fan of Unity
<steveccc> eye-gor: not tried it - one of the reasons for upgrading
<eye-gor> steveccc: Yep just keep it upto date with apt-get update and upgrade. Update manager not good during dev as it can offer partial upgrade that can bork your system
<eye-gor> steveccc: you may need the dist-upgrade if apps are held back
<eye-gor> steveccc: or use synaptic
<eye-gor> steveccc: it's very configurable now via the package myunity
<eye-gor> steveccc: I've reduced my laucher icons to the snallest setting which is 32. Much nicer
<eye-gor> steveccc: myunity link http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/myunity-30-released-with-new-gui.html
<jeremiah_> OK. I AM HERE.
<jeremiah_> can someone please tell me how to instal sun java 6 runtime from the website via terminal?
<jeremiah_> oracle java.
<bazhang> jeremiah_, you want to wget it then
<jeremiah_> bazhang, and that is done how?
<bazhang> jeremiah_, any special reason it *has* to be from the terminal?
<FreeRun> hi
<FreeRun> i have problem with updating 10.04 SERVER lts to 12.04 SERVER
<jeremiah_> bazhang, because that is the best way for me. i do not like to use the internet or other stuffs.
<bazhang> jeremiah_, better learn about wget then
<genii-around> FreeRun: Thats probably because 12.04 is not officially released yet, so that LTS->LTS upgrade is still non-functional
<jeremiah_> bazhang, tell me about it.
<FreeRun> from desktop version works fine
<jeremiah_> bazhang, if it involves copping and pasting commands, then sure.
<jeremiah_> bazhang, and i meant like, "go to this website then click this and do that..."
<jeremiah_> bazhang, a problem has come up for me so will have to leave for a while.... hope to catch you later....
<skyjumper> is alt-tab a bit laggy for anyone else in unity?
<ubuntu64bit> nope
<skyjumper> yeah there's about a half second delay before i get a response when hiting alt-tab
<eye-gor> skyjumper:  same in 11.10
<eye-gor> skyjumper: unity 5.10 lands tomorrow so maybe test again. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1953019
<skyjumper> cool
<atpa8a> hi
<atpa8a> where is the daily iso?
<FreeRun> how to update server version from 10.04 to 12.04?
<FreeRun> do-rlelase-upgrade don't work on server version
<bazhang> FreeRun, need to wait for final release of 12.04
<Ian_Corne> well, you can change your apt sources
<Ian_Corne> but that's highly discouraged
<FreeRun> ok, thx
<excognac> hi all. anyone has info about 12.04 release date?
<bazhang> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Precise Pangolin (12.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<bazhang> excognac, ^
<skyjumper> Ian_Corne: actually that's what i've been doing for years... any reason why i should do it differently?
<jeremiah_> can someone please tell me how to instal sun java 6 runtime from the website via terminal?
<ikonia2> Hi . I ran a dist-upgrade for Kubuntu beta 1 to beta 2 and it asked me about a file ...keep old, overwrite, show differences in command line ... I chose show differences and have no idea on how to exit the "show differences screen" and select yes
<ikonia2> its in terminal
<excognac> thx
<Ian_Corne> ikonia2:  :q
<ikonia2> Ian_Corne: Thanks
<jeremiah_> can someone please tell me how to install oracle java 6 runtime from the website via terminal?
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<andyxtreme> I installed ubuntu 12.04 on VMWare Player and i chose to start with GNOME interface(not GNOME classic). I heard 12.04 comes with GNOME 3.4 but it doesn't look like in the screenshots on the GNOME website, it looks like the classic. Am i missing something?
<Dr_willis> its not using the standard 3.4 layout would be my guess
<andyxtreme> i searched the internet and installed gnome shell
<jeremiah_> Dr_willis,  none of them worked for me. i got an error from all of them
<andyxtreme> and the version is 3.4
<Dr_willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/new-gnome-3-4-release-offers-features-fun-ui-finesse/
<Steevca> I have upgraded ubuntu 12.04 from 11.10 and my network isn't working since then.It's a dsl modem and a tp-link tf-3200 network card.The network manager is reporting "Device not ready!".
<andyxtreme> Dr_willis, i did exactly that
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu 12.04 will ship with a number of updated packages from GNOME 3.4 (such as GNOME 3.4), whilst others will remain on their GNOME 3.2 counterpart (such as Totem Movie Player) for stability reasons.
<Dr_willis> 12.04 is a mixx of 3.2 and 3.4 from how i read that site
<Steevca> Anyone? :(
<alket> Hi, Im trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 beta 2 but I cant boot from usb, it says "boot error"
<Dr_willis> Steevca,  test with a 12.04 live cd - see if it works there. if that works.  well.. not sure where to start debugging
<Dr_willis> alket,  how did you make the usb?
<alket> Pendrive, Unetbootin, Startupdisk
<Steevca> Dr_willis: it's not working with a 12.04 live cd but it's working under 11.10 live cd.
<Dr_willis> Steevca,  id check the bug reports then. Its possible theres some update out for it not on the live cd. You could try a 12.04 daily build cd.
<alket> Im tryinmg this https://launchpad.net/win32-image-writer
<eye-gor> Gnome 3.4 components in 12.04 http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/gnome-components-version-clarifications.html
<Dr_willis> alket,  you did verify the md5sum of the iso?
<Steevca> Dr_willis: is it possible to downgrade to ubuntu 11.10 without the internet?
<Dr_willis> You normally dont downgrade at all...
<Dr_willis> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<Steevca> I had this problem earyler,and i can't remember how i fixed it.
<Steevca> I need to start writing things.
<Dr_willis> i alwyas used tomboy notes for that. :) kept them online
<Steevca> Dr_willis: when i run the iwconfig,or it is the ifconfig...anyway it's reporting "no wirelles extensions"
<atpa8a> hmm
<Steevca> And i don't have a wirelles network.Is that normal?
<Steevca> I am using a ethernet cable to connect a modem to a network card.
<atpa8a> kinda basic ubuntu question i guess... ERROR: option missing/invalid option combination with -E
<atpa8a> oops
<atpa8a> kinda basic ubuntu question i guess... http://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration has both auto and allow-hotplug stanzas
<atpa8a> is that common?
<alket> I tried everything, still doesnt boot
<jeremiah_> can someone tell me the commands for installing java 6 runtime?
<atpa8a> jeremiah_: which one?
<atpa8a> penguin42: hello to you
<jeremiah_> atpa8a, java 6 jdk or jre. doesn't matter. i would perfer jdk
<jeremiah_> atpa8a, i need it for minecraft
<atpa8a> jeremiah_: openjdk should be in the distro and sun jdk/jre you have to download and install
<atpa8a> jeremiah_: these questions are better asked in #ubuntu, i think
<jeremiah_> atpa8a, how? i have tried the instructions on the website and it ddn't work.
<Dr_willis> !info openjdk-6-jdk
<jeremiah_> atpa8a, they sent me here.
<ubottu> openjdk-6-jdk (source: openjdk-6): OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK). In component main, is optional. Version 6b24-1.11.1-3ubuntu3 (precise), package size 10769 kB, installed size 33773 kB (Only available for any all)
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<penguin42> atpa8a: Good evening
<jeremiah_> Dr_willis, -ok let me try it...
<atpa8a> penguin42: some progress on the bug
<jeremiah_> it still doesn't look like i have it.
<penguin42> atpa8a: Cool - in what way?
<Dr_willis> we need more details jeremiah_ ....
<Dr_willis> what you did exactly.. how you are testing this.. so forth.
<jeremiah_> some resson i can't find it while trying to open minecraft
<atpa8a> i pvmoved everything to md raid and killed fakeraid and was able to install
<Dr_willis> java -version shows?
<jeremiah_> i only have java 7 but NEED java 6
<penguin42> atpa8a: Interesting
<Dr_willis>  openjdk-6 is java 6
<jeremiah_> i need a java that lets me open minecraft.
<atpa8a> they updated the bug suggesting i'll try alternative daily iso but right now i cannot do that (will be able shortly)
<atpa8a> as i destroyed the ataraid array
<Dr_willis> IMPORTANT choose the java you installed as default
<Dr_willis>  $ sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Dr_willis>  $ sudo update-alternatives --config mozilla-javaplugin.so
 * Dr_willis cut/pastes from   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<atpa8a> penguin42: i see 3 possible scenarios... 1) md external metadata bug; 2) ataraid bug; 3) i need to upgrade firmware, altho it's a recent supermicro mobo
<penguin42> atpa8a: I'd say 1 or 2, in the end it was a kernel bug in the md code
<jeremiah_> none of the things on http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/openjdk-6-jdk worked
<Dr_willis> jeremiah_,  we need more details.  saying stuff 'dosent work' is not helpfull in debugging things
<Dr_willis> java -version     shows what?
<Dr_willis> and 'minecraft not working
<atpa8a> penguin42: likely... at least the bios on the mobo is the latest (it came with it, i never upgraded)
<Dr_willis> and 'minecraft not working' is not the same as 'java not working' :)
<jeremiah_> Dr_willis, i had an error. i already tried all of the installation methods on the website and got errors
<Dr_willis> and the error is?
<penguin42> Dr_willis: You mean people use Java for something else?
<atpa8a> not sure [yet] how to check firmware - first time dealing with supermicro boards
<Dr_willis> penguin42,  someday soon minecraft will go the way of SecondLife....
<penguin42> atpa8a: Well dmidecode should give you the bios version
<atpa8a> penguin42: i did check the bios version tho, it's the firmware that i suspect
<jeremiah_> minecraft-got a black screen with java 7. i tried the other javas long ago so no longer have the errors.
<penguin42> atpa8a: Which firmware do you mean?
<Dr_willis> jeremiah_,  test that java works.. not if minecraft works...
<jeremiah_> it says i have java! but i only have java 7. and most of use miners know java 7 doesn't work for minecraft yet!
<atpa8a> penguin42: good question really... supermicro has a download for the firmware (as well as for the bios but my bios is the same version as the download)... so i assume it's the mobo firmware - ataraid possibly?
<Dr_willis> so use the package manager and remove java7, and install that java6 package mentioned above.
<penguin42> atpa8a: Hmm I'm used to on PC bioses just having the one image with everything
<Dr_willis> or install java6 and use that update-alternatives command to select the default java for the system to use
<jeremiah_> how do i get to synaptic. software center doesn't have java 6.
<atpa8a> penguin42: same... so not sure exactly
<Dr_willis>  openjdk-6 is java 6
<atpa8a> i can try that tho
<jeremiah_> would synaptic have java 6?
<Dr_willis> synaptic should have  openjdk-6   which is the gpl java 6.....
<Dr_willis> unless i totally confused... :)
<Dr_willis> or  Install the openjdk-6-jre package for the runtime
<Dr_willis> !info openjdk-6-jre
<ubottu> openjdk-6-jre (source: openjdk-6): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 6b24-1.11.1-3ubuntu3 (precise), package size 225 kB, installed size 688 kB (Only available for any all)
<jeremiah_> how do i fix broken packages? it brought up an error saying it couldn't
<jeremiah_> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<jeremiah_> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<jeremiah_> never mind. got it.
<foobArrr> I have a battery runtime of about 4h 30min on xubuntu 11.10 and less than 3h on xubuntu 12.04. both with compiz, awn, wlan switched on, same display brightness. settings should be pretty much identical, as I didn't change anything in /etc and copied my home dir. why is there a difference of 1h 30min?
<scientes> foobArrr, try powertop to see what is affecting it the most
<foobArrr> k
<scientes> thats a pretty nasty regression
<Dr_willis> im suprised his batteyr life was that long in 11.10 really.... ;)
<penguin42> foobArrr: You might also file a bug on it - it's quite a drop
<scientes> Dr_willis, those numbers might be speculative :)
<Dr_willis> my netbook is good to get 2 hrs...
<Dr_willis> but thats watching videos.. :) so that loads it down
<penguin42> any KDE users having problems with GNU apps not letting you open subcategories/twizzies?
<Dr_willis> twizzies? ;) no idea what that even is... sounds like some kind of candy
<Dr_willis> or somthing naughty.....
<foobArrr> Dr_willis: 4.5h on 11.10 are no speculation. keeps running through 3 lectures a 90min. 3h on 12.04 is what the battery applet displays.
<Dr_willis> that batteyr applet is known to be.. well...  less then correct. :)
<foobArrr> I'll know for sure in 3h :)
<penguin42> Dr_willis: in this case in gnucash there are accounts and under that subaccounts, you click on a > that turns around via 90 when it's open
<jeremiah_> why does a file brake when i mark to install it in synaptic?
<atpa8a> grrrr
<codencrazy> I'm having a problem with my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS install, the X graphical interface was working great, but the grub boot menu and virtual console was not, I'd get a monitor out of range error. I went and tried to change the gfx mode in `/etc/default/grub` based off a post from super-user, http://superuser.com/questions/66428/how-can-i-change-console-shells-resolution-in-ubuntu-9-10 and ran an `update-grub` and
<codencrazy> rebooted.
<foobArrr> awn battery applet is in powertop's top10. oh the irony ...
<codencrazy> Everything in virtual console, all 6 sessions and GRUB, is working great now. But, now, X doesn't launch, when I hit ALT+CTRL+F7 everything looks ok, and it says `[OK]` all the way down the list. Any ideas?
<jeremiah_> Dr_willis, so do you know why when i want to install certain packages brake when i want to install it.
<Dr_willis> not really, try installing it via cli. see what errors show up
<jeremiah_> Dr_willis, and how is that done? (don't know much about ubuntu yet)
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install whatever
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<atpa8a> hmm
<codencrazy> anyone? I'm sitting dead in the water, I ran dmesg, I don't see anything alarming
<seria-mau> does jupiter (applet to control super hybrid engine on eeepc) work on precise? are there better alternatives?
<seria-mau> codencrazy, installer freezing?
<codencrazy> ubuntu is already installed, I started it first time, it ran great
<codencrazy> went to go to virtual console to configure apache, hit alt ctrl F1, boom, nothing, monitor out of range
<codencrazy> I said well, that sucks, I changed the GFX mode resolution, and ran an update-grub, and rebooted
<codencrazy> hit alt ctrl f1 and console came up fine
<codencrazy> but X never loaded, I hit alt ctrl f7, and I get nothing
<codencrazy> if I go back to the default grub configuration, I have no grub, and no console
<codencrazy> but I have X
<markit> hi, previous than 12.04, I put default settings in /etc/kde4 files and new users will enherited from those files setting. Now does not happen anymore, even if /etc/kde4 is in $ kde4-config --path config, any clue?
<codencrazy> I didn't think GFX_MODE impacted X's resolution, but apparently changing GFX_MODE for the virtual console and for grub, so I can actually see them, is messing up X
<codencrazy> that's why I was curious if I had missed something
<Dr_willis> codencrazy,  you could try disabling the framebuffer totally
<Dr_willis> codencrazy,  ive seen where the framebuffer settings and X drivers can conflict
<edgy> Hi, I used to click activities -> search and launch and have nice icons on the desktop, now I don't, what's gone wrong?
<codencrazy> Dr_willis, heh, disabling the framebuffer wiped everything, no X, or console now, getting a monitor out of range error
<codencrazy> the monitor doesn't have 640x480 or 800x600 as valid resolutions is the problem
<codencrazy> its minimum resolution is 1024x768
<Dr_willis> codencrazy,  lcd monitor?
<codencrazy> yea
<Dr_willis> thats an odd monitor.
<Dr_willis> I always enable the text mode menu for grub. and disable the framebuffer
<codencrazy> it's a 60" lcd television technically
<Dr_willis> using hdmi or vga conector?
<codencrazy> it has hdmi only, no vga on it
<Dr_willis> cant say ive ever had similer issues.
<codencrazy> me either, which is why I'm scratching my head
<Dr_willis> most hdmi systems i plug into just work great. :) sometimes the overscan is wrong..
<Artemis3> codencrazy, what does it do if you comment out GFX_MODE? it works?
<Artemis3> codencrazy, and what video card?
<codencrazy> Artemis3, if I comment out GFX_MODE X works fine, but my virtual console and grub give me a monitor out of range error
<codencrazy> it's an nvidia 6150se
<Artemis3> codencrazy, ok, then, comment it out, and instead add this magic line :)  GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text
<codencrazy> Artemis3, you're a genius, virtual console works, x works
<Artemis3> codencrazy, also, are you using nvidia drivers from jockey? Last time i tried a GFX_MODE line (+ text) it worked
<Dr_willis> i alwyas use that text option. :)
<codencrazy> Artemis3, grub doesn't, but no biggie, I'm only using one entry right now anyways
<Dr_willis> guess i wasent clear enoguh earlier when suggesting that.
<Artemis3> hmm but it would be good to have a working grub menu just in case
<codencrazy> Artemis3, yes using the nvidia drivers from jockey
<dubaco> Ett problem utan lösning inträffade vid beräkning av uppgraderingen:
<dubaco> Paketet "ubuntu-desktop" är markerat för borttagning men det är svartlistat för att förhindra borttagning.
<dubaco>  
<dubaco> in ubuntu 12
<Artemis3> codencrazy, if you enter the grub console you might get other resolutions, perhaps one of those should do?
<codencrazy> Dr_willis, I disabled the framebuffer using nofb, was that the wrong way to do it? is that what Artemis3 just did?
<Artemis3> codencrazy, also did you try ommiting that vt thingie and splash etc?
<bazhang> !se | dubaco
<ubottu> dubaco: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<dubaco> i know
<dubaco> bazhang, its an ubuntu 12.04 thing
<bazhang> so english here dubaco
<Dr_willis> text option for grub = sets the text mode for grub.. framebuffer is setting for the console. I normally use both options
<Dr_willis> text based grub menu, text based console. :)
<codencrazy> Artemis3, no i havent yet, change splash to nosplash? or just omit it entirely? and I don't have a vt thingie that I know of, or don't know how to recognize it, I'm still...semi-noob
<Dr_willis> i always do 'noquiet nosplash nofb'
<codencrazy> Artemis3, I know my way around, but not familiar with everything yet as I could be
<Artemis3> omit, splash if for pretty logo, and vt.7 thingie for pretty background...
<Artemis3> well no also works i guess
<codencrazy> Artemis3, where would I find the vt.7 thingie? I don't see anything in /etc/default/grub that mentions vt
<ironhalik> guy, got a little problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/916435/
<Artemis3> ah good then :)
<Dr_willis> I thought theres some default option to switch to vt.7 in the kernel options in /etc/default/grub
<Artemis3> it is vt.handoff=7 i think
<Dr_willis> not sure what it really does. i think it makes the animation look better by switching to that tty early in the boot process
<Dr_willis> Artemis3,  that looks like it.
<codencrazy> still no grub, using noquiet, nosplash, nofb
<Dr_willis> if you are doing a 'text' console only boot. i recall needing to remove that.
<Artemis3> it paints a pretty colored background, or tries to...
<Dr_willis> codencrazy,  those would not affect grub.
<Dr_willis> those are kernel options. after grub is loaded  for the kernel to use when booting up
<Artemis3> purple i think
<Dr_willis> Hot Pink. :)
<Artemis3> http://askubuntu.com/questions/32999/what-is-vt-handoff-7-parameter-in-grub-cfg
<Artemis3> that
<Artemis3> "aubergine"
<arand> dubaco's Error message would translates to: «« An unrecoverable error occured while calculating the upgrade: Package "ubuntu-desktop" is marked for removal butit is blacklisted to prevent removal »»
<codencrazy> I did edit my 00_header and added two lines, from a suggestion on a forum, setgfxpayload=keep
<Artemis3> dubaco, just prepend LANG=C before executing console commands, it will show english messages, eg: LANG=C apt-get update
<codencrazy> and insmod ${GRUB_VIDEO_BACKEND}
<arand> dubaco: Is this a standard upgrade of 12.04 or is an 11.10->12.04 release-upgrade?
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> i've a somewhat complicated network config... and something doesn't allow me to restart networking
<atpa8a> anyone wants to see it? :P
<guntbert> !pastebin | atpa8a
<ubottu> atpa8a: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<atpa8a> http://paste.ubuntu.com/916460/
<guntbert> atpa8a: somewhat complicated :)
<atpa8a> i cannot even change the order... define eth0 before br0
<ironhalik> ok, it gets kinda annoying
<ironhalik> bash claims that theres 'no such file or directory' for android adb
<guntbert> its definitely beyond my abilities
<ironhalik> when it worked yesterday, and ofcourse, clearly is in $PATH
<softcoder> is this the right channel for bug discussion of precise?
<Artemis3> hmm i think that would be launchpad itself ;)
<atpa8a> ironhalik: never had problems with adb...
<softcoder> sure, just wanted to ask a question
<ironhalik> atpa8a: well, me neither - it suddenly stopped worked just now
<guntbert> !bug | softcoder
<ubottu> softcoder: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<arand> softcoder: Possibly, although #ubuntu-bugs might be more bug-meta related, this is a support channel, kinda
<softcoder> ok
<atpa8a> heh :)
<atpa8a> is there #ubuntu-networking?..
<atpa8a> ironhalik: isn't adb a script itself?
<ironhalik> atpa8a: dunno, it is executable, and it always worked
<atpa8a> might be it complains about some other dependency
<atpa8a> ironhalik: file `which adb`
<ironhalik> which adb
<ironhalik> /opt/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools/adb
<rrva> hi! How do I set the only sink to be my TV over hdmi when that cable is connected and how do I force it to be 48khz? I have crackling audio now
<rrva> and I cannot make it auto-choose output depending on if the cable is attached or not
<guntbert> ironhalik: no, type it verbatim
<atpa8a> ironhalik: file `which adb`
<Dr_willis> backticks are fun
<atpa8a> file is a command and backticks
<Dr_willis>  file /opt/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools/adb
<ironhalik> sec, I think Im onto something
<ironhalik> file /opt/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools/adb
<ironhalik> /opt/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools/adb: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, stripped
<ironhalik> how can I install x86 binaries?
<rrva> Dr_willis: backticks are discouraged. Use $() instead, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9405478/command-substitution-backticks-or-dollar-sign-paren-enclosed
<penguin42> booh! I've used `'s for over 20 years!
<rrva> penguin42: you can make the transition, even if it feels hard
<penguin42> ironhalik: You need to install some i386 libraries for it - try installing the package libncurses5:i386 for a start
<penguin42> rrva: The arguments on there are somewhat bogus on the standability front - readability possibility valid
<ironhalik> ok, kinda brute force, but I installed wine with all its i386 dependancies
<ironhalik> and adb works now
<ironhalik> thanks
<penguin42> ironhalik: No problem
<rrva> penguin42: nesting?
<penguin42> rrva: Yeh that's probably fair enough
<rrva> i need to force sound to be resampled to 48khz when i got the hdmi cable in. And I need to make hdmi the only sound output when the cable is attached. I bet this stuff works on osx
<penguin42> rrva: You should be able to do it with an appropriate pulseaudio config
<penguin42> rrva: In actualfact I'd be kind of surprised it doesn't do that by default
<rrva> it doesnt.. i have crackling which indicates 44.1khz problem
<rrva> and its not auto-activated
<penguin42> rrva: Do a pactl info   that should show you the default sample rates and setup
<penguin42> rrva: All of that stuff is tweakable in PA
<rrva> okj
<rrva> it says default 44.1
<atpa8a> no takers for network config?..
<ZardoZ>  Hi, I recently migrated to Xubuntu 12.04 and overall it's already working quite well. However: logging into an account (via the lightdm) takes a very long time. Does anyone have a suggestion what to check?
<ZardoZ> Same issue with starting up synaptic via the menu. Starting synaptic via a terminal works fine.
<rrva> penguin42: 48khz did not stop crackle over hdmi
<blm14> hey there
<blm14> anyone awake?
<ldiamond> Hi, I'm running the install, updating from 10.10. It's been stuck on "Removing conflicting operating system files..." for the past couple of hours. Wtf?
<micahg> 10.10 -> 12.04 is only supported through 11.04 and 11.10
<ldiamond> Why was it an option then?
<blm14> I'm in a similar situation as diamond
<ldiamond> and what do I do then?
<blm14> I have a 10.04 machine
<blm14> and I want to upgrade
<blm14> so I got a new drive
<ldiamond> LTS -> LTS not supported?
<blm14> threw it in there
<ldiamond> odd...
<blm14> but the new installer wont let me pick /dev/sdd
<blm14> even though gparted sees the drive
<guntbert> ldiamond: 10.10 was no lTS
<Zoffix_> Hey. Just installed 12.04, and I'm trying to setup dual monitors. Everything works, except my second monitor doesn't have a window manager running. Not even sure how to start one. It's just all white, and I can right click and create new folders/files. Any idea how I go about fixing this?
<blm14> and I can mount the partition that I created
<ldiamond> guntbert, I'm refering to what blm14 said.
<blm14> my bad - I read yours as 10.04
<ldiamond> anyways, will force reboot, this is crap.
<ldiamond> hello corrupted filesystem!
<ldiamond> better not have screwed up with my windows partition
<ldiamond> and home partition
<rrva> i'm gonna try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/PreciseJackDetectionTesting
<ldiamond> Someone care to report a bug?
<ldiamond> Option to upgrade from 10.10 is displayed but not working and not supported?
<guntbert> !bug | ldiamond
<ubottu> ldiamond: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<guntbert> ldiamond: where was that option displayed?
<ldiamond> "Upgrade from 10.10"
<guntbert> ldiamond: in 10.10?
<ldiamond> in the 12.04 installation
<ldiamond> from the live install session
<ldiamond> running from a usb dungle
<guntbert> ldiamond: the installation will never provide "upgrades"  (as far as I know)
<ldiamond> well, it does.
<Zoffix_> Yeah, it does, when it gives option to setup partitions.
<Zoffix_> s/when/before/
<ldiamond> ^
<ldiamond> good, didn't mess with my win partition
<ldiamond> I guess I'll go with manual partitioning...
<ldiamond> I've got a home partition so...
<guntbert> ldiamond: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes clearly states the supported paths  - are you certain that you didn't misinterpret the wording?
<ldiamond> ugh, screwed up my system.
<ldiamond> drops me in busybox now
<zoffix_> Hm... What's the default window manager now? With the default install of 12.04 I mean...
<ldiamond> guntbert, can't give you the exact wording anymore. It fucked up my 10.10 install and it's not detecting it anymore.
<bazhang> ldiamond, no cursing please
<zoffix_> hehe
<micahg> blm14: 10.04 -> 12.04 is supported
<guntbert> ldiamond: I as person don't need the exact wording - sorry for you - but before the drop it will tell you why...
 * zoffix_ is going from 10.04 -> 12.04, but is doing fresh install.
<ldiamond> Still getting "Removing conflicting operating system files" though I'm going through a clean install and formatted /
<Zoffix> :/
<Zoffix> So... are there a lot of Ubuntu viruses?
<pangolin> no
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<penguin42> Zoffix: There are trojans and worms on Linux - they're pretty rare
<FernandoMiguel> enjoy your Easter everyone
<Zoffix> Hm.
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: I try and wait until the eggs are on discount in a few days time :-)
<FernandoMiguel> anyone know why ubuntu-bug linux won't allow me report bugs ?
<Zoffix> Was just wondering whether I should install that "clamov" antivirus...
<FernandoMiguel> it states packages are 3rd party
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: You running the daily/mainline build?
<FernandoMiguel> afaict the only one I have there is the stupid/rant  wifi stuff
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: stock repo kernel
<FernandoMiguel> the very last one
<penguin42> hmm odd
<FernandoMiguel> was trying to report failure to reboot/shutdown
<FernandoMiguel> we now have over 40 DELL E5520 running 12.04
<FernandoMiguel> 40 more coming Monday, and 40 more next next Monday
<Zoffix> cool
<FernandoMiguel> it sucks to have users complaining of fail to shutdown
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Cool - there are various kernel parameters to how to shutdown
<FernandoMiguel> also, the disk utility is complaining of miss aligned....
<FernandoMiguel> I though that only applied to SSDs, but those have 500GBs HDD
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: are they 4K sectored?
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: I have one of those machines, and it works 8 out of 10
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: no idea :\ have to check on Monday
<FernandoMiguel> it was stock dell FreeDos
<FernandoMiguel> I set GPT and EFI on mine and cloned them 39 times
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: If they're not 4k sectored I'd ignored the alignment
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: And how far does it get at shutdown?
<FernandoMiguel> need to file a bug on clonezilla for not fixing fstab for swap :\
<FernandoMiguel> depends a lot
<FernandoMiguel> on some, up to 2 little circles on the screen :p
<FernandoMiguel> REISUB doesn't seem to work on those laptops either
<FernandoMiguel> might be a BIOS/UEFI setting to access the FN keys
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: I wonder if you can kill the shutdown graphics and watch it shutdown at the command line
<FernandoMiguel> but for now, I really need to address the shutdown...  next the alignement, since some complain about performance issues on VirtualBox
<FernandoMiguel> we are planned to grow up to 400 devs
<FernandoMiguel> thats' a lot of ppl running Ubuntu :)
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: What you doing?
<FernandoMiguel> I want them Happy
<FernandoMiguel> I'm the lead SysAdmin
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Well, with 400 users some will never be happy!
<FernandoMiguel> we are 94 as of today
<FernandoMiguel> with over 50 running stock Ubuntu 12.04 beta2
<FernandoMiguel> some mac, and very few Windows
<penguin42> nod
<FernandoMiguel> and even some of those have now changed to Linux :p
<FernandoMiguel> so YAY
<FernandoMiguel> but many of you can understand how a single common and serious bug on all this machines can affect the balance of all those deploys
<markgifford> I have precise beta 2 and unity 5.8. I don't seem to be able to turn off certain icons on the top panel (e.g. Bluetooth) despite seeing blog posts a month back saying it's now possible. is this something i should wait for 5.10 and hope it's fixed?
<FernandoMiguel> I'll have to deal with MSFT licencing some where along the line
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: when it locks, I cant kill anything :(
<FernandoMiguel> I'll try too SSH in and debug further
<FernandoMiguel> but time isn't a lo, and have apport no allow me to file bugs is a nuisance
<ldiamond> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/946663
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 946663 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer stuck at "Removing conflicting operating system files..."" [High,Confirmed]
<blm14> I just got a new drive, threw it into my old machine which was running 10.04, booted from a flash drive with the 12.04 image on it, ran gparted to format the new drive, and now the installer won't let me select it. What gives?
<FernandoMiguel> anyone using apt-p2p ??
<FernandoMiguel> can't seem to get it work as *I* expected it to work
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: As I say I'd try it at a command line or see if you can kill the shutdown graphics to see where it fries; the other thing you might try is alt-sysrq-o (not tried it) but that's supposed to shut a system off hard
<FernandoMiguel> blm14: restart the installer or even the PC... it failed to scan the disk
<FernandoMiguel> maybe the disk controller is slow :\
<blm14> I've done that several times already
<blm14> I've even booted with my two old drives disconnected
<blm14> :-/
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: no response to any of the REISUB combinations
<blm14> it's a dual core xeon, pretty sure the controller is not the problem
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: REISUB?
<FernandoMiguel> blm14: make a new disk table partition
<FernandoMiguel> http://kember.net/articles/reisub-the-gentle-linux-restart/
<blm14> from gparted?
<blm14> how do I do that?
<FernandoMiguel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: ^^^^
<FernandoMiguel> blm14: let me open here
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Yeh never heard it called REISUB before
<FernandoMiguel> blm14: Device>Create
<spaceneedle> When I log into gnome classic--the unity launcher is present.
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: it's the full command for proper shutdown
<FernandoMiguel> spaceneedle: welcome to 12.04
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Well, that's actually not that proper -  especially if you do those fast
<blm14> ok I did the default partition table
<blm14> and am now creating a primary ext4 with the whole disk
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: I always do them WAY too fast
<blm14> ok /dev/sdd1 created
<blm14> ext4
<blm14> opening installer
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Never hurts to do the sync, wait a few secs, do it again, wait a few secs
<FernandoMiguel> :)
<FernandoMiguel> I'm tooooo used to SSDs
<FernandoMiguel> those sync fast or don't sync at all
<spaceneedle> It is hard to find/grab the grab handle  when using MYUNITY to select a theme or icon set.
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Anyway, that's what journaled filesystems are for :-)
<blm14> YES!
<blm14> now it sees dev sdd1
<blm14> I dont know why creating a new partition table would matter
<blm14> but that did it
<FernandoMiguel> blm14: :D
<FernandoMiguel> blm14: diff formats
<blm14> actually that makes sense
<FernandoMiguel> wait till you have to mess with GPT and UEFI
<blm14> this drive came from a NAS
<FernandoMiguel> took me a good 2h to get it done
<blm14> which probably did some bizarre partition tables
<FernandoMiguel> I was soooo hoping something as fresh as 12.04 would take of that for me :(
<FernandoMiguel> but no, I had to do partitions by hand, get grub source,  and compile on a live usb :(
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Ouch!
<FernandoMiguel> that's why I cloned all those machines
<FernandoMiguel> instead of letting folks install anything they wanted
<blm14> now I get to have fun migrating over all my old stuff
<FernandoMiguel> I would not feel good having ppl take 2h reading on how to install grub-efi
<blm14> like 7 years of email in evolution
<blm14> yay!
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: DO they all play nicely having done that?
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: ?
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Oh things having the same UUID for everything, same names on avahi etc if you're not careful
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: One trick you might want to do is add your own key and repo to them all and then have your own package built with random config and fixes
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: luckly clonezilla takes care of most
<penguin42> ah, not used it
<FernandoMiguel> even stuff like removing devices udevs
<FernandoMiguel> but it missed swap :/
<FernandoMiguel> I'll file the bug tonigh
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: not a bad idea!
<FernandoMiguel> ill see how to build my own metapackage
<FernandoMiguel> and how to push it to a PPA
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Be careful though; that'll let you break all 200 machines simultaneously :-)
<FernandoMiguel> isn't that FUN?!
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: How long did you say you had been lead sysadmin ? :-)
<FernandoMiguel> all my life, actually
<penguin42> ah :-)
<blm14> fernando - do you deal with any HIPAA systems?
<blm14> all my servers have patient data
<FernandoMiguel> although I've worked in bigger teams where I was focused on just an area of the team
<blm14> AND experimental drug stuff
<FernandoMiguel> like my last job, where I was moneky web admin
<blm14> so I have HIPAA, 45 CFR and 21 CFR 11
<FernandoMiguel> blm14: no
<blm14> lucky you
<FernandoMiguel> I work for Rocket Internet
<blm14> I have to encrypt everything :(
<FernandoMiguel> we just push out sites clones
<FernandoMiguel> the only thing I have to worry is about my SSH key lol
<FernandoMiguel> everything else I "cloud"
<penguin42> blm14: Yeh my employer requires encryption
<blm14> read this: http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cdrh/cfdocs/cfcfr/CFRSearch.cfm?CFRPart=11&showFR=1
<blm14> and cringe in phear
 * FernandoMiguel clicks
<ldiamond> How long can it be to "get the time from a network time server..." ?
<ldiamond> been 10mins...
<blm14> diamond are you behind a firewall
<blm14> may be blocking that traffic ;)
<ldiamond> of course I am
<ldiamond> behind a router
<FernandoMiguel> blm14: question: did you read it all ? :p
<blm14> fernando
<blm14> yes
<blm14> please, that regulation is TINY
<FernandoMiguel> ehe did you even get it all ?
<blm14> compared to others
<FernandoMiguel> so that's it all ?
<FernandoMiguel> :\
<blm14> yes
<blm14> the systems that I build have to comply with it
<blm14> full audit logs
<blm14> electronic signatures
<blm14> if someone asks me today "on january 21st, 2005, person XXX logged into your system, I want to see every piece of data they touched, with old and new values" I have to produce it
<FernandoMiguel> $ sudo time ntpdate -v pt.pool.ntp.org
<FernandoMiguel>  5 Apr 22:01:14 ntpdate[26664]: ntpdate 4.2.6p3@1.2290 Tue Mar  6 15:36:36 UTC 2012 (1)
<FernandoMiguel>  5 Apr 22:01:14 ntpdate[26664]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<FernandoMiguel> Command exited with non-zero status 1
<FernandoMiguel> 0.00user 0.00system 0:00.16elapsed 2%CPU (0avgtext+0avgdata 4464maxresident)k
<FernandoMiguel> ldiamond: pretty fast here
<ldiamond> FernandoMiguel, same for me. Except the installer is stuck on that...
<blm14> I cant wait to install gnome shell
<blm14> god I hate unity
<FernandoMiguel> meh
<FernandoMiguel> I like it now
<ldiamond> is gnome shell really better?
<FernandoMiguel> took me 3 cycles
<FernandoMiguel> and a lot of tinkering with Compiz
<ldiamond> gosh, you can't even have the widgets on the top panel...
<blm14> there are a few much more compiz-ey things in shell that i like way more than unity
<FernandoMiguel> ldiamond: true
<FernandoMiguel> miss traffic one
<blm14> wow 12.04 is on kernel 3.20?!
<FernandoMiguel> yes
<blm14> that is teh crazy
<FernandoMiguel> LTS
<blm14> I remember running kernel 1.X on slackware in the 90s
<blm14> lol
<FernandoMiguel> I don't
<blm14> package management used to be such a bitch
<penguin42> blm14: I also remember the 80 floppies it took to install it :-)
<epod> Hi, when I run padsp, I get the following error: "ERROR: ld.so: object 'libpulsedsp.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored."  I'm on 12.04 beta 2 on 64bit.  Does anyone know what might be going on?
<epod> same error occurs if I try to use aoss
<blm14> floppies!? I still have a reel-to-reel on RS-232 interface somewhere in a closet
<FernandoMiguel> blm14: look at all those aptitude bugs on LP and debian.. it still is :)
<jtaylor> epod: why do you set LD_PRELOAD?
<epod> jtaylor, I didnt
<penguin42> blm14: I'd assumed you'd toggled it in by hand on the front panel
<epod> this is a fresh install
<blm14> hahahaha
<blm14> yeah like with punch cards
<epod> jtaylor, so whatever LD_PRELOAD is set was a default.
<blm14> "Please to calculate the first 256 digits of pi nao, tnx"
<FernandoMiguel> epod: we now have MultiArch
<FernandoMiguel> use gdebi instead
<epod> FernandoCueva, I'm using it.  Fresh install.
<FernandoCueva> epod, woot?
<FernandoMiguel> eheh
<jtaylor> epod: does libpulsedsp.so exist?
<epod> Huh? gdebi? Look, I installed 20 mins ago, tried to run padsp, got that error.  I have changed anything.  Thats why I came here to ask?
<FernandoMiguel> missed tab FernandoCueva
<epod> jtaylor, indeed it does
<blm14> ok time to reboot
<blm14> fingers crossed
<jtaylor> epod: can you paste an ldd of it please
<epod> jtaylor, okay one sec
<atpa8a> hmm
<epod> jtaylor, http://pastebin.com/45Y2Ndrb
<atpa8a> what's with all the -heimdal packages?
<atpa8a> did ubuntu switch from mit to heimdal krb5?
<jtaylor> epod: are you trying to start a setuid binary with it?
<epod> jtaylor, unfortunately I have no idea what any of that output of ldd means, but hopefully you do
<epod> jtaylor, uh i don't think so no.  it's just postal2.  let me check to make sure.
<epod> epod@concordat:~/games/postal$ ls -al postal2awp
<epod> -rwxr-xr-x 1 epod epod 1625 Mar 15 03:13 postal2awp
<FernandoMiguel> I wonder why my Unity bar tuned bluish
<epod> jtaylor, I don't believe it'd be setuid?
<atpa8a> FernandoMiguel: it's dying
<jtaylor> epod: file postal2awp please
<epod> jtaylor, it's a script, I'm checking the binary it runs.  One moment
<Myrtti> FernandoMiguel: what colour background do you have on your desktop?
<Myrtti> FernandoMiguel: unity bar takes its colourtone from that
<FernandoMiguel> Myrtti: it's one of the default wallpapers , the grass one
<FernandoMiguel> I noticed we got an update of the wallpapers package
<epod> jtaylor, hmm, padsp vlc is working, so it may be the app at issue. checking the file it runs.  one sec
<edoceo> I'm using  1.0 on Ubuntu 12.04, seems like some of the roms that were present in 0.15 are not there?
<jtaylor> epod: I'm guessing its a 32 bit application?
<FernandoMiguel> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  317K Abr  5 20:04 ubuntu-wallpapers_0.34.0_all.deb
<FernandoMiguel> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2,4M Abr  5 20:03 ubuntu-wallpapers-precise_0.34.0_all.deb
<epod> jtaylor, yeah more than likely.
<epod> jtaylor, and I *do* have multiarch installed
<jtaylor> you need a 32 bit libpulsedsp.so then too
<epod> jtaylor, okay, how do I get me one of those?
<jtaylor> epod: apt-get install libpulsedsp:i386 might work
<epod> jtaylor, it did, perfectly, thanks!  I thought I'd taken care of everything by installing multiarch.  Guess not! :)
<jtaylor> epod: you can't "install multiarch"
<FernandoMiguel> ok
<FernandoMiguel> that sucks
<jtaylor> you can only install multiarched packages :)
<FernandoMiguel> the wallpaper update
<FernandoMiguel> removed my old beloved one
<FernandoMiguel> so it defaulted to something strange and messed with Unity bar
<zoffix> So I installed KDE, and the second monitor works fine. Unity--
<epod> Okay, one other thing, purely cosmetic.  I installed the AMD drivers, and now I have text only mode on boot/shutdown.  Is there any way to get the nice graphical boot/shutdown screens back?
<zoffix> I'm freaking out though... I go to Disk Manager to start my RAID array (two disks, mirror), but it tells me "not enough components". I do see the two disks in disk manager. Any idea?
<FernandoMiguel>  Package shared-color-targets isn't available
<FernandoMiguel> meh
<zoffix> Never mind..     This worked: sudo apt-get install mdadm; sudo mdadm --assemble --scan;
<atpa8a> grrr
<atpa8a> xen no worky
<atpa8a> oh... worky with previous kernel
<atpa8a> interesting...
<atpa8a> 3.2.0-20-generic
<Aprogas> I'm trying to get my Linksys WUSB600Nv2 recognized under Kubuntu 12.04. The device shows up in lsusb but not in ifconfig/iwconfig. Manually loading rt2800usb does not alter this. When booting a Fedora 16 LiveCD the device *is* recognized though under the rt2800usb driver.
<Aprogas> I have read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Linksys%20WUSB600N which has instructions on how to alter the Ralink driver and compile it yourself, yet it says it doesn't work on 11.04 and that the 2.5.0.0 Ralink driver (which is the one on their website) causes kernel oopses.
<FernandoCueva> I have an issue
<ActionParsnip> sup
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> any idea what's the deal with /usr/share/qemu-linaro instead of /usr/share/qemu?
<ActionParsnip> how do you mean?
<atpa8a> used to /usr/share/qemu
<atpa8a> when starting my domUs on 12.04 they're failing because it's not there
<atpa8a> but /usr/share/qemu-linaro is there
<atpa8a> ln -s  and they work
<ActionParsnip> make a symlink maybe
<atpa8a> yeah
<atpa8a> that's what i did
<ActionParsnip> you could report a bug
<atpa8a> linaro seems like a project tho...
<atpa8a> https://launchpad.net/linaro
<atpa8a> https://launchpad.net/qemu-linaro even
<penguin42> atpa8a: You should have qemu-kvm installed
<penguin42> atpa8a: that is for x86 virtualistion
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> penguin42: interesting... the dependencies for xen-hypervisor pulled qemu-keymaps
<penguin42> atpa8a: Hmm, the keymaps bits of stuff are probably shared across all the qemu variations at a guess
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> if i apt-get purge qemu-keymaps, it doesn't want to uninstall anything else
<penguin42> atpa8a: hmm not sure I'm not sure about that; still if you install qemu-kvm it should get you all you need
<atpa8a> yup
<atpa8a> interesting...
<atpa8a> qemu-kvm pulls in a lot of stop
<atpa8a> unlike qemu-keymaps...
<atpa8a> which i kinda like :)
<atpa8a> only question is how to make xen look in the new location
<psusi> atpa8a, which are you using, qemu or xen?
<atpa8a> xen
<psusi> then what's qemu got to do with it?
<atpa8a> xen uses qemu
<psusi> hrm... I think it borrowed some source code from it for the hvm hardware virtualization, but I don't think it uses it directly
<atpa8a> true
<atpa8a> and it seems lately it only uses the keymaps
<atpa8a> hence the switch to qemu-keymaps instead of qemu-kvm package
<atpa8a> qemu-keymaps creates /usr/share/qemu-linaro instead of /usr/share/qemu
<atpa8a> ln -s solved the problems
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> qemu-utils as well
<atpa8a> http://paste.ubuntu.com/916690/
<Myrtti> hm. My clock thingie on the omnibar has vanished somewhere
<penguin42> atpa8a: Where did you get the xen packages from?
<psusi> I don't see qemu anything listed in the deps for the xen packages...
 * penguin42 notes I should have read xen again and of course qemu-kvm is for kvm!
<psusi> of course, I'm on oneiric, so maybe it changed in precise
<glosoli> Anyone got an idea what can be wrong with new install and fully upgraded with Ubuntu Beta 2 that Gnome SHell uses cpu 20 percentage all the time
<Aprogas> An idea sure, but nothing to back it up: Gnome Shell might not depend on events/interrupts and have a "while 1" main loop with a short sleep, i.e. program just keeps running at full speed even when there is nothing to do.
<glosoli> Aprogas, I get strange
<glosoli> version for catalyst
<glosoli> it says 2.14
<CJKay> Oh boy. 1.7GB of updates. Could be here a while
<glosoli> ah a lot of updates here too, maybe will fix my problems
<glosoli> ;D
<zoffix> Anyone using quicksynergy on a dual-monitor system?
<zoffix> They broke something (or maybe it's my KDE instead of Gnome) and no activating quicksynergy on one monitor, makes both monitors react :S
<zoffix> I guess at this point I should be asking "what other apps do the same thing as [quick]synergy" :(
<penguin42> zoffix: I'm using quicksynergy between two one monitor systems
<zoffix> penguin42, then you probably don't have my problem. If I setup right edge of my right monitor to be connectable by other machine, I can't switch to my left monitor, because its edge also becomes "connectable". Basically two monitors behave as one, as far as quicksynergy is concerned.
<zoffix> I didn't have this problem on 10.04 with Gnome...
 * zoffix now feels upgrading was a stupid idea.
<penguin42> zoffix: Huh, odd
<epod> Anyone know how I can get my graphical plymouth back after installing the ATI fglrx drivers?
<penguin42> Zoffix: are both of the machines dual monitor?
<epod> the text screen is scary and ugly.
<Aprogas> Usually in these cases, you have to pretend you are a new user to the tool, instead of relying on old knowledge. Read the docs again, retrace all configuration steps from scratch, and make sure everything is right.
<Zoffix> penguin42, no, just my Ubuntu box with quicksynergy. The other one is single-monitor Windows.
<Zoffix> Aprogas, makes sense.
 * Zoffix does so
<penguin42> Zoffix: Can you pastebin your ~/.quicksynergy/synergy.conf ?
<penguin42> Zoffix: To be honest synergy is starting to annoy me; I'm having keymapping troubles between this KDE Precise system and a Gnome2 system; but the only other thing I know of (mango-lassi) is hopelessly unstable
<Zoffix> penguin42, Right now I have "Up" setup to switch to my second machine. The dual-head Ubuntu box is b-pevstratov-dt, the single-head windows is b-webtest-dt : http://pastebin.com/t8tG3gYU
<Zoffix> penguin42, and here is when it's setup the way I want it to work, with right edge of right monitor switching to the windows machine: http://pastebin.com/9j0t2nbd
<atpa8a> penguin42: all from precise repos
<Zoffix> penguin42, can you paste yourself? I wanna see how it writes down dual-head config in that file.
<atpa8a> i try to avoid anything unofficial :)
<Zoffix> penguin42, err.. I'm dumb, never mind, you don't have dual head lol
<penguin42> Zoffix: Still, it might be useful http://paste.ubuntu.com/916739/
<Zoffix> Hm. I backed up my files from when everything was working, and I don't see any reference to "none" displays....
<penguin42> Zoffix: The none bit is odd
<penguin42> Zoffix: I'd be tempted to edit that out; also if you do    xdpyinfo | grep -i screens   what do you get  - I get 1 and I'd kind of expect dual head also to get 1
<Zoffix> penguin42, I just tried running synergy.conf from my old, working setup, but the problem is still there. The xdpyinfo shows me 2 screens.
<Zoffix> I think this might be something to do with KDE
<Zoffix> Hm. If I run quicksynergy on my left monitor, and set its left edge to be connectable, then everything works awesomely (except of course, that my monitor for window box is on the right:/)
<penguin42> Zoffix: It shows you two screens? Can you pastebin the full output of xdpyinfo - and a copy of your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?   What graphics hardware do you have?
<jeremiah_> why does ubuntu keep freezing for me???
<penguin42> (Anyone else know - I thought running multiple screens as far as X goes disappeared years ago?)
<Zoffix> penguin42, I'm running using "separate X screens". This way I when I switch workspace on one monitor, the second monitor is unaffected.
<Zoffix> penguin42, I'm using Nvidia hardware, this is xdpyinfo: http://pastebin.com/LABmjQRi  and log: http://pastebin.com/hCYVQ438
<demonboy> hi guys
<demonboy> im having an issue w/ 12.04
<penguin42> Zoffix: Were you running separate X screens previously?
<Zoffix> welcome to the club
<Zoffix> penguin42, yup.
<demonboy> lol
<jeremiah_> why does ubuntu keep freezing for me???
<penguin42> Zoffix: Hmm OK, I've not done that for yonks
<demonboy> any news on the web cam/mic issue
<Zoffix> penguin42, I think I'
<Zoffix> err
<penguin42> Zoffix: Did you say you're on KDE?
<Zoffix> penguin42, I think I'll just relocate my second monitor and leave it running on the "left edge"... This is my work station, and I should working and not messing with computer systems :)
<demonboy> lol i tried seperate x... i gave up
<Zoffix> penguin42, yeah, KDE, but previously, when I had it working, it was in gnome
<demonboy> my second screen stayed grey and wouldnt let me move windows into it
<demonboy> so i trouble shot it and gave up
<penguin42> Zoffix: First thing I'd try is removing that none, 2nd thing I'd try is going back to a single X desktop and looking at the options in settings-XMultiple Monitors?
<demonboy> so has the proble w/ selecting ur default cam and mic and all tht been fixed yet?
<demonboy> or is flash setting still need tht work around?
<Zoffix> penguin42, thanks. I already tried without none: (no luck). I'll try the second option you mention on Monday. I'm gonna give up on this for now, still have to finish some work before I leave.
<Zoffix> penguin42, thanks for all the help./
<demonboy> also i cant play runescape xD
<demonboy> it crashes my broswer
<demonboy> browser*
<demonboy> tht happen to any1 else
<glosoli> anyone were getting problems with Gnome Shell 3.4 on UBuntu Precise lately  ? with ati Graphics
<penguin42> Zoffix: No problem
<demonboy> ... #sudo apt-get upgrade takes AGES!!!
<demonboy> its been goin for close to an hour now
<ActionParsnip> demonboy: look into apt-fast :)
<demonboy> ?
<demonboy> u screwin w/ me....
<demonboy> damn it... round 32 died
<ActionParsnip> demonboy: nope, its apt-get + axel
<demonboy> nifty
<demonboy> hows it speed things up
<ironhalik> yeah, but it boosts deb downloads, not repos
<ActionParsnip> grabs from 3 sources, not just one
<demonboy> cool
<demonboy> ill look into it
<ActionParsnip> its a script but there is a ppa which adds the bash completion things :)
<demonboy> so i have read
<demonboy> so any1 know why my browser would crash if i play runescape?
<demonboy> its a java based game
<ActionParsnip> demonboy: which java do you use?
<demonboy> and at 1st i though oh its cause iced tea isnt installed
<Zoffix> demonboy, probably because of that switch to tea/openjdk
<ironhalik> wrrrr icedtea
<demonboy> *installs iced tea + web plug in*
<ActionParsnip> demonboy: try with oracle java
<Zoffix> demonboy, my school's website wouldn't play its applets until I installed the deprecated sun's java....
<demonboy> suns java is for IE i though
<demonboy> thought*
<ActionParsnip> there is no sun java now
<ActionParsnip> it's oracle java
<demonboy> oracle i would install via command promt?
<Zoffix> Um. I'm unsure of the name.
<ActionParsnip> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ActionParsnip> I use 1.7 via tar.gz and its fine
<demonboy> i installed jdk 7
<demonboy> earlier
<ActionParsnip> demonboy: did you link it to your browser plugin folder?
<demonboy> ...
<demonboy> damn idts
<demonboy> how would i do this?
<ActionParsnip> demonboy: what browser do you use?
<demonboy> chromium
<ironhalik> try installing openjdk 7 + icedtea 7, and then use 'update-java-0.5b' script to set which JVM to use
<demonboy> i dont like firefox
<ironhalik> http://webupd8.googlecode.com/files/update-java-0.5b
<ActionParsnip> demonboy: ok then you need to link it into /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/
<ActionParsnip> demonboy: I hate firefox too
<demonboy> how would 1 do so?
<ActionParsnip> demonboy: run:   sudo updatedb; clear; locate libnpjp2.so
<ActionParsnip> demonboy: what is output?
<demonboy> updatedb shows nothing
<ActionParsnip> demonboy: it won't
<ActionParsnip> demonboy: its ONE command...
<demonboy> nothing is displayed
<demonboy> cleared everything
<ActionParsnip> demonboy: try:  locate .so | grep java
<penguin42> anyone got the xubuntu installer to work?
<demonboy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/916764/ <--- output
<ActionParsnip> penguin42: update ubiquity     in the live environment, may help
<ActionParsnip> demonboy: there is no  oracle java there..
<demonboy> ik
<demonboy> how do i get oracle i asked earlier
<demonboy> i installed jdk 7 i think
<ActionParsnip> demonboy: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/java-se-jre-7-download-432155.html     grab the  Linux x86 - Compressed Binary
#ubuntu+1 2012-04-06
<MechanisM> Hello I'm still having problems with grub-pc update. because of it new linux-kernel not installed and other packages too. always errors from apt coz of dependencies.
<demonboy> whats an
<demonboy> RPM installer
<ActionParsnip> demonboy: its what redhat, mandriva and suse etc, use
<demonboy> oh ok
<demonboy> jre is gonna take an hour to DL
<MechanisM> guys please help I can't turn of my pc for a week or so just because of some problems with grub upgrade. I'm afraid I can't trurn on pc coz of grub issues
<demonboy> does ur pc turn on?
<demonboy> is it tht u cant boot up or cant turn on?
<ActionParsnip> MechanisM: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<MechanisM> I'm just don't want to try if I can't. I want to successfully upgrade and then reboot
<MechanisM> I don't asking tips for grub recovery I wanna solve dependencies for grub and upgrade it
<penguin42> MechanisM: This is a beta release - there will be problems that may be hard to recover from; if you can't handle that then wait for the release
<MechanisM> but I'm just wonder why other ppl don't reported it yet
<MechanisM> grub-pc requires older version of grub-pc-bin than I'm already have installed
<penguin42> MechanisM: There was a grub problem a few days/week ago that I know people did hit, and then got fixed, so I guess it might have been doing an update at just the wrong time
<penguin42> MechanisM: Or, you might have hit a problem others didn't
<MechanisM> yep might be I'm upgraded at wrong time
<MechanisM> so how to fix it?
<MechanisM> I see upgrades for grub-pc but this new grub-pc requires older grub-pc-bin than I'm already have installed
<MechanisM> because of this grub-pc issue I can't upgrade other packages etc
<Zoffix> MechanisM, what errors? Have you tried reinstalling that grub-pic?
<Zoffix> *pc
<demonboy> 64 kills 52 head shots wooo
<demonboy> oops wrong chat
<MechanisM> yep I'm tried to reinstall grub-pc
<Zoffix> MechanisM, if I were you, I'd prepare a live CD, so that if it doesn't boot as you expect, at least you'd have a backup plan.
<MechanisM> errors is dependencies problems(grub-pc requires older version of grub-pc-bin than one already installed)
<jinjorge> anyone using gnome desktop as opposed to Unity?
<Zoffix> MechanisM, so what are the errors apt gives you?
<jinjorge> looks like there is an issue adding a printer via System Settings
<MechanisM> Can anyone connect to me via TeamViewer and look at the problem?
<Zoffix> Why does that sound like a bad idea :}
<MechanisM> for me bad idea was in grub-pc adding as dependency old version of grub-pc-bin
<jinjorge> brb
<Zoffix> Man, why oh why did I update >_+  LibreOffice doesn't want to open my .xls Ecel files. synergy stopped working properly. Lost some work on my last flyer I was making in VirtualBox, and seemingly lost all of my InDesign prefs (don't even know wtf happened).
 * Zoffix cries
<demonboy> to install the jre 7 i use dpkg right
<demonboy> or is tht only for .deb pakages
<epod> demonboy, jsut sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<demonboy> i installed the jdk
<demonboy> i was told to download jre 7 as well
<demonboy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/916764/
<demonboy> look at tht ^
<marcoceppi> I've got an issue with a 12.04 machine on my network. It can see the rest of the network and get to the internet, but no other machine on the network can get to it
<ivan> get to it how?
<marcoceppi> ivan: ssh, or any of the cherrypy servers running on it
<marcoceppi> This happens with all 12.04 machines on my network, but 12.04 -> 11.10 and 11.10 -> 11.10 is fine
<marcoceppi> I've tried setting static IPs, restarting networking, and restarting the boxes
<marcoceppi> All machine are using Wifi
<marcoceppi> ufw has been turned off on each
<marcoceppi> Not quite sure where to go from here, I'm willing to provide any logs if necessary
<MechanisM> now I even can't uninstall grub-pc and replace it with grub
<mongo_> MechanisM: are you running ipv6?
<mongo_> err sorry marcoceppi
<marcoceppi> mongo_: No, it's only IPv4
<mongo_> marcoceppi: add "AddressFamily inet
<mongo_> to /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<mongo_> no "
<mongo_> just "AddressFamily inet"
<mongo_> also look at netstat -tnl and see if it is listening to 22 on the ipv4
<marcoceppi> mongo_: Nope, and that wouldnt' explain why no ports are accessible
<mongo_> marcoceppi: iptables -L is blank?
<marcoceppi> mongo_: 8080, 8081, 22, 5000 are all being listened to
<marcoceppi> mongo_: It was before I explicitly added ACCEPT for port 22
<mongo_> marcoceppi: on :::22 or on 0.0.0.0:22
<marcoceppi> it's 0.0.0.0:22 -> 0.0.0.0:*
<demonboy> ok im back i got the jre 7 tar ball
<demonboy> what do i do w/ it
<alket> I had no luck booting from USB , is there I way I can make a clean install without cd or usb ?
<mongo_> marcoceppi: what does ufw status say?
<marcoceppi> mongo_: it's off
<marcoceppi> But I don't trust it
 * marcoceppi considers uninstalling
<mongo_> marcoceppi: oh so you use iptables to add 22? to which ruleset?
<marcoceppi> INPUT ACCEPT
<marcoceppi> however, I just did that about 15 mins ago
<mongo_> marcoceppi: better to use "ufw default allow" than try and fight with it
<marcoceppi> mongo_: good tip, thanks
<marcoceppi> let me reboot this machine
<mongo_> marcoceppi: you may want to add net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6=1 to /etc/sysctl.conf as ipv6 can cause issues like this
<mongo_> if ifconfig -a still shows ipv6 addresses
<marcoceppi> mongo_: thanks, I'll check that in one second
<mongo_> unfortunatly I have to diable network manager so I can't help try and debug that
<marcoceppi> mongo_: should I restart or just restart networking after disabling ipv6?
<demonboy> how do intall tarball...
<mongo_> marcoceppi: if you add that and run sysctl -p it will be gone
<mongo_> run ifconfig and make sure you don't have ipv6 addresses
<mongo_> demonboy: why not install it with apt-get install java7-jre
<demonboy> cause tht means i gotta wait more lol
<demonboy> i have the install downloaded
<marcoceppi> mongo_: Okay, ipv6 is gone iptables is empty no good. I'm going to restart for good measure
<mongo_> demonboy: not using packages will make it hard in the future
<demonboy> -_-
<demonboy> ok
<marcoceppi> mongo_: no go
<mongo_> marcoceppi: can you try it wired?
<marcoceppi> yeah,let me find  cable that will reach. This particular box is mounted to the back of my tv
<mongo_> demonboy: err sorry java7-runtime
<demonboy>  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mongo_> put sudo in front
<demonboy> my upgrade process is doin libreoffice so idk y its sayin tht
<marcoceppi> mongo_: wtf! Wired works
<marcoceppi> wifi doesn't on both macihnes
<demonboy> mongo: what does purge do?
<marcoceppi> mongo_: any idea regarding that?
<marcoceppi> demonboy: purge uninstalls and removes the cached deb
<marcoceppi> mongo_: fixed it. I went in to Edit Connections, change IPv6 from Automatic to Ignore
<OffGridOps> 12.04 upgrade from 11.10:  So, been having REAL trouble trying to get Unity (the left had side menu).  I have Gnome and it is the only way I can navigate right now.  Is this normal?  Thanx
<Daekdroom> OffGridOps, try using 'unity --reset'
<Daekdroom> I think Unity 5.8 broke compatibility with previous compiz profiles.
<Daekdroom> 'There are some upgrade known issues for system installed before precise. On first boot, you will loose your compiz settings and can end up in a session with just the wallpaper, no interface. In that case, just logout/login again (rebooting eventually) and the next login will be fine. ' In the Beta2 Release Notes
<OffGridOps> I have it locked up and then then had to ctrl c: nothing seems to work.
<OffGridOps> when i log in i select the gnome, but regardless NO setting brings it up.  my cairo dock doesnt work anymore either and i cant select it so maybe its a bad installl?
<Daekdroom> What is not working and what are you using right now?
<OffGridOps> one sec and ill type the list
<OffGridOps> everything works except cairo dock (although installed) and unity itself
<OffGridOps> i can access everything through gnome as well
<OffGridOps> except activating cairo
<OffGridOps> As to the beta release notes logging in and out soft/hard boot does nothing.  i have sudo apt get upgrade update etc
<Daekdroom> Did you try running the command 'unity --reset'?
<OffGridOps> Sorry got cut off.
<OffGridOps> Other things that happen are when I close the lid and try to resurrect the system it is a blank black screen with the cursor only
<OffGridOps> my launchpad acct is the same as my id here and the upgrade triggered half a dozen bugs
<OffGridOps> the only thing i really have issue with is no unity ;)  not that i really like it but if it's not there it seems to me that something is broke somewhere (maybe wrong thinking)
<preludelinux> hello
<Zoffix_> hi
<preludelinux> im having a couple of problems with 12.04
<Zoffix> Join the club.
<preludelinux> lol
<OffGridOps> ;)
<preludelinux> i take it everyone i having problems then
<Zoffix> Well, it *is* still a beta :)
<OffGridOps> preludelinux, probably easiest to just start asking as thats what i do and get LOTS of help!
<OffGridOps> great crew in here
<preludelinux> beta in linux is still better then most software
<preludelinux> well i had problems with install and the open source nvidia driver with an nvidia 550GTX
<preludelinux> you get a blank screen and hard lock
 * Zoffix has no idea how to fix that... *goes to watch TV*
<preludelinux> my latest problem is no display manager loading during boot
<preludelinux> boot with nomodeset and blacklist the novoue driver
<preludelinux> i have made it past install and installed the nvidia drivers at this point ... only get a display manager if you manually start the service
<OffGridOps> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11815508  does this fit your issue?
<preludelinux> that fits the issue i had , i applied that during install and edited the correct files to make grub boot with nomodeset and set video mode too text mode .. and got the system booting ... but only to a command prompt no gui
<preludelinux> you can manually do sudo service lightdm start and get in the gui
<stuntman_dan> so... you guys probably get this a lot but... is there anyone that could point me to a tutorial that undoes what compiz settings changes I've made? Basically I installed gnome as I really don't like unity, and as I used compiz back in 7.10 I installed it. I clicked on 'use compatibility for gnome' and then my titlebars disappeared
<stuntman_dan> sooo silly me I used a command I remembered from a couple years ago 'metacity --replace'
<preludelinux> nvidia driver installed and working .... adding any of the display managers leads still to a text with manually needing to launch the display login managers ...
<stuntman_dan> aaand it hasn't really fixed anything... all I really want now is to get rid of compiz and have gnome back the way it is supposed to be but I'm not sure where to begin. anyone have any experience dealing with this?
<OffGridOps> stuntman_dan, i may be wrong here but i remember its something --reset  maybe unity --reset or something maybe google it or wait for a coder to answer as i am not one and waiting on an issue of my own
<stuntman_dan> offgridops would that work in gnome?
<stuntman_dan> or would that just be for unity
<OffGridOps> i really dont know
<OffGridOps> i can't get unity to load so i have no clue
<preludelinux> thats not bad ( not getting unity to load )
<OffGridOps> yeah it might not for some but it worries me as this is a basic function type program and it makes me wonder what else is broke
<OffGridOps> verything in gnome works
<OffGridOps> *every
<OffGridOps> i have googled everything and NOTHING comes up w/an issue like no unity
<demonboy> typing that #sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer returns this ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/916897/
<demonboy> please help
<stuntman_dan> hey guys, anyone know how to launcher icons that I've placed on the bottom bar of gnome? if I right click it the only options I get are launch or properties, and if I drag it somewhere it just makes a copy
<stuntman_dan> sorry, should have said how to remove** launcher icons
<MechanisM> hello again. where I can get paid support?
<demonboy> lol y mechanism
<MechanisM> what? I'm bored with this upgrade and dependencies problems and noone can't help. My pc running for weeks for now and noone cares
<preludelinux> oh whats going on ?
<MechanisM> I can't upgrade my system coz grub-pc requires grub-pc-bin with version older than I'm already have
<stuntman_dan> mechanism support might be slow now but come the end of the month when 12.04 support moves over to the main #ubuntu channel I think you'll have a little more luck!
<preludelinux> hopefully with not all the bugs
<MechanisM> after I'm saying 12.04 everyone says ubuntu+1 so noone is wants to deal with 12.04 in #ubuntu
<demonboy> typing that #sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer returns this ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/916897/
<preludelinux> hmm is that because the installer is not a .deb
<preludelinux> you could always try to manual install it
<MechanisM> how can installer be not deb if it's via apt?
<MechanisM> demonboy I have special ppa for sun-java packages
<MechanisM> if I'm not wrong package name is sun-java* not oracle-java
<preludelinux> oracle bought out sun recently
<stuntman_dan> just on a sidenote.. I've been doing some reading and wonder what ppa actually stands for...?
<MechanisM> but package name not changed yet
<Logan_> !ppa | stuntman_dan
<ubottu> stuntman_dan: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<MechanisM> at least for me
<stuntman_dan> ah I see
<demonboy> i need oracle mechanism
<demonboy> not sun
<preludelinux> manually install ?
<demonboy> how... i have the tar ball
<stuntman_dan> I was reading about getting my switchable ati graphics to work and a lot of the people using 11.xx had to try ppas but it seems to work pretty well in 12.04 aside from a few things I have yet to figure out
<demonboy> but no one wants to tell me how they all say do it via tht command
<mongo_> demonboy: the free version of java doesn't work for you?
<mongo_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/56104/how-can-i-install-oracle-java-jre-7
<mongo_> there is how you can install it but I would recomend not doing so if you can use the free version
<MechanisM> now I'm getting debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process I'm opened location and don't see any lock files
<demonboy> mongo arent u the one tht said to install it via terminal not the tarball?
<stuntman_dan> anyone able to explain to me how to delete launcher icons in gnome
<stuntman_dan> if I try to drag it into the trash it just says that it can't be moved to the trash, but I can delete it. but when I try to delete it it says no such file or directory
<stuntman_dan> I guess it's saying that because there's nothing in the .config/gnome-panel/launchers directory
<stuntman_dan> but why would that be?
<glosoli> anyone using Gnome Shell with ATI here
<glosoli> ?
<hylian> no sorry.
<hylian> after i installed gnustep, i have no option for logging into it in the login menu.
<hylian> glosoli, i do use gnome 3 in "old mode"
<glosoli> ah
<glosoli> :/
<hylian> so what's going on?
<hylian> has anyone here ever used gnustep?
<glosoli> I don't
<Riviera> hylian: why do you ask?
<hylian> glosoli, well, thanks for the answer. myabe I can help you?
<hylian> Riviera, well, i have 12.04 beta installed, and i was thumbing though desktop enivornments and windows managers, and saw gnu step, and thoght I would try it out. after successfully installing though, it does not show up in the login manager screen.
<glosoli> hylian, don't think so, some problems with Gnome Shell and ati driver for having very high cpu, brb, need to reboot trying some configs...
<Riviera> hylian: ah, in that case I cannot be much of help.  I only used GNUstep briefly to compile Emacs with "nextstep bindings," to see how it looks like, but did not really use GNUstep outside of that experiment :)
<hylian> Riviera, am i wrong in believing it is a desktop environment? it sure looks like one...
<Riviera> hylian: according to the GNUstep guys it appears you are, yes:  http://www.gnustep.org/information/aboutGNUstep.html
<Riviera> hylian: ("GNUstep is not...")
<hylian> Riviera, i think i get it. i am tired. i thought it said desktop, not developemtn... my fault
<Riviera> ah :)
<Riviera> hylian: IITC there was a GNUstep live CD somewhere, have never tried it, no idea what it "did."
<hylian> Riviera, thanks for the help!
<Riviera> hylian: http://debian.uni-duisburg-essen.de/misc/GNUstep/LiveCD/
<glosoli> nah still the same :( 20-40 percent of cpu usage when doing nothing
<hylian> I am going to remove gnustep, and then pass out.
<Riviera> :)
<glosoli> Hmm
<glosoli> any of you guys ever used Gnome Shell ?
<preludelinux> yes
<glosoli> do you experienced lately gnome shell using a lot of cpu ?
<EvanCarroll> where is the launchpad page for kernel bugs for 12.04, for the live of me launchpad UI has gotten so bad I can't find it.
<preludelinux> gnome shell usually runs 1,000 times better then unity
<glosoli> preludelinux, yep, but dunno why, maybe it's the updates or something it using FGLRX drives, causes me very high CPU usage
<preludelinux> ati card ?
<glosoli> yes
<glosoli> it was fine before
<glosoli> afaik
<preludelinux> open drivers or closed drivers ?
<glosoli> proprietary
<glosoli> :)
<preludelinux> maybe the driver got updated ?
<glosoli> might be
<preludelinux> ati cards tend to give problems with any of the eye candy from time to time
<glosoli> doooh.. anyway maybe
<glosoli> updates will fix it
<glosoli> or something
<glosoli> I don't want go back to Unity
<preludelinux> no one wants it .....
<glosoli> it's fine, just compiz is not  that good,
<preludelinux> im about to have all my user base complain cry and go back to windows
<glosoli> tried going back to linux yesterday
<glosoli> didin't last more than 6 hours
<glosoli> after going back to Ubuntu
<glosoli> gtg bye :)
<EvanCarroll> I rmemeber when lauchpad was a little intuitive system that was easy to use.
<EvanCarroll> now it's worse than fucking bugzilla.
<preludelinux> sounds about right
<pepee> hi. rt73usb driver won't work well with power management enabled, and IIRC it breaks the pm script. so, how do I disable the power management when I connect the device?
<pepee> the touchpad cursos jumps :/
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam
<ubottu> kazam (source: kazam): Easy to use application for recording on-screen action. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 94 kB, installed size 824 kB
<vooze> Did gnome 3.4 end up comming in 12.04?
<demonboy> will someome help me i been playin around with the terminal and jre tar ball i think i got it installed but how do i make my browser see it?
<demonboy> # jave -version ----> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_03-b04)
<demonboy> im not sure if thts it but i did have the jre-7u3
<demonboy> install tar.gz file
<BigWhale> !info kazam
<ubottu> kazam (source: kazam): Easy to use application for recording on-screen action. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 94 kB, installed size 824 kB
<lotuspsychje> cool isnt it
<BigWhale> 824kB! zomg!
<BigWhale> :))
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ubuntu64bit> ubuntu 12.04 seems a little more refined the videos and pictures only thing i can see wrong with 12.04 is mouse pointer fades in and out during video play
<jaypro> when does ubuntu server come out of beta?
<osirisx11> hi.. i am using gnome classic and i cannot do alt-tab anymore after upgrading to +1
<ubuntu64bit> i'm using gnome unity and my alt-tab works fine
<Ian_Corne> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<osirisx11> maybe it is because i have a bluetooth keyboard
<ubuntu64bit> anyone else having problems with the mouse pointer fading in and out watching a video or tv
<Ian_Corne> jaypro: ^^
<osirisx11> my tab key works, and my alt key works, but alt-tab does not
<ubuntu64bit> idk osirisx11 maybe someone left it out for gnome classic gnome unity it works fine for me
<osirisx11> no thank you, i don't care for unity
<ubuntu64bit> can't say i blame ya osirisx11 but i like it for some reason
<ubuntu64bit> unity is designed for touch screen right?
<osirisx11> interestingly inside the keyboard settings / shortcuts  tab, alt-tab is listed for switch applications, and i re-set it to alt-tab with no problems, so the OS sees it fine
<osirisx11> it just is ignoring the request
<osirisx11> ctrl+super+d hides all windows as intended
<ubuntu64bit> they seem to be asleep hopefully someone is watching our posts to correct issues
<osirisx11> sometimes i get a windows that doesn't go away and is all gray, small rectangle on top left of my screen
<georgelappies> hi all, just updated my kubuntu precise, now after I enter my credentials at the login screen and press enter I go to a black screen
<phani2> georgelappies :   what happens if you login via console ?
<georgelappies> phani2: i can login then, I pressed 'ctrl + alt + f1' and login
<georgelappies> then I 'sudo service kdm restart'
<georgelappies> it restarts fine no problems, but as soon as I enter my details and press enter to login into KDE it looks like it wants to starts loading but then only shows black screen
<phani2> if you can login via console , can you get me the output of /var/log/Xorg.0.log file or .xsession-errors ?
<georgelappies> so system it self is running, problem is with KDE login somewhere. I used 'mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.old'
<georgelappies> sure, X starts fine though
<georgelappies> will get it to you, just need to reboot as it is on this same laptop and I am in win7 atm :(
<georgelappies> unless you can point me to ext4 drivers for win7 64bit:)
<snadge> how do you install ubuntu onto an imac?
<snadge> the official instructions dont appear to work ;)
<snadge> trying to get it to load off usb
<snadge> tried from os x.. it said.. the device is unaccessible
<snadge> tried usb creator under linux, the mac can access it.. but wont see it when it when i hold alt during boot
<snadge> now im trying lili from windows :/
<snadge> so the 64bit install should work on macs?
<georgelappies> phani2: here you go with .xsession-errors   http://pastebin.com/VV44XCks
<georgelappies> phani2: here is the Xorg.0.log        http://pastebin.com/1A7Mxtfp
<georgelappies> phani2: all was working 100% until I did the updates just now...
<georgelappies> last updated last night, about 10 hours back before this update
<phani2> ok i am looking into the log
<glosoli> When I installed Gnome Shell my max min close buttons went to right in any windows,
<glosoli> how to restore them to left ?
<snadge> LOL
<snadge> turns out its a core duo mac.. not a core 2 duo mac.. meaning its 32bit :/
<snadge> finally got it to boot the usb stick by using reFit
<snadge> then says.. your cpu cant run x86_64.. fail :p
<gain_> hi
<gain_> any way to manage unity fonts?
<napsy> Hello. I have troubles installing ttf-mscorefonts-installer ... it hangs when trying to download the fonts. No URL works just hangs in 'HTTP request sent, waiting for response..." Any ideas?
<georgelappies>  does rsync work for the daily images as well?
<georgelappies> is there a way to uninstall the last installed updates?
<siretart> georgelappies: there is a very painful way that involves calling dpkg on earlier versions by hand
<RedBunny> can someone tell me why i keep looking my title bar on my programs like folder and ftp ,... they keep disapearing and i cant move them,....?
<georgelappies> siretart: damn cause after the update this morning I cannot boot into KDE anymore on kubuntu with precise :(
<georgelappies> and i just downloaded the ubuntu-alternate daily ISO but checking the disk gives errors and I am windows 7 with limited bandwith
<georgelappies> so I cannot download it again
<georgelappies> i installed cwrsync in windows but it gives me this error when trying to rsync
<georgelappies> ssh could not resolve hostname :(
<glosoli> why system language is in English(UK) and I can't change it to US ?
<RedBunny> you can change it in system steetings
<glosoli> seems like I can't
<RedBunny> i thinkwith gnome tweak
<glosoli> pure gnome tweak depends on Gnome Shell.
<RedBunny> and its not in the system language settings
<RedBunny> ?
<glosoli> well in language settings there is ENGLISH in list which I can't choose
<glosoli> might be a bug
<RedBunny> yeah czuse thats where i chose it i think
<Myrtti> glosoli: it's a drag list
<Myrtti> not an option list
<Myrtti> glosoli: drag the languages in the order you prefer
<glosoli> ouh
<glosoli> I feel so stupid now
<glosoli> :)
<Myrtti> don't worry, took me ten minutes to read the small print too
<glosoli> thanks anyway, I remember it being option list before ?
<RedBunny> can someone tell me why i keep loosing my title bar on my programs like folder and ftp ,... they keep disapearing and i cant move them,....?
<georgelappies> why is this rsync not working??? C:\ubunut_rsync>rsync -v "rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20120405/precise-alternate-amd64.iso" precise-alternate-amd64.iso
<georgelappies> it gives error: @ERROR: Unknown module 'daily'
<georgelappies> rsync error: error starting client-server protocol (code 5) at main.c(1503) [receiver=3.0.6]
<vhdirk> hi all
<vhdirk> it seems APPMENU_DISPLAY_BOTH=1 does not work anymore in precise. I really liked that...
<scientes> vhdirk, what does it do?
<scientes> georgelappies, @ERROR: Unknown module 'daily'
<scientes> georgelappies, that means your syntax for entering the url isn't right
<scientes> cause that word is out of the url
<vhdirk> sciences: it just ignores it and puts the menubar in the panel
<vhdirk> the thing is: I don't really want the globalmenu. I'd much rather have each application having its own titlebar and menu. Displaying the appmenu twice was a something I used since I cannot get rid of the applications min/max/close button in the panel
<vhdirk> even better would be that I can discard this global menu/applets thing altogether, but that seems even less possible
<RedBunny> how do i close a program withought a tittle bar ,...?
<RedBunny> or move them
<taxman01> apititude?
<taxman01> or apt-get?
<glosoli> In CompizConfig-Settings-Manager there is OpenGL plugin and option for: Texture Filter
<glosoli> which would make the system work faster  ?
<glosoli> Texture Filer: Fast, Good or Best ?
<Xinul> RedBunny: For moving, try ALT + drag
<Xinul> For closing, try xkill and click
<FreeRun> hi
<FreeRun> how to disable "F10" shortcut?
<FreeRun> compiz + unity
<vhdirk> FreeRun: what does f10 do? Doesn't seem to do anything
<FreeRun> in my config working as right click of mouse
<FreeRun> i have to disable in gconf any variant of F10 shortcut but nothing happens
<vhdirk> FreeRun: maybe this helps? http://askubuntu.com/questions/37313/how-do-i-deactivate-f1-and-f10-keybindings
<spacebug-> oh I found this help now for F10 / mc in gnome-terminal. https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1017546#p1017546   works great ;)
<FreeRun> first solution don't work... and i'm checking second
<OffGridOps> 12.04 upgrade from 11.10:  Been having weird stuff go one.  Posted a bunch in here and launchpad (same name).  Hoping someone familiar with Unity (the left vertical menu bar) is in here
<OffGridOps> so no unity (i guess that's what its called it starts with the dash search square and goes to the trash), system crashes to black screen if i close my laptop cover and cairo will not run
<OffGridOps> i have fired it up in ubuntu, ubuntu 2d, gnome without and gnome with.  the cairo options are just blank white circles
<OffGridOps> should i consider a new install?  thanx
<spacebug-> FreeRun: see my link that works
<spacebug-> FreeRun: you have to close all gnome-terminal windows after!
<lapion> strangely enough if I do ps -auxw the console locks up, ctrl-c ctrl-d nothing seems to work
<lapion> whether I do it in a vt on xwindows or a vt on alt-f1
<FreeRun> re
<FreeRun> second solution also do't works
<OffGridOps> Is there a more appropriate IRC to ask the questions?  I don't code a lot so I really didn't know.  Thanx!
<lapion> top works fine only ps  freezes up
<spacebug-> FreeRun: are we talking about the same thing? F10 in gnome-terminal brings up same menu as right mouse button does?
<lapion> nvm it was a temporary thingy
<georgelappies> aah cool, finaly came right with cygwin and zsync!
 * penguin42 yaaawwwwnnnns - was up til 3.30am debootstrapping my dads machine
<Dr_willis> ive had such weirdness with cygwin in the past..
<spacebug-> hum
<georgelappies> the alternate-cd can install from usb right?
<sacarlson> will 12.04 have gnome-shell and cinnamon as options or at least access to them in ppa?
<penguin42> sacarlson: gnome-shell is there
<sacarlson> penguin42: cool good enuf
<penguin42> sacarlson: There is a ppa for cinnamon, I don't see one for precise yet, but I suspect it'll arrive, and for added goodness MATE (aka Gnome2ish) is availalbe in a repo for 12.04
<sacarlson> penguin42: oh mate I have seen that before never tried it and that's more what I like the gnome2ish thing
<penguin42> sacarlson: seems to work
<sacarlson> I'm now just awaiting a window when my network is slow to download at least what we have so far in 12.04 to give it a try
 * penguin42 installed a 12.04+mate for my dad last night
 * nonix4 ponders how to post a bug report about snd-hda-intel needing "pasuspender alsactl init" from time to time to work...
<penguin42> nonix4: Run ubuntu-bug audio
<penguin42> nonix4: Follow it's instructions and then in the text of the bug explain what you need to do
<gain_> hi guys
<gain_> anyone uses eclipse, here?
<gain_> re
<gain_> <gain_> anyone uses eclipse, here?
<penguin42> gain_: Yeh I do
<gain_> penguin42: installated from repository? any trouble? it say me that "Application "org.eclipse.ui.ide.workbench" could not be found in the registry." and doesn't start
<penguin42> gain_: I was about to tell you it was all peachy - which it was 2 or 3 days ago - but just tried it again and it's giving me Could not load SWT library.
<penguin42> gain_: I'd installed it from the Ubuntu package and told it to let it do upgrades; I'm using the Java 6 packages
<sacarlson> penguin42: somebody must have been working past there bed time again
<penguin42> sacarlson: I don't think this one was me, even if I was up until 3.30am
<sacarlson> penguin42: no I ment the ones that must have changed it
<penguin42> yeh
<gain_> penguin42: openjdk-6-jdk
<gain_> ?
<penguin42> gain_: No, I'm using Sun java 6
<gain_> penguin42: ok, I'll try it
<penguin42> gain_: Having fixed those problems with some symlinks, I'll admit it's not happy - I don't know if the problem is whenever eclipse gets updated from the ubuntu packages it confuses the heck out of any updates Eclipse itself bought in
<penguin42> gain_: I've been trying some Android dev and it was working a couple of days ago
<penguin42> ah, there we go - there was an eclipse ubuntu package update yesterday
<spacebug-> strange. Setting default applications from within system settings->details->default applications dowa not work for me anymore
<jabba_> hello
<jabba_> is it somehow possible to remove the starter from my second monitor?
<CyL> Hi, I was pointed here to ask about the release schedule of 12.04. Is there a release date already set up?
<jtaylor> see the topic
<CyL> jtaylor: Sorry, I had a CTCP notice from Chanserv that I was interpreting as the topic
<Daekdroom> jabba_, yes.
<scotty^> Can one of the Ubuntu packagers please take a look at bug 933495?  It is filed as a gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg bug but is beginning to look like a gnome-codec-install bug.  It is specific to x86_64 installations.
<Daekdroom> Power indicator > Screens...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933495 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg (Ubuntu) "gstreamer unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933495
<jabba_> Daekdroom, nice :)
<jabba_> really. i think the second starter on a machine with 2 display-setup is just anoying... must be possible to remove ist
<jabba_> *it
<Aprogas> I have a dualboot with Windows 7 and Ubuntu (actually Kubuntu 12.04 beta 2). With EasyBCD I installed GRUB 2 to some file in C:\NST and added it to the Windows bootloader. My BIOS is picky about the contents of the MBR and I dare not write GRUB to the MBR.
<Aprogas> Which grub packages do I need and which can I remove in the Ubuntu installation? During a full upgrade, grub asked to which partition to install, but failed to install to /dev/sda5 (/boot) so I just skipped it (like I did in the original install).
<Daekdroom> jabba_, that's a very recent change :P
<jabba_> ever had a virtual-box session on the second display with the starter? lame
<jtaylor> scotty^: why would gnome-codec-install want to install i386 plugins?
<jabba_> i'd love to know the sense of this recent change...
<Daekdroom> No, I mean, in early development of 12.04 they had it always have a 2nd Launcher. Then a few weeks ago they gave us the possibility to choose.
<scotty^> jtaylor: That's what I was wondering.  Must be an error, right?
<jtaylor> scotty^: how can I reproduce the issue?
<jtaylor> the i386 is not installable due to a non-multiarched dependency
<jtaylor> and its a bit late to change that now
<scotty^> jtaylor: On a fresh install of 12.04 64bit, try to play back an .mp4 or .flv file, or something else that needs a codec that is not shipped by default.
<jtaylor> at least without a good motivation why its needed
<scotty^> huh?
<scotty^> not sure I understand you there.
<CyL> How is the record on the upgrade process between major LTS releases (server flavour)? Is it usually clean?
<jtaylor> just the explaination og the output, what needs to figured out is why wants to get installed in the firstplace
<jtaylor> CyL: probably depends on the packageset you have installed
<jtaylor> the more you deviate from the default the higher the risk of a failure
<gnomefreak> ldm is still default login for gnome?
<scotty^> OK, thanks.
<ratcheer> In the daily updates, are the new kernel packages being held for everybody, or just me?
<scotty^> jtaylor: OK, thanks.
<jtaylor> I haven't got a fresh installation handy to see what goes wrong
<CyL> jtaylor: Actually I plan to deploy a plone application server on it. That's probably not an issue, since the prefered way of plone deployment is using a self-hosting structure, that doesn't compete with system packages
<gnomefreak> ok what is the default login theme. i have neither ldm nor gdm installed
<ratcheer> gnomefreak: I belive that is lightdm
<ratcheer> *believe
<gnomefreak> thanks ratcheer
<gnomefreak> it is
<jabba_> Daekdroom, it's still possible! i misinterpreted your instructions.
<jabba_> it's still in System-Settings->Screens->position of launcher (my native lang is german)
<jabba_> ..and i was blind :)
<jabba_> thanks.
<penguin42> gain_: I seem to have just about got Eclipse working again; I needed to nuke my .eclipse directory
<ratcheer> In the daily updates, are the new kernel packages being held for everybody, or just me?
<gnomefreak> mine upgraded fine. use dist-upgrade or you can install them
<gnomefreak> apot-get install kernelpackages
<ratcheer> Thanks, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<MCR> Packages of UFO:AI v2.4RC have now been updated and tested working on Precise. Download from http://ufoai.org/wiki/index.php/Download#2.4-dev
<spaceneedle> The system monitor uses a high amount of cpu when it is opened.
<Daekdroom> I think it's been that way for quite awhile.
 * gnomefreak really hates ubuntu software center
<topyli> yeah the software center is probably the slowest piece of software i've seen since nokia pc suite for windows
<topyli> no offence if someone here wrote it :)
<ironhalik> its still much faster then it used to be ;>
<topyli> i mostly blame apt-xapian-index though, and that's debian's fault
<topyli> of course, i might be completely wrong
 * gnomefreak sticks with smart
<topyli> gnomefreak: what is smart?
<gnomefreak> topyli: smartpm its another packagemanager
<topyli> hmm
<gnomefreak> light weight and fast :)
 * topyli looks
<gnomefreak> also handles rpm too
<topyli> looks interesting! i've been just using wajig and concentrated on being happy
<atpa8a> yeah... i'll use cli instead of software center 99% of the time
<gnomefreak> me too but i just reinstalled so i have to get everything back and its easier to use package manager
<atpa8a> smartpm looks good
<atpa8a> update is slower then cli tho
<topyli> smart seems to have a very nice cli. looks a lot like yum
<atpa8a> i like yum
<atpa8a> smartpm seems to do dist-upgrade tho...
<topyli> i find yum slow and generally repulsive, but perhaps that's because i've spent too much time on debian and ubuntu :)
<topyli> the only thing i like is that it reports progress (when there finally is some) better than apt
<gnomefreak> atpa8a: run smart in cli than it uses gui and cli depending on your needs/wants
<gnomefreak> atpa8a: smart will work packages as aptitude does when needed
<gnomefreak> yum is extreamly slow
<topyli> yum was created for sysadmins paid by the hour
 * gnomefreak hasnt found anything appealing with yum in all the years i used fedora/susie/redhat
<topyli> (developers: "i'm compiling!" - admins: "i'm doing upgrades!")
<atpa8a> susie doesn't use yum
<bazhang> zypper/yast
<atpa8a> yast is repulsive
<gnomefreak> what does it use than. i could have sworn last time i ran it it used yum
<gnomefreak> ah that is it
<topyli> yast :(
<topyli> there was something similar in AIX, but i forget the name
<jessie> How the heck do I add a new bug on launchpad? I am not seeing any, 'Create new bug' buttons.
<topyli> SMIT
<gnomefreak> jessie: `you can use ubuntu-bug packagename
<gnomefreak> jessie: example ubuntu-bug firefox
<jessie> Okay, thank you very much gnomefreak.
<gnomefreak> np
<topyli> there's a 'new bug' button too though, but using ubuntu-bug is better because it collects your system info automatically
<gnomefreak> button is too easy :)
<|Anthony|> does precise have support for HDMI out of the box? i'm using an nvidia gt240
 * gnomefreak off to read i hope
<Dr_willis> |Anthony|, hdmi video works for my nvidia cards.
<leoquant> sudo lsof -i -n -P on 12.04 gives dnsmasq, never seen this before. can this be removed on the ubuntu desktop envr.?
<Dr_willis> dnsmasq is a new default thing in 12.04
<Dr_willis> !info dnsmasq
<ubottu> dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): Small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.59-4 (precise), package size 15 kB, installed size 117 kB
<Dr_willis> someone was asking about it in here a few days back.
<leoquant> ok, def. something new in 12.04. thx Dr_willis
<BarkingFish> Afternoon guys, I wonder if someone would be kind enough to help me out. I've upgraded to Precise beta, and for some reason, ndiswrapper doesn't seem to be available in the 3.2.0.22-35 kernel, I have all the headers installed, but without ndiswrapper, I can't get on the net, I've fallen back to 3.0.0-18 to get on. Any ideas?
<penguin42> BarkingFish: I see there is a ndiswrapper-dkms package
<BarkingFish> penguin42, I don't normally use dkms, ndiswrapper is normally available in the headers without the need for dkms
<BarkingFish> there is no module for ndiswrapper, the last one I have is the one from -18, and that's it.
<penguin42> BarkingFish: I've not used ndiswrapper for years, so I don't know - any reason you don't use dkms, it normally solves this type of problem?
<BarkingFish> yes, there is a reason.  I've never found any need for it, because what I've wanted has always been available
<trism> BarkingFish: from the changelog for 3.2.0-17.26: * Drop ndiswrapper, not quite sure why yet
<BarkingFish> well that's just dandy.
<BarkingFish> That screws me for getting on the internet
<penguin42> BarkingFish: Put the dkms in then - it should sort you out
<penguin42> BarkingFish: Out of interest, what hardware?
<BarkingFish> Siemens Gigaset USB 108 wifi adapter, Atheros AR5523 chipset
<BarkingFish> the question of course, trism, is if they don't know why they're dropping it, why drop it? :|
<trism> BarkingFish: no sorry, that part at the end was me, I don't know why
<penguin42> BarkingFish: Should be able to track it back to the commit which removed it with some effort
<trism> BarkingFish: it just says "Drop ndiswrapper"
<BarkingFish> so who would I complain to in order to get that put back in the kernel?
<penguin42> BarkingFish: I'd say you should find out why it's been removed first, then you need to explain sanely why -dkms doesn't work for you
<BarkingFish> until there's native support for the whole atheros chipset, ndiswrapper is a lifesaver.  it shouldn't have been dropped
<BarkingFish> ok penguin42 - then who do I need to speak to in order to find that out?
<penguin42> BarkingFish: Good question, you could ask (nicely!) on #ubuntu-kernel to see if they can point you to the reason for removal
<FernandoMiguel> good afternoon
<trism> penguin42: good point, should have checked there first: http://paste.ubuntu.com/917654/
<penguin42> BarkingFish/trism: There you go - that's the reasoning
<BarkingFish> thank you :)  at least I know why it vanished now.
<penguin42> BarkingFish: If you can give them a good reason why -dkms breaks for you then you might be able to get it back; the other thing which might be a valid bug is that if it was an upgrade as opposed to a reinstall, then if you were using ndis it would have made sense for it to have installed the -dkms for you
<BarkingFish> dkms didn't break anything for me, penguin42 - the reason i'd never used it was because ndiswrapper and most of the other stuff i used was always there, so i never needed to install it
<penguin42> BarkingFish: Fair enough
<BarkingFish> i just hope ndiswrapper still configures in the same way, I'd just about got the hang of it :)
<BarkingFish> and that now means I can run off the correct kernel, since I'm using the beta it makes sense for me to use the kernel which came with it
<bluefrog> the who command shows me only one user logged in while there are two. bug?
<|Anthony|> Dr_willis, were you able to install from dvd with only an HDMI connected screen?
<|Anthony|> it seems to be an issue for me
<penguin42> bluefrog: how are the two users logged in?
<penguin42> |Anthony|: Please report the bug - it may be quite video card specific
<bluefrog> penguin42, ssh and gui. has to be a bug. does it on an upgrade from 10.10 to 12.04. native 12.04 gives a correct result.
<|Anthony|> penguin42, I'm going to switch to a dsub out first. There might be something else going on
<penguin42> bluefrog: Which one is the one that's missing?
<bluefrog> penguin42, gui user
<Sahdar> Hi there, using Ubuntu 12.04 and have some troubles with adope flash player. When i try to start an flash application, he asks me for some more storage at harddrive. But I can't click anything at the menu. :( so I can't click okay and give him more storage.
<penguin42> bluefrog: yeh, sounds like a bug
<GremlynTab> hello, got an issue while doing my 10.04 to 12.04 upgrade
<BarkingFish> Hi again :)
<bazhang> GremlynTab, what issue
<GremlynTab> first I see an error thrown from udevd about my Android rules file, then I am told that / is either not present or ready
<bazhang> GremlynTab, that lts to lts should be once 12.04 is released
<GremlynTab> manual recovery option goes to the ro shell just fine
<|Anthony|> ok... same issue using a vga connection. Trying to boot the live cd. It goes to the Ubuntu splash screen with the progress bar, finishes that and then the screen gets all distorted. and system is unresponsive.
<BarkingFish> Right, the ndiswrapper-dkms module is working, penguin42 - there is one small issue with it which I'd file as a bug if I could find out where - and that is that I have to modprobe -r ndiswrapper, remove the device and modprobe ndiswrapper before the system picks up wlan0 as an interface.
<|Anthony|> how do i use no modeset during boot from live cd?
<penguin42> BarkingFish: I think I'd file it against ndiswrapper-dkms - just do  ubuntu-bug ndiswrapper-dkms     assuming you have a launchpad.net account
<GremlynTab> bazhang, beta 2 page has removed the warning about issues while upgrading, I knew the risks going in, but now I need to find a way out
<BarkingFish> yep, I do. OK then, that will get done now :)  And thank you, I was on the point of pulling my hair out.  It was an upgrade, so I'm surprised I didn't get the dkms package, but whatever. It's practically fixed :)
<penguin42> BarkingFish: I'd file that as a separate bug
<BarkingFish> ok
<penguin42> BarkingFish: IMHO when doing an upgrade you shouldn't lose networking, so it should install the -dkms for you
<GremlynTab> obviously I can you're up the 12.04 live CD, either try to fix if it is a broken package or something our fresh install, but if this is something that is a bug and I can capture data, I figured it would be worthwhile to come here and ask about it
<BarkingFish> I didn't lose my networking, it was only lost after the upgrade completed and I rebooted
<GremlynTab> can load up* (autocorrect, using tablet)
<BarkingFish> Thankfully, I don't remove my old kernel versions, so I could still fallback to an old one to get on the net
<BarkingFish> I've got kernel headers on here going back to 2.6.38-11 :D
<|Anthony|> hold shift during boot from install media to access nomodeset, right?
<sacarlson> I wonder how far back of a kernel would still function with this next ubuntu 12.04?
<penguin42> sacarlson: Depending on your video card probably quite a long way
<sacarlson> I still have a kernel that worked with my old ibm webcam that no longer works now in even as new as ubuntu 10.04
<sacarlson> penguin42: my video card is an old nividia so as long as those drivers work then I can still link into libs for ubuntu 12.04?
<sacarlson> so what is lost by using old kernels then if your drivers are all working on your old kernel?
<GremlynTab> any suggestions for me? currently downloading the live CD, and I think I will do a fresh install...
<sacarlson> GremlynTab: I suggest you do it...
<GremlynTab> I mean in terms of info collection for bug reporting
<penguin42> GremlynTab: The thing about / not being present - is that all? Any details? Tell us about your PC - anything odd?
<sacarlson> GremlynTab: I personaly do my fresh installs in my spare expermental boot partition so I can always backup to the last one
<GremlynTab> immediately prior to that message, udevd throws an error regarding my Android rules file
<BarkingFish> penguin42, Does this make enough sense to be understandable please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/975322
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 975322 in ndiswrapper (Ubuntu) "ndiswrapper does not detect wlan0 on startup, even when configured" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> GremlynTab: I've seen udevd files break boots before; more normally they just moan a lot
<GremlynTab> sacarlson, figures I would give the upgrade a shot side beta2 dropped the upgrade warning, knowing that my fallback would be a fresh install
<penguin42> GremlynTab: You said the rescue boots ok?
<GremlynTab> yeah, I can get the ro root shell
<penguin42> BarkingFish: Sounds reasonable
<BarkingFish> ok, cheers
<penguin42> GremlynTab: OK, exactly what does that say - is that the initramfs prompt?
<GremlynTab> after I get the mounting error, I hit m for manual recovery
<GremlynTab> I assume this is the on error mount as ro in my Gustav
<GremlynTab> fstab*
<penguin42> GremlynTab: Hmm OK, I can't quite remember the details there - so from that ro can you look at your /etc/fstab and see if it makes sense? Also look at /proc/partitions
<GremlynTab> fstab looks good to me, let me check /proc/partitions
<GremlynTab> I see sda/sda1/sda2/Adam
<penguin42> Adam ?
<GremlynTab> damn autocorrect
<GremlynTab> sda5
 * penguin42 rotfls
<GremlynTab> which is my swap
<penguin42> GremlynTab: And which one is your root ?
<GremlynTab> sda1
<GremlynTab> Sda2 appears to be nothing, 1 block
<penguin42> and is it listed in the fstab by uuid or as /dev/sda1 ?
<GremlynTab> sda1 is /dev, sda5 is you'd
<GremlynTab> ugh
<GremlynTab> uuid
<Dr_willis> sda5 is not a uuid. :)
<GremlynTab> listed by
<penguin42> ok, so run   blkid    and see if it matches what it says in fstab
<GremlynTab> yep, it does
<penguin42> GremlynTab: Well ok, so the fact you're in a ro shell and it can see your filesystem means it can't be too confused - right?
<GremlynTab> that is my hope
<penguin42> GremlynTab: So anything odd in dmesg?
<GremlynTab> udevd converting plus udev database
<Steevca> I had a problem with ubuntu 12.04 and network manager,it couldn't detect my network,so someon on the forums seid that i can install wicd,and that is better.So i am asking can i install 11.10 on my pc,then remove the network-manager and upgrade to 12.04 via live cd and keep the wicd instead of network manager? :D
<GremlynTab> plus = old
<GremlynTab> then
<penguin42> GremlynTab: Hmm, so does mount -o remount,rw /      work?
<GremlynTab> init: mountall main process (366) terminated with status 3
<webm0nk3`> so i am experiencing bug #973095
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 973095 in Ubuntu "GRUB error: "out of partition" after a kernel update" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973095
<webm0nk3`> I have no idea which package to select
<Steevca> Anyone? :D
<GremlynTab> appears to have pensioners
<GremlynTab> lol, so much autocorrect fail
 * penguin42 giggles at GremlynTab's autocomplete
<Steevca> xD
<penguin42> GremlynTab: what should that be?
<penguin42> webm0nk3`: I'd go for grub-pc
<GremlynTab> your username
<penguin42> ah :-)
<penguin42> GremlynTab: I'm nearly 40 but not a pensioner yet!
<GremlynTab> lol
<GremlynTab> so no network connection to be had...
<webm0nk3`> penguin42: thx
<penguin42> GremlynTab: Well, if it's letting you mount there - hmm, I'd try removing your android udev file
<GremlynTab> just thinking that
<GremlynTab> moving it to .bak will be enough, right? add in udev specifically looks for .rules
<Steevca> Will i lose my software if i upgrade via live cd from 11.10 to 12.04 ? Will wicd be replaced with network-manager? xD I realy need an answer fast. :P
<penguin42> GremlynTab: Not sure
<GremlynTab> we shall find out I guess
<penguin42> Steevca: Well, you know what things are like, it's a beta, it's an upgrade, *anything* might happen
<GremlynTab> steevca, if you do an upgrade, no, fresh install yes
<Steevca> Ok,thanks for the answers.
<Steevca> I am going to try if it's ok it's ok if not then i ll just reinstall 11.10 again. :P
<GremlynTab> ok yeah, with an upgrade you shouldn't loose anything (that is compatible)
<GremlynTab> but it is a beta
<GremlynTab> reading udev gives me the message 'specified group 'colord' unknown'
<penguin42> GremlynTab: Got an old rule that's trying to make something owned by colord (what ever that is - obviously missing a u....)
<GremlynTab> I agree on the I ;)
<GremlynTab> only the rules in there, can't be hard to find it
<GremlynTab> and that was 'i agree on the u.
<BarkingFish> uhoh. I just discovered one more problem, I just realised I have no sound.  Mixer is present, but I have no audio at all.
<penguin42> GremlynTab: Did you have some colurimeter or similar calibration thing?
<GremlynTab> not that I can remember
<GremlynTab> could always try making the group to try and fix it I suppose
<trism> colord is installed by default now, since oneiric
<trism> !info colord
<ubottu> colord (source: colord): system service to manage device colour profiles -- system daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.16-2 (precise), package size 88 kB, installed size 472 kB
<penguin42> GremlynTab: I have  colord:x:136:   and scanner:x:137:colord
<penguin42> would be surprised though if that's the thing stopping your boot
<GremlynTab> might not stop it, haven't tried again since moving the Android rulea
<GremlynTab> might be related to my scanner
<GremlynTab> the colord
<BarkingFish> back in a tick, going to reboot and check why I have no audio
<BarkingFish> brb
<GremlynTab> ok what is the flag for cat to show the start of the file?
<penguin42> GremlynTab: Don't use cat, use head
<GremlynTab> I grep-ed for colord and got nothing
<GremlynTab> it is also not in /etc/group
<pepee> the touchpad cursos jumps around :/
<GremlynTab> rebooting, lets see what happens
<GremlynTab> htm, still not working
<penguin42> GremlynTab: I'm not really sure what to suggest next, there are some logs in /var/log/upstart but if it's not mounted rw yet it won't help
<GremlynTab> seems this is the issue I am seeing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11800298
<GremlynTab> note the Android udev error is gone, I see the plymouthd error too
<xus> hi internet friends !
<xus> do you have any recommendations for system usage widgets on unity?
<Dr_willis> xus,  the askubuntu.com site has a listing of various indicator-applets that may cover what you want.
<GremlynTab> penguin42, thanks for your efforts none the less
<pepee> GremlynTab, add a new group called colord?
<GremlynTab> well the live USB boot is ready, lets try to fix this
<pepee> GremlynTab, add a group called colord?
<GremlynTab> tried it, no dice
<GremlynTab> did get rid of the error though
<pepee> or reinstall colord, I suppose that the package is the one that will add it
<GremlynTab> no network through the remounted recovery shell
<pepee> what error are you getting now?
<pepee> most, if not all problems, can be fixed by using dpkg/apt
<GremlynTab> did the link I posted come through?
<pepee> GremlynTab, yep
<GremlynTab> plymouthd error, the same as in the first part on that thread
<pepee> ah k
<GremlynTab> how can I run dpkg/apt from the live CD? I believe it is possible, right?
<pepee_> :/
<pepee_> GremlynTab, uninstall plymouth, IIRC you don't really need it
<GremlynTab> oh yeah? with a shot
<GremlynTab> apt-get purge didn't need internet, right?
<pepee> nope
<GremlynTab> ok
<GremlynTab> except now it isn't giving me the option of the recovery shell...
<GremlynTab> oh there we go
<pepee> in grub, edit the linux command, and add init=/bin/bash
<pepee> try fixing things in apt
<GremlynTab> not letting me remove Plymouth, tells me there are unmet dependencies
<GremlynTab> looks like the live CD repair will be the way to go
<pepee> then don't do it
<pepee> nope,  I think better option is to repair things from there
<pepee> run apt-get --fix-broken
<GremlynTab> I have no network connection in the shell though
<pepee> wifi?
<GremlynTab> if I mount and chroot from the live CD, it will accomplish the same thing, no?
<GremlynTab> yeah, wifi, will wired work?
<Dr_willis_> wired would be easier
<tux> flash update a few mins ago has disabled my flash on some sites
<pepee> yes
<tux> saying im using an older one..
<GremlynTab> I just figured networking wasn't present
<pepee> GremlynTab, do you know how to use ifconfig/iwconfig?
<GremlynTab> not well
<pepee> hmm you can install wicd-curses, but without internet, you can't do much :/
<GremlynTab> found a repair guide for chroot using the live CD, going to give it a shot
<GremlynTab> I can get internet that way easily
<pepee> yep
<pepee> the touchpad cursos jumps around. can someone help me with it?
<Zoffix_> Hey. I'm using KDE, does anyone know if there's a way to disable window moving with ALT+Drag when window is maximized?
<GremlynTab> touchpad or clickpad?
<pepee> what's a clickpad?
<GremlynTab> non physical buttons
<pepee> ah
<pepee> it does have buttons
<GremlynTab> and has multitude
<GremlynTab> multitouch
<GremlynTab> messed with the sensitivity settings?
<pepee> the cursor jumps if I select some text and then move the cursor
<pepee> probably
<pepee> but I didn't do a thing
<GremlynTab> is it something that happened immediately after the upgrade?
<pepee> yep
<GremlynTab> I know mouse stuff was tweaked, it's possible that the default is just wrong for your mouse
<yofel> Zoffix_: there is in the oxygen settings
<GremlynTab> though I have really only been paying attention to the clickpad the last couple of years
<pepee> it could be a "feature", but is really bad...
<yofel> Zoffix_: press alt+f2, run 'oxygen-settings' and on the general tab change the setting for the drag mode
<pepee> I do this: select text, move the mouse up so I can select more text. one second after that, the mouse jumps to the top
<ScG^Dedicated> hi there, I have updated my laptop to 12.04 a while ago but seem to have a terrible terrible internet connection with it, has there been any bugs that have caused this lately?
<GremlynTab> I seem to remember a similar problem many years ago when I first started using Ubuntu, though what it was put the food is far gone from memory... :(
<Zoffix_> yofel, sorry, to clarify: I do want to keep Alt+Drag for non-maximized windows. I just don't want it on maximized ones because that causes window to de-maximize, and I often have brainfarts when working in Windows in VirtualBox.
<pepee> ScG^Dedicated, yeah, power management could be the problem
<yofel> Zoffix_: ah sorry, misunderstood
<yofel> hm..
<ScG^Dedicated> pepee, any way to check/fix it?
<GremlynTab> ScG^dedicated, define terrible? wired or wireless?
<penguin42> Zoffix_: You can add 'window rules' I'm not sure if you can do that on 'all maximised' windows, but you can certainly do it on all your VirtualBox ones
<pepee> ScG^Dedicated, what card?
<Zoffix_> penguin42, doesn't look like I can do 'all maximized', but it's definitely better than nothing (for VirtualBox should work). Thanks.
<ScG^Dedicated> no idea it's a new laptop and I am pretty new to Ubuntu
<yofel> yeah, adding a window rule should work
<pepee> ScG^Dedicated, run iwconfig , and paste the output in pastebin
<Zoffix_> Yup, did the trick, window rules did the trick.
<Zoffix_> yofel, penguin42 thanks for help
 * Zoffix_ leaves back to work
<bitplane-> Hi all, anyone know much about java? /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk is empty while my openjdk is actually /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-amd64
<bitplane-> jvisualvm can't find my jdk because it looks in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk
<bitplane-> shouldn't /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk be a symlink to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-amd64?
<ScG^Dedicated> pepee, lol even sending an email to this pc with the iwconfig info fails
<pepee> bitplane-, check if oracle-java7-installer is installed
<ScG^Dedicated> wth
<pepee> ScG^Dedicated, use pastebinit
<bitplane-> pepee, doesn't look like it (dpkg --get-selections | grep oracle-java7-installer)
<pepee> bitplane-, ls -l /usr/lib/jvm/
<pepee> gotta go, sorry :/
<bitplane-> all openjdk there
<lgp171188> Hi, I just updated my precise installation and find that the flash player plugin is removed and the flash videos are not working. Is there any reason why that could have happened? After a recent update previously, I was experiencing smurf effect on youtube flash videos.
<bitplane-> should I raise as a bug against jvisualvm?
<ScG^Dedicated> pepee, this is my pc, I want to send the iwconfig info to this pc by mail but I cannot receive nor send mail
<yofel> bitplane-: it should, and is here
<yofel> try reinstalling maybe, I've seen java upgrades for multiarch mess up sometimes
<yofel> bitplane-: does /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk exist on your system?
<ScG^Dedicated> pepee, it is a really weird issue
<ScG^Dedicated> pepee, can't ping google either
<ScG^Dedicated> it all used to work
<ScG^Dedicated> it said google is unknown host
<bitplane-> yofel, yeah it is, but it's an empty dir that looks like it was created when I upgraded to precise
<yofel> here the link is owned by default-jre-headless, maybe try installing that
<yofel> *reinstalling
<bitplane-> ok thanks :)
<ScG^Dedicated> where's the link?
<pepee> ScG^Dedicated, iwconfig shows the network interfaces. tell me what interfaces you have
<ScG^Dedicated> pepee, IEEE 802.11gbn
<ScG^Dedicated> you need that?
<ScG^Dedicated> wlan0
<pepee> ScG^Dedicated, something like wlan0
<pepee> ahh k
<ScG^Dedicated> yes
<pepee> are you using wifi?
<ScG^Dedicated> power management off
<ScG^Dedicated> yes wifi
<pepee> ahh :/
<pepee> then power management is not the problem
<ScG^Dedicated> link quality 60/70 signal strength: -50dBm
<yofel> ScG^Dedicated: does your /etc/resolv.conf have a nameserver line?
<ScG^Dedicated> uhm how can I check that?
<yofel> nvm
 * yofel has his own connection issues right now
 * patdk-wk hates 802.11gbn
<pepee> ScG^Dedicated, run: lspci | egrep -i 'net|wireless'
<ScG^Dedicated> what should that do?
<ScG^Dedicated> i did the command but doesn't look like anything is happening
<pepee> it shows what adapter are you using
<ScG^Dedicated> nothing happens..
<pepee> usb wifi?
<ScG^Dedicated> nope
<ScG^Dedicated> well it worked before without problems
<pepee> run lspci
<ScG^Dedicated> again nothing
<pepee> :/
<ScG^Dedicated> when I want to close it
<ScG^Dedicated> it says a process is still running
<ScG^Dedicated> but there's nothing
<pepee> in a terminal?
<ScG^Dedicated> yeh
<bitplane-> lspci returns nothing?!
<pepee> like, it's still working?
<ScG^Dedicated> when I press enter nothing happens I think
<ScG^Dedicated> but when I want to close the terminal it says something is still running
<bitplane-> it should list all the devices plugged in to PCI sockets
<pepee> ScG^Dedicated, run killall lspci
<ScG^Dedicated> ahh
<ScG^Dedicated> now it works
<pepee> good
<FernandoMiguel> anyone been keeping tabs on http://zfsonlinux.org/ ?  kklimonda
<pepee> run lspci again
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! I would like to know if ubiquity is going to change for the final release, as I will make some guides and I need some screenshots.
<ScG^Dedicated> big list of stuff shows up
<pepee> any wireless device listed there?
<ScG^Dedicated> ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI E xpress Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
<ScG^Dedicated> ohh that's not the wireless
<pepee> nope
<pepee> btw, that one is problematic
<ScG^Dedicated> Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adaptor (PCI Express) (rev 01)
<ScG^Dedicated> that's the one
<kklimonda> FernandoMiguel: nope, I don't really care about FS that can't be mainlined into the kernel
<pepee> hmm, same as mine, and it works perfectly :/
 * ScG^Dedicated smacks his forehead and screams DOH XD
<FernandoMiguel> kklimonda: yeah :\
<ScG^Dedicated> pepee
<kklimonda> FernandoMiguel: how is btrfs nowadays?
<ScG^Dedicated> pepee I did add some rules to ufw but I have it inactive
<pepee> ScG^Dedicated, hehe
<FernandoMiguel> kklimonda: haven't used it in almost a year
<jeanpaul> hi everybody
<ScG^Dedicated> and I added the mvps hosts file to my hosts file
<pepee> hi jeanpaul
<ScG^Dedicated> that's about all I did on my laptop so far
<jeanpaul> I'm trying to locate the package responsible for keyboard shortcuts, and the window tiling shortcuts in particular
<jeanpaul> to clarify (maybe unnecessarily so), I mean within Unity
<ScG^Dedicated> pepee I shall go afk for a bit
<Sorinan> My system doesn't boot anymore at 3.2.0-22 (it doesn't ask for root partition crypt password), while it boots normally with 3.2.0-21. What can I do?
<jeanpaul> I've noticed that what I'll call "vertical tiling" (aka putting 2 windows next to each other with a vertical split) doesn't work properly with the shortcuts
<jeanpaul> horizontal tiling and tiling into quadrants work fine, as does full-screening
<pepee> ScG^Dedicated, http://blog.homelinux.org/?p=327
<jeanpaul> I'm looking for the package but if anybody can tell me the more general matter of linking specific features to specific packages I'll happily take that as well
<jeanpaul> I'm asking because I'm currently checking out the Precise daily live cd of today and toying around with it, and if this is indeed a bug I'd like to try and fix it
<jeanpaul> Tiling is important to me :)
<trism> jeanpaul: what would be the shortcuts for the vertical tiling, ctrl+super+left/right?
<ScG^Dedicated> pepee
<pepee> ScG^Dedicated
<ScG^Dedicated> I am doing what that link said
<pepee> ok
<ScG^Dedicated> but have no idea how to save a file in the terminal
<pepee> ScG^Dedicated, ctrl+x
<ScG^Dedicated> ty :)
<jeanpaul> trism: almost. it's supposed to be ctrl + alt + <keypad left> and ctrl + alt + <keypad right>, if I may interpolate from the other keybindings
<trism> jeanpaul: ctrl+alt+left/right changes workspaces, I believe they did change several default keybindings in precise, I am getting ctrl+super+left/right for moving a window to the left/right grid areas
<jeanpaul> Shouldn't Unity be able to detect whether <kp left> and <left> is pressed? Besides, ctrl + alt + <kp up> does tile the window correctly to the upper half of the screen. A similar issue should arise if that were really the case
<trism> jeanpaul: oh I don't know, I don't have a keypad on this machine
<jeanpaul> btw, I just tried ctrl + super (I'm assuming it's what most keyboards label as the 'windows' key) + <left> (constrast that to <kp left>) and that does indeed work
<jeanpaul> but it's incredibly counterintuitive. If the 'normal' arrow keys are used my opinion is that they should *all* be used, no just <left> and <right>
<jeanpaul> failing that, it should all be configurable
<jeanpaul> which is why I'm looking for the package
<trism> jeanpaul: it is configurable, in ccsm, on the grid plugin. I also checked the schema, and it would appear the defaults are ctrl+super+left/right for left right, ctrl+alt+kp8 for top and ctrl+alt+kp2 for bottom
<trism> jeanpaul: the source package would be compiz-plugins-main
<pepee> well, this is the bug I have: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/962704
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 962704 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "cursor jumps to screen border when touching trackpad border" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bitplane-> Hrm... I've just updated and i've got a bunch of packages held back
<jeanpaul> trism: that's indeed what I've found. My problem with those bindings is the counter-intuitiveness, which seems to clash with the rest of the spirit in Unity (I'm a first-time user of it, btw)
<Dr_willis_> perhaps do a dist-upgrade
<bitplane-> should I force 'em, or is that naughty?
<Dr_willis_> during beta - ive often had to force, or dist-upgrade things.
<bitplane-> Dr_willis_: yep that works! thanks :)
<jeanpaul> I'll check it out. Thanks for the info
<AlfE_> hello
<AlfE_> remmina is quite unstable under kubuntu 12.04 beta 2
<trism> jeanpaul: I believe this is the bug that made the change: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/969235
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 969235 in Ayatana Design "Keyboard shortcuts - Update some window management shortcuts to use "Ctrl + Super" instead of just "Super" " [Critical,Triaged]
<AlfE_> had to revert to krdc and putty
<Dr_willis_> !info remmina
<ubottu> remmina (source: remmina): remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu5 (precise), package size 130 kB, installed size 360 kB (Only available for any all)
<jeanpaul> trism: thank you for that link! I'll provide my input there, see what happend
<bitplane-> how do I get the ownership of a file with dpkg?
<bitplane-> ooh found it -S
<bitplane-> ok so I reinstalled default-jre-headless and /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk is still an empty dir
<bitplane-> is /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk an empty dir for anyone else?
<bitplane-> and should I raise a bug with jvisualvm or with java?
<stegbth> hello everybody
<stegbth> i'm trying 12.04
<stegbth> looks already pretty good
<stegbth> but i have two problems
<bitplane-> hi stegbth, what's the problems?
<stegbth> first in empathy i cant select SIP as protocol
<stegbth> second i have a smartcardreader (ReinerSCT ecom), it get discovered, but /dev/ttyUSB0 belongs to dialout instead of cyberjack or (pcsc)
<bitplane-> stegbth: do you have telepathy-sofiasip installed?
<stegbth> when i check the smartcardreader the testprogram says "PC/SC-Interface not available"
<bitplane-> I don't know much about usb serial thingies
<stegbth> bitplane-: no, i dont have this packages, at least synamptic does not find it
<stegbth> no i dont have sofiasip
<stegbth> sorry searched wrong
<bitplane-> I have sofiasip and can select SIP in empathy, I guess installing that is the answer
<bitplane-> do you have a /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk dir, and is it a symlink/empty? need to see if my problem is with my system or java
<AlfE_> Dr_willis: thanks, i know about remmina, but the latest version on 12.04 beta 2 crashes quite often (have to do a killall)
<AlfE_> plasma-desktop also crashes quite often and restarts automatically
<stegbth> bitplane
<stegbth> thank you, i can now also select SIp
<bitplane-> hellllp pleeeeeeeeease
<bitplane-> someone please "ls /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk" and let me know what you get
<spacebug-> bitplane-: empty
<trism> bitplane-: I have java-6-openjdk-{amd64,common}, not that directory though
<bitplane-> excellent thanks
<pepee> bitplane-, that folder is linked to -amd64
<bitplane-> hmm maybe if I remove it then reinstall the java headless package thing?
<bitplane-> yep that fixed it. so I guess the upgrade messed up. report bug in default-jre-headless?
<jo-erlend> hmm. I'm experiencing radically reduced wifi signals. I have no particular reason to think it's related to software, but then I have no good way of excluding it. Has there been many complaints about it?
<mongo> jo-erlend: make sure you are in the correct regulatory domain
<mongo> I don't have a computer with wifi right now to check but the command iwlist should show you the current power settings
<jo-erlend> but if the cause is in software, won't that be reflected there as well?
<jo-erlend> there might be lots of other reasons for bad reception. I won't spend large amounts of time searching for software issues if the reason is other networks or something else I can't control. That's why I'm asking if this is a very frequent complain that has started very recently. Say during the last two weeks.
<pepee> jo-erlend, could be power management
<pepee> jo-erlend, what adapter/driver?
<bitplane-> spacebug-/trism: can you try installing visualvm and running it (jvisualvm in console), if it fails to start clicky-click your support here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/java-common/+bug/975469
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 975469 in java-common (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk is an empty dir after upgrade to precise" [Undecided,New]
<jo-erlend> listen. I'm _not_ looking to troubleshoot this. I'm asking if this is a very frequent question here since 10-14 days ago.
<pepee> well, I've been a couple hours in this channel..
<bitplane-> jo-erlend: I've been in here on and off over the last few weeks and haven't seen anyone complain about it
<pepee> but I myseld had to fix my connection (pm bug), and some people had asked about it here and in #ubuntu
<bitplane-> not sure if this channel is logged, but if it is then maybe you can grep the log to see how common it is?
<pepee> I've seen two kind of problems: power management, and hwcrypt
<jo-erlend> if noones seen a large number of people  suddenly complaining about it, then I'm sure it's not software.
<pepee> ?
<pepee> I'm sure it is
<jeanpaul> bye everybody
<jo-erlend> heh... pepee, you're sure it's software related? :)
<pepee> driver related, yes
<pepee> power management scripts are broken, because the rt73usb doesn't create a file...
<jo-erlend> you're certain it's not that the guy next door has purchased a new washing machine?
<pepee> no, this one is mine
<pepee> btw I can help you fix it
<jo-erlend> I have many computers in my wireless network. All of them use Ubuntu, and on all of them, I suddenly started experiencing radical drops in reception. I upgraded all at the same time, so it _might_ have been caused by software. But since these computers are very different, that would mean there should be lots of complains about it. In that case, I would look at the software.
<jo-erlend> if nobody's seen large amounts of complaints about this, then I'm going to exclude software and look for other causes. That's why I asked.
<guntbert> jo-erlend: did you restart the AP yet?
<pepee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1612367
<pepee> yeah, could be related to your router, too
<jo-erlend> guntbert, I did, yes. And it went from no reception at all and to connectable, but my connections drop constantly.
<stegbth> good night
<pepee> brb
<mongo> jo-erlend: can you put the output from  iw reg get on pastbin
<Guest97304> there are a ton of updates apparently, but its a partial upgrade?
<ferni> jo-erlend: hmm.. just curious, does the whole connection drop to ap or just the tcp conn to somewhere?
<guntbert> ferni: he is gone
<ferni> yeah..
<bitplane-> is there a command-line tool that uploads stuff to a pastebin via pipe? that would be useful
<guntbert> !pastebinit | bitplane-
<ubottu> bitplane-: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<guntbert> of course there is...
<bitplane-> cool
<bitplane-> thanks
<mongo> FYI the "unknown" or world regulatory setting in linux for wireless limits the power to 100mw, that can be an issue
<aguitel> how upgrade kubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 ?
<Fyodorovna> aguitel, alt-f2 update-manager -d  will give you the update manager ready
<mongo> hrm ya I just checked, 12.04 is defaulted to country 00 on sandybridge
<penguin42> Where does it get the country from - I notice my work laptop defaults to Ireland
<mongo> jo-erlend: run 'iw reg get' and tell me the country line
<TRAVISg> I can't get my dual monitors to work in 12.04
<TRAVISg> Not sure what info to give here
<pepee> ati/nvidia? open source driver?
<jo-erlend> mongo, from all my computers?
<TRAVISg> Intel® 965G x86/MMX/SSE2
<mongo> jo-erlend: wel from one would be fine
<TRAVISg> is that what you are asking?
<mongo> jo-erlend: what country are you in?
<pepee> TRAVISg, yes
<Yaaaaaa> does anyone here use gtkpod 2.1.1 on precise and have it crash when hitting add folder??
<mongo> jo-erlend: anyway, if it says 00 try running 'sudo iw reg set US' and see if tha helps
<TRAVISg> any advise would be great I will leave the chat open but I have to run
<mongo> jo-erlend: assuming that you are in the US
<jo-erlend> mongo, I just wanted to hear if there were _large_ amounts of complaints. If there were, then I might have something to contribute. If there's not, then it's extremely unlikely that it has anything to do with software at all – since I experience it will _all_ computers, though they are completely different. The whole point was to save time. Please don't try to investigate or troubleshoot.
<mongo> jo-erlend: it defaults to the "world" reg domain, that may limit your power output depending on where you are at
<jo-erlend> mongo, and that changed the last two weeks?
<mongo> jo-erlend: I just checked a laptop and it was defaulted to the world, which would limit output to 100mw when you can go to about 500mw in the US on the 2.4ghz band
<pepee> TRAVISg, http://intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html
<mongo> jo-erlend: I have no idea, didn't look at it before
<jo-erlend> mongo, well. If there's chance of improvement, of course I'll have a look at it. I'm in Norway though.
<pepee> jo-erlend, if all of those machines did the same at the same time, try fixig just one first
<pepee> *fixing
<mongo> jo-erlend: http://linuxwireless.org/en/developers/Regulatory/Database?alpha2=NO
<jo-erlend> pepee, ... That would be impossible if it's cased by radio disturbance by a new shop in the city block or something.
<mongo> ya it looks like except up on 5ghz you are limited to 100mw
<jo-erlend> right. I don't think the router supports 5ghz.
<pepee> you said they did that after an update... isn't the source of the problem obvious?
<pepee> look for changes in related packages, then see if you can replicate it
<jo-erlend> pepee, no, it isn't obvious. Two completely different things can happen at the same time. I'm not going to invest a hundred hours investigating software if it's just that my the guy next door is developing a nuclear weapon – which perfectly well might have an impact on my wifi.
<pepee> ok, fine
<jo-erlend> this is why I wanted to take the shortcut of asking if you'd seen extreme amounts of complaints about this during this week. Otherwise, it is not software.
<pepee> could be your ISP updating the routers/modem firmware too
<jo-erlend> ... and that would result in a 60-80% reduction in radio signals? That sounds strange to me.
<aguitel> Fyodorovna, No new release found say
<aguitel> Fyodorovna, No new release found say
<Monotoko> hey... does anybody know how I can disable the guest account in 12.04?
<Monotoko> I know there isn't really a reason to, as my directory is encrypted and if someone wants in they can just use a liveCD... but it would make me feel far better if the option didn't exist at all
<pepee> mokoloko, guest account?
<Monotoko> pepee: I'm seeing a "guest session" button on the login page
<spacebug-> Monotoko: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62564/how-do-i-disable-the-guest-session
<Monotoko> ahhh thank you spacebug- :)
<spacebug-> yw ;)
<Monotoko_> spacebug-: it worked perfectly! Even too well, I was updating when it restarted lightdm
<Monotoko_> and now I can't get a lock on dpkg to complete the update...
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> kill the app that is locking
<Monotoko_> I think it's already dead... it was the software updater
<Monotoko_> kind of got killed unexpectedly along with everything else in my session XD
<spacebug-> hum ok
<Monotoko_> ...odd, it must be running in the background
<Monotoko_> "Your browser has been updated and needs to be restarted"
<Monotoko_> -.-
<Daekdroom> Monotoko_, look at the bright side! No insane package breakage to deal with.
<markit> hi, I'm using kubuntu 12.04 and seems impossible to me set system wide the default home page, pref() that I put in /etc/firefox/syspref.js or /etc/xul-ext/ubufox.js is ignored
<markit> any tip? I'm becoming mad on this (should be) trivial thing
<Monotoko_> Daekdroom: true, but I don't know what it's updating or where it is o.0
<scientes> 𢭲𠑬𡧲
<scientes> I'm missing those characters, what font do i need to install?
<spacebug-> hard to say when I don't see them either =)
<scientes> its vietnamese
<mkultra_> lol im missing them too
<spacebug-> scientes: do you see them anywhere on your system/webpage or anything?
<scientes> well we are using the same software
<scientes> its fro mhere https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Help:Multilingual_support_%28East_Asian%29
<spacebug-> scientes: look down on that site and you see what fonts
<Belial`> http://pastebin.com/v3FXgje2 - i get this error when i try to erase my usb disk to make a bootable iso. anyone else having this problem in 12.04?
<Ljungmann> Does anyone got experience with UEFI dual booting ? I seem to be affected by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/807801 but don't really know where to go from here.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 807801 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub-update fails to detect windows bootloader on a uefi system" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Caitlin889955> Hello world!
<scientes> spacebug-, it only lists fonts for chinese japaneese, and korean, all which work flawlessly out of the box
<scientes> its only those 3 characters of the vietnamese part that are borked
<Caitlin889955> Who here is using wine 1.5.1? in 12.04?
<spacebug-> scientes: hum ok
<mkultra_> Ω
<scientes> mkultra_, OHM
<mkultra_> does that show up right for you?
<mkultra_> =D
<spacebug-> yes
<scientes> yes, everything else on that page works
<mkultra_> i looked that up + utf 8
<maxb> Yikes. Just installed some updates and my Unity launcher background has gone from a background-image-matching neutral brown to a rather lurid shade of purple :-/
<mkultra_> i modded my flashlight to a 1 watt led, its an old clunker 6 volt big square battery thing that floats.....  tons of battery time with led now
<mkultra_> i just moved my own image into replace theirs
<mkultra_> exported my desktop to what ever was loaded's extensions
<scientes> 畢哿每𠊚生𦋦調得自由吧平等𡗅人品吧權。
<scientes> 每𡥵𠊚調得造化頒咮理智吧良心吧懃沛對處𢭲𠑬𡧲情朋友。
<scientes> see, some characters are missing in ubuntu for vietnamese ^^^
<scientes> the characters that are showing are probably han-unified characters
<pepee> ya, I'm not vietnamese, but I can't see some chars too
<scientes> and ubuntu is actually completely missing vietnamese support :)
<scientes> (by default, that is)
<penguin42> scientes: I assume you have the xfonts-intl-asian package installed?
<Belial`> is the start up disk usb creator working for anyone?
<penguin42> scientes: I think you should submit a bug for that; I guess since some of the characters work and some of them don;t it's a few characters missing in the font
<penguin42> (although when I add that package, even after I do an xset fp rehash I don't see the font in gnome/kde apps, but I do see it in xfontsel
<scientes> penguin42, no its not, as i said, the character that are showing are probably part of the han unification
<scientes> penguin42, many east asian languages use chinese characters, and these are encoded once
<penguin42> scientes: Best file a bug on it, Ubuntu tends to like to support as many languages as possible, so I think it would be noticed
<penguin42> scientes: I'd file the bug against xorg (I'm not sure what would be better)
<Ace> anyone else have problems downloading google-talkplugin?
<FernandoMiguel> not recently
#ubuntu+1 2012-04-07
<Darxus> I just switched to gnome classic for the first time in this precise install, and alt-tab doesn't work?
<Darxus> And I'm apparently not the only one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1953792
<scientes> Darxus, i use gnome-shell
<scientes> oh wait ur using gnome classic
<scientes> wow
<Darxus> ?
<scientes> i thought you said you switched FROM gnome-classic, i.e. upgrade
<scientes> and were just complaining over the new alt-tab behavior that some people dislike
<Darxus> No.  I was looking for a @#%!@# menu of applications to go through to see if they worked with wayland.
<Darxus> Although I do also find the unity alt-tab behavior infuriating, not being able to get back to a specific gnome-terminal without waiting for it to shitf the view.
<Darxus> But the alt-tab bug is known: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/971051
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 971051 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "no alt+tab in gnome classic session" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Yaaaaaa> is it possible to install an oneiric package in precise?
<scientes> Yaaaaaa, yes, but not all packages
<scientes> cause you might break your system
<scientes> Yaaaaaa, what package?
<Yaaaaaa> scientes: gtkpod
<Yaaaaaa> I just found a guide about apt showpkg packagename but there is only the one I have installed available I need the one from oneiric ( the new one just crashes)
<scientes> Yaaaaaa, it wont work with an iPod that has been connected to iTunes at all recently if you do that
<Yaaaaaa> I've never connected it to itunes
<scientes> Yaaaaaa, you should report that bug
<Yaaaaaa> it just crashes all the time. and all the time on "add files"
<scientes> sudo apt-get install gtkpod-dbg gdb
<Yaaaaaa> oneiric it worked fine.
<scientes> and then launch it with gdb gtkpod
<scientes> then type "run"
<scientes> and after it crashes type "bt"
<scientes> and then copy the backtrace and report a bug with a copy of it
<scientes> Yaaaaaa, it doesn't exactly work like that, there are many thing that could be causing it to crash, and they might not be the top lvl binary at all
<scientes> (although you can try)
<scientes> it would really help if you got a backtrace
<Yaaaaaa> working on it
<scientes> by fallowing those instruction i gave
<scientes> awesome!
<scientes> it might be doing it itsself if you get that "error happened" window
<scientes> but the manual way also works
<Yaaaaaa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/918468/
<scientes> dont see that one here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtkpod/+bugs
<scientes> so you should report it with "ubuntu-bug gtkpod"
<Yaaaaaa> what does it mean?
<scientes> i cant tell
<scientes> does the program say anything right before or after that?
<scientes> cause libc is giving an error "raise"
<scientes> we should get what that error is
<scientes> the program might print it when it is dying
<Yaaaaaa> no it just dies when I select the folder I want to add to my ipod
<Yaaaaaa> completely closes and prints some crap to the terminal
<scientes> what does it print, paste that
<Yaaaaaa> 7ff3e42c8000-7ff3e4315000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 1702512                    /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgobject-2.0.so.0.3200.0
<Yaaaaaa> 7ff3e4315000-7ff3e4515000 ---p 0004d000 08:01 1702512                    /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgobject-2.0.so.0.3200.0Aborted (core dumped)
<scientes> ahh, very none-useful
<scientes> well try this http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/universe/g/gtkpod/gtkpod_2.1.0-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/universe/g/gtkpod/gtkpod-data_2.1.0-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<scientes> and do "ubuntu-bug gtkpod" and then copy everything youve pasted so far into it, along with what you said you did when it crashed
<scientes> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/gtkpod
<scientes> <Yaaaaaa> what does it mean?
<scientes> the backtrace says what the program was doing when it crashed, to some degree, helps people know where to look for problems
<scientes> #9  0x00007fffe77be747 in add_selected_dirs
<scientes> precisely what you said :P
<Yaaaaaa> how do I install that .deb since I have newer ver installed already
<scientes> use dpkg -i
<scientes> *sudo dpkg -i
<Yaaaaaa> I never meant to upgrade to precise early >.< I thought it came out april 1st so Iclicked "update"
<scientes> well the only thing that makes it ready to release, is people reporting bugs and getting them fixed
<Yaaaaaa> I don't have a launchpad account
<Yaaaaaa> or I would
<scientes> and you dont want to sign up? is covers everything ubuntu
<Yaaaaaa> im lazy
<Yaaaaaa> thanks for the help :-)
<Yaaaaaa> I reported the bug
<Yaaaaaa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtkpod/+bug/975755
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 975755 in gtkpod (Ubuntu) "when I click add folder it crashes when selecting the folder I want to add " [Undecided,New]
<xrdodrx> I cannot get middle mouse emulation to work in Precise
<xrdodrx> Following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Quirks#A2-button_Mice does not work :(
<xrdodrx> It did in 11.10
<xrdodrx> But xinput set-prop "Primax Kensington Eagle Trackball" 257 1 does work
<xrdodrx> I wonder why?
<nonix4> which pkg to file a bug against for this? $ sudo pvdisplay /dev/sdb10  #   Failed to read physical volume "/dev/sdb10"    # $ udevadm info --query=all --name=/dev/sdb10  # ... E: ID_FS_TYPE=LVM2_member
<nonix4> (so far precise seems to be able to access only about one fourth of storage on this 'puter, rest gives such errors)
<nonix4> hmm, case of pebcak it seems... user error on my side :)
<doda> hi folks, till when can i upload localisation from precise?, i just tested the daily build and the installer is missing a lot of strings for my language
<jokerdino> doda: look into this https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/
<doda> jokerdino: thanka
<doda> *thanks
<MCR> Anyone who got xorg-edgers PPA installed on 12.04 and has Intel gfx ?
<MCR> Yesterdays xorg-server update killed X for me. Purging the PPA would mean a lot of work as it suggests to remove loads of installed packages.
<astraljava> Sadly I just returned the laptop a few days ago. :-/
<MCR> astraljava: Hi. My 12.04 installation is not blessed :P
<astraljava> MCR: Hmm... tricky. Can you pastebinit the Xorg.0.log ?
<MCR> I am on another physical machine right now, so it would be complicated...
<astraljava> MCR: It's also possible that the edgers just haven't kept up, but will do so in a few days.
<astraljava> MCR: You don't have ssh access to it?
<MCR> yes I know. That is my hope. Or my hope was to wake up, make an update and have X back again, but no.
<astraljava> Oh, this isn't ufoai channel. Heh. :)
<htorque> purging the ppa is as simple as downgrading the packages, that shouldn't remove other packages.
<htorque> "sudo apt-get install foo/precise" will downgrade to the precise version of foo.
<MCR> htorque: It suggests to remove many other packages, so I did not do it yet...
<MCR> I am trying to get in contact with ricotz, who maintains the PPA - I will wait for his suggestion...
<MCR> Just wanted to know if I'm alone ;)
<astraljava> MCR: "You'll never walk alone..." :D
 * astraljava is somewhat of a 'pool fan
<MCR> The funny stuff: I am on Linux Mint 9 (Ubuntu 10.04) here now, Docky is working perfectly here and startup time of the system is incredible fast. Emerald worx also, maybe the best solution is to go back :-D
<MCR> but I want Unity back :)
<astraljava> Well, sure, but it'll only be supported for another year anymore. :)
<MCR> yes, was just joking.
<astraljava> Yep. :)
<MCR> Patience seems to be the key here...
 * MCR is not very patient unfortunately...
<astraljava> Especially over the Easter it might be. I believe not many people are working on the release atm.
<MCR> yep - probably:-/
<doda> using a bleeding edgde ppa for xorg on an LTS seems messed up :D
<MCR> Please do not hurt me ;)
<doda> ah, lol, you mean you are on an lts at the moment?
<marjorie> Hi, I have a problem with ia32-libs. How can i delete it?
<MCR> sudo apt-get remove ia32-libs
<Onlyodin> Has the default wallpaper changed for Precise?
<jokerdino> yes it did Onlyodin
<Onlyodin> Then I'm not going crazy. Looks like a tinge of the old colour scheme has crept back in
<jokerdino> i guess so
<MCR> you can now install several ubuntu-wallpapers packages...
<Almindor> hey
<Almindor> I just updated to 12.04 beta and am seeing 2 visual issues, wondering if this is known
<Almindor> 1st is that my java/swing application's main menu is themed wrongly (almost invisible now, font of unselected menu is black on black)
<Almindor> if I select the menu it's white
<Almindor> second is an odd "multiplication" of scrollbacks if I scroll , I noticed this only in the android SDK application
<Almindor> system is x86_64 with nvidia GTS 250 (binary driver)
<Almindor> anyone else had these kind of visual issues?
<Onlyodin> Almindor, have you tried the noveau drivers?
<Almindor> no, I use 3d capabilities (gaming, development, shaders) which the noveau wouldn't provide
<Almindor> the swing menu thing looks like a java/swing theming bug to me tho
<Onlyodin> Understood, but perhaps you should try the noveau driver to confirm it's not that.
<Almindor> well I can do a swintcher and see
<stegbth> hello everybody
<stegbth> how does the udev rules work?
<stegbth> there are some /etc/udev/rules.d/
<lucas-arg> hey guys, im having problems with ubuntu startup, sometimes it stops booting with caps lock key blinking...
<penguin42> lucas-arg: how often?
<stegbth> other are in /lib/udev/rules.d
<lucas-arg> penguin42: pretty often... i have to restart the pc to boot normally
<lucas-arg> penguin42: i thought i was something related with wifi or something like that
<lucas-arg> penguin42: im lost
<penguin42> lucas-arg: And how far does it get before it dies?
<lucas-arg> penguin42: not too much, ive disable splash screen to try to check where is the problem
<Almindor> it seems both the visual problems happen with all 3 drivers (nvidia-current, nvidia-updates and the oss driver)
<Almindor> I'm unable to screenshot the tearing of the scrollbar tho
<Almindor> it refreshes the window on printscreen it seems
<lucas-arg> i think its an ubuntu kernel problem, i havent have this issue with anyother distribution but ubuntu brand... even mint
<Almindor> managed to get a screenshot with timeout function
<Almindor> http://derp.co.uk/89ac3
<Almindor> http://derp.co.uk/a2907
<penguin42> lucas-arg: Yeh a crash with flashing keyboard lights is normally a kernel panic - it's quite difficult to debug when it only happens sometimes and very early; if you can disable the splash and stuff then you have a chance of being able to catch the text of the panic and that might tell you what it is caused by
<lucas-arg> penguin42: is there any log file i can check at least paste so someone can find out whats going wrong?? I think its a wifi card issue, since gnome-networkmanager was working awefull for me i had to uninstall it and use wicd
<penguin42> lucas-arg: That depends how far it gets and how it crashes (and whether it has a chance to write to the disk)
<penguin42> lucas-arg: You could check /var/log/kern.log or /var/log/dmesg*
<lucas-arg> penguin42: ill check them when i get the crash....
<penguin42> lucas-arg: But it's probably best if you try and get the boot to always show you the boot messages so that when it next fails you can see it
<lucas-arg> penguin42: i deleted quiet splash from the kernel boot options...
<penguin42> lucas-arg: You might try the nt.handoff= as well
<penguin42> vt
<lucas-arg> penguin42: whats that option for
<penguin42> lucas-arg: Not entirely sure, but it's virtual terminals
<maxb> Boo, package upgrade uninstalled my current desktop wallpaper
<osirisx11> hi all.. i am having trouble connecting my m-audio oxygen 8 midi keyboard (by usb) to ubuntu studio.. it is listed in lmms input dropdown but not showing up at all in jack
<Kyshtynbai> Hi everyone! I't trying to build a nautilus script in 12.04 and ./configure returns the following error: No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<astraljava> osirisx11: Hi, could you pastebin what lsusb tells you?
<Kyshtynbai> what packege should I install to satisfy such dependence?
<osirisx11> astraljava: http://pastebin.com/u6VM6tJa my lsusb
<astraljava> Kyshtynbai: Most likely libgtk2.0-dev
<Kyshtynbai> thanks
<astraljava> osirisx11: I'm not sure whether this'll work, I'm not seeing any promising lines from that, but try these instructions: http://ricardocabello.com/blog/post/533
<astraljava> osirisx11: Oh, just noticed it's quite outdated.
<spacebug-> is there no icon for user account indicator for the ubuntu-mono-light theme? Changing from Ambiance to Radiance makes all other icons go dark (since the menu goes light) but that icon is still light and hard to see
<astraljava> osirisx11: But the midisport-firmware package seems to be in precise, still, so it's worth a shot.
<astraljava> osirisx111: Also, if you stumble into problems getting it work, I found the link @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1603512, there are helpful further explanations on how to use it.
<Daekdroom> spacebug-, that icon will change when you start Unity again, I believe
<Almindor> what was added in 12.04 that interferes with alt+[q, w or e for example]?
<osirisx111> astraljava: yeah.. it isn't showing in lsusb.. but i know it is connected to usb because it is powered BY usb and it is on
<Almindor> it's virtually a game-breaker feature (many games use alt + key for quickslots etc. essential stuff, example one is Heroes of Newerth where alt+q no longer works)
<stegbth> hm, when i connect a smartcard reader, /dev/ttyUSB0 get owned by group dialout, insteat of pcscd. even when i have 40-libifd-cyberjack6.rules in /etc/udev/rules.d/
<osirisx111> ill try restarting
<stegbth> there i have ATTR{idVendor}=="0c4b", ATTR{idProduct}=="0100", and lsusb shows me the device as 0c4b:0100
<spacebug-> Daekdroom: hum ok
<stegbth> why does this happen?
<Almindor> ah it's the damn HUD
<Almindor> I'd suggest you disable the thing by default, or at least don't catch ALT while fullscreen games are running (if at all detectable...)
<osirisx11> didn't work.. still does not show in lsusb! what could cause it to not show up at all in lsusb?
<astraljava> osirisx11: Have you tried another USB port? Otherwise, I have no idea, sorry.
<osirisx11> i've tried two ports
<astraljava> osirisx11: tail -f /var/log/syslog when you stick it in, maybe you will find some clues there.
 * astraljava steps out the door for a bit
<osirisx11> nothing
<stegbth> my battery is gone. i will try reconnect from an other machine
<termen> Hi all, I run ubuntu 12.04 and I have  a problem/bug with my memory. The longer my machine runs, the fuller the memory gets and finally an application is killed to free memory.
<penguin42> termen: If you open the system monitor and look for things using lots of memory does something in particular grow over time?
<jst> to install latest gnome 3.4 shall I add any ppa, or the packages in the repository are sufficient?
<jst> i mean gnome shell 3.4
<penguin42> jst: Think it's in the main repo
<termen> if i close all applications, memory is not freed
<termen> memory is "lost". no application is using it.
<termen> when I restart my system i have ~1GB free. Then I use my system and after some time, there is arrount ~100MB free. (I use top watch my processes).
<penguin42> termen: OK, so if you are using top, get it to sort by memory used and see which process is growing
<jst> penguin42, actually it is, but some packages are still 3.2
<jst> back to ubuntu after 4 months of arch :)
<jst> ubuntu is so relaxing :)
<penguin42> haha, not tried Arch
<jst> pengui42, actually it's very good... I enjoyed very much using it and learned a lot... but Ubuntu simply works :)
<itaylor57> jst, well i went to freebsd myself
<jst> itaylor57, that will be the next step :)
<termen> none specific. top says have plenty of unused ram:
<termen> 23% java, 11% firefox, 5% empaty, 4% rytmbox, 10* <2%. total <1GB used.
<termen> free reports:
<termen> total mem: 2GB
<termen> used mem: 1975288
<termen> free mem: 75112
<termen> shared: 0
<termen> buffers: 31856
<termen> cached: 23675
<termen> so somehow the memory is disappearing, isnt it?
<penguin42> termen: Please use pastebin for pasting large stuff!
<termen> sorry. I will do so in future.
<penguin42> termen: So your 23% in Java seems quite a bit, the interesting thing is to get the same figures in an hour or so when it's nearer to being full and see what's grown
<termen> @penguin42 as you can see from above free output, its almost full. i have only 100 mb free ram (plus 200mb cached), but applications use only about 1GB. That means, about 700MB of ram was "lost".
<termen> within 4 hours of usage.
<penguin42> termen: Can you pastebin the whole of 'free' for me?
<termen> http://pastebin.com/nhg7dUT3
<Atlantic777> Hi! How safe it is to upgrade to 12.04 now? I need to do the upgrade on all of my machines but can't wait (I have a free week now...). Should I wait?
<penguin42> Atlantic777: Mostly it's OK but still hit a few things now and again and it could still break horribly
<penguin42> Atlantic777: I'd work one machine at a time starting with the one you'd least have a problem with if you had to fix it
<penguin42> Atlantic777: Are they all similar hardware?
<Atlantic777> penguin42: no, netbok (intel atom), amd64 mobile laptop, and amd64 (full) desktop
<Atlantic777> desktop is father's it has to work - always, there's 10.04 now
<penguin42> Atlantic777: Haha yes I know what you mean, I did my fathers machine a couple of days ago
<Atlantic777> I was about to start the clean install on all three.
<penguin42> Atlantic777: Do one at a time I'd say, it'll probably OK unless you hit a hardware-specific issue
<Atlantic777> penguin42: there's no some exotic hardware. I'm just worried about beta->release transition.
<termen> Atlantic777: I would not upgrade you fathers machine, because of unity.
<penguin42> Atlantic777: Oh the release transition isn't normally a big problem; the bigger problem is whether there are still bugs being fixed that occasionally break something again
<Atlantic777> my bad, it's 11.04, with unity
<Atlantic777> that's not a problem
<penguin42> termen: Hey it always depends on the father :-) I gave him 12.04 install but put the MATE Gnome2 clone on it - he's happy
<Atlantic777> I should try MATE then... :)
<termen> As always, it depends ...
<Atlantic777> well, after 2 years on gentoo, how horrible can it be with 12.04 bugs? :D
<penguin42> Atlantic777: Heck oh it'll be easy :-)
<Atlantic777> Then the problem is solved. Thanks. :)
<doda> you don't need mate, gnome classic works fine
<termen> is gnome classic still available in 12.04?
<penguin42> doda: Tried it, it's still not as classic as 2
<termen> penguin42: do you have an idea how to fix this memory issue?
<penguin42> termen: Sorry, missed your pastebin - just let me look at ti
<penguin42> termen: That 'free' isn't actually too bad  - a lot of the memory is in the buffers/cache which will automatically free itself when needed, so don't worry about it; from the top it looks like the Java is the big boy, but repeat the same thing in a little while and see what's growing
<topyli> after your machine runs for a while, linux will happily use all available memory and even swap some. it's not a problem
<penguin42> topyli: Yeh but he's getting some out-of-memories - and that shouldn't happen!  So the trick is to figure out the figures that are important
<topyli> sure, the kernel might have all kinds of memory management issues, but that's how it's designed to be. when it doesn't work, *then* there is a problem :)
<penguin42> nod
<jaison1> How do I add shutdown to dash again?  I think yesterday's updates removed it.
<john_892> Depending on what update you did...shutdown and restart are no longer in dash
<maxb> Hmm. Mounted removable drives don't seem to be showing up in my launcher any more, either
<maxb> to CCSM!
<maxb> Weird, my "Show Devices" setting had ended up on Never
<Daekdroom> Shutdown and restart aren't in Dash anymore because they're available through HUD
<pangolin> Where do I put the libflashplayer.so file I got from Adobe?
<astraljava> $ ll /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<astraljava> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 37 Mar 29 18:57 /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so -> /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin
<astraljava> And then that points to /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<pangolin> thank you
<CJKay> For future reference, anyone that uses an Intel HDA soundcard, specifically on the Dell L501X, should refer to http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel
<CJKay> Worked for me, after trying out just about every other supposed bugfix on earth
<MCR> xorg-edgers PPA for intel gfx is fixed again
<ubuntu1004> buona sera!
<atpa8a> hey
<atpa8a> teach me some linux :P
<atpa8a> latest kernel fails and reboot with xen... how can i capture the output?
<penguin42> atpa8a: I thought you could get a text console with one of the xen command line tools; years since I used xen though
<atpa8a> penguin42: the error happens when xen loads the kernel or initramfs
<penguin42> atpa8a: How do you know?
<atpa8a> by the messages... also 3.2.0-20 does load fine, but 3.2.0-22 fails
<penguin42> pastebin the messages?
<atpa8a> that's what i need to figure out :)
<atpa8a> for 3.2.0-22 it prints the panic (i think) and reboots
<atpa8a> question is how can i capture that
<penguin42> oh, before you have the chance to capture it?
<atpa8a> yup
<penguin42> atpa8a: How are you starting it?
<atpa8a> xen hypervisor then the kernel
<penguin42> atpa8a: what command are you using?
<atpa8a> you mean? it's just grub
<penguin42> atpa8a: Hang on a sec, is it the host that's rebooting or a xen guest?
<atpa8a> the host
<penguin42> oh ok, sorry
<atpa8a> np :) good thing it works with 3.2.0-20 and i can even start a couple of guests
<penguin42> atpa8a: Try adding panic=120 to the command line, that should wait a couple of minutes before reboot
<atpa8a> cool, will try
<atpa8a> now... http://wiki.xen.org/wiki/Assign_Hardware_to_DomU_with_PCIBack_as_module
<atpa8a> trying to translate that to ubuntu
<atpa8a> created /etc/modprobe.d/install-mpt2sas.conf
<penguin42> atpa8a: You're trying to pass the RAID card to the guest?
<penguin42> hairy!
<atpa8a> trying :) not sure will do that
<atpa8a> didn't work with other distros
<penguin42> I'd get the rest to work solidly first!
<atpa8a> just thought i've a guest setup, so might as well test it
<atpa8a> penguin42: it all seems good, on a 3.2.0-20 kernel
<atpa8a> softdep mpt2sas pre: xen-pciback
<atpa8a> oops
<atpa8a> http://paste.ubuntu.com/919055/
<lucaspeng> I am trying out 12.04, whenever I try to change or create keyboard shortcut, system setting crash. Is this normal?
<Daekdroom> It shouldn't happen.
<lucaspeng> I am using a fresh install beta2.
<Daekdroom> Let me check if it happens to me too
<Daekdroom> Try updating
<lucaspeng> already update to latest using main server.
<Daekdroom> then it's not a fresh install ^o)
<Daekdroom> Oh wait. I see what you mean.
<Daekdroom> Well, it didn't crash for me.
<lucaspeng> I meant I installed beta2 and then update.
<lucaspeng> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/932551
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 932644 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #932551 gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [High,Fix released]
<atpa8a> penguin42: note tho... that the modprobe.d stuff doesn't matter for the kernel crash
<penguin42> atpa8a: You mean it crashes with or without it?
<Daekdroom> lucaspeng, that bug is a duplicate for a bug report that is marked as 'fix release'
<Daekdroom> but it is possible it started happening again after other update.
<Daekdroom> *released
<AlfE_> hello
<atpa8a> penguin42: yes, but only 3.2.0-22
<atpa8a> penguin42: 3.2.0-20 works with or without
<atpa8a> the modprobe.d trick itself doesn't seem to work
<AlfE_> i can't set usb storage devices to automatically mount everytime i plug them in
<atpa8a> i've a hunch that it's somewhere in initramfs but update-initramfs doesn't seem to bring that module config into it
<penguin42> atpa8a: OK, so add that panic=120 thing and see what 3.2.0-22 does
<Peace-> intel 945gm , unable to get 3d
<Peace-> glxinfo
<Peace-> name of display: :0
<Peace-> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation
<AlfE_> in xsession-errors it says plasma-desktop(3255)/plasma StatusNotifierItemSource::refreshCallback: DBusMenu disabled for this application
<atpa8a> penguin42: didn't work if i add it to the kernel... let's see if it helps if i add it to the hypervisor
<penguin42> atpa8a: I can't remember the details of how xen boots, you're probably best asking in a xen channel
<atpa8a> i am :)
<atpa8a> didn't help for the hypervisor either
<atpa8a> penguin42: any comment on modprobe.d stuff?
<lucaspeng> Daekdroom, I found the reason. I tried to use keybinding like Ctrl-Alt-Q, but windows manager interpret it as ctrl-q, so the window close.
<penguin42> atpa8a: Nah, I've never tried to pass a device through
<atpa8a> but just in general... am i doing it right?
<lucaspeng> Daekdroom, but I always use this short cut in previous version.
<atpa8a> penguin42: just the modprobe.d stuff :) not the specific modules
<penguin42> atpa8a: I'd be tempted to add ' around the (...) bit, I've never used the softdep bit
<atpa8a> penguin42: even install mpt2sas /sbin/modprobe etc. didn't work
<atpa8a> wouldn't mpt2sas driver initialized in the initrd?
<atpa8a> and thus before the modprobe gets into the picture?
<penguin42> atpa8a: I'd think it would get pulled in in initrd, but I think update-initrd pulls various bits of config in, now where it pulls in the module config from I can't rmeember
<atpa8a> ok :) penguin42, thanks a bunch
<atpa8a> i'll see if i can make some sense out of it
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> it did pull my modprobe.d into the initrd...
<penguin42> atpa8a: So is this what broke your .22 ?
<atpa8a> nope
<atpa8a> it wasn't working before i started messing with modprobe.d
<georgelappies> hi all, when my screen goes into standby mode (switches of) one of the cores of the laptop starts running at max, as soon as I log back in it drops to normal. How can I determine what this process is thats doing this?
<penguin42> georgelappies: Can you login remotely via ssh?
<atpa8a> penguin42: i got it i think! needed to add xen-pciback to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<penguin42> atpa8a: Ah yeh, so it'll generally add all the modules you think you'll need to get your root and any other critical filesystems
<atpa8a> and now! tada!
<atpa8a>  sudo xm pci-list-assignable-devices
<atpa8a> 0000:01:00.0
<ssfdre38> hey how can i give my java more ram?
<georgelappies> penguin42: good idea, let me set that up
<atpa8a> ssfdre38: -Xmx, google it
<penguin42> georgelappies: Then just watch top remotely
<Monotoko> hey guys
<Monotoko> how do I set a screensaver in 12.04?
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> same result tho...
<atpa8a> i can see the scsi card in the guest but a PV on the raid is not recognized
<penguin42> atpa8a: Can you see partitions or other data on it?
<atpa8a> hmm
<penguin42> or for that matter do the discs show up in /proc/scsi/scsi in the guest or /proc/partitions?
<atpa8a> nothing in /proc/partitions
<atpa8a> /proc/scsi/scsi is empty
<penguin42> does the mpt sas module load in the guest?
<atpa8a> shows loaded
<penguin42> anything in dmesg from it?
<penguin42> (in the guest)
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> mpt2sas0: _base_event_notification: timeout
<atpa8a> mpt2sas0: failure at drivers/scsi/mpt2sas/mpt2sas_scsih.c:7628/_scsih_probe()!
<atpa8a> no worky :( same as with another distro host
<penguin42> atpa8a: If I had to guess I'd guess at problems with interrupting mapping into the guest - it's not trivial
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> alright :) scratch that idea then
<atpa8a> just wanted to retest in ubuntu
<penguin42> atpa8a: It might be possible, don't know - things like some of the VT extensions on the hardware are supposed to help - but never tried to do it
<atpa8a> seems like it's at best untested to pci passthru a scsi controller
<atpa8a> penguin42: i've all the VT-d stuff in the hardware and iommu is enabled
<penguin42> atpa8a: You've made sure the host hasn't loaded the mpt sas controller?
<atpa8a> with the other distro (i think Arch) that i tried i got the same result
<atpa8a> penguin42: yes, the pv/vg disappeared from the host
<atpa8a> #xen said then that it's very untested
<atpa8a> they mostly passthru vga cards and some such
<atpa8a> which i imagine is a lot different then scsi controllers
<penguin42> atpa8a: It looks like someone has managed it on KVM http://www.mail-archive.com/kvm@vger.kernel.org/msg14124.html
<penguin42> atpa8a: There are two challenges, the address mapping and the interrupt mapping
<penguin42> anyway, time for some TV
<atpa8a> enjoy
<atpa8a> thanks for your help
<georgelappies> penguin42: it is compiz, as soon as the screen blacks out it maxes one of the cores at 100%
<hellyeah> is someone know how can i take file from ftp address in browser to my home folder
<georgelappies> penguin42: i was running proprietary amd driver, just uninstalled it and will reboot and test again
<Monotoko> hmm.. any way to set a screensaver in 12.04 guys? I can't find it :c
<hellyeah> why 12.04 executes application late
<hellyeah> ?
<kaziweb>  whenever I click on cairo doc's application applet Ubuntu software center opens at the same time. can any one help me? I'm using 12.04
<georgelappies> ok confirmed it, when using the ati proprietary driver, compiz maxes at 100% usage when screens dims out. Using the kernel Mesa driver this doesn't happen.
<bjsnider> !find /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libxul.pc
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libxul.pc does not exist in precise
<jamjam> hi, why can't 11.10 & 12.04 recognize my radeon hd 5570? ubuntu logo shows up on installation but hangs with random pixels :/
<davidF> hey all. I have a quick question. I am trying to install 12.04 and I keep getting a black screen Help?
<davidF> note: I am on my phone. sorry for any typos
<davidF> if I use nomodeset I can boot in, but then when trying to go through the actual install I get an error
<davidF> i am using an early 2009 iMac
<FreeRun> hi
<davidF> hey
<FreeRun> i have problem with "F10" shortcut, cannot to disable
<FreeRun> solution with adding file in gtk3 folder
<FreeRun> don;t work coz i don't have such folder
<FreeRun> any oher options in keybord, gconf and compiz preferences don't work
<penguin42> atpa8a: One of the things in that message I pointed you to says they were using MSI - if you can persuade the guest and host to do the same it might be a better bet
<davidF> any help from anyone? :(
<penguin42> davidF: What error?
<davidF> i do not recall off hand. I deleted the partition and am now retrying.
<davidF> from scratch
<penguin42> always good to get the exact error!
<davidF> ha ha ha  okay. new error.
<Wolfsherz> hello, someone else having problems with the close button on the top left in fullscreen applications? it is not round but looks somewhat wierd, cannot describe it well, because my english is not that good. the button should be round, but it looks like two buttons overlap just a few pixels...
<davidF> partition 1 on dev/sdb have been written but we have been unabke to inform the kernel of the change, probably because it/they are in use. As a result
<davidF> the old partitions will remain in use. You should probably restart before makibg further changes
<davidF> hiw can i restart in the middle ofinstalling?
<penguin42> davidF: Hmm it shouldn't do that - were you running the installer on it's own or from the 'try ubuntu' bit ?
<davidF> From try ubuntu. because of the  error i got before, which was just a black screen woth an uunderscore, i found a tutorial to fix it by turning off... something, i forget it verbatim, but then it said expicitly to use try ubuntu
<penguin42> davidF: OK, make sure before you run the installer you haven't got any of the partitions on the disk mounted
<davidf> oops ha ha
<davidf> oha! this is the error i got!
<davidf> executing 'grub-install/dev/sda' failed This is a fatal error
<davidf> is this related to the black screen i got earlierk?
<penguin42> davidf: Don't think so; the black screen sounds like a graphics problem (given it was fixed with nomodeset), that sounds like a problem with grub/efi or something similar being a Mac - please file a bug
<davidf> and then i get a x"installer crashed" notification.
<penguin42> davidf: So assuming you have a launchpad account, open a terminal and run    ubuntu-bug ubiquity   and it'll file the install logs
<davidf> i will file a bug later. My internet is borked for awhile lol. whoch os why my Is are not capittalized and there aee letters next to punctuation
<penguin42> davidf: OK
<penguin42>  ZfoodX
<Wolfsherz> hello, someone else having problems with the close button on the top left in fullscreen applications? it is not round but looks somewhat wierd, cannot describe it well, because my english is not that good. the button should be round, but it looks like two buttons overlap just a few pixels...
<trism> Wolfsherz: probably bug 927441 looks like it will be fixed in 5.10.0
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 927441 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "Far left character in panel (and launcher popups) distorted" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927441
<Wolfsherz> oh many thanks trism  :)
<plut0> i just upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04 and the bootup process never finishes, i'm stuck at the ubuntu screen, i can however ssh in to troubleshoot. dmesg: http://pastebin.com/fhMzjP4D
<penguin42> plut0: OK, so it seems it doesn't like the graphics driver - please bug report that, and then I think your best chance is probably to try installing the Nvidia binary driver if it supports your card
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> penguin42: i noticed that too
<maxb> What on earth is apport doing when I click "SHow details" on a crash?
<maxb> >10 seconds to merely bring up the details of a crash report on modern hardware seems ... excessive
<atpa8a> penguin42: tho... don't seem to be able to enable msi in the guest
<penguin42> atpa8a: Hmm, not sure what to suggest then - I'd ask a xen specific channel
<atpa8a> penguin42: found something
<atpa8a> trying
<atpa8a> penguin42: no luck :(
<ggreer> the 11.10 installed had an option to encrypt the / partition. I don't see that in the 12.04 installer
<ggreer> if I want everything encrypted (not just my home folder), how do I do that?
<ggreer> *11.10 installer
<astraljava> ggreer: You have to use the alternate installer.
<ggreer> aw
<lgp171188> When I open emacs in a X window in my up-to-date Ubuntu Precise 64-bit installation, I find that emacs window doesn't have a menu bar or a toolbar which I am sure were there in emacs on Oneiric. Is this expected behaviour or a known issue?
<BarkingFish> evening guys. trying to install a flashplayer plugin for kubuntu 12.04, flashplugin-installer is installed but won't run, and can't get it from adobe's site - any ideas?
<MrChrisDruif> !restricted | BarkingFish
<ubottu> BarkingFish: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MrChrisDruif> Should get you along I think, it *should* have been updated for precise
<BarkingFish> Thank you MrChrisDruif - I know how I'm supposed to get it, what I'm saying is, I can't :)
<BarkingFish> The adobe site has an apt for Ubuntu 10.04 and higher, but firefox won't open it as it doesn't know how, and the flashplugin-installer doesn't work. It won't install anything :)
<MrChrisDruif> Shouldn't that apt be opened by the software center?
<BarkingFish> I use apper, but either way, Firefox won't touch it, and I have no idea how to configure it :)
<yofel> BarkingFish: if you have partner enabled, install adobe-flashplugin instead
<yofel> that's what I use + adobe-flash-properties-kde
<BarkingFish> yofel: I don't think I have partner enabled in my pools, I'll check :)
<BarkingFish> what would be the line for that, yofel? I tried deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise partner - do I need to include the main universe etc?
<Dizzi_> hey all. I am having a wierd issue
<Dizzi_> I just installed 12.04 beta 2 (first install in a long, long time) and my screen resolution can not go higher than 1280X768
<Monotoko> does anyone know how I can have a screen saver in 12.04? My TV is a plasma so it may burn in without one :c
<Dizzi_> when my monitors actual resolution is 1920X1200
<bjsnider> Dizzi_, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Jeruvy> Monotoko, you don't get burn in on plasma's.  You may suffer from persistance. But it goes away.
<bjsnider> since when?
<Monotoko> Jeruvy, would still rather have a screensaver...
<Monotoko> that's what they are for isn't it?
<BarkingFish> yofel: I think Houston has a very big problem.  Somewhere on one of our pools, the precise-security pool, there's a Sources file which is shot.
<BarkingFish> I don't know who needs to sort this, whether it's me (something bogged at my end) or if this is a pool issue, I suspect it's the other end.
<Jeruvy> Monotoko, you could try this, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/10/enable-screensavers-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<yofel> BarkingFish: define "shot"... hash sum mismatch?
<BarkingFish> I'l PM you the error message
<Monotoko> Jeruvy, thank you... do you know why they removed screen savers? Are they planning to put them back or not?
<Jeruvy> Monotoko, I advocated eliminating them, so I couldn't say with any certainty.  Feel free to keep asking :)
<Dizzi_> bjsnider how exactly? >_> been a long, long time
<bjsnider> Dizzi_, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log from a terminal
<Monotoko> Jeruvy, reasoning? I thought they looked quite nice (not after a flame war or anything, just curious)
<Jeruvy> Monotoko, I think they are a waste of resources.
<Monotoko> Jeruvy, human resources or machine resources?
<Jeruvy> Monotoko, machine :)
<Dizzi_> lokay bjsnider I've done that... what am I looking for?
<Jeruvy> probably human also tho ;)
<bjsnider> Dizzi_, just pastebin it
<Monotoko> Jeruvy, I see... I'd just rather see something other than a blank screen when I press the ctrl+alt+L key  - is there any way to set it so it just shows the prompt for the password?
<Dizzi_> bjsnider http://pastebin.com/Dvedpg7n I can see that it is reading my resolution right
<Dizzi_> but it is just not displaying it correctly
<Jeruvy> Monotoko, you're asking the wrong guy. Sorry.
<bjsnider> Dizzi_, you're using the vesa graphics driver, is what the issue is
<bjsnider> use a real driver
<Dizzi_> Okay. is that because I'm on a macintosh? or just because it is a brand new install?
<bjsnider> how old a mac is that?
<Dizzi_> 09
<ggreer> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasma_display#Screen_burn-in
<bjsnider> even an old one should have underlying hardware that offers something better than vesa
<ggreer> looks like plasma displays suffer from burn-in
<Dizzi_> okay. hwo would I change/update them?
<bjsnider> Dizzi_, pastebin this command: lspci
<Monotoko> ... how do I take a screenshot? I'm trying to report a bug, pressing the print screen key and nothing is coming up... has it changed from how it used to be? (I ran 10.04 up until a few days ago... so I'm trying to learn my way around, bear with me!)
<Dizzi_> http://pastebin.com/Hh5QxQfE
<Monotoko> ahhh... it won't print screen while I'm right clicked -.-
<Dizzi_> lol
<bjsnider> oh good. they picked nvidia and broadcom. no issues there...
<bjsnider> i thought they used all-intel
<Dizzi_> late 2009 uses all intel I blieve, with the i5 processors etc.
<Dizzi_> mine is early 09
<bjsnider> well, the preferred driver for that stuff is nouveau. no idea why it isn't being autoselected
<bjsnider> it should be in the aforementioned log, but you only pastebinned part of it
<Dizzi_> nope. that's everything that came up
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> you used cat
<bjsnider> use gedit or something and you'll see all of it
<Dizzi_> unless I need to do cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log and then lspci in the same window?
<ggreer> I'm trying to use the alternate installer and I get an error about no kernel modules found
<Dizzi_> oops
<Dizzi_> okay. so; how can I fix this issue bjsnider?
<Dizzi_> Would simply installing something from the software centre work?
<Dizzi_> I tried installing "firmware for nvidia graphics cards'
<ggreer> this is the 12.04 beta 2 for i386
<Dizzi_> going to try rebooting
<bjsnider> Dizzi_, first pastebin the entire log
<Dizzi_> well... That didn't work at all
<Dizzi_> so, when installing: I had to use the 'nomodeset' command. and I need to do this every time I boot. Is this a part of the issue?
<Dizzi_> bjsnider Any other suggestions?
<bjsnider> pastebin the whole xorg.0.og
<Dizzi_> I did :S
<Dizzi_> that was everything that is in the terminal
<Dizzi_> http://pastebin.com/Dvedpg7n
<bjsnider> gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log select all copy paste into pastebin
<Dizzi_> http://pastebin.com/RH7kG2Wf
<ggreer> wow, unetbootin will report success if you unplug the usb stick while it's copying files
<Dizzi_> that's a bug 0_o
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 0 could not be found
<ggreer> well until recent versions it wouldn't even detect usb drives on OS X
<Monotoko> lol ubottu
<ggreer> so... it's gotten better over time
<Dizzi_> yeah, I'm on a mac right now and having some wierd issues
<Dizzi_> but my harddrives will be read simply
<Dizzi_> :P
<mongo> hrm, shouldn't a kernel upgrade call m-a scripts?
<mongo> the last kernel upgrade didn't kick off openvswitch-datapath-dkms
<scientes> mongo, openvswitch is very new
<scientes> mongo, therefore, its probably a bug
<mongo> scientes: ya, trying to track it down, it may be due to ubuntu backporting vs. reving kernel version
<scientes> yeah i thought vswitch was a 3.3 thing
<scientes> and precise uses 3.2
<mongo> scientes: it's in the mainline in 3.3
<mongo> but it works fine in 3.2
<scientes> a workaround could be to use the mainline kernel ppa
<scientes> and track the 3.3 kernel instead
<mongo> na, no apparmor in the mainline kernel
<bjsnider> Dizzi_, nomodeset is the problem
<mongo> it works fine, I just have to run m-a
<scientes> mongo, apparmor has been merged into mainline
<Dizzi_> ah. if I don't use nomodeset ubuntu doesn't boot...
<mongo> scientes: ubuntu's doesn't work with the mainline aa
<scientes> mongo, 3.4rc1 and 3.3rcX worked fine with precise for me
<scientes> with no errors
<scientes> unlike what i got with 3.2rcs on 11.10 before
<mongo> scientes: did you have the ubuntu special sauce?
<scientes> mongo, no, pure mainline
<Dizzi_> :(
<scientes> Dizzi_, are you using nouveau, radeo, etc?
<Dizzi_> I don't think so?
<scientes> <Dizzi_> I tried installing "firmware for nvidia graphics cards'
<mongo> scientes: check to see if it did actually load profiles, mine would not as it wanted 3.2 compat
<Dizzi_> I did
<scientes> AFAIK only radeon has a strong need for non-free firmware
<scientes> mongo, well, i used bootchart and i apparmor parsing was very big cpu user
<scientes> otherwise i dont really deal with apparmor
<bjsnider> nouveau will not work unless kms is enabled
<scientes> but i know some part of it got merged into mainline, and unlike 3.2 on maverick, i don't get any errors booting anymore
<skel> with virt-manager / libvirtd, I used to be able to connect without root privs (ie. as my standard) it seems thats changed in 12.04. anyone know how I can get back to that config?
<Dizzi_> so, bjsnider, cann I enable kms with nomodeset ?
<scientes> Dizzi_, no
<Dizzi_> well darn
<scientes> Dizzi_, because nomodeset means "turn off kms"
<bjsnider> nomodeset is telling the kernel kms=off
<Dizzi_> guess I'm SOL them
<mongo> skel: add the user to the libvirtd group
<Dizzi_> *then
<Dizzi_> ah. gotcha
<bjsnider> you'll have to find another way to boot that kernel
<Dizzi_> it will not boot with nomodeset on and I'm not experienced enough to know what to do ha ha
<scientes> Dizzi_, you could try nvidia propritary, which doesn't use modesetting
<bjsnider> Dizzi_, there are ubuntu wiki pages regarding special issues with crackbooks. you might find one for your flavour
<bjsnider> eg, macbook 2,1
<mongo> I have iPXE booting net installs working on my local apt repo :) pretty sweet
<scientes> mongo, i like apt-cacher-ng better
<mongo> scientes: well I don't have the power to put files on the world repos
<scientes> mongo, apt-cacher-ng just mean you dont have to download the whole thing
<mongo> iPXE uses relitive paths so it has to live in the netboot tree
<mongo> but yes if I had the power to put a single text file on the repo http net installs work great
<scientes> mongo, again, just use apt-cacher-ng
<mongo> scientes: it doesn't let you add files to the repo scientes
<scientes> Dizzi_, did you see my suggestion? use nvidia propritary instead of nouveau, that might work
<skel> mongo: same deal after usermod -G libvirtd <myuser>
<mongo> I so use it for my hosts
<mongo> skel: did you log out and back in?
<Dizzi_> no I didn't. I'll try that scientes
<ggreer> "no packages matching running kernel 3.2.0-20-generic-pae in archive"
<scientes> skel, yeah you have to log out and in, its annoying, but you have to do it
<skel> mongo: completely or just open a new shell?
<skel> hmm o
<ggreer> I'm getting that with the 12.04 alternate installer :/
<skel> *ok
<skel> brb
<Dizzi_> I'm assuming that is is "NVidia binary X.Org driver ('current' driver)"
<scientes> skel, also realize, that adding yourself to libvirtd and then installing lxc is a massive security hole
<scientes> (maybe i should report that)
<scientes> Dizzi_, yes, nvidia-current
<Dizzi_> sweet. downloading
<agoodm> very interesting
<scientes> Dizzi_, that is propritary, which has alot of its own problems, so you should also report a problem with nouveau
<mongo> scientes: http://pastebin.com/5jUhCEJP
<scientes> agoodm, what?
<agoodm> xorg-edgey ppa intel driver and related files provide MUCH better graphical performance on this x220, only one issue encountered so far
<mongo> if that file existed as the url shoes (self ref) you can install via http and pxe boot
<Dizzi_> where do I report the problem?
<Dizzi_> first time using linus in years
<scientes> mongo, whats even cooler, is booting the livecd over PXE/nfs
<Dizzi_> *linux
<mongo> scientes: nfs requires nfs ;) this is all http :)
<Dizzi_> (And the first time I did not know what I was doing and wiped my sisters comouter ha ha... ha)
<scientes> agoodm, xorg-edgers is great :P
<scientes> mongo, i think i've done it with http with the fedora liveCD
<skel> libvirtd group add helped, thanks guys =]
 * skel salutes
<mongo> scientes: ya fedora/rhel allows a method= arg
<agoodm> people suggested id run into severe problems and shouldnt use it unless I wanted to break my install, but ive experienced the opposite so far
<scientes> skel, note what i said, adding to libvirtd can break your security, esp if you install lxc
<scientes> ...which im wondering whether i should report
<Dizzi_> okay. I installed the nvidia drivers. should I reboot or is that all?
<scientes> Dizzi_, yes, reboot cause you have nouveau module loaded, and thats the easiest way to unload it
<Dizzi_> okay. great. Fingers crossed!
<Dizzi_> and I won't need to use nomodeset correct, scientes?
<ggreer> also, guided partitioning in the alternate installer creates no swap
<ggreer> and the boot partition is tiny. only 250MB
<mongo> ggreer: how much ram did you have?
<ggreer> 1.5GB
<mongo> 250 is ok for boot IMHO
<scientes> Dizzi_, well, you should never need nomodeset, but yes, nvidia wont try to use kvm, as it doesn't support it
<scientes> *kms
<ggreer> with enough kernel upgrades it gets full
<ggreer> and with a 160GB hard drive, why not be safe and make 512MB for /boot? it's less than 1% of the size of the drive
<ggreer> *less than one half of one percent
<mongo> ya, they should be marking them obsolete
 * scientes doesn't use /boot
<scientes> unless you want dm-crypt
<ggreer> I do
<ggreer> that's why I'm trying to get this alternate installer working
<mongo> ggreer: when you have 100's of guests that adds up :)
<scientes> ggreer, there is also ecryptfs, which doesn't slow down programs the same
<scientes> ggreer, which is what the regular installer supports
<ggreer> the regular installer only let me encrypt my user directory
<scientes> ggreer, ecryptfs can be setup other ways
<scientes> ggreer, but yes, home direcyory only usually
<scientes> ggreer, but with the evil maid attack on the kernel still open, it doesn't really make much difference
<scientes> unless you keep sensitive stuff in your /etc or /var
<ggreer> or swap
<ggreer> it's really easy to leak data out of your home directory
<mongo> to be fair apps shove lots of sensitive stuff in /etc and /var
<scientes> ggreer, if you use encrypted home it will encrypt your swap
<mongo> like pain text passwords
<mongo> err plain
<scientes> and the big gain on those is ptrace protections
<scientes> which ubuntu now has with the mainlines yama security module
<scientes> otherwise programs can just sniff the passwords out of another apps's ram
<scientes> e.g. firefox passwords would be accessable to any process running as the same user, even if you set a master password
<scientes> but not anymore with ptrace protections (if you use a master password, or maybe integration with seahorse(?))
<ggreer> I thought you have to be root to read another the address space of another process
<mongo> scientes: I just confirmed that the mainline kernel ppa is not enforcing aa profiles
<Dizzi_> It worked! thanks people!
<scientes> ggreer, man ptrace
<scientes> ggreer, certain programs can disallow it explicitely
<scientes> which openssh does for example
<scientes> but the yama says you can only ptrace child processes, unless you are root
<scientes> (or some CAP_SYS)
<scientes> which means that strace FOO, and ltrace foo, and gdb foo, still work
<scientes> but not strace -p PID, gdm -p FOO, etc
<ggreer> the manpage says it only works for child processes?
<mongo> (Kernel needs AppArmor 2.4 compatibility patch.)
<scientes> ggreer, "              Since Ubuntu 10.10, PTRACE_ATTACH is not allowed against arbitrary matching-uid processes. The traced "child" must  be
<scientes>               a  descendant  of  the tracer or must have called prctl(2) using PR_SET_PTRACER, with the pid of the tracer (or one of
<scientes>               its ancestors).  For more details, see /etc/sysctl.d/10-ptrace.conf.
<scientes> "
<scientes> thats been mainlined
<ggreer> this alternate installer is driving me crazy. I'm trying to select "physical volume for encryption" and it silently selects "do not use the partition"
<agoodm> I wish the dash search thing was a bit faster
<scientes> agoodm, use "locate"
<agoodm> presently when I hit super syn and press enter ive pressed enter too fast for it to realise I want synaptic (the first result) and have to press enter again...
<scientes> gord, works with gnome-shell
<agoodm> if I do it slower it works first time
<agoodm> like I just installed gconf editor and cus I wasnt sure if id get the right result I was slower
<agoodm> super gconf enter and bam in there
<ggreer> another bug in the installer: I can only select US time zones
<agoodm> im more frustrated by the mouse acceleration situation :(
<spacebug-> where is the config for my icons on the launcher?
<physically_fit> so, how do force Precise Pangolin (12.04) to be installed via command line?
<physically_fit> do I
<spacebug-> physically_fit: checkout do-release-upgrade
<spacebug-> might have to install that pacakge first
<physically_fit> spacebug-, thanks but it does nothing
<Fyodorovna> physically_fit, do you mean upgrade?
<physically_fit> Fyodorovna, yes
<Fyodorovna> physically_fit, from what?
<Daekdroom> do-release-upgrade -d
<Daekdroom> '-d' makes it look for a development release
<physically_fit> Fyodorovna, from 11.10
<Fyodorovna> physically_fit, ^^^ the command from Daekdroom is the one from alt-f2
<physically_fit> Daekdroom and Fyodorovna thanks you both, that seems to be working
<physically_fit> bye-bye
<ActionParsnip> hi guys, If I log into Unity2D and run:  compiz --replace     the dash doesn't appear.Has anyone seen this?
<spacebug-> compiz is not used in unity-2d right?
<Daekdroom> spacebug-, you can use it.
<spacebug-> ok
<ActionParsnip> spacebug-: no, but it appears Unity isn't an option in my login screen
<Daekdroom> To be honest, I think unity-2d is compatible with almost any window manager.
<ActionParsnip> spacebug-: and compiz etc runs ok
<Daekdroom> It's not a plug in to metacity like Unity is to compiz.
<ActionParsnip> just a sec
<wolfslord> I just updated my ubuntu 12.04 and Gogle Chrome stoped running Flash
<spacebug-> hum ok
<wolfslord> any clues why?
<wolfslord> also Firefox is not running flash, even with the plugin
<Daekdroom> I had that issue with Flashplugin earlier, but there was an update to the package that fixed it.
<Myrtti> well there is an update ^
<Daekdroom> and by earlier I meant today.
<Myrtti> my chromium just complains "boo no plugin"
<wolfslord> mine was working just fine, then I updated
<wolfslord> and stoped working
<wolfslord> i'm trying to reinstall the plugin to see if it works, but as Google Chrome doesn't use the plugin I don't know what to do
<ActionParsnip> screw it, I'll stay 2D, it's faster anyway
<wolfslord> So,  does anyone knows what can I do to make Flash work again?
<spacebug-> wolfslord: reinstall flashplugin-installer
<len> Is is safe to upgrade to 12.04 beta2 if you're using fglrx drivers?
<ActionParsnip> wolfslord: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<scientes> ActionParsnip, i don't know about you, but i have a hard time trying to be 2D
<ActionParsnip> len: i'd uninstall them first, then upgrade then reinstall them
<wolfslord> ok, i just reinstalled flashplugin and firefox is working again
<wolfslord> let try with chrome
<spacebug-> ActionParsnip: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop That should install the files again if they are screwed. Look in /usr/share/xsessions to see all you have installed
<wolfslord> yeah, working too
<ActionParsnip> spacebug-: I'm fine with 2D, it runs better anyway, plus no junky compiz breaking stuff :D
<ActionParsnip> wolfslord: nice
<spacebug-> oh well ;)
<ActionParsnip> spacebug-: Unity session is available, had to reinstall unity package but boots to wallpaper only
<ActionParsnip> 2D is fine
<spacebug-> I run 2D in virtualbox to get better performance
<spacebug-> on desktop is not unity I would probably run gnome-fallback and cairo-dock
<wolfslord> i shouldn't make diference since chrome (as i read) doesn't use flashplugin, but its working again. Strange
<spacebug-> if*
<ActionParsnip> wolfslord: it will use it if it's available
<wolfslord> well, that explains something
<wolfslord> also in my gedit the name of the Go language is being tranlated to portuguese "Ir"
<wolfslord> it should stay untranslated
<Daekdroom> File a bug report.
<ActionParsnip> wolfslord: same in all editors?
<ActionParsnip> wolfslord: tried leafpad?
<wolfslord> well I only use gedit
<wolfslord> and its the only gui one I have here
<ActionParsnip> wolfslord: I gave another to try, see if its only affecting gedit....
<wolfslord> ok which should I install to test it
<wolfslord> ?
<ActionParsnip> wolfslord: well....yeah
<wolfslord> which one?
<ActionParsnip> leafpad
<wolfslord> I only know gedit
<wolfslord> ok
<wolfslord> let me do it
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  various commands keep on complainging about not being able to find /lib/i386-linux-gnu/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<Daekdroom> Q-FUNK, are you on 64-bitS?
<Q-FUNK> 32
<ActionParsnip> Q-FUNK: I dont have that in 32bit or 64bit
<spacebug-> I have that lib under a 64bit directory
<ActionParsnip> I do have /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<spacebug-> actually in three places
<spacebug-> http://pastebin.com/xijVfZPR
<ActionParsnip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/919737/
<wolfslord> ActionParsnip: i installed leafpad but it doesn't do syntax highlighting
<spacebug-> Q-FUNK: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=precise&arch=any&mode=filename&searchon=contents&keywords=libc.so.6  this is the packages that file is in
<ActionParsnip> wolfslord: yes but is the language correct?
<ActionParsnip> Q-FUNK: that was 64bit, here is my 32bit install: http://paste.ubuntu.com/919739/
<wolfslord> yes
<wolfslord> and so it is in gedit
<ActionParsnip> wolfslord: yes, we have now isolated the issue to gedit
<wolfslord> gedit is trnalating wrong only the name of the Go prgramming language
<wolfslord> when I choose syntax highlighting it is showing the name translated to portuguese (which is my systems language)
<ActionParsnip> wolfslord: sounds like a bug
<wolfslord> but it should stay untranslated
<spacebug-> Q-FUNK: try reinstalling libc6
<wolfslord> in fact there is a bug with the same issue for Scheme, Ruby and other languages
#ubuntu+1 2012-04-08
<wolfslord> but is from 2008
<wolfslord> let me see if i find the bug number again
<wolfslord> here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-pt/+bug/86923
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 86923 in language-pack-pt (Ubuntu) "Programming languages incorrectly translated in gedit" [Low,Fix released]
<wolfslord> well in mine it's not fixed
<wolfslord> should I download something or what?
<penguin42> wolfslord: That's an ancient bug - it's probably been broken again
<wolfslord> exactly what i thought
<Daekdroom> It's very possible they mistranslate it every time.
<Daekdroom> Rosetta is not perfect at telling the context of a message/text.
<wolfslord> is there anything I can do to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> !info nedit | wolfslord
<ubottu> wolfslord: nedit (source: nedit): powerful, customizable, Motif based text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.6~cvs20081118-7 (precise), package size 859 kB, installed size 2152 kB
<wolfslord> ok i'll try it
<wolfslord> also, to report ir. I noticed that gnome-shell freezes when updating/installing packages
<wolfslord> even non related packages
<luigi2012sm64ds> help for my sound card please
<ggreer> yessssss I finally got 12.04 installed. making a live usb with unetbootin caused all kinds of problems
<ggreer> I finally created a parallels VM, installed 12.04 in it, then used the live usb creator in that vm
<ggreer> and now I have 12.04 on my backup laptop
<glosoli> and how you feel
<ggreer> annoyed
<penguin42> ggreer: With 12.04 if you have any Linux (or mac or Unix) you can do dd if=imagefile of=/dev/sdwhatever bs=1024k    and it shoud make a bootable thumb drive - the iso is also a bootable thumb image
<ggreer> I tried that
<ggreer> it just hung with no error message. I couldn't even get to the initial menu
<ggreer> unetbootin created a bootable but corrupt installer
<penguin42> huh, odd - you know that should be to /dev/sd? not to /dev/sd?1
<ggreer> yes
<glosoli> ggreer: what's the file system for usb thumb drive
<glosoli>  ?
<ggreer> dd if=ubuntu-12.04-beta2-alternate-i386.iso of=/dev/disk2 bs=1000000
<ggreer> 716+1 records in
<ggreer> 716+1 records out
<ggreer> 716484608 bytes transferred in 473.225351 secs (1514045 bytes/sec)
<ggreer> well it should be fat32 but the usb stick didn't even have a partition table after I used dd
<ggreer> or iso9660
<penguin42> ggreer: What was that on (/dev/disk2 ?)
<penguin42> I don't know if the alternate CDs do that boot trick
<ggreer> penguin42: I used dd on a mac
<ggreer> the usb drive was /dev/disk2
<penguin42> ggreer: Isn't there a /dev/rdisk as well on macs or am I misremembering?
<ggreer> aw
<ggreer> damnit
<ggreer> oh
<ggreer> it looks like rdisk is unbuffered and disk is buffered
<ggreer> but they should read and write to the same thing
<ggreer> so rdisk is faster if you're using dd
<president> 12.04 New Install:SAGECOM 567 modem and NETGEAR  7550 both 6 inches away.  5/5 on SAGECOM but 1/5 on NETGEAR (and it's the newest one issued by my ISP).  Both different acc'ts at same address.  Any thoughts?  Thanx
<president> IN RE:  wifi signal
<penguin42> anyway, bed
<physically_fit> is it a bug or a feature that the left panel won't hide?
<ggreer> it can be changed in appearance settings
<Daekdroom> A feature.
<ggreer> wtf
<ggreer> alt + tab doesn't show gnome-terminal
<physically_fit> ggreer, thanks
<ggreer> but it does show all the other running applications
<Daekdroom> ggreer, is it in the current workspace?
<ggreer> yes
<physically_fit> it should've respected my previous setting: hide
<Daekdroom> Can you access it by clicking its icon in the Launcher?
<ggreer> yes
<ggreer> actually, sort of
<Belial`> anyone else having trouble with flash not working in 12.04?
<ggreer> clicking on the terminal icon in the launcher causes it to open another terminal window
<physically_fit> the hide/appear is still buggy though
<ggreer> but the other terminal windows are still there
<Daekdroom> physically_fit, buggy? How so?
<ggreer> physically_fit: yeah, definitely. it's not auto-hiding for me even though I have auto-hide enabled
<scientes> Belial`, flash is working fine for me, with x86-64
<ggreer> not like I wanted to see the stuff underneath :/
<physically_fit> Daekdroom, it doesn't appear sometimes. ggreer yep
<Daekdroom> It's working ok for me.
<Belial`> odd
<Daekdroom> physically_fit, are you putting enough pressure to make it show up?
<Daekdroom> In case you think it's not sensitive enough, you can change that in Appearance.
<Belial`> it was working for me in beta 1. and i kept it updated through beta 2. but then i formatted my drive and eventually reinstalled beta 2. now i
<Belial`> now i'm having flash issues.
<Belial`> it shows it's installed.
<Daekdroom> I was having that Flash issue earlier today.
<Daekdroom> But there was a package upgrade that fixed it for me.
<Belial`> ah ok.
<Belial`> like it were as if flash wasn't installed?
<Daekdroom> Yeah.
<Belial`> ok, cool. updating now.
<physically_fit> Daekdroom, i move my cursor to the left and the panel doesnt appear but then it does- i had the same problem with this PC (old one) the first time Ubuntu released Unity they released a patch (my laptop then worked fine since day one)
<Daekdroom> Firefox kept prompting me to install it, despite it being installed.
<Daekdroom> physically_fit, are you pushing the edge?
<Daekdroom> You can't only place your cursor there.
<physically_fit> Daekdroom, what do you mean pushing the edge?
<Daekdroom> ....
<Daekdroom> You have to move your cursor as if you wanted it to move outside the screen.
<physically_fit> Daekdroom, yeah. i've used unity for a long time
<Daekdroom> I'm asking because they changed how reveal works at some point in 12.04
<physically_fit> i push it 4 times, it doesn't appear, then the 5th time, for example, it does
<Daekdroom> Tried changing the sensitivity?
<Belial`> one thing i don't like about reveal is, when it's on autohide, you have to move the cursor even though it's already hovering over the launcher. else it will autohide.
<Belial`> so like if i click on an app, i have to move the cursor down or up over the launcher to keep it from autohiding instead of just staying revealed because the mouse cursor is still on it.
<Daekdroom> Belial`, hm.
<physically_fit> Daekdroom, did that. no changes. i'll try to log in again.
<Daekdroom> It doesn't hide the Launcher if I leave the cursor there.
<Belial`> really?
<Belial`> damn.
<Belial`> let me check again. i took autohide off because of that reason.
<Daekdroom> But I'm using a Unity version that's more recent than the one in the repos.
<physically_fit> Daekdroom, it's working "better" now: i only need to push the edge 2 times no 4 like before...
<ggreer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/951929
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 951929 in unity (Ubuntu) "alt+tab doesn't show all running apps" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ggreer> sounds like my problem
<physically_fit> Daekdroom, but it works fine sometimes, but i have that problem
<physically_fit> Daekdroom, why didn't the installation respected my settings of keeping hidden?
<Daekdroom> Did you upgrade from 11.10?
<physically_fit> Daekdroom, me? yes
<Belial`> ggreer, do you have "bias alt-tab to prefer windows on the current viewport" unchecked in the unity section of ccsm? it's under the "switcher" tab. once that's unchecked, all apps will show in alt+tab.
<physically_fit> Daekdroom, i think it has to do with this old computer
<ggreer> I don't have ccsm installed
<physically_fit> not that old though
<physically_fit> Daekdroom, i still want to knoe why didn't the installation respected my settings of keeping it hidden?
<Daekdroom> Unity in Precise might be incompatible with old configuration.
<spadez|lap> hmm i just installed 12.04 and no grub
<Belial`> ggreer, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Belial`> ggreer, then press the super key and search for ccsm
<ggreer> I did partition/format & install of 12.04 beta 2 like an hour ago. I'm still waiting for apt-get upgrade to finish
<physically_fit> Daekdroom, did it respect your setting when you upgraded?
<Daekdroom> 'There are some upgrade known issues for system installed before precise. On first boot, you will loose your compiz settings and can end up in a session with just the wallpaper, no interface. In that case, just logout/login again (rebooting eventually) and the next login will be fine.'
<Daekdroom> On the Beta2 release notes.
<Daekdroom> 'lose your compiz settings'
<spadez|lap> if i split a hdd in half ( meaning half for ubuntu 12.04 half for another OS ) would it be safe to pick mount / for the 12.04 partition?
<ggreer> ah, this describes my problem perfectly: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/772063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 772063 in bamf (Ubuntu) "App icon on the Unity Launcher lost track of running instance" [High,Confirmed]
<Belial`> Daekdroom, was the update a patch of the flash package?
<Belial`> i still haven't got it yet.
<Daekdroom> I have 11.2.202.228ubuntu3 - flashplugin-installer installed
<physically_fit> Daekdroom, i forgot to thank you for you help u_u
<physically_fit> Daekdroom, i was busy checking if flash is working fine
<llvllatrix> Hi All. Having trouble with gnome 2 panel in 12.04. I've mapped Mod4+f as my browser but when I use the combo, it activates desktop search. I did some googling but I can't seem to find anything. Any ideas?
<scientes> > gnome 2 panel in 12.04. I'
<scientes> disconnect
<physically_fit> who was the guy having problems with flash? i have them too. it's crashing my Chromium.
<scientes> gnome 2 is dead
<llvllatrix> lol - yeah I know but I'm 10x more productive with gnome2 over unity
<Daekdroom> What he means is that you're using GNOME 3.
<llvllatrix> if you install gnome-panel you get the fallback option in gdm
<Daekdroom> But it's gnome 3 regardless.
<physically_fit> i can't watch YouTube anymore
<Logan_> physically_fit: I was having problems with Flash as well. I did sudo apt-get purge chromium-browser flashplugin-installer, reinstalled them, and then it worked fine.
<physically_fit> Logan_, thanks friend. will do that.
<Logan_> np
<spaceneedle> I still have Nvidia-common on my Intel graphics laptop. Its alleged purpose is to search for obsolete drivers. Weird.
<Logan_> spaceneedle: It's a dependency of ubuntu-desktop.
<spaceneedle> Logan: I know--but why? I use Intel graphics.
 * Logan_ shrugs. ubuntu-desktop doesn't know that. :-P
<Logan_> It seems like it shouldn't be a dependency of ubuntu-desktop, though, if it is only applicable to people with NVIDIA cards.
<Logan_> But there may be some functionality that I'm not understanding.
<Daekdroom> Whatever is shipped in the LiveCD is a dependency of ubuntu-desktop, directly or indirectly.
<Daekdroom> Hm.. Let me rephrase that.
<Daekdroom> Whatever is installed by default.
<Daekdroom> But yeah, it'd be nice if it could distinguish hardware.
<Dr_willis> could be its part of the hardware-detection subsystem
<Daekdroom> It is also possible that one decides to upgrade his graphics card.
<ggreer> feature suggestion: install sl by default :)
<physically_fit> Daekdroom, i forgot to tell you that i'm using Unity 2D! sorry about that. and it crashed on me just now while watching a youtube video (ubuntu asked me if i wanted to restart the panel).
<stuntman_dan> eeyyyoooo anybody around?
<ggreer> what's the primary key when ccsm says a shortcut is "<Control><Primary><Super>Up"?
<ggreer> also that's a ridiculous default for maximize window
<Daekdroom> ggreer, I don't think it's a key.
<nak> what is the default version of python in 12.04?
<ggreer> 2.7.3
<bazhang> Version 2.7.2-9ubuntu6 nak
<nak> is python 3.2 also installed by default?
<Logan_> No.
<Logan_> sudo apt-get install python3.2 for that.
<stuntman_dan> anyone have any idea why alt+tab wouldn't work after installing gnome-panel? or how to fix it?
<bazhang> !info linux | nak
<ubottu> nak: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.22.24 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel armhf powerpc)
<stuntman_dan> or if not, is it a known issue?
<bazhang> python 3.2?
<Logan_> bazhang: That's different... :-P
<bazhang> where is that even possible
<Logan_> !info python3.2 | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: python3.2 (source: python3.2): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 3.2). In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.3~rc2-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 2385 kB, installed size 8144 kB (Only available for any all)
<nak> this might not be the best place to ask, but if I want to get into python dev, working on ubuntu stuff, plugins for software, is it best to start with 2.7 or 3?
<nak> seems like 3 isn't very widely used, although it has been out for a while
<Logan_> "If you don't know which version to use, start with Python 2.7; more existing third party software is compatible with Python 2 than Python 3 right now."
<ggreer> use 2
<Logan_> -http://www.python.org/download/
<ggreer> most of the cool stuff got backported from 3 to 2 anyway
<nak> good to know
<nak> thanks
<spacebug-> stuntman_dan: have you checked the settings in "system settings -> keyboard" ?
<stuntman_dan> spacebug-, under navigation alt+tab is set to switch windows
<stuntman_dan> so it looks like it's definitely in there, just doesn't seem to work
<stuntman_dan> sorry it's actually listed as 'switch applications' but you get the idea
<stuntman_dan> also, it works in the regular 'ubuntu' login mode, or 'ubuntu 2d'
<stuntman_dan> just not in gnome classic
<spacebug-> oh you're in gnome-classic
<stuntman_dan> yeah when I say gnome-panel that's just what the package I installed was called, when you go to login it is listed as gnome classic though
<stuntman_dan> there are two different ones, gnome classic and gnome classic without effects
<spacebug-> and you use thae one with effects?
<stuntman_dan> yes
<spacebug-> ok
<ggreer> wow, ccsm crashed and then apport crashed
<stuntman_dan> although it doesn't really seem like there are any extra special effects that I can see
<spacebug-> then you could also check in ccsm
<stuntman_dan> ccsm
<snadge> gnome classic without effects ftw ;0
<stuntman_dan> sorry... little new here, haven't used ubuntu since 7.10 haha
<stuntman_dan> snadge, what exactly are the differences?
<snadge> no effects uses metacity.. effects uses compiz
<spacebug-> stuntman_dan: install package compizconfig-settings-manager
<snadge> no effects = high framerates in games :p
<spacebug-> start with ccsm
<stuntman_dan> spacebug-, alright one sec
<spacebug-> alt+tab should be set to switch applications though
<stuntman_dan> ah compiz.. I remember spending hours getting that all set up a few years ago, was pretty cool.
<stuntman_dan> anyway when I installed the package it said that it was unable to fetch some archives, and to try update or try with --fix-missing
<stuntman_dan> which would you recommend I try? or should I try both?
<spacebug-> try update and see if that can do it
<snadge> i like using compiz.. except when i want to play minecraft or other games
<snadge> then i find myself logging out.. and logging in with gnome classic no effects :/
<stuntman_dan> snadge, ah ok, well I guess when diablo 3 comes out I'll have to try using that heh
<stuntman_dan> hmm
<stuntman_dan> well it downloaded quite a few things when I did apt-get update
<snadge> it would be nice if you could turn compositing off and on on the fly
<snadge> without having to log out and back in again
<snadge> similar to how windows does it
<spacebug-> snadge: I think that can be done.. kind of
<snadge> there needs to be a way to make compositing go away.. or not impact upon 3d performance in games
<stuntman_dan> spacebug-, I did apt-get update but I don't see anything specifically referring to ccsm... should I just try the other one?
<stuntman_dan> what exactly do you mean by compositing...?
<spacebug-> trying to run cairo-dock in fallback-session asks to turn compositin on and then it does by itself without me having to logout
<snadge> thats where the desktop interface uses the 3d capabilities of your gpu.. to do graphics
<snadge> unfortunately it can/does interfere with performance of other applications which also wish to use opengl
<ggreer> so... 12.04 is really really slow compared to 11.10
<ggreer> and crashy
<ggreer> try to select a wireless network, crash
<spacebug-> for me it is faster and stable
<snadge> i haven't found that.. and i would wager that depends on what you're using / how you've configured it
<snadge> right
<ggreer> this is a fresh install
<ggreer> with mostly default settings
<ggreer> I only changed auto-hide and a few keyboard shortcuts
<stuntman_dan> only problem I've had so far with 12.04 was setting up the switchable ati/intel graphics and getting direct rendering to work with the intel graphics... that and alt+tab haha
<stuntman_dan> spacebug-, so after ccsm is installed what exactly would I look for in there?
<ggreer> also apport keeps crashing
<snadge> i've seen apport crash yeah
<snadge> ggreer: for giggles you could try using a different kernel
<spacebug-> stuntman_dan: settigns for keyboard things ;)
<spacebug-> though it should work to set them in system settings
<snadge> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<stuntman_dan> I just chose to install it with --fix-missing and it looks like it worked
<snadge> lol theres a 3.4rc1 now
<stuntman_dan> ah yeah, shows up under system settings>preferences now
<snadge> i have to try it ;)
<ggreer> and gnome-control-panel just segfaulted :/
<ggreer> *control-center
<ggreer> whatever
<snadge> hmm ggreer.. im almost suspicious about your hardware
<ggreer> this thing was running 11.10 just fine
<snadge> im running precise on about 5 different pcs
<ggreer> default install of 11.10. nothing special
<snadge> you have installed all of the updates right?
<stuntman_dan> ah hah!
<ggreer> yes
<stuntman_dan> got it! I just had to go into application switcher and then enable opengl and a few other things
<snadge> well.. given the amount of crashing you're reporting.. and wireless not working.. im suspecting a kernel issue
<ggreer> wireless works
<snadge> its not terribly difficult to substitute the kernel for a mainline one
<ggreer> but if I try to change wireless networks, network-manager crashes
<ggreer> the hardware is an acer aspire one. intel graphics, atom CPU
<ggreer> nothing amazing or exotic
<snadge> interesting.. i have an aspire one also right next to me
<snadge> AOD260
<stuntman_dan> thanks guys
<snadge> it works fine
<ggreer> yeah. this thing was working fine with 11.10
<ggreer> dmesg shows nothing crazy. just segfaults of random gnome applications
<stuntman_dan> oh one other question actually, when I opened up ccsm there were a bunch of compatibility options, do I have to check off the one for gnome? or should I just leave it because I have it working already
<stuntman_dan> uh oh, another problem has just started... I have no menu bars on the tops of any of my windows now hahaha
<snadge> if you're running unity, thats normal
<snadge> they're at the top of the screen.. mac style
<stuntman_dan> no it's gnome classic
<snadge> oh hehe
<stuntman_dan> there should be the minimize/maximize and close buttons
<stuntman_dan> also it makes moving windows around rather difficult... =\
<snadge> compiz has crashed perhaps.. try compiz --replace
<snadge> sometimes messing with settings in ccsm can cause it to crash ;)
<stuntman_dan> hmmm... compiz --replace definitely did something, but it didn't fix the issue
<stuntman_dan> Im lookin around in ccsm for something that might be related to it but I'm not really seeing anything...
<stuntman_dan> I think it might be related to enabling composite and opengl though
<stuntman_dan> was a requirement when I enabled the application switcher to make alt+tab work
<stuntman_dan> oh now that I look back at my terminal, it looks like it has frozen on 'initializing gnomecompat options...done'
<stuntman_dan> so it looks like the compiz --replace didn't do quite what it was supposed to...
<Roasted> Fellas - Open Nautilus, and then hover over the icon that pops up for it below. Does it say gksudo nautilus?
<stuntman_dan> so I ended up having to just hit ctrl+c... I will try compiz --replace again with the gnome compatibility plugin enabled in ccsm
<stuntman_dan> ugh
<ggreer> how do I remove the silhouette of a person with my username next to it in the upper-right?
<stuntman_dan> so it crashed, and when the window popped up asking if I wanted to send kernel info to the developers, it appeared halfway off the top of the screen...
<stuntman_dan> Initializing switcher options...done
<stuntman_dan> compiz (core) - Warn: failed to receive ConfigureNotify event on 0x1000003
<stuntman_dan> also failed on 0x1000014
<stuntman_dan> then a segmentation fault =\
<trism> ggreer: gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.session user-show-menu false; then you'll need to restart the panel or logout/back in
<ggreer> awesome
<ggreer> thanks
<ggreer> this is a single-user computer so there's no reason to constantly display my username in the upper-right
<stuntman_dan> but what if you forget what it is???
<ggreer> it's already in the upper-left of every terminal window
<trism> ggreer: makes sense to me, if I had a bunch of indicators, I would probably do the same
<stuntman_dan> so I tried unchecking gnome compatibility, opengl, and composite to see if turning those off would put it back to the way it was before... ended up having to log out and log back in again
<stuntman_dan> and still no menu bars on any of my windows :(
<Daekdroom> stuntman_dan, have you tried resetting compiz/unity settings?
<Daekdroom> ah. Nevermind, you're running classic.
<stuntman_dan> yeah but gnome classic still uses compiz from what I understand
<Daekdroom> It can use compiz or metacity. It's up to you.
<stuntman_dan> and gnome classic (no effects) uses metacity, right?
<Daekdroom> Yeah.
<stuntman_dan> well I really don't care which it uses, all I was trying to do was get alt+tab to work
<stuntman_dan> which I did, but in doing that now my windows don't have menu bars anymore =\
<stuntman_dan> Daekdroom, I also tried compiz --replace reset it and I just get a segmentation fault
<stuntman_dan> or it hangs halfway through
<stuntman_dan> on the plus side, now that I can use super+up and super+down to minimize/maximize, and I have alt+tab working I can still get by without having any menu bars
<stuntman_dan> one thing that I've noticed though is that sometimes windows will appear partway off the top of the screen, and I'm unable to move them down haha
<Daekdroom> Huh.
<Daekdroom> What do menu bars have to do with minimize/maximize?
<stuntman_dan> well
<stuntman_dan> it has the little icon on it
<stuntman_dan> to minimize, maximize, or close
<Daekdroom> Isn't that the title bar?
<stuntman_dan> sorry, title bar
<Daekdroom> Could you try running 'gtk-window-decorator --replace'?
<stuntman_dan> I sure could! one sec
<stuntman_dan> I get a bunch of these: (gtk-window-decorator:7196): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<Daekdroom> and nothing else happened?
<stuntman_dan> yeah it just sits there
<stuntman_dan> hmmm
<stuntman_dan> ah hah!!
<stuntman_dan> fixed!
<stuntman_dan> I went into the compiz settings and enabled 'window decoration'
<stuntman_dan> not sure exactly why or how that was disabled, but it all appears to be good
<stuntman_dan> now in regards to my terminal window that has frozen after I tried gtk-window-decorator --replace... should I just try closing it?
<Daekdroom> Yes. Unless it says there's a process running there.
<Daekdroom> If it does, then you should start another window and use 'gtk-window-decorator --replace &disown' instead
<Daekdroom> the '&disown' makes sure the terminal is not needed for the process to run.
<stuntman_dan> ah ok
<stuntman_dan> how do I move a window without clicking and dragging the title bar?
<stuntman_dan> never mind, I got it!
<Daekdroom> Alt + Left Click and drag does that, but you don't have to use the title bar then
<stuntman_dan> man ccsm can change a LOT of shit
<Daekdroom> That's why CCSM can break things so easily.
<stuntman_dan> yeah Daekdroom it was just that after unmaximizing the window my title bar was off the top of the screen
<stuntman_dan> after enabling the move thing in ccsm alt+click worked like a charm though
<Daekdroom> In that case, I usually press Alt + Space and pick 'Move'
<Daekdroom> Alt + Space works as a right click on the title bar
<Onlyodin> Good tips there Daekdroom, thanks for that.
<stuntman_dan> yeah when I saw that disclaimer I was pretty wary about just enabling things
<stuntman_dan> especially when I'm not really much of a linux guru
<stuntman_dan> what exactly does gtk-window-decorator actually do?
<Daekdroom> It's what compiz uses to render title bars using metacity themes.
<Daekdroom> In a unity session, it uses unity-window-decorator instead.
<stuntman_dan> alright, another question then... what would you define compiz as? cause when I think of it I would term it as a theme
<Daekdroom> It's a window compositor.
<stuntman_dan> I was thinking of it more as compiz or metacity, not really both... get what I mean?
<Daekdroom> Well.. It IS compiz or metacity.
<stuntman_dan> like you are saying compiz using a metacity theme
<Daekdroom> Yeah.
<stuntman_dan> are you just meaning it's a theme meant to look like metacity?
<Daekdroom> Yeah.
<stuntman_dan> ah ok that makes a lot more sense then haha
<Daekdroom> It used to support KDE too, but that was recently dropped.
<stuntman_dan> yeah I never really liked kde, only used it a few times though
<stuntman_dan> basically all of my experience with any linux distro has been using gnome though so maybe I'm just used to it
<stuntman_dan> alright well all of my problems seem to have been fixed! I'm off to bed now
<stuntman_dan> thanks guys
<lsmagalhaes> hello everyboy, I'm using 12.04 beta
<lsmagalhaes> and last time that I ran apt-get upgrade the flash-plugin crashed.
<Belial`> lsmagalhaes, i had an issue with flash not working today. it was as if it wasn't even installed. reinstalling it fixed the problem.
<Belial`> just a heads up in case you have problems with flash after that crash.
<lsmagalhaes> so, apt-get remove --purge solves the problem?
<Belial`> i actually did it through synaptic.
<Belial`> but i think you're looking for "sudo apt-get install --reinstall <packagename>"
<sagaci> yeah, chromium and chrome don't seem to be working with flash
<Onlyodin> funny that, seeing as there was an annoucement about flash and those browsers only a couple of months ago
<astraljava> Oh, chrome works, but currently you have to reinstall flashplugin-installer.
<OffGridOps> I am 6" away from a modem on one account and only have 1/5 signal and when I switch to my other modem (different acct) same distance I have 5/5.  Any ideas?
<astraljava> Broken antenna on the other modem?
<OffGridOps> brand new
<OffGridOps> i run two accts at my house for business
<OffGridOps> both from frontier
<OffGridOps> are there any specs i can get from terminal to tell me?  i have NO security running (i'm rural)
<OffGridOps> the sagecom is a couple years old and no issues the netgear 7550 is brand new and has the issues
<OffGridOps> my girlfriend is running her android phone and it has strong signal as well at 1 foot
<OffGridOps> my computer is a compaq cq57 and i am running 12.04 w/all updates and using tweak to clean out the garbage
<astraljava> OffGridOps: What does lspci tell about the wireless chipset? I have no other ideas but to search the net with that. Sorry.
<OffGridOps> one sec you want that in pastbin?
<astraljava> Well I don't think I can search any better than you, that was just a suggestion on which terms to use for it. :)
<OffGridOps> ah ok.  yeah oddity here and i searched high and low.  thanx for the suggestions though! ;)
<astraljava> OffGridOps: Also, `sudo lshw -c network` might give more thorough information.
<ubuntu64bit> video quality is so much better in 12.04 i've used a happuage 850 USB TV adapter and installed both tvtime and MEtv and both run smooth just to let you know is the application for MEtv (with me anyways) is the menu for MEtv doesn't seem to work and once it's started i can't seem to overlap the screen or tv channel currently running yeah i know this is really a software problem i'm just throwing this out to see if others are having
<ubuntu64bit> issues using MEtv and 12.04 Ubuntu
<ubuntu64bit> tvtime on the otherhand works great only issue i see with tvtime is the frequency is not set to find channels with a decimal i.e. 3.1, 3.2 it l only seaches straight channels but superb on video output
<confrey> hi everybody
<vernonjvs> Ubuntu 12.04 with a FOXCONN NT435 (GMA-3150 Graphics chip). HDMI Video works fine but I can't get audio through HDMI. There is no HDMI options in the sound settings, Any help would be appreciated.
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> is there someone have any idea about not booting windows from grub it said hd1 cannot get C/H/S values or something
<demonboy> is there any1 currently here than can assist me w/ a java issue i have had for the past couple days... it is causing errors with updates and i can no longer run anything java related (minecraft, runescape, etc...)
<demonboy> this is what i get from synaptic ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/920027/
<hellyeah> is there someone have any idea about not booting windows from grub it said hd1 cannot get C/H/S values or something
<demonboy> is there any1 currently here than can assist me w/ a java issue i have had for the past couple days... it is causing errors with updates and i can no longer run anything java related (minecraft, runescape, etc...)  this is what i get from synaptic ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/920027/
<bluefrog> can't see my tar commands in bash history eventhough I only have HISTIGNORE="&:ls:[bf]g:sudo su:[ \t]*"   an idea?
<AlfE_> hello
<richardlxc> hello
<AlfE_> device notifier does not allow me to set automatic mount preferences
<AlfE_> tested on currend on several different machines
<AlfE_> the apply button does nothing
<AlfE_> i get this message in .xsession-erros
<AlfE_> plasma-desktop(3255)/plasma StatusNotifierItemSource::refreshCallback: DBusMenu disabled for this application
<AlfE_> on what should i file  bug report
<AlfE_> ?
<AlfE_> not able to automount drives is quite a showstopper especially if you want to share drives
<dubaco> why doesnt flash player work in firefox?
<brobostigon> does it show in about:plugins ?
<lotuspsychje> anyone tested classic on precise?
<Caitlin889955> Hello world!
<Caitlin889955> How is everyone doing?
<lotuspsychje> hi caitlin
<Caitlin889955> Whats wrong with english?
<Myrtti> huh?
<Caitlin889955> Damn I have so many windows open
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Caitlin889955> I noticed today that some of the update i did yesterday broke some flash and wine packages...
<Caitlin889955> Are you all using moun?
<Caitlin889955> muon I mean :)
<Caitlin889955> Hello!
<Ederico> hello all, total newbie on the following subject: Setting up a home network for file and printer sharing, basically I've got a desktop computer and a laptop and I want to be able to access files on each machine from the other one. I need some sort of guide on how to do it.  I'm running the latest 12.04 beta
<pbxr> Ederico, right click the folder you want to share and select Sharing Options.
<Ederico> pbxr, yes. Let me clear, do I need to setup a network first. All I've got at the moment is a wireless router connected to my cable modem and the desktop and laptop connect to it
<Ederico> that was suppost to be a question ?
<Ederico> supposed*
<pbxr> Ederico, yes, the computers need to be connected to the same local network. sounds like they already are though. :)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> right.. anyone has any idea where this message originated from? Runing a pangoline.. the latest one ...  http://i39.tinypic.com/fyzu2t.jpg
<Ederico> pbxr, oh, sounds way simpler than I thought for now
<pbxr> Ederico, hehe. :)
<Ederico> let me switch on the desktop computer then, that runs 11.10 but I will probably upgrade to 12.04
<Gorilla_No_Baka> gents>?!!
<pengemis> does anyone know if 12.04 has it own package manager like in 11.04 or  below?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> and delete the bloody software center since you are at it :)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> pengemis:  yeah  mate sudo apt-get install synaptic g-debi
<Gorilla_No_Baka> thatt"s what i did on my friend"s install
<Gorilla_No_Baka> right.. anyone has any idea where this message originated from? Runing a pangoline.. the latest one ...  http://i39.tinypic.com/fyzu2t.jpg
<pengemis> i see, thanks Gorilla_No_Baka :)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> that"s running on a pangoline of course
<Gorilla_No_Baka> no worries pengemis
<Gorilla_No_Baka> remember is a debian based ... meaning you can delete all the weird ass crappy half baked impementation they WANT you to run and install your favorites and the oldtimers that proved they are working times and times again IE: SYNAPTIC G-DEBI and so on...
<aking1012> They're using that as a blanket warning as far as I can tell.  I got it during the upgrade and if I crash parts of something that doesn't result in an epic crash
<astraljava> Gorilla_No_Baka: That's from apport, it's wanting to collect information about a crashed process.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> astraljava:  you're a legent mate..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> apport eh.?!
<Gorilla_No_Baka> which part of the apport?  it looks like some kind if telemetry service to me and i was worried about security issues..
<astraljava> Gorilla_No_Baka: Yeah. It's the tool for automated bug filing with system information. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<Gorilla_No_Baka> right,,,
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  reading... cheers mate
<astraljava> Gorilla_No_Baka: What do you mean which part? apport-gtk is the front-end, but I don't think that's what you're asking.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> sorry... a bit confused here :)) easter party and all that :)
<astraljava> Heh. :) Yeah no worries.
 * Gorilla_No_Baka Happy Easter Everyone ...
 * Gorilla_No_Baka -----------> Loves 10 years old Port!
<varikonniemi> hello, i have a question about ubuntu for android
<varikonniemi> will it be running straight on the android kernel, or will it be running on top of android which is running on top of the dalvik VM ?
<penguin42> I don't think there is much technical info out there about it - but I doubt it would run on dalvik
<varikonniemi> that is what i figured, but a friend of mine insisted that they would not allow ubuntu to run natively since it would not suffer the VM performance impact android has :D
<penguin42> varikonniemi: Don't forget Ubuntu already runs on ARM quite nicely, so the hard part of the ubuntu+android is the itegration/bootup/filesystem - not quite sure how they're doing it; but you wouldn't want to try and recompile the whole of ubuntu for a new binary format - that's a lot of work
<varikonniemi> yeah
<Ederico> pbxr, I seem to have managed, thanks :)
<aking1012> I really hope it's naked binaries on bare metal.  Maybe that's part of what the push for unity lens and zeitgeist was all about?  It would make a handy interface for small screen handhelds.  That was entirely speculation
<penguin42> aking1012: Don't forget from the description it's not supposed to run on the internal screen; it runs on the external HDMI output at the same time as Android keeps running on the main display - anyway we're somewhat OT
<spacebug-> snadge: I found this about turning compositing on and off for metacity. http://snipplr.com/view/57064/
<itaylor57> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<chatter2>  top 3 new features of 12.04 ?
<Daekdroom> Updates to the Unity interface.
<Daekdroom> Rhythmbox as default music player instead of Banshee.
<chatter2> 2012 will be the year of desktop linux
<drc> right....
<Daekdroom> Every year is
<Zoffix> Christ. Is an equalizer in a music player really such a rarity!
<Guest76673> hello, since upgrade to 12.04 pam mount seems to fail to mount all volumes properly and everytime i sudo anything ill get an error msg
<Guest76673> sudo: pam_mount.c:417: modify_pm_count: Assertion `user != ((void *)0)' failed.
<Zoffix> After installing 12.04 (compared to 10.04), my sound quality degraded significantly. I'm noticing it in vlc, and I tried a couple of other apps just now, their sound kinda sucks too, but they don't have an equalizer for me to really compare with vlc :/ Anyone hear of sound problems with this release?
<Guest76673> works for me Zoffix
<Zoffix> Sounds like over-the-phone for me :/
<Guest76673> i got an xfi soundblaster and onboard hda intel thingie, both work fine
<Zoffix> Hm. gonna checkout pulseaudio-equalizer after the update completes.. On my last install I had a ton of audio stuff installed, maybe I'm just missing something.
<vernonjvs> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 12.04 with a FOXCONN NT435 (GMA-3150 Graphics chip). HDMI Video works fine but I can't get audio through HDMI. There is no HDMI options in the sound settings, Any help would be appreciated.
<BluesKaj> howdy all, wonder what happened to the PGP encrypt app that was on 12.04 previous to the beta release ..have some encrypted text files , which now won't decrypt due to the missing decrypt app
<BluesKaj> vernonjvs, phonon in system settings ?
<BluesKaj> oops vernonjvs , wrong channel
<jtaylor> gpg --decrypt?
<BluesKaj> probly on ubuntu right vernonjvs ?
<vernonjvs> BluesKaj: Yes Ubuntu 12.04
<BluesKaj> jtaylor, that's what the text file properties tells me
<BluesKaj> ok jtaylor thanks, that worked
<bjsnider> vernonjvs, no hdmi meaning nothing shows up or it's greyed out?
<vernonjvs> bjsider: no HDMI audio shows up in the sound setting. (nothig is greyed out). The only digital output that shows up is S/PDIF. Thanks
<MechanisM> hello! why when I wanna remove wacom drivers and wacom thing from settings - there's a lot of apps going to be removed aswell? I don't using wacom and/or tablets
<bjsnider> vernonjvs, in that case it's a driver problem, so you should check out dmesg for info on what happened during boot
<vernonjvs> Thanks, I will
<aguitel> how install ppa purge in 12.04 ?
<Guest76673> same as before
<Guest76673> hello, since upgrade to 12.04 pam mount seems to fail to mount all volumes properly and everytime i sudo anything ill get an error msg
<aguitel> can you tell me how
<Guest76673> sudo: pam_mount.c:417: modify_pm_count: Assertion `user != ((void *)0)' failed.
<Guest76673> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<aguitel> Guest76673, thanks
<penguin42> Guest76673: Looks like you have bug 927828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 927828 in sudo (Debian) "sudo: pam_mount.c:417: modify_pm_count: Assertion `user != ((void *)0)' failed." [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927828
<Guest76673> i have that too
<Guest76673> but pam mount will only mount half my volumes
 * penguin42 has just set that back to confirmed
<dubaco> is there a flight mode for ubuntu?
<penguin42> dubaco: Not that I'm aware of
<itaylor57> dubaco, disable wireless in network manager
<penguin42> dubaco: I think 'rfkill' might do the job for you
<Guest76673> penguin42 should i report a new bug about the failed mounts or add to this report?
<dubaco> bluetooth has a mind of its own so idont think you can kill it
<penguin42> dubaco: I think in principal everything should be wired into 'rfkill' - but I'm not 100% sure
<itaylor57> dubaco, i can turnoff bluetooth on my laptop via function key combo
<penguin42> Guest76673: Probably best to do a new bug - to be honest I don't know anything about pam_mount
<nik90> dubaco, there is a flight mode for ubuntu...go to gnome system settings -> network -> flight mode
<Guest76673> penguin42 ok i will
<penguin42> Guest76673: Is there anything about the ones it doesn't mount in common, any errors specific to those?
<physically_fit> is anyone having problems with the dual monitor support in 12.04 with ATI graphics? i want to upgrade my laptop too, but i'm a bit undecided to do it now.
 * penguin42 really should get a 2nd LCD just for the excitement of dual monitor support again
<physically_fit> i watch my movies on a 25'' old tv i have. (through s-video) i'd be pretty bad if i upgrade and it does not work anymore.
<penguin42> physically_fit: Well s-video stuff is always a bit special - there is only one way to find out in the end!
<Guest76673> penguin42 how can you work with only one monitor?
<Guest76673> penguin42: i have to do some testing, i just booted once and saw that my uncrypted storage wasnt mounted properly,
<physically_fit> penguin42, it's a big buggy already in 11.10 but i always get it to work.
<physically_fit> big-> bit
<penguin42> Guest76673: I have two machines; the main machine with a 24" monitor, and a laptop open at the same time
<Guest76673> i will tets again later and consult logs and write bugreport if error is not appearent from logs
<penguin42> all of you IRC people sit on the laptop
<Guest76673> i sit on my desktop with dual monitor
<penguin42> Guest76673: Nod, I used to run the laptop with this monitor as the 2nd head, but then just bought myself a fast desktop and moved the monitor over
<Guest76673> unity supports dualmonitor now?
<Daekdroom> Yes.
<Daekdroom> You can choose whether to have Launcher in both monitors or only one.
<Guest76673> well
<Guest76673> unity isnt made as a desktop for serious work anyway so doenst matter
<Daekdroom> Yes, it is.
<penguin42> (no flame wars please!)
<Guest76673> you can not really *work* with a interface you can not configure, its for houswives who dont care and younger ppl who need shiny things, obvious when u see lenses implemented before absolutely needed things like dual monitor support
<Guest76673> but thats nice with linux that you can choose whatever you want to use
<Guest76673> at least its not as horrible as gnome-shell
<ggreer> everyone post pictures of your desktop. ready? go! http://abughrai.be/pics/desk4/DSC_8548.JPG
<bjsnider> gnome-shell and unity are both great
<ggreer> I used to enjoy the 2x24" monitors. 2 monitors is probably slightly better for productivity
<Daekdroom> I'm not comfortable with taking picures of my desktop.
<ggreer> but macs only support 1 monitor well. especially since lion
<penguin42> ggreer: Really?! Macs for decades were the only machines that did multimonitor well
<physically_fit> ggreer, is that thing on the wall made of chocolate?
<ggreer> it's made of sound foam
<Guest76673> bjsnider both are step backs from g2, both are slower, workflow wise they are just "prettier" thats all
<penguin42> ggreer: I used a mac in ~1992 with 3 monitors all with different bit depths and it just worked
<Guest76673> ggreer: macs are houswive computers
<ggreer> penguin42: yeah, fullscreen apps can only use one monitor now
<bjsnider> not correct
<ggreer> the other monitors will just have a dark background thing on them
<ggreer> it's kinda lame
<bjsnider> since you can make gnome-shell look and behave exactly like gnome 2, you obviously don't know what you're talking about
<Guest76673> but they are shiny!
<Guest76673> bjsnider: you *can not*
<ggreer> physically_fit: I took some pegboard and glued squares of sound foam to it, then hung it on the wall. I built a few of them. they're kinda neat
<penguin42> bjsnider: No one has ever shown me a gnome3 config that managed to do that
<Guest76673> bjsnider: show me how to put a random applet in the middle of the upper pane, go
<Daekdroom> It's called GNOME Fallback session >.>
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Not the same
<Guest76673> BY FAR not the same
<penguin42> it looks like gnome2 until you try and do anything
<bjsnider> no one is required to show you anything. do the research y ourself
<Guest76673> exactly
<Guest76673> bjsnider you *can not* put  a random applet in the middle of the top panel you simple cann not
<penguin42> bjsnider: Sorry, I just disagree with your statement it can be configured like Gnome2
<glosoli> anyone got the problem with Firefox Bookmarks Toolbar now having icons for Sub Categories  ?
<penguin42> bjsnider: I know it's JS programmable and with enough JS you might be able to do it - but I've never seen anything that does make it feel like Gnome2
<bjsnider> Guest76673, THAT is the feature that you're ranting and raving about?
<Guest76673> bjsnider: if that were the case  linux mint would not have forked g3
<penguin42> bjsnider: Seriously, it's not like gnome2
<bjsnider> penguin42, then you haven't done your research either
<Guest76673> bjsnider no that was an example to proove u wrong
<penguin42> bjsnider: I have
<penguin42> bjsnider: You seem to be the one claiming it can
<bjsnider> no, i am merely reporting what i know to be true
<penguin42> fine, not arguing
<Guest76673> have you done it?
<physically_fit> ggreer, your space looks very nice. sorry if it sounds ignorant, but what's that thing under the desktop? right in the middle.
<Guest76673> if so show us
<bjsnider> you can bring back the task switcher, add the menus, and add applets to the top bar
<ggreer> physically_fit: foot stool thing
<Guest76673> never argued that
<physically_fit> ggreer, oh ok.
<bjsnider> it would then look and feel like gnome 2
<Guest76673> does not feel anything like g2
<ggreer> also thanks. my apartment isn't very nice (it's like a block away from the tenderloin) but the inside is pleasant
<Guest76673> so go place an applet where u want it to be
<penguin42> bjsnider: It gets you partially there - I tried the 11.10 fallback for that, but it still doesn't feel the same - the panels are much less configurable
<Guest76673> bjsnider: why do you think linux mint forked g3?
<penguin42> (We are way OT - although I'm not sure what the right place to have this is!)
<Dr_willis> there is some fork of g3 i recall. but i forget its name.
<Guest76673> i think there is an ubuntu chat channel somewhere ;)
<Guest76673> cinnamon
<Dr_willis> i just stick to the defaults.
<Guest76673> i wonder if i will be able to move the unity launcer to whereever i want it to be at any time
<Guest76673> or remove the bar at the top to stop waste pixels
<robin0800> Guest76673: you can run classic
<Dr_willis> unity is not that configurable.
<Guest76673> i know, i was more ranting then really asking
<robin0800> ! notunity | Guest76673
<ubottu> Guest76673: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<glosoli>  In Firefox Ubuntu, sub categories in bookmarks toolbar, has no icons, Maybe anyone got in common with that thing ?
<Guest76673> you dont say :)
<astraljava> Guest76673: There might be #ubuntu-offtopic, not sure.
<Guest76673> is that whoopsie thingie supposed to run in the release version aswell
<Guest76673> takes ****loads of ram
<lcc> I've found a gnome-terminal bug. how should I report it? it's only on ubuntu, not other distros.
<Dr_willis> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Guest76673> ubuntu-bug gnome-terminal i *think* but i may be wrong
<lcc> ok
<Dr_willis> id search the existing bug reports first.
<Guest76673> try googling it first tho maybe someone already did
<lcc> ok
<kklimonda> Guest76673: maybe it's processing a crash? it uses just a few megs when there is nothing to report. And I think it's going to be running after release, so we can get more crash reports flowing in
<Guest76673> apport is disabled in release
<Guest76673> whoopsie took 180mb
<penguin42> icc: Out of interest, what's the bug?
<Guest76673> which is kinda unacceptable
<Guest76673> can not install gnome-shell without bluetooth daemonstuff
<Guest76673> i dont even have bluetooth
<Guest76673> modemmanager runs by default, i dont have a modem
<Guest76673> i thought i got rid of that years ago
<lcc> it's not a crash. when using gnome3 the menu bar doesn't automatically hide.
<Guest76673> the menubar does not hide automatically ever
<lcc> Guest76673: you can set it to automatically hide.
<Guest76673> you can either display it (default) or choose not to display it
<lcc> that's what I mean.
<lcc> I chose not to display it.
<lcc> and it displays it.
<Guest76673> you eman right click into terminal and remove the thingie next to show menubar?
<lcc> it works when using unity.
<Guest76673> using g3 fallback atm, works here
<lcc> to be honest this _is_ ubuntu 11.10 not 12.04. I thought I would ask on this channel though.
<Guest76673> worked for me in 11.10  weird
<synaptix|ubuntu> for 11.10 you may want to ask in #ubuntu
<synaptix|ubuntu> or on UF
<lcc> ok
<Guest76673> u sure wont get an anser there tho
<Guest76673> just report the bug and/or google for it first
<lcc> I googled and found a weird fix for it.
<lcc> apparently there are two menu bars.
<Guest76673> i only got one
<Guest76673> y do i always get less than others? :/
<dubaco> are the atm/tmi drivers safe to use?
<zorael> What happened to libnss_wins.so in oneiric? I can't get netbios hostname resolve working
<zorael> er, precise
<trism> zorael: I see it in libpam-winbind
<zorael> trism: there we go, cheers!
<penguin42> apt-file is great for finding stuff like that
<tsimpson> as is packages.ubuntu.com
<tsimpson> and ubottu
<penguin42> nod
<tsimpson> the trouble with apt-file is that (along with apt) it needs to be kept up to date, which isn't great if you just want to find something real quickly
<penguin42> true, not to bad as long as things don't jump about too much
<Ederico> hello, I'm experiencing a major problem. Basically my password is not working, and I have not changed it! I cannot login to my user account at the moment, nor can I do administrator tasks. Restarting did not help.
<penguin42> Ederico: When you type in your password what happens? Does it tell you it's wrong or just restart the login?
<Ederico> penguin42: It tells me it wrong
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> not seen that before
<Ederico> I tried in the terminal just now, using sudo and it asked me for my login again
<penguin42> Ederico: Can you login on the text console?   Hit ctrl-alt-f1 then at the login: prompt type your username and then at the passowrd prompt give the password
<penguin42> (ctrl-d to close that shell if it logs you in OK, ctrl-alt-f8 - or maybe f7 to get back to the graphical stuff)
<Ederico> penguin42: did not work
<Ederico> it asked for my login again, but let me try again to be sure
<Ederico> penguin42: to be precise, it led me back to the login, no error messages
<penguin42> Ederico: OK, hmm - do you have any particularly unusual characters in your password - anything non alpha-numeric?
<Ederico> penguin42: no
<penguin42> Ederico: So is this a fresh 12.04 install, an upgrade from something else or what?
<Ederico> penguin42: fresh install
<glosoli> Anyone has an Idea hot to make UNITY LAUNCHER even less than 32px size ?
<Ederico> penguin42: but I've been running it for days without problem
<penguin42> Ederico: Hmm OK, weird
<Ederico> penguin42: I'm thinkin of using this - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<penguin42> Ederico: Yeh, worth a try
<Logan_> Ederico: Stupid question, but do you have caps lock/num lock on?
<thebishop> hello Precise users.  Has anyone figured out how to get right-click working on synaptics clickpads?
<Ederico> Logan_: I checked, no.
<Logan_> Okay.
<Ederico> Logan_: Not a stupid question at all, it happened to me once ;-)
<Logan_> thebishop: Sec.
<c_smith> glosoli, sudo apt-get install myunity
<glosoli> c_smith: you can't get bellow 32px with myunity or compizconfig
<thebishop> Logan_, 2-fingers for right click is working for me, but i'd rather have that be middle-click honestly
<glosoli> I need some file editing mode
<Logan_> thebishop: http://people.canonical.com/~cndougla/enable-rightbutton.sh
<c_smith> glosoli, ah, then that would be a limit of Unity, that would be my guess.
<glosoli> c_smith: no problem buddy :)
<Logan_> thebishop: use xinput to list your device, and then run the script as "enable-rightbutton.sh <device id|device name>"
<thebishop> Logan_, do I want the core XTEST pointer, or SynPS/2?  PS/2 doesn't support multitouch, right?
<Logan_> SYNPS/2
<thebishop> ah ok
<Logan_> so whatever the id= number is
<thebishop> yep
<Logan_> Let me know if it works. :-P
<Logan_> Worked for me, at least.
<Logan_> The most active developer for ClickPads on Ubuntu gave me that script.
<Ederico> I'll restart and get back to you
<thebishop> Logan_, looks like i'm getting some errors
<Logan_> Oh?
<thebishop> i'm trying to debug the script
<thebishop> yeah
<Logan_> What are the errors?
<thebishop> mike@GERTY:~/Prefix$ ./enable-rightbutton.sh 12
<thebishop> X Error of failed request:  BadAtom (invalid Atom parameter)
<thebishop>   Major opcode of failed request:  17 (X_GetAtomName)
<thebishop>   Atom id in failed request:  0xb0002
<thebishop> and more, but don't want to flood
<Logan_> Hmm, weird.
<Logan_> Let me try running it again on mine.
<thebishop> looks like it's failing to get the min/max areas properly, echoing the xinput command args, and they're blank
<thebishop> er
<thebishop> i mean $left/right/top/bottom
<Logan_> Oh, that's funny.
<Logan_> I'm getting the same exact error.
<Logan_> I guess either the script change or the package changed.
<thebishop> yeah likely
<Logan_> I'm leaning toward the latter.
<thebishop> yep
<Logan_> Hmm.
<Logan_> Well, he gave me a manual way to do it.
<Logan_> <cnd> synclient RightButtonAreaLeft=<value>
<Logan_> <cnd> synclient RightButtonAreaRight=<value>
<thebishop> hmm
<Logan_> <cnd> synclient RightButtonAreaTop=<value>
<Logan_> <cnd> synclient RightButtonAreaBottom=<value>
<thebishop> the script is grepping "range" on 'xinput list <id>'
<thebishop> but that command is spewing errors
<thebishop> x error on failed request: BadAtom
<Logan_> and then he said that the left value should be the middle of the trackpad, and the top value should be about 82% of the height
<thebishop> looks like the driver isn't reporting back to xinput properly
<Logan_> for those synclient commands
<thebishop> ah, well i could guess at those values, but i think xinput list is supposed to give you the real numbers
<alket> Is it possible to install ubuntu to pc from android device (SD card) ?
<C-S-B> Is flash broken?
<Daekdroom> Try removing and reinstalling the package.
<KM0201> i just installed flash manually to fix that problem...
<Ederico> hello, I've been here earlier on trying to fix a login problem. Basically, out of the blue,  I can't login to my main user account as the password was not being accepted (I'm 100% sure it was correct and I haven't changed it)
<KM0201> Ederico: boot recovery mode, and make a new password for your user
<Ederico> now, I managed to delete the previous password using a Live USB and editing the /etc/shadow file. Now there should be no password. When I try to login, it does not let me insert any password (I presume this is normal)  but still says that autentication failed
<Ederico> KM0201: I've tried that, to no avail
<KM0201> Ederico: that doesn't make any sense...
<KM0201> thats what recovery mode is for
<seekerFactory> krunner crashing frequently disabling desktop effects. (kubuntu 12.04 beta, kde 4.8.2, kernel 3.0.0-16-generic)
<KM0201> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword           Ederico
<Ederico> KM0201: First, it might not make sense, but that's what is happening. It said something about not being able to lock the /etc/shadow file if I remember correctly. Second, I have tried the instructions on that webpage already, no success
<KM0201> ..
<Ederico> KM0201: The only thing different which I tried today was file sharing over my network
<Ederico> other than that, all was working excellently
<ttl-> i'm having a problem with the latest build of 12.04, wireless works during install but after install i can't connect to my AP anymore, ubuntu is constantly cycling trying to connect...
<ttl-> I verified the PSK more than once
<KM0201> Ederico: just curious, what type of file sharing?
<Ederico> KM0201: I went to the file sharing options in Nautilus
<KM0201> ok, so samba
<Ederico> KM0201: It installed some Samba files
<KM0201> i didn't know if you were using samba, nfs, etc..
<KM0201> dunno, samba is working flawlessly here
<KM0201> moving data to/from other machines, my server, etc
<Ederico> KM0201: There was a problem with Samba as well, I forgot what it was, but I used sudo apt-get get remove to remove it anyways
<Ederico> KM0201: And I restarted the pc and logged in normally after that, then unexpectedly I get this problem
<KM0201> dunnno, that is weird.. unlikely samba will cause something like that
<Ederico> well
<Ederico> to cut the problem short
<Ederico> use a LIVE Usb to do a backup of my personal files, and fresh install
<KM0201> thats what i would do.
<Ederico> KM0201: I'll get working on it, thanks
<KM0201> good luck
<Ederico> thanks
<seekerFactory> krunner crashing frequently disabling desktop effects. (kubuntu 12.04 beta, kde 4.8.2, kernel 3.0.0-16-generic)
<glosoli> anyone can help me with the question for texture filter options in OpenGL Compiz Plugin ?
<Ergo^> hello
<penguin42> Greetings
<Ergo^> i currently have installation of beta1, now i did all the upgrades and dist upgrades, and it appears i have beta2 statie more or less, but  general system is rather sluggish, does it make sense for me to install beta2 from clean image, i was wondering if i have some outdated /etc/* configs that cause this
<penguin42> Ergo^: Possible, but unlikely - not heard of anything that would cause sluggish
<Ergo^> penguin42, well im using it for daily work, its not unusable or something, it just feels rather slow overall
<penguin42> Ergo^: It's difficult to pin that thing down unless you can nail something in particular that's slow; you can watch with things like top to see if there is a rogue process somehow eating CPU
<Ergo^> nah just that it seems slower than the hardware im running it on
<Ergo^> nothing in particular
<Ergo^> like scroll overlay drag response is laggy
<Ergo^> things like that
<penguin42> Ergo^: Maybe graphics driver issues ?
<Ergo^> maybe i should revert to open driver, but this doesnt seem to be the reason
<penguin42> Ergo^: Nvidia or AMD?
<Ergo^> ill give it a shot
<Ergo^> amd on gallium3d
<Ergo^> (with open driver)
<Ergo^> currently fglrx
 * penguin42 is using the open driver on his hd4350
<Ergo^> i have 5770
<Ergo^> that should have plenty of horsepower... although fedora 17 seems to be a lot better still, i was able to get high details 1600x1200 on xonotic with pretty ok framerate
<penguin42> Ergo^: Hmm, I'd say if you were able to get a significantly (lets say better than 10% more) higher frame rate on fedora than on Ubuntu it would be worth submitting a bug
<Ergo^> penguin42, no why? i believe they have newer kernel/drivers and newer x stack - nothing weird about it
<penguin42> Ergo^: Oh fair enough, I thought the ubuntu X stack and drivers were normally reasonably up to date - it would be worth it if you thought it was slow because of something that was broken in Ubuntu
<Ergo^> maybe its just me getting faster over the years :p
<penguin42> Ergo^: Thing is stuff can screw up performance like that; you know kernel or power saving or the like going wrong can all do stuff like that
<bjsnider> Ergo^, fglrx is really only useful if you're gaming at this point. for regular desktop use, radeon is going to provide better performance
<Ergo^> yeah, i just noticed cinnamon works again with precise, will give it a shot with open drivers :-)
<Ergo^> then maybe mint debian edition new iso when it comes out - im really curious what those guys brew there
<penguin42> Ergo^: I'm running the open ones with the KDE desktop and it's happy
<Ergo^> thanks
<Ergo^> reboot time :-)
<bjsnider> we shouldn't even bother offering fglrx anymore, it's so bad
<penguin42> bjsnider: It's still needed if you want to do OpenCL I think
<bjsnider> penguin42, don't rob me of the chance to start a lovely flame war
<penguin42> (which is a shame, because I'd like to have a play with it)
<bjsnider> wait, nobody cares about that blob anymore, so forget it
<penguin42> bjsnider: Oh, please carry on
<bjsnider> people actually have to care about something for a flame war to erupt
<penguin42> bjsnider: I really would like to play with OpenCL though
<bjsnider> well, that's a separate issue to whether the driver is crap or not
<bjsnider> you can grab nvidia hardware for that
<penguin42> bjsnider: nouveau I've got to say works well enough on 12.04 to put my dads old Geforce2 out of it's binary hell
<bjsnider> i set it up here for a few days to look at a bug, but it worked so perfectly you'd have thought it was the blob
<bjsnider> there's really little excuse not to use it at this point
<penguin42> bjsnider: Nod, it was a disaster on older versions
<bjsnider> we've got ffmpeg-mt so you don't need vdpau
<lucas-arg> hey all, i have a doubt, is it possible to show menus all time in appmenu panel instead of windows title?
<anotehr> hello : I have installed ubuntu 12.04 beta 2, I already do the apt-get upgrade bla bla, on my laptop (NEC e-motion) but I can't connect to the wifi eventhough it apear's on the list (see picture : http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/803/wifiy.png/ ) could anyone help me to solve this problem ? thanks
<anotehr> resuly of the lspci and iwconfig are here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/920880/      and     http://paste.ubuntu.com/920891/
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<stegbth> Hello everybody
<stegbth> may somebody explain me udev in short?
<stegbth> it reads /lib/udev/rules.d/ in numeric order
<stegbth> afterwards /etc/udev/rules.d
<stegbth> what happens if with 40-libifd-cyberjack6.rules ATTR{idVendor}=="0c4b", ATTR{idProduct}=="0100", MODE="660", GROUP="pcscd" get set and with 50-udev-default.rules KERNEL=="tty[A-Z]*[0-9]|pppox[0-9]*|ircomm[0-9]*|noz[0-9]*|rfcomm[0-9]*", GROUP="dialout"
<stegbth> /dev/ttyUSB0 (which is a ID 0c4b:0100) get group dialout, instead of correctly pcscd?
<stegbth> it seems there is a bug in 12.04
<anotehr> I entered the parameters manually via the GUI and it's OK :)
<stegbth> sorry i pasted the parts of the files here: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407097/
<stegbth> i think there is a bug in 12.04
<trism> stegbth: use: ubuntu-bug libifd-cyberjack6; and report the issue
<stegbth> trism: just to be sure, the above notified going through the config is correct of myself?
<stegbth> so the easiest solution would be to set the number of 40-libifd-cyberjack6.rules higher than 50?
<trism> stegbth: the desciption you give seems to be correct, but I am not expert with udev, and I agree that seems like it may be a fix
<trism> stegbth: give it a shot and see if it fixes it, and also report the bug
<stegbth> hm, no it does not fix my problem. i renamed it to 51-libifd-cyberjack6.rules
<stegbth> but when i modify 50-udev-default.rules the group get set correctly
<stegbth> so i assume there must be an other error in libifd-cyberjack6.rules :(
<aguitel> anyway to install amsn in 12.04 ?
<trism> aguitel: there is a ppa https://launchpad.net/~amsn-daily/+archive/ppa although it doesn't really seem amsn is maintained anymore, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=654540
<ubottu> Debian bug 654540 in ftp.debian.org "RM: amsn -- RoQA; 5 years with no upstream security support, other better solutions available" [Normal,Open]
<skel> can anyone assist me on how to install gnome shell extensions in 3.x ?
<skel> specifically 3.4 I guess
<skel> I see a bunch on extensions.gnome.org and I thought I was able to install them from there at one point on my other system but I don't see that option now
<scientes> skenmy, go to that site
<scientes> thats it
<scientes> in firefox
<scientes> firefox has a special extension in it
<scientes> skel  ahh hees gone
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-01
<minashokry> Hello, is there a way to get pidgin tray icon back in 13.04?
<graingert> minashokry: only the messaging menu in 13.04
<graingert> minashokry: I believe the option to have tray applets got removed
<graingert> minashokry: once everyone stopped using java and skype added support for Indicators
<minashokry> graingert: but the tray icon is a critical feature to know who is talking while their chat windows are in background, what are alternatives?
<graingert> minashokry: Indicator Applet
<graingert> that works?
<graingert> no?
<minashokry> which on exactly is the indicator-applet? the one with the letter icon?
<graingert> minashokry: pidgin should integrate with the mesaging inidcator applet
<graingert> yeah
<graingert> that
<graingert> Pidgin should be there
<graingert> otherwise stick with the dire horribleness that is empathy
<minashokry> it works but pidgin tray itself was much better
<minashokry> anyway, thanks
<graingert> minashokry: :(
<graingert> I know
<graingert> we can all shed a tear for the system tray
<minashokry> so are there problems between tray and java? you mentioned something like that?
<graingert> Java has an api for using system trays on any operating system
<graingert> doesn't work in ubuntu
<graingert> 'cause ___ you that's why
<minashokry> since java 6 it has
<graingert> minashokry: Ubuntu has added an exception for it
<graingert> till 13.04 when they binned it
<minashokry> why ubuntu developers hate the tray? :$
<bjsnider> because there were no set standards for it, so anyone could make their icon do whatever they wanted, and it caused inconsistencies and hurt the user experience
<bjsnider> amongst other things
<bjsnider> there have been many blog posts and articles about this
<bjsnider> it's also called the notification area
<bjsnider> system tray is an unofficial windows name
<minashokry> but completely disabling it hurts too!
<minashokry> this is the worst surprise ever I got when I upgraded an ubuntu release
<Kow> are the KDE devs still in the process of porting the codebase to QT5? i do recall that KWin was an issue
<wilee-nilee> Kow, try #kde
<sqlp-> anyone having problems with rythmbox?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<arielsanflo> hello
<arielsanflo> i am from colombia
<arielsanflo> no speack english good
<BluesKaj> !es | arielsanflo
<ubottu> arielsanflo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mneuro> Will the daily build of 13.04 64 bit install and dual boot with a secure boot enabled Windows 8 install?
<tyrog> I am having segmentation fault when running skype in 13.04. Any fix for this? thanks
<k1l> tyrog: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/1155327
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1155327 in skype (Ubuntu Raring) "skype crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc@plt()" [High,In progress]
<tyrog> k1l: thanks. That fixed it for me :)
<SuperLag> is there a kernel option you can pass to GRUB that will disable usage of swap?
<sary> Salutaions!
<sary> I've successfully upgraded from 12.04 to 13.04, is it okay to  install ubuntu-gnome metapackages! are there any known issue i  should know about ?
<bcurtiswx> any google docs integration in raring (like gnome-documents) ?
<bazhang_> bcurtiswx, apt-cache search google brings up some results
<bcurtiswx> hmm, i see something close, but no nautilus integration.. Seems that will be raring+1 with gnome-documents
<bcurtiswx> maybe
<SuperLag> If you try dpkg --set-selections < saved_package_list and it says 'package not in database' for every line... how do you fix that?
<SuperLag> I've already done an apt-get update, after the install was complete.
<Ponch0> my software updater gets stuck on applying changes.. is there anyway to update manually?
<bjsnider> Ponch0, open a terminal, typ sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ponch0> bjsnider: I always forget about upgrade and type - update.. thanks
<Ponch0> ok after updating/upgrading I seem to have some issue with cups/dpkg?
<roasted> hello
<roasted> any of you cool cats running Google Chrome on 13.04?
<roasted> I'm trying to install Google Chrome. It of course fails, requiring apt-get install -f, and it prompts me with 163MB that needs to be downloaded. I hit Y and it simply says processing triggers and 2 seconds later returns to the regular prompt.
<roasted> :)
<sary> hi again roasted :)
<roasted> hi
<sary> you mean the open source edition " Chromium " !
<roasted> samba is proving to be quite a train wreck in 13.04
<roasted> no
<roasted> Chrome
<sary> okay , installing it from a deb package or from PPA !
<roasted> .deb
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-02
<sary> try to update the archive , then see if there is available package upgrade.
<sary> which command you've used to install the .deb file!
<sary> another thing to check , are you sure you're trying to install the correct architecture for your system!
<duanedesign> is split pane viewing acailable still i Nautilus?
<bjsnider> duanedesign, no
<Guest53169> hello
<sary> hi
<Guest53169> I have a question about my wifi, I am not sure if I should ask here or regular ubuntu channel but I am using 13.04
<Guest53169> basically, my wifi is still working just fine, but today it seems that I have to wait bout a minute after it boots to connect to my router, and I am wondering if that might be part of the 'joy' of the pre-release
<Guest53169> it used to be connected as soon as I booted
<Guest53169> am I in the wrong channel for tech support?
<bjsnider> you might check dmesg while that's happening to see if there's anything being spammed in there
<KernelSandurs> ok, I am not sure where to find dmesg logs
<sary> /var/log
<KernelSandurs> thank you
<KernelSandurs> I suspect this might also not be ubuntu's fault at all, I know I made a change to my network yesterday - I took my main PC off wired and put in wifi.
<duanedesign> thanks bjsnider for the answer, despite my bad english typing
<KernelSandurs> could that possibly cause my laptop to detect the network slower?
<KernelSandurs> I know almost nothing about how to read a dmesg log, but I didn't see anything that looked like an obvious problem
<sary> will, what changes you've made .. and also is this the first time you noiced the delay , or did it ever happend on a different ubuntu release with the same NIC chipt!
<KernelSandurs> well, this laptop is the only machine running xubuntu consistantly, and I started with 12.10 and then upgraded to 13.04 after about a week of 12.10, that was about a month ago
<KernelSandurs> so in short, no I have not tested with any other releases or hardware, I am kinda really thinking this is somehow caused by the network change, but that just seems strange that adding 1 pc would make that much difference
<KernelSandurs> I suppose I will have to investigate this more thoroughly when I am in a mood to crawl around under my desk to mess with the cables
<KernelSandurs> Is there a rolling release of Ubuntu? I remember a thread where someone said something about 13.04 being a rolling release
<Riley88> hey guys have any of yall tried i3 on ubuntu
<Riley88> lightdm refuses to start it for some reason im in tty right now
<Riley88> hey did anyone see my previous comment
<Riley88> i rebooted
<Riley88> wtf
<Riley88> this channel is dead
<repete> Hi all
<repete> Anyone know how to get Unity Web Apps working with Chromium?
<repete> I'm getting prompted inconsistently, and in the end... nothing happens :-/
<repete> Sorry, this is in Raring (not Quantal)
<steveire> Hi. I can't seem to use icecc with raring.
<steveire>  * Starting distributed compiler daemon iceccd                                                                                                                                                                     start-stop-daemon: unable to open pidfile '/var/run/icecc/iceccd.pid' for writing (No such file or directory)
<steveire>                                                                                                                                                                                                             [fail]
<zAo^> steveire, does /var/run/icecc/ exist?
<steveire> zAo^: Nope
<zAo^> create it then ;)
<steveire> Hmm, that at least seems to get me onto the icecream network (I see myself in icemon), but I don't seem to be actually compiling through the network
<steveire> stephen@hal:~/dev/build/qtbase-ns/qtbase-ns$ which g++
<steveire> /usr/lib/icecc/bin//g++
<steveire> stephen@hal:~/dev/build/qtbase-ns/qtbase-ns$ ll /usr/lib/icecc/bin//g++
<steveire> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Dec 17 16:33 /usr/lib/icecc/bin//g++ -> ../../../bin/icecc*
<BluesKaj> "Morning all
<BluesKaj> installed the 310.14 experimental driver on Kubuntu 13.04 , but the 304.84 nvidia-current driver leaves the kernel module behind after the 310 install is finished and rebooted creating an API mismatch upon rebooting . Had to do a dpkg -r nvidia-304 to remove the left overs . The 310 kernel module / driver now boot into the OS just fine. Jockey isn't cleaning the old kernel module / drivers out whm installing the new driver
<BluesKaj> .
<k1l> i installed the 313 and it boots up to the 313 module just fine
<BluesKaj> k1l:  don't think my card can handle the 313
<BluesKaj> the 310.14 is about as bleeding edge my 8400GS can handle
<k1l> got a 8600 gt m
<BluesKaj> are you using the first experimental driver at the top of the list in jockey ?
<k1l> i did use the 310 experimental at 12.10. that was the first entry in 13.04
<k1l> just switched to the 313 some days ago. didnt had any püroblems with the 310 before
<BluesKaj> the 8400gs driver recommended for linux on nvidia's site is the 310.40 , which isn't available in jockey for my card afaik
<BluesKaj> unfortunately jockey doesn't give the driver numbers , just a name , so it's hard to tell what's being listed as experimental
<k1l> jockey lists the numbers for me
<k1l> BluesKaj: but you can install the nvidia drivers with apt. so you know exactly what to install
<BluesKaj> unity eh, I'm a KDE guy , that probly expalins it
<k1l> yeah. im on unity
<k1l> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=raring&searchon=names&keywords=nvidia  is the list of available nvidia stuff
<BluesKaj> k1l:  yeah I should have thought of that first ...not enough coffee yet this morning :)
<BluesKaj> i still use synaptic for refernceing packages , should have looked up the drivers first
<BluesKaj> k1l:  something odd , the 310 driver also installs the 313 settings updates , not the 310 settings updates
<k1l> hmm
<BluesKaj> anticipating a nvidia driver upgrade i guess
<k1l> when opening nautilus on unity it seems to restart unity :/
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, the 313 will drive your card
<bjsnider> all hardware prior to the geforce 8 was dropped, but you have a geforce 8
<BluesKaj> bjsnider:  nvidia's site recommends the 310.44 driver , and the 313 driver isn't listed in synaptic , but I can check again
<BluesKaj> bjsnider:  there's no nvidia-313 driver listed in synaptic , only the dev , updates, and settings updates
<bjsnider> ok, it's in xorg-edgers because it's still beta, but i assure you it will drive your hardware
<BluesKaj> updates-dev rather
<BluesKaj> the ppa , ok
<BluesKaj> altho , the 310 seems to be doing fine atm
<bjsnider> look for nvidia-313-updates
<bjsnider> it's there
<bjsnider> i expect users with old junk will be left on the nvidia-304 series and newer stuff will be on the 310 by the end of the raring cycle
<BluesKaj> had to remove the nvidia-304 with dpkg -r in the tty..leftover modules created an API confict with the new 310 driver
<bjsnider> they both create nvidia.ko, so i don't see how they could coexist
<minas> i am using 13.04 and I have noticed that when I double click a script that has executable rights, I don't get promted to run it (that's what happen in 12.10). is this a bug?
<BluesKaj> ok bjsnider here goes , installing nvidia-313 as we speak
<bjsnider> lemme know if the same thing happens that happened with the move from 304>310
<BluesKaj> well I can remve the 310 module if need be
<bjsnider> yes but if it happens again i want you to submitteth a buggeth
<BluesKaj> ok bjsnider nvidia 313.26 successfully installed , no glitches or bugs needeth be reporteth
<bjsnider> that's no fun
<BluesKaj> well did some cleaning house before rebooting auttoremove /autoclean etc
<BluesKaj> bjsnider:  what's the better setting in desktop effects , native or raster , or does unity even give the option?
<BluesKaj> dunno how much Qt is used on ubuntu
<bjsnider> desktop effects?
<BluesKaj> yeah kwin , not compiz
<bjsnider> ask someone who knows something about kwin
<BluesKaj> ok , just figureed you might have heard some comments about it
<bjsnider> i have some comments about it, but i can't say them in here
<BluesKaj> hehe ok , to each his own
<BluesKaj> glxgears isn't very smooth ...herky jerky , was nice and smooth with the 310 driver :P
<oskar-> hi all, has anyone else experienced a broken /usr/sbin/python during the release upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04?
<oskar-> i had to remove package "nscd" and then install the new version of the "libc6" package to be able to continue.
<SonikkuAmerica> There seems to be no way to install Google Chrome in 13.04 Beta 1 due to the absence of libudev0
<sary> SonikkuAmerica: hi , what's wrong with Chromium!
<wilee-nilee> sary, I don't think it is being maintained is it?
<hachre1> ?
<hachre1> why do I have a 1
<hachre> why should Chromium not be maintained??
<hachre> latest version is  25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu3 sounds quite up to date to me
<SonikkuAmerica> One second... I'm getting out of a class
<sary> wilee-nilee: hi :) sure it is, there i also PPA's for it ( stable,daily builds ) .
<SonikkuAmerica> (btw my issue is with the Google Chrome .deb, not with ChromIUM)
<hachre> SonikkuAmerica: where do you get that deb from?
<hachre> current versions are 26.x for final, 26.x for beta and 27.x for dev... the 25->26. switch in final happened very recently
<wilee-nilee> sary, the stable and daily were last loaded in 5-12-2012 ans 4-12-2012
<SonikkuAmerica> hachre: Google's web site (using google-chrome-stable)
<hachre> I'm using their ppa, but I'm using unstable
<hachre> but it tells me
<hachre> google-chrome-stable is  26.0.1410.43-r189671
<hachre> which is perfectly up to date
<SonikkuAmerica> One second.
<hachre> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<hachre> that's what im using
<SonikkuAmerica> Here's the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5671167/
<wilee-nilee> I would look in the PPA's as far as last loads I believe none are really current, which does not necessarily matter it is a personal choice.
<SonikkuAmerica> Stupid pastebinit pipe didn't copy what was important...
<SonikkuAmerica> Here's what really shows up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5671181/
<hachre> So why don't you install libudev
<hachre> 0
<wilee-nilee> yeah installed in my 12.04 setup
<hachre>  175-0ubuntu19 is current in raring
<wilee-nilee> 9.3 in precise
<sary> I have 25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu3
<sary> in raring.
<trism> it seems libudev0 was deleted a few hours ago, probably the issue
<trism> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/amd64/libudev0
<trism> since we have libudev1 now
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, I'm back
<hachre> wb
<hachre> i was saying
<hachre> why don't you install libudev0 then
<trism> because it is not in the archive anymore...
<SonikkuAmerica> It won't install: "has no installation candidate"
<hachre> oh
<hachre> that must be very new
<hachre> i only installed this raring two days ago
<hachre> and it worked then
<trism> 17 hours ago
<hachre> ok
<hachre> well you can have my deb if you want ;D
<hachre> i got 175-0ubuntu19
<SonikkuAmerica> You could DCC it
<hachre> ill upload it
<hachre> to my server
<hachre> sec
<hachre> whoops
<trism> you don't really need to do that, it is still on launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/175-0ubuntu19 click on builds
<otend> well, this is strange.  13.04 is more stable than 12.04 LTS on my setup.
<otend> I'd usually have a GPU crash or two by now
<wilee-nilee> otend, Both installs no upgrades, many possible variables.
<otend> probably, yes
<otend> I think it's a small thing within the versions, from 12.10 that was backported to 12.04
<wilee-nilee> lol " probably, yes" ;)
<hachre> it's vey small
<otend> which seems to have been a bug fix for most, but constant crashes for me
<otend> or, at least, implies it was a bug fix for most
<hachre> SonikkuAmerica: http://hachre.de/forumhost/ubuntu/libudev0_175-0ubuntu19_amd64.deb
<otend> still, other than some very minor issues, I've been having a nice, smooth experience so far
<otend> it's shaping up quite well
<bjsnider> theoretically gpu drivers should be getting more and more stable over time
<genii-around> The key word being "theoretically"
<sary> am trying to unmount (safely remove) my exteirnal hdd from the devices section in nautilus , is this normal! http://imgur.com/AYu5L66
<hachre> sary: I don't see anything abnormal there
<sary> when i rright-click the ejact button the trash message shows instead of the submenu for options.
<benmoose> At any rate, udev needs back into Raring's main repos, or else a lot of ChromE users are about to get wiped.
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm benmoose. Apparently I force-closed XChat when I restarted.
<hachre> SonikkuAmerica: hi
<hachre> SonikkuAmerica: http://hachre.de/forumhost/ubuntu/libudev0_175-0ubuntu19_amd64.deb
<SonikkuAmerica> Good to go. Processing normally. Any way to get that upstream?
<SonikkuAmerica> Thanks btw
<hachre> np, no idea why it is gone... maybe it has been replaced and google has to drop the dependency
<hachre> or maybe it needs a transitinoal dummy package
<trism> SonikkuAmerica: there are a couple bugs about it, although one is marked fixed, so it might just be a debian packaging issue: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=145160
<trism> SonikkuAmerica: the bugs are for other distros of course (suse/fedora)
<SonikkuAmerica> But still, libudev0 is needed to provide the .so.0 file.
<SonikkuAmerica> (At least in Debian/Ubuntu)
<qengho> SonikkuAmerica: what was your question?
<SonikkuAmerica> I had an issue with Chrome not installing due to libudev0 (libudev.so.0) missing. We fixed it with hachre's version of udev.
<qengho> SonikkuAmerica: chrome or ubutu chromium?
<SonikkuAmerica> (Google) Chrome.
<SonikkuAmerica> Chromium works fine, but I need Chrome for March Madness Live
<SonikkuAmerica> 'cuz of the Flash Player version.
<qengho> Ah.
<SonikkuAmerica> And besides, if companies continue using Flash, Chrome will be the only viable browser for Linux machines after 2016.
<SonikkuAmerica> At least YouTube will still be usable (HTML5 will hopefully be in a more perfect state by then)
<qengho> SonikkuAmerica: are you using the internal "Pepper" flash, or a plugin for Flash?
<SonikkuAmerica> Pepper Flash (still getting the multicolored spots). (Chromium uses the Flash plugin, of course)
<hachre> is there any way currently to play videos on the web, i dont care with what or how, but with 3d acceleration?
<hachre> i have minitube for youtube which works great, but thats just for youtube..
<johnjohn101> seems like 3.5 weeks to release is taking forever
<genii-around> johnjohn101: The last hours in #ubuntu-release-party seem to last for days
<bazhang> hehe
<johnjohn101> i personally can't wait until QT unity and mir.
<bazhang> eons even
<johnjohn101> this is looking like another nice solid release.  still can't believe they wanted to futz with the current model. but considering i don't pay anything, it's ok
<FernandoMiguel> hey
<FernandoMiguel> and after over 2 months
<FernandoMiguel> the gsettings bug seems to have been fixed
<FernandoMiguel> we will see how long I manage to be online :D
<boldfilter> Could you use an older version of gnome-panel from 12.10 on 13.04
<FernandoMiguel> boldfilter: because of the notify area?
<boldfilter> ApplicationPlaces
<boldfilter> --no space
<boldfilter> See
<boldfilter> https://www.dropbox.com/s/r6fdzjwtpl1cyby/NoSpace.png
<FernandoMiguel> humm
<FernandoMiguel> I have nothing like that
<boldfilter> Really?
<FernandoMiguel> isn't global menu supposed to replace that?
<boldfilter> Oh, this is classic
<FernandoMiguel> AH
<FernandoMiguel> can't comment
<FernandoMiguel> stock unity here
<boldfilter> I like to use Docky so I use it
<FernandoMiguel> I loved gnome-do
<FernandoMiguel> still do :)
<FernandoMiguel> but unity conflicted too much with it
<Malgorath> Are there any beta releases we can d/l yet of 13.04?
<k1l> sure
<boldfilter> $ sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Malgorath> I have a new system i was going to install so its not got any OS on it yet to upgrade with, was hoping for an ISO but I'll just go 12.10 for now then
<k1l> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<Malgorath> thanks k1l
<Elfin> i have some questions about raring ringtail
<Elfin> why is unity not included?
<IdleOne> who said it wasn't?
<IdleOne> Ubuntu comes with the Unity shell.
<Elfin> hmm.. i'm confised then. i seem to only have gnome
<IdleOne> Did you download Ubuntu GNOME?
<Elfin> i've installed from the 28 Mar daily build and ran all updates. and no, this is basically stock ubuntu
<IdleOne> where are you getting the iso?
<Elfin> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<Elfin> I happen to be downloading the Apr 2 daily build now
<k1l> whats the .iso called you downloaded?
<IdleOne> those should be the default ubuntu
<Elfin> raring-desktop-amd64.iso from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Elfin> when logging in, i see the gnome greeter (if thats the name for it) not the unity greeter, and I only have GNOME under session
<Elfin> i installed unity from the software center and it worked fine except i'm missing the themes. I'm forced to use unity with the gnome theme
<k1l> are you sure you didnt slip to the ubuntu-gnome dailies?
<Elfin> i'm positive
<Elfin> i guess my only hope would be to reinstall from the apr 2 daily im downloading now
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-03
<k1l> you can install "ubuntu-desktop"
<k1l> that should bring you the whole unity and lightdm
<hachre> .
<k1l> hachre: you got your connection right?
<hachre> not at all
<hachre> my client is going crazy
<hachre> and spawning more and more connections lol
<Elfin> if I reinstall from the new iso, unity should be included, correct?
<hachre> im giong to kill it
<hachre> brb
<k1l> Elfin: yes
<Elfin> will it  be default?
<k1l> yes
<Elfin> perfect. thank you. oh and, do you have a link to an official changelog of some sort for 13.04?
<Elfin> though I know some features are being kept secret (rumor)
<k1l> there are no secrets
<Elfin> well then yes, it is a rumor. is there a changelog somewhere? (im after the most noticeable changes, as I'm coming from 12.04LTS)
<[Saint]> Is audio/video being slightly too fast a known issue?
<[Saint]> I had a brief look, but I may have fudged the search terms.
<Elfin> hmm.. if I'm not mistaken, 13.04 gave me the wrong graphics driver
<Elfin> acer says i have Intel HD Graphics (Pentium B960) and Ubuntu says Intel Sandybridge Mobile
<Elfin> important question (n00b question though sorry) if I install this daily build, will it update to the release version at release time?
<[Saint]> Depending on your settings, yes.
<Elfin> so using the disc I create to install on multiple pcs, will be as If I have the release cd just requiring some update? (sorry, I just want to make sure)
<Elfin> you see, I'm low on dvds and the iso is bloated
<[Saint]> It really doesn't matter how you install it. Whether you burn your own disc, buy one, use the net-installer - doesn't matter.
<[Saint]> It will still prompt you (depending on your settings) to upgrade when the release drops.
<Elfin> awesome. hopefully when I reinstall unity will come out of the shadows. i dont know if you were here for that issue
<[Saint]> ...huh?
<Elfin> my installation of raring neglected to have unity, unity shell, greeter, etc. I have to reinstall to hopefully have it.
<[Saint]> you did "something wrong)TM)" then.
<roasted> Anybody running Chrome?
<roasted> I'm unable to install it on 13.04.
 * [Saint] uses Chrome on 13.04
<roasted> I have two 13.04 machines, one with chrome, one without.
<roasted> The one without I just can't win against.
<roasted> I run dpkg -i chrome.deb, it of course fails, apt-get -f install, it says 163 MB to be freed, and that's it.
<roasted> I can't INSTALL It.
<roasted> every single guide on the magical internet tells me to do exactly what I did
<[Saint]> you're "doing it wrong(TM)".
<[Saint]> http://www.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<[Saint]> find your .deb, download it, click it, done.
<Elfin> Saint: I bet I did, I will pay closer attention to the install this time.
<roasted> that does not solve my problem
<roasted> all that does is install chromium
<roasted> I want to install chrome ;)
<qengho> roasted: chromium-browser is insufficient?
<roasted> I'm not implying that. But why am I unable to install chrome?
<roasted> clearly it should be possible
<roasted> I also noticed with chromium it's continually asking met o "run this time" for flash sites. Unsure about that... if that's just Chromium or what.
<qengho> Well, no one in Ubuntu project made that package, and we don't know what's in it, so "should" doesn't mean a lot here.
<roasted> I installed it on another system with 13.04, so it "should" be possible.
 * [Saint] points out that he is using the packages from the link above, and it is in fact Chrome
<roasted> orly?
<[Saint]> Indeed.
<Elfin> roasted: The run this time means that the plugin is outdated or something similar. It happens in chrome too, even on windows..
<roasted> Elfin: I have yet to see that on Chrome on any OS I use. :(
<qengho> roasted: a deb you download will do nothing but add a new APT source to your system.
<qengho> I think.,
<[Saint]> errr...kinda.
<[Saint]> it does both.
<Elfin> roasted: Maybe Chromium/Chrome doesn't have sufficient privilages to download and install plugin updates. Check your settings.
<[Saint]> it installs the package, *and* adds the repo.
<roasted> <[Saint] that link still failed
<[Saint]> Works for me dude.
<[Saint]> I literally just tried it then.
<roasted> also, if I run it into software center, , I get Dependency is not satisfiable: libudev0 (>=147)
<roasted> hmmm
<designbybeck_> any of you running +1 yet in a semi-stable way? and/or if so do you just keep on using that build when the new one comes out this month? or do you do a full install over again?
<roasted> brb
<trism> yeah, libudev0 was deleted recently, so anyone who already has it can install google-chrome, everyone else fails with a missing dep
<[Saint]> designbybeck_: yes - and, why would you?
<Elfin> I plan to just update, designbybeck.
<Elfin> Furthermore, I am running semi-stable.
<qengho> designbybeck_: I've using R, what will be 13.04. I never reinstall.  I installed one machine in 2004 and one in 2008.
<Elfin> There is no difference, is there?
 * [Saint] too - I installed Ubuntu on this machine ~4 years ago :)
<[Saint]> No need to trash the install to update - that's just silly.
<Elfin> That's what I figured from our conversation earlier, Saint. I grasp that a reinstall is only needed to fix more serious errors and such.
<designbybeck_> haha., didn't know if the "beta" leaves stuff behind or is backwards comaptable if it updates some repos or something like that
<qengho> designbybeck_: well, don't run anything that's not released unless you expect to find bugs and report them on Launchpad.
<[Saint]> Elfin: fwiw - a reinstall isn't even needed to fix "more serious" errors - people just do so because they're lazy and/or can't figure out how to solve their problems any other way.
<[Saint]> you shouldn't ever need to reinstall.
<qengho> designbybeck_: but, released is a statement of quality, not a feature of the system.  It shouldn't matter to the computer about "beta" or whatnot, and won't leave stuff behind or whatever.
<Elfin> Suppose a buttload of packages wasn't installed. Would you reinstall or would you try to figure out which packages they were and install and configure them all?
<[Saint]> the latter.
<[Saint]> the former takes way more time.
<designbybeck_> i have it running in a VM at the moment, was debating on taking it for a spin on the netbook
<designbybeck_> i have 12.10 on there now and it seems fine for the lil' guy
<qengho> Elfin: eh?  A metapackage will provide what is the basis of the system.  Installing "ubuntu-deskop" will get everything that was on the CD.
<designbybeck_> 1gb/ atom dell 10mini
<Elfin> I seem to disagree. I'm missing everything associated with unity, even missing some schemas, and I'm missing various other packages. Also, the wrong graphics driver is installed..
<qengho> Elfin: "apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop"
<Elfin> policy?
<qengho> A wrong package that has an alternate is possible, but a CD wouldn't necessarily get that right either.
<Elfin> -_- it says  Installed: (None)
<qengho> Then you don't have what's on the CD.
<Elfin> lol how is that possible?
<qengho> You might have tried to remove a package that WAS on a previous CD, and the "ubuntu-desktop" package Depended on it, so you agreed to remove both.
<qengho> Elfin: Or, you didn't use an Ubuntu CD, but another variant.  kubuntu, lubuntu, et c.  Those have different metapackages.
<TheElfinGuy> must've lagged out
<hachre> I'm not getting any kind of notification about new updates, I've let a test VM run for days - it's now days outdated and the update notification is set to check daily but I'm getting nothing... What's up with that? Is it broken?
<roasted> trism: so how does one work around that lack of dependency? I guess it makes sense because my laptop was installed a week ago, but my desktop, just yesterday.
<Elfin> lol guys. I burned Ubuntu GNOME to a disc, not the full ubuntu raring..
<Elfin> I just ran the disc and it said Ubuntu GNOME
<Elfin> So I AM going to reinstall
<trism> roasted: someone worked around it earlier by installing the libudev0 package, which is still available here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/175-0ubuntu19 (click your arch under Builds)...otherwise going to have to wait for google to work around it
<sary> !bug #1162027
<ubottu> bug 1162027 in testdrive (Ubuntu) ""global name 'gobject' is not defined" error on TestDrive just installed on fresh Raring" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1162027
<roasted> has anybody added printers yet on 13.04? I'm curious if my printer-box-crashing issue is related to ubuntu gnome 13.04 or 13.04 as a whole.
<otend> I think Synaptics pooed the bed.  My touchpad isn't registering clicks right now out of nowhere.
<otend> Has this problem been encountered before?
<otend> wait
<otend> misdiagnosed yet again.  alt-tab is also out.
<otend> I'm honestly not sure what's broken now.
<hachre> roasted: I can add a printer to test it for you
<hachre> roasted: I added a network printer via system-config-printer and it worked like a charm
<hachre> roasted: im on unity 13.04 not gnome
<sary> in addition to our Discussion earlier today in regards to Chromium project : http://benjaminkerensa.com/2012/06/28/help-wanted-chromium-ppas-for-ubuntu http://goo.gl/2WHr1
<qengho> sary: have you seen chromium lately in Ubuntu?  It's very close to up to date, often ahead of Google Chrome, even.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<streulma> hello, I found 2 bugs
<streulma> first, I can't get to the installer disk choose screen on Mac, had to make a new partition table and then it works and then I had to repartition with the installer
<streulma> then when I'm on the desktop, I can't change background colors
<lq> hello everybody
<lq>  my tty1 cant be senn in the screen ,the screen is just black entirely ,other ttys appear the same
<lq> how to solve the problem?thank  you my english is poor ,sorry
<lq> which window environment do you use now?
<Bauer> guys, yesterday for the first time ever, my Linux restarted without my consent.. it showed up suddenly logout screen (where I select restart, shut down etc), I hit Esc, but it still rebooted
<Bauer> Are there any logs to tell me what caused it?
<Bauer> what triggered it
<Bauer> I lost hours of work due to it, I want to know what happend
<bjsnider> Bauer, i am very disturbed to hear this
<Bauer> bjsnider: me too, those annoying restarts are the main catalyst for changing to linux for met, but the important thing now is to try and figure out what caused it... are there any logs I could look through?
<bjsnider> Bauer, are you absolutely sure you didn't hit a key or something?
<Bauer> bjsnider: well I specifically have a keyboard without  power keys, and if I did hit something in some weird wicked way, where would such action be logged? in what logfile?
<bjsnider> it depends on what desktop you;re running
<bjsnider> unity is in .xsession-errors
<Bauer> the default one for 13.04, I think its GTK
<bjsnider> gnome-shell isn't. don't know about the others
<bjsnider> there's the /var/log directory too
<bjsnider> you could check syslog there
<Bauer> hmm first one has no timestamps.. btw it was a shut down yesterday, not restart (wrote wrong word here..)
<bjsnider> well, obviously it's not goin gto automatically shut down
<bjsnider> i could see automatic restarts after updates or whatever, but not shutdowns
<Bauer> bjsnider: these are the last lines in syslog before system shut down: http://codepad.org/0twxRmnc
<Bauer> I think the last 4 lines are relevant
<Bauer> not sure what it means however
<sublation> notify-osd and exaile are not playing nice together.  I can see the error in the terminal when exaile changes tracks
<sublation>     WARNING : error showing OSD notification: Timeout was reached
<sublation> WARNING : Perhaps notify-osd is not installed?
<sublation> But it is installed and works without issue SOMETIMES
<sublation> However, every now and again when the track changes the entire system will hang with no graphical updates on the monitor
<sublation> However mouse still moves music still plays.   Wait 20 or 30 seconds for it to timeout and everything goes back to normal
<sublation> Can disable Exailes use of notify-osd as a workaround \
<sublation> But I want to see what is happening on notify-osd end when exail tries to use it.
<sublation> how do I watch in real time what notify-osd is doing?
<sublation> like I can with exail run from terminal
<sublation> is it even possible?
<bjsnider> i'd say so
<bjsnider> it would have to be run from a console with a verbose switch though
<bjsnider> and i'm not an expert in it
<bjsnider> and there's probably no one here who is
<sublation> because the problem may not be with how exaile and notify-osd are cooperating but how notify-osd and shitty ass nividia are cooperating
<bjsnider> don't use profanity in here
<sublation> notify-osd can't be run on its own  i don't think
<sublation> sorry.  I have a deep seeded hatred for nividia drivers
<bjsnider> sedated
<bjsnider> seated i mean
<bjsnider> well, you might see more from .xsession-errors, which is updated in real time
<sublation> no I meant seeded... as in THEY planted it in me and it grew big and strong
<bjsnider> and also running exaile from a console in a heavy verbose mode
<GuySoft> hey all, is there a repo for python 2.7.3 for ubuntu 13.04. 2.7.4rc1 is unstable
<Bauer> bjsnider: any ideas about the errors from my syslog?
<bjsnider> no
<Bauer> last 4 are exactly the time it shut down, more or less around 1am
<Bauer> how do you suggest I proceed then?
<bjsnider> file a bug
<Bauer> on launchpad? to what package shall I attribute it?
<bjsnider> that's a good question
<abhi_> hello
<abhi_> using ubuntu 13.04 now
<abhi_> i'm having problem with lightdm
<k1l> which problem
<abhi_> after login my desktop wallpaper isn't coming
<abhi_> the lightdm screen coming everytime as wallpaper
<abhi_> everything other looking normal
<abhi_> panel, unity etc. are normal
<k1l> i have the same issue
<abhi_> i tried to logout and login again
<abhi_> this time no wallpaper is coming
<abhi_> a black screen is there as wallpaper
<k1l> sometimes its just black and sometimes it stays on the wallpaper with the ubuntu logo and the 13.04 in the left corner
<abhi_> k1l: yes, exactly the same
<abhi_> my system is up-to-date
<abhi_> but problem not solved
<abhi_> anyone with any solution?
<k1l> i was to lazy to search on launchpad for the bug so far
<abhi_> is there any bug report about this?
<DJones> I must be the lucky one, I've still got a desktop wallpaper
<penguin42> hmm, I've started getting some plasma shell crashes recently
<GuySoft> hey all, is there a repo for python 2.7.3 for ubuntu 13.04. 2.7.4rc1 is unstable. i cant develop django apps like that. it broke app virtualenvs
<GuySoft> ?
<IdleOne> should file a bug on that.
<johnjohn101> what is a decent xml viewer/editor?
<bazhang> johnjohn101, apt-cache search xml returns some possibilities
<bjsnider> johnjohn101, gedit does a good job with context highlighting and whatnot
<johnjohn101> i installed something that it doesn't even show the correct stuff
<johnjohn101> like wtf
<IdleOne> more detail, less swearing
<IdleOne> please
<johnjohn101> sorry
<johnjohn101> xacobeo is reporting the wrong name space
<hsn> i am using 13.04 beta, virtual desktop switch is gone?
<trism> hsn: I believe it is in System Settings/Appearance/Behavior (to turn it back on)
<meetri> can someone help me mount a mac (afp) shared folder on the command line. I want it to automount
<hsn> trism: you are right
<genii-around> meetri: Probably like:  sudo mount -t afp  //username@server/sharename /mountpoint/place
<GuySoft> heyall, how would i go about installing this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/amd64/python/2.7.3-0ubuntu7
<bazhang> !addppa | GuySoft
<ubottu> GuySoft: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<meetri> genii-around, i get unknown filesystem type 'afp'
<Pici> that doesn't look like a ppa
<meetri> if it's easier to mount smb shares i'm open for that as well. I can do either or.
<meetri> btw. they mount find using nautilus
<genii-around> meetri: Try leaving out the -t afp     part then and see if it auto-chooses the correct type
<hsn> in workspace switcher, i see 2x2 desktop grid and each destkop has yellow rectagle area
<genii-around> If it's already mounted in nautilus, try: mount     ..at  the command-line to see what filesystem type is
<meetri> genii-around, now i'm getting "mount error(95): Operation not supported"
<hsn> and yellow area is about 2/3 of desktop size
<genii-around> meetri: Try removing username@   part then. eg just //servername/sharename
<GuySoft> bazhang, but ther is no user, its ubuntu , no tilda before the name
<GuySoft> bazhang, how can I add a ppa from ubuntu, its not a user
<meetri> genii-around, not sure how to make since of the results returned by mount,
<meetri> genii-around, this seems like the most relavant line: gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/meetri/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse
<hsn> is there some demo html5 application for checking integration with unity?
<GuySoft> isnt there something like debian's snapshots?
<bazhang> GuySoft, there is a link that says "downloadable files " and a .deb
<bazhang> dl it, and software center will install it
<genii-around> meetri: Yes, so gvfs is choosing the correct type automatically, no need to specify with the -t <filetype>  in this case.  And if it does not require username/password you can omit the username@ part as I earlier said
 * genii-around wanders back to work
<meetri> genii-around, so what i get now is: unknown filesystem type 'afp'
<meetri> oops, sorry wrong error: i get "Unable to find suitable address."
<GuySoft> bezhang, but i want the whole thing, that would not satisfy dependency problems
<bazhang> GuySoft, see the middle left? depends on?
<GuySoft> bazhang, ill just have to download ll manually. dependency trees are a mess , ill try replacing 7 packages based on versions
<genii-around> meetri: Looks like you may need afpfs-ng and then can do:  sudo mount_afp afp://username:password@servername/sharename /mountpoint
<genii-around> Meh
<designbybeck> ok so the conclusion, was if you don't care if it is stable or not, install away and play play
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-04
<troulouliou_dev> hi is gnome-panel still present in 13.04 ?
<bjsnider> no
<centaur5> I just installed raring last week and yesterday added the network-manager-openvpn package. It's able to connect to all my VPN servers that are on 12.04 but my 1 server on 10.04 fails. Any ideas?
<hays> final beta tomorrow?  exciting
<johnjohn1011> what is the support time for 13.04?
<ironhalik_> What day is it? When should I expect the beta to be released? :>
<bjsnider> 25th
<bjsnider> oh, you'r enot talking about the final release
<bjsnider> final beta release april 4
<ironhalik> I'm just wondering how it works with timezones and stuff
<ironhalik> I'm planning on reinstalling raring on one of my machines, and would prefer the beta image instead of the daily ones
<bjsnider> in my experience it is not released at an exact predictable moment
<bjsnider> in other words, it will not be april 4, 12:00 gmt exactly or something
<bjsnider> in a general sense it will be april 4
<ironhalik> I guess I'll have to be patient :>
<tyrog> ironhalik: There are not major differences between daily from today and beta, if any at all
<ironhalik> I kinda know, but there's always lots of updated packages after a milestone is hit
<tyrog> ironhalik: you are waiting for the Ubuntu image, with the unity desktop?
<ironhalik> yup, the default amd64 one
<tyrog> ironhalik: Im using the daily from today, it installed just fine. Also Unity is very snappy, and haven't found major problems yet :)
<ironhalik> I guess if the beta wont be out after I come back from work, I'll got with the daily
<tyrog> There are no fixed hours for Ubuntu releases. They release it when they announce it. I think they released Ubuntu 10.10 at 10/10/2010 at 10:10:10 o'clock, but that was an exception xD
<ironhalik> ;D
<Noskcaj> can someone test the gnubuntu and xubuntu raring beta 2 iso's, they release tomorrow and need testing
<dmatt> Noskcaj: it might help if you provide a link, where people can find those iso's to test
<Noskcaj> dmatt, i was more aiming at current tests, but i'll get it now
<Noskcaj> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/264/builds
<rohdef> can it really be true that maven3 isn't in the apt repositories?
<tibi> Hi! I've just installed Ubuntu 13.04; on top of it I've installed kde-full, then kubuntu-desktop. Problem is when logging in, I don't get a kde session, just the wallpaper from kdm. Any ideas?
<rohdef> tibi, make sure that you selected KDE as the session in KDM
<rohdef> there should be a menu somewhere if I recall correctly
<theadmin> On http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ -- " Warning: This image is oversized (which is a bug) and will not fit onto a standard 703MiB CD. However, you may still test it using a DVD, a USB drive, or a virtual machine." -- does this mean Ubuntu is going back to CD media?
<fanysCZ> hello guys, does anybody know when  we can expect Mesa 9.1.1 in raring?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Atlantic777> anyone having problems with installing libopencv-dev?
<Atlantic777> it seems that some dependencies aren't available
<bjsnider> Atlantic777, be more specific
<jpozlovsky> hello, when will be 13.04 Beta released?
<smartboyhw> jpozlovsky, within 3 hours I think
<jpozlovsky> smartboyhw, ok thanks for info!
<roasted> sorry if I sound like a moron, but has 13.04 been in alpha this whole time I've been running it?
<roasted> oh, it was beta, just not final beta.
<minas> I have noticed in 13.04 that when scrolling the mouse in the unity launcher, instead of scrolling the icons, the application on which the cursor is pointing gains focus. is this a bug?
<BluesKaj> minas, probly a "feature" :)
<roasted> Anybody running 13.04 with Gnome 3.8?
<minas> BluesKaj, feature?? How am I going to scroll now?
<BluesKaj> minas, I was being sarcastic ..I have no idea how
<minas> I know :)
<minas> I hope it's a bug that will get fixed soon
<roasted> sooooo nobody on 3.8?
<BluesKaj> roasted, running 3.8.0-16 here
<zerick> Hi guys, I'm using ubuntu 13.04, after a shutdown it suddenly started not recognizing any network device :( It's not present in lspci, lshw and dmesg output.
<roasted> BluesKaj: I meant Gnome 3.8 :/
<BluesKaj> zerick, ifconfig ?
<zerick> BluesKaj: Just input lo interface
<BluesKaj> zerick, which network devices then ?
<zerick> BluesKaj: It used to be present an eth0
<zerick> BluesKaj: I just install some packages (nothing related to kernel o modules) and then this machine failed with net interfaces
<zerick> BluesKaj: Actually I have in total six machines, two of them have this problem with the nic
<zerick> BluesKaj: the other ones are working, at the moment, fine
<BluesKaj> zerick, are you using network manager?
<zerick> BluesKaj: No
<zerick> BluesKaj: I installed ubuntu server
<BluesKaj> ok
<zerick> any idea?
<BluesKaj> did you try sudo dhclient eth0
<BluesKaj> zerick,^
<zerick> BluesKaj: it's using static address, but what is strange for me is that seems not to be present physically
<BluesKaj> can you see the network devices in the file manager places or network , zerick ?
<BluesKaj> zerick, your /etc/network/interfaces file shouldn't reflect any changes , but /etc/resolv.conf might ..are you aware that /etc/resolv.conf is overwritten by /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base  , and the nameservers etc should be entered there now ?
<BluesKaj> I have to go for a few mins...BBL
<BluesKaj> ok back again
<bjsnider> roasted, 3.8 isn't available except in a ppa
<bjsnider> and it's got a bunch of problems
<roasted> Yeah - I'm using the Gnome3 PPA.
<bjsnider> is it buggy?
<bjsnider> there's no other incentive for me to use raring. i've been using gnome 3.6 for 6 months already, and i use gnome-shell, so there wouldn't be any change
<bjsnider> there would be a kernel upgrade, but without any performance improvements
<zerick> BluesKaj, well, I set IP configuration manually (I have no desktop installed) and as I said first, when I run lspci, lshw or dmesg any info about the eth0 or Ethernet is present, when in the past it WAS present.
<BluesKaj> zerick, use nano to edit files in ubuntu server terminal
<zerick> BluesKaj: My config is ok, the mii-tool doesn't detect my NIC
<BluesKaj> zerick, not familiar with mii-tool
<zerick> BluesKaj: it displays NIC's link status
<BluesKaj> does ifconfig show anything like an IP gatewat etc
<BluesKaj> gateway
<zerick> BluesKaj: it is blinking (and was working)
<zerick> BluesKaj: Yeah, of course, all my network config is static
<zerick> BluesKaj: i'm not using dhcp
<BluesKaj> zerick, did , sudo dhclient eth0 , show any output ?
<BluesKaj> zerick, yes I'm static behind the router as well
<zerick> BluesKaj: When I do ifup it outputs: Cannot find device 'eth0' Failed to bring up eth0
<BluesKaj> yes zerick , but what does dhclient do ?
<zerick> BluesKaj: up to this point, my problem is with the NIC, not the config, even if I run dhclient, it will not work since there is no link
<BluesKaj> dhclient is supposed to link it
<zerick> dhclient eth0 > cannot  find device "eth0"
<zerick> BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<BluesKaj> zerick,^
<bjsnider> zerick, can't bring up eth0 i'd say you don't have a working driver for your lan chip
<zerick> bjsnider: my conclusion too, but, I didn't install nothing that could erase them
<bjsnider> is loopback there?
<zerick> bjsnider: it was a fresh install
<bjsnider> ifconfig -- doe sit show loopback?
<zerick> bjsnider: used the generic (or default) drivers and was working fine
<zerick> bjsnider: yes, it shows
<BluesKaj> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bjsnider> try pinging it
<zerick> bjsnider: it responses
<bjsnider> \check dmesg for relevant messages
<zerick> bjsnider: There's no related message por Ethernet
<zerick> *messages
<bjsnider> what lan chip is it?
<zerick> bjsnider: its a VIA one
<zerick> bjsnider: I don't remember the number
<bjsnider> oh, that's good
<bjsnider> i was worried it might have poor support in linux
<bjsnider> *rolls eyes*
<zerick> bjsnider: it has dissapeared from lspci
<zerick> bjsnider: lol :) yeah, that's very strange
<bjsnider> not in lspci, check the bios to see if it's enabled
<zerick> bjsnider: it has good support
<bjsnider> if it's not in lspci it's dead or not getting electricity
<bjsnider> ie. disabled in bios
<zerick> bjsnider: I will run a live cd right now, to check whether is the NIC
<BluesKaj> lspci | grep VIA
<bjsnider> everything will be via
<bjsnider> probably a via chipset
<zerick> Yes
<zerick> Everything
<bjsnider> (use intel)
<bjsnider> whoops, didn't say that
<zerick> does cases better grepping Ethernet
<BluesKaj> yeah probly just your firewire and soundcard if applicable
<zerick> bjsnider: Anyway, thanks
<zerick> :)
<BluesKaj> zerick, did you try , sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bjsnider> won't work
<zerick> BluesKaj: Man, as I said, my problem is not config is the network card
<bjsnider> problem is the lan chip is not seen by the kernel
<BluesKaj> it might wake it up
<zerick> BluesKaj: it won't
<zerick> BluesKaj: But thanks for your time
<bjsnider> lower level than a linux service
<BluesKaj> ok , if you you won't , fine
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, he's running ubuntu server btw , it's not an ordinary desktop install
<bjsnider> doesn't matter
<bjsnider> this problem is much lower down the stack than that
<bjsnider> this is a problem that is actually below the operating system
<BluesKaj> what could delete the nic , if it was running fine previously without any updates or upgrades
<bjsnider> i suppose it got turned off in the bios
<bjsnider> that would stop the board from sending an electric current to it
<BluesKaj> how could it be turned off in the bios if he just rebooted
<bjsnider> i dunno
<BluesKaj> makes no sense unless it failed completely
<bjsnider> it could have
<zerick> bjsnider: live cd not detecting, I think they (because there are two NIC's) dead
<bjsnider> ouch
<bjsnider> is ther a green light on the back of the board where the rj45 ports are?
<zerick> yes
<zerick> they are blinking
<BluesKaj>  a conflict maybe
<bjsnider> they're blinking and they're green, not yellow?
<zerick> this one has only yellow color
<zerick> and orange
<bjsnider> well, that indicates a problem i believe
<bjsnider> so that also suggests bad hardware
<bjsnider> yellow/orange = no connection
<zerick> well, but, never was a green one
<bjsnider> if you say so
<johnjohn101> 3 more weeks!!
<luciano> Hello! Will there be an official beta for 13.04? I see it's scheduled for April 4th, however there are only daily builds
<bazhang> !schedule
<ubottu> Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<BluesKaj> luciano, heard a rumour , the beta might available today , dunno exactly when or if it's even true
<bjsnider> the alphas and betas don't always appear at exact predictable times
<bjsnider> repeating what i said in here last night
<bjsnider> should keep that in the clipboard i guess
<tyrog> Hello. Beta is scheduled for today right? thanks
<johnjohn101> will there be any real changes from the what i have loaded now from the daily?
<tyrog> johnjohn101: Nothing. If you keep the daily updated, you already have the beta
<johnjohn101> it's a pretty solid release so far. I'm running on vmware player and have no real issues.  still running 12.04 on home desktop and it's so stable, that it's tough to upgrade
<tyrog> johnjohn101: I agree. This is one of the best Ubuntu betas I have ever tried. Haven't found flaws yet and is much faster than 12.10, that was a poor release imo
<BluesKaj> 12.10 with KDE was just fine here
<tyrog> BluesKaj: Right. I really wanted to mention the Unity version. KDE in 12.10 was fine. But in 13.04 it is even better too
<johnjohn101> 12.10 wasn't enough of a change for me to move off of 12.04. still a decent release
<BluesKaj> kubuntu 13.04 is quite stable now too , even with the kde 4.10,2 rc
<johnjohn101> i'm using kde for the first time in a long time but still prefer unity in a lot of ways
<tyrog> The fact is that with KDE you should be able to create a Unity-like environment, or anything you want to. With unity you are mostly stuck with what they give you. Still I like unity too
<BluesKaj> some ppl get hooked on the brown-orange and earth tones :)
<BluesKaj> ofunity/gnome
<johnjohn101> i miss the old 9.04 tones
<BluesKaj> makes them feel all warm and fuzzy
<tyrog> I think Unity provides a good out of the box experience, and is an interface that doesn't get in the way. I think it suits most users tastes and is also easy to work with, that's why it is the default
<tyrog> BluesKaj: you have to admit that default KDE looks very bland in comparison to either Gnome shell or unity
<tyrog> Only the icons are better than gnome's
<BluesKaj> didn't like unity from the start ..went back to kde after 2 weeks ...more used to the way things work on kde
<tyrog> johnjohn101: 12.04 seems to be better each day. I can't make up my mind as well. Is 13.04 going to be a rolling release after 25th April?
<johnjohn101> i tried going back to the old gnome 2 desktop and unity is MUCH better
<tyrog> BluesKaj: If you were used to KDE and know how to fine-tune it to the maximum there might be no competition on the desktop for it xD
<BluesKaj> tyrog, yeah , it's more familiar to old windows guys like I used to be before I started with linux
<BluesKaj> zerick, green means connected,  and amber is the traffic
<tyrog> Me two, and most people :) . I found the Unity interface weird in the beginning too.
<tyrog> johnjohn101: GTK3 looks better, there is no doubt on that. And if you enjoy the Dash, then unity is definitely for you
<johnjohn101> dash is the best
<johnjohn101> tyrog, will be interesting when unity moves to QT
<johnjohn101> i hope it looks exactly the same
<tyrog> yes. And with Mir, graphics drivers may stabilize forever xD
<tyrog> I don't. I hope it looks even better
<johnjohn101> i wonder if Mir is coming to 13.10?  or will wait until 14.04
<tyrog> Hard to guess at the moment
<tyrog> I don't know if I will be following the proposed rolling release after 13.04
<tyrog> Or keep with 13.04 and upgrade. This should be an advantageous path in terms of stability vs. the rolling release model
<johnjohn101> rolling release just seems like there are too many possibilities to get everything out of sync
<IdleOne> there is no rolling release being followed for Ubuntu.
<IdleOne> the support durations have been changed to 9 months for non-lts releases.
<IdleOne> that is all that has changed.
<johnjohn101> 9 months is not that much time
<tyrog> IdleOne: If they can provide me with development releases as good as Raring, then fine by me xD
<IdleOne> johnjohn101: if you need/want a longer supported version there is still LTS releases which will continue to have 5 years of support.
<tyrog> I think Ubuntu should give more attention to the LTS after it is released. Provide more updated packages in the main repositories, so we do not depend very much on PPAs
<tyrog> But yeah, 12.04 LTS is also awesome, just like 13.04 is. Hard to decide which one I will be using the most xD
<tyrog> IdleOne: I read many commentaries suggesting LTS releases for most people. Still, I think most people use the interim releases. Not everyone needs the absolute stability of an LTS and for the most part the interim releases are at least "ok"
<tim> hi, is it possible to install plasma-scriptengine-ruby on ubuntu 13.04?
<bazhang> !find plasma-scriptengine-ruby
<ubottu> Found: plasma-scriptengine-ruby
<bazhang> tim, it appears so ^
<tim> bazhang: well, apt-get is not able to locate package plasma-scriptengine-ruby
<bazhang> tim try updating your sources.list then
<tim> bazhang: with what?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> make sure all the necessary repos are enabled
<tim> bazhang: that was my question ...
<bazhang> !info plasma-scriptengine-ruby
<ubottu> plasma-scriptengine-ruby (source: kde-workspace): Ruby script engine for Plasma. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.10.1b-0ubuntu5 (raring), package size 20 kB, installed size 209 kB
<bazhang> tim and I just gave you the answer...
<tim> ah
<tim> hm interesting
<bazhang> np
<tim> ah, the distribution upgrade failed on one of my machines, remove too many repos ... had some other issues before
<sary> Salutations!
<sary> micahg,Hi .. you there!
<micahg> sary: yes?
<hays> so should i upgrade to the beta for fun? :)
<bazhang> depends if your idea of fun includes bug fixing
<hays> hmm,, well it can
<hays> depending on the bug :)
<Bauer> hmm after 13.04 hits final, will it become an LTS?
<Bauer> rebooting, brb
<tyrog> Bauer: 12.04 is the current LTS. 14.04 is the next one. 13.04 will only have 9 months support
<Bauer> tyrog: I see, thanks
<gilly345> I feel like an apple fanboy. I'm waiting for the Final Beta release of raring :-) periodically checking for the .iso to appear.
<penguin42> hey just install and upgrade
<ironhalik> gilly345: it's almost like standing in line at some apple store ;>
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-05
<crf> Hi, when I log out and then log back in, the volume applet disappears.
<crf> also, the sound settings "OUTPUT VOLUME" is greyed out
<exalt> hello im installing beta 2 and im stuck on 27%
<exalt> any ideas
<haiping> anyone encounter this issue that 13.04 gets no sound output on MacBook Pro Retina ?
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  I am testing out the 13.04 beta
<howlymowly> and get an error when trying to compile some of my programs:  /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.7/libstdc++.so when searching for -lstdc++
<howlymowly> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lstdc++
<howlymowly> is there some compatibility problem with gcc ?
<howlymowly> or a link which isn't where it is supposed to be?
<howlymowly> or a link which isn't where it is supposed to be?
<arif-ali> this is going to be a long shot, but going to ask anyhow
<arif-ali> before installing 13.04, my laptop was able to charge without any problems
<arif-ali> but after installing 13.04, none my OS's allows for charging
<arif-ali> any ideas on what it may have changed for this to happen?
<arif-ali> I have Bodhi 2.1.0, Ubuntu's 12.10, 13.04, PCBSD 9.1, and now none of them charge
<howlymowly> arif-ali: I have the same problem since 12.04  ....  what hardware do you have?
<howlymowly> I myself have a vorstro 1310
<howlymowly> sadly I did not find a solution
<howlymowly> yet
<arif-ali> howlymowly, Lenovo E530
<howlymowly> hmm.  well...  that#s not the problem then I guess
<arif-ali> I did an install of Win7 last night, that didn't work either
<arif-ali> until I installed Lenovo Power Manager
<arif-ali> howlymowly, did you try in BIOS?
<arif-ali> So I am presuming it is something to do with some power manager setting that we need to tweak in Linux
<howlymowly> arif-ali: nope, I did not
<arif-ali> my laptop does charge while in BIOS
<arif-ali> btw, your stdc++ error, have you installed both 32bit and 64bit libraries
<howlymowly> arif-ali: yepp,  I think so
<howlymowly> I am on a 64bit machine
<howlymowly> does it help removing one of them?
<arif-ali> howlymowly, if you have both, then it should be able to grab the relevant onw
<streulma> hello, Ubuntu 13.04 works pretty fast :)
<streulma> only I have 2 bugs
<streulma> 3 bugs
<streulma> first I can't get the installer to the disk partitioning screen
<streulma> then there is Verg mijn wachtwoord in place of Vraag mijn wachtwoord in installer.
<streulma> and I can't change the background color in Unity.
<arif-ali> streulma, I had the same issue wrt disk partitioning, but I just used debootstrap to install onto one of my LVMs
<streulma> arif-ali: it's solved... creating new MBR with GParted, and then I can to the installer and repartition my drive
<streulma> arif-ali: just, on my PC notebook it works
<arif-ali> right, didn't have the luxury of redoing my partitioning, or MBR
<streulma> find my Ubuntu install on Macbook Pro very fast ! :)
<BluesKaj> "Morning all
<Sonikk> BluesKaj: afternoon here
<BluesKaj> hi Sonikk
<Sonikk> hi
<kapat> Hello, just upgraded to the raring beta, and after reboot X was broken
<kapat> where should I submit a bug report?
<smartboyhw> kapat, type apport-bug "xorg" I think in a terminal
<kapat> alright, now X started, but unity is completely frozen.
<kapat> should that be a bug against unity?
<kapat> What's the current best way to configure X in Raring?  I have a basic xorg file that sort of works, but I thought you guys moved away from using xorg.conf a while ago
<bjsnider> kapat, what graphics chip is this
<kapat> bjsnider: It's an integrated intel chip
<bjsnider> ok, it's non-standard to be using a xorg.conf
<bjsnider> are you passing along unusual flags to it or something?
<kapat> bjsnider: It worked fine in 12.10, after the upgrade x started, but unity was completely unresponsive
<bjsnider> can you pastebin your xorg.conf please
<kapat> Tried using the failsafe xorg file, which started x and unity kind of sort of worked
<kapat> bjsnider: http://pastebin.com/LYXJR1GV
<kapat> That one works
<bjsnider> it's not necessary
<kapat> but unity is still completely frozen after it starts
<bjsnider> you can remove it
<kapat> alright, how can I debug unity?
<kapat> I can log in just fine, but after I log in I have a mouse cursor but no buttons respond
<kapat> and it seems that the title bar doesn't finish loading
<kapat> and the second screen just has a solid color
<kapat> bjsnider: So, I have a bridged interface set up in /etc/network/interfaces for this machine, when it is enabled x starts, but if I comment it out and let network-manager handle the connections, then I get the "System is running in low-graphics mode" message on boot
<kapat>  /sigh, desktop is completely hosed after upgrade. Any ideas to get unity working again?
<xubuntu947> Hi there, is there anyone who have some problems with installing xubuntu 13.04 beta 2 ?
<kapat> xubuntu947: I think you're going to have to be more specific than that
<SuperLag> love 13.04
<SuperLag> had major issues earlier on... but now I'm running it on my work desktop, it has been great
<SuperLag> so if I've learned anything it's that "YMMV" is sooooooo true :)
<xubuntu947> all right, after internet connection and aditional software screen something goes wrong and i have this screen: http://i45.tinypic.com/biklci.jpg
<xubuntu947> everything stuck up - nothing happen
<xubuntu947> but in background something is working - when i hit for example: F1 - DVD is reading and HDD start working for short time.
<kapat> xubuntu947: Looks like something crashed... if you can figure out what it is you can try submitting a bug report
<kapat> xubuntu947: Sorry, that's not super helpful
<xubuntu947> well, i have no ide whats goes wrong
<xubuntu947> i have only this : http://i45.tinypic.com/biklci.jpg
<xubuntu947> what is: wl_cfg80211_detach+0xca/0xd0 ?
<xubuntu947> wireless config ?
<kapat> xubuntu947: that is the wireless driver. Maybe try turning off your wireless card, and see if it works better
<thebishop> has Canonical considered making Shotwell the default image viewer and maybe even remove the barebones Gnome image viewer?
<thebishop> Shotwell really works fine as a viewer, and doesn't take long to load
<thebishop> since there's no File-> Open/Edit separation within Nautilus, I think Shotwell gives you the best result.  If you only wanted to view, you wouldn't complain about Shotwell, but if you wanted to do basic editing, Image Viewer won't cut it
<Laiquendi> Hey there!
<Laiquendi> Can anybody explain a situation of Ubuntu 13.04 and systemd?
<BluesKaj> Laiquendi,  systemd is being looked at , that's all . There's no timeline for adoption
<Laiquendi> Oh. So it is not available at a users choice either?
<BluesKaj> Laiquendi, dunno
<tgm4883> doubtful
<Laiquendi> Thanks for answers!
<tgm4883> you'd have to write startup jobs for everything
<BluesKaj> or install archlinux if you really want it that much :)
<johnjohn101> can someone fix pidgin so that the accounts screen is accessible from the notifications
<bean__> johnjohn101: you'd have to take that up with the developers of pidgin, most likely
<bean__> or whoever handles the integration between notifications and pidgin
<trism> johnjohn101: which notifications? if in unity, the notify-osd notifications don't allow interactions...or do you mean in the messaging menu?
<jbicha> Laiquendi: Ubuntu 13.04 is using some of systemd's services, 13.10 will probably use logind also which is a fairly important piece of systemd; Ubuntu has no plans to move away from upstart as a foundation though
<johnjohn101> trism:  I not sure where the error lies.  does ubuntu do a custom pidgin or is this just plain vanilla?
<trism> johnjohn101: we have the pidgin-libnotify package that handles both the notifications and the messaging menu support (the envelope icon in the panel)
<trism> johnjohn101: it isn't part of the pidgin source
<johnjohn101> what is that code written in?
<johnjohn101> just seems like some work needs to be done with it.  i think there are some bugs entered
<trism> johnjohn101: c
<pedor> hi, anyone is using kubuntu 13.04?
<pedor> I'm thinking to upgrade to 13.04 before the final release
<BluesKaj> pedor, that's what ppl here do , use 13.04 , it's quite stable so far and I assume you're a KDE user , so that's even better :)
<ironhalik> so... hows the final beta doing? :>
<pedor> BluesKaj: yes, silly question, for a moment I forgot where I was, lol. yes, kde user. I'm using it with a live usb, it's the fastest kubuntu on pendrive I ever used.
<BluesKaj> ironhalik, it's not ready yet
<pedor> BluesKaj: do u use kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> pedor, yes
<ironhalik> BluesKaj: uhm, but did they release beta2?
<ironhalik> theres some varying info around the net
<pedor> NICE
<pedor> ops, sorry, nice
<BluesKaj> they mistakenly made an early anouncement , ironhalik , afaik
<ironhalik> oh, I guess I'll got with the dauly one then
<pedor> I donwloaded the "beta" as soon as I saw the news. After downloading I saw it was still the alpha
<ironhalik> pedor: the 'beta2'?
<ironhalik> http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/
<pedor> yes
<pedor> at least when I created the live usb it said alpha
<ironhalik> Well, the daily works ok for me, I just need to reinstall it on one of my PCs and hoped for a more polished image
<ironhalik> since I had lots of problems with the installer
<pedor> ironhalik: hm, maybe it's safe to wait until the final release
<ironhalik> I'm an update junkie :>
<pedor> I'm already using kde 4.10.2 but was looking for the the new packages in the 13.04, expecially libreoffice
<pedor> i like to test, but... I use this note to work
<ironhalik> I do too, java/android development
<ironhalik> In case it goes FUBAR, I got clonezilla images of my OS drive
<pedor> really? what problems did you had on install?
<jrr> is 'update-manager -d' the correct way to go from 12.10 to 13.04?
<ironhalik> pedor: the installer would hang after formatting the partitions :)
<ironhalik> jrr: yeah, if you're upgrading
<jrr> it has the big scary "this is still ALPHA" warning
<ironhalik> jrr: yeah, there are no guarantees
<jrr> will the resulting system differ from what I would get with a beta2 iso?
<ironhalik> jrr: the moment you run dist-upgrade, it will upgrade to beta, then to final
<pedor> how long it takes to upgrade?
<ironhalik> depends on the system, I would reserve around 1h+
<pedor> ironhalik: it's a lot of time... to install it usually takes less than half hours
<ironhalik> pedor: yeah, but the upgrade process is different
<pedor> is it safier?
<ironhalik> When I wasn't able to install 13.04 from iso, I did an upgrade and it went well
<ironhalik> it wen't well for me, YMMV
<ironhalik> once from 12.10, and once from 12.04
<pedor> I never did a upgrade before
<ironhalik> I did an upgrade from 9.10 all the way to 12.04 once
<ironhalik> and it worked :>
<pedor> well, I already have 4.10.2 and I can add a ppa for libreoffice 4.0, I think I'll wait, hehe
<pedor> usually I have so much ppa that I'm afraid to break it all
<pedor> almost a private rolling release, lol
<ironhalik> I'm running xorg-edgers ppa, for my radeon 7770 drivers
<ironhalik> everytime I connect my MTP phone, the radeon module crashes :>
<BluesKaj> pedor, I just comment the ppas until the new OS is installed , i don't trust muon. then i copy the new ppas into the sources.list if available for the OS
<pedor> BluesKaj: hm, I could try this
<pedor> so, fresh install or an upgrade?
<ironhalik> backup and try upgrading
<ironhalik> I rsync most of my OS drive before such things
<pedor> rsync? how?
<ironhalik> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<BluesKaj> pedor , if i have a decent OS install presently then I'll , sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<ironhalik> pedor: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Full_System_Backup_with_rsync - heres a nice art about doing OS backup
<ironhalik> that's data only, if you wan't do backup whole partition and restore it in case of failure, use clonezilla
<pedor> BluesKaj: I installed this kubuntu few days ago
<pedor> ironhalik: where do you put your backup?
<ironhalik> pedor: second drive
<pedor> ironhalik: don't have one :/
<BluesKaj> pedor, this kubuntu ?
<pedor> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> which is ?
<pedor> 12.10
<ironhalik> pedor: you could put it on second partition, but it's _much_ less safe
<BluesKaj> then just update and upgrade first , pedor , the the release upgrade
<BluesKaj> then
<pedor> I had a strange bug with time (it kept changing to 3 hours forward) few weeks ago and changed to xubuntu. although it's a stable/solid de it's not kde
<pedor> I'll backup my work stuff to a pen drive now and try a upgrade. while in upgrade is it possible to use the system?
<ironhalik> pedor: unless you use some specific system wide configs, backuping home dir should be enough
<ironhalik> and you can always exclude ~/Downloads
<pedor> ironhalik: ok. hm, is 13.04 still on kde 4.10.1? I'm running .2 . any problem?
<ironhalik> dunno, I'm running Unity
<pedor> BluesKaj: do you know about that?
<ironhalik> "4.10.2 will be uploaded shortly after this beta release."
<ironhalik> it regards beta2 release of kubuntu
<ironhalik> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RaringRingtail/Beta2/Kubuntu
<pedor> so, is it ok to upgrade?
<ironhalik> _probably_ :>
<BluesKaj> pedor, running 4.10.3 here already
<ironhalik> noone can give any guarantees here
<BluesKaj> err .2 that is
<pedor> I'll do the upgrade so
<pedor> what's the difference between upgrade and fresh install?
<pedor> BluesKaj: what is the command to upgrade?
<BluesKaj> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<BluesKaj> pedor,^
<pedor> hm, it seems it doesn't have all the translation to pt-br
<pedor> but, that's ok
<pedor> BluesKaj ironhalik: the upgrade started, let's see what happens
<johnjohn1017> help
<johnjohn101> oh lord
<solsTiCe> hi. Is this a bug in roaring ringtail that UTC=no in /etc/default/rcS or it's my previous installation that cause that problem ??
<solsTiCe> also I tried 13.104 because I had ajightmarish experience wih nouveau driver in 12.10. with graphic corruption. There is still problem in 13.04. I had no luck using the nnvidia driver in 12.10. may be this time ???
<solsTiCe> nouveau is working fine in archlinux for me
<trism> solsTiCe: I have UTC=no in my 12.10 upgrade from 11.10 I think, and also UTC=no in a clean install of 13.04 so I think it is just the default
<solsTiCe> ah I said it was a bug because I just read §UTC=yes is a default since 11.something
<solsTiCe> may be not
<solsTiCe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime Multiple Boot Systems Time Conflicts paragraph "Since Intrepid (8.10), UTC=yes is default" which is obviously worong.
<solsTiCe> bye
<pedor> BluesKaj: everything is working and a lot more smoothier, I'm quite impressed
<pedor> hm, now I can't install firefox...
<bjsnider> oh, sure you can
<bjsnider> everybody can isntall firefox
<pedor> bjsnider: /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_20.0+build1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<pedor> trying to overwrite '/usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop', which is also in package kubuntu-firefox-installer 13.04ubuntu2
<pedor> bjsnider: I just did an upgrade
<bjsnider> remove kubuntu-firefox-installer
<bjsnider> or do an -f install
<bjsnider> or both
<pedor> -f install?
<pedor> nevermind
<pedor> removing kubuntu-firefox-installer worked
<bjsnider> see, everybody can install firefox
<pedor> bjsnider: hehehe, thanks
<pedor> I'm impressed with this beta release, until now it seems to be faster than 12.10
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-06
<captine> hi all.  run software updater on ubuntu 13.04 and it shows many updates that have already downloaded, however, it keeps hanging when clicking for it to install
<captine> anyone had similar issue
<captine> ?
<tim> i wonder: has the krandr utility been removed from 13.04? or how can i install it?
<hachre> tim
<hachre> tim: I cant find a krandr tool but a krandrtray and krandrstratup tool are in the kde-workspace-randr package
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Belial`> anyone having issues with my-weather-indicator in 13.04?
<Belial`> doesn't seem to launch anymore.
<allu3> Hey, is it a bug that i can't access "Update Status" from message indicator via HUD
<allu3> i used to be able to do this in 12.10
<allu3> now weather i write "update" "Update Status" "Status" or so on i can't find the one i'm looking for
<allu3> after smalll investigation the whole message indicator is unaccessible
<allu3> i can't use HUD to change my status to Busy or Available from the HUD
<allu3> from empathy*
<allu3> filing a bug report ^^
<allu3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hud/+bug/1165420 Hopefully i submitted this in the correct place.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1165420 in Unity HUD "Unable to access the messaging menu from HUD" [Undecided,New]
<popey> anyone finding unity not starting on raring?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5683084
<popey> getting that, compiz barfing on guest login
<popey> i dont seem to have any package inconsistencies, everything in ubuntu-desktop^ is installed..
<IdleOne> !search unity-tweak
<ubottu> Found:
<IdleOne> !search unity-tweak-tool
<pedor> hi, I'm using kubuntu 13.04 and can't resume from suspend because backlights are off
<pedor> there's a bug about this but is marked as solved... :(
<mee_> hello, with ubuntu 13.04 is it a known bug after upgrade to no be able to run totem ? It say can't start because of missing plugins.
<mee_> checked and reinstalled all plugins packages for totem but not working
<viktorminator> cheers all! What is the best and easiest way to make l2tp connection in Ubuntu 13/04? thanks.
<yeahuyen> can someone help me with this error? lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libm.so.6: could not read symbols: Invalid operation
<yeahuyen> i'm trying to compile emerald, it worked on 12.10 but no such luck with raring
<jbicha> yeahuyen: you need to add -lm to your linker flags, here's an example of how I fixed a package yesterday: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/136333678/tenace_0.12-1_0.12-1ubuntu1.diff.gz
<yeahuyen> jbicha: you're going a bit over my head, where do i add the -lm switch?
<jbicha> as a workaround the package might build with something like LDFLAGS += -Wl,--no-as-needed added to debian/rules
<yeahuyen> i did make LDFLAGS += -Wl,--no-as-needed and got the same error
<yeahuyen> ls
<yeahuyen> i did this once before, adding the -lm switch somewhere but i cant remember where
<yeahuyen> ./install-sh
<yeahuyen> jbicha: i have no debian/rules file
<yeahuyen> jbicha: can you tell me where to put the -lm switch?
<jtaylor> yeahuyen: which buildssytem?
<yeahuyen> gcc i believe
<jtaylor> this invalid operation is --no-copy-dt-needed and not --as-needed
<jtaylor> I mean automake, cmake, scons etc?
<yeahuyen> jtaylor: oh, automake i think
<jtaylor> adding -lm to LDADD should work there
<yeahuyen> how do i add it?
<jtaylor> append it to the line in the makefile
<yeahuyen> like this? LDADD = -lm
<jtaylor> maybe, how does your makefile look like?
<yeahuyen> make
<yeahuyen> er, sorry
<yeahuyen> heres my makefile http://pastebin.com/qpHwXvuC
<jtaylor> you will want to edit the Makefile.am
<jtaylor> and then regenerate
<jtaylor> thats easier
<yeahuyen> jtaylor: add LDDADD= -lm to Makefile.am?
<jtaylor> depends
<jtaylor> normally there already is a LDADD somewhere where you add it to
<yeahuyen> there is none on my Makefil.am
<jtaylor> there can be many Makefile.am files
<yeahuyen> i only have MAkefie, Makefile.am and Makefil.in
<yeahuyen> sudo nano MAkefile.am
<yeahuyen> i added it but i got the same error
<jtaylor> LDADD not LDDADD
<jtaylor> and you need to regenerate the makefile
<yeahuyen> how do i do that?
<jtaylor> autoreconf -i then run configure again
<yeahuyen> ah ok
<jtaylor> if maintainer mode is enabled its automatic
<yeahuyen> thanks
<yeahuyen> same error
<yeahuyen> /usr/bin/ld: note: 'exp@@GLIBC_2.2.5' is defined in DSO /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libm.so.6 so try adding it to the linker command line
<yeahuyen> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libm.so.6: could not read symbols: Invalid operation
<jtaylor> how does the makefile.am look like?
<yeahuyen> jtaylor: http://pastebin.com/8HJ5v2T8
<jtaylor> that has subdirs so there must be more Makefile.am files
<jtaylor> adding LDADD here will not help
<yeahuyen> oh
<jtaylor> fix it in the the folder you get the compile error from
<yeahuyen> jtaylor: do i need to do autoreconf -i again?
<jtaylor> yes
<yeahuyen> ok, this is what my Makefile.am in the /src directopry looks like
<yeahuyen> http://pastebin.com/fmGD3ukp
<jtaylor> is that the file that is failing?
<yeahuyen> i believe so
<jtaylor> whats the full error?
<yeahuyen> thi is the error im getting after added the -lm switch to the /src/Makefile.am
<yeahuyen> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libdl.so.2: could not read symbols: Invalid operation
<jtaylor> add -ldl too
<yeahuyen> oh ok
<yeahuyen> jtaylor: thanks, that worked.
<antony> Anyone got virtual box working?
<bekks> Zillions of people did.
<penguin42> hmm, I think Flash has broken for me
<penguin42> hmm works after ff restart
#ubuntu+1 2013-04-07
<bjsnider> i wonder if ff runs flash in a separate process like chrome
<bjsnider> if so, flash would crash on a page but the page wouldn't go down
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: It does, plugin-container IIRC
<packetfrog> I knew a girl who had a raring ringtail
<cfhowlett> packetfrog, sexist much?
<zxc> is there a page for troubleshooting video driver problems? specifically proprietary NVIDIA
<valorie> zxc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<valorie> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<valorie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<valorie> a few links for ya
<yeahuyen> anyone have any clue as to how to make friends-app show facebook feed?
<Dreaman> http://pastebin.com/Hi9bAa9b
<Dreaman> my beta2 ubuntu 13.04
<bazhang> is there a question?
<Dreaman> no :) low ram using 64 bit :)
<bekks> Pastebin free -m then please. :P
<Dreaman> http://picbg.net/img.php?file=762abf9651b44461.png    full hd dts saund :)
<zAo^> Since I installed the official Gnome 3 PPA, my wallpaper is gone in Unity. I deinstalled gnome3, but that didnt work.
<zAo^> any ideas?
<zAo^> remove GDM too
<alankila> Perhaps apt-pinning the official repositories and ensuring that everything gets downgraded ... there was some tool to accomplish that, but I forget its name
<zAo^> Thnx :)
<alankila> It would be called ppa-purge. Logical.
<alankila> if you can burge the gnome3-team stuff, your system should return to normal.
<alankila> purge too
<alankila> I tried the gnome3 ppa as well and restored system from a backup once I was done with it. I had a bunch of regressions.
<bazhang> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<bazhang> zAo^, ^
<zAo^> thanks
<bazhang> np
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kristjan> After upgrade to kubuntu 13.04 i have - AMD unsupported hardware- watermark on my lower right corner of the screen
<kristjan> whats up with that?
<kristjan> i installed aditional drivers but nada
<zoktar> how do i reset "friends" its showing up in online accounts but not under the indicator
<BluesKaj> kristjan, did you install the ati driver from their site by any chance
<kristjan> no i did not
<kristjan> i installed amd driver from aditional drivers
<kristjan> didnt change anything
<BluesKaj> zoktar, this is "ubuntu support":, not facebook
<zoktar> owh alright ;)
<ultra_> Does anyone have a list of all the upcoming changes for ubuntu 13.04??
<BluesKaj> ultra_, read the topic urls
<ultra_> ah yes I see :) me being dumb today lol thanks for pointing that out
<BluesKaj> ultra_, :)
<samuel_> hi all, just installed ubuntu and having issue with acer x193w monitor and amd 6670 card.  Won't display 1440 x 900 which is highest rez on this monitor.  Part of issue is that this acer does not report edid info correctly.  has been an issue in the past and I got it to work....but cant recall how I did it.  May have used proprietary driver.....right now system using open source version.  Suggestions?
<samuel_> I do have option to use:   AMD graphics accelerators from fglrx-updates (proprietary) or from fglrx (proprietary)
<samuel_> currently set to AMD/ATI display driver warpper from xserver-xorg-video-ati (open source, tested)
<samuel_> any help suggestions greatly appreciated
<samuel_> is this channel dead?
<maxb> No
<BluesKaj> samuel_, we see you posting in #ubuntu , so guess you're counting on support there
<maxb> But EDID overrides are a fairly specialist topic, don't expect just anyone to have relevant knowledge
<samuel_> i'm just looking for some help anywhere ....and they weren't responding so I try here because this is 13.04 im on
<samuel_> I thinking of trying proprietary at this point, maybe it will give me options to set rez
 * penguin42 is kind of surprised; I've started running my HD4350 dual head in the last week, and had no problems on the open driver
<maxb> The open driver has improved IMMENSELY in raring
<maxb> Using it in quantal was distinctly unideal
<maxb> At least, if you wanted desktop effects of any sort
<penguin42> I'm running KDE with desktop effects (in GL mode)
<zAo^> Any one whos Twitter is gone?
<BluesKaj> nouveau was working very well here penguin42 if that's what you mean
<penguin42> BluesKaj: No, my home machine is Radeon
<BluesKaj> zAo^, that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<penguin42> BluesKaj: My work lappy runs Nouveau
<zAo^> BluesKaj: sorry; since last upgrade gwibber is gone
<BluesKaj> ahh ok , an ati , you got luck y penguin42 :)
<penguin42> BluesKaj: No; on my home machines I'm careful - not lucky!
<BluesKaj> ok , well some aren't
<penguin42> my work machine has Quantal Nouveau and took a while to get usable
 * penguin42 wonders wth my machine has a /sys/bus/rapidio - that's pretty rare hardware
<jbicha> zAo^: yes Ubuntu is replacing Gwibber with Friends
<zAo^> thanks
<charliepurple1> For the ISO testing, I want to create a hardware profile - I saw it on one of the wiki pages but I'm having trouble finding it again, anyone know offhand where it's at?
<trism> charliepurple1: I see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/U+1/iso-testing-qa#Step_2:_Hardware_Profile although according to bug 1017207 it can be a wide variety of things
<ubottu> bug 1017207 in Ubuntu QA Website "Clarify what a "URL to the hardware profile" is in tracker" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017207
<charliepurple1> trism, thanks! - I'm pretty sure that's what I'm looking for.
<conner_bw> Hi, I upgraded to 13.04 and I have two "Giwber" lens icon in my dash, one doesn't work. Uninstalling unity-lens-gwibber only removes the one of them. Leaves the broken one. Anyone else have this problem?
<gabkdlly> For the first time in my life, I installed an ubuntu beta, and I think that I found a regression, but I need help formulating it in precise language, so that I can search Launchpad for whether it has been reported already, and report it myself if need be.
<gabkdlly> The unity launcher panel on the left only responds to my touchscreen clicks sometimes, that is to say rarely.
<gabkdlly> Maybe a couple of times per login.
<conner_bw> If anyone could confirm this, that would be appreciated: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/1165424
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1165424 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "Two Duplicate Gwibber Lens Dash, One Is Not Working" [Undecided,New]
<conner_bw> Or, help me fix the issue if i am the only one seeing this?
<conner_bw> Thanks.
<Captain_Proton> I was install firefox but it failed now when I try to fix the install it fails I have tried "apt-get -f install" & "dpkg-reconfigure -a" but none have worked so far
<Captain_Proton> also when I try to run dpkg-reconfigure -a it start asking about home dir and except ssl cert stuff I have never seen when running that command
<bjsnider> Captain_Proton, using kde?
<bjsnider> if so, remove kubuntu-firefox-installer
<Captain_Proton> k
<Captain_Proton> bjsnider: i cant it fails
<bjsnider> going to h ave to be more specific
<Captain_Proton> bjsnider: here is a pastbin http://pastebin.com/tYFGn85u
<bjsnider> now do -f install
<Captain_Proton> bj idid look at the bottom of the paste
<bjsnider> remove firefox and the kubuntu package in the same command
<bjsnider> then install firefox
<Captain_Proton> bjsnider: http://pastebin.com/G52G1ZdW
<gabkdlly> Ah, it looks like changes to unity have been pushed in the last couple of hours that seem to fix my problem. I guess that is how it is with a beta release :)
<bjsnider> remove firefox-globalmenu
<Captain_Proton> bjsnider: holy cow that worked thanks
<conner_bw> Anyone else getting this in LibreOffice (menu rollovers broken) https://launchpadlibrarian.net/136525500/libre_office_menu_problem.png
<conner_bw> Mouse is over Page Preview in previous screenshot
<conner_bw> Tumbleweeds.
<conner_bw> Bug report here if anyone can confirm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1165827
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1165827 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice Menus, Mouse Rollovers Not Working" [Undecided,New]
<conner_bw> Thanks.
<SunStar> conner_bw, nope not affecting me
<conner_bw> Ok. Thanks SunStar
<luciano_> hello! how do i start custom window manager in 13.04? I can't find drop-down list in my login window...
<trism> luciano_: in unity-greeter the list is hidden until you have another window manager/desktop installed (and you need to restart lightdm before it shows up after installing)
<luciano_> i know, i have awesome-wm installed, however it doesn't appear even after complete reboot
<allu3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hud/+bug/1165420 could someone test this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1165420 in Unity HUD "Unable to access the messaging menu from HUD" [Undecided,New]
<allu3> would like to see weahter i'm the only one with that or not :/
<trism> luciano_: oh right
<trism> luciano_: I forgot about the bug, you need to edit the /usr/share/xsessions/awesome.desktop and remove NoDisplay=true
<trism> luciano_: the package was modified to add that because gdm ignores it, but lightdm does not (seems kind of pointless to me)
<trism> bug 1097240
<ubottu> bug 1097240 in Light Display Manager "Should display window managers with NoDisplay=true" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1097240
<luciano_> trism, thanks it worked!
<Mavrik-> hmm, I seem to be missing the ability to choice the login session in lightdm, is that expected?
<allu3> Still hoping someone could confirm bug 1165420
<ubottu> bug 1165420 in Unity HUD "Unable to access the messaging menu from HUD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1165420
<allu3> Shouldn't take more then 2seconds :P
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-31
<Beldar> dante123, Here is a link along the lines of TJ-'s help. http://www.paulscode.com/forum/index.php?topic=1271.0
<dante123> okay last time I used 40_custom and added the entry there, then reran grub and upon reboot it shows up
<TJ-> dante123: Yes, you can do 40_custom too. 41_custom avoids having to edit the system scripts themselves
<dante123> ok
<dante123> whats the command to rerun grub2 configuration?
<dante123> sudo update-grub i remember now\
<snadge> im not sure how a synaptic touchpad is supposed to behave these days.. whether emulate middle mouse button is still a thing etc
<snadge> in any case.. I don't seem to have a middle click.. i've got a physical left and right button at the bottom of the pad.. and the pad itself clicks when you press down on it
<blocky> I just upgraded a bunch of packages from the last few months and I can no longer login to unity... i3wm is working
<blocky> actually just realized unity is completely missing from my DE picker
<blocky> i3 is the only one left
<blocky>  /usr/xsessions/gnome.desktop is still there
<Beldar> blocky, run a reinstall the ubuntu desktop and se what the terminal says, gnome underlies unity.
<blocky> Beldar: thanks, that sort of worked... it's back in the menu now and i can login to it, but my wallpaper loads and nothing else. no unity panel
<blocky> heh, and an error report
<blocky> is there a way to restart gdm from terminal? service gdm restart doesn't work anymore
<Beldar> blocky, Do you have a proprietary graphic installed?
<Beldar> or any heh?
<blocky> Beldar: nope, it's a sandy bridge laptop with intel
<blocky> i forget what it's called but i set up an app to display system performance stats overlaid on the wallpaper, similar to gkrellm, and that's working too
<blocky> and i think redshift is working, cause the desktop has a pink hue
<blocky> oh its not gdm, its lightdm
<Beldar> blocky, There is a compiz unity reset for 13.10, I assume it is fine for 14.04, that would be my first try, needs a reboot generally to set. I start at the easiest first is all.
<blocky> Beldar: trying that next
<blocky> Beldar: no luck
<Beldar> blocky, you reboot?
<blocky> Beldar: yeah
<Beldar> blocky, Hmm, not sure beyond that without guessing really, not an area I have had issues in is all.
<blocky> Beldar: okay thanks, i can still watch netflix in i3wm
<Beldar> the errors you had on the reinstall should give some info, I would use that to search or in inquires here. At least to rule it out, if you wanted to mess around.
<Beldar> you could install a minimal like lxde and save the install info to purge it later if needed, just ideas, sounds like tiling wm works for you though.
<onca_> Is there a "skype" for ubuntu?
<onca_> how do I install it?
<onca_> apt-cache search skype yeild only pidgin plugins
<onca_> and empathy ones
<`Fibz> sudo apt-get install skype
<`Fibz> oh wait, this PC isnt running trusty
<`Fibz> yup, just sudo apt-get install skype
<Beldar> onca_, skype is in the canonical partners repos if in trusty, make sure it is open and your updated.
<Beldar> It's installed here, heh I have just not used it.
<Dudytz> hi all, hi all ... I use the Ubuntu 14.04, I have a user with the default groups (adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare) and encrypted home. Everything works well, but I have error in nautilus to mount a FAT32 partition (in another disk [sdb] or mount of usb pendrive FAT32 formatted). The error message is 'You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "[UUID OF PARTITION]"'. Can anyone helpme to identify the root caus
<Dudytz> e?
<Stanley00> Dudytz: do you have any setting for this partition in /etc/fstab?
<Dudytz> no, no settings in fstab
<Dudytz> my partition configuration is: /dev/sdb1 = boot | /dev/sdb2 = root | /dev/sda1 = home ... I have a /dev/sda2 FAT32 formmated and a /dev/sdc1 (usb pendrive) ... the sda2 and sdc1 have the error of permission
<Dudytz> my boot and root are in the sdb because is a flash memory of 16GB .... the sda is a hard disk and sdc is assigned to the usb
<Stanley00> Dudytz: can you open Terminal, type *mount* to see the option of the mount point of sda2 and sdc
<Dudytz> /dev/sda2 on /media/eduardo/MULTIBOOT type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks2)
<Dudytz> the sdc not mount and not appear in the mount list
<Dudytz> but the error in nautilus is the same
<Dudytz> sda2 only appears in the mount list after a try of mount in nautilus, the partition not mount and I give the permission error ... but the partition is visible in the mount list
<Oli> What happened to Jockey? Seems it was deleted from the release a month ago... Has it been replaced with something else?
<Oli> ubuntu-drivers-common!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<berg__> Challenge: Kubuntu 14.04, has anyone experience or working dual GPU (2 x AMD Radeon 290X) or similar working with second GPU also working properly? lspci finds them both, aticonfig sees them both. xorg autodetection does not find the displays in second GPU.
<berg__> I can create simple xorg.conf which activates both GPUs and the displays attached, but infortunately it leaves errors to KDE.
<TJ-> berg__: Check the Xorg log-file, maybe the EDIDs aren't being handled correctly. Also, see what "xrandr -q" reports
<berg__> Reports just the displays in the "active" gpu.
<berg__> Should xrandr --listproviders report something? Now it reports ... nothing.
<berg__> Just Providers: number: 0
<berg__> Still the "primary" GPU and displays work fine and with OpenGL and OpenCL. The second GPU is invisible.
<berg__> Can I turn the my question around. In Ubuntu/Kubuntu should one rely on GPU and display autodetection or should user provide perfect xorg.conf. It affects whether I report bug to xorg/xrandr autodetection or KDE side.
<zokiDimovski> Hi
<zokiDimovski> anyone with Kubuntu 14.04 with akonadi/baloo problems?
<zokiDimovski> the akonadi folder is growing and shrinking all the time. Jups up to 3.6GB then shrinks to 500MB and start all over again
<zokiDimovski> and akonadiserver, akonadi_baloo_indexer and mysqld are working all the time and eating my CPU
<junka> will 14.04 lts have the newest kernel 3.14?
<k1l_> junka: no
<k1l_> see the kernel freeze and the 3.14 release date.
<junka> 3.14 released today while the kernel freeze is on 3rd of april
<k1l_> ah wait, the kernel freeze is in april? but they told they will not change to 3.14 because its to near to the release of 14.04. they will backport important stuff
<junka> well since they have a schedule why not follow it?
<k1l_> kernel freeze means the sub-version of the kernel. not the main version of the kernel, imho
<junka> pitty
<k1l_> like i said: important stuff gets backported and with the enablement stack you can get a 14.10 kernel afterwards, too
<junka> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<odium> okay, I messed up and now everything I try to install says this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7184625/ - basically I tried to install skype
<odium> oh I fixed eet
<tracker> Hi... Im new here... i don speak english, but will do my best... :D
<tracker> Im trying the new Ubuntu 14.4 LTS but somethings are wrong with my Compiz...
<tracker> http://pt-br.tinypic.com/r/2vcxhyb/8
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: Hello there! :-)
<SuperLag> Are there any apps that will let you view Visio diagrams?
<qengho> Does anyone else's screen re-blank ~1sec after unlocking a Trusty machine that was sitting?
<qengho> Here, pressing a key, Shift e.g., un-blanks it.
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: Ping
<toyotapie> is there a torrent to download 14.04 32-bit desktop daily?
<TJ-> vlad_starkov: pong
<vlad_starkov> TJ-: I'm here again
<odium> I'm trying to install skype but to no avail, can anyone push me in the right direction?
<streulma> hello, bluetooth works on 3.14 kernel which is 14.04. Should I run 13.10 for the moment without bluetooth or change to 14.04, or wait for the release?
<HateYoFace> people still use bluetooth?
<rohan> streulma: does 14.04 work well enough for you?
<krux> mine works is on a testing old box with lubuntu
<onca> I'd like to install skype, but I can't find the proper process for it. I've tried numerous times to follow skype communities efforts to explain how to do it, but no avail. I am on a freshly installed system now though.
<jack> is there a nice visualizer for xmms2 or abraca?
<onca> hai, could someone halp install the dependencies for this app, I get the following error when I try to install skype - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7186644/ - it says lib32asound2 and ia32-libs are not installed, but I don't know where to find them
<onca> plz
<onca> neither has installation candidates
<onca> plz ignore that pastebin, I'll produce one with the errors I encountered
<onca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7186672/ is my error
<onca> I think this involves something to do with ia32-libs:i386 but I am a novice
<onca> wait, I found a tutorial
<rww> trusty doesn't have ia32-libs, it uses multiarch instead
<onca> okay - i understand
<onca> I think I found a tutorial, it's processing now
<rww> nice
<onca> while I have your attention. I installed a sd card reader and it turns on but even with a card in it I don't know how to access it
<rww> no idea, I just spoke up because I'm good at APT stuff :P
<onca> hmm - I want to play with my new beagle-bone buuut I can't write to it's sd card
<onca> you guys are awesome
<onca> skype works
<onca> yays
<wolfy1339> has anyone successfully paired a surface edition arc touch mouse with the surface pro running ubuntu14.04
<xagaba> Any workaround about cgroup-lite autoremoval in 14.04 ?
<Artemis3> is it just me, or when you install any of the quantal or raring (kernel/xorg) upgrades into 12.04 the thing won't ever upgrade to 14.04?
<MonkeyDust> FYI: 14.04 is still too unstable for my laptop, i switched bach to 12.04
<MonkeyDust> back*
<tgrego> hi
<tgrego> can someone point me in the right direction on how to use dual graphics?
<tgrego> i have an amd apu, and a dedicated ati card, but only seem to be able to use the integrated
<tgrego> i can however see both devices in hardinfo...
<tgrego> is there a way to switch to the dedicated?
<tgrego> the hardware is a AMD A10-5750 with a HD 8650G + HD 8570M
<Daekdroom> tgrego, if you are using the opensource drivers, you should set DRI_PRIME=1 as an env var when starting the app you'll need the dedicated for.
<Daekdroom> I'm not sure however whether Ubuntu needs you to do some setting before you can do that.
<tgrego> thanks, that will be a good start
<Daekdroom> tgrego, I found this page http://xpressrazor.wordpress.com/2013/10/08/enable-and-use-open-source-radeon-drivers-in-a-muxless-hybrid-graphics-intelamd-setup/
<Daekdroom> Mind you that when using 14.04 you can skip Step 1, as you already have the necessary drivers and kernel versions.
<tgrego> i actually installed the proprietary drivers when it did not work with the open source ones, but the 8570M is not corrently detected in amd control center... will give a try with that open source possible fix
<atreus_> Hello, is it worth upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 if I dont use unity and upgrade the kernel myself?
<darklight_> the latest kernel kinda broke the intel driver
<darklight_> multiple applications fail with  ../../../../../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/i965/brw_reset.c:43: brw_get_graphics_reset_status: Assertion `brw->hw_ctx != ((void *)0)' failed.
<darklight_> happens with i915 too
#ubuntu+1 2014-04-01
<basketball> how can i add the numix theme in 14.04
<zubuntu> hello ubuntu 14.04 room :p
<zubuntu> so
<zubuntu> will the new icon theme be available for 14.o4 or not ?
<zubuntu> seems u are sleeping :/
<zubuntu> hello people
<zubuntu> wake up wake up :p
<wolfy1339> zubuntu, i guess not, since it is currently under a user interface freeze
<zubuntu> wolfy1339:  :S
<zubuntu> bad news
<zubuntu> why not ?
<zubuntu> is there a way to download and install new icon theme for my 12.04 ?
<zubuntu> beta release maybe ?
<wolfy1339> there is a final beta for 14.04
<zubuntu> wolfy1339:  just icon theme i mean
<zubuntu> http://design.canonical.com/wp-content/uploads/2-application-icons.jpg
<zubuntu> these ones
<wolfy1339> i dunno
<zubuntu> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-6kzyhS6GmCM/UzPxQtjM3pI/AAAAAAAAR-E/iiJIbqgAT0g/s1600/ubuntu-14.04.png
<zubuntu> final beta has same icons still :S
<nbros652> anyone here... Is there a way to unlock the new unity lock screen from the command line (the equivalent of the old gnome-screensaver-command -d)?
<zubuntu> night
<f00lg> hi, i'm using ubuntu 14.04, i want to change lightdm background, any hint?
<nbros652> anyone here... Is there a way to unlock the new unity lock screen from the command line (the equivalent of the old gnome-screensaver-command -d)?
<Beldar> nbros652, How are you getting a command line there?
<nbros652> Beldar: I don't have a command line there so much as a script that runs in the background and unlocks the screen when a particular USB device is inserted.
<nbros652> Beldar: basically, I'm using pamusb, and the lock screen doesn't recognize the USB as applicable credentials, and I don't know of any command that can be run to unlock the screen so I can put it in the pamusb-agent.
<Beldar> nbros652, Ah, I was just curious really, no answer on the issue.
<nbros652> Beldar: Oh well. Thanks anyway.
<jerry__> is there a way  of command line upgrading to 14
<Beldar> jerry__, yes
<Beldar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/110477/how-do-i-upgrade-to-a-newer-version-of-ubuntu do at your own risk
<scarrz> greetz... just testing out the new lts final beta can anyone tell me how to get rid of the funky panel behaviour in gnome-session-fallback (compiz) ... it tkaes forever to load and the panel disappears when I try to shange workspaces
<scarrz> my bad typos
<bobfox> i'd like to know whether the partitioner in anaconda has been fixed yet.
<bobfox> derrr, ubiquity, not anaconda.
<AtuM> where can i find a list of packages included in 14.04? I would like to check some packet versions
<AtuM> software version that is
<AtuM> there's no cman in tahr...
<elfy> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<elfy> there was no cman in saucy either apparently
<AtuM> elfy, but there was in 12.04.. I used it to build clusters using drbd and ocfs2
<AtuM> as I remember ocfs2 needs cman.
<AtuM> perhaps cman is not needed now.. I have to see why i used cman in the first place :D
<shawnbon206> omgz teh wallpaper is wrong! what horror
<ethermonk> :P
<ethermonk> need more contributers
<shawnbon206> welp. just gonna give this a chance since it was the only "user friendly" distro with an installer which would actually boot on this machine without rolling a custom iso
<shawnbon206> going on wifeys spare computer
<shawnbon206> yay its booting
<shawnbon206> hmmm the wallpaper folder is empty
<shawnbon206> IS
<shawnbon206> they werent kidding
<elfy> shawnbon206: nope - they weren't :)
<elfy> and the xfce wallpaper is a bug too ;)
<ethermonk> huh.   ubuntu studio has wallpaper
<elfy> it does
<shawnbon206> what DE for ubuntu studio?
<ethermonk> yay! i win!
<ethermonk> xfce
<elfy> shawnbon206 was in xubuntu  talking about xubuntu I assume
<shawnbon206> yes
<elfy> I am awake then :)
<elfy> shawnbon206: you checked the known issues I guess
<elfy> shawnbon206: be aware of the ibus issue - unless you have a US keyboard, especially if you're password has symbols in it
<shawnbon206> eeeee
<shawnbon206> the installer made a hybrid mbr
<shawnbon206> how can i tell if i am booted in efi mode?
<shawnbon206> oh check dmesg | grep -i efi
<TvL2386> hi guys, I've just installed 14.04 beta2 but having problem with my network interfaces. Every reboot the naming is different :S
<ethermonk> using wl driver?
<ethermonk> i had that on 12
<CyborgCygnus> It seems my Web Browser flash is now broken, doesn't play videos properly on youtube. Trying to watch the Ubuntu Edge video & there's no sound, it's frame skipping like crazy. Tried an update & restart.
<stego> hello, does anyone here observe this behaviour? "window switcher randomly switches windows" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1298431
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1298431 in unity (Ubuntu) "window switcher randomly switches windows" [Undecided,New]
<swaagie> not sure if this is purely a 14.04 issue, but I decided to just update since something else borked 13.10, at least have a ubuntu-session now, however I only have one screen (of 3) which is detected as an internal monitor, gist incoming
<swaagie> https://gist.github.com/Swaagie/9911491
<swaagie> only xrandr so far, i'll add x -configure output to it and the logs
<onca> my windows switch as expected, I am happy to report
<onca> that would be very annoying
<swaagie> tried the usual reinstalling drivers: nvidia/xorg/etc
<stego> onca, it's annoying indeed..
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<vlad_starkov> QUESTION: Ubuntu 14.04 Server 64bit. Successfully boots with 12GB RAM. Fails with 16GB RAM raising "mtrr_cleanup: can not find optimal value, please specify mtrr_gran_size/mtrr_chunk_size" errors. How to choose correct values for mtrr_gran_size and mtrr_chunk_size?
<vlad_starkov> Ubuntu 14.04 64bit Server: Strange thing (possibly BUG). System doesn't boot with BIOS settings "Memory Branch Mode -> Interleave". But successfully booted with BIOS settings "Memory Branch Mode -> Sequential". Anyone can explain me why this could happen?
<bekks> vlad_starkov: you have to investigate what these bios settings do in detail. after you told us, we may help you.
<vlad_starkov> bekks: page 69 http://www.supermicro.com/manuals/motherboard/5000P/MNL-0872.pdf
<vlad_starkov> bekks: also, system boots with 12GB RAM in Interleave mode.
<onca> how do I properly install the radeon 8670D drivers? I've had a lot of trouble in the past with this and I don't want to render my system useless again.
<bekks> vlad_starkov: Can you define "does not boot" in addition please?
<bekks> vlad_starkov: What exactly happens?
<vlad_starkov> bekks: system almost freezes and raises CPU soft lockup messages
<bekks> What is "almost freezes"? Does it get very cold?
<vlad_starkov> bekks: it does not respond to Ctrl+Alt+Del
<bekks> which does not mean anything :)
<bekks> if you get cpu soft lockups, your cpu cant handle the memory interleave ruled by your bios. dont use interleaving then.
<onca> my computer doubles as a spaceheater :)
<vlad_starkov> bekks: I'm wondering what will be lost in performance then?
<bekks> vlad_starkov: ask the mainboard manufacturer :)
<vlad_starkov> bekks: OK ))
<bekks> vlad_starkov: using that mode simply makes your box unusable - so the question "how much performance will I get if it would work" is out of interest.
<vlad_starkov> bekks: I'm thinking that probably there can be solution to use memory in interleave mode
<vlad_starkov> bekks: I'd like to test my server's performance. Can you recommend some benchmark tool?
<bekks> vlad_starkov: the solution to your memory interleave issue is "use another cpu",
<bekks> vlad_starkov: and which performance do you want to measure in detail?
<vlad_starkov> bekks: CPU and memory
<vlad_starkov> bekks: why do you think that CPU is the cause of memory interleave issue?
<bekks> vlad_starkov: because your get cpu soft lockups?
<bekks> vlad_starkov: which cpu do you have in detail?
<vlad_starkov> bekks: emm, this is actually general error message in Linux Kernel as I know
<bekks> then you know something wrong ;)
<bekks> it just means: "I dont know how to handle this situation".
<bekks> and since "the situation" refers to memory interleave, it means "I, the cpu, dont know how to handle the memory interleave",
<bekks> vlad_starkov: So which cpu do you have exactly?
<vlad_starkov> bekks: this is not correct, as this problem appears in Ubuntu, and does not appear in Grml Linux.
<bekks> vlad_starkov: So which cpu do you have exactly?
<vlad_starkov> bekks: E5345
<bekks> Ford E5345?
<vlad_starkov> :)
<bekks> vlad_starkov: http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_lookup.php?cpu=Intel+Xeon+E5345+%40+2.33GHz&id=1230 - there is your cpu benchmark. and for memory benchmarks, you have to klnow how your application(s) will use/access memory, and you have to see how it works, actually.
<vlad_starkov> bekks: ok thanks
<xro> Hi, i just upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04... all works well but i have log in 2 times... Is it a known issue?
<sydneyJDykstra> Why is it that whenever i try to boot ubuntu trusty from a CD, it shows a blank screen. I have it set correct in the BIOS,because it starts to boot from it.
<sydneyJDykstra> Is that a bug?
<sydneyJDykstra> Has no one had that problem so far?
<krux> iso could be bad did you check it ?
<xro> sorry, no idea
<sydneyJDykstra> krux:  It works in my other computer.
<Artemis3> sydneyJDykstra, maybe a problem with grub graphic setting/resolution?
<sydneyJDykstra> I will try some different settings.
<ghutziop> hi, I'm trying to install lubuntu 14.04 with full disk encryption. but the generic option just doesn't work and I don't know how to configure a subdevice for a crypto-volume
<ballPointPenguin> 14.04 + Macbook Pro retina could be a good time
<ballPointPenguin> anybody familiar with the status of Cairo on 'trusty'
<Yoshi2889> So uh I accidentally scaled Ubuntu a bit bigger than I'd like, now I can't change it back to 1
<Yoshi2889> Or, well, find the control to change it back
<Yoshi2889> Any ideas on what config files or something I may edit?
<Daekdroom> Yoshi2889, Try System Settings > Monitors (or is it Screens in English?)
<Yoshi2889> Yeah that's my problem, I can't see the control :P
<Yoshi2889> Displays it is
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<Yoshi2889> I put it at 4, which is...a bit too big
<Yoshi2889> Can you do tab-tab-tab-tab and reach it? If so can you tell me how many tabs? :P
<Daekdroom> Yoshi2889, can't you try to tab your way around the controls?
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<Yoshi2889> lol
<Daekdroom> Yoshi2889, 8
<Yoshi2889> Can't change it with the arrow keys or it is not the correct control
<Yoshi2889> Actually
<Yoshi2889> Alt tab to the rescue
<Yoshi2889> I can see what control I am on there :P
<Daekdroom> It can be changed with the arrow keys btw.
<Daekdroom> and turns out just entering the Display settings and pressing Shift + TAB once works.
<gigix> Hi guys, is anyone having troubles running trusty on AMD graphics
<gigix> I have a DELL laptop with AMD graphics, tried a fresh install of trusty beta 2, but I get a low-graphics pop-up and no lightdm session
<Yoshi2889> You can't drag windows up either :|
<Yoshi2889> Nailed it with workspaces
<Yoshi2889> The bottom part of the window was apparently stuck on a workspace :P
<SydneyJDykstra> Are they going to install more drivers in ubuntu trusty before its release?
<Yoshi2889> Drivers, like?
<SydneyJDykstra> Yoshi2889: graphics
<Yoshi2889> The kernel includes drivers for Intel, AMD and Nvidia (albeit crappy), what else do you want?
<Yoshi2889> Probably even more
<Yoshi2889> Daekdroom: At least I can't say the scaling doesn't work. :P
<SydneyJDykstra> Yoshi2889:  I am not able to boot the live cd. It shows the grub screen then it goes blank.
<bekks> !nomodeset | SydneyJDykstra
<ubottu> SydneyJDykstra: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Yoshi2889> When booting, hit F6, and select "nomodeset"
<Yoshi2889> Ninja'd
<SydneyJDykstra> Yoshi2889:  Ok, thanks for the info.Now i have to wait for my brothe to get off my computer.
<Yoshi2889> Kick him off :P
<gigix> SydneyJDykstra: I second what Yoshi2889 said, nomodeset usually solves the problem
<SydneyJDykstra> Yoshi2889:  But why then can I boot my 12.04 and 13.10 cd?
<Yoshi2889> SydneyJDykstra: No idea, your card is weird/old?
<gigix> SydneyJDykstra: what hardware are we talking about ?
<SydneyJDykstra> Yoshi2889:  A dell xps 410. it is 8 years old.
<Yoshi2889> With what GPU?
<SydneyJDykstra>  I don't know. I do know it is a 512mb card.
<Yoshi2889> Yeah I know many 512 MB cards :P
<gigix> amd ? nvidia ?
<Yoshi2889> or ATI
<Yoshi2889> dunno if that was back then
<SydneyJDykstra> nvidia,but thats all I know. I am looking it up right now.
<Yoshi2889> yeah nouveau is pretty crappy
<Yoshi2889> i mean they did a great job getting it usable but still pretty crap regardless
<SydneyJDykstra> I am not sure what card it is...
<Yoshi2889> Nvidia GeForce 7900 GS?
<shawnbon206> how do i disable the ads?
<Yoshi2889> What ads?
<SydneyJDykstra> Yoshi2889:  It doesn't have a fan.
<Yoshi2889> SydneyJDykstra: Possible :P
<SydneyJDykstra> shawnbon206:  What do mean by adds?
<shawnbon206> the amazon search suggestions
<Yoshi2889> System Settings > Privacy > Search
<shawnbon206> that disables all online search
<SydneyJDykstra> What will happen when I upgrade ubuntu to lubuntu? Right now I am running ubuntu with lxde added later.
<shawnbon206> i only want to disable the ads
<BluesKaj> nouveau worked quite well with my nvidia 8400GS on kubuntu at first, but after some upgrades the OpenGL/Raster settings in desktop effects/Kwin  wasn't able to hold the settings, so an upgrade to the 331 driver was needed. However even now the OpenGL/Raster settings fail due to a bug in kde/kwin. Dunno how unity/gnome is affected tho.
<Yoshi2889> SydneyJDykstra: not much
<Yoshi2889> shawnbon206: what ads?
<Yoshi2889> the amazon search suggestions *are* the online search things
<shawnbon206> e.g. i want sound cloud to work, but when i search my PC for videos i shouldnt see $19.99 on amazon, thats kinda depressing. dont get me wrong, we shop on amazon, but thats not where i want to see it
<Yoshi2889> yeah it's either showing the prices or not showing anything at all
<SydneyJDykstra> Yoshi2889: I know that,but will it keep my unity interface and add lubuntu's on top of that?
<BluesKaj> that's canonical heading down the enterprise route
<Yoshi2889> SydneyJDykstra: probably, check what it removes and whatnot
<shawnbon206> in previous versions you could uninstall a package with apt-get. they fixed that?
<Yoshi2889> uh
<Yoshi2889> sudo apt-get remove [package] still exists
<Yoshi2889> i don't think that will change anytime soon
<shawnbon206> no, to remove the ads
<Yoshi2889> that removes the search provider
<Yoshi2889> so won't show anything at all
<Yoshi2889> like i said, either cope with the prices or disable it
<Yoshi2889> i disabled it as i find it spyware
<shawnbon206> in 12.10 you could apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping
<toyotapie> Hello, I just installed a custom vanilla kernel on my ubuntu 14.04 Beta. When I try and log in the lightdm logon interface, the logon fails and it comes back to the logon screen. Which log might contain useful info? not xorg log because X starts fine, and it's not because of the encrypted fs, I fixed that already. Thax
<Yoshi2889> once again that removes the entire shopping thing
<shawnbon206> then the online search would still work without the prices
<staked> hey folks. could someone point me to a link to upgrade to the 14.04 beta from the command line? all the guides I'm finding only talk about using the update-manager gui.
<Yoshi2889> toyotapie: remove ~/.Xauthority and try again
<Yoshi2889> staked: your best bet is to change the repos to use trusty instead of 13.10
<SydneyJDykstra> Yoshi2889: will I only have to use nomedeset when i boot the cd,or will it fix its problem when I upgrade?
<Yoshi2889> SydneyJDykstra: it might, it might not
<Yoshi2889> when it doesn't boot use nomodeset again
<staked> Yoshi2889: ha, cool. was thinking it would be more difficult than that. :-)
<toyotapie> nevermind, I found the issue. Looks like either something changed in the kernel between what I installed and 14.04 or the graphics driver is freaking out because of the recent version of X
<toyotapie> dang.
<toyotapie> thanks
<Yoshi2889> ugh. I still need to do my homework
<SydneyJDykstra> Yoshi2889: Thanks!!
<Yoshi2889> fun, grub updates
<toyotapie> How badly will I break my Ubuntu 14.04 if I remove xserver 7.7 and replace it with 6.9 ?
<Yoshi2889> pretty bad I think
<toyotapie> ok
<Yoshi2889> it will take down a whole lot of other stuff with it iirc
<Yoshi2889> maybe even all things to do with graphics
<toyotapie> ok.
<toyotapie> Well, I replaced the default kernel with a custom compile of Linux Vanilla 3.4.18. Now X doesn't work, but I think X doesn't work because of the stupid graphics driver that won't work with anything past linux 3.4 or xserver 6.9
<Yoshi2889> why are you downgrading the kernel?
<toyotapie> My ATI graphics card for my laptop works very poorly with the open source driver ( computer runs about 40 degrees hotter on open source driver ), but ATI doesn't support the card any more, so the last fglrx release that supports my card only runs on Linux 3.4 or less and xserver 6.9 or less.
<Yoshi2889> linux doesn't have a built-in driver for your gpu?
<Yoshi2889> oh
<Yoshi2889> might want to use debian perhaps
<Yoshi2889> i think they still use an old kernel
<toyotapie> really?
<toyotapie> I think i'll have a look
<toyotapie> I don't want to leave Ubuntu, but I fear I have no choice.
<toyotapie> I was a debian user before I switch to Ubuntu back in 2007. Gentoo before that.
<Yoshi2889> kernel: Linux 3.2
<Yoshi2889> don't worry, most packages available for ubuntu are also available for debian in some form
<toyotapie> yea, but I liked Ubuntu because I had, excluding desktop stuff, the same configuration as my servers
<toyotapie> I ran a MySQL/PHP/apache2 on my laptop, I could develop on my laptop and know that the software would react identically to the servers.
<toyotapie> *sigh*
<Yoshi2889> hmm
<Yoshi2889> no identical php/mysql versions for debian?
<toyotapie> Probably, but more of a pain.
<toyotapie> it's better to be on a working debian than an overheating ubuntu
<Yoshi2889> not really, if you find a debian package you can just install it
<Yoshi2889> hell mysql might not even care about the php version
<toyotapie> Downloading debian now.
<toyotapie> thanks Yoshi2889
<Yoshi2889> :) no problem
<toyotapie> I have to go to confessional now.
<Yoshi2889> actually
<toyotapie> yea
<Yoshi2889> maybe elementary OS is a better idea
<toyotapie> I seriously considered switching to gentoo this morning..
<Yoshi2889> http://elementaryos.org/
<Yoshi2889> based on Ubuntu 12.04, ships with either kernel 3.4 or 3.2 (don't remember)
<toyotapie> I like this, I searched 'Elementary OS Kernel', first page is a guy complaining his graphics card won't work on linux 3.5 and up
<BluesKaj> switch to gentoo then, but I predict you'll be back :)
<Yoshi2889> lol
<toyotapie> nah, I am not going back to Gentoo. I spent 6 months on Gentoo after I left Suse and before I went to Debian. It was a great learning experience, but everything was always broken.
<Yoshi2889> I wish eOS shipped with some more modern backbone
<toyotapie> I eventually moved from debian to Ubuntu because Ubuntu "just worked"
<Yoshi2889> Kernel 3.10 is the first which supports my Wifi card
<SydneyJDykstra> Or Sohuld I upgrade ubuntu right in the desktop enviroment?
<Yoshi2889> from where to where again?
<SwedeMike> Yoshi2889: there are newer kernels and wifi drivers available for 12.04. You don't need to upgrade entire ubuntu. Look for backport-wireless or whatever it's called.
<SydneyJDykstra> 12.04 to 14.04.  I don't plan on doing it till trusty comes out. Do you think that they will fix it so i don't have to do nomedeset?
<SwedeMike> compat-wireless.
<Yoshi2889> SwedeMike: Yeah I know, I updated my kernel in eOS before
<Yoshi2889> SydneyJDykstra: I have no idea, possible. I do think you can upgrade 12.04 to 14.04 once it comes out
<SydneyJDykstra> Yoshi2889:  Oh,well. I guess we will find out when it comes out. nomedeset did work. Thanks.
<Yoshi2889> I still hope more apps will implement touch-based scrolling
<Yoshi2889> Especially browsers
<jrajav> Heya
<jrajav> I'm getting a black screen (with a cursor at the top left) after the boot splash logo with Ubuntu 14.04 on a retina Macbook Pro
<jrajav> If I set nomodeset on boot it doesn't even get to the splash logo - just a blank purple screen
<jrajav> Is there any way I can debug this? Kind of frustrating to not see any errors
<Beldar> !nomodeset | jrajav read the link
<ubottu> jrajav read the link: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> kwoot: what garphics card and driver?
<kwoot> Strange terminal screen in virt-manager session: http://imagebin.org/303210. Good luck with this one :-)
<jrajav> Beldar: I just said, I already tried that.
<Beldar> jrajav, Ah, sorry I missed that, have you checked the sum of the iso?
<lotuspsychje> kwoot: lshw -C video
<jrajav> It's an installed system
<jrajav> I installed latest 13 just fine
<jrajav> And then did a dist upgrade to 14.04
<jrajav> It ran fine for a few boot cycles and then started doing this after I changed some Xorg options
<jrajav> I managed to boot to text mode just now
<jrajav> Ugh. I do 'sudo service lightdm start' and all it gives me is 'start: Job failed to start'
<jrajav> Some descriptive errors once in a while would be great :|
<kwoot> guest says: GD 5446, Cirrus Logic. Host has nvidia card.
<Yoshi2889> jrajav: cat /etc/x11/xorg.0.log
<jrajav> Yoshi2889: No such file
<Yoshi2889> then where was it :|
<Yoshi2889> hmm
<Beldar> jrajav, since you have done a X mod that seems to be part of the issue I would include details of that in your inquiry, not an area I can really help though.
<jrajav> Beldar: Yeah that's what I suspect of course but I need to know what the exact error was
<Yoshi2889> jrajav: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jrajav> Oh, I just found a misplaced quote. Let's see if that fixes it
<jrajav> sigh
<jrajav> It did :P
<Yoshi2889> lol
<jrajav> Thanks a lot for your help guys
<jrajav> Yoshi2889: I'll remember that for the future
<Yoshi2889> you fixed it yourself :P have fun
<jrajav> And I'll check it now to see if it was actually helpful
<Yoshi2889> knowing X it's probably full of garbage
<jrajav> Oh, another question
<jrajav> When Trusty Tahr is released do I need to do anything?
<jrajav> Or will my beta release automatically roll up?
<Yoshi2889> update
<Yoshi2889> I guess so
<jrajav> dist upgrade or just update?
<lotuspsychje> kwoot: any driver can be installed at 'additional drivers' section?
<Yoshi2889> jrajav: I'd do both
<akiva-mobile> QUESTION: So... was canonical bought by facebook?
<akiva-mobile> QUESTION: Ubuntu Desktop Sound Themes have remained the same for quite some time, and despite the occassional plan dropped to have them replaced, they have stuck around. Are there any plans to do new desktop sounds?
<Yoshi2889> wut, facebook bought canonical?
<jrajav> cough april 1 cough
<lotuspsychje> lol
<toyotapie> which chat room should I use to complain and vent about linux?
<shawnbon206> for the ubuntu+mac iso is it recommended  to install on a drive with a mbr or guid table?
<lotuspsychje> <°))))-<
<Beldar> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Beldar> shawnbon206, ^^^^^^^^^^^
<shawnbon206> ive read all that before.
<ballPointPenguin> that Mactel Community Help Page is spare and outdated
<shawnbon206> exactly
<ballPointPenguin> (of course I should try to make it better instead of criticizing it)
<ballPointPenguin> I find this to be a generally good resource re: Macbook + Linux https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Macbook
<shawnbon206> i will just have to reverse engineer the installer i suppose
<lotuspsychje> there's an article about trusty on retina here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/03/ubuntu-14-04-beta-released
<lotuspsychje> maybe the final release will solve it?
<ballPointPenguin> I've had a pretty good time installing variously Arch, openSUSE, and Fedora on my MacBook retina (mid-2012)
<shawnbon206> does anyone know what the 1mb partition is for? from the guided partitioning
<ballPointPenguin> none of those have a Mac installer. I just boot from an ISO on a thumb drive and use rEFInd
<shawnbon206> fedora has a mac installer
<ballPointPenguin> ok. I didn't use it, iirc
<shawnbon206> anaconda installs faux hfs+ esp and mactel-boot by default
<ballPointPenguin> Fedora 20, astonishingly, worked the best out-of-the-box on the retina. Ubuntu 13.04 was a dud. I'll give 14.04 beta a shot.
<Beldar> lets not forget this is a support channel, not a chat
<shawnbon206> ubuntu when i installed it it automatically put a hybrid mbr partition on my gpt drive
<ballPointPenguin> i thought this was a "discussion" channel
<Beldar> there is a off topic channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<shawnbon206> instead of making a faux esp.. thats why i was confused
<Beldar> not really discussion is all, if related to a user need maybe.
<Beldar> and ubuntu related
<shawnbon206> theres no documentation which explains the assumptions the makers of the installer had
<shawnbon206> omg. before i installed i converted the drive into mbr and then ran the installer. to my surprise the installer converted it back to guid and then hybridized it
<shawnbon206> ????
<bekks> How id you "convert" it to mbr?
<shawnbon206> gparted> new partition table
<shawnbon206> msdos
<shawnbon206> ..save
<bekks> thats not converting, thats just creating a new partition table :)
<shawnbon206> that means the same thing
<bekks> It doesnt :)
<shawnbon206> youre thinking of converting without data loss
<bekks> It doesnt affect the GPT partition table at all.
<shawnbon206> no, gpt is gone
<shawnbon206> you can prove this by opening gdisk afterwards
<shawnbon206> after then install gpt is present and mbr is hybrid. this is not desirable for a single boot machine
<shawnbon206> s/then/the
<bekks> so gpt wasnt removed. As I said.
<shawnbon206> basically its a generic way that will "work" on all macs, so i understand why they did it. but it has risks which are unneccisary single boot systems
<bekks> ??
<bekks> How are macs supported by oracle?
<shawnbon206> oracle?
<bekks> Sorry, channel confusion :D
<bekks> I had a similar discussion in another channel seconds ago :D
<shawnbon206> oh lol i was beginning to think you were just a troll
<shawnbon206> well i can just do manual partitioning and then hopefully the installer wont touch it
<bekks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<shawnbon206> why are you showing me that
<shawnbon206> are you implying i dont know enough about that? i most certainly do know enough
<shawnbon206> i think its you which needs to brush up
<shawnbon206> s/which/who
<bekks> Well. No one forces you to read. And no one forces me to help you any further.
<shawnbon206> i read everything there is to read and understood it thoroughly and i have done tons and tons of little experiments to prove those concepts to make sure i didnt misunderstand them
<shawnbon206> i am tired of people pasting radom links which have nothing to do with anything
 * Beldar looks for his copy of the worlds smallest violin
<Yoshi2889> Yay, Trillian runs in Wine.
<shawnbon206> :) Beldar
<Yoshi2889> Bit slow but it runs
<Beldar> shawnbon206, You are not going to do very well here on any channel asking for help, by reading/projecting meaning to help.
<shawnbon206> its clear that i know more about this issue than the people who are offering to help. if people dont know they shouldn't pretend like they do, it is frustrating to waste all that breath on somebody just to find out theyre a fraud
<shawnbon206> this never happens in the #debian channel, people dont take questions unless they understand them
<Yoshi2889> shawnbon206: what was your question?
<shawnbon206> my drive is MBR when i start the installer, i do guided partitioning and it converts it to a guid drive with hybrid mbr and makes a 1mb bios boot partition. behavior expected: 2 mbr partitions on a mbr only drive, one for / and the other swap. no dangerous hybridization for a system which doesnt require it
<shawnbon206> my turn to post something: http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/hybrid.html
<onca> Is there a way to get modules or plugins for compiz? I know that I had more options than this before.
<onca> Just trying to get this machine back to it's former glory.
<johnjohn101> onca,did install compiz setting manager?
<onca> yah and the choices are few
<onca> CompizConfig settings manager
<johnjohn101> did you install the compiz extras?
<onca> no.
<onca> I should find that
<johnjohn101> compiz-plugins-extra.  that's basically all you can install. i haven't found anything else and i miss the snow plugin
<jrajav> I'm having a problem with text scaling on a retina display
<jrajav> If I set "Scale for menu and title bars" in the graphical System Settings everything looks fine at first
<jrajav> However after a while (maybe after the display sleeps?), the text scaling is set too high
<jrajav> If I set the text-scaling-factor manually to 1 on the console then everything returns to normal
<daniell> I'm having a hanging login screen after the first post-install boot of xubuntu 14.04
<daniell> removed everything on the / partition and used my old /home partition as /home
<ironhalik> Hello
<ironhalik> are there any issues with latest trusty and efi systems?
<ironhalik> it seems my installation got completely borked after update
<shawnbon206> yo
<shawnbon206> i did manually partition my drive before installing and my notions turned out to be correct
<shawnbon206> the mbr only drive booted fine without partition hybridization or bios-boot partition
<shawnbon206> the benefit here is now i can use 3rd party partitioning software and other maintinence utilities wothout bricking my install
<ironhalik> hmm, I managed to boot my ubuntu by switching it to good ol BIOS boot
<ironhalik> but now the kernel seems borked, nothing work,s not even the keyboard
<ironhalik> thats fun
<akiva-mobile> bah just when I was finished building unity... i can't access the menubar anymore  in qt creator :/
<trism> anyone noticing corruption in gnome-terminal/lxterminal when running in kvm? xterm/sakura seem to work fine, kind of strange
<trism> screenshot for reference: http://imagebin.org/303243 , that's lxterminal, gnome-terminal looks much the same, doesn't update properly on input although the commands still work, you just can't see them
#ubuntu+1 2014-04-02
<Guest29086> WARNING:softwarecenter.db.update:The file: '/usr/share/app-install/desktop/sonic-visualiser:x-sonicvisualiser-layer.desktop' could not be read correctly. The application associated with this file will not be included in the software catalog. Please consider raising a bug report for this issue with the maintainer of that application
<rww> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sonic-visualiser/+bug/1161283
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1161283 in sonic-visualiser (Ubuntu) "Problems reported with .desktop files for sonic-visualiser" [Medium,Triaged]
<harris_> The installation or removal of a software package failed.
<rww> ok
<harris_> how do i fix it
<harris_> rww,
<Ben64> harris_: why are you asking in both #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu ? what are you running?
<harris_> i have 2 pcs
<harris_> on with 14.04 and 13.10 I fresh installed both
<rww> and you're having the error on...?
<Xtremeasure> harris_ is it an installation or removal that failed?
<Xtremeasure> ?
<Xtremeasure> and on which version
<Ben64> rww: i'm guessing linux mint
<harris_> i tried installing many apps
<harris_> ubuntu 14.04
<rww> so you asked about it in #ubuntu because...
<harris_> sorry
<harris_> does anyone know the answer
<Xtremeasure> with out knowing what failed not really
<rww> which package failed?
<harris_> dropbox chrome
<rww> also, go pull up the apt log and find the relevant actual error, since that one is vague to the point of uselessness
<harris_> rww,  how do i do that
<rww> if you don't know how to get to your log files, you probably shouldn't be using an unreleased, unstable development release
<rww> also, I note that this is at least the second time that you've crossposted to #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1 and then apologized, and I operate on a three-strikes policy, fyi
<nbros652> anyone here know way to unlock the new lock screen in trusty from command line? I'm looking for the equivalent of "gnome-screensaver-command -l"
<nbros652> sorry make that "gnome-screensaver-command -d"
<harris_> rww,  it lets me install other programs that are in the software center not .debs though
<rww> harris_: which .debs?
<harris_> dropbx and chrome
<rww> harris_: install them through the command line, see if there are relevant errors
<trism> nbros652: I figured out last night after you left logind can do it over dbus if you have permission
<trism> nbros652: in bash you first have to figure out the session you are in: gdbus call --system --dest org.freedesktop.login1 --object-path /org/freedesktop/login1 --method org.freedesktop.login1.Manager.GetSessionByPID $$
<nbros652> rww, harris_: don't know if it's related or not, but I've installed some apps in the app center that don't show up in the lenses after installation when I search installed apps (one in particular is system-config-samba). However running it from the command line works just fine.
<trism> nbros652: that will return an object path for your session (though if you just grab it from stdout it will need some trimming)
<trism> nbros652: then you can just call Lock or Unlock on that session: gdbus call --system --dest org.freedesktop.login1 --object-path $SESSION_PATH --method org.freedesktop.login1.Session.Lock
<trism> nbros652: though I needed root for that, my user had permission to get the session
<nbros652> trism: Thanks, that was exactly what I was looking for! On boot, I can save the session in /tmp and use the file there to lock and unlock using pamusb_agent.
<trism> nbros652: alternatively there is a LockSessions/UnlockSessions method that does them all at once...though whether that is a good idea or not
<nbros652> trism: I'll have to see if pamusb_agent runs with the correct privileges
<nbros652> trism: if not, I can write my own script that watches and sends the unlock command on insert and lock command on removal then run that as root at boot.
<basketball> Niles,  in the settings under printer why doesnt my usb printer show up and under add printer it doesnt show up
<Niles> I dunno
<Niles> Make sure you have all your drivers
<basketball> how can i get the drivers for my printer hp officejet 100 l411
<unstable> There is some bug for when I lock my screen, .. after I unlock it.. it locks again sometimes within a few seconds.
<unstable> Is this a known issue? I was looking for the bug on launchpad
<unstable> I know the lock screen code was changed on 14.04, so it's suspicious to me that this is here.
<unstable> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/1299719
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1299719 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "5 minutes inactivity on a lock screen causes 2nd locking" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<unstable> ok, that's the bug. I found it.
<unstable> (super annoying bug)
<Xtremeasure> sounds it
<unstable> It was only reported recently, and is easy to fix
<unstable> So I'm optimistic.
<snadge> i can confirm the above bug.. that i have had to unlock my lock screen twice that is
<slyrus> So I'm trying to upgrade on a couple of different boxes and keep getting the "Could not calculate the upgrade" error. I don't doubt that unofficial software packages are part of the problem, but the only two options presented by the dialog box are 1) give up or 2) report a bug. I'm looking for something like:
<slyrus> 3) run this handy-dandy script to find the offending package or 4) read this error log to see what went wrong
<slyrus> unfortunately options 3 and 4 don't exist. suggestions?
<Beldar> slyrus, turn off the 3rd party repos
<slyrus> I get a dialog box in the middle of the install telling me that the installer is going to do that for me, which would be fine, of course
<Beldar> it's supposed to but we see on occasion that is a problem.
<slyrus> ok
<slyrus> same problem... and it's too bad it takes 10 minutes of installing/downloading stuff to trigger the failure mode :(
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Laibsch> gnome-terminal in precise used to page-up and page-down when clicking in the scroll-bar.  Nowadays with trusty it jumps to the relative position of where the click occurs.  How do I get back the PgUp and PgDown behaviour which I prefer and is still the default for other applications such as TB?
<akiva-mobile> Why is this happening? http://imagebin.org/303420
<dragan> my keybord layout picture on top status bar is gone after upgrade to 14.04. But when i go in guest session it is there. When i do unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity everthing goes normal until i reboot
<gcollura> how can I reset the compiz/unity settings from terminal?
<gcollura> ok solved
<ph8> hi all
<ph8> when's the guesstimate release date for 14.04?
<Nothing_Much> ph8: I think on the 8th or 17th
<Nothing_Much> It's always on one of those two dates
<ph8> cool
<ph8> i was about to flash my work PC but contemplating waiting
<bekks> "flash my work pc"?
<onca> my computer turned off inexplicably last night, how might I find the logs that would tell me why this happened?
<Nothing_Much> ph8: what do you mean flash?
<Nothing_Much> do you have an ARM PC?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Niles> Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi Niles
<Volkodav> Did anybody notice the notification area in xfce panel does not show any icons or just one maybe instead of all of them? I only have pidgin showing there and not a single other one
<kiwilinuxguy> howdy
<kiwilinuxguy> testing xubuntu beta 2
<Laibsch> gnome-terminal in precise used to page-up and page-down when clicking in the scroll-bar.  Nowadays with trusty it jumps to the relative position of where the click occurs.  How do I get back the PgUp and PgDown behaviour which I prefer and is still the default for other applications such as TB?
<CooLBALL1> a guy in -offtopic said there are major bugs in 14.04
<ikonia> CooLBALL1: why don't you talk to him about it
<ikonia> what bugs
<ikonia> how they effect him
<ikonia> how it relates to you
<ikonia> rather than joining support channels and making vaguge comments ?
<CooLBALL1> okay whatever I thought it could be well known in which case someone could inform me
<Pici> the last set of release notes would have anything that would be considered high-profile
<ikonia> perhaps questioning the person making the statements seems more sensible
<ikonia> as what's a major bug to him maybe nothing to everyone else
<CooLBALL1> Pici: looks like I was misinformed
<Pici> CooLBALL1: misinformation? in #ubuntu-offtopic? *gasp*
<CooLBALL1> ikonia: okay ty
<danieru> hi! I'm trying to report a bug from a daily build of Trusty Ubuntu server, but when I attempt to use 'ubuntu-bug' it tells me 'This is not an official Ubuntu package..' What is the proper way to report bugs for Alpha/Beta releases of Trusty?
<ikonia> danieru: is the package something from the ubuntu repos ?
<ikonia> which package is it ?
<blocky> anyone experienced an issue where unity loads the desktop but no panels? my other DE loads fine
<blocky> by desktop i mean wallpaper
<CooLBALL1> can you repeat the bug?
<blocky> yeah, I can't fix it
<blocky> it looks like maybe compiz is crashing, could that cause the behavior I'm seeing? I see an error reporting dialog for /usr/bin/compiz
<CooLBALL1> well I would report the bug and try switching to unity 2D by logging out and selecting unity 2D from the drop down menu on the login screen
<blocky> is there a reason doing sudo apt-get upgrade once would only update some of the packages? I thought I was up to date but apparently not
<blocky> CooLBALL1: my only options on the session picker are i3wm, i3wm (debug) and Ubuntu
<blocky> and the ubuntu one is only there because I did apt-get --reinstall ubuntu-desktop, it was missing after my last upgrade
<blocky> ... and mysteriously the problem is gone
<blocky> I'll show myself out, thanks CooLBALL1
<CooLBALL1> yeah I meant ubuntu 2D
<EvilRoey> Hi all, thanks for all the hard work you all are putting into the next release.  Why can't I hear sound on any of my Kubuntu 14.04 installations?
<EvilRoey> My volume is 100% on all software and hardware guages
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Does pavucontol register a signal?
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  I had two music devices.
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  one was the GK107 HDMI Audio Controller from my NVidia card, and the other was Built-in Audio from my motherboard
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  I looked this up in PAVUControl's Configuration tab
<EvilRoey> I set the GK107 HDMI Audio Controller profile to: "Off", and then immediately the sound started coming
<EvilRoey> shadeslayer:  hi
<EvilRoey> shadeslayer:  ^^^^^
<EvilRoey> listen, for some reason the Kubuntu installer made the NVidia HDMI port audio the default output
<shadeslayer> hey hey
<shadeslayer> oh pft
<shadeslayer> that's Phonon's area
<EvilRoey> when in my case I have an SPDIF connection to my stereo receiver, and also headphones, all plugged into the motherboard's sound
<EvilRoey> is it?
<EvilRoey> is Pavucontrol a Phonon configurator?
<shadeslayer> yeah, IIRC it queries PA and the current backend for devices
<EvilRoey> okay
<shadeslayer> EvilRoey: no, it's a PA configuration tool
<EvilRoey> oh
<EvilRoey> phonon is under PA?
<EvilRoey> or is Phonon built on top of PA
<shadeslayer> no, Phonon -> PA -> ALSA (?) -> Kernel
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> that's what I thought
<EvilRoey> PA is Ubuntu's, right?
<EvilRoey> whereas Phonon is KDE
<shadeslayer> how do you mean
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> PA is developed outside KDE :)
<shadeslayer> if that's what you wanted to know
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, pulseaudio is default on both KDE and Unity/gnome. Pavucontrol is optional in the repos./
<BluesKaj> afaik
<BluesKaj> ok ...BBL
<chichov1> hey, I was referred here from #ubuntu regarding a bug in the installer
<chichov1> when trying to install in encrypted mode (with LVM) I get an error that LVM group creation failed
<chichov1> is anybody aware of this flaw / is there a solution?
<lordievader> Can't Phonon talk to Alsa directly if there is no PA?
 * lordievader should boot up his gentoo install to see how it is configured there.
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  ah, okay
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  btw, that above is a solution to my no sound issue.  If we in this channel hear complaints by other users that they can't hear sound, we can ask them to set the profile of their NVidia card's HDMI output to "off", in Pavucontrol.
 * EvilRoey feels accomplished, myes.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, yes, i don't use pulse on this laptop because the intel audio driver doesn't need it
<EvilRoey> shadeslayer:  and yes that is what I wnated to know, thanks :)
<EvilRoey> I didn't know which group supports which part of the regarding PA<->Phonon interaction
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio rides on top of alsa as a sound server for some soundcards that don't link thru phonon to alsa for some reason. I've tried to research why this is the case, but there doesn't seem to be a clear explanation for this behaviour
<BluesKaj> phonon to alsa works fine in the pc environment. However in web browsers flash needs pulseaudio to pass audio to alsa. That's the situation i've encountered with sound cards like m-audio and SB
<BluesKaj> anyway , BBL
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Pa is there so that multiple applications can use the soundcard at the same time.
<BluesKaj> yes lordievader , but i don't listen to more than one audio source at a time
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  you're a KDE user too, right?
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Correct.
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  gotcha
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  do you delve into Python much?
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Yes, actually most of the programs that I write are in Python (3) :D
<EvilRoey> oh neat!
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  maybe I've seen you in #python before
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  what do you get into with Python?
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Don't think so, it is not a channel that I frequent.
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Currently I'm working on a print registration program.
<EvilRoey> ahh gotcha
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  for a school or an organization, say?
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Are you in #kubuntu-offtopic? This topic is rather offtopic for this channel.
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  like, register a print account, track its funds, add to its funds, etc.
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  ah, I'll join #kubuntu-offtopic
<levente> Yesterday I installed trusty server (mostly) successfully, but today on the same server the installer displays that "Download installer components" "No kernel modules were found". This is the same for the beta-2, 2014-04-01, 2014-04-02 versions. The syslog contains this line:
<levente>  anna[2231]: WARNING **: no packages matching running kernel 3.13.0-20-generic in archive
<levente> Is this only me? Or is there somebody who installed trusty server successfully today?
<levente> It is also strange that the server installer asks me to select a mirror. As far as I remember it never asked this. I checked from the installer shell that the archive server is indeed accessible. I tried the US and HU mirrors.
<pimpim> anyone with ubuntu 14.04 and Optimus bumblebee  successful install?
<AlexZion> hi everyone I had some problem to run kubuntu 14.04 beta2 64bit on my Dell Xps 15z so I tried with the 32bit version and it runs very well without add special option on boot ......
<AlexZion> should I add some kernel option to run in the same way the 64bit ?
<lordievader> AlexZion: What problem did you have on 64bit?
 * lordievader never needed to add kernel options for 64bit
<AlexZion> the live doesn't runs and I get just a black screen
<AlexZion> while I can just run fine the 14.04 beta2 32bit
<lordievader> AlexZion: Sounds like a gfx driver issue.
<lordievader> AlexZion: What graphics card do you have?
<AlexZion> yeah sure it is but normally I adding an option at boot time can I fix
<AlexZion> my laptop has 2 GPU an Intel and a Nvidia G 425m
<lordievader> AlexZion: Ah that might explain things. Bumblebee, I don't have any experience with it, but from what I've heard it can be tricky getting it going.
<AlexZion> well that's the problem so I would like to understand what the difference between 32 and 64 in terms of hardware support , I mean with 32bit it runs just fine ....
<lordievader> AlexZion: Perhaps this can be of help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<AlexZion> lordievader:  I know very well the project I'm using it on my actual version ....
<AlexZion> but the problem remain to run a live and than install it .......
<AlexZion> right now is Impossible install 14.04 64bit on machines like mine without change some kernel option ....
<AlexZion> and I don't know even if is possible passing some options actually
<lordievader> AlexZion: Is Bumblebee enabled on the live-cd? Else you can go minimal -> kubuntu-desktop route.
<lordievader> (Or ubu-server -> kubuntu-desktop)
<AlexZion> with 32bit I have the normal live and even openGL is working fine, but with 64bis is impossible to start a live ....
<AlexZion> it make any sense ?
<AlexZion> I mean I have different hardware support for 32 and 64 ?
<lordievader> Since drivers are quite low level it makes some sense.
<AlexZion> ok so I cannot using a live and check if everything is compatible with 14.04 64bit , great .......
<lordievader> As I said, I have no experience with bumblebee, but there might be a change that you can enable those drivers and get the live cd running.
<AlexZion> I was waiting to install a new version for that reason but I waited for nothing ......
<AlexZion> I didn't find any info about it but I hope find it on next days before the last release ....
<lordievader> I suppose it would be usefull for you to talk to someone with more experience in bumblebee ;)
<EvilRoey> AlexZion:  nice nick
<AlexZion> thanks EvilRoey
<EvilRoey> AlexZion:  what's the significance/meaning behind it?
<EvilRoey> AlexZion:  אתה ישראלי?
<EvilRoey> AlexZion:  oh, you're in Italy I see
<AlexZion> well actually I like the meaning a reggae band given to it .....
<AlexZion> do you know "reggae national ticket" ?
<AlexZion> this is the song inspires me to use "Zion" combined with my first name on my nickname -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF9Syvwqa8c  it has an Italian lirycs
<AlexZion> but EvilRoey I guess we are a little bit offtopics here ? :)
<EvilRoey> ahhhhhh
<EvilRoey> now I understand :)
<EvilRoey> AlexZion:  I'm on #kubuntu-offtopic as well
<EvilRoey> AlexZion:  hmm, youtube had issues finding that
<EvilRoey> but okay
<Xtremeasure> out of curiosity has anyone been able to use the cinnamon desktop
<Xtremeasure> when i was i on 12.04 it failed to build a lib it need forcing me to fallback i havent tried here yet
<Xtremeasure> kept** not need lol sorry
<catnig> schreber: What dumb dumb.
<schreber> can someone explain the reasoning behind, and this will sound harsh, what appears to be a depreciation of ffmpeg in 14.04 (stock ubuntu)?
<catnig> My name is schreber and I am stupid
<Xtremeasure> hahaha
<schreber> I see asking a question is an open invite to be rude rather than helpful
<catnig> Hey schreber . Your rude
<schreber> It's "You're" not "Your"
<schreber> if you want to insult someone at least learn the difference
<Pici> just ignore them
<rww> schreber: Are you aware of the ffmpeg vs. libav mess?
<BluesKaj> schreber, it's hard to say, however avconv replaces ffmpeg or rather acts as a container for it afaik. Why this was changed in 14.04 is a mystery to me.
<schreber> My thing is the note had very little to say about a replacement since you know a lot of people are going to do 'sudo apt-get install ffmpeg' and when they can't find it they're going to well complain
<schreber> I'm not an expert by any means but I have to say some of the things Ubuntu does has me scratching my head if not simply shaking it (with the optional fist).
<rww> *shrug* Upstream split in two (to oversimplify), Debian went with libav, we went with libav. People using ffmpeg should be aware of their upstream's drama, imho.
<rww> (I don't care one way or the other about which one is right, since I don't use either.)
<Xtremeasure> is there a major difference between the two ?
<Xtremeasure> i mean libav vs ffmpeg ?
<schreber> drama would be appropriate
<BluesKaj> rww, suffice to say there's no satisfactory logical explanation. I suppose one should browse thru the release notes, but I'm lazy so I'll just wait til someone in the know explains it.
<jtaylor> Xtremeasure: different interfaces and depending on who you ask one is far better than the other
<schreber> could you liken them to pencil v. pen both are good, both do similar jobs but in some instances one is better than the other depending on needs/wants.
<rww> BluesKaj: The two upstreams fail badly at compatible sonaming and blame each other for it, so one got picked over the other. iirc the Debian packager is part of libav, so that's why we went that way. There isn't going to be a "satisfactory logical explanation"
<Xtremeasure> ok i see well from what im reading ffmpeg is the better of the two hahah which explains the optional fist shaking
<BluesKaj> I know one thing , mpv plays mp4 files which VLC seemed to handle fine until the avconv app replaced ffmpeg
<jtaylor> it probably is now, but that was not clear when the split occurred
<jtaylor> could have gone either way
<Xtremeasure> yeah i got yah.
<Xtremeasure> after im done doing what im doing im going back to trying to get the cinnamon desktop to work im running mate right now but it just isnt the same
<schreber> are you using linux mint's repo or some third party repo for mate/cinnamon ?
<Xtremeasure> im using the ubuntu repo
<Xtremeasure> its listed in ours anything past 12.04
<Xtremeasure> but it broken i believe
<k1l_> cinnamon got dropped from debian and ubuntu since they have really big problems  to keep it compatible with latest gnome base
<schreber> you could try seeing if anyone in the mate/cinnamon channel may have some information
<Xtremeasure> i might try
<Xtremeasure> ail_ you sure i believe its still listed in software center
<Xtremeasure> kil_*
<Xtremeasure> i was just gonna try to build it off of the libraries its missing from the nightly repo
<k1l_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty&searchon=names&keywords=cinnamon
<k1l_> seems you got some mint repos in your ubuntu
<Xtremeasure> oh boy
<schreber> silly question are you building it from a netinstall or from a default ubuntu one
<BluesKaj> k1l_, yeah I tried cinnamon on ubuntu since it was recommended as a nice easy to use DE, but it didn't work very well on 14.04 with nvidia gpu
<Xtremeasure> im gonna purge my packages then take a look at my sources
<Xtremeasure> this is an upgrade maybe i forgot to remove the nightly and stable repos when i upgraded
<Xtremeasure> i had trouble with it back on 12.04 to a library was refusing to build and it resulted in fallback crashes on login
<Xtremeasure> schreber: do you have the name of that channel just so i dont have to look for it
<Xtremeasure> my sorces list isnt showning anything out of the ordinary i am still seeing cinnamon here
<AndChat-746004> Is it recommended that we upgrade from 12 to 14 after 4/17?
<k1l_> i think the LTS upgrade gets enabled when 14.04.1 is released
<k1l_> Xtremeasure: look at "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<Xtremeasure> it is showing the cinnamon rep there though
<Xtremeasure> lol thanky ou kil_
<k1l_> PPAs get stored there. use ppa-purge to remove PPAs
<AndChat-746004> I want to upgrade to the final
<AndChat-746004> Release of 14
<AndChat-746004> Any reason not to?
<AndChat-746004> Or... is 14 an exciting release?
<BluesKaj> AndChat-746004, the official release is on Apr 17th. If you're on a work pc then a month or so later would be a good time to upgrade to 14.04, just for stability's sake.
<BluesKaj> AndChat-746004, but if you're a home user like me and like to live close to the edge then by all means upgrade :)
<schreber> Xtremeasure, sorry no.
<wiredfool> openssl question -- when I start a ssl enabled server @ boot, it starts quickly, and reads 32 bytes from /dev/urandom. Some time later, I get htis from dmesg: [   99.783379] random: nonblocking pool is initialized
<wiredfool> This looks sketchy
<onca> wanna hear about something cool? My mobo died on me today, so I took the ssd out of the compy and put it into an old netbook and booted. It booted right up all the bells and wistles work. That's awesome. can't do that with windows. You guys are great, don't ever change. I owe you.
<willyg_cos> I USED to be able to open a VNC session from Mac OSX to Ubuntu 12.04 with "Screen Sharing" on the mac, but I no longer can with 14.04 ???  Any ideas or suggestions of where to turn on logs??
<onca> how do you turn off the feature that tried to resize windows when you press them against the sides of the desktop?
<onca> oh I got it, it's so intuitive
<CarlFK> Where is the description of support schedule - like how long normal vs lts releases
<k1l_> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<k1l_> CarlFK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<CarlFK> k1l_: bingo  "Long term support (LTS) releases are for 5 years. "
<CarlFK> thanks
<k1l_> CarlFK: keep in mind that the other community releases (kubuntu xubuntu..) can have other support times
<onca> This is incredible.. I popped the SSD out of a beast of a machine with your distro and proprietary ati drivers, who's awesome ITX motherboard from ASROCK failed and put it (the drive) into a netbook an Acer ASPIRE ONE and the fucking thing loaded beautifully and runs like a dream.
<onca> someone recognize how awesome that is
<cobolfoo> unity crash when I log in, someone aware of this problem?
<cobolfoo> (stock install + nvidia prop drivers)
<onca> I've seen similar, not sure what I did to overcome it. I wish I could help.
<cobolfoo> I will eventually find :)
<cobolfoo> unity log to which file
<cobolfoo> ?
<cobolfoo> apt-get dist-upgrade fixed it
<onca> incredible.. I just popped the SSD out of a beast of a machine with your distro and proprietary ati drivers, who's awesome ITX motherboard from ASROCK failed and put it (the drive) into a netbook an Acer ASPIRE ONE and the fucking thing loaded beautifully and runs like a dream.
<cobolfoo> Linux detect hardware on every boot :)
<onca> It was just similar enough to work perfectly
<onca> I even have wobly windows and desktop cube
<onca> and translucent terminals
<onca> eeeeeee!
<willyg_cos> How do I set Mac OSX Screen Sharing to connect to vino??  vino-server reports the error: rfbClientConnFailed("No security type suitable for RFB 3.3 supported") - but Mac WILL connect to vino-server on xubuntu 12.04 box...
<willyg_cos> Vino issue: Found 14.04 vino-server version is 3.8.1-0 while xubuntu 12.04 version is 3.4.2-0
<Crashbit> oh! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cgmanager/+bug/1301544
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1301544 in cgmanager (Ubuntu) "cannot boot with latest systemd updates" [Critical,Triaged]
<Crashbit> It's a great problem with cgmanager, i can't boot with separate /usr
<Crashbit> I use separate /usr with my server, I have to wait to solve it
<trism> Crashbit: did you see the workaround? 'Workaround consists in copying libcgmanager.so.0 and libcgmanager.so.0.0.0 from /usr/lib/x86-64-linux-gnu to /lib/x86-64-linux-gnu and everything is fine again.'
<Crashbit> yes yes, I see it, but it's fatal for a production server.
<trism> Crashbit: the other bug says they should have a fix uploaded shortly so it shouldn't be much longer
<Crashbit> Yes, I don't know if a positive o negative answer :þ
<phillw> hi good people, is there any plan in place to have 14.04 server kernel (3.13.5 #1 SMP) and the desktop (3.13.0.-21-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP) actually merged ?
<mathuin> I would like to run vncserver with gnome or unity sessions on a trusty system.  Having trouble with getting xstartup properly configured.  Anyone have suggestions?
<Scrivener> This channel is for discussion of pre-release Ubuntu, but would I be within the bounds of the rules to seek support for it here?
<Scrivener> I'm not sure it's anything particular to 14.04 or to my hardware, on which Ubuntu hasn't been run before.
<Scrivener> But I was told in #ubuntu to come here.
<trism> Scrivener: yes this is the correct channel for 14.04 support
<Scrivener> Excellent. Let me give you the quick rundown.
<CarlFK> phillw:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule  says  April 3rd        KernelFreeze  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelFreeze  "The kernel freeze is a deadline for kernel updates"
<CarlFK> so I would say wait two days and see what happens
<Scrivener> Last night I installed 14.04 on my desktop, which is running dual GTX 670s (for SLI).
<Scrivener> It was booting fine, using the very sluggish Nouveau drivers, though, so I changed to the binary drivers. Rebooted, still working fine.
<Scrivener> Go into Nvidia configuration, enable (Xinerama?) for multiple displays (I have two), reboot, and Unity is apparently broken.
<Scrivener> I can log in just fine, but see only my cursor and the desktop background.
<Scrivener> I cannot launch a terminal with ctrl-alt-T, and had to do it through ctrl-alt-F1
<Scrivener> What would you suggest I do to find out more? I've been googling all the while looking for potential solutions.
<CarlFK> Scrivener: you may get help here, but also try in /j #nvidia too
<Scrivener> Thanks very much
<zenx> Scrivener, did it generate a xorg.conf?
<zenx> maybe try and delete that
<zenx> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaMultiMonitors
<phillw> CarlFK: okies, thanks
<Scrivener> zenx, will there be any adverse affects of deleting this file?
<Scrivener> If not, I can.
<zenx> No, at least I haven't had any, it uses a default configuration
<Scrivener> zenx, I've done so, restarted, and Unity was accessible. I've gone back into the Nvidia settings, enabled the second display (without selecting the option for Xinerama) and rebooted. The second display is now detected, and I can move my cursor over to it (which changes to an "X"), but I cannot use it as a second display in conjunction with my primary.
<Scrivener> It has no background, no Unity interface whatsoever, just a black screen, and I cannot drag windows to it.
<Scrivener> It used to be that Nvidia showed an option "Twinview" which I used before... I figured Xinerama was the new name for it.
<zenx> Scrivener have you trying using ubuntu's screen tool to set the displays?
<zenx> I am not using an nvidia card atm
<edude03> Hey guys, I did a dist upgrade from 13.10 -> 14.04 but how do I upgrade my sources now? IE PPAs that are for saucy to trusty
<zenx> Scrivener, I wouldn't use twinview
<Scrivener> zenx, no, I am using Nvidia's tool -- interestingly, the Ubuntu tool only detects one of the two displays, and it is identifying the one as a display that isn't actually either one of them.
<Scrivener> Neither of my displays is the one "Ancor Communications Inc 22" " that it shows.
<Scrivener> One is 21.5in Asus, the other a 20in Acer.
<zenx> Scrivener, ok that is awkward.. Can you try it without choosing twinview?
<Scrivener> zenx, twinview is not an option anymore.
<Scrivener> When I last used Ubuntu on this desktop (with a different, single video card) it was.
<Scrivener> Now it's just "Xinerama"
<zenx> without using xinerama then
<Scrivener> Oh, the Ancor Comms is the Asus monitor.
<zenx> it joins both screens as one, instead of having separate screens..
<Scrivener> Also, I am not using Xinerama now. Using Xinerama caused the entire DE not to load earlier.
<Scrivener> I couldn't do anything with it enabled.
<zenx> Oh ok
<Scrivener> Right now I'm not using it, and the second monitor is useless.
<zenx> You have one monitor connected to each cart right?
<zenx> *card
<Scrivener> Yes. I have the Asus connected to the top 670, the Acer connected to the lower one.
<Scrivener> The Acer currently apparently is configured as its own X screen, and I can move my cursor to it (which turns to a generic "X"), but I cannot interact with it in any other meaningful way.
<Scrivener> And it has a black background, not the one Ubuntu would use.
<zenx> seems like bad news http://askubuntu.com/questions/288527/is-it-seriously-not-possible-to-use-both-sli-and-two-monitors-at-the-same-time-o
<zenx> nvidia's fault apparently
<Scrivener> ...
 * Scrivener sighs
<zenx> but even in windows multiple gpu and multiple monitors sometimes have problems
<zenx> lol, i know the feeling
<Scrivener> Never had an issue myself ;)
<Beldar> Anuska, gnome-session-fallback is the gnome 3 version of the classic, it is not exactly the same.
<Scrivener> It was plug in and go with Windows
<Scrivener> I use Linux primarily, only had the desktop around for gaming.
<Anuska> Hi Beldar , i install thaks
<Scrivener> Figures that when I try to use the desktop for Linux I run into issues ;_;
<Anuska> :*
<zenx> Maybe there is hope defining a xorg.conf manually
<Scrivener> Maybe. For now I might just give the second monitor to a Raspberry Pi or something.
<Anuska> how i see if i have driver vor video installed
<Scrivener> Got a couple of them running here on the desk
<Beldar> Anuska, No prob, 14.04 is in development, and this is the channel for that, will move to #ubuntu when released.
<zenx> I had a nvidia dual gpu (one card) and could actually use three monitors in linux and is was supposedly not supported and impossible
<Anuska> thanks
<Anuska> nice :)
<zenx> Scrivener, what about connecting both monitors to the same gpu?
<Scrivener> I can give it a go.
<Scrivener> Brb
<zenx> it will work no doubt
#ubuntu+1 2014-04-03
<Scrivener> zenx, it works :) Thank you very much. Does this mean I can't leverage the power of 2 GPUs though?
<Scrivener> I suppose it won't matter, since I won't be gaming on this.
<Scrivener> It may not matter anyway.
<zenx> doesn't SLI work anyway?
<Scrivener> Yes, it may. I'm not sure. I had just plugged them both into separate GPUs before.
<zenx> Anyway gaming on three monitors is OK, 2 monitors maybe football or something but for FPS it is unaceptable for me
<zenx> plus yours monitors are different from each other =P
<Scrivener> Hmm... unity tweak tool isn't working >.> Bleh
<Scrivener> And yeah they are, but I usually have game running in one, other content (like chat) in the other
<Scrivener> And windows, when I attempt snapping in the main display, will only snap to the second display now :-/
<Scrivener> Bah
<zenx> :/
<Beldar> you can run two monitors mirroring or independently
<zenx> you can use compiz settings manager to change some stuff that is in unity tweak tool
<zenx> i think.. althought I have noticed some strange behaviour with it in 14.04
<zenx> like loosing key bindings
<Anuska> Hi, install vnc4server i run, and i connect wit vnc viewer, but give me a background green with 3 selcted option ( Accept clipboard , Send Clipboard, Send primari ... ) but connot give aggre or someting... to close this
<Scrivener> zenx, wow, you're tellin' me
<Scrivener> It's doing all kinds of wonky things
<Scrivener> Like I set primary display (launcher display) to the larger monitor, tried to snap a window, and it kinda halfway-snapped across both screens (filled half the height of both)
<zenx> lolo
<Crashbit> trism: bug solved, update cgmanager solve the problem and move to /lib the libraries
<Scrivener> Then I closed compiz config settings (cause that was the window I was snapping) and reopened and it all flashed to black before coming back with settings restored to what it was eariler
<Scrivener> With the launcher on the left instead of the right.
 * Scrivener kills Unity launcher with fire
 * Scrivener installs Docky
<zenx> oh yeah now I remember, that happened when i was experimenting an effect with compiz manager window it self xD
<zenx> hopefully 14.04 release will be better
<zenx> i like unity
<Anuska> what program are like vnc
<Anuska> and work fine?
<Anuska> i neeed vncserver
<zenx> Anuska, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_remote_desktop_software
<Anuska> thanks
<Anuska> but vnc is not compatible with 14.04?
<zenx> np, I haven't used any in a while so I can't help that much tbh
<Anuska> ah
<zenx> in the repository i see x11vnc, don't know if it is any good
<zenx> but probably web search can help better
<Anuska> yes
<Anuska> in 12.04
<Anuska> i use x11vnc
<Anuska> Hi, about Ubuntu, where i need to go to add a startup program? when i log in?
<willyg_cos> I've wasted the afternoon on vino to no avail.  I got vnc working with x11vnc instead.  I wouldn't call it "good" but at least it works - but I have a 1 gig wired connection also...
<Anuska> foudn
<Anuska> x11vnc work
<Anuska> i resolved with x11vnc
<willyg_cos> And I'm on 14.04, connecting to the box with cvnc from mac OSX.
<Anuska> nice
<Anuska> i want to install VMware on ubuntu 14.04
<Anuska> work?
<zenx> Anuska, shure
<zenx> you can use vmware player it is free
<Anuska> what version work?
<zenx> the latest is ok
<UBUNTUuser> hi guys I want ask about 14.04
<zenx> I mean, i haven't tested it on 14.04 i think
<UBUNTUuser> is the boot sig signed by microsoft so secure boot will work with it
<Anuska> What browser is the best for ubuntu?
<UBUNTUuser> I have pre-installed windows 8 and secure boot
<skribblezatcha> i use firefox Anuska. its what i prefer using.
<Anuska> firefox in linux have other name
<Anuska> no?
<UBUNTUuser> Anuska: Firefox deufault if you want chrominum
<zenx> UBUNTUuser, yes if i remember you have to disable safeboot from windows
<skribblezatcha> no, its still called firefox Anuska. it may possibly already be installed by default.
<Anuska> ah, yes is ir
<Anuska> it&
<UBUNTUuser> so secure boot must be disabled
<zenx> lol yeah Anuska are you using ubuntu or what xD, probably only kubuntu still sticks to konqueror
<Anuska> :P
<Anuska> ubuntu i used
<zenx> UBUNTUuser, yes i think so but am fuzzy on the details, it is possible
<Anuska> but in debian have other name the firefox
<zenx> oh ok I didn't know that
<UBUNTUuser> will the boot file ever be signed
<skribblezatcha> yeah, debian uses a different browser Anuska, that is basically the same as Firefox.
<skribblezatcha> different branding though.
<zenx> UBUNTUuser, i don't know sorry
<Anuska> :))
<zenx> UBUNTUuser, you talking about windows maintaining valid license?
<UBUNTUuser> ya exactlly
<skribblezatcha> i read that they were thinking about doing that UBUNTUuser, but i dont know if thats the case. i do know that if you turn off the secure boot, you can boot in to a linux distro live..and go from there.
<zenx> damn.. yea otherwise all hell would break loose in the interweb :D
<skribblezatcha> there was two different kinds of formatting when it came to the uefi, one allowed for dual booting with something that didnt support uefi if secure boot was turned off and one didnt (i think).
<Anuska> I use classic gnome on ubuntu
<Anuska> :)
<skribblezatcha> i use xfce Anuska.
<zenx> I am sorry to "bash" but I can't stand windows 8
<zenx> i have to say it
<Anuska> windows 8 is sucks
<skribblezatcha> i still havent used it zenx.
<skribblezatcha> i think that windows 7 is decent though.
<zenx> even my mom said it was sh*t when her pc came with it
<zenx> yea windows 7 was spot on
<UBUNTUuser> skribblezatcha: If you want get dev preview then upgrade to win 8.1 final for free simple
<skribblezatcha> that it was zenx, i agree with you there.
<zenx> the only thing that linux is missing is serious games and some misc apps
<skribblezatcha> i have thought about checking it out UBUNTUuser..but i am content using what i use. i may check it out in a VM or something though. we'll see.
<zenx> windows 7 is the new XP, won't die anytime soon
<skribblezatcha> is this channel here logged, anyone know?
<UBUNTUuser> ya I will give you the log
<zenx> skribblezatcha, I think so, atleast I have came across freenode logs
<UBUNTUuser> site
<skribblezatcha> its not supposed to be supported for that long, but i think that it will be used for a while, or should be. the thing is, only those that were using xp will use windows 7 like that..
<skribblezatcha> the young heads that are coming in to the game and getting their first pc's that are using windows 8 wont know any better.
<skribblezatcha> thats what i figured zenx. i kinda dont dig that.
<skribblezatcha> i dont see a real reason for it, but i guess if you want to hang out and chat here, its something that has to be dealt with.
<zenx> nowadays everything is logged
<skribblezatcha> its part of why i havent come here before. this is my first.
<UBUNTUuser> ubuntu using logbots
<skribblezatcha> nah, not true at all. the majority of IRC channels ARENT logged.
<zenx> atleast you don't have to sign in with google+ or facebook (name dropping so this log will be catched easier xD)
<skribblezatcha> its just that canonical is outta control right now to keep it real. they have lost their minds and are starting to hit up other distros that are popular and use their binary packages and ask for licensing.
<zenx> you can always randomize you're nick
<Anuska> offf
<Anuska> error in vmware player
<skribblezatcha> they are starting to act like MS and Apple and thats not cool. canonical has lost what it means to be opensource.
<UBUNTUuser> skribblezatcha: the log site is here irclogs.ubuntu.com
<zenx> i didn't know that.. they must be needing the $$ given the ventures they hav been in..
<skribblezatcha> plus sticking the spyware in their distro doesnt help either.
<zenx> Anuska, error in which part?
<skribblezatcha> yeah, some dude showed it to me before UBUNTUuser, thanks.
<Daekdroom> Does anyone know if the sync indicator supports Dropbox?
<Anuska> http://pastebin.com/kX2D0zya
<zenx> Daekdroom, what's the sink indicator
<skribblezatcha> i remove a few things within my OS and am good to go..since i am using xubuntu, but as far as using ubuntu with unity, you are in bad shape. if you remove certain things it renders the OS useless..
<Anuska> zenx, give me to compile the kernel... and at network
<skribblezatcha> and if you install a DE right on top of unity, you dont have full functionality on the other DE.
<Daekdroom> zenx, sync. It's an indicator with a cloud icon. It supports Ubuntu One and is supposed to support similar services too. I don't know if it ever got Dropbox support too.
<skribblezatcha> a newbie going to ubuntu for security and PRIVACY may as well have stuck with windows..because they wont have any and may not know enough about what to remove to keep their privacy.
<skribblezatcha> when you have spyware in the OS that records your keystrokes, the folders and files that you access, your net searches, and software installed to your OS. thats bad, and thats what the spyware in ubuntu does, the whole lense thing, and the amazon setup.
<zenx> Anuska, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/VMware#Kernel_headers_for_version_3.x-xxxx_were_not_found._If_you_installed_them.5B....5D
<skribblezatcha> i guess with the new unity they are going to make it opt in, instead of on by default..but it shouldnt be there at all. it shouldnt be installed..
<Anuska> that pach?
<skribblezatcha> if they wanted to promote that, it should be in repo, if anything.
<zenx> Anuska, no.. but it seems fizavle
<zenx> skribblezatcha, oohh you mean the lenses
<skribblezatcha> it is what it is though, in the longrun people will sprint full-speed away from ubuntu because of what they are doing.
<Anuska> zenx, need to install linux-headers ?
<zenx> well.. I guess they need the money
<zenx> Anuska, I would
<skribblezatcha> its deeper than the lense itself though zenx. a lense shouldnt do all that i just mentioned is happening on a default ubuntu desktop with unity installed, and i am afraid to say, even the other ones..because the ubuntu software-center is spyware itself.
<zenx> skribblezatcha, ok I think I know what you mean. Maybe ubuntu is trying to enter into the "data business model" like fb or ggle
<zenx> Google lives based on that
<skribblezatcha> i dont know zenx, but its not right, and its not fair for them to try and have another distribution license their binaries either.
<skribblezatcha> they do that so that its hard for another distro to be successful.
<Anuska> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<UBUNTUuser> wait is ubuntu opensource
<zenx> skribblezatcha, I know what you mean, hopefully these crazy privacy issues will be averaged out
<skribblezatcha> for real, when it comes down to it, i am going to leave xubuntu soon, based on all that i am saying. i wanted to use the distro for the trusty repo's..but when my distro of choice is where it will be in about two months i am gone.
<Anuska> linux-headers-3.13.0-21-generic is already the newest version.
<skribblezatcha> i cant support a distro that is the way that they are, and to be honest they are asking the distro that i use to license their ubuntu binaries..which is completely against all that linux and opensource stands for.
<UBUNTUuser> I am just asking I am developing a distro
<skribblezatcha> they wont be zenx, unless canonical hears the outcry of the users, and stops focusing on "hating" on other distributions for using their packages..meanwhile they are using debian packages in the same manner.
<Anuska> not work
<Anuska> :((
<zenx> skribblezatcha, tbh I never liked mint, and they life of ubuntu (in my limited understanding)
<skribblezatcha> yes UBUNTUuser, its opensource and is a linux distro. ubuntu is linux.
<zenx> Anuska, that link has some solutions, you can go back to vernel <3.10 or solve the missing headers
<UBUNTUuser> but can I like sell it
<skribblezatcha> ubuntu does the same thing with debian zenx, if debian cut off ubuntu..what would ubuntu do?
<zenx> Anuska, or use virtualbox
<Anuska> i try to use virtualvox
<Anuska> box
<Anuska> but i have HASH USB , and if i install the CD... the windows crashed
<skribblezatcha> even in linux there is money behind the scenes i am sure, but its getting a bit out of control.
<Beldar> skribblezatcha, How is debian going to cut off ubuntu?
<skribblezatcha> then how can ubuntu cut off anyone else Beldar?
<skribblezatcha> can they?
<UBUNTUuser> skribblezatcha: you are right
<UBUNTUuser> I am planning to partner with clam to make a distro
<zenx> canonical want to be bigger, honestly I would like to see linux penetrate the end user market in the desktop and mobile. In that case you probably would have nvidia driver problems skribblezatcha ;P
<Beldar> skribblezatcha, You are, and have been, way off topic, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic This is support.
<zenx> *would not
 * Anuska kill me
<Anuska> i will die
<zenx> aww cmon ppl
<skribblezatcha> i would like to see it too zenx, and thats all fine and dandy, but do you have to try and be so cut throat and eliminate the other distros that are out there in the world?
<skribblezatcha> Beldar: sorry to offend bro, sometimes the truth does that.
<Anuska> sorry but i will kill myself
<zenx> Anuska, what is it
<skribblezatcha> Anuska: are you ok?
<Anuska> no
<Anuska> linux heat me
<zenx> lol cmon
<skribblezatcha> whats the issue Anuska?
<Anuska> and i will stop this
<Anuska> every time i try to do someting.... not work
<Anuska> fuck my life!
<Anuska> good bye boys!
<skribblezatcha> Anuska: actually linux is nice, you just have to get used to it. it takes some time to get comfortable with it and to see how things work..thats all.
<skribblezatcha> take it easy Anuska, if you change your mind..come back through.
<skribblezatcha> if you dont see me here, you can catch me around.:)
<Anuska> :(
<skribblezatcha> what were you trying to get working Anuska?
<Anuska> i try to install windows xp on a virtualbox
<Anuska> i have a CD ( with a software ) how worjk perfected in my computer
<Anuska> but i want to used in virtualbox on server to get information when i want..
<Anuska> but if i install that CD.. windows crashed
<Anuska> and i tryto install vmware.. and not work
<zenx> anuska  if you wan't vmware maybe you will have to downgrade the kernel to 3.9
<CarlFK> 3.9?
<skribblezatcha> ok Anuska, what are your system resources..as far as your ram goes if you dont mind me asking?
<skribblezatcha> he said virtualbox zenx, not VMWare.
<UBUNTUuser> would anybody have a chance of where I can get nvida gtx drivers
<zenx> CarlFK, yes https://communities.vmware.com/thread/449176
<Anuska> i have 8gb ram
<skribblezatcha> i use virtualbox Anuska.:) so it does work.
<zenx> skribblezatcha, but he wanted mware before
<skribblezatcha> ok cool, how much are you giving to virtualbox to run windows Anuska?
<skribblezatcha> o ok, my fault zenx.
<zenx> Anuska, why does virtualbox crash, why is that program so picky?
<Anuska> ram?
<Anuska> 1gb
<Anuska> no virtualbox crashed!
<Anuska> only the windows how running in virtualbox
<skribblezatcha> yeah Anuska, ok cool..which will push windows 7 in virtualbox, thats what i give it too.
<Anuska> i put wind 7
<Anuska> and is the same
<skribblezatcha> now, let me ask you this Anuska, do me a favor, go to terminal and tell me when you are there please.
<Anuska> ues
<Anuska> yes
<zenx> does the program need 3d?
<Anuska> yes
<zenx> it does, and 3d accel is working in virtualbox?
<skribblezatcha> ok, now in terminal enter virtualbox and hit enter and tell me what you see there please Anuska.
<Anuska> run the virtualbox
<UBUNTUuser> see you guys gonna have a first look of 14.04
<Anuska> no text , no error
<zenx> UBUNTUuser, cya
<zenx> lo
<skribblezatcha> so it just started up for you then Anuska?
<Anuska> yes
<skribblezatcha> ok, now Anuska, so virtualbox is now open right?
<Anuska> i selected at display
<Anuska> 3d accelereated
<skribblezatcha> i think the issue is this Anuska..you are going to have to give it more ram, so that virtualbox thinks that its using a better system than the default system that it is mimicking now.
<skribblezatcha> give the VM more ram..like 2gb.
<Anuska> yes i give now 2g
<Anuska> and i try to install again win 7
<Anuska> and i will come here with a feedback
<zenx> Anuska, did you select 3d acceleration, installed guest tools and no problems?
<Anuska> i don t install installed guest tools
<willyg_cos> What version of virtualbox?  I got 4.3.1 running this morning on 14.04...
<skribblezatcha> ok cool Anuska, and good luck man. just keep boosting the ram until you get the results that you want. also there is a guest additions iso that you want to install..you can find that in the software-center.
<Anuska> ah
<Anuska> let me install
<willyg_cos> But Im only running XP for some old legacy stuff
<zenx> Anuska, you have to go to the VM preferences enable 2d/3d accel
<Anuska> yes
<zenx> install the specific guest software to support it
<zenx> then what gpu do you have?
<zenx> Whatever, you need to enable 3d accel if the application needs it
<zenx> cya skribblezatcha
<Anuska> what is gpu?
<skribblezatcha> gpu is your graphics card Anuska.
<Anuska> ati
<skribblezatcha> did you install the guest additions cd from the software-center Anuska?
<Anuska> fuck
<Anuska> fujck
<Anuska> my ubuntu crashed
<Anuska> wtf
<Anuska> this connot be
<skribblezatcha> are you trying to run a server Anuska?
<Daekdroom> Anuska, pay attention to the language, please.
<Anuska> desktop
<skribblezatcha> ok nice Anuska, thanks.
<Anuska> :(( not good
<Anuska> the mouse not work anymore
<skribblezatcha> go and restart man.:) then come back.
<Anuska> i kill virtualbox and work
<Anuska> pff
<skribblezatcha> i have to go and restart, i had kernel 3.14.0 installed, but i ended up uninstalling it.
<skribblezatcha> lol Anuska. you are fine man. no worries.
<skribblezatcha> brb.
<Anuska> :(
<Anuska> :*
<Anuska> aksusbd?
<Anuska> !aksusbd
<skribblezatcha> ok back.
<Anuska> hello :)
<skribblezatcha> hey.:)
<Anuska> 40% INSTALL
<skribblezatcha> for what Anuska?
<Anuska> skribblezatcha,  you use HASP KEY ( i have usb with licence for this program )
<Anuska> i install windows 7 on virtualbox
<skribblezatcha> o ok, nice.
<Anuska> when windows finished i try to install
<Anuska> the program
<skribblezatcha> i dont know what a HASP KEY is Anuska.
<Anuska> ah
<skribblezatcha> cool, make sure that you get your updates and all of that installed within windows too.
<Anuska> yes
<Anuska> 36 hours online
<Anuska> no sleep :))
<skribblezatcha> lol Anuska. what have you been doing online all of this time?
<Anuska> work
<Anuska> and now i have a lot of work
<skribblezatcha> o ok i see.
<Anuska> need to install samba / apache / ++
<skribblezatcha> right right.
<Anuska> becouse i reinstall the linux
<skribblezatcha> right right..
<Anuska> but if i resolve this problem with virtualbox i go to sleep
<skribblezatcha> cool, thats a good idea..then you can do whatever else you have to do another time.
 * Anuska is depressed
<Anuska> yes
<skribblezatcha> i hear you. my dilemma is that i like xubuntu a lot, its a really nice distro, but at the same time i disagree with how canonical is doing business. so i have to install another distro.:(
<skribblezatcha> i wont support them directly with using their distro when they act the way that they do.
<Anuska> ubuntu is with money?
<Scrivener> I installed a bad PPA (404 error when apt-get updating) for a piece of software. I tried to remove it with ppa-purge, and by editing the /etc/apt/sources.list file and /etc/apt/sources.list.d -- however, ppa-purge reported a "not found" for the PPA, and the two other methods I mentioned returned no traces of the PPA whatsoever.
<Scrivener> And yet, when I apt-get update, it clearly errors out with a 404 while trying to update from the bad source.
<Scrivener> What can I do to remove this?
<skribblezatcha> i dont see a big deal with making money, and certain things..but as far as spyware in the OS and spying on what the users are doing when that should be a private moment..thats kinda deep.
<skribblezatcha> Scrivener: what DE are you using if you dont mind me asking?
<skribblezatcha> unity?
<Scrivener> skribblezatcha, I'm using Unity at the moment.
<Scrivener> I should also mention I checked the Software & Updates.
<skribblezatcha> ok, go to the software-center and tell me when you are there please.
<Scrivener> If there's something I can do in terminal, I can follow along with that -- but I'm in ye dreaded olde software center now ;)
<skribblezatcha> wait, go to software and updates again Scrivener, and tell me when you are there please..sorry.:)
<Scrivener> There
<skribblezatcha> ok now go to the other software tab, do you see the ppa in there?
<Scrivener> Nope.
<Scrivener> Already checked it.
<Scrivener> And scrolled down.
<Scrivener> If it were in there, wouldn't it be in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<skribblezatcha> if so, click on it and then go to remove..and then go to the authentication tab, and see if there is a key there for it and highlight it and remove it as well.
<Anuska> ahh..
<skribblezatcha> you would think so Scrivener, although you want to remove it from there if you see it, if you dont see it there..go to the software-center..and go to preferences.
<Anuska> not nice
<Scrivener> I don't see preferences in the software center O.o
<skribblezatcha> i installed gdebi-installer and synaptic and removed the software-center over this way..so i cant help you with exactly where it is.
<skribblezatcha> ok, do you see sources or something like that Scrivener?
<Scrivener> Yeah, that just opens Software & Updates though
<skribblezatcha> ok, i see. one sec man.
<skribblezatcha> ok check it out Scrivener. go to terminal and enter this command: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<skribblezatcha> anything related to that ppa delete it, and then close and save it.
<skribblezatcha> save and close it.*
<Scrivener> What-- I
<Scrivener> I just opened software and sources again and found it.
<Scrivener> Er software & updates
<skribblezatcha> nice, good deal.:)
<Scrivener> That's... bizarre. I couldn't even find it in the directories themselves.
<Scrivener> I ran another apt-get update.
<skribblezatcha> right right..
<skribblezatcha> lol
 * Scrivener scratches chin
<skribblezatcha> well atleast you found it, get rid of the key too in the authentication tab Scrivener.
<Scrivener> Done :3 Thank you for the help. I have no idea what happened.
<skribblezatcha> you're welcome Scrivener and have a good evening man.
<onca> My board may have crippling ethernet issues, but the link to the fix is broken. http://archlinuxarm.org/platforms/armv7/ti/beaglebone can someone advise?
<skribblezatcha> brb.
<Anuska> The 32bit support is missing. Please install the x86 compatibility
<Anuska> packages required by your distribution and retry the installation.
<Anuska> See the installation guide for more details.
<onca> Anuska, was that directed to me and what's x86 compatibility packages?
<Anuska> aksusbd_2.2-1_i386.deb
<Anuska> i try to install this
<Scrivener> Figured out why the PPA was bad too
<Scrivener> It wasn't necessarily
<onca> oh, I'm in the wrong room
<Scrivener> But their latest package is for oneiric
<onca> sorry folk
<Scrivener> Not trusty
<Scrivener> And it was getting added to sources as trusty
<Scrivener> And synapse crashes on launch ;_; Ah well
<skribblezatcha> right, i feel you Scrivener.
<harris> help!!!! i accidently changed my language in google chrome to වෙබ් ඉතිහාසය how do i switch it back to english
<Mneu> I want to install and try out 14.04.  Is it better to download the Beta 2 iso or the Daily iso?
<Stanley00> Mneu: I prefer daily iso :3
<Mneu> it's technically the same just with up to date packages right?
<Stanley00> Mneu: maybe, I don't know too :D
<Mneu> Is there a way to disable the new resizing effect in 14.04?
<Mneu> when i resize windows it's glitchy
<kahtahs> Mneu: yes. ccsm: resize window -> general -> default resize mode (old default was rectange)
<skribblezatcha> goodnight everyone and God bless.
<smulverine> I've installed xubuntu and lubuntu desktops.  Managed to set the default plymouth theme with update-alternatives.  But how do I restore the default unity-greeter in lightdm?
<smulverine> To make it clear: installed xubuntu and lubuntu desktops on top of Ubuntu 14.04 Beta 2.
<smulverine> I've renamed the xubuntu and lubuntu conf files in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d but when I want to log in, I get the lightdm-gtk-greeter
<Ben64> what is the preferred way of getting a classic gnome look and feel on trusty?
<Ben64> my screen keeps turning off after about 15 seconds...
<Ben64> man this is annoying, hopefully it'll fix itself after a dist-upgrade and a restart
<snadge> classic gnome.. umm.. i think install gnome-session-flashback
<xro> Hi, i installed ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop... it works well but there is something really strange when i lock my screen... lock screen --> unlock (password) --> have the descktop 2-3 secondes --> screen locked automatically --> unlock again --> working fine!
<snadge> xro: yes this is a known issue.. i believe there is a bug for it
<Ben64> yeah, i'm having some lock screen problems too
<xro> ohhh, google didn't find it for me!
<xro> thank you for the info.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<snadge> #1299719
<snadge> bug #1299719
<ubottu> bug 1299719 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "5 minutes inactivity on a lock screen causes 2nd locking" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1299719
<snadge> there we go
<ggreer> oh yeah!
<ggreer> I get that same problem
<Ben64> i killed gnome-screensaver and now my screen blanks every 15 secs
<snadge> well everyone can jump on the "affects me" bandwagon then ;)
<ggreer> also it doesn't lock before suspending. if I'm fast enough with the keyboard, I can open the lid and switch to a terminal before the lock screen shows up
<ggreer> and anything I type gets run in the terminal instead of showing up in the password input on the lock screen
<Ben64> pretty annoying bug for so close to release
<xro> 17 April, looks like a rush
<SunilJoshi> Hello, i have ubuntu 13.10 installed can i upgrade it to
<SunilJoshi> Lubuntu 14.04?
<bekks> Yes.
<Beldar> SunilJoshi, Distro upgrades are for what is installed, which can be another desktop.
<SunilJoshi> Beldar: confused :( ..
<SunilJoshi> i have ubuntu 13.10 + LXDE desktop
<bekks> SunilJoshi: you can update to 14.04
<Beldar> SunilJoshi, You could install it now and have both than upgrade or after the upgrade install lubuntu.
<SunilJoshi> Beldar: how can i do this ?
<bekks> SunilJoshi: Just update.
<bekks> SunilJoshi: I'd wait until 14.04 is released, though.
<SunilJoshi> bekks: ok, I am also going to wait till then, gathering some information :)
<robotti^> does beta 1 versions update to latest versions?
<bekks> Yes.
<robotti^> I have not get any updates for week.
<robotti^> ok
<Anuska> hi
<Dry_Lips> Hi... I run Xubuntu, and after the recent update Nautilus only has "create new folder" "paste" and "properties" when I right click
<Dry_Lips> I cannot create new files, etc
<Dry_Lips> But in Thunar I can
<hyper_ch> weird thing going on... in the kde systemsettings I can't select the usb headset as sound device... only "default" is listed there
<hyper_ch> however in the audio hardware setup its there
<hyper_ch> and also kmix has entries for the volume levels
<hyper_ch> using on headset volum buttons I get OSD feedback
<hyper_ch> but no sound
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Greylocks> Morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning Greylocks
<trusty> hi guys does anybody know how to fix the pixelated icons
<trusty> help
<trusty> hi guys does anybody know how to fix pielated icons
<trusty> help
<lordievader> !patience| trusty
<ubottu> trusty: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<trusty> but I have a beta version of ubuntu 14.04
<DJones> trusty: Just be patient, there's not a lot of people using trusty yet while its in development so it can take longer to get replies
<trusty> wait were are the icons located
<trusty> do other people have this problem
<johnjohn101> two more weeks :)
<jvoisin> Hello, I just updated from 13.10 to 14.04, and my systray is gone :<
<SuperLag> Always nice when you update, and your toolchain gets removed. :)
<k1l> updates updates updates updates :P
<sydneyJDykstra> In ubuntu trusty I have to use nomodeset every time I boot from a flashdrive or cd. Are they going to fix that before the final version of trusty comes out?
<sydneyJDykstra> And does that only apply to a fresh install or both a fresh install and a upgrade?
<valera_> Hi everyone! How can i enable system tray in Ubuntu 14.04?
<jvoisin> valera_: We have the same issue :)
<valera_> In old versions I can edit "systray-whitelist", but in 14.04 I cant find it.
<jvoisin> pidgin appears in my systray, but not nm-applet and the battery thing
<linagee> I'm on Xubuntu 14.04 Desktop 64-bit. I've noticed that the lock screen takes longer now. Previously, I could just hit a key on my keyboard and type in my password. Now I hit a key, start typing my password and hit enter, but its not unlocking. (Possibly because the password box doesn't immediately have focus...)
<linagee> ah. I think I figured it out. When I lock my screen, numlocks turns off.
<linagee> What is the 14.04 lock screen package called?
<linagee> aha. something like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/1271953
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1271953 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "Num Lock is not actived in greeter, even if it is actived in the bios" [High,Triaged]
<linagee> (that was a previous bug)
<linagee> wow that's an old bug. traces back to 2011...
<linagee> I see lots of posts pointing me to numlockx. I might try that...
<linagee> also another problem I saw right after the 14.04 upgrade, my volume control disappeared.
<linagee> and now I have a bluetooth control. Weird because this computer doesn't have bluetooth. removed it.
<czs> hi
<czs> I wanted to install trusty with mini.iso, but the network card is not working. It is a realtek 8167. Is there a quick fix for this?
<SuperLag> mini.iso?
<czs> netboot
<darklight_> How can I keep the hotcorners settings throughout sessions ? because I have to disable/reenable them every time unity restarts, I've tried adding them to profiles->unity->plugins->core (I added scale and expo) but while it worked for a while now it doesn't and it's incredibly annoying
<hyper_ch> the sound system in current kubuntu is totally screwed up
<njkj> hi. There is an issue with libav-tools in ubuntu trusty https://bugzilla.libav.org/show_bug.cgi?id=341 . Thought you want to know. Debian stable works, but testing and unstable are broken, too. I'm not sure whom to report it in ubuntu.
<ubottu> bugzilla.libav.org bug 341 in libavcodec "Output WebM file is corrupted." [Major,Reopened]
<trism> njkj: you should probably report a bug against the libav and link to the upstream bug, after taking a quick look through here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libav/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<trism> njkj: the only bug I notice that sounds close at a quick glance is bug 916683 so you'll probably need a new one
<ubottu> bug 916683 in libav (Ubuntu) "Converting from .ogv to .webm produces visual corruption" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/916683
<Trollkar1en> Have an issue with black screen after HDMI screen goes away and comes back, have to restart lightgdm
<njkj> trism: ah, forgot about the ubuntu bugtracker. I've only checked the debian bugs, since the package is from there. I'll have a look.
<Trollkar1en> The HDMI interface dont even start until i change virtual console ctrl+alt+f1
<trism> njkj: oh did you see the debian bug? https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=739520
<ubottu> Debian bug 739520 in libavcodec54 "[libavcodec54] Corrupted webm files" [Normal,Fixed]
<Trollkar1en> More with this problem ?
<trism> njkj: if you create one on launchpad I would link that too, maybe they can sync from experimental
<njkj> trism: ok, I didn't see that one. The last mail says it's fixed in 10~beta1-2, but it's marked as fixed in testing/unstable, which is on version 9.11-3. The bug is still present in 9.11-3.
<trism> njkj: where do you see it markd fixed for 9.11-3? the only thing in the changelog is: '* Add upstream patch to enable PIC on s390(x), Closes: #726733'
<njkj> trism: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=739520 testing/unstable is green
<ubottu> Debian bug 739520 in libavcodec54 "[libavcodec54] Corrupted webm files" [Normal,Fixed]
<trism> njkj: must have just marked it incorrectly because there are no changes for that, it's only fixed in experimental as far as I can see
<njkj> trism: I think that's what happened, yes. I thought ubuntu may want to know that, since trusty would release the faulty version.
<trism> njkj: yes I think an ubuntu bug that links to the other bugs would definitely be a good idea
<hmmp> updated to 14.04 and cant run gnome-session now, cannot open display. what to do? full error log http://paste.ubuntu.com/7200142/
<SwedeMike> I fresh-installed 14.04 from beta image a few days back. when I press "alt" and then start typing for instance "terminal", I get no search hits. The result window is just empty. Any hints what I need to do to turn this on? I am installing it in Parallels running on an OSX machine. My 13.10 virtual machine (separate) works fine with this kind of search on the same setup.
<njkj> SwedeMike: Use the windows key
<njkj> oh, a mac. not sure which key maps to the windows key.
<njkj> alt highlights the icon of the application that has the focus at the moment, i.e. firefox. I'm not a real unity user, but it seems like that's for firefox related things.
<njkj> *only
<njkj> I can access my local files and applications using the windows key only
<hmmp> nobody has ideas for my problem? :(
<mathuin> hmmp: I am suffering a similar issue and have found bugs on launchpad already filed so I clicked the "this affects me too" button and am waiting fingers-crossed for the fixes.
<hmmp> hmmm okay
<trism> mathuin: what's the bug number, out of curiosity?
<hmmp> do I need an launchpad account for upvoting bugs
<trism> hmmp: yes
<mathuin> They should have a button for tracking upvotes, now I can't find it. :-)
<hmmp> is it this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1255875
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1251281 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1255875 gnome-flashback (without effects) fails to start without hardware acceleration" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<trism> mathuin: if you click on your user name, then click on bugs, there is an Affecting bugs option in the menu on the right which should show you
<mathuin> It is not showing up. :-(
<mathuin> Found it...
<mathuin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1251281
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1251281 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "gnome-flashback (without effects) fails to start without hardware acceleration" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mathuin> I'm a heavy user of VNC and this issue screws me up.
<hmmp> so that bug was reported like six months ago? I guess I'll be installing 13.10 then
<Crashbit> Hi! I have a question about gnome-terminal and gnome-shell
<Crashbit> I know gnome-terminal developers remove the transparency on gnome-shell 3.8
<Crashbit> But when I click on profile/background of my terminal, I found a transparency option on this tab
<Crashbit> I try to see gnome-terminal --version, and I will see my ubuntu gnome 14.04 with gnome shell 3.10 uses a gnome-terminal 3.6
<Crashbit> it is correct, it's secure ?
<Crashbit> This version is maintained
<Crashbit> ?
<Beldar> Is what secure?
<Crashbit> And other question, the transparency doesn't work , only works when I click help/about
<Crashbit> but when I close about the transparency dissapears
<Trollkar1en> The HDMI problem works in unity(or whats its called now adays ubuntu(default)) but not i kubuntu on 14.04
<Crashbit> Beldar: use an old terminal, maybe not maintained by gnome, i don't know the last
<Trollkar1en> When i have signal loss from HDMI(turn on off reciever) the screen never wakes until i restart lightdm
<Trollkar1en> No info in xorg, any help on getting out more info ?
<Beldar> That's a strange security worry, you are as secure as you want to be.
<Crashbit> yes yes, I understand, but use a 'very' old terminal is strange for me
<njkj> Beldar: Making sure you don't use unmaintained software is a resonable thing to do from a security point of view
<Beldar> njkj, If it's in the repos and especially a development about to be released, it has handfuls of eyes on all processes.
<Beldar> You can't just add something to the repos and forget about it
<trism> Crashbit: bug 1261619
<ubottu> bug 1261619 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "Update GNOME Terminal to 3.10.2" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1261619
<Crashbit> trism: thx, reading
<Crashbit> trism: yesterday finally an update solve the problem with cgmanager and separate /usr
<trism> Crashbit: yes I saw your message, that is excellent
<Crashbit> yes
<Trollkar1en> sry should be xubuntu and not kubuntu in my case
<trusty> what is the difference between xubuntu and kubuntu and ubuntu
<k1l> trusty: the preinstalled desktop enviroment (with the pre installed programs according to that enviroment)
<trusty> oh
<optrusty> sorry for being a begginer, but I would like to know how to make a basic program
<njkj> it seems to be quite difficult to sign up for launchpad using disposable mail addresses..
<trism> njkj: it doesn't spam you or anything, you only get mail if you subscribe to bugs, and you can easily unsubscribe later
<ggreer> one minor annoyance I have with gnome-terminal: if I open a tab, it adds a border around the window
<ggreer> and it leaves that border on even in full screen mode
<ggreer> but there's no border if it's just one terminal in the window
<njkj> trism: I'm looking into getting a proper mail address to contribute to open source later. However it might be a good idea open the bug report now instead of later, hence the disposable account. I think I just have to rise awareness, my assistance or testing isn't needed after that.
<oxsyn> I have a 32-bit .run installer for an enterprise application I'm trying to install on 14.04. It installed in 13.10 fine. When I execute the .run file the installer crashes with a segmentation fault. I'm not sure how to correctly install it. Any tips?
<njkj> trism: is there some sort of hellban in launchpad? I've tried 3 mail providers, 2 disposable, one regular provider but I'm not receiving any mails.
<roasted> hello friends
<roasted> I am a little confused. I just read a post that suggested the removal of Ubuntu One also includes the removal of web apps. Can anybody confirm?
<k1l> roasted: ubuntu1 filesync is canceled.
<k1l> so it gets removed
<roasted> right - but what I'm curious about is the web app portion.
<roasted> the article I just read said that web apps would be axed too
<k1l> erm?
<GZA-Genius> Forgive me for the dumb question, but the thing thats attached to my neck isn't working correctly today. I am taking a init.d script that was written for SUSE and modifying it for use on Ubuntu 14.04, There are a few things confusing me at the moment all regarding LSB info. This is what I am starting out with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7200564/ 1st Question: Now from what I understand run-levels 3 and 5 on Ubuntu are unused but are treated a
<njkj> looks like launchpad doesn't send any confirmation mails. I'm going to look into this tomorrow.
<GZA-Genius> Are will still on beta 2 or are we too 3 yet?
<Ben64> theres no more betas
<GZA-Genius> o
<GZA-Genius> k
<GZA-Genius> It's not Final correct? That is supposed to be 16th correct?
<elfy> 17th
<GZA-Genius> Ok so I guess we are in RC stage
<elfy> rc date is 10th
<elfy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<GZA-Genius> What an improvement so far. I am very pleased to date with how things are coming along.
<roasted> hi
<GZA-Genius> elfy: ty thats what I was looking for.
<elfy> GZA-Genius: welcome :)
<roasted> k1l: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/canonical-axe-ubuntu-one-file-music-services-grab-data-now
<elfy> hi roasted
<roasted> k1l: The announcement of the cloud service closure means that the upcoming release of Ubuntu 14.04 LTS will not ship with Ubuntu One features on the desktop — no web apps, sync indicator or Ubuntu One client will ship by default.
<roasted> k1l: that's why I was confused since it mentioned web apps disappearing.
<k1l> roasted: hmm, i dont know from here where webapps belong on u1. even though u1db-sync will still live (for contacts stuff etc with ubuntu-touch)
<twirm> Hey, my sound card stopped working in 14.04 after updating the kernel earlier today
<twirm> sudo aplay -l shows the cards but they do not show up in the sound settings
<rayq> same here.  Also can't restart/shutdown via top panel.  Just goes to 'log out'
<rayq> also network monitor missing.  all after last update
<twirm> I also can't restart from the top panel
<twirm> but I have my network monitor
<onca> how can I turn compiz off entierly?
<k1l> onca: use a desktop that doesnt need compiz
<onca> I swapped the ssd from my defunct mainframe running this os into a netbook and it purrs just fine with no modifications
<onca> but the netbook can't handle compiz
<onca> It's running just fine without the wobbly windows
<onca> someone recognize how monumental that is
<onca> that I just put a drive from another computer (a beast of one) into a netbook and it runs fine
<onca> I'd pay 800$ for this os
<mathuin> There's gotta be a place for you to send a donation. ;-)
<onca> did I mention i am dirt poor but have donated
<k1l> onca: you can reduce the fancy windows stuff. but since unity is a compiz-plugin you cant turn compiz completly off without not using unity
<onca> That's fine, I don't know any better, just keep up the good work
<onca> I wish I could donate cocaine or something better.
<k1l> cocaine donations bring a lot of trouble like rushing swat groups. patches or money to the projects are fine :)
<mathuin> Easier to declare on your income tax as well.
<onca> awe. okay
<onca> lawls
<onca> I hope you guys are happy
<onca> u should be
<k1l> yeah, i am missing the cocaine [ ] checkbox every time ;p
<valorie> hi folks, after todays updates and a restart, I have no wireless
<valorie> fortunately I have an ethernet cable available
<valorie> but I don't know how to troubleshoot and find out if this is a kernel problem or something else.... anyone else with Kubuntu Trusty run into something similar?
<shawnbon206> https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa does anyone know if these are still needed on trusty? or are the automatically installed if you use the +mac iso?
<shawnbon206> specifically the smc and the fan control
<crc32> I installed ubuntu14.04 server because I could not fit desktop on a disc. But when I did "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop gdm gnome-session-fallback" I see x11 installing but I X or gdm do not start on boot. What am I missing?
<Beldar> crc32, Did the ubuntu desktop install with no errors?
<crc32> it looked like it did. So I rebooted but the screen freezes
<Beldar> crc32, Have you tried a nomodeset boot?
<crc32> I've never heard of that.
<Beldar> screen freezes is kinda vague, can you describe that more?
<Beldar> Is it a black screen basically
<Beldar> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<crc32> its just a blinking cursor at the top left. Yet I can hit ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a text console window
<crc32> so I can login via text but gdm isnt starting.
<crc32> whats the cirrect procedure for migrating from server to desktop.
#ubuntu+1 2014-04-04
<shawnbon206> you have to install the desktop kernel and a DE
<shawnbon206> but, why nit just buy a blank DVD-r?
<crc32> what is DE?
<shawnbon206> s/nit/not
<shawnbon206> desktop enviroment
<crc32> so installing ubuntu-desktop is a useless package?
<shawnbon206> i would have used tasksel
<crc32> because I had a bunch of DVDs but some one jacked them. I'm still here at work.
<shawnbon206> thumb drive?
<crc32> no I dont.
<crc32> gdm says syntax error 79: /etc/init.d/gdm: Systax Error "fi" unexpected (expecting "}")
<shawnbon206> can you paste the contents of that file to hastebin.com ?
<gabr13l> anyone know how to fix compiz in the final beta? my panel keeps disappearing when I switch desktops :(
<crc32> cant get to a GUI to cut and paste. Going from one machine to another.
<crc32> trying hold on
<crc32> pfft mouse doesnt cut or paste either
<crc32> its in the gen_config() function though
<Beldar> crc32, a black screen and blinking cursor is common in graphic drivers needed, try the nomodeset boot shown in the bots link.
<shawnbon206> https://gist.github.com/cyrus-and/4013343 heres a way to easily pipe stuff to pastebin
<Beldar> gabr13l, Have you modified the desktop?
<shawnbon206> oh i guess ubuntu has a package "" pastebinit "" in its repo
<gabr13l> Beldar, no I really havent modified any thing... I just googled and installed ccsm and enabled the application switche... gonna try that unless you got a better idea?
<shawnbon206> it does the same thing.  you could:::  apt-get install pastebinit -y && cat /etc/init.d/gdm | pastebinit
<Beldar> gabr13l, Fresh install? was it like this from the start?
<gabr13l> Beldar, yes fresh install ... updated software and nvidia-current
<crc32> http://pastebin.com/index?e=2
<Beldar> gabr13l, Might try a reset   http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html    a reboot is needed after.
<gabr13l> ok... will try this, ty
<shawnbon206> crc32 the url got cut short
<crc32> yea thats what comes bck from the command line.
<Beldar> crc32, check your paste says removed here.
<crc32> i dont think the script is pasting.
<shawnbon206> thats pastebinit?
<crc32> it says loading https://pastebin.com/index.php?e=2
<crc32> it says loading #https://pastebin.com/index.php?e=2
<shawnbon206> oh maybe its broken. well you could just use scp to get the file to another machine:/
<shawnbon206> or ssh in and copy it from the stout
<Beldar> crc32, You might try another paste site, nothing here. Have you gotten to reading that link and making a nomodeset boot?
<crc32> wget http://utils.rackexp.org/fail.txt
<nylar4> Hello.  Anyone have any issues on the latest update?  14.04 64 and lost network manager and sound.  nm-applet won't load as well.
 * shawnbon206 gives up
<crc32> the scripts broken. http://utils.rackexp.org/gdm
<Beldar> crc32, This is out of my area of knowledge, but I found this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2018991
<Beldar> yeah the user uses a live disc to replace it, but it seems you may not have that.
<crc32> is there a dpkg command to configure X11?
<crc32> wow. So /etc/init.f/lightdm works. /etc/init.d/gdm is borke
<Beldar> crc32, You working now with lightdm?
<crc32> yea. But I'm wondering whats the difference in the migration from ubuntu-server to ubuntu-desktop. Like did some other script write /etc/init.d/gdm thats different from the desktop install disk?
<crc32> also some "report a problem" window keeps popping up. But I can't see what its complaining about.
<Beldar> crc32, the ubuntu desktop I think defaults to lightdm, you ran gdm, as well, just a guess. I'm not up on what all gets installed with those commands other than the de's
<crc32> when I installed gdm an option poped up asking me to use "gdm" or "lightdm" so I said gdm.
<crc32> then the script gave the Expected "}" where it found a fi
<Beldar> crc32, Yeah, I have had one work one not, never looked to why, lightdm always works here.
<crc32> http://pastebin.com/kttPDgT4
<crc32> no I get these
<crc32> now I get these.
<Beldar> You will need another who can help, I rarely read logs, and have rarely had a problem. I know mainly what I have had to do, or learned from helping and lurking.
<crc32> its cool. I think the start up scripts aren't working from the package. When is 14.04 being released. This seems kind of buggy.
<Beldar> 4/14 or so
<crc32> fo
<Beldar> Popups are not uncommon  apport is the crash reporter, I remove it often, it had some problems at one point reporting often.
<johnjohn101>  less than two weeks!!
<GZA-Genius> Forgive me for the dumb question, but the thing thats attached to my neck isn't working correctly today. I am taking a init.d script that was written for SUSE and modifying it for use on Ubuntu 14.04, There are a few things confusing me at the moment all regarding LSB info. This is what I am starting out with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7200564/ 1st Question: Now from what I understand run-levels 3 and 5 on Ubuntu are unused but are treated a
<Fudge> anyone know how to get workspaces in gnome-shell two collums two rows? I can only get vertical workspaces
<GZA-Genius> Fudge: For Ubuntu-Gnome?
<GZA-Genius> Fudge: 14.04?
<Fudge> GZA-Genius:  sorry, yes
<Fudge> I have looked through dconf-editor and set 4 workspaces, trying 6 but still only vertical view
<trism> Fudge: might need an extension, based on http://askubuntu.com/questions/116801/is-there-a-way-to-get-a-workspace-grid-in-gnome-3-x (if that's what you are looking for)
<GZA-Genius> Fudge: I dont have gnome-desktop installed, I know in unity System Settings > Appearance > Behavior
<Fudge> GZA-Genius:  yes unity extends that functionality where as gnome doesnt
<GZA-Genius> Fudge: but im guessing you knew that and even if u didnt it dont do you any good
<Fudge> trism:  thanks, that introduces another problem with gnome extensions someone may be able to help. Is the default way to enable or install an i extension to click or slide the on button on the webpage?
<Fudge> my problems is I am an orca user, i.e I am blind and the on/off elements on extensions.gnome.org arent a link and I dont know if there are other ways to simply enable them without checking them out of git etc
<trism> Fudge: it doesn't let you activate the switch?
<GZA-Genius> So is UbuntuOne being abandoned ?
<Fudge> trism:  as I am not really using the mouse I arrow to onoff and push space, or enter on it and nothing happens. I fmy lady clicks on it for me I get the prompt to install
<Fudge>   I figured out the extensions< I have to simulate a click and drag on the off button the click to the on position
<Mercury> So, I just did updates a few hours ago, and now my system won't boot.
<Mercury> Ubuntu-Gnome, 14.04, the login screen never comes up, gdm is running in the process list but is definitely not coming up.
<Mercury> And it looks like org.freedesktop.login1 is not starting.
<trism> Fudge: yeah I was looking at the code it is all a bunch of jquery that watches for mouseup/move/down, you might want to file a bug about that on the gnome bugzilla for easier keyboard access, cause that seems pretty bad
<Fudge> trism:  good idea mate, thanks for the ip ill put it on my list
<Mercury> And, found it, I need to report a bug.
<kupo_> xubuntu 14.04 not start synaptic or software center
<kupo_> before and after fresn installment( formatted)
<Beldar> kupo_, let the software sources find the best server
<kupo_> synaptic or software center wont start i mean
<Beldar> kupo_ wont start is not much info both can be opened from a terminal, and will show errors if any are there.
<kupo_> now says policykit.error. system bus name 1.45 org.debian.update cache
<kupo_> when i try to start from terminal says i dont have admin priv
<kupo_> just . this happened before. and i reinstalled and formatted. strange.
<mvollrath> i’m getting a broken package during debootstrap, i wonder if i’d have better luck with another mirror?
<Beldar> kupo_, Fpr admin you use sudo, and gksudo for graphic use like these two installers.
<Beldar> For*
<kupo_> yeah i know. synaptic just magically opened a min later
<Beldar> and=or
<kupo_> the thing is. i havent done anything to change. like i said. i had this issue and just did a fresh formatted installment.
<kupo_> wont let me search for updates or anything.
<Beldar> kupo_, what happens if you run a update in the terminal?
<kupo_> let me check
<Beldar> make synaptic is closed
<Beldar> sure*
<kupo_> update in terminal worked
<kupo_> well got an error installing new packge. but that happene don my main computer too. which is not having the update problem
<kupo_> well. i'll probably go back to 13.10 in a bit. this will probably be a bug for  alot shortly
<Beldar> kupo_, do what works for yah. ;)
<kupo_> didn't have pre-released selected beforehand either
<Beldar> how did you download 14.04?
<kupo_> update-manager -d
<kupo_> same way i did on my working system
<Beldar> kupo_, Hmm, so where does a fresh install "before and after fresn installment( formatted)" play in here if you upgraded.
<mvollrath> JMU mirror to the rescue!
<kupo_> because i havent downloaded or changed any settings..
<kupo_> just upgraded via ubuntu
<Beldar> kupo_, That does not read that way, at least for me, but thanks for answering. Be sure we understand your descriptions for best help. ;)
<Beldar> kupo_, If you run a upgrade in the terminal do you see broken packages?
<kupo_> nope. just ran fine. but it wouldnt let me install gksu
<kupo_> saying i don't have permission.
<Beldar> kupo_, sudo apt-get install gksu   gives errors?
<kupo_> try " apt-get -f install "
<kupo_> yes
<Beldar> yeah try that command with sudo
<Beldar> if gksu errors out in the terminal
<kupo_> says locked permission denied when i tried. nothing else is opened. this is all weirdnes.s never had issue like this
<Beldar> kupo_, try this one, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Beldar> It seems you have a install stopped while running possibly now
<Beldar> or a broken one
<kupo_> the command went through. what should i try next
<Beldar> kupo_, do the -f install first
<crBenLubar> isc-dhcp-client_4.2.4-7ubuntu10_amd64.deb: /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst: 17: /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst: Syntax error: "fi" unexpected (expecting "then")
<kupo_> well. i give up for now. thanks for help though
<trism> crBenLubar: bug 1302300
<ubottu> bug 1302300 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu) "package isc-dhcp-client 4.2.4-7ubuntu9 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302300
<crBenLubar> wow, that was a fast bugfix
<crBenLubar> -16 minutes
<Beldar> save that one for the complainers ;)
<kupo_> ok. says bug was alreasdy reported. so that's good. will probably get a fix shortly
<valorie> bummer, no feedback on the wireless disappearing on today's updates?
<valorie> also: no sound in flash
<mvollrath> awesome that was the bug in my bootstrap
<Mercury> valorie: Hey, I'm more bothered by 1302331 then little things like no network access. :)
<valorie> Mercury: when did you upgrade?
<valorie> not being able to login sounds rather dire, yes
<valorie> I would file a bug if I knew what to file it against
<Mercury> valorie: ~5 hours ago?
<valorie> wow, I guess I will hold off updating in the next 24 hours or so
<Mercury> valorie: Anyhow, my system works, with the work around I mentioned in the bug report, but others might have a more interesting time.
<valorie> one major problem at a time
<valorie> yes, I worry about our users
<valorie> major problems so close the release, and for a LTS
<`Fibz> it's come a long way in a short time
<Mercury> That's what testing is for, to find this stuff.
<Mercury> valorie: So, kernel updates in your batch of updates today, wireless firmware updates, or network manager updates?
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1302348
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1302348 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "after today's Trusty updates/restart, NM will not connect to wifi" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> I noticed kernel updates
<valorie> I've not checked back to see if there was wireless firmware or NM updates
<valorie> I was out much of the day, and hoping to see a fix here
<valorie> oh, well
<Mercury> valorie: Try booting to the older kernel, it should still be in the repo one way or the other.
<Mercury> valorie: If that doesn't work, see if you can snag one release back of NM.
<Mercury> valorie: Probably one of those two.
<valorie> well, now that I've filed a bug, I think I'll wait to hear from the devels
<valorie> I didn't delete the older kernel
<Mercury> Oh, then really easy to just boot back to it and see.
<Mercury> Extra data never hurts anyone.
<Mercury> (Well, alright, yes it can, but rarely in these kinds of bug reports.)
<valorie> perhaps when I'm done with my day's work online, I will try that
 * Mercury nods.
<Mercury> Well, good luck.
<valorie> and to you
<snadge> this is going to sound really weird.. but my lower case v, in one particular font has become corrupted
<snadge> only reason im mentioning it, is that it has also happened before
<snadge> only clue I seem to have is this.. [366563.489739] [drm] stuck on render ring
<snadge> its an i5-3210M
<snadge> great.. now compiz is running like crap
<exalt> Hello: /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst: 17: /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst: Syntax error: "fi" unexpected (expecting "then")
<exalt> on upgrade
<valorie> interesting: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?65082-systemd-update-screwed-up-policy-kit-network-manager-and-muon-qapt
<exalt> valorie: i think this is affecting me
<valorie> what, exactly?
<valorie> systemd?
<valorie> or the NM screwup?
<exalt> when i upgrade i get /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst: 17: /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst: Syntax error: "fi" unexpected (expecting "then")
<exalt> wich is a part from isc-dhcp-client
<exalt> wich is a part of network-manager
<valorie> ok, restarting to check all this out
<valorie> old kernel works ok
<alket> Hi, I am running 14.04 fine for a week now, but todays update broke something, audio isn't working and all window effects are very slow
<valorie> alket: audio broke for me as well
<valorie> however, rolling back to the old kernel and all is well
<alket> i didnt have a kernel update
<alket> i did that yesterday and audio worked
<valorie> interesting
<alket> but not today
<alket> oh maybe i didnt restart
<valorie> heh
<balachmar> Can anybody provide tips on resolving the isc-dhcp-client issue?
<alket> valorie, how to rollback to previous kernel
<balachmar> mmm, apparently there is no bugreport about that yet
<valorie> unless you removed it already, you'll find it in grub
<valorie> balachmar: I filed one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1302348
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1302348 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "after today's Trusty updates/restart, NM will not connect to wifi" [Undecided,New]
<balachmar> valorie: I was thinking out loud about my own issue. Other people have had the same issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2214964&p=12976785
<valorie> although I never saw that particular error message
<balachmar> apt-get upgrade results in a failure of isc-dhcp-client update
<balachmar> I am not sure if they are related, because I am still connected to wifi
<valorie> ah, ok
<valorie> sorry for the noise then
<valorie> heck, why are people reporting on the forum instead of launchpad?
<valorie> that's silly
<valorie> anyway, bbiam
<balachmar> yep, I am reporting on launchpad now
<balachmar> although I am a bit unsure how... Previously, I could just write a bug report. Now it seems I need to use ubuntu-bug
<valorie> ubuntu-bug is the best
<valorie> it will give the devels a lot of relevant reports from your machine
<valorie> bizarre that so many people reported on the forum, and none filed bugs!
<valorie> I suppose you can post to the forum with the bug # and ask for people to supply confirmation
<valorie> geez
<mbalmer> good morning. today's isc-dhcp-client package has dependy problem.  anyone else seeing this?
<balachmar> bug reported: #1302394
<mbalmer> I see. thanks.
<mbalmer> also, under virtualbox, the VirtualBox additions don't work anymore.
<valorie> thanks, balachmar
<valorie> !bug #1302394
<ubottu> bug 1302394 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "isc-dhcp-client fails to upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302394
<balachmar> I just confirmed it with a link to the forum. And posted on the forum with a link to launchpad
<balachmar> I now really have to go. :)
<valorie> thanks again
<mbalmer> since today it does not run properly under VirtualBox/OS X.  Doesn't detect proper screen size anymore.
<exalt> valorie: apparently there is an "isc-dhcp-client_4.2.4-7ubuntu11_amd64" which contains a fix altough my system only fetches "isc-dhcp-client_4.2.4-7ubuntu10_amd64" .... how can i get this 11 versio
<exalt> n?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> exalt: good question, I don't know the answer to that
<valorie> however, I'll bet there will be feedback on the bug reports soon
<kdebooth> Hello
<kdebooth> Is there a known issue with the  Ubuntu kernel in the trusty Beta?
<kdebooth> I'm trying to boot on the new kernel and it's telling me the file system is damaged
<`Fibz> working fine over here
<valorie> yes, there have been quite a few reported problems
<kdebooth> So longer version of the story.. I was doing an upgrade to the beta and the computer cut off
<kdebooth> I booted back up and it came up fine. I completed the upgrade and when i reboot it says serious issues have been found with the disk
<valorie> maybe run fsck ?
<kdebooth> I try to  to do a fsck and it comes back as fine (It's a install under windows so it's loop file rather than a partition)
<valorie> oooo
<kdebooth> I reboot and use the old kernel and it comes up fine and hence I'm here talking to you all.
<kdebooth> Reboot under the new kernel and it tells me serious issues
<valorie> in kubuntu, I installed qt4-default, and qdbus-qt5
<valorie> and now all is fin with the new kernel
<valorie> fine
<kdebooth> What was it doing with you?
<valorie> I couldn't connect to wifi, although NM could see wifi, I couldn't mount devices, and my soundcard wasn't found, so no sound
<exalt> valorie: its fixed right now :)
<valorie> cool
<kdebooth> Not being able to boot trumps that :)
<exalt> lets party! --> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C--78OvblaA
<valorie> kdebooth: I'm very much hoping I don't face that tomorrow
<kdebooth> valorie: Me either
<kdebooth> did a force fix errors fsck
<kdebooth> Lets see what that does
<valorie> exalt: that vid rocks!
<valorie> omg those fur hats!
<valorie> a wedding with only men, though?
<valorie> so strange
<exalt> thats jewish tradition i guess
<exalt> i read that the wedding is seperated and in the end the man and wife go in to a room and have sex with all people waiting outside
<valorie> right......
<exalt> when they come out they are truely wed
<exalt> its part of their ceremony
<exalt> i guess its because the tohra says that having sex bonds a marriage
<valorie> exalt: please stop
<valorie> !family
<valorie> !family-friendly
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> anyway, keep it so
<exalt> :)
<valorie> ok, since I'm no longer having problems, I'll part
<valorie> thanks for the feedback and help, folks
<kdebooth> No
<kdebooth> Won't boot
<kdebooth> :-(
 * kdebooth sighs
<kdebooth> Well this is terrible timing
<maveas> ? My DE is broken! I don't get a login screen after updating to the latest 14.04 Ubuntu Gnome.. Others having the same problem?
<maveas> My syslog says "Activated service 'org.freedesktop.login1' failed: Cannot launch deamon, file not found or permissions invalid.
<Rory|work> Will 14.04 still ship without MTP support?
<Rory|work> It's the new ipod support, like back in 2007...
<Rory|work> Or at least, is there a way to stop the popups saying "can't mount MTP device" when my phone is turned on and plugged in? (My phone is set up to use USB mass storage, not MTP)
<mahyarap> hi, I think I've found a bug, may I discuss it here?
<k1l_> go ahead. maybe someone can help
<mahyarap> well it's I think it's related to the latest update
<mbalmer> Since today I have trouble running 14.04 inside Virtualbox on OS X.
<mbalmer> can't insert the guest additions cdrom image.
<mbalmer> have to mount it manually.  then, when installed, they don't work.
<mahyarap> after this update I have lots of problem
<mahyarap> first no network icon on the panel
<mahyarap> second graphic performance is too low
<mahyarap> kind of jerky
<mahyarap> and sometime some noise on the screen
<mahyarap> I think it's related to llvmpipe which used to be CEDAR
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<mahyarap> is there any developer or expert user I can talk to?
<BluesKaj> mahyarap, just ask your question , if someone knows the answer they will reply
<minium> is anybody else having issues during login?
<minium> in particular, sometimes autologin fails and I have to attempt to log in 3 times.
<k1l_> no autologin here
<BluesKaj> minium, autologin isn't good practice
<maveas> Regarding my previous question; An update just got released which fixed the login problem on Gnome. :-)
<mbalmer> We have very good use for autologin + timeout.
<mbalmer> but I just filed a "bug" for the feature
<mbalmer> !bug #1302491
<ubottu> bug 1302491 in Light Display Manager "when autlogin with a timeout is used, it should be reapplied when the user logs out." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302491
<mbalmer> maybe should be moved to unity-greeter, instead of lightdm
<sandGorgon> hi guys - emergency. Which skype installer do I need for 64-bit Trusty ? The ia32-libs is no longer available and I can only download multiarch skype from http://download.skype.com/linux/skype-ubuntu-precise_4.2.0.13-1_i386.deb
<sdasgah> Someone here?
<qengho> sdasgah: Yes. Hope that helps.
<sdasgah> I updated my 14.04 system about an hour ahor
<sdasgah> ago*
<sdasgah> after restarting it
<sdasgah> it's all broken
<sdasgah> something happened on the updates?
<sdasgah> or  it's my thing?
<sdasgah> with all broken i mena
<sdasgah> mean*
<sdasgah> i don't have access to network controls
<sdasgah> compiz takes about 50% of cpu usage
<sdasgah> dconf settings are messed up
<BluesKaj> sdasgah, describe all broken without using the enter key after each word
<sdasgah> i cannot shutdown the sistem
<sdasgah> ok
<BluesKaj> sudo reboot in the terminal
<sdasgah> if i click on shutdown option it appears the logout menu, if i'm logged out ant i press the shutdown button it appears a broken menu with no options
<sdasgah> i am now on my windows partition, i rebooted several times and nothing
<qengho> sdasgah: what's your first language? I see people ask questions with that strange form, declaration-questionmark.
<sdasgah> Spanish
<sdasgah> I also tried booting with another kernel
<sdasgah> it seems unity session is messed up :(
<qengho> sdasgah: Right. If you care, "Did something happen?" sounds better.
<sdasgah> It was something ok until i updated and rebooted
<sdasgah> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<qengho> sdasgah: I don't know of any problems, but it is possible. Open a terminal. Does dpkg complain of any package's state?
<sdasgah> i cannot connect to Internet
<sdasgah> it says i don't have networking control privileges
<qengho> sdasgah: I am only asking you to run dpkg, not apt-get.
<sdasgah> mm
<sdasgah> ok
<zokiDimovski> I had the same problem this morning
<qengho> sdasgah: dpkg --configure -a
<zokiDimovski> aptitude install cgmanager
<sdasgah> I'm rebooting and trying, thanks for the help
<zokiDimovski> this will fix everything
<sdasgah> with no internet...
<qengho> sdasgah: rebooting? why?
<qengho> wait.
<sdasgah> impossible
<sdasgah> i'm on Windows right now
<qengho> Oh.
<sdasgah> Rebooting, back on 5 min
<qengho> sdasgah: make note of what's in ~/.xsession-errors  after you see problems.
<sdasgah> ok
<qengho> sdasgah: and
<sdasgah> ...?
<qengho> sdasgah: from a virtual terminal, run "startx -- :3", without having logged in to display manager.
<qengho> sdasgah: also, check output of "dmesg"
<qengho> sdasgah: do all those.  Okay to reboot.
<sdasgah> another thing i tried (if it helps) is unity --replace
<sdasgah> i have lots of service errors
<qengho> You didn't think those were important to tell us about?
<zokiDimovski> I gues you do not read what I have wrote :)
<qengho> What's the first?
<zokiDimovski> you need cgmanager to be installed
<qengho> zokiDimovski: did you see that he has no internet?
<zokiDimovski> that is not a problem
<qengho> Oh.
<zokiDimovski> he can donwload the package from his windows
<zokiDimovski> then just dpkg -i package
<qengho> sdasgah: I'm done with advice. Reboot.
<qengho> zokiDimovski: what's with cgmanager? Are you saying it is a dependency? Have you filed a bug report?
<qengho> I do not have cgmanager, and yet mine works perfectly.
<zokiDimovski> I read it this morning i kubuntuforums, it looks like dependency for sysmted-services
<jonasrogert> Hi i have a question regarding python and pyvenv-3.4 in ubuntu 14.04, it cannot install pip. It says returned non-zero exit status. There is no pip installed but the virtualenv contains python but no pip.
<zokiDimovski> I had all sorts of problems this morning with the latest updates. No sound. No reboot funciotns. Everything just went crazy
<qengho> There was some systemd-related breakage in the last day or so.
<qengho> "it cannot install pip".  Do you have an error message?  What program printed it?
<zokiDimovski> qengho: this is the thread https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?65082-systemd-update-screwed-up-policy-kit-network-manager-and-muon-qapt
<qengho> I do not read fora.
<Crashbit> qengho: mmm
<Crashbit> sorry zokiDimovski
<Crashbit> The problem with cgmanager: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cgmanager/+bug/1301544
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1301544 in cgmanager (Ubuntu) "cannot boot with latest systemd updates" [Critical,Fix released]
<Crashbit> but it is a problem only with separate /usr partition
<zokiDimovski> Crashbit: well the system was booting without a problem
<zokiDimovski> I had no sound, network, from KDE I couldn't power off/restart or from lightdm until I installed cgmanager
<zokiDimovski> also the driver manager was not working
<qengho> zokiDimovski: did you install or update cgmanager?  That bug report sounds like a package didn't work, but if you didn't have the package until then, I wouldn't think you'd notice.
<zokiDimovski> qengho: I isntalled it. libcgmanager0 was installed but not cgmanager
<alex____> qengho are you here?
<qengho> alex____: yes. why?
<Crashbit> zokiDimovski: Yes, it is true. I see it
<alex____> i'm the one that asked before
<alex____> i rebooted
<alex____> i had a different name
<qengho> alex____: ah, but it's not personal.
<alex____> sdgah or something like that
<alex____> ok
<alex____> nothing solved, dpkg --configure -a didn't gave any error and the startx command neither
<alex____> i've read part of the dmesg and didn't saw anything strange
<qengho> alex____: okay.
<alex____> any other idea?
<qengho> alex____: Do you have /usr on its own partition?
<alex____> no
<alex____> if i put in the terminal shutdown
<alex____> it appears the bootsplash and after that it freezes with a terminal line. It doesn't turn off
<qengho> alex____: ideas:  1) start a guest session. Compare.  2) from a terminal, run "if-up eth0" or whatever your network interface is. Update and upgrade again.
<alex____> I can start the guest session and the unity session seems like mine, with compiz taking CPU and messed up configs. I didn't tried the eth0 thing. I wanted to ask how to connect from the terminal, i'm searching a bit and i'll reboot again in 5 minutes
<Crashbit> alex____: you use a wired connection ?
<alex____> no
<alex____> wifi
<Crashbit> alex____: wpa or wep ?
<alex____> WPA with PEAP and certs
<alex____> Thawte premium server
<Crashbit> o_O
<alex____> it's posible to connect from terminal to it?
<Crashbit> mm, yes, use wpa_supplicant for wpa
<Crashbit> but for PEAP I don't know
<alex____> WPA2 Enterprise with PEAP
<alex____> exact dates
<alex____> rebooting
<alex____> thanks for all your help
<salepetronije> My nm-applet is not working from this morning on (xfce, gnome, unity) ubuntu 14.04. Is this gnome design fault? Sorry for worst english & ignorance
<salepetronije> I have connection, but nm-applet tell me there is no connection
<philinux> salepetronije;~ probably an nm-applet bug. Keep updating your system
<salepetronije> Thank you. I did not find such bug, so i ask.
<SuperLag> Anyone here encountering an issue where you log in from the lock screen, and then use your desktop, and then have to re-auth to get to the desktop again?
<philinux> salepetronije;~ could be your hardware . no errors here on a acer 1410
<salepetronije> I have dual boot whith ubuntu 13.10. I dont belive it is hardware
<philinux> salepetronije;~ try updating then do a reboot
<salepetronije> Im not tester/geek, so i dont know to read logs etc, but i need beta for translating sofware
<salepetronije> ok, see you
<salepetronije> o/
<SuperLag> Apr  4 06:29:41 wanderlust compiz: pam_ecryptfs: seteuid error
<SuperLag> Apr  4 06:29:51 wanderlust compiz: pam_ecryptfs: seteuid error
<SuperLag> Is compiz what handles the logins?
<SuperLag> I'm looking through syslog to see if I can find some reason why I keep getting the login issues I have on all my 14.04 systems.
<SuperLag> So what do you guys think about MS open-sourcing the C# compiler? A good thing? or too little, too late?
<jtaylor> its open source now? interesting
<jtaylor> though not that important we already have one that works
<SuperLag> oops, thought I was in a different channel for that last post :)
<SuperLag> jtaylor: agreed, for Linux.
<oxsyn> Anyone have instructions how to make a uefi bootable usb drive?
<BluesKaj> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BluesKaj> oxsyn,^
<salepetronije> @philinux, i do just like you said, there was new updates (did not check what) & now after reboot nm-applet is working agean :) Thank you, you bring me luck
<oxsyn> thanks, that worked
<zenting> I swear I saw this somewhere.  Does anyone have the script to run to enable click to minimize from the unity launcher?  I'd rather not install compiz if I can get around it.
<ice9> network usage is not working in system monitor!
<philinux> zenting;~ you install compizconfig-settings-manager, compiz is already installed unity is a compiz plugin
<asdasdasd> Hi, anyone have the prorietary AMD driver no longer working on 14.04 as of today?
<SuperLag> asdasdasd: works for me, so far
<asdasdasd> SuperLag: I set it back to the OSS driver under "System Settings -> Software & Updates -> Additional Drivers", reboot, then back to "fglrx-updates" and it installs but it is no longer being used
<asdasdasd> SuperLag: of course I rebooted again in the end
<minium> what's the first place to look for error messages when the screen freezes?
<minium> Note that I was able to recover with "Ctrl+Alt+Del" and logging back in
<houkouonchi-home> anyone know why trusty would not automatically run a fsck on / at boot when the file-system is marked 'clean with errors
<nonuby> can anyone with a relatively fresh install of xubuntu 14.04 beta provide me with a pastebin of pstree, I've played with a number of window/desktop managers and I suspect I have a lot of baggage from unity/gnome even after going back to xubuntu-desktop/xfce
<houkouonchi-home> hmm trusty is not fscking even when i set mount count to something low with tune2fs....
<pietro10> Hi. A while ago I asked about some werid "language support is incomplete" warning I got from KDE - I figured out what command line was causing it:  3136 ?        S      0:02 qapt-batch --install language-pack-gnome-en thunderbird-locale-en - well that tells me what packages it wants to install; thanks anyway
<blocky> will unity run on a core 2 duo T7250 w/ 2gb of ram and geforce 8400 gs?
<ayuda8> when i actualy ubuntu 14.04, now i haven't got sond
<ayuda8> sound
<ayuda8> what happend with ub 14.04
<ayuda8> ?
<ayuda8> i lost all permitions in my ubuntu 14.04
<pietro10> because #kde told me to ask here
<pietro10> "Update Information -- KDE Daemon" wants me to install flashplugin-installer because the download of the installer failed
<pietro10> but I removed that package
<pietro10> how do I get KDE Daemon to stop? thanks
<donc3> Hi!
<donc3> after to do an upgrade the wifi indicator doesn't appear, and in the settings of wifi it says that I don't have any saved netwrok
<donc3> but I have internet connection, could someone help me???
<onca> when I try to install usb-imagewriter I get " apt-get install usb-imagewriter " but I know this is a program
<onca> sorry I get "E: Unable to locate package usb-imagewriter"
<trism> onca: it was deleted in 13.10: 'requested by ~pitti/~ogra; depends on very old APIs including hal, unmaintained, dd is a sufficient'
<Wnt> how can I do a server install of Trusty? I can only find the desktop versions of daily images
<Wnt> Propably there is a way to launch a server install from that but I couldn't find out how
<trism> Wnt: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<Wnt> trism: thank you!
<ryan-c_> Has anyone here set up xinerama with an nvidia card on trusty? I've seen some stuff about it being broken in some cases.
<donc3> nobody can help me???
<pietro10> heading home, bbl
<minium>  what's the first place to look for error messages when the screen freezes?
<minium>  Note that I was able to recover with "Ctrl+Alt+Del" and logging back in
<Pici> look in /var/log for recently written logfiles
<minium> good thinking, thanks
<minium> I have a feeling that either X crashed or the nvidia driver blew it
<minium> in which files I'd look for each of them?
<minium> in which files would I have to look for each of them?*
<rohan> are people having problems with acceleration in KDE broken?
<rohan> all my desktop effects are broken
<ifthenelse> quit
<donofrio> folks need help with intel 915'ish video card ring issues - it's killing my right daily driver machine - http://tinyurl.com/standingatwork2014 its the far right most machine....anyways here is the info from lshw "Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller"
<donofrio> I've tried everything do not want to go back to xorg.conf junk (cannot believe I said that) just want this system to work as good as it can (plus its soooo slow right now in gui and tty1 believe it or not)
<rohan> donofrio: intel driver is fucked right now
<BluesKaj> rohan, no need for that kind of language
<rohan> yes, i realised that right after i said it: sorry :)
<rohan> donofrio: but yes, many people are having problems with intel: I have been degrading my acceleration to UXA for around a month now
<rohan> check https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1282867
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1282867 in linux (Ubuntu) "Many bugs in rendering with lockups, likely caused by SNA" [High,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> mucked up would be better :)
<donofrio> rohan, but how do I enable UAX without corrupting stock like setup?
<donofrio> or should I just go back to 12.04
<rohan> donofrio: well. are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<rohan> donofrio: there are a couple of different issues
<donofrio> stock ubuntu
<rohan> one is graphic corruption on SNA, and the other is kwin problems on newer kernel
<donofrio> newer kernel I'm guessing is throwing it off.....
<donofrio> I apt-get update/upgrade/disto-upgrade daily
<rohan> donofrio: yes, try booting the -19 kernel. people have reported it works better
<donofrio> dump question #1 how do I switch, i noticed I was running kernel 3.5 then it 'went back' to 3.1?
<donofrio> again keep in context this is a daily driver machine - I use all three boxes daily...really synergy is awesome
<donofrio> dump = dumb
<rohan> 3.5, 3.1? are you sure you're on ubuntu 14.04?
<rohan> ubuntu 14.04 uses 3.13
<donofrio> yes sir....I could just be "grambramaged"
<donofrio> (-:
<donofrio> I'm using -22 kernel
<donofrio> argh I also run this daily apt-get autoremove/autoclean so older kernels are removed it would seem
<donofrio> what should I apt-get install to enable -19
<BluesKaj> donofrio, well those are the perils of running a devel OS , one has to expect setbacks and problems
<donofrio> BluesKaj, understand, I'm used to problems just would like to know steps to downrev the kernel I guess
<BluesKaj> donofrio, I think we should run with the latest kernels to help the devs solve those problems ...anyway that's why I do it.
<donofrio> I agree hence why I always run most recent everything.....would like a workaround or something to get this system working at normal speed again though...
<BluesKaj> thatr
<BluesKaj> that's why I keep a stable version on a different partitiom
<BluesKaj> err partition :) ...searches for glasses
<donofrio> guess I shouldn't be running this command (root@user-OptiPlex-790:~# apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade -y && apt-get upgrade -y && apt-get autoremove -y && apt-get autoclean -y && sync && sync) so aggressively....trying to keep myself patched to stay off the vulnerability scanners -
<rymate1234> has there been any work on performance in ubuntu 14.04?
<rymate1234> it feels like it
<rymate1234> unity isnt slow any more on my netbook
<donofrio> yah it was going fast yesterday or day before then bam this happens...
<rymate1234> what happened
<donofrio> ran that apt-get sequence
<rymate1234> is this apt-get upgrade a bad idea
<rymate1234> o
<rohan> donofrio: the only way to install -19 back is if it is still exists in your package cache
<Daekdroom> You're supposed to upgrade packages every once in awhile.
<rymate1234> o lol
<BluesKaj> donofrio, keeping the system clean is one thing but one should make sure of what's being cleaned out before using the -y flag
<donofrio> rohan, don't believe it's still in cache (hence clean and remove)
<rohan> same here, it doesn't exist for me either
<donofrio> guess I'm rebuilding.....oh well just wanted to have this system up-to-date as possable but guessing I'm going to have to blacklist kernel updaets
<roasted_> hello friends
<roasted_> I found a bug I'd like to report but I'm not sure what to file it against. It's the amd64+mac ISO running on a late 2009/early 2010 (or so) clamshell Macbook. The issue is the computer hardlocks on restart, however it works fine when doing a full shutdown and a regular full startup.
<donofrio> 12.04.4 booting (again - I rebuild like once every four months anyways)  fwiw I've been standing at work for come the 8th a whole year now
<jcabb> Hi.  I can't find any docs on LVM during install..info is elusive.  I've only found this which is for LTS.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuDesktopLVM   Anyone know of any docs that explain how it gets installed and how to utilize it afterward?
<donofrio> my kindom for the man (or woman) who knows how to "not download locale files" besides pulling the network wire durnning setup)
<donofrio> 12.02 TLS installing.....i'll update-manager -d it to 13.04 then I guess I'll just stay there for a few months....even though I fear the more people recommend/havd no other solution, the longer it wtill take for solution to be found....just sharing
<rww> -d = devel release
<Wnt> I was about to change my defult GRUB boot option and noticed that /boot/grub/grub.conf has entries like "menuentry 'Ubuntu' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-18f2aecd-18d1-4482-bb8b-0bfb4e97
<Wnt> shouln't the $menuentry_id_option be replaced with --id?
<bipolar> Does anyone know what happened to the lightdm-set-defaults command? I can't find it in trusty. It used to be in /usr/lib/lightdm/ and was provided by the 'lightdm' package.
<mahyarap> hi, the latest update of ubuntu broke it completely. Is there anybody experiencing the same?
<trism> bipolar: it was removed in lightdm 1.9.4-0ubuntu1 according to the changelog
<bipolar> trism, hmm... guess I need to change my scripts and modify the files directly.
<trUsty> hi
<optrusty> hey guys I want to know how to make a simple program sorry for being new (Been on windows for 2 years)
<optrusty> hey guys I want to know how to make a simple program sorry for being new (Been on windows for 2 years)
<mbalmer> that is quite vague.  any progamming language you fathom?
<bipolar> optrusty, this probably isn't the best channel for questions like that. I would try to find a channel for whatever programing language you plan on using.
<mbalmer> optrusty, try #lua
<mbalmer> easy language, helpful people
<bipolar> Or #python perhaps. Really depends on what you want to do.
<bipolar> maybe #bash :P
 * bipolar ducks
<optrusty> ok, but what channel is that and can I port the code to run ubuntu without extensions
<bipolar> optrusty, do you have any programing experience on windows or any other OS?
<mahyarap> I'm not really sure if it is a bug. After the latest update ubuntu is broken now. Can someone help me with this?
<optrusty> nope I am just a nerd at using utilites, build computer and hack no programming exept .bat
<mbalmer> start with #lua or #python then.
<mbalmer> both are excellent languages for beginners.
<mbalmer> and both can be used on ubuntu
<bipolar> optrusty, batch scripts on windows are *kindof* like bash scripts in linux.... if you take bash and push it down a flight of stairs and then scoop out it's brains though it's eyes with a rusty spoon.
<optrusty> I kind of suck at python tried it out failed let me try lua
<bipolar> optrusty, you would do yourself a big favor to learn any programing language and work out from there.
<mbalmer> he said he'll do that.  and Lua is not a bad starting point...
<bipolar> you can do it optrusty! Don't give up.
<optrusty> ok thx guys
<asdasd111> Anyone see their fglrx driver no longer working as of the latest 14.04 updates?
<Rounin> So... I tried upgrading to 14.10, but each time it starts updating libc and generating locales, I get a kernel panic saying "Attempting to kill init!"
<Rounin> Could it maybe not do that or what
<k1l_> 14.10?
<Rounin> "attempted" in the past tense, even
<Rounin> Oh... 14.04
<Rounin> .10 would be a tad early
<k1l_> and how did you want to upgrade?
<Rounin> do-release-upgrade
<Rounin> The second time it was just dpkg --configure -a
<Rounin> It's the actual installation of the libc .deb that seems to do it
<Rounin> 2014-04-04 22:05:46 status half-configured libc6:amd64 2.17-93ubuntu4
<Rounin> 2014-04-04 22:05:46 status half-installed libc6:i386 2.17-93ubuntu4
<Rounin> ^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@
<Rounin> And then more ^@
<Rounin> Oh, someone else reported the same thing http://askubuntu.com/questions/373189/installing-libc6i386-on-ubuntu-13-10-64-bit-tries-to-kill-init
<optrusty> Rounin: what graphics manager do you have
<Rounin> optrusty: What's a graphics manager
<optrusty> Rounin: my mistake windows manager is the user interface
<Rounin> optrusty: Oh... I use Kubuntu, so KDE 4
<Rounin> Well, whatever KDE 4 uses
<optrusty> Rounin: flashing and sound stuck in loop and frozen system right
<Rounin> That's right, optrusty
<Rounin> Not a lot of things are flashing, but Caps Lock flashes
<optrusty> Rounin: check this https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?64095-Kernal-Panic
<Rounin> Hm... Running out of video RAM due to upgrading the .deb for libc6:i386, though?
<Rounin> Seems like an oddly specific thing to run out of video RAM for
<optrusty> how much ram do you have look at this https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?32072-23-446317-Kernel-Panic-not-syncing-Attempted-to-kill-init-!-SOLVED
<rohan> anyone know why package "apt" suddenly wants to conflict with sun-java6-jdk?
<Rounin> 8GB, optrusty , plus swap that is unused
<jtaylor> rohan: they both install an apt binary
<optrusty> hmm what are using are real pc or vm
<rohan> jtaylor: yup just found an askubuntu question
<optrusty> Rounin: hmm what are using are real pc or vm
<UtrUsty> hi
<Rounin> UtrUsty: A real PC
<Rounin> I'm just removing a bunch of i386 libraries now, in the hopes of removing that dependency entirely
<cordell> will webbrowser-app be included by default on the i386/amd64 release?
<UtrUsty> and right know you are on the pc that had kill init problem
<Rounin> Yes
<UtrUsty> is this irc username registerd
<UtrUsty> because I think you to check the voltage of the RAM
<Rounin> Hm... It's a laptop
<Rounin> Besides, why would the voltage of the RAM only affect this one .deb package?
<UtrUsty> some people say it was replacing the RAM
<mvollrath> it's taking 16 seconds to mount an nfs volume in trusty, i can't seem to find a bug for it?
<ejo> Hi!  I successfully installed 14.04 final beta from a usb stick.  Works fine but I now have a GRUB boot options menu that I didn't need (it was a clean install).  Is that just expected/normal for a beta?
<Ben64> what options?
<ejo> I'll have to answer from my poor memory, but it's like... Ubuntu, Advanced options for Ubuntu, and hmm... still thinking... total of about 5 options.
<Ben64> thats normal for every ubuntu
<Ben64> has recovery options, a ram testing program
<ejo> On my 13.10 install previous to this, I was used to booting right into my system without stopping for options.
<ejo> Maybe what I had done before was zero the wait time setting?
<ejo> (and forgot)
<Ben64> oh, normally it skips the screen unless you hold down shift
<ejo> there we go, now we're talkin
<ejo> so it's not requiring shift, it's just coming up unconditionally.
<Ben64> not sure if thats changed on 14.04, i don't have a single boot system
<ejo> really not a big problem but not ideal either.
<ejo> yeah I'm also fairly used to another box of mine that's dual boot
<Ben64> what does "grep -i timeout /boot/grub/grub.cfg" say
<ejo> it says about 9 lines with some conditionals.  just a sec
<ejo> ... yeah, timeout is mentioned a number of times in there, I might have to give it a deeper read later.
<Ben64> if you wanted to change it, thats not the file to modify though
 * ejo nods.
<Ben64> /etc/default/grub
<Ben64> then update grub, and it should change it
<ejo> yep
<ejo> I'll read up on grub and ought to be able to set up what I want.
<Ben64> sounds good
<ejo> I think at least half the reason I was motivated to ask about this was that the fact it was a beta install made me take a wild guess
<ejo> that maybe betas just alter this by default
<Ben64> possible
<Ben64> but you should have it working how you like, i'm a big fan of getting what i want out of my computer
<ejo> So when final release comes out, the regular update mechanism (or command-line apt, etc.) will pretty much convert the beta install to a release install?  I'm not entirely clear on that from a general web survey.
 * ejo agrees on config :)
<trism> !final | ejo
<ubottu> ejo: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<ejo> I had a feeling that was a faq!
<ejo> sorry
<Ben64> don't be sorry, just saves typing by having ubottu
<ejo> only been around part time since 8.10
<Ben64> all sorts of handy triggers
<ejo> yep, we do lots of that in some of my home channels
<ejo> thanks for discussing.
<teto_>  Hello!! i have an issue with my installation, actually using xubuntu 14.04, after an update the GUI seems to have lost admin privileges... i can't mount a drive, i cant shutdown (it logouts), can't install programs or update, some applets do not work. Via command line is ok. Any tip please!?
<lulz> Well. they fixed that big problem I had last night
<lulz> Good good.
#ubuntu+1 2014-04-05
<Fudge> lulz:  dhclient?
<Fudge> isc-dhcp-client
<lulz> yeah
<lulz> broken packaged issue. new update for synaptic is def buggy though. works
<lulz> but a lot of the fonts etc like vanish and reappear
<lulz> but sure it won't last for long heh
<STiK> Ahhh.. Sound is back :)
<asdasd> Anyone
<asdasd> Anyone's fglrx driver stopped working with the latest updates?
<GZA-Genius> for give me for the dumb question but can i have the link to submit/search for 14.04 bugs
<roctawser> I am using ubuntu 14.04 beta 2.  Whenever I do a software update, I get the message that a "partial upgrade" is available.  Have other people reported the same thing?
<nonuby> can someone running a clean xubuntu/xfce 14.04 pastebin the output of pstree, Im trying to determine what baggage from a unity gui being paved with xubuntu-desktop on a ubuntu 14.04 install
<asdasd> roctawser: just perform the partial upgrade. it will get you the latest version and the message will no longer show
<roctawser> asdasd, i did that yesterday, and it completely broke my system.  had to reinstall everything.
<asdasd> there appears to be a bug in the latest updates
<asdasd> I lost my graphics driver to it
<roctawser> OK.  I was wondering if it was just me, or other people were having issues.
<asdasd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1302771
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1302771 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel Update 3.13.0-22 Deletes Desktop Manager and /etc/X11/xorg.conf file" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<asdasd> does this match what you were seeing?
<roctawser> Yes.  After doing the partial upgrade, the desktop was unstable to the point of being almost useless.
<asdasd> which type of graphics card do you have?
<roctawser> ati radeon
<asdasd> model?
<Fudge> any ideas why my windows drive is not being found in grub uefi
<Fudge> ideas plz :D
<asdasd> I'm sure your X server went back to Mesa drivers
<roctawser> but i was upgrading a 2nd computer simultaneously and it was destroyed at the same time with the very same problems.
<asdasd> that is what happened to me, even though FGLRX was still installed and loaded in the kernel
<asdasd> my laptop with Intel 4000 graphics still works fine after the update
<Fudge> yeah this morning/ last night my system fell over as a partial upgrade broke isc-dhcp-client
<asdasd> dhcp was also broken for me, yes
<asdasd> but I believe that is fixed now
<asdasd> but the graphics issue is still there
<asdasd> please vote for the bug and add your findings
<roctawser> Well I did a clean install and i'm definitely afraid to do another partial upgrade until i know it's safe.
<Fudge> it is not effe4cting me sorry
<Fudge> effecting
<Fudge> have you tried a vanilla useR?
<asdasd> roctawser: well, you're using a beta, right? ;)
<roctawser> yes, i am.  hey, i love ubuntu and and never wait for the final releases.
<asdasd> roctawser: I'm sure they'll fix it soon
<asdasd> roctawser: please vote for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1302771 so that it becomes more visible
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1302771 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel Update 3.13.0-22 Deletes Desktop Manager and /etc/X11/xorg.conf file" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<roctawser> I'm sure they will.  Just wanted to know I wasn't going crazy.  lol
<asdasd> No, it's just a broken beta unfortunately.
<asdasd> Otherwise 14.04 is great
<roctawser> Yes, I agree!
<Fudge> only thing not working correctly here now is network manager, but dhclient works
<Fudge> how sad is this!!! Fetched 22.1 MB in 16min 7s (22.8 kB/s)
<donofrio_> help, not video question this time
<donofrio_> its an applicationn called teamviewer
<donofrio_> works great as 12.04 setup
<donofrio_> once update-manager -d finishes and all is well it's no loner running "unattened" and states that I need to run teamviewer --daemon start
<donofrio_> keep in context this was working perfectly till the upgrade (just saying - I mean the remote session even worked though reboots)
<donofrio_> anyone have any thoughts?
<Fudge> start with apt-get changelog for the app and see i fyou see where it is now probably using systemd
<henryC> kubuntu 14.04 since alpha, sound cut out in the 6 hours since I left my house.  Only "dummy output".  Anybody?
<henryC> I mean updated daily since alpha
<GZA-Genius> my sound stops working sometimes
<GZA-Genius> and if u go to the sound setting and just click on th device it will come back on
<Fudge> henrik:  is that a record message from speech dispatcher?>
<henryC> your new kernel stuck me with "dummy output" only.  Using UCA202 usb soundcard, but all soundcards were eliminated.  Please give advance notice when this kind of thing can take lives.
<weena> any idea why a system wouldnt hibernate? sudo pm-hibernate returns no errors. the swap is only slightly smaller than the ram but the ram usage is nowhere near the size of the swap
<weena> theyre virtually the same size
<krissi> Hello, I just installed kubuntu 14.04 and i can't find my mic in audio setup
<`Fibz``> if you open a terminal and type "alsamixer"  you can control the gain/volume.  havent used kubuntu in a while so thats about all the help i can provide
<kubuntu_beta> Hello
<kubuntu_beta>  can the beta be installed within in windows?
<`Fibz``> i know it works in virtualbox
<kubuntu_beta> Yes but I need it to run a virtualbox in
<kubuntu_beta> Actually.
<kubuntu_beta> I may be able to get around it
<kubuntu_beta>  Let me see
<elfy> I'm fairly sure there is no wubi anymore
<kubuntu_beta> elfy: Why?
<`Fibz``> just to be clear, i meant VirtualBox, a virtual machine product by Oracle
<kubuntu_beta_> `Fibz``: Yeah Got you
<kubuntu_beta_> elfy: Sorry if you gave me a response to the Why. My Internet just burped
<`Fibz``> nope
<elfy> kubuntu_beta_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-March/034970.html
<elfy> was looking for it :)
<elfy> there is other stuff on the mailing lists I'm sure
<kubuntu_beta_> somehow I knew the response was going to involve Windows 8
<`Fibz``> i'd rather just run in VirtualBox anyway
<kubuntu_beta_> If I could find a copy of Windows 8 that's where I'd like to run it as well :)
<elfy> `Fibz``: yep - +1 to that
<elfy> not sure why people thought wubi was some sort of permanent solution - was never meant to be that
<`Fibz``> it should have had a 30 day trial limit or something
<elfy> yea
<elfy> used it once just to see
<`Fibz``> but that would turn too many people off which is the opposite of what wubi was ment to do
<elfy> yep
<elfy> anyway - it's gone now afaik
<Fudge> any tips on speeding up gnome-shell to perform more like unity-2d
<bekks> Fudge: Replace it with Unity ;)
<Fudge> unity is slower
<Fudge> as it is one huge executable
<DJones> Ah well, thats always a bonus, 200Mb of updates & the system reboots without issue
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Fudge> yay
<Fudge> lordievader:  ehlo
<lordievader> Hey Fudge, how are you doing?
<justin_________> hi guys
<justin_________> where is the clock normally on the right-hand top side for ubuntu 14.04?
<DJones> justin_________: I've got a clock in my top right on default ubuntu
<justin_________> weird
<justin_________> ta
<Fudge> lordievader:  good here mate, accept my isp is being slammed by packets
<lordievader> Fudge: Resulting in a slow internet? Bummer.
<dava_> hi guys
<dava_> in compiz window placement center giving me issue
<Fudge> yep on an already slow adsl speed lordievader
<dava_> in 14.04
<dava_> windows are opening under the top panel
<Meerkat> My lubuntu 14.04 VM stopped working. When I boot it says "error: file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found Entering rescue mode..." What is this about? known bug?
<rigved> hello everyone
<rigved> i'm using ubuntu 12.04 and upgrading to 14.04 currently
<rigved> in the "Updates" tab in software sources, if I select "For any new versions", the upgrade tool offers 12.10. Shouldn't it be offering Ubuntu 14.04 or will this only happen after 14.04 is released?
<dava_> I am getting this error scanimage: error while loading shared libraries: libusb-0.1.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dava_> when I do scanimage -L
<Meerkat> rigved, 14.04 will only be suggested when it is released. 17th of april.
<dava_> anyone I am using 14.04
<rigved> Meerkat: ok thanks
<bekks> rigved: since 14.04 isnt released yet, you can use "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<rigved> bekks: cool. i am running through the QA ISO tracker testcases and used the command suggested there: update-manager -d -c
<rigved> i guess it does the same thing
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bekks> rigved: What are the "QA ISO tracker testcases"?
<LjL> is KDE Active (kubuntu-active package) supposed to work at all in the current beta2? i get a blank X screen, am not sure where it's failing, and i imagined maybe it was confused due to having other -desktop metapackages installed, but not sure
<rigved> bekks: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<niveklee> anyone know what up with samba in 14.04?  I was able to modify the config files to get windows machines to connect to the server in which I can add/remove files from but cannot execute an exe from tells me I don't have permissions.. any ideas?
<donmarquis> Hey how can i upgrade from saucy to trusty
<majod> hi. anyone else experiencing issues when installing .deb from software center?
<lordievader> donmarquis: Till the release that isn't recommended, but the command is: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<majod> with 2 completely different .debs i end with "package operation failed"...when installing with dpkg -i, it goes successfuly
<donmarquis> ok but why do it get Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<donmarquis> No new release found
<lordievader> donmarquis: Seems to me he doesn't show/look for development releases. Since his statement is correct ;) Your system is up to date?
<donmarquis> yes
<donmarquis> i did an update and a dist-upgrade
<bekks> rigved: Do you think I can somehow attach https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kickseed/+bug/1302529 to the QA ISO testcases?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1302529 in kickseed (Ubuntu) "grub2 installation fails on 14.04 kickstart installation" [Undecided,New]
<optrusty> hi guys I want to install offical java on ubuntu
<bekks> !java > optrusty
<ubottu> optrusty, please see my private message
<optrusty> !java > bekks
<ubottu> bekks, please see my private message
<bekks> optrusty: You should read the links given - java is running fine for me ;)
<optrusty> !libc > optrusty
<optrusty> ok
<optrusty> !lua > optrusty
<optrusty> !ubuntu > optrusty
<ubottu> optrusty, please see my private message
<rigved> bekks: yes. just click on the correct product from this list: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/308/builds , click on the testcase and fill in the form on the test result page (filling in the bug number in the Bugs field there)
<rigved> bekks: based on the bug report, the testcase would be something like "http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/308/builds/66042/testcases/1413/results" or "http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/308/builds/66044/testcases/1413/results", depending on whether you have tested on an amd64 or i386 machine
<rigved> hope that helps. bye
<shinka> I have no problem setting new keyboard shortcurts on Ubuntu GNOME but it just doesn't work on Ubuntu (Unity). I just added SUPER+T in the custom shortcuts to launch the terminal and when I press it: it opens the trash. Funny thing: I cannot even find the rule to launch the terminal on SUPER+T in the list of shortcuts. I'm on 14.04.
<trism> vice__: what's the error? I just rebuilt the package fine
<vice__> Hello! First: I know that I am using unstable sources. I have been trying to compile signon-ui_0.16+14.04.20140304.is.0.15+14.04.20140313.orig.tar.gz  when a ERROR occured. There's a qt5 project file missing. Maybe somebody forgot to include it? Here's the output: https://dpaste.de/nRzZ I haven't filled a bug report because I am on gentoo linux and maybe I am missing a dep.
<vice__> trism, Did you get any useful information from the build output?
<trism> vice__: looking where it is failing, it seems like the: test -e Makefile is failing, do you not get a makefile after running qmake?
<trism> vice__: hmm actually the po/Makefile is in the tarball, so weird
<vice__> trism, I added the following deps: 	dev-qt/qtquick1	dev-qt/qtquickcontrols	dev-qt/qtwidgets	dev-qt/qttest
<trism> vice__: did it help?
<vice__> Now I am compiling them. Not finished yet
<trism> vice__: I'm not sure it will because your compile is failing on the first command: cd po/ && (test -e Makefile || qmake po.pro), on trying to qmake po.pro which doesn't exist, since the Makefile is there
<trism> vice__: I would try to build the package by hand to see if you can figure out what's going wrong before using the gentoo scripts
<vice__> trism, How are you compiling it by hand?
<trism> vice__: just extract the tarball, run: qmake; then make
<Elvanor> Where can I get a kernel 3.14 image for use with the Ubuntu boot image?
<bekks> Elvanor: There is none.
<bekks> !mainline > Elvanor
<ubottu> Elvanor, please see my private message
<vice__> trism, It worked that way. But it seems that its compiled with qt4?
<trism> vice__: there is an environment variable you can pass to select the version when running qmake but I can't seem to remember it
<trism> mines building with qt5 but I don't have any qt4 installed
<vice__> I did that qmake with qt4. now i am trying with qt5..
<trism> vice__: ahh it is QT_SELECT=qt5 at least on ubuntu
<vice__> Builded well with qt5 too.
<vice__> trism thank you very much
<vice__> But i am not insane enough to install this package with make install :D
<trism> vice__: that wasn't my intention, just to check if there was a more general problem, since it builds manually the issue must be with whatever build scripts you are using
<trism> vice__: maybe something is cleaning the Makefiles out of the source before building
<trism> vice__: I haven't used gentoo for 10 years so I couldn't really say what
<rdz> hey all. updating shared-mime-info always takes minutes when reaching: "unknown media type in type 'uri/rtspu'"
<rdz> the disk is fully busy, although it's an SSD
<rdz> and: I found that /tmp is not writable by everybody. is that on purpose?
<Rounin> Hello! I was here yesterday or the day before asking about a bug... Now I see that it's been reported by a good few people and set to "Fix released", but it isn't fixed... Is there any way of reopening it without submitting a new one?
<Rounin> In Launchpad
<Rounin> Basically one gets a kernel panic when trying to install or update libc
<Rounin> Which is inconvenient
<trism> Rounin: what bug number?
<Rounin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1269731
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1269731 in upstart (Ubuntu) "init crashed with SIGSEGV" [Critical,Fix released]
<Rounin> Though the actual bug is in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1269405 , https://bugs.launchpad.net/eglibc/+bug/1269483 , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/1269500 , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/1269669 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1271440
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1269731 in upstart (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1269405 init crashed with SIGSEGV" [Critical,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1269731 in upstart (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1269483 init crashed with SIGSEGV" [Critical,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1269731 in upstart (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1269500 init crashed with SIGSEGV" [Critical,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1269731 in upstart (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1269669 init crashed with SIGSEGV" [Critical,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1269731 in upstart (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1271440 init crashed with SIGSEGV" [Critical,Fix released]
<Rounin> It seems like they may have fixed this related bug that they're set as duplicates of without fixing the whole bug
<trism> Rounin: you should probably file a new bug, the latest dup for that one is from january
<Rounin> trism: I see! Off to the Launchpad then
<sydneyJDykstra> Why does the ubuntu live cd use nouveau drivers? Is there any way I can use it with the regular drivers?
<penguin42> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Trusty Tahr (14.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<penguin42> ah still a couple of weeks left
<vice__> how can I completely reset compiz to defaults on trusty?
<amblin> vice__: I've used http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<c_korn> hello, can't I install i386 and amd64 versions of libgl1-mesa-glx parallel like in saucy?
<c_korn> this is the error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7209881/
<trism> c_korn: try installing libudev1:i386 to see that error, it is installing fine here
<c_korn> trism: this is the error now: libudev1:i386 : Depends: libcgmanager0:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<trism> c_korn: you generally need to follow the chain until you get an actual reason
<trism> ha though you did just help me reproduce my bug on the 3.14 kernel
<c_korn> trism: seems like libcgmanager0:i386 is the reason http://paste.ubuntu.com/7209902/
<majod> i cant install any .deb with the software center...always ends with "package operation failed", with dpkg everything installs fine
<c_korn> majod: hum, just did a quick google search: maybe this helps http://askubuntu.com/questions/54851/package-operation-failed-when-installing-software
<majod> well there isnt actually any solution on the page...
<majod> also, in the "details" i see absolutely no errors
<trism> c_korn: I'm guessing it is because it is removing libudev1:amd64
<trism> c_korn: though I'm not sure why, did run apt-get update recently? maybe there is a strange conflict going on
<trism> c_korn: you could always try adding -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes to the apt-get line to see the detailed reasons for the selections but it can be alot to go through
<c_korn> trism: just updated. same problem. maybe I just have to wait
<c_korn> trism: ah, seems my german mirror was out of sync. took the main server and the problem is gone now. sorry for the noise.
<trism> c_korn: np glad it is working now
<c_korn> trism: and thanks of course. but at least it helped to reproduce your kernel bug
<vice__> trism,  had to specify QT5_BUILD_DIR="${S}" QT5's build system has a bug where shadow building doesn't work, but the qt5-build.eclass from 'qt' overlay is a tangled web of shadow building (it actually casts two shadows) it was only recently picked up by the QT guys as everything would seem normal and build ok, but some include files it generates are corrupt
<trism> vice__: right, I should have thought of that, broken out-of-tree build, bug pops right up when I try it
<optrusty> hey guys i want to know how's the beta of 14.04
<Beldar> optrusty, What is it you want to hear?
<optrusty> like is it stable enough to run on daul boot and uefi
<k1l> its more stable that you think but it will break when you need a stable system for some important work
<optrusty> I am running windows server so I dont want something to happen
<Beldar> no pne does be prepared for any scenario
<Beldar> one*
<sultanselephant> I WRECKED MY PC BECAUSE I DOWNLOADED THE BETA AND INSTALLED IT WIPING OVER WINDOWS AND NOW IM SUING CANONICAL
<sultanselephant> jk heya #ubuntu+1
<sultanselephant> did they figure out 14.10's name yet
<k1l> i bet sultanselephant didnt read the red blinking signs where it says beta ;p
<k1l> sultanselephant: no, expect it some time after the release of trusty
<sultanselephant> apparently
<sultanselephant> there are only 3 mammals
<sultanselephant> beginning with a u
<Daekdroom> It doesn't have to be a mammal.
<sultanselephant> o
<sultanselephant> i meant animal
<sultanselephant> didnt pass kindergarten
<sultanselephant> http://a-z-animals.com/animals/pictures/U/
<sultanselephant> thats it! a-z animals has the scoop
<sultanselephant> ubuntu 14.10 undulating uguisu
<jtaylor> it doesn't have to be an animal either, its just always been up to know
<Beldar> I saw a handful of bacterium, that's the....er next pool
<sultanselephant> uppity uakari
<sultanselephant> canonical's got the animals. androids got the sweets. wordpress has the jazz musicians. apple has the safari animals. linux mint has names of strippers.
<jjavaholic_> will it be possible to switch the min, max, close to the right in this LTS?
<sultanselephant> jjavaholic_: if you mean the position of buttons on windows yeah you can do that
<jjavaholic_> how?
#ubuntu+1 2014-04-06
<jjavaholic_> it appears that button-layout no lower works
<optrusty> !ops > sultanselephant
<ubottu> sultanselephant, please see my private message
<optrusty> sultanselephant, windows 7 or what
<optrusty> !ops > optrusty
<ubottu> optrusty, please see my private message
<sultanselephant> optrusty: what
<sultanselephant> the irc client?
<optrusty> sultanselephant, like what kind of windows did ubuntu erase
<sultanselephant> optrusty: oh i was being sarcastic
<sultanselephant> caps is sarcasm in my head
<CyborgCygnus> Erm updated my xubuntu 14.04 a few times & am now missing system sound icon in the taskbar, the properties say it should be there but It's not clickable or searchable anywhere.
<sultanselephant> was channeling the average ubuntu+1 user
<sultanselephant> people who just rush into the beta
<optrusty> sultanselephant, LOL
<rww> optrusty: erm, any particular reason for that factoid invocation?
<optrusty> anybody have problems
<optrusty> CyborgCygnus: do you still have 13.10
<CyborgCygnus> optrusty, I did say 14.04 if you saw that.
<optrusty> CyborgCygnus: ok it might work try this
<optrusty> CyborgCygnus: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/xubuntu-1310-sound-indicator-fix.html
<optrusty> !hi > optrusty
<rww> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<optrusty> hi me > optrusty
<sultanselephant> what about msg ubottu factoid
<sultanselephant> thats what i d
<sultanselephant> oh that is handy
<optrusty> !phising scam > ubbottu
<optrusty> !phising scam > ubottu
<sultanselephant> o sweet ubottu has a !bang on duckduckgo
<rww> optrusty: please investigate with ubottu using /msg ubottu whatever, instead of poking the channel with factoid requests
<optrusty> ok
<sultanselephant> !botabuse > optrusty
<ubottu> optrusty, please see my private message
<optrusty> f
<optrusty> f
<optrusty> f
<optrusty> f
<optrusty> f
<sultanselephant> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<optrusty> ffff
<optrusty> f
<rww> optrusty: cut it out, please
<optrusty> are you a op
<rww> optrusty: it doesn't matter. use this channel for pre-release version discussion and support.
<sultanselephant> !hallmonitor
<sultanselephant> that used to be a great factoid
<sultanselephant> rip
<rww> sultanselephant: that's never been a factoid here.
<optrusty> !hallmoniter > optrusty
 * rww sighs
<rww> optrusty: do you have some 14.04 discussion and support to engage in?
<sultanselephant> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette, and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines, and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language, or leisurely op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<rww> sultanselephant: same question as above.
<sultanselephant> rww: its a rare thing to find humor in here
<optrusty> ok ok
<rww> that's because it's a *support* channel. if you want to chat, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sultanselephant> dunno i think its for discussion and in the same vein as -offtopic
<sultanselephant> after all its not yet supported
<rww> Discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Factoids are not pre-release versions of Ubuntu.
<basketball> after running apt-get dist-upgrade in my home folder i have two new files named upstart-dbus-bridge.11613.pid and  upstart-file-bridge.11613.pid   what are these files and why were they created can i delete them and if not where should i move them to
<penguin42> basketball: That's interesting - I wouldn't have expected those
<basketball> penguin42,  what do i do
<penguin42> basketball: I'd bet that if you reboot you could safely delete them afterwards - but it's an interesting observation, it suggestions there is a missing path somewhere
<basketball> i have rebooted and they are still there
<basketball> it has been there for several days
<weena> hello. i just did a dist-upgrade on trusty and now any text entered into my dash shows up as rectangles
<penguin42> basketball: I'd bet you could probably delete them now, but wouldn't be 100% sure
<penguin42> anyway, bed
<basketball> hey rww  you know this stuff have any idea
<Andorin> I can't get Bluetooth to work on Ubuntu 14.04. I paired my tablet and computer but sending files appears to be impossible -- both devices report errors when I try to send files from either one.
<basketball> when i had 13.10 ubuntu reconized my usb printer without me having to install drivers or anything but now when i plug in the printer it doesnt show up
<basketball> i have the cd with the drivers but it is only for windows and mac how do i use it in ubuntu
<`Fibz> havent used ubuntu since unity...   there should be a settings manager with a printer applet, there you should be able to click an add button and select the closest match for the make/model of the printer
<basketball> `Fibz,  my printer doesnt show up in the add list
<`Fibz> is there one that is a close match? like same series but different number?
<`Fibz> this would help, what porinter?
<`Fibz> printer*
<Artemis3> basketball, you could use a browser to http://localhost:631 and do it there
<andrewaclt> There no torrents of the daily iso?
<Beldar> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<andrewaclt> Beldar Yes, no .torrents there, but thanks :)
<Beldar> andrewaclt, You can use a sync after downloading it, but torrents are only on releases
<andrewaclt> Probably quicker to torrent the beta then and just upgrade from there since it's going to take me 19 hours to download from ubuntu servers for some reason
<basketball> Beldar,  when i plug ibn my usb printer and go to settings and click add the printer does not show up in the list
<Beldar> there is no official torrent until release I believe
<Beldar> I just use rsync to download and sync
<andrewaclt> Beldar, http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ has beta 2 torrents
<Beldar> cool I did not know that.
<Beldar> thanks
<basketball> Beldar,  do you have any idea
<`Fibz> what printer
<basketball> it is a hp office jet 100 mobile printer
<`Fibz> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?os=2020&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=4231408#N185
<`Fibz> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/officejet/officejet_100_mobile_l411.html
<harris_> `Fibz,  what do i do with those
<harris_> wth how do i get my printer to  show up in the add lsit
<harris_> `Fibz,  i just ran lsusb and my printer is not showing up on that list
<harris_> and it does not show up on that website the http://localhost:631/
<harris_> Ok i followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems#USB_printer   to try to fix it and when i reconnected the printer and ran in that tail command i got a bunch of errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/7210911/
<CarlFK> man fxload ... -D devpath               Specifies the "usbfs" path name for the device in question, such as /proc/bus/usb/004/080.
<CarlFK> /proc/bus$ ls ... input  pc
<CarlFK> where did usb go?
<PatBateman> hi
<PatBateman> if I install 14.04 will I have the newest gnome 3.10 if I install it with default commands?
<caskaid> anyone using network-manager-openvpn-gnome ??
<PatBateman> or should I add some repo for that?
<CyborgCygnus> Is 14.04 stable release even out yet?
<CyborgCygnus> Can't you check a file within the website directory for the release to check what is in it?
<CyborgCygnus> Or type a command in a terminal to check?
<rww> CyborgCygnus: it goes stable on the 17th
<soa2ii> Hi. I just tested the Kubuntu 14.04 beta. If you choose german during installation you end up on a half translated KDE session. Is this a bug or expected behaviour?
<Fudge> how can I tell the version of Gnome I am using, trusty
<Fudge> think it's mostly 3.10
<rww> !info gnome-shell trusty
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.10.4-0ubuntu5 (trusty), package size 299 kB, installed size 1039 kB
<Fudge> oh gnome-session --version GNOME Shell 3.10.4
<Fudge> rww:  thanks for that
<Fudge> your nick reminds me of rw/lr BBC permissions
<nonuby> is there any workaround for this on xubuntu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar-volman/+bug/1210898 ? and why is it marked as low shouldnt it be showstopper or "cant ship an OS without this fixed"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1210898 in thunar-volman (Ubuntu) "Thunar does not automatically mount removable drives and media" [Low,Confirmed]
<bekks> nonuby: Why do you think automount is a showstopper?
<bekks> nonuby: and the workaround is mentioned in the bug report referenced: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9193
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 9193 in General "Automount doesn't work." [Normal,New]
<PatBateman> anyone which php version has 14.04 by default?
<bekks> PatBateman: packages.ubuntu.com will tell you
<PatBateman> checing thx
<sandGorgon> hey guys - I'm running 14.04 latest on my dell latitude. in the power settings for "when power falls below critical level", I only see hibernate and shutdown. There is no suspend and even hibernate is grayed out. My laptop now shuts down without warning.
<ElLute> Hi, anyone interested in helping mi tracking down why acpi is not working on a new thinkpad T440p with the current nightly
<ElLute> The laptop seems to be working fully on 12.04.4
<sandGorgon> ElLute,  http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/IRC  -  #thinkwiki ##ibmthinkpad #hdaps  #thinkpad-forum
<Amoz> hello, I did a fresh install from the beta2 on my u36sd laptop, run gnome-shell, and it seems my screen wont sleep. It won't even dim after a while. However, setting the timeout manually by  "xset dpms 0 0 600" works. Is this a bug with gnome-settings-daemon or something?
<Amoz> I tried looking at LP but I couln't find any related bugs for trusty, but I rather ask here first, because it has probably already been reported
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<nonuby> @bekks mounting removable storage is pretty critical to a normal desktop experience (unless you advocate xubuntu is only for dev/sysops etc..), thanks for pointing out the workaround although still such common use should require a workaround and certainly should be marked low 20 days prior to a release
<nonuby> should require --> shouldnt require
<bekks> It isnt even vital. It is a nice feature, it doesnt break anything at all. The use can stikll work flawlessly, and has to do ONE manual step only. Thats totally acceptable for NOT marking a bug as "showstopper", "breaker" or even "critical".
<bekks> It's like you car has a broken window winder, and you are insisting you cant drive that car anymore at all :)
<nonuby> bekks, we disagree on this, pissing around with a wrapper script with a sleep a solution isnt an out the box solutions, lets just hope its get fixed before release
<nonuby> its a problem if on launch day all 11,000 preorder cars have fucked wipers yes
<bekks> Can you watch your language please? If not, this discussion is over now.
<nonuby> with a Low priority though its may be like the mess with 13.04 or 12.10 with the stalled login that took 2 minutes
<bekks> Even 11.000 broken window winders will nont make cars unusable, in fact. It may be a problem, but that problem doesnt break onee single care.
<bekks> car.
<nonuby> unless it rains..
<nonuby> anyway, we disagree..
<bekks> The car will still be usable, even in rain. Wet, but usable.
<nonuby> yes, but if manufacturers realises 20 days before launch day that they were in this position this might not rank it as low priority to ship a car with working wipers
<bekks> And even if it isnt low prio it will not break a single car.
<nonuby> analogies always break down, we disagree on the matter..
<bekks> No one will jump off a bridge just because this feature isnt working. It isnt critical.
<bekks> However.
<nonuby> although someone might crash... analogies
<bekks> Some people even die standing next to their car watching at the broken winder. Possibilities. Analogies.
<nonuby> i couldnt give someone a USB stick with 14.04 on 26th (assumption - because Low it wont be fixed in ~20 days) on say check on this lightweight distro that out the box just works (just not heavy on resources) when they cant frickin mount a USB stick without a workaround that most wont know how to use
<bekks> Then comment on that bug and insist on marking it a total breaker. I dont thing you will be successful but thats your only chance. And dont stop in the middle of the highway ot watch your broken winder. You might get hit by a truck.
<nonuby> the intent was to get it bumped to High, because plug in USB sticks and drives is a regular task for most users
<penguin42> what bug number is this?
<Crashbit> regular!=critical
<nonuby> @penguin42
<nonuby> <asdasd> that is what happened to me, even though FGLRX was still installed and loaded in the kernel
<nonuby> <asdasd> my laptop with Intel 4000 graphics still works fine after the update
<nonuby> <Fudge> yeah this morning/ last night my system fell over as a partial upgrade broke isc-dhcp-client
<nonuby> <asdasd> dhcp was also broken for me, yes
<nonuby> <asdasd> but I believe that is fixed now
<bekks> nonuby: Discussing bug in IRC will not raise their priority in launchpad, not at all. Submit your comments to the bug, to raise the bug heat.
<nonuby> <asdasd> but the graphics issue is still there
<nonuby> <asdasd> please vote for the bug and add your findings
<nonuby>  
<nonuby> * Loaded log from Sat Apr  5 11:06:53 2014
<nonuby>  
<nonuby> * Now talking on #ubuntu+1
<nonuby> * Topic for #ubuntu+1 is: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer somehow. | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule | Daily ISO: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current | Release estimate: April 17th
<nonuby> * Topic for #ubuntu+1 set by rww!robert@rww.name at Thu Mar 27 07:14:03 2014
<nonuby> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu+1] Welcome to #ubuntu+1. Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken! This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<nonuby> * roasted (~quassel@c-50-164-114-240.hsd1.pa.comcast.net) has left #ubuntu+1 ("http://quassel-irc.org - Chat comfortably. Anywhere.")
<nonuby> <nonuby> is there any workaround for this on xubuntu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thun
<bekks> Ignore set for spamming.
<nonuby> whoops, bad parse
<nonuby> bug number: 1210898
<penguin42> bug 1210898
<ubottu> bug 1210898 in thunar-volman (Ubuntu) "Thunar does not automatically mount removable drives and media" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210898
<bekks> I dont think thats a critical show stopper that breaks the entire release cycle :)
<Crashbit> this bug is for 13.10 version
<Crashbit> also for 14.04 ?
<penguin42> nonuby: Given that the upstream bug is still open, it sounds like they need to go and fix it - go get them to fix thunar and then someone could pull the fix in
<nonuby> how do I find who is responsible then if not the distro? Benedikt Meurer last article is aug 06, yes im runing 14.04
<Crashbit> mm, ok http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/bugs/1210898
<penguin42> nonuby: Because that bug has an upstream bug link
<penguin42> nonuby: See https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9193
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 9193 in General "Automount doesn't work." [Normal,New]
<nonuby> Normal priority is a little more appeasing.. :)
<penguin42> nonuby: So, tell me, how easy is it to work around; it says automounting isn't working - but from the thunar gui can you then mount it with a few clicks or do you have to pop a shell open?
<nonuby> thunar (the default file manager, folder show  in an xubuntu install) doesnt seem to show an option to mount it, i believe its something to do with udisks2 calls thunar-volman which then send a message to thunar instance to show the drive
<penguin42> hmm I would have been tempted to set it a bit higher than low then - I normally reserve low for things that have an easy work around or are totally irrelevant, but I agree mounting a thumb drive is a bit more than that
<penguin42> nonuby: But in the end , I still think it's upstream that have to go and fix it first
<penguin42> nonuby: It's going to take someone who understands the innards of Thunar to fix it
<ElLute> hi, I want to file a bug-report
<majod> ElLute: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<majod> make sure its not already there
<ElLute> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/CrashdumpRecipe?action=show&redirect=KernelTeam%2FCrashdumpRecipe
<ElLute> im currently reading through this, because the problem appears during startup on my thinkpad if i want to boot with acpi activated
<Elvanor> Is it possible to replace the kernel in the ISO boot image easily?
<Volkodav> Did anybody notice that notification applet is acting up in xfce?
<BluesKaj> Elvanor, do you mean use a different kernel at boot/grub?
<ElLute> majod: how do i set the different parameters for this different kernels?
<majod> ElLute: sorry i cant help you,i dont have experience with this
<Elvanor> BluesKaj: yes
<Elvanor> but it is not present on the ISO, so I must add it manually
<BluesKaj> Elvanor, add the kernel manually, how?
<Elvanor> BluesKaj: to the USB key I boot from
<Elvanor> dont know if it is possible
<Crashbit> Elvanor: yo can modify an ISO, the only problem is the installer works with your new ISO.
<Crashbit> Elvanor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<BluesKaj> Elvanor, not that I know of , you have to add the kernel to grub after installing the
<BluesKaj> OS
<BluesKaj> that's the usual method
<Crashbit> Elvanor: And yes, after installing the system you can add a PPA repository with your kernel, and update the system
<BluesKaj> there's no guarantee that a kernel not included and modded for a particular OS will install the OS properly
<BluesKaj> install with the OS
<majod> can someone help me solve my issue with unable to installing .deb files with ubuntu software center? all .debs fail to install, but with dpkg -i it runs successfuly
<Crashbit> majod: try to open  terminal and write "sudo -s"  and "software-center"
<majod> ok wait, let me download some .deb i dont already have
<majod> Crashbit: what exactly am i supposed to see?
<majod> i only got 2014-04-06 14:55:41,605 - softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.app - INFO - setting up proxy 'None'
<majod> not even the software center started up
<BluesKaj> majod, why not add the debs to your sources.list and update then upgrade r install the apps contained in the repos
<BluesKaj> upgrade or install
<majod> BluesKaj: how am i supposed to install skype for example?
<majod> and why would i even do that, if i can just download deb, double click and insatll?
<Crashbit> majod: skype already exists in ubuntu
<majod> great. but that doesnt solve the problem with software center installing .debs
<majod> cant install venom, steam
<Crashbit> but steam already exists in ubuntu
<Crashbit> you don't need a .deb
<majod> but what if i want to install with deb?
<majod> why does it have to end with "package installation failed"?
<Crashbit> it's strange
<BluesKaj> majod, software center looks at the sources.list for the repositories and all package managers use dpkg as the base for them
<majod> and when clicking on "details" theres no error
<majod> BluesKaj: so what does it mean?
<majod> when i do dpkg -i <package>, it installs fine...when i double click on it, it doesnt install
<BluesKaj> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<majod> but...thats just avoiding the solution by some workaround, which doesnt even work for every software...when someone just provides .deb file on a website, i cant do anything but to download it and isntall from it
<Crashbit> majod: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/360155/test/Captura%20de%202014-04-06%2015%3A00%3A15.png and I have steam and skype
<Crashbit> majod: but your problem with software-center and .debs is strange
<majod> but i believe you...i can also see steam in software center
<majod> not skype tho
<majod> but when i have .deb on my disk...and doubleclick on it...i expect it to install...not that i have to run terminal and dpkg it
<BluesKaj> majod, 14.04 is a devel OS afterall, and skypw isn't really well supported in Linux since MS bought the company
<majod> but the problem is not about skype
<Crashbit> majod: yo can open other programs requiero root access from GUI, for example gnome-control-center user and accounts and unlock it ?
<majod> its about debs
<majod> please...
<majod> Crashbit: let me try but i guess theres no problem with that
<majod> sure, unlocked...
<majod> what happens with software center is: i doubleclick .deb, software center opens and starts to install
<majod> downloads everything, "applying changes"
<majod> and at the end
<majod> i just get an error message saying: "package operation failed: the installation or removal of a software package failed"
<majod> i click "details" and theres simple output from installing but with absolutely no errors
<majod> and the software is not listed as installed...when i do dpkg -i package, it prints the same output, but installs just fine.
<Crashbit> majod: You can try to launch it from console with --force-rtl
<Crashbit> majod: software-center --force-rtl yourpackename.deb
<majod> what is --force-rtl?
<Crashbit> it's for debuggin
<majod> ok
<majod> do i have to be su?
<Crashbit> no, withoutroot
<majod> ok
<Crashbit> i know :þ
<majod> why is actually right to left for debugging? :D
<majod> 2014-04-06 15:12:06,477 - softwarecenter.backend - ERROR - error in _on_trans_finished 'Error: Package operation failed
<majod> The installation or removal of a software package failed.
<majod> Crashbit: http://pastebin.com/iYMF0EvC
<BluesKaj> just use the default skype package in the repos
<majod> ok, lets not install skype but something else
<majod> http://wiki.tox.im/binaries
<BluesKaj> majod, what's your OS , 14.04?
<majod> yes
<BluesKaj> then use the default packages instead of importing debs that may not worj for 14.04
<BluesKaj> work
<majod> is there any .deb i can try that is guaranteed to work with 14.04?
<BluesKaj> majod, yes in the 14/04 ppas or the package managers
<Crashbit> BluesKaj:
<Crashbit> 2014-04-06 15:11:14,815 - softwarecenter.db.pkginfo_impl.aptcache - INFO - aptcache.open()
<Crashbit> 2014-04-06 15:11:15,070 - softwarecenter.backend.reviews - WARNING - error creating bsddb: '(22, 'Invalid argument -- BDB0054 illegal flag combination specified to DB_ENV->open')' (corrupted?)
<Crashbit> 2014-04-06 15:11:15,070 - softwarecenter.backend.reviews - ERROR - trying to repair DB failed
<Crashbit> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Crashbit> BluesKaj: maybe the database is corrupted
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<Crashbit> BluesKaj: But I I'm not sure
<majod> i guess thats for me
<Crashbit> yes, sorry
<Crashbit> :)
<BluesKaj> his repos / sources.list might contain unsuitable debs
<majod> ok. idk what to do with it...its true that software itried to install doesnt say which ubuntu version it supports...but its strange that it works with dpkg, but not with software center
<BluesKaj> anyway gone for now
<majod> it doesnt work with fresh install
<Crashbit> majod: try tu purge software-center and reinstall it
<majod> hmmmm
<Crashbit> wait
<majod> btw...software center is still 13.10 version
<majod> Setting up software-center (13.10-0ubuntu3) ...
<Crashbit> crashbit@crashbit-Dell-System-XPS-L321X:~$ software-center --version
<Crashbit> software-center 13.10
<Crashbit> yes, it's ok
<majod> ok, obviously purging and reinstalling didnt help
<majod> i guess it might be unsupported packages
<majod> but still idk why dpkg installs it fine then
<Crashbit> You prove it after reinstall ?
<majod> yes, just tried it
<majod> btw...you said you have skype in software center? which source is it? i checked all but i can get skype only from official page
<Crashbit> majod: I put an image with my sources
<Crashbit> majod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7212346/
<Crashbit> majod: but you can try to open a bug with the debugging info
<majod> yeah i was thinking about it but i think i wont...looks like im the only one with that problem
<Crashbit> I undestand you have an updated system
<majod> of course
<Crashbit> Sorry, I can't reproduce your problem
<majod> okay. thank you very much for your help!
<majod> sorry to bother
<TeraJL> hi there, i've been using 14.04, and i've installed gnome-shell, but on the login, i don't find the button to switch DE, am i missing something?
<gartral> so who killed UNR?
<ikonia> what do you mean who killed it ?
<ikonia> it was retired
<ikonia> and the product merged into ubuntu
<gartral> ikonia: it doesn't work on a 1024x900 screen,all the dialouges are too big
<ikonia> what doesn't ?
<bekks> Unity works fine here on 1024x600
<gartral> bekks: no, it doesn't, the upgrade dialouge is too damn big, it isn't displayed and client is complaning that they can't see buttons
<gartral> this is an AOD250, basically an older netbook
<gartral> to anyone that cares, the Ubuntu+1 community really needs to offer support for netbooks, else you are all going to take a hit in usership.. fix the netbook release. Or die as an OS, those are the options i see
<ikonia> ok, thanks
<ikonia> noted
<bekks> Netbooks are actually already dead again. :)
<bekks> Thats why displays grew again.
<gartral> ikonia: you've been a great friend over the years, and i offer my respect, i hope you can UNR rebooted in time
<ikonia> I have no interest in unr - it's dead
<ikonia> I suggest you focus on swapping distros as you said to find a solution
<gartral> bekks: I have Arch running on a 13 year old desktop that the ubuntu kerenl wouldn't boot on, what's wrong here?
<ikonia> nothing to do with this channel
<bekks> I dont care a second about arch anymore, which I used myself for about 6 years in the past. I quit using it for good reasons, and all of these are offtopic in here.
<ikonia> please stop trying to provoke a problem
<ikonia> you've said you are dumping ubuntu - it doesn't work for you, fine, please do s
<ikonia> move on
<gartral> ikonia: then Cononical is to be accused of the same atrocity that Apple anf Oracle is.
<ikonia> not interested in that
<ikonia> I suggest you move onto a distro that meets your needs
<gartral> i'll disengage now, good bye
<ikonia> don't want to discuss it any more
<ikonia> thanks
<bekks> "Oh no, 2 days till deadline and suddenly and unexpected I noticed that something I promised to the customer doesnt work. Now lets see wether I can sue the community to make the world turn into the other direction." </ot>
<Daekdroom> Isn't it possible to resize the upgrade window?
<beidl> Hey guys! Am I the only one who's missing 3 and 4 finger multitouch gestures in 14.04?
<beidl> I really liked those in 12.04
<monkeyjuice> i have started having a problem with my wireless connection to my hotspot, keeps droping connection for about 2 minutes then reconnects, running off my usb stick with 14.04 it works fine. so there is something in my laptop that is configed wrong , was working fine upto about a week ago.
<mamat> I've just realized that there is no settings for add or edit user group in kubuntu system settings
<streulma> hello, on Ubuntu 14.04 with stable 3.14 kernel I have a stack trace with indicator-cpufreq
<CarlFK> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/fxload  fxload (0.0.20081013... ) there is a much more current version.  Is there any chance of getting it into trusty?
<CarlFK> I forget what the policy is for  [universe] stuff
<majod> anyone managed to run popcorn time on trusty?
<ElLute> hi
<ElLute> does anyone know how i get the kernel log of a previous, failed startup?
<penguin42> it depends how far it got
<penguin42> ElLute: Check /var/log/dmesg or dmesg.0 to see if it's got the previous version in - but if the bootup failed before the logging stuff managed to write it to disk it won't have anything
<ElLute> i have lvm on dm-crypt, i can enter the password and then it says that it is not able to mount swap
<penguin42> hmm, that might not be a kernel level issue
<penguin42> see if there are any logs in /var/log/upstart from that boot
<ElLute> ok, /var/log/dmesg seems to be the log from the previous startup
<ElLute> the problem is, i have a new laptop, if i start up without acpi it is working, with acpi i need to debug now :)
<penguin42> hth does acpi change whether it can mount swap....
<penguin42> ElLute: If this is a new laptop I'd try a simple installation without crypt/lvm first and debug your acpi issues on a simple setup first
<ElLute> the live-start had already the same problems... hanging during startup
<ElLute> penguin42: I wanted to slide the laptop from development and trial machine directly to production after stable release of 14.04, but it seems i have to setup anyways to steps
<penguin42> ElLute: What's the laptop and what's the misbehaviour?
<ElLute> thinkpad t440p
<ElLute> acpi=off it boots up fine
<ElLute> default it hangs somewhere in the startup process
<ElLute> with the encrypted lvm it tells sometimes things about ext4 issues which disappear with acpi=off and other times it just halts
<ElLute> penguin42: do you know maybe how i can give the crashdump kernel different parameters as the normal? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/CrashdumpRecipe
<penguin42> I've not used crashdump
<bekks> Actually its not even a kernel crash, since the kernel already booted, passed control to init, and dm-crypt is nont able to unnlock swap properly.
<penguin42> hmm, t440p - I'd look at others hitting similar things; Lenovo sometimes do odd things - I used to have a w520 I had to guess some parameters for
<ElLute> 12.04.4 seems to work fine, but I thought since I have a machine available for playing around right at the release, I would like to contribute a little bit of testing
<penguin42> ElLute: Take the 'quiet' off the boot line in grub, and see if you get any more detail on the console - if you get a backtrace or anything then take a screenshot and lets see
<ElLute> i remove quiet and splash?
<ElLute> it is quite a long time since I lastly dug so deep in the system (blush)
<penguin42> ElLute: Yeh get some detail out of it
<penguin42> ElLute: Does that model have Nvidia and Intel graphics?
<ElLute> is there a verbouse option
<ElLute> jup, both
<penguin42> ElLute: Just a gut feeling, try it on Intel only - I used to have a w520 that lost all its interrupts on Nvidia
<ElLute> ok
<ElLute> thanks, i will make a reboot now
<penguin42> broken bios I think
<ElLute> get back here later
<penguin42> has the 440p got the really nice screen that the 540p has got?
<harris_> Ok i followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems#USB_printer   to try to fix it and when i reconnected the printer and ran in that tail command i got a bunch of errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/7210911/
<penguin42> basketball: That type of thing normally happens when you have an unhappy usb connection
<basketball> penguin42,  should i try different cable
<penguin42> basketball: I would, or a different USB port
<basketball> i tried different port
<basketball> brb
<basketball> gotta restart xchat
<basketball> back
<penguin42> basketball: it's a bit odd with a printer, so I would try another cable; I've seen it with unpowered devices when the port can't supply enough power, or with a bad hub
<ElLute> penguin42: very good gut feeling8-)
<basketball> it is in a hub but everything else in the hub works
<penguin42> ElLute: It worked with the Intel ?
<basketball> and the printer did not work even when it wasnt in hub
<ElLute> penguin42: not yet. i was not able to disable nvidia in the bios, but during startup I saw something a little strange with the noveau driver and i was able to get an error message which could help the acpi-guys to fix something
<basketball> brb reboot pc
<ElLute> this bug seems to quite tackle my problem down
<ElLute> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1268669
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1268669 in linux (Ubuntu) "Lenovo T440p (Haswell/NVidia optimus gfx) flaky unless I blacklist nouveau" [Medium,Triaged]
<basketball> penguin42,  i just switched cable with a brand new one and it still doesnt show up
<dw1> kind of silly ubuntuone packages are included since its discontinued but i guess its all frozen and stuff
<dw1> i purged em out
<dw1> hopefully indicator goes away on relog
<dw1> (just upgraded 13.10 to 14.04 -- upgrade mentioned a bunch of errors but no real problems i can see)
<dw1> notice unwanted ibus icon so removed that package..
<Forkz> Hey. I dont quite get why Steam wont be installed. Software Center tells me that "libc6 (>= 2.15) but 2.19-0ubuntu3 is to be installed" but if I'm reading that correctly, that doesn' really make sense. Can anyone clear that up?
<basketball> penguin42,  do you think if i fresh install it will fix it
<penguin42> basketball: Unlikely in my experience
<penguin42> basketball: What type of printer is it?
<basketball> hp officejet 100 mobile printer l4113
<basketball> penguin42,
<penguin42> basketball: odd, HP stuff normally works ok
<BlueEagle> My qdbus appears to be broken. :/
<BlueEagle> when I attempt to start Kubuntu I get a message saying it's not able to start D-Bus. Can you call qdbus? When I attempt to run qdbus it sais qdus could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qdbus': No such file or directory.
<basketball> penguin42,  what do i do
<penguin42> basketball: I've not got any good ideas I'm afraid, if you're getting basic reset errors like that on usb
<BlueEagle> It is true that no such file exists, but when I run `which qdbus` it sais /usr/bin/qdbus, so I do not know what the reference to this other directory is. Also, symlinking qdbus from the long directory to the one where qdbus actually exists appears to to work.
<basketball> penguin42,  do you know who might know
<penguin42> basketball: I'd look for one of the printing places, look for stuff related to that printer or hplip
<basketball> penguin42,  the weird thing is it worked in 13.10
<penguin42> basketball: OK, so file a bug for it since that's not good; you could also try some different kernels and see if it helps - try the very latest mainline and also try an old 13.10 kernel
<basketball> i did file a bug and there is no activity
<penguin42> basketball: OK, I'd say if it's at the USB level then I'd try kernel versions since it's pretty low level
<BlueEagle> Also this did work fine earlier today, but then I ran the latest updates which appears to have broken it. :(
<basketball> penguin42,  idk what a kernel version is
<penguin42> basketball: Then it's going to be pretty hard for you to debug it I'm afraid
<penguin42> basketball: You could try a local LUG or the like
<basketball> do you think when final comes out it will be fixed
<basketball> or is there like a broken file somewhere
<penguin42> basketball: Not many bugs are going to be fixed between now and final; however if it breaks a lot of people USB devices not just yours then there is a bigger chance
<penguin42> <food>
<basketball> penguin42,  i still dont even understand what is wrong
<basketball> penguin42,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hplip/+bug/1303230
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303230 in hplip (Ubuntu) "hp office jet 100 mobile printer will not show up in printer list and a bunch of errors when i connect printer and run tail -f /var/log/syslog" [Undecided,New]
<basketball> penguin42,  i posted on ask ubuntu also https://askubuntu.com/questions/444137/hp-office-jet-100-mobile-printer-l411-will-not-show-up-in-printer-list-in-ubuntu
<satmandu> Does anybody here have auto-hide launcher enabled?
<satmandu> Does it work for you on 14.04?
<CarlFK> satmandu: I think I did a few days ago when I was playing around
<Crashbit> satmandu: Worked for me, but now I use gnome
<satmandu> Any reason to use gnome vs the standard ubuntu gui?
<penguin42> basketball: You need to add a note to there saying that it worked for you on 13.10 (if it did)
<Crashbit> satmandu: it's my preference, no technical reason
<satmandu> thanks Crashbit
<satmandu> I've done some googling, and there's a bit of chatter about the auto-hide not working in previous versions... and I'm just wondering what the best way to troubleshoot this is.
<satmandu> Unrelated to that:  Is there a way to import passwords and networks from a wpa_supplicant.conf to network manager?
<satmandu> I'd like to get the networks I have already entered on my android device, all neatly saved inside a wpa_supplicant.conf file, into ubuntu, without manually entering everything.
<BlueEagle> satmandu: At present I don't even have a working KDE environment because my qdbus is shot.
<penguin42> BlueEagle: I'd try logging out of desktop, into a text console, and then move all your . files into  a 'broken' dir and try logging back in
<BlueEagle> penguin42: Well, since I cannot log into the desktop that is out of the question. But I just found the solution. Apparently qdbus-qt5 was not installed.
<BlueEagle> penguin42: Looks like a missed dependency that the update today borked.
<BlueEagle> penguin42: However, manually installing it resolved the issue
<penguin42> BlueEagle: Login on the text consoe - from the login page ctrl-alt-f2 should get you a text mode
<BlueEagle> penguin42: Yes, I already did. That's where I'm running irssi from now. But thanks anyway.
<penguin42> BlueEagle: So you should be able to move your dot files from there
<BlueEagle> penguin42: Again, it was a matter of a missing qdbus-qt5 package.
<penguin42> BlueEagle: It's an interesting question why it was missing
<BlueEagle> penguin42: It wasn't missing before I ran the upgrades earlier today. Also the qt4 qdbus does exist. Has something stopped usign the qt4 dbus and started to use the qd5 dbus without adding the dependency?
<BlueEagle> qt5 qdbus*
<penguin42> BlueEagle: It does sound a bit odd that, I wonder whether you have a ppa installed
<BlueEagle> ppa?
<penguin42> an extra package archive
<BlueEagle> penguin42: I have not added any sources, no.
<BlueEagle> penguin42: Do you run Kubuntu? If so, do you have qdbus-qt5 installed, and have you installed the latest updates?
<penguin42> BlueEagle: I don' t have any qt5 pacakges installed ( dpkg -l \*qt5\* )
<BlueEagle> penguin42: I have quite a few. I am doing some devel on cockatrice, and playing with qt5 too.
<penguin42> BlueEagle: Right, so I suspect your problem is it's using qt5 in some places and that needs a bunch of other bits of qt5 as soon as you start using any
<BlueEagle> penguin42: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7213701/
<BlueEagle> penguin42: But if Kubuntu/KDE starts requiring qdbus-qt5 when other qt5-packages are installed then qdbus-qt5 should be a dependency, should it not?
<BlueEagle> penguin42: ie. I am not automatically running any of my stuff, and the issue comes as I attempt to log in, before the desktop shows.
<penguin42> BlueEagle: Yes - but a dependency on what - kubuntu doesn't need qt5, so it sounds like the act of pulling something in adds that dependency
<BlueEagle> penguin42: Yeah, I do not know what is causing the dependency, and I am currently not very inclined to start removing parts of the system to see when it stops requiring it. I'll revisit the issue when I reinstall next time, which might not be until after the stable is released. :/
<BlueEagle> penguin42: unless I find myself lacking stuff to do an evening, of course.
<optrusty> wait can I put a bot on my channel
<optrusty> here is my channel #Funbase
<BlueEagle> optrusty: I think that might be !ot tbh.
<optrusty> BlueEagle: On my channel or this channel
<BlueEagle> optrusty: If you are talking about an IRC bot, then it's !ot on this channel. What is off topic on your channel must be up to you.
<optrusty> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<optrusty> !ot tbh
<trism> bug 1295835
<ubottu> bug 1295835 in qtchooser (Ubuntu) "qtchooser should have a fallback mechanism" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295835
<trism> BlueEagle: is that what you're seeing?
<pietro10> question: was MATE removed from the trusty-proposed? I wanted to try it to see how my programs respond to taskbar quit requests. Thanks.
<BlueEagle> trism: Indeed it is.
<BlueEagle> trism: the error when running qdbus in terminal is: qdus could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qdbus': No such file or directory
<k1l_> pietro10: cinnamon was removed. mate should be still there
<k1l_> !info mate
<penguin42> pietro10: I see mate-desktop in the package list
<ubottu> Package mate does not exist in trusty
<k1l_> !info mate-desktop
<ubottu> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 95 kB
<trism> pietro10: there are pieces there but the mate-session seems non-existent, which is probably required to actually use the session
<trism> k1l_: yeah but that doesn't have the session stuff it only has a couple progs
<pietro10> trism: right; thanks
<trism> pietro10: I think packaging might still be in progress in debian so we only have parts right now
<pietro10> I guess I'll test against GNOME 2 if that's still there instead (Metacity is)
<trism> pietro10: the flashback session is still there and working
<BlueEagle> trism: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7213774/   -- not sure where QTTOOLDIR is set, though.
<popey> anyone got up to date trusty - can you run mumble and see if it segfaults?
<CarlFK> popey:  juser@negk:~$ sudo apt-get install mumble ...  what next?
<popey> run it
<pietro10> seems to work here
<popey> hmm
 * penguin42 installs
<k1l_> popey: works here
<BlueEagle> popey: I do, and it doesn't
<popey> bum
<popey> it worked yesterday, wonder why it barfs today
<pietro10> popey: install gdb and mumble-dbg
<pietro10> then run gdb mumble
<elfy> popey: another "wfm" here
<pietro10> type r and hit enter
<CarlFK> heh.. warning: The VAD has been replaced by a hack pending a complete rewrite
<popey> pietro10: ta
<pietro10> that should indicate where it's faulting
<popey> 510	../sysdeps/x86_64/dl-machine.h: No such file or directory.
<penguin42> popey: Looks good here as well
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7213817/
<popey> thats the output I get
<penguin42> popey: That's ok, but get the full backtrace - or better ubuntu-bug it
<popey> bug already filed
<penguin42> popey: number?
<popey> its private
<penguin42> popey: Can you pastebin the out of     bt full
<penguin42> popey: Checking it doesn't have passwords in
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7213825/ is the bt full
<penguin42> popey: That's very unusual - it's happening during runtime linking
<popey> oh there's loads more
<penguin42> oh
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7213837/
<penguin42> popey: If that's the full back trace that's still very very odd in the linker
<popey> i have done updates and not rebooted
<penguin42> it might be best not to....
<popey> i prefer not to
<penguin42> popey: An update shouldn't cause that, nothing should cause that
<penguin42> popey: You didn't hit any disc fulls or the like?
<popey> ooh
<popey> i have a rogue mumble process hanging around
<popey> oh no, thats the one in gdb I guess
<popey> /home/alan/.Private  224G  196G   27G  88% /home/alan
<popey> /dev/sdb1            231G   34G  194G  15% /
<penguin42> popey: My best guess would be a corrupt binary somewhere - it's very odd for something to fail that early
<popey> lemme reinstall it
<pietro10> random question
<penguin42> pietro10: 78
<penguin42> (random answer)
<pietro10> what decides update-alternatives auto mode priorities?
<popey> before any research I am going to blame pulse
<popey> its the 2012 way
<DJones> popey: Thats what you get using automatix :)
<popey> ooh retro!
<popey> now, where's my motif
<penguin42> popey: That's a really really early link failure - it's quite unusual, if you're still seeing it after a reboot  - on the offchance it reboots - I'd go and ask a toolchain person
<penguin42> anyway, nn
<DJones> popey: Just updated my trusty install, installed mumble, ran mumble in terminal & it starts up, never used it before but I have the welcome to mumble audio wizard
<popey> hmmm
 * popey reboots
<DJones> terminal output when mumble is run shows http://paste.ubuntu.com/7213883/
<popey> well that was annoying.. rebooted and dns broke
<popey> mumble starts though
<pietro10> ...
<pietro10> how do I start gnome-shell with startx?
<pietro10> or gnome-session?
<k1l_> pietro10: dont do that. start the *dm (lightdm or gdm)
<pietro10> ok
<pietro10> and lightdm aborted mysteriously
<pietro10> oh
<pietro10> root
<pietro10> blah
<patbateman> hi
<k1l_> if you fiddle with root and sudo you will have problems with stuff in your /home that is owned by root:root and will make you not login anymore
<patbateman> after installing bumblebee and nvidia driver my terminal window is empty, and no close buttons, captions
<k1l_> like .XAuthority
<patbateman> any idea how to restore?
<pietro10> faiiled to get dbus connection
<pietro10> screw it I have no idea how this owrks
<pietro10> let's see if gdm works
<pietro10> ugh
<pietro10> why can only root run display managers
<pietro10> should I run sudo gdm/lightdm in the argument to startx?
<k1l_> pietro10: stop with startx
<k1l_> pietro10: first make sure your user doesnt ahve files in /home that belong to root:root (from your mistakes with root or sudo)
<k1l_> pietro10: then start lightdm /gdm with "sudo service lightdm start"
<k1l_> and yes the x-server needs root rights but ubuntu is configured not to use startx but to give the *dm the root rights
<pietro10> ok
<pietro10> the only two root files are .. and .dbus
<pietro10> I assume .. is fine (it IS /home) but what of .dbus
<k1l_> the .dbus folder needs to belong to your user
<k1l_> user_user
<pietro10> ok
<k1l_> user:user
<pietro10> fixed
<pietro10> that... wasn't what I wanted to do
<pietro10> screw it
<pietro10> just going to log out and log back in
<pietro10> let's just get the other session file s first...
<pietro10> thanks anyway k1l_; I'm just an idiot :D
<kit_t> hello! did someone know what is "UnicodeEncodeError in save()" during 14.04 upgrade?
<satmandu> Does anybody here use mtrack in lieu of the synaptics trackpad driver?
<pietro10> ok
<pietro10> now that I finished screwing around with desktops
<pietro10> how do I get lightdm back to the KDE style?
<pietro10> it's stuck on an ubuntu style with xfce background
<pietro10> removing /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf (which did not work before) did not fix it
<pietro10> *which did not exist before
<toresbe> Hey folks, I have an interesting issue with the new Ubuntu I was hoping someone might help me shed some light on. I installed this laptop using wubi, so it's a loop file on the Windows partition.
<toresbe> Now, the loop device is _read-only_. I have confirmed that the host file system is R/W, and I can mount it R/W by adding another loop device.
<toresbe> But I can't move / to the new device.
<toresbe> That's really odd. It works on the 13.10 kernel.
<bekks> wubi is basically not supported anymore, since it is discontinued.
<STiK> Keep forgetting that 14.04 is still beta it runs so good.
<toresbe> bekks: well, that's fine but dist-upgrades shouldn't break it
<bekks> toresbe: It is discontinued, so compatibility with updates isnt checked anymore.
<toresbe> bekks: so you're saying people are OK with a significant proportion of the user base having their systems break on upgrade, in a way even a seasoned Unix user is puzzled by? That can't possibly be true.
<CarlFK> toresbe: i would rather people spend their time on the supported cases
<CarlFK> I am curious how you concluded significant proportion
<pietro10> Okay. What's the correct way to change the LightDM greeter used? Thanks.
<toresbe> CarlFK: you guys aren't Ubuntu developers, right?
<CarlFK> toresbe: I am not
<toresbe> good, that's a relief
<CarlFK> toresbe: do you have any stats, or are you assuming that "significant proportion of the user base" is like you?
<toresbe> CarlFK: I know that a lot of people have installed with wubi. That's not something that's controversial to the point where it needs to be substantiated by statistics.
<toresbe> CarlFK: Although wubi may well not be supported, which is a shame because it's really useful, that doesn't mean that it's OK for a major Linux distro to break on upgrades, rather than checking for the case and handling it (if necessary, by giving an error message on upgrading).
<CarlFK> it is to OK.
<CarlFK> that is the definition of supported.
<CarlFK> and not supported.
<toresbe> just like it's OK for me to stop wasting my time with this discussion - I mean, honestly.
<pietro10> what is supported in this case
<pietro10> supported by canonical or supported by the wubi developers?
<CarlFK> heck if I know.  I was more interested in the jump from "I broke my box" to "therefore a lot of people will too"
<pietro10> also
<CarlFK> and other heavy word choice.
<pietro10> how do I get gtk+ to use the icons KDE assgined to it again
<pietro10> because it's not anymore
<pietro10> ok screw this I'm going to finish making sure quit events work right on unity and then remove it because it's caused everything so far
<basketball> I tried following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems#USB . When I plugged in the printer and ran tail -f /var/log/syslog , I got the following errors Apr  6 16:12:32 harris-HP-Pavilion-dv6000-RP296UA-ABA kernel: [22075.172263] usb 1-3.2: new high-speed USB device number 13 using ehci-pci
<basketball> Apr  6 16:12:37 harris-HP-Pavilion-dv6000-RP296UA-ABA kernel: [22080.584112] usb 1-3.2: device not accepting address 13, error -71
<basketball> Apr  6 16:12:37 harris-HP-Pavilion-dv6000-RP296UA-ABA kernel: [22080.584285] hub 1-3:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-30
<lordievader> Good morning.
<nagetier> Hey, I can't install x2goserver like this http://wiki.x2go.org/doku.php/doc:installation:x2goserver .. apt won't find the packages in the repository after adding the PPA. What I'm doing wrong?
<nagetier> $ cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/x2go-ubuntu-stable-vivid.list
<nagetier> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/x2go/stable/ubuntu vivid main
<lordievader> Did you update your sources?
<nagetier> lordievader, Yes, I'm doing 'apt-get update'
<k1l_> https://launchpad.net/~x2go/+archive/ubuntu/stable?field.series_filter=vivid there is only nx-libs in the 15.04 ppa section
<nagetier> ah, ok.. thanks
<k1l_> so talk to them to update their ppa for 15.04
<lordievader> http://ppa.launchpad.net/x2go/stable/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-amd64/Packages also doesn't have it, they do have a package suggesting the x2goserver.
<nagetier> Thanks lordievader and k1l_, solved, I'm going back to 14.04 or 14.10
<BluesKaj> Good Day folks
<FunnyLookinHat> Ran updates this morning and now mysql server won't start - anyone else experiencing that?
<lordievader> FunnyLookinHat: Someone in #ubuntu-server has the same problem, don't know what version he is running.
<FunnyLookinHat> lordievader, ha - ok I'll head over there :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Can anyone else confirm that after the most recent updates they can't get an external monitor working with a laptop?
<mcarolan> hi, i'm having some trouble with slow boots in xubuntu 15.04. looks related to swap partition configuration after running an upgrade. can anybody help? put info in a gist: https://gist.github.com/mcarolan/fd2964628b1b50563032
<mcarolan> ah, looks like I have 2 swap partitions, the installer didn't use/remove the existing one when I selected ugrade
<mcarolan> yeah, it's given me 2 swap partitions, neither of which has the uuid listed in /etc/cryptab
<mcarolan> going to change the uuid in /etc/crypttab to fix it. should I put a bug report in for this?
<mcarolan> rebooting to see if that did the trick!
<mcarolan> weird, the uuid in /etc/crypttab for swap now matches an actual swap partition, but it still timed out finding it during boot
<tnkhanh> hi libnepomukwidgets4abi1 depends on itself
<tnkhanh> in 15.04
<tnkhanh> can anyone check?
<agronholm> tnkhanh: I'm on amd64 and the lib depends on the i386 variant of itself
<shadeslayer> tnkhanh: uh, nepomuk?
<tnkhanh> agronholm: ah I found that the package is not available
<shadeslayer> That should be dead :O
<tnkhanh> shadeslayer: agronholm: yeah, it said the package is not available http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/libnepomukwidgets4abi1
<tnkhanh> shadeslayer: why is it dead lol
<tnkhanh> and another package depends on this dead package
<shadeslayer> Because nepomuk is no more
<shadeslayer> It was replaced by baloo
<shadeslayer> Will have a look later
<MoPac> I'm looking for some advice on changing scroll slider width and colors for programs like gedit that don't use the settings in /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<MoPac> I don't know why the default is to have them be nearly invisible and almost impossible to use with a touchscreen, but... with most programs I can change them
<TheNumb> MoPac: unity?
<MoPac> TheNumb: Yep
<TheNumb> So you want ti disable overlay scrollbars?
<TheNumb> *to
<MoPac> I noticed that there is an app-specific folder for some programs under gtk-2.0 and/or 4.0, but it doesn't look the same as the gtkrc I normally modify
<MoPac> The problem isn't overlay scrollbars per se (and I already have the scrollbar type set to always show)
<TheNumb> MoPac: then you'd have to modify the gtk3 theme.
<MoPac> The problem is that the scrollbar sliders themselves are a barely different shade of gray compared to the scrollbar background, and the whole scrollbar is way, way too thin
<MoPac> TheNumb: That's where I'm not sure what to do, since for most programs I get the scrollbars I want by changing particular lines in gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<TheNumb> that's for gtk 2.x
<TheNumb> gedit is built using gtk3
<MoPac> TheNumb: Right, I get that -- but I don't know my way around the gtk3.0 folder
<MoPac> It has various css files as well as a folder of app-specific files
<TheNumb> MoPac: gtk3 themes are built using css :<
<MoPac> So I'm looking for advice on what to edit
<MoPac> Sorry for typo above, I meant to say "gtk-2.0 and/or 3.0"
<MoPac> As you say, gedit for instance is built using gtk-3.0 .  But since the theme is set up differently than in 2.0, I haven't gotten anywhere just, e.g., doing ctrl-f "scroll" in main.css and trying to find relevant lines
<TheNumb> MoPac: unfortunately I won't be able to help you with modifying the theme.
<TheNumb> However I did find a tutorial which might come in handy.
<TheNumb> MoPac: http://askubuntu.com/questions/192130/how-to-change-color-and-width-of-non-overlay-scrollbars-in-ubuntu-12-04
<TheNumb> MoPac: do note that this might not work at all.
<TheNumb> GTK developers break compatibility in every release.
<TheNumb> ...
<xinobrax> Hi, I'm currently using Ubuntu Gnome 15.04 Beta 2....for some reason it keeps removing Krita!!! I can install it and it runs fine...and a few minutes later it's gone....what the...?
<xinobrax> Btw, Blender is outdated and Natron is missing in the repositories....Ubuntu is a horrible experience for creative stuff :/
<TheNumb> xinobrax: no.
<xinobrax> no? Krita keeps uninstalling itself, Blender is still 2.72 and Natron is not available at all....c'mon
<agronholm> nm-applet segfaults when run
<agronholm> are you guys seeing that too?
<TheNumb> xinobrax: why don't you package newer versions of the software?
<TheNumb> xinobrax: also, 15.04 is still a beta. Report the bug and hopefully it will be fixed.
<xinobrax> because I do other stuff? I just want to develop a game and not fixing an OS...
<xinobrax> yeah, I know that's a beta....that's why I'm here....I want to know why it keeps removing Krita...
<agronholm> does it happen while you're installing something else?
<xinobrax> nope....
<agronholm> surely the package manager does not do things totally by itself...?
<xinobrax> everything is fine for a few minutes...and then it's gone...really strange
<agronholm> I'll install it myself
<xinobrax> btw, it shows up 3 times in the software center
<agronholm> why the fsck does this thing depend on mysql??
<agronholm> that is lunacy
<TheNumb> agronholm: because kdelibs
<TheNumb> ;p
<xinobrax> I have no idea ^^
<agronholm> I will not install mysql for a drawing app
<xinobrax> nevermin...I installed it about 10 minutes ago and it's still here....
<xinobrax> for whatever reason...
<xinobrax> ok...it actually fixed itself....I have no idea why but everything is fine now :)
<maxb> How odd... upgraded to vivid, boot failed with systemd... turned out to be that /etc/fstab contained the incorrect UUID for my root partition.
<maxb> I have no idea how it got that way, or why upstart was fine with it that way
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-31
<walle303> Hello
<walle303> How can i correct initramfs from the maintanace prompt?
<walle303> I recently moved from an encrypted HDD to an unencrypted SSD, but i forgot to correct initramfs so after doing an update it no longer boots up all the way
<walle303> [yes i know my fault]
<walle303> It goes to the maintanance prompt
<walle303> Hmm ok it might not be initramfs
<walle303> Looking into it more its systemd
<walle303> It says Error initializing authority: Could not
<walle303> connect: No such file or directory (g-io-error-quark, 1)
<walle303> [stupid hexchat]
<walle303> Reinstalling Systemd did not work
<walle303> i --may-- have fixed it
<lordievader> Good morning.
<wolf1> in which directory can I find the default desktop backgrounds for 15.04 beta2 plz?
<wolf1> or wallpapers ?
<TheNumb> ubuntu-wallpapers-vivid would be my guess wolf1
<TheNumb> ;]
<wolf1> but that isn't a directory or folder TheNumb
<lordievader> wolf1: It is if you use 'apt-file show' ;)
<wolf1> cool thx lordievader
<TheNumb> wolf1: /usr/share/wallpapers
<TheNumb> probably <:
<wolf1> thx TheNumb , it is
<TheNumb> or backgrounds
<Guest63411> hi. Why is that persistence mode is not an available option in boot menu of latest ubuntu ? this needs some setup, but a hidden menu option wuld be fine
<lordievader> Guest63411: What persistence mode? Of a live-usb?
<Guest63411> yes. or even from a live cd
<lordievader> In Unetbootin you can configure that.
<bindi> Anyone installed the ubuntu 15.04 beta2 in a hyper-v vm? I disabled secure boot, but it fails to boot "Boot failed. EFI SCSI Device"
<Guest63411> lordievader: why the extra step when it could be available right away
<bindi> and oh, gen2 vm that is.
<lordievader> Guest63411: Because the live-cd/usb uses a squashfs.
<Guest63411> and ?
<lordievader> So you need to setup some file or whatever to be writable.
<lordievader> I supose you could just mount the usb stick rw.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<TheNumb> howdy howdy howdy
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone else able to replicate this issue?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1438306
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1438306 in systemd (Ubuntu) "External monitors receive no signal" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<k1l_> working here with unity on a x230 with intel and dockingstation over dvi
<FunnyLookinHat> k1l_, fully updated?
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm on Intel Iris Pro graphics, w/ display port....
<k1l_> yep
<FunnyLookinHat> hmmm
<FunnyLookinHat> Hmm sure enough - it works on HDMI but not display port.
<k1l_> the dmesg error reported in the comment seems to indicate DP is the issue
<FunnyLookinHat> k1l_, Can you test DP on your machine?  or does it not have one?
<k1l_> i dont have something to connect to with DP
<walle303> Hello
<lordievader> o/
<walle303> Anyone know how to fix systemd?
<walle303> Boots fine in upstart but i would like to use systemd
<lordievader> walle303: Aren't you already using it? What is the output of 'ps -p 1'?
<walle303> lordievader, i was using systemd, but while upgrading something i broke it
<walle303> and i have to boot in upstart mode
<lordievader> walle303: Update your machine, and make sure systemd packages are installed?
<bindi>  Anyone installed the ubuntu 15.04 beta2 in a hyper-v vm? I disabled secure boot, but it fails to boot "Boot failed. EFI SCSI Device"
<bindi> gen2 vm that is
<walle303> lordievader, its already up-to-date
<k1l_> walle303: using kde?
<lordievader> walle303: Systemd packages installed?
<lordievader> In particular systemd-sysv?
<walle303> hold on
<walle303> stupid remote desktop
<walle303> lordievader, Systemd-sysv is already the newest version
<FunnyLookinHat> Can anyone else confirm html5 video playback issues in Chrome on vivid ?
<FunnyLookinHat> Slow / choppy video primarilly
<lordievader> Hmm, what is the output of 'ps -p 1', walle303?
<walle303> lo    1 ?        00:00:04 upstart
<walle303> i already know im using upstart
<walle303> i have to pick it or else it wont boot
<k1l_> what means "it wont boot"
<k1l_> see the logs what happens and where it stops with what error
<k1l_> is it useing kde?
<walle303> no
<walle303> Ubuntu-Server
<k1l_> ubuntu server? so its not a dm at all. so where does it stop?
<walle303> k1l_, it drops to the recovery console after
<walle303> uh
<walle303> lemme reboot it again
<walle303> uh
<walle303> it wont reboot
<walle303> power cycling
<walle303> lordievader, sorry i had to go eat
<walle303> it says ¨Could not connect to authority: file not found g-io-quark error 1¨
<walle303> or something close to that
<lordievader> Err, sorry I don't really have time anymore, but I'm sure someone else can help you out.
<walle303> ok
<walle303> one thing lordievader
<walle303> how do it set upstart to the default mode
<walle303> it seems to work fine
<lordievader> Pff, no idea.
<ktwo> hey, quick question when i install Xubuntu 15.04 beta1 will update to final without new installation?
<walle303> ktwo, It should
<walle303> ktwo, the repository will stay the same, a simple dist-upgrade should update it to final once it comes out
<ktwo> ok cool thanks :) i feel so showrt before release it would be stupid to install 14.10
<walle303> ktwo, you can upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04 without a reinstall too
<walle303> Hello Nach0z
<walle303> this channel is deader than a channel i know that has 7 people in it
<walle303> lol
<k1l_> walle303: well, you use a beta. there are enough red blinking warnings that its not stable release and you should be able to dig yourself to the cause of an issue.
<k1l_> like i said: grab the logs for what is going wrong. then see if that is fixable or a known issue. if not then file a bug
<walle303> k1l_, i decided to ditch systemd, i had problems with it before
<walle303> k1l_, how can i set upstart to be the default
<k1l_> choose it in grub
<walle303> at boot time or after boot?
<walle303> its booted up right now
<k1l_> but be aware that this is only a short time solution. ubuntu switched to systemd and so upstart will die
<k1l_> "in grub" is quite specific already.
<walle303> im not very well at using grub
<k1l_> in grub you get the choice of booting with systemd or upstart
<walle303> k1l_, i know, i want to set upstart as default
<walle303> i already picked upstart but thats a one-time boot
<k1l_> then change the grub default to the thing you want. or remove the systemd package?
<k1l_> but i think you will be better off with actually looking at what the issue really is and fix that.
<walle303> it throws an error when i try removign the systemd package
<walle303> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<walle303>  policykit-1 : Depends: libpam-systemd but it is not going to be installed
<walle303> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<walle303> libpam-systemd is already installed
<walle303> Hello jpds
<k1l_> walle303: like i said very often now: instead of removing blindly you really should see whats going wrong
<walle303> Fixed!
<walle303> I just had to reinstall grub2
<walle303> that fixed it
<walle303> looks like grub was mounting a non-existant partition as root
<walle303> thus breaking systemd
<walle303> and it broke again
<walle303> now i have no idea whats wrong
<walle303> i dont see any errors
<walle303> it just drops to recovery shell
<walle303> ah Ha
<walle303> btrfs is missing
<k1l_> so running btrfs?
<walle303> huh
<walle303> it isnt missing
<walle303> k1l_, root isnt btrfs
<walle303> i have 2 3tb hdds in btrfs raid
<walle303> anyway
<walle303> right before it starts to drop into recovery
<walle303> it says timed out waiting for device
<walle303> idea
<walle303> ill comment out everything but /boot and / in fstab
<walle303> Failed to get Error Log Address Range
<walle303> PCC Probe failed
<walle303> unable to init device /dev/something
<walle303> and it booted!
<walle303> hooray
<walle303> it didnt blow up
<walle303> rebooting
<walle303> k1l_, is swap nessicary if you have 96gb of ram?
<k1l_> not if you dont want to use suspend to ram, or if you know it would use more ram as you got hardware ram
<walle303> k1l_, what about crash dumps, dont they require some swap?
<k1l_> erm, i dont have a swap and it works
<walle303> hmm ok
<walle303> i think ill keep a small swap file for compatability reasons
<walle303> i know some things break if you dont have one
<walle303> Hello hasselmm
<walle303> k1l_, i re-enabled and corrected a few things in fstab
<walle303> lets see if it still works
<walle303> nope
<walle303> it doesnt like that
<walle303> weird
<walle303> uh
<walle303> anyone else want to help
<walle303> k1l_ is away
<walle303> yep
<walle303> its the btrfs partition
<walle303> Anyone here know how to fix this
<walle303> systemd is crashes when it tries to mount a  btrfs mount
<walle303> is crashing*
<walle303> maybe if i do by-device instead of by-uuid
<walle303> Definatly that
<walle303> Anyone active right now?
<walle303> i need some help with a btrfs mount
<xennex81> heya, anyone know if 15.04 will allow me (or anyone) to run plasma4 style themes like Oxigen and Air (in KDE)?
<AdvaitaZen> I can't figure out how to long swipe Desktop Next without a tablet... I would rather just skip the tutorial... anyone able to help?
<AdvaitaZen> I can't even figure out what process might be being used to give the tutorial, so I dunno what to kill.
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-01
<cxdvty> ObrienDave: are you here?
<xennex81> does anyone know if 15.04 will allow me (or anyone) to run plasma4 style themes like Oxygen and Air (in KDE)?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy
<elfy> you good?
<lordievader> Without coffee? Not sure :P
<elfy> lol
<elfy> I've just disconnected the tea-line - day is looking ok now :)
<kbroulik> any progress on the kded5 ram bug? :/
<lordievader> Ram bug? (I suppose this question is more suited towards #kubuntu-devel)
<kbroulik> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-notification-helper/+bug/1434226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1434226 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "infinite recursion makes kded5 use excessive memory" [High,Confirmed]
<kbroulik> ok I turned off notification helper, perhaps that helps
<xennex81> i'm not sure if I'm such an annoying person here, but I'm just asking whether plasma 5 will allow a person to use plasma 4 style themes, or whether these themes are present, or anything like that.
<xennex81> so sorry if I'm being a weirdo here ;-)
<xennex81> that is not really intended
<xennex81> plasma 4. Has these themes. Oxygen. But most importantly Air, I guess. It looks pretty fancy with high contrast. At least when compared to Plasma 5 breeze light theme.
<xennex81> it has nice icons. It was often said that 15.04 woudl ship plasma5 "by default" but I hear say that plasma5 is going to be the only option.
<xennex81> although I feel that having an option to select the older looks is a great asset to any distribution and certainly to this one.
<xennex81> it would just be great if any of the old would seep through in the new
<xennex81> and I don't really know how to explain myself but it's really simple. The question is really whether these icons and themes are present or could be present or will be made present in 15.04, by any chance whatsoever?
<lordievader> xennex81: Asking around in #kubuntu-devel or #kde probably has more result.
<xennex81> oh okay
<xennex81> i mean, I was just directed here before :P
<xennex81> haha
<xennex81> thanks man
<xennex81> I think it was actually you who was the helpful person? :P
<xennex81> but thanks
<quiricada> lubuntu 15.04; cups 2.0.2; printers are showing in cups using browser access, however, no printers listed in program print dialogs (eg. libreoffice), printer is not listed in system-config-printer either
<henkjan> hi
<henkjan> i did a fresh install of my hypervisor with vivid
<henkjan> default vivid kernel (3.19.xx)
<henkjan> running a few vm's
<henkjan> the host now randomly hangs itself
<henkjan> no logging
<henkjan> just stops responding
<henkjan> i've upgrade to 4.0rc6 from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<lordievader> Hehe. Now that is fun. What does monitoring system resources show?
<henkjan> now seems to run fine
<henkjan> i wasnt using excessive system resources
<lordievader> Memory errors?
<henkjan> no logged memory errors
<henkjan> its a dell 2950 with 16G FB ECC memory
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<solsTiCe> hi. what is the best (if there is any) to upgrade to 15.04 beta from 14.10 ? do-release-update -d, update-manager -d or from a liveusb ?
<solsTiCe> +way+
<k1l_> the upgrades work. if gui or cli doesnt matter
<solsTiCe> ok
<hateball> So I am having trouble with kwin freezing my entire machine on 15.04
<hateball> I can see it spamming xsession-errors with: kwin_core 0x20004: Usage warning, generic vertex... something something
<hateball> it happens if I just let the machine sit on an idle session
<hateball> Well it also happens if I try to actively use the machine, which is more of an annoyance
<hateball> I am not sure what to look for
<hateball> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-notification-helper/+bug/1434226 is what
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1434226 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "update hooks infinite recursion makes kded5 use excessive memory" [High,Fix released]
<FunnyLookinHat> Can anyone else confirm a weird networking issue where having both a wireless and wired connection at the same time causes requests to timeout?
<ceed^> Hi, after todays update I am getting this error every time I boot: https://carousel.dropbox.com/photos/cc/XNWKUahiRCSoWvX
<xennex81> ceed^: too many arguments is usually a bash test not going right because a variable has not been quoted
<xennex81> ceed^: ie. [ -z $var ]
<ceed^> xennex81, this is what is in that file: http://hastebin.com/iqoxuzafey.bash
<xennex81> [ -n $LC_IDENTIFICATION ] && [  ${LC_IDENTIFICATION%.*} = 'pt_BR' ] is the recommended way to be dash/ash/sh compatible
<xennex81> ceed^: but if gives an error if LC_IDENTIFICATION contains a space, or tab, or newline, most likely. You'll need to enclose it in ¨" but that means something is going wrong from the start? Dunno, just saying a few things about where the error comes from.
<xennex81> [ -n "$LC_IDENTIFICATION" ] && ["${LC_IDENTIFICATION%.*}" = 'pt_BR' ]
<xennex81>   
<ceed^> xennex81, this must be a bug since this error suddenly popped up after a recent update in 15.04. I have never touched that file.
<xennex81> ceed^: then it means that string is wrong but the script fails because it is wrong, ie. there is a space in it or whatever
<xennex81> ceed^: if you want to troubleshoot it, do "echo $varnam > /tmp/tmp.log"or whatever and then check that file after login or boot
<xennex81> i mean in the script
<xennex81> but I'm not sure if that's what you're intending, but I'm no bug-handler here
<FunnyLookinHat> ceed^, I get the error too
<FunnyLookinHat> ( just ran updates )
<ceed^> xennex81, thanks! I just wanted to know what was wrong. But it's good to know what is actually happening also.
<xennex81> yw
<xennex81> but the string is obviously had from the environment, the contents of mine is "nl_NL.UTF-8" so check yours?
<xennex81> i mean, it is supposed to be "pt_BR.UTF-8" or something for you right
<xennex81> so type echo $LC_IDENTIFICAITON in a shell
<xennex81> withing the spelling error :p
<xennex81> it is probably unset
<xennex81> it is funny that [ -n -a -n ] will complete as true without error
<xennex81> but [ -n -a = string ] will fail with the error you got
<ceed^> I do not get anything from $LC_IDENTIFICAITON  And I have set "en_US.UTF-8"
<FunnyLookinHat> $LC_IDENTIFICATION is blank for me too
<solsTiCe> so I wanted to upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04 using a liveusb. why the **** the installer asks about timezone and want me to create a user ? all is already set on system that is being upgraded ! so I aborted the upgrade and ended up in a lot of trouble. almost all was gone on /. So I reinstalled :-( bummer
<CptRageToaster> solsTiCe: Is it possible that you blew away the old install before you even started installing?
<solsTiCe> It seems so. stuff were already started when you are at the user creation step I guess
<k1l_> solsTiCe: why didnt you use the upgrade like do-release-upgrade or update-manager?
<solsTiCe> I already donwload the iso so I thought it would faster
<solsTiCe> load+ed+
<k1l_> solsTiCe: the installed offers a "upgrade the install" option. if you didnt use that you might have reinstalled. or half reinstalled
<solsTiCe> no I used the upgrade option. and it ask nonetheless to ccreate a user
<CptRageToaster> that might have been normal...
<solsTiCe> when I boot (into 15.04), it gets stuck at "checking file system on disk (0.0%)" for 30 seconds or so. I wonder if it is related to the crypted swap I configured
<solsTiCe> ttp://paste.ubuntu.com/10720620/
<solsTiCe> uh ho output of systemd-analyze blame|head
<solsTiCe> and the metadata of ext4 partition do not show a fsck been done
<solsTiCe> should I open i bug report ?
<elky> sure. make sure you give as much detail as you can about your setup
<solsTiCe> I have anothe problem. When I close the lid of my laptop, it does not go to sleep and the external monitor is still on; may be because of external monitor
<solsTiCe> anyone ?
<solsTiCe> was working fine in 14.10
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-02
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jhenke> hi
<jhenke> any firefox maintainer here? I got a bit of a strange bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1439532
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1439532 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox 37 does not enable MSE required for YouTube HTML5 player" [Undecided,New]
<jhenke> it only affects the version in vivid as far as I ca say
<zezeekx> hello
<zezeekx> it seems that afterr the latest update my Kubuntu 15.04 goes ape poo.
<zezeekx> In my W7 boot now
<zezeekx> It seems that when I boot into Kubutnu I have about 10 seconds in plasma before my desktop becomes slow and eventually freezes
<zezeekx> kdeinit, dropbox, baloo are at high cpu it seems
<zezeekx> when I log into a terminal I can do some stuff
<zezeekx> but that too becomes a bit slow
<zezeekx> but still reponsive
<igalic> zequence: is the console still available? (Ctrl+Alt+F1…F6)
<igalic> zequence: might be useful to take a look at (h)top and see what's causing the high-cpu load.
<elfy> do you mean zezeekx - who's gone?
<igalic> i… need more coffee, or sleep.
<mark_chang_1492> I try to bootup with 15.04 from usb storage,  but I can not boot successful. Display "boot: gfxboot.c32: not a com32R image" repeatly. any body have suggestion??
<mark_chang_1492> The version I try was daily build "2 April".
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<aftereyo> hey
<lordievader> o/
<scellow> Hello guys,  my java apps can't access https links, only http, (gradle http repo works great, while https doesn't work :/) i believe it's a problem with certificates, but it's a fresh install, can you please help me ?
<solsTiCe> hi. once 15.04 is released, how can I switch back to stick to it and not use beta(dev) build ?
<k1l_> that is automatically
<solsTiCe> ok. thanks
<k1l_> the alpha/beta will become a regular release when running the updates
<scellow> oh i found the fix : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ca-certificates-java/+bug/1396760
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1396760 in ca-certificates-java (Ubuntu) "ca-certificates-java doesn't create /etc/ssl/certs/java/cacerts" [High,Confirmed]
<solsTiCe> that systemd-fsck delays i annoying. I use now fsck.mode=skip in kernel boot parameter. but that's disble fsck :-( I did not had problem in 14.10 but it was upstart. I think I only booted once with systemd in 14.10 and I did not get the 30s wait. So this is only systemd 219 and 15.04
<solsTiCe> there is a serious bug in the gui installer. when you upgrade, it ask for a user. if you comply, it removes the existing user (id=1000) and create a new one.
<solsTiCe> in fact, I think /etc has simply been wiped. for an upgrade that is rather radical
<k1l_> file a  bug please
<solsTiCe> k1l_: do you know against which package ?
<solsTiCe> I had placed test file in /etc and  /etc/cron.daily and they are gone. but home of previous user is still there.
<k1l_> hm, i cant remember what the name was
<solsTiCe> never mind; i am doing another reinstall in vbox
<lord_cotton> so Kubuntu 15.04 is broken for me
<lord_cotton> kdeinit5 eats all ram plus swap
<lord_cotton> gotta kill it in the tty
<lord_cotton> logging into plasma lasts ~20s
<MoonUnit`> they should have fixed that.
<MoonUnit`> kubuntu-notification-helper was the culprit.
<lord_cotton> did you get that too?
<MoonUnit`> yes
<MoonUnit`> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?67778-Kubuntu-15-04-Beta-2-unusable-after-a-short-period-of-time
<lord_cotton> I tried 40min ago a apt-get update and dist-upgrade
<MoonUnit`> but it got updated yesterday
<lord_cotton> o.O
<lord_cotton> I will try tomorrow
<lord_cotton> But thansk for the link
<lord_cotton> Although some updates were not able to be retrieved
<MoonUnit`> you can uninstall it
<lord_cotton> I could uninstall  kubuntu-notification-helper and that would work too?
<MoonUnit`> yes, i had to do that before they fixed it
<lord_cotton> I will try that
<lord_cotton> and then reinstall it ?
<lord_cotton> or will update and dist-upgrade fetch it for me?
<MoonUnit`> update and dist-upgrade should fix it
<lord_cotton> Alright
<lord_cotton> that should fix it hopefully
<MoPac> I have an issue where I'm unclear whether a bug would be kernel-related or just something wrong with Ubuntu or Ubuntu's tweaks to the kernel. Essentially, some of my hybrid notebook's hardware inputs are being misinterpreted. So, e.g., if the accelerometers signal that I tilted it into portrait configuration, the OS thinks I have set a WiFi hardware switch into the "disabled" position.
<MoPac> Is this the kind of thing to just leave in Launchpad (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/urfkill/+bug/1438422), or does potentially implicate anything upstream?  I'm not clear on whether that kind of hardware interpretation is part of the kernel itself
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1438422 in urfkill (Ubuntu) "Hybrid laptop's accelerometer tilt interpreted as WiFi hardware switch" [Undecided,New]
<Roy007> INVITE
<Roy007> hi
<Roy007> any one there
<Roy007> need help
<Roy007> ?
<Roy007> really
<k1l_> if you actually ask a technical question people could eventually help
<Roy007> yes
<Roy007> sure
<Roy007> I want  to know one thing about ubantu
<Roy007> as i am new in ubantu
<Roy007> I find out that it is taking too much space day by day
<Roy007> I am running low in space
<k1l_> when you are new, you should not start with the beta version.
<Roy007> how to overcome
<Roy007> means?
<k1l_> 15.04 is still developed. 14.04 or 14.10 are the ones that are finally done
<k1l_> on 15.04 you get a lot of updates every day. so no wonder that is taking up space
<Roy007> yes I am using Ubuntu 14.04
<Roy007> I do not take any update
<Roy007> And it is difficult to find out which update i should take.
<Roy007> ????
<k1l_> #ubuntu is the right channel for you then
<elfy> for sure
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-03
<snadge> i've found a bug that specifically effects gnome-flashback but im trying to figure out what the actual bug is
<snadge> in a nutshell.. the pptp vpn applet in network manager, wont connect and gives this error "NetworkManager[5971]: <error> [1428024767.629835] [vpn-manager/nm-vpn-connection.c:1778] get_secrets_cb(): Failed to request VPN secrets #2: (6) No agents were available for this request."
<snadge> if i use unity, it works.. the only remotely relevant thing i can find by searching for this error is
<snadge> https://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2015/03/msg00766.html
<snadge> i guess i could look at the source code :/
<snadge> where is /var/log/debug ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<snadge> morning :)
<snadge> i have found the specific version of gnome flashback which has introduced a regression
<snadge> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-flashback/3.14.0-3ubuntu8
<snadge> ubuntu7 works fine.. and ubuntu8 onwards doesnt.. basically pptp vpns have stopped working
<snadge> that was a painful process to go through.. do i just submit a bug report against gnome-flashback ?
<lord_cotton> I have screen tearing in Kubuntu 15.04
<lord_cotton> I think this is since ht elast update
<soee> lord_cotton: with propriety drivers ?
<lord_cotton> yeah
<soee> lord_cotton: be sure to set full screen repaint for compositor settings in System Settings
<lord_cotton> alright thanks
<soee> lord_cotton: also you might want to check https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA#Avoid_screen_tearing_in_KDE_.28KWin.29
<lord_cotton> noted, thanks
<solsTiCe> hi. I don't know if it's weird. I run manually fstrim -a. and then a second time fstrim -a -v. but the seocnd time it shows 0 bytes trimmed. Is it that it does not trim anything at all or that the second time it knows it has nothing to trim ?
 * penguin42 has never used fstrim but that doesn't surprise me - if you've already squashed it out what else is there to do
<solsTiCe> I think inprevious version in reported always the same amount, corresponding to the amount of free space on fs. so now it seems to know what needs to be trimmed or not. or know what the ssd has trimmed given the command ?
<penguin42> solsTiCe: Hmm yes, the manpage does say for -v that it reports the number of blocks sent from the filesystem to the block layer, so it should stay the same ish
<solsTiCe> but here the second time it reports 0 bytes. so it does not anything the seocnd time ?
<penguin42> yeh not sure
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> hey BK
<BluesKaj> hey penguin42
<penguin42> hey BK
<Erthe> Hey folks.  On Kubuntu 15.04, does anyone have a solution as of yet for logging out?  When I try to logout by any means the screen goes black but I can still move the mouse cursor; have to switch to tty2 and kill the pid.
<Erthe> Beta 2.
<penguin42> I don't think I've hit that, but try just typing poweroff at a terminal
<lordievader> xennex81: Could you pastebin your sources.list?
<xennex81> it has the lock on the /var/lib/dpkg/lock file.
<lordievader> xennex81: That is for later, please pastebin your sources.list.
<xennex81> busy
<xennex81> http://pastebin.com/h8erYqQD
<lordievader> As I figured, any errors when you run 'sudo apt-get update'?
<lordievader> xennex81: If I am right in saying that you are Dutch I'd find it odd that you are not in #ubuntu-nl ;)
<xennex81> i am never in homeborn channels ;-)
<xennex81> .
<xennex81> I also dislike homeborn chat forums or support forums.
<xennex81> sorry, I had to take a shower for something.
<xennex81> you know the source.list gets truncated by the installer right?
<xennex81> I haven't killed the thing yet
<lordievader> xennex81: It doesn't/
<lordievader> It get's edited.
<xennex81> it says it disables some sources like multiverse
<xennex81> that's what I mean
<lordievader> Correct, it will disable things (like ppa's).
<xennex81> sorry
<xennex81> there is a button called Show Terminal that doesn't respond.
<lordievader> xennex81: Kill the Muon process, it probably crashed somewhere and doesn't do anything anyways.
<xennex81> I am going to kill the python script see what it does
<xennex81> it took away the update screen and I am now seeing what will happen if I do it again
<xennex81> if I activate it again.
<xennex81> but I'm reading a bit about the help file that gets shown
<xennex81> with the community pages
<xennex81> so i'll be back in a ziffy
<xennex81> ;-)
<xennex81> ziffy, what a word, I still don't know that word.
<xennex81> ...
<lordievader> Clearly you'll figure it out yourself ;)
<MoPac> I'm encountering a problem with my CPU frequencies getting "stuck" at one value, like the governor has stopped adjusting them in response to need. But I'm not really sure where to start in terms of identifying the underlying issue. E.g., I notice that the machine is struggling under a moderate load under "performance".
<MoPac> cpupower's frequency-info says the freq is 800MHz or 1.5GHz, and the fan is quiet. Using the indicator tool, I flip to "powersave", and the fans rev up along with the frequency. I can then choose my preferred governor and have it work (at least for a while)
<spagewmf> Is this the channel for 15.04? I did a painless dist-upgrade to it, but am havingproblems getting it to load my encrypted swap and disk.
<spagewmf> I installed the cryptsetup package and made my /dev/sda3 and /dev/sdb1 encrypted partitions.
<spagewmf> Problem is boot doesn't know anything about these.  I think the problem is /lib/systemd/system-generators/systemd-cryptsetup-generator does not run at boot.
<spagewmf> BTW, a  lot of documentation refers to /usr/lib/systemd/system-generators/systemd-cryptsetup-generator , but it's not there, it's in /lib/systemd/system-generators (no /usr)
<spagewmf> there's a reference in systemd-cryptsetup-generator(8) "systemd-cryptsetup-generator understands the following kernel command line parameters:... luks=" which sounds like it makes the generator run early at boot.
<spagewmf> so I think all I have to do is change my grub boot options to add this, but I'm not sure how.
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-04
<spagewmf> Most guides I've found on Google explain how to run systemd-cryptsetup-generator by hand and then copy the files it builds in /tmp, but it sounds like it's supposed to run during boot, parse crypttab, and magically set everything up correctly.
 * penguin42 wonders if you can regenerate initramfs now that you have a crypted filesystem and whether it will do it all
<spagewmf> penguin42: you talkin to me? :)  My regular /dev/sda2 root is unchanged, it's only swap and a big partition I'm trying to encrypt
<penguin42> yeh, I've not tried that on a systemd'd ubuntu
<spagewmf> I never got it to work on upstart'd Ubuntu, so I'm not blaming systemd :) I think I can manually enable my encrypted big /dev/sdb1, but systemd-cryptsetup-generator sounds like it automagically does the work.
<penguin42> well for that I'd just manually create the /etc/crypt.... stuff
<spagewmf> penguin42: I did, /etc/crypttab has thelines.  But tantalizingly, systemd-cryptsetup-generator(8) says it's "a generator that translates /etc/crypttab into native systemd units early at boot and when configuration of the system manager is reloaded"
<penguin42> ah, now have you tried forcing a reload?
<penguin42> I think systemctl daemon-reload   ?
<spagewmf> penguin42: great idea, I'll try that. BTW I should be happy that the 14.04 -> 15.04 upgrade went flawlessly and leave this for another day, kudos everyone
<spagewmf> Hmm I get a prompt for entering some kind of password during boot before the main greeter, but it'sonly on-screen for 1.5 seconds
<penguin42> spagewmf: When do you want it to prompt you for the passwords for those other partitions - do you want them mounted at boot?
<spagewmf> penguin42: I guess when I log in.  I just realized the sdb1 appears in Unity and I can double-click to launch it and get the prompt for its LUKS encryption password, which is good enough.  It seems encrypted swap could happen earlier (I don't hibernate), but, eh, whatever :)
<spagewmf> thanks for the advice, looking forward to 15.04
<csgeek> hi all
<csgeek> I'm having some issues with the latest Ubuntu release 15.04.  I keep getting a "Failed to isolate default target, freezing " from systemd
<PryMar56> csgeek, is your system a server or desktop and does default.target have a symlink in /etc/systemd/system?
<csgeek> it's a desktop.  I was running gnome 3 on it, then chose to install the kubuntu-desktop which in theory shouldn't have done anything that drastic to keep it from booting.  Either ways next reboot it gave me that error message
<csgeek> not sure about the symlink.
<csgeek> I'm grabbing an ISO now to be able to boot into the system.  recovery mode freezes with the same error
<PryMar56> csgeek, you never get a GUI or login?
<csgeek> nope...
<csgeek> never get a login prompt of any kind
<PryMar56> headless without GUI uses default.target -> /lib/systemd/system/multi-user.target
<csgeek> not sure what you mean by headless.. it's supposed to be a normal Ubuntu Desktop
<csgeek> that is currently failing to boot up into any UI
<PryMar56> csgeek, how about network.target and ssh.service?
<csgeek> it's not booting man, there is no tty, no networking, no shell
<csgeek> or ssh
<PryMar56> csgeek, when changes are made via direct edits or installs `systemctl daemon-reload` is supposed to do sanity checks and log any conflicts or errors. So if thats done before reboot it can catch trouble early
<PryMar56> direct edits to unit files
<xennex81> Anyone interested in my story of what works and what doesn't work in Kubuntu 15.04 from the vantage point of a 14.10 user?
<xennex81> who has been using 14.10 for some time and would like to upgrade to 15.04 but for the window manager problems.
<xennex81> before I got and install something else on it
<xennex81> go*
<mparillo> xennex81: I think it would be interesting. I have taken some bugs and functional regressions and have added them to bugs.kde.org, Packaging bugs should go to launchpad.net
<mparillo> xennex81: Keep in mind that the Kubuntu team tries to minimize their customizations of upstreak KDE defaults. Sometimes this is described as a pure KDE experience. So, if the Plasma 5 defaults differ from Plasma 4, those changes are carried to Kubuntu in general. Similarly with the migration from LightDM to SDDM.
<mparillo> s/upstreak/upstream/
<xennex81> I was wanting to send that mparillo a memo but he is not registered :P. And the memo can be no longer than 300 characters, which is about this message :P.
<xennex81> It is tough to talk about KDE as a whole because it is so big.
<xennex81> The Kubuntu community is much smaller, but some of the changes, or perhaps many of the changes that would be in effect... such as that LightDM to SDDM change.... might be quite detrimental as a whole.
<xennex81> In the sense of... well. LightDM apparently (plasma4-desktop) took my system down to a crawl.
<xennex81> Even a few minutes after login, it would start consuming 50% to 100% of cpu, often a single core perhaps.
<xennex81> Plasma5 is blazing fast in comparison if only for that reason.
<xennex81> But Plasma5 takes minutes to load. Logging out sometimes doesn't work. Or always? Haven't checked yet.
<MoonUnit`> logging out doesn't work yet
<MoonUnit`> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1407152
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1407152 in sddm (Ubuntu) "Can't log out from Plasma session with SDDM" [Critical,Triaged]
<MoonUnit`> even shutting down is problematic atm.
 * penguin42 is finding opening links from konsole isn't working
<MoonUnit`> browsers are annoying in linux, multiple places/files you have to change to get it working right.
<penguin42> it only seems to be from konsole, and actually it's very well defined how to open a browser, see the xdg-open command
<maxxer> Hi. I'm tring to install mariadb-server on vivid but postinst fails
<maxxer> anyone else?
<Guest21342> Hey dose anyone know what the graphical WiFi managers package name is I can't find it in my MATE menu
<CptRageToaster> Guest90425: I think it's named "networking"
#ubuntu+1 2015-04-05
<CptRageToaster> Facu__: It's also a lot quieter here
<Facu__> Guys I have a question
<CptRageToaster> so ask your question, and you'll probably have to wait for a response
<CptRageToaster> the more details, the better
<Facu__> I'm here haha
<CptRageToaster> someone will probably come by and respond
<Facu__> I installed Ubuntu GNOME 15.04 for test but it seems that it cannot detect my broadband usb connection, what can I do
<Facu__> Well :/ I reported it on launchpad
<xtxt> how do i get un banned from a channel on here?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> good morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> ok thanks - waking up slowly - good weekend behaviour :D
<elfy> you?
<lordievader> Waking up slowly too. Trying to get Fail2ban to play nicely with ipset/iptables.
<solstice> hi. I have disabled systemd-fsck.service because it caused a 30s delay at boot. Is there another fsck run inside ubuntu initrd ?
<asad2005> Can someone please help me with my network printer, after upgrade to 15.02 i am getting HP device plug-in version mismatch or some file corrupted, when i click next to install the plugin it fails to install
<MoonUnit`> saw a thread about that on the forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2269350
<asad2005> i tried to install manually and i got this error
<asad2005> error: A required dependency 'libtool (libtool - Library building support services)' is still missing
<asad2005> when i try to install libtool it says already latest version
<solsTiCe> hi. I have found that the 30s delay at boot with systemd-fsck was because the timeclock was not set coorectly. because RTC was in UTC. I had to change /etc/default/rcS and the delay is gone \o/
<lordievader> sbivol: Do you have other OS'es installed on the same box? They might expect the RTC to be in something else than UTC.
<elfy> it's really inconvenient when people leave the channel :p
<lordievader> Ah, sorry sbivol.
<lordievader> Smartfilter doesn't show leaves if they have been inactive for a while.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> mokush, if you can't get to the VT, then something is seriously wrong
<penguin42> it's possible to disable VT switching but I don't think it normally is disabled
<mokush> BluesKaj: shouldn't I have a file /etc/systemd/system/display-manager.service ?
<BluesKaj> mokush, let me check
<BluesKaj> mokush, I have it
<mokush> BluesKaj: I guess that's the file systemctl is complaining about. I don't have it
<BluesKaj> yup, seems so
<mokush> BluesKaj: could you paste it's contents in a pastebin?
<BluesKaj> mokush, how dod you install 15.04?
<mokush> BluesKaj: upgraded from 14.10 originally, but before beta1. everything worked so far, except for the kubuntu-notifications-helper/kded5 issue and now this. did upgrades daily
<BluesKaj> mokush,  http://pastebin.com/pHCrC3k9
<BluesKaj> mokush, recommend you do clean install from the daily...hoping you have a /home partition
<mokush> BluesKaj: mokush
<mokush> BluesKaj: sorry about that. I think I fixed it by manually creating the sddm.service file in `/lib/systemd/system/sddm.service`
<BluesKaj> mokush, success?
<mokush> BluesKaj: no luck. after creating the sddm.service file, I can run systemctl enable sddm
<mokush> BluesKaj: but I'm still stuck at at the blank bootup screen
<BluesKaj> startx?
<xinobrax> Hi...do you know who's responsible for the Blender version in the repository? Or can someone tell me how the process behind updating packages works? Blender 2.74 is now available and I'm just wondering when you're gonna add it.
<xinobrax> (Btw, I know how to update it manually XD)
<penguin42> xinobrax: It gets sync'd from debian probably - so 1st question is does debian have the new one?
<xinobrax> thx.....I don't know....I only use Debian on my servers and they don't need Blender :P
<penguin42> right, but you can check on the debian package search
<xinobrax> thx
<xinobrax> jessie uses 2.72.b....well, 2.74 was released a week ago...maybe they'll add it soon....
<penguin42> they probably will, it normally takes a bit longer than that, keep an eye on what they update - if it lands in Debian well before the next ubuntu release it'll probably get synced - there's a calendar with the cut off dates somewher
<xinobrax> usually I don't care about small updates....but Blender has huge steps between the releases....
<xinobrax> stuff like hair collision really makes a difference...
<Daekdroom> penguin42, xinobrax, debian import freeze happpened Feb 19th
<xinobrax> damn XD
<Daekdroom> Although it's still possible to explicit request a package sync, although I don't know until when.
<xinobrax> How could I make such a request?
<penguin42> xinobrax: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<xinobrax> thanks...
<xinobrax> Well...I could just update it manually...but it would be a bummer to miss this update in 15.04...
<penguin42> the boat has sailed for 15.04
<Daekdroom> Well, that happens every release for a huge amount of packages.
<xinobrax> well then...thanks for the information
<aladiah> Lubuntu 14.10 users also will receive Ubuntu 15.04 Vivid Vervet automatic update with out need of new instalation ?
<aladiah> I mean Lubuntu 14.10 users also will receive LUbuntu 15.04 Vivid Vervet automatic update with out need of new instalation ?
<Daekdroom> aladiah, depends on what you mean by 'automatic update'. You have to open update-manager and accept the update, but yeah, it will.
<aladiah> Daekdroom : So it will be supported for 9 month doesnit, up to January 2016. SO does it means January 2016 we will have a new LTS version ?
<Daekdroom> aladiah, the next LTS is 16.04
<Daekdroom> There will be 15.10 before it.
<aladiah> Ho, so before end up support will be release 15.10 doesnit ?
<xinobrax> .04 and .10 stand for the release moths, is this correct?
<Daekdroom> Yes.
<aladiah> Daekdroom: ok
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-04
<trism> B0g4r7_: it's there, but it is the other way around, gnome-session-flashback
<B0g4r7_> trism, so it is, and indeed it has that same name on 14.04.  My bad.  Thx.
<tristan957> Experiencing a bug where I am experiencing a double log in screen when waking from suspend
<tristan957> how can I report it
<TJ-> !bug | tristan957
<ubottu> tristan957: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tristan957> Robot I don't know the package name
<TJ-> tristan957: sounds like a greeter issue, so if its standard Ubuntu I'd guess lightdm-gtk-greeter
<tristan957> Ok I'm stupid. I should have known that. Thanks
<TJ-> tristan957: it might be a related screenlock package though, not too sure since I don't touch Unity
<tristan957> the package is actually unity-greeter
<tristan957> i'll report it this way anyways
<de-facto> what is the livecd's live session users password ?
<flocculant> de-facto: no password, just ubuntu or xubuntu or whatever as user
<de-facto> im on the gdm login screen for ubuntu gnome (live session user), which password (empty is not accepted) should i enter there?
<flocculant> there isn't a password on the livecd
<flocculant> usb/cd ?
<de-facto> well after i logged out from gnome desktop (after compiling vbox guest additions). hmm i guess i should have set a password for the live user first then :-/
<de-facto> no password at first boot
<flocculant> de-facto: check that the iso is good against the md5sum
<de-facto> why? this is probably the desired behaviour, if you say that there is no password set as per default
<flocculant> yes - but you say that it's not letting you do what's desired :)
<flocculant> not sure why you'd do the guest additions on live tbh - when you do reboot - you'll lose the guest additions
<de-facto> it boots right into the gnome desktop, but once logged out i cannot enter an empty password (since its not set as you said), so was my fault not to set a password prior to logout
<de-facto> i logout for having the guest additions take affect after restarting gdm
<de-facto> not the whole live session ofc
<de-facto> yay that worked :)
<flocculant> de-facto: bug 1561302
<ubottu> bug 1561302 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "gdm won't allow passwordless login" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1561302
<de-facto> yup thats exactly it
<flocculant> yea
<de-facto> hmm how come the gnome programs ship in different versions (e.g. nautilus from 3.14, gedit from 3.18 and so on)? Is there a way to get a consistent version of gnome on 16.04 (like all from one gnome version)?
<flocculant> I think they pick versions of apps which they want - not really sure - don't often look at it
<de-facto> ok well at least gedit is on 3.18 branch now :)
<flocculant> nautilus is 3.18
<flocculant> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/251524496/buildlog_ubuntu_xenial_i386_ubuntu-gnome_BUILDING.txt.gz
<de-facto> hmm not after pulling updates from livecd
<flocculant> *shrug* as I said don't often look at it :)
<de-facto> ah its on the gnome3 team ppa
<flocculant> mmm - seems ubuntu is 3.14 too
<flocculant> anyway - have fun - off to work
<de-facto> thank you for your help
<flocculant> you're welcome :)
<meena> is anyone else experiencing this joyful bug with systemd, where shutdown and reboot takes >2min when you have encrypted partitions: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/1620 ?
<trijntje> yeah
<phaidros> hi, is probably something wrong with grep in Xenial? (I need to run grep with -a to get the same results as before, simple string operations .. o.O)
<phaidros> did any default setting change?
<geekybodhi> Hi all. Just wondering about the status of the QML-based USB Startup Disk creator? Google couldn't help me find an update.
<cdidd> hi, anybody knows will 16.04 support zfs root booting? Especially zfs luks mirror root booting?
<cdidd> I'm in a process of making it work myself for Gentoo, and oh boy, I would prefer for someone else to do it for me...
<LogicalDash> Unity seems to have lost its ability to switch to an already open app -- they don't show up in alt+tab and if I click on the app in the launcher, it launches a new instance.
<LogicalDash> Maximized windows don't have their title bars, menus, or close/minimize/restore buttons either. But those show up if I restore by dragging the window.
<k1l> LogicalDash: not for me. for me it works.
<k1l> LogicalDash: try another account (guest account) and see if thats the same there
<LogicalDash> k1l: okay, so I probably have some bad unity settings somewhere. how do I just reset those?
<LogicalDash> k1l: you're correct btw. the guest account has unity working ok
<k1l> rename that .config folder in the users home. tehn relogin and see if that cleared it already.
<LogicalDash> what .config file?
<k1l> folder
<LogicalDash> ok, brb
<LogicalDash> yeah that seemed to do it.
<k1l> now you can copy settings from other programs back from that old .config folder back to the new one.
<LogicalDash> done. thx k1l
<LogicalDash> Sometimes I hear a pop as for a notification but no notification appears
<LogicalDash> t least not that I can see
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<LogicalDash> hi
<BluesKaj> hey LogicalDash
<sruli>  am trying lubuntu 16.04 beta2 and have the problem where splash screen does not show passphrase entry screen, bug  launchpad 1530548 does anyone know of a workaround which shows the splash screen ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1359689 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "duplicate for #1530548 cryptsetup password prompt not shown" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359689
<daedric> sruli: i press insert and it works for me, it happened a couple of time
<trijntje> sruli: hit arrow up
<sruli> i know that, i am looking for soloution which will show the GUI
<sruli> is there a solution for that?
<daedric> sruli: the one I indicate shows the gui and according to what trijntje it seems that pretty much any hit to a non alphanum key is displaying the gui
<sruli> for me inseret or any other key shows the text entry
<sruli> how can i figure out why its not showing the gui?
<daedric> no idea, did you look up the launchpad bug ubottu pasted
<Bluefoxicy> stuff still needs gstreamer0.10, even though gstreamer 1.0 is used by everything o.o
<sruli> the workarounds there are to show text entry
<Bluefoxicy> ah it's only gir
<Bluefoxicy> bluez-gstreamer wine1.6
<Royal_mc> hello, i have a problems with flash player in chromium, I`m using ubuntu 16.04.maybe someone can help me?
<k1l> what issues? it works here
<k1l> dont get confused with warez websites making fake errormessages wanting you to download a (windows) virus :)
<Royal_mc> ??
<Frantic> Hi guys, I've installed the 16.04 beta2 as an upgrade from 14.04. I run Ubuntu with i3wm (tiling window manager). Can anyone please tell me why now when I run unity-control-center most icons from there are gone?
<Frantic> Also, my keyboard media keys no longer work, volume up/down used to work in 14.04, but not in 16.04. Any idea what to look for on that front?
<Frantic> I've verified that I'm getting the rigth XF86AudioRaiseVolume keys with xev
<Royal_mc> hello, i have a problems with flash player in chromium, I`m using ubuntu 16.04.maybe someone can help me?
<Royal_mc> so nobody have the same problem?
<k1l> Royal_mc: i answered you.
<Royal_mc> k1l, yes some websites is working but some no
<Royal_mc> Please Update Adobe FlashOur site requires the latest version
<Royal_mc> and it is not fake sites
<Royal_mc> like bet365.com
<k1l> works here
<Royal_mc> I`m just installed clean daily release, in bet365 is not working
<Royal_mc> Please Update Adobe FlashOur site requires the latest version
<Royal_mc> maybe i need to install some packages ?
<k1l> Royal_mc: is flashplugin-installer installed?
<Royal_mc> I think no, because i`m just installed 16.04
<Royal_mc> so maybe you can give me terminal command?
<k1l> then install that package
<Royal_mc> flashplugin-installer is already the newest version (11.2.202.577ubuntu1).
<Royal_mc> flashplugin-installer set to manually installed.
<Royal_mc> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Royal_mc> and i cannot watch live sport streams
<Royal_mc> Adobe Flash Player v10.1 or above is required for you to watch this video.
<Royal_mc> so only me have this problem??
<k1l> reload the browser after install
<Royal_mc> that package was already installed...
<Frantic> Hi guys, I've installed the 16.04 beta2 as an upgrade from 14.04. I run Ubuntu with i3wm (tiling window manager). Can anyone please tell me why now when I run unity-control-center most icons from there are gone?
<Frantic> I really don't mind that, but some other gnome stuff is not working and I'm guesing something is not set up properly, but I have no idea what
<recon_dsk> Frantic: I did not read the "Why upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04 is broken " message, but maybe you should :)
<Frantic> recon_dsk: Right, I didn't upgrade per se, I just reinstalled
<Frantic> recon_dsk: I realized that having a 2yr over upgrade will leave the system with a lot of junk files, so I just reinstalled
<recon_dsk> Frantic: haa, ok , I misunderstood what you where saying. But cant help regards the software center, xubuntu user here.  I can only suggest you look in some system logs to see if you can find some specific error messages.
<recon_dsk> Frantic: maybe something in var/log/syslog or something like  var/log/unity-control-center
<sruli>  am trying lubuntu 16.04 beta2 and have the problem where splash screen does not show passphrase entry screen, bug  1530548, the wrokarounds there are to show text entry, does anyone know of a workaround which shows the GUI splash screen ?
<ubottu> bug 1359689 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "duplicate for #1530548 cryptsetup password prompt not shown" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359689
<sruli> that bug is for ubuntu vivid, the work arounds there did not help me
<nicomachus> I'm getting an error from the Chrome repo (again) about an insecure hash algorithm (SHA1). Anyone else?
<dax> nicomachus: error or warning? chrome as in the browser or as in chrome remote desktop or something else?
<nicomachus> from apt during update
<nicomachus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/15619364/
<dax> that's a non-fatal warning isn't it?
<Pici> warnings usually ar
<dax> if so, it's been giving that warning since it stopped erroring on March 18th
<Pwnna> so i see that openjdk-7 has been removed
<Pwnna> is there a way to install it still?
<Pwnna> i need it to build android
<Fritigern> Won;t it build with Oracle Java 7?
<noobadmin> hi, people, I need help bringing up a new bridge interface. I'm on 16.04 and I edited /etc/network/interfaces to add 'br0' using dhcp and set 'bridge_ports em0', when I bring it up with 'ifup br0' it works but I lost connectivity
<noobadmin> and I can see on the router a lot of 'arp who-has' and 'arp reply' but nothing else... can somebody help me a bit? I don't know what else to check
<Pwnna> Fritigern: not afaik
<Pwnna> has to be openjdk-7
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-05
<DocPlatypus> who here is running the 16.04 pre-release as their day-to-day system, and is logging in with either GNOME 3 or GNOME Classic (GNOME 3 with an interface more like 2.x)?
<squinty> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<DocPlatypus> squinty: I am considering upgrading because of an issue I am having with GNOME Shell wedging at the lock screen after unlocking, and was wondering if there are any big gotchas with that setup and/or if this specific issue has been addressed
<shurtagul> Anyone know a fix to this bug for unity 8 lxc? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8-lxc/+bug/1425494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1425494 in unity8-lxc (Ubuntu) "unity8-lxc session fails to start, returns to non-reacting lightdm greeter" [High,Triaged]
<greyhilow> How does one configure bonding via libteamd in xenial?
<thunfisch> Hi! I want to capture audio via ALSA & ffmpeg on a 16.04 server. I can only acces alsamixer with root privilege, ffmpeg fails because it can't see the hw:0 device. how would i best allow a normal user to acces the device?
<thunfisch> ah, found it - add the user to the 'audio' group. thanks anway!
<jubo2> Somebody has changed GNU grep default behaviour in the 16.04 ?
<jubo2> I just get info that "Binary file freenode_##economics.log matches"
<jubo2> instead of it printing out the matching lines
<k1l_> what command did you use?
<lordievader> Is it a binary file?
<lordievader> What is the output of 'file freenode_##economics.log'.
<jubo2> 'grep "regexgoeshere" filename.log
<jubo2> lordievader: It is standard irc log made by Konversation
<jubo2> so should be just UTF-8 all along
<lordievader> Sure, but what is the output ;)
<jubo2> ahh.. I saw wrong
<jubo2> lordievader: freenode_##economics.log: UTF-8 Unicode text, with very long lines, with overstriking
<lordievader> Hmm, you would suppose grep to read those just fine.
<jubo2> lordievader: that's what it's been doing all these years
<lordievader> jubo2: So what command did you use exactly?
<jubo2> I know this looks bad
<jubo2> 'cat freenode_##economics.log | grep "will be insulted before it ends"
<jubo2> The sentence I am looking for is "##politics exists so the each and every participant will be insulted before it ends."
<jubo2> is from Apotheker Jubohi's walls of answers in the box marked "Why does ##politics exist"
<k1l_> is the output form cat freenode_##economics.log  correct?
<k1l_> or is konversation using binary stuff that cant be read?
<jubo2> Seems to be printing the log since year 2012
<k1l_> jubo2: test it please
<jubo2> I have older logs somewhere
<k1l_> jubo2: maybe the kde guys changed to binary logs?
<jubo2> it print out all
<jubo2> end end without problem
 * lordievader sees misusage of cats
<jubo2> k1l_: dude. Why?
<jubo2> sometimes I even properly apply cats
<k1l_> grep "will be insulted before it ends" /path/to/file.log works
<jubo2> k1l_:  nope
<jubo2> "Binary file freenode_##economics.log matches"
<jubo2> instead of the matching line
<jubo2> this was standard default behavior
<jubo2> and I don't get it why it is now changed
<jubo2> and it isnt binary
<jubo2> it is UTF-8 text
<jubo2> there is no sense that the Konversation people would break stuff like this
<k1l_> jubo2: works here with grep and my hexchat logs
<k1l_> so i guess the konversation logs are rubbish
<jubo2> nor the grep people
<jubo2> k1l_: Konversation bestest irc client
<k1l_> lol
<lordievader> This might screw up your terminal, but what happens when you issue: grep --binary-files=text "some string" /path/to/file
<lordievader> ?
<k1l_> what brings you "file logfile.log"?
<jubo2> k1l_: it says what I said
<jubo2> UTF-8 encoded Unicode text
<TJ-> jubo2: try "iconv -t ASCII freenode_##economics.log | grep "will be insulted before it ends"
<lordievader> Ah: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/19907/what-makes-grep-consider-a-file-to-be-binary
<jubo2> lordievader: that prints
<jubo2> the line I'm looking for
<jubo2> TJ-: I don't want ASCII, I want mah usual UTF-8
<k1l_> jubo2: that logfile is broken
<jubo2> ASCII doesn't contain enough chars for reasonable logging of irc and similar network
<jubo2> damn.
<jubo2> One thing I should disclose
<TJ-> jubo2: try "iconv -t UTF-8 freenode_##economics.log | less "+/will be insulted before it ends"
<jubo2> I moved the log files using 'tar cvzf irc-logs-date.tar.gz *.log'
<jubo2> but it'd really be weird if tar or gzip was mangling the files
<jubo2> hmm..
<jubo2> I have the old OS intact
<jubo2> on another hard drive
<jubo2> that slides in and out from to slot by the side if the cover is not attached
<jubo2> I should prlly boot to there at some point and see if the problem reproduces
<jubo2> I /j konversation
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<LogicalDash> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey LogicalDash
<touil> Hello, I have a question about cpufreq in ubuntu 16.04
<touil> I'm running it on a netbook with atom n450 processor, and I cannot manage to force the cpu to run at only 1GHz.
<BluesKaj> touil, ondemand is usually the default
<touil> BluesKaj: thank you for your answer. I used to install indicator-cpufreq on my old ubuntu 12.04, which allowed me to switch between conservative, performance... and to force the usage of only 1667 Mhz, or only 1333 Mhz or 1GHz. But now, clicking on 1Ghz does not set the frequency to 1Ghz anymore. Furthermore, cpufreq-info says that 1GHz frequency  is used 0% of time.
<BluesKaj> touil, think it's a bit early in the game for cpufreq-utils to adapt to 16.04 , you may have to live with the auto settings for now
<touil> BluesKaj: Is it a kernel issue or something else ?
<BluesKaj> touil,  no idea
<touil> Do you know if there is an irc channel dedicated to cpufreq-utils ?
<lordievader> touil: What is the output of 'grep FREQ /boot/config-<kernel-version>'?
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<touil> Do I need to reinstall cpu-frequtils for that ?
<lordievader> touil: No.
<touil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15628875/
<lordievader> Your kernel should support it.
<touil> So I don't know why I can't force userspace 1GHz.
<lordievader> What command are you using?
<touil> sudo cpufreq-set -c 0 -f 1000000
<lordievader> What happens when you set it to the powersave govenor?
<touil> Command ?
<lordievader> sudo cpufreq-set -g powersave
<touil> Oddly enough, now it looks like 1000 Mhz is in use... I uninstalled cpufreqd. Do you think it has something to do with it ?
<lordievader> It shoudn't
<lordievader> shouldn't*
<touil> Well now, everything seems to work.
<touil> Thank you everyone for your help.
<malu72> hello. is it possible to install openjdk 7 on ubuntu 16.04? It got removed from the repos but it is needed to compile android
<TJ-> malu72: strange, I have a 16.04 chroot from March 5th that does have openjdk-7 ... I've asked in #ubuntu-devel for you
<malu72> TJ-, it was removed on the 30th of March
<teward> malu72: you can always try and grab the older copy and manual install
<teward> that's always a 'possible' way, though it's very painful to maintain
<malu72> right, and all the dependencies
<teward> mhm
<malu72> really bad move because now omnirom and cyanoenmod and maybe others cannot be compiled anymore
<TJ-> bug 1563986
<ubottu> bug 1563986 in radare2-bindings (Ubuntu) "openjdk-7 removal for 16.04 LTS" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1563986
<TJ-> malu72: might be a good idea to ask 'doko' in #ubuntu-devel since I can't find any mailing-list or irc log discussions about it, so far
<TJ-> from my March 5th chroot, there are a lot of reverse-depends on openjdk-7-jre, so I presume they've all been upgraded to openjdk-8-jre
<malu72> probably
<malu72> which might bring problems to you as well
<malu72> TJ-, maybe there was no discussion. I saw the launchpad bug and one guy just removed it. at least in the bug there was no discussion about it
<malu72> *report
<Slashman> hello, is there any plan to update zfs on xenial from 0.6.5.4 to 0.6.5.6 before the release?
<Slashman> the build is successful on http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/z/zfs-linux/xenial/amd64/ for this version
<krytarik> Slashman: But for 'spl-linux' it's not, which it depends on: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/s/spl-linux/xenial/amd64/ , http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#zfs-linux
<Slashman> krytarik: oh right, any idea how I can find any ticket associated with this issue?
<krytarik> Slashman: Looks like you might have to file one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/spl-linux/+filebug
<krytarik> Slashman: Also, this is more suited for #ubuntu-devel.
<krytarik> Slashman: However, you might also comment on LP bug 1561165.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1561165 in zfs-linux (Ubuntu) "[FFe] upgrade to 0.6.5.6 for critical fixes and grub compatibility" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1561165
<Slashman> krytarik: thanks
<shane__> running kubuntu 16.04 beta and it locks up when I connect an external monitor. Completely freezes.  Where do I start in solving this problem?
<pesari> hey.. anyone else having time synchronization problems with xenial-proposed kernel 4.4.0-17? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1564951
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1564951 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-timesyncd: Failed to call clock_adjtime(): Invalid argument" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<oparoz> Hello, can we also ask about KDE in here? QT related issues which make the desktop crash on startup
<k1l_> oparoz: sure. but i dont know if the #kubuntu guys have an own unstable channel
<oparoz> k1l_: This channel was mentioned in #kubuntu :)
<oparoz> I reported a bug using the KDE crash reporter and it ended up upstream which said it was distro specific, so I'm looking at a way to reinstall all QT plugins
<EvilPython> Sup
<EvilPython> Merp
<xatr0z> hi! i have ubuntu 15.10 running in an lxc container and want to upgrade it to 16.04. I dont have do_release_upgrade. Can i safely do s/vivid/xenial on /etc/apt/sources.list and do an apt-get upgrade / dist-upgrade / clean/ autoclean? Or will this break anything?
<teward> xatr0z: do-release-upgrade
<teward> that is not 'do_release_upgrade'
<teward> underscore vs. dashes
<xatr0z> dont have that either :)
<xatr0z> the lxc container ia a really slimmed down version of ubuntu
<jtaylor> xatr0z: it should work
<jtaylor> disable your ppa's first and you might end up with some obsolete packages not removed
<jtaylor> xatr0z: but if its a continaer why not just create a new one with 16.04?
<jtaylor> also you could install do-release-update
<Copyrighted> Stuck in a login loop
<Copyrighted> Should I be more specific?
<Copyrighted> Is anybody even on?
<k1l> Copyrighted: more info, more help. what error? what says the log? .....
<Copyrighted> it starts to login, then the screen blacks out and returns to login screen
<k1l> loginto tty1 and see what belongs to root:root with "ls -al"
<Copyrighted> apparently xorg.conf belongs to root:root
<k1l> no, in your users home?
<k1l> do you login as root?
<Copyrighted> I really don't know
<k1l> you dont know where you looked? are you sure a beta is the right thing?
<Copyrighted> I switched due to needing the nvidia-361 drivers
<Copyrighted> I can't scroll up in my tty1, so I can't exactly find my login permissions
<k1l> what is the result of "whoami"?
<k1l> and what is the result of "pwd"?
<Copyrighted> my main user
<hdpb> I have global menus set to "default" but i don't have any menus in Inkscape or Gimp. I did a clean install with my existing home folder last night.
<k1l> Copyrighted: ok, another approach: test if the guestuser works on login screen
<k1l> hdpb: try to set the setting for global menus back and forth. maybe the setting just needs to be set correctly?
<Copyrighted> I got something: lsb systems management engine failed
<hdpb> k1l: No luck. I tried choosing manually and choosing "reset to default"
<Copyrighted> k1l: I just tried guest session, it was no good
<k1l> Copyrighted: then look into the xorg log and syslog what is going on.
<Copyrighted> how do I access the xorg log? It seems like all I can find are folders.
<k1l> they are in /var/log/
<k1l> you could use "cat" on cli to look at them. or "less"
<Copyrighted> but that is a folder, I don't know what to access in there
<k1l> syslog and Xorg.0.log are inside that folder
<k1l> i really dont think a beta is the right os for you. better reinstall 15.10 when that worked for you.
<Copyrighted> I would, but I don't have the equipment i would need to do that. I lost my jump drive.
<Copyrighted> kl1: I got the error report. CRITICAL **: session_get_login1_session_id: assertion 'session != NULL' failed. That is what i found in the error report.
<Copyrighted> so I have this error message: CRITICAL **: session_get_login1_session_id: assertion 'session != NULL' failed. And I don't know what to do about it. GUI Login doesn't work at all.
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-06
<greyhilow> What should I set 'base-installer/kernel/image' in preseed for xenial to? Previous versions accepted "linux-server" but thats no longer an option/
<pesari> greyhilow: linux-server was actually linux-generic in trusty, just use the default (generic)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<tahaan> Does anybody know what the status of multi-monitor support is for Kubuntu 16.04 ?
<tahaan> Particularly on Intel GPUs?
<lotuspsychje> todays netbook screenshot: http://lotuspsychje.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-16-04-64bit-Development-branch-601374206
<dasjoe> Were there any recent changes about how bitmapped fonts are scaled? I'm using ProFont, it's getting antialiased since my last aptitude upgrade
<dasjoe> Ampelbein: indiablo?
<nicomachus> dasjoe: can you use apts list option to see what changes were made in your last upgrade?
<dasjoe> nicomachus: here's the log from /var/log/aptitude: http://paste.debian.net/425159/
<nicomachus> dasjoe: looks like lines 44, 45, and 46 would be of interest.
<dasjoe> nicomachus: I can't see any relevant changes in fontconfig's changelog
<nicomachus> also 72,73,74
<gsagie_> Hello, i am using Ubuntu 16.04 desktop with Dell XPS 13 and it keeps freezing every few seconds, in dmesgi keep getting gpu hangs
<gsagie_> can anyone help me with this? i tried searching and everything says disable DRI but i can't find how to do it in Ubuntu 16.04
<hep7> hello
<hep7> what is new in 16.04 UI-wise?
<hep7> what makes 16.04 better than 14.04?
<BluesKaj> hep7, you have to try it out for youirself , the changes are too numerous to be listed here
<hep7> BluesKaj: you mean UI-wise?
<BluesKaj> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-14.04-16.04-Xeon-E5
<hep7> BluesKaj: thanks
<M-alex_mayorga> ¡Hola! I have http://askubuntu.com/questions/750229/attempting-to-re-install-ubuntu-results-in-blank-gray-screen on 16.04 and the suggestions there have not helped =( Any ideas?
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-07
<Guest0> hi all.  im having trouble with installing server to a multipath target. i'm using the "install disk-device/././." option, but not getting a multipath device in the partitioning step.. going to another tty and running multipath -l shows me "mpatha is being ignored". there's no xenial bugs regarding multipath on launchpad.  can anyone suggest the next step in diagnosing why mpatha is being ignored?
<Fudge> does anyone know if xenial universe exists?
<krytarik> Fudge: Of course.
<Fudge> ok, just was getting a sum mismatch on use.archive.ubuntu.com
<krytarik> Fudge: Try again later, or try a different mirror.
<Pwnna> is there any way to get openjdk7 back in 16.04?
<EOBeav> I'm sure there will be a ppa to get it
<Pwnna> i guess i can make that ppa >_>
<lotuspsychje> kernel freeze today
<PETsounds> Hai, any reason why Xenial are not using Ffmpeg 3 ?
<lotuspsychje> !info ffmpeg xenial
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:2.8.6-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 1271 kB, installed size 1891 kB
<lotuspsychje> !latest | PETsounds
<ubottu> PETsounds: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<dax> because ffmpeg 3 came out on February 15th, which is pretty late in the release cycle to be pulling in new major versions of widely-used packages, i expect
<ladyTalus> Regards.
<lotuspsychje> ladyTalus: few weeks indeed
<ladyTalus> All the best coders are hard at work right around the clock right now.
<ladyTalus> It should be good.
<lotuspsychje> ladyTalus: its already good
<lotuspsychje> running daily here pretty stable
<ladyTalus> I've chosen to stick with 15.10 until doing a full upgrade.
<lotuspsychje> http://lotuspsychje.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-16-04-64bit-Development-branch-598369242
<ladyTalus> That does look impressive.
<ladyTalus> I always encourage the coders to get the first impression right. Give the user a good "wow" moment when they enter the fold.
<lotuspsychje> http://lotuspsychje.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-16-04-64bit-Development-branch-601374206
<lotuspsychje> and here my netbook
<ladyTalus> that's unity?
<lotuspsychje> yep
<ladyTalus> the netbook has no problem with it?
<lotuspsychje> ladyTalus: with a tweaked launcher to bottom
<lotuspsychje> ladyTalus: 4gig ram and samsung 850 pro ssd inside, unity is like a rocket :p
<ladyTalus> which cpu?
<lotuspsychje> 6sec boot, 3 sec halt
<ladyTalus> which CPU?
<lotuspsychje> ladyTalus: amd ft1
<ladyTalus> single thread passmark = ?
<ladyTalus> my mini pc handles like a dream but my single thread passmark is over 1000.
<ladyTalus> however the cpu is not so overpowered that i feel as though i am never pushing it.
<lotuspsychje> ladyTalus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15664405/
<ladyTalus> what do you call the cpu when you buy it?
<ladyTalus> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+E-300+APU
<ladyTalus> yours is only 1GHz.
<ladyTalus> that there is 1.3.
<ladyTalus> But look how low the single thread is even at 300MHz more.
<ladyTalus> 342 single thread??
<ladyTalus> when you check for software updates how long does it take to complete?
<lotuspsychje> ladyTalus: that depends how big the updates are
<lotuspsychje> ladyTalus: on ssd everything goes fsater
<ladyTalus> but doesn't anything meaningful on that PC lag badly?
<lotuspsychje> faster
<lotuspsychje> nop
<ladyTalus> what if you use something like veracrypt? It must take 5 minutes just to mount a container.
<lotuspsychje> ladyTalus: its a netbook... i dont use heavy works on it
<ladyTalus> i've never seen someone satisfied with a CPU with a single thread score of less than 350.
<ladyTalus> for reference, the broadwell celeron has a single thread of 800 or so.
<lotuspsychje> you focus too much on cpu
<lotuspsychje> i rather have an overal smooth system
<ladyTalus> i browse with a dual core 1.9GHz and when i look at system monitor i see both cores getting a good workout
<ladyTalus> just browsing around the web.
<lotuspsychje> ladyTalus: how fast does your pc unpack a 4gig rar?
<ladyTalus> Never yet tried. I have a speedy mSATA and 8GB of RAM.
<lotuspsychje> ladyTalus: wich hd brand?
<ladyTalus> But I don't feel like my system is overpowered except for having at least 2GB more RAM than I ever need.
<ladyTalus> Kingston.
<lotuspsychje> ssd?
<ladyTalus> Yes. It's an mSATA. I'll show you.
<ladyTalus> http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Notebooks-Ultrabooks-SMS200S3-60G/dp/B00COFMPAM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1460011420&sr=8-1&keywords=kingston+msata+60gb
<lotuspsychje> nice
<ladyTalus> It's an impressive piece of technology and only $40 now.
<ladyTalus> For an extra 60GB you can get the 120GB for only $52.
<lotuspsychje> i payed 94 for my samsung pro 850 128gig
<ladyTalus> how long ago?
<lotuspsychje> yesterday
<lotuspsychje> 94 euro that is
<ladyTalus> Really??
<ladyTalus> You bought it yesterday?
<lotuspsychje> yep
<ladyTalus> Your netbook was bought yesterday?
<lotuspsychje> plugged my evo in my desktop
<ladyTalus> or upgraded yesterday?
<ladyTalus> Oh.
<lotuspsychje> upgraded
<ladyTalus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDt42Vs-teI&list=PLhj6R3nBEgyIdyIVKV2XDfDUdyhcWsWpw&index=11&nohtml5=False
<ladyTalus> Listen here and tell me how that sounds on your headphones or speakers.
<ladyTalus> I just upgraded my sound card by plugging in a USB device as shown here:
<ladyTalus> http://www.amazon.com/Behringer-UCA202-Audio-Interface/dp/B000KW2YEI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1460011712&sr=8-1&keywords=behringer+usb+sound
<ladyTalus> Now my sound settings as configured for Digital Stereo Out.
<ladyTalus> The sound quality is an outstanding and a noticeable improvement from using the sound card built in my PC.
<lotuspsychje> ladyTalus: perhaps we should move this to #ubuntu-discuss, keep the room free for xenial issues :p
<Light_> How is the beta looking is it looking like the LTS release will be good or bad?
<Light_> Can you download a beta or alpha of 16.04?
<server_> Hello. Kernel update linux-image-4.4.0-16-generic broke my DELL Inspiron 7599. VLC stopped working and VPN stopped working, also on reboot only got black screen.  I did apt-get purge of that kernel but VLC and vpn are still not working.  How can I fix?  I tried to reinstall linux-image-4.4.0-14-generic in case that would fix things but it could not be reinstalled.
<server_> DELL Inspiron has skylake and nvidia geforce gtx.
<dioioib> I just had a crash trying to install 16.04 beta 2. Wouldn't figure a crash before I even started using 16.04 beta.
<tracker9> hello. Could u tell me which server of x11 is present in 16.04?
<sgbirch> Where is the best place to get a docker container with ubuntu 16.04 installed? ubuntu:16.04 has no networking installed
<server_> X.Org X Server 1.17.3
<server_> Release Date: 2015-10-26
<server_> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
<server_> sgbirch, what do you mean no networking installed?
<sgbirch> root@fbc5ea8d571f:/usr/bin# ifconfig
<sgbirch> bash: ifconfig: command not found
<TJ-> sgbirch: "ip addr show"
<sgbirch> root@02b58caaaff9:/# ip addr show
<sgbirch> bash: ip: command not found
<sgbirch> I created the container like this: docker run -ti ubuntu:16.04 /bin/bash
<tracker9> server_, that's kinda old
<TJ-> sgbirch: is the PATH set as you'd expect; are the packages installed (net-tools, iproute2) ?
<sgbirch> The path looks good, net-tools and iproute2 are both installed
<sgbirch> oh .. hang on, I was on trusty and not in a container .. one set
<sgbirch> correction! the PATH is correct, net-tools and iproute2 are not installed
<bittin-> Ubuntu and Debian isos updated at work :)
<bittin-> now waiting for the 16.04 isos :)
<server_> tracker9, really?  This is from an beta 2 iso I installed a week ago.
<server_> I fixed the vlc... the issue was needing to switch to nvidia chips using prime-select nvidia.
<tracker9> server_, how could i check version bundled in daily ISO?
<server_> From a terminal, I typed:  startx --version
<server_> it gave the versions at the start.  I don't know how to check the daily ISO builds for what is included.
<server_> (never new there were daily isos)
<TJ-> sgbirch: it looks like the -core builds stopped at end of March, and also, that the 16.04 builds do not contain a lot of packages that the 14.04, etc., images do contain (been looking at the manifests on partner-images.canonical.com)
<tracker6> server_, next time warn that startx even with -version will launch another xsession pls
<tracker6> its 1.18.1 in daily iso
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.17.18 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<lotuspsychje> new kernel out
<server_> tracker6, sorry about that.  Didn't think it was important since it doesn't kill the active X server. :(  I will warn next time.
<server_> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.17.18 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<sgbirch> TJ-: Is there anything that can be done about it?
<TJ-> sgbirch: I've just reported bug 1567349
<ubottu> bug 1567349 in cloud-images "partner-images (for Docker, etc) seem to be missing key network packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567349
<sgbirch> thank you .. is there anything I can do to help?
<TJ-> sgbirch: I suspect it is intended from what I found
<sgbirch> TJ-: why would they want to do that?
<TJ-> sgbirch: I don't know, but you'll see the images on partner-images.canonical.com (where the Docker images are) are different to those (that include the network packages) on cloud-images.ubuntu.com, so I'd recommend you manually fetch the 16.04 image from there
<sgbirch> TJ-: I wonder if the objective is to encourage the use of LXD instead of docker
<server_> GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<sgbirch> TJ-: I know they are different animals, but many people (myself included) will be making that decision. I can use either for my current project.
<server_> I get the above message, after I installed linux-image-4.4.0-16-generic.
<TJ-> sgbirch: I wondered about the images having 'core' in their titles. Possibly its the absolute minimum image without an assumption of networking being required.
<sgbirch> TJ-: hmmm .. that would make more sense than my conspiracy theory :-)
<TJ-> sgbirch: but it does seem a bit counter when they're talked about as 'cloud' images
<TJ-> sgbirch: rather like sending the eunuchs into the harem and expecting the pitter-patter of tiny feet in 9 months time :)
<sgbirch> TJ-: lmao - perfect analogy
<sgbirch> TJ-: yeah, a cloud image with no networking is pretty strange
<TJ-> Are the images pre-configured to do IPv6 RA and SLAAC? I recall some talk of LX{C,D} images going IPv6 only; this may be related
<TJ-> sgbirch: if you're expecting IPv4 that may well explain it
<sgbirch> TJ-: how can I check?
<sgbirch> TJ-: ahh .. apt-get update works .. I had just *assumed* it had no networking
<sgbirch> TJ-: I think you nailed it, ipv6 only installed in the container
<sgbirch> TJ-: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1525420
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1525420 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "[xenial] daily server image - no network after install" [Undecided,Expired]
<TJ-> sgbirch: I don't think that bug report applies at all; that's for the ISO server install images, for bare hardware
<sgbirch> TJ-: Oh yes, sorry
<TJ-> I recall the discussion about the LXD/IPv6 only stuff in one of the ubuntu developer channels some time ago, I'll see if I can find it in my logs
<TJ-> here we go. this was in the context of LXD discussions about DHCP, dnsmasq, and lxc vs lxd
<TJ-> 2016-03-21 20:52:03     infinity        stgraber: How do guests get IPv4 connectivity?
<TJ-> 2016-03-21 20:52:20     stgraber        infinity: the guest won't have any connectivity by default except http through a minimal proxy
<TJ-> sgbirch: I'm guessing those -core images implement that... although that doesn't explain why the -core images going back to 15.04 also don't have those network packages, unless this was a build-service change that affects all release images built since
<sgbirch> TJ-: yes
<sgbirch> TJ-: it still seems like a pretty bad thing to do :-( What is the answer to the question about getting IPv4 connectivity?
<sgbirch> TJ-: I am sure I am not the last person who will stare blankly in dispair at what appears to be a completely broken container!
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<TJ-> sgbirch: I'm not clear on that; these images aren't strictly Ubuntu - these are hosted on Canonical's site so it's different
<TJ-> sgbirch: but you can see the Vivid/15.04 manifest also shows it missing those packages. Today's Trusty and Utopic builds do have the packages. https://partner-images.canonical.com/core/vivid/current/ubuntu-vivid-core-cloudimg-amd64.manifest
<TJ-> sgbirch: and those 15.04 package build dates are January, so it's not something recent
<sgbirch> TJ-: given that it has been this way for a while it is strange that google didn’t find any discussion on it. I must not have found the right search terms
<TJ-> sgbirch: you're not alone; my search-fu is usually HOT but I've not found anything. On a side-note I did find this, which might explain *how* the images are created http://cloudinit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/topics/datasources.html#no-cloud
<sjoshi> Hello, I am not able to install unity8 on ubuntu16.04 beta2
<sjoshi> its day Unable to locate package
<lotuspsychje> !unity8 | sjoshi
<ubottu> sjoshi: Unity8 is the next Unity Desktop running on Mir. It is already used on the smartphones running ubuntu-touch (!touch) and can be tested on the Desktop with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<sjoshi> say*
<sjoshi> lotuspsychje: thanks! But as soon as I run this command "sudo apt install unity8-desktop-session-mir"
<sjoshi> its say Unable to locate package
<sjoshi> I am installing it into a pendrive to see the compatability of my hardware
<lotuspsychje> sjoshi: apt-cache shows me unity8-desktop-session-mir - Unity8 desktop session for Mir
<lotuspsychje>  correctly
<sjoshi> lotuspsychje: Let me try again
<lotuspsychje> sjoshi: you mean your on the live mode right now?
<sjoshi> lotuspsychje: No I am not
<lotuspsychje> sjoshi: explain the pendrive part?
<sjoshi> lotuspsychje: I have downloaded Ubuntu16.04 and created a live USB of it
<sjoshi> Now I am trying to install unity8 desktop on it
<sjoshi> Right now, I am on Xubuntu15.10
<lotuspsychje> !info unity8-desktop-session-mir wily
<ubottu> unity8-desktop-session-mir (source: unity8-desktop-session): Unity8 desktop session for Mir. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12+15.10.20150609-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 4 kB, installed size 54 kB
<lotuspsychje> sjoshi: uname -a plz?
<sjoshi> lotuspsychje: I dont wanna experiment with my office laptop installation :)
<sjoshi> Linux shupkarn 4.2.0-35-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 15 22:15:45 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> sjoshi: but im not sure you can install unity8 on live, as you need logout/login to enter unity8
<lotuspsychje> sjoshi: physical install is recommended
<sjoshi> ahh.. ok
<lotuspsychje> sjoshi: try unity8 on your 15.10? dont like= purge?
<sjoshi> I can give it a shot on my home laptop.. it has Xubuntu15.10 but right its having h/w issue
<sjoshi> now its*
<lotuspsychje> oh wait, its xubuntu not sure how unity8 will react on that
<lotuspsychje> didnt test myself yet
<sjoshi> yeah, thats also a point to be noted :P
<sjoshi> lotuspsychje: also I have made persistence live usb, still it will not work?
<sjoshi> there is a logout option in Live USB i guess
<lotuspsychje> sjoshi: didnt test either, try it perhaps
<sjoshi> lotuspsychje: sure :)
<lotuspsychje> sjoshi: just keep in mind, usb can bottleneck your Os
<sjoshi> lotuspsychje: agree! I am js going to check hardware compatability.. with new Ubuntu + Unity(mainly display, sound and network)
<lotuspsychje> sjoshi: i tested unity8 on my 16.04 desktop, and running like a charm
<lotuspsychje> sjoshi: with basic features, more to come @ final
<sjoshi> lotuspsychje: sounds good!
<sjoshi> yah!
<sjoshi> lotuspsychje: which brand of laptop you have?
<sjoshi> for me: office: Lenovo and home:Dell
<lotuspsychje> sjoshi: acer aspire netbook
<sjoshi> hmm ok
<lotuspsychje> sjoshi: http://lotuspsychje.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-16-04-64bit-Development-branch-601374206
<sjoshi> lotuspsychje: how was the graphic performance of Unity8? light on CPU or ..?
<sjoshi> lotuspsychje: nice wallpaper..! :)
<sjoshi> looks cool
<lotuspsychje> tnx :p
<lotuspsychje> sjoshi: same feeling as unity7 for me
<sjoshi> ok
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<sgbirch> TJ-: I made some progress .. thank you for your help. It seems that apt-get install net-tools solves the problem
<BluesKaj> sgbirch, odd that wasn't installed by default...
<TJ-> sgbirch: so, that infers there was network connectivity already!
<sgbirch> TJ-: yes .. it was just no tools installed, that fooled me
<TJ-> sgbirch: so presumably the images are configured to auto-configure, so to speak. For IPv4 that'd mean DHCP enabled, via either ifupdown or NetworkManager, or if IPv6 then RA and SLAAC should be sufficient
<TJ-> sgbirch: did you check /etc/network/interfaces to see if it was pre-configured?
<sgbirch> TJ-: I just checked.  /etc/network is not present but there is a file called /etc/networks which contains one line:
<sgbirch> # symbolic names for networks, see networks(5) for more information
<sgbirch> link-local 169.254.0.0
<sgbirch> I lied .. two lines
<jonathan_zz> I currently have "timidity" slowing down my system considerable. I have no idea what started it: "timidity 27699 83.8  0.1 127488  4504 ?        RL   apr04 3797:23 /usr/bin/timidity -Os -iAD"  ---> taking about 100% (of one core, supposedly). The other core is 40% idle.  How do I discover what process started it?
<jonathan_zz> apparently it just gets started at boot
<asper> hi there. it seems that the php5-common package is no longer in the xenial sources. was is renamed or is it simply gone?
<lotuspsychje> asper: could it be php7 now on xenial?
<lotuspsychje> !info php7-common
<ubottu> Package php7-common does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> !info php7
<ubottu> Package php7 does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> !find php7
<ubottu> Found: libapache2-mod-php7.0, php7.0, php7.0-cgi, php7.0-cli, php7.0-common, php7.0-curl, php7.0-dev, php7.0-gd, php7.0-gmp, php7.0-json (and 28 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=php7&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<pcn> That probably makes the world a better place
<asper> ahh thanks!
<lotuspsychje> php7.0-common - documentation, examples and common module for PHP
<lotuspsychje> asper: cant find a php5 on xenial neither on apt-cache
<teward> lotuspsychje: asper: php5 is gone in Xenial, replaced with php7.0
<lotuspsychje> teward: ok thank you
<teward> lotuspsychje: asper: you'll need to use ppa:ondrej/php and install php5.6 or w/e it is from there
<teward> and then remove php7.0 from the repositories on Xenial
<teward> (that's Ondrej's coinstallable PHP versions PPA)
<lotuspsychje> teward: but not recommended i suppose?
<teward> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<teward> obligatory notice is obligatory
<asper> thanks. we will upgrade to 7.0
<teward> lotuspsychje: There are things which don't support php7.0 - only way to get php5.6 will be to use the PPA< but you lose all other support
<teward> (for the package)
<teward> lotuspsychje: so no, not supported, not really recommended, I think 5.6 is EOLing anyways, but don't quote me on that
<lotuspsychje> teward: yeah downgrading packages, doesnt sound like wise decision
<teward> lotuspsychje: it's not a downgrade
<teward> it's a separate package?
<teward> they're *coinstallable*
<teward> they run separately
<teward> still a much better idea to modernize your site code to php7.0 which is reportedly much faster
<lotuspsychje> right, but lets say a security hole reaches into 5.6, the user wont get official upsate/support
<lotuspsychje> update
<teward> lotuspsychje: right, that's why I still don't recommend the PPA, though AFAIK, Ondrej keeps that PPA updated...
<teward> but yes, not officially supported
<lotuspsychje> ok
<teward> lotuspsychje: FYI, the !ppa factoid I just posted?  Still applies.
<lotuspsychje> yep
<teward> (you can answer your own question you just asked there by reading the factoid)
<lotuspsychje> upp: you can already help test beta2 or daily
<lotuspsychje> upp: but for daily use its recommended to wait until final
<teward> ^
<upp> how can i help?
<lotuspsychje> upp: finding bugs, testing packages,etc
<lotuspsychje> upp: the sky is the limit and helps the community
<upp> i have to read first what daily is ( mean)
<lotuspsychje> upp: the daily images are in topic
<upp> lotuspsychje: the daily build change every day?
<teward> upp: the daily build is a respin of the ISO daily
<lotuspsychje> upp: if you install daily, you will receive the updates also, and be able to upgrade to final
<lotuspsychje> !final | upp
<ubottu> upp: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<lotuspsychje> upp: if you accept the fact your system 'could' break till final in this stage
<upp> ohh cool
<upp> i understand now
<upp> now it's only my personal computer now, so not so important
<upp> but nice to know such thing exist
<lotuspsychje> upp: ok great!
<lotuspsychje> upp: i got it installed both on desktop + netbook working like a rocket
<lotuspsychje> nothing broken yet
<upp> ^^cool
<teward> install once, and then `apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade` daily and you'll be fine
<teward> or, reinstall the ISO daily for daily testing
<upp> tewar: or, reinstall the ISO daily for daily testing -> that's only if i want to test something in daily?
<lotuspsychje> teward: ^
<upp> if i install daily today, and tomorrow i run sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade i get the new daily?
<lotuspsychje> upp: daily means the most up to date packages inserted
<lotuspsychje> upp: so if you install a daily, you will receive latest updates via apt-get also
<lotuspsychje> upp: the daily just follows the progress
<lotuspsychje> upp: if your system breaks somehow, and you reinstall daily iso, your back in business
<upp> thanks for answer, i thought it a daily new image because the one i download now is released today :-)
<upp> now i understand very well
<upp> thank you so much
<lotuspsychje> upp: good luck and welcome to the ubuntu (xenial) experience
<upp> i will try to find time to start developing for ubuntu ;-)
<upp> it will be a pleasure for me
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | upp thank you
<ubottu> upp thank you: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<lotuspsychje> upp: the #ubuntu-touch guys can always need a help aswell
<upp> i will try my best, but first i have to understand more
<teward> lotuspsychje_: I was pinged?
<teward> oh
<lotuspsychje_> upp: wanted to know more on daily
<devslash> is Ubuntu 16.04 locked from any new changes between now and when it will be released later this month ?
<dax> The 16.04 release schedule is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule . Most stuff is frozen for release by now, but there's still polishing and bugfixing going on.
<devslash> is anyone here ?
<dax> So, it's not stable/unchanging, but it is getting there.
<devslash> ok thanks
<dax> If you're asking because you want to upgrade important stuff, the answer would still be "no that's a terrible idea"
<dax> we've had stuff come up *very* late in the cycle that needed fixing before, the next couple of weeks are not just a formality
<dax> (personally, the Ubuntu servers I have at work are on 14.04 and won't be going to 16.04 until 16.04.1, assuming we decide to upgrade them)
<dax> (for desktop users on 14.04, I'd probably wait until a week after release, or 16.04.1, depending on risk aversion)
<ratrace> Hello. Trying out 16.04. Previously (in 15.10 eg.) I could alt-tab between different program windows and alt-` between windows of the same program. This latter behavior is absent in 16.04. Is this a bug?
<nacc> ratrace: i think it got fixed this AM
<nacc> ratrace: trying to find you a bug #
<ratrace> nacc: it's okay if it's a bug. I Was afraid it's a "feature" of the so called "evolving" and "progressing" GNOME... :)
<nacc> ratrace: no, i believe it was an xorg issue, actually, fixed now
<ratrace> great, thanks for confirming and checking!
<nacc> ratrace: yeah, that's based purely on my IRC logs mind you :)
<ratrace> :)
<strahl> Hi, will Ubuntu 16.04 include a working version of mir? (able to support 3d games)
<k1l_> !unity8
<ubottu> Unity8 is the next Unity Desktop running on Mir. It is already used on the smartphones running ubuntu-touch (!touch) and can be tested on the Desktop with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<k1l_> strahl: neither wayland nor mir are productionready for desktops. they just gained first support by nvidia, for example.
<k1l_> nvidia just released a driver with _first_ support for walynad and mir.
<strahl> k1l_ if my graphics card is Nvidia, should it work?
<k1l_> you need to get that driver from the nvidia website. and i think there is only the lxc version of unity8 and mir available now.
<strahl> k1l_ ok. And nouveau?
<strahl> k1l_ should it work just like in X windows?
<k1l_> no
<k1l_> its still in development, as said above.
<strahl> k1l_ ok, thank you for the information!
<k1l_> you could ask in #ubuntu-mir for the exact state. but i doubt they will say "its just like x works now"
<strahl> k1l_ ok, thank you! :)
<devslash> how do I move the unity taskbar in 16.04 ?
<k1l_> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher launcher-position Bottom
<k1l_> devslash: ^
<devslash> I thought that it was built into the GUI in 16.04 but you could do that command in older versions of ubuntu
<k1l_> no
<k1l_> the patch to enable it was just included into the unity version that is shipped with 16.04. you cant do that on older ubuntus without using a pathced version or patch it manually
<devslash>  can you change Bottom to any direction like Top or Right ?
<k1l> try it
<k1l> i only know of Bottom and Left
<devslash> so it doesnt go into effect until you restart X....
<devslash> nope
<devslash> it only allows for Top and Left
<k1l> not Top, Bottom
<devslash> err sorry
<devslash> bottom and left
<devslash> not top or right
<devslash> so what do you need to do to install this patch in 15.10
<devslash> I like the launcher at the bottom a little better
<k1l> build unity yourself  with that patch included
<devslash> ahh... sounds a little compalicated
<devslash> sudo killall Xorg
<devslash> I heard about a programmer who tried to end it all by rm -rf self...
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-08
<VinceVon> hey all, new here, what are your thoughts for 16.04? worth upgrading? I'm on 15.10
<slackho> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-xenial-xerus-default-wallpapers-revealed-gallery-502692.shtml
<screennamez> hi all. running 16.04 on asus laptop . cant get any videos to run full screen. any thoughts?
<lotuspsychje> screennamez: clean install or upgrade?
<screennamez> clean
<lotuspsychje> screennamez: what graphics card chipset and driver loaded please?
<lotuspsychje> screennamez: sudo lshw -C video, and additional drivers section shows active drivers/available
<screennamez> Hardware Lister (lshw) - B.02.17 usage: lshw [-format] [-options ...]        lshw -version          -version        print program version (B.02.17)  format can be         -html           output hardware tree as HTML         -xml            output hardware tree as XML         -short          output hardware paths         -businfo        output bus information  options can be         -class CLASS    only show a certain class of h
<lotuspsychje> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> screennamez: correct command entered? sudo lshw -C video
<screennamez> *-display                       description: VGA compatible controller        product: Sky Lake Integrated Graphics        vendor: Intel Corporation        physical id: 2        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0        version: 07        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pciexpress msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom        configuration: driver=i915_bpo latency=0        resources: irq:125 memory:de0000
<screennamez> ive tryed all 16 x 9 resolutions and in both vlc and dragon i can only play videos in a small frame
<lotuspsychje> screennamez: are you up to date to latest kernel also?
<lotuspsychje> screennamez: uname -a
<screennamez> 4.4.0-17-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 29 17:17:28 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> screennamez: ok looking good mate
<lotuspsychje> screennamez: is it hybrid graphics card with nvidia, or just your skylake one
<screennamez> not sure
<screennamez> this is the asus xc305c
<screennamez> it goes to 3800 res
<lotuspsychje> screennamez: check your additional drivers section, see if nvidia drivers show up
<trevor_s> anyone know a way to install encrypted volumes alongside windows 10 using the FULL live cd?
<lotuspsychje> trevor_s: clean install or upgrade?
<trevor_s> I can only do it with minimal ISO and this laptop doesn't have ethernet so minimal isn't an option
<trevor_s> clean install of ubuntu with encrypted LUKS
<trevor_s> win10 aready installed with bitlocker
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | trevor_s did you check on this:
<ubottu> trevor_s did you check on this:: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<screennamez> skylake gt2
<trevor_s> lotuspsychje, RAID? that doesn't seem relevant
<screennamez> Mesa DRI Intel (R) HD Graphics 515 (Skylake GT2(
<lotuspsychje> screennamez: ok good
<lotuspsychje> !bug | screennamez file a new one mate
<ubottu> screennamez file a new one mate: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<screennamez> will do thanks
<lotuspsychje> trevor_s: what happens exactly at your ubuntu setup?
<trevor_s> lotuspsychje, if i use the full installation ISO i cant create encrypted volumes(LUKS) when windows is already installed
<trevor_s> this will be a dual boot scenerio
<trevor_s> i can do this using the minimal installer... but i cant use the minimal installer on this pc because there is no ethernet port
<trevor_s> and the minimal installer doesn't have wifi drivers
<lotuspsychje> trevor_s: yes, but what happens at a regular install
<trevor_s> at the regular installer the option to run alongside windows makes the options for creating encrypted volumes greyed out
<trevor_s> and if you go to 'do something else' there isn't an option to create encrypted volumes
<lotuspsychje> trevor_s: could this be related to your issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-crypto/+bug/1523194
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1523194 in partman-crypto (Ubuntu) "Can't install /home into separate LUKS encrypted volume" [High,Triaged]
<brianx> newbie question, the gnome software center in 16.04b2 seems to be missing almost everything.  for example, apache2 is missing from the software center but shows just fine in apt-cache search apache2 any clues what i'm missing?  my googlefoo is getting most of this crap but calling your installer "software" makes googleing hard.
<lotuspsychje> brianx, k1l just tested on gnome-software no apache2 found, apt-cache search apache2 shows
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@R00TBOOK:~$ apt-cache search apache2
<lotuspsychje> apache2 - Apache HTTP Server
<brianx> yes, that is my question.  what have i done wrong that it's not in the gui?
<trevor_s> lotuspsychje, thanks but that doesn't apply to dual boot scenerios
<trevor_s> which is what im faced with
<lotuspsychje> brianx: 16.04 is still under development, perhaps things will get fixxed on final
<lotuspsychje> trevor_s: well i didnt test encryption on 16.04 yet, if you cant bypass your situation, i would strongly suggest a new bug
<brianx> oh boy, we're 2 weeks from final and features are frozen.  lotuspsychje, do you think this should be reported?  seems kinda obvious and someone would know.
<lotuspsychje> brianx: even on final release, bugs will keep comming in mate..
<lotuspsychje> brianx: this is why the community can help find new bugs, experience in the real field
<brianx> lotuspsychje: so do you think i should report a bug?
<k1l> yes
<brianx> ok, will do.
<k1l> i doubt someone from the devs will be searching for apache in the software center.
<brianx> lol, quite probably.  takes a newb to find something simple but big.
<lotuspsychje> brianx: thats what ubuntu is about, everyone can help novice to expert
<trevor_s> 16.04 kubuntu LIVE cd only live boots and doesn't install?
<trevor_s> wtf
<trevor_s> im having the worst luck ever
<brianx> trevor_s: the full desktop is live and installer.
<trevor_s> i got it here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<trevor_s> is that not where to get it from?
<brianx> trevor_s: i got mine from http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ but it wasn't kde
<brianx> (seems to support every kde app i've installed though)
<trevor_s> ah
<trevor_s> here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/xenial/beta-2/
<trevor_s> when i run 'oem install' on kubuntu 16.04 it boots into the OS
<trevor_s> wtf
<petrh> Hi, I'm testing my application in Ubuntu 16.04 but there is a problem with MySQL. It saves data to users home directory and mysql is started by hand with this command:
<petrh>  /usr/sbin/mysqld --defaults-file=/home/ok2cqr/.config/cqrlog/database/mysql.cnf --datadir=/home/ok2cqr/.config/cqrlog/database/ --socket=/home/ok2cqr/.config/cqrlog/database/sock --port=64000
<petrh> when is this running for the first time, the initial files are created and all seems to work
<petrh> but then I close the mysqld and try to run it again, I get strange error in mysql.err file and it won't start again anymore
<petrh> the error is here:
<petrh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15683081/
<petrh> it seems it's relate to https://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=80488
<petrh> it worked fine until I did dist-upgrade yesterday...
<petrh> what can I do?
<lordievader> "The error means mysqld does not have the access rights to the directory."
<petrh> lordievader, yes, I know but don't understand why because the file were created by the same command before
<petrh> nothing changed
<lordievader> Where are the tables stored?
<petrh> in the /home/ok2cqr/.config/cqrlog/database/ directory
<petrh> and this directory is also 'enabled' in apparmor configuration
<lordievader> Does the user running mysqld have acces to that?
<petrh> I suppose yes, because it already created the files
<petrh> but when it want to open it again, it fails
<lordievader> Doesn't mysqld drop to the mysql user?
<petrh> no, because I run the command as ordinary user
<petrh> I've been using this for years, it works on Debian unstable, even in Ubuntu 14.04, 15.10 and also worked in 12.04
<petrh> after dist-upgrade in 16.04 it stopped to work :(
<lordievader> Does it need to keyring to access the data?
<lordievader> Since it doesn't have a valid keyring path...
<petrh> lordievader, I tried it also with keyring path, the same problem, it created the data without any problem but when I started the mysqld next time, it failed again
<petrh> it failed with error about permission again
<petrh> I can do that and paste the error message
<lordievader> Could you chown the database dir to mysql and try again?
<petrh> yes, I can that
<petrh> this is the paste with keyring option:
<petrh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15683195/
<petrh> now I'll try chown
<petrh> after chown
<petrh> exactly same error message like in last paste
<lordievader> Hmm, could you pastebin the defaults-file?
<petrh> yes, of course
<petrh> lordievader, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15683234/
<lordievader> Hmm, pretty straight forward indeed. You could add 'user=user_name' to the mysqld section, but I doubt if it will work.
<petrh> I alredy tried that :)
<petrh> the same result
<lordievader> You could strace mysql...
<petrh> I had been googling for some time before asking here but didn't find anything :(
<petrh> Could you help me please? I have no idea how to do that.
<lordievader> You'd want a 'strace -eopen -o /tmp/mysql.trace <command>'.
<petrh> I'll try
<lordievader> That will just trace open commands, you'll probably see a permission denied in there somewhere.
<petrh> Yes, I did
<petrh> here is the paste:
<petrh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15683308/
<petrh> hm
<petrh> just a moment please
<lordievader> ;)
<petrh> I forget to chown the directory back :)
<petrh> not the strace is different
<petrh> now the strace is different
<petrh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15683332/
<lordievader> "open("./", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)"
<lordievader> Not sure if that if from the perspective of strace, or from the mysqld.
<petrh> lordievader, I can paste here strace when I run it for the first time, if it helps
<lordievader> First try to fix that message ;) You could do a full strace to figure out which dir it actually refers too.
<lordievader> to*
<petrh> lordievader, full strace is loooong
<lordievader> Oh, I'm sure ;)
<petrh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15683437/
<petrh> almost the same line, don't see more information
<lordievader> It does do 'getcwd("/home/ok2cqr/.config/cqrlog/database", 4096) = 37' a lot of times... Is the undo001 and ib_logfile1 in there?
<petrh> undo001 doesn't exist but ib_logfile1 is there
<lordievader> Oh, right that is what it says..
<lordievader> What is the output of 'ls -l /home/ok2cqr/.config/cqrlog'?
<petrh> the output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15683692/
<lordievader> Hmm, it might be interesting to chmod it to 777 for a moment, don't do it permenantly but, just to test.
<lordievader> The database folder I mean.
<petrh> I just did it. The same error my mysql.err file.
<petrh> I can paste strace if it helps
<petrh> dabase folder has drwxrwxrwx
<petrh> database folder has drwxrwxrwx
<server_> open("/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/tls/x86_64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<server_> I can't find which package has libgdk-x11-2.0.so
<server_> I tried reinstalling libgtk2.0-0 but it's not in it
<lordievader> petrh: Yeah, could you pastebin the strace output with the 'open' filter?
<petrh> lordievader, it's here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15684027/
<petrh> it seems the same problem, chmod 77 to database directory didn't change anything :(
<petrh> chmod 777 I mean...
<lordievader> Hmm, I suppose the ./ doesn't refer to the database folder then...
<petrh> I can try the same on Ubuntu 14.04 when it works if it helps
<lordievader> You could compare it yes.
<petrh> lordievader, the strace is different a bit
<petrh> but it works with ./
<petrh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15684110/
<server_> I get 404 error with apt-get:   http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/main i386 gcc-6-base i386 6-20160319-0ubuntu1 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<server_> what does it mean?
<petrh> lordievader, I'll try to ask on #MySQL, maybe it's problem with my configuration, I don't know. Thank you for your help.
<aredpanda`w> exit
<fosser_josh> which version of gnome will be supported in 16.04?
<Eddie303> Hello everybody, please, I need some help starting up OpenVPN in the "official" way on 16.04 with multiple configuration files. I do have two configurations listed in /etc/default/openvpn, but it only takes one, and I don't get it...
<server_> I see that GCC 6 was updated to a new file but apt-get update is not finding the new version (still points to old filename).
<Eddie303> Repeating: :) Hello everybody, please, I need some help starting up OpenVPN in the "official" way on 16.04 with multiple configuration files. I do have two configurations listed in /etc/default/openvpn, but it only takes one, and I don't get it...
<Mouaad> hello, i have a problem on beta xenial, i wanna run the following script from mozilla: https://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/raw-file/default/python/mozboot/bin/bootstrap.py, meanwhile apt make it fail with the following error: Package openjdk-7-jdk is a virtual package provided by: oracle-java7-installer 7u80+7u60arm-0~webupd8~1, any ideas to bypass this ?
<Mouaad> "Package 'openjdk-7-jdk' has no installation candidate"
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jtaylor> Mouaad: jdk 7 is removed, try if it works with 8
<jtaylor> if it does the script should probably just use default-jdk instead of hardcoding a version
<Mouaad> yeah the script should be udpate
<Mouaad> updated
<solsTiCe> hi. Why are we forced to disable Secure Boot" if we use third party module during the install ? Even later when I installed manually bcmwl-kernel-source, I was asked again to turn off "Secure Boot". why ?
<BluesKaj> solsTiCe, I believe secure boot is a windows malware blocker of some kind and doesn't apply to linux
<BluesKaj> but it can interfere
<kaffien> did 16.04 add something that makes  NFS and SSH incompatible with VEEAM?
<teward> it *shouldn't* have, but as Veeam is closed source I don't think we'd be able to shed light on that
<kaffien> ok better yet
<kaffien> what versions of nfs and sshd does ubuntu use?
<kaffien> Can i install nfs 4.0?
<kaffien> vs 4.1
<teward> !info nfs xenial
<ubottu> Package nfs does not exist in xenial
<teward> hmm
<teward> i forget
<teward> !info openssh-server xenial
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2p2-2 (xenial), package size 370 kB, installed size 1053 kB
<kaffien> nfs-kernel-server
<teward> !info nfs-kernel-server xenial
<ubottu> nfs-kernel-server (source: nfs-utils): support for NFS kernel server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.8-9ubuntu12 (xenial), package size 89 kB, installed size 475 kB
<teward> gives me no useful data :p
<kaffien> hehe
<kaffien> and full release is expected on the 24th?
<ratrace> kaffien: openssh 7.2 in 16.04 disables some things like dsa keys, could that be it? also default is no password login for root.
<teward> ^
<kaffien> that might be part of it
<ratrace> kaffien: here's the full list: http://www.openssh.com/txt/release-7.2
<kaffien> there ya go that's gonna be the problem
<snowgoggles> !info nfs-common xenial
<ubottu> nfs-common (source: nfs-utils): NFS support files common to client and server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.8-9ubuntu12 (xenial), package size 186 kB, installed size 701 kB
<kaffien> common is the linux client
<kaffien> which works well
<kaffien> can dsa keys be re enabled?
<ratrace> I believe so, they're just disabled by default
<kaffien> ah
<kaffien> i re enabled root login i'm pretty sure
<kaffien> stupid veeam
<ratrace> Try with this in sshd_config:  PubkeyAcceptedKeyTypes=+ssh-dss
<kaffien> i mean i could just backup to samba buuuut  no.
<ratrace> and btw, openssh will drop DSA support completely in the future, so it might be wise to migrate all keys to RSA anyway
<kaffien> I will talk to veeam support about this pronto
<kaffien> what is the 'best practice way'  to get ubuntu to run a script before login?
<solsTiCe> anyone about "Secure boot" question ? is it because 3rd party modules are considered insecure and can't be trusted by the kernel ?
<ratrace> solsTiCe: afaik Secure Boot requires signed bootloader and/or kernel and/or modules, so that's why
<solsTiCe> but that was ok on 15.10. And I still run it with secure boot on and it's ok. So it was working and is working so ?
<ratrace> so what's the problem if it's working?
<solsTiCe> my question is why ubuntu want to enforce the disable "secure boot" policy
<ratrace> enforce how?
<solsTiCe> in the installer or when configuring the module when installing it
<solsTiCe> it/the package
<ratrace> no idea. maybe the authors know something we don't.
<Dreaman>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.6.0-040600rc2-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 1,35GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,9GiB, 77,6% free ** Disk: Total: 219,4GiB, 92,1% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV770 LE [Radeon HD 4830] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI ** Ethernet: NVIDIA Corporation MCP77 Ethernet
<Dreaman> ** Uptime: 18m 27s **
<Dreaman> :)
<timp> hi
<timp> I have an issue on xenial (although I think it is not xenial-specific). I'm trying to run xmodmap on startup, but putting xmodmap in ~/.xinitrc or ~/.xsessionrc or adding it to Startup Applications does not configure my keyboard correctly
<timp> running xmodmap ~/my-xmodmap after logging in does fix it though. I must be adding it in the wrong place?
<timp> other commands that I add to those files or in Startup Applications do work. So I guess xmodmap needs to be executed at a specific moment (or the wm resets my keybindings after xmodmap is executed?)
<lordievader> petrh: If you find out why, please let me know :)
<petrh> lordievader, I didn't get any reply :(
<petrh> I have no idea what to do, my application won't work and I have to explain somehow to users...
<popey> Hm. Rhythmbox on my clean 16.04 install can't play mp3s despite me installing ubuntu-restricted-extras...
<petrh> I'll try to add bugreport but there are many bugs related to mysql on Lauchpad, some of them with a patch but no reply to them. I doubt my bug report will be the same :(
<petrh> Right now I have to go, I'll be back soon
<kaffien> gotta love this my old ubuntu server.   veeam can connect to that for NFS even though there are no nfs exports setup
<kaffien> ha ha
<kaffien> turns out  openssh dropped  a certain KEX support in  16.04  which is what killed veam
<kaffien> I had to specificially enable it again and then toss in version 14 as well.
<kaffien> specifically diffie-hellman-group1-sha1 was dropped.
<kaffien> i added the proper ciphers and group14 of the diffie-hellman.  I have also updated veeams support and they have made it an official article thinger if anyone asks.
<MonkeyDust> pity, xenial ruined my squid proxy
<ratrace> I'll bite. How so? :)
<marus> hello, i have installed dailty build, how can i know wich build i have, and if i'm uptodate
<krytarik> marus: 1.) '/var/log/installer/media-info', 2.) Just update as usual.
<Oderus> hi, when i boot up and log in my volume "thing" doesnt show up on the bar, i have to log out and then back in and then it appears. any ideas or anyone know what causes it to appear in the first place so I can kill and restart the task instead of re-logging? (KUbuntu btw)
<Oderus> i turned the option on under input devices>keyboard, the option to have numblock on by default is checked, but remains off
<Oderus> second input was a mistake
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-09
<pfifo> Hello everyone
<pfifo> what is a good way to be notified when its released?
<pfifo> Id like to begin my upgrade on release day
<pfifo> ( I have not formatted or reinstalled since release day 14.04 :D )
<bitshifter> Hi, I have a question about the new install option to "disable secure boot" to allow the installation of 3rd party drivers.
<bitshifter>  Is this only available at install time?
<bitshifter>  Once installed if you haven't checked this option there's no way to install 3rd party stuff ever again?
<jonathan_zz> pfifo: release date is already known but I guess you could subscribe to some ubuntu-announce list.
<pfifo> ohh, I didnt see it anywhere
<jonathan_zz> april 21st
<AlecTaylor> Hold up, does `ls -alR` no longer show the contents of a symbolic linked directory?
<flocculant> pfifo: if you did decide to upgrade on the day - it's likely to take some time to grab packages, after waiting for things to propogate, then the upgrade starts and it is 2 am and you miss the call to answer - then wake up and assume all went well and it just hung - and rebooted and you shouldn't have
<flocculant> much much better to not panic and wait a day or two - or if you *can* do so early and actually test that the upgrade is working as expected :)
<flocculant> then you just need to apt update/upgrade
<pfifo> flocculant: i use debootstrap, and really take ubuntu in my own direction.
<pfifo> :)
<flocculant> cool
<flocculant> not sure why you'd ask then  ;)
<pfifo> ahh, back in '14 I was asking and waiting and asking, then all of a sudden it caught me by suprise
<pfifo> just happend to look on release day after giving it a break for a week or so
<flocculant> oic
<flocculant> so - yea sometime on release *day* it will release
<flocculant> ofc the day can be longer than a random normal person's day :)
<snadge> version of heimdall that comes wtih 16.04 sucks :p
<snadge> had to build it from source.. the repo for it complains because apt sign changes
<Madhumper69> is   4.4.6-040406-generic latest kernel? where can i go to see what is latests kernel? i cant seem to find any hits on google?
<Madhumper69> for 16.04LTS
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.18.19 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<lotuspsychje> Madhumper69: ^
<Madhumper69> then why do i ahve 4.4.6?
<Madhumper69> thank you btw
<lotuspsychje> Madhumper69: upgraded or clean install?
<Madhumper69> i did upgrade i know i installed 4.4.6 but it said it was latests ubuntu kernel for 16.04lts i guess its not really accurate? im new to ubuntu so im not an expert but am getting alot better with time.
<lotuspsychje> Madhumper69: i mean did you upgrade from a previous ubuntu version?
<Madhumper69> no fresh install of 16.04 and upgraded manually the kernel few days ago
<lotuspsychje> Madhumper69: try a sudo dist-upgrade ?
<Madhumper69> yeah, no updates available all good
<lotuspsychje> Madhumper69: downloaded the daily or beta2 ?
<Madhumper69> i dont recall i installed few days or weeks ago... its fully updated i believe and i installed a kernel manually but all is workign fine
<lotuspsychje> Madhumper69: why did you upgrade kernel manually?
<lotuspsychje> Madhumper69: paste uname -a plz?
<Madhumper69> Linux server-OptiPlex-390 4.4.6-040406-generic #201603161231 SMP Wed Mar 16 16:33:41 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Madhumper69> Distributor ID: Ubuntu / Description:    Ubuntu Xenial Xerus (development branch) / Release:        16.04 / Codename:       xenial
<lotuspsychje> weird, your on ubuntu server?
<Madhumper69> no
<Madhumper69> is this kernel from 15.10 or 15.04 lol? wouldnt it go crazy with errors on 16.04lts i know this is 16.04 for sure
<lotuspsychje> Madhumper69: you sure you didnt upgrade from 15.10?
<Madhumper69> im pretty sure
<Madhumper69> i installed a kernel manually not through ppa
<lotuspsychje> Madhumper69: any reason you installed kernel manually?
<Madhumper69> cuase when i did dist-upgrade nothing would happen i had 0 updates upgrades etc..
<lotuspsychje> Madhumper69: from where did you grab iso?
<Madhumper69> and from a google search i knew i could get updated kernel maybe it was 4.4.0 at its latests and all was good
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@R00TBOOK:~$ uname -a
<lotuspsychje> Linux R00TBOOK 4.4.0-17-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 29 17:17:28 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> this is what kernel should look like on daily
<Madhumper69> i grabbed iso from http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<lotuspsychje> ah beta2
<lotuspsychje> Madhumper69: i would suggest daily
<Madhumper69> yes 16.04lts
<lotuspsychje> Madhumper69: look at the topic for daily iso's
<lotuspsychje> Madhumper69: or wait on your beta2 for final release
<lotuspsychje> like you wish
<lotuspsychje> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Madhumper69> im confused... so basicly u have 16.04lts and i to but you have 4.0 and i am 4.4.6 ? where is daily iso's topic?
<lotuspsychje> Madhumper69: type /topic
<lotuspsychje> daily builds:..
<Madhumper69> ohh ok
<Madhumper69> so whats the difference with daily builds and beta 2
<lotuspsychje> Madhumper69: daily builds get daily iso latest
<Madhumper69> are you trying to tell me to reinstall?
<lotuspsychje> Madhumper69: i would try to reinstall a daily yes, depending of what you need of course
<lotuspsychje> Madhumper69: we are still in developing phase right
<Madhumper69> right, well all i did is install this kernel nothing is broke...
<lotuspsychje> Madhumper69: well regular updates/upgrades should get you to latest kernel, no need for manual
<Madhumper69> i dont think i want to reinstall everything to much work , my apache plex and ntfs sharing samba confs and networking was a nightmare lol
<Madhumper69> ok so with this kernel if i have no issues im ok? is it bad?
<lotuspsychje> Madhumper69: ok wait until final then, see what happens
<Madhumper69> ok
<lotuspsychje> Madhumper69: tried a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<Madhumper69> yeah all is updated no more updates all 0;s
<Madhumper69> 0's
<Madhumper69> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<lotuspsychje> strange
<lotuspsychje> Madhumper69: you could try to enter grub, see what other kernels showup your list
<Madhumper69> i manually installed a kernel i could always install another and remove the one... but my question is wouldnt a different kernel make my unit go crazy with errors?
<Madhumper69> i removed them once i knew this one worked lol
<ubuntu022> Trying to apt update xenial is throwing a lot of errors. Any pointers on how to fix this? (Behind a proxy btw)
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu022: disable your proxy?
<ubuntu022> Can't. Thats the only path to the internet.
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu022: well its not ubuntu's fault your behind a proxy right?
<ubuntu022> Oh ok then.
<jushur> ubuntu022: cant see why a proxy should give you troubles? you are properly setting (glbaly) it before you run the apt commands?
<Xard> seems like in xenial the "systemctl enable/disable sshd" doesn' quite work as expected
<Xard> it should act as redirection to ssh, I get that but trying to enable or disable the redirection removes permanently the link files and stops working completely wihtout manual fixing of symlinks ;<
<uebera||> Hi! There's no mariadb-galera-server package for Xenial (it's said that only starting with v10.1 the server package includes this functionality, but Xenial only has v10.0) and "/usr/sbin/mysqld: unknown variable 'wsrep_provider=/usr/lib/galera/libgalera_smm.so'" tells me something is missing. What to install? Wily packages?
<freaj> Xard: perhaps the packages should be upgraded to systemd..
<Xard> freaj: that might be it as "systemctl enable/disable ssh" doesn't seem to work as expected either, though it doesn't seem to remove permanently anything
<freaj> Xard: I've been on arch for years, and it's sad to see that, even in 2016 now, when you systemctl enable something, it uses sysv in the background
<freaj> though I dunno if ssh on ubuntu is providing a .service or not
<Xard> i've used years of rhel and fedora systems with systemd so I kind of expected things to work as they do usually with systemd :\
<freaj> but on arch everything was using systemd :P
<freaj> Yeah me too
<Xard> though now fedora is such a mess in desktop I just had to leave :<
<freaj> But I can't complain, I'm using ubuntu
<freaj> I've never used fedora for desktop (or anything), I only tried in a VM
<freaj> I was tired of playing bob the builder with my system (arch) so I wanted a stable distro, but fedora seems to have a tiny package list compared to ubuntu
<Xard> fedora has been very awesome as desktop but lately the hostility towards nvidia binary users just got unbearable
<freaj> + the LTS release cycle
<freaj> Well, it is understandable, fedora has only free/open source software except for the kernel
<Xard> rpm fusion has been the source of nvidia support but lately the support and updates have been sparse
<Xard> also I maintain centos / rhel servers and thanks to my fedora experience the transition to the systemd wasn't that painful
<freaj> but regarding systemd, even debian is shitty on that part
<freaj> I maintain debian servers
<freaj> And I was used to systemd (like.. a lot)
<Xard> debian is largely unknown to me :<
<freaj> So I wanted systemd on my servers as well, writing unit files is cool and easy
<Xard> but that doesn't mean i'm unwilling to learn
<freaj> but when I saw the systemd integration in debian, I wanted to cry
<ratrace> freaj: what's wrong with it, other than the fact that logging out of SSH leaves you hangin'
<Xard> I got to confess that the state beta of the xenial lts on the desktop has been miles above what i expected
<ratrace> (which was fixed upstream like years ago)
<freaj> ratrace: with what?
<ratrace> systemd on debian
<freaj> ratrace: oh, systemctl wasn't responding, the API timeouted many many times
<freaj> It was fixed after some time in debian tho
<ratrace> ah.
<Xard> only snag i had is with installing first time to a GPT partition as I didn't know about the efi partition and the installer wasn't that helpful either as i needed a custom partition layout
<freaj> I had to run a lot of services and systemd was hanging
<ratrace> speaking of which, I'm missing menus in some apps, like Libre Office Calc, in 16.04. Anyone else has that issue?
<freaj> Xard: I'm mostly an old school person heh, I'm struggling with silly issues as well
<Xard> this is the first time i'm using something else than MBR
<freaj> ratrace: I'm using ubuntu gnome but I'll tell you
<freaj> Xard: wow
<Xard> but MBR only supports disks to was it 2TB or so
<freaj> np for me ratrace :/
<Xard> ratrace: do you mean the top bar menus?
<freaj> I'm using linux on a macbook, I have to deal with EFI
<freaj> But it's surprising because it works out of the box now
<ratrace> freaj: I had that few days ago for almost all the app as well but an update came and fixed it... except for Libre Office it seems.
<ratrace> Xard: yeah
<freaj> (just have to install grub in efi and it magically works)
<ratrace> *all the apps
<Xard> I'm using osx on my macbook but it hides all the details so i wasn't aware of the gpt boot requirements
<Xard> ratrace: I had that for some applications, had to log out to fix it :/
<freaj> I don't know how to use osx
<Xard> freaj: actually i got to the unix world with osx back in 2003
<ratrace> Xard: logout login eh.... thanks I'll try
<freaj> ratrace: maybe you will have another update soon? :P
<Xard> ratrace: sorry i don't have any more specific help as i haven't encountered it again since
<freaj> Xard: heh, I got to the unix world with windows! windows were blocked at boot (vista) and I didn't have enough money to fix that, a friend told me to try mandriva
<ratrace> freaj: yeah, hopefully .)
<freaj> windows was blocked*
<Xard> freaj: but bash in osx works quite the same x)
<Xard> freaj: mandriva was my first linux distrubution and oh boy I had some issues with it
<freaj> I'd use osx if I wasn't doubting regarding all these proprietary softwares
<freaj> I still have my 8.10 ubuntu disk!
<Xard> i'm using osx on laptops now as they are solid rock stable systems with vendor hardware support, can't say the same for generic x86 laptops especially when using linux sadly :(
<Xard> I still have my ppc macbook from 2003 and it works
<freaj> Once you know how to deal with some issues with linux on macbooks, you're good to go
<Xard> even the batter hasn't died
<freaj> macbooks are really one of the bests machine to work with
<Xard> at work I have a new generation mac pro and oh boy is it unstable :<
<Xard> couple of crashes every week
<freaj> I only have one machine tho
<Xard> thanks ati / amd ;<
<freaj> from 2012
<freaj> with the retina displays, you can't repair your computer anymore, you can't change the ram etc :(
<Xard> the newer macbooks have really bad keyboards though :(
<freaj> the slim buttons keyboard?
<Xard> yeah
<freaj> I wonder how you can type fast with that, I'd be annoyed
<Xard> the older macbook pro I used back in 2006 had exceptionally good flat keyboard
<freaj> My only current issue is that when I close my macbook's lid, the screen stays on
<freaj> oh! the fancy white keyboards <3
<Xard> on regular pc it's either buckling springs or mx-blue or gtfo when it comes to keyboards x)
<Xard> i'm really glad that the mechanical keyboards have made a comeback
<freaj> Actually, before the macbook, I had an "awesome" laptop, like, it was easy to repair, the keyboard/screen was nice
<freaj> But there is always something bad, bad battery, noisy, etc
<freaj> I have to confess
<freaj> I don't like mechanical keyboards
<freaj> :(
<Xard> no problem :D
<Xard> they are heavy and need a proper wrist rest or are pretty much unusable
<Xard> also these clicky keyboards make some noise and the clicky switches can have some durability issues
<Xard> and the broken switches can cause furiously annoying random key repeats
<freaj> I really don't understand how people can type fast with emchanical keyboards
<freaj> I'm like "ew you have to press deep!"
<Xard> buckling spring switches seem to be virtually indestructible though x)
<freaj> Xard: why be on a linux desktop btw?
<freaj> why not stay with osx?
<Xard> I have multiple reasons
<freaj> I'm really concerned about privacy :/
<Xard> but a technical one is that with nvidia i can have 10 performance with single budget card in blender compared really expensive top of the line I7
<Xard> and apple doesn't offer nvidia solutions on desktops anymore
<Xard> which means tha with linux desktop i have the freedom of choosing my hardware
<Xard> for older mac pro desktops where you can install custom display cards they can cost up to 1500 euros
<freaj> oh, right
<Xard> http://xard.mbnet.fi/r2014-4k.jpg :3
<freaj> so you draw?
<Xard> no, that's 3d model
<freaj> oh okay
<freaj> that's.. creative
<Xard> i just mentioned that the cuda acceleration in blender makes things quite much faster in blender x)
<Xard> besides programming, server maintenance I do bit this and that as computer hobby and linux desktop has actually suited for my needs quite well
<Xard> i guess i have to *knock on wood* so far with the 16.04 lts
<Xard> freaj: yeah, you mentioned about privacy and sadly that's a very good reason nowadays :<
<ratrace> yay, updates! rebooty time!
<Xard> when it comes to backups is there a sure way to tar root and only root without filesystem mounts and such to package which can be extracted to another drive / partition and and can be used after tweaking /etc/fstab and installing grub with chroot again?
<Xard> findmnt gives quite good picture of what to not include
<freaj> Xard: usually you can ignore /sys and /dev
<Xard> when it comes to /sys /dev /proc and /run the directories still need to be there as they serve as mounting points and have to have proper rights (and context?)
<Xard> i'm used working with selinux enabled :>
<Xard> can i just include the folder/path without any content from it using tar?
<freaj> Xard: I guess you can add exclude folders :P
<freaj> Anyway I'm out for the day, have a nice day!
<Xard> see ya
<varaindemian> Can we talk about something similar to Arch's AUR in the next ubuntu release (16.04)?
<ratrace> varaindemian: you mean like PPAs?
<varaindemian> yeah, will they make things somehow "easier"?
<ratrace> your question is too vague. easier for what and whom?
<varaindemian> to create and share your own packages
<ratrace> well PPAs have existed for very long time, it's nothing novel for 16.04.
<varaindemian> why would I pick PPAs over AUR?
<Xard> ratrace: by the way did reboot/relog fix the menu issue?
<ratrace> Xard: did so.
<ratrace> Xard: so I wonder if it's something that appears on first application start, a config gets written somewhere, and then on next login the menus are normally available. If so, perhaps it's a bug to be reported.
<Xard> ratrace: did you enable the "always show menus" option?
<ratrace> Yeah.
<Xard> so did i
<Xard> that might be a good bug report target
<ratrace> Had that from the first installation.
<ratrace> I'll report it. Worst case, it'll be closed as notabug :)
<Xard> It makes things almost like in osx so i'm familiar with showing the menus
<Xard> sure, thanks for the effort :3
<Xard> though it's bit awkward that the application names get faded out and the file menus isn't just concatenated after the application name :/
<ratrace> Xard: the only problem is, I don't know which fixed it. re-login or updates. Because I log out only to reboot after updates. I suspend the machine when I'm away.
<Xard> I guess fading the application name creates some consistency but it looks bad
<Xard> ratrace: from my experience i'd bet on restarting unity which also happens when relogging
<ratrace> Xard: probably, since this wave of updates was about the boost lib and new kernel, nothing related directly to unity.
<Xard> I don't know how unity can be restarted yet, but I think the common thing in here is that the menus start not appearing after the "always show menus is enabled"
<Xard> I don't know about ubuntu yet, but at least on fedora the updates also had links to descriptions what actually was fixed
<Xard> i understand that the ubuntu is more consumer oriented and doesn't bother user with such details but still
<ratrace> there are descriptions in the updater window/gui, but in this case I used command line apt-get so I didn't pay attention.
<ratrace> oh wait, there was something qt related so it's still possible the update fixed it.
<ratrace> https://dpaste.de/hUnN
<Xard> only thing i could find with a quick glance was: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/1561781
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1561781 in totem (Ubuntu) "totem (16.04) is missing its application menu" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Xard> and it's not directly related though is similiar issue
<Xard> so i think it's safe to report it
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<thunfisch> hey, build my own preseed iso for xenial server. only hangup left is the question if i want to continue with a incomplete installer language - how do i supress that?
<thunfisch> ah, needed to pass localechooser/translation/warn-light=true and warn-severe=true in bootloader append.
<bjornar> How do I reload apparmor profiles after dropping a /etc/apparmor.d file?
<Oderus> hi. having a couple of problems with SDDM in Kubuntu 16.04; firstly, my mouse theme does not show up in SDDM only the default, despite being on and customized, although it used to work. Also, in keyboard settings I had it set to have numblock on automatically but this also never happens which is frustrating.
<Oderus> Thirdly, when i boot up and log in, my volume meter is a blank space in the task bar, unless i log out and re log in, then it appears. Any help with these issues is appreciated. thanks!
<Oderus1> sorry i had to restart my network, questions still stand
<ChibaPet> Oderus1: Can you restate? I can in to get the release schedule link, but I'll be here for a bit.
<ChibaPet> Came in*
<Oderus1> hi. having a couple of problems with SDDM in Kubuntu 16.04; firstly, my mouse theme does not show up in SDDM only the default, despite being on and customized, although it used to work. Also, in keyboard settings I had it set to have numblock on automatically but this also never happens which is frustrating.
<Oderus1> Thirdly, when i boot up and log in, my volume meter is a blank space in the task bar, unless i log out and re log in, then it appears. Any help with these issues is appreciated. thanks!
<ChibaPet> Hrm. Unfortunately, this is all software I don't use - I'd strongly recommend asking on one of the mailing lists. There's less luck of the draw involved with who sees the question, and there are some very smart people on the lists.
<ChibaPet> And now is the time, with release imminent.
<marus> on daily, the network interfaces have new names?
<jonathan_zz> marus: the systemd thing you mean right.
<jonathan_zz> marus: enp0_s25 or whatever
<marus> system is new to 16.04
<marus> yes
<marus> systemd
<jonathan_zz> you can turn it off somewhere
<jonathan_zz> but it's a bit troublesome to remember
<marus> it will still with this names, or will the normal names (eth0, wlan0) be back after final?
<jonathan_zz> this should do it:   ln -s /dev/null /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-setup-link.rules
<jonathan_zz> will stay
<jonathan_zz> it is for servers that have multiple nics
<jonathan_zz> the kernel is not always reliable in giving it the same names always
<jonathan_zz> so on some systems eth0 and eth1 would swap ocassionally
<jonathan_zz> but if that is no issue you it you can turn it off this way
<marus> jonathan_z: so the symbolic link will only show off old names?
<marus> and all new ubuntu version will have the new names
<marus> thats awsome
<jonathan_zz> https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<jonathan_zz> yes
<marus> okay thanks jonathan_z ;-)
<jonathan_zz> I'm zz, I'm sleeping ;-).
<jonathan_zz> I don't like the thing at all and feel it should be off by default.
<jonathan_zz> there is a provision though to map it to names you like
<jonathan_zz> but at the very least a default mapping to eth0 should exist
<Xard> hmm, seems like by default firewall ufw isn't enabled
<marus> that's would be better
<marus> because my wlan0 new name is like wlx00259c96cafb
<marus> for a desktop, that doesn't help to much
<ratrace> marus: systemd was introduced in Ubuntu with 15.04, not 16.04
<marus> ratrace: thanks, i havn't had time to try 15.04
<marus> but good to know that it was already at 15.04
<marus> and i thing i should always use systemctl rather then service ..?
<ratrace> marus: well it's native, and service is wrapped by systemctl, so...
<jonathan_zz> I would always prefer service
<jonathan_zz> systemctl makes no sensen
<jonathan_zz> sense
<jonathan_zz> https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/systemd-devel/2016-April/036172.html ;-).
<jonathan_zz> My message on systemd predictable network names :p.
<bjornar> How is xenial loading the apparmor profile?
<bjornar> I mean, no apparmor tools are installed, but profiles are, so what tools are used and from where? is this kernel handleing this?
<marcony> hello, i have a problem.in my country some of betting sites like bet365.com is blocking.maybe somebody can help me? how i can to enter in? maybe there is something like pirat browsers?
<k1l> marcony: please dont crosspost in all ubuntu channels. in here its for the 16.04 ubuntu version
<marcony> k1l, copy that
<nauticalnexus> Hello, I'm having issues upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04. I keep getting an error that won't allow me to upgrade.
<k1l> nauticalnexus: which error?
<nauticalnexus> k1l: I'll paste it somewhere please hold on
<k1l> paste.ubuntu.com
<nauticalnexus> k1l: https://paste.ubuntu.com/15725661/
<braderhart> In Ubuntu 16.04 Beta 2 my external display shows as disconnected. Doesn't happen in earlier versions... can someone please help me gather the necessary information for a bug report?
<k1l> nauticalnexus: does it stop after that?
<nauticalnexus> k1l: yes.
<k1l> nauticalnexus: you could try to change to the main servers. in your system settings
<nauticalnexus> k1l: how so? Should I also mention I'm using GNOME?
<k1l> nauticalnexus: software-properties-gtk
<nauticalnexus> k1l: then what
<k1l> "change to main servers"
<nauticalnexus> oh yeah, sorry.
<nauticalnexus> I'll try that. Hopefully it'll work
<nauticalnexus> k1l: same error
<nauticalnexus> is it not available for those that use English GB?
<k1l> sure it is. but there seems to be an synciing issue with some packages.
<k1l> but i am going to bed now. bye
<nauticalnexus> oh okay, bye
#ubuntu+1 2016-04-10
<Fudge> gnome 3.20 working well on xenial
<DaniKitten> Hello?
<Fudge> hi
<DaniKitten> I want the Ubuntu 16.04! But... when is the realase?
<DaniKitten> *release
<krytarik> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<DaniKitten> yeah
<DaniKitten> Is soon
<DaniKitten> I prefer the LTS releases
<DaniKitten> But I expect will not run on my netbook
<DaniKitten> So, I'm waiting the Lubuntu 16.04
<koudelkaa> I
<lotuspsychje> koudelkaa: can we help you?
<koudelkaa> I just wanted to report a possible package error
<lotuspsychje> koudelkaa: whats going on mate?
<koudelkaa> librocksdb package in ubuntu 16.04 seems to not be portable
<lotuspsychje> koudelkaa: is it a part of another package?
<koudelkaa> no it's just a c++ library
<koudelkaa> I use it for one of my projects
<lotuspsychje> !find librocksdb
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 29 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=librocksdb&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<koudelkaa> my program couldn't run, illegal instruction error when I run it, after debugging i found that rocksdb was the source
<lotuspsychje> koudelkaa: did you install from repos, or ppa?
<koudelkaa> if i compile and install rocksdb from source it works, so I think something is wrong with the ubuntu supplied version
<koudelkaa> repos
<lotuspsychje> !info rocksdb
<ubottu> Package rocksdb does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> koudelkaa: exact packagename?
<koudelkaa> the make file for rocksdb will compile a non portable version, I think the build script might not have enabled PORTABLE=1
<koudelkaa> so it's compiled to the build server cpu instructions
<lotuspsychje> koudelkaa: did you clean install 16.04 or upgrade?
<koudelkaa> librocksdb-dev - persistent Key-Value Store for Flash and RAM Storage (development)
<koudelkaa> librocksdb4.1 - persistent Key-Value Store for Flash and RAM Storage
<koudelkaa> librocksdb-dev - persistent Key-Value Store for Flash and RAM Storage (development)
<koudelkaa> librocksdb4.1 - persistent Key-Value Store for Flash and RAM Storage
<koudelkaa> librocksdb-dev - persistent Key-Value Store for Flash and RAM Storage (development)
<koudelkaa> librocksdb4.1 - persistent Key-Value Store for Flash and RAM Storage
<koudelkaa> librocksdb-dev - persistent Key-Value Store for Flash and RAM Storage (development)
<lotuspsychje> !info librocksdb4.1
<ubottu> Package librocksdb4.1 does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> !info librocksdb-dev
<ubottu> Package librocksdb-dev does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> wth..
<lotuspsychje> apt-cache search shows it..weird
<koudelkaa> I got a clean install, not upgrade
<geenie> !find libperl.so
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 29 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libperl.so&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<G__81> Hi I am using Ubuntu 16.04 beta 2 with everything up to date. The issue i see is that, when i open gnome-terminal and i have multiple tabs open, the current one does not get highlighted properly. In the default gnome there is an underline but in ubuntu unity its quite difficult to find out which is the current tab. Is there any solution to highlight that ?
<G__81> In 14.04 the current tab gets highlighted better but with the current unity its hard to find out which is the present tab if its Tab 1 or Tab 2 etc
<G__81> is there any solution/workaround for this problem ?
<lotuspsychje> G__81: how do you open new tab?
<G__81> Ctrl+Shift+T
<G__81> and when i go to lets tab 1 and then i want to move to Tab2, i do use Alt+1, 2 etc but when you look @ the screen, its hard to find out on which tab i am presently on
<lotuspsychje> G__81: yep just tested that, doesnt highlight
<G__81> If i use the Ubuntu Gnome 16.04, it gets highlighted beautifully with a blue line + the tab look also is much better where in you can easily find out which is the current one
<lotuspsychje> !bug | G__81
<ubottu> G__81: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> G__81: just tested a tail into a tab, no highlight on a working session neither
<lotuspsychje> G__81: file a new bug mate
<G__81> lotuspsychje: ok sure would do that
<lotuspsychje> G__81: perhaps add a screenshot of the situation + story
<G__81> would this get fixed or is it too late for the final ? :)
<lotuspsychje> G__81: its never too late for bugs, even after final release bug will stream in..
<lotuspsychje> G__81: not sure if this will get fixxed 'before' final, 2 weeks to go :p
<G__81> ok i hope this gets fixed before final
<G__81> should be simple to fix it i believe as they use the same software from upstream
<lotuspsychje> G__81: might be an idea to test other terminal packages
<G__81> yeah true
<lotuspsychje> G__81: lemme reboot real quick after xenial update holdon
<geenie> Anyone installed xenial with LVM?
<G__81> okl sure
<G__81> ok sure*
<G__81> lotuspsychje: any luck ?
<lotuspsychje> G__81: no, still the same
<G__81> hmm thats bad :(
<G__81> against which component should i file this bug, gnome-terminal ?
<lotuspsychje> yeah sudo ubuntu-bug gnome-terminal
<lotuspsychje> if you create, ill add me as affected also
<G__81> sure i get a dialox box where it has collected some info
<G__81> now where do i describe the issue that i face?
<lotuspsychje> geenie: we had some users with issues with lvm lately here
<lotuspsychje> G__81: after it redirects you to launchpad bugs, you can add own text at bottom
<lotuspsychje> G__81: where you can explain the story
<G__81> oh ok got it
<lotuspsychje> G__81: you can share the bug url here, when done
<lotuspsychje> geenie: can you explain whats happening?
<G__81> lotuspsychje: yeah will do that
<G__81> lotuspsychje: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/1568451
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568451 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "Current Tab in Gnome-terminal does not get highlighted " [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> G__81: ty, ill add me affected
<G__81> yeah that would be great
<lotuspsychje> G__81: nicely described mate, tnx for filing
<G__81> lotuspsychje: thanks a lot for your  help
<G__81> lotuspsychje: yeah thanks :)
<G__81> have also added the screenshot
<lotuspsychje> G__81: added comment also
<lotuspsychje> G__81: i guess beta2 sticks to your .15 kernel?
<lotuspsychje> G__81: did you try a dist-upgrade also<?
<G__81> lotuspsychje: i didnt try dist-upgrade ?
<lotuspsychje> G__81: can you try please?
<G__81> yeah running that now
<lotuspsychje> G__81: just to see if beta2 stays on your kernel
<lotuspsychje> G__81: im on daily iso
<G__81> lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu Xenial Xerus (development branch) Release:	16.04 Codename:	xenial
<G__81> this is what i see
<G__81> lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu Xenial Xerus (development branch) Release:	16.04 Codename:	xenial
<G__81> uname -a Linux bg-workstation 4.4.0-15-generic #31-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:08:31 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> G__81: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<G__81> yeah thats already done now running dist-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> G__81: cool
<G__81> will reboot after dist-upgrade and let you know
<geenie> All my commands need root for working or else i get a dpkg error why so?
<lotuspsychje> G__81: tnx
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | geenie did you step into this tutorial?
<ubottu> geenie did you step into this tutorial?: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<G__81> lotuspsychje: still the same
<lotuspsychje> G__81: uname -a ?
<G__81> uname -a Linux bg-workstation 4.4.0-18-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 6 14:01:02 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> G__81: ah beta2 gets to latest also great
<G__81> yeah i downloaded beta 2 and installed it on my system and then got everything updated
<G__81> lotuspsychje: is this a channel only for ubuntu with unity or even with gnome ?
<lotuspsychje> G__81: all xenial flavors
<G__81> oh i feel ubuntu gnome is miles ahead in terms of work flow and polish
<G__81> just my opinion
<lotuspsychje> G__81: can you test another theme plz?
<G__81> ok i have now moved to the other theme
<G__81> i dont see anything significant change with the other one also
<G__81> shouldnt we see a blue line under the current tab?
<G__81> since ubuntu is using gnome shell
<lotuspsychje> G__81: higlight is working on high contrast
<G__81> oh
<G__81> i didnt test that
<lotuspsychje> G__81: and active tab is showing roundings on other themes
<lotuspsychje> G__81: so i guess it wasnt really a bug
<G__81> yes its working
<G__81> why it was not a bug ?
<G__81> its still not working with the default theme right?
<lotuspsychje> G__81: because your active tab shows real thin lines
<lotuspsychje> G__81: thats why its confusing
<G__81> so thats how it would be ?
<lotuspsychje> G__81: yeah i thinks thats meant to be, but np your bug might make the devs look into it
<G__81> yeah they should fix that else its difficult for me to use Unity as for me its the terminal that matters :)
<lotuspsychje> G__81: just tested on terminator also, working much better there
<lotuspsychje> the tab gets white there
<lotuspsychje> others grey out
<G__81> oh good
<G__81> and is there a way to change Alt+Tab behavior in 16.04 release ?
<lotuspsychje> not sure
<G__81> ok
<lotuspsychje> !hotkeys | G__81
<ubottu> G__81: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=2209015&seqNum=3
<Fudge> lotuspsychje:  hard to get used to just using apt instead of apt-get
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: ?
<lotuspsychje> raul: http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-linux-32-bit-iso-images-are-up-for-discussion-again-499754.shtml
<lotuspsychje> raul: not sure if they will keep 32bit lightweight flavors yet...to be continued
<raul> I hope canonical or his flavors keep the 32bit releases for some years. I got several pc's running Ubuntu, Lubuntu and Xubuntu with 32bit. They're old-fashioned , but useful to me.
<raul> thanks for the link.
<lotuspsychje> raul: no prob :p
<lotuspsychje> raul: im surely they will keep in mind, many machines would suffer..
<raul> Yes. There are many pc's all over the world running 32bit versions yet.
<raul> they're cheap here in my country.
<raul> the 64bit machines are so expensive yet.
<lotuspsychje> raul: im sure they wont just shutdown stuff..
<raul> I know Windows 10 still support 32bit pc's because of the huge amount of machines running that architecture. I think that Canonical or other GNU/Linux distro have to support that machines. This is the Linux philosopy: Use it, don't throw it away.
<lotuspsychje> raul: well for now 16.04 will still support it, lets see what happens to the future right
<raul> OK. Thanks a lot for your answers. 32bit support til 2021. That makes me happy.
<lotuspsychje> Redbeardt: daily url in topic
<Redbeardt> ;D danke
<BLUG_Fred> Hi!
<BLUG_Fred> Looking for the Xenial Ubuntu server channel. Is this the right place?
<Fudge> yes ubuntu+1
<Fudge> or #ubuntu-server may help too
<ikonia> this is the right channe
<ikonia> not ubuntu-server
<ikonia> thats for the stable releases
<tsimonq2> well, that's a fine line
<ikonia> not really
<tsimonq2> this is for support
<ikonia> no, it's for discussion and help
<ikonia> there is no official support for pre-release
<tsimonq2> topic?
<ikonia> but yes, I know what you mean
<ikonia> support is just a word, but yes, I take your point
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<lotuspsychje> !find 364
<ubottu> File 364 found in abiword-dbg, amarok-dbg, aolserver4-doc, asterisk-dbg, blueproximity, botan1.10-dbg, breeze-dbg, buildbot, calculix-ccx-doc, calligra-dbg (and 287 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=364&mode=&suite=xenial&arch=any
<Smedles> tried to update a machine to 16.04 today, got the following:
<Smedles> W:Failed to fetch
<Smedles> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/i18n/Translation-en_AU
<Smedles> Hash Sum mismatch
<Smedles> , W:Failed to fetch
<Smedles> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en_AU
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: any ppa's, manual install or behind proxy?
<Smedles> lotuspsychje: nope - likely to be a temporary glitch or bug worthy?
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: lets investigate a bit first
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: upgrade or clean install?
<Smedles> lotuspsychje: fyi - just tried to update a server install, and it's giving the same error
<Smedles> both machines in question are upgrades - the installs have been around a little while
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: upgrades from wich version?
<Smedles> lotuspsychje: upgrades from 15.10
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: ok keep in mind that we still in developing phase until final ok
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: you can ask in #ubuntu-mirrors for known issues on repos for your country perhaps?
<Smedles> lotuspsychje: yeah, totally understand - however - the machine I'm writing on has been on 16.04 for a couple of months now - I like being an early adopter :)
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: yeah i got 2 boxes running on xenial also, np
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: but fresh installs here, all working like a charm
<Smedles> lotuspsychje: i tried the .au mirror, then when I had issues switched to the main site - same issue
<Smedles> my 1st guess was an issue on the aussie mirror
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: you absolutly sure to have no external ppa's added right?
<Smedles> not the end of the world that I can't update these 2x machines, maybe I'll try again tomorrow, and if the problem is still around, raise a ticket
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: doublecheck your sources.list if unsure
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: dont make a bug before you ask in #ubuntu-mirrors
<Smedles> the laptop I tried probably has the chrome ppa, but the server install has nothing
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: we dont support ppa's mate, and that can be the bottleneck of issues
<Smedles> 'the server install has nothing'
<lotuspsychje> yes i hear you
<Smedles> anyway, doesn't the installer disable all external PPA's as part of the install process?
<lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: I had similar yesterday actually doing some vanilla trusty/wily to xenial upgrade tests
<flocculant> main server
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: when having repo issues ask in #ubuntu-mirrors
<lotuspsychje> they can test out/known issues
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: pretty sure it's not repo issues
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: trusty to xenial isnt recommended either yet..
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: you'll find that they're testing it - they'd almost *have* to be - and it works - or has done up till Friday ;)
<flocculant> pretty sure there's something wrong somewhere
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: xenial is still in development
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: I know
<flocculant> I've been testing upgrades for xubuntu with the help of people from Canonical - upgrade wasn't working - then it was fine - now it isn't
<flocculant> I've just passing on the information I am aware of
<flocculant> and if there is a hash sum mismatch ONLY when doing an upgrade - there's something up with that
<lotuspsychje> this is just why i dont recommend upgrades to xenial yet
<flocculant> well I'd certainly not recommend it to someone who was a drive-by 'is it there yet' person :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<flocculant> but given this is +1
<flocculant> I'll try and catch the couple of canonical peeps I've been talking to
<lotuspsychje> anyway if someone experiences apt-get issues, i would ask in #ubuntu-mirrors first after disabling all ppa's/firewall/proxy
<flocculant> it *appears* that *this* has shown up since they did whatever they did for Colin Watson to blog http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~cjwatson/blog/no-more-hash-sum-mismatch-errors.html
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<flocculant> hopefully completely coincidental :D
<lotuspsychje> interesting
<lotuspsychje> i never had 1 apt-get issue yet on clean installs, ever
<alkisg> Nice link for reading material :)
<lotuspsychje> xenial to the rescue :p
 * alkisg has had that issue in .gr mirrors for months now, and had to switch to the main ones...
<lotuspsychje> just installed vivaldi on xenial, and after install i get a nice 'vivaldi is now installed' notifcation
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: with this - IF I had installed the trusty or wily done the apt-get update/upgrade thing and got hash sum issues - then was ok, then did the upgrade and got the same I would wonder - but given that's not the case and it appears to ONLY mismatch with update-manager, it's making me mmm a bit :)
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: you try all this when final releases, and we will talk once more :p
<flocculant> ha ha
<lotuspsychje> heh
<lotuspsychje> you guys seens the new wallpapers from latest udate yet?
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: when xenial releases I''ll be setting yaketty yak up here for Xubuntu and stasrting again
<flocculant> I don't think I've used a supported version for years ...
<lotuspsychje> !yak
<alkisg> Hey, nice wallpapers!
<lotuspsychje> lol we dont have a Y codename yet?
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: I've seen the wallpapers for Xubuntu yes ;)
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: yasmin's yurt
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> !codename
<lotuspsychje> !codenames
<ubottu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: and now it's working :p
<lotuspsychje> magic :p
<flocculant> yup - some of that let's wait for someone to do a bunch of talking then work afterwards magic :p
<lotuspsychje> haha
<a7ndrew>  Hey, I'm testing out Ubuntu 16.04 Server Beta 2, and I can't seem to do an installation without a network connection. Anyone else seen this?
<lotuspsychje> a7ndrew: didnt test the server install myself, cable or wifi?
<a7ndrew> lotuspsychje: I'm trying to do it without either. I can boot and use the installer from a USB stick.
<a7ndrew> maybe what I'm trying to do isn't supported??
<lotuspsychje> a7ndrew: well, at any time you will need updates so..better get connection anyway?
<lotuspsychje> a7ndrew: you could ask the #ubuntu-server guys, if offline install is supported
<alkisg> Maybe it is supported with a few preselected tasks, and you selected additional tasks?
<a7ndrew> I haven't selected anything, just can't seem to get past the mirror selection screen.
<a7ndrew> I'm guessing it fails when it can't get updates to the installer components.
<yossarianuk> hi - on 16.04 how do you change the menu buttons to the right?
<yossarianuk> ubunut-tweak-tool seems to no long have an effect
<yossarianuk> one other thing - I just installed konversation (as I don't know what irc chat is used by ubuntu by default?) - I cannot see konversation in the dash menu
<yossarianuk> i had to launch via cli
<yossarianuk> ah - actually now konversation is appears in dash
<yossarianuk> *appearing*
<yossarianuk> anyone know about the menu placement ?
<alkisg> yossarianuk: wait
<alkisg> $ gsettings list-recursively | grep button-layout
<alkisg> org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout 'menu:minimize,maximize,close'
<alkisg> That's what I have to get the buttons to the right
<alkisg> I.e. run: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout 'menu:minimize,maximize,close'
<yossarianuk> alkisg: cheers - however that has no effect
<yossarianuk> the output of ' gsettings list-recursively | grep button-layout'
<alkisg> yossarianuk: are you using unity with compiz?
<yossarianuk> org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout 'menu:minimize,maximize,close'
<yossarianuk> alkisg: ikts the default from beta 2
<yossarianuk> sudo lsof -n |grep compiz -> shows compiz in use
<yossarianuk> ive uupdated beta2 (i.e apt-get dist-upgrade)
<alkisg> yossarianuk: maybe they've removed support for it, it still works with flashback/metacity here but not with unity/compiz
<alkisg> *it also works with flashback/compiz
<yossarianuk> shall i write a bug report ?
<alkisg> Sure, why not. I don't know if they want to support it though, if so they'll reply "won't fix" and we'll know that's the case.
<yossarianuk> ok cheers - seems silly to prevent someone doing it (i'm from a KDE background....)
<yossarianuk> always check out the latest stable unity when a release is out
<yossarianuk> and 16.04 generally seems good
 * alkisg can't use unity because it requires compositing, so he's using gnome-flashback... maybe I'll switch to mate though
<yossarianuk> which package should I file the bug under
<yossarianuk> (i'm waiting on a stable kde neon release....)
<alkisg> I'm not sure, maybe unity-settings-daemon...
<yossarianuk> ok will do
<yossarianuk> I have entered a bug report about not being able to move window controls
<yossarianuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-settings-daemon/+bug/1568490
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568490 in unity-tweak-tool (Ubuntu) "Can no longer move windows controls to the right (16.04) - gsettings has no effect now" [Undecided,New]
<k1l> that bug is  wont fix and known since some time
<k1l> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-tweak-tool/+bug/1309942  <---
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1309942 in Unity Tweak Tool "Window Controls not functioning." [Medium,Won't fix]
<MisterSanderson> Hello!
<MisterSanderson> I need to install Ubuntu in my netbook soon, but I don't know if I can wait until the release of the 16.04 version. What to do?
<k1l> install 15.10 and upgrade form end of april to july to 16.04
<MisterSanderson> Why 15.10 and not 14.04?
<jtaylor> or just install 16.04 now
<MisterSanderson> Not a good idea. Unreleased software always have serious problems.
<jtaylor> two weeks won't change much of that
<ratrace> Software can have serious problems even months after stabilization :) 16.04 is good enough at this stage. I'm using it on the primary, and only, production desktop of mine.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Mrsanderson> When 16.04 is released, how will I can install it without any nonfree software?
<BluesKaj> probly use a different desktop other tha unity ?
<BluesKaj> than
<Mrsanderson> It's just Unity?
<lordievader> Isn't that what the thirdpary checkbox is for?
<BluesKaj> unity has all the bloatware and links to pais apps and promotions afaik
<lordievader> thirdparty*
<BluesKaj> paid
<freaj> Mrsanderson: without any proprietary software? You might want to take a loot at: http://trisquel.info then, it's a ubuntu distro 100% cleaned from non free softwares
<popey> BluesKaj: unity has nothing non-free in it.
<popey> Mrsanderson: there is an option before you even boot to the desktop to install only free software
<popey> i think you press F6 at the boot menu
<freaj> popey: really? I didn't know that
<popey> it's been there for years
<freaj> it says a lot about how important it is to people :P
<popey> Well, we created Gobuntu as a Free Software only flavour but nobody seemed to want to maintain it
<popey> so it was rolled into the standard iso image
<popey> http://askubuntu.com/questions/426160/what-is-the-free-software-only-option-when-installing-ubuntu
<BluesKaj> popey, why does it have all that commercial stuff on the desktop then.
<popey> thats an entirely separate subject from software freedom
<freaj> BluesKaj: the ad can be free software, huh
<freaj> BluesKaj: you can see the source code of it I think
<BluesKaj> ok , now we're into person al definitions of bloatware
<popey> also no
<popey> you're off on a tangent
<popey> the question asked was "how will I can install it without any nonfree software"
<popey> *you* took a different turn and started talking about "bloatware"
<popey> and somehow concluding that unity is nonfree
<popey> which it isn't
<BluesKaj> nm, I don't really care it's immaterial to me .... i use kde anyway
<popey> Super
<popey> next time maybe research the topic before spouting fud
<BluesKaj> popey, maybe you couls help the user next time  rather than being a correction troll
<popey> I _did_
<allquixotic> Now that the latest Nvidia binary driver (364.72) supports the EGL extensions required by Wayland and Mir, and also supports KMS, could one reasonably expect Ubuntu 16.04 to support Unity 8 + Mir + Nvidia binary driver at some point?
<popey> you seem to have missed the part where I explained the free software option above.
 * BluesKaj shrugs  ...blah blah ....
<popey> Nice attitude.
<ratrace> this "proprietary" and "spyware" FUDmyth should really die. it's total nonsense.
<popey> The online stuff was finally removed in 16.04.
<MisterSanderson> There isn't really a way to make Ubuntu free of nonfree software, other than using another distro?
<popey> 15:41 < popey> http://askubuntu.com/questions/426160/what-is-the-free-software-only-option-when-installing-ubuntu
<popey> MisterSanderson: ^
<MisterSanderson> I will check.
<BluesKaj> or use a different DE
<popey> Again, the DE has nothing to do with free/non-free. Stop the fud BluesKaj
<nauticalnexus> Hello, I'm having issues upgrading to Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 using the "do-release-upgrade -d" terminal command. I upgraded to 15.10 yesterday and tried to do the 16.04 upgrade again but I'm having the same issue I did on 14.04. this is the error https://paste.ubuntu.com/15725661/
<popey> nauticalnexus: might have been a transient thing, you could retry again?
<nauticalnexus> popey: I've tried again 3 times. Same exact error. I've tried switching the servers in software-properties-gtk but same thing
<popey> hm
<flocculant> nauticalnexus: I had some issues with that yesterday and this morning - worked in the end
<freaj> BluesKaj: wow hey, please read what popey said again, and he even gave you the solution
<flocculant> there have been some connectivity issues off and on seemingly
<freaj> this is far from being a troll omg
<nauticalnexus> popey: I eventually got a ISO and put it on a USB, booted it, and it wouldn't let me upgrade from 14.04(this was before I upgraded to 15.10), I would've had to do a clean install, which is not what I wanted to do
<BluesKaj> it's not my problem , freaj
<flocculant> popey: had issues with repos/pad/login.ubuntu most of the morning
<popey> BluesKaj: your misinformation in an ubuntu support channel _is_ actually.
<nauticalnexus> I can try again, though. But I'm fairly certain it'll be the same error.
<popey> nauticalnexus: I dont think we heavily test 14.04 -> 16.04 upgrades yet
<flocculant> nauticalnexus: as I said - I got there with upgrade in the end - same as you
<popey> they only generally get switched on around the point release
<nauticalnexus> popey: I'm doing 15.10 -> 16.04 now
<popey> so when 16.04.1 ships it will have been more tested
<popey> ok
<popey> but still, that doesn't explain the weird network issues with your archive connections
<nauticalnexus> I don't get it either.
<nauticalnexus> Just tried again, same error.
<flocculant> bug 1568354
<ubottu> bug 1568354 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "version upgrade fails due to wrong translation hash checksums" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1568354
<nauticalnexus> flocculant: why does it affect me then? I'm using English, albeit British English
<flocculant> nauticalnexus: no idea - as I said I had the same thing over and over - worked in the end
<flocculant> and exactly the same issue here - uk stuffs
<nauticalnexus> flocculant: so what, I just have to keep trying?
<flocculant> well
<BluesKaj> popey, I meant it's not my problem since I don't use unity and wasn't the user asking about non-free software, however if you guys think I made the wrong sud=gestion then I'll leave well enough alone next time.
<syth> Today I'll be building a kernel on 16.04 for my first time idk how to go abt it ,I'll be using a guide
<flocculant> personally I think there's something up more generically - not just repos - I've had issues with more than 1 canonical thing today :)
<flocculant> nauticalnexus: ^^
<syth> Anyways idk how to use lvm
<nauticalnexus> flocculant: Well what do I do then?
<MisterSanderson> Next question: will 16.04 still be controlled by Amazon?
<syth> Nope
<flocculant> nauticalnexus: try later perhaps - wish I could offer something more tangible
<k1l_> "controlled"? where did you get from?
<syth> He means Shop
<ChibaPet> It's an Illuminati thing.
<ratrace> k1l_: voices in his head told him
<nauticalnexus> flocculant: alright. thanks
<popey> MisterSanderson: nothing is controlled by amazon
<nauticalnexus> ratrace: hahaha
<k1l_> no, he said: "controlled" which is what the FUD trolls tell other people
<popey> indeed
<syth> Indeed
<ChibaPet> in... deed
<ratrace> watching too much static on the telly
<syth> Amazon is baad
<flocculant> nauticalnexus: it took 4 attempts this morning
<syth> I guess the interface is much fluent in 16.04
<nauticalnexus> flocculant: 4? Wow. And you're on 16.04 now?
<k1l_> if you dont like the amazon shopping lense you can turn that off and its off then. and its even not set on per default from 16.04 on.  but that is totally different from saying ubuntu is controlled by amazon.
<syth> Lol
<syth> Yeah
<flocculant> nauticalnexus: I was *just* testing upgrades in vm - I've been running 16.04 for a long time
<nauticalnexus> flocculant: ah, okay. I might just wait for it to release. I mean it's just 11 days.. right...?
<syth> I'm running 16.04 in vbox
<flocculant> nauticalnexus: yep
<nauticalnexus> flocculant: that's a year to an impatient person(me)
<flocculant> nauticalnexus: :)
<syth> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<freaj> Am I crazy to run 16.04 as my main desktop? :P
<ratrace> I wonder if people who object to the search lens are using smartphones in ANY capacity. that'd be hilariously hypocritical if they did.
 * BluesKaj wonders about 16.10 :-)
<syth> Yes freaj
<ratrace> freaj: I've been doing so for the past few days too :)
<syth> But
<ratrace> main and only desktop, workstation, if it failed, my work and my paycheck would suffer. :)
<syth> Its pretty lightweight and stable
<BluesKaj> freaj, if it's your work machine then not recommended, but as an adventurous home user why not  if you have a another OS as your main OS
<syth> Just 1.38GB
<Mrsanderson> I don't use cell phones normally. They are always spying the users.
<syth> Means Mrsanderson
<syth> ? Spying
<nauticalnexus> oh my goodness
<nauticalnexus> Where does this guy get "spying: from
<Mrsanderson> Yes, no data is protected on cell phones.
<syth> You mean cloud?
<Mrsanderson> Voice calls are heard by government. SMS are read. Skype is read. Facebook is read. Gmail is read. Fuck!
<syth> Who told you?
<ratrace> Snowden. :)
<syth> And anyways even if they do ...what difference does it make!
<Mrsanderson> It does difference to my privacy.
<ChibaPet> If you need privacy, you're hiding something.
<ChibaPet> Why are you hiding something?
<nauticalnexus> oh yes I'd love for the government to hear everything I do on the internets
<syth> Privacy... Lol
<ratrace> really, ChibaPet, really.
<Mrsanderson> I prefer not having my data sent to Amazon. Can I prevent that?
<syth> Yes
<ratrace> ChibaPet: so what are you hiding, then?
<Mrsanderson> How?
<ChibaPet> ratrace: The bodies.
<syth> Of aliens :p
<ratrace> ChibaPet: obviously, since you're using SSL to connect to irc.
<nauticalnexus> ChibaPet: holy shit
<k1l_> Mrsanderson: i already told you
<ratrace> Mrsanderson: you better stop using the interwebs altogether. the nsa can crack your ssl so there's no point really.
<nauticalnexus> ratrace: Yup. they can crack iPhones now
<ratrace> true, true.
<ChibaPet> A recent upgrade caused me to have to reinstall my printer. Anyone else see that?
<nauticalnexus> No one is safe.
<k1l_> Mrsanderson: on every ubuntu release, you can set the amazon search lense to off.
<ratrace> there's like, this cryptically titled "Privacy" section in System Settings. What could that possibly mean!
<syth> itanimulli.com
<nauticalnexus> lmao
<ChibaPet> Mrsanderson: You realize that the Amazon search is only there if you're using that cluster of software. Use something else and you're all set, in addition to just turning it off.
<syth> ITANIMULLI.COM
<nauticalnexus> amazing
<k1l_> the amazon search lense only works on the "search online and local" search. so if you search in another lense, like the apps-lense (super+a), its not searching anything on amazon.
<k1l_> so Mrsanderson is technically complaining, that a search labled as onlinesearch, is searching online.
<ratrace> lol!
<nauticalnexus> this is amazing
<syth> Yeah...its all under nsa ....big time secret agency origins
<ChibaPet> Just like bits of OpenSSL! What a coincidence. :P
<nauticalnexus> Just remember the NSA can unencrypt your iPhone now so that means they can get into anything
<ChibaPet> That was the FBI.
<syth> Anything.... Sheeit man i have loads od porn on my iphone :p
<syth> *of
<nauticalnexus> same thing!
<nauticalnexus> it's all the government
<syth> Government is going to see my porn choices ...lel
<nauticalnexus> tmi
<syth> Yeah...i guess they are stealing so to know human behavior
<k1l_> i think we are walking away from the focus of #ubuntu+1 . but #ubuntu-offtopic is a good place to talk about that
<syth> And make AI
<syth> Apology k1l_
<MisterSanderson> OK, so there is a swarm of trolls right now here. Maybe I come back later.
<k1l_> *sigh*
<syth> Damn
<nauticalnexus> whoops
<k1l_> himself spreading FUD and talking about others beeing trolls when asked to back his accusations.
<nauticalnexus> oh I thought it was my fault
<syth> I think it is mine
<nauticalnexus> I think he's just paranoid
<ratrace> Well... too much Matrix I say.
<nauticalnexus> hahaha
<syth> :p
<ita> will the ubuntu xenial installer support zfs? the current image not seem to come with zfs utils such as zpool (though the module seems to be there)
<ratrace> ita: I don't know if it will, but I think I've read somewhere it wouldn't. Besides, it's not a trivial matter. Setting up zpools is radically different than other filesystems.
<ita> btrfs seems to be similar though
<ratrace> iirc btrfs was done "wrong" too. there's this difference between btrfs/zfs and other filesystems where other filesystems are singular per partition, whereas btrfs and zfs can have multiple mount points per partition.
<ratrace> also, with other filesystems raid requires separate layer and thus device to base partitions upon, where with zfs/btrfs it's built in and handled differently.
<ratrace> it's not trivial to present all these combinations in the GUI. PErsonally, I always drop to shell and manually set up the filesystems. Easier and faster than trying to click through an awkwardly put together interface.
<jonathan_zz> main reason why btrfs is a bad idea: it mixes layers.
<ratrace> zfs does too
<jonathan_zz> right
<ratrace> flagship product of UNIXes which is least UNIXy in principle :D
<jonathan_zz> It's a bit like building a computer but the windows boot loader is hardwired into it.
<ratrace> Id' say main reason why btrfs is a bad idea is because btrfs is unstable crap.
<jonathan_zz> the two things do not have to be unrelated
<jonathan_zz> the moment you start to mix stuff that doesn't belong together, you get into trouble
<jonathan_zz> same with systemd
<jonathan_zz> unix is about elementary building blocks right.
<jonathan_zz> that you can put together the way you want.
<ratrace> however, in case of zfs and possibly btrfs, they HAVE to. ZFS has to be aware of raid blocks in order to allow checksumming and auto recovery.
<ratrace> it would be impossible to do that if those layers were independent.
<ratrace> on the other hand, the feature could be taken out of the FS and put where it belongs: into mdadm
<jonathan_zz> and improve mdadm while you're at it ;-).
<ratrace> yeah.
<jonathan_zz> unusable program
<jonathan_zz> but that's what I mean: why try to do stuff something else can do better.
<jonathan_zz> It's like the same with Nero suite on Windows
<jonathan_zz> Nero is a burning app but it comes with complete media player package
<jonathan_zz> just nobody really wants it.
<jonathan_zz> why use a dvd burner as your media player right.
<ratrace> I do wonder if the recent developments around ext4 and various cachefs filesystems will render zfs/btrfs irrelevant. mdadm + lvm + ext4(+crypto + snapshotting built in) + cachefs will do exactly the same thing.
<ratrace> (cachefs to replace ZFS ARC)
<jonathan_zz> lvm also has caches for that matter.
<jonathan_zz> modular is not bad at all
<jonathan_zz> you just have to focus on making them as clean as possible.
<jonathan_zz> personally I like thin LVM
<jonathan_zz> there is only one real downside to thin LVM and that is not knowing when your space runs out.
<jonathan_zz> but in actual fact you could implement that as well.
<jonathan_zz> actual free space may be less than the filesystem reports.
<jonathan_zz> I wonder what happens if you fill it up.
<jonathan_zz> but e.g. ext4 wouldn't know about LVM so it could not know.....
<jonathan_zz> same issue ;-).
<ratrace> does it have to know? or is it enough for the underlying block device (physical, lvm, ...) reports number of blocks available
<jonathan_zz> maybe I don't know.
<jonathan_zz> that would solve it if the fs doesn't think the entire allocated range will always be available, which makes sense.
<jonathan_zz> but that would require either "number of blocks available" (which isn't very helpful) (apart from knowing how much to allocate) or "these and these blocks are unavailable" (which would be some randomness on the part of LVM, and impossible to know for LVM.
<jonathan_zz> well LVM knows which blocks are already used.
<jonathan_zz> in the virtual device
<ratrace> precisely, so it doesn't matter
<jonathan_zz> so if there are no more blocks available, it could just (randomly) make them unavailable at the end of the volume. For instance.
<ratrace> I mean it doesn't matter what ext4 knows about its underlying block device as long as that device acts as a block device properly.
<jonathan_zz> any block device should be able to enable/disable blocks right.
<ita> unusable or not, what i am trying to do is to install a system with 2 identical disks which i would like to be able to boot whenever one of the disks fail
<jonathan_zz> I have done that using mirror raid mdadm
<ita> mdadm with lvm is not exactly easy to setup (i want the bootloader to be mirrored too), and i hoped zfs in the installer could simplify that
<ratrace> ita: you have a range of options at your disposal. mdadm+(ext4|xfs|...), zfs or, if you must, btrfs
<jonathan_zz> I set it up using the debian installer, it created my raid devices
<ratrace> ita: nope, you'd still need separate, non-zfs /boot
<jonathan_zz> then later I turned /boot into raid also
<jonathan_zz> each disk just has its own GPT bios boot partition (1mb)
<jonathan_zz> or maybe 2mb don't remember
<ita> jonathan_zz: that's the thing i want... but straight from the installer, without obscure tweaks later on
<jonathan_zz> ita: I'm not sure my tweak was obscure and I think you can do it straight away
<jonathan_zz> I only used LVM ON the raid partitions.
<ita> jonathan_zz: it's not exactly a few clicks in the installer
<jonathan_zz> first partition: bios reserved boot, second partition, raid /boot, third partition, raid /
<jonathan_zz> was gonna say raid /root, I meant /
<jonathan_zz> ita: in the debian installer it is a breeze. The ubuntu/kubuntu graphical one can't do it right.
<ita> jonathan_zz: ok, maybe it is just ubuntu then...
<ratrace> the problem with ubuntu's installer, at least it was in 15.10, didn't try 16.04 as I upgraded from 15.10, is that it's very sensitive. roll back on something and you've broken it, you have to start from the scratch.
<jonathan_zz> ita: debian text mode installer allows complete manual configuration of LVM, as well as turning partitions into mdadm raid.
<ratrace> something = partitioning-wise
<jonathan_zz> the only thing I did manually *after* was to turn /boot into mirror raid.
<jonathan_zz> which was: backup, create single disk array, put backup onto it, extend to second disk, rebuild it, done.
<jonathan_zz> not easy from the command line but with a manual you can do it :p.
<ratrace> why? you could've simply nuked the partitions, turn into raid proper, mount as /boot and restore it from backup then. :)
<ita> jonathan_zz: regarding the raid mirror, it seems that zfs provides a little bit more there (zfs scrub), is there an mdadm equivalent for it?
<jonathan_zz> no clue
<ratrace> ita: there isn't
<ratrace> mdadm cannot tell which of the two mismatched blocks is correct one
<jonathan_zz> ratrace: I don't really remember how I did it :p.
<ratrace> zfs can
<ita> ratrace: :-)
<jonathan_zz> ratrace: I played around with rebuilding arrays, so maybe I'm confused.
<ratrace> the closest thing you get with mdadm is the mdadm check run which checks for its health, but there's no autocorrective behavior as with zfs
<ita> jonathan_zz: i still want zfs and debian does not seem to be providing it by default, plus the installation is more complex than Ubuntus
<ratrace> I hear that will change for next Debian
<jonathan_zz> debian installation more complex?
<jonathan_zz> I almost feel like installing it again
<ita> jonathan_zz: yup, and ugly
<jonathan_zz> I do not use the server anyway
<jonathan_zz> I upgraded it to 8, not sure if I really want 7.
<jonathan_zz> but I have the 7 discs so I could easily reinstall and reproduce to see how it goes.
<jonathan_zz> I took a lot of pains to create perfect partitions lol.
<jonathan_zz> It was meant to run something but I never developed it.
<jonathan_zz> test
<ita> jonathan_zz: test ok :-)
<jonathan_zz> It had mirror /boot and /root, a stripe with 2 data volumes on it and another mirror with a backup volume.
<jonathan_zz> on 2 disks
<jonathan_zz> yeah i might just do it, the annoying software raid card (firmware raid card) wouldn't allow me to delete the useless array I had made on it without having both disks present, and without wiping the partition tables :p.
<jonathan_zz> then I can install an older PSU I had for it that was better for the case, and have one PSU leftover that I can sell :p.
<jonathan_zz> good plan :P
<Amara> Hey,same problem as I told in #ubuntu, using 4.4 kernel intel hdmi output doesn't work, anyone knows a solution?
<Amara> The bug is documented here https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1317231
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1317231 in xorg-x11-drv-intel "F23: kernel 4.4.4-301 no HDMI graphics with Intel graphics driver" [Medium,New]
<nauticalnexus> I literally cannot upgrade to GNOME 16.04. I keep getting the same exact error. I've done this at least 15 times today and it comes up with the same error
<nauticalnexus> this is the error https://paste.ubuntu.com/15725661/
<Amara> MITM
<Amara> or ubuntu is upgrading its repo or something like that
<Amara> change your repo or wait a few hours
<nauticalnexus> It happened yesterday too
<Amara> mitm than lel
<Amara> change your repo, put the universal repo and try again
<nauticalnexus> saaaaaaaame issue
<Amara> which one did you point your apt at?
<nauticalnexus> main server
<Amara> ;_; use apt-transport-tor, put tor+ before http in your repo config file
<Amara> or try https
<nauticalnexus> I am confused
<Amara> this is probably because ubuntu is fucked up its repo or somebody is somehow fucking up your connection
<Amara> you could try a vpn too instead of tor
<Amara> if tor or vpn solves it, you are bad, if not ubuntu is bad
<Amara> or chose another repo, maybe one from uk or france?
<nauticalnexus> I doubt it's me because I've done nearly everything I can to fix this
<flocculant> nauticalnexus: you could try removing the lists so it has to grab all the lists again - but I think there's something not quite right at the moment there
<nauticalnexus> flocculant: how do I do that
<flocculant> http://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-packages-list-due-to-a-hash-sum-mismatch-error
<nauticalnexus> flocculant: thanks, I'll try that
<flocculant> nauticalnexus: I can't remember if I did that when I managed to get it working this morning
<nauticalnexus> flocculant: oh yeah you're the one I was talking to earlier? I've tried this at least 15 times today
<nauticalnexus> just did everything the link you sent said, trying it again
<flocculant> nauticalnexus: yea it was me for my sins :p
<nauticalnexus> your sins? What?
<flocculant> trying to help people - often ends in tears :D
<nauticalnexus> or frustration when the thing doesn't work after 15 times..
<flocculant> http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/for+my+sins
<flocculant> nauticalnexus: yup - I feel your pain
<nauticalnexus> WOW.
<nauticalnexus> SAME THING.
<nauticalnexus> I really wish it was okay to use profanity here.
<flocculant> :)
<nauticalnexus> this is really getting on my nerves..
<flocculant> it's coming over the ether pretty clearly ;)
<flocculant> yea - not much I can do to help
<nauticalnexus> I'm gonna try what's in that link again.
<flocculant> nauticalnexus: are you still connecting to main?
<nauticalnexus> I just switched to the US server
<flocculant> if not clear the lists - connect to main - retry is about all I could suggest
<flocculant> I KNOW that I got it working from Main
<nauticalnexus> I did connect to main.
<Amara> nauticalnexus, switch to tor, always up to date, no isp caches or something like that
<nauticalnexus> but no bueno
<nauticalnexus> I surely can't be the only American that uses British English can I?
<flocculant> nauticalnexus: so you did the rm -rf, then tried the upgrade using main?
<nauticalnexus> flocculant: the first time, yes. I'm now trying the US server.
<flocculant> nauticalnexus: no idea - but given the bug I linked earlier - not just GB translation is failing - the bug is all in German
<nauticalnexus> same. freaking. error.
<flocculant> nauticalnexus: for your sanity - I would leave it today - if there *is* a real issue it's more likely to get seen on a working day imo
<nauticalnexus> I have no sanity
<nauticalnexus> I'm fine
<flocculant> well good luck then - all I'm going to end up doing is repeating myself now - though I'd like to know if you manage to find what's up :)
<nauticalnexus> trying the main server again.
<nauticalnexus> yeah I lost my sanity a loooong time ago. Thanks for the gl
<nauticalnexus> becuase I'm definitely gonna need it..
<nauticalnexus> flocculant: yes
<nauticalnexus> I got it working
<nauticalnexus> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* plus sudo apt-get clean, plus sudo do-release-upgrade -d worked
<flocculant> nauticalnexus: :)
<nauticalnexus> flocculant: idk how long it's gonna take to download and instlal, but if it's anything like when I upgraded to 15.10, it's gonna take a few hours
<nauticalnexus> 15.10 took so long that I actually went afk for an hour or so. When I got back it was done. my bootloader tried to boot the old kernel though.
<nauticalnexus> should I just use grub on my ESP partition?
<nauticalnexus> I use rEFInd right now.
<flocculant> not a clue I'm afraid :)
<nauticalnexus> ah okay
<nauticalnexus> I've always avoided grub, idk why
<nauticalnexus> but rEFInd still shows the 14.04 kernel so I have to boot into grub anyway
<flocculant> :)
<nauticalnexus> even after reinstalling it and forcing it to read the Linux kernels again
<flocculant> nauticalnexus: well I'm glad you managed to get it going - but it's time for me to knock irc on the head for the day now :)
<nauticalnexus> flocculant: alright. Thanks for the link. It seriously helped a lot. Have a nice day/night/evening/afternoon
<flocculant> you too
<elvis9k> hello
<elvis9k> does anyone know how long the encryption of a 1tb drive should take during installation? I am doing that right now and am wondering if it even is doing anything.
<jonathan_zz> pff changing the psu proved quite a hassle :p. Now front usb doesn't work, a wire is loose. Trying to fix it with silverglue but probably won't hold. Quite a lot of work to get things working in a small case.
<jonathan_zz> wireless keyboard and the dongle is missing with no clue in the world where it could be.
<jonathan_zz> would have been missing for 1½ years :p ita ratrace
<thor__> buzzing. nice :) trouble with phpmyadmin in 16.04. php woking in www, but localhost/phpmyadmin just shows sourcecode. anyone here who ran into that problem?
<thor__> Dont tell me to learn SQL, because thats not funny at all :D
<ratrace> thor__: add the php handler to the localhost vhost too
<thor__> ratrace: thanks. I will duckduckgo that :)
#ubuntu+1 2017-04-03
<Daekdroom> If I'm having issues with keyboard input in KDE, assigned to which package should I report it ?
#ubuntu+1 2017-04-04
<schultza> is this the developer's rolling release group?
<nacc> Seveas: there is no rolling release of ubuntu
<nacc> Seveas: sorry, schultza left!
<Menzador> lawl
<Menzador> I pointed my repos to "devel" on this testing machine, if that's what they meant.
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<valorie> oh good grief
<acheron-a> hello
<acheron-a> where can i ask a couple of questions about current release of 16.04?
<acheron-a> something a bit more in-depth than just the help channel
<flocculant> acheron-a: I thought you were talking about 17.04 ...
<acheron-a> flocculant, no ..
<acheron-a> oh, well, i give up
#ubuntu+1 2017-04-06
<snadge> so when can i get my wayland gnome on? :p
<snadge> or are all of you getting drunk right now
<brunch875> http://termbin.com/ai2g
<brunch875> uh oh
<brunch875> what is happeninnggg
<snadge> you haven't heard? .. unity/mir -> /dev/null
<snadge> im not being snarky about it either.. im actually using unity on 17.04 right now
<nanodrone> is there anyway i can port the unity touch handles to gnome?
<brunch875> snadge: but would that cause go libraries to mismatch with apt?
<brunch875> ...and does the death of unity/mir mean 17.04 is continued somewhere else?
<brunch875> Should I reinstall zesty?
<k1l_> snadge: what do you expect? this is a technical channel. if you want to eat popcorn just noin one of the many forums or reddit, to see people beeing snarky
<brunch875> I just tried translating snarky to spanish. Google translate replied "snarky traducción" which means "snarky translation"
<snadge> brunch875, this is for the next ubuntu.. ubuntu+2
<snadge> relax.. take a deep breath.. this isn't happening tomorrow :p
<brunch875> there's actually an invite-only #ubuntu+2
<brunch875> fascinating
<snadge> thats where the super elite get real work and discussion done on making that a reality ;)
<k1l_> right now its not clear what happens to unity. unity7 is a dead end, since sometime in the future everyone wants to switch to wayland away from x11.
<k1l_> i dont know if there will be a community effort to keep unity alive and port it to wayland.
<snadge> i dont think thats really the interesting part
<brunch875> it is for me
<snadge> its moreso, what can be done with gnome shell.. to make it more "ubuntu" like
<snadge> so that the transition isn't jarring for normal users
<nanodrone> define ubuntu like
<brunch875> unity is the most comfortable one... Least clutter of all of them
<k1l_> the reason why there is unity in the first place is that gnome doesnt want to accept patches to make gnome look different than gnome looks.
<nanodrone> shell extensions can be used to make it look more like unity
<brunch875> k1l_: So will the transition occur naturally with patches in zesty or do we have to re-download?
<snadge> okay sure.. some middle ground will be found surely.. i would actually have to use them side by side to establish a list of obvious differences etc
<k1l_> and i guess people are overestimating that there will be a unity like gnome-shell now based on vanilla gnome
<snadge> even if its just the colour scheme, and icon sets
<snadge> and maybe a guide or a tutorial on first startup
<nanodrone> unity is faster than gnome
<k1l_> so either it will be just a gnome-shell like redhat wants it to look like or it will be a more unity like gnome-frankenstein
<k1l_> that are my 2 realistic options.
<snadge> im personally happy with something in the middle of that
<k1l_> snadge: i doubt there will be middle solution
<snadge> they cant not let you change the theme and icon sets
<k1l_> brunch875: no, there will be no changes for 17.04. that will still ship unity.
<snadge> they can't not accept patches for features which will benefit existing gnome desktop users
<k1l_> snadge: please read about the history of unity. that is exact the reason why unity was made. unity7 is "another" gnome-shell
<snadge> im personally happy with unity.. but if im forced to change to gnome shell.. i will.. i'll just live with it
<k1l_> just look at the mess gnome got with notifications and the indicators. they changed a lot of them back to more common linux-desktop standards.
<snadge> just like i had to adapt to unity when it was first instroduced, and it horrified me.. and over time i got to like it.. i gave it a chance
<snadge> at the time though.. it horrified me less than the gnome shell did, for the reasons that unity's existence was brought about
<k1l_> well, most users were not only horrified by unity. they were horrified that gnome2 was shut down and they needed to look for something new but wanted to use gnome2. its not like everyone was happy to use gnome-shell back then
<brunch875> I loved unity from the beginning. So clean...
<brunch875> I tried gnome3 but it's so cluttered and lacks shortcuts
<snadge> yeah.. was an occasional user of flashback.. lets not forget that, and that you can use it in both compiz and metacity mode.. thats pretty darn sweet
<snadge> i dont think the flashback guys, get enough credit
<snadge> to gnome-desktops credit.. its better than it was.. i can't really say by how much though, thats kind of subjective
<k1l_> i dont think redhat got the same snarky comments when reverting trashing the gnome2-look and make that part of the gnome3 again.
<nanodrone> i just learned that unity HUD is downstream hacks :|
<rektide> i upgraded to Zesty. if I launch with the 4.10 kernel there, and log in and open a terminal and try something like `sudo ls`, sudo never asks me for a password. it sits there forever.
<rektide> i had to switch back to a 4.4 kernel to be able to function
<rektide> any suggestions? please help.
<nacc> rektide: well you should have been on 4.8
<nacc> rektide: as you had to be on 16.10 before 17.04
<nacc> rektide: did 4.8 work?
<rektide> oh i have a 4.8 kernel. when i run the 4.8 kernel, i get the login screen but after typing username password, my window manager (Awesome) never runs.
<rektide> it just sits with the 17.04 wallpaper hanging out
<rektide> i did upgrade to 16.10, i did it all via do-release-upgrade -d's.
<nacc> rektide: ok, just checking
<rektide> any idea why 4.8 never takes me to my desktop?
<nacc> rektide: it sounds like it does, but your wm maybe crashes?
<nacc> rektide: i would start with a more default setup and see if it works
<rektide> nacc: nothing loads in 4.8. i tried Unity8, Gnome classic. With these options there's a spinner that starts up on the right side of the password field and then nothing happens.
<nacc> rektide: hrm, that's very strange -- any chance you can try a 17.04 live usb/
<rektide> I tried switching to a different virtual terminal with control-alt-f1 control-alt-f2 &c to see if I could get logs or something for what was happening
<rektide> but no hotkeys seemed to get me out of the greeter. :(
<rektide> any guesses why sudo doesn't ever show me a prompt in 4.10?
<rektide> i'm pretty good with Linux generally, but i have a really hard time imagining why a kernel upgrade would prevent sudo from ever showing a prompt
<rektide> i also can't ssh when i'm in 4.10??? i think?
<rektide> i've made a huge mistake in trying to upgrade. :(
 * genii blinks
<genii> Oh, not 4.10 Warty, something else
<rektide> Zesty has a 4.10 package that i installed
<rektide> the 4.8 package really really really doesn't work at all- i can't get past the greeter. and i can't find out how to get logs when it fails like that.
<nacc> rektide: 4.8 is 16.10, not 17.04 at all
<nacc> rektide: but if you had problems there, then it seems like upgrading was maybe the wrong choice (rather than just fixing whatever was breaking)
<nacc> rektide: but in any case, did you try live usb?
<rektide> nacc: i searched for a usb drive at work, haven't found one yet
<rektide> i still need to make my workstation work- would having a live usb help me get this workstation going again somehow?
<nacc> rektide: well it would confirm if it's a configuration issue locally
<rektide> but not help me figure out why, for example, sudo never prompts me
<rektide> hm maybe i can su to root-- if i can find the password, such that i at least have logs i can look at
<rektide> this upgrade! :'(
<rektide> so no one has any idea how to debug sudo, or knows anything about why it's very very dfiferent and broken and never shows me a prompt in 17.04? :(
<rektide> i'd guess there's some kind of new security policy somewhere
<rektide> i also can't ssh
<rektide> is there some new se-linux bits that are on by default starting post 16.04 ?
<rektide> there's something very very odd when changing kernel versions does things like prevent sudo from running
<rektide> i wish someone in here could speak up and give me some pointers
<nacc> rektide: right, so i'm guessing you've modified a config file and it's incompatible
<nacc> rektide: that's why i've said use a live usb
<nacc> rektide: otherwise it's hard to debug
<rektide> i can prove that it is a local issue, but i still won't have a working development system once i prove it is local
<rektide> i also don't have usb drives on hand to do this with. :/
<nacc> rektide: well you could either reinstall
<nacc> rektide: or could chroot in and diff things in /etc, say
<rektide> would there not be a .dpkg-dist variant when doing a do-release-upgrade -d ?
<nacc> rektide: only if it's an actual conf file
<nacc> but you might ahve put it in in a .d directory
<rektide> wahoo! i wish i knew what i'd changed- i found some un-upgraded packages to update mostly- but i have a somewhat working 17.04
<rektide> when i open unity-control-panel, i only have 3 options: language support, printers, software updates. anyone have guesses for why i don't see more options?
<nacc> rektide: ah interesting
<rektide> i also had my 4.10 kernel upgrade from from -14 to -15. v0v
<rektide> in particular i'd really like to update my gnome theme. this one is ugly. :) unity-control-center is the way i know of doing that, but there's no options for changing theme. (gnome-control-center reflects the same 3 options + "backups")
#ubuntu+1 2017-04-07
<brunch875> zesty doesn't come with ifconfig installed
<brunch875> how to check ip then?
<nacc> brunch875: `ip a`
<brunch875> nice thanks nacc
<nacc> brunch875: which i believe is just short of `ip addr`, but the `ip` command is what you want
<brunch875> ip addr? I remember this from before
<nacc> brunch875: yes
<Dreaman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24334519/  k1l_ big proble with unsteable ubuntu :)
<nacc> Dreaman: #ubuntu+1 for support for 17.04
<nacc> Dreaman: also, that paste has no useful content for any instability
<Dreaman> my videocard 940 mx not in the list :)
<nacc> Dreaman: sorry  for the channel redirect, didn't pay attention to where we were :)
<nacc> Dreaman: isn't that the nvidia device 179c?
<Dreaman> yes
<nacc> Dreaman: so it is in the list, but presumably the nvidia driver didn't recognize it
<Dreaman> work
<nacc> Dreaman: right `dmesg` grep for nvidia or whatever
<Dreaman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24334585/
<ikonia> Dreaman: please check your pm
<ikonia> (as in private messages)
<ZeZu> Can anyone confirm package 'gpa'  ( gnu privacy assistant )  is not in Zesty repo?   It's a pretty standard package but I have to install a binary from Yakkety
<k1l_> !info gpa
<ubottu> gpa (source: gpa): GNU Privacy Assistant (GPA). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.10-2 (zesty), package size 286 kB, installed size 1238 kB
<k1l_> make sure universe is enabled
<nacc> ZeZu: no, i cannot confirm that
<nacc> ZeZu: and you don't mix and match releases, even to workaround something, imo
<ZeZu> nacc,  it's highly doubtfull it will cause any issue installing a binary from yakkety
<k1l_> its the straight way into the dependency hell
<ZeZu> k1l_,  universe is enabled of course :|
<k1l_> and its not needed at all
<k1l_> ZeZu: what does apt policy gpa say?
<ZeZu> k1l_,  generally no it's not
<nacc> ZeZu: i disagree based upon the number of times in the past year i've had to help people disentangle their systems
<nacc> ZeZu: but hey, you're root on your system, do whatever you want of course
<ZeZu> k1l_, policy: https://pastebin.com/UeBwe62a
<nacc> ZeZu: so it's quite clearly there
<nacc> ZeZu: just install it
<k1l_> ZeZu: so you can install it from zesty repos. what is your issue then?
<ZeZu> No clue,  i changed repo when i checked universe and it installs fine now
<ZeZu> idk why it wouldn't find it before  but I'm not complaining
<k1l_> hmm, maybe the old mirror was broken
<ZeZu> possibly
<ZeZu> thanks anyhow
#ubuntu+1 2017-04-08
<oderus> hi, what's the window decorator in kubuntu 17.04 and how can i create themes for it?
<valorie> oderus: do you mean Plasma?
<valorie> kwin is the window manager
<valorie> oderus: there are theme packages on store.kde.org -- you can download and analyze something close to what you want, and make it your own
<oderus> hmmmm okay. theres no software theme creation tool or anything huh
<valorie> maybe there are
<valorie> but not that I've heard
<oderus> i have a gtk2 theme that i really want to use globally
<valorie> there are kwin rules as well, but
<valorie> not really what you are asking about
<oderus> okay thanks valorie
<valorie> best of luck
<immu_ubuntu> so how is Ubuntu 17.04 shapping up
<immu_ubuntu> does ubuntu 17.04 have internet issues
<hggdh> On ubuntu-gnome, cannot get mouse/touchpad to change button orientation (making right-button the primaary). Any ideas?
<genii> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Zesty Zapus (17.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<genii> Is release stil scheduled for 13th, or is it the following Thursday 20th?
<genii> Every time before it was the 3rd Thursday of April
<valorie> perhaps that was coincidental?
<valorie> I have a feeling it is scheduled by week # in the year
<genii> Apparently, yes, always 26 weeks
<valorie> based on that release schec
<valorie> d
<flocculant> genii: pretty confident about next week - will be annoyed if it isn't :D
<genii> flocculant: Yeah, got it sorted out now :)
<genii> For anyone near Toronto nest Thursday, come by for free coffee and cupcakes http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/3546-zesty-zapus-toronto-release-party/
<flocculant> genii: I will try to find some edge-case installer bug so it's Friday instead - just for you :D
 * genii slides flocculant a fresh coffee
#ubuntu+1 2017-04-09
<vincenzoml> Hi there, I have no /etc/rc.local on ubuntu 17.04; is it because there's another way to run simple commands at boot?
<ThePendulum> 'lo
<ThePendulum> I understand 17.04 will be released (stable) the 13th?
<k1l_> yes
<ThePendulum> ace, I'm curious if at some point the display driver issue I had since 16.04 have been addressed
<ThePendulum> I want to move away from 15.10 ASAP >.>
<k1l_> urgs, 15.10
<ThePendulum> exactly >.>
<DJones> ThePendulum: 15.10 hasn't been supported since July 2016, no wonder you're looking to upgrade to 16.04,then 16.10 and then 17.04
<ThePendulum> DJones: yeah, but being able to use my dual monitor setup is vital and going back to 14.04 was ehh
<k1l_> ThePendulum: i wonder why that should not be fixable.
<tgm4883> ThePendulum: Is there something special about your particular dual monitor setup? My dual monitor setup works fine
<ThePendulum> k1l_: it probably is, but that was beyond me
<ThePendulum> tgm4883: it seems to be pretty specific to Dell monitors, it was some sort of timing issue
<ThePendulum> I could only get the 2nd display to work if I set it at a lower resolution
<tgm4883> odd
<tgm4883> I think I've got Dell monitors at the office, but I'd have to wait until Wednesday to verify
<k1l_> 16.04.2 ships the 16.10 kernel and xorg, that might be worth a try
<ThePendulum> I think I've tried 16.10 when it was released as well and the issue was still present
<ThePendulum> talked about it for hours in #ubuntu and in here at the time, made an issue, no one seemed to have a clue
<ThePendulum> I suppose I could try a beta from a flash drive, unlikely if the issue still exists on that it'll be resolved in the stable
<tgm4883> ThePendulum: do you have a bug report somewhere?
<ThePendulum> let me try to dig it up
<vak> hi all
<vak> should one wait for 13th of April to install Ubuntu 17 or one could install it already and get all things via the package upadates?
<k1l_> vak: with running updates it will become the final release on release date, yes.
<vak> k1l_: thank you for reply. Is there any reason *not* to install it now and wait until 13th of April?
<k1l_> if you need to ask, dont run alpha/beta/RC versions :)
<k1l_> things can break, so if you need to worry about possible breakage, better stay with final releases
<k1l_> vak: look at the topic in here
<vak> k1l_: thank you :)
<teli1331> Hi, how to reinstall software center?
<soupnanodesukar> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24351228/
<soupnanodesukar> results in a soft lockup on the desktop
<soupnanodesukar> happens in 16.10 too after I upgraded mesa from oibaf ppa last night, which forced my hand to upgrade in hopes that it would not be in 17.04
<soupnanodesukar> but alas, no luck
<soupnanodesukar> afterwards, dmesg is spammed with [TTM] Cleanup eviction failed
<soupnanodesukar> So I just uninstalled virtualbox so now I know that's not at fault
<soupnanodesukar> dmesg log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24351308/
<soupnanodesukar> soft lockups and lots of io page faults
<soupnanodesukar> luckily i can still ssh into it
<soupnanodesukar> please respond
<soupnanodesukar> i don't get page faults rebooting into recovery
<soupnanodesukar> so something is up with the graphics stack
<soupnanodesukar> anyone?
<soupnanodesukar> well i just booted into xenial using a usb stick running 4.8
<soupnanodesukar> i still have the page faults but at least the desktop doesn't lockup
<soupnanodesukar> except for every two seconds or so when moving the mouse
<soupnanodesukar> so i think i can say that anything with the latest packages (including 17.04) is going to reproduce lockups
<soupnanodesukar> apparently probing my rx480 produces page faults but probing my 7750 does not
<soupnanodesukar> oh well
<soupnanodesukar> there's going to be a lot of complaints in #ubuntu if this isn't fixed, obviously.
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-02
<FurretUber> When a program (synaptic) that was translated lost its translation (it's entirely in English now) should this be reported in Launchpad as a bug?
<tsimonq2> FurretUber: I'd say yes.
<tsimonq2> That's a regression, even if not one easily solved.
<BenLubar> I'm having trouble configuring a VM of Ubuntu Bionic to work as a build server. I'm getting "Username/PublicKey combination invalid" even though the private key the master server generated works when I try to connect with it manually
<BenLubar> is there a way to get more information about what's going on inside the VM? journalctl -u ssh seems to be saying that the auth was successful
<BenLubar> ok, weird, it seems to work when I change it to forward to 127.0.18.4 instead of the host machine's public IP
<BenLubar> I wonder where I'm getting SSH auth errors from - I'm running Windows on the host.
<lotuspsychje> morning BionicMac 
<BionicMac> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> BionicMac: got good bleachbit scan?
<lotuspsychje> morning alkisg denixx|h2 
<BionicMac> lotuspsychje: Not yet. I've been installing/configuring/running/testing/using a fresh Kubuntu Bionic Beaver build from yesterday. I'm in it now also. 
<lotuspsychje> aha
<BionicMac> No worries... I quadruple boot this iMac. I still have my Gnome Beaver on another partition. =)
<alkisg> Good morning lotuspsychje, hi all
<lotuspsychje> did you fix that network issue the other day alkisg 
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: yeah, a netplan configuration file was missing, possibly because they put it in the livecd manually instead of generating it from a package postinst
<lotuspsychje> aha
<qz1> v 18.04, is it possible to minimalize window of soft by click on icon in taskbar ? I ask because it doesnt work.
<TJ-> Just had a severe post d-r-u reboot breakage with services failing, including logind, and systemctl unable to talk to systemd, on a minimal 16.04 xubuntu install > 18.04. Long story short, in recovery mode journalctl -xb reported towards the end a failure tag "var-run-bad" and it turned out that /var/run/ was a separate directory when it should be a symlink /var/run/ -> /run/ - "rm -rf /var/run; ln -s /run
<TJ-> /var/run" fixes it. Not sure how it was caused though
<guardian> hello, is there a point waiting for the release? provided the current beta works on my setup, are there upcoming major changes or will I get rather mundane package uprades if I install now?
<TJ-> guardian: there are still bugs to be worked out so you could end up with a partially broken system at times 
<guardian> so impatient though :)
<TJ-> I've been d-r-u-ing several systems; servers seem to go ok but seeing upgrade-breakage  and some in-use behaviour weirdness still
<TJ-> (for desktop installs that is)
<danlii> I couldn't help myself, so I upgraded to 18.04 today on my Lenovo Thinkpad x240. It didn't go so well, the resolution seems to be 640x480 or something thereabout, but xrandr and the screen settings dialog says 1366x768 - however, I can't even see the buttons in the lower part of the window. I can't even see the bottom of the menu in Gnome, so I can't logout... Any ideas? :)
<alkisg> danlii: xrandr | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> What's the output of that?
<danlii> alkisg: http://termbin.com/o1oa
<alkisg> Maybe a scaling issue? That xrandr output seems fine...
<danlii> alkisg: Probably. A screenshot here: http://www.frozenbanana.net/screenshot01.png
<danlii> alkisg: However, the scaling it set to 100% in the display settings.
<danlii> Ah well. I removed all my settings folders and rebooted, and the problem is gone.
<danlii> Thanks anyway.
<Kingsy[m]> Does anyone know if there is an ISO available for ubuntu minimal 18.04? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD only seems to have 17.10
<Kingsy[m]> It's for a new PC so it makes sense to use 18.04 rather than upgrade to it later. If possible
<TJ-> Kingsy[m]: would a -server ISO be a usable alternative?
<Kingsy[m]> It's ok I think I might just install and upgrade
<BionicMac> Hello there. I want to throw this out here once again in hopes there may be an answer by now: SOUND issues. Everything recognizes my card, kernel drivers are loaded... pavucontrol and alsamixer see my card.... but... It just stops outputting sound (internal speakers/headphones/anywhere/) ... No erros anywhere... kernel/pulse/alsa... zilch. no erros. pavucontrol shows the graph moving as I play sound... no output. I am at aloss. I have gooled my 
<BionicMac> duckduckgo butt off to no avail. Only this I have found is that with the same chip a few ppl are getting the same symptms: Ghost In The Machine: Intermittent SOUND. No static nothing. From all indications the sound is playing... but... it will just stop completely. then 2 hours later... soud. My chip is: 
<BionicMac> Running up to date Bionic Beaver and Kubuntu the same problem rears its ugly head. and to rule out Ubuntu... Antergos, which runs linux kernel 4.15.* also has the same issues. I am starting to think it is a kernel driver or possible pulse/alsa thing. 
<BionicMac> bungholio@bungholio-iMac:/etc$ lspci | grep Audio
<BionicMac> 00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H HD Audio (rev 31)
<alkisg> BionicMac: and it works fine in previous kernels/versions?
<BionicMac> s/erros/errors/ :: please read through my other typos. I'm on my first cup of joe. =)
<BionicMac> alkisg: I don't know. The only kernel that willl boot on my machine is minimum 4.15.*. SO I have nothing else to compare.  I have never ran a kernel lower than that version on this machine.
<alkisg> BionicMac: how do we know it's a software issue?
<alkisg> And not hardware or speakers or connetivity etc?
<BionicMac> well, the only kernel that has support for my graphics/display, that is. Only this month did I install linux here and the problem persists since then until now. Several versions in the 4.15.* series I have booted. Same issue.
<alkisg> So is it possible that you just connected the speakers to the mic hole?
<BionicMac> alkisg: Because it will magically start working. And it is perfect. then : not output ( but the meters on mixer and pavucontrol still see the graphs as outputtting,
<BionicMac> NO
<BionicMac> oops sorry for the all caps. No
<alkisg> Or that a cable inside the pc doesn't fit well and it works/breaks with light movement?
<BionicMac> Internal speaker. no external. Plus when it stops oututting audio it affects the internal speakers as well s headphones.
<alkisg> I.e. I think you need to find ANY OS/kernel/version that always works
<alkisg> So that at least you'll then know it's a software issue
<BionicMac> I don't suspect it becuase it affects hedphones and internal speakers together.
<BionicMac> yes, software.
<BionicMac> Plus I have found... some folks with the same issue with this chipset (differnt rev minor versions) but it is the same thing I read about their experience.
<BionicMac> There is only one fix that "sometimes" corrects it: "pavucontrol / Configuration Tab/ changing-toggling the Profile from one to the other then back tothe proper" then boom... mid song... and the entire time the graphs in pavucontrol are bumping away no interruptions.
<BionicMac> Makes me suspect pulse more than any other. which gives e an idea: How do I turn off pulse so I can use Alsa only getting rid of pulse for testing?
<BionicMac> Pls how do I reload everything sound related while testing: unload kernel drivers and re-initialize Alsa(only) - no pules?
<BionicMac> s/Pls/Plus/
<alkisg> An internal cable issue would affect both
<alkisg> (headphones and speakers)
<alkisg> To play something using alsa, run `aplay /bin/ls`; it'll make modem-like sound
<BionicMac> alkisg: An Internal speaker cable issue wouldn't affect the headphone jack also. (unless two cables are bad)  I mean when it stops outputting sound it affects headphones and internal speakers.
<BionicMac> yes I use 'aplay some.wav' to play through alsa. But I would love to know how to shutdown pulse-audio altogether and let alsa manage sound for testing to rule out pulse.
<BionicMac> alkisg: WHen the sound is outputting correectly I can always use "aplay some.wav" and it works fine. When it stops, it affects 'aplay' also.
<BionicMac> Hmmm. found another person with their "fix" for the exact same issue ( and it is on a mac running linux ) .. :  I shall save this one and try out his fix. https://askubuntu.com/questions/476905/imac-late-2013-audio-cirrus-logic-cs4206-issues
<ChmEarl> doing a preseed install with Apr 02 cdrom, I get to the partitioner and it hangs, no message
<ChmEarl> it hangs after setting up partitions
<ChmEarl> this is inside a Xen pv guest
<ChmEarl> I think the next step is the problem: Software selection
<katnip> is it me, or is there hardly any updates today?
<TJ-> well it may be there's not so many bug's to fix, or it may be related to it being a national holiday in the UK
<ChmEarl> using bionic ubuntu-server ISO
<katnip> TJ-, didnt know that, ty
<ChmEarl> Guided partitioning  ... 20%... 40%... 60%... 80%  <--- hangs here
<TJ-> ChmEarl: that sounds familiar.... from many years ago! 
<TJ-> ChmEarl: you might find a similar bug in the list
<TJ-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer?field.searchtext=partitioner&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_pat
<TJ-> ch=&field.has_no_package=
<TJ-> Damn!
<ChmEarl> TJ-, going to try again with a bigger disk
<TJ-> here we go https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer?field.searchtext=partitioner&search=Search
<TJ-> I hate sites that use GET instead of POST!
<ChmEarl> TJ it worked after I uncommented: d-i partman-auto/init_automatically_partition select biggest_free
<ChmEarl> I used atomic method
<BionicMac> Good evening ladies & gentlemen. =)  I need to run a python script at boot that I normally call from rc.local in Slackware. What is the proper way to call a script at boot time in Ubuntu 18.04?  I noticed the that when I look at "/lib/systemd/system/rc.local.service" it tells me this service would execute rc.local (if it is exeuctable and present). That being said, all I need to do is create "/etc/rc.local", make it executable and I'm done. What say 
<BionicMac> ye? 
<TJ-> ChmEarl: thanks for letting us know.
<TJ-> BionicMac: you've got it
<BionicMac> TJ-: Thank you brother man!. =)
<ChmEarl> its a bootable system with 500 packages fully preseeded
<Boyette> hi
<Boyette> im trying to install anbox but i cant get it to work.. anybody who feels like helping me out
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-03
<Bashing-om> !info anbox bionic
<ubottu> Package anbox does not exist in bionic
<Boyette> any fix for that or workaround?
<Boyette> !info anbox-installer
<ubottu> Package anbox-installer does not exist in bionic
<Bashing-om> !details Boyette ^^
<ubottu> Bashing-om: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Boyette> i like to run android apps
<Boyette> in bionic
<Bashing-om> !details | Boyette ^^
<ubottu> Boyette ^^: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Boyette> talking to a bot
<katnip> looks like updates coming in now
<Boyette> updates?
<FurretUber> Hi, I have noticed something strange on installations or updates of packages. For example, a update of 160 package may have one of 40 kB from the same mirror of the 159 others that failed. Or a install of 1200 packages fail because of a package with 160 kB from the same repository. I'm not sure I'm clear, but one package may fail and make updates fail, but I don't understand why that specific package failed
<FurretUber> When I say fail, I mean it failed on download
<tsimonq2> FurretUber: Can you please pastebin your sources.list?"
<tsimonq2> s/"//
<FurretUber> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xvG6WgVxYn/
<tsimonq2> FurretUber: I would try running sed -i "s/br.archive/archive/" /etc/apt/sources.list
<tsimonq2> Then give it a retry.
<tsimonq2> If it works, it's a bad mirror.
<tsimonq2> If it doesn't, then it's the packages.
<FurretUber> This is the error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sxppMybDKj/
<FurretUber> If I try a second time, then the download finishes and the update happen. I will try with the different mirror
<tsimonq2> FurretUber: Could you please translate that to English for me?
<tsimonq2> I only speak English (proficiently). ;)
<TJ-> It means Connection Timed Out
<tsimonq2> Ah, that'd make sense.
<tsimonq2> FurretUber: Can you ping the mirror?
<tsimonq2> 'cause if anything, that might be it.
<FurretUber> I can ping to it. But is shown yukinko.canonical.com (91.189.88.162): icmp_seq=24 ttl=51 time=287 ms
<tsimonq2> Hum.
<tsimonq2> FurretUber: I'd ask in #ubuntu-mirrors.
<auctus> hmm, night mode doesnt turn off when it ought to
<auctus> i.e. i put my laptop to sleep at midnight, then i wake it up the next day around lunch and it is still orange, i have to go manually switch off night mode
<TJ-> It wants some more zzzzs :)
<BionicMac> alkisg: My sound issue is solved. Hell to the yes. Several things had to be one. *edit  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf  -> options snd-hda-intel model=imac27'  ... plus running hda_analyzer to get specific information about the sound card then putting that info in a python script to run at boot time. ... ouch. !@!  I need a beer. 
<BionicMac> s/be one/be done/
 * BionicMac rolls his eyes ... Finally. No mo intermittent audio. I really need to get this documented. Each grooling step at a time to put on a blog so others can benefit.
<tsimonq2> BionicMac: Once you publish that blog post, file a bug, too. :)
 * tsimonq2 slides BionicMac a beer.
<BionicMac> Well, is it really a Ubuntu bug though? I mean it was Alsa settings plus kernel module options.. .and probing the audio chip for info to run in a boot time script... 
 * BionicMac takes a cold drink...
<TJ-> BionicMac: the info could be incorporated into the kernel via  quirk that matches the DMI of the system
<BionicMac> The tool I used to probe the audio card came from the Alsa project ... I would need to make that into a uBuntu package too to get all this done properly.
<BionicMac> At the very least I could add information on the Ubuntu Wiki as a step by step guide.
<tsimonq2> BionicMac: Ubuntu ships config files by default. :P
<tsimonq2> If anything though, try filing upstream too.
<BionicMac> TJ-: True.
<tsimonq2> But also write that guide. :D
<BionicMac> Will do. 
 * tsimonq2 wanders off to bed. o/
<BionicMac> Another beer please...
<BionicMac> tsimonq2: Have a good one. =)
<TJ-> same here, it's 4:16
<tsimonq2> BionicMac: You too. :)
<tsimonq2> 10:17 PM here, heh
<BionicMac> Later TJ-
<BionicMac> 22:18 for moi
<Se7enLC> Anyone else using the kubuntu beta? I can't get sddm to work no matter what I try. Switched to gdm for now, wondering if it's just me
<valorie> I've been using the beta 1, Se7enLC, but no SDDM troubles
<valorie> going to put beta2 on it tomorrow
<flocculant> valorie: don't you update it?
<valorie> if there is an update step
<valorie> yes, I keep it updated
<valorie> but I'm using it for testing, so the present install gets blown away
<flocculant> oh right so you keep installing it from the beta 1 iso?
<valorie> ? no, I've been doing regular updates
<valorie> tomorrow when the beta 2 comes out I'll be using it for testing
<valorie> I like bare metal testing more than vms
<lotuspsychje> same here not a fan of vm
<flocculant> yea - I'll test it too of course - but I'll use whatever is the most up to date version
<valorie> right, the beta2 should drop tomorrow
<valorie> I was hoping tonight but I guess not
 * flocculant wishes they'd stop publishing milestones 
<flocculant> valorie: I'd guess it will be during 'my day'
<flocculant> 5am here
<valorie> just after 9pm here
<flocculant> I guessed :D
<lotuspsychje> alot of work for you guys flocculant 
<flocculant> well all I really do is try to get people to test the damn thing for us ;)
<flocculant> poisoned chalice ...
<valorie> well of course
<valorie> I work on that all cycle, every cycle
<lotuspsychje> i have the feeling not much users helped bugging this time
<flocculant> valorie: me too :)
<lotuspsychje> but then ill be wrong, when i look at the big list of bionic bugs
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: we did a blog post recently - that brought a few people out of the woodwork 
<lotuspsychje> i also requested !insights for main, to help
<lotuspsychje> new news, more people etc
<lotuspsychje> !insights
<ubottu> Canonical and its employees have written a number of articles on various Ubuntu-related topics, these can be found here: http://insights.ubuntu.com/  For blogs from the Ubuntu Community, see !planet
<flocculant> good luck with that - just a Canonical mouthpiece as far as I can tell
<flocculant> loads of totally pointless posts
<lotuspsychje> i dont like the IOT threads, but some desktop news is cool though
<flocculant> I don't mind will cookes desktop mail 
<lotuspsychje> i also always reccomend users to file bugs aswell
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: we said this " but if the community can’t find the time to contribute to the release, we can’t guarantee we can have one"
<flocculant> if people read to the end lol
<lotuspsychje> flocculant valorie are you guys feeling help from the gnome guys side yet?
<valorie> that's the main reason we're giving up on i386
<valorie> no testers on actual boxes
<lotuspsychje> yikes
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: sometimes we ask if something affects us (usually people in the -desktop channel)
<valorie> lotuspsychje: at the end everyone pitches in
<lotuspsychje> not very handy this
<flocculant> valorie: luckily we have people in our team still using i386
<flocculant> but I suspect 20.04 will be 64bit
<Bashing-om> flocculant: Then there is me cases .. I booted bionic .. Only issue I had was already reported :)
<valorie> I had people promise to test but when the time came, it was all on modern machines or vms
<flocculant> Bashing-om: hi and :)
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: im curious wich was it?
<flocculant> valorie: yea
<lotuspsychje> i still like ubuntu on old hardware, yes even on 2018
<lotuspsychje> lubuntu/xubuntu
<valorie> well, so am I 
<valorie> but I can't release untested stuff
<Bashing-om> flocculant: Old hardware, and am pleased will still be around in 2023 :)
<flocculant> valorie: we should have a flavour qa team channel - where we can pat each other on the back and say 'there there, it'll be ok in the end'
<lotuspsychje> valorie: yeah i surely understand that
<valorie> flocculant: lol
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: good idea
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: as in !flavors blabla dev channel #ubuntu-flavors
<flocculant> Bashing-om: xubuntu will support to 2021 - then the xubuntu stuff loses support, but of course the mainbuntu stuff will be 2023
<valorie> we work pretty closely with the lubuntu folks
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: well I wasn't serious - but I guess it has it's merits, there being nowhere I know of for flavour teams to get together
<lotuspsychje> flocculant valorie also at final release alot of users will file new bugs too, the big masses till next .1
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: installed ubuntu 18.04 //played with Xorg and then wayland . found wayland the smoother and faster .
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: and they drive me insane
<valorie> oh gosh, I already filed all the bugs!
<flocculant> :)
<lotuspsychje> we gonna be needing all the volunteers in main for sure :p
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: interesting
<Bashing-om> flocculant: And yeah ,. next up is a core install with xfce as the DE .
<flocculant> Bashing-om: you know we do a semi-official one
<flocculant> ?
<flocculant> it's officially Xubuntu Team but not on cdimage.ubuntu.blah
<Bashing-om> flocculant: " https://unit193.net/xubuntu/core/ " ??
<flocculant> yea that's the kiddy
<valorie> lubuntu next is doing something like that as well
<flocculant> valorie: ack but that's newlubuntu isn't it? qt instead?
<flocculant> our's is xubuntu shaved till it bleeds :p
<valorie> yup
<valorie> ah, we're going to offer a kub minimal install
<valorie> I guess that's the trend
<valorie> not as a separate ISO though
<valorie> just an alternate during install
<flocculant> yea - we've been trying to get ours as a proper thing for a lot longer than that
<flocculant> in fact when we called it Core it was before Canonical's - when we tried to get the mp sorted - the complaints were mostly call it something else
<flocculant> since then we kind of gave up
<valorie> what was the difficulty?
<flocculant> can't remember now the detail - but it mostly felt like they didn't want us to do it 
<valorie> the release team is busy beyond belief
<valorie> so we try to not make life more difficult for them
<flocculant> valorie: that's completely beside the point - being patient for cycles isn't making life difficult
<valorie> what I meant was, we try to do the work ourselves so we're not asking them to do it
<flocculant> :) well yea ofc
<valorie> flocculant: so what did you have to wait for?
<flocculant> them to reply in the end - we gave up
<valorie> hmmm
<flocculant> so - the alarm has now gone off - best see about starting the real life day off ... cya all later
<lotuspsychje> laterz
<pranav> I am about to install nvidia drivers. i don't want to curropt my productive freelancing system. can i install two ubuntu 18.04 parallely ?
<pranav> i have already curropted 16.04,17.04 and 17.10 in past and finally 18.04 showed some good signs
<valorie> pranav: yes, you can just install them next to one another, in two partitions
<pranav> valorie: ok, if i install nvidia drivers in one OS. can it affect the whole system boot?
<pranav> i don't want to lose my productive system 
<alkisg> valorie: no, it won't affect the other installation
<pranav> alkisg: thanks
<pranav> ubuntu 18.04 is the best so far
<pranav> its so responsive and simplified
<pranav> i have been using ubuntu since 8.04
<alkisg> Whoops sorry I said valorie instead of pranav :)
<alkisg> I've been using Ubuntu daily since 7.10 I believe
<mvvvv> Hi ! I will upgrade ubuntu 17.10 to 18.04 as soon as possible. Will I have a simple way to reduce my packages list to the ubuntu minimal ones ?
<ducasse> mvvvv: not really, afaik
<mvvvv> Thanks ducasse I guess this is not a meta package like ubuntu-desktop ...
<bugzbunny> I have a question of my own
<bugzbunny> I like fresh install, that's why I put /home on seperate partition
<bugzbunny> Realisticly speaking, how well is the upgrade process?
<alkisg> Personally I mostly reinstall and just have one big apt-get install all-my-apps command for later on
<bugzbunny> If version of packages mean, a significant difference between 17.10?
<bugzbunny> Ahh
<bugzbunny> alkisg: I like to test it
<alkisg> Installations from live CDs have the packages marked as manually installed
<alkisg> So it's hard to autoremove them if needed
<bugzbunny> I am confused
<alkisg> Maybe they were trying to have less broken systems when people are removing metapackages like ubuntu-desktop, or their dependencies, but I think it does more harm than good
<bugzbunny> I am still confused, but before you speak
<bugzbunny> The way I installed Ubuntu repartitioning my second disk and make it bootable, and I installed Ubuntu from there
<bugzbunny> I will get a proper USB drive
<bugzbunny> I do the same between Windows 10 version, and Ubuntu
<bugzbunny> I just reinstall, that avoids problems
<bugzbunny> I'd like to test dist upgrade
<alkisg> In windows, it's much harder to preserve /home along with the user settings
<alkisg> So reinstallation + adjustments may need a full week
<bugzbunny> alkisg: In windows, it makes a backup
<bugzbunny> alkisg: It doesn't delete it
<bugzbunny> alkisg: Windows move it to C:\Windows.old
<alkisg> I didn't say about deletions
<bugzbunny> Just saying, because people have strong opinions
<bugzbunny> I am on Ubuntu right now, I love Cgroup
<alkisg> If you install windows from scratch, and you want it to use your existing D:\Users\Username directory, it can't; it creates a new user account with new registry settings etc
<alkisg> So you have to reconfigure everything  from scratch
<bugzbunny> alkisg: I actually never tested that
<bugzbunny> alkisg: I just copy over stuff
<alkisg> You can't copy the registry settings
<alkisg> And, permissions are all messed up
<bugzbunny> alkisg: Don't matter to me
<bugzbunny> I don't mind losing those settings
<alkisg> While reinstalling linux and keeping /home is autoamtic
<alkisg> If you don't ever configure anything in your user account, like email settings or whatever, then sure
<alkisg> It's like having a kiosk instead of a pc then
<bugzbunny> For the most part
<bugzbunny> The software I use, just works when I copy over
<bugzbunny> So, the fear, just /home
<bugzbunny> Okay
<bugzbunny> But, different libaries cause problems
<bugzbunny> That's why, I should test it
<bugzbunny> I would hate, everything I've done, it will fail, but I will test it, once it's release... I will do the proper.. I won't lose data but piss me off
<aarobc> Hello. So, on ubuntu 16.04 phpunit tests would run in about 20 seconds if I mounted with `nobarrier`. Updated to 18.04, and even with `nobarrier` tests still take around 4 minutes. Very obviously a disk i/o thing, because If I create a ram disk and run tests from there, they take only like 9 seconds.
<aarobc> tried running from a xfs partition, they took around 3.5 mins. There's something screwed up with disk io on ubuntu :(
<aarobc> Any ideas how to restore the performance?
<aarobc> Are there known issues on 18.04?
<Aranor> Hi
<nacc_> aarobc: you could try installing the 16.04 kernel?
<nacc_> aarobc: which kernel were you on 16.04?
<aarobc> nacc_: whatever was default. I'd run upgrades weekly to try to stay current
<nacc_> aarobc: hwe or not?
<aarobc> nacc_: hwe?
<nacc_> aarobc: without knowing precisely, it'
<nacc_> !hwe | Aranor 
<ubottu> Aranor: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nacc_> bah
<nacc_> aarobc: --^
<nacc_> Aranor: sorry
<nacc_> aarobc: without knowing precisely what you were running, the comparison is hard
<aarobc> Indeed
<Aranor> Preciesly like precise pangolin ? :D
<Aranor> I have one question. How to get Unity 7 on 18.04 ?
<nacc_> Aranor: apt install unity ?
<Aranor> nacc : Unity 7 works and it is in official repository ?
<nacc_> Aranor: it's in universe
<nacc_> i have no idea if it works
<nacc_> but it shouldn't be horribly broken
<Aranor> I know but I am in ass. Upgrade day is closer and I still love Unity 7. Gnome 3 is one step back
<Aranor> I know that Unity 8 is huge step back (looks, functions, default behaviour)
<BenLubar> I have been trying to run Bionic in a VM a few times, and every time, after a few hours, the VM stops responding and usually gives a bunch of IO error messages like this: https://what.thedailywtf.com/assets/uploads/files/1522682618848-bb7fb25a-fb78-4b59-a8c9-47f22d7c5016-image.png
<BenLubar> chkdisk on the host shows no problems
<BenLubar> I have a physical machine with a Core 2 Duo that's running Bionic with none of these issues
<ChmEarl> BenLubar, check `modinfo tmem` for the param `self_balooon` set it to zero on the kernel cmdline
<ChmEarl> maybe self_balooning
<ChmEarl> ^^ tmem.selfballooning=0 
<BenLubar> https://imgur.com/cFN8kvo
<ChmEarl> BenLubar, that param is more important for a Bionic hypervisor. Not sure how it impacts a bionic VM
<ChmEarl> anyone ever seen an XSLT for a preseed file? I would like color hilites to separate all the comments
<ChmEarl> I can use syntax highlight for Sh (shell) with most editors
<Atlantes> I'm trying to get my right click to work (touchpad, Dell XPS 9560, ubuntu 18.04) but it doesn't seem to recognize the button. Already tried installing the synaptics driver and configured it (70-synaptics.conf, adding Option "ClickPad" "1"    Option "SoftButtonAreas" "60% 0 82% 0 40% 60% 82% 0")). Someone has a clue what I can do to get the right click to work?
<tomreyn> i'm not sure wheere i read it but the synaptics driver is no longer supposed to be used but libinput instead
<Atlantes> tomreyn: I'm currently using the libinput driver. it is not working on both
<tomreyn> Atlantes: okay, sorry i can't help more with this right now.
<Atlantes> it's weird because sometimes the context menu opens, not sure how
<BionicMac> Kubuntu Beta 2  18.04 rc iso just dropped. =)
<BionicMac> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/388/builds/169585/downloads
<BionicMac> Have fun folks. I have to run some errands while zsync is working.
<katnip> if you have been keeping up with the updates all along this time, i read that you will have the final when released, so Beta 2 is not necessary if you've been updating
<nacc_> katnip: right, it's for folks helping with testing
<akem> Hi, is the gnome-shell memory leak bug fixed in 18.04?
<bart_> akem didn't notice any mem problems yet... and leave my pc running for whole day.... but problem is also there in 17.10 I think.
<akem> bart_, Yes i got the problem here on 17.10, about 800 Mb...then only 150 or something after restart.
<akem> But since 18.04 is LTS...
<nacc_> i've left my computer on for days at a time without issue
<nacc_> akem: i don't believe it's fixed upstream
<bart_> I've read there are working on a fix, however whether it will be in time for the 18.04 lts is not sure yet...
<nacc_> so not sure it's reasonable to think it's already fixed in ubunut, was my point
<nacc_> *ubuntu
<akem> I see, ok, thanks for the info.
<bart_> but it's running smooth for me, even on a system with less ram....
<bart_> boot time is a little longer on a classic hdd compared to the 16.04 release...
<bart_> does someone know whether the daily build repo's will become the final one... or should i do a reinstall ?
<nacc_> bart_: what do you mean?
<nacc_> bart_: there is only one set of ubuntu repositories
<bart_> ok, so it stays at the bionic repos....
<nacc_> bart_: ... well bionic is the release
<nacc_> bart_: daily, alpha, beta, are just points in time
<bart_> ok, thx for the feedback... thought so but was not sure.... I am really happy with the current setup....
<popey> Hello! I'm looking for someone with an nvidia card and nvidia binary driver on Ubuntu 18.04 up to date to test something?
<Bashing-om> popey: Are you aware of the nvidia testing: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2385770&page=5 ?
<popey> heya!
<IntelCore> Beaver out now?
<nacc> IntelCore: no.
<nacc> IntelCore: read /topic
<IntelCore> The final stable release will be available on April 26th, 2018
<IntelCore>  3 weeks?
<IntelCore> thanks
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-04
<Bashing-om> Woot! (x)ubuntu core 18.04 installs with no issues :))
<ChmEarl> my Xen VM failed to boot when my initrd.img was 49 MB, I went most -> dep in initramfs.conf, the initrd.img now was 20MB and boot worked. The initrd.img still seems very large for a virtual machine
<ChmEarl> pygrub can grab too much memory and fail
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: " sysop@x1804mini:~$  " on the core install .
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: xubuntu or desktop?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: This time on a new SSD the core install went smooth as butter - no issues either with 18.04 in this version :)
<lotuspsychje> df -h ?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Presently have both standard ubuntu and xubuntu-core installed .
<lotuspsychje> cool
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: http://termbin.com/ml38 .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: wow, tight n clean!
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Look'n good : http://termbin.com/9vdv .
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Wonders why the lables ^^ did not carry over .. humm .. a bit nore futzing to do yet .
<lotuspsychje> sweet :p
<lotuspsychje> madghost: see topic for daily iso's
<lotuspsychje> madghost: 18.04 still in development, but already in a stable stage
<lotuspsychje> madghost: and we always seek testers/buggers
<alkisg> ChmEarl: yeah my 18.04 initramfs here is 160 MB uncompressed, so I imagine the system won't boot with less than 200 MB RAM anymore...
<alkisg> The amdgpu firmware is to blame for a lot of this
<madghost> nice ) cool, this is a good day :-)
<lotuspsychje> morning alkisg 
<alkisg> Good morning guys
<thresh> is there a server/netinstall daily .iso I could fetch for 18.04?
<thresh> ah there it is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<thresh> no i386 :-(
<tomreyn> thresh: you probably want the ubuntu-server-live instead. but there is probably no i686 iso for this either (have not checked though)
<tomreyn> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily-live/current/
<tomreyn> right, just amd64, arm64 and ppc64el
<thresh> I don't need a live cd no; that iso will go to a packer json file, to generate a golden image I'll use in my cloud
<thresh> (I'll update it to GA version when it's out)
<thresh> and yeah, seems like server i386 images are dropped like desktop ones in the previous versions
<thresh> I don't mind really, less packages to build for me :)
<tomreyn> thresh: daily-live is the new ubuntu server installer, the one you downloaded is the classic one and did not work for me when i tried it a few days ago.
<tomreyn> it was inherently broken
<tomreyn> the daily-live one, however, worked fine
<thresh> oh
<thresh> it worked here
<tomreyn> okay, so i just hit a bad daily then i guess
<tomreyn> still i'd recommend considering to use the new one, since it will replace the old one sooner or later
<tomreyn> it is also a lot nicer to use for manual installations (i do not know about the automation POV)
<thresh> yeah, good to know
<thresh> I'm relying on a horrible mess of inputing chars char by char via VNC now to automate the install :-)
<tomreyn> omg
<tomreyn> you know about pressding, right?
<tomreyn> *preseeding
<thresh> sure, and that's what I use
<tomreyn> why do you still need to input characters on vnc then?
<thresh> when you boot up the iso on kvm you need to tell it where to fetch the preseed from
<thresh> https://github.com/kaorimatz/packer-templates/blob/master/ubuntu-16.04-amd64.json
<thresh> see boot_command
<tomreyn> does kvm not support netbooting?
<thresh> I know the proper solution is to use ipxe
<tomreyn> that's what i'd think, yes
<thresh> but I have no idea if it's implemented in kvm or in packer
<tomreyn> i dont know packer, but i bet there's netbooting in kvm
<thresh> I would think so too
<tomreyn> https://serverfault.com/questions/850853/private-pxe-boot-network-with-kvm
<tomreyn> the question is irrelevant, just read the answr
<thresh> yup so it works with kvm
<tomreyn> and is really easy to use :)
<thresh> yes, I do have it set up for baremetal servers provisioning
<akem> Is it Gnome 3.28 in Ubuntu 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<akem> Cool.
<lotuspsychje> akem: and nautilus 3.26
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 3.28.0-0ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 675 kB, installed size 7395 kB
<akem> I hope they will fix the gnome-shell mem-leak bug quickly or it could really impact user experience for next LTS.
<akem> In 3.28 they fixed a gnome-system-monitor bug, reversed infos on disk read/write, i still got it here on 17.10.
<akem> Not that important this one, just wrong infos displayed.
<akem> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-3 (bionic), package size 31 kB, installed size 153 kB
<akem> There is something wrong with package size on the bot? :)
<lotuspsychje> akem: article i readed says they taking care of memory bug
<lotuspsychje> akem: package size and install size is a different thing
<lotuspsychje> akem: and with all the dependecys, even more
<akem> lotuspsychje, yea i know it's like compressed when packaged, but only few Kb there?
<akem> I use gnome-shell-extensions also, i didn't know about them, they are great for customisation, installed via the browser on the website / at first i tought it would something be based on the browsers' engine or something.
<thresh> akem, https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/amd64/vlc/filelist
<thresh> it's just a virtual package
<thresh> well, poor wording
<thresh> it's not virtual, but "common" stuff with depends on other packages
<akem> Ha ok, it's just the description of some sort, nm.
<akem> Here is my version of the gnome-shell workaround if anyone is interested https://pastebin.com/dzPa1bid
<Ian_Corne> anyone using touchpad-indicator?
<rud0lf> hello, have you noticed poor flash player performance on firefox?
<akem> Flash player in 2018?
<rud0lf> some pages still require it
<akem> I didn't know.
<rud0lf> :)
<akem> Do you know why Ubuntu switched from Unity to Gnome btw? because Unity seemed well functionnal and integrated in previous versions.
<TJ-> akem: it was costing Canonical too much to maintain
<akem> Ok, so because of costs. I didn't know it could be costly for them.
<TJ-> akem: employing all the developers is expensive
<akem> TJ-, i though it was a decentralized project with maybe just a little team on top guiding stuff, like some other projects.
<TJ-> akem: no
<TJ-> akem: see e.g. https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/06/canonical_cuts_jobs_with_unity_bullet/
<akem> Interesting.
<tomreyn> would anyone feel like helping me understand how to make any of the 18.04 installers boot properly on a GPD pocket, and how to install ubuntu there so it'll boot?
<tomreyn> with the extra difficulties of FDE and internet access thorugh usb<->ethernet device
<tomreyn> i got 18.04 running there (upgraded from a respun installer found on the internet) but not encrypted, and i can't tell which modifications were made.
<tomreyn> any of the default 18.04 installers just run into a black screen when leaving single user mode, i think
<tomreyn> nomodeset does not help, vga=791 does not help
<tomreyn> i guess i could debootstrap it from a recovery iso or something
<marquezini> how can i download prerelease
<marquezini> any mirror of daily build?
<nacc> marquezini: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/HEADER.html
<marquezini> nacc, tk
<marquezini> ask a question for me
<marquezini> if i update this daily build after the lts is released i get the latest system without the bug that come in pre-release versions?
<nacc> marquezini: 'the bug'?
<marquezini> bugs
<nacc> marquezini: well, presuming those bugs are fixed, sure
<marquezini> not "the bug" "bugs"
<marquezini> ok
<marquezini> ok
<nacc> marquezini: obviously not all bugs are fixed
<marquezini> working well, fine for me
<tomreyn> actually the (new) server live-installer starts fine on the gpd
<tomreyn> it doesn't detect existing partitons, though
<akem> Sometimes on 17.10 when i reboot i got my login screen upside down, i'm using the NVidia drivers, i wonder if i should report it.
<akem> I rebooted and my screen is back normal without changing anything.
<nacc> akem: 17.10 is in #ubuntu
<akem> Oh right sorry.
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-05
<auctus> how do i add other clocks so i can see several time zones? 
<auctus> i cant find stuff in the new UI just by intuition
<zanshin> auctus: https://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-display-time-from-multiple-cities-in-ubuntu/
<auctus> zanshin: yeah in 16.04, but not in 18.04.
<auctus> in 18.04 the clock is somewhere else (in the middle instead of to the right) and that time/date button isnt there
<zanshin> Whoops. Thought I was in the #ubuntu channel. My bad. I think there's a GNOME plugin that allows for multiple clocks
<apicult0r> Hello, world! Can anyone else confirm that bionic offers only PPTP VPN out of the box?
<apicult0r> And, if so, could you consider marking this bug as affecting you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1752417
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752417 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Out of the box, Ubuntu Bionic offers only insecure VPN option" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TJ-> apicult0r: it depends on what packages are seeded by the installer. Which installer did you use?
<apicult0r> The daily image from a few days ago
<BugzBunny> Right
<apicult0r> With the option to download and install the latest versions checked
<BugzBunny> Okay
<BugzBunny> apicult0r: There is different protocols
<apicult0r> Yeah, I know that.
<apicult0r> PPTP is insecure and shouldn't be used by... basically anyone
<apicult0r> That's my point
<BugzBunny> apicult0r: I'd preffer you understand
<BugzBunny> Since you know
<apicult0r> At the very least L2TP-over-IPsec should be included by default, IMHO
<apicult0r> Bonus marks for IKEv2
<BugzBunny> Not really, if you understand waht it is
<BugzBunny> If it solve your use case
<apicult0r> lol.
<apicult0r> It's so insecure that major OS vendors are removing support for it
<BugzBunny> Don't care
<apicult0r> OK, so don't upvote the bug then
<apicult0r> Le shrug
<BugzBunny> Yeah
<BugzBunny> apicult0r: But I use PPTP btw
<apicult0r> Instead of following me in here from #ubuntu to tell me to piss off, if you don't have anything constructive to say then why bother?
<apicult0r> OK, cool, enjoy it
<BugzBunny> apicult0r: And L2TP
<BugzBunny> not L2TP-over-IPsec
<apicult0r> Yes, L2TP by itself is not encrypted, I realize that.
<BugzBunny> I thin it's encryped
<apicult0r> No, it's not.
<BugzBunny> But I would have to read on it again
<apicult0r> It's almost always used with IPsec, though
<apicult0r> And in that combination, it's quite secure
<BugzBunny> Right
<BugzBunny> I would have to read again
<BugzBunny> It's pretty fast
<BugzBunny> That I remembered from it
<TJ-> apicult0r: you still didn't say which seed you used? was it the ubuntu-desktop ISO (and hence Gnome)
<apicult0r> Let me check
<apicult0r> TJ-
<apicult0r> bionic-desktop-amd64.iso
<TJ-> apicult0r: The seed for that is here, and it does only include network-manager-pptp-gnome  http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/ubuntu.bionic/desktop
<apicult0r> So, yes, the default one with gnome
<TJ-> apicult0r: so add that seed link to your bug report
<apicult0r> What's the best way to do that?
<TJ-> apicult0r: add a comment to the bug you linked us when you joined this channel
<apicult0r> I just dumped it in as a comment
<apicult0r> OK, done, just wondered if there was a more official way to do so
<apicult0r> s/official/appropriate
<TJ-> apicult0r: everything goes via bugs so we can keep track!
<TJ-> apicult0r: I'll find out the correct package to assign it to and get some devs to consider it
<apicult0r> TJ-, that is very much appreciated.
<TJ-> apicult0r: I've subscribed myself to it
<apicult0r> IMHO PPTP should be torn out by default
<apicult0r> And L2TP, IPSec, and IKEv1/v2 should be included by default
<apicult0r> PPTP only is absurd, it's like Windows 95 or something
<apicult0r> Thanks again. :)
<apicult0r> (I get that users can easily add support for those more modern protocols easily, but they really should be included out of the box and the insecure option not included by default to avoid people who don't know any better from being tempted to use it
<apicult0r> )
<apicult0r> And the time to change what's included by default is right now, not April 26 ;)
<TJ-> apicult0r: the issue with seeding is the limited space in the ISOs. Adding one package can pull in many depends, so it cascades to add many megabytes
<TJ-> apicult0r: there won't be any changes for 18.04 we're long past feature freeze
<apicult0r> That's unfortunate :/
<apicult0r> Nobody else noticed this before then?
<apicult0r> Wow.
<TJ-> apicult0r: well it's usually just an "apt install ..." away, or the GUI variation of that via ubuntu-software/gnome-software application
<apicult0r> Yeah, but this is a bit basic, no?
<TJ-> apicult0r: most users don't require a VPN
<apicult0r> And insecure on top of that
<TJ-> why is it insecure?
<apicult0r> Most home users don't, no, and businesses would likely have someone who knows better, agreed
<apicult0r> uh
<apicult0r> I included a bunch of relevant links in the bug
<apicult0r> PPTP was cryptographically weak ten years ago
<apicult0r> It's now worse than that because it can lull people into a false sense of security
<TJ-> I'm not talking about PPTP, I'm talking about the basic connectivity after install
<apicult0r> As in, if you're using open Wi-Fi at least you *know* it's insecure so you might restrict what you do
<TJ-> Install > connect via wifi > router/gateway > ISP > Internet 
<apicult0r> Ah, because including only one deprecated and insecure type of VPN might lead some people to believe that's all it supports, so they'll just shrug and use it instead of something they should probably be using instead
<apicult0r> I don't know what you mean by "Install > connect via wifi > router/gateway > ISP > Internet"
<apicult0r> I saw your comment btw, ovpn is good but IKEv2 is where things are going, and L2TP-over-IPsec is ubiquitous
<apicult0r> IKEv2 also supports MOBIKE
<apicult0r> Much better mobility support
<apicult0r> As in, the tunnel stays up if the client IP changes
<apicult0r> wireguard is already included in the kernel but anyone using that will know what they're doing so exposing it in the GUI by default is unnecessary
<TJ-> apicult0r: Have you ever seen the hoops setting up IPsec via openswan/freeswan causes!? That is not going to get shipped OOTB!
<apicult0r> TJ- Not really -- server IP/FQDN, PSK, username, password, done.
<apicult0r> If it's more complicated than that, something is wrong.
<apicult0r> Sure, if you want to use certificates it's a pain, but at that point it's very likely going to be done with corporate oversight
<apicult0r> I don't mean support for using Bionic as a server
<apicult0r> I mean just as a VPN *client* OOTB
<apicult0r> Anyone who needs to set up a server is out of scope for "include support by default without further downloads"
<TJ-> apicult0r: right, but that still requires openswam/freeswam under the hood to setup the connection, the same as with openvpn
<apicult0r> strongswan works too, that's what Seth suggested
<apicult0r> network-manager-strongswan, with a few deps, not many
<TJ-> yeah, I forget all the variations
<apicult0r> And the GUI "just works" at that point
<apicult0r> I checked, I didn't even need to log out
<apicult0r> In fact, strongswan is what a major cloud provider uses on their end for their VPN ingress to their cloud offering
<apicult0r> I can't name them, but suffice to say I have a good source. lol.
<zetheroo> Is 18.04 being released with python 2.7?
<BionicMac> zetheroo: python:
<BionicMac>   Installed: 2.7.14-4
<BionicMac> Yes.
<zetheroo> so same as 16.04 ... was expecting something newer
<brainwash> zetheroo: isn't that the latest?
<zetheroo> brainwash: I thought 3.6 was the latest version
<brainwash> but that's python 3.x
<brainwash> so, you were expecting that ubuntu will drop python 2 completely in 18.04?
<zetheroo> ah ok, so that would be https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/python3
<TJ-> zetheroo: rmadison shows https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TchCFmkkYN/
<akem> !info blender
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.79.b+dfsg0-1 (bionic), package size 24557 kB, installed size 89403 kB
<zetheroo> TJ-: what is rmadison?
<zetheroo>  TJ-: I just installed it ... very cool tool
<zetheroo> it doesn't seem to work for all packages though - or am I doing something wrong?
<zetheroo> Like if I do 'rmadison google-chrome-stable' nothing is shown
<zetheroo> ah .. is that because that package is installed from a PPA?
<TJ-> zetheroo: yes
<h31_> Hello. What's the recommended way to upgrade Ubuntu 16.04 desktop to 18.04 nightly?
<nacc> h31_: do-release-upgrade -d, iirc
<nacc> h31_: although i'd recommend waiting until 18.04.1 comes out and you'll be prompted normally
<nacc> h31_: unless you are willing to deal with the fallout, potentially
<h31_> nacc: Just going to try a new version. I've already done the backup.
<nacc> h31_: might be better to reinstall
<h31_> Is it better to use do-release-upgrade, or a GUI verisn?
<h31_> *version
<nacc> h31_: as 16.04 -> 18.04 isn't really the supported path (or tested well, necessarily), it's 16.04 -> 18.04.1
<nacc> h31_: they are the same, afaik
<h31_> nacc: Thank you
<nacc> h31_: yw
<h31_> If everything will be OK with a new version, I will reinstall the system. Just don't want to spend time reinstalling the system at this moment.
<nacc> h31_: i'm not sure how to tell that
<h31_> nacc: Tell what?
<nacc> h31_: if everyting will be ok
<h31_> I know :)
<BionicMac> phoenix_firebrd: Hello
<h31_> nacc: I've upgraded my system successfully. The only issue is a new font style. Something was changed in the fontconfig's settings, and I don't like it.
<h31_> If anybody knows how to revert the previous appearance, please suggest me. It's such unfamiliar.
<lotuspsychje> h31_: gnome-tweak-tool for more tweak settings
<phoenix_firebrd> BionicMac: hi
<h31_> lotuspsychje: I'm using Xfce4
<lotuspsychje> ah
<h31_> Tried all hinting types - no way to make it look like Ubuntu 16.04
<lotuspsychje> h31_: perhaps Bashing-om knows more of it
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: h31_ updated xenial to bionic already and wants the xenial xubuntu look, n theme back
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: h31_ Not too syr what we can do to get bionic xfce to "look" like that of xenial . I am still in that process of decking out my bioinc DE .
<Bashing-om> sure*
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> havent tested xubuntu in a while so, dont have a clue here
<brainwash> what is different in xubuntu 18.04?
<Bashing-om> h31_: lotuspsychje : considering to copy my xenial theme over to bionic see what happens . ( be aware of the GTK engines employed ) .
<lotuspsychje> !info xubuntu-tweak-tool
<ubottu> Package xubuntu-tweak-tool does not exist in bionic
<enyc> hrrm
<enyc> What is the prcess to get  IPv6-enablement of  ppa.launchpad.net  quickly-and-efficiently, please?
<enyc> (AAAA record missing at present, total pain in some environments, etc.)
<flocculant> brainwash: not much 
<flocculant> https://wiki.xubuntu.org/releases/18.04/release-notes
<enyc> flocculant: wiki.xubuntu.org has no AAAA-record
<flocculant> mail the xubuntu website team if it's of some importance 
<enyc> flocculant: linode support IPv6 fine, xubuntu developer sor this out?
<brainwash> flocculant: h31_ was talking about look & feel related changes after upgrading from xenial to bionic
<flocculant> oh right - I'm definitely not the person to talk to about that sort of thing ...
<h31_> brainwash: Bashing-om: I was talking about fonts. Don't think that the theme will change font appearance.
<h31_> The problem is that fonts are much more blurry. The font is same, DejaVu Sans.
<flocculant> h31_: as far as I'm aware the default fonts are the same - we added some (noto) I believe
<flocculant> I assume you've set them to be the same as on 16.04
<Bashing-om> h31_: Same experience - blurry foibts .. in terminal I am presently using the Noto Mono Bold for good effect .
<Bashing-om> foibts/fonts*
<flocculant> do they look blurry in a screenshot?
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-06
<katnip> very few updates today
<howarth> Why is the bionic using such an old linux 4.15.0 kernel release instead of the current 4.15.15?  We seem to be missing a slew of fixes like https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/10279307/  which would make suspending more reliable.
<flocculant> howarth: I'm on 4.15.0-15-generic - which I guess will come out of -proposed soonish
<howarth> Okay, I guess current is -13
<howarth> I just checked kernel's git and 4.15.13 doesn't have that fix
<howarth> I am hoping the Gnome 3.28 suspend issue may have nudge a decent number of fixes into the kernel recently like that
<howarth> I wish it was easier to cherry pick out of proposed instead of taking everything.
<howarth> I haven't been able to find a web view of the repo outside of hash directories for direct downloads
<howarth> And https://packages.ubuntu.com/ doesn't seem to have -proposed as an option to search
<flocculant> howarth: I either reinstall 'a thing' when proposed is enabled or synaptic 
<krytarik> howarth: It appears the fix you are looking for is already in the current Ubuntu kernel though: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+changelog
<howarth> Went ahead and switch on proposed. Hopefully the churn won't be as bad now that the release is slushy
<howarth> Surprised mesa isn't out of the rc releases yet though
<krytarik> (And by "current" I meant in 'release' btw.)
<howarth> I guess you can toggle 'proposed' back off and hope everything eventually syncs up in 'updates'
<howarth> rebooting
<phoenix_firebrd> final beta released?
<katnip> dont you guys keep up with updating?
<katnip> they've said if you keep updating, you'll have the final in the end
<phoenix_firebrd> i want to test iso
<katnip> i couldnt tell ya  then :)
<howarth> Okay, now to see if that stabilizes suspend on a Radeon HD2600XT
<katnip> i just keep apt updating
<flocculant> phoenix_firebrd: no - not yet
<phoenix_firebrd> flocculant: major show stoppers?
<howarth> Also puzzled out the Google Chrome indicator under bionic. Installing the Unite chrome shell extension brings it back.
<flocculant> and rather pointless to look at it anyway - it'll be out of date pretty quickly
<flocculant> phoenix_firebrd: no idea - I do Xubuntu
<howarth> Unite also shove them all to the right making it looks a bit more like Unity.
<phoenix_firebrd> afaik there where only 1 high
<katnip> http://omgfoss.com/ubuntu18-04-lts-bionic-beaver-release/
<katnip> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<katnip> there is your iso
<katnip> final beta freeze was the 5th
<howarth> Don't forget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/pending/
<howarth> Used that to get yesterdays
<katnip> are the dates the same?
<katnip> no wayland eh
<howarth> I wish they would stop installing gnome components as snaps
<katnip> ill switch over then
<katnip> i run hexchat as a snap
<howarth> They have some 3.26 snaps there instead of the 3.28 ones
<katnip> my guess is by mid summer or fall
<howarth>  gnome-calculator  gnome-characters  gnome-logs  gnome-system-monitor
<katnip> i might be wrong, but i thought i saw the date for gnome 3.28 as in sept
<katnip> need to log out and in
<howarth> That is 3.30
<katnip> ahh
<katnip> well now night mode works under x-org
<katnip> just noticed daily builds are in the topic, bhwhaha
<katnip> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule < - also in topic, final beta this week
<flocculant> and tomorrow it will be out of date ;)
<katnip> i was kinda hoping for wayland tbh
<katnip> however, i have noticed tonight the night mode / f.lux isnt working under wayland
<valorie> the point of alphas and betas is to get testing, and in particular get bugs fixed
<valorie> the installer is so important for a good release
<flocculant> people can do all that with dailies - unfortunately eveeryone is primed to want alphas/betas
<katnip> good to be reminded of that valorie 
<katnip> flocculant, it appears as though, there is 1 beta and a final beta
<flocculant> katnip: for flavours only
<katnip> and possibly a RC
<flocculant> ubuntu only does final beta 
<flocculant> then everyone does RC
<katnip> i was just only looking at the link above
<valorie> flocculant: but deadlines help people get those bugs get fixed
<valorie> we could do it with "test the daily day" maybe once per month
<valorie> but there wouldn't be the urgency
<valorie> we could all agree to do them together, and build that urgency
<flocculant> there would be if we trained testers
<valorie> but then what's the difference between that and the milestones?
<valorie> I think our testers are getting better and faster
<flocculant> valorie: actually I'd prefer a roll your own milestone - where a flavour can turn off build when it suits them
<valorie> I know I am much more efficient
<flocculant> anyway - I think we've had this discussion a while ago :D
<flocculant> with tsimonq2 iirc
<valorie> flocculant: why not throw that idea out? I bet a lot of flavor leads would follow you
<valorie> if the release team supports it
<flocculant> I think Adam wanted to discuss stuff next cycle (iirc)
<valorie> right, tsimonq2 doesn't like the milestones much either
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I'm willing to talk, listen, think together
 * flocculant too
<valorie> having a week to test instead of waiting around until the magic hour
<valorie> would be so much better
<flocculant> I'll think about kick-starting a discussion early in the cantankerous ciacada cycle
<flocculant> going to be too many c's after bionic releases ...
<katnip> ill show my age a little here, i remember this +1 channel yrs ago, i upgraded so to say, and within 2 days, my system was garbage, so i think this has come a long way to have a working system at this point.
<flocculant> katnip: iirc that's a lot to do with how they deal with proposed packages now
<katnip> not surprised
<katnip> it's much better
<flocculant> indeed
<katnip> i started with linux in '99, speaking of a nightmare, redhat and debian, slackware too
<katnip> i left linux in '05 though due to illness and came back last year, quite impressed at the improvements made
<Bashing-om> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver-final-beta-released-available-for-download-now-520571.shtml .
<katnip> i like the 'darker' theme
<katnip> i see you do not really need flux and night light now
<fkorling> I'm trying to upgrade a unattended install from xenial to bionic beta, but having problem with the partioning. The installer stops at the "Installation type" screen, waiting for input. Any changes to partman in bionic?
<Guest82229> Hi, question about snaps... I see that there are multiple mounted versions of the gnome calc app. Is this normal ?
<tomreyn> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<hitchhiker54> hey all, is launchpad still the place to file a report for 18.04 beta 2? No crash or major issue, just an oddity with minimal installation and software center
<flocculant> hitchhiker54: yes - ubuntu-bug <package>
<hitchhiker54> cheers. amusingly software center doesnt know firefox is installed
<howarth> No joy with the proposed update 4.15.15 kernel eliminating the suspend issues on the HD2600XT radeon.
<howarth> Still see an occasional checkerboard (B&W) when coming out of suspend.
<howarth> Any suggestions of kernel arguments to make suspend play better with ACPI?
<howarth> This is on a 2008 MacPro FYI.
<brainwash> howarth: I would test with 4.16 from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.16/
<howarth> I guess there is no ppa for that as a repo
<Exterminador> help! yesterday I've installed Nvidia drivers on Xubuntu. then I decided to uninstall them. after rebooting the laptop, everything appears huge on the screen! any ideas?
<flocculant> Exterminador: I absolutely have because I had the same issue ... 
<flocculant> let me find the info
<Ian_Corne> That sounds like no driver loaded
<Exterminador> oh. and weirdly my screen appears as only 640x480
<flocculant> Ian_Corne: almost 
<Ian_Corne> so it's resorting to a very small resolution
<Exterminador> I've even installed nouveau-firmware and no cigar
<flocculant> Exterminador: check in /etc/modprobe.d for a nvidia file - I had it left after nvidia uninstall - it was blacklisting nouveau
<Exterminador> right away
<flocculant> if there is one - and remocing said leftover fixes it - what version of nvidia did you install?  I bug reported against nvidia-340 
<Exterminador> yeah. there's a nvidia-340.conf there
<flocculant> \o/
<Exterminador> so, deleting it and reboot solves the problem?
<flocculant> either remove it completely or move it somewhere like desktop
<flocculant> did for me - can you me to bug 1761593
<ubottu> bug 1761593 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-340 (Ubuntu) "Uninstall left nouveau blacklisted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761593
<flocculant> assuming that fixes it for you :)
<Exterminador> flocculant: that did the trick! thanks a lot!
<flocculant> np - don't forget to me too the bug please - that'll confirm the issue
<Exterminador> perhaps we should use '--purge' while apt remove?
<flocculant> shouldn't need to do that for it afaik
<flocculant> a file got left ehind by nvidia - not one of of the dependencies I think
<Exterminador> well, I've done my contribution in the bug ;)
<Exterminador> thanks a lot again, flocculant
<flocculant> cool and glad I could help :)
<Exterminador> I was like, WTF, when I've rebooted the laptop.
<Exterminador> it's amazing how such a new OS version can run so smoothly on my ancient laptop
<flocculant> nice - and you're just the sort of person Xubuntu is after - new testers ;)
<Exterminador> didn't experienced much troubles on my daily use. just that one today. I'm having a few issues with Stremio but I don't know if it's Xubuntu fault or not.
<flocculant> well - never heard of it :p
<Exterminador> it's a stream application to watch series and movies. but now, when I try to search for a movie/series, the "cover" simply doesn't appear. weird tho
<Exterminador> also having troubles with Appimage of the program. it simply doesn't start. :/
<flocculant> not sure about those things tbh
<tomreyn> Exterminador, flocculant: if you run "dpkg -S /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-340.conf" and it outputs something then this file belongs to a package you still have installed (or whose configuration were not yet purged)
<flocculant> tomreyn: too late for me for sure
<Exterminador> well, I've done apt remove nvidia*, then it said that some packages weren't needed no more and to do "apt autoremove", which I've done. but still, the file was there after all that steps. I can reinstall the drivers and do it all again
<nacc> Exterminador: remove or purge?
<nacc> Exterminador: remove may leave some files around, depending on the file
<nacc> I think, in particular, conf files
<Exterminador> I've done just "apt remove nvidia*"
<nacc> Exterminador: right, that doesn't remove configuration files (iirc)
<Exterminador> so, "apt remove --purge"?
<nacc> Exterminador: apt purge
<Exterminador> well, I can try to install it in a bit and do that and see if the problem persists
 * flocculant wanders off to do that on the 'let this install break partition'
<flocculant> nacwell - that all happened again 
<flocculant> nacc: ^^
<nacc> flocculant: the same stray file(s)?
<flocculant> seems that after additional drivers reinstalls nouveau - that blacklist file is still there
<flocculant> there were some packages to autoremove - did that - still there
<nacc> flocculant: autoremove won't purge
<flocculant> why should I need to purge?
<flocculant> well
<nacc> flocculant: because config files aren't removed otherwise
<nacc> flocculant: i think you need to call `sudo apt-get remove --autoremove --purge` to do it?, not sure
<flocculant> what I mean is - if nvidia is leaving a blacklist - then additional drivers should do that
<flocculant> you and I know about apt - but bert up the road might not - he's just got 640x480px now
<nacc> flocculant: additional drivers as in the dialgoue?
<flocculant> yea
<nacc> hrm, sorry, i hadn't read the backscroll all the way :)
<nacc> so it's a matter of clicking then unclicking said dialogue?
<flocculant> nacc: ftr - I've done this previously in this cycle and it worked fine - and during a and z and y cycles :)
<nacc> in *theory*, i think apt is supposed to remove config files that are unmodified
<nacc> so i wonder if it's a bheavioral change in apt
<nacc> (see `man apt`, purge section
<flocculant> possibly 
<flocculant> also not sure if it's just nvidia-340
<nacc> flocculant: Exterminador: i'd file a bug, add tasks for apt, nvidia-340, and whatever owns taht GUI dialogue
<flocculant> I guess tseliot would be the one to know
<flocculant> nacc: ok
<nacc> flocculant: it would be good to know if manually purging nvidia-340 fixes it
<flocculant> nacc: right
<flocculant> I'll just get a cup of tea and redo it in the more broken install partition :)
<nacc> flocculant: :)
<flocculant> then I can update the bug some more
<BionicMac> Good day folks. How goes it? =)
<nacc> flocculant: Exterminador: were you both using apt or apt-get?
<nacc> i wonder also if it's a behavioral difference between them (technically allowed)
<flocculant> nacc: I used the gui in software and updates - additional drivers - which is the normal (for non tech people) way
<flocculant> mostly because I can't be bothered to work out which driver is for the card ;)
<nacc> flocculant: right, but i don't know what that actually uses :)
 * flocculant neither
<flocculant> so in a moment I'll do it the techy way :p
<nacc> heh
<flocculant> if that's fine - then there is a problem with the gui method which I'm guessing -release would like to know about :d
<flocculant> biab
<vivid> so did you guys break dhcp
<nacc> vivid: this is the support channel, not necessarily where developers live, so maybe re-ask the question, with details.
<vivid> which details are missing?
<nacc> vivid: any details?
<nacc> vivid: no, dhcp is not broken, afaik
<vivid> well its not working here after this mornings 81 packages of updates
<nacc> vivid: logs? what kind of networking setup, etc/
<vivid> everything is default
<nacc> vivid: ubuntu or one of the flavors/
<flocculant> nacc: well that was interesting 
<nacc> flocculant: how'd it go?
<flocculant> so software & updates/additional drivers leaves behind files and thus 640x480px cos nouveau blacklisted - apt purge does as we would expect
<flocculant> and it took a pot of tea ...
<flocculant> I'll let infinity know
<nacc> flocculant: strange, yeah --- that does seem like a regressions somewhere
<flocculant> yup
<flocculant> I don't really use nvidia tbh - only check it a couple of times a cycle - good timing perhaps :)
<flocculant> nacc: I changed bug to software-properties - seems more logical
<nacc> flocculant: yeah
<flocculant> that's hopefully my good deed of the day - I can go be bad again :p
<flocculant> would I guess be useful if someone with a different nvidia card could look 
<flocculant> but I guess it probably doesn't matter
<Exterminador> sorry. I went afk. what do you need me to test?
<flocculant> Exterminador: it's ok - you escaped at the right time - I did it :)
<Exterminador> hahaha. that's what happens when kids are on your tail. xD
<flocculant> :)
<Exterminador> just wondering if anyone knows a backup system that can use Gdrive or Dropbox to store the backups automatically
<ZaZaQR> hi
<ZaZaQR> I'm using Ubuntu Bionic Beaver (development branch). whats the 
<ZaZaQR>                 differents between this and the last beta?
<ZaZaQR> lastest
<ZaZaQR> ?
<nacc> ZaZaQR: if they are both fully updated, nothing
<nacc> ZaZaQR: beta is just a point in time
<flocculant> ZaZaQR: ubuntu has only had one beta anyway 
<flocculant> for some cycles now
<ZaZaQR> oh ic
<flocculant> nacc: just tried the same in 17.10.1 iso - works fine there
<flocculant> from software-properties that is
<LevierMRQ> Why +1, as it was a totaly revolutionary release?
<nacc> flocculant: interesting
<nacc> LevierMRQ: are you asking about flocculant's point?
<LevierMRQ> nacc: wasnt.  Reading back a bit.
<flocculant> nacc: yea indeed :)
<nacc> LevierMRQ: ok, unclear who your question was directed to, and regarding what, then
<flocculant> nacc: tagged it regression-update - not sure there's much more that I can do :)
<nacc> flocculant: ack
<maxb_> Bionic seems to have removed the ability to right-click using the bottom-right corner of my touchpad. Does anyone know how to get it back? Googling is less fruitful than I expected in this case.
<nacc> maxb_: does tapping with two fingers (i use my pointer and middle) on the right-side of the touchpad work?
<maxb_> two fingers works, independent of position, but that's not what 
<maxb_> .. I've spent the last few years being accustomed to
<nacc> maxb_: sure
<nacc> maxb_: just wondering
<nacc> maxb_: can you check if you are using libinput or synaptic?
<maxb_> synclient works ... is that an answer?
<nacc> maxb_: yeah, that probably means you have xserver-xorg-input-synaptics installed
<maxb_> 'xinput list' says 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'
<maxb_> Behaviour seems the same after removing it and switching to libinput though
<nacc> maxb_: you *might* need to reboot after switching it
<nacc> maxb_: i really don't know
<maxb_> I did (I'm on IRC via a bouncer)
<nacc> maxb: ok
<maxb> I think it's time to fall back on fetching my second machine that's still on artful, and diffing all the synclient properties before and after upgrade
<Ian_Corne> I tied to install touchpad-indicator before, but it didn't launch
<Ian_Corne> https://github.com/atareao/Touchpad-Indicator/issues/12#issuecomment-379371876
<Ian_Corne> It's working now apparently :)
<Ian_Corne> Don't see that option though
<maxb> Well. First, I'd forgotten I'd upgraded my second laptop to bionic back in March. But it turns out bionic back in March was old enough to predate the issue.
<maxb> A bionic->bionic intermediate upgrade managed to turn the touchpad off entirely!
<maxb> Having fixed that, it appears that the main problem is that all the values for 'Synaptics Soft Button Areas' are getting zeroed out
<nacc> maxb: hrm, weird
<maxb> Weird indeed:
<maxb> maxb@spectre:~$ grep SoftButton .local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log
<maxb> [    23.969] (**) Option "SoftButtonAreas" "50% 0 82% 0 0 0 0 0"
<maxb> maxb@spectre:~$ xinput list-props 11 | grep "Soft Button"
<maxb> 	Synaptics Soft Button Areas (308):	0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-07
<wagle> how do i tell which beta I am rnning now?
<wagle> .. "running" ..
<tomreyn> wagle: if anywhere i guess it would say in lsb_release -sd. but i think it just says "18.04 development version" or something. this probably makes more sense, too, since it gets constant updates.
<wagle> tomreyn: yeah, it doesnt say much, but suppposedly beta2 was released today, and I'm curious if it upgraded
<TJ-> wagle: beta is just all the packages on a certain date. if the system is up to date then it's there
<wagle> TJ-: oki
<wagle> thanks
<CMEE_fie> Hello, I'm having a little trouble testing lubuntu 18.04 beta2, i thought asking here since there's more people and the issue doesn't seem to be specific of lubuntu
<CMEE_fie> basically i have two HDDs, a toshiba formated with GPT and a WB formated with MBR
<CMEE_fie> and lubuntu 18.04 beta2 running from a usb stick isn't mounting the WB drive formatted with MBR
<CMEE_fie> the computer motherboard is from 2009 and bios only tho
<CMEE_fie> btw when i say it isn't mounting the wb drive at all i mean i can't see it anywhere, not even on gparted
<Bashing-om> CMEE_fie: From the USB stick what results ' sudo fdisk -lu ' is the hard drive seen ?
<CMEE_fie> but the drive is working, i just restarted a moment ago again into my installed lubuntu 16.04 and i can see there both of my drives
<CMEE_fie> Bashing-om: one sec
<CMEE_fie> i see the toshiba drive on /dev/sda: 1,8 TiB, i see the usb stick on /dev/sdb: 7,5 GiB, then there's something on /dev/sdc: 3,7 GiB. not sure what that 3,7 drive is
<CMEE_fie> and then three /dev/zram
<CMEE_fie> no sight of my western digital 500GB
<CMEE_fie> on dmesg i see "ata4: reset failed, giving up"
<CMEE_fie> i've never seen that before
<CMEE_fie> i also see "ata4: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)" and "ata4: COMRESET failed (errno=-16)". but i've had those messages since i bought the western digital
<CMEE_fie> the western digital seem slow to turn on
<CMEE_fie> kernel seem to still be trying to mount ata4 but failing. ill upload the relevant log on pastebin
<CMEE_fie> http://pasteall.org/911310
<CMEE_fie> went for pasteall tho :P
<Bashing-om> CMEE_fie: reading . back soonest .
<CMEE_fie> you might notice some of the message repeat again and again, they are still repeating with more recent timestamps, meaning the kernel is still* trying to mount the drive
<CMEE_fie> btw, the WB drive had never taken this* long to be mounted before, usually takes 2 minutes and then is mounted before* the desktop show up
<Bashing-om> CMEE_fie: Right off hand I would say the drive is dieing/dead . What does SMART relate about the health of the drive ? Might also ask in the #hardware channel .
<CMEE_fie> SMART hasn't given any warning or error so far, the firmware might be faulty tho
<CMEE_fie> that's why i bought the toshiba, but i intended to keep using the Western Digital as a backup
<Bashing-om> CMEE_fie: Could be a number of things else - like sata cable, connections or the port .. Alk we know presently is that the system can not bring the drive up .
<CMEE_fie> Would you say i can discard systemd and the problem is most probably the kernel if not the hardware?
<Bashing-om> CMEE_fie: No comsolation, but I have have 3 WD drives here recently with the same issues . I have replaced them .
<CMEE_fie> with same issues you mean slow to turn on and messages of "COMRESET failed" or unable to be mounted at all?
<Bashing-om> CMEE_fie: " COMRESET failed (errno=-16) " I have beem able to temporatily resurrect by repaiting the file system and sparing off the super block - in my case . You are advised to get other opinions .
<CMEE_fie> In other words: move everything to the toshiba ASAP :P
<Bashing-om> CMEE_fie: I sure would ! safty is no accident .
<Bashing-om> CMEE_fie: In all fairness - I had issues with 2 drives *after* installing a SSD and enabling AHCI . I have not tested those drives in other systems .
<CMEE_fie> maybe testing lubuntu 17.04 is worth doing
<CMEE_fie> i mean 17.10
<valorie> offtopic here, CMEE_fie
<CMEE_fie> exactly, on the bright side if the issue happen there i can ask on the channels for already released versions, thanks for everything Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> CMEE_fie: :)
<BionicMac> Multitudes of upgrades today. The Beaver is running like a charm over here.
<valorie> same here
<valorie> haven't restarted yet though
<valorie> after the upgrades
<BionicMac> Same here. 
<BionicMac> Installed Ubuntu Server 17.10 on an ancient machine today. No X. Samba/Dns/Gateway/dhcpd/ etc etc. Put some life back in that old box.
<Bashing-om> flocculant: "want to check if the fontconfig update......." I got the update, what do you need for verification ?
<flocculant> Bashing-om: I actually need to check the iso and first boot post install - thanks for offering though :)
<lotuspsychje> morning flocculant 
<flocculant> morning lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> new systemd in updates im curious :p
<lotuspsychje> loading to desktop still slow
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@R00TBOOK:~$ systemd-analyze blame
<lotuspsychje>           8.966s dev-sda1.device
<lotuspsychje>           8.098s NetworkManager-wait-online.service
<lotuspsychje>           1.967s dev-loop2.device
<lotuspsychje>           1.951s dev-loop1.device
<lotuspsychje>           1.927s dev-loop0.device
<lotuspsychje>           1.894s dev-loop3.device
<lotuspsychje>           1.860s dev-loop4.device
<lotuspsychje> seems like snaps also booting time
<lotuspsychje> lets unstall a few
<flocculant> good plan :p
<flocculant> corresponding dev-x.device here is 281ms
<lotuspsychje> whats that
<flocculant> I assume you're installed on /dev/sda1 and 8.966s - installed on /dev/sdb5 here and 281ms
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: no ssd?
<flocculant> though maybe hdd vs ssd
<lotuspsychje> im on 850 pro of samsung, thats why i want it speed :p
<flocculant> hah - that'd do it I guess
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: 1.167s dev-sdb1.device
<flocculant> oh - I'm on some samsung ssd - I assume you weren't
<lotuspsychje> nono :p
<lotuspsychje> i am :p
<lotuspsychje> makes it even stranger...
<lotuspsychje> why 8sec
<flocculant> yea - but that blame thing never really seems to make much sense to me anyway lol
<Bashing-om> sysop@x1804mini:~$ systemd-analyze >> Startup finished in 4.539s (kernel) + 3.596s (userspace) = 8.135s ; graphical.target reached after 3.571s in userspace .
<lotuspsychje> Startup finished in 6.680s (kernel) + 12.731s (userspace) = 19.412s
<lotuspsychje> graphical.target reached after 12.684s in userspace
<lotuspsychje> but your on mini Bashing-om 
<lotuspsychje> cheat :p
<flocculant> lol
<lotuspsychje> did you guys install preload?
<flocculant> not that I'm aware of
<flocculant> Bashing-om: well - boot to desktop on live looks a whole lot better now with that updated package \o/
<lotuspsychje> ah this looks more usefull
<lotuspsychje> systemd-analyze critical-chain
<Bashing-om> flocculant: That " graphical.target reached after 3.571s in userspace" of mine irks me just a tad . Enter password and have to wait then for the DE to start  . I have not looked to this time to see what is going on .
<lotuspsychje> ok new reboot
<flocculant> well I have to wait - not long though
<flocculant> Bashing-om: ^^
<Bashing-om> flocculant: Not a big deal , just a wait in 18.04 that is not present on 16.04 boot .
<flocculant> Bashing-om: in fact probably about a second
<lotuspsychje>  21.115s plymouth-quit-wait.service
<lotuspsychje> jesus
<flocculant> that'll help
<Bashing-om> rebooting the physical half - back in a few hours :)
<CMEE_fie> hello i was here some hours ago, i was having trouble with the final beta of lubuntu 18.04, and i think it was BionicMac who mention that he started having issues when he enabled AHCI
<CMEE_fie> a friend also suggested me changing the sata mode from AHCI to IDE, so i went to the bios but IDE was already the mode for SATA in the bios
<CMEE_fie> so just for testing i changed the sata mode to AHCI, and for some reason the bios doesn't seem to recognize the Western Digital formated with MBR
<CMEE_fie> i can boot with the WB, but i can with the toshiba
<CMEE_fie> and once the lubuntu 17.10 i have on the toshiba loads i can actually use the WB drive
<CMEE_fie> and BTW i dont have any drive issues on lubuntu 17.10 with either IDE or AHCI
<CMEE_fie> so the issue is truly limited to lubuntu 18.04 beta2
<CMEE_fie> i haven't tried lubuntu 18.04 + ahci tho, and i can't until tomorrow, dont ask why im an idiot
<Ian_Corne> maxb: did you find a solution?
<Ian_Corne> if not, to wich package would you log a bug? I'm having a touchpad issue as well
<Exterminador> hello guys. I'm facing a weird issue. suddenly my volume buttons stopped working (even Fn + arrow up/down). any ideas where to gather more info or what the problem can be?
<alkisg> Run xev and see if it gets the events; also try with an older kernel
<Exterminador> alkisg: here's what I've got running xev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/m6s55hK4QD/
<Exterminador> all the keys seems to be zeroed
<Exterminador> weird. kernels 4.15.0-12-generic and 4.15.0-13-generic have this issue (on Xubuntu, btw)..
<Exterminador> I'm updating the other install of Ubuntu main and I'll see if the problem persists. otherwise can be something related to xfce?
<Exterminador> okay. this is weird. on main Ubuntu, volume buttons work with kernel 4.15.0-13-generic, but not in Xubuntu with the same kernel. thoughts?
<flocculant> can you reproduce this will the daily? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<flocculant> alternatively add a test user - login in there and see if you can reproduce it
<Exterminador> it happens with all the users I've on the laptop. I just updated the OS today, in both distros
<flocculant> and worked previously?
<Exterminador> yep. it keeps working in the main distro but not in Xubuntu. sometimes you press volume buttons, it does nothing and after a while the volume decrease/increase without visual output. like, after a few minutes
<flocculant> no
<flocculant> did it work previously in xubuntu?
<Exterminador> yes, it did
<flocculant> and now after updates it doesn't? if that's the case check in /var/log/apt/history.log for what's been updated
<Exterminador> flocculant: this is what i have in /var/log/apt/history.log - http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ffNHBYVc9P/
<flocculant> and it last worked when?
<flocculant> ugh
<flocculant> so you added most of kubuntu then?
<flocculant> can we go back to checking it on a daily?
<Exterminador> i can't try it now, as i have no usb/cd and no more partitions to install :x
<lotuspsychje> welcome AlexMao 
<AlexMao> lotuspsychje, Thanks
<AlexMao> Anyone running into issues with the ubiquity/installer on the latest/final beta ? 
<Exterminador> and i didnt explicitly added anything related to Kubuntu.. I've upgraded from Xubuntu 16.04.3 to 18.04
<lotuspsychje> AlexMao: whats happening exactly mate?
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: its not reccomended yet to upgrade from xenial
<flocculant> Exterminador: you added plasma desktop
<Exterminador> flocculant: i guess i installled it to use with something else. but i can uninstall it
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: we reccomend if you help test daily, you install a daily live iso
<flocculant> mmm
<AlexMao> Well simply put the installer crashes each time I try to install lubuntu on a spare machine. I get passed the partition process, the initial installation process begins. At some point near the end the installer crashes. 
<lotuspsychje> AlexMao: have you tryed another machine if you can reproduce this?
<Exterminador> lotuspsychje: I know. but I like to live on the edge :)
<AlexMao> I've gone through the launchpad reports and it appears to be a known issue, one post suggested updating the installer but that was a bit odd. 
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: i know, but the problem is we cant properly help you, if we dont know if its real bug or a leftover from a wrong upgrade
<AlexMao> I can try another machine certainly, but to note I've tried different copies of the ISO as well in case I botched something during download and/or DD-ing it to a usb 
<Exterminador> lotuspsychje: I've upgraded at almost one month. so, I assume isn't a leftover
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: you know who to poke for lubuntu dailys?
<flocculant> Exterminador: so when did it stop working?
<flocculant> still don't know that ;)
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: tsimonq2 or wxl wherever he's hiding
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: again, its not yet advisable for upgrading lts to lts
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: tnx
<Exterminador> flocculant: well, I've noticed it today. can't give you a correct date, because on Stremio I use the built-in volume control
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: lubuntu= <AlexMao> Anyone running into issues with the ubiquity/installer on the latest/final beta ? 
<flocculant> AlexMao: how does it actually fail? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1754174
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1754174 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Lubuntu] "Install Lubuntu" fails with several commands not found and permission denied" [Critical,Confirmed]
<flocculant> that one?
<AlexMao> not that one. 
<flocculant> Exterminador: well - not sure then, assumign it worked post-upgrade then I now don't know how plasma would impact
<flocculant> AlexMao: does the installer tell you anything at all or does it just crash?
<Exterminador> will a sd card suffice to try those daily installs?
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: think ubuntu needs 8gig
<flocculant> and xubuntu about the same 
<flocculant> cos that's what we're talking about :D
<Exterminador> oh damn. mine is just 4Gb
<flocculant> oh hang on
<AlexMao> let me set up the other machine and start the process. if/when it crashes I'll chime in here. 
<flocculant> if you can get the iso on there it should boot
<lotuspsychje> AlexMao: tnx for testing, perhaps add yourself to the bug?
<flocculant> Exterminador: ^^ 
<flocculant> AlexMao: this was normal lubuntu not the Next thing?
<flocculant> Exterminador: so try it 
<AlexMao> this is the beta that was released yesterday/day-before-yesterday. I had similar issues with previous version of the 18.04 release as well 
<flocculant> AlexMao: ok - well I think they've had some issues - but hard to know until we've some idea of what the error actually is
<flocculant> it should if it dies - start the desktop and report the bug - or I've seen that at least
<lotuspsychje> AlexMao flocculant good idea choose 'try ubuntu' and let ubiquity debug from there, open a syslog:dmesg tail to see whats going on?
<lotuspsychje> try lubuntu in your case
<flocculant> :p
<Exterminador> I'll download the daily build and see
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: tnx
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox 
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 59.0.1+build1-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 45785 kB, installed size 175087 kB
<Exterminador> my internet is a pita. it downloads only at 1.6Mbps. so, after downloading, how do I make a bootable USB (I've found one)?
<lotuspsychje> !usb | Exterminador 
<ubottu> Exterminador: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Exterminador> tks
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: I grabbed ff 59.0.2 from proposed this morning
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: i very like the ubuntu media usb creator
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: cool!
<flocculant> I use gnome-disk-utility or whatever it's called 
<lotuspsychje> yeah thats the one
<lotuspsychje> pretty fast and decent
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: shows in my updates Instellen van firefox (59.0.2+build1-0ubuntu1) 
<Exterminador> installing :D
<AlexMao> Installer crashed: We're sorry. the installer crashed. After you close this window, we will aloow you to file a bug report using the integrated bug reporting tool. This will gather information about your systemand your installation process. The details will be sent to our bug tracker and a developer will attend to the problem as soon as possible.  
<AlexMao> It occurred as the installation process was beginning. 
<lotuspsychje> AlexMao: yeah see if you can grab the details of the bug it creates
<Exterminador> is it named Disks after install? or isn't compatible with Xubuntu?
<flocculant> well I assume that it would open ubuntu-bug - then web browser
<flocculant> Exterminador: yea that's it
<Exterminador> okay, i need to let it finish download the iso
<Exterminador> then i must see how to create the usb using that tool
<flocculant> select the CORRECT drive in the left pane - then from the menu use Restore Disk Image
<Exterminador> aight.. ty
<flocculant> Exterminador: https://i.imgur.com/x3WXumq.png
<flocculant> AlexMao: did it do anything? 
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: lol look at this guy :p https://www.deviantart.com/art/Unity-1-739160105
<flocculant> heh
<Exterminador> does it auto format the USB?
<flocculant> Exterminador: yea it''ll do what's needed
<Exterminador> all my life I've used Rufus to do the usb thingy
<flocculant> all my life I've never heard of it :p
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Exterminador> never created a USB from within (X)Ubuntu itself
<flocculant> probably done it about 200 times during this 6 month cycle :p
<flocculant> I really should have more than 1 
<Exterminador> :o that's a lot
<lotuspsychje> :p
 * lotuspsychje has a whole box of ubuntu usb's
 * flocculant really should go back to just having iso's listed in grub menu
<flocculant> as I mostly just want to boot them to test something
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-disk-utility | adviced by flocculant 
<ubottu> adviced by flocculant: gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component main, is optional. Version 3.28.0-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 244 kB, installed size 1192 kB
<flocculant> :P
<Exterminador> erm.. my USB is only 4Gb too. will that be enough?
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: yes that will work
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: ubuntu needs 8 gig+ install space on target
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: your not gonna install on your usb right?
<flocculant> even if they were - xubuntu needs about the same ;)
<lotuspsychje> bbl citywalk, sunny 22 degrees
<lotuspsychje> laterz flocculant 
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: cya - cloudy here in UK
<Exterminador> in progress.. also, installing into removable devices isn't advised, right? :p
<flocculant> well some people do it - I have rarely for specific reasons - but slow ... 
<Exterminador> booting into the USB (was pretty fast to create the USB). Try Xubuntu?
<flocculant> yea
<flocculant> Exterminador: then check out the volume keys 
<Exterminador> I've borked something on my main install. for sure.. it's working on the daily one
<Exterminador> I assume I can't reinstall and keep the current data?
<flocculant> ok
<flocculant> right hang on and give me a moment to mull that over
<Exterminador> while on that I'm going to eat something
<Exterminador> it must have been one of those packages I've installed. I've removed plasma and no cigar (I don't remember why did I installed it :x)
<flocculant> Exterminador: by current data - do you mean things you have in your /home folders?
<flocculant> or things you've installed?
<flocculant> you can keep your local data but not the latter
<Exterminador> well, most of the things I can reinstall. the important is the /home
<flocculant> yea you can keep that
<Exterminador> still, I've installed xorg-server and nouveau-firmware (because that little issue with Nvidia drivers). can it be related?
<flocculant> doubtful
<flocculant> Exterminador: when you removed plasma did it remove all the things it installed?
<Exterminador> it must have been something on the last 2 days. my son was watching YouTube videos in the middle of the week and volume was working.
<Exterminador> flocculant: I've done "apt remove --purge plasma*"
<AlexMao> This is a bit strange. I booted into the live environment, opened the terminal ran an apt update && apt dist-upgrade (as sudo), ran the installer and now it's installing the system. (so far). 
<flocculant> right - hard to know if it removed everything from here :p check your paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ffNHBYVc9P/plain/ did it remove all the things in the big list from Start-Date: 2018-04-06  20:51:16 ?
<flocculant> Exterminador: ^^
<flocculant> AlexMao: ok - good to know
<Exterminador> I'll check it now
<Exterminador> booting into the system
<Exterminador> (and eating)
<flocculant> AlexMao: did it do a bug report? 
<flocculant> Exterminador: everytime you say that I remember I'm hungry :(
<AlexMao> In the previous attempt yes. 
<Exterminador> flocculant: just imagine I didn't said anything. :p
<AlexMao> This time round no crashes after updating the live environment and running the installer 
<flocculant> Exterminador: are you in the usb or on the installation?
<Exterminador> flocculant: installation now.
<Exterminador> flocculant: do you want to know? I've done again "apt remove --purge plasma*".. it uninstalled a ton of things.. and suprise!!!
<Exterminador> volume keys works again!
<flocculant> hah
<flocculant> awesome
<Exterminador> so, we've found the culprit :)
<Exterminador> thanks for bearing with me ;)
<flocculant> Exterminador: I'll tell you a useful thing, this was my next suggestion - open the file manager and make sure you can see hidden . files and folders
<Exterminador> I can, when using Ctrl + h
<flocculant> open .cache and you'll see an xfce4 folder in there (also in .config) that's where the most of the things 'you' do personally to xfce land - so removing those can prove issues
<flocculant> pretty much sends you back to a default setup
<flocculant> anyway - all that aside - you found the issue :)
<Exterminador> next time I must remember "do not install plasma again".
<HarkalyG> Hi, I'd like to know if I install Ubuntu 18.04 beta2 will it automatic upgrade to it's final version at the end of April?
<alkisg> Yes
<flocculant> as long as you update it 
<flocculant> Exterminador: back in the past I did similar - I then found it much better to have different installations
<flocculant> AlexMao: all sorted now then?
<Exterminador> yeah. but my poor laptop is in EOL already (at least the HDD). 9y of constant rewrite
<flocculant> :)
 * flocculant goes to finally eat something now ;)
<Exterminador> I've started to use *Ubuntu last year. I'm loving it!
<Exterminador> enjoy the meal!
<flocculant> cool - gald to hear it - better to see Xubuntu though ;)
<Exterminador> I have both (Xubuntu and Ubuntu) along Windows 10 (for some games only)
<HarkalyG> Thanks
<AlexMao> flocculant, all sorted now 
<flocculant> \o/
 * tsimonq2 stretches
<tsimonq2> What's up?
<flocculant> nothing now - all dealt with :p
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<lotuspsychje> landspite: here you can try it already on daily image in beta stage
<lotuspsychje> till final release
<AlexMao> has there been any indication when ubuntu (canonical) or lubuntu will roll out lxqt as the default DE for lubuntu ? 
<lapaga> ...but in the case of Lubuntu Next, which is based on the very much work-in-progress LXQt desktop, those daily builds will likely be quite buggy.
<AlexMao> I suppose the silly question is what's taking so long for the transition to occur? LXQT is rather stable under Debian 8 + 9. 
<alkisg> Maybe with the switch to wayland, desktop environments can't find enough programmers to keep up with all the changes...
<alkisg> And maybe only the big ones (gnome/kde) will survive)
<lotuspsychje> hey alkisg 
<alkisg> Hey lotuspsychje, how's everything?
<lotuspsychje> great, playing bionic hard here :p
<alkisg> I've had deployments in schools since 3 months now
<alkisg> Since february it's been mostly OK
<lotuspsychje> neat
<lotuspsychje> burning lubuntu 32 bit bionic right now
<lotuspsychje> testing on customers laptop
<lotuspsychje> i love normal/mini option at setup
<alkisg> I think mate, if one removes snapd etc, is pretty much as light as lubuntu, and a LOT more mature
<AlexMao> I noticed on the most recent version of Lubuntu there was a minimal install option browser + basic utils. I thought that was a nice touch 
<alkisg> Lubuntu doesn't even implement inhibitors, one can just logout and lose all unsaved work...
<lotuspsychje> flocculant tsimonq2 confirming lubuntu daily iso crashes ubiquity at the end of setup with squashfs errors spam
<tsimonq2> lotuspsychje: And this is from Try Lubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: no, install lubuntu
<tsimonq2> lotuspsychje: known bug
<AlexMao> About the crashing, and forgive my ignorance, but how does updating the live environment correct everything to the point where I can install the beta? 
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: got the url?
<tsimonq2> lotuspsychje: flocculant linked it a few hours ago, otherwise I can try to find it...
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: well i gues if its known already, nvm will it work from try lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> lotuspsychje: yep
<lotuspsychje> cool lets test
<tsimonq2> alkisg: What do you mean by "inhibitors"?
<lotuspsychje> AlexMao: what do you mean exactly?
<tsimonq2> AlexMao: The LXQt transition is closer than one might think, I'll just say that.
<AlexMao> this was referring to my previous issue with installing lubuntu final beta 
 * tsimonq2 goes AFK for a bit.
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1754174
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1754174 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Lubuntu] "Install Lubuntu" fails with several commands not found and permission denied" [Critical,Confirmed]
<alkisg> tsimonq2: logout inhibitors is an API for applications to tell the system NOT to allow log out because they have unsaved data
<tsimonq2> alkisg: Link?
<alkisg> So for example when you try to logout from gnome, libreoffice blocks that, and prompts "do you want to save first"?
<alkisg> tsimonq2: https://people.gnome.org/~mccann/gnome-session/docs/gnome-session.html#org.gnome.SessionManager.Inhibitor
<tsimonq2> alkisg: Any Qt links?
<alkisg> tsimonq2: I don't know how they're called in KDE
<tsimonq2> alkisg: ok
<tsimonq2> Thank you, I'll look into it.
<alkisg> np
<alkisg> It was just an example, that lighter DEs are missing things
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<alkisg> And that DEs that are more mature, of course also offer more
<alkisg> Another could be "automatic printer installation"
<tsimonq2> Does e.g. Ubuntu MATE have that?
<alkisg> Yes, since gnome2 had that, mate has it as well
<tsimonq2> OK.
<alkisg> mate is mature just because gnome2 was mature, not so much because of its current developers
<lapaga> right now i have sda1(win), sda2(win), sda3 (swap),sda4(extended),sda5(/),sda6(/home) I am going to wipe out 3,4,5,6 and install 18.04...can I not have swap partition ?
<alkisg> AFAIK if you have a swap partition, it sees it and doesn't create a swap fie
<alkisg> *file
<tsimonq2> lapaga: Why do you need it?
<tsimonq2> And, right.
<lapaga> I have 12g ram so have never had it use it
<alkisg> Ah, you want to have neither a swap partition nor a swap file; sure, you can do that, I'm not sure if the installer allows it or if you need to remove it after the installation...
<alkisg> It doesn't hurt though
<lapaga> and if no swap then would not have to make extended partition
<alkisg> Well the default installation gives you a swap file
<alkisg> So no swap partition, so no need for extended
<lapaga> ok-just have always made one
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: confirmed it installed thru try lubuntu, tnx alot
<lotuspsychje> lubuntu 18.04 32bit working like a charm on that box
<lotuspsychje> nice wallpaper too
<tsimonq2> \o/
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: great work mate :p
<BenLubar> not sure if this is an Ubuntu question or a VirtualBox question, but is there any way I can have an Ubuntu VM release memory back to the host OS? Rebooting doesn't do it; I need to shut down the VM and start it back up to get memory back when the VM isn't using it.
<tsimonq2> lotuspsychje: Thanks!
<BenLubar> In this case, the VM is a build slave, but the host is my gaming machine, so I'd like to be able to reclaim the memory when I'm not using the VM to compile stuff
<tsimonq2> BenLubar: I don't think Virtualbox will let you do that.
<mifritscher> moin
<mifritscher> how can I debug "Apr  7 19:21:33 server /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-wayland-session[13642]: dbus-daemon[13644]: [session uid=108 pid=13644] Activated service 'org.freedesktop.systemd1' failed: Process org.freedesktop.systemd1 exited with status 1" after a upgrade to ubuntu 18.04?
<mifritscher> this message is produced by gdm3, thus no graphical login - but ssh is possible
<lotuspsychje> mifritscher: we dont reccomend upgrading to bionic yet in this stage
<lotuspsychje> mifritscher: bionic is still in beta stage atm
<mifritscher> I know ;)
<lotuspsychje> mifritscher: so best to help us, is installing daily live iso, and see if you can reproduce
<mifritscher> I upgraded another machine yust today without problems ;-)
<mifritscher> I assume it has something to do with the old installation
<lotuspsychje> mifritscher: this is just why we dont reccomend, as we cant know if its a real bug, or a leftover from previous install
<mifritscher> I had some problems with systemd-shim regarding a link (/usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.systemd1.service and usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.systemd1 I think)
<mifritscher> lotuspsychje: I know it was a bit dangerous and so on, I yust need to have some help to get further (debug) infos ;)
<mifritscher> I made a apt install --reinstall systemd, but didn't help
<mifritscher> I think something is broken here
<lotuspsychje> !info systemd
<ubottu> systemd (source: systemd): system and service manager. In component main, is important. Version 237-3ubuntu7 (bionic), package size 2876 kB, installed size 12596 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<mifritscher> same version as mine
<lotuspsychje> mifritscher: perhaps try this in a liveusb? see if you can reproduce?
<mifritscher> systemctl --user says "Failed to connect to bus" while is working on other system (also a upgraded 18.04 installation)
<mifritscher> lotuspsychje: another upgrade with exactly the same version is working
<mifritscher> so something is different on this machine
<mifritscher> big question: What? ;-)
<lotuspsychje> mifritscher: you could try fix broken packages option from recoverymode
<lotuspsychje> mifritscher: did your previous system have external ppa's?
<mifritscher> yes, but removed & cleaned them (were only user mode applications, no drivers or system things)
<mifritscher> I've no broken packages atm
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> out of ideas myself then, i guess would affect different users too
<mifritscher> all seems to be fine but something around systemd/dbus
<lotuspsychje> (on your system)
<mifritscher> problem: it happens before login
<mifritscher> yust at the moment gdm is starting
<mifritscher> I get this message right after restarting gdm3 as well
<mifritscher> (in /var/log/syslog)
<lotuspsychje> mifritscher: you got docker installed?
<mifritscher> nope
<lotuspsychje> mifritscher: related? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+question/287454
<mifritscher> it is the right direction, yes
<mifritscher1> ok, after reinstalling dbus and dbus-user-session it seems to work again :-)
<lotuspsychje> !yay | mifritscher1 
<ubottu> mifritscher1: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> did that bug help you?
<mifritscher1> honestely no, it was more or less a wild guess *g*
<mifritscher1> I knew that there is somewhere a problem between systemd and dbus (also because of the name "/usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.systemd1.service")
<mifritscher1> so first I looked after reinstalling systemd
<lotuspsychje> cool
<mifritscher1> and after a while I thought "hmm, what packages with dbus in it are there?"
<mifritscher1> and dbus-user-session has the description "simple interprocess messaging system (systemd --user integration)" - bingo :-D
<mifritscher1> if that hadn't worked I had examined this package a bit further
<mifritscher1> probably my "fix" regarding this link was not that right
<mifritscher1> and broke things
<mifritscher1> now a bit housekeeping - aka removeing orphaned packages^^
<mifritscher1> hehe, firefox in 16.04 is a bit newer than in 18.04
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox xenial
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 59.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.3 (xenial), package size 45231 kB, installed size 174337 kB
<lotuspsychje> mifritscher1: you mean on your system?
<mifritscher1> in the repos
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 59.0.2+build1-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 45939 kB, installed size 175740 kB
<lotuspsychje> same
<mifritscher1> hmm, ok, then my mirror is old
<mifritscher1> on xenial I've 59.0.2, on bionic 59.0.1
<lotuspsychje> update bionic :p
<mifritscher1> I made a apt update; apt dist-upgrade 30 seconds before *g*
<lotuspsychje> then something is wrong
<lotuspsychje> got the FF update this morning here
<mifritscher1> perhaps my mirror updates bionic not so regular than xenial
<lotuspsychje> try sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<mifritscher1> ohoh - Use of uninitialized value $buf in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/bin/debmirror line 2163, <RELEASE> line 1.
<mifritscher1> I think I need to fix this before I get further updates *g*
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> you might wanna choose daily iso next time
<mifritscher1> hmm, it seems that there are pubic keys messing
<mifritscher1> /me don't know when he used isos at home the last time
<mifritscher1> I always install per pxe-boot and local mirror, which in turn is updated against one official mirror all few hours ;)
<mifritscher1> but
<mifritscher1> gpgv: Korrekte Signatur von "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key (2012) <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<mifritscher1> .temp/.tmp/dists/xenial/Release.gpg signature does not verify.
<mifritscher1> indicates really that the mirror I use for debmirror has a problem
<mifritscher1> interestingly only xenial, bionic is ok
<mifritscher1> hmm, same happens with de.archive.ubuntu.com
<mpb> Hello.  I am trying Ubuntu 18.04 beta2 on my Acer Aspire One laptop with AMD graphics.  Graphics is failing.  I get text/console login, but no graphical desktop.  I did get to a graphical desktop once, not sure how/why, but the keyboard and touchpad were frozen.  Is there somewhere I can report this problem and/or help diagnose the cause.
<lotuspsychje> mpb: are you on the xorg or wayland session?
<lotuspsychje> mpb: im running 18.04 fine on acer aspire one here
<mpb> lotuspsychje:  I just booted the live ISO off of a usb stick.  So whatever the default is from live ISO.
<lotuspsychje> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: AMD C-60 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (1,03GHz) • Memory: Physical: 3,5 GiB Total (2,3 GiB Free) Swap: 2,0 GiB Total (2,0 GiB Free) • Storage: 72,3 GB / 129,5 GB (57,3 GB Free) • VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 6290] @ Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 5 •
<lotuspsychje>  Uptime: 5h 57m 23s
<lotuspsychje> mpb: did you choose try or install ubuntu?
<mpb> lotuspsychje: I chose "try".
<lotuspsychje> mpb: nevermind, you might wanna install ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> mpb: you did not change bios settings ahci or ide?
<mpb> lotuspsychje: The live ISOs for 16.04 and 17.10 work fine on the same laptop.  I can try an install, if you think that will make a difference.  In the past, I have always done "try" and then installed from the live session.  I'm not sure about the bios settings at present, but 17.10 works fine.
<lotuspsychje> mpb: ok tnx for details
<lotuspsychje> mpb: at wich point does your system freeze exactly?
<mpb> I can get to text consoles, so it is not a freeze, just no graphics.  If I turn of "quiet" and "splash", the last message that appears on console #1 is: "Started User Manager for UID 999."  I have the laptop running right now, and installed openssh-server, so I can look at any log files, if you want.  I also tried restarting GDM3.  GDM3 seems to go into a loop, writing lots of messages to syslog.
<mpb> lotuspsychje:  did my previous message come through okay?  I can only see the end of it.
<lotuspsychje> mpb: yeah got it
<mpb> The model of my Acer Aspire One laptop is: 722-BZ454, manufactured Nov 2011, 2GB ram.
<lotuspsychje> mpb: got also radeon card?
<lotuspsychje> [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 6290 is mine
<mpb> from dmesg: fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device
<mpb> lotuspsychje: I'm not sure where to look to see the model of the GPU.  I'm not sure if it is an APU (on the same chip as the CPU).
<lotuspsychje> mpb: sudo lshw -C video shows driver active?
<mpb> lotuspsychje: product: Wrestler [Radeon HD 6250]
<Bashing-om> mpb: Set trust ? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2333630 <- oldfred : Ubuntu on Acer Aspire new Laptop .
<mpb> Bashing-om: why would the Acer "trust" setting prevent graphics from working?  The threads you linked to seem to be problems with dual boot, not with Live sessions via USB.
<lotuspsychje> mpb: its weird, as my system works like a charm with same card
<lotuspsychje> mpb: perhaps try 'install ubuntu'?
<lotuspsychje> and enable 3rd party software & updates during setup
<mpb> from syslog, perhaps when I tried to restart GDM3: Apr  7 18:40:01 ubuntu /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session[1196]: (EE) open /dev/fb0: Permission denied
<lotuspsychje> mpb: what kind of hardisk in there?
<mpb> also:  (WW) xf86OpenConsole: VT_ACTIVATE failed: Operation not permitted (EE) Fatal server error: (EE) xf86OpenConsole: Switching VT failed   (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
<mpb> lotuspsychje: no hdd/sdd at present.  I pulled it out of the laptop to avoid potential data loss.
<lotuspsychje> huh?
<mpb> lotuspsychje: I'm running off of a USB disk.
<mpb> lotuspsychje:  I'm happy to try an install, if that is what you recommend.
<lotuspsychje> mpb: always backup before you try development versions
<mpb> Update:  If I repeatedly stop and start GDM3, sometimse I get to the GDM3 login screen.  However, if I select "Live session user", the screen goes blank and comes back to the same GDM3 login screen.  So it seems like an intermittent graphics problem that happens most of the time.
<Nycatelos> Hiya, I upgraded 17.10 -> 18.04 and my right click doesn't work
<Nycatelos> I have a synaptics touchpad
<lotuspsychje> Nycatelos: i think they have played with doublefinger mouseclick
<Nycatelos> lotuspsychje: it seems to have affected my 'physical' right click in the corner of the pad, which confuses me a bit
<lotuspsychje> Nycatelos: have you installed gnome-tweak-tool?
<Nycatelos> uhh, yeah I have
<lotuspsychje> Nycatelos: in mouse settings it says, right click simulation with 2 fingers
<Nycatelos> lotuspsychje: the fingers mouse emulation, I had that enabled.
<lotuspsychje> Nycatelos: fixxed now?
<Nycatelos> lotuspsychje: nothing changed
<Nycatelos> it was like that before, so no
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> not really sure then sorry
<Nycatelos> I'm more confused than anything tbh
<Nycatelos> lotuspsychje: it works on KDE, but not gnome
<Nycatelos> so uhh, I have no idea what the problem is
<lotuspsychje> Nycatelos: did you disabled completly, aka last option in mouse emulation?
#ubuntu+1 2018-04-08
<Nycatelos> lotuspsychje: no, I had it on finger, the top one
<wyseguy> hey all
<wyseguy> gonna be installing ubuntu on my new T430, was wondering if you would recommend to install the 18.04 beta then just update once the 18.04 stable is released. 
<wyseguy> thoughts?
<valorie> wyseguy: I run kubuntu beta2
<valorie> on both my laptops
<valorie> so far, great
<valorie> I suggest trying before installing though
<valorie> otherwise install 17.10.1
<wyseguy> okay
<wyseguy> use unetbootin on the mac but looks like the T430 doesent like it that way
<valorie> dd always works
<valorie> kubuntu's usb-writer always works for me though
<wyseguy> ya ill just dd it
<wyseguy> :)
<wyseguy> cant go wrong with that
<wyseguy> well you can if you mix up the if and of lol
<wyseguy> dam apple adding a dmg at the end of the img 
<wyseguy> there goes dd 
<Huck777> hi, how can I disable that the ubuntu dash is merging/grouping my windows?
<lotuspsychje> Huck777: what do you mean exactly
<Huck777> lotuspsychje: open two terminal windows. they get merged and the dock shows two dots on the terminal icon. i want them separated.
<lotuspsychje> Huck777: not sure thats possible, perhaps try in gnome-tweak-tool ?
<Huck777> no options there. I'll replace the ubuntu dock with the stock gnome dock and add some extensions.
<lotuspsychje> Huck777: your on daily or upgraded?
<mifritscher1> how is this "wipe screen to come to desktop" screen called?
<akem> Lock screen? actually where you change its background its called Lockscreen.
<mifritscher1> ah, slide screen
<mifritscher1> it's a pity that a plugin is needed to kill it it seems - and the plugins doesn't work on newer gdm versions it seems
<mifritscher1> -> switched to lightdm
<akem> I see, also they should make it so that when you press a key this slide screen goes away, maybe it's usefull for tablets but for laptops...
<akem> In the gnome settings you can change the Lock screen BG and it will change this slide screen BG in fact, then where you login to your session it remains purple background. Not very important tho.
<en1gma> is ubuntu 18.04 beta 2 becoming pretty stable? i have amd 64 desktop 16.04.2 installed but finding alot of software i build is wanting the latest stuff
<hggdh> en1gma: it is stable for me, just small nits
<en1gma> cool.
<en1gma> i have windows 10 dual boot with 16.04.2 right now. grub is the bootloader.
<en1gma> how can i install 18.04 to my 16.04 partitions and also have 18.04 grub install over my 16.04 grub?
<lapaga> do you want to get rid of 16.04?
<en1gma> completely
<en1gma> i want an exact replacement of 16.04 with 18.04 and i dont want it to break my windows 10 dual boot as i have alot of info on that area of the drive
<lapaga> do you have a seperate /home partition?
<en1gma> everything is working perfect right now. wish i could just do a "reset system" with ubuntu so it would take me back to a fresh install and then i would just go an dist-upgrade
<lapaga> i have always had a seperate /home so if you don't then someone else needs to chime in
<en1gma> i use default settings for "install along side windows" when i installed 16.04
<en1gma> now if i install 18.04 fresh i want to be able to manually select those partitions for os install and grub install?
<alkisg> Separate /home or not isn't an issue, the installer prompts you to upgrade while keeping /home
<alkisg> And in that case it wipes /usr and everything, keeping only /home
<alkisg> So it's what you're asking for
<bmp0015_> Hi, I'm trying to get a hit the ground running with 18.04 and am attempting to automate the install process with packer and a preseed, but I can't seem to get it to work. The issue is the /install directory inside the beta 2 iso does not contain a initial ramdisk or kernel liek 16.04 and 17 did. Is this something that is just not present on the beta?
<en1gma> no i thinking im asking about installing 18.04 to the same exact physical partitions
<en1gma> say the drive = /dev/sda
<en1gma> root = /dev/sda1
<en1gma> swap = /dev/sda2?
<en1gma> grub = mbr or gpt?
<en1gma> i want grub to install to where grub is now
<en1gma> in this dual boot windows 10 and ubuntu 16.04.2 Desktop. i would love to install 18.04 over the same everything and wipe it all out
<en1gma> i can boot 18.04 live and wipe and format those partitions 
<en1gma> i just want 18.04 in the same exact spots 16.04 is currently installed to
<enyc> en1gma: hrrm
<enyc> en1gma: you CAN also later just 'upgrade' 16.04.x to 18.04 'in place'
<enyc> (which is normalyl offered when 18.04.1 becomes available, aiui)
<en1gma> enyc i cant do it right now by adding repos?
<en1gma> to the 18.04 beta?
<en1gma> i still have a ton of unwanted software that i have previously installed and built etc...
<en1gma> would really prefer fresh install of beta since i already have it downloaded
<enyc> en1gma: ok, that may make sense for you then
<enyc> en1gma: but better to wait for release, or possibly 18.04.1 
<enyc> en1gma: depends on your 'risk management'
<enyc> what if 18.04 has some kind of issue with your machine,  or you forget you havede some fiddly-to-compli seftware in your 14.04 you want back,  etc etc...
<en1gma> no i dont want nothing back and installing ubuntu "Manually" where you tell it "Not the whole disk" and you manually select where to put everything thats been useable since the beginning of ubuntu i think
<en1gma> does anyone know if the "Manual" install to disk is broken or working?
<Bashing-om> en1gma: "something else"  works .
<donofrio> anyone here messing with command line wsl and have success with /etc/wsl.conf from (https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2018/02/07/automatically-configuring-wsl/)
<donofrio> my do *not* update resolv.conf is the part that is not working....need dns search order to be correct...
<en1gma> Bashing-om "something else" will let me install 18.04 to the partitions that 16.04 has already created? like /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, swap and mbr or gpt for grub too which is /dev/sda?
<en1gma> how can i tell if ubuntu grub is installed to gpt or mbr right now? do i need to set my bios to anything?
<Bashing-om> en1gma: Short answer - yes - in the install stage pay very close attention at the bottom of the screen what/where the installer will install grub to .
<en1gma> ok yea thats the important part. do i need to see where my current grub is installed and then with the 18.04 installer select that same thing?
<Bashing-om> en1gma: No .. as you are re-intalling to sda1/2 just ensure that grub gets installed to sda ( the device not a partition ) .
<lapaga> Would not windows be on sda1&2?
<xkent> hi, how do I switch to gnome 2/classic/fallback/falshback in beta 2 ?
<Bashing-om> lapaga: Likely . en1gma : ' sudo parted -l ' to know the partitioning .
<en1gma> Bashing-om and i dont have to select mbr or gpt?
<en1gma> im dual boot windows
<Bashing-om> en1gma: Installer will match the partition scheme .
<Bashing-om> en1gma: If you dual boot Win10, ensure that you boot the install disk in UEFI mode !!
<en1gma> ok cool thanks
<en1gma> if i install 18.04 beta 2 will we be able to "apt-get upgrade" to the final release later this month?
<valorie> en1gma: well, apt update && apt full-upgrade
<valorie> upgrade by itself isn't so great
<valorie> doesn't uninstall cruft
<en1gma> we should be able to do that with no problems? i mean i wont have to download the final and wipe my drive to install
<hggdh> en1gma: no, you will not. Even if you have installed an alpha (or earlier) for Bionic, apt update && apt full-upgrade will bring your install to current level
<valorie> en1gma: it's good to run those commands daily (with sudo of course) since there are daily updates now
<valorie> or nearly daily
<valorie> most tiny changes
<en1gma> i always only run 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get upgrade' daily
<en1gma> on 16.04.02
<en1gma> starting to move my stuff to my spare drive :) got to reboot. thanks all
<valorie> upgrade rather than dist-upgrade or full-upgrade is asking for cruft if not actual trouble imo
#ubuntu+1 2019-04-02
<guiverc> is there a wiki/page/schedule that tells me what time daily's get spun? (i realize it won't be accurate being likely job-start times)
<krytarik> guiverc: There is a crontab in the ubuntu-cdimage projekt on LP for the various images.
<guiverc> thanks heaps krytarik :)   I'll look.]
<guiverc> thanks again krytarik https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline/view/head:/etc/crontab I think is what I was after..  (found from what you provided!)
<krytarik> Yeah, and sure. :)
<somerandomstring> is it just me, or do you also get 404s when apt upgrade-ing?
<lotuspsychje> somerandomstring: the repos getting high traffic at the moment
<lotuspsychje> somerandomstring: its a known issue, and being worked on
<somerandomstring> lotuspsychje: should I wait or change mirror?
<lotuspsychje> somerandomstring: you could try another mirror, but not sure it will work at this moment
<somerandomstring> OK, thank you!
<lotuspsychje> np
#ubuntu+1 2019-04-03
<tomreyn> 404 != 403, though
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.8.9 (disco), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<thebishop> hi all, is there a general place to post hardware support status (especially for laptops)?  I got a new HP Spectre x360 13" and seeing similar experience as this Arch linux rundown: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HP_Spectre_x360_-_13-ap0xxxx
<thebishop> big blockers are suspend doesn't support deep sleep mode, resume is kinda broken/unreliable, and the built-in microphone isn't detected
<vlt> For me: I'm trying to find out if Ubuntu will work on a "HP ProBook 440 G6 6HM57ES".
#ubuntu+1 2019-04-04
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.8.9 (disco), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<Zuverink> I'm having periodic random loss of WiFi usage. Suddenly the WiFi icon disappears and states I'm offline. The loss happends when I close the laptop lid as well(so when returning from suspend)  Only fix seems so far to reboot. Im a nood, Tell me what I need to do to assist in process of fixinf bbug and will do my best. Happens 5-9 times a day. Thank you fine developer types.
<lotuspsychje> Zuverink: what kind of chipset are you on please?
<Zuverink> Tell me how to get that information for you
<lotuspsychje> Zuverink: pastebin: sudo lshw -C network please
<Zuverink> Sorry, total nood
<Zuverink> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XrG2BZXWNf/
<Zuverink> Did I do that correctly, the whole pastebi thing?
<lotuspsychje> Zuverink: yes, thank you
<Zuverink> Dang, already learned something today!
<Zuverink> That help yo at all?
<lotuspsychje> Zuverink: realtek chipsets are bit picky on kernel versions
<lotuspsychje> Zuverink: did you clean install 19.04 beta or upgrade?
<Zuverink> lotuspsychje, what do you suggest?
<Zuverink> Yes a clean install
<Zuverink> I never updrade
<lotuspsychje> Zuverink: there's a few things you could test
<Zuverink> List them off Mr Tech Guru
<Zuverink> Im listening
<lotuspsychje> Zuverink: try a 18.04.2 iso and see if wifi is stable there, or try the realtek github on 19.04
<Zuverink> I appreciate you helping me
<Zuverink> so either reinstall 18.0.4 or what exactly on the realtel github, ive no experience using stuff like that
<Zuverink> My main reason for using 19.04 is that they have finally build a dock style for gnow shel that does not want to make me puke and that is thanks to gnome 332
<ubottu> Error: Gnome bug 332 could not be found
<Zuverink> im not a unity style fan, not really a fam of the way the apps are display when you hit menu but in 3.32 is is very bareable.. every version below 19.04 just seems to lag the system  Gnome Deleopers and those that contributed to the Ubuntu vestion of 3.32 deserve a medal and a parade
<lotuspsychje> Zuverink: check here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1763371
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1763371 in linux (Ubuntu) "rtl8188ee wifi doesn't work in bionic" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> Zuverink: there's a git link there
<jorian> hello, I am testing out 19.04 with wayland.  I'm running into some strange behavior and wanted to see if anyone else has seen this.  I have two displays hooked into a tb16 thunderbolt dock.  When I open the display settings I do no have any options to arrange the monitors.  All I can see are just settings for orientation down to scale.
<tomreyn> i'd search the web to get a better idea of what the support status with this thunderbolt dock on linux is
<jorian> i've done some googling and it seems to work.  and i had it working in kubuntu 18.10
<jorian> i haven't tried it in default ubuntu 18.10
<jorian> i also hadit working in kubuntu 19.04 (forgot I tested that as well)
<jorian> and both displays are currently working and running at 4k.  just strangely missing the option to arrange them
<Zuverink> Thank you to all you hard working devs, I really appreciate the Minimal install option! Great work so far, cant wait to see the finished product.
<lotuspsychje> Zuverink: we will tell the devs :p
<Zuverink> I'll hold you to that!
 * lotuspsychje picks up the dev phone
<Eickmeyer> Well, at least one dev saw that.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Lynysys> Hi - when I make a video window fullscreen in Ubuntu Disco Beta, it takes over the X Server and wont let me "unfullscreen" and I have to restart the display manager. I have Intel Graphics on a MSI CUBI. What package should I file the bug under?
#ubuntu+1 2019-04-05
<tomreyn> Lynysys: hard to tell, either it's the application playing back the video, or graphics drivers, or X
<tomreyn> see if you have some hints on your system journal: journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999 
<Smedles> Hi all, fresh install of 19.04 on the weekend, was working fine until updating and rebooting today, now got a desktop where the mouse pointer moves, but keyboard input and mouse clicks do nothing....
<Smedles> Any suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug out keyboard & mouse and plug back in please
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: lets see if we can trace errors
<Smedles> It's a laptop, so can't unplug keyboard/mouse
<Smedles> I can't get a command prompt to run tail, other than from recovery
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: tryed a reboot yet?
<Smedles> Multiple reboots, same behaviour
<lotuspsychje> right okay
<Smedles> I can try plugging a USB keyboard in to see if it changes anything
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: can you pastebin us your dmesg?
<Smedles> Does http://smedley.id.au/tmp/smedles.log help?
<Smedles> This is from recovery console
<lotuspsychje> use a pastebin please
<Smedles> How about https://termbin.com/p7sr
<lotuspsychje> ah thinkpad..
<Smedles> Yep
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: take a look at this bug please: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1787775
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1787775 in linux (Ubuntu Cosmic) "touchpad not working on lenovo yoga 530" [Undecided,New]
<Smedles> Note that this specific ThinkPad has worked perfectly with older Ubuntu builds
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: try to boot an older kernel too as a test
<lotuspsychje> ill be back in 30 Smedles lunch
<Smedles> Trying 4.18.0-16 now
<Smedles> 5.0.0-7 was the same as 5.0.0-8
<Smedles> 4.18.0-16 is freezing at boot
<Smedles> Reinstalling 18.10 now, will test dingo live iso again soon
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: ok
<cmyrland> hi. originally posted in #ubuntu, and was told to come here instead, so I'll repost here:
<cmyrland> Hello all. I've been out of the Ubuntu-game for a while, but I'm trying to get back at it. I realise there are tons of forums and other sources where I might find answers, but after being away from the community for a while, I figured I'd start here.  I've bought a Huawei Matebook X Pro, and Ubuntu 19.04 runs nicely out of the box, but there are a few minor issues: 1) Ubuntu doesn't allow gestures 
<cmyrland> other than two-finger scrolling. 2) It's a hidef panel with 3000x2000 resolution, which means I need to scale stuff up for it to be readable. the 200% setting works nice, but when I attach my 2nd screen, a 1080p standard old desktop monitor, I either have to choose readability on the one or the other. 200% scaling on the desktop screen looks ridiculous, and 100% scaling renders the laptop screen 
<cmyrland> unuable. 3) I'd love to use the finger print reader to log in, like I do in Windows, but it doesn't appear to work. Other than that, things are looking pretty good! Any help with those questions is greatly appreciated.
<lotuspsychje> cmyrland: for additional mouse settings you can try: gnome-tweak-tool
<lotuspsychje> cmyrland: for your scaling, do you have the correct graphics driver installed?
<lotuspsychje> cmyrland: software&updates last tab additional drivers
<cmyrland> lotuspsychje: the gnome-tweak-tools doesn't give me the option to enable gestures. I might need some plugins or another touchpad driver? I have installed the latest nvidia binary blob from the repository for graphics, so I figure it should be all good. It used nouveau as default, but the behave the same way in this resepct.
<cmyrland> lotuspsychje: yeah, it only listed the nvidia drivers.
<cmyrland> ok, gtg, but I'll read all suggestions and try them/answer them later in the afternoon.
<cmyrland> uh, upon losing my internet connection, I also lost all history after my earlier questions. sigh.
<lotuspsychje> cmyrland: we were discussing your nvidia driver version
<Peppep> cmyrland: https://snag.gy/oVzwrM.jpg
<tomreyn> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/04/05/%23ubuntu+1.html
<lotuspsychje> cmyrland: ^
<cmyrland> thanks, so nothing more since I left. does nvidia still provide a "control center" blob for their drivers?
<lotuspsychje> cmyrland: you didnt say yet wich graphics chipset you have, neither your driver version
<tomreyn> some kind of gui apparently still comes with the proprietary drivers, yes
<cmyrland> its a MX150 chipset, with the 418 driver
<cmyrland> the control center only enables switching between the nvidia and intel gfx chip
<lotuspsychje> cmyrland: i dont think an mx150 likes driver 418
<cmyrland> but the question is, does Gnome/Ubuntu allow for independent scaling between screens?
<lotuspsychje> cmyrland: i would go for a 390 test for starters
<cmyrland> I'm not on my home setup atm, so I wont be able to test for any effects until tonight, but I'm installing the 390 now
<lotuspsychje> cmyrland: all you need for scaling is in the system settings, or dconf-editor
<cmyrland> man, there's a really terrible connection here. but ok, I'll but the scaling issue on hold until I get home so I can test it. Any ideas on how to resolve the mouse gestures? I've also discovered that the touchscreen also lacks gesture recognition, not even two-finger scrolling. Tapping and moving stuff around works fine. 
<cmyrland> s/but/put
<lotuspsychje> cmyrland: 2 finger scroll 'should' be finded in the systemsettings/devices/mouse
<lotuspsychje> cmyrland: (if) your touchpad is found/enabled..
<cmyrland> yes, two ringer scrolling on the touchpad is OK. it's on the touch screen (the laptop has a really good tablet-like touch screen) I'm having issues. And other gestures like pinch to zoom 
<Zuverink> is enabling the wayland support in 19.04 going to provide me with any benefits? I have it installed on a laptop? Maybe I'm confused as to Waylands intended purpose. I like early adoption
<OerHeks> Zuverink, you can test it:  out, logout, change session, login
<Zuverink> OerHeks, You've talked me into it with you persuasive arguments!
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> the only thing that prevents wayland session, is when you have nvidia drivers installed
<Zuverink> OerHeks, Whats a reinstall, just another chance to do it closer to perfect. Totally loving the minimal install option!
<Zuverink> OerHeks, No Nvidia here, just good old intel
<OerHeks> oke, then you are good
<Zuverink> OerHeks, Gnome 3.32 has breathed new life into standard Ubunto for me, quick, responsive... Renewed my passion for the distro
<Zuverink> Not sure where to report this but for as long as I've used the Online Account section of settings it continues through release after release to lose google account credentials resulting in having to remove the google account and reenter it. Ill do whatever to report this officially, just point me to how and to who.
<Zuverink> Its a bug passed on to all Gnome spin odd like Mint.  Maybe it's upstream Gnome???
<Zuverink> Not a programmer but wanna help.
<Peppep> Is it possible to disable the Nvidia card without the Nvidia driver? My approach so far has been to install the driver and select "Intel (power saving mode)" in nvidia-settings to reduce power consumption from 14-15W to 7-8W
 * Zuverink is away: I'm busy
<leonardus> will 19.04 have wayland again?
<Eickmeyer> leonardus: Yes, and it will be installed, but it will not be the default.
<leonardus> will it ever be default in the near future versions of ubuntu?
<Eickmeyer> leonardus: There's no way to tell.
<Bashing-om> leonardus: Wayland is not projected as default in 20.04 - but that is way in the future - lots can change :P
<Bashing-om> leonardus: See: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=No-Wayland-Default-20.04-LTS .
<leonardus> thank you
<ckopn> I use DD on acer swift 1 , and it is going so smooth that i want to upgrade my home pc from 18.04
#ubuntu+1 2019-04-06
<ckopn> I have problem with Bluetooth.  I have to do second reconnect my headphones to make sound clear.
<ckopn> ON the fisrt connection it hears like 16kbs mp3 bitrate
<ckopn> but on the second everything is ok
#ubuntu+1 2019-04-07
<AlexP11223> Is there something like Sticky Edges for multiple monitors in 19.04 with Gnome? can't find it anywhere and gsettings set org.gnome.shell.overrides edge-tiling true had not effect too
<lotuspsychje> AlexP11223: did you try install dconf-editor, it has a nice search function now
<AlexP11223> hm, looks like edge tiling is not about that (and enabled), and nothing else useful when searching for "stick".
<AlexP11223> Does Gnome even has any feature like that? For mouse movement, not for windows
<ledeni> AlexP11223: try to install 'Tweaks' --Windows --Edge Tiling 
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-30
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<guiverc> (belated) g'day lotuspsychje , if you right-click show.applications and you are offered "Dash to Dock Settings", wouldn't you expect it to run?  (not error saying it can't run gnome-shell-extension-prefs error); recall I'm not a regular gnome user (20.04 daily live)
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: have the same bug as you, can reproduce i will affect it
<lotuspsychje> maybe its a new feature they work on?
<guiverc> i filed it. last listed in #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<lotuspsychje> cause that green 'extensions' icon seems to be vanished?
<guiverc> 1869662
<lotuspsychje> affected & confirmed
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: can you drag n drop/move icons on the dock?
<guiverc> not currently, i don't have a menu (different bug), so my 'live' session has no menus...
<lotuspsychje> oh wow
<guiverc> i can change order of icons on dock (if that's what you're asking, cannot use show.applications unless I reboot
<lotuspsychje> weird, i cant drag or move icons here
<guiverc> the bug you posted about yesterday; apport-collect done by OP, I confirmed that; which results in loss of menus..
<guiverc> (posted about to me)
<guiverc> & thanks for notification 
<lotuspsychje> bug #1869650 ?
<ubottu> bug 1869650 in mutter (Ubuntu) "[nouveau] changing screen position, dash is gone, background is black.. and flashing white on any attempt to operate anything" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869650
<guiverc> nah 1869571   (buggy day for me on gnome, I'm supposed to be working on lubuntu)
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> bug #1869571
<ubottu> bug 1869571 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Vertical dual monitor setup with main monitor on bottom causes overview to only use one eigth of screen" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869571
<lotuspsychje> gonan try to reinstall dock
<lotuspsychje> no dice
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: testing a box with lubuntu 20.04
<guiverc> :)
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: did they remove the 'minimal' option?
<guiverc> I think that was an option back in 18.04 (with ubiquity), I don't think it's been there from 18.10 onwards (calamares installer)
<lotuspsychje> i see
<lotuspsychje> hmm getting a failed partitioning error
<lotuspsychje> same as yours bug #1854559
<ubottu> bug 1851188 in calamares (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1854559 Failed to create a partition table - install failed" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1851188
<guiverc> :(   hold on... 
<lotuspsychje> non uefi machine and tryed erase disk and install lubuntu
<guiverc> please file a new bug, mention it looks like the bug you found.. we can mark duplicate if necessary; but we thought that was fixed (leok, me were no longer were having it..)
<guiverc> lotuspsychje, ^
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: maybe i got the wrong iso?
<guiverc> it'll be evident once filed anyway... I'd still file & look there
<lotuspsychje> took it from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/
<guiverc> my advice is file, we'll sort it once from the filed report.
<lotuspsychje> ok
<guiverc> thanks lotuspsychje :)
<guiverc> lotuspsychje, if you've the time, I can provide something that will provide extra detail for us  
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: bug #1869696
<ubottu> bug 1869696 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Installer failed to create partition table" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869696
<guiverc> thanks lotuspsychje 
<lotuspsychje> np guiverc 
<guiverc> if install was quick, a reboot & running installer with verbose information gives us more info..  
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: like launching calamares from terminal?
<guiverc> yep, with `sudo -E calamares -d` which will cause a verbose log to be created in ~/.cache/calamares/session.log  (which can be uploaded to your bug report please),  and THANK YOU !
<guiverc> (the reboot was because I've had something different without it, we've also had a user report it worked with verbose enabled; if so report that too please)
<lotuspsychje> oh, i didnt reboot it yet, that verbose mode DOES install lol
<lotuspsychje> lemme reboot holdon
<guiverc> :|   ?????   it should be the same (though issue is timing, the verbose mode must slow it down just enough...
<lotuspsychje> verbose mode installing lol
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: rebooting and using sudo -E calamares -d also installs
<guiverc> please add the session.log anyway.. noting that it installed fine with command I provided...  it does highlight our 'fix' wasn't as great as we hoped though!  (and is timing issue again I suspect)
<guiverc> and THANK YOU lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> no sweat
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: should i wait the setup finish before uploading session.log?
<guiverc> yes please..   
<guiverc> (as in wait)
<lotuspsychje> ok, lunch first
<lotuspsychje> back in a jippy :p
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: commented & attached session.log
<guiverc> thanks you heaps lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> no sweat
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: in ubuntu there's an automatic window asking to install additional language pack, you know where that pops on lxqt now?
<guiverc> sorry I'm no help there, only speaking english I've never looked or needed to look/know..
<lotuspsychje> kk np
<psymin> this might not be appropriate to mention here since it is minor and relates to 3rd party debs.  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V3J784f5Wq/  Minecraft.deb complains about libpango1.0-0 missing, but does function.  An apt --fix-broken install removes minecraft-launcher.
<mason> psymin: That looks like it might be a typo in their package. I see libpango-1.0-0 in Bionic, but they're talking about libpango1.0-0
<isemenov> hi all
<isemenov> how can I install python 3.7 in focal fossa?
<isemenov> we have a rather hard dependency on that python version (with vtk) and we'd rather keep python 3.7 than patch vtk 
<psymin> mason, possibly, but it is a "regression" from 18.04's behavior https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DWKVBtxZ42/
<mason> psymin: Hm, so, in Bionic libpango1.0-0 is listed as a transitional package. I'm going to guess that it's not there at all in Focal.
<psymin> should I continue to mention things like this as I come across them?
<mason> psymin: That said, I don't have a Focal box up at the moment to look, but I'll probably have one tonight. If it's not there as transitional, maybe you could request it.
<mason> psymin: Might be worth opening a bug report for it since it can be addressed on the OS side.
<psymin> isemenov, I'm new to this, but you might be able to package python 3.7 for focal.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/python3.7
<isemenov> psymin: why is that package not built by default?
<psymin> isemenov, I'm unable to answer most questions :)
<lotuspsychje> !info libpango-1.0-0
<ubottu> libpango-1.0-0 (source: pango1.0): Layout and rendering of internationalized text. In component main, is optional. Version 1.44.7-2 (focal), package size 158 kB, installed size 417 kB
<lotuspsychje> this what you need psymin ?
<psymin> I'll test
<psymin> libpango-1.0-0 is already the newest version (1.44.7-2).
<lotuspsychje> psymin: did you add external ppa's to your system?
<psymin> Yep.
<lotuspsychje> psymin: we dont support those, and advice to keep your system as vanilla as possible witht he ubuntu repos
<psymin> I understand.  My intent was to inform about a regression with a 3rd party deb (and potentially others).  I can avoid doing that if that is best.
<lotuspsychje> psymin: perhaps some of the minecraft snaps can help you out?
<psymin> I have it working.
<psymin> I just want focal to work great for otheres :)
<lotuspsychje> psymin: this looks like a great guide: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-minecraft-on-ubuntu-20-04-focal-fossa-linux
<lotuspsychje> psymin: libpango gets als pulled there without errors so it seems
<psymin> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kJHqdpB6kZ/
<psymin> does it?
<lotuspsychje> psymin: but you have other ppa's already in your system that could conflict with libpango's version from the ubuntu repos?
<psymin> currently: chrome, lutris, signal, skype, vscode
<psymin> Next time I do a vanilla install I'll work on it more.  It "works for me" (tm) currently.
<lotuspsychje> holdon lemme test it
<psymin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pango1.0/+bug/1869716
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1869716 in pango1.0 (Ubuntu) "Removing libpango1.0-0 broke Minecraft Launcher " [High,In progress]
<psymin> bug just got marked as a dupe of this one :)
<lotuspsychje> ok seems like you are right psymin 
<lotuspsychje> im also getting the error
<lotuspsychje> psymin: seems like we have to wait for the fix then
<psymin> no worries, not trying to be burden, I just want 20.04 to be well received :)
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx to report this
<psymin> looks like that breaks bitdefender and dropbox
<mason> But... It's all about a missing transitional package. There is no mystery.
<RikMills> the fixed package is in proposed
<mason> RikMills: Fixed Minecraft package?
<mason> I just added a quick note to 1869716 with some peanut gallery analysis.
<RikMills> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pango1.0/1.44.7-2ubuntu1
<mason> Ah, good enough.
<mason> RikMills: Added yet another note linking that.
<mason> Wow, my whitespace is awful today.
<mason> Assumed it was giving me an 80-column text field. It was not.
<aliendude5300> Hi, I have a Lenovo N20 chromebook with 20.04 on it. Everything works except for sound
<aliendude5300> It's the Intel chtmax98090 chipset. I tried the Git UCM fix from Launchpad and don't see any sound cards at all
<aliendude5300> Did not work on 19.10 either
<aliendude5300> Pulse audio logs show:D: [pulseaudio] alsa-ucm.c: UCM mapping: Mapping HiFi: hw:chtmax98090: sink dev InternalMic
<aliendude5300> E: [pulseaudio] channelmap.c: Assertion 'pa_channels_valid(channels)' failed at pulse/channelmap.c:401, function pa_channel_map_init_extend(). Aborting.
<tomreyn> i think this was meant to go here: <oerheks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1833116
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1833116 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "chtmax98090 not working out of the box" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<aliendude5300> Yes, I tried that exact fix  exactly
<aliendude5300> It did not work unfortunately
<tomreyn> the latest comment looks like it provides a way forward
<tomreyn> (note also the bug report is still open)
<oerheks> indeed, further reading gives the same answers
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-31
<EggSpurt> guys LAST TIME I install 20 my battery stopped charging and I had to sdend my laptop for repair, is there some bug or was this just a normal hardwares failure? HP did not specify the cause they just sent the laptop back
<EggSpurt> does Ubuntu 20 break the firmwarez?
<kinghat> is 20.04 supposed to be faster on older systems? I have a core 2 duo Dell laptop
<kinghat> it struggles but might toss 20.04 on it and see if it does any better
<kinghat> think I have neon on it currently
<Bashing-om> kinghat: (x)ubuntu 20.04 does adbirably for me on this ole dual core Athlon system.
<Bashing-om> *admire
<kinghat> never used xubuntu
<kinghat> stay away from stock?
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Just say'n - For my mind set xfce for the DE works well.
<kinghat> 👌 I'll give her a go
<kinghat> what's xfce built on?
<Bashing-om> kinghat: xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce as the DE.
<kinghat> i just meant what is it built on, Qt?
<kinghat> anyways i think i was running the laptop OS off a usb stick vs the hdd inside it
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Do not recall the build - running on a USB stick will be slow as the USB speed is that limiting factor.
<kinghat> ew centrino 2 😂
<kinghat> I think I was using the USB stick as the drive so the laptop didn't get so hot
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<kinghat> o/
<kinghat> it's got SATA.. wonder if I can replace this things HDD for small SSD
<lotuspsychje> hey kinghat 
<kinghat> just installing xubunto 20 on this old af Dell laptop
<kinghat> xubuntu
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Well - I did replace my HDD with a SSD , got to enable AHCI, can  be a real trick to figure out how on old hardware.
<kinghat> ya that's what SATA is currently set to in the BIOS. I had to get in there for a sec.
<kinghat> should just pop in a x86 SOC in the cavity and figure out how to use the laptops screen and keyboard.
<kinghat> there battery is already shot and I just run it off direct power
<kinghat> the*
<aliendude5300> Not sure if known bug, but Dash to Dock settings does not work on stock Ubuntu 12.04 installation. If you right click the "Show Applications",  click settings, it'll trigger an error indicating gnome-shell-extension-prefs is missing. 
<aliendude5300> 20.04** Not 12.04. I've been using Ubuntu for a long time, and must have gotten some wires crossed lol
<aliendude5300> I am guessing gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock is the package a bug should be filed against?
<kinghat> now I remember why I stopped with this laptop, the wifi died and failed to connect
<kinghat> and I'm getting wifi through my phone's BT
<EggSpurt> kinghat if you want fast look into Clear Linux
<EggSpurt> actually i find Ubuntu, even full Kubuntu quite usable even on old systems
<EggSpurt> if its 64 bit it'll go
<kinghat> yeah it surprisingly is 64bit
<kinghat> trying Ubuntu focal atm
<lotuspsychje> psymin: awake?
<psymin> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> psymin: tell me how the fix worked out with that libpango?
<lotuspsychje> my apt is giving error too now
<psymin> worked great
<psymin> I downloaded two debs, did dpkg -i on them, and we're golden
<lotuspsychje> how can i purge that manual minecraft deb?
<psymin> apt remove minecraft-launcher
<psymin> I think
<lotuspsychje> tnx tat worked
<lotuspsychje> apt going again :p
<psymin> or apt --fix-broken install
<lotuspsychje> tnx for updating that bug
<lotuspsychje> good morning pmjdebruijn 
<pmjdebruijn> hi folks, does anybody know whether there is an alternate installer ISO for 20.04 already?
<lotuspsychje> pmjdebruijn: currently the new server installer is being revamped
<lotuspsychje> not tested myself, but this should be the new installer method: https://linuxconfig.org/ubuntu-20-04-server-installation
<pmjdebruijn> oh, _that's_ the installer I don't want
<lotuspsychje> i see, maybe tomreyn or ducasse might know ^
<pmjdebruijn> the old debian installer simply did not need replacement really
<pmjdebruijn> and there's installer customization we did, that we'd like to keep using
<lotuspsychje> <tomreyn> i would also assume that http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/focal-server-amd64.iso (779MB) is debian-installer (which you could try) and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily-live/current/focal-live-server-amd64.iso (911M) is subiquity (the 'new' default installer you have supposedly tried so far). both were built on march 29, 2020.
<pmjdebruijn> aaaah
<pmjdebruijn> also, I noticed removing cloud-init also removes the ubuntu-server metapackage, which seems a bit bizarre
<lotuspsychje> im more the desktop guy, so dont know that one pmjdebruijn 
<pmjdebruijn> thanks for the hint to the isos!
<lotuspsychje> credits to tomreyn :p
<lotuspsychje> pmjdebruijn: there is also a current testing team for 20.04 available in #ubuntu-quality if you want to help/share bugs
<pmjdebruijn> possibly, let do an install first
<lotuspsychje> sure thing, good luck!
<lotuspsychje> !info konsole
<ubottu> konsole (source: konsole): X terminal emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:19.12.3-0ubuntu1 (focal), package size 732 kB, installed size 3874 kB
<luna_> hey
<alkisg> libpango1.0-0 is now libpangox-1.0-0 so "anydesk" has dependency failures. Should I file a bug for the renamed package to "Provides:the-old-one", or should I just create a fake package to satisfy anydesk?
<RikMills> alkisg: bug already exists and fix is currently in proposed pocket and hopefully migrating before the beta
<alkisg> Great, thank you RikMills
<RikMills> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pango1.0/+bug/1869716
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1869716 in pango1.0 (Ubuntu) "Removing libpango1.0-0 broke Minecraft Launcher " [High,Fix committed]
<lotuspsychje> welcome halvors 
<halvors> Ubuntu just uninstalled all the kernels, why did it do that?
<lotuspsychje> halvors: can you pastebin what apt did exactly please?
<halvors> I'm unsure when that happend.
<lotuspsychje> halvors: lets see what gives: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<halvors> no packages to install
<lotuspsychje> uname -a ?
<halvors> 5.4.0-18-generic, but that doesn't exist anymore.-
<halvors> I did not reboot.
<lotuspsychje> halvors: can you pastebin your dpkg log?
<halvors> lotuspsychje: Seems the reason somehow is that i installed the latest kernel from the mainline kernel ppa. But that would not remove the 5.4 kernel right? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fHS8QqwkSJ/
<lotuspsychje> halvors: try to reinstall current official kernel for 20.04, then sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade after to see what it does
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0.18.22 (focal), package size 2 kB, installed size 17 kB
<halvors> lotuspsychje: It says it is already installed, but update-grub does not list it.
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> halvors: was this a clean install 20.04 or upgrade?
<halvors> it was clean
<lotuspsychje> halvors: what about if you try to purge the current kernel, what does apt say then?
<halvors> lotuspsychje: will try
<halvors> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nPz3P8929z/
<halvors> still no packages to install
<lotuspsychje> how about sudo apt autoremove
<halvors> nothing there either.
<lotuspsychje> ok thats weird
<lotuspsychje> nothing to install, nothing to purge..
<halvors> But it did remove linux-modules-5.4.0-1002-oem earlier
<halvors> Installing that package manually does nothing.
<lotuspsychje> halvors: are your sources all enabled properly?
<halvors> apt sources you mean?
<halvors> yes
<lotuspsychje> apt policy linux-image-generic ?
<halvors> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Pt9qGXrVR3/
<lotuspsychje> says its installed
<luna_> RikMills: thanks for the information over Telegram
<halvors> yes, question is why it's not being picked up by grub?
<lotuspsychje> halvors: did you sudo update-grub correctly?
<halvors> Yes. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PHWPcqkxN8/
<lotuspsychje> weird it still picks one of your mainlines
<halvors> yes
<lotuspsychje> halvors: ah maybe it didnt install your headers n all?
<halvors> the 5.4 kernel?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> apt policy linux-headers-5.4.0-14-generic
<halvors> that does not exist, but why did apt remove it?
<halvors> it's just a clean install with mainline kernel installed on top of it.
<lotuspsychje> halvors: that can happen sometimes with messing with mainline kernels, i also had that once
<lotuspsychje> i had to reinstall source, image and headers couple of times till grub showed it
<lotuspsychje> make sure you got all 3 for 5.4
<halvors> linux-headers-5.4.0-18-generic is installed
<lotuspsychje> linux-generic* linux-image-generic*
<lotuspsychje> then sudo update-grub again
<halvors> lotuspsychje: Think i'll just reinstall ubuntu and take a snapshot to easily rollback to installed state.
<halvors> And then start experimenting
<halvors> All the linux-generic, linux-headers and linux-image-generic is installed.
<halvors> packages*
<lotuspsychje> no dice?
<halvors> lotuspsychje: dice?
<lotuspsychje> halvors: i mean no luck with grub?
<halvors> doesn't seem that way
<halvors> one thing i noticed was it was only 1 kernel installed.
<halvors> usually it's 2
<halvors> but that is maybe just because of updates?
<lotuspsychje> maybe some glitch by playing with mainline
<halvors> lotuspsychje: thanks for help, will look more into it after fresh installed
<lotuspsychje> allrighty
<nael_n> When I select multiple images and/or videos and press enter, eog opens the images in as many windows, and totem opens only one video. In the previous release I used (18.04), the files were opened in a sort of gallery/playlist instead. Is the new behavior normal? Or is it a bug?
<nael_n> (Either way it's inconvenient)
<lotuspsychje> nael_n: both tested, image viewer & vlc here, 2 windows jump open, no playlist
<lotuspsychje> so seems like normal
<luna_> is to afriad to reboot my PC with 20.04 as i am stuck in UK
<luna_> kinda hard to ssh in to Swedish if the reboot fails
<st-gourichon-f> Hi. On previous Ubuntu, on program crash I had option to see details, like https://tipsonubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/disable-error-report.jpg . Now no option appears, just cancel or report, like https://www.linuxbabe.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/ubuntu-disable-error-reporting.png . Why? How can I get back the option? (Of course I searched the net, checked in /etc, did some dpkg-reconfigure -plow whoopsie 
<st-gourichon-f> apport apport-gtk, no progress). Thanks for any hint.
<nael_n> lotuspschje: thanks for confirming. I meant is this new behavior a feature that the programmers willingly implemented? It's so inconvenient I'm surprised it's a thing
<lotuspsychje> nael_n: i never actually tested that on 18.04 so not sure
<nael_n> k thx
<lotuspsychje> st-gourichon-f: crashes goes to /var/crash
<lotuspsychje> st-gourichon-f: then if you found a faulty package to bug, use ubuntu-bug packagename
<lotuspsychje> st-gourichon-f: in systemsettings/diagnostics you can enable/disable manual/auto
<lotuspsychje> nael_n: lemme test that on my bionic box holdon
<lotuspsychje> nael_n: ok on bionic, pictures opened 2 windows, but in totem it added both video's in the same window, playing it behind each other
<lotuspsychje> nael_n: and totem on 20.04 only opens 1 video
<nael_n> lotuspsychje: OK thanks. This change of behavior is a bit weird. I don't know what to think. I guess it's voluntary.
<lotuspsychje> nael_n: i guess its not logic, when selecting multiple vids it only opens one
<lotuspsychje> nael_n: if you file the bug, ill affect it
<nael_n> If I remember correctly the whole playlist feature was removed from Totem wasn't it? Perhaps it's the reason
<lotuspsychje> nael_n: starting totem, you can add video's to the main screen, then play them
<lotuspsychje> but even then, one would suspect selecting multiple from nautilus, would at least add them to the main screen?
<lotuspsychje> maybe its something they didnt think of?
<nael_n> lotuspsychje: alright I finally found it: the issue has been present from before 18.04 contrary to what I erroneously remembered, and it's actually an upstream bug in Nautilus, that stems from Flatpak compatibility or something. So it's been here for years and it doesn't look like it's going away any time soon
<nael_n> Launchpad bug 1730231 and upstream bug https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/nautilus/issues/117
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1730231 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus opens for every mediafile a seperate player when selecting a group of files and pressing Enter" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1730231
<lotuspsychje> !info nautilus bionic
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.26.4-0~ubuntu18.04.5 (bionic), package size 790 kB, installed size 3647 kB
<lotuspsychje> nael_n: whats weird, is on bionic pictures opened twice, but totem grouped my videos
<lotuspsychje> so this bug depends on filetypes?
<nael_n> Or on the application that is launched? Does VLC on Bionic also group your videos?
<lotuspsychje> lemme test that on bionic vlc
<lotuspsychje> nael_n: lol, vlc does something even weirder, opens 2 windows, plays 1 video and 1 empty black window with timeline
<lotuspsychje> same on 20.04
<nael_n> urghhh
<lotuspsychje> this is ugly
<nael_n> I don't know if it's worth reporting those differences in behavior just now. Perhaps best to wait for the upstream bug to be fixed, and then see what remains broken
<lotuspsychje> nael_n: i also found a similar bug with gnome-books, when clicking an epub it does not launch program
<lotuspsychje> bug #1869667
<ubottu> bug 1869667 in gnome-books (Ubuntu) "Open .epub ebook does not launch gnome-books" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869667
<lotuspsychje> works same as totem, you need to open program, then add your files local first, or place them in documents
<nael_n> I can't confirm sorry, I never use ebooks
<lotuspsychje> dont worry, was just to show the link between nautilus and the program is not really thinked about well
<pmjdebruijn> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/server-installer-plans-for-20-04-lts/13631 anybody know if that's going to be true for the final 20.04 release
<pmjdebruijn> d-i partman-auto/expert_recipe seems to be broken in the debian-installer version of the 20.04 isos
<lotuspsychje> think that will be the idea yeah pmjdebruijn, but as always we will need to wait till final, to see wich features made it, and wich not
<lotuspsychje> mostly around release times, a lot of news comes out features made, or being pushed till next release, 20.10 in our case
<pmjdebruijn> any clue of the automation is already present in subiquity?
<pmjdebruijn> if*
<lotuspsychje> sorry havent tested it myself
<pmjdebruijn> with automation the new crappy ui doesn't matter as much
<lotuspsychje> in this stage, its a game of testing a lot of daily's to see new features, as things get worked on daily
<lotuspsychje> pmjdebruijn: soon beta will come, more stable testing comes along
<lotuspsychje> welcome TR1950X 
<TR1950X> what kernel version is 2020.04 gonna be on? 
<lotuspsychje> see the schedule in the topic TR1950X 
<hggdh> TR1950X: 5.4
<st-gourichon-f> lotuspsychje, I have seen the crashes in /var/crash.  In understand that if I can guess the package name from the file in /var/crash I can get the details. Thanks.
<Histo> Is there a setting to get tilde to function normally in 20.04?  I can't type tilde in terminal or anywhere it's really annoying
<Histo> Pressing tilde button does some weird focus thing and you can't do any input until pressing it again.
<Histo> I'd like to be able to cd tilde in terminal again....
<Histo> Anyone home?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | Histo 
<ubottu> Histo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Histo> Has anyone experienced this issue or shall I file a bug?
<histo> Okay tried under a different user and the key types a backtick not a tilde by default so there is something specific to my user that is causing weird behavior of the itilde key
<histo> Anyone on a US keyboard in 20.04 if you press the tilde key does it type a backtick or a tilde?
<hggdh> tilde (US/International)
<histo> Why would mine type a backtick by default?
<hggdh> perhaps wrong layout?
<histo> @hggdh do you know whwere to change the layout?
<histo> @hggdh under region and language mine is set to English (US)
<histo> Is there some other setting I should be looking for?  This is a default install on a lenovo
<histo> laptop
<histo> Both english (us) internation and english (us) type a backtick instead of a tilde. You have to press shfit + backtick to type a tidle
<histo> Is that normal behavior for US keyboard?  I'm beginning to question my sanity?
<psymin> yes `
<histo> My gawd I'm losing my marbles````~~~~
<histo> Thank you all
<luna_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/ this folder is not updated yet :(
<CarlFK> what's a handy URL to tell someone to browse to to get them here using a browser based chat client? 
<CarlFK> I kinda remember wechat, I also remember something more ubuntu/canonical based 
<oerheks> let them register first with #freenode
<CarlFK> using what client?
<oerheks> weechat in terminal, hexchat in the desktop, tons of options
<oerheks> weechat is like issi a pain to setup.
<CarlFK> there are some js ones that are easy to get going with, that's what I am looking for 
<CarlFK> maybe weechat isn't one of them.  I might be thinking of kiwiirc.  
<halvors> Is Linux 5.5 planned for Ubuntu 20.04 LTS?
<rfm> halvors, I don't know of "plans" but it's not there now and this is beta freeze, can't imagine they'd change kernels after beta.
<halvors> ok thx
<trippeh> man, this ice lake laptop is rough on 20.04
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-01
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<pavlushka> the sound goes standby instantly on 20.04, was not the case for 1804!
<CarlFK32> in syslog, saw this: python3: Libgcrypt warning: missing initialization - please fix the application
<CarlFK> should I file a bug?
<CarlFK32> gnome-shell[1232]: An active wireless connection, in infrastructure mode, involves no access point?
<CarlFK> that's what I am interested in.  wifi sometimes takes 5 min to settle down and stay connected 
<pavlushka> the sound signal tunrs of sending the speaker in zzzz mode as it happens in standby mode instantly after palying any sound on 20.04, was not the case for 1804!
<pavlushka> *the sound signal turns off sending the speaker in zzzz mode as it happens in standby mode instantly after palying any sound on 20.04, was not the case for 1804!
<Haxxa> Is 20.04 still on schedule?
<Haxxa> no changes?
<lotuspsychje> untakenstupidnic: xorg is still default on 20.04
<guiverc> Haxxa, yes 20.04 is still on schedule, no changes have been made, nor are any expected
 * pmjdebruijn is disappointed to see chromium becoming a snap
<lotuspsychje> yeah a lot of users have the same feeling pmjdebruijn 
<lotuspsychje> pmjdebruijn: on 18.04 its still in the repos right?
<pmjdebruijn> if I recall correctly
<pmjdebruijn> I still use firefox mostly
<pmjdebruijn> chromium is basically unusable on 20.04
<lotuspsychje> havent tested the snap yet
<pmjdebruijn> the start time alone makes it unbreable
<pmjdebruijn> but to be honest I don't think snap/flatpak are a particularly great idea to begin with
<pmjdebruijn> it sortof kinda nice for commercial vendors, who want to skip on making proper packages
<lotuspsychje> a lot of devs choose it, because of its advantages
<lotuspsychje> but i think the user should be left the choice
<pmjdebruijn> you mean, it's less work
<pmjdebruijn> cutting corners usually is less work :)
<lotuspsychje> pmjdebruijn: it has several pro's, like its containerized, more secure, easy maintain
<pmjdebruijn> but I'll refrain from going on about that, I'm probably not the first to dislike the concept
<lotuspsychje> indeed
<pmjdebruijn> lotuspsychje: I don't really buy into that, unless it's for untrusted apps
<pmjdebruijn> but once you go down that road, it's a slippery slow
<pmjdebruijn> but as I said, nice for commercial apps, for vendors who cut corner all the time
<lotuspsychje> in some cases snaps can be cool, where you need a latest package, or something apt doesnt has
<pmjdebruijn> you mean where people used to just have PPAs :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah snaps are similar to adding a ppa, you need to trust the maintainer
 * pmjdebruijn maintained a much used PPA for 10 years
<pmjdebruijn> lotuspsychje: you always need to trust a maintainer/software author regardless of packaging technology
<pmjdebruijn> sure flatpak offers some protection
<pmjdebruijn> but that doesn't really replace any trust you need to have 
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<pmjdebruijn> which is what bothers me the most, is that the advantages are commonly overstated, and the disadvantages are commonly understated
<pmjdebruijn> but for distribution of beta builds and stuff appimage usually tends to be a better choice
<pmjdebruijn> but oh well
<howarth> Anyone having problems with the OpenWeather gnome-shell extensions? I accepted the offer to update today under Ubuntu 19.10 and it no longer appears in the menu. I dist-upgraded to 20.04 to see if that would fix it and it still is broken.
<oerheks> did you install gnome-tweak-tool, to enable them?
<howarth> Thanks. That worked. Is that a change from 19.10?
<howarth> Hmm. Also needed to install gnome-shell-extension-prefs
<howarth> Maybe that stuff got purged out with the obsolete/unused packages the dist-upgrade process offered me
<howarth> The upgrade was really seamless otherwise
<howarth> Now if I could only find out if nouveau has frequency scaling yet for Nvidia GTX680 cards
<howarth> Does anyone know exactly where Gnome mounts Google Drive mounts in the 20.04 file system?
<Bashing-om> howarth: Does ' gvfs-mount --list ' show the mount ?
<howarth> It shows the url for the mount point
<howarth> what I am looking for is the location of the local mount points
<howarth> Weirdly there isn't much on a google search on that
<howarth> Lots of stuff about google-drive-ocamlfuse but nothing about the newer built in support for google drives
<howarth> Ah
<howarth> It's nested inside of /run/user/1000/gvfs
<howarth> Argh, that's just all metadata
<howarth> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1137888/how-to-access-mounted-online-accounts-from-filesystem
<howarth> Blah
<howarth> The suggestion of opening the google drive, selecting a file and using the Properties menu item just brings up a 'google-drive://' prefixed path
<CarlFK> is this the place to discuss bugs?  
<valorie> CarlFK: as in you need help to report the bugs?
<valorie> or do you need to know the packagename
<CarlFK> valorie: packaename - I always get hung up on that 
<valorie> it will help if you give us the particulars
<valorie> what flavor, etc.
<valorie> the installer is "ubiquity" for all but Lubuntu
<CarlFK70> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sGh4zP6yYm/
<valorie> live session is "casper"
<CarlFK> installed to hd, rebooted a few times.   seems to happen more when the box fist boots, but not always.
<valorie> I see your paste, but what happens?
<valorie> only transient errors are in your paste, from what I see
<CarlFK> "wifi disconnects for a few minutes and magically comes back" is about all I got 
<CarlFK> valorie: what package should I file a bug against? 
<CarlFK> anyone want to offer a package to bug?    else network manager will get attention, and if that isn't it hopefully someone will fix it
<FurretUber> Hi, there are two bugs present when using modesetting instead of intel Xorg driver. Would ubuntu-bug xorg be the correct way to report the bugs against the modesetting driver?
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-02
<CarlFK> FurretUber: my guess xserver-xorg-core  based on:  https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/amd64/xserver-xorg-core/filelist /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<Ben64> just installed 20.04 on my laptop
<Smedles> hi all.... focal is running fine on a clean install, but if I mount my 18.04 /home partition; I get an 'Oh No! Something has gone wrong/' error immediately after logging in
<Smedles> any suggestions on working out what it doesn't like?
<Bashing-om> Smedles: How and where is the 18.04 /home partition mounted ?
<Smedles> Bashing-om: I selected the partition during install, and mounted it as /home - I'll assume it added an entry in fstab
<Smedles> (my current focal install is *not* using the 18.04 /home partition - as I wanted to confirm that was the source of the issue)
<Bashing-om> Smedles: we then need to look at it = pastenin ' cat /etc/fstab ; sudo blkid -c /dev/null ' .
<Smedles> from a command prompt in focal?
<Bashing-om> Smedles: Affirmed from focal terminal interface.
<Smedles> ok - rebooting now
<Smedles> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/cDtSyigm
<Smedles> Bashing-om: the other point of note, is that focal was working with the 18.04 /home up until a few weeks ago. After some package updates it broke
<Smedles> a fresh install with this partition as /home fails in the same way
<lotuspsychje> nice Ben64 did you pick -desktop?
<Bashing-om> Smedles: with the /home on another drive - out f my experience range - the hard drive not up when /nvme0n1p1 comes up ?
<Smedles> Bashing-om: /dev/sda is also an ssd - so pretty unlikely (imho)
<Smedles> nothing stood out in syslog
<Smedles> (to me)
<Ben64> lotuspsychje: yeah
<Ben64> installed flashback, trying to set things up how I like
<Ben64> theming is still wonky
<Bashing-om> Smedles: where is focus' /home ? and what is on nvme0n1p5 nvme0n1p6 ?
<jphilips> The #UbuntuTestingWeek has begun today, so all those interested to help improve the stability of Ubuntu 20.04 LTS, please read this - https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/testing-ubuntu-20-04-lts-official-ubuntu-flavors/14053
<Smedles> Bashing-om: nvme0n1p5  is ubuntu 18.04; nvme0n1p56 is the focal install
<Smedles> the shared /home is on a separate ssd
<Bashing-om> Smedles: Sorry out of time here . Must leave.
<Smedles> no probs
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: cool flashback, been a while since ive tested that
<mind_sage> Hi everyone, will the new ubuntu 20.04 solve some of the previous issues it had? What will be new?
<lotuspsychje> mind_sage: what kind of issues did you had?
<mind_sage> mostly with drivers, but the file search didn't work either, as well as many basic features (in-built mic and cam, touchpad gestures)
<pmjdebruijn> mind_sage: presumably you are referring to a specific laptop?
<pmjdebruijn> mind_sage: what's the last version you tested 19.10? or 18.04 (without or without HWE)?
<pmjdebruijn> btw, presumaing it's a laptop, having the camera not working is odd, you'd think it would be a UVC device?
<mind_sage> yes, a laptop, sorry
<mind_sage> lenovo legion gaming laptop
<mind_sage> and I used 18.04 LTS 
<mind_sage> (kubuntu though)
<lotuspsychje> mind_sage: did you update your bios to latest?
<mind_sage> yes
<lotuspsychje> mind_sage: using 20.04 the LTS way also means waiting till 20.04.1 comes out, to upgrade from 18.04
<lotuspsychje> mind_sage: this way many more bus will be solved and you will get a smoother LTS experience
<lotuspsychje> *bugs
<mind_sage> I really hope so
<pmjdebruijn> mind_sage: keep in mind the "Gaming" laptop often tend to have more issues than regular ones, companies tend to do weird stuff in those
<mind_sage> since now I'm back on windows
<pmjdebruijn> (it's a bit an a generalisation, but often true)
<pmjdebruijn> mind_sage: did you buy the laptop with the intent to run linux on it? or is that something that's just come up later?
<mind_sage> came up later
<pmjdebruijn> ok, then it makes more sense
<pmjdebruijn> btw, you can easily test by start a 20.04 live desktop
<pmjdebruijn> from a usb drive
<pmjdebruijn> you don't need to install to test the cam/mic ad touchpad
<howarth> After dist-upgrading from 19.10 to 20.04, I found that the ubuntu software manager package appeared to no longer be part of 20.04 but the ubuntu-desktop virtual package didn't install an obvious replacement. What is the deal with that?
<howarth> Never mind. Found it. Odd that the dist-upgrade stripped it out of the dock.
<masteroman> Hey all. I've noticed some issues with Root-on-ZFS installer on daily Focal image. Is this the right place to report such issue with more details?
<psymin> I guess if you don't get much input here, this path could work https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes#Reporting_bugs
<masteroman> Apparently I'm just now noticing answers.launchpad.net. Will ask question there. Thank you!
<psymin> good luck and thanks for helping!
<masteroman> Thanks. Posted question under https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/689661 , we'll see if I provided all the required info or not :-) 
<halvors> Will the beta be released to day? Or is it just a state of the development branch?
<oerheks> yes, it will be released today, halvors 
<oerheks> i read from the team; Looks like ubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu-mate, ubuntu-budgie, ubuntustudio will get respun beta candidate images in a bit, to get a zfs fix in
<oerheks> .. and you want that fix :-P
<lotuspsychje> welcome thebiffman_ 
<lotuspsychje> welcome tugapower 
<tugapower> whats this here ?
<lotuspsychje> the support channel for 20.04
<tugapower> lotuspsychje: hi
<wr> lotuspsychje, alt+f2 xfce4-terminal will do it, but any shortcut key? plus i need to start ssh, what would be command
<tugapower> anyone here on 20.04 that use Filezilla ?
<wr> sudo systemctl enable ssh?
<lotuspsychje> ask your specific question to the channel tugapower and see if volunteers can help
<lotuspsychje> wr: this channel is not for 14.04, as i said, its eol
<tugapower> prior behabiour on 18.04 when open server over filezilla, it would prompt me password to unlock the ssh keys, and then connecte to the server
<wr> lotuspsychje, i know, but commands work, no? i need to do an update on it but ssh has to be working ;)
<tugapower> on 20.04 it does not happen and it fails straigh forward the connection to server
<tugapower> but if type ssh-add ~/.ssh/id_rsa over terminal, type the password, then filezilla will be hable to conect xitout issues
<tugapower> witout this filezilla will not even prompt for the password, it trows error on connection
<wr> lotuspsychje, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/09/enable-ssh-in-ubuntu-14-10-server-desktop/ ok?
<lotuspsychje> wr: 14.04 is end of life, means no support anymore
<wr> nevermind
<lotuspsychje> wr: download a supported version from the topic in #ubuntu please
<tugapower> lotuspsychje: anytip to my issue ?
<wr> big news
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openssh-server.html good start
<halvors> oerheks: What do i need ZFS for?
<halvors> oerheks: Is that the only reason for creating new images? Should i use that or just switch with my current development branch install?
<oerheks> it is pretty important, zfs and servers
<halvors> But for my desktop?
<oerheks> just wait and see, there is progress
<halvors> I would rather use btrfs anyway
<halvors> I have a problem with wine-development package from Ubuntu 20.04 LTS, i get this error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2SRc7GnkVw/ 
<halvors> Is the wine-development package missing dependencies?
<lotuspsychje> halvors: pastebin your errors if you find something please, volunteers might help you
<halvors> lotuspsychje: Um, i did?...
<halvors> lotuspsychje: In case you missed it:
<halvors> I have a problem with wine-development package from Ubuntu 20.04 LTS, i get this error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2SRc7GnkVw/
<lotuspsychje> oh sorry missed that
<tugapower> halvors: do you have libcrypt-2.30.so ?
<tugapower> forget
<tugapower> wich glibc you have ?
<halvors> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2cgq3bnFcg/
<halvors> tugapower: how to check?
<tugapower> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/1867423
<oerheks> missing lib32-libldap?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1867431 in glibc (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1867423 ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'libc6'" [Critical,Fix released]
<oerheks> reinstall, or fix missing..
<halvors> oerheks: don't think this bug is the problem, login and sudo works just fine and no packages failed to install.
<tugapower> not that
<tugapower> read the all bug from coments
<tugapower> its not too much to read
<tugapower> but people talk about that lib missing
<halvors> think it was fixed after i did install my system.
<halvors> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 mars  15 00:21 /lib32/libcrypt.so.1 -> libcrypt-2.31.so
<halvors> also not in the /lib64 folder
<tugapower> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=eoan&section=all&arch=any&keywords=libkrb5.so.26&searchon=contents
<tugapower> maybe reinstall that package may fix your issue
<halvors> tugapower: Did, apt install --reinstall libkrb5-26-heimdal, no difference.
<halvors> both /lib32/libcrypt.so.1 and /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libkrb5.so.26 exists, maybe libcrypt.so.1 does not support XCRYPT_2.0?
<halvors> Hmm, what is this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/1867432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1867432 in glibc (Ubuntu) "Please stop building libcrypt for multilib packages (Ubuntu 20.04)" [Undecided,New]
<halvors> fix is already in apt repositories? i have updated my system from main server
<halvors> libc6-amd64:i386 is not installed on my system
<halvors> oerheks: why would i need lib32-libldap?
<tugapower> halvors: that fix is only deployed trough debian, ubuntu does not have the fix yet
<halvors> tugapower: ok, when will those changes be pulled downstream?
<tugapower> have no idea mate
<tugapower> just a regular user like you
<halvors> tugapower: It seems to only affect i386 :-S
<halvors> Trying to use LD_PRELOAD i get this: ERROR: ld.so: object '/lib32/libcrypt.so.1' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32): ignored.
<halvors> is wine supposed to load the 64 bit libcrypt library?
<halvors> Is it ok to update this bug report or should i create a new one? 
<halvors> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/1867432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1867432 in glibc (Ubuntu) "Please stop building libcrypt for multilib packages (Ubuntu 20.04)" [Undecided,In progress]
<halvors> So the problem here is that /lib32/libcrypt.so.1 is found first by the linker, similar to what's happening in Debian (https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=951880) but in my case for lib32.
<halvors> Seems the library in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcrypt.so.1 works just fine, my dirty workaround for this was to create a link: ln -s /lib32/libcrypt.so.1 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcrypt.so.1
<ubottu> Debian bug 951880 in libc6-amd64 "libcrypt.so.1 in bullseye" [Important,Fixed]
<donofrio> is this still for 20.04 or 20.10 now that we are in april?
<dax> 20.04 until 20.04 comes out
<dax> then pretty much useless until the 20.10 toolchain happens
<donofrio> k tnx
<dax> 20.04 comes out on the 23rd
<donofrio> awesome news
<Bashing-om> Smedles: Got the /home directories functional ?
<Smedles> Bashing-om: nope :(
<Bashing-om> Smedles: refresh my memory for the end goal here and we have another fo at it :D
<Smedles> Bashing-om: main reason for sharing /home is due to a large virtualbox image ...
<Smedles> my thoughts are to copy over my 18.04 /home excluding some large directories and confirm it breaks with focal; then try removing/deleting folders til I confirm what's causing it
<Bashing-om> Smedles: A shared home is not a good idea due to differing config files . Do you not just want to mount that external /home partition ?
<Smedles> Bashing-om: i'm slowly learning that
<Smedles> it always seemed to work ok with 18.04 + 19.10
<Smedles> but I'll re-engineer things :)
<Bashing-om> Smedles: This help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving ? 
<valorie> what works for me is having a small $HOME and a large /media/Data
<valorie> Data can easily live on a HD, while lil home is on the SSD with /
<Smedles> Bashing-om: I'm also wondering what will happen when I eventually uprade the 18.04 partition to 20.04
<Smedles> valorie: I'll look at doing something similar
<valorie> an advantage for me was that I created it by rsyncing from my backups
<valorie> so I know that my backups were good
<valorie> I've lost a lot a few times from bad backups
<Bashing-om> Smedles: As it is an external partition an upgrade will not affect it. But ! I do not recall where that external /home is located.
<Smedles> Bashing-om: / is on an nvme drive, /home on a ssd
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-03
<halvors> is ubuntu beta released yet?
<Bashing-om> Smedles: And the nvme / contains the focal /home - with the 18.04 /home on the SSD ?
<Smedles> Bashing-om: if I isntall focal with /home empty, and on the nvme, all is goog
<Smedles> if I install focal mounting the ssd/18.04 /home then all is bad
<Bashing-om> Smedles: That ^ is understanable - them differing config files.
<Bashing-om> understandable*
<FurretUber> Will the 20.04 LXD containers become available only after 20.04 release?
<Bashing-om> Smedles: I too multi-boot, but I mount targeted partitons as "on-demand" - as a safty measure to prevent file system corruptions: https://termbin.com/0n28 - with 2 drives currently active.
<luna_> started helping with Ubuntu with the aspect i can help again today, translations
<Bashing-om> luna_: \o/
<luna_> first time since 2014
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<luna_> morning
<dax> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2020-April/040957.html
<lotuspsychje> tnx dax 
<lotuspsychje> we will spread the word
<lotuspsychje> (if needed)
<Bashing-om> dax: Noted ^^ too for UWN - see if still outstanding come Monday.
<slingamn> i'm having some issues in focal that are possibly related to hpet
<slingamn> i got this in dmesg:
<slingamn> [ 5571.203192] Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason 3d on CPU 1.
<slingamn> [ 5571.203194] Do you have a strange power saving mode enabled?
<slingamn> [ 5571.203195] Dazed and confused, but trying to continue
<slingamn> also `perf top` reports excessive cpu usage in `read_hpet`
<slingamn> allegedly this may be hpet related? https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-kernel-uhhuh-nmi-received-for-unknown-reason-30/
<lotuspsychje> 20.04 beta images are ready to test guys, ZFX fix is complete
<lotuspsychje> report bugs & issues here or in #ubuntu-quality please
<thebiffman> lotuspsychje: Where can I find torrent for the beta builds? Looking the the ftps but cant find anything
<thebiffman> nvm
<halvors> what is new in beta compared to the development release, and how do i upgrade from development release to beta?
<lotuspsychje> halvors: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/04/ubuntu-20-04-beta-download
<halvors> lotuspsychje: But do i get the same result by installing updates on top of development release?
<lotuspsychje> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Focal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 20.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<halvors> lotuspsychje: So the ZFS fix is available thru updates?
<tugapower> hi, using kde , pressing to add widgets does nothing, no errors, nothing. Can something be missing ?
<tugapower> interesting, further info, if press add widgets on my main display nothing happens, but if press add widgets on my second monitor, the option appear on my main monitor, wtf
<irreleph4nt> Hi. I am installing Focal via debootstrap on a UEFI system. When I install the linux kernel inside the chroot however, apt pulls in grub-pc instead of grub-efi. Can I overrule that behaviour somehow?
<ChmEarl> irreleph4nt, add a bind mount to /boot/EFI in the chroot?
<ChmEarl> irreleph4nt, thats what I would try, never did this
<irreleph4nt> ChmEarl, oh, so is Ubuntu also in the business of seperating /boot from /boot/EFI? :/ I am new, actually. Switching from Arch to Ubuntu
<irreleph4nt> ChmEarl, for future reference: manually specifying grub-efi together with linux-image at least prevent grub-pc from being pulled in. Whether that works or not as of right now is unknown - still setting my system up
<ChmEarl> irreleph4nt, I have a test LVM with 2 partitions for EFI system: /dev/maxvm/efi1604p1   2048   227327   225280  110M EFI System
<ChmEarl> irreleph4nt, the other partition is type linux, root
<irreleph4nt> that's reassuring to know :)
<irreleph4nt> Does ubuntu run a paste service that you want people to post snippets to so they don't spam IRC?
<irreleph4nt> I am running into a setup problem which I'd like to ask for help with
<oerheks> paste.ubuntu.com  or <command> | nc termbin.com 9999
<irreleph4nt> oerheks, thanks
<irreleph4nt> I am installing with debootstrap, using the following from within my chroot: "apt install linux-base linux-generic:amd64 cryptsetup lvm2 openssh-server locales net-tools language-pack-de console-setup"
<irreleph4nt> dpkg however quits with an error due to a "not configured yet" error on linux & linux-headers
<irreleph4nt> paste is here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mrvFH3yc6R/
<irreleph4nt> ignore me ... this is due to Ubuntu creating symlinks in /boot, which does not work when /boot is FAT32 formatted like in my case
<halvors> Hmm, this doesn't seem right... https://i.imgur.com/H6CYPr9.png
<halvors> It's in Norwegian, but basically says "Start with dedicated graphics card"
<halvors> What does that have to do with storage devices?
<ali1234> halvors: nothing. it's asking you which GPU you want to run the software with
<ali1234> i guess it is not specific to file manager
<halvors> ali1234: The storage device? 
<halvors> I don't think its a normal thing to switch gpus?
<halvors> Is this intended for Nvidia Prime or something?
<ali1234> yeah exactly
<halvors> I don't have that
<halvors> So what is it doing there.
<ali1234> neither do i, so i have no idea
<halvors> ali1234: And it does nothing special, i'm not promted to select gpui
<ali1234> well you wouldn't be
<ali1234> once you pick that option you've already selected to run it on the dedicated GPU
<ali1234> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=GNOME-Shell-Optimus
<ali1234> this feature is really old. that it appears when you don't have dual GPU setup must be a bug
<halvors> Yeah
<halvors> Technically it's Intel iGPU integrated in my desktop computer processor, but i explicitly disable it in BIOS.
<ali1234> seems like all the option does is launch the app with "DRI_PRIME=1" in the environment
<halvors> ali1234: I see.
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-04
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lotuspsychje> anyone running a beta 20.04 for an easy quick bug test?
<lotuspsychje> -desktop
<JoakimZiegler> Hello, trying to run virt-install on 20.04 passing through a PCI NIC, IOMMU should be correctly configured, but it gives me ERROR    internal error: qemu unexpectedly closed the monitor: 2020-04-04T01:05:11.130353Z qemu-system-x86_64: -device vfio-pci,host=0000:44:00.0,id=hostdev0,bus=pci.3,addr=0x0: vfio 0000:44:00.0: failed to setup container for group 48: Failed to set iommu for container: Operation not permitted
<JoakimZiegler> I've looked at several tutorials and forum posts, which suggest setting some kernel command line options and module configurations, which I've done, and my lspci output looks like it says it should, however, it's still not working.
<JoakimZiegler> Specifically, the PCI device I'm trying to pass through shows this:
<JoakimZiegler> Kernel driver in use: vfio-pci
<JoakimZiegler> Which should be correct.
<CarlFK> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds is confusing me...
<CarlFK> if I want a typical install, I want Desktop, right ?
<lotuspsychje> you want to test ubuntu-desktop?
<CarlFK> yes
<CarlFK> I think I want http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds/210065/downloads
<lotuspsychje> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds/210065/downloads
<CarlFK> "Link to the download information" made me think "how to download an iso"  so I skipped that and was reading "Install (auto-resize)..." on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds/210065/testcases
<CarlFK> setup: resizing to make room "this may take a while / OK"  dialog closes, cursor stays i-beam, I am guessing the resize is happening but there is no progress or "please wait" message.  looks odd.  what package should I bug>
<CarlFK> setup: installed focal next to cosmic.  (thus the resize)  "install is done"  pulled the usb stick and hit OK (which then spewed a bunch of errors, I think thats ok)   rebooted 
<CarlFK> it didnt give me a grub menu to pick what os, it went stright into cosmic 
<irreleph4nt> Hi. I am new to Ubuntu so am wondering: With the release of 20.04 no 3 weeks from now, would you still recommend I reinstall the entire system when it's time to switch from the development to the stable branch?
<irreleph4nt> Or is there a way to upgrade from development to stable directly?
<lotuspsychje> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Focal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 20.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<irreleph4nt> lotuspsychje, nice. Thank you!
<lotuspsychje> irreleph4nt: in some cases its possible you need a reinstal anyway, due to bugs
<irreleph4nt> lotuspsychje, even though we are that close to the official release date? :O
<lotuspsychje> irreleph4nt: its getting more stable, but there still are bugs to solve currently
<irreleph4nt> wow, okay. I'll hold off with migrating my NAS to Ubuntu then
<lotuspsychje> irreleph4nt: also keep in mind the prefered LTS way is waiting till 20.04.1 comes out in aug
<lotuspsychje> irreleph4nt: server in production?
<irreleph4nt> homelab, so not mission critical :)
<lotuspsychje> ok, then its the users choice
<mifritscher> HI, can I provide any additional useful info for a Kernel BUG while plugging in a DP ->2x HDMI splitter? I've created a bug report under https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/1870786 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1870786 in linux-meta (Ubuntu) "Kernel BUG sometimes during pluging in a DP Splitter" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> mifritscher: when filing bugs against the kernel use package name linux
<lotuspsychje> mifritscher: also use ubuntu-bug packagename in the future, so relevant info gets pulled into your bug report
<lotuspsychje> mifritscher: you can still pull the info with: apport-collect 1870786 , at this stage so the devs can try to debug a better way
<jatt> I'm getting the following error with openssl:
<jatt> http://dpaste.com/13WAWM3
<jatt> was TLS v1 support removed from openssl in focal fossa?
#ubuntu+1 2020-04-05
<spyfly> I'm experiencing some issues with the nvidia-440 driver on the 20.04 beta
<exit70> is it a good idea to test 20.04 using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot 
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<Groar> hi
<Groar> anyone here?
<Groar> Well, I'll ask my question and I'll wait till someone answers haha
<Groar> I have holidays and nothing to do since Covid19 is in the air... well, now really, I live in Spain and cannot go outside. So I have nothing better to do than to enjoy my computer
<Groar> so I've been thinking about upgrading from 18.04 to 22.04
<Groar> errr 20.04*
<Groar> In case I did it, when Ubuntu 20.04 (final) was released, would I have to reinstall it again or it wouldn't be needed at all?
<jatt> you won't need to reinstall, you can just upgrade and you will get the final version
<Groar> jatt: are you under it? is it working fine?
<jatt> yes I upgraded yesterday, xrdp and openssh didn't work properly afterwards but I could fix the problems by installing an older version of those packages
<jatt> other than that it's very much stable
<Groar> I'll install it on Wednesday since the kernel will be freezing by that day
<Groar> :)
<jatt> good
<lotuspsychje> Groar: just keep in mind the LTS upgrade way is waiting until 20.04.1 point release comes out around august
<Groar> lotuspsychje: Yeah I knew that fact :)
<lotuspsychje> cool, the users choice then :p
<spyfly> I am experiencing some issues with the gui scaling. I am trying to set the scaling to 200% on a triple monitor setup with xorg using the proprietary nvidia-440 driver, but the screens will just go blank and revert back to 100%
<diddledan> ello, anyone know anything about zfs setup for 20.04? my /boot is seemingly devoid of storage capacity - zfs list shows the active set (snapshot?) as using 1.13G while du -sh /boot shows ~300MB.. I need to figure out how to reduce its usage so I can finish installing updates (mkinitramfs dies because there isn't enough storage space on /boot for
<diddledan> the initrd)..
<diddledan> here's some info I managed to gather: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MVfHnqzbzf/
<diddledan> I'm presuming I've somehow got a borked system and need to reinstall....? (it is beta, after all :-)
<howarth> Is Gnome Weather working in the Ubuntu Message Tray for anyone as described in https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/04/see-world-clock-and-weather-info-ubuntu
<howarth> I am seeing 'Weather Select a location' which is I click brings up the Gnome Weather app that automatically detects my location.
<howarth> However when I click on the tray a second time, it is still showing 'Weather Select a location' instead of the five day report.
<howarth> Ah, the comments in the article suggest that it doesn't seem to work well with automatic location detection
<dh-tech> Hi folks, i am testing Ubuntu 20.04, before reporting a bug i want to make sure i am right, i have the all dark theme setup, but i noticed notification drop down, settings drop down and the authentication popup are white and not using the dark theme. 
<dh-tech> is that expected 
<howarth> Figured it out, turns out that I didn't have location detection services turned on, which is odd because the app itself still did detect location without that
<dh-tech> Sorry to repeat my question, i am testing Ubuntu 20.04, before reporting a bug i want to make sure i am right, i have the all dark theme setup, but i noticed notification drop down, settings drop down and the authentication popup are white and not using the dark theme. 
<cowpig> Hello! I've had a problem with iwlwifi since installing 20.04 on my new laptop, about 3 weeks ago. Have asked about it here a few times but nobody's been able to figure it out. Here are some details on the problem:
<cowpig> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1224353/intel-wifi-driver-problems-in-ubuntu-20-04-development-branch?noredirect=1#comment2058973_1224353
<cowpig> I want to report it to the right place but the instructions on reporting a bug seem to require a package:
<cowpig> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<cowpig> My problem is the driver, not the package, I think. So I don't know how I'm supposed to report this
<cowpig> should I report the problem on `ping` ??
<Groar> one question. Does ubuntu 20.04 use xorg by default as previous versions?
<Groar> or has it changed already?
<dh-tech> My install used X11 by default, but i upgraded from 19.10 to 20.04 not a fresh install 
<Groar> dh-tech: is xorg better than the new one?
<dh-tech> in my opinion Wayland still need a lot of improvements, but you always have the option to switch on the login screen 
<diddledan> cowpig: run `dpkg -l |grep iwlwifi` if that returns `backport-iwlwifi-dkms` then you can run `ubuntu-bug backport-iwlwifi-dkms` to file the bug report semi-automatically.
<cowpig> @diddledan it doesn't :(
<diddledan> in that case then, try `ubuntu-bug linux-modules-extra-$(uname -r)`
<diddledan> it looks like iwlwifi is in that second one if you haven't got the backport installed, so that should get you to the correct file bug page
<cowpig> I got disconnected but submitted the bug report as you suggested diddledan
<cowpig> would be nice if the bug report page had an explanation of how to figure out which package you should report to in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<luna_> trying to change from Alpha to Beta now
<luna_> worked good
<howarth> Has anyone else noticed the following bug in the installer? On my 2008 MacPro, I prefer to Ubuntu 20.04 install its /boot/efi mount on the EFI partition of the physical linux disk. I tried using the Custom Partitioning option to select that device (/dev/sde) as the device for the boot loader installation. What actually happened was quite weird. The boot loader still got installed on the EFI partition of the macOS drive and worse the E
<howarth> I partition on /dev/sde got recreated with the identical blkid of that of the EFI partition of the macOS drive.
<howarth> So that I had two different devices with identical blkid's for their EFI partitions. Not good.
<OmegaRidley> I'm trying the 20.04 beta image from Friday, and after I install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package, I can't login back from the login screen anymore. After I confirm the password, it tries to login, but goes back to the login screen. I could confirm that it starts happening after I install that package. Anyone knows if that is a known issue
<OmegaRidley> already?
<luna_> sent some more suggestions for translations in the ubuntu-wallpaper-2004 package
<howarth> Hard to see why anything in ubuntu-restricted-extras would impact logins
<howarth> It just appears to be a metapackage to install unrar, ttf-mscorefonts and restricted audio codecs
<billythekid123> hi there!
<billythekid123> I just upgraded from 19.10 to 20.04 beta. I checked the installed snaps and noticed that both gnome-3-28-1804 and gnome-3-34-1804 are installed so I tried to remove the 3.28. After doing that all snaps stopped working. Reinstalling it makes everything work. Any idea what this is?
<howarth> The execution of the scripts in 'do-release-upgrade -d' seemed to do a dependency check on the snaps so it probably is a real dependency on some that haven't been fully updated to the newer gnome.
<billythekid123> howarth that's my understanding as well. I tried doing something like:
<billythekid123> $ snap connect firefox:gnome-3-34-1804 gnome-3-34-1804error: snap "firefox" has no plug named "gnome-3-34-1804"
<billythekid123> so probably most snaps need to connect to the 3-34? right?
<billythekid123> it's weird though because the beta comes with only gnome-3-34-1804 installed, so it should be working
<billythekid123> oh yes that's it... I have a VM and I just fired Ubuntu beta. Installing firefox installs also gnome-3-34-1804.
<howarth> Things can lag. I just noticed that gnome-photos is still based on the 3.34 code base
<billythekid123> sorry I meant gnome-3-28-1804
<billythekid123> one of the snaps actually works with only 3.34 on but firefox and Thunderbird require 3.34
<billythekid123> and they install it if it's missing on a fresh install
<howarth> And a big feature with Gnome 3.36 was supposed to be the replacement of Shotwell with Gnome Photos
<billythekid123> you think it's worth reporting this over snapcraft or you think it's certain they are on to it?
<howarth> Evolution is supposed to be replaced by Geary and Gnome calendar. Likewise Rhythm Box is supposed to be replaced by Gnome Music. https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/02/gnome-3-36-features
<billythekid123> haha yeah I read it :D
<billythekid123> yeap 100% confirmed. some snaps depend on the previous gnome snaps and when you install them they install also previous versions of gnome. Removing the old gnome snap makes the snap unbootable.
<billythekid123> if you install it again, everything works. Cool, thanks for the help/info howarth. I'll be patient then :)
<BobParr> Hi all - looking to get some help for an issue. I fresh-installed MATE 20.04 and after trying to get some DVD's to play, I get "error:0 in libdvdnav.so.4.2.0" in syslog. I'm not sure where I start in troubleshooting this
<BobParr> It was working after the fresh install in VLC, but some add-on I did must have messed it up
<valorie>  libdvd is part of a library name
<Bashing-om> BobParr: What shows ' dpkg -l libdvd-pkg ' ?
<BobParr> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold| Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend|/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)||/ Name           Version      Architecture Description+++-==============-============-============-=====================================ii  libdvd-pkg     1.4.2-1-1    all
<BobParr> DVD-Video playing library - installer
<BobParr> That didn't paste very nicely
<Bashing-om> !paste | BobParr 
<ubottu> BobParr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BobParr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7xHkRjqQ7J/
<Bashing-om> BobParr: Your paste does not load - check for typo, please.
<BobParr> It was a copy paste ... Let's try again    https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7xHkRjqQ7J/
<BobParr> Link works for me... 
<BobParr> !pastebinit Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold| Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend|/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)||/ Name           Version      Architecture Description+++-==============-============-============-=====================================ii  libdvd-pkg
<BobParr> 1.4.2-1-1    all          DVD-Video playing library - installer
<BobParr> dangit, sorry
<Bashing-om> BobParr: A problem here with my seconday browser - works in my primary. Any way the lib is installed. Was my only thought.
<BobParr> Should I purge it and reinstall? apt install --reinstall libdvd-pkg didn't fix anything
<oerheks> lib dvd needs 2 steps to work, right?
<oerheks> sudo apt install libdvd-pkg && sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdvd-pkg
<BobParr> $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdvd-pkglibdvd-pkg: guest package [libdvdcss2/1.4.2-1~local] is already installed.
<BobParr> $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdvd-pkg
<BobParr> libdvd-pkg: guest package [libdvdcss2/1.4.2-1~local] is already installed.
<Bashing-om> oerheks: BobParr : +1 ^
<oerheks> well, remove vlc and addon you messed up
<BobParr> What's the best way to do that?   apt purge?
<Bashing-om> !info libdvd-pkg
<ubottu> libdvd-pkg (source: libdvd-pkg): DVD-Video playing library - installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1-1 (focal), package size 14 kB, installed size 79 kB
<oerheks> and remove cruft in ~/.config and ~/.cache too, VLC
<BobParr> so use apt purge to do it?
<oerheks> yes.
<BobParr> I purged vlc, deleted the folders in ~/.cache and ~/.config and then reinstalled. Same error. Next step would be to purge libdvdnav4? It seems to remove a lot after that
<BobParr> The following packages will be REMOVED:  celluloid* handbrake* libdvdnav4* libmpv1* mpv* vlc* vlc-plugin-base*
<BobParr> Seems to only be an issue with DVDs, as BluRay plays fine
<BobParr> bah - I purged libdvdnav4, which removed VLC. Then I reinstalled VLC (which came with libdvdnav4) and still get the same error
<BobParr> kernel: [ 2273.937646] traps: vlc[7593] general protection fault ip:7f3ac6eb9d74 sp:7f3a8a77deb0 error:0 in libdvdnav.so.4.2.0[7f3ac6eb0000+d000]
<oerheks> file a bugreport, perhaps? i find no recent ones
<BobParr> ok. I'll have to do that. Thanks!
<BobParr> I used the snap version and it works... so I guess I'll stick with that :P
